# ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL



## Muttley (16 Mar 2020)

Disculpad todos el atrevimiento de abrir este post.
Sirve para unificar el post de evolución del oro y evolución del oro VII, alquien tenía que hacerlo, que es incomodísimo responder en los dos a la vez.
Post abierto para que *todos* para que pongáis vuestras impresiones sobre el oro, plata e indicadores macroeconómicos, así como para noticias que creáis relevantes sobre lo anterior. Hay pluralidad de opiniones. Participamos en este hilo porque creemos en que el oro, la plata tienen un significado esencial y global
Las guerras entre usuarios, por mensaje privado, por favor no por aquí.
Este hilo *no "es mío"*, yo solo lo abro. Es de todos. Eso sí os pediría que los tags no falten el respeto a nadie.
Post nuevo, vida nueva. Lo único que haré será borrar los tags ofensivos.

De momento empezamos con sangre recorriendo las calles.
Plata a 12,895$
Oro a 1505$
Ratio: 116,7
Onza más barata de plata: 15,11€ krugerrand en Goldsilver.be
Onza más barata de oro: 1416€ gold nugget en Goldsilver.be
Cambio euro/$: 1,117

Y los stocks de todas las webs totalmente temblando.
En Goldsilver.be esta mañana está volando TODO.

Lo que nunca se ha visto.

Plata, contratos y futuros
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Buscador de monedas desarrollado por @lvdo
www.lavetadeoro.com

Diamteros de las monedas de oro y plata más comunes, inversión e histórica.
International Standard Coin Sizes: A Complete List

Silver report 2020
File on MEGA traducido by @paraisofiscal

Oro histórico español. 8 escudos by @fff
Oro: - Hilo Oficial Numismático II. Oros de los Borbones, los Escudos.

PRECIOS DE REFERENCIA DE TODO en relación a oro.
Actualizaciones semanales.
link compartido por @Spielzeug
True Prices Measured in Gold

Descripción de los tipos generales de monedas de oro
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Equivalencias entre monedas de oro y plata españolas
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Post genérico sobre la plata de @antorob en Rankia
La mejor inversión de la historia

4 jinetes del Apocalipsis bancario por @antorob
En dos partes:
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Sobre las monedas, que es BU, que es proof, graduación de las mismas

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

EDITO: Guía iniciación para la compra de monedas de oro y plata en el mensaje siguiente de la página 25.
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

EDITO 2: Otro post interesante de @necho donde se resuelven dudas Y además se ve una guía que lleva a los posts específicos de cada serie.
Dudas acerca de comprar oro y plata (qué comprar, dónde, chollos, etc...): Aquí te las resolvemos!

EDITO 3
Libro “The big reset” by @Berciano230 en el mensaje siguiente.
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
Libro “The death of money” by @Berciano230 en el mensaje
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
Libro “Guide to invest in gold and silver” by @Berciano230 en el mensaje ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Fiscalidad del oro
Cómo tributa a Hacienda el oro de inversión - SEMPI Gold España


----------



## Muttley (16 Mar 2020)

Actualizo.
Parte de guerra.

De las primeras 30 referencias de goldsilver.de de plata de menor precio por onza, solo hay 5 en stock. De las 5 con stock una de ellas no está disponible para envío inmediato.
Hoy han volado las Somalia elephant, los Krugers, las maples..su almacen.está tiritando, sobreviviendo con canguros únicamente como bullion de referencia.
Los precios de premium los mantienen con pocas variaciones.

En las monedas de 1kg, en las primeras 25 referencias ordenadas por precio, solo hay DOS en stock. Bueno realmente una, porque el kg del elefante de Somalia de 2020 aún no les ha llegado. El lunar 3 ha volado.Los lingotes de kg y la kooka de 2019 ha volado, nunca mejor dicho. Todos disponibles esta mañana a primera hora.
En las monedas de 10 oz hay solo 4 referencias de 15 disponibles....pero de nuevo en pre-sale. 3 de ellas.

Y estamos a lunes, en el primer día de cuarentena. Solo faltan como mínimo 15 días en Europa. Y aún no ha empezado el toque de queda real en USA.
Mis contactos en el extranjero me pasan fotos de colas interminables en supermercados, baldas vacías, y nerviosismo generalizado en países como Rusia o Sudáfrica a los que el virus aún no ha golpeado con fuerza.
Países sudamericanos como Perú o Ecuador cerrando fronteras.
Devaluaciones en el rublo ruso, en el peso colombiano o en el rand sudafricano de más del 20% con el euro en la última semana.

Vamos a ver cosas increíbles en los mercados de metales físicos.
Aguantamos.


----------



## Kalevala (16 Mar 2020)

Hay un hilo sobre el ratio oro/plata.
EL ratio esta el maximo historico. Abri corto (venta de oro y compra de plata) cuando el ratio estaba a 98 y cuando subio a 100.
Menudo palo me estan metiendo.

Espero que vuelva a la normalidad (75-80) cuando esto pase.


----------



## Muttley (16 Mar 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> Hay un hilo sobre el ratio oro/plata.
> EL ratio esta el maximo historico. Abri corto (venta de oro y compra de plata) cuando el ratio estaba a 98 y cuando subio a 100.
> Menudo palo me estan metiendo.
> 
> Espero que vuelva a la normalidad (75-80) cuando esto pase.



Creo que no hiciste mal. Era una buena apuesta. 
98 ya era prácticamente maximo histórico. Solo en situaciones de guerra se había dado (1941 y 1991).
Esto es una situación que nadie esperaba y única en la historia.
Quién carajo se iba a imaginar 115?
Ahora mismo no hay nada en largo. TODO cae un 20%-30%-40% en la última semana ....menos el oro, que cae un 10% desde máximos. 
Y lo peor es que es en caída libre. No se adivina suelo. 

El ratio tiene que volver a la normalidad, es inevitable. Cuando el mercado físico y spot se alineen de nuevo. Hay onzas de oro disponibles con más spread...pero haberlas haylas....pero las de plata escasean. O no se sirven inmediatamente. Y es una cadena. No hay minera de plata que extraiga a 12$ ahora mismo. Pero si a 15$.
Muchas de oro extraen a 1100 y 1200$. 
Eso es ratio 73 en coste de extracción....que debería replicar el spot. 

Creo que esto va para al menos un par de semanas. Si te aprietan con los márgenes, Yo me saldría , asumía pérdidas y buscaba otra opción.


----------



## felino66 (16 Mar 2020)

Pillo sitio en el hilo y agradezco la iniciativa de Muttley.

y solo digo una cosa :

"la posesión de físico adquiere hoy todo su significado."

.


----------



## conde84 (16 Mar 2020)

Hoy el fisico esta mas caro que ayer


----------



## Daviot (16 Mar 2020)

La plata cotizando ahora a 11,40 euros/onza pero el precio mínimo por moneda de 1 oz que veo son 15,31 euros.


----------



## Mrbcn (16 Mar 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> La plata cotizando ahora a 11,40 euros/onza pero el precio mínimo por moneda de 1 oz que veo son 15,31 euros.



Parece que no van a bajar de ahí, no?


----------



## Daviot (16 Mar 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Parece que no van a bajar de ahí, no?



Habrá que esperar a ver si bajan. Lo más preocupante es el ostión que se está llevando la cotización, ya que ha perdido el soporte de largo plazo de 12 euros.


----------



## Muttley (16 Mar 2020)

Es simplemente acojonante.
Con el spot a 12,88$

Coininvest...la onza más barata...17,46€....un buho. El bullion más barato. Estos han pasado y ya puestos a quedarse sin stock desvinculan el precio del spot.

Por otro lado European mint ofrece variedad de bullion....con entregas a 2-3 semanas.
Veremos si son capaces de cumplir. Mientras tanto por “si alguien no se fía” para entrega inmediata, Britannia a 17,04€.

Goldsilver.be a 15,4€ El canguro. El resto fuera de stock hasta los 17€. Bueno hay Britannias 2019 que se compran de 50 en 50. No admiten menos pedido. Ah...y 35 pavels el envío.

Eldorado directamente no ha actualizado. 17 euros el canguro.

Andorrano todo agotado.

Veremos que pasa mañana. Yo no veo a ninguno reponiendo existencias y vendiendo a 15€. Con transportes colapsados, mint paralizadas, minas que no van a producir por debajo de su coste. Se limpiará todo y a esperar.

En el otro lado, el efecto del petróleo regalado es importante para los costes de explotación así como la devaluación de monedas de los países productores como Mexico (-20%) fundamentalmente a la baja. Pero esto no es inmediato, el efecto se percibe con meses de retraso.

...y mientras tanto el SP500 bajando un 12% ahora.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Mar 2020)

Es normal. Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.

Que el precio haya bajado hasta 12, ... por la manipulación y el momento convulso, ... no asegura ni obliga a que los que venden quieran jugar con ese panorama. Han vendido un poco, pero llegado un punto, cierran la ventana y a esperar mejor momento.

El que no la cierra, le mete diferencial y a jugar.

Yo este finde compré, me esperaba bajada o subida hoy, pero no era mal precio 16, así que no arriesgue a dejar pasar el tren. Ya lo firmé por bueno.
Hoy ha bajado,...bueno,... pero en nada se han ido cerrando las ventanillas o no se han trasladado las bajadas en la misma medida. 

Ya veremos cómo evoluciona, pero me da que no lo van a tirar. También seguramente ha habido bastantes pedidos y sus existencias han bajado, además de los problemas de logística, etc.

El que tenga en mente coger a buen precio, igual se presenta oportunidad,... habrá que tener la escopeta cargada. Tarde o temprano subirá.
Lo veo como un reacondicionamiento de todo lo que se mueve. Tras los temblores y miedos, se irá asentando lo sólido y se irá depreciando lo banal. Sólo hay que sentarse y veremos desfilar la morralla.

A la pregunta de quién vende físico,... supongo que las tiendas.
Los que estamos por aquí creo que la mayoría no estamos por el mercadeo, sería una tontería perder tiempo y jugártela por cuatro papeles de nada.


----------



## Mrbcn (17 Mar 2020)

Parece claro que no van a bajar de 15, deben preferir no vender y esperar a que suba.


----------



## Mrbcn (17 Mar 2020)

En inversoro 10 britanias a 15.20€ pero no dejan hacer pedidos, lastima, quería pedir 2 soberanos y no pago gastos de envío. Creo que pediré 2 soberanos allí y en goldsilber algo de plata y que me la guarden.

Edito: 15,20€ más iva, ya decía yo...


----------



## Mrbcn (17 Mar 2020)

Tampoco dejan pedir soberanos. Esperan a que suba? No tienen estoc?


----------



## Muttley (17 Mar 2020)

Buenas tardes,

Seguimos muy muy justitos de metal físico en las tiendas online de entrega inmediata.
Tal vez ha llegado la hora de trabajar con poseedores De físico como bullionvault?
Teniendo en cuenta que el spread en la compra de monedas físicas ahora es brutal, es una opción?
Básicamente es una empresa que custodia oro, plata y platino y ofrece participaciones físicas (sin certificado) desde 1grs.
Las compra ventas se hacen entre tenedores o directamente a mercado.

Gold Market - Live Gold Price Quotes at BullionVault

BullionVault review - costs and ratings | Compare gold investments
y Aqui una tabla comparativa de sus competidores (goldmoney, goldcore, goldrepublic...).

Costs and ratings of vaulted gold | Compare gold investments

Aportaciomes de los foreros en otros posts

@FranMen @Kovaliov

Evolución del precio del Oro VI

Opinión Honesta: BullionVault (Review) - Curso de Bolsa - Online y Gratis


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Mar 2020)

Puf, madre mía, esto es la HECATOMBE...

En tiendas españolas, me ha dado por curiosear Ciode.es y Thegoldhouseonline y ambas a 0, ni una puta moneda tienen en catálogo ni de oro ni de plata, las han quitado de un plumazo de un día para otro... Degussa todavía resiste para a saber hasta cuando, menuda debacle...

De poco nos va a servir la baja del precio de los metales con esta situación y la restricción cada vez mayor de los envíos desde luego...

Un saludete


----------



## Wamba (17 Mar 2020)

Pensáis que la plata puede bajar a 8-9$/oz?


----------



## Muttley (17 Mar 2020)

Wamba dijo:


> Pensáis que la plata puede bajar a 8-9$/oz?



Yo no lo veo.
El ratio oro plata único en la historia de la humanidad es ahora en el 110 y rondando el 70-80 en los últimos años.
Un precio de la onza a 8-9 lleva en el mejor caso al oro a 1035$ y en el peor...a 560$.
Los costes de producción del oro están sobre los 1100-1200$.
Eso sin contar con que a esos precios la plata no se trabajaría. Coste de extracción entre 12-14$ en el mejor de los casos y en el rango de 15-17 en el peor.

10 Best Silver Mining Stocks For 2020

Costes de extracción según el artículo 
First Mjestic:16-17$
Fortuna:14$
Endeavour: 17-18$
Hecla: por debajo de 17. 
Alexco:15-16$
Y otras.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el brazo financiero de algunas de las de arriba es silver Wheaton. Compra en mayorista y pagando por adelantado, proveyendo de seguridad y liquidez la operativa de la mina por debajo de cierta cantidad. En Un caso como el actual con la plata a menos de 15, silver Wheaton tiene problemas muy graves. Cada onza le hace perder dinero. Si vamos a su cotización vemos que no hay mucho drama. El mercado descuenta que la onza estará por encima de 17 de manera sostenible en un futuro próximo.


----------



## Wamba (17 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo no lo veo.
> El ratio oro plata único en la historia de la humanidad es ahora en el 110 y rondando el 70-80 en los últimos años.
> Un precio de la onza a 8-9 lleva en el mejor caso al oro a 1035$ y en el peor...a 560$.
> Los costes de producción del oro están sobre los 1100-1200$.
> ...



Vaya por delante que yo soy nuevo en el mundillo de los metales. Esos costes de extracción deben bajar con el petróleo a 20 bucks. Al final lo que hace falta para mover y cargarse rocas es energía, y la energía está barata ahora por el shock de demanda.


----------



## Muttley (17 Mar 2020)

Así hemos terminado hoy.
Ratio oro-plata 121,16
Ni se ha enterado del helicóptero de dinero de España, USA, Francia o Italia.

Este ratio yo lo definiría como el ratio entre dinero-valor industrial.
Oro es liquidez extrema. Dinero real.
Plata es valor industrial, consumo energía presente en forma de onzas.

Me extenderé en esto más adelante. 

Y ni se ha movido. Es decir el consumo energético por los suelos ante valor de la liquidez extrema. Como nunca antes había ocurrido en la historia.

Conclusion:
Hasta que este ratio baje de 90 aquí no ha pasado nada, seguimos en pandemia inundada de papeles de colores (y del higiénico también) y los mercados seguirán bajando.
MUCHO cuidado.


----------



## Muttley (18 Mar 2020)

Vamoa echar un vistazo como están los mayores distribuidores de oro y plata de los Estados Unidos.
Este es posiblemente el mayor mercado del mundo de monedas de plata junto con China, por número de habitantes y por número de frikis/preppers.

1- Apmex: mínimo 3 dias de retraso en envíos debido al volumen de pedidos.
Tiene ASEs de fecha variada a....24,68$. Nada más y nada menos que a un 96% sobre spot ahora mismo. Las de 2020 agotadas. Las canguros agotadas, las maples agotadas, las britannia 2020 en pre-sale a 19,65$. Libertades a 25,69$, krugers de nuevo en pre-sale a 19,72$.
En oro: elefante de somalia a 1574$

2-JMbullion: 15 días o más de retraso en entregas debido a los volúmenes de pedidos.
ASE sin stock en bullion, maple la más barata a 26,01$ la dl 25 aniversario, hay valiants a 17,38$ y britannias a 18,49$. Canguros agotados.
Curiosamente lo más barato que tienen son las coreanas a 17,09$.
En oro: Kruger 1569$

3-SDBullion: 10+ días en plazos de entrega.
ASEs de fecha variada a 23,4$. Maples TODO agotado. Canguros agotado. Krugers agotados. Filarmónicas agotadas, Libertades agotadas, Medallas genéricas a 18,05$.
En oro: ASE a 1650$...en presale y krugers a 1597$, filármonicas 1568$.

Con estas empresas americanas hay que tener cuidado, los precios anunciados en web por ejemplo, 16,45$....son para 500unidades o más. Si vas a un tubo....son 22$ para la misma moneda. Cuidado con emocionarse (si se va a comprar un tubo claro) y además los costes de pago con tarjeta incrementan aún otro 5-7%. Yo he puesto precios para tubos.
En oro he puesto las más baratas.

En resumen. Brutal. Y se supone que estos deberían tener stock para alimentar a un mercado de 180 millones de personas.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (18 Mar 2020)

Es curioso comprobar cómo las tiendas que vender monedas, no aplican siempre un % fijo sobre el spot. Viendo por ejemplo Degussa que es donde compro, están vendiendo la oz más cara con el oro a 1508$ que cuando hace un tiempo llegó a ese mismo precio. Algo se huelen y no quieren vender barato.
Moraleja: El spot, actualmente, no refleja la demanda de la calle.


----------



## Erzam (18 Mar 2020)

Hoy he realizado una compra pequeña de oro. A tienda física aquí en España.
No tienen prácticamente de nada. Y suerte que aun tienen algo, ya que mi tienda habitual tiene cerrado y no se puede adquirir en su web al haber eliminado el carrito de compra por falta de disponibilidad.


----------



## Silver94 (18 Mar 2020)

Otra ostia a la plata. 11.80 dólares, más de un 7% de bajada.


----------



## Silver94 (18 Mar 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Eso no tiene mucho sentido, no?
> Y eso que la plata ya sabemos que es un poco pufo, porque en Mexico hay reservas a cascoporro,



Yo ya no sé. Llevo poco en esto, cuando pensaba que empezaba a entender el funcionamiento, ha llegado esto y me tiene descolocado jajaja


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (18 Mar 2020)

Pregunta tonta, con todas las tiendas cerradas, si quiero pillar liquidez vendiendo alguna que otra onza... como leches lo hago? Si está todo dios bunkerizado!. Supongo que enviandolo por mensajero a coininvest o similares?


----------



## conde84 (18 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Otra ostia a la plata. 11.80 dólares, más de un 7% de bajada.



SI vas en fisico ahora mismo ya da igual todo, como si baja a cero, no vas a poder comprar nada nunca por debajo de los 15 euros la onza.


----------



## Wamba (18 Mar 2020)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, con todas las tiendas cerradas, si quiero pillar liquidez vendiendo alguna que otra onza... como leches lo hago? Si está todo dios bunkerizado!. Supongo que enviandolo por mensajero a coininvest o similares?



Buen punto. Supongo que tendrás que esperar a cambiar los metales por latunes.


----------



## Muttley (18 Mar 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> SI vas en fisico ahora mismo ya da igual todo, como si baja a cero, no vas a poder comprar nada nunca por debajo de los 15 euros la onza.



Así Es. Comentario extremadamente acertado.
Acabamos de comprobar cuál es el mínimo del mínimo. El suelo real de la plata que se puede tocar. 15€. Me atrevería a decir que incluso 16€.
Da igual el precio del petróleo, que se pueda entregar o no. Que pare el mundo o que siga funcionando. Con epidemia, sin epidemia. Colapsando empresas, sin colapsar....y a cualquier precio del oro. Es curioso, en el mundo real, el de transacciones que NO se pasa de 90 el ratio oro/plata.
Se compra y vende a la plata 16, se compra y vende a 1450 euros la onza.

No. No puede funcionar así. Las minas están financiadas para seguir trabajando un tiempo (muy) limitado por debajo de sus costes operativos. Si no o quiebran ellas o quiebra el “prestamista” (como silver Wheaton) que es el que tiene el contrato de explotación de “todo lo que produzcas te lo pago a 17$“ independiente de spot. Si los costes de explotación son a 15$, la mina está tranquila.
Estos 17$ están asegurados con contratos swaps de forma que si la plata baja a 15, silver Wheaton puede aguantar un poco respaldada por su seguro.
Pero esto son meses. Los costes financieros para silver Wheaton serían brutales e inasumibles con esta situación extendida en el tiempo.
Si sale silver Wheaton de la ecuación, cada onza que saca la mina les cuesta dinero. Literalmente. No queda otra que parar cuando se acabe la liquidez.

Por supuesto! Me estaba poniendo en la piel del “stacker” medio americano. Yo solo he comprado en USA plata “local” de mints privadas con premium cuando he ido de visita. Inasumible pedir desde España.


----------



## conde84 (18 Mar 2020)

Fabricar esa moneda y distribuirla te costaría un dinero también, por lo que ya tendrías que vender a más de 15 para ganar.

La verdad que desconozco si el problema ahora es si el minorista ha comprado caro y no quiere vender, o si las mineras venden la plata cara a las cecas y a estas casi ni les compensa fabricar y distribuir a esos precios, o si las mineras a estos precios ni venden la plata, desconozco todo.


----------



## Muttley (19 Mar 2020)

The Longest Record Broken: Gold/Silver Ratio Hits Highest in Over 5,000 Years

Muy curioso link que explora el ratio gold/silver y que intenta adivinar que viene ”después”.
En un post anterior, personalmente lo interpreto como una relación entre dinero real (oro) y consumo de energía actual (viendo como la necesaria para generar una onza de plata) ya que la plata “ha perdido“ su valor monetario. 

Esto puede explicar un poco la descorrelacion brutal entre precio spot y precio físico, más allá de la intervención de los mercados. 
El spot es precio futuro, energía que se cree que será necesaria para minar una onza. El físico es energía presente en una onza. Esa diferencia tan acusada puede verse como un enorme backwardation. Es decir la onza física que tengo en la mano y la energía que se usó para generarla tienen MUCHISIMO más valor que la onza futura amplificada por los costes de refino y fabricación.

Si la relación entre “dinero real” y “energía” es tan elevada por primera vez en la historia esto sugiere una apreciación tremenda del dinero real (Oro). Todo cae, bolsa, bonos, materias primas, petróleo y SOLO el oro mantiene la cara.

Posiblemente esta crisis nos lleve al mayor periodo deflacionario de la historia, con un precio de oro disparado y una plata cada vez mas monetaria y menos industrial para cubrir la escasez del primero. 

Abróchense los cinturones que vienen curvas.


----------



## Razkin (19 Mar 2020)

Me gusta la idea de comprar Plata para un movimiento* a largo plazo*. En última instancia, se trata de un producto básico que, aunque es un metal precioso, la realidad es que también es industrial, por lo que parece estar pesando en las mentes de los traders más que cualquier otra cosa, ya que la desaceleración mundial sigue causando una gran preocupación y, por supuesto, las principales fábricas están empezando a cerrar. En cierto sentido el mercado de la plata actúa de manera muy similar al mercado del Petróleo, y ambos deberían moverse en conjunto cuando las cosas comiencen a volver a una cierta apariencia de normalidad. 
El problema ya lo indicaba el forero conde84 cuando dijo:
_SI vas en fisico ahora mismo ya da igual todo, como si baja a cero, no vas a poder comprar nada nunca por debajo de los 15 euros la onza._
Y es que nos gusta ir en físico, lo mas claro, lo real.


----------



## felino66 (19 Mar 2020)




----------



## mr nobody (19 Mar 2020)

pillo sitio


----------



## Lego. (19 Mar 2020)

Como puse antes en el otro hilo, tenemos hoy una "foto histórica" para la posteridad de burbuja:

*El día que el ratio Au/Ag estaba en 125 y se vendían monedas de plata sueltas con un 100% de premium.*

Luego me hago unas capturas para ponerlo gráficamente y enmarcar.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Mar 2020)

Buen hilo,

Gracias por la iniciativa en abrirlo. 

Llevo unos días viendo los precios y stocks de las distintas webs metaleras que más o menos todos conocemos, y no doy crédito. Con un spot por los suelos, si ahora mismo quieres una de 10oz a 220 euros, si quieres una de kilo, a 570€, las onzas a 17 y con una demora de mes y medio. No se si es un desacople temporal o si este ha sido el punto de inicio de algo que muchos esperábamos, aunque quizá no de manera inmediata.


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Mar 2020)

pregunta para *Long_Gamma *: cual es el desarrollo de los acontecimientos q preves para un escenario de revalorización fortísima del US$ en las próximas semanas?

a donde nos llevaría es escenario?

por cierto en kaiser report ahora mismo están comentando tu idea de solicitar la plata física a los ETS, q si lo hiciera todo el mundo se vería la estafa q tienen montada con la plata papel


----------



## Silver94 (19 Mar 2020)

Prefiero pagar 20 euros por una moneda, cuando la plata está a 16, que pagar 18 cuando está a 11. Que les jodan


----------



## Bort (19 Mar 2020)

puedes aclarar porque son el papel higienico de las monedas ?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (19 Mar 2020)

Prefiero seguir exclusivamente el hilo con chincheta que es mas facil de encontrar y para algo la tiene, ¿no?

Si no habría ya tres hilos...


----------



## Rune (19 Mar 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Es curioso comprobar cómo las tiendas que vender monedas, no aplican siempre un % fijo sobre el spot. Viendo por ejemplo Degussa que es donde compro, están vendiendo la oz más cara con el oro a 1508$ que cuando hace un tiempo llegó a ese mismo precio. Algo se huelen y no quieren vender barato.
> Moraleja: El spot, actualmente, no refleja la demanda de la calle.



Degussa compró mogollón de oro a una señora que llenó una mesa de collares, pulseras y yo que sé. Para llenar un cofre de pirata.

Intenté vender un par de onzas y me dijeron que no podía porque estaban ocupados con ella.

En cuanto al diferencial de la calle al precio mercado del oro. Escuché el otro día al economista del podcast de La Voz del cesar Vidal. Que si el oro no había funcionado como refugio, por lo que se habría disparado, es porque muchos inversores o empresarios, necesitaban cash a mansalva.

Personalmente ni puta idea, pero quizá tenga razón.


----------



## Muttley (19 Mar 2020)

El bueno (y viejales) Maloney haciendo algunos análisis bastante interesantes. 
Recién salido del horno, ahora mismo en “vivo”.
Habla muy despacio con lo que creo que se le entiende muy bien, sino...subtítulos.

Resumen ejecutivo 
1-Apreciación del dólar. Muy normal. Se están cerrando posiciones continuamente, y estas posiciones están en dólares. Se crea una demanda “artificial”.
2- Descalabro de otras divisas como el dólar australiano....que no tienen ese poder. 
De 0,67AUS$ a 0,57AUS$ en apenas 30 días. 15% abajo. Y sigue...
3- Enorme crecimiento de la generación de Fiat durante fiebre de la gripe “española” en 1919-1920. Igual que ahora, poniendo en funcionamiento todos los helicópteros. 
4- Brutal deflación consiguiente en 1921 y años siguientes. 
5- Los negocios que sobrevivan serán rentables y sólidos. Pagaran enormes dividendos...a los que tengan poder de inversión. Y en ese punto puede llegar a ser muy rentable cambiar oro y plata por acciones.


----------



## Bort (19 Mar 2020)

ah, ok, no lo había pillado

pero en Goldsilver.be seguian teniendo filarmonicas no ? o no recomendáis esa tienda ?


----------



## Razkin (19 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> El bueno (y viejales) Maloney haciendo algunos análisis bastante interesantes.
> Recién salido del horno, ahora mismo en “vivo”.
> Habla muy despacio con lo que creo que se le entiende muy bien, sino...subtítulos.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno. Yo le doy vueltas al punto 5. Parece estar hablando de las mismas empresas o mercado actual y de los mismos sistemas de producción. ¿todo volverá a ser lo mismo?
La economía de mercado muestra, en momentos como el actual, el sinsentido de un sistema financiero especulativo y volátil. Se hace evidente que el capitalismo globalizado es uno de los peores sistemas para hacer frente a situaciones de crisis humanitaria como la que plantea esta pandemia o la emergencia climática. Debería ser hora de aprender y rectificar. Lo que nos permitirá salir de este tipo de crisis no será fomentar el consumo y crecimiento desmedido. Se hace necesario otro tipo economía. Menos especulativa, que produzca bienes y servicios que respondan a las necesidades de las personas y no a las posibilidades de rentabilidad de la inversión. 
¿una utopía o puede ser el momento?


----------



## Lego. (20 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Prefiero pagar 20 euros por una moneda, cuando la plata está a 16, que pagar 18 cuando está a 11. Que les jodan



yo no


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Mar 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> yo no



Sí, están aguantando stock y sueltan poco a poco. Que nadie compre y se atraganten. 

Esta era una carrera de fondo, la meta se adelantó a los corredores y ahora los unos van cogiendo cuchillos y los otros van con las cartillas de racionamiento. Para ellos, los que hicimos los deberes al principio, sin prisas, relax, sillón y palomitas.


----------



## bondiappcc (20 Mar 2020)

¿Qué son los mapples de doble capa?


----------



## scratch (20 Mar 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¿Qué son los mapples de doble capa?



Es una analogía, se refiere a que igual que el papel higienico desaparece empezando por los de menor precio y calidad, a medida que éste se agota se va comprando lo que queda, que suele ser a un precio mayor y mejor calidad (doble capa), en la plata (y el oro) ocurre lo mismo, primero desaparece lo más barato y posteriormente se empieza a comprar lo que va quedando, más caro y de mayor calidad (mapple = papel higiénico doble capa, pandas = papel higiénico triple capa, etc)


----------



## Covid-8M (20 Mar 2020)

Hola metaleros. Alguno puede recomendar alguna tienda fisica en bruselas donde comprar oro a buen precio?


----------



## Muttley (20 Mar 2020)

El negocio de bullionvault no es el compro oro, te vendo oro. El negocio es el de brokerage de oro y de guardártelo.
Los brokers ganan dinero mediante el spread de compra y venta, que se embolsan así como el alquiler de espacio.
El oro o la plata se supone que son tuyos. Pero para recogerlo es incómodo y caro.
El precio que pagas se define por comprar a otros tenedores en un mercado oferta y demanda o bien “directamente comex” a mercado. Ellos se llevan su comisión de la compra.



GORILAZ dijo:


> Hola metaleros. Alguno puede recomendar alguna tienda fisica en bruselas donde comprar oro a buen precio?



Ahora mismo que yo sepa todo cerrado.
Gold rates: ingots and gold coins (buying and selling) - Gold & Forex International
Para hacerte una idea de los precios.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Mar 2020)

He estado mirando varias páginas de las comentadas por aquí y me encuentro con que el Andorrano está limpio, no le queda de nada. Coininvest (y otros alemanes) están subidos en la parra con el bullion pero veo que el dorado tiene canguros al mismo precio que los belgas (16,89 ahora mismo) aunque con el envío mucho más barato así que he aprovechado y he metido unos cuantos a la saca.

Gracias al que ha abierto este hilo porque la verdad es que ya cansaba estar mirando los otros dos en simultánea y viendo nada más que peleas e insultos


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Mar 2020)

He pillado 10 y me han salido a 16,99 + 7 de envío.


----------



## Silver94 (20 Mar 2020)

Sí, ahora mismo están a 16,99 llevando diez. Lo único que a mi me sale 12,90 los gastos de envío.
Esta mañana no estaba esa opción, sólo 16,89 llevando cien o más unidades, o 17,99 para el resto de pedidos.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Sí, ahora mismo están a 16,99 llevando diez. Lo único que a mi me sale 12,90 los gastos de envío.
> Esta mañana no estaba esa opción, sólo 16,89 llevando cien o más unidades, o 17,99 para el resto de pedidos.



Esto es lo que me sale en la información de gastos de envío:




Igual tendrás que preguntarles si te salen gastos de envío más caros de lo que dice ahí.

Yo esta mañana cuando he mirado lo más barato que me salía eran Búhos y Arcas de Noé por 17,50 y las tenía en el carro y todo pero me fui a comer y no finalicé la compra. Luego al volver le habían subido el premium así que pasando. Pero luego he vuelto a mirar y tenían esas canguros así que no me lo pensé mucho y pa la saca. Igual pillo un poco más el domingo si consigo cobrar unas perras que le dejé hace un ratillo ya a un colegui aunque con la que está cayendo me huele que voy a recuperar un mojón. Si ya me lo decía mi abuelo, prestar dinero a un amigo es perder el dinero y perder el amigo. Puta vida Tete...


----------



## FranMen (20 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> El negocio de bullionvault no es el compro oro, te vendo oro. El negocio es el de brokerage de oro y de guardártelo.
> Los brokers ganan dinero mediante el spread de compra y venta, que se embolsan así como el alquiler de espacio.
> El oro o la plata se supone que son tuyos. Pero para recogerlo es incómodo y caro.
> El precio que pagas se define por comprar a otros tenedores en un mercado oferta y demanda o bien “directamente comex” a mercado. Ellos se llevan su comisión de la compra.
> ...



Esa es la teoría, pero cómo sabes que es verdad?
Seguramente antes del bicho eran fiables, pero ahora? Pueden estar haciendo el paripe para seguir haciendo negocio


----------



## Muttley (20 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Esa es la teoría, pero cómo sabes que es verdad?
> Seguramente antes del bicho eran fiables, pero ahora? Pueden estar haciendo el paripe para seguir haciendo negocio



Ni idea de si son fiables ahora. 
Claro que tampoco se si son fiables coininvest, goldsilver.be....etc..tu pones el dinero ahora y solo te dan dan una promesa de envío para dentro de 1 mes...o mas. Y si no reciben las monedas? Y si no te las envian? Y si quiebran? A mi me han respondido siempre....pero ahora?
En estos tiempos es así, no podemos dar nada por sentado. 
Desde luego “si funcionan” me parece la mejor alternativa a ponerse largo en oro y en plata con físico de por medio en estos momentos. No es moneda en mano, pero no son papelitos. 
Todo, como ya he dicho, en teoría si es lo que dicen.


----------



## Muttley (21 Mar 2020)

Os dejo una entrevista


CEO de Miles Franklin.
Silver products
Entrvista sobre lo que está pasando en el mercado minorista USA. Locura total.

Ademas, si alguien quiere comprar plata en lingotes, ahora mismo a 473€/kg.
Lingot 1 kilo Argent | Achat Argent en ligne |


----------



## Elseñordelanoche (21 Mar 2020)

Una pregunta chicos... por qué si La Plata está en mínimos anuales no les quedan stock en las tiendas y no paran de venderla? No sería lo lógico que subiera el precio como la espuma?


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Mar 2020)

Elseñordelanoche dijo:


> Una pregunta chicos... por qué si La Plata está en mínimos anuales no les quedan stock en las tiendas y no paran de venderla? No sería lo lógico que subiera el precio como la espuma?



Por qué crees que muchas tiendas ya no es que no le hayan bajado el precio a las monedas sino que encima le ha aumentado el premium? Otras pasan directamente de vender a estos precios y directamente quitan las monedas de la venta (ver lo que se ha comentado del Andorrano). Ahora mismo estamos en un no mercado aunque todavía se pueden conseguir algunas cosillas a precios interesantes.


----------



## kikepm (21 Mar 2020)

Elseñordelanoche dijo:


> Una pregunta chicos... por qué si La Plata está en mínimos anuales no les quedan stock en las tiendas y no paran de venderla? No sería lo lógico que subiera el precio como la espuma?



Los futuros de la plata y la plata no son el mismo bien, y la realidad actual solo está reflejando este hecho.

El precio de los futuros de la plata es en estos momentos de 11,77 €.

El precio de la plata es en estos momentos una cantidad que ronda los 16,5/1,21 = 13,64 €, lo cual es una estimación porque el precio real de la plata es imposible de determinar, debido a la enorme incertidumbre que el inicio del crack bursátil está generando en el mundo financiero. Las tiendas físicas prefieren curarse en salud y reducir la venta a precios que aún serían rentables, porque no saben cual es el futuro a corto plazo.

A medio plazo, parece claro que la plata va a ser un poderoso refugio contra la sobrevaloración general del mercado, por lo que cualquier compra que se pueda hacer a los precios actuales es con toda probabilidad una gran inversión.


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> El negocio de bullionvault no es el compro oro, te vendo oro. El negocio es el de brokerage de oro y de guardártelo.
> Los brokers ganan dinero mediante el spread de compra y venta, que se embolsan así como el alquiler de espacio.
> El oro o la plata se supone que son tuyos. Pero para recogerlo es incómodo y caro.
> El precio que pagas se define por comprar a otros tenedores en un mercado oferta y demanda o bien “directamente comex” a mercado. Ellos se llevan su comisión de la compra.
> ...



Si gracias, ya vi el aviso que abriran como pronto el 5 de Abril. Supongo que se prolongara mas. He descartado la compra fisica por el desacoplamiento de precios que comentais entre otras razones y me he registrado en bullionvault como opcion alternativa al fisico despues de vender los etfs.
Acabo de ver un capitulo de Kaiser report, ya se que suelen ser amantes del apocalipsis y llevan años anunciando el fin del dolar como reserva pero quien sabe igual algun dia aciertan.


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> El precio de la plata es en estos momentos una cantidad que ronda los 16,5/1,21 = 13,64 €, lo cual es una estimación porque el precio real de la plata es imposible de determinar...



Vaya, vaya...con lo k te costaba entender el otro día k el mercáo de físico está chapáo. 

Y el mes k viene, con decenas o cientos de miles de ataúdes sobre la mesa y lo mismo escasez de alimentos, iwal entiende hasta un puto down k el último filete de la tienda o del frigo de un vecino se lo lleva un kilo de plata o una onza de Oro y no un bitcoño.

Pero vamos, k está muy bien. Nunca es tarde, ya te lo dije. Ahora ya, aparcas las bochornosas invenciones de pelu de Charos para manipular al forerío y ya eres casi un onvrecito.

Casi.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Vaya, vaya...con lo k te costaba entender el otro día k el mercáo de físico está chapáo.
> 
> Y el mes k viene, con decenas o cientos de miles de ataúdes sobre la mesa y lo mismo escasez de alimentos, iwal entiende hasta un puto down k el último filete de la tienda o del frigo de un vecino se lo lleva un kilo de plata o una onza de Oro y no un bitcoño.
> 
> ...



Ya saltó el listorro, no puede hablar sin soltar espumarajos que puto asco.


----------



## kikepm (21 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Vaya, vaya...con lo k te costaba entender el otro día k el mercáo de físico está chapáo.
> 
> Y el mes k viene, con decenas o cientos de miles de ataúdes sobre la mesa y lo mismo escasez de alimentos, iwal entiende hasta un puto down k el último filete de la tienda o del frigo de un vecino se lo lleva un kilo de plata y no un bitcoño.
> 
> ...



Que poco has tardado en saltar, pareciera que te hubieras puesto una alarma. Entiendo que estés acongojado sin un referente al que amar u odiar. Así soleis funcionar las mentes débiles. Al menos no me has puesto MPs en estos días, es de agradecer.

¿Que te hace pensar que no entendía que el mercado físico estaba desacoplado del papel? Vives en un mundo para lelo.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Mar 2020)

@esseri es el mismo @clapham2 ?


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Que poco has tardado en saltar, pareciera que te hubieras puesto una alarma. Entiendo que estés acongojado sin un referente al que amar u odiar. Así soleis funcionar las mentes débiles. Al menos no me has puesto MPs en estos días, es de agradecer.
> 
> ¿Que te hace pensar que no entendía que el mercado físico estaba desacoplado del papel? Vives en un mundo para lelo.



Como para no hacerlo...el primer post tras la hibernación post-marujita chismosa y encima la pones botando y en el área... 

Tú no sabes a quién odio , a quién amo ni das una en las pataletas pitxikológicas k intentas a mi costa, Marujita...sigues en las mismas?...yo, iwal k el otro día, preferiría el topic metalero ( pero vamos, k no me extrañaría un pijo k quisieras tapar tus verwenzas de marica mala a costa de enmierdar este hilo también ).

NADA me hacía pensar k no entendieses el mercado físico , también te lo dije y constantemente, el otro día : K eres un liante mentiroso como dejaste vergonzosamente grabado, sí...y un estafador k intentarás colocar tus bitcoños a quien cuadre,también. Y más cuanto peor pinte...y a dueños de metal, de cuya riqueza eres perfectamente consciente y más en la coyuntura actual, MEJOR. O sea, k al loro contigo y con la revolución monetaria k vendes al personal ( mientras tú la tradeas a costa de gacelillas k se tragan tus milongas de HODL! rebolusionari ...o las de otros posicionáos en el ponzi )...y k no es , en el mejor de los casos, más k un puto proxy fiat HOY.

Riqueza en el bolso, Metal físico. Bitcoin, una incógnita ( y peor, sólo algo concreto...con el fiat de fondo...o sea, dos incógnitas ). Te lo repito : Así están las cosas HOY.


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

Balla,balla...otro gilipollas k me cree gilipollas. O lo dice, k ésa es otra.

Notición y tal.


----------



## kikepm (21 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Como para no hacerlo...el primer post tras la hibernación post-marujita chismosa y encima la pones botando y en el área...
> 
> Tú no sabes a quién odio , a quién amo ni das una en las pataletas pitxijológicas k intentas a mi costa, Marujita...sigues en las mismas?...yo, iwal k el otro día, preferiría el topic metalero ( pero vamos, k no me extrañaría un pijo k quisieras tapar tus verwenzas de marica mala a costa de enmierdar este hilo también ).
> 
> ...



Hombre, odiar me odias a mi, no me vengas con cuentos. Es EVIDENTE. Has tardado 0, en saltar a mi mensaje. Mi análisis chicológico del otro día dio certero en la diana, porque tu respuesta fue claramente extraida de los más visceral, tu odio saltaba a la vista. No eres consciente de lo transparente que eres.

Para la obsesión, toma algún fármaco contra el TOC, puede que mejores.


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Hombre, odiar me odias a mi, no me vengas con cuentos. Es EVIDENTE. Has tardado 0, en saltar a mi mensaje. Mi análisis chicológico del otro día dio certero en la diana, porque tu respuesta fue claramente extraida de los más visceral, tu odio saltaba a la vista. No eres consciente de lo transparente que eres.
> 
> Para la obsesión, toma algún fármaco contra el TOC, puede que mejores.



Realmente no crees k éso le interese demasido a nahide, eh Kika ?  Pero ya puestas...tengo tanta obsesión por tí - sólo un espabilaíllo más , ya lo siento - como por el último truño k he largáo en el baño...aunke vamos, ya tú lo sabes perfectamente, papi ...pero si te hace sentirte mejor y disfrazar tus trolas, pues oche, pa´mí es de gratix y k aproveche.  Éso sí : Si es para liar a terceros, ya no mola tanto.

De mentir sobre el timo bitcoñero , inventarte falacias ( la k te curraste a mi costa es la más bochornosa y evidente k he visto en 10 años de burbuja ) sobre quien te levanta el plumero en público o k la riqueza real es el metal HOY y Bitcoin un elemento especulativo BESTIAL y una apuesta de ENORME riesgo a día de HOY ( a la k tú invitas a entrar a quien no conoce su dinámica PRÁCTICA contándole milonguitas reboluzionariax de riqueza monolítica y ocultándole "el jugo" principal deliberadamente... y por tanto es carne de cañón para gorrones como tú a 6000 pavos la chapa, nada menos k un millonaco de pelas...a costa de k la experiencia se la curre el personal a golpe de chequera y sufridos ahorros )...mejor ni comentar, eh , perla ? 

Menúo fichaje...y lo quieres apañar también tirando de debate de Ana Rosa ???...éso es todo ???  También en el hilo de Muttley ?

Vengaaaaaa...


----------



## MIP (21 Mar 2020)

Un kilo de plata por un filete? 

Me esperaré a llevarme la carnicería entera por esa cantidad.


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Un kilo de plata por un filete?
> 
> Me esperaré a llevarme la carnicería entera por esa cantidad.



Wena idea.

Mientras no te rujan las tripas ni sea el único a la venta.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Mar 2020)

Vamos a darle un impulso a esto, si queremos que sea el gran unificador de los hilos de oro, que parece que encuentra resitencias.

Como tendréis tiempo de sobra porque esto irá para largo, ahí va algo de lectura reconfortante para el que posea metales y desesperante para el resto.


Los conceptos básicos de lo que va a ocurrir los explica Antal Feteke perfecta y sencillamente. Si no os queda claro, buscad más. 

Estos conceptos son: base y cobase, contango y backwardation y extinción del precio del oro ( y de la plata, añado)

De nada.


Todo de *ANTAL FETEKE*

1.* El abrumador hecho fundamental sobre el oro durante el último medio siglo ha sido siempre y constantemente la absorción de cualquier nuevo suministro de la minería por la demanda particular con el objetivo de atesorarlo. *Todo el oro producido este último medio siglo (con ritmos de extracción en máximos históricos) ha desaparecido sin dejar rastro y en general sin explicación. En este último medio siglo se ha producido tanto oro como todo el que se había producido antes. Pero, al mismo tiempo, también se ha absorbido todo el oro que tanto los gobiernos como los bancos centrales han ido sacado de sus almacenes según han creído conveniente. Es difícil poner en duda que si todavía se llegaran a sacar más suministros de oro monetario, también volverían a ser absorbidos con facilidad. De forma que cualquier caída en el precio del oro fruto de un mayor suministro sería algo símplemente temporal. También hay que recordar que la salida de oro de los almacenes de los gobiernos y los bancos centrales es una cosa del pasado. Países como China, Rusia y Brasil, por mencionar unos pocos, siempre están esperando el momento oportuno para comprar todo el oro que pueden con cautela para que el precio no se dispare. Esto quiere decir que, en un futuro próximo, va a ser insaciable la demanda conjunta de carácter privado y gubernamental. Y esto cuadra perfectamente con la desaparición de las bases del oro.
Todo de *ANTAL FETEKE*
El asunto más urgente es qué va a pasar cuando el oro entre en permanente backwardation, que es lo que va a suceder con toda probabilidad si continua esta tendencia. Parece claro que el mercado de futuros del oro nunca más será viable de la forma en que ahora está constituido. Así que la principal fuente de oro con destino a la inversión quedará permanentemente cerrada, pues unas bases negativas del oro quieren decir que todas las ofertas para vender oro en efectivo ya han sido retiradas de antemano. Para entender esto basta recordar lo que se ha dicho más arriba, es decir que la promesa de entrega de oro en un contrato futuro dejará de ser creíble bajo un régimen de bases negativas.

El enorme volumen de comercio en papel sobre el oro desaparecerá con la llegada de una permanente backwardation. Y la muerte de este mercado de papel significa que los gobiernos y los bancos centrales habrán perdido de forma abrupta su poder sobre el control del precio del oro. Nunca más podrán vender ilimitadas cantidades de contratos futuros con el objetivo de hundir o estabilizar su precio. El propio Paul Volcker ha admitido en público que cuando era Presidente de la Reserva Federal cometió el error de permitir que el precio del oro nominado en dólares se incrementara rápidamente entre los años 1979 y 1980. Como consecuencia de este “error”, él y sus sucesores han aprendido la lección y se han esmerado con éxito en hundir su precio entre los años 1981-2001, o contener sus incrementos desde el 2001 hasta nuestros días. Lo han hecho ofreciendo cantidades ilimitadas de oro en papel en el mercado de futuros. Según nos acercamos al hito del oro en permanente backwardation, la cuestión que emerge es cómo va a controlar la Reserva Federal el precio del oro una vez desaparezca el recurso a los contratos futuros.


2. *Oro como seguro*

3. *Antal Fekete que describía “el Moloch de nuestros días” con estas palabras.*

“El resultado de los rescates y paquetes de estímulo será una vasta expansión de la deuda gubernamental y una serie de rebajas de los tipos de interés para acomodarla, seguida por la escalada del valTodo de *ANTAL FETEKE*or liquidativo del total de la deuda hasta un cuatrillón y un quintillón de dólares y más allá. La deflación arrasará el mundo haciendo que los precios y los sueldos se reduzcan. La depresión sobrepasará la severidad de cualquier depresión conocida anteriormente. El capital industrial seguirá destruyéndose simultáneamente con el capital financiero. Los fondos de pensiones se convertirán en humo y aumentará el desempleo. Mientras tanto no cesará la amenaza de hiperinflación para todos los países, la “primera” en la historia mundial. Cuando el valor liquidativo de la deuda gubernamental alcance ciertos niveles donde las notas de la Reserva Federal existentes ya no serán suficientes para abastecer el mercado de bonos, la Fed, al estilo de Zimbabue, empezará a añadir ceros al valor facial de estas notas. No hace falta ser ingeniero aeronáutico para poder calcular el poder adquisitivo de las notas de la Reserva Federal denominadas en millones. Solo hace falta hacer un viaje a Harare para verlo”.

4. *Se aproxima una catástrofe económica: Antal Fekete • Forbes México

5. **Antal Fekete: Hiperinflación o hiperdeflación*


En el artículo Hyperinflation Looms del 20 de abril, James Turk se basa en la Teoría Cuantitativa del Dinero (TCD). En él dibuja una analogía entre la Alemania de Weimar de 1923 y los EEUU de 2010. Pero esa comparación no es válida. Por lo que respecta a la TCD, basta con apuntar el hecho admitido por Turk de que es posible tener al mismo tiempo una escasez de dinero al mismo mientras las máquinas de imprimir billetes trabajan día y noche. La hiperinflación no es lo mismo que la última inflación del suministro de dinero. Ésta es la última depreciación de la unidad monetaria y ambos conceptos no son lo mismo a pesar de la TCD. 


El motivo que hace fallar la TCD es que el dinero no tiene una única dimensión, sino dos. La cantidad es una y la velocidad de circulación otra. Los bancos centrales controlan la primera, pero los mercados controlan firmemente la segunda. Mientras hace buen tiempo se puede ignorar la velocidad. Pero cuando comienzan las tormentas la velocidad vuelve para vengarse. Si la velocidad se incrementa, entonces decimos que hay inflación. En el caso extremo, el incremento en la velocidad del dinero puede alimentarse a sí mismo hasta crecer por encima de cualquier límite. Eso se debe a que la gente compra cualquier cosa que le sea asequible porque esperan que los precios crezcan cada vez más. Esto es la hiperinflación, que termina aniquilando el valor de la unidad monetaria. Es un proceso irreversible: una vez que la moneda fiduciaria comienza a perder su valor no se detiene hasta que lo pierde completamente. Entonces el péndulo deja de oscilar y si se produce algún rebote es el del gato muerto [dead-cat bounce]. 

Pero es posible también que, en el otro lado del espectro, el hundimiento en la velocidad de circulación del dinero entre también en un proceso de retroalimentación y no se detenga. Entonces la gente pospone indefinidamente sus compras porque esperan que los precios caigan cada vez más. Esto es la hiperdeflación y se manifiesta en el valor creciente de las unidades monetarias. Es importante remarcar que este fenómeno puede suceder al mismo tiempo que algunos precios siguen subiendo. El oro, el combustible y los alimentos son tres buenos ejemplos de esto. Porque la gente tiene que comer, desplazarse y mantenerse caliente sin importar su condición. Paradójicamente, estos incrementos refuerzan aún más la deflación, porque el aumento de esos precios hace que la gente disponga aún de menos dinero para gastarlo en otros bienes, acelerándose así la caída de los precios en otros sectores. Esto es lo que desmonta los argumentos de Turk y de otras personas que opinan lo mismo cuando dicen que no hay deflación porque están subiendo los precios de estos tres productos. 

El asunto en ambas patologías monetarias es que las ayudas del gobierno no son útiles. Porque una vez se alcanza el punto de no retorno no hay nada que puedan hacer los gobiernos para convencer a la gente de que el proceso debe terminar, a no ser que se abra la casa de la moneda al oro y la plata. De hecho, la gente lo que espera es simplemente que haya más de lo mismo en el futuro. 

Con estas explicaciones no estoy defendiendo ninguna escuela de pensamiento (sea por el lado de la hiperdeflación o por el de la hiperinflación). Sólo estoy constatando algunos datos sobre la deflación que la gente no suele conocer o simplemente ignora. 

Déjenme decir primero que no es imposible que el dólar se dirija hacia la hiperinflación en los próximos 12 meses. Por ejemplo, supongan que comenzara una guerra entre EEUU e Irán en el Golfo Pérsico. Después de la euforia inicial, los soldados americanos podrían sufrir derrotas en tierra, mar y aire por las distancias entre sus campamentos base y porque el agresor tiene en desventaja el celo patriótico de su oponente. En este escenario sería posible la hiperinflación. Pero si no hay una guerra que golpee o destroce los suministros y centrales de producción, entonces la palabra hiperinflación se encuentra vacía de sentido. 

La Alemania Posterior a la GMI y el EEUU posterior a la Guerra Fría 


Es grotesco e irrealista trazar los paralelismos que dibuja Turk entre la situación actual de EEUU y la República alemana de Weimar. Una vez que fue derrotado el ejército alemán, se recortó el territorio por la Paz de Versalles y las tierras del Rhin quedaron bajo ocupación militar, además el resto de países provocaron un bloqueo parcial contra Alemania. Bajo esas circunstancias ningún especulador en su sano juicio habría apostado por el Reichsmark a no ser para posicionarse en corto. 

Pero, muy al contrario, en 2010 EEUU tiene un ejército, una flota naval y una fuerza aérea que se puede poner en alerta máxima en cuestión de minutos. Sus bases militares salpican el mundo como las manchas de la viruela. Y el hecho más sobresaliente es que todo el mundo está ansioso por vender sus mercancías al mercado americano. Además prestan gustosamente los dólares ganados otra vez a EEUU para que éste les vuelva a comprar sus productos. Aún más, es un hecho evidente que el mercado de Bonos del Tesoro americano es todavía el más grande y líquido del mundo. Y es probable que aún se expanda más según vayan colapsando las bolsas. ¿Cómo se pueden comparar ambos países si uno estaba en quiebra y el otro todavía no lo está? 

Todas las señales apuntan a la deflación. El dinero ya se está bombeando a un ritmo nunca visto hasta el día de hoy. Pero todo lo que se consigue es dejarlo aparcado en los bancos centrales. Y aunque Turk dice que el petróleo ha doblado su precio con respecto al mínimo anterior, lo cierto es que está un 45% por debajo de los máximos que alcanzó en 2008. Lo que se observa en un abaratamiento generalizado de los precios en todo el mundo, aunque en algunos casos puede quedar camuflado por el poder que tienen algunos productores como la OPEP sobre el precio. 

Es obvio que se necesita una teoría distinta a la TCD para explicar lo que está sucediendo y yo he ofrecido una. La he llamado la Teoría del Agujero Negro del Interés Cero. Cuando la Fed hunde a cero los tipos se pone en marcha un proceso de destrucción del capital de forma soterrada, pero muy efectiva. La deflación es la medida de la pérdida de riqueza en este proceso de autodestrucción. La Reserva Federal está echando gasolina al fuego cuando intenta hundir los tipos a largo plazo igual que ya ha hecho en corto. Sólo está provocando una mayor destrucción de la riqueza haciendo aún más irresistible el agujero negro. 

Pero ¿por qué esta creación excesiva de dinero no tiene un efecto final permanente sobre sobre los precios? Pues porque la Fed puede crear cuanto dinero desee, pero no puede hacerlo emerger a la superficie. Muy al contrario, se va hacia abajo, que es donde se encuentran unos especuladores de bonos que se lo están pasando en grande con esta política monetaria, apalancándose sobre deuda a corto plazo para invertir a más largo plazo. Conociendo además que cualquier pérdida que sufran será asumida por los bolsillos de los contribuyentes. Pero ¿por qué la Reserva Federal está garantizando a los especuladores de bonos sus beneficios? Porque estamos en medio del mayor esquema financiero de Ponzi de la historia: el Tesoro emite billones de dólares en bonos y promete beneficios sin límites a sus compradores para que estos los continúen adquiriendo. Además, los especuladores piensan que el Tesoro nunca quebrará. Y en efecto, así será mientras continúe esta relación simbiótica entre el Tesoro y los especuladores. 

Cuando los tribunales cerraron los negocios de Charles Ponzi y sus clientes perdieron todo lo invertido, aquél declaró que habría pagado hasta el último céntimo si le hubieran dejado. Y no hay motivo para dudar de su sinceridad. Ahora, 90 años después, se ha hecho realidad el sueño del Sr. Ponzi. El gobierno americano está calcando su esquema en el mercado de bonos. La única diferencia es que ahora el riesgo es mucho mayor porque es nacional. Qué digo, ¡es sobre la economía mundial! Y lo más importante ahora es que no hay peligro alguno de que los tribunales detengan el negocio. Desde luego, este es un sistema de locos.


----------



## kikepm (21 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Realmente no crees k éso le interese demasido a nahide, eh Kika ?  Pero ya puestas...tengo tanta obsesión por tí - sólo un espabilaíllo más , ya lo siento - como por el último truño k he largáo en el baño...aunke vamos, ya tú lo sabes perfectamente, papi ...pero si te hace sentirte mejor y disfrazar tus trolas, pues oche, pa´mí es de gratix y k aproveche.  Éso sí : Si es para liar a terceros, ya no mola tanto.
> 
> De mentir sobre el timo bitcoñero , inventarte falacias ( la k te curraste a mi costa es la más bochornosa y evidente k he visto en 10 años de burbuja ) sobre quien te levanta el plumero en público o k la riqueza real es el metal HOY y Bitcoin un elemento especulativo BESTIAL y una apuesta de ENORME riesgo a día de HOY ( a la k tú invitas a entrar a quien no conoce su dinámica PRÁCTICA contándole milonguitas reboluzionariax de riqueza monolítica y ocultándole "el jugo" principal deliberadamente... y por tanto es carne de cañón para gorrones como tú a 6000 pavos la chapa, nada menos k un millonaco de pelas...a costa de k la experiencia se la curre el personal a golpe de chequera y sufridos ahorros )...mejor ni comentar, eh , perla ?
> 
> ...



Me dedicas una gran atención, para no interesarte demasiado. Tus hechos desmienten tu palabras.

Desde los mensajes buscando aprobación, que parecías un perro en busca de una palmaditas, hasta tu actual obsesión, hablan bastante más de ti que todas tus afirmaciones sobre bochornos, truños, y demás lindezas con que tienes a bien regar el hilo.

Sobre BTC llevo hablando en positivo mucho antes de que tu entraras al hilo del oro de Fernando, jamás criticaste mi visión entonces, ni después, tu cambio de parecer es una muestra evidente de tu estado mental, a saber, de amigüito del alma, a perra rastrera despechada.

Te voy a lanzar otro hueso, corre esseri, coooorreeeeeeee.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Mar 2020)

6. * There is a global war against gold: Prof. Antal Fekete

7. The Last Contango by Antal E. Fekete

The last contango... parece un título de película de vaqueros.*

Todo de *ANTAL FETEKE*
8. *Critica elaborada por Antal E. Fekete, professor of Money and Banking, en San Francisco School of Economics a las QEs de Ben Bernanke, articulo publicado originalmente en Goldseek:
*

El nuevo dinero creado sobre la base de una inundación de deuda es equivalente a echar gasolina a un fuego, haciendo que los precios caigan y la economía se contraiga todavía más. EEUU se enfrenta a una hiperdeflación y al colapso.


¿Por qué el Plan de Estímulo de Obama está Condenado al Fracaso?. La fábrica de papel del Potomac está generando nuevo dinero frenéticamente. Esto debería evitar que los precios bajaran y que la economía se contrajera, según la Teoría Cuantitativa del Dinero. En este artículo presento un argumento que explica por qué esta conclusión no es válida. Por el contrario, expondré que el nuevo dinero creado sobre la base de una inundación de deuda es equivalente a echar gasolina a un fuego, haciendo que los precios caigan y la economía se contraiga todavía más.

La administración Obama ha perdido su oportunidad histórica de evitar la deflación y depresión que ha heredado de la administración Bush, porque ha encomendado la tarea de rescatar a la economía a la misma gente que ha causado este desastre: los doctores monetarios, tanto Keynesianos como Friedmanitas, de la Fed y el Tesoro.

Mirando al ratio erróneo

La clave para entender el problema es la productividad marginal de deuda, un concepto curiosamente desaparecido de la jerga de la economía convencional. Los Keynesianos se consuelan con el hecho de que la deuda total como porcentaje del PIB está bien por debajo del 100% en los Estados Unidos, mientras que en otros países se supera esta cifra.

Sin embargo, el ratio significativo y que hay que observar es la relación entre deuda adicional y PIB adicional, o la cantidad del PIB que se ha generado con la creación de 1 dólar de nueva deuda. Es este ratio el que determina la calidad de la deuda. Cuanto mayor sea este ratio (PIB adicional / Deuda adicional) más éxito están cosechando los empresarios en aumentar la productividad, que realmente es la única justificación válida para el endeudamiento.

En cambio, una caída importante en ese ratio es una señal peligrosa de que la calidad de la deuda se está deteriorando, y de que incurrir en deuda adicional no tiene ninguna justificación económica. El volumen de deuda está creciendo más rápido que la renta nacional, y el capital que apoya la producción se está erosionando rápidamente. Si, como en el escenario más pesimista, el ratio cae en zona negativa, el mensaje es que la economía está en curso de colisionar y que un crash es inminente.

Es decir, no sólo es que la deuda no aporte nada al PIB sino que, de hecho, genera una mayor contracción económica, incluyendo un mayor desempleo. El país se está comiendo las semillas de maíz, y el resultado es que el capital acumulado puede esfumarse antes de que te des cuenta. La acción inmediata es absolutamente necesaria para parar la hemorragia, o el paciente se desangrará hasta morir.

Los Keynesianos están atentos del ratio incorrecto, el de la deuda sobre el PIB. No es extraño, pues, que constantemente se extravíen, de ahí que no se percaten de las señales de peligro, una detrás de otra. Están navegando en la oscuridad con la ayuda del equipamiento náutico equivocado. Están administrando la medicina equivocada. Su ambulancia es incapaz de diagnosticar la hemorragia interna que debe pararse para evitar que el paciente llegue muerto.

La temprana advertencia de Melchior Palyi

En la década de 1950, cuando el dólar todavía era convertible -los gobiernos extranjeros y bancos centrales podían convertir sus saldos de corto plazo en dólares por oro a la tasa establecida por la ley de 35 dólares por onza- la productividad marginal de la deuda era 3 ó superior. Esto es, que 1 dólar adicional de nueva deuda causaba un aumento del PIB de al menos 3 dólares. En agosto de 1971, cuando Nixon impagó las obligaciones internacionales de oro de los Estados Unidos (siguiendo los pasos de Franklin Delano Roosevelt que había impagado las obligaciones domésticas de oro 35 años antes), la productividad marginal de la deuda cayó por debajo del nivel crucial de 1.

Cuando la productividad marginal cayó por debajo de 1 dólar, pero todavía se mantenía positiva, implicaba que la deuda total (siempre en términos netos) estaba aumentando más rápido que el PIB. Por ejemplo, si la productividad marginal de la deuda se sitúa en 0,5, ello significa que para incrementar la producción nacional de bienes y servicios en 1 dólar, habría que incurrir en 2 dólares de deuda. Un incremento de la deuda total en 1 dólar ya no podría generar siquiera un aumento equivalente del PIB. La deuda perdería así entonces cualquier justificación económica.

La caída de la productividad marginal de la deuda ha continuado sin interrupción desde entonces. Nadie tomó medidas. De hecho, los administradores Keynesianos del sistema monetario y de la economía pusieron trabas a esta información, manteniendo al público en la oscuridad. Ni tampoco los economistas Keynesianos y Friedmanitas en las universidades prestaron atención a la señal de peligro. Los agitadores siguieron gritando: “¡Dame más crédito!”

Yo me percaté de la importancia de la productividad marginal de la deuda a través del Boletín del economista húngaro de Chicago Melchior Palyi en 1969 –hay un total de 640 números de ese Boletín, disponibles en la Biblioteca de la Universidad de Chicago-. Palyi advirtió de que la tendencia de este crucial indicador era a la baja y que había que hacer algo al respecto antes de que el monstruo de la deuda devorara la economía. Palyi murió unos pocos años más tarde y no vivió para ver la devastación que tan astutamente predijo.

Otros también han llegado a la misma conclusión de diferentes formas. Peter Warburton, en su libro Debt and Delusion: Central Bank Follies That Threaten Economic Disaster -Deuda y Engaño: Las locuras del Banco Central que amenazan con el desastre económico-, también prevé el mismo resultado, aunque no utiliza el concepto de la productividad marginal de la deuda.

2006, el año de la inflexión

Mientras la deuda estuvo contenida por la presencia del oro en el sistema, por débil que fuera esta restricción, el deterioro de la calidad de la deuda era relativamente lento. La calidad se derrumbó, y la cantidad se disparó hasta la estratosfera cuando la presencia del oro, el único que puede extinguir la deuda en última instancia, desapareció del sistema monetario. Aún así, pasaron 35 años antes de que el capital de la sociedad fuera erosionado y consumido a través del deterioro ininterrumpido de la productividad marginal de la deuda.

El año 2006 fue el punto de inflexión. A finales de ese año la productividad marginal de la deuda cayó hasta cero y pasó a ser negativa por primera vez en la historia, encendiendo la alarma roja que advertía de una catástrofe económica inminente. Efectivamente, en febrero de 2007, el riesgo de impago de la deuda, medido por el coste desorbitado de los CDS (Credit Default Swaps), se disparó. Y como dice el dicho, el resto ya es historia.

Productividad marginal negativa

¿Por qué una productividad marginal de la deuda negativa es señal de un desastre económico inminente? Porque indica que cualquier posterior incremento en el endeudamiento necesariamente causará una contracción económica. El capital se ha esfumado; una mayor producción ya no se sostiene por la necesaria cantidad y calidad de las herramientas y el equipamiento. La economía está literalmente devorándose a sí misma a través de la deuda.

La creación desenfrenada de deuda a través de la reducción de los tipos de interés hasta el 0% está destruyendo el capital de la sociedad, pero este mensaje es ignorado. La crisis financiera actual ha sido explicada a través de un razonamiento ad hoc, culpando a los laxos estándares crediticios, las hipotecas subprime, y argumentos similares. Sin embargo, no se hizo nada para parar la causa real del desastre: la rápida generación de deuda. Por el contrario, la generación de la deuda fue acelerada mediante rescates públicos y planes de estímulo económico.

En vista del hecho de que la productividad marginal de la deuda es ahora negativa, podemos ver que las medidas de rescate de la administración Obama, que están financiadas mediante la creación de
Critica elaborada por Antal E. Fekete, professor of Money and Banking, en San Francisco School of Economics a las QEs de Ben Bernanke, articulo publicado originalmente en Goldseek:

niveles de nueva deuda sin precedentes, son contraproducentes. Éstas son la causa directa de la creciente contracción económica, incluyendo el aumento del desempleo.

"Camino al infierno"

El presidente de la Unión Europea, y Primer Ministro Checo, Mirek Topolanek, calificó públicamente el plan de Obama, consistente en gastar casi 2 billones de dólares para sacar a la economía de la recesión, como el “camino al infierno”. No hay ninguna razón para castigar al Sr. Topolanek por tal calificativo. Cierto es que hubiera sido más educado y diplomático haber suavizado sus comentarios empleando términos del estilo de: “el plan de Obama ha sido aprobado ignorando que la productividad marginal de la deuda era negativa y sigue a la baja. En consecuencia, el aumento del gasto público mediante planes de estímulo sólo causará una mayor deflación y contracción económica”.

¿Hiperinflación o hiperdeflación?

La mayoría de críticos del plan de Obama sugieren que las consecuencias de los rescates y planes de estímulo provocarán una grave pérdida del poder adquisitivo del dólar y, en última instancia, una hiperinflación, tal y como evidenci la Teoría Cuantitativa del Dinero. Sin embargo, la teoría cuantitativa es un modelo lineal que puede ser válido como una primera aproximación, pero falla en la mayoría de casos, debido a que el mundo real es sobre todo no-lineal. Mi propia teoría, basada en el concepto de la productividad marginal de la deuda, predice que lo que se viene encima no es una hiperinflación sino un círculo vicioso de deflación. Éste es el argumento.

Mientras que los precios de los productos primarios, tales como el petróleo y los alimentos, pueden subir inicialmente, los consumidores apenas tienen poder adquisitivo, y tampoco pueden pedir prestado como solían para pagar esta subida de precios. El nuevo dinero creado ha ido a parar al rescate de bancos, y una parte importante se ha desviado para continuar pagando los inflados bonus de los banqueros. Muy poco de este dinero ha fluido hacia los consumidores ordinarios, que se ven con el agua al cuello debido a las deudas contraídas en el pasado.

De ahí que dichas subidas de precios sean insostenibles, ya que el consumidor es incapaz de afrontarlas. Como resultado, los comerciantes minoristas y mayoristas también están con el agua al cuello. Tienen que reducir precios. La presión de la caída de la demanda no se queda en los comerciantes, sino que también se transmite hacia los productores, que también tienen que reducir precios. Todos ellos están experimentando un descenso en sus flujos de caja derivados de las operaciones económicas ordinarias. Despiden a más gente, agravando la crisis aun más, dado que se reduce el efectivo en manos de los consumidores debido al mayor desempleo. La espiral viciosa está en marcha.

Pero, ¿qué está pasando con la ingente cantidad de nuevo dinero que está inundando la economía? Este dinero se está empleando para pagar la deuda de personas que están luchando desesperadamente por salirse de ella. Los hombres de negocios en general están aletargados; cada recorte en el tipo de interés les golpea, erosionando el valor de sus inversiones anteriores.

En mis trabajos he explicado cómo unos tipos de interés en continua caída hacen que el valor liquidativo de la deuda aumente. Es decir, se traduce en una partida contable negativa en la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias, comiéndose al capital que, como consecuencia, tiene que ser repuesto. Aún peor. No hay manera de que los empresarios sean inducidos a llevar a cabo nuevas inversiones mientras haya expectativas de nuevas reducciones en el tipo de interés. Son conscientes de que sus inversiones se esfumarían a medida que el tipo de interés siguiera cayendo en pos de políticas monetarias agresivas como el quantitative easing -creación de dinero de forma discrecional-.

El círculo vicioso de la especulación en tipos de interés decrecientes

La única actividad que está prosperando en este ambiente deflacionario es la especulación en bonos. Los especuladores usan nuevo dinero, disponible a través de la Reserva Federal (Fed), para expandir sus actividades y empujar al alza el precio de los bonos. Dichos inversores se adelantan a la Fed: compran primero los bonos y luego los revenden por un precio inflado antes de que los recompre la Fed.

Tal actividad está libre de riesgos. Los especuladores se enteran por adelantado de las operaciones de la Fed a lo largo de la curva de rendimientos. La Fed comprará 300.000 millones de dólares de letras del Tesoro durante los próximos seis meses, y probablemente mucho más después de esa fecha. La especulación sobre unos tipos de interés decrecientes se convierte en autorrealizable, gracias a la demente idea de las operaciones de mercado abierto de la Fed, que hace que la especulación en bonos esté exenta de riesgo. Este proceso hace que la deflación sea auto-sostenible (para otra visión de la especulación en bonos libre de riesgos, ver el artículo de Carl Gutiérrez en Forbes, mencionado en las referencias).

Nótese también que el progresivo hundimiento del precio de las acciones, y el intento desesperado por parte de grupos privados de rescatar activos tóxicos, también ha disparado la demanda de dinero en efectivo. El dólar, al menos en la variedad del billete de la Reserva Federal, será cada vez más escaso. Antes de hundirse, tal y como sucedería en un escenario hiperinflacionario, el poder adquisitivo del dólar se va a incrementar notablemente.

¿Piensan que Ben Bernanke y sus máquinas de fabricar billetes se ocuparán de eso? Simplemente consideren lo siguiente. El mercado separará los billetes de la Fed antiguos de los nuevos, que tendrán impresa la firma de Bernanke. En una clásica aplicación de la Ley de Gresham, la gente atesorará el primero (los antiguos), otorgando una prima sobre él en relación con la segunda variedad (dólares de nueva creación), que se quedará por el camino.

Bernanke puede crear dinero, pero no puede hacerlo fluir

Ya hay algunas publicaciones que abiertamente aconsejan a la gente que atesore billetes de la Reserva Federal en cantidades importantes que lleguen a cubrir hasta 24 meses de gastos corrientes estimados, mientras cancela todas sus cuentas de depósito. Se advierte a los depositantes que se olviden del límite de 250.000 dólares del seguro de depósitos, que se ha convertido en algo prácticamente despreciable en la medida en que los recursos de la FDIC (Agencia Federal de Garantía de Depósitos) han sido secuestrados por Geithner (secretario del Tesoro de EUU) y desviados a garantizar las inversiones de grupos privados que fueron tan estúpidos como para comprar deuda tóxica a instancias de la administración Obama. Karl Denninger prevé una tasa de desempleo superior al 20%, con ciudades en una situación mucho peor que, por ejemplo, el centro de Detroit (ver referencias abajo).

¿Qué tiene todo esto que ver con la productividad marginal de la deuda? Una vez que se hace negativa, cualquier incremento adicional de nueva deuda hará que la economía se contraiga más, incrementando el desempleo y reduciendo los precios. Bernanke puede crear todo el dinero que quiera y más, pero no puede hacerlo fluir por toda la economía.

Bernanke se arriesga a algo peor que una depresión

El nuevo dinero creado seguirá las leyes de la gravedad y fluirá hacia el mercado de bonos, que es donde está la fiesta. La especulación libre de riesgos en bonos reforzará la espiral deflacionista hasta que llegue el agotamiento final: la economía colapsará como un globo al ser pinchado. En vez de hiperinflación y de la destrucción del dólar, lo que tenemos es deflación y la destrucción de la economía.

Denninger advierte de que la ‘espiral mortal’ llevará a que se disparen las ventas de activos en una loca carrera de liquidación de éstos, y en última instancia, al colapso del sistema monetario y político de EEUU a medida que se evaporan los ingresos impositivos. Señala que, probablemente, ni uno solo de los miembros del Congreso entiende la gravedad de la situación. Bernanke se está arriesgando a algo mucho peor que una depresión. Se está jugando literalmente el final de América como una potencia política, económica y militar.

Efectivamente, el colapso financiero y económico de los dos últimos años debe verse como parte de la progresiva desintegración de la civilización occidental, que empezó con el sabotaje gubernamental del patrón oro en la primera parte del siglo XX. Ben Bernanke, que debería haber sido despedido por el nuevo presidente el día después de su inauguración por haber causado un daño irreparable a la república norteamericana, puede, al final, tener el honor de administrar el golpe de gracia a nuestra civilización.

9.*LA EXTINCIÓN DEL PRECIO DEL ORO*


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Me dedicas una gran atención, para no interesarte demasiado. Tus hechos desmienten tu palabras.
> 
> Desde los mensajes buscando aprobación, que parecías un perro en busca de una palmaditas, hasta tu actual obsesión, hablan bastante más de ti que todas tus afirmaciones sobre bochornos, truños, y demás lindezas con que tienes a bien regar el hilo.
> 
> ...



No Kika...ninguna atención. Ya perdonarás. 

Y sí, SIEMPRE he criticado no tu visión , sino tu FALAZ exposición , en el hilo de Don Fernandolink y en el de BTC too. La k te ibas por las ramas eras tú, niña...con cuidadín de no pisar el palito.

Y no hay perrita despechada, Kika...la película de tu clú de Fans TE LA INVENTASTE TÚ para engañar al forerío, desvelando tu manera de funcionar - gracias -. Crees k el personal no lo leyó ? K con 2 clicks no puede leerlo ?

Y, por cierto...crees k todo éso les interesa ???...o sólo te interesa a tí para seguir esparciendo humo ?


----------



## Muttley (21 Mar 2020)

Posteo este artículo de goldmoney traducido. Blog Rankia steelman1234. 
Para guardarlo en en la mesilla de noche.
Es muy técnico y creo que se merece por lo menos varias lecturas. 
Como resumen ejecutivo he resaltado en negrita las partes más interesantes, pero ya digo, es esencial para entender lo que está pasando.
Me encantaría ver las reflexiones sobre este artículo de @esseri y @kikepm, especialmente en cuanto a las consecuencias macro que podríamos esperar tanto a corto como a medio plazo, a ser posible sin alusiones personales. 

Articulo original
The journey to monetary gold and silver 

Escrito por Alasdair Macleod a través de GoldMoney.com,
*Los mercados apenas comienzan a aferrarse a las consecuencias económicas del coronavirus. *Los bancos centrales están reduciendo las tasas de interés y comenzando a invertir dinero en la mezcla y los gobiernos están aumentando el gasto deficitario.
Pocos analistas aún tienen que comprender las enormes consecuencias del coronavirus por los *pagos atrasados y la acumulación de deuda actual* , que es y va a *drenar rápidamente la liquidez de los mercados monetarios mayoristas* . Cada vez es más seguro que el sistema bancario de la eurozona requerirá el rescate de la insolvencia con consecuencias negativas para el sistema monetario global. *La preocupación por las consecuencias para el mercado de derivados nocionales OTC de $ 640 trillones, particularmente por $ 26 trillones de swaps fx, está ausente hasta ahora.*
Continuando con nuestro tema de que los destinos del dólar y los valores del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos están estrechamente vinculados, la sobrevaluación extraordinaria del mercado de bonos se traducirá en un colapso para ambos. *Este artículo muestra cómo el colapso del dólar y los valores de los activos financieros probablemente progresarán y concluye que estamos presenciando el final de la fantasía de la moneda fiduciaria neokeynesiana, que se hará y espolvoreará con sorprendente rapidez.*

*Preparando la escena…*
Esta semana nos metimos en la carne roja de la escena uno del acto final de la tragedia financiera que se presenta actualmente en los mercados mundiales. Es un drama que ha estado en el aire de la esperanza durante cien años, con un final que ahora parece ser inesperadamente repentino. *Nos enfrentamos a la destrucción de un sistema financiero cuyos pilares gemelos son las monedas fiduciarias y los activos financieros, construidos sobre las arenas de la expansión monetaria y el financiamiento de la deuda*. La evidencia de su comienzo se resume mejor en la Figura 1, de la moneda de reserva mundial. Aquí es donde todos debían buscar refugio de monedas menores, para tener liquidez para pagar los cupones de sus deudas en dólares.





Resulta que no es así, y el dólar aparece repentinamente para entrar en un nuevo mercado bajista. Mientras tanto, esta semana la curva de rendimiento del Tesoro de EE. UU. Se sumergió brevemente por debajo del 1%, un evento bifurcado por el colapso del dólar.

No hay duda de que el coronavirus está teniendo un grave impacto económico. Mucho se ha escrito sobre la interrupción de las cadenas de suministro, y claramente la gente se queda en casa y almacena las necesidades. Las ventas de automóviles y otros bienes duraderos se han desplomado. Ahora los políticos están cayendo enfermos. Los inversores han reaccionado descargando acciones y comprando bonos del gobierno, una huida a la seguridad de los administradores de inversiones keynesianos que buscan la comodidad de Nurse por temor a algo peor. En consecuencia, los precios de los bonos del gobierno se han separado aún más de la verdadera realidad de dónde reside el riesgo financiero.
*Sorprendentemente, casi ningún administrador de inversiones ha comprado oro físico para sus clientes: los ETF y derivados respaldados por oro son solo reclamos en papel sobre el oro, por lo que tener riesgo de contraparte y la falta de posesión verdadera no cuentan como seguridad real. El oro físico ha sido efectivamente prohibido en las carteras administradas, clasificándose como no regulado, disuadiendo a los administradores de inversiones de tener que justificar la compra de oro a sus oficiales de cumplimiento*. La clase de activos relacionados está tan degradada que las acciones de minería de oro y plata permanecen anticuadas, con el índice Amex gold bugs (HUI) en aproximadamente un tercio de su pico de 2011, mientras que el precio del oro está en un nuevo terreno alto contra casi todas las monedas fiduciarias.
*La degradación monetaria realmente se acelerará a partir de aquí ...*
Las distorsiones monetarias y de mercado podrían haber persistido durante más tiempo si no fuera por el hecho de que la interrupción del coronavirus se acompaña de una considerable dislocación de pagos. Las empresas aún tienen costos fijos cuando no tienen ventas, ya sea porque los clientes no están apareciendo o porque sus cadenas de suministro han dejado de entregar productos. *Cuando las compañías tengan efectivo en sus bancos, lo retirarán, lo que obligará a sus bancos a ingresar al mercado monetario, ya sea a través de LIBOR o repos para compensar el saldo, vender bonos del gobierno o excluir a los prestatarios. Cuando las empresas no tienen efectivo, probarán sus instalaciones de capital de trabajo, lo que probablemente obligará a sus bancos a cubrir el aumento de los préstamos en los mercados monetarios mayoristas. Donde los bancos experimentan reducciones en ambos lados de sus balances, contratos de crédito bancario pendientes,*
La situación se verá cada vez más reflejada por la necesidad de los bancos centrales de detener tanto la liquidez como las reservas bancarias a través de repos y nuevas rondas de flexibilización cuantitativa. En un artículo interesante, Zoltan Pozsar de Credit Suisse describe el proceso que lleva a lo que él llama agentes deficitarios en las cadenas de suministro (empresas que experimentan fallas en los pagos) convirtiendo también a sus bancos en agentes deficitarios.
Pozsar demuestra que *una Fed renuente tendrá que respaldar no solo la escalada de los déficit internos en dólares sino también los globales, y asume con el propósito de aclarar que los bancos centrales extranjeros manejarán las crisis de pago en sus propias monedas.* Al ser un técnico del mercado monetario, no aborda el tema de la degradación porque ese no es su informe. Pero claramente, él describe un proceso en el que el dólar tendrá que ser degradado para mantener los valores de los activos financieros, particularmente de los bonos del gobierno.
Vemos cómo se desarrolla el proceso por el cual tanto el dólar como los activos financieros están perdiendo valor, y el dólar lo pierde primero. Y si bien un dólar debilitado puede ocasionalmente prestar apoyo a los precios de los activos financieros, medidos en dinero sólido, sus valores combinados disminuirán.
La segunda escena en el acto final de nuestra tragedia financiera será *la liquidación total de las tenencias del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos por parte de bancos en Nueva York y también por gobiernos extranjeros para obtener dólares para satisfacer sus demandas de liquidez. La Fed tendrá que suministrar tanta liquidez como sea necesario para acomodar a los bancos estadounidenses y reducirá la tasa de fondos de la Fed para desalentarlos de vender bonos y letras del Tesoro. En cuanto a los extranjeros, no son la primera prioridad de la Reserva Federal.*
Supongamos que los problemas de liquidez no deberían agudizarse para los pocos bancos centrales extranjeros con líneas de intercambio de liquidez en USD existentes con la Fed. Según el acuerdo vigente de 2013, estos son solo el BCE, el Banco de Inglaterra, el Banco Nacional Suizo, el Banco de Canadá y el Banco de Japón. Si bien se pueden acordar acuerdos de intercambio temporales adicionales con otros, es probable que suceda en respuesta a tensiones de liquidez en lugar de anticiparse.
*China, Corea y Taiwán, así como otras naciones con cadenas de suministro centradas en el dólar en sus dominios, probablemente tendrán que deshacerse de sus posiciones de intercambio de divisas a largo dólar y vender billetes y bonos del Tesoro para liberar la liquidez necesaria. El resultado final es que, al financiar el déficit de EE. UU., La Fed no solo tendrá que absorber una nueva deuda significativa a través de la flexibilización cuantitativa, sino que tendrá que comprar la deuda existente vendida por los tenedores extranjeros para mantener los rendimientos del Tesoro de EE. UU. niveles actuales*
En esto, la opinión general se ha equivocado: los extranjeros ciertamente tienen obligaciones en dólares para satisfacer en una recesión económica, pero ya son dueños de los dólares. *La sed de los extranjeros por la liquidez en dólares no se satisfará con la compra de más dólares, sino con la liquidación de sus activos en dólares existentes. Y en la medida en que esto conduzca a una contracción del crédito bancario, la Fed no tendrá otra alternativa que sacrificar el dólar aumentando la cantidad de dinero base para absorberlo todo.*
Además, existe una cantidad desconocida *de swaps de divisas tomados por los fondos de cobertura estadounidenses para eliminar los diferenciales de tasas de interés entre euros y yenes, por un lado, y el dólar por el otro.* Es un comercio que se habrá acumulado en cantidad pero con un deterioro en la calidad desde abril de 2018, cuando se hizo evidente para los inversores y especuladores estadounidenses que el euro y el yen aparentemente estaban atrapados con tasas de interés negativas a perpetuidad, mientras que el estímulo de Trump probablemente conducir a mayores tasas de dólares. Ahora que la Reserva Federal está cerrando el diferencial de tasas al reducir su tasa de fondos, *estos arbitrajes deben ser desenrollados, lo que lleva a una liquidación sustancial de billetes en T, UST y dólares para pagar obligaciones en euros y yenes. *No es de extrañar que el gráfico del índice ponderado comercial del dólar sea tan bajista.
Con suerte, el problema del fondo de cobertura no replicará la crisis en septiembre de 1998, cuando el fondo de cobertura de gestión de capital a largo plazo falló. Pero incluso si ese riesgo está contenido, habrá una contracción significativa del crédito bancario pendiente en los mercados en dólares. Al venderse según la descripción de Irving Fisher de cómo la contratación del crédito bancario condujo a la depresión de la década de 1930, es probable que la Fed responda activando sus grifos de liquidez.
*La posición fiscal tampoco es buena. El déficit presupuestario de los Estados Unidos en el año actual, estimado por la CBO en más de un billón de dólares, comenzará a correr a una tasa anualizada de casi el doble. La Fed también podría encontrarse monetizando no solo la mayor parte de los nuevos flujos del Tesoro, sino también absorbiendo las ventas de bonos UST, letras T y deuda de agencias. *Si es así, terminará aumentando su balance en muchos billones, a menos que, es decir, la Fed ajuste sus prioridades para proteger al dólar. Pero el costo de hacerlo sería la destrucción inevitable de las finanzas del gobierno de los Estados Unidos cuando la Reserva Federal se niegue a monetizar su deuda. Eso simplemente no sucederá.
*El sacrificio del dólar, ya que la Fed inevitablemente no puede mantener los valores de los activos financieros, marcará realmente el final de la era de la moneda fiduciaria, ya que no puede existir otra moneda fiduciaria con la moneda de reserva del mundo completamente degradada y sus activos financieros en un estado de colapso*. Esta es una declaración simple con problemas complejos detrás, que incluye pero no se limita a lo siguiente:

Las valoraciones de los bonos del gobierno están tan divorciadas de la realidad económica que, una vez que ha pasado la conmoción inicial en los mercados de valores, estarán expuestas a un ajuste sísmico a la baja en los precios.
Los mercados de bonos corporativos enfrentarán un colapso aún mayor a medida que se amplíen las primas de riesgo, lo que provocará una serie de quiebras en el sector privado y pérdidas en las obligaciones de préstamos garantizados que tienen los bancos en una escala de amenaza sistémica.
Los fondos de cobertura que han sacado swaps fx ya han perdido la oportunidad de arbitraje de tasas de interés luego del reciente recorte de la tasa de fondos de la Fed. Además, con facturas en T que rinden solo un 0,37%, los nuevos recortes en la tasa de fondos son una certeza absoluta. Desenrollar estos swaps fx es un factor que ejercerá una importante presión a la baja sobre el dólar.
Una reducción en los derivados pendientes será la consecuencia de los bancos desesperados por liberar liquidez para sus propios balances. El costo del riesgo de cobertura aumentará significativamente y, en muchos casos, no estará disponible. Los fondos de cobertura y similares se verán obligados a restringir sus actividades, lo que aumenta la posibilidad de pérdidas generalizadas y posibles fallas en los mercados de activos financieros.
Una mirada a los precios de sus acciones confirma que los principales bancos europeos ya están en problemas y que durante mucho tiempo han estado en grave riesgo de quiebra, un hecho que ha sido ocultado por la provisión de liquidez del BCE. Por lo menos, una nueva escalada de préstamos morosos provocada por el coronavirus ahora amenaza con colapsar los bancos comerciales italianos, franceses, alemanes, españoles y de otras naciones de la eurozona a pesar de los esfuerzos del BCE. Es probable que un plan coordinado de rescate bancario global del G-20 que implique una expansión monetaria abierta por parte de los bancos centrales sea instigado en un acto generalizado de inflación monetaria.
Es probable que siga una liquidación general de los activos en dólares de propiedad extranjera y la venta de dólares.
Solo entonces el público en general comenzará a darse cuenta de la plena fe y el crédito en sus gobiernos y las monedas que dan por sentado no tienen valor.
*La confluencia de estas amenazas con los activos financieros y la moneda de reserva mundial hace casi seguro que esta vez los intentos de rescatar al mundo de otra crisis financiera fracasen.* Los pilares gemelos en el final del juego keynesiano, por el cual el futuro de los activos financieros se ha unido estrechamente al poder adquisitivo de las monedas, ambos serán destruidos por las fuerzas del mercado que actúan como Sampson separando los pilares hasta que el colapso del templo mató a todos los filisteos.


----------



## Muttley (21 Mar 2020)

*......Parte 2

Comparando fiat para sonar dinero*
La figura 2 muestra que, dado que el grupo de oro falló a fines de la década de 1960, las cuatro monedas principales (incluidos los componentes del euro antes de 1999) han perdido sustancialmente todo su poder adquisitivo, en comparación con el del oro. El más degradado es la libra esterlina, que retiene solo el 1.19% de su poder adquisitivo de 1969, seguido por el euro con 1.56%, el dólar con 2.22% y el yen con 7.4%.





El fracaso del grupo de oro y el posterior abandono del acuerdo de Bretton Woods de la posguerra fue el último fracaso monetario significativo. El primero en los tiempos modernos fue la devaluación del dólar en 1934 de $ 20.67 a $ 35 por onza de oro, treinta y cinco años antes. En esta línea de tiempo, la próxima falla parece estar atrasada.
La situación actual tiene el potencial de conducir a un evento monetario aún mayor, ya que el gasto gubernamental cae en espiral fuera de control sin los medios para financiarlo, excepto por la inflación monetaria. Ya ha sido anticipado por una renovación en el mercado bajista en las principales monedas medidas en términos de oro, que data de finales de 2015 y se ilustra en la Figura 3.





Estas representan pérdidas significativas antes de la degradación de la moneda, que ahora es cada vez más segura en los próximos meses. Es extraordinario que esta marcada devaluación de las monedas haya ocurrido con muy pocos comentaristas que lo noten.
Si nos referimos de nuevo a la burbuja de Mississippi de John Law, que es el mejor modelo para lo que ahora se está desarrollando, la pérdida de todo el poder adquisitivo de su moneda fiduciaria ocurrió en menos de un año. La vida de Law comenzó la fase final de su declive en noviembre o diciembre de 1719 y para el siguiente septiembre no había tasa de cambio contra la libra esterlina, lo que indica que no valía nada. A partir de noviembre de 1719, Law aceleró sus compras de acciones en su empresa de Mississippi antes de su fusión con su banco, el Banque Royale, pagado mediante la emisión de fondos en papel sin respaldo que comenzaron a socavar notablemente su poder adquisitivo.
Siguiendo con el fracaso de Law como una plantilla para nosotros hoy, *podemos esperar de manera similar que la Fed, en nombre del gobierno de los EE. UU., Emita dinero nuevo con el fin de mantener el valor de los activos financieros, principalmente de los bonos del Tesoro de los EE. UU., Pero también por la extensión de los precios de las acciones .
Después del pánico actual hacia la seguridad percibida, una segunda fase probablemente evolucionará, impulsada por el colapso de los precios de los bonos del gobierno. Actualmente, están sobrevalorados en una combinación de inflación de precios no reconocida, *que según estimaciones independientes probablemente esté más cerca del diez por ciento que dos, y una fuga hacia la seguridad percibida de otros activos financieros. Ese proceso llegará a su fin, y la condición de las finanzas del gobierno, que en última instancia depende de la riqueza y la salud de la economía productiva, será reevaluada a la luz de la caída de la actividad empresarial y una evaluación más realista de la inflación de precios. .
En resumen, los siguientes desarrollos son probables en los próximos meses en orden aproximado, y algunos se ejecutan simultáneamente:

El dinero base se incrementará sustancialmente para compensar una contracción en el crédito bancario y dar a los bancos liquidez adicional para compensar el convertirse en agentes deficitarios a medida que las cadenas de suministro se disloquen y las ventas minoristas de bienes y servicios no esenciales colapsen. Ya hemos visto reposos diarios de la Fed que aumentaron de aproximadamente $ 40 mil millones en las últimas semanas a entre $ 130 mil millones a $ 200 mil millones actualmente.
El “dinero en helicóptero” en varias formas, como el aplazamiento de los pagos de impuestos y las tasas comerciales para ayudar a proporcionar liquidez, transferirá a los gobiernos algunos de los déficits que se acumulan en las empresas. Se ofrecen vacaciones de pago de hipoteca en algunos países. El dinero en helicóptero ya se proporciona a los inversores a través de operaciones de soporte de acciones, como las compras de ETF del Banco de Japón, que probablemente se ampliará. En Hong Kong, cada ciudadano recibe HK $ 10,000.
Dentro de un mes o dos, seguramente habrá rescates bancarios en Europa, lo que requerirá compromisos monetarios adicionales por parte del BCE y los bancos centrales nacionales. Esto probablemente conducirá a una liquidación generalizada de los compromisos en euros para la especulación y el arbitraje. Los préstamos en miles de millones se han sacado en euros a medida que la contrapartida en fx cambia al dólar. A medida que estas posiciones se ajustan, el euro subirá y el dólar caerá, lo que transmitirá una crisis bancaria de la eurozona a la liquidación de los billetes UST y la deuda de cupones del gobierno de EE. UU. A corto plazo por parte de los fondos de cobertura estadounidenses. Un mayor riesgo de fracaso de la contraparte en los swaps fx podría extenderse a otros mercados de derivados, lo que requeriría rescates de entidades no bancarias, incluidos los principales fondos de cobertura.
Un dólar en declive aumentará las presiones de liquidación de cartera sobre los extranjeros, lo que conducirá a ofertas indiscriminadas de bonos del Tesoro, deuda de agencias y acciones de los Estados Unidos. La Fed tendrá que asumir no solo la financiación de un déficit presupuestario creciente, sino también absorber las ventas al exterior de valores denominados en dólares para mantener el control de los precios.
En esta etapa, será cada vez más obvio para los tenedores de depósitos bancarios nacionales que el poder adquisitivo del dólar está siendo destruido por los compromisos de respaldo de activos de la Fed. En efecto, la Reserva Federal será el único comprador significativo de activos financieros, pagado a través de la flexibilización cuantitativa en una escala mucho mayor que la que siguió a la crisis de Lehman.
En ausencia de otros compradores de bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. Y la pérdida del poder adquisitivo del dólar, los precios de los bonos se hundirán, lo que hará que sea prácticamente imposible para el Tesoro de EE. UU. Financiar un déficit creciente. Un año electoral crea dificultades adicionales que conducen a resultados políticos inciertos. Pero para cuando el presidente Trump se postule a la reelección, más de un millón de estadounidenses mayores y pobres podrían haber muerto por el coronavirus, los demócratas socialistas podrían estar en ascenso y el dólar podría perder su valor.
Dado que el dólar es la moneda de reserva mundial y casi todas las demás monedas fiduciarias han seguido su ejemplo desde el shock de Nixon en 1971, también parecen estar condenados al fracaso con el dólar.


*¿A donde ira el dinero?*


En los tres meses previos al colapso de su plan, los vendedores de acciones en su empresa de Mississippi exigieron a John Law que los reemplazara con nuevos compradores, y cuando no pudieron encontrarlos, los sustituyó comprando acciones con nuevas vidas emitidas para tal fin. El sistema de soporte de precios de hoy que manipula los precios de los bonos del gobierno es exactamente el mismo concepto que el implementado por John Law, excepto que es a escala global.
La experiencia de Law demostró que *en un colapso monetario y de activos, la riqueza aparente simplemente desaparece, destruida junto con el medio de intercambio.* Teóricamente, si no hay compradores a ningún precio, el colapso a cero es inmediato y nadie extrae ningún valor para ser redistribuido en otro lugar. La burbuja de Mississippi *también mostró que al menos se conserva el poder adquisitivo del dinero sólido, siempre oro o plata. Por esta razón, es más que probable que ocurra un aumento en el precio del oro monetario sin que sea necesario comprar mucho oro.*
Dominado por economistas matemáticos, el pensamiento actual en los mercados de activos financieros no suele admitir esto. Pero a medida que los bancos centrales muestren una dificultad creciente para mantener los valores combinados de moneda y bonos, el precio del oro y la plata en términos de moneda fiduciaria aumentará significativamente. Descrito más correctamente, las relaciones de monedas fiduciarias a oro caerán, como se ilustra en las Figuras 2 y 3 anteriores.
*El oro y la plata son dinero confiable, elegido por la gente como actores económicos. El viaje hacia su reincorporación requerirá la destrucción de la moneda falsa emitida por el estado, que es simplemente un monopolista distorsionador y, por lo tanto, un distorsionador y destructor de los valores económicos. Solo entonces el oro y la plata pueden resurgir como dinero circulante, o más prácticamente, como sustitutos de papel y electrónicos confiables y confiables para ellos. El oro y la plata son emblemas de la libertad económica, y aunque la transición solo será aceptada a regañadientes por el estado, se espera un mejor futuro monetario.*
En este sentido, debemos anticipar el dinero para reemplazar dólares, euros, yenes y libras. En Asia estarán en mejores condiciones que las naciones occidentales para volver a ganar dinero, y Rusia habrá reemplazado sustancialmente sus dólares de reserva con oro, lo que podría legislarse fácilmente en un estándar de cambio de oro para el rublo. China estará en condiciones de hacer lo mismo por el yuan. En teoría, llegar al punto en que la estabilidad monetaria regrese será más fácil para algunos gobiernos que para otros. Las naciones capitalistas, y China quizás en menor medida, han sumido la economía keynesiana profundamente en su psique colectiva, tan profunda que ha reemplazado por completo la comprensión de la economía de libre mercado.
*Los gobiernos con amplias obligaciones de bienestar social encontrarán un desafío enorme para mantener los presupuestos equilibrados necesarios para garantizar que un nuevo sistema monetario perdurará. Han estado socializando la riqueza durante demasiado tiempo para comprender el simple hecho de que si desea que su nación sea próspera, debe permitir que la gente la cree y conserve. También debe responsabilizarlos de sus propios asuntos y dejarles claro que ningún individuo, cabildero o interés tiene derecho a la intervención del gobierno. La función del gobierno debe limitarse a la elaboración y administración de leyes penales y contractuales y la protección del reino, con disposiciones de bienestar estrictamente limitadas.*
Un gobierno que trabaja en un entorno de dinero sólido absorbe y administra solo una pequeña parte de su economía nacional. La pérdida de poder político siempre se resiste ampliamente, pero se ha demostrado que la redistribución de recursos nacionales de un estado que destruye la riqueza a la producción de libre mercado produce beneficios notables en sorprendentemente poco tiempo. Si, es decir, la clase política es sabiamente dirigida por estadistas que no están esclavizados por las falacias económicas comunes de John Maynard Keynes y John Law


----------



## kikepm (21 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> No Kika...ninguna atención. Ya perdonarás.
> 
> Y sí, SIEMPRE he criticado no tu visión , sino tu FALAZ exposición , en el hilo de Don Fernandolink y en el de BTC too. La k te ibas por las ramas eras tú, niña...con cuidadín de no pisar el palito.
> 
> ...



Toda la atención, querido esseri, con cada respuesta me das la razón. 

Y si, eres perrita despechada, de amiguito del alma has pasado a lo contrario, algo que los débiles mentales tendeis a hacer, os enganchais a lo primero que pasa por delante y que admirais, le poneis ofrendas, buscais la aprobación, como ha sido tu caso en el hilo del oro siempre hasta tiempos muy recientes. Los MPs solo fueron extensión de aquello.

Y no me refiero a que debatiéramos sobre BTC en ese o aquel hilo (solo ahora la denominas falaz exposición), durante todos estos meses hemos discutido sobre BTC sin la más mínima incorrección mútua. SOLO AHORA me insultas por hacer lo que SIEMPRE HE HECHO que es defender BTC, es de dominio público que desde mucho ANTES DE QUE TU ENTRARAS al hilo de Fernando.

Eres tu quien ha cambiado sus formas y su mensaje hacia mi, y quien sostiene una pugna. Como ya he dicho antes, has saltado a mi primer mensaje en este hilo introduciendo de nuevo un off topic, y volviendo a enredar tu al personal.

Lo cual deja bien claro que eres más falso que los duros de cuatro pesetas, y todo cuadra una vez van encajándose las piezas.


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Toda la atención, querido esseri, con cada respuesta me das la razón.
> 
> Y si, eres perrita despechada, de *amiguito del alma* has pasado a lo contrario, algo que los *débiles mentales tendeis a hacer*, os enganchais a* lo primero que pasa por delante y que admirais*, *le poneis ofrendas*, buscais la aprobación, como *ha sido tu caso en el hilo del oro siempre hasta tiempos muy recientes*. Los MPs solo fueron extensión de aquello.
> 
> ...



JOJOJO !!!... Y tú me llamas a mí PIRÁOOOO ???             

A ver...si es k desde el principio ya me olía k todo esa invención del amiguito del alma, servil, etc etc etc ...era PORKE TE CREES, NO SÉ... ALGUIEN ESPECIAL ...DIGNO DE LOAS , DE SER SU AMIGUITO O ARRIMARSE A ÉL !!! Claaarooo...ES K TE LO CREES !!! Menúa pedrada, macho... No sé ké kojonex se cree alguno k es postear en internéc, os creéis referencia de algo , algo asínnn ??? ...en fin...cualquier día te mandan un comando de la gestapo para anular tus sermones subversivos o tus iluminaciones al pueblo , como al otro...cómo anda el patio, la oxtia ...

Te inventase k te perseguía mandándote posts serviles , un post de pura Maruja mentirosa lleno de matices prefabricados e inexistentes, demasiado obviamente inexistentes para cualquiera k leyera , EXACTAMENTE COMO SUENA ...y te salió rana ranita, porke al momento subí UNO , el único...donde no existía nada servil, ni amijito, ni poyas, pura invención manipuladora : CERO...NA-DA de todo lo k inventaste. Ké creías k iba a hacer, gilipollas ? Zamparme tu mala baba y tu cizaña al tendido a costa mía ??? Se sube...se comprueba k inventas cosas para perjudicar a gente manipulando al resto ( k además, es tu puro modus operandi bitcoñero y viene de perlas ) y ya está. Tú eres quien se permite funcionar como una quinceañera lianta enrabietada , pues te jodes y apechugas, mari. Porke te largues toda esta puta biblia en verso k no viene a cuento, lo absolutamente obvio no va a cambiar. No vas a enredar a nahide...y a mí, menos, idiota. De cualquier modo...pues weno, el k tenga interés en saber de ké palo vas...k vaya a las últimas páginas del difunto hilo...y listo. Pero, sinceramente : Me da k , como es normal, importará una rrrreputa mierda.

Aunke oche...iwal el único k no he pilláo k, efectivamente, eres el puto diox reencarnáo, soy yo...y la lectura da para Pulitzer. 


Y en fin...a lo k importa...al final, m´ajuntas o ké ???   Oh, Capitán, mi capitán !!!


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Misseri, tu comportamiento es realmente de vergüenza ajena, déjalo ya, se te ha visto el plumero y aquí a pocos vas a engañar.
> 
> La forma de expresarte llena de odio que utilizas contra tus objetivos son dignos de la peor de las rameras, tu mismo te estás enterrando.
> 
> Mucha casualidad que hagas tantos amigos en lo hilos donde participas, morirás de éxito.




Odio ???  JUASSSSSSSS !!!  Si sois lo mejor del confinamiento !!

Se te acabó correr a gorrazos al personal con el fernandito, eh MariPigmea ??? Ya no hay risitas a coro a costa de encular foreros en manadita cobarde ??? Nene caca???

Acéptalo deportivamente anda, o pide el libro de reclamaciones donde proceda, k no fui yo quien te parió con ese palmo y medio, puto aborto. 

Por cierto, y a cuenta de tus recurrentes rameras, leo algún post tuyo k por ahí me encuentro - tú sí k eres un avinagráo y un babas gratuíto con el primero k pasa y sin venir a cuento , saborío - ...y no me extraña una mierda k seas un putero redomáo y odies a las tías, engendro. En fin...en la próxima reencarnaÇao, Brad Pitt. Ahora...intenta llevar mejor lo de E.T.  C´est la vie, maifrén.


----------



## kikepm (21 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> JOJOJO !!!... Y tú me llamas a mí PIRÁOOOO ???
> 
> A ver...si es k desde el principio ya me olía k todo esa invención del amiguito del alma, servil, etc etc etc ...era PORKE TE CREES, NO SÉ... ALGUIEN ESPECIAL ...DIGNO DE LOAS , DE SER SU AMIGUITO O ARRIMARSE A ÉL !!! Claaarooo...ES K TE LO CREES !!! Menúa pedrada, macho... No sé ké kojonex se cree alguno k es postear en internéc, os creéis referencia de algo , algo asínnn ??? ...en fin...cualquier día te mandan un comando de la gestapo para anular tus sermones subversivos o tus iluminaciones al pueblo , como al otro...cómo anda el patio, la oxtia ...
> 
> ...



Servil es una palabra que lo describe bien. No te debería molestar tanto si no es algo que te joda especialmente. Y te jode porque va al corazón de tu idiosincrasia, al meollo de lo que eres, un tipo normal que necesita expresarse de una forma especial para llamar la atención del personal y sentirse algo.

Pero es exactamente lo que sucedió. Puedes seguir enredando todo lo que quieras, pero tu actitud fue exactamente esa. Cuando llegaste al hilo de Fernando mostraste tu, vamos a decir, interés por mi forma de expresarme, más de una vez diste buen rollo con lo que decía y como lo hacía. Luego los MPs, que demuestran tu interés hacia mis intereses. 

Las críticas a mi defensa de BTC, por otra parte siempre razonada y autocrítica, nunca antes fue motivo de tal despliegue de mal rollo, insultos, locura por tu parte.

Lo que no entiendes es que a mi ese aspecto me da igual, me la sopla completamente tu forma de ser, nunca me ha molestado tu forma de escribir, aunque hacerlo como lo haces solo vuelve más críptico lo que expresas, pero no le da más fundamento por ello. Lo cuento principalmente porque demuestra que tu actitud y tus formas cambiaron a raíz del post jocoso y tocapelotas que te dirigí en el hilo de BTC, en respuesta a tu supuesta oferta. Y eso es lo que marcó el punto de inflexión.

Eres un libro abierto, lo creas o no.


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Servil es una palabra que lo describe bien...



Ainssss marichismosaaaa...saca los posts serviles de la persecuÇao. Fíjate tó lo k ahorras a tus estimados - y respetado$$$  - conforeros. Es la gran diferencia entre alguien de tu integridá y calado personalxxx..y un pelanas como yo...

A k es simple ?


----------



## kikepm (22 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ainssss marichismosaaaa...saca los posts serviles. Fíjate tó lo k ahorras a tus estimados conforeros.
> 
> A k es simple ?



Servil, esseri. Servil. De ser servil a tenerme por tu archienemigo.

M E A B U R R E S

Ahora tómate la medicación, y a la camita, que mañana será otro día.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Servil, esseri. Servil. De ser servil a tenerme por tu archienemigo.
> 
> M E A B U R R E S
> 
> Ahora tómate la medicación, y a la camita, que mañana será otro día.



Aaaaaahhhhh...k no hay posts, ni persecuciones ni servilismos, vamos... y sí un mentiroso, timador y aspirante a manipulador ...y de los malos...pilláo en bragas.

Es éso ?


----------



## kikepm (22 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Aaaaaahhhhh...k no hay posts, ni persecuciones ni servilismos, vamos... y sí un mentiroso, timador y aspirante a manipulador ...y de los malos...pilláo en bragas.
> 
> Es éso ?



En estos momentos solo me produces vergüenza ajena.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> deja de ensuciar todos los hilos energúmeno.



Ha la horden.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> En estos momentos solo me produces vergüenza ajena.



Te creo... admirada Kika. Te lo juro por Arturo, korasón.

Por cierto...esos posts infames con k te hacen la vida imposible tus fans serviles ?


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Mar 2020)

Ha durado poco el hilo


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Mar 2020)

GORILAZ dijo:


> Ha durado poco el hilo



Ya te digo. No ha pasado del fin de semana. 

Parece que son CM pagados por JP Morgan para distraernos con el ruido de las inquinas verdulescas y alejarnos así de nuestro objetivo que no es otro que el de apilar metal dorado o plateado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Mar 2020)

Para que os peleais, en lugar de estar matandose bien hariais en pedir todos la uncion de enfermos.

Yo por suerte no paso de los 35 y creo que voy a sobrevivir pero con las putas llamaditas que me han hecho hoy algunos amigos empiezo a dudar.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya te digo. No ha pasado del fin de semana.
> 
> Parece que son CM pagados por JP Morgan para distraernos con el ruido de las inquinas verdulescas y alejarnos así de nuestro objetivo que no es otro que el de apilar metal dorado o plateado.



Me parece k el objetivo ése ya pasó.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Mar 2020)

GORILAZ dijo:


> Ha durado poco el hilo


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya te digo. No ha pasado del fin de semana.
> 
> Parece que son CM pagados por JP Morgan para distraernos con el ruido de las inquinas verdulescas y alejarnos así de nuestro objetivo que no es otro que el de apilar metal dorado o plateado.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Mar 2020)

Los lingotitos de PAMP Suisse (2.5 g y similares) parece que estan out of stock en Suiza (vamos, que no venden). Sin embargo por estos lares en la pagina web de una famosa joyeria estan a la venta y con entrega el miercoles... el de 2.5 g esta 5 euros mas caro que comprandolo de la web suiza... voy a probar esta tarde acercandome a la tienda... si tienen en stock y a ese precio, va a ser buena noticia...


----------



## FranMen (22 Mar 2020)

"Y es que la existencia de toda clase de derivados, préstamos apalancados de “oro” papel dentro de un sistema de reserva fraccionaria y cuentas de “oro” no asignadas (_unallocated accounts,_ en las que no se es dueño de lingotes específicos), propicia un precio deprimido con respecto al que existiría en un mercado libre y sin metal imaginario. La causa evidente es esta “sobreoferta” aparente "

Esto incluye bullionvault?
_________________________________________________
"Hay que observar es la relación entre deuda adicional y PIB adicional, o la cantidad del PIB que se ha generado con la creación de 1 dólar de nueva deuda. Es este ratio el que determina la calidad de la deuda. Cuanto mayor sea este ratio (PIB adicional / Deuda adicional) más éxito están cosechando los empresarios en aumentar la productividad, que realmente es la única justificación válida para el endeudamiento. "

Ya lo he dicho en el anterior hilo, a nuestros políticos se les llena la boca con el crecimiento del PIB, pero de que sirve que el PIB suba un 2% si la deuda crece un 3%. Pido un préstamo de 3000 euros para una inversión que me da 2000 y encima estoy contento.
Muchas empresas están así renovando préstamos cada vez de mayor montante. No cierran esperando que escampe pero la situación es peor cada vez. Trabajan a perdidas porque parar supondría perdidas aún mayores.
Casi todos con el agua al cuello, personas, empresas, ahora que todo se para con el coronavirus, muchos que estaban al límite caerán.
El gobierno dice que hará lo que sea necesario. Lo creería si hubiese dinero en la caja, pero ya no quedan ni los ratones. Con una deuda superior al PIB (la deuda va a aumentar mínimo un 20% y el PIB va a caer mínimo un 3%) no se que milagros esperan hacer.


----------



## Muttley (22 Mar 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Los lingotitos de PAMP Suisse (2.5 g y similares) parece que estan out of stock en Suiza (vamos, que no venden). Sin embargo por estos lares en la pagina web de una famosa joyeria estan a la venta y con entrega el miercoles... el de 2.5 g esta 5 euros mas caro que comprandolo de la web suiza... voy a probar esta tarde acercandome a la tienda... si tienen en stock y a ese precio, va a ser buena noticia...



No te acerques a la tienda (que debería estar cerrada por cierto).
La entrega es a mínimo 15 días.
Y con el estado de alarma en todo el país que se acaba de renovar hace 15 minutos cuenta con mínimo un mes hasta que estén disponibles para entrega.
Ahora mismo comprar metales preciosos y disponerlos en un tiempo prudencial 2 o 3 días es imposible a no ser que sea una transacción entre particulares.



FranMen dijo:


> "Y es que la existencia de toda clase de derivados, préstamos apalancados de “oro” papel dentro de un sistema de reserva fraccionaria y cuentas de “oro” no asignadas (_unallocated accounts,_ en las que no se es dueño de lingotes específicos), propicia un precio deprimido con respecto al que existiría en un mercado libre y sin metal imaginario. La causa evidente es esta “sobreoferta” aparente "
> 
> Esto incluye bullionvault?



No. Unallocated accounts significa que el banco “te debe“ una parte sin determinar de su oro. De esta forma el oro sigue perteneciendo al banco y el regulador lo considera como reserva tier 1.
En bullionvault se supone que el cliente es el propietario o al menos eso dicen ellos.
Unallocated Gold | Guide & Information from BullionVault


----------



## FranMen (22 Mar 2020)

Gracias Muttley.
Estoy acordándome del corralito en Argentina, allí se compraban autos ante la caída de su moneda.
Ahora nos han hecho jaque mate, ni nos dejan salir a cambiar nuestros papelitos por bienes. Lo único que se me ocurre que nos dejan comprar con algo de valor son perfumes, tabaco, alcohol.


----------



## angel220 (22 Mar 2020)

tomo sitio


----------



## mr nobody (22 Mar 2020)

Como veis el viajar de un pais a otro con oro encima? Te lo equisan?


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No te acerques a la tienda (que debería estar cerrada por cierto).
> La entrega es a mínimo 15 días.
> Y con el estado de alarma en todo el país que se acaba de renovar hace 15 minutos cuenta con mínimo un mes hasta que estén disponibles para entrega.
> Ahora mismo comprar metales preciosos y disponerlos en un tiempo prudencial 2 o 3 días es imposible a no ser que sea una transacción entre particulares.
> ...



Gracias. No vivo en Spain, aqui todavia las tiendas abiertas (estoy por Middle East). A mi tb me ha sorprendido.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Como veis el viajar de un pais a otro con oro encima? Te lo equisan?



Se supone que hasta 10.000 euros no hay ni que declararlo. Por encima de esa cantidad, se declara en aduana, se paga el importe correspondiente y para adentro.

Aunque con la volatilidad actual en los precios convendría ir holgado con el montante. Puedes salir de Londres con 9990€ en oro, y llegar a Madrid Barajas 2,5 horas después con 11000€...


----------



## Muttley (22 Mar 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Gracias. No vivo en Spain, aqui todavia las tiendas abiertas (estoy por Middle East). A mi tb me ha sorprendido.



Si estás en Dubai acércate al zoco.
Yo ahí he comprado lingotes de plata. No están a la vista y hay que pedirlos. Oro hay también a paladas en forma de joyas. Monedas no vi tantas. Pocas expuestas. edito: puedes pagar con tarjeta pero te piden un porcentaje extra, sobre el 2%.
En Doha no vi. Había joyerias por supuesto, pero no pregunté si tenían lingotes y monedas.
No había expuestas.
Visité Kuwait hace muchos años y no estaba en estas cosas...pero en el mercado debería haber.
Riad no conozco.

En el aeropuerto de Doha hay una joyería bastante grande en una isleta central. El precio de oro muy alto y la variedad no era demasiada, algún lingote pequeño, un par de krugerrands, lunares del Año. Maple. Varios formatos. Plata no había.
En Dubai también hay.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Como veis el viajar de un pais a otro con oro encima? Te lo equisan?



Tu seguridá depende de la cantidá y por tanto, la dificultá para ocultarlo.

Fuera de UE y sobre todo en países "permisivos", dentro del límite, no sólo no lo declares, ocúltalo. La ratonera legal la ves cuando un espabiláo con placa o ventanilla te la lía...y ahí ya la has cagáo, maifrén. EN muchos países te enredarán hasta para k dejes tu calderilla en divisas. Todo ilegal, pero hay mucho arte en las fronteras para presionar a gente nerviosa y con prisas. Si quieres "free biznez" , lo primero es admitir k juegue también en tu contra, ej lo k hay.

Si tienes muslims DE CONFIANZA, tienes directamente Hawala con todo el Magreb ...y te diría k "indirectamente" hasta con todo el mundo practicamente...y en Hezpaña, hasta con seria competencia de servico y tarifas, ellos lo usan a diario y es infinitamente más barato k un Western Union y mierdas parecidas. Por supuesto y si eres un responsable contribuyente cañí, iwalmente SIEMPRE por menos de 10.000 pavos libres de declarar - me da k éso acabará MUY pronto - , pues más, es ilegal , terreno en el k sólo tú eres responsable de entrar. Si tanteas ese sistema sin tutela de absoluto confianza , lo suyo - si por ejemplo haces viajes periódicos - es empezar con cantidades modestas , p ej , lo k te patees en un finde en un riad de El Cairo mándalo por allí, e ir conociendo y negociando al contacto/s. En muchos países y más en estas lides, el precio es algo tan voluble como cualquier otra cosa. El precio occidentalito "cerrado" son los padres.

En zonas metaleras por excelencia , al menos islámicas ( de minería, joyerías, etc ) , hay Hawala de metales sin ningún problema. Metal en origen por metal en destino, ni fiat ni poyas...de hecho, muchos profesionales te lo ofrecen a poco k les vaya sonando tu cara. Ojo...más de 10.000 pavos de valor, ilegal, no lo olvides. De hecho, yo te comento la posibilidá porke precisamente confío en tu responsabilidá como compatriota.


----------



## Play_91 (22 Mar 2020)

Lo peor es comprar oro y plata física ya que no podemos salir ni a la calle.
¿Cómo comprar en físico?

Y la plata es tan barata que como te de por comprar, no se, 10.000 eurillos se te va a los 20kg de peso jajajaja


----------



## J.Smith (22 Mar 2020)

Buen post Esseri , buena información, todos asi . Gracias.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

J.Smith dijo:


> Buen post Esseri , buena información, todos asi . Gracias.



Cómo "grasias" ?

Son dies dirjams, hamijo... 

Africa, país provre, hamijo...


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Si estás en Dubai acércate al zoco.
> Yo ahí he comprado lingotes de plata. No están a la vista y hay que pedirlos. Oro hay también a paladas en forma de joyas. Monedas no vi tantas. Pocas expuestas. edito: puedes pagar con tarjeta pero te piden un porcentaje extra, sobre el 2%.
> En Doha no vi. Había joyerias por supuesto, pero no pregunté si tenían lingotes y monedas.
> No había expuestas.
> ...



En el Gold Souq el problema esta en que pueden llegar a timarte, pero lo conozco bien, si. Monedas hay menos, pero lingotitos los hay, tanto the PUMP como los ROSE originales del pais. Ahora en el pais hay VAT, y no distinguen bullion de no bullion. Hace una anyo lo intente con la plata, pero queria monedas, y el sobre-spot era tremendo; sin embargo si vas a lingotes de plata te lo dejaban a un 5% sobre-spot, pero tenias que ir a 1 kg. 

Se puede comprar en el aeropuerto de Dubai, pero pagas un spot +5% minimo en las monedas de oro. Plata no he visto. En verano tenian bastantes soberanos disponibles.

La verdad es que si salimos de esta, el proximo verano no le hare muchos ascos al sobre-spot.

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Gracias Muttley.
> Estoy acordándome del corralito en Argentina, allí se compraban autos ante la caída de su moneda.
> Ahora nos han hecho jaque mate, ni nos dejan salir a cambiar nuestros papelitos por bienes. Lo único que se me ocurre que nos dejan comprar con algo de valor son perfumes, tabaco, alcohol.



Alli se compraba (me toco de lleno, mala suerte la mia) hasta facturas, ante notario, todo legal, con un descuento del 20% en los momentos duros, todo para que las empresas tuvieran cash. Los que no pasaron sus dolares a Colonia, usaron el sistema paralelo para sacar rendimientos de como te digo 20% mensuales en el pico. Desce Enero 2002 a Mayo 2002 esos intereses pasaron del 20% al 2-3% hasta la normalizacion de la cosa. Dias duros pero de mucho aprendizaje. Imaginate que donde yo vivia, en la Patagonia, menos del 10% de los comercios admitian tarjetas antes del corralito, asi que los dias posteriores era imposible comerciar... los pequenyos comercios cayeron, en especial los de cosas no esenciales... Que tiempos!


----------



## Muttley (22 Mar 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Alli se compraba (me toco de lleno, mala suerte la mia) hasta facturas, ante notario, todo legal, con un descuento del 20% en los momentos duros, todo para que las empresas tuvieran cash. Los que no pasaron sus dolares a Colonia, usaron el sistema paralelo para sacar rendimientos de como te digo 20% mensuales en el pico. Desce Enero 2002 a Mayo 2002 esos intereses pasaron del 20% al 2-3% hasta la normalizacion de la cosa. Dias duros pero de mucho aprendizaje. Imaginate que donde yo vivia, en la Patagonia, menos del 10% de los comercios admitian tarjetas antes del corralito, asi que los dias posteriores era imposible comerciar... los pequenyos comercios cayeron, en especial los de cosas no esenciales... Que tiempos!



Lo que dices me resulta familiar. 
Yo estuve en Zimbabwe durante la crisis del billete del trillón de dólares. 
Acojonante. En teoría las divisas estaban prohibidas pero todo funcionaba a nivel hotel internacional con rands o dólares.
Te vendían fajos de billetes por lo que les dieras. Como una postal. Un souvenir más. 
Totalmente desaconsejado usar tarjetas o bancos, porque se devaluaba a ritmos del 20% diario y el banco estaba obligado a dar cambio oficial.
También es la única vez que he visto que la gente pedía....pero no dinero. Allí no servía de nada. No había nada que comprar. Comida tampoco pedían porque es un país rico en agricultura y una tierra muy fértil. 
Lo que pedían era ROPA. Las camiseta. Las chanclas. Cualquier tipo de zapato era extremadamente apreciado. 
“Por favor, si cuando terminara de usar la camiseta me la podría dar, le estaría muy agradecido“.
Increible.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> En el Gold Souq el problema esta en que pueden llegar a timarte, pero lo conozco bien, si. Monedas hay menos, pero lingotitos los hay, tanto the PUMP como los ROSE originales del pais. Ahora en el pais hay VAT, y no distinguen bullion de no bullion. Hace una anyo lo intente con la plata, pero queria monedas, y el sobre-spot era tremendo; sin embargo si vas a lingotes de plata te lo dejaban a un 5% sobre-spot, pero tenias que ir a 1 kg.
> 
> Se puede comprar en el aeropuerto de Dubai, pero pagas un spot +5% minimo en las monedas de oro. Plata no he visto. En verano tenian bastantes soberanos disponibles.
> 
> ...



Son formatos. En Occidente semox "himbersores" y queremos las cuentas cerradas al dedillo y las joyas se ven como un artículo de lujo y sobrespot...de ahí el bullion. En muchos países, sin embargo, no es en absoluto extraño sacar joyas a spot - incluso a menos , ahí ya, arte - si la cotización del momento beneficia la compra en su día del joyero, cosa implanteable en Uropa - hay mogollón de microempresarios k necesitan salida en su tienditas de 2x3 metros -. De cualquier modo, por aquí menospreciamos ese formato hablando de Arabia o la India ...pero sólo responde a la propaganda antiOro de la mass media occidental, k hace ver la joyería como una reiliquia de dinosaurios, cuando en mogollón de sitios es aún una señal descomunal de status, la mayor incluso.

Hay un colaborador de Max Keiser , un chaval joven, k ha fusilado ese formato de ahorro metalero limando sobreprecio por el diseño y hasta recomprando y funciona como un tiro ( Keiser de hecho, es socio del invento ) . Keiser , para variar - posiblemente el mayor vendeburras del mundo "alternativo" al fiat - lo presenta como un pelotazo de talento empresarial y no es más k una simple copia.


----------



## mr nobody (22 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Tu seguridá depende de la cantidá y por tanto, la dificultá para ocultarlo.
> 
> Fuera de UE y sobre todo en países "permisivos", dentro del límite, no sólo no lo declares, ocúltalo. La ratonera legal la ves cuando un espabiláo con placa o ventanilla te la lía...y ahí ya la has cagáo, maifrén. EN muchos países te enredarán hasta para k dejes tu calderilla en divisas. Todo ilegal, pero hay mucho arte en las fronteras para presionar a gente nerviosa y con prisas. Si quieres "free biznez" , lo primero es admitir k juegue también en tu contra, ej lo k hay.
> 
> ...



De momento esta en mi mano, cosa que si lo tubiera en un banco ya podria ir dandolo por perdido.

En mi opinion la situacion actual de #nosalgasdetuputacasa se va a alargar anhos, por lo que los tenedores de horo podemos empezar a tener problemas de este indole. Muy goloso lo veo yo para las autoridades como para que no te requisen a golpe de porrazo si te ven el amarillo encima.

Estas cosas con la calma pero hay que ir pensando en como salvar las posiciones de uno, mas aun cuando se mueve.


----------



## Xenomorfo (22 Mar 2020)

mr nobody dijo:


> Como veis el viajar de un pais a otro con oro encima? Te lo equisan?



Depende, si viajas en VIP, turista o refugiado.

Alemania imita a Dinamarca al requisar dinero y objetos de valor a los refugiados


----------



## mr nobody (22 Mar 2020)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Depende, si viajas en VIP, turista o refugiado.
> 
> Alemania imita a Dinamarca al requisar dinero y objetos de valor a los refugiados



telita con los nazis. Ya como esta patio....


----------



## Silver94 (22 Mar 2020)

En coininvest un maple leaf de plata, 34,40 euros!!! Una sola onza!!


----------



## conde84 (23 Mar 2020)

La plata física cada día que pasa está más cara, es un hecho, en más de una tienda europea por internet no hay nada por debajo de 17 euros ya.
El hecho de que la gente sepa ya que el suelo en físico está sobre los 15 euros es un hecho que va a cambiar todo, el engaño en el precio de la plata física parece que está llegando a su fin.


----------



## Digamelon (23 Mar 2020)

¿Esseri es una tía?

Parece que está enamorao de @kikepm


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Balla,balla...ké urgencias ! ...hasta estrenos ex profeso en el topic "metalero"  ( No así en bitcoñeros,... - y absolutamente "On topic" y marujiles, por supuestón - ) Casualidá casualidosa.

Va, ok, reseteo toca : Regalo plata por bitcoins rebolusionaris y tal...


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> En coininvest un maple leaf de plata, 34,40 euros!!! Una sola onza!!



Es la primera "barbaridá" instalando , de facto, el kilo FÍSICO en 4 cifras...pero sólo una anécdota hoy a cuenta de la separación de precio.

Al loro , éso sí, con el funcionamiento COTIDIANO del estado de emergencia global y la evolución del no-mercado. De todo. ( por cierto, también al vendeburrismo de la escasez metalera, k ése es otro chicle a estirar... O no. Vamos viendo. ).


----------



## tristezadeclon (23 Mar 2020)

nuevo srsrocco report de steve st angelo, siempre aporta cosas interesantes este hombre

dice q la caida del precio plata papel se debe a la previsión de caida de la demanda para uso industrial, y q el desacoplamiento de precio entre la plata papel y la plata física se debe al desabastecimiento a causa de la cuarentena

pero lo importante según el son dos cosas:

primero q la demanda particular de plata física como inversión está por las nubes y prevé q esto siga así e incluso aumente y ello compensaría la caida de la demanda industrial de la plata q en el segundo semestre se irá recuperando con los paneles solares etc..., lo de la plata volviendo a ser un metal de inversión mas q industrial es una idea q ya expuso en sus últimos videos

segundo q a causa de la cuarentena están cerrando muchas minas y q duda q algunas de ellas vuelvan a abrir una vez pase la crisis, por los gastos e inseguridades q ello conlleva, en concreto dice q las minas del perú están cerradas por la cuarentena y hay q tener en cuenta q perú es el segundo productor mundial de plata, y no descarta q incluso méxico cierre tb sus minas a causa de la cuarentena y recordemos q méxico es el mayor productor del mundo de plata

según st angelo hay un antes y un despues de lo q está pasando y cree q el mundo nunca volverá a ser igual, q no volverá a haber esas tasas de crecimiento etc... y q los fondos de inversiones (no solo demanda de particulares por tanto) entrarán en la plata al dejar de verlo como un metal industrial y pasar a verlo como inversión

edito: se me olvidaba comentar lo q dice del petroleo, saca un video de un CEO de una de las empresas grandes de fracking echándole la culpa de la caida del precio a los saudies (argumento q st angelo corrobora poniendo estadísticas q demuestran q el gran perjudicado por el fracking usano ha sido arabia saudí) y diciendo q EEUU debería dejar de protegerlos militarmente (fin del petrodolar) y q según st angelo el precio del barril puede caer a 8 o 9$ (aquí creo q desbarra), por supuesto tb comenta q la industria del fracking usano está sentenciada con el barril a los precios actuales, pero eso es obvio ya desde hace unas semanas


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ...y q los fondos de inversiones (no solo demanda de particulares por tanto) entrarán en la plata al dejar de verlo como un metal industrial y pasar a verlo como inversión



Mmmm...los banksters "no lo permitirán". ( por ahí,en un mundo paralizado, seguimos debidamente entubados...y seguiremos ).

Caña y pintxotorti a k son la vía crypto antes de verano. Y por ahí , el fiat perpetuándose en la próxima pantalla.

La clave, imo, k alguna/s crypto nacional importante - k están a puntito de lanzarse - se respalde en metal.

Palomitax...



pd : De la noticia a seguir ( grifo centralizado para la superviviencia personal global , defendido por otro sicario FMI debidamente colocado en la UE ) ... a pagarlo en crypto ( probablemente Castuzas ) = un paso a la tan ansiada Adopción/Imposición masiva ( por cierto, un cara o cruz delicadísimo para el sector crypto descentralizado actual ). Para el metal...lo de siempre : Queda k este tipo de actores lo adopten como respaldo.

Guindos defiende una ''renta mínima de emergencia'' para evitar una crisis social por el coronavirus


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Bankitos serpenteando. No nos quedan FUDs y FOMOs k mamar...

Palomitax.

Deutsche Bank: Helicopter Money Will Be "Disastrous" And Will Lead To Hyperinflation, "Buy Gold"


----------



## Muttley (23 Mar 2020)

La Fed al rescate.
La Fed lanza su bazuca: retira sus límites a las compras de deuda y anuncia medidas para estimular el crédito

“continuará comprando valores del Tesoro y titulizaciones hipotecarias en las cantidades necesarias", sin limitarse tampoco en el tiempo. La autoridad monetaria ha subrayado que está "comprometida" con usar todos las herramientas a su disposición para apoyar a los hogares, negocios y la economía estadounidense en general.”

“ha anunciado un amplio plan de estímulo financiero para que el crédito al sector productivo no deje de fluir. El programa incluye ampliar el abanico de activos cubierto por las compras de la Fed, para ahora incluir hipotecas contraídas por empresas. 

Además, el Tesoro proporcionará avales por 30.000 millones de dólares para nuevos programas de financiación que generarán 300.000 millones de euros en nuevos créditos a empresas, autónomos y consumidores. Asimismo, se crean nuevos mecanismos para estimular la emisión y la compraventa de bonos de empesas, intentando de este modo limitar el impacto de la eventual caída del crédito bancario”

Subida de la plata superando 12,8$ y del oro sobre 1520$ cuando se ha hecho público. 
Bolsas matizan sus caídas y seguramente USA comience en verde.

Eso hoy. Veremos que hacen mañana para mantener el chiringuito.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Subida de la plata superando 12,8$ y del oro sobre 1520$ cuando se ha hecho público.
> Bolsas matizan sus caídas y seguramente USA comience en verde.
> 
> Eso hoy. Veremos que hacen mañana para mantener el chiringuito.



Cryptos igual.

Están quemando TODAS las naves fiat mientras funcione. Todo se precipita.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Al hilo de una insinuación de hace días sobre el formato de ahorro tras fallar los proveedores de bullion...interesante comentario de Piel de Luna en el hilo de chincheta :

*"A falta de pan buenas son tortas, brutal demanda y compra de joyas de oro este fin de semana online, incluso de cierto valor alto, relojes de oro señora y caballero online."*


----------



## Erzam (23 Mar 2020)

Subida del precio del oro.
A ver donde llega.


----------



## Membroza (23 Mar 2020)

Gracias por unificar los temas. Me quedo aquí.


----------



## Muttley (23 Mar 2020)

Vamos con ese minuto resultado.

Mints
Canadian mint: cerrado dos semanas desde el 20 de Marzo.
Perth Mint: en servicios mínimos

*“BULLION - LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE*

Due to overwhelming demand for our products during this time we are out of stock of many items and some will be subject to considerable delays before they become available again.

*Silver Bullion Coins:* We have very few products still available and will focus our efforts on manufacturing the 2020 Kangaroo 1oz Silver Bullion Coins
*Gold Bullion Coins:* We currently have 2020 Kangaroo 1oz and 1/10oz Gold Bullion Coins available and this will be our ongoing focus during this period.
*Cast and Minted bars:* Are currently out of stock and at this time we cannot take orders for any size while we work to satisfy the current backlog of orders.
Receive an update as products become available by subscribing to our newsletter here and selecting the newsletter type ‘Bullion’”
US Mint: ningún anuncio. No venden bullion a particulares.
Royal Mint: ningún anuncio, pero sin stock en bullion. No hay britannias. NADA.
Austrian mint: ningún anuncio salvo por las dificultades en el envío. “At the moment there is no delivery to Cyprus, Greece, Israel, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Serbia or Spain”. Filarmónicas agotadas. NADA.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> En coininvest un maple leaf de plata, 34,40 euros!!! Una sola onza!!





conde84 dijo:


> La plata física cada día que pasa está más cara, es un hecho, en más de una tienda europea por internet no hay nada por debajo de 17 euros ya.
> El hecho de que la gente sepa ya que el suelo en físico está sobre los 15 euros es un hecho que va a cambiar todo, el engaño en el precio de la plata física parece que está llegando a su fin.



Yo pude pillar el fin de semana canguros a 16,99 (17, vamos) en el dorado. La pena es que estaba sin liquidez para haber comprado un poquillo más (ahora las tienen 1 € más caras ). Me han dicho que para finales de semana o ya la siguiente las enviarán.

Pues señores creo que con lo que hemos visto este par de semanas ya ha quedado resuelta la incógnita que nos rondaba por la cabeza a muchos en este foro "¿Y qué pasa si la plata (u oro) cae por debajo de XX,XX €/Oz... Pues eso, que el spot de plata papel puede decir misa que llegados a cierto punto los que tienen físico se limpian el culo con lo que diga el spot. Lección aprendida para la crisis de la siguiente década


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Mar 2020)

¿Si se fuera complicando el asunto de obtener bullion a un precio decente considerariais el comprar plata y oro (999 por supuesto) en formato granalla o hilo para uso industrial? ¿O creéis que puede tener una muy mala salida después?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Mar 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Si se fuera complicando el asunto de obtener bullion a un precio decente considerariais el comprar plata y oro (999 por supuesto) en formato granalla o hilo para uso industrial? ¿O creéis que puede tener una muy mala salida después?



Si lo fundes y lo transformas en pepitas amorfas seguro que te lo quitan de las manos ,segun los precios de las pepitas que he visto en ebay.


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> En coininvest un maple leaf de plata, 34,40 euros!!! Una sola onza!!



Casi un 200% más. Esto es la extinción del precio de la plata en marcha.


----------



## Daviot (23 Mar 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> En coininvest un maple leaf de plata, 34,40 euros!!! Una sola onza!!



Espero que todos tomemos nota de los que se aprovechan de la situación para intentar tangar al personal.

Alguna vez he comprado en Coininvest pero a partir de ahora la tengo vetada. Igual para Celticgold que retiró de la venta todas sus monedas de a kilo en cuanto vió que el precio bajaba.


----------



## Daviot (23 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si lo fundes y lo transformas en pepitas amorfas seguro que te lo quitan de las manos ,segun los precios de las pepitas que he visto en ebay.



Hay aunténticas virguerías hechas con plata fundida a mano y que efectivamente se venden muy bien.


----------



## Muttley (23 Mar 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Espero que todos tomemos nota de los que se aprovechan de la situación para intentar tangar al personal.



Yo creo que es positivo por varias razones:

1- yo entiendo que no vendan. No puede ocurrir que el fabricante les haya vendido a por ejemplo 15,5 euros onza y tengan que vender a 15 porque un precio spot de papel totalmente intervenido por JPM lo dice.Realmente no hay contrato que ponga la correlación entre precio spot y precio real al que se vende.

2- es una putada para ellos también, dejan de vender y se comen todos los gastos fijos.
seguro que en el próximo contrato ponen muchísima más presión al mayorista/mint para estar cubiertos en estos casos y seguir dando servicio. Estos a su vez pondrán presión al mayorista general (tipo silver Wheaton) que tendrá mucho cuidado para no pillarse los dedos en el futuro con gastos financieros más elevados y meterán presión a las minas. Esto influye positivamente en el precio de venta físico futuro.

3- finalmente se ha descubierto el suelo de la plata. 15€. No se puede vender físico por debajo sin colapsar. Eso significa varias cosas:

a) la plata pasa a ser una reserva de valor efectiva y no solo teórica.

b) como consecuencia de a), los fondos podrán ponerse largos en físico en lingotes good delivery. Es decir adquirirán la posesión física y usarán los COT para limpiarse el culo.

c) será cada vez más complicado hacer trampas al solitario cuando la demanda de físico de hedge funds y fondos de inversión se generalice. Tras esto todos querrán tener un 10-15% en plata y oro como activo de riesgo cero. Por qué? Porque saben que a diferencia de acciones , bonos y futuros de plata y oro....la plata física no puede bajar de cierto valor.

d) segun c) se dispara la demanda de plata física que al ser bien muy escaso...el precio de físico se va a las nubes.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo creo que es positivo por varias razones:
> 
> 1- yo entiendo que no vendan. No puede ocurrir que el fabricante les haya vendido a por ejemplo 15,5 euros onza y tengan que vender a 15 porque un precio spot de papel totalmente intervenido por JPM lo dice.Realmente no hay contrato que ponga la correlación entre precio spot y precio real al que se vende.
> 
> ...


----------



## mk73 (23 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo pude pillar el fin de semana canguros a 16,99 (17, vamos) en el dorado. La pena es que estaba sin liquidez para haber comprado un poquillo más (ahora las tienen 1 € más caras ). Me han dicho que para finales de semana o ya la siguiente las enviarán.
> 
> Pues señores creo que con lo que hemos visto este par de semanas ya ha quedado resuelta la incógnita que nos rondaba por la cabeza a muchos en este foro "¿Y qué pasa si la plata (u oro) cae por debajo de XX,XX €/Oz... Pues eso, que el spot de plata papel puede decir misa que llegados a cierto punto los que tienen físico se limpian el culo con lo que diga el spot. Lección aprendida para la crisis de la siguiente década



Deja, deja. Que aún no hemos salido de toda esta crisis del virus dichoso.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Mar 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Deja, deja. Que aún no hemos salido de toda esta crisis del virus dichoso.



Entonces con tu mensaje que nos estás dando a entender, que el premium de las monedas va a seguir subiendo conforme USA esté como ahora lo está España / Italia aunque la plata se nos quede una temporada sobre los 12€/oz? 

O qué si le vuelven a meter otra hostia (hace un par de semanas se bajó fugazmente al pilón de los 10,60€/Oz) y se queda por allí abajo un ratillo, los que tienen físico se terminarán bajando de la burra?


----------



## mk73 (23 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Entonces con tu mensaje que nos estás dando a entender, que el premium de las monedas va a seguir subiendo conforme USA esté como ahora lo está España / Italia aunque la plata se nos quede una temporada sobre los 12€/oz?
> 
> O qué si le vuelven a meter otra hostia (hace un par de semanas se bajó fugazmente al pilón de los 10,60€/Oz) y se queda por allí abajo un ratillo, los que tienen físico se terminarán bajando de la burra?




Hay gente aquí con mejores argumentos que yo. Los leo con asiduidad porque creo que llevan el tema mejor estudiado. 
Si quieres que me moje, pienso que la plata subirá. El que haya comprado y vaya servido, habrá hecho una buena inversión.


----------



## Muttley (23 Mar 2020)

Panda coronavirus coloreada.
CORONAVIRUS Covid 19 Biohazard Panda Moneda Plata 10 Yuan China 2020

Una Pena que esté agotada.
Eso si, queda el remedio



GOODBYE COVID 19 Coronavirus Panda Moneda Plata 10 Yuan China 2020

Y para descojone general....son monedas chinas coloreadas “Made in Italy”.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

A cuento de los posts de ayer y de cómo se acelera todo...

_*"La legislación propuesta destinada a apuntalar la economía estadounidense durante la pandemia de coronavirus incluye una recomendación para crear un dólar digital. "*_


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

World's Central Bank Gold Reserves and Interactive Map | Gold News

Relativizad bien estas estadisticas a nivel mundial para tener una perspectiva clara de todo el horo que existe. El que tenga un par de honzas tiene la jubilacion asegurada yo creo.

en mi opinion si eres tenedor ahora mismo tu maxima preocupacion deberia ser tenerlas a buen recaudo

Curiso tambien el caso de libano, pais que nunca sale en las quinielas


----------



## Jebediah (24 Mar 2020)

¿En serio no se puede comprar un lingote de plata de un kilo a precio meridianamente normal? Todo está "Agotado", en único disponible en Coininvest a 700€, ¡amos hombre!


----------



## Membroza (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> A cuento de los posts de ayer y de cómo se acelera todo...
> 
> _*"La legislación propuesta destinada a apuntalar la economía estadounidense durante la pandemia de coronavirus incluye una recomendación para crear un dólar digital. "*_



¿Y qué leches es un dólar digital? Si ya la mayoría del dinero es un número en una base de datos.


----------



## Membroza (24 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo creo que es positivo por varias razones:
> 
> 1- yo entiendo que no vendan. No puede ocurrir que el fabricante les haya vendido a por ejemplo 15,5 euros onza y tengan que vender a 15 porque un precio spot de papel totalmente intervenido por JPM lo dice.Realmente no hay contrato que ponga la correlación entre precio spot y precio real al que se vende.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta: ¿en base a qué podemos decir que 15 € es el valor por onza de la plata? ¿Es por el suelo tocado o has encontrado información sobre el precio de coste de extracción y tratamiento medio de la plata?

Supongo que si ahora tenemos ese precio, habrá luego que ir ajustándolo a inflación.


----------



## Muttley (24 Mar 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿en base a qué podemos decir que 15 € es el valor por onza de la plata? ¿Es por el suelo tocado o has encontrado información sobre el precio de coste de extracción y tratamiento medio de la plata?
> 
> Supongo que si ahora tenemos ese precio, habrá luego que ir ajustándolo a inflación.



Pues porque con el spot a 12$ nadie vendia una onza por menos de 15,2 de euros, y eso duró unas poquísimas horas hasta que colapsó la oferta. A partir de ahí es la oferta la que estaba en posición de ventaja y subió precios a mínimo 17 euros....hasta que las de 17 también se vendieron y ahora el stock de bullion es incierto. 

Si quieres ver que ha pasado, costes de extracción, precios de venta, stocks de venta en las tiendas europeas y americanas...léete este hilo desde el principio. Son solo 10 páginas y reflejan muy bien los hechos en tiempo real.


----------



## tristezadeclon (24 Mar 2020)

vuelve a haber contango en lugar de backwardation en el precio papel de la plata

argentina, chile y perú han cerrado sus minas por cuarentena, eso supone el 25% de la producción mundial de plata, en cuanto cierre mexico nos vamos casi al 50% de la producción mundial

la mayoría de las mineras de plata del mundo apenas sobrevivían con los precios q había justo antes del virus, el coste medio de producción del sector era de 13.80$, pero en realidad la mayoría de las mineras tenían unos costes superiores a 15$, solo q las mas grandes tenían un costo inferior y la media resultante era esa dada la mayor producción de las grandes mineras

a raiz de este cierre obligatorio muchas mineras pequeñas sencillamente no van a poder sobrevivir, van a quebrar pq si ya vivían al día con los precios q había, el cierre obligado les va a dar la puntilla, como a tantas otras empresas de otros sectores, la q se viene en la economía mundial es fina filipina

en resumen, la producción mundial de plata para lo que queda de año se va a reducir mucho, eso debería llevar el precio arriba, si a eso añadimos el desacoplamiento entre el papel y el físico y el aumento de la demanda para inversión tal y como vemos en las webs de venta de bullion donde la demanda supera en cinco veces a la oferta ahora mismo....

la demanda industrial de la plata bajará por la crisis q se avecina, evidentemente, pero tiene pinta de q la producción va a caer mas q la demanda ya q en los resultados trimestrales de las mineras se veía claramente q la plata obtenida por tonelada de tierra movida cada vez era menor, la concentración de plata primaria era decreciente, las mejores minas de plata primaria ya han sido exprimidas y lo q queda cada vez tiene menos gr de plata por tonelada y por tanto costará mas trabajo y dinero sacar la plata de esas minas, con lo q la producción bajará y el coste aumentará

por cierto, hablando del plata papel, el gráfico a 6 meses tiene toda la pinta de q va a hacer una v, mirad el dibujo del último mes, tiene toda la pinta q en dos semanas lo vuelven a subir a 17.50$ tras una pausa en 14.40$


----------



## Jake el perro (24 Mar 2020)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Si se fuera complicando el asunto de obtener bullion a un precio decente considerariais el comprar plata y oro (999 por supuesto) en formato granalla o hilo para uso industrial? ¿O creéis que puede tener una muy mala salida después?



Alguna vez se ha hablado de la granalla y, como no seas un virtuoso de la orfebrería, nadie querría comprar plata en ese formato cuando tienes millones de monedas reconocibles para comprar/cambiar. Yo no lo veo como una inversión si no como plata destinada a uso profesional


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Tranquilidá. Ha sido un 7 y un 14% up en un día, k se dice fácil y el colorido se agradece con la zurra k llevamos en plata, p. ej...pero ninguna foto finish, ningún día, dice NADA en términos de ahorro físico.

Vamos viendo a medio y largo plazo el status del sector/bloqueo en estas circunstancias de epidemia y reset monetario y listo.

p.d. por cierto, para matices k acarreen cabriolas con las k currarse una percepción personal...USA metiéndole mano ya a una crypto patria con la k intentarán canalizar un volquete keynesiano jamás visto y posiblemente perpetuar el chanchullo fiat, o sea k ... en fin, muchísimo k mirar...y FUDs y FOMOs por un tubo.


----------



## Desconocido (24 Mar 2020)

Pues tiene pinta de que han tirado el precio para cerrar cortos y pasarse al lado largo. La duda es si volverán a abrirlos arriba para contenerlo o lo dejarán correr.


----------



## Erzam (24 Mar 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Hoy he realizado una compra pequeña de oro. A tienda física aquí en España.
> No tienen prácticamente de nada. Y suerte que aun tienen algo, ya que mi tienda habitual tiene cerrado y no se puede adquirir en su web al haber eliminado el carrito de compra por falta de disponibilidad.



Recibida esta última compra que realice.
No ha habido problemas de envio ni tardanzas excesivas.


----------



## Muttley (24 Mar 2020)

@putabolsa
Enorme trabajo de segumiento y análisis.
El thankeo se me queda corto.
Yo soy un capullo y estuve a punto de apretar el click en 12,5$....y lo dejé de pasar.
Ahora esperando corrección por lo menos a 13$ para apretarlo. Dime como ves la plata por favor.


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

Soy muy paranoico yo con el tema seguridad y tengo una cuestion que a mas de uno seguro le interesa. Un detector de metal es capaz de distinguir entre horo, plata y cualquiere otro metal? no tengo ni zorra yo de eso


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Soy muy paranoico yo con el tema seguridad y tengo una cuestion que a mas de uno seguro le interesa. Un detector de metal es capaz de distinguir entre horo, plata y cualquiere otro metal? no tengo ni zorra yo de eso



Los "Güenos" al parecer si distinguen, siempre que haya un único tipo de metal en el radio de detección. Si hay mas de un metal, no son capaces de discriminar. En una casa con cañerías de cobre, forjado de hierro, electrodomésticos con chapa de acero o aluminio, etc se vuelven locos...
De todos modos, al parecer, si lo entierras a mas de un metro de profundidad, ni lo huelen...ahí lo dejo.
Todo esto lo he leído aquí en el foro. He estado buscando el Hilo donde un compañero hablaba sobre el tema con mas criterio que yo, pero no lo he encontrado.

Un saludo.


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Los "Güenos" al parecer si distinguen, siempre que haya un único tipo de metal en el radio de detección. Si hay mas de un metal, no son capaces de discriminar. En una casa con cañerías de cobre, forjado de hierro, electrodomésticos con chapa de acero o aluminio, etc se vuelven locos...
> De todos modos, al parecer, si lo entierras a mas de un metro de profundidad, ni lo huelen...ahí lo dejo.
> Todo esto lo he leído aquí en el foro. He estado buscando el Hilo donde un compañero hablaba sobre el tema con mas criterio que yo, pero no lo he encontrado.
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias. igualmente imagino que simpre te pueden hace cantar a base de porrazos


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Mar 2020)

Si, los porrazos, no hay cuerpo que no los "detecte"


----------



## felino66 (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Soy muy paranoico yo con el tema seguridad y tengo una cuestion que a mas de uno seguro le interesa. Un detector de metal es capaz de distinguir entre *horo*, plata y cualquiere otro metal? no tengo ni zorra yo de eso




Solicito Baneo de por vida y fusilamiento al amanecer.

Aunque lo dejaremos pasar, esa peli está genial...


.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Mar 2020)

Dejo esto para que quede como testimonio onzas a precio de verano de 2011 cuando el spot de la plata andaba por 30 dólares la onza:




Puedo entender que ahora haya escasez porque el coronabicho ha jodido la cadena de suministro (en la Royal Mint de Canadá por ejemplo hay gente con el bicho y por eso han chapado), puedo entender la especulación hasta cierto punto (quién tiene el físico es el que manda ahora y no lo que digan los trileros del papel) pero es que lo de éstos de Coininvest es algo inmoral!


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Los "Güenos" al parecer si distinguen, siempre que haya un único tipo de metal en el radio de detección. Si hay mas de un metal, no son capaces de discriminar. En una casa con cañerías de cobre, forjado de hierro, electrodomésticos con chapa de acero o aluminio, etc se vuelven locos...
> De todos modos, al parecer, si lo entierras a mas de un metro de profundidad, ni lo huelen...ahí lo dejo.
> Todo esto lo he leído aquí en el foro. He estado buscando el Hilo donde un compañero hablaba sobre el tema con mas criterio que yo, pero no lo he encontrado.
> 
> Un saludo.




Distintos metales a diferente profundidad... unas latas algo oxidadas de coca, atun, etc... (mezcladitas y si puedes anyada plasticos como si fuera basura) por ejemplo a 40 cm.... bajas otros 60 cm y colocas los rebar esos de construccion (se me olvido el nombre en castellano, me refiero a las varitas esas de hierro para el cemento armado)... y como comenta BLaK a 1.5-1.6 m colocas lo que deseas conservar debidamente empaquetado....

Para mas profesionalidad, juega al escondite de las latas y las barras radialmente en 4-5 puntos a distintas profundidades, todas a menos de 1.5 m. pero identifica bien el lugar bueno 

Si no tienes jardin... en fin... imaginacion al poder... pero no vayas a lo tradicional... hay otras opciones no comentadas en los foros.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Mar 2020)

Por Oriente Medio:

En la joyeria que os comente, fui. Lingotes oro PAMP de diferentes tamanyos: entrega en 17 dias. No dicen si tienen o no tienen en stock. Manyana todos los comercios cerrados (excepto supers y farmacias). Hoy es el ultimo dia de libertad... no me arriesgo a comprar.


----------



## Desconocido (24 Mar 2020)

La ostia! En un minuto está pegando unos bandazos de 20-30$!


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Solicito Baneo de por vida y fusilamiento al amanecer.
> 
> Aunque lo dejaremos pasar, esa peli está genial...
> 
> ...



Yo envido máx, si hay algún téxnico.

Hay algún metal - u otro material - k no sólo no sea detectado por los rayos, sino k no consigan traspasarlo ? ( algo leí en su día del plomo )


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Solicito Baneo de por vida y fusilamiento al amanecer.
> 
> Aunque lo dejaremos pasar, esa peli está genial...
> 
> ...



Ya sabes tu el dicho ese de "en tiempos de guerra cualquier agujero...."


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Yo envido máx, si hay algún téxnico.
> 
> Hay algún metal - u otro material - k no sólo no sea detectado por los rayos, sino k no consigan traspasarlo ? ( algo leí en su día del plomo )



El plomo, es verdad. Es lo que utilizar los tecnicos de radiografias en los hospitales pa protegerse de la radiacion


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> El plomo, es verdad. Es lo que utilizar los tecnicos de radiografias en los hospitales pa protegerse de la radiacion



Alguien puede explicar sus propiedades ?


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar sus propiedades ?



Que toda la radiacion (campo electromagnetico) que incide sobre la superficie de plomo rebota y no traspasa nada por lo que oculta lo que esta detras. 

Si hablamos de detectores de metal capaces de diferenciar dos capas de metal superpuestas, pues si la primera es de plomo la segunda no podria detectar que es por que la radiacion no alcanza.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Que toda la radiacion (campo electromagnetico) que incide sobre la superficie de plomo rebota y no traspasa nada por lo que oculta lo que esta detras.
> 
> Si hablamos de detectores de metal capaces de diferenciar dos capas de metal superpuestas, pues si la primera es de plomo la segunda no podria detectar que es por que la radiacion no alcanza.




OK.Pero...detectaría el plomo en una pantalla ?


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> OK.Pero...detectaría el plomo en una pantalla ?



Saldria que ha detectado plomo pero no lo que hay detras del plomo


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Huge spreads occurring in gold; backwardation reflects strong demand


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Saldria que ha detectado plomo pero no lo que hay detras del plomo



Joder.

Pues éso lo sabe cualquiera: Detrás del plomo, hay premio. Para pantallas no vale.


Éso sí : Para detectores de metales en casas, terrenos, etc ...detectaría el plomo ? Porke lo suyo de no hacerlo, era un cofre casero de plomo donde guardar el Oro. Matrioska madmaxista.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Ké fuelle tiene ,eings ??? Ké hermosura cómo zumba.

No jodas k no da pa´pajilla.  Impresionante y pura justicia poética con esta volatilidá. Espectacular.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Mar 2020)

Lo que comentaba antes, los de la RCM tienen el bicho:

Physical gold squeezed further; Royal Canadian Mint shuts down production for two weeks


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> Pues éso lo sabe cualquiera: Detrás del plomo, hay premio. Para pantallas no vale.
> 
> ...



Te podrias montar una caja sin angulos rectos y entonces si seria indetectable, que es lo que tienen los aviones esos militares indetectables.


----------



## felino66 (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

felino66 dijo:


>



Este es el chaval k trabaja y recompra el formato joya con mínimo spot. Por cierto, hacia septiembren su entrevista ( dividida en 2 entregas, como suele hace Keiser ) se sacó de la manga una limpia demográfica inminente sin venir a cuento k fue un descoloque total en el programa.

Dile algo ahora.Lo clavó.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> vuelve a haber contango en lugar de backwardation en el precio papel de la plata
> 
> argentina, chile y perú han cerrado sus minas por cuarentena, eso supone el 25% de la producción mundial de plata, en cuanto cierre mexico nos vamos casi al 50% de la producción mundial
> 
> ...



Esta es la razón por la que no me atrevo a volver a entrar en las mineras. Si EEUU se convierte en un infierno, lo que es muy probable, el parón va a ser total y si cierran las mineras no sobrevivirán más que las mayores y de estas últimas tampoco estoy muy seguro.

Es época de forrarse o arruinarse. El momento que todos esperábamos, pero no así. En estas circunstancias nadie saldrá beneficiado. Lo importante será sobrevivir. Lo que tengo claro es que estos son los primeros pasos de unos acontecimientos históricos. El sistema ha entrado en descomposición acelerada. No podía ser de otra manera. No necesitábamos el coronavirus. No vamos a volver a debatir lo que los que frecuentamos este foro tenemos claro, pero el coronabicho lo agrava todo. Si el oro y la plata se disparasen en otras circunstancias las mineras se irían al cielo. Es lo que teníamos claro, pero no imaginábamos que se quedarían sin operarios.

En cuanto al físico, siempre supimos lo que pasaría con él.

Espero que cada cual haya cumplido con su deber, como decía Churchill.

El problema que yo tengo es que trabajo en un centro de salud, aunque sospecho que ya lo pasé. Mañana o pasado me harán las pruebas.


----------



## Muttley (24 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> .
> 
> El problema que yo tengo es que trabajo en un centro de salud, aunque sospecho que ya lo pasé. Mañana o pasado me harán las pruebas.



Primero agradecerte lo que haces por nosotros. Ya trabajando en un centro de Salud aunque sea de bedel, nos ayudas. No hace falta que te diga que tengas mucho cuidado, por favor.

Lo segundo es que ojalá tengas suerte y salga negativo. 

Sobre tu comentario oro-platero suscribo 100%.


----------



## Monsieur George (24 Mar 2020)

Un abrazo, Kovaliov. Si te dan positivo de Coronavirus, dínoslo. Más que nada porque andamos un poco ciegos. Personalmente yo no sé que creer. Creo que todo es un fake interesado.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Mar 2020)

Gracias hombre, sobreviviremos a esta guerra, porque tal parece eso. Aunque si sale negativo me volverán a mandar al frente, como el que sobrevive a un balazo en las trincheras. 

Lo peor es que estamos sin suministros ni equipos. Después de esto alguien tendrá que dar explicaciones. Como el ministro de sanidad es un filósofo, supongo que encontrará la manera de que lo tomemos con resignación.

Y esto es a lo que me refería. Empezará poco a poco y se extenderá como el coñazovirus.

Hecla Mining suspends Casa Berardi operations


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> Pues éso lo sabe cualquiera: Detrás del plomo, hay premio. Para pantallas no vale.
> 
> ...





Si tienes una casa tuya puedes poner muchos plomos por muchos sitios y vuelves loco al detector si entran a choricearte.

Hay detectores buenos que tienen incluso una pantalla que forma una imagen de lo que hay, luego hay detectores que encuentan mas abajo de un metro, los detectores tambien hacen distincion de metales.

Todo esto con un detector bueno y un tio que sepa utilizarlo.......... si os dejan el detector a uno de vosotros probablemente no encontreis nada por que no le teneis el manejo suficiente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Gracias hombre, sobreviviremos a esta guerra, porque tal parece eso. Aunque si sale negativo me volverán a mandar al frente, como el que sobrevive a un balazo en las trincheras.
> 
> Lo peor es que estamos sin suministros ni equipos. Después de esto alguien tendrá que dar explicaciones. Como el ministro de sanidad es un filósofo, supongo que encontrará la manera de que lo tomemos con resignación.
> 
> ...



Me comentan desde diferentes sitios que hay gente escondida y atrincherada en su casa que no cogen el telefono cuando los llaman, gente de las bolsas y tal......... o van a sus casas a sacarlos o alli seguiran.

Suerte en lo tuyo y animo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Este es el chaval k trabaja y recompra el formato joya con mínimo spot. Por cierto, hacia septiembren su entrevista ( dividida en 2 entregas, como suele hace Keiser ) se sacó de la manga una limpia demográfica inminente sin venir a cuento k fue un descoloque total en el programa.
> 
> Dile algo ahora.Lo clavó.




Esto lo estuve poniendo yo hace ya igual mas de un año, que era muy interesante comprar ciertas joyas al peso.

Poco mas me pusieron de subnormal para arriba............... salieron todos los acolitos del que ya sabemos a decirme tarado.

he comprado piezas exquisitas al peso, sobretodo en la anterior crisis........... muchas de ellas iban a mi madre la cual llenaba de envidia a media familia femenina........... 

Otras las revendia al extranjero en donde las pagaban muy bien, habia gente con buen ojo que apreciaban mucho algunas joyas, tu tambien tienes que tener buen ojo a la hora de seleccionar lo que quieres, sabiendo mas que nada lo que a la gente le gustara o no gustara.


----------



## Muttley (24 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto lo estuve poniendo yo hace ya igual mas de un año, que era muy interesante comprar ciertas joyas al peso.
> 
> he comprado piezas exquisitas al peso, sobretodo en la anterior crisis........... muchas de ellas iban a mi madre la cual llenaba de envidia a media familia femenina...........
> 
> Otras las revendia al extranjero en donde las pagaban muy bien, habia gente con buen ojo que apreciaban mucho algunas joyas, tu tambien tienes que tener buen ojo a la hora de seleccionar lo que quieres, sabiendo mas que nada lo que a la gente le gustara o no gustara.



Y no solo joyas al peso, sino otras monedas de oro bajo spot (reales, francos....) que seguro que te han dado buena rentabilidad. Ya te dije en su momento y te lo digo ahora. Bien jugado


Mientras tanto, las minas sudafricanas cerradas

South Africa’s Mining Industry Is About to Come to a Standstill.

El 70% del platino clausurado y un buen porcentaje de oro y paladio también.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Gracias hombre, sobreviviremos a esta guerra, porque tal parece eso. Aunque si sale negativo me volverán a mandar al frente, como el que sobrevive a un balazo en las trincheras.
> 
> Lo peor es que estamos sin suministros ni equipos. Después de esto alguien tendrá que dar explicaciones. Como el ministro de sanidad es un filósofo, supongo que encontrará la manera de que lo tomemos con resignación.
> 
> ...



Suerte! En mi ignorancia: si se ha pasado el virus y uno se recupera, un test le daria negativo supongo? O como se sabe si alguien lo ha pasado y no lo tiene? soy un ignorante en esta materia.


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2020)

Falsos negativos y falsos positivos. Hay poca información al respecto pero parece que los test son poco fiables


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Gold bid/offer spreads blow out to $100 in loco London market



_"*El mercado del oro de Londres sigue abierto para los negocios*. *"Sin embargo,  *
ha habido cierto impacto en la liquidez derivada de la volatilidad de los precios en los contratos de futuros Comex 100oz. LBMA ha ofrecido su apoyo al Grupo CME para facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York y está trabajando estrechamente con COMEX y otras partes interesadas clave para garantizar el funcionamiento eficiente del mercado mundial del oro "_


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Mar 2020)

el precio papel es ahora mismo 14.47, o sea un sobreprecio de +80% si te llevas de 20 a 100 monedas q es lo mas comun

y hablamos de apmex, q es la mayor empresa del mundo en venta de bullion, esta si q tiene stock de sobra (en eagles), te puedes llevar +1500 monedas y te hacen descuento de modo q te saldría a 24.77$ la unidad, si las compras en españa tendrías q añadirle el 21% de iva de aduanas

eso creo q significa algo, las eagle son su producto estrella, una moneda preciosa y de gran calidad por cierto

incluso los kanguros q son lo peor de las 8 cecas importantes q hacen bullion, están a 23.74$ si compras mas de 1500, eso nos indica q el precio real de la onza de plata ahora mismo son unos 23$ (21,2€), dudo q nadie sea capaz de encontrar alguna libertad, eagle, maple, britannia, filarmónica, panda, krugerrand o kanguro a menos de 21€ en ninguna web fiable, en el caso de las libertades y las maple dudo q nadie las encuentre a menos de 33€

por supuesto hay monedas mas baratas y webs mas baratas ( https://www.store.firstmajestic.com/ ) , pero esta debiera ser una referencia importante, a mi no me valen monedas tipo superman, piratas etc... para tomar referencias del precio real de la plata ahora mismo, ahora mismo hace falta seguridad y eso solo lo proporcionan las monedas de las 8 cecas oficiales internacionalmente reconocidas


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Mar 2020)

Yo, mientras esto no regrese a su ser, he desplazado el foco de mi inversión en hacia otros productos:
Jamón | Joselito Gran Reserva | 100% natural 
Ahora está mas económico que hace 3 meses.


----------



## felino66 (25 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Yo, mientras esto no regrese a su ser, he desplazado el foco de mi inversión en hacia otros productos:
> Jamón | Joselito Gran Reserva | 100% natural
> Ahora está mas económico que hace 3 meses.



Pues no es mala inversión a nivel alimentario en caso de desabastecimiento. 

Un buen jamón una vez acabado, se puede aprovechar para añadir tocino o hueso 
(cortado con sierra claro) para unas lentejas, habichuelas, arros en bledes, etc.. 
para unos cuantos meses. 

Y virutillas o tacos para espaguetis o macarrones, lo mismo (hay que conservarlos bien). 

Para mí es el complemento ideal de la huerta, gallinas y reserva de alimentos que podamos tener. 

Lo malo es el calor. 

Disculpad el off topic.


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2020)

Yo me lo estoy pensando, de momento 50% raza x 3, ya caerán al igual que 4 Macallan, 6 Glenfidich y 1 lagavulin (fui tonto, cuando volví por más se había agotado) Si tenemos que morir o el gobierno nos hace un corralito lo que llevemos en el cuerpo no nos lo quita nadie. Y, como dice el compañero, el tocino y los huesos para los garbanzos


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2020)

Por cierto, no fumo, pero escuchando a nuestros militares decir que esto es la guerra, se me ocurre que sería interesante comprar unos cartones. Para trueque serían más fáciles de intercambiar que los MP´s y si no llegamos a eso siempre habrá alguien que los quiera. Alguien que fume me puede decir cuanto aguanta el tabaco en su envase, que marca es la más demanda y el precio del cartón. Gracias


----------



## Rexter (25 Mar 2020)

Tengo mucha curiosidad sobre qué pasará cuando la situación se vaya normalizando. Porque está claro que el precio papel de la plata ahora mismo es puro humo. No hay apenas posibilidad de encontrar plata física en tiendas, y las que tienen stock, como ya se ha comentado, lo venden con un sobreprecio bastante alto (llegando al 80% sobre spot).

Y como comprenderéis no voy a pagar los 22-23 euros por Maples o Krugerrand que ahora mismo piden en algunos comercios online ante la falta de stock del resto.

Habrá que tener paciencia y ver por donde sale toda esta situación.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 266007
> 
> 
> el precio papel es ahora mismo 14.47, o sea un sobreprecio de +80% si te llevas de 20 a 100 monedas q es lo mas comun
> ...



Ahora mismo veo Pandas a 21, Eagles a 20, Maples a 20, Kruger a 20 y canguros a 19 en el dorado. De momento no compraré nada más porque ya me parece caro y porque ya el pasado fin de semana compré unas onzas a buen precio y la calderilla que me queda la destinaré a comprar más latunes que está crisis parece que se va a extender hasta el verano mínimo


----------



## El hombre bala (25 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Los "Güenos" al parecer si distinguen, siempre que haya un único tipo de metal en el radio de detección. Si hay mas de un metal, no son capaces de discriminar. En una casa con cañerías de cobre, forjado de hierro, electrodomésticos con chapa de acero o aluminio, etc se vuelven locos...
> De todos modos, al parecer, si lo entierras a mas de un metro de profundidad, ni lo huelen...ahí lo dejo.
> Todo esto lo he leído aquí en el foro. He estado buscando el Hilo donde un compañero hablaba sobre el tema con mas criterio que yo, pero no lo he encontrado.
> 
> Un saludo.





mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Soy muy paranoico yo con el tema seguridad y tengo una cuestion que a mas de uno seguro le interesa. Un detector de metal es capaz de distinguir entre horo, plata y cualquiere otro metal? no tengo ni zorra yo de eso



*Evolución del precio del Oro III,página 341,ahi hablamos algo de el tema *


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo me lo estoy pensando, de momento 50% raza x 3, ya caerán al igual que 4 Macallan, 6 Glenfidich y 1 lagavulin (fui tonto, cuando volví por más se había agotado) Si tenemos que morir o el gobierno nos hace un corralito lo que llevemos en el cuerpo no nos lo quita nadie. Y, como dice el compañero, el tocino y los huesos para los garbanzos



Yo hago mi propio patxarán...ahí lo dejo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Mar 2020)

El hombre bala dijo:


> *Evolución del precio del Oro III,página 341,ahi hablamos algo de el tema *



Muchas gracias por el aporte, un saludo.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Gracias hombre, sobreviviremos a esta guerra, porque tal parece eso. Aunque si sale negativo me volverán a mandar al frente, como el que sobrevive a un balazo en las trincheras.
> 
> Lo peor es que estamos sin suministros ni equipos. Después de esto alguien tendrá que dar explicaciones. Como el ministro de sanidad es un filósofo, supongo que encontrará la manera de que lo tomemos con resignación.
> 
> ...



Espero estés bien y te mejores. ¿Qué síntomas has tenido? Yo tengo mis dudas si lo tengo...

(Lo de que el ministro es filósofo.... quizás se matriculó de filosofía, y eso si no se la sacó a dedo como el viruelo y compañía, que estos no se cortan a la hora de robar, engañar y manipular)


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 266007
> 
> 
> el precio papel es ahora mismo 14.47, o sea un sobreprecio de +80% si te llevas de 20 a 100 monedas q es lo mas comun
> ...



¿Por qué las kanguro son lo peor?
Al final es plata, no? (o me pierdo algo?)
Supongo que te refieres al diseño y estética, pero por eso quizás también tienen menos sobreprecio que otras.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Por qué las kanguro son lo peor?
> Al final es plata, no? (o me pierdo algo?)
> Supongo que te refieres al diseño y estética, pero por eso quizás también tienen menos sobreprecio que otras.



Son feas (aunque para gusto los colores) y a veces vienen con manchas de leche. Supongo que se refiere a eso porque si es por respaldo, detrás está la ceca más importante de Australia y también una de las más importantes del mundo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Por qué las kanguro son lo peor?
> Al final es plata, no? (o me pierdo algo?)
> Supongo que te refieres al diseño y estética, pero por eso quizás también tienen menos sobreprecio que otras.



si claro, todo esto no es mas q mi opinión personal

yo tengo fisicamente libertades, eagles, maples, britannias, pandas, filarmónicas, krugerrands y kanguros, y al contacto con ellas y haciéndoles la prueba del ping se notan muchas diferencias entre ellas, a mi personalmente me gustan en el orden en q las he puesto de mas a menos, aunq en relación calidad/precio me quedo con las maples por el hecho de ser actualmente la moneda mas vendida del mundo y además ya no tienen el problema de las manchas de leche

aunq hay como cuatro niveles de calidad, las libertades comen aparte, luego las eagle tb pero un escalón por debajo, luego en un tercer escalón las maple, britannias y pandas y finalmente las monedas paco q para mi son las filarmónicas, krugerrands y kanguros

aunq ni q decir tiene q todas son plata 999 y para gustos colores, pero yo creo q muchos foreros q tengan las monedas fisicamente van a coincidir en q las libertades y las eagles están por encima claramente del resto

luego aparte tengo monedas de mints privadas q son una pasada, las de Pheli Mint-Your Resource for Semi-Numismatic Silver Bullion son las q mas me gustan, y tb tengo monedas con el calendario azteca por una cara y cuauthemoc por la otra, así como junk silver americana (varios cientos de cuartos de dolar de washington y half dollars de franklin con la campana rota)

ejemplos de monedas de pheli mint:


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> si claro, todo esto no es mas q mi opinión personal
> 
> yo tengo fisicamente libertades, eagles, maples, britannias, pandas, filarmónicas, krugerrands y kanguros, y al contacto con ellas y haciéndoles la prueba del ping se notan muchas diferencias entre ellas, a mi personalmente me gustan en el orden en q las he puesto de mas a menos, aunq en relación calidad/precio me quedo con las maples por el hecho de ser actualmente la moneda mas vendida del mundo y además ya no tienen el problema de las manchas de leche
> 
> ...



Coincido aproximadamente con tu lista. Pero yo no tengo libertades, siempre he querido comprar algunas, pero el sobreprecio me ha echado para atrás. Ya que voy a bullion puro y duro sin premiums ni leches. Con las únicas que me he permitido ciertas alegrías con el sobre precio, son las Eagles, que me encantan....La épica del Dolar de plata, ya tú sabes...


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> si claro, todo esto no es mas q mi opinión personal
> 
> yo tengo fisicamente libertades, eagles, maples, britannias, pandas, filarmónicas, krugerrands y kanguros, y al contacto con ellas y haciéndoles la prueba del ping se notan muchas diferencias entre ellas, a mi personalmente me gustan en el orden en q las he puesto de mas a menos, aunq en relación calidad/precio me quedo con las maples por el hecho de ser actualmente la moneda mas vendida del mundo y además ya no tienen el problema de las manchas de leche
> 
> ...



Monedas Paco dice el tío. Que te guste más una Libertad o Eagle ok, son preferencias personales. A parte que el premium de éstas dos siempre va estar un poco por encima de las otras, sobre todo las libertades. Pero las Eagles y Maples por ejemplo son las monedas Paco de los anglos y se venden más porque tienen más cultura metalera y porque no tributan si luego les dan el pase (son IRA elegible como dicen ellos), lo mismo que las Britannias lo son para los piratas. Son sus monedas Paco y tampoco tributan si las venden con ganancias. Y que pongas una Panda al mismo nivel que una Maple o Britannia (ya no que una Eagle y libertad, que también) clama al cielo. Venga, que te gusten más unas u otras vale, pero poner a una Pandita (y pillada a buen precio además) por encima de Eagles y Libertades... es que la diferencia en acabado y diseño no tiene ni punto de comparación. Venga no me jodas. Y también diría que una Kruger está al mismo nivel en acabado que una eagle y encima pelín más baratita.


----------



## Mochuelo (25 Mar 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Coincido aproximadamente con tu lista. Pero yo no tengo libertades, siempre he querido comprar algunas, pero el sobreprecio me ha echado para atrás. Ya que voy a bullion puro y duro sin premiums ni leches. Con las únicas que me he permitido ciertas alegrías con el sobre precio, son las Eagles, que me encantan....La épica del Dolar de plata, ya tú sabes...



Curiosamente consegui las mias en el 2009 cuando la bajada de la plata llego sobre los 9 $, queria compra filarmonicas o maples pero no había stock, y lo único que tenian a buen precio eran las libertades, se nota que por tener algo que vender rebajaron las libertades, o eso pienso yo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Monedas Paco dice el tío. Que te guste más una Libertad o Eagle ok, son preferencias personales. A parte que el premium de éstas dos siempre va estar un poco por encima de las otras, sobre todo las libertades. Pero las Eagles y Maples por ejemplo son las monedas Paco de los anglos y se venden más porque tienen más cultura metalera y porque no tributan si luego les dan el pase (son IRA elegible como dicen ellos), lo mismo que las Britannias lo son para los piratas. Son sus monedas Paco y tampoco tributan si las venden con ganancias. Y que pongas una Panda al mismo nivel que una Maple o Britannia (ya no que una Eagle y libertad, que también) clama al cielo. Venga, que te gusten más unas u otras vale, pero* poner a una Pandita (y pillada a buen precio además) por encima de Eagles y Libertades... es que la diferencia en acabado y diseño no tiene ni punto de comparación*. Venga no me jodas. Y también diría que una Kruger está al mismo nivel en acabado que una eagle y encima pelín más baratita.



lo de monedas paco solo es una manera de expresarse

lo q te subrayo en negrita creo q deberías corregirlo, ya q yo no he dicho eso, no es solo q estés poniendo en mi boca cosas q yo no he dicho, sino q además he dicho todo lo contrario, he dicho q para mi las libertades están arriba del todo, luego otro escalòn abajo las eagles y luego otro escalón mas abajo las panda pero detrás de maple y britannia, las he puesto en orden decreciente, relee mi mensaje por favor

un saludo hombre, no hay q enfadarse por estas cosas, repito, para gustos colores


----------



## scratch (25 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ... Pheli Mint-Your Resource for Semi-Numismatic Silver Bullion ....



Qué guapas, me apunto la web para darme algún capricho.
Gracias


----------



## Muttley (25 Mar 2020)

De todas las que se están mencionando, sacaría de la lista a las pandas y a las libertades que juegan en otra división. 

La primera porque cambia los diseños anualmente, su sobrespot y su potencial de revalorización más allá del precio de plata física, fijáos que ya no hablo de spot, eso no se lo cree nadie, hablo de precio sobre la onza de plata más barata del mercado.
Las libertades por su sobrespot y su elevada demanda por parte de coleccionistas (no sólo de inversores), aparte también porque se comercializa en varios formatos, 2, 5, 10oz y kg....que elevan su sobrespot. Es curioso como una de 2 oz tiene mucho más sobrespot, obviamente porque las acuñaciones son más cortas...pero además por su halo de "exclusividad". Sólo hay que comparar las de kg con sus "rivales" como las lunares por ejemplo.
Estas dos (pandas y libertades de 1oz) aparecen encapsuladas con asiduidad (más la primera que la segunda)

Una vez sacadas de la ecuación las libertades y las pandas, nos quedaríamos con lo que sí que para mí sería bullion puro.
Si tuviera que elegir, por apariencia en mano (tengo todas menos la krugerrand que salió cuando ya tenía suficiente stock), me quedaba de largo con la ASE. Las ASES superan los 40mm de diámetro con lo que da muchísima presencia a la moneda, las otras (maple, filármonica...) apenas 37mm.
Las peores en mano son las canguros. De largo.

Pero ya aquí ya es más subjetivo, y para decantarse entre unas y otras, hay que ver el precio. Por cuanto más compraría una ASe en vez de una maple? Ahí está el quid de la cuestión...


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> De todas las que se están mencionando, sacaría de la lista a las pandas y a las libertades que juegan en otra división.
> 
> La primera porque cambia los diseños anualmente, su sobrespot y su potencial de revalorización más allá del precio de plata física, fijáos que ya no hablo de spot, eso no se lo cree nadie, hablo de precio sobre la onza de plata más barata del mercado.
> Las libertades por su sobrespot y su elevada demanda por parte de coleccionistas (no sólo de inversores), aparte también porque se comercializa en varios formatos, 2, 5, 10oz y kg....que elevan su sobrespot. Es curioso como una de 2 oz tiene mucho más sobrespot, obviamente porque las acuñaciones son más cortas...pero además por su halo de "exclusividad". Sólo hay que comparar las de kg con sus "rivales" como las lunares por ejemplo.
> ...



A igualdad de precios la Eagle. Pero con la diferencia habitual de 1 EUR que se suelen llevar con las bullion "Paco", entonces las más barata


----------



## Minory (25 Mar 2020)

Buenas tardes, después de leer bastantes post sobre comprar oro y plata, no a modo de inversión, únicamente a modo de "seguro", y sabiendo que es un mal momento para iniciarse y que llego tarde, he visto esta web Suisse Gold - Precious Metals Dealers, que se recomienda en el post de este foro sobre tiendas fiables donde comprar, y he visto que parecen tener stock y a un precio no muy elevado. Quisiera saber si esto es así o como soy nuevo en esto se me escapa algo sobre el precio que indican. Lo único que observo es que no son acuñadas este año pero para comprar a modo de bullion ¿es tan importante eso? Pongo los 2 links que me interesan. Gracias
Krugerrand sudafricano de 1 Onza
Moneda hoja de arce canadiense de plata de 1 onza


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Mar 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Suerte! En mi ignorancia: si se ha pasado el virus y uno se recupera, un test le daria negativo supongo? O como se sabe si alguien lo ha pasado y no lo tiene? soy un ignorante en esta materia.



No se puede saber. Ojalá. Sería tan útil saberlo como saber los positivos, o incluso más, porque tendríamos cientos de miles o millones de personas inmunizadas que podrían estar en primera línea de combate y vivir tranquilamente, aunque parece que hay un pequeño riesgo de reinfección. 

Además tendríamos una fotografía más real de lo que está pasando, porque ahora no podemos fiarnos de las estadísticas de ningún país y del nuestro, sin hacer pruebas apenas, menos.

Y ya he dicho que yo sospecho seriamente que ya lo pasé porque estuve muy malo en enero y febrero y hasta tuve que pasar una noche en urgencias, cuando siempre estuve sano como una pera y, además, una enfermera amiga mía es positiva con unos síntomas casi iguales a los que yo tuve. 

Si yo tuviera certeza de haberlo pasado, además de quitarme la preocupación de que tengo a mi madre conmigo en casa con un montón de enfermedades de riesgo, no me importaría ir a trabajar 24 horas seguidas, lo hice muchas veces. Y hubo una temporada en que estuve en un servicio de urgencias y los fines de semana entŕabamos los viernes a las 17 horas y salíamos los lunes a las 8.00 horas.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Espero estés bien y te mejores. ¿Qué síntomas has tenido? Yo tengo mis dudas si lo tengo...
> 
> (Lo de que el ministro es filósofo.... quizás se matriculó de filosofía, y eso si no se la sacó a dedo como el viruelo y compañía, que estos no se cortan a la hora de robar, engañar y manipular)



He estado malo como nunca del estómago durante unos tres días, fuertes dolores en la boca del estómago que se pueden confundir con infarto, por esto fui a urgencias, diarrea, fiebre y terminando con un sarpullido que empezó por las ingles y me dejó el cuerpo todo rojo. Me pasó dos veces y una enfermera amiga mía que dio positivo tuvo casi los mismos síntomas. La OMS los reconoce como síntomas en algunos casos. La gripe, a veces, tambien cursa como trastornos del aparato digestivo. Esos días no había comido fuera de casa, apenas cené y yo no como basura. Además, a los pocos días, tuve que volver a coger la baja por un catarro fortísimo.

En digestivo me hicieron una gastroscopia de urgencia y dio todo bien, lo que no cuadra con una gastritis, que se tendría que ver con el endoscopio en el estómago.

Hay muchos síntomas diferentes, por ejemplo acaba de reconocerse como síntoma de sospecha la pérdida repentina y total del gusto y el olfato. A un positivo de mi centro de salud le empezó así y ahora se les pregunta a todos los sospechosos.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

Pues yo, sobre los precios, los premiuns, los Pacos (y pakillos también) y demás detalles, prefiero el precio más bajo. Tener una unidad, por tenerla, verla, tocarla, de las que son más majas, vale. Pero por lo demás, precio manda.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> He estado malo como nunca del estómago durante unos tres días, fuertes dolores en la boca del estómago que se pueden confundir con infarto, por esto fui a urgencias, diarrea, fiebre y terminando con un sarpullido que empezó por las ingles y me dejó el cuerpo todo rojo. Me pasó dos veces y una enfermera amiga mía que dio positivo tuvo casi los mismos síntomas. La OMS los reconoce como síntomas en algunos casos. La gripe, a veces, tambien cursa como trastornos del aparato digestivo. Esos días no había comido fuera de casa, apenas cené y yo no como basura. Además, a los pocos días, tuve que volver a coger la baja por un catarro fortísimo.
> 
> En digestivo me hicieron una gastroscopia de urgencia y dio todo bien, lo que no cuadra con una gastritis, que se tendría que ver con el endoscopio en el estómago.
> 
> Hay muchos síntomas diferentes, por ejemplo acaba de reconocerse como síntoma de sospecha la pérdida repentina y total del gusto y el olfato. A un positivo de mi centro de salud le empezó así y ahora se les pregunta a todos los sospechosos.



Yo no me pongo malo nunca, y ahora estoy con una tos muy fuerte (que vino del cole del niño, justo 11 días antes del confinamiento). Al principio sin flema, ahora una poca. No fiebre.
En días anteriores a la tos, tenía un dolor muy leve de cabeza. Resto de síntomas, ninguno. Pero llevamos ya 20 y 9 días....y no se va....


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No se puede saber. Ojalá. Sería tan útil saberlo como saber los positivos, o incluso más, porque tendríamos cientos de miles o millones de personas inmunizadas que podrían estar en primera línea de combate y vivir tranquilamente, aunque parece que hay un pequeño riesgo de reinfección.
> 
> Además tendríamos una fotografía más real de lo que está pasando, porque ahora no podemos fiarnos de las estadísticas de ningún país y del nuestro, sin hacer pruebas apenas, menos.
> 
> ...



Hay un test de Ac para saber si has pasado la infección, creo que todavía no ha llegado a España y tiene el fallo del periodo ventana pero parece que es muy corto: 7 días. Posiblemente sea la prueba más fiable
El test faringeo PCR falla más que una escopetilla de plomos. A Calvo, como estaban seguros de que tenía el bicho, después de dar - lo repitieron y a la segunda ha salido +
__________________
Recordar también que en el oro el Kruger va aleado en cobre y el liberty en plata por lo que es mejor considerada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No se puede saber. Ojalá. Sería tan útil saberlo como saber los positivos, o incluso más, porque tendríamos cientos de miles o millones de personas inmunizadas que podrían estar en primera línea de combate y vivir tranquilamente, aunque parece que hay un pequeño riesgo de reinfección.
> 
> Además tendríamos una fotografía más real de lo que está pasando, porque ahora no podemos fiarnos de las estadísticas de ningún país y del nuestro, sin hacer pruebas apenas, menos.
> 
> ...




Yo las pase muy putas en diciembre, ademas coincidiendo una epoca de mucho hospital por mis padres.

Vaya noche pase totalmente destruido, en mi vida he estado asi........ ganas de vomitar sin tener nada en el estomago, fiebrazo que no he tenido nunca, dolor de pierna que me iba a reventar, la cabeza igualmente a esplotar............ luego despues de ese dia, una semana con mareos y dolorcillo de cabeza pero ya mucho mas suave, decian los medicos que habia sido del estres o un virus raro de 24 horas, ya ya........ los huevos..........


----------



## felino66 (25 Mar 2020)

Mensaje que todos los clientes de coininvest han recibido en su sistema de mensajería.

Coininvest

¿Qué está pasando?

En pocas palabras, el impacto de COVID-19 ha llevado a una interrupción generalizada y al pánico en todos los mercados, financieros y de otro tipo.

El mercado de valores exhibe una volatilidad excepcional ya que los inversores reaccionan a las noticias cada día.

¿Por qué hay tanta escasez de lingotes físicos?
Tres razones:
1) Los inversores a menudo acuden a metales preciosos físicos en tiempos de agitación, esta situación no es diferente

2) las interrupciones logísticas impiden que las cadenas de suministro funcionen normalmente; los mismos vuelos ahora cancelados que normalmente usaría usted mismo a menudo se usan para transportar lingotes de proveedores a mayoristas

3) en un intento por evitar la propagación de COVID-19, muchas de las principales mentas y refinerías de metales preciosos del mundo han dejado de producir. Esto incluye Valcambi, Argor y The Royal Canadian Mint.

¿Qué está haciendo coininvest para ayudar?
A diferencia de muchos vendedores de lingotes, coininvest todavía acepta sus pedidos en línea 24/7.

Como parte del equipo de metales preciosos en INTL FCStone Inc, tenemos una red global de relaciones a través de nuestras oficinas en Dubai, Londres y Singapur.

Esto nos ha permitido obtener un inventario no disponible en otros lugares. Nuestros equipos trabajan las 24 horas para mantener los productos que desea en stock.

¿Por qué debería confiar en coininvest?
Coininvest es propiedad exclusiva de INTL FCStone Inc, una compañía Fortune 500.

Mientras que otros vendedores se están quedando sin existencias y suspenden su sitio web, tenemos más inventario que nunca. Coininvest sigue comprometido a proporcionar los productos que necesita.

¿Cuánto tardará mi pedido en enviarse?
En pocas palabras, no podemos decir. Continuamos procesando cientos de paquetes cada día, pero le pedimos que se abstenga de contactarnos para preguntar sobre su pedido.

Puede estar seguro de que estamos trabajando incansablemente para enviar su pedido lo antes posible.

Nuestro equipo tiene más de 100 años de experiencia en el mercado de metales preciosos y todos estamos de acuerdo: la demanda de lingotes físicos en este momento no tiene precedentes.

Como siempre, coininvest aprecia su confianza y les desea a usted y a sus familias la mejor de las suertes en este momento difícil.

Saludos,
Daniel Marburger
Director de coininvest

------

x cierto, dicen que "sí" tienen físico, pero mirar que precios,

El kruger del 2020 a 1900 € -- 1900 x 32,1 = a 61.000 € el kilo


CoinInvest.com – La compañía de confianza para sus inversiones en oro y plata


.


----------



## Higadillas (25 Mar 2020)

Tremendo el desacople que se ha producido entre el spot y el precio del físico. A qué precio calculais que puede estar el gramo de oro y la onza de plata? Yo diría, siendo conservador que a 50 y a 20.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Mar 2020)

Acabo de comprar 50 Queen Beast Yale en goldsilver, sale a 18€ la onza de plata. Con lo sacado en el Dow Jones a plata que va.


----------



## Silver94 (25 Mar 2020)

Casi 25 euros la onza de Kruger en Coininvest. No llega a la burrada de las Maple, pero aún así es un buen palo.


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2020)

Perdonad la intromisión, pero tengo algunos carlillos de plata de 12 E del BdE de la fiebre de 2010.
Creo que últimamente perdía dinero.
¿Al guien sabe su valor actual, peso.......................?


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> Perdonad la intromisión, pero tengo algunos carlillos de plata de 12 E del BdE de la fiebre de 2010.
> Creo que últimamente perdía dinero.
> ¿Al guien sabe su valor actual, peso.......................?



18 g de plata .625. Una Maple actualmente se vende por 20 € y trae 31,1 g de plata .9999. Haz los números tú que a mí con la calculadora del móvil me parece un coñazo.


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> 18 g de plata .625. Una Maple actualmente se vende por 20 € y trae 31,1 g de plata .9999. Haz los números tú que a mí con la calculadora del móvil me parece un coñazo.



¿.925?
18G DE .925 SON, grosso modo, COMO 16 DE .999 O ASÍ.

y 16 LA MITAD DE 31,1 ASÍ QUE UNOS 10 EUROS LAS DE 12 EUROS, CREO.

Las guardaré.

Gracias.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2020)

Fachadolid dijo:


> ¿.925?
> 18G DE .925 SON, grosso modo, COMO 16 DE .999 O ASÍ.
> 
> y 16 LA MITAD DE 31,1 ASÍ QUE UNOS 10 EUROS LAS DE 12 EUROS, CREO.
> ...



.925, es correcto. Se me ha ido la olla .

También las puedes devolver al BCE y comprar onzas


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

Son 18 g x 0,925 = 16,65 g
x 0,4277 €/g = 7,12 €
x 1,21 iva = 8,62 €

Pero claro, al precio que se está vendiendo, habría que sumarle más valor.

De todas formas, ¿se pueden cambiar por 12 € en algún banco? Creo recordar que en el banco de España se podía...
Yo tengo y no las vendería. Total por esa calderilla, mejor esperar y quien sabe, seguramente tendrán más valor después del apocalipsis.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 50 Queen Beast Yale en goldsilver, sale a 18€ la onza de plata. Con lo sacado en el Dow Jones a plata que va.



¿Dónde? ¿Puedes poner el enlace? No lo veo...


----------



## Jebediah (25 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Dónde? ¿Puedes poner el enlace? No lo veo...



2 oz silver QUEEN'S BEAST 2019 The THE YALE OF BEAUFORT - GOLDSILVER.BE


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Son 18 g x 0,925 = 16,65 g
> x 0,4277 €/g = 7,12 €
> x 1,21 iva = 8,62 €
> 
> ...



En cualquier sucursal del banco de España te las recompran por su valor facial (12 euros ). Ahora mismo le sacas más así que por su valor en plata. Total, para ellos es un negocio redondo, pues las pueden fundir y revenderlas con colorines por los 30 eypos que cuestan las últimas ediciones de la fmnt que llevan la MISMA cantidad de plata, unos genios... . No como los "primos" de los austriacos que hacen lo contrario y a una onza pura de plata le ponen un valor facial de uro y medio. ...


----------



## marquen2303 (25 Mar 2020)

Cuidado con Goldsilver.be porque a un amigo le cancelaron el pedido que hizo el 10/03, hoy recibió un mail donde le dicen que el pedido esta cancelado sin ningún tipo de explicación.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> 2 oz silver QUEEN'S BEAST 2019 The THE YALE OF BEAUFORT - GOLDSILVER.BE



Sale a 18,44 €, no?


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Cuidado con Goldsilver.be porque a un amigo le cancelaron el pedido que hizo el 10/03, hoy recibió un mail donde le dicen que el pedido esta cancelado sin ningún tipo de explicación.



Pues yo compré a media de 16, con los 35 de gastos incluidos.... espero que no hagan ese fraude...
Está pagado y tengo la factura.... no creo que puedan hacerlo.... tienen el almacenaje, pero no para que hagan lo que les dé la gana según suba o baje el precio... eso no tiene sentido ni es legal...
¿Se lo cancelaron después de haber estado pagado?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sale a 18,44 €, no?



Pues veo que ahora está a 36,86. Yo tengo en el pedido precio a 36,06€... ¿Le han cambiado el precio con mi pedido?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Mar 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues yo compré a media de 16, con los 35 de gastos incluidos.... espero que no hagan ese fraude...



Precio buenísimo, a ver si no lo cancelan. Por lo que parece la plata tiene suelo para la venta en los 15€-16€.


----------



## marquen2303 (25 Mar 2020)

El pedido y pagado el 10/03. Y yo vi hoy el mail que le mandan y solo dice: "el pedido xxxx" esta cancelado


----------



## estupeharto (25 Mar 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues veo que ahora está a 36,86. Yo tengo en el pedido precio a 36,06€... ¿Le han cambiado el precio con mi pedido?



Te lo van actualizando según sube o baja, hasta que confirmas. Una vez confirmas todos los pasos, ya está a ese precio.
Luego ya lo pagas.

Llegué a comprar las del buho a 14,84 ... tenía que haber comprado más. Pero pensé que podía bajar.
Pero pillé a buen precio variedad con más premium, por tener.
De todas formas, esta bajada la he aprovechado bien.


----------



## dabuti (25 Mar 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> En cualquier sucursal del banco de España te las recompran por su valor facial (12 euros ). Ahora mismo le sacas más así que por su valor en plata. Total, para ellos es un negocio redondo, pues las pueden fundir y revenderlas con colorines por los 30 eypos que cuestan las últimas ediciones de la fmnt que llevan la MISMA cantidad de plata, unos genios... . No como los "primos" de los austriacos que hacen lo contrario y a una onza pura de plata le ponen un valor facial de uro y medio. ...



Prefiero eso, en EUR o silver, a tener papelillos de colores. Gracias.


----------



## Muttley (26 Mar 2020)

Canela fina esta entrevista al CEO de First Majestic sobre el desparrame entre precio spot y precio de físico.



Resumen ejecutivo

1-comprarían onzas 999 a menos de 15$. Todo, pero claro añade que nadie es tan imbecil para vender a ese precio.

2- han vendido a 17,5$. Y han vendido 400 o 500 veces más de lo normal. Ahora a 18,5$.

3- no se Han aprovechado....porque no tienen material en la parte retail.
Sus minas han paralizado la entrega de material a precios spot. Se lo han guardado para precios mejores. A este precio NO venden. Se lo pueden permitir por su músculo financiero. 

4-El metal que tiene las mints lo han comprado a 17-18$. Y partir de ahí fabricar. Break even de 20$. No van a vender a 15$ a no ser que se vean muy pillados.

5-Los grandes de la electrónica están construyendo stock a estos precios de la plata,

6-25% de la plata mundial cerrada ahora mismo Por el cierre de minas en Sudamerica. Los de 5)...no están tranquilos.

7-De sus minas, las más aisladas siguen trabajando y no esperan cambios pues apenas hay vuelos privados . Las otras con potenciales restricciones. Un caso de un trabajador en contacto directo con un positivo. Comité de emergencia.

8-En cuanto a precio, aún ve toneladas de dolor, y eso lo ha dicho literal.

9- Espera recuperaciones al estilo de 2008. De 9 a 40....pero aún no estamos ahí.

10- en cuanto a la cotización de las mineras....idem, aún no está ahí, pero llegará en los dos siguientes cuartos tras el control de la pandemia.


----------



## Minory (26 Mar 2020)

Que tal esta tienda Suisse Gold - Precious Metals Dealers. Tiene buenos precios en monedas de otros años para bullion no?


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues veo que ahora está a 36,86. Yo tengo en el pedido precio a 36,06€... ¿Le han cambiado el precio con mi pedido?



He pillado una de cada a 36 y pico... pero veo que han subido los costes de envío de 35 a 40... 
Yo lo tengo almacenado, pero se ve que quieren sacar pasta como sea. Espero que no lo vayan subiendo de 5 en 5 (p.e.c.t.l.h.) como vomistar


----------



## snafu (26 Mar 2020)

suisse gold tenía hace dos días un aviso de que por el covid19 sus envíos tardarían al menos 80 o 90 días. Ahora ha desaparecido pero no encuentro ninguna información de plazos de entrega, me informaría antes. Se reservan el derecho a cancelar en cualquier momento. Además, tienen el envío al día siguiente (lo normal en otras tiendas), con un stock reducido de monedas, aunque también se veía afectado por el aviso covid19. Eso podría explicar sus bajos precios. Creo que esa web es más indicada para el sercicio de vault, o bóveda de custodia, para el que esté interesado.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Mar 2020)

Minory dijo:


> Que tal esta tienda Suisse Gold - Precious Metals Dealers. Tiene buenos precios en monedas de otros años para bullion no?



Jaja, es la tercera vez que lo preguntas forero, sin acritud, ya ves que te han dicho que sí son buenos precios, yo estoy preguntándoles cual es el tiempo de envío estimado para unos tubos de aces pero por otra parte veo que tienen tubos de onzas variadas circuladas y de filarmónicas 2020 tambien circuladas  con envío al día siguiente a 15,35 por onza, ¿alguien que tenga idea del estado de estas onzas si las ha comprado antes?.

Monedas de plata Filarmónicas austriaca de 1 onza 2020 – tubo de 20

Tube of 20 x 1 Ounce Silver Bullion Coin, 999+ Fine

Bueno veo que Snafu me ha aclarado parte del asunto.

Y al hacer simulacion de pedido de un tubo de ases veo que los precios están sin iva, a tomar por culo.


----------



## marquen2303 (26 Mar 2020)

Me acaba de comentar mi colega que Goldsilver.be le había cancelado el pedido porque no estaba pagada la factura entonces este le envío una copia del transfer que hizo el 11/3 y le han contestado que ahora la orden esta en proceso. Ya veremos como va


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

El cryptoyuan sigue deslizando cosillas. Nada del metal del k hablaba el vendeburras Keiser...por ahora.

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


----------



## Varito (26 Mar 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Jaja, es la tercera vez que lo preguntas forero, sin acritud, ya ves que te han dicho que sí son buenos precios, yo estoy preguntándoles cual es el tiempo de envío estimado para unos tubos de aces pero por otra parte veo que tienen tubos de onzas variadas circuladas y de filarmónicas 2020 tambien circuladas  con envío al día siguiente a 15,35 por onza, ¿alguien que tenga idea del estado de estas onzas si las ha comprado antes?.
> 
> Monedas de plata Filarmónicas austriaca de 1 onza 2020 – tubo de 20
> 
> ...



Tienes que sumar IVA y unos 33+- de envío


----------



## mr nobody (26 Mar 2020)

Es posible que con la que se avecina los gobiernes y mercados simplemente ignoren el oro y el btc. Que les de igual que lo tengas en casa o no, por que todo va a ser una nueva economia digital hiper centralizada donde no habra cabida para el mercado en B. 

Las casa ya ni compran


----------



## Minory (26 Mar 2020)

Gr


Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Jaja, es la tercera vez que lo preguntas forero, sin acritud, ya ves que te han dicho que sí son buenos precios, yo estoy preguntándoles cual es el tiempo de envío estimado para unos tubos de aces pero por otra parte veo que tienen tubos de onzas variadas circuladas y de filarmónicas 2020 tambien circuladas  con envío al día siguiente a 15,35 por onza, ¿alguien que tenga idea del estado de estas onzas si las ha comprado antes?.
> 
> Monedas de plata Filarmónicas austriaca de 1 onza 2020 – tubo de 20
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información, si te contestan algo acerca del envío te agradecería si lo compartes. Un saludo


----------



## Erzam (26 Mar 2020)

La leche !!! Se han pasado de frenada.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Mar 2020)

McEwen Mining temporarily suspends ops at Black Fox, Gold Bar mines

Ahí va otra.


----------



## Daviot (26 Mar 2020)

Saben que a río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. Pero bueno los que hemos hecho los deberes y sabíamos lo que iba a llegar no tenemos problema porque ya vamos servidos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2020)

Yo creo que en realidad saben que hay gente que con esta mierda va a arruinarse y que necesitaran vender al precio que sea.


----------



## Muttley (26 Mar 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo creo que en realidad saben que hay gente que con esta mierda va a arruinarse y que necesitaran vender al precio que sea.



Pues no se por que me da que la gente que tiene la cultura de invertir en metales preciosos suele huir de las preferentes, los afinsas, las marcrohipotecas, los Cayennes a crédito y los viajes de postureo instagramero. Suelen tener una cultura económica media-alta Y un sentido común alto-alto.

De esta forma es complicado a priori que se vean lo suficiente pillados sea cual sea la situación coyuntural como para vender apresuradamente y sin planificar, si no es caso de enfermedad o de impuestos “sorpresa”.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (26 Mar 2020)

Compran un poco por debajo de spot y venden a precio de mercado


----------



## Berciano230 (26 Mar 2020)




----------



## timi (27 Mar 2020)

dejo esto

'There is no gold' -- Bullion dealers sell out in panic buying | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 Mar 2020)

Minory dijo:


> Gr
> 
> Gracias por la información, si te contestan algo acerca del envío te agradecería si lo compartes. Un saludo



Me dicen en un correo que el tiempo de envío actual es de 4 semanas.


----------



## MIP (27 Mar 2020)

Minory dijo:


> Que tal esta tienda Suisse Gold - Precious Metals Dealers. Tiene buenos precios en monedas de otros años para bullion no?



Si miras opiniones por ahí dicen que son una estafa.


Suisse Gold is rated "Poor" with 2.6 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## Jebediah (27 Mar 2020)

Se les ha ido la pinza a los de Degussa. Todas las moneda de 1 oz a 30,35€... incluso las Monster Box de 500 piezas salen a más de 30€.


----------



## Higadillas (27 Mar 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Se les ha ido la pinza a los de Degussa. Todas las moneda de 1 oz a 30,35€... incluso las Monster Box de 500 piezas salen a más de 30€.



Visto el panorama, la pregunta es la siguiente: de verdad hay peña que está comprando a estos precios?


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Mar 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Visto el panorama, la pregunta es la siguiente: de verdad hay peña que está comprando a estos precios?



Si piensan que el precio va a subir, si


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Mar 2020)

El FMI sopesa los pros y los contras de una moneda digital de banco central


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Mar 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Visto el panorama, la pregunta es la siguiente: de verdad hay peña que está comprando a estos precios?



Yo te puedo responder. "Si", eso también te digo, no son de los nuestros, son gente que se ha dado cuenta de repente de lo que hay, y sigue siendo una inmensa mayoría aún los que o no se han dado cuenta o no pueden hacer nada.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Si piensan que el precio va a subir, si



O k la fiesta la pagarán con los depósitos bancarios, por ejemplo.
Alguien puede dejar en este sistema financiero todo su dinero con toda tranquilidad ?

Hay más factores k el simple precio. La misma naturaleza del metal como riqueza real.




tristezadeclon dijo:


> El FMI sopesa los pros y los contras de una moneda digital de banco central



"...respaldada por un gobierno de confianza..."

Click !!!


----------



## kikepm (27 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> El FMI sopesa los pros y los contras de una moneda digital de banco central



"Una moneda digital emitida a nivel nacional y* respaldada por un gobierno de confianza*, denominada en la unidad de cuenta nacional, puede ayudar a limitar la adopción de monedas emitidas por el sector privado (por ejemplo, las stablecoins), que pueden ser difíciles de regular y podrían plantear *riesgos para la estabilidad financiera* y la transmisión de la política monetaria". 

Van a reinventar la rueda. Lo triste es que mucha gente se tragará el cuento y seguirán creyendo que todo va bien.... cuando la inestabilidad financiera es causada por sus políticas de dinero fácil.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Van a reinventar la rueda. Lo triste es que mucha gente se tragará el cuento y seguirán creyendo que todo va bien.... cuando la inestabilidad financiera es causada por sus políticas de dinero fácil.



Mucha gente no, TODA. La crypto nacional usana ya se ha presentado como el canalizador de los 1000 pavos gratis por ciudadano de la MMT...a los k todo diox, por supuesto , va a poner el cazo, como BTC se lo pone a Tether, consciente de k es dinero-ilusión en su máxima expresión, pero necesario para un BTC k domine el ranking crypto con un precio delirante . Ambos casos son pura conveniencia económica y expansión interesada de la falacia monetaria imperante. Lo curioso , curiosísimo, es k el dinero humo k posibilite las políticas keynesianas y el control poblacional vía migajas sea considerado como tal...y la misma mecánica, idéntica, sea obviada cuando su objetivo es burbujear el precio de Bitcoin y camuflarla dentro del pastiche infumable de libertá y rigor monetario del falaz discurso maximalista bitcoñero. ( De los 30 pares con mayor volumen mundial de Bitcoin, nada menos k 27 , sí, veintisiete, son chutes de Tether infinito RESPALDADO EN NA-DA para sostener el precio o esperar dumps agazapado y anclado al pseudo-dólar para cargar BTC barato y volver a reproducir el loop especulativo enculando gacelas idealistas debidamente sermoneadas )

Y el asunto no es inventar, la castuza ya ni se molesta en camuflar sus fechorías, k llegan a cara descubierta en una memocracia global amortizadísima...es perpetuar la potestad de creación de pasta de la nada y generar sus cascadas de zombies controlados. Por cierto, si se busca una stable coin de referencia mundial, la regulación sobre las demás se presume en claves de pura guillotina...siendo el refugio básico del ranking crypto y especialmente del disparatado totem bitcoñero , con el consiguiente drenado de precio. Ahí las cryptos sí serán ejercicios de militancia integral ( Y los movimientos de grandes capitales especulativos, como los k ha ejercido Bitcoin en el sector mientras se ha permitido la ley de la jungla, distorsionarán cualquier proyecto de cotización abierta a su puro capricho , como ha sido el caso hasta ahora en un ranking crypto k se ha mostrado incapaz de conseguir una reserva de valor en las minimas condiciones ...salvo k se haya anclado al fiat pastelero como es el caso de las stable coins ).

La clave estará en cómo se "interpagan" la riqueza real esos bloques monetarios, sabedores de sus respectivos timos, k presumiblemente intentarán evitar en su comercio puntual. Y si el Oro es el elegido, la persecución castuza , y la presión social debidamente alentada, pintan históricas. Con ver las "cacerías al vecino paseante" k se están dando entre los confinados lobotomitados, suficiente para imaginar lo k podrán hacer a quienes se responsabilice de no entregar su Oro para curar a los niños con cáncer con medicinas importadas, por poner un ejemplo...k habrá miles.


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Mar 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Se les ha ido la pinza a los de Degussa. Todas las moneda de 1 oz a 30,35€... incluso las Monster Box de 500 piezas salen a más de 30€.



Degussa siempre han sido muy caros para plata, pero desde luego esos precios son ya de locos... con lo poco que les queda de "horros" exactamente igual, se han subido a la parra cosa mala... el que comenten ellos mismos en prensa digital que prácticamente están vendiendo todos los lingotes que les llegan supongo que les ha animado a ello...

Un saludete


----------



## kikepm (27 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Mucha gente no, TODA. La crypto nacional usana ya se ha presentado como el canalizador de los 1000 pavos gratis por ciudadano de la MMT...a los k todo diox, por supuesto , va a poner el cazo, como BTC se lo pone a Tether, consciente de k es dinero-ilusión en su máxima expresión, pero necesario para un BTC k domine el ranking crypto con un precio delirante . Ambos casos son pura conveniencia económica y expansión interesada de la falacia monetaria imperante. Lo curioso , curiosísimo, es k el dinero humo k posibilite las políticas keynesianas y el control poblacional vía migajas sea considerado como tal...y la misma mecánica, idéntica, sea obviada cuando su objetivo es burbujear el precio de Bitcoin y camuflarla dentro del pastiche infumable de libertá y rigor monetario del falaz discurso maximalista bitcoñero. ( De los 30 pares con mayor volumen mundial de Bitcoin, nada menos k 27 , sí, veintisiete, son chutes de Tether infinito RESPALDADO EN NA-DA para sostener el precio o esperar dumps agazapado y anclado al pseudo-dólar para cargar BTC barato y volver a reproducir el loop especulativo enculando gacelas idealistas debidamente sermoneadas )



Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo lo que dices, pero sigo sin ver que los pro BTC tengan algo que ver con un sistema que no es BTC, y que no ha sido ni alentado ni promovido por ellos. Sería como acusarles de algo con la expansión monetaria del dólar que termina llegando y subiendo el valor de BTC (o del oro, como cualquier otro activo al que le pueda influenciar la emisión de fiat). 

Por otra parte, suponiendo que el valor de BTC sea determinado por la cantidad de Theters emitidos, lo que es una supersimplificación, habría que considerar dos casos:

Caso 1. Que theter esté respaldado al 100% en dólares, en cuyo caso los tenedores de dólares que cambian a Theter son los que estarían empujando el precio al alza de BTC, por medio de dólares en última instancia (cosa que no tiene que ver con BTC).

Caso 2. Que theter no esté respaldado y exista reserva fraccionaria de Theters, en cuyo caso la expansión de Theters estaría empujando el precio al alza de BTC, por medio de theters falsos en última instancia (cosa que no tiene que ver con BTC).

En ambos casos, 1 y 2, no veo que relación tiene esto con BTC, cuya filosofía, intereses, o fundamentales son totalmente ajenos a estas causas.

Por lo expuesto, veo muchas lagunas en tu argumentación anti BTC. Lo que saco en claro es que odias BTC por encima de todo supongo que debido precisamente a su éxito.

Ojo, que mi exposición no es un argumento pro BTC (es un argumento contra un ataque erróneo a BTC). Yo no se que va a pasar con él, aunque espero y deseo que triunfe y llegue el día en que el fiat se diluya de una forma tal que se busquen alternativas por parte de la masa.



esseri dijo:


> Y el asunto no es inventar, la castuza ya ni se molesta en camuflar sus fechorías, k llegan a cara descubierta en una memocracia global amortizadísima...es perpetuar la potestad de creación de pasta de la nada y generar sus cascadas de zombies controlados. Por cierto, si se busca una stable coin de referencia mundial, la regulación sobre las demás se presume en claves de pura guillotina...siendo el refugio básico del ranking crypto y especialmente del disparatado totem bitcoñero , con el consiguiente drenado de precio. Ahí las cryptos sí serán ejercicios de militancia integral ( Y los movimientos de grandes capitales especulativos, como los k ha ejercido Bitcoin en el sector mientras se ha permitido la ley de la jungla, distorsionarán cualquier proyecto de cotización abierta a su puro capricho , como ha sido el caso hasta ahora en un ranking crypto k se ha mostrado incapaz de conseguir una reserva de valor en las minimas condiciones ...salvo k se haya anclado al fiat pastelero como es el caso de las stable coins ).
> 
> La clave estará en cómo se "interpagan" la riqueza real esos bloques monetarios, sabedores de sus respectivos timos, k presumiblemente intentarán evitar en su comercio puntual. Y si el Oro es el elegido, la persecución castuza , y la presión social debidamente alentada, pintan históricas. Con ver las "cacerías al vecino paseante" k se están dando entre los confinados lobotomitados, suficiente para imaginar lo k podrán hacer a quienes se responsabilice de no entregar su Oro para curar a los niños con cáncer con medicinas importadas, por poner un ejemplo...k habrá miles.



Si he entendido bien lo que quieres decir, afirmas que la creación de una stable coin del stablishment global permitiría el trasvase de valor desde ella hacia BTC y otras criptos, que harían llevar a la luna el valor de BTC. 

No veo porque esto es diferente de la situación actual. Lo que caracteriza al dinero fiat AHORA es que es estatal, centralizado, se lo follan cuando quieren, confiscable, etc. Que ese dinero pase a ser puramente electrónico no supone una diferencia.

O para decirlo en otra forma. El dólar, el euro, actualmente ya son stablecoins (ancladas a si mismas) electrónicas. Solo una fracción ínfima de todo el dinero no tiene esas características, y es el papel moneda. Los euros y dólares papel que manejamos aún, y cada vez menos.


Por supuesto, el 99,99% de la población está completamente lobotomizada con respecto a este tipo de ideas, sea oro, plata, btc, cuarentenas (tristísimo el caso de la madre y el niño de 4 años, me producen vergüenza ajena mis compatriotas).

Pero bueno, como ya alguna vez he afirmado con respecto a esto. NO SE PUEDE SALVAR A QUIEN NO QUIERE SER SALVADO.

Todos estos esclavos que viven felices de su servidumbre voluntaria, NINGUNA PENA. Cuando llegue el momento del dolor, a más de uno se lo restregaré en la cara. Por hijos de puta.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

@kikepm

Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo lo que dices, pero sigo sin ver que los pro BTC tengan algo que ver con un sistema que no es BTC, y que no ha sido ni alentado ni promovido por ellos. Sería como acusarles de algo con la expansión monetaria del dólar que termina llegando y subiendo el valor de BTC (o del oro, como cualquier otro activo al que le pueda influenciar la emisión de fiat).

Por otra parte, suponiendo que el valor de BTC sea determinado por la cantidad de Theters emitidos, lo que es una supersimplificación, habría que considerar dos casos:

Caso 1. Que theter esté respaldado al 100% en dólares, en cuyo caso los tenedores de dólares que cambian a Theter son los que estarían empujando el precio al alza de BTC, por medio de dólares en última instancia (cosa que no tiene que ver con BTC).

Caso 2. Que theter no esté respaldado y exista reserva fraccionaria de Theters, en cuyo caso la expansión de Theters estaría empujando el precio al alza de BTC, por medio de theters falsos en última instancia (cosa que no tiene que ver con BTC).

En ambos casos, 1 y 2, no veo que relación tiene esto con BTC, cuya filosofía, intereses, o fundamentales son totalmente ajenos a estas causas.

Por lo expuesto, veo muchas lagunas en tu argumentación anti BTC. Lo que saco en claro es que odias BTC por encima de todo supongo que debido precisamente a su éxito.


*No, para nada odio BTC, de hecho, soy holder puramente "residual" sería estúpido no serlo tras años en crypto y además, espero sacar wena tajada, nos ha jodío...pero no era éso lo k me atrajo del proyecto, sino su cara más idealista, hoy bien lejos de su personalidá.

Tether no es ni por el forro un reflejo de fiat infinito en juego, ni en su mayor parte, imo...pero sí un burladero crypto práctico k tras años de crecimiento exponencial crypto , burbujones como el de 2017 incluídos, así como una emisión al puro capricho de sus dueños ha generado en reserva de valor fiat como stable coin aceptada en el ranking...e iwalmente, en herramienta recurrente de un volumen descomunal para el trading especulativo de BTC y la extracción de riqueza mediante creación y drenaje de burbujas en el resto de proyectos , lo k considero hoy puro ADN y la cara más habitual de su uso, sobre todo tras sus pésimas cualidades monetarias, siendo volátil, un medio de pago lentísimo en cuanto a otras propuestas del sector...y una unidá de cuenta k simplemente no merece consideración. De cualquier modo, aunque Tether proviniese de un volquete fiat, éso no le daría mayor carta de naturaleza a mi juicio...no cuando la orientación de ese volquete es decididamente especulativa - iwal k cuando se orienta a cualquier otra burbuja - y no el fiat "robado al sistema" y desprogramado por convicción, k entiendo una aspiración inicial tal como BTC se planteaba.

Por otro lado, no hace falta k Tether sea falsificado ni me paro a considerarlo bueno o malo en términos de una reserva fraccionaria adecuada o no. Tether carece de respaldo, se respalda con los activos k sus impulsores consideren oportunos. Tras éso, poco más hay que decir...es como si los ladrilleros cañís pre-Lehman estuvieran financiándose aún con sus zulitos burbujeados a tal precio en el banco...es una trampa k se retroalimenta sola.

Dicho ésto, LO ÚNICO k realmente me preocupa es k se obvie esta cuestión, , para mí el rasgo característico nº1 de BTC en la actualidá y k creo k debe estar siempre presente en una exposición inicial a neófitos ( y en estos hilos metaleros hay bastantes )...o el riesgo desestimado al entrar en el proyecto es muy alto. Entiendo k en esos trances hay k saber k BTC está altamente influenciado ( para mí, principalmente ) por Tether y el fiat , dos catalizadores económicos de mierda y primer orden , y gran parte de su comportamiento actual viene de ello. Con éso bien asimilado, creo k cada cual es mayorcito para embarcarse en algo de este tipo.*





Ojo, que mi exposición no es un argumento pro BTC (es un argumento contra un ataque erróneo a BTC). Yo no se que va a pasar con él, aunque espero y deseo que triunfe y llegue el día en que el fiat se diluya de una forma tal que se busquen alternativas por parte de la masa.



Si he entendido bien lo que quieres decir, afirmas que la creación de una stable coin del stablishment global permitiría el trasvase de valor desde ella hacia BTC y otras criptos, que harían llevar a la luna el valor de BTC.

*Podría ser éso...o todo lo contrario ( yo creo k si BTC es auténtico respecto a sus premisas iniciales, de hecho, la opción k veo más posible , y esto es impresión personal, es la segunda, k le corten Tether y lo desguacen ). La dominancia k BTC consigue apoyándose en esos medios de fiat&Tether infinitos podría ser replicada iwalmente con una nueva stable coin castuza ( k además de la banca, sería el regulador ) y la influencia especulativa sobre el resto del ranking sería, iwal k ahora con BTC, absolutamente determinante. Yo creo k con una stable coin estelar , respaldada además por el regulador, sencillamente sobrevivirían los proyectos elegidos por la castuza, sean presuntamente libertarios O NO. Más cuando, tal como apuntaba antes, ningún proyecto de cotización abierta ha demostrado la mínima aptitud como reserva de valor y ante grandes movimientos especulativos son carne de cañón. En fin, k darían por culo constantemente a los proyectos incómodos, pumpearían sus aplicaciones venenosas, etc...*

No veo porque esto es diferente de la situación actual. Lo que caracteriza al dinero fiat AHORA es que es estatal, centralizado, se lo follan cuando quieren, confiscable, etc. Que ese dinero pase a ser puramente electrónico no supone una diferencia.

*Claro k sí : K su dominancia no sería un asunto colateral casi a nivel particular, sino imperialista ,monopolístico y a cara descubierta. EN resumen : Un aniquilador de riqueza ajena al establishment , tal como lo es BTC actualmente por puro volumen respecto al resto, a los que sume en una ratonera infinita de pumps & dumps negándoles aspirar a una operativa y evolución propias basada en la meritocracia tecnológica - cosa k entiendo infinitamente más "de ley" -. A maximalistas malabarísticos como Max Keiser esa capacidá extractiva de BTC, esos "Do de pecho" como agujero negro, les hace gracia...para mí, ningún sistema económico invasivo es el sistema económico ideal ( aunque ésto ya es obviamente una preferencia personal ) y menos si persigue la cuadratura del círculo económica en la defensa del patrimonio individual contra CUALQUIER AUTORIDÁ - idea a la k, tal vez subjetivamente, yo asocié BTC en su día ...y si así es, sencillamente, no es BTC lo k busco como dinero ideal , pero tampoco admito k se me venda como tal , claro -.*

O para decirlo en otra forma. El dólar, el euro, actualmente ya son stablecoins (ancladas a si mismas) electrónicas. Solo una fracción ínfima de todo el dinero no tiene esas características, y es el papel moneda. Los euros y dólares papel que manejamos aún, y cada vez menos.

*El formato es puramente estético...la gran diferencia en cuanto a la influencia futura de las monedas patrias en el cotarro crypto es k oficialmente hasta ahora se han mantenido al margen e incluso menospreciando esa opción - imo, intencionadamente, para darle cierto barniz de dinero "democrático" o indie k nahide se hubiese creído en el caso de impulsarlo ellos - . SI entran en el juego, su dinero gratis lo distorsionará todo, como ha ocurrido en cualquier otro destino del fiat infinito y sus burbujas.*


Por supuesto, el 99,99% de la población está completamente lobotomizada con respecto a este tipo de ideas, sea oro, plata, btc, cuarentenas (tristísimo el caso de la madre y el niño de 4 años, me producen vergüenza ajena mis compatriotas).

Pero bueno, como ya alguna vez he afirmado con respecto a esto. NO SE PUEDE SALVAR A QUIEN NO QUIERE SER SALVADO.

Todos estos esclavos que viven felices de su servidumbre voluntaria, NINGUNA PENA. Cuando llegue el momento del dolor, a más de uno se lo restregaré en la cara. Por hijos de puta.


*El Oro y la plata son muy distintos. De hecho, la distorsión fiat para con ellos no es especulativa y con vista al enriquecimiento...sino represiva y destinada a la extinción de un konzéto monetario asimilado socialmente y a nivel mundial hace milenios. Y, por cierto, a día de hoy, sin el menor gesto aún de querer ser asimiladas por la castuza...bien al contrario de un cotarro crypto abierto y susceptible de ser , mal k bien, replicado y seguro k muy bien, manipulado.

Cojonudo todo sin INTERCAMBIO de arañazos de Maru, gracias. Y perdón al forerío por la parte off topic del post - k considero de cierto interés general, si no puramente metalero, sí de gente inquieta por recursos de reserva de riqueza ajenos al establishment , k , como rasgo colateral, entiendo k más de un metalero tendrá -.

Si todo OK, end oxtópic por mix partex ( k encima, salen tochacos, sorry ).*


----------



## Muttley (27 Mar 2020)

Ya sabéis niños. A guardar el dinero en el banco, especialmente en un momento como este de miedo. Está feo guardar el dinero en el colchón. 
Desde 1933 nadie ha perdido un penique de sus depósitos en un banco cubierto por la FDIC.

Acojonante. 
Vaya huevos!!!
Ni que decir tiene que tienen que estar asustados de verdad para emitir un vídeo como este.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Si piensan que el precio va a subir, si



Depues de ver eso crees que el precio sigue existiendo?

No es porque crean que va a subir. Es porque piensan que dentro de unos meses a lo mejor no pueden comprar nada con los dólares o los euros.


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Mar 2020)

*LOS REFINADORES DE ORO SUIZOS CESAN LA PRODUCCIÓN - FIN DEL MERCADO DE PAPEL*
24 de marzo de 2020

por Egon von Greyerz

*El cantón suizo de Ticino, en la parte italiana de Suiza, acaba de ordenar que cierren las refinerías de oro allí, inicialmente al 29 de marzo, pero se espera que esto se extienda. Tres de las refinerías más grandes del mundo: Argor, Valcambi y PAMP tienen su sede en Ticino. Es probable que veamos una gran presión en el mercado del papel de oro y plata. *Más adelante en este artículo.
*¿QUIEN PAGARÁ? - LA PRENSA DE IMPRESIÓN, ESTÚPIDO*
El mundo ahora verá donaciones masivas a individuos y corporaciones, rescates de bancos sobre apalancados y fondos de cobertura, además de déficits gubernamentales en rápido aumento. ¿Pero quién lo va a pagar? La imprenta - ¡estúpido! Quién más. La imprenta ha metido al mundo en este desastre financiero en primer lugar y todo lo que se necesita ahora es acelerarlo 100 veces o más.
¿Pero quién controla la imprenta? Esa es una élite irresponsable de banqueros centrales, el Estado Profundo y los gobiernos que se han beneficiado de la mayor burbuja financiera de la historia.
*BANCOS CENTRALES NOS HABLARON DE LA CRISIS EN AGOSTO-SEP.*
Las primeras señales de la última crisis en el sistema financiero fueron claras en agosto-septiembre, cuando el BCE dijo que tomaría todas las medidas necesarias y que la Fed comenzó a imprimir dinero desesperadamente que un gobernador de la Fed llamó fontanería y no QE. Por supuesto que estaba cayendo porque el sistema estaba goteando como un tamiz. Escribí en ese momento que lo que sucederá después será tan trascendental para el mundo como Nixon cerrando la ventana de oro en 1971. Y *aquí estamos 6 meses después con el balance de la Reserva Federal que se ha expandido en casi $ 1 billón. Además, todos los bancos centrales y gobiernos ahora se están comprometiendo a billones para apuntalar economías en quiebra y un sistema financiero en colapso.*
*EUROPA EN BLOQUEO*
La mayoría de las economías europeas están ahora estancadas. Tiendas, hoteles, restaurantes, bares, la mayoría de las oficinas y muchas fábricas ahora están cerradas. Prácticamente toda la fabricación europea de automóviles se ha detenido. La industria de las aerolíneas y el turismo está colapsando y la mayoría de las pequeñas empresas no tienen flujo de efectivo en más de un par de semanas.
Es una catástrofe increíblemente trágica que ahora está golpeando al mundo. He hablado sobre el próximo colapso de la economía mundial durante muchos años y he hecho todo lo posible para decirle a la gente que se proteja. Lamentablemente, la mayoría de la gente cree que los buenos tiempos durarán para siempre. Por lo tanto, la próxima recesión económica conmocionará al mundo.
Aunque siempre hay un catalizador para una recesión, el mundo no podría haber sido golpeado por un desencadenante peor. La mayor recesión económica de la historia se debió de todos modos.
*La impresión global de dinero aumentará a $ 10s y $ 100s de billones y cuando explote la burbuja de derivados, alcanzará $ cuatrillones. *No puede haber otro resultado.
*LAS ACCIONES BAJARÁN UN 90% MÁS RÁPIDO QUE EN 1929-32*
En 1929, le tomó al Dow 2 1/2 años bajar en un 90% y la depresión duró muchos años. Esta vez debido a Coronavirus (CV), el colapso será muy rápido. Todo podría suceder en 9-18 meses. Para entonces, el sistema financiero será irreconocible o inexistente. Todo el dinero impreso se valorará a su valor intrínseco de cero. Y también lo harán todos los activos que fueron comprados o creados por este dinero impreso. Las acciones bajarán un 99% y la mayoría de los bonos bajarán un 100%.
Pero incluso si los mercados colapsan muy rápidamente, *la economía mundial irá al fondo durante años y tal vez décadas.*
Los inversores en propiedades viven bajo la falsa impresión de que los ladrillos y el mortero siempre tendrán un valor. Lamentablemente, ese no será el caso. Si no hay inquilinos o si no pagan el alquiler, las propiedades serán casi inútiles. Ya he escuchado de amigos en el negocio inmobiliario que dicen que los inquilinos no pueden pagar el alquiler. Los gobiernos de algunos países han prometido ayudar con el alquiler. Pero esa ayuda consistirá en dinero impreso sin valor y, por lo tanto, solo tendrá un efecto a muy corto plazo ya que su valor disminuye diariamente. Si el dinero impreso fuera riqueza, todos podríamos dejar de funcionar.
*FALSO DINERO, FALSAS VALORACIONES, FALSOS MERCADOS*
Así que ahora estamos entrando al final de una fase de 100 años de dinero falso, valoraciones falsas, mercados falsos y deuda ilimitada, todo lo cual lleva a la burbuja más grande de la historia. Esto también ha llevado a falsos valores éticos y morales y a la ruptura de los valores familiares. Demasiadas personas han estado persiguiendo al becerro de oro o los valores materiales.
Lo que hace que el próximo período sea particularmente difícil es la combinación de CV que golpea a muchas personas junto con presiones financieras severas. Un porcentaje muy grande de la población experimentará tiempos extremadamente difíciles tanto física como financieramente.
*HOSPITALES QUE LUCHAN EN UNA BATALLA DESESPERADA CON CV*
Como hemos visto en muchos países europeos, no hay suficientes unidades de cuidados intensivos o ventiladores, incluso para una fracción de los pacientes que lo necesitan. Los médicos y el personal médico, por ejemplo, en Italia o el Reino Unido, están luchando en una batalla desesperada pero perdida y todavía trabajan todo el día. Muchas personas mayores y gravemente enfermas ni siquiera son admitidas, ya que no hay espacio y se les deja morir.
La situación empeora aún más porque la mayoría de los gobiernos han esperado demasiado tiempo para tomar medidas enérgicas. Si escuchara a la mayoría de los líderes de estado en Europa y los Estados Unidos, todos pensarían que lo tenían bajo control y que su país no se vería gravemente afectado. Y luego, por cada día que pasaba, cambiaron gradualmente el tono al darse cuenta de que su país también se vería gravemente afectado. Todo lo que un país necesita hacer es mirar a Italia, donde el CV comenzó hace solo unas semanas, pero lamentablemente sigue creciendo exponencialmente. Apenas el sábado hubo 800 muertes que causaron casi 5,000 muertes en total. Otros países pueden, con cierto retraso, extrapolar las cifras de Italia para pronosticar lo que les afectará. Además, en muchos países la población no se toma en serio los consejos o instrucciones y se mezcla abiertamente con otras personas.
Nadie puede decir cuánto durará esto. *Los observadores en el terreno en China dicen que el CV todavía está creciendo allí en lugar de la información oficial del gobierno. Algunas personas dicen que podría durar 6 meses o más y esto no parece improbable.*
*LA ECONOMÍA MUNDIAL PODRÍA DESAPARECER EN UN AGUJERO NEGRO*
Si la economía cerró durante más de 6 meses con la mayoría de las personas sin trabajo y las partes principales del sector manufacturero cerraron, tanto la economía como el sistema financiero desaparecerán en un agujero negro. *Los gobiernos tendrán opciones muy difíciles en las próximas semanas y meses: la supervivencia de las personas frente a la supervivencia de la economía.*
En cuanto a los mercados, el mercado alcista ha terminado y sea cual sea el resultado que veamos de las acciones de CV y del gobierno, el mundo ahora está entrando en un mercado bajista secular severo que será duradero. Todos los activos de burbuja, acciones, bonos y propiedades disminuirán en un 90% o más.
*Todos los principales países liderados por la Fed, el BCE, el FMI, el BOJ, el PBOC, etc. imprimirán cantidades ilimitadas de dinero. *Todas las monedas disminuirán en un 100% a medida que terminen la carrera hacia el fondo a su valor intrínseco de CERO. Pronto veremos una alta inflación, que conducirá rápidamente a la hiperinflación.
*EL MERCADO DE ORO DE PAPEL SE COLAPSARÁ*
El oro y otros metales preciosos mantendrán su poder adquisitivo y probablemente mucho más que eso a medida que el enorme y manipulado mercado del papel en oro y plata se derrumba. Comex y otras bolsas de futuros se combinarán de manera predeterminada con todo el sistema LBMA de bancos de lingotes.
Actualmente existe una fuerte demanda de oro y especialmente de plata. Los pequeños distribuidores no tienen existencias de la mayoría de los artículos. Los compradores más grandes como nosotros aún pueden obtener oro de las refinerías, pero para la plata hay un retraso de un par de semanas en la actualidad.
Así que hay muchos factores que serán extremadamente favorables para los metales preciosos:

Miedo y pérdida de confianza en la economía.
Colapso del sistema financiero
Fracaso del mercado del papel
Desbaste de monedas e hiperinflación
Aumento exponencial de la demanda.
Toda la producción actual de oro se absorbe anualmente, por lo que no hay excedentes
Hemos alcanzado el pico de oro y la producción disminuirá
Todavía es posible comprar oro y plata físicos a un precio muy bajo basado en el mercado de papel falso. Esto no durará mucho ya que la escasez pronto se desarrollará y la revaloración de los metales es inminente. *La oración anterior fue escrita el 24 de marzo. El oro ha subido $ 100 desde entonces. Esto es solo el comienzo de una importante revaloración a largo plazo del oro.
Recuerde que la razón principal para tener metales físicos es para el seguro y la preservación de la riqueza y no para obtener ganancias a corto plazo.
Finalmente, recuerden cuidarse a sí mismos y a las familias y, en particular, a la generación anterior.*
*PARAR LA PRENSA*
*PRESIÓN EN EL MERCADO DE ORO FÍSICO Y FINAL DEL MERCADO DE PAPEL EN ORO Y PLATA
El cierre de las refinerías suizas en el Cantón del Tesino debido al CV está teniendo un efecto importante en la disponibilidad de oro. Debemos recordar que el 70% de todas las barras de oro en el mundo se producen en Suiza y que las 3 mayores refinerías se encuentran en Ticino, donde el gobierno local ha ordenado el cierre de fábricas no esenciales.
Desde el viernes pasado, cuando cerraron las refinerías suizas, el oro subió $ 100 y la demanda es importante y frenética. Oferta: los diferenciales de oferta han aumentado sustancialmente y las primas sobre oro y plata son muy altas. El oro en grandes cantidades ahora es muy difícil de obtener pero no imposible. Hay una gran escasez de plata y es prácticamente imposible de encontrar. Pequeñas cantidades de plata obtienen un margen de beneficio del 100% en el acto.
Con muy poca disponibilidad física y una demanda sustancial, es probable que pronto haya presión en el mercado del papel. Los inversores que hayan comprado futuros de oro y plata estarán preocupados por los contratos que se están cumpliendo y solicitarán la entrega.
Lo que estamos viendo ahora es probablemente el comienzo del fin del mercado del papel de oro y plata.


Egon von Greyerz*
Fundador y socio gerente
Matterhorn Asset Management
Zurich, Suiza
Teléfono: +41 44 213 62 45


SWISS GOLD REFINERS CEASE PRODUCTION – END OF PAPER MARKET


----------



## zeromus44 (27 Mar 2020)

Vaya por delante mi desconocimiento sobre este mercado, pero lanzo esta pregunta. 

¿Es ahora un buen momento para comprar oro?


----------



## Dylan Thomas (28 Mar 2020)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Vaya por delante mi desconocimiento sobre este mercado, pero lanzo esta pregunta.
> 
> ¿Es ahora un buen momento para comprar oro?



Eso solo podrás saberlo de aquí a unos meses o quizá, años.
Yo aproveché el último desplome anterior a esta última subida para hacerme con lo que me faltaba. Ahora no compraría a precio de mercado. A spot, sí.


----------



## Play_91 (28 Mar 2020)

Ahora me parece una locura: compras 1kg y vale 53000€ y si lo vendes te dan 45000€


----------



## MIP (28 Mar 2020)

Ahora no hay físico, ya se dijo por activa y por pasiva, lo dijo Maloney, lo dijo Rickards y hasta mi abuela: “cuando el gran público quiera comprar oro y plata físicos, ya no quedará.”

Ha habido una ventana de 5-6 generosos años para darse cuenta de lo que se estaba cociendo. El que se haya dado por enterado ahora lo va a tener jodido para proteger sus ahorros.


----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Mar 2020)

*LBMA conspira con el COMEX - ¿Para bloquear el mercado mundial del oro?*

25 marzo 2020 09:54 Ronan Manly


Con una demanda física de oro sin precedentes en todo el mundo a medida que colapsan los mercados financieros en general, junto con la grave escasez de suministro de metales preciosos y el cierre de las principales refinerías de oro del mundo , era solo una cuestión antes de que los problemas de precios se agravaran en los ficticios y defectuosos mercados de oro de papel. del LBMA en Londres y el COMEX de EE. UU., como advertimos aquí , aquí y aquí durante las últimas semanas. Y de hecho advertido aquí , exactamente hace 3 años este mes.
Para cuando intercambia oro sin asignar sintético ilimitado y futuros de oro liquidados de facto en efectivo en una reorganización del equipo de etiqueta, como lo hacen los hermanos COMTC futuros / OTC de Londres continuamente en los lugares controlados por CME y London Bullion Market Association (LBMA), mientras proporciona ficticios descubrimiento de precios cuando el mercado físico del oro está en llamas, y no se puede encontrar suministro de oro, entonces no hay otra alternativa que quemarse.
*Tag Team Smackdown*
Por lo tanto, no es sorprendente ver lo que ahora estamos viendo en el mercado del oro: los hermanos risitas LBMA-COMEX comienzan a ser golpeados, con una cubierta para la otra mientras ambos alcanzan las cuerdas.
Aquellos que observan los precios del oro pueden haber visto primero los signos, una divergencia inusual que comenzó el lunes (23 de marzo) entre el precio spot del oro en dólares estadounidenses (XAUUSD) y el precio del contrato de futuros de oro COMEX más activo (April GC), con el precio spot cayendo notablemente por debajo del precio de futuros, al principio entre $ 5- $ 7, que $ 10, y luego a medida que avanzaba el día hasta $ 20.
Sin embargo, esto fue solo el comienzo, ya que en las primeras horas del martes por la mañana, hora del este (Nueva York y Chicago), el precio spot del oro cayó en $ 30 por debajo del precio del oro de futuros de COMEX, luego en $ 40 cuando el mercado de oro de Londres entró en funcionamiento. línea, luego por hasta $ 80 en la mañana de Londres, como puede ver en el cuadro a continuación (la línea azul es puntual, la línea verde y roja con barras es futuros). Observe la gran divergencia entre el 23 de marzo y el 24 de marzo.




*Divergencia: precio spot del oro en dólares estadounidenses (XAUUSD) frente al precio de futuros del oro en dólares estadounidenses COMEX (GCJ20), 22 de marzo - 24 de marzo de 2020. Fuente: www.barchart.com*
La divergencia entre el precio del oro spot y el precio del oro en el futuro continuó abriéndose fuerte durante todo el día de negociación del martes (24 de marzo) con diferenciales de compra-venta en el oro spot que también aumentaron a veces hasta $ 100, lo que causó desconcierto entre los reporteros de HSH y los observadores del mercado. cabezas tratando de encontrar explicaciones, con Kitco News afirmando que hubo:
_"Informes no confirmados de que las cotizaciones al contado del precio del oro en Londres se han vuelto poco confiables o se han retirado a medida que los creadores de mercado del Reino Unido cerraron debido al brote de Covid-19"_
Pero, ¿cómo podría ser cierto todo esto dado que la LBMA estaba garantizando el _" funcionamiento continuo y fluido del mercado de metales preciosos de Loco London a la luz del brote de Coronavirus (COVID-19) "_ con su plan 'Continuidad comercial del mercado de Londres'?
Ross Norman de Sharps Pixley en Londres fue más revelador en su elección de palabras, diciendo que :
_“Evidentemente, la falta de liquidez en el mercado spot ha significado que los creadores de mercado son claramente reacios a negociar. Con una oferta física muy disminuida, se deduce que asumir una posición conlleva un riesgo inherente significativo "_
Pero aún así, los creadores de mercado de LBMA tienen el deber y la obligación de hacer un mercado de oro. Es parte de las reglas de LBMA. Los creadores de mercado son proveedores de liquidez para el oro y tienen que proporcionar liquidez. Entonces, ¿dónde estaban estos creadores de mercado cuando el precio spot se apoderó, y por qué estos creadores de mercado no estarían haciendo un mercado y proporcionando liquidez para el oro?
*¿Bloqueo eficiente ... del mercado mundial del oro?*
Para el registro, los 12 miembros de LBMA que hacen mercado en cuestión son BNP Paribas, Citibank, Goldman Sachs, HSBC, ICBC Standard, JP Morgan Chase, Merrill Lynch, Morgan Stanley, Standard Chartered, Bank of Nova Scotia, Toronto-Dominion y UBS.
Más importante aún, en medio de la confusión, ¿dónde estaba la LBMA en todo esto? ¿Y hubo una perturbación en la fuerza entre el mercado del oro en papel (LBMA) y el mercado del oro en papel (COMEX)? Puedes apostar que hubo.
Con el precio spot incautado, entrar al escenario dejó a la LBMA con los anuncios más extraños durante la mañana del martes, un anuncio que no estaba en el sitio web de la LBMA , sino que se distribuyó a varios medios de comunicación como Kitco. La declaración de LBMA decía:
_“El mercado del oro de Londres sigue abierto a los negocios . Sin embargo, ha habido algún impacto en la liquidez derivado de la volatilidad de los precios en los contratos de futuros Comex 100oz . LBMA ha ofrecido su apoyo al Grupo CME para facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York y está trabajando en estrecha colaboración con COMEX y otras partes interesadas clave para garantizar el funcionamiento eficiente del mercado mundial del oro "._
Hay una serie de cosas extrañas sobre esta declaración:
- ¿Cómo puede el mercado del oro de Londres abrirse a los negocios si los creadores del mercado LBMA no están proporcionando liquidez y no están haciendo un mercado de oro spot mientras que el precio del oro COMEX se cotiza mucho más alto?
- La falta de liquidez parece estar en Londres. ¿Por qué la LBMA desvía la atención de sí misma y del mercado de Londres y atribuye la culpa al COMEX, con su frase _" impacto en la liquidez que surge de la volatilidad de los precios en los contratos de futuros Comex 100oz"_ ?
- ¿Por qué la LBMA quiere facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York cuando su misión es el London Gold Market que comercializa oro loco en Londres?
- ¿Por qué el LBMA está coludiendo con el COMEX?
- ¿Con quiénes son las otras partes interesadas clave con las que están compitiendo LBMA y COMEX, como se dice anteriormente?
- ¿Qué hace _un funcionamiento eficiente del mercado mundial de oro_ media cuando seguro como el infierno doesn _“_ t significa de precios eficiente de oro físico?
- ¿Podría significar un _bloqueo eficiente del mercado mundial del oro?_





El martes por la tarde, hora de Londres, Reuters, un portavoz frecuente de la LBMA, entró en escena con un artículo sobre el precio spot que no pudo mantenerse al día con el precio de los futuros de COMEX. Esto, dijo Reuters Peter Hobson, fue:
_"Una señal de que el mercado está preocupado porque las restricciones de transporte aéreo y el cierre de refinerías de metales preciosos dificultarán los envíos de lingotes a los Estados Unidos para cumplir con los requisitos contractuales"._
Nuevamente, ¿notan la extraña referencia a los envíos de lingotes a los Estados Unidos? ¿Desde cuándo ha habido intercambios COMEX - LBMA, como Exchange for Physical (EFP), que involucraron envíos de lingotes a los Estados Unidos?
Reuters continúa:
_"Si se necesita oro físico de Londres para entregar contra los contratos de futuros de Comex, debe fundirse con las barras de 400 onzas utilizadas en Londres y volver a fundirse como barras de 100 onzas aceptadas por Comex"._
Esto nuevamente es engullido por Reuters. Los futuros de oro CME GC pueden negociar OTC en Clearport y los bancos de lingotes pueden usar EFP basados en oro en Londres (Londres loco) para liquidar los futuros de COMEX en Londres, especialmente durante la mañana de Nueva York. Y eso puede ser lingotes de oro de 400 oz (London Good delivery bars), que son el estándar para el asentamiento loco de Londres. Al final del día, es solo un cambio de ubicación de oro.
*Los bancos de lingotes explotan con EFP*
Simplemente pregúntele al CME sobre las transacciones de EFP. Si bien esta lógica de Reuters no tiene sentido, lo siguiente sí. Después de las 10 p.m., hora de Londres, el martes por la noche, Roy Sebag recibió algunas noticias en Twitter con una explicación de por qué el precio spot se había comportado de manera tan extraña.


> Roy Sebag
> *✔*@roysebag
> · Mar 24, 2020
> 1/2 I’ve received some important information relating to what’s going on in Gold markets. Today, some banks failed to deliver physical in the comex bar EFP. As a result, these banks suffered large losses which will soon be announced. They’ve also decided to exit the comex market.





> Roy Sebag
> *✔*@roysebag
> 
> 2/2 Now there remains a big shortage in physical in the comex denomination so rumors are the Comex will announce a force majeure and allow banks to deliver LBMA bars instead. This should be announced imminently.
> ...



266 people are talking about this



Roy _“_ explicación s sugeriría algunos bancos de oro con el breve intercambio de posiciones físicas (EFP) sopló en marcha. Esto podría haber explicado la desaceleración del mercado spot, ya que estos bancos dejaron de fijar precios y otros creadores de mercado también se detuvieron, y explicaría los precios spot más bajos y la expansión de los diferenciales spot. Y que explicaría la intensificación LBMA. La mayoría críticamente, esto implica un incumplimiento de contratos en el CME, y una incapacidad para entregar para el CME, de ahí la LBMA _“_ s participación para rescatar a la situación.
Exactamente al mismo tiempo que salió a la luz esta información, Reuters _"_ Peter Hobson regresó con otro artículo después de la mandíbula con la LBMA, esta vez con un _CME "_ exclusivo _" _ encabezado _" impulsado para cambiar las reglas de entrega de oro en medio del bloqueo del coronavirus - fuentes ". _Según Reuters:
_"La London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) y varios bancos importantes que comercian con oro han pedido al operador de cambio estadounidense CME Group Inc que permita que se usen lingotes de oro en Londres para liquidar sus contratos para aliviar la interrupción del comercio, dijeron las fuentes"._
Y Reuters continuó ignorando el hecho de que los futuros EFP de COMEX ya pueden resolver la locura de Londres usando lingotes de oro de 400 oz:
_"La LBMA y los ejecutivos de los principales bancos de comercio de oro le pidieron a CME que permitiera utilizar barras de 400 onzas para liquidar los contratos de Comex, dijeron las dos fuentes, quienes participaron en las discusiones"._
Hilarantemente, el artículo de Reuters también presentó una cita anónima de un banquero de lingotes de la siguiente manera, que es exactamente lo que la LBMA me dijo en Singapur en 2016:
_"Es totalmente lógico", dijo un ejecutivo de un banco de comercio de oro. “ En Londres no hay escasez de metal.‘ ’_
Pero con casi todo el oro en las bóvedas de oro de Londres propiedad de bancos centrales o fondos cotizados en bolsa (ETF), solo hay una pequeña fracción del oro físico en Londres que sustenta toda la pirámide de compensación y negociación no asignada.
Finalmente, después de no decir nada durante todo el día martes, el CME acaba de publicar un comunicado de prensa anunciando que lanzará inminentemente un nuevo contrato de futuros de oro COMEX 'entregables' que permite opciones de entrega de lingotes de oro de 400 onzas troy, 100 onzas y 1 kg. Por lo tanto, esto básicamente toma el contrato COMEX de 100 onzas y agrega la capacidad de liquidar utilizando barras de oro de 400 onzas, lo que significará cambiar la sección de especificaciones del contrato del capítulo 113 del libro de reglas de COMEX. El nuevo contrato se comercializará en Globex y puede operar en Clearport (OTC), y está sujeto a la aprobación de la CFTC.
Recuerde, los contratos de oro de COMEX rara vez llegan a la entrega física, y este nuevo contrato con su opción de 400 oz no será diferente. Simplemente agregarán en algún idioma que la lista de marcas de barra aprobada utilizará la lista de entrega de oro LBMA. Incluso dicen esto directamente en el comunicado de prensa .
*Conclusión*
Los contratos de futuros de oro de 100 oz de COMEX se pueden entregar solo de nombre. En términos de comercio de futuros de oro COMEX, prácticamente ningún contrato llega a la entrega. Solo unos pocos puntos básicos de un porcentaje. Y la entrega en COMEX solo significa que una orden (recibo) de uno de los almacenes COMEX aprobados cambia de manos. Obtener una barra de oro de las bóvedas COMEX una vez que tenga una orden judicial es un juego de pelota totalmente diferente. La gran mayoría de los futuros de oro COMEX de 100 onzas nunca se entregan, se compensan (se cierran) y se liquidan en efectivo, o se transfieren. Esto es esencialmente lo mismo que el oro no asignado en el mercado de Londres, ambos son solo derivados de oro liquidados en efectivo. De hecho, las barras de oro de 100 oz realmente no son comunes en absoluto. ¿Por qué entonces la LBMA y sus bancos de lingotes estarían preocupados por las barras de 100 oz que rara vez se entregan?
Entonces, ¿qué está pasando exactamente aquí? ¿Quién está rescatando a quién? Los mismos bancos de lingotes operan en ambos mercados. ¿La LBMA está rescatando a algunos de sus miembros del banco de lingotes que han explotado y al mismo tiempo apuntalando el edificio COMEX? Si es así, con la LBMA como una asociación comercial con los bancos de lingotes al timón, ¿de dónde provienen las barras de oro de 400 oz? ¿Las bóvedas HSBC o JP Morgan en Londres? ¿O ese famoso prestamista de oro de último recurso, el Banco de Inglaterra?
¿O es solo un ejercicio de gestión de percepciones sin lingotes de oro involucrados, para tratar de recuperar los precios spot y de futuros telegrafiando que el oro que respalda el precio spot (que en realidad es oro no asignado no existente) ahora también está respaldando COMEX futuros de oro. Si bien ninguno de los dos se puede entregar, el mismo no oro ahora respalda a ambos, así que, ¡voila, no hay necesidad de ninguna divergencia de precios!

LBMA colludes with the COMEX – To lockdown the global gold market?

*************

al haber muchos términos técnicos, la traducción de google deja bastante q desear


los piratas ya le negaron su oro a los venezolanos cuando estos lo pidieron, esa peña no suelta el oro pase lo q pase, y mucho menos ahora


----------



## Muttley (28 Mar 2020)

Bueno, vamos con el precio de oro a pie de calle.
Tenemos un gran termómetro de cómo están las transacciones reales si nos vamos a alguna subasta que se esté celebrando en este momento. Ahora mismito. Y lo dejo aquí por si alguien quiere pujar. La subasta no está cerrada. 

Jubilee Auction 30 | Katz Coins Notes & Supplies Corp.
.
Si hablamos de oro:

-Los 20 francos sin premium a 270+comisiones del 20%, es decir 324. Hay varios, lotes 2785, 2789, 2795...

-Los 20 francos vreneli también a 270+ comisiones del 20%, 324. Lote 2958

-Soberanos de batalla, entre 340 el más de batalla en MBC pelado a 360+ comisiones del 20%, 410-432 euros total, lotes 2817, 2818...

-onza de oro, emisión ecu de España, Juan de la Cierva a 1375+comisión, 1650 euros. Lote 2941.

-5$ USA Liberty. 320 que con la comisión se nos va a 384€. Lote 3318

-10$ USA Indian. 680 que comisión se va a 816€. Lote 3321. 

-Chervonets URSS, 320 mínimo que con comisión a 384. Lotes 2270-2275.

Hacemos el ejercicio con los 20 francos que según spot al peso valen 303$, es decir, unos 275 euros más o menos.
Mismo ejercicio podemos hacer con el Indian head. Contenido spot son 785$, que en euros son 713€.
Tomamos nota, para establecer precios de compra-venta. Ahora sobre spot en la calle en físico mínimo 15-18%....sobre monedas que no lo llevan o que llevan un 2-3% final en el mundo pre-pandemia. 

Volveré a revisar este post cuando cierren subasta con los precios de remate y así vemos con se termina la fiesta. Por eso he puesto ”precio mínimo“, precio que la gente se ha comprometido ya a pagar....pero no es precio final.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Mar 2020)

Bueno, yo estoy en liquidez con algunas pérdidas. Más o menos un 15% que con el 15% de ganancias que desaparecieron también, es un 30% hacia abajo. Ahora estoy pensando en volver a entrar el lunes. No estoy muy entusiasmado porque me parece que el oro corregirá algo. Lleva plano desde el miércoles.

Esto son percepciones....reflexiones sin importancia

Lo que me preocupa de verdad es tener efectivo en el banco. Prefiero arriesgar en las acciones que se puedan ir a la mierda conforme las minas van cerrando, pero que explotarán a la luna cuando retomen la actiivdad, a la certeza de que este desgobierno está abocado al corralito y, más tarde, a la confiscación al estilo Chipre.

Sin Coronabonos y con las aves de rapiña que mandan en la UE y que ya vemos como se comportan en la crisis más grave desde su creación, el gobierno empezará a ver como se queda sin liquidez debido a la disminución de ingresos por parte de empresas y trabajadores, así que se verá en la obligación de pedir préstamos para pagar las pensiones o directamente rebajarlas, con lo que aumentará la prima de riesgo a niveles desconocidos y entraremos en una espiral destructiva que no le dejará otra salida que coger el dinero de donde lo hay: los pringados que no lo pusieron a buen recaudo.

A ver, no es que me preocupe mucho porque, como todos nosotros, llevo tomando "precauciones" (ya sabemos cuales) desde el año 2008 y cuando lo de Chipre, que estaba convencido que sería el fin del Euro por corrida bancaria, me quedé con lo imprescindible, pero bueno, si se pueden salvar unos fondos bien invertidos que acabarán dando beneficios sustanciosos seguro, aunque se pierda algo por el camino, pues mejor.

¿Como lo veis? ¿Nadie pensó en estos peligros? Por aquí, al menos, no se mencionan mucho.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, yo estoy en liquidez con algunas pérdidas. Más o menos un 15% que con el 15% de ganancias que desaparecieron también, es un 30% hacia abajo. Ahora estoy pensando en volver a entrar el lunes. No estoy muy entusiasmado porque me parece que el oro corregirá algo. Lleva plano desde el miércoles.
> 
> Esto son percepciones....reflexiones sin importancia
> 
> ...



Yo aprovechando que me han hecho un pago que estaba esperando, hoy he cargado Eagles de plata a 21 / oz (ya que las tenían al mismo precio que las demás bullion). Podía haberlas pillado 2 eur más baratas hace un par de días pero no tenía liquidez. Cuando digo liquidez me refiero a liquidez para meterla en los metales. En el banco tengo liquidez en plan "colchón" y también me empieza a dar mal rollito todo esto y que nos apliquen un corralito o una quita. "Pues haberlo metido todo en metales cuando se podía y estaban a buen precio" diréis algunos. Pero entonces me quedaba ilíquido de papelillos Fiat y desafortunadamente todavía no se puede comprar comida o pagar un coche o un portátil con onzas de plata. Y vete a venderlas ahora pa' que veas la mierda que están pagando...


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Mar 2020)

Yo compré alguna a 30 en su día. No creo que sea importante. Tarde o temprano serán precios ridículos.


----------



## DaniElTirado (28 Mar 2020)

Plata a 20 dentro de nada....















Transparent Precious Metal Holdings - Gold/Silver - GCRU Gold News

Los ETF acumulan 26 millones de onzas en 1 semana, de Plata. Imposible seguir ese ritmo, no hay tanta plata en el mundo.


----------



## Muttley (28 Mar 2020)

Yo ahora estoy quieto con los metales físicos.
Es verdad que he mejorado posiciones en oro físico em los entornos de 1300 euros/oz y plata premium física en los últimos meses.
No “necesito” más, y menos bullion plata puro a 20+
Solo esperando precio de entrada de plata en bullionvault...a ver si corrige el spot

....y con liquidez para entrar a muerte cuando regalen acciones de empresas eléctricas, gasistas, macro aseguradoras, químicas etc. A 4500 del Ibex y 1700 del SP500 vendo las joyas de la abuela y meto todo. All in. Y el órdago a grande para una empresa extranjera que la tengo muchas ganas.

Estamos ante una oportunidad de inversión única en una generación.
Eso si, precaución por favor. Ya se que los lectores de este hilo no necesitáis que diga que no uséis CFDs o derivados ahora mismo.


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, no fumo, pero escuchando a nuestros militares decir que esto es la guerra, se me ocurre que sería interesante comprar unos cartones. Para trueque serían más fáciles de intercambiar que los MP´s y si no llegamos a eso siempre habrá alguien que los quiera. Alguien que fume me puede decir cuanto aguanta el tabaco en su envase, que marca es la más demanda y el precio del cartón. Gracias



Alguien compró tabaco? A partir del lunes estancos cerrados. Cuando empiece el mono va a cotizar su peso en oro


----------



## Jebediah (28 Mar 2020)

¿Qué problema tenéis con la oz a 20€? No es para nada un precio históricamente alto y en los tiempos que corren me parece una ganga.


----------



## Muttley (28 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Alguien compró tabaco? A partir del lunes estancos cerrados. Cuando empiece el mono va a cotizar su peso en oro



Creo que los estancos siguen abiertos.
Otra cosa son las existencias. Ríase del papel higiénico. 



Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Qué problema tenéis con la oz a 20€? No es para nada un precio históricamente alto y en los tiempos que corren me parece una ganga.



Ninguna. Simplemente he dicho que en mi caso personal ya estoy servido de años a precio más bajo.
Ahora para gente que no tiene plata física ese precio me parece bueno.


----------



## mk73 (28 Mar 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, yo estoy en liquidez con algunas pérdidas. Más o menos un 15% que con el 15% de ganancias que desaparecieron también, es un 30% hacia abajo. Ahora estoy pensando en volver a entrar el lunes. No estoy muy entusiasmado porque me parece que el oro corregirá algo. Lleva plano desde el miércoles.
> 
> Esto son percepciones....reflexiones sin importancia
> 
> ...





En el 2008 iba a ser el fin, y después de esa movida volvimos a la rutina y seguimos con fútbol, telebasura, politicuchos, corrupcion... Yo no creo que la sangre llegue al río y Saldremos de ésta movida. Unos mejor que otros. De todos modos es interesante tu mensaje.


----------



## PLACOINS (28 Mar 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Alguien compró tabaco? A partir del lunes estancos cerrados. Cuando empiece el mono va a cotizar su peso en oro



Hola. Siguen abiertos establecimientos de alimentación , estancos, farmacias , combustibles... pero todo lo que sea del sector de la construcción es lo que se paraliza . Un saludo..


----------



## Minory (28 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo aprovechando que me han hecho un pago que estaba esperando, hoy he cargado Eagles de plata a 21 / oz (ya que las tenían al mismo precio que las demás bullion). Podía haberlas pillado 2 eur más baratas hace un par de días pero no tenía liquidez. Cuando digo liquidez me refiero a liquidez para meterla en los metales. En el banco tengo liquidez en plan "colchón" y también me empieza a dar mal rollito todo esto y que nos apliquen un corralito o una quita. "Pues haberlo metido todo en metales cuando se podía y estaban a buen precio" diréis algunos. Pero entonces me quedaba ilíquido de papelillos Fiat y desafortunadamente todavía no se puede comprar comida o pagar un coche o un portátil con onzas de plata. Y vete a venderlas ahora pa' que veas la mierda que están pagando...



Puedes comentar donde las has comprado y que plazo de entrega tienen?
¿Se paran las empresas de transporte con esta nueva medida?


----------



## MIP (28 Mar 2020)

elfranco dijo:


> Los ETF acumulan 26 millones de onzas en 1 semana, de Plata. Imposible seguir ese ritmo, no hay tanta plata en el mundo.



Eso no es gran cosa, la producción anual suele ser de cerca de 1000 millones de onzas (incluida la plata reciclada).


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Mar 2020)

Yo vendí una onza y me he arrepentido. Iba a poner otra a la venta y al final no lo hice. Es curioso que el oro esté casi en máximos trimestrales (ath en euros) mientras que el dow esta a 1/3.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Mar 2020)

Minory dijo:


> Puedes comentar donde las has comprado y que plazo de entrega tienen?
> ¿Se paran las empresas de transporte con esta nueva medida?



Las he comprado en el dorado que es un viejo conocido del foro. En teoría me las enviarán el lunes junto con otro pedido de canguros que les hice el fin de pasado.


----------



## Minory (28 Mar 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Las he comprado en el dorado que es un viejo conocido del foro. En teoría me las enviarán el lunes junto con otro pedido de canguros que les hice el fin de pasado.



Gracias por la info


----------



## timi (29 Mar 2020)

todo controlado

una ase 2019 a 46,95$ ,,, que podríamos decir ,, el vendedor se esta "columpiando" ,, pero claro , no es un vendedor cualquiera

Silver Dollars


----------



## tristezadeclon (29 Mar 2020)

en la mayor tienda bullion de EEUU y del mundo ya no quedan eagles 2020, 2019, 2018, solo les quedan eagles del 2017 y anteriores, y todas a partir de 30$




o están aprovechándose de la situación como auténticos hijosdepvta (eso lo doy por descontado) o además la cosa se está poniendo de verdad interesante y nos espera una semanita de emociones fuertes (cosa q cada vez veo mas probable a pesar de q en illuminati silver digan q la plata esta semana puede caer a 10$ por la caida de demanda industrial, un descojone)

por cierto en goldsilver.be pone q tienen maples del 2016 a 21.85€ pero cuando te pones a comprarlas te dice q no les quedan, y pasa tb con varias monedas mas q tienen puestas a precios q no concuerdan con los precios del resto de distribuidores


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2020)

timi dijo:


> todo controlado
> 
> una ase 2019 a 46,95$ ,,, que podríamos decir ,, el vendedor se esta columpiando ,, pero claro , no es un vendedor cualquiera
> 
> Silver Dollars



Sorry, pero a algunos metaleros, cuesta entenderos , timi : Porqué dices "columpiando" ? ...TE DAN plata , finita, por billetes infinitos. Quizás sea mucho decir en unos días.

Dále la welta : *Si alguien tuviese una , o unas pocas onzas* - k obviamente no es el caso del vendedor , y por éso las saca en esas *asequibles* condiciones de mercado ( porque a ese precio y guste o no el término, lo son para cualquiera con 40 putos pavos ) EN MEDIO DE UN NO-MERCADO - *...las entregaría , de no necesitar impresiosamente la pasta, a ese precio ?* ( imo, y pendiente cuando menos de unas semanas de evolución, sería una gansada para un holder de largo plazo...k seguramente, en tu caso, no harías , prefieriendo "amarrar" sus tenencias , cierto ? ).

Por lo pronto, el kilo proporcional , 1500 pavos. Hace sólo un par de días, la sorpresita eran 30 por onza y 1000 por kilo ( Un x2 a spot, k hoy es ya más de un x3 ). Y seguimos para bingo.


----------



## pasbaporaqui (29 Mar 2020)

Mi primer mensaje  Y lo voy a usa para agradecer a todo el mundo las aportaciones que hace. Un tema apasionante el de los metales. Hasta me estais haciendo que me entre el gusanillo por mirar monedas y tal.

Lo dicho: mil gracias por el post de como mirarse un COMEX, de como las crypto y el oro empiezan a entrelazarse etc.

Hace años que os sigo en la sombra pero en estos tiempos increibles queria dar las gracias a todos de todos los hilos. A ver si algun dia puedo yo aportar algo. Pillo sitio.


----------



## timi (29 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sorry, pero a algunos metaleros, cuesta entenderos , timi : Porqué dices "columpiando" ? ...TE DAN plata , finita, por billetes infinitos. Quizás sea mucho decir en unos días. Y por cierto : *Si alguien tuviese una , o unas pocas onzas* - k obviamente no es el caso del vendedor , y por éso las saca en esas asequibles condiciones de mercado ( porque a ese precio y guste o no el término, lo son para cualquiera ) EN UN NO-MERCADO - *...las entregaría , de no necesitar impresiosamente la pasta, a ese precio ?* ( imo, y pendiente cuando menos de unas semanas de evolución, sería una gansada para un holder de largo plazo...k seguramente, en tu caso, no harías , prefieriendo "amarrar" , cierto ? ).
> 
> Por lo pronto, el kilo proporcional , 1500 pavos. Hace sólo un par de días, la sorpresa eran 30 por onza y 1000 por kilo. Y seguimos para bingo.



lo he entrecomillado , porque no es que yo piense que se están columpiando algunos vendedores , es que quiero dar ha entender que algunos piensan que se están columpiando.

yo no he vendido nada de momento , mas que nada porque creo que el comprador no me puede ofrecer lo que podría ser justo para mi en este momento ,,,,, 
El tiempo dirá , igual lo vendo todo mañana por un "quilo" de lentejas.


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2020)

timi dijo:


> lo he entrecomillado , porque no es que yo piense que se están columpiando algunos vendedores , es que quiero dar ha entender que algunos piensan que se están columpiando.
> 
> yo no he vendido nada de momento , mas que nada porque creo que el comprador no me puede ofrecer lo que podría ser justo para mi en este momento ,,,,,
> El tiempo dirá , igual lo vendo todo mañana por un quilo de lentejas.



Y clarísimo k estaba. Pero ni comillas ni gaitas...es una cuestión de mercado de absoluta OBJETIVIDÁ. K se asombren otros.

Y por cierto...quienes lo piensen, la pagarán al doble, el triple o más. Porque los canales de producción/distribución, van a estar SECOS cuando menos, meses...y éso si vuelven o vuelven a funcionar en los mismos términos, k lo dudo. Yo es k ya te digo k sólo entiendo vender a esos precios por "amarrar" cuentas previas a este mercado ( garantizar pedidos sin cubrir, etc ) o causas de aún mayor necesidá ( ya he leído algún forero k vendía algo afirmar k lo hacía por éso y k si no, ni por el forro ).

Y ojo, k a nahide le extrañaría k el Oro , más poderoso aún, empezase con esos saltos de cabra...y éso k estamos empezando ( insisto, esas ventas son STOCK k , en nada, se va a acabar ) . Y hablando de x 2 , x 3 ...y lo k venga, el descojono iba a ser de aúpa. ( Y al loro con la nutrida prensa de vendeburras madmaxista del sector , con todos los triunfos en su mano y todo el FOMO k pueden crear , unido a emisiones monetarias delirantes k ni por el forro se van a detener , la amenaza bankster a las cuentas del personal ...o algún actor relevante del establishment global elogiando el Oro a boca llena ).

Palomitax.


----------



## antorob (29 Mar 2020)

Un artículo interesante que contiene un final "esperado" que reproduzco.

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/9000000000000-former-fed-strategist-now-expects-feds-balance-sheet-double-year

*"Un último punto:* compre oro físico, mucho (pague la prima sobre el lugar que se le pide), porque el verdadero propósito detrás del dinero del helicóptero de la Fed, que llegó milagrosamente en el momento "correcto", justo cuando la economía estaba a punto de caer en picada. La recesión, incluso sin un covid-19-cortesía de un virus que provocó un reinicio global coordinado y el lanzamiento del dinero del helicóptero, permitirá a la Fed comenzar el juego final de las monedas fiduciarias. En el proceso, la Reserva Federal inyectará $ 4.5 billones en los mercados de capitales que eventualmente llegarán a la economía.

El final del juego es simple: una caída deflacionaria inicial seguida de hiperinflación, primero en los mercados de activos y poco después, a medida que la Fed se triplica con el dinero del helicóptero hasta que finalmente compra oro directamente en la devaluación final del dólar, en cualquier otro lugar. "

Es decir, para los no iniciados, mejor comprar ahora que lamentarse el resto de la vida, aunque las primas estén disparadas.

Aunque en realidad no sé para que lo pongo. Los lectores habituales ya lo sabemos y hemos tomado nota hace mucho tiempo y los que no leen este hilo (o similares) se enterarán demasiado tarde.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (29 Mar 2020)

timi dijo:


> todo controlado
> 
> una ase 2019 a 46,95$ ,,, que podríamos decir ,, el vendedor se esta "columpiando" ,, pero claro , no es un vendedor cualquiera
> 
> Silver Dollars



Un detalle.
Esto ocurre siempre. El ejemplo que pones es una moneda “especial” con su cajita y todo. 
Y los precios son los habituales para monedas ”especiales”. 

USMint como otras mint como la sudafricana Rand refineries (krugerrand) no vende al público general bullion. Sólo vende monedas “especiales” como proofs, series limitadas etc.
En su área FAQ lo dice claramente:

*“Bullion Coins:* Are precious metal coins intended for investors. They are:


Valued by the weight of the precious metal, which fluctuates based on its daily price.
Not sold to the general public through the United States Mint. *Instead, these coins are sold through dealers located throughout the United States.”*

En las páginas de ambas, se puede ver un listado de las comerciales donde las monedas bullion y otras están disponibles, en el caso de USMint:
“The following list of retailers is provided as a sampling of local and national America the Beautiful Silver Bullion, American Eagle Silver, Gold and Platinum Bullion and American Buffalo Gold Bullion Coin Program retailers.”
Bullion Dealer Locator - Official US Mint Store

En resumen, no Venden monedas en tubos. Solo en cajitas con certificado.


----------



## jaimito2 (29 Mar 2020)

Anto rob, eres un crak. Oye, simplemente a título de comentario y quizá para ti podría irte bien. Esa bola de cristal que tienes ponla al servicio del mundo, ya no te digo de España, sino de todo el planeta. Podías ser un buen asesor económico de cualquier gobierno. Venga, saludos
Otra cosa, aquí pone post oficial oro y plata. Pero por lo visto se escribe lo que le parece a cada uno, no teniendo nada que ver con el post. Esto sería más bien faena del administrador. Saludos


----------



## Muttley (29 Mar 2020)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Otra cosa, aquí pone post oficial oro y plata. Pero por lo visto se escribe lo que le parece a cada uno, no teniendo nada que ver con el post. Esto sería más bien faena del administrador. Saludos



Buenas, en el mensaje de apertura pone

”Post abierto para que todos para que pongáis vuestras impresiones sobre el oro, plata e indicadores macroeconómicos, así como para noticias que creáis relevantes sobre lo anterior”.

Mi opinión es que lo que se está hablando se ciñe perfectamente al objetivo del post.
Además es un post abierto, que pertenece a todos los participantes y cualquiera que quiera participar tiene la puerta abierta.
El objetivo del post se está consiguiendo.

Aprovecho para daros las gracias a todos, a los que participáis y a los que nos leéis.
Este post y otros de este foro, creo que tienen una misión social. El distinguir la paja del trigo y el de dar una visión totalmente distinta a lo mostrado en los mass media. 
MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## antorob (29 Mar 2020)

jaimito2 dijo:


> Anto rob, eres un crak. Oye, simplemente a título de comentario y quizá para ti podría irte bien. Esa bola de cristal que tienes ponla al servicio del mundo, ya no te digo de España, sino de todo el planeta. Podías ser un buen asesor económico de cualquier gobierno. Venga, saludos
> Otra cosa, aquí pone post oficial oro y plata. Pero por lo visto se escribe lo que le parece a cada uno, no teniendo nada que ver con el post. Esto sería más bien faena del administrador. Saludos



Si todos pensaran lo mismo, el mundo sería un paraíso (según la versión oficialista).

Quizás, solo quizás, porque no tengo una bola de cristal, la versión real no es tan color de rosa. Pero aquí todos somos libres de pensar lo que queramos. Si tu quieres creer que el mundo va bien y mañana va a ir mejor, eres libre de hacerlo. Pero luego no te quejes, si el mañana no es como te lo habían pintado.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (29 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> o están *aprovechándose de la situación* como auténticos hijosdepvta (eso lo doy por descontado) o además la cosa se está poniendo de verdad interesante y nos espera una semanita de emociones fuertes (cosa q cada vez veo mas probable a pesar de q en illuminati silver digan q la plata esta semana puede caer a 10$ por la caida de demanda industrial, un descojone)
> 
> por cierto en goldsilver.be pone q tienen maples del 2016 a 21.85€ pero cuando te pones a comprarlas te dice q no les quedan, y pasa tb con varias monedas mas q tienen puestas a precios q no concuerdan con los precios del resto de distribuidores



*Aprovecharse de la situacion*? En un mercado de oferta y demanda? Dirás que nosotros nos hemos aprovechado de la situación porque sabemos que el mercado está manipulado y una onza de plata vale mucho más de 30$.. el día que el físico se desacople del papel... verdad?

A 20$ una onza es un regalo. Y a 30$ también. Cuando no haya onzas de plata o el dinero papel no valga nada, te alegrarás de haberte guardado algunas...


----------



## felino66 (29 Mar 2020)

.

American Eagle 2020 - 1 onza = 2.175 $








Gold Coins

.


----------



## Tichy (29 Mar 2020)

fff dijo:


> *Aprovecharse de la situacion*? En un mercado de oferta y demanda? Dirás que nosotros nos hemos aprovechado de la situación porque sabemos que el mercado está manipulado y una onza de plata vale mucho más de 30$.. el día que el físico se desacople del papel... verdad?
> 
> A 20$ una onza es un regalo. Y a 30$ también. Cuando no haya onzas de plata o el dinero papel no valga nada, te alegrarás de haberte guardado algunas...



Bien cierto. Y es que las reglas del mercado son tremendamente sencillas:
- ¿Hay alguien vendiendo por bastante menos de 30$? Pues el que pide 30 no venderá nada así que no se aprovecha de la situación. 
- ¿No hay nadie que venda por menos? Entonces 30$ es su precio de mercado. Nadie se aprovecha de nada.


----------



## Frostituto (29 Mar 2020)

Me gustaría pillar un ETF ligado al oro, pero no tengo NI PUTA IDEA al respecto, ¿Cuál recomendaríais? ¿Qué debo leerme?

Gracias


----------



## Tichy (29 Mar 2020)

Por cierto, esto ya ocurrió, a menor escala, a finales del 2013. 
En enero de ese año el spot rondaba los 25€/Oz y podías comprar en Alemania (con IVA reducido entonces) las onzas bullion corrientes a 28-29€.
En el transcurso del año el spot fue bajando, el precio de las onzas también y algunos no parábamos de comprar. Pero llegó diciembre, el spot bajó a 13 y pico (aproximadamente el 50% respecto a enero) y no podías comprar una onza en ninguna parte excepto a precios de meses anteriores (y en pocos sitios). Y lo mejor es que el spot seguía bajando! Entonces me di cuenta de que el spot era una cosa y el mercado físico otra distinta. 
En 2014 el spot subió y las tiendas volvieron a vender. Y así hasta ahora. ¿Será el desacople actual definitivo? Ni idea, pero lo dudo.


----------



## fff (29 Mar 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> En 2014 el spot subió y las tiendas volvieron a vender. Y así hasta ahora. ¿Será el desacople actual definitivo? Ni idea, pero lo dudo.



Por qué? Piensa que esta vez las circunstancias son muy diferentes...


----------



## Tichy (29 Mar 2020)

fff dijo:


> Por qué? Piensa que esta vez las circunstancias son muy diferentes...



Sí. Pero cuando digo que que lo dudo es porque ni lo sé ni creo que nadie lo sepa (ahora).

Y se está dando como definitivo algo (el desacople definitivo) que ocurrirá seguro. Pero puede que ocurra ahora o dentro de x años.


----------



## tristezadeclon (29 Mar 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Sí. Pero cuando digo que que lo dudo es porque ni lo sé ni creo que nadie lo sepa (ahora).
> 
> Y se está dando como definitivo algo (el desacople definitivo) que ocurrirá seguro. Pero puede que ocurra ahora o dentro de x años.



sinceramente, sino se desacopla con la q va a caer... no creo q se desacople nunca

el escenario actual pareciera diseñado por un metalero, en teoria este es el gran momento, lo q estamos vivendo es el equivalente a una guerra mundial, es un acontecimiento q pasa una vez en la vida y cambia totalmente el mundo


----------



## Tichy (29 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> sinceramente, sino se desacopla con la q va a caer... no creo q se desacople nunca
> 
> el escenario actual pareciera diseñado por un metalero, en teoria este es el gran momento, lo q estamos vivendo es el equivalente a una guerra mundial, es un acontecimiento q pasa una vez en la vida y cambia totalmente el mundo



Estoy de acuerdo. Pero me gusta distinguir entre lo probable y lo seguro. Veremos en qué queda todo esto.


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Mar 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Me gustaría pillar un ETF ligado al oro, pero no tengo NI PUTA IDEA al respecto, ¿Cuál recomendaríais? ¿Qué debo leerme?
> 
> Gracias



En este foro los Etfs sobre oro son el demonio. Llevan algo de razon pero yo confio en que sus temores sean exagerados. Aunque hay que reconocer que algunos de los participes son expertos en el sector y todo mi respeto. Yo volvi a entrar en este:

GZUR | ETF ETFS Physical Swiss Gold - Investing.com

SGBS WisdomTree Physical Swiss Gold ETC

Yo no acabo de entender como puede desacoplarse el precio del oro fisicio al de un etf que esta 100% respaldado por oro fisico. Entiendo que pueda pasar de forma temporal ante una ruptura de stock como la actual si la gente decide comprar el fisico con sobreprecio pero una vez se estabilice deberia volver a acoplarse.


----------



## Muttley (29 Mar 2020)

GORILAZ dijo:


> En este foro los Etfs sobre oro son el demonio. Llevan algo de razon pero yo confio en que sus temores sean exagerados. Aunque hay que reconocer que algunos de los participes son expertos en el sector y todo mi respeto. Yo volvi a entrar en este:
> 
> GZUR | ETF ETFS Physical Swiss Gold - Investing.com
> 
> ...



No, no son el demonio.
En el mundo prepandemia, si querías invertir en oro tenías dos opciones, así en plan sencillo:

1- compra de monedas de oro o lingotes físicos y reales. Preferiblemente las primeras, en fiat. Fácil de comprobar autenticidad con un calibre y una báscula en monedas estándar. Poco spread. No hay gastos de custodia, el estado no sabe que se poseen, gastos cero. Impuestos cero. IVA cero. Alineado con el precio spot. Si vendes privadamente y sin factura se puede o no declarar ganancias, a gusto de la conciencia del inversor. Fácil y discreto de transportar en los bolsillos así como de transmitirlo o donarlo. Si lo tocas lo posees. El poseedor tiene total control del oro. No es contraparte de nada ni se depende de ninguna institución (Ni gobiernos, ni bancos centrales, ni fondos...). Es el activo por excelencia. Liquidez cuasi inmediata hasta en los más remotos puntos del planeta.

2- compra de etfs que “declaran“ tener oro físico.
Lo que se compra es un “debt security”, que NO el oro físico en sí mismo. Se compra un papel que Dice que el fondo debe cierta cantidad al titular de oro que el fondo “debe poseer”. Es una cuestión de “confianza“.
Hay comisiones de compra, supongamos que las mismas que en 1) en el spread. Ese coste de ETF conlleva gastos de custodia, gastos de administración. Es decir el precio de entrada se va diluyendo en gastos propios del ETF a mismo precio spot a lo largo del tiempo.
Si vendes impuestos sobre las ganancias. Liquidez a un click. No se puede transmitir o donar facilmente. Y no de manera gratuita. Si liquidan el fondo, y si todo es legal, te pagan el precio spot, Suponiendo que puedan cumplir. Pero no depende de uno. Para operar se necesita un broker y un banco. 

Para mi está claro que la buena es la primera. Casi todo son ventajas. A la segunda salvo la liquidez inmediatisima del click....pues no veo mucho más.
Pero claro este es el mundo de la Pandemia y a día de hoy no es nada fácil ni barato la primera. Ha cambiado todo.


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> sinceramente, sino se desacopla con la q va a caer... no creo q se desacople nunca
> 
> el escenario actual pareciera diseñado por un metalero, en teoria este es el gran momento, lo q estamos vivendo es el equivalente a una guerra mundial, es un acontecimiento q pasa una vez en la vida y cambia totalmente el mundo





Sinceramente, si no hay un proyecto crypto realmente emblemático , con custodia irreprochable y ligado a tarjetas de gestión fiat del token , habría k pensar k este sector es definitivamente un geriátrico de dinosaurios descolocáos y sin remedio a la altura de una reliquia bárbara y sus fieles más cegatos y rancios.

Una operativa económica integral a nivel cotidiano, se resuelve hoy en día con la minga y éso es del dominio público...más en el top de las grandes empresas metaleras globales y sus departamentos de i+D. ( Para muestra, un botón...y el lanzamiento del token nada menos k de la Perth mint , segunda Menta del mundo, dos telediarios antes de desenlazarse esta situación de bloqueo comercial global ).

En mi opinión, el escenario está diseñado al dedillo para éso y el sector , en su extensión privada, es más k consciente del potencial de esa perspectiva y a estas alturas estará tanteada al milímetro. Cualquier crypto de quinta fila dispone de ese tipo de recurso , una tarjeta hábil recargable con tokens...y lo único k cambia es el aspecto Off Chain , k conllevaría un respaldo en Oro. El resto es un loop idéntico y perfectamente chequeada : una pasarela token-fiat.

Uso real y atpc. El problema del Oro no será ése para los holders, sino el latrocinio de la Castuza. Por cierto...una nueva extensión k empujará y de ké manera en la dirección del NO MERCADO hasta canalizar el físico indispensable...en un mundo , recordemos, huérfano de dinero real. Y todo ello sólo con la iniciativa privada en mente. De abrazarlo alguna de las nuevas cryptos patrias , la escasez disparatada a niveles siquiera soñados no merece ni media línea de conversa.

K permitan poseerlo a cualquier muerto de jambre, ya es otro cantar...y ahí está la madre del cordero de este nuevo contexto, imo.


----------



## Muttley (29 Mar 2020)

Atención a este artículo,
Se podría decir que viene de alguna de las webs de venta de oro, RT, conspiparanoico, minera, Maloney and Co, revista prepper....pero no:
Lo ha escrito el Wall Street Journal y lo firma 
Liz Hoffman, Amrith Ramkumar y Joe Wallace

Coronavirus Sparks a Global Gold Rush


*Coronavirus Sparks a Global Gold Rush*
Epic shortage spooks doomsday preppers and bankers alike; ‘Unaffordium and unobtanium.’

*It’s an honest-to-God doomsday scenario and the ultimate doomsday-prepper market is a mess.*

As the coronavirus pandemic takes hold, investors and bankers are encountering severe shortages of gold bars and coins. Dealers are sold out or closed for the duration. Credit Suisse Group AG, which has minted its own bars since 1856, told clients this week not to bother asking. In London, bankers are chartering private jets and trying to finagle military cargo planes to get their bullion to New York exchanges.

*It’s getting so bad that Wall Street bankers are asking Canada for help. The Royal Canadian Mint has been swamped with requests to ramp up production of gold bars that could be taken down to New York.*

The price of gold futures rose about 9% to roughly $1,620 a troy ounce this week and neared a seven-year high. Only on a handful of occasions since 2000 have gold prices risen more in a single week, including immediately after Lehman Brothers filed for bankruptcy in September 2008.

*“When people think they can’t get something, they want it even more,”* says George Gero, 83, who’s been trading gold for more than 50 years, now at RBC Wealth Management in New York. “Look at toilet paper.”

*Worth its weight in Purell*

Gold has been prized for thousands of years and today goes into items ranging from jewelry to dental crowns to electronics. For decades, the value of paper money was pinned to gold; tons of it sat in Fort Knox to reassure Americans their dollars were worth something. Today they just have to trust. President Nixon unpegged the dollar from gold in 1971.

Gold is popular with survivalists and conspiracy theorists but it is also a sensible addition to investment portfolios because its price tends to be relatively stable. It is especially in-demand during economic crises as a shield against inflation. When the Federal Reserve floods the economy with cash, like it is doing now, dollars can get less valuable.

*“Gold is the one money that can’t be printed,” *said Roy Sebag, CEO of Goldmoney Inc., which has one of the world’s largest private stashes, worth about $2 billion.

The disruptions this week pushed the gold futures price, on the New York exchange, as much as $70 an ounce above the price of physical gold in London. Typically, the two trade within a few dollars of each other.

That gulf sparked a high-stakes game of chicken in the New York futures market this week. Sharp-eyed traders started snapping up physical delivery contracts, figuring banks would have trouble finding enough gold to make good and they would be able to squeeze them for cash. That set off a scramble by banks.

Goldmoney’s Mr. Sebag said bankers were offering him $100 or more per ounce over the London price to get their hands on some of his New York gold.

*What’s more, there is limited new supply. *Mines in countries such as Peru and South Africa are shut down because of the coronavirus. Once-busy Swiss refineries that turn raw metal into gold bars closed earlier this week as the country’s coronavirus cases neared 10,000.

David Smith owns a wristwatch business in northern England and said Tuesday his bullion dealers weren’t taking any more orders. He has been scouring social media for individuals who might sell to him.

*“You can’t really get physical gold and silver anywhere at the moment,” *he said.

He began investing personally in metals a few years ago after watching videos from Mike Maloney, creator of the website goldsilver.com. Like other online dealers, the site currently has a notice saying products are back-ordered up to 12 weeks and that there is a $1,000 delivery order minimum.

The title of Mr. Maloney’s latest podcast:* “Unaffordium and unobtanium.”* (The latter has popped up in the plots of science fiction movies).


y lo que dice zerohedge:

*“A pillar of the mainstream financial media just acknowledged gold’s multi-millennia role as a store of value, quoted someone calling it “money,” and noted that since the world left the gold standard, we “just have to trust” governments to maintain their currencies”. *


----------



## TitusMagnificus (30 Mar 2020)

Ante el twitter del coletas hablando del dinero de todos me estoy planteando meterme en este lío pero tengo muchas dudas que espero que me permitáis plantearos en este post y siguientes.

¿Por qué monedas de plata de 1 oz. tienen precios diferentes? ¿Que las hace diferentes?
¿Es mejor monedas que lingotes? ¿Por qué?
¿Oro o plata? ¿Por qué?

De verdad que agradecería contestaciones condescendientes pero con educación, no estoy troleando. Tengo 4 duros pero no quiero que pase nada con ellos y por eso estoy aquí.


----------



## Just (30 Mar 2020)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Ante el twitter del coletas hablando del dinero de todos me estoy planteando meterme en este lío pero tengo muchas dudas que espero que me permitáis plantearos en este post y siguientes.
> 
> ¿Por qué monedas de plata de 1 oz. tienen precios diferentes? ¿Que las hace diferentes?
> ¿Es mejor monedas que lingotes? ¿Por qué?
> ...



Se equivoca usted de enemigo. No le debería preocupar tanto la política de andar por casa y si la de los bancos centrales. En este hilo se ha hablado largo y tendido sobre ello.


----------



## jaimito2 (30 Mar 2020)

A ver los gurús de este post. Yo tengo onzas de plata (bullion) que compré a 28 euros en su día. Llevo años esperando a que alcance ese precio y de momento nada... algún optimista lo ve en ese precio en los próximos meses (o años) ?
Salud a todos


----------



## Just (30 Mar 2020)

jaimito2 dijo:


> A ver los gurús de este post. Yo tengo onzas de plata (bullion) que compré a 28 euros en su día. Llevo años esperando a que alcance ese precio y de momento nada... algún optimista lo ve en ese precio en los próximos meses (o años) ?
> Salud a todos



Aunque no comprases barato, todo es relativo y puedes estar tranquilo. Si no tienes prisa apostaría que veremos un x10 en 5-10 años. Pienso que subirá y caerá rápido porque es menos estable que el oro pero ahí estará tu recompensa.


----------



## Muttley (30 Mar 2020)

Como guía a la gente que quiere introducirse, copio y pego esto de otro foro en espera que sea útil.
Esto es en la época pre-pandemia, pero claro, como va a quedar el dibujo de esto después de esto....pues no sabemos.
Ya lo postee anteriormente. Pongo link de este mensaje en el OP para que sea fácil su localización.

"POR DONDE EMPIEZO
Pues yo empezaria a mirar monedas con poco premium (relación entre precio de metal que contiene y precio de la moneda).
En Plata: American Silver Eagle, Filarmónica, Maple, Arca de Noe o duros españoles "al peso".
Diversificar es importante. Desaconsejo lingotes de entrada. 
Huiría de monedas raras, especiales (coloreadas), de poca tirada y con mucho premium que pueden tener un comportaiento incierto en el futuro si nos quisiéramos deshacer de ellas.
Se puede empezar (despacio) a comprar monedas con un poquito más de premium una vez estudiado el mercado y evolución histórica (Pandas, kookaburras, lunares, koalas, libertades...). Aquí ya entramos en una mezcla entre inversión y coleccionista.
Me limitaría a las de 1oz de inicio auqneu hay buen mercado en 5ozs, 10ozs y kilo. Pero esto es a gusto del consumidor.
En oro: krugerrands, Maple, Búfalo (esta me encanta), filármónica, canguros, soberanos, 20 francos, Alfonsinas...
Huiría de la FMNT. Demasiado premium si se busca inversión.

CUANTO INVIERTO
cada uno en la medidad de sus posiblidades. Dinero que NO se va a necesitar a corto ni a medio plazo. Son inversiones tipo "fondo de pensiones". Es para años y rescatarlo por necesidad suele salir muy caro. Para dejar a los nietos, complementar nuestra pensión. Si se busca un retorno rápido, mejor comprar plata u oro papel o bien acciones de mineras junior.
ETFs pueden ser otra opción. Pero vamos, que la gracia de la inversión en moneda de oro y plata es el metal fisico donde no hay contraparte. Cuando lo adquieres es tuyo y no es deuda de nadie.
Ojo con las cotizaciones, fundamentalmente "intervenidas" a base de muchísimas onzas de "papel" que suben y bajan el precio al antojo de las manos fuertes (JPMorgan...). Por eso digo lo de no comprar físico con idea de pegar pelotazos a corto plazo.
La idea es aprovecharse de precios insosteniblemente bajos (cercanos al coste de extracción) para comprar...y mantener largo tiempo jugando con el mayor coste de extracción futuro (que llegará sí o sí).

DONDE COMPRO
Hay multitud de empresas. Andorrano, y eldoradocoins son de garantía. 
En Europa Coininvest, Goldsilver o Aurinum entre otros también suelen funcionar bien. Ojo con los alemanes. Yo no he tenido problemas directamente pero sé de gente que los ha tenido especialmente si hay problemas en el envío o en la recepción. Poco flexibles y se tarda en rectificar. 
Mirar gastos de envío y no comparar webs hasta no ver el importe final incluyendo los gastos de envío. Puede haber sorpresas. 
Entre particulares muchísimo ojo. Sobre todo al principio. Es complicado que la gente de gato por liebre en una maple leaf de plata en el escenario actual (una maple leaf puede costar 16,5€ y hacer una réplica que pueda pasar por buena puede costar lo mismo que la original) pero en el oro es mucho más fácil hacer réplicas, fundamentalmente en lingotes usando metales pesados más barato (tungsteno). La ventaja de las monedas es que tienen medidas estándar. Diámetro, espesor y peso está estandarizado. Importante hacerse con un calibre y una basculita para hacer comprobaciones. Puede haber variaciones de centésimas de gramo pero variaciones de varias décimas de gramo son extremadamente infrecuentes. Mucha atención y acudir a un especialista en caso de que la moneda sea de oro y haya dudas una vez medida.
Hay que huir de las gangas o de "es demasiado bonito" para ser cierto.
Onzas de oro a 500€ y onzas de plata a 10€ no las hay a estos precios spot (1076€/oz en oro y 13,5€/oz cuando escribo). Mucha atención con ebay.

ORO O PLATA
Ambos. Está claro que el oro es más caro y no es tan fácil para una economía media "encargar un par de moneditas".
En oro, yo empezaría con monedas de fracción de onza como el soberano (ojo que hay falsificaciones, comprar en sitios contrastados), Alfonsinas, 20 Francos sin valor numismático que se acerquen al spot. Luego ya monedas de 1oz cercanas al spot que sean muy líquidas (Kruger por ejemplo). 
Proporción? depende de la relación oro/plata. Mi política es que por encima de 70 sobrepondero la plata, comprando porcentualmente más plata que oro. Opción personal. Pero hay que tener de ambos. Tener sólo oro (monedas que son caras y que que tienen valor de cientos o miles de euros con lo que en la venta no se puede fraccionar) o tener sólo plata (más cantidad, espacio, volumen para tener el mismo valor que el oro...pero fácilmente intercambiables por menor cantidad de dinero) tienen inconvenientes.

DONDE LO GUARDO
Pues depende. Yo me inclino si se tiene la espalda dura "debajo del colchón"




.
Hablando más en serio, lo ideal es tenerlas en varias localizaciones a ser posible.
Huiría de las cajas de seguridad de los bancos que además de ser caras son "confiscables".
Hay empresas que aparte de venderte el metal, también te lo guardan. Yo prefiero tenerlo cerca, pero también es cuestión de volumen y de gusto (a mi me gusta ver y tocar




).
Eso sí, la plata en cápsula o en tubo. Cuanto menos contacto con el aire mejor. Aquí el "tono" no influye positivamente..sino más bien al revés.
Las monedas de oro puro 9999 (maple por ejemplo) son delicadas. Se rayan con facilidad al manipularlas o al contacto con otras. que tienen aleaciones (tipo Kruger) con más resistentes. Yo siempre las guardo en capsula o sobrecito.
Recomendación: usar guantes para manipular cualquier moneda. 

En que me fijo para invertir en una u otra moneda, es decir, sacar más rendimiento que el de la variación de la variación de plata en los buenos momentos y amortiguar las caidas del valor de la plata en los malos.
Básicamente contemplo tres factores:

-Precio sobre moneda bullion: Es el precio que tiene la moneda que me interesa sobre el precio de la moneda bullion pura. Es decir, cuanto más cara es que una filármonica, una maple o una american.
Yo, al ser puramente inversión y sin tener mucha experiencia en la materia buscaría monedas con la menor diferencia posible.

-Diseño atractivo: por diseño atractivo no significa que sea la moneda más bonita del mundo, puede ser atractiva al ojo por precisamente lo contrario. Por algo que capte nuestra atención. Y si capta nuestra atención lo hará en mucha gente más.

-Tirada: idealmente la menor posible y a ser posible de una mint reconocida.

La idea principal es equilibrar estos tres factores. De nada sirve para un "novato" una moneda preciosa con una tirada de 1000....si el precio son 80 euros la onza. Esa inversión es (muy) incierta y debiera ser susceptible sólo para inversores con mucha experiencia. 
tampoco "sirve de nada" invertir en americans con una tirada de 38M de monedas con el mismo diseño todos los años. El precio se moverá igualmente con la plata sin apenas variaciones. Pero la idea no es esa. Es sacar ese "puntito" más. "


----------



## Tichy (30 Mar 2020)

Just dijo:


> Se equivoca usted de enemigo. No le debería preocupar tanto la política de andar por casa y si la de los bancos centrales. En este hilo se ha hablado largo y tendido sobre ello.



Pues fíjese que a mí me preocupa, ciertamente, la política de los bancos centrales. Pero me preocupa también, y mucho, la política de un gobierno populista comunoide amante del "ejprópiese".


----------



## Just (30 Mar 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Pues fíjese que a mí me preocupa, ciertamente, la política de los bancos centrales. Pero me preocupa también, y mucho, la política de un gobierno populista comunoide amante del "ejprópiese".



Hace mucho tiempo que los bancos centrales monetizan periodicamente los déficits presupuestarios masivos de los gobiernos a la vez que mantienen bien sujetos los mercados financieros. 
Y lo que viene proximamente es helicopter money, teoría monetaria moderna... Un puto desastre. 
Y si, todo lo que sea susceptible de ser trincado, será trincado, lo pinte del color que lo pinte el gobierno de turno.


----------



## Xenomorfo (30 Mar 2020)

‘There is no gold.’ Bullion dealers sell out in panic buying


----------



## Xenomorfo (30 Mar 2020)

Analysis: Gold Price Should Be $8,900 (5x Higher) And Here Is Why


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Mar 2020)

Just dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo que los bancos centrales monetizan periodicamente los déficits presupuestarios masivos de los gobiernos a la vez que mantienen bien sujetos los mercados financieros.
> Y lo que viene proximamente es helicopter money, teoría monetaria moderna... Un puto desastre.
> Y si, todo lo que sea susceptible de ser trincado, será trincado, lo pinte del color que lo pinte el gobierno de turno.



Helicopter money: The time is now | VOX, CEPR Policy Portal


----------



## tristezadeclon (30 Mar 2020)

se nos mean en la cara

la revista "the economist" despues de publicar el año pasado esta portada




en la q un virus está diseminado por toda la portada y un avión con estela química se dirige directo a la estrella del escudo de la bandera china, ahora nos saca esta otra portada (ojito al detalle de q no se vea de quien es la mano q nos controla):




yo no se si será cierto todo lo q se comenta sobre los rothschild y "the economist" pero desde luego q a esa revista le va la marcha y le gusta provocar para alimentar su leyenda conspiranoide es un hecho irrebatible

por cierto, esos hijosdeputa son muy buenos, no pasa nada por reconocerlo, tienen gente con mucho talento trabajando para ellos


----------



## Muttley (30 Mar 2020)

Del mensaje:
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Bueno, vamos con el precio de oro a pie de calle.
Tenemos un gran termómetro de cómo están las transacciones reales si nos vamos a alguna subasta que se esté celebrando en este momento. SUBASTA TERMINADA.

Jubilee Auction 30 | Katz Coins Notes & Supplies Corp.

Si hablamos de oro:

-Los 20 francos sin premium a 270+comisiones del 20%, es decir 324. Hay varios, lotes 2785, 2789, 2795...
*PRECIO FINAL 280-300 EUROS. Esto es: 360 euros la EBC. Precio spot de la moneda 271 euros. Sobrespot del 32,8%*

-Los 20 francos vreneli también a 270+ comisiones del 20%, 324. Lote 2958.
*PRECIO FINAL 300 EUROS. Esto es: 360 euros la EBC. Precio spot de la moneda 271 euros. Sobrespot del 32,8%*

-Soberanos de batalla, entre 340 el más de batalla en MBC pelado a 360+ comisiones del 20%, 410-432 euros total, lotes 2817, 2818...
*PRECIO FINAL 380-420 EUROS. Esto es con comisiones :480-504 euros la EBC. Precio spot de la moneda 343€. Sobrespot del 40- 47% UN SOBERANO.*

-onza de oro, emisión ecu de España, Juan de la Cierva a 1375+comisión, 1650 euros. Lote 2941.
*PRECIO FINAL 1400. Esto es con comisiones :1680C. Precio spot de la moneda 1463€. Sobrespot del 14,8%*

-5$ USA Liberty. 320 que con la comisión se nos va a 384€. Lote 3318
*PRECIO FINAL A 380€. Esto con comisiones a 456€. Precio spot de la moneda 35*2€. *Sobrespot del 29,54%*

-10$ USA Indian. 680 que comisión se va a 816€. Lote 3321.
*PRECIO FINAL A 720€. Esto con comisiones a 864€. Precio spot de la moneda 705*€. *Sobrespot del 22,55%*

-Chervonets URSS, 320 mínimo que con comisión a 384. Lotes 2270-2275.
*PRECIO FINAL A 360€. Esto con comisiones a 432€. Precio spot de la moneda 366*€. *Sobrespot del 18%*

Conclusión:

Si yo tuviera que vender no lo haría por menos de un spot +10% y apretaría por un spot +15%....y eso para monedas corrientes, como nos pongamos en pandas o lunares de oro...
Si yo tuviera que comprar.....unas velitas a la Virgen del Carmen, patrona del mar para que termine esta tormenta cuanto antes.


----------



## Laura_Acuarela (30 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Como guía a la gente que quiere introducirse, copio y pego esto de otro foro en espera que sea útil.
> Esto es en la época pre-pandemia, pero claro, como va a quedar el dibujo de esto después de esto....pues no sabemos.
> Ya lo postee anteriormente. Pongo link de este mensaje en el OP para que sea fácil su localización.
> 
> ...




Respecto la inversión en monedas bullion de oro... estaba pensando en seguir esta estrategía.

Compra y venta de oro – Cómo Comprar oro por DEBAJO de su PRECIO

¿Cómo lo veis?

Consiste básicamente en acudir a subastas online de monedas y pujar por bulliones de otras épocas que suelan tener precios bajos. Evidentemente no se puede hacer a lo loco, pero tiene buena pinta si sabes lo que estás comprando.


----------



## Razkin (30 Mar 2020)

En medio de la demanda disparada por el metal precioso físico, los tokens respaldados por el oro como paxos gold (PAXG) y tether gold (XAUT), han aumentado de manera significativa recientemente. El interés sobre XAUT, por ejemplo, *aumentó casi 700% desde su lanzamiento hace dos meses*. 
Tanto *PAXG como XAUT están respaldados por una onza de oro almacenada en una bóveda institucional* y los inversionistas tienen derecho a canjear el oro físico a cambio del token, cuando así lo dispongan.


----------



## Piel de Luna (30 Mar 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Del mensaje:
> ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
> 
> Bueno, vamos con el precio de oro a pie de calle.
> ...



Perfectamente lo has clavado, lo poco que se está vendiendo es a spot más 20%, no hablo de nada especial, hablo de soberanos napoleónes francos suizos y demás, la recompra la tiene situada incluso en spot más 10% (se ha disparado bastante la horquilla de compra que solía ser un 3/5%) pero no entra absolutamente nada, tampoco ayuda nada el que esté todo cerrado físicamente.


----------



## Muttley (30 Mar 2020)

Laura_Acuarela dijo:


> Respecto la inversión en monedas bullion de oro... estaba pensando en seguir esta estrategía.
> 
> Compra y venta de oro – Cómo Comprar oro por DEBAJO de su PRECIO
> 
> ...



Es un buen link y los consejos son buenos. 
Eso si, el los tiempos actuales....pues no. 
No hay oro. Ni plata. Y por supuesto menos a spot o a precios cercanos. 
Eso son unicornios. Léete y analiza el mensaje justo encima del tuyo. 
Nadie vende, hay cola por comprar prácticamente al precio que sea.


----------



## Not Sure (31 Mar 2020)

Rusia acaba de decir que va a dejar de comprar oro:
Russia, World’s Biggest Buyer of Gold, Will Stop Purchases

No veo más que alcistas por todos los lados respecto a los metales...malo cuando hay tanta unanimidad y cuando todo el mundo "sabe" que el oro va a subir.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (31 Mar 2020)

Posiblemente ahora sea el momento de vender oro si lo puedes colocar a +10% spot


----------



## Mrbcn (31 Mar 2020)

Con un spot de 12,70€ en goldsilver tienen las kangaroo 2020 en preventa a 21,56€ hace 2 o 3 semanas estaban a 15,50€. Pocas compré.


----------



## Caminasaurus (31 Mar 2020)

Que pensáis de las monedas de 2000 ptas antiguas? Merece la pena empezar por algo así, o es mejor comprar las actuales?..


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Mar 2020)

Klaudia Klaudenson dijo:


> Rusia acaba de decir que va a dejar de comprar oro:
> Russia, World’s Biggest Buyer of Gold, Will Stop Purchases
> 
> No veo más que alcistas por todos los lados respecto a los metales...malo cuando hay tanta unanimidad y cuando todo el mundo "sabe" que el oro va a subir.



En el hilo del oro de la chincheta ya lo dije yo hace sobre un mes, que Rusia estaba vendiendo casi toda su producción a Londres, y el motivo es simple, que todas las compras tan agresivas de los últimos 5 años eran debidas a la liquidez de la venta de toda la deuda USA, cuando ese flujo de liquidez se acaba, pues muy a su pesar también se acaban las compras de oro, por lo menos de esa manera tan voraz. 
Ves alcistas en el oro por todos los lados y quizás sea porque las posibilidades son bastantes, simplemente no hay flujo de oro, todo está seco, las minas están paradas, las refinerías secas de metal, el reciclaje esta en mínimos de 12 años no quedan joyas para fundir y las que quedan ya no están en manos débiles con lo cual no se van a fundir, el parón terminará, es evidente, pero cada semana de retraso se convierte en subidas del físico ( el precio papel ya no tiene importancia). 
Todas las vías y reservas de stock, de las refinerías, de las mint, de los proveedores mayoristas y minoristas de metales se han secado, cuando de nuevo se ponga en marcha toda la producción de oro, esas vías y stocks tardarán bastantes meses en volver a su normalidad. 
El mismo parón económico se traduce en un parón de inversión y de financiación de nuevos proyectos, el peak gold está cantado, la demanda de oro seguirá siendo muy fuerte, aunque un importante actor como en los últimos años (Rusia) deje de serlo. 
Cuando todos los inversores hayan podido salvar de la quema la liquidez que puedan más toda la nueva liquidez de los BC, a nada que esa liquidez mínimamente se fijen y pongan sus ojos en los MPs, no habrá oro para todos a este precio, sinceramente si, yo veo muy alcista a los MPs junto con la alimentación (que también va a tener problemas fuertes de escasez) van a ser muy muy alcistas, bajo mi punto de vista, claro está.


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Mar 2020)

Caminasaurus dijo:


> Que pensáis de las monedas de 2000 ptas antiguas? Merece la pena empezar por algo así, o es mejor comprar las actuales?..



Me parecen genial, al igual que los duros o veinte duros de Franco, solo le veo un pequeño problema a tu plan, que van de la mano del bullion y también han desaparecido.


----------



## tristezadeclon (31 Mar 2020)

un diputado del partido en el gobierno en méxico, MORENA, (q tiene mayoría absoluta) propone junto con otro diputado del Partido de los Trabajadores, q la onza libertad de plata pase a ser moneda de curso legal en méxico





habría q pensar las repercusiones q tendría eso si finalmente se llevara a cabo, por lo q han explicado los ponentes mexico dejaría de exportar plata (es el mayor productor mundial), o sea q desaparecía del mercado un porcentaje importante de la plata q actualmente va para uso principalmente industrial y pasaría a tener un uso monetario q debido a la ley de gresham terminaría convirtiéndose en instrumento de ahorro

estoy dándole vueltas a lo q implicaría algo así, ya lo propuso antes salinas price, voy a ver si se ha votado ya y cual fue el resultado y si no es así si tiene posibilidades reales de salir adelante

edito: el banco de méxico ya se posicionó en contra de la medida el verano pasado, además por unanimidad y con bastante vehemencia en su posicionamiento contrario

https://www.banxico.org.mx/billetes-y-monedas/estudios-e-indicadores/{C724334A-8F42-4D13-C133-B77DBBB8A00D}.pdf

parece ser q la propuesta todavía no se ha votado, a ver en q queda todo esto


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> un diputado del partido en el gobierno en méxico, MORENA, (q tiene mayoría absoluta) propone junto con otro diputado del Partido de los Trabajadores, q la onza libertad de plata pase a ser moneda de curso legal en méxico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quedan Perú y China que solo entre los 2 superan la producción de Méjico , de Perú dicen que tiene las reservas de plata más grandes del mundo, equivalentes a 110.000 toneladas, mas unas 8000 toneladas a sumar del resto de paises productores.


----------



## kikepm (31 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> un diputado del partido en el gobierno en méxico, MORENA, (q tiene mayoría absoluta) propone junto con otro diputado del Partido de los Trabajadores, q la onza libertad de plata pase a ser moneda de curso legal en méxico
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La iniciativa es loable, pero choca con la incultura de la gente, por un lado, y del stablishment monetario, por otro.

A la gente se la puede llegar a culturizar, pero a los keynesianos al frente del banco central no. Su salario depende directamente del mantenimiento de la farsa monetaria y de la falsificación de la moneda.


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)

K los pumps k puedan chuparse los banksters podrán pagar el desayuno del guateque fiat k se han montado y han endiñado al resto por el ojal. Y, por cierto, sin posibilidades de soltarse de esas tenencias y volver a las andadas malabarísticas en un contexto de reencarnación monetaria del Oro...k se presume "camino de ida" en ese escenario.

.


tristezadeclon dijo:


> un diputado del partido en el gobierno en méxico, MORENA, (q tiene mayoría absoluta) propone junto con otro diputado del Partido de los Trabajadores, q la onza libertad de plata pase a ser moneda de curso legal en méxico...
> 
> 
> ...parece ser q la propuesta todavía no se ha votado, a ver en q queda todo esto



El parlamento chicano debe ser una franquicia usana de import-export bajo el mantel de mucho cuidáo . Y al loro con moverse en la afoto, k te aparecen cargos y cartelitos de "Se busca" en plan Far West hasta de tu awela, como a la Piña Noriega, Maduro ahora mismo y la de diox... y acabas en portada de la CNN con el traje de butanero y 23 horas al día de chabolo pa´los restos, como un Chapo Guzmán cosmético cualquiera ...k de la risa al llanto, hay sólo un paso, y lo activa el trilero Tío Sam en medio click.

Si el personal ve a Hezpaña como un pelele uropedo, no quiero ni pensar k será el narcochiringuito mexicano con el k le expropiaron el chollo a Escobar & Co a tiro de lapo de USA...pero OK, aceptamos pulpo y cruzamos los dedos , será por ganas...aunque de El Álamo p´abajo está ventilada pa´l bloque yankee hasta la tierra de los floreros.


----------



## kikepm (31 Mar 2020)

Que es falso. La compra de oro produce un gran beneficio que no lleva asociado ningún daño colateral.

El objetivo de todo ciudadano bien pensante debería ser la destrucción del sistema de banca central. Cuando compramos oro promovemos la adecuación a su verdadero valor, y estamos al mismo tiempo provocando la disminución del valor del fiat, que tiende a cero con el tiempo.

Un valor del fiat en descenso es bueno para la economía del país, pues queda menos tiempo para la destrucción final del sistema monetario basado en la mentira y la falsificación.

El banco central poseerá una cantidad importante de oro que aumenta su valor, y mucha mierda que se va quedando sin él. Durante este proceso deberán liquidar su oro para mantener el valor relativo del fiat, por lo que al final de todo este proceso tendremos a un banco central sin oro y con un fiat devaluado, y una parte de la sociedad civil enriquecida con oro.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Mar 2020)

Con la que esta cayendo y el oro sigue sin batir el máximo de 2011....Rick, tu que dices, sin ?..


----------



## PalPueblo (31 Mar 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Con la que esta cayendo y el oro sigue sin batir el máximo de 2011....Rick, tu que dices, sin ?..




No hay dinero ni para ORO.

¿o no hay oro?


----------



## tristezadeclon (31 Mar 2020)

he escuchado que uno de los brokers mas importantes de la LBMA ayer triplicó de golpe la comisión q aplica a los pequeños inversores, q en un 99% van largos en metales

si alguien con gran dominio del inglés pudiese confirmarlo buscando por internet se lo agradecería pq para mi ese sería un síntoma importante de nerviosismo y medidas desesperadas para evitar la subida del precio papel de los metales por parte de los creadores de mercado

por cierto, me resultaría muy extraño q con un desfase de precios de incluso el 100% entre la plata papel y la plata física ningún gran inversor se haya tirado de cabeza a la opción de comprar ETF plata papel para a continuación exigir la entrega física, haría el negocio del siglo cuando muchos dealers están ofreciendo comprar con un 10% y hasta un 20% por encima del precio plata papel, es dinero seguro y el cierre de las refinerías y mints va para largo por lo q aunq tarden en entregárselo en teoría tiene el negocio hecho, y en última instancia siempre podría llevarlos a juicio, por eso digo lo de gran inversor, ya q nosotros no podríamos hacer nada contra ellos y terminaríamos aceptando q nos entregaran como mucho la diferencia de precio en fiat, pero alguien con pasta de verdad es diferente pq podría llevarlos a juicio y el juicio lo tendría ganado


----------



## Maxos (31 Mar 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Con la que esta cayendo y el oro sigue sin batir el máximo de 2011....Rick, tu que dices, sin ?..



Intenta comprar oro físico al precio de spot y nos cuentas.


----------



## felino66 (31 Mar 2020)

.

Rusia anuncia oficialmente que cesa de comprar la producción nacional del oro.... mmm


¿Y si a partir de ahora al BC ruso le da por comprar directamente al LBMA a saco y solicita la entrega del físico?

¿Y si algún otro hiciera lo mismo (CN)?

¿Y si al hacer eso demuestra que el rey está desnudo y abre la caja de pandora de su insolvencia en la entrega del físico?



p.d.1 : La no compra del bc ruso no implica que no lo puedan almacenar y venderlo más tarde al estado cuando interese.

p.d.2 : ¿Por qué habría de hacer esa declaración "ahora precisamente" el BC ruso?

p.d.3 : Operación Oil "Ok" - Operación Gold "in progress"... wait a moment please



En fin, sólo son divagaciones de una mañana lluviosa, ustedes me disculpen.


¿Opiniones?


.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> he escuchado que uno de los brokers mas importantes de la LBMA ayer triplicó de golpe la comisión q aplica a los pequeños inversores, q en un 99% van largos en metales
> 
> si alguien con gran dominio del inglés pudiese confirmarlo buscando por internet se lo agradecería pq para mi ese sería un síntoma importante de nerviosismo y medidas desesperadas para evitar la subida del precio papel de los metales por parte de los creadores de mercado
> 
> por cierto, me resultaría muy extraño q con un desfase de precios de incluso el 100% entre la plata papel y la plata física ningún gran inversor se haya tirado de cabeza a la opción de comprar ETF plata papel para a continuación exigir la entrega física, haría el negocio del siglo cuando muchos dealers están ofreciendo comprar con un 10% y hasta un 20% por encima del precio plata papel, es dinero seguro y el cierre de las refinerías y mints va para largo por lo q aunq tarden en entregárselo en teoría tiene el negocio hecho, y en última instancia siempre podría llevarlos a juicio, por eso digo lo de gran inversor, ya q nosotros no podríamos hacer nada contra ellos y terminaríamos aceptando q nos entregaran como mucho la diferencia de precio en fiat, pero alguien con pasta de verdad es diferente pq podría llevarlos a juicio y el juicio lo tendría ganado



El estado de derecho ya no existe. Los gobiernos pueden hacer lo que quieran. Todas las leyes y derechos quedan en suspenso y los tribunales los justificarán con el "interes general" que es el interés de los que manden en ese momento.

Esto ya lo vimos en dos ocasiones desde el año 75, lo que ocurre es que la gente no sabe interpretar lo que tiene delante de las narices: en la huelga de los controladores y cuando el gobierno decidió quitar la paga extra a los funcionarios, bajarles el sueldo y suspender todos los acuerdos sindicales sobre mejoras sociales, invalidando así la Ley *Orgánica* de libertad sindical al negar el derecho a la negociación colectiva. Por si alguien no lo sabe, las leyes orgánicas son las que desarrollan derechos fundamentales y libertades públicas.

Un desmán de estos, lo de los controladores, lo hizo el PSOE y el otro el PP. El peor de los dos fue el de los controladores. En una ola de demagogia, caza de brujas y manipulación de las masas inédita en España, el pueblo se puso en masa a favor del gobierno. Fue un ensayo que demostró a los poderosos hasta donde podían llegar. Lo más infame e indigno que se vio desde que murió Franco y yo diría que desde que nació.

Practicamente ninguna voz se alzó para analizar y denunciar este atropello.

Los tribunales lo encontraron perfectamente legal, hasta que después de muchos años y sin que nadie se enterara, todo esto quedó invalidado por numerosas sentencias.

Ni soy controlador ni conozco ninguno.

En la república romana existía la figura del dictador para épocas de gran crisis, pero sus poderes estaban estrictamente limitados y su magistratura duraba seis meses.

Pedro Sánchez y su factotum, Pablo Iglesias, pueden hacer literalmente lo que quieran y veremos a ver si se van algún día.


----------



## Muttley (31 Mar 2020)

La plata papel totalmente estacionaria en 14$ y lleva así ya varios días, sin subir de 14,50 y sin bajar de 13,80$.
Con la volatilidad de los mercados tiene que ir ”romper ese canal”. Para arriba o para abajo.
Y para mi, no deja de amagar para abajo. Hasta los 13 nos vamos seguro, ahí esperamos.

Aqui, un vídeo técnico que opina lo mismo que yo pero con líneas y soportes y tal.
Lo mío es simplemente leer en los posos del café de después de comer.

Silver Price Forecast - Silver Markets Continue To Pull Back

La presión vendedora siempre comienza en la sesión asiática. Si va como creo a las 9am de mañana (o pasado) hemos perforado los 13,50 abajo hasta asentar en los 13-13,2$ en el fin de semana.

Basta con que diga esto para que seguro se dispare arriba como un cohete a pasar los 15$...aunque realmente da igual. Tanto en un caso como en otro. Las onzas físicas no se van a comprar ni más caras ni más baratas.


----------



## Razkin (31 Mar 2020)

Será interesante ver como irá la subasta del Andorrano que empieza este Jueves. Echo de menos algún soberano. Eran casi moneda estrella en anteriores subastas. ¿agotados?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2020)

Yo he llegado a comprar lingotes de 1kg de plata a 450 euros, creo que incluso llegue a verlos en algo menos.

Supongo que ese sera su precio cuando todo quede mas o menos normalizado.

Para el oro no se que pasara.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Abr 2020)

jaimito2 dijo:


> A ver los gurús de este post. Yo tengo onzas de plata (bullion) que compré a 28 euros en su día. Llevo años esperando a que alcance ese precio y de momento nada... algún optimista lo ve en ese precio en los próximos meses (o años) ?
> Salud a todos



Coininvest está vendiendo las Maple de plata por encima de 30€ por lo que igual ya las puedes vender por lo que te costó y te las quitas de encima


----------



## Muttley (1 Abr 2020)

Entrevista a Rick Rule, CEO de Sprott Asset Management.
Muy muy muy interesante.


Resumen ejecutivo:

-cierres de minas por seguridad, al trabajar en situaciones de confinamiento. 
exploración cerrada en todo el mundo. (Proyectos de capex)
Su financiación es mucho más lenta. En deuda y en capital. 
Mineras junior corren graves riesgos. Muchas de ellas antes del virus han retrasado pagos pues su cotización era baja y no podían atraer el capital necesario, la táctica era esperar a las subidas del oro. Ahora se encuentran en una situación complicada donde no va a ser fácil que encuentren esa financiación tras el virus. Resumen: impacto severo. incierto futuro en las Júniors, pero que habría que ver caso por caso. 

-respecto al oro, se ha comportado como debería. Muy líquido. Se han hecho efectivas muchas posiciones largas de los 60 billones que había. 
El oro no reacciona positivamente a las crisis de liquidez, reacciona positivamente a las políticas que llevan a esas crisis de liquidez. Como los QE. 
oro institucional (100ozs y 400ozs) hay pero no donde se le necesita. Oro de inversión privado está fuera de stock y no se puede reponer al estar las mint cerradas y el tráfico de avión restringido. Dealers comprando a premium para revender.

-Comex y LBMA. Mínimo de 100 ozs de papel por 1 de verdad. Y muchos tenedores están exigiendo entrega cuando no hay mucho stock, como en Chicago. Lo que puede ocurrir es que “debido a la situación” los contratos puedan ser liquidados en cash unilateralmente cambiando las reglas del juego. Así tal cual suena. Como con los Hnos Hunt. 

-Plata: comenta las características de la plata, industrial e inversión. La parte industrial tienen que comprar independientemente del precio. El platero es un orero con esteroides. Si el precio de la plata es bajo algo no va bien con el universo, cuando suben se pide la tercera hipoteca pensando que sube hasta la luna. Y es el metal precioso de los pobres. Lo que lleva a movimientos muy especulativos.

-Donde ponemos el dinero? Son los bancos seguros: no todos los bancos son iguales. Hay algunos que son de la vieja escuela como First National Bank. Bancos de granjeros etc. que tienen reservas suficientes. Bonos del tesoro. Oro y plata físico. O en trust (como sprott jojojo) o cash directamente. Que se depreciará, pero no ahora mismo. Tener cash Cuando otros no tienen, es una gran ventaja.

-Pensiones (americanas) no es su campo. Algunas pequeñas van a sufrir. Algunas están en -30% pues están metidas en bolsa a full. Sin contar con los retornos esperados de +7,5%. Sugiere que los oyentes se aprieten el cinturón, ahorren...por ella mismos.

-Manipulación de precios. Manos fuertes siempre manipulan de la manera más sencilla. En con dólar fuerte, jugaban a corto en momentos en el que no había compradores. Ahora la manipulación puede ser al alza. 

-Fed: con los trillones, cubrirán los impagos en derivados.

Eso los primeros 30 mins. Luego después de comer continuo con los otros 20mins. 
Creo que merece la pena escucharlo por uno mismo.


----------



## Silver94 (1 Abr 2020)

41,22 euros ha alcanzado hoy la Maple de 1 oz en Coininvest.


----------



## tristezadeclon (1 Abr 2020)

*El CME abre la caja de Pandora*


Publicado: miércoles 1 de abril de 2020

*Craig Hemke* , Metales TF

Con minas, mentas y refinerías cerradas en todo el mundo debido al coronavirus, la demanda de oro físico ha explotado. Esto ha llevado a algunas medidas drásticas por parte del Grupo CME, que a su vez puede haber sellado involuntariamente el destino del COMEX y todo el esquema de reserva fraccional y precios de derivados digitales.

Esta última crisis comenzó el martes pasado, cuando el mercado spot del oro pareció cerrarse a medida que el precio de los futuros se disparó después del anuncio del QE∞ formalizado por la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos. El evento ha sido documentado por muchos analistas y expertos, e incluso Reuters y Bloomberg se unieron a los informes.

• https: //www.reuters.com/article/us-gold-trading-cm ...

• Gold Market Snarled by Virus Lockdown as World Races for Haven

Como señala el artículo de Reuters, se había desarrollado una clara escasez de las barras estándar de COMEX de 100 onzas. Para contrarrestar esto, _y en un intento desesperado por mantener la integridad de su sistema comercial,_ el Grupo CME respondió de inmediato modificando los procedimientos de entrega de su contrato COMEX estándar. En lugar de las barras de 100 onzas requeridas, el COMEX ahora también podría entregar fracciones de barras London Good Delivery de 400 onzas.

• FAQ: Gold (Enhanced Delivery) futures - CME Group

En primer lugar, esto expone la farsa de lo que siempre ha pasado para el proceso de liquidación física bimensual en COMEX. Claro, las bóvedas COMEX pueden haber mostrado siempre 8,000,000 onzas de oro, pero obviamente, nada de eso estaba realmente disponible para entrega física. En cambio, cada mes de entrega consistía en simples transferencias de anotaciones en el diario de nada más que warrants y recibos de almacén. Para mantener la farsa, un banco emitiría algo de "oro" y otro recibiría la entrega. Hemos escrito sobre este esquema en innumerables ocasiones, la más reciente aquí:

• The Continuing COMEX Fraud - Craig Hemke (05/11/2019)

Pero lo que sea. Volvamos al quid de la cuestión.

Obviamente, el Grupo CME sabía que tenían un problema en sus manos la semana pasada, razón por la cual se apresuró a enmendar las reglas de entrega de COMEX para permitir el uso del bar de Londres. El mes actual y el de entrega es el 20 de abril, y ese contrato debía "salirse del tablero" y entregarse ayer, lunes 30 de marzo. Debido a la escasez relacionada con el virus, el CME claramente anticipó un repentino aumento de la demanda de entrega física real en abril.

¡Y lo consiguieron alguna vez! A partir del cierre de COMEX el lunes, la cantidad total de contratos del 20 de abril todavía está abierta y la "espera de entrega" fue de 25,595 Un mes de entrega normal / normal en COMEX generalmente ve 8,000-10,000 "entregas" de hasta 1,000,000 onzas de warrants, etc. Sin embargo, para el 20 de abril, hay una solicitud de 2,559,500 onzas, y debido a la escasez actual, la mayoría de estos contratos los titulares realmente quieren metal real y físico.



Los avisos de entrega del 20 de abril comenzaron a publicarse el lunes por la noche ... ¡y mira el volumen! Asegúrese de tener en cuenta que la Cuenta de la Cámara de JPMorgan tuvo que hacer una entrega de 7,000 contratos por 700,000 onzas. Esto no solo es cercano a 22 toneladas métricas de oro, sino que también es más del doble del límite de posición establecido de 3.000 contratos.



Tenga en cuenta también que ScotiaBank también se vio obligado a realizar entregas desde su Cuenta de la Cámara de 235,100 onzas o alrededor de 8 toneladas métricas. Y tenga en cuenta que, hasta ahora, HSBC no ha publicado una sola entrega. Pero ellos son los siguientes. Cómo sabemos esto? Verifique esta reasignación masiva y sin precedentes de oro de elegibles a registrados que tuvo lugar a fines de la semana pasada. JPM tomó las medidas necesarias para entregar 7.923 contratos de Apr20, mientras que HSBC parece haberse preparado para 3.129.





Bien, ahora miremos hacia adelante y consideremos el título de esta publicación.

Está claro que el cierre de minas, refinerías y mentas relacionado con el virus está teniendo un impacto dramático en el suministro de oro que se puede entregar de inmediato. Y esto llega en un momento en que la demanda física de oro está aumentando. Esto coloca a los mayoristas y distribuidores en una posición muy difícil. Necesitan oro físico AHORA pero tienen muy pocas opciones para adquirirlo.

*Y entonces están recurriendo al COMEX. * ¿Y por qué no? El Grupo CME ha mantenido durante años que su esquema de precios es justo, sacrosanto y respaldado por la entrega física. Publican informes de stock de bóveda todos los días de la semana que pretenden mostrar un inventario de bóveda física de más de 8,000,000 onzas. Entonces, si eres un distribuidor y necesitas metal de inmediato, ¿por qué no simplemente subir al bar en COMEX y esperar la entrega? Después de todo, el CME en sí mismo afirma que el oro está allí y solo espera que alguien lo solicite.

Esta ilusión de "entrega" funcionó bien ... hasta la semana pasada. Y ahora el Grupo CME, en su apuro por mantener "la integridad de su intercambio", puede haber sellado el destino del intercambio.

¿Por qué? Porque han abierto la caja de Pandora. Al interrumpir la entrega de COMEX con los bares de Londres, _y al forzar a los Bullion Banks que operan en COMEX a entregar metal físico en lugar de sus posiciones cortas en papel_ , el intercambio en sí mismo ahora puede colocarse en una posición insostenible.

Mire de cerca lo que sucede después. Después de las entregas iniciales del lunes, todavía habrá unos 8,000 contratos Apr20 vigentes y abiertos. La mayoría de estos probablemente también serán exigidos para un verdadero asentamiento físico. Bueno, ahora que COMEX está abierto para los negocios como un vehículo de distribución física, ¿qué impide que los fondos, mayoristas y concesionarios paguen el margen completo y compren aún más Abr20 a medida que avanza el mes? ¡Nada! Así que observe para ver si ese número de interés abierto del 20 de abril continúa subiendo durante el mes.

Luego, mire para ver qué sucede en mayo. Aunque el 20 de mayo no es un mes inicial / de entrega en el calendario COMEX, no hay nada que impida que una entidad compre un contrato y exija la entrega inmediata en mayo. A partir del lunes, el interés abierto total para este contrato fue de 2,338. En los próximos días, observe muy de cerca para ver si ese total comienza a crecer.

Y finalmente, aunque el CME / LBMA / COMEX pueda sobrevivir a abril, ¿quién puede decir que sobrevivirán el próximo mes de entrega importante de junio? Ahora que el gato proverbial está fuera de la bolsa y el mundo entero sabe que COMEX entregará metal físico real si es empujado, y sin otras tiendas de metal fácilmente disponibles debido al virus, ¿qué pasa si 50,000 contratos se mantienen en junio? ¿Qué pasa si 100,000 están de pie? ¿Ves hacia dónde se dirige esto?

Al final, el CME pudo haber sellado involuntariamente el destino de su esquema de precios la semana pasada al apresurarse para hacer de COMEX una instalación de entrega física. Si bien es probable que el intercambio sobreviva en abril, los meses de mayo y junio probablemente constituirán un desafío *importante* . Solo una contención rápida del coronavirus puede aliviar su crisis. Si las minas, las mentas y las refinerías pueden reabrir en los próximos 45-60 días, tal vez se rescatará el sistema bancario de lingotes de reserva fraccional. ¿Si no? Bueno, digamos que los inversores y los apiladores de oro están en un verano *MUY* interesante.

The CME Opens Pandora's Box

**************************

creo q nunca hemos estado tan cerca de hacerles doblar la rodilla, aquello de max keiser de hagamos quebrar a jpmorgan comprando plata se puede hacer realidad ahora

algo q hasta ahora veía casi como un sueño empiezo a tener esperanzas de q pueda llegar a cumplirse, si algunos grandes inversores siguen solicitando su oro de forma física los del oro-papel van a quedar en evidencia, y por los números q se están haciendo públicos es incluso probable q pueda llegar a ocurrir

no se q pueden inventarse para salir de esta, pero no subestimemos a estos hdlgp

recordemos q esto mismo ya pasó en 1971 pero a nivel pais, cuando un dolar equivalía a 35$, unos años antes degaulle había solicitado cambiar sus dolares por oro a los yanquis, luego le siguieron otros paises europeos y cuando los yanquis se dieron cuenta q los iban a pillar con el carrito del helado entonces nixon apareció en la tele diciendo q desanclaban al dolar del oro, pq sus papelitos de colores creados de la nada lo valían, q no necesitaban respaldo de ningún tipo, lo increible es q les funcionó, por eso digo q no subestimemos a estos hdlgp


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Abr 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> 41,22 euros ha alcanzado hoy la Maple de 1 oz en Coininvest.



¿Y quién está pagando esa burrada cuando en otros sitios se pueden encontrar onzas entre 20 - 22 € ?


----------



## angel220 (1 Abr 2020)

He leido (Sin CONFIRMAR) que hay confirmada la solicitud de 2.600.000 onzas, par la entrega el 20 de Abril en el COMEX, al día de hoy, ya digo sin confirmar


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2020)

El precio del oro, de momento, no se dispara porque hace falta liquidez para cubrir posiciones. Muchos países, fondos de inversión, bancos, empresas van a tener que vender las joyas de la abuela para no quebrar. Cuando esta fluctuación acabe será cuando suba de verdad.
El сovid-19 y la crisis del petróleo comienzan a 'tragarse' el mayor fondo soberano de inversión del mundo


----------



## esseri (1 Abr 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> **************************
> 
> creo q nunca hemos estado tan cerca de hacerles doblar la rodilla, aquello de max keiser de hagamos quebrar a jpmorgan comprando plata se puede hacer realidad ahora
> 
> ...



El entrevistado en el vídeo de tu post anterior dice k simplemente obligarán a redimir en cash , se saltarán la entrega física y listo.

También k los chanchulleros siempre eligen el camino más corto hacia la pasta ...y k quienes han estado metiendo cortos a machete, ahora empujarán la ola hacia arriba. / desconozco esa operativa "pendular" . Si tú, @Mutley o quien sea capaz pudiese explicarla, de cine ).


----------



## Muttley (1 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El entrevistado en el vídeo de tu post anterior dice k simplemente obligarán a redimir en cash , se saltarán la entrega física y listo.
> 
> También k los chanchulleros siempre eligen el camino más corto hacia la pasta ...y k quienes han estado metiendo cortos a machete, ahora empujarán la ola hacia arriba. / desconozco esa operativa "pendular" . Si tú, @Mutley o quien sea capaz pudiese explicarla, de cine ).




Por lo que creo, lo que hacen es:
”spoofing“.

Spoofing (finance) - Wikipedia

no hay link en español.

“Spoofing may cause prices to change because the market interprets the one-sided pressure in the limit order book as a shift in the balance of the number of investors who wish to purchase or sell the asset, which causes prices to increase (more buyers than sellers) or prices to decline (more sellers than buyers)[5] (spoofing in electronic markets) [6] Spoofers bid or offer with intent to cancel before the orders are filled. The flurry of activity around the buy or sell orders is intended to attract other traders to induce a particular market reaction. Spoofing can be a factor in the rise and fall of the price of shares and can be very profitable to the spoofer who can time buying and selling based on this manipulation.[2][7][8]

JPMorgan metals traders accused of manipulating prices

US Authorities Build Case Against JP Morgan Over Market Manipulation For Precious Metals - The Ring of Fire Network

Largest Silver Gold Manipulation Criminal Case Coming


----------



## FranMen (2 Abr 2020)

Haces bien en abrir paraguas, las muertes reportadas en marzo superan en 20.000 personas a las de otros años, se han declarado por SARS-covid menos de 10.000, que pasa con los otros 10.000?, accidentes de trabajo? accidentes de coche? Covid?


----------



## tristezadeclon (2 Abr 2020)

cerrada toda la minería en méxico

Decretan parar minas por Covid-19

y en peru limitada a lo imprescindible, aunq muchas mineras ya han decidido cerrar allí sus minas

Perú permite que mineras realicen sólo operaciones críticas durante emergencia por coronavirus

solo estos dos paises suponen el 40% de la producción mundial de plata, tb son importantes productores de oro, otros muchos paises tb han cerrado totalmente la actividad minera, deben quedar muy pocos q no lo hayan hecho todavía


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Abr 2020)

A mi todo lo que esta pasando con el Oro me tiene muy esceptico.

Conociendo la elite no me extranharia un pelo que todo esto fuera orquestrado para "matar" al oro y asi aumentar aun mas su control por el dinero y en consecuencia de las personas a traves de solo posibilitar unica y exclusivamente el fiat como trasnferencia de valor.

O por lo contrario todo esto no hara mas que provocar fuertes subidas del precio debido a la oferta y demanda del metal.


----------



## Just (2 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Una aportación interesante para los interesados en los MPs:
> 
> *¿Qué pasa con el Oro? El oro como activo refugio en el Coronavirus
> 
> *



Gracias por este aporte, todo un lujazo escuchar a Unai y Linares en estos momentos. Tres horas por delante!


----------



## esseri (2 Abr 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> A mi todo lo que esta pasando con el Oro me tiene muy esceptico.
> 
> Conociendo la elite no me extranharia un pelo que todo esto fuera orquestrado para "matar" al oro y asi aumentar aun mas su control por el dinero y en consecuencia de las personas a traves de solo posibilitar unica y exclusivamente fiat como trasnferencia de valor.
> 
> O por lo contrario todo esto no hara mas que provocar fuertes subidas del precio debido a la oferta y demanda del metal.



En el caso de k el Oro fuese proyectado en el sistema financiero oficial, al particular k quiera pillar cacho, no le queda FUD ni paciencia k superar. Y posiblemente, hasta persecución legal al final del viaje.

Si las posiciones en metal no son ,literalmente, dinero echado a un cajón , por innecesario...es una batalla perdida antes de empezar. Y al empezar...las demás. Quienes tienen físico en cantidá lo guardan así...con lo k , o te zampas su roadmap y timmings ...o caerás por el camino. Sin dejar de valorar además la posibilidá de k anular el Oro sean pérdidas asumidas por ganancias en el sistema trilero actual, de cuyos beneficios fiat muchos actores son de los primeros en la cola...y al final sólo haya mierda en bote a cuenta del Oro.

Y ése es un panorama adecuado para tomar decisiones, imo. Quien mire sus tenencias como "dinero k no crece" ( o no al nivel de otras "himbersiones" )...jodido va, ya de entrada.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Abr 2020)

¡Me cago en todo lo que se menea! Le tenía el ojo echado a unas barracudas más feas que pegarle a un padre por 20 y a unas canguros por 21 para llevármelas este fin semana y me las han quitado. Lo de los canguros es lo más sangrante porque vi que las pusieron este medio día y al poco tiempo de volver a mirar ya habían desaparecido


----------



## Muttley (2 Abr 2020)

Buenas noches a todos,

Extremadamente interesante video de SRS Rocco Report enfocado en la metales preciosos y posicionando la situación actual, mint cerradas, COTs, desempleo, FED, cadena de sumnistro minera, minas....



Muy completo

El resumen el mimo artículo:

Silver Investing During The Coming Financial Storm – SRSrocco Report

*Silver Investing During The Coming Financial Storm*

While the world has entered into a financial crisis, the worst is still yet to come. When the global contagion continues to spread, the crisis will turn into a FINANCIAL STORM, in which few are prepared. Unfortunately, the analysts on CNBC and Bloomberg continue to provide incorrect forecasts because they are looking at the markets in a linear fashion. *What lies DEAD ahead is a collapse and disintegration of a way of life that won’t return as it was in December 2019.*

Thus, it is important to understand that “Business, as Usual” is over for good. With the United States on lockdown for at least another month, the situation in the financial system and economy will continue to deteriorate. It won’t matter how much the Fed and central banks prop up the markets, because the Fundamental Economy has suffered a massive heart attack.

In my newest video update, *Silver Investing During The Coming Financial Storm*, I explain why it’s essential to acquire physical silver bullion as the negative impacts from the global contagion has just only begun:

In the video, I explain how the global contagion has forced investors to move down the Exter’s Pyramid to safer assets, with gold and silver being at the bottom. The largest financial assets (in dollars) at the top, are the weakest. *And, now, with Global GDP currently forecasted to decline 36% in Q2 2020, a lot of these financial assets are in serious trouble*.







*With Government Bonds, Bank Money, and Base Money being the safest financial assets at the bottom, totaling $136 trillion, gold and silver valued at $4+ trillion represents only 3% of those assets or supposed assets.* Investors that are currently trying to acquire physical gold and silver bullion are finding it very difficult to obtain supplies. This will only become more difficult as time goes by.
One question that I receive the most is… “Why is the paper futures silver price so much lower than the physical retail bullion price?” While I explained it briefly in my last video, I provide more details using the chart below. *HOWEVER…. this is only a temporary situation.*







*I forecast that as the financial system continues to implode, Large Investors, Hedge Funds, and Institutions will start acquiring 1,000 oz wholesale silver bars to protect wealth.* They will not be buying these bars for Industrial-Jewelry-Silverware consumption, but rather, to protect their wealth during the coming Financial Storm.

If it is challenging to acquire smaller retail silver productions (1-100 oz), back ordered for weeks-months, then it makes logical sense to seek out the larger (lower premium) 1,000 bars. While some investors may acquire these 1,000 oz silver bars to make smaller retail products, I believe a large percentage will hold them as an investment while a lot of financial assets continue to lose value.
*If you haven’t purchased any Gold or Silver Insurance, you may want to consider doing so before it’s difficult to acquire the physical metal.*


----------



## kynes (2 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> Extremadamente interesante video de SRS Rocco Report enfocado en la metales preciosos y posicionando la situación actual, mint cerradas, COTs, desempleo, FED, cadena de sumnistro minera, minas....
> 
> ...



Lo mismo dijeron en la anterior crisis, no... Onzas de plata a 500 euros o 1000 euros o 10k, no había techo!!! Fue el Bitcoin el que se disparó . Ojalá está vez le llegue el momento a la plata, pero sinceramente lo dudo. 

Enviado desde mi mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (2 Abr 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> A mi todo lo que esta pasando con el Oro me tiene muy esceptico.
> 
> Conociendo la elite no me extranharia un pelo que todo esto fuera orquestrado para "matar" al oro y asi aumentar aun mas su control por el dinero y en consecuencia de las personas a traves de solo posibilitar unica y exclusivamente el fiat como trasnferencia de valor.
> 
> O por lo contrario todo esto no hara mas que provocar fuertes subidas del precio debido a la oferta y demanda del metal.



O sea, que lo hacen para acabar con el oro o para que su precio suba un huevo. Perfecto, entendido.


----------



## mk73 (2 Abr 2020)

kynes dijo:


> Lo mismo dijeron en la anterior crisis, no... Onzas de plata a 500 euros o 1000 euros o 10k, no había techo!!! Fue el Bitcoin el que se disparó . Ojalá está vez le llegue el momento a la plata, pero sinceramente lo dudo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi mediante Tapatalk



Yo ahora mismo firmaba que la oz de plata estuviera a 50€


----------



## tristezadeclon (3 Abr 2020)

*LBMA y COMEX intentan tranquilizar al mercado: dos veces en una semana*

3 abr 2020 06:20 Ronan Manly

En el lapso de una semana, la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) y el CME's Commodity Exchange (COMEX) en un ambiente de pánico, emitieron no una, sino dos declaraciones para tratar de aplacar el mercado del oro. Esto es preocupante porque LBMA y COMEX establecen conjuntamente el 'precio del oro' global a través del comercio de enormes volúmenes de futuros de oro no asignados y futuros de oro liquidados en efectivo, respectivamente.

*Estaciones de pánico*
La semana pasada, a medida que el contacto entre el precio de futuros más alto de COMEX y el precio spot del oro en Londres, mucho más bajo, explotó a un diferencial de casi $ 100, y los diferenciales spot de oferta y demanda del creador del mercado de Londres explotaron a $ 100 entre oferta y demanda, el LBMA en un apresurarse a desviar la atención, emitió una declaración alegando que:
_“El mercado del oro de Londres sigue abierto a los negocios. Sin embargo, ha habido algún impacto en la liquidez derivado de la volatilidad de los precios en los contratos de futuros Comex 100oz. LBMA ha ofrecido su apoyo al Grupo CME para facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York y está trabajando en estrecha colaboración con COMEX y otras partes interesadas clave para garantizar el funcionamiento eficiente del mercado mundial del oro ". _
Como preguntamos en el momento la semana pasada en un artículo de BullionStar :
- ¿Por qué el LBMA está coludiendo con el COMEX?
- ¿Cómo puede el mercado del oro de Londres estar abierto para los negocios si los creadores del mercado LBMA no están proporcionando liquidez en el oro spot?
- ¿Por qué la LBMA está desviando la atención del mercado de Londres y centrando la atención en el COMEX?
- ¿Por qué la LBMA quiere facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York cuando su misión es el London Gold Market (loco London)?
- ¿Con quiénes son las otras partes interesadas clave con las que se están confabulando LBMA y COMEX?

*Commodity Exchange (COMEX) - parte del Grupo CME*
Entonces ayer, 1 de abril, por segunda vez en una semana, la LBMA y CME emitieron otra declaración , esta más desesperada y extraña que la primera:

_" *COMENTARIO DEL GRUPO LBMA Y CME SOBRE ACCIONES SANAS DE ORO EN NUEVA YORK Y LONDRES*
CME Group y LBMA ... continuarán coordinando esfuerzos a medida que evolucionen las circunstancias del mercado . Juntos , tanto CME Group como LBMA están tomando medidas activamente para garantizar la operación eficiente y continua de los mercados mundiales de oro durante este tiempo sin precedentes.
*LBMA informa existencias récord de oro*
Las existencias de oro en Londres se mantienen saludables con los últimos números publicados que muestran existencias récord de 8.326 toneladas de oro, lo que equivale a 666.045 lingotes de oro estándar de 400 onzas. Visite el sitio web de LBMA para más información.

*Los depósitos del Grupo CME se abren y las existencias de oro alcanzan un récord *
Los depósitos de CME Group en Nueva York funcionan normalmente, ya que se consideran negocios esenciales y las entregas se realizan según lo previsto. Al 30 de marzo de 2020, nuestros depósitos actualmente tienen 9,2 millones de onzas de oro (con 5,6 millones de onzas elegibles), llegando a un nivel récord en términos de niveles de existencias ... " _
Nunca antes el mercado del oro había visto tanto pánico por parte de los conductores del mercado del oro de papel, y todo esto en presencia de una demanda física récord de oro, despejó barras de oro e inventarios de monedas en toda la cadena de suministro de oro, cerró mentas de metales preciosos y refinerías, y una desconexión de precios entre los mercados de oro físico y de papel.


*Dos cabezas son mejores que una*

El hecho de que el equipo de LBMA - COMEX que lidera el cartel moderno de los bancos de lingotes tiene que comentar no una vez, sino dos veces en una semana sobre la salud de los inventarios de oro en Londres y Nueva York, no tiene precedentes, y sugiere que los bancos de lingotes ahora están en pánico. .
Esta segunda declaración LBMA - CME también es notable porque viene:
a) después de que los bancos de lingotes pusieron desinformación en los medios de comunicación la semana pasada sobre la necesidad de entregar físicamente lingotes de oro de Londres a Nueva York (pista: en los tiempos modernos, Estados Unidos nunca importa oro físico del Reino Unido), y
b) después de que los bancos de lingotes movieron los postes con el lanzamiento de un nuevo contrato de futuros CME COMEX que trata descaradamente de apuntalar el contrato de futuros de oro COMEX existente (GC 100) con métodos adicionales de entrega: entrega ficticia y fraccional de barras de oro de 400 oz. que supuestamente se sientan en Londres a través de un esquema en papel conocido como Certificados de intercambio acumulados (ACE).
No hay que olvidar que el lunes de esta semana (30 de marzo), después de que el CME publicara un nuevo informe de bóveda COMEX de formato que tenía 400 barras de categorías listadas para todas las bóvedas COMEX en Nueva York, pero absolutamente ninguna barra de oro de 400 onzas listada, BullionStar publicó el artículo " _COMEX no puede encontrar una barra de 400 onzas para su nuevo contrato de futuros de oro de 400 onzas_ ", después de lo cual el CME eliminó rápidamente la versión de 400 onzas del informe de su sitio web aquí , y volvió a cargar la versión original.
Mirando la última declaración LBMA - CME sobre las reservas de oro saludables, queda claro que es, en palabras de Francis Bacon, una declaración hecha completamente de simulación y disimulación: la simulación es una pretensión de lo que no es, y la disimulación es un ocultamiento de lo que es.
La referencia de LBMA a 8326 toneladas de oro en su red de bóvedas de Londres se completa engañosamente:
a) Esta cifra es del 31 de diciembre de 2019, hace 3 meses.
b) De esta cifra de 8326 toneladas, 5373 toneladas (65%) representan oro en poder de los bancos centrales en el Banco de Inglaterra, y otras 1895 toneladas representan fondos respaldados por oro respaldados por Exchange mantenidos en bóvedas LBMA de Londres, como las bóvedas de HSBC y JP Morgan Restando estas hojas, 1057 toneladas (13% del total). Thais 1057 es el máximo flotante posible de Londres y no excluye el oro asignado en poder de entidades como fondos soberanos, instituciones de inversión, oficinas de ultra ricos y familiares.
Las fuentes del mercado de oro de Londres ahora incluso dicen (más sobre eso este mes) que la flota real del banco de lingotes de LBMA en Londres es inferior a 500 toneladas y tal vez tan baja como 200 a 300 toneladas.
Mirando los datos y las bóvedas de COMEX, COMEX, como siempre, tiene muy bajas existencias de oro. El número de 9.2 millones de onzas al que se refiere CME en la declaración anterior (en realidad 9.245 millones de onzas) es solo 287 toneladas de oro. De esa cifra (que se refiere al martes 31 de marzo), 114 toneladas están en la categoría Registrada, lo que significa que ya hay órdenes de depósito emitidas contra ese oro. Los otros 5.6 millones de onzas (en realidad 5.85 millones de onzas) son 'Oro elegible', pero elegible solo significa cualquier oro que se encuentre en las bóvedas COMEX aprobadas en forma de barras de 1 kilo o barras de 100 onzas. Esencialmente, esto podría ser cualquier cosa. Es oro que ya es propiedad de entidades aleatorias, que incluirían mentas, refinerías y empresas de joyería, por lo que el oro elegible puede no tener absolutamente nada que ver con COMEX o CME.

A partir de esta última declaración de April Fool's Day de LBMA y COMEX, solo podemos concluir que LBMA está aterrorizada de que los inversores no asignados que tienen reclamos sobre los bancos de lingotes de LBMA se alineen para tomar la asignación de oro en Londres, mientras que CME está aterrorizado de que COMEX Los titulares de contratos de futuros tratarán cada vez más de recibir la entrega física de oro en Nueva York (no solo la entrega de warrants, sino también la retirada de las barras de oro de las bóvedas COMEX).


*Piscina de oro de Londres*

Retroceda a 1968, y los paralelismos entre el cartel moderno de banca de lingotes que domina la LBMA y COMEX, y el cartel de oro del banco central de esa época, son sorprendentes. Entre finales de 1961 y marzo de 1968, un cartel de bancos centrales de EE. UU. Y Europa ejecutó un esquema de manipulación de precios en Londres, con el objetivo de mantener el precio del oro en $ 35 por onza. Lo hicieron mediante una intervención constante en el mercado, uniendo sus reservas de oro para bajar el precio del oro.
Concebido y coordinado en el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS) en Suiza por los gobernadores del banco central del G10 de esa época, el trabajo sucio de la intervención real en el mercado del oro fue realizado por el agente del Pool, la mesa de negociación de oro del Banco de Inglaterra en Londres.
El sindicato, conocido como London Gold Pool, tuvo éxito hasta que no lo fue, con el comienzo del fin a principios de marzo de 1968, cuando la gran corrida del oro se convirtió en un maremoto en presencia de la libra esterlina y la debilidad del dólar estadounidense. El 10 de marzo de 1968, un domingo, el consorcio emitió un comunicado afirmando que: " _el London Gold Pool reafirma su determinación de apoyar el grupo a un precio fijo de $ 35 por onza". _Al mismo tiempo, el presidente de la Fed, William McChesney Martin, incluso prometió que Estados Unidos defendería el Pool " _hasta el último lingote_ ".
Luego, el Pool continuó transportando cientos de toneladas de lingotes de oro desde el Fort Knox del Tesoro de los EE. UU. En Kentucky hasta la RAF Mildenhall, como lo habían estado haciendo desde noviembre anterior, que arrojaron al mercado de Londres durante el resto de la semana (11 de marzo - 14) Con todo el Good Delivery Gold de Fort Knox desviado hacia el mercado (los compradores del oro eran en realidad un consorcio de bancos mercantes europeos), NM Rothschild se dejó fingir sorpresa y convencer al Banco de Inglaterra y Nueva York de que se retiraran. el tapón, y el London Gold Pool se derrumbó en la noche del 14 de marzo de 1968 , marcando el comienzo de una era de precios de oro en el mercado libre.
La moraleja de esa historia y las lecciones que podemos aprender son simples: no crea en los pronunciamientos de los poderes que existen en los mercados de oro de Londres y EE. UU., Especialmente durante una crisis. En marzo de 1968, durante los últimos días del London Gold Pool, cuando el barco del cartel del banco central comenzó a hundirse, se mantuvieron firmes en las negaciones de que algo andaba mal, diciendo descaradamente que " _el London Gold Pool reafirma su determinación de apoyar el grupo". _"
Esta vez, con sus afirmaciones huecas sobre " _existencias saludables de oro en Londres y Nueva York_ ", y que la " _LBMA ha ofrecido su apoyo al CME Group_ ", los nombres pueden haber cambiado, pero la estrategia de negación sigue siendo la misma. Por lo tanto, parece que si bien la historia no se repite, a menudo rima.


LBMA and COMEX try to Reassure the Market – Twice in One Week

************

hay q dejar claro q todo el artículo no son mas q suposiciones, además como vendedor de metales el autor es parte interesada, por lo q la información q proporciona hay q cogerla con pinzas, no deja de ser una hipótesis y eso tiene el valor q tiene, cero

dicho esto, de los piratas y los usanos todavía me fío menos incluso, estaría bien saber quien audita las famosas bóvedas londinenses y cual es la última actualización disponible de dicha auditoría si es q hay alguna posterior a la q proporciona el artículo, pq si la información de ronan manly la cojo con pinzas, que puedo decir de la credibilidad q me merece la información q ofrezcan los piratas (q le pregunten a venezuela por el oro q los ingleses le guardaban en las bóvedas de londres) o bancos como jpmorgan


----------



## Geriatric (3 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Una aportación interesante para los interesados en los MPs:
> 
> *¿Qué pasa con el Oro? El oro como activo refugio en el Coronavirus
> 
> *



Interesante vídeo.

Comenta que si tienes la hipoteca pagada mejor que tengas hecha la cancelación registral ya que si no puedes tener problemas. ¿qué problemas puedes tener por no tener la cancelación registral hecha?


----------



## cuidesemele (3 Abr 2020)

Buenas,

años leyendo en la sombra me animo a registrarme: primero dar mil gracias a todos por vuestra contribuciones.

Y con animo de aportar, un link para leer un rato sobre ciclos economicos y pensar que papel puede el metal (o cryptos?) jugar: Chapter 1: The Big Picture in a Tiny Nutshell

Disculpas por adelantado por el ingles y si no esta en abierto en linkedin.


----------



## Silver94 (3 Abr 2020)

kynes dijo:


> Lo mismo dijeron en la anterior crisis, no... Onzas de plata a 500 euros o 1000 euros o 10k, no había techo!!! Fue el Bitcoin el que se disparó . Ojalá está vez le llegue el momento a la plata, pero sinceramente lo dudo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi mediante Tapatalk



Tal cual. Luego subira a treinta, se bajara a quince y aqui estaremos diciendo que la siguiente es la buena.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Abr 2020)

Efectivamente. La pagas, pero hasta que no lo registres oficialmente, estás expuesto a problemas futuros.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Abr 2020)

Curiosidad. La Fnmt, a estas alturas de 2020, no ha sacado todavía ninguna de las emisiones previstas. 

Próximas emisiones - FNMT


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues son más que suposiciones.
> 
> Es CONTRAPARTE pura y dura.
> 
> ...



Ya, bueno. A decir verdad ya existía la banca desde época de los sumerios.

Respecto al Imperio Romano, a pesar de los evidentes efectos deletéreos del inflacionismo, no sólo es que no cayera el Imperio Romano, sino que duró mil años más e inclus oreconquistó parte de los territorios perdidos de Occidente.


----------



## Muttley (3 Abr 2020)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Curiosidad. La Fnmt, a estas alturas de 2020, no ha sacado todavía ninguna de las emisiones previstas.
> 
> Próximas emisiones - FNMT




Pues mira, para UNA VEZ que están en precio competitivo con su sobrespot habitual del 200 % en monedas de plata y oro....deciden no sacarlas.

Brillante. Como todo lo que hacen.


----------



## Donnie (3 Abr 2020)

Imaginad que un forero se ha leído las 29 páginas del hilo.
Y ese forero no ha entendido ni el 5% de toda la información.
Ese forero es tonto pero no tanto como para no pensar que el sistema económico tal y como lo conocemos se va a ir al carajo.
El susodicho tiene 6000 euros que le sobran y quiere invertir en oro y plata, porque la única conclusión que ha sacado es que es una buena inversión.
¿Qué proporción de oro/plata, qué tipo de monedas y dónde le recomendáis comprar?

Gracias de antemano del forero tontico.


----------



## Ignorante1 (3 Abr 2020)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Curiosidad. La Fnmt, a estas alturas de 2020, no ha sacado todavía ninguna de las emisiones previstas.
> 
> Próximas emisiones - FNMT



Una pregunta.
Esa foto que pones de la mujer con la pancarta (el machismo mata mas que el coronavirus) sabes en que manifestación y el sitio o plaza calle.

Gracias


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Abr 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Esa foto que pones de la mujer con la pancarta (el machismo mata mas que el coronavirus) sabes en que manifestación y el sitio o plaza calle.
> 
> Gracias



Es del infausto 8M, imagino que en Madrid. Esta cogida de los medios de comunicación, no recuerdo ahora mismo donde la pille, lo siento.


----------



## Muttley (3 Abr 2020)

JavieritoPicapiedra dijo:


> Imaginad que un forero se ha leído las 29 páginas del hilo.
> Y ese forero no ha entendido ni el 5% de toda la información.
> Ese forero es tonto pero no tanto como para no pensar que el sistema económico tal y como lo conocemos se va a ir al carajo.
> El susodicho tiene 6000 euros que le sobran y quiere invertir en oro y plata, porque la única conclusión que ha sacado es que es una buena inversión.
> ...



Imposible que cualquier forero se haya leído *todas* las páginas del post y se haga esa pregunta.
En la página 25 viene una guía de iniciación que responde a muchas de esas cuestiones que pueden salir: tipo de monedas recomendadas, tiendas de confianza, proporción plata oro, manejo y conservación de las monedas etc.
En el post de apertura se informa de ello y viene un link de acceso directo al mensaje.

En este mismo foro, hay post dedicados a cada serie de monedas con un trabajo brutal de mucha gente. Puedes usar el buscador si te interesa conocer series concretas, hay de todo: kookaburras, pandas, lunares, africanas....
Como muestra este post tremendo de @fff

Monedas con Premium: Aclaraciones.

o esta, primer post dedicado a Kookaburras (y como digo hay otros 20 dedicados a distintas series) La mayoría escritos por @fff y con colaboraciones de muchos.

Monedas con Premium I: Kookaburras

Es especialmente interesante verlos desde la distancia del tiempo, se ha revalorizado tanto como parecía hace 7 años esta moneda u otra? Las tiradas han influido? Etc etc etc...

Por favor pregunta sobre el 95% que no entiendes. Es normal si este post es tu primera aproximación. Todos procuramos ayudarnos y compartir información.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya, bueno. A decir verdad ya existía la banca desde época de los sumerios.
> 
> Respecto al Imperio Romano, a pesar de los evidentes efectos deletéreos del inflacionismo, no sólo es que no cayera el Imperio Romano, sino que duró mil años más e inclus oreconquistó parte de los territorios perdidos de Occidente.



Es lo que he dicho, que el problema de la contraparte y la devaluación de la moneda viene de lejos, sigue, y seguirá.

Lo del imperio romano, no nos vamos a poner aquí a hablar de ello, salvo un par de apuntes. 
Hubo devaluación y fue como medida para intentar sobrevivir. 
Los problemas venían de como se había desarrollado, malas decisiones, complejidad de un imperio, etc. 
La devaluación fue/es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Los problemas son de fondo y si continúan, la devaluación es un calmante.
Seguramente muchos se enriquecieron con la devaluación, igual que el resto de veces que se devalúa una moneda. Algunos sacan tajada, pero el hundimiento del sistema es seguro.
Y el imperio ya no fue el que era. Sobrevivió Bizancio / Constantinopla en oriente, pero ese ya no es el gran imperio romano al que todo el mundo se refiere.
Occidente ya fue por su cuenta.


----------



## FranMen (3 Abr 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> *LBMA y COMEX intentan tranquilizar al mercado: dos veces en una semana*
> 
> 3 abr 2020 06:20 Ronan Manly
> 
> ...



Gold pool? Me ha recordado esto


----------



## estupeharto (4 Abr 2020)

Habéis visto el lingote de 250 g en la subasta de Andorrano?

Ahora la puja so 10052 (1251/Oz)

Pujaríais?
Pone que no tiene certificado

El resto, están pujando a 1700/1800 Oz

No entiendo muy bien esa sobrepuja, estando en webs a precios inferiores la onza


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es lo que he dicho, que el problema de la contraparte y la devaluación de la moneda viene de lejos, sigue, y seguirá.
> 
> Lo del imperio romano, no nos vamos a poner aquí a hablar de ello, salvo un par de apuntes.
> Hubo devaluación y fue como medida para intentar sobrevivir.
> ...



Tampoco el Imperio de Augusto se parecía en nada a la República de dos siglos antes a o a la monarquía de Numa Pompilio.

Tan por su cuenta fue Occidente que ese imperio mal llamado bizantino reconquistó África, donde estuvo hasta 700, e Italia, de donde no salieron hasta 1070.

A lo que voy es que no, no hubo colapso ninguno de la civilización, y un remanente imperial siguió siendo la superpotencia mediterránea hasta el año 700, y aún sobrevivió siglos más.

Por cierto que la República Romana también financió la Segunda Guerra Púnica devaluando. Sólo que ganó y se dedicó al saqueo y el expolio masivos del Mediterráneo, claro.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Tampoco el Imperio de Augusto se parecía en nada a la República de dos siglos antes a o a la monarquía de Numa Pompilio.
> 
> Tan por su cuenta fue Occidente que ese imperio mal llamado bizantino reconquistó África, donde estuvo hasta 700, e Italia, de donde no salieron hasta 1070.
> 
> ...




Bueno, nos vamos del tema de la contraparte y la trampa de quienes tienen la sartén para manipular. Haciendo sus negocios a costa de otros.
No era mi intención extenderme con la caída del imperio romano, que existió. Sino significar que las devaluaciones del metal y los riesgos de contraparte son inherentes, como sigue ocurriendo en la actualidad.


----------



## Diek (4 Abr 2020)

Pongo un vídeo que igual es de ayuda para los que no tenemos mucha idea del tema:



Yo hace tiempo que quise comprar, el problema es que no me fiaba de tener cosas así en casa...en fin, imagino que no es el momento ya y sera mejor esperar un poco mas a ver como va todo.

No se que os parecen los precios de la web del paisano del vídeo, vende desde España y parece fiable, de momento dice que tiene stock de algunos lingotes: Comprar Lingotes de Oro – Comprar Oro Online


----------



## quaver (4 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Habéis visto el lingote de 250 g en la subasta de Andorrano?
> 
> Ahora la puja so 10052 (1251/Oz)
> 
> ...



Ya está a 12 000 (48€/gr)...


----------



## fff (4 Abr 2020)

Lamentablemente es un poco tarde para hacer los deberes por dos motivos. Primero porque hay escasez y la gente ahora pagaria unas primas muy elevadas. Segundo porque el nuevo no entiende todavia bien el producto, y es más yo no recomendaria a nadie meterse en oro si no conoce el tema, quizas comprar alguna moneda de plata pudiera ser interesante...


estupeharto dijo:


> Habéis visto el lingote de 250 g en la subasta de Andorrano?
> 
> Ahora la puja so 10052 (1251/Oz)
> 
> Pujaríais?



Obviamente no...


----------



## fff (4 Abr 2020)

@Diek hay en burbuja un montón de hilos dedicados al oro. Hay que BUSCARLOS, y después leerlos, pensarlos, razonarlos porque la información que hay al principio no es fácil digerirla. No te recomiendo que compres oro hasta que no hayas leido mucho y razonado por qué quieres y que vas a hacer con el. Si acaso una alguna moneda pequeña si te hace gracia...

En serio, lo primero es formarse, y lo tienes que hacer tu solo. Lee mucho. No tienes que salir de burbuja...

La entrevista que has puesto, lo siento, no me convence para nada nada nada...


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Copypasteo del hilo chincheta,Mutley, k creo k es jugoso :

En el impagable blog de Koos Jansen k linkó @Spielzeug hace unos días , absolutamente acojonante informe sobre las tenencias uropedas de Oro más allá de las oficiales.

Tanto k se polariza a cuenta de China y tal, Alemania se lleva de calle el ratio Oro per cápita del mundo, con tenencias muy por encima de las 10.000 tms sobre su territorio, k se dice fácil - entre los muchos datos, el increíble casi 25% de personas cargando Oro como modo de inversión -. 

Contrastando este tipo de movimientos, se es mucho más consciente del posicionamiento metalero global k se está dando bajo la mesa.

*Germany Hoarding Gold to Prepare For Currency Reform, Italy Dishoards*




p.d. por cierto, en estas circunstancias, el hamijo Trumposo ya puede estar a la altura de la devota ciudadanía Horera Usana en los tejemanejes de sus bóvedas...porque aquí hay una mar de fondo rotundamente premeditada y evidente...y la indignación popular/cultural , caso de minimizar su posición en la fiesta a costa de sus chanchullos y/o permisividades iba a ser sonada.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si esta web es fiable?



Tan fiable como las batallitas del langosta descerebráo medio k se cree k el pelotazo inmobiliario k le tocó en suerte por pura magia Castuza , lo convierte en Nobel cuya cátedra y ojo clínico esperan las masas hambrientas.

Cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente debería huír de ese truño como de la peste. Eso sí...allákadakualo.


----------



## Neo_86 (5 Abr 2020)

La web inversoro.es es fiable? No encuentro mucha informacion. Alguno ha comprado alli?


----------



## Lego. (5 Abr 2020)

Que está todo mal. Tendría que decir así

-"Estoy 100% alineado con los que cortan el bacalao; los bancos centrales. Reservas en oro físico, por si acaso. "
- "Pero el oro no se puede comer"

y la tercera viñeta cambia de significado, claro.


----------



## Ignorante1 (5 Abr 2020)

Bueno quiero opinar sobre este hombre de barba A.M. dejando claro que el video como información sobre el oro es bastante bueno y sobre todo el Sr. Germán Vega extraordinario. Dicho esto al Sr. A.M. le he seguido en algunos videos y son muchos muy informativos sobre todo en temas bancarios de lo cual es de agradecer. Ahora bien cuando arrima el ascua a su sardina ideológica da pena, y no por la ideología que tiene, que es tan respetable como cualquier otra de la cual yo no tengo nada que decir, es más, es la misma en el fondo que la mía, Ácrata, como todas las religiones e ideologías tienen muchas ramificaciones entre ellas misma unas llegan a ser antagónicas entre si como es mi caso con este Sr.. La mia es Anarcocapitalista y la de el es anarco comunista mas o menos.
Dicho esto he disfrutado con el video que lo aconsejo a los que quieran saber que es el dinero. El momento en que habla Germán del oro de Moscú es apoteósico ( mas o menos minuto 1;14 no se desmayó ese pobre inocente (A.M.) por vergüenza se le veía demacrado nervioso con ganas de saltarle al cuello, a German, si lo tuviera delante, pues le contó la puta verdad del latrocinio del frente popular.
Aquí cuenta Germán lo que yo alguna vez pregunte en los foros del oro sobre la expropiación y me convenció.
Perdon por el rollo pero no quería dejar pasar es muy bueno el video. 
Me refiero al video que pone el forero diek titulado (todo sobre el oro, con Germán Vega)


----------



## fff (5 Abr 2020)

Pues bastantes cosas. Primero el presentador, yo alucinaba que siempre estaba mirando para arriba, como no prestando atención a su invitado... Que por cierto, se notaba que sabía pero no me ha gustado como se ha expresado. Se ve que es un porfesional y sabe, pero cosas como que el oro siempre sube o es una inversion segura son cosas que pueden confundir totalmente a los nuevos. Lo de dudar del Nixon Shock que fuera en el 71... Y la estructura del video tampoco me ha gustado nada. No he visto un guión en condiciones...
A estas alturas convencer de las bondades de los metales... con un video de 90 minutos que diga todo sobre el oro, y tan inconexo... bueno...

Los videos de Mike Maloney son muy didácticos y explican muchísimas cosas. Y aquí hay muchos hilos que hablan del oro. Personalmente no recomendaria a nadie que comprara oro que no supiera que está comprando, y créeme, hay mucha gente que compra sin saber... supongo que los mismos que venderán a la mínima que suba un poco.


----------



## Ignorante1 (5 Abr 2020)

fff dijo:


> Pues bastantes cosas. Primero el presentador, yo alucinaba que siempre estaba mirando para arriba, como no prestando atención a su invitado... Que por cierto, se notaba que sabía pero no me ha gustado como se ha expresado. Se ve que es un porfesional y sabe, pero cosas como que el oro siempre sube o es una inversion segura son cosas que pueden confundir totalmente a los nuevos. Lo de dudar del Nixon Shock que fuera en el 71... Y la estructura del video tampoco me ha gustado nada. No he visto un guión en condiciones...
> A estas alturas convencer de las bondades de los metales... con un video de 90 minutos que diga todo sobre el oro, y tan inconexo... bueno...
> 
> Los videos de Mike Maloney son muy didácticos y explican muchísimas cosas. Y aquí hay muchos hilos que hablan del oro. Personalmente no recomendaria a nadie que comprara oro que no supiera que está comprando, y créeme, hay mucha gente que compra sin saber... supongo que los mismos que venderán a la mínima que suba un poco.



Pues mira que quieres que te diga, para mi es extraordinario explicando y no cuenta nada mas que lo que es la realidad histórica del oro, dentro de lo que le permite su forma de expresarse pues hay mucho lenguatero que hablan como verduleras y no saben lo que dicen vamos como los tertulianos de la tv.


----------



## Frostituto (5 Abr 2020)

Buenas! Me gustaría pillar oro a través de algún ETF y creo que el momento es ya, porque cuando empiecen las consecuencias del bicho, es más que evidente lo que se dice y se lee de que va a ser el valor refugio por excelencia (bueno, ya lo es)

Veo un ligero descuento en el ETF PHYSPM BASKET de Degiro, pero no se si en este broker hay alguno mejor, que replique más fielmente el precio del oro

Lo del oro físico ni me lo planteo

Gracias!


----------



## Muttley (5 Abr 2020)

Un recordatorio de los módulos de oro que generalmente están disponibles, tamaño ascendente:

Todas las antiguas aleadas, en pureza 0,9 o 0,917. Pues estuvieron diseñadas para circular, las nuevas salvo quizá el krugerrand y ASE, son oro puro.

-1/10 oz. Aprox 3grs de oro puro. En este módulo tenemos las monedas modernas que tienen onzas como unidas (ASE, maple, lunares), además otras antiguas europeas como los 40 reales isabelinos, 10 francos oro.
En mano, muy pequeñitas y proporcionalmente más caras que módulos superiores, su principal ventaja es que no hace falta muchos recursos para hacerse con una y empezar.

-Medio soberano. Módulo relativamente infrecuente de unos 4grs de oro. Además del medio soberano podríamos considerar también los 5 rublos de oro.

- Las de “20“. Aprox unos 6 grs de oro puro. La Union Monetaria Latina en el sXIX los consideró como un estándar entre muchos de los países (6,45 de pureza 0,900). Hay 20 liras, pesetas, francos (gallos, napoleones), francos suizos (Vreneli). En esta categoría podemos incluir también los 80 reales isabelinos.
Estas monedas ya empiezan a tener un tamaño majo en mano para disfrutar un poquito del brillo y del diseño. Caciques venezolanos en 6grs a 0,900.

-8grs, en el entorno. Ojo que cada moneda tiene un peso y una ley similar, pero con variaciones. Soberanos, 25 pesetas Alfonsinas de oro, 100 reales y 10 escudos Isabelinos, 20 marcos prusia (ojo que no pertenecieron a la UML y puede confundirse con las del punto anterior), los 5$ Indian head y Liberty americanas, los chervonet rusos (10 rublos). En este módulo se recomienda no dar por sentado nada y verificar peso en cada moneda, no hay dos iguales ni un estándar.

-Media onza o alrededores (15-15,55grs)Tenemos los 10$ Indian head y Liberty (preciosa la primera con diseño st gauden), las medias onzas de series modernas (ASEs, maples, lunares, pandas), las medias onzas conmemorativas (olímpicas rusas). 20 pesos centenario calendario azteca. Ya de un tamaño más importante para ver detalles, colores. También de un precio más importante Obviamente.

-Onza. 31,1grs de oro puro, tamaño “comercial”. en estos entornos hay otras que no llegan a ese peso al ser módulos ”antiguos” desligados de la onza Troy, estas son 100 pesetas de oro españolas, 100 francos, 20$ St Gaudens, los 8 escudos españoles clásicos (estos con un poco menos contenido en oro, la onza “española, que cambió de ley a lo largo de la historia
llegando a los 28grs) pero todos en el entorno de los 30 grs de oro puro. El más famoso y reconocido es el krugerrand. Los pandas de oro desde el año 2016 eliminaron la unidad onza y se centraron en el gramo. Ahora los pandas de oro se emiten de 30 grs. Mucho ojo al comprar estas monedas hay que tener muy claro la fecha si son de antes (1 oz) o de ahora (30 grs). Se puede disfrutar mucho de cualquiera de ellas en mano.
Como preferencia personal en cuanto a belleza, las que tienen mayor diámetro y menos grosor son las más llamativas. Las de 38mm o mayores me gustan 8 escudos, 1 oz lunar.

-Mayores de una onza: la más clásicas y reconocidas son los 50 pesos centenario con 37,5 grs de oro puro. Luego hay otras como los 100 soles peruanos. Impresionan en mano. Pero su precio, casi siempre al spot, es elevado para decidirse a comprar “de una vez”.

Si hay dudas, comprobad antes de comprar el peso y la ley.
Un buen portal para hacerlo es numista donde se incluye el precio de la moneda al spot de ese mismo momento así como la “escasez” relativa en cuanto al número de socios de Numista que declaran tenerla, esto no quiere decir que a mas escasez....más valor. Depende mucho, de la época y del tipo.
Si que valores por debajo de 80, aproximan el precio a spot, el contrario como hemos dicho no es necesariamente cierto.

Ejemplo.
20 Pesos, Mexico


----------



## Just (5 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Buenas! Me gustaría pillar oro a través de algún ETF y creo que el momento es ya, porque cuando empiecen las consecuencias del bicho, es más que evidente lo que se dice y se lee de que va a ser el valor refugio por excelencia (bueno, ya lo es)
> 
> Veo un ligero descuento en el ETF PHYSPM BASKET de Degiro, pero no se si en este broker hay alguno mejor, que replique más fielmente el precio del oro
> 
> ...



Tienes la respuesta de Muttley en la página 24 de este hilo, la misma pregunta la hicieron en el primer post de la misma página 24. También se explica en el video posterior de los maestros Unai y Llinares 
 (minuto 38:10). 
Quédate con la idea de que existe riesgo de contraparte.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (5 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Buenas! Me gustaría pillar oro a través de algún ETF...
> 
> *Lo del oro físico ni me lo planteo*
> 
> Gracias!



Los ETF's comportan un *alto riesgo de contraparte* en estos momentos. El oro fisico monetario creo que es la opción más segura y por la que se decantan la mayoría de los bancos centrales en Europa y los alemanes en concreto.

Los ciudadanos alemanes están acumulando más oro que franceses e italianos juntos - Oroinformación

Y al mismo tiempo la actividad on line no cesa, 

La venta ‘online’ de oro físico se multiplica por seis en pleno confinamiento


Este link te facilita una opción muy atractiva:

¡Mucho más que simplemente oro! - El plan de ahorro en oro de Auvesta


----------



## Jake el perro (6 Abr 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Esa foto que pones de la mujer con la pancarta (el machismo mata mas que el coronavirus) sabes en que manifestación y el sitio o plaza calle.
> 
> Gracias





Silverado72 dijo:


> Es del infausto 8M, imagino que en Madrid. Esta cogida de los medios de comunicación, no recuerdo ahora mismo donde la pille, lo siento.


----------



## Frostituto (6 Abr 2020)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> Los ETF's comportan un *alto riesgo de contraparte* en estos momentos. El oro fisico monetario creo que es la opción más segura y por la que se decantan la mayoría de los bancos centrales en Europa y los alemanes en concreto.
> 
> Los ciudadanos alemanes están acumulando más oro que franceses e italianos juntos - Oroinformación
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias


----------



## mk73 (6 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Un recordatorio de los módulos de oro que generalmente están disponibles, tamaño ascendente:
> 
> Todas las antiguas aleadas, en pureza 0,9 o 0,917. Pues estuvieron diseñadas para circular, las nuevas salvo quizá el krugerrand y ASE, son oro puro.
> 
> ...




Enhorabuena, muy buen detallado y bastante completo.
Solo un pequeño apunte, me permito añadir las piezas de 40 francs de Francia, o doble Napoléon, con 12,9 gramos y 900mls. Acuñados en otros países como Italia, y también con la versión rusa de 15 rublos. Pienso que es un módulo interesante, personalmente da bastante juego y se pueden conseguir a metal.
Hay los 50 francs de Francia con 16,12 gramos y 900mls, por mencionarlos. También fabricados e' Italia. Una moneda que casi se ajusta al formato de media oz troy. 
Y una tercera pieza no tan común, pero que se puede encontrar en ocasiones a un precio razonable es la de 80 lires de Italia, 25,71 gramos y 900mls.


----------



## AHOREITOR (6 Abr 2020)

Alguien me recuerda a partir de que cantidad de compra en oro o plata tienen las empresas de venta de MP la notificación a hacienda .
eran 3000€??


----------



## Erzam (6 Abr 2020)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Alguien me recuerda a partir de que cantidad de compra en oro o plata tienen las empresas de venta de MP la notificación a hacienda .
> eran 3000€??



Si, 3000 €.


----------



## AHOREITOR (6 Abr 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Si, 3000 €.



gracias


----------



## Jacques de Molay (6 Abr 2020)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Alguien me recuerda a partir de que cantidad de compra en oro o plata tienen las empresas de venta de MP la notificación a hacienda .
> eran 3000€??



Buenas tardes:

Creo suponer que te refieres a las tiendas físicas a pie de calle en España quizá, porque te aseguro que Auvesta no tiene obligación de notificar absolutamente nada, al ser una sociedad alemana con sede en Alemania, y porque el pago se hace a través de cuenta bancaria del comprador a cuenta bancaria de la sociedad en el Commerzbank.

Dicho de otra manera, es una trasferencia on line, de cuenta a cuenta dentro de la Unión Europea. No aparece ni el concepto ni la razón. Solo códigos numéricos.

Discreción absoluta, legislación diferente Unión Europea. Absoluta legalidad.

Aquí teneis el link para información y detalle.

¡Mucho más que simplemente oro! - El plan de ahorro en oro de Auvesta


----------



## cuidesemele (6 Abr 2020)

Asi para refrescar la memoria creo que el tema esta asi:
- Pago en efectivo y sin identificacion max 1.000€
- Comunicacion hacienda 3.000€ (no lo sabia mireuste)
- A confirmar: en Andorra 10.000€ en efectivo, sin identificar y estas debajo del limite para cruzar la frontera.

A ver si alguien lo sabe seguro.


----------



## Jacques de Molay (6 Abr 2020)

Yo diría que *no es una DECLARACIÓN * a Hacienda, sino un notificación al Banco de España (lo hace el propio BANCO PAGADOR ) - _acuerdos de la LEY ANTI- BLANQUEO DE CAPITALES por medio de su instrumento el SEPBLAC como servicio ejecutivo_- donde Hacienda no tiene nada que ver de momento.

Esta declaración forma parte de las de millones de ellas que se realizan al mes, y dentro de las cuales las que si llevan un señalamiento determinado en la *declaración al Banco de España* son l*as superiores a 10.000€ *

Hacienda no entra en esta fase... Entrará después en las plusvalías.
En fin, ya nos lo aclararás si lo estimas oportuno

Un cordial saludo
P.D.

Se trata de una trasferencia a un banco en Alemania por la compra de " mercancía valiosa", no es un pago a entidad española ni banco español.No entra. (Dentro del marco de los Acuerdos Schegen o de la libre circulación de capitales y personas UE.)

He de señalar que el dinero en el Banco YA ha pasado los filtros correspondientes porque o son parte del ahorro, o son de percepciones por actividades profesionales que tendrán su tratamiento diferenciado cuando corresponda en el tiempo.


----------



## Membroza (7 Abr 2020)

Perdonad si es gol de Señor. Es del autor del libro "Padre rico, Padre pobre".


----------



## joalan (7 Abr 2020)

Buenas, he visto en iOS (no sé si estará en android también) una app numismática, llamada Maktun, que identifica las monedas con hacerles una foto, tiene un extenso catálogo donde buscar monedas, tener una idea orientativa de su valor, y donde incluso puedes gestionar tu colección. ¿Alguien la usa? ¿Puede ser una forma de que el coleccionista medio haga fotos a sus chapas y el gobierno, o alguna banda albanokosovar, sepa dónde ir a buscar? Está guay como idea, pero me genera cierta desconfianza...

Edito: está en android, y tiene web también. Maktun.com


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Abr 2020)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Alguien me recuerda a partir de que cantidad de compra en oro o plata tienen las empresas de venta de MP la notificación a hacienda .
> eran 3000€??



Míralo bien, yo lo hice... cualquier compra en tienda que supere los 1000 eur. ha de llevar su correspondiente factura con todos los datos identificativos de comprador y vendedor. Esto hablando exclusivamente de la compra de oro y plata en tiendas.

Ya fuera del tema metales si que hay un límite de 2500 para poder comprar TV y demás en efectivo

Lo de los 3000 eur es la cifra en la que las empresas están obligadas a hacer constar dichas operaciones en el modelo 347.


----------



## FranMen (7 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Perdonad si es gol de Señor.



Por varios sitios he oído que se avecina guerra civil en USA, no creo que lleguen a tanto, pero disturbios, saqueos sí. Hay mucha gente pobre sin ahorros, USA es un país salvaje sin cobertura social y además hay muchas armas sueltas. 
La mejor forma para derribar a un gigante no es empujarlo, es que tropiece él mismo


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Perdonad si es gol de Señor.



Plata a 20 USD dónde? Porque en APMEX a 25 USD las Eagle y a 23 USD las canguros y filarmónicas y eso por cantidad... Unidades sueltas son 2 USD de más. Puto bicho que no nos está dejando disfrutar las rebajas


----------



## Muttley (7 Abr 2020)

Repaso a la realidad del metal físico.
Subasta de Andorrano Joyerias. Ha cerrado esta mañana.

Subasta Abril 2020 - Andorrano Joyería

Medias onzas genéricas de oro alemanas a 854 euros, 1708 euros onza.
Lingote de 250grs a 12500. 50€/gr. 
Moneda de 1 kg lunar 2009 year of the ox 711€. Spot a 444 euros. Sin comentarios. 
Maples a 27-28 euros la unidas en pack de 10.
10 ozs Kookaburra años recientes a 25,3-26 euros la onza. 
Media oz de oro Panda a 877 euros, 1754 euros los 30 grs. Sobrespot acusado. Y son monedas recientes. 
100 reales Isabel II. Entre los 441 y 457 euros. Ninguna pieza espectacular. La más barata justita de conservación. Más del 20% sobrespot. 
ASEs por encima de 27 euros por onza en pack de 10.

Esto es lo que hay en la calle, para guía de los que quieran comprar y vender.


----------



## Erzam (7 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Repaso a la realidad del metal físico.
> Subasta de Andorrano Joyerias. Ha cerrado esta mañana.
> 
> Subasta Abril 2020 - Andorrano Joyería
> ...



Yo hice alguna oferta, pero por lo que he visto, me había quedado bastante corto


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Repaso a la realidad del metal físico.
> Subasta de Andorrano Joyerias. Ha cerrado esta mañana.
> 
> Subasta Abril 2020 - Andorrano Joyería
> ...



Más en esa línea. El giro puede andar ahí-ahí ...la mamarrachada de la Plata a 11 pavos , no ha chirriáo ni ná , en ese sentido.

K los árboles no impidan ver el bosque : Lo k quieren los chanchulleros del confeti, y por éso lo dirigen a tumbar el metal y no otra cosa...es Oro y Plata, no unos cromos k obtienen de gratix cuándo y cuánto quieran. Ésos ya están en su butxaka.

Todo el resto de bienes distorsionados con la manguera fiat LOS BURBUJEAN, NO LOS HUNDEN. Quieren k sus acciones o sus casas valgan más...pero el Oro, no, ese lo quieren BARATO ...para tenerlo TODO ( supongo k para la próxima pantalla ).


----------



## rubicon (7 Abr 2020)

No hay nada en la calle, la subasta te da una idea de lo que se está dispuesto a pagar.
Por el momento, para seguir el precio comparado sigo la página de cotizacion que compara a las mejorcitas, aunque para saber si están en stock tienes que entrar una a una en cada tienda.


----------



## fff (7 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Repaso a la realidad del metal físico.
> Subasta de Andorrano Joyerias. Ha cerrado esta mañana.
> 
> Subasta Abril 2020 - Andorrano Joyería
> ...



1/4 de Krugerrand 500€

Dime la verdad, te parece muy caro? 
O veremos precios más altos? 

Preguntas retóricas...


----------



## Jebediah (7 Abr 2020)

Ayer compré una oz de oro a 1700€. Me parecía bien caro, las otras las compré en 1100€-1200€ pero lo prefiero a tenerlo en el banco.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ayer compré una oz de oro a 1700€. Me parecía bien caro, las otras las compré en 1100€-1200€ pero lo prefiero a tenerlo en el banco.



Como decía el otro :

"No tengas en fiat más de lo k puedas permitirte perder..."


----------



## Seronoser (7 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Por varios sitios he oído que se avecina guerra civil en USA, no creo que lleguen a tanto, pero disturbios, saqueos sí. Hay mucha gente pobre sin ahorros, USA es un país salvaje sin cobertura social y además hay muchas armas sueltas.
> La mejor forma para derribar a un gigante no es empujarlo, es que tropiece él mismo



Por un momento pensaba que hablabas de España...   
En Usa, a diferencia de Hispañistán, la gente tiene cojones, y armas en casa para dispararle a cualquier funcionario del gobierno que traspase la puerta.

En España, ponéis el culo.


----------



## Desconocido (7 Abr 2020)




----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Repaso a la realidad del metal físico.
> Subasta de Andorrano Joyerias. Ha cerrado esta mañana.
> 
> Subasta Abril 2020 - Andorrano Joyería
> ...



La referencia más contundente de todas las que hay es el lingote de un cuarto de kilo, pues es un 2.5% arriba del precio papel de ahora mismo y en un lingote que ya es digamos de formatos grandes y sobre todo y ante todo, sin ningún certificado de refinería. (cosa que suele penalizar entre un 5/7% normalmente)


----------



## Razkin (7 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Repaso a la realidad del metal físico.
> Subasta de Andorrano Joyerias. Ha cerrado esta mañana.
> 
> Subasta Abril 2020 - Andorrano Joyería
> ...



no entiendo por que pagan esas cantidades en subasta por esas monedas si por ejemplo esta de numisbur les da 100.000 vueltas a las alemanas y al panda de 15 gr. Y con certificado y en preciosa presentación.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Repaso a la realidad del metal físico.
> Subasta de Andorrano Joyerias. Ha cerrado esta mañana.
> 
> Subasta Abril 2020 - Andorrano Joyería
> ...



1/10 Oz a 1910 /Oz
200 € Francia, 4 g 0,999 a 1952 /Oz
8 escudos Carlos IV a 1795 Oz
10 rublos a 1774 Oz

y ya los 1/4 de Krugerrand a 2000 Oz

Lo más barato aparte de los lingotes, los 40 francos a 1694 Oz

En las tiendas están las Oz 999 nuevas a 1650 aprox.... No entiendo ese afán de pagar más... en fin...


----------



## Erzam (8 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> 1/10 Oz a 1910 /Oz
> 200 € Francia, 4 g 0,999 a 1952 /Oz
> 8 escudos Carlos IV a 1795 Oz
> 10 rublos a 1774 Oz
> ...



Yo puje por algo de oro. Todas las pujas entre 52 € y 55 € por gramo.
Por supuesto, no me he llevado nada.
Pero, como bien dices, se ha comprado más caro en subasta que en la misma tienda online. Tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Abr 2020)

En otras subastas dónde hay comisión del 15 - 20 %, se podría pensar que algún "despistado" no la ha tenido en cuenta y en el "calentón" de la puja, se le va de precio por no darse cuenta.... pero es que en ésta no había comisión añadida, por tanto esa hipótesis aquí no vale...

En monedas "históricas", podría tener una explicación para alguien que las quiera....

pero para bullion !? pagar un +20 % sobre el precio de la tienda... (un +30 % sobre spot actual)....

Algún entendido en misterios y cuartos milenios lo explique porque mí no entender


----------



## cuidesemele (8 Abr 2020)

Ahi esta la pregunta del millon imo... Que habra en la 'siguiente pantalla' (lol)?: metal, crypto, una combinacion o 2 velocidades: confeti papel/electronico para todos y que puedan manipularlo y metal para reserva de valor real reservado solo a los 'top'.


----------



## mk73 (8 Abr 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> no entiendo por que pagan esas cantidades en subasta por esas monedas si por ejemplo esta de numisbur les da 100.000 vueltas a las alemanas y al panda de 15 gr. Y con certificado y en preciosa presentación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 280689




La moneda es bonita, no creo que nadie lo pone en duda. Viendo los disparatados precios q están indicando otros forero de subastas pues hasta resulta bien de precio.
Pero ahí lo típico, pagas todo. Que si la cajita que lleva, el certificado, la tirada baja... Y personalmente pienso que es un pieza para determinados coleccionista. Yo por ejemplo nunca la compraría.


----------



## Razkin (8 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> La moneda es bonita, no creo que nadie lo pone en duda. Viendo los disparatados precios q están indicando otros forero de subastas pues hasta resulta bien de precio.
> Pero ahí lo típico, pagas todo. Que si la cajita que lleva, el certificado, la tirada baja... Y personalmente pienso que es un pieza para determinados coleccionista. Yo por ejemplo nunca la compraría.



Yo opino que si vas a pagar el mismo % sobreprecio spot que para comprar un soberano, o 1/2 oz. de cualquier moneda bullion en cualquier tienda, ya no lo ves como coleccionismo sino como oportunidad. Y si ademas la moneda es preciosa y con extras pues mejor.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Ahi esta la pregunta del millon imo... Que habra en la 'siguiente pantalla' (lol)?: metal, crypto, una combinacion o 2 velocidades: confeti papel/electronico para todos y que puedan manipularlo y metal para reserva de valor real reservado solo a los 'top'.



Qui lo sa !?
Cuál es tu opinión?


----------



## fff (8 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Algún entendido en misterios y cuartos milenios lo explique porque mí no entender



Disponibilidad?


----------



## cuidesemele (8 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Qui lo sa !?
> Cuál es tu opinión?



Uf madre... pues ni puedo dar opiniones fundadas en mil estudios ni ir mas alla de lo que mi intuicion me dice de como funciona el mundo, pero ahi va desde la barra del bar: si en la siguiente pantalla triunfasen los metales no se podrian hacer trampas ni dar patadas a la lata, asi que los metales no seran la _unica_ opcion. Por otro lado los de arriba se miran unos a otros cada vez que se intercambian confeti sabiendo que eso pierde valor y cada dia mas, mucho mas cuando saben que sus BCE van a comprar hasta el infinito y mas alla.

De ahi que saben que necesitan una reserva de valor y los metales pueden serlo sin problema. De hecho el oro paso a tier 1 hace pocos meses.

Asi que veo mas la idea de Esseri de 2 velocidades: oro/cryptoA++ como dinero 'bueno' y confeti/cryptoB-- para todo lo demas.


----------



## esseri (8 Abr 2020)

El Oro tokenizado sigue trincando fiat viento en popa...y ojo, incluso con actores de cuarta ( A ver con ké fuelle vuelve la Perth Mint Aussie a la reapertura de refinerías, actividá, etc )

*5% Over Spot: Gold-Backed Tokens Tether Gold and Digix Sell for Higher Premiums | Bitcoin News*

En fin...el "amarre de seguridá" funciona...y todos lo saben, hasta los plebeyos lo sabemos, ké más decir.Un jugador de enjundia es nuestra esperanza blanca. Se crearía una cascada de valor por pura inercia.

Por el contrario, de no darse ( la crypto china , p ej , tiene una estructura de "2 niveles" ...y en el primero sólo está su Central Bankster k si busca solvencia y atractivo como emisor monetario de referencia, chupáo lo tiene) la declaración de intenciones del Jran Capital global , eludiendo apoyarse en dinero sólido y huyendo hacia adelante en malabares, será desoladora.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Uf madre... pues ni puedo dar opiniones fundadas en mil estudios ni ir mas alla de lo que mi intuicion me dice de como funciona el mundo, pero ahi va desde la barra del bar: si en la siguiente pantalla triunfasen los metales no se podrian hacer trampas ni dar patadas a la lata, asi que los metales no seran la _unica_ opcion. Por otro lado los de arriba se miran unos a otros cada vez que se intercambian confeti sabiendo que eso pierde valor y cada dia mas, mucho mas cuando saben que sus BCE van a comprar hasta el infinito y mas alla.
> 
> De ahi que saben que necesitan una reserva de valor y los metales pueden serlo sin problema. De hecho el oro paso a tier 1 hace pocos meses.
> 
> Asi que veo mas la idea de Esseri de 2 velocidades: oro/cryptoA++ como dinero 'bueno' y confeti/cryptoB-- para todo lo demas.




Pues sí, el confeti ya no cuela y sería más de lo mismo mayfren.

Y cualquier otro sucedáneo nos lleva a lo mismo de nuevo. Por muy tecnológico que sea el sucedáneo.

Al final se necesita un elemento que asegure su valor de forma intrínseca por los siglos de los siglos. Y aquí tenemos la suerte de tener un elemento que casi lo cumple.
Vamos a poner el casi, porque se puede destruir, pero de forma tan intencionada y excepcional que no se le ocurriría ni al que asó la manteca.

Así que no hay otra solución (que funcione y no la líe parda).

¿Que no les mola a los millonetis y amos del calabozo? ¿Que tiene sus limitaciones y no mola?
Eso no cambia la naturaleza de las cosas.

O limitaciones o seguimos con trampas y circo.

Imo, pero hoyga, ayacadacualo


----------



## estupeharto (8 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El Oro tokenizado sigue trincando fiat. Es pura inercia...y ojo, incluso con actores de cuarta ( A ver con ké fuelle vuelve la Perth Mint Aussie a la reapertura de refinerías, actividá, etc )
> 
> *5% Over Spot: Gold-Backed Tokens Tether Gold and Digix Sell for Higher Premiums | Bitcoin News*
> 
> ...




Del artículo:

*According to the firm Tether Limited, a full XAUT “represents one troy fine ounce of gold on a London Good Delivery bar.” *

Ellos mismos lo entrecomillan.

_*Then there’s the Ethereum-based gold project Digix with its DGX coin, a token that’s *_*allegedly*_* redeemable for 1 gram of gold per DGX*_ 

*The company Pax Global claims that “every PAX Gold token is backed by an ounce of allocated gold.” 

A number of other digital assets that allege to have physical gold backing are doing far better than the spot price of physical gold bars. *


"Promesas" de oro a precio de oro,... no sé Rick....
De qué me suena ese collar...


----------



## esseri (8 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Del artículo:
> 
> *According to the firm Tether Limited, a full XAUT “represents one troy fine ounce of gold on a London Good Delivery bar.” *
> 
> ...



De abrir la espita, no más, güey...letra pequeña manda y con Tether por medio, más...

Oro tokenizado no tiene valor intrínseco NI EN ORO ( k no lo tienes ) ni en crypto ( k tampoco en su código, es una simple referencia a otro bien , un espejo sin expresión propia de valor ).

TODO el valor de una crypto respaldada en Oro reside EN SU OPERATIVA OFF CHAIN ( iwal k pueda tenerla un Bulliovault ó un GoldMoney ). De ahí k un actor de garantías sea el salto cualitativo k pueda consolidar ese formato ( Con una operativa IMPECABLE en custodia Y ENTREGA ).


----------



## estupeharto (8 Abr 2020)

¿Y cuáles son los actores de garantía que hemos tenido hasta ahora?

Por nombrar alguno si es que existe.

Porque esa es la cuestión.

Tanto timar a la gente y al final van a querer pretender que la gente siga confiando...
La gente se muere y muchos de los nuevos no leen, otros olvidan,... pero ni así, todo tiene un límite.

Me da que los tiros irán por la fuerza, como ya estamos comprobando por cierto


----------



## esseri (8 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y cuáles son los actores de garantía que hemos tenido hasta ahora?
> 
> Por nombrar alguno si es que existe.
> 
> ...



Ya te lo he dicho : Servicios de custodia de metal. En Suiza unos cuantos.
Faltaría agilizar entregas , imo. Y bueno...es lo k es, no más. ( y en último término, un BC emisor k se acoja al Oro como base...pero éso ya...)


----------



## Somedus (8 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> En otras subastas dónde hay comisión del 15 - 20 %, se podría pensar que algún "despistado" no la ha tenido en cuenta y en el "calentón" de la puja, se le va de precio por no darse cuenta.... pero es que en ésta no había comisión añadida, por tanto esa hipótesis aquí no vale...
> 
> En monedas "históricas", podría tener una explicación para alguien que las quiera....
> 
> ...



Yo pujo en Catawiki en monedas de plata y oro (sin precio de reserva). Y son flipantes los precios de remate de la mayoría de ellas. Te sale más barato coininvest o eldoradocoins y sabes que son sitios de fiar. He llegado a ver las monedas de 2 onzas de las queen beasts (de las últimas tiradas) a 76 euros sin contar comisiones ni gastos de envío:

Reino Unido - 5 Pound 2020 Queens Beast - White Lion - 2 Oz - Plata - Catawiki

Y en coininvest por ejemplo:

Buy The Queen's Beasts Silver Coins | Lion & Griffin Silver Coins

Además no es de ahora, hace mucho tiempo que se ven cosas incomprensibles. Lo único que se me ocurre es que sean calentones en plan "me llevo esta puja por mis huevos" aunque supongo que se arrepentirán después.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Abr 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Yo pujo en Catawiki en monedas de plata y oro (sin precio de reserva). Y son flipantes los precios de remate de la mayoría de ellas. Te sale más barato coininvest o eldoradocoins y sabes que son sitios de fiar. He llegado a ver las monedas de 2 onzas de las queen beasts (de las últimas tiradas) a 76 euros sin contar comisiones ni gastos de envío:
> 
> Reino Unido - 5 Pound 2020 Queens Beast - White Lion - 2 Oz - Plata - Catawiki
> 
> ...



Suena al timo de los trileros.
Apuestan ellos mismos (no pierden nada), pero calientan al ingenuo para que pique.
De todas formas si alguien quiere comprar una moneda y se mete en cualquier página y la paga al doble, sin informarse, sin preocuparse, .... poco se puede hacer,.. ya aprenderá


----------



## estupeharto (8 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ya te lo he dicho : *Servicios de custodia* de metal. En Suiza unos cuantos.
> Faltaría agilizar entregas , imo. Y bueno...es lo k es, no más. ( y en último término, *un BC emisor *k se acoja al Oro como base...pero éso ya...)



Pues eso,... que quién demonios va a ser la gran y potente entidad oficial mundial, en la que todos confíen...y todos se pongan de acuerdo 
y luego, que está por (mucho) ver, que lo lleven a cabo sin estafas...

Porque hasta ahora, aquí ha estafado todo quisqui.

Problemo gordo:

1. Que todos se pongan de acuerdo. Que lo mantengan en el tiempo.
2. Que ninguna zorra se coma las gallinas.
3. Que los cabrones renuncien a sus vidorras y poder.
4. Que la sociedad hiper-mega-inflada en todos los aspectos (población, dependencia, consumo, fabricación, etc.) pueda resistir un sistema que apriete las tuercas y no permita el latrocinio y desfase

Esos problemas los veo de difícil solución por las wenas. El tiempo dirá


----------



## esseri (8 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues eso,... que quién demonios va a ser la gran y potente entidad oficial mundial, en la que todos confíen...y todos se pongan de acuerdo
> y luego, que está por (mucho) ver, que lo lleven a cabo sin estafas...
> 
> Porque hasta ahora, aquí ha estafado todo quisqui.
> ...



No, ni todos de acuerdo ni nada de éso, con una propuesta particular valdría.

Una opción posible, nada más. Pero éso, nada más...mientras tanto, no creo k merezca tanta welta ni tanto disparo al aire.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Soltadita de moño en kitco del presidente de Franco Nevada...pero weno, k habrá k darse unos mimos de vez en cuando entre tanto mangoneo y chapuza suciata, afotos de ataúdes y gaitas parejas...k éso desgraciadamente ya viene solo y bien servidos k nos tienen.

Con pinzas como siempre...pero este señor no va descalzo. En el cotarrio de los MPs , Franco-Nevada lidera , junto con Wheaton Precious Metals y Royal Gold, las compañías de regalías y transmisión con una capitalización de mercado combinada actual de cerca de $ 40 mil millones .

En fin... k augura un quinquenio de verbena por delante para Oradores y tal.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Algun matiz más...incluso del nuevo dólar digital...pero el metal, ni mencionarlo. Por ahora.

*Why the U.S. shouldn’t let China dominate the Digital Currency Race - Belt & Road News*


----------



## Muttley (9 Abr 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Yo pujo en Catawiki en monedas de plata y oro (sin precio de reserva). Y son flipantes los precios de remate de la mayoría de ellas. Te sale más barato coininvest o eldoradocoins y sabes que son sitios de fiar.
> 
> Además no es de ahora, hace mucho tiempo que se ven cosas incomprensibles. Lo único que se me ocurre es que sean calentones en plan "me llevo esta puja por mis huevos" aunque supongo que se arrepentirán después.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario. 
Por una parte, Catawiki tiene un montón de publicidad, se lleva el 15% de comisiones de venta y el 9% de compra.
Es como el “galería del coleccionista“ numismatico. 
Tú te comprarías un colchón o un reloj en galería del coleccionista? Yo tampoco. 
Pero hay que entender que hay un público para “monedas baratas“ de entre los 15 y los 40 euros que pujan por unidades. Hay que fijarse que la mayoría son monedas especiales o coloreadas. No hay casi bullion. 
Por otra parte en las realmente valiosas es muy complicado que no haya precio de reserva. Hay que cubrir el spot y el 15% de comisión. Además gastos de envío potentes. 

Y luego está la sospecha de la “auto puja” para llevar los precios de monedas sin reserva a la Rentabilidad. Hay que ver cómo catawiki se comporta con vendedores que ponen 500-1000monedas al año en venta en el portal y declaran que “el comprador se ha retirado”. 

Mi experiencia como comprador es muy muy limitada y no es mala. 
Un cincuentin con caja y certificado por 100 euros. 
Y poco más.


----------



## mk73 (9 Abr 2020)

Creéis qué alguien la comprará ¿? 


Y además de lo que piden por ese gallo te cobran 25€ de gastos de envío...


----------



## Muttley (9 Abr 2020)

7 mins para ver cómo es el proceso de minería del oro al aire libre,
Gentileza de Newmont.


6mins para ver cómo es el proceso de minería de plata en una mina subterránea.
Gentileza de First Majestic y Discovery channel.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Áaaaaaamox k nos vamooooxxx....

*Gold nears the March high as dollar sinks on new Fed programs*

Oro y Cryptos en puntos clave ( las cryptos , especialmente - yo esperaba una afeitada, pero mmm, ni idea ya - . Si zumban, puede darse un giro importante en cocina ).


----------



## estupeharto (9 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Creéis qué alguien la comprará ¿?
> Ver archivo adjunto 282387
> 
> Y además de lo que piden por ese gallo te cobran 25€ de gastos de envío...



Me tira para atrás los gastos de envío


----------



## chema1970 (9 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic pero creo que sobre este tema podemos debatir y sacar buenas conclusiones.
> 
> Por fin entiendo el posible motivo de tantas muertes declaradas por covid (no todas las muertes son "por covid" sino "con covid").
> 
> ...



Pues si sigues el refrán de piensa mal y acertarás...


----------



## mk73 (9 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Me tira para atrás los gastos de envío



Me has leído el pensamiento


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Y además de lo que piden por ese gallo te cobran 25€ de gastos de envío...



A ver, llegados ahí...No dejes k un puto porte te estropee un negocio REDONDO...


----------



## estupeharto (9 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic pero creo que sobre este tema podemos debatir y sacar buenas conclusiones.
> 
> Por fin entiendo el posible motivo de tantas muertes declaradas por covid (no todas las muertes son "por covid" sino "con covid").
> 
> ...



Es un virus teledirigido, de laboratorio.
Hay muchasss cosas que no cuadran.
Ya estaba previsto antes de que empezara en octubre (Evento 201).
Esto va de lucha mundial por el poder y vuelta de tuerca al sistema, que ya agonizaba.
Eso sí, los medios de comunicación regados con millones para que sigan haciendo el trabajo de lavado de cerebro y ocultación.
Más vale que cada uno se vaya informando de todos estos temas. Vienen curvas


----------



## vegadelos7 (9 Abr 2020)

Hola, una duda de novato
Como es posible que estando la cotizacion de la onza de plata mas o menos a 14.4€, y la onza con menos premium que he encontado en goldsilver.be este a 21€ y pico. Como es posible tanto sobreprecio sobre el precio de mercado?
Gracias


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

vegadelos7 dijo:


> Hola, una duda de novato
> Como es posible que estando la cotizacion de la onza de plata mas o menos a 14.4€, y la onza con menos premium que he encontado en goldsilver.be este a 21€ y pico. Como es posible tanto sobreprecio sobre el precio de mercado?
> Gracias



Es posible esa diferencia y mucha más.

El mercado no se fía de poder comprar a precios de papel. Ni por las limitaciones de producción, distribución ,etc del bloqueo global por el virus...ni por la evolución de un metal frente al fiat en esta coyuntura disparatada de impresora.


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Creéis qué alguien la comprará ¿?
> Ver archivo adjunto 282387
> 
> Y además de lo que piden por ese gallo te cobran 25€ de gastos de envío...



En breve tiempo no lo veremos raro, es a donde el Coq, un auténtico iluminado de vendedor, se adelanta al futuro.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (9 Abr 2020)

vegadelos7 dijo:


> Hola, una duda de novato
> Como es posible que estando la cotizacion de la onza de plata mas o menos a 14.4€, y la onza con menos premium que he encontado en goldsilver.be este a 21€ y pico. Como es posible tanto sobreprecio sobre el precio de mercado?
> Gracias



Los mayoristas siempre venden a precio superior y recompran a inferior.

Y en esta situación de incertidumbre, si has leido los otros post, aparece el no mercado.

La gente no suelta el metal fisico que tiene. Teoricamente eso haria ascender los precios, pero los mayoristas tambien se ponen a la defensiva y no demandan a precios elevados, con lo que neutralizan la posible subida del precio de mercado general. Eso si, las escasas transacciones reales que aun se realizan en mercados atomizados si que reflejan la subida de precios.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Abr 2020)

vegadelos7 dijo:


> Hola, una duda de novato
> Como es posible que estando la cotizacion de la onza de plata mas o menos a 14.4€, y la onza con menos premium que he encontado en goldsilver.be este a 21€ y pico. Como es posible tanto sobreprecio sobre el precio de mercado?
> Gracias



Y además de lo que ya te han dicho, a ese precio tienes que sumarle el 21% de IVA.
14,4 * 1,21 = 17,42, que ya se acerca más al precio final, que está un +22 % aprox sobre el precio con iva


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Abr 2020)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Los mayoristas siempre venden a precio superior y recompran a inferior.
> 
> Y en esta situación de incertidumbre, si has leido los otros post, aparece el no mercado.
> 
> La gente no suelta el metal fisico que tiene. Teoricamente eso haria ascender los precios, pero los mayoristas tambien se ponen a la defensiva y no demandan a precios elevados, con lo que neutralizan la posible subida del precio de mercado general. Eso si, las escasas transacciones reales que aun se realizan en mercados atomizados si que reflejan la subida de precios.



Los mayoristas no compran, porque las minas están cerradas, las refinerías cerradas(alguna abrió ayer) y las mint están cerradas, la otra entrada de metal a los mayoristas es la venta particular que a caído a 1/7 con lo cual, los mayoristas no venden porque no hay nada que vender, que ya te digo yo que un negocio que no puede vender a lo que se dedica a vender, gracia mucha gracia, no les hace.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Éseee es mi (Mad ) Maxieeee.....!!!  Aquí no se va a d´aburrir ni diox...

BNamericas - Armed robbers steal gold from Mexico mine


*Ladrones armados roban oro de mina de México*
BnamericasPublicado: jueves 09 de abril de 2020
Oro





Ladrones armados robaron barras doré de la mina Mulatos de Alamos Gold en México.
Cinco personas fuertemente armadas vencieron a los guardias de seguridad en una pista de aterrizaje en la propiedad estatal de Sonora y robaron doré, una aleación de oro y plata, que estaba a punto de ser cargada en un avión para su transporte, informó la agencia estatal de noticias Notimex, citando información de la compañía.
Un avión ligero aterrizó en la pista de aterrizaje, que los delincuentes cargaron con la barra doré antes de abordar y despegar.
El incidente, el miércoles por la mañana, duró unos 10 minutos.
El valor de las barras doré robadas no fue revelado, pero la compañía dijo que tiene un seguro para cubrir tales incidentes.



Los robos de metales o concentrados son frecuentes en México.
Potentes carteles operan en muchas áreas mineras, incluidas Sonora, Sinaloa, Chihuahua y Guerrero.
Ladrones armados robaron doré por un valor de US $ 6-8mn de un camión de seguridad que viajaba desde la mina Noche Buena de Fresnillo en el estado de Sonora en noviembre.


----------



## Muttley (9 Abr 2020)

Ojo.
La reunión de la OPEC sale con un “acuerdo de mínimos”.
Arabia Saudí y Rusia acuerdan bajar unos 5M de barriles en los próximos dos meses.
El resto de la OPEC contribuye con otros 5M. Toral 10M.
Y el recorte de la demanda estos meses se calcula sobre los 35M.
Pero los pequeños se resisten. Bajar producción es entrar en quiebras nacionales para países tan dependientes.
Veremos a que llegan pero no pinta bien.
Brent bajando. Plata bajando. Oro bajando.
Malo para la plata en general que suele correlacionar con el petróleo. Hablo de precio papel claro. 

Aqui la retransmisión del partido.
Amena Bakr (@Amena__Bakr) | Twitter

Actualizando, parece que habrá acuerdo en esos 10M de reducción.

Bonus: parte de mi trabajo es ser asesor técnico de la delegación de la UE en organismos supranacionales en cierta área, Me hace gracia como funciona la OPEC porque es exactamente igual. Y Mexico igual de toca cojones.


----------



## brigante 88 (10 Abr 2020)

Noticia de hace unos días, pero interesante si alguien no lo a leído.

La escasez de oro físico pone en peligro la estructura del mercado de oro papel - Oroinformación


----------



## Jebediah (10 Abr 2020)

Estoy esperando un envío de pedidos acumulados de Goldsilver.be y entro cada día a la página. Justo en la portada hay una filarmónica de 1 oz. de plata que rondaba cada día los 19,xx €. Bueno, pues hoy está a casi 25€. Antes era de las más baratas si no el que más y ha pasado al lado de als caras 
de golpe.


----------



## mr_nobody (10 Abr 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Noticia de hace unos días, pero interesante si alguien no lo a leído.
> 
> La escasez de oro físico pone en peligro la estructura del mercado de oro papel - Oroinformación



Vamos, que de ser verdad el corralito en el oro esta a la vuelta de la esquina si no lo tenemos encima ya


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Abr 2020)

Buenos dias os dejo el enlace de la app coin tester, ahora con biblioteca incluida de monedas. Muy interesante, un saludo y buen confinamiento.


----------



## DEREC (10 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y además de lo que ya te han dicho, a ese precio tienes que sumarle el 21% de IVA.
> 14,4 * 1,21 = 17,42, que ya se acerca más al precio final, que está un +22 % aprox sobre el precio con iva



De verdad invertis en plata fisica? Ya de entrada pierdes un 21% mas spread. Ni loco entraria yo en una inversion con esos numeros.

Si veis una oportunidad en la plata por lo que sea, yo iría a plata papel o si no al oro físico que no tienen iva.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> De verdad invertis en plata fisica? Ya de entrada pierdes un 21% mas spread. Ni loco entraria yo en una inversion con esos numeros.
> 
> Si veis una oportunidad en la plata por lo que sea, yo iría a plata papel o si no al oro físico que no tienen iva.



Y dale. Que no es inversión en el sentido literal, es inversión en seguridad o a largo plazo.

Precisamente el oro papel o plata papel estan demostrando estos dias que de inversión en seguridad, poca.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> De verdad invertis en plata fisica? Ya de entrada pierdes un 21% mas spread. Ni loco entraria yo en una inversion con esos numeros.
> 
> Si veis una oportunidad en la plata por lo que sea, yo iría a plata papel o si no al oro físico que no tienen iva.



Estaban preguntando el porqué de la diferencia entre precio spot y precio venta físico.
Y se le ha aclarado cómo funciona.
Eso no quiere decir que estemos invirtiendo en plata, que alguien habrá, como ha habido siempre.

Lo normal es que si quieres invertir en algo, estudies primero y te informes de lo que tienes entre mano, sea papel o colores. Y luego si decides invertir lo hagas a buen precio. 
Cualquier inversión puede ser mala o buena dependiendo del costo o esfuerzo que te suponga.
Si pagas caro o pagas lo que no tienes, o en el momento inadecuado, etc. pues la puedes cagar bien, aunque se trate del mismísimo maná.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenos dias os dejo el enlace de la app coin tester, ahora con biblioteca incluida de monedas. Muy interesante, un saludo y buen confinamiento.



Yo la tengo instalada pero no tiene el catálogo. He probado a descargar pero no parece que se descargue.
Tú la has podido descargar esa versión?


----------



## Jebediah (10 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> De verdad invertis en plata fisica? Ya de entrada pierdes un 21% mas spread. Ni loco entraria yo en una inversion con esos numeros.
> 
> Si veis una oportunidad en la plata por lo que sea, yo iría a plata papel o si no al oro físico que no tienen iva.



Para volver a venderlo no veo ningún problema con el 21% del iva. Si en tienda está un lingote a 600€ Iva incluido tú lo podrás vender a 550€ a un particular sin problema. Además y sobre todo, que la inversión en físico no es para ganancias si no por seguridad.


----------



## Berciano230 (10 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo la tengo instalada pero no tiene el catálogo. He probado a descargar pero no parece que se descargue.
> Tú la has podido descargar esa versión?



Yo si, uso iphone nose si tiene q ver imagino que no. Prueba a ir a playstore en android y appstore en iPhone e intenta actualizar. Yo entre en la app CoinTester y me dijo si quería actualizar directamente.
Saludos


----------



## estupeharto (10 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Yo si, uso iphone nose si tiene q ver imagino que no. Prueba a ir a playstore en android y appstore en iPhone e intenta actualizar. Yo entre en la app CoinTester y me dijo si quería actualizar directamente.
> Saludos



Sí, lo probé pero no da opción. Es la versión 0.8.2
Y la nueva es la 0.9

Otras aplicaciones tienen limitadas las monedas en su listado, hay que pasar al premium. 
Y bueno, también da un poco de desconfianza con tantos permisos que piden, por seguridad. Imagina una aplicación que te tenga ubicado y registrado las monedas que has comprobado, etc.

Estaremos al tanto, gracias!


----------



## DEREC (10 Abr 2020)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Y dale. Que no es inversión en el sentido literal, es inversión en seguridad o a largo plazo.
> 
> Precisamente el oro papel o plata papel están demostrando estos días que de inversión en seguridad, poca.



Ya, pero no le veo la ventaja frente al oro. Tiene iva, ocupa mucho mas, se deteriora mas, es una reserva de valor de 2ª. No sé que le veis...


----------



## Muttley (10 Abr 2020)

Nadie lo ha dicho.
*Aquí estamos tras un mes y pico de pandemia y el precio del oro ha cerrado en su máximo de siempre en euros.
1541,78€, bueno, el máximo no, este lunes cerró en 1544,86 euros. A tres euros del máximo cierre de siempre.
XAU EUR History | Gold Price in Euros History | Historical Gold Prices | Commodities | Exchange Rates UK*
Sin físico en la calle. Y si lo hay pagándose a un +20%.
Sin casi reservas en COMEX-LBMA para entregas de futuros. El 20 de Abril vencimiento. Veremos que pasa en el físico. Nada impide que se genere más papel aún hasta entonces y empiecen a hacer colas. 
Con minas cerradas.
Con las refinerias al 30-40% de producción en suiza...mientras que rand refineries en SA está cerrada hasta como mínimo el 26 de Abril.
Y las bolsas engordando a base de papelitos mientras que no hay un horizonte claro para "la normalidad". Ni en España, ni en la UE ni en USA.
OPEC+ ha recortado 10M de barriles....para Mayo y Junio. La demanda ha caido en 36M. Sólo hace falta sacar la cabeza por la ventana.
El brent lo recibió con bajadas. Veremos que pasa cuando los depósitos se llenen.

Se presenta una semana muy interesante.


----------



## steelman (10 Abr 2020)

El mercado de futuros del oro COMEX ha incumplido la entrega de oro físico . El mercado esta roto , ya no queda oro en ningun sitio
Los mercados de Londres LBMA y Nueva York COMEX incumplieron las entregas de oro - Oroinformación


----------



## Jebediah (10 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Ya, pero no le veo la ventaja frente al oro. Tiene iva, ocupa mucho mas, se deteriora mas, es una reserva de valor de 2ª. No sé que le veis...



Que está muy barata, incluso con el sobre premium.


----------



## Mrbcn (10 Abr 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Estoy esperando un envío de pedidos acumulados de Goldsilver.be y entro cada día a la página. Justo en la portada hay una filarmónica de 1 oz. de plata que rondaba cada día los 19,xx €. Bueno, pues hoy está a casi 25€. Antes era de las más baratas si no el que más y ha pasado al lado de als caras
> de golpe.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 283277



Que significa "customer safe#2" tenia 1 pedido guardado en goldsilver e hice otro y pedí el envío de los dos. Ahora me ha cambiado el estado del primero.

Perdón por el off topic


----------



## MIP (10 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> De verdad invertis en plata fisica? Ya de entrada pierdes un 21% mas spread. Ni loco entraria yo en una inversion con esos numeros.
> 
> Si veis una oportunidad en la plata por lo que sea, yo iría a plata papel o si no al oro físico que no tienen iva.



Hay plata sin IVA, infórmate que se ha hablado en este foro como unas 500.000 veces


----------



## MIP (10 Abr 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Que significa "customer safe#2" tenia 1 pedido guardado en goldsilver e hice otro y pedí el envío de los dos. Ahora me ha cambiado el estado del primero.



Customer safe es que lo tienen guardado. 

Cuando le das en un nuevo pedido a “do not store and ship all” cogen todos y te los mandan juntos. 

Cuidado porque si has pedido monedas en pre-sale no va a salir el envío hasta que todas las presale estén recibidas.


----------



## Mrbcn (10 Abr 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Customer safe es que lo tienen guardado.
> 
> Cuando le das en un nuevo pedido a “do not store and ship all” cogen todos y te los mandan juntos.
> 
> Cuidado porque si has pedido monedas en pre-sale no va a salir el envío hasta que todas las presale estén recibidas.



Pues entonces les llegó una que estaba en pre-sale, les dije que me avisaran y no dijeron nada, así que hice otro pedido y pedí el envío. Supongo que me enviaran todo junto.
Gracias!


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, lo probé pero no da opción. Es la versión 0.8.2
> Y la nueva es la 0.9
> 
> Otras aplicaciones tienen limitadas las monedas en su listado, hay que pasar al premium.
> ...



Buenas noches has probado a borrar y volver a instalar la app. Saludos


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches has probado a borrar y volver a instalar la app. Saludos



Sí, con android, y carga la misma


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Ya, pero no le veo la ventaja frente al oro. Tiene iva, ocupa mucho mas, se deteriora mas, es una reserva de valor de 2ª. No sé que le veis...



¿Quizás su aumento de valor en el futuro?


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Estoy esperando un envío de pedidos acumulados de Goldsilver.be y entro cada día a la página. Justo en la portada hay una filarmónica de 1 oz. de plata que rondaba cada día los 19,xx €. Bueno, pues hoy está a casi 25€. Antes era de las más baratas si no el que más y ha pasado al lado de als caras
> de golpe.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 283277



Ya te digo. Pillé a 14,84 /Oz.... y pensé.... y si baja más?..... pero pensé también .... qué coño!? y si se pasa este tren?!....
En esos días había buenas premium desde 16 hasta casi 17, que también cogí algunas.
Y al poco ya fueron desapareciendo y subiendo las que quedaban...


----------



## Dylan Thomas (11 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya te digo. Pillé a 14,84 /Oz.... y pensé.... y si baja más?..... pero pensé también .... qué coño!? y si se pasa este tren?!....
> En esos días había buenas premium desde 16 hasta casi 17, que también cogí algunas.
> Y al poco ya fueron desapareciendo y subiendo las que quedaban...



Hay que pillar CIENTOS de oz de plata para poder usarla como valor refugio. ‍♂


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Hay que pillar CIENTOS de oz de plata para poder usarla como valor refugio. ‍♂



Depende de lo que pase en el futuro..
El ratio oro plata está en 110.
Redondeando cálculos y demás.
Si compras 100 Oz de plata en lugar de una de oro.
Y dentro de un tiempo el ratio está a 50. Con esas 100 Oz podrías tener 2 de oro. Mientras que hoy sólo hubieras comprado una.
Habrías doblado.

¿Es muy improbable que el ratio baje? ¿Que alcance 50? 
No sé, incluso podría bajar de 50 con un oro disparado y una demanda obligada a mirar otros refugios por incapacidad de comprar oro a ese precio.
Entonces la plata podría subir y reducir el ratio. 
¿Ciencia ficción? 
Bueno, sabemos que la realidad supera la ficción.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (11 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Depende de lo que pase en el futuro..
> El ratio oro plata está en 110.
> Redondeando cálculos y demás.
> Si compras 100 Oz de plata en lugar de una de oro.
> ...



Sí pero entonces la estas usando como valor especulativo y no como refugio. Y, aún y así, harían falta muchas


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Sí pero entonces la estas usando como valor especulativo y no como refugio. Y, aún y así, harían falta muchas



Depende de lo que piense cada uno y con el objetivo que compre.

Aplica igual que al oro. Depende de la intención de cada uno.
Si alguien que va a invertir como refugio pensara que va a bajar, no lo haría. Idem quien vaya a especular.

Al final no importa.
Si compras oro, lo haces porque piensas que va a mantener su valor o subir. Buscas un refugio. Pero tampoco sabes el futuro.
Si piensas que la plata puede ser un refugio, puedes decidir comprar. Y tampoco sabes qué pasará.
Hay quien especula, compra y vende.
Hay quien no lo hace para eso. Lo hace para salvaguarda, o porque piensa que es buena elección. Sea con oro o con plata.
Se pueden dar diferentes casos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Abr 2020)

Refugio: asilo, amparo, construcción para proteger de las inclemencias.
Un refugio no se entiende que sea mejor que la vivienda habitual si no mas bien como recurso para la supervivencia. 
La idea no es que se revalorice (si lo hace, mejor) si no que te permita pasar los malos tiempos, por ejemplo cuando el papel deje de valer


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 Abr 2020)

Iba a preguntar en el hilo de evolución del precio de la plata pero está parado hace años.

¿Que precio pagaríais ahora por duros de plata españoles del montón segun está el percal?.


----------



## Higadillas (11 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Refugio: asilo, amparo, construcción para proteger de las inclemencias.
> Un refugio no se entiende que sea mejor que la vivienda habitual si no mas bien como recurso para la supervivencia.
> La idea no es que se revalorice (si lo hace, mejor) si no que te permita pasar los malos tiempos, por ejemplo cuando el papel deje de valer



O incluso ahora mismo. Hay muchas familias enteras en el paro, si hubiesen puesto solo un tercio de sus ahorros en metal, otro gallo les cantaría.


----------



## mk73 (11 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Iba a preguntar en el hilo de evolución del precio de la plata pero está parado hace años.
> 
> ¿Que precio pagaríais ahora por duros de plata españoles del montón segun está el percal?.



Pues son unos 22 con algo gr plata fina cada duro. El problème es que ahora hay un desajuste entre el precio del gramo q son 0,45€ y lo que ves en tiendas. Estaria a 10 - 11€ su precio a peso, e imagino q en tiendas te van a pedir entre 17-20€


----------



## FranMen (11 Abr 2020)

Exacto Gold, el dinero papel tiende a 0 con el tiempo mientras que el metal, con oscilaciones, mantiene su valor.
Es de nota y sólo para expertos aprovechar esos picos en el oro


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (11 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Pues son unos 22 con algo gr plata fina cada duro. El problème es que ahora hay un desajuste entre el precio del gramo q son 0,45€ y lo que ves en tiendas. Estaria a 10 - 11€ su precio a peso, e imagino q en tiendas te van a pedir entre 17-20€



Entonces y segun lo que se está pidiendo y pagando ahora la plata amonedada no sería descabellado venderlas y o comprarlas a 13 a 15 supongo.

He cambiado la cifra por si alguno leyó de 12 a 13


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

Es que ya mantener el valor cuando el papel se hunde, es revalorizar, si lo miras desde ese punto de vista.
Lo que está claro es que el sistema casino-negocio que implantaron, necesita imprimir dinero DE LA NADA, en forma de deuda con intereses. Lo que aumenta la masa monetaria y con ello disminuye el valor del dinero papel.
Si eso lo multiplicamos por tropemil como vienen haciendo y cada vez más. Blanco y en botella.

Comprar para especular, comprar y vender, bueno, se puede sacar un rendimiento. Es un negocio como otros.
Pero el valor importante no es la parte de negocio, que puede tener cualquier compra venta, sino el valor en sí mismo intrínseco como elemento único que puede dar ese valor intrínseco, ya que todos los demás se deterioran con el tiempo.
Ese valor y esa aceptación mundial e histórica, le da ese atributo de refugio, o que mantiene su valor, como le queramos llamar.
Y cuando lo vendes, pierdes el "seguro". O sea, que sólo tienes el seguro mientras lo mantienes.
Para alguien que busca un refugio no tiene sentido dejar de tener el seguro vendiéndolo.
Se puede hacer si se necesita el dinero, si se confía en que hay estabilidad, etc. Pero pierdes el seguro.

Y otra cosa. Se ha mantenido con precios bajos intervenidos, porque les ha interesado a los de arriba. Eso ha permitido que gente de a pie pueda tener. Entre otras cosas, la manipulación ha permitido que la gente no comprara, pensando en que no vale para nada y puede bajar.
Si hubiera subido de forma natural sin manipulación imprimiendo papel oro de la nada para bajar el precio, entonces más gente lo hubiera comprado y el precio hubiera subido.
Pero como todo en esta vida, tiene un final y un límite. Hoy en día mucha gente conoce el timo dolar, el dinero de la nada, la deuda impagable traspasada al futuro y próximas generaciones, la manipulación del oro, y el batacazo que viene....

La plata, pues ahí ha estado y ahí está. Tiene pinta de ser refugio también, aunque sea en complemento, como lo ha sido siempre históricamente.
Se irá viendo


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Iba a preguntar en el hilo de evolución del precio de la plata pero está parado hace años.
> 
> ¿Que precio pagaríais ahora por duros de plata españoles del montón segun está el percal?.



Yo miro los precios bastante, en todo.
Entonces, más allá del valor que pueda tener una moneda por su historia y estética, etc. para mí prepondera el coste €/Oz.
Se puede pagar un pelín más por una unidad para tenerla. Pero en general valoro lo mismo un duro que otra moneda.

Me gusta más 0.999, pero las otras también están bien. Las de plata baja no me molan tanto, ya que si la plata de entrada tiene menos densidad y es más barata, si encima la aleas al 50 % pues ya como que no.
Pero purezas 925, 900 y hasta 833-800, son aceptables.

Así que calculadora. 
Otra cosa es el sobreprecio que suele tener y está teniendo. Pero si se busca normalmente se encuentra. Yo los he comprado a 16,6 Oz no hace mucho.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Es muy improbable que el ratio baje? ¿Que alcance 50?
> No sé, incluso podría bajar de 50 con un oro disparado y una demanda obligada a mirar otros refugios por incapacidad de comprar oro a ese precio.
> Entonces la plata podría subir y reducir el ratio.
> ¿Ciencia ficción?
> Bueno, sabemos que la realidad supera la ficción.



En los tiempos que corren está quedando más que claro lo que valen los fíat. La gente currando de sol a sol para ganar al final de mes con suerte 1.500€ y ahora los bancos centrales imprimen cuando les sale del nabo billones (trillones $) para que el mercado no caiga cuando la gente se está quedando sin curro.

Cuando los ahorrillos de la mayoría de la clase media vayan menguando (poco tiempo) y comience a faltar para alimentos se verá lo que piensa la gente de matarse a trabajar para que a cambio les den papelitos de colores. 

En ese momento, cuando el fíat no cuente con confianza, se verá qué es lo que vale y qué no. El ratio de 1:110 se irá a la mierda por el valor monetario que recibirán tanto el oro como la plata, a 1:10/20 y su valor calculado en dinero fíat será una burrada. ¡Como para comprar una casita con 1 oz de oro o un coche con una de plata!

Firmado, MadMax


----------



## NUMISONZA (11 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Iba a preguntar en el hilo de evolución del precio de la plata pero está parado hace años.
> 
> ¿Que precio pagaríais ahora por duros de plata españoles del montón segun está el percal?.



Yo los últimos duros los compré a 11,80


----------



## Muttley (11 Abr 2020)

Curiosidad.
62 monedas rusas de 1 Kg a la venta. Diferentes. Desde 1995 al 2018
Todas extraordinariamente raras.
Todas tiradas extraordinariamente mínimas.
Todas extraordinariamente bonitas.
Todas encapsuladas NGC mínimo PF67.
Varias proof. 
Si habéis ganado 375000$ en trading de bolsa este mes pasado....es buen sitio para cambiar papeles verdes por dinero. 


1995-2018 Rusia Gran Colección De Raro 1 Kilo Kg 62 monedas de plata NGC 68-70 Rara | eBay


----------



## mk73 (11 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Curiosidad.
> 62 monedas rusas de 1 Kg a la venta. Diferentes. Desde 1995 al 2018
> Todas extraordinariamente raras.
> Todas tiradas extraordinariamente mínimas.
> ...




Es verdaderamente impresionante la colección, como el precio.


----------



## mk73 (11 Abr 2020)

NUMISONZA dijo:


> Yo los últimos duros los compré a 11,80



Pues un buen negocio para comprar plata sin más. Mucha gente se ciega con lo de 999 y parece que no hay más que eso. 
Los duros '' normales '' son una buena opción de atesorar plata. Buena cantidad argentifera por pieza, 900mls; tienen el gustillo de que circularon y encima los puedes manosear sin problema.


----------



## brigante 88 (11 Abr 2020)

Joder!!! 1600€ de gastos de envío. Espero que incluya el valor asegurado. 

No conozco ese tipo de piezas de 1kg y eso que el formato de 1kg me encanta, pero sin duda por ese precio me compro 300 kilos del "Calendario Azteca"


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2020)

He echado un vistazo a esa colección y la verdad, para pardillos en adelante.
Precios carísimos y vete a fiar de que te la envíen, de que sea falsa, o de que te manden un mafioso luego.
Vaya pinta tiene la cosa


----------



## tristezadeclon (11 Abr 2020)

> EE. UU., UE y China podrían buscar una revaluación conjunta de metales preciosos



El año pasado, 22 bancos centrales, ubicados en gran parte al este de Alemania, compraron la mayor cantidad de oro desde 1967, año en que colapsó el London Gold Pool. Las repatriaciones de oro de muchos países europeos en los últimos años son otra señal de que estamos llegando al final de cuatro décadas de calma monetaria. Esto podría provocar los mayores cambios monetarios desde el cierre de la ventana de oro por el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Richard Nixon, en 1971.
Estados Unidos quiere que su sistema de dólares fiduciarios prevalezca el mayor tiempo posible. Tiene todo el interés en evitar una "fuga de dólares hacia el oro", como sucedió en la década de 1970. Desde entonces, los banqueros han estado tratando de ejercer control sobre el precio del metal precioso. Esta guerra contra el oro ha estado en curso durante casi 100 años, pero ganó fuerza en la década de 1960 con la formación del London Gold Pool, cuyos miembros incluyeron a Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Países Bajos, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Bélgica y Suiza.
Durante las reuniones de los jefes de los bancos centrales en el Banco de Pagos Internacionales en 1961, los ocho países participantes acordaron poner a disposición un fondo de oro por valor de $ 270 millones. Esto se centró en evitar que el precio del oro subiera por encima de $ 35 por onza troy, como se estableció durante Bretton Woods, vendiendo las tenencias oficiales de oro de las bóvedas de oro de los bancos centrales.
Sin embargo, en marzo de 1968, el grupo se disolvió porque Francia ya no cooperaría. Esto marcó el inicio de un 'mercado alcista' de 13 años y envió oro a más de $ 800 por onza troy en 1980.
Hoy, Washington puede considerar útil recuperar oro para apoyar al dólar. Algunos expertos estadounidenses incluso han estado pidiendo abiertamente un retorno a la antigua forma de hacer las cosas. El neoconservador Robert Zoellick, ex presidente del Banco Mundial, escribió una carta abierta al Financial Times en 2010 titulada "Recuperar el patrón oro".
Un estudio de 2012 realizado por el grupo de trabajo de oro de Chatham House sugirió que el metal podría agregarse al derecho especial de extracción del Fondo Monetario Internacional. Uno de los miembros de este grupo de trabajo fue Lord Meghnad Desai, presidente del consejo de asesores de OMFIF. Durante una conferencia en Dubai, comentó: 'Podríamos pedir que el oro sea nominado como parte del DEG. Eso es una cosa que creo que es muy probable que suceda. Esto será más fácil si China aumenta sus tenencias oficiales de oro ''.
Beijing quiere aumentar sus reservas de oro en el menor tiempo posible a al menos 8,000 toneladas. Esto pondría a China a la par, en términos de su relación oro / PIB, con los Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea. Abriría el camino, si fuera necesario, para una posible revaluación conjunta del oro entre Estados Unidos, la UE y China para apoyar el sistema financiero.
Beijing debe darse cuenta de que Estados Unidos podría sorprender al mundo con una revaluación unilateral del oro. Wikileaks reveló un cable, enviado a principios de 2010 a Washington desde la embajada de EE. UU. En Beijing, que citaba un informe de noticias chino sobre las consecuencias de tal devaluación del dólar: 'Si utilizamos todas nuestras reservas de divisas para comprar bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU., Entonces cuando algún día la Reserva Federal de repente anuncie que los 10 dólares antiguos originales ahora valen solo un dólar nuevo, y el nuevo dólar está vinculado al oro, nos quedaremos boquiabiertos ''.
En los últimos años, ha habido numerosas declaraciones que demuestran la comprensión de China de las "fuerzas oscuras" que suprimen el precio del oro en Wall Street. Zhou Xiaochuan, entonces gobernador del Banco Popular de China, reveló en un artículo de 2009 que los chinos reconocen la hipocresía de la política estadounidense hacia el oro: 'Después de la desintegración del sistema Bretton Woods en la década de 1970, el patrón oro, que había sido en uso durante un siglo, colapsado. Bajo la influencia de la hegemonía del dólar, el efecto estabilizador del oro fue ampliamente cuestionado; la discusión "el oro es inútil" comenzó a extenderse por todo el mundo ... Actualmente, cada vez más personas reconocen que la historia "el oro es inútil" contiene demasiadas mentiras. El oro ahora sufre de una "cortina de humo" diseñada por los Estados Unidos, que almacena el 74% de las reservas mundiales de oro oficiales, para sofocar otras monedas y mantener la hegemonía del dólar ". Desde entonces, China y Rusia han dejado de comprar bonos del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos al tiempo que agregan reservas físicas de oro.
Claramente, el oro está volviendo notablemente al sistema financiero mundial. Un nuevo estándar de oro está naciendo sin ninguna decisión formal. Al menos, así es como Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, un influyente editor de negocios internacionales de The Telegraph, describió los esfuerzos en curso de los países para poner sus manos en el oro físico: "El mundo se está moviendo paso a paso hacia un estándar de oro de facto, sin cualquier reunión de líderes del G20 para anunciar esto '.

_Willem Middelkoop es miembro de la Junta Asesora de OMFIF, fundador de Commodity Discovery Fund, con sede en Holanda, y autor de_ The Big Reset: War on Gold y Financial Endgame _.

Towards new 'de facto' gold standard - OMFIF

*****************

el artículo es de julio de 2019 pero en realidad es una actualización de partes del capítulo 6 del libro "the big reset" escrito en 2015, q me he leido y es una maravilla, está gratis en internet

en ese capítulo middelkoop da datos interesantísimos, como este discurso del gobernador del banco central de china donde los chinos dejan claro ya en 2009 q quieren un reset del sistema monetario internacional,_
http://www.pbc.gov.cn/publish/english/956/2009/20091229104425550619706/20091229104425550619706_.htm

o q en la reunión del G8 de 2009, Dmitry Medvedev mostró a todos los dirigentes una moneda de oro muestra para una futura moneda de reserva mundial,




o q en la reunión de 2004 de LBMA en Moscú, el vicepresidente de la Federación de Rusia el banco central Oleg V. Mozhaiskov pronunció un discurso en el que acusó a los bancos centrales y los bancos de lingotes de estar involucrados en la gestión del bajo precio del oro y concluyó que el oro papel "es una estafa", y cuando el Comité Antimonopolio del Oro (GATA) solicitó una copia de este discurso, la LBMA se negó a dárselo, cuando el Banco de Rusia se enteró de esto, suministró a GATA una traducción al inglés en una semana

o q en una conferencia organizada por el Instituto Ludwig von Mises en Alemania en 2014, Jürgen Stark, ex vicepresidente del Bun-desbank y también ex economista jefe del BCE, dijo que "el sistema está fuera de control" y advirtió a los asistentes directamente contra un probable colapso del sistema monetario global, dijo que el BCE 'ha completamente perdido toda capacidad de control de la situación económica ", y que "todo el sistema no sobrevivirá [...] es pura ficción ahora", Stark incluso recomendó asignar los ahorros a 'tradicionales refugios seguros como el oro o la plata.

o unas declaraciones de warren buffet y de george soros reconociendo igualmente q el sistema está muerto y q desde 2009 solo se está ganando tiempo

en fin, q recomiendo muy mucho el libro, o al menos el sexto capítulo, pq hay q tener mucho tiempo para leerlo entero


----------



## esseri (11 Abr 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Claramente, el oro está volviendo notablemente al sistema financiero mundial. Un nuevo estándar de oro está naciendo sin ninguna decisión formal. Al menos, así es como Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, un influyente editor de negocios internacionales de The Telegraph, describió los esfuerzos en curso de los países para poner sus manos en el oro físico: "El mundo se está moviendo paso a paso hacia un estándar de oro de facto, sin cualquier reunión de líderes del G20 para anunciar esto '.



La blockchain permite opeativamente proponer un Oro interactivo, abrazable a título particular tanto por emisores como por usuarios, no hacen falta consensos ni modus operandi arcaicos a los k muchos Oreros asocian un sistema monetario metalero hábil. EL mix de escasez y gestión digital es una puta bomba : Puede facilmente conservar la rigidez del Oro como ancla y a la vez, darle alas en su uso monetario cotidiano.

Por cierto...a tus dos puntos :

*- **Russian Central Bank to Consider Gold-Backed Cryptocurrency - CoinDesk*

El banco central de Rusia considerará el uso de una criptomoneda respaldada por oro para facilitar los asentamientos internacionales, según un informe de Tass.

Elvira Nabiullina, gobernadora del Banco de Rusia, dijo el jueves que su institución debe revisar una propuesta para el desarrollo de la criptomoneda.

Nabiullina dijo en la cámara baja de la nación, o Duma:



> “En cuanto a los acuerdos mutuos, consideraremos, por supuesto, [la] propuesta sobre ... una criptomoneda respaldada por oro. Pero, en mi opinión, es más importante desarrollar asentamientos en monedas nacionales ”, dijo en la Duma del Estado.



Agregó que los sistemas de liquidación de moneda fiduciaria dentro de la Unión Económica Euroasiática están mejorando y tienen "buenas dinámicas".

La noticia tal vez sea sorprendente, ya que el gobierno de Rusia ha sido famoso contra las criptomonedas en los últimos años, moviéndose para bloquear las plataformas de divisas del país en 2017 e incluso bloqueando los sitios de medios que cubrieron el tema en 2015. Un ministro dijo una vez que Rusia lo haría nunca legalice las criptomonedas.

Sin embargo, la nación ha suavizado su postura un poco en más años, con medidas para legislar en torno a la criptomoneda a partir de 2017. Un proyecto de ley de activos digitales podría aprobarse en esta sesión actual de la Duma, indica TASS .

Según el informe de hoy, Nabiullina dijo que, si bien puede reflexionar sobre el uso de la criptomoneda respaldada por oro, el banco central está en contra del uso de la criptomoneda en el sistema monetario de Rusia.

“No vemos la posibilidad de que las criptomonedas puedan actuar como sustitutos monetarios. Definitivamente no en esta parte ”, dijo.



*- China may be just about to launch its digital currency in two cities | CryptoYuan*

( Obviamente, y en el punto cumbre de la infección en China, la - ¿casual? - iniciativa quedó aplazada )



*- **Delay of CryptoYuan | CryptoYuan*

*El Banco Popular de China pospuso un programa de desarrollo digital programado para el primer trimestre de este año. La razón de la suspensión es la cuarentena introducida debido al coronavirus, que ha afectado a las agencias gubernamentales*, informa Global Times, citando fuentes informadas.

“El brote de coronavirus ha llevado a la suspensión del trabajo en instituciones gubernamentales, incluido el Banco Popular de China. Los políticos y el personal de investigación involucrados en la creación del Yuan digital no son una excepción, lo que afecta el proceso de desarrollo ”, dijo la fuente.

*Agregó que la epidemia no afectará la fecha de lanzamiento de la criptomoneda de China (CryptoYuan). El banco central tiene la base técnica y los recursos necesarios para completar el desarrollo de la moneda digital a tiempo*, dijo la fuente.





...en fin, dejando siempre presente la ceremonia de la confusión reinante y las chicuelinas k nos pegan...tiempo de Palomitax, sin duda.


----------



## fff (11 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Si habéis ganado 375000$ en trading de bolsa este mes pasado....es buen sitio para cambiar papeles verdes por dinero.



Disiento... mucho mejor onzas españolas 



tristezadeclon dijo:


> en fin, q recomiendo muy mucho el libro, o al menos el sexto capítulo, pq hay q tener mucho tiempo para leerlo entero



Vamos a ello, gracias


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Abr 2020)

Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
The big reset en español:
the big reset español.pdf

Si tenéis alguno otro y queréis q lo traduzca solo avisarme.
Saludos 

Pd ya me contaréis que os parece.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
> The big reset en español:
> the big reset español.pdf
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por este gran aporte.


----------



## Muttley (12 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
> The big reset en español:
> the big reset español.pdf
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias @Berciano230. Enorme. 
Pongo link a este mensaje en el post inicial con tu permiso,


----------



## paco908 (12 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
> The big reset en español:
> the big reset español.pdf
> Si tenéis alguno otro y queréis q lo traduzca solo avisarme.
> ...



Gracias por esta gran aportación. ¡¡¡ Todo un regalo !!!. Gracias. Saludos


----------



## Ricardgar (12 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
> The big reset en español:
> the big reset español.pdf
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Berciano.
Un saludo.


----------



## Erzam (12 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
> The big reset en español:
> the big reset español.pdf
> 
> ...



Enorme trabajo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## nedantes (12 Abr 2020)

Os leo en la sombra, pero escribo para agradecer a berciano que comparta su trabajo. 
Muchas gracias a todos los que colaboráis con estos hilos


----------



## Just (12 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
> The big reset en español:
> the big reset español.pdf
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu enorme trabajo y gran generosidad.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Abr 2020)

Gracias por el esfuerzo, y sobretodo por compartirlo con nosotros. 

Un saludo


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Abr 2020)

Gracias compañeros, si sabeis de algun otro libro no dudeis en decirmelo, saludos


----------



## Jebediah (12 Abr 2020)

Puff, he leído el capítulo 6 que es el tema principal y cada vez tengo más claro que o hago un agujero en una pared en casa a prueba de detectores para esconder los metales o lo entierro en el monte con un "mapa del tesoro". Cuando implementen un nuevo sistema basado/respaldado en oro tener seguro que no saldremos de rositas, intentarán confiscar a todo ser viviente.

¡Zanks y bendiciones a berciano por el gran trabajo!


----------



## Membroza (12 Abr 2020)

Bien, seguro que no soy el único que se ha preguntado lo siguiente:
si con acciones de una empresa puedo saber si estoy pagando su precio justo (PER, EV/EBITDA), ¿cómo puedo saber si estoy pagando el oro a su justo precio o muy caro?

He estado leyendo artículos del tema y he tomado los siguientes apuntes. Si tenéis algo que aportar que no sepa os lo agradecería mucho. Estoy todavía aprendiendo y estoy a años luz en conocimientos de muchos foreros.

Este estudio (enlace) dice que los costes del oro van ligados a su precio en el mercado, y que la inflación no es la razón directa por la que el precio de oro aumenta, a pesar de que la inflación hace que las mineras suban el precio de la extracción del oro para compensar la inflación. Consideraciones:

Si los precios bajan, las mineras reducen costes y proceden a extraer de las minas donde el precio de extracción es más barato. Si los precios suben, extraerán de minas más profundas e invertirán en maquinaria más avanzada, aumentando también los costes de extracción.
Las mineras no tienen el poder de controlar precios, porque si hay una bajada en el suministro, hay otros agentes que pueden suplir esa demanda. El oro es una materia prima que no es como el petróleo o el cacao, que se quema o se come. El stock acumulado de oro es muy grande y las pérdidas de stock en oro son inapreciables (normalmente los poseedores de oro no lo pierden, a no ser que lo entierres en un sitio y te olvides de sacarlo o un barco que transporte oro se hunda). Esto quiere decir que los precios pueden caer por debajo de los costes de extracción
Las minerías cada año añaden un 1,6% de todo el oro mundial disponible (World Gold Council, 2010; GFMS, 2013).
Cuando los precios aumentan, aumenta al doble también el suministro de oro al mercado a través de joyerías o los famosos "compro oro". Por ejemplo, en la crisis del 2008 el oro subió mucho de precio y la gente no tenía dinero, así que hubo una explosión de negocios que compraban reliquias para luego fundirlas. Más de un tercio del oro mundial proviene del reciclaje.
Los costes de extracción del oro aumentan cada año porque cada vez se hace más difícil encontrarlo.
Según Thomson Reuters GFMS Gold Mine Economics Service, el coste total medio de extracción de una onza en Sudáfrica era de $1,400 entre 2005 y 2013. En Perú menos de $700, aproximadamente $850 en EEUU, $1,100 en China, y $1,200 en Australia. No especifica si es sólo "cash cost" o "all-in sustaining costs" + "all-in costs" (ver siguiente punto).
Tradicionalmente se ha usado el "cash cost" para cuantificar el precio de extracción de oro, pero este valor está muy por debajo del coste real, ya que no cuentan gastos como: descubrimiento de yacimientos, análisis geoquímico, taladrado de exploración, compra de maquinaria y adecuación de la mina una vez que se ha extraído todo. Las métricas extendidas contando estos valores son "all-in sustaining costs" y "all-in costs", y en el 2017 según un informe del World Gold Council el coste medio por onza era de $1000.

Esto ya como reflexión propia; la inflación no es la causa de que el precio del oro suba, sino más bien al revés: cuando comienza a haber inflación, la gente se apresura a comprar oro para preservar el valor de sus ahorros, lo cual hace que el precio del oro aumente.

*Conclusión:* el oro no tiene un precio suelo exacto por el gran stock disponible y por no ser una materia consumible. Así que en mi humilde opinión lo que mejor podría funcionar es conseguir un precio promedio comprando en bajadas de precio y acumular cada año. Y personalmente, si viera a día de hoy el oro a un precio de $2500 y no estuviéramos en un Mad Max o en una situación de hiperinflación Zimbaueña, pasaría de comprarlo porque estaría claramente burbujeado. A ver qué pensáis vosotros.


----------



## Jebediah (12 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Bien, seguro que no soy el único que se ha preguntado lo siguiente:
> si con acciones de una empresa puedo saber si estoy pagando su precio justo (PER, EV/EBITDA), ¿cómo puedo saber si estoy pagando el oro a su justo precio o muy caro?
> (…)



¿A los actuales 1.700$ qué te parece el precio, alto o bajo?


----------



## L'omertá (12 Abr 2020)

Gracias Berciano.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Abr 2020)

¡Muchas gracias, Berciano20!


Si quieres inspiración para elegir el siguiente, yo votaría por alguno de la serie de Jim Rickards (creo que no hay traducción al español más allá de algún resumen):

The Death of Money: The Coming Collapse of the International Monetary System (2014)
The Big Drop: How To Grow Your Wealth During the Coming Collapse (2015)
The New Case for Gold (2016)
The Road to Ruin: The Global Elites' Secret Plan for the Next Financial Crisis (2016)
Aftermath: Seven Secrets of Wealth Preservation in the Coming Chaos (2019)


----------



## Muttley (12 Abr 2020)

Cuidado que el acuerdo de la OPEC+ para reducir 20M de barriles diarios NO está cerrado.
Aparentemente a los saudíes no les vale que USA recorte los 300000 y Mexico recorte los 100000. Quiere que lo haga Mexico.
La pregunta es por qué México se resiste.
Según he leído, tanto el gobierno mexicano como Pemex tienen un hedging muy potente que les protege para precios de menos de 45$. Esto se consigue Mediante derivados y qué implica? Que a México no le interesa un recorte de producción porque Mexico va a recibir esos 45$ por barril pase lo que pase. Y precios oscilando entre los 20 y los 45 no le influyen. Una bajada de producción le impactaría de forma muy notable y además ya tiene pagados los derivados. 

Oil Negotiators Race Against Clock to Clinch Historic Deal

De esta misma manera se protegen las minas de oro, plata y platino y los grandes mayoristas frente a las oscilaciones de mercados asegurándose que se les va a pagar un precio superior a su AISC (all in sustained costs, coste asociado por onza). Claro que esto no es para nada gratis y periodos prolongados de bajo coste pueden dañar las operaciones obligando a parar. Producción.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
> The big reset en español:
> the big reset español.pdf
> 
> ...



¿Lo has traducido con algún programa?


----------



## cuidesemele (12 Abr 2020)

> El banco central de Rusia considerará el uso de una criptomoneda respaldada por oro para facilitar los asentamientos internacionales, según un informe de Tass.



O sea que los banksters trabajaran con cryptos basadas en oro y tu sueldo/RBU/para todo lo demas se pagara en confenti que ya te sirve. A ver si al menos dejan abierta la convertibilidad dinero malo a dinero bueno para los mortales.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Lo has traducido con algún programa?



Si, uno online el problema es q no permite archivos grandes. Hay que dividirlos traducirlos y unirlos.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Abr 2020)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Berciano20!
> 
> 
> Si quieres inspiración para elegir el siguiente, yo votaría por alguno de la serie de Jim Rickards (creo que no hay traducción al español más allá de algún resumen):
> ...



Voy a ver si los encuentro en pdf


----------



## estupeharto (12 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Si, uno online el problema es q no permite archivos grandes. Hay que dividirlos traducirlos y unirlos.



Y cuál es? 
Queda igual que el original


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y cuál es?
> Queda igual que el original



Puedes comparar el original y este te paso enlace
the big reset.pdf

referente al traductor: 
Free Online Document Translator - Preserves your document's layout (Word, PDF, Excel, Powerpoint, OpenOffice, text)


----------



## Padre Pio (12 Abr 2020)

Disfruten el fraude electoral:


----------



## Padre Pio (12 Abr 2020)




----------



## Berciano230 (12 Abr 2020)

os dejo otro ya ire traduciendo y subiendo, un saludo.
Rickards the death of money.
Rickards The_Death_of_Money_español.pdf

Original
Rickards_The-Death-of-Money.pdf


----------



## Membroza (12 Abr 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿A los actuales 1.700$ qué te parece el precio, alto o bajo?



Desde la barra de bar, me parece que está en un precio medio-alto. Pero no me cabe duda que el precio va a ir para arriba.


----------



## esseri (12 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> O sea que los banksters trabajaran con cryptos basadas en oro y tu sueldo/RBU/para todo lo demas se pagara en confenti que ya te sirve. A ver si al menos dejan abierta la convertibilidad dinero malo a dinero bueno para los mortales.



Del dicho al hecho, mucho trecho...pero sep, ésa es la idea k proponen.

Cubre las dos caras del dinero k un insider ventajista condicionado por las urnas necesita : Mierda fotocopiable infinita pa´los muertos de jambre y riqueza real irreplicable para los biznez de los elegidos .


----------



## silverwindow (12 Abr 2020)

Pq da tanto asco la plata?


----------



## Jebediah (12 Abr 2020)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pq da tanto asco la plata?



A mí me cae bien.


----------



## mk73 (12 Abr 2020)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pq da tanto asco la plata?



Asco no. Lo que ocurre es que pone de los nervios porqe ahora mismo con la que cae ni siquiera sube. El oro está a 49€ el gramo y tiene la pinta de subir más. La plata no arranca todavía, y cuando parece que sí; se vuelve a hundir.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Asco no. Lo que ocurre es que pone de los nervios porqe ahora mismo con la que cae ni siquiera sube. El oro está a 49€ el gramo y tiene la pinta de subir más. La plata no arranca todavía, y cuando parece que sí; se vuelve a hundir.



Y en Degussa a 31 pavos la onza.


----------



## mk73 (12 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Y en Degussa a 31 pavos la onza.



Como suba un poco la plata, las pondrán a 50 pavos


----------



## silverwindow (12 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Asco no. Lo que ocurre es que pone de los nervios porqe ahora mismo con la que cae ni siquiera sube. El oro está a 49€ el gramo y tiene la pinta de subir más. La plata no arranca todavía, y cuando parece que sí; se vuelve a hundir.



Pues eso,da asco.


----------



## Erzam (12 Abr 2020)

Yo siempre he pensado que la plata es un poco bipolar. Pero esa bipolaridad no implica que en caso de hecatombe no sea un refugio viable. Es más, en momentos como estos, con el oro subiendo como la espuma y con un sobrespot alto, para personas con menos recursos económicos, con ganas de especulación o, por simple refugio, creo que es perfectamente válida. 
El oro, más seguro. 

Considera a la plata como ese amigo que tienes para ir de fiesta, pasártelo bomba, pero hasta la próxima.
El oro es tu amigo de confianza.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Abr 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que la plata es un poco bipolar. Pero esa bipolaridad no implica que en caso de hecatombe no sea un refugio viable. Es más, en momentos como estos, con el oro subiendo como la espuma y con un sobrespot alto, para personas con menos recursos económicos, con ganas de especulación o, por simple refugio, creo que es perfectamente válida.
> El oro, más seguro.
> 
> Considera a la plata como ese amigo que tienes para ir de fiesta, pasártelo bomba, pero hasta la próxima.
> El oro es tu amigo de confianza.



Qué romántico!.. 

Pero tienes mucha razón.


----------



## cacho_perro (12 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Y en Degussa a 31 pavos la onza.



Degussa siempre ha sido muy caro para la plata... mejor tomar como referencia otras tiendas para ver el desfase real que hay entre el "papel plata" y lo que están pidiendo por el amonedado... de todas formas creo que los precios actuales tanto de la plata como del oro son bastante artificiales ya que obedecen a la paralización tanto de las minas como de las cecas por el coñovirus... habría que ver cómo quedan cuando se normalice la cosa más bien...

Un saludete


----------



## Digamelon (13 Abr 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Degussa siempre ha sido muy caro para la plata... mejor tomar como referencia otras tiendas para ver el desfase real que hay entre el "papel plata" y lo que están pidiendo por el amonedado... de todas formas creo que los precios actuales tanto de la plata como del oro son bastante artificiales ya que obedecen a la paralización tanto de las minas como de las cecas por el coñovirus... habría que ver cómo quedan cuando se normalice la cosa más bien...
> 
> Un saludete



La filarmónia a 24 € en el Andorrano, lo que es un 85% más que el spot, mientras que Degussa la onza la he visto a 32, que es un 145% sobre spot.


----------



## Jebediah (13 Abr 2020)

Para mí la plata tiene una cosa muy buena, además de otras muchas, y es que se ha visto el suelo del precio de la venta al público; no de la plata en sí, si no de su venta. Eso es un seguro de vida, y cuanto más cerca de esa línea se compre pues mucho mejor. Creo que se quedó el los 15-16€/oz.

Dicho esto, con la situación que estamos viviendo, tener la oz. de plata a 21€ me parece un auténtico regalo para quienes nos interese acumular. Todo el dinero que está saliendo de la bolsa, incluso del oro/plata papel, el factor industrial que se le da (la industria cerrada), etc. hacen que no pueda subir de precio; pues perfecto, a seguir acumulando mientras nos dejen. Cuando se anclen los precios de las divisas mundiales más importantes a una cesta en la que el gran protagonista será el oro, veremos como sube la plata, por la importancia que ganará su valor monetario.


----------



## Berciano230 (13 Abr 2020)

Buenos dias ahi dejo eso..

Guia para invertir en oro y plata por Michael Maloney
Guia para invertir en oro y plata por Michael Maloney.pdf

Guide to investing in Gold and Silver for Michael Maloney
Guide to Investing in Gold & Silver by Michael Maloney.pdf


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## motymot (13 Abr 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Buenas noches me he permitido buscar descargar y traducir el libro. Dejo el aporte para quien quiera aprovecharlo.
> The big reset en español:
> the big reset español.pdf
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por este fantástico aporte!


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2020)

¿Nadie lo dice? 50€/gr. Up, up!


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Nadie lo dice? 50€/gr. Up, up!



Yo estaba esperando al señor putabolsa con la campana...pero ya veo k las ganas de currar son inversamente proporcionales al precio de la onza... cosas de nuevos ricos a las k habrá k acostumbrarse, supongo... 

Así k...Replay !!!


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

Panochi-fiat...jir uí góu !!! 

Make Gold great again


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

(copypasteo del hilo guerrero de Spielzeug)

*Digital Swiss Gold*


*Características clave*

Ahorre hasta un 10% en cada compra de oro
Almacenamiento gratis en Suiza
Oro suizo totalmente asignado
Oro suizo de la más alta calidad, (995.0) pureza
Imagen y certificado de autenticidad del refinador.
Aplicación conveniente y fácil de usar
Estructura transparente de precios
Tecnología blockchain
Recibo de almacén digital
Opción de entrega física
Equipo experimentado de DSG
Asociaciones de clase mundial


...En fin... van a aparecer iniciativas como setas. Su influencia en la demanda de un Oro global ya "en busca y captura" acótenla ustedes...k a mí me da la risa. ( y por cierto, todavía echo en falta importantes prestaciones como pasarela fiat vía tarjetas , préstamos con ese colateral, etc...pero wé, k cuestión de tiempo y todo éso ).


@putabolsa La plata, como ya ha comentado alhuno por aquí, se activará cuando el personal mainstream sea consciente de k 1-el Oro es PASTA y 2- NO LO HAY.

El latigazo ahí será de órdago y maricón el último. ( aunque bueno...los iniciáos ya lo saben y de ahí sobrespots del 145% - k no son para tontos debutantes, sino para listos sin los deberes hechos - )


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2020)

Empezando the big reset. Primera idea que me viene a la cabeza: el meollo no está en la deuda si no en los intereses. El tinglado reventará cuando no se puedan pagar los intereses. Obvio querido Watson, es lo mismo que pasa en todos los esquemas Ponzi, cuando no hay dinero para pagar a los prestamistas el interés, la pirámide se viene abajo. 
Hasta ahora se ha podido aumentar de forma increíble Gracias a intereses bajos, pero con la crisis del coronavirus y aumento de deudas nacionales entorno al 20% de golpe y con bajadas de ingresos de otro 20% (quizás lo más importante, dejan de entrar partícipes) dudo que el chicle se estire más.


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2020)

De momento el dólar está resistiendo e incluso saliendo beneficiado.
Los países pobres con monedas débiles se están hundiendo, en ellos la crisis va a ser bestial, sus deudas son en dólares y al mismo tiempo el dólar es relativamente estable frente a sus monedas por lo que la demanda de dólares aumenta. Esto permite a USA imprimir más dólares sin demasiada presión y continuar con el esquema Ponzi.
Europa tiene una moneda relativamente fuerte pero la desunión unida a la falta de demanda (unida a las deudas, como todos) me hacen dudar de sí resistirá el envite. Aquí no están entrando nuevos pardillos para pagar los intereses.


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

Todo según el guión. Está posteado todo el año pasado...y hacia atrás.

Están quemando naves a mil por hora y mientras dure, esto no hay conejo k lo arregle.

Sólo el Oro es poderoso. Y como su tokenizado vaya en el paquete castuzo ( no ya para arreglar esta locura, sino para inaugurar la próxima pantalla ) ...mejor ni mencionar precios, sencilla y literalmente inimaginables.

Paso a paso y palomitax.


----------



## Gin and Tonic (13 Abr 2020)

Ahora mismo a 1713,06 $ y subiendo!!!


----------



## Erzam (13 Abr 2020)

Menuda subida lleva !!!


----------



## mr_nobody (13 Abr 2020)

lanzaran el limit +2%?


----------



## Erzam (13 Abr 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> lanzaran el limit +2%?



Ahora mismo, +1.95 %
Dentro de poco lo sabremos


----------



## Erzam (13 Abr 2020)

Está en modo bipolar. No sabe si subir o bajar, la pobre. Hoy tampoco será su dia.


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2020)

Si USA/dólar cae no va a ser por los demás si no por si misma, véase guerra civil, anarquía. De todas formas lo que han anunciado hoy tensa mucho la cuerda: 1200$+500 por chavea a los que ganen menos de 75000$


----------



## Membroza (13 Abr 2020)

Pues sigo haciendo comparaciones de precios al consumidor de mi himbestigación Paco y me dan valores actuales por onza de oro muy parecidos.

Precio Big Mac 1968: $0,49
Precio 1 onza de oro en 1968: $43,50
Precio Big Mac 2020: $5,67
Precio 1 onza de oro en 2020 calculado: $503,45

Precio 1 docena de huevos 1965: $0,53
Precio 1 onza de oro en 1965: $35,50
Precio 1 docena de huevos 2020 (suponemos que son orgánicos, de toda la vida): $7
Precio 1 onza de oro en 2020 calculado: $468,86

Precio 1 bote de Heinz ketchup 1965: $0,22
Precio 1 onza de oro en 1965: $35,50
Precio 1 bote de Heinz ketchup 2020: $2,78
Precio 1 onza de oro en 2020 calculado: $448,59

La razón por la que se podría explicar que la onza estaba a algo menos de $500 podría ser:

Precio fijo regulado por el gobierno
Yacimientos donde era barato extraer el oro (recordad que cada año que pasa, los yacimientos de extracción fácil van agotándose)
Mano de obra negra semi-esclava


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Abr 2020)

Ahora haz la prueba con el ladrillo:

-1m2 en Plaza Castilla año 1975: 15000 pelas. Tal como eramos 1
-1m2 en Plaza Castilla año 2020: 737000 pelas. O sea, un factor X49 MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Chamartín en Madrid

-1 onza de oro año 1975: 160 USD/Ozt x 60 pelas/USD = 9600 Pts. https://fernandocos.blogspot.com/2011/09/la-memoria-historica-del-dolar-versus.htm
-1 onza de oro año 2020: 9600Pts x factor X49 = 470400 Pts. = 2827 Eur.


----------



## Muttley (13 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Pues sigo haciendo comparaciones de precios al consumidor de mi himbestigación Paco y me dan valores actuales por onza de oro muy parecidos.
> 
> Precio Big Mac 1968: $0,49
> Precio 1 onza de oro en 1968: $43,50
> ...



En 1970, Sudafrica producía el 80% del oro del mundo. Unas 1000 tons extraída en su mayoría con mano de obra cuasi esclava durante las épocas del Apartheid con costes mínimos a sangre y fuego. El AISC del oro era “regalado”. 

En 1970 el mundo era muy distinto al que conocemos.
China estaba cerrada. En aquel momento tenia 820 millones de habitantes en los que la mayoría solo vivían de la agricultura y el arroz. La URSS contaba con 241 millones de habitantes sin contar con los países del Pacto de Varsovia. En la URSS de 1970 poseer oro o divisas extranjeras estaba prohibido.
Esas dos potencias ya descontaban a casi un tercio de la población mundial (3900 millones) para el consumo o la inversión de oro no controlada. 
Muchos países de centro y Sudamérica estaban bajo dictaduras de uno u otro signo (Torrijos, Alvarado, Torres...). Y no contamos con dictaduras post coloniales africanas...que eran prácticamente todas.
El mercado era muy restringido. Si alguien quería vender o comprar una onza de oro se limitaba a USA, Europa occidental, Australia, Canadá y Japón. Y tal vez la India en forma de joyas, pero solo para una minoría muy escogida de la casta predominante.

En 1970 el PIB mundial era muy distinto al que es hoy. 
La pobreza relativa desde 1970 a la actualidad ha disminuido en un 80% mientras que la población casi se ha duplicado.







En el mundo de 2020, una gran mayoría de la población mundial (salvo Corea del Norte, Cuba...y poco más) tiene acceso a comprar oro. Los costes de extracción están en general por encima de los 1000$.
La “clientela“ se ha multiplicado. El dólar se ha devaluado.
Esta gráfica es demoledora. 






Además desde Bretton Woods no hay que preguntar cuantas onzas se compran por un dólar, sino cuantos dólares compras con una onza de oro. El dólar se multiplica como los Sr. Smith de nuestra matrix. La onza es real.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Abr 2020)

Se salieron del patrón oro para poder estafar (unos pocos)
Si se vuelve implica dejar de estafar.
Lo cual no querrán hacer.
Si inventan otro tinglado, en lugar de volver, es para lo mismo, para estafar.
Con lo fácil que sería utilizar un valor intrínseco (si no quieres estafar, claro).
Así que, ya pueden vestir la mona de seda. Si la vuelven a intentar liar, creo que es más difícil que vuelva a colar. Estamos ya en 2020, con todo el mundo informatizado y conectado.
Aunque no dudo que volverán a meternos (por nuestro bien, qué duda cabe) un nuevo sustituto para clavárnosla otra vez.


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

Parece k la tendencia alcista estimula a hacer cuentas de la lechera,ok...pero no hay patrones válidos, las extrapolaciones son una quimera. El fiat emitido ha tenido una orientación muy concreta, la inmensa mayoría de las veces, encaminada a no repercutir la inflación cotidiana del general de la población, distorsionando no sólo el circulante, sino su influencia en la economía "real".

Por otro lado, k el Oro esté presente o no y de ké manera en los sistemas económico-financieros a resetear sería fundamental en cualquier valoración. El famoso discurso del "seguro" al k aún se recurre a veces no es válido en un cambio de paradigma económico, proyectar valor en ese escenario es un contrasentido. ( El otro día el tal Llinares, por ejemplo, aún andaba a weltas con el mantrita diciendo k el Oro mantendría su poder adquisitivo en patatas  ).


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se salieron del patrón oro para poder estafar (unos pocos)
> Si se vuelve implica dejar de estafar.
> Lo cual no querrán hacer.
> Si inventan otro tinglado, en lugar de volver, es para lo mismo, para estafar.
> ...



Los malabares están no sólo garantizados , sino a tope en cocina...respecto a China, y en pleno saráo, mas k nunca.



Puede haber un sistema dual, ya hablamos de eso mismo. Además, tendría toda la lógica del mundo. Robar lo k puedan...pero mantener lo k tengan ( no quieren quemar su riqueza, sólo su fiat ). Para robar no hacen falta cábalas : Lo harán como quieran. Su manera de reservar valor es la variable k falta, ahí está la clave de todo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (14 Abr 2020)

el 15 de agosto de 2021 se cumplirán 50 años del abandono del patrón oro, el dolar dejó de ser convertible a un cambio fijo de 35$ por onza a partir de ese día

el jubileo es una fiesta religiosa judeocristiana q consiste en q cada 50 años se hace una gran fiesta y se perdona todo, incluidas las deudas

ya van asomando la patita, aquí michael hudson en un artículo del washington post diciendo q hay q hacer un jubileo de deudas, ya vereis como a partir de ahora proliferan este tipo de artículos en los principales medios a favor de un jubileo de la deuda para ir creando un ambiente favorable a esa medida en la opinión pública

Un «jubileo» de la deuda es la única manera de evitar la depresión – Rebelion

en este hilo creo q todos tenemos claro q lo del reset de la deuda de los estados es solo cuestión de tiempo pq todas las señales conducen ahí, otra historia es el jubileo de deuda privada de la q habla hudson en el artículo, eso no lo veo tan claro, parece mas un deseo del autor por posicionamiento ideológico q otra cosa, aunq por mi encantado (me quedan 18 años de hipoteca)

si desaparece la moneda en la q está contraida la deuda, desaparece la deuda, eso ya sucedió con la alemania de weimar y el marco, no sería nada nuevo, se crea una nueva moneda y se hace tabla rasa

la mayoría de paises llevan tiempo comprando su propia deuda a través de sus bancos centrales de modo q la gran mayoría de la deuda de los paises es para consigo mismos y además los inversores privados de esos paises no la compran pq esa deuda no ofrece rentabilidad o la ofrece negativa, así el camino parece bastante preparado para este medida desde q aparecieron los intereses negativos en la deuda pública

en teoría sería como una especie de truco contable, pero en realidad nadie sabe cuales serían las consecuencias, todo el mundo habla de q el peligro serían la pérdida de confianza y la hiperinflación, el tiempo dirá, por cierto q hay un antídoto muy viejo contra ambos problemas, solo habría q volver a la senda q abandonaron hace 50 años

estamos viviendo unos momentos q podremos contar a nuestros hijos, y además demostrarles enseñándoles nuestros mensajes en el foro q fuimos unos visionarios  suponiendo q el foro siga dentro de x años

apasionante

edito: aquí otro artículo que acaba de salir, de dos economistas bastante influyentes (uno de ellos ex economista jefe del FMI)

Una moratoria a las deudas de economías emergentes y en desarrollo | by Carmen M. Reinhart & Kenneth Rogoff - Project Syndicate

mas de 90 paises han pedido ya ayuda al FMI para lidiar con el coronavirus y sus consecuencias, si, el FMI es ese organismo q para pertenecer a él te prohibe vincular las reservas de tu banco central al oro, casi na, y alguno sigue sin ver claro de q va todo esto

si han conseguido engañar hasta a los suizos, q abandonaron el patrón oro en 1999 y en 2014 rechazaron aumentar sus reservas de oro en un referendum, nos podremos dar con un canto en los dientes si el oro aparece con alguna ponderación en los futuros derechos especiales de giro, pero la vuelta al patrón oro no la veremos nosotros, la élite ni se plantea renunciar al dinero fiat, lo q va a hacer es actualizarlo digitalizándolo (si el 99% de la peña no entendía el timo de los papelitos de colores creados de la nada, una vez lo digitalizen pasará a ser como el misterio de la santísima trinidad)


----------



## estupeharto (14 Abr 2020)

Pero mi deuda también la jubilo?
Sólo la de ellos, la de los despilfarradores y corruptos.
La de los trabajadores y honestos, no, esa hay que pagarla.


----------



## angel220 (14 Abr 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el 15 de agosto de 2021 se cumplirán 50 años del abandono del patrón oro, el dolar dejó de ser convertible a un cambio fijo de 35$ por onza a partir de ese día
> 
> el jubileo es una fiesta religiosa judeocristiana q consiste en q cada 50 años se hace una gran fiesta y se perdona todo, incluidas las deudas
> 
> ...



Saben la solución y podrían hacerla si quisieran restituyendo el patrón eso no es lo difícil, lo difícil es reconocer que se equivocaron y a sabiendas mantuvieron el inicio y la farsa, ninguna autoridad lo va reconocer ese es el gran problema, prefiero se jodan a reconocer yo que me he equivocado, al fin y al cabo soy el que mando, nada nuevo bajo el sol .saludos


----------



## mr_nobody (14 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero mi deuda también la jubilo?
> Sólo la de ellos, la de los despilfarradores y corruptos.
> La de los trabajadores y honestos, no, esa hay que pagarla.



Ahi esta el tema maifren. Ojala este equivocado pero si tienes una hipoteca q no puedes pagar no te la van a perdonar como todo el mundo se cree, la propiedad pasara a ser del banco.


----------



## paraisofiscal (14 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El otro día el tal Llinares, por ejemplo, aún andaba a weltas con el mantrita diciendo k el Oro mantendría su poder adquisitivo en patatas.



Misseri, que mezquino y miserable eres, aprovechas el mínimo desliz o error para intentar ridiculizar y mostrar desprecio a cualquiera, sobre todo a tus mayores a los que deberías tener un poco más de respeto.

Llinares, a pesar de que el hombre se enrolle un poco cuando habla, lleva años enseñando a mucha gente un camino más que correcto, no como tu, que sólo te dedicas a mostrar tus plumajes como un pavo real de neón. 

Ya se te ha visto el plumero en bastantes ocasiones en las que ante la situación de que alguien no sea de tu palo y has saltado como una cotorra rabiosa con tu verborrea pedante y pueril.

Un poco más de respeto, miserable.


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero mi deuda también la jubilo?
> Sólo la de ellos, la de los despilfarradores y corruptos.
> La de los trabajadores y honestos, no, esa hay que pagarla.



No tiene porké, pero da iwal en realidá. Si tras el borrón se sale a un sistema de dinero duro , tus activos valdrían migajas, no serían bienes burbujeados como lo es hoy el tocho deslumbrante, por ejemplo. Aunque el personal aún haga cuentas como si su zulo de arrabal fuese el tesoro de Moctezuma - cuando cualquier esclavo desde k el mundo es mundo ha tenido un techo bajo el k descansar y estar listo para más faena -...una gota de ese activo comprará la propiedá de 7 familias "perdonadas".

El activo MONETARIO k soporte esa transición es lo k van a proteger punto en boca bajo siete llaves.

El k acierte por casualidá y lo posea será expuesto a persecución legal y social. Quien quiera infiltrarse en la Castuza en la próxima pantalla, será criminalizado.


paraisofiscal dijo:


> Misseri, que mezquino y miserable eres, aprovechas el mínimo desliz o error para intentar ridiculizar y mostrar desprecio a cualquiera, sobre todo a tus mayores a los que deberías tener un poco más de respeto.
> 
> Llinares, a pesar de que el hombre se enrolle un poco cuando habla, lleva años enseñando a mucha gente un camino más que correcto, no como tu, que sólo te dedicas a mostrar tus plumajes como un pavo real de neón.
> 
> ...



JUÁÁÁSSS!!!...Pero tú no me habías ignoráo, bomberotorero ? 

A ver, marcáo de por vida ...si aún te sabe la glotis a esperma, jódete y baila...a pulso os lo ganasteis y tú el primero con el carcamal analfabeto de los links , así k ya sabes : Lo k no mames por respeto, lo mamarás por wevox, plimplín. Aprende a gargarear con gusto e intégrate en el cosmos, k les ha pasáo a millones más grandes k tú desde k el mundo es mundo...asínn k no esparzas tu olor a sobaco ni tus complejos, k ésto no es la consulta de tu psiqui ni está el personal pa´wantar tus babas y las directrices de Muttley están bien claras desde el principio, con lo k toca respetar al personal y a otra cosa, pigmeo agriáo...y si no, ya sabes...gargaritas de lefa a solas, k el mundo no paga tus deudas.  Si quieres hilos biliosos...al del jubileta analfabeto , k allí está permitido desde "producción"...y ya verás cómo mola arrimarse a hombres ( wenooo...ké te ví a a decir a tí ).  

Lo del Llinares de marras fue un sorpresón en toda regla...ni puta idea de k su arsenal fuese una retahíla sin fin de tópicos de primero de burbuja. Para jubiletas ociosos temerosos del madmax , pos vale...pero realmente me sorprendió bastante , más por la aceptación declarada por más de un forero ( posiblemente me aclare el criterio general, más k otra cosa ). Gaztelumendi , bien como siempre y recibiendo cada pregunta medianamente técnica k llegaba al otro , parecía Einstein al lado del fulano, en fin...tampoco es cuestión de hacer sangre por las chocholadas de un señor de edá, aunque a poco criterio k se tenga, CERO aportes y un cuñáo en toda regla ( a su edá, más bien un suegro ). Pero vamos...decir k el metal es un seguro k en un Mad Max conseguiría su peso equivalente EN PATATAS   ... pues éso...dos telediarios antes de llevarte de la mano al báter, vamos...las cosas como son. Éso sí, en tiempos tan desbocáos ya como los actuales...pues un poquito más de nivel para ocupar discoduro en lugar de conversas Paco...pues como k son de ley, vamos...

Pero wé...k nada...y k sigas disfrutando de mi presencia. Tóa esa bilis es piúr marijuana for mí . 

Va, un besi, E.T. ...y no te carcomas k la botica está cara y la vida , mú achuchá.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Abr 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el 15 de agosto de 2021 se cumplirán 50 años del abandono del patrón oro, el dolar dejó de ser convertible a un cambio fijo de 35$ por onza a partir de ese día
> 
> el jubileo es una fiesta religiosa judeocristiana q consiste en q cada 50 años se hace una gran fiesta y se perdona todo, incluidas las deudas
> 
> ...



Pues eso, que van a seguir intentando vivir del cuento y la estafa. Que nadie lo dude. 
Y es que antes de hacer algo bien hecho y por los demás, directamente no harían nada. Esta gente va a trincar.
Así que hará bien uno en desconfiar de todas las bondades que nos presenten como la panacea.
Si quisieran hacer algo bien, lo habrían hecho hace tiempo o lo harían. Pero no, están a sus negocios. 
Como siempre, queriendo más que los otros e importándoles un carajo que todo se destruya.
No hay manera.

Ahora que por mí, se van a dar con un canto en los dientes con todas las motos que quieran vender.
Y me da que mucha gente va a espabilarse también.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Abr 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Ahi esta el tema maifren. Ojala este equivocado pero si tienes una hipoteca q no puedes pagar no te la van a perdonar como todo el mundo se cree, la propiedad pasara a ser del banco.



No hablaba por mí. Hablaba por todos los que deben dinero, que somos muchos, ya que el tema está así y no se tiene para comprar una vivienda si no es pidiendo dinero del futuro.

Se llenan la boca con el tema de las deudas, de que si hacen esto para acabar con el hambre del mundo, etc. Siempre palabras bondadosas y traidoras. Todo este negocio que se han pegado lo acaban traspasando a los trabajadores. 

Pero bueno, ya se irá viendo cómo acaban las cosas.

Yo tengo mi deuda, pero ya me metí haciendo números, que es como se tiene que hacer. No corre peligro.

Pero que tampoco se piense la gente que va a comprar viviendas con una moneda. Ni las van a regalar.
Vivir en algún sitio hay que vivir. Expropiarán lo que puedan al que no haya hecho números y/o le sobrevengan malas. Pero nadie regalará su vivienda.

Es más, darán vivienda gratis a menas y demás que se apuntarán a ello. Los bancos y fondos buitre recibirán su dinero por el alquiler. Y los gastos de todo eso se cargarán a los impuestos de los trabajadores.
Ya les regalaron los pisos por cuatro duros (2 pa ti uno pa mí).

No dan puntada sin hilo.

Y la gente votándoles y haciendo el juego sucio denunciando al vecino por no hacer palmas en los balcones. Tenemos lo que tenemos


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

*copypaste)*

La cryptovaina ya es mainstream e imparapla . Y como factor de demanda de físico de respaldo, una bomba.

Gold market should evolve from latest crisis - Vaultchain CEO

"
*El mercado del oro debería evolucionar a partir de la última crisis - CEO de Vaultchain*


Neils Christensen  Lunes 13 de abril de 2020 10:35

Noticias de Kitco
Comparte este artículo:
*Nota del editor: ¡Con tanta volatilidad del mercado, manténgase al tanto de las noticias diarias! Déjese atrapar en minutos con nuestro rápido resumen de las noticias de hoy y las opiniones de expertos. ¡Registrate aquí!*





( Kitco News ) - El mercado del oro está comenzando a normalizarse incluso cuando el diferencial de precios entre el mercado spot y los futuros aún se encuentra cerca de niveles extremos en comparación con los promedios históricos.
Sin embargo, según un CEO de la industria del oro, los problemas que han afectado al mercado de metales preciosos podrían haberse evitado si los inversores adoptaran un intercambio transparente y digital.


En las últimas semanas, los analistas del mercado han dicho que hay mucho oro para satisfacer la demanda actual, pero también han señalado que el mercado ha visto un colapso de su cadena de suministro. El mercado del oro no ha sido la excepción como una economía global que se ha detenido debido a que la gente se ve obligada a quedarse en casa para frenar la propagación de la pandemia de COVID-19.







_*Michael Albanese*_

En una entrevista reciente con Kitco News, Michael Albanese, CEO de Tradewind, dijo que* un intercambio de oro digital podría ayudar a resolver algunos de los problemas que actualmente afectan a los metales preciosos*. Explicó que en un intercambio completamente digital, los inversores pueden ver exactamente cuánto oro está disponible en el mercado y dónde está disponible.
Albanese dijo que la última crisis financiera ha revelado cuán fragmentado está el mercado del oro, que está apareciendo en el precio.
"Cuando hablamos del precio del oro, ¿de qué precio estamos hablando: el precio del oro spot, los contratos futuros, las monedas de oro?" preguntó. "No hay un precio universal del oro porque no hay un intercambio universal".
Albanese dijo que la Vaultchain de Tradwind, un intercambio digital para metal físico, podría resolver muchos problemas que actualmente afectan al mercado porque los inversores pueden ver exactamente dónde y cuánto oro está disponible y a qué precio. Vaultchain Gold puede reunir a inversores, comerciantes de metales preciosos, grandes productores y mentas, dijo. El oro físico se rastrea utilizando la tecnología blockchain.
"No me impresionó mucho la forma en que operaban los mercados de metales", dijo. “Pero *creo que el mercado tiene una gran oportunidad aquí para redefinir la forma en que funciona. No lo digo solo desde el punto de vista de la fijación de precios, sino también de reevaluar cómo funciona todo el mercado del oro, ya sea el descubrimiento de precios del metal físico, si se trata del comercio de varios tipos de metales, si se trata de un grupo, si es barras, ya sean monedas, si se trata de oro como garantía *".
Como ejemplo, Albanese señaló que *en marzo, cuando las acciones se derrumbaron, los inversores se vieron obligados a liquidar posiciones de oro rentables para cumplir con los requisitos de margen. Después de unas semanas de venderlos, los inversores ahora se ven obligados a volver a comprar todo el oro que vendieron.*
Albanese dijo que una mejor opción, pero no disponible, por ejemplo, para los inversores de ETF, habría sido utilizar su oro como garantía para cubrir sus márgenes de garantía. Esto habría permitido a los inversores aprovechar el valor de su oro sin tener que vender sus tenencias.
*Un intercambio digital también mostraría a los inversores exactamente cuánto oro está disponible, de dónde proviene y en qué forma se encuentra.
"En las últimas semanas, la gente literalmente no estaba segura de dónde estaba el metal", dijo. "Si pudieras juntar la oferta y la demanda de una manera más inteligente, ¿podrías haber reducido algunas de estas fricciones donde estas ofertas / ofertas eran tan amplias que en realidad no conseguías un intercambio?"*
Aunque la última crisis financiera ha revelado algunas grietas en el mercado del oro, Albanese dijo que confía en que el mercado puede evolucionar. Agregó que ha visto un crecimiento positivo en Vaultchain como resultado del pánico en el sistema financiero.
Albanese agregó que tampoco le preocupa que los diferenciales y los problemas de liquidez que afectan al mercado apaguen a los inversores. Dijo que la demanda de oro debería mantenerse fuerte hasta 2020.
Agregó que espera que los inversores continúen mirando el oro ya que las tasas de interés se mantienen en niveles extremadamente bajos.
"Tengo que decir que esta es una oportunidad clásica para el oro", dijo.


----------



## mk73 (14 Abr 2020)

He estado mirando por primera vez esta página web

Gold French Francs | BullionByPost Europe

Fijaros q precios, napoleon à 381€ los más baratos y soberanos a 408€
Krugerrands 1737€


----------



## FranMen (14 Abr 2020)

Auuuuh! Auhhhh!


----------



## FranMen (14 Abr 2020)

Una perla de tbreset con respecto a la compra de bonos de España e Italia en 2012: la idea de que la crisis actual podría superarse encendiendo la impresora debería descartarse finalmente. Esto pondría en peligro la base más importante de una moneda estable (Thiele, Bundesbsnk)
_____
En 2014 Países Bajos y Alemania prepararon un retorno a sus antiguas monedas.

El libro es oro puro. Las tensiones y respuestas de estos 10 años atrás se están repitiendo de forma magnificada. Veremos si ahora el muelle se estira más (partimos de una situación tensa) o si se rompe en Europa.
Yo creo que no se va a romper pero la elasticidad la ha perdido, imposible recuperarse


----------



## Tichy (14 Abr 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> He estado mirando por primera vez esta página web
> 
> Gold French Francs | BullionByPost Europe
> 
> ...



Yo la había mirado alguna vez, pero ya era cara antes de la situación actual. Eso sí, es bastante transparente en cuanto a los envíos y tiene variedad, que siempre se agradece.

Me habían llamado la atención los tubos de 25 soberanos, y ahora veo también ¡cajas de 500 soberanos! Eso sí, a pesar de la cantidad, salen a más de 410€ cada uno. Lástima de bola de cristal y no haber comprado una cajita de ésas hace un año...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Abr 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Yo la había mirado alguna vez, pero ya era cara antes de la situación actual. Eso sí, es bastante transparente en cuanto a los envíos y tiene variedad, que siempre se agradece.
> 
> Me habían llamado la atención los tubos de 25 soberanos, y ahora veo también ¡cajas de 500 soberanos! Eso sí, a pesar de la cantidad, salen a más de 410€ cada uno. Lástima de bola de cristal y no haber comprado una cajita de ésas hace un año...



Hace un año hacian en degussa hasta decuento comprando napoleones, me acuerdo que estaba ya para comprar y fue cuando se empezaron a poner malos mis padres y lo deje ir........... muchas veces no es la bola de cristal es el tener dinero en ese momento.


----------



## mk73 (14 Abr 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Yo la había mirado alguna vez, pero ya era cara antes de la situación actual. Eso sí, es bastante transparente en cuanto a los envíos y tiene variedad, que siempre se agradece.
> 
> Me habían llamado la atención los tubos de 25 soberanos, y ahora veo también ¡cajas de 500 soberanos! Eso sí, a pesar de la cantidad, salen a más de 410€ cada uno. Lástima de bola de cristal y no haber comprado una cajita de ésas hace un año...




En esa web tienen bastante variedad y casi que de todo. 
Lo que te tiran para atrás son los precios. Y si encima antes de la movida de Covid-19 ya era' caros pues ahora más.
A veces no me importa pagar un poco más pero q sean serios y profesionales. No me duele pagar más. 
En otros sitios por intentar ahorrar algo, puede ser una mala pasada


----------



## tristezadeclon (14 Abr 2020)

para el q no lo sepa el director de esa película (sidney lumet) estuvo casado con gloria vanderbilt (heredera de los vanderbilt), perteneciente a una de esas familias de ricos de verdad q se codeaban con los morgan, rothschild, etc..


----------



## Beto (14 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias Berciano!


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (15 Abr 2020)

Me he reido. 

Jayyy, hazlo ahora! 

La musica, perfecta.


----------



## Muttley (15 Abr 2020)

Blog del IMF.
El Gran Confinamiento: La peor desaceleración económica desde la Gran Depresión
Resumen ejecutivo:
El mundo lo va a pasar muy mal.
España ESTÁ JODIDA. (aunque la bolsa suba). Dan un -8% de PIB en el escenario más favorable. Escenario en el que estamos todos de cañas en Julio-Agosto y aquí no ha pasado nada, dando por supuesto que el gobierno hace lo que tiene que hacer para salvaguardar empresas y personas. Aquí ya cada uno puede pensar lo que desee. 

El mundo ha cambiado radicalmente en los tres meses transcurridos desde la publicación de nuestra última actualización de _Perspectivas de la economía mundial_ en enero. Un desastre insólito, una pandemia de coronavirus, ha provocado la pérdida de una cantidad trágicamente elevada de vidas humanas. A medida que los países han ido implantando las necesarias cuarentenas y prácticas de distanciamiento social para contener la pandemia, el mundo ha entrado en un Gran Confinamiento. La magnitud y la rapidez de la paralización de la actividad ha sido algo que nunca hemos experimentado en nuestras vidas.

*Se trata de una crisis sin precedentes, y hay una considerable incertidumbre acerca de su impacto en las vidas y los medios de vida de las personas*. Mucho depende de la epidemiología del virus, de la eficacia de las medidas de contención y del desarrollo de tratamientos y vacunas, todo lo cual es difícil de predecir. Además, muchos países ahora se enfrentan a crisis múltiples: una crisis sanitaria, otra financiera y un derrumbe de los precios de las materias primas, que interactúan de complejas maneras. Las autoridades están proporcionando un apoyo como nunca antes visto a hogares, empresas y mercados financieros, y si bien esto es crucial para que la recuperación sea vigorosa, reina una considerable incertidumbre acerca del panorama económico que surgirá una vez que salgamos de este confinamiento.

*Bajo el supuesto de que en la mayoría de los países la pandemia y la contención necesaria llegarán a su punto máximo en el segundo trimestre y que se replegarán en el segundo semestre de este año, en la edición de abril de Perspectivas de la economía mundial se proyecta que el crecimiento mundial descenderá a -3% en 2020.* Se trata de un recorte de 6,3 puntos porcentuales con respecto a enero de 2020, una revisión importante en un período muy corto. *Así, el Gran Confinamiento se convierte en la peor recesión desde la Gran Depresión, dejando muy atrás a la crisis financiera mundial.*






*Suponiendo que la pandemia se disipa en el segundo semestre de 2020 y que las medidas de política adoptadas en todo el mundo sirven para evitar quiebras generalizadas de empresas, cuantiosas pérdidas de empleo y tensiones financieras sistémicas, la proyección es que el crecimiento mundial repuntará a 5,8% en 2021.*

La recuperación en 2021 es solo parcial dado que se proyecta que el nivel de actividad económica permanezca por debajo del nivel que habíamos proyectado para 2021, antes de la llegada del virus. La pérdida acumulada del PIB mundial en 2020 y 2021 debida a la crisis de la pandemia podría rondar los USD 9 billones, cifra mayor a la que representan las economías de Alemania y Japón juntas.






*Esta es una crisis verdaderamente mundial, de la que ningún país ha quedado a salvo. Los países cuyo crecimiento depende del turismo, los viajes, el hospedaje y el entretenimiento están experimentando perturbaciones particularmente graves*. Las economías de mercados emergentes y en desarrollo enfrentan desafíos adicionales relacionados con las reversiones sin precedentes de los flujos de capital por un menor apetito de riesgo y con las presiones cambiarias, al tiempo que lidian con sistemas sanitarios más deficientes y un espacio fiscal más limitado para proporcionar apoyo. *Además, varias economías entraron en esta crisis en un estado vulnerable, con crecimiento lento y niveles elevados de deuda.*

Por primera vez desde la Gran Depresión, tanto las economías avanzadas como las de mercados emergentes y en desarrollo están en recesión. *Para este año se proyecta que el crecimiento en las economías avanzadas se sitúe en -6,1%. Para las economías de mercados emergentes y en desarrollo cuyos niveles normales de crecimiento están muy por encima de los de las economías avanzadas también se proyectan tasas de crecimiento negativas de -1,0% en 2020, y de -2,2% si se excluye China. Se proyecta que el crecimiento per cápita se contraiga en más de 170 países*. Y se prevé que tanto las economías avanzadas como las de mercados emergentes y en desarrollo experimenten una recuperación parcial en 2021.







*Otros escenarios adversos

Lo descrito hasta ahora es el escenario base, pero dada la extrema incertidumbre acerca de la duración e intensidad de la crisis sanitaria, también consideramos otros escenarios más adversos. Es posible que la pandemia no ceda en el segundo semestre de este año, y que eso prolongue la contención, empeore las condiciones financieras y cause más trastornos en las cadenas mundiales de suministro. En tales casos, el PIB mundial se contraería aún más: un 3% adicional en 2020 si la pandemia se prolonga más este año; y si la pandemia continúa en 2021, podría contraerse un 8% adicional con respecto a nuestro escenario base.

Medidas de política excepcionales *

Al contener la propagación de la COVID-19 mediante confinamientos se ayuda a los sistemas sanitarios a hacer frente a la enfermedad, lo cual a su vez permite la reanudación de la actividad económica. En este sentido, es falsa la disyuntiva de salvar vidas o preservar los medios de vida. Los países deben seguir destinando abundante gasto a sus sistemas sanitarios, realizando pruebas de detección generalizadas y absteniéndose de aplicar restricciones comerciales a los suministros médicos. Debe haber un esfuerzo mundial para garantizar que los países tanto ricos como pobres tengan acceso inmediato a las terapias y vacunas que se desarrollen.

Mientras la economía esté paralizada, las autoridades tendrán que garantizar que la gente pueda cubrir sus necesidades y que las empresas puedan reactivarse una vez que hayan pasado las fases agudas de la pandemia. Las sustanciales políticas fiscales, monetarias y financieras que ya muchas autoridades han adoptado de manera oportuna y focalizada —como garantías de crédito, servicios de liquidez, períodos de gracia para los préstamos, ampliaciones del seguro de desempleo, prestaciones reforzadas y exoneraciones fiscales— han sido un salvavidas para los hogares y las empresas. Este apoyo debe continuar durante la fase de contención a fin de reducir al mínimo las cicatrices persistentes que podrían dejar el repliegue de la inversión y las pérdidas de empleo durante esta severa desaceleración.

Las autoridades además tienen que elaborar planes para la recuperación. Conforme se levanten las medidas de contención, las políticas deben pasar rápidamente a apoyar la demanda, incentivar la contratación en las empresas y sanear los balances en los sectores privado y público a fin de contribuir a la recuperación. Un estímulo fiscal coordinado entre los países que disponen de espacio fiscal potenciará las ventajas para todas las economías. Es posible que las moratorias de los reembolsos de deuda y la reestructuración de la deuda deben continuar durante la fase de recuperación.

La cooperación multilateral es vital para la salud de la recuperación mundial. Para respaldar el gasto necesario en los países en desarrollo, los acreedores bilaterales y las instituciones financieras internacionales deben proporcionar financiamiento concesionario, donaciones y alivio de la deuda. La activación y el establecimiento de líneas de crédito recíproco (o de _swap_) entre los principales bancos centrales ha ayudado a aliviar la escasez de liquidez internacional, y son medidas que quizá deban expandirse a más economías. Se necesita un esfuerzo de colaboración para garantizar que el mundo no se desglobalice, de manera que la recuperación no se vea socavada por nuevas pérdidas de productividad.

En el Fondo Monetario Internacional estamos recurriendo activamente a nuestra capacidad de préstamo de USD 1 billón para apoyar a los países vulnerables, entre otras formas mediante financiamiento de emergencia con desembolsos rápidos y alivio de la deuda para los países miembros más pobres, y hacemos un llamamiento a los acreedores bilaterales oficiales para que hagan lo mismo.

Hay algunas señales esperanzadoras de que esta crisis sanitaria llegará a su fin. Los países están logrando contener el virus gracias a las prácticas de distanciamiento, las pruebas de detección y el rastreo de los contactos, al menos por ahora, y puede ser que los tratamientos y las vacunas se desarrollen más pronto de lo previsto.

Mientras tanto, la incertidumbre en cuanto a lo que vendrá después es enorme. En consonancia con la escala y la velocidad de la crisis, las respuestas de políticas a escala nacional e internacional tienen que ser contundentes, desplegadas con rapidez y recalibradas sin demora según se disponga de nuevos datos. La valiente actuación de médicos y enfermeros debe inspirar a las autoridades de todo el mundo a hacer lo propio, para que juntos podamos superar esta crisis


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)




----------



## estupeharto (15 Abr 2020)

¿Y de dónde sacan esas proyecciones para el 2021?
Viniendo del FMI....preparando al personal


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

Fondos de caché ampliando nicho con sus clientes de ídem. A cada chute de impresora llegan nuevos evangelizáos. A ver si salen un par de AMB AMBROs de la vida redimiendo por narices en fiat pastelero , k la próxima parada es el físico puro y duro.

BlackRock and Invesco gold ETCs surpass $10bn milestone - ETF Stream


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y de dónde sacan esas proyecciones para el 2021?
> Viniendo del FMI....preparando al personal



A nosotros no necesitan ni prepararnos : El núcleo duro del FMI está en el BCE. Ríete tú de la búlgara de atrezzo k han colocáo en la silla de la Lagarta.


----------



## cuidesemele (15 Abr 2020)

Volver al patron oro: y tener que innovar o producir para ganar algo? y tener que pagar las deudas? Y no poder decidir a quien favorezco? Ni de coña, hay que seguir con el chiringuito...

Pagar deudas: Un banco quiebra. Acciones = 0 ergo Hipotecas = 0 no? pues no. Alguien compra las hipotecas y tu la seguiras pagando. Jubileo para ellos pero no para nosotros. Ah... y jubileo pagado con tu dinero e impuestos o con el de tus hijos/nietos.

Por cierto el repunte del precio del oro no va acompañado de los commercials y sus shorts. Estan desfondados, estan ocupados en otras cosas o aprovechan que nadie tiene acceso a fisico para jugar al monopoly... Wishful thinking: que venga un shock supply cuando reabran y se normalize, que los commercials entren con shorts a lo bestia y bajen el precio. Asi servidor se comprara su primer soberano o lo que salga :-DD


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Abr 2020)

Pues yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que el coñovirus le va a dar la puntilla a todo el sistema financiero-monetario como colofón a lo que empezó en 2008... si ya entonces hubo que entrampar a todos los países trasladando las deudas de los bancos y las empresas al erario público y darle a la máquina de imprimir billetes a mansalva para que no se fuera todo al guano, lo que va a implicar lo de ahora para poder mantener a TODO el entramado empresarial y el turismo por el obligado parón de la economía va a saltar todas las escalas... Vamos, que desde 2008 se ha ido ganando tiempo patada adelante mediante y sólo faltaba el "cisne negro" de turno que sirviera de excusa para terminar de aplicar lo que se tenga pensado (no me creo que se esté improvisando...) y en algún momento se tendrán que sentar todos y decir borrón y cuenta nueva porque está claro que las deudas que todo esto genere serán incobrables sí o sí... 

Ahora que lo que implique ese cambio de paradigma o lo que tengan pensado realmente lo desconozco... un mix de dinero electrónico respaldado con oro como proponen la Rusia putinista¿? Sólo electrónico vinculado al PIB? A saber....

Lo que está claro es que por lo pronto lo de la renta mínima no va a salir de gratis e implicará tanto la devaluación del FIAT como la desaparición de un montón de cosas relacionadas con el Estado del Bienestar que antes se financiaba con impuestos... Tiempo al tiempo

Un saludete


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2020)

Los hoteles ya consideran el verano perdido, veremos si Canarias se libra y puede abrir en su temporada alta, imagino que lo intentarán pero que la evidencia les hará cerrar otra vez.
Quizás abran hoteles para servicio a trabajadores (algo mínimo) pero turismo, congresos y convenciones fuera. 
Igual con la hostelería: bares de menú con mesas separadas (50% menos de capacidad). Fuera bodas, fuera bautizos y fuera las miles de celebraciones que hemos ido añadiendo en estos años de “bonanza de deuda”: cumpleaños, fin de curso, Halloween...
Si no hay dinero tampoco lo hay para vivienda: construcción parada.
El que piense que el Estado va a intentar compensar con obra pública se equivoca, no hay ni un duro y con lo que se nos viene superamos el límite de la deuda. No habrá ni para un mal plan E.
Europa tampoco va sobrada, imagino que habrá una aportación mínima para temas médicos y poco más.
No es sólo lo que cae el PIB si no lo que aumenta la deuda. Caída del 10-12% del PIB e incrementó de la deuda en 200.000 millones supone un aumento de la deuda de más del 30% de golpe (en los límites de solvencia)
Esto no se recupera en 1 ni 2 años. Eso suponiendo una sola onda de infecciones.
Me pregunto si obligarán a España a entregar el pico oro que le queda como garantía de los préstamos.


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

*copypaste)*

Lo dicho, paso a paso.

*Introducing a New Paxos Account Experience - One Regulated Custody Platform For Seamlessly Managing Currency, Crypto and Gold | Paxos*

*Presentamos una nueva experiencia de cuenta de Paxos: una plataforma de custodia regulada para administrar sin problemas las monedas, las criptomonedas y el oro*






Kyle Libra
14 de abril de 2020
Durante el último año, hemos dedicado muchos recursos a construir una plataforma de custodia unificada para todos nuestros clientes. Nos complace anunciar nuestra mayor mejora hasta ahora: unificar las cuentas de Paxos Wallet y itBit Wallet. El 18 de abril, los clientes tendrán una página central de administración de cuentas donde podrán supervisar fácilmente sus saldos y actividades de financiación de divisas, criptografía y oro. Esta página se puede utilizar para administrar fondos, retiros, transferencias, compras y comercio de itBit.
Esto mejorará la experiencia de cada cliente ya que toda la información de la cuenta y los activos se podrán ver en una pantalla. Las funciones críticas en las que los clientes confían para impulsar sus negocios serán más rápidas y fáciles. Al iniciar sesión en Paxos, los clientes verán sus nuevas cuentas unificadas que muestran tanto fondos de billetera como de intercambio como un saldo de cuenta, que se puede usar sin problemas en toda la plataforma.
Eche un vistazo a cómo se verá pronto la nueva interfaz de Paxos:




IU de billetera*Algunas actualizaciones más ...*

*Un flujo de depósito fácil para todos los fondos:* todos los depósitos y retiros de los productos impulsados por Paxos se gestionarán a través del nuevo panel de la cuenta de Paxos, que es nuevo para los usuarios de itBit. A partir del 18 de abril, todos los clientes deben usar las instrucciones de transferencia de Paxos Wallet para depositar dólares. Esas instrucciones se pueden encontrar en el Panel de Paxos haciendo clic en el botón Depósito y luego seleccionando USD.
*Todos los depósitos y retiros se ejecutarán mucho más rápido, casi instantáneamente:* toda la funcionalidad de financiación se moverá a la velocidad de Paxos Wallet. Eso significa que los clientes de itBit tendrán un procesamiento automatizado para los depósitos y retiros de Silvergate Exchange Network (SEN). La velocidad de retiro de fondos también se mejorará a través de la integración de Paxos Wallet con la API de pagos de Silvergate.
*Perfiles de custodia, liquidación y negociación: los* clientes que utilizan las API de Paxos pueden crear soluciones únicas de custodia y liquidación además de nuestra funcionalidad de perfiles de billetera unificada. Todos los activos que admite Paxos ahora se pueden custodiar en un solo perfil, lo que facilita y agiliza a los socios de la plataforma la creación de soluciones únicas para sus clientes. Los clientes en la interfaz de usuario ahora tendrán la oportunidad de utilizar perfiles de billetera para itBit trading. Esto permite una gestión de fondos más fácil. Todas las billeteras que los clientes crearon en la plataforma itBit, junto con sus saldos correspondientes, se transferirán y estarán disponibles como 'Perfiles' en la billetera Paxos.
*Business as Usual for FIX and REST API users: los* clientes institucionales que operan con itBit a través de FIX y REST API no experimentarán ninguna interrupción, pero ahora podrán financiar sus cuentas mucho más rápido con las capacidades de Paxos Wallet, sin necesidad de transferir entre itBit y Paxos Wallets como SEN se puede utilizar para financiación directa o para retirar de su saldo de plataforma unificada.
En Paxos, estamos construyendo infraestructura de mercado para un sistema financiero abierto. Nuestra interfaz unificada Paxos Wallet e itBit wallet hace que sea más fácil para las personas mover monedas, criptomonedas y oro sin problemas. Nunca antes existió una plataforma regulada con esta funcionalidad y nos complace ser los primeros en presentar esto a los clientes.
La custodia de Paxos es el núcleo de nuestra plataforma reguladora y tecnológica. Con esta versión, la plataforma Paxos permite a los clientes depositar, retirar, transferir y comerciar entre divisas, criptomonedas y clases de activos. En un futuro próximo, planeamos combinar toda esta funcionalidad en un nuevo conjunto de API y una experiencia de desarrollador significativamente mejorada. Paxos Wallet incluirá aún más tipos de activos, más funcionalidad, integración con centros de negociación externos y potenciaremos aún más plataformas utilizadas por millones de personas en todo el mundo.


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2020)

Es un poco antigua pero me ha parecido interesante:
Lecciones de Corea del Sur para la eurozona


Haciendo una burda similitud con la situación actual, España entregando sus reservas de oro tendría acceso a un préstamo de 300.000 millones de $
Préstamo a Corea en 1997: 58.000 millones de dólares . Entrega de oro, 227 toneladas, cotización oro 351 $/oz 
España reservas de 283 tm. Cotización oro 1700 $/oz


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2020)

Estamos asistiendo en directo a la caída de USA, primero fue la OTAN, exigiendo que el resto de países se implicasen más. Ahora es el alejamiento de la OMS. El siguiente es abandonar el FMI. 
Ya está preparado su sustituto: el BAII.
No va a ser de golpe, será gradual.
Básicamente China está siguiendo el mandato de Mao: unión panasiatica, unión de los pobres. Ya se está infiltrando en África, colabora con Rusia e Iran. Está tentando a América del Sur y Europa. Cada vez más se va a comerciar con monedas excluyendo el dólar. Conforme USA se aisla China ocupa su lugar. Una idea son los DEG pero sin el dólar. 
Los británicos que no son tontos juegan a dos bandas .
USA seguirá imprimiendo dólares con lo que cada vez más países lo irán abandonado.
Llegado un momento se obligará a USA a comerciar a través de DEG y para obtenerlos no se admitirán dólares si no oro.
No se si Europa seguirá la senda de USA de imprimir sin límite o se unirá al nuevo sistema. Imagino que tardará un poco pero se unirá.
No va a ser en un día ni dos como muchos piensan, no será un reset si no que está nueva moneda con predominio de China irá ocupando el hueco que deje USA.
3-5 años?
Por cierto en 2016 el renmimbi entró en la cesta de DEG y en 2021 se renegocian, ¿saldrá el dólar?


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2020)

????
Préstamo de 58.000 por 227 tm a 351
Préstamo de 300.000 por 285 a 1700
????


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ????
> Préstamo de 58.000 por 227 tm a 351
> Préstamo de 300.000 por 285 a 1700
> ????



Precio de onza por toneladas...o come vai ???

Una tonelada de Oro son 55 minoyes de pavos.

____________________________________________

- éso sí, en la línea k exponías arriba... -
*copypasteo *del hilo guerrero de Spielzeug* )*

En fin...nada del Oro aún sobre la mesa, ok...pero k iría como un auténtico guante a la solidez y credibilidá k el absoluto desparrame de oferta económico financiera planteado requeriría ( más aún con los reparos k su operativa pasada despierta y su imagen de todo a 100 chapucero global ) ...es de puto cajón.

El precinto ideal ante las voces discordantes con las k sin duda contará ...para amarrarlo todo , lacito a la altura de la vanguardia económica global incluído.

Éso...o humo elevado a la enésima potencia ( k tal vez otros se podrían permitir,pero no un becario aspirante al podium ). China no necesita respaldar una moneda, sino una propuesta de liderazgo del orden económico global , algo irrebatible y k dé carta de naturaleza a todo ese planteamiento.

Kojonex...es k un Oro K HABLASE POR SÍ SOLO ante el trollerío global, sería ferpecto. La puñetera pieza k falta. Tan absolutamente rotundo y deslumbrante k hasta verlo no se puede creer.


*China intenta crear un gigante de la inversión para poder pelear con los grandes de Wall Street*



"

El país quiere fusionar sus dos mayores brókeres, Citic Securities y CSC Financial
La apertura internacional de su mercado doméstico les obliga a ser más competitivos
El nuevo banco de inversión sería más grande que Goldman Sachs





China quiere competir con Wall Street


Víctor Blanco Moro
Madrid 14/04/2020 - 14:15

Ya se están viendo algunas consecuencias de la decisión del gobierno chino de abrir su mercado de la gestión de capitales al exterior, como la posible fusión de los dos mayores brókeres del país, Citic Securities y CSC Financial, que puede desembocar en la creación de un banco de inversión chino que superaría en tamaño a Goldman Sachs.

El 1 de abril China abrió su mercado doméstico de la gestión de capitales a los inversores internacionales, permitiendo por primera vez que las grandes gestoras no chinas puedan realizar su actividad en el país de forma independiente, sin tener que hacer colaboraciones con empresas locales.


*China liberaliza el mercado de la gestión de capital*




Según _Bloomberg_, China ha empezado ya el proceso de fusión de sus dos mayores brókeres, con la intención de crear un gigante de la inversión que pueda competir mejor con los bancos globales. El tamaño de la empresa que resultaría de fusionar a Citic y CSC, según la agencia, superaría los 67.000 millones de dólares, por encima de los 63.200 millones de dólares que tiene en este momento el banco estadounidense Goldman Sachs.
La agencia indica que las dos compañías habrían iniciado ya un estudio para conocer la viabilidad del proyecto de fusión. Las acciones de las dos firmas se dispararon en la última jornada, con subidas del 5,7% para Citic, y del 11% para los títulos de CSC que cotizan en Hong-Kong. Entre las dos firmas gestionarían un total de casi 150.000 millones de dólares, todavía muy por debajo de las grandes firmas americanas de la industria, y el regulador chino señaló el año pasado que pretendía crear un banco de inversión gigantesco para poder competir y promover la expansión internacional de sus brókeres.

*Un mercado de 30 billones de dólares*
El potencial del mercado de la inversión chino es gigante, como casi todo en el país asiático. Según la consultora Oliver Wyman alcanzará los 30 billones de dólares en 2023, y hasta 3,4 billones, únicamente en el mercado de la venta al particular, según los cálculos de Deloitte, en un país con una enorme población y fuerte aumento de las clases medias en los últimos años.
Gestoras como la italiana Eurizon, que tiene presencia en China desde 2007 a través de Penghua, la decimoprimera _joint venture_ del país por gestión de activos, con 82.000 millones de dólares a finales de 2019, señalan las grandes oportunidades que presenta este mercado.


> "La apertura significa poder operar en un país con gran potencial por su nivel de ahorro y por su tasa de crecimiento"



Massimo Mazzini, responsable de desarrollo de negocio de la firma italiana, explica cómo "la apertura del mercado chino de gestión de activos es una gran oportunidad porque significa poder operar en un país con gran potencial tanto por su nivel de ahorro, como por su tasa de crecimiento. Creo que podría ser una oportunidad, sobre todo, para aquellas compañías que no habían tenido éxito con las _joint ventures o _para aquellas compañías con presencia en China que deciden invertir en ese mercado a largo plazo", indica.

"


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

*US Mint Halts All Production Over Virus Fears As Gold & Silver Coin Demand Nears Record Highs*

"Justo cuando la prima entre los precios de los metales preciosos físicos y de papel comenzaba a desvanecerse un poco, la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. Decidió suspender temporalmente toda la producción en sus instalaciones de West Point en Nueva York debido al riesgo para los empleados de COVID-19.



El momento de la decisión de detener el suministro no podría llegar en peor momento con la *demanda de monedas de oro y plata que se elevan cerca de máximos históricos ...*








Y la demanda de oro físico - para cumplir / retroceder futuros - se está disparando ...



Bloomberg informa que Mint había redirigido previamente parte de la producción de lingotes de plata a sus instalaciones de Filadelfia, dijo Michael White, un portavoz, en un correo electrónico.



> *"Mi compromiso con la salud y la seguridad de la fuerza laboral de Mint es inquebrantable y sigue siendo mi máxima prioridad",* dijo el director de Mint, David J. Ryder.
> "Estos son tiempos desafiantes y sin precedentes, y las decisiones sobre las operaciones de Mint se toman con *los mejores intereses de los empleados de Mint en primer lugar".*



Durante la suspensión temporal de las operaciones en las instalaciones de West Point, *continuará haciendo que American Eagle y America the Beautiful monedas de lingotes de plata* estén disponibles para su red de compradores autorizados.




Las monedas de oro American Eagle y American Buffalo no estarán disponibles, dijo White.



> _*"La Casa de la Moneda reanudará la producción una vez que se considere prudente hacerlo"*_ , dijo en el comunicado.



Esto exacerbará drásticamente el estrés físico del mercado ya que, según los últimos datos de venta, *la Casa de Moneda ha vendido 56,500 monedas American Eagle Gold Bullion de una onza en las primeras dos semanas de abril* . Las ventas del mes *aumentaron un 465% en comparación con todo abril de 2019.*

Como advirtió Everett Millman, especialista en metales preciosos en Gainesville Coins en Florida,



> _*"El momento es horrible, va a exacerbar la escasez de oferta"*_ en el mercado de monedas cuando la demanda está en alza.



*Las primas para las monedas de oro son del 5% al 10% sobre el oro al contado, en* comparación con menos del 1% en circunstancias normales, dijo Millman."


----------



## FranMen (16 Abr 2020)

Otro recuerdo:
Chipre venderá parte de sus reservas de oro para pagar el rescate de la UE
Falso que Chipre iba a vender parte de sus reservas de oro oficiales


----------



## snafu (16 Abr 2020)

Me traigo esto del hilo de Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


El hijo de kalopez dijo:


> Buenos dias .... algún forero me podría por favor explicar cómo está el tema de las monedas de 12 € de plata conmemorativas ???
> 
> El precio de cambio a euros y el peso de cada moneda en gramos de plata, si es calidad óptima y como está el precio de la plata por gramo o kilo ... o como vaya el asunto.
> 
> ...





Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tienen 16,65 gr. de plata pura y el resto aleación con cobre, o lo que es lo mismo, media onza de plata (1 onza=31’10 gr.).
> 
> El precio actual de la plata es de 14 euros la onza, es decir, 7 euros de plata cada moneda de 12 euros.
> 
> Al cambio de sus 12 e de facial tienes 4752 napos, para casi 3 onzas de joro.





cacho_perro dijo:


> Efectivamente, ahora mismo sacas más revendiéndolas al Banco de España donde cualquier sucursal está obligada comprártelas por su valor facial (12 euros) que en tiendas de compro oro donde sólo te darían 7 pavos por su contenido en plata... que ya está bien. Lo que son una estafa mayúscula son las monedas de plata actuales de la FNMNT, que conteniendo la MISMA cantidad de plata (media onza) te piden por ellas... 30 euracos...  Normal que les compense recomprar las antiguas, nos ha jodío...
> 
> 
> Un saludete



Como te han respondido, a diferencia de en 2011 cuando se pusieron de moda los K12, y suponían una forma barata de obtener plata e incluso ingresos pues se pagaban a bastante más sin problemas por su contenido en plata ("duros a 4 pesetas" se llamó el mítico hilo), ahora valen lo que su valor facial de 12eu, de esos leuros que no han cesado de imprimirse y depreciarse y que muy posiblemente sigan haciéndolo como "solución" a esta crisis. Si crees como muchos por aquí que la plata puede subir en el futuro, cambiarlos en el Banco De España o mejor en el BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV) (a 12,25 hoy, o 17 o 27 según el año) y comprar onzas, que aún se encuentran a unos 20eu en algunos sitios puede ser una opción. El oro, que conserva su valor mejor que la plata y es más líquido, es otra opción, el porcentaje en tu portafolio depende del equilibrio especulación(plata)-seguridad(oro) con el que te sientas cómodo.

Para que el K12 valiera en plata más de 12eu esta tendría que cotizar por encima de 24eu, 9,76eu más que ahora mismo, lo que no es improbable. En ese caso, la onza, con su premium de acuñacíón, se iría a unos 30 o más, cifras a la que te podrías acercar en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros aunque en joyerías te ofrecerían menos por el alto spread (diferencia entre precio de compra y de venta) de la plata en comparación con el oro.

Los k12 siguen siendo una apuesta doble al facial y a la plata, pero como he dicho su valor facial tiende a depreciarse como ha hecho ests años por la emisión monetaria y la consiguiente inflación, y como apuesta a la subida de la plata, contando 20eu onza, podrías cambiar los 6.19 kg que tienes de plata por 7.45 kg, o quedarte como estás en peso y te quedarían unos 900eu para oro, o cualquier otro equilibrio entre ambos y fiat que te guste...aunque perderías el menguante seguro del facial, tendrías el del oro, que siempre ha sido líquido y conserva bastante bien su valor. Y como los foreros anteriores no te digo lo que hacer, pues eso depende de tu situación e inclinaciones, pero si rondamos estos hilos te puedes imaginar 

No puedo dejar de mencionar la chapuza que es la FNMT y sus emisiones. Pudiendo ser una fuente de ingresos para el país como la U.S Mint, la Royal Mint o la Austrian Mint, o aún mejor dada la rica tradición numismática del país con nuestros "duros de plata" que fueron la primera moneda global que se manejó durante siglos y de donde desciende el dólar, es una chapuza indescriptible económica y artística que sólo se explica por el gobierno de traidores que padecemos. Unas onzas bullion españolas o unos "duros de vellón" (de donde viene "bullion") bien bonitos, con valor facial simbólico y con cotización internacional es algo que espero ver algún día.

Saludos.

edito: se me pasó que el k12 no es media onza exacta, sino 16.65, lo que hace que el peso del tesoro del forero sea de 6593.4 gramos, y no de 6190 como dije.


----------



## Mk3 (16 Abr 2020)

snafu dijo:


> Me traigo esto del hilo de Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revisa tus números, ahora mismo creo que se venden por ahí las onzas (31,10gramos) a unos 21 euros, si las de 12 euros (16,65gramos plata 999) valen 12 euros,... creo que ya estamos a la par, o te has colado con el peso, o ahora mismo la cotización y el precio de venta creo que no tienen nada que ve. Ojo, yo no soy entendido de esto, pero creo que ahora mismo el que las tenga ni de coña las va a llevar al Bde


----------



## snafu (16 Abr 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Revisa tus números, ahora mismo creo que se venden por ahí las onzas (31,10gramos) a unos 21 euros, si las de 12 euros (16,65gramos plata 999) valen 12 euros,... creo que ya estamos a la par, o te has colado con el peso, o ahora mismo la cotización y el precio de venta creo que no tienen nada que ve. Ojo, yo no soy entendido de esto, pero creo que ahora mismo el que las tenga ni de coña las va a llevar al Bde



Depende de la tienda, aunque a 21 y a más son más fáciles de encontrar, claro. de 21 a 24 (precio de una onza en k12) hay un 12.5%, que no es "a la par", aunque no estoy valorando el seguro del facial, y son números aproximados. Al que apueste a la subida de la plata, pasando del valor de coleccionista o el facial, no le sale mal cambiarlas por bullion, cambiando el tesoro del forero ahora mismo con los precios que he dicho sale +/- 1.3 kgs más, amonedado.

https://silvergoldbull.es/en/1-oz-2020-australian-kangaroo-silver-coin
Build your wealth in grams
Build your wealth in grams
https://silvergoldbull.es/en/5-oz-our-choice-of-assorted-sovereign-mint-silver-coin

todas por debajo de 20/onza, comprando + de 100 menos el último enlace, aunque las veo subir mientras escribo. No es mi tienda favorita, ni la más barata, ni les he comprado nunca, pero parecen serios. Yo también soy un aprendiz de esto, y me puedo colar con los números pero creo que no ha sido el caso, aunque no los he hecho "al céntimo".

Saludos.


----------



## Mk3 (16 Abr 2020)

snafu dijo:


> Depende de la tienda, aunque a 21 y a más son más fáciles de encontrar, claro. de 21 a 24 (precio de una onza en k12) hay un 12.5%, que no es "a la par", aunque no estoy valorando el seguro del facial, y son números aproximados. Al que apueste a la subida de la plata, pasando del valor de coleccionista o el facial, no le sale mal cambiarlas por bullion, cambiando el tesoro del forero ahora mismo con los precios que he dicho sale +/- 1.3 kgs más, amonedado.
> 
> https://silvergoldbull.es/en/1-oz-2020-australian-kangaroo-silver-coin
> Build your wealth in grams
> ...



Puede ser, no soy experto, pero el que tenga las de 12 euros supongo (pensando como yo) que no quiso arriesgarse y tal...y tal como está la cosa, yo me las quedaría. Basta que las vaya a cambiar y en una semana que las otras le vuelen y tal. Otra cosa que se deshaga de los karlillos después de tener las otras en mano.

saludos


----------



## snafu (16 Abr 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Puede ser, no soy experto, pero el que tenga las de 12 euros supongo (pensando como yo) que no quiso arriesgarse y tal...y tal como está la cosa, yo me las quedaría. Basta que las vaya a cambiar y en una semana que las otras le vuelen y tal. Otra cosa que se deshaga de los karlillos después de tener las otras en mano.
> 
> saludos



Lo que yo haría o tú o el forero es algo muy personal, que he dejado fuera de mi respuesta y que no es lo que preguntó el forero, sino un "como está el tema". No todos pensamos igual, ni estamos en las mismas circunstancias. En una época (parte del 2011) los k12 eran plata más barata que el bullion, por ejemplo. O se podía querer una opción más segura entonces y ahora otra más especulativa, u obtener algo de liquidez y mantener la apuesta a la plata, o diversificar parte en oro... Yo he dicho que el que quiera apostar a la plata, desdeñando el seguro del facial, puede cambiar sus k12 por más plata a día de hoy, entre otras opciones. Los tiempos y pagos pueden variar, claro.


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

*copypaste)

Parrafada contra el affaire ABN AMBRO...para acabar vendiendo su libro : KINESIS ( en principio, van hilando más fino : Custodia, Pasarela a fiat - con retiro de efectivo en cajeros - , auditorías, 100% respaldo físico, retiradas del físico - sujeto a condiciones , k sería la pega principal k puede verse a botepronto - ...y por cierto, delegaciones por el mundo, MADRID INCLUÍDO . Por cierto, tiene programa de referidos , un 7,5% de los comisiones generadas por clientes aportados , para crear efecto de red - ) :*






*https://techbullion.com/the-importance-of-fully-audited-allocated-gold-the-case-of-abn-amro/*

*La importancia del oro totalmente auditado y asignado: el caso de ABN AMRO.*





PorAngela Scott-Briggs
Publicado en 15 de abril de 2020






The importance of fully audited, allocated gold: the case of ABN AMRO. | TechBullion
El banco ABN AMRO ha cerrado abruptamente todas las cuentas de peso para lingotes de platino, oro y plata, dejando a 2000 inversores de metales preciosos atónitos con poco más que nada, donde una vez estuvo su inversión física en lingotes de oro, lingotes de plata y platino.
El lamentable caso del banco holandés reafirma la necesidad absoluta de oro y plata totalmente auditados y asignados para garantizar lingotes verificados en inversiones físicas de oro o plata.
El banco holandés, ABN AMRO, presentó a los clientes un ultimátum a corto plazo: venda el platino, el lingote de oro y el lingote de plata en su cuenta antes de fin de mes o la institución financiera lo venderá por usted, sin garantía de obtener una feria. precio del lingote de oro u otros metales preciosos.
Las circunstancias desafortunadas, aunque predecibles, que enfrentan los clientes de ABN AMRO es un ejemplo de advertencia del riesgo de contraparte que los inversores, a menudo sin saberlo, aceptan con cualquier inversión en oro y plata físicos no asignados.
*Entonces, ¿qué pasó en ABN AMRO?*




En 2013, las cuentas de peso de ABN AMRO fueron transferidas a otro custodio. Cuando UBS asumió el control del Deutsche Bank como custodio del lingote de oro y plata, los inversores fueron informados por carta de que su inversión en platino, plata y lingotes de oro se manejaría de una "manera diferente". La carta incluía una declaración de que, en muchas palabras, los clientes ya no podían canjear lingotes de oro, lingotes de plata o platino.
En ese momento, el analista del mercado del oro, Jaco Shipper, leyó el riesgo de contraparte entre líneas del anuncio silencioso del Banco Holandés.
Shipper observó que aunque "ABN Amro denomina esta cuenta en términos de peso que está valorado en euros, los clientes nunca pueden retirar metales preciosos, por lo que esta denominación no tiene ningún sentido". La institución financiera no tenía lingotes de oro o plata asignados, Shipper calificó los metales preciosos como "no asignados", ya que "los fondos invertidos pueden estar en cualquier lugar y del mismo modo que el oro.
*El riesgo de contraparte *
Según el analista financiero, los clientes del Dutch Bank invierten en "cualquier potencial de precios al alza de los metales preciosos y por lo que asumen todo tipo de riesgos de contraparte financiera sin cubrir nada en absoluto". El remitente previó la posibilidad de un riesgo de venta forzada y comentó que "nadie puede ser considerado responsable si estos riesgos se materializan".
Cuando ese riesgo se materializó, todo el riesgo de contraparte de la inversión cayó directamente sobre los inversores. Como resultado de la venta forzada de oro, plata y platino , antes físicos , antes de fin de mes calendario.
*¿Qué podemos aprender del caso de ABN AMRO?*
Una dura lección de inversión para los clientes de ABN AMRO afectados, sirve como un recordatorio importante para el resto de nosotros: si una institución financiera no tiene oro o plata asignado, y el cliente no puede canjear oro o plata, y es el inversor quien asume todo riesgo de contraparte y, en última instancia, paga el precio.
*Veamos la diferencia entre la inversión en lingotes de oro y plata de Kinesis y ABN AMRO. *
El oro y la plata que sustentan las monedas digitales con respaldo de oro y plata de Kinesis es una inversión de lingotes totalmente auditada y totalmente asignada, con el título legal restante en todo momento con el titular. El resultado: casi ningún riesgo de contraparte.
Además, no se cobran tarifas de almacenamiento por el oro y la plata detrás de las monedas digitales con respaldo de oro y plata de Kinesis. Obtenga más información: https://kinesis.money/personal/#currencias

*Inversión ABN AMRO Gold Bullion o Silver Bullion**Kinesis Gold Bullion o Silver Bullion Investment*1: 1 asignado con oro y plata físicosX✓Los clientes pueden canjear oro y plata en cualquier momentoX✓Riesgo de contraparte minimizadoX✓Oro y plata físicos totalmente auditados.X✓El inversionista tiene el título legal de oro y plata físicos en todo momentoX✓
*¿Por qué es importante el oro y la plata completamente asignados? *




Si un inversor ya no puede canjear lingotes de oro y plata, la inversión en lingotes se vuelve completamente nocional, ya que no tienen título legal para ningún lingote de oro físico o lingotes de plata físicos.
Como podemos observar con ABN AMRO, sin título legal, todo el riesgo de contraparte queda en manos del inversor, con consecuencias financieras potencialmente desastrosas.
Una inversión de oro o plata totalmente asignada está en lingotes de oro tangibles y físicos almacenados en bóvedas de lingotes seguras, con el título legal restante con el titular, minimizando el riesgo de contraparte.
*Kinesis asignó completamente la inversión en oro y plata*
Los lingotes de oro físicos y los lingotes de plata físicos completamente asignados, almacenados de forma segura en el sistema de bóveda de lingotes de Kinesis, sustentan todas las monedas digitales de Kinesis en circulación.
Como el título legal permanece con el titular en todo momento, Kinesis ha eliminado el riesgo de contraparte que podría conducir a la calamitosa situación en el banco holandés.
*Lingotes de oro y plata totalmente canjeables*
Los usuarios de Kinesis pueden canjear lingotes de oro y plata en cualquier momento. El oro y la plata físicos que sustentan nuestras monedas digitales basadas en lingotes de oro y plata se pueden entregar a nuestros clientes, previa solicitud.* * sujeto a requisitos mínimos de retiro.
¿Por qué son importantes las auditorías?*




Las auditorías brindan a los inversores la tranquilidad de saber que la cantidad exacta de oro y plata físicos se almacena de forma segura en bóvedas de lingotes seguras, como afirma la institución financiera que administra las inversiones.
En ausencia de metales preciosos totalmente auditados de oro y plata, los clientes se quedan en la oscuridad sobre la cantidad, la calidad y, como hemos visto con ABN AMRO, incluso la existencia de su oro y plata físicos.
*Lingotes de oro y plata totalmente auditados de Kinesis*
Todo el lingote de oro físico y el lingote de plata, que sustentan las monedas digitales de Kinesis, está totalmente auditado por un especialista en inspección e inspección de productos físicos a nivel mundial, Inspección Internacional.
Las auditorías bianuales de terceros aseguran a los usuarios de Kinesis que cada último gramo de oro y plata físicos, detrás de las monedas digitales de Kinesis, se almacena de forma segura dentro del sistema de bóvedas de lingotes de Kinesis.
Recientemente aprobamos con éxito nuestra primera de muchas auditorías bianuales. Lea sobre los resultados aquí. ( *INCLUYA HIPERVINCULO A *https://kinesis.money/resources/kinesis_audit_11-03-2020.pdf )
Los clientes de ABN AMRO no son los primeros en sufrir las consecuencias financieras del riesgo de contraparte que conlleva la inversión de lingotes de oro y plata no asignados, no redimibles y no verificados; Y no serán los últimos.
La inversión de lingotes de oro y plata canjeable, totalmente auditada y asignada de Kinesis se ha diseñado con todas las precauciones posibles para evitar que los usuarios de Kinesis experimenten los angustiosos eventos que tuvieron lugar en ABN AMRO.






*En principio*, una operativa lucidita...Alho así como una Visa cargada de Oro y/o Plata. Les he enviado ya un mail a sus ofis de Londres para conocer las condiciones particulares de retiro, servicios de su delegación madrileña, etc. Si contestan...lo subo.


----------



## Muttley (16 Abr 2020)

True Prices Measured in Gold

Precios de TODO referenciados en oro y actualizados semanalmente.
El enlace aparece en el post chincheta y ha sido compartido por @Spielzeug 
Con su permiso y para que no se pierda lo coloco en el post inicial de este hilo.
Al que le parezca interesante, que le de thanks en el mensaje del otro post. 
En este 
Evolución del precio del oro


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Abr 2020)

siguiendo con lo q comentaba el otro día de q nos iban a bombardear con el tema del jubileo de la deuda:



el papa, faltaría mas



un exsecretario del tesoro de EEUU con reagan, ideólogo además de la reagonomia

y los resultados de todo ello, ayer mismo, por si alguno tenía dudas de lo q se está preparando para dentro de unos meses

El G-20 respalda suspender la deuda a los países más pobres durante un año

por cierto q solo la han pospuesto pero todo el mundo da por descontado q al final habrá condonación, q no es tal sino propaganda puesto q esos paises no iban a pagar la deuda de todos modos, así q puesto q no iban a recuperar ese dinero han pensado q al menos lo usan para hacer progaganda buenista

en otro orden de cosas, la primera vez q fui a cuba, nada mas salir del aeropuerto un tipo me preguntó si era de tal agencia y si iba a tal hotel y al decirle yo q si, me cogió la maleta y la llevó al autobús, yo no tenía ni puta idea de como funcionaban allí las cosas, logicamente cuando llegamos al bus estaba esperando una propina, le di una moneda de dos euros y me miró mal

luego me dijo si le podía dar aunq fuese un dolar en vez de los 2 euros, le dije q no tenía, y me explicó q le cobraban una tasa enorme por cambiar los euros y q además lo vigilarían, lo curioso es q por cambiar dolares aun cobraban una tasa mayor, pero en cuba existe un mercado negro de intercambio de dólares (no así de euros)

al día siguiente en el hotel cambiamos euros por cuc en una casa de cambio q había dentro del hotel, para el q no lo sepa un cuc es un peso cubano convertible y es la moneda q tienen q usar los turistas en cuba, equivale a un dolar, creo recordar q equivale tb a unos 25 pesos cubanos q es la moneda para la vida cotidiana de los cubanos

un cubano de a pie gana unos 400-500 pesos cubanos al mes, o sea unos 20$, allí conviven dos monedas (el cuc y el peso), y luego aparte está el mercado negro de dólares pero eso ya es otra historia, la gente normal no suele tener acceso a los cuc y hace su vida en pesos cubanos

¿a cuento de q he metido en este hilo la historia de cuba con los cuc y los pesos? ultimamente estoy bastante pesimista con la situación, me da la impresión q esta vez la élite va con todo, ha llegado el momento, nos van a joder vivos, a buen entendedor....


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Abr 2020)

Acabo de recibir la revista de la Vfs y tienen nuevas monedas de oro

Münze Deutschland | 100-Euro-Goldmünze 2020 "Säulen der Demokratie - Einigkeit" | Münzen online kaufen

La media onza sale a 807,29 euros


----------



## Mrbcn (16 Abr 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Acabo de recibir la revista de la Vfs y tienen nuevas monedas de oro
> 
> Münze Deutschland | 100-Euro-Goldmünze 2020 "Säulen der Demokratie - Einigkeit" | Münzen online kaufen
> 
> La media onza sale a 807,29 euros



Si, ya la vi,ni lo comenté porque ya está a spot actual, y como me arrepiento de haber pillado la del año pasado a 620...


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Abr 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Si, ya la vi,ni lo comenté porque ya está a spot actual, y como me arrepiento de haber pillado la del año pasado a 620...



Será de *no* haberla pillado


----------



## Mrbcn (16 Abr 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Será de *no* haberla pillado



Eso, se me perdió el no. Jaja


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

*cryptoyuan, copypaste)*

Según el post inicial...chapa pura y dura basada en la confianza al Bobierno chino :

"*¿Está el DCEP respaldado por oro?*

La respuesta simple es "No". En un reciente episodio de Kitco News, *el periodista Max Kaiser afirmó que China lanzará una criptodivisa respaldada por el oro, con la intención de destruir el USD como moneda de reserva. *Añadió que China ya ha acumulado hasta 20.000 toneladas de oro. Sin embargo, esto es mera especulación - China no tiene planes de volver al Estándar de Oro ni emitir criptodivisas respaldadas por oro."

Más allá de ésto, k era una opción atractiva, lo esperable : Centralización e intervencionsimo ( obligación a grandes plataformas k operan con crypto a mover también la chapa nacional, etc ).

Y, pese a haber deslizado k no era una stable coin...es un 1:1 del reminbi.

En fin...un adelanto práctico...para quien quiera usarlo. En principio y la espera de novedades oficiales , cero interés...no aporta ni por crypto, ni por Oro.


----------



## FranMen (16 Abr 2020)

Offtopic pero interesante:
Identificando ventanas de oportunidad en el auge de…
Alguna idea: plan de China de liderar el mundo en 2049
Plan abierto según ventanas de oportunidad estratégica ¿coronavirus?
Cambio de etapa en el plan, 2020-2050 enriquecimiento de China
Chinito sel tonto: tú enseñal tecnología modelna


----------



## esseri (17 Abr 2020)

*cp)*

"Si bien se habría esperado razonablemente que este proceso de destrucción monetaria evolucionara con el tiempo, el coronavirus lo ha acelerado. El destino de la montaña derivada de $ 640 billones registrada por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales está sellado y se resolverá mediante quiebras bancarias y eliminación dirigida por el estado. Al observar el choque de trenes que son los mercados de derivados de metales preciosos, estamos en el Acto 1, Escena 1 de una tragedia de derivados de evolución rápida y dramática. "

*The looming derivative crisis*


----------



## Muttley (17 Abr 2020)

Artículo de periódico tailandés, al respecto del comercio del oro en Bangkok.
Las ganas de cash in, pueden dejar incluso ilíquidas las joyerías, pues la tradición dice que deben comprar lo que han vendido previamente.
Si se acumulan muchos vendedores a precios históricos...se quedan sin fiat.
Además no lo pueden sacar a las grandes refinerías europeas que están a medio gas o cerradas, sin vuelos de conexión.
El artículo señala dos casos, los que se benefician de las subidas y los que lo usan como protección frente a pérdidas de empleo o de negocio en situaciones familiar adversa.
Además, hay devaluación del baht frente al dólar desde Enero, con lo que suman un 8% extra a embolsarse_
With Price High, Thais with Dwindling Incomes Sell Off Gold


* With Price High, Thais with Dwindling Incomes Sell Off Gold  *

*The economy is down, but gold prices are up.*



By *Tassanee Vejpongsa*

April 16, 2020






Credit: Unsplash

With gold prices rising to a seven-year high, many Thais have been flocking to gold shops to trade in their necklaces, bracelets, rings and gold bars for cash, eager to reap profits during an economic downturn.

In Thailand, where measures against the spread of COVID-19 have been less severe than in other countries, gold shops are de facto financial institutions, and generally remain open. Long lines formed all week outside major gold shops in Chinatown in the capital Bangkok.

The sell-off has some gold shop owners claiming they are facing a liquidity crunch, leaving them short on cash to continue purchasing.

They are unable to carry out their normal practice of quickly reselling the gold abroad because of the greatly reduced number of flights to ship the gold and a shortage of buyers in other countries, who are restricted by lockdown orders and market closures.

Jitti Tangsithpakdi, chairman of the Gold Traders Association and owner of Chin Hua Heng Goldsmith Co, told the Associated Press that more than 90 percent of recent gold shop customers are sellers.

Shops are bound by tradition to buy back the products they sell. Prices are fixed by an industry association.

“There’s never been a case where a goldsmith doesn’t buy back the gold, especially if the gold carries markings showing it is from their own shop,” Jitti said. It would destroy customers’ trust in that goldsmith.

Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha, heeding industry appeals, urged restraint on the part of sellers.

“I’m asking people to sell gradually, not in large amounts, as shops may face a cash crunch,” he said Wednesday.

The price of gold has been rising since the coronavirus crisis began. That’s typical of times of uncertainty as people shift their wealth into what they believe is a hedge against uncertain financial markets. Gold was trading Thursday at $1,755.60 an ounce on the New York Mercantile Exchange, the highest level since late 2012.

Many Asians hold gold as savings and investments. In Bangkok, gold shops are clustered in Chinatown, where long lines were stretched even further by social distancing. Jitti said he believes the current wave of sellers mostly are seeking to profit from the high price.

However, some of those waiting said they were selling their gold to get cash to support their families since many have lost their jobs.

Saranya Prasert, a fruit exporter, said the COVID-19 crisis has halted her business and her family is struggling for money. They are selling gold jewelry that they had kept for more than 10 years as savings.

“The reason we are selling our gold today is because we need to increase our cash flow. We still have to pay our employees so need the money now for the expense. The situation has impacted us. We can’t export our goods.”

Many in line had similar stories. Not all of them were selling because the price is high.

Pleonjit Sukcharoen, an office worker, said that while she is lucky that she still has a job, her sister is a street vendor who is unable to work because of a market shutdown order and now needs help with her hospital bill.

To help her sibling, she decided to sell her stash of gold that she had received as bonuses over the years from her employer.

_By Tassanee Vejpongsa for the Associated Press

Associated Press journalist Preeyapa T. Khunsong contributed to this report._


----------



## esseri (17 Abr 2020)

*cp)*

Buen rato , práctico...y amplia panorámica.


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Abr 2020)

resumen de la famosa entrevista a david icke en london real q quitaron de youtube, luego la quitaron tb de vimeo, y fue un escándalo sobre la libertad de expresión en un pais (GB) q alardea mucho de ella



merece la pena, son menos de 6 minutos, está en inglés

en muchos otros temas este tipo dice barbaridades conspiranoicas propias de alguien con sombrero de aluminio, pero en el caso concreto del tema del q habla en la entrevista no creo q esté diciendo ninguna locura


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Abr 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> resumen de la famosa entrevista a david icke en london real q quitaron de youtube, luego la quitaron tb de vimeo, y fue un escándalo sobre la libertad de expresión en un pais (GB) q alardea mucho de ella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En ese video se explica muy bien la sociedad en la que vivvimos. En mi opinion no mucha gente se ha dado cuenta aunque si que es cierto que poco a poco mas de uno va abriendo los ojos.

Ya sabes lo que hay, pa ser franco a dia de hoy si te interesa vivir lo mas importante es sobrevivir a este percal en el que nos han metido (y que va a durar anhos), mas que las inversiones, el btc y el oro. Hay que tener ahorros para poder vivir el maximo tiempo posible sin necesidad de trabajar ni necesidad de acudir a papa estado, por si aun se pone peor la cosa. Si tienes curro conservalo por todos los medios, aunque te tengas que achantar la boca las veces que haga falta y si tienes acceso a un huerto pues mejor

Yo creo que todo esto del coronatimo es en el fondo una purga economica y sobretodo social, van a por la base de la piramide que sale en el video ese, ya que con la automatizacion es gente que ya no "pinta nada" en este mundo superpoblado y son la mayoria. Suena muy feo, pero yo pienso que van por ahi los tiros. Quien sabe? tal vez me quitan a mi de en medio y todo...

El oro y el btc ya veremos donde encaja en todo esto.


----------



## Muttley (17 Abr 2020)

El viejo Maloney. Se le ve con los ojos brillantes. Años esperando esto.




Resumen ejecutivo.
Ve el ratio oro/plata en 116. Resistir la tentación del oro....e ir a por la plata (si se encuentra)
Presenta un bono hindú basado en oro, con tiempo de vencimiento y con un 2,5% anual a añadir a ese vencimiento. Quién decía que el oro era incompatible con la generación de intereses y cashflow?
Comenta los comentarios sobre el comportamiento de la FED comprando bonos basura, rescatando a Blackrock y otros.
Y comenta la posibilidad (no conspiranoico) de que los productos complejos que la Fed ha emitido sean un vehículo para comprar directamente en el mercado de valores.
Comenta otro tweet sobre la poca relevancia que en esta crisis tienen los austriacos (que nos diga algo Huerta de Soto! )
El Nasdaq está más alto ahora que en Dic2019. ACOJONANTE.
Responde a un lector estudiante de finanzas que le agradece que enseñe gratis sobre el oro y la plata pues en su curso no le enseñan y si quisiera aprender le costaría decenas de miles de dólares. Respuesta del viejo: En la universidad te enseñan keynesianismo. Perfecto para trabajar en Goldman Sachs.


----------



## timi (18 Abr 2020)

buenos dias

dejo esto

Market Talk – April 17, 2020 | Armstrong Economics


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Abr 2020)

guano del bueno.


----------



## esseri (18 Abr 2020)

*copypaste)*

Por cierto, ya me han respondido en la consulta a KINESIS ( creo k lo subí aquí...a los filos de Oro, sep )...las cantidades mínimas para acuñar ( retiro ? ) no se van de madre para pequeños himbersores :


"Hola

Gracias por contactarnos. Estamos felices de ayudarte.

Claro, me complace responder a todas las preguntas que tenga. Por favor ver más abajo.

1) La compra mínima en el intercambio de Kinesis.money es tan pequeña como 0.00001 KAU y 0.00001 KAG.

2) Actualmente, no hay sucursales en España, pero esperamos abrir una nueva sucursal en España para que los usuarios de Kinesis en España canjeen sus KAU y KAG.

3) Para el proceso de *Minting y retirar oro y plata físicos*, abra una cuenta de minting aquí https://mint.abx.com y siga las instrucciones para configurar y vincular su cuenta a su KMS. Tenga en cuenta también que la compra mínima para acuñar es de 100 KAU y 200 KAG. "



*1 KAU = 1 gramo de Oro
*1KAG = 1 onza de Plata.


Kinesis - A true currency, based on physical gold and silver


----------



## esseri (18 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Comenta los comentarios sobre el comportamiento de la FED comprando bonos basura, rescatando a Blackrock y otros.




Mientras Blackrock amplía capital calentito en su escuadrón inmobiliario en Hezpaña y se afila los piños para las rebajas.  


Tener a la banda ésta de fumetas y charos al volante es peor k tener al Dioni. Aquél por lo menos le echaría algo de arte y salero.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2020)

Una de las muchas cosas que he aprendido del libro tbreset es que la FED no es, cómo aquí, el banco de USA, si no que es el banco de los banqueros de Wall Street y por tanto trabaja exclusivamente para la bolsa de NY, si hace falta imprimir para rescatar a la bolsa se hace, directamente o a través de intermediarios para disimular un poco.


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Abr 2020)

mr nobody 2 dijo:


> Yo creo que todo esto del coronatimo es en el fondo una purga economica y sobretodo social, van a por la base de la piramide que sale en el video ese, ya que con la automatizacion es gente que ya no "pinta nada" en este mundo superpoblado y son la mayoria. Suena muy feo, pero yo pienso que van por ahi los tiros. Quien sabe? tal vez me quitan a mi de en medio y todo...



Debería ser un virus más mortal para conseguir ese objetivo, a no ser que después del verano se radicalice y aumente su mortalidad


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2020)

Un aviso a navegantes:
https://thenanjinger.com/news/natio...ghtmare-post-epidemic-retail-down-50-percent/
Pese a tener 0 casos y haber pasado más de un mes , los comercios en Nanjing están al 50%.
La recuperación va a ser lenta. El que tenga ahorros le ha visto las orejas al lobo y va a ser más cauteloso con los gastos ¿deflación de productos innecesarios? (No me refiero al lujo que los ricos juegan en otra liga). —> medidas para impulsar el gasto —> impresión de dinero, renta básica, bajada tipos de interés, todo a lo bestia—> falsa recuperación—> la madre de todas las crisis


----------



## kikepm (18 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Una de las muchas cosas que he aprendido del libro tbreset es que la FED no es, cómo aquí, el banco de USA, si no que es el banco de los banqueros de Wall Street y por tanto trabaja exclusivamente para la bolsa de NY, si hace falta imprimir para rescatar a la bolsa se hace, directamente o a través de intermediarios para disimular un poco.



Eso es cierto. El BCE no rescata bancos ni ofrece liquidez infinita al sistema financiero, en cambio vela por los intereses de todo nosotros evitando las burbujas de activos, inmobiliaria, de bonos y de crédito insolvente, así como de la pérdida de poder adquisitivo del euro.

A ver como suena si cambio FED por BCE y dólar por euro.

El BCE La FED no rescata bancos ni ofrece liquidez infinita al sistema financiero, en cambio vela por los intereses de todo nosotros los usanos evitando las burbujas de activos, inmobiliaria, de bonos y de crédito insolvente, así como de la pérdida de poder adquisitivo del euro dólar.

Sin duda, uno es un banco central y el otro es un central bank, totalmente opuestos en sus políticas y directrices


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2020)

Por qué es imposible comprar el precio del oro a través de fondos

Este artículo es ”bombero torero”.
Se supone que es de como invertir en oro para minoritarios.
Vamos que es para ti (para nosotros) si estás leyendo esto.
Nos dicen que los etfs pagan a hacienda en rotaciones
Que las los fondos que llevan mineras no ya que están descorrelacionadas y el mejor fondo mejor (Rothschild) solo pierde un 8% con respecto al spot.
Y termina diciendo que los analistas ponen al oro en 2000 en a Junio y en 2100 en 2021.
Muy educativo.

Solo se le ha olvidado una cosa. Si un inversor individual quiere invertir en oro....por que no compra oro directamente? El oro no es un barril de petróleo, ni una tonelada de maíz ni un kilo de uranio o neodimio. Compra un soberano y lo deja en el cajón.

De verdad que no entiendo a los medios.
O son demasiado tontos o son demasiado listos....pero desde luego no están donde estoy yo. Justo en el medio del mundo de los tontos y de los listos.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2020)

Otro offtopic, para ver cómo ha cambiado el periodismo de 1979 (crisis del petróleo) a ahora 
España y el petróleo, cuatro respuestas a cuatro preguntas


----------



## Muttley (19 Abr 2020)

Marzo 2009



Noviembre 2009



2012


Este de comando actualidad analizando beneficios y condiciones de franquicia, empleados, sueldos de un compro oro. 
Comando Actualidad - Mi negocio funciona - Compro oro - RTVE.es Nov 2012

Pero sin tanto oro de la abuela, que ya se quemó.
En el primero, el kg a 24000 euros en 2009. Donde hay que firmar?
Ya en los de 2012, el gramo a 43.
Demostración practica del uso de ácido para comprobar el kilataje en piedra de pizarra.
En el penúltimo vídeo, cuando preguntan tipo de cliente: empiezan los medio-bajo y ahora estamos por lo medio-alto.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (19 Abr 2020)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (19 Abr 2020)

Estado de Alarma


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (19 Abr 2020)

Estado de Alarma


----------



## vdke (19 Abr 2020)

Qué tal si vemos un video actual?

Tailandia hoy, bueno hace 3 días. 
*El gramo se compra a 73€:
*


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Abr 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Qué tal si vemos un video actual?
> 
> Tailandia hoy, bueno hace 3 días.
> *El gramo se compra a 73€:
> *




Creo que no es acertado.

26000 bahts/Ozt = 736 Eur./Ozt


----------



## vdke (19 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Creo que no es acertado.
> 
> 26000 bahts/Ozt = 736 Eur./Ozt
> 
> ...



osea que estamos diciendo que puedes comprar el gramo a *26€*??
Cómo puede haber esa diferencia con el mercado de aquí?? Puede ser que el oro sea de menos pureza??


----------



## Muttley (19 Abr 2020)

vdk dijo:


> osea que estamos diciendo que puedes comprar el gramo a *26€*??
> Cómo puede haber esa diferencia con el mercado de aquí?? Puede ser que el oro sea de menos pureza??



En el artículo que postee hace unos días analizando la situación en Tailandia.
Las ventas de particulares a joyerías están siendo brutales. El problema es que las joyerías no pueden vender a las refinerías suizas por dos razones. La primera es que los suizos están a un 30% de capacidad y la segunda la falta de vuelos.
Por tradición DEBEN recomprar lo que han vendido antes, o ellos u otras joyerías con sello reconocido nacional. 
Con la avalancha de ventas a estas joyerías, estas se descapitalizan y se quedan con mucho oro ( que no pueden enviar a Europa) y sin un baht en efectivo.
En vez de cerrar tienen que poner precios irrisorios a la compra.
Pero si un Thai va a comprar oro a una joyería tradicional le van a meter spot +10-15% como en el resto del mundo.
Al menos así lo entiendo yo. 

Todo esto en el artículo que se postea aquí.
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Abr 2020)

vdk dijo:


> osea que estamos diciendo que puedes comprar el gramo a *26€*??
> Cómo puede haber esa diferencia con el mercado de aquí?? Puede ser que el oro sea de menos pureza??



Olvídate de hacerte el viajecito a Thailandia, el precio es para compra de oro, no para su venta. Vamos, un robo.

El título del vídeo es totalmente engañoso, habla de venta de oro cuando lo que sale en él es una tienda comprando oro a gente que necesita la pasta por un precio de usurero, para como está el mercado a fecha de hoy.

Si lo compraran a 73 eur. la tienda estaría llena de jitanos y gudíos vendiendo sus horos como locos... o casi.

Es un decir...


----------



## runik (19 Abr 2020)

Flipo con las justificaciones de que está a 800$ oz porque las ventas están siendo brutales, me meo de risa con este tipo de comentarios, si justificáis esto así, os creeis cualquier milonga que os cuenten los gurús de macroeconomía, pues que sepáis que me la sopla el coronavirus y yo me fleto un jet privado para traerlo petado de oro a Europa cual Pablo Escobar.

He estado en Bangkok y os puedo decir que el precio del oro de 24k es prácticamente el mismo que en el resto del mundo, y ojo allí venden sobre todo 23k que no sufre tanto en su manipulación, en chinatown hay varias decenas (cientos?) de tiendas de oro, y efectivamente tienen ese rótulo con el precio pintado en los escaparates.

Lo que pasa es que hablando claro, no tenéis ni idea, y lo peor de todo, es que os montáis una película cojonuda para pillar palomitas y dejaros un par de días sólos dando tiros al aire cual malo en un western de la 2 por la tarde, y ojo, tres foreros diferentes @vdk "lo compran a 73€" @Muttley "que no que es a 736 la onza" @vdk "enserio a 26€ gramo?" @Muttley "si, es que están vendiendo mucho los particulares" @paraisofiscal "que no os enteráis, que el precio de compra es a 26€ gr a particulares, que son unos usureros"

El precio en Tailandia lo dan en referencia al peso del bath, es decir, 15.16gr (esto lo he tenido que buscar) Resumiendo sobre el cartel en cuestión, compran a 26000 bath los 15.16gr (52.77$/gr) 1oz troy=31.10gr, osease, 1641$ oz

Lo que ma parece brutal es que compren a 26000 y vendan a 26200, sé que hay muchas casas de cambio que trabajan con % de menos del 0.7%, pero vaya margen de mierda y vaya movimiento tienen que tener.

Soys una panda de cuñados, joder, me toca los cojones porque entré hace poco a este foro para aprender a invertir en oro, me llevo encharcando a post como un hdp, y se ven estas cazurradas y tratando de justificarlas. Ya no sabe uno de qué fiarse.

Y después de tanto despotismo, sólo os digo, que cómo analicéis el doble de bien dónde metéis vuestro dinero, no os lo van a robar, lo váis a regalar.


----------



## Muttley (19 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> Flipo con las justificaciones de que está a 800$ oz porque las ventas están siendo brutales, me meo de risa con este tipo de comentarios, si justificáis esto así, os creeis cualquier milonga que os cuenten los gurús de macroeconomía, pues que sepáis que me la sopla el coronavirus y yo me fleto un jet privado para traerlo petado de oro a Europa cual Pablo Escobar.
> 
> He estado en Bangkok y os puedo decir que el precio del oro de 24k es prácticamente el mismo que en el resto del mundo, y ojo allí venden sobre todo 23k que no sufre tanto en su manipulación, en chinatown hay varias decenas (cientos?) de tiendas de oro, y efectivamente tienen ese rótulo con el precio pintado en los escaparates.
> 
> ...



Lo siento mucho, he emitido una opinión pero no leí bien el tailandés la parte donde pone que son 15 grs. Hablo reguleras el tailandés. Ya sabes solo para masajes y tal.
Yo también he estado en Tailandia pero no en un compro oro.
Me limité a compartir el link anterior de *La noticia y del vídeo de un medio LOCAL* tailandés y darlo por bueno.
Ademas el vídeo que ha puesto el forero @vdk coincide exactamente con el artículo.
En el dice que los particulares están vendiendo. Que las joyerías tienen que comprar pero que no pueden vender, porque las refinerías están al mínimo y no hay vuelos. Y las joyerías están sufriendo porque se descapitalizan (las familiares). Si no tienen dinero para pagar el oro parece razonable que o cierran....o lo compran más barato. (Mis palabras exactas han sido “precio irrisorio”.
Pero si no es asi....pues no es así. Gracias por las correcciones.
Eres bienvenido a postear lo que creas conveniente, así aprendemos todos.

A mi no me extrañaria nada en estos tiempos del cólera.
Una ASE se está vendiendo ahora con un 100% sobrespot.


----------



## MIP (19 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Olvídate de hacerte el viajecito a Thailandia, el precio es para compra de oro, no para su venta. Vamos, un robo.
> 
> El título del vídeo es totalmente engañoso, habla de venta de oro cuando lo que sale en él es una tienda comprando oro a gente que necesita la pasta por un precio de usurero, para como está el mercado a fecha de hoy.
> 
> ...



Aparte puede que se refiera a oro de joyería que suele ser 18k o incluso 14k


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> Flipo con las justificaciones de que está a 800$ oz porque las ventas están siendo brutales, me meo de risa con este tipo de comentarios, si justificáis esto así, os creeis cualquier milonga que os cuenten los gurús de macroeconomía, pues que sepáis que me la sopla el coronavirus y yo me fleto un jet privado para traerlo petado de oro a Europa cual Pablo Escobar.
> 
> He estado en Bangkok y os puedo decir que el precio del oro de 24k es prácticamente el mismo que en el resto del mundo, y ojo allí venden sobre todo 23k que no sufre tanto en su manipulación, en chinatown hay varias decenas (cientos?) de tiendas de oro, y efectivamente tienen ese rótulo con el precio pintado en los escaparates.
> 
> ...



Para ser un novato traes muchos humos.

Observa y luego lo hablamos cuando estés más tranquilito:

Si son 15 grs. OK. Pero no es para entrar así a saco.

Simplemente, quise subsanar la información errónea de que el gramo estuviera a 73 Eur/Ozt. ...Ojalá!!!

Lo que si es de cuñados es viajar tan lejos para ir de putas o tener 300,000 Eur. en el banco como indicas en otro hilo del foro, a quién se le ocurre 


Precio del Oro hoy en Tailandia | Onza de oro y gramo 24K, 22K, 18K en el baht tailandés


----------



## runik (19 Abr 2020)

Veo que debí herir tu ego con lo de cuñado, no lo siento, y es lo que hay por no contrastar información.

Esto que te digo y todo lo que te voy a decir, es debido a que te tomas la licencia, de supongo querer insultarme con el siguiente comentario:




Te lo pongo antes de que editaras el post. Porque no debías quedarte contento, y te remordía la bilis. Y el "pro" del foro, se siente atacado por el nuevo, y así es como decides bajarme los humos.

Como gurú del foro, veo que das ejemplo con lo de no entrar a saco y tranquilizarse. Crack!

Después veo que tu comprensión lectora no es especialmente alta, ojo, no es culpa tuya, según PISA es del sistema educativo de España, que es una mierda. 

Como ponía en el post, ese dinero no es mío, sino de mis padres, y esto te lo digo y te lo explico ¿sabes por qué? por juzgar a dos curreles que han trabajado toda su puta vida, y que a base de sacrificio y sus impuestos han permitido que tú yo estemos aquí haciendo el subnormal delante de una pantalla, con unos cacahuetes, calentitos en plena cuarentena, y sin preocupaciones de pasta. Que tú juzgues a unos curritos que tienen SU dinero donde les sale de la polla y que se lo pueden tangar, sabes perfectamente qué se merece.

Que sepas que cuando leí tu primer comentario me lo estaba pasando pipa, menos cuando por pasarte de la raya te metes con mis padres, y oye, viendo los políticos que tenemos, que siempre lo hacen todo bien, y cuando se equivocan sólo atacan, no me extraña lo que acabo de ver.

xD


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> Veo que debí herir tu ego con lo de cuñado, no lo siento, y es lo que hay por no contrastar información.
> 
> Esto que te digo y todo lo que te voy a decir, es debido a que te tomas la licencia, de supongo querer insultarme con el siguiente comentario:
> 
> ...



En ningún momento he mencionado a tus padres (eres tu quién lo saca aquí a relucir, si no, nadie se entera), lo he tenido en cuenta, entiendo que a nadie le gusta que le toquen hijos, padres, religión ni su política. Son los temas por los que siempre salta la gente por aquí.

En fin, no veo necesario alargar esto más, mejor seguir con el tema del hilo.

Si a alguien le interesa conocer en profundidad de qué se trata el virus con el que pretenden arruinarnos, tiene la posibilidad viendo este vídeo que personalmente considero lo mejor que he visto por aquí:


----------



## runik (19 Abr 2020)

Has buscado un dato en un post mío de otro tema, y ese dato si te has leído bien el mensaje sabes perfectamente que no me pertenece, pero aún así me lo has adjudicado llamándome cuñado por ello (aparte de lo del puterío que me lo tomo a coña). Ha quedado claro el patrón de cada uno, para mí como bien dices aquí se acaba, y hablemos de oro.


----------



## vdke (20 Abr 2020)

A ver. *No tengo ni puta idea*. Me importa un pito que me insulten o se pitorreen de mi. Lo asumo, soy de la vieja escuela y por desgracia aprendí a collejas, capones y zapatillazos. Así que... en fin. He venido a jugar...



runik dijo:


> *1) He estado en Bangkok...*
> [...]
> El precio en Tailandia lo dan en referencia al peso del bath, es decir, 15.16gr (esto lo he tenido que buscar) Resumiendo sobre el cartel en cuestión, compran a 26000 bath los 15.16gr (52.77$/gr) 1oz troy=31.10gr, osease, 1641$ oz
> 
> ...



*1)* Felicidades, muy bien por la visita a la ciudad de los Ángeles asíatica. Yo he vivido en ella, de hecho uno de mis hijos nació allí. Muy cerquita de la tienda que sale en el video que he puesto.
*2) *Ni puta idea de onzas ni de gramos. Por eso vine a preguntar. Osea, que allí tienen la medida de 15,16gr por onza, ¿es una onza distinta o como va eso?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para ser un novato traes muchos humos.
> 
> Observa y luego lo hablamos cuando estés más tranquilito:
> 
> ...



Irse de putas a Taylandia o a cualquier otro pais es algo maravilloso digno de mi aprecio......... algunos teneis vicio en acumular plata, otros en tocar la monedilla cuando os llega y otros lo tenemos en ir a donde se pueda en busca de putas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> Veo que debí herir tu ego con lo de cuñado, no lo siento, y es lo que hay por no contrastar información.
> 
> Esto que te digo y todo lo que te voy a decir, es debido a que te tomas la licencia, de supongo querer insultarme con el siguiente comentario:
> 
> ...




Es maravilloso lo de que vayas de putas a taylandia, por cierto yo tambien en cierta manera tengo mi patrimonio gracias a mis padres, aunque algun merito tengo yo tambien de haber visto que habia que hacer con el dinero y con ciertas cosas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Abr 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Qué tal si vemos un video actual?
> 
> Tailandia hoy, bueno hace 3 días.
> *El gramo se compra a 73€:
> *



El video es muy bueno, se entiende que esta gente ahorra en oro y cuando le hace falta dinero venden, en cierta manera algo parecido a lo que hice yo estos años.


----------



## contrabajos (20 Abr 2020)

Nanopartículas de oro para detectar el coronavirus


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Spoiler: off topic fecal






paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para ser un novato traes muchos humos.
> 
> Observa y luego lo hablamos cuando estés más tranquilito:
> 
> ...



Ya paso hasta de abrir con emoticonos de carcajeo, porke lo tuyo es de verwenza ajena y quedarse heláo, muyayita.El forero lo k buscaba, al parecer, era darle mejor destino a una pasta k le intraquiliza , si en Oro va bien, ferpecto, y aunque haya de irse al culo del mundo a resolverlo si es necesario y según comenta...ké pasa ? K porke estés tú aquí arrastrando tu pedrada no sólo se tenga que confundir con tu ignorancia, sino además tragarse tus babas y tus chismes intentando ridiculizarlo para k tú te quedes a gusto, payasa ?

Ké más dará k sea novato...si para correrse en tu bocatrapo se vale y sobra un pompero ?... y a tí éso aún sigue sin decirte nada , idiota sin par ? Entras sin puta idea y de perdonavidas a un tío con dos posts, como la maricona acomplejada k eres...y sales con dos collejones en cada papo. Te extraña? Cuántas veces hay k decirte k no estás en la pocilga censora de fernandita la paleta ? Es el hilo de Muttley queriendo civilizar el debate Orero...por cierto, hilo en el k al parecer, sólo se ha tenido k borrar una TAG : Tuya, por supuesto...o estábamos en las mismas hasta el año 3000 : Enteráos Paco, marujeo y puta bilis.

Los otros dos foreros se han equivocáo, tú no... tú , al yolovalguismo cateto y olé a cuenta de robos, judíos, gitanos , usureros, el Oro a céntimo el kilo porke en Asia comen sin tenedor de pescáo y la awela k fuma - por no hablar de consejitos de Paco-ejperto de motu propio sobre viajar o no ..*.A UN FORERO K VIVÍA ALLÍ !!!*  - y haluego,claroooa hacerse la puta víctima con el ..."Mamááá...k yo sólo quiría de subsanaaarrr !!!"  y , hay k joderse, adhominems de Maruja chismosa al forero por k te ha giñáo en el morro ? Pues muy bien giñáo está, ké esperas ? Trolleos en manadita cobarde, hilo de la fernanda style ? ...K éso se ha acabáo, impresentable !...a ver si pillas , aunke sea a la decimoquinta, como el puto rezagadito k eres.

Por cierto, ánde estarán los judíos y los gitanos arbitrando en la puerta y comprando antes de k vendan los tontos tailandeses,, monguer...En fin, típico paleto cañí sentenciando por el ancho mundo porke fuera de su pueblo el Oro lo regalan ... con cuántos especímenes de ésos ha tocáo abochornarse a cualquiera k haya vivido o bizneado fuera ??? ... 

En fin, te ha faltáo pasar el precio en patatas. Súbelo al hilo de la cateta honoris causa en Rankia con algo de salsa rosa, anda, k allí encaja como un wante.

Si al final y por difícil k sea...vas a ser más enano mental k físico, manda kojonex. Lo tuyo es de urna y cobrar ticket , Mari...pero éso sí y de una puta vez... NO SALPIQUES.


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> Has buscado un dato en un post mío de otro tema, y ese dato si te has leído bien el mensaje sabes perfectamente que no me pertenece, pero aún así me lo has adjudicado llamándome cuñado por ello (aparte de lo del puterío que me lo tomo a coña). Ha quedado claro el patrón de cada uno, para mí como bien dices aquí se acaba, y hablemos de oro.



Mira majo, lo que no puede ser es que vengas diciendo que entras hace poco a este foro para aprender a invertir en oro y luego te dirijas con "cuñaos" y desprecios similares a quienes te pueden enseñar algo del tema.

Si quieres aprender, te lees los hilos de principio a fin y luego con cierto conocimiento te arriesgas como lo hemos hecho todos, nadie te va a dar la píldora para adelgazar sin esfuerzo.

Relativo a lo de los 300.000 Eur en cuenta bancaria, lo recomendable sería contar con la opinión de un par de asesores fiscales, por lo de las segundas opiniones y tal... en lugar de cutreces como dividir el total en tres cuentas diferentes para evitar riesgos.

Corre por ahí un dicho que dice algo así:

_*La gente inteligente acude a su abogado antes de cada firma, los ignorantes siempre después de cada problema.*_

Personalmente, podría haberte indicado ciertas pautas con el tema del oro y los ahorros, pero entrando de estas formas mejor te vas a tomar por culo o lo buscas, que en este y otros hilos, tanto yo como otros mejor y más preparados que yo, han sembrado sus semillas de conocimiento de manera gratuita y altruista para quién tenga hambre de conocimientos y no para bocazas como tu.

.


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Spoiler: off topic fecal






paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mira majo, lo que no puede ser es que vengas diciendo que entras hace poco a este foro para aprender a invertir en oro y luego te dirijas con "cuñaos" y desprecios similares a quienes te pueden enseñar algo del tema.
> 
> Si quieres aprender, te lees los hilos de principio a fin y luego con cierto conocimiento te arriesgas como lo hemos hecho todos, nadie te va a dar la píldora para adelgazar sin esfuerzo.
> 
> ...



@runik

No hagas ni puto caso al retrasáo éste. Éste es un piojoso k no pilla ni papa y k con otro aún más pichacorta y fantasma k él ha inundáo el foro de insultos y basura para marhinar al personal, iwal k intenta hacer contigo...y a estas alturas no sabe ya ni ánde meterse con su puto show.

Tú pregunta por aquí, k para un juicio epidérmico, hay gente dotada y amable...éste es sólo un aborto muerto de jambre, ni por el forro creas k todo el foro es así. En el post de marras, supongo k el idioma hacolaborado a la confusión...tranquilidá y wenos alimentos. SI el tonto a las tres éste se ha curráo el cantar de los cantares por éso, con tais tontos , gitanos listos y otras pinículas, es porke él no necesita más para ser un puto monguer...pero no creas k todos aquí son así. Ni de lejos.

Y vamos, k ni puto caso...por mucho k ahora se tire el pisto y se curre mil cabriolas para k sólo tan retrasáos como él se zampen sus chorradas imposibles. Deixaó andar.


----------



## Muttley (20 Abr 2020)

vdk dijo:


> *1)* Felicidades, muy bien por la visita a la ciudad de los Ángeles asíatica. Yo he vivido en ella, de hecho uno de mis hijos nació allí. Muy cerquita de la tienda que sale en el video que he puesto.
> *2) *Ni puta idea de onzas ni de gramos. Por eso vine a preguntar. Osea, que allí tienen la medida de 15,16gr por onza, ¿es una onza distinta o como va eso?



Bienvenido.
El estandar de oro a nivel mundial es la onza troy. 31,1grs. en cuanto a monedas
Aquí, una descripción general de los distintos tipos de monedas de oro en el mercado, faltando algunos (pocos, que vienen comentados en los siguientes mensajes)
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

En los compro-oro de los paises con medidas del sistema internacional, lo normal suelen ser joyas o accesorios en oro, de los que se comprueba la ley (porcentaje de oro).
Se pagan por gramo de oro fino. (oro 999).
En pawn shops , tiendas de empeño USA o de paises anglosajones son fracciones de onza troy.

Desconozco como funciona en Tailandia. Desde luego los 15.16grs no me suenan de ninguna medida estandar.
La onza troy son 31,1grs
La onza de peso genérica anglosajona son 28,35grs.
La onza clásica castellana predominante en los siglos XVI-XiX son 28,756grs
La libra anglosajona son 453,6 grs.


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2020)

Está claro que los 15,16 grs podría equivaler a media onza troy (15,55 grs.) pero no es así.

Por lo visto en Thailandia el baht no es solo el nombre de su moneda, sino también una medida de peso.

Un baht de oro equivale a 15,16 gramos de oro fino. Las joyas de oro en Tailandia se miden en múltiplos del peso del oro en baht.

*El peso del baht se subdivide en 4 saluins. Salüng significa un cuarto. Es por eso que la moneda tailandesa de 25 Satang también se llama Salüng.*


Os enlazo un vídeo muy bueno que habla sobre todos nosotros (o casi...)


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Spoiler: off topic fecal



JOJOJO !!!  ...k mejor aparcamos el tema y tal...

Y ahora, dos vídeos " de Oro" y un tratado de metodología Tai en pesos y medidas pa´salir del paso... Casi k me quedo con los calorros , los judíos y los vueloscanceláus, mari...

Por cierto, vídeos pilláos del hilo de Spielzeug sin decir ni mú...y k hasta llevan días dando weltas por burbuja en otros hilos. Enlázaselos a la difunta,anda... Para 200.000 visitas el hilo guerrero de un Spielzeug a la k la fernanda & team - de la k la Charomaricona ésta era starlette principal - quisieron marginar ( iwal k a tantos foreros antes ) ...y les costó el pescuecito...ÑAM,ÑAM !!! 

Ahora la jubilada hace solitarios en Rankia y la maricona ésta va al hilo guerrero a pedir limosna emocional y trincar links. El otro día empezaba un post con algo así como " En este foro decimos lo que queremos y tal y tal..."  Sííí, MariPi...por más k te joda !!! POR-MÁS-K-TE-JODA !!! 

Tú, trollaca aquí...pero con Franco, chivata y en el R78, lameojales memócrata premium al inicio de la fila, vive diox...

Te quejarás de la bola k te dan... Cuando lo suyo , k se quedó en el tintero iwal k las guillotinas del 18 k decía Reverte o la transición memocrática cañí , infecta de chotas , es PALO A LA MARICONA Y TRAJE NUEVO. 


Tú eres Maruja chismosa & Paco fantoche y lameojales. Tú eres HEZpaña. Y VIRUS , tú sí k sí, virus cañí en néctar. Y por éso Hezpaña es asínnn. Y así será hasta k aprenda a pisar sus cucarachas...k sin limpiar,no hay casa nueva. Aunque a saber para entonces de quién será ya ese puto país. Ésa es la pena.



______________________________________________

Dejo link a "equilibrios interesantes".

*The Oil and Gold Disconnect and Why It Matters: Price Wars and the USD*


*La desconexión del petróleo y el oro y por qué es importante: ataque al dólar estadounidense*
20/04/2020

*La relación petróleo-oro está fuera de los gráficos*
El oro y el petróleo son los dos productos más vistos en el mundo.
A su manera, ambos son indicadores de la salud de la economía. Por lo general, se mueven en tándem entre sí.
El pensamiento es así ...
Un alto precio del petróleo alimenta el costo del transporte de bienes y alimenta el temor a la inflación de los precios. Lo que generalmente significa que los inversores recurren al oro como cobertura de la inflación.
No es una relación perfecta, pero durante la mayor parte de los últimos 40 años, la relación petróleo-oro se ha mantenido dentro de una banda de aproximadamente 0.05-0.1.
Lo que significa que un barril de petróleo valía aproximadamente 0.05–0.1 onzas troy de oro. Puede invertir esa proporción en su cabeza y le dará un promedio de 15.8 barriles de petróleo por una onza de oro en los últimos 25 años.
El punto clave es que cuanto mayor sea la relación petróleo-oro, más caro será el petróleo en términos de oro. Cuanto más baja es la relación, más barata.
Ahora mira este cuadro:
​




_Fuente: longtermtrends.net_
[Haga clic para abrir en una nueva ventana]​

Ahora no necesita ser un asistente de gráficos para ver que esta proporción se ha desplomado por debajo de un mínimo de 45 años.
En otras palabras, el petróleo nunca ha sido tan barato en términos de oro. ¡Una onza de oro te compra casi 80 barriles de petróleo!
Entonces, ¿qué significa eso y por qué es importante?
Esto es cuando tuve mi momento _Alicia en el país de las maravillas_ ...
*Vienen después del 'Todopoderoso'*
Entonces, mirar este cuadro me llevó a un montón de investigaciones oscuras que nunca antes había encontrado.
Y lo que señaló es un esfuerzo concertado para poner fin al sistema de petrodólares dominado por Estados Unidos que ha dominado el mundo durante los últimos 45 años.
Es una historia complicada y de varias capas que involucra oligarcas rusos, banqueros europeos, jeques del Medio Oriente y comunistas chinos. Y es una continuación de la historia interminable del dinero.
Trataré de resumir la esencia de esto hoy ...
Antes del dólar estadounidense, era el oro el que sustentaba el sistema financiero mundial. Fue el "petróleo" del dinero, el combustible que hizo funcionar el sistema financiero.
Por el contrario, el aceite fue a su vez el 'oro negro' de la 20 ª siglo.
Literalmente hizo girar al mundo, incluso hoy ...
Este cuadro lo ayudará a contextualizar cuán importantes son estos dos productos en el gran esquema de las cosas. Enanizan a todos los demás en tamaño y alcance.
​




_Fuente: Visual Capitalist_
[Haga clic para abrir en una nueva ventana]​

Como saben, el petróleo se está volviendo barato mientras el precio del oro está aumentando.
Nos ha llevado a esta situación en la que la relación petróleo-oro nunca había sido tan baja y la antigua relación económica entre el petróleo y el oro estaba tan desconectada.
Ahora, piense por qué el petróleo se está volviendo barato hoy.
Según la prensa convencional, los sauditas y los rusos no pueden aceptar los recortes de producción de la OPEP y la inundación de petróleo está bajando los precios del petróleo. Están en 'guerra', nos hacen creer.
Basura digo ...
Los sauditas y Rusia son conocidos aliados cercanos.
La imagen a continuación del presidente Putin y el príncipe heredero saudí chocando unas pocas semanas después del asesinato del periodista saudí Jamal Khashoggi en la embajada saudita en Turquía, es una que nunca olvidaré.
​




_Fuente: USA Today_
[Haga clic para abrir en una nueva ventana]​

Una imagen dice más que mil palabras, como dicen. No, mi opinión es que estos dos están muy confabulados entre sí.
Este ataque al precio del petróleo es, en gran medida, un movimiento deliberado.
Lo que lleva a la siguiente pregunta ...
¿Por qué harían más barato el petróleo, el mismo producto que venden y financian su economía?
Bueno, en parte, es para combatir el auge de la industria del petróleo de esquisto bituminoso de EE. UU. Van por la yugular aquí, y tratan de sacar a muchos productores de energía de EE. UU.
Pero ese es solo el objetivo de nivel superior.
En realidad tienen un objetivo más grande. El 'todopoderoso' dólar estadounidense mismo.
Usted ve, los enemigos de los Estados Unidos saben que mientras el dólar estadounidense domine el mundo, tienen una gran ventaja sobre todos los demás.
Pueden imprimir dinero a voluntad y usarlo para comprar bienes, financiar guerras, fabricar armas y, en general, hacer lo que quieran. Un hecho que los Estados Unidos han frotado durante mucho tiempo en la cara de todos.
Pero la historia ha demostrado que la mayoría de los imperios se vuelven demasiado adictos a este poder. Y finalmente caen primero por la degradación de su moneda.
Es como el Imperio Romano declinó, por ejemplo.
Comenzaron a recortar las esquinas de sus monedas para acuñar nuevas monedas, luego comenzaron a mezclar metales más baratos. Era una pendiente resbaladiza, y cuando Roma cayó, su moneda no valía nada.
Ahora piensa en esto ...
Si puede hacer que un país rebaje su moneda, está atacando una de sus fortalezas fundamentales. Es un acto de guerra silencioso y sin sangre.
*Entonces, ¿cómo haces que EE. UU. Rebaje su moneda?*
Bueno, no es que ya no lo estuvieran haciendo. Los niveles de deuda de los Estados Unidos han estado creciendo durante décadas. Pero ahora, las impresoras de dinero están en pleno efecto.
Aquí es donde entra el ataque al precio del petróleo ...
La semana pasada, Estados Unidos anunció $ 2,3 billones en dinero de rescate, algunos de los cuales se utilizarían para rescatar el mercado de bonos 'basura'. Este es el mercado para las personas que han prestado dinero a prestatarios menos solventes.
Y sorpresa, sorpresa, una gran parte de ese mercado son las compañías petroleras de EE. UU. Que tomaron prestadas enormes cantidades en la búsqueda para convertir a EE. UU. En una superpotencia petrolera.
Según MarketWatch, las compañías de energía constituyen la mayor parte del mercado de bonos basura de $ 1.5 trillones.
A medida que Estados Unidos imprime más y más dólares para apuntalar partes de su economía que no funcionan, no puede tener un efecto sobre cómo el mundo ve al dólar estadounidense.
*Y a medida que se desarrolla esa historia, el oro potencialmente se convierte en parte de un sistema alternativo para fijar precios de productos básicos como el petróleo.*
Luke Gromen de la investigación macroeconómica de FFTT lo dijo sin rodeos:


> " _Hemos estado diciendo durante años que a medida que madura el mercado del petróleo multidivisa, los incentivos de los productores de petróleo cambian de" cortar los suministros de petróleo para maximizar los USD "a" producir por completo "._
> 'La _OPEP no es necesaria si se rompe el monopolio del USD en el mercado petrolero. Este es el juego de ajedrez que Putin está jugando. _'



*Ajedrez 4D*
No solo el ajedrez, sino más bien el ajedrez 4D.
Hay muchas partes móviles y no pretendo poder decirte cómo se desarrolla todo esto.
Pero como se puede ver, no _es_ una historia más profunda en el trabajo aquí. Algo más allá de los titulares superficiales de la corriente principal.
Esto es lo que sabemos:
Involucra oro, petróleo y el dólar estadounidense.
Implica el control del sistema financiero global y el concepto mismo de dinero.
E involucra a los jugadores más importantes en la política global.
Como inversionista, es una historia que necesita saber. Lo vigilaré en los próximos meses. Habrá muchos giros y vueltas con seguridad.
Si cree que Estados Unidos está en el último plano, entonces la oportunidad inmediata es en oro. Por el contrario, si cree en la fortaleza de los Estados Unidos, entonces podría haber grandes oportunidades en el petróleo en los próximos meses.


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> JOJOJO !!!  ...k mejor aparcamos el tema y tal...
> 
> Y ahora, dos vídeos " de Oro" y un tratado de metodología Tai en pesos y medidas pa´salir del paso... Casi k me quedo con los calorros , los judíos y los vueloscanceláus, mari...
> 
> ...



Hombre Misseria, tantas letras mal puestas para demostrar que eres un infantiloide renegado y ruin, demasiado trabajo te echas para tratar de molestarme, payaso.

Si, la info y los vídeos los saco de donde están, y en este caso, del hilo de Spielzeug al cuál conozco en persona.
Mientras no me diga lo contrario, seguiré haciéndolo, con ello procuro ayudar a propagar info de calidad, no como tu, que solo manchas hilos con tus payasadas de crío.

Ya me extrañaba que no saltaras últimamente.

Mucha envidia y ganas de molestar.

Algún día coincidiremos en una C/V de onzas y verás que risa...


----------



## vdke (20 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Bienvenido.
> El estandar de oro a nivel mundial es la onza troy. 31,1grs. en cuanto a monedas
> Aquí, una descripción general de los distintos tipos de monedas de oro en el mercado, faltando algunos (pocos, que vienen comentados en los siguientes mensajes)
> ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
> ...



Joer como están aquí las cosas... luego dicen de forocoches... la virgen...
Muchas gracias por el recibimiento y la información.
A ver si poco a poco me voy enterando.


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Spoiler: Cuñáo fecal



"]


paraisofiscal dijo:


> paraisofiscal dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hombre Misseria, tantas letras mal puestas para demostrar que eres un infantiloide renegado y ruin, demasiado trabajo te echas para tratar de molestarme, payaso.
> ...


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Spoiler: Cuñáo fecal



Jojojo...el enano mental amenazando...y el multi zankeando... 

Pero en ké mundo de piruleta vives, puto engendro ???


----------



## cuidesemele (20 Abr 2020)

Vaya vaya, sube el open interest, algun corto mas de commercials, el precio baja un poco... Imaginemos un desconfinamiento mas o menos exitoso, la tv con los brotes verdes... Si el suelo lo pongo en 1300€ (lo maximo que bajo)... llegaremos a 1400€ en verano y se podra salir a comprar algo? ahi mi reflexion del dia.

Por cierto, abro paraguas: aparte del posible bail-in a partir de 100K y la suposicion de que el fondo de garantias pueda cubrir los de <100K, porque es una locura tener 300K en el banco? Seguro que hay mucho abuelete que vendio algun piso y tiene eso o parecido. Tampoco se va a meter en sellos, fondos, etc Que alternativas, a parte de los mmpp, son las 'buenas' o razonables que se les escapan?


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2020)

Hartos de discusiones estúpidas? opina...

Si pudieras pulsar un botón y eliminar a uno de estos 2 foreros, cuál sería el eliminado?


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Vaya vaya, sube el open interest, algun corto mas de commercials, el precio baja un poco... Imaginemos un desconfinamiento mas o menos exitoso, la tv con los brotes verdes... Si el suelo lo pongo en 1300€ (lo maximo que bajo)... llegaremos a 1400€ en verano y se podra salir a comprar algo? ahi mi reflexion del dia.
> 
> Por cierto, abro paraguas: aparte del posible bail-in a partir de 100K y la suposicion de que el fondo de garantias pueda cubrir los de <100K, porque es una locura tener 300K en el banco? Seguro que hay mucho abuelete que vendio algun piso y tiene eso o parecido. Tampoco se va a meter en sellos, fondos, etc Que alternativas, a parte de los mmpp, son las 'buenas' o razonables que se les escapan?



Tú crees k es momento de dar seguridades al personal ? Aquí se pueden dirimir "preferencias" ...pero tú ves certezas para alguien en entrar a casi 2000 pavos en Oro, por ejemplo ? - y siendo el Oro un recurso conservador, ojo -.

Si de lo k se fía el awelete es del banco, lo suyo sería conceder créditos a familiares o conocidos menores de 100K y k éstos , mientras no lo gastasen, lo guardaran en sus propias cuentas. Por supuesto créditos REALES , pues un contrato debe reflejar la realidá. Éso sí...deben ser declaráos a hacienda si eres un ciudadano solidario y responsable ( si te s´olvida ,o los estableces a título privado, no comunicar un préstamo personal debe , o debía andar andar por los 200 pavels de multa...aunque el acuerdo privado es lícito ).

En fin...y en ésas, al menos se salva la franja del FGD sin entrar en berenjenales himbersores k puedan ser reprochados en el futuro. Para quien esté tranquilo en banca, por supuestón.


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

Spoiler: Cuñáo fecal



"]


paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hartos de discusiones estúpidas? opina...
> 
> Si pudieras pulsar un botón y eliminar a uno de estos 2 foreros, cuál sería el eliminado?



A ver, bujarrona...k la zampada de esperma del pompero es cosa tuya. A mí no me metas en tus charodilemas.

A mí me respondes a lo planteado en tu cacareo y si te sale de las bragas meadas, por privado. Arreglaíto y sin salpicar a la especie en pleno con tus marudramas. . A k es fácil ? 

Besiiiisss...y saludetes al carcamal chochogenario ...ande las dan, las pillan. Haberlo pensáo antes.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Abr 2020)

Todo buen metalero tiene su vena contrarian y anti sistema e irse de putas es ir en contra de la coñocracia. Así que más respeto a los puteros metaleros 

@esseri buena idea esa de meter en spoiler tus paridas e improperios en contra de otros compañeros. Así el que se sienta aludido o le interese puede desplegar el spoiler y los que no, podemos seguir de largo. Sigue así muyayo.


----------



## Muttley (20 Abr 2020)

Muy muy relacionado. Y lo iba a poner precisamente.
En el mundo real, el petróleo de esquisto te lo regalan para que te lo lleves, con los pozos bombeando como si no hubiera mañana.
En los mundos de la piruleta, Shell a 15 aquí no pasa nada, la plata a 15$ en spot cuando en el mundo real es es imposible encontrar una onza física a menos de 23euros en ningún lugar del mundo en stock con las minas cerradas.
Yo de momento en el mundo de la piruleta no creo y me mantengo en liquidez, cubierto adecuadamente por mis MPs. fisicos de mundo real.
Esto caerá de maduro, no se si hoy, mañana o pasado. Pero caerá.


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2020)

Como se dice en el foro: con cada tapa del yogur nos van a regalar un barril.
La duda que viene inmediatamente es: en este mundo que se ha vuelto loco, ¿podría pasar lo mismo con los MPs? No creo, pero cosas más raras veredes


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2020)

La posible explicación es que la FED y el resto de bancos centrales, están haciendo esto, que no es otra cosa que un rescate a lo grande de todo lo que va a quebrar tarde o temprano:


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2020)

A -7 $, a ver a cuanto llegamos


----------



## Muttley (20 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Como se dice en el foro: con cada tapa del yogur nos van a regalar un barril.
> La duda que viene inmediatamente es: en este mundo que se ha vuelto loco, ¿podría pasar lo mismo con los MPs? No creo, pero cosas más raras veredes



No. Porque el oro y la plata es valor real, y da igual lo que diga el precio papel.
Y Siempre tendrá un valor real de intercambio como ocurre ahora.
Precios reales de un +20% spot en oro monedas y un 100% spot en plata monedas.
Lo que me acojona es que el papel pueda caer un 99% en un día. No en Venezuela o Zimbabwe...sino en USA o Europa.
El petróleo es energía y nunca puede tener un precio real de 0,14$ El barril de 208 litros como acabo de ver.
Es que es más caro el barril que lo contiene que el petróleo en sí mismo. Estilo Chile en la ultrainflación de Allende donde el saco valía varias veces más que los 25 kgs que el arroz que contenía. La gente tiraba el arroz para revender el saco.
Es como si las cápsulas de monedas valieran más que las monedas de plata y para ello la onza debería valer 0,16€.
El papel lo aguanta todo....hasta que deja de aguantarlo. Y si el papel puede caer un 99% en un día en un subyacente real (barril de petróleo)....que garantías hay que no lo hagan los bonos, las acciones o los dólares que en muchos casos no están respaldados por nada.

Esto sí que me ha acojonado de verdad.
Siempre he creído que el sistema financiero de activos estaba realmente podrido en un cancer de crecimiento de deuda y esta es la demostración final que el mundo como lo entendemos hoy va a cambiar.

Cuidaos mucho.

Edito @kikepm .....a -7$!!!


A las 20:53.....a -25$


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Abr 2020)

El término baht induce a confusión porque es el nombre de la moneda oficial en Tailandia y también es el nombre de una medida de peso.


1 baht = 15,244 gramos


Lo que se ve en vídeo es gente que va a vender collares y brazaletes y que es con lo que suelen comerciar esas tiendas, nada de krugerrands ni filarmónicas, sino joyas de oro que allí son de 23K o 96,5% de pureza, por eso se ven de color más amarillo que la joyería de 18K que se vende en España.



Valor a día de hoy:

*BAR* (1 BAHT WEIGHT, 96.5%)
BUY ฿ 25,600.00
SELL ฿ 25,800.00

*ORNAMENT* (1 BAHT WEIGHT, 96.5%)
BUY ฿ 25,135.28
SELL ฿ 26,300.00


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2020)

Pues yo soy muy cuadriculado pero no lo entiendo. Pagar por deshacerse de petróleo como si fuese basura nuclear? Entiendo que si he comprado por especular lo regale, pero, ¿pagar?
Ya me parecía difícil con los tipos de interés pero esto???
Con el oro papel podría pasar algo similar, (de lejos) ya hubo una bajada que algunos no entendían a finales de marzo.


----------



## runik (20 Abr 2020)

Vengo de currar y la que habéis montado pollitos, con encuesta y todo de quien se va del foro! xDDD

Os dejo un artículo bastante interesante de los movimientos del oro en 2008 y ahora:

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4332964-gold-underperformance-during-panics-is-not-new

Que las grandes manos de dinero vendieron oro en la caída a 1450$/oz del 11 al 14 de Marzo, tiene sentido para cubrir pérdidas, lo que no tiene sentido es la subida en rally del S&P500 desde el 23 de Marzo, cuando la economía en USA está en coma inducido.

Hay otro artículo bastante bueno que compartió Esseri de la relación oro-dolar-petróleo, es oro en paño:
The Oil and Gold Disconnect and Why It Matters: Price Wars and the USD

Ya había leído lo mismo en otro blog español hace un mes, pena que no encuentro en enlace, resumiendo: era que sólo había capacidad en las reservas mundiales de petróleo para dos meses, que se llegarían a pagar precios negativos por almacenar, y que los saudíes tenían capacidad financiera para seguir con esto 1 año, con la finalidad de cargarse el dólar (esto ya es Mad Max total, ahora el que quiera que se lo crea)

Estados unidos está imprimiendo papel a mansalva, y les están tocando los cojones con el petróleo, y el país en coma. Es posible que se lo carguen??

Y lo importante del post, el oro qué pasa? yo no tengo npi, y por eso vengo aquí.


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2020)

La única forma de, difícilmente, entender lo que pasa es que hayas entrado apalancado, con 1 te hayas metido en 100 y prefieras perder 15 a perder 99 por un precio de 0


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Abr 2020)

Una preguntilla de analfabeto, que significa esto, es decir que repercusiones tiene esto ???? 

Es que me he acojonado cuando lo he visto pero no se ni por que.


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2020)

Dicen que es Rusia la que ha empezado la guerra del crudo, pero yo creo que ha sido Arabia Saudí: Rusia depende del petróleo para alimentar a su población, la prueba es que ha tenido que vender oro para compensar la bajada de ingresos del crudo máxime cuando llevaba muchos meses acumulando oro.
Lo que no se es lo que pretende Arabia, todos sabemos que es amigo de conveniencia de USA: le compra el oro y le defiende/vende armas, pero, al mismo tiempo, USA es protector de Israel, el mayor enemigo del mundo árabe. ¿Se está envalentonado Arabia?


----------



## Muttley (20 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una preguntilla de analfabeto, que significa esto, es decir que repercusiones tiene esto ????
> 
> Es que me he acojonado cuando lo he visto pero no se ni por que.



En plan sencillo.
Que lo que vale de verdad son tus pisos y tu oro. 
Los bonos, los euros, los papeles, las acciones, los números en un ordenador....eso no vale nada. No tiene valor real. Es filfa. 
Puede bajar un 135% (Lo pueden bajar a discreción a donde sea). 
Incluso con un subyacente (hay un barril de petróleo detrás). 
Ni tu pisos ni tus oros pueden bajar un -135% de un día a otro.


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Dicen que es Rusia la que ha empezado la guerra del crudo, pero yo creo que ha sido Arabia Saudí: Rusia depende del petróleo para alimentar a su población, la prueba es que ha tenido que vender oro para compensar la bajada de ingresos del crudo máxime cuando llevaba muchos meses acumulando oro.
> Lo que no se es lo que pretende Arabia, todos sabemos que es amigo de conveniencia de USA: le compra el oro y le defiende/vende armas, pero, al mismo tiempo, USA es protector de Israel, el mayor enemigo del mundo árabe. ¿Se está envalentonado Arabia?



A no descartar k éstos, o China, metan el Oro en la ecuación.


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> En plan sencillo.
> Que lo que vale de verdad son tus pisos y tu oro.
> Los bonos, los euros, los papeles, las acciones, los números en un ordenador....eso no vale nada. No tiene valor real. Es filfa.
> Puede bajar un 135% (Lo pueden bajar a discreción a donde sea).
> ...



Imagina que tienes que pagar todos los meses un 10% de IBI, ¿seguirías pensando lo mismo? Los creo capaces de todo


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, alguien decía que el límite del precio de oro y, sobretodo, plata, era el coste de extracción. Si te regalan e incluso pagan  por llevarte el petróleo, el coste de minado baja un huevo


----------



## Muttley (20 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagina que tienes que pagar todos los meses un 10% de IBI, ¿seguirías pensando lo mismo? Los creo capaces de todo



Claro que son capaces. De eso y de más.
Pero eso aplica a todo.
Y si meten un 25% de IVA? O un tipo mínimo de IRPF del 30%?
A lo que voy es que una propiedad sin deudas en un sitio adecuado es un seguro ante la locura demente de los mercados de mentirijilla.
Y la ventaja del oro es que no tiene impuestos. Y que la declaración de beneficios entre particulares corresponde solo a la conciencia fiscal individual 
Y la plata igual comprada con IVA mínimo.



FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien decía que el límite del precio de oro y, sobretodo, plata, era el coste de extracción. Si te regalan e incluso pagan  por llevarte el petróleo, el coste de minado baja un huevo



Hay que distinguir entre precio papel y precio real.
Aunque el precio del barril esté a -25$ NADIE va a pagar para que te lleves el barril.
Primero porque todas las empresas tienen hedging para evitar exposiciones a precio papel menores que su precio de extracción. Y en esto las mineras son igual que las petroleras.
Ni unas ni otras pueden sobrevivir con los costes financieros asociados mucho tiempo. Al menos las mineras, las petroleras de esquisto seguro que cuentan con líneas de crédito gratuitas para aguantar cualquier hedging a -25 lo que haga falta.
Que para eso son del país impresor-opresor.
Pero vamos, que no hay problema, como decía por ahí alguien que si la plata abultaba mucho....que no hay problema, que me la venda el 999 a spot que yo compro toda La que me pueda ofrecer....y si ya encima me paga por llevármela...


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Claro que son capaces. De eso y demás.
> Pero eso aplica a todo.
> Y si meten un 25% de IVA? O un tipo mínimo de IRPF del 30%?
> A lo que voy es que una propiedad sin deudas en un sitio adecuado es un seguro ante la locura demente de los mercados de mentirijilla.
> ...



Precisamente por eso prefiero el vil metal a la vivienda, sobretodo si pudiera obtenerlo sin conocimiento del big brother


----------



## runik (20 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Claro que son capaces. De eso y demás.
> Pero eso aplica a todo.
> Y si meten un 25% de IVA? O un tipo mínimo de IRPF del 30%?
> A lo que voy es que una propiedad sin deudas en un sitio adecuado es un seguro ante la locura demente de los mercados de mentirijilla.
> ...



Te lo compro a medias, las líneas de crédito no son infinitas, y en USA ya llevan bajo la lupa desde hace años, unas pocas incluso tuvieron que cerrar por pérdidas:
El rating de las firmas de fracking de EEUU apunta al impago

Y el oro qué, subirá como la espuma? si tengo que apostar diría que sí, pero sin fundamento económico ninguno

Los días que vienen serán históricos, y espero que no tengamos que llorar.


----------



## mr_nobody (20 Abr 2020)

Lo unico que hay que entender es que esto es el cuento de la lechera y que el precio del oro esta hiper manipulado sino estaria hace tiempo ha 5000e/oz y mucha mas gente estaria interesada.

Edito: el precio estaria en 30,000/oz dado que solo hay ~21gOro/cabeza en este mundo


----------



## Muttley (20 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Precisamente por eso prefiero el vil metal a la vivienda, sobretodo si pudiera obtenerlo sin conocimiento del big brother



Puse el ejemplo en respuesta a @Notrabajo34 forero rentista con propiedades inmobiliarias en alquiler, por eso la alusión a los pisos.



runik dijo:


> Te lo compro a medias, las líneas de crédito no son infinitas, y en USA ya llevan bajo la lupa desde hace años, unas pocas incluso tuvieron que cerrar por pérdidas:
> El rating de las firmas de fracking de EEUU apunta al impago
> 
> Y el oro qué, subirá como la espuma? si tengo que apostar diría que sí, pero sin fundamento económico ninguno
> ...



A new $2.3 trillion Fed plan to aid localities and companies

“In doing so, the Fed will pump an additional $2.3 trillion into the U.S. economy. The central bank, in part, is drawing on money made available in Congress' new economic relief package to buy municipal bonds as well as debt that did not previously qualify for federal backing.

The extraordinary rescue package comes on top of efforts the Fed has already made to bolster the economy, including cutting its benchmark interest rate to near zero and supplying more than $1 trillion to purchase Treasury and mortgage-backed securities to help keep credit flowing”.

230000000000 (2,3 y 12 ceros)De dólares a añadir al 1000000000000 dólares (1 y doce ceros) del mes pasado.

Eso explica por que Occidental petroleum (ticker OXY) a pesar de producir petroleo wti y operar en exclusiva yacimientos de petróleo de esquisto solo ha perdido un 7,63% hoy.
Y eso tras haber comprado a precio de oro Anadarko el año pasado. Ya que consideraban que su exposición al esquisto no era suficiente y por eso necesitaban más
Pagaron 38000 millones de dólares por ella. 

https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...to-reserves-i-first-thought?mod=mw_quote_news

Pongo esta, pero vamos, la que quieras, mira lo que han hecho las cotizaciones hoy de Marathon...

Edito: si tienes oro y plata en físico suficiente, si has hecho los deberes, llorarás....de alegria.


----------



## fff (20 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> Y el oro qué, subirá como la espuma? si tengo que apostar diría que sí, pero sin fundamento económico ninguno



El oro es dinero. De hecho es la única cosa que es dinero y reserva de valor. El día que no te lo valoren o te lo compren muy barato es que te están engañando


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> En plan sencillo.
> Que lo que vale de verdad son tus pisos y tu oro.
> Los bonos, los euros, los papeles, las acciones, los números en un ordenador....eso no vale nada. No tiene valor real. Es filfa.
> Puede bajar un 135% (Lo pueden bajar a discreción a donde sea).
> ...



Hombre los pisos si que pueden bajar con mala leche, de echo ya habran bajado una barbaridad, yo los mios siempre los he comprado en epoca de ruina.

Te comento un caso, hace años mis padres compraron una casa de lujo en urbanizacion potente, hay futbolistas de 1º division por alli y gente de pasta.

Esas casas hace 25 o 30 años con otra crisis pasaron de valer 30 millones de pesetas de la epoca a 6 millones de pesetas, estas casas llegaron a vender una en 500.000 euros en la burbuja

Alomejor no llegan a bajar a 0 pero bajar a los mismos 30,000 euros que pagaron mis padres.......

La mayoria de estas cosas no salen al mercado, a mi padre lo llamo un familiar y la compro sin verla esa misma mañana.

Tambien cuentan de vecinos dandose porrazos contra la pared cuando se enteraron de aquellas bajadas, gente que un dia habian pagado 30 millones y veian como se vendian a la semana en cinco.


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2020)

Voy a lanzar una teoría de porque ahora la crisis. Como dicen, abro paraguas y encantado de que me rebatáis.
Pienso que los que mandan quieren hacer mesa limpia (no necesariamente un reset), quieren quedarse con todo. La bolsa la dominan a placer y pueden prolongar o parar el juego cuando quieran.
Otra cosa es la vivienda. Por la experiencia española, creo que es similar a nivel mundial, la mayoría del montante de las hipotecas se hizo entre 2000 y 2009 con plazos a 30 años. Muchas han pagado gran parte del principal, si ahora se dejasen de pagar, los bancos ya habrían recibido mucho dinero y además se quedarían con ellas. (Cuando digo bancos, es el primer eslabón, a ellos esto no le interesa, al menos a los españoles que también sufrirían/quebrarian, hay ‘algo’ por encima realmente beneficiado ) Si esperan mucho más las hipotecas se habrán saldado o se hará el esfuerzo por saldarlas y se perderá la oportunidad de quedárselas a bajo coste. Digamos que estamos en el momento óptimo para quebrar a las endeudadas familias. Pienso que el resto del mundo está de forma similar.
Sería al mismo tiempo quebrar a la mayoría de bancos, quedarte con ellos, quebrar a las personas, quedarte con sus viviendas y cobrar un alquiler.
Beneficiados?? Quien tenga liquidez, fondos buitre...


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Dicen que es Rusia la que ha empezado la guerra del crudo, pero yo creo que ha sido Arabia Saudí: Rusia depende del petróleo para alimentar a su población, la prueba es que ha tenido que vender oro para compensar la bajada de ingresos del crudo máxime cuando llevaba muchos meses acumulando oro.
> Lo que no se es lo que pretende Arabia, todos sabemos que es amigo de conveniencia de USA: le compra el oro y le defiende/vende armas, pero, al mismo tiempo, USA es protector de Israel, el mayor enemigo del mundo árabe. ¿Se está envalentonado Arabia?



Rusia no ha empezado esta guerra. Sobre el aliado de USA que comentas, lo es también del país del petróleo en estos momentos puesto que ambos comparten enemigo común. Ahora mismo no nay espacio para almacenar más, ni flotante ni on-shore.

Aparte de la caída en las última semanas del precio del petróleo por una caída en la demanda, lo que ha pasado en las últimas 36 horas tiene un "culpable" o si preferís una explicación: los USO ETF. USO poseía el 25% de los contratos a futuro del petróleo que vencían el martes. Debido al vencimiento del papel hay solo dos opciones: o vendían o lo compraban en físico. Pero como no están preparados para coger el físico, tienen que vender.

Los papeles tienen eso. Y apuesto a que USO ETF va a disolverse O la la Fed los va a comprar / intervenir / etc.

Detrás de eso sigue la tragedia: la perforacion de pozos en US ha caído un 11% en una semana, se están perdiendo muchos muchos muchos empleos en tierra usanas. Ese link con la economía real es el link que tenemos los que de danto en tanto entramos en el hilo, y ese es el punto de conexión con Af/Au como refugio.

Tiempos duros por venir.


----------



## cuidesemele (21 Abr 2020)

Pero pero que es esto? el petroleo, el oro, los BCE... no entiendo nada. Vengo aqui a comentar porque a mi alrededor comentar estas cosas es de 'friki'. La que se esta liando...

Asi como en el 2008 consegui 'descifrar' a matrix y acerte mas que falle en mis acciones, esta vez se estan superando. No me entero de nada ni de hacia donde ir. Me alineo mas con L_G hacia deflacion y despues inflacion pero vamos, tirando un dado estaria igual de seguro.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Asi como en el 2008 consegui 'descifrar' a matrix y acerte mas que falle en mis acciones, esta vez se estan superando. No me entero de nada ni de hacia donde ir. Me alineo mas con L_G hacia deflacion y despues inflacion pero vamos, tirando un dado estaria igual de seguro.



Bueno, siempre se puede destripar unos pájaros y observar sus entrañas...No me mires así, a los romanos les funcionaba.


----------



## Muttley (21 Abr 2020)

Cuidado con el oro y la plata ahora, hablo del precio spot por supuesto no del precio real.

La plata tradicionalmente siempre ha tenido una correlación muy fuerte con el petróleo. pero claro esto es cuando las minas sumnistran y hay una actividad industrial "normal". Ahora el paradigma de plata alta-petróleo alto, la plata como reserva de valor energética actual y el petróleo como potencial energético pierde validez cuando la plata ni siquiera tiene suministro y el petróleo lo inunda todo.
Siguiendo la interpretación histórica-racional, a medio plazo, ese potencial de energía barato debiera tarducirse en energía en forma de onza barata....pero como digo, estamos en un cambio de sistema y nadie sabe que va a pasar.
De momento estamos comprobando la total descorrelación entre plata papel y plata física.

El oro en tiempos de posibles bajadas para la bolsa (como las que se adivinan) sirve para en los primeros momentos generar liquidez donde cubrir los márgenes en el corto plazo como vimos en Marzo. la descorrelación entre oro papel y oro real es menor, pero también existe en valores entre el 15-20% de premium.

Seguramente me equivoque pero vuelvo a ver el ratio oro/plata papel por encima de 120, la plata en 13-13,5$ y el oro en 1580$-1600$.

Curiosamente en el mundo real, una onza de oro krugerrand ahora en goldsilver.be a 1711 euros con stock actual.
La onza de plata más barata con stock en goldsilver.be es la onza rectangular de la perth mint a 25,07 euros
Eso es un ratio oro/plata real de 68.
Todo "normal". "Circulen"....


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2020)

Otra idea tonta: con el precio actual del petróleo, no sería posible algún “accidente” de algún petrolero??


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Otra idea tonta: con el precio actual del petróleo, no sería posible algún “accidente” de algún petrolero??



Lo que seria posible es un "amo a mi pais con locura pero menos que los votos que me vov a llevar" y hacer una trumpada: continuar la tumba abierat the shale oil y del fracking para llevar los inventarios al maximo con petroleo nacional... si el petroleo pudiera pintarse, Trump lo haria con las 50 stars. Pero esa jugda tiene sus riesgos a medio plazo.

Si eso ocurre, ante la falta de capacidad de almacenamiento y con la propia limitacion de procesamiento de las refinerias, los grifos se empezaran a cerrar... Por cuanto tiempo? Lo que dure la caida en la demanda, es decir, la mega-crisis deflacionaria a la que entramos...


----------



## Muttley (21 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Otra idea tonta: con el precio actual del petróleo, no sería posible algún “accidente” de algún petrolero??



Offtopic.
Que curioso que lo menciones.
Hoy mismo gente de la mar de pesca costera y de bajura me ha dicho "que les vendría bien un prestige".



JohnGalt dijo:


> Lo que seria posible es un "amo a mi pais con locura pero menos que los votos que me vov a llevar" y hacer una trumpada: continuar la tumba abierat the shale oil y del fracking para llevar los inventarios al maximo con petroleo nacional... si el petroleo pudiera pintarse, Trump lo haria con las 50 stars. Pero esa jugda tiene sus riesgos a medio plazo.
> 
> Si eso ocurre, ante la falta de capacidad de almacenamiento y con la propia limitacion de procesamiento de las refinerias, los grifos se empezaran a cerrar... Por cuanto tiempo? Lo que dure la caida en la demanda, es decir, la mega-crisis deflacionaria a la que entramos...



Cuales son las empresas que ves como insider en una posición más delicada?
Yo entiendo que empresas más globales como BP, Shell, Total por diversidad geográfica y con el refino y la parte downstream enjuagarán sus balances.
Es que no me explico que pasa con OXY por ejemplo, que apenas cae por lo de ayer cuando su actividad está un 70% en persian basin y después de pagar el año pasado 38000 millones por Anadarko que añade más gasolina ala hoguera.
O tullow oil...que tendría que estar al borde de la quiebra.

Abusando un poco de tu tiempo, también me gustará aprender por qué a las empresas de gas natural "les ha venido bien" estos precios de brent tano en exploración, como en FRSU tanto en comercio minorista.
Si crees que se sale un poco de la temática del post, pues por privado.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## JohnGalt (21 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Offtopic.
> Que curioso que lo menciones.
> Hoy mismo gente de la mar de pesca costera y de bajura me ha dicho "que les vendría bien un prestige".
> 
> ...




Hola, quizas sea off-topic, pero os dejo mi opinion porque a fin de cuentas intuyo que las quiebras y las perdidas de empleo relativas al sector energetico influiran en el devenir de la gente por aquellas tierras usanas, y eso me da un pelin de yuyu...

Las empresas que veo mas delicadas son las que tienen una alta exposicion en E&P, puesto que con precios tan bajos y unos costos de operacion fijos que son elevados (es un negocio muy intensivo), sus libros sufren. Las empresas energeticas "integradas", que tienen un balance entre upstream y downstream, sufriran menos.

Creo que empresas como Transocean y la que tu mismo comentas, Anadarko, van a pasarlo mal. Por ende, empresas de servicios como Haliburton, que tiene ya de por si un LTD/Equity ratio de casi el 60%, tambien sufriran. Por cierto, a OXY le pasa lo mismo, casi un 55%, con lo cual, con el lastre de Anadarko, no van a tener una cuenta de resultados muy promisoria. Creo que ayer OXY no cayo porque el mercado ya lo habia descontado antes (te acuerdas de Repsol con su "magnifico" negocio en Escocia?)....

EXXON o CHEVRON, por poner un ejemplo de majors, capearan el temporal y con unos LTD/Equity ratio por debajo del 5-6%, saldran adelante.

Por otro lado, las empresas que extraen del Permian Basin, si lo hacen con un coste de extraccion de 50$/barril son realmente buenas. Pero por otro lado otros no estan mejor: Rusia anda por los 45$/barril.

Respecto a lo del gas natural, no lo tengo claro en absoluto, porque igual que pueden beneficiarse, pueden perjudicarse. Es cierto que SHELL estrategicamente invirtio en GN en momentos de bajos precios de petroleo y le ha ido relativamente bien. Pero no lo tengo claro porque con la tecnologia del shale y la perforamcion horizontal dirigida el gas natural paso a moverse en mercados regionales (en US) desvinculados del petroleo, por lo que ambas commodities pasaron a ser claramente SUSTITUTAS una de la otra, rompiendo los coeficientes de correlacion historicos hasta la fecha. Pero tambien es cierto que eso tiene un limite, y yo creo que en realidad a la larga un bajo precio del petroleo llevara aparejado un menor precio de gas natural por MMBTU (es lo que paso en US y en UK en 2015) hasta que los precios vuelvan a subir.

Lo que es cierto es que podemos estar ante un escenario de menor precio de crudo - menor demanda de curdo - menor demanda de gas natural (economia going down) - cancelacion de proyectos de exploracion (de GN tb) - desbalance upstream / downstream y consumo - perdida de la posibilidad de la sustitucion inversa - foco en invertir selecgivamente en tecnologia para bajar costes de produccion de GN - mejora de margen. El problema es que los dos ultimos puntos, si no has hecho los deberes antes, tardan en llegar, por eso creo que veremos interestantes operaciones de compra/venta de algunos assets...

Saludos


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2020)

Halliburton, de que me suena :
Estados unidos: ¿campos de concentración?
Preparando USA para los disturbios que vienen


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

*cp)*

Por el camiii i nooo yo mentre tengooo...




*Bank of America boosts 18-month gold target to $3000*

"
El oro bajó $ 12 hoy a $ 1683, pero ha habido algunas compras persistentes en la última hora, ya que se recupera de un mínimo de $ 1659.

Una nota que está llamando la atención es del Bank of America, que elevó su objetivo de oro de 18 meses a $ 3000 desde $ 2000. Eso sería casi el doble de los niveles actuales.

"Nuestros modelos de CTA sugieren que el posicionamiento del oro es ligero, probablemente debido al aumento en la volatilidad y la caída mecánica en el índice Sharpe de oro. Pero esta restricción podría cambiar a medida que la volatilidad siga cayendo rápidamente en los mercados financieros", escriben.

Su base es que muchos de los riesgos de los movimientos del banco central se socializarán y que las monedas fiduciarias podrían verse presionadas. Ven un precio promedio de $ 1695 este año y $ 2063 en 2021.

En el lado negativo, advierten que una demanda más lenta de joyas de China e India podría ser un obstáculo para el oro, pero que "la represión financiera ha vuelto a una escala extraordinaria".

"


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

@Muttley

K conste k para mí, 3000 ó 14.230 es la misma memez k el Oro por papas del tal Llinares.

Estamos en una encrucijada monetaria . EL valor de los activos hábiles en la próxima pantalla irá en función de los matices de ese nuevo paradigma. Hasta no tener éso sobre la mesa, se pueden valorar tendencias, no cifras.

Pero wé...k éstas no pintan mal, asínnn k ferpecto pa´ir tirando. Paso a paso.


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2020)

Es cierto, Guantamo esta en Cuba


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2020)

La burbuja del paladio no ha dicho su última palabra.


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2020)

El oro subirá a US$3.000, 50% más que récord actual, dice BofA


----------



## Muttley (21 Abr 2020)

SRS Rocco report



Vaya video. Pone los pelos de punta con los gráficos. Coches retail, semillas, combustible...
Imprescindible para saber por donde van los USA. Y eso que el mismo domingo aventuraba precios WTI menores a 10....en un día hasta -38. 
Y como se decía hace unos años, cuando USA se constipa....España....que Dios nos coja confesados.

*COMING COLLAPSE OF U.S. FINANCIAL PONZI SCHEME: Leading To Exploding Gold & Silver Prices*

Americans are totally unprepared for the coming collapse in the U.S. Financial Ponzi Scheme and Economy. While the highly-leveraged debt-based U.S. financial system and economy were going to implode on their own in due time, the global contagion has sped up the process considerably.
Unfortunately, there is no way that the U.S. economy will ever return back to the level it was at the end of 2019. Furthermore, I believe that the United States reached the ultimate peak of unconventional shale oil production. This is terrible news for the U.S. government policy of “U.S. Energy Independence.” With the oil price trading at $20, and soon to reach the single digits, shale oil companies are being destroyed DAY IN & DAY OUT.
With the destruction of the U.S. Shale Industry now taking place right in front of our eyes, the “LAST HOPE” for continuing business as usual, the Collapse of the U.S. Financial Ponzi Scheme has begun.

In the new video update, I provide colorful charts, including information you can’t find anywhere else on the internet. One of these charts shows how the massive increase in total U.S. debt was the primary factor in driving U.S. GDP to a record of $21.7 trillion in 2019. Early on, the increase in the United States energy consumption paralleled the rise in the country’s GDP and total debt levels. However, this all changed after 1970; when U.S. conventional oil production peaked, followed by Nixon dropping the Gold-Dollar peg.





The U.S. Financial Ponzi Scheme and Economy have been propped up by growing or stable energy consumption. Now that U.S. oil demand has fallen off a cliff, it is destroying financial assets left and right. Thus, the Fed is currently buying everything but stocks… which it may shortly. With the majority of U.S. Household Assets invested in Financial Assets, the global contagion is now detonating the TICKING TIMEBOMB. It’s only a matter of time before a large percentage of U.S. Household Asset values evaporate.





I then compare U.S. Household Asset values to total Global Gold and Silver Investment. To see this comparison, you have to watch the video above.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Abr 2020)

El eterno debate es que si una onza supusiera 50 kUSD, estariamos en un escenario en el que el papelito en realidad no serviria para nada. En esos escenarios la piramide de necesidades basicas y accesorias creo que ya no seria piramide y que bueno, dependeria de lo que el poseedor de oro realmente necesita para sacarse una onza de encima... En un escenario FIAT normal de los proximos meses, no creo que podamos ver ese ratio.


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2020)

JohnGalt dijo:


> El eterno debate es que si una onza supusiera 50 kUSD, estariamos en un escenario en el que el papelito en realidad no serviria para nada. En esos escenarios la piramide de necesidades basicas y accesorias creo que ya no seria piramide y que bueno, dependeria de lo que el poseedor de oro realmente necesita para sacarse una onza de encima... En un escenario FIAT normal de los proximos meses, no creo que podamos ver ese ratio.



Pongámonos en el hipotético caso de que el oro haga x10, imagino, primero, que no sería de la noche a la mañana, ¿6 meses, 2 años? Con un pequeño decalaje seguiría un aumento de precios de bienes similar y con otro pequeño decalaje los sueldos. Sería fácil que los ahorros en Fiat bajasen x10. El oro sería una buena forma, no de enriquecerse, si no de conservar el poder adquisitivo y pasar el temporal.
Mi duda es con las deudas, seguramente buscarían la forma de hacer que fuesen también x10 para que nadie se escape, al menos para los particulares, quizás no para los estados. Si se mantuvieran serían mucho más fáciles de pagar al ganar x10


----------



## contrabajos (22 Abr 2020)

Los confetis de colores pasarán a valer entre cero y nada. Los tengas aquí, o en un banco Paco en Suiza. Al tiempo.


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2020)

Los buenos burbujeros sabemos que intentarán, por todos los medios, que paguemos las deudas de los demás, especialmente en este país que es España


----------



## Muttley (22 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Los buenos burbujeros sabemos que intentarán, por todos los medios, que paguemos las deudas de los demás, especialmente en este país que es España



Los buenos burbujeros somos lonchafinistas o lonchafinistas premium (término acuñado por @condimento en el foro de expats para referirse a personas con sueldos medios-altos o altos que se prodigan también en la religión lonchafinista de gasto contenido) y en general somos incrédulos con las informaciones políticas, sociales y económicas de los mass media.
Eso es una ventaja inicial.
Como buenos burbujeros tenemos planes A, B y C...y procuramos no estar a “dos nóminas de la indigencia” con la capacidad de cada uno y en general somos tocatejistas o buscamos deudas únicamente la largo plazo (A 15-20-30años ) en bienes esenciales (viviendas....no cayennes) sostenibles con nuestro nivel de ingresos.
Muchos de este foro en particular tenemos parte de nuestros ahorros protegidos por metales (oro y plata, acciones mineras) fuera del Sistema general del régimen confiscatorio estatal más evidente en el que solo nuestra “conciencia” fiscal nos obliga a declarar 
Asi de entrada es buen punto de partida.
Caerán muchos antes que nosotros.

Y sí las cosas se ponen feas....Sudeste asiático.
A vueltas por ahí (lonchafinismo inside)


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2020)

Te falta decir: Tochovista es nuestro pastor, con el nada me falta. O, como decía Pepinox: va a consumir su p* madre


----------



## esseri (22 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Los buenos burbujeros somos lonchafinistas o lonchafinistas premium (término acuñado por @condimento en el foro de expats para referirse a personas con sueldos medios-altos o altos que se prodigan también en la religión lonchafinista de gasto contenido) y en general somos incrédulos con las informaciones políticas, sociales y económicas de los mass media.
> Eso es una ventaja inicial.
> Como buenos burbujeros tenemos planes A, B y C...y procuramos no estar a “dos nóminas de la indigencia” con la capacidad de cada uno y en general somos tocatejistas o buscamos deudas únicamente la largo plazo (A 15-20-30años ) en bienes esenciales (viviendas....no cayennes) sostenibles con nuestro nivel de ingresos.
> Muchos de este foro en particular tenemos parte de nuestros ahorros protegidos por metales (oro y plata, acciones mineras) fuera del Sistema general del régimen confiscatorio estatal más evidente en el que solo nuestra “conciencia” fiscal nos obliga a declarar
> ...



Yastamox encorsetando el libre albedrío livertarihan, kojonex ya, hoyga !!! 

Como decía el otro y hablando de "wenos" ...sólo soy weno como MAL EJEMPLO, mirusté.

A partir de ahí... Viva el Vidapadrixmo Ultraortodoxo en su más severa contemplación , las chatis , los yates y el Gran Reserva. El lonchafinismo debe ser una reacción ante la irresponsabilidá del Paco o la Charo promedio en sus cuentas y su querencia a cabalgar burbujas. Pero esta vida está pa´fuckársela hasta k no _te s_´empine, Téte...k son dos telediarios. Y en lo de la sostenibilidá con los ingresos está el matute, maifrén.

O sea k allakadakualo, pero vamos, k ni todo el monte es orégano ni todos los pastores Tochovista...ni todo el orbe borregos werfanitos.

Biba el Vidapadrixmo 7º Asamblea ,Gold & Crypto en cinco cifras y las viudas más frescas , empezando por la de Clicquot !!!

ÚH , YÉAH !!!


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Pongámonos en el hipotético caso de que el oro haga x10, imagino, primero, que no sería de la noche a la mañana, ¿6 meses, 2 años? Con un pequeño decalaje seguiría un aumento de precios de bienes similar y con otro pequeño decalaje los sueldos. Sería fácil que los ahorros en Fiat bajasen x10. El oro sería una buena forma, no de enriquecerse, si no de conservar el poder adquisitivo y pasar el temporal.
> Mi duda es con las deudas, seguramente buscarían la forma de hacer que fuesen también x10 para que nadie se escape, al menos para los particulares, quizás no para los estados. Si se mantuvieran serían mucho más fáciles de pagar al ganar x10



En argentina se pesificaron ajustadas al CER... creo recordar.


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2020)

Wikipedia: 
Estableciéndose de este modo la llamada “pesificación asimétrica” en la cual las deudas con el sistema financiero fueron pesificadas a razón de un peso por dólar, pero los depósitos en moneda extranjera fueron reconocidos por las entidades financieras a razón de $ 1,40 = US$ 1, 00. La diferencia fue reconocida por el Gobierno nacional con un bono que se le entregó a los bancos para compensar dicha “asimetría”.

Está claro que pueden hacer lo que les dé la gana con total impunidad


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2020)

El “corralito” y el “corralón” bancario Argentino. Como ocurrió realmente
En Argentina según entiendo salieron ganando los deudores y perdieron los grandes ahorradores


----------



## Muttley (23 Abr 2020)

Primero comentar que el oro y plata papel van para arriba. 
Por encima de 1600 euros la onza en el caso del oro. 15,5$ la plata. 
El problema es la compra de metal físico. Lo que se ha comentado. No hay disponible y si lo hay es a precios de mínimo el 10% en spot de un krugerrand. Goldsilver.be.

Yo ahora recomendaría mucha precaución en las compras de metal. 
En una situación normal de aprovisionamiento con minas abiertas el premium es del 2%-3%
Es decir, para compensar ese sobrespot pagado ahora el precio debería subir un 7%. 
Y no digo que no lo haga, digo que a lo mejor es preferible esperar a que se normalice el sobrespot. Lo mismo para la plata pero con muchísima más razón. Los sobrespots de 70% acabarán y se podrá comprar una onza a 21 en un entorno de precio papel a 18$.

Y sigo viendo a la onza de oro volviendo a 1550-1600$ y a la plata a 13,5-14$.
Papel por supuesto. 
Ahora mismo estoy fuera del mercado a la espera de oportunidades.


----------



## Berciano230 (23 Abr 2020)

Buenas tardes, personalmente tanto el razonamiento de @Muttley como el de @putabolsa me parecen acertados. 
Ahora mismo se esta pagando un “sobrespot” debido a la falta de oferta, y como comenta muttley tengo la esperanza que vuelva a la normalidad. 
El oro sigue su tendencia alcista clara pero ojalá tenga razón y corrija hasta esos puntos cosa que veo difusa.
Referente al comentario de putabolsa asiento con el en que tal y como esta todo prácticamente compensa comprar premium y completar alguna colección.


----------



## Muttley (23 Abr 2020)

Un pequeño inciso.
Cuando hablo de precios, me refiero a precios papel.
Si hace un mes, sólo se pudo encontrar plata en mano a 15 euros un par de dias...no creo que haya opciones para hacerlo ahora que ha volado todo. por mucho que baje. Ni a 17. Ni a 20.
Razono por qué creo que la plata papel tiene que bajar. Está fuertemente correlacionada con el petróleo que está a bandazos (y creo que esta pelicula está empezando) y puede estarlo con el SP500. Por lo menos en los grandes movimientos y como creo que al SP500 le falta (mucha) corrección y mucha purga eso me invita a pensar que puede llegar a esos valores, para luego dispararse.
Similar con el oro, que baja cuando la bolsa se despeña, para cubrir con liquidez posiciones. Claro que si hay efecto COMEX vaya usted a saber, si de verdad en vencimientos no pueden entregar fisico, puede ocurrir lo que en el WTI....pero a la inversa. To the moon.

También decir que encuentro potencial de compra de metal físico pero no en bullion, sino en plata y oro más premium, pues con los sobrespots, la diferencia entre una premium con un kruger o un ASE se ha reducido mucho.
Ejemplo: una lunar III de oro año de la rata, que es una moneda razonablemente con premium y con potencial de revalorizacion por encima del kruger, y a solo 37 euros de diferencia con éste en Goldsilver.be. Apenas un 2%.

Y por lo demás, espero que nadie me haga mucho caso en la operativa real. Son sólo pensamientos escritos.
El mejor consejo es formar una opinión propia como @putabolsa y como @Berciano230 y actuar en consecuencia. 
Hay información de sobra en este hilo y en el chincheta para ello. 
Y además como decía mi abuela a los 103 años:
1- La vida es corta, Pasarlo bien, ser felices siempre, disfrutar y no decir nunca que no a un buen plan.
2- Hay muchos caminos para hacerlo bien, y muchos caminos distintos para llegar al objetivo. Lo que hay que tener claro es el objetivo.


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Abr 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> El “corralito” y el “corralón” bancario Argentino. Como ocurrió realmente
> En Argentina según entiendo salieron ganando los deudores y perdieron los grandes ahorradores



Exacto, es lo que aprendí.


----------



## Errete (23 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta compañeros, ya sabemos que la plata tiene una demanda industrial muy alta y es cada vez más escasa, esto hará que en el futuro muchas empresas puedan buscar la materia prima en particulares, pero claro,es Ilegal fundir plata de monedas de curso legal, por lo que una empresa que utilice plata en cantidades industriales en caso de escasear cabe la posibilidad de que no lo pudiesen comprar en Formato moneda a particulares.
esto no hace que sea mejor invertir en lingotes?
el tema de las monedas pues si,de cara a la venta es lo más cómodo pero quizá en lingotes a la larga pueda tener más salida por este motivo, dicho esto, nunca tendría lingotes de más de un kilo, que opináis?


----------



## AHOREITOR (24 Abr 2020)

Por primera vez en cinco siglos se paralizó la producción en la mina de plata más grande del mundo


----------



## esseri (24 Abr 2020)

*cp)*

EN USA, un auténtico oxtión en la demanda : Chapas de Oro...de un x 6 en Buffalos a casi un POR VENTIDÓS !  ( Eagles ) . Las Eagles de Plata, un x9.




*US Mint: "US Precious Metals Coin Sales Skyrocket" - Live Trading News*

"A medida que estalló la pandemia de COVID-19, también lo hizo la demanda de monedas de platino, oro y plata recién acuñadas de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU.

En tiempos de crisis y dudas, los inversores trasladan algunos activos a refugios seguros. La demanda es tan alta que actualmente está despojando la oferta de Mint. Y si el historial es un indicador, no se desvanecerá pronto.

Las ventas de American Eagle *Platinum*, la moneda de lingotes oficial de Estados Unidos, fueron las más altas desde el lanzamiento del programa en Y 1997, *aumentando de 9,300 oz en febrero a 31,200 oz en marzo*. Hasta la fecha, las ventas de Y 2020 han excedido las ventas anuales desde el año 1999.

Las ventas de *oro* también son fuertes. *American Eagle Gold (22ct) y American Buffalo gold (24ct) subieron de 7,000 oz y 1000 oz en febrero a 151,500 oz y 47,500 oz en marzo respectivamente*, ambas monedas de lingotes de oro tuvieron su tercer mejor mes en 10 años.

Y las ventas de *plata de American Eagle* mantuvieron el ritmo de sus primos de platino y oro.* Las ventas saltaron de 650,000 oz en febrero a 5,482,500* oz en marzo. Son el séptimo más alto en la historia del programa, que comenzó en Y 1986.

Muchos inversores de lingotes son personas que buscan una cobertura para gestionar el riesgo. No son instituciones, ya que no tienen instrumentos financieros sofisticados como derivados a su disposición. Lo que sí tienen es efectivo y acceso a monedas de lingotes de metales preciosos.

Los especuladores también están en el juego de lingotes.

Los precios del oro pasaron de 1,471 en marzo a 1,726 en abril. Los precios de la plata pasaron de 12.11 a 15.70 y el platino de 588 a 784 en el mismo marco.

La acción es tan feroz que el suministro existente de estas monedas de lingotes no es suficiente para satisfacer la demanda. Por lo tanto, la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos tiene que acuñar nuevos para completar los pedidos de los distribuidores que no tienen inventario aún y todavía tienen clientes que claman por más. Como resultado, la Casa de la Moneda está haciendo monedas de lingotes a un ritmo no visto desde la Crisis Financiera de 2008 y la Gran Recesión.

Hacer las cosas complejas; La instalación de la Casa de la Moneda en West Point, Nueva York, actualmente está inactiva debido a un caso COVID-19 en el área circundante. Produce la mayoría de las monedas de metales preciosos en lingotes.

La presión para aumentar la producción no disminuirá en el corto plazo.

Espere que la demanda continúe al menos hasta que alcancemos algo parecido a lo normal. Cuando vimos la última crisis económica, la crisis financiera y la gran recesión, pasaron 11 años hasta que las ventas de lingotes de metales preciosos finalmente se restablecieron a sus niveles anteriores a la crisis.

Dado que el estímulo fiscal y monetario ya supera la última crisis, las monedas de lingotes de metales preciosos permanecerán en las carteras de los inversores en los próximos años."


----------



## PalPueblo (24 Abr 2020)

Que alguien me explique por qué la plata está a 30 euros la onza, y cotiza a 15, no me salen las cuentas ni con el famoso spot, ni el iva, ni nada.


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Abr 2020)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Que alguien me explique por qué la plata está a 30 euros la onza, y cotiza a 15, no me salen las cuentas ni con el famoso spot, ni el iva, ni nada.



Oferta y demanda debido al cierre de las minas y las cecas de monedas... si no hay suficiente físico para vender y la gente se pega por comprar lo poco que haya, ya puede estar "oficialmente" la cotización en negativo que el precio será el que la gente esté dispuesto a pagar... más o menos lo que ha pasado con el petróleo pero al contrario...


----------



## runik (24 Abr 2020)

Un amigo de un amigo (osea yo) le gustaría saber si alguien que ha comprado oro en Suiza, le han cobrado despacho de aduanas o algo similar? Porque como lo hagan en función del valor de la importación, igual que en las importaciones "normales", la ostia puede ser curiosa. No estoy hablando de aranceles ni IVA, que está exento intuyo, sólo despacho de aduanas.


----------



## runik (24 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias por el comentario, en mi caso sería a través de una tienda "normal", no es subasta, ya he preguntado y el envío es por FedEx. Investigaré un poco más pero creo que se me han sacado las ganas.


----------



## Muttley (24 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> Un amigo de un amigo (osea yo) le gustaría saber si alguien que ha comprado oro en Suiza, le han cobrado despacho de aduanas o algo similar? Porque como lo hagan en función del valor de la importación, igual que en las importaciones "normales", la ostia puede ser curiosa. No estoy hablando de aranceles ni IVA, que está exento intuyo, sólo despacho de aduanas.



Añadiendo a lo que ha dicho @putabolsa con lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo,
En ningún caso creo que la diferencia entre comprar en la UE y fuera de la UE compense ya que con la suma de aduanas, envíos y tal te va a salir más o menos igual. Hay tiendas en Alemania y Bélgica donde el paquete no pasa por aduanas y "te libras". Y en el caso de la plata lleva IVA superreducido o no lleva. Oro no lleva IVA.
El riesgo de que te lo paren es muy elevado. Y además ahora tienen que estar aburridos, con lo que las posibilidades son mayores.

Las únicas monedas que son díficiles de conseguir en la UE a precio razonable son o bien monedas de colección (tiradas cortísimas de mints de fuera de la UE) como el calendario azteca de 1kg de plata por ejemplo o bien monedas de mints americanas privadas donde en USA tienen un precio ajustado a spot y en Europa o no se encuentran o se van de madre como cualquiera de estas por ejemplo Osborne Mint Silver Rounds For Sale | Buy Silver Rounds from Osborne Mint | APMEX
Yo estas las compro durante mis viajes de trabajo a USA y México si el precio es el adecuado. Eso en plata. De hecho compré mi calendario azteca en México. En oro nunca he comprado fuera de la UE.
En oro las únicas que se me ocurren que pueda salir bien comprarlas fuera de la UE pueden ser las pandas de oro antiguas y rarísimas, las de oro USA más raras y poco más.... lo demás creo que se puede encontrar en la UE a precio competitivo.
Todo lo anterior es para coleccionistas ya muy metidos en materia, de esos que buscan los 8 escudos de un año en particular de un rey en particular de una ceca en particular. Un perfil bastante alejado al mío.


----------



## FranMen (24 Abr 2020)

Nada que no sepan los viejos del burbuja, pero muy bien explicado para principiantes:
EL MEJOR PLAN SOCIAL: RETORNO AL PATRÓN ORO — por Alberto Mansueti - Alberto Mansueti


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (24 Abr 2020)

Le acabo de echar un vistazo a las páginas web de El andorrano y de Degussa, la verdad es que no entiendo mucho sobre el tema, pero he visto que hay monedas de onza que están agotadas como las krugerrands en Degussa, en el Andorrano tampoco las he visto a la venta, lo que queda todo a precios que me parecen superinflados por encima del spot.

Y las monedas de plata de una onza a 31 pavos.


¿Esto es normal? ¿si no lo es qué coño está pasando o que _va a pasar_?


----------



## timi (24 Abr 2020)

dejo esto

IMPORTANT TOM CLOUD PRECIOUS METALS UPDATE: Including Gold & Silver Eagle Best Buy Prices – SRSrocco Report

Tom también dijo que algunos analistas financieros líderes piden una caída del 30% en el PIB de EE. UU. Para el segundo trimestre de 2020. Esto ya no es un evento recesivo. Más bien, nos dirigimos a una depresión, los gustos que no hemos visto en casi ocho décadas. Muy pocos estadounidenses están preparados para lo que viene.


----------



## Eyman (24 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo estas las compro durante mis viajes de trabajo a USA y México si el precio es el adecuado. Eso en plata. De hecho compré mi calendario azteca en México. En oro nunca he comprado fuera de la UE.



Desde el desconocimiento, ¿Hay que hacer algo especial si compras monedas oro o plata fuera de Europa? ¿Te puede dar algún problema que las vean en el scanner del aeropuerto? 
Si no supera el valor ese del "algo que declarar", que no recuerdo cuanto es, ¿Da igual que lleves el calendario azteca de kilo, o monedas de oro?


----------



## Muttley (25 Abr 2020)

Un clásico para ser refrescado. Ahora está de actualidad.
Paranoia antideflacionista de Huerta de Soto.









Eyman dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, ¿Hay que hacer algo especial si compras monedas oro o plata fuera de Europa? ¿Te puede dar algún problema que las vean en el scanner del aeropuerto?
> Si no supera el valor ese del "algo que declarar", que no recuerdo cuanto es, ¿Da igual que lleves el calendario azteca de kilo, o monedas de oro?



No. No.
Si no pasas del límite, normalmente 10000€/$, no tienes ningún problema.
Yo nunca los he tenido.
Es indiferente del metal (o del bien, incluso efectivo) mientras que no pases los 10000.
Si se lleva moneda con valor facial, no cuela.
El calendario azteca tiene un facial de 100 pesos, pero su valor evidentemente no es ese.


----------



## kikepm (25 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Un clásico para ser refrescado. Ahora está de actualidad.
> Paranoia antideflacionista de Huerta de Soto.



Es un poco payaso, pero los argumentos que expone son brutales.


----------



## esseri (25 Abr 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Es un poco payaso, pero los argumentos que expone son brutales.



Con el factor humano en perspectiva ...rigor IMPOSIBLE en un mundo petáo de puferos, marranos y vividores.

Muy folclórico y fácil de conectar , éso sí. Lo de éste y los de su cuerda es como lo de los modistos de alta costura : Puedes aspirar a k se adopten guiños de sus planteamientos, k trascienda alguna tendencia...pero a k sean mainstream, ni por el forro.


----------



## Muttley (25 Abr 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Es un poco payaso, pero los argumentos que expone son brutales.



Impagable





Es el telepredicador del coeficiente de caja 100%, con todos los recursos, ademanes y pausas dramáticas.
La idea es quedarse con el dibujo completo. Oro. Coeficiente de caja 100%. Endeudameniento sostenible. Teoría de capital.


----------



## runik (25 Abr 2020)

En este caso el pago es en €, así que cero problemas por eso, tampoco me preocupa llegado el caso que sea otra divisa, porque utilizaría Revolut, haces el cambio interno y las comisiones son mínimas.

He preguntado y me dicen que no habría despacho de aduanas ni iva ya que están dentro de la UE, para hablar claro la web es suissegold.ch, ya les comenté que están dentro de la UE, pero no dentro de la unión económica europea (o vamos, que no tienen la misma moneda). Le daré unas vueltas y os cuento.


----------



## Daviot (26 Abr 2020)

Pues cuidado con Suissegold.ch porque los precios que ves no son los finales. Cuando pasas al proceso de confirmación te meten el estacazo con el IVA más gastos de transporte. Igualmente si llevas oro te meten algo de impuestos a pesar de que el oro de inversión está exento de ellos.

Cuidadín también con eso de que puedes guardar tus compras durante un año gratis porque lo que no te dicen claramente es que a la hora de sacarlos tienes que pagar 200 euros porque son comisiones de movimiento del Vault.


----------



## yopyop (26 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> En este caso el pago es en €, así que cero problemas por eso, tampoco me preocupa llegado el caso que sea otra divisa, porque utilizaría Revolut, haces el cambio interno y las comisiones son mínimas.
> 
> He preguntado y me dicen que no habría despacho de aduanas ni iva ya que están dentro de la UE, para hablar claro la web es suissegold.ch, ya les comenté que están dentro de la UE, pero no dentro de la unión económica europea (o vamos, que no tienen la misma moneda). Le daré unas vueltas y os cuento.



Yo tampoco he comprado en esa tienda. Si puedo decir que las opiniones que he leído en internet son malas en general y que hace un mes, más o menos, los precios eran extremadamente bajos, tanto que me resultó llamativo.
Y ahora mismo indican que tardan unos 28 días en hacer el envío o en que puedas ir a recogerlo. A tener muy en cuenta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Membroza (26 Abr 2020)

Since Inception the Euro Has Devalued by 85% Against Gold

El euro ha perdido el 85% de valor desde su creación con respecto al oro.


----------



## Muttley (26 Abr 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Le acabo de echar un vistazo a las páginas web de El andorrano y de Degussa, la verdad es que no entiendo mucho sobre el tema, pero he visto que hay monedas de onza que están agotadas como las krugerrands en Degussa, en el Andorrano tampoco las he visto a la venta, lo que queda todo a precios que me parecen superinflados por encima del spot.
> 
> Y las monedas de plata de una onza a 31 pavos.
> 
> ...



Un ejemplo práctico de cómo una cosa es el precio spot, otro el precio fijo y otro lo que se paga en la calle.

Precio fijo Venezuela a 20 de Abril.
Venezuela precios de la gasolina, 20-abr-2020 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com
Precio oficial fijo 0,001$ por litro.
Precio en la calle 2,5$/l por litro en el mercado negro.
La gasolina de Venezuela pasa de ser la más barata a la más cara del mundo
Varian estos precios con el spot del Brent? No parece.

Igual pasa con la plata.
El papel dice que cuesta 15$
Cuanto cuesta una onza en la calle?
Habria diferencia ahora mismo en la calle si el spot papel fuera 12$ o 18$?

A que hacemos caso? 
Es el precio fijo de 0,001$ sostenible en el tiempo?
Lo son los 15$ spot en la plata?

Fijar precios artificialmente como hace el gobiernos bolivariano en la gasolina o el manejo de los futuros de la Plata por parte de las manos fuertes “tramposas” trae estos desajustes. Especialmente en mercados pequeños como son Venezuela o la plata a nivel mundial. 
Y tanto a los gobernantes bolivarianos como a las manos fuertes en la plata les convienen estos desajustes artificiales para engrosar su cuenta corriente.


----------



## firyana (26 Abr 2020)

runik dijo:


> En este caso el pago es en €, así que cero problemas por eso, tampoco me preocupa llegado el caso que sea otra divisa, porque utilizaría Revolut, haces el cambio interno y las comisiones son mínimas.
> 
> He preguntado y me dicen que no habría despacho de aduanas ni iva ya que están dentro de la UE, para hablar claro la web es suissegold.ch, ya les comenté que están dentro de la UE, pero no dentro de la unión económica europea (o vamos, que no tienen la misma moneda). Le daré unas vueltas y os cuento.



En esta web se pueden comparar precios de varias páginas suizas, muy útil para ver donde está más barato lo que quieras comprar: Goldpreis aktuell in CHF | Gold kaufen Preisvergleich | GoldPreis.ch


----------



## felino66 (27 Abr 2020)

*Bancos de lingotes cubren sus posiciones cortas de derivados de oro: es hora de comprar oro*


Resumen

-El diferencial entre el spot de Londres y el contrato COMEX de abril de 2020 se convirtió en un diferencial nunca antes visto de más de $ 100.

-Los bancos de lingotes precipitaron este movimiento al cubrir enormes posiciones cortas de derivados de oro que han mantenido durante un período prolongado de tiempo.

-El valor bruto total de la exposición a derivados de los bancos del mundo supera los $ 600 billones.

-Las acciones de los bancos de lingotes indican un alto grado de incertidumbre y preocupación por los impactos financieros de las acciones recientes tomadas para mitigar los efectos de la pandemia.

-El oro físico es la última cobertura.


_Sigue...._


https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...gold?utm_source=bloomberg&utm_medium=referral

p.d. : olvidaba decir que el tipo que escribe este artículo es un ex miembro del Comex...


.


----------



## esseri (27 Abr 2020)

Bloomberg bombeando. Hay k romper máximos con toda esta panda soplando de popa.



*Gold Buyers Are Forking Over Lofty $135 Premiums for U.S. Coins - BNN Bloomberg*





*Los compradores de oro están gastando más de $ 135 primas para monedas de EE. UU.*
Justina Vásquez , Bloomberg News
















BC-Gold-Buyers-Are-Forking-Over-Lofty- $ 135-Premiums-for-US-Coins, Justina Vasquez
(Bloomberg) - Parece que los inversores minoristas no pueden obtener suficiente oro durante la crisis del coronavirus, y están dispuestos a pagar cantidades asombrosas para tenerlo en sus manos.
Los consumidores que desean comprar monedas de oro generalmente tienen que pagar más que los precios por onza cotizados en los mercados financieros de Londres y Nueva York. Esa prima ha aumentado a $ 135, más del triple que hace dos meses, dijo Robert Higgins, director ejecutivo de Argent Asset Group LLC en Wilmington, Delaware.
"Nunca ha habido un momento para American Gold Eagles en este nivel premium", dijo Higgins en una entrevista, refiriéndose a la popular moneda estadounidense de lingotes.
El aumento se está exacerbando por los bloqueos relacionados con el coronavirus, que han llevado a una reducción en el suministro de monedas y barras disponibles para su envío en todo el mundo. Al mismo tiempo, el estatus de lingotes como refugio está atrayendo a los inversores sacudidos por la crisis económica y del mercado mundial.
"Hasta que el mundo alcance el desequilibrio y vuelva a un equilibrio normal de oferta y demanda, las primas se mantendrán", dijo Higgins.
Las primas de monedas de oro rastreadas por Certified Coin Exchange están en los niveles más altos en seis años, según muestran los datos de la bolsa.
El año pasado, la demanda de barras y monedas cayó un 20% al nivel más bajo desde 2009, perjudicada por los precios más costosos que desalientan la compra de lingotes al por menor a nivel mundial, según el Consejo Mundial del Oro. Eso comenzó a revertirse en 2020, con los inversores comprando las monedas vendidas por la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. En marzo al ritmo más rápido en más de tres años.
Higgins, un veterano de la industria de 40 años, opera un negocio mayorista que generalmente trata con un promedio de 1 millón a 1.5 millones de onzas de oro cada mes. Eso aumentó a más de 6.5 millones de onzas en marzo a medida que aumentaron las primas, dijo.
A medida que algunos refinadores del metal reanuden sus operaciones parciales, espera que la estrechez del mercado disminuya en las próximas semanas.
Leer más: Las monedas de oro nunca se han vendido a precio tan alto por tanto tiempo
Mish International Monetary Inc., un distribuidor de lingotes y monedas de metales preciosos, con sede en Menlo Park, California, ha estado vendiendo monedas de oro a niveles muy elevados durante tres o cuatro semanas.
La compañía dijo a los clientes el jueves que está ofreciendo monedas de una onza en su inventario por una prima del 7%, o casi $ 1,851 por onza, según el precio spot de cierre del viernes de $ 1,729.60.
"Es una locura", dijo el presidente de Mish, Robert Mish. "Hay un factor en el mercado que muchos de los compradores ya no confían en el sistema y quieren tener su metal en sus manos con seguridad".


----------



## Muttley (27 Abr 2020)

Por fin ha salido el world silver report 2020 (datos de 2019).

https://www.silverinstitute.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/World-Silver-Survey-2020.pdf

Lo edita anualmente el silver institute, lobby de los principales actores tanto mineros como mints (silver wheaton, pan american, silver wheaton, fresnillo, hecla, alexco, valcambi...)

85 páginas. Para tener en la mesilla de noche y consultar precios de extracción, oferta y demanda, productores, AISC, comex, ratio oro/plata, mercado de futuros y comex, plata de inversión, stock de plata ya extraida y reservas estimadas, minas (cuyo target sea plata y las que en la plata viene como subproducto), producción por paises, previsiones de producción para 2020 (con algunos ajustes de coronavirus), mecanismo de hedging para mineras, cifras de reciclado de plata, comercio de plata en bullion, demanda industrial (fotovoltaica, fotografia, joyería...), papel en la energía verde.

Bueno, básicamente ofrece el 99% de la información de la plata y sus series de progresión cifras en los últimos 10 años.. 
Super detallado. Y esencial para todos los inversores en plata ya sea en físico, ETFs e incluyendo los inversores en mineras de plata junior o senior.
Lo única pega es que está en inglés....para los menos versados puede ser algo tedioso.

Como creo que realmente es esencial tener esta información a mano, convoco a @Berciano230 para que nos haga el favor de traducir de forma que podamos colocarlo en el OP.


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Abr 2020)

Espero que os valga esta traducción del World Silver Report 2020:

File on MEGA

@Berciano230


----------



## runik (27 Abr 2020)

yopyop dijo:


> Yo tampoco he comprado en esa tienda. Si puedo decir que las opiniones que he leído en internet son malas en general y que hace un mes, más o menos, los precios eran extremadamente bajos, tanto que me resultó llamativo.
> Y ahora mismo indican que tardan unos 28 días en hacer el envío o en que puedas ir a recogerlo. A tener muy en cuenta.
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias, he realizado tarea de investigación sobre Swissgold.ch y vamos, como se suele decir "ni con tu dinero", de hecho les envié un correo preguntando por algunas monedas y estoy deseando que me contesten a ver con qué me sorprenden, cuando en su web no les figura ninguna.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Espero que os valga esta traducción del World Silver Report 2020:
> 
> File on MEGA
> 
> @Berciano230



Muchas gracias compañero


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Por fin ha salido el world silver report 2020 (datos de 2019).
> 
> https://www.silverinstitute.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/World-Silver-Survey-2020.pdf
> 
> ...



Buenas noches, muy interesante, se me ha adelantado gratamente @paraisofiscal. Gracias a ambos por la aportación.


----------



## Erzam (28 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Espero que os valga esta traducción del World Silver Report 2020:
> 
> File on MEGA
> 
> @Berciano230



Muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia, compañero.
Ya lo tengo en el disco duro.


----------



## esseri (28 Abr 2020)

*cp)

Shanghai gold boss wants super-sovereign currency for post-crisis times


El jefe de oro de Shanghai quiere una moneda súper soberana para los tiempos posteriores a la crisis*

Samuel Shen , Emily Chow

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - El presidente de la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái (SGE) pidió una nueva moneda súper soberana para compensar el dominio global del dólar estadounidense, que predijo que disminuiría a largo plazo, mientras que los precios del oro suben.


REUTERS / Jason Lee
La preocupación ha aumentado entre algunos participantes del mercado sobre el sistema denominado en dólares a medida que la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos redujo las tasas de interés a casi cero y se embarcó en una flexibilización cuantitativa ilimitada para contener el daño económico de la pandemia de coronavirus.
Las medidas han ayudado a llevar los precios del oro a máximos de más de siete años este mes, mientras que el dólar ha estado limitado. Wang Zhenying, quien encabeza el intercambio de oro spot más grande del mundo, dijo en una entrevista que las ganancias de oro deberían mantenerse, pero que finalmente se necesitaba un nuevo tipo de moneda.
"El comercio mundial futuro necesita un sistema de divisas súper soberano bajo el cual ningún país tenga el poder de congelar los activos internacionales de otro país", dijo Wang, quien ocupó altos cargos en el banco central de China, que supervisa el SGE.
Wang previó una disminución de la moneda estadounidense, provocada por las políticas monetarias de la Reserva Federal.
"Cuando la Reserva Federal abra la llave de liquidez, el dólar estadounidense, en teoría, estará en una tendencia de depreciación a largo plazo", dijo, a pesar de que el pánico de la crisis actual podría desencadenar una lucha temporal por el dólar.

Sus comentarios sobre una nueva moneda global se hacen eco de una propuesta previa para reformar el sistema monetario internacional durante la crisis financiera mundial de 2008/09.
Zhou Xiaochuan, ex gobernador del Banco Popular de China (PBOC), dijo que la crisis y su desbordamiento exigieron una moneda de reserva súper soberana desconectada de las naciones individuales.
Wang dijo que el concepto era aún más antiguo. De hecho, el oro, una de las formas más antiguas de dinero, entra en la categoría, pero su oferta es limitada, lo que limita cualquier papel que pueda tener en el comercio mundial.
El problema con el sistema monetario dominado por el dólar, dijo, era que dejaba a los países vulnerables a posibles sanciones estadounidenses y al poder de Washington para congelar los activos internacionales de una nación en caso de una disputa.
"Es un arma para Estados Unidos, pero una fuente de inseguridad para otros países", dijo Wang.
"La moneda que el mundo finalmente elige para el comercio global no debe ser una que otorgue privilegios a alguien, mientras expone a otros a la inseguridad".

Wang, autor del libro The Principle of Trading Economics, no explicó cómo podría funcionar la nueva moneda, pero dijo que debe adaptarse a un mundo posterior a la pandemia, en el que dijo que el poder económico y político se distribuiría de manera más uniforme.

"La influencia global de los Estados Unidos se reducirá, mientras que el estado de la Unión Europea y China aumentará en los asuntos mundiales", dijo.


----------



## rubicon (28 Abr 2020)

Varios sitios auguran que la plata se levantará una vez que la desaceleración económica se estabilice.

El Silver Institute ha publicado su *Encuesta Mundial de la Plata de 2020*, un informe que incluye un resumen general del mercado de la plata durante el pasado año y una mirada al futuro mientras transcurre el 2020. La demanda global de plata aumentó en 2019 impulsada por una pico significativo de inversiones en este metal. Por otra parte, la producción disminuyó por cuarto año consecutivo.

Informe sobre la plata traducido

Otro sitio con lleva muchos pronósticos bien acertados, thedailycoin

Why Is Silver Stagnant, and When Will it Start Moving?

Explican que en tiempos de crisis la plata suele caer, acá está el gráfico 




y el oro tiende a posicionarse: 




con lo cual esta tendencia bajista de la plata no es tan sorpresiva y puede revertirse en cualquier momento.


----------



## Muttley (28 Abr 2020)

Gold bars are flying 11 000 miles to New York to ease supply squeeze

Como Perth mint está trabajando a marchas forzadas para suministrar material de entrega al Comex Procesando oro local australiano y de Papúa.

“The facility is also continuing to see strong retail demand for precious metals products in the US and Europe, prompted by investor concern over the potential economic impact of the current crisis, Hayes said.

“For every coin we make, be it gold or silver, we could probably sell five or six of them,” he said. “That strong demand will be a little longer-lasting, I expect, as people have been quite badly frightened by this whole Covid disaster.”


....y mirad que comentario hay en el artículo


“
_Let’s put it this way. I know someone who walked into the Perth Mint recently and asked to purchase a large number of monetary metal bullion coins. I guess one could have asked for the Arc of the Covenant or the Holy Grail given the response. Needless to say she walked out empty handed.

The gold basis is simply the difference between the spot price and the near futures price. In the recent few weeks the gold basis has exploded into positive territory (big time contango). If there was currently a shortage of specie/ bullion that would be resolved in a few months time, then the gold basis would be collapsing or even going negative (backwardation). Clearly someone is lying to us, but the sad thing is those that understand the lie are those that stand to benefit from it. The only thing I can think of is that the “establishment” has drawn a line in the sand of US$1700 that they are going to defend with paper gold. The only way they can do this is flood the market with gold futures at a high contango hence the explosion of the gold basis on the upside. However, there are currently more than 20Oz of paper gold for each ounce of physical. The establishment is becoming increasingly desperate to hold back the tide. Like King Knut it will be a futile gesture. Unlike Knut they are not being honest. Just remember the suckers are those holding paper that will be paid back with irredeemable paper promises of another sort.”_


----------



## esseri (28 Abr 2020)

*cp)*

Otro k no puede , o no está dispuesto, a apechugar con el físico.
Algún matiz inquietante...como salir por pies sin siquiera colocar el chiringuito a otro ( ABN AMBRO , obviamente, lo hizo ). Qué puede hacer k estar fuera sea directamente mejor k el precio a sacar por el negocio ?






*Scotiabank to close its metals business: sources

Scotiabank cerrará su negocio de metales: fuentes
Scotia fue durante años el prestamista más grande del mundo para la industria física de metales preciosos, con una historia que se extiende hasta 1684*





*El Banco de Nueva Escocia le dijo al personal el martes que cerraría su negocio de metales. Chris Wattie / archivos de Reuters*
Reuters
Peter Hobson
28 de abril de 2020

LONDRES - El Banco de Nueva Escocia (Scotiabank) le dijo al personal el martes que cerraría su negocio de metales, cerrando el telón de uno de los nombres más venerados en el comercio de metales preciosos, dijeron a Reuters dos fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto.
*Scotia fue durante años el mayor prestamista del mundo para la industria física de metales preciosos, con una historia que se extiende hasta la fundación en 1684 del distribuidor de oro de Londres Mocatta Bullion, que compró en 1997*.
Una vez que un jugador global con más de 100 empleados en oficinas desde Nueva York y Londres hasta India y Hong Kong, el banco redujo drásticamente el negocio en 2018 después de una revisión estratégica y un intento fallido de encontrar un comprador.

Scotiabank eliminará la mitad de su negocio de metales, dicen las fuentes
El CEO de Scotiabank dice que la pandemia de coronavirus cambiará permanentemente la forma en que las personas viven y trabajan
Los grandes bancos de Canadá redujeron las tasas de las tarjetas de crédito para ayudar a los clientes en medio de la pandemia de COVID-19
*Pero sigue siendo uno de los cinco bancos que liquidan las operaciones de oro y uno de los 12 creadores de mercado que proporcionan liquidez en el mercado de Londres. También participa en subastas diarias que establecen un precio de referencia de oro utilizado a nivel mundial.*
"Scotia tuvo una llamada global con todo su personal de metales y dijo que estaba cerrando su negocio de metales", dijo una de las fuentes.



"El plan es relajar el negocio de los metales", dijo otro.
Una portavoz de Scotiabank declinó hacer comentarios.
Las fuentes dijeron que Scotia no asumiría nuevos negocios y cerraría las actividades existentes alrededor de principios de 2021. Algunos miembros del personal continuarían durante ese período mientras que otros serían despedidos, dijeron.
Según fuentes de la industria, alrededor de 15 personas trabajaban en el negocio de metales de Scotia, alrededor de las tres cuartas partes de ellas en metales preciosos y el resto en metales industriales.
Eso se compara con alrededor de 140 hace cinco años, dijeron las fuentes.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*It will be much harder to get gold as Scotia winds down bullion desk – Sprott’s Peter Grosskopf

Será mucho más difícil obtener oro cuando Scotia termine el escritorio de lingotes - Peter Grosskopf de Sprott*


Noticias de Kitco  Martes 28 de abril de 2020 16:19

Los inversores físicos en metales preciosos siguen recibiendo malas noticias después de que Reuters informara que Scotiabank cerraría su negocio de metales preciosos para 2021. Peter Grosskopf, director ejecutivo de Sprott Inc., dijo que esto podría aumentar la escasez de suministro de oro. La pandemia de COVID-19 ya ha afectado gravemente la cadena de suministro global de los metales preciosos.
*"Ya estábamos teniendo dificultades para obtener la cantidad de ejercicio físico que requerimos. Creo que será mucho más difícil", dijo Grosskopf. "Es casi lo contrario de lo que está sucediendo en el mercado petrolero en este momento"*.


*En 2018, Scotia intentó sin éxito vender su negocio de metales preciosos y finalmente redujo el tamaño del departamento cuando no pudo encontrar un comprador. Grosskopf dijo que es una sorpresa que Scotia haya decidido cerrar su escritorio de metales preciosos en lugar de buscar otro comprador. 
"Tenían una posición muy prestigiosa como uno de los tres principales operadores en ese negocio*", dijo.


----------



## Muttley (29 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *cp)*
> 
> Otro k no puede , o no está dispuesto, a apechugar con el físico.
> Algún matiz inquietante...como salir por pies sin siquiera colocar el chiringuito a otro ( ABN AMBRO , obviamente, lo hizo ). Qué puede hacer k estar fuera sea directamente mejor k el precio a sacar por el negocio ?



Pues solo se me ocurren dos.

Que el negocio de trading con futuros en metales preciosos deje de ser rentable, es decir, que no puedan manipular los precios o no sea tan fácil hacerlo como lo es ahora.
Y que eso sea Vox populi y nadie compre algo que sabe que no generará beneficios de manera recurrente. Un cambio de paradigma.

O eso, o que directamente hayan sido un desastre y sea una división invendible debido a la cantidad de muertos que hay en el armario. Futuros procesos judiciales con compensaciones billonarias. Necesitan cerrar el chiringuito y echar la culpa a ex trabajadores. “En cuanto nos enteramos de todo disolvimos el departamento y fueron todos a la calle“.

Rezo porque sea la primera, seguramente sea la segunda.


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues solo se me ocurren dos.
> 
> Que el negocio de trading con futuros en metales preciosos deje de ser rentable, es decir, que no puedan manipular los precios o no sea tan fácil hacerlo como lo es ahora.
> Y que eso sea Vox populi y nadie compre algo que sabe que no generará beneficios de manera recurrente. Un cambio de paradigma.
> ...




3- K, tal como ya nos han anunciado a nivel personal, "nada volverá a ser como antes" . Y k el carácter comercial del Oro podría ponerse en cuestión.


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

*cp)

Gold price disconnects outdated legacy logistics and delivery eased with Digital Asset Tokens - CityAM

El precio del oro desconecta la logística heredada obsoleta y se facilita la entrega con tokens de activos digitales*






(a través de Getty Images)
Oro en Londres 1675 ofrecido, Oro en Nueva York 1775 oferta.
Brillante lo que podría ser mejor, incluso yo podría ganar dinero como comerciante, o eso crees.
El valor en dólares del oro negociado diariamente es pequeño en comparación con el sentimiento, es un componente básico de nuestras Noticias financieras, para nuestros datos económicos centrales; cómo lo estamos haciendo, cómo vamos a ser, qué va a pasar, qué ha pasado, comprar una casa, irse de vacaciones, casarse, tener hijos: indicadores generales de todo.


En este momento, parece roto, desordenado, y hasta cierto punto lo es. He echado un vistazo debajo del capó para tratar de entender qué está pasando, aquí están mis pensamientos de alto nivel y cuál creo que la solución debería y podría ser.
En un mercado globalizado, la desconexión de precios es inquietante. Trayendo recuerdos de expresiones como; Sub-prime, sobre apalancamiento, etc. Un público que lucha con informes de datos sensacionalistas necesita lo esencial claro y comprensible.
El precio que ve reportado en las noticias para el oro se basa en una onza troy de oro en Londres. Esa onza está en un bar, uno de los cientos de miles en una bóveda no especificada en Londres. Se supone que la barra pesa 400 onzas, pero en realidad puede oscilar entre 350 y 430 onzas, así es como se mantiene el oro físico de London Good Delivery.
El Gold se mantiene en bóvedas de alta seguridad y es supervisado, administrado y capitalizado por algunos bancos impresionantes. Los bancos brindan un servicio a los productores y refinadores de lingotes que necesitan un mercado confiable para entregar, cubrir y vender su producción de oro físico. Del otro lado del comercio están los inversores, financieros y, por supuesto, la industria global de la joyería.
La Bolsa Mercantil de Chicago, o CME como se le conoce, administra un mercado de futuros especuladores en oro, altamente líquido, donde el interés abierto a menudo eclipsa el inventario disponible. Pocos puestos se destinan realmente a la entrega física, la mayoría se cierra financieramente o se adelanta antes de la fecha de liquidación. Un intercambio mucho se basa en una barra de oro de 100 onzas, pero el precio se mantiene en USD por onza troy, como en Londres.


Existe arbitraje entre cada uno de los mercados, básicamente, la entrega al contado de Londres versus el precio de futuros de CME.
En diferentes momentos, un mercado puede impulsar al otro, especulador contra lo físico en los términos más amplios, pero ambos mercados son en gran medida interdependientes para el descubrimiento de precios.
Entonces, ¿qué ha sucedido para causar la desconexión del precio entre Londres y Nueva York? Covid 19 ha afectado la producción y el suministro disponible de barras de 100 onzas para bóvedas CME en Nueva York. El mercado comenzó a cotizar debido a la escasez de oferta de barras, elevando así el precio de los futuros a corto plazo. Cuando un diferencial de precio normal de alrededor de $ 1.5 esta es la norma, se extendió a $ 50, luego a $ 70 y brevemente a casi $ 100.
La pregunta sería por qué no satisfacer el déficit de barras en Nueva York y enviar oro desde las reservas de barras de 400 onzas de Londres en el avión a Nueva York, todo es oro, ¿verdad? Pero, al igual que una extraña tienda de libras que solo acepta libras, no monedas o teners, ¡el CME solo acepta barras de 100 onzas! Este es un problema que les aseguro que le está costando mucho a algunos jugadores. Bueno como el oro, a menos que las barras sean del tamaño incorrecto.
¿Cómo puede suceder algo así en este mercado? ¿Qué se puede hacer para lograr estabilidad y devolver un precio comprensible?


En mi opinión, un fuerte competidor para una solución a este y otros contratos basados en la entrega, los futuros de WTI como otro ejemplo en las noticias, son tokens de activos digitales. Ya están ganando algo de credibilidad callejera; dos bancos holandeses han acordado el uso para la prueba de las existencias de metales almacenados. La financiación de la mina de oro de alto rendimiento está disponible a través de token digital, la inversión inmobiliaria a través de token digital, es una lista creciente.
Todo está en el paquete, efectivamente, el token digital puede ser una prueba de estructura o producto, con todo el rendimiento relevante, KYC / AML, datos legales y financieros para el producto, inmutable, incorruptible.
Para el oro, los mercados de Londres y Nueva York tienen un precio en USD por onza por la misma finura. Como se discutió anteriormente, no puede entregar la barra a NY para compensar las obligaciones en NY, la barra es demasiado grande.
La nueva tecnología debería resolver este problema heredado que sale a la luz en momentos de estrés, justo cuando los mercados necesitan estabilidad y sentido.
Debería ser suficiente una ficha digital por una onza de oro en una bóveda en Londres, Nueva York o cualquier otra ubicación de bóveda confiable. No es lógico enviar oro, petróleo o cualquier otro producto a una ubicación solo para demostrar que existe.


Alquile, arriende, compre, invierta, mantenga los tokens como lo hace con el activo subyacente, el oro. El sistema no garantiza falsificación ni doble gasto con los tokens intercambiables por metal o moneda, y se transfiere al instante de forma segura y rápida.
La tecnología es probada, segura y puede mejorarse con una prueba de procedencia adicional de la cadena de suministro dentro del mismo paquete.



_*Mike Greenacre, cofundador de Digital RFQ. Inicialmente un geofísico de exploración, Mike ha negociado y negociado metales preciosos durante más de 20 años y proporciona soluciones Fintech al mercado de lingotes, incluido el proyecto de transparencia de precios global LBMAi.*_


----------



## AHOREITOR (29 Abr 2020)

Quizás no tenga mucho que ver con el tema inicial, pero soy el único que se da cuenta que en esta nueva realidad social a la que nos llevan, el uso del dinero físico esta siendo eliminado silenciosamente ( no para de ver y escuchar, que mejor se pague en metálico ( pero te hacen tocar el teclado) , o mejor saca un bono. Dinero físico off en breve ???
Que pensáis es una ilusión óptica mía ??


----------



## Jebediah (29 Abr 2020)

De ilusión nada y de silenciosa cada vez menos; el mismo Pedro Sánchez lo comentó ligeramente en rueda de prensa, ya se está hablando de "dinero" digital y de quitar de la circulación el metálico como en Suecia.


----------



## Errete (29 Abr 2020)

Si eliminasen el dinero en efectivo como creéis que podría afectar al oro/plata?


----------



## cuidesemele (29 Abr 2020)

Yo creo que los metales seran el nuevo B entonces. Y dado que incluso por 720 no hay que declarar el oro en el extrajero, Andorra tendra un repunte de turismo...


----------



## estupeharto (29 Abr 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Yo creo que los metales seran el nuevo B entonces. Y dado que incluso *por 720 no hay que *declarar el oro en el extrajero, Andorra tendra un repunte de turismo...



Hasta que lo cambien


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Abr 2020)

El fin del dinero en efectivo..?

El error es siquiera plantearse la posibilidad de que eso suceda...

No deja de ser una profecía autocumplida que nunca ocurrirá si no lo dais por hecho.

Profecía autocumplida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Ahora vendrá quién afirme que en Suecia ya no existe el efectivo...

Suecia y el dilema del dinero en metálico



Spoiler: Extracto del enlace



Ahora, el gobierno del país parece estar intentando dar una moderada marcha atrás en este movimiento: un comité legislativo pretende obligar a todos los bancos del país que ofrezcan cuenta corrientes y tengan más del equivalente de 8,000 millones de euros en efectivo a seguir aceptando dinero en metálico en sus oficinas, de manera que el 99% de los ciudadanos del país tengan una distancia máxima de 25 kilómetros hasta el punto más cercano en el que puedan obtener dinero en metálico, sea mediante cajeros automáticos, mostradores, o servicios de tipo _cashback_ concertados con terceras partes asociadas.




*Los alemanes aman pagar en efectivo | DW | 30.10.2019*






Cinco consecuencias nefastas de la desaparición del dinero en efectivo:

1) No tendrías nada de privacidad. Cuando pagas de forma digital todo queda registrado, cuando lo haces en efectivo no es así. Aunque ahora la mayoría de tus transacciones sean con tarjeta de crédito o mediante apps de pago digital, tienes la opción de adquirir cierto producto o servicio mediante dinero en metálico. Imagina, por un momento, que todo, absolutamente todo lo que compras, quedase anotado en una nube a la que no sabes quién tendría acceso o por qué.

La inteligencia artificial ya controla todo lo que buscas en Google o por qué lugares te mueves, y este control puede dar un paso más con el seguimiento absoluto de tus gastos. Además de quedar expuesto totalmente, se puede producir un ataque informático, como lo ocurrido con el portal Ashley Madison, lo que podría mostrar muchos aspectos de tu vida íntima, por ejemplo, tus preferencias sexuales, enfermedades, aficiones... que no quieres –o simplemente no te apetece– que se hagan públicos.

2) Podrías quedarte sin dinero. Si todas tus operaciones tienen que ser digitales de manera obligatoria porque no hay efectivo, tu dinero se mueve de un lado (banco) a otro (tienda, comercio, servicio) mediante un intermediario (como Visa).

De esta forma no solo te expones a que el banco pueda negarte el acceso a tu propio dinero, sino también a que estos intermediarios "puedan bloquear tus transacciones", detalla Scott. Además, debes tener en cuenta que si solo habría dinero intangible, éste estaría alojado en una infraestructura eléctrica o de telecomunicaciones, lo que "puede fallar en su hardware o software", lo que, una vez más, te dejaría sin acceso a tu dinero o, lo que es peor, podrías perderlo todo en un solo clic.

3) Podrías perder tus ahorros. Otro de los riesgos de que se elimine el efectivo, y dado que físicamente no tendrías tu dinero, te expondrías al peligro de que "las instituciones puedan expropiarlo o congelarlo". Es decir, tus ahorros e ingresos ya no solo dependerían del banco y de los intermediarios, sino también del Estado y de todo el sistema financiero.

4) Serías un esclavo del banco.Todo lo anterior nos lleva a una clara conclusión: sin el derecho de tener dinero en tu poder (tangible, en efectivo) serías un mero esclavo del banco y del sistema. Podrían poner las tasas de interés que quisieran y cobrar por lo que les viniera en gana. Imagina que, de pronto, todos los bancos cobraran un 2% por cada transacción que se hiciera.

¿Qué podríamos hacer para evitarlo si no tenemos más remedio que tenerlo ahí guardado y/o registrado? Seríamos puras marionetas al servicio de unos pocos. Como asegura Scott, "el pago digital favorece el dominio de las empresas financieras transnacionales, de cuyo poder e influencia no se puede escapar".

5) Serías más pobre. Sin 'cash', además, tomarías peores decisiones financieras. Ha quedado demostrado que aquellos que pagan de forma digital también eran más propensos sobregirar sus cuentas corrientes, acumular tarjetas de crédito, pedir dinero a prestamistas o malgastar sus ahorros.

Asimismo, los que pagan directamente con el móvil suelen gastar más a menudo y más cantidad de dinero en comparación con aquellos que no las usan. ¿Quién querría ser más pobre?


----------



## vdke (29 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El fin del dinero en efectivo..?
> 
> El error es siquiera plantearse la posibilidad de que eso suceda...
> 
> ...



¿¿¿Vale, muy bien, y que hacemos "los que tenemos" millones de euros en billetes de 500???


----------



## PLACOINS (29 Abr 2020)

Buenas tardes. Totalmente de acuerdo, con todo lo expuesto por el compañero Paraisofiscal, acerca del pago con nuestros euros . Ya lo comenté una vez por aquí el tema de la perdida de intimidad en el pago con tarjeta , aparte de otros problemas que puede haber . Recuerdo un caso que me viene a la mente ; esperando en la caja para pagar, en un almacén de venta de jardinería, había un cliente delante de mi, que le dio a la cajera la tarjeta para que se cobrara. La pasaba y decía..... señor hay un problema, no la admite.. Pues no sé, si hoy me han ingresado... vuelta a pasar la tarjeta y nada . Le dio otra tarjeta y lo mismo... y le dice la cajera lleva usted efectivo? No, no llevo para pagar . Al final yo pasé , pagué , pasaron otros tantos y ahí estaba llamando haber que problema había. Sin efectivo, puede haber cualquier problema y te quedas colgado. Yo pienso que deben existir diferentes formas de pago , pero de ahí a quitar nuestros euros físicos.... Además, los bancos cobran a los comercios por cada cobro con tarjeta , cuando debería ser un servicio gratuito. Comercios que lleven mucho margen en cada venta, tiene un pase, pero ventas con muy poco beneficio, ya me dirán . Además, porqué tiene que saber el banco lo que compro , lo que gasto en gasolina o las cervezas que me tomo por ejemplo... No estoy de acuerdo con la perdida de intimidad en nuestros pagos . Particularmente me gusta tocar mis € . Buena tarde ... Un saludo a todos..


----------



## Desconocido (29 Abr 2020)

Si nos han impuesto el sistema fiat es un poco ingenuo pensar que no pueden implantar también el uso digital obligatorio. ¿Alguien va a protestar?.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Abr 2020)

vdk dijo:


> ¿¿¿Vale, muy bien, y que hacemos "los que tenemos" millones de euros en billetes de 500???



Cada uno tiene que saber hacer sus deberes a tiempo, ¿qué cojones haces todavía con billetes de 500?

Desde el mismo día en que BCE comunicó que ya no se imprimirían más billetes de 500, deberías haber empezado a cambiarlos sin prisa.

Si no es trolleo, mejor busca un asesor bancario (sí, los mismos que te exigen la due diligence, son los que se prestan a cosas así...) para quitarte el muerto cuanto antes, billetes de 50 mandan.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Abr 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Si nos han impuesto el sistema fiat es un poco ingenuo pensar que no pueden implantar también el uso digital obligatorio. ¿Alguien va a protestar?.



El uso digital ya está implantado desde que imprimieron las primeras tarjetas de plástico, luego ya es cosa de cada uno el decidir que formato utilizar, sopesando sus pros y sus contras.

Desde luego que cuanto más se de por hecho lo de que el efectivo desaparezca, más fácil será que se haga realidad.

La cuestión es utilizar de forma masiva el dinero efectivo, por los motivos más arriba indicados, y no caer en esa trampa de darlo por hecho, tan sólo son frases escritas en los periódicos, nadie nos obliga a repetirlas cual pollo sin cabeza, y menos a creérnoslas.

Bien cercano y reciente tenemos lo que ha pasado con la pandemia, prácticamente todo el mundo ha dado por cierta una situación y una narrativa proyectada por todos los medios informativos y así estamos ahora... distanciamiento social, nueva normalidad y mierdas de esas.

Un emborregamiento muy bien cocinado.

A ver si tomamos conciencia de una puta vez.

Al menos, de repetir frases, que sean para el bien común, no sólo para los intereses maquiavélicos de 4 hijos de puta.

Todo el mundo ha estado repitiendo desde hace años que el oro iba a subir, y ahí está, recién tocados los 1600 Eur/Ozt. Bien por miedo o bien por concienzudos razonamientos, la pasta se va al oro y a la plata, así ha sido desde mucho antes que Cristo.

¿Con los ladrillos qué pasó? todo el mundo repitiendo "la vivienda nunca baja" y se cumplió, al menos hasta que las leyes de la física se hicieron patentes.
Luego todo cae por su peso, pero con la estafa del dinero electrónico es diferente, ahí pueden esclavizar a todo el planeta, es más serio de lo que parece.

En nuestras manos está que suceda o no.


----------



## AHOREITOR (29 Abr 2020)

Ojo que yo con mi comentario no daba por hecho el cambio, ni acepto la imposición del pago electrónico, solo decía que con las excusa de que el virus de los co jo nes y de que en las monedas y billetes estaba no se cuantas horas, nos piden que hagamos pagos con tarjeta, cosa que yo cumplo si me interesa, prefiero mil veces tener mi dinero en la cartera que en lugar virtual.
La cuestión era si con esto de la NUEVA NORMALIDAD nos la estaban intentando colar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Abr 2020)

Los gobiernos quieren controlarlo todo, el dinero electrónico impuesto de forma global y monopolizadora sería su medio ideal. Fácil de embargar de tu cuenta bancaria, fácil de auditar, fácil de fabricar.

El efectivo puede escapar de sus garras, por eso constantemente tratan de estigmatizarlo, generando un enfoque criminal/ilegal sobre los pagos en efectivo.

Nada más legal  y tangible que un fajo de billetes con el logo del BCE y la firma de Mario Draghi.

Bueno sí, la plata y el oro.


----------



## PLACOINS (29 Abr 2020)

AHOREITOR dijo:


> Ojo que yo con mi comentario no daba por hecho el cambio, ni acepto la imposición del pago electrónico, solo decía que con las excusa de que el virus de los co jo nes y de que en las monedas y billetes estaba no se cuantas horas, nos piden que hagamos pagos con tarjeta, cosa que yo cumplo si me interesa, prefiero mil veces tener mi dinero en la cartera que en lugar virtual.
> La cuestión era si con esto de la NUEVA NORMALIDAD nos la estaban intentando colar.



Hola. Comparto contigo, la idea de la tenencia de Euros físicos , en vez de pago electrónico. Lo que esta claro es que mucha gente no se entera de nada. Le dicen una cosa por TV, te la repiten 40 veces y van como corderos.. Con lo de la permanencia del dichoso virus en objetos , le dicen a la gente que permanece en los billetes y ya ni los tocan.. este país es de risa. Acaso un trozo de plastico , (tarjeta bancaria) no puede retener bacterias y virus?. Todo, es susceptible de acumular virus y bacterias. LLevamos viviendo con ellos toda la vida, antes con Pesetas , ahora con Euros . Lo único que tengo claro y perdonar si me desvío un poco del hilo , es que mientras no toques con tus manos , tus ojos , nariz o boca, ya puedes tocar miles de billetes o monedas de cualquier país , con miles de bacterias y virus, que no va a pasar absolutamente nada. Además , ayer comentaron en Eldiario.es , que los billetes de Euro por su composición , no representan un riesgo de infección. Igual algún día llega algún " iluminado" politico y nos dice que no toquemos la plata que tiene virus.... Cuando todos sabemos , que la plata es veneno para virus y bacterias.. en fin... Un saludo para todos......


----------



## Desconocido (29 Abr 2020)

De hecho las monedas se lavan mejor que los billetes.
Y recuerdo que en algunas tiendas pusieron monedero automático para que solo las toques tú.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Abr 2020)

Madre mía....
en este momento, subasta Tauler
lote 590 
5 pesos mexicanos 1881 ....
se han picado y ha quedado en 3220 €, la moneda de 8,48 gr 875 ml
a casi 16000 la Oz....
Y ahora están con el 591, otra igual .... y subiendo también...

hay gente pa tó como diría aquel


----------



## Muttley (29 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Madre mía....
> en este momento, subasta Tauler
> lote 590
> 5 pesos mexicanos 1881 ....
> ...



Una subasta totalmente de “batalla” con calidad muy muy muy justita tanto en moneda nacional como en moneda extranjera....y hay piezas que se han ido a las nubes. Yo no he participado. No ha sido para nada mi estilo. 
Esas que mencionas han salido muy caras pero ojo, que hay muy poquitas y son extremadamente raras, y más en EBC+ en Brillo original como la primera. 
En una colección orientada a Mexico....son piezas muy muy golosas que pueden dar muchísimo empaque y el pique puede darse....como se ha dado.

Pero es que en oros “corrientes” como los 5 pesos chilenos de 1895, han salido con un sobrespot de casi el 100%!!!

Los 2 1/2 dolares Indian han ido carísimos, con 65% sobrespot. Y mira que me gusta esas monedas, tanto el quarter, como el half eagle de Lyon Pratt. El eagle Indian y el double eagle tienen otro diseño precioso, esta vez de St. Gaudens. 
Me pierden las monedas Art Deco.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Abr 2020)

Han hecho un buen negocio, .... los de Tauler (sobre todo) y los vendedores....


----------



## Carlx (30 Abr 2020)

Que tal va bullionvault?

Tuve oro comprado con ellos y estoy pensando en volver a comprar.

Siguen siendo fiables?


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Abr 2020)

Una duda personal a ver si me podéis echar un cable.

Tengo con otros 3 socios una sociedad profesional, tenemos en una cuenta un remanente ahorrado (tampoco nada del otro mundo, unos 40.000 euros). Mi idea es dejarlos en la sociedad para cuando hagan falta, pero tengo bastante claro que antes o después ( probablemente cuando empiece una mini-reactivación económica), llegará una inflación severa y me gustaría protegerles de alguna forma.

Descarto comprar oro físico pues siendo un dinero "compartido" y aunque la relación es buena, no lo veo. Había pensado proponerles comprar algo que sea seguro y "represente" oro. Hace un tiempo vi un post de @Spielzeug que comentaba que Australia había sacado una crypto basada en el oro... no tengo ni idea de cryptos pero eso a lo mejor podría ser una idea...

De estos temas no tienen mucha idea ninguno, así que primero lo tengo que entender bien yo para poder explicárselo sin que flipen mucho. ¿ Como lo veis? Gracias por las aportaciones


----------



## FranMen (30 Abr 2020)

Bajada sana


----------



## Just (30 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una duda personal a ver si me podéis echar un cable.
> 
> Tengo con otros 3 socios una sociedad profesional, tenemos en una cuenta un remanente ahorrado (tampoco nada del otro mundo, unos 40.000 euros). Mi idea es dejarlos en la sociedad para cuando hagan falta, pero tengo bastante claro que antes o después ( probablemente cuando empiece una mini-reactivación económica), llegará una inflación severa y me gustaría protegerles de alguna forma.
> 
> ...



Comprendo tu reticencia a compartir con dos personas neofitas lo que suena a rareza, pero siendo objetivos, en estos momentos tan delicados el oro físico es la mejor solución. No me parece nada descabellado comprar 25 oz de oro y ponerlas en custodia en una caja seguridad. En Degussa por ejemplo el precio custodia son 400€/año que realmente se pagará sola por futuras revalorizaciones. Como persona individual prefiero guardarlo yo pero como solución a una sociedad de tres personas, me parece una propuesta seria que ofrecer.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una duda personal a ver si me podéis echar un cable.
> 
> Tengo con otros 3 socios una sociedad profesional, tenemos en una cuenta un remanente ahorrado (tampoco nada del otro mundo, unos 40.000 euros). Mi idea es dejarlos en la sociedad para cuando hagan falta, pero tengo bastante claro que antes o después ( probablemente cuando empiece una mini-reactivación económica), llegará una inflación severa y me gustaría protegerles de alguna forma.
> 
> ...



Pues que seguramente:

1. Van a flipar.
2. No lo vais a hacer.
3. Van a acabar pensando que tienes oro en casa... ?!

Así que...así está la cosa....

Al final sólo se trata de tu cuarta parte. ¿Vale la pena todo eso por esa cuarta parte?

Lo que puedes hacer si quieres es hablarles del tema, .... que es preocupante la situación, ...que si poner ese dinero a mejor recaudo, ... y como salida
dividirlo en cuatro partes y que cada uno se haga cargo de la suya..?
No sé si es muy viable, pero de esa forma, tú puedes poner a salvo la tuya como mejor veas o quieras sin tener que dar cuentas, los otros que cada uno haga lo que vea, y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## Just (30 Abr 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues que seguramente:
> 
> 1. Van a flipar.
> 2. No lo vais a hacer.
> ...



Esa solución puede sonarles más bien a maniobra y que terminen pensando que anda buscando liquidez personal. 
Tal vez lo mejor es hacerles pensar que cualquier persona razonable lo tiene en custodia también.


----------



## safiboss (30 Abr 2020)

Menuda leche se ha dado el oro....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Abr 2020)

¿Que leche?


----------



## vdke (30 Abr 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Que leche?







Tobogán...


----------



## Somedus (30 Abr 2020)

¡Vaya susto! Leí que el oro se había pegado una hostia y algo de un tobogán. Entré en kitco y vi que sólo había caído un euro por gramo desde la última vez que había mirado.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (1 May 2020)

Just dijo:


> Esa solución puede sonarles más bien a maniobra y que terminen pensando que anda buscando liquidez personal.
> Tal vez lo mejor es hacerles pensar que cualquier persona razonable lo tiene en custodia también.



Dicen los que saben, y yo pienso lo mismo,
que no hay que invertir en lo que no se conoce. 
Si tú tienes que aprender cómo va y ellos saben menos y tendrás que explicarles y convencerles.... no sé yo.

Estás preguntando para informarte, sí, pero creo que es un tema demasiado poco maduro, inexplorado, y que a primera vista requiere un buen estudio y valoración de la inversión. No vaya a ser el remedio peor que la enfermedad.
Ese es mi parecer y lo que yo haría. No arriesgar en lo que no se conoce. Antes que eso, físico y custodia.
Esas crypto-está-por-ver ..... un poco arriesgado meter ahí ese cash de la empresa.


----------



## Lego. (1 May 2020)

Errete dijo:


> Si eliminasen el dinero en efectivo como creéis que podría afectar al oro/plata?



Re-monetización en la sombra de ambos, yo creo. Pero no hay tanto oro, así que supongo que la plata explotaría hasta un ratio 25:1 O en ese rango, que es el que tenían cuando ambos metales estaban monetizados.


----------



## Daviot (1 May 2020)

Tranquilos, la bajada de hoy es normal ya que el oro lleva subiendo desde el 16 de marzo con una pendiente de ascenso en el gráfico de unos 80º lo que es una barbaridad. Ahora está buscando una linea de ascenso un poco menos bestia. En subidas anteriores como la de 2009 la pendiente de subida era de unos 45º.

Puede que los próximos días caiga un poco más hasta encontrar una pendiente de subida un poco más normal. No es descabellado que bajara hasta entornos de 1500 euros/onza porque hay tiene otra linea de ascenso de más largo plazo. No obstante que cada uno juzgue y aproveche como pueda este receso para comprar más.


----------



## timi (1 May 2020)

que no cunda el pánico

After Gold & Oil Contract Chaos, CME Group Secures $7 Billion Credit Line "In Case Of COMEX Member Default"


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 May 2020)

DEMOLEDOR




​


----------



## NUMISONZA (1 May 2020)

Simplemente porque el platino está sujeto a IVA, igual que la plata, el paladio ...


----------



## Muttley (1 May 2020)

Por qué la plata tiene precio estable agora mismo y por qué baja con el SP 500?
Revisión histórica en este artículo. También lo que puede venir después.
Muy interesante como se ha comportado históricamente antes crashes del mercado de valores. 
Aunque claro, esto con prudencia. El mercado de derivados y su intervención es relativamente reciente. 


*Why Is Silver Stagnant, and When Will it Start Moving?*
Jeff Clark

It hasn’t been fun for silver investors. Gold has moved higher in response to the crisis, but silver has been nothing but weak and vulnerable this year.
Is this silver’s destiny? Is this all that we can expect for the foreseeable future?
No. History says a big change in the silver price is coming. We’ll look at that, but first let’s examine why, at this point in the crisis, it’s been so lifeless…
*Silver at the Onset of Crisis*
We’ve fielded a lot of questions on why silver isn’t rising right now, in the midst of the biggest crisis in modern times. And at a time when gold is rising.
But actually, the lag in the silver price is historically normal behavior when these types of crises first strike…
The two biggest effects of the pandemic have been a stock market crash and a hit to economic activity. How has silver performed during these events in the past?
First, here’s how both gold and silver prices have performed during the eight biggest stock market crashes before this one. Green means it was a positive return, yellow means it fell but less than the S&P 500, and red means it fell more than stocks.





You can see that gold rose in every instance but two, with one of those declines less than the S&P 500. And we should point out that the 1980-1982 period was right after gold’s biggest bull market in recorded history, so the selloff wasn’t exactly surprising. Overall, a pretty good track record.
But for silver it was almost the opposite. Over the past 45 years, it has risen in only two of the biggest stock market crashes (one of which was only 1%), and fallen in all the others. It did fall less than the S&P 500 in five of those instances, but more in two of them.
This data suggests that in the throes of a stock market crash, a decline in the silver price is historically normal behavior, even though it’s usually less than the S&P 500.
If we added in the 2020 crash, the bar would be red for silver. Through April 24, silver is down about 15% YTD, while the S&P 500 has fallen 12%.
What about during economic slowdowns? While we haven’t officially entered a recession, it’s clear one is on the way.
Here’s how silver has performed during the past seven recessions in the US, going back 50+ years...





In the last seven recessions, the silver price fell in five of them, and rose in two. The range in returns has been wide, including some gains, but overall silver has not logged a strong track record during recessionary periods.
This is in stark contrast to gold.





Gold has risen in five of the past seven recessions. And in the two it fell, the decline was only by single digits.
*This data specifically tells us that silver is not highly responsive to a stock market crash or a recession.*
This isn’t terribly surprising. In 2019, 81% of silver supply went to non-monetary uses—industrial, jewelry, silverware, solar, etc. If economic activity declines, demand for these uses, for the most part, would also decline. If investors are scared by a crash in stocks or the onset of a recession, they tend to flee to gold first.
In other words, silver’s recent price behavior, based on the last 50 years of history, is normal.
So what _is_ going to push silver higher? And when?
There are a lot of potential catalysts, but three stick out…
*#1: A Rise in Inflation*
Inflation isn’t on the radar of most investors right now, but given the extent of currency abuse, especially the Fed’s public admission that QE is “unlimited and open-ended,” it seems unwise to assume inflation isn’t a future reality. And it could get here sooner, and soar higher, than many think.
And silver’s two biggest modern-day rises have occurred during inflationary environments: the runaway inflation of the 1970s, and when investors _feared_ inflation during the Great Recession.
Here’s how much silver rose during those periods, plus what the silver price would reach if we matched them from today’s $15 level:





*Based on the massive amount of currency abuse underway and the inflation that is likely to result, prices in this range seem not just realistic but likely.*
*#2: A Long Fuse*
This isn’t a catalyst, per se, but it’s a fact worth revisiting: silver historically has a longer fuse to ignition than gold.
I’ve shown this research before, but it’s a good reminder since we seem to be in the middle of this reality right now…
In the five precious metals bull markets in modern history, silver typically lags gold—then catches up and passes it.





This is yet more evidence that silver’s current price behavior is historically normal.
The reason for this is again because investors turn first to gold in the initial shock of a crisis. It’s the reflexive go-to asset when fear and uncertainty strike. As gold becomes more “expensive” investors then turn to silver.
Silver hasn’t entered that “catch-up” phase yet, so let’s insert the current price into the 1976-1980 bull market and see where we might stand in historical context…
Silver bottomed last month at $12.005 per ounce (based on the London PM fix). It’s since risen 27% as I write—here’s where that 27% rise would be situated in the 1970s bull market.





The arrow points to the same percentage rise we have now as when it was first seen in the 1970s bull market. It took another year for the price to really get going, but once it did, the returns were spectacular.
Imagine how silver investors felt back then… some of them surely thought silver wasn’t rising “like it should be”, especially when there were crises all around them—a recession, skyrocketing inflation and mortgage rates, high unemployment, an energy crisis/oil embargo, among other events.
Yet if they let that discouragement push them to sell, they would’ve missed out on one of silver’s biggest bull markets; the price doubled within 18 months, and allowed investors who held to the top to add a zero to their investment. Eventually, investors turned to silver in a big and life-changing way.
[If you inserted the above arrow based on time instead of percent rise, it would be back at “1” since the low was last month.]
By the way, the Silver Institute just released their report on 2019, and among other things concluded that “silver will outperform gold later this year.” They think the “catch-up” phase starts before 2020 is over.
*History says the silver surge is coming. It means we should hold on and make sure we have the amount of metal we want.*
The next catalyst is probably the biggest of them all…
*#3: Real-World Effects of Monetary Destruction*
Mike Maloney does a better job at explaining what’s next than I can. And why it will have a huge impact on the silver market.
The short answer is that while we’re currently in the middle of a huge deflationary dip, what comes next is big inflation (maybe even hyperinflation). This deflationary period could last another year or two, but inflation will come at a point when the government has sent people enough cash to where they feel like they can go out and spend again. And it’s probably going to take a LOT of currency creation to get the baby boomers, who are now scared and out of time, to do that.
When the real-world effects of this massive currency destruction begin to set in, the rush to silver (and gold) is likely to be enormous.
If you haven’t watched it, check out episode 7 of Hidden Secrets of Money to see Mike lay out the case for this “velocity of currency” effect.
Keep in mind it’s not necessarily just about inflation, but _any_ monetary effect—the US dollar, debt, deficits, or a coming black swan that is yet to be quantified or seen.
Indeed, there are so many potential catalysts that it’s hard to imagine a scenario where silver doesn’t rise.
Either way, as Mike says, “it’s all happening right now. Be prepared.”


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Por qué la plata tiene precio estable agora mismo y por qué baja con el SP 500?
> Revisión histórica en este artículo. También lo que puede venir después.
> Muy interesante como se ha comportado históricamente antes crashes del mercado de valores.
> Aunque claro, esto con prudencia. El mercado de derivados y su intervención es relativamente reciente.
> ...



Muy intersante



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carloszorro (2 May 2020)

"El precio del oro podría subir hasta los 3.000 dólares en algún momento de los próximos 18 meses" 

El oro amenaza con 'brillar' más que nunca ante la desenfrenada impresión de dinero global


----------



## Muttley (3 May 2020)

Artículo muy didactico y explicativo para comprender el funcionamiento de COMEX (NY), un mercado de físico spot LBMA en Londres así como el spread abierto entre ellos.
”Conceto” de EFP (exchanges for physical), posiciones y quien los contrata y para qué.

Insight - What Caused the New York vs. London Gold Price Spread and Why it Persists | Voima Gold

*What Caused the New York vs. London Gold Price Spread and Why it Persists*
The spread between the New York futures and London spot gold price was initially caused by logistics and manufacturing constraints, and likely persists because of credit restrictions.


If you read into the economics of commodities, much of it is about geography. The Corona crisis and its effects on global aviation has disrupted large shipments of gold, and created price discrepancies geographically. Normally, bullion is transported in passenger planes, but as those have stopped flying, there is more friction in bullion logistics. Partially, this created the spread between the futures gold price in New York and the London spot price. In my view, the spread persists because arbitragers don’t have enough access to funding, and demand in New York remains elevated. 

*How it Started*

On March 14, 2020, President Trump started curbing passenger flights between Europe and the US. Including those from Switzerland, where the four largest gold refineries of the world are located. This didn’t happen in isolation. Passenger flights all over the world were being curbed. One of the most important airports in London—home of the largest gold spot market by trading volume—is Heathrow. Since March 10, 2020, arrivals at Heathrow started declining from 600 flights per day, to 250 two weeks later.
On March 23, 2020, three refineries in Switzerland where temporarily shut down due to the coronavirus. Reuters reported:


> Three of the world’s largest gold refineries said on Monday they had suspended production in Switzerland for at least a week after local authorities ordered the closure of non-essential industry to curtail the spread of the coronavirus.





> The refineries - Valcambi, Argor-Heraeus and PAMP - are in the Swiss canton of Ticino bordering Italy, where the virus has killed more than 5,000 people in Europe’s worst outbreak.



Normally, airlines transporting gold and refineries manufacturing small bars from big bars, or vice versa, keep the price of gold products across the globe in sync. If supply and demand for gold in one region is out of whack relative to another, arbitragers step in (buy low, sell high). But with planes not flying and refinery capacity crippled, everything changed.
Making delivery at the New York futures market, the COMEX, wasn’t that simple anymore. As we all know, shorts and longs on the COMEX are mostly naked. They either don’t have the metal to make delivery (shorts), or don’t have the money to take delivery (longs). In normal circumstances this isn’t a problem because neither shorts or longs are interested in physical delivery. They trade futures to hedge themselves or speculate. However, when sourcing small bars from Switzerland—only 100-ounce and kilobars are eligible for delivery of the most commonly traded COMEX futures contract—became “more difficult,” the shorts became nervous.

Likely, after the refineries closed, shorts wanted to close their positions as soon as possible to avoid making delivery. Closing a short position is done by buying long futures to offset one’s position. These trades were driving up the price in New York, and the spread was born.






_The white line is London spot, blue is New York futures. Normally, the spread is close to __$1.5 dollars__; on March 25, 2020, the spread was __$60 dollars__ per troy ounce. _

Usually, such a spread is closed by arbitragers (often banks). They buy spot (London) and sell futures (New York) until the gap is closed. If necessary, these arbitragers hold their position until maturity of the futures contracts, and make delivery to lock in their profit. But because flights were cancelled and refineries were shut down, the “arb” was risky and the spread didn’t close.


> So you mean the gold futures market “freaks out” exactly at the moment when refineries are shut down and airplanes stop flying? What coincidence. Maybe this market had something to with physical supply and demand after all ;-)





> — Jan Nieuwenhuijs (@JanGold_) March 26, 2020



*Bullion Banks Losing Money Through EFPs*
Bullion banks often have a long spot position in London and are short futures on the COMEX. When a refinery in Switzerland, for example, casts big bars (400-ounce) and sells them to a bullion bank in London, the bank hedges itself on the COMEX. This makes the bank long spot and short futures.
“Exchange For Physical” (EFP) is an OTC swap. On the COMEX website it reads:


> Exchange For Physical (EFP) allows traders to switch Gold futures positions to and from physical [spot], unallocated accounts. Quoted as dollar basis, relative the current futures prices, EFP is a key component in pricing OTC spot gold.



(The London Bullion Market is an OTC market.)
An EFP is usually a swap between a futures and a spot position. In banking jargon the word “EFP” also refers to, (i) having a position in both markets, and (ii) the spread in general (because the price of the EFP is equal to the difference in price between New York futures and London spot). A bullion bank that is “short EFP” is long spot and short futures. 
As mentioned, banks are most of the time short EFP. When the spread widened their short EFP starting bleeding. To avoid further losses, some banks “were forced to cover,” which added fuel to the fire. (It can also be the banks themselves started the spread to widen.) Many banks suffered severe losses. 
Currently, most refineries in Switzerland have reopened. So, why does the spread persist? After all, arbitragers can hire planes to transport gold to wherever. On April 30, 2020, the spread was still $15 dollars per troy ounce. 
Because I couldn't figure this out myself, I asked John Reade, Chief Market Strategist of the World Gold Council, and Ole Hansen, Head of Commodity Strategy at Saxo Bank, for their views. 
Reade wrote me:


> I guess for two reasons: firstly, banks and traders probably still have large EFP positions that they haven’t been able to cover. And secondly*, *I doubt that risk officers and banks are prepared to allow large EFP positions to be run, so the usual arbitragers of this market cannot add to their positions, flattening the spread.



Which is in line with what Hansen wrote me:


> While COMEX has now allowed the delivery of 400oz bars (the most popular bar size in London) and raised spot positions limits the problem has not gone away. This means that the mechanism that should balance the gold market still isn’t functioning correctly despite improving underlying physical conditions.





> Market makers [banks] have suffered major losses last month and as they tend to natural short the EFP (long OTC, short futures) the risk appetite and ability to drive it back to neutral has for now been disrupted.



Banks lost so much money, they are cautious not to lose more. They don’t access funds to close the spread. 

*Conclusion*

Generally, just the threat of delivery keeps markets in line as well. Any trader that sees an arbitrage opportunity can take position without the intention of making/taking delivery, in the knowledge that New York futures and London spot will converge. Now this certainty doesn’t prevail, traders are cautious. If they take positions but the spread widens, they lose.
Another reason why the spread can persist, is because of strong demand in New York. Speculators that reckon the price of gold will go up will buy long futures, increasing the spread. Normally, this type of demand is smoothly translated into the spot market by arbitragers without increasing the spread. But not now. 
In a nutshell, I think that logistics and credit restrictions prevent the spread to close. However, if anyone has a better analysis please comment below.
*Addendum*

It can be, as John Reade wrote me, “banks and traders probably still have large EFP positions that they haven’t been able to cover.” I noticed on Nick Laird’s website Goldchartrus.com that EFP volume cleared through CME’s ClearPort is decreasing since early March, to levels not seen in a long time. 





Perhaps this is a reflection of a market that is slowly trying to heal itself. Perhaps when all losses have been crystalized, banks, or other financial entities with sufficient firepower to hire planes etc., will close the spread.
Another possibility is that when the new COMEX futures contract—that can be delivered in 400-ounce bars—becomes active, the spread closes. At the time of writing, the open interest of this contract is virtually zero. Time will tell.


----------



## condimento (3 May 2020)

Soy lego en esto, así que pregunto desde la ignorancia:

Por qué motivo el platino tiene tan poco mercado entre vosotros? Observo que hay maples, pandas, koala o eagles para comprar. Aunque por lo que leo son más habituales los lingotitos de una onza en este metal. 

En definitiva, no es una buena inversión para vuestro portfolio?

Gracias.


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 May 2020)

A ver si aprendemos a traducir por uno mismo, que las herramientas están para todos de igual manera. Que lo queremos todo masticado!



¿Por qué la plata está estancada y cuándo comenzará a moverse?

Jeff Clark


No ha sido divertido para los inversores de plata. El oro ha subido más en respuesta a la crisis, pero la plata no ha sido más que débil y vulnerable este año.

¿Es el destino de esta plata? ¿Es esto todo lo que podemos esperar en el futuro previsible?

No. La historia dice que se avecina un gran cambio en el precio de la plata. Veremos eso, pero primero examinemos por qué, en este punto de la crisis, ha estado tan sin vida ...
*Plata en el inicio de la crisis*
Hemos formulado muchas preguntas sobre por qué la plata no está subiendo en este momento, en En medio de la mayor crisis en los tiempos modernos. Y en un momento en que el oro está subiendo.
Pero en realidad, el retraso en el precio de la plata es un comportamiento históricamente normal cuando este tipo de crisis ataca por primera vez ...
Los dos mayores efectos de la pandemia han sido una caída del mercado de valores y un golpe a la actividad económica. ¿Cómo ha funcionado la plata durante estos eventos en el pasado?
Primero, así es como se han comportado los precios del oro y la plata durante los ocho mayores colapsos del mercado de valores antes de este. Verde significa que fue un retorno positivo, amarillo significa que cayó pero menos que el S&P 500, y rojo significa que cayó más que las acciones.







Se puede ver que el oro subió en todos los casos, excepto en dos, con una de esas caídas menos que el S&P 500. Y debemos señalar que el período 1980-1982 fue justo después del mayor mercado alcista del oro en la historia registrada, por lo que la venta masiva no fue Es exactamente sorprendente. En general, un historial bastante bueno.
Pero para la plata fue casi lo contrario. En los últimos 45 años, ha aumentado en solo dos de los mayores colapsos del mercado de valores (uno de los cuales fue solo del 1%), y disminuyó en todos los demás. Cayó menos que el S&P 500 en cinco de esos casos, pero más en dos de ellos.
Estos datos sugieren que, en medio de una caída del mercado de valores, una disminución en el precio de la plata es un comportamiento históricamente normal, a pesar de que generalmente es menor que el S&P 500.
Si agregamos en el colapso de 2020, la barra sería roja para plata. Hasta el 24 de abril, la plata bajó aproximadamente un 15% hasta la fecha, mientras que el S&P 500 cayó un 12%.
¿Qué pasa durante la desaceleración económica? Si bien no hemos entrado oficialmente en una recesión, está claro que hay una en camino.
Así es como ha funcionado la plata durante las últimas siete recesiones en los Estados Unidos, desde hace más de 50 años ...







En las últimas siete recesiones, el precio de la plata cayó en cinco de ellas y aumentó en dos. El rango en los retornos ha sido amplio, incluidas algunas ganancias, pero en general la plata no ha registrado un historial sólido durante los períodos de recesión.
Esto está en marcado contraste con el oro.







El oro ha subido en cinco de las últimas siete recesiones. Y en los dos cayó, la disminución fue solo de un solo dígito.
*Estos datos nos dicen específicamente que la plata no responde en gran medida a una caída del mercado de valores o una recesión.*
Esto no es terriblemente sorprendente. En 2019, el 81% del suministro de plata se destinó a usos no monetarios: industrial, joyería, platería, energía solar, etc. Si la actividad económica disminuye, la demanda de estos usos, en su mayor parte, también disminuiría. Si los inversores están asustados por un colapso en las acciones o el inicio de una recesión, tienden a huir al oro primero.
En otras palabras, el comportamiento reciente de los precios de la plata, basado en los últimos 50 años de historia, es normal.
Entonces, ¿qué _se_ va a empujar la plata superior? ¿Y cuando?
Hay muchos catalizadores potenciales, pero tres sobresalen ...
*# 1: Un aumento de la inflación La*
inflación no está en el radar de la mayoría de los inversores en este momento, pero dada la extensión del abuso de divisas, especialmente la admisión pública de la Fed de que QE es " ilimitado y abierto ", parece imprudente suponer que la inflación no es una realidad futura. Y podría llegar antes y elevarse más de lo que muchos piensan .
Y los dos mayores aumentos de la plata en la actualidad se han producido durante entornos inflacionarios: la inflación galopante de la década de 1970, y cuando los inversores _temían la_ inflación durante la Gran Recesión.
A continuación se detalla cuánto aumentó la plata durante esos períodos, más lo que alcanzaría el precio de la plata si los igualamos con el nivel actual de $ 15:







*Basado en la cantidad masiva de abuso de divisas en curso y la inflación que probablemente resulte, los precios en este rango parecen no solo realistas sino probables.
# 2: Un fusible largo*
Esto no es un catalizador, per se, pero es un hecho que vale la pena revisar: la plata históricamente tiene un fusible de ignición más largo que el oro.
He mostrado esta investigación antes, pero es un buen recordatorio ya que parece que estamos en el centro de esta realidad en este momento ...
En los cinco mercados alcistas de metales preciosos en la historia moderna, la plata generalmente se queda atrás del oro, luego se pone al día y lo pasa.







Esto es aún más evidencia de que el comportamiento actual de los precios de la plata es históricamente normal.
La razón de esto es nuevamente porque los inversores recurren primero al oro en el choque inicial de una crisis. Es el recurso reflexivo al que recurren el miedo y la incertidumbre. A medida que el oro se vuelve más "costoso", los inversores recurren a la plata.
La plata aún no ha entrado en esa fase de "actualización", así que insertemos el precio actual en el mercado alcista de 1976-1980 y veamos dónde podríamos pararnos en el contexto histórico ... La
plata tocó fondo el mes pasado a $ 12.005 por onza (basado en Londres PM Fix). Desde entonces, ha aumentado un 27% mientras escribo, aquí es donde ese aumento del 27% se situaría en el mercado alcista de la década de 1970.







La flecha apunta al mismo aumento porcentual que tenemos ahora que cuando se vio por primera vez en el mercado alcista de la década de 1970. El precio tardó otro año en ponerse en marcha, pero una vez que lo hizo, los retornos fueron espectaculares.
Imagine cómo se sentían los inversores de plata en ese entonces ... algunos de ellos seguramente pensaron que la plata no estaba subiendo "como debería ser", especialmente cuando había crisis a su alrededor: una recesión, una inflación vertiginosa y tasas hipotecarias, un alto desempleo, una crisis energética / embargo petrolero, entre otros eventos.
Sin embargo, si dejan que ese desánimo los empuje a vender, se habrían perdido uno de los mayores mercados alcistas de la plata; el precio se duplicó en 18 meses y permitió a los inversores que se mantuvieron en la cima agregar un cero a su inversión. Finalmente, los inversores recurrieron a la plata de una manera grande y que cambió la vida.
[Si insertó la flecha anterior en función del tiempo en lugar del aumento porcentual, volvería a ser "1" ya que el mínimo fue el mes pasado.]
Por cierto, el Instituto de Plata acaba de publicar su informe en 2019, y entre otras cosas concluyó que "la plata superará al oro más adelante este año". Piensan que la fase de "recuperación" comienza antes de que termine 2020.
*La historia dice que se acerca la oleada de plata. Significa que deberíamos esperar y asegurarnos de tener la cantidad de metal que queremos.*
El próximo catalizador es probablemente el más grande de todos ...
*# 3: Efectos en el mundo real de la destrucción monetaria*
Mike Maloney hace un mejor trabajo al explicar lo que sigue que yo. Y por qué tendrá un gran impacto en el mercado de la plata.
La respuesta corta es que, si bien actualmente estamos en medio de una gran caída deflacionaria, lo que sigue es una gran inflación (tal vez incluso hiperinflación). Este período deflacionario podría durar uno o dos años más, pero la inflación llegará en un momento en que el gobierno haya enviado a las personas suficiente efectivo a donde sientan que pueden salir y gastar nuevamente. Y probablemente tomará MUCHA creación de divisas para que los baby boomers, que ahora están asustados y sin tiempo, hagan eso.
Cuando los efectos del mundo real de esta destrucción masiva de divisas comiencen a producirse, es probable que la precipitación hacia la plata (y el oro) sea enorme.
Si no lo has visto, mira el episodio 7 de Hidden Secrets of Money para ver a Mike exponer el caso de este efecto de "velocidad de la moneda".
Tenga en cuenta que no se trata necesariamente solo de la inflación, sino de _cualquier_ efecto monetario: el dólar estadounidense, la deuda, los déficits o un próximo cisne negro que aún no se ha cuantificado o visto.
De hecho, hay tantos catalizadores potenciales que es difícil imaginar un escenario donde la plata no suba.
De cualquier manera, como dice Mike, "todo está sucediendo en este momento. Estar preparado."


----------



## esseri (3 May 2020)

*@Muttley *

Mi perspectiva - y mis two cents - sobre éso...sin tanta cifra , sigla y vericuetos. Humildemente, creo k ésos "rastros" pintaban algo hace tiempo...ahora ya no importa desentrañar los trucos con los k se magreABA de puntillas el mercáo metalero, sino asistir a las puras limitaciones del nuevo escenario. Yo creo k ese show ya se acabó...a quien lo destripó en su día le pudo venir de coña...pero , sobre todo para movimientos contundentes, hasta ahí.

Todo diox andaba haciendo cábalas sobre cuándo se retomaría producción, cosa k parece, ya va ( oficialmente )...pero a cuentagotas.Y k retomar producción será eliminar lo k algunos consideran delirantes y folclóricos sobrespots de 3 cifras en la onza de Oro y 2 en la de plata. Pues bien, imo...no sólo nada de delirios , sino un chiste de sobrespots en cuanto se demuestre ( sería el siguiente estadio evidente ) k no sólo la redistribución comercial no se retoma, sino k YA SE ACABÓ y k ésa es la "nueva normalidá".

Con todo lo expuesto en el post anterior...una cosita , con tanto vuelo bloqueado, etc : La práctica ( y pírrica ) producción de Oro mundial , la k sea k pudiese haber, está totalmente centralizada en 3 ó 4 puntos k puedes unir EN COCHE en media tarde.

Imagínese ahora la presión k la castuza interesada puede hacer sobre esos 4 puntos...porque EL RESTO ( presumiblemente = 0 ) es el metal disponible en el mercado mundial ABIERTO . Control MUNDIAL determinado como el de una mano sobre la mariposa de un grifo.

Hace como mes y pico, con los primeros bloqueos al sistema , puse metal a la venta POR CRYPTOS en el hilo de intercambio...a unas 4 ó 5 veces su importe en fiat, cosa k fue interpretada , faltaría piú, como trolleo , tirada de pisto y derrapada...cuando mi oferta de éso no tenía una puta mierda ( y sí DE ESTE ESCENARIO ...aún a poco de confirmarse abiertamente, de k el metal NO VOLVERÁ A DISTRIBUÍRSE, y de k ésa ventana YA SE CERRÓ -lo k yo buscaba es k alguien bien cargado de crypto y con su portfolio mal balanceado , compartiera esa misma visión ...y k percibiese k el precio fiat era secundario...pero LA DISTRIBUCIÓN , YA NO...k el folclore no sólo no lo era el sobrespot, sino la propia referencia fiat - ) Por supuestón, toca ver...pero me da k aquí no trinca una puta chapa de nueva acuñación a título particular, NI DIOX EN AÑOS. Lo cercanos k estemos de ello...O NO, dará la medida de lo k el metal pinta en el cotarro monetario próximo.

Palomitax.


----------



## Muttley (3 May 2020)

condimento dijo:


> Soy lego en esto, así que pregunto desde la ignorancia:
> 
> Por qué motivo el platino tiene tan poco mercado entre vosotros? Observo que hay maples, pandas, koala o eagles para comprar. Aunque por lo que leo son más habituales los lingotitos de una onza en este metal.
> 
> ...



El platino como sabes es más escaso que el oro y se concentra mayormente en Sudáfrica.
Su uso es casi al 99% industrial y en especial en la industria de automoción.
No tiene ese carácter de preservación de la riqueza, ni nunca ha servido como moneda (creo que en Rusia tuvo alguna experiencia al respecto durante 20 años en el sXIX pero es una excepción, se hicieron muy pocas y ahora tienen un precio astronómico)

Russia 12 Roubles C 179 Prices & Values | NGC

De hecho muchas de las falsificaciones de época de las monedas de oro del SXIX se hacían con base platino que aleaban con otros metales, que recubrían con un fino dorado. Todo ello por su densidad "similar" que podría engañar a los más descuidados. 

Como esta: acsearch.info - Auction research

Eso sí, es muchísimo más dificil de trabajar (no tiene la ductilidad ni la maleabilidad del oro y plata) pero tiene la ventaja de su altísimo punto de fusión que hace que no se funda en los incendios.

Hoy en día se puede adquirir sin problemas como monedas de inversión. 
Pero es mucho más dificil encontrar comprador si se necesita o desea vender. Su mercado es muy reducido.
Su spread (diferencia entre spot y precio de la moneda) es mucho más alto que en el oro, y además como la plata también paga IVA en España (habría que comprarla en un pais con IVA reducido).


----------



## esseri (3 May 2020)

*Gold Ownership Has Been Difficult, Until the Days of Crypto*

*La propiedad del oro ha sido difícil, hasta los días de la criptografía*
Las innovaciones en la tecnología blockchain están cambiando el paradigma e incluso el concepto de poseer oro.








OPINIÓN




La historia del oro como símbolo de valor eclipsa la de cualquier otro artefacto. Utilizado como dinero tanto en la antigua Grecia como en el imperio romano, el oro también era el método preferido de pago de bienes a lo largo de la Ruta de la Seda. Cuando surgió la banca moderna durante el Renacimiento italiano, se inventó el concepto de papel moneda convertible en oro. Esta práctica terminó hace medio siglo, pero el valor del oro sigue siendo atemporal.
Comenzando con Inglaterra en 1717, las naciones modernas comenzaron a anclar sus sistemas nacionales de dinero al oro en lo que se conoció como el "patrón oro". A fines del siglo XIX y hasta la Primera Guerra Mundial, las economías más avanzadas estaban unidas en este enfoque. Hoy, aunque el dinero de las naciones ya no está anclado de ninguna manera, el oro ha conservado una considerable utilidad económica. Ya sea que se utilice para preservar los ahorros o como cobertura contra la inestabilidad financiera, el oro ha sido un pilar en carteras individuales, institucionales y estatales.
*La propiedad del oro es un desafío*
A pesar de esta historia histórica y la clara utilidad económica de un activo escaso, la propiedad del oro sigue siendo un desafío. A diferencia del dinero fiduciario en cuentas bancarias o activos financieros en cuentas de inversión, las tiendas de oro deben protegerse físicamente contra robos. A medida que aumentan estos volúmenes de oro almacenado, también aumentan los incentivos para el robo, lo que aumenta el costo de la custodia segura. Otro desafío es la transportabilidad. El robo también debe protegerse físicamente durante el tránsito, pero eliminar este riesgo puede ser prohibitivamente costoso. No todos pueden pagar un camión blindado Brinks.
Surgen más desafíos a nivel transaccional donde el oro debe ser verificado tanto por su autenticidad como en cantidades que se adapten tanto al comprador como al vendedor. Debido a los altos costos de las pruebas de pureza y las dificultades de dividir el oro físico, estas restricciones reducen drásticamente el potencial de transacciones voluntarias entre compradores y vendedores. El potencial para las transacciones de menor valor es el que más sufre, ya que estos compradores y vendedores generalmente no pueden confiar en economías de escala para compensar los costos de transacción. También pueden preferir utilizar denominaciones más pequeñas y precisas que la anticuada "barra de oro".
Juntos, estos desafíos crean una fricción significativa tanto para compradores como para vendedores de oro físico. Estos obstáculos pueden ser especialmente desalentadores para los inversores más pequeños que pueden ser disuadidos de la propiedad del activo físico por completo. Los productos financieros populares a base de oro, como los fondos cotizados en bolsa, o ETF, podrían usarse para obtener cierta exposición, pero esto no es un equivalente económico a la propiedad física del oro.
*¿Cuál es el propósito de la propiedad del oro?*
A pesar de los desafíos asociados con la propiedad física, los mercados de oro continúan estando entre los más líquidos del mundo. Al igual que los depósitos geológicos de este metal brillante, la demanda de propiedad física de oro está ampliamente dispersa en todo el mundo. La conveniencia de las joyas de oro es universal, pero también lo es la necesidad de protegerse de la degradación de la moneda y otras turbulencias financieras. En países donde se sabe que las monedas se deprecian rápidamente, es mucho más común que los ciudadanos mantengan sus ahorros en oro físico en lugar de hacerlo como dinero en una cuenta bancaria. 
Hace solo unas semanas, en medio de la crisis de COVID-19, se podían ver largas filas formándose fuera de las tiendas de oro de Bangkok mientras los residentes hacían cola para vender su oro.





Debido a los paros laborales provocados por la crisis de salud, muchos ciudadanos tailandeses trataron de convertir algunos de sus ahorros en efectivo muy necesario. El alto precio del oro en ocho años del baht tailandés lo convirtió en una opción especialmente atractiva y destaca el propósito final de poseer oro: la _exposición al precio spot del oro físico en términos de la moneda fiduciaria propia. _Ya sea que un comerciante tailandés proteja sus ahorros o que un fondo de cobertura global ejecute una estrategia de inversión compleja, el propósito económico de poseer oro físico es el mismo: exposición.
*Cumplir el propósito mientras superas los desafíos*
Los días de espera en la fila para comprar o vender oro pueden terminar pronto. Si bien Bitcoin ( BTC ) se ha anunciado como " oro digital " , las innovaciones relacionadas en la tecnología blockchain están cambiando silenciosamente el paradigma de la propiedad física del oro. Al aprovechar esta nueva tecnología, Tether Gold (XAUT) y otras monedas estables respaldadas por oro están cumpliendo el propósito económico de la propiedad física del oro mientras superan muchos de los desafíos tradicionalmente asociados. Con una capitalización de mercado en rápido crecimiento de aproximadamente $ 86 millones, XAUT ha eclipsado a PAX Gold (PAXG) para convertirse en la moneda estable respaldada por oro más difundida y circulada.
Al incorporar el título legal a asignaciones específicas de oro físico autenticado en un token digital, esta clase de productos altamente innovadora combina lo mejor de tres mundos distintos: 
(1) Exposición directa al precio del oro físico. 
(2) La rentabilidad y la accesibilidad de los activos financieros tradicionales, como los ETF.
(3) La utilidad transaccional de un token digital.
Antes de las monedas estables respaldadas por oro, solo los inversores más grandes podían evitar hacer intercambios entre (1) y (2) arriba. Todos quieren exposición directa al precio del oro físico, pero ¿a qué costo? Desde la carga de asegurar el almacenamiento físico y el transporte hasta la fricción adicional de las pruebas de pureza y la baja divisibilidad, es fácil ver cómo la exposición directa se ha vuelto prohibitivamente costosa para la mayoría de los inversores. Incapaces de aprovechar las economías de escala, a estos inversores se les aplica un precio de propiedad física y se les asigna un proxy sintético.
Pero la margarina no es mantequilla. Sin una asignación rastreable a oro físico específico, autenticado y protegido con seguridad, estos productos financieros sintéticos a base de oro nunca pueden llegar a ser reales, sin importar cuán populares se vuelvan. Hoy, a través de la innovación técnica y el diseño legal, las monedas estables respaldadas por oro han estado trabajando para aprovechar las economías de escala para todos. Ahora, por primera vez en la larga historia del oro, los inversores pueden obtener una exposición directa al precio del oro físico sin tener que superar los costos y desafíos tradicionales asociados. La propiedad física ha sido democratizada.
*El impacto en el mercado de democratizar la propiedad física del oro*
Los beneficios de las monedas estables respaldadas por oro se extienden mucho más allá de las ganancias para compradores y vendedores individuales. El mercado en su conjunto se ve afectado. El lanzamiento de John Bogle en 1975 del primer fondo indexado ofreció una propuesta de valor similar a los inversores: la democratización de la exposición diversificada en el mercado de valores. Reconociendo que el rendimiento de los fondos mutuos administrados activamente no podía justificar sus altas tarifas, Bogle se propuso ofrecer productos de inversión pasivos y de bajo costo replicando el mercado a escala. La popularidad de estos productos explotó en las décadas siguientes, ya que los inversores individuales comenzaron a reconocer cuánto dinero podría ahorrarles con el invento de Bogle.
A pesar de estas claras ganancias para los inversores individuales, el impacto a largo plazo de los fondos indexados en los mercados de renta variable mundiales ha sido, en el mejor de los casos, ambiguo y probablemente destructivo. Dado que las estrategias de inversión pasiva han crecido para representar una participación cada vez mayor en la actividad del mercado, la proliferación de estos productos indexados ha generado preocupaciones fundamentales sobre la liquidez y el descubrimiento de precios en los mercados de valores. El propio Bogle reconoció este problema más adelante en su carrera, ya que le preocupaba que la explosión de la inversión pasiva hubiera abierto la puerta a la manipulación de los especuladores. Después de haber diseñado fondos indexados para inversores a largo plazo, Bogle se quedó consternado en sus últimos días por el giro especulativo que la industria de ETF ahora masiva había tomado. Warren Buffet ha descritoBogle es el hombre "que más ha hecho por los inversores estadounidenses", pero el jurado aún no sabe qué ha hecho la inversión pasiva en los mercados de valores estadounidenses, algo que el propio Bogel reconoció.
Las monedas estables respaldadas por oro han invertido esta historia. La propiedad rentable del oro físico ciertamente se ha democratizado, pero de una manera que respalda la liquidez a largo plazo y el descubrimiento de precios en los mercados mundiales del oro. Mientras que el crecimiento de los flujos de inversión pasivos, como lo reconoce Bogle, aumentaría la susceptibilidad de los mercados de acciones a la manipulación, el crecimiento de las monedas estables respaldadas por oro tendría el efecto contrario. Dado que los mercados de oro de hoy ya están dominados por el "papel", instrumentos financieros sin conexión directa con asignaciones específicas de oro físico, el funcionamiento y la integridad de estos mercados solo pueden mejorar a medida que las monedas estables respaldadas por oro ganan protagonismo.
Con innumerables ventajas tanto desde el punto de vista individual como colectivo, las monedas estables respaldadas por oro realmente permiten que el mundo de las inversiones tenga su pastel y se lo coma también.


----------



## Berciano230 (3 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> El platino como sabes es más escaso que el oro y se concentra mayormente en Sudáfrica.
> Su uso es casi al 99% industrial y en especial en la industria de automoción.
> No tiene ese carácter de preservación de la riqueza, ni nunca ha servido como moneda (creo que en Rusia tuvo alguna experiencia al respecto durante 20 años en el sXIX pero es una excepción, se hicieron muy pocas y ahora tienen un precio astronómico)
> 
> ...


----------



## mk73 (3 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Irse de putas a Taylandia o a cualquier otro pais es algo maravilloso digno de mi aprecio......... algunos teneis vicio en acumular plata, otros en tocar la monedilla cuando os llega y otros lo tenemos en ir a donde se pueda en busca de putas.



Y para echar unos polvos hay q irse tan lejos ¿? 
Qué ganas de complicarse


----------



## fff (3 May 2020)

carloszorro dijo:


> "El precio del oro podría subir hasta los 3.000 dólares en algún momento de los próximos 18 meses"
> 
> El oro amenaza con 'brillar' más que nunca ante la desenfrenada impresión de dinero global



Sinceramente espero que bastante más...... el jaleo en el que estamos metidos es muy gordo y se van a arrepentir los que vendan sus onzas sólo a 3000$...


----------



## Desconocido (3 May 2020)

carloszorro dijo:


> "El precio del oro podría subir hasta los 3.000 dólares en algún momento de los próximos 18 meses"



O no... No subestiméis el poder que tiene esta gente para tirar el precio. Es lo que han estado haciendo durante mucho tiempo. ¿Algún día les estallará en la jeta? Seguramente, pero lo mismo ya no estamos aquí para verlo.


----------



## Berciano230 (3 May 2020)

os animais y retomamos este antiguo post, guardos buenos recuerdos de el la verdad, y de el valor q tenia la plata en ese momento.
Pregunta de los Domingos:¿Dónde estará la PLATA el próximo fin de semana?


----------



## FranMen (3 May 2020)

condimento dijo:


> Soy lego en esto, así que pregunto desde la ignorancia:
> 
> Por qué motivo el platino tiene tan poco mercado entre vosotros? Observo que hay maples, pandas, koala o eagles para comprar. Aunque por lo que leo son más habituales los lingotitos de una onza en este metal.
> 
> ...



Algún día encontrará su lugar, lo malo es que pueden ser 10 ó 100 años. Mientras tanto el ORO es el rey y la plata su escudero


----------



## cuidesemele (4 May 2020)

El problema es el timing como siempre. Es ver un accidente a camara lenta... sabes que a 200 contra un muro te matas, pero hasta que te das el golpe definitivo te salvas de la primera por el cinturon, despues por el airbag, despues por el habitaculo... etc pero tarde o temprano en muro te da en la cara y se acabo.

Nosotros estamos asistiendo al accidente. A 200 sabemos que el muro nos matara. Pero pasan los años y van saltando aribags y demas... Y ese es el problema: el oro subira y el confeti no valdra nada pero en 1 año o 50?...


----------



## Josebs (4 May 2020)

Hola, alguien conoce u opera con esta empresa : AUVESTA - Startseite


----------



## Jacques de Molay (4 May 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Hola, alguien conoce u opera con esta empresa : AUVESTA - Startseite



Sí, la conozco y *opero en metales físicos de inversión con certificación LBMA.

(Tienes un M.P.) *

Os dejo un link informativo de la sociedad, sus garantías, auditorías y certificados de calidad.

¡Mucho más que simplemente oro! - El plan de ahorro en oro de Auvesta

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Muttley (5 May 2020)

Ha habido bastante gente que ha preguntado por como funciona Bullion Vault, esto tal vez sea de interés.
Es del blog de Rankia de Alex Álvarez. Análisis de BullionVault: La Tercera Vía para Invertir en Oro
Muy completo y detallado.
En resumen:
Interesante alternativa al oro-plata ETF que SIEMPRE debe complementar a la posesión de oro y plata físico, NUNCA sustituirla.

_
"En artículos anteriores he analizado la inversión en oro mediante dos estrategias: los ETFs de oro y la compra de oro físco.

Sin embargo, existe una tercera vía que todavía no había analizado: *la plataforma de inversión BullionVault*.

En este artículo te explico *qué es BullionVault, sus diferencias con los ETFs, sus ventajas y desventajas respecto al oro físico, su operativa, su fiscalidad, sus comisiones y cuál es mi opinión personal del servicio*.

*¿Qué es BullionVault?*

BullionVault es un servicio de inversión creado en el año 2005 por Paul Tustain con el objetivo de *facilitar y abaratar* la inversión en oro físico.

A día de hoy, se trata de la plataforma de inversión en oro más grande del mundo con *más de 80.000 usuarios* y unas reservas de oro valoradas *en más de 2.000 millones de dólares*.

BullionVault permite a sus usuarios *comprar oro, plata y platino delegando en la plataforma la responsabilidad de asegurar y custodiar los metales* en cámaras de seguridad repartidas entre varias ciudades del mundo.

*¿Es BullionVault fiable?*

Personalmente, *considero BullionVault una plataforma de confianza* por varios motivos:
_

_Una trayectoria de *más de 15 años* a sus espaldas_
_Es *miembro de la LBMA* desde el año 2008_
_Está *participada en un 11% por Gold Bullion Investment Trust*, un fondo de inversión vinculado al Consejo Mundial del Oro._
_Gran *transparencia*_
_Las *valoraciones de los clientes son excelentes* con un 4,5/5 y más de 1.400 opiniones en TrustPilot._
_







No obstante, pese a la confianza que me inspira el servicio, *nunca tendría BullionVault como mi única estrategia para invertir en oro*. Recuerda: Diversifica las entidades con las que trabajas.

*BullionVault vs ETFs*

Una de las dudas más habituales sobre BullionVault son sus *diferencias con un ETF de oro*. A primera vista, pueden parecer dos vehículos similares. Sin embargo, *BullionVault tiene tres ventajas importantes*.

*Propiedad del oro*

Al invertir en un *ETF de oro* estamos adquiriendo *deuda de cupón cero* de una empresa financiera (el emisor del ETF), *respaldada por oro* y cuyo *precio está ligado a la evolución del precio del oro*.

En cambio, *en BullionVault adquirimos oro físico a nuestro nombre*. Además, este oro está custodiado y asegurado en una cámara de seguridad de un país extranjero a nuestra elección.

Este hecho es *especialmente importante ante eventos de alto impacto* como una crisis económica. Si el emisor del ETF quebrase, *nos pondríamos a la cola junto el resto de acreedores para recuperar nuestro dinero*. El oro del ETF se vendería para saldar las deudas con los acreedores pero nadie nos garantiza su recuperación total.

En caso de quiebra de BullionVault, *el oro de sus cámaras de seguridad estaría fuera del alcance de sus acreedores* ya que pertenecería a los clientes de la plataforma.

Esta diferencia nos puede hacer decantarnos por BullionVault con los ojos cerrados. Sin embargo, *esta mayor seguridad no es gratis*. Como veremos más adelante al analizar sus comisiones, BullionVault no es un servicio barato para carteras de pequeño tamaño.

*Estructura legal más simple*

Los ETFs son productos financieros con una *estructura relativamente compleja*. Por este motivo, están sujetos a *fuertes regulaciones*. Y los reguladores pueden cambiar la ley en cualquier momento. Para bien…o para mal. Un ejemplo, la normativa PRIIPS del 2018.

*BullionVault está fuera de esta hiperregulación*. La relación entre BullionVault y sus clientes se formaliza como un *simple contrato de custodia* (bailment) donde autorizamos a BullionVault a custodiar cierta cantidad de oro a nuestro nombre (Detalle).

*Abierto 24 horas*

Mientras que la operativa de los ETF está restringida a las horas de apertura del mercado bursátil, BullionVault es un mercado donde *sus clientes operan internacionalmente las 24 horas del día*.

*BullionVault vs oro físico*

Si lo comparamos con la inversión directa en oro físico, BullionVault tiene ventajas e inconvenientes.

*A favor*
_

_*Simplificación del proceso de compra:* Como ocurre con un ETF, solo debemos lanzar una orden de compra y esperar que otro cliente nos venda el oro al precio que hemos fijado. Nos olvidamos de refinerías, tipos de monedas y primas respecto el precio spot._
_*Custodia del oro:* Todo el oro que adquirimos en BullionVault está asegurado y custodiado en cámaras de seguridad ubicadas en países gran seguridad jurídica y respeto por la propiedad privada._
_*En contra*_

_*Duras condiciones para reclamar la custodia del oro:* Pese a que el oro físico de BullionVault nos pertenece, BullionVault no es una plataforma pensada para que sus clientes reclamen ese oro para su custodia. Aunque sus términos y condiciones sí lo permiten, las comisiones por el envío del oro son bastante elevadas_
_*Mayor número de intermediarios:* Cuando tenemos el oro físico en nuestro poder, reducimos a cero los niveles de separación entre el oro y nosotros. En cambio, en BullionVault aumentamos ligeramente estos niveles de separación debiendo confiar en su buen trabajo y en el de las empresas de seguridad que custodian el oro._
_*Oro fuera de nuestro alcance:* Si nuestros políticos sumiesen el país en un proceso confiscatorio-expropiador, el oro físico siempre estaría en nuestro poder para ser aceptado en cualquier otro país. En el caso de BullionVault, recibir este oro conllevaría un proceso más lento y de mayor incertidumbre._
_*Los mercados*

BullionVault nos ofrece la posibilidad de operar en dos mercados distintos:
_

_El mercado privado de cliente_
_El London Bullion Market_
_*El mercado privado de clientes*

El mercado principal de BullionVault es su mercado privado de compra-venta de oro.

En este mercado, los usuarios de la plataforma *intercambian oro entre ellos* siguiendo el *esquema operativo de los mercados bursátiles*.

Los compradores fijan el mayor precio que están dispuestos a pagar y los vendedores fijan el menor precio al que están dispuestos a vender. Así se forma la horquilla compra-venta o bid-ask spread. Es decir, en BullionVault *compramos y vendemos oro según el precio acordado entre los usuarios*.

El mercado de BullionVault está compuesto por 5 sub-mercados diferentes: *Zúrich, Londres, Singapur, Toronto y Nueva York*. Cada uno dispone de una cámara de seguridad donde se deposita el oro de los clientes.

Ningún cliente puede vender en un mercado si no tiene el oro correspondiente en su cámara de seguridad. Es decir, si tienes oro comprado en Zúrich no puedes venderlo en Singapur.

Como mercados *independientes*, cada uno ofrece *diferentes metales* a *diferentes precios*.







*¿Qué papel desempeña BullionVault?*

Los clientes del BullionVault representan la *principal fuente de liquidez* de este mercado. Es decir, son los responsables de mantener el precio del oro a niveles de mercado.

Sin embargo, en ocasiones pueden existir *desajustes entre la oferta y la demanda* provocando que los precios aumenten o desciendan en exceso.

En estos momentos, *BullionVault ejerce el papel de market maker*. Respaldados por las propias reservas de oro de BullionVault, unos *algoritmos automatizados se encargan de emitir órdenes* al mercado para volver a equilibrar el precio del metal.

Este rol desempeñado por BullionVault es muy similar al que ejercen los *“Participantes autorizados”* en el mercado de los ETF.

*London Bullion Market*

Aunque el mercado privado de clientes es el protagonista de la plataforma, BullionVault nos permite *invertir según el fixed price del London Bullion Market*.

El London Bullion Market es *uno de los mayores mercados de oro del mundo* y está reservado a clientes institucionales. Sin embargo, podemos acceder a él a través de BullionVault *pagando una comisión suplementaria*.

Aunque operar a mayor coste en el London Bullion Market puede no parecer atractivo, en ocasiones *puede resultar interesante*.

Por ejemplo, el día de la *caida de Lehman Brothers*, el mercado privado *absorbió toda la oferta incluyendo el stock ofertado por los algoritmos de BullionVault*. En estos casos, BullionVault tarda unas 48h en llenar sus cámaras y volver a tener “munición”.

En estas situaciones, el acceso al London Bullion Market representa *otra fuente de liquidez* para los clientes de la plataforma.

*Plan de Inversión*

BullionVault ofrece un *servicio de inversión automatizada* llamado “plan de inversión”. Este servicio nos permite *aportar fondos periódicamente* y que la plataforma adquiera el oro a nuestro nombre.

El principal problema de este servicio es que adquiere el oro al fixed price del London Bullion Market. Por lo tanto, *deberemos pagar la comisión suplementaria* de acceso a dicho mercado.

*Comisiones*

Las tres comisiones más importantes de BullionVault son: _

_Comisión de *compra-venta*_
_Comisión de *custodia del oro*_
_Comisión de acceso al *London Bullion Market*_
_Estas comisiones están definidas en dólares en la web de BullionVault. Su equivalente en euros dependerá del tipo de cambio en cada momento.

Si quieres calcular cuáles son los costes totales de invertir en BullionVault, en su web tienes disponible una calculadora de costes donde se aplica el tipo de cambio spot EUR/USD.

*Comisión por compra-venta*

La comisión por compra-venta es cobrada a cualquier usuario de la plataforma *cada vez que compra o vende* dentro de la plataforma de BullionVault.

Esta comisión se divide en tres tramos:
_

_*Menos de 75.000$:* 0,50%_
_*Entre 75.000$ y 100.000$:* 0,10%_
_*Más de 100.000$:* 0,05%_
_Para poner estos números en contexto, a continuación tienes una comparativa de la comisión de BullionVault con dos de los mejores brókers para operar con ETFs: SelfBank y DEGIRO.


_

_BullionVault__2,5€__5€__10€__Comisión de compra por operación__500€__1000€__2000€__SelfBank Cuenta Sin Custodia__15€__15€__15€__DEGIRO__2,15€__2,3€__2,6€_
_*Comisión de custodia del oro*

La *comisión de custodia* de BullionVault es del *0,12%* con un mínimo de 4$/mes (48$/año).


A primera vista, esta comisión de custodia puede parecer pequeña (0,12%). En cambio, si echamos números, vemos que *debemos invertir un mínimo de 40.000$* para superar el mínimo de 48$/año.


Si comparamos esta comisión con los gastos corrientes habituales de un ETF de oro (0,40%), *la inversión mínima en BullionVault para igualar esos costes anuales del ETF sería de 12.000$*.








*Comisiones del London Bullion Market*

Operar en el London Bullion Market *no es barato*.

La comisión del acceso a este mercado es una *tarifa plana del 0,5%*.

Además, como el oro es una materia prima que cotiza en dólares, se nos aplicará una *comisión por cambio de divisa del 0,3%* si nuestra cuenta está denominada en euros, libras o yenes.

Estas comisiones son *suplementarias* a la comisión por compra-venta.

*El oro*

El oro almacenado en las cámaras de BullionVault son lingotes Good Delivery. Todos ellos de una ley de 995 milésimas.

De acuerdo a los términos del servicio, BullionVault es un *simple custodio del oro de sus clientes*.

Por lo tanto, una de las responsabilidades de BullionVault es *mantener una relación del oro que se encuentra en las cámaras de seguridad* y la cantidad que pertenece a cada cliente.

Este registro *se actualiza diariamente* y está disponible en el apartado “Auditoría Diaria” de su web. Para preservar la privacidad de los clientes, estos *son identificados por un seudónimo* generado automáticamente por BullionVault.

*Reserva de lingotes*

Debido al gran tamaño de los lingotes Good Delivery (aprox. 12,5kg) y el precio actual del oro, *la mayoría de los clientes de BullionVault poseen una fracción* de los mismos.

Si un cliente posee *una cantidad de oro igual o superior a un lingote Good Delivery*, BullionVault le ofrece la posibilidad de *reservar un lingote* a su nombre.

El lingote reservado a nombre del cliente es *retirado de la circulación y no puede ser utilizado en el mercado*. Ni siquiera por el propio cliente.

El coste de reserva del lingote es del *0,1% sobre su valor*. En el caso de la cámara de Singapur, es posible reservar lingotes de oro pequeños (aprox. 1kg) con un coste del 0,2%.

En ambos casos, a los lingotes reservados se les aplicará *un recargo en la comisión de custodia del 0,06%* (0,18% en total).

*Envío del oro*

Aunque BullionVault no es un servicio orientado a la venta de oro físico, *a partir de los 50 gramos* es posible solicitar el envío del oro para nuestra custodia personal.

Si disponemos de más de 100 gramos en oro en nuestra cuenta, BullionVault *ofrece la posibilidad de enviarnos lingotes de 100 gramos* PAMP Fortuna. Por este servicio nos cobrará una tarifa plana que incluye la fabricación del lingote, el seguro y envío certificado.

Para otras cantidades, *las comisiones cobradas por BullionVault son variadas* y van desde el 1% del valor del oro para lingotes Good Delivery hasta el 7,5% aproximadamente. No obstante, el coste del envío varía según el país de destino.

*Fiscalidad*

En cuanto a la fiscalidad de BullionVault hay 3 asuntos que nos interesan especialmente.

*¿Debo declarar las ganancias o pérdidas en BullionVault?*

Sí. Cuando realicemos alguna operación, *tanto las pérdidas como las ganancias deben ser declaradas a Hacienda* como ganancias o pérdidas patrimoniales en la base del ahorro. Igual que sucede con el oro físico.

*¿Debo declarar el oro como bienes en el extranjero?*

En lo que respecta a los bienes en el extranjero, existen dos declaraciones diferentes: el *modelo 720* de la Agencia Tributaria y el *modelo D-6* del Ministerio de Industria, Comercio y Turismo.

*Modelo 720*

El modelo 720 debe presentarse si nuestro patrimonio en el extranjero(cuentas remuneradas, fondos, acciones, etc) es igual o superior a 50.000€ (Artículo 42 bis del RD 1065/2007).


En el caso del oro, *estamos exentos de su declaración* (Preguntas Frecuentes Modelo 720). En cambio, si tenemos dinero en efectivo en las cuentas de BullionVault, sí deberemos considerarlo para su declaración.

*Modelo D-6*

Según el artículo 41 de la Orden del 28 de Mayo 2001 que establece los procedimientos aplicables para la declaración de inversiones exteriores, *el oro no está incluido* dentro de las operaciones de inversión objeto de regulación.

Por lo tanto, el oro de BullionVault no debe declararse en el modelo D-6. Tampoco *el dinero que tengamos en la cuenta de BullionVault*.

*Resumen*

Tras un profundo análisis de BullionVault, creo que invertir en oro a través de BullionVault es *una alternativa muy atractiva a los ETF*.

Especialmente para aquellas *carteras de tamaño medio-grande* que pueden *reducir la comisión de custodia* hasta unos niveles similares a los gastos corrientes de los ETFs de oro más populares.

En cambio, *no me parece un sustituto a la posesión de oro físico* ya que considero importante tener una pequeña cantidad de monedas de oro al alcance de nuestra mano. Eso sí, en un lugar bien escondido "_


----------



## FranMen (5 May 2020)

Varios apuntes sobre bullionvault: puedes comprar en euros y luego vender en dólares o francos suizos y así jugar con las monedas.
También sirve como cuenta no bancaria fuera de España por si hay un corralito.
Mi duda es la fiscalizad, si me dedico a comprar y vender aprovechando las fluctuaciones del oro, me temo que en cada movimiento hay que pasar por hacienda y no al traer de vuelta el dinero.
Para compra de oro físico mala idea, creo recordar 165€ de gastos de envío y 5% de sobrespot. A España lingotes de 100 gr, máximo 4


----------



## condimento (5 May 2020)

Y digo yo, hay algún valiente que tenga en casa un Good Delivery de esos? Nada, es por quedar con un par de amigos albano-kosovares y tal 

Bromas aparte, si es de forma anónima, creo que no hay mayor placer de sibarita que mirar cada día el lingotito lo wapo que está y sostenerlo entre las manos of kors. Claro que 12'5 kgs ejem.

Una pregunta deseaba haceros, en qué quedó la numismática tradicional? Esos doblones, ducados, florines, etc de oro... Imagino que imposibles de negociar en un mercado asequible y polarizados a coleccionistas muy especializados, siempre que estén en un buen estado de conservación. Y la orfebrería? Sólo para encargos de joyeros o hay que asistir a subastas? Supongo que aquí ya me estoy metiendo en el negocio artístico, cual figuritas de Lladró.


----------



## estupeharto (5 May 2020)

equipo de investigación se queda en na

A saber lo que tiene por ahí además de eso,... físico, bienes, cuentas,.... si es que es verdad.....
seguro que un trabajador no es


----------



## Muttley (5 May 2020)

condimento dijo:


> Y digo yo, hay algún valiente que tenga en casa un Good Delivery de esos? Nada, es por quedar con un par de amigos albano-kosovares y tal
> 
> Bromas aparte, si es de forma anónima, creo que no hay mayor placer de sibarita que mirar cada día el lingotito lo wapo que está y sostenerlo entre las manos of kors. Claro que 12'5 kgs ejem.
> 
> Una pregunta deseaba haceros, en qué quedó la numismática tradicional? Esos doblones, ducados, florines, etc de oro... Imagino que imposibles de negociar en un mercado asequible y polarizados a coleccionistas muy especializados, siempre que estén en un buen estado de conservación. Y la orfebrería? Sólo para encargos de joyeros o hay que asistir a subastas? Supongo que aquí ya me estoy metiendo en el negocio artístico, cual figuritas de Lladró.



Muy buenas,

Hay estos dos mensajes en el hilo que tal vez te ayuden.

Guía de compra de metales preciosos.

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Monedas de oro de inversión por tamaños y tipos

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Donde comprar? Pues depende. Monedas antiguas de oro sin premium las hay, bueno ahora no mucho  en las tiendas habituales. Europeas o española. No llevan IVA.

La numismtica habitual con internet se ha democratizado. Con un poco de Google en este mismo foro puedes ver un montón de posts informativos al respecto.

como por ejemplo este

Oro: - Hilo Oficial Numismático II. Oros de los Borbones, los Escudos.

Las históricas con premium (doblones de a 8, de a 4 y los de 2 escudos de oro, u otras similares europeas) Se suelen adquirir en subastas. Hay varias en España y hacen subastas periódicas. Acceso libre y público. Además hay otras muchas casas de subasta europeas también de reconocido prestigio.
Hay que tener en cuenta que el precio de cierre NO incluye las comisiones de subastas (entre el 18% y el 20%) y tampoco los gastos de envío ni seguro.
Yo no compraría en eBay ninguna moneda de este tipo. Bueno, yo no compraría por eBay casi ningún tipo de moneda que exceda de 50 euros.

Los precios fluctúan muchisimo por el tipo de moneda, su rareza y su estado de conservación.
Entre una moneda de 8 escudos de oro de Carlos III de 1771 y otra de 1772 puede haber unos cuantos miles de euros con la misma conservación. Y entre dos monedas de 8 escudos de Carlos III de 1771 puede haber unos cuantos miles de euros de diferencia a distintas conservaciones. Hay que saber mucho para meterse. En ningún caso recomendado para “coleccionistas novatos”.
De orfebrería hay otras casas de subastas especializadas en ello. Joyas antiguas. Plata (cuberteria, candelabros...), pero bueno, para eso también hay que saber.


----------



## esseri (6 May 2020)

*cp)*

Perspectiva de Celsius , k casualmente hoy o ayer incorporaba Tether Gold para sus malabares crypto ( pagan intereses, aceptan chapas como colateral, etc. los cryptoadeptos ya lo conocerán, es un servicio popular ) En fin...tiene kojonex k la proyección Orera hacia una optimización de su gestión monetaria se esté dando desde el mundo crypto hacia el Oro, primer interesado en ello, y no al revés...y para más inri, con protagonismo para el architrilero Tether , ahora en su versión Gold...del k se podría esperar cualquier judiada k enturbiase este tipo de operativas.

A ver si aparecen actores Oreros de enjundia pisando fuerte de una puta vez, coño...k las posibilidades son alucinantes. Tanta "ciencia ficción" , tanto cutre del cuaternario inferior y tanta oxtia ya...

*This bubble could decide whether gold goes to $3K or $10K - Celsius Network CEO

Celsius Raises the Gold Standard with Tether Gold*


----------



## esseri (6 May 2020)

*cp)*

No estaba muélto, estaba de parranda... ( cuando menos, como elemento agitaór )

*Escobar: Get Ready For The Next Game-Changer - The Gold-Backed Digital Yuan*


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2020)

Vah, todavía no llena ni medio trailer. . Lo curioso es que diversifica en varias bóvedas, se ve que es desconfiado. Seguro que en casa y más sitios tiene más por si acaso


----------



## Jake el perro (6 May 2020)

Pues vista la demora en los pagos, es un no comprar


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 May 2020)

Alguien que haya comprado algo en la european mint me puede decir cuanto tiempo tardó en recibirlo?, ponen que de 3 a 15 días, teoricamente.


----------



## Mk3 (7 May 2020)

Buenas

Nuevo por aquí pero que os leo...
Novato en las compras, quitando unos karlillos que en su día pude hacerme con ellos. Ando con la idea de si la plata baja un poco o se estabiliza en precios cercanos a pre-covid hacerme con una monsterbox en goldsilver.be. (Tampoco me hace gracia hacer un pedido ahora y estar esperando más de un mes por él, ojo)

Mi pregunta es, si vosotros tirarías por la más barata por onza o de coger alguna Casa en particular (britannia, philarmonica, mapple, kanguro, eagle,). ahora mismo a precio de hoy estarían en ese orden de menor a mayor.

gracias a todos por las aportarciones al hilo. saludos


----------



## Mk3 (7 May 2020)

Primero, gracias por las respuestas.

Sí, soy consciente del stock, en el post ya puse que no quiero pagar y esperar que les entren, estoy suponiendo que esto estabilice y entre stock (espero no arrepentirme por esperar)

Si lo hiciese ahora mismo cogería la monster de los Kruguers y vía. Si ya voy a pagar más que hace unos meses por no comprar no voy arriesgar un par de cientos de euros más en cogerme la monster más barata y estar con el corazón como un puño por la espera. Más vale pájaro en mano en todo caso no?

saludos


----------



## esseri (7 May 2020)

*cp)*

El konzéto es el konzéto : Oro oficializándose en el portfolio "serio" promedio.

*Issuer Services | London Stock Exchange

Breakingviews - New normal will demand new gold-standard portfolio*


----------



## Tichy (7 May 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Nuevo por aquí pero que os leo...
> Novato en las compras, quitando unos karlillos que en su día pude hacerme con ellos. Ando con la idea de si la plata baja un poco o se estabiliza en precios cercanos a pre-covid hacerme con una monsterbox en goldsilver.be. (Tampoco me hace gracia hacer un pedido ahora y estar esperando más de un mes por él, ojo)
> ...



He echado un vistazo y efectivamente las únicas en stock son los krugerrands. Pero entre las que te dejan hacer pedido, las Britannias (que a mí personalmente me gustan mucho), te sale la monster box por 700 y pico euros menos. Si la diferencia fuera de menos de 100 euros, yo pediría las Krugerrands ya, pero con esa diferencia de más de 700, yo seguiría el precio y la disponibilidad durante unos días antes de decidir.


----------



## esseri (7 May 2020)

Tochaco...pero de "obligada digestión" (y "echar al cajón" ) para quien esté en el ajo, imo.




*- HSBC Reveals It Was Caught Out as Lockdowns Snarled Gold Market - BNN Bloomberg*

"HSBC Holdings Plc, uno de los principales jugadores en el mercado del oro, fue sorprendido en marzo debido a que *los bloqueos interrumpieron los envíos físicos de lingotes y causaron que los precios divergieran drásticamente en los centros comerciales clave*. "

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

- *The Illusion of Owning Gold | Nick Barisheff | BMG*


_por __Nick Barisheff_

Para descargar una versión en PDF


*


Spoiler: Ilusión Orera I



La ilusión de poseer oro | Nick Barisheff

Los fondos cotizados en bolsa (ETF) respaldados por oro y productos similares representan una parte significativa del mercado del oro, con inversores institucionales e individuales que los utilizan para implementar muchas de sus estrategias de inversión sin considerar el verdadero riesgo asociado con muchos aspectos de tenencia activos tangibles Los ETF de oro son unidades que representan oro físico en papel o en forma desmaterializada, que es muy diferente de poseer oro físico. Según el World Gold Council, los ETF globales respaldados por oro agregaron 298 toneladas, o US $ 23 mil millones, en todas las regiones en el primer trimestre de 2020 [1] . Las tenencias totales de ETF ascendieron a 3.296 toneladas, lo que representa US $ 179 mil millones. El ETF más grande es SPDR Gold Shares (GLD) con 1.048 toneladas.





Nota[/URL] adhesiva en la pizarra, intercambio ETF, negociado, fondo
Muchos inversores y asesores financieros pueden sorprenderse al saber que poseer acciones en un ETF de oro no es lo mismo que poseer oro físico. Como uno de los mayores ETF, GLD declara en su prospecto: "... diseñado para rastrear el precio del oro". ¿Es aconsejable elegir la conveniencia en lugar de tener oro físico?

Desde su introducción en 2003, los ETF respaldados por oro han transformado el mercado de inversión en oro en una ilusión, desviando la atención de la propiedad del oro físico. Esto es como un mago que te tiene enfocado en una distracción mientras realizan un truco.

Cuando compra un activo físico, como bienes raíces, un automóvil o un bote, se hace un gran esfuerzo para garantizar que el título legal del activo se transfiera al comprador. Esto generalmente implica una descripción específica del activo: la marca, el modelo, el color y el número de serie, en el caso de un automóvil. Además, el vendedor generalmente garantiza que tienen un título libre y claro, que no hay gravámenes y que tienen el derecho legal de transmitir el título al comprador.

Sorprendentemente, cuando se trata de adquirir oro, los inversores tienden a ignorar estos fundamentos básicos y, en cambio, se centran en los costos de almacenamiento y las tarifas de gestión; No piensan en la propiedad legal real. ¿De qué sirve ahorrar dinero en los costos de almacenamiento si no tiene un título legal para el oro? Muchas transacciones de oro, como contratos de futuros, certificados y ETF, no son más que representantes en papel o derivados de oro. No representan la propiedad legal del oro. Estos poderes pueden funcionar según lo planeado durante las condiciones normales del mercado, pero pueden fallar bajo estrés, cuando los inversores necesitan más el refugio seguro de los lingotes. Siempre he dicho que si no está pagando tarifas de almacenamiento aseguradas razonables por lingotes asignados, entonces es muy probable que no posea oro alguno.

Por ejemplo, si apostamos por el precio del oro de mañana, y acordamos liquidar en moneda, entonces no necesitaríamos ningún oro real siempre que cada uno de nosotros tenga la capacidad de pagar si pierde la apuesta. . Sin embargo, esto no es una inversión y depende totalmente de la solvencia crediticia de la contraparte. Derrota uno de los atributos más importantes del lingote asignado: SIN RIESGO DE CONTRAPARTE.

Los ETF tienen un riesgo de contraparte significativo en muchos niveles

En los materiales de marketing del GLD ETF, lo primero que debe tener en cuenta es que se conoce como un " Vehículo de seguimiento ". No se menciona nada acerca de poseer oro. En el sitio web de GLD, establece claramente el objetivo del Trust. A diferencia del oro físico, los ETF tienen riesgo de contraparte, porque existe la posibilidad de que las otras partes, como el Participante autorizado (AP), el administrador u otros, puedan incumplir o incumplir su parte del acuerdo.

He pasado muchos años con abogados, redactando prospectos y acuerdos legales. Como todos pueden apreciar, los abogados siempre son cuidadosos y precisos con el lenguaje específico en todos los documentos legales. Como resultado, es importante que cada inversor lea cuidadosamente todos los documentos asociados con una transacción para comprender los objetivos del ETF.

Prestar estricta atención a la redacción de los documentos reglamentarios.

Con el reciente aumento de la popularidad de los ETF, muchos inversores suponen que son como fondos mutuos abiertos, pero con tarifas de gestión mucho más bajas. Nunca se preguntan por qué las tarifas son más bajas; simplemente suponen que Wall Street se ha vuelto generoso y quiere proporcionar ahorros de costos a los inversores públicos.

En un fideicomiso de fondo mutuo abierto, como los fondos mutuos BMG, el administrador del fondo recibe las contribuciones del inversor y luego compra el lingote apropiado de acuerdo con el mandato del fondo. Similar a una transacción de acciones, el Custodio (Scotiabank, en el caso de BMG) emite una Hoja de Registro Comercial, especificando la barra que se transfiere al fondo por refinador, número de serie, peso exacto y pureza a tres decimales. Todos los meses, el Custodio proporciona una lista de barras bajo custodia para cada fondo por refinador, número de serie, peso exacto y pureza. Este documento mensual está firmado por un oficial del banco y se publica en el sitio web de BMG Group Inc. .

Los fondos son auditados anualmente por los auditores independientes de BMG Funds (RSM Canada LLP).

Si bien los fondos abiertos tienen que incurrir en una serie de gastos, según lo ordenado por las autoridades reguladoras, los inversores se beneficiarán de las economías de escala al comprar el lingote y almacenar el lingote sobre una base totalmente asegurada, así como la reducción legal y Costos contables.

El proceso para los ETF es completamente diferente. La primera distinción importante es que los ETF no están sujetos a las leyes de valores convencionales. Utilizan una " Declaración de registro " en lugar de un " Folleto " y, como resultado, no están sujetos a las mismas regulaciones que los fondos de inversión abierta. Según un informe especial de Solari de Catherine Austin Fitts, presidente de Solari, Inc., editor de The Solari Report y miembro gerente de Solari Investment Advisory Services, LLC, sobre GLD y SLV [2], el término "fondo negociado en bolsa" no es un término legal preciso definido por ley, como lo es una "Compañía de Inversión", de la cual los fondos mutuos son una subcategoría. Tanto los fondos de cobertura como los ETF, al menos según la ley actual, son vehículos de inversión creados con el propósito expreso de evitar parte o la totalidad de la regulación según las leyes de valores que se aplican a las compañías de inversión y las acciones tradicionales. Los inversores de ETF tienen un poder de voto limitado, incluida la capacidad de eliminar la administración. Las responsabilidades limitadas del Fiduciario y del Custodio se establecen en la creación del fideicomiso y la ejecución del acuerdo de custodia, sin mecanismo para cambiar esas responsabilidades en caso de cambio, y sin responsabilidad directa ante los inversores.

CUSTODIOS DEL ORO Y LA PLATA EN UN ETF

Numerosos analistas han expresado su preocupación por los Custodios en los ETF de GLD y SLV: HSBC Bank (HSBC) y JPMorgan Chase (JPM). Tanto HSBC como JPM, mientras mantenían 1.080 toneladas en oro y casi 9.500 toneladas en plata (diciembre de 2009), tenían importantes derivados extrabursátiles en oro y plata, y posiciones cortas significativas tanto en oro como en plata, en el COMEX. De acuerdo con el Informe de Compromiso de los Comerciantes (CFTC), entre ellos, HSBC y JPM son cortos en más del 30% de todo el mercado de plata COMEX en términos netos, y JPM tiene la gran mayoría de estas posiciones cortas. Además, ambos bancos han sido multados por los reguladores y tienen demandas colectivas pendientes contra ellos por manipular los mercados del oro y la plata, la manipulación de bonos, la manipulación LIBOR, la manipulación de los mercados de productos básicos y el fraude de valores hipotecarios.[3] .

Ambos bancos han sido multados varias veces por múltiples instituciones, como la Comisión Federal de Comercio (FTC), por manipular estos mercados, por fraude, por lavado de dinero y por ayudar a los estadounidenses a evadir impuestos. ( La creciente responsabilidad legal de HSBC y la demanda potencial de JPMorgan se enfrenta a una demanda colectiva )

Además de las preocupaciones éticas sobre los Custodios para los ETF de GLD y SLV, ni el Fiduciario, el Administrador o el Custodio asumen ninguna responsabilidad por la calidad del oro y la plata entregados al ETF en cuestión. No hay ningún requisito para que los subdepositarios sean miembros de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA). No hay garantía de que el lingote se extraiga legalmente y cumpla con los estándares de la Asociación de Inversión Responsable (RIA). La importancia de esto es que el oro que normalmente poseen los miembros de LBMA en las bóvedas de miembros de LBMA mantendrá su Cadena de Integridad. Esto significa que cada barra de Good Delivery se rastrea desde la mina, la compañía de transporte, el refinador y la bóveda. Si se elimina el oro de esta cadena de integridad, no puede garantizarse que sea oro puro o que cumpla con los Estándares de Buena Entrega. En el pasado,

Elemental Gold fue inicialmente calificado como un refinador calificado por LBMA, pero perdió ese estado cuando la Red de Ejecución de Delitos Financieros (FinCEN) inició una investigación de lavado de dinero. Elemental Gold fue acusado de vender oro extraído ilegalmente que no cumplía con los estándares de LBMA [4] .

En lugar de " comprar " o " adquirir " activos, los ETF utilizan Participantes autorizados para " contribuir " con " canastas " de valores, tal como se define en la Declaración de registro. Los participantes autorizados suelen ser las casas de bolsa más grandes y deben ser miembros de la Depository Trust Corporation (DTC). Como resultado, incluso las instituciones o los fondos de pensiones no pueden canjear físicamente si son accionistas de ETF a menos que también sean miembros del DTC y hayan suscrito un Acuerdo de Participante Autorizado. Según el prospecto, los AP "ensamblan" los valores para formar las canastas.

¿Por qué usan la palabra "ensamblar" en lugar de "comprar" o "adquirir"?

¿Cómo “ensamblan” las canastas?

Según Catherine Austin Fitts, “los documentos subyacentes pueden permitir que los Participantes autorizados contribuyan (o al menos no les prohíban expresamente que contribuyan) al oro y la plata arrendados por los ETF a los bancos centrales en lugar de los metales preciosos a los que los Participantes autorizados tienen un título legal absoluto. "

Además, un informe escrito por Deloitte & Touche LLP titulado “Fondos negociados en bolsa: desafiando el dominio de los fondos mutuos” describió cómo se crean y canjean las canastas.




'La “creación de unidades” es el proceso operativo diario que utilizan los AP para crear unidades ETF. Un archivo de composición de cartera, creado por el patrocinador, enumera la composición y los pesos de los valores o productos básicos subyacentes que reflejan el índice objetivo. Los AP luego compran o toman prestados cantidades relativamente grandes de las acciones subyacentes de los mercados de capitales que reflejarían el índice. Si el ETF propuesto rastrea un producto, compra o toma prestados certificados de propiedad de ese producto. La canasta de valores se entrega al custodio, quien verifica que es un espejo aproximado del índice. El AP (si son el patrocinador) luego recibe una "unidad de creación" entregada a su cuenta en la Depository Trust Corporation. La unidad de creación se divide en acciones ETF, que representan una fracción de la unidad de creación. El número de acciones de ETF depende del valor liquidativo de la unidad de creación, una función de las ponderaciones asignadas a los valores subyacentes. En el caso de los productos básicos, el patrocinador generalmente tendrá una fórmula para calcular el NAV. Debido a que este es un trueque "en especie" y no hay efectivo que cambie de manos, no hay implicaciones impositivas.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Pero, ¿qué hay para los participantes autorizados?

Los inversores que piensan que una firma de corretaje importante compra oro al precio spot vigente, lo contribuye a un ETF al valor liquidativo (NAV), se emiten Unidades de creación en NAV y luego vende esas unidades al público en NAV son increíblemente ingenuos en su comprensión de cómo funciona Wall Street.

Los AP toman prestados los activos, los aportan al ETF y se les emiten Unidades de Creación, que venden al público. Se quedan con el 100% del dinero.

Para comprender el funcionamiento interno de un ETF, debe considerar el historial y analizar cómo se establecieron los primeros ETF para rastrear un índice como el DOW o el S&P 500. Los participantes autorizados siempre pueden pedir prestados los activos de las cuentas de margen de sus clientes, y también de cuentas de fondos de cobertura, donde actuaron como corredor principal. Luego contribuirían los activos prestados al ETF.

Luego, se emitirían las AP Unidades de Originación del ETF a cambio de la canasta de valores. Luego, los AP venderían las unidades de ETF a otros clientes y MANTENDRÍAN TODO EL DINERO . Tendrían una responsabilidad equivalente, pero nunca se llamaría, y la mayoría de los clientes no sabrían que tenían IOU de corredores en sus cuentas de margen en lugar de los valores detallados en su estado de cuenta.

Además de mantener todo el dinero de la emisión de nuevas acciones de ETF, los AP ganan dinero todos los días actuando como creadores de mercado. Hacen que el arbitraje se extienda entre el NAV y el precio de mercado de las unidades ETF. Solo los AP tienen acceso tanto a los datos del mercado como al NAV, lo que les permite realizar un arbitraje extendido durante las condiciones normales del mercado.

Los Participantes autorizados no tienen la obligación específica de comprar y canjear acciones de ETF para minimizar las fluctuaciones en los precios de mercado. En condiciones normales, es rentable distribuir el arbitraje entre el precio de mercado y el valor liquidativo de las acciones de ETF; sin embargo, en un declive importante del mercado, teniendo en cuenta que los AP son esencialmente "cortos" del activo, les conviene dejar que disminuya tanto como sea posible antes de canjear, de modo que cubrir su posición corta sea lo menos costoso. Es entonces cuando los ETF tendrán un rendimiento inferior al mercado de los activos subyacentes.

Si un cliente quisiera vender un valor prestado a un ETF, el corredor simplemente depositaría los ingresos en efectivo de la venta teórica en la cuenta del cliente. Mientras tanto, habrían tenido un préstamo sin intereses de los valores de su cliente. El cliente no se daría cuenta de que esto había sucedido en su cuenta de margen de corretaje.


*


----------



## esseri (7 May 2020)

*>>> 2)*



Spoiler: Ilusión Orera II



*¿Qué pasa si el AP se vuelve insolvente?*
Los abogados se enriquecen discutiendo sobre quién es el verdadero dueño de los activos.

*Obviamente, es mucho más lucrativo obtener el 100% de los ingresos de la inversión que ganar el 1.5% en honorarios de administración. *

Además del oro arrendado y el precio del oro suprimido resultante, la mayor parte de la información se divulga en los documentos GLD. Además de la Declaración de registro, se debe revisar el Acuerdo del participante autorizado para comprender completamente el funcionamiento del GLD. Sin embargo, el Acuerdo de Participante Autorizado ya no se puede encontrar con los documentos GLD en EDGAR o el sitio web streetTRACKS. Lo más sorprendente es que las declaraciones de registro originales presentadas en agosto de 2005 tenían 108 páginas; la Declaración de registro actual tiene solo 34 páginas [5] .

Si BMG presentara un prospecto que fuera más del 70% más corto que la última versión presentada ante los reguladores, las posibilidades de aprobación serían muy escasas. Además, las ofertas de prospectos tienen pautas regulatorias estrictas que no se aplican a los ETF. Tanto la Declaración de registro original como el Acuerdo del participante autorizado [6] se pueden revisar en las notas al pie.

Una sección de la Declaración de registro que es particularmente importante para revisar es *Factores de riesgo* (página siete de la Declaración de registro original de 2005). Hay un total de 24 factores de riesgo detallados que todo posible inversor debe estudiar detenidamente. Los factores de riesgo notables se exponen a continuación:



> *"Los accionistas no tienen la protección asociada con la propiedad de una compañía de inversión registrada bajo la Ley de Compañías de Inversión de 1940, o las protecciones otorgadas por la Ley de Intercambio de Mercancías de 1936" *_Página 9, párrafo 5_





> *"Los accionistas no tienen los derechos de los inversores en ciertos otros vehículos (incluido, por ejemplo, el derecho a entablar acciones de" opresión "o" derivadas ")". *Además, las acciones tienen derechos de voto y distribución limitados; por ejemplo, los accionistas no tienen derecho a elegir directores y no recibirán dividendos. _Página 10, párrafos 6 y 7_





> *"El oro del Trust puede estar sujeto a pérdida, daño, robo o restricción de acceso".*





> *"El Fideicomiso puede no tener fuentes adecuadas de recuperación si su oro se pierde, se daña, se lo roban o se destruye y la recuperación puede estar limitada, incluso en caso de fraude, al valor de mercado del oro en el momento en que se descubre el fraude".*





> *"El Trust no asegurará su oro".*





> *"Además, el Custodio y el Fideicomisario no exigirán que ningún subcustodio directo o indirecto esté asegurado o vinculado con respecto a sus actividades de custodia o con respecto al oro que poseen en nombre del Fideicomiso".*





> *"El Depositario solo es responsable de las pérdidas que sean el resultado directo de su propia negligencia, fraude o incumplimiento voluntario en el desempeño de sus funciones". * _Página 11, párrafos 4, 6,_ 7_ , 8_





> * "El Depositario no es responsable de los actos u omisiones de sus subcustodios a menos que la selección de dichos subcustodios se haya realizado de forma negligente o de mala fe".*





> *"Se espera que no haya acuerdos contractuales por escrito entre los subcustodianos que poseen el oro del Fideicomiso y el Fiduciario o el Custodio".*





> *"El lingote de oro asignado al Fideicomiso en relación con la creación de una canasta puede no cumplir con los Estándares de Buena Entrega de Londres y si se emite una canasta contra dicho oro, el Fideicomiso puede sufrir una pérdida".*





> *"Si el oro del Fideicomiso se pierde, daña, roba o destruye en circunstancias que hacen que una parte sea responsable ante el Fideicomiso, la parte responsable puede no tener suficientes recursos suficientes para satisfacer la reclamación del Fideicomiso". *_Página 12, párrafos 2, 3, 4, 12_





> *" Debido a que ni el Fiduciario ni el Custodio supervisan o monitorean las actividades de los subcustodios que pueden tener el oro del Fideicomiso, el incumplimiento por parte de los subcustodios de ejercer el debido cuidado en la custodia del oro del Fideicomiso podría resultar en una pérdida para el fideicomiso ".*





> *“ El Fideicomisario puede no tener derecho a visitar las instalaciones de ningún subcustodio con el propósito de examinar el oro del Fideicomiso o cualquier registro que este tenga, y ningún subcustodio estará obligado a cooperar en ninguna revisión que el fideicomisario desee realizar de las instalaciones. , procedimientos, registros o solvencia de dicho subcustodiano. "*





> *"La capacidad del Fiduciario para emprender acciones legales contra los subcustodios puede ser limitada, lo que aumenta la posibilidad de que el Fideicomiso sufra una pérdida si un subcustodio no usa la debida atención en la custodia del oro del Fideicomiso". *_Página 13, párrafos 2, 3, 4_





> *"El Depositario puede no tener el derecho y no tiene la obligación de buscar la recuperación del oro de cualquier subcustodio designado por un subcustodio". *_Página 44, párrafo 6_



En la actual Declaración de Registro 2020 para el GLD, se agregaron algunos Factores de Riesgo adicionales:



> *“La liquidez de las Acciones puede verse afectada por la retirada de los Participantes autorizados. En el caso de que uno o más Participantes autorizados que tengan intereses sustanciales en las Acciones se retiren de la participación, la liquidez de las Acciones probablemente disminuirá, lo que podría afectar negativamente el precio de mercado de las Acciones ". *_Página 9_



¿Cómo afecta el retiro de un Participante autorizado al valor de las acciones si la propiedad del oro se transfirió al ETF?

En contraste, los Fondos BMG requieren que:


el Depositario, Scotiabank, mantiene un seguro para todos los riesgos, excepto para guerra, incidente nuclear o confiscación gubernamental;
Scotiabank no puede nombrar subcustodios sin previa aprobación por escrito para el nombramiento de cualquier subcustodiano;
los subcustodios tienen que cumplir con el Instrumento Nacional 81-102 para los custodios de fondos mutuos canadienses que esencialmente limita a los custodios a los principales bancos autorizados;
Scotiabank debe ejercer un alto nivel de atención bajo la custodia del lingote de los Fondos: "al menos el mismo grado que ejerce con respecto a su propia propiedad de un tipo similar";
Scotiabank entrega a BMG Management Services Inc. (el Administrador del Fondo) una lista de barras bajo custodia para los Fondos BMG que enumeran el nombre del refinador, el peso exacto y el número de serie; y
Los auditores de los Fondos y el Administrador del Fondo pueden inspeccionar las tenencias con un aviso razonable y verificar las barras físicas a las listas de barras entregadas por Scotiabank en el momento de la compra.
Bajo Riesgos Generales de Inversión, el Prospecto BMG establece lo siguiente:



> *“BMG BullionFund solo invierte en la compra de lingotes físicos de oro, plata y platino sin gravámenes que se mantienen en forma asignada. BMG Silver BullionFund invierte solo en la compra de lingotes de plata físicos no gravados que se mantienen de forma asignada. Cada uno de los Fondos BMG tiene el objetivo de proporcionar una alternativa segura y conveniente para los inversores que buscan mantener el lingote físico para la preservación del capital y la apreciación a largo plazo. Como resultado, los siguientes factores de riesgo son aplicables para cada Fondo BMG ".*



Además, el sitio web de BMG dice:



> *“BMG Mutual Funds son fideicomisos de fondos mutuos abiertos que brindan un método rentable y conveniente de poseer lingotes de metales preciosos sin comprometer ninguno de los atributos fundamentales del lingote, que son: liquidez absoluta, sin riesgo de contraparte y sin dependencia de la administración habilidades. No se utilizan derivados, contratos de futuros, opciones o certificados en BMG Mutual Funds. Los fondos mutuos BMG son una forma ideal de equilibrar su cartera con lingotes físicos de oro, plata y platino ”.*



En contraste, las secciones importantes del Acuerdo de Participante Autorizado de GLD a las que hay que prestar mucha atención tienen que ver con el canje de unidades ETF y la contribución de lingotes de oro.

Al canjear unidades ETF, el Acuerdo del participante autorizado establece que:



> *"... posee directamente o tiene plena autoridad legal y el derecho legal y beneficioso de licitar para el canje de las Canastas que se canjearán y recibir todo el producto de la redención, y (ii) tales Canastas no se han prestado o prometido a otra parte y son no está sujeto a un acuerdo de recompra, un acuerdo de préstamo de valores o cualquier otro acuerdo que impida la entrega de dichas Cestas al Fiduciario el tercer día hábil siguiente a la Fecha de la Orden de Redención ".*



Las garantías anteriores son las que se esperan para la transferencia de activos duros.

Sin embargo, cuando los AP contribuyen con lingotes, faltan las garantías esperadas. El Acuerdo del participante autorizado establece que:



> *“El Participante autorizado representa y garantiza en nombre de sí mismo y de cualquier parte por la cual actúa que al entregar un Depósito de la cesta de creación al Fiduciario de acuerdo con los términos del Contrato de fideicomiso y este Acuerdo, el Fideicomiso adquirirá un título bueno y sin gravámenes al Oro que es el sujeto de dicho Depósito de la Cesta de Creación, libre y libre de todas las promesas, intereses de seguridad, gravámenes, gravámenes, impuestos, gravámenes, gravámenes, acciones, reclamos, opciones o limitaciones de cualquier tipo o naturaleza, fija o contingente, y no está sujeto a ningún reclamo adverso, incluida cualquier restricción sobre la venta o transferencia de todo o parte de dicho Oro que se imponga mediante cualquier acuerdo o arreglo celebrado por el Participante autorizado o cualquier parte para la que esté actuando en relación con un Orden de compra."*



¿Cómo puede el comprador garantizarle al vendedor que tendrá un buen título? Les puedo asegurar que los abogados que cobran $ 1,000 por hora no cometieron simplemente un error de redacción.

*¿Pero cuáles son los riesgos para los inversores?*

Al igual que en mi ejemplo anterior de la apuesta, los inversores de ETF no poseen lingotes. Mientras los AP sean solventes, el sistema funciona. Sin embargo, si un AP se declaraba insolvente, los abogados se harían ricos discutiendo si el ETF o los beneficiarios reales se considerarían los propietarios legítimos. Aunque nos acercamos al mercado de ETF que explotó en 2008 cuando Lehman Brothers, AP, incumplió, el sistema y Lehman fueron rescatados.

Si bien esto plantea un problema grave con los ETF de valores tradicionales, es un problema mucho mayor cuando se trata de lingotes. En el caso de los metales preciosos, como sería el caso de los ETF GLD y SLV, el lingote es arrendado a los bancos centrales por bancos de lingotes que actúan como AP. El problema potencial aquí es mucho mayor, como con cualquier transacción de arrendamiento. El título del activo sigue siendo propiedad del arrendador. El arrendatario solo tiene un derecho limitado a usar el activo y debe volver a transmitirlo al arrendador [7] . Como resultado, cuando un banco central arrienda oro, todavía muestra el activo en su balance general, a pesar de que ha sido arrendado a un banco de lingotes, y ya no tiene posesión física del lingote.

Nuevamente, todo funciona relativamente bien durante las condiciones normales de mercado. Sin embargo, si un banco de lingotes se vuelve insolvente, el arrendador del banco central exigiría la devolución de su lingote del ETF.

*El resultado podría ser una pérdida total para los inversores de ETF en un momento en que más necesitarían los atributos de lingotes para preservar la riqueza. En aras de ahorrar alrededor del 1% en los honorarios anuales de gestión, corren el riesgo de perder el 100% de su capital.*

Una situación similar ocurrió en 2011 con MF Global. Los inversores estaban interesados en adquirir lingotes a través de futuros de materias primas debido al atractivo apalancamiento. En lugar de obtener ganancias apalancadas, la mayoría de los inversores perdieron todo su dinero cuando MF Global se declaró en bancarrota en 2011 [8] .

La conclusión es clara. El público ha sido engañado sobre los méritos y riesgos de invertir en oro y plata utilizando ETF. GLD tiene 1.048 toneladas de lingotes de oro, pero como resultado de su estructura, la oferta / demanda de oro no se ve afectada ya que el oro GLD es prestado. En las estadísticas de oferta / demanda de GFMS y CPM (publicaciones respetables de metales preciosos), no hay una línea de pedido que corresponda a la cantidad de oro que supuestamente posee GLD. Esto se debe a que el oro se arrienda en lugar de comprarse.

*Esta estructura ha sido perjudicial para los inversores minoristas, las instituciones y los fondos de pensiones, así como para la industria minera. Solo ha sido una oportunidad de flujo de efectivo lucrativa para las grandes firmas de corretaje que actúan como Participantes Autorizados. Si un fondo mutuo abierto mantuviera esa cantidad de oro, o si el oro se mantuviera directamente, entonces el precio de hoy sería muchos múltiplos del número actual.*

Las estadísticas de oferta / demanda compiladas por GFMS y CPM fueron cuestionadas ya en 1998, cuando comencé el primer BMG BullionFund abierto. Frank Veneroso escribió un extenso informe analítico llamado "El libro anual de oro de 1998". En él, compiló meticulosamente las estadísticas para demostrar que la cantidad de oro arrendada fue subestimada. En consecuencia, Veneroso y el Comité de Acción Antimonopolio de Oro (GATA) identificaron que los bancos centrales podrían informar que poseen más de 30,000 toneladas de oro sin tener que almacenarlo en sus bóvedas. El FMI solicita que los bancos centrales no excluyan el oro arrendado de sus activos de reserva, lo que hace que ninguna de las partes sepa cuánto oro está arrendado en las bóvedas [9]. Como resultado, Veneroso concluyó que el arrendamiento de oro del banco central había suprimido artificialmente el alcance total de la demanda de oro a aproximadamente 1,600 toneladas por año, cuando el suministro anual era de 4,000 toneladas. Los bancos centrales registraron oficialmente que poseían más de 30,000 toneladas, y se estima que *al menos* 5,000 de las 30,000 toneladas de oro del banco central probablemente fueron arrendadas. Sus actualizaciones y proyecciones de 2003 indicaron que el oro total arrendado probablemente estaba en el rango de 10,000 - 16,000 toneladas [10] .

La controversia sobre la cantidad de oro total arrendado continúa hoy. Muchos observadores cuestionan si a Estados Unidos le queda oro en Fort Knox. Además, muchos cuestionan si China tiene solo 1,600 toneladas cuando muchos analistas creen que tienen más de 6,000 toneladas, y su objetivo declarado es tener más de las 8,000 toneladas que supuestamente poseen los Estados Unidos. Cuando China esté convencida de que tiene suficiente oro para alejarse del dólar estadounidense como moneda de reserva y anunciar sus verdaderas tenencias de oro, muchos analistas se preguntarán de dónde sacaron el oro, ya que GFMS o CPM no lo han contabilizado. El único lugar del que podría haber venido son los bancos centrales, incluida la Reserva Federal, que han arrendado su oro. Se especula que los AP vendieron oro a China:

A pesar de mis críticas, hay un buen uso de ETF en carteras de inversión. A diferencia de los fondos mutuos abiertos, los ETF ofrecen opciones de compra y venta. El mejor uso de los ETF es cubrir una cartera de activos a los que tiene título legal y que posee directamente mediante el uso de opciones de ETF. Cuando se trata de lingotes, puede adquirir puestos de ETF para cubrir sus existencias físicas de metales preciosos. Además, puede comprar llamadas para mejorar el rendimiento de sus tenencias de lingotes.

Finalmente, permítanme reiterar: no asuma que en realidad posee un lingote o que tiene un reclamo legal sobre cualquier lingote cuando invierte en ETF de lingotes.





> *“No inviertas en algo que no entiendes. Si no puede explicar la oportunidad de inversión en pocas palabras y de una manera comprensible, es posible que deba reconsiderar la inversión potencial ". *Boletín de inversores de la SEC: agosto de 2012 .


----------



## Tichy (7 May 2020)

Por supuesto. Nadie lo duda. Es cuestión de riesgo, probabilidad (con datos básicamente desconocidos) y decisión. Por eso solo caben opiniones y yo doy mi consejo, basado en que quien pregunta parece reacio a hacer el pedido por un material que no está en stock.
Si la percepción personal es que los precios van a subir, sea porque el stock no se recupera y permanece el desacople entre papel y físico, sea por subida del spot, creo que la mejor decisión es hacer el pedido de las britannias ya.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 May 2020)

Meto la pata para hacer una pregunta intrascendente y que no se donde acoplar por no abrir hilo.

¿Por qué las monedas de 100 ecus de oro conmemorativas de la fnmt están tan infravaloradas y baratas teniendo una onza de oro puro?.


----------



## Muttley (8 May 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Nuevo por aquí pero que os leo...
> Novato en las compras, quitando unos karlillos que en su día pude hacerme con ellos. Ando con la idea de si la plata baja un poco o se estabiliza en precios cercanos a pre-covid hacerme con una monsterbox en goldsilver.be. (Tampoco me hace gracia hacer un pedido ahora y estar esperando más de un mes por él, ojo)
> ...



Opinión/opción personal.

Yo lo de las monster box no lo termino de ver (en una situación normal de mercado) para un usuario habitual, es decir, aquellos que pueden gastar unos pocos miles de euros al año en plata. Lo que no se necesita vamos.
le veo algunas pegas:
Primero que las monster box son de maples, ASEs, krugers....monedas que se mueven totalmente alineadas con el spot (en tiempos de no pandemia). 
La inversión del año se centra en un punto temporal y en una compra muy muy fuerte que puede dejar descapitalizado....para futuras oportunidades.
Mi idea de inversión en metal es hacer compras en la medida de las posibilidades extendidas en el tiempo, para reducir riesgos y mejorar (en teoría) el precio medio. También variar el tipo de monedas, buscando ofertas. Ahora necho de eldoradocoins oferta lunares II de gallo a 20,99 comprando más de 10. Una moneda con algo de premium. Pues me compro 20 o 40. En un par de meses a lo mejor Goldsilver.be o coininvest hay algo atractivo. Y vuelvo a comprar otros dos tubos de otra serie.
Así creo que se construye una buena colección y fondo de reserva. Poco a poco y variadita.

Por supuesto, esto vale para el inversor/protector de riqueza habitual.
Si lo que para mi es comprar un tubo de maples para otro es una monsterbox, entonces sí claro. Cojonudo.


----------



## Mk3 (8 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Opinión/opción personal.
> 
> Yo lo de las monster box no lo termino de ver (en una situación normal de mercado) para un usuario habitual, es decir, aquellos que pueden gastar unos pocos miles de euros al año en plata. Lo que no se necesita vamos.
> le veo algunas pegas:
> ...



Hola

En primer lugar gracias por tu tiempo y el consejo. Le daré una vuelta a lo que me dices, mi idea era, como ni tengo el recorrido vuestro ni la "pila" hecha, no cegarme por la situación actual pero cuando viese un precio aceptable, hacer una compra de "en fiat" 10.000 y tener al menos un "bote salvavidas" o "un seguro" ante el panorama que se puede presentar, además de que se podrían enterrar "en su propia caja". No he tenido en cuenta la posibilidad paralela de con el mismo tiro, o repartiendo (creo que dan posibilidad de juntar varios pedidos y enviarlos juntos, pero lo descarto ahora mismo) de hacer una variedad de monedas que siempre podría venir bien a futuro o sí con el tiempo veo otra moneda que me gustase más, pues ya tengo desequilibrado el asunto.

Y no, no es la idea de en cada compra una monsterbox ni mucho menos, pero una monster ahora mismo estaría por abajo de un 5% del monto que tengo en el banco y no me hace puñetera gracia ahora mismo como veo el panorama.

gracias, un saludo


----------



## estupeharto (8 May 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> En primer lugar gracias por tu tiempo y el consejo. Le daré una vuelta a lo que me dices, mi idea era, como ni tengo el recorrido vuestro ni la "pila" hecha, no cegarme por la situación actual pero cuando viese un precio aceptable, hacer una compra de "en fiat" 10.000 y tener al menos un "bote salvavidas" o "un seguro" ante el panorama que se puede presentar, además de que se podrían enterrar "en su propia caja". No he tenido en cuenta la posibilidad paralela de con el mismo tiro, o repartiendo (creo que dan posibilidad de juntar varios pedidos y enviarlos juntos, pero lo descarto ahora mismo) de hacer una variedad de monedas que siempre podría venir bien a futuro o sí con el tiempo veo otra moneda que me gustase más, pues ya tengo desequilibrado el asunto.
> 
> ...



Depende de cada situación. Es lógico lo que piensas. En tu caso, si no has entrado antes, es lógico plantearse que si esperas puede ser peor. De forma que intentes paliar en lo posible el precio de compra mediante una compra más grande.
Tratándose de la plata, ya se sabe que lleva mucho tiempo caracoleando. No es oro. 

Tampoco yo sabría decir si es mejor invertir ese fiat en plata o en oro.... dado el precio actual por encima de 100/1. Supongo que en el término medio puede estar el acierto. También dependiendo de cada uno y si ya entraste o no.

En esa tienda te lo guardan 18 meses creo. Yo tengo algo ahí de la última bajada. Aproveché buen precio y lo dejé ahí, en espera de ver cómo evolucionaba. Hice varias compras en días diferentes, luego, fue buena opción. Ahora parece que no vuelven esos precios, pero si volvieran puedo disparar al vuelo.

La estrategia de ir poco a poco, no jugándotela por cualquier cosa, no teniendo el gatillo fácil tampoco, informándose, huyendo de las tendencias y sensacionalismos o apocalipsis, pero sin bajar la guardia y siendo consciente de lo que tenemos delante, creo que es la apropiada.


----------



## Mk3 (8 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Depende de cada situación. Es lógico lo que piensas. En tu caso, si no has entrado antes, es lógico plantearse que si esperas puede ser peor. De forma que intentes paliar en lo posible el precio de compra mediante una compra más grande.
> Tratándose de la plata, ya se sabe que lleva mucho tiempo caracoleando. No es oro.
> 
> Tampoco yo sabría decir si es mejor invertir ese fiat en plata o en oro.... dado el precio actual por encima de 100/1. Supongo que en el término medio puede estar el acierto. También dependiendo de cada uno y si ya entraste o no.
> ...



Es que desde que me paré al poner el post, el precio de una monster por ejemplo ya ha subido unos 500 euros y cómo ahora tengo claro la compra, pues tengo el culo en llamas y no sé que hacer, tendré que mantener la calma, hacer un seguimiento de precios y si eso ir probando con algo, dejándolo allí hasta una cantidad prudencial... pero claro, las de novato fijo que alguna me voy comer y si puedo ir safando algunas con vuestro consejos, pues bien recibidas son. 

Son de fiar estos belgas? Me he leído el hilo entero y ahora mismo fué donde encontré los precios más ajustados, pero no he visto nada de ellos en negativo.

Con respecto del oro/plata, viendo la desproporción del ratio entre ellos, que he visto que se consume más plata que oro, que es la moneda de los no reyes...pues he tirado por ser cabeza de ratón y no cola de león ya que he llegado al teatro con las mejores butacas vendidas.

saludos


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 May 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Es que desde que me paré al poner el post, el precio de una monster por ejemplo ya ha subido unos 500 euros y cómo ahora tengo claro la compra, pues tengo el culo en llamas y no sé que hacer, tendré que mantener la calma, hacer un seguimiento de precios y si eso ir probando con algo, dejándolo allí hasta una cantidad prudencial... pero claro, las de novato fijo que alguna me voy comer y si puedo ir safando algunas con vuestro consejos, pues bien recibidas son.
> 
> Son de fiar estos belgas? Me he leído el hilo entero y ahora mismo fué donde encontré los precios más ajustados, pero no he visto nada de ellos en negativo.
> 
> ...



En el principio eso nos pasa a casi todos, no te conviene calentarte con las gráficas, es tan posible que el oro suba a 1900 como que baje a 1350 (ya ha pasado antes). Siempre jode perderse las oportunidades, pero no es bueno dejarse llevar por los impulsos.

El mejor consejo que te han dado por aquí ha sido el de comprar poco a poco, al menos cuando está más caro que barato.

Si baja mucho y te lo puedes permitir, aprovecha y compra, pero no porque baje solo 100 pavos la onza.

Respecto a comprar plata u oro, creo que un 30% plata / 70% oro sería lo adecuado.

Si por ejemplo dispones de 10000, serían 3000 en plata y 7000 en oro.


----------



## estupeharto (8 May 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Es que desde que me paré al poner el post, el precio de una monster por ejemplo ya ha subido unos 500 euros y cómo ahora tengo claro la compra, pues tengo el culo en llamas y no sé que hacer, tendré que mantener la calma, hacer un seguimiento de precios y si eso ir probando con algo, dejándolo allí hasta una cantidad prudencial... pero claro, las de novato fijo que alguna me voy comer y si puedo ir safando algunas con vuestro consejos, pues bien recibidas son.
> 
> Son de fiar estos belgas? Me he leído el hilo entero y ahora mismo fué donde encontré los precios más ajustados, pero no he visto nada de ellos en negativo.
> 
> ...



Tampoco he comprado antes en esa tienda (ni en otras del extranjero). Pero esta no me ha parecido mal.
Incluso intercambié con ellos emails aclaratorios en el proceso inicial para eliminar dudas.

Lo que sí que subieron los gastos de envío, que inicialmente eran 30 € y luego los pasaron a 40 €....Espero que no se pasen de listos y los suban....

Pero tener la posibilidad de que te lo guarden y que te lo traigan todo de una vez cuando tú elijas, pagando sólo un porte. Teniendo la posibilidad de comprar en un click si ves la oportunidad en días siguientes.... también tiene su ventaja y se valora.
He leído comentarios acerca de que es un riesgo,...no sé. Yo no lo veo en este caso. Se ve una entidad seria.
Aunque nunca se puede saber... tampoco es plan de invertir una cantidad considerable y dejar pasar meses y meses,.... supongo que entraría el gusanillo...

Como suba la plata te vas a forrar


----------



## Mk3 (8 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tampoco he comprado antes en esa tienda (ni en otras del extranjero). Pero esta no me ha parecido mal.
> Incluso intercambié con ellos emails aclaratorios en el proceso inicial para eliminar dudas.
> 
> Lo que sí que subieron los gastos de envío, que inicialmente eran 30 € y luego los pasaron a 40 €....Espero que no se pasen de listos y los suban....
> ...



Sí, les mandé un mail por el tema de fechas de entrada, y han contestado amablemente, por la menos la primera impresión buena.
Los gastos de envío me salían 35 euros.
Iremos picoteando de tubo en tubo, y a ver como evolucionando el panorama.

A que te refieres si sube la plata que me voy forrar? jaja... de momento no hay bullion y los karlillos que sí tengo...bueno, algo es algo.


----------



## estupeharto (8 May 2020)

Lo decía por el monster ese.... que impone la verdad


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 May 2020)

Pues a mi me llego hace 2 semanas un paquete de los belgas con 8 onzas de las 65 que había comprado.

Al reclamar no me dieron ninguna explicación....después de pedirme fotos y tal me dijeron que a finales de esa semana me mandaban otro paquete con las monedas que faltaban.

Han pasado 2 semanas y 4 o 5 mails y ni me los han contestado ni sé nada de las monedas.

A ver si no se siguen columpiando esta semana.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mk3 (8 May 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues a mi me llego hace 2 semanas un paquete de los belgas con 8 onzas de las 65 que había comprado.
> 
> Al reclamar no me dieron ninguna explicación....después de pedirme fotos y tal me dijeron que a finales de esa semana me mandaban otro paquete con las monedas que faltaban.
> 
> ...



   ya me contarás, gracias y que sólo sea un susto


----------



## mr nobody (8 May 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues a mi me llego hace 2 semanas un paquete de los belgas con 8 onzas de las 65 que había comprado.
> 
> Al reclamar no me dieron ninguna explicación....después de pedirme fotos y tal me dijeron que a finales de esa semana me mandaban otro paquete con las monedas que faltaban.
> 
> ...



 animo, y no decaigas. no estas solo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 May 2020)

Gracias, compañeros del metal.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silver94 (9 May 2020)

Ya he contado alguna vez que a mi me dieron problemas también. Me costó casi tres meses contactando con ellos para recibir la mercancía de varios pedidos que realicé. Sé de gente que compra habitualmente y no han tenido problemas, pero yo no les vuelvo a dejar ni medio euro.


----------



## mk73 (9 May 2020)

Los inversores están apostando al *aumento del metal plateado* debido a una relación *oro / plata* en su nivel más alto en más de 3 siglos.

En marzo, el precio de una onza de oro era *125 veces* el de una *onza de plata* . Este es un récord desde 1687, según cifras de un veterano del mercado del oro, Ross Norman.

Desde entonces, la proporción se ha ajustado a 113. Los analistas creen que el dinero puede continuar su impulso a medida que las economías comienzan a recuperarse del shock causado por los confinamientos impuestos por el coronavirus. Anticipan un retorno de la demanda de plata en los sectores de electrónica y paneles solares.

"Cuanto _más se desempeñe el oro, más atraerá a los especuladores que encontrarán la plata realmente barata _ ", dijo Grant Beasley, gerente de Highbury Capital en Toronto.

" _Este no es un razonamiento muy detallado, pero es correcto. A medida que aumenta la fiebre especulativa, los pequeños inversores se volverán locos. Habremos alcanzado el nivel más alto cuando la emoción de los pequeños inversores esté en su apogeo. _"

El metal plateado registró un mínimo de 11 años a mediados de marzo cuando alcanzó los $ 11.62. Desde entonces, el metal se recuperó para cotizar alrededor de $ 15, mientras que las acciones de metal plateado ETF alcanzaron un máximo histórico este mes con 675 millones de onzas.

Los analistas del Bank of America predicen que el metal plateado podría alcanzar los *$ 20 en los próximos 12 meses* debido al retorno del crecimiento. Después de la crisis financiera de 2008, la plata metálica se apreció, desde su nivel más bajo, en un *440%* hasta llegar a 48,44 dólares en 2011.

Desde el comienzo del año, el oro ha aumentado un 11% debido a la demanda de los inversores de valores de refugio seguro. (...)

Los analistas de Metals Focus anticipan una *caída del 7% en la demanda industrial de plata* este año. Esto no debe compensarse con el cierre de las minas de plata de México, Perú y Argentina. Anticipan un *superávit de 14.7 millones de onzas* este año. (...)

Dicho esto, para muchos inversores, la plata sigue siendo demasiado barata, incluso teniendo en cuenta la recesión económica. Ian Williams, presidente del fondo Charteris Treasury Portfolio Managers, cree que la plata es tan efectiva como el oro como un *seguro contra la inflación* .

" _Se puede volver a 3000 aC, la plata nunca ha sido más barata que el oro_ ", dijo. _No hay una explicación racional para esto. _ "

Las existencias mineras de plata tienen un mayor potencial alcista, según Beasley. Muchos mineros necesitan un curso de $ 17 para cubrir sus costos, dijo. (...)

La semana pasada, el multimillonario canadiense Eric Sprott hizo su mayor inversión personal en dinero. Compró una participación de 42 millones en la compañía de exploración MAG Silver.

A los partidarios del dinero les gusta señalar que el metal se utiliza en *tecnologías ecológicas* , cada vez más demandadas (automóviles eléctricos, paneles solares). El dinero también se usa en infraestructura 5G y en los radares de vehículos autónomos.

Nuevas *aplicaciones* aparecen regularmente. En marzo, Samsung anunció una nueva batería de iones de litio que utiliza una capa delgada de plata y material de carbono en el ánodo, para reemplazar el grafito.

"El _ dinero tiene tantas aplicaciones prácticas que cuando una debilidad se debilita, una nueva se hace cargo_ " _, _ dijo Philippe Newman, analista de Metals Focus. _ La amplia gama de aplicaciones de metal plateado es un buen augurio para su futuro. _"

_Fuente: Financial Times_


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 May 2020)

Habláis de porcentaje oro/plata, en peso o en precio.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Habláis de porcentaje oro/plata, en peso o en precio.



En mi caso, hablo de precio. 
Si por ejemplo dispones de 10000 Eur. para ahorro, serían 3000 Eur. en plata y 7000 en oro.

En peso a mis promedios de compra viene a salir un ratio 35/1


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 May 2020)

Personalmente estoy en un ratio de peso de 9%Au-91,%Ag. Y en dinero invertido de 12%Ag-88%Au aproximadamente. Lo que supone que por cada 1,2€ que gasto en plata, compro 8,8€ en oro.


----------



## timi (9 May 2020)

buenos días
mi relación actual 45% oro ,, 55 % plata

dejo esto

Fed to Print $9.5 Trillion and Buy All the Gold in the World | GoldBroker.com


----------



## Erzam (9 May 2020)

75 % plata
25 % oro

El oro para seguridad, la plata como inversión.


----------



## Just (9 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Personalmente estoy en un ratio de peso de 9%Au-91,%Ag. Y en dinero invertido de 12%Ag-88%Au aproximadamente. Lo que supone que por cada 1,2€ que gasto en plata, compro 8,8€ en oro.



Yo me aproximo mucho a tu situación:
Mi gasto ha sido 85/15 de oro frente al de plata. El volumen o peso 1/10 de oro frente a plata.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 May 2020)

A mi Goldsilver no me ha dado ningún problema, lo que hice fue juntar varios pedidos y me los enviaron todos justo antes de la pandemía. Y todo bien, la verdad


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

*Time To Learn About Money*

*Hora de aprender sobre el dinero*

por Tyler Durden 
Sáb, 05/09/2020 - 07:00
TwitterFacebookRedditCorreo electrónicoImprimir


_Escrito por Alasdair Macleod a través de GoldMoney.com,_
*Una inesperada destrucción de la moneda fiduciaria ha sido adelantada por la respuesta monetaria y fiscal al coronavirus. Los mercados financieros aún no han descartado la posibilidad de tal resultado, pero en los próximos meses es probable que despierten a este peligro.*
_Se plantea la cuestión de qué reemplazará a las monedas fiduciarias. En el pasado, la respuesta siempre ha sido el oro, pero hoy también hay criptomonedas, cuyos entusiastas son más conscientes que la mayoría de las fallas del dinero fiduciario.
Este artículo describe los conceptos básicos sobre el dinero, qué es y el papel que desempeña para comprender lo que se requerirá para el eventual reemplazo del fiat. *Concluye que el oro regresará como el medio de intercambio mundial y que las criptomonedas seguras, incapaces de proporcionar la escalabilidad y la estabilidad del valor requerido de un medio de intercambio, se valorarán en oro después de la desaparición del fiat. *Pero entonces la razón para ellos desaparecerá, y con ello su función como depósito de valor.


_
*La destrucción del dinero fiduciario*
*


Spoiler: McLeod I



Estos son tiempos extraños.


*


Spoiler: McLeod I



Las circunstancias obligan a los gobiernos a destruir su dinero al degradarlo para pagar sus obligaciones, reales e imaginarias. Si los banqueros centrales tuvieran una idea de lo que realmente es el dinero, no habrían llegado a una posición en la que se vean obligados a usar su señoría para destruirlo. Son tan ignorantes sobre la cataláctica, los fundamentos detrás de la economía, que no pueden ver que están destruyendo los medios de intercambio que han impuesto a sus ciudadanos con consecuencias mucho peores que el abandono de los males que están tratando de desenmascarar.
*A menos que crea en una forma financiera de movimiento perpetuo, sabrá que todo lo demás es igual si duplica la cantidad de dinero que reduce aproximadamente a la mitad su poder adquisitivo. *Por lo tanto, es un hecho incontestable que si un banco central duplica la cantidad de una moneda fiduciaria en circulación, está tomando para sí la mitad del valor del efectivo, los depósitos en moneda, las ganancias y los salarios de todos. Hace a todos más pobres y es simplemente una parodia promover la inflación monetaria como una forma económica de rescate económico. Sin embargo, los principales bancos centrales ahora están admitiendo descaradamente una política de desplegar una expansión infinita de la moneda circulante.
El efecto sobre la asignación de capital es igualmente destructivo, ya que socava el cálculo económico. La supresión de las tasas de interés y el aumento de las cantidades de divisas tientan a los empresarios a tomar decisiones de inversión no rentables que solo parecen rentables. Pero el inflacionismo falla periódicamente, como lo atestiguará cualquier seguidor de los ciclos de crédito. Y cuanto más extrema es la política del inflacionismo, más capital está mal asignado y peor son las fallas periódicas. Hoy, podemos agregar a estos problemas políticas monetarias y de tasas de interés destinadas a evitar que todas y cada una de las empresas se vayan al muro en un acto final de mala asignación de capital.
*Ahora estamos al borde de una crisis monetaria global provocada por una nueva y rápida aceleración de la impresión de dinero. Nunca antes habíamos visto a nuestros propios gobiernos y los de todos nuestros socios comerciales embarcarse en las mismas políticas de destrucción monetaria. Nunca, por lo tanto, habremos visto la escala de destrucción de riqueza global que estamos a punto de experimentar. A menos que los gobiernos cambien sus políticas inflacionarias, conducirán a las miserias que leemos en países como Venezuela y Zimbabwe que nos visitan a todos.*



Es extraordinario que los economistas modernos sean ciegos ante los verdaderos efectos de la inflación, que se conocen desde los albores del dinero. Nicolas Oresme, un obispo francés en el siglo XIV y un notable traductor de Aristóteles, advirtió sobre la degradación:


> "Soy de la opinión de que la causa principal y final por la que el príncipe pretende alterar la moneda es la ganancia o ganancia que puede obtener de ella ... la cantidad de ganancia del príncipe es necesariamente la pérdida de las comunidades, pero Cualquier pérdida que el príncipe inflige a la comunidad es injusticia y el acto de un tirano y no de un rey, como dice Aristóteles. Y así, el Príncipe podría por fin atraer a sí mismo casi todo el dinero o las riquezas de sus súbditos y reducirlos a la esclavitud y esto sería una tiranía tiránica, de hecho verdadera y absoluta, como lo representan los filósofos, y en la historia antigua . "



Como descripción de la inflación, fue una declaración de continuidad de lo que se sabía desde la época clásica. En los días de Oresme y antes, la principal forma de degradación era la moneda. No es diferente de emitir cualquier forma de dinero o crédito sin respaldo de un metal valioso. Además de los alquimistas que sueñan con crear oro a partir de otra cosa, los principales negadores del verdadero propósito del inflacionismo han sido John Law en la Francia del siglo XVIII, Geog Knapp y sus chartalistas en la Alemania de Bismarck y Lord Keynes, las consecuencias de las que estamos sufriendo hoy. . Oresme fue perfecto. Todo el propósito de la degradación es financiar al estado, y el estado otorga licencias a los bancos para ese propósito, extendiendo también favores monetarios a las grandes empresas. Olvídate de la tontería sobre estimularnos; eso equivale a una cobertura para el robo estadístico de nuestra riqueza.
*El coronavirus no es la causa de esta locura. Solo ha acortado las escalas de tiempo, el tiempo probable antes de que descartemos por completo las monedas fiduciarias. *Ha adelantado el momento en que el homo economicus anticipa la pérdida total del poder adquisitivo de la moneda del gobierno. A partir de ese momento, aquellos de nosotros que no estamos dispuestos a descender al trueque buscaremos un nuevo medio de intercambio. En su desesperación, es probable que los gobiernos intenten proporcionar alternativas. Si es así, casi con certeza será una variación del tema fiduciario, que les resulta imposible abandonar por falta de financiación. Luego descubrirán que un dinero duradero no debe ser elegido por el estado, sino por la gente.
*Esta ha sido la lección de la historia. *Aquellos que piensan que la economía como ciencia comenzó con Keynes, y que las teorías anteriores fueron invalidadas, se encuentran en un shock primitivo. Es hora de volver a aprender los conceptos básicos sobre el dinero para que podamos anticipar qué forma de dinero perdurará como reemplazo del fracaso de la moneda fiduciaria del gobierno.
*Definiendo dinero*
*Hay dos hechos incontrovertibles que subyacen en el análisis económico y el papel del dinero.*
La primera es que la división del trabajo es más productiva que el trabajo de individuos aislados. Es decir, los individuos maximizan su productividad al desplegar sus habilidades individuales, confiando en su producción mejorada para adquirir todas sus otras necesidades y deseos de otros productores especializados en su comunidad. Ni siquiera Marx negó esto, ni todos los otros socialistas que surgieron en la escena económica y política desde su época en adelante. Solo Keynes lo negó para impartir validez a su _teoría general_ .
Los economistas socialistas incluso están de acuerdo con el segundo hecho incontrovertible, que, aparte de los ascetas, los individuos prefieren una mayor productividad de su trabajo a una menor. Los argumentos socialistas no estaban en contra de estos hechos, pero discuten qué forma de dividir el trabajo es más productiva. Los marxistas han argumentado que la división del trabajo debería aprovecharse en beneficio del estado y que, en lugar de ser explotados por los empleadores, los trabajadores serían más felices y más productivos. Los socialistas menos extremistas simplemente creen que hay poca o ninguna diferencia en la producción de un negocio controlado por el estado, en comparación con uno de propiedad privada.
Por lo tanto, se deduce que para facilitar la división del trabajo, el papel del dinero es facilitar el intercambio de bienes. Permite a las personas elegir entre bienes y servicios y, por lo tanto, que las personas ejerzan su juicio sobre los valores relativos que asignan a los diferentes bienes. Les permite elegir.
El valor no debe confundirse con los precios. El valor es una expresión de una preferencia gradual entre bienes, la evaluación de uno contra otro. El dinero es la mercancía cuya única función es facilitar la transferencia de la producción al consumo necesario y deseado para satisfacer escalas de valor individuales. La diferencia entre el valor y su realización como precio en una transacción se convierte en valores subjetivos colocados por diferentes individuos para los bienes y servicios que se intercambian y en un valor objetivo común para el dinero.
Aparte del valor transaccional objetivo del dinero, las personas que realizan transacciones tienen valores diferentes para el dinero en sí mismo en relación con un producto en particular dentro del contexto objetivo del dinero. En una transacción se deduce que una de las partes valorará una cantidad dada de dinero más que el bien en el punto de intercambio, mientras que la otra parte valorará el bien más que la cantidad de dinero demandada; de lo contrario, no se puede realizar un intercambio. El intercambio se registra como un precio expresado en términos monetarios.
Esta descripción resume en unos pocos párrafos la relación entre valor y dinero. Es un tema rara vez abordado por los economistas modernos, que es una de las razones por las cuales el papel cataláctico del dinero es poco conocido. Una segunda razón, y no menos importante, es la literatura definitoria sobre el tema originada en Austria en alemán, con los nombres desconocidos para el oído anglosajón de Menger, Böhm-Bawerk, Wieser y Mises, entre otros. En cambio, la economía neoclásica de hoy ignora toda subjetividad y ha evolucionado hacia una certeza macroeconómica matemática inflexible, eliminando la acción humana impredecible, fusionando el valor con los precios.
Pero de estos conceptos básicos se derivan todos los demás roles del dinero. Claramente, mientras una parte quiere el dinero más que el artículo que se intercambia y la otra prefiere el artículo al dinero, ambas partes en una transacción requerirán un medio de intercambio que sea estable. Luego pueden acordar un valor objetivo en el momento de la transacción. Pero cuando un individuo o empresa vende su producción, el dinero ganado no se cambia de inmediato por otros bienes. Por lo tanto, el dinero debe tener más de un valor objetivo en el momento de una transacción, porque también es el almacenamiento temporal de la mano de obra o de la producción de una empresa.
*Es fundamental que todos los actores económicos confíen en que el poder adquisitivo del dinero no cambia durante el tiempo en que es probable que lo posean en lugar de los bienes y servicios que aún no se han adquirido; de lo contrario, dispondrán del dinero más rápidamente que de lo contrario, o lo acumularían en mayor medida de lo que normalmente requerirían. *Y cuando la división del trabajo se organiza en un sistema cooperativo, como una empresa que involucra a un número considerable de personas, recompensándoles por la producción mediante el pago de salarios fijos, es una suposición fundamental de todos los contratos laborales que el salario no altera su poder adquisitivo. .
La estabilidad que califica el dinero como medio de intercambio a lo largo del tiempo también es fundamental para las funciones relacionadas, como la capacidad de las partes en la transacción para acordar los términos de pago diferido y la facilidad del dinero para permitir el ajuste por factores de riesgo entre una transacción y su liquidación final. Además de los pagos diferidos basados únicamente en el fideicomiso, los acuerdos diferidos reflejarán un nivel de preferencia temporal acordado entre las partes interesadas. Esta es la medida de la diferencia entre los valores de posesión inmediata y la posesión diferida para el período acordado.
El mayor valor para las partes que realizan transacciones es la posesión más pronto, con una posesión futura valorada menos. Todos los productos están sujetos a esta regla. Además, la preferencia de tiempo del dinero también está sujeta a esta regla y reflejará las características propias del dinero, así como las de los bienes que se intercambian.
En lugar de expresarse como un descuento a la posesión actual, la preferencia temporal de la posesión futura se expresa como una tasa de interés anualizada. Suponiendo una valoración actual de un valor futuro, un valor de preferencia temporal del 95 por ciento de la propiedad actual en el plazo de un año es igual a una tasa de interés de (100-95) / 95 = 5.26%.
La preferencia de tiempo solo se puede acordar entre las partes que realizan las transacciones, y es imposible que personas externas, como el estado, sepan cuál es ese valor. Con respecto al dinero, esto comúnmente se denomina tasa de interés original, desprovista de otras consideraciones, como el riesgo transaccional y los cambios anticipados en los precios de los bienes futuros, que son factores adicionales.
Debería ser evidente que un medio de intercambio desempeña sus funciones de manera más efectiva cuando el público que realiza las transacciones tiene la mayor confianza en la estabilidad del dinero, lo que lleva a un nivel relativamente bajo de preferencia temporal. Las políticas de inflacionismo estatal socavan esta condición y, si continúan, inevitablemente conducen a la pérdida de confianza en el dinero fiduciario por completo. Los eventos recientes, la combinación de una recesión en el ciclo crediticio y las consecuencias económicas del coronavirus, han comprometido a los bancos centrales a un aumento ilimitado de la inflación monetaria, que además de la supresión de las preferencias de todos los tiempos, al imponer tasas de interés cero y negativas. sobre actores económicos, adelantará el día en que la fe en las monedas fiduciarias se pierda por completo.
*Por lo tanto, podemos anticipar la muerte de las monedas fiduciarias de hoy. *Es un error pensar que será un proceso gradual: ya ha sido gradual desde fines de la década de 1960, cuando la hoja de higuera restante de la convertibilidad de oro fue finalmente abandonada con el fracaso del grupo de oro de Londres. Desde entonces, medido en oro, el dólar ha perdido más del 97% de su poder adquisitivo en comparación con el oro. Dada esta última aceleración de la degradación monetaria, es probable que sea el clavo en el ataúd para el dólar fiduciario. En lugar de una disminución continua, es probable que el resultado sea un colapso final, no solo a través de su emisión excesiva, sino porque el dinero fiduciario habrá perdido todas sus funciones derivadas. Lo único que falta es la conciencia pública.
*El fin del dinero fiduciario puede sufragarse volviendo a un patrón oro, convirtiéndolo de fiduciario puro en un representante del oro. *Pero eso solo será una solución duradera si el estado deja de intervenir en la economía, administra presupuestos equilibrados y adopta los mercados libres. Desafortunadamente, el inflacionismo en forma de economía neokeynesiana está tan arraigado en el pensamiento político que muchos bancos centrales buscarán inventar nuevas formas de dinero fiduciario en lugar de volver a un estándar de cambio de oro.
*Una de las alternativas con las que se está experimentando son las criptomonedas emitidas por el estado, pero aún no está claro para qué propósito están destinadas a servir. *Crucialmente, seguramente diferirán de Bitcoin y criptomonedas similares al tener un libro mayor centralizado bajo control estatal. Además de las preguntas planteadas por las incertidumbres más amplias que rodean la durabilidad del valor de uso de una criptomoneda, a menos que la versión estatal esté respaldada de manera convincente por el oro, no será más que una moneda fiduciaria disfrazada, un sucesor al fracaso que es poco probable que obtenga un público duradero confiar. *Por el momento, debemos descartar las criptomonedas emitidas por el estado como irrelevantes para nuestro análisis, porque las criptomonedas independientes son mejores reservas de valor debido a sus libros contables distribuidos*.


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

*Oro como dinero


Spoiler: McLeod II



Los inflacionistas niegan que el oro deba jugar algún papel monetario, por la simple razón de que obstaculiza las políticas inflacionistas.


*


Spoiler: McLeod II



Siendo la forma más probable de asegurar una moneda, para que funcione un estándar de intercambio de oro se requerirá una estricta disciplina monetaria basada en reglas.
*Un estándar de intercambio de oro se compone de los siguientes elementos. *Las nuevas emisiones de divisas denominadas por el estado deben cubrirse proporcionalmente con oro físico adicional, y deben ser totalmente intercambiables a opción del público. Al principio, no se requiere que el estado cubra todos los billetes existentes en circulación, pero dependiendo de la situación, tal vez un mínimo de un tercio del problema debería estar cubierto por oro físico desde el principio al establecer una relación de conversión fija. El punto es que el emisor que adquiera oro físico debe cubrir otros asuntos relacionados con las notas.
*Los billetes que son "tan buenos como el oro" son un medio práctico de utilizar el oro como medio de cambio. *El dinero electrónico, al ser totalmente convertible en billetes de banco, también debe ser convertible en oro.
*Un estándar de intercambio de oro también requiere que el estado altere radicalmente el rumbo de su financiamiento inflacionario habitual.*La economía, que también se ha acostumbrado a los flujos futuros de dinero aparentemente libre, tendrá que adaptarse a su futura ausencia. En consecuencia, el estado tiene que reducir su carga sobre la economía, de modo que sus actividades se conviertan en una parte mínima del conjunto; cuanto más pequeño, mejor. Debe privatizar las industrias que posee, porque no puede permitirse el lujo de absorber pérdidas y las empresas estatales ineficientes le restan valor al desempeño económico general. Al mismo tiempo, el estado no debe obstaculizar la creación y acumulación de riqueza por parte de productores y ahorradores como el medio para proporcionar inversión en la producción. La política del gobierno debe ser detener todo el socialismo, permitiendo que las organizaciones benéficas cumplan el papel de provisión de bienestar y dejar que los mercados libres tengan rienda suelta.
*En términos generales, así fue como se desarrolló la política del gobierno británico después de las guerras napoleónicas hasta la Primera Guerra Mundial, y la prueba de su éxito fue el desarrollo comercial y tecnológico de Gran Bretaña, enteramente debido a los mercados libres. *Pero los británicos cometieron un error importante, y eso fue en la Ley de Estatutos del Banco de 1844, que en Inglaterra y Gales permitió la expansión del crédito bancario sin respaldo. Por esta razón, se desarrolló un ciclo de expansión crediticia, puntuado por fuertes contracciones, el auge y la caída que llevaron a una serie de crisis bancarias. Un futuro estándar de intercambio de oro debe abordar este problema, separando la toma de depósitos en una función de custodia y el financiamiento de la inversión en una función de agencia.
Es un error común de los economistas neokeynesianos creer que el oro es un medio inadecuado para financiar el comercio y la inversión modernos, porque, a menudo se alega que carece de una tasa de interés. Dado que las tasas de interés existían en todos los estándares de oro, surge la confusión de asumir que una tasa de interés se adhiere al papel moneda. *Pero si una moneda de papel es totalmente convertible en oro, entonces las tasas de interés son efectivamente para pedir prestado y prestar oro, y no se aplican a la moneda. *La mejor medida de lo que pueden ganar los ahorradores al prestar sus ahorros de oro sin riesgo es el rendimiento de la deuda del gobierno, reembolsable en oro y realizable en el mercado en cualquier momento. Esto se ilustra en la Figura 1.

*Poco después de la introducción del soberano del oro en 1817, el rendimiento de la deuda gubernamental sin fecha cayó gradualmente al 2,3% en 1898.* Esto reflejó una disminución natural en la preferencia temporal a medida que los mercados libres generaron mayores beneficios y acumularon riqueza para la población británica. Tras los descubrimientos de oro en Sudáfrica, entre principios de la década de 1880 y la Primera Guerra Mundial, las existencias mundiales de oro por encima del suelo se duplicaron, y los efectos inflacionarios llevaron a un aumento de los rendimientos de los Consols gubernamentales al 3,4%.
El estímulo a los inversores para proporcionar capital financiero para la inversión en la industria y la tecnología fue doble. La inversión de una familia en 1824 aumentó en valor debido a la caída a largo plazo en los rendimientos de Consols. Para 1898, invertido en Consols, se habría apreciado en un 65%. Al mismo tiempo, el aumento en el poder adquisitivo de la libra esterlina con respaldo de oro aumentó aproximadamente un 20%. El ahorro y la herencia familiar fueron recompensados.
Es importante destacar que las existencias de oro por encima del suelo han crecido aproximadamente a la tasa de la población mundial, impartiendo una estabilidad a largo plazo a los precios del oro. Por esta razón, a menudo se dice que, medido en oro, el costo de una toga romana no es muy diferente al de un traje de baño moderno. Otros beneficios relacionados con el dinero de los estándares de intercambio de oro y oro en comparación con los de fiat puro también se derivan de esta estabilidad.
*Entre los países que usan oro y sustitutos del oro como dinero, a excepción de las diferencias de liquidación a corto plazo cubiertas por la financiación del comercio, solo existieron desequilibrios en la balanza de pagos para ajustar los niveles de precios entre diferentes naciones.*Si un país exporta más bienes y servicios de los que importa, importa oro o sustitutos del oro sobre una base neta. La mayor cantidad de oro en ese país tiende a ajustar el nivel general de precios al nivel general de los precios en países que son importadores netos de bienes y servicios, que encuentran que la salida de oro ha hecho que sus precios bajen en consecuencia. Se ha eliminado la capacidad de emitir divisas sin respaldo, por lo que los flujos de balanza de pagos netos se convierten en un puro arbitraje de precios. Esto está de acuerdo con la teoría económica clásica y tiene sus restos hoy en conceptos como la paridad del poder adquisitivo.
*En resumen, el oro conserva las cualidades que aseguran que siempre será el producto seleccionado por las personas para actuar como su medio de intercambio. *Ofrece estabilidad de precios a largo plazo y es la máxima disciplina fiscal y monetaria para los gobiernos, obligándolos a reducir las ambiciones socialistas, a aceptar la primacía de los mercados libres y a permitir que los individuos activos ganen y acumulen riqueza. Al ser completamente fungible, el oro es el respaldo adecuado para monedas y billetes de banco sustitutos. Es un medio eficiente para proporcionar ahorros con el propósito de inversión de capital. Y la tendencia a que los precios medidos en oro caigan con el tiempo impulsados por la competencia natural y la tecnología garantiza una tasa de interés original baja y estable.
*Bitcoin y criptomonedas contables distribuidas similares*
Ahora que hemos definido el dinero e identificado por qué la moneda fiduciaria está en un camino acelerado hacia el fracaso, debemos mirar la alternativa muy discutida al oro de las criptomonedas, la más notable de las cuales es bitcoin. Para simplificar, comentaremos solo sobre bitcoin.
*NUNCA PIERDA LAS NOTICIAS QUE MÁS IMPORTAN*
ZEROHEDGE DIRECTAMENTE A TU INBOX
Reciba un resumen diario con una lista curada de historias de lectura obligada.
Las características principales de bitcoin son su tasa de emisión limitada y limitada preprogramada, y su libro mayor distribuido, también conocido como blockchain. El primero lo distingue de las monedas fiduciarias, que, como hemos visto, están comenzando su carrera de inflación final, y el segundo asegura que los gobiernos no puedan obtener el control o interferir con él.
Si bien los gobiernos pueden confiscar las ganancias de sus ciudadanos, cerrar los intercambios de criptomonedas y ordenar a sus bancos con licencia que no acepten o hagan pagos en relación con las criptomonedas, aún no lo han hecho. Hasta el momento, cuando las autoridades han intervenido, las razones dadas han sido para abordar el fraude, real e imaginado, y el supuesto lavado de dinero. Para que los gobiernos cierren las criptomonedas probablemente requerirá la cooperación internacional de todos los gobiernos para negar el derecho a poseer criptomonedas. Un acuerdo sobre estas líneas sería casi imposible de alcanzar y tomaría muchos años de negociación intergubernamental, dada la violación de los derechos de propiedad involucrados y los precedentes creados. Debido a la escala de tiempo acelerada de la desaparición de las monedas fiduciarias, la intervención de este tipo parece poco probable.
*Por lo tanto, Bitcoin sobrevivirá a la intervención del gobierno para convertirse en un posible reemplazo de las monedas fiduciarias. *Pero existe el problema práctico de que el intercambio está ampliamente limitado por los usuarios que buscan inversión y especulación, en lugar de ser utilizados como pago por bienes. Esto es por una buena razón: en cualquier transacción, un hombre actuante querrá que toda la subjetividad de los precios se refleje en los bienes que se intercambian y que los valores objetivos se limiten a la moneda. *Actualmente, la volatilidad de bitcoin es extrema, como se muestra en la Figura 2, que compara el precio de bitcoin en onzas de oro con el oro en dólares.*

*La volatilidad del oro frente al dólar se aproxima a la volatilidad de cualquier otra moneda, y su tendencia al alza refleja principalmente la disminución del poder adquisitivo del dólar. Incluso con un precio en onzas de oro, la volatilidad de bitcoin ha sido dramática, demasiado dramática para actuar como el valor objetivo en un intercambio de bienes.*
A menos que la volatilidad de bitcoin disminuya lo suficiente como para que sea ampliamente aceptada como medio de intercambio, no puede actuar como dinero eficiente en el sentido cataláctico. Además, el sistema blockchain es demasiado engorroso para un medio de intercambio global, actualmente limitado a aproximadamente medio millón de transacciones diarias cuando se requieren billones.
*Si bien acepta que las otras características monetarias de bitcoin aún no se han desarrollado, la volatilidad también parece descartar acuerdos entre el prestamista y el prestatario sobre el valor de la preferencia temporal como base para usarlo para la liquidación diferida. *Por ahora, Bitcoin parece ser bueno para comprar con el fin de vender a cambio de otra forma de dinero, en lugar de actuar como dinero en sí mismo. Sin lugar a dudas, los propietarios de bitcoin o hodlers, como dice el término de la jerga, los valoran en dólares y piensan tomar ganancias en dólares. Parece que los hodlers están especulando sobre el aumento de bitcoin, en lugar de la caída del dólar, aunque eso cambiará a medida que el público en general comience a deshacerse de sus monedas fiduciarias.
Cuando los hodlers finalmente entiendan esta distinción, en ausencia de dinero fiduciario y el uso de bitcoin para el intercambio diario de bienes, ¿para qué los venderán? Si descartamos las compras de otras criptomonedas, la respuesta solo puede ser dinero metálico, oro o sustitutos de oro debidamente constituidos.
*Si bien podemos llamar la atención sobre la falta de características monetarias de una criptomoneda, no significa que podamos descartarlas como simples contadores especulativos. *Las circunstancias cambian, y es probable que cuando el público en general finalmente comprenda que las monedas fiduciarias no valen nada, buscará reservas alternativas de riqueza. Los entusiastas de Bitcoin se encuentran entre los primeros en comprender los beneficios de acumular riqueza contra monedas fiduciarias en quiebra. Además, la innovación tecnológica podría proporcionar soluciones a la falta de escalabilidad transaccional de Bitcoin.
Los bancos centrales también están ejecutando proyectos de criptomonedas y blockchain, hasta ahora con poco sentido aparente de dirección más allá de tratar de mantenerse al tanto de los desarrollos. El estado más avanzado parece ser China, que está probando una versión digital del yuan. Pero lejos de tener las características de una criptomoneda, cualquier versión del yuan digitalizada o no es, por el momento al menos, solo una moneda fiduciaria.
*En el análisis final, si Bitcoin se convierte en dinero depende de lo que decida el público que realiza la transacción. *Pero por ahora, sigue siendo una cobertura del riesgo de moneda fiduciaria, con el potencial de que el precio aumente, no solo reflejando la desaparición del dólar y otras monedas fiduciarias, sino también aumentando por derecho propio. El mercado de bitcoin es potencialmente enorme, mucho más grande que la fuente de cualquier burbuja especulativa en la historia, con miles de millones de personas que poseen teléfonos móviles capaces de adquirirlos.
*Observaciones finales
Los inflacionistas, que abarcan todo el establecimiento financiero y sus epígonos, no ven el final de las monedas fiduciarias. *Pero un análisis racional y objetivo, junto con evidencia empírica, nos dice que la repentina y rápida escalada de la expansión monetaria, dirigida a garantizar que los activos financieros no fallen, conducirá a la destrucción del dólar como el principal medio de cambio del mundo. Y con la moneda de reserva desaparecida, es muy poco probable que las otras monedas fiduciarias importantes sobrevivan.
Entonces surge la pregunta de qué reemplazará a las monedas fiduciarias. Los intentos del gobierno de extender la vida del dinero fiduciario mediante la emisión de nuevas versiones que imiten a las criptomonedas fracasarán, solo es probable que extiendan la vida del fiat en cuestión de meses, si es que lo hacen. Las criptomonedas existentes, incluso las mejores, no son actualmente reemplazos adecuados debido a su falta de escalabilidad y volatilidad. Además, por ahora, Bitcoin es una reserva exclusiva de inversores y especuladores, que toman una patada en la desaparición del fiat, sin un plan de salida que no sea medir o tomar ganancias en una moneda fiduciaria.
La misma acusación se puede dirigir al oro, que probablemente se usa aún menos en las transacciones de bienes que el bitcoin. Pero el oro tiene la ventaja de un historial de siempre regresando como el dinero de elección pública después de que falla el fiat. Junto con su idoneidad para los asentamientos diferidos, podemos estar seguros de que el oro volverá a ser dinero, mientras que no podemos estar tan seguros del futuro de las criptomonedas.
_*Esto no quiere decir que las criptomonedas no brinden protección a las personas ya que el fiat falla, solo que una ruta de salida aún no ha evolucionado, aparte de gastarse como dinero. En consecuencia, las criptomonedas pueden retener la inversión o el valor especulativo, pero terminarán midiéndose en oro. Siendo ese el caso, las razones para usar las criptomonedas como un escape del fiat fallido desaparecerán cuando el oro se convierta nuevamente en dinero, junto con un papel futuro para las criptomonedas como medio de intercambio.*_


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aunque es posible que en un rato pase por aquí un hijoputa diciendo que ni caso, que soy un kuñao.



JOJOJO !!!  Ya hasta escribes conmigo entre las cejas., menúa diarrea mental !!!...Correrse en tu bocaza es más diver aún k en la fernandito... 

Pero wé...k tu puta madre no vendrá...y a tu padre no lo conoces...asínnn k ya sabes : El k espera desespera. 



Spoiler: Cuñáo fecal



A ver, enano deforme ...supera tus complejis : son ganáos a pulso y k los necesitas superar por puro equilibrio cósmico es evidente...asínnn k cúrratelo. ..o vas a cargárselos a tól puto foro en cada post ? 

Mira, si en esta reencarnación encuentras la próxima cerda k te deje follar gratix , aunque te cuelgue los cuernos como la otra ( quimera, pero hay k ser oxtimixta y positiffffo , oshe... ) vas rebajando la factura pitxikológica al foro. No sé...piensa k hasta ET echó algún polvo sin factura, chico, no desesperes.

Por cierto, te s´ha olvidáo el % para comecocos. Y no hay k ahorrar en salú, muerto de jambre...ayyy...k es de primera cartilla, aborto... 

Va...Besis "mashote"  A seguir "disfrutando"


----------



## LaVieja de esseri (9 May 2020)

No se porke haces estas cosas hijo mio.
Todavia no he descubierto kien es tu verdadero padre pero no por eso has de hacer pagar justos por pekadores.
Pide perdon a estos señores que no tienen kulpa de ná. Hasme el favó te lo pido, por tus mueltos.
Luego te quejas en casa de que te llaman hijoeputa y es ke no mextraña. Eso no se hase


----------



## condimento (9 May 2020)

Qué sustituirá a las transacciones de dinero fiat? Las transacciones electrónicas.
Y en los abueletes también, con un simple chip.

Cuál será el valor de los mortadelos? Como en Venezuela, donde el papel para fabricarlo es más caro. La deuda mundial sube eternamente.

Entonces cuál será el valor real del dinero? Aquel que tenga un respaldo claro detrás, como metales, vuelta a un coeficiente de caja notorio en las entidades financieras o las crypto de gran acogida por no estar sujetas a un banco central. No creo que volvamos al trueque salvo crisis globales manifiestas, la pandemia ha sido dura, pero una tormenta solar y ya no digo un meteorito nos devolvían al huerto propio.

Todo esto dependiente de si la globalización no tiene marcha atrás, también de un cambio de paradigma como el final del neoliberalismo, que es la parte hardcore de la teoría del capital. Eso sí, para quienes se localicen sobremanera pueden organizar su plan quinquenal.

En resumen, mi enhorabuena a quienes tengan en su portfolio valor real y físico.

Después de mi exposición voy a tomarme el plato de lentejas (espero que se entienda la ironía).


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

LaVieja de esseri dijo:


> ...



Juássssss...y me copia las paridas, el sietemesino amorfo...     ...es k como un puto cencerro, tú...    



Spoiler: Cuñáo Fecal 



Pero amox a ver idiota...tú te crees k carecer de dignidá y exhibir tus perladas a puerta abierta ofende a alguien? Tú SÍ eres un enano deforme y un kuñáo, sin invenciones...pues vete apechugando, chico...ej lo k hay. A alguno le tié k tocar lo k te ha tocáo a tí. Sé la bí. 

Todas, toditas...ganadas a pulso,llevas un camión cisterna de esperma saboreáo...y das juego pa´unos cuantos más. A ver estudiáo...y habérselo ahorráo a los k les tocó awantaros en el hilo de la fernanda, contigo de marujona cobarde & corista estelar, como unos cuantos te recordaron...ahora, LA MAMAS...TE JODES Y LA MAMAS. Además...con el juego k das siendo semejante esperpento...ké quieres, memo ? K el mundo llore ???  

Al personal se la bufan tús multis delirantes, k hables de las mujeres como basura como el feto cornudo , pedráo y avinagráo k eres ( y muy bien pagáo por las mujeres...o te crees k vienen a este mundo a comer mierda, subnormal ?  ) , también les da iwal k te montes encuestitas para ver si tú o cualquier otro muñeco sigue en el foro, idiota, tú crees k éso es TAN importante para alguien k entra a un puto foro con una cabeza medio sana ?  ... e iwal k copies tus salidas de kuñáo en bragas para disfrazar tus gárgaritas de semen...al personal, perláo impúdico...LE-DA-IWAL.

No te da iwal A TÍ...k no estás sano. Éso sí...no esperes k llore, ni k me crea k la culpa es mía, montón de mierda...tú llegas asínnn DE SERIE. O sea...k a deskojonarse y tira millas... Cero problemas , E.T.

Vaaa...Besis...y a reketemamarla.  ( si es k al final, seguro k hasta te mola - por cierto, osheee...también es sexo "de gratix", reina , ví positifffe maifrén - y no te deja dudas ni pufos con tus retoños - ).

Ya ves...al final eres una llorona y te quejas de vicius.


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

condimento dijo:


> Qué sustituirá a las transacciones de dinero fiat? Las transacciones electrónicas.
> Y en los abueletes también, con un simple chip.



Las transacciones electrónicas no son DINERO electrónico.

El "matiz" no es tal ...y sí lo suficientemente importante para k cualquier persona interesada en el percal monetario intentase acotar la diferencia, pues lleva a engaño y a una imprecisión peligrosísima.

Es realmente sorprendente k mucha gente interesada en estos asuntos cubra ese punto con dogmas de usar y tirar. supongo k es fácil ...o cómodo,pero en mi opinión...un lujo dificilmente permisible, pues la panorámica k éso expone es absoluta, arriesgadisimamente incompleta. A tí, por ejemplo, te ayudaría en un par de preguntas de las k lanzas... ( y a contestártelas tú mismo, de hecho, k es la mejor manera de conocimiento ).

Pero allákadakualo, faltaría piú. Se hace constar...y a otra cosa.


----------



## nedantes (9 May 2020)

Venga ! Reconducir el hilo, y dejad las rencillas, somos muchos los que no podemos aportar pero si poder aprender de vuestros comentarios que se agradecen


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

Spoiler: Cuñáo Fecal




Jojojo...fernandita & sus multiputis s´aburren en Rankia.

Va... pinchad "lo último" del Gurú supremo Max keiser, ...komón, gáis !!!


----------



## timi (9 May 2020)

Spoiler: con






Spoiler: diez






Spoiler: cañones






Spoiler: por






Spoiler: banda






Spoiler: viento






Spoiler: en






Spoiler: popa






Spoiler: a






Spoiler: toda






Spoiler: vela






Spoiler: no






Spoiler: corta






Spoiler: el






Spoiler: mar






Spoiler: sino






Spoiler: vuela






Spoiler: un






Spoiler: velero






Spoiler: bergantin






Spoiler: bajel






Spoiler: pirata






Spoiler: que






Spoiler: llaman






Spoiler: .....






Spoiler: .



ya no me acuerdo de lo que quería decir,,, a si
que crío que eres asseri


----------



## Muttley (9 May 2020)

Si volvemos del recreo me gustaría compartir esto...

PAAS AISC en 15,26$ por onza de plata. Igual que spot.
Primer cuarto de 2020. Un 45% mayor que el mismo periodo del año pasado. 







El desajuste mundo real spot es insostenible. 
Y como dice el artículo de srsrocco, veremos que pasa si el precio del zinc, plomo o cobre no aumentan.


----------



## timi (9 May 2020)

Silver Coin Premiums Soar: Signal "Alt-Money" Demand As Re-Opening Recovery Hype Fades


----------



## esseri (9 May 2020)

*cp)*

Más maniobras a favor de demanda , inmovilización y custodia. Oro como pasta y dando intereses. Tiene tóa la pinta k tras reventar las impresoras, se acabará el medio siglo de pasta gratix.

*Here's All You Need to Know About Sovereign Gold Bond Scheme Opening on Monday*



p.d. Por cierto...la misma maniobra k sugería la Shelton para bonos USA.


----------



## Berciano230 (9 May 2020)

timi dijo:


> Silver Coin Premiums Soar: Signal "Alt-Money" Demand As Re-Opening Recovery Hype Fades
> Ver archivo adjunto 314958



Ojalá Timi ojalá 
Esto es como cuando eras joven y te decía tu madre, estudia para el dia mañana estudia... y lo veías lejano. Pero un día el día llegó y fue tarde, o no..


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 May 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Los inversores están apostando al *aumento del metal plateado* debido a una relación *oro / plata* en su nivel más alto en más de 3 siglos.
> 
> En marzo, el precio de una onza de oro era *125 veces* el de una *onza de plata* . Este es un récord desde 1687, según cifras de un veterano del mercado del oro, Ross Norman.
> 
> ...



Eso no es cierto, en lo más crudo de la República de Weymar el ratio llegó bastante más de 200/1, el que quería salir corriendo de allí con 30 kilos de plata no podía hacerlo y le tocaba cambiarlo por unos gramos de oro, lo que hizo dispararse el ratio a favor del oro, si es cierto que fue algo concreto y puntual, pero ahí está documentado, y no lo veo descabellado, el coste de custodia y transporte de la plata respecto al oro tiene ese inconveniente, bueno.... uno más.


----------



## Lego. (10 May 2020)

Silver Coin Premiums Soar: Signal "Alt-Money" Demand As Re-Opening Recovery Hype Fades

no dice nada nuevo, pero lo dice.

Por cierto, vaya subidón de ventas de monedas de plata. De uno de los registros más bajos en febrero a uno de los más altos en marzo. Y sin suministro. No es raro que se despegue del spot. Ya veremos cuando se reanuden los suministros. Pero el subidón es de infarto.







Edit: Ahora que me fijo, hubo un salto similar en enero 17. Pero no recuerdo si hubo miedo o algo en esa fecha.

Además todos los meses de Febrero son muy buenos. Ni idea de por qué.


----------



## Xenomorfo (11 May 2020)

Aluvión de citas para vender oro y empeñar joyas desde este lunes


----------



## Xenomorfo (11 May 2020)

La fiebre del oro gana temperatura


----------



## Silver94 (11 May 2020)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Aluvión de citas para vender oro y empeñar joyas desde este lunes



Acabo de subir a casa y había cola para vender en cash converters y en un Compro oro que hay cerca de casa.


----------



## condimento (11 May 2020)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Aluvión de citas para vender oro y empeñar joyas desde este lunes



Aquí un artículo que recupero cuando pasaba todo lo contrario, en 2011-2012 estos negocios tuvieron su auge, al acabarse los ahorros tras la crisis aquella. Y a partir de ahí en descenso dejando claro el valor refugio de este metal cuando las cosas van mal. De hecho está publicado en Otoño del 2018:

https://www.heraldo.es/noticias/eco...so-con-los-sitios-compra-oro-1268224-309.html

También lo he rescatado por recordar la alternativa de los montes de piedad, un clásico de otra época pero todavía vigente en varias entidades financieras. O para quienes estamos viajados, los famosos pawn shops agrupados en franquicias y que permiten bienes muebles de todo tipo.


----------



## Lego. (11 May 2020)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> La fiebre del oro gana temperatura





Silver94 dijo:


> Acabo de subir a casa y había cola para vender en cash converters y en un Compro oro que hay cerca de casa.









drenando las últimas gotas ya...


----------



## Muttley (11 May 2020)

Mucho ojo.
Un aviso de hace unos días de una fundación antifraude.
Lo que hemos dicho muchas veces, nadie da duros a pesetas.
Si un precio tanto de oro como de plata es demasiado bonito para ser cierto....es que no es cierto. 
Cuidado con creernos más listos que los demás. 
Solo comprar en tiendas reputadas o a foreros conocidos con referencias. 
Amedida que el precio del oro y plata suba, más falsificaciones estarán circulando y mejores serán. Siempre monedas de oro. Conocidas. Con peso y dimensiones estándar que podamos medir con un calibre y una báscula de precisión (si, de esas de pesar “hierba”)

Counterfeits Gone Viral: Online Sales of Fake Gold and Silver Cost Public Millions -







Las ofertas en línea de artículos de metales preciosos falsos van en aumento, advierte la Fundación Educativa contra la Falsificación. La "moneda" en esta foto puede parecer un lingote de oro genuino de American Eagle, pero los expertos en autenticación de Numismatic Guaranty Corporation dicen que es una falsificación hecha principalmente de cobre. (Fotografía cortesía de Numismatic Guaranty Corporation).


(Temecula, California) 30 de abril de 2020 - *La enorme demanda actual y la limitada oferta de monedas de lingotes de plata y oro y otros artículos de metales preciosos durante la pandemia COVID-19 han creado un caldo de cultivo para la distribución de falsificaciones que está costando a los inversores desprevenidos millones de dólares,* según la Fundación Educativa contra la Falsificación, una organización sin fines de lucro (www.ACEFonline.org).

"Los falsificadores, utilizando sofisticadas técnicas de marketing online, se aprovechan de los miedos y ansiedades emocionales del público. Estos problemas de falsificación siguen aumentando a diario, aprovechando la vulnerabilidad del público durante la crisis de COVID-19, las medidas de permanencia en el hogar y de cuarentena mediante la intensificación de las tácticas de comercialización en línea para vender falsificaciones", declaró el ex jefe de la policía de Texas, Doug Davis, Director de la Fundación Educativa contra la Falsificación (ACEF).

Ofrecer artículos de metales preciosos falsificados en línea no es algo nuevo, pero Davis dijo que recientemente ha habido "*un asombroso número de nuevos sitios web con el propósito expreso de sacar provecho de la pandemia"*.

Me lo explicó: "Desde el inicio de la pandemia de COVID-19, el grupo de trabajo de la Fundación Educativa contra la Falsificación ha sido fundamental para identificar y supervisar más de 100 sitios web que venden monedas y metales preciosos falsificados. Los datos y el análisis de esos sitios se han entregado a la Oficina del Inspector General del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos (OIG) a petición suya, así como se han facilitado al Servicio de Aduanas y Protección de Fronteras y al Servicio Secreto. La información se utiliza para identificar a los falsificadores, las organizaciones delictivas y las personas que fabrican o importan falsificaciones con el propósito expreso de sacar provecho de la crisis pandémica".

*Davis dijo que muchos de los vendedores de falsificaciones utilizan sitios web de aspecto elegante que pueden parecer negocios legítimos, pero los artículos de "oro y plata" que ofrecen suelen tener un precio muy inferior al valor real del mercado.*

"Esto debería ser una señal de alerta para cualquier comprador potencial, sin embargo, parece que los *inversores desprevenidos han perdido millones de dólares*", advirtió Davis.

"Si no conoce los metales preciosos, es mejor que conozca a un vendedor de buena reputación, como los expertos afiliados al programa Accredited Precious Metals Dealer (www.APMDdealers.org)", dijo Davis.


----------



## Xenomorfo (11 May 2020)

La plata, ¡más barata que nunca!


----------



## Xenomorfo (11 May 2020)

https://www.estrategiasdeinversion....ue-el-oro-es-una-buena-oportunidad-y-n-448033


----------



## Muttley (12 May 2020)

Un artículo que rebate las reservas "oficiales" a implementar un patrón oro.
El artículo ya tiene unos años, pero con la helicóptero de la FED y del BCE cobra mucha actualidad:
¿Es posible un retorno al patrón oro?

Analistas económicos y políticos de posiciones diversas han coincidido en aseverar que la crisis financiera internacional encuentra su causa en la política monetaria que maneja la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos. Éstos no apuntan sólo a la mala política monetaria que creó la burbuja inmobiliaria, sino también al modo en que se ha administrado el dinero desde 2008 en adelante, depreciando el dólar y exportando con ello algunos problemas internos de Estados Unidos al resto del mundo.

Analistas de Estados Unidos, Europa y Asia empezaron a preguntarse entonces si es posible crear una alternativa a este inestable patrón dólar, y la primera respuesta que surgió no fue el euro, la libra, el marco suizo, el yen japonés o el yuan chino, sino un posible retorno al oro. El Congreso de Estados Unidos incluso creó una comisión a la que distintos teóricos e historiadores de la moneda y la banca han sido invitados para exponer sus posiciones.

Lo que aquí nos proponemos -siguiendo a Lawrence H. White- *es responder a los diez argumentos centrales que la literatura presenta en contra de un retorno al patrón oro,* incluyendo argumentos de presidentes de la Reserva Federal como Alan Greenspan y Ben Bernanke, economistas de renombre como Tyler Cowen y Paul Krugman, y analistas como Eduardo Porter y Jesús Fernández Villaverde. Al respecto, un especialista en temas monetarios como Friedrich Hayek reflexionaba en 1943: “El patrón oro, como sabemos, tuvo indudablemente grandes defectos, pero corremos el gran peligro de que su condena, hoy día de moda, pueda oscurecer el hecho de que también tuvo grandes virtudes, ausentes en la mayoría de sus alternativas”.

Analicemos entonces los diez argumentos centrales que expone la literatura:

*1. El patrón oro deja que la cantidad de dinero sea determinada por fuerzas accidentales*
Hay un germen de verdad en este punto, puesto que el patrón oro permite que la cantidad de dinero en circulación sea determinada por las fuerzas de la oferta y la demanda en el mercado del oro. Sin embargo, en el sistema vigente de Banca Central y dinero fiat la oferta de dinero es controlada por las decisiones de un comité de expertos de la Reserva Federal. La pregunta que queda es bajo cuál sistema se comporta mejor la cantidad de dinero y su poder adquisitivo.
La experiencia dicta que el stock de oro nunca fue estable. Sin embargo, durante el mayor descubrimiento de oro en California, en 1848, la caída del poder adquisitivo del dinero fue ínfima. En el intervalo de mayor inflación, el índice general de precios para los Estados Unidos subió de 5.71 en 1849 a 6.42 en 1857, un incremento de 12.4 % en un período de ocho años. La literatura es clara en este respecto, en expertos de historia monetaria como Hugh Rockoff o Rolnich y Weber.

*2. El patrón oro produciría una deflación dañina*
Si bien el patrón oro ofreció bastante estabilidad mientras operó, es cierto que en ciertos momentos hubo deflación de precios. Por ejemplo, entre 1880 y 1900, Estados Unidos evidenció un prolongado período de deflación récord. Sin embargo, dicho período no fue para nada desastroso en la economía real. El producto real per cápita comenzó dicho período en $3.379 y terminó en $4.943 (ambos medidos en dólares de 2000). El crecimiento real per cápita fue más que saludable con un 46 %, lo que implica que el producto real más que se duplicó.
Es así que, como explica George Selgin, los economistas debemos aprender a distinguir un proceso de deflación benigna y saludable, de otro dañino, como el que en efecto ocurrió entre 1929-1933 en la conocida Gran Depresión. La deflación benigna sería aquella que viene acompañada por aumentos de productividad, donde la caída de precios sólo redunda en un aumento del salario real.

*3. El patrón oro fue responsable de los pánicos bancarios del siglo XIX y de la contracción monetaria de 1929-33, con la consecuente gran depresión*
La contracción monetaria de 1929-33 es precisamente el ejemplo clásico de la deflación dañina. Pero hay que notar que ésta no se generó bajo la existencia de un sistema de patrón oro, sino precisamente bajo la atenta mirada de la Reserva Federal. Uno podría observar el caso de Canadá en el período 1929-33 y ver que efectivamente bajo patrón oro no hubo pánico. Tampoco encontramos pánicos en Canadá en el siglo XIX. Fue el sistema de Banca Central en definitiva el que debilitó al sistema bancario.

*4. El beneficio del patrón oro (controlar la inflación) se podría alcanzar con un costo menor, simplemente controlando la cantidad de dinero fiat*
Si bien este condicional es cierto, en la práctica no ocurrió tal cosa. El propio Alan Greenspan ha explicado que lo mejor que la Reserva Federal puede hacer en política monetaria es intentar replicar exactamente lo que un sistema de patrón oro habría hecho en cada caso. Greenspan incluso ha reconocido que en los años ’70 la Reserva Federal generó una inflación acelerada porque el patrón oro no limitó la política monetaria. Y es que en ausencia de competencia las autoridades monetarias no tienen conocimiento ni incentivos para administrar bien el dinero.
Además, aun reconociendo que en los últimos 30 años la inflación ha sido más baja que en el período de posguerra, aun estos niveles de inflación actuales son mayores que los que evidenció el sistema de patrón oro. Por otro lado, el costo del sistema de patrón oro ha sido exagerado por los economistas, incluso por Milton Friedman, al asumir que el 100 % de la oferta monetaria (M2) debía estar respaldada en oro. Pero Lawrence H. White ha demostrado bajo su estudio de la historia monetaria que un sistema de banca libre con reserva fraccionaria puede operar con sólo un 2 % de los billetes respaldados en oro, lo cual reduce drásticamente la cantidad de oro necesaria para retornar a dicho sistema. Finalmente, debemos señalar que dicho costo es realmente muy bajo en relación con los daños que el sistema de Banca Central ha generado en la sociedad en el último siglo.

*5. El patrón oro no implica ningún límite, porque el gobierno podría devaluar o simplemente suspender la obligación de respaldar sus billetes en cualquier momento que lo desee*
Objeciones como ésta podrían presentarse a otras normas o reglas, como es el caso de la Constitución. Pero, aun así, las reglas constitucionales resultan útiles. Kydland y Prescott han señalado exitosamente la necesidad de fijar reglas para la política monetaria, lo cual redunda en un compromiso de parte de las autoridades monetarias, al mismo tiempo que ofrecen previsibilidad.
De más está decir que el patrón oro no es la única regla. El propio Milton Friedman ha ofrecido su regla de una tasa de crecimiento monetario fija para cada período, o los objetivos de inflación regulan hoy la política monetaria de varios bancos centrales. Pero el patrón oro tiene una historia mucha más extensa y exitosa que estas reglas alternativas y es la única alternativa que no requiere de un banco central. Dejar la política monetaria en manos de banqueros privados bajo competencia, en lugar de la institución gubernamental, como era el caso de Estados Unidos antes de 1913, elimina la posibilidad de las dañinas sorpresas monetarias. También es cierto que el gobierno puede suspender el patrón oro en situaciones de emergencia como fue el caso en la Guerra Civil, pero el espíritu del patrón oro presiona para retornar al sistema y a la paridad, como de hecho ocurrió en Estados Unidos, según han demostrado Bordo y Kydland.

*6. El patrón oro, como cualquier sistema de tipo de cambio fijo, es vulnerable a la especulación*
Nicolás Cachanosky ha explicado que en un sistema de patrón oro no hay tipos de cambio, por lo que no puede haber especulación sobre ellos. Lo que sí tenemos es paridad, pero la aclaración es necesaria. Lo que abre la puerta a la especulación es la debilidad de la paridad que ofrece un sistema monetario, sea el sistema de patrón oro o cualquier otra moneda de reserva. Un Banco Central puede ser débil, y ése es precisamente cuando combinamos un sistema de Banca Central con el patrón oro. Afortunadamente, el patrón oro no requiere de un Banco Central. White y Selgin muestran que con un sistema de emisores privados de dinero descentralizado, no hay institución capaz de devaluar, por lo que no hay razones para esperar la peligrosa especulación.

*7. El dinero fiat es necesario para que un prestamista de última instancia responda a las necesidades de liquidez del sistema bancario*
La historia muestra que un prestamista de última instancia prácticamente no sería necesario bajo un sistema monetario sólido y estable. Nuevamente vale la pena comparar el caso de Estados Unidos y Canadá en el siglo XIX. En los casos excepcionales donde tal cosa fuera necesaria, Richard H. Timberlake enseña que las cámaras de compensación pueden resolver el problema.

*8. El cambio a un sistema de patrón oro involucra costos masivos de transición*
El costo de transición para retornar al patrón oro sería muy bajo. A diferencia del caso europeo con la transición al euro, no sería necesario redenominar los precios, porque la denominación del dólar se mantendría. A la tasa adecuada entre dólar y oro, los precios no necesitarían pegar un salto.

*9. Abandonamos el patrón oro en primer lugar por buenas razones*
Como bien explica Juan Carlos Cachanosky, en 1933 el presidente Roosevelt devaluó el dólar de $20.67 a $35 por onza de oro, pero el problema no era el patrón oro, sino la debilidad del sistema de la Reserva Federal. La deflación se podría haber resuelto con una mejor política monetaria y reforma bancaria, pero sin abandonar el patrón oro.
En 1971 Nixon declaró la inconvertibilidad del dólar con el oro porque la propia Reserva Federal había expandido la oferta monetaria demasiado como para mantener la paridad del dólar en $35 la onza. Se hubiera evitado esto si la Reserva Federal no hubiera aplicado políticas monetarias tan agresivas en los años 1960.
Benjamin Anderson o Murray Rothbard explican que no fueron las reglas del patrón oro las que fallaron. Fue, más bien, la Reserva Federal la que falló.

*10. No hay oro suficiente y Estados Unidos no puede recrear el sistema de patrón oro internacional por sí mismo*
Sí hay oro suficiente para retornar al patrón oro “si definimos correctamente el precio del dólar en términos de oro”. Pero la segunda parte de este argumento ha quedado para el final porque representa la objeción más fuerte presentada contra el retorno a este sistema. Un retorno unilateral de Estados Unidos al patrón oro privaría a su economía de los beneficios de un sistema de patrón oro internacional. Es por ello que un acuerdo global resulta necesario. Esto, sin embargo, no parece ser un gran obstáculo. En tiempos tan inestable como los actuales, la búsqueda de un sistema monetario sólido está a la orden del día. Un retorno global al oro puede ser la solución real a la crisis financiera global de los últimos años.


----------



## Erzam (12 May 2020)

Nunavut's Hope Bay goldfields to be bought by China's SD Gold | Nunatsiaq News

Los señores chinos van de compras


----------



## condimento (12 May 2020)

La referencia al patrón oro -u otro fiable- sería una vuelta al sentido común, a la honradez, eso está claro, pero eso no es posible porque se ha creado un monstruo y todos estamos cogidos de los cataplines, particulares y naciones. Para comenzar no sé en cuanto multiplica la economía financiera a la real.

Y empezó mucho antes de la burbuja inmobiliaria, gracias a los bancos de inversión, sí, esos inocentes fondos que compra el ahorrador más modesto son la cola del ratón. Ocurre que en el 2008 se pasaron de madre, porque falsearon hasta los indicadores económicos, como las tasas en que los bancos useños se prestaban dinero por ejemplo. O sea, fue una nueva patada hacia delante.

Hasta la operación comercial más simple, como una factura cualquiera con IVA esconde un entramado financiero detrás que sorprendería a muchos, por mucho que tirases del hilo en la madeja. Y la cabeza de león por supuesto la élite financiera. Todo ese incremento de deuda que hace del dinero fiat un papel cada vez más insignificante trasciende en beneficio de unos pocos. Y si alguien se rebela, como fue el caso de Grecia hace unos años, se le corta la liquidez desde el banco central y a pastar. Hoy en día, hasta los países del Golfo, conocidos por la excelencia en sus economías, han empezado a hacer tejemanejes bancarios debido a la crisis actual.

Sí, USA fue la causante, hasta Greenspan renegaba del disparate en rebajar el coeficiente de baja en los 80 pero pronto se dio cuenta de las ventajas de la nueva política monetaria para su país, crear deuda y exportar inflación, añado el control militar y la moneda relevante.

Y en lo que se refiere a geoestrategia si te cargas el patrón dólar ya me dirás donde se van las reservas estratégicas, China con más de tres billones en divisas quien sostiene el perpetuo crédito de los americanos. Un equilibrio que si lo rompes te hace el mundo añicos. Y tal es así que los chinos intentan lo que sea para salir de esa rueda de ratón financiero, el reminbi en su momento, yuans digitales ahora y sobre todo compra de recursos a cambio de infraestructuras en países secundarios.

Me olvido del FMI y World Bank repartiendo mortadelos por todo el mundo, no sabéis qué bien les resultan a unos pocos las crisis globales en deudas impagables y estados default. Se traducen en un compromiso para toda la vida.

Más lo que se me olvide Muttley, con todas estas premisas ya me dirás, así que en mi opinión no es asunto monetario ya, un patrón fiable más una deflación controlada que le dieran valor real a los bienes y transacciones sino el sistema en sí, que ya se ha ido de madre sin vuelta atrás. Y aun me dejo cómo han cambiado la sociedad estos avatares para desunirnos más, largamente explicado en burbuja.

En definitiva, quienes podáis seguid haciendo ahorro y del tangente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 May 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> drenando las últimas gotas ya...



He pensado lo mismo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (12 May 2020)

No soy un defensor del patrón oro purista. Si ahora Somos esclavos de la Fed que son los que generan “el dinero“, seríamos entonces esclavos de China, Rusia, Australia y Sudáfrica que son los generadores de oro, o de las compañías privadas que lo explotan.
Sí soy defensor de la reserva de caja 100%, de la limitación del mercados de futuro a un nivel abarcable y respaldable por el subyacente. Encuentro entre realidad y papelitos.
También soy defensor de la Glass Steagall, donde un banco minorista no pueda negociar con fondos de depósito. Diferencia entre banca de inversión y comercial.
La deflación vendrá si o si. El exceso de Fiat se purgará mediante destrucción de negocios empresas e individuales no eficientes que basan su existencia en rollover de deuda, zombies bancarios y demás figuras de terror gore-financiero.
Depreciación de activos tóxicos inmobiliarios hasta una correlación real con la realidad socioeconómica de cada comunidad.
Lo que mantendrá el valor será el oro y la plata. Es la estrella polar en el norte y la cruz del sur.


----------



## rubicon (12 May 2020)

Por qué no me sorprende??? Entre las productos a los que China le levanta la multa arancelaria a eeuu está el oro, empecé a mirar hacía atrás sobre este tema, durante 2019 Rusia y China fueron los principales compradores de oro del mundo:

China levanta medidas contra el oro a EEUU
China no para de comprar oro
Rusia y China se forran con oro

Me quedo con esto:
'Si vis pacem, para bellum' es una conocida máxima latina que puede traducirse al español como 'si quieres paz, prepárate para la guerra'.


----------



## condimento (12 May 2020)

Mientras nosotros en el 2007...

España vende la mitad de sus reservas de oro

La mitad de las reservas de oro vendidas por activos financieros, un plan sin fisuras jajaja.

Me quedo con esta frase del artículo:

_Los bancos, en lugar de tener un activo no rentable, han optado por ponerlo en valor vendiendo parte de las reservas. _

Te entendí @Muttley el oro por su escasez da para juego político.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Mucho ojo.
> Un aviso de hace unos días de una fundación antifraude.
> Lo que hemos dicho muchas veces, nadie da duros a pesetas.
> Si un precio tanto de oro como de plata es demasiado bonito para ser cierto....es que no es cierto.
> ...






Con el debido respeto, pero ese American Eagle de la foto se parece a un original, tanto como Leticia Sabater a Charlize Theron. Las dos son rubias, y poco más.


----------



## Muttley (12 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Con el debido respeto, pero ese American Eagle de la foto se parece a un original, tanto como Leticia Sabater a Charlize Theron. Las dos son rubias, y poco más.



Evidentemente compañeros. Por eso he puesto a propósito la foto original del artículo en la que hablan precisamente de eso. De falsificaciones.
Si hablan de chopeos, normal que pongan la foto de la Sabater. El artículo no está dirigido a gente avezada y curtida como ustedes, si no a novatos impresionables por una cabellera rubia que se lanzan a por todo al grito de “a por las suecas” (leído con voz de JLVazquez) creyéndose que por invitar a unas bravas ya duermen acompañados esa noche de Charlize.


----------



## kikepm (13 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No soy un defensor del patrón oro purista. Si ahora Somos esclavos de la Fed que son los que generan “el dinero“, seríamos entonces esclavos de China, Rusia, Australia y Sudáfrica que son los generadores de oro



La cantidad de oro que anualmente se extrae debe rondar el 2% del volumen de oro. Esto es así porque como todos conocemos, el oro extraido hace 5000 años sigue existiendo. 

Este dato niega la posibilidad de que los productores de oro logren esclavizar a nadie en el caso de una vuelta al patrón oro.

Si tuviésemos que enfrentar pros y contras del regreso a un patrón oro, la segunda columna estaría vacía. NO EXISTE NINGÚN ASPECTO DE LA VIDA ECONÓMICA Y SOCIAL DE LA HUMANIDAD QUE NO SE BENEFICIARA DE LA VUELTA AL PATRÓN ORO.

Los pocos a los que perjudicaría son los mismos que difunden la idea de que el patrón oro es impráctico o limita la cantidad de dinero de forma inasumible, u otras sandeces por el estilo.



Muttley dijo:


> , o de las compañías privadas que lo explotan.



Ninguna minera de oro extrae más del 0,1% de todo el oro existente. Su relevancia es aún menor que la de China, Rusia, Australia o Sudáfrica.



Muttley dijo:


> Sí soy defensor de la reserva de caja 100%...



Un patró oro hace innecesario, por irrelevante, el mantenimiento de un coeficiente legal de reserva.

Simplemente quien emite sin respaldo va a la quiebra. Tal cual, así que el patrón oro es la mejor medida posible para eliminar el fraude de la reserva fraccionaria.


----------



## tristezadeclon (13 May 2020)

Por Lizzy Burden, 13 de mayo de 2020 • 1:27 pm


Un documento del Tesoro filtrado advirtió que si la economía no se recupera pronto , el país podría enfrentar una crisis de deuda soberana al estilo de 1976 que puede requerir un rescate internacional. 

The 1976 bailout that rescued Britain’s failing economy

*************

El tesoro de su majestad adivirtiendo en un documento no público q si se da el peor escenario y la economía tarda en recuperarse el Reino Unido podría quebrar. 

Y lo publica The Telegraph q es un diario conservador importante del Reino Unido, poca broma.

¿Jubileo de deuda a la vuelta de la esquina?


----------



## FranMen (13 May 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> La cantidad de oro que anualmente se extrae debe rondar el 2% del volumen de oro. Esto es así porque como todos conocemos, el oro extraido hace 5000 años sigue existiendo.
> 
> Este dato niega la posibilidad de que los productores de oro logren esclavizar a nadie en el caso de una vuelta al patrón oro.
> 
> ...



No sería el fin del mundo pero sí afectaría grandemente a la minera y al país extractor si es pequeño. Imagina que el oro pasa a 9000 o 18000 $/oz, las mineras verían multiplicar su valor, países como Sudáfrica subirían también mucho su PIB sólo gracias a la extracción de metal. Esto supondría cambios geo estratégicos e incluso guerras en países débiles. Por otra parte las reservas de oro de cada país no tienen correlación con su PIB, imagina UK. Igualmente los ciudadanos (problema menor), el que tenga los ahorros en oro de pronto sería mucho más rico que su vecino que tuviera sólo euros en la cuenta.


----------



## kikepm (13 May 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> No sería el fin del mundo pero sí afectaría grandemente a la minera y al país extractor si es pequeño. Imagina que el oro pasa a 9000 o 18000 $/oz, las mineras verían multiplicar su valor, países como Sudáfrica subirían también mucho su PIB sólo gracias a la extracción de metal. Esto supondría cambios geo estratégicos e incluso guerras en países débiles. Por otra parte las reservas de oro de cada país no tienen correlación con su PIB, imagina UK. Igualmente los ciudadanos (problema menor), el que tenga los ahorros en oro de pronto sería mucho más rico que su vecino que tuviera sólo euros en la cuenta.



Por supuesto que habría ganadores y perdedores en un primer momento. Pues como en todo proceso de financiarización, ¿o acaso crees que los tenedores de plata no perdieron cuando se abandonó el patrón bimetálico, o que los tenedores de oro no están perdiendo cuando se abandonó el patrón oro y se continúa con la manipulación del sistema fiat de su cotización, con el solo objetivo de impedir la valoración natural de mercado que haría a todos los activos denominados en dólares y euros volver a su valor real, infinitamente más bajo que el actual?


De lo que yo hablo es del beneficio para el conjunto de la sociedad que se adquiere con la adopción de un dinero sólido y real, no inflactable a voluntad de cuatro mentecatos con títulos de mierda y que beneficia a las élites financieras, a los políticos, al estado y sus empleados, a las empresas bancarias y a las empresas que obtienen financiación gratis de los primeros.

Estamos hablando de la supervivencia de 8.000.000.000 de personas contra el privilegio de 100.000.000.

Además tarde o temprano va a suceder, mejor que sea antes que después porque la alternativa a la deflación de activos sobrevalorados, al pinchazo de las burbujas generalizadas y a la quiebra de todos esos hijos de puta insolventes es el hambre, la miseria, el paro, la corrupción y el destino sin futuro para miles de millones.

Por mi como si los aguillotinamos en las plazas. Ni una lágrima por todos ellos.


----------



## Muttley (13 May 2020)

Ojo. Puede venirse corrección potente de SP500. Hoy en -2,3%.
Si encadena caídas hasta los 2500....el oro va detrás repartiendo liquidez para cubrir las posiciones y la plata y platino amplificando debido a su uso industrial. Algo parecido al 12-13 de Marzo. Otra vez a los 1600$. 
A partir de ahí al cielo en cuando entren las manos fuertes.


----------



## Ignorante1 (13 May 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> La cantidad de oro que anualmente se extrae debe rondar el 2% del volumen de oro. Esto es así porque como todos conocemos, el oro extraido hace 5000 años sigue existiendo.
> 
> Este dato niega la posibilidad de que los productores de oro logren esclavizar a nadie en el caso de una vuelta al patrón oro.
> 
> ...





kikepm dijo:


> eliminar
> [/Qjo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsieur George (13 May 2020)

¿Ves corrección, putabolsa?


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 May 2020)

Si romperá.


----------



## Anuminas (14 May 2020)

Hola, una pregunta cuando vais a comprar una moneda como investigais su precio ¿en las paginas de empresas que las venden? me refiero porque me ofrecen una moneda con valor facial de 12€, 17 gramos de plata y buscando veo precios superiores en las tiendas? con eso me puedo guiar???

Gracias


----------



## cuidesemele (14 May 2020)

Bueno yo aporto mi granito de arena: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED los commercials reduciendo cortos pero basicamente planos. Parece que no hay apetito o posibilidad de poner chicha para parar el precio... Sumado a lo que dicen PL y PB...


----------



## Higadillas (14 May 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta cuando vais a comprar una moneda como investigais su precio ¿en las paginas de empresas que las venden? me refiero porque me ofrecen una moneda con valor facial de 12€, 17 gramos de plata y buscando veo precios superiores en las tiendas? con eso me puedo guiar???
> 
> Gracias



SI es un karlillo de 12 euros, mínimo el valor del facial. Luego ya es mirar peso y echar cuentas según spot...


----------



## Anuminas (14 May 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> SI es un karlillo de 12 euros, mínimo el valor del facial. Luego ya es mirar peso y echar cuentas según spot...



Gracias por la respuesta creo que al final son 13 gr de plata son ediciones conmemorativas modernas tipo quijote, union europea, cristobal colon y no se que mas, todas diferentes, por 1€ mas que el valor facial me las pillo, es la primera compra de mi vida si la cago seguro que aprendo


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 May 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta cuando vais a comprar una moneda como investigais su precio ¿en las paginas de empresas que las venden? me refiero porque me ofrecen una moneda con valor facial de 12€, 17 gramos de plata y buscando veo precios superiores en las tiendas? con eso me puedo guiar???
> 
> Gracias




En Ebay están sobre los 14 euros más el envío:

monedas 12 euros en venta - Euro | eBay


Con el envió se ponen en unos 17-18 Euros. Creo que han subido bastante pues antes se podían sacar por menos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 May 2020)

Con esas monedas siempre quedará el andorraino, que te las compra a facial.


----------



## Higadillas (14 May 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta creo que al final son 13 gr de plata son ediciones conmemorativas modernas tipo quijote, union europea, cristobal colon y no se que mas, todas diferentes, por 1€ mas que el valor facial me las pillo, es la primera compra de mi vida si la cago seguro que aprendo



Por 13 euros es una buena compra. Puedes esperar a que el valor de la plata supere esta cantidad y revenderlas por más, o como te dice el compañero ahora mismo ya te darían un poquito más de lo que has pagado en muchos sitios. Si alguna vez necesitas el dinero, yendo a cualquier sucursal del bde te van a dar 12 euros por cada una.

El karlillo, qué alegrías nos dio hace ya casi 10 años... mis primeros duros en el mundo de la "himbersion" los hice cogiendo karlillos en el bde y revendiéndolos el mismo día...


----------



## Tichy (14 May 2020)

Hay un hilo de bid-ask para compra venta entre foreros. Suele haber ofertas de venta en torno a 12,50.


----------



## SERPIENTE (14 May 2020)

¿Recomendais oro o plata?


----------



## Erzam (14 May 2020)

SERPIENTE dijo:


> ¿Recomendais oro o plata?



Plata como inversión.
Oro como seguridad.


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 May 2020)

Los objetivos son los máximos en $ 1850/1900$ ahí esta la piedra, aunque he cambiado de opinión, pensaba en un largo ataque de incluso 3 o 4 veces, pero no, he cambiado de opinión, va a ser mucho más rápida la ruptura.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 May 2020)

Mis dies putabolsa... Lo has clavado...




Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardgar (14 May 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Muchas gracias por la información de análisis que aportas. Para los que no entendemos de análisis técnico es de gran ayuda.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## FranMen (14 May 2020)

En resumen:


----------



## rubicon (14 May 2020)

*HSBC Holdings Plc perdió sobre 200 millones de dólares en un día del mes de marzo.... peeeeeeeero*
HSBC dudosas estadísticas

El sitio BullionStar analiza que, desde el lunes 23 de marzo (el día en que Boris Johnson decretó el cierre de Londres y el Reino Unido) hasta el cierre de jornada del 12 de mayo, *el SPDR Gold Trust afirma que ha recibido una masiva entrada de capitales de 175 toneladas de lingotes, aumentando sus reservas de oro de 908 a 1.083 toneladas.* 

Es importante porque implica que:


*No hay suficiente cantidad de oro en la bóveda de HSBC en Londres para cubrir las solicitudes de apertura de cuentas de SPDR Gold Trust por parte de los participantes autorizados de GLD.*
*Que el oro que almacena el Banco de Inglaterra, que al final es oro prestado de un banco central, está siendo utilizado como una fuente para las reservas de oro de GLD.*
*Que hay escasez de oro en el mercado de oro físico de Londres además de problemas de liquidez entre los brokers de la LBMA en el mercado de oro en papel.*


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 May 2020)

Increible el juego de trileros. No se cuanto les aguantará el chiringuito. Antes o después los fundamentales tienen que ir asomando la patita: empresas paradas, soportando gastos y sin ingresos, y además con unas perspectivas muy negras a futuro.


----------



## J.Smith (14 May 2020)

SERPIENTE dijo:


> ¿Recomendais oro o plata?



Lo importante es participar.


----------



## Monsieur George (14 May 2020)

Gracias por tus análisis, "putabolsa".


----------



## mr_nobody (14 May 2020)

Alguien por aqui contaba (creo que @Long_Gamma ) que nunca el oro a subido mas de un 2% en un mismo dia. Si ven que se dispara lazan la función "limit_x_0.02". Creo que es cierto, yo desde que me metí en el metal nunca a subido mas de un 2% en un solo día, siempre pasa lo mismo, cuando parece que se dispara y hay un pullback brusco.


----------



## Piel de Luna (14 May 2020)

El pullback sería lo lógico además de sano para la gráfica, pero es que hay prisa, mucha prisa, los USD quieren tipos negativos, y quieren forzar la máquina, igual le quitan la pierna de encima al Au por un tiempillo, total pelos al río, alguien ha comprobado el COT?


----------



## Spielzeug (14 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Increible el juego de trileros. No se cuanto les aguantará el chiringuito. Antes o después los fundamentales tienen que ir asomando la patita: empresas paradas, soportando gastos y sin ingresos, y además con unas perspectivas muy negras a futuro.



En Venezuela la bolsa está en máximos históricos medida en bolívares... Si la vara de medir va disminuyendo de valor puede ocurrir que la bolsa nominalmente este en máximos históricos mientras la economía colapsa.

Es una ilusión producida por usar como unidad de cuenta un medio de pago que no sirve como reserva de valor:
Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria

Si quieres una visión de la realidad sin ilusiones monetarias necesitas usar dinero real (oro) como unidad de medida. Aquí dejo dos gráficas, la de arriba son las bolsas mundiales medidas en fiat (ilusión monetaria) y abajo medidas en oro (estado real):




Las bolsas no se han recuperado del pinchazo de las puntocom. Y la situación sería más dramática sin la manipulación a la baja del mercado del oro que sistemáticamente se produce en el fixing del oro de Londres para que no se perciba la estafa monetaria que supone el dinero fiat. Esta manipulación del mercado del oro hace que todavía no se haya reflejado el aumento de la masa monetaria de los últimos tiempos:




El gap del gráfico de la izquierda se tiene que cerrar para que se refleje el estado real del dinero fiat frente al oro.

Además, tarde o temprano van a ser los propios bancos centrales quienes necesiten un precio mucho más alto del oro para cuadrar sus balances...


----------



## Strategos (14 May 2020)

Hola,

Llevo unos días leyendo para meterme ahora en Oro físico. Aunque esté rondando máximos históricos. Os meteriais ahora o esperarías unos días?

La idea es dejarlo como inversión a medio largo plazo ante la perspectiva económica que se puede avecinar.

Espero vuestro consejo.


----------



## Strategos (14 May 2020)

La idea es metalizar todo el excente bancario en breve periodo. Puede ser buena idea meter una fracción del total ahora. Aunque le queda a uno la duda de si romperá hacia arriba a lo bestia.


----------



## Ricardgar (14 May 2020)

Strategos dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Llevo unos días leyendo para meterme ahora en Oro físico. Aunque esté rondando máximos históricos. Os meteriais ahora o esperarías unos días?
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes Strategos.
Tal y como comenta Putabolsa, si no posees nada de oro físico, estás a tiempo de comprar.
No te recomiendo que vayas buscando el precio salvo que tengas una bola de cristal.
Decir que va a pasar mañana con el precio del oro, no es nada fácil. La tendencia es alcista pero el oro, como tantos otros mercados, está manipulado.
Si se analiza una gráfica del precio del oro, se observa que, en el largo plazo, su precio aumenta. Del mismo modo el dinero FIAT se devalúa porque cada día se "imprime" diluyéndose su valor. De ahí el dicho "el coste de la vida sube".
Teniendo claro esto, la tendencia es alcista, hoy más que nunca antes.
Sin embargo, si vas a estar cada día mirando el precio por si baja y "pierdes" dinero (lo entrecomillo porque no se gana o pierde hasta que se vende), creo que el oro no es para ti.
Como te han comentado, el oro es para adquirirlo y olvidarse de él. Es una reserva de valor que se hace valer en periodos largos de tiempo.
Si te sirve de ayuda, inicialmente tenía mis dudas porque, en mi caso, sólo me había informado leyendo libros y me costó dar el paso.
Cuando empecé a comprar a mediados del año pasado estaba cerca de sus máximos históricos, pero tenía claro que no quería demasiado dinero en el banco por la poca confianza que me generaba. Y hoy en día fíjate la cotización de la banca en general. La banca española está herida de muerte y posiblemente próximamente haya alguna fusión bancaria entre los bancos que quedan. Y esto no es nada teniendo en cuenta que los cortos en la banca no están, de momento, permitidos. En el momento que se permitan las ventas en corto, hay muchos fondos de inversión extranjeros que van a entrar de lleno en la banca y, al igual que en casos pasados, se los quedarán a precio de saldo. Para mí, actualmente es más seguro custodiar metal por mi mismo que tener "dinero" en el banco.
Cuando se entiende lo que es realmente el dinero desaparecen las dudas. (FIAT= deuda; oro=dinero real sin riesgo de contraparte).
No voy a recomendarte nada porque cada persona tiene una manera de pensar. Sólo te sugiero que antes de dar el paso, tengas claro lo que buscas. Si buscas preservar poder adquisitivo, el oro cumple esa función. Si buscas dar un pelotazo, a lo mejor hay otros activos que te permiten conseguir grandes beneficios (grandes beneficios implican grandes riesgos).
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 May 2020)

Strategos dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Llevo unos días leyendo para meterme ahora en Oro físico. Aunque esté rondando máximos históricos. Os meteriais ahora o esperarías unos días?
> 
> ...




A mi me ha pasado parecido... que pena no haber conocido el foro hace unos 5 añitos que es oro estaba muy bien de precio...

Yo lo veo como invertir en un seguro. Pueden pasar dos cosas:

- Lo más improbable, que la economía se recupere y todo esto sea un mal sueño... el oro bajaría, perderías a corto parte de tu inversión, pero habría trabajo oportunidades, la economía funcionaría.... el oro sería la última de tus preocupaciones, y probablemente si no tienes prisa, con el tiempo recuperarías su inversión.

- Lo más probable, que vayamos de mal a peor (empresas paradas, deuda publica disparada, quiebras, concursos de acreedores, paro desbocado, deflación y/o inflación de precio)... el grado del desaguisado se irá viendo, pero por "pequeño" que sea, en ese escenario el oro sería una verdadera tabla de salvación.

Probablemente lo anterior tarde aun varios meses, será un desgaste progresivo, y quizás haya algunos periodos de aparente mejoría con lo que el oro tendrá correcciones importantes. El consejo de ir entrando poco a poco es bueno, aprovechando las correcciones, pero tampoco dormirse en los laureles.

Suerte


----------



## Strategos (14 May 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes Strategos.
> Tal y como comenta Putabolsa, si no posees nada de oro físico, estás a tiempo de comprar.
> No te recomiendo que vayas buscando el precio salvo que tengas una bola de cristal.
> Decir que va a pasar mañana con el precio del oro, no es nada fácil. La tendencia es alcista pero el oro, como tantos otros mercados, está manipulado.
> ...



Buenas.

La idea es meterlo y olvidarme, pero mejor comprar más cantidad de metal por los mismos papelitos de colores. Me hubiera metido hace unos días, pero como no tenía idea alguna pues me puse a leer. Sigo entendiendo poco pero por lo menos ya entiendo lo básico. 

Con las gráficas es con lo que no me aclaro. Supongo que interpretarlas es la madre del cordero, aún así mirando la evaluación de otras crisis a groso modo la tendencia como dices será alcista.

Otras inversiones las descarto. Las otras tipo fondos o bolsa requieren un tiempo y un esfuerzo continuo que no tengo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 May 2020)

Por mucho que lo intenten no lo van a poder parar. Cuanto más papelitos creen más gasolina están echando al incendio... Los papelitos tardarán un tiempo en arder, y eso es lo que les está salvando de momento, pero cuando prendan (literalmente) será imparable


----------



## paraisofiscal (14 May 2020)

Casi mejor que seguir las gráficas, es aprovechar para comprar cada vez que los bancos centrales le dan un calentón a sus impresoras.

Cada inyección gorda de dinero en la economía merece una contraparte, cambiando divisa por oro o plata.

Lo complicado es determinar qué porcentaje de tu capital intercambiar por metales en cada inyección que realiza el sistema bancario.

Si encima la inyección coincide con una bajada en precio de los metales, miel sobre hojuelas.

Al final, como hay tantos factores implicados en el juego, hay que procurar no volverse loco mirando gráficas y opiniones de expertos, actuando con un poco de sangre fría, lanzándose al ruedo. Pero siempre manteniendo un Buffer de reserva para poder vivir tranquilo y no tener que vender metal por necesidad, al haber utilizado pasta que necesitas mañana en una inversión/seguro con vistas a largo plazo.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 May 2020)

¡Qué crack, "putabolsa"!


----------



## Monsieur George (15 May 2020)

Vas a clavar la pullback, "putabolsa".


----------



## rubicon (15 May 2020)

La gold.org, Consejo Mundial del Oro para algún despistado, publicó un informe con cuatro ficciones sobre la evolución del oro:

*The COVID-19 pandemic and ensuing economic lockdowns have slashed global growth forecasts for 2020. 
With varied expectations around the speed of the economic recovery, we analyse the potential performance of gold across four hypothetical scenarios provided by Oxford Economics:1
1) swift recovery
2) US corporate crisis
3) emerging markets downturn
4) deep recession*

Al parecer, la última, el apocalípsis mundial, es el mejor escenario para los precios del oro. A quién le va a quedar un duro para invertir en medio de una recesión profunda con una recuperación lenta? Si vamos por el mes dos y los ERTEs también parecen ser una hipótesis...

*El informe de las proyecciones del oro en español

El pdf en Inglés*


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 May 2020)

El metal precioso menospreciado: Plata, la oportunidad de oro de aquí a poco tiempo - Oroinformación


----------



## Muttley (15 May 2020)

Ratio Oro-plata en mínimos desde Marzo







Queda muchísimo camino.
Pero hay que hacerlo. 
El tren todavía admite viajeros.


----------



## Jebediah (15 May 2020)

Últimamente sin pretenderlo he acumulado más plata que oro. Tenía el ratio +- en 50/50 (en importe total) y ahora se me ha ido a favor de la plata y bastante además. Entre que no se vendía la oz de plata a menos de x € aunque el gráfico bajara más y el ratio oro/plata que no paraba de subir...

Como bien ha dicho otro conforero, plata para especular oro para seguridad.


----------



## runik (16 May 2020)

A los q comprais plata en físico, supongo q siempre dais por hecho q pagais IVA + el sobrespot q toque? Porq he mirado bastante para comprar plata física, y los precios nada tienen q ver con la cotizacion, lo q me lleva a pensar q para revenderla a tiendas te la van a comprar sin iva y depreciada, con lo que el gap entre compra y venta es enorme, en algunas tiendas estoy viendo el 25% de diferencia en monedas, pero en lingotes de 1kg casi el 40%. Y entre particulares no le veo casi movimiento. Cosa q en el oro todo cambia en cuestión de movimiento de manos y q no pagas el IVA "porq si", desde mi ignorancia, qué finalidad buscáis en la plata en físico?


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 May 2020)

runik dijo:


> A los q comprais plata en físico, supongo q siempre dais por hecho q pagais IVA + el sobrespot q toque? Porq he mirado bastante para comprar plata física, y los precios nada tienen q ver con la cotizacion, lo q me lleva a pensar q para revenderla a tiendas te la van a comprar sin iva y depreciada, con lo que el gap entre compra y venta es enorme, en algunas tiendas estoy viendo el 25% de diferencia en monedas, pero en lingotes de 1kg casi el 40%. Y entre particulares no le veo casi movimiento. Cosa q en el oro todo cambia en cuestión de movimiento de manos y q no pagas el IVA "porq si", desde mi ignorancia, qué finalidad buscáis en la plata en físico?



¿Tan difícil es leerse los hilos existentes sobre el tema para saber de qué va la película?

Los atajos nunca llevan a la meta de la vida.


----------



## Muttley (16 May 2020)

runik dijo:


> A los q comprais plata en físico, supongo q siempre dais por hecho q pagais IVA + el sobrespot q toque? Porq he mirado bastante para comprar plata física, y los precios nada tienen q ver con la cotizacion, lo q me lleva a pensar q para revenderla a tiendas te la van a comprar sin iva y depreciada, con lo que el gap entre compra y venta es enorme, en algunas tiendas estoy viendo el 25% de diferencia en monedas, pero en lingotes de 1kg casi el 40%. Y entre particulares no le veo casi movimiento. Cosa q en el oro todo cambia en cuestión de movimiento de manos y q no pagas el IVA "porq si", desde mi ignorancia, qué finalidad buscáis en la plata en físico?



No. Hay maneras de comprar con Iva reducido o súper reducido en tiendas europeas o en USA. El gap entre compra y venta es bastante más elevado que el oro pero no es por el IVA. Igual que con el platino.
El mercado es muy pequeño. Lo que está pasando ahora es una anormalidad pues las mints no tienen plata al estar minas semi cerradas y los transportes restringidos. Las mints también han trabajado o lo están haciendo muy mermadas. En resumen hay muy pocas monedas a la venta ante un apetito por ellas voraz. 
Eso lo que hace es estirar brutalmente la diferencia entre el precio que marcan los Intercambiadores de papelitos y un mercado real donde casi nadie vende (muy poquitos particulares están vendiendo ahora) y muchos quieren comprar. 

En las primeras páginas de este post verás lo que contábamos en directo cuando la plata papel se desplomó a 12$, las monedas correlacionadas en todos los mayoristas mundiales solo pudieron ofrecer monedas a 15€....durante apenas dos o tres días hasta que saltaron inventarios A NIVEL MUNDIAL. Y hablo de millones de monedas. Los precios reales de intercambio entonces subieron por encima de 20-22€....si tenías suerte de encontrar algo, credulidad para esperar que finalmente las monedas llegaran y paciencia para esperar 3-4 semanas, quedando los dos mercados totalmente apartados el uno del otro. Los papeles negociándose a 12, las monedas en intercambios reales a 25....las más básicas. Todo como digo a nivel mundial.
Qué probó empíricamente todo esto? Que el suelo del mercado físico ronda los 15€ por onza independientemente de lo que marque el papel. Y solo lo toca cuando todo se desploma todo en pleno terremoto. Para que te hagas una idea, yo la onza más barata que he comprado ha sido a 15,3€ puesta en casa. No ahora, si no hace casi dos años con mercado deprimido. Y llevo ya unos 7 años en esto.

Si vas al post de compra venta, el hecho que haya alguien que diga compro plata spot provoca la chufla del respetable. NADIE va a vender a ese precio. Es como poner un anuncio de compro piso en Paseo de la Castellana, exterior con balcones, 100m2 a 300000 euros. 
Pretender mezclar spot y realidad en este mercado provoca eso mismo, retranca y cachondeo en el mejor de los casos, ofensa en el peor.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2020)

Situación actual en base Oro

A 15 de mayo de 2020 el EURO y el Dolar ya han perdido más del 25% de su valor respecto el oro.


----------



## runik (17 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No. Hay maneras de comprar con Iva reducido o súper reducido en tiendas europeas o en USA. El gap entre compra y venta es bastante más elevado que el oro pero no es por el IVA. Igual que con el platino.
> El mercado es muy pequeño. Lo que está pasando ahora es una anormalidad pues las mints no tienen plata al estar minas semi cerradas y los transportes restringidos. Las mints también han trabajado o lo están haciendo muy mermadas. En resumen hay muy pocas monedas a la venta ante un apetito por ellas voraz.
> Eso lo que hace es estirar brutalmente la diferencia entre el precio que marcan los Intercambiadores de papelitos y un mercado real donde casi nadie vende (muy poquitos particulares están vendiendo ahora) y muchos quieren comprar.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aclaración, había leído que algunos comprabáis con iva súper reducido, pero no me daban las cuentas si las compras se hacen en España. Que el precio entre físico y papel tenga diferencia le encuentro cierta explicación ya que "son dos mercados diferentes", aún así la diferencia parece bastante grande.

Tengo que leer mucho más para darle sentido a este metal en físico, gracias por la orientación, sólo lo estoy viendo como activo refugio de ultimísima necesidad y porque el precio no parece tan burbujeado como el oro, y que al quedarse quieto el precio, el diferencial aún aumentó mas con respecto al oro, y se supone que en algún momento despegará. En cuanto a peso-dinero, tampoco es que lo vea útil en caso de MadMAx. Investigaré más, porque si bien el oro lo "entiendo" en físico, la plata me cuesta mucho más (poco o nulo mercado, ratio volumen-dinero bajo, IVA...)


----------



## nedantes (17 May 2020)

os dejo un video que seguramente muchos de vosotros ya visualizasteis, pero recomendable si tenéis un hueco rememorar:


----------



## Muttley (17 May 2020)

runik dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la aclaración, había leído que algunos comprabáis con iva súper reducido, pero no me daban las cuentas si las compras se hacen en España. Que el precio entre físico y papel tenga diferencia le encuentro cierta explicación ya que "son dos mercados diferentes", aún así la diferencia parece bastante grande.
> 
> Tengo que leer mucho más para darle sentido a este metal en físico, gracias por la orientación, sólo lo estoy viendo como activo refugio de ultimísima necesidad y porque el precio no parece tan burbujeado como el oro, y que al quedarse quieto el precio, el diferencial aún aumentó mas con respecto al oro, y se supone que en algún momento despegará. En cuanto a peso-dinero, tampoco es que lo vea útil en caso de MadMAx. Investigaré más, porque si bien el oro lo "entiendo" en físico, la plata me cuesta mucho más (poco o nulo mercado, ratio volumen-dinero bajo, IVA...)



Asi es. Nadie con un mínimo de conocimiento compra en España con IVA.
La plata tiene las características que la hacen dinero. Históricamente ha sido medio de pago incluso más tiempo que el oro. Ya sabes el dinero de los caballeros. 
Además tiene un mercado industrial muy potente, su escasez, su degradación tras el uso y su mínima recuperación y reciclado hacen que cada vez haya menos (la cantidad de oro se mantiene con reciclaje).

Sin entrar en grandes números. 
Las minas de plata (las mejores) tienen una concentración entorno a unos 300grs por tonelada. Es decir, que la moneda de 10 oz que compramos cuesta 180 euros,
Intuitivamente, te parece caro pagar 180 euros por mover una tonelada de tierra en plena selva peruana, suministro de agua y electricidad, cribarla, usar todos los procesos físicos de separación, Purificación a 999, margen de la mina, impuestos, transporte a la costa por carreteras de mierda previamente construidas por la mina, transporte marítimo, entrada en una mint, corte, creación del diseño, estampación, preservación, margen de la mint, impuestos de la mint, transporte al comercializador, gastos de stock y sus márgenes comerciales? Y luego por supuesto deje la selva como estaba (en las minas legales). 
Y esas 10 onzas las tienes inalterables para tu jubilación y tus nietos.
A mi sin pensarlo demasiado me parece regalado. Un móvil de gama media baja cuesta lo mismo y dura dos-tres años. 
No digo no tener móvil. Pero desde luego si me puedo gastar 1000 euros en un iPhone, prefiero gastarme 180 en un Xiaomi y los 820 restantes en plata/oro. 

Debido a esta aparente desconexión entre coste de extracción y precio de mercado parece una oportunidad de inversión. Está relativamente muchísimo más barata que el oro.
Idealmente poseer los dos. Oro como preservación de riqueza y protección frente a inflación y deflación. 
Plata como inversión a 10-15 años a estos precios.


----------



## runik (17 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Asi es. Nadie con un mínimo de conocimiento compra en España con IVA.
> La plata tiene las características que la hacen dinero. Históricamente ha sido medio de pago incluso más tiempo que el oro. Ya sabes el dinero de los caballeros.
> Además tiene un mercado industrial muy potente, su escasez, su degradación tras el uso y su mínima recuperación y reciclado hacen que cada vez haya menos (la cantidad de oro se mantiene con reciclaje).
> 
> ...



Sin conocer el proceso del metal ni su abundancia, así, a cuento de la lechera, me parecen hasta baratos los precios de hoy en día, y el spot ya me parece regalado. Lo dicho, toca leer mucho de este metal que me tiene intrigado.


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 May 2020)

Goldman Sachs les dice a los clientes que es hora de comprar oro Las medidas de emergencia del banco central empujan a los comerciantes hacia la 'moneda de último recurso' 

Subscribe to read | Financial Times


*******************************************************

Olvídese de la caída de los precios del petróleo y del colapso del gasto del consumidor. Algunos de los inversores más importantes del mundo están haciendo sonar las alarmas por la amenaza inminente de inflación y recurriendo al oro para protegerse.



La impresión de dinero por parte de los bancos centrales y los vastos paquetes de estímulo estatal están reavivando el interés en una de las tiendas de riqueza más antiguas. Es un renacimiento de un comercio que se hizo popular a raíz de la crisis de 2008, ya que los administradores de dinero se apilaron en oro por razones similares, pero finalmente se decepcionaron ya que la inflación se mantuvo bajo control. Sin embargo, la escala sin precedentes de la respuesta del gobierno a la crisis del coronavirus está alimentando el argumento de que esta vez será diferente.





PUBLICIDAD


Las luminarias de fondos de cobertura, incluidos Paul Singer, David Einhorn y Crispin Odey, se encuentran entre los optimistas sobre el oro, según cartas recientes a los inversores. También lo son los grandes gestores de activos como Blackrock Inc. y Newton Investment Management.



"El oro es el único escape de la monetización global", escribió Odey. Los futuros del oro eran la tercera posición más grande que tenía su fondo insignia Odey European Inc. a fines de marzo. "A corto plazo, el dinero se hará con la apuesta de inflación".



La lógica es simple: la expansión masiva de los balances de los bancos centrales en todo el mundo eventualmente debe diluir el valor de sus monedas, lo más importante, el dólar, lo que lleva a la inflación de activos duros como el oro. El precio del metal ya ha aumentado considerablemente este año, llegando a un máximo de siete años de $ 1,751.69 la onza el viernes. Pero algunos creen que tiene mucho más por recorrer.

*Impresora de dinero va Brrr ...*
Balance de la Reserva Federal como% del PIB

Fuente: datos de Bloomberg

"En los últimos meses, el oro ha subido de precio hasta cierto punto, pero creemos que es uno de los activos invertibles más infravalorados que existen en la actualidad", escribió Elliott Management Corp. de Singer en una carta a los inversores en abril. Argumentó que las bajas tasas de interés, las interrupciones de las minas y la "degradación fanática del dinero por parte de todos los bancos centrales del mundo" llevarían al oro a subir a "literalmente múltiplos de su precio actual".

BofA eleva el objetivo de oro a $ 3,000 porque "la Fed no puede imprimir oro"

Solo hay un problema: es una tesis de inversión familiar en el mercado del oro, y la última vez que se intentó, en 2008, se cayó. El campeón de oro más prominente en ese entonces, John Paulson, predijo la "inflación masiva" y apostó por el oro como "el único activo que tendrá valor", según el libro de 2009 "The Greatest Trade Ever".

Si bien la apuesta fue inicialmente rentable (el oro subió a un récord de $ 1,921.17 en 2011), la alta inflación que Paulson pronosticó nunca se materializó, y el mercado del oro cayó en una caída de varios años que pesó sobre el rendimiento de sus fondos.

Hoy el mercado del oro enfrenta un debate similar. A pesar de las advertencias, las medidas del mercado de las expectativas de los inversores apuntan hacia una inflación más baja a medida que el mundo experimenta una de las crisis económicas más pronunciadas de la historia. El umbral de rentabilidad de cinco años / cinco años de EE. UU. , Una medida de las expectativas de inflación a mediano plazo, ha caído de alrededor del 1.8% al comienzo del año a 1.4% ahora.






"La velocidad de transmisión de dinero se ha ralentizado mucho", dice Darwei Kung, jefe de productos y gerente de cartera de DWS Group. "Sin ese cambio, realmente no nos dice que vamos a tener un escenario de alta inflación regresando".

Los que apuestan por el oro argumentan que existen diferencias clave entre ahora y 2008.

Primero, los gobiernos han respondido al choque del coronavirus con medidas de estímulo más grandes, y muestran una mayor disposición para aumentar los niveles de deuda.

"Esperamos que los encargados de formular políticas apunten y aplauden la inflación de medio dígito, que, combinada con la supresión de las tasas de interés, será la única forma de superar las crecientes deudas", argumentó Greenlight Capital de Einhorn en una carta a los inversores.

Los errores de oro finalmente ven que sus predicciones de Doom se hacen realidad

"Es casi inevitable que haya un viento de cola fiscal para el oro, cuando los mercados despierten a la escala del estímulo", coincide Catherine Doyle de Newton Investment Management.

En segundo lugar, la actual crisis económica no solo afecta la demanda de bienes y servicios, sino también la oferta. Las empresas se han cerrado y, a largo plazo, la crisis puede empujar a las empresas a rediseñar las cadenas de suministro.


Incluso si la hiperinflación no está a la vuelta de la esquina, los costos de mantener el oro son relativamente bajos en el entorno económico actual. Russ Koesterich, administrador de cartera del BlackRock Global Allocation Fund de $ 20.5 mil millones , señala la relación inversa del oro con las tasas de interés reales: cuando las tasas de interés, ajustadas por inflación, son bajas, el costo de oportunidad de mantener el oro es igualmente bajo. Actualmente, las tasas reales son negativas.






Eso significa que incluso si la inflación no se acelera, la perspectiva de tasas de interés políticas cercanas a cero, o incluso negativas , en el futuro previsible debería impulsar el atractivo del metal.

“En un entorno en el que los rendimientos de los bonos son cercanos a cero, y decididamente negativos después de la inflación, no hay costo de oportunidad para mantener el oro. Históricamente, esto es cuando el oro ha tenido el mejor rendimiento ”, dice Koesterich, quien ha estado aumentando su exposición al oro.

Y, al igual que en 2008, la llegada de patrocinadores de alto perfil puede continuar impulsando el mercado del oro. Los fondos negociados en bolsa que rastrean el metal precioso han visto las mayores entradas de dólares registradas en los primeros cinco meses del año.

"Las personas que esperaban que la QE produjera precios de oro mucho más altos en 2008, ahora dicen, '¡Dios mío!", Dijo John Reade, estratega jefe de mercado del World Gold Council y ex socio de Paulson & Co. " la clave es, ¿esa opinión se vuelve más ampliamente difundida?

_- Con la asistencia de Elena Mazneva, Yvonne Yue Li, Justina Vasquez, Hema Parmar y Katherine Burton_


Hedge Fund Luminaries Are Lining Up Behind Gold Again

******************

goldman sach y bloomberg esta semana recomendando comprar oro


----------



## TomBolillo (18 May 2020)

Joder, vaya día más emocionante el de hoy y por aquí nadie comenta nada. Pero ha durado poco la alegría, ha sido abrir los americanos y terminarse la fiesta


----------



## Monsieur George (18 May 2020)

¿Pullback?


----------



## FranMen (18 May 2020)

Yo soy profano pero me ha llamado la atención que está semana, cuando ha abierto el mercado del oro este a tirado directo hacia arriba cuando normalmente baja un poco antes de despegar.
La bolsa increíble.


----------



## rubicon (19 May 2020)

Para que no cunda el pánico lo mejor es racionalizar estos movimientos y saber lo que se viene en la semana:

*Lo más destacado para esta semana será el informe de inflación que el jueves por la noche presentarán en Nueva York, pero salvo un colapso total, es poco probable que estos números lleguen a impactar considerablemente en el precio del oro o del dólar.*

lo que sucederá 18 de mayo - 22 de mayo
el oro en ascensor
ayer reuters


----------



## Muttley (19 May 2020)

Muy interesante este artículo, donde se profundiza en los COT de la plata, y los compara con el oro. Estamos en pista de despegue. Y estamos en los asientos de adelante con un refrescante en la mano. 

What Matters Most in Gold and Silver | SilverSeek.com

Lo que más importa en el oro y la plata

Theodore Butler | 19 de mayo de 2020 - 2:24pm 

Después de haberse centrado intensamente en las pérdidas abiertas de los 8 grandes shorts (ex JPM) durante el año pasado, *la última subida de precios parece poner a los 8 grandes shorts en particular en serio peligro.* *En pocas palabras, las pérdidas abiertas (7.800 millones de dólares, al viernes 15 de mayo) nunca han sido tan grandes, mientras que las perspectivas de que los grandes shorts recompren toda o la mayor parte de su posición corta en cualquier punto cercano al punto de equilibrio nunca han sido tan bajas.*

La mayor esperanza de que los 8 grandes shorts tuvieran que recomprar posiciones cortas a los precios marcadamente más bajos necesarios para alcanzar el punto de equilibrio parece residir en la venta agresiva por parte de los operadores de dinero gestionado, ya sea la liquidación larga de nuevas ventas cortas. ¿Pero cuánto tiempo de liquidación es posible cuando las posiciones largas existentes son bajas (7 años de baja en la plata)? ¿Y cuánta venta corta nueva es probable cuando los comerciantes de dinero administrado no hicieron una venta corta en los precios más bajos durante el mes pasado? Y el aumento de la semana pasada de la venta corta de dinero administrado en oro no le fue tan bien.

Durante más de 30 años, he estado casi solo en la petición a la CFTC y a las bolsas y a todos los funcionarios del gobierno concebibles que tuvieron la oportunidad de hacer algo sobre un tema singular - la posición corta concentrada en futuros de plata COMEX (que más tarde llegó a incluir el oro). De hecho, tuve cierto éxito inicial en la petición a la CFTC, que respondería regularmente a la cuestión de la posición corta concentrada en plata.

Gracias al apoyo público, la CFTC incluso respondió públicamente en 2004 y 2008 con cartas de 16 páginas (todavía en su sitio web) que pretendían examinar la cuestión de las ventas cortas concentradas en plata, pero resultaron ser un engaño porque la carta de 2008 pasó por alto el espectacular fracaso de Bear Stearns, el mayor vendedor en corto de plata y oro de la época. Incluso una investigación formal de cinco años iniciada más tarde ese año sobre la manipulación de la plata después de que el Informe de Participación Bancaria de agosto de 2008 demostrara que la manipulación de JPMorgan resultó ser sólo una farsa y un esfuerzo judicial canguro que se dobló silenciosamente cinco años más tarde como estaba previsto desde el principio.

Pero a pesar de los esfuerzos de la CFTC para evitar el tema como la plaga, el asunto de la posición corta concentrada en COMEX plata simplemente no desaparecerá. Y a pesar de que casi todos los analistas y comentaristas de la zona han evitado el tema de manera aún más increíble (Ed Steer es una notable excepción), el tema de la posición corta concentrada en el COMEX de plata (y oro) sigue siendo tan importante para el precio como siempre lo fue, y más aún hoy en día. No sé exactamente por qué la cuestión ha permanecido en la sombra; después de todo, no es tan complicado.

Cada semana, la CFTC publica las posiciones largas y cortas concentradas de los 4 y 8 mayores operadores en cada materia prima cubierta en el informe COT. Esta semana, la posición corta neta concentrada de los 8 mayores shorts en COMEX plata fue de 74.385 contratos (poco menos de 372 millones de onzas). En oro, la posición corta neta de los 8 mayores shorts fue de 246.385 contratos (24,6 millones de onzas). Las posiciones largas concentradas de los 8 mayores comerciantes de plata son aproximadamente un 40% menos que las de los shorts y en oro los 8 grandes longs mantienen la mitad del número de contratos de los grandes shorts, sin que nadie pueda o pueda argumentar que los precios de la plata fueron inflados artificialmente.

*Pero ya que existe la pregunta de por qué la plata es tan barata tanto en términos absolutos, ajustados a la inflación, como en relación al oro, el asunto de la posición corta concentrada es relevante. Si la plata tuviera un precio elevado, sería razonable cuestionar el papel de los grandes largos concentrados; pero como ni el precio ni la posición larga concentrada son altos, podemos saltarnos eso. El precio de la plata es bajo y la posición corta concentrada es muy grande y eso hace que cuestionar la conexión sea relevante.*

Específicamente, ¿por qué 8 comerciantes están cortos de 372 millones de onzas, casi el 45% de la producción mundial total, que es la mayor posición corta de cualquier producto básico? Y en términos de inventarios mundiales totales de lingotes de plata, los 8 grandes shorts mantienen una posición corta de casi el 19% de los 2.000 millones de onzas totales de plata que se cree que existen (en comparación con el menos del 1% de los inventarios mundiales de lingotes de oro (24,6 millones de onzas en comparación con 3.000 millones de onzas de inventarios mundiales de lingotes de oro).

Por lo tanto, *sólo hay una pregunta real - ¿por qué los grandes shorts son tan fuertemente cortos y qué efecto podría tener eso en el precio de la plata? Si esta posición corta concentrada no existiera, para que los largos y cortos se equilibren a precios cercanos a los actuales, se necesitarían muchos nuevos cortos para reemplazar los 8 grandes cortos. Pero, ¿quién en su sano juicio aceptaría voluntariamente vender la plata a los precios actuales? La respuesta es nadie, de lo contrario, ya estarían cortos.*

Así que si tan pocos están de acuerdo en vender plata a precios actuales, ¿*por qué los 8 grandes shorts son tan cortos? ¿Cuál es su razón o motivación para estar tan cortos?
Algunos insisten en que deben representar a los mineros, pero ¿qué compañía minera haría un cortocircuito a precios deprimidos y no aseguraría ninguna ganancia, sólo pérdidas? Otros insisten en que los grandes shorts deben mantener la plata física que están vendiendo, pero aparte de JPMorgan (que ya no es corto) no hay evidencia de eso.

La única razón plausible por la que los 8 grandes shorts se quedarían tan cortos como están sería para deprimir el precio y de alguna manera forzar a los ansiosos a vender* - lo que los comerciantes de dinero administrado hicieron y siguieron durante años. Pero ese juego parece haber terminado, ahora que ya no quedan tantos deseos de dinero gestionado para vender como antes. Es como si la marea de repente se retirara en un grupo de tiburones depredadores u orcas y quedaran varados. Ahora atrapados y aparentemente sin buenas posibilidades de forzar la venta de dinero administrado a precios mucho más bajos, lo mejor que pueden hacer los grandes shorts es no entrar en pánico y apresurarse a comprar a precios más altos por primera vez porque saben que eso sólo causará que los precios suban a gritos, empeorando su situación. Así que se aferran, esperando algún tipo de milagro.

Pero mientras los grandes shorts esperan un milagro, *las pérdidas abiertas continúan creciendo y todos los signos visibles indican que no hay nuevos grandes shorts a punto de llegar y ocupar su lugar, Scotiabank parece querer salir de la peor manera y HSBC, según se informa, acaba de perder 200 millones de dólares en un solo día. Tal vez JPMorgan pueda detener la marea por un tiempo continuando el sacrificio de más metal acumulado y añadiendo a los pantalones cortos a precios más altos, pero eso sólo aumentará el enfoque sobre cuán corrupto es realmente el banco más corrupto de todos los tiempos.*

La CFTC sabe con certeza la verdadera historia, al igual que el Departamento de Justicia, así como los súper ladrones del Grupo CME, ya que sería imposible que cualquiera de ellos fuera tan despistado. Pero aparte de alentar y facilitar las ventas a corto plazo, el tiempo puede haberse agotado finalmente para los grandes cortos. *Particularmente en un ambiente macroeconómico que parecería fomentar la continua y creciente compra de oro y plata, los 8 grandes shorts parecerían estar en una mala posición. E incluso si logran aplastar los precios temporalmente, no hay garantía o incluso probabilidad de generar la venta especulativa masiva que necesitan para salir del atolladero.*

La historia de la plata siempre fue sobre la posición corta concentrada y cuando el capítulo final sea escrito eso se hará obvio para todos.


----------



## estupeharto (19 May 2020)

Interesante

Por qué el oro estaba químicamente destinado a ser dinero


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 May 2020)

en plena pandemia con casi toda la economía mundial parada durante varios meses y niveles de desempleo record:

- el nasdaq está a menos de un 6% de máximos históricos tras haber caido un 30% en marzo
- el petroleo west texas se ha recuperado tras llegar a caer a 11$ en abril y ya está por encima de los 32$
- el dolar está exactamente igual q estaba respecto al euro justo antes de comenzar el coronavirus, cuando todos absolutamente todos los análisis incluso de tendencias opuestas vaticinaban q se iría por las nubes y el euro se depreciaría irremediablemente
- la plata ha recuperado su nivel precorona tras haber sufrido una debacle en marzo, el oro ha subido un 6% desde su nivel precorona
- el bono usano a 10 años está exactamente igual q estaba antes del virus, tras subir mucho a mediados de marzo
- los bancos centrales de todo el mundo imprimiendo como si no hubiese un mañana, como nunca en la historia lo habían hecho, generando una deuda demencial y con el helicóptero del dinero soltando papelitos de colores a la peña con alegría incluso en USA

conclusión aparente:

aquí no ha pasado nada, tras un bachecillo en marzo... palante como los de alicante, todo esto al final solo habrá servido para hacer mas ricos a especuladores con información privilegiada q se habrán aprovechado de la volatilidad del petroleo, acciones, plata, bonos, índices etc... dando bandazos brutales para al final volver a donde estaban hace dos meses

aunq actualmente los foreros están muy contentos pq los metales están subiendo, la realidad es q el sistema sigue teniéndolo todo perfectamente controlado y eso no es bueno para nosotros

el nivel de manipulación de absolutamente todo empieza a dar miedo, repito, todo esto es un tinglado montado por ellos, no se les puede ganar a este juego pq el tablero de juego solo lo pueden tocar ellos y los mecanismos de control son inexistentes, si alguien tiene interés q indague sobre la manipulación de los precios de la plata desde la época de los hermanos hunt, luego bearn stearns y su relevo por jpmorgan y finalmente el CBE y la LBMA q va a flipar


----------



## mr_nobody (20 May 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> en plena pandemia con casi toda la economía mundial parada durante varios meses y niveles de desempleo record:
> 
> - el nasdaq está a menos de un 6% de máximos históricos tras haber caido un 30% en marzo
> - el petroleo west texas se ha recuperado tras llegar a caer a 11$ en abril y ya está por encima de los 31$
> ...



muy cierto todo, ademas con el comunismo que se nos hecha encima con el rollo este del timovirus quieren arrebatar las propiedades privadas a la gente. Ya hablaban de rbu solo si no tienes patrimonio,y sin trabajo ya me dirás...

Yo de momento mantengo metal, la alternativa es tener fiat en un banco, mas descabellado aun a mi modo de ver....

No se que otra cosa se puede hacer... Latunes?


----------



## Muttley (20 May 2020)

Yo prefiero que el sistema no colapse tal y conocemos. Siendo egoista me va bien, profesionalmente y personalmente.
Otro "sistema de organización económica" seguro que también garantiza el acceso a pvtas, yates y coca....pero veremos donde está el límite de acceso a estos bienes de "primera necesidad", yo desde luego no quiero correr el riesgo de que el corte me impida el acceso.

Hablando ya más en serio, creo que al 99% de los que aquí estamos, nos conformamos con que los dineros que tenemos en metales reflejen la realidad social y económica mundial y que tanto la plata como el oro conserven las cualidades como dinero o medio de pago en ese mundo real que llevan arrastrando desde hace miles de años. Cúal es ese reflejo de la situación real actual? la plata a 30, 50 o 100$? Pues no sé, cada uno tendrá un número en la cabeza, pero lo que está claro que el número que tenemos en la cabeza no son 17$ por onza de plata.

Hace 15 años la plata estaba a 6-7$. Telefónica a 13€.
Hace 7 años la plata llegó a 30+$. Estaba en máximos. Teléfonica a 10-11€.
Me puedo imaginar la plata a 30$???? Pues si. me puedo imaginar la plata a 6$? ya hemos visto que no, que en un mundo en crisis como nunca se ha visto...no baja de 15 euros la onza en transacción real. Me puedo imaginar telefónica a 13€ en un horizonte a 10 años? vaya chufla...
Me puedo imaginar a telefónica a 2€? Pues habrá que ver los resultados del segundo trimetre...yo no descarto nada.

A lo que voy es que los que llevamos apostando años por esto, estamos montados en el caballo ganador. 
Tranquilidad y cero frustraciones. Duermo tranquilo.
Eso sí, como siempre se dice, sólo gastarse los dineros que no se van a necesitar en un horizonte de 7-10 años. 
Como los fondos value (azvalor, cobas, bestinver...) donde teóricamente se invierte en VALOR como concepto y esto terminará venciendo al mercado en un plazo medio. Por eso en sus folletos de inversión recomiendan mantener la inversión 7-10 años.
Otra cosa es lo que ellos consideran "valor" que ya estamos viendo los resultados. 

Fin de la divagación.


----------



## cacho_perro (20 May 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> muy cierto todo, ademas con el comunismo que se nos hecha encima con el rollo este del timovirus quieren arrebatar las propiedades privadas a la gente. Ya hablaban de rbu solo si no tienes patrimonio,y sin trabajo ya me dirás...
> 
> Yo de momento mantengo metal, la alternativa es tener fiat en un banco, mas descabellado aun a mi modo de ver....
> 
> No se que otra cosa se puede hacer... Latunes?



Cogerte te pueden tener pillados por los cataplines por parte del SISTEMA cómo y cuando quieran:

- para evitar bancolchoneros: limitación del uso del efectivo con las excusa del coñovirus (cuando se está demostrando que NO lo transmite). Acabarán prohibiéndolo o penalizando su uso y por cojones habrá que usar plástico, luego podrán limitar o bloquear el uso de nuestras cuentas corrientes y tarjetas cuando les vengan en gana con cualquier motivación, aparte de la valiosísima información que ya tienen sobre cómo gastas tu dinero...

- para evitar metaleros: limitación de compra de metales en efectivo como ya están haciendo en Alemania donde el límite está ya en 1000 euros salvo que quieras identificarte... ahora sacan cualquier ley donde endurezcan las condiciones de venta para poder cambiar metales por papelitos de colores (necesidad de justificar procedencia o multa gorda, "corralito" de máximo de venta, identificación obligatoria con inspección automática de Hacienda, confiscación si no justificas, etc.) y ya la tienes liada...

Desengañaos, los mindundis como nosotros no tenemos NADA que hacer, los ricachones en cambio tienen todo atado y bien atado asesores de luxe mediante...


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2020)

Te equivocas, no seremos los tiburones pero podemos ser el pez piloto en vez del devorado


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 May 2020)

Una cosa, hay por ahí un forero que dice en su firma que este foro te espía, vende tus datos, está monitorizado al máximo, etc etc etc. 
¿No creéi que estos hilos y su jugosa información de todo tipo puede ser un verdadero caladero de potenciales pajarillos listos para identificar, y desplumar llegado el momento y la coyuntura adecuada?. Por parte del gobierno ladrón mas que nada claro está.


----------



## mr_nobody (20 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Una cosa, hay por ahí un forero que dice en su firma que este foro te espía, vende tus datos, está monitorizado al máximo, etc etc etc.
> ¿No creéi que estos hilos y su jugosa información de todo tipo puede ser un verdadero caladero de potenciales pajarillos listos para identificar, y desplumar llegado el momento y la coyuntura adecuada?. Por parte del gobierno ladrón mas que nada claro está.



Siempre pueden exigirle a calopez que afloje la base de datos por las buenas o por las malas, suponiendo que calopez reside en espanha y así desea seguir haciéndolo. Ahí esta tu email, y si el email es de google, microsoft, yahoo,... en teoría esas empresas tendrían que facilitarles tus datos (tu nombre completo, dirección,...) al gobierno, y no se exactamente hasta que punto el gobierno de hispanistan tiene la potestad de exigirle a una empresa de eeuu que le ceda información legalmente.

Aqui no hay movimientos bancarios, por ahí no te pueden pillar.

Interesente, aunque este no es el hilo para hablar de eso...


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 May 2020)

¿Cual sería el hilo apropiado?.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Cual sería el hilo apropiado?.



Aquí


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Una cosa, hay por ahí un forero que dice en su firma que este foro te espía, vende tus datos, está monitorizado al máximo, etc etc etc.
> ¿No creéi que estos hilos y su jugosa información de todo tipo puede ser un verdadero caladero de potenciales pajarillos listos para identificar, y desplumar llegado el momento y la coyuntura adecuada?. Por parte del gobierno ladrón mas que nada claro está.




A mi me liaron una pajarraca bien gorda el otro dia, no se de donde cojones sacaron mis datos pero creo que no fue entrando a mi pc, asi que no se como lo hicieron, supongo que alguien vendio mis datos.

No me refiero a nada del foro, fue en otro sitio, tuve suerte podria haberme metido en un buen jaleo.

Tened cuidado, lo del otro dia nunca me habria pensado que me pasaria a mi jamas.


----------



## estupeharto (20 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi me liaron una pajarraca bien gorda el otro dia, no se de donde cojones sacaron mis datos pero creo que no fue entrando a mi pc, asi que no se como lo hicieron, supongo que alguien vendio mis datos.
> 
> No me refiero a nada del foro, fue en otro sitio, tuve suerte podria haberme metido en un buen jaleo.
> 
> Tened cuidado, lo del otro dia nunca me habria pensado que me pasaria a mi jamas.



¿se puede contar un poco?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿se puede contar un poco?





estupeharto dijo:


> ¿se puede contar un poco?



Pues fue un historion, no se como se hicieron con mis claves de ebay, cambiaron mi contraseña, mi email.....

Lo hicieron a las 4 de la mañana, parece que suelen hacerlo asi para pillar por sorpresa a los dueños de las cuentas.

Tuve mucha suerte, me di cuenta no se como, fue un sexto sentido, podria haber estado dias sin entrar en mi cuenta pero entre a los 10 minutos de que me la quitasen.

Al darme cuenta que no podia entrar pense que se me habia olvidado la contraseña pero al mirar mi perfil como visitante vi muchas cosas electronicas a la venta y algunos lingotes de oro y ya me di cuenta de lo que pasaba, luego pude ver que habian cambiado el email y ya no habia duda.

Cosas que hice y que sirvieron para evitar la estafa.

Recuperar una cuenta antigua y comprar un iphon, el estafador pedia transferencia inmediata y insistia muchisimo, daba un numero de cuenta y mi nombre para hacer el ingreso.

Mirando el iban vi de que banco era el numero de cuenta, llame al banco y fueron muy amables, bloquearon la cuenta al esplicarles lo que pasaba para que nadie pudiera sacar dinero, decian que ya habian recibido 600 euros pero que aun no los habian sacado, los habian recibido 5 minutos antes, me dijeron que los devolverian al que los habia pagado.


Luego compre todo lo que habia en venta y empece a poner negativos avisando del timo, al hacer esto ya todo el mundo dejaron de comprar cosas, previamente habian logrado vender varios iphon a 600 euros y incluso uno habia pagado ya.

Lingotes de oro no habian vendido ninguno, posiblemente los compradores de metales tengan mas cultura y sepan que en la puta vida van a comprar lingotes de 100 gramos a 558 euros.

Luego tarde horas en que ebay me hiciera caso, bloqueara la cuenta y me la devolviera, estuve desde las 9 de la mañana a las 6 de la tarde para lograr el puto bloqueo.

Luego pude ponerme en contacto con todos los que habian comprado algo para decirles que no pagaran, solo habia pagado uno, le dije lo que me habian dicho en el banco, pon una denuncia, mañana la llevas al banco y te devuelven tu dinero, lo tienen paralizado y no se lo han dado al timador.


Esto me paso, parece que suele ser bastante normal este tipo de timos, amazon, ebay, incluso roban cuentas de facebook para estas estafas los muy ..........


----------



## timi (21 May 2020)

buenos dias

dejo esto

20 YEARS OF GOLD MINING IN NEVADA: Six Times More Ore To Produce The Same Amount Of Gold – SRSrocco Report


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2020)

timi dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> 20 YEARS OF GOLD MINING IN NEVADA: Six Times More Ore To Produce The Same Amount Of Gold – SRSrocco Report



Y no solo eso.

Y para mover esa cantidad ingente de tierra y realizar toda la cantidad de proceso, se necesita.....
.......(redoble de tambores)........* e n e r g í a*


Y al mismo petróleo le pasa lo mismo!! 

La tasa de retorno energético es cada vez menor... y así seguirá disminuyendo (lógico no Rick? 

O sea, cada vez hace falta más energía para sacar un barril de petróleo, y de peor calidad.....

Cuando llegue el momento en el que necesites el equivalente en energía a *un barril *de petróleo para sacar *1 barril* de petróleo, apuesten quién lo va a sacar..... se va a quedar ahí!

De hecho, no va a llegar ahí, se dejará de extraer antes de que la tasa sea 1:1 (incluidos todos los costes añadidos de procesos)


Y otra observación.... si la energía es importante en todo esto.... ¿no había por ahí algún tipo de invento para usar como moneda que necesitaba energía?.... hmmm

¿Tiene sentido o es práctico/sostenible vender el coche para comprar la gasolina?

Pues tampoco será práctico/sostenible utilizar como unidad de moneda algo que necesite grandes cantidades de energía para su *mantenimiento*, cuando las fuentes de energía cada vez serán más caras de conseguir y mantener y menos abundantes.....

O sea, que llegará un momento en el que tendremos que* apañarnos *con lo que *ya existe*, y que tiene el* valor intrínseco* (que por eso se llama intrínseco, coño!) en sí mismo, y *no necesita más mantenimiento ni energía constante y adicional para mantenerlo en vida.*

Llamadme anticuado


----------



## Carlx (21 May 2020)

Economía: - CREACIÓN DE DINERO EN LA ECONOMÍA MODERNA


----------



## Jebediah (21 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y otra observación.... si la energía es importante en todo esto.... ¿no había por ahí algún tipo de invento para usar como moneda que necesitaba energía?.... hmmm
> 
> ¿Tiene sentido o es práctico/sostenible vender el coche para comprar la gasolina?
> 
> Pues tampoco será práctico/sostenible utilizar como unidad de moneda algo que necesite grandes cantidades de energía para su *mantenimiento*, cuando las fuentes de energía cada vez serán más caras de conseguir y mantener y menos abundantes.....



Las energías más caras de conseguir y mantener y menos abundantes son sólo los fósiles. Las energías renovables serán todo lo contrario, cada vez más eficientes, más baratas de conseguir y mantener e igual de abundantes todo el tiempo, sólo cambia el modo de conseguirlo; energía se va a necesitar y tener siempre.


----------



## Jebediah (21 May 2020)

Me auto-respondo para hacer un inciso.

Tengo un buen amigo que se "dedica" o le interesa todo lo renovable y sostenible; no contaminar, bosques sí, plásticos no, renovables sí, fósiles no, etc. Pues hablando una vez más esta semana con él, no me salta el tío diciendo que las renovables tampoco son la panacea, que contaminan igual que los demás, que unos emiten CO2, otros tienen ácidos, las baterías son contaminantes, etc. Vamos que ahora todo es malo, incluso lo renovable.

Me hizo pensar que si vamos a una era renovable, estos "pro-renovables" van a seguir quejándose, por que si vamos a sustituir al petróleo con energía solar o eólica p.e. harán falta millones de eólicos y millones de hectáreas de campo para paneles, con lo que el impacto medioambiental sigue ahí.

El negocio para los "quejarse-por-todo" seguirá vivo para siempre.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 May 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me auto-respondo para hacer un inciso.
> 
> Tengo un buen amigo que se "dedica" o le interesa todo lo renovable y sostenible; no contaminar, bosques sí, plásticos no, renovables sí, fósiles no, etc. Pues hablando una vez más esta semana con él, no me salta el tío diciendo que las renovables tampoco son la panacea, que contaminan igual que los demás, que unos emiten CO2, otros tienen ácidos, las baterías son contaminantes, etc. Vamos que ahora todo es malo, incluso lo renovable.
> 
> ...



Son la versión energética de la Gata Flora...


----------



## TomBolillo (21 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues fue un historion, no se como se hicieron con mis claves de ebay, cambiaron mi contraseña, mi email.....
> 
> Lo hicieron a las 4 de la mañana, parece que suelen hacerlo asi para pillar por sorpresa a los dueños de las cuentas.
> 
> ...



Me he tragado todo el ladrillo y te digo cómo consiguieron tus credenciales de eBay... las pillaron por Pishing o tu PC es parte de una bonet y pueden hacer lo que quieran con él. Pero me inclino más por el Pishing, que los portales clones del portal original y dominios que utilizan son cada vez más currados y poniéndome en el lugar de un usuario promedio, es fácil caer y regalárselas. Hay que fijarse bastante. Supongo que habrás reseteado todas las contraseñas habidas y por haber y formateado Windows que seguro tiene Corona.


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2020)

Bueno, pero es que es verdad!!

Lo de las supuestas energías renovables que van a salvar al mundo..... espera sentado.

Para empezar ya le han puesto el *nombrecito "renovables"*..... oh, que bien suena..... siempre con eufemismos....

*La realidad es que las energías renovables son más caras* de producir.

Si no fuera así, todo el mundo las utilizaría.....

¿Dónde está el quit de todo esto, que la gente en general se pasa de largo? .....

1. La cantidad de energía que se obtiene
2. La cantidad de recursos (incluida la energía) necesaria para poder generar (y mantener, ojo) la infraestructura que proporciona esa energía.
3. La contaminación sigue estando ahí.

Lo explico un poco en pocas palabras.

El petróleo (también el carbón), tienen una gran cantidad de energía intrínseca (de qué me suena esto de intrínseco !?)
y que sólo hay que cogerla y utilizarla. 
Es como si vas a tu nevera y coges la comida y te la comes. Sin que hayas tenido que fabricar ni gastar nada en esa comida.
Sólo el mínimo gasto de mantener la nevera y el esfuerzo de abrir y cerrar la puerta y coger la comida.
Y hay una gran cantidad de comida en esa nevera, lista para consumir..... qué guay.

- Pero es que para conseguir la energía que nos da un barato petróleo (si tenemos en cuenta el coste y lo que nos ofrece) necesitamos mucha más cantidad de "infraestructura renovable", porque tiene menos "*densidad energética"*.

Por poner un simil metalero, es como si quisiéramos equilibrar cuánta arena de desierto necesitaríamos para que tuviera el mismo valor que 1 kg de oro..... ¿La de todos los desiertos del mundo quizás? ¿Quién iba a hacer ese esfuerzo?
Son dimensiones diferentes.

En la realidad, no podríamos sustituir lo que tenemos y utilizamos en la actualidad con energías renovables. 
Cuando la nevera se vaya acabando, la única opción es comer menos. O sea, decrecer.

- Pero, ¿cuánta infraestructura de parques eólicos, fotovoltaicos, etc., se necesitan para conseguir la misma cantidad de energía que hoy utilizamos de la nevera petrolera?

Imposible generar esa infraestructura, no hay espacio en la Tierra.
Pero es que para construir esa infraestructura (y mantenerla en el tiempo, repararla, sustituirla, etc.) hace falta.....
energía a raudales.... que viene del...... *petróleo.*

O sea, realmente es la pescadilla que se come la cola.

- Y por último, para generar esa energía verde, también se produce contaminación.

Por ejemplo, los coches eléctricos pueden circular por una ciudad y en esa ciudad estará el aire más limpio. Pero allí dónde se contaminó para obtener esa energía, la contaminación se creó y se expandió y está.

Por cierto, el coche eléctrico, por las mismas razones, es inviable. Otra milonga más.

Ojo, todo esto estoy refiriéndome *para sustituir lo que tenemos* y seguir funcionando como si tal cosa.
Por supuesto que se pueden crear unos cuantos coches eléctricos para unos cuantos y soñar con un mundo feliz.
También podemos pensar que los molinos de viento y las fotovoltaicas son muy chulas y menos contaminantes.

Pero, desgraciadamente, no es la solución que nos quieren vender.

Eso sí, muchas empresas y los de siempre, se van a forrar con estas tecnologías,... *en el camino*....
Luego ya, otro vendrá, y a quien dios se la dé, san pedro se la bendiga....


----------



## Just (21 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, pero es que es verdad!!
> 
> Lo de las supuestas energías renovables que van a salvar al mundo..... espera sentado.
> 
> ...



Asi es, la única solución posible es lo que viene si o si, queramos o no. De aquí en adelante el consumo energético va a descender progresivamente por el hecho de que hemos vivido una anomalía histórica de superabundancia energética imposible de mantener en el tiempo y que aparecerá en los libros de historia de nuestros descendientes. Por tanto, hay que adaptarse y aprender a vivir de forma diferente, con mucho menos, no hay más. Hay que hacer ya planes personales para intentar adaptarnos lo mejor posible.


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2020)

La gente sigue con el sesgo de lo que le gustaría, de lo que está viviendo,.... y no analiza y evalúa bien la situación real....

Literalmente nos hemos embriagado de consumo y crecimiento.... desbordado, sin control,..... porque quien lo promueve se llena los bolsillos y no le importa que el resto del mundo se dirija a un mundo peor,.... más contaminado, con menos recursos,...más masificado,....

Todo por la codicia desmesurada....

Si pudieran bebérselo todo de un trago y acelerar todos los procesos para obtener más y más ganancias (para ellos, pero desastre para todos), lo harían.

Cuando vaya llegando la hora de poner las cosas en su sitio muchos no se lo creerán, luego lo irán aceptando....

Aunque no lo explicarán así,.... tirarán balones fuera, buscarán "excusas", "generarán" las excusas (véase tiranovirus por ejemplo),...

y sobre todo intentarán que nos peleemos unos con otros.... intentarán menoscabar cualquier razonamiento y unión (véase la destrucción de la familia, mediante feminazismo, invasión extranjera, sexualidad, *independentismo,* etc....) en contra de lo que tienen montado y sus estrategias para seguir en el poder y la jodienda.

Y lo estamos viviendo!! ya no son películas ni libros!

Edito, que se me ha pasado poner una buena.... en las estrategias de desunión.... el independentismo,.... 

Para todo ello llevan aaaañossss adoctrinando.... en las escuelitas a los niñitos,.... que ahora tienen ya 40 añitos las criaturas del señor....


----------



## mr_nobody (21 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> La gente sigue con el sesgo de lo que le gustaría, de lo que está viviendo,.... y no analiza y evalúa bien la situación real....
> 
> Literalmente nos hemos embriagado de consumo y crecimiento.... desbordado, sin control,..... porque quien lo promueve se llena los bolsillos y no le importa que el resto del mundo se dirija a un mundo peor,.... más contaminado, con menos recursos,...más masificado,....
> 
> ...



Pienso que por esto justo que dices nos estamos comiendo lo del covid19. Toca poner las cosas en su orden y a los genios de los lideres no se les a ocurrido otra mas que inventarse una pandemia.

Si me lo miro desde ese punto de vista todo me cuadra.


----------



## cacho_perro (21 May 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Yo pienso que por esto justo que dices nos estamos comiendo lo del covid19. Toca poner las cosas en su orden y los genios de los lideres no se les a ocurrido otra que inventarse una pandemia.
> 
> Yo si me lo miro desde ese punto de vista todo me cuadra.



Yo tengo la misma impresión... desde hace bastantes años estaba claro que el sistema actual capitalista era totalmente insostenible (al igual que se demostró con la economía comunista "pura", China ya sólo lo es desde el punto de vista político) desde el momento en que para mantenerlo se necesitaba la mayor obsolescencia programada posible para fabricar sin límite (ejemplo paradigmático: móviles), precarizar hasta la indecible empleos globalización mediante, dar créditos sin límite, crear dinero de la nada, etc. etc. etc.

Y sonará conspiranoico y tal pero la pandemia esta tiene cada vez más pinta de "cisne negro" como excusa para que la gente acepte sin rechistar las reformas radicales que tenían en la agenda desde hacía tiempo la cúpula financiera (los políticos no son más que comparsas, no hay más que ver la cantidad de payasos populistas incapaces que no paran de ganar elecciones: Trump, Bolsonaro, Duterte, Boris Johnson, etc.) y no se atrevían aún a aplicar:

- desaparición del efectivo e implantación de electrónico para todo (en China ya todo se paga por móvil)
- nuevo orden monetario y progresiva desaparición de banca tradicional
- "reset" de deudas públicas y privadas
- racionalización del consumo
- implantación de la renta básica y legalización de drogas
- implantación de Estados tremendamente intervencionistas
- implantación del "internet de las cosas" a todos los niveles y vigilancia extrema de la población (excusa de la propagación del virus por supuesto). Nuevamente en China ya se controla a todo diox por el móvil, hay reconocimiento facial por las calles, etc. (está siendo un laboratorio estupendo para lo que nos espera...)
- como consecuencia, desaparición de todo tipo de privacidad individual que ni los mejores sueños húmedos del "Gran Hermano" de 1984

Así a bote pronto y seguro que me dejo muchas cosas en el tintero... lo que me resulta sorprendente es el "timing" pues todo ha empezado justo-justo en Enero de 2020, ni un mes más, ni un año menos... Vamos, que esto parece una parodia del puto anuncio de Garrafone-Warramepone no me jodais:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 May 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Me he tragado todo el ladrillo y te digo cómo consiguieron tus credenciales de eBay... las pillaron por Pishing o tu PC es parte de una bonet y pueden hacer lo que quieran con él. Pero me inclino más por el Pishing, que los portales clones del portal original y dominios que utilizan son cada vez más currados y poniéndome en el lugar de un usuario promedio, es fácil caer y regalárselas. Hay que fijarse bastante. Supongo que habrás reseteado todas las contraseñas habidas y por haber y formateado Windows que seguro tiene Corona.




He formateado todo, pero creo que no ha sido como dices, en los email nunca entro, yo diria que ha sido mediante algun intruso de la misma plataforma que haya vendido mis contraseñas.

Se sabian incluso mi email y esto es rarisimo por que era un email al que no entro desde hace años.

Pero como cada vez tienen mas medios como bien dices, cualquiera sabe como cojones me entraron.


----------



## mr_nobody (21 May 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo tengo la misma impresión... desde hace bastantes años estaba claro que el sistema actual capitalista era totalmente insostenible (al igual que se demostró con la economía comunista "pura", China ya sólo lo es desde el punto de vista político) desde el momento en que para mantenerlo se necesitaba la mayor obsolescencia programada posible para fabricar sin límite (ejemplo paradigmático: móviles), precarizar hasta la indecible empleos globalización mediante, dar créditos sin límite, crear dinero de la nada, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Y sonará conspiranoico y tal pero la pandemia esta tiene cada vez más pinta de "cisne negro" como excusa para que la gente acepte sin rechistar las reformas radicales que tenían en la agenda desde hacía tiempo la cúpula financiera (los políticos no son más que comparsas, no hay más que ver la cantidad de payasos populistas incapaces que no paran de ganar elecciones: Trump, Bolsonaro, Duterte, Boris Johnson, etc.) y no se atrevían aún a aplicar:
> 
> ...



Yo pienso igual lo que solo me atrevo ha hablar de esto con gente de confianza que se la ve que entiende lo que esta pasando. Sino hasta sientes que te tratan de loco.

la verdad es que da miedo

Igualmente de aqui 5-10anhos miraremos atras y veremos quien tenia razón y quien se supo defender de toda esta farsa.


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo tengo la misma impresión... desde hace bastantes años estaba claro que el sistema actual capitalista era totalmente insostenible (al igual que se demostró con la economía comunista "pura", China ya sólo lo es desde el punto de vista político) desde el momento en que para mantenerlo se necesitaba la mayor obsolescencia programada posible para fabricar sin límite (ejemplo paradigmático: móviles), precarizar hasta la indecible empleos globalización mediante, dar créditos sin límite, crear dinero de la nada, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Y sonará conspiranoico y tal pero la pandemia esta tiene cada vez más pinta de "cisne negro" como excusa para que la gente acepte sin rechistar las reformas radicales que tenían en la agenda desde hacía tiempo la cúpula financiera (los políticos no son más que comparsas, no hay más que ver la cantidad de payasos populistas incapaces que no paran de ganar elecciones: Trump, Bolsonaro, Duterte, Boris Johnson, etc.) y no se atrevían aún a aplicar:
> 
> ...



Eso está claro clarinete... que los políticos son unos vendemadres que venden lo que sea a cambio de dinero, status, poder, ... y se lo entregan a los que están en la sombra,.. vamos, eso el que no lo vea a estas alturas de la película (que hay millones y millones que ni lo ven ni lo quieren ver, a pesar de que cada vez es más un secreto a voces).

Y de la misma forma que todo se ha acelerado, también se ha acelerado la comunicación a nivel mundial y el "esparcimiento" de la información.
Y aunque la quieren controlar constantemente,.... siempre algo se escapa y cada vez más gente oye y sabe más de todos estos temas.

Y esa es la única tabla de salvación que nos queda, que la gente cada vez trague menos con todas las farsas que montan.

Por ejemplo, los atentados de falsa bandera.... oh rick, estamos en uno justo ahora a nivel mundial!?....

Cuando se empezó a comentar que el 23F era un autogolpe pertrechado desde dentro, cni, rey, y demás. Y que tejero iba a poner el cascabel al gato, pero engañado, se revolvió cuando vio lo que le querían hacer tragar, y finalmente no se pudo acordar el gobierno de coalición pactado de antemano, y se salió por la calle de en medio, mediante el mensaje del rey y demás.....

Nadie se lo creía.... estás loco.... las conspiraciones,....

Cuando derribaron las torres gemelas (y el eficio 7, que aún hay gente que ni lo sabe), mediante demolición controladísima (porque no puede ser de otra forma), aún con imágenes, testimonios, la ley de la física, evidencias, las guerras, etc....
Nadie se lo creía,... estás loco .... conspiranoico......

Y así podríamos ir sumando....

Pero ahora ya,.... cada vez hay más gente que no dice que no,.... ya lo han cambiado por un "sí, vaya tela" .... bueno,... algo se va mejorando en conocimiento.

Y eso, es lo que temen.... que la gente se entere, se una, los identifique, a ellos y sus estrategias....


Porque como ya hace unos 2000 años, Séneca relató, se propuso en el Senado que los esclavos llevaran una vestimenta común para poder distinguirlos..... Pero rápidamente alguien dijo que si se hiciera eso, los esclavos se darían cuenta de que son muchos más.... con el peligro que eso llevaría para los pocos en el poder....

Y eso no quiere decir que no tenga que haber unos dirigentes. Los tiene que haber. El caos no funciona.
Pero tener unos ladrones, unos títeres de otros más poderosos, sólo nos puede llevar a la miseria.
Y por eso la información y su control es clave.

Como podemos ver cada día.

Por cierto, tiranovirus, una de las primeras medidas que tomaron fue regar con millones a los medios de comunicación de manipulación.


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 May 2020)

(Bloomberg) - Las medidas monetarias y fiscales sin precedentes desatadas en todo el mundo pueden conducir a un crecimiento a largo plazo más débil y una degradación de la moneda, lo que respalda los precios del oro, según JPMorgan Chase & Co.

El riesgo de degradación de la moneda podría aumentar el próximo año, escribieron John Normand y Federico Manicardi en el informe, y mostrarán el valor del yen japonés o el oro en lugar del dólar. El riesgo de un aumento de la inflación seguirá siendo trivial en 2020 y se mantendrá moderado en los próximos dos años, dijeron.

Las reducciones en las tasas de interés en los países del Grupo de los 10 en respuesta a la interrupción inducida por la pandemia en sus economías dejaron que la mayoría de las monedas rindieran cerca de cero sobre una base nominal, aunque las brechas de tasas de interés reales fueron mayores en Japón, la zona euro y Suiza, según el análisis.

Si los EE. UU. Continúan absorbiendo los déficits fiscales y de capital exageran los riesgos para el financiamiento externo, la recuperación a través de las monedas del G-10 se concentrará en aquellos con ventajas de tasa real superiores al promedio para los EE. UU., Como el yen y el franco suizo, Los estrategas escribieron.

Los estrategas concluyeron que probablemente sea demasiado pronto para protegerse contra un aumento de la inflación y mayores rendimientos de los bonos, así como márgenes más amplios de las bajas de las calificaciones soberanas. El enfoque ahora debería estar dirigido a la degradación de la moneda, que según ellos tenía una "alta probabilidad", dada la enorme carga financiera que lleva Estados Unidos.

"Aquellos que ven en las principales monedas solo diferentes tonos de los mismos pasivos a largo plazo simplemente deberían seguir siendo la moneda de reserva heredada del mundo: el oro", escribieron.

Para más artículos como este, visítenos en bloomberg.com

Suscríbase ahora para mantenerse a la vanguardia con la fuente de noticias comerciales más confiable.

© 2020 Bloomberg LP



JPMorgan Sees ‘Currency Debasement’ Payback Risk From Stimulus




******************


*Los bancos centrales podrían prohibir la propiedad privada de oro y usar el metal para estabilizar las monedas, dijo el administrador de fondos de cobertura Crispin Odey en una carta vista por Bloomberg .*
*El inversionista notoriamente bajista se sumó a sus posiciones en oro a lo largo de abril, advirtiendo a los clientes que una desmonetización del oro podría ocurrir si los gobiernos "sienten la necesidad de crear una unidad de cuenta estable para el comercio mundial".*
*Tal acción no tiene precedentes. Estados Unidos obligó a los tenedores privados de oro a vender sus participaciones en 1933 para normalizar el valor del dólar.*
*"La historia está llena de ejemplos en los que los gobernantes, en momentos de crisis, recurrieron a degradar las monedas", escribió Odey.*
*Visite la página de inicio de Business Insider para obtener más historias .*
La creciente inflación podría llevar a los gobiernos a prohibir la propiedad privada de oro y usar el metal para estabilizar las monedas, dijo el administrador de fondos de cobertura Crispin Odey en una carta vista por Bloomberg .
La pandemia de coronavirus ha obligado a los inversionistas a varios refugios seguros para superar los violentos cambios del mercado y los riesgos de recesión. El oro es uno de los mayores ganadores, saltando a máximos de ocho años y superando los activos de riesgo en el año hasta la fecha.
Odey se sumó a sus tenencias de oro a lo largo de abril y recientemente advirtió a los clientes que los gobiernos podrían tomar medidas enérgicas contra el comercio de metales preciosos si se necesitan nuevas reservas de valor durante el repunte económico mundial.



"No es sorprendente que la gente esté comprando oro. Pero las autoridades pueden intentar en algún momento des monetizar el oro, lo que hace que sea ilegal tenerlo como un individuo privado", escribió Odey. "Solo harán esto si sienten la necesidad de crear una unidad de cuenta estable para el comercio mundial".
_*Leer más: *John Fedro renunció a su trabajo y se involucró en bienes raíces sin apenas dinero. Desglosa su enfoque de bajo costo para la inversión en casas móviles, que le permite vivir cómodamente con ingresos pasivos._
Aproximadamente el 40% del valor de los activos de Odey European se encuentra en futuros de oro de junio, informó Bloomberg, frente al 15% a fines de marzo.
Si bien las principales monedas ya no están vinculadas al metal precioso, Odey teme que la crisis económica actual pueda producir resultados de la era de la Gran Depresión . El gobierno de los Estados Unidos comenzó a comprar oro privado en 1933 para ayudar a que el valor del dólar volviera a los niveles normales. Si el aumento de la inflación impide una recuperación económica sin problemas, los bancos centrales podrían recurrir a una política similar, dijo Odey.
"La historia está llena de ejemplos en los que los gobernantes, en momentos de crisis, recurrieron a degradar las monedas", escribió el administrador del fondo.



El pesimismo de Odey impulsó importantes ganancias en marzo, ya que la mayoría de los activos de riesgo se desplomaron por los temores de una pandemia. Su fondo principal aumentó un 21% durante el mes antes de caer un 9,5% en abril, según Bloomberg.
Incluso si los bancos centrales recurren a compras privadas de oro, el administrador bajista no ve que las autoridades superen un aumento en la inflación. Odey considera que las tasas de inflación alcanzan entre 5% y 15% en 15 meses, y pesan mucho sobre los bonos de vencimiento tardío y las acciones de crecimiento. Los formuladores de políticas "lucharán contra estas tendencias prevalecientes en cada centímetro del camino", proyectó, y agregó: "Espero que pierdan la lucha".
El oro cotizaba a $ 1,746.55 por onza a partir de las 10:30 a.m. ET, un 15% más en lo que va del año.
_*Ahora lea más cobertura de mercados de Markets Insider y Business Insider:
Powell de la Fed dice que el programa de préstamos de la calle principal de $ 600 mil millones y las iniciativas restantes comenzarán en junio



El intercambio Nasdaq apunta a eliminar a Luckin Coffee después de que los empleados falsificaron $ 310 millones en ventas
El jefe de inversiones de una empresa de gestión de patrimonio de $ 12 mil millones analiza cómo crear la cartera perfecta utilizando solo 7 ETF, uno diseñado para evitar un mercado bursátil dramáticamente 'sobrevalorado'*_




Información privilegiada de los mercados

Hedge fund bear Crispin Odey says personal gold ownership could become illegal if inflation spikes | Markets Insider

***************

el otro día era goldman sachs quien recomendaba comprar oro, y ahora jp morgan, casi nada

en cuanto a la confiscación del oro, da q pensar sobre la intención de ese tipo al decir algo así


----------



## Muttley (21 May 2020)

Curiosidad
Por un lado tenemos este precioso set de monedas de plata 0,900 de los Juegos Olímpicos de Moscu 1980. Comercializado desde 1977 hasta 1979. La verdad es que la moneda de plata y oro ruso-sovietica es mi debilidad. Extremadamente elegantes. Tengo estuches pequeños de la serie y la verdad es que lucen mucho. Fue legal tender 

RUSIA. Set 28 monedas 5 (14) y 10 Rublos (14). 1977 a 1980.

Se acaban de rematar en la subasta de Soler y Llach de hoy a 320-340 euros.
Esto es, entre 384 y 408 euros tras comisiones.
Tienen 14 monedas de plata de 10 rublos con 30grs de plata fina y 14monedas de 5 rublos con 15grs de plata fina. Un total de 630 grs de plata 999.
Es decir entre los 18,95 euros la onza y los 20,14 euros la onza tras comisiones.
Incluyendo estuche original. Creo que buen precio. 

Habría que preguntarse, si los que compraron durante la emisión hubieran ganado o perdido dinero tras 40 años de tener el set cogiendo polvo en el armario.
Haría un concurso para ver que pensáis.
Teniendo en cuenta que la plata por aquel entonces rondaba los 7,75$ por onza....cuál era el precio retail en $ de este set en 1979 fuera de la URSS?

A ver si con los datos que he puesto alguien se anima a decir algo sin usar Google directamente poniendo el set en el motor de busqueda. Solo hay un dato clave para aproximar muy bien que no he puesto y que se podría buscar, pero desde luego no es sobre este set en particular. 

Mañana pongo la solución. No me seáis tramposines


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 May 2020)

La bajada de hoy de oro y plata como la veis? Alguna causa especial?


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Curiosidad
> Por un lado tenemos este precioso set de monedas de plata 0,900 de los Juegos Olímpicos de Moscu 1980. Comercializado desde 1977 hasta 1979. La verdad es que la moneda de plata y oro ruso-sovietica es mi debilidad. Extremadamente elegantes. Tengo estuches pequeños de la serie y la verdad es que lucen mucho. Fue legal tender
> 
> RUSIA. Set 28 monedas 5 (14) y 10 Rublos (14). 1977 a 1980.
> ...



Pues salen a unos 144 leuros en esa fecha. Tomando el cambio de hoy €/$ y no entrando en más cálculos, en aquel entonces no había euros.
Pero vaya que se ha doblado en 20 años.
Cuando en aquel entonces un piso aquí, por tomar un ejemplo, valía creo, un par de minolles de pesetas y ahora ese piso está por los 20 minolles.
Así a groso modo. Se ha multiplicado por 10.

Claramente no se ha hecho mucho negocio guardando el tesoro 40 años..... El piso ha dado para vivir en él o alquilarlo. El tesoro para mirarlo de vez en cuando.... Y esa plata se ha revalorizado 10 veces menos, redondeando. Y a precio de subasta, o sea, que el vendedor aún ha recogido menos dinero.

En fin,.... los metales son reliquias....

Por cierto, ¿te lo has llevado tú? ehhh, me lo has quitado ehhh

Es broma


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La bajada de hoy de oro y plata como la veis? Alguna causa especial?



Para coger carrerilla


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (22 May 2020)

Pues con el dólar a 76 pesetas me sale que al peso habrían sido unos 75 euros.

El problema es que imagino que en esa época ese set tuvo un sobrespot más que importante.

Comprado al peso habría multiplicado por 5 más o menos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (22 May 2020)

Bueno, pues aquí va la respuesta...que tiene algo más de miga de lo que parece.
Gracias a todos por dar una pensada.

Los sets fueron puestos a la venta en Rusia y fuera de Rusia a través de una empresa creada pòr un agente americano agente (Mr. Hammer), que además era CEO de Occidental Petroleum de la época (ironías de la vida, ese OXY tan popular estos últimos tiempos con el respaldo de Buffett a la compra de Anadarko el año pasado) antes de que tuvieran que "meter mano" al permian basin con el shale oil.
El acuerdo fue de 150M$ con las autoridades soviéticas. OJO estamos hablando de 1977 en plena guerra fría, para comercializar los sets en USA principalmente.
Los sets completos incluían monedas de oro, platino y plata (las de la subasta).

El precio fue de....465$ para el set completo de plata de 1979. Un pastizal cuando el valor intrínseco de las monedas era de apenas 160$.
El oro y el platino, menos premium pero entorno al 100%.
¿Por qué a este precio "tan elevado"?
Porque el rublo no tenía cambio en los mercados de divisas de 1979, pero era en el entorno de 1,5$ por rublo.
Al ser legal tender, la colección tenía un valor facial de 210 rublos. que era aproximadamente 315$ sólo en valor facial. Imposible vender por debajo del facial.
Un 47% de premium sobre le valor facial, que podría considerarse en línea con las colecciones de la FNMT. Nada escandaloso.
Un precio "pequeño" para comprar un souvenir para vacilar a las visitas de una familia de clase media americana de 1979 con moneda exótica soviética y real.

Consecuencias:
Los que compraron en USA perdieron muchísimo dinero con la inflación.
Los que compraron en Rusia en rublos han gando mucho....o como mínimo han mantenido el valor de adquisición.
Claro que tampoco estaba claro que la población de a pie tuviera acceso a estos sets.
Y este set ahora como se ha comentado, se ha rematado en el entorno de los 385 euros.

La lección más importante es que esto es que hay que tener mucho cuidado con los premiums salvajes en colecciones o series.
Y que a este set le ha pasado lo que a las colecciones de la FNMT. Que se terminan vendiendo a precio de onza.
Siendo este incluso mucho más bonito que cualquier cosa que haya sacado la FNMT en las últimas décadas.
Desde luego la calidad es elevadísima (no van exportar mierda a USA ni mucho menos entregar a los jerifaltes del PCUS monedas de mercadillo), por eso en general, me gustan las monedas ruso-soviéticas de plata y oro, pues siempre se hicieron pensando en sacar pecho en una guerra fría o en presentaciones super premium.
Y que como siempre, el oro o el platino son valores "seguros" con altos premiums mientras que la plata es mucho más especulativa.

La historia, que espero que os haya gustado está en inglés en un artículo del NYT de la época (Marzo de 1979):

INVESTING


----------



## Desconocido (22 May 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Los bancos centrales podrían prohibir la propiedad privada de oro y usar el metal para estabilizar las monedas, dijo el administrador de fondos de cobertura Crispin Odey en una carta vista por Bloomberg.



¿Quién cojones son para prohibirlo? No deberíamos consentirlo. Tampoco que nos obliguen a usar su moneda, pero bueno, eso ya nos venía dado de hace tiempo.


----------



## rubicon (22 May 2020)

*Este tema de tan absurdo se vuelve hilarante...*
El punto es que hay márgenes de oro que se pueden comprar sin declarar (hasta 1000) no sólo eso, sino la cantidad de medios de los que disponemos hoy día para recomprar con nombres de usuarios random cualquier pieza publicada en milanuncios...

*Los Gobiernos podrían ilegalizar la posesión privada de oro, según Odey
La nota de Bloomberg*



> *“No es sorprendente que la gente esté comprando oro. Pero es posible que las autoridades intenten, en algún momento, de-monetizar el oro, ilegalizando su tenencia para particulares,”* escribió Odey en una carta dirigida a inversores a la que ha tenido acceso Bloomberg. “Tomarán esta decisión sólo si sienten la necesidad de crear una unidad contable estable para el comercio internacional.”



*En el sistema de la década de 1930, los países generalmente elegían tipos de cambio fijos vinculados al oro, además del libre movimiento de capitales y sacrificaban el control de la política monetaria.* El sistema se vio sometido a una presión cada vez mayor porque demasiados inversores estaban intercambiando su dinero por oro. *Una forma de que los EE. UU. tomaran el control de la política monetaria para imprimir más dinero era imponer varios controles de capital, incluida la incautación de oro.*


----------



## estupeharto (22 May 2020)

Bueno, mira lo que están haciendo.
Prohibición, traer gente y pagarles para que amedrenten y agredan a la población.
Subir impuestos.
Dar pagas a sus ejércitos de buyangueros
Subir más impuestos
Recaudar
Controlar los medios de manipulación y ejercer la manipulación
Reducir las libertades
Cambiar la historia
Adoctrinar
Sacarse de la manga leyes para confrontar y dividir (feminazys, indepes, sexoperrismo, menas y demás, etc.), todo con la misma estrategia de dividir, adoctrinar, destruir la familia, crear una sociedad débil, amedrentada, desconcertada.
Saltarse las leyes. No hay división de poderes, pero es que ya van a decretazo puro y duro y además saltándose leyes.
FSE a obedecer y cumplir sus mandatos ¿Dónde queda la justicia y su ordenamiento al bien común?
Control de redes sociales, internet, expresión.
Multas a porrillo. Desproporcionada y sin opción de justicia.
Mamporreros pagados para intimidar, reventar manifestaciones en contra, etc.
Eufemismos... machismo, fachas, antifascistas, etc..... todo para intentar cambiar la realidad y que las víctimas parezcan los verdugos y los verdugos las víctimas.
Más impuestos.
Expropiación de la propiedad privada.
Corrupción
despilfarro
Trinque para los amiguetes
Sangrado a las herencias, para posterior expropiación de bienes de la casiderroída clase mierda.
Banderas falsas.
......

Se puede seguir, pero no hace falta, está todo muy claro.

Vamos a eso, a un estado totalitario con una sociedad sin derechos ni libertades, que trabaje para ellos.
Vamos a la miseria pura y dura

Parafraseando a Groucho, partiendo de la nada hemos alcanzando las más altas cotas de la miseria.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 May 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> ¿Quién cojones son para prohibirlo? No deberíamos consentirlo. Tampoco que nos obliguen a usar su moneda, pero bueno, eso ya nos venía dado de hace tiempo.



tranquilo, si esto ha pasado siempre, no es cosa de ahora.

No veis estos tesorillos que salen de vez en cuando en periodicos, revistas........ de romanos, bizantinos, arabes..........

Pues si lo prohiben dentro de 500 años igual acaban encontrando nuestro oro, lo que si se es que no lo van a encontrar ahora jajaja

Hay que ir buscando escondites buenos, me jodio bastante lo del virus en cuanto a no haber preparado estos escondites lo suficientemente bien, ahora cuando vayamos saliendo pienso poner solucion a esto.


----------



## rory (22 May 2020)

Volveremos a ver la Británica a ese precio?


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, mira lo que están haciendo.
> Prohibición, traer gente y pagarles para que amedrenten y agredan a la población.
> Subir impuestos.
> Dar pagas a sus ejércitos de buyangueros
> ...



Lo he puesto en el otro hilo, pero no, no lo veo, es imposible la expropiación forzosa ni prohibición, además hay mucho depósito y fondos de inversiones a mano para trincar, el oro es todo lo escurridizo que su propietario quiera que sea. 
Un mensaje más para intentar frenar el trasvase de Fiat hacia el oro, vendrán muchos intentos más, pero son cantos al sol,.... Y lo saben....


----------



## estupeharto (22 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el otro hilo, pero no, no lo veo, es imposible la expropiación forzosa ni prohibición, además hay mucho depósito y fondos de inversiones a mano para trincar, el oro es todo lo escurridizo que su propietario quiera que sea.
> Un mensaje más para intentar frenar el trasvase de Fiat hacia el oro, vendrán muchos intentos más, pero son cantos al sol,.... Y lo saben....



Estas son sus intenciones y sus actos.

Gran parte de ellos ya están lanzados y puestos en práctica hace tiempo.
La expropiación (que es su sueño húmedo) para su uso y control es lo más complicado. Pero poco a poco van preparando el terreno.

La destrucción de la familia fomentando la sexualidad con todo lo que sea menos con el otro sexo; fomentando la separación, el no tener hijos, el feminazismo. Hablan de "heteropatriarcado blanco" .... gilipollas..... claro, tiene que ser blanco, porque los negros interesan tenerlos como aliados en la movida. O sea, que toda esta gente no tiene padre ? Menudos subnormales.
También fomentan que se llene esto de otros extranjeros sin oficio ni cultura, con el objetivo de que creen una gran masa para sus intereses. Dándoles ayudas con nuestro dinero que nos quitan a saco y tampoco lo aplican en lo que hace falta... para tener un ejército de paniaguados que hagan lo que les mandan....

Cuando el terreno esté más abonado y preparado, seguirán endureciendo las "leyes" de mierda que se sacan de la manga para "mangar" a todos.
Y es lo que querrán hacer.

De hecho ya hay mucha gente que renuncia a las herencias (fruto del trabajo de sus padres) porque no pueden pagar los excesivos impuestos de sucesiones. Ese es otro objetivo, prohibir las herencias y acopiarse de todo lo de los demás. Directa o indirectamente.

Claro que no es legal ni justo, pero es su objetivo y hacia ahí caminan.

La gente no lo ve, pero cuando se vea claramente ya será más complicado luchar y evitarlo.

A cualquier disidencia la machacan, bajo pretexto de fachas, fascistas, machistas y todo tipo de eufemismos que la borregada y los paguiteros se tragan sin masticar..... hasta que ellos sean los siguientes en la lista, una vez hayan hecho el trabajo sucio del tonto útil.

Hay que abrir los ojos, porque esto no es ninguna película, es un matrix en ciernes.


----------



## Muttley (23 May 2020)

Se abre la veda.
El viernes en la 1 con conexión en directo con un compro oro, ahora artículo en Libertad digital.
Historias de guano.Y no ha hecho más que empezar.
Cash inmediato? Oro, plata, joyas de las buenas, Rolex, Pattek Philipe, Luminor Panerai.

Se busca dinero líquido: propietarios de discotecas, bares y comercios empeñan joyas y relojes a la desesperada


Desde Rolex hasta bolsos de Hermès o Chanel. La quiebra económica por el estado de alarma golpea a trabajadores que siguen sin cobrar el ERTE, pero también azota a los autónomos, medianos y grandes empresarios. Así lo describen las casas de empeño consultadas porLibre Mercado, que hablan ya de una crisis que superará a la del 2008.

Álvaro Martín, propietario de Pawn Shop La Casa de los Empeños situada en el paseo de la Habana en Madrid, describe el panorama desolador al que se enfrentará España. Su empresa es un referente en el sector de los empeños y sirve de termómetro para saber cómo está afectando en los hogares las estrictas medidas en las que se ve ahogada la gran capital, que continua en fase 0.

"La gente está muy mal, nosotros solemos trabajar con clientela de clase media, alta o muy alta. Esta mañana hemos empeñado un Rolex y le hemos dado 6.000 euros al cliente que lo necesitaba con urgencia. También ha venido otro señor al que le hemos ingresado 20.000 euros en dinero líquido en su cuenta. Ha sido por el empeño de su reloj de lujo Panerai valorado en 60.000 euros si es nuevo. De segunda mano lo que le hemos dado es lo vale, si no nos lo devuelve el dinero es como una venta, nos quedamos con el reloj.


Pagar a la plantilla, mantener a sus trabajadores, poder reabrir cumpliendo los protocolos sanitarios, solventar las quiebras y pérdidas que suponen pagar los impuestos con el establecimiento al 50% o, simplemente, para hacer frente a las deudas por la inversión en un negocio, son algunas de las razones por las que los Rolex vuelan en las casas de empeños. También las joyas, bolsos de lujo o todo lo que lleve oro. Hay que salir adelante como sea.

"La mayoría son empresarios de hostelería, dueños de restaurantes, bares, discotecas y e comercios que necesitan sobrevivir porque no tienen ningún ingreso, se han quedado endeudados. Muchos cuentan que se han arruinado. Estamos viendo cómo hay gente que viene y tienen viviendas, pero ni un euro en el banco. Hay españoles con patrimonio, pero económicamente están muy mal. Se avecina una buena. El primer mes de confinamiento la gente estaba muy asustada. Se pensaba más en la salud, pero ahora el bolsillo ya duele. Viene mucha gente que está en ERTE y aún no ha cobrado, no tiene nada. Y hay extranjeros que están empeñando lo que poseen porque no han podido volver a sus países y están aquí atrapados", destaca Martín.

En una de las casas de empeño de la multinacional Quick Gold ubicada en el madrileño barrio de Usera, el ambiente es muy parecido. "Están viniendo clientes con joyas que no se ponen y las empeñan. Muchos lo hacen por primera vez en su vida. La mayoría nos dicen que siguen sin percibir ningún ingreso debido al impago de los ERTE del Gobierno. Otros te traen su oro para venderlo. Pero es evidente que han aumentado muchísimo las llamadas y cada vez va a más", transmite una de las empleadas consultadas a Libre Mercado.

Javier Zamora, responsable de la Casa de Empeños Oromaister en Móstoles, entiende que están recibiendo llamadas pero que todavía no hay un aumento significativo porque "Madrid está en Fase 0". Sí advierte de que hay más peticiones de información en su negocio, futuros clientes que ya se preparan para lo peor. Lo que tiene claro es que en cuanto la Comunidad pase a la Fase 1, "se irán viendo colas conforme vayan pasando los meses".

Él mismo habla con sus colegas de profesión en otras autonomías y ya lo están viviendo. "Compañeros míos de Baleares, Valencia o Andalucía han aumentado el flujo de clientes de forma exponencial. Tienen muchísimos más. Y aquí va a pasar lo mismo. Esto va a ir a más a medida que la situación económica se vaya deteriorando en España. Todos los que trabajamos en los empeños ya estamos preparados y lo sabemos. Iremos pasando de fases y veremos que el empeño de joyas y venta de artículos personales será mayor".

Álvaro Martín de Pawn Shop piensa que la gente se desprenderá del oro como pasó en la crisis del 2008. En su negocio son testigos de ello: "Nosotros compramos oro a partir de 100 gramos, en grandes cantidades. Puedo decir que es por lo que más preguntan cuando llaman, ¿a cuánto está el oro?, ¿cuánto me dais? Todos tienen una historia detrás. Ya hemos escuchado todo tipo de casos, parecemos psicólogos. Pero insisto, es solo el comienzo. En España va a ser más grave la ruina económica que en otros países, esto solo acaba de empezar".

Javier Zamora, no obstante, pese a la situación adversa que se padece en el país, cree que es un buen momento para vender el oro porque las condiciones son mejores que las del 2008. "En el mercado internacional el oro está ahora mismo cotizando a 51 euros el gramo, dependiendo del oro y la calidad. El precio va oscilando, pero sí recomiendo que, si tienen que vender, lo hagan ahora", concluye


----------



## FranMen (23 May 2020)

Atentos el año que viene a las subastas de los montes de Piedad.
Un poco de humor para el fin de semana:


----------



## Silver94 (23 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Javier Zamora, no obstante, pese a la situación adversa que se padece en el país, cree que es un buen momento para vender el oro porque las condiciones son mejores que las del 2008. "En el mercado internacional el oro está ahora mismo cotizando a 51 euros el gramo, dependiendo del oro y la calidad. El precio va oscilando, pero *sí recomiendo que, si tienen que vender, lo hagan ahora", concluye*



Javier Zamora es un poco listo no?


----------



## cacho_perro (23 May 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Javier Zamora es un poco listo no?



Onvre, independientemente de que sea interesado o no es bastante probable que si hay avalanchas de ventas de oro de gente en busca de liquidez éste baje de precio por pura cuestión de oferta y demanda como ya pasó en marzo que dio un bajón importante por grandes tenedores vendiendo a toda prisa para conseguir liquidez antes de que se cerrara todo por la pandemia. ... de ahí a que sea mejor hacerlo ahora si puedes que esta alta cuando la cotización está mejor que nunca y el mercado más o menos tranquilo a dentro de unas semanas cuando pasemos de fases y haya hordas de vendedores haciendo cola y la cotización bajando (real o por fulleria del compro oro de turno que seguramente habrá ante la avalancha de desesperados como ocurrió en 2008 que te estafaban a la mínima como no estuvieras informado )


----------



## Muttley (23 May 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Javier Zamora es un poco listo no?



Javier Zamora vive del porcentaje.

Compra a spot -7-10% dependiendo de las prisas, de la cara de pardillo o del desconocimiento del cliente y vende a refino a spot -4-5% para que el oro sea llevado a Suiza, fundirlo en Heraeus, Pamp, Valcambi o Metalor y transformarlo en lingotes para good delivery o venderlo a mints para hacer monedas de oro de inversión o joyas.
Entre estas cuatro refinan 2500 tons de oro cada año venidos de todos los rincones del mundo. Y luego exportan 1800 tons, las otras 700 tons se quedan en las cámaras de los bancos suizos y esto SÍ que es la definición de "traslado de la riqueza de la clase media a las manos fuertes" con DINERO REAL.

Es más, uno de cada tres dólares que importa Suiza como pais es....ORO. 
Algo acojonante y que explica muchas muchas muchas cosas.
Y para que nos vamos a engañar, no es un mercado super transparante.

Los sombríos orígenes del oro refinado en Suiza


Si Javier compra una joya de la abuela de 18k, ya la tiene vendida y saca ese 3% y si consigue monedas reconocidas tal vez las pueda vender más caras (aumentando el porcentaje) por otros canales.

Para que Javier gane más, sólo hay dos factores:

-O aumenta el precio del oro (ese 3%...es "más" euros)
-O aumentan los clientes a mismo precio spot de oro. (es decir, la miseria se adueña de la población de clase media)

Y básicamente lo que hace es maximizar el segundo factor buscando clientes ya que el primer factor.... está en máximos de la historia en euros.

Por eso los compro oro funcionan de maravilla en situaciones de crisis galopantes (factor 2 como ya vimos en 2008-2012) o en precios máximos de oro (factor 1 como ahora). Y cuando tienes los dos en uno como estará dentro de unos meses....el negocio del siglo.


----------



## Daviot (23 May 2020)

Mientras tanto las hormigitas trabajadoras vamos comprando aquí y allá cuando vemos la oportunidad y vamos acumulando más.

Últimas adquisiciones: monedas de oro de 1/20 Oz del calendario lunar.


----------



## Forcopula (23 May 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Mientras tanto las hormigitas trabajadoras vamos comprando aquí y allá cuando vemos la oportunidad y vamos acumulando más.
> 
> Últimas adquisiciones: monedas de oro de 1/20 Oz del calendario lunar.
> 
> ...



Volaron en goldsilver... así que fuiste tú, eh bribón? 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (23 May 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Volaron en goldsilver... así que fuiste tú, eh bribón?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk




Sí.............jajajaja..........me has pillado.

Así la próxima vez os espabiláis un poco antes. Por cierto la del buey, que está muy cotizada, me llevé las 6 que había.


----------



## Mrbcn (23 May 2020)

Madre mia la del ratón 2008 a 500€ 1/20oz. hicieron solo 20 o que? La Cabra a 106€ ya me parece bastante cara...


----------



## mr_nobody (23 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Javier Zamora vive del porcentaje.
> 
> Compra a spot -7-10% dependiendo de las prisas, de la cara de pardillo o del desconocimiento del cliente y vende a refino a spot -4-5% para que el oro sea llevado a Suiza, fundirlo en Heraeus, Pamp, Valcambi o Metalor y transformarlo en lingotes para good delivery o venderlo a mints para hacer monedas de oro de inversión o joyas.
> Entre estas cuatro refinan 2500 tons de oro cada año venidos de todos los rincones del mundo. Y luego exportan 1800 tons, las otras 700 tons se quedan en las cámaras de los bancos suizos y esto SÍ que es la definición de "traslado de la riqueza de la clase media a las manos fuertes" con DINERO REAL.
> ...



Ves tu y hazle entender esto a Sanchez, Botín y cia.... con lo fácil que seria darles a esa gente q vende las joyas de la abuela dinero desde bancos españoles y fundirlo aquí...

Es que pa flipar la de pájaros que tienen en la cabeza esa gente que "nos gobierna"


----------



## bitxera (24 May 2020)

Hola. 

Aquí un lego en la materia. Cuando se den mejores circunstancias, o igual son ahora las mejores que tendremos, ¿qué pensáis de los formatos combi?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 May 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí un lego en la materia. Cuando se den mejores circunstancias, o igual son ahora las mejores que tendremos, ¿qué pensáis de los formatos combi?




Que salen mas caros que un hijo tonto, con todos mis respetos.


----------



## bitxera (24 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Que salen mas caros que un hijo tonto, con todos mis respetos.



Al contrario, para eso preguntaba


----------



## Jake el perro (24 May 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Mientras tanto las hormigitas trabajadoras vamos comprando aquí y allá cuando vemos la oportunidad y vamos acumulando más.
> 
> Últimas adquisiciones: monedas de oro de 1/20 Oz del calendario lunar.
> 
> ...



Cuanto más pequeña en peso más cara sale en proporción


----------



## Silver94 (24 May 2020)

En cash converters ya han colgado carteles enormes informando que compran oro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> En cash converters ya han colgado carteles enormes informando que compran oro.



La fiesta va a empezar!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La fiesta va a empezar!
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Así es, todo está preparado para la fiesta, está vez a diferencia del 2008 que fueron joyas limpias, esta entrando hasta Rolex para fundirlos y algunos tipos de joyas más selectas, lo que es más que evidente que la falta de liquidez llega a una parte más alta de la pirámide social, empresarios y oficios más remunerados.


----------



## Daviot (24 May 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Cuanto más pequeña en peso más cara sale en proporción



Sí, pero a la hora de venderlas se mantiene ese premium. Si además nos ponemos en la hipotética situación donde el oro alcance los 3000 euros onza esas monedas pequeñas serán mucho más fáciles de vender que una moneda de una onza que exijiría un desembolso considerable.

Además está su valor seminumismático por formar parte de una colección con una tirada limitada de ejemplares.


----------



## bitxera (24 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Así es, todo está preparado para la fiesta, está vez a diferencia del 2008 que fueron joyas limpias, esta entrando hasta Rolex para fundirlos y algunos tipos de joyas más selectas, lo que es más que evidente que la falta de liquidez llega a una parte más alta de la pirámide social, empresarios y oficios más remunerados.



Esta crisis está dejando sin liquidez a gente que normalmente tiene los medios productivos, mientras que escalones más bajos en la escala laboral están en Ertes


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (24 May 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, pero a la hora de venderlas se mantiene ese premium. Si además nos ponemos en la hipotética situación donde el oro alcance los 3000 euros onza esas monedas pequeñas serán mucho más fáciles de vender que una moneda de una onza que exijiría un desembolso considerable.



Me sorprende leer esto porque no sé en qué hilo recuerdo haber leído exactamente lo contrario, que las monedas inferiores a una onza de oro pierden el premium a la hora de venderlas y que por eso no son interesantes de comprar en tienda. No recuerdo que nadie le replicara a la afirmación. Si alguien que tenga esto totalmente claro (incluyendo tú) puede asegurarlo en una dirección o en la otra, creo que sería interesante.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (24 May 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Onvre, independientemente de que sea interesado o no es bastante probable que si hay avalanchas de ventas de oro de gente en busca de liquidez éste baje de precio por pura cuestión de oferta y demanda como ya pasó en marzo que dio un bajón importante por grandes tenedores vendiendo a toda prisa para conseguir liquidez antes de que se cerrara todo por la pandemia. ... de ahí a que sea mejor hacerlo ahora si puedes que esta alta cuando la cotización está mejor que nunca y el mercado más o menos tranquilo a dentro de unas semanas cuando pasemos de fases y haya hordas de vendedores haciendo cola y la cotización bajando (real o por fulleria del compro oro de turno que seguramente habrá ante la avalancha de desesperados como ocurrió en 2008 que te estafaban a la mínima como no estuvieras informado )



Recuerdo haber visto en este foro (con datos) que el mercado del oro físico prácticamente no repercute en el precio del oro.


----------



## Tichy (24 May 2020)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Me sorprende leer esto porque no sé en qué hilo recuerdo haber leído exactamente lo contrario, que las monedas inferiores a una onza de oro pierden el premium a la hora de venderlas y que por eso no son interesantes de comprar en tienda. No recuerdo que nadie le replicara a la afirmación. Si alguien que tenga esto totalmente claro (incluyendo tú) puede asegurarlo en una dirección o en la otra, creo que sería interesante.



Si la vendes en un compro oro o (en la mayor parte de los casos) en una tienda, vas a perder el premium. Si la vendes entre particulares, probablemente no, aunque, simplemente por reducir el número de compradores interesados, vas a tener más complicada su venta.
Y siempre hablando de monedas con premium real, como ésas que se citan (con valor coleccionista). Las que pierden valor sí o sí son las fracciones de Bullion "corriente" (cuartos o décimos de maple o Filarmonica), pero ahí es que es impreciso hablar de premium. Esas fracciones tienen más sobrespot, pero no premium.


----------



## Neo_86 (25 May 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Si la vendes en un compro oro o (en la mayor parte de los casos) en una tienda, vas a perder el premium. Si la vendes entre particulares, probablemente no, aunque, simplemente por reducir el número de compradores interesados, vas a tener más complicada su venta.
> Y siempre hablando de monedas con premium real, como ésas que se citan (con valor coleccionista). Las que pierden valor sí o sí son las fracciones de Bullion "corriente" (cuartos o décimos de maple o Filarmonica), pero ahí es que es impreciso hablar de premium. Esas fracciones tienen más sobrespot, pero no premium.



A que os refereis cuando hablais de "premium"? Porque las fracciones pierden ese "premium"?

Llevo informandome un tiempo y todavia desconozco detalles sobre invertir en oro. Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 May 2020)

Neo_86 dijo:


> A que os refereis cuando hablais de "premium"? Porque las fracciones pierden ese "premium"?
> 
> Llevo informandome un tiempo y todavia desconozco detalles sobre invertir en oro. Gracias y saludos a todos.




Premium se puede decir que es unn extra de valor respecto al spot por algun motivo como pequeñas tiradas, parte de colecciones o un acabado especial, de lujo por decir asi.
El premium en fracciones se pierde como han dicho ya , si lo vendes en un compro oro que son unas ratas ladronas, si lo haces en una tienda o a particulares siempre te lo valorarán , mucho o poco, (mas bien poco).


----------



## Muttley (25 May 2020)

Neo_86 dijo:


> A que os refereis cuando hablais de "premium"? Porque las fracciones pierden ese "premium"?
> 
> Llevo informandome un tiempo y todavia desconozco detalles sobre invertir en oro. Gracias y saludos a todos.



El premium es la diferencia entre el precio spot de cotización en los mercados de futuros y el precio efectivo que un particular paga.

El premium aumenta o disminuye por dos factores principales:

- exclusividad: aumenta el premium a mayor exclusividad de diseño (high reliefs por ejemplo), tirada más corta, escasez o valor numismático.
Ejemplo, no es igual comprar una onza española de oro de Fernando VI impecable que un krugerrand.

-tamaño: al ser una materia prima fungible, cuanto más oro lleve más barato es. . 
Logicamente a piezas más pequeñas, más trabajo lleva la fabricación al hacerse el acuñado una a una. Es decir, una onza de oro se acuña una vez, se empaca una vez. Diez decimas de onza se acuñan 10 veces. Se empaca 10 veces para el mismo peso. Tiene un coste mayor.
Parece lógico que una mismo diseño lleve más premium en moneda pequeña.

Por ejemplo:
Goldsilver.be

Una veinteava parte de lunar 2 cabra 106,66€ (Precio por onza 2133,2)
Una onza lunar 2 cabra 1786,7€
Spot 1585€.

Aparte del premium propio de la moneda, ya que la lunar 2 oro de hace unos años lleva sobre coste, tiene más premium la pequeña.
Es decir el premium de la lunar sobre el spot es de 201,7€ (12,7%)
El premium de la pequeña sobre la onza es de 346,5€ (19,3%)
y de la pequeña sobre el spot 585,2€ (34,58%)
Esto es así en general en todos los casos.

el premium es subjetivo, con lo que para comprar monedas con mucho premium hay que estar familiarizado con el mundo numismático (series, tirada, mercado...).


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 May 2020)

Cromañona dijo:


> ¿Cual diriais que es la mejor moneda de las actuales?
> 
> A mi me atrae la Mapple Leaf por ser la mas pura pero a la vez me echa para atras que sea demasiado dúctil



La mejor no sé pero de las más bonitas para mí el bufalo americano tambien de oro 999, la mayoría de onzas bullión son de oro puro y claro que se rayan a la mínima y si se te cae al suelo es para darse de cabezazos


----------



## Tichy (25 May 2020)

Cromañona dijo:


> ¿Cual diriais que es la mejor moneda de las actuales?
> 
> A mi me atrae la Mapple Leaf por ser la mas pura pero a la vez me echa para atras que sea demasiado dúctil



Entre las onzas Bullion, el krugerrand, precisamente porque al ser aleada la puedes tocar, al igual que las monedas clásicas. Las .999 se arañan con mirarlas.
Y en todo caso, puestos a onzas de oro puro, mejor los kanguros, que al cambiar de diseño cada año son coleccionables y tienen normalmente menos premium que las lunares. Pero esto ya es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Neo_86 (25 May 2020)

Cromañona dijo:


> ¿Cual diriais que es la mejor moneda de las actuales?
> 
> A mi me atrae la Mapple Leaf por ser la mas pura pero a la vez me echa para atras que sea demasiado dúctil



Yo después de leer mucho y siendo totalmente novato voy a ir a lo seguro, Soberano y Krugerrand. Eso si, no son 24k como el Maple leaf.

Que opinais, hago bien tirar de esos 2 clasicos?


----------



## estupeharto (25 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La mejor no sé pero de las más bonitas para mí el bufalo americano tambien de oro 999, la mayoría de onzas bullión son de oro puro y claro que se rayan a la mínima y si se te cae al suelo es para darse de cabezazos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 329940
> 
> ...



Mola el pañito


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Mola el pañito



Mañana mola más , el indio va a la catacumba de cabeza.


----------



## estupeharto (25 May 2020)

Están las catacumbas que se salen


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La mejor no sé pero de las más bonitas para mí el bufalo americano tambien de oro 999, la mayoría de onzas bullión son de oro puro y claro que se rayan a la mínima y si se te cae al suelo es para darse de cabezazos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 329940
> 
> ...



Una preciosidad

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (26 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La mejor no sé pero de las más bonitas para mí el bufalo americano tambien de oro 999, la mayoría de onzas bullión son de oro puro y claro que se rayan a la mínima y si se te cae al suelo es para darse de cabezazos
> 
> ]



Es que a mi me parece un crimen comprar una maple o una Kruger o una Filarmónica pudiendo comprar un búfalo por un poco más. MI favorita de poco premium de largo.

Enhorabuena Tiburcio. Preciosa. Para no cansarse de mirarla.
La mía la compré en el foro por cierto.

He procurado hacerme con cada una de las habituales para poder tener perspectiva y comparar entre ellas.
En valor absoluto, y en mano, la más bonita que tengo según mi preferencia de “las modernas“ es la onza dragón lunar 2. Brutal. Fina. Diametro enorme.
Por cierto, que también compré en el foro.


----------



## cdametalero (26 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La mejor no sé pero de las más bonitas para mí el bufalo americano tambien de oro 999, la mayoría de onzas bullión son de oro puro y claro que se rayan a la mínima y si se te cae al suelo es para darse de cabezazos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 329940
> 
> ...



Nuevo objetivo a a vista, dientes largos...
A disfrutarla


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2020)

En otro estilo, el Centenario mexicano con sus 37,5 gramos de jorro, también me parece muy chulo


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2020)

Neo_86 dijo:


> Yo después de leer mucho y siendo totalmente novato voy a ir a lo seguro, Soberano y Krugerrand. Eso si, no son 24k como el Maple leaf.
> 
> Que opinais, hago bien tirar de esos 2 clasicos?



Si lo compras como inversión pilla la que onza que esté más barata y no te comas el tarro.

Si aceptas pagar algo más de premium por coger la que te guste, pues adelante


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2020)

Primero se va a por el precio. Luego la variedad. Y luego aquella que te gusta y te falta....
Pero siempre mirando el precio de reojo..


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En otro estilo, el Centenario mexicano con sus 37,5 gramos de jorro, también me parece muy chulo



Otra de las que se puede sobetear con gana sin miedo a hacer un destrozo.


----------



## mr_nobody (26 May 2020)

Que opinais de las serie esa de Britania Queen's Beasts que estran sacando?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 May 2020)

La onza dragón es una pasada pero me jode hablando en plata que esté la cara de la biega sempiterna por el reverso, como en tantas otras, cuando la señora desaparezca espero que no pongan al orejas en su lugar.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 May 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Que opinais de las serie esa de Britania Queen's Beasts que estran sacando?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 330201



A mi me parecen algo simplonas por decir asi, y tambien está Isabel en el reverso, cosa mas cansina.


----------



## Jebediah (26 May 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Que opinais de las serie esa de Britania Queen's Beasts que estran sacando?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 330201



A mí me encantan y su valor sube como la espuma cada año que pasa. Estoy coleccionándolas en 1/4oz oro, 10oz plata y 2oz plata; éstas últimas, preciosas con gran grosor.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2020)

A ver si podéis decirme algo al respecto de la privacidad y el subir fotos de nuestros metales al foro ¿Podría un hacker o informático habilidoso, extraer la ubicación de donde se realizó una foto colgada en el foro, de la información adjunta GPS que queda guardada en los metadatos de todas las imágenes tomadas con un teléfono móvil? Igual, no es buena idea compartir en público el contenido de nuestro bunker. A pesar de que estemos locos por enseñarles nuestras bellezas a alguien que sea capaz de apreciarlas, desde luego yo el primero. En privado, no dudo en compartir fotos con los compañeros. Pero en el foro público me genera un miedito que te cagas, mas que nada por puro desconocimiento. Igual, les estamos dando un mapa del tesoro a la manta de hijosdeputa que pululan por la red...

Un saludo.

PD: Los búfalos son una autentica pasada, pero donde esté una 50 pesos centenario, que se quite todo lo demás. En bullion puro y duro, se entiende.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A ver si podéis decirme algo al respecto sobre la privacidad y el subir fotos de nuestros metales al foro ¿Podría un hacker o informático habilidoso, extraer la ubicación de donde se realizó una foto colgada en el foro, de la información adjunta GPS que queda guardada en los Metadatos de las imágenes tomadas con un teléfono móvil? Igual, no es buena idea compartir en público el contenido de nuestro bunker. A pesar de que estemos locos por enseñarles nuestras bellezas a gente que sea capaz de apreciarlas...Yo el primero. En privado, no dudo en compartir fotos con los compañeros. Pero en el foro público me genera un miedito que te cagas, mas que nada por puro desconocimiento. Igual, les estamos dando un mapa del tesoro a la manta de hijosdeputa que pululan por la red...
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> PD: Los búfalos son una autentica pasada, pero donde esté una 50 pesos centenario, que se quite todo lo demás. En bullion puro y duro, se entiende.



Si tienes miedo a que te hackeen tus metadatos, haz captura de pantalla de la imagen en cuestión y así evitas dar esa información.

Adjunto demo:





Para asegurarte de la info suministrada tendrías que utilizar alguna aplicación que te permita visualizar los metadatos de una imagen, en mi caso utilizo Photosweeper.

También conviene configurar tu móvil o cámara digital para desactivar la función GPS al realizar fotografías.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si tienes miedo a que te hackeen tus metadatos, haz captura de pantalla de la imagen en cuestión y así evitas dar esa información.
> 
> Adjunto demo:
> 
> ...




Si, gracias por la respuesta, pero como si me hablases en chino. ¿Podrías explicarte mejor? ¿Te refieres a poner la imagen en la pantalla y sacar "un pantallazo" para colgar este en el foro en vez de la foto original? ¿No?


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si, gracias por la respuesta, pero como si me hablases en chino. ¿Podrías explicarte mejor? ¿Te refieres a poner la imagen en la pantalla y sacar "un pantallazo" para colgar este en el foro en vez de la foto original? ¿No?



Correcto, así la captura que hace el ordenador da menos información en los metadatos.

Pero antes de aventurarse convendría comprobar comparando los metadatos en cada archivo. al menos la primera vez que lo hagas, para estar seguro.

Hay webs como Online exif data viewer en las que puedes subir una foto de prueba y ver sus metadatos. Así no tienes que andar instalando aplicaciones ni rollos.

Mucho ojo, no solo los archivos de imagen tienen metadatos, también los tienen los de vídeo, documento o audio: HTML, PDF, PS, Microsoft Office (Word DOC, Excel XLS, Powerpoint PPT), StarOffice (SDW), OpenOffice (SXW), DVI, MAN, FLAC, MP3, OGG, WAV, EXIV2, JPEG, GIF, PNG, TIFF, DEB, RPM, TAR(.GZ), ZIP, ELF, S3M , XM , AVI, FLV, REAL, RIFF, MPEG, QT y ASF


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2020)

Gracias mil.
También sería bueno, como un pacto entre caballeros, que los foreros no citasen mensajes con fotos de metales colgadas por otros compañeros. Así, cuando el autor decida borrar su foto, no quede rastro de la misma. No sé si una vez borrado el mensaje con la foto original, esta permanece en las citas o no. El texto si permanece, pero las imágenes lo desconozco.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2020)

Bueno, siguiendo los consejos de seguridad del compañero @paraisofiscal he tratado de hacer una prueba y subir una captura de pantalla, pero me he topado con "las cosas técnicas" por lo que el intento ha sido infructuoso. Me dice algo así como "OOPS el Archivo es demasiado grande". En un principio he pensado que se estaba refiriendo al tamaño de mi miembro viril, bien es sabido que aquí todos tenemos el pene de un tamaño solo superado por el de nuestra cuenta corriente. Pero no, al parecer, es que el archivo debe tener mas megas de los que soporta el sistema del foro... ¿Ayuda?


----------



## Jebediah (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, siguiendo los consejos de seguridad del compañero @paraisofiscal he tratado de hacer una prueba y subir una captura de pantalla, pero me he topado con "las cosas técnicas" por lo que el intento ha sido infructuoso. Me dice algo así como "OOPS el Archivo es demasiado grande". En un principio he pensado que se estaba refiriendo al tamaño de mi miembro viril, bien es sabido que aquí todos tenemos el pene de un tamaño solo superado por el de nuestra cuenta corriente. Pero no, al parecer, es que el archivo debe tener mas megas de los que soporta el sistema del foro... ¿Ayuda?



Si estas en pc, abres la foto con Paint le haces una rayita en cualquier parte y lo guardas, ya te ocupa 4 veces menos; si quieres que ocupe menos aún le cambias el tamaño al 50% p.e. Si estas en el móvil... ni idea, alguna app habrá para comprimir.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, siguiendo los consejos de seguridad del compañero @paraisofiscal he tratado de hacer una prueba y subir una captura de pantalla, pero me he topado con "las cosas técnicas" por lo que el intento ha sido infructuoso. Me dice algo así como "OOPS el Archivo es demasiado grande". En un principio he pensado que se estaba refiriendo al tamaño de mi miembro viril, bien es sabido que aquí todos tenemos el pene de un tamaño solo superado por el de nuestra cuenta corriente. Pero no, al parecer, es que el archivo debe tener mas megas de los que soporta el sistema del foro... ¿Ayuda?



Sí, tienes que reducirla primero, con paint por ejemplo. Sobre los metadatos yo borro toda la info que puedo en propiedades de imagen, sobre todo en "detalles", el gps le tengo siempre desactivado y en principio parece que va, al subir ahora algunas a la web que ha comentado Paraisofiscal solo figuran datos horarios en la info de gps, nada de ubicación.

D


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, siguiendo los consejos de seguridad del compañero @paraisofiscal he tratado de hacer una prueba y subir una captura de pantalla, pero me he topado con "las cosas técnicas" por lo que el intento ha sido infructuoso. Me dice algo así como "OOPS el Archivo es demasiado grande". En un principio he pensado que se estaba refiriendo al tamaño de mi miembro viril, bien es sabido que aquí todos tenemos el pene de un tamaño solo superado por el de nuestra cuenta corriente. Pero no, al parecer, es que el archivo debe tener mas megas de los que soporta el sistema del foro... ¿Ayuda?



También puedes utilizar el siguiente recurso para reducir imágenes:

Redimensionar Fácil


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2020)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 May 2020)

Año 2025 la Tierra ha sido diezmada....virus, guerras, hambre, paga pensiones ociosos, caos, cambio climático, maremotos, bomba termobarica, marcianos, terracitas, Ppsoe, indepres....el oro lucha por atacar los 1.800 dolares/onza...,


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 May 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Año 2025 la Tierra ha sido diezmada....virus, guerras, hambre, paga pensiones ociosos, caos, cambio climático, maremotos, bomba termobarica, marcianos, terracitas, Ppsoe, indepres....el oro lucha por atacar los 1.800 dolares/onza...,



... PERO NADIE ENCUENTRA ONZAS A ESE PRECIO Y LOS QUE DISPONEN DE LIQUIDEZ ESTÁN DISPUESTOS A PAGAR 2780 CON TAL DE HACERSE CON EL ANSIADO ORO.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2020)

No hagas sangre con @El hombre dubitativo. Acuérdate del caso @romanillo, riéndose de la plata y los plateros en infinidad de mensajes, y se nos descuelga vendiendo 40 kilos de plata a 570€ el kilo. A ver si en breve, el hombre dubitativo nos sorprende vendiendo 40 kilos de oro a 1400€ la onza...


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2020)

Me acabo de enterar que con una foto pueden saber donde la sacaste.... Alucino con mi analfabetismo digital.


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 May 2020)

Hola gente! Os leo con mucho interés, y tengo una pregunta a ver si sois tan amables de contestarme. Hace poco he comprado una moneda de oro de 8 gramos antigua en una tienda muy conocida, y me pidieron el DNI por correo aunque no llegaba a los 1.000 euros el pedido obviamente. Se lo tuve que pasar. El caso es que, dado que ya tienen mis datos y no pudo ser una transacción anónima o casi, ¿ahora ya daría igual comprar por ejemplo una onza? Lo digo por el tema de declararlo. Aunque me pidieran el DNI, por la ley esa de blanqueo de capitales, no estoy obligado a declarar la monedita esa ¿no? Gracias.... no acabo de comprender bien el tema del límite de 1.000 euros, y hacienda y demás........ soy muy muy novato.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola gente! Os leo con mucho interés, y tengo una pregunta a ver si sois tan amables de contestarme. Hace poco he comprado una moneda de oro de 8 gramos antigua en una tienda muy conocida, y me pidieron el DNI por correo aunque no llegaba a los 1.000 euros el pedido obviamente. Se lo tuve que pasar. El caso es que, dado que ya tienen mis datos y no pudo ser una transacción anónima o casi, ¿ahora ya daría igual comprar por ejemplo una onza? Lo digo por el tema de declararlo. Aunque me pidieran el DNI, por la ley esa de blanqueo de capitales, no estoy obligado a declarar la monedita esa ¿no? Gracias.... no acabo de comprender bien el tema del límite de 1.000 euros, y hacienda y demás........ soy muy muy novato.




No me hagas mucho caso, pero entiendo que el que compra no tiene que declarar nada. Solo cuando lo vendas lo que hayas ganado ( precio de venta - precio de compra) lo declaras en tu IRPF.

Por comprar puedes comprar lo que quieras ( o hasta donde te lleguen las perrillas), lo de la obsesión de los datos del foro es por si hay una incautación estatal del oro que figure lo menos posible... pero vamos que antes que eso, supongo que meten mano a al cuentas corrientes.


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No me hagas mucho caso, pero entiendo que el que compra no tiene que declarar nada. Solo cuando lo vendas lo que hayas ganado ( precio de venta - precio de compra) lo declaras en tu IRPF.
> 
> Por comprar puedes comprar lo que quieras ( o hasta donde te lleguen las perrillas), lo de la obsesión de los datos del foro es por si hay una incautación estatal del oro que figure lo menos posible... pero vamos que antes que eso, supongo que meten mano a al cuentas corrientes.



Gracias por la respuesta......... ni siquiera sabía que no se declara al comprar, si no al vender, por la teórica plusvalía... a ver si algún forero amplía un poco más la respuesta. Es que veo todas esas monedas tan chulas que ponéis aqui que obviamente valen mas de 1.000 euros, y pienso que me da por culo que hacienda me robe ni un céntimo............................ gracias de nuevo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 May 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta......... ni siquiera sabía que no se declara al comprar, si no al vender, por la teórica plusvalía... a ver si algún forero amplía un poco más la respuesta. Es que veo todas esas monedas tan chulas que ponéis aqui que obviamente valen mas de 1.000 euros, y pienso que me da por culo que hacienda me robe ni un céntimo............................ gracias de nuevo.



Lo primero: Estudiar y aprender cómo diferenciar una pieza verdadera de una falsa.

No es necesario ningún tipo de maquinaria sofisticada ni cara para poder comprobar la autenticidad de una onza o lingote de oro.

Tan solo es necesario:
- un calibre (pie de rey), unos 12-20 Eur.
- báscula de precisión 130 Eur. Báscula de precisión Tanita 1479J2
- Medidor de ultrasonidos, 133 Eur. AS860 Digital Ultrasonic Thickness Gauge 12 Sound Speed - Grosor del calibre 1,0-300,0 mm: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas

Con este último dispositivo podrá comprobar que la pieza en cuestión es en toda su densidad del material seleccionado.

El oro posee una propagación del sonido de 3240 metros/segundo. (La plata 3600).
El wolframio/tungsteno 5350 m/s.

Ojo... el medidor de ultrasonidos mide piezas de un mínimo de 1mm. de grosor, por lo que no valdrá para comprobar piezas menores de ese grosor.
Es importante generarse un excel o apuntes en una libreta con las medidas (diámetro, grosor, peso) de cada pieza a adquirir. Eso ya es trabajo de investigación que debe hacer cada uno por su cuenta.

Fíjese en que con estos 3 dispositivos bien utilizados, que no llegan a 300 Eur. de inversión, usted prácticamente está blindado ante fraudes.

Es imposible falsificar onzas o lingotes que pasen las 3 pruebas seguidas (peso, dimensiones y ultrasonidos) y todo ello puede ser adquirido por el coste de un Soberano o una maquina detectora de billetes sencillita.

También está la prueba del peso específico, que se puede realizar con bastante aproximación sin necesidad de caras básculas profesionales.


Lo segundo: Si te importa mucho la privacidad a la hora de comprar, procura comprar a particulares, donde no tendrás problemas de limitación por pago en efectivo, ni te exigirán DNI, ni ostias...

También se puede comprar en tiendas sin aportar datos personales, pero solo si compras piezas de menos de 1000 Eur. y sólo si lo haces en persona, pago en mano. Para ello tendrás que apuntar a medias onzas, soberanos, cuartos de onza, etc...

De hacerlo en tienda, te entregarán una factura simplificada que te permitirá demostrar su compra legal en un futuro, aunque si compras a particular tampoco vas a tener muchos problemas a la hora de una posterior venta de dichas piezas.


Tercero: Se comprueba la autenticidad de todas las piezas, tanto las compradas a particulares, como a profesionales, con estas cosas uno no se puede fiar a ciegas de nadie.


----------



## Just (26 May 2020)

Escuché en la radio, hace un año, una entrevista al representante de Degussa en Madrid donde hablaba de la fiscalidad de los metales preciosos físicos. Efectivamente, se aplica la misma fiscalidad que si compases unas acciones en bolsa. Se declara en el año que vendes y se pagan las plusvalías correspondientes (del 19-23% del beneficio). Esto es, con factura de compra y de venta puedes demostrar el beneficio. Si no tienes factura de compra, toman el precio de compra como cero, como si te lo hubieses encontrado. 
La otra opción es vender lo que se pueda sin dejar rastro.
En la compra por supuesto no hay que declarar nada. Lo único que en la compra de plata pagas IVA.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo primero: Estudiar y aprender cómo diferenciar una pieza verdadera de una falsa.
> 
> No es necesario ningún tipo de maquinaria sofisticada ni cara para poder comprobar la autenticidad de una onza o lingote de oro.
> 
> ...




Muy interesante. Una pregunta, el oro 18 K por ejemplo, o una moneda con Ley 900 entiendo que tendrá una velocidad distinta de propagación del sonido dependiendo la aleación ¿no? Existe alguna tabla al repecto


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 May 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Muy interesante. Una pregunta, el oro 18 K por ejemplo, o una moneda con Ley 900 entiendo que tendrá una velocidad distinta de propagación del sonido dependiendo la aleación ¿no? Existe alguna tabla al repecto



Eso ya depende de la aleación, hay que hacer trabajo personal e ir averiguando con cada tipo de moneda, con maples o Filarmonicas te evitas cálculos.

La medición ultrasónica es una prueba no destructiva de oro y plata, en la que también se puede analizar el material en el interior del sólido. Este procedimiento puede incluso revelar una "barra de oro" falsa con un núcleo de tungsteno.

La duración del sonido se determina en esta prueba. Este dispositivo funciona con la ayuda de un cabezal de medición, que se coloca en las barras de oro o plata. El cabezal de medición envía un sonido que se refleja en la parte posterior del objeto de prueba y se devuelve al cabezal de medición del dispositivo. Ahora es posible medir el tiempo o la velocidad requerida para esto.

El oro fino tiene una velocidad de sonido de 3.200-3.400 m / s. dependiendo de su aleación. Si, por otro lado, hay un núcleo de tungsteno en la barra de oro, el sonido ya se refleja en la superficie del núcleo de tungsteno. Como resultado, la distancia que debe recorrer el sonido es mucho más corta y la velocidad del sonido es demasiado alta. Por lo tanto, las barras de oro, las barras de plata, las monedas de oro y las monedas de plata pueden comprobarse su autenticidad sin ninguna duda.


Aparte puedes usar la comprobación de peso específico, que en ese caso se puede aportar algo más concreto:


----------



## Desconocido (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si, gracias por la respuesta, pero como si me hablases en chino. ¿Podrías explicarte mejor? ¿Te refieres a poner la imagen en la pantalla y sacar "un pantallazo" para colgar este en el foro en vez de la foto original? ¿No?



Hay otra forma más cómoda si tienes Windows: click con el botón derecho en la foto, propiedades, detalles, quitar información personal. Supongo que funciona bien, pero siendo software de Microsoft no me jugaría la vida en ello.


----------



## timi (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A ver si podéis decirme algo al respecto de la privacidad y el subir fotos de nuestros metales al foro ¿Podría un hacker o informático habilidoso, extraer la ubicación de donde se realizó una foto colgada en el foro, de la información adjunta GPS que queda guardada en los metadatos de todas las imágenes tomadas con un teléfono móvil? Igual, no es buena idea compartir en público el contenido de nuestro bunker. A pesar de que estemos locos por enseñarles nuestras bellezas a alguien que sea capaz de apreciarlas, desde luego yo el primero. En privado, no dudo en compartir fotos con los compañeros. Pero en el foro público me genera un miedito que te cagas, mas que nada por puro desconocimiento. Igual, les estamos dando un mapa del tesoro a la manta de hijosdeputa que pululan por la red...
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> PD: Los búfalos son una autentica pasada, pero donde esté una 50 pesos centenario, que se quite todo lo demás. En bullion puro y duro, se entiende.



me podéis llamar paranoico , pero yo no comparto nada ni por privado de "burbuja" , a quien me interesa dar info , le paso el correo que tengo y santas pascuas


----------



## vdke (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> A ver si podéis decirme algo al respecto de la privacidad y el subir fotos de nuestros metales al foro ¿Podría un hacker o informático habilidoso, extraer la ubicación de donde se realizó una foto colgada en el foro, de la información adjunta GPS que queda guardada en los metadatos de todas las imágenes tomadas con un teléfono móvil? Igual, no es buena idea compartir en público el contenido de nuestro bunker. A pesar de que estemos locos por enseñarles nuestras bellezas a alguien que sea capaz de apreciarlas, desde luego yo el primero. En privado, no dudo en compartir fotos con los compañeros. Pero en el foro público me genera un miedito que te cagas, mas que nada por puro desconocimiento. Igual, les estamos dando un mapa del tesoro a la manta de hijosdeputa que pululan por la red...
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> PD: Los búfalos son una autentica pasada, pero donde esté una 50 pesos centenario, que se quite todo lo demás. En bullion puro y duro, se entiende.



Pijadas... haces una captura con el paint de una foto y listos. Si es así es más fácil que te pillen la ip que los datos del gps.

De hecho es tan fácil como hackear el acceso del administrador al foro unos segundos hacer captura de las ips y vender la info. Más lucrativo y menos peligroso.


----------



## vdke (26 May 2020)

El tesorito de un amigo que me mandó ayer:


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 May 2020)

Al final me habís dado que pensar, me llevo el búfalo a pastar.


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tan solo es necesario:
> - un calibre (pie de rey), unos 12-20 Eur.
> - báscula de precisión 130 Eur. Báscula de precisión Tanita 1479J2
> - Medidor de ultrasonidos, 133 Eur. AS860 Digital Ultrasonic Thickness Gauge 12 Sound Speed - Grosor del calibre 1,0-300,0 mm: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas
> ...



En la báscula puedes ahorrar un poco, hay por unos cuantos euros, miden centésimas de gramo.
También hay algún detector por unos 300 € aunque no es tampoco muy exacto.

El medidor de ultrasonidos es interesante. Supongo que lo has probado y te aporta buena información. 
¿Puedes poner algún dato de medición o foto (sin metadatos  , para ver un poco cómo va?


----------



## cdametalero (26 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Al final me habís dado que pensar, me llevo el búfalo a pastar.



Jajaja....a las cavernas cibernéticas!!!


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2020)

También hay aplicaciones que va bien, comprueban y comparan el sonido con sus teóricos sonidos.

En concreto Precious coin tester, gratis, compara con catálogo de numista, tiene muchas. Creo que lo puso Berciano230, así que agradecidos a él por compartir.

Y también el sonido que hace cada una, que es característico y hay que familiarizarse con todos los detalles que están expuestos


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Al final me habís dado que pensar, me llevo el búfalo a pastar.



Demasiado tarde hamijo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 May 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola gente! Os leo con mucho interés, y tengo una pregunta a ver si sois tan amables de contestarme. Hace poco he comprado una moneda de oro de 8 gramos antigua en una tienda muy conocida, y me pidieron el DNI por correo aunque no llegaba a los 1.000 euros el pedido obviamente. Se lo tuve que pasar. El caso es que, dado que ya tienen mis datos y no pudo ser una transacción anónima o casi, ¿ahora ya daría igual comprar por ejemplo una onza? Lo digo por el tema de declararlo. Aunque me pidieran el DNI, por la ley esa de blanqueo de capitales, no estoy obligado a declarar la monedita esa ¿no? Gracias.... no acabo de comprender bien el tema del límite de 1.000 euros, y hacienda y demás........ soy muy muy novato.




tu dni lo querran para el dia en el que saquen un bando de que tienes que entregar tu oro bajo pena de muerte, saber quien tiene oro y quien no tiene, iran a las tiendas donde han estado vendiendo y cogeran datos de los compradores para ir a buscarlos.

Puede que pase o puede que no....... pero esto ya paso en epocas anteriores.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Demasiado tarde hamijo



No, ya no hay fotos aunque me citásteis 7 veces, el búfalo está en la pradera a salvo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> En la báscula puedes ahorrar un poco, hay por unos cuantos euros, miden centésimas de gramo.
> También hay algún detector por unos 300 € aunque no es tampoco muy exacto.
> 
> El medidor de ultrasonidos es interesante. Supongo que lo has probado y te aporta buena información.
> ¿Puedes poner algún dato de medición o foto (sin metadatos  , para ver un poco cómo va?



Yo en lo que menos ahorraría sería en la báscula, para hacer comprobaciones de peso específico conviene que sea una báscula de calidad, como la que indico. He realizado pruebas de peso específico con soberanos sobre básculas más baratas, y el resultado dejaba mucho que desear. Quizás para pesar pijadas pueden valer, pero estamos hablando de cosas serias.


----------



## romanillo (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No hagas sangre con @El hombre dubitativo. Acuérdate del caso @romanillo, riéndose de la plata y los plateros en infinidad de mensajes, y se nos descuelga vendiendo 40 kilos de plata a 570€ el kilo. A ver si en breve, el hombre dubitativo nos sorprende vendiendo 40 kilos de oro a 1400€ la onza...




Yo no quería esa plata, me llego de forma inesperada y la vendí a un precio que considere podría venderla como así fue.

La plata me parece estiércol, creo que en muy poco tiempo la veréis bajar, considero que os han engañado subiéndola todos a la vez vendiendo toda la que han podido a precios muy altos aprovechando las dudas que habían con todo el tinglado que se ha liado, podríamos recordar el refrán que tantas veces se nombra en mi ciudad, a rió revuelto ganancia de pescadores.

También podría ser que debido únicamente al problema logístico de transporte, cierre de tiendas, etc no tuvieran existencias y se haya subido de precio únicamente por este problema.

A medida que todo se tranquilice la plata volverá a bajar y en las tiendas se volverá a comprar a precios mas bajos que en estos últimos días.

Los fanatices de la plata vieron en subidas totalmente artificiales cosas que no eran reales.

Si yo tuviera plata habría aprovechado para venderla en estos días, cosa que hice.

Ese dinero que he cogido ha sido bien empleado en algo que en un tiempo me dará mucho mayor beneficio que el haber conservado esos kg de plata, creo que incluso para agosto o septiembre podría volver a comprar la plata en tienda y con iva al precio que la vendí en estos días pasados.


Si queréis mas lecciones pedidlas por favor y se os darán.


----------



## Muttley (26 May 2020)

Fin de la subasta de Áureo.
No ha quedado nada de oro y muy poca plata.
Todo claramente por encima del spot salvo monedas criminalizadas. 

Como muestra las aproximadamente 40-50 piezas de 20 francos franceses de oro que había a la venta comprendiendo todos los periodos:

Napoleón, Luis XVIII, Carlos X, Luis Felipe I, II republica, Napoleon III, III republica, Marianne.

Precio mínimo de cierre en 260-270 euros las muy muy destrozadas.
Las más antiguas fluctuando sobre los 300 euros (Napoleón, Luis XVIII...), luego un precio medio de 280 las demás en conservaciones normales.
Esto es un cierre de 330 euros medio tras comisiones. Un 11,5% de sobrespot en monedas que normalmente apenas llevan un 2-3%.

Los 5 rublos de Nicolas II....a 260 tras comisiones. Brutal. . 

En onzas españolas poca variedad.
Alguna de Fernando VI que se ha ido por encima de los 2100-2200 euros, el cara de rata muy raro colgado que se ha ido a 2245, las muy mediocres no han bajado de 1400 euros y alguna onza en estado deplorable que ha ido un pelin por encima de spot 1220 euros (spot del oro contenido en la onza española 1205 euros) todo tras comisiones.

En moneda española de oro, las clásicas isabelinas de 10 escudos y 100 reales y las Alfonsinas con un mínimo de 400 y 370 euros respectivamente tras comisiones las normales.
Las 100 pesetas de oro de Alfonso XIII 97*, Un auténtico monedón se ha ido a 1800-2040 tras comisiones. Precio dentro de lo “normal”.

Dos lecturas:
Las monedas a la venta siguen escaseando. Comprar a spot o incluso a menos de 10% es muy complicado en monedas normales.
Los precios que los compañeros ponen en el post de compraventa son un lujazo


----------



## cdametalero (26 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Fin de la subasta de Áureo.
> No ha quedado nada de oro y muy poca plata.
> Todo claramente por encima del spot salvo monedas criminalizadas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info.
Pido consejo a la sabiduria forera:
He visto varias ventas de monedas conmemorativas de los jjoo de barcelona 92 de 6.75 g. de 20000pesetas a precio spot e incluso bastante por debajo. Con su certificado y caja de madera.
Valen la pena? O mejor mirar hacia otro tipo de monedas? Lo digo por si al revenderlas en un futuro costará mucho, etc.
Gracias


----------



## arbones (26 May 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> Pido consejo a la sabiduria forera:
> He visto varias ventas de monedas conmemorativas de los jjoo de barcelona 92 de 6.75 g. de 20000pesetas a precio spot e incluso bastante por debajo. Con su certificado y caja de madera.
> Valen la pena? O mejor mirar hacia otro tipo de monedas? Lo digo por si al revenderlas en un futuro costará mucho, etc.
> Gracias



compra monedas tipo bullion plata 999 que esas a precios normales no tendras problema para venderlas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No hagas sangre con @El hombre dubitativo. Acuérdate del caso @romanillo, riéndose de la plata y los plateros en infinidad de mensajes, y se nos descuelga vendiendo 40 kilos de plata a 570€ el kilo. A ver si en breve, el hombre dubitativo nos sorprende vendiendo 40 kilos de oro a 1400€ la onza...



Si en 2025 tengo razón, acepto el trato...


----------



## Muttley (27 May 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> Pido consejo a la sabiduria forera:
> He visto varias ventas de monedas conmemorativas de los jjoo de barcelona 92 de 6.75 g. de 20000pesetas a precio spot e incluso bastante por debajo. Con su certificado y caja de madera.
> Valen la pena? O mejor mirar hacia otro tipo de monedas? Lo digo por si al revenderlas en un futuro costará mucho, etc.
> Gracias



Las monedas de oro de la FNMT tienen salida especialmente si las vendes en España.
Sob reconocidas y tienen su mercado.
Como digo, si se ve bien, con cajita y certificado a spot es muy buena compra en este momento.
Si crees que el oro va para arriba yo no lo dudaría.

Salvo gloriosas excepciones las monedas FNMT tienen salida a spot.
Las de plata a precio un pelin más alto que una maple o una ase (en precio por onza claro).
Eso implica que con los premiums que se pagan en la compra original son CASI siempre un (muy mal) negocio para el primer “inversor” teniendo en cuenta el precio pagado y la inflación.
Los diseños casi siempre MUY mediocres y el premium extremadamente excesivo lastran la inversión.
Comprar moneda de inversión en FNMT es como comprar relojes en galería del coleccionista o colchones en la teletienda.


----------



## cdametalero (27 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Las monedas de oro de la FNMT tienen salida especialmente si las vendes en España.
> Sob reconocidas y tienen su mercado.
> Como digo, si se ve bien, con cajita y certificado a spot es muy buena compra en este momento.
> Si crees que el oro va para arriba yo no lo dudaría.
> ...



Ok, muchas gracias.
Muy buena la comparación del teletienda jaja....
Saludos!


----------



## Daviot (27 May 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Que opinais de las serie esa de Britania Queen's Beasts que estran sacando?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 330201




Bueno eso de que están sacando............ejem..........está más bien terminando la serie.

Te puedo decir que las más apreciadas son, primero y con mucha diferencia el león inglés y después el grifón y el dragón. El unicornio tampoco está nada mal.









Creo que las más feas son el Yale que parece que tiene sarampión y el caballo de Hanover que tiene cara de loco o enajenado.











A mí personalmente la que más me gusta es el dragón rojo de Gales en acabado proof.









Ya sólo falta una moneda por salir que es el galgo blanco. 

De todas las monedas interesan sobre todo las que son en acabado Proof tanto en oro como en plata porque tienen tiradas muy limitadas mientras que las bullion tienen tirada ilimitada.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 May 2020)

Si no me equivoco los kruggerrand mas baratos ahora mismo los tiene El andorrano, 1635,24 € , lo pongo por inusual por no decir increible


----------



## Tichy (27 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Si no me equivoco los kruggerrand mas baratos ahora mismo los tiene El andorrano, 1635,24 € , lo pongo por inusual por no decir increible



Pues sí. En alguna tienda alemana los tienes a 1630 maomenos, pero si sumas portes, es mejor opción el andorrano. Insólito, desde luego.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (27 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo en lo que menos ahorraría sería en la báscula, para hacer comprobaciones de peso específico conviene que sea una báscula de calidad, como la que indico. He realizado pruebas de peso específico con soberanos sobre básculas más baratas, y el resultado dejaba mucho que desear. Quizás para pesar pijadas pueden valer, pero estamos hablando de cosas serias.



Como aditivo a este post pongo esto que está curioso, al menos yo no conocía cosas como el que un cubito de hielo encima de una moneda de plata se empieza a derretir antes que sobre cualquier otro metal.

El peligro de siglos que no cesa y ahora sigue aún más: cómo detectar oro y plata falsos - Oroinformación

*Rectifico, no es sobre una moneda sino sobre un lingote *


----------



## Forcopula (27 May 2020)

Buenas a todos, voy a preguntar algo que en el tiempo que llevo en el foro creo que no se ha hablado o al menos no lo recuerdo. No es algo especialmente importante pero puede ser interesante para alguien, y es el tema de la graduación de monedas.

En mi caso el interés no es por qué me gradúen el estado de "desgaste" (que suele ser lo más habitual), sino porque he comprado unas monedas que vienen sin certificado, de una tirada corta. Mi pregunta es si valdrían estos servicios para certificar la autenticidad de la moneda a pesar de no disponer del certificado.. 

Tengo entendido que es caro el servicio, pero no manejo precios tampoco.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 May 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tu dni lo querran para el dia en el que saquen un bando de que tienes que entregar tu oro bajo pena de muerte, saber quien tiene oro y quien no tiene, iran a las tiendas donde han estado vendiendo y cogeran datos de los compradores para ir a buscarlos.
> 
> Puede que pase o puede que no....... pero esto ya paso en epocas anteriores.



Si?.... Y cual fue el resultado en épocas anteriores?....


----------



## Muttley (27 May 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Buenas a todos, voy a preguntar algo que en el tiempo que llevo en el foro creo que no se ha hablado o al menos no lo recuerdo. No es algo especialmente importante pero puede ser interesante para alguien, y es el tema de la graduación de monedas.
> 
> En mi caso el interés no es por qué me gradúen el estado de "desgaste" (que suele ser lo más habitual), sino porque he comprado unas monedas que vienen sin certificado, de una tirada corta. Mi pregunta es si valdrían estos servicios para certificar la autenticidad de la moneda a pesar de no disponer del certificado..
> 
> ...



Así es.
Es un tema en el que se ha pasado muy por encima.
El precio a pagar por la certificación depende del precio de mercado de la moneda.
Dictaminar un first release NGC de una moneda moderna es casi automático. 
Dictaminar el estado de conservación de 8 escudos de Felipe V es un asunto más delicado. De un MBC a un EBC (o sus equivalentes americanos de graduación de base AU) van algunos miles de euros.

NGC Services & Fees | NGC 

Los precios van desde unos 17 dólares hasta 300+1%.
En algunos casos compensa, en otros no.
una moneda que sale a la venta por 25 euros....no compensa.
un soberano de oro “corriente” por muy bien que esté, no compensa.
en general en monedas que puedan salir cerca de spot, ya sea oro o plata no compensa.
Esa es la regla general. Es decir, una moneda de oro de la FNMT de ecus sin caja ni certificado...no compensa.

Es verdad que en el mercado en USA y anglosajón es muy apreciado, incluso en monedas modernas, donde la diferencia entre un MS 69 y un MS 70 es muy elevada en algunas unidades. Por ejemplo en las pandas de plata donde puede haber cientos de dólares de diferencia entre una no encapsulada, una 69 y una 70.

Ejemplo
MS 69 189$
10002003FBNGCMS69-2003 1oz BU Silver Panda Coin Frosted Bamb

MS 70 579$
10002003FBNGCMS70-2003 1oz BU Silver Panda Coin NGC MS70

además de otras diferencias de esta en particular (frosted o no...etc). 

En España casas como Tauler y Fau tienen el servicio
Subastas Online Numismática - Tauler&Fau


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si?.... Y cual fue el resultado en épocas anteriores?....



a uno de mis biseabuelos le quitaron todo lo que tenia y lo metieron en la carcel, murio alli de una enfermedad que cogio, supongo que de estar en malas condiciones, supongo que habria gente que salvaria sus cosas escondiendolas pero a este hombre no le dio mucho resultado, sus mismas hijas fueron a entregar cosas que tenian escondidas para ver si lo soltaban.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 May 2020)

He conocido mucho coleccionista de estados unidos y tienen por costumbre sacar certificado de autenticidad de todo, aunque compren un denario de 50 euros les da igual gastarse 40 mas en sacar el certificado, aqui la cultura es diferente solo se autentifican piezas caras, ademas muchos certificados que hacen aqui son bastante menos serios y bastante mas caros.


----------



## estupeharto (27 May 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Las monedas de oro de la FNMT tienen salida especialmente si las vendes en España.
> Sob reconocidas y tienen su mercado.
> Como digo, si se ve bien, con cajita y certificado a spot es muy buena compra en este momento.
> Si crees que el oro va para arriba yo no lo dudaría.
> ...



Depende del precio al que se compre, claro...
porque a 15 y pico.... y son guapas.... no está mal.....


----------



## Forcopula (27 May 2020)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Mi pretensión era mucho más humilde, simplemente era para unas monedas de plata de Palau que me han salido a precio de spot por eBay. Con caja y certificado las venden por 200e y la tirada es de 1000 uds, entonces me ha rondado por la cabeza la idea, pero preguntaba por saber más del tema.
Creo que con los precios que se manejan en mi caso no sale a cuenta

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (27 May 2020)

Siendo claros, por 15e (coste total) lo haría , por más no

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (27 May 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno eso de que están sacando............ejem..........está más bien terminando la serie.
> 
> Te puedo decir que las más apreciadas son, primero y con mucha diferencia el león inglés y después el grifón y el dragón. El unicornio tampoco está nada mal.
> 
> ...



El problema de los Proof es que están infladísimos no lo siguiente. Los "normales", que al fin y al cabo son una colección, ya tienen una buena revalorización año tras año, me parecen mejor inversión que los Proof, sobre todo a precios cercanos a spot, normalmente en fechas cercanas al lanzamiento.


----------



## Sargón (27 May 2020)

Hoy se ha publicado el In Gold We Trust-Report os dejo aquí los enlaces:

ingoldwetrust.report - Incrementum

PDF (extended)
https://ingoldwetrust.report/wp-con...rust-report-2020-Extended-Version-english.pdf


----------



## Muttley (27 May 2020)

Os acordais de esto? El histórico Scotia Bank cierra su división de metales

https://postmedia.us.janrainsso.com/static/server.html?origin=https://business.financialpost.com/commodities/mining/scotiabank-to-close-its-metals-business-sources

......bueno pues ahora provisiona 168M$ para “investigaciones”.
Scotiabank sets aside $168 million for metals closure and investigations

Madre los muertos que tiene que haber en el armario.
Eso tiene que parecer un cementerio indio.


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 May 2020)

Sargón dijo:


> Hoy se ha publicado el In Gold We Trust-Report os dejo aquí los enlaces:
> 
> ingoldwetrust.report - Incrementum
> 
> ...




Os paso aquí el enlace con la traducción en Español:

In-Gold-We-Trust-report-2020-Extended-Version-español


----------



## Muttley (27 May 2020)

....pero que todavía nadie les ha acusado de nada.
No hay juicio, 
Es surrealista.
Es como si yo mismo ahorro por si alguien me acusa de ser miembro del cartel de Sinaloa y lo pongo en un fondo fiduciario en mi declaración de hacienda.
Por si acaso solo....


----------



## estupeharto (28 May 2020)

Esto es más que "quien calla otorga" o "excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta".
Esto es ya decir a voces "jemos robao a saco, cerramos directamente y empezamos a reservar minolles, que nos vamus a cagar"

Los investigadores ya están recibiendo bonus, comisiones y astillas varias, seguro.


----------



## rubicon (28 May 2020)

Los investigadores afirman haber descubierto *un diario escrito por un oficial de las SS involucrado en la ocultación de los tesoros nazis.* El diario *revela **la posible ubicación de toneladas de oro debajo del antiguo castillo alemán** de Sputnik News. Se cree que el escondite de lingotes de oro, joyas y monedas se encuentra a 200 pies en el fondo de un pozo destruido en los terrenos del Palacio Hochberg, cerca de la ciudad de Wroclaw.* *Podría haber 28 toneladas de oro y otros tesoros que pueden estar escondidos. También se dice que incluye objetos de valor de lugareños adinerados que los entregaron a los soldados de las SS en la región para su custodia a medida que el Ejército Rojo avanzaba en 1945.*

Creen que el valor del tesoro será de 1.000 millones de euros.









Según Furmaniak, a la logia le gustaría que cualquiera de las posesiones encontradas como resultado de la búsqueda se "reuniera con sus herederos si esto es posible". *Entre los 11 lugares mencionados en el diario se encuentran vastos tesoros, artefactos religiosos y obras de arte de Polonia, la Unión Soviética, Francia, Bélgica y otras áreas que alguna vez fueron ocupadas por los nazis.*

¿Piensan que realmente devolverán las posesiones a quiénes fueron saqueados?


----------



## estupeharto (28 May 2020)

Habrá que investigar dentro de un tiempo lo que hay bajo el castillo de galapagar....


----------



## Silverado72 (28 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Los investigadores afirman haber descubierto *un diario escrito por un oficial de las SS involucrado en la ocultación de los tesoros nazis.* El diario *revela **la posible ubicación de toneladas de oro debajo del antiguo castillo alemán** de Sputnik News. Se cree que el escondite de lingotes de oro, joyas y monedas se encuentra a 200 pies en el fondo de un pozo destruido en los terrenos del Palacio Hochberg, cerca de la ciudad de Wroclaw.* *Podría haber 28 toneladas de oro y otros tesoros que pueden estar escondidos. También se dice que incluye objetos de valor de lugareños adinerados que los entregaron a los soldados de las SS en la región para su custodia a medida que el Ejército Rojo avanzaba en 1945.*
> 
> Creen que el valor del tesoro será de 1.000 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Tipica noticia sensacionalista como la del supuesto tren que habria sido escondido en las montañas de Silesia, y del que nunca mas se supo.

Los comunistas saquearon la zona a conciencia la zona en 1945 de cualquier cantidad significativa de oro, plata o mercancia valiosa.

Es cierto que buscadores aficionados polacos a veces desentierran algunos bienes que sepultaron los civiles alemanes que huian del avance del ejercito Rojo en Silesia y Pomerania, pero suelen ser mas bien relojes, cuadros, esculturas, documentos, monedas nazis, etc.


----------



## Muttley (28 May 2020)

Buenas noches a todos,
Me he topado con esta gráfica que es demoledora.
Mercado bursatil vs oro y plata.
Se pueden sacar muchas conclusiones.
Micho tienen que ver los derivados que son usados como munición alcista de los valores y como depresión artificial de Los metales, especialmente la plata,
También de la depreciación relativa del dólar respecto al verdadero dinero.
Se puede considerar como desde el 2010 y su burbuja de deuda. QEs. Helicópteros empapeladores.
Empresas zombies cotizando con expectativas irreales de futuros beneficios, donde las manos fuertes ganan más y más.

Un desempleo nunca visto en USA y una actividad de la economía real (pequeño negocios, retail...) totalmente hundida y el SP500 por encima de los 3000. 

Lo estamos viendo. Eso si por redes sociales,


----------



## hijodepantera (28 May 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Habrá que investigar dentro de un tiempo lo que hay bajo el castillo de galapagar....



Cadáveres de niños y restos de adrenocromo.


----------



## estupeharto (28 May 2020)

Un chalet con gran terreno da para mucho....

Decía que era un humilde y blablabla y lo primero que hizo fue dar el trinque, porque eso vale más y se lo han pasado.....
Y el resto de trinques que tienen....
Ya venían de familia politiquera metida en el trinqueo, de pegar chapa nada

Y encima se dedican a incendiar lo que queda.....

Con los cuentecitos de siempre, engañando a jóvenes e ingenuos.....

Ese es su trabajo, incendiar, provocar, destruir, saquear, engañar, controlar los medios para su propaganda, tener un ejército de paguiteros sin koko para que ejecuten las órdenes y creen conflictos sociales, a tergiversar la historia, ..... a eso se dedican....

Miseria asegurada. Tiempo al tiempo

Sólo hay que tener un poco de conocimiento de la historia y del pasado reciente, de lo que dicen y de lo que hacen....


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 May 2020)

Paciencia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubicon (29 May 2020)

Precio spot del oro, un misterio oscurantista 

*Aprender cómo comprar oro requiere que comprendamos estos factores y cómo afectan al precio del oro. Al mismo tiempo, descansaremos un poco más tranquilos si invertimos en monedas y lingotes de oro al comprender la importancia primordial de las tendencias de precios a largo plazo, y por qué no tenemos que preocuparnos apenas de las fluctuaciones del mercado a corto plazo.* De hecho, las caídas en el precio actual podrían incluso ser una razón para comprar más oro si entendemos que las tendencias a largo plazo se mantendrán al alza.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 May 2020)

Dada la divergencia histórica en el ratio actual oro/plata parece razonable que den algo de vidilla a la plata mientras frenan al oro... por un tiempo.

Paciencia metaleros


----------



## rubicon (29 May 2020)

Amigos foreros, les comparto este tema porque todo el tiempo nos están bombardeando con ofertas increíbles y no todo lo que brilla es plata 

Denuncias de monedas falsas vendidas por facebook
Durante mayo el Grupo de Lucha Contra la Falsificación (ACEF) denunció *un posteo fraudulento de venta de monedas de inversión falsas realizado en la red social Facebook donde se ofertaban en soportes falsos de encapsulación con certificado de la NGC y de PCGS,* que fue reportado a las agencias federales de investigación. También recibió una *denuncia sobre la compra de 10 monedas Eagle Americano falsas.


*


----------



## timi (29 May 2020)

la gente compra mp's por facebook? es que no aprendemos


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 May 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Amigos foreros, les comparto este tema porque todo el tiempo nos están bombardeando con ofertas increíbles y no todo lo que brilla es plata
> 
> Denuncias de monedas falsas vendidas por facebook
> Durante mayo el Grupo de Lucha Contra la Falsificación (ACEF) denunció *un posteo fraudulento de venta de monedas de inversión falsas realizado en la red social Facebook donde se ofertaban en soportes falsos de encapsulación con certificado de la NGC y de PCGS,* que fue reportado a las agencias federales de investigación. También recibió una *denuncia sobre la compra de 10 monedas Eagle Americano falsas.*



Encapsulados, sellos, certificados, hologramas y diplomas, sólo son papeles y plásticos que ocultan o impiden ver la realidad de las cosas en cualquier ámbito del que se trate...

Cuánto incauto habrá por ahí con sus lingotitos o monedas, plastificados e impolutos, que algún día se llevarán una desagradable sorpresa...!

HAY MUCHO ORO NÓRDICO Y PLATA ALEMANA POR AHÍ SUELTOS






Counterfeit Alert

Con lo fácil que es comprobar las cosas adecuadamente.

Se disparan las ventas de lingotes y monedas de oro y plata falsos por Internet en EEUU - Oroinformación


----------



## JohnGalt (29 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Encapsulados, sellos, certificados, hologramas y diplomas, sólo son papeles y plásticos que ocultan o impiden ver la realidad de las cosas en cualquier ámbito del que se trate...
> 
> Cuánto incauto habrá por ahí con sus lingotitos o monedas, plastificados e impolutos, que algún día se llevarán una desagradable sorpresa...!
> 
> ...



Esta es de las fáciles de detectar.


----------



## nedantes (30 May 2020)

Con permiso de @Muttley publico este artículo:

WARNING: U.S. Economic Depression, Precious Metals Bull Market – SRSrocco Report

Aparte de otras cuestiones concluye:
"...A pesar de que la demanda del metal precioso probablemente será fuerte durante bastante tiempo, creo que el PRECIO DE PLATA SUPERARÁ AL ORO cuando los inversores se den cuenta de que no hay tanta plata física disponible"


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 May 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> Con permiso de @Muttley publico este artículo:
> 
> WARNING: U.S. Economic Depression, Precious Metals Bull Market – SRSrocco Report
> 
> ...



Ojalá, no...? Pero me parece bastante exagerado y utópico que ese señor diga que el precio de la plata superará al del oro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ojalá, no...? Pero me parece bastante exagerado y utópico que ese señor diga que el precio de la plata superará al del oro.



Entiendo que lo que quiere decir es que se revalorizará en mayor porcentaje que el oro... Que supere el precio del oro es sencillamente imposible

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (30 May 2020)

Cartografía Minera

Joyita que me acabo de encontrar en redes sociales
Cartografia de toda la actividad minera de Mexico: mármol arena...y por supuesto oro y plata
Detalles de cada mina y de cada concesión, donde viene la extensión y las sociedades concesionarias. 
Muy interesante para los compañeros que están invertidos en mineras.


----------



## tristezadeclon (31 May 2020)

*Los comerciantes de oro de Nueva York se están ahogando en un exceso que ayudaron a crear*
Justina Vásquez , Bloomberg 





*Alcista sobre el petróleo y el oro: CEO de Caldwell Investment*


Larry Berman: el aumento de la deuda solo alimentará el precio del oro
El mercado del oro de Nueva York se volvió loco en solo un par de meses, y la lucha por el metal se convirtió en un exceso.
A principios de este año, los comerciantes que habían vendido contratos pagaron un alto precio por cerrar posiciones luego de que la pandemia de coronavirus se hubiera quedado sin vuelos, lo que generó preocupaciones sobre la posibilidad de llevar oro a Nueva York.
Eso llevó a los futuros a la prima más alta al precio spot en cuatro décadas, atrayendo una avalancha de metales a los EE. UU. De todo el mundo. Ahora, los titulares de contratos están tratando de evitar recibir entregas del inventario masivo.
Los futuros de junio cayeron a más de US $ 20 la onza por debajo de agosto a principios de esta semana, desde una prima a mediados de abril. Los avisos para entregar los contratos de junio comienzan a presentarse el jueves. El contrato de junio también está por debajo de los precios spot, luego de obtener una prima de US $ 12 a mediados de mayo y de US $ 60 en marzo.
El fuerte descuento se hace eco de algo de lo que los comerciantes de petróleo vieron a principios de este año, cuando las reservas de crudo aumentaron después de que la demanda de combustible se desplomó. En ese caso extremo, que nadie espera que se repita en oro, los precios cayeron por debajo de cero ya que los comerciantes que compraron futuros pero no pudieron recibir la entrega se vieron obligados a pagar a los compradores para descargar los contratos.
"Es un juego de pollo", dijo Tai Wong, jefe de comercio de derivados de metales en BMO Capital Markets. “De repente, te encuentras con un problema similar al que tenías en el crudo, pero ligeramente diferente: para el crudo, literalmente, no tenían un lugar para colocarlo, mientras que en este caso los especulativos no quieren la molestia logística de sosteniendo metal físico, por eso el costo de rodar se ha volado ".
Desde finales de marzo, un poco más de 17 millones de onzas han llegado a Comex. Eso es más que el aumento total en las tenencias de ETF el año pasado, y casi equivalente a la demanda anual de joyas de la India. Los inventarios alcanzan un récord de 26.3 millones de onzas a partir del miércoles, empequeñeciendo los contratos de junio por valor de 6.1 millones de onzas aún abiertos.
Sin duda, el desequilibrio en el mercado de Nueva York es un fenómeno localizado: el oro sigue teniendo una gran demanda en todo el mundo entre los inversores preocupados por el estado de la economía global.
Las semillas del exceso actual se sembraron cuando el coronavirus cerró los vuelos comerciales a principios de este año y obligó a cerrar algunas refinerías de oro.
Los cierres estrangularon las rutas de suministro que permiten que los lingotes físicos se muevan alrededor del mundo, y llevaron a los bancos a retirarse del arbitraje entre los mercados de Londres y Nueva York.
Al mismo tiempo, la demanda de oro como refugio aumentó en medio de los temores sobre el costo económico de la pandemia.
La prima para los futuros de Nueva York sobre Londres aumentó cuando los operadores se apresuraron a evitar entregar en abril, en lugar de comprar los contratos que habían vendido en corto.
Los comerciantes que intentaron capturar esa prima pudieron organizar la entrega física, aumentando los inventarios. El centro clave de refinación Suiza envió una cantidad récord de oro a los EE. UU. En abril, según cifras que datan de 2012. La casa de moneda Perth de Australia también aumentó la producción el mes pasado y envió barras al Comex.
"Es un mercado de vendedores debido a la prima y los compradores están estancados en este momento", dijo Peter Thomas, vicepresidente senior del corredor Zaner Group, con sede en Chicago, en una entrevista telefónica. "¿Desea entregar ahora, o desea entregar en la parte posterior, donde la prima es alta?"
_--Con la ayuda de Jack Farchy,_

New York gold traders are drowning in a glut they helped create - BNN Bloomberg


----------



## timi (31 May 2020)

dejo esto

"The Largest Ever Physical Transfer Of Gold"


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2020)

El otro día subí un vidrio educativo sobre la prueba de sonido de unos duros de plata, lo pongo.
No seáis crueles con las críticas .


El falso es el calvo, por lo visto los pagan igual o mas a veces que los auténticos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2020)

¿Creéis que esa copia del búfalo de oro pasaría la prueba del ping?.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2020)

Si sí, lo he visto pero he pillado la primera imagen que he visto en esta página.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2020)

Jaja los pelos de indio y chepa del bicho en la falsa están como más rizados.


----------



## fff (31 May 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> El falso es el *calvo*, por lo visto los pagan igual o mas a veces que los auténticos.



El *pelón *querrás decir 

Buen video , el sonido de la plata tiene ese tintineo sostenido, no es definitivo pero si descarta al resto.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 May 2020)

fff dijo:


> El *pelón *querrás decir
> 
> Buen video , el sonido de la plata tiene ese tintineo sostenido, no es definitivo pero si descarta al resto.



Sí, y el tono del tintineo varía por la considerable diferencia de peso entre las buenas por el desgaste pero seguro que nuevos, suenan exactamente .


----------



## Erzam (1 Jun 2020)

Buenas tardes, compañeros:

Alguno de vosotros a realizado compras en CMC, que están en Valladolid ? No los conozco y estoy interesado en unas piezas que disponen en stock.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Buenas tardes, compañeros:
> 
> Alguno de vosotros a realizado compras en CMC, que están en Valladolid ? No los conozco y estoy interesado en unas piezas que disponen en stock.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.



Yo solo te puedo decir que le llamé hace unos 30 días para preguntar y me pareció un tío muy misterioso, no sé como decirte, no me contestaba claramente a nada, el caso es que las opiniones de la tienda en internet no son nada malas.


----------



## cdametalero (1 Jun 2020)

Me uno. También estoy interesado.
Algún forero con experiencia de primera mano?
Tienen precuos interesantes y gastos de envío contenidos.
Lo único que he encontrado de ellos son dos entrevistas de youtube al dueño Germán Vega...


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Jun 2020)

.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jun 2020)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Tipica noticia sensacionalista como la del supuesto tren que habria sido escondido en las montañas de Silesia, y del que nunca mas se supo.
> 
> Los comunistas saquearon la zona a conciencia la zona en 1945 de cualquier cantidad significativa de oro, plata o mercancia valiosa.
> 
> Es cierto que buscadores aficionados polacos a veces desentierran algunos bienes que sepultaron los civiles alemanes que huian del avance del ejercito Rojo en Silesia y Pomerania, pero suelen ser mas bien relojes, cuadros, esculturas, documentos, monedas nazis, etc.



Y rusos. Y no es tan a veces; tengo un conocido de San Petersburgo, que se dedica a buscar tesoros en zonas de batallas.
Supuestamente los soviéticos peinaron la zona y se llevaron todo pero...no es así.

Este tipo, CADA SEMANA, encuentra de todo, desde restos de soldados soviéticos y nazis (que llama para que sean enterrados), a monedas de oro, de plata, granadas, medallas, fusiles y todo tipo de atuendos y demás. Y lo hace todas las semanas, en todo el frente occidental ruso. Recordemos que los nazis estuvieron 3 años en suelo ruso.
Y vive muy bien con lo que saca. Me enseñó hasta placas de soldados caídos de la división azul, que se encontró cerca de krasny bor.

Me da una envidia terrible...aunque a mí me acojona bastante salir por la estepa rusa en busqueda de bunkeres y demás...


----------



## cdametalero (1 Jun 2020)

Gracias Tiburcio y paraisofiscal por las referencias!


----------



## Erzam (1 Jun 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> He tenido varios tratos con él (personalmente, en su tienda. Online no te puedo decir).
> 
> A mi parecer es una persona de confianza, por lo que aunque hablando con él te pueda parecer alguien peculiar o misterioso como comenta @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia , es una persona que sabe lo que hace, que conoce muy bien el mundillo de los metales preciosos (incluídas las mineras) y por lo tanto es de fiar.
> 
> ...



A final de semana os cuento.

Gracias.


----------



## Erzam (1 Jun 2020)

Bueno, ya he realizado la compra por via web. He comprado una pequeña cantidad para probar a ver que tal funcionan.
Os mantengo informados.


----------



## conde84 (1 Jun 2020)

Pero por lo que veo esa web lo unico que hace es enlazarte a otras tiendas online a la hora de comprar, ella misma no vende nada.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Jun 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero por lo que veo esa web lo unico que hace es enlazarte a otras tiendas online a la hora de comprar, ella misma no vende nada.



Y te hace perder tiempo, porque son datos sin actualizar, con precios más bajos, para que entres en sus tiendas. 
Luego te das cuenta y ya no entras nunca más, castigados por listillos.
Otras también lo hacen


----------



## Muttley (2 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y te hace perder tiempo, porque son datos sin actualizar, con precios más bajos, para que entres en sus tiendas.
> Luego te das cuenta y ya no entras nunca más, castigados por listillos.
> Otras también lo hacen



Las tiendas más baratas son Goldsilver y Coininvest por este orden.
Es imposible encontrar la onza más barata de plata en Europa. 
Tampoco ninguna tienda tiene más variedad que Goldsilver por ejemplo en una situación normal. 
Si se encuentra más barata normalmente tiene truco: o los gastos de envío son estratosféricos o el mínimo de compra son 20, 25 o 100 o no está permanentemente actualizado o no incluye el IVA cuando toca.

En USA mejor olvidarse por costes de envío, tasa de cambio y aduanas. 

En ofertas puntuales eldorado o europeanmint tal vez puedan ser algunos céntimos más baratos, incluso para pedidos pequeños debido al precio de envío tan ajustado de necho.

Si no se busca más que maples, filarmónicas, canguros no habría que salirse de los sitios mencionados. 
No hay más.


----------



## cdametalero (2 Jun 2020)

Añado esta, les he comprado otras veces y cuando tienen ofertas suelen ser tan baratos como goldsilver. Gastos de envío 15 euros. Ahora mismo tienen poco stock y caro.
uno onza monedas de Plata


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Jun 2020)

Yo he comprado en antiguamoneda.com pero siempre directamente hablando con el dueño no por medio de internet que pone las cosas bastante mas caras, cuando iba a ferias, convenciones era mejor pues siempre tenia un buen maletin de onzas para la gente que conocia, ahora se a apesebrado bastante y no tiene mucha variedad.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y te hace perder tiempo, porque son datos sin actualizar, con precios más bajos, para que entres en sus tiendas.
> Luego te das cuenta y ya no entras nunca más, castigados por listillos.
> Otras también lo hacen



Lo que anuncian:





La realidad





A lo que hay que añadir los gastos de envío, por lo que por poco que sean, menos de 1700 euros la onza no sale.


----------



## Erzam (2 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Las tiendas más baratas son Goldsilver y Coininvest por este orden.
> Es imposible encontrar la onza más barata de plata en Europa.
> Tampoco ninguna tienda tiene más variedad que Goldsilver por ejemplo en una situación normal.
> Si se encuentra más barata normalmente tiene truco: o los gastos de envío son estratosféricos o el mínimo de compra son 20, 25 o 100 o no está permanentemente actualizado o no incluye el IVA cuando toca.
> ...



El problema de estos sitios son los envíos.
Mira que he comprado veces a Eldorado y siempre a plena satisfacción, pero con lo del virus este mi último pedido se ha perdido en el limbo entre Deutsche Post Mail y Correos. Vamos, que cuando lo suelta Deustsche se corta el tracking. He hablado con un amigo que trabaja en Correos a ver que se puede hacer, pero tengo claro que si la tienda donde compro trabaja con Correos o alguna de sus filiales no compro, por que no tengo seguridad.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Jun 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> El problema de estos sitios son los envíos.
> Mira que he comprado veces a Eldorado y siempre a plena satisfacción, pero con lo del virus este mi último pedido se ha perdido en el limbo entre Deutsche Post Mail y Correos. Vamos, que cuando lo suelta Deustsche se corta el tracking. He hablado con un amigo que trabaja en Correos a ver que se puede hacer, pero tengo claro que si la tienda donde compro trabaja con Correos o alguna de sus filiales no compro, por que no tengo seguridad.



En mi última compra me paso lo mismo, correos me decía que no había salido de Alemania y D.Post en su track me decía y demostraba que llevaba en correos España una semana, al final paciencia. Por otra parte Necho si se pierde el envio responde con un seguro total.

Esto aparte, ¿que os parece el precio de 450 pavos por 20 koalas 2013 envío incluído? .


----------



## timi (2 Jun 2020)

koalas 2013 a 22,5 ,,, parece un buen precio ,,, es mi opinión


----------



## rubicon (2 Jun 2020)

*Monedas Proof vs Monedas No Circuladas*
Históricamente, *las monedas Proof se producían como una especie de prueba para asegurarse de que los troqueles y las prensas funcionaran correctamente.* De hecho, las primeras monedas producidas por la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. nunca entraron en circulación. *Estas fueron acuñadas en 1793 y se cree que están hechos en base a cubiertos de plata provistos por George y Martha Washington.

Bueno, no tenía idea de esto, me parece interesante ver que la mejor calidad en una moneda de inversión actual era el test de hace 100 años.*


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Jun 2020)

Mirando onzas de oro, he visto un pequeño hacklife para lonchafinistas premium:

En las Britannias antiguas, anteriores al 2011 o por ahi he visto que el peso de la moneda es 34,05 gramos, y la Ley 0.9167, lo que hace que el oro que contiene es algo por encima de una onza, concretamente 31,21 gramos. Es decir te estan dando 0,11 gramos por encima de una onza ( a precios actuales vendría a ser 5 euros).

Pero es que además la aleación por lo que he visto es de plata, por lo que además "te regalan" 2,84 gramos de plata.

100 Pounds - Elizabeth II, United Kingdom








*Features*

CountryUnited KingdomQueenElizabeth II (_1952-date_)TypeNon-circulating coinYears1998-2012Value100 Pounds (100)CurrencyFine Gold, Britannia series (_1987-date_)CompositionGold (.9167)Weight34.05 gDiameter32.69 mmShapeRoundOrientationMedal alignment ↑↑ReferencesKM# 1011, Sp# BP4


----------



## Daviot (2 Jun 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> *Monedas Proof vs Monedas No Circuladas*
> Históricamente, *las monedas Proof se producían como una especie de prueba para asegurarse de que los troqueles y las prensas funcionaran correctamente.* De hecho, las primeras monedas producidas por la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. nunca entraron en circulación. *Estas fueron acuñadas en 1793 y se cree que están hechos en base a cubiertos de plata provistos por George y Martha Washington.
> 
> Bueno, no tenía idea de esto, me parece interesante ver que la mejor calidad en una moneda de inversión actual era el test de hace 100 años.*



No estoy de acuerdo con lo que usted o el artículo afirman. Puedo asegurar que una moneda Proof como la que se muestra en la fotografía no se obtiene probando los troqueles. Creo que están cofundiendolo con los "First strikes" o primeros golpes que es una cosa distinta.

Para obtener una moneda proof los troqueles tienen que ser lijados a conciencia para obtener ese acabado de espejo en las monedas.


----------



## Daviot (2 Jun 2020)

Pero la que aparece en el post citado a modo de ilustración si lo tiene.


----------



## Muttley (3 Jun 2020)

En relación a la falsificación de monedas de oro en otro post, copio aquí mis consideraciones al respecto:

Falsos lingotes de oro

Otras consideraciones.
La diferencia de densidad entre el tungsteno y el oro es de un 0,26%. (19500kg/m3 del oro vs 19250kg/m3)
Eso en una moneda de oro de una onza como una eagle se traduce en que hay que corregir 0,08 gramos a mayores (31,1 x 0,0026) en el mismo volumen en una moneda hecha a base de tungsteno.
Y eso canta en una báscula tan alto como Pavarotti. Hemos dicho que el límite razonable es 0,03 Grs por abajo y por arriba como tolerancia aceptada al venir de distintas partidas de material aleado. 
Las dimensiones de diámetro y espesor deben ser clavadas al venir de la misma máquina troqueladora. 
En una American eagle normal
91.67% Au, 3% Ag, 5.33% Cu
Es decir, hay que corregir la aleación de Tungsteno-Ag-Cu metiendo más Ag y menos Cu para que de la masa en el volumen fijo.
No he encontrado que el tungsteno se pueda alear con Ag así de entrada ni con un metal de de densidad mayor. Es decir necesitarían una capa distinta de Ag en el sándwich monedil de “tungsteno-plata-chapado de oro”.
Si se puede con cobre pero del 10-40%. Esto no sirve.
A mi me parece muy muy muy jodido como he dicho antes que claven el peso al miligramo como en el anuncio De AliExpress


Y todo esto en monedas aleadas tipo American eagle o krugerrand donde se podría jugar al Quimicefa y una receta que como digo no veo nada nada clara.
En monedas 999 como una Maple NO cuela. Imposible replicar densidad de oro. Siempre cantaría esos 0,08grs de menos....o cantaría en grosor/diametro (normalmente en la primera).

Un lingote es otro cantar.
Al no tener dimensiones o forma estándar y cada fabricante hace los suyos, los comerciales, no los good delivery de 400oz que esos si son estándar, es mucho más facil el replicado corrigiendo el par de gramos por kg de menos camuflándolos en las dimensiones o el blister.

En resumen:
Si una moneda da las dimensiones de espesor y diámetro clavadas y una diferencia de peso entorno a 0,03grs por onza o menor las posibilidades que sea buena son del 99,99%.
Y si nos la cuelan, se la cuelan a un compro oro donde tienen densimetro y piedra de toque.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> En relación a la falsificación de monedas de oro en otro post, copio aquí mis consideraciones al respecto:
> 
> Falsos lingotes de oro
> 
> ...



Completo lo del oro y tugsteno con el tema del sonido. Como podeis ver en este video eso tampoco se puede falsificar ni ahora ni creo que se pueda nunca. Cuando Dios creó el oro fue por algo



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubicon (3 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con lo que usted o el artículo afirman. Puedo asegurar que una moneda Proof como la que se muestra en la fotografía no se obtiene probando los troqueles. Creo que están cofundiendolo con los "First strikes" o primeros golpes que es una cosa distinta.
> 
> Para obtener una moneda proof los troqueles tienen que ser lijados a conciencia para obtener ese acabado de espejo en las monedas.



Compartí el artículo porque me parecía clarificador sobre las diferencias entre las monedas proof y las no circuladas, que no siempre está del todo claro. Luego, cada mint tendrá su método de producción y perfeccionamiento para lograr ese acabado espejado.

No se si has podido leer el artículo completo, la parte de los troqueles lo menciona en el párrafo que compartí, pero luego explica otras diferencias fundamentales. Simplemente destacaba que hacen 100 años las proof eran prueba de troqueles, eran test, y luego se han convertido en lo que tanto anhelamos hoy.


----------



## Delrey (3 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> En relación a la falsificación de monedas de oro en otro post, copio aquí mis consideraciones al respecto:
> 
> Falsos lingotes de oro
> 
> ...



si utilizan un nucleo de platino con algun otro material quizas sea posible acertar el peso y dimensiones de una moneda de oro


----------



## Muttley (3 Jun 2020)

Delrey dijo:


> si utilizan un nucleo de platino con algun otro material quizas sea posible acertar el peso y dimensiones de una moneda de oro



Se ha intentado.
Es un clásico, pero no cuela de nuevo porque canta en la báscula, 0,15grs menos. 




_40 Reales. 1863. MADRID. 3,18 grs. Platino. FALSA de ÉPOCA. 29.10.2013. Soler y Llach.
En esta pieza vemos como se le va el baño y se aprecia el color grisáceo del platino.
Su peso real seria de 3,33 gramos._


----------



## Zhaank (3 Jun 2020)

Para oro los que me cuelgan aquí abajo jajajajjssssssssssjjjjjjjjjjj :V


----------



## fff (3 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Otras consideraciones.
> La diferencia de densidad entre el tungsteno y el oro es de un 0,26%. (19500kg/m3 del oro vs 19250kg/m3)
> Eso en una moneda de oro de una onza como una eagle se traduce en que hay que corregir 0,08 gramos a mayores (31,1 x 0,0026) en el mismo volumen en una moneda hecha a base de tungsteno.
> Y eso canta en una báscula tan alto como Pavarotti. Hemos dicho que el límite razonable es 0,03 Grs por abajo y por arriba como tolerancia aceptada al venir de distintas partidas de material aleado.
> ...



Yo creo que no hilaría tan fino, y acepto hasta 0.1, ten en cuenta que las básculas tambien tienen su margen. En cualquier caso, *la fuente debe ser fiable 100%, es indispensable.* Y comprar al que conoce sus monedas... ojo con las herencias y ventas rápidas... a estas alturas deberiamos reconocer a un 'listillo'

Lingote, nunca.

Preferencia moneda histórica, y siempre 20FF a soberano. 

Puede que llegue el dia que hagan eagles de tungsteno creibles, pero todavia no es ese día.


----------



## Higadillas (3 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Se ha intentado.
> Es un clásico, pero no cuela de nuevo porque canta en la báscula, 0,15grs menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 337715
> ...



Esta canta a la legua.... es fundida además. Un axiomo de Borja


----------



## jaris (3 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Completo lo del oro y tugsteno con el tema del sonido. Como podeis ver en este video eso tampoco se puede falsificar ni ahora ni creo que se pueda nunca. Cuando Dios creó el oro fue por algo
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



¿el sonido es igual sea cual sea el tamaño de la moneda?, es decir suena igual una onza, que media o 1 cuarto.
gracias


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Jun 2020)

jaris dijo:


> ¿el sonido es igual sea cual sea el tamaño de la moneda?, es decir suena igual una onza, que media o 1 cuarto.
> gracias



No. Cada moneda tiene su sonido. Depende del peso tamaño y también aleación. Por lo que he visto, las que llevan algo de aleación mantienen el ping durante más tiempo, en las de 24k, el ping dura menos.

En una moneda pequeña durará menos. En regla general cuanto mayor sea la moneda mayor la sonoridad, pero si es de oro, aunque sea pequeña y el ping dure poco, será agudo y nítido. En ningún caso será una especie de "tuk" feote como pasa en el tugsteno o en las monedas de euro.

Creo que fue Tiburcio quien colgó la aplicación precious coin tester: Precious Coin Tester en la que le metes los datos de la moneda y te dice si es buena. Por lo que he visto y aunque es solo orientativa funciona bastante bien.


----------



## jaris (3 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No. Cada moneda tiene su sonido. Depende del peso tamaño y también aleación. Por lo que he visto, las que llevan algo de aleación mantienen el ping durante más tiempo, en las de 24k, el ping dura menos.
> 
> En una moneda pequeña durará menos. En regla general cuanto mayor sea la moneda mayor la sonoridad, pero si es de oro, aunque sea pequeña y el ping dure poco, será agudo y nítido. En ningún caso será una especie de "tuk" feote como pasa en el tugsteno o en las monedas de euro.
> 
> Creo que fue Tiburcio quien colgó la aplicación precious coin tester: Precious Coin Tester en la que le metes los datos de la moneda y te dice si es buena. Por lo que he visto y aunque es solo orientativa funciona bastante bien.



gracias por tu rapida respuesta


----------



## Tichy (3 Jun 2020)

fff dijo:


> Yo creo que no hilaría tan fino, y acepto hasta 0.1, ten en cuenta que las básculas tambien tienen su margen. En cualquier caso, *la fuente debe ser fiable 100%, es indispensable.* Y comprar al que conoce sus monedas... ojo con las herencias y ventas rápidas... a estas alturas deberiamos reconocer a un 'listillo'
> 
> Lingote, nunca.
> 
> ...



Y el día en que hagan napoleones, soberanos o Alfonsinas de tungsteno creíbles está todavía más lejano. 
Y ahora, cada uno que compre lo que quiera.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Se ha intentado.
> Es un clásico, pero no cuela de nuevo porque canta en la báscula, 0,15grs menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 337715
> ...



Y sin ya mencionar los serios defectos en el busto de Isabel II, sobretodo en la cara y botonera.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Jun 2020)

fff dijo:


> Yo creo que no hilaría tan fino, y acepto hasta 0.1, ten en cuenta que las básculas tambien tienen su margen. En cualquier caso, *la fuente debe ser fiable 100%, es indispensable.* Y comprar al que conoce sus monedas... ojo con las herencias y ventas rápidas... a estas alturas deberiamos reconocer a un 'listillo'
> 
> Lingote, nunca.
> 
> ...




Yo personalmente también prefiero Napoleónes a soberanos pero no le tengo mucho miedo al soberano, los verdaderamente peligrosos soberanos por su gran logro de calidad en la falsificación están acuñados en oro de 917, osea su ley, con lo cual no tienen ningún problema para un inversor/ahorrador en oro, otra cosa es un coleccionista sibarida, además son de época y se dan el 90% en los años 1910,11,12,13 y 1914, de Jorge, en los demás casos de soberanos son más burdos y fáciles de detectar, los de los años 70 Suizos también se deberían considerar falsos pero su ley es la correcta así como muy pulcros en su acuñación, los soberanos con menos falsificaciones de todos son los de los 60 y 70.
Es una gran pieza, solo conociéndola un poco evitas mucho, simplemente con las medidas tomadas con las demás piezas es suficiente, la mejor medida de todas es la procedencia, hay que ser fiel al proveedor de confianza, una vez te encuentras agusto con tu proveedor no cambies por unos pocos €.
Tenéis que conocer las fechas de los monarcas, pues es frecuente que aparezcan fechas imposibles que delatan que se trata de una falsificación, esto también se da con las Alfonsinas Españolas, sobre todo con la del año 1890 (Alfonso XII en esa fecha era polvo Santo).


----------



## Daviot (3 Jun 2020)

Bueno pero no os olvidéis que el precio del oro está corrigiendo y es una buena oportunidad para comprar más.

Por mi parte 2 gallos han ido a la buchaca.


----------



## Muttley (3 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno pero no os olvidéis que el precio del oro está corrigiendo y es una buena oportunidad para comprar más.
> 
> Por mi parte 2 gallos han ido a la buchaca



Que casualidad....







Hoy he salido a la compra y me he llevado 3 monedas de oro de 2R sudafricanas, que faltaban en mi colección A las que ya tenía ganas. Tiradas entre los 3000 y los 20000 con una media de 10000.
Fabricadas desde 1961 hasta 1983. Efigie de Jan Van Riebeeck, fundador de Ciudad del Cabo. Rand refineries fabricantes del krugerrand. 
De estas cada hay menos, se han fundido muchísimas y las tiradas fueron muy cortas.


..... y luego otros 3 soberanos para completar.

En peso 6 soberanos.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jun 2020)

¿A cuánto la Oz aprox?


----------



## Muttley (3 Jun 2020)

Yo he metido caña al oro desde septiembre del año pasado. 
Un poco de todo pequeño y grande, incluyendo esa panda de oro que ya sabes. En todos los casos por debajo de 1500 euro por onza, menos estos 2R y soberanos que me han costado algo más caros, a spot +5 y a spot actual. 
Yo, de plata ya me considero servido y he adquirido poca este año que ya metí acelerador en 2018 y comienzos de 2019. 
Alguna oportunidad. Y alguna cosilla que me faltaba para ir completando alguna colección.

Pues enseña enseña y ponme los dientes largos como haces siempre!


----------



## Tichy (3 Jun 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Yo personalmente también prefiero Napoleónes a soberanos pero no le tengo mucho miedo al soberano, los verdaderamente peligrosos soberanos por su gran logro de calidad en la falsificación están acuñados en oro de 917, osea su ley, con lo cual no tienen ningún problema para un inversor/ahorrador en oro, otra cosa es un coleccionista sibarida, además son de época y se dan el 90% en los años 1910,11,12,13 y 1914, de Jorge, en los demás casos de soberanos son más burdos y fáciles de detectar, los de los años 70 Suizos también se deberían considerar falsos pero su ley es la correcta así como muy pulcros en su acuñación, los soberanos con menos falsificaciones de todos son los de los 60 y 70.



Sin ánimo de molestar, si hablamos de años, vamos a ser precisos. Los soberanos de Jorge V comienzan en 1911. Si es de 1910, es de Eduardo VII.


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2020)

Alemania rebaja el IVA del 19% al 16%

Para los plateros, Alemania bajará el iva en diciembre


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

las de los chinos las rebajan un poco :/


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Jun 2020)

Si, últimamente tienen algún tipo de descontrol con las ofertas. Ayer si ir mas lejos, tenían en venta con oferta 22 de estas monedas de plata: 

*Australian Wedge-tailed Eagle 2016 1oz silver Proof High Relief Coin NGC69 + COA - GOLDSILVER.BE*

A la módica cantidad de 24€, ¡¡¡¡24 MISERABLES EUROS!!!! cuando es una moneda que salió en la Perth Mind a un precio de 51€ y que dificilmente encontraras por menos de 40 € + gastos de envío. Aquí en el foro volaron 2 a ese precio no hace ni 15 días.
Pues de repente sacan 22, no a 27,32€ que ya está regalada, si no a 24€. Ni que decir tiene que metí las 22 en la cesta junto con otras que tenia en espera, atendí una llamada que me entro de trabajo, ni 5 minutos, y cuando le dí a comprar ya habían volado. alguien ha triunfado y no he sido yo...También sospecho, que igual se dieron cuenta del error y las han retirado de la venta...quien sabe.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

Pero al final es una onza con diferente dibujo.
A mí no me extraña que en cualquier momento, lo que antes se "vendía" con un sobreprecio, llegue un momento en el que ese sobreprecio "vuele".
Porque al fin y al cabo es una onza. Los dibujos y relieves pueden molar, luego pasar de moda, salir otros,...
Al final lo que queda es su peso.

Puede haber varias razones de las que se han comentado.

Pero yo siempre pienso en la que he dicho primero, por eso, aunque he adquirido alguna con "premium", lo he hecho cuando bajaron mucho los precios, a 15 y pico la onza, llegando al 16 y pico alguna y poco más.

Cada uno tendrá sus razones, gustos y motivaciones, claro.

Si alguien está pensando en venderlas más adelante y sacar un beneficio, es una opción. Aunque yo creo que ese beneficio es tan mínimo y tiene el riesgo comentado, que no justifica en mi opinión, entrar en esas operaciones.


----------



## kragh (4 Jun 2020)

Ya quedan solo 4, una volo. La verdad es una muy buena oferta y como dices no indica que tengan ninguna tara ni defecto alguno.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero al final es una onza con diferente dibujo.
> A mí no me extraña que en cualquier momento, lo que antes se "vendía" con un sobreprecio, llegue un momento en el que ese sobreprecio "vuele".
> Porque al fin y al cabo es una onza. Los dibujos y relieves pueden molar, luego pasar de moda, salir otros,...
> Al final lo que queda es su peso.
> ...



Bueno, estas lo tiene todo, Mind reconocida, acabado proof, alto relieve, gradado NGC, y con ese acabado cóncavo a espejo son preciosas joder...

maxime teniendo en cuenta que te estan vendiendo unos canguros de mierda, con todos mis respeto para los canguros, a *23€, *y sinceramente*, no hay color.*


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Jun 2020)

Bueno, pues alguien las va a disfrutar o a sacarles una pasta...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Jun 2020)

Conocí esta serie de la Perth mind de casualidad, y a lo tonto, me he hecho con una buena colección de ellas. Pondría fotos, pero me acojona no saber borrar los datos ocultos correctamente...


----------



## juanantonioperez (4 Jun 2020)

Parece que la diferencia es el año.. unas son del 2020 y las otras no pone nada precisamente las que no tienen fecha son más económicas por lo que podria cuadrar


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, estas lo tiene todo, Mind reconocida, acabado proof, alto relieve, gradado NGC, y con ese acabado cóncavo a espejo son preciosas joder...
> 
> maxime teniendo en cuenta que te estan vendiendo unos canguros de mierda, con todos mis respeto para los canguros, a *23€, *y sinceramente*, no hay color.*



Esa la pude comprar cuando estaban baratas, era un poco más cara. No recuerdo pero igual se iba a 19-20 cuando otras que ahora están a 23-25, estaban a 16 y algo.
Al final no la compré porque no volaba


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

Sí.
A mí también me pasó (con otras)
Cuando hay buenas ofertas y demanda, vuelan


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

juanantonioperez dijo:


> Parece que la diferencia es el año.. unas son del 2020 y las otras no pone nada precisamente las que no tienen fecha son más económicas por lo que podria cuadrar



Sí. Puede ser eso.
A veces ofertan monedas que son de diferentes años, a elegir. Y las rebajan un poco.
O no están digamos tan perfectas, y suelen rebajar algo


----------



## Muttley (4 Jun 2020)

El BCE no defrauda y amplía en 600.000 millones su programa anticoronavirus

600000 minolles de euros más. 
Mas Hives 35 por el culo te la....
Que más Dax.

Bueno para oro y plata.
Depreciacion del euro frente a dólar y otra vez a 1,09$.

Y los violines suenan....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Jun 2020)

¿Tienes de vecino a Chuck Norris?


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

Sí, pues ten cuidado con los vesinos, a ver si van a jacer un butrón


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

Sí pero las pandas no son del casero....


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

Menudos dentacos de sierra que le están metiendo al bigbroder. 
Están metiendo unos buenos meneos


----------



## Muttley (4 Jun 2020)

Yo tampoco pienso mucho en ello. 
Pero si a los institucionales les riegan de dinero a coste cero y a devolver dentro de x años....donde meterían los cuartos...

....en empresas cotizando a precios de proyecciones futuras creadas de la ilusión y endeudadas al máximo operando en una realidad social africana, Bonos institucionales al 0,5%...y seguramente mucho iría a alimentar la mentira para que la rueda siguiera girando....las pvtas, los yates y la coca...es difícil renunciar a todo.

....pero seguro que algo, por si acaso va al oro y a la plata. No mucho. Si antes era un activo de perdedores y amarrateguis...el Javi Clemente de la inversión...ahora las cosas han cambiado. Si antes separaban cero. Ahora lo harán un 10%.

Estamos en el capítulo 1.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> El BCE no defrauda y amplía en 600.000 millones su programa anticoronavirus
> 
> 600000 minolles de euros más.
> Mas Hives 35 por el culo te la....
> ...



Que siga la fiesta


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo tampoco pienso mucho en ello.
> Pero si a los institucionales les riegan de dinero a coste cero y a devolver dentro de x años....donde meterían los cuartos...
> 
> ....en empresas cotizando a precios de proyecciones futuras creadas de la ilusión y endeudadas al máximo operando en una realidad social africana, Bonos institucionales al 0,5%...y seguramente mucho iría a alimentar la mentira para que la rueda siguiera girando....las pvtas, los yates y la coca...es difícil renunciar a todo.
> ...



He estado dando vueltas a la situación actual y os digo cómo lo veo.

El dinero que están imprimiendo sí que está causando inflación, pero no en los precios de las cosas sino en la bolsa que es donde se está metiendo ese dinero.

Eso es lo que explica que empresas con muchas dificultades o con peores perspectivas de beneficios están cotizando a precios por encima del batacazo de marzo.

En esta situación es difícil que el oro suba mucho porque el dinero se dedica fundamentalmente a comprar fondos y acciones

Pero una vez puesto en circulación ese dinero se va a ir filtrando poco a poco hacia los que estamos más abajo.

El directivo al que le han duplicado el sueldo contratará 3 asistentes para su vivienda en vez de uno, el que de un buen pelotazo en bolsa y se comprará un Lamborghini, el concesionario de Lamborghini ampliará la plantilla y se irá de vacaciones al Caribe... en fin es cuestión de tiempo que el dinero que está ahora en la bolsa se vaya filtrando al mundo real. 

Cuando esto pase no sé qué plazo quizás 1 2 o 3 años, mucha gente se va a dar cuenta de que lo que tiene es confeti... muchos van a ahorrar como cabrones durante esta crisis para luego darse cuenta de qué color que han orado no les llega ni para un café...

No sé cómo será esa transición a esa hiperinflacion pues nadie vivió lo que fue la República de Weimar pero por lo que he leído cuándo empieza es un proceso rápido qué va a pillar a mucho.

Ante las sombras que plantea el futuro pero que lo inteligente es diversificar una parte bolsa en empresas con buenos fundamentales para ver si pillamos algo de la subida, otra parte en oro qué habrá aquilatando cuando haya recortes de precio, y siempre una parte de confeti que la gente aún cambia por los anteriores.

El que tenga posibles puede mirar algo de inmuebles para alquilar pues es fácil que bajen de precio en los próximos dos años.

Así que no os comáis mucho el coco si hay más dinero en circulación y las mismas cosas que comprar con ese dinero subirá el precio antes o despues 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody (4 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Se ha intentado.
> Es un clásico, pero no cuela de nuevo porque canta en la báscula, 0,15grs menos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 337715
> ...



pues yo me he pillado esto:



soy mas conservador he intento tener las diferntes inversiones y recursos mas equilibrados..


----------



## Night (5 Jun 2020)

estoy planteandome comprar algun lingotazo de oro
he visto esta web (Comprar Lingotes de Oro online | coininvest.com) pero el precio del oro es un poco mas alto que el del mercado, pero claro, lo tienes en fisico...

que recomendais??


----------



## cdametalero (5 Jun 2020)

Night dijo:


> estoy planteandome comprar algun lingotazo de oro
> he visto esta web (Comprar Lingotes de Oro online | coininvest.com) pero el precio del oro es un poco mas alto que el del mercado, pero claro, lo tienes en fisico...
> 
> que recomendais??



Coininvest es una de las mejores (por no decir la mejor) tienda de Europa donde comprar, envíos ultrarrápidos y muy buenos precios. También tienes goldsilver.be. Hay muchas más, pero te hablo de las que tengo experiencia. En españa la más barata parece ser ventadeorocmc de la que un par de foreros han dado buenas referencias.
Sobre físico debes pensar si quieres lingote o moneda. Mi opinión es que moneda, aunque soy novicio en esto de los mps.
Saludos.


----------



## Night (5 Jun 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Coininvest es una de las mejores (por no decir la mejor) tienda de Europa donde comprar, envíos ultrarrápidos y muy buenos precios. También tienes goldsilver.be. Hay muchas más, pero te hablo de las que tengo experiencia. En españa la más barata parece ser ventadeorocmc de la que un par de foreros han dado buenas referencias.
> Sobre físico debes pensar si quieres lingote o moneda. Mi opinión es que moneda.
> Saludos.



por que crees que es mejor moneda que lingote?
gracias!


----------



## cdametalero (5 Jun 2020)

Night dijo:


> por que crees que es mejor moneda que lingote?
> gracias!



Simplemente porque les añades un valor numismático, son más bonitas de mirar (gollum, gollum) y más reconocibles y vendibles.
Ahora, me refiero a lingotes de hasta una onza. Si vas a por algo que supere los 31 gramos y buscas precio vé a por lingotes (a partir de 100g. suelen salir mas baratos aunque hay ofertas puntuales en lingotes de menor tamaño 20 o 50g.).
O puedes combinar lingotes y monedas.


----------



## Night (5 Jun 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Simplemente porque les añades un valor numismático, son más bonitas de mirar (gollum, gollum) y más reconocibles y vendibles.
> Ahora, me refiero a lingotes de hasta una onza. Si vas a por algo que supere los 31 gramos y buscas precio vé a por lingotes (a partir de 100g. suelen salir mas baratos aunque hay ofertas puntuales en lingotes de menor tamaño 20 o 50g.).
> O puedes combinar lingotes y monedas.



muchas gracias!
la verdad es que estoy un poco perdido y no se si va a compensar comprar pensando en la posible crisis


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

Aqui la gente es mas de monedas. La verdad es que son bonitas las condenadas

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (5 Jun 2020)

Night dijo:


> muchas gracias!
> la verdad es que estoy un poco perdido y no se si va a compensar comprar pensando en la posible crisis



Tarde o temprano te va a compensar, a tí o a tus hijos. La pregunta es si vas a tener prisa para sacártelas de encima.


----------



## Just (5 Jun 2020)

La principal razón desde mi punto de vista es que las monedas son mucho más difíciles de falsificar. Y eso es bueno para ti cuando compras (aunque si compras en una tienda no te hace falta entender, son fiables) pero sobre todo cuando vendas a un particular si llega el caso, porque ese particular que te compra lo tendrá más fácil contigo que si fuese un lingote. 





Night dijo:


> por que crees que es mejor moneda que lingote?
> gracias!


----------



## rubicon (5 Jun 2020)

Creen que tendra mercado de reventa?? Me acojonan los valores de salida de cada una, por eso ni me lo planteo.

*Subasta de troqueles*


> La casa de subastas David Lawrence Rare Coins subastará este domingo *un lote de 72 placas metálicas que constituyen los troqueles reales que fueron utilizados para crear el cuño final* y, en algunos casos, los diseños de prueba que los precedieron. En su mayoría, son motivos de finales del siglo XIX y principios del siglo XX, este grupo diverso consiste en *placas y matrices para acuñaciones de Estados Unidos, América del Sur y Central y algunas naciones europeas.*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Jun 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Creen que tendra mercado de reventa?? Me acojonan los valores de salida de cada una, por eso ni me lo planteo.
> 
> *Subasta de troqueles*




Esto parecen de billetes no ?

Hace unos meses subastaron troqueles de monedas de los reyes catolicos alcanzando mas de 1500 euros la pareja, eso sin contar con la comision de la casa de subastas, imaginaros para lo que se quieren esos troqueles y por lo que se pagan esos precios.


----------



## Muttley (7 Jun 2020)

Interesantísimo artículo de Butler en silver seek describiendo en esquema de préstamo de metal entre minas, COMEX y bancos centrales. 
Así si entiende el precio artificialmente bajo de oro y plata. 

The Return of Precious Metals Leasing | Silverseek

Voy a describir algo que, por adelantado, sé que probablemente le parecerá inverosímil y le costará creerlo, incluso después de pensarlo bien. Sin embargo, le pido respetuosamente que persista en intentar comprender lo que voy a describir porque si lo hace, llegará a entender algo que me llevó diez años comprender por mi cuenta.

Le pido que imagine que es dueño de un apartamento que alquila con fines de lucro. *Su inquilino, sin que usted lo sepa y sin su permiso, se da la vuelta y vende su apartamento a un tercero no relacionado y se embolsa el producto de la venta. Por supuesto, al enterarse de esta transacción fraudulenta, usted tomaría todos los medios legales,* incluido el contacto con los funcionarios encargados de hacer cumplir la ley para deshacer y rectificar la situación.

Aunque estoy seguro de que estarán de acuerdo en que lo que acabo de describir es tan escandaloso como para ser casi increíble en su audacia, *lo que acabo de describir es cómo funciona el arrendamiento de metales preciosos, con la excepción de que el prestamista y propietario original del oro o la plata sabe que su metal se venderá a un tercero y que el propietario original no recibirá ninguna de las ganancias de la venta, sólo un pequeño ingreso por alquiler y una promesa de devolución del metal algún día.*

Los lectores de larga data conocen mi descubrimiento de la manipulación del precio de la plata mediante la venta corta concentrada en el COMEX alrededor de 1985, tras un desafío de mi ahora difunto amigo y mentor de la plata, Israel Friedman. Izzy me había pedido que explicara cómo la plata podía estar deprimida en su precio, a unos 5 dólares en ese momento, a pesar de estar en un déficit físico documentado, donde el mundo consumía más plata de la que producía. Me llevó un año encontrar la explicación, y sorprendentemente, esa misma explicación aún se aplica hoy en día.

Lo que los lectores de larga data pueden no saber es que mi lucha por descubrir, incluso después de descubrir el mecanismo que deprimía los precios ante un déficit físico, era cómo llegaba al mercado suficiente metal físico para equilibrar el déficit y mantener los precios de la plata artificialmente bajos. Si me llevó un año entero descubrir el mecanismo de ventas al descubierto del COMEX, me llevaría más de una década - diez largos años - descubrir cómo llegaba al mercado suficiente plata física para satisfacer el déficit documentado entre la producción y el consumo.

No entraré en detalles, pero fue una época muy difícil para mí y, en particular, para mi familia, ya que estaba, literalmente, *consumido por el rompecabezas de cómo llegaba al mercado suficiente plata física en cantidades suficientes para satisfacer lo que era un evidente déficit continuo. *Intenté sacarlo de mi mente y seguir con la vida de otras maneras, pero no pude, era un enigma y un desafío intelectual del que no había escapatoria. Todo el tiempo, leí y contemplé todo lo que pude relacionado con la plata. Por lo tanto, sabía que no era la simple venta de vainilla de los inversores lo que satisfacía el déficit físico de plata en curso, pero no podía poner el dedo en la llaga de la fuente real del metal.

Luego, a mediados de los años 90, me di cuenta de cuál era la explicación para el continuo flujo de plata física que llegaba al mercado frente a los precios súper deprimidos. Había estado leyendo sobre el arrendamiento y venta a futuro de oro y plata que involucraba a bancos centrales, comerciantes de lingotes y compañías mineras, pero como la mayoría de la gente, no estaba muy seguro de qué se trataba este arrendamiento y venta a futuro. Entonces un día, todo encajó.

*Los bancos centrales, con grandes reservas de oro (y algunos de plata también) habían sido convencidos por los bancos de lingotes de Wall Street y Londres para desplegar una parte de sus grandes reservas que estaban en sus bóvedas acumulando polvo. Los bancos centrales no podían vender su oro y plata directamente ya que eso requeriría una divulgación completa, así que los bancos de lingotes tramaron un plan para eludir las ventas directas de metales y convencieron a los bancos centrales de que alquilaran su metal a un bajo tipo de interés. Los bancos centrales, liberados de la obligación de informar sobre la venta de su metal, estaban más que felices de desprenderse físicamente del metal arrendado a cambio de un mísero ingreso, bajo el razonamiento de que era mejor algún rendimiento que ningún rendimiento*.

*Completando el esquema, los bancos de lingotes persuadieron entonces a un número de grandes compañías mineras, como Barrick Gold y AngloGold, para que aceptaran ventas futuras, que en esencia eran acuerdos de los mineros para recibir el producto de la venta del oro y la plata arrendados por los bancos centrales por prometer devolver el metal algún día de la producción futura al precio entonces vigente. En esencia, los bancos centrales alquilaban su oro y plata (sus apartamentos) por un pequeño ingreso de alquiler y luego veían como su metal era vendido por los inquilinos (las compañías mineras) mientras que los inquilinos se embolsaban el producto de la venta y prometían devolver el metal (los apartamentos) algún día - todo supervisado y garantizado por los bancos de lingotes (sí, incluyendo JPMorgan).*


Si bien todo el plan de arrendamiento de metales preciosos era tan disparatado y fraudulento como acabo de describir, también fue tan real como la lluvia durante muchos años *y permitió que decenas de millones de onzas de oro y cientos de millones de onzas de plata se vendieran en el mercado, manteniendo los precios bajo control y compensando cualquier déficit físico de plata.* Cuando lo pensé detenidamente y descubrí lo descabellado y fraudulento que era todo el negocio, hice todo lo posible para alertar a todos de que lo que estaba sucediendo no sólo era una locura, sino también una manipulación de los precios del oro y la plata.

Fue más o menos en esa época que me introduje en Internet y la primera o una de las primeras cosas que publiqué en Internet fue una copia de una carta que envié a Alan Greenspan, Presidente de la Reserva Federal y a Robert Rubin, Secretario del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos, sobre el arrendamiento de metales preciosos hace 23 años. Aunque recibí respuestas tanto de la Reserva Federal como de los funcionarios del Tesoro, el arrendamiento de metales persistió.

Letter to Alan Greenspan | Gold Eagle 

También escribí a todos los reguladores que se me ocurrieron, incluyendo la SEC y la CFTC, así como a Barrick Gold y a sus auditores, Price Waterhouse - todo sin éxito. *Les advertí que el arrendamiento de metales preciosos estaba deprimiendo artificialmente el precio y terminaría costando miles de millones en pérdidas. Eventualmente el arrendamiento de metales preciosos y la venta anticipada explotaron en la cara de los practicantes, como tenía que suceder, ya que tanto Barrick como AngloGold perdieron 10.000 millones de dólares cada una y otras compañías mineras muchos miles de millones más porque, esencialmente, este arrendamiento era poco más que una venta corta indisimulada e ilimitada*.

*El final del leasing marcó el comienzo y fue en gran parte responsable de los mercados alcistas de oro y plata que duraron hasta el 2011. Sin embargo, no fue que el leasing muriera de alguna manera dramática cuando los reguladores entraron y lo declararon fraudulento* - los jugadores simplemente perdieron demasiado dinero y terminó en una nota ignominiosa - mejor olvidarlo y con suerte nunca volver.

Entonces, ¿por qué te he sometido a este paseo por el carril de la memoria del arrendamiento de metales preciosos? Porque la bestia ha regresado de la muerte, sólo que esta vez con un propósito e intención diferente. Antes de entrar en lo que está impulsando el renacimiento del arrendamiento de metales preciosos, por favor permítanme la oportunidad de explicar por qué es intrínsecamente fraudulento y por qué muchos no pueden ver el fraude. Una vez más, no estoy castigando a nadie que no pueda verlo, después de todo, acabo de confesar que me tomó una década completa para entenderlo.

*El principal problema es con la palabra "alquiler". *Todos sabemos lo que es un contrato de arrendamiento y sería raro si alguno de nosotros no hubiera estado involucrado en el alquiler o arrendamiento de un coche o un apartamento o en el arrendamiento de un apartamento o casa a otros. El alquiler es un componente integral de la vida moderna y todo tipo de bienes raíces, así como todo tipo de tren, avión, automóvil o equipo se arrienda regularmente.

El común denominador de todas estas cosas es que son bienes útiles que se espera que sean utilizados constructivamente y devueltos a tiempo. Incluso cuando el uso da lugar a un desgaste (automóviles, aviones y equipo) en contraposición a los bienes inmuebles, los pagos de arrendamiento reflejarían eso (como lo atestiguaría cualquier persona que pague cargos por kilometraje extra en un automóvil arrendado).

Ahora bien, *piense en un lingote de oro y plata, ninguno de los cuales es un bien útil en el sentido de los bienes típicamente arrendados como se ha indicado anteriormente. No puedes conducir un lingote de oro o vivir en un lingote de plata. La única finalidad "útil" de un lingote de oro o de plata es convertirlo en dinero en efectivo mediante su venta o, en el caso de la joyería o el consumo industrial, convertir o destruir el lingote. Nadie va a pedir prestado un lingote de oro o plata simplemente para sostener esos lingotes y dejarlos intactos. El único valor de un lingote de oro o plata es venderlo a otra persona o convertirlo en alguna otra forma, esencialmente destruyendo el lingote - pero ninguno de esos usos es consistente con nuestra comprensión de la palabra "arrendamiento".*

Por lo tanto, todo el concepto de arrendamiento de metales preciosos es absurdo. Una vez que uno se da cuenta de cuán absurdo es el concepto, entonces puede avanzar a la comprensión de lo que realmente está pasando, que es algo totalmente diferente de lo que uno piensa cuando escucha la palabra "leasing". *La comparación más cercana a la realidad de lo que representa el arrendamiento de metales preciosos es la venta al descubierto en el mercado de valores, donde las acciones se toman prestadas de un propietario y el prestatario luego vende el título a un tercero independiente. Como el prestatario no es el verdadero propietario de los títulos vendidos, la transacción debe registrarse como una venta al descubierto.


Pero no existe tal requisito en el oro y la plata cuando alguien pide prestado el metal para venderlo a corto plazo.* En cambio, los ladrones de Wall Street han sido capaces de disfrazar esta clara forma de venta a corto plazo de metales preciosos sacando de la nada un término más críptico: el arrendamiento. Además, si bien existen requisitos reglamentarios relativos a la presentación de informes y a la gestión de las ventas en corto de acciones, hasta donde yo sé no hay ni un solo organismo regulador que sepa que se están produciendo arrendamientos y ventas en corto de metales preciosos. ¿Cree que estoy bromeando? Entonces pregúntele a la CFTC, a la SEC o a cualquier regulador bancario de los EE.UU. que rastree y gobierne el arrendamiento y la venta corta de metales preciosos. *Estas son transacciones estrictamente privadas entre bancos y no son reportadas o gobernadas por nadie.* El leasing de metales preciosos no está más controlado o regulado que los 50 dólares que puedes prestar a un compañero de trabajo hasta el día de pago.

Esto termina la discusión general y la historia del arrendamiento de metales preciosos, lo siguiente es su desafortunado retorno. *Hace unos dos o tres meses, comenzaron a aparecer dos acontecimientos muy inusuales. Uno fue un repentino, hasta ahora inexplicable descuento agudo de dinero en efectivo o de oro físico al contado y luego de plata al mes de plomo en el comercio de futuros COMEX. Nunca había visto un descuento tan brusco de efectivo en los futuros, lo cual era particularmente desconcertante ya que todos los acontecimientos conocidos sugerían que debería ocurrir lo contrario, es decir, que los precios al contado o en efectivo deberían venderse con una prima a los futuros, no un descuento. *Creo que fui claro al admitir que no podía explicar el fenómeno, así como al no descubrir ninguna explicación plausible por parte de otros.

*El siguiente acontecimiento inusual fue el absolutamente alucinante flujo masivo de metal físico en los ETF de metales del mundo, particularmente en la plata, y la tibia respuesta de los precios a un flujo que nunca había sido mayor o más rápido. Aquí, pude encontrar la explicación: el arrendamiento de metal, especialmente de plata, por parte de JPMorgan a otros bancos que pedían prestado el metal y lo vendían en corto, poniendo así a esos bancos prestatarios aún más profundamente en un agujero corto de lo que estaban antes.*

Ahora puedo añadir que el leasing de metales preciosos y la venta en corto también es responsable del primer gran imponderable - el fuerte descuento de metal al contado en los futuros de COMEX. Me tomó un tiempo, pero al menos no un año o una década esta vez. La única razón por la que el oro y la plata al contado se han negociado con un descuento a los futuros es debido al vertido del metal físico que necesariamente resulta del arrendamiento. Además, el arrendamiento parece provenir de JPMorgan.

A diferencia del arrendamiento de metales preciosos de hace un cuarto de siglo, en el que participaban bancos centrales, bancos de lingotes y compañías mineras, *la actual reencarnación de la absurda y manipuladora práctica involucra sólo a JPMorgan y a los desafortunados bancos que JPM está engañando para que tomen prestado oro y plata y se queden cortos. Al menos esa es mi opinión. Después de haberme centrado en JPMorgan durante más de una década, estoy horrorizado pero no sorprendido por la audacia y el descaro de lo que tiene que ser el mayor criminal de la historia para participar en el oro y la plata.*

Por supuesto, envío este artículo a JPMorgan, así como a los funcionarios clave de la CFTC y del Grupo CME, pero también tengo la intención de hacer público este artículo para que conste abiertamente. Estoy indeciso acerca de aceptar el pago de los suscriptores privados, mientras me doy la vuelta y hago público lo que has pagado, pero creo que es en el mejor interés de todos dejar que todo esto vea la luz del día. Además, raramente hago público más de uno de los 8 o 9 artículos que publico cada mes.

Ciertamente, solicito cualquier desacuerdo con cualquiera de los argumentos que he hecho hoy. Todo este asunto necesita un escrutinio público y debe cesar si lo que estoy alegando es verdad. Y si estoy acusando falsamente a JPMorgan de participar en una actividad ilícita e ilegal, eso también tiene que salir a la luz.


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2020)

Muttley, tú sabes más del tema y, alguna vez con Fernando, habéis hablado de dos clases de mineras en bolsa, una que se dedica a extraer y otra que se dedica a prestar a la primera a cambio de comprar los mps a precio fijo. Estas segundas contribuirían a manipular los precios (más si están controladas por bancos que son los que sueltan la pasta)


----------



## Muttley (7 Jun 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Muttley, tú sabes más del tema y, alguna vez con Fernando, habéis hablado de dos clases de mineras en bolsa, una que se dedica a extraer y otra que se dedica a prestar a la primera a cambio de comprar los mps a precio fijo. Estas segundas contribuirían a manipular los precios (más si están controladas por bancos que son los que sueltan la pasta)



Si, así es.
Es Wheaton Corp. principalmente En plata
Por reservas (compras apalabradas a precio fijo, cubiertas con derivados) es la primera “minera” de plata del mundo en “reservas”.
Financia las minas a cambio de metal futuro. 

Aqui todo lo que tienen 

Wheaton Precious Metals Corp. - Streams

“Streaming allows Wheaton *to purchase generally by-product precious metals or cobalt production from a mine that it does not own or operate in exchange for an upfront payment plus an additional payment upon delivery of each ounce or pound*. The operating costs that Wheaton pays for future production are pre-determined in the agreements with a small inflationary adjustment in most contracts. This amount offsets our partners’ typical cost to produce the silver, gold, palladium or cobalt. 

*Predictable costs reduce our shareholders’ downside risk while at the same time providing the upside to increases in the precious metals or cobalt price.* Other than the initial upfront cash payment, *Wheaton typically does not contribute to future capital expenditures or exploration costs invested by the mine;* yet, it *benefits from the production and exploration growth that results from these expenditures*. This business model often translates into significant value creation for Wheaton shareholders.”.

Aqui sus reservas probadas de oro y plata 

https://s21.q4cdn.com/266470217/fil...03/2019-Wheaton-Precious-Metals-R-R-FINAL.pdf

Presentacion con más detalle de las operaciones de la compañía a Jun2020. 

https://s21.q4cdn.com/266470217/fil...0/06/20-06-02-June-Corporate-Presentation.pdf

En oro 

-Franco Nevada 

Operaciones básicas. Todo streaming. No posee minas. 
https://s21.q4cdn.com/700333554/files/doc_presentations/2020/05/Franco-Nevada-May-Presentation.pdf

Por si alguien está desvelado: 
Asset Handbook 2020

-Royal Gold 
Royal Gold - Property Portfolio - Principal Properties


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2020)

Mirando un poco por encima en Franco Nevada está metida JP Morgan aunque bastante más atrás que Fidelity


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, así es.
> Es Wheaton Corp. principalmente En plata
> Por reservas (compras apalabradas a precio fijo, cubiertas con derivados) es la primera “minera” de plata del mundo en “reservas”.
> Financia las minas a cambio de metal futuro.
> ...



Yo tengo Royal Gold. En lineas generales lo que he visto es que es menos volatil cuando suben, sube menos, y cusndo bajan, baja menos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (8 Jun 2020)

Alguien ha comprado en lpm.hk? Tienen buenos precios (en divisa extranjera eso sí), y queria saberlo porque tienen un artículo que sólo lo he encontrado ahí...

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> fuente real del metal.
> 
> Luego, a mediados de los años 90, me di cuenta de cuál era la explicación



¿Pones el enlace dela US Mint, y preguntas si es fiable?


----------



## Forcopula (8 Jun 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Alguien ha comprado en lpm.hk? Tienen buenos precios (en divisa extranjera eso sí), y queria saberlo porque tienen un artículo que sólo lo he encontrado ahí...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



El link de la tienda es LPM | Buy Gold, Silver, Bullion & Coins

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (8 Jun 2020)

Ojo que NO venden bullion a particulares.
No te van a vender un tubo de 20 ASEs ni un Búfalo de oro corriente.
Para ello te van a remitir a los minoristas como apmex o jmbullion.

Solo venden directamente a particulares categorías muy definidas de monedas proof, coleccionables o medallas, todo con series muy limitadas o emisiones conmemorativas. Esto implica muchísimo premium al que hay que añadir las tasas de aduanas e IVA que comenta putabolsa.
Esto es así para casi todas los fabricantes: Rand refineries en Sudafrica, Perth Mint an Australia o La casa de la moneda en Mexico.

Eso si, “de fiar“ son.


----------



## Muttley (9 Jun 2020)

Premium sobre el spot de silver eagle.
Creo que se explica totalmente.
Aquí hay dos cuestiones con el precio spot-papel de fondo.
Estamos con un sobrespot del 32,5%.
Máximos en plena crisis del 39%...con la plata a 13$.

1- El spot sube, el premium se mantiene o baja un poco: el precio de la ASE será más cara que la actual.

2- El spot baja, el premium se mantiene o baja con un suelo ABSOLUTO de 15 euros unidad....mientras dure. Y como hemos visto al principio de este post esto puede durar...un dia o dos antes de romper stocks....para luego dispararse al 40+% el premium.

Los poseedores de fìsico estamos en el caballo ganador.


----------



## Daviot (10 Jun 2020)

El año que viene tanto la american silver eagle como la american golden eagle cambian diseño en el reverso de la moneda y se añaden medidas antifalsificación en la moneda.

Por si a alguien se le ocurre que es buena idea comprar las del 2020 por ser el último año con el diseño antiguo que no lo haga porque las tiradas de ambas están superando con creces a las de años anteriores.


----------



## timi (10 Jun 2020)

dejo esto

Top Primary Silver Mining Industry Production Yield Falls To The Lowest Ever – SRSrocco Report


----------



## kragh (10 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> El año que viene tanto la american silver eagle como la american golden eagle cambian diseño en el reverso de la moneda y se añaden medidas antifalsificación en la moneda.
> 
> Por si a alguien se le ocurre que es buena idea comprar las del 2020 por ser el último año con el diseño antiguo que no lo haga porque las tiradas de ambas están superando con creces a las de años anteriores.



Gracias por la información Daviot.


----------



## Erzam (11 Jun 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Buenas tardes, compañeros:
> 
> Alguno de vosotros a realizado compras en CMC, que están en Valladolid ? No los conozco y estoy interesado en unas piezas que disponen en stock.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.




Bueno compañeros.

Pedido recibido. Llego ayer pero no estaba para recepcionarlo.
Todo muy bien, he tenido la oportunidad de hablar telefónicamente con el propietario y con una empleada y el trato ha sido perfecto.
Tanto que ya les he realizado otro pedido


----------



## Muttley (11 Jun 2020)

En directo | La Reserva Federal anticipa que los tipos seguirán en el 0% hasta final de 2022

Rueda de prensa ayer de la FED.

Varios conceptos:

1- No van a aumentar tipos hasta al menos 2022. ""*No estamos pensando en aumentar los tipos, ni siquiera nos lo planteamos*"
2- La *Reserva Federal de Nueva York* ha especificado que las compras de la Fed serán de *80.000 millones de dólares al mes para compras de bonos del Tesoro* y de otros 40.000 millones en valores respaldados por hipotecas. En total, *120.000 millones de dólares mensuales*.
3-"Para respaldar el flujo de crédito a los hogares y las empresas, en los próximos meses la Reserva Federal comprará valores del Tesoro y valores respaldados por hipotecas residenciales y comerciales "*al menos al ritmo actual para mantener el buen funcionamiento del mercado, fomentando así la transmisión efectiva de política monetaria a condiciones financieras más amplias*". Así que la Fed seguirá inyectando dinero en el sistema al ritmo actual.







El helicóptero sigue funcionando y seguirá inundando los mercados y tipos cero.
Penalización para los ahorradores en Fiat. Bonificación para los ahorradores en oro y plata.
Veremos cuanto puede aguantar el papel a la realidad socio-económica.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> En directo | La Reserva Federal anticipa que los tipos seguirán en el 0% hasta final de 2022
> 
> Rueda de prensa ayer de la FED.
> 
> ...



Resumen del resumen:

Bolsa seguirá subiendo hasta que acabe petando por implosión.

Oro y plata unico refugio.


A medio plazo madmax monetario

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hoju (11 Jun 2020)

Una pregunta que me estoy volviendo loco:

Por qué algunas tiendas como el andorrano no pagas IVA por las monedas de plata, pero en otras tiendas si?
La plata paga IVA si o no?


----------



## Erzam (11 Jun 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Una pregunta que me estoy volviendo loco:
> 
> Por qué algunas tiendas como el andorrano no pagas IVA por las monedas de plata, pero en otras tiendas si?
> La plata paga IVA si o no?



Buenas tardes.
En España la plata paga IVA, sea la tienda que sea.
Algunos ponen en la web los precios con el IVA incluido y otros sin el IVA, el cual se suma cuando vas a pasar por _caja ._


----------



## jaris (11 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Resumen del resumen:
> 
> Bolsa seguirá subiendo hasta que acabe petando por implosión.
> 
> ...



Y este medio plazo para el madmax monetario y la implosion de la bolsa, de cuanto crees que es, 1-2 años o nos vamos un poco más lejos, 5-6.
Un saludo


----------



## estanflacion (11 Jun 2020)

Desde hace unos dias en www.anlagegold24.de no hacen envios fuera de Alemania, conocéis el motivo?
Será una decisión de ellos? O hay alguna ley alemana que se esté implementando de no vender fuera?

Y que tiendas online recomendais?
He leido por aquí atrás coininvest y GOLDSILVER.BE La primera parece buena, aunque nunca he comprado. Sin embargo en las opiniones de la página belga la mitad son críticas pésimas, y no por el retraso en estos meses, que es algo que ha ocurrido en todas


----------



## Hoju (11 Jun 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> En España la plata paga IVA, sea la tienda que sea.
> Algunos ponen en la web los precios con el IVA incluido y otros sin el IVA, el cual se suma cuando vas a pasar por _caja ._



Muchas gracias,ya no sabía donde mirar. sabes en qué pais la plata no paga IVA? Estoy en sudamerica, quizás algún viaje a EE.UU o por la zona pueda aprovechar para adquirir plata sin iva

hay que ahorrar lo que se pueda en estos momentos..


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Jun 2020)

Parece ser que la gente está vendiendo moneditas a saco , esta web ha estado varias semanas con 4 cosas y de repente esta semana hay una buena variedad, hay muchas curiosas y que no he visto ni en pintura, os dejo el enlace por si tenéis curiosidad por verlas, yo las pillaría todas endiluego que sí. 

Por mi parte puedo decir por si alguien se lo pregunta que la tienda funciona bien, el otro día pillé unos koalas y sin problema, esto no es spam supongo.

Nuevos Productos - Monedas Barcino

Sufrid.


----------



## Josebs (12 Jun 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Una pregunta que me estoy volviendo loco:
> 
> Por qué algunas tiendas como el andorrano no pagas IVA por las monedas de plata, pero en otras tiendas si?
> La plata paga IVA si o no?



Porque alguno lo hace legal declarando el Iva y lo incluyen en la factura,albarán o papel que te remiten y otros simplemente no declaran nada, para así salir ganando desgravando el Iva que soportan cuando las compran a su proveedor.


----------



## Cotgrave (12 Jun 2020)

Hola, una pregunta. Los repartidores que entregan el pedido, ¿conocen el contenido del mismo? Gracias


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Jun 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Y este medio plazo para el madmax monetario y la implosion de la bolsa, de cuanto crees que es, 1-2 años o nos vamos un poco más lejos, 5-6.
> Un saludo



Si yo lo supiera... no tengo ni idea pero los billones de dólares o euros, combinados con cierres de empresas y pérdidas de empleo van a salir por algún lado... En algún lado he escuchado de 3 a 4 años... aunque a lo mejor son 6 meses... quien sabe


----------



## kragh (12 Jun 2020)

Cotgrave dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta. Los repartidores que entregan el pedido, ¿conocen el contenido del mismo? Gracias



Ellos no saben que hay, siempre son paquetes neutros y sin ningun identificativo de su contenido, faltaria más.


----------



## kragh (12 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Parece ser que la gente está vendiendo moneditas a saco , esta web ha estado varias semanas con 4 cosas y de repente esta semana hay una buena variedad, hay muchas curiosas y que no he visto ni en pintura, os dejo el enlace por si tenéis curiosidad por verlas, yo las pillaría todas endiluego que sí.
> 
> Por mi parte puedo decir por si alguien se lo pregunta que la tienda funciona bien, el otro día pillé unos koalas y sin problema, esto no es spam supongo.
> 
> ...



No conocia la pagina, tiene cositas interesantes y curiosas. Gracias.


----------



## antorob (14 Jun 2020)

Sé que el foro se ciñe al oro y plata, pero aprovechando la previsión de ciclo alcista de las materias primas que Martin Armstrong estima para 2020-2025 (Commodity Boom), edito este informe sobre la enorme caída prevista en la producción de petróleo para 2025.




Tenemos un doble problema. Si la crisis recién comenzada, se transforma en una depresión, dará igual la producción de petróleo porque estaremos hundidos. Pero si la demanda se recupera, acompañada de la inyección infinita de los Bancos Centrales, la caída en la producción de petróleo, disparará los precios y será difícil evitar la inflación con tanto dinero emitido. En cualquiera de los dos casos, tenemos muchos problemas.

El colapso en la producción de petróleo en 2022 es irreversible.

Saludos.


----------



## angel220 (14 Jun 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Sé que el foro se ciñe al oro y plata, pero aprovechando la previsión de ciclo alcista de las materias primas que Martin Armstrong estima para 2020-2025 (Commodity Boom), edito este informe sobre la enorme caída prevista en la producción de petróleo para 2025.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 346526
> 
> ...



Cuanto bueno se te hechaba en falta.saludos


----------



## Gamusino32 (14 Jun 2020)

Saludos! Expongo mi caso. Después de ver cómo derivan los acontecimientos, me he decidido a cambiar todo mi papel por oro. 
Después de leerme todo el post tengo aún más dudas que antes.
Donde me aconsejan comprar oro? Sería para inventor todo el papel que acumuló en casa, unos 30000.
Y casi seguro que lo que tengo en el banco y activos empiece a hacer lo mismo.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## nedantes (14 Jun 2020)

No soy el más idóneo para ayudarte pero hay un hilo para iniciarte en el oro que es muy recomendado:

Oro físico para dummies




Gamusino32 dijo:


> Saludos! Expongo mi caso. Después de ver cómo derivan los acontecimientos, me he decidido a cambiar todo mi papel por oro.
> Después de leerme todo el post tengo aún más dudas que antes.
> Donde me aconsejan comprar oro? Sería para inventor todo el papel que acumuló en casa, unos 30000.
> Y casi seguro que lo que tengo en el banco y activos empiece a hacer lo mismo.
> Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## timi (14 Jun 2020)

dejo esto

How Are Gold And Money Supply Related?


----------



## frankie83 (14 Jun 2020)

Gamusino32 dijo:


> Saludos! Expongo mi caso. Después de ver cómo derivan los acontecimientos, me he decidido a cambiar todo mi papel por oro.
> Después de leerme todo el post tengo aún más dudas que antes.
> Donde me aconsejan comprar oro? Sería para inventor todo el papel que acumuló en casa, unos 30000.
> Y casi seguro que lo que tengo en el banco y activos empiece a hacer lo mismo.
> Gracias por la ayuda



Hombre empezar con “todo lo que tienes” me suena a un pelin arriesgado. En su momento leí que era bueno tener un máximo del 5-10 por ciento invertido en mm pp, si crees que se va a acabar el mundo podrías llegar a un 20/30 por ciento, pero TODO?


----------



## fff (15 Jun 2020)

Gamusino32 dijo:


> Saludos! Expongo mi caso. Después de ver cómo derivan los acontecimientos, me he decidido a cambiar todo mi papel por oro.
> Después de leerme todo el post tengo aún más dudas que antes.
> Donde me aconsejan comprar oro? Sería para inventor todo el papel que acumuló en casa, unos 30000.
> Y casi seguro que lo que tengo en el banco y activos empiece a hacer lo mismo.
> Gracias por la ayuda




Por qué? 
Si tienes dudas, por qué quieres hacerlo?
Al igual que sube... Podrías aguantar una caida del oro sin pestañear?

De verdad, por qué os tirais a la piscina sin aprender a nadar primero....?

Te aconsejo que te sientes, y leas muchísimo y te informes antes de ponerte a comprar lo que sea...


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Jun 2020)

Gamusino32 dijo:


> Saludos! Expongo mi caso. Después de ver cómo derivan los acontecimientos, me he decidido a cambiar todo mi papel por oro.
> Después de leerme todo el post tengo aún más dudas que antes.
> Donde me aconsejan comprar oro? Sería para inventor todo el papel que acumuló en casa, unos 30000.
> Y casi seguro que lo que tengo en el banco y activos empiece a hacer lo mismo.
> Gracias por la ayuda



Después de ver los acontecimientos decido invertir todo mi patrimonio en horros a tumba abierta según lo que me diga gente anónima en un foro plagado de trolls porque por más que leo no me entero, qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Muttley (15 Jun 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Sé que el foro se ciñe al oro y plata, pero aprovechando la previsión de ciclo alcista de las materias primas que Martin Armstrong estima para 2020-2025 (Commodity Boom), edito este informe sobre la enorme caída prevista en la producción de petróleo para 2025.
> 
> El colapso en la producción de petróleo en 2022 es irreversible.
> 
> Saludos.



Encantado de leerte.
Gran post de steelman en Rankia al que también sigo sus opiniones en tankers y LNG.
Ya sabes que me gusta teorizar y divagar con el “conceto” de onza como unidad de reserva de energía. Como una onza de plata u oro es una unidad de reserva energía presente, y como los precios del petróleo (energía futura o potencial) influyen en los costes operativos de las minas.
Esto junto a la cada vez más escasez de metal, y el incremento energético necesario con la reducción paulatina de los g/ton del cada vez más profundo para sacar menos material.
Estos dos efectos combinados tiene efecto exponencial. La tormenta perfecta.

He estado buscando algo que relacione los GJ empleados en las operaciones con la producción de oro y plata. La verdad es que me ha costado un poquito porque los estados financieros de las mineras no son tan detallados como a mi me gustaría para desglosar sus costes operativos y dan solo valores de AISC pero no desglosan en costes de personal, energéticos, proceso etc. 

He encontrado un artículo que tiene toda la información al respecto, pero es muy largo y tiene mucha información.
En los próximos días a ver si hago un resumen y lo posteo....que este sí que tiene mucho que ver con tus comentarios y la relación con el post de steelman y el peak oil

De momento, como prefacio, este otro sobre minas de oro, abundancia de oro por tonelada, tipos de minas, costes asociados...solo para tener claras la escala de dimensiones. 
Extremadamente interesante para las compañeros que invierten en minas.

How to profit from low-grade gold mines - Part 1

No fijarse solo en producción y abundancia, sino en una estructura de coste adecuada.


----------



## antorob (15 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Encantado de leerte.
> Gran post de steelman en Rankia al que también sigo sus opiniones en tankers y LNG.
> Ya sabes que me gusta teorizar y divagar con el “conceto” de onza como unidad de reserva de energía. Como una onza de plata u oro es una unidad de reserva energía presente, y como los precios del petróleo (energía futura o potencial) influyen en los costes operativos de las minas.
> Esto junto a la cada vez más escasez de metal, y el incremento energético necesario con la reducción paulatina de los g/ton del cada vez más profundo para sacar menos material.
> ...



Hola Muttley. Supongo que lo sabe todo el mundo, pero por si acaso, steelman1234, antorob y quark en foro crashoil son la misma persona.

Gracias por el hilo, es fundamental tener un lugar común para intercambiar opiniones. 

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (15 Jun 2020)

A veces me gusta hacer un recopilatorio actualizado para no perder de vista donde nos encontramos. La pandemia nos tiene distraídos y la subida de las bolsas nos hace dudar.

Nada volverá a ser igual.

Saludos.


----------



## mundofila (15 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> He leido por aquí atrás coininvest y GOLDSILVER.BE La primera parece buena, aunque nunca he comprado. Sin embargo en las opiniones de la página belga la mitad son críticas pésimas, y no por el retraso en estos meses, que es algo que ha ocurrido en todas



A mí Goldsilver nunca me ha fallado en lo referente a recibir todo lo que he pedido, pero el problema es que su servicio de atención al cliente es entre pésimo e inexistente, y hay que tener cuidado porque muchas monedas las ponen en preventa y si la fecha estimada se retrasa, tu envío también lo hará (les pides 3000 euros y si una moneda de tu pedido de 20€ no sale en la fecha estimada y tarda 4 meses, recibirás tu pedido a los 4 meses)


----------



## Silver94 (15 Jun 2020)

Ya conté mi experiencia en goldsilver. Resumiendo, hago pedido A, no me llega por error suyo. Reclamo, diez días después contestan, que se les ha devuelto a almacén. Les digo que no hay problema, que hago el pedido B y me lo envían juntos. 20 días después llega el pedido B solo. Me cabreo, les reclamo, y después de contestaciones cada dos o tres días, hacen el envío. Al final cuatro meses de espera y cabreos. Nunca más. Oro en coininvest y plata en eldoradocoins.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Jun 2020)

A ver que os parece Oreros:

Oro: - ORO : Formulo un teorema sobre el precio del oro.


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Jun 2020)

Chavales ahora con esta bajadilla cómo veis para cargar unas 100 oz. Es que alcancé a pillar cosas sobre 16 y 18 (canguros y búhos mayormente) antes de que todas las tiendas se subieran a la parra (onzas bullion a 23 pero onde vas tú?). Ahora se empiezan a ver de nuevo cosas sobre los 19. Entro o espero a ver si baja más las cosa?


----------



## Daviot (16 Jun 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales ahora con esta bajadilla cómo veis para cargar unas 100 oz. Es que alcancé a pillar cosas sobre 16 y 18 (canguros y búhos mayormente) antes de que todas las tiendas se subieran a la parra (onzas bullion a 23 pero onde vas tú?). Ahora se empiezan a ver de nuevo cosas sobre los 19. Entro o espero a ver si baja más las cosa?



Un poco alto el premium todavía. Precio spot hoy de 15,35 euros y yo lo más barato que veo es sobre 20 y pico.

Tengo entendido que las minas de plata que abran van a estar funcionando a pleno rendimiento para finales de junio y cuando vean que empieza a haber suministro se bajarán de la parra y ajustarán los márgenes.

Además de esto siempre pueden aparecer vendedores particulares necesitados de pasta dispuestos a vender su plata por un módico precio.


----------



## Erzam (16 Jun 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales ahora con esta bajadilla cómo veis para cargar unas 100 oz. Es que alcancé a pillar cosas sobre 16 y 18 (canguros y búhos mayormente) antes de que todas las tiendas se subieran a la parra (onzas bullion a 23 pero onde vas tú?). Ahora se empiezan a ver de nuevo cosas sobre los 19. Entro o espero a ver si baja más las cosa?



Yo compre esta semana pasada a 20.45 € la onza. Con la que va a caer es barato. 
Como bien dice el compañero @Daviot, normalmente debería haber una corrección en el spot al abrir las minas, , a la par que los meses de verano no son los mejores en cuanto a cotización, pero sigo pensando que todo lo que compremos ahora nos va a parecer barato en un futuro.
Y prefiero tener 10 onzas más compradas 2 euros más caras que arrepentirme por no haberlas comprado esperando mejores precios.
Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (16 Jun 2020)

Que plata compraría yo ahora?

Pues con un precio ajustado sobre el precio ASE ( todas menos de 30 euros) y con elevadisimo potencial de revalorización más allá del precio ASE.....yo me iba a por las nauticales de Ruanda. Es decir, si se paga ahora por una filarmónica 20-21 euros o 23 por un Mayflower...yo ni me lo pensaba.
Todas menos la de 2017 se encuentran por 23-28. La Santa Maria de 2017 ha casi duplicado precio...y ya se llega algo tarde.
Además son muy bonitas.
No tienen tirada fija pero si un compromiso de la mint que sólo fabrican hasta Marzo-Abril del año en curso. Luego las proof y las de oro high relief tienen tiradas cortísimas y carísimas que vuelan.

De momento hay 4, 2017, 2018, 2019 y 2020 y representan barcos importantes de la historia
Santa Maria,Endeavour, Victoria y Mayflower


----------



## Muttley (16 Jun 2020)

Para los que busquen oro de inversión en moneda.

Subasta de Cayon sólo de oro con un montón de soberanos, alfonsinas, isabelinas, 20 francos, 10-20$ liberty....en su mayoría monedas bastante comunes, pero con muchíma cantidad y variedad. Hay algunas fracciones onzas españolas con calidades media-baja.

SUBASTA electrónica 65 especial ORO · EAUCTION 65 gold | Cayon Subastas SL DBA Cayón Numismática

Al haber tantos lotes similares puede haber algunos que salgan a precio muy buenos.
Recordad que al precio de puja hay que sumarle el 18% y los gastos de envío.

Edit: cambio onza española por fracción de onza española...lo pasé muy por encima.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Para los que busquen oro de inversión en moneda.
> 
> Subasta de Cayon sólo de oro con un montón de soberanos, alfonsinas, isabelinas, 20 francos, 10-20$ liberty....en su mayoría monedas bastante comunes, pero con muchíma cantidad y variedad. Hay algunas onzas españolas con calidades media-baja.
> 
> ...



En 7 días... puede ser interesante


----------



## Tichy (16 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Para los que busquen oro de inversión en moneda.
> 
> Subasta de Cayon sólo de oro con un montón de soberanos, alfonsinas, isabelinas, 20 francos, 10-20$ liberty....en su mayoría monedas bastante comunes, pero con muchíma cantidad y variedad. Hay algunas onzas españolas con calidades media-baja.
> 
> ...



En esa subasta, si no me equivoco, onza española solo hay una y bastante floja. Si que hay una colección de isabelinas amplísima y completa. Para onzas españolas, mejor la subasta del sábado 20, que hay bastantes ejemplares majos (y más caros, obviamente). Es la subasta anual presencial extraordinaria de Cayón que iba a ser en el Palace en marzo y la han ido aplazando. Al final es solo por internet este sábado. Ojo que en ésta el incremento es del 20%.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En 7 días... puede ser interesante



Se van a ir de madre, llevan ya un año que sale poca cosa interesante, casi todo por encima del spot, hace un año no era asi la cosa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> En esa subasta, si no me equivoco, onza española solo hay una y bastante floja. Si que hay una colección de isabelinas amplísima y completa. Para onzas españolas, mejor la subasta del sábado 20, que hay bastantes ejemplares majos (y más caros, obviamente). Es la subasta anual presencial extraordinaria de Cayón que iba a ser en el Palace en marzo y la han ido aplazando. Al final es solo por internet este sábado. Ojo que en ésta el incremento es del 20%.



Ya no es el incremento, es lo de menos, hace un año salia practicamente todo con un par de pujas como mucho y muchas cosas sin vender que se vendian tras haber finalizado la subasta en la repesca, ahora llevan un año en todas las casas que no quiero ni mirar.


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Un poco alto el premium todavía. Precio spot hoy de 15,35 euros y yo lo más barato que veo es sobre 20 y pico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Erzam dijo:


> Yo compre esta semana pasada a 20.45 € la onza. Con la que va a caer es barato.
> 
> Como bien dice el compañero @Daviot, normalmente debería haber una corrección en el spot al abrir las minas, , a la par que los meses de verano no son los mejores en cuanto a cotización, pero sigo pensando que todo lo que compremos ahora nos va a parecer barato en un futuro.
> 
> ...





Muttley dijo:


> Que plata compraría yo ahora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias compañeros por vuestras opiniones. Al final me han entrado las prisas al ver que la cotización recuperaba esta tarde los valores del cierre del pasado viernes y he cargado Arcas y Canguros a 19,85 que es lo más barato que he podido pillar (teniendo en cuenta los gastos de envío también).

Igual antes que acabe el verano las vemos en 18 (o menos) pero qué cojones, se me estaba acumulando mucha calderilla en una cuenta multidivisa que tengo en una Fintech y con estas Fintech sempre andas con la mosca detrás de la oreja (por lo menos yo). A parte que los trabajillos que hago los cobro en moneda extranjera y si dejo acumular mucho también termino palmando con el cambio. Así que a tomar por culo, lo convierto en algo tangente y descanso por ese lado. Sé que luego me va tocar los cojones verlas 1 - 2 Euros más baratas pero más vale onza en mano que cien volando a espera de verlas más baratas. Pasaré a recoger mi owned si se da el caso...


----------



## Muttley (16 Jun 2020)

Comentarios sobre los diferentes tipos de Acuñación en moneda de inversión y su grado

-BU o brilliant uncirculated. Se considera BU a toda moneda NO numismática que no ha circulado. Se llaman también condición mint, es decir, monedas que vienen directamente de la casa que la moneda que las produce. Aunque estas monedas no hayan sido aún usadas, pueden presentar pequeñas defectos en su superficie, como leves arañazos o manchitas mates, fruto del proceso de producción o las tan temidas “manchas de leche” por las que se hicieron infaustamente recordadas especialmente piezas de la Royal mint canadiense y austriaca. La presentación es en tubo, cápsula o blisters.

-Proof. Son las monedas acuñadas y pulidas a mano. La prensa se limpia después de acuñar cada moneda. Se acuñan “doblemente“ a alta presión con lo que los detalles y los relieves están mucho más marcados que en las BU. Se trabaja para resaltar el relieve del fondo, dando la sensación de profundidad jugando con acabados espejo y “frosted”.
Evidentemente son más caras y se consideran piezas numismaticas y de colección.
Presentación en cajita individual, cápsula y certificado con número de serie.
Tiradas cortas o muy cortas. 

Cuando una moneda se califica internacionalmente se hace en la escala Sheldon.
Es una escala que va desde el 60 hasta el 70. Siendo 70 la perfección a un aumento de x5.
Un 69 es perfecta a ojo desnudo, pero en las ampliaciones se ven pequeñas hojitas o rayas.
Las monedas BU y Proof se clasifican de manera independiente, es decir, una moneda BU puede ser 70, y ser calificada como MS70 y una proof puede ser clasificada también como perfecta y ser calificada como PR70 (O PF 70).

Aunque no se distinga a simple vista los defectos, los coleccionistas pagan muchisimo más por una MS70 que una MS69 o por una PR 70 mas que una PR 69.

149$ una MS 69 panda 2003
10 Yuan China 2003 Panda Frosted PCGS MS 69 | eBay

299$ una MS 70 panda 2003
10 Yuan China 2003 Panda Frosted NGC MS 70 | eBay

NGC Coin Grading Scale | About Coin Grades | NGC

Otro concepto que aparece en la graduación de monedas es el de Cameo o Doble cameo (Ultra cameo). Es la intensidad con la que se distingue el relieve del fondo de la moneda, esa sensación de profundidad en un fondo espejo total y se reserva para las monedas proof.
Luego tenemos el deep proof like o proof like que se reserva para las BU con excepcionales condiciones de relieve y contraste, pero siempre inferiores a las proof.

En una condición ideal la moneda más perfecta con mayor contraste sería una PR70 Double Cameo. Arte humano en estado puro.


----------



## Josebs (17 Jun 2020)

Buenos dias, malas noticias para la plata en el sector solar :

Nuevas células solares comercialmente eficientes sin depender de metales preciosos y caros

Ya estan desarrolando alternativas para sustituir la plata por el cobre en la fabricación de placas solares.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Jun 2020)

¿DONDE VE USTED LA MALA NOTICIA? Si precisamente el precio de la plata está artificialmente deprimido por su parcial consideración como materia prima industrial. El día que la plata se considere únicamente como "cash sano" como le ocurre a su primo el oro, ese día cotizará como nunca debió dejar de hacerlo.


----------



## Josebs (17 Jun 2020)

Pues la mala noticia es que como la sustituyan definitiva y totalmente, en el mercado habrá un excedente de varios miles de toneladas, que dificilmente serán absorbidos por otro sector, dando lugar a caída de precios. Asimismo este desarrollo tecnológico de sustituir la plata puede ser replicado en otros usos.
Por otro lado veo muy difícil lo que dice usted de que se le considere cash sano, principalmente debido a su abundancia. No como su primo rico y escaso oro. Pero la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde, yo también cargo plata


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Jun 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> Pues la mala noticia es que como la sustituyan definitiva y totalmente, en el mercado habrá un excedente de varios miles de toneladas, que dificilmente serán absorbidos por otro sector, dando lugar a caída de precios. Asimismo este desarrollo tecnológico de sustituir la plata puede ser replicado en otros usos.
> Por otro lado veo muy difícil lo que dice usted de que se le considere cash sano, principalmente debido a su abundancia. No como su primo rico y escaso oro. Pero la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde, yo también cargo plata



Bueno, eso habría que discutirlo. La plata ocupa el puesto 66º entre los elementos de la tabla periódica en abundancia. Pero se ha gastado con fruición en variedad de usos industriales, hasta el 86% de la que se ha minado, sin posibilidad de recuperación. El oro ocupa el puesto 75º, pero se ha atesorado y reciclado desde la noche de los tiempos. De tal forma, Que casi la totalidad del oro extraído, hasta un 90%, existe en la actualidad. Por lo que "se dice" pronto habrá mas oro que plata en el mundo si se sigue destruyendo plata en usos industriales, cosa que personalmente dudo bastante.
¿Y cuanto oro y plata se ha minado a lo largo de la historia humana? pues se calcula que 1.430.760 toneladas de plata y 168.000 toneladas de oro. A este respecto existe un dato curioso, que todo el oro extraído por la humanidad seria equivalente a un cubo de 23m de lado o ¿dos piscinas olímpicas?. Mas datos, si sumamos el oro atesorado y el que queda en la tierra susceptible de ser extraído, nos iríamos a un total de 202.000 Toneladas de oro. Y si sumamos las estimaciones de plata atesorada y plata que queda sin extraer de la tierra, estaríamos en un total de 1.025.000 toneladas de plata. Esto nos daría un ratio de 5 Oz de plata por cada onza de oro. Pero, y aquí viene lo gordo, a día de hoy 17 de junio el ratio del precio oro/plata está en torno a 100 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro... a la vista de estos números ¿Sería lógico pensar que la plata está artificialmente deprimida por su uso como materia prima industrial, y que el día que no lo esté tendrá un alza en su cotización?


----------



## Josebs (17 Jun 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Te equivocas, es buena noticia si deja de ser industrial para pasar a ser puramente monetario, como casi lo es el oro.



No creo de momento que deje de ser industrial, la que dicen es el segundo material en aplicaciones y usos industriales varios, solo superado por el petroleo. En 20 años veremos.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, eso habría que discutirlo. La plata ocupa el puesto 66º entre los elementos de la tabla periódica en abundancia. Pero se ha gastado con fruición en variedad de usos industriales, hasta el 86% de la que se ha minado, sin posibilidad de recuperación. El oro ocupa el puesto 75º, pero se ha atesorado y reciclado desde la noche de los tiempos. De tal forma, Que casi la totalidad del oro extraído, hasta un 90%, existe en la actualidad. Por lo que "se dice" pronto habrá mas oro que plata en el mundo si se sigue destruyendo plata en usos industriales, cosa que personalmente dudo bastante.
> ¿Y cuanto oro y plata se ha minado a lo largo de la historia humana? pues se calcula que 1.430.760 toneladas de plata y 168.000 toneladas de oro. A este respecto existe un dato curioso, que todo el oro extraído por la humanidad seria equivalente a un cubo de 23m de lado o ¿dos piscinas olímpicas?. Mas datos, si sumamos el oro atesorado y el que queda en la tierra susceptible de ser extraído, nos iríamos a un total de 202.000 Toneladas de oro. Y si sumamos las estimaciones de plata atesorada y plata que queda sin extraer de la tierra, estaríamos en un total de 1.025.000 toneladas de plata. Esto nos daría un ratio de 5 Oz de plata por cada onza de oro. Pero, y aquí viene lo gordo, a día de hoy 17 de junio el ratio del precio oro/plata está en torno a 100 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro... a la vista de estos números ¿Sería lógico pensar que la plata está artificialmente deprimida por su uso como materia prima industrial, y que el día que no lo esté tendrá un alza en su cotización?



También hay un par de factores (hay más), la energía necesaria para extraer en el futuro y la realidad de las existencias proyectadas, porque una cosa son las proyecciones a futuro y otra es la realidad, cuando llegue. Y ya sabemos lo que pasa, se vende la moto y luego... hmmm qué mala suerte, mira lo que ha pasado....

Por lógica, se ha recogido (como con el petróleo) la fruta más cercana. Ahora queda la que está más arriba en el árbol, mucha de ella no se ve, no se sabe 100% si está, etc. Y costará más sacarla, y veremos si podemos, y veremos que pureza....

Es más factible que .... luego no haya lo que se esperaba, que ..... aparezca de repente una gran mina que (qué casualidad) antes no se había visto.
Como cuando coges la fruta del árbol, y resulta que nadie vio una gran cantidad de fruta fácil de coger.... poco probable.

Entonces, los números pueden cambiar, a favor de la escasez más que a favor de la abundancia.

Y si a eso le sumamos que la gente debe estar más escaldada del dinero fiat y sucedáneos, y los trucos no funcionan... no creo que el futuro sea malo para las reliquias.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jun 2020)

Por cierto, molaría que el título del hilo fuera... Oro y plata, post oficial de esas reliquias


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Jun 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿DONDE VE USTED LA MALA NOTICIA? Si precisamente el precio de la plata está artificialmente deprimido por su parcial consideración como materia prima industrial. El día que la plata se considere únicamente como "cash sano" como le ocurre a su primo el oro, ese día cotizará como nunca debió dejar de hacerlo.



Si toda la industria da de lado a la plata, volverá el ratio histórico 15/1 con el oro,


Josebs dijo:


> Pues la mala noticia es que como la sustituyan definitiva y totalmente, en el mercado habrá un excedente de varios miles de toneladas, que dificilmente serán absorbidos por otro sector, dando lugar a caída de precios. Asimismo este desarrollo tecnológico de sustituir la plata puede ser replicado en otros usos.
> Por otro lado veo muy difícil lo que dice usted de que se le considere cash sano, principalmente debido a su abundancia. No como su primo rico y escaso oro. Pero la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde, yo también cargo plata



Bajo tierra hay 10 onzas de plata por 1 de oro, arriba de la tierra hay 3 onzas de plata por 1 de oro.... de esto último hay que darle las gracias a la industria (60 años) aunque sobre todo en los 30 últimos que es cuando entra a saco la tecnología, osea que no hay mucha más plata que oro, otra cosa es que confíe en un futuro ratio de nuevo 15/1 eso tampoco lo veo, pero una fuerte reducción seguro. 
El oro y la plata son el mejor dinero que conoce el ser humano, pero el oro, aún lo es mejor.., dale una miradita a los cofres cargados de Reales de a 8 de plata del Odyssey y después dale una miradita a las onzas de 8 escudos de oro, y ya después me confirmaras porque el oro es mejor dinero que la plata, además de por muchas más cosas, densidad, belleza, corrosión etc..


----------



## Depeche (17 Jun 2020)

Vuelve a ser momento de entrar fuerte en la plata. Ahora mismo cotiza a 17,50 dolares, espero subida vertical en las próximas semanas.
En primer lugar tenemos el nivel de 17,80 dólares que en cuanto lo supere se acentuarán las compras y podríamos tener subida rápida hasta 19 dólares donde podría consolidar un poco o simplemente seguir subiendo, la próxima resistencia clave serían los 21 dólares, en cuanto se logre superar esa resistencia tendríamos una subida parabólica vertical muy muy fuerte. El objetivo de 50 dólares lo veo muy posible para antes de octubre de este año 2020. Actualmente la plata se encuentra a casi 3 veces por debajo de su máximo histórico mientras el oro se encuentra a tan solo un 10% de su máximo histórico. En la anterior subida de hace 9 años pasó algo muy parecido, la plata se quedó rezagada hasta que superó los 21 dólares y empezó la subida vertical. El ratio entre el oro y la plata ahora mismo se encuenta entre 99 y 100, hay que tener en cuenta que cuando ambos activos hicieron máximos hace 9 años se encontraba en 34 de ratio y llegó a hacer un mínimo de 31. Si tomamos un ratio medio de 40 que creo que se va a alcanzar en unas semanas en cuanto la plata recupere terreno al oro en la subida eso supondría que a precios actuales con el oro tal y como está ahora la plata debería estar cotizando a 43 dóalres, está muy infravalorada.
Creo que es posible que el oro pueda subir en un plazo no superior a un año a 3.000 dólares, eso supondría que la plata si le aplicamos un ratiio medio de 40 podría llegara 75 dólares, eso supondría multiplicar por más de x4 su valor actual.
Estamos ante una oportunidad histórica para poder ganar mucho dinero con la plata.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jun 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado “bárbaras”...



Sí, y de hecho, unos puntitos suspensivos no estarían de más

esas .... reliquias bárbaras


----------



## Muttley (18 Jun 2020)

Para entender como se genera la deuda y como funciona la impresión de dolares
Un artículo para guardar y consultar de Keith Weiner

Growing Dollar Demand, Silver Weirdness | Silverseek

“La Reserva Federal se ha vuelto más agresiva de nuevo, después de varios años de actuar dócilmente. Como pueden ver en este gráfico del balance de la Reserva Federal, se ha expandido muy rápidamente desde una línea de base de (antes de) 2015 hasta 2018, de unos 4,4 billones de dólares. Después de lo cual, intentó disminuir, llegando a 3,8 billones de dólares el verano pasado. Entonces se vio obligado a invertirse bien antes de responder al bloqueo de COVID. Desde entonces, su balance se ha vuelto vertical.



Se espera que vengan más. Así que, no hace falta decir que se espera que se produzca más de lo que la gente llama inflación, es decir, el aumento de los precios. No importa que en 1983, un par de vaqueros Levis 501 costaba 50 dólares (Keith recuerda haber pagado ese precio en esa época) y hoy, el precio es de 35,70 dólares en Levis.com. Después de 37 años de implacable y cada vez más rápido aumento de la cantidad de dólares, el precio de los blue jeans ha bajado un 25%. ¿Mencionamos que el crudo ha tenido no uno, sino dos choques en los últimos 6 años?

Por otra parte, cuando los críticos de la Reserva Federal dan la impresión de que el principal mal que comete el Banco Central, si no el único, es hacer que los precios suban, y luego los precios no suben, dan la impresión de que la Reserva Federal lo está haciendo bien. No está bien, como muestra este gráfico.



*Durante la última crisis de la deuda, la economía se deshizo de todos los empleos que había creado desde la crisis anterior. Y ahora (a pesar de que aún no hay un sombreado gris, lo que indica recesión) todos los empleos creados desde 2009 y 2002 han desaparecido. Más se irá, cuando muchos dueños de negocios se queden sin dinero o tiren la toalla. Y más, cuando el llamado Plan de Protección de Nómina deja de subvencionar los trabajos de los trabajadores que no producen lo suficiente para cubrir el costo de su empleo.

Este gráfico sugiere que todos los puestos de trabajo creados desde el año 2000 fueron impulsados por la caída de los tipos de interés de la Reserva Federal. Estos trabajos se realizarían en industrias que consumen capital y no son sostenibles. Decimos esto porque cada uno de esos trabajos se ha evaporado en una época de crisis crediticia, en 2001, 2008 y 2020 (y sabemos que la reducción de la tasa de interés sí hace subir el PIB, pero la actividad que depende de la caída de las tasas no es sostenible).*

Así pues, *hoy en día en 2020, a pesar de una población más numerosa y de trabajadores capaces de trabajar más tarde en sus años dorados (y obligados a ello por las circunstancias económicas), la economía no es capaz de emplear más trabajadores que en 2000.* La FED (junto con otras políticas gubernamentales) ha causado una enorme descoordinación. La gente todavía quiere consumir más, y la mayoría de los desempleados quieren trabajar, pero el gobierno ha construido un muro que mantiene a estos dos grupos separados.

Hablando de empleo, Metales Monetarios está creando valor y creciendo - estamos contratando un contador. Por favor, póngase en contacto con nosotros si está interesado.

Es todo sobre la deuda

Esto nos lleva al tema de hoy. La otra cara del dólar es la deuda. *Tal vez porque la gente piensa que el dólar es dinero, se imaginan la impresión de la Reserva Federal y se saltan un Gran Cañón de suposiciones erróneas e inferencias injustificadas a la idea de que la gente de alguna manera tiene más dinero para perseguir los mismos bienes, y por lo tanto suben los precios. Así que cortemos esta falacia.

Cuando la Reserva Federal crea más dólares, ninguno de ellos aparece en tu bolsillo.

Tampoco se meten en el bolsillo de tu vecino. No, ni siquiera el tipo rico de la calle que siempre está conduciendo un nuevo Ferrari. No es así como funciona.*

La Reserva Federal no regala dinero gratis a la gente. No deja caer bolsas de dinero desde los helicópteros, a pesar de los comentarios deshonestos de un ex presidente de la Reserva Federal. *Ni siquiera da dinero gratis a los grandes bancos.

La Reserva Federal les compra activos. Históricamente compró bonos del Tesoro, pero ahora su apetito se ha expandido para incluir bonos hipotecarios, bonos corporativos y bonos municipales.*

Para ayudar a aclarar nuestro punto, vamos a repasar la mecánica de esto. *Primer paso, un banco comercial pide prestado un millón de dólares. Paso dos, el banco compra un bono. Es decir, renuncia a un millón de dólares en efectivo y recibe un bono de un millón a cambio. Tercer paso, la Reserva Federal pide prestado un millón de dólares. El cuarto paso, compra el bono. Es decir, entrega un millón de dólares en efectivo al banco comercial, y obtiene el bono de un millón de dólares a cambio.

El acto de pedir prestado y el acto de comprar se combinan en un solo paso con la Reserva Federal. Es simple pero es muy difícil de ver, porque la gente piensa que el dólar es dinero. Sin embargo, el dólar es en realidad la responsabilidad de la Reserva Federal. Cuando un banco vende un bono a la Reserva Federal, prefiere la responsabilidad de la Reserva Federal al bono. Si se trata de un bono del Tesoro, entonces ¿por qué el banco preferiría el crédito de la Reserva Federal al crédito del Tesoro?

No hay tanta diferencia entre los dos. Ambos son crédito del gobierno. El Tesoro paga intereses (apenas) y tiene un vencimiento que es una fecha en el futuro. Por ley, el crédito de la Reserva Federal es un activo corriente, es decir, sin vencimiento. Y puede ser usado para pagar todas las deudas.

Vender un bono es cambiar un papel de crédito por otro.*

_*Este acto no proporciona un valor gratuito a ninguna de las partes (aunque la Reserva Federal generalmente compra con un aumento del precio, que es un descenso de los tipos de interés, por lo que hay una pequeña ganancia de capital).*_ Nadie encuentra el dinero que acaba de aparecer en su bolsillo. Hordas de personas no están dolidas, corriendo a las tiendas para tirar más dólares tras las mismas mercancías.

Esta imagen, evocada por la Teoría de la Cantidad del Dinero, no es una imagen de la realidad de la misma manera que Hogwarts no es una imagen de una escuela real.

*Es difícil entender la idea de que la Reserva Federal pide prestado a todos los que piden lo que creen que es dinero. La Reserva Federal no imprime de la nada, pide prestado a todo el mundo. La gente voluntariamente-felizmente presta a la Reserva Federal. ¡Porque creen que están recibiendo dinero!*

Carl Sagan lo expresó sucintamente:

"Una de las lecciones más tristes de la historia es esta: Si hemos sido engañados lo suficiente, tendemos a rechazar cualquier evidencia del engaño".

El argumento para el aumento de la demanda de efectivo

Muchos economistas responderían a lo anterior y dirían: "bueno, los precios no subirían si la demanda de dinero aumentara junto con la cantidad". Hay un grano de verdad en esto.

*El deseo (o la necesidad) de mantener un saldo de efectivo está aumentando. Esto no se debe principalmente al aumento de la cantidad de dólares*. Ni a las llamadas "camisas de animales" de Keynes. Se debe a dos hechos. *Es la cantidad creciente de deuda multiplicada por el valor actual neto creciente de cada dólar de deuda.*

Supongamos que tienes una pequeña imprenta, libre y gratuita. No hay deuda. ¿Cuánto dinero en efectivo necesitas? Tal vez dos o tres meses de gastos, sería una suposición.

Y suponga que su competidor de enfrente tiene una tienda idéntica, pero debe un millón de dólares. ¿Cuánto dinero necesita tener? Antes de contestar eso, supongamos que es una deuda a corto plazo. Está obligado a darle la vuelta cada seis meses. Corre el riesgo de que cuando necesite refinanciar un billete, el mercado no esté dispuesto a hacerlo. Por lo tanto, podemos estar seguros de que necesita mucho más dinero que tú.

*Ahora considera un banco. Cuando la tasa de interés promedio que gana el banco es del 8%, y el banco está pagando el 4%, gana un margen neto del 4%. Si el banco tiene mil millones de dólares en activos, está ganando 40 millones de dólares al año. Pero la tasa de interés cae y cae y cae. Hoy en día, un banco está pagando cerca del 0% a los ahorradores pero tiene suerte si puede ganar el 1%. Los mismos mil millones de dólares en activos ganan menos de 10 millones de dólares. Así que para que el banco gane los mismos 40 millones de dólares al año, tiene que apalancarse. Necesita más de 4.000 millones de dólares en activos, en comparación con los 1.000 millones que necesitaba anteriormente.*

Por eso su necesidad básica de efectivo es probablemente cuatro veces mayor. ¿Pero qué pasa cuando hay problemas en la tierra del crédito? Hoy en día, sabemos que muchos propietarios de propiedades residenciales y comerciales no están pagando sus hipotecas. *Mientras que las empresas están tratando de retirar las facilidades de crédito, hay muchos que están en mora. Los bancos necesitan más liquidez. Más dinero en efectivo.

Así que cambian sus bonos por dinero en efectivo.* No gastar el efectivo subiendo el precio de todo, desde los aguacates hasta las videollamadas de Zoom. *Pero para cumplir con sus obligaciones, y evitar ser forzados a la bancarrota.*

Las matemáticas del aumento de la demanda de dinero en efectivo

*A medida que la tasa de interés baja, todos tienen tanto medios como motivos para pedir más dinero prestado. El medio es que el pago mensual es más bajo. El motivo es el que vimos con el banco. Cuando la tasa de rendimiento baja, se necesitan más activos para generar el mismo beneficio. Debes pedir prestado más para construir o comprar más activos.

Así que la deuda aumenta.

Al mismo tiempo, el valor actual neto de cada dólar de deuda también aumenta. Todos los pagos futuros de la deuda deben ser descontados para calcular el valor actual. Se descuentan al tipo de interés del mercado.* Así que cuando la tasa cayó del 8% al 4%, el VAN de toda la deuda existente se duplicó. Y del 4% al 2%, otro doble. Y así sucesivamente.

*Esto refleja la caída del margen de beneficios a medida que más empresas piden prestado para añadir más capacidad.* Tienen que trabajar cada vez más duro para obtener el mismo dólar neto de ingresos. Los lectores mayores recordarán restaurantes anteriores al 2007, las noches de jueves a domingo repartían localizadores y te llamaban cuando tu mesa estaba lista. No nos referimos sólo a los restaurantes de moda del centro de Manhattan o del West End. Este era cualquier restaurante decente, incluso en los suburbios. Hoy en día (incluso antes del virus), la mayoría de los restaurantes no llenan todas las mesas ni siquiera los viernes por la noche.

Los fabricantes de coches (incluso antes del virus) anunciaron un 0% durante 72 meses (incluso cuando la Reserva Federal pensó que debería intentar aumentar las tarifas).

*Es el doble de difícil ganar un dólar de flujo de efectivo libre para pagar una deuda, cuando la tasa prevaleciente es del 4%, en comparación con cuando es del 8%.*

Esta es solo la mitad del artículo. La otra mitad que es también brutal la posteo más tarde.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Para entender como se genera la deuda y como funciona la impresión de dolares
> Un artículo para guardar y consultar de Keith Weiner
> 
> Growing Dollar Demand, Silver Weirdness | Silverseek
> ...



Quién se va a creer esto?!

Pero si mirando los gráficos al revés es justo lo contrario!!

Juntaletras que les sobra el tiempo


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Para entender como se genera la deuda y como funciona la impresión de dolares
> Un artículo para guardar y consultar de Keith Weiner
> Growing Dollar Demand, Silver Weirdness | Silverseek
> ......
> ...



Lo retuercen mucho. 
Tanto que hasta el que lo trata de explicar, no consigue dejarlo claro del todo.

En el párrafo en negrita, que se supone condensa la trama.

1º paso. Un banco comercial pide prestado un millón ....... Falta decir a quién!
2º paso. El banco compra un bono..... A quién?
3º paso. La FED pide prestado un millón.... A quién?
4º paso. Compra el bono. A quién?

Faltan aliens


----------



## Muttley (18 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo retuercen mucho.
> Tanto que hasta el que lo trata de explicar, no consigue dejarlo claro del todo.
> 
> En el párrafo en negrita, que se supone condensa la trama.
> ...



Compra y venta de bonos del tesoro
Bancos intermediarios de papelitos donde cada vez que pasa un papel por sus manos, se quedan su comisión. Nunca adelantan cash. Como dice el artículo, ellos necesitan cash, no papelitos en forma de bonos que pasan directamente a la Fed a cambio de cash.
El bueno de Maloney nos lo explica con diagramas.
Desde el 18:30.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jun 2020)

Efectivamente. El bueno de Maloney.... en su último video lo vi muy emocionado en los instantes finales cuando recordaba a un conocido. Buen tipo. Se le echa de menos que haga más videos.

La serie Hidden Secrets of Money es muy recomendable. De vez en cuando va bien repasarla...

Y el gráfico en cuestión donde explica bien todos los pasos.

Que no es como explica Keith Weiner en el artículo,... la deja muy mal explicada esa parte.

Sería algo así:
1. El Estado crea deuda y emite bonos (cromos)
2. Los bancos compran los bonos y recibirán un interés
3. Los bancos venden los bonos a la FED
4. La FED se los paga con ..... cheques (cromos), en lugar de con dinero.
5. El banco imprime el dinero (de la nada)
6. El banco paga al Estado con ese dinero, el estado le da más bonos, y sigue la rueda. Se crea más deuda, más moneda en circulación,...
7. El Estado utiliza ese dinero para pagar funcivagos, servicios, defensa, fregaos, "comisiones",...
8. La reserva fraccionaria multiplica la cantidad de moneda (virtual) en circulación....
9. Mediante los impuestos, los trabajadores son los que pagan todo el sarao. O sea, el trabajo, el esfuerzo, el tiempo a cambio de cromos de la nada.
10. Con ese dinero, el Estado paga a la FED (los bonos que emitió y que la FED compró con cromos)
11. La FED reparte dividendos a los grandes banqueros, que son los que tienen la banca del monopoly, dueños de la FED y que nos manejan a todos.
Buen sistema el de los cromos, ... el testaferro de la FED,........ con la colaboración de los gobernantes, para que todo sea "legal".....


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jun 2020)

uy como lo vea romanillo....


----------



## Muttley (19 Jun 2020)

Mismo artículo y su continuación sobre la plata y el precio.
COTs y papel de los market makers. No compra demasiado la teoría conspirar Iva del pucherazo en el precio de la plata. No obstante le augura un tremendo futuro. 

Growing Dollar Demand, Silver Weirdness | Silverseek

En nuestro reflexivo desacuerdo con Ted Butler, demostramos que no hay venta a gran escala de futuros para suprimir el precio. Nuestra prueba fue que la base cae a medida que cada contrato de futuros se acerca a su vencimiento. Si los manipuladores tuvieran una gran posición de futuros para suprimir el precio - una posición corta - entonces tendrían que cerrar sus contratos antes del vencimiento del contrato.

Para cerrar una posición corta de un contrato de futuros, se compra ese contrato.

Recuerde, estos manipuladores tendrían que comprar con urgencia, ya que la teoría de la conspiración dice que no tienen el metal para entregar. Y ten en cuenta que esta compra sería masiva. Una posición corta lo suficientemente grande como para mantener el precio bajo tendría que ser comprada de nuevo en un corto período de tiempo. Esto haría subir el precio del contrato que expira, en relación con el precio del metal físico (y los futuros más lejanos).

Base = futuro - spot

Si la teoría de la conspiración fuera cierta, entonces la base se elevaría a medida que cada contrato se acercara a su fin. Pero mostramos los datos de cada contrato de plata desde 1996 (y cada contrato de oro aquí). La base de cada uno de ellos baja a medida que se acercan al vencimiento. Esto significa que los vendedores al descubierto son árbitros, comprando al contado y vendiendo a futuro. Y son las posiciones largas las que deben ser cerradas antes del vencimiento (porque la mayoría de los largos no tienen el efectivo para pagar por el metal y recibir la entrega).

Por cierto, aunque el Sr. Butler pidió un desacuerdo reflexivo y dijo que buscaba comprobar sus instalaciones, no respondió a nuestro argumento y datos.

El contrato de marzo de este año se comportó normalmente.





La base termina alrededor del -2% a mediados de febrero.

Pero aquí está el contrato de julio.




Note algo extraño. Hasta el 1 de junio, la base estaba subiendo. Luego cayó. Y ahora mira el contrato de mayo.




La base se eleva hasta unas semanas antes de la expiración, llegando finalmente a más del 20% (anualizado). Si miras el gráfico del artículo de respuesta de Butler, verás que no hay un precedente histórico de esto (al menos en los últimos 24 años).

¿Significa esto que hubo un cártel de manipulación de la plata que tuvo que empezar a descargar una posición corta masiva de plata a mediados de marzo, y que se despejó a finales de mayo? Obviamente no, ya que este fue un período en el que el precio de la plata subió de unos 12 a unos 18 dólares.

Creemos que el aumento de la base que se dirige a la expiración significa la ausencia de los árbitros. Cuando los especuladores compraban metal para apostar por el precio en alza, no había ningún creador de mercado para vender en corto un nuevo contrato y arbitrar la ampliación del margen para detectar plata.

Y si miramos el simple hecho de que la base es del 22%, no hay razón para que llegue ni siquiera a un cuarto de ese nivel, en un mundo donde el bono gubernamental a 10 años libre de riesgo pagaba el 0,5%. Excepto si los posibles árbitros estuvieran ausentes.

Ahora, el mercado está volviendo lentamente a la normalidad, como muestra el contrato de julio. La base ha bajado a menos del 4%. Si el mercado ofrece un beneficio sin riesgo, alguien lo tomará.

El oro tuvo una base alcista hasta el 13 de abril, pero no fue tan extrema como la de la plata, ni tan duradera. La base del oro es ahora 2.4%, que sigue siendo elevada pero no tan notable.

Una última cosa que hay que decir sobre la elevada base de plata. Si quieres que el precio suba, deberías querer una base baja. ¿Por qué?

La base es el costo del carry, para aquellos que prefieren mantener su posición de metal en el mercado de futuros. Cuanto más alto sea este costo, más fuerte será el desincentivo para mantener la posición. Para los participantes del mercado que no pueden o no quieren apilar monedas -fondos de cobertura, oficinas familiares, etc.- pueden tener que cerrar sus posiciones de plata (por supuesto, creemos que deberían invertir sus metales monetarios, lo que no sólo evita el costo del carry sino que también paga intereses).


----------



## Membroza (19 Jun 2020)

No sé si ya está puesto, pero muy interesante la charla de Don Juan Ramón Rallo sobre la historia del dinero. Se habla sobre los metales, deuda, fiat y Bitcoin.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Jun 2020)

Ir calentando que salimos en un momento.... 

Intentando romper el 1755$, y esto sería vía libre para el 1900, y figura semanal completada,.... Voy a por algo que lleve burbujas...


----------



## Somedus (19 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Para los que busquen oro de inversión en moneda.
> 
> Subasta de Cayon sólo de oro con un montón de soberanos, alfonsinas, isabelinas, 20 francos, 10-20$ liberty....en su mayoría monedas bastante comunes, pero con muchíma cantidad y variedad. Hay algunas fracciones onzas españolas con calidades media-baja.
> 
> ...



Hola,

En la página en las FAQ ponen precios aproximados de gastos de envío para un valor de 100€ (unos 5 euros y pico) y para 4.000€ (unos 45 euros). Como no hay más ejemplos necesitaba que alguien me diera, en base a su experiencia, los gastos de envío para pujas sobre 300€. Y otra pregunta, si ganas varias subastas, ¿se pueden acumular los lotes en el mismo envío? Según los ejemplos, será más barato un envío por valor de 1.500€, que 5 envíos por valor de 300€.

Saludos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Jun 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> En la página en las FAQ ponen precios aproximados de gastos de envío para un valor de 100€ (unos 5 euros y pico) y para 4.000€ (unos 45 euros). Como no hay más ejemplos necesitaba que alguien me diera, en base a su experiencia, los gastos de envío para pujas sobre 300€. Y otra pregunta, si ganas varias subastas, ¿se pueden acumular los lotes en el mismo envío? Según los ejemplos, será más barato un envío por valor de 1.500€, que 5 envíos por valor de 300€.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes un 18% de comisión de subasta por parte de la casa, los portes son los mismos o muy poca variación hasta cierta cantidad que suele ser alta, (van asegurados íntegros). Lo más importante de todo ten en cuenta la comisión a la hora de hacer tus cálculos, todo el oro de inversión va a terminar sobre un spot, más entre 5% y 12% según su conservación o tamaño de la pieza, con comisión incluida, o así estimo, veremos como sigue el apetito, que ya te adelanto que sigue fuerte.


----------



## Bohemian (19 Jun 2020)

He podido conseguir un par de monedas de plata por 21 en wallapop, me ha costado debido a que la vendían la gran mayoría por unos 25€ y yo no quería derrochar dinero por ellas, así que, las he conseguido incluso más baratas con el problema que hay con coinvest. Me puedo imaginar esa inflación por culpa de ésta empresa proveedora pero no obstante, la plata parece ser que va a ir a un ritmo alcista y está dando ciertos detalles este mes de ir para arriba, así que daos prisa, porque va a venir la subida.


----------



## Daviot (19 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> He podido conseguir un par de monedas de plata por 21 en wallapop, me ha costado debido a que la vendían la gran mayoría por unos 25€ y yo no quería derrochar dinero por ellas, así que, las he conseguido incluso más baratas con el problema que hay con coinvest. Me puedo imaginar esa inflación por culpa de ésta empresa proveedora pero no obstante, la plata parece ser que va a ir a un ritmo alcista y está dando ciertos detalles este mes de ir para arriba, así que daos prisa, porque va a venir la subida.



Pues parece que en las tiendas online se están bajando un poco de la parra y ya se ven Arcas y Krugerrands a 19 y pico.

Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jun 2020)

Somedus dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> En la página en las FAQ ponen precios aproximados de gastos de envío para un valor de 100€ (unos 5 euros y pico) y para 4.000€ (unos 45 euros). Como no hay más ejemplos necesitaba que alguien me diera, en base a su experiencia, los gastos de envío para pujas sobre 300€. Y otra pregunta, si ganas varias subastas, ¿se pueden acumular los lotes en el mismo envío? Según los ejemplos, será más barato un envío por valor de 1.500€, que 5 envíos por valor de 300€.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que te lleves en esa subasta te lo enviarán en un envío.
Cuando dices "varias subastas", supongo que quieres decir "lotes" (de la misma subasta). En tu ejemplo serían 1500 en un envío y los portes estarían por los 20 € (estimación).


----------



## cdametalero (19 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> He podido conseguir un par de monedas de plata por 21 en wallapop, me ha costado debido a que la vendían la gran mayoría por unos 25€ y yo no quería derrochar dinero por ellas, así que, las he conseguido incluso más baratas con el problema que hay con coinvest. Me puedo imaginar esa inflación por culpa de ésta empresa proveedora pero no obstante, la plata parece ser que va a ir a un ritmo alcista y está dando ciertos detalles este mes de ir para arriba, así que daos prisa, porque va a venir la subida.



Hola, que problema hay con coininvest? No me he enterado.
Gracias


----------



## Dadaria (19 Jun 2020)

Vengo siguiendo los distintos hilos de metales desde hace dos años, aunque no me había registrado hasta ahora. Mi duda viene sobre el tema del ratio del que estaban hablando antes algunos foreros como @Piel de Luna o @Muttley , entre otros. Según este análisis de sdbullion, se estima que para fines de 2018 había 2.500 millones de oz de oro y 4.000 millones de plata en manos de inversores, gobiernos, etc, es decir, un ratio de 1,6 oz de plata por cada una de oro. Contando con las posibles reservas bajo el subsuelo, ¿que razones podría haber para que el ratio oro-plata no pudiera llegar hasta el 1/10 o 1/5 incluso?

How much Silver and Gold is there in the World?

Pd: Dado que el precio de la plata parece estar tan brutalmente manipulado a la baja por su gran uso a nivel industrial, supongo que eso solo podría darse una vez la industria hubiera dejado de lado el uso tan masivo de esta


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que te lleves en esa subasta te lo enviarán en un envío.
> Cuando dices "varias subastas", supongo que quieres decir "lotes" (de la misma subasta). En tu ejemplo serían 1500 en un envío y los portes estarían por los 20 € (estimación).



Sabeis si los envios de lo adjudicado funciona bien?

En las condiciones de compra pone:

"CAYÓN SUBASTAS, S.L. se obliga exclusivamente a la entrega en mano de los lotes en la oficina (calle Orfila 10, Madrid). El envío o transporte de los lotes es por cuenta y riesgo del comprador.

ATENCIÓN: Los lotes adjudicados podrán retirarse en la calle Orfila, 10 de Madrid a partir del día siguiente hábil de finalización de la subasta, en horario de oficina, o en las fechas y horarios indicados al finalizar la subasta. Recomendamos que concierte una cita.

Para obtener la propiedad y proceder a la retirada de las adjudicaciones ha de realizarse el pago al contado completo (transferencia bancaria efectiva) y en euro por el propio comprador o representante con autorización expresa"


Alguien que haya comprado que nos cuente please



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somedus (20 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que te lleves en esa subasta te lo enviarán en un envío.
> Cuando dices "varias subastas", supongo que quieres decir "lotes" (de la misma subasta). En tu ejemplo serían 1500 en un envío y los portes estarían por los 20 € (estimación).



Exacto. Quería decir lotes de una misma subasta.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (20 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sabeis si los envios de lo adjudicado funciona bien?
> 
> En las condiciones de compra pone:
> 
> ...



Sin ningún problema en casas contrastadas como Cayon o Áureo.
Hay que inscribirse, dar un par de referencias y subir alguna factura.
Si no se ha pujado nunca o nunca se ha ganado un lote, cualquier factura que se suba de el Andorrano o a coininvest tapando el importe está bien.
Es para asegurarse que la persona es razonablemente de fiar....y que paga.
Si te equivocas en una puja....avisar inmediato para que la retiren y siempre antes de que llegué el lote en directo.
A mi una vez me adjudicaron una moneda íbera, muy bonita de unos 40 euros, pero yo no había pujado.
De hecho fue fácil de demostrar porque mis pujas fueron en monedas de oro y plata de inversión. Y solo esa en moneda ibera, con lo que evidentemente no me la quedé.

Una vez ganada la puja se suma el 18% a todos los lotes ganados y se envía la factura al mail que se ha puesto en la inscripción. incluyendo transporte por defecto aparte.
Si se es de Madrid en Cayon o Tauler o si se es de Barcelona en Áureo o Soler y Llach y se quiere recoger en las oficinas, se avisa para que deduzcan el importe.
Los gastos de envío son certificados y asegurados con lo que no hay ningún peligro.
Ahí vienen los datos de pago, por transferencia o tarjeta. Normalmente como decía putabolsa, los gastos son entorno a 7-9 euros para España te lleves 1 o 20 monedas, a no ser claro que las monedas sean muy valiosas y su valor asegurado sea por muchos miles de Euros,
Una vez que les llega el dinero, algunas te dan rápidamente un número de tracking.
Los paquetes llegan muy bien embalados y las monedas perfectamente protegidas, con la factura y con una ficha del lote donde puede venir la foto o no, donde viene la descripción y el estado de conservación.
Esto de facto, sirve para una siguiente venta. Que no es que yo diga que mi soberano es SC, es que lo dice también Cayon o Aureo, con lo cual hay que quedárselo.

Si se recoge en las oficinas, uno va con el DNI, se presenta en horario comercial, y dice que viene a recoger tal o cual lote. Se enseña el DNI qie debe coincidir con el adjudicatario y te dan un paquete cuidadosamente embalado que te lo llevas en mano.

Algunas casas a clientes que se dejan cierta cantidad de dinero, les envían los catálogos en papel de las subastas “buenas”, con todas las fotos de los lotes, precios de salida y curiosidades e historias varias de ciertas monedas. Suelen ser catálogos bien cuidados y si la subasta es muy importante, son pequeñas joyas que los coleccionistas guardan como libros de consulta.



Dadaria dijo:


> Vengo siguiendo los distintos hilos de metales desde hace dos años, aunque no me había registrado hasta ahora. Mi duda viene sobre el tema del ratio del que estaban hablando antes algunos foreros como @Piel de Luna o @Muttley , entre otros. Según este análisis de sdbullion, se estima que para fines de 2018 había 2.500 millones de oz de oro y 4.000 millones de plata en manos de inversores, gobiernos, etc, es decir, un ratio de 1,6 oz de plata por cada una de oro. Contando con las posibles reservas bajo el subsuelo, ¿que razones podría haber para que el ratio oro-plata no pudiera llegar hasta el 1/10 o 1/5 incluso?
> 
> How much Silver and Gold is there in the World?
> 
> Pd: Dado que el precio de la plata parece estar tan brutalmente manipulado a la baja por su gran uso a nivel industrial, supongo que eso solo podría darse una vez la industria hubiera dejado de lado el uso tan masivo de esta



Normalmente en épocas modernas se ha movido entre los 40 y los 80.
En la antigüedad era 15 y alguna vez hasta menos, pero claro, ahí no habla futuros y la plata era moneda de curso legal.
Cualquier cosa que se mueva fuera de los 40-80 es que hay una gran abnormalidad.
Por debajo y encima. Guerra. Pandemias. Graves desajustes en el precio del petróleo por algún suceso extraño. En Marzo se llegó a 122 a 1. Algo nunca visto en 
a historia de la humanidad. 
No veo a la plata en 10 a 1 en el ratio. 
Lo que si veo en la plata es multiplicar por 3 o por 4 en esta década.
Y por supuesto el oro manteniendo el multiplicador.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sabeis si los envios de lo adjudicado funciona bien?
> .....



Sí, funciona bien.
Como ha explicado detalladamente Muttley.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> He podido conseguir un par de monedas de plata por 21 en wallapop, me ha costado debido a que la vendían la gran mayoría por unos 25€ y yo no quería derrochar dinero por ellas, así que, las he conseguido incluso más baratas con el problema que hay con coinvest. Me puedo imaginar esa inflación por culpa de ésta empresa proveedora pero no obstante, la plata parece ser que va a ir a un ritmo alcista y está dando ciertos detalles este mes de ir para arriba, así que daos prisa, porque va a venir la subida.





cdametalero dijo:


> Hola, que problema hay con coininvest? No me he enterado.
> Gracias



Sí, cuéntanos más que queremos saber 

Yo pillé a principios de semana a 19,85€/oz en el dorado y me lo enviaron al otro día de recibir el pago. A ver cuándo me llegan...


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2020)

En el precio de la plata a nivel técnico hay 2 cosas malas y 1 buena. Las malas noticias son que está a punto de romper a la baja la línea de tendencia alcista que trae desde marzo y que en el gráfico de 4 horas la media móvil de 50 sesiones ha cortado a la baja a la medía móvil de 100 sesiones.

La buena noticia es que en el gráfico diario la media móvil de 50 sesiones ha cortado al alza a la media móvil de 100 sesiones.

Si alguien tiene pensado hacer una compra grande de plata mejor esperar a ver el desenlace.



Gráfica diaria.









Gráfica o chart de 4 horas.


----------



## kragh (20 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Sin ningún problema en casas contrastadas como Cayon o Áureo.
> Hay que inscribirse, dar un par de referencias y subir alguna factura.
> Si no se ha pujado nunca o nunca se ha ganado un lote, cualquier factura que se suba de el Andorrano o a coininvest tapando el importe está bien.
> Es para asegurarse que la persona es razonablemente de fiar....y que paga.
> ...



Todo muy bien explicado y al detalle, gracias por tu dedicación @Muttley


----------



## Bohemian (20 Jun 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Sí, cuéntanos más que queremos saber
> 
> Yo pillé a principios de semana a 19,85€/oz en el dorado y me lo enviaron al otro día de recibir el pago. A ver cuándo me llegan...



Se dice que tienen problemas con el stock pero no me lo creo, fijo que habrán subido precios para aprovechar la situación. Pero parece ser que ya han puesto precios asequibles. 

PD: ¿Qué os parece la moneda de Nueva Zelanda? En Andorrano están a 20 con poco, me parecen muy bonitas, pero vamos, no compro por bonito.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> PD: ¿Qué os parece la moneda de Nueva Zelanda? En Andorrano están a 20 con poco, me parecen muy bonitas, pero vamos, no compro por bonito.



Si te refieres a los búhos, a igualdad de precios preferiría otras. No suelen venir con manchas de leche pero sí con las alas picadas. No sé si es que a los bicharracos no les gusta compartir el mismo tubo con otros y al igual que a las gallinas ponedoras, habrá que cortarle el pico para que no se la pasen dándose picotazos entre ellos


----------



## Bohemian (20 Jun 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Si te refieres a los búhos, a igualdad de precios preferiría otras. No suelen venir con manchas de leche pero sí con las alas picadas. No sé si es que a los bicharracos no les gusta compartir el mismo tubo con otros y al igual que a las gallinas ponedoras, habrá que cortarle el pico para que no se la pasen dándose picotazos entre ellos



Me refería a esta moneda Tom:


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> Me refería a esta moneda Tom:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 351705



Para gusto los colores compañero. Si te gusta no te prives del capricho. Todo papelito de color que podamos convertir en algo tangible es poco. Leo en el general que peligra lo de la RBU del viruelo que se puso a vender la piel del oso sin tenerlo aún y los osos guanozos del norte le están diciendo que NEIN, NEE, NEJ.

Es que no querrán que se gasten la pasta de sus contribuyentes en mariconadas cómo está:


----------



## Bohemian (20 Jun 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Para gusto los colores compañero. Si te gusta no te prives del capricho. Todo papelito de color que podamos convertir en algo tangible es poco. Leo en el general que peligra lo de la RBU del viruelo que se puso a vender la piel del oso sin tenerlo aún y los osos guanozos del norte le están diciendo que NEIN, NEE, NEJ.
> 
> Es que no querrán que se gasten la pasta de sus contribuyentes en mariconadas cómo está:



Madre mía, es vergonzoso que yo como contribuyente se las gasten de esta forma, la verdad que uno acaba harto de éste país. Y bueno, tampoco hay ningún otro con políticas más conservadoras, puesto que los conservadores también son parte de éste sistema luciferino.


----------



## timi (20 Jun 2020)

dejo esto

All That Glitters When the World Jitters is Probably Gold


----------



## cdametalero (20 Jun 2020)

Una pregunta desde el desconocimiento, es mejor comprar oro con factura o sin dejar rastro (particular o en tienda en efectivo hasta 1000 euros)?
Lo digo porque si papa estado el dia de mañana nos joroba el efectivo y lo controla todo, cómo haríanos para vender (su fuera necesario) de manera legal? (Suponiendo que su posesión todavía sea legal).
Cual es vuestra opinión? Con o sin factura?


----------



## Marc_teixidor (20 Jun 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Para gusto los colores compañero. Si te gusta no te prives del capricho. Todo papelito de color que podamos convertir en algo tangible es poco. Leo en el general que peligra lo de la RBU del viruelo que se puso a vender la piel del oso sin tenerlo aún y los osos guanozos del norte le están diciendo que NEIN, NEE, NEJ.
> 
> Es que no querrán que se gasten la pasta de sus contribuyentes en mariconadas cómo está:



Mis dieses.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> Me refería a esta moneda Tom:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 351705




Yo compré 2 o 3 de estas del 2019 y cuando las recibí y decidí comprar más debido a la buena impresión que me causaron en mano habían volado. Luego cuando repusieron stock ya las vendían bastante más caras.


----------



## Daviot (20 Jun 2020)

Si alguna vez tenéis oportunidad, haceros al menos con una moneda del delfín de Australia de 2019. De verdad que no os vais a arrepentir, la mejor moneda de plata que he visto en mi vida. Además es la primera de la serie del delfín (lo que aumenta sus posibilidades de revalorización) de la Royal Australian Mint que no tiene nada que ver con la Perth Mint aunque ambas son australianas.


Tirada 25.000 unidades.


----------



## Josebs (20 Jun 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Una pregunta desde el desconocimiento, es mejor comprar oro con factura o sin dejar rastro (particular o en tienda en efectivo hasta 1000 euros)?
> Lo digo porque si papa estado el dia de mañana nos joroba el efectivo y lo controla todo, cómo haríanos para vender (su fuera necesario) de manera legal? (Suponiendo que su posesión todavía sea legal).
> Cual es vuestra opinión? Con o sin factura?



El efectivo no desaparecera, es tecnicamente imposible de aplicar y la sociedad en su mayoria no lo aceptaria


----------



## Bohemian (20 Jun 2020)

¿Sabéis de algún libro al estilo Bernstein sobre los metales preciosos? gracias !


----------



## mr_nobody (20 Jun 2020)

Por cierto como esta la producción de monedas en general tanto en oro o plata?

Con esto del covid va ha haber las reediciones anuales habituales en 2021? Britanias, maples, eagles, tiradas especiales, nuevas ediciones, nuevos diseños,.......

Están todas las companhias abiertas y produciendo?

Saludos a todos y gracias por el altruismo de la gente de este foro!!


----------



## Josebs (20 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Sabéis de algún libro al estilo Bernstein sobre los metales preciosos? gracias !



Yo sobre los libros de metales tengo una Biblia: El libro de no malgastes en papel lo que puedes invertir en oro o plata .


----------



## Dadaria (20 Jun 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Por cierto como esta la producción de monedas en general tanto en oro o plata?
> 
> Con esto del covid va ha haber las reediciones anuales habituales en 2021? Britanias, maples, eagles, tiradas especiales, nuevas ediciones, nuevos diseños,.......
> 
> ...



Salvo por la U.S Mint, que ha reducido la producción de silver eagles, el resto creo que siguen produciendo al mismo ritmo.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Si alguna vez tenéis oportunidad, haceros al menos con una moneda del delfín de Australia de 2019. De verdad que no os vais a arrepentir, la mejor moneda de plata que he visto en mi vida. Además es la primera de la serie del delfín (lo que aumenta sus posibilidades de revalorización) de la Royal Australian Mint que no tiene nada que ver con la Perth Mint aunque ambas son australianas.
> 
> 
> Tirada 25.000 unidades.



Yo pude pillar una de esa recién que salieron (creo que entorno a los 21€ ). La compré más por rellenar y aprovechar los gastos de envío que por otra cosa. En mano gana y el acabado está bien pero... Le han aparecido puntitos de leche y hasta un par de manchas (de leche también). A la segunda de momento no, pero sí que joroba lo de la primera . Continuaré la serie por inercia. Pero espero que no se suban a la parra conforme vaya avanzando la serie como ha pasado con la "Giants of the Ice" que las dos primeras las sacaron a buen precio pero la tercera anda por los 26€. Y eso que las han bajado porque en plena locura de la pandemia las llegué a ver rozando los 30€


----------



## Daviot (21 Jun 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo pude pillar una de esa recién que salieron (creo que entorno a los 21€ ). La compré más por rellenar y aprovechar los gastos de envío que por otra cosa. En mano gana y el acabado está bien pero... Le han aparecido puntitos de leche y hasta un par de manchas (de leche también). A la segunda de momento no, pero sí que joroba lo de la primera . Continuaré la serie por inercia. Pero espero que no se suban a la parra conforme vaya avanzando la serie como ha pasado con la "Giants of the Ice" que las dos primeras las sacaron a buen precio pero la tercera anda por los 26€. Y eso que las han bajado porque en plena locura de la pandemia las llegué a ver rozando los 30€



Yo debo tener entre 10 y 15 delfines y una de las monedas si que tiene una pequeña mota de leche pero casi imperceptible. En Apmex casi todos los que la compraron dan buenas opiniones salvo uno que también tuvo algún problema de manchas de leche. Puede que esto sucediera con las primeras monedas que salieron al mercado y luego corrigieran el problema.
Yo creo que llegué un poco tarde porque pagué 29 y poco por cada una de ellas en Europeanmint.


----------



## Muttley (22 Jun 2020)

Para acojonar.
Y Mayo y Junio van a ser igual de malos. 
De hecho, por tema profesional trabajo con Peru....y todo actividad industrial está parada o casi parada. Posiblemente el país de Sudamérica junto con Ecuador y Brasil donde más duro ha impactado el Covid19. 
Y como dice el artículo de srsrocco...si está impactando así en Peru, Mexico puede sufrir un decrecimiento en producción de 35 Millones onzas, que sumados a los 15 estimados de Peru...hablamos de 50 Millones de reducción.


----------



## cdametalero (22 Jun 2020)

Hola, recientemente he recibido una filarmonica de oro y en una de sus caras muestra un punto o picada (a la izquierda del 100) y ligeros arañazos en el canto. 
Es esto normal? Ya sé que es una bullion y que este tipo de monedas dicen que pueden presentar "imperfecciones", pero con mis primeras adquisiciones de plata no había tenido ningún problema de este tipo....
Que opináis? Es normal?
Tambien preguntar si se pueden devolver por este motivo. 
Experiencias, opiniones?


----------



## Tichy (23 Jun 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Hola, recientemente he recibido una filarmonica de oro y en una de sus caras muestra un punto o picada (a la izquierda del 100) y ligeros arañazos en el canto.
> Es esto normal? Ya sé que es una bullion y que este tipo de monedas dicen que pueden presentar "imperfecciones", pero con mis primeras adquisiciones de plata no había tenido ningún problema de este tipo....
> Que opináis? Es normal?
> Tambien preguntar si se pueden devolver por este motivo.
> ...



Eso, en Bullion, no es nada. Lo que no quita para quejarte si la has comprado en mano. Si es a distancia, nadie te va a admitir la reclamación. 
En cuanto a la plata, supongo que has tenido suerte, pero espera tres años, si son Filarmonicas y verás manchas y sombras en unas cuantas. Es lo normal.


----------



## cdametalero (23 Jun 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Eso, en Bullion, no es nada.
> En cuanto a la plata, supongo que has tenido suerte, pero espera tres años, si son Filarmonicas y verás manchas y sombras en unas cuantas. Es lo normal.



Gracias, me quedo más tranquilo.
Saludos


----------



## Muttley (23 Jun 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Eso, en Bullion, no es nada. Lo que no quita para quejarte si la has comprado en mano. Si es a distancia, nadie te va a admitir la reclamación.
> En cuanto a la plata, supongo que has tenido suerte, pero espera tres años, si son Filarmonicas y verás manchas y sombras en unas cuantas. Es lo normal.



Creo que tampoco valdría como queja Incluso en una transacción en mano. 
Hay que ser consciente de lo que se está comprando. Bullion puro y duro. Oro en moneda.
Una moneda de oro como hay millones de filarmónicas, nada especial. 
Que nos gustaría que fuera perfecta? Pues si. 
Que ha podido venir así de fábrica? También. 
Cuando se paga el oro que lleva hay poco que exigir..mas allá del oro. 

Otra historia es si se está pagando premium como cuando se compra una lunar, un cisne o una queen beast. 
Ahi si que hay que exigir condiciones impecables. 
Y si no se dan, pagarla a precio de filarmónica.


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Jun 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Hola, recientemente he recibido una filarmonica de oro y en una de sus caras muestra un punto o picada (a la izquierda del 100) y ligeros arañazos en el canto.
> Es esto normal? Ya sé que es una bullion y que este tipo de monedas dicen que pueden presentar "imperfecciones", pero con mis primeras adquisiciones de plata no había tenido ningún problema de este tipo....
> Que opináis? Es normal?
> Tambien preguntar si se pueden devolver por este motivo.
> ...



Te voy a poner un ejemplo gráfico.





¿La rechazarías por ese lunar... que tienes cielito mío en toa la teta...?

A lo mejor no borro este post en breve.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Jun 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Hola, recientemente he recibido una filarmonica de oro y en una de sus caras muestra un punto o picada (a la izquierda del 100) y ligeros arañazos en el canto.
> Es esto normal? Ya sé que es una bullion y que este tipo de monedas dicen que pueden presentar "imperfecciones", pero con mis primeras adquisiciones de plata no había tenido ningún problema de este tipo....
> Que opináis? Es normal?
> Tambien preguntar si se pueden devolver por este motivo.
> ...



No será del Andorrano por un casual.


----------



## cdametalero (23 Jun 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Te voy a poner un ejemplo gráfico.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 354125
> ...



Buenos cántaros...quiero decir, mas claro agua 
Ejemplo ilustrativo, gracias


----------



## cdametalero (23 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No será del Andorrano por un casual.



No, ventadeorocmc


----------



## cdametalero (23 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que tampoco valdría como queja Incluso en una transacción en mano.
> Hay que ser consciente de lo que se está comprando. Bullion puro y duro. Oro en moneda.
> Una moneda de oro como hay millones de filarmónicas, nada especial.
> Que nos gustaría que fuera perfecta? Pues si.
> ...



Gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## Bohemian (23 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> No será del Andorrano por un casual.



Sí, a mi en alguna ocasión cuando pedí un pack de liberty's USA más de una lleva una rallada. No entiendo por qué porque según me dijo el hombre eran recién salidas de la fábrica y era cierto... Así que no sabría decir los motivos la verdad...


----------



## Tichy (23 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que tampoco valdría como queja Incluso en una transacción en mano.
> Hay que ser consciente de lo que se está comprando. Bullion puro y duro. Oro en moneda.
> Una moneda de oro como hay millones de filarmónicas, nada especial.
> Que nos gustaría que fuera perfecta? Pues si.
> ...



Por supuesto que no es un motivo objetivo de rechazo. Me refiero al señalar lo de la compra en mano a una queja del tipo "oye, que me has dado la más fea", sobre todo para que te tomen más en serio en otras ocasiones. La marca junto al 1 no la veo importante, pero los arañazos en el borde puede que no sean de origen sino una mala manipulación y no está de más decirlo, sobre todo si es un proveedor habitual para que no vea en ti alguien a quien colar "las feas".


----------



## Dadaria (23 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 353957
> 
> 
> Para acojonar.
> ...



Si bien este abrupto descenso se debe a las circunstancias actuales, con el cierre de minas por el covid, me parece más relevante esta noticia que enlazaba @timi hace unas semanas. Habría que ver si este descenso continua a lo largo de los próximos años. Habrá que ver el impacto en el precio del spot.



timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> Top Primary Silver Mining Industry Production Yield Falls To The Lowest Ever – SRSrocco Report


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> Sí, a mi en alguna ocasión cuando pedí un pack de liberty's USA más de una lleva una rallada. No entiendo por qué porque según me dijo el hombre eran recién salidas de la fábrica y era cierto... Así que no sabría decir los motivos la verdad...



Las Filarmónicas, de origen estuvieron un tiempo viniendo con rayas irregulares en sus cantos (que son pulidos en algunos casos como 2015) quizás venían sin rematar en condiciones debido a la alta demanda.


----------



## PLACOINS (23 Jun 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Hola, recientemente he recibido una filarmonica de oro y en una de sus caras muestra un punto o picada (a la izquierda del 100) y ligeros arañazos en el canto.
> Es esto normal? Ya sé que es una bullion y que este tipo de monedas dicen que pueden presentar "imperfecciones", pero con mis primeras adquisiciones de plata no había tenido ningún problema de este tipo....
> Que opináis? Es normal?
> Tambien preguntar si se pueden devolver por este motivo.
> ...



La verdad que cuando compramos algo y mas siendo una pieza que apenas tiene tiempo (2020), nos gusta y que conste que a mi el primero, que nos llegue en perfectas condiciones. A mi particularmente me gusta tener las cosas en perfecto estado, pero cuando hay un envío de por medio y no has visto previamente la pieza, corres el riesgo de que pueda venir con alguna marca . También hay que recordar que normalmente a las tiendas les llegan las monedas en tubos, todas apiladas y sin nada de protección entre una y otra. Otro tema a comentar sería la " correcta" manipulación que pudiera tener esa pieza, una vez que le llega a la tienda, así como el posterior empaquetado de la misma o incluso el posterior envío y trato del paquete por parte de la agencia de transporte. Yo siempre que he podido, me ha gustado tener la pieza en la mano protegida con un guante, y verla en persona, pero eso no siempre es posible . Tengo piezas de plata que me han llegado con algún roce o manchita , pero sigue siendo plata. Lo que si esta claro ,es que todo el mundo no tenemos el mismo cuidado y también es la suerte que tengas en las manos por las que pasa. Un saludo a todos..


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Jun 2020)

Buenos consejos sobre himbersion en MP nos da este veterano


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Sin ningún problema en casas contrastadas como Cayon o Áureo.
> Hay que inscribirse, dar un par de referencias y subir alguna factura.
> Si no se ha pujado nunca o nunca se ha ganado un lote, cualquier factura que se suba de el Andorrano o a coininvest tapando el importe está bien.
> Es para asegurarse que la persona es razonablemente de fiar....y que paga.
> ...



Gracias por vuestras explicaciones. Al final me me he hecho un par de soberanos a precio spot ( más lo que me cueste el porte). No es ninguna ganga, pero dudo que en ningún sitio los pueda pillar más baratos, así que estoy feliz como una perdiz.


----------



## Somedus (23 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras explicaciones. Al final me me he hecho un par de soberanos a precio spot ( más lo que me cueste el porte). No es ninguna ganga, pero dudo que en ningún sitio los pueda pillar más baratos, así que estoy feliz como una perdiz.



Hola,

Yo un par de alfonsinas con envío incluido a 50,42€ el gramo. Ahora mismo el spot a 50,29€. También muy contento.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (23 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras explicaciones. Al final me me he hecho un par de soberanos a precio spot ( más lo que me cueste el porte). No es ninguna ganga, pero dudo que en ningún sitio los pueda pillar más baratos, así que estoy feliz como una perdiz.





Somedus dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo un par de alfonsinas con envío incluido a 50,42€ el gramo. Ahora mismo el spot a 50,29€. También muy contento.
> 
> Saludos.



Enhorabuena a ambos.
Creo que no se puede conseguir mejor precio que el que habéis conseguido.
Gangas son muy complicadas, y más en los tiempos que corren.
Me alegro que algunas piezas se hayan quedado en el foro.
Yo pujé y me llevé un oro de la subasta de Cayon del sábado en sala. Creo que también muy buen precio, claro que no era un pieza de spot, esta en cuestión suele llevar bastante premium y lo reduje mucho. Se supone que es de las que aguantan muy bien caídas de spot. 
Una de las que me faltaban en casa.
Y vaya racha que llevo de compras


----------



## estupeharto (24 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Enhorabuena a ambos.
> Creo que no se puede conseguir mejor precio que el que habéis conseguido.
> Gangas son muy complicadas, y más en los tiempos que corren.
> Me alegro que algunas piezas se hayan quedado en el foro.
> ...



Ésta es la que te llevaste, no?

No está mal

Sólo salió a 62.775/Oz


----------



## estanflacion (24 Jun 2020)

Los que tenéis los metales en casa, los tenéis asegurados?
Hay alguna poliza o seguro concreto especial?

He testeado un seguro por curiosidad, y futuras alternativas, y por cada 30.000 euros cobran una prima de 140 euros


----------



## Eigentum (24 Jun 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Buenos consejos sobre himbersion en MP nos da este veterano




Pero cuando compras esas monedas y al tiempo tiras a venderlas ? donde las anuncias? a quién las vendes? las anuncias en ebay por ejemplo?


----------



## Dadaria (24 Jun 2020)

Eigentum dijo:


> Pero cuando compras esas monedas y al tiempo tiras a venderlas ? donde las anuncias? a quién las vendes? las anuncias en ebay por ejemplo?



Si las has comprado en tiendas como Coininvest, el Andorrano, etc, esas mismas tiendas te recompran las monedas. Si son pequeñas, o no son muchas (si son de plata) puedes anunciarlas en el hilo de compraventa, hay se suelen vender rápido.


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Jun 2020)

Eigentum dijo:


> Pero cuando compras esas monedas y al tiempo tiras a venderlas ? donde las anuncias? a quién las vendes? las anuncias en ebay por ejemplo?



la mayoría de tiendas online que venden también compran. Lo que al te venden a precio spot+7% y te compran a spot-3%


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Si las has comprado en tiendas como Coininvest, el Andorrano, etc, esas mismas tiendas te recompran las monedas. Si son pequeñas, o no son muchas (si son de plata) puedes anunciarlas en el hilo de compraventa, hay se suelen vender rápido.



¿Por cuánto es la recompra en Andorrano? Aunque yo no vendería a los que proveen de monedas de oro/plata debido a que suelen dar una ínfima parte del precio, casí que mejor por el mercado de segunda mano. 

Ayer por ejemplo pillé a uno que me intentó vender una moneda maple falsa, el muy cabron se creía que se la iba a comprar(esto en wallapop) asi que andad con ojo, sobre todo aquellas personas que digan que no las pueden sacar del plástico. La verdad que la moneda Maple es muy similar a la Krugerrand asi que me llevé esta y el diametro era muchísimo más pequeño y maple no hace más pequeñas tengo entendido, pero es que además en el relieve no ponía su pureza y eso me hizo pensar en que estaba ante un vendedor que me estaba intentando encalomar una moneda inexistente. 

Hay que ir con cuidado ! Por cierto, cuando suelen llegar las monedas de celtic gold?


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Los que tenéis los metales en casa, los tenéis asegurados?
> Hay alguna poliza o seguro concreto especial?
> 
> He testeado un seguro por curiosidad, y futuras alternativas, y por cada 30.000 euros cobran una prima de 140 euros



Si en mi casa guardo los metales, podría contratar en mi seguro de casa la seguridad de los metales preciosos?


----------



## Dadaria (24 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Por cuánto es la recompra en Andorrano? Aunque yo no vendería a los que proveen de monedas de oro/plata debido a que suelen dar una ínfima parte del precio, casí que mejor por el mercado de segunda mano.
> 
> Ayer por ejemplo pillé a uno que me intentó vender una moneda maple falsa, el muy cabron se creía que se la iba a comprar(esto en wallapop) asi que andad con ojo, sobre todo aquellas personas que digan que no las pueden sacar del plástico. La verdad que la moneda Maple es muy similar a la Krugerrand asi que me llevé esta y el diametro era muchísimo más pequeño y maple no hace más pequeñas tengo entendido, pero es que además en el relieve no ponía su pureza y eso me hizo pensar en que estaba ante un vendedor que me estaba intentando encalomar una moneda inexistente.
> 
> Hay que ir con cuidado ! Por cierto, cuando suelen llegar las monedas de celtic gold?



No he comprado en Celtic gold, así que no sabría decirte. En cuanto al precio de recompra, suelen ponerlo junto al precio de la moneda, pero acabo de mirar en varias páginas y ponen que si quieres saberlo que les llames. Me parece bastante raro, ya que suele ponerlo siempre. Suele ser el 95 o 97% del precio spot.


----------



## Bohemian (24 Jun 2020)

¿Qué opináis de éste lote de Andorrano? Me parece muy jugoso para gente como yo que no tiene ni una maldita moneda de oro.

Monedas de oro Variadas: Moneda de Oro 20 Francos de Francia años varios


----------



## Somedus (24 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> Si en mi casa guardo los metales, podría contratar en mi seguro de casa la seguridad de los metales preciosos?



Hola,

Aparte de continente y contenido, en tu seguro de hogar puedes especificar un valor en joyas. La prima del seguro aumentará a mayor valor de lo especificado. 
Supongo que podrás consultar en tu compañía para que te hagan una simulación del suplemento a pagar.

Saludos.


----------



## Dadaria (24 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de éste lote de Andorrano? Me parece muy jugoso para gente como yo que no tiene ni una maldita moneda de oro.
> 
> Monedas de oro Variadas: Moneda de Oro 20 Francos de Francia años varios



No están mal de precio, no son una ganga pero tampoco te estan sablando demasiado. Estarías pagando un 7% de premium. Es de las mejores monedas para tener pequeñas cantidades de oro, y, además de ser muy reconocidas, apenas se falsificaron, a diferencia de los soberanos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de éste lote de Andorrano? Me parece muy jugoso para gente como yo que no tiene ni una maldita moneda de oro.
> 
> Monedas de oro Variadas: Moneda de Oro 20 Francos de Francia años varios



¿Pero que lote?¿Has creído entender que por que aparecen en la foto 5 monedas de 20 francos de distintos años para indicar que tú pagas y ellos te envían la moneda que tengan en stock en ese momento, te iban a vender 5 monedas de 20 francos por 313€? No existe tal lote, por ese precio te venden una sola moneda.

Un saludo


----------



## estanflacion (24 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> Si en mi casa guardo los metales, podría contratar en mi seguro de casa la seguridad de los metales preciosos?



Yo he preguntado en un seguro de hogar, por si compraba metales y dejaba una parte en casa de un familiar.
Me han dicho que debería hacer una ampliación del contrato actual. Que lo que cubre es lo básico por robo, sea la cantidad que se halla puesto, sean 10 mil o 40.000, pero de mobiliario, y que puede dar problemas si son cosas de valor de más de 3.000 euros.

Me dicen, o entendí de hacer una cosa mixta si la cantidad es superior al mobiliario asegurado actual.
Ejemplo de 30.000 euros cubiertos y una ampliación extra de otros 30.000 euros en caso de tener 60.000 euros en metales, y no me aseguran que no vaya a tener problemas de esta manera.

Por lo poco que he leido en Internet habia entendido que estos seguros eran más baratos de lo que me dijeron


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Jun 2020)

Si contratas un seguro, te robarán 2 veces, una el afortunado ladrón y otra el sinvergüenza del seguro, cuando empiece a escaquearse poniendo pegas y apuntando al apartado C-14 bis en sus cláusulas abusivas que nadie lee.

Los mejores 3 seguros que puedes contratar son:

- bocacerrada.com
- nitumujerlosabe.org
- alosniñosnimu.net


----------



## Muttley (24 Jun 2020)

Para los que compran o han comprado monedas españolas de oro y plata.
Una pequeña descripción de valores y equivalencias entre ellas.

La base monetaria española de los SXVII-SXVIII se centra en el real y el escudo.
Una moneda de 8 reales de plata, también llamado real de a ocho o peso fuerte o peso “duro” fue la unidad de intercambio comercial en todos los territorios desde el Sudeste asiático hasta america e incluso Africa.

Los 8 reales de plata españoles del s XVIII equivalían a medio escudo de oro, lo que se llamaba “durillo”. Como cada real de a 8 pesaba unos 25 grs de plata y cada durillo de oro (medio escudo) pesaba en oro unos 1,5grs, la relación resultante es de 1/16,6.
En línea con la histórico desde los romanos.
La unidad es el famoso doblón con un peso de 6,7grs de oro. Igual a 4 reales de a 8 de plata.

En la época de Fernando VIÍ y dominación francesa se empezó a acuñar los reales “de vellón”. 40 reales de vellón equivalían a 1 escudo de oro. 320 reales de vellón equivalían a 8 escudos de oro del mismo peso y ley que los anteriores.

Luego entraron los escudos de plata, ya en el reinado de Isabel II.
La máxima denominación fueron los 10 escudos “plata” denominados asi pero hechos no solo de plata en fracciones pequeñas sino también oro en fracciones grandes (para distinguir de los 8 escudos clasicos) con un peso de 8,35grs con ley 0,9 (Mientras que los 8 escudos clásicos tienen 27grs a 0,875 desde 1772).
Estas son las denominadas en el argot isabelinas de oro, con valores de 2,4 y 10 escudos con su equivalente en plata. 2 escudos de plata 26grs a 0,9 y dos escudos de plata hechos en oro con peso de 1,67grs a 0,9. Ratio oro y plata 1/15,56. De nuevo en el histórico.
2 escudos “plata“ equivalen aproximadamente al duro o real de a 8 del esquema anterior.
Y dos escudos plata hechos en oro, equivalen por tanto al durillo de oro “imperial”.
Esto implica que los 10 escudos “de plata” (aunque hechos en oro) equivalen a un doblón.

A mediados de siglo XVIII de nuevo cambio de denominación y los 10 escudos pasan a ser 100 reales, con un cambio de 1 a 10.
Es decir, 100 reales de oro de Isabel II equivalen a 10 escudos anteriores (“plata”).
Y todas las denominaciones anteriores se corrigen de acuerdo a ello.
Las nuevas se denominan doblón de 100 reales de oro.

Isabelinas de oro por tanto hay de 2,4 y 10 escudos y de 20,40, 80 y 100 reales.
Y luego pesos filipinos con denominaciones de 1,2 y 4 también en oro (Un peso unos 20 reales).

Tras la muerte de Isabel II, queda un niño muy pequeño como heredero Alfonso XII y empieza lo que se denomina en el argot numismático “centenario de la peseta”.
Gobierno provisional y reinado de Amadeo empiezan las pesetas para alinear con los valores europeos de tipo decimal, solo de plata y cobre y con pruebas en oro de 100 pesetas y 25 pesetas. Pruebas que ahora tienen precios estratosfericos en subastas (seis cifras) al ser sólo conocidas un número de ejemplares limitadísimo.

Ya en el reinado de Alfonso XII, se emiten las famosas Alfonsinas de oro (25 pesetas) con un peso de 8,06 grs y ley 0,9 y asi como los “duros“ de plata 25grs a Ley 0,9.
Esto nos lleva de nuevo a un ratio oro-plata de 1/15,5.

En “resumen”:
10 pesetas de oro equivalen en peso de oro-plata a “aproximadamente” 4 escudos (“Plata”) isabelinos de oro, 40 reales de vellon, 2 duros de plata (o reales de a 8), a 1 escudo de oro clásico y por tanto a medio doblón.
100 pesetas de oro de Alfonso XIII, equivalen pues a 5 doblones o 10 escudos clásicos de oro....es decir los famosos 20 duros de real de a 8. 
Y digo aproximadamente porque a lo largo de los años y los cambios los decimales y la pureza de monedas de oro y plata han cambiado ligeramente con lo que no es exacto.

Espero que haya quedado “clarísimo”


----------



## brigante 88 (24 Jun 2020)

Que maravilla leer esta definición de valores, magnifica mente explicado.

La verdad que es un placer ver cada día mas comentarios donde se menciona directamente la numismatica... 

GraciaS por las aportaciones Muttley.

100 pesetas 18*97*






Muttley dijo:


> Para los que compran o han comprado monedas españolas de oro y plata.
> Una pequeña descripción de valores y equivalencias entre ellas.
> 
> La base monetaria española de los SXVII-SXVIII se centra en el real y el escudo.
> ...


----------



## Muttley (24 Jun 2020)

Como ha dicho Brigante-TonyMontana
Este post sin fotos....queda desangelado. 
Para comprobación de tamaños entre ellas. 







De arriba a abajo y de izquierda a derecha 
8 escudos españoles de oro de Carlos III 1771
100 pesetas de Alfonso XIII en anverso *97 la misma moneda que Brigante ha puesto en reverso. 
100 reales Isabelinas Isabel II
25 pesetas “Alfonsinas“ Alfonso XII 
20 pesetas Alfonso XIII


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jun 2020)

Apelo a vuestra sabiduría para preguntar qué moneda es esta, para buscar su posible valor que no creo que sea mucho debido al desgaste, estoy siguiendo esta joya y no se si lanzarme .

Bueno sé qué moneda es pero creo que hay varias fracciones o tamaños, no sé como decirlo es que de moneda histórica estoy pelao .


----------



## Muttley (24 Jun 2020)

Yo diría que es un escudo Carlos III de 1787.


Sin ver el reverso es imposible saber la ceca y ensayadores. 
Eso si tras mucho usar la navaja está en un estado lamentable.


----------



## Tichy (24 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo diría que es un escudo Carlos III de 1787.
> Ver archivo adjunto 355773
> 
> Sin ver el reverso es imposible saber la ceca y ensayadores.
> Eso si tras mucho usar la navaja está en un estado lamentable.



Bien visto. En cualquier caso, aparte del sobeteo, el 8 del 1787 parece un poco raruno. Bien podría ser una imitación.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Jun 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien visto. En cualquier caso, aparte del sobeteo, el 8 del 1787 parece un poco raruno. Bien podría ser una imitación.



O puede ser no peninsular, es posible un escudo de ceca de las Yndias, lo digo por la forma en la nariz que en las cecas Americanas es diferente la cara de Carlos III, o eso me imagino, el desgaste es grande, lo normal en piezas engarzadas o incorporadas a joyas.


----------



## Muttley (25 Jun 2020)

[


Piel de Luna dijo:


> O puede ser no peninsular, es posible un escudo de ceca de las Yndias, lo digo por la forma en la nariz que en las cecas Americanas es diferente la cara de Carlos III, o eso me imagino, el desgaste es grande, lo normal en piezas engarzadas o incorporadas a joyas.



La diferencia de nariz se da entre fechas, más que entre cecas.

La nariz mucho más aguileña y la papada menos prominente de un Carlos III joven em distintos formatos se da en todos los módulos desde 1761 a 1771.
En los 8 escudos de 1761 a 1771 solo acuñadas en Yndias. (salvo alguna de 1760/61 en Madrid que vale una fortuna en 6 cifras).

De 1772 a 1789 el anverso es común para España e Yndias.
Carlos III mayor, mucha más papada y nariz más redonda.
Modelo 1201 en 2 escudos.
No se distingue sin ver el reverso las iniciales de ceca y acuñadores.
A lo mejor los muy muy profesionales, pero lo dudo al ser el mismo modelo según catálogo.

Monedas Españolas de Carlos III de la colección Piezas de oro -pág. 4- | Numismática española

Tal vez @fff nos pueda confirmar


----------



## Bohemian (25 Jun 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lote??? Es una de esas monedas solo...



Pensaba que eran monedas muy pequeñas en un mismo lote, pero no, fallo mio ! Gracias PrincBurb


----------



## Higadillas (25 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> Pensaba que eran monedas muy pequeñas en un mismo lote, pero no, fallo mio ! Gracias PrincBurb



Un consejo de aficionado: antes de tirate de la moto, infórmate bien sobre las monedas de oro, bullion e históricas con poco premium, como es el caso de las de 20 francos. Hay que ir siempre a por piezas reconocidas a las que darles facil salida si es necesario. Vas a vender mucho más rápido un krugerrand que un cagarro de la FNMT.

De hecho esto daría para un hilo interesante, si es que alguien no lo ha hecho ya.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jun 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Un consejo de aficionado: antes de tirate de la moto, infórmate bien sobre las monedas de oro, bullion e históricas con poco premium, como es el caso de las de 20 francos. Hay que ir siempre a por piezas reconocidas a las que darles facil salida si es necesario. Vas a vender mucho más rápido un krugerrand que un cagarro de la FNMT.
> 
> De hecho esto daría para un hilo interesante, si es que alguien no lo ha hecho ya.



Bueno, tanto como cagarro... ya me gustaría a mí echar una de esas,....... aunque una sólo fueeera.... como dice la canción.

Dependerá del precio, pero no creo que haya más diferencia que eso en las bullion.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Jun 2020)

Bohemian dijo:


> Pensaba que eran monedas muy pequeñas en un mismo lote, pero no, fallo mio ! Gracias PrincBurb



Yo soy tambien bastante novato. Pero en moneda de oro tienes que tener en mente que hay dos tipos:

- moneda inversion buillon, tipo Krugerrand. Aqui basicamente lo que compras es el oro a peso. Siempre hay un premium pero so compras como inversor de oro hay que intentar que el premium sea el menor. Como regla general cuanto mayor sea la moneda menos premium. Es decir 2 
Oz. tendran menos premium que 1/4 de onza... pero por diversas razones tambien interesa tener moneda pequeña por su divisibilidad.

- moneda historica. Es moneda de oro que fue moneda de curso legal. Si la compras como inversor de oro hay que seguir los mismos parametros que antes... Intentar comprar con el menor premium posible. Los 20 francos, los soberanos y nuestras alfonsinas son buenas opciones de moneda historica con poco premium. Pero entre precios patecidos hay que buscar la moneda lo menos circulada posible. Y quien sabe si en el futuro tendran cierta revalorizacion numismatica además del oro.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bohemian (25 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo soy tambien bastante novato. Pero en moneda de oro tienes que tener en mente que hay dos tipos:
> 
> - moneda inversion buillon, tipo Krugerrand. Aqui basicamente lo que compras es el oro a peso. Siempre hay un premium pero so compras como inversor de oro hay que intentar que el premium sea el menor. Como regla general cuanto mayor sea la moneda menos premium. Es decir 2
> Oz. tendran menos premium que 1/4 de onza... pero por diversas razones tambien interesa tener moneda pequeña por su divisibilidad.
> ...



La próxima compra será una moneda de oro 1/4 aproximadamente, aunque veo que hay muy pocas existencias en gran parte de las páginas. ¿Qué está pasando?


----------



## Higadillas (25 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, tanto como cagarro... ya me gustaría a mí echar una de esas,....... aunque una sólo fueeera.... como dice la canción.
> 
> Dependerá del precio, pero no creo que haya más diferencia que eso en las bullion.



Hombre, yo tampoco le haría ascos a un cacho de oro. Lo que digo es que a la hora de vender, vas a vender más rápido y a mejor precio un krugerrand que una onza española de la fnmt, ésta última puede que incluso tengas que venderla bajo spot.


----------



## Membroza (25 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Los que tenéis los metales en casa, los tenéis asegurados?
> Hay alguna poliza o seguro concreto especial?
> 
> He testeado un seguro por curiosidad, y futuras alternativas, y por cada 30.000 euros cobran una prima de 140 euros



Yo para eso tengo comprado mi oro en BullionVault, que te ofrece servicio de custodia. Empresa de confianza y que proporciona un precio de oro a casi spot tanto en la compra como venta.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jun 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Hombre, yo tampoco le haría ascos a un cacho de oro. Lo que digo es que a la hora de vender, vas a vender más rápido y a mejor precio un krugerrand que una onza española de la fnmt, ésta última puede que incluso tengas que venderla bajo spot.



Ésta por ejemplo me gusta bastante, no creo que hubiera dificultad en venderla bien.
(Es la Santisima Trinidad)


----------



## conde84 (25 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ésta por ejemplo me gusta bastante, no creo que hubiera dificultad en venderla bien.
> (Es la Santisima Trinidad)
> 
> 
> ...



Ese cincuentin oscila entre 90-110 euros según tenga caja y certificado o no, y obviamente estando en perfectas condiciones.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jun 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Ese cincuentin oscila entre 90-110 euros según tenga caja y certificado o no, y obviamente estando en perfectas condiciones.



A 90 estaría a 17,93 / Oz... Sólo teniendo en cuenta el peso, lo veo barato
A 110 estaría a 21,92


----------



## Muttley (25 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> A 90 estaría a 17,93 / Oz... Sólo teniendo en cuenta el peso, lo veo barato
> A 110 estaría a 21,92



Es precio de onza.
20-21 euros ahora mismo compras una onza corriente.
Teniendo en cuenta el premium salvaje que pagó el pobre infeliz que la compró en 1995, seguramente cerca de las 10000 pesetas de la época ha sido un negocio terrible después de 25 años.

Y eso que este cincuentin es de lo mejorcito en cuanto diseño en el anverso. De las más bonitas que he visto.
FNMT significa siempre inversión ruinosa y diseño mediocre.
Practicamente ninguna moneda se ha revalorizado “algo”. Es magia, se pierde dinero en todas en los últimos 40 años. Todas las Carteritas y series de colección desde los 70 se venden a precio de derribo. No valen nada. Ni de moneda para circulación ni de colección.
La única moneda en que se ha ganado debe ser la peseta de Benlliure del 46 *48....Y no lo hicieron a propósito y el duro de Franco con *69 lleno de falsificaciones.

Si miramos una kookaburra de 5 ozs o un koala de 5 ozs o una Libertad del 5ozs del 95 y su precio de adquisicion entonces y ahora.....pues sobran los comentarios.
Ninguna de ellas se venden a precio onza. Las comparaciones con diseño y precio de salida son simplemente sonrojantes.

FNMT es la galería del coleccionista del numismático y su target cliente es el mismo: jubilados de clase media alta con poco o poquísimo conocimiento de lo que compran que se dejan llevar por la tematica: el rey, la legión, ciudades de españa, goya...etc etc etc...
Y lo que sobra Se lo llevan numismaticas para dar el palo al cliente tipo anterior.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ésta por ejemplo me gusta bastante, no creo que hubiera dificultad en venderla bien.
> (Es la Santisima Trinidad)
> 
> 
> ...



Esta moneda se me antoja diseñada por mi abuelo la cara del barco, y por mi sobrino de 12 años la otra. 
La madre que les parió, a los de la fnmt digo.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jun 2020)

Eso está claro.
Al precio que lo venden es un timo.
Pero si lo compras a buen precio bajo spot, pues es plata como mínimo. Y luego pues algunas no están mal.

Yo lo de los diseños no tengo tanta confianza en que sea una buena inversión. Al final es plata. Si es más bonita, pueden dar un poco más, pero un poco. Dar más por la cara, porque han hecho un dibujo... a igualdad de peso o precio o poca diferencia, vale, pero como inversión pensando en que se va a ganar,... yo no lo haría vamos.

Mañana sacarán nuevos grabados, las modas cambian, y al final es como el fiat, si no está respaldado en valor, no lo tiene.


----------



## Muttley (25 Jun 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Esta moneda se me antoja diseñada por mi abuelo la cara del barco, y por mi sobrino de 12 años la otra.
> La madre que les parió, a los de la fnmt digo.



Creeme, de lo mejorcito.

Y si no....  




pero eso es hace 20 años.
creemos que han mejorado algo en los diseños, en los conjuntos esteticos? El mundo ha cambiado, los gustos, internet, el público....
.....pues va a ser que no. El mundo cambia....ellos no. 

50 ANIVERSARIO FELIPE VI - CINCUENTIN | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM
....a 363 euros. Iva incluido


----------



## Daviot (26 Jun 2020)

Hombre, al menos no los han sacado como en el museo de cera y algo mejor que la pose de la familia zapatero Adams.


----------



## timi (26 Jun 2020)

un articulo un poco apocalíptico para el que nos lea poco

Can Too Big For Fed & ECB | GoldBroker.com

realista diríamos la mayoría de por aquí

el tiempo dirá ,,, tictactictac


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (26 Jun 2020)

Hola, amijos.

Resulta que he cobrado la hecstra y además el Fisco me sale a devolver (me esperaba lo contrario), así que tengo intención de comprar un par de monedillas.

Me llaman la atención las reacuñaciones austríacas; un phorero (creo que Tiburcio, pero dice no recordarlo) pegó por aquí hace no mucho el enlace de una tienda donde venden la de 8 florines/20 francos:

Goldvorsorge | Goldmünzen aktuell







¿Alguno tiene experiencia con esta tienda?

Husmeando por internec parecen gente seria; la empresa matriz es "Goldvorsorge Soos" y la wec es para la venta y tal:

Goldvorsorge Soos reviews ratings and company details







Me compraría esa de los florines, y también otra moneda.

En la misma página tienen vrenelis y soberanos, cogería alguno de los dos:












En este mismo hilo se comentó que mejor francos franceses que soberanos, lo que no sé es por qué. Me pica la curiosidhac. La helvecia esa está aparente, pero no entiendo qué ventaja tendría sobre un soberano británico; si es cuestión de preferencia personal o hay alguna otra razón, soy todo oídos.

Además curiosamente el ratio euros/gramo de los vrenelis es el peor de las tres monedas. Pero me llama la atención, está atractiva, miau.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Jun 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Hola, amijos.
> 
> Resulta que he cobrado la hecstra y además el Fisco me sale a devolver (me esperaba lo contrario), así que tengo intención de comprar un par de monedillas.
> 
> ...




Seguramente se dijese que mejor francos por que el soberano es de lo más falsificado que existe, no se me ocurre otra cosa.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jun 2020)

y cómo se suele ver que son falsos?
Os habéis encontrado con alguno?
Es fácil de ver o están currados?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> y cómo se suele ver que son falsos?
> Os habéis encontrado con alguno?
> Es fácil de ver o están currados?



De la mejor información está aquí.

Fake gold sovereigns and spotting the counterfeits
Fakes, Forgeries and Counterfeits - Sovereigns


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Hombre, al menos no los han sacado como en el museo de cera y algo mejor que la pose de la familia zapatero Adams.




Quien es el handicaped que hace los diseños del FNMT?


Que cosa más fea


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jun 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Hombre, al menos no los han sacado como en el museo de cera y algo mejor que la pose de la familia zapatero Adams.



¿Alguien sabe quién es tío y quién es tía? eh eh, no es fácil acertar el pleno, ...cuidao


----------



## estanflacion (26 Jun 2020)

En coininvest ya no envían directamente al cpmprador, porque había riesgo de entregas inapropiadas sin firmar, o entregas a vecinos. Ahora habría que recogerlos en puntos UPS. Para que lo sepáis los que tengan pensado comprar allí.

Aunque ya se ha hablado muchas veces, que tiendas alternativas fiables hay?
En anlagegold24 no envían fuera de Alemania.


----------



## estanflacion (26 Jun 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Hola, amijos.
> 
> Resulta que he cobrado la hecstra y además el Fisco me sale a devolver (me esperaba lo contrario), así que tengo intención de comprar un par de monedillas.
> 
> ...



La web es un poco cutre, no me inspira confianza teniendo venta online. Hay empresas serias de suiza con web feas, pero no venden oro online.
Si alguien compró allí que nos diga, o nos de otras opciones.
goldsilver.be tampoco me gusta. Mucha gente cabreada con ellos. Además se van de vacaciones, aparece en su web


----------



## MIP (26 Jun 2020)

Yo compre en Goldvorsorge la semana pasada, pedí el viernes a mediodía y el martes a la mañana estaba ya en Madrid. 

Asi que en principio bien, posiblemente les compre alguna cosa más.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (26 Jun 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo compre en Goldvorsorge la semana pasada, pedí el viernes a mediodía y el martes a la mañana estaba ya en Madrid.



Se agradece el testimonio.

¿Compraste oros?

No especifica en qué vienen envueltos, si cápsula o celofán o qué. Supongo que será lo segundo, o algún sobre transparente de esos.


----------



## MIP (26 Jun 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Se agradece el testimonio.
> 
> ¿Compraste oros?
> 
> No especifica en qué vienen envueltos, si cápsula o celofán o qué. Supongo que será lo segundo, o algún sobre transparente de esos.



Yo compré un par de forintos a 297€ (hoy andaban a 305€). Vienen en sobrecitos de esos de plástico.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (27 Jun 2020)

Bueno, pedidas están, los florines y los francos. No sé si los sábados abrirán las oficinas austríacas o qué, tendrán que responderme.

Tendré que hacerme con unas cápsulas para ellas. Pediré unas a eldorado, aprovechando que cargaré algo de plata. Por cierto, que se acabaron las cucaburras de 2 onzas...

Había pensado en las "Leuchtturm ULTRA cápsula SIN BORDES" esas, pero me suena que el calibre tenía que ser un pelín superior al diámetro de la moneda.

Por cierto, que las especificaciones están mal:



Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


>



Ahí pone que diámetro 19 mm, y en la wec de la Austrian Mint , y en otros laos, que 21:

Acht Gulden Nachprägung in Gold Au 900. Online bestellen.

8 Gulden 1892 - Austria

Así que serían las mismas cápsulas para ambas monedas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Es precio de onza.
> 20-21 euros ahora mismo compras una onza corriente.
> Teniendo en cuenta el premium salvaje que pagó el pobre infeliz que la compró en 1995, seguramente cerca de las 10000 pesetas de la época ha sido un negocio terrible después de 25 años.
> 
> ...



Y las numismaticas que se lo llevan es para tener factura de plata, que sirva de palanca para toda la demás que mueven.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Jun 2020)

Dónde estáis comprando el Oro online?
Habéis comprado alguna vez en esta página?
Geiger Edelmetalle Deutschland

O esta?
MP Edelmetalle - Barren, Anlagemünzen, Goldmünzen, Silbermünzen kaufen

Estoy buscando alternativas, y algunas web alemanas no envían fuera. En estas 2 hacen el envío con DHL. Intento descartar las que usan UPS

En Anlagegold24 Goldmünzen Silbermünzen Goldbarren Gold kaufen habian puesto a la venta una moneda de 1 onza de James bond a un precio razonable, unos 1700 y han volado. Creo que la tirada era de 5000 y ahora algo similar de Los Simpson. Como han parado las ventas fuera de Alemania nos han dejado con las ganas.


----------



## Tichy (27 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Dónde estáis comprando el Oro online?
> Habéis comprado alguna vez en esta página?
> Geiger Edelmetalle Deutschland
> 
> ...



Geiger son un clásico y tienen fama de serios, aunque no te lo puedo confirmar de primera mano pues nunca les he comprado (solían ser caros). 
Mp edelmetalle en cambio siempre han sido muy competitivos en precio, pero por lo que he visto desde siempre, nunca envían fuera de Alemania.


----------



## Tichy (28 Jun 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Bueno, pedidas están, los florines y los francos. No sé si los sábados abrirán las oficinas austríacas o qué, tendrán que responderme.
> 
> Tendré que hacerme con unas cápsulas para ellas. Pediré unas a eldorado, aprovechando que cargaré algo de plata. Por cierto, que se acabaron las cucaburras de 2 onzas...
> 
> ...



Todas las monedas de 20 unidades (francos, francos suizos, francos belgas, liras, pesetas, dracmas,...) de la Unión Monetaria Latina tenían el mismo peso, ley y dimensiones. En concreto el diámetro efectivamente es 21. Lo que ocurre es que algunas son una pelidecima menos y caben en cápsulas de 21, y para otras vas a necesitar cápsulas de 21,5. En la duda, lo mejor es hacerte con cápsulas de 21,5 que te van a caber todas las de esta tipología sin "bailar" demasiado.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (28 Jun 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> En la duda, lo mejor es hacerte con cápsulas de 21,5 que te van a caber todas las de esta tipología sin "bailar" demasiado.



Gracias. Ya había preguntado a los amijos de eldorado y me comentaron que en las Leuchtturm esas solían entrar bien las del diámetro indicado, pero que no tenían monedas de ese calibre para comprobarlo. Me aconsejaron que pidiese varias por si acaso, y así hice.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Dónde estáis comprando el Oro online?
> Habéis comprado alguna vez en esta página?
> Geiger Edelmetalle Deutschland
> 
> ...



¿Alguna razón por la que descartes UPS? A mí me han hecho envíos desde Alemania con ellos y sin problema. Diría que llegan un poco más rápido que con DHL.


----------



## estanflacion (28 Jun 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Alguna razón por la que descartes UPS? A mí me han hecho envíos desde Alemania con ellos y sin problema. Diría que llegan un poco más rápido que con DHL.



En CoinInvest.com – The Reliable Partner for your Gold and Silver Investments usan UPS. Me dijeron que ya no envian directamente al comprador, que hay que recoger los paquetes en puntos UPS, porque los repartidores lo estaban entregando sin firmar, o incluso a vecinos.

No sé si hay una cantidad pequeña que si hagan el envío directamente, les preguntaré. Por eso descartaba UPS, por si las demas empresas de venta de Oro deciden lo mismo.

Solía comprar en Anlagegold24 Goldmünzen Silbermünzen Goldbarren Gold kaufen y ya no hacen envios fuera de Alemania
Me pase a coininvest y es un poco arriesgado ir por la calle.
Por esto estoy buscando alternativa, comprar lo que tengo pensado y dejarlo intocable como un seguro. Las cosas se están pniendo muy feas.
Tal vez todo se relaje, y baje el metal un 20%. En mi manera de verlo no voy a arriesgar mi patrimonio esperando una bajada, sino conservar lo que tengo.

Como cierre otra vez USA, otra tonelada de dinero nuevo, que hará dar otro impulso al valor de metal.
Hay cosas que no sabemos que va a ocurrir durante esta pandemia, o incluso después. Nada tiene sentido.
Se acabó ETF de oro, incluso francos suizos, hay que ser inteligente en estos momentos.

Por eso, ya que no he comprado en muchas web comentad las que veais más segura, y no españolas, más que nada porque dejan rastro, aunque después los metales estén fuera de España.


----------



## hdezgon (28 Jun 2020)

Yo he estado mirando de pillar plata, pero comprarla a 3 € o más del precio spot no se si renta.


----------



## Muttley (28 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> En CoinInvest.com – The Reliable Partner for your Gold and Silver Investments usan UPS. Me dijeron que ya no envian directamente al comprador, que hay que recoger los paquetes en puntos UPS, porque los repartidores lo estaban entregando sin firmar, o incluso a vecinos.
> 
> No sé si hay una cantidad pequeña que si hagan el envío directamente, les preguntaré. Por eso descartaba UPS, por si las demas empresas de venta de Oro deciden lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Yo he comprado recientemente en Goldsilver.be con UPS y el envio espectacular.
En apenas dos dias desde Belgica en casa. Perfecto packaging. Rapidisimo y gran infornacion online. 
Desde luego debe ser politica de Coininvest no de UPS.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo he comprado recientemente en Goldsilver.be con UPS y el envio espectacular.
> En apenas dos dias desde Belgica en casa. Perfecto packaging. Rapidisimo y gran infornacion online.
> Desde luego debe ser politica de Coininvest no de UPS.



¿Cuánto los portes?


----------



## estanflacion (28 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo he comprado recientemente en Goldsilver.be con UPS y el envio espectacular.
> En apenas dos dias desde Belgica en casa. Perfecto packaging. Rapidisimo y gran infornacion online.
> Desde luego debe ser politica de Coininvest no de UPS.



La estuve mirando la semana pasada, y casi todas las opiniones eran malas. Tan malas, que ya desde la web han retirado el enlace. Hace unos días estaba. En burbuja hay compañeros que han tenido problemas con ellos. Suena a lotería, demasiado para mí. Si envían bien perfecto, pero como halla que reclamar algo, bastante mal.

Recuerdo que en las criticas, respondía los dueños de las web a sus clientes de una forma sarcástica. Se agradece que me la hallas comentado esta web, pero a mí me da un poco de miedo, y eso que tiene cosas interesantes

He encontrado el enlace de las opiniones, mas de la mitad con la peor nota. Una loteria
Goldsilver is rated "Poor" with 2.6 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## Muttley (28 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cuánto los portes?



35 euros.
Solo “sale rentable” si lo que se va a pedir es por encima de 2000 euros. 
Por eso es recomendable o hacer un pedido de cierto tamaño o bien ir acumulando pedidos hasta alcanzar una cifra similar.



estanflacion dijo:


> La estuve mirando la semana pasada, y casi todas las opiniones eran malas. Tan malas, que ya desde la web han retirado el enlace. Hace unos días estaba. En burbuja hay compañeros que han tenido problemas con ellos. Suena a lotería, demasiado para mí. Si envían bien perfecto, pero como halla que reclamar algo, bastante mal.
> 
> Recuerdo que en las criticas, respondía los dueños de las web a sus clientes de una forma sarcástica. Se agradece que me la hallas comentado esta web, pero a mí me da un poco de miedo, y eso que tiene cosas interesantes
> 
> ...



Si, soy consciente de ello.
Yo les he pedido “bastante” en los últimos 3-4 años.
Siempre organizando pedidos de cierta importancia en euros con mucha variedad de moneda para que el envío saliera bien y se repartiera entre muchas unidades.
En la web puede verse ofertas de algunas monedas a precios realmente sorprendentes (no ahora claro) y mis mejoras compras de plata calidad/ precio han sido allí. 

Y ningún problema....hasta este último envío.
Digamos que pedí una pieza bastante exclusiva que tenían en stock supuestamente.
Cierro, pago y el envío llega en apenas 48 horas y cuando abro el envío me Encuentro una pieza similar a la solicitada en temática, peso y calidad que es incluso más exclusiva aún.
Les escribo y les cuento que lo que he recibido no es lo que he pedido. Con fotos. 
Me piden perdón y me dan dos opciones, organizamos una devolución o bien me quedo la pieza a ese precio. Al parecer activaron el stock de la pieza que pedí por error.
El precio de venta de la pieza que me envían es un 25% mayor (ya digo que Es aún más exclusiva y con igual o mejor salida en caso de reventa) con lo que decido quedármela.

El error? Pues puede ser entendible al ser monedas similares (la que pido y la que me envían) y activarse el stock de una en una cuando las hay, cosa que no suele ocurrir a menudo.
No es moneda que se venda en tubos o en más de una unidad normalmente y tanto la que pedí como la que enviaron suelen estar fuera de stock meses o años.

Resultado: nuestro compañero @putabolsa y yo encantados con su propuesta


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> La estuve mirando la semana pasada, y casi todas las opiniones eran malas. Tan malas, que ya desde la web han retirado el enlace. Hace unos días estaba. En burbuja hay compañeros que han tenido problemas con ellos. Suena a lotería, demasiado para mí. Si envían bien perfecto, pero como halla que reclamar algo, bastante mal.
> 
> Recuerdo que en las criticas, respondía los dueños de las web a sus clientes de una forma sarcástica. Se agradece que me la hallas comentado esta web, pero a mí me da un poco de miedo, y eso que tiene cosas interesantes
> 
> ...



Si es plata el dorado suele tener buenos precios y gastos de envío contenidos. Eso sí, envían con Correos y DHL. 

De la tienda esa de Bélgica que comentas yo también he leído historias de horror en los foros guiris. No les he comprado por lo mismo, porque las perras cuestan mucho ganarlas para que luego si hay alguna incidencia además de chulearte y ningunearte, vengan a insultarte. Vamos, que encima de cornudos apaleados. No te jode


----------



## estanflacion (28 Jun 2020)

Soy más de monedas clásicas y no entiendo mucho de mondas de colección.
Que pensáis de las monedas que tienen una tirada corta?
Algunas de 2000 ejemplares no sube mucho más. Otras tiradas ya si cuestan varios cientos de euros más, o hasta el doble como esta de 50 tiradas
1 oz Goldmünze Star Wars Ships, TIE/LN Fight Fighter

Para venderlas se conservará el valor? O mejor ir a las más cercanas al spot?


----------



## Muttley (28 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Soy más de monedas clásicas y no entiendo mucho de mondas de colección.
> Que pensáis de las monedas que tienen una tirada corta?
> Algunas de 2000 ejemplares no sube mucho más. Otras tiradas ya si cuestan varios cientos de euros más, o hasta el doble como esta de 50 tiradas
> 1 oz Goldmünze Star Wars Ships, TIE/LN Fight Fighter
> ...



Es un tema complejo y va en gustos como dice putabolsa.

Es muy bueno tener monedas líquidas (soberanos, Krugers, 20FF, Alfonsinas...) pero esas sabemos que van a gravitar con el precio del oro...pero son dinero en la mesa. 
Luego hay otras que pueden dar más de sí. Que con tiempo y con cariño se pueden comprar y luego vender muy bien.
Una sabia combinación de ambas es la base de una buena colección. 
Yo buscaria que tuvieran salida en el mercado americano. Entra en foros americanos y olisquea que les gusta por ahí. Hay verdaderos frikis con cash que pueden pagar bastante.
Según lo que he visto a los americanos les gustan en cuanto a oro se refiere las pandas, las lunares, queen beasts y las libertades sobre todo aparte de sus monedas (Eagles y Bufalos). A ser posible encapsuladas y con maxima graduación. 

La que pones me parece un pastizal. Pagar más de 3000....bufff....tiene que ser verdaderamente increíble...y esta honestamente no me lo parece a pesar de las solo 50 unidades declaradas.
Si te gusta para ti y eres fan de SW es genial para mirarla y tal, pero pensar para que incremente su valor de manera significativa (más proporcionalmente que otra) y venderla a futuro es difícil.
Hay otras también de este nivel proof con rangos entre las 500-2000 unidades que pueden tener potencial de reventa a poco más de 2000 euros. 
Pero claro, es una opinión, no tengo una bola de cristal.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2020)

Cualquier cosa que te venden como “coleccionable” ya sabes que le van a poner un sobreprecio, gana dinero el comercial que te la vende. 
Es como un piso que te venden por que tiene“buenas vistas”
Hay que diversificar mucho con monedas que tengan poco premium para que con alguna suene la flauta o tener más olfato que el cerdo ese buscador de trufas sin resfriado


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2020)

¿Dónde habrá más nuevos ricos? ¿En China? Creo que tiene más futuro coleccionar China que USA


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Jun 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Dónde habrá más nuevos ricos? ¿En China? Creo que tiene más futuro coleccionar China que USA



Yo compré unas cuantas Pandas del año pasado por 19,90€. La tirada creo que es de 8 millones. Parece una vida pero si la divides entre el mercado chino y resto del mundo igual es poca esa tirada


----------



## estanflacion (28 Jun 2020)

Cuando comencé a comprar algo de Oro para diversificar, hará más de 20 años compré colecciones, de edición limitada de poco valor, de apenas algunos gramos.

Ya todo lo siguiente fue las clásicas. Ya lo que me queda por comprar y plantarme tal vez lo meta en algo de colección.
He hecho una primera ojeada, y he elegido esto entre las opciones.
Cuál de ellas la veis interesante y cuál descartais?

Silbermünze 1 Unze Das Auge der Diamanten
Goldmünze 1 oz Roaring Lion Truth Serie Polierte Platte
Goldmünze Giganten der Eiszeit - Riesenhirsch
1 Unze Goldmünze Kongo World´s Wildlife Der Wal | Hier
1 oz Goldmünze Caribbean Barbados Seahorse | kaufen!
Goldmünze 1 oz Star-Wars Todesstern | kaufen!
La última me parece la más descartable, a la espera de vuestras opiniones.

En otra web he encontrado las dos monedas que quería de James Bond y Homer Simpson, sin embargo al intentar comprar no van al carrito de compra. No sé si estará de mantenimiento la web, o en fines de semana no deja comprar


James Bond 007™ - 1 Oz EMK.com
Homer Simpson™ - 1 Oz EMK.com
Edito: Ya me deja comprar, si creo una cuenta primero. Antes de comprar que opináis de estas dos monedas? No quisiera abusar de vuestro tiempo. se agradece mucho vuestras opiniones


----------



## Muttley (28 Jun 2020)

Ojo con este mensaje.
Resume perfectamente lo que yo creo que es receta del éxito con la colección-inversión de monedas.
Una estrategia definida de compra y sobre todo de venta. Una serie. Unas calidades. Unos precios target.
En este mensaje se puede aprender muchísimo leyéndolo con cuidado y aún más leyéndolo entre líneas.
Guardadlo bien, yo lo repasaría a menudo.
Además lo dice alguien con unidades en su colección que harían palidecer a la mayoría de YouTube stackers “gringos”.




FranMen dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que te venden como “coleccionable” ya sabes que le van a poner un sobreprecio, gana dinero el comercial que te la vende.
> Es como un piso que te venden por que tiene“buenas vistas”
> Hay que diversificar mucho con monedas que tengan poco premium para que con alguna suene la flauta o tener más olfato que el cerdo ese buscador de trufas sin resfriado



Pero es mercado. Un Piso con vistas al mar frontales e ininterrumpidas es un 40-50% más que el de la calle de atrás que no las tiene.
Y eso se extiende a pisos con vistas frontales a parques enormes, grandes avenidas o al río si la ciudad no tiene mar. Eso se ve en Pintor Rosales o en Paseo de la Castellana en Madrid.
Y no es un tema geográfico o cultural. Es simplemente un hecho.
He vivido alquilado en varios países y ciudades españolas y en todos los sitios se cotiza eso.
Si a mi me dejan ese piso con un 10-20% sobre el precio del de la calle de atrás, lo compraría sin dudar, porque en momento de necesidad se va a vender solo. Y realmente importa poco lo que yo opine de si merecen la pena las vistas o no. Importa mi expectativa de inversión y venta.
Igual que con una proof o una bullion gradada en maximo. Si es un 10-15% por encima de una bullion....es dinero bien empleado que a la larga es tener alegrias.
Lo puse ya como ejemplo

Panda 2003 frosted bamboo

Sin graduación 57$
2003 China 1 onzas .999 Plata 10 yuanes de cápsula de moneda Original Panda | eBay

MS 69 149$
10 Yuan China 2003 Panda Frosted PCGS MS 69 | eBay

MS70 299$
10 Yuan China 2003 Panda Frosted NGC MS 70 | eBay

Y da igual que yo considere que apenas hay diferencias entre el MS 69 o el MS 70 o total sin graduar. Es el mercado el que pone los precios, y si yo veo ocasión de comprar la MS 69 por 65$ lo compro sin dudar y la MS70 por 100 pues también.



estanflacion dijo:


> Cuando comencé a comprar algo de Oro para diversificar, hará más de 20 años compré colecciones, de edición limitada de poco valor, de apenas algunos gramos.
> 
> Ya todo lo siguiente fue las clásicas. Ya lo que me queda por comprar y plantarme tal vez lo meta en algo de colección.
> He hecho una primera ojeada, y he elegido esto entre las opciones.
> ...



Esto es una cuestión personal. 

La primera nunca, en ningún caso. Diamantes son malos acompañantes siempre y el precio es...fuera de rango para ser plata. Una locura. 
Yo si tuviera que comprar una sola de las que has puesto me compraría la del leon o la de Star Wars que es proof. 
Y si me compro la del leon, por un poco más la mandaría gradar. Al ser una tirada corta hay posibilidades de que la otorguen un 69 o un 70.


----------



## estanflacion (28 Jun 2020)

Lo que me he fijado es en las monedas de 5 onzas, un poco caro, aunque con tirada muy limitada.
Mola, para tener valor sin ocupar mucho sitio, pero para venderlas es más complicado, y más si sube el precio del oro en los próximos años.
Para llevarlas de un pais a otro me veo que las requisan.


----------



## Muttley (28 Jun 2020)

Y a ti y a mi se nos quedó cara de gilipollas integrales. 
Todavía me acuerdo de ello.
Eran 6. 
Una para mi, otra para ti y las otras 4 para el caballero extranjero. 
Y no. Fueron las 6 para el caballero extranjero porque a putabolsa y a mi nos escocía pasando los 2500 euros. No es nuestro estilo soltar billetera a lo loco aunque tuviéramos pasta para aburrir, que no es el caso. 
Y no me cabe la menor duda que hubiera seguido pujando hasta 3000-3500 euros. 
Y eso sabiendo lo que teníamos entre manos, teniendo muy muy estudiada la moneda.
Y así es. Coincido. El DOBLE. Y seguramente ya a la venta en mercado USA.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ojo con este mensaje.
> Resume perfectamente lo que yo creo que es receta del éxito con la colección-inversión de monedas.
> Una estrategia definida de compra y sobre todo de venta. Una serie. Unas calidades. Unos precios target.
> En este mensaje se puede aprender muchísimo leyéndolo con cuidado y aún más leyéndolo entre líneas.
> ...



Sí y no: léeme, en el anuncio pone buenas vistas y nada más. Tú no compras un coche sólo porque tenga navegador. Hay que saber leer los anuncios y te ahorras llamadas y visitas


----------



## estanflacion (28 Jun 2020)

Es recomendable pagar por la *Protección del comprador de Trusted Shops?*
Cuando he comprado metales en web que lo ofrecían, me daba seguridad ya de por ´sí, y no lo pagaba por ello, pero tal vez debería cubrirme?


----------



## Tichy (29 Jun 2020)

En relación con goldsilver.be, de los que tanto se habla, quiero daros mi opinión como cliente desde antes de que esa tienda se nombrara en el foro, de hecho antes de que se llamaran así, pues la empresa actual procede de una escisión de socios (la otra parte, invest or et argent creo que ya ha desaparecido).

El caso es que les he hecho docenas de pedidos y hasta hace un par de años, todo iba bien. Pero desde entonces, no ha habido pedido que no me haya faltado una moneda, que haya tenido retrasos enormes sin justificación, etc. La comunicación asimismo es muy mala y lenta. No obstante, hasta el momento al final se han arreglado siempre los problemas, pero tras mucha espera y dedicación. Desde que ofrecen el sistema de almacenamiento, la cosa es aun peor, pues me temo que lo único que almacenan es tu dinero adelantado, no tus monedas. Tenía varios pedidos hechos desde hace meses y decidí cerrar con un último pedido justo en la bajada de precio de abril, antes de que se quedaran sin stock. El pedido me ha llegado ahora, tras dos meses de reclamar (cuando en principio ya lo debían tener todo) y además me ha llegado faltando varias monedas (con una marca diferente al resto en el recuento manual de los albaranes), monedas en teoría almacenadas hace meses. He planteado (otra vez) reclamación y otra vez me toca esperar, insistir y rezar. Pero va a ser la última.


----------



## Tichy (29 Jun 2020)

En cuanto al asunto de Coininvest y los envíos por UPS, creo que el problema está en que por mucho que en el pedido pongan que se exige firma para la entrega, luego el repartidor hace lo que le parece. Acabo de recibir un pedido por UPS en el que estaba especificado que la entrega debía ser con firma y el mensajero me ha preguntado si era yo el sr. X. Tichy y al decirle que sí, me ha dado el paquete y se ha pirado sin solicitar identificación ni firma ni nada. Habrán tenido problemas en más de un caso y Coininvest ha tomado esa decisión, perfectamente entendible pues ya estarían con problemas gordos con los seguros.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

Una vez unos de alemania pusieron mal la dirección....
el repartidor (o su empresa) abrió el paquete....
viendo el albarán interno y el contenido....

Imagina.... que alegría

Y sí, lo entregan sin más. Y como sea una empresa,... muchas veces se lo dan al que pillan....

Se merecen que dejen de trabajar con ellos. 

Yo he trabajado repartiendo, y hay que ser serio. Lo que hay ahora deja mucho que desear. Aunque hay gente válida también, pero hay muy poca profesionalidad. Por no hablar de material que "desaparece"


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Soy más de monedas clásicas y no entiendo mucho de mondas de colección.
> Que pensáis de las monedas que tienen una tirada corta?
> Algunas de 2000 ejemplares no sube mucho más. Otras tiradas ya si cuestan varios cientos de euros más, o hasta el doble como esta de 50 tiradas
> 1 oz Goldmünze Star Wars Ships, TIE/LN Fight Fighter
> ...



Ya te han informado bien.
Yo te digo la mía.

¿Para qué necesitas meterte en berenjenales?

Hay una probabilidad de que ganes unas perras,.... pero qué pasa con la probabilidad de que no las ganes y de que palmes pasta....

Las monedas que hacen ahora, las pueden hacer cuando quieran... las que quieran....
Y mañana otras,..... y dejarte con la cara de tonto....

Las monedas históricas son otra cosa. Pero también están hipervaloradas por una serie de gente en concreto. Y hay muchas también....

En el futuro nada te asegura que se vayan a recuperar esas cantidades....
Los millonarios se pueden permitir pagar millones por cuadros y cosas así, entre otras cosas porque no tienen donde esconder esa tal cantidad de dinero. Ya están servidos de todo... pero un currante? entrar en ese juego te puede dar más disgustos que otra cosa.

Pero como en todo, hay diferentes estrategias y pensamientos, que hasta pueden cambiar en el tiempo en una misma persona,....

Para mí no vale la pena ese viaje.... Nuestro tiempo es limitado..... lo veo más complicación que satisfacción.... en eso soy pragmático,.. asumo con tranquilidad las pérdidas por lo dejado de ganar


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

No tengo ningún búfalo ni libertys, ni maples, ni filarmónicas, ni muchas... 

Hace poco hice un pedido a 1570/Oz .... lo vi bien para un búfalo de esos.... yo es que todo lo que sea superior a spot-5 soy alérgico... no puedo hacer nada....


Una vez hecho, me dicen que no envían a españa por el covid... que ya puedo pasar a retirarlo por .... alemania....

Les dije, sí ahora voy, espera que me acabe una manzana que se me está atragantando....

En fin, mi gozo en un pozo.... como el nick del compañero de penas.....


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

Por cierto, yo también pujé por esas 6 o 7 chinas.... no estaban mal....

Pero claro, cuando pasaron de spot-5, ya les dije adiós con la gorra. Por cierto, se alejaron bastante... las cabronas..

Sí que es verdad que luego pasa el tiempo y harías las cosas de otra manera, pero más comedido, con precios normales, no con premiums de los que quitan el hipo


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

Un día de estos igual me da la vena y te doy una sorpresa.... por qué no ....

Pero sinceramente, pagarías esa pasta por esas monedas?.... a cuánto saldría la oz?

En serio, os lo digo con la mejor intención para que no caigáis en un arrebato y luego os vaya mal el tiro....

Para mí eso es ya casino....y ya se sabe lo que pasa en el casino.... por no hablar de que te den gato por liebre.... o tengas problemas con esos envíos de tan lejos y de ese montante....


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

Pues lo he puesto en el google y sale esto por menos de 6000 $

a unos 2900 € / Oz....

me lo voy pensando ...

2008-W American Buffalo 4 Coin Set $5, $10, $25, $50 PF 70 NGC


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

¿Quién va a querer falsificar oro?
No tiene sentido...
Os creéis todo lo que sale en interné


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jun 2020)

bueno, era ironía


----------



## Muttley (29 Jun 2020)

Certificados de 10 dólares de plata vs billete Fiat de 10 dolares




Me encanta eso de “reserva de valor”, porque es “reserva de energía equivalente”
El de arriba en 1934 cuando fue emitido era reembolsablue por 18,5 onzas de plata que daba el tesoro USA.
El de abajo compra 0,58 oz actualmente, o mejor dicho, 0,58 ozs compran un billete de papel, impreso con un 10 que es admitido comercialmente en base a una creencia común de valor.

Esto que significa? Que haber guardado el certificado de plata hasta nuestros días, significa que Hubiéramos tenido 0,58 ozs al estar el certificado totalmente respaldado por metal.
Si hubiéramos guardado la plata en vez del certificado, con esa plata podríamos haber comprado papeles impresos admitidos comercialmente que sumen 333$ que únicamente están respaldados por trillones de deuda.

La historia completa aquí:

$10 Silver Certificate Would Buy $333 Worth Of Silver Today – SRSrocco Report


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jun 2020)

En unos años, la comparativa será esta:


* = *


----------



## Xenomorfo (30 Jun 2020)

En qué invertir en tiempos de crisis


----------



## Tiresias (30 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Quién va a querer falsificar oro?
> No tiene sentido...
> Os creéis todo lo que sale en interné



83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal


----------



## estanflacion (30 Jun 2020)

Merece la pena pagar 100 euros más por una canguro de una edición de 500 unidades?
Kangaroo - 1 Oz EMK.com


----------



## estanflacion (30 Jun 2020)

Gracias, aunque veo que esta web es más cara que otras como coininvest o anlagegold24 haciendo comparativas, por lo que tal vez no son 100 euros sino 200 de más.

La moneda de los simpson que quería conseguir en anlagegold24 en emk 100 euros más y las maple leaf por decir alguna, de las más vendidas, 50 euros más


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Quién va a querer falsificar oro?
> No tiene sentido...
> Os creéis todo lo que sale en interné





estupeharto dijo:


> bueno, era ironía





Tiresias dijo:


> 83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jun 2020)

Por eso siempre se ha dicho que todo lo que sea fiarse de otros, y en grandes cantidades, tiene grandes cantidades de probabilidad de estafa y trampas.
Y eso pasará con cualquier "cosa" que quieran crear, porque al final, los demás tienen que aceptar también para que tenga ese valor,.....
Y si no se ponen de acuerdo o desconfían,.... pues no habrá acuerdo....... Lo que nos lleva a....... sólo aceptar lo que tiene valor...... porque ya no depende de dimes y diretes, sino que tiene el valor en sí mismo y cuando cambia de una mano a otra, el valor lo tiene el que lo tiene en la mano.

Sencillo, y siempre ha sido así.

Cada día es más fácil estafar y cada día conocemos más estafas,....nada nuevo...... 

Por eso desconfío bastante de todas las "nuevas" creaciones que dicen que van a crear y "esta vez sí" van a solucionar los problemas.....
Y al finan suele resultar en otro pufo que peta años later y que tuvo su utilidad para lucro de unos un tiempo, y trabajo y tiempo de otros en el otro plato de la balanza.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Jun 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Hola, amijos.
> 
> Resulta que he cobrado la hecstra y además el Fisco me sale a devolver (me esperaba lo contrario), así que tengo intención de comprar un par de monedillas.
> 
> ...



Yo prefiero francos porque prefiero Francia a Inglaterra (subjetivo) y porque al tener menos peso también cuestan menos. Luego también los soberanos al tener el mismo dibujo desde hace 150 años aburren un poco eh??


----------



## timi (30 Jun 2020)

dejo esto

Silver and Gold: Balancing More Than 100 Years Of Debt Abuse | GoldBroker.com




_"Un día, verá que todos los valores colapsan en todos los mercados. A esta fuerte pierna hacia abajo. Seguirá una recuperación alcista, un retroceso técnico, antes de que los mercados bursátiles caigan nuevamente. Solo dos valores continuarán subiendo, que será el oro y plata. Ese día, solo deberías tener oro y plata físicos "._ 

El gran reinicio.


----------



## timi (30 Jun 2020)

pues yo he comprado mis primeros "bitcoins"

Chad Crypto - Bitcoin 2020, 1 oz Plata


----------



## contrabajos (30 Jun 2020)

timi dijo:


> pues yo he comprado mis primeros "bitcoins"
> 
> Chad Crypto - Bitcoin 2020, 1 oz Plata



Finalmente se pliegan ante el metal.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Jun 2020)

timi dijo:


> pues yo he comprado mis primeros "bitcoins"
> 
> Chad Crypto - Bitcoin 2020, 1 oz Plata





contrabajos dijo:


> Finalmente se pliegan ante el metal.



Yo también he pillado unos cuantos BTC de esos y que están respaldados por algo de verdad. Si es que ese es el único BTC que tendría que valer, el que esté acuñado en una moneda de oro o plata como en este caso 

Es que los de los bitcoineros es de traca, critican los papelitos de colores y la imprenta de los bancos centrales pero luego se rinden a esto que también lo crean de la nada y peor aún, nadie lo respalda... Por lo menos a los papelitos si los respalda un país de la Champions algo valen...

Abro paraguas para repeler el ataque de hordas de bitcoineros furibundos. Porque esa es otra, a los metaleros nos tocan los metales y nos lo tomamos con calma, tendemos a fundamentar nuestra postura y preferencia. Pero los fanboys del BTC son muy pasionales y entran en el insulto fácil y gratuito a la primera de cambio. "Si es que menudos catetos", "si es que no tenéis ni puta idea", "putos langostas de damier que no os enteráis de nada"...


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jun 2020)

no os metáis con la mierda el niño.....


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (30 Jun 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo prefiero francos porque prefiero Francia a Inglaterra (subjetivo) y porque al tener menos peso también cuestan menos. Luego también los soberanos al tener el mismo dibujo desde hace 150 años aburren un poco eh??



Sí, yo también prefiero monedas con monarcas que me caigan simpáticos, a poder ser, católicos (u ortodoxos, pero de esas escasean). O algún genocida lol como Leopoldo de Bélgica, gran benefactor del Congo. La cara de la reptil ya la tengo diría que en la mayoría de mis monedas, sobre todo de plata.

Cuando algún forero vendía francos de Napoleón III con el águila y los laureles y "Dieu Protège la France" se me hizo el culo agua. Además estaban a buen precio. Alguna caerá en un futuro.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> En relación con goldsilver.be, de los que tanto se habla, quiero daros mi opinión como cliente desde antes de que esa tienda se nombrara en el foro, de hecho antes de que se llamaran así, pues la empresa actual procede de una escisión de socios (la otra parte, invest or et argent creo que ya ha desaparecido).
> 
> El caso es que les he hecho docenas de pedidos y hasta hace un par de años, todo iba bien. Pero desde entonces, no ha habido pedido que no me haya faltado una moneda, que haya tenido retrasos enormes sin justificación, etc. La comunicación asimismo es muy mala y lenta. No obstante, hasta el momento al final se han arreglado siempre los problemas, pero tras mucha espera y dedicación. Desde que ofrecen el sistema de almacenamiento, la cosa es aun peor, pues me temo que lo único que almacenan es tu dinero adelantado, no tus monedas. Tenía varios pedidos hechos desde hace meses y decidí cerrar con un último pedido justo en la bajada de precio de abril, antes de que se quedaran sin stock. El pedido me ha llegado ahora, tras dos meses de reclamar (cuando en principio ya lo debían tener todo) y además me ha llegado faltando varias monedas (con una marca diferente al resto en el recuento manual de los albaranes), monedas en teoría almacenadas hace meses. He planteado (otra vez) reclamación y otra vez me toca esperar, insistir y rezar. Pero va a ser la última.



Exactamente mi caso. Varios perdido acumulados, doy orden de envío....y a los 2 meses me llegan creo que 8 monedas de 67.

Reclamo varias veces en inglés, contestan uno de cada 3 mails, para un mes después decirme que hay monedas que se supone que me estaban guardando pero que han desaparecido.

Que ya si eso me envían lo que tienen y me devuelven el dinero de lo que ya no tienen.

Doy ok y 3 semanas después aún no he visto mi dinero.

Una odisea.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Razkin (1 Jul 2020)

Volviendo al tema principal del hilo. Estamos en importante momento intentando romper techo histórico.

Ojalá, pero siempre difícil ..... ¿como lo veis?


----------



## Muttley (1 Jul 2020)

Para tener el horizonte claro en dólares, euros y libras esterlinas.


*Currency**Gold Price Per Ounce - LBMA Fix**Intraday High**Date*US Dollar$1,896.50$1,917.005th September 2011Pound Sterling£1,450.85£1,458.7318th May 2020Euro€1,625.84€1,633.3018th May 2020

Estamos cerca en euro, ahora mismo en 1591,32€ y bastante más lejos en dólares.
A partir de aquí es subida libre y nadie sabe como se comportará ni donde llegará, no hay resistencias, ni stop loss claramente marcados.
Sólo se ve limitado por "números redondos" (en este caso los 2000$) o figuras técnicas (que yo no me "creo").
Esto es claramente alcista si no hay efectos en el mercado realmente peligrosas para el oro, de hecho sería al revés, cuanto más fiat, cuanta más incertidumbre, cuanta más extremo sea el escenario inflación-deflación, mejores noticias para el oro. (y muchísimo mejores para la plata en esteroides).

Esto se traduce en que la onza más barata ahora mismo *con disposición inmediata* es la Britannia en coininvest a 1648,39€.
Spot+3,9%.


----------



## Razkin (1 Jul 2020)

Cierto. Y ya le han aplicado un "pequeño correctivo" en esta última hora. 
Que la fuerza le acompañe y no se nos deprima.


----------



## FranMen (1 Jul 2020)

Descubren en Egipto un nuevo yacimiento de oro con reservas de más de 28.000 kilogramos
Leyendo entrelíneas, a partir de 37594 $ el kg ya tendrían beneficios, sin contar los otros minerales que se puedan extraer.


----------



## mr_nobody (1 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Descubren en Egipto un nuevo yacimiento de oro con reservas de más de 28.000 kilogramos
> Leyendo entrelíneas, a partir de 37594 $ el kg ya tendrían beneficios, sin contar los otros minerales que se puedan extraer.



van a exhumar a un faraon?


----------



## MIP (1 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> En relación con goldsilver.be, de los que tanto se habla, quiero daros mi opinión como cliente desde antes de que esa tienda se nombrara en el foro, de hecho antes de que se llamaran así, pues la empresa actual procede de una escisión de socios (la otra parte, invest or et argent creo que ya ha desaparecido).
> 
> El caso es que les he hecho docenas de pedidos y hasta hace un par de años, todo iba bien. Pero desde entonces, no ha habido pedido que no me haya faltado una moneda, que haya tenido retrasos enormes sin justificación, etc. La comunicación asimismo es muy mala y lenta. No obstante, hasta el momento al final se han arreglado siempre los problemas, pero tras mucha espera y dedicación. Desde que ofrecen el sistema de almacenamiento, la cosa es aun peor, pues me temo que lo único que almacenan es tu dinero adelantado, no tus monedas. Tenía varios pedidos hechos desde hace meses y decidí cerrar con un último pedido justo en la bajada de precio de abril, antes de que se quedaran sin stock. El pedido me ha llegado ahora, tras dos meses de reclamar (cuando en principio ya lo debían tener todo) y además me ha llegado faltando varias monedas (con una marca diferente al resto en el recuento manual de los albaranes), monedas en teoría almacenadas hace meses. He planteado (otra vez) reclamación y otra vez me toca esperar, insistir y rezar. Pero va a ser la última.



Pues yo llevo 3 años con ellos y no he tenido problemas en absoluto. Incluso pedí unos gorilas de plata para un colega y unos kangaroos en febrero, los dejé guardados, y cuando los pedí en junio vinieron en dos días. 

Pero será que yo he tenido toda la suerte que los demás no han tenido.


----------



## estanflacion (1 Jul 2020)

Qué precio puede tener esta moneda?
2000 Proof $350 Gold Coin Tree In Bloom Canadian Mint Boxed - £2,386





Comencé a comprar unas monedas de poco valor hace 20 años, más plata, y esta era la que más valor y única que compré, 1000 o 1200 euros. Puede que fuera una tirada de 1500-2000.
Aquí veo que una de 2008 la venden por 2700 euros
2008 $350 Gold Coin - Purple Saxifrage - Nunavut
20 años se puede decir que esto es mi plan de jubilación

No voy a venderla, asi que no seáis capullos diciendo un precio irreal )


----------



## Daviot (2 Jul 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Qué precio puede tener esta moneda?
> 2000 Proof $350 Gold Coin Tree In Bloom Canadian Mint Boxed - £2,386
> 
> 
> ...



2652 euros. Felicidades, buena inversión.


----------



## Daviot (2 Jul 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Qué precio puede tener esta moneda?
> 2000 Proof $350 Gold Coin Tree In Bloom Canadian Mint Boxed - £2,386
> 
> 
> ...



En el enlace que has puesto de la de 2008 el precio son 2700 dólares no euros. Convertido a euros al cambio actual salen 2400 euros.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (2 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, estos cabrones austríacos no sé si me están toreando o qué.

El viernes por la noche les hice un pedido vía su jodida web, rellenando un formulario con lo que quería, dirección, email y tal. Me mandaron un pdf muy mono, y no he vuelto a saber de ellos.

Goldvorsorge | Silbervorsorge Gold und Silber kaufen

Anoche volví a comunicarme con ellos con el formulario de contacto y ni una noticia, hoygan. Cosas más raras. Muy poco germánico todo.


----------



## Daviot (2 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Por cierto, estos cabrones austríacos no sé si me están toreando o qué.
> 
> El viernes por la noche les hice un pedido vía su jodida web, rellenando un formulario con lo que quería, dirección, email y tal. Me mandaron un pdf muy mono, y no he vuelto a saber de ellos.
> 
> ...




Sí, yo hice una compra cuando el conforero MIP compartió el enlace, pues había alguna moneda interesante.

Desde entonces ni una sola noticia y de esto hace más de 1 semana. Deben ser autistas o algo.


----------



## contrabajos (2 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Por cierto, estos cabrones austríacos no sé si me están toreando o qué.
> 
> El viernes por la noche les hice un pedido vía su jodida web, rellenando un formulario con lo que quería, dirección, email y tal. Me mandaron un pdf muy mono, y no he vuelto a saber de ellos.
> 
> ...



Gastos de envió de esta gente?


----------



## frankie83 (2 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Por cierto, estos cabrones austríacos no sé si me están toreando o qué.
> 
> El viernes por la noche les hice un pedido vía su jodida web, rellenando un formulario con lo que quería, dirección, email y tal. Me mandaron un pdf muy mono, y no he vuelto a saber de ellos.
> 
> ...



será por falta de tiendas en España..


----------



## Tichy (2 Jul 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Qué precio puede tener esta moneda?
> 2000 Proof $350 Gold Coin Tree In Bloom Canadian Mint Boxed - £2,386
> 
> 
> ...



Alguna vez he visto en subastas monedas de esta serie de 350$ dólares canadienses. Son 35g de oro y siento si decepciono pero no recuerdo que el remate subiera mucho más allá del 10% sobre el spot. Es decir, salvo que tengas suerte y encuentres alguien muy interesado, veo difícil sacar más de 2000€, a precios actuales (su valor a spot a día de hoy no llegaría a 1800). En ngc el valor orientativo que dan para ésta en concreto son 2200$ (US).


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Jul 2020)

En mi opinión esto que sucedió ayer tiene pinta de manipulación para empujar las manos débiles a vender atreves del miedo. Clásica jugada por quien controla el mercado...

A ver cuanto tardamos en recuperar $1780 que vimos ayer.... me podéis citar en el futuro


----------



## kragh (2 Jul 2020)

Y que opinan de esta noticia, no comprendo que poder de decisión tiene la justicia britanica para decir si es de Guaidó o de Maduro, lo que esta claro es que es del pueblo venezolano y estos dos pajaros se lo van a gastar en cuanto tengan acceso a el.

La Justicia británica da a Guaidó el control del oro venezolano depositado en el Banco de Inglaterra


----------



## Daviot (2 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 363167
> 
> 
> En mi opinión esto que sucedió ayer tiene pinta de manipulación para empujar las manos débiles a vender atreves del miedo. Clásica jugada por quien controla el mercado...
> ...



Muy bien, pero ¿ por qué mezclas churras con merinas ?. Hablas de a ver cuando volvemos a 1780 $ pero pones un chart con el precio en libras.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (2 Jul 2020)

contrabajos dijo:


> Gastos de envió de esta gente?



European Union member states + Switzerland: Transport costs including insurance + tracking number:
19,90 € for an order up to 3.000,- €



frankie83 dijo:


> será por falta de tiendas en España..



Pues ustec dirá qué tiendas venden esas monedas en España. Soy todo oídos.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> European Union member states + Switzerland: Transport costs including insurance + tracking number:
> 19,90 € for an order up to 3.000,- €
> 
> 
> ...



No se a qué monedas te refieres pero tiendas hay unas cuantas


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (2 Jul 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> No se a qué monedas te refieres pero tiendas hay unas cuantas



Eight Gulden Gold Coin – Historical Re-strikes in Gold

Si tuviera hamistades en Viena pediría que fueran a comprarla a la misma ceca y me la mandasen, pero no es el caso.


----------



## kragh (2 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Eight Gulden Gold Coin – Historical Re-strikes in Gold
> 
> Si tuviera hamistades en Viena pediría que fueran a comprarla a la misma ceca y me la mandasen, pero no es el caso.



Gold Kronen aus Österreich – Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE

Selecciona después la pestaña 20 kronen, tienes muchas opciones disponibles si lo deseas.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (2 Jul 2020)

kragh dijo:


> Gold Kronen aus Österreich – Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE
> 
> Selecciona después la pestaña 20 kronen, tienes muchas opciones disponibles si lo deseas.



Gracias mil.

No eran coronas, sino florines, que también están:

Florin Goldgulden Goldmünze kaufen | Gold.de


----------



## contrabajos (2 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> European Union member states + Switzerland: Transport costs including insurance + tracking number:
> 19,90 € for an order up to 3.000,- €



No conseguia encontrarlo.
Gracias.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (3 Jul 2020)

Pues en las páginas esas alemanas del enlace no hay puta manera.

O bien no envían a España, o en la que sí se supone que lo hace ( Gold-Silber-Münzen-Shop: Edelmetalle zum Live-Kurs ) tras registrarme, hacer la compra y toda la pesca, al ir a finalizarla me dicen que ya han cubierto el cupo fiscal para mandar oros a particulares de mi país (¡!).

Tócate los huevos.

Edito. Esto ponen:



teutones de los huevos dijo:


> Die umsatzsteuerliche Lieferschwelle für Privatkunden für das gewünschte Land ist im laufenden Kalenderjahr leider bereits überschritten. Gerne können Sie die Ware bei uns vor Ort persönlich abholen.
> 
> Differenzbesteuerte Ware (z.B Silber-Maple Leaf, Silber Australian Kangaroo oder Silber-Philharmoniker) können wir Ihnen nach geltendem deutschem Steuerrecht jederzeit liefern. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre Bestellung daraufhin, ob diese auch Goldmünzen oder regelbesteuerte Silbermünzen oder Silberbarren (mit 19% USt) enthält. Sollte dies der Fall sein müssen Sie diese Bestellpositionen aus ihrer aktuellen Bestellung löschen, damit wir Ihre Bestellung an Sie ausliefern können.
> 
> ...



Sí, voy a ir a Núremberg a recoger monedas.

Corriendo, hoygan.


----------



## FranMen (3 Jul 2020)

kragh dijo:


> Y que opinan de esta noticia, no comprendo que poder de decisión tiene la justicia britanica para decir si es de Guaidó o de Maduro, lo que esta claro es que es del pueblo venezolano y estos dos pajaros se lo van a gastar en cuanto tengan acceso a el.
> 
> La Justicia británica da a Guaidó el control del oro venezolano depositado en el Banco de Inglaterra



En mi opinión Maduro ya había manifestado su intención de cambiar el oro por medicinas y alimentos mientras que Guaidó no pretende tocar el oro de las bóvedas londinenses así que el signo de la sentencia estaba claro


----------



## FranMen (3 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Quién va a querer falsificar oro?
> No tiene sentido...
> Os creéis todo lo que sale en interné



Está claro, ya nadie falsifica oro
Un importante fabricante de joyas chino habría obtenido 2.800 millones de dólares en préstamos haciendo pasar cobre por lingotes de oro


----------



## Tichy (3 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Pues en las páginas esas alemanas del enlace no hay puta manera.
> 
> O bien no envían a España, o en la que sí se supone que lo hace ( Gold-Silber-Münzen-Shop: Edelmetalle zum Live-Kurs ) tras registrarme, hacer la compra y toda la pesca, al ir a finalizarla me dicen que ya han cubierto el cupo fiscal para mandar oros a particulares de mi país (¡!).
> 
> ...



El oro de inversión no tiene IVA (VAT) ni aquí ni en Alemania, así que no sé por qué te van a denegar un pedido de oro por límites de IVA. ¿No habrás añadido alguna moneda de plata que es lo que te impide completar el pedido? A esta casa de empeños de Nuremberg les compré muchas veces hace años (el envío hasta 500€ era el más barato desde Alemania, solo 10€) y el trato fue siempre correcto.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Quién va a querer falsificar oro?
> No tiene sentido...
> Os creéis todo lo que sale en interné





FranMen dijo:


> Está claro, ya nadie falsifica oro
> Un importante fabricante de joyas chino habría obtenido 2.800 millones de dólares en préstamos haciendo pasar cobre por lingotes de oro



Que era ironía.... ya lo dije varias veces....
De la forma que lo dije creo que quedaba claro,... 

Dicho de otra forma.

El oro es de lo más apetecible de falsificar/estafar.... mucho valor.... no para un rato no, pa sieeempre.
Otra cosa es que no sea fácil, pero que va tener quien lo intente con más o menos gracia, está claro.

De hecho todo ese baile de derivados y manipulaciones, papelitos dorados, entran dentro del juego de tratar de sacar tajada como sea


----------



## FranMen (3 Jul 2020)

Los demás también tenemos derecho a ser irónicos y, de camino, chinchar un poco


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (3 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> El oro de inversión no tiene IVA (VAT) ni aquí ni en Alemania, así que no sé por qué te van a denegar un pedido de oro por límites de IVA. ¿No habrás añadido alguna moneda de plata que es lo que te impide completar el pedido? A esta casa de empeños de Nuremberg les compré muchas veces hace años (el envío hasta 500€ era el más barato desde Alemania, solo 10€) y el trato fue siempre correcto.



Pues sí, metí algo de plata también; será eso, pero los fulanos no lo dicen (o no lo entendí bien).

De hecho, después escribí a varias tiendas más preguntándoles el caso:



Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Hello.
> 
> I was wondering if you would ship orders to Spain. In that case I would gladly buy (gold coins and possibly some silver) from you. I have not seen you mentioning that option in your website.
> 
> Thanks.



Sólo me contestó una fulana de MP Edelmetalle - Barren, Anlagemünzen, Goldmünzen, Silbermünzen kaufen :



una teutona dijo:


> Hello,
> 
> as of tax reasons, we do not ship abroad.
> 
> ...



De todas phormas, me contestaron los austríacos.

Ya pagué el asunto, espero que me llegue pronto.

Si no es así, piedros a mí, que no será por sorpresa


----------



## mr_nobody (4 Jul 2020)

buen blog ese, siempre cuelgan artículos interesantes.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (4 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, para los que preguntaban por Buy Cheap VAT-Free Silver Coins, Silver Bullion Bars, Gold Coins & Gold Bullion in Estonia | European Mint

Por fin pedí y recibí las compras que llevaba almacenando en Estonia desde principios de año; todo bien.

Hubo un problema (cagada de ellos) con una moneda que compré y pagué en febrero y el otro día a la hora de mandarla no la tenían; disculpas muy corteses y ofrecerme conseguirla o cambiarla por otra. Yo dije que tampoco era la hecatombe, pero que la moneda me gustaba y era chunga de encontrar ( 2018 1 oz 3 Roubles Russian Silver St. George the Victorious Coin BU ); al final consiguieron otra y me la mandaron con lo demás.

No hay queja, hubo un error y lo subsanaron de buena forma.


----------



## MIP (4 Jul 2020)

contrabajos dijo:


> Gastos de envió de esta gente?



19,9€

Yo también hice un pedido el jueves. Se supone que te llega un email con el código del envío de UPS. 

La anterior vez pedí el viernes, salió el lunes y llegó el martes. 

Pero una semana sin saber nada me parece raro. A mi como tarden 3-4 días les llamo directamente por teléfono.


----------



## Daviot (4 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Pues sí, metí algo de plata también; será eso, pero los fulanos no lo dicen (o no lo entendí bien).
> 
> De hecho, después escribí a varias tiendas más preguntándoles el caso:
> 
> ...




Enhorabuena por ese inglés. ¿ Se puede preguntar como lo aprendió ?. Simple curiosidad, nada más.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (4 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Enhorabuena por ese inglés. ¿ Se puede preguntar como lo aprendió ?. Simple curiosidad, nada más.



Desde luego, no en el colegio. Bueno, con algo me quedé.

Más bien la práctica por internec, leyendo y demás. Y viendo pelis y series en inglés (con subtítulos también en inglés).

Pero la berdhac es que me cuesta expresarme, no lo redacté todo en un suspiro. Entender entiendo bastante bien, pero hablar/escribir me cuesta. Cosas de no haber vivido en el extranjero y tal.

Seguro que hay hilos y/o sucphoros de idiomas en esta sancta casa, pregunte por allí, le sabrán decir mejor que yo.


----------



## Daviot (4 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Desde luego, no en el colegio. Bueno, con algo me quedé.
> 
> Más bien la práctica por internec, leyendo y demás. Y viendo pelis y series en inglés (con subtítulos también en inglés).
> 
> ...



No, si yo no necesito aprender. Afortunadamente conozco el idioma lo suficiente gracias a un familiar nativo pero me sorprendía gratamente verle expresarse por escrito sin complejos.


----------



## Txanete (5 Jul 2020)

Buenos días. Alguien ha tenido problemas con los envíos de el dorado coins y la situación sanitaria actual?

Gracias.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Jul 2020)

Txanete dijo:


> Buenos días. Alguien ha tenido problemas con los envíos de el dorado coins y la situación sanitaria actual?
> 
> Gracias.



Tengo un envío de un pedido hecho hace una semana y segun correos está en España para entregar a partir de mañana, por otra parte en un mes llevo hechos otros 2 pedidos y recibidos sin problema, uno por correos y otro por mensajería, por ahora sin problemas.

¿que problema tiene usted si se puede saber?.

Tambien es cierto que uno anterior a los que he dicho estuvo tocando los huevos bastantes días por culpa de correos.


----------



## Erzam (5 Jul 2020)

Txanete dijo:


> Buenos días. Alguien ha tenido problemas con los envíos de el dorado coins y la situación sanitaria actual?
> 
> Gracias.



Mi último pedido se demoró bastante, ya que tenia tracking hasta su llegada a España ( Correos ). Una vez recepcionado por Correos, nada. Estuvo 2 semanas en un limbo logístico estatal español. Al final, llegó.


----------



## tristezadeclon (5 Jul 2020)

artículo del Financial Times de antesdeayer donde sin venir a cuento intentan convencer a la gente para q no compre plata, caricaturizando a los compradores de plata como pobres diablos conspiranoicos locos:

Opinión FTfm
*No apuestes por el boom de plata*
El metal industrial no será arrastrado por el oro


John Dizard JULY 3 2020

Si el oro fue el metal que enloqueció a los conquistadores, en las últimas décadas la plata ha tenido el poder de inducir estados casi psicóticos entre sus poseedores. Casi escribí "inversores", pero ese es un término demasiado desapasionado para los verdaderos creyentes en la plata.

En los últimos meses, el oro se ha convertido en una parte respetable de las estrategias centrales institucionales, proporcionando un ancla útil para barlovento en los mercados posteriores al coronavirus. Sin embargo, el precio de la plata ha sido dejado atrás por la cohorte ahora de moda de los insectos de oro. La plata todavía está al alza en el año en dólares a poco más de $ 18 por onza troy. La relación oro / plata alcanzó su máximo histórico el 18 de marzo, cuando el precio de la plata se derrumbó a $ 11.94. En ese punto, el precio spot de una onza troy de oro valía 126.5 onzas de plata. Desde entonces, el "GSR", como lo dirían los silverados, se ha reducido a menos de 100, donde ha estado rebotando suavemente desde finales de mayo. Para la gente de plata, la fuerza relativa en el precio del oro es una señal de compra. Pero creen que casi cualquier cosa es una señal de compra.

La mayoría de los metales no estadounidenses piensan en la plata en términos de su utilidad para la vajilla, las joyas o la conductividad eléctrica superior. Para cierto tipo de plata americana es parte de una ideología. La buena noticia es que, a diferencia del oro, la plata es realmente demasiado barata para que valga la pena fingir John Dizard Se trata de poseer un rifle semiautomático con mucha munición de repuesto. Productos enlatados. Teorias de conspiracion. Desprecio por los liberales urbanos. Han pasado de votar a los republicanos. Los más comprometidos son los "apiladores de plata" que se llevan las pilas de monedas de plata para comerciar con lo esencial después del colapso social. No discutas con estas personas. Simplemente retroceda, sin hacer movimientos bruscos o amenazantes. Su verdadero creyente de plata piensa que el GSR debería ser mucho, mucho más bajo que 96 o 98 a uno.

Y, para ser justos con ellos, Isaac Newton estaría de acuerdo, si él estuviera por aquí hoy. Newton creía que el GSR debería fijarse en 16 a 1. Los profesionales de los mercados de metales no comparten esa opinión. CPM, una firma de asesoría de la industria que no comercializa ni vende los metales o valores relacionados, tiene la opinión de que los precios de la plata no se hundirán como lo hicieron en marzo, pero es probable que se negocien por encima de $ 16 y por debajo de $ 20. Eso no es suficiente para provocar un boom minero de plata. La mina de plata más nueva e importante, en Sotkamo, Finlandia, no ha tenido un gran éxito desde su apertura el año pasado. La administración, que, según los informes, no había cubierto completamente el precio de su producción, ha cambiado recientemente.

Los inversores mineros están más entusiasmados con las perspectivas de otros metales, como el níquel, el cobre y el cobalto. Como uno de ellos dice: “Hay mucho más énfasis en la disciplina del gasto de capital. Con la plata, tienes importantes existencias por encima del suelo ”. Y ese es el problema para los entusiastas de la plata. Sí, la producción minera mundial es inferior a la demanda industrial, de inversión y de joyería.

El mercado mundial del oro se está rompiendo Pero hay miles de millones de onzas de plata que ya se han extraído y luego almacenado como lingotes o convertido en artefactos minoristas que se pueden derretir fácilmente. Eso probablemente explica la aparente resistencia al precio cuando el metal cotiza cerca de $ 20. La buena noticia es que, a diferencia del oro, la plata es realmente demasiado barata para que valga la pena fingir. Por otro lado, también es demasiado barato para ser de gran interés para los principales bancos. Hace cuarenta o cincuenta años, había balsas de grupos de metales preciosos en los principales bancos, transportando toneladas de metal a través de sus bóvedas.

En los últimos años, el comercio físico de metales preciosos ha atraído demasiados costos de cumplimiento y escándalos para ser interesantes para la mayoría de los bancos. Incluso los fondos de cobertura de primer rango tienen dificultades para obtener acceso inmediato al mercado físico del oro. ¿Plata? Volverán a llamar más tarde. Si ignora estas advertencias y todavía está intrigado por la plata, podría ser perseguido por el fantasma de Nelson Bunker Hunt. Casi 40 años antes del colapso de plata en marzo, se vio obligado a cumplir con los márgenes de miles de millones de dólares que provocan crisis bancarias para sus posiciones de plata. Desde la cima de los ricos de Texas, se declaró en bancarrota.


Subscribe to read | Financial Times

***************

en abril de 2004 el FT sacó un artículo similar intentando ridiculizar al oro llamándolo reliquia bárbara etc..., el oro cotizaba entonces a 400$, desde entonce el oro no ha hecho otra cosa q subir y subir, tomad nota

el FT es uno de los periódicos mas influyentes de los amos, para saber lo q hacen los amos hay q mirar lo q hace jpmorgan, pero tb es importante darse cuenta de q es lo te intentan vender a través de sus voceros, para hacer exactamente lo contrario, sobre todo cuando es un periódico q nunca habla de la plata y canta por soleares q de repente saquen un artículo así sin venir a cuento, algo traman...

leyendo este artículo queda claro q nos tratan como a ganado

he aquí una de las respuestas a este artículo:

A follow up to Dizard's bearishness on silver.

I believe his is a view from 30,000 feet. If, instead, you drill down to the ground level of actual supply and demand, you will discover that silver is already in deficit for 2020.

Here is a link to the Silver Institute's Annual Supply/Demand Analysis

SILVER SUPPLY & DEMAND - The Silver Institute

Including recycled silver, roughly 1 BN oz are produced annually.
Investment demand ranges between 15-18% as you review the data.
It peaked at 31% of demand in 2015.

So, let's assume that this year's production is closer to 900MM oz due to shutdowns.
And, further, let's say demand is down from 85% to 70% due to industrial slowdowns/reduced jewelry.
So, just 70% of 900MM oz or 630MM Oz of demand in 2020.

That leaves us with 270MM available for "investors" to pick up the slack. That would represent a whopping 30%, equal to the highest proportion going back to 2015.

I can identify almost all of that 270MM in just the first six months of 2020!!

Y-T-D, the inflows into the SLV ETF is $2.1 BN. At an average price of $16 (purely arbitrary), that represents 131MM OZ

Including the July Comex stopped tickets of 13K, added to the 9K May tickets that were stopped, that totals 22K contracts or another 110MM OZ.

These two figures alone tally up to 241MM. Remember, there is only 270MM of silver supply left over this year after you subtract normal (in this case, though, with a haircut) industrial demand.

Unfortunately, I do not have the data for inflows into other ETFs or closed end funds, but I would not be surprised if they did not total at least half of the SLV inflow, which would be another 65MM Oz.

Nor have I estimated CASH silver purchases at LBMA. Why? LBMA does not publicly release actual buying/selling offtakes. Rather, they cite monthly turnover figures. Suffice to say, however, silver turnover at LBMA is at record highs, with the exchange bragging of over $46 BN in trading volume in March, alone. Again, this is a CASH market, and I hardly believe the bullion dealers are merely trading among themselves.

Finally, analysts noted that in the 3 trading days from Monday through this past Wednesday, silver ETFs/closed end funds saw inflows equal to 23MM ounces of silver.

That's an average of 7.6MM oz/day. As there are roughly 125 trading days left in the year, that would equate to nearly 900MM oz of 2H demand.

Perhaps that frenzied pace cannot be sustained. Shall we haircut it by 50%?

That would still mean almost 450MM oz of 2H 2020 demand just from ETF inflows. No accounting of further Comex deliveries and other CASH purchases at LBMA.

So, when you just "follow the math" at a granular level, you can quickly see that silver is in deficit for 2020.

Final consideration....270MM oz of leftover silver supply in 2020 after you subtract out industrial demand.

Even at $20 per oz, that is only $5.4 BN. We have just witnessed fiscal and monetary stimulus in the past 4 months that exceeds $10+ Trillion on a global basis. DC is preparing another record $3T+ stimulus bill before July.

Such measures have helped to drive gold higher. Given how historically cheap the GSR is, would you really want to argue that $5.4 BN won't find its way into the silver market as an investment meme? As I demonstrated above, I think at least that amount has already entered silver here in 1H 2020.

To think that another $5-6 BN might further find its way into silver is really not much of a stretch of the imagination, is it Mr Dizard?

Again, I am NOT a silver bug. But, as an old old physical commodities trader, I can tell you this.
When marginal demand/supply curves cross over, price tends to move geometrically, not linearly.

I think silver demand in 2020 could easily top 600MM oz given the rate of 1H demand.
That could see the silver market in deficit by 300MM oz or well over 30%.

Yes, if silver should begin to soar, a lot of silverware and jewelry may get melted down to meet the demand. But, as I previously said, I am not predicting $50 silver. But, a break through the significant resistance of $21 could easily see silver scoot into the mid-to-high $20s.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> en abril de 2004 el FT sacó un artículo similar intentando ridiculizar al oro llamándolo reliquia bárbara etc..., el oro cotizaba entonces a 400$
> 
> el FT es uno de los periódicos mas influyentes de los amos, para saber lo q hacen los amos hay q mirar a jpmorgan
> 
> leyendo este artículo queda claro q nos tratan como a ganado



O el famoso *Let’s Be Honest About Gold: It’s a Pet Rock *justo antes de que el oro, a finales de 2015, empezara su fase alcista en la que estamos... El gilipollas tonto util del autor, Jason Zweig, esta defenestrado totalmente . Yo personalmente le escribi varias veces poniendole a caldo.

FT y WSJ son unos clasicos propaganderos anti-oro. Supongo que como ya ningun "periodista" senior quiere quemarse publicandio un articulo abiertamente en contra del oro, pues cargan contra la plata.

Yo pienso tambien que la resistencia de 21USD es clave. Una rotura clara y las cosas se aceleraran. El año pasado compre 3 calls strike 30 Dic21 y Dic22 (los pagué caros pero valen el doble ahora) que no pienso soltar ni aunque vengan los chinos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Está claro, ya nadie falsifica oro
> Un importante fabricante de joyas chino habría obtenido 2.800 millones de dólares en préstamos haciendo pasar cobre por lingotes de oro



Solo los putos chinos, para apilar deuda sobre el mejor collateral, el mas liquido = oro. En el almacen que dicen que está (en algun puerto fantasma en China) nadie revisa si es oro o wolframio. Y mientras a inflar el shadow banking chino, las autoridades (con hijos estudiando en Ivy Leagues y casa en Aspen/Vancouver) mirando a otro lado. El sector financiero chino no da para mas.

No tienen cojones de hacer fluctuar libremente el puto RMB, ya que el crater que iba a dejar seria para los libros de historia.


----------



## Tons (5 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Solo los putos chinos, para apilar deuda sobre el mejor collateral, el mas liquido = oro. En el almacen que dicen que está (en algun puerto fantasma en China) nadie revisa si es oro o wolframio. Y mientras a inflar el shadow banking chino, las autoridades (con hijos estudiando en Ivy Leagues y casa en Aspen/Vancouver) mirando a otro lado. El sector financiero chino no da para mas.
> 
> No tienen cojones de hacer fluctuar libremente el puto RMB, ya que el crater que iba a dejar seria para los libros de historia.




Se te echaba de menos Long_Gamma, no dejes de escribir.


----------



## Erzam (5 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> artículo del Financial Times de antesdeayer donde sin venir a cuento intentan convencer a la gente para q no compre plata, caricaturizando a los compradores de plata como pobres diablos conspiranoicos locos:
> 
> Opinión FTfm
> *No apuestes por el boom de plata*
> ...



Estos artículos me indican que la plata cotizara a 100 trolares en 5 años.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> O el famoso *Let’s Be Honest About Gold: It’s a Pet Rock *justo antes de que el oro, a finales de 2015, empezara su fase alcista en la que estamos... El gilipollas tonto util del autor, Jason Zweig, esta defenestrado totalmente . Yo personalmente le escribi varias veces poniendole a caldo.
> 
> FT y WSJ son unos clasicos propaganderos anti-oro. Supongo que como ya ningun "periodista" senior quiere quemarse publicandio un articulo abiertamente en contra del oro, pues cargan contra la plata.
> 
> Yo pienso tambien que la resistencia de 21USD es clave. Una rotura clara y las cosas se aceleraran. El año pasado compre 3 calls strike 30 Dic21 y Dic22 (los pagué caros pero valen el doble ahora) que no pienso soltar ni aunque vengan los chinos.



Aqui se puede leer el artículo entero si quereis echaros unas risas

Let’s Be Honest about Gold: It’s a Pet Rock

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (6 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Aqui se puede leer el artículo entero si quereis echaros unas risas
> 
> Let’s Be Honest about Gold: It’s a Pet Rock
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues hubo segundo artículo con reafirmación justo un año después en WSJ, allá por Julio 2016

Gold: It’s Still a Pet Rock

Empieza tal que que...

“Almost exactly a year ago, *this column called gold a “pet rock”* and said investing in it is “a leap in the dark.” Gold traded then around $1,130 an ounce. This past week, it surpassed $1,360. Gold is up 20% since I ridiculed it; the U.S. stock market, measured by the S&P 500 with dividends reinvested, is up less than 1%.”

bla bla bla 

y termina tal que...

“The future can always be different from the past. But if gold shoots far up from here, it won’t be following the precedents of the past. It will be violating them.
So am I a moron? On many things, yes. On gold, I don’t think so.“.

Con una subida del 57% desde entonces si: 
Era Un completo idiota en 2015, en 2016...y cuatro años después, también.

Moraleja: NUNCA ridiculices al oro en el largo plazo. Quedarás como un idiota.


----------



## antorob (6 Jul 2020)

El COMEX está saltando por los aires. 

A las peticiones en firme de entrega de oro físico correspondiente a los meses de Marzo y Junio, se acaba de unir, en el primer día hábil de Junio, la petición de entrega de casi 90 millones de onzas de plata.

Estos movimientos ya no son puntuales y los responsables del COMEX son conscientes que sus días de control están terminando.

El COMEX se está rompiendo en pedazos.

Saludos.


----------



## MIP (6 Jul 2020)

Ya me han dicho de goldvorsorge que sale hoy el pedido, llega mañana. 

No se que fue del que contaba que pidió hace una semana.


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El año pasado compre 3 calls strike 30 Dic21 y Dic22 (los pagué caros pero valen el doble ahora)



Hablando con un amigo aleman justo ahora, he tenido que aguantar un monologo de varios minutos sobre lo bien que le van sus estrategias. Mientras le escuchaba, me he dado cuenta de lo coñazo que es que alguien te restregue sus trades exitosos... En este caso concreto, todavia mas porque la mitad era conversacion sobre BTC

Siempre tendemos a comentar los trades que salen bien y low profile para aquellos que han salido mal.

Asi que para equilibrar las cosas, debo decir que compré 2 PUTs S&P hace 10 dias, y la semana pasada de subidas TODOS los dias de la bolsa USA han resultado en perdidas latentes buenas. De todas formas los mantengo por ahora. Mi estrategia es que antes de elecciones USA, tendremos caidas en el S&P. SOn PUTs Dic20, espero que la theta no me los coma demasiado.
Lei a un analista que sigo que ponerse corto S&P es un trade de vanidad. Quizas tenga razon.

Tambien me puse corto GDX (futuros) y me estan haciendo bastante pupa las recientes subidas tambien.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Jul 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Ya me han dicho de goldvorsorge que sale hoy el pedido, llega mañana.
> 
> No se que fue del que contaba que pidió hace una semana.



¿Con quién envían que llega de Austria a España en 24 horas?


----------



## timi (6 Jul 2020)

dejo esto

*Como he dicho varias veces, creo que la economía de EE. UU. Estará en serios problemas en la segunda mitad del año, y especialmente durante el cuarto trimestre de 2020. Pero no terminará ahí. La situación económica probablemente continuará debilitándose en 2021.* 


CHART OF THE WEEK: The Collapse Of The U.S. Oil Drilling Rig Count Spells Big Trouble Ahead – SRSrocco Report


----------



## Daviot (6 Jul 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Ya me han dicho de goldvorsorge que sale hoy el pedido, llega mañana.
> 
> No se que fue del que contaba que pidió hace una semana.



Fuí yo. Eché un vistazo al enlace que compartiste y ví que tenían centenarios, encargué uno y como quien oye llover. Ni caso me hicieron porque no he recibido ninguna noticia desde entonces. Con lo cual desisto ya que he visto que también hay centenarios en otras páginas.

Además haces la compra y no te registran como cliente con lo cual no queda rastro de tu pedido.


----------



## timi (6 Jul 2020)

El COMEX se está rompiendo en pedazos.

esto cada vez se pone mas interesante


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Jul 2020)

Un par de frases de Keynes, que no es santo de mi devoción, pero vienen al caso

*Los mercados pueden mantener su irracionalidad más tiempo del que tú puedes mantener tu solvencia*

Aunque si el COMEX se va a la mierda...entonces no hay mercado 

*Lo inevitable rara vez sucede, es lo inesperado lo que suele ocurrir*

Todo depende de lo que entendamos por inevitable y/o inesperado... 

El verano (agosto) suele ser buena época para colar de tapadillo alguna maniobra inesperada...o inevitable


----------



## MIP (6 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Con quién envían que llega de Austria a España en 24 horas?



UPS. Y llega a media mañana nada de por la tarde. De hecho un dia pedi ahi y en los belgas de la mala fama a la vez y llegaron los dos paquetes tambien a la vez con el mismo repartidor.


----------



## MIP (6 Jul 2020)

Esos son los belgas. Los austriacos que yo sepa no han dicho nada de cerrar.


----------



## Muttley (7 Jul 2020)

Página donde se ven actualizadas las reservas de oro de todos los países así como la progresión desde el año 2000.
Acojona Rusia y China como han pisado el acelerador.
Suiza ha bajado muchísimo.
USA y Alemania casi inalterables.

World Gold Reserves by Country | Central Bank Statistics | Goldhub


----------



## MIP (7 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Página donde se ven actualizadas las reservas de oro de todos los países así como la progresión desde el año 2000.
> Acojona Rusia y China como han pisado el acelerador.
> Suiza ha bajado muchísimo.
> USA y Alemania casi inalterables.
> ...



Y súmale en Rusia y China toda la producción interna, que de allí no sale ni un puto gramo seguro. Y que tampoco lo estarán metiendo en las cifras oficiales.


----------



## MIP (7 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Fuí yo. Eché un vistazo al enlace que compartiste y ví que tenían centenarios, encargué uno y como quien oye llover. Ni caso me hicieron porque no he recibido ninguna noticia desde entonces. Con lo cual desisto ya que he visto que también hay centenarios en otras páginas.
> 
> Además haces la compra y no te registran como cliente con lo cual no queda rastro de tu pedido.



Qué raro... mándales un email con el número del pedido del pdf ese. A mi me han funcionado bien las dos veces que he pedido.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Fuí yo. Eché un vistazo al enlace que compartiste y ví que tenían centenarios, encargué uno y como quien oye llover. Ni caso me hicieron porque no he recibido ninguna noticia desde entonces. Con lo cual desisto ya que he visto que también hay centenarios en otras páginas.
> 
> Además haces la compra y no te registran como cliente con lo cual no queda rastro de tu pedido.



Donde has encontrado cincuentines en venta? Por ver precios, si no se suben a la parra a lo mejor cae alguno

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (7 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, ya me han llegado las monedillas de Goldvorsorge, todo bien.

Ayer me mandaron un email diciendo que UPS las llevaría hoy a casa, y así fue.


----------



## Josebs (7 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Página donde se ven actualizadas las reservas de oro de todos los países así como la progresión desde el año 2000.
> Acojona Rusia y China como han pisado el acelerador.
> Suiza ha bajado muchísimo.
> USA y Alemania casi inalterables.
> ...



Eso como la cifra de muertos por Covid , todo parecido con la realidad, pura casualidad...


----------



## Razkin (7 Jul 2020)

Precio del oro al contado elimina sus caídas del día y sube 0.6% hasta los 1795 $ la onza, su nivel más alto desde octubre de 2012


----------



## Muttley (7 Jul 2020)

Hay que cerrar por encima de un nivel relevante. 
Esto va muy en serio si se cierra por encima de 1800$.
Vaaaaaaaaaaaamos


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2020)

Esto es más entretenido que la retransmisión de la final de la Champions.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Jul 2020)

Lo importante es que desde 2018 cada año va subiendo 300 euritos, a ver si se tira así 6 o 7 añitos.




Por cierto, que a gusto que se ha muerto de coronavirus el hijoputa del misseri.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (7 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Esto es más entretenido que la retransmisión de la final de la Champions.



a mi me ha recordado a la subida al Angliru del Chava


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jul 2020)

Vamos que nos vamos!!!!!


----------



## Razkin (7 Jul 2020)

Cerrar por encima de los 1.807,70 de máximo día 01/07 sería anotarse un buen tanto y marcaría camino al alza.
Si cierra 1809-1810 estupendo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (7 Jul 2020)

Buenos días señores pasajeros, Aerolíneas Gold Rise los saluda y les da la bienvenida a bordo. Este es el inicio de nuestro vuelo número 7-2020 con destino a El Dorado. Les rogamos pongan su equipaje de mano en los compartimientos situados encima de sus cabezas.

Señores pasajeros, estámos próximos a despegar. Por favor, abróchense los cinturones y pongan en posición vertical los respaldos de sus asientos. Apaguen móviles y resto de dispositivos electrónicos durante el despegue.

El tiempo de vuelo está por determinar. Se preven turbulencias, por lo q no tendremos un vuelo suave.

En este momento acabamos de alcanzar la cota 1809, a partir de aqui no sabemos lo q nos encontraremos.

Por favor permanezcan sentados hasta nuevo aviso.


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2020)

Steelman ya dio la clave en su blog el otro día, las solicitudes de entrega de físico se han disparado, marzo se va a quedar como una fiesta de párvulos con la orgia que se viene


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2020)

Se ve record de contagios en USA que en 10 días será de muertes. Hay que pagar la fiesta del 4 de julio. Sin llegar al pico los hospitales desbordados en muchos estados. 
Mientras Trump quiere apagar el fuego con más cheques para los ciudadanos sacados de la chistera pero se le ve el plumero que puede arder junto con la chistera y sacar a relucir el dinero de verdad


----------



## Daviot (7 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Donde has encontrado cincuentines en venta? Por ver precios, si no se suben a la parra a lo mejor cae alguno
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Centenarios de estos, caballero.










tristezadeclon dijo:


> Buenos días señores pasajeros, Aerolíneas Gold Rise los saluda y les da la bienvenida a bordo. Este es el inicio de nuestro vuelo número 7-2020 con destino a El Dorado. Les rogamos pongan su equipaje de mano en los compartimientos situados encima de sus cabezas.
> 
> Señores pasajeros, estámos próximos a despegar. Por favor, abróchense los cinturones y pongan en posición vertical los respaldos de sus asientos. Apaguen móviles y resto de dispositivos electrónicos durante el despegue.
> 
> ...




Bueno en realidad ya despegamos en julio-agosto de 2019, ahora estamos haciendo escala en los 1800 dólares onza donde prevemos estar un tiempecito ya que los leones tienen pensado alimentarse de gacelillas que juegan intradía a saltar la valla. Cuando muchas hayan sido devoradas y ya no quede ninguna los leones se subirán con nosotros al avión, a nosotros no pueden comernos porque vamos a largo y en físico.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (7 Jul 2020)

podrías explicar esto?


----------



## tristezadeclon (8 Jul 2020)

*Los fondos de oro apuntalan el rally de precios pandémicos a medida que desaparecen los joyeros*

5 de julio de 2020 1:00 CEST

La demanda de ETF de EE. UU. Y Europa eclipsa las principales compras de los consumidores asiáticos
Las compras de oro de China e India se han desplomado este año
Los inversores occidentales que acumulan oro en la pandemia están más que compensando un colapso en la demanda de metal físico de los compradores minoristas tradicionales en China e India, ayudando a impulsar los precios a un máximo de ocho años.

Las entradas a los fondos negociados en bolsa este año, principalmente en América del Norte y Europa, ya están a centímetros del récord anual establecido en 2009, según datos compilados por Bloomberg. Mientras tanto, la demanda en China e India, los dos mayores compradores mundiales de lingotes de oro, monedas y joyas, se desplomó después de que el coronavirus detuviera las importaciones y vaciara los centros comerciales. Las ventas han tardado en regresar, ya que el aumento de los precios disuade a los compradores.

El cambio subraya el empuje y atracción global del oro entre los inversores occidentales que buscan un refugio seguro y los centros tradicionales de demanda de oro físico en Asia. También plantea preguntas cruciales para el mercado este año, ya que los precios del oro corren el riesgo de perder el apoyo si las entradas de ETF disminuyen, o podrían ganar aún más impulso si la demanda china e india se recupera.

"Esperamos que los inversores estadounidenses y europeos sigan interesados en el oro, independientemente de la demanda asiática", dijo Darwei Kung, jefe de materias primas y gerente de cartera de DWS Investment Management Americas Inc. "Si el patrón de compra aumentara también para China y India al mismo tiempo que lo que ves en el mercado de ETF, entonces el precio habría subido aún más ”.








La demanda de inversión impulsada por el miedo en los países desarrollados ha contribuido aproximadamente un 18% a la ganancia de este año en los precios del oro, mientras que las compras más débiles por parte de los consumidores de los mercados emergentes proporcionaron un arrastre del 8%, estimó Goldman Sachs Group Inc. en una nota de junio. Una recuperación económica y un dólar más débil pueden significar que la demanda de los mercados emergentes en la segunda mitad del año podría "pasar de ser un lastre para los precios del oro a un viento de cola".

Aún así, los precios más altos del oro podrían exacerbar la "destrucción de la demanda" en el Este y hacer que los precios dependan aún más de los inversores en el Oeste, dijo Carsten Fritsch, analista de Commerzbank AG.
El oro al contado ha aumentado un 17% en 2020, cerrando el segundo trimestre con el mayor repunte en más de cuatro años. El martes, los futuros de oro en el Comex superaron los $ 1,800 la onza por primera vez desde 2011.
Leer más: Los futuros del oro superan los $ 1.800, el mejor trimestre en cuatro años
Los precios más altos han tenido un efecto escalofriante en los compradores asiáticos, incluso cuando las economías reabrieron. Considerada tradicionalmente como una reserva de riqueza, la demanda de joyas en China e India se desplomó a medida que los bloqueos, la pérdida de empleos y el débil crecimiento económico frenaron el gasto discrecional.

*¿Quien esta a cargo?*

Los ETF superaron a los consumidores de China e India por primera vez desde 2009

Fuentes: Consejo Mundial del Oro (demanda de los consumidores en China, India hasta el 1T 2020), Bloomberg (ETF hasta el 2T 2020)

La consultora de metales preciosos Metals Focus Ltd. pronostica una disminución del 23% para el consumo chino de joyas de oro en 2020, mientras que se espera que la demanda india caiga un 36%. Las ventas de oro en China podrían ser hasta un 30% más bajas que en 2019, dijo el presidente ejecutivo de la Asociación de Oro de China, Zhang Yongtao. Aún así, esa es una mejora de una estimación previa de una disminución del 50% cuando el brote estaba en su apogeo, dijo.
Nidhi Saxena, de 31 años, ingeniera de software en una empresa de tecnología con sede en Gurugram, India, planeaba comprar brazaletes de oro en marzo, pero cambió de opinión cuando los precios del oro se dispararon y los colegas fueron despedidos .
"Ni siquiera puedo pensar en comprar oro en este momento cuando ni siquiera estoy segura de si mi trabajo es seguro", dijo.
Los flujos comerciales también se han visto afectados. En la India, que importa casi todo el oro que consume, las importaciones cayeron un 99% en abril y mayo.

Por el contrario, la demanda de los ETF ha aumentado debido a las preocupaciones sobre las perspectivas económicas, las tasas reales negativas y la degradación de la moneda después de que las medidas de estímulo global masivas llevaron a los inversores que buscan refugio al oro.

Leer más: Las luminarias de Hedge Fund se alinean detrás del oro nuevamente
Las tenencias totales de oro físico en ETF han aumentado en más de 600 toneladas este año, según los datos recopilados por Bloomberg, y las entradas de ETF superaron las compras minoristas en China e India en el primer trimestre por primera vez desde 2009. Mientras que los datos del consumidor no ' Todavía disponible para el segundo trimestre, las compras de ETF aumentaron durante los tres meses hasta junio.

"La demanda de oro en 2020 ha sido apoyada casi exclusivamente por la demanda de inversión", dijo Steve Dunn, jefe de ETF en Aberdeen Standard Investments. "Los flujos se están cargando a un ritmo sin precedentes".

*Gran inundación de oro*

Estados Unidos importó volúmenes récord de oro de todo el mundo en marzo-mayo

Fuente: Oficina del Censo de EE. UU.
NOTA: oro no monetario, excepto polvo, productos semimanufacturados

Aún así, las compras de ETF solo representan una parte de los dramáticos flujos de lingotes de este año de Este a Oeste, una inversión de la dirección típica en tiempos más normales. Este año se han agregado más de 700 toneladas métricas de oro a las bóvedas de Nueva York, la mayor cantidad en registros desde 1993.

Las importaciones masivas a los EE. UU. Se debieron en parte a una lucha por el oro entre los comerciantes de Nueva York después de que el mercado se volcó debido al bloqueo de virus a los aviones en tierra y a las refinerías cerradas. Los inventarios de Comex desde entonces han alcanzado un récord.

Leer más: El virus ha provocado una aceleración ininterrumpida para llenar las bóvedas de oro de EE. UU.
No es la primera vez que la demanda de inversión de oro ha aumentado durante un período de incertidumbre global, aumentando los precios y disuadiendo a los compradores asiáticos. Sin embargo, no está claro qué papel pueden jugar las preocupaciones persistentes sobre el coronavirus. Durante la crisis financiera mundial, las compras de los consumidores en China e India se recuperaron de los mínimos en un año, pero tomó hasta 2013, y una caída de los precios, para que la demanda combinada en la región alcanzara el nivel más alto en una década.

"Definitivamente vemos que este año, el negocio minorista será bastante desafiante, especialmente para el sector de la joyería", dijo Roland Wang, director gerente para China en el Consejo Mundial del Oro. Un repunte en la demanda dependerá de la situación económica y pandémica, dijo.

_- Con la ayuda de Jack Farchy, Shruti Srivastava, Steven Frank y Swansy Afonso

Gold Funds Underpin Pandemic Price Rally as Jewelers Vanish

*************

La veracidad de lo descrito en el artículo se puede comprobar en el hecho de q durante esta última subida los precios se mantienen o caen durante la madrugada u horario asiático mientras q suben durante la apertura europea y norteamericana de los mercados, q es el comportamiento inverso al habitual hasta hace poco.

Igualmente es cierto q siempre q sube el precio la demanda asiática de metales cae, lo q es mas discutible es q sean los fondos quienes compran pq los compradores ahora están exigiendo la entrega del metal físico tal y como revelan los datos del COMEX , y me cuesta ver a un fondo almacenando oro y plata con los gastos en logística y sobre todo seguridad q ello conlleva, aunq podria ser siempre y cuando prevean una revalorización anual del precio superior a esos gastos mas un margen de ganancia para el cliente.

Pero vamos q el negocio de los fondos siempre ha sido el oro papel y no el oro físico, como es lógico. La clave precisamente estaría en ese repentino cambio, ya q sería muy indicativo._


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tengo un envío de un pedido hecho hace una semana y segun correos está en España para entregar a partir de mañana, por otra parte en un mes llevo hechos otros 2 pedidos y recibidos sin problema, uno por correos y otro por mensajería, por ahora sin problemas.
> 
> ¿que problema tiene usted si se puede saber?.
> 
> Tambien es cierto que uno anterior a los que he dicho estuvo tocando los huevos bastantes días por culpa de correos.



Me autocito y perdón por el offtopic para decir que correos es una pena, ni entrega ni ná, los paquetes que envía el correo alemán se plantan en España si nó el mismo día, al siguiente, una vez aquí se tiran varios días hasta que se pone otra vez el paquete en movimiento, LERDOS.


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Jul 2020)

Bolsamaniaco007 dijo:


> Comprar oro, es una inversión segura ?



Sí


----------



## cuidesemele (8 Jul 2020)

felicidades a los premiados! En el COT parece que vuelven los cortos. Asi que estan reaccionando a la subida... a ver hasta donde llegan... Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED


----------



## cdametalero (8 Jul 2020)

Pillo sitio y palomitas para la retransmisión


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Jul 2020)

La parte buena de que el Euro suba es que nos sale algo mas barata la compra... relativamente 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tristezadeclon (8 Jul 2020)

nótese que a pesar de estar ya casi todas las cecas y refinadoras y muchas de las minas produciendo con normalidad, el sobreprecio de la plata en los principales vendedores sigue siendo superior al 30%

en coininvest la maple leaf está a partir de 22.27€ y su cotización oficial ahora mismo es de 16.54€ (18.71$), o lo q es lo mismo un +34%




y en goldsilver.be está a 21.79€ o lo q es lo mismo un +32%

con el tiempo no ha pasado lo q se suponía iba a pasar, q se redujese el sobreprecio, en un primer momento parecía q si, pero van pasando las semanas y el sobreprecio se mantiene o incluso aumenta como esta semana, supongo q lo de esta semana será por la volatilidad y la gran subida q lleva, q presagia subirá muy rápido en cuanto supere los 19$ para plantarse en pocos días en los 21$

esos detalles son pequeños o no tan pequeños indicadores de algo, el sentimiento ha cambiado


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> nótese que a pesar de estar ya casi todas las cecas y refinadoras y muchas de las minas produciendo con normalidad, el sobreprecio de la plata en los principales vendedores sigue siendo superior al 30%
> 
> en coininvest la maple leaf está a partir de 22.27€ y su cotización oficial ahora mismo es de 16.54€ (18.71$), o lo q es lo mismo un +34%
> 
> ...



Pues yo esta mañana he comprado Britannias a 20,40 y Krugers a 20,60 que era lo más barato que había. Me armaré de paciencia eso sí, porque viene por Correos


----------



## Dadaria (8 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, un offtopic. ¿Cual consideráis que es la cantidad optima de plata para pegar el pelotazo? Ya se que de esto se ha hablado mucho, y que cada uno tiene sus opiniones, unos, los menos, que con varios kilos (no en este hilo, sino en otro, lo cual considero bastante descabellado), otros que si mínimo 100 kilos (admitamoslo, esto es una barbaridad de plata, no por la cantidad de dinero en si, sino por el espacio que ocupa, aunque esto ya depende de la capacidad de cada uno). Y entendiendo pelotazo en el sentido de poder recoger varios millones de hoy, no del futuro (no vaya a ser que se me malinterprete). También se que variará dependiendo de la producción y el consumo a medio plazo.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jul 2020)

Con 100 kilos vas bien para Press banca en el segundo confinamiento. Seguro que al final de los dos meses suben fácil


----------



## timi (9 Jul 2020)

Silver & Gold BREAKOUT Above Important Technical Levels – SRSrocco Report

dejo este articulo que resume alguna de las cosas que nos comenta putabolsa


----------



## timi (9 Jul 2020)

El tema del euro/dólar , está frenando un poco el precio en euros, pero yo creo que cuando llegue a 1,14 se dará la vuelta para dejarlo en 1,07 - 1,1 a final de año

¿qué pensáis?


----------



## tristezadeclon (9 Jul 2020)

la operativa de la plata ayer y antesdeayer consistió en subir un 2% entre las 13.00 y las 16.00 horas de españa, para mantenerse lateral el resto del tiempo

hoy está siguiendo un patrón diferente y ha subido durante el horario de negociación asiático y luego a primera hora de la mañana, vamos a ver si en el horario madrugador yanqui le vuelven a meter otro 2% entre las 13.00 y las 16.00, lo q la llevaría a los 19.35 en el spot

pq según el artículo de bloomberg la subida se debe a europa y usa, pero hoy parecen haberse sumado los asiáticos de madrugada, vamos a ver si sigue el tirón usano al mediodía, si supera claramente los 19.08 ya no habría resistencias hasta los 20.41$ q podríamos ver la semana q viene


----------



## Long_Gamma (9 Jul 2020)

Cosas de los movimientos recientes de la plata que me llaman la atencion:


El nivel de los 19USD/oz me parece importante, Habia actuado como resistencia los ultimos 9 meses
Rompió y consolidó el nivel pese a la montaña de cortos (+6.7K contratos) que le cayeron ayer
Para mi los 21USD/oz sigue siendo clave, una rotura clara de éste las prox semanas y nos vamos mucho mas arriba. Acordaros que cuando la plata calienta motores, puede subir 1 USD al dia tranquilamente. De todas formas, los 21 son un techo de hormigon. Ojalá lo perfore. Como sabeis y escribí aqui hace meses con Piel de Luna, estoy largo plata. Compré a saco cuando vimos en directo el palo que le daban hasta llegar a los 11USD (asi que sepais: disclaimer-> soy parte interesada)
El COMEX es ahora mismo un mercado de entregas. Que paradoja, lo que nunca ha sido en la vida (hasta ahora era un mero mecanismo de control de precios con las minimas entregas necesarias para que el chiringuito tuviera algo de legitimidad). Y como siempre hemos sabido aqui, las entregas son lo que le hace daño y finalmente terminarán con la supresion.
Trsteza comentaba arriba los premiums plata en varios sitios: si vas a la entrega en el COMEX, esos premiums te los ahorras. De ahi que los stoppers no dejen de aumentar. Ya sea un mes oficial de entregas o no.
La juagada de los banksters de inflar el precio futuro vs spot para que rollees y no ejerzas la entrega les esta saliendo por la culata, de momento.
Dicho ésto, los veteranos, ya habreis aprendido a no subestimar a los BullionBanks: viendo las posiciones cortas abiertas ayer, siguen peleando y no es game over todavia ni mucho menos
Mientras tanto, a disfrutar con los deberes fisicos hechos. A ver el espectaculo desde la barrera. Estamos en una posicion privilegiada sobre la que yo y muchos de vosotros hemos escrito desde años en varios sitios; tratando de convencer a la gente que se uniera y se preparara para los eventos que se desencadenarian. Ojala muchos nos hicieran caso y ahora esten viendo los acontecimientos en la misma posicion que nosotros.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jul 2020)

Yo no he intentado convencer a nadie, tan sólo he sugerido para ver la reacción y, prácticamente se han reído de mí, así que rápidamente he cambiado de tercio


----------



## FranMen (9 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, dejadle tocar a un familiar cercano incrédulo una onza, veréis como la acaricia y masajea y no quiere devolverlosla pero, después, seguirá mirándote como un loco por haberla comprado


----------



## Muttley (9 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, dejadle tocar a un familiar cercano incrédulo una onza, veréis como la acaricia y masajea y no quiere devolverlosla pero, después, seguirá mirándote como un loco por haberla comprado



Son los mismos que las comprarán las de plata a 60 euros
Las de oro seguramente no podrán comprarlas.


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Jul 2020)

¿Y ese recorte a media tarde por qué ha sido? Un pull back de esos o la carrerilla que traía ha sido solo una trampa atrapa gacelas para que nos viniéramos arriba?

El eterno dilema: compro ahora aprovechando el descansillo de la tarde o espero a ver si recorta más?

Esto es un sin vivir, mi arma!


----------



## tristezadeclon (10 Jul 2020)

este es el gráfico de la plata desde el 19 de marzo q tocó mínimos en 11.70$

una directriz alcista impecable y q da miedo de la inclinación q lleva

aunq ya se sabe q todo esto no sirve para nada, en cuanto pase algo o la manipulen podría romper a la baja dicha directriz, lo único q se podría oponer a dicha manipulación es el aumento de la plata para entrega física en el comex, q lleva una directriz igual de alcista

puede q no sea mas q un whisful thinking pero me da la impresión q esta vez podrían estar pillados por los huevos, a ver por donde salen, pq cuando lo de los hermanos hunt lo q hicieron para follárselos fue directamente cambiar las reglas a mitad de la partida

posdata: ayer no se cumplió el patrón de subida del 2% entre las 13.00 y las 16.00, vamos a ver hoy


----------



## Xenomorfo (10 Jul 2020)

QUIEBRAS BANCARIAS: ¿CAYÓ LA PRIMERA FICHA DEL DOMINÓ?

Golden Bulls: Visualizing the Price of Gold from 1915-2020


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jul 2020)

Muy curiosa la historia de los Hunt. Vaya plateros estaban hechos 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Jul 2020)

Vamos que si los tíos se hubieran quedado con sus onzas físicas en Suiza no se los cepillan. Se pusieron a pedir prestado para especular y toma!

A parte no veo chortinas y putas en la historia así que pena ninguna. Putos folla yeguas 

El perfil de los tíos era más de narco panchito que de versados inversores.


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Se pusieron a pedir prestado para especular y toma!



Y aqui caballeros está la clave. (bueno, me refiero a la clave económica, la clave real es la falta de chortinas en la historia).

TODOS caen por lo mismo. 
La Koplowitz tonta, Villar Mir, Unión Europea de Inversiones (agrupación de familias opusinas accionistas del popular), Fernandez (Pescanova), Serratosa (Uralita), Martin (Martinsa).
Com matices particulares, pero el problema de fondo es siempre el mismo.
NO se puede pedir dinero para inversiones en tiempos de bonanza, especular ni invertir en renta variable. 
Es la ruina a medio plazo.

De una manera más modesta nos lo podemos aplicar nosotros.
El oro y la plata NO se compran a crédito, ni los coches, ni las acciones, ni apalancamiento en acciones, ni los viajes ni una tele. Se compran en efectivo o no se compran.
Con dinero que no se va a necesitar a menos de tres años. Y con dinero que se “puede perder”, siempre poniéndonos en el peor escenario. 
Lo único que se puede comprar a crédito es una vivienda, porque no queda otra.
A ser posible en tiempo de recesión y la mejor área posible. 
El banco es siempre el enemigo a batir. No buscan nuestro beneficio, ni siquiera un beneficio compartido. De nuestro beneficio nos tenemos que ocupar nosotros.
Con esto seguro que no nos hacemos millonarios, pero lo que es seguro es que viviremos bien lo que nos quede y podremos transmitir ciertas garantías a la generación siguiente. 
No hay más.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Y aqui caballeros está la clave. (bueno, me refiero a la clave económica, la clave real es la falta de chortinas en la historia).
> 
> TODOS caen por lo mismo.
> La Koplowitz tonta, Villar Mir, Unión Europea de Inversiones (agrupación de familias opusinas accionistas del popular), Fernandez (Pescanova), Serratosa (Uralita), Martin (Martinsa).
> ...



100% de acuerdo.

Mis dies

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (12 Jul 2020)

Por cierto leyendo el post sobre declaración de plusvalias del oro y plata me he quedado con esta frase del articulo enlazado por @paketazo

Cómo tributa a Hacienda el oro de inversión - SEMPI Gold España
*“En caso de que el inversor simplemente mantenga en su posesión el oro de inversión y no realice ninguna operación con él, no es necesario que lo declare, ya que no está sujeto a tributación“*

Eso tiene una potencia brutal.
Hasta el efectivo en cuenta corriente hay que declararlo.
Os habéis dado cuenta que es el ÚNICO activo de inversión (o no inversión) que no hay que declarar posesión y una vez en mano no hay que pagar custodia, no genera gastos ni impuestos de compra (IVA) o impuestos recurrentes tipo IBI o Circulación? 
Y encima es fácilmente transportable y exportable....y transmisible?

No digo na....y lo digo tó.

PD añado el artículo a la cabecera para mayor comodidad


----------



## Tichy (12 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Por cierto leyendo el post sobre declaración de plusvalias del oro y plata me he quedado con esta frase del articulo enlazado por @paketazo
> 
> Cómo tributa a Hacienda el oro de inversión - SEMPI Gold España
> *“En caso de que el inversor simplemente mantenga en su posesión el oro de inversión y no realice ninguna operación con él, no es necesario que lo declare, ya que no está sujeto a tributación“*
> ...



Ojo que me temo que eso no es exacto. El oro de inversión tiene la misma consideración que el efectivo en cuanto a impuesto de patrimonio. Ese impuesto del que, por motivos obvios, la plebe no nos acordamos. Pero del que puede que nos acordemos pronto. 
Y aquí entramos en otro tema recurrente como es el anonimato en las compras y ventas. Creo que es fácil de entender.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Por cierto leyendo el post sobre declaración de plusvalias del oro y plata me he quedado con esta frase del articulo enlazado por @paketazo
> 
> Cómo tributa a Hacienda el oro de inversión - SEMPI Gold España
> *“En caso de que el inversor simplemente mantenga en su posesión el oro de inversión y no realice ninguna operación con él, no es necesario que lo declare, ya que no está sujeto a tributación“*
> ...



Así es, libre total, libertad en estado puro es el oro, muchas veces he mencionado que no creo en expropiaciones sobre el oro, más de todo porque no pueden saber nunca exactamente tu posesión exacta, un impuesto a la tenencia es posible que por lo menos tengan tentaciones, pero para una persona constante en su vida que haya estado décadas comprando oro, y entre ellas por necesidades puntuales (compras de coches por ejemplo y no querer financiarlo) haya ejecutado exporadicante algunas ventas, más también oro que se compró a particulares (con lo cual no hay ningún rastro) es técnicamente imposible que sepan tu posesión exacta, por mucho big data que utilicen (que si lo hacen será de pocos años hacia aquí). 
Con lo cual y como dice un muy buen amigo mío el resultado de la ecuación es tres vasos con una bolita.... 
Dónde está la bolita, donde está?...


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Ojo que me temo que eso no es exacto. El oro de inversión tiene la misma consideración que el efectivo en cuanto a impuesto de patrimonio. Ese impuesto del que, por motivos obvios, la plebe no nos acordamos. Pero del que puede que nos acordemos pronto.
> Y aquí entramos en otro tema recurrente como es el anonimato en las compras y ventas. Creo que es fácil de entender.



No se cuales serán los límites en España para tener obligación de declarar ese impuesto, imagino que será una cantidad alta, también imagino que estando en el poder Pili y Mili intenten bajar esa cantidad para que entren más en la saca de tener que hacer ese impuesto, pero desde luego te aseguro que llegado el caso tu oro seguirá siendo el patrimonio más "discreto" de todos los que poseas, puedes haber comprado en factura, sin factura a particulares puedes haber vendido durante el trascurso de los años evidentemente declarando las plusvalías o minusvalías incluso pueden haberte robado algunas piezas en concreto, por supuesto con tu correspondiente denuncia policial que acredite si fuese necesario que ya no eres poseedor de ello, no se, todo muy "coq", lo que no puedes hacer con un piso vamos....


----------



## Muttley (12 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Ojo que me temo que eso no es exacto. El oro de inversión tiene la misma consideración que el efectivo en cuanto a impuesto de patrimonio. Ese impuesto del que, por motivos obvios, la plebe no nos acordamos. Pero del que puede que nos acordemos pronto.
> Y aquí entramos en otro tema recurrente como es el anonimato en las compras y ventas. Creo que es fácil de entender.



Impuesto al patrimonio: ¿qué es y cuáles son sus novedades en la renta 2019?
El impuesto de patrimonio es sobre patrimonios netos (las hipotecas y los préstamos restan) de más de 700000 euros con una exención por vivienda habitual de 300000€.

Si no se llegan a esos límites no hay que decir ni pio.
Y claro, si se dice, que valor se pone, adquisición, spot....?
Además, al no declarar posesión en compra y no haber dni de por medio en muchos casos, la elección de declarar o no es de uno.
Además es sobre personas físicas.
Si no hay factura ni rastro de ella, ese oro no existe. Puf, no está.
Lo ilustro con un bonito vídeo.
Its gone.



Y sí, con Don No, Don Cloaca y Don Simon al mando puede pasar de todo y como dice Piel de Luna reducir estas cantidades a 50000.
Pero si ellos hacen que pase , yo haré lo posible porque no pase.
Como el banco del vídeo. 
It’s gone.


----------



## Tichy (12 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Impuesto al patrimonio: ¿qué es y cuáles son sus novedades en la renta 2019?
> El impuesto de patrimonio es sobre patrimonios netos (las hipotecas y los préstamos restan) de más de 700000 euros con una exención por vivienda habitual de 300000€.
> 
> Si no se llegan a esos límites no hay que decir ni pio.
> ...



Por supuesto. Exactamente a eso me refería. A la mayoría no nos afecta el impuesto de patrimonio. De momento. Seguro que bajan esos mínimos en breve para aumentar la recaudación. Han hablado incluso de cambiar competencias para que no pueda haber bonificaciones autonómicas. Ya sabemos que su método para "no dejar a nadie atrás" es llevarnos a todos atrás.


----------



## Muttley (12 Jul 2020)

El problema es que no mandará a nadie. No lo necesita.
Congelación de cuentas y embargo de un día a otro.
Y tu no podrás hacer nada.
Puff, it’s gone.

Y hablo con conocimiento de causa que he sufrido en mis carnes la injusticia que el impuesto de sucesiones. Exactamente la misma Injusticia que aplica en el impuesto de patrimonio.
Como mis ingresos son totalmente legales y transparentes, todo el dinero que me resta para incrementar mi patrimonio ya es dinero que ha pagado impuestos ( muchos).
Cualquier activo que adquiera, también paga impuestos (mediante IVA) y en muchos casos mantenimiento (IBI, Vehiculos)

En cuanto al oro.
No digo ná.
Ya lo he dicho.
Conmigo que no cuenten.


----------



## Dadaria (12 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> El problema es que no mandará a nadie. No lo necesita.
> Congelación de cuentas y embargo de un día a otro.
> Y tu no podrás hacer nada.
> Puff, it’s gone.
> ...



Descripción gráfica (en inglés)


----------



## Long_Gamma (12 Jul 2020)

putabolsa, desde el respeto, no coincido en la mayoria de lo que has escrito arriba.
No te arrincones a ti mismo y te veas forzado a salir en ningun Telediario. Probablemente se den los eventos que te obliguen a cruzar las lineas rojas que te has trazado. Y el primer perjudicado vas a ser tu. Planifica antes, aun hay tiempo.

Para alguien que ha llegado tan lejos en la preparacion, no puedes ser de los primeros en caer en el desenlace. Se supone que todo lo que hacemos es para salir reforzados de la transicion fuerte que nos espera.
Tus esquemas de justicia mentales, no aplican a este mundo, y en especial a este pais. 

Y los impuestos son irrelevantes, son los deficits los que financian el estado de bienestar cada vez mas menguante. 
Casi siempre en el pasado, es donde estan las referencias mas valiosas. Hoy en dia, no se puede hablar libremente, especialmente los policymakers. Y si alguno lo hace, se inunda el mensaje de fakenews. Te recomendaria leyeras el articulo de abajo, despacio, para entender el objetivo real de la presion impositiva. La considero una de mis perlas, rescatada despues de mucha investigacion al respecto (eso que te ahorras). El autor es Beardsley Ruml, former chairman of the Federal Reserve Bank of New York and *instigator of federal income tax *

*Your taxes have nothing to do with the government's need for money*


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Jul 2020)

A ver si he entendido el razonamiento. 
A mi me roban mucho.
A mi vecino le roban menos.
Le echo la culpa de esta injusticia a mi vecino en vez al propio ladrón. 
Como solución planteo que el ladrón haga su trabajo correctamente y robe más a mi vecino, en vez de poner los medios para que a mí me roben menos.

No sé, igual los madrileños tenemos una presión fiscal menor por que hemos votado, desde hace muchos años, teniendo en cuenta esta premisa. 
si usted considera que pagar menos impuestos es importante, vote en consecuencia.
La izquierda de todo pelaje y condición odia a Madrid, a los madrileños, y a sus sucesivas presidentas, por que con la creación continua de riqueza, encabezando el crecimiento y la creación de empleo durante años sucesivos, demuestra que sus tesis son pura mierda demagógica.
Es el mismo caso que sucede con Amancio Ortega o Paco Roig. Les odian a muerte por que les desmontan todo el ideario sobre el que sustentan sus falacias. Son la prueba viviente de que con esfuerzo y talento se puede triunfar y llegar a lo más alto, saliendo desde abajo y sin necesidad de robar un euro.

Todo esto lo digo sin acritud ninguna hacia usted. Y desde el respeto más absoluto, y el aprecio personal que le tengo.

un saludo.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2020)

Lo de que todos paguen impuestos está muy bien....
.... pero siempre que quienes los recauden los empleen en lo que lo tienen que emplear.....

Cuando los que los recaudan se dedican a robar ellos los primeros, trincar, saquear, cometer delitos, encubrir otros delitos, malgobernar, tirar por la borda el esfuerzo de todos, un país entero condenado a problemas y miseria, etc....

.... cuando los que gobiernan hacen eso..... como está pasando aquí desde hace décadas...

Cuando un trabajador empieza a ganar dinero en julio, porque los 6 meses anteriores han sido todo impuestos....

Cuando tenemos una de las tasas más altas de impuestos y subiendo, a cambio de los peores servicios,....

.... sin seguridad jurídica hasta en tu propia vivienda.... que la pueden okupar y en lugar de meterlos en la cárcel, los defienden y les dan ayudas....

podría seguir, pero todos conocemos lo que está pasando.....

Por no hablar de lo que están haciendo con el tiranovirus..... de traca.....

.... cuando se da todo esto...... no tengo ningún reparo en no pagar más saqueo,.... Ya me roban mucho, pero no seré yo el que vaya a darles más por mi cuenta.

Es preocupante el nivel de confiscación, control, manipulación, maldad de esta gente.... y veremos adónde vamos...

Tener un arma manda, por si las moscas.
Saber defenderse también.
Ser cauto también. Escribir en este foro es un poco contradictorio con este punto,... pero bueno.... nos ayudamos y se anda con cuidado... por eso no tenemos gran cosa, se compra una se vende otra y estás con lo puesto....
Todas las medidas de seguridad son bienvenidas.

Y a los saqueadores ni agua.

Yo me lo plantearía @pb


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Jul 2020)

Entendido. Gracias por sus explicaciones.
Sigo considerando donaciones y sucesiones, así como, patrimonio, una doble imposición. Ya se pagaron los impuestos correspondientes por esos bienes, por lo que gravarlos una segunda vez es como poco una inmoralidad.
Yo no soy votante del Pp, ni de ningún otro en particular. Leo el programa electoral, y voto al que promete una menor presión fiscal. El resto me es absolutamente indiferente. Si viniera la CUP a Madrid y prometiera eliminar totalmente los impuestos, tendrían mi voto sin ninguna duda.

un saludo.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2020)

El impuesto de sucesiones (y el de donaciones) es un atraco a mano armada. Además es inmoral y de gran bajeza, porque se aprovechan de la muerte del propietario.
Pero es lo que tiene ser gobernados por ladrones inmorales.

Al que vota una vez, con buena fé, le pueden engañar los partidos, haciendo después lo contrario a lo que prometieron.

Pero uno tiene que tener dignidad e inteligencia y no volver a votar a ese partido que traicionó y robó a todos, nunca más en la vida, así cambien de nombre 400 veces.

Si eso lo hicieran todos otro gallo nos cantaría.

De momento no estaría ninguno de los mierda-partidos que nos gobiernan en las últimas décadas.
Ya han tenido la oportunidad y nos han agradecido la confianza con robo y miseria, con leyes en contra nuestra, con impuestos para subvencionar y dar pagas a extranjeros, delincuentes, funcivagos, y resto de calaña viviendo del cuento gracias al trabajo y expolio de los demás.

Y cuidado, que vamos para atrás como el cangrejo,.... ojo a lo que está por venir...


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Por cierto leyendo el post sobre declaración de plusvalias del oro y plata me he quedado con esta frase del articulo enlazado por @paketazo
> 
> Cómo tributa a Hacienda el oro de inversión - SEMPI Gold España
> *“En caso de que el inversor simplemente mantenga en su posesión el oro de inversión y no realice ninguna operación con él, no es necesario que lo declare, ya que no está sujeto a tributación“*
> ...




No, no es el único activo. Tienes las cripto, que además, éstas sí que no detecta ningún gobierno totalitarista.
Y por cierto, también es fácilmente identificable el tenedor de oro, por el Gobierno de turno, factura mediante.
Y en mi experiencia personal, en muchos lugares es dificil comprar/vender oro; algo que no pasa con BTC, por ejemplo.

Y conste que soy pro ambos. Pero la ventaja del oro no es su invisibilidad ante las Haciendas del Mundo, ni tampoco su disponibilidad inmediata a la compra o venta.


----------



## Ricardgar (12 Jul 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Qué raro... mándales un email con el número del pedido del pdf ese. A mi me han funcionado bien las dos veces que he pedido.



Buenas tardes MIP.
He estado mirando la casa austríaca que mencionaste hace unos días (www.goldvorsorge.at ) y veo que la página parece bastante simple y, por lo que he leído, no te registran como usuario para realizar compras. Según he entendido realizas un pedido y, una vez realizado te envían un pdf con tu pedido y la cantidad a abonar para que dicho pedido se tramite, pero no queda nada registrado (salvo el pdf que envían al comprador).
Estoy interesado en adquirir unas monedas de esta casa pero me echa un poco para atrás el sistema "un poco arcaico" de gestión de los pedidos que tienen. A diferencia de otras casas como coininvest donde está todo mejor organizado y, donde todos los pedidos que has realizado y sus facturas correspondientes quedan registradas en el sistema para ser consultadas cuando se desee, aquí no hay nada de eso.
Me gustaría saber si tu experiencia personal ha sido satisfactoria con esta empresa, o si has tenido algún tipo de problema alguna vez en algún pedido como se reporta de otras casas como goldsilber.be
Compraría en coininvest pero alguna de las monedas que busco no están disponibles.
Un saludo y disculpa las molestias.


----------



## Muttley (12 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, no es el único activo. Tienes las cripto, que además, éstas sí que no detecta ningún gobierno totalitarista.
> Y por cierto, también es fácilmente identificable el tenedor de oro, por el Gobierno de turno, factura mediante.
> Y en mi experiencia personal, en muchos lugares es dificil comprar/vender oro; algo que no pasa con BTC, por ejemplo.
> 
> Y conste que soy pro ambos. Pero la ventaja del oro no es su invisibilidad ante las Haciendas del Mundo, ni tampoco su disponibilidad inmediata a la compra o venta.



El tema de los bitcoins, es un poco oscuro para mi. 
Seguramente meta la pata....pero en la transacción de compra o venta le llega al gobierno informacion directa como la de los brokers de acciones?
Es decir, en los protocolos hay que introducir nombre y DNI? 
Si es así no hay mucho que hacer.

He viajado por el mundo mucho y a sitios muy raros. 
El oro es convertible siempre. Hasta en una isla del Pacífico remota. 
Tienes un kruger, te lo pesan y te pagan.
Además en economías débiles o con monedas de países emergentes tienen mucho premium. 
Lo he comprobado también en la práctica.
Un Kruger puede tener fácil un +20% en moneda local. 

Una pepita o un lingote no tanto. 
Ahí se necesita probar la pureza mediante ácidos que no se tienen habitualmente, piedra de toque. Pero una moneda razonablemente reconocida sin problema.

Y yo creo que si, es muy muy invisible hasta cifras muy potentes. 
Se puede comprar mucho sin factura, mover mucho en valor discretamente, cambiar poco a poco. 
El problema es pasarse de listo y llegar a un país con 30 Krugers y cambiarlos todos a la vez. 
Pero Uno a la semana en sitios distintos o métodos distintos? No problem.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2020)

Y el problema de las cryptos es que todavía está por ver como resultan.

Un día uno mira su monedero y no están...
Y ahora qué...

Aparte de que no son aceptadas por todo el mundo, más bien desconocidas y con reticencias y desconfianza.

Cualquier día dejan de tener la confianza, son "legalizadas" o prohibidas, o no se pueden mantener, o hackeadas, mil cosas,
por ver,....

No va a ser fácil ese camino


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> El tema de los bitcoins, es un poco oscuro para mi.
> Seguramente meta la pata....pero en la transacción de compra o venta le llega al gobierno informacion directa como la de los brokers de acciones?
> Es decir, en los protocolos hay que introducir nombre y DNI?
> Si es así no hay mucho que hacer.
> ...



BTC es anonimo completamente. 
No das ni un solo dato (salvo exchanges oficiales, donde a partir de una cantidad sí los das).
Pero entre particulares o cajeros fuera de Europa y Usa, no das nada.

Yo he vivido y trabajado en varios paises y varios continentes.
Y mi experiencia con el oro nunca ha sido buena lejos de Europa.

Te pongo solo un par de ejemplos míos, de un par de países que no se parecen en nada entre sí, y bien lejanos.

- Dominicana
a) Oro: Imposible comprar o vender oro. Tenías que pedir a Miami. Por supuesto el mercado de particulares, inexistente.
b) BTC: En 5 minutos comprabas y vendías lo que quisieras, y en varias monedas, peso dominicano, euro y dólares

- Rusia
a) Oro: Imposible comprar oro de manera oficial (banco central o bancos). No hay. Antes (hace más de un año), sí pillabas.
Ahora no te venden. El mercado de particulares, muy muy reducido (y hablo de Moscú).
b) BTC: Igual, en 5 minutos compras y vendes lo que quieras, en rublos, euros o dólares. Es más, en el caso ruso, te pagan un spot a tí por hacer desaparecer sus rublos/euros o dólares. La caña. Es el único sitio donde lo he vivido.

Tengo más ejemplos, sobre todo en Sudamérica, que es lo que más conozco.
Y ya no te hablo de pasar por aduanas con un usb donde lleves 6-7 cifras de euros, vs pasar con monedas.
O de Hacienda, que jamás sabrá el dinero que uno tiene en una cartera virtual. 
El oro, salvo que lo hayas comprado a particulares, siempre queda registrado.

Por tanto para mí el oro solo vale en europa, pero lejos de allí ni es tan líquido, ni es tan invisible a los Estados.

Personalmente siempre he opinado que el problema de Europa y sus habitantes ( y de Usa), es creerse el ombligo del mundo...y no lo es para nada.


----------



## Muttley (12 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> BTC es anonimo completamente.
> No das ni un solo dato (salvo exchanges oficiales, donde a partir de una cantidad sí los das).
> Pero entre particulares o cajeros fuera de Europa y Usa, no das nada.
> 
> ...



Gracias por lo de Bitcoin.
De verdad que no estoy nada familiarizado. Soy un ignorante del tema.

He vivido bastantes años en Africa. Varios países.
El oro sin problema. Pero como digo con mucho premium. Buen sitio para vender pero no para comprar, y plata igual, pero incluso muchísimo peor. Los premiums de compra de la plata son brutales.

En Medio Oriente, tanto en Emiratos, Kuwait como en Qatar el oro (y la plata) es muy común y se comercia en los mercadillos. Yo he comprado lingotes en Dubai sin problema.
Hasta se pueden comprar lunares de oro en el aeropuerto, con cierta variedad.

En Asia he estado en Filipinas, Tailandia, Indonesia, HKong....sin problema.
Muchas tiendas de compraventa.
En Oceanía, Australia, NZ e islas, sin problema.

En Rusia también he estado.
El oro se mueve en las tiendas de empeño no en los bancos.
Hay que saber dónde encontrarlas claro. No están en Gum  
Raro que no tengan 5,10 rublos de Nicolás II de oro a la venta. Ninguna joya numismática claro, pero ahí están. Por supuestísimo compran lo que tengas de oro y pagan cash en rublos.
Como todos los países del grupo India, Sudáfrica, Brasil...tienen una fluctuación de divisa enorme. En un mes te cae o te sube un 15%. Por eso comprar es más caro con premiums más potentes sobre el valor del oro en moneda local. Tambien te dan mas por tu oro que en Europa.


----------



## MIP (12 Jul 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Buenas tardes MIP.
> He estado mirando la casa austríaca que mencionaste hace unos días (www.goldvorsorge.at ) y veo que la página parece bastante simple y, por lo que he leído, no te registran como usuario para realizar compras. Según he entendido realizas un pedido y, una vez realizado te envían un pdf con tu pedido y la cantidad a abonar para que dicho pedido se tramite, pero no queda nada registrado (salvo el pdf que envían al comprador).
> .



He pedido solo dos veces y las dos veces han sido diligentes. Una vez que recibes el tracker de UPS llega al día siguiente. El empaquetado es bueno y dentro lleva una copia en papel de la factura. 

No es mucha experiencia pero parecen gente seria que no es poco.


----------



## Ricardgar (12 Jul 2020)

MIP dijo:


> He pedido solo dos veces y las dos veces han sido diligentes. Una vez que recibes el tracker de UPS llega al día siguiente. El empaquetado es bueno y dentro lleva una copia en papel de la factura.
> 
> No es mucha experiencia pero parecen gente seria que no es poco.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Haré un pedido de prueba para ver como va todo y ya contaré qué tal ha ido para que sirva a otros foreros que puedan estar interesados en algún momento.
De nuevo, muchas gracias.


----------



## MIP (12 Jul 2020)

Ricardgar dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Haré un pedido de prueba para ver como va todo y ya contaré qué tal ha ido para que sirva a otros foreros que puedan estar interesados en algún momento.
> De nuevo, muchas gracias.



No te olvides de añadir los 19,9€ del envío al coste total de la compra, cuando vayas a hacer la transferencia.


----------



## Dadaria (13 Jul 2020)

Otro offtopic ¿Cual sería el porcentaje óptimo con respecto a vuestra colección para tener lo que los useños llaman "silver junk" (en nuestro caso, pakillos, duros etc)?


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Gracias por lo de Bitcoin.
> De verdad que no estoy nada familiarizado. Soy un ignorante del tema.
> 
> He vivido bastantes años en Africa. Varios países.
> ...



Tu comentario sobre Rusia denota tres cosas:

- un ego absurdo e infantil por tu parte
- no tienes ni puta idea de Moscú
- probablemente lo que digas sobre otros países sea falso igualmente. Ya me has hecho desconfiar

Y te lo digo porque vivo en Moscú.

El oro se conseguía en Banco a spot +3%. De siempre. Hasta hace unos meses.
Así que si has comprado en una casa de empeño...te han timado seguro


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Jul 2020)

Hay una fuerte correlacion entre necesidad perentoria de dinero (u otra cosa que tengas depositada en el banco) y que el banco esté cerrado. Y no hablo de fines de semana sino de cualquier dia. No es buena idea metal en una caja de seguridad en un banco.

Cuando vivia en ES, tuve una conversacion seria con un amigo cercano director territorial de Caixabank (haciendo la due diligence de todo esto que hablamos). Le pregunté sin quitar la mirada de los ojos, dandose el caso, si podria contar con el para que me abriera la caja en momentos en los que "no se pudiera". Me dijo que ni él ni ningun director de sucursal se la jugaria, que no contara con ello.
Somos intimos amigos (cenamos juntos y hacemos llamadas por skype etc...)

Conozco casos de 1ra mano de cajas de seguridad precintadas por la aeat. Y no solo ordenadas por el dpto de recaudacion, tras una inspeccion y liquidacion tributaria.

El cajero amigo tuyo quizas no pueda hacer nada por ti. 

Tu metal tiene que estar max a 10min en bici de donde estes. Y no depender de nadie para que te abra nada. Mi opinion.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tu comentario sobre Rusia denota tres cosas:
> 
> - un ego absurdo e infantil por tu parte
> - no tienes ni puta idea de Moscú
> ...



A estas alturas del partido van a timar en unas moneditas a Muttley, no lo creo, cuando llevas mucho tiempo tocando piezas prácticamente no hace falta ya ni tocarlas para saber si son o no son de su ley correspondiente.
Por cierto tu ego también está bastante en forma.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hay una fuerte correlacion entre necesidad perentoria de dinero (u otra cosa que tengas depositada en el banco) y que el banco esté cerrado. Y no hablo de fines de semana sino de cualquier dia. No es buena idea metal en una caja de seguridad en un banco.
> 
> Cuando vivia en ES, tuve una conversacion seria con un amigo cercano director territorial de Caixabank (haciendo la due diligence de todo esto que hablamos). Le pregunté sin quitar la mirada de los ojos, dandose el caso, si podria contar con el para que me abriera la caja en momentos en los que "no se pudiera". Me dijo que ni él ni ningun director de sucursal se la jugaria, que no contara con ello.
> Somos intimos amigos (cenamos juntos y hacemos llamadas por skype etc...)
> ...



Pienso parecido putabolsa.
Para mí tu punto débil no es tenerlo todo al 100% en factura u oficial, eso es lo de menos, quizás tu punto débil sea el depósito.... Nunca caja de seguridad dentro del sistema financiero... Son perros guardianes de su amo. 
Tampoco quiero incomodar con ello que yo se lo que incomodan estas cosas del depósito de lis mps, nunca termina uno de estar a gusto al 100% de donde se tenga.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Jul 2020)

Entramos en segunda quincena julio en breve, o nos rompe rápidamente 1835$ para seguir hacia el 1920$ y allí ya la consolidación (le doy un 20%) o tanta clarividencia y armonía en los 2000$ por parte de toda la opinión del respetable me hace pensar en un final de julio y agosto con goteo hacia el 1600/1680$ (le doy un 80%) para ir limpiando tanto optimismo.


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Jul 2020)

Os recomiendo a todos leer despacio el comentario de abajo.

Sé que esta en ingles y que algunos no estais comodos con el idioma, se que es un poco largo... pero invertid 20min que creo no os vais a arrepentir. Es imprescindible.
Luego lo comentamos si quereis. 

People and Jobs? Or Wealth? The Government Has To Decide Which To Prioritise, and There Is Only One Right Answer | naked capitalism


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Entramos en segunda quincena julio en breve, o nos rompe rápidamente 1835$ para seguir hacia el 1920$ y allí ya la consolidación (le doy un 20%) o tanta clarividencia y armonía en los 2000$ por parte de toda la opinión del respetable me hace pensar en un final de julio y agosto con goteo hacia el 1600/1680$ (le doy un 80%) para ir limpiando tanto optimismo.



Yo sigo corto GDX (de hecho algo mas), pq creo tambien que habra limpieza. Y en este vehiculo se acentuará mas.
A menudo me suelo equivocar asi que ni se os ocurra imitarme. Lo comprato para que echemos unas risas con los miners siguiendo para arriba como locos y yo corto...


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> A estas alturas del partido van a timar en unas moneditas a Muttley, no lo creo, cuando llevas mucho tiempo tocando piezas prácticamente no hace falta ya ni tocarlas para saber si son o no son de su ley correspondiente.
> Por cierto tu ego también está bastante en forma.



Cuando mienten sobre un sitio que conozco bien, y además se las dan de listo...hay que denunciarlo.
Si no ha comprado en Banco le han timado. 100%

Tu ego también veo que va alto, por cierto


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando mienten sobre un sitio que conozco bien, y además se las dan de listo...hay que denunciarlo.
> Si no ha comprado en Banco le han timado. 100%
> 
> Tu ego también veo que va alto, por cierto



El mio lo intento domar, pero cuando veo formas que no proceden y encima con forero que comparte infinidad de experiencias y información muy valiosa, pues chico se me desmadra y no hay quien lo pare.... tendré que cambiar de tácticas de doma.


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Os recomiendo a todos leer despacio el comentario de abajo.
> 
> Sé que esta en ingles y que algunos no estais comodos con el idioma, se que es un poco largo... pero invertid 20min que creo no os vais a arrepentir. Es imprescindible.
> Luego lo comentamos si quereis.
> ...




Adjunto la web enlazada como archivo PDF para descargar de Mega.

Se lee mucho mejor...

¿Gente y trabajos_ O la riqueza_ El gobierno tiene que decidir cuál priorizar, y solo hay una respuesta correcta _ capitalismo desnudo


----------



## Muttley (13 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tu comentario sobre Rusia denota tres cosas:
> 
> - un ego absurdo e infantil por tu parte
> - no tienes ni puta idea de Moscú
> ...



No, no he comprado en Rusia evidentemente. Como te dije, es muy caro en la compra en los sitios que he mencionado.
Por eso compro oro aquí. En España. Cosas muy determinadas y lo más cerca posible de spot.
Si, he visitado Moscú varias veces como turista y tengo varios amigos por alli y además tengo referencias de casas de empeño locales relacionados con oro por motivos que no vienen al caso.
Evidentemente si tu vives allí , lo sabrás mejor. Yo solo de visita y desde luego mis visitas no han sido para comprar metal.

No sé a que te refieres con el ego, simplemente me limito a contar mis experiencias. Has mencionado Rusia, yo he contado lo que sé, mucho o poco, lo que sé, lo que he vivido. Igual que en otros paises.
Si tienes algún problema con mi experiencia o mis consejos, pues nada, pasas por encima de cualquier comentario que haga y tan amigos.
Aquí hay mucha gente que sabe más que yo.

PD Para distinguir lo que es sacar galones o no.
YO he comprado metales preciosos en Rand Refineries en Johannesburgo sin pasar por comercializadora.
Además lo he hecho a PRECIO DE EMPLEADO. Y el empleado que firmó....no era el conserje precisamente.
Comentar esto sin venir a cuento SI es ir de sobrado. Y esta es la primera vez que lo pongo porque siempre me ha parecido irrelevante para lo que estamos tratando.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Otro offtopic ¿Cual sería el porcentaje óptimo con respecto a vuestra colección para tener lo que los useños llaman "silver junk" (en nuestro caso, pakillos, duros etc)?



Yo solo sé que en épocas ruinosas por no decir rondando el madmax es mejor tener mucha plata basura (qué cabrones estos anglos con la nomenclatura), más fácil de endosar a cambio de lo que sea , para epocas de bonanza bullión a mantas.

Ahora no sabría que decir para la situación anormál que vivimos, por no decir sucnormál perdida.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Otro offtopic ¿Cual sería el porcentaje óptimo con respecto a vuestra colección para tener lo que los useños llaman "silver junk" (en nuestro caso, pakillos, duros etc)?



Más que porcentaje, sería si lo ves a buen precio, si tienes donde guardarlo, si tienes o no.
Depende de lo que quieras tener.

Ocupa más.
Pero también luce más. Tiene una cantidad de plata que si fuera pura, se vería más poca cosa.
En caso de tener que utilizarla como pago, te desprendes de menos cantidad.
Hay que tener morralla, pero sin pasarse....
Va un poco a gustos...
Hay monedas que molan más, tienen su historia, otras tienen menos pureza,....


----------



## Ignorante1 (13 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Os recomiendo a todos leer despacio el comentario de abajo.
> 
> Sé que esta en ingles y que algunos no estais comodos con el idioma, se que es un poco largo... pero invertid 20min que creo no os vais a arrepentir. Es imprescindible.
> Luego lo comentamos si quereis.
> ...



Lo leí traducido. Bien esto es (para mi entender ) otra patada hacia delante no habla del causante del problema principal (EL ESTADO) y por el contrario lo pone todo en su mano. Nada se arreglará mientras: 1º no se reduzca este a la mínima expresión o desaparezca por completo. 2º dejar que el LIBRE MERCADO funcione con garantías
jurídicas. 3º Quitarles el poder a los bancos y dejando caer a los mismos que no sean eficientes y que se coman los marrones producidos por ellos mismos y sus compinches del dinero de la nada esto es fácil de llevar a cabo siguiendo los hilos de la procedencia del dinero. 
Mientras estas medidas no se lleven a cabo no les deis vueltas esto nunca se arreglará. Así que a cuidar del tesoro real y que les den.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jul 2020)

Ya lo dijo SNB, sobrevivirán los muy buenos y los que necesiten poco.
Imaginemos un autónomo o empresa que dejan 2000 limpios con una facturación de 10000. Tres meses parados significan 24000 de pérdidas. Hace falta 1 año para compensar. En cambio otro que se quede con 1000 limpios con 0 gastos, estos tres meses no tendrá ingresos pero tampoco pérdidas. Lo digo porque no es oro todo lo que reluce , un restaurante Michelin a 100€ por comensal mínimo, también tiene unos gastos brutales, con esta crisis se va al guano. Véase el Bulli que supo verlo y cerrar el restaurante


----------



## mk73 (13 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Página donde se ven actualizadas las reservas de oro de todos los países así como la progresión desde el año 2000.
> Acojona Rusia y China como han pisado el acelerador.
> Suiza ha bajado muchísimo.
> USA y Alemania casi inalterables.
> ...





Es de vértigo todo lo que tiene de oro Estados Unidos. Ningún otro país se acerca ni de lejos.


----------



## Dadaria (14 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Yo solo sé que en épocas ruinosas por no decir rondando el madmax es mejor tener mucha plata basura (qué cabrones estos anglos con la nomenclatura), más fácil de endosar a cambio de lo que sea , para epocas de bonanza bullión a mantas.
> 
> Ahora no sabría que decir para la situación anormál que vivimos, por no decir sucnormál perdida.



Cuando veo videos de estadounidenses compartiendo sus experiencias sobre plata, me entra a veces algo de envidia sana, tanto por las facilidades que tienen allí para adquirir plata (no les atracan con IVA) cómo por la variedad de opciones a elegir (aunque en nuestro caso tenemos monedas como los duros que dan gusto tenerlas en la mano)


----------



## Txanete (14 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tengo un envío de un pedido hecho hace una semana y segun correos está en España para entregar a partir de mañana, por otra parte en un mes llevo hechos otros 2 pedidos y recibidos sin problema, uno por correos y otro por mensajería, por ahora sin problemas.
> 
> ¿que problema tiene usted si se puede saber?.
> 
> Tambien es cierto que uno anterior a los que he dicho estuvo tocando los huevos bastantes días por culpa de correos.



No he tenido nunca problemas con los envíos, pero con las restricciones sanitarias derivadas del COVID_19 desconocía si se habían dado casos de retrasos/extravíos en los envíos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Txanete (14 Jul 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Mi último pedido se demoró bastante, ya que tenia tracking hasta su llegada a España ( Correos ). Una vez recepcionado por Correos, nada. Estuvo 2 semanas en un limbo logístico estatal español. Al final, llegó.




Gracias por la respuesta. Aunque se demoren un poco, lo importante es saber que los pedidos van llegando al comprador.


----------



## Nightfall (14 Jul 2020)

He invertido en plata un poco,parece que va pillando el ritmo un poco.


----------



## Daviot (14 Jul 2020)

Estoy a tope jefe dijo:


> He invertido en plata un poco,parece que va pillando el ritmo un poco.


----------



## Muttley (14 Jul 2020)

Buena aproximación por técnico al oro.
Blog de rankia de call y put, muy recomendable su lectura para los que estén pensando en entrar. 

Inversión en Oro Como parte de una cartera diversificada

Como podemos ver en el gráfico de abajo, el oro se está enfrentando a sus máximos del año 2011-2012.







Si miramos el COT en la misma fecha, cuando hizo el máximo podemos ver que los largos eran bastantes más que ahora unos 237K lotes vs 179.800 de ahora. Para el siguiente pico, sin poner una imagen nueva se puede ver que se han reducido bastante.







Hoy en día, después de la limpieza hecha en Marzo solo hay unos 179K largos, es decir aún hay plazas en el tren, pero claro, los que se han salido les da mucho miedo comprar en máximos, pero el mercado sube y sube poco a poco… Además, la situación actual no es igual que la situación del 2012, hay más deuda, estamos aún en la fase final del ciclo y debido al Covid-19 lo que están haciendo todos los bancos centrales es una aberración. 

En nuestra humilde opinión, podemos ver retrocesos en el Oro, pero por ahora la tendencia es más que clara, es alcis ta, y no vemos razón que nos indique lo contrario. De todas formas, la estrategia que llevamos lleva protección y una combinación del activo subyacente, GLD (ETF del Oro), con venta de opciones call y put del mismo. 

Otra cosa interesante es que a pesar de la bajada del primer trimestre del 2020 los ETF de oro han tenido entradas altas y si miramos este último trimestre siguen comprando. Es decir, el mercado físico está en fase de acumulación.







Por supuesto esto no es una recomendación de comprar oro, solo nuestra visión sobre el mercado. 

Y para finalizar un gráfico interesante con los futuros del oro de varios vencimientos, desde Agosto 2020 hasta junio 2021. Se ve que en los movimientos fuertes que tuvo el Oro en Marzo-Abril los precios de los distintos vencimientos se ajustaron casi totalmente. Posteriormente, y con el mercado más tranquilo y alcista, se fueron separando, de forma que ahora mismo estamos en una desviación importante entre los distintos vencimientos… Lo cual estamos aprovechando en nuestra operativa.







Lo más curioso lo vemos en los spreads de Oro, los contratos de Agosto Diciembre y los de Diciembre Marzo, han pasado de terreno positivo (casi improbable) a mínimos históricos.













Algo se cuece en el Oro, estaremos atentos. En nuestro fondo Esfera Seasonal Quant Multistrategy FI hemos tomado unas posiciones largas en la mariposa de Diciembre Febrero Abril 2021. Esperemos que se acerque a la media de los ultimos años.


----------



## cuidesemele (15 Jul 2020)

Donde puedo mirar algun curso online o similar sobre futuros, PUT, CALL, etc? En rankia a veces he visto algo pero nunca se si es bueno, un timo, etc. Alguna referencia? Es algo que veo pasar y me gustaria probar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Jul 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Donde puedo mirar algun curso online o similar sobre futuros, PUT, CALL, etc? En rankia a veces he visto algo pero nunca se si es bueno, un timo, etc. Alguna referencia? Es algo que veo pasar y me gustaria probar.



Todos los cursos de mercados son un timo, aquí nadie sabe nada, pero te venden que sí.

Si no me crees, apúntate a uno y lo comprobarás por ti mismo.


----------



## cuidesemele (15 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todos los cursos de mercados son un timo, aquí nadie sabe nada, pero te venden que sí.
> 
> Si no me crees, apúntate a uno y lo comprobarás por ti mismo.



Ok. Pero lo que yo busco es saber que es y para que sirve una mariposa p.e., comprender las estrategias que se comentan, porque en futuros hay rollover mensual del brentt y en otros no, como evitarlo, etc. La estrategia ganadora ya me la buscare yo (o arruinare lol). Pero como 'meterse' es lo que busco. Gracias.


----------



## Long_Gamma (15 Jul 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Lo leí traducido. Bien esto es (para mi entender ) otra patada hacia delante no habla del causante del problema principal (EL ESTADO) y por el contrario lo pone todo en su mano. Nada se arreglará mientras: 1º no se reduzca este a la mínima expresión o desaparezca por completo. 2º dejar que el LIBRE MERCADO funcione con garantías
> jurídicas. 3º Quitarles el poder a los bancos y dejando caer a los mismos que no sean eficientes y que se coman los marrones producidos por ellos mismos y sus compinches del dinero de la nada esto es fácil de llevar a cabo siguiendo los hilos de la procedencia del dinero.
> Mientras estas medidas no se lleven a cabo no les deis vueltas esto nunca se arreglará. Así que a cuidar del tesoro real y que les den.



Estamos de acuerdo. De todas formas, mi objetivo al recomendaros el articulo no era el esclacerer como hemos llegado aqui, quien es el culpable etc... La parte de este foro que copia/pega frases enlatadas tipo "_a disfrutar de lo votado_" etc... no me interesa. Considero que eluden la realidad, es una posicion comoda, que te exime de responsabilidad en lo que pasa pq votaste a otros y los que estan haciendolo mal no tienen nada que ver contigo. Estan mas enfocados en id culpables y en venganza que en navegar la inevitabilidad de lo que nos viene.

Yo personalmente me centro mas en el cambio de ciclo que nos va a tocar, los impactos macro, proyectar el futuro etc... Independientemente del causante, sobre lo que tenemos poco a ningun control (especialmente ninguno via procesos democraticos, eso esta claro). Ademas, a veces pasa que crees que apoyas el lado justo y descubres que era el lado equivocado. Vives en una decepcion constante.

El articulo habla de eso, de los daños economicos y sociales de lo que vivimos. Y no minimiza nada, que es lo que me gusta: no sugar coating.

Tengo mis posiciones solidamente fundadas sobre el COVID, he dedicado mucho estudio. Sigo desde hace mucho a @Vilux (para mi el referente) que tiene mas capacidad y ha dedicado todavia mas tiempo que yo. Mi opinion es muy esceptica contra la narrativa oficial. 

Eso no cambia nada a nivel macro, sobre lo que tenemos que hacer personalmente para protegernos del daño que han causado. Quien lo ha causado? Para nuestro analisis financiero personal y las medidas a planificar y ejecutar es irrelevante. 

Pedon por el panfleto cinico pero creo es la unica forma de aproximarse al analisis macro-financiero.


----------



## Josebs (15 Jul 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Es de vértigo todo lo que tiene de oro Estados Unidos. Ningún otro país se acerca ni de lejos.



El vértigo se lo va a dar al primer auditor extranjero que entre en Fort Knox y vea las estanterias vacias, eso si es que algún día llega a entrar alguien de fuera a auditarles. Ya que sencillamente EEUU no tiene el oro que dice tener ni por asomo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo. De todas formas, mi objetivo al recomendaros el articulo no era el esclacerer como hemos llegado aqui, quien es el culpable etc... La parte de este foro que copia/pega frases enlatadas tipo "_a disfrutar de lo votado_" etc... no me interesa. Considero que eluden la realidad, es una posicion comoda, que te exime de responsabilidad en lo que pasa pq votaste a otros y los que estan haciendolo mal no tienen nada que ver contigo. Estan mas enfocados en id culpables y en venganza que en navegar la inevitabilidad de lo que nos viene.
> 
> Yo personalmente me centro mas en el cambio de ciclo que nos va a tocar, los impactos macro, proyectar el futuro etc... Independientemente del causante, sobre lo que tenemos poco a ningun control (especialmente ninguno via procesos democraticos, eso esta claro). Ademas, a veces pasa que crees que apoyas el lado justo y descubres que era el lado equivocado. Vives en una decepcion constante.
> 
> ...



Como siempre aportes muy internaste los tuyos. El problema es que cuanto más leo al respecto, mayor es la confusión que tengo...
En todo caso, muchas gracias.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Jul 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> El vértigo se lo va a dar al primer auditor extranjero que entre en Fort Knox y vea las estanterias vacias, eso si es que algún día llega a entrar alguien de fuera a auditarles. Ya que sencillamente EEUU no tiene el oro que dice tener ni por asomo.



Como que lo van a dejar salir.... 
Cualquiera entra allí.... sentenciado es poco....
Ni entrando y diciendo lo que ellos quieran, el que entre está muelto. No van a permitir cabos sueltos. Nunca lo hacen.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo. De todas formas, mi objetivo al recomendaros el articulo no era el esclacerer como hemos llegado aqui, quien es el culpable etc... La parte de este foro que copia/pega frases enlatadas tipo "_a disfrutar de lo votado_" etc... no me interesa. Considero que eluden la realidad, es una posicion comoda, que te exime de responsabilidad en lo que pasa pq votaste a otros y los que estan haciendolo mal no tienen nada que ver contigo. Estan mas enfocados en id culpables y en venganza que en navegar la inevitabilidad de lo que nos viene.
> 
> Yo personalmente me centro mas en el cambio de ciclo que nos va a tocar, los impactos macro, proyectar el futuro etc... Independientemente del causante, sobre lo que tenemos poco a ningun control (especialmente ninguno via procesos democraticos, eso esta claro). Ademas, a veces pasa que crees que apoyas el lado justo y descubres que era el lado equivocado. Vives en una decepcion constante.
> 
> ...



Además, lo de disfruten lo votado... más allá de la gracia.... no funciona. Porque al final, lo disfrutamos todos.
Y en el principio, todos los partidos la han liado, engañando, manipulando, saqueando y haciendo que estemos donde estamos paso a paso.
Así que nadie se salva.
Y los que votan a los peores (dejando de lado los pucherazos), al final, algunos pagan pero muchos no. Aunque deberían pagar ellos los primeros, y de ahí la frase "disfruten lo votado".
Es más una expresión de búsqueda de satisfacción que de satisfacción real o justicia.

Por ejemplo, tema menas. Los que los traen, los que votan a los que los traen.,... ¿Y quién pagará los platos rotos y se joderá? Muchos que están en contra, seguro.

Con el tiranovirus, más de lo mismo. Es lo que faltaba ya. 
Al menos, que la gente vaya despertando un poco de la manipulación y delincuencia que tenemos instalada en los "poderes" de este pseudoloquesea


----------



## mk73 (15 Jul 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> El vértigo se lo va a dar al primer auditor extranjero que entre en Fort Knox y vea las estanterias vacias, eso si es que algún día llega a entrar alguien de fuera a auditarles. Ya que sencillamente EEUU no tiene el oro que dice tener ni por asomo.




Eso también lo he pensado. Con lo manipuladores, trileros,, que han sido los Yankees en su historia ; no me sorprendería que luego no tengan ni la mitad de lo que dicen.


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2020)

Los diferentes partidos políticos son distintas caras de la misma moneda.
Incluso he oído (no me lo termino de creer pero es perfectamente plausible) que los nuevos partidos, totalmente opuestos, han surgido del CNI en respuesta a las corrientes de opinión que le llegan de la población para así tener contentos y bien atados todos los sectores de la ciudadanía


----------



## estupeharto (16 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Los diferentes partidos políticos son distintas caras de la misma moneda.
> Incluso he oído (no me lo termino de creer pero es perfectamente plausible) que los nuevos partidos, totalmente opuestos, han surgido del CNI en respuesta a las corrientes de opinión que le llegan de la población para así tener contentos y bien atados todos los sectores de la ciudadanía



Exactamente, disidencia controlada.
Lo que podemos decía hace un tiempo, ahora lo dice vox. Potemos ya no lo dice. 
Lo que decía C's en su momento, dejó de decirlo para unirse a psoe, según directrices.
Rajoy siguió las políticas de zp. 
Y así, van rodando por las poltronas. No hay puertas giratorias, son pasillos directamente.


----------



## MIP (16 Jul 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Es de vértigo todo lo que tiene de oro Estados Unidos. Ningún otro país se acerca ni de lejos.



Llevan décadas sin auditarlo... a lo mejor hay alguna sorpresa. 

Otros dicen que está todo allí pero que son casi todo soberanos de 22k (pagos comerciales de Inglaterra a principios del sXX) que habría que refinar para convertirlos en lingotes good delivery.


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Como siempre aportes muy internaste los tuyos. El problema es que cuanto más leo al respecto, mayor es la confusión que tengo...
> En todo caso, muchas gracias.



Es el problema hoy en dia: filtrar lo bueno de lo interesado en la montaña de informacion que tenemos. Intenet es un arma muy potente (un punto de inflexion, tipo revolucion industrial etc... IMHO) y eso los amos lo entendieron. Qué hacer? Prohibir/Restringir no funciona en un mundo tech (os acordais de Napster?)... asi que inundar de fake para confundir a los criticos de la narrativa fue el approach decidido. En internet esta todo, ahora, filtrar te lleva mucho tiempo. Y los fakes en coss importantes, son hechos por personas que saben, te hacen dudar sin bases solidas...

Antes, sin internet, conseguir la info era lo complicado. Analizabamos las cotizaciones y graficos en el periodico salmon impreso  

Ahora tenemos otros problemas


----------



## Long_Gamma (16 Jul 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> El vértigo se lo va a dar al primer auditor extranjero que entre en Fort Knox y vea las estanterias vacias, eso si es que algún día llega a entrar alguien de fuera a auditarles. Ya que sencillamente EEUU no tiene el oro que dice tener ni por asomo.



Quizas es el tema mas debatido en los diferentes hilos metal de burbuja? Si el oro de Fort Knox (y West Point) está o no alli.

Contrario a la mayoria, yo creo que si esta. Swapeado, forwardeado y vendido 100 veces quizas, pero fisicamente sigue alli. Y la posesion es lo que importa. US son especialistas en congelacion de activos, cambios de las reglas de juego en medio del partido (cash settlements) etc...
El papel que hay encima de esas 8mil TO no importa cuando las cosas se pongan feas. Lo cancelaran todo via settlement con USD devaluados o por razones "de fuerza mayor". El oro siempre ha sido y sigue siendo algo estrategico, de interes nacional, clave (aunque no se admita en el FT).

El oro en la FRBNY es diferente: no es US Gold. 

Os preguntareis entonces... por qué no permiten una audit externa y acallar rumores? 
Mi opinion es que la razon de no hacerla sigue la regla nº1 de los amos sobre el oro: no hablar de el. No darle ningun tipo de publicidad, ignorarlo, ningunearlo. Una audit levantaria preguntas tipo:

Por qué se hace una audit ahora? 
Sobre el oro fisico? Pero por qué es importante esto si nos han dicho que es una reliquia barbara y lo que importa es el fiat?
Y por qué "auditarlo"? Cual es la razon de que el oro declarado no estuviera alli? Ah, que lo han vendido naked short? Apalancamiento 100:1??
Ah pues de paso, como nunca he mirado un grafico oro, voy a mirar qué pinta tiene... hostia!
etc...
Por cierto, la ultima razon oficial de no auditarlo fue que era "caro" LOL. El dept tesoro (dueño del oro, no la FED) no tenia 300k USD para pagar a KPMG o EY... muy cachondos estos tios, imprimen trillones pero no tienen 300k. Peticion de auditoria rechazada, archivada y cero repercusoin mediatica.

Buen trabajo.


----------



## Josebs (16 Jul 2020)

La auditoria en algun articulo que he leido salia en varios millones(de 15 a 60, se dan mucho margen jeje) ya que no seria solo contar, sino taladrar y test de pureza, incluso fundicion y conversion en lingote tipo.


----------



## Muttley (16 Jul 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> La auditoria en algun articulo que he leido salia en varios millones(de 15 a 60, se dan mucho margen jeje) ya que no seria solo contar, sino taladrar y test de pureza, incluso fundicion y conversion en lingote tipo.



Si están en forma de lingotes good delivery deberían hacer un muestreo.
En las auditorías en cualquier materia se muestrean aleatoriamente el 30% de cada serie y estas 30% son escrutadas con mucho detalle.
El procesó podría ser en teoría de esta forma.

-Solicitar físicamente 3 números de serie de cada 10 en existencias.
Los números de serie deben estar grabados en el lingote, ser únicos y aparecer en las listas.
-Verificar dimensiones y peso de cada uno de estos tres. Anotar variaciones.
-Taladrar o refundir al menos uno de cada 3 elegidos para comprobar que no hay tungsteno.

Y por supuesto, tener la trazabilidad de cada número de serie, es decir, la “ historia del lingote”, fecha y lugar de fundición, de donde se ha adquirido, precio de adquisición etc.

Para esto 300k me parece muy poco.
Teniendo en cuenta que los auditores de EY están sobre los 150$ la hora.


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 Jul 2020)

No es necesario taladrar ningún lingote, con ultrasonidos se puede comprobar perfectamente todo el lingote en sus 3 ejes sin error.

Que me llamen a mi para auditarlo por 300.000 USD.

En una semana me lo ventilo, y los 300.000 me los cobro en 6 kilitos de material.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No es necesario taladrar ningún lingote, con ultrasonidos se puede comprobar perfectamente todo el lingote en sus 3 ejes sin error.
> 
> Que me llamen a mi para auditarlo por 300.000 USD.
> 
> En una semana me lo ventilo, y los 300.000 me los cobro en 6 kilitos de material.



Yo te hago el café y los sándwiches, y vamos a pachas


----------



## Josebs (16 Jul 2020)

No los tienen en good delivery, thats the problem,,,, y muchos con el 90% de pureza o menos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Jul 2020)

Aquí hay entretenimiento para un rato largo, os pongo un listado de tiendas todas alemanas creo, distribuidores de gold.de. osea de confianza en principio.


Allgemeine Gold- und Silberscheideanstalt AG Pforzheim
Anlagegold24.de Gifhorn
Aschhoff Edelmetalle Frankfurt a.M.
Auragentum.de Erding
Aureas GmbH Dresden
Bessergold.de Dresden
BM Edelmetalle Koblenz
Chiemgauer Edelmetallhandel Frensdorf
CoinInvest.com Frankfurt a.M.
Degussa Sonne/Mond Goldhandel GmbH Frankfurt a.M.
Edelmetall Portal Stuttgart
ESG Edelmetalle Rheinstetten
Faller Edelmetalle Gersthofen
Geiger Edelmetalle Rötha
Gold & Silver World Rheinstetten
Gold-Exchange Berlin
Gold-Silber-Muenzen-Shop Nürnberg
Goldkontor Hamburg
GoldSilberShop.de Wiesbaden
Goldvorsorge.at Wien
GÖBEL Münzen & Edelmetalle Kaiserslautern
Heimerle + Meule Pforzheim
Heubach Edelmetalle Schwaig
Holewa Edelmetalle Bahlingen am Kaiserstuhl
Kettner Edelmetalle Boxberg
Kleiner Münzhandel Heimsheim
Kober Edelmetalle Pfungstadt
Kronwitter GbR Straubing
Leihhaus Lohmann Berlin
Mezei Reutlingen
MP Edelmetalle Erntebrück
muenzdiscount.de Dresden
Münzen Engel Regensburg
Münzen Müller Buxheim
Münzhandel Frank Augenstein Sinsheim
Münzland Dresden
myVALOR Nürnberg
O & B Edelmetalle Marbach
philoro Edelmetalle Leipzig
pro aurum München
Realgeld.com Dippoldiswalde
Robbe & Berking Flensburg
SGV Ohnheiser Kitzingen
Silber-Corner.de Erlangen
silber-werte.de Hamburg
Silberling.de Kempten
Silver-to-go.com Frankfurt a.M.
Silverbroker.de Rodenbach
SilviOr Würzburg
Sparing Edelmetalle Woldegk
Stollberg Edelmetalle Starnberg
Van Goethem Edelmetalle Wien
Westgold Edelmetallhandel Lindhorst


----------



## kragh (16 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Aquí hay entretenimiento para un rato largo, os pongo un listado de tiendas todas alemanas creo, distribuidores de gold.de. osea de confianza en principio.
> 
> 
> Allgemeine Gold- und Silberscheideanstalt AG Pforzheim
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta que hay unas cuantas que no envian fuera de Alemania, normalmente las que tienen más ajustado el spot.


----------



## angel220 (16 Jul 2020)

En estos momento el contado supera a los futuros 1799 ,30 contra 1798,65

Pd: solo superado unos minutos pero ahy esta


----------



## Jvs1 (16 Jul 2020)

Al hilo de los distribuidores de Confianza por LBMA, se ha publicado un post que habla de como comprar Oro físico "Good Delivery", que plataformas recomiendan y qué refinerías. Parece que no se salen del listado LBMA bajo ningún concepto.

Enlace del post: Cómo invertir en Oro físico Good Delivery


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Jul 2020)

Y que algunas han chapado ya. Por ejemplo la última de la lista (Westgold).



kragh dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que hay unas cuantas que no envian fuera de Alemania, normalmente las que tienen más ajustado el spot.





Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Aquí hay entretenimiento para un rato largo, os pongo un listado de tiendas todas alemanas creo, distribuidores de gold.de. osea de confianza en principio.
> 
> 
> Allgemeine Gold- und Silberscheideanstalt AG Pforzheim
> ...


----------



## Membroza (16 Jul 2020)

Supongo que es un tema que se ha hablado ya varias veces (perdón por el retraso), pero no lo tengo muy claro. Si los robinhooders han movido ellos solos la cotización de las empresas con bastante volatilidad, ¿sería posible algo así con el oro o hay alguien que controla el precio y hace de árbitro? La verdad es que el oro tiene relativamente poca volatilidad comparado con otros activos financieros.


----------



## Ignorante1 (16 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo. De todas formas, mi objetivo al recomendaros el articulo no era el esclacerer como hemos llegado aqui, quien es el culpable etc... La parte de este foro que copia/pega frases enlatadas tipo "_a disfrutar de lo votado_" etc... no me interesa. Considero que eluden la realidad, es una posicion comoda, que te exime de responsabilidad en lo que pasa pq votaste a otros y los que estan haciendolo mal no tienen nada que ver contigo. Estan mas enfocados en id culpables y en venganza que en navegar la inevitabilidad de lo que nos viene.
> 
> Yo personalmente me centro mas en el cambio de ciclo que nos va a tocar, los impactos macro, proyectar el futuro etc... Independientemente del causante, sobre lo que tenemos poco a ningun control (especialmente ninguno via procesos democraticos, eso esta claro). Ademas, a veces pasa que crees que apoyas el lado justo y descubres que era el lado equivocado. Vives en una decepcion constante.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con la solución que venga de los partidarios del estado absoluto.


----------



## Ignorante1 (16 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Quizas es el tema mas debatido en los diferentes hilos metal de burbuja? Si el oro de Fort Knox (y West Point) está o no alli.
> 
> Contrario a la mayoria, yo creo que si esta. Swapeado, forwardeado y vendido 100 veces quizas, pero fisicamente sigue alli. Y la posesion es lo que importa. US son especialistas en congelacion de activos, cambios de las reglas de juego en medio del partido (cash settlements) etc...
> El papel que hay encima de esas 8mil TO no importa cuando las cosas se pongan feas. Lo cancelaran todo via settlement con USD devaluados o por razones "de fuerza mayor". El oro siempre ha sido y sigue siendo algo estrategico, de interes nacional, clave (aunque no se admita en el FT).
> ...



De acuerdo completamente. Trump lo aclarará si gana las elecciones, para eso tiene que borrar del mapa la fed y con el respaldo del oro empezar de nuevo, sabe que esa mafia incrustada en ese organismo es impopular y tendrá apoyo general.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Jul 2020)

¿Cómo valoraríais una moneda de plata con baño de oro?

Por ejemplo, estas dos reproducciones de la FNMT de plata 925 de 44 g y 45 mm y baño de oro de 24 k


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cómo valoraríais una moneda de plata con baño de oro?
> 
> Por ejemplo, estas dos reproducciones de la FNMT de plata 925 de 44 g y 45 mm y baño de oro de 24 k
> 
> ...



FNMT?.... Todo al peso, y el baño del oro que te lo regalen, y así y todo corres riesgo de pillarte los dedos. 
El problema de la FNMT es que nunca ha salido de las fronteras de España y desde hace ya un tiempo que nisiquiera en España, sus coleccionistas a base de ostias han dejado de lado este "producto" y se han dado cuenta que es caro y mediocre.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> FNMT?.... Todo al peso, y el baño del oro que te lo regalen, y así y todo corres riesgo de pillarte los dedos.
> El problema de la FNMT es que nunca ha salido de las fronteras de España y desde hace ya un tiempo que nisiquiera en España, sus coleccionistas a base de ostias han dejado de lado este "producto" y se han dado cuenta que es caro y mediocre.



Sí, pero cómo valorar la cantidad de oro que puede tener un baño, en general.
Hay muchas monedas con baño... algunas con certificados de la cantidad, pero ¿cómo aproximar el valor si no se conoce la cantidad?
O sea, para unas dimensiones dadas, conociendo el diámetro sabemos la superficie. El baño será de micras. Habrá una cantidad, pero cuál?
Supongo que el que haya trabajado con esto igual tiene una idea aproximada.

El producto es caro si lo compran a la FNMT cuando lo sacan. Pero no si lo compras a buen precio. Sigue siendo mp al peso.


----------



## kragh (16 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, pero cómo valorar la cantidad de oro que puede tener un baño, en general.
> Hay muchas monedas con baño... algunas con certificados de la cantidad, pero ¿cómo aproximar el valor si no se conoce la cantidad?
> O sea, para unas dimensiones dadas, conociendo el diámetro sabemos la superficie. El baño será de micras. Habrá una cantidad, pero cuál?
> Supongo que el que haya trabajado con esto igual tiene una idea aproximada.
> ...



Tienen 0 de oro, son plata y ya, el dorado da igual, no representa ningun valor a tener en cuenta.


----------



## conde84 (16 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cómo valoraríais una moneda de plata con baño de oro?
> 
> Por ejemplo, estas dos reproducciones de la FNMT de plata 925 de 44 g y 45 mm y baño de oro de 24 k
> 
> ...




Esas se venden al peso, no es que lo valore yo asi, es que en realidad se venden al peso,aunque si encuentras a uno muy pardillo igual te paga algo mas.

Esas monedas aunque hechas por la fnmt, las vendia galeria del coleccionista, en una coleccion que en su dia, alla por los principios del 2000 creo, costaba cerca de los mil euros, conteniendo la coleccion unos 550 gramos aprox de plata 925          , ahora el que lo vende se encuentra que se la pagan a peso y gracias.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Jul 2020)

Algo tienen que tener, no es cero.

Por ejemplo en esta indican la cantidad (numista)


----------



## conde84 (16 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Algo tienen que tener, no es cero.
> 
> Por ejemplo en esta indican la cantidad (numista)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 376255



Pero en las monedas andorranas de ese tipo, no hay baño de oro, es un ''trozo'' de oro de verdad lo que se ve dorado.


----------



## PLACOINS (16 Jul 2020)

Los baños electrolíticos de oro , son agradables a la vista en cualquier pieza, pero como valor tiene el metal que haya debajo. Son muy conocidos los encendedores Dupont de 20 micras... pero no tienen mas valor, que como colección o para su uso.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Jul 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero en las monedas andorranas de ese tipo, no hay baño de oro, es un ''trozo'' de oro de verdad lo que se ve dorado.



Eso parece pero tampoco da la sensación en vivo. No es como una bimetálica. Aunque supongo que si ponen esa cantidad la tendrán y será un grosor considerable hasta tenerla. MIentras que el baño es de micras.

Haciendo un pequeño cálculo, para esa moneda de 44 g y 45 mm.

R=2,2 cm
Superficie=15,1976
altura 1 micra = 0.0001 cm
x2 caras
volumen=0.00303952 cm3
densidad= 19.32 g/cm3
m=d x V = 0.05872 g

a precio de hoy 2,98 €
precio Ag con iva incl. 26,65 €

un 11,2 % más del precio de la plata.

Eso teoría, luego habría que ver la práctica. No mucho pero bueno, algo. Pero difícil de explicar si no va en un certificado.

edito, había cogido el diámetro de 44 en lugar de 45. sería un poco más, pero bueno, para comentar el desliz


----------



## estupeharto (16 Jul 2020)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Los baños electrolíticos de oro , son agradables a la vista en cualquier pieza, pero como valor tiene el metal que haya debajo. Son muy conocidos los encendedores Dupont de 20 micras... pero no tienen mas valor, que como colección o para su uso.



Si tiene 20 micras ya es un buen chapado. Los baños son de mucho menos, incluso de 0.3 micras.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jul 2020)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Es un chapado grueso , que no se desgasta fácilmente en toda una vida , pero no es de oro. Llegó uno a mis manos, procedente de un familiar , en perfecto estado, precioso.. pero el valor que tenía no era mas que encontrar un coleccionista , alguien que se encaprichara o quedármelo .



Bueno, si no es de oro....


----------



## Largo Caballero (17 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Disculpad todos el atrevimiento de abrir este post.
> Sirve para unificar el post de evolución del oro y evolución del oro VII, alquien tenía que hacerlo, que es incomodísimo responder en los dos a la vez.
> Post abierto para que *todos* para que pongáis vuestras impresiones sobre el oro, plata e indicadores macroeconómicos, así como para noticias que creáis relevantes sobre lo anterior. Hay pluralidad de opiniones. Participamos en este hilo porque creemos en que el oro, la plata tienen un significado esencial y global
> Las guerras entre usuarios, por mensaje privado, por favor no por aquí.
> ...



El amor del oro del que cago el moro les controla a los rojos, que senlo digan a su oro quien se lo llevob(por si las moscus) progrETArrás.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2020)

Es que los baños de oro no se yo si son o no son de oro, venden como unos liquidos, la botella igual lleva un gramo disuelto en toda una botella grande de liquido, luego con una botella tienen para bañar cientos de piezas.......... que oro puede haber en cada pieza pues eso practicamente nada.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jul 2020)

Sí, parece que mucho no llevan, aunque algo más de valor añadido tiene.

No vamos a estar hablando de las bondades del oro por un lado y luego diciendo que es casi mejor que no tenga un poco añadido.
Sería contradecirse.

Supongo que no dicen la cantidad porque queda mejor decir que tiene un baño de oro que decir que tiene 1-2 € de oro, unas 20-40 milésimas de gramo.


----------



## Gusman (17 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, parece que mucho no llevan, aunque algo más de valor añadido tiene.
> 
> No vamos a estar hablando de las bondades del oro por un lado y luego diciendo que es casi mejor que no tenga un poco añadido.
> Sería contradecirse.
> ...



En aliexpres hay reproducciones "bañadas en oro" a 1 euro asique no creo que tengan ni 1 ni 2 euros de oro. A lo sumo algunos céntimos si es que tienen algo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Jul 2020)

He llamado a una tienda de compro oro para comprobar la liquidez que tendría vender oro en caso necesario.

A la hora que he llamado el bid está a 50,697€/g , ellos hasta 200g. lo pagan a 44,10 €/g. 24K, 99,9

El precio al que venden un lingote de 100g. en ese mismo momento es 5.285€, el ask está a 50,850€/g.

Aunque el lingote estuviera en blister y numerado, si no se lo he comprado a ellos, después del densimetro y el ácido, lo pasan por la lima en caso que acepte su precio.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Jul 2020)

Josebs dijo:


> El efectivo no desaparecera, es tecnicamente imposible de aplicar y la sociedad en su mayoria no lo aceptaria



En Dinamarca, ya no hay dinero físico, sí es a lo que te refieres con efectivo.


----------



## Muttley (17 Jul 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> He llamado a una tienda de compro oro para comprobar la liquidez que tendría vender oro en caso necesario.
> 
> A la hora que he llamado el bid está a 50,697€/g , ellos hasta 200g. lo pagan a 44,10 €/g.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aportación.
Importante y confirma lo que mencionaba @Tichy en el post aurífero a las preguntas de @nedantes
Compra a un spot -15% (muy bajo) y venta a spot +4% (razonable).
Claro que entiendo que el precio de adquisición es a lingotes donde tras las pruebas quedan hechos unos zorros y son invendibles de nuevo (sin blister y “tocados”...). Serían para enviar a Suiza a fundir.
Supongo que para monedas reconocidas donde solo se necesita densimetro, este -15% puede ser muy facil un–10% al tener reventa casi inmediata al no “ser tocada“ la moneda y no ser necesaria la fundición.


----------



## Tichy (17 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Gracias por la aportación.
> Importante y confirma lo que mencionaba @Tichy en el post aurífero a las preguntas de @nedantes
> Compra a un spot -15% (muy bajo) y venta a spot +4% (razonable).
> Claro que entiendo que el precio de adquisición es a lingotes donde tras las pruebas quedan hechos unos zorros y son invendibles de nuevo (sin blister y “tocados”...). Serían para enviar a Suiza a fundir.
> Supongo que para monedas reconocidas donde solo se necesita densimetro, este -15% puede ser muy facil un–10% al tener reventa casi inmediata al no “ser tocada“ la moneda y no ser necesaria la fundición.



Para moneda, reconocible y en buen estado, seguro que se puede obtener mejor precio (entre -5 y -7% al menos) en tiendas más orientadas a numismática.


----------



## Josebs (17 Jul 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> En Dinamarca, ya no hay dinero físico, sí es a lo que te refieres con efectivo.



Eso que dices no es cierto. Han dado un plazo estimado para el 2030 para eliminar el papel moneda, y capacidad a tiendas y empresas para rechazar pagos en efectivo. Pero sigue habiendo dinero fisico, y lo seguira habiendo tras 2030


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, pero cómo valorar la cantidad de oro que puede tener un baño, en general.
> Hay muchas monedas con baño... algunas con certificados de la cantidad, pero ¿cómo aproximar el valor si no se conoce la cantidad?
> O sea, para unas dimensiones dadas, conociendo el diámetro sabemos la superficie. El baño será de micras. Habrá una cantidad, pero cuál?
> Supongo que el que haya trabajado con esto igual tiene una idea aproximada.
> ...



Bueno, si a ti te parece bien, pues perfecto, en cuanto a los baños


estupeharto dijo:


> Eso parece pero tampoco da la sensación en vivo. No es como una bimetálica. Aunque supongo que si ponen esa cantidad la tendrán y será un grosor considerable hasta tenerla. MIentras que el baño es de micras.
> 
> Haciendo un pequeño cálculo, para esa moneda de 44 g y 45 mm.
> 
> ...



Te invito que bajes al mundo real y cojas una moneda de esas bañadas y nos cuentes qué tal, pásate por cualquier numismatica o Andorrano, Degussa, Ciode, no te menciono ninguna Suiza, Belga o Alemana, porque esas ni siquiera te la pillarían como plata...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (17 Jul 2020)

Hay aparatos para analizar el oro sin necesidad de sacarlo del blister ni de dañarlo.


----------



## MIP (17 Jul 2020)

Que a nadie se le ocurra vender oro a los de compro oro, a menos que le guste que le roben.


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cómo valoraríais una moneda de plata con baño de oro?
> 
> Por ejemplo, estas dos reproducciones de la FNMT de plata 925 de 44 g y 45 mm y baño de oro de 24 k
> 
> ...



Pues la única utilidad que le veo a esas monedas es que te gusten el diseño y quieras tenerlas bonitas sin tener que pagar el pastizal que piden por las pocas que hay originales en buen estado. ... con la ventaja añadida que el baño de oro protege a la plata impidiendo que se oxide y tal...siempre hablando que las puedas conseguir a su peso en plata o algo más como mucho claro. ...

Un saludete


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> He llamado a una tienda de compro oro para comprobar la liquidez que tendría vender oro en caso necesario.
> 
> A la hora que he llamado el bid está a 50,697€/g , ellos hasta 200g. lo pagan a 44,10 €/g. 24K, 99,9
> 
> ...




Te lo pagaban dignamente en mi ciudad creo que no hay un sitio donde lo paguen a eso.


----------



## FranMen (17 Jul 2020)

Para el tema de las monedas bañadas en oro, esto es más grueso que un baño pan de oro precio - Google Shopping

El oro es dúctil y maleable


----------



## CuartaFase (17 Jul 2020)

¿Cómo veis la compra de plata actualmente?

Ha ido subiendo pero, ¿se esperan subidas que compensen comprar unos cuantos kilos con ese IVA tan mortifero?


----------



## CuartaFase (17 Jul 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Que a nadie se le ocurra vender oro a los de compro oro, a menos que le guste que le roben.



Y en caso de querer vender, ¿cómo?, ¿dónde?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Jul 2020)

CuartaFase dijo:


> Y en caso de querer vender, ¿cómo?, ¿dónde?



Donde sea menos en un compro oro, en milanuncios o en numismáticas mismamente si no andas en foros como este.


----------



## conde84 (17 Jul 2020)

CuartaFase dijo:


> Y en caso de querer vender, ¿cómo?, ¿dónde?




Resumiendo mucho, a un particular es a quien se lo tienes que vender, y si es en mano mejor, como pienses vender en compro oros, numismaticas, subastas y demas ya puede multiplicar por 3 la plata para que te compense.

Antes de lanzarte a comprar, piensa mejor a quien se lo vas a vender.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2020)

Una cosilla, la plata en granalla no os mola nada ??? al final es plata y tiene menos riesgo de que os metan un timazo como en un posible lingote adulterado.........

Ademas si la cosa se desmadra y la plata alcanza buenos precios siempre podriais venderla a un joyero por ejemplo.......


----------



## Muttley (18 Jul 2020)

Vamos a divertirnos un poco que es sábado.
Revisando y ordenando un poco parte de la colección, disfrutando del tacto y de la apariencia de variedad de monedas.
Mexicanas, canadienses, britanicas, australianas, americanas....de todos pesos, 1, 1 y 1/4, 1 y 1/2, 2,5, 10 y kg.
Revisando facturas antiguas y controlando existencias.

Reflexiones:
Ojo que las canadienses cogen bastante tono y las molestas manchitas de leche aparecen en tubos cerrados.
Desde luego no son las mejores para mantenerse en el tiempo.
Yo si tuviera que comprarlas ahora las evitaba. De hecho hace mucho que no lo hago y solo compro a precio de derribo.
Queen beasts muy bonitas...muy bonitas y revalorización de escándalo. Especialmente Griffin, Lion y Dragon.
Todos los diseños. Tengo varias de cada pero....tendría que haber comprado más. Muchas más. A tubos.
Libertad de 2 y 5 ozs. Espectaculares. Problema: hasta en las mejores épocas tienen mucho premium. Eso si, si las de onza se encuentran con poco sobrespot sobre la maple no hay ni que pensárselo.
Hay diseños como las de Scottdale mint que son (casi) siempre triunfadores. Son tiradas cortas y terminan escaseando mucho en dos o tres años, subiendo su precio notablemente.
Monedas increíbles como las egipcias y las serie de soldados de terracotta.
Estas quizá mejor comprar en USA cuando se viaje por allí.
Si tuviera que comprar bullion puro, no me lo pensaba. Las ASEs. Por diámetro y presencia.

Ahora mismo spot plata 16,90€ y 19,32$

Moneda más barata de una onza de plata inmediatamente disponible
Goldsilver.be Filarmónica 2020 a 20,80€ Y OJO gastos de envío han subido a 40 eurazos
Coininvest Maple a 22,72€
Andorrano 21,54€ Britannia
Edito: necho en eldoradocoins filarmónicas a 21,99€ unidad, pero pidiendo 5 a 20,59€, 


En USA
ASEs a 27,40$ unidad las de 2020 en JMBullion.
Rounds locales a 22,65$
En apmex las ASEs a 28,50$ unidad de fechas cualesquiera.
Luego baratas en torno a los 22,5$ preused rounds. Genéricas.


Ya me pondré esta tarde con las de oro...


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jul 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Ese cincuentin oscila entre 90-110 euros según tenga caja y certificado o no, y obviamente estando en perfectas condiciones.





conde84 dijo:


> Esas se venden al peso, no es que lo valore yo asi, es que en realidad se venden al peso,aunque si encuentras a uno muy pardillo igual te paga algo mas.
> 
> Esas monedas aunque hechas por la fnmt, las vendia galeria del coleccionista, en una coleccion que en su dia, alla por los principios del 2000 creo, costaba cerca de los mil euros, conteniendo la coleccion unos 550 gramos aprox de plata 925          , ahora el que lo vende se encuentra que se la pagan a peso y gracias.



Y bastantes comentarios que se han hecho sobre las monedas de la FNMT, que de vez en cuando han ido saliendo.

Queda claro que son caras y digamos feas. Que quien las compra al precio de venta original las paga caras. Creo que han seguido vendiendo cada año diferentes monedas, sería lo mismo.

Y acerca de esto, os pregunto vuestra opinión. Suelen venir con un estuche y una caja, también con un certificado.
¿Vale algo que lleve o no estuche? ¿Si fuerais a comprar una y no lleva el estuche, le daríais importancia?

Porque si se están pagando a peso, cuando se compran otras monedas como duros, o lo que sea, vienen sin estuche ni certificados. Si al final es plata a peso, qué más da el estuche, pienso yo. Una cosa es inicialmente, que llevaba el sobrecoste y le ponen un estuche para justificar algo, pero luego.... ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Muttley (18 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y acerca de esto, os pregunto vuestra opinión. Suelen venir con un estuche y una caja, también con un certificado.
> ¿Vale algo que lleve o no estuche? ¿Si fuerais a comprar una y no lleva el estuche, le daríais importancia?
> 
> Porque si se están pagando a peso, cuando se compran otras monedas como duros, o lo que sea, vienen sin estuche ni certificados. Si al final es plata a peso, qué más da el estuche, pienso yo. Una cosa es inicialmente, que llevaba el sobrecoste y le ponen un estuche para justificar algo, pero luego.... ¿Cómo lo veis?



Yo solo compraría a peso (es decir precio bullion, lo que pagaría por una filarmonica), perfectas con estuche y certificado. Es su único plus. Y solo algunas muy determinadas. Y solo para revender en España. Y da igual la tirada.

Sin estuche ni certificado pues compraría una filarmónica en vez de la moneda FNMT que si la intento vender a precio filarmónica fuera de España por lo menos no se ríen como sí que harían si intentara vender una FNMT pelada del todo.
Una moneda así de fea y totalmente desconocida no cuela. Por que habría de elegirla alguien fuera de España?

En algún otro lugar tuve una “disputa” con gente del mundillo, que defendían la FNMT.
Me acusaron de ser especialmente crítico, pues emitían ”para coleccionistas”.
Los coleccionistas coleccionan cosas razonablemente apreciadas o bien por su valor, por su diseño o por su escasez en el mercado o por una combinación de las anteriores.
Las monedas FNMT no tienen ninguna de las características mencionadas. .
Otra disculpa era que era una mint de un país como España sin minas de plata a diferencia de otros (Mexico, USA, Australia, China) Y que eso tenía limitaciones. 
Tampoco les gustó que les dijera que las mints que producen monedas “africanas“ o de países “Polinesios” están en Alemania, país con cero producción de plata, pero con las técnicas de acuñacion más avanzadas del mundo.



En fin.
FNMT. HUIR.
O al menos ese es mi consejo.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Jul 2020)

Ya, pero si es plata y se vende a peso, no deja de ser plata. No debería haber diferencia.
Yo más que nada lo digo porque tengo alguna y estoy pensando en tirar la caja. Guardar el certificado y ya. Para qué quiero las cajas si al final es plata como otra cualquiera.


----------



## Daviot (18 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Vamos a divertirnos un poco que es sábado.
> Revisando y ordenando un poco parte de la colección, disfrutando del tacto y de la apariencia de variedad de monedas.
> Mexicanas, canadienses, britanicas, australianas, americanas....de todos pesos, 1, 1 y 1/4, 1 y 1/2, 2,5, 10 y kg.
> Revisando facturas antiguas y controlando existencias.
> ...



Desde luego algo está pasando en el mercado ya que como dices los de Goldsilver.be de entrada ya no tienen tan buenos precios como solían acostumbrar, premiums ridículamente altos en muchas monedas bullion, gastos de envío los suben 5 euros de un día para otro y lo nunca visto, si quieres ir acumulando pedidos te meten 1 euro por las molestias pero como les parece poco ahora te meten 2 euros aparte de los ya mencionados gastos de envío.

Lo cual me lleva a pensar que está entrando mucha gente nueva que se lía a comprar sin ningún control de gastos.

Respecto a las American silver eagles, cuidado, que las del 2020 mencionan los entendidos que tienen problemas de manchas de leche, algo que anteriormente nunca tuvo.

Las Maples y todas las monedas canadienses, tened en cuenta que todas las anteriores al 2018 tienen problemas de manchas de leche, las posteriores o del mismo año 2018 ya no, gracias al proceso Mintshield.

Las Queen´s Beasts las mejores para mí son las de 10 oz por su calidad y por su gran diámetro que impresiona. Las de 2 oz tienen el problema de que viene con los bordes cortantes y como mal rematados y hay que tener cuidado que esos bordes no te rayen el resto de las monedas que vienen en el tubo.

Falta por mencionar las Krugerrand de plata que debutaron en el 2017 por primera vez. La calidad de la moneda de 2017 que lleva el sello del 50 aniversario es excelente por algo no es BU sino PU ( Premium Uncirculated ). Las Proof también una calidad excelente aunque con mucho premium.
Pero los Krugerrand normales BU dan problemas de manchas de leche o sea que cuidado con ellas.


----------



## Alfaqueque (18 Jul 2020)

Hola a todos. Os leo en la sombra hace tiempo.
Os dejo el primer episodio de un documental que imagino que os gustará.


----------



## Forcopula (19 Jul 2020)

Hablando de la FNMT, que barbaridad los coleccionistas...

Moneda 10 Euros Plata Proof ESPAÑA 2020 *La Legión* AGOTADA EN FNMT | eBay

No lo pone en el anuncio, pero son 27g de plata 925 y está a mas de 130 en la subasta


----------



## Josebs (19 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hablando de la FNMT, que barbaridad los coleccionistas...
> 
> Moneda 10 Euros Plata Proof ESPAÑA 2020 *La Legión* AGOTADA EN FNMT | eBay
> 
> No lo pone en el anuncio, pero son 27g de plata 925 y está a mas de 130 en la subasta



Tirada corta y va para un sector muy concreto, coleccionistas de militaria, legionarios, para lucir el timo en un despacho de un mando militar, regalo para comer polla de algun jefe...


----------



## Muttley (19 Jul 2020)

No es oro todo lo que reluce: en qué mineras comprar el metal más deseado en su mayor calidad

Articulo en portada de El Economista sobre el oro.
Más que otra cosa promociona la compra de mineras y ETFs y como siempre se obvia la tenencia de físico, lo más confiable, lo más estable y lo más discreto. 

Algunas afirmaciones más que discutibles

“Ahora bien, ¿por qué conformarse con unos lingotes pudiendo adquirir una mina entera? Las razones son varias. Por un lado, la demanda del metal puede caer a medida que los inversores recuperan la confianza sobre la recuperación económica, "lo que podría aumentar el interés por las acciones, especialmente si las ganancias corporativas aumentan y si se agrava la caída de la demanda y del precio del oro", afirma Eily Ong, analista de la industria de _Bloomberg Intelligence_.”

“También es posible ganar exposición al oro a través de compañías vía fondos. Según Morningstar, los 24 productos disponibles a la venta en España, en euros, con una inversión mínima inferior a 3.000 euros y una exposición al oro de al menos el 65% de su cartera, se anotan en el lustro un 15% anualizado. Los dos productos que más suben son el _DWS Invest Gold and Prec Mtl Eqs TFC_ y el _BGF World Gold X2 EUR_, que logran un 18% y un 17%, respectivamente, a cinco años.“

Y no es un no invierta en mineras.
Por supuesto es una inversión muy interesante pero es una industria con vaivenes, chicharros, juniors y mucha volatilidad. Por lo menos sólo ha recomendado las grandes. 
La industria no está directamente correlacionada con el oro, en teoría si, pero en muchos casos no es tan fácil de ver.
Para muestra los compañeros del post de mineras donde hay mucha ganancia potencial pero además mucho estudio y trabajo detrás, un timing adecuado en entradas y salidas aparte de mucha tranquilidad para aguantar pérdidas latentes cuantiosas en un corto periodo. 
No es para principiantes. 

Lo de los ETFs ya lo hemos comentado muchísimas veces. 
Se compra papeles, no se compra oro.


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No es oro todo lo que reluce: en qué mineras comprar el metal más deseado en su mayor calidad
> 
> Articulo en portada de El Economista sobre el oro.
> Más que otra cosa promociona la compra de mineras y ETFs y como siempre se obvia la tenencia de físico, lo más confiable, lo más estable y lo más discreto.
> ...




LA MEJOR MENTIRA SIEMPRE HA SIDO:

"UNA VERDAD A MEDIAS"


----------



## Daviot (19 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No es oro todo lo que reluce: en qué mineras comprar el metal más deseado en su mayor calidad
> 
> Articulo en portada de El Economista sobre el oro.
> Más que otra cosa promociona la compra de mineras y ETFs y como siempre se obvia la tenencia de físico, lo más confiable, lo más estable y lo más discreto.
> ...



La novatilla que escribe el artículo se nota que no tienen ni idea del oro.

_*Cristina Cándido*_
*8:11 - 19/07/2020

*
_*No es oro todo lo que reluce. Y aunque la pandemia ha resucitado los fantasmas de la crisis y con ella, las colas en las casas de empeño y la fiebre por el metal precioso como refugio, no tienen el mismo valor las joyas que el oro de inversión. La clave está en los quilates, que son los que determinan y cuantifican el grado de pureza, y el precio del oro en bolsa es el de 24 quilates, es decir, 100% puro. *_

Oiga, que ahora me entero que el oro cotiza en bolsa.

_El oro vive un momento crucial: se acerca a los 1.800 dólares, niveles no vistos desde 2011_

Ehhhh...........cuidado que el oro se está acercando a los 1800 dólares, cuando en realidad lleva por encima de los 1800 $ desde el 8 de julio.

Tampoco revisa la gramática, ya que por 2 veces pone esto.

_*Bank of America: "Las fusiones y adquisiciones "se calienta en épocas de precios altos del oro" *_

Y por supuesto ni una sola mención a la cantidad de dólares y euros creados de la nada y su efecto en la economía.
Y todo esto escrito en un periódico económico.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Jul 2020)

Así es, la compra de las mineras de oro no es comprar el oro de esa mina, o así lo veo yo, hay muchos condicionantes que pueden hacer que el oro del subsuelo no llegue a ver la luz.
En el hilo de mineras de oro los partifices son auténticos especialistas, van en fórmula 1 y no es el vehículo apropiado para un "no experto" primero mejor conducir un Renault laguna y mejor aún empezar con un Sinca 1000.


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Así es, la compra de las mineras de oro no es comprar el oro de esa mina, o así lo veo yo, hay muchos condicionantes que pueden hacer que el oro del subsuelo no llegue a ver la luz.
> En el hilo de mineras de oro los partifices son auténticos especialistas, van en fórmula 1 y no es el vehículo apropiado para un "no experto" primero mejor conducir un Renault laguna y mejor aún empezar con un Sinca 1000.



Las acciones mineras creo que son las únicas que más se acercan a llegar a poseer oro de una manera poco engorrosa. Es cierto que que hay muchos imponderables como inversión, deuda, precio del barril de Brent, riesgos geopolíticos, etc..., pero, en mi opinión, creo que están muy baratas. Cuando lleguen al pico será fácil deshacerse de ellas. No es una inversión para toda la vida, claro. Es entrar, dar el pelotazo, y buscar otros pastos...


----------



## Muttley (19 Jul 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Las acciones mineras creo que son las únicas que más se acercan a llegar a poseer oro de una manera poco engorrosa. Es cierto que que hay muchos imponderables como inversión, deuda, precio del barril de Brent, riesgos geopolíticos, etc..., pero, en mi opinión, creo que están muy baratas. Cuando lleguen al pico será fácil deshacerse de ellas. No es una inversión para toda la vida, claro. Es entrar, dar el pelotazo, y buscar otros pastos...



Hay otro punto fundamental a la hora de invertir en mineras aparte de evidentemente el precio del metal y del Brent. Y eso lo saben bien los especialistas en la materia.
Es la capacidad para conseguir crédito. Especialmente las juniors.
En un momento delicado, en contracción económica, con los bancos sin prestar un chavo, da igual lo que tengas enterrado, pero si no te prestan para organizar una operativa eficiente es como quien tiene una tía en argentina.
La diferencia entre haber conseguido en Enero el capital o buscar capital ahora es brutal.
Y en las grandes mineras otro tema muy importante son los vencimientos, esto para cíclicas de grandes inversiones de capex como navieras, grandes empresas industriales, oil and gas....Es crucial. 

Estoy de acuerdo en que es muy buen momento. Ayuda el nivel del post de mineras Es muy elevado. Cualquier interesado le recomiendo que lo lea de corrillo.
Pero ojo con la elección. Lo dicho, hay que tener las cosas claras y apostar a ganador sin dejar que tiemblen los tobillos con un -25% puntual. 
En mi caso particular ya tengo mi exposición a físico, y mis apuestas en valores van en otros sectores con igual potencial (creo) básicamente por lo de no meter todas las manzanas en la misma cesta.


----------



## cuidesemele (20 Jul 2020)

Buenisimo: cuando veas las barbas... Chapter 4: The Big Cycle of the United States and the Dollar, Part 1


----------



## mk73 (20 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cómo valoraríais una moneda de plata con baño de oro?
> 
> Por ejemplo, estas dos reproducciones de la FNMT de plata 925 de 44 g y 45 mm y baño de oro de 24 k
> 
> ...




Si se pagan à peso metal y punto, pues por qué no? Eso fue un invento de '' galería del coleccionista '' y fabricación de la fnmt.


----------



## Anuminas (20 Jul 2020)

CuartaFase dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis la compra de plata actualmente?
> 
> Ha ido subiendo pero, ¿se esperan subidas que compensen comprar unos cuantos kilos con ese IVA tan mortifero?



No tienes que comprar en tienda con IVA, yo compro por internet y con paciencia en menos de 2 meses he conseguido comprar casi a precio spot, pakitos y duros principalmente, si lo compras en tienda si que es un palo, pero hay mejores maneras. Ahí te dejo lo que he conseguido con envíos incluidos.

4.934,2 gr PLATA
2.592,5 Euros
0,5254 €/gr Precio medio de compra


----------



## conde84 (20 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y bastantes comentarios que se han hecho sobre las monedas de la FNMT, que de vez en cuando han ido saliendo.
> 
> Queda claro que son caras y digamos feas. Que quien las compra al precio de venta original las paga caras. Creo que han seguido vendiendo cada año diferentes monedas, sería lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Si las tienes con estuche en buen estado y certificado siempre puedes tener la suerte de encontrar a un comprador que eso lo valore, le gusten las piezas, se encapriche y te pague algo mas que su peso en plata, anunciandolas en ebay o sitios similares seguro que con el tiempo y paciencia ese comprador aparezca.

Otra cosa es que tengas poca paciencia, quieras ese dinero ya y toque venderlas a peso, que tampoco se venden tan rapido como pueda parecer a pesar de ser plata, porque a la gente la das a precio plata spot, duros o paquillos y los prefiere a estas otras, yo en su momento las vendi por bastante debajo del spot y uno de este foro puede dar fe de ello


----------



## escanciador de semen (20 Jul 2020)

He visto que se puede comprar plata en Revolut. 

¿Alguna opinión? ¿Alguien es cliente?


----------



## Daviot (20 Jul 2020)

Los que ya veíamos lo que venía desde agosto de 2019 también compramos mineras. Yo compré una minera canadiense llamada Kinross a 6,22 hoy está a 11,11 $ y pongo un comentario que hice en el hilo de las mineras para demostrar que ya las tenía compradas y no que hablo a toro pasado.



Daviot dijo:


> Si alguno quiere subirse al carro de Kinross todavía está a tiempo. Es mandatory comprarlas en el mercado de Canadá, Toronto Stock Exchange (TSX) donde hay más probabilidades de una mayor revalorización del dólar canadiense respecto al euro. Os dejo charts.


----------



## Dadaria (20 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> La escasez de plata y como afectara a su precio.



¿La plata valiendo más que el oro? Ojala lo vieran mis ojos


----------



## Daviot (20 Jul 2020)

Señores que se nos dispara el precio de la plata. Rompiendo la resistencia de 18,85 $ ahora nos dirigimos a lo que llaman la resistencia de hormigón situada en los 21,80 dólares.


----------



## Daviot (20 Jul 2020)

Situación global del precio de la plata en un chart semanal. Todo pinta favorable, viento de cola 80 nudos.


----------



## Daviot (20 Jul 2020)

Mientras tanto estos pequeñines de a kilo viajan a su encuentro con papaíto.


----------



## Daviot (20 Jul 2020)

Aquí somos más de esto.


----------



## Membroza (21 Jul 2020)

Supongo que es un tema que se ha hablado ya varias veces (perdón por el retraso), pero no lo tengo muy claro. Si los robinhooders han movido ellos solos la cotización de las empresas con bastante volatilidad, ¿sería posible algo así con el oro o hay alguien que controla el precio y hace de árbitro? La verdad es que el oro tiene relativamente poca volatilidad comparado con otros activos financieros...

Otro aspecto es que estratégicamente, a bancos centrales y manos fuertes no les conviene en ciertos momentos que suba muy rápido todo, ya que supongo que querrán acumular más oro en sus cajas a buen precio. ¿Me equivoco?

Contadme argo payos.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Supongo que es un tema que se ha hablado ya varias veces (perdón por el retraso), pero no lo tengo muy claro. Si los robinhooders han movido ellos solos la cotización de las empresas con bastante volatilidad, ¿sería posible algo así con el oro o hay alguien que controla el precio y hace de árbitro? La verdad es que el oro tiene relativamente poca volatilidad comparado con otros activos financieros...
> 
> Otro aspecto es que estratégicamente, a bancos centrales y manos fuertes no les conviene en ciertos momentos que suba muy rápido todo, ya que supongo que querrán acumular más oro en sus cajas a buen precio. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> Contadme argo payos.



Tiene toda la pinta de estar más que manipulado.
Lleva toda la vida así.
Quién hay detrás ya se complica. Manos fuertes y bastantes, todas las que puedan.
Razones, cada uno las suyas y de forma egoísta.


----------



## Muttley (21 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Supongo que es un tema que se ha hablado ya varias veces (perdón por el retraso), pero no lo tengo muy claro. Si los robinhooders han movido ellos solos la cotización de las empresas con bastante volatilidad, ¿sería posible algo así con el oro o hay alguien que controla el precio y hace de árbitro? La verdad es que el oro tiene relativamente poca volatilidad comparado con otros activos financieros...
> 
> Otro aspecto es que estratégicamente, a bancos centrales y manos fuertes no les conviene en ciertos momentos que suba muy rápido todo, ya que supongo que querrán acumular más oro en sus cajas a buen precio. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> Contadme argo payos.



Yo lo que entiendo por robinhooders es el típico fulano que ha escuchado que se su cuñado se ha hecho rico en bolsa o en el mercado de futuros, apostando apalancado a la baja o al alza, y se acaba de abrir una cuenta para "repetir" suerte.
Eso puede funcionar con Hertz o Abengoa. Si la compañía está en bancarrota con las acciones a centavos de dólar, la acción combinada de algunos robinhooders en dias sin volumen pueden disparar artificialmente la acción. Es lo que en el argot se denomina "chicharro".
De igual manera bajar a muerte al siguiente día.

El mercado del oro es el mercado "antichicharro", donde hay muchísimos jugadores muy grandes involucrados. El precio por contrato es muy elevado (100 onzas, unos 180000$) aunque es verdad que hay "minis" de 50 ozs pero tienen más comisión. Esas 50 ozs siguen siendo mucha pasta para el robinhood medio que mete 2000 euros....y es jugar con fuego el meterse con apalancamiento para reducir la "apuesta".
La volatidad es mínima y eso no ayuda a los especuladores que buscan sacar beneficio rápido.
Se liquida normalmente por diferencias, porque el cuñado no puede presentarse en el LBMA a recoger su oro. Eso sí lo pueden hacer los grandes inversores como fondos de inversión, bancos centrales o bancos comerciales....si lo desean tener "mano". Si no harían un roll over a cambio de billetitos.
El problema es si no te fías que ese oro "que en papel es tuyo" esté de verdad allí o si no te fías de los billetitos que te dan.
Entonces te presentas en la puerta con tus furgones blindados.
Los market makers tienen toda la información del mercado y juegan "a su antojo" con la cotización diaria o semanal para barrer stop losses etc....pero no me parece que puedan generar tendencias de medio plazo (1 año). Ni para arriba ni para abajo.
Otra cosa es que en el pasado no fuera un activo muy popular y que estuviera (injustamente) deprimido.

Otra cosa es la plata.
Un mercado de juguete comparado con el oro, que sí se aviene a un montón de trampas multiplicadas exponencialmente.

Al menos esa es mi opinión.
Supongo que alguien con más conocimiento en análisis de COTs podrá dar una opinión más fundada u otra perspectiva.

Mientras tanto, la plata por encima de 20,5$, los futuros en su valor más alto desde mediados del 2016.
El gold/silver ratio en 89$ ahora mismo y a poco que recupere más (a unos 85) con un oro asentándose en los 1900$, se puede ir a los 22,5$.
Tiene recorrido. Y creo que puede ser sólo el comienzo.
Enhorabuena a los tenedores de plata física. Su onza básica vale 22 euros.


----------



## FranMen (21 Jul 2020)

750.000 millones €. Más madera para los MP’s.
Ojo no hay que alegrarse, no ganamos, sólo no perdermos. 
En realidad los MP’s se mantienen, las que bajan son los € y $


----------



## SOY (21 Jul 2020)

La plata reventando cortos que da gusto. Sube más de un 5% en torno a los 21$.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Membroza (21 Jul 2020)

Pues me da que no vamos a volver a ver el oro por debajo de $1.700 (me juego el _owned_).

Ray Dalio ya está hablando que viene una década perdida, tipos de interés por los suelos (en el Bloomberg dicen que hasta 2025 al menos), inflación de activos y más tarde de precios al consumo.

La inflación no es la causa de que el precio del oro suba. Por ejemplo, la inflación era alta en los 1980's, pero el precio del oro se desplomó. El precio del oro está altamente correlacionado con los cambios en los tipos de interés, que a su vez está altamente relacionado con el M2 (Money supply).




Para saber si está barato o caro el oro, hay una forma, que sería mirando el M2 (Money Supply) per capita y comparándolo con el precio del oro - se ha utilizado dólar como divisa y el M2 de EEUU). Si la zona naranja está por debajo o se superpone con la azul, entonces estamos pagando el oro a su precio justo.

(Estaría bien tener una gráfica más actualizada por cierto).

Lo único que me molestaría sería que el dólar se devaluase mucho, pero viendo los planes de rescate de la UE seguramente el BCE imprima a mocho trocho también. Además de que un dólar muy barato no creo que guste a Europa.


----------



## SOY (21 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Para saber si está barato o caro el oro, hay una forma, que sería mirando el M2 (Money Supply) per capita y comparándolo con el precio del oro - se ha utilizado dólar como divisa y el M2 de EEUU). Si la zona naranja está por debajo o se superpone con la azul, entonces estamos pagando el oro a su precio justo.
> 
> Estaría bien tener una gráfica más actualizada por cierto.



Para saber si el oro está barato o caro compara su precio con el Dow Jones a lo largo de la historia.

El oro no está barato, está baratísimo y la plata mucho más.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Higadillas (21 Jul 2020)

Brutal la plata hasta ahora hoy. Afeitando cortos desde encima del ferrari


----------



## Higadillas (21 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, se ha hablado bastante de las Queens Beast's de 2 oz, pero poco de las 10 oz. QUé opinais de ellas? Les veis posible revalorizacion por encima del spot? Hace tiempo que me llaman.


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2020)

Hola expertos del floro, compré hace unas semanas algunas maple leaf, britania, canguros, una compra muy humilde pero en fin, buscando la manera de almacenarlas con cuidado, he encontrado ésto en Amazon:

Pardo 75001 - Album numismático universal polipiel, color negro: Amazon.es: Oficina y papelería

¿que os parece? ¿creeis que caben ahi esas monedas? ¿alguna sugerencia? lo que pasa que no veo hojas para monedas de 40 milímetros......... 

quizas este mejor?? 

PELLER'S AM120B Álbum de colección M para 120 Grandes de hasta 40mm de diámetro, 10 Fundas y cartulinas separadoras. para Monedas turísticas, Geocoins, Fichas etc, Negro, Modelo M: Amazon.es: Hogar

muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola expertos del floro, compré hace unas semanas algunas maple leaf, britania, canguros, una compra muy humilde pero en fin, buscando la manera de almacenarlas con cuidado, he encontrado ésto en Amazon:
> 
> Pardo 75001 - Album numismático universal polipiel, color negro: Amazon.es: Oficina y papelería
> 
> ...



Para mí la mejor forma de guardarlas es cada una en su cápsula correspondiente, una buenas cápsulas hacen vacío si cierras bien , son baratas y quedan muy bonitas.

No responde a la pregunta pero los álbumes no me gustan, lo siento.

Cambiar lo de "son baratas" por , no son muy caras.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola expertos del floro, compré hace unas semanas algunas maple leaf, britania, canguros, una compra muy humilde pero en fin, buscando la manera de almacenarlas con cuidado, he encontrado ésto en Amazon:
> 
> Pardo 75001 - Album numismático universal polipiel, color negro: Amazon.es: Oficina y papelería
> 
> ...



Si no quieres que se te pongan feas lo mejor es meterlas en cápsulas y las cápsulas en bandejas.

Si eres manitas te puedes fabricar tu propio monetario de madera y queda preciosa la colección. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Para mí la mejor forma de guardarlas es cada una en su cápsula correspondiente, una buenas cápsulas hacen vacío si cierras bien , son baratas y quedan muy bonitas.
> 
> No responde a la pregunta pero los álbumes no me gustan, lo siento.



Por favor, ¿me puedes pasar un enlace a algún sitio donde comprar esas cápsulas buenas bonitas y baratas? ya te digo que tengo britanias, canguros y maple, muchas gracias por tu respuesta!



Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Si no quieres que se te pongan feas lo mejor es meterlas en cápsulas y las cápsulas en bandejas.
> 
> Si eres manitas te puedes fabricar tu propio monetario de madera y queda preciosa la colección.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



jajajaj no soy manitas............... tendré que poner euros por delante, pero bueno eres el segundo forero que me comenta lo de las cápsulas, la misma pregunta ¿alguna recomendación para esas monedas de ese diámetro? gracias por perder el tiempo con un inexperto, por supuesto estoy hablando de PLATA que creo que no lo he mencionado arriba, pero vamos se sobreentiende que no va venir un pardillo a mover onzas de oro a lo Trump jajaja saludos cordiales


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola expertos del floro, compré hace unas semanas algunas maple leaf, britania, canguros, una compra muy humilde pero en fin, buscando la manera de almacenarlas con cuidado, he encontrado ésto en Amazon:
> 
> Pardo 75001 - Album numismático universal polipiel, color negro: Amazon.es: Oficina y papelería
> 
> ...



En sus tubos originales, no hay que obsesionarse tanto con la conservación que si manchas de leche ni gaitas, luego van a ir todas al mismo sitio, si no llegas a tubos enteros en cada compra, utiliza cápsulas y ya puedes amontonar sin problema.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Por favor, ¿me puedes pasar un enlace a algún sitio donde comprar esas cápsulas buenas bonitas y baratas? ya te digo que tengo britanias, canguros y maple, muchas gracias por tu respuesta!
> 
> 
> 
> Si ibas a comprar por Amazon con que pongas en el buscador las medidas que buscas y marca Leuchtrum por ejemplo puedes elegir entre precios y tipos, es un lío, yo las compro a eldoradocoins cuando pido alguna moneda y aprovecho o tambien en amazon.


----------



## Daviot (21 Jul 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Por cierto, se ha hablado bastante de las Queens Beast's de 2 oz, pero poco de las 10 oz. QUé opinais de ellas? Les veis posible revalorizacion por encima del spot? Hace tiempo que me llaman.



Las de 10 oz son las mejores para mi gusto. Ya lo mencioné en un post anterior. Están muy bien hechas y tienen un diámetro grande para ser de 10 oz con lo que la impresión en mano es inmejorable.

Yo las que he visto a la venta ya llevan bastante revalorización sobre el spot. Si las consigues a buen precio no lo dudes. Las más apreciadas son el Griffin, el León inglés, el Dragón de Gales y el Unicornio de Escocia.

Otra cosa, dentro de las de 10 oz hay de dos tipos las BU de las que estamos hablando y las proof. Estas últimas tienen tiradas muy muy limitadas ( sólo 1250 para el León inglés y sólo 240 para el León de Mortimer por ejemplo )mientras que las BU su tirada es ilimitada. Sin embrago en las proof han cometido un error imperdonable, su diámetro es bastante inferior lo que le resta valor visual.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Las de 10 oz son las mejores para mi gusto. Ya lo mencioné en un post anterior. Están muy bien hechas y tienen un diámetro grande para ser de 10 oz con lo que la impresión en mano es inmejorable.
> 
> Yo las que he visto a la venta ya llevan bastante revalorización sobre el spot. Si las consigues a buen precio no lo dudes. Las más apreciadas son el Griffin, el León inglés, el Dragón de Gales y el Unicornio de Escocia.
> 
> Otra cosa, dentro de las de 10 oz hay de dos tipos las BU de las que estamos hablando y las proof. Estas últimas tienen tiradas muy muy limitadas ( sólo 1250 para el León inglés y sólo 240 para el León de Mortimer por ejemplo )mientras que las BU su tirada es ilimitada. Sin embrago en las proof han cometido un error imperdonable, su diámetro es bastante inferior lo que le resta valor visual.



Yo las estoy coleccionando desde hace un par de años. Plata 2oz y 10oz y 1/4 de oro, yo me llega para las de 1oz de oro, que se le va hacer. Muy bonitas y una revalorización de escándalo, habrá que ver su demanda cuando se quieran vender.

Mis preferidas las de 2oz, buen diámetro y generoso grosor, me parecen preciosas. Este mes vi una 1/4 de oro nueva que sacaron pero no la compré, está a +25% del precio que compré las otras... si sigue subiendo el oro perfecto, si baja seguiré completando la colección, ¡ya faltan pocas!


----------



## Daviot (21 Jul 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo las estoy coleccionando desde hace un par de años. Plata 2oz y 10oz y 1/4 de oro, yo me llega para las de 1oz de oro, que se le va hacer. Muy bonitas y una revalorización de escándalo, habrá que ver su demanda cuando se quieran vender.
> 
> Mis preferidas las de 2oz, buen diámetro y generoso grosor, me parecen preciosas. Este mes vi una 1/4 de oro nueva que sacaron pero no la compré, está a +25% del precio que compré las otras... si sigue subiendo el oro perfecto, si baja seguiré completando la colección, ¡ya faltan pocas!



Sí las de 1/4 de oro también lo están haciendo muy bien, son muy apreciadas.


----------



## Higadillas (21 Jul 2020)

Pues el compañero necho tiene unas de 10 oz que si no fuera porque este mes no me quedará nada de sobras del gasto corriente...caían una o dos. El que las quiera que vaya a por ellas!


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Jul 2020)

Una pregunta a los plateros .

Para plata fisica no os parece mejor comprar duros alfonsinos desgastadillos. Si no se les ve las estrellas las puedes comprar casi al spot.

La verdad es que las onzas son preciosas pero con Iva, sobrespot y otros gastos salen a cojón.

No os parece mejor ir a a por estos durillos?






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anuminas (21 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una pregunta a los plateros .
> 
> Para plata fisica no os parece mejor comprar duros alfonsinos desgastadillos. Si no se les ve las estrellas las puedes comprar casi al spot.
> 
> ...



Para comprar a spot, lo mejor son las monedas horribles de 100 pesetas de plata de Franco, te lo dice alguien nuevo que en ultimo mes ha pillado 5 kg de plata casi a spot, los duros andan mas caros aunque tengo 80.

Los duros los puedes pillar a 13€ con mucha mucha suerte pero o tipico es 14-15€, cuando lo ideal es a 12. En cambio de 100 pesetas es mas facil encontrar a 8€, cuando lo ideal seria a 7,5€ y hay mucha mas oferta.

La tercera moneda mejor son los francos de plata, a veces hay buenos precios


----------



## frankie83 (21 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Para mí la mejor forma de guardarlas es cada una en su cápsula correspondiente, una buenas cápsulas hacen vacío si cierras bien , son baratas y quedan muy bonitas.
> 
> No responde a la pregunta pero los álbumes no me gustan, lo siento.
> 
> Cambiar lo de "son baratas" por , no son muy caras.



No sé responder en cuanto a valor de las mismas pero el peligro que veo yo es que te aficiones y luego las quieras más bonitas jaja


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una pregunta a los plateros .
> 
> Para plata fisica no os parece mejor comprar duros alfonsinos desgastadillos. Si no se les ve las estrellas las puedes comprar casi al spot.
> 
> ...




Lo ideal es tener de todo , pero para iniciarse , sin duda los duros
Ojo que es adictivo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Por favor, ¿me puedes pasar un enlace a algún sitio donde comprar esas cápsulas buenas bonitas y baratas? ya te digo que tengo britanias, canguros y maple, muchas gracias por tu respuesta!
> 
> 
> 
> jajajaj no soy manitas............... tendré que poner euros por delante, pero bueno eres el segundo forero que me comenta lo de las cápsulas, la misma pregunta ¿alguna recomendación para esas monedas de ese diámetro? gracias por perder el tiempo con un inexperto, por supuesto estoy hablando de PLATA que creo que no lo he mencionado arriba, pero vamos se sobreentiende que no va venir un pardillo a mover onzas de oro a lo Trump jajaja saludos cordiales



Pues yo el material se lo compro a el compañero forero Necho en eldoradocoins y a luzdefaro.com. Ambos de total confianza y responden a cualquier duda que tengas. 
Te mando una fotillo para que veas el efecto.






Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (22 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una pregunta a los plateros .
> 
> Para plata fisica no os parece mejor comprar duros alfonsinos desgastadillos. Si no se les ve las estrellas las puedes comprar casi al spot.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo hago y voy a intentar justificar por qué.
Es verdad que si el spot está en 18,5 la onza 999 está en 22,5€. Pero el duro se puede encontrar Más barato.
En primer lugar los duros solo los vas a poder vender al peso en España. Complicado en el extranjero. Sin estrellas ni gaitas.
Evidentemente cuanto más cara la plata, más caros los duros.
Eso también se cumple en las monedas bullion (filarmónicas, canguros, Krugers, ASEs...) pero estas tienen mercado internacional y nunca te las van a comprar a peso. Siempre mantendrán ese diferencial con el spot.
Es una manera de “correlacionar“ el spot con el físico. Y es una buena estrategia de inversión en plata válida y respetable, de hecho yo tengo muchas bullion de casi todas los tipos (creo que me faltan solo los Krugers, porque cuando salieron ya no necesitaba “más” basicas), lingotes...Muchas de todos los tamaños y series.

Ahora bien, mi opinión es que una vez que ya se ha afianzado una buena posición con duros o con bullion básicas que Es como cimentar la casa, como me pasó a mi hace varios años, se puede optar a maximizar potenciales beneficios optando a menos piezas, algo más caras pero con un extraordinario mercado mundial (pandas, libertades, lunares, africanas...) y con un plus de revalorización sobre el metal y un cojín importante ante caidas.
Por ejemplo, una panda es muy complicado que caiga por debajo de 20 euros en su año y a cualquier precio de la plata. Se tiene un nivel inferior, y de ahí replica con plus.
Especialmente si se guardan una temporada.
Lo mismo que ha pasado con las queen beasts por ejemplo. Tenían un poco de premium en Origen pero ahora las primeras de la colección están disparadas.

Ojo. Cada uno tiene aquí su estrategia propia.
Hay que leer y formarse una opinión para diseñar dicha estrategia.
Yo con algunas monedas me he coronado, con otras compradas con premium me he “estrellado” un poco. Y no porque haya perdido dinero, es porque no han despegado como yo esperaba y se han quedado “ahí”.

Actualización: subidón en la apertura del mercado asiático de la plata, *22,05$* le acaba de meter otro 3% en minutos.....y qie huevos, terminó de escribir el mensaje y en segundos....otros 15c$. *22,2$.*
Nueva edición, otro minuto más....10c. 
*Ahora mismo subida vertical sin freno. *
Tal como va esto da un poco igual si duros, 8 reales, onzas bullion, pandas o candelabros/cuberteria.
Gran momento para los que han hecho los deberes.


----------



## brigante 88 (22 Jul 2020)

La plata... apunto de pasar los 22,5$ oz.

Acojonante cuando mete la 5ª marcha.... que recuerdos!!!


----------



## brigante 88 (22 Jul 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> La plata... apunto de pasar los 22,5$ oz.
> 
> Acojonante cuando mete la 5ª marcha.... que recuerdos!!!




Actualizo.
La plata... apunto de pasar los 23$ oz.


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Jul 2020)

Casi 10% de subida en menos de 48 horas, pero esto qué es! Considero que tengo los deberes hechos pero quería pillar un par de 10 oz que había comentado un compañero más arriba y me las han subido


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Pues me da que no vamos a volver a ver el oro por debajo de $1.700 (me juego el _owned_).
> 
> Ray Dalio ya está hablando que viene una década perdida, tipos de interés por los suelos (en el Bloomberg dicen que hasta 2025 al menos), inflación de activos y más tarde de precios al consumo.
> 
> ...




Pongo un post donde trataba el tema

Oro: - ORO : Formulo un teorema sobre el precio del oro.


----------



## Daviot (22 Jul 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> La plata... apunto de pasar los 22,5$ oz.
> 
> Acojonante cuando mete la 5ª marcha.... que recuerdos!!!











Joder......a lo loco otra vez !!!!


----------



## contrabajos (22 Jul 2020)

Karlillos time en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Anuminas (22 Jul 2020)

contrabajos dijo:


> Karlillos time en 3, 2, 1...



Me he comprado 200 esta noche in extremis a 8€ cada uno jejeje, SPOT -12%


----------



## Tichy (22 Jul 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Me he comprado 200 esta noche in extremis a 8€ cada uno jejeje, SPOT -12%



¿Ha comprado monedas de facial 12€ a 8€? Pues ha superado usted aquello de comprar duros a cuatro pesetas...


----------



## FranMen (22 Jul 2020)

Lo que no entiendo es el premium y, sobretodo, la revalorización posterior de las beast. La mayoría son de tirada ilimitada y viendo la demanda, cuando terminen les veo dando una segunda vuelta


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es el premium y, sobretodo, la revalorización posterior de las beast. La mayoría son de tirada ilimitada y viendo la demanda, cuando terminen les veo dando una segunda vuelta



Yo tampoco lo entiendo, tampoco son tan bonitas y toda moneda con la cara de la vieja en la otra cara pierde puntos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Jul 2020)

contrabajos dijo:


> Karlillos time en 3, 2, 1...



BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)


----------



## Razkin (22 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es el premium y, sobretodo, la revalorización posterior de las beast. La mayoría son de tirada ilimitada y viendo la demanda, cuando terminen les veo dando una segunda vuelta



A mi tambien me mosquea. Yo he ido haciendo la colección conforme han ido saliendo. Adquiridas en El Dorado no suponían un premium muy superior a otras onzas bullion. Ahora las primeras, leon de Inglaterra o dragón de Gales están casi al doble. Si como dices la tirada es ilimitada, parecen estar en una particular burbuja.


----------



## hornblower (22 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> ¿Ha comprado monedas de facial 12€ a 8€? Pues ha superado usted aquello de comprar duros a cuatro pesetas...



Ya será pakillos, no karlillos!!


----------



## Muttley (22 Jul 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> A mi tambien me mosquea. Yo he ido haciendo la colección conforme han ido saliendo. Adquiridas en El Dorado no suponían un premium muy superior a otras onzas bullion. Ahora las primeras, leon de Inglaterra o dragón de Gales están casi al doble. Si como dices la tirada es ilimitada, parecen estar en una particular burbuja.



Hay mucho mucho oscurantismo con las tiradas de las queen beasts.
Efectivamente son tiradas ilimitadas EN EL AÑO de lanzamiento.
Pero no se pueden fabricar otros años o al menos eso tengo entendido.
Lo que se venda al año siguiente es solo stock remanente del año original.
El centro de investigaciones oroplata de burbuja (goldsilverleaks) ha encontrado estos números de VENTAS a Marzo del 2018 de monedas bullion.


StandardAlloyThemeFine Oz / SizeMintage LimitDespatched Sales to End MarchBullionGOLDDragon0.25No Limit10,421BullionGOLDDragon1No Limit14,456BullionGOLDGriffin0.25No Limit10,758BullionGOLDGriffin1No Limit13,159BullionGOLDLion0.25No Limit20,094BullionGOLDLion1No Limit22,707BullionGOLDUnicorn0.25No Limit10,193BullionGOLDUnicorn1No Limit12,268BullionGOLDBull0.25No Limit5,066BullionGOLDBull1No Limit5,612BullionPlatinumDragon1No Limit3,020BullionPlatinumGriffin1No Limit3,051BullionPlatinumLion1No Limit4,135BullionSILVERDragon2No Limit195,263BullionSILVERDragon10No Limit5,077BullionSILVERGriffin2No Limit183,939BullionSILVERGriffin10No Limit8,286BullionSILVERLion2No Limit259,204BullionSILVERLion10No Limit16,305BullionSILVERUnicorn2No Limit155,700BullionSILVERBull2No Limit107,564

Lion, Griffin y Dragon deben ser ventas definitivas teniendo en cuenta que no pueden fabricar más fuera del año.
Bull y Unicorn debieron subir cifras seguramente superando a las tres anteriores al incrementarse la demanda. 
El precio de las Griffin puede explicarse por sus ventas menores que Lion y Dragones.


----------



## Daviot (22 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Hay mucho mucho oscurantismo con las tiradas de las queen beasts.
> Efectivamente son tiradas ilimitadas EN EL AÑO de lanzamiento.
> Pero no se pueden fabricar otros años o al menos eso tengo entendido.
> Lo que se venda al año siguiente es solo stock remanente del año original.
> ...



Interesante, hace tiempo compré a buen precio dos monedas de 1 oz de platino de la colección Queen´s Beats y una era el griffin y la otra el dragón y ahora veo en ese cuadro que se hicieron pocas. Claro, todavía no tenía el hype ( bombo) que tiene ahora.


----------



## Anuminas (22 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> ¿Ha comprado monedas de facial 12€ a 8€? Pues ha superado usted aquello de comprar duros a cuatro pesetas...



Perdón quería decir las de 100 pesetas de franco de plata pakillos ,
curiosamente todavía vende mas


----------



## tristezadeclon (22 Jul 2020)

la plata ha caido un dolar en los ultimos 80 minutos

pinta a barrida por parte de los de siempre para volver a subir, pero en realidad necesita una correccion pq el grafico de las ultimas subidas debe andar por los 85 grados, da vertigo


----------



## SOY (22 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata ha caido un dolar en los ultimos 80 minutos
> 
> pinta a barrida por parte de los de siempre para volver a subir, pero en realidad necesita una correccion pq el grafico de las ultimas subidas debe andar por los 85 grados, da vertigo



La corrección va a ser fuerte y hacia arriba.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Jul 2020)

Pues en Coinvest me han dicho que no venden lingotes de plata a españa...... Como tiene IVA necesitan un número de IVA intracomunitario que pasan de pedir, por lo que solo pueden hacer un máximo de operaciones al año y ya no puede ser...


----------



## Higadillas (22 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues en Coinvest me han dicho que no venden lingotes de plata a españa...... Como tiene IVA necesitan un número de IVA intracomunitario que pasan de pedir, por lo que solo pueden hacer un máximo de operaciones al año y ya no puede ser...



En buena monarquiucha bananera vivimos


----------



## antoniussss (22 Jul 2020)

¿Sitios absolutamente de confianza para pedir Plata? Gracias


----------



## Higadillas (22 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> ¿Sitios absolutamente de confianza para pedir Plata? Gracias



Eldoradocoins, es la tienda alemana de un forero

Tienes otras plataformas que ofrecen precios similares pero siempre fuera de españa


----------



## antoniussss (22 Jul 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Eldoradocoins, es la tienda alemana de un forero
> 
> Tienes otras plataformas que ofrecen precios similares pero siempre fuera de españa



Es de un forero? Nick? Soy bastante prudente para estás cosas y si no voy físicamente solo compro en sitios online de contrastadisima reputación aunque haya que pagar mas


----------



## Higadillas (22 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es de un forero? Nick? Soy bastante prudente para estás cosas y si no voy físicamente solo compro en sitios online de contrastadisima reputación aunque haya que pagar mas



@necho


----------



## Forcopula (22 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es de un forero? Nick? Soy bastante prudente para estás cosas y si no voy físicamente solo compro en sitios online de contrastadisima reputación aunque haya que pagar mas



Más contrastado no puede estar, le hemos comprado la mitad de los que estamos aquí sino todos. También he oido hablar de su tienda en otras paginas europeas como silverforum y todos lo recomiendan.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (22 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es de un forero? Nick? Soy bastante prudente para estás cosas y si no voy físicamente solo compro en sitios online de contrastadisima reputación aunque haya que pagar mas




Necho es un tipo honrado y de lo más legal. Le puedes mandar a por tabaco sin cobrarte un duro (así textualmente) que él te traerá el tabaco y la vuelta. Yo le estoy muy agradecido por un gran favor que me hizo.


----------



## Muttley (22 Jul 2020)

La onza física bullion de plata en 24 euros. 
Kruger a 1655€ con el oro llamando a la puerta de 1870$.
Yo a estos precios ya no entro en ningún caso. Lo tengo todo hecho, 
Reclino el sofá y a tomarme un coñac delante de la chimenea con el perro a los pies.

Precaución a los que quieran entrar ahora.
No metáis todo. Habrá correcciones y se verán precios mejores (aunque no creo que por debajo de los 21 la de plata ni de los 1500 la de oro). 
Históricamente un precio así de elevado se ha visto muy pocas veces.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (22 Jul 2020)

Terra incógnita le llamaban los antiguos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mabv1976 (22 Jul 2020)

Doy fe, todos los foreros de aquí con antigüedad son compradores y vendedores fiables, pero Necho lleva más de 10 años demostrando buen hacer y profesionalidad fuera de toda duda.


----------



## Daviot (22 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Más contrastado no puede estar, le hemos comprado la mitad de los que estamos aquí sino todos. También he oido hablar de su tienda en otras paginas europeas como silverforum y todos lo recomiendan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Así es, pero eso no quita para que causas ajenas a su voluntad llamada Correos España se ponga en medio para joder un poco la experiencia de compra. Un pedido hecho el día 25 de junio me ha llegado hoy 22 de julio. Ya daba por hecho que los de Correos me la habían liado perdiendo mis monedas.


----------



## Daviot (22 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> La onza física bullion de plata en 24 euros.
> Kruger a 1655€ con el oro llamando a la puerta de 1870$.
> Yo a estos precios ya no entro en ningún caso. Lo tengo todo hecho,
> Reclino el sofá y a tomarme un coñac delante de la chimenea con el perro a los pies.
> ...



¿ Puedo cambiar el cognac por un gin-tonic y la chimenea por el aire acondicionado ?


----------



## FranMen (23 Jul 2020)

Empieza otro día subiendo


----------



## Muttley (23 Jul 2020)

Sprott silver trust va a comprar plata FÍSICA hasta un valor de 1500 millones de $ en los próximos 25 meses.
Sprott’s Goin’ On A Physical Silver Buying Spree!

y la notificación a la SEC
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/0001494728/000104746920004145/a2242074zf-10.htm

Con 1500 minolles se puede comprar MUCHA plata física.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jul 2020)

http://pricedingold.com/charts/Ag-2006.pdf




Valorada en oro, la plata sigue muy barata


----------



## antoniussss (23 Jul 2020)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Doy fe, todos los foreros de aquí con antigüedad son compradores y vendedores fiables, pero Necho lleva más de 10 años demostrando buen hacer y profesionalidad fuera de toda duda.



El problemilla es que solo vende monedas, no lingotes. Hay alguna que más o menos cueste su valor en plata sin pagar de más por "coleccion"?


----------



## El Gran Cid (23 Jul 2020)

*ORO:* serie 15 años, 2 años y 30 días:






















*PLATA: *serie 15 años, 2 años y 30 días:























Gold Price 

ERUDITOS DE LA ECONOMÍA, YO OS INVOCO: El precio del oro y de la plata está subiendo como la espuma


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jul 2020)

Bueno, pues a la vista de los acontecimientos, el barco ya zarpó. 
Enhorabuena a los que compraron su billete a tiempo. 
Ahora solo queda disfrutar de la travesía y ver a que puerto nos lleva. 
Quiero mostrar mi gratitud a todos, a los que me informaron desinteresadamente sobre las características del crucero y a los que me ayudaron a adquirir poco a poco un billete en primera clase...

Bon voyage amigos.


----------



## Razkin (23 Jul 2020)

Os adjunto artículo que podéis encontrar en investing.com. Tiene cosas interesantes.

*¿Frenará el oro su camino hacia los 2.000 o los alcanzará?*

Desde inversores familiares hasta los nombres más importantes de Wall Street, todo el mundo parece pensar que es cuestión de cuándo —no de si—alcanzará el oro los 2.000 dólares por onza.

¿Y por qué no? Hay billones de dólares de estímulo que fluyen de los bancos centrales de todo el mundo. Al mismo tiempo, las ofertas de refugio seguro no han dejado de interesar a los más preocupados por la salud y la desesperación económica de una nueva oleada de infecciones por COVID-19.

Añadamos a la mezcla uno tipos de interés de Estados Unidos cerca de cero, un bajo rendimiento real, incorporaciones record a los fondos negociados en bolsa (ETF) respaldados por el oro y una mayor asignación de activos a metales preciosos en su conjunto, y vemos que se han alineado los planetas para el metal brillante favorito del mundo.

*La voz de la razón*

Pero como la voz de la razón nos implora que "pisemos el freno" —siempre lo hace en un mercado alcista desenfrenado— vale la pena reexaminar si es posible un cambio de rumbo del oro—, ya sea en su camino hacia una revisión de los máximos históricos de 2011, o más allá, hacia los 2.000 dólares.

Los futuros del oro del COMEX registran máximos de la sesión en 1.865,75 dólares este miércoles, a unos 45 dólares o un 3% de los máximos históricos registrados en 2011 en 1.911,60 dólares.

El oro al contado, el precio del metal para entrega inmediata, asciende a 1.865,87 dólares. Alcanzó máximos históricos en 1.920,85 dólares en septiembre de 2011.

De hecho, el mercado de derivados muestra que los inversores confían en que el oro alcanzará los 2.000 dólares a finales de 2020. Los datos de CME Group (NASDAQ:CME), que opera futuros y opciones de oro del COMEX, indican que hay más interés abierto en las opciones de compra —que confieren al propietario el derecho, pero no la obligación, de comprar oro a un precio establecido en una fecha establecida— a un precio de mercado de 2.000 dólares que en cualquier otro contrato de opciones de diciembre de 2020.

Con casi 40.000 lotes en interés abierto, las opciones de compra de diciembre de 2.000 dólares son, con mucho, la mayor oferta de opciones que expiran en el último mes del año. Esto representa más del 15% del interés abierto total de las opciones de compra de diciembre de 2020 y supera fácilmente la próxima oferta más amplia —las opciones de compra de 2.500 dólares de diciembre— con "sólo" 18.000 lotes en interés abierto.

* "Sin obstáculos" a la vista, aunque el repunte puede tomarse un respiro*

Slobodan Drvenica, el jefe de análisis global de Windsor Brokers en Amán, Jordania, ha dicho que en vista de esto, los alcistas del oro no tenían "ningún obstáculo en el camino hacia el objetivo de 1.920 dólares".

Sin embargo, advierte de que "los estudios sobrecomprados en los gráficos diarios y semanales sugieren que (el) repunte puede tomarse un respiro y posicionarse hacia su último empuje hacia el objetivo de 1.920 dólares".

Drvenica ha dicho que una caída por debajo de la media móvil de 20 días de 1.792 dólares del oro haría que los alcistas del oro se quedaran la margen a la espera de un "mayor retroceso", aunque duda de que una caída tan grande fuera posible antes de alcanzar por primera vez los 1.900 dólares.

* El oro podría seguir subiendo, pero no en línea recta*

Sunit Kumar Dixit, analista independiente de metales preciosos, tiene una visión similar: "Si el oro mantiene su impulso, la compra podría intensificarse, impulsándolo más aun hacia máximos históricos de 1.920 dólares sin mucha resistencia".

Pero el repunte del oro podría no continuar en línea recta, dice. "No se puede descartar la recogida de beneficios, y esto podría impulsar el oro hasta volver a probar las áreas de apoyo en 1,830-1,815-1,805 dólares."

"Si el nivel de 1.800 dólares no se mantiene, debemos mirar hacia los 1,791 dólares, por debajo de los cuales los bajistas pueden desencadenar una venta en áreas 1.770-1.750 dólares que pueden cambiar la tendencia en el corto-mediano plazo".

*Algunos inversores pueden mostrarse "indecisos"*

Adam English, del Outsider Club de Spokane, Washington, ha dicho que el repunte del oro de más del 20% en lo que va del año podría hacer que los inversores se sintieran "un poco indecisos" acerca de que el nivel de 2.000 dólares siga al alcance de la mano este año.

Hace poco escribía: "Algunos de los nombres más importantes del mercado se alinean tras una oleada que dejará atrás los máximos históricos".

"Desde los inversores minoristas más pequeños hasta las instituciones financieras más grandes, prácticamente todo el mundo está apostando ahora por una gran subida de los precios del oro. Algunos nuevos nombres sorprendentes acaban de subir a bordo".

Casi 40.000 millones de dólares han fluido hacia los ETF respaldados por oro, que normalmente se ven favorecidos por los inversores minoristas, en la primera mitad del año, según informaba el Wall Street Journal a principios de este mes. Observaba que el volumen de esos ETF superó el récord anual anterior y puso de relieve la sólida demanda de metales preciosos por parte de los inversores durante la pandemia del coronavirus.

*Los grandes bancos apuestan por los 2.000 dólares o más*

En Wall Street, Citigroup (NYSE:C) es el último de los bancos de inversión que cree que el oro superará los 2.000 dólares.

Una encuesta de Reuters publicada el martes indicaba que los analistas creen que el oro continuará su repunte a lo largo de este año.

El estratega de Bank of América, Paul Ciana, ha dicho que cree que los precios del oro podrían alcanzar máximos de entre 2.114 y 2.296 dólares.

Otros tres grandes bancos de inversión —Morgan Stanley, JPMorgan (NYSE:JPM) y Goldman Sachs— llevan subidos al tren del oro en 2.000 dólares bastante tiempo.

Los analistas de JPMorgan, John Normand y Federico Manicardi, han dicho que aquéllos que vieron pasivos a largo plazo en las principales monedas "deberían simplemente seguir posicionados en largo en la moneda de reserva mundial: el oro".

Jeffrey Halley, un estratega de la casa de corretaje OANDA, comparte este entusiasmo:

"El impulso sigue siendo seguro con el oro, probablemente acumulado tras negociarse en un estrecho rango durante gran parte de julio”.

"El oro tendría que registrar un cierre diario por debajo de 1.819 por onza para poner en duda la teoría alcista”.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

Qué mierda le pasa a las reliquias?
Alguien jugando con los botones?
Joder, iba a comer algo y se me ha quitado la gana. No sé si cenaré.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jul 2020)

Ya. Tengo pasaje en el barco..pero no nos. Empezemos a comer la. Polla tan pronto


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya. Tengo pasaje en el barco..pero no nos. Empezemos a comer la. Polla tan pronto



Serás afortunado de que te hagan unas mamaditas por una moneda de plata las chortinas de cubierta


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jul 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya. Tengo pasaje en el barco..pero no nos. Empezemos a comer la. Polla tan pronto



Me alegra enormemente que esté abordo. Es usted mi tocapelotas preferido.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, pues a la vista de los acontecimientos, el barco ya zarpó.
> Enhorabuena a los que compraron su billete a tiempo.
> Ahora solo queda disfrutar de la travesía y ver a que puerto nos lleva.
> Quiero mostrar mi gratitud a todos, a los que me informaron desinteresadamente sobre las características del crucero y a los que me ayudaron a adquirir poco a poco un billete en primera clase...
> ...




Me uno al agradecimiento. Decía mi madre que era de bien nacidos ser agradecidos y es una de las cosas que más valoro en las personas.

La única pena no haber conocido este foro antes para haber ido haciendo un colchoncito metálico para las vacas flacas.... No he entrado a precios precisamente baratos, pero me da que en un tiempo me van a parecer cojonudos.

Lo dicho, grandes todos!


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2020)

El día que queráis cash, pongamos con la onza a 100 dólares, ¿dónde vendereis?

Puedes tener 10.000 euros en plata fisica pero es muy difícil de pasarlo a cash.

Es la única pega que le veo. Si sabéis cómo sería la mejor manera, soy todo oídos.


----------



## angel220 (23 Jul 2020)

Hola se hace ami solo o están intentando tirar el precio del contado a base de futuros ( como siempre) y les esta saliendo rana, por que poco apoco el contado y futuro se van desacoplando, poco pero ahy sigue 2.40$ de desacople


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jul 2020)

rory dijo:


> El día que queráis cash, pongamos con la onza a 100 dólares, ¿dónde vendereis?
> 
> Puedes tener 10.000 euros en plata fisica pero es muy difícil de pasarlo a cash.
> 
> Es la única pega que le veo. Si sabéis cómo sería la mejor manera, soy todo oídos.



Pues si tienes prisa, aquí:
Precios | Spain Website
aquí:
Compramos tu plata - The Gold House
o aquí:
Compro oro ¿Donde vender oro al mejor precio? - Andorrano Joyería

O si son monedas, en cualquier numismática de tu ciudad. 

si no te corre ninguna prisa, las puedes poner a la venta aquí:

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)

Y las venderás tan rápido como alejado estés del precio spot. Por debajo, se entiende. si las sacas a lo que te ofrece degussa por ejemplo, montarás una batalla campal por ver quien se queda con tu plata.


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pues si tienes prisa, aquí:
> Precios | Spain Website
> aquí:
> Compramos tu plata - The Gold House
> ...



Gracias. Conozco esas vías, pero no sé si en un escenario como el que planteo serían viables.

¿Siempre habrá un comprador aún con la plata disparada?

En otro orden, recuerdo un gráfico que puso @Kalevala sobre la posible subida parabólica de la plata. Estoy hablando del año 2010, creo.

Se contemplaban precios altísimos para la plata.


----------



## Dadaria (23 Jul 2020)

rory dijo:


> Gracias. Conozco esas vías, pero no sé si en un escenario como el que planteo serían viables.
> 
> ¿Siempre habrá un comprador aún con la plata disparada?
> 
> ...



La escasez de plata y como afectara a su precio.

En el primer articulo que enlaza, Jubert plantea que, en caso de escasez (algo perfectamente plausible si sigue el actual ritmo de consumo), incluso podría superar el precio del oro. Algo difícil de ver, creo yo.


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2020)

Hombre, sabemos que está infravalorada, pero no sé si tanto como para valer más que el oro.

Pero ojalá.


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2020)

Hombre, sabemos que está infravalorada, pero no sé si tanto como para valer más que el oro.

Pero ojalá.


----------



## Dadaria (23 Jul 2020)

rory dijo:


> Hombre, sabemos que está infravalorada, pero no sé si tanto como para valer más que el oro.
> 
> Pero ojalá.



Claro, tendrían que darse una serie de condiciones para que eso ocurriera, como que las reservas de plata física conocida igualasen a las de oro en volumen, lo cual podría ser posible antes de 2030 si el actual ritmo de consumo continúa inalterable, pero desde luego lo que es evidente a día de hoy es que ha desaparecido para siempre mucha plata física, por lo cual, los ratios históricos los considero algo desfasados.


----------



## Higadillas (23 Jul 2020)

A ver lo que tardan en caer las puertas y nos podemos adentrar en EL DORADO


----------



## Orooo (24 Jul 2020)

El oro apunto de romper maximos historicos en $ y en los medios desinformativos no dicen ni mu.

Eso quiere decir que aun le queda tiron para arriba.


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (24 Jul 2020)

Una pregunta de novato. Esta semana he comprado un puñado de onzas plata (a 21,98) y al ver la factura he visto que no me han cobrado IVA. ¿Es esto correcto? Pensaba que sólo el oro estaba exento.


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (24 Jul 2020)

La factura es clara, solo vienen las onzas por su precio y los gastos de envío. No sé si va incluido en los 21.98 € por onza, pero desde luego no viene desglosado.

Eso sí, en la factura trae a pie de página lo de "IVA incluido según artículo 138. Ley 37/1992".


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (24 Jul 2020)

Sí.


----------



## Erzam (24 Jul 2020)

Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> La factura es clara, solo vienen las onzas por su precio y los gastos de envío. No sé si va incluido en los 21.98 € por onza, pero desde luego no viene desglosado.
> 
> Eso sí, en la factura trae a pie de página lo de "IVA incluido según artículo 138. Ley 37/1992".



_Art. 138. Repercusión del Impuesto.

En las facturas que documenten las operaciones a que resulte aplicable este régimen especial, los sujetos pasivos no podrán consignar separadamente la cuota repercutida, debiendo entenderse ésta comprendida en el precio total de la operación.

No serán deducibles las cuotas soportadas por los adquirientes de bienes usados, objetos de arte, antigüedades u objetos de colección que les hayan sido entregados por sujetos pasivos revendedores con aplicación del régimen especial regulado en este capítulo._

Te han cobrado el IVA.


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (24 Jul 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> _Art. 138. Repercusión del Impuesto.
> 
> En las facturas que documenten las operaciones a que resulte aplicable este régimen especial, los sujetos pasivos no podrán consignar separadamente la cuota repercutida, debiendo entenderse ésta comprendida en el precio total de la operación.
> 
> ...



Perfecto, gracias, ya me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (24 Jul 2020)

*Aumento en el comercio de Comex a medida que el precio del oro establece nuevos registros de GBP, Yuan, Rupia, Plata + 19% para la semana hasta ahora*

Jueves, 7/23/2020 15:26

*LOS PRECIOS DE ORO* alcanzaron un nuevo récord de 9 años el jueves, alcanzando un máximo de apenas $ 30 por debajo del máximo histórico de $ 1920 en septiembre de 2011 en dólares estadounidenses y estableciendo nuevos récords en la mayoría de las otras monedas a medida que los nuevos casos de Covid-19 continuaron aumentando en todo el mundo.

El precio de la plata mientras tanto, se asomó por encima de $ 23 por onza, por segunda vez en 2 días durante la noche, hasta el 18,9% desde el último fin de semana, antes de retroceder 50 centavos a partir de ese nuevo máximo de 7 años.

Los precios del oro en el Yen japonés se ubicaron dentro del 1.2% del máximo histórico de enero de 1980, mientras que en China, fuente de la pandemia del SARS-CoV-2, el oro estableció nuevos máximos históricos en Yuan a más de ¥ 413 por gramo.

Sin embargo, la débil demanda local en la nación minera y de consumo número 1 del metal mantuvo ese precio del Yuan por encima de $ 35 por onza por debajo de las cotizaciones equivalentes en Londres, corazón del mercado global de lingotes.

El precio del oro en vivo del Reino Unido en libras por onza alcanzó un máximo de £ 1486 por onza, un 29,9% más para el año hasta la fecha y un 39,0% por encima del máximo alcanzado cuando Sterling colapsó en junio de 2016 en la victoria del referéndum de la UE para la campaña Brexit de Johnson.








Los precios del oro en la India también establecieron nuevos récords el jueves, con los aranceles de importación y el impuesto sobre las ventas, lo que supuso el costo del lingote para los consumidores de oro número 2 del mundo por encima de las 50,000 rupias por cada 10 gramos.

El oro para los inversores en euros también subió nuevamente, llegando a € 5 por onza del récord actual de mediados de mayo en € 1633.

El ETF de oro gigante SPDR Gold Trust (NYSEArca: GLD) se expandió ayer otro 0.4% para necesitar 1,225 toneladas de lingotes, la mayor cantidad desde mediados de marzo de 2013, víspera de la caída más pronunciada del oro en 3 décadas.

El competidor más barato, el producto iShares Gold (NYSEArca: IAU) también creció, recuperando la liquidación neta del día anterior del 0,5% para necesitar 473 toneladas de respaldo.

También de iShares, el ETF más grande de la plata (NYSEArca: SLV), mientras tanto, aumentó sus acciones en emisión un 1,4% para impulsar una entrada de 224 toneladas el martes, lo que equivale a más de 3 días de producción minera mundial, para alcanzar un nuevo récord de por vida de 17.082 toneladas.

Pero el movimiento real se produjo en los derivados de Comex, con contratos de futuros para la liquidación de Nueva York, anteriormente afectados por los operadores que cambiaron sus posiciones de cobertura y especulativas al mercado físico de Londres, y vieron un aumento del volumen del 41,9% en el oro y del 41,5% en la plata .

Mientras tanto, la negociación de contratos de opciones, que ofrece a los operadores especulativos un mayor apalancamiento del dinero que depositan, creció un 318,7% en oro en comparación con el miércoles de la semana pasada, y aumentó más de 5 veces en plata.








Surge in Comex Trading as Gold Price Sets New GBP, Yuan, Rupee Records, Silver +19% for Week So Far | Gold News

**************

esto se está poniendo interesante, echadle un vistazo a lo subrayado, tiene miga

a ver si el comex va a terminar muriendo precisamente por abusar de aquello para lo q está diseñado, recordad los 1500 minolles en plata física de sprott silver para los próximos dos años, como a la peña le siga dando por solicitar entrega física en el comex... nos vamos a reir

la posibilidad de q el comex salte por los aires no es ninguna locura, no hay metal suficiente si las solicitudes para entrega física siguen aumentando a este ritmo, el apalancamiento se les puede volver en contra, aquello q fue diseñado para desanimar a los inversores en metales físicos puede ahora convertirse en su talón de aquiles


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (24 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> a ver si el comex va a terminar muriendo precisamente por abusar de aquello para lo q está diseñado, recordad los 1500 minolles en plata física de sprott silver para los próximos dos años, *como a la peña le siga dando por solicitar entrega física* en el comex... nos vamos a reir
> 
> la posibilidad de q el comex salte por los aires no es ninguna locura, *no hay metal suficiente si las solicitudes para entrega física siguen aumentando* a este ritmo, el apalancamiento se les puede volver en contra, aquello q fue diseñado para desanimar a los inversores en metales físicos puede ahora convertirse en su talón de aquiles



Es que es un contrasentido comprar metal pero no solicitar su entrega, o lo que es lo mismo, permitir/incentivar un mercado de metal virtual. Siembran vientos y ahora temen a las tempestades.

Por cierto, leyendo Gold Has Only One Resistance Point Left: The All-Time High no he podido reparar en el gráfico de la evolución del precio del oro desde los 70:

*

*

¿No os recuerda al de una burbuja financiera estándar?




No digo que el oro esté burbujeado, sino que antes que eso creo que puede verse como una especie de "anti-burbuja", alcanzando valores más reales cuando se pone en tela de juicio la entelequia fiducidiaria, y depreciándose ("burbujeándose negativamente") justo cuando la estabilidad del dinero fiat camufla la burbuja financiera en la que vivimos desde los 80.


----------



## Dadaria (24 Jul 2020)

Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> Es que es un contrasentido comprar metal pero no solicitar su entrega, o lo que es lo mismo, permitir/incentivar un mercado de metal virtual. Siembran vientos y ahora temen a las tempestades.
> 
> Por cierto, leyendo Gold Has Only One Resistance Point Left: The All-Time High no he podido reparar en el gráfico de la evolución del precio del oro desde los 70:
> 
> ...



No es ningún contrasentido para aquellos a los que les interesa mantener deprimido el precio de los metales. Es muy simple, si lo que quieres es inundar el mercado de metales de papelitos que representan a estos (x20, x50), lo normal es dar facilidades a aquellos que demandan que se les devuelva el dinero fiat que vale más una comisión. Así te aseguras de que estos no sean una "inversión" atractiva para muchos, además de desviar el interés sobre la posesión física de estos por parte de pequeños y medianos inversores.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Jul 2020)

¿Os sirven monedas? ¿Tienen vuestros vendedores metal?


----------



## elias2 (24 Jul 2020)

Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato. Esta semana he comprado un puñado de onzas plata (a 21,98) y al ver la factura he visto que no me han cobrado IVA. ¿Es esto correcto? Pensaba que sólo el oro estaba exento.



Pero si el andorrano solo da precios de recompra de plata (a 21,47 la onza, por cierto).
Dices que le has comprado a 22 euros la onza?


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (24 Jul 2020)

elias2 dijo:


> Pero si el andorrano solo da precios de recompra de plata (a 21,47 la onza, por cierto).
> Dices que le has comprado a 22 euros la onza?



A 21,98 compré un puñado de Maples hace unos días y en el momento de escribir esto las tienen a 24.48 (Monedas de plata Canadá: Moneda de Plata Maple Leaf de Canadá 2020 1 oz)


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (24 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> No es ningún contrasentido para aquellos a los que les interesa mantener deprimido el precio de los metales. Es muy simple, si lo que quieres es inundar el mercado de metales de papelitos que representan a estos (x20, x50), lo normal es dar facilidades a aquellos que demandan que se les devuelva el dinero fiat que vale más una comisión. Así te aseguras de que estos no sean una "inversión" atractiva para muchos, además de desviar el interés sobre la posesión física de estos por parte de pequeños y medianos inversores.



Sí, entiendo el proceso, lo que es un contrasentido es que alguien compre oro pero no lo exija. Puede que el COMEX esté planteado con la idea de desincentivar las compras en metal físico, pero no deberían extrañarse si de repente un montón de gente les exige la entrega en físico cuando parece que llega la crisis...


----------



## angel220 (24 Jul 2020)

Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> Sí, entiendo el proceso, lo que es un contrasentido es que alguien compre oro pero no lo exija. Puede que el COMEX esté planteado con la idea de desincentivar las compras en metal físico, pero no deberían extrañarse si de repente un montón de gente les exige la entrega en físico cuando parece que llega la crisis...



Hola , eso lo tienen resuelto aplicando la clausula de fuerza mayor, donde te valoran el metal y te dan fiat. Problema para ellos es la bajada y perdida de confianza en ese mercado pero no mas (que no es poco, pero el personal olvida pronto)


----------



## SOY (24 Jul 2020)

Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> Es que es un contrasentido comprar metal pero no solicitar su entrega, o lo que es lo mismo, permitir/incentivar un mercado de metal virtual. Siembran vientos y ahora temen a las tempestades.



No es ningún contrasentido a condición de que el vendedor sea honesto. El problema es que no lo es. Al metal le da igual estar en un sitio o en otro, el problema surge cuando ese metal, que cuenta como comprado, no existe. Es lo que se llama ventas en corto al descubierto. Compras oro a alguien, confiando en que sea honesto y que te lo guarde hasta que demandes su entrega. La estafa está en que el vendedor te vende algo que no posee. El fraude se destapa cuando una masa crítica de compradores decide reclamar la entrega de lo que compró.



Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> Por cierto, leyendo Gold Has Only One Resistance Point Left: The All-Time High no he podido reparar en el gráfico de la evolución del precio del oro desde los 70:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, tienen parecido... tiene pinta de que ahora estamos dejando atrás la Bear trap y pronto llegará la "Atención de los medios".
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Jul 2020)

No tienen obligación de desglosar lo, seguro que avisa de impuestos incluidos.


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Jul 2020)

SOY dijo:


> No es ningún contrasentido a condición de que el vendedor sea honesto. El problema es que no lo es. Al metal le da igual estar en un sitio o en otro, el problema surge cuando ese metal, que cuenta como comprado, no existe. Es lo que se llama ventas en corto al descubierto. Compras oro a alguien, confiando en que sea honesto y que te lo guarde hasta que demandes su entrega. La estafa está en que el vendedor te vende algo que no posee. El fraude se destapa cuando una masa crítica de compradores decide reclamar la entrega de lo que compró.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se pierde la honestidad toda la sociedad se va a la mierda. Sin honestidad que garantías tienes tu de que no te están tomando el pelo cuando compras cualquier cosa? Ese tema es muy profundo y delicado. En espanha si abundara mas a todos nos iría mejor.


----------



## SOY (24 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Si se pierde la honestidad toda la sociedad se va a la mierda. Sin honestidad que garantías tienes tu de que no te están tomando el pelo cuando compras cualquier cosa? Ese tema es muy profundo y delicado. En espanha si abundara mas a todos nos iría mejor.



¿De qué honestidad hablas?, ¿de la honestidad del vendedor de coches?, ¿de la honestidad del político?, ¿de la honestidad del banquero?, ¿es eso lo que sostiene esta sociedad?. Despierta, no es la honestidad lo que sostiene esta sociedad sino todo lo contrario. A esta sociedad degenerada la sostienen la avaricia, la mentira y el miedo. 
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Jul 2020)

Caen esta tarde


----------



## Membroza (24 Jul 2020)

Hola a todos. Aquí otro que se subió al barco en enero después de leer vuestras clases magistrales y darme cuenta que la moneda fiat no es el verdadero dinero. Todo esto comenzó por haberme leído el libro de "Padre Rico, Padre Pobre", que sé que no hay que tomárselo al pie de la letra, pero su mensaje final es positivo.

Estaba el oro ya alto de precio, pero tenía tanta confianza de que era la mejor forma de preservar mi capital de aquí a las próximas décadas, que no me importaba mucho que estuviera "caro", sobretodo porque iba aprovechando en correcciones para comprar más.

Mi mujer me preguntaba desconfiada de por qué estaba invirtiendo tanto dinero en esa reliquia bárbara, pero conseguí educarla y hasta terminó de verlo bien y preguntarme si íbamos a comprar más.

Ahora a disfrutar del crucero, fue un placer haberos conocido.


----------



## Razkin (24 Jul 2020)

De nuevo atacamos, Animo!


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2020)

hoy no sera el día de máximos en $ pero no tardará

dejo esto

Financial System - A Hubristic Swindle | GoldBroker.com

El oro alcanzó un pico temporal en 2011 y reanudó la tendencia alcista en 2016. Las enormes cantidades de dinero que se imprimieron desde 2006, y que se aceleraron ahora en 2020, aún no se han reflejado adecuadamente en el precio del oro. Pero esto es lo que viene después.

Las perspectivas de un colapso monetario nunca han sido tan grandes para Occidente. Esto significa que las perspectivas para el oro son absolutamente excepcionales.

Pero hay más factores que afectan el precio del oro. Hay una escasez masiva de oro físico en los mercados de futuros y el sistema LBMA. A medida que el oro sube y los titulares de oro solicitan entrega física, no habrá oro disponible para liquidar las reclamaciones en papel. Solo hay dos resultados potenciales. Un incumplimiento del sistema LBMA que también significaría un colapso bancario total. Intentarán resolver los reclamos en papel moneda, pero eso también conducirá a incumplimientos eventualmente. 
Por supuesto, es posible que los bancos centrales impriman billones de dólares para salvar a los bancos y poder comprar el oro. El problema es que no hay oro disponible a precios actuales, sino solo a múltiplos del precio actual. Y cuanto más dinero impriman los bancos centrales, menos valdrá y más costará el oro. Entonces, una verdadera tarea de Sisyphean que está garantizada para fallar.

Es probable que la plata se mueva 3 veces más rápido que el oro, pero recuerde que es muy volátil y las correcciones serán viciosas. Si quieres dormir bien por la noche, posee solo oro. Aún con la relación oro / plata históricamente alta en 93, una asignación de 75% de oro físico y 25% en plata, es lo que aconsejamos a nuestros clientes actualmente.

Grandes cantidades de metales preciosos deben almacenarse preferiblemente fuera de su país de residencia y fuera del sistema financiero . Es muy arriesgado almacenar activos de preservación de la riqueza en un sistema bancario en quiebra, ya sea en la bóveda general del banco o en cajas de seguridad.

El oro y la plata están en la fase de aceleración. La tendencia será fuerte pero con las correcciones normales. El momento en que puede comprar oro por debajo de $ 2,000 y plata por debajo de $ 25 es muy limitado.



Lo de "preferiblemente fuera del país de residencia" es muy personal. Esto lo tiene que decidir cada uno según su caso
Lo de que asignen 75 y 25 en oro y plata también es un tema personal , yo actualmente estoy en 55% oro y 45% plata , 

Mi primera onza la compre a 998 euros ,,, que tiempos
Felicidades a todos los que estáis aportando a este hilo y a los hilos antiguos.Hilos que ya no están activos pero que formaron a muchas personas que actualmente también duermen a pierna suelta como nosotros.


----------



## Anuminas (24 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo solo compraría a peso (es decir precio bullion, lo que pagaría por una filarmonica), perfectas con estuche y certificado. Es su único plus. Y solo algunas muy determinadas. Y solo para revender en España. Y da igual la tirada.
> 
> Sin estuche ni certificado pues compraría una filarmónica en vez de la moneda FNMT que si la intento vender a precio filarmónica fuera de España por lo menos no se ríen como sí que harían si intentara vender una FNMT pelada del todo.
> Una moneda así de fea y totalmente desconocida no cuela. Por que habría de elegirla alguien fuera de España?
> ...



Muchas gracias por el post, creo que voy a dejar de comprar pakitos y 5 pesetas de plata aunque sea casi a peso.

Veo que ese premiun de compra, al final lo recuperas en la venta y es mas facil de vender a futuro.

Como primera opcion mi vendedor de confianza me vende 5 onzas del buho de atenas a 21€/unidad



¿es una opcion valida? estan brillantes pero metidas en cartones ¿eso modifica mucho el valor?¿es mejor en capsulas?

Acepto cualquier recomendacion no se si es mejor mas baratas sin factura como estas, o pagar mas y que sea de tienda


----------



## Muttley (24 Jul 2020)

Acabo de leer el comentario de @estupeharto en el post de “dónde estará la plata...“ y sobre cuando “es suficiente”.
Yo preferiría divagar un poco con el concepto de “tener el asiento reservado en el tren” o “estar servido”.
No voy a entrar en cantidades porque eso depende de cada uno, de cada economía personal. Lo que para uno son 100 otros son 500, 1000 etc. Y creo que no es tan relevante.
Es mucho más relevante en mi opinión el “conceto”.

PLATA
Hay diferentes tipos de activos, e idealmente un pasaje se compra con una cartera de posesiones equilibrada entre 
-onzas de inversión 999 bullion
-onzas de inversión 999 semipremium o premium de varios tamaños 
-monedas tipo duro internacionales o similares, pakillos de venta al peso. (0,875 o inferiores).
-medallas conmemorativas (0,925 o inferiores) de tamaño lo Más aproximado a onza.
-lingotes
-onzas históricas con valor numismático (8 reales...).
-Granalla 
Idealmente cada persona tendrá una proporción, pero creo que siempre es bueno un equilibrio. Si solo se tiene Bullion puro cuando haya que vender solo se tendrá ese mercado.
Si se tiene además premium, lingotes...pues el abanico de oferta se amplía y de igual manera los potenciales compradores también.
Importante el precio medio de adquisición, que dependerá de dos factores: tiempo (de adquisicion) y equilibrio de cartera. Logicamente no es igual una cartera bullion con mucho peso de 2012-2013 que una cartera con mucho peso 2018-2020. Y tampoco tendrá el mismo precio medio una cartera bullion que una cartera que incluya además monedas Históricas y onzas de inversión superpremium). 
Este precio medio yo lo pondría entre 17,5-20 euros puestas en casa y gastos incluidos según la composición de cartera en una cartera de más de 200 onzas.
Esto asegura tranquilidad por si a la plata le da por bajar de nuevo dramáticamente en los próximos años. Además que está comprobado que es imposible que baje de 15,5 euros como comprobamos en Marzo.
En mi caso el equilibrio de cartera viene dado por: sí, si, no, muy pocas, si, no, no.

ORO
Aqui hay menos variación de cartera , pero el ”conceto” Es similar.
-onzas inversión tipo bullion 999
-onzas de inversión 999 semipremium o premium
-fracciones historicas sin valor numismático (Alfonsinas, 20FFs...)
-onzas históricas o fracciones con valor numismático (8 escudos, 10$ Liberty Carson city...)
-lingotes 
(ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL)

Aqui de nuevo el equilibrio entre precio de adquisición y equilibrio de cartera dando por hecho que las fracciones siempre se venden más caras que las onzas. 
Un Precio medio de entre 1000-1300€ y al menos 4-5 onzas de oro de peso total se podría considerar “expuesto” al oro.
En mi caso el equilibrio es: si, si, si, muy pocas, no. 

Idealmente pues, lo que hemos llamado el billete de tren se consigue con al menos 200 onzas de plata con precio medio final de entre 17,5-20 euros y 4-5 onzas de oro entre 1000-1300. 
Cuanto más onzas y a menor precio pues más adelante se va en el tren.

Disclaimer: lo de las 200 onzas y 4-5 es orientativo y he dado estas cantidades para significar una exposición “relevante” de unos 8000 euros de adquisición. Lo dicho, para algunos esta será poco y para otros será mucho. 
Luego otra cosa será para “servir de pensión durante años”. Ahí evidentemente las cantidades deben ser (mucho) mayores.


----------



## Daviot (24 Jul 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el post, creo que voy a dejar de comprar pakitos y 5 pesetas de plata aunque sea casi a peso.
> 
> Veo que ese premiun de compra, al final lo recuperas en la venta y es mas facil de vender a futuro.
> 
> ...




Estas están genial, el fondo de la moneda con ondulaciones queda muy bien cuando la ves. Y lo más importante es una de las pocas monedas bullion que no da problemas de manchas de leche.

Estas monedas cuando las compras vienen sin nada, en un sobrecillo de plástico si acaso o sea que no hay ningún problema como vengan. Y no merece la pena gastar en cápsulas para las monedas básicas bullion como esta. Las cápsulas son para monedas bullion pero que pertenezcan a una colección o para las que tienen tiradas limitadas o para las de oro de 24 k que son más delicadas.


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuánta plata es suficiente?
> Cuándo pararíais de comprar?
> 10 kg, 20, 50, 100, ...?



yo personalmente , no dejo que los kg me nublen , se los kg que tengo por que lo tengo todo contabilizado en un excel , pero siempre he considerado que es un tema anecdótico para mi
Si que considero importante controlar el precio medio de compra y el tipo de moneda , si es bullion o con premium
También considero importante controlar los números en la cuenta corriente ,,, si exceden de una cantidad , les busco salida en mp's
Pero claro , esto tiene un limite y el del oro ya ha superado el precio limite que considero yo para comprar , y el de plata , para bullion también.
Las colecciones que tengo iniciadas las pienso continuar , pero no creo que compre mas monedas bullion de plata
Pero es un tema muy personal
Si tengo la suerte de continuar ahorrando con la que nos viene encima , tendré que buscar otro sitio donde depositarlo ,,, lo único que tengo claro es que en fiat es lo que mas riesgo tiene.
Esto es lo que pienso ahora , igual mañana cambio de opinión


----------



## FranMen (24 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Acabo de leer el comentario de @estupeharto en el post de “dónde estará la plata...“ y sobre cuando “es suficiente”.
> Yo preferiría divagar un poco con el concepto de “tener el asiento reservado en el tren” o “estar servido”.
> No voy a entrar en cantidades porque eso depende de cada uno, de cada economía personal. Lo que para uno son 100 otros son 500, 1000 etc. Y creo que no es tan relevante.
> Es mucho más relevante en mi opinión el “conceto”.
> ...



Un detalle, lo de “siempre” cuestan más las fracciones es relativo, en ocasiones el soberano está más barato que la onza, mismamente ayer en coininvest.
Con el billete que presentas da para viajar un año en el tren, está bien, pero dos años estaría mejor y para los muy precavidos 10 años, siempre que llevemos una vida sin excesos, otra cosa sería el que quiera ir en primera clase.
A más largo viaje y primera clase más proporción de oro. Viajes cortos y con presupuesto pequeño: plata


----------



## Anuminas (24 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Estas están genial, el fondo de la moneda con ondulaciones queda muy bien cuando la ves. Y lo más importante es una de las pocas monedas bullion que no da problemas de manchas de leche.
> 
> Estas monedas cuando las compras vienen sin nada, en un sobrecillo de plástico si acaso o sea que no hay ningún problema como vengan. Y no merece la pena gastar en cápsulas para las monedas básicas bullion como esta. Las cápsulas son para monedas bullion pero que pertenezcan a una colección o para las que tienen tiradas limitadas o para las de oro de 24 k que son más delicadas.



Gracias pues nada le voy a dar una vuelta pero creo que me voy a animar, a 21€ no parece mal precio, ademas lo de diversificar tipos de monedas que ha comentado *Muttley *dos post atras tiene todo el sentido del mundo.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> yo personalmente , no dejo que los kg me nublen , se los kg que tengo por que lo tengo todo contabilizado en un excel , pero siempre he considerado que es un tema anecdótico para mi
> Si que considero importante controlar el precio medio de compra y el tipo de moneda , si es bullion o con premium
> También considero importante controlar los números en la cuenta corriente ,,, si exceden de una cantidad , les busco salida en mp's
> Pero claro , esto tiene un limite y el del oro ya ha superado el precio limite que considero yo para comprar , y el de plata , para bullion también.
> ...



Pienso como tú, pero puede que la felicidad de hoy torne en amargura por no meterse a saco si mañana la plata sube a 40 y el oro pasa de los 3000


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2020)

si meterte a saco es pasar los limites de seguridad auto impuestos de saldo mínimo en cuenta , para mi seria un error. Ya no digamos el endeudarse para comprar mas.
La amargura solo podría llegar si sabiendo las posibilidades de lo que pueda pasar no tuviera ni un gramo de plata
Tengo la que puedo tener según mis posibilidades


----------



## Muttley (24 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Un detalle, lo de “siempre” cuestan más las fracciones es relativo, en ocasiones el soberano está más barato que la onza, mismamente ayer en coininvest.
> Con el billete que presentas da para viajar un año en el tren, está bien, pero dos años estaría mejor y para los muy precavidos 10 años, siempre que llevemos una vida sin excesos, otra cosa sería el que quiera ir en primera clase.
> A más largo viaje y primera clase más proporción de oro. Viajes cortos y con presupuesto pequeño: plata



Mayor porcentaje de plata también indica una “cartera” más especulativa y más “chicharrera” todo esto llevado al metal precioso físico claro
También depende del ratio oro/plata. Hay temporadas convenientes para comprar ambos metales.
Y si, la idea de un año Me cuadra. Por eso lo pongo como exposición “mínima”. 
Para viajes más largos...pues se multiplica por el factor,
10 años....2000 onzas de plata y 40 de oro? Eso ya son palabras mayores.

Y como menciona @timi en el post anterior comprar oro y plata físico a crédito es como abonar el huerto de verduras con sal. 
Sal-drá mal.


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Jul 2020)

Entonces, a los precios que hay ahora (24€ la onza de plata y 1.700€ la de oro) asi redondeando, y hablando de una inversión pequeña ¿es un error comprar más? Objetivo reserva de valor a largo plazo, no especulación... Si se supone que va a subir un huevo, aunque a dia de hoy uno ya vaya tarde, sigue siendo conveniente..¿?. Por lo de que si en 6 meses valen 40 y 3.000....... pienses ME CAGO EN TODO debí cambiar papelitos fiat en aquel momento, por metal.... Y por descontado que son papelitos fiat que me "sobran"........ soy un mar de dudas....... saludos


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Entonces, a los precios que hay ahora (24€ la onza de plata y 1.700€ la de oro) asi redondeando, y hablando de una inversión pequeña ¿es un error comprar más? Objetivo reserva de valor a largo plazo, no especulación... Si se supone que va a subir un huevo, aunque a dia de hoy uno ya vaya tarde, sigue siendo conveniente..¿?. Por lo de que si en 6 meses valen 40 y 3.000....... pienses ME CAGO EN TODO debí cambiar papelitos fiat en aquel momento, por metal.... Y por descontado que son papelitos fiat que me "sobran"........ soy un mar de dudas....... saludos



te puedo decir lo que yo haría , pero no es lo que te recomiendo , cada uno sabe lo suyo y tiene que asumir sus riesgos
si no tuviera ni un gramo de oro y en cuenta tuviera pongamos 50.000 , no me lo pensaría en comprar 20.000 en oro aprovechando las caídas futuras ,,, que las tendremos
NO ES EL CASO , pero si tuviera 50.000 en oro y 30.000 en euros , me quedaría quieto parado.
Pero cada persona es un mundo
Ya lo he comentado en el pasado , para mi el oro es un seguro , y la plata es mi plan de jubilación,,,, me quedan unos 20 años para jubilarme , si no me jubilan antes
Me veo en el hilo de compraventa en 20 años , poniendo un par de monedas al mes a la venta para complementar la pensión


----------



## frankie83 (24 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esperad al pullback amigos, si los que queráis comprar hacedlo entonces, sera una oportunidad historica y quizas la ultima a estos precios, hablo de menos de 20$.



Yo lo que veo es que para comprar en físico no están disponibles esas bajadas pullbacks o como queramos llamar los retrocesos de precio.. cuando bajo en marzo a 11 yo hubiera comprado un kilo pero nadie aparecía para vendermelo y los precios online al revés subían, o estas metido en papel bolsa o cosas que no controlo o en la realidad los precios van más “laminados”, “amortiguados”, no es posible comprar al precio del día en concreto en el que queramos comprar


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esperad al pullback amigos, si los que queráis comprar hacedlo entonces, sera una oportunidad historica y quizas la ultima a estos precios, hablo de menos de 20$.



Ojalá haya un pullback de esos, estaré atento, gracias por vuestras respuestas. Soy novato como salta a la vista. Otra pregunta que me surge es, ¿porqué algunos comentáis que las onzas de plata bullion típicas, Britannias, Maple, Canguros, Filarmónicas, etc.... tampoco es que sea muy buena acumular de esas? ¿Cuales son las bullion premium? Entiendo que habrá piezas con valor histórico/numismático, imaginaros si se me escapa el mercado normal, lo que se me escapa la especialización numismática... jeje gracias a todos se aprende un huevo aqui


----------



## Daviot (24 Jul 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Gracias pues nada le voy a dar una vuelta pero creo que me voy a animar, a 21€ no parece mal precio, ademas lo de diversificar tipos de monedas que ha comentado *Muttley *dos post atras tiene todo el sentido del mundo.



Lo raro es que te estén esperando a ese precio y no hayan volado. El precio spot está ahora mismo a 19,52 y 21 euros por esos mochuelos es un regalo.


----------



## Anuminas (24 Jul 2020)

De todas formas igual es normal,pero no habia visto un mercado tan raro en mi vida, las tiendas tienen poco stock, se vende la plata bastante por encima de lo que cuesta por SPOT.

Igual son habituales estas divergencias pero yo flipo, ¿son problemas de suministro por el coronavirus? si teneis algun link que lo explique lo agradeceria, me gusta aprender



Daviot dijo:


> Lo raro es que te estén esperando a ese precio y no hayan volado. El precio spot está ahora mismo a 19,52 y 21 euros por esos mochuelos es un regalo.



Ya le conozco de antes me vende, la plata de paquitos y francos a precio spot cuando quiere comprar mas cosas y quiere liquidez. De hecho las 10 onzas de buho de atenas todavia ni le han llegado.

Pero en general donde mejores precios he encontrado ha sido en numismaticas he estado comprando pakitos a 7.75€ en grandes cantidades en todocoleccion.


----------



## Anuminas (24 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Te recomiendo youtube, hay youtubers que se dedican a acumular y suben todos los dias videos muy educativos en donde tratam todo lo relacionado con la plata, todos los dudas que te puedan surgir y lo que ni te habias planteado hasta ahora... te dejo algunos, eso si son americanos/ingleses: international stacker, yankee stacking, shadow stacker, silver dragons, silver joker, silver slayer, black bullion... y muchos mas. Estos dos ultimos se dedican a informar de las noticias diarias mas importantes con los MPs o de la economia que afecten diariamente en la cotizacion de los mismos. Tienen miles y miles de onzas acumuladas. Hay videos de su stack al completo. Un gran descubrimiento para mi.
> 
> Una cosa os digo: TODOS ellos coinciden en el pullback que se viene en la plata.



Gracias me pongo, porque llevo mucho tiempo en temas de economia y estoy flipando un poco, me parece muy interesante como poco.


----------



## Daviot (24 Jul 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> De todas formas igual es normal,pero no habia visto un mercado tan raro en mi vida, las tiendas tienen poco stock, se vende la plata bastante por encima de lo que cuesta por SPOT.
> 
> Igual son habituales estas divergencias pero yo flipo, ¿son problemas de suministro por el coronavirus? si teneis algun link que lo explique lo agradeceria, me gusta aprender



Claro, la gente que estamos en este mundillo sabemos que está subiendo y puede subir bastante más y compramos. A eso le sumamos que se tuvieron que cerrar minas por la pandemia pero al regrersar la actividad las mineras han visto que el precio papel spot no refleja su precio mínimo de coste de extracción y no se abren nuevas minas o no se incrementa la producción.

Otras mineras como First Majestic han decidido no vender su plata al mercado sino convertirlas en rounds y en lingotes y venderlos directamente como bullion a precio tienda.

Las tiendas de inversión también ven que el precio sube y ellos también juegan a ganar más subiendo los premiums y guardando o retirando lo que les interesa para sacarlo a la venta más adelante cuando el precio sea más elevado.

A todo esto también le tenemos que sumar que está entrando gente nueva que también quiere invertir.


----------



## Membroza (24 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Entonces, a los precios que hay ahora (24€ la onza de plata y 1.700€ la de oro) asi redondeando, y hablando de una inversión pequeña ¿es un error comprar más? Objetivo reserva de valor a largo plazo, no especulación... Si se supone que va a subir un huevo, aunque a dia de hoy uno ya vaya tarde, sigue siendo conveniente..¿?. Por lo de que si en 6 meses valen 40 y 3.000....... pienses ME CAGO EN TODO debí cambiar papelitos fiat en aquel momento, por metal.... Y por descontado que son papelitos fiat que me "sobran"........ soy un mar de dudas....... saludos



Si no necesitas ese dinero de verdad, no pensabas invertirlo en otra cosa y además tienes un horizonte temporal, pongamos de al menos dos décadas para cambiarlo a fiat de nuevo, entonces yo lo que haría sería comprar poco a poco en caídas e ir promediando y sin comprar por supuesto en máximos.

Si lo que quieres es especular, pues más efectivo que inviertas en mineras. Por aquí hay un tema sobre eso.

Otra cosa: la compra de físico es una manera de preservar de forma inteligente tu patrimonio. No te esperes pegar el pelotazo, porque entonces te vas a decepcionar.

Y lo más importante: no FOMO y sin prisa, que hay una vida entera para acumular.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Entonces, a los precios que hay ahora (24€ la onza de plata y 1.700€ la de oro) asi redondeando, y hablando de una inversión pequeña ¿es un error comprar más? Objetivo reserva de valor a largo plazo, no especulación... Si se supone que va a subir un huevo, aunque a dia de hoy uno ya vaya tarde, sigue siendo conveniente..¿?. Por lo de que si en 6 meses valen 40 y 3.000....... pienses ME CAGO EN TODO debí cambiar papelitos fiat en aquel momento, por metal.... Y por descontado que son papelitos fiat que me "sobran"........ soy un mar de dudas....... saludos



Si has entrado recientemente, qué se le va a hacer, ya no se puede volver atrås. Yo también soy un recién llegado y vi claro que tenía que hacer deberes.
En ese monento estaba en máximos. Como ahora.
Da cosa. Pero si quieres seguir estando fuera o dentro, es lo que te tienes que plantear.
Depende de cada uno y su situación.
Aquí no hay nada seguro. Además hay manos fuertes que lo manipulan.
Pero, sabes lo bueno?, fuera hace más frío.
Entrando solo hace unos meses y comprando a buen precio tengo media 200 € y 2 € por debajo.
Solo con ver la cantidad de dinero de monopoly que están sacando cada día, te puedes hacer una idea de lo que va a pasar sí o sí.
Se podría decir aquello de maricón el último, pero es que es así.
Ojo, siempre sopesando todo y dependiendo de la situación de cada uno. La cabeza lo primero, incluye la paciencia y también la decisión y valor.
Pero vaya, que es tiro hecho


----------



## estupeharto (24 Jul 2020)

Con la capulla de la plata, ves con más cuidado.
Puede bajar con la manipulación y diente de sierra acostumbrado, y ahí habría que estar con la escopeta cargada y gatillo en mano.
Disparar ahora te podría salir más caro.
Con el oro no veo tanto riesgo.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Jul 2020)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que para comprar en físico no están disponibles esas bajadas pullbacks o como queramos llamar los retrocesos de precio.. cuando bajo en marzo a 11 yo hubiera comprado un kilo pero nadie aparecía para vendermelo y los precios online al revés subían, o estas metido en papel bolsa o cosas que no controlo o en la realidad los precios van más “laminados”, “amortiguados”, no es posible comprar al precio del día en concreto en el que queramos comprar



En físico los dealers son como las gasolineras, los precios solo los mueven hacia arriba


----------



## Daviot (24 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se podría decir aquello de maricón el último, pero es que es así.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Jul 2020)

Una pregunta que quizás os parezca idiota pero a mi me carcome.
Yo solo me muevo con oro, salvo algunas monedas sueltas no tengo nada plata pero es que me está tentando la platilla.
Mi pregunta tonta ¿como hacéis para el día de mañana vender la plata?
Me explico:
Tu compras 1 kg de plata hoy y te clavan el IVA, la plata sube (o baja) y la queréis vender,. Si ese kg de plata cuando lo compraste costaba 1000 € (210 de IVA) y luego 900 (189 de IVA) ¿Repercutís ese precio en el comprado o sólo lo pagan a spot sin impuestos?
Es que me mata que si me pongo a guardar plata con el fin de ahorrar y mañana, Dios no lo quiera, necesito vender por una urgencia veo que en las casas de compra venta no pagan ese IVA, sólo a spot.
No sé si me explico.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Anuminas (24 Jul 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una pregunta que quizás os parezca idiota pero a mi me carcome.
> Yo solo me muevo con oro, salvo algunas monedas sueltas no tengo nada plata pero es que me está tentando la platilla.
> Mi pregunta tonta ¿como hacéis para el día de mañana vender la plata?
> Me explico:
> ...



Yo he comprado a particulares a precio casi de spot sin IVA ni factura ni nada.

Pero la mayoría compra a tiendas que le cobran el IVA y evidentemente lo tiene en cuenta en el precio al venderlo, pero también tienes factura de tienda que es una garantía.

Pero al final como todo, yo supongo que al final mas que calcular la revalorizaron lo que haces es buscar a cuanto se venden en ese momento unas piezas parecidas, ya sean pakillos, filarmonicas o Bestias de la reina edición limitada.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Jul 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una pregunta que quizás os parezca idiota pero a mi me carcome.
> Yo solo me muevo con oro, salvo algunas monedas sueltas no tengo nada plata pero es que me está tentando la platilla.
> Mi pregunta tonta ¿como hacéis para el día de mañana vender la plata?
> Me explico:
> ...



¿Y si el día de mañana el oro tiene iva?
¿Y si el día de mañana la plata no tiene iva?
Lo importante es el valor intrínseco frente a otras opciones con valor tendiente a cero.
En el peor de los casos, el iva no será lo importante, sino su valor, revalorización, refugio...

El oro también paga impuestos (por ahora solo sobre plusvalías) si se vende formalmente.

A la hora de venderla tendrá un valor que serå sobre el que gire la oferta y la demanda y las opciones.

En la página de andorrano el otro día recompraban por encima de spot.
Si tiene valor tendrá demanda y salida.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y si el día de mañana el oro tiene iva?
> ¿Y si el día de mañana la plata no tiene iva?
> Lo importante es el valor intrínseco frente a otras opciones con valor tendiente a cero.
> En el peor de los casos, el iva no será lo importante, sino su valor, revalorización, refugio...
> ...



Lo tengo en cuenta, amigo pero yo pregunto por el modus operandi.
Un abrazo, en todo lo demás coincido contigo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Entonces, a los precios que hay ahora (24€ la onza de plata y 1.700€ la de oro) asi redondeando, y hablando de una inversión pequeña ¿es un error comprar más? Objetivo reserva de valor a largo plazo, no especulación... Si se supone que va a subir un huevo, aunque a dia de hoy uno ya vaya tarde, sigue siendo conveniente..¿?. Por lo de que si en 6 meses valen 40 y 3.000....... pienses ME CAGO EN TODO debí cambiar papelitos fiat en aquel momento, por metal.... Y por descontado que son papelitos fiat que me "sobran"........ soy un mar de dudas....... saludos



Yo tambien he entrado tarde... En mi caso realmente cuando lo tuve claro fue tras ver esta página:

True Prices Measured in Gold


No se trata de que el oro suba de precio, sino de que el fiat pierde valor. Valorar las cosasven la reliquia bárbara te cambia el chip.

Y sobre todo tiene la funcion de seguro, me explico:

Escenario A. Es cierto que nadie tiene una bola de cristal... Es posible que el covid desaparezca como vino, haya una recuperación economica brutal y el oro pase a valer la mitad... En ese caso estare encantado ganandome honradamente la vida con mi trabajo y disfrutando en la intimidad de mis onzas que pasaran a mis hijos... No problem

Escenario B. Vayamos al otro extremo y que pongamos los ingeridientes octubristas que queramos: impago de pensiones, hiperinflacion, reset económico, expropiación de cuentas corrientes... En estos casos el oro funciona como un seguro... Nuestras onzas van a valer mucho...pero sinceramente os lo regalo.

Escenario Intermedio. Situacion jodida pero no apocalíptica. Podremos hacer nuestra vida y el oro irá subiendo...

Visto asi, el oro nunca es mala inversión, logicamente mejor haber comprado a 1200 que a 1500, y mejor a 1500 que a 1700, pero no tiene sentido llorar por el agua pasada

Un consejo es ir metiendo poco a poco, ir aprovechando los recortes que los habra.

Suerte con lo que decidas

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Jul 2020)

Yo tengo onzas compradas a 950€ en 2013 y otras compradas en la subasta de ayer.

Mi forma de entender el equilibrio no depende del precio si no de la proporción respecto al resto de mis activos.

Si tengo poca liquidez no compro y si tengo liquidez convierto parte de esos billetes en metales.

Además como soy coleccionista y no repito piezas lo trato no solo como una inversión si no como un hobby al que además le ganaría dinero si necesitara vender.

Es una forma de entenderlo como otra cualquiera.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## conde84 (25 Jul 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Lo tengo en cuenta, amigo pero yo pregunto por el modus operandi.
> Un abrazo, en todo lo demás coincido contigo.



El modus operandi es vender a un particular y olvidarte de venderlo a donde lo compraste.


----------



## Tichy (25 Jul 2020)

Un poco de historia: 
En noviembre de 2012 era difícil encontrar onzas bullion de plata corrientes por menos de 29 euros (Filarmonicas o Maples), las de oro se acercaban a 1400. Cuando Obama fue reelegido, el sentimiento generalizado era que la impresora de dólares se iba a disparar (más) y la plata y el oro subirían en vertical. 
El puñado de zumbaos que andábamos por aquí esperábamos como locos que llegara enero para comprar plata a buen precio en Alemania (que entonces tenía allí IVA reducido, pero con cupos limitados a la UE, de modo que solo te servían hasta acabar el cupo). 
El caso es que muchos hicimos nuestros pedidos de plata el 2 de enero (antes de que subiera a las nubes) y.... y la plata comenzó a caer hasta acabar el 2013 a menos de 14€.
Solo quiero decir que ojo con las predicciones y los trenes que se han pasado para siempre. Puede ser que hayan pasado. O no. 
El único método seguro, que es el que yo sigo desde hace años es comprar cuando sube... y cuando baja. Pero nunca de golpe. 
El oro que compré en el 2012, hoy está revalorizado en euros, pero la plata, no. Ojo con esto, hay quien puede pegar el pelotazo en tres meses pero lo normal es que esto sea una carrera de fondo.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Un poco de historia:
> En noviembre de 2012 era difícil encontrar onzas bullion de plata corrientes por menos de 29 euros (Filarmonicas o Maples), las de oro se acercaban a 1400. Cuando Obama fue reelegido, el sentimiento generalizado era que la impresora de dólares se iba a disparar (más) y la plata y el oro subirían en vertical.
> El puñado de zumbaos que andábamos por aquí esperábamos como locos que llegara enero para comprar plata a buen precio en Alemania (que entonces tenía allí IVA reducido, pero con cupos limitados a la UE, de modo que solo te servían hasta acabar el cupo).
> El caso es que muchos hicimos nuestros pedidos de plata el 2 de enero (antes de que subiera a las nubes) y.... y la plata comenzó a caer hasta acabar el 2013 a menos de 14€.
> ...



Qué pasa, que aquí solo escribes para alardear de tus fracasos??? Que prepotencia!!

Ojala seas algo más humilde y empieces a escribir cuando ganes y nos dejes de restregar a la cara tus derrotas


----------



## mabv1976 (25 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Un poco de historia:
> En noviembre de 2012 era difícil encontrar onzas bullion de plata corrientes por menos de 29 euros (Filarmonicas o Maples), las de oro se acercaban a 1400. Cuando Obama fue reelegido, el sentimiento generalizado era que la impresora de dólares se iba a disparar (más) y la plata y el oro subirían en vertical.
> El puñado de zumbaos que andábamos por aquí esperábamos como locos que llegara enero para comprar plata a buen precio en Alemania (que entonces tenía allí IVA reducido, pero con cupos limitados a la UE, de modo que solo te servían hasta acabar el cupo).
> El caso es que muchos hicimos nuestros pedidos de plata el 2 de enero (antes de que subiera a las nubes) y.... y la plata comenzó a caer hasta acabar el 2013 a menos de 14€.
> ...




Aquí se presenta un zumbao de esos que hizo acopio en 2012-2013... evidentemente compramos porque teníamos la sensación que todo se iba al guano, y en teoría así era... luego le dieron unas cuantas patadas al bote y sigue el juego..
Es verdad que las señales ahora son mucho más preocupantes porque el sistema financiero ya tiene un malo a quien echar la culpa si en unos meses viene algún tipo de crack, la dichosa pandemia, que por ello pueden dejar caer todo para reinstaurar un nuevo modelo, las señales son muy claras, de hecho si no tuviera ya hechos los deberes de hace mucho me liaría a comprar. Pero hay que tener muy en cuenta lo que dice Tichy y lo que comenta el forero Harrymorgan. TENED EN CUENTA TODAS LAS ALTERNATIVAS, creo que la mayoría de los que compramos en 2012-2013 lo hicimos con conocimiento que los metales son un seguro y que se puede dar el caso que todo se estabilice y los precios bajen de nuevo, no se debería invertir lo que se necesita, se debería invertir pensando que posiblemente quede como un complemento de jubilación, una forma de aguantar la inflación o incluso una posible herencia a la familia, quiero pensar que la mayoría de los que compramos en aquella época (joe, me siento el abuelo cebolleta) hemos aguantado con nuestro tesoro a buen recaudo sin tener necesidad de vender, pero hay que tener en cuenta que os metéis en un juego con las cartas marcadas por los grandes bancos, y que lo lógico no siempre sucede, y si no que nos lo cuenten a los metaleros en abril de 2013, Chipre intervenida, inestabilidad total, el bitcoin disparado...y los metales bajando lo nunca visto en unos días por unas masivas y sospechosas venta en corto...

La norma que me gusta es, invierte en metales lo que no necesites a corto-medio plazo, pero tampoco me hagáis caso, es sólo una opinión


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2020)

*@mabv1976 
@Tichy *
buenos consejos que nos dais
Los metaleros , no somos unos zumbados que lo metemos todo en metal porque se viene el apocalipsis , ponemos en mp's la parte que no necesitamos para una buena temporada. Si lo que se busca es un pelotazo , para eso ya existe el papel.
Recuerdo perfectamente esa época de 2009 , 2011,, yo no podía invertir en metales , estaba liquidando deudas como un loco. En ese momento si que tuve unos meses que vivía al día , sin un euro ahorrado , pero sin deudas. 
Si en ese momento se hubiera disparado la plata y el oro y yo sin un gramo , tendría actualmente la conciencia muy tranquila , estaba por otras cosas
Mi suerte fue que pude empezar a ahorrar en metal cuando el oro toco fondo desde 2011-12.
Lo que esta claro , es que esto es una carrera de fondo. Si el oro baja , es que tenemos otras posibilidades de ahorro , y si sube es que estamos de mierda hasta el cuello. De momento no tiene pinta de parar de subir.

mucha suerte a todos y que tengamos buenas decisiones.


----------



## Tichy (25 Jul 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Qué pasa, que aquí solo escribes para alardear de tus fracasos??? Que prepotencia!!
> 
> Ojala seas algo más humilde y empieces a escribir cuando ganes y nos dejes de restregar a la cara tus derrotas



Huy, pues no crea. Si llego a poner mi cartera de acciones, ahí sí que tengo para "presumir"...


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2020)

Escribiré un post digno de conspiraciones basándome en el histórico del oro desde que Nixon abandono " temporalmente " el patrón oro.
Primero puntualizar las palabras de Nixon , TEMPORAL, pueden ser 30 años , 50 o 100 ,, temporal .El que le escribió el discurso sabrá a que se refería. Nosotros no tenemos forma de saberlo

Bien , el gráfico tiene 3 máximos y 3 mínimos
los mínimos son 100$ , 300$ y 1000$ mas o menos
los máximos son 200$ , 600$ y 1800$ mas o menos

si seguimos esta progresión , tenemos que el próximo máximo sera de 5400$??
y los mínimos serán de 3000$?

eso seria si siguen el mismo juego actual , es decir , seguir dando patadas a la lata
Si deciden dejar de patear la lata , es decir volver al patrón oro , que Nixon dejo claro que era de forma temporal , tened claro que el fiat que tengamos no valdrá nada , no se lo que costara el oro , mas que nada porque no lo podremos comparar con el fiat actual , pero el fiat no servirá. O lo que es lo mismo , el oro valdrá infinito comparado con el fiat actual.
La realidad es que no es el oro el que fluctúa , sino las monedas fiduciarias , este es el gran engaño en el que vivimos.
Es como si estuviéramos en un ascensor transparente(el fiat) y fuera estuviera el oro. Al pulsar el botón de la planta de abajo , la impresión es que el oro esta subiendo ,,, pero no , es un efecto óptico , el oro esta quieto , somos nosotros que nos movemos ( fiat)
Si tuviéramos una bola de cristal , sabríamos exactamente cuando es buen momento para subir al ascensor o quedarnos en planta. 
Es por esto esto que a largo plazo es caballo ganador , pero en un momento dado puede ser temporalmente una mala decisión.
Si es dinero que no necesitaremos una larga temporada , podemos tener el lujo de no acertar el momento propicio.
No estoy invitando a nadie a comprar , son pensamientos personales que expongo y que pueden casi seguro ser erróneos.
Y perdón por desbarrar de esta forma

Buen fin de semana


----------



## Anuminas (25 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> Escribiré un post digno de conspiraciones



Y tanto, ni pies ni cabeza, escribir tanto para no decir nada, absolutamente nada todo preguntas y elucubraciones


----------



## Alfaqueque (25 Jul 2020)

Hola a todos. Os dejo la segunda parte del documental (parece que son 5 partes).
Un saludo a todos los metaleros de bien.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> *@mabv1976
> @Tichy *
> buenos consejos que nos dais
> Los metaleros , no somos unos zumbados que lo metemos todo en metal porque se viene el apocalipsis , ponemos en mp's la parte que no necesitamos para una buena temporada. Si lo que se busca es un pelotazo , para eso ya existe el papel.
> ...



Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo, el 90% de mi patrimonio líquido desde mediados de los años 80 siempre a estado en mps, (95% oro), a parte de lo inmobiliario, (que esto me ha caído, pues nunca he sido muy afín a lo inmobiliario). 

Siempre he dormido genial, creo que ha sido una de las mejores decisiones de mi vida, junto a comprarme cuando salió la Yamaha Súper Tenere.


----------



## Xenomorfo (25 Jul 2020)

El mayor default de la historia no es el nuestro

Oro, el activo indispensable en su cartera


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Jul 2020)




----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

Tengo alguna Alfonsina de esa época sobre las 10.000 pesetas ( estas entonces tenían mucho más premium que ahora), pero yo ya andaba entonces por Francia y Suiza, creo recordar que estaba el Franco Francés sobre 27/30 pesetas el cambio. 
Lo que sí recuerdo es que en esa época el bullion en España andaba a premiums del 8/10% como mínimo, la entrada de el era exclusivamente por Francia, Bélgica y Suiza, también mucho Napoleón entraba vía Argelia, recuerdo a los numismaticos de aquella época españoles suministrandose por estas vías, en Suiza en los bancos comerciales compraban a spot, pedían lotes de 100 Napoleónes y cuando salían del banco se iban a la cafetería de enfrente a examinar el lote y de vez en cuando les salía un 20 pesetas y era una fiesta para ellos, (los lotes traían mezclado Napoleónes, pesetas, liras incluso 20 dracma a, todo lo que fuera un 5.80).
Un rizos o un buen pelón incluso de 20 pesetas podían cuadruplicar el spot en España.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

Lo que si recuerdo perfectamente era numismaticos Españoles que traían Reales de 100 de Isabel II, años y cecas comunes y los cambiaban rapidísimamente con numismaticos Franceses, Suizos e Ingleses por 2 soberanos, ese cambio 1 100 Rs x 2 Soberanos se estuvo haciendo hasta casi el 2000, a día de hoy pese a que una buena Isabel tiene un fuerte premium no llegaría a 2 soberanos ni loco (siempre años cecas comunes claro).


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

En España no veían muchas onzas por entonces, algunos krugers y 20$ nada más en grande los 100 Fcs era lo normal, maples juraría que ni existían aún y demás bullion seguro que no, se empezaban a ver los krugers


----------



## sky21 (25 Jul 2020)

Donde veis el techo de la plata? Es momento para entrar hoy mismo?


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Jul 2020)

Adjunto de nuevo con la evolucion del par Trolar/Pts. desde 1960.


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Jul 2020)

Unos cálculos, aproximadamente:

Año 1970 - Precio medio Oro: 2500 Pts. -----> 15 Eur/Ozt. (Quién pudiera haber comprado... seguro que tenías que ser amigo de Franco para encontrar onzas)
Año 1975 - Precio medio Oro: 9400 Pts. -----> 56 Eur/Ozt.
Año 1980 - Precio medio Oro: 44000 Pts. ---> 264 Eur/Ozt.
Año 1985 - Precio medio Oro: 54000 Pts. ---> 324 Eur/Ozt.
Año 1990 - Precio medio Oro: 73000 Pts. ---> 438 Eur/Ozt.
Año 1995 - Precio medio Oro: 47000 Pts. ---> 282 Eur/Ozt.
Año 2000 - Precio medio Oro: 50000 Pts. ---> 300 Eur/Ozt.


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2020)

A Record 170 Tons Of Physical Gold Were Just Delivered On The COMEX: Here's Why


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

sky21 dijo:


> Donde veis el techo de la plata? Es momento para entrar hoy mismo?



120/160 €


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2020)

@Piel de Luna , y la relación oro/plata donde la situarías en el futuro?


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

En Francia que era mi mercado, un 20$ calidad normalita, (MBC/mbc+ por ejemplo) spot más 10% más o menos, USA siempre ha estado bien pagada, y los indios de 10,5 y 2.5$ aún más premium, los indios casi todos tienen muy buenas conservaciones, les pillo la 1er guerra mundial cerca y casi no circularon y se atesoraron, los 20 y 10 $ Coronet si que habían circulado ya bastante con lo cual cuando se pilla un EBC+ o incluso raspando el SC se dispara el premium, tanto antes como ahora. 
Evidentemente conforme vaya subiendo y ha ido subiendo el metal, los premiums tienden a reducirse, por ejemplo, las mismísimas Isabel II mencionadas anteriormente. 
Por eso siempre le aconseje a la gente que nunca deje que se mezcle la numismatica con la inversión, muchas veces se empieza por la inversión y la numismatica tira de uno hasta que lo atrapa y confunde inversión con numismatica y esto es negativo, hay que tener claro que cuando me compro un Napoleón estoy invirtiendo y cuando me compro un doblon de Carlos III estoy alimentando mi afición, que he elegido que sea esta en vez de la caza, la pesca, las motos etc, etc....


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> @Piel de Luna , y la relación oro/plata donde la situarías en el futuro?



1/40

Todo de mi librillo, que puede estar equivocado, como no, pero es al que tengo que seguir.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)




----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

Me gustaría, pero es complicado calcular un precio objetivo con unas Fiat que seguramente mueran de "éxito".


----------



## timi (25 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1/40
> 
> Todo de mi librillo, que puede estar equivocado, como no, pero es al que tengo que seguir.



Supongamos el caso que la relación oro/plata llega a 40 , supongamos el caso que yo sigo sin necesitar vender , si busco a un comercial de metales preciosos y le propongo un cambio de 42 onzas bullion de plata por una de oro , crees que se reiría de mi o me lo quitaría de las manos? seria necesario incrementar un poco las onzas de plata?


Gracias


----------



## Dadaria (25 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> 1/40
> 
> Todo de mi librillo, que puede estar equivocado, como no, pero es al que tengo que seguir.



Supongo que estarás utilizando un análisis técnico, pero con la progresiva reducción de las existencias de plata física a lo largo de las últimas décadas, ¿no crees que ese ratio se pueda reducir aún más? Sabemos que la plata es quizás unos de los elementos más manipulados del mundo, pero creo que el límite está en el físico en existencia


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Supongo que estarás utilizando un análisis técnico, pero con la progresiva reducción de las existencias de plata física a lo largo de las últimas décadas, ¿no crees que ese ratio se pueda reducir aún más? Sabemos que la plata es quizás unos de los elementos más manipulados del mundo, pero creo que el límite está en el físico en existencia



Si, pero el oro es "el dinero" eso que tanta falta hará.


----------



## Piel de Luna (25 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> Supongamos el caso que la relación oro/plata llega a 40 , supongamos el caso que yo sigo sin necesitar vender , si busco a un comercial de metales preciosos y le propongo un cambio de 42 onzas bullion de plata por una de oro , crees que se reiría de mi o me lo quitaría de las manos? seria necesario incrementar un poco las onzas de plata?
> 
> 
> Gracias



No se reirá de ti, pero si es cierto que de aquí hacia atrás ante una brusca subida del oro el profesional ha pagado con pulcritud dicha subida y con la misma subida de la plata siempre ha habido reticencias.


----------



## Dadaria (25 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, pero el oro es "el dinero" eso que tanta falta hará.



Es cierto que el oro es el dinero por excelencia, pero la plata lo ha sido tanto como este e incluso, en muchas etapas de la historia, ha circulado más que el oro, algo que supongo que sabrás perfectamente. Ambos son complementarios, aunque bueno, todo esto no es más que mi opinión. A estas alturas, creo que sería más realista atenerse a el ratio de reservas físicas y minerales, que como creo que dijo @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard, es de 1/5, que a ratios históricos. Seguramente me este equivocando con todo esto, pero bueno, esa es mi impresión.


----------



## Perquesitore (25 Jul 2020)

Mi técnica de compra siempre ha sido muy sencilla (o me lo parece a mi). Hace unos 12 años que compro mps. Compro cada mes del año. Si tengo para una onza de plata, es lo que compro. Si tengo para dos de oro, es lo que compro. Nunca me agobia el precio. Me da igual lo que valga en ese momento.Les tengo mucho fé a los mps y cuando creí que ya tenía suficiente cash en cuenta, mi ahorro pasó a mps. Ahora por suerte conservo mi cash y tengo mps para dormir tranquilo. (95% oro) Pero siempre dormí tranquilo...jamás bajó.(en el largo plazo). Esta va seguir siendo mi técnica hasta que me jubile. La recomiendo.


Edito para comentar que, cuando mis mps alcanzaron a mi cash, voy tratando de equilibrar y mantenerme en un aproximado 50 cash-50 mps. No sé si es la mejor fórmula, pero a mi me funciona y me mantiene en estos días una sonrisa de bobo continua en la cara...

También aprovecho para agradecer a los expertos del foro sus consejos, opiniones y comentarios que aprecio enormemente desde el silencio.


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Jul 2020)

sky21 dijo:


> Donde veis el techo de la plata? Es momento para entrar hoy mismo?





timi dijo:


> @Piel de Luna , y la relación oro/plata donde la situarías en el futuro?



*La plata podría alcanzar los tres dígitos*
23 de julio de 2020 9:19 a.m. 


Riqueza tonta

Inversión de dividendos, macro, estrategia de cartera, oro
Riqueza tonta

( 1,970 seguidores)
Resumen
El mercado alcista de plata ha despertado.
La plata está siendo levantada por el mercado alcista del oro, y puede tener mucho que ponerse al día. Es posible que la plata llegue a los tres dígitos.
Más allá de su relación con el oro, el riesgo de inflación y los rendimientos reales negativos proporcionan un mayor respaldo para los metales preciosos.





El 16 de julio Sprott presentó un prospecto de estantería de formato corto para su Physical Silver Trust ( PSLV ). Esta presentación le permite a Sprott recaudar hasta $ 1.5 mil millones, que se usarían directamente para comprar lingotes de plata (neto de tarifas, por supuesto).
Al precio de cierre de hoy (22 de julio de 2020), eso equivale a aproximadamente 65 millones de onzas de plata. En 2019, la producción mundial total de plata fue de 836.5 millones de onzas (ver tabla a continuación).
En otras palabras, la presentación de Sprott (si está totalmente suscrita) equivale a casi el 8% de la producción minera anual. Este es un evento importante que mueve el mercado. Y mover los mercados lo hizo.
Desde la presentación, la plata ( SLV ) ha subido aproximadamente un 15%. Creo que tiene espacio para elevarse mucho más.





Fuente: Instituto de Plata
La presentación de Sprott ha encendido el mercado y probablemente reduzca las posiciones cortas de plata. De hecho, este movimiento probablemente les recuerda a los inversores cómo los hermanos Hunt arrinconaron el mercado mundial de plata relativamente pequeño en 1979.
Entre el 1 de enero de 1979 y el 18 de enero de 1980, la plata se disparó en un 713%, ya que los hermanos Hunt obtuvieron el control de aproximadamente 1/3 del mercado. Si bien el precio finalmente se derrumbó, esta fue una lección que las personas expuestas al mercado no pueden olvidar fácilmente.

Tal desarrollo del mercado podría fácilmente enviar plata a los dígitos triples hoy. Si bien no preveo que nadie intente replicar lo que hicieron los hermanos Hunt en 1979, creo que nadie quiere quedar atrapado en el lado equivocado de ese comercio. Cualquier soplo de grandes compras podría enviar rápidamente pantalones cortos cubriendo. Es probable que estemos presenciando eso ahora.
*Proporción de oro a plata*
Dejemos de lado la especulación sobre la demanda de plata por parte de los inversores y, en cambio, centrémonos en la relación histórica de la plata con el oro. Esta relación por sí sola implica un precio objetivo mucho más alto para la plata.
Entre 1687 y 2019, la relación oro / plata varió de 14.14 a 99.76 (consulte el cuadro a continuación). Durante este período, la proporción promedio de oro a plata fue de 28.19.
El 22 de julio de 2020 (no se muestra en el cuadro a continuación), la proporción de oro a plata fue de 80.19.

Fuente de datos: DumbWealth.com, Measuring Worth
Valorar los metales preciosos, que no proporcionan un flujo de caja, es una forma de arte. No hay una forma correcta absoluta de hacerlo. Nadie puede decir cuál es la relación "correcta" de oro a plata, pero podemos usar la historia como guía. Según el índice promedio histórico de 28.19, el precio de la plata sería de aproximadamente $ 66.25 por onza.
Uno de los factores que impulsan la relación de precios entre dos productos es la cantidad de cada artículo que existe (entre otras cosas, como la utilidad). De acuerdo con el Manual de Química y Física del CRC (97a edición (2016-2017), p. 14-17), por cada kilogramo de la corteza terrestre, hay 0.075mg de plata y 0.004mg de oro.
Esto implica que hay 18.75 veces más plata en el planeta que el oro. Usando el precio actual del oro, esta proporción implica que la plata vale poco menos de $ 100 por onza.
Ambas relaciones de oro a plata a largo plazo son muy diferentes de la relación actual. Si bien no existe una regla estricta y rápida de que la relación _debe_ ajustarse, la desviación significativa de la norma implica que la plata está infravalorada en relación con el oro.

*Donde va el oro, sigue la plata*
No sorprende que la oferta monetaria M2 haya explotado recientemente a medida que los bancos centrales y los gobiernos intentan apoyar a sus economías en colapso. Recientemente examiné la relación del oro con la oferta monetaria. No volveré a analizar el artículo completo , pero llegué a la conclusión de que si la relación precio-oro-M2 volviera al nivel de 2011, eso implicaría un precio del oro de $ 3465 por onza.
Si esto se llevara a cabo, con base en las relaciones históricas promedio de oro a plata identificadas anteriormente, el precio de la plata podría eventualmente alcanzar entre $ 123 y $ 184 por onza.
*El regreso de la inflación*
No sería razonable argumentar simplemente que los precios de la plata deberían aumentar porque los precios del oro están aumentando. La pregunta que uno debe hacerse es "¿por qué"?
En pocas palabras, la credibilidad del banco central se está probando a medida que sobrepasan su alcance en sus esfuerzos por resucitar la economía en colapso.
A diferencia de la crisis de 2008/2009, el dinero recién creado ya no está atrapado en el sistema bancario. Si bien la preocupación del momento es la deflación, a medida que el estímulo monetario elude cada vez más el mecanismo de transmisión de la política monetaria y se coloca directamente en manos de los consumidores y las empresas, la probabilidad de futuras sorpresas de inflación está aumentando.
Por supuesto, los inversores saben que el estímulo monetario actual no se detendrá en los $ 3 billones en la creación de dinero M2 de los últimos meses. A medida que la crisis económica se prolonga, veremos billones en apoyo monetario y fiscal adicional, y una vez que políticas impensables como el Ingreso Básico Universal y la Teoría Monetaria Moderna puedan convertirse en realidad.
La clave para este punto, sin embargo, es que a medida que la inflación empuje el límite superior del rendimiento objetivo de los bonos del 2% de la Reserva Federal, probablemente se mantendrá suprimido. Como he escrito anteriormente , los rendimientos reales bajos / a la baja / negativos son los ingredientes clave para los mercados alcistas del oro y son muy favorables para los metales preciosos en general.
*Pensamiento final*
¿La plata realmente alcanzará los tres dígitos? Mi bola de cristal está en la tienda, así que no puedo responder esa pregunta. Lo que sí sé es que la dinámica del mercado sugiere que la plata sigue infravalorada.

https://seekingalpha.com/article/4360173-silver-hit-triple-digits


----------



## estupeharto (25 Jul 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Mi técnica de compra siempre ha sido muy sencilla (o me lo parece a mi). Hace unos 12 años que compro mps. Compro cada mes del año. Si tengo para una onza de plata, es lo que compro. Si tengo para dos de oro, es lo que compro. Nunca me agobia el precio. Me da igual lo que valga en ese momento.Les tengo mucho fé a los mps y cuando creí que ya tenía suficiente cash en cuenta, mi ahorro pasó a mps. Ahora por suerte conservo mi cash y tengo mps para dormir tranquilo. (95% oro) Pero siempre dormí tranquilo...jamás bajó.(en el largo plazo). Esta va seguir siendo mi técnica hasta que me jubile. La recomiendo.
> 
> 
> Edito para comentar que, cuando mis mps alcanzaron a mi cash, voy tratando de equilibrar y mantenerme en un aproximado 50 cash-50 mps. No sé si es la mejor fórmula, pero a mi me funciona y me mantiene en estos días una sonrisa de bobo continua en la cara...
> ...



¿Y cuál es la media de precio que has podido conseguir desde todos esos años?


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Jul 2020)

En el cierre mensual es donde se observa bien la importancia del 1800.
El cierre mensual por encima de el es señal brutal de fortaleza, además que da pie a pullbakearlo y que sirva de cimientos para construir sobre el un camino hacia lo desconocido, vamos lo que viene siendo una subida libre sin referencias absolutas, tierra virgen por explorar. 
Quizás la única regla técnica que tengamos es restar 1920 a 1050 (toda la corrección) y proyectar esos 870$ desde el 1800 hacia arriba, osea unos 2670$ más o menos, podría ser el objetivo de este calenton, pero el razonamiento técnico es bastante indeble y raquítico, pero es lo que tiene entrar en tierra virgen, como hizo Hernan Cortes, aunque este sí encontró "plata".


----------



## Muttley (26 Jul 2020)

Comentario sobre los ratios oro/plata que comentaba @Dadaria 

1-El ratio natural “teórico” es 1/25 aproximadamente. 
Oro tiene una abundancia de 0,0031ppm y la plata en el entorno de 0,07ppm.

2- Ratio minero. Para que un filón de oro sea trabajable debe andar sobre los 5grs por tonelada. Esto es una concentración de unas 1000 veces superior a su abundancia “Media”.
En el caso de la plata es de unos 200g/t. Aquí sería 1/40. 

3-Ratio de extracción. En 2019 Oro 3300 tons, plata 27000 tons. Ratio 8,18. 

4-Ratio spot. Lo qie ya sabemos entorno a 1/90 ahora.

5-Ratio histórico monetario, entorno al 1/15.

Esta claro que se mire por donde se mire el ratio spot esta alejado de la realidad (como me extraña!)
Ahora bien, en el largo plazo el ratio monetario me parece poco relevante, porque cuando la plata y el oro respaldaban Fiat, la plata se dirigía a la fabricación de moneda física y menos a la industria (Siendo la fotografía la mayor aplicación). Ahora sin ser usada de respaldo y con una industria pujante aprovechando sus características únicas de superconductividad eléctrica y térmica, sería un ratio algo mayor.
El oro tiene TIER1 (liquidez maxima) y la plata no. Es decir, países y bancos almacenan oro físico como reserva de valor y no la plata. 
Otro condicionante es que el oro se ha conservado casi todo y la plata se ha destruido con el tiempo en su uso industrial.
Un condicionante más a añadir es que hay pocas minas primarias de plata y casi siempre viene como subproducto de minas de oro y cobre. 

En el largo plazo, creo que el ratio debiera andar entre 1/30 y 1/40 sumando todas las consideraciones anteriores. 
Esto no es científico, es una ponderación particular de lo visto anteriormente. 
Y vosotros podéis tener otra por supuesto.


----------



## Dadaria (26 Jul 2020)

Dejo este artículo sobre el ratio oro/plata

How Rare are Gold and Silver? | Silver Bullion

Es "curioso" como en la sociedad actual, desvinculada esta del concepto de lo que realmente es dinero, hay menos reservas físicas de plata que de oro.


----------



## Gusman (26 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En Francia que era mi mercado, un 20$ calidad normalita, (MBC/mbc+ por ejemplo) spot más 10% más o menos, USA siempre ha estado bien pagada, y los indios de 10,5 y 2.5$ aún más premium, los indios casi todos tienen muy buenas conservaciones, les pillo la 1er guerra mundial cerca y casi no circularon y se atesoraron, los 20 y 10 $ Coronet si que habían circulado ya bastante con lo cual cuando se pilla un EBC+ o incluso raspando el SC se dispara el premium, tanto antes como ahora.
> Evidentemente conforme vaya subiendo y ha ido subiendo el metal, los premiums tienden a reducirse, por ejemplo, las mismísimas Isabel II mencionadas anteriormente.
> Por eso siempre le aconseje a la gente que nunca deje que se mezcle la numismatica con la inversión, muchas veces se empieza por la inversión y la numismatica tira de uno hasta que lo atrapa y confunde inversión con numismatica y esto es negativo, hay que tener claro que cuando me compro un Napoleón estoy invirtiendo y cuando me compro un doblon de Carlos III estoy alimentando mi afición, que he elegido que sea esta en vez de la caza, la pesca, las motos etc, etc....



Y si compras doblones a spot? Inversion o aficion?


----------



## Muttley (26 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Y si compras doblones a spot? Inversion o aficion?



Me permito responderte.
Inversión.
Un doblón a spot tiene que estar a BC, BC+, o con muchísima suerte en MBC- si no es casi imposible encontrarlos y de un Rey, ceca y año muy común por supuesto.
Algo como este escudo, muy destrozado en BC o BC+ siendo generoso.




Un numismático aficionado busca cierta calidad, brillo original, años y cecas raros, distintos bustos y así hay quien paga menos y se conforma con piezas EBC no tan ”raras” y quien paga verdaderas fortunas por 8 escudos Guatemala en MBC+.
Pero ambos con un spot apenas relevante.
Para hacernos idea, 8 escudos guatemala en EBC podría estar sobre los 15000 euros, y realmente da bastante igual que el spot esté en 1000 o 2000$.
Aquí lo que cuenta es la situación de la economía, es decir la cantidad de gente que pueda pagar esta cifra por una moneda con un contenido en oro de 24grs.
En plena crisis seguro que se podría conseguir por 10000. 

Muestra:8 escudos la ofertan en ciode por 1548 euros y está destrozada.
Y aún así por encima (bastante) del spot.
Comprar Moneda oro 8 Escudos Carlos IV 1789 online


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jul 2020)

Me mosquea que esten desde arriba, reconduciendo a la gente hacía el oro....¿ que planean las elites ?....


----------



## Gusman (26 Jul 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me mosquea que esten desde arriba, reconduciendo a la gente hacía el oro....¿ que planean las elites ?....



Seguro? Yo no veo que salgan anuncios por la tele incitando a la compra de oro... sinontodo lo contrario. Lo que incitan es al endeudamiento perpetuo, como siempre.


----------



## Silver94 (26 Jul 2020)

Eso iba a decir yo. Seguro que cuando empiece a subir habrá artículos sobre el oro, como ocurrió la última vez, pero la gente seguirá a sus cosas.


----------



## Gusman (26 Jul 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Eso iba a decir yo. Seguro que cuando empiece a subir habrá artículos sobre el oro, como ocurrió la última vez, pero la gente seguirá a sus cosas.



O aprovechara para vender las joyas de la abuela e irse de vacaciones.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jul 2020)

Más que estén reconduciendo, creo que es a su pesar, por evolución, más bien forzada.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Y si compras doblones a spot? Inversion o aficion?



Doblones a spot tienes 2 posibilidades, 
O son bicarbonato, o si son bonitos, simplemente son algo que no es un doblon.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jul 2020)

Supongo que ya lo sabréis, pero para los no residentes en Europeistán, lo más rentable es comprar monedas de plata en Amazon, ya que te devuelven el 100% del Iva. 

Es cierto que son algo más caras que en otras tiendas, pero te aseguras un 21% de descuento sin hacer nada.


----------



## Gusman (26 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Doblones a spot tienes 2 posibilidades,
> O son bicarbonato, o si son bonitos, simplemente son algo que no es un doblon.



A que te refieres con bicarbonato? Yo creo que en BC se pueden encontrar ya que los coleccionistas no aprecian ese tipo de monedas (salvo cecas o años especieles) y los inversores suelen preferir bullion o lingotes.


----------



## mr_nobody (26 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Supongo que ya lo sabréis, pero para los no residentes en Europeistán, lo más rentable es comprar monedas de plata en Amazon, ya que te devuelven el 100% del Iva.
> 
> Es cierto que son algo más caras que en otras tiendas, pero te aseguras un 21% de descuento sin hacer nada.



que paises no aplican IVA al comprar plata? se podría importar de ahi?


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> que paises no aplican IVA al comprar plata? se podría importar de ahi?



Todos aplican IVA, pero después a los no residentes que hemos comprado, nos lo devuelven.
Normalmente no el 100%, ya que las empresas te cobran por hacerlo.

Pero Amazon sí devuelve la totalidad siempre, sin comisión alguna.


----------



## wolfy (26 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todos aplican IVA, pero después a los no residentes que hemos comprado, nos lo devuelven.
> Normalmente no el 100%, ya que las empresas te cobran por hacerlo.
> 
> Pero Amazon sí devuelve la totalidad siempre, sin comisión alguna.



Cual Amazon?????

El .Es no hace eso. Y te lo dice alguien que compra todo "Sin IVA" en Amazon.


----------



## aug (26 Jul 2020)

Es un buen momento para lucir cuando entraste en este lío, de aquella mi hijo me llamaba siempre alcista, con el paso del tiempo recibimos unos cuantos tortazos, en fin el que guarda siempre tiene


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## Razkin (26 Jul 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 384654



Tengo cariño a esa peli. No es una de obra maestra ni mucho menos, pero con sencillez nos refleja los momentos en que este era un pais de emigrantes por necesidad. Deberían verla nuestros jóvenes, pero cualquiera les convence.... prefieren los vengadores o chorrada similar.


----------



## FranMen (26 Jul 2020)

Una curiosidad: Stevenson (finales XIX) indica la dificultad de vivir con 80 & al año, eso son unas 19 onzas


----------



## FranMen (26 Jul 2020)

Libras


----------



## mk73 (26 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una pregunta a los plateros .
> 
> Para plata fisica no os parece mejor comprar duros alfonsinos desgastadillos. Si no se les ve las estrellas las puedes comprar casi al spot.
> 
> ...





Tírate a por los duros y más si te gustan, tienes también de amadeo y del gobierno provisional. Se pueden conseguir a peso y si buscas un poco puedes conseguir lotes muy buen de precio. Encima están labrados en plata de 900mls, vamos que si te interesa comprar plata y ajustar el precio de que no se vaya cuatro pueblos; es una opción muy buena.


----------



## FranMen (26 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Una curiosidad: Stevenson (finales XIX) indica la dificultad de vivir con 80 & al año, eso son unas 19 onzas



Una deducción de lo anterior es que un salario bajo de la época equivale a 2580€ al cambio actual del oro. La economía de escala, abaratamiento de costes, tecnología y mala calidad de productos (especialmente alimentos) permiten vivir dignamente hoy día con menos de esa cantidad
Edito, se me olvida lo más importante una fuente de energía barata y abundante


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Una curiosidad: Stevenson (finales XIX) indica la dificultad de vivir con 80 & al año, eso son unas 19 onzas



Si le ponemos el precio de 1500 EUROS la Onza tendriamos unos 28.500 euros...


----------



## Razkin (27 Jul 2020)

Muy interesante. A tener en cuenta ese aumento de la volatilidad del oro y el posible repunte de tipos. factores en contra. Pero también un posible aumento de inflación, siempre amiga del oro, nos beneficiaría. En cualquier caso estoy de acuerdo que un pequeño descanso (esa taza con asa) nos vendría bien. Siendo oportunidad además de cargar algo más las alforjas, para el que no va ya completo.


----------



## Gamelin (27 Jul 2020)

Señores viendo que está vez si será en octubre quiero comprar otro y plata para cuando venga el guano.

Me podéis decir si hay algún sitio seguro online donde se pueda comprar?

Y con seguro me refiero a que pueda dormir tranquilo y que no entre una banda de Albano kosovares en mi casa porque les han soplado que tengo oro.


----------



## Gamelin (27 Jul 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Para comprar a spot, lo mejor son las monedas horribles de 100 pesetas de plata de Franco, te lo dice alguien nuevo que en ultimo mes ha pillado 5 kg de plata casi a spot, los duros andan mas caros aunque tengo 80.
> 
> Los duros los puedes pillar a 13€ con mucha mucha suerte pero o tipico es 14-15€, cuando lo ideal es a 12. En cambio de 100 pesetas es mas facil encontrar a 8€, cuando lo ideal seria a 7,5€ y hay mucha mas oferta.
> 
> La tercera moneda mejor son los francos de plata, a veces hay buenos precios



Hola, para comprar las monedas de 100 pesetas hay tiendas o tendria que tirar de milanuncios o similares?


----------



## Multinick2020 (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Señores viendo que está vez si será en octubre quiero comprar otro y plata para cuando venga el guano.
> 
> Me podéis decir si hay algún sitio seguro online donde se pueda comprar?
> 
> Y con seguro me refiero a que pueda dormir tranquilo y que no entre una banda de Albano kosovares en mi casa porque les han soplado que tengo oro.



Yo no tengo riquezas materiales, pero duermo tranquilo con reserva de plomo del 12.


----------



## Anuminas (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Hola, para comprar las monedas de 100 pesetas hay tiendas o tendria que tirar de milanuncios o similares?



Buscar por todas partes en tiendas de filatelia, paginas de segunda mano...ademas a mi en un par de meses me van conociendo vendedores y me avisan.

Los particulares piden barbaridades muchas veces, pero salen buenas ofertas de vez en cuanto, todo es buscarlas, por ejemplo acabo de conseguir 30 a 8,8€ la unidad con envio, que visto lo visto no esta mal, busca lotes yo la mayoría a buen precio las he conseguido de 30, 50, incluso de 150 monedas de una vez.


----------



## Forcopula (27 Jul 2020)

Os acordáis hace menos un año de la moneda de media onza alemana que nos enseñó Spielzeug? Aquella que salía por debajo del spot?
Todavía había quien dudaba y recelaba, que si venía luego un derrumbe del precio del oro y tal.. Quien la pillara ahora!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (27 Jul 2020)

joder , los 2000 esta semana? se les ha jodido el invento , algo tienen que hacer o para final de año estamos a 3000$
y ni una palabra en las tv


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> joder , los 2000 esta semana? se les ha jodido el invento , algo tienen que hacer o para final de año estamos a 3000$
> y ni una palabra en las tv



No hay espacio disponible en las TV, está todo ocupado metiendo miedo a la gente y frenando la economía.


----------



## Razkin (27 Jul 2020)

Pues empezamos bien el día. De momento ni "un paso atrás para coger impulso"


----------



## Muttley (27 Jul 2020)

Por fin un artículo interesante y didáctico sobre el oro que no lo escribe el becario 

Oro, aquel viejo conocido

Desde hace ya varios años, los que me conocen saben que el 40% de mi pensión esta en oro, y la pregunta es clara, porque alguien que se dedica a la renta variable, y que tienes acceso a distintos productos pone parte de su pensión en un activo difícil de valorar, y que no produce ninguna rentabilidad, ni por dividendos ni por intereses.
Pues bien, el oro es el bitcoin de aquellos que, por mucho que estemos de acuerdo con la revolución ‘blockchain’, pensamos que alguien será capaz de “hackear” el código de la moneda digital y que su valor final es 0 y algo que no paga ni intereses ni dividendos y que tiene valor residual cero… en un método de valoración de descuento de flujos su valor es 0 al cociente.”

“El oro tampoco paga dividendos, ni intereses, pero su valor residual lo determina la escasez de dicho mineral precioso y su función como ultimo valor refugio.“

“En un mercado bursátil que se mueve básicamente en FOMO ('Fear of missing': o 'miedo a quedarse atrás') o TINA ('There is No Alternative', 'no hay alternativa') algo va a terminar fallando, pues llega un momento que los bancos centrales no pueden imprimir dinero hasta el infinito sin consecuencias, y en el que las valoraciones, antes o después, se tienen en cuenta y ese exceso de liquidez generado desaparece, generando bien un efecto inflacionista brutal o bien la madre de todos los 'crash' bursátiles. En ambos escenarios el oro debería hacerlo mejor que ningún otro activo.“


“Yo sigo invirtiendo en renta variable un 60% de mi pensión, y el 100% de mi día a día, pero de manera muy selectiva, y tener un porcentaje relativamente alto en oro, me permite dormir mejor por la noche.

“Y si no se fían de comprarlo a través de ETFS, compren oro físico en monedas o lingotes y utilicen algunos de los servicios de custodia que ofrecen distintos bancos. ¡Hay moneda para todos los bolsillos no solo lingotes! Y si no cómprenle una bonita pulsera a su pareja, él o ella se lo agradecerán y saben que eso siempre es una buena inversión.“


----------



## mr_nobody (27 Jul 2020)

Oro, plata y BTC subiendo como la espuma, FOMO.

Rumores de una futura CBDC respaldada en oro, Nixon cuando quito el patron oro dijo que era algo temporal.

La gente parece que empieza a entender lo que es en realidad el dinero FIAT y su nueva funcionalidad dentro de el nuevo paradigma económico, la siguiente portada del The Economist.




Lamentablemente empieza a ser tarde ya para quien no haya hecho los deberes ya....


----------



## Muttley (27 Jul 2020)

Hoy es un día para....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Seguro? Yo no veo que salgan anuncios por la tele incitando a la compra de oro... sinontodo lo contrario. Lo que incitan es al endeudamiento perpetuo, como siempre.



Esperate a que salga en La Sexta o te lo diga tu carnicera....ya veras....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Jul 2020)

En Agosto un receso para cargar pilas antes de Otoño....


----------



## timi (27 Jul 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Esperate a que salga en La Sexta o te lo diga tu carnicera....ya veras....



ese día la tendencia sera al infinito , o lo que es lo mismo , la carnicera estará dudando en aceptar euros


----------



## FranMen (27 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Hoy es un día para....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 385094



Yo sigo teniendo el mismo oro que tenía, en realidad está bajando el $ y el €. Si tuviera el 100% en oro estaría satisfecho (no feliz) en cambio, en mi caso, veo que el 50% de mis ahorros se están diluyendo.
Nos viene guano del bueno y los que tenemos MPs podemos llorar por un ojo


----------



## Muttley (27 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo sigo teniendo el mismo oro que tenía, en realidad está bajando el $ y el €. Si tuviera el 100% en oro estaría satisfecho (no feliz) en cambio, en mi caso, veo que el 50% de mis ahorros se están diluyendo.
> Nos viene guano del bueno y los que tenemos MPs podemos llorar por un ojo



Yo creo que de llorar nada. Ni por un ojo.
En una situación así, *todos* los activos están diluyéndose salvo gloriosas excepciones (oro y acciones de amazon...) y nadie tiene 100% en oro y acciones amazon. Salvo Jeff Bezos y poquitos más (que de todas formas no están en nuestras liga)....el resto cae.

Eso significa el poder adquisitivo medio por habitante se despeña y la dificultad para conseguir crédito aumenta exponencialmente (para el ciudadano de a pie) como consecuencia de la destrucción de la riqueza.

Qué mantiene la riqueza ahora? el oro y la plata, las propiedades inmobiliarias premium, el cash puro (que "vale menos" respecto al oro, pero que en un entorno de crediticio tremendamente complicado....es un activo brutal negociador).
Si tu riqueza se mantiene o disminuye ligeramente y la del resto se despeña tu riqueza relativa aumenta, es decir, en teoría tienes acceso a bienes y servicios que o bien antes no tenías acceso o que bien antes disminuían tu riqueza de manera más notable que lo que lo hace ahora.

Yo creo que es cuestión de timpo que los bancos comerciales concedan préstamos con contraparte el metal precioso.
Ya lo hacen con colecciones de arte y por supuesto con propiedades inmobiliarias (hipotecas).

Motivos de sobra para estar satisfechos. Hemos hecho los deberes y estamos mejor que la media para protegernos a nosotros, a nuestras familias y nuestra riqueza de la mejor manera posible


----------



## kikepm (27 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> *todos* los activos están diluyéndose salvo gloriosas excepciones (oro y acciones de amazon...) ....el resto cae.
> 
> *Eso significa el poder adquisitivo medio por habitante se despeña y la dificultad para conseguir crédito aumenta exponencialmente (para el ciudadano de a pie) como consecuencia de la destrucción de la riqueza*.



Es natural que todos los activos denominados en dinero fiat estén colapsando, ya que lo hace la propia moneda. Es la consecuencia de la expansión, que inflactó dichos activos hasta niveles de burbuja. Ahora, las burbujas colapsarán hasta que dichos activos vuelvan a niveles preburbuja.

Esta es exactamente la definición de deflación.

La segunda afirmación es en realidad al revés. No es que sea complicado obtener crédito como consecuencia de la destrucción de riqueza, sino que la destrucción de riqueza es la consecuencia de la facilidad de crédito anterior.

La contracción de crédito es lo que entendemos por deflación, y ante un credit crunch provocado por el pinchazo de la burbuja debida a la expansión monetaria previa, solo puede ocurrir que los bancos establezcan criterios para la concesión de préstamos cada vez más rigurosos. Justo lo contrario a la época de expansión, donde los ninjas obtenían crédito sin mayor problema.


Vamos a ver las consecuencias de todas estas políticas absurdas de los keynesianos, en los próximos meses/años.

La pauperización derivada de la actividad permanente de burbuja creada por los bancos centrales. Subidas de impuestos a los productos básicos, mantenimiento del gasto a toda costa.

Los inteligentes, los más vivos, sacarán partido comprando los activos burbujeados cuando coticen a su valor REAL.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2020)

Ese banderin bonito!...


----------



## Muttley (27 Jul 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Es natural que todos los activos denominados en dinero fiat estén colapsando, ya que lo hace la propia moneda. Es la consecuencia de la expansión, que inflactó dichos activos hasta niveles de burbuja. Ahora, las burbujas colapsarán hasta que dichos activos vuelvan a niveles preburbuja.
> 
> Esta es exactamente la definición de deflación.
> *
> ...



Realmente aquí la causa-efecto creo que es muy difusa.
La contracción del crédito es básicamente porque los bancos comerciales cierran el grifo al no poder desprenderse de fondos propios debido a cualquier evento esperado o no esperado y ante el previsible aumento de la morosidad que ese evento pueda traer consigo ante un deterioro profundo de la riqueza...que nunca se produciría en un entorno de generaciónd e valor mediante el ahorro.

En el juego de las sillas musicales, hay dos factores a tener en cuenta, uno que hay una silla menos que partcipantes y otro que pare la música.
Tu dices que el que haya una silla de menos (reducción de riqueza) y que alguien se vaya a quedar de pie es consecuencia de que pare la música (reducción de crédito) que nunca paraba. Estoy de acuerdo.
Yo lo que quería transmitir es que el que pare la música (reducción de crédito) va a dejar a alguien de pie porque no había sillas REALES para todos (reducción de riqueza).
Sin música eterna (sin expansión monetaria y con caja bancaria 100%) o con todas las sillas (ahorro, estimación del riesgo, contención en la deuda de personas y entidades, prudencia en la expectativa de beneficios futuros) no estaríamos como estamos.

Yo lo veo como el "si y sólo si" de las demostraciones matemáticas. Es una relación biunívoca.


----------



## dabuti (27 Jul 2020)

HOLA FOREROS.
¿Cómo puedo saber el precio aproximado de una cubertería de plata que tiene un familiar?
¿Hay algún símbolo o similar en ellas que valga?
Saludos.


----------



## Erzam (27 Jul 2020)

dabuti dijo:


> HOLA FOREROS.
> ¿Cómo puedo saber el precio aproximado de una cubertería de plata?
> Saludos.



Peso y pureza de la plata. No es lo mismo plata .999 que .900


----------



## Muttley (27 Jul 2020)

dabuti dijo:


> HOLA FOREROS.
> ¿Cómo puedo saber el precio aproximado de una cubertería de plata que tiene un familiar?
> ¿Hay algún símbolo o similar en ellas que valga?
> Saludos.



La plata en cuberterías marcadas con 0,925 mm es la plata más común y generalizada y por último la que contiene menos cantidad de plata es la de 0,800 milésimas todas estas marcas indican el porcentaje de plata sobre 1000 milésimas en la que está realizada su cubertería también aparte de los valores numéricos existen otros símbolos como son los siguientes para poder saber si la cubertería que dispone es de plata busque en cualquier pieza los siguientes símbolos:


Si la cubertería esta comprada en España y cuenta con la estrella de David o de 5 puntas quiere decir que es plata española con fecha de fabricación posterior a 1934
Si la cubertería viene grabada con la cabeza de la diosa Minerva, su origen es de Francia o países francófonos
Si la cubertería viene marcada con el emblema de la cruz de malta (cruz de 12 esquinas) es plata de 925 milésimas de fabricación europea
Para vender una cubertería de plata, también es importante considerar de forma importante las cuberterías con las siguientes inscripciones como *Alpaca, Silver Plate, Meneses, Plaque argentum yMade in Italy con casi total seguridad no son de plata*
Muchísimas cuberterías de origen británico tampoco son de plata como las cuberterías de alpaca, que son muy comunes y es un metal que imita a la plata, bañadas o chapadas en 10 micrones de plata la prueba más eficiente es una prueba química.

vender cubertería de plata, ¿cómo saber si es plata?


----------



## kikepm (27 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Realmente aquí la causa-efecto creo que es muy difusa.
> La contracción del crédito es básicamente porque los bancos comerciales cierran el grifo al no poder desprenderse de fondos propios debido a cualquier evento esperado o no esperado y ante el previsible aumento de la morosidad que ese evento pueda traer consigo



No hay nada inesperado en el colapso de una economía de burbuja provocado por la expansión ilimitada del dinero y el crédito. Es algo perfectamente entendido y que sigue una lógica implacable.

La expansión monetaria reciente produce que los activos a los que llega el crédito, bonos, inmobiliaria y bolsa, pasen a un estado de burbuja que solo puede ser sostenido con más facilidad cuantitativa.

Pero este proceso supone a la vez el sostenimiento de negocios que son ruinosos por medio de una deuda creciente.

Estos negocios en algún momento se van a revelar fallos de inversión que deberán ser liquidados, por medio de quiebras y bajada de los precios de los activos en burbuja, lo que generará una oleada de nuevas quiebras que, en algún momento del futuro, no podrán ser evitadas da igual la expansión de crédito que se realice.


El destino final de todo esto es algo perfectamente conocido, con el oro, la plata y otro dinero duro elevándose a las estrellas.


----------



## Goldman (27 Jul 2020)

Brutal.

Estamos viviendo tiempos interesantes.

La única duda es cuando no sabes si has hecho bien los deberes o no, pero claro, a toro pasado todos millonarios.


----------



## Tichy (27 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> En relación con goldsilver.be, de los que tanto se habla, quiero daros mi opinión como cliente desde antes de que esa tienda se nombrara en el foro, de hecho antes de que se llamaran así, pues la empresa actual procede de una escisión de socios (la otra parte, invest or et argent creo que ya ha desaparecido).
> 
> El caso es que les he hecho docenas de pedidos y hasta hace un par de años, todo iba bien. Pero desde entonces, no ha habido pedido que no me haya faltado una moneda, que haya tenido retrasos enormes sin justificación, etc. La comunicación asimismo es muy mala y lenta. No obstante, hasta el momento al final se han arreglado siempre los problemas, pero tras mucha espera y dedicación. Desde que ofrecen el sistema de almacenamiento, la cosa es aun peor, pues me temo que lo único que almacenan es tu dinero adelantado, no tus monedas. Tenía varios pedidos hechos desde hace meses y decidí cerrar con un último pedido justo en la bajada de precio de abril, antes de que se quedaran sin stock. El pedido me ha llegado ahora, tras dos meses de reclamar (cuando en principio ya lo debían tener todo) y además me ha llegado faltando varias monedas (con una marca diferente al resto en el recuento manual de los albaranes), monedas en teoría almacenadas hace meses. He planteado (otra vez) reclamación y otra vez me toca esperar, insistir y rezar. Pero va a ser la última.



Me autocito para informar de como ha acabado el problema con goldsilver.be que comentaba: Me faltaron varias monedas en el último envío que recibí de ellos, algunas compradas hace meses (a buen precio) y supuestamente almacenadas.

Lo primero es confirmar que ese supuesto almacenamiento es falso. Lo único que almacenan es tu dinero. Cuando finalmente he conseguido que me contestaran me dicen que lo sienten mucho pero que no disponen de las monedas que no me han enviado en el paquete y por tanto no me las pueden enviar. Se ofrecen a hacerme un reembolso por las cantidades que pagué. Es decir, compré monedas baratas, pagué por ellas y supuestamente las almacenaron. Ahora resulta que no las tienen, dicen además que no las pueden conseguir, y por tanto que me envían de vuelta mi dinero. 

Como no veía productivo entrar en polémica sobre qué es lo que realmente almacenan, les dije que me devolvieran mi dinero, lo que han hecho finalmente al cabo de dos semanas, tras tener que insistirles un par de veces.

Por cierto, no es el único proveedor con el que he tenido problemas. También tuve que reclamar a los de Heubach por un envío extraviado y no se dignaban a contestar. Aquello lo arreglé gracias a la mediación de una de las webs a las que están adheridos para estos casos (tipo trusted shops). Pues bien, he estado rebuscando en goldsilver.be y no están adheridos a ningún sistema de webs mediadoras, vamos, que si no te hacen caso, tienes un problema gordo.

Quede aquí como aviso a navegantes y cada uno que haga lo que quiera. Yo lo tengo claro. Vuelvo a insistir en que soy cliente suyo desde hace bastantes años y no había tenido problemas hasta hace un par de años, justo cuando empezaron a crecer y el servicio se ha estropeado, a mi juicio.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2020)

Sinceramente, teniendo a necho por aquí como compañero forero (un lujo que no se repite en ningún otro foro) creo que calentarse la cabeza por unos centimillos no procede, solo que a lo largo de tu vida te salga rana un envío, se echarán de menos los centimillos pagados a necho.


----------



## Gusman (27 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Me autocito para informar de como ha acabado el problema con goldsilver.be que comentaba: Me faltaron varias monedas en el último envío que recibí de ellos, algunas compradas hace meses (a buen precio) y supuestamente almacenadas.
> 
> Lo primero es confirmar que ese supuesto almacenamiento es falso. Lo único que almacenan es tu dinero. Cuando finalmente he conseguido que me contestaran me dicen que lo sienten mucho pero que no disponen de las monedas que no me han enviado en el paquete y por tanto no me las pueden enviar. Se ofrecen a hacerme un reembolso por las cantidades que pagué. Es decir, compré monedas baratas, pagué por ellas y supuestamente las almacenaron. Ahora resulta que no las tienen, dicen además que no las pueden conseguir, y por tanto que me envían de vuelta mi dinero.
> 
> ...



Este mensaje deja patente lo que llevamos años y años repitiéndonos mentalmente: "lo que no está en tu poder, no es tuyo".


----------



## Tichy (27 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Sinceramente, teniendo a necho por aquí como compañero forero (un lujo que no se repite en ningún otro foro) creo que calentarse la cabeza por unos centimillos no procede, solo que a lo largo de tu vida te salga rana un envío, se echarán de menos los centimillos pagados a necho.



Soy el primero en recomendar a necho repetidamente en este foro. A necho le compré cuando era solo un forero antes de abrir su tienda, le compro y le seguiré comprando, y además agradezco su dedicación y sus atentas respuestas a alguna consulta concreta. Eso sí, lamentablemente, necho tiene un stock de suministro limitado y no lo trabaja todo (algo que se comprende perfectamente), y por tanto, no se le puede comprar "todo". Vamos, que no me caliento la cabeza por "centimillos".


----------



## Gamelin (27 Jul 2020)

Viendo que todos recdomendais eldoradocoins, no puedo ordenar precio de mas barato a mas caro. 

Alguien me podría decir cual es la onza de plata/oro mas barata? Quiero empezar, se que voy tarde (o no del todo), y el valor numismatico en estos instantes me da igual.


----------



## Anuminas (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Viendo que todos recdomendais eldoradocoins, no puedo ordenar precio de mas barato a mas caro.
> 
> Alguien me podría decir cual es la onza de plata/oro mas barata? Quiero empezar, se que voy tarde (o no del todo), y el valor numismatico en estos instantes me da igual.



Coincido la web es terrible


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Soy el primero en recomendar a necho repetidamente en este foro. A necho le compré cuando era solo un forero antes de abrir su tienda, le compro y le seguiré comprando, y además agradezco su dedicación y sus atentas respuestas a alguna consulta concreta. Eso sí, lamentablemente, necho tiene un stock de suministro limitado y no lo trabaja todo (algo que se comprende perfectamente), y por tanto, no se le puede comprar "todo". Vamos, que no me caliento la cabeza por "centimillos".



Los centimillos no lo decía por ti tichy, se que eres veterano y buscas más allá del simple bullion, entiendo el problema del compañero necho, recuerdo cuando tubo que dejar de lado el oro, es difícil, la liquidez que se necesita es brutal para un retorno minúsculo, por lo menos con el oro. 
No me explique bien, no era una crítica hacia Tichy por querer ahorrar unos céntimos, más bien era una sugerencia para todos los nuevos que ya se empiezan a ver por aquí, y muchísimos más que en breve aparecerán cuando algún medio común le de algo de bombo a las subidas de mps.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Me autocito para informar de como ha acabado el problema con goldsilver.be que comentaba: Me faltaron varias monedas en el último envío que recibí de ellos, algunas compradas hace meses (a buen precio) y supuestamente almacenadas.
> 
> Lo primero es confirmar que ese supuesto almacenamiento es falso. Lo único que almacenan es tu dinero. Cuando finalmente he conseguido que me contestaran me dicen que lo sienten mucho pero que no disponen de las monedas que no me han enviado en el paquete y por tanto no me las pueden enviar. Se ofrecen a hacerme un reembolso por las cantidades que pagué. Es decir, compré monedas baratas, pagué por ellas y supuestamente las almacenaron. Ahora resulta que no las tienen, dicen además que no las pueden conseguir, y por tanto que me envían de vuelta mi dinero.
> 
> ...



Tu caso ha sido calcado al mío.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Este mensaje deja patente lo que llevamos años y años repitiéndonos mentalmente: "lo que no está en tu poder, no es tuyo".



Buenísima reflexión..... Que también la apunten los novatos en mps, No, esta mejor que no la apunten, que se la tatuen en la frente.


----------



## nedantes (27 Jul 2020)

El forero @necho postea en el hilo de C-V, y pone este enlace de la relación ordenada por precio:

Búsqueda - El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle



Gamelin dijo:


> Viendo que todos recdomendais eldoradocoins, no puedo ordenar precio de mas barato a mas caro.
> 
> Alguien me podría decir cual es la onza de plata/oro mas barata? Quiero empezar, se que voy tarde (o no del todo), y el valor numismatico en estos instantes me da igual.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Viendo que todos recdomendais eldoradocoins, no puedo ordenar precio de mas barato a mas caro.
> 
> Alguien me podría decir cual es la onza de plata/oro mas barata? Quiero empezar, se que voy tarde (o no del todo), y el valor numismatico en estos instantes me da igual.



En cada casa puede ser una diferente la más barata, todo depende de su stock en cada una, o de sus rapeles con las diferentes mint, pero suelen ser.... 
Oro.... Maple, fila, canguro, Kruger. (Kruger la que más, por la alta entrada de piezas por parte de particulares y recompra a clientes) 
Plata.... Maple, fila, kanguro, arca, Kruger, mochuelo Atenas,


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2020)

Con la ruptura de los máximos históricos hoy en $, tiene que estar al caer en Goldbroker.com algún artículo del grandisima Cyrille Jubert.


----------



## Silver94 (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Viendo que todos recdomendais eldoradocoins, no puedo ordenar precio de mas barato a mas caro.
> 
> Alguien me podría decir cual es la onza de plata/oro mas barata? Quiero empezar, se que voy tarde (o no del todo), y el valor numismatico en estos instantes me da igual.



De las baratas solo tienen arcas y britannias. 

Podian dar un buen cambio a su web, es la peor de todas para la mejor tiendad.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2020)

A). En cualquier tienda que ya se han mencionado muchas veces por aquí, por ejemplo unos post más arriba, o a particulares en el hilo de C/V, o cualquier numismatica de tu ciudad.
B) Valdrá la pena, cuando el reset del sistema llegue a su máximo explendor. 
C) La plata no tiene ni por asomo la liquidez del oro (este si es Tier 1), pero podrás venderla a particulares por ejemplo aquí en C/V o en la misma tienda que la compraste con un dto de comisión por parte del vendedor. 
Factura de compra, en la venta, diferencia de precio de compra con diferencia de precio de venta, si es positiva la diferencia es aumento de patrimonio en tu escala de la Renta.


----------



## Gusman (27 Jul 2020)

Mi consejo es que leas todo lo que puedas y luego compres, por lo menos al principio, en sitios de confianza.


----------



## Gamelin (27 Jul 2020)

Perdonad que sus preguntando pero veo que goldsilver.be es la más barata con diferencia pero también leo que mejor no tocarla ni con un palo. Servicio nefasto.

Alguna experiencia mala o buena que alguien quiera compartir?


----------



## Kennedy (27 Jul 2020)

Paso por aquí para felicitar a todos por el máximo histórico del oro.
9 años han tenido que pasar...


----------



## Forcopula (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Perdonad que sus preguntando pero veo que goldsilver.be es la más barata con diferencia pero también leo que mejor no tocarla ni con un palo. Servicio nefasto.
> 
> Alguna experiencia mala o buena que alguien quiera compartir?



He comprado auténticas gangas ahí, siempre que he comprado hay detalles que están mal. (Monedas ralladas, alguna vez me ha faltado algún certificado de monedas premium, cajas de monedas proof chafadas..)
Merece la pena? Para mí sí, pero sólo para esas gangas o monedas que no encuentro en Eldoradocoins

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Mi consejo es que leas todo lo que puedas y luego compres, por lo menos al principio, en sitios de confianza.



Si, pero no te entretengas, lee rápido, que esto esto del fin del mundo viene con prisas.


----------



## Higadillas (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Perdonad que sus preguntando pero veo que goldsilver.be es la más barata con diferencia pero también leo que mejor no tocarla ni con un palo. Servicio nefasto.
> 
> Alguna experiencia mala o buena que alguien quiera compartir?




Solo les he comprado una vez, 6 tubos de maples, y claro, 60 o 70 centimos por moneda pues en este caso eran ya un pico. Llegaron bien, bien embalados y metidos en una monstrebox. Pero tras esto empecé a leer aqui en el foro y en otros sitios que si algo salía mal, era un autentico drama, y nunca más les he vuelto a comprar


----------



## timi (27 Jul 2020)

dejo esto

El principio del fin.


----------



## firyana (27 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Supongo que ya lo sabréis, pero para los no residentes en Europeistán, lo más rentable es comprar monedas de plata en Amazon, ya que te devuelven el 100% del Iva.
> 
> Es cierto que son algo más caras que en otras tiendas, pero te aseguras un 21% de descuento sin hacer nada.



¿Puedes compartir un ejemplo? Son productos vendidos directamente por Amazon? He echado un vistazo rápido y todas las monedas son de vendedores externos. Gracias!


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jul 2020)

firyana dijo:


> ¿Puedes compartir un ejemplo? Son productos vendidos directamente por Amazon? He echado un vistazo rápido y todas las monedas son de vendedores externos. Gracias!



Tienen que ser productos comprados a través de Amazon España, y que vengan de Unión Europea.
La dirección de facturación ha de ser extranjera (fuera de UE obviamente); compras, sellas en aduanas y envías a amazon la factura.
Sin intermediarios, te devuelven el 21%, no el 10 o el 11 que te suelen devolver globalblue , globalexchange, y similares atracadores profesionales.


----------



## Pepe la rana (27 Jul 2020)

Hamijos floreros. A todos los que apostamos por el metal dorado en vez por el vil metal o el metal virtual vemos como en los tiempos de tribulación nuestra prevención se ve recopensada. 

Eso es el oro un seguro, no máximos y mínimos, y ahora en estos tiempos turbulentos es cuando realmente sale a luz su verdadero valor, y lo que nos queda por ver....

Hace muchos muchos años.... cuando la onza valia menos de mil dolares un reputado forero me dijo que invirtiese y lo guardase sin estar preocupado por su cotización. Como fue un buen consejo vengo a dar mil gracias al forero, que ya no esta o se ha cambiado de nick. 

Gracias hamijo estes donde estes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Jul 2020)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Hamijos floreros. A todos los que apostamos por el metal dorado en vez por el vil metal o el metal virtual vemos como en los tiempos de tribulación nuestra prevención se ve recopensada.
> 
> Eso es el oro un seguro, no máximos y mínimos, y ahora en estos tiempos turbulentos es cuando realmente sale a luz su verdadero valor, y lo que nos queda por ver....
> 
> ...




Era yo, 10 años tenia por aquel entonces y compraba mis onzas entre lo poco que me regalaban en mis cumpleaños mis tacaños y usureros tios y lo que podia mangarle a mi madre del bolso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Jul 2020)

Una cosilla si me jode a mi de todo esto, cuando la plata en pandemia empezo a cotizarse regalada no habia huevos a comprar, todo sin stock, ahora entras en las tiendas y no se si por el precio pero todo con stock, ahora si que no hay problema para comprar no ??


----------



## Anuminas (27 Jul 2020)

Una pregunta como dije me he animado a comprar onzas de inversión de plata al leeros y dejar los duros y los pakillos como estan, pero nunca había coleccionado onzas y tengo dudas.

¿Consideráis buen precio 560€ por un pack-tubo de 25 Maple Leaf de 1onza del año pasado? tendría que ir a recogerlas pero seria solo 15€ en gasolina.

¿Les salen marcas de leche? Se puede ver en algun sitio a que monedas les salen y cuanto afecta el valor? lo digo porque con las Onzas del buho de atenas me dijisteis que a esas no le salian esas marcas como algo positivo y no se si es un factor muy a tener cuenta o se suelen limpiar y listo.

Lo digo porque no controlo mucho los precios anteriores y no se si seria un precio caro (aunque no encuentro nada mas barato) si la plata tuviese una corrección hasta los anteriores precios de 0,5€/gr


----------



## Gamelin (27 Jul 2020)

Entrar al oro ahora no creo que se lo plantee nadie. Debería haber una corrección, no?

Y otra pregunta la plata irá detrás?


----------



## mr_nobody (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Entrar al oro ahora no creo que se lo plantee nadie. Debería haber una corrección, no?
> 
> Y otra pregunta la plata irá detrás?


----------



## Daviot (27 Jul 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Una pregunta como dije me he animado a comprar onzas de inversión de plata al leeros y dejar los duros y los pakillos como estan, pero nunca había coleccionado onzas y tengo dudas.
> 
> ¿Consideráis buen precio 560€ por un pack-tubo de 25 Maple Leaf de 1onza del año pasado? tendría que ir a recogerlas pero seria solo 15€ en gasolina.
> 
> ...



Te salen a 22,4, creo que está bien teniendo en cuenta el overspot que están aplicando las tiendas y que el precio de la plata hoy está a 20,77.
Aunque creo que igual se podría negociar a 22 euros justos.

En las Maple de 2019 no vas a tener problemas de manchas de leche porque a a partir de 2018 la Mint canadiense solucionó ese problema.

Las manchas de leche se pueden quitar con goma de borrar pero tienes que ir una por una y causa abrasiones en la moneda cosa que no tiene más importancia en las monedas bullion base como yo las llamo. Si fuesen bullion con valor seminumismático ya cambia la cosa.


----------



## vigobay (27 Jul 2020)

Queridos burbu compañeros.

Estos acontecimientos metaleros han hecho que salga del ostracismo tras muchos años sin postear. Lo que estábamos esperando se inicia y los viejos paradigmas ya no valen. Veremos que nos depara el futuro pero tengo claro que los metales brillarán más que nunca. 

Pillo sitio


----------



## Dadaria (27 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tienen que ser productos comprados a través de Amazon España, y que vengan de Unión Europea.
> La dirección de facturación ha de ser extranjera (fuera de UE obviamente); compras, sellas en aduanas y envías a amazon la factura.
> Sin intermediarios, te devuelven el 21%, no el 10 o el 11 que te suelen devolver globalblue , globalexchange, y similares atracadores profesionales.



Eso esta muy bien, pero pon ejemplos prácticos o enlaces, porque en amazon españa no haya nada potable por debajo de 30 euros la onza, y a ver quien es el listo que se fia de semejantes vendedores.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Eso esta muy bien, pero pon ejemplos prácticos o enlaces, porque en amazon españa no haya nada potable por debajo de 30 euros la onza, y a ver quien es el listo que se fia de semejantes vendedores.



Qué vagos sois algunos, me cago en Dios.
No sabéis ni buscar por internet las cosas.


----------



## Silver94 (27 Jul 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una cosilla si me jode a mi de todo esto, cuando la plata en pandemia empezo a cotizarse regalada no habia huevos a comprar, todo sin stock, ahora entras en las tiendas y no se si por el precio pero todo con stock, ahora si que no hay problema para comprar no ??



Hombre, yo compro en Eldorado siempre, ahora no hay Maples, Kruggers, Buhos, Filarmónicas, Canguros...


----------



## elbruce (27 Jul 2020)

Britannia 2020, 1 oz Plata esta es la mas barata ahora mismo en eldoradocoins... y pensar que hoy me han llegado un tubo de kruguerrand compradas el 16/07 a 20.69 la unidad..., pena no hubiese cogido alguno mas.


Andan jodidos de stock, hasta hace unos días podías pillar filarmonicas, kruguerrand... ahora quedan las britannias y el resto ya con premium cerca de 30€


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Entrar al oro ahora no creo que se lo plantee nadie. Debería haber una corrección, no?
> 
> Y otra pregunta la plata irá detrás?



La plata históricamente y por ratio con el oro esta muy barata. Creo que todavia hay margen para meterse, yo he cogido en la subasta de Cayon unos duros y unos pakillos... Habra correcciones pero todo tiene pinta de que le queda mucho camino por delante.

El oro esta en tierra ignota. Nunca habia llegado a ese precio.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gamelin (28 Jul 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 385743



Es lo que me esperaba xD


----------



## Tichy (28 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Perdonad que sus preguntando pero veo que goldsilver.be es la más barata con diferencia pero también leo que mejor no tocarla ni con un palo. Servicio nefasto.
> 
> Alguna experiencia mala o buena que alguien quiera compartir?



Hombre, yo entiendo que leerse todo el hilo puede ser un poco cognazo (aunque muy aconsejable). 
Pero si mira simplemente la página anterior a aquélla en la que hace la pregunta, somos dos foreros los que opinamos de goldsilver.be y sus prácticas actuales.


----------



## Muttley (28 Jul 2020)

Fortaleza tremenda de oro y plata 

Cierres por encima de 1943$ y de 24,7$ respectivamente prácticamente en máximos diarios que se han comido a los cortos que esperaban en 1940 y los 24,4$. Apenas han durado unas horas las resistencias intradia. 

No se ve ni una duda. Estos cierres comiéndose niveles “psicológicos” en el oro como los 1940$ son extremadamente importantes, y más aún si vuelve a cerrar mañana por encima de 1960$. Suelo semanal en 1930$ para seguir para arriba. 

Idem con la plata que parece que va con todo avante.
Enorme noticia si cierra mañana holgadamente por encima de la barrera psicológica de los 25$ (seria una gran señal un cierre sobre los 25,3$). Importantísimo esto anterior para formar suelo en 24$. 

Si no aguantan los 1930 y los 24, posiblemente haya caídas para recoger beneficios. 

De momento aperturas casi planas, a ver qué tal se da la noche.


----------



## Gamelin (28 Jul 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Hombre, yo entiendo que leerse todo el hilo puede ser un poco cognazo (aunque muy aconsejable).
> Pero si mira simplemente la página anterior a aquélla en la que hace la pregunta, somos dos foreros los que opinamos de goldsilver.be y sus prácticas actuales.



Si si. Me lo he leído. Conclusión, ni con un palo


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 Jul 2020)

Hay cantidad de monedas interesantes más que esas Britannias de inversión de una onza que según veo están más bien a precio de numismática... de hecho os doy pistas y repasemos conceptos de inversión:

1. Las medidas más raras (tanto en peso como en milésimas de pureza) son las mejores y las fábricas de moneda y timbre menos afamadas dentro de lo que es un país reconocido las que ofrecen un precio más cercano al spot. No os cortéis con monedas de pesos raros. No todo son onzas de .999.

2. Buscad monedas con poco valor numismático pero que ya tengan una décadas. Por dos motivos. Entre los años 60-70 ya había buen encapsulado conservándose bien estas y alta producción, por lo que podréis hacer compras sistemáticas de las mismas, una y otra vez. Estudia ESA MONEDA y hazte un experto de ellas. Compra báscula centesimal y estúdialas con micrómetro si hace falta o con temas de rugosidad. Es fácil identificar copias con una tanita.

3. Comprad siempre que podáis en mano o en tiendas online reconocidas o vendedores de ebay-segunda mano fiables.

4. La inversión es más segura a SPOT que con monedas de coleccionista que pueden sufrir variaciones incluso mayores.

5. Evita monedas de fabricación de los últimos 2-3 años. Pueden que traigan problemas a la larga etc. y que todavía no hayan dado la cara como las de las manchas de leche por ejemplo en las de plata. Ahora mismo son ideales las de 2012-2014 y de la década de los 80's.

6. China modernas no, no vas a maximizar la inversión porque mucha gente las quiere. Vete a nichos abandonados.

7. Lee libros, no importa lo antiguos que sean. Te darán la perspectiva con la que otros inversores veían el futuro. Muchas monedas antiguas merecen la pena y han quedado en el olvido.

8. Haz amistades físicas. Te harán falta para proveerte al mejor precio y para soltar también evitando el tema fiscal: plusvalías e IVA. Por internet sin una reputación es difícil vender. Hay mucha competencia y los envíos son peligrosos y se comen el beneficio.

9. No intentes pensar a corto plazo. Porque te puedes pillar los dedos a pesar de hacer una buena inversión a priori. Creo que la plata es el mercado más difícil del metal pero por otra parte el más accesible si eres joven. Una gran escuela.

10. Paradojas salvables. A priori parece mucho más rentable a la hora de realizar una inversión el lingote, puesto que se fabrica a tal efecto. Uno tiende a pensar que las joyas-monedas llevan detrás una mano de obra asociada además del precio del metal. Realmente sólo los objetos de plata con importancia histórica pueden ser considerados como una inversión de coleccionista, en el resto de los casos el trabajo de orfebrería nunca va a tenerse en cuenta. Por eso las monedas cobran su importancia en detrimento de los lingotes. En mi opinión raruna, se diluye igualmente el valor numismático de una moneda _corrientucha _al mismo nivel que lo hace el extra del esfuerzo industrial de fabricar el lingote. Pensad en las miles y miles de monedas que se introducen cada año dilsolviendo todo ese esfuerzo manual acuñativo de generaciones previas de monedas. Pocas son las monedas que se revalorizan continuamente. Una vez alcanzan un premium ya lo conservan y a veces hasta caen porque entran nuevas. Pero son en general una minorías la que valen realmente más que el spot.

La teoría de libro es: la única plata que debería comprarse como inversión es la plata de .999 milésimas, preferentemente en lingotes porque las monedas, siempre tienen un sobrecoste que difícilmente puede recuperarse. jajajaja me río yo.


----------



## hornblower (28 Jul 2020)

Este gráfico es de hace unos días (no sé si se ha puesto aquí...)


----------



## Gamelin (28 Jul 2020)

Pues nada 24 brittanias pilladas. No podía comprar más que estaban sin stock... Se viene.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Pues nada 24 brittanias pilladas. No podía comprar más que estaban sin stock... Se viene.




Vais a palmar pasta.

Sois gacelillas con las cuales están jugando.

El que pueda vender a buen precio que lo haga ahora o llore para siempre, la plata caerá para final de agosto, es normal que ahora suba si pueden engatusar a gacelillas que quieran hacerse ricas ahora.

En cuanto hayan cogido a todas esas gacelillas ostia a mano abierta y plata para abajo. La ostia se escuchara lejos y con ello lograran lo que quieren, meter miedo y dejar la plata donde la quieren.

Están aplicando con vosotros la táctica de la jaula.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Vais a palmar pasta.
> 
> Sois gacelillas con las cuales están jugando.
> 
> ...



Cito para comprobar dentro de un mes como ha ido la cosa. Desde la ignorancia pregunto ¿cual es esa táctica de la jaula?

Firmado: Una gacelilla oculta entre arbustos


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Cito para comprobar dentro de un mes como ha ido la cosa. Desde la ignorancia pregunto ¿cual es esa táctica de la jaula?
> 
> Firmado: Una gacelilla oculta entre arbustos




Toma, te dejo la táctica de la jaula, es un vídeo de tres minutos en el que queda bien explicado.




Con este vídeo y aplicando el simil a la plata vais a poder entenderlo perfectamente, estáis apunto de caer en la jaula todos los que compréis y luego sera muy complicado escapar.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (28 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Pues nada 24 brittanias pilladas. No podía comprar más que estaban sin stock... Se viene.



Creo que podríais preguntar a los más expertos.

Ese precio es de lo más normal a fecha de hoy. En esta reconocida numismática española en una búsqueda cutre de cinco minutos te hubieras ahorrado unos 30€ entre portes y que acepta 24€ seguro por unidad si decías de comprar 24 monedas. Imagina en persona en la tienda sin comisiones de ebay.

Hay que ir comprando chollitos poco a poco. La plata se compra siempre siempre a SPOT o ligeramente por debajo a conocidos en esas cantidades que citas de medio kilo a un kilo. Con la plata se palma dinero muy fácilmente.

Y compensar con otros metales cuando se tiene ya mucha plata y empezar a jugar con el ratio plata-oro.


----------



## Anuminas (28 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Te salen a 22,4, creo que está bien teniendo en cuenta el overspot que están aplicando las tiendas y que el precio de la plata hoy está a 20,77.
> Aunque creo que igual se podría negociar a 22 euros justos.
> 
> En las Maple de 2019 no vas a tener problemas de manchas de leche porque a a partir de 2018 la Mint canadiense solucionó ese problema.
> ...





Perfecto muchas garcias por la info, asi da gusto



Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Hay cantidad de monedas interesantes más que esas Britannias de inversión de una onza que según veo están más bien a precio de numismática... de hecho os doy pistas y repasemos conceptos de inversión:
> 
> 1. Las medidas más raras (tanto en peso como en milésimas de pureza) son las mejores y las fábricas de moneda y timbre menos afamadas dentro de lo que es un país reconocido las que ofrecen un precio más cercano al spot. No os cortéis con monedas de pesos raros. No todo son onzas de .999.
> 
> ...



Yo aunque llevo muy poco tenia esa sensacion, empece por querer invertir en plata y sin conocimientos previos me fui a precio de Spot y vi que en monedas determinadas se respetaba y el formato lo hace mas dificil de falsificar, vamos yo soy un pakete pero con un iman y una balanza algo de peligro si que creo que elimino.

Pero tambien me he dado cuenta que en las de inversion ese sobreprecio para mi injustificado aunque lo pagues al entrar te lo dan al salir y es mas facil de vender supongo. Pero me sigue tirando mas el casi nulo peligro de comprar a spot

Gracias por estas infos, ya empiezo a conocer a vendedores poco a poco y a aprender mas, ahora voy a ver si encuentro info de subastas para ver si hay oportunidades, por ahora solo conozco que existen las de AUREO y las de Cayon pero seguro que hay muchas mas.


----------



## Gamelin (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Vais a palmar pasta.
> 
> Sois gacelillas con las cuales están jugando.
> 
> ...



Todavía no he hecho la transferencia amigo. Veo que dices que es una compra de mierda. Y lo entiendo yo sin tener ni zorra idea, espero corrección en algún momento de agosto. Ahora también creo que el otoño y octubre se presentan duros y creo que los metales preciosos van a irse por las nubes.

Como ya he dicho, no he hecho la transferencia, todavía no he gastado euros. Sugieres que espere y cancele? Creo que eso no va conmigo. Y creo que la plata aún a estos precios está infravalorada. Nadie tiene una bola de cristal. Pero mientras la impresora de billetes siga a tope....


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

La plata volverá a 13 la onza para final de agosto, ya me dirás entonces, no hará falta esperar un año.

Para final de agosto vendré con vuestra ración de acacias para que degustéis el sabor de esas hiervas.

Sois gacelillas por el verde prado, no veis el peligro que hay escondido y pronto seréis devoradas.


----------



## tremenk (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata volverá a 13 la onza para final de agosto, ya me dirás entonces, no hará falta esperar un año.
> 
> Para final de agosto vendré con vuestra ración de acacias para que degustéis el sabor de esas hiervas.
> 
> Sois gacelillas por el verde prado, no veis el peligro que hay escondido y pronto seréis devoradas.



El oro ya ha pasado los maximos históricos....solo falta que la plata haga lo mismo...

No hay que ser einstein para saberlo ni mirar graficos de mierda.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Todavía no he hecho la transferencia amigo. Veo que dices que es una compra de mierda. Y lo entiendo yo sin tener ni zorra idea, espero corrección en algún momento de agosto. Ahora también creo que el otoño y octubre se presentan duros y creo que los metales preciosos van a irse por las nubes.
> 
> Como ya he dicho, no he hecho la transferencia, todavía no he gastado euros. Sugieres que espere y cancele? Creo que eso no va conmigo. Y creo que la plata aún a estos precios está infravalorada. Nadie tiene una bola de cristal. Pero mientras la impresora de billetes siga a tope....




Todos decían que con el coronavirus la plata saltaría al infinito y pego un bajonazo, muchos decían que era imposible comprar a precio de spot cuando bajo por debajo de 400 euros el kg pero métete por portales como wallapop o mil-anuncios vas a encontrar anuncios de esas fechas con gente vendiendo lingotes de kg a spot, la mayoría de anuncios ya están borrados pero aun quedan.

La gente que compro en máximos cuando subió en la anterior crisis perdió dinero, cuanto valía la plata en aquel entonces 1200 euros el kg, puede que incluso mas.

En el siguiente encierro que vamos a tener la plata volverá a caer y muchos particulares necesitaran dinero inmediato, venderán plata a spot así este la plata a 200 euros el kg.

Si ahora esta cara es por que están especulando esperando a cazar gacelas que pierdan su dinero no por que la plata tenga que valer mas.

La ostia se va a sentir en Siberia cuando acabe la cacería de gacelas.


----------



## Gamelin (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata volverá a 13 la onza para final de agosto, ya me dirás entonces, no hará falta esperar un año.
> 
> Para final de agosto vendré con vuestra ración de acacias para que degustéis el sabor de esas hiervas.
> 
> Sois gacelillas por el verde prado, no veis el peligro que hay escondido y pronto seréis devoradas.



Pues si llega a 13 compraré un cojón más. Ojalá llegue a ese precio.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

La frase es tremenda, lo logro, los cachorros de la leona no pasaran hambre hoy.

Gacelillas del foro cayendo en la trampa y niños ricos con sus ferraris gracias a estas gacelillas que pensaban se podrían escapar del sistema.

El sistema esta pensado para que unos se coman a otros, ahora mismo podríais vender vuestra plata si la tenéis y comeros a una gacela, pero si conserváis la plata entonces seréis comida vosotros en otro momento.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Pues si llega a 13 compraré un cojón más. Ojalá llegue a ese precio.




Pero hay que saber jugar, se vende ahora lo que se tiene, luego se compra a 13 y con las ganancias hacéis lo que queráis, no vender ahora es ser comida de león, es ser una gacelilla.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Jul 2020)

Yo toda mi plata ha sido comprada a precio bajo, la mayoria incluso por debajo de los 500 kg, el oro tambien lo he comprado a precios bastante decentes.

Me habria gustado que durasen mas los precios que teniamos, estos ya los veo caros para ponerme a comprar ahora, tenia un trato la semana pasada con alguien y ha desaparecido al ver que todo empezaba a subir, se me ha jodido ese trato por una miserable semana.

Mi idea es la de vender si sigue subiendo para comprar alguna propiedad, para mi los metales son inversion con la idea de que cuando los bienes inmuebles bajen y los metales suban poder hacerme con inmuebles a un precio menor.

pongamos que un local te cuesta el año pasado 30.000 euros, si inviertes 30.000 en oro alomejor ahora tendrias 40.000 euros, lo digo sin mirar nada por decir........ si ademas por la situacion el local baja a 20.000 puedes comprar el local y ademas te quedan 20.000, te ha salido medio regalado.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Jul 2020)

Flipante lo que sube la plata ahora en la sesión asiática. Que suba todo lo que quiera, qué más queremos. Pero no os mosquea que sea tanto en tan poco tiempo? Joder sí hasta voy a empezar a creer lo que dice @romanillo. Si es que con lo que le cuesta subir a la bicha y que la estén subiendo unos 1,5€ por día empieza a mosquear la verdad...


----------



## Gamelin (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pero hay que saber jugar, se vende ahora lo que se tiene, luego se compra a 13 y con las ganancias hacéis lo que queráis, no vender ahora es ser comida de león, es ser una gacelilla.



Entiendo lo que dices pero yo estoy empezando con poco, tanteando y aprendiendo. Perder 300 € si baja a la mitad no me va a doler. No estamos hablando de cantidades grandes. En estos momentos en un hobby. Además no voy a perder nada mientras no venda. Y quien sabe si no se planta en 40$.


----------



## elbruce (28 Jul 2020)

De verdad alguien cree que con la cantidad de dólares y euros que están imprimiendo, volveréis a ver la plata en 13€?. Señores esto acaba de empezar, la gente apenas está dándose cuenta de la devaluación del dinero fiat. La plata y el oro no están subiendo es el directo fiat,. Euros, dólares, libras....el que pierde valor y con las políticas que se están llevando a cabo esto no va a cambiar. Los dólares seguirán perdiendo valor y el oro y la plata ganandolo,. habrá correcciones puntuales, por supuesto pero el camino es claro....alguno se ha quedado fuera y está jodido....ehhhh romanillo?


----------



## Gusman (28 Jul 2020)

Romanilllo, tu no eras el que vendio 15 o 20 kg en lingotes de plata a 500 euros en Granada?

Si es asi, entiendo perfectamente tu esperanza, aunque espero que no tengas razón.

Cada dia que pasa los dueños del dinero tienen menos artimañas para tumbar los metales. Estoy seguro que perderemos muchas batallas por el camino y, como buenas gacelas, sufriremos perdidas y contratiempos.


----------



## MIP (28 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Flipante lo que sube la plata ahora en la sesión asiática. Que suba todo lo que quiera, qué más queremos. Pero no os mosquea que sea tanto en tan poco tiempo? Joder sí hasta voy a empezar a creer lo que dice @romanillo. Si es que con lo que le cuesta subir a la bicha y que la estén subiendo unos 1,5€ por día empieza a mosquear la verdad...



Los que llevamos décadas en esto sabemos que es lo normal. 

Ahora, saber donde va a parar esto es difícil. Yo tengo un horizonte temporal a 10-20 años, posiblemente suelte algo a 40-50€ pero espero verlo más arriba, no por mérito de la plata, sino por un desplome del dólar.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Los que tengan metales que los vendan ahora y compren dólores y leulos, antes de que sea tarde.
Las divisas se van a revalorizar proporcionalnente a su creación.
A más dinero y más deuda, más valor tienen.
Así hasta infinito.
Es de cajón.
Por eso han comprado metales durante toda la vida, y los BC han cargado horo en sus bóvedas. Todo eso es para que los pardillos caigan en la trampa, compren y así desplumarlos de sus billetes.

Yo no entendía por qué removían tantas toneladas de tierra para sacar unos gramillos de esos, con tanto gasto y esfuerzo.
Por qué siempre se peleaban por esas mierdas y luego el que las tenía ponía las reglas.

Al final lo acabas entendiendo. Está clarísimo.
Todo era una puta trampa para meternos en una puta jaula, sacarnos los billetes y dejarnos con la cara de tontos.
Y la gente pica.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Toma, te dejo la táctica de la jaula, es un vídeo de tres minutos en el que queda bien explicado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, pues si lo dice un video de Oliver y Benji, quien soy yo para discutirlo...
Nos vemos en el hilo de compra/venta. ¡¡¡¡Vamos señora que me lo quitan de las manos !!!!


----------



## Razkin (28 Jul 2020)

Pues yo no veo que hoy esté siendo un buen día ni para spot ni para futuros, tanto en oro como en plata.


----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Jul 2020)

en 5 horas han tumbado el precio de los futuros de la plata casi un 13%

a las 4.15 de la madrugada estaba en 26.21 y a las 9.30 estaba a 23.00

debo estar loco pq creo q puede ser un barrido bestial para echar fuera a los pezqueñines en papel, de todas maneras una corrección sería bastante lógica despues del subidón q lleva en estos últimos 5 meses donde había mas q doblado el precio desde mínimos, lo q pasa es q llama la atención una oscilación del 13% en 5 horas


----------



## cuidesemele (28 Jul 2020)

Mmmm raro raro raro (pero vamos que no soy ningun guru financiero) que los commercials del COT esten totalmente planos y dejen la subida libre. Estan pillados y no les quedan balas? estan esperando a hacer un barrido?

Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jul 2020)

¿De verdad alguien cree que ahora la plata está "cara"?:

http://pricedingold.com/charts/Ag-2006.pdf


----------



## ikland (28 Jul 2020)

Es triste saber que has nacido tarde para coger el tren, no ha habido tiempo.

Dicho lo cual, pese a ello y gracias a vosotros, tuve tiempo para una primera compra antes de Navidades y ahorrar durante estos meses para tener un dinero apartado por si tumban el precio temporalmente en los próximos meses.

Ya veremos si me hago con otra onza, me hincho de plata o como me lo monto.

¡Enhorabuena a los que hicisteis a tiempo los deberes!


----------



## Anuminas (28 Jul 2020)

ikland dijo:


> Es triste saber que has nacido tarde para coger el tren, no ha habido tiempo.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, pese a ello y gracias a vosotros, tuve tiempo para una primera compra antes de Navidades y ahorrar durante estos meses para tener un dinero apartado por si tumban el precio temporalmente en los próximos meses.
> 
> ...



Yo empece hace 2 meses con la plata y no me va mal, estoy encontrando ofertas muy buenas incluso después de la subida, una situacion que no entiendo pero que me esta pasando incluso me llaman. Hoy mismo 30 pakitos a 8€/unidad, o sea que animo

Yo creo que con paciencia se puede

NOTA: Ahora me queda la duda de si pillar las 25 onzas a 22,5€ la unidad o estos 30 pakitos a 8€/unidad Aggggg NO SE QUE HACER


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

yo compraría a mejor precio oz, los pakos en este caso


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Jul 2020)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Creo que podríais preguntar a los más expertos.
> 
> Ese precio es de lo más normal a fecha de hoy. En esta reconocida numismática española en una búsqueda cutre de cinco minutos te hubieras ahorrado unos 30€ entre portes y que acepta 24€ seguro por unidad si decías de comprar 24 monedas. Imagina en persona en la tienda sin comisiones de ebay.
> 
> ...



La plata se compra siempre siempre a spot y por debajo de spot?.... 
Joder... Pensaba que después de treinta y tantos años en esto sabía algo.... Pero por lo que veo no se ná de ná...


----------



## Forcopula (28 Jul 2020)

Lo que te de más plata con el mismo dinero


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata volverá a 13 la onza para final de agosto, ya me dirás entonces, no hará falta esperar un año.
> 
> Para final de agosto vendré con vuestra ración de acacias para que degustéis el sabor de esas hiervas.
> 
> Sois gacelillas por el verde prado, no veis el peligro que hay escondido y pronto seréis devoradas.



No ta vayas muy lejos... y ponte gel en las manos


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Hemos escrito los dos a la vez nuestro mensaje.
Justo antes del tuyo, estaban preguntando si pakitos o bullion.
Y mi respuesta era para esa pregunta.

Vale también para la tuya. Compra al mejor precio por Oz.

Por supuesto, tienes que tener unas pocas nociones al menos, de lo que tienes entre manos.

Si estas respuestas te suenan a chino, es que tienes que indagar un poco más.
Si te vas a meter a comprar algo, tendrás que saber para no errar.

Había un chiste malo, le preguntabas a alguien
¿En qué se diferencia una televisión de un melón?
Y el otro se quedaba normalmente callado sin saber qué decir.
Entonces les contestabas tú mismo
Pues como vayas a comprar una tele y te den un melón...

Pues eso. Hay hilos donde se explica todo, etc.

Resumen al grano. Mejor monedas. No todas tienen la misma pureza. Si tiene 25 g pureza 0,9 y vale 1 € y otra tiene 30 g pureza 999 y vale 2 €
Te interesa la primera, por mejor precio €/gr o €/onza, como lo quieras calcular.

Eso si vas a por metal puro y duro.

Si vas a otras cosas, monedas con "más valor" añadido, por el motivo que sea, ahí aún tienes que estudiar más y es más relativo el valor.

Edito, antes de que nadie me diga que los precios son "raros", he puesto precios de agosto que viene


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Y la mascarilla, que no se olvide de la mascarilla!!



Si vais a hacer tratos en mano, si el otro no lleva mascarilla, cuidado eh, igual es alpaca con baño de plata.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata volverá a 13 la onza para final de agosto, ya me dirás entonces, no hará falta esperar un año.
> 
> Para final de agosto vendré con vuestra ración de acacias para que degustéis el sabor de esas hiervas.
> 
> Sois gacelillas por el verde prado, no veis el peligro que hay escondido y pronto seréis devoradas.





Piel de Luna dijo:


> No ta vayas muy lejos... y ponte gel en las manos



.. y en otro sitio también por si acaso


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Romanilllo, tu no eras el que vendio 15 o 20 kg en lingotes de plata a 500 euros en Granada?
> 
> Si es asi, entiendo perfectamente tu esperanza, aunque espero que no tengas razón.
> 
> Cada dia que pasa los dueños del dinero tienen menos artimañas para tumbar los metales. Estoy seguro que perderemos muchas batallas por el camino y, como buenas gacelas, sufriremos perdidas y contratiempos.




Fueron mas kg la puse a precio de venta rápida, ayer me dieron las escrituras de lo que compre con ese dinero, un chollo de verdad que podría perfectamente doblar o triplicar, un local de 40 m2 en un sitio muy céntrico por 19.000 euros, los herederos debían dinero y necesitaban una venta rápida.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Anoche cuando la plata estaba a 71 céntimos el gramo, mientras vosotros llorabais emocionados yo pude ver que solo se trataba de una cacería de gacelillas.

La cacería no ha hecho mas que empezar, muchas gacelillas que os creíais leones vais a caer y vuestro dinero se evaporara.

Quien va a comprar vuestra plata cuando tumben el precio como hicieron en febrero y como han hecho tantas veces.


El que compro a 28 la onza en 2013 que hizo después con sus onzas si quiso venderlas.

El que compro plata en 1980 a 50 dolares onza que hizo después cuando quiso vender, mira mis onzas valen 50 dolares por que yo las he comprado en eso, seguro que respetable comprador lo entiendes y prefieres mis onzas de 50 dolares que las del chico de enfrente que las vende a 6.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Tranquilidad chicos, el gran bajón vendrá cuando se giren las Bolsas, según mis datos en Octubre o Noviembre (puede ser antes) después en primera instancia desplome en Bolsas y los metales se irán con ellos (marzo2 ). El oro caerá menos unos 200 o 300 dólares, pero la plata bajará en porcentaje muchisimo más, apróximandamente será un mes de caídas metaleras. Aprovecharé para mi última compra en Endeavour Silver,compré en 1.40 y en dos meses está en 4,80 triplicando ganancias . Saludos




Podrías comentar algo mas, viendo tu comentario creo que eres de los pocos que saben de lo que hablan, yo creo que el gran bajón vendrá para final de agosto.


----------



## ping27 (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Tranquilidad chicos, el gran bajón vendrá cuando se giren las Bolsas, según mis datos en Octubre o Noviembre (puede ser antes) después en primera instancia desplome en Bolsas y los metales se irán con ellos (marzo2 ). El oro caerá menos unos 200 o 300 dólares, pero la plata bajará en porcentaje muchisimo más, apróximandamente será un mes de caídas metaleras. Aprovecharé para mi última compra en Endeavour Silver,compré en 1.40 y en dos meses está en 4,80 triplicando ganancias . Saludos



Secundo la pregunta de Romanillo, ya que entre otras, también llevo Endeavour en cartera. Tienes planeado pasar a liquidez pronto para volver a cargar después de esa corrección?


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Anoche cuando la plata estaba a 71 céntimos el gramo, mientras vosotros llorabais emocionados yo pude ver que solo se trataba de una cacería de gacelillas.
> 
> La cacería no ha hecho mas que empezar, muchas gacelillas que os creíais leones vais a caer y vuestro dinero se evaporara.
> 
> ...



Cometes un pequeño desliz en tu "razonamiento".

Olvidas que si ahora sube, los que ya tienen desde antes de la subida, no están haciendo nada malo ahora. De hecho no están haciendo nada.
Precisamente los que están diciendo algo es que ahora no van a comprar y están mirando con palomitas en la mano.
Gacelas comiendo palomitas?

Y si sube, los que tienen algo que se está revalorizando, ¿qué error cometen? ¿Dónde está el gacelismo?
Pero si tú mismo estás diciendo que has comprado no se qué y que se está revalorizando (según tú) y que estás la mar de contento. Lo mismo aplica.

Otra cosa es quien entre con precios altos.

Pero hasta eso sería discutible tras un análisis de la situación en este momento, NO A TORO PASADO.
Tú hablas a toro pasado y eso no vale.
También has dicho que en agosto va a estar a 13 € puesta en mano.
Vale, eso sí, esa se admite.
Ahora, dentro de unos días, veremos si has estado acertado o no.

De la manera que lo has dicho, con tanta vehemencia y llamando a la gente tonta, si luego no pasa, ... en fin,... tu credibilidad va a quedar por debajo de la izmierda por decir algo a bote pronto.

Pero es que aunque pase, si luego vuelve a repuntar, como ha hecho en marzo, que pegó un bajón y luego dos subidones, pues estamos en la misma. Al que invierte no para un rato, sino pa siempre, como diría mota, pues qué más le da las curvas. Si hasta dan emoción y aliciente.
Que triste y pobre sería una recta y=ax.

Aparte que no indicas los argumentos que hay detrás de tu afirmación, aparte de que eres de no se qué secta y estuviste en el futuro. 

Di al menos los argumentos, lo que pasará después y por qué, ilumina a las pobres gacelas


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Y es más, si tan seguro estás de lo de los 13 €...

¿Por qué no admites pedidos a ese precio?

Comprométete con tus palabras. Hasta 16 €, va , para que no se diga. 

Te damos 16 € por onza. Un 23 % de beneficio para ti.

Te vas a forrar, prepara el camión, que lo vas a necesitar.

Esperamos tu respuesta


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cometes un pequeño desliz en tu "razonamiento".
> 
> Olvidas que si ahora sube, los que ya tienen desde antes de la subida, no están haciendo nada malo ahora. De hecho no están haciendo nada.
> Precisamente los que están diciendo algo es que ahora no van a comprar y están mirando con palomitas en la mano.
> ...



No gastes energía con gilipollas como el romanillo este de los cojones, es una gesta tan inútil como llevar mascarilla.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y es más, si tan seguro estás de lo de los 13 €...
> 
> ¿Por qué no admites pedidos a ese precio?
> 
> ...




Estas diciendo tontadas, como voy a admitir pedidos de algo que no tengo, yo no soy una tienda, tenia plata y la vendí toda sabiendo que iba a bajar, cuando pegue la ostia volveré a comprar y luego volveré a vender cuando este alta, para ganar 3 euros de mierda por onza no muevo un dedo, 

Me parece que hay mucha tontería por aquí, no esperaba menos de pensionistas aburridos.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Lo gordo de verdad en Octubre a Noviembre, la plata es la inversión de la decada...Saludos



Pero dejas mensajes muy enigmáticos expandete mas y dales una clase magistral a esta manada de gacelas.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No gastes energía con gilipollas como el romanillo este de los cojones, es una gesta tan inútil como llevar mascarilla.



Tu eres un mal educado, típico de analfabetos paletos y sesentones que piensan que todo lo saben.

Todo lo saben pero siguen igual de pobres que cuando nacieron en su pueblo.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Tumbarán el precio, pero la plata ya habrá alcanzado los 30$ o más. La caída no será tan espectacular como en marzo, ponle un 30 por ciento. Si está pongamos en 31 puede caer a 25$ o máximo 21 1 22$. Después para arriiba como un cohete y en 4 meses (marzo 2021) más de 50$. Esa es mi secuencia y por ella apuesto. Saludos



No ves la plata tumbada por debajo de 13 la onza, yo si lo veo, como ya paso en febrero, recuerda que la plata es usada a nivel industrial.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cometes un pequeño desliz en tu "razonamiento".
> 
> Olvidas que si ahora sube, los que ya tienen desde antes de la subida, no están haciendo nada malo ahora. De hecho no están haciendo nada.
> Precisamente los que están diciendo algo es que ahora no van a comprar y están mirando con palomitas en la mano.
> ...




Sois gacelas, las gacelas no hacen nada, únicamente cuando una gacela cojea es cuando el león le mete la dentellada.

El gacelismo esta en no hacer nada, ahora mismo podríais vender y comprar luego con la gran bajada de finales de agosto, de ese modo seriáis depredadores en lugar de manadas completas de gacelas.

Yo no hablo a toro pasado, anoche dije que la plata estaba carisma y que iba a meter un bajón, de momento ya bajo de los 71 céntimos gramo a los 66 céntimos, pero esto no es nada cuando llegue a valer 32 céntimos gramo para final de agosto, estoy hablando a futuro no a toro pasado.


Estoy avisando que luego no se diga.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois gacelas, las gacelas no hacen nada, únicamente cuando una gacela cojea es cuando el león le mete la dentellada.
> 
> El gacelismo esta en no hacer nada, ahora mismo podríais vender y comprar luego con la gran bajada de finales de agosto, de ese modo seriáis depredadores en lugar de manadas completas de gacelas.
> 
> ...



Aun no he visto ningún post en compra y venta suyo sr romanillo, le invito a ello.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Jul 2020)

@romanillo , eres como el Blaster del ático que se la pasa diciendo a la peña que son todos unos macacos. Aquí cambiamos macacos por gacelas y ya tenemos nuestro Blaster metalero


----------



## Jebediah (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> La ves en 13$ porque los humanos tendemos a replicar y relacionar precios pasados con futuros...es normal. La plata se va por encima de 30 dólares antes de la corrección que te comento. Si aplicamos la misma corrección de apróximadamente el 30% de marzo, 30$ menos 30% (creo que será menos) eso son 21$....siento decirte que los 13$ jamás volverán, incluso dudo de los 21$. Lo que comentas de 13$ seria factible en un ciclo bajista de la plata....lo cual no es el caso. Saludos



Yo creo que la corrección del inicio de las crisis ya la ha hecho. Ahora tenemos una clara diferencia con respecto a 2008. En aquella crisis, después de estar bajando desde el 2008 hasta el 2009, las bolsas (EEUU) han estado en subida libre hasta el 2020, 10 años de subida continua. Aún así, la plata pasó de los 8$ hasta los 50$ del 2009 al 2011, repito y recalco en plena recuperación y subida de los índices.

La diferencia este año es que, para mí, habiendo hecho ya la corrección oportuna de las crisis, ahora se espera una bajada de los índices, cuyo dinero irá a los MPs (entre otros), dinero que en 2009 fue en gran parte de vuelta a los índices ya que éstos se recuperaban. Ni qué decir de la diferencia de masa monetaria que hay entre hoy y hace una década. 

Todo esto me hace pensar en cohetes, lunas y demás para los MPs, en especial para la plata.


----------



## escanciador de semen (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> La Plata (oro también claro) es la inversión del Siglo, cada 40 años se da una oportunidad como ésta.



¿No crees que la oportunidad de entrar en plata ya pasó?


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Jul 2020)

Venga va!... Vamos que nos vamos... 1950$ de nuevo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois gacelas, las gacelas no hacen nada, únicamente cuando una gacela cojea es cuando el león le mete la dentellada.
> 
> El gacelismo esta en no hacer nada, ahora mismo podríais vender y comprar luego con la gran bajada de finales de agosto, de ese modo seriáis depredadores en lugar de manadas completas de gacelas.
> 
> ...



No acabo de entender su razonamiento. ¿No tendrá usted por ahí un vídeo explicativo de Candy Candy o Ranma 1/2, para que los viejos como yo nos enteremos de algo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Estas diciendo tontadas, como voy a admitir pedidos de algo que no tengo, yo no soy una tienda, tenia plata y la vendí toda sabiendo que iba a bajar, cuando pegue la ostia volveré a comprar y luego volveré a vender cuando este alta, para ganar 3 euros de mierda por onza no muevo un dedo,
> 
> Me parece que hay mucha tontería por aquí, no esperaba menos de pensionistas aburridos.



Tontadas en todo caso serán las tuyas.
Lo que yo he dicho tiene todo el sentido.
Como dicen los yankies, pon tu dinero donde pones tu boca. Si no, eres un bocas.

Claro que lo puedes hacer. Te comprometes y luego lo haces. Cuando bajen a 13, las compras y nos las vendes a 16. Fácil. Otra cosa es que entiendas lo que he dicho.
Pero bueno, que no lo vas a hacer, te emperras en lo que tu dices pero no pones tu dinero.
Y ya lo de que vienes del futuro, eso no es tontada.
Y llamar jubilado a quien no conoces, otra.
En fin, has perdido toda credibilidad. 
No me parece que seas mal tío, pero sí un poco de hablar lo que te viene a la cabeza sin preocuparte mucho sobre el sentido que tiene


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tontadas en todo caso serán las tuyas.
> Lo que yo he dicho tiene todo el sentido.
> Como dicen los yankies, pon tu dinero donde pones tu boca. Si no, eres un bocas.
> 
> ...




Cuando bajen a 13 podréis comprarlas a 13, no hace falta que yo las venda a 16, vaya panda de gacelas hay en el foro, 

Cuando bajen a 13 volveré a comprar para volver a vender cuando estén a 20 no me hace falta pegarme el curro para ganar 3 euros de mierda por onza si les puedo sacar mucho mas.

Históricamente siempre hice esto, compre plata cuando vendían monedas de 12 euros en todos los bancos y os las vendí por el foro, este año volví a tener plata y la volví a vender en el foro volviendo a copiar mi anterior comportamiento con un éxito total de mis inversiones.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Bueno Señores y con esto desaparezco como hice en 2013. Último consejo, estudiad la estrategia de salida para 2021/22 y en que meter parte de las ganancias en metales. El que haga bien los deberes no necesitará pensar en cuanto le quedará de pensión. Protéganse, porque a partir de Octubre vienen el desastre y no hablo de Bolsas ahora ni de precios de activos. De Octubre a Marzo 2021 van a pasar cosas mucho peores que lo que hemos visto hasta la fecha, lo del inicio de la Pandemia solo era un aperitivo. Saludos y suerte



Mas o menos estoy contigo en tus predicciones.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois gacelas, las gacelas no hacen nada, únicamente cuando una gacela cojea es cuando el león le mete la dentellada.
> 
> El gacelismo esta en no hacer nada, ahora mismo podríais vender y comprar luego con la gran bajada de finales de agosto, de ese modo seriáis depredadores en lugar de manadas completas de gacelas.
> 
> ...



Pero romanillo, hombre,... aquí cada uno se juega sus lereles....

¿O acaso si uno hace eso y sale mal, tú vas a cubrirle las pérdidas?

Porque uno diga que va a bajar X o que va a subir X,... cada uno hará lo que vea que tiene que hacer. Y no es gacela ni macaco.

Tú si tan claro lo tienes, ¿cuánto has vendido ahora para poder tener liquidez y comprar en unos días en agosto?

Tendrías que haberte deshecho de todos tus metales y también de otros bienes. Si lo has hecho, perfecto, a ver cómo te sale.

Pero mucha gente pensará que no es buena idea vender ahora para esperar casi doblar en unos días. Se puede hacer, pero cuando uno tiene que poner su dinero, es otra cosa.

Aquí das por sentado que va a estar a 13 € y que luego va a subir mucho, ¿no? Porque si luego no sube, entonces para qué ese viaje.
Y sobre eso basas tu afirmación de vender ahora.

Le doy un 1% de posibilidad a que pegue ese bajón de aquí a 4 días y que se pueda aprovechar para comprar una gran cantidad a ese precio. Con stock, cero problemas, etc. Un 1 % y soy generoso.

Si pasa, me plantearé comprar a ese precio.
Y POR SI NO PASA, no voy a vender ahora.

Tus consejos son un poco suicidas, pero tiene que haber de todo.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Aun no he visto ningún post en compra y venta suyo sr romanillo, le invito a ello.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pues si no lo has visto es que no miras cuando hay que mirar, posiblemente sea el que hizo la mayor venta de lo que llevamos de año en cuanto a plata se refiere, entre dos foreros acapararon toda la compra, tampoco hicieron ellos mala compra, nada que ver con los que estáis pagando ahora la plata a precio de oro para ver a final de agosto como se desploma.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Cuando bajen a 13 podréis comprarlas a 13, no hace falta que yo las venda a 16, vaya panda de gacelas hay en el foro,
> 
> Cuando bajen a 13 volveré a comprar para volver a vender cuando estén a 20 no me hace falta pegarme el curro para ganar 3 euros de mierda por onza si les puedo sacar mucho mas.
> 
> Históricamente siempre hice esto, compre plata cuando vendían monedas de 12 euros en todos los bancos y os las vendí por el foro, este año volví a tener plata y la volví a vender en el foro volviendo a copiar mi anterior comportamiento con un éxito total de mis inversiones.



No, no es esa la cuestión.
La cuestión es que tu aseguras y das por sentado que va a bajar.
Y entonces se te propone que vas a tener 3 € de ganancia por onza, que te comprometas.

Y sales por la tangente diciendo que ya las compraremos a 13 directamente.... jejej qué gracia

¿Y si no baja a 13? .... te escapas por la tangente no? jeje es que eres gracioso


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pues si no lo has visto es que no miras cuando hay que mirar, posiblemente sea el que hizo la mayor venta de lo que llevamos de año en cuanto a plata se refiere, entre dos foreros acapararon toda la compra, tampoco hicieron ellos mala compra, nada que ver con los que estáis pagando ahora la plata a precio de oro para ver a final de agosto como se desploma.



Estaré pues atento dado que tengo interés en seguir acumulando actualmente.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Bueno Señores y con esto desaparezco como hice en 2013. Último consejo, estudiad la estrategia de salida para 2021/22 y en que meter parte de las ganancias en metales. El que haga bien los deberes no necesitará pensar en cuanto le quedará de pensión. Protéganse, porque a partir de Octubre vienen el desastre y no hablo de Bolsas ahora ni de precios de activos. De Octubre a Marzo 2021 van a pasar cosas mucho peores que lo que hemos visto hasta la fecha, lo del inicio de la Pandemia solo era un aperitivo. Saludos y suerte



Suerte para usted también.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero romanillo, hombre,... aquí cada uno se juega sus lereles....
> 
> ¿O acaso si uno hace eso y sale mal, tú vas a cubrirle las pérdidas?
> 
> ...




Pêro si vendí hace unas semanas toda la plata que tenia que no era poca precisamente, tuve liquidez para comprar un inmueble que salio regalado y ademas he dejado dinero aparcado para poder comprar plata.

Tambien tengo oro que pienso vender en unos días antes de que caiga para volver a cargarme en plata cuando vuelva a caer por debajo de los 13 dolares onza.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pêro si vendí hace unas semanas toda la plata que tenia que no era poca precisamente, tuve liquidez para comprar un inmueble que salio regalado y ademas he dejado dinero aparcado para poder comprar plata.
> 
> Tambien tengo oro que pienso vender en unos días antes de que caiga para volver a cargarme en plata cuando vuelva a caer por debajo de los 13 dolares onza.



Ah sí? Interesante
Y cuándo va a caer el oro?
A cuánto va a bajar?

Sabemos que estuviste allí, comparte con el floro. Si sabes que luego vamos a hacer el parguelas, qué más te da.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pêro si vendí hace unas semanas toda la plata que tenia que no era poca precisamente, tuve liquidez para comprar un inmueble que salio regalado y ademas he dejado dinero aparcado para poder comprar plata.
> 
> Tambien tengo oro que pienso vender en unos días antes de que caiga para volver a cargarme en plata cuando vuelva a caer por debajo de los 13 dolares onza.



La plata puede corregir y bajar, cosa muy probable pero olvídate de esos precios, ya vimos el suelo real de ella hace unos meses. Compra independientemente del precio y dentro de unos años miraras a atras y sonreirás.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> La plata puede corregir y bajar, cosa muy probable pero olvídate de esos precios, ya vimos el suelo real de ella hace unos meses. Compra independientemente del precio y dentro de unos años miraras a atras y sonreirás.



Es más, que se viese ese suelo hace unos meses, no implica que el próximo suelo llegue tan bajo....
Lo normal es que ni de coña.
Se pueden decir muchas cosas pero no podemos ir contra la naturaleza.
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre un millón y un billón de papeles? 
6 clicks.
Eso no pasa en la mina ni en los yacimientos de petróleo....
Ni el tiempo vuelve...


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Jul 2020)

El ratio mensajes/zanx es el mejor indicador para conocer la rentabilidad que se obtendrá de conversar con un gilipollas.

Firmado: un maleducado que no va a perder ni un segundo con semejante elemento.


----------



## brigante 88 (28 Jul 2020)

ROMANILLO...Una pregunta.

¿Por un casual, no estará usted siendo aconsejado por Pedro o Solbes?

Sinceramente le veo a usted como un verdadero guru del mundo de la inversión. 

Saludos


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> La plata puede corregir y bajar, cosa muy probable pero olvídate de esos precios, ya vimos el suelo real de ella hace unos meses. Compra independientemente del precio y dentro de unos años miraras a atras y sonreirás.




Los que compraron en 1980 o en el 2013 no creo que estén muy sonrientes, se os olvida con frecuencia estos detalles.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El ratio mensajes/zanx es el mejor indicador para conocer la rentabilidad que se obtendrá de conversar con un gilipollas.
> 
> Firmado: un maleducado que no va a perder ni un segundo con semejante elemento.



Pues ya llevas perdidos unos cuantos momentos, menudo paleto, de que pueblo de la España profunda saliste ?


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> ROMANILLO...Una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Por un casual, no estará usted siendo aconsejado por Pedro o Solbes?
> 
> ...




El tiempo da o quita, esperad a finales de agosto y podremos hacer balance tanto de mi sabiduría metalera como acordarnos de la infinidad de paletos que pueblan este foro, afortunadamente mal educados de verdad parece que solo hay uno, el cual hace de su analfabetismo y paletismo su bandera.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ah sí? Interesante
> Y cuándo va a caer el oro?
> A cuánto va a bajar?
> 
> Sabemos que estuviste allí, comparte con el floro. Si sabes que luego vamos a hacer el parguelas, qué más te da.




El oro vas a poder comprarlo sobre los 1350 euros onza, luego no volverá a recuperar este precio en aproximadamente dos años.


----------



## kikepm (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> El oro vas a poder comprarlo sobre los 1350 euros onza, luego no volverá a recuperar este precio en aproximadamente dos años.



Hay dos problemas con sus pronósticos:

1. Son demasiado precisos. Nadie tiene una bola de cristal y puede predecir el futuro.

2. O son hechos a posteriori. Todos por aquí somos expertos sobre los precios pasados.

Aparte de eso, la chulería no suele ser bien recibida por estos lares, muchos llevan años realizando compras a niveles muy inferiores a los actuales, por lo que se puede decir con bastante seguridad que el mercado les ha terminado dando la razón.

Parece un caso claro de alguien que ha tenido aciertos en sus inversiones de corto plazo y cree poder extrapolarlas a todo. Los años y la experiencia suelen traer humildad, por lo dicho en el punto 1.

Por último, con toda probabilidad sus pronósticos no tendrán viso de verdad, pero ud. no aparecerá por aquí a recoger su owned deportivamente.

Nosotros, sin embargo, si estaremos en el caso de que acierte.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> El tiempo da o quita, esperad a finales de agosto y podremos hacer balance tanto de mi sabiduría metalera como acordarnos de la infinidad de paletos que pueblan este foro, afortunadamente mal educados de verdad parece que solo hay uno, el cual hace de su analfabetismo y paletismo su bandera.



Lo primero en esta vida es tener un poco de educación, lo segundo aconsejarle fervientemente que no haga caso de su intuición dado que ha ido a precisamente a atacar a dos de los foreros mas respetados por estos lares que personalmente no creo que puedas enseñarles nada.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estos hilos pierden mucha calidad llenándose de basura por acordarles tanta importancia a personajes como romanillo. Creo que deberíamos ignorarle...



Bueno, dan su juego. El que queda retratado es el que dice paridas...
Por otro lado, es algo que existe. Gente con dudas sobre el devenir, otros que se envalentonan y fanfarrean un poco, bueno, es normal.
Hablan mucho pero luego ya no hablan tanto.


----------



## Razkin (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> El oro vas a poder comprarlo sobre los 1350 euros onza, luego no volverá a recuperar este precio en aproximadamente dos años.



Bueno, 1.350 euros la onza es precio de agosto 2019 y en aquellos momentos muchos firmábamos un incremento anual de 10% y que ahora estuviera sobre los 1.500. La cosa ha salido mejor. Estupendo. Aqui más que gacelas, hay cazadores recolectores. También hay documentales en tv sobre prehistoria. Y llevan muchos años cazando y recolectando. Son más años de los que vive una gacela incluso en ausencia de depredadores.
No comparto tu opinión aunque no deje de ser factible una importante corrección. 
En cualquier caso, reconozco que me ha hecho gracia la "táctica de la jaula" ilustrada con el video de Oliver y Benji. El descojono...


----------



## Gusman (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Fueron mas kg la puse a precio de venta rápida, ayer me dieron las escrituras de lo que compre con ese dinero, un chollo de verdad que podría perfectamente doblar o triplicar, un local de 40 m2 en un sitio muy céntrico por 19.000 euros, los herederos debían dinero y necesitaban una venta rápida.



Enhorabuena por tu ladrillo. Ahora solo falta buscar comprador que quiera montar 1 negocio con la que esta callendo.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> El oro vas a poder comprarlo sobre los 1350 euros onza, luego no volverá a recuperar este precio en aproximadamente dos años.



¿Y eso cuándo, qué día? ¿Durante cuántos días se podrán comprar?
¿Habrá existencias?
¿Entonces mejor nos deshacemos de todo lo que podamos ahora, preparamos la caja para poder comprar, no?
No hay ninguna fisura, ¿no?
Que esto es importante. La gente confía en ti, pero no se la vayas a jugar y los arruines.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Lo primero en esta vida es tener un poco de educación, lo segundo aconsejarle fervientemente que no haga caso de su intuición dado que ha ido a precisamente a atacar a dos de los foreros mas respetados por estos lares que personalmente no creo que puedas enseñarles nada.



No se si uno de los respetados foreros es alguno de los que cada vez que habla es para insultar con lo de gilipollas.

Si ese es uno de los tan respetados foreros podemos apreciar el nivel que tiene el foro de paletismo y inutilidad, en donde yo vivo a los que insultan no se les respeta se les tiene por lo que son, paletos y maleducados a los que conviene tener lejos.

A los demás no los he insultado simplemente y gracias a mi conocimiento del futuro les aconsejo que no compren ahora nada y que vendan todo lo que puedan, les doy un consejo que a finales de agosto podréis apreciar como bueno, aunque ya no servirá de nada, habrá pasado vuestra oportunidad.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Bueno, 1.350 euros la onza es precio de agosto 2019 y en aquellos momentos muchos firmábamos un incremento anual de 10% y que ahora estuviera sobre los 1.500. La cosa ha salido mejor. Estupendo. Aqui más que gacelas, hay cazadores recolectores. También hay documentales en tv sobre prehistoria. Y llevan muchos años cazando y recolectando. Son más años de los que vive una gacela incluso en ausencia de depredadores.
> No comparto tu opinión aunque no deje de ser factible una importante corrección.
> En cualquier caso, reconozco que me ha hecho gracia la "táctica de la jaula" ilustrada con el video de Oliver y Benji. El descojono...




El vídeo de la jaula ilustra perfectamente en la situación en la que se verán los metaleros que compren ahora en lugar de vender lo que tienen.

Estarán encerrados en una jaula y no podrán escapar de ella, estoy seguro de que los creadores de oliver y benji se vieron encerrados en la jaula de 1980 cuando la plata cotizo en históricos y luego cayo en picada, años mas tarde pudieron hacer ese genial capitulo trasvasando la historia de su inversión fallida al anime.


----------



## timi (28 Jul 2020)

dejo esto
Goldman Warns "Real Concerns Are Emerging" About The Dollar As Reserve Currency; Goes "All In" Gold

mi opinión del conflicto de estas ultimas paginas , *que puede estar totalmente equivocado* , es que tenemos por delante una importante caída de los metales , pero que no afectará al físico apenas , no creo que a estas alturas , el que tenga físico lo regale porque el papel dice que el precio es x
Sera un buen momento para cargar mineras , ojo , no todas actuaran de la misma forma.
Lo ideal es estar en físico invertido ya en este momento , y en mineras después de estas ultimas semanas , lo ideal era estar dentro. Yo cumplo la primera parte , pero en febrero me salí de las mineras. Error? no lo se , en unos meses lo sabré , en todo caso creo que tenemos una ultima oportunidad de entrar a precios aceptables en las mineras. Si estoy equivocado y ya se me ha pasado el tren de las mineras , me conformo con el físico , pero si estoy en lo cierto , intentare aprovechar ese momento
En lo que estoy también de acuerdo en algunos comentarios es que a partir de octubre la economía en general tendrá una caída importante y que nos tendremos que encomendar a la suerte. De todas formas la suerte también se tiene que buscar.

Saludos


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Dejo nuevamente la táctica de la jaula que es la misma que os están aplicando en estos momentos a muchos de vosotros.





Explico un poco;

Vamos a hacer la jaula, os vais a enterar gentuza que habéis comprado metales pensando que os haríais ricos.

Quieren hacer la jaula, si se consigue todo se habrá perdido para los metaleros.

En cuanto la plata parezca subir la volverán a echar abajo una y otra vez, el juego se desarrollara en el centro de campo, con estas bajadas cada vez que la plata parezca subir se cazaran cientos de gacelillas, en este caso pajarillos que quedaran encerrados en la jaula.

No hay nada que hacer, el partido esta perdido, con este sistema los jugadores se encuentran encerrados dentro de un circulo, es muy difícil que el equipo que esta enjaulado pueda conseguir su cash y salir sin perdidas de la jaula.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> Goldman Warns "Real Concerns Are Emerging" About The Dollar As Reserve Currency; Goes "All In" Gold
> 
> mi opinión del conflicto de estas ultimas paginas , *que puede estar totalmente equivocado* , es que tenemos por delante una importante caída de los metales , pero que no afectará al físico apenas , no creo que a estas alturas , el que tenga físico lo regale porque el papel dice que el precio es x
> ...




El único que habrá hecho sus deberes es el que tenga acceso a amigos con acceso a refinerías, en este caso podréis comprar toda la plata que queráis cuando la tiren abajo.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Vale, lo de la jaula y los magos del balón, ta bien como chiste.

Pero es que aquí está todo el mundo fuera de la jaula. Estamos viendo el partido, algunos en la grada, otros en el sofá.

Por cierto, el árbitro romanillo, mu mal. Lo vamos a enviar a la nevera unos meses. Está revolucionando a los muchachos y encima sin mascarilla.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

A finales de agosto ya no me llamareis romanillo, me llamareis maestro o profeta.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Vale, pero tienes que decir qué va a pasar después.
El por qué de esa bajada repentina y después una subida sin nueva bajada en dos años.

¿Cuál es el argumento?

Si hay una corrección puntual y luego una subida, sin efecto, sin poder comprar, sin que sea tan pronunciada como has dicho, ¿eso también valdrá?

Si resulta ser una fanfarronada, ¿qué dirás?

Te podrías cambiar el nick a marronillo


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> A finales de agosto ya no me llamareis romanillo, me llamareis maestro o profeta.



Yo seguiré llamándote gilipollas.


----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Para final de agosto vendré con vuestra ración de acacias para que degustéis el sabor de esas *hiervas.*
> 
> Sois gacelillas por el verde prado, no veis el peligro que hay escondido y pronto seréis devoradas.





romanillo dijo:


> Tu eres un mal educado, típico de analfabetos *paletos* y sesentones que piensan que todo lo saben.
> 
> Todo lo saben pero siguen igual de pobres que cuando nacieron en su pueblo.





romanillo dijo:


> Pues ya llevas perdidos unos cuantos momentos, menudo *paleto*, de que pueblo de la España profunda saliste ?





romanillo dijo:


> El tiempo da o quita, esperad a finales de agosto y podremos hacer balance tanto de mi sabiduría metalera como acordarnos de la infinidad de *paletos* que pueblan este foro, afortunadamente mal educados de verdad parece que solo hay uno, el cual hace de su analfabetismo y paletismo su bandera.





romanillo dijo:


> No se si uno de los respetados foreros es alguno de los que cada vez que habla es para insultar con lo de gilipollas.
> 
> Si ese es uno de los tan respetados foreros podemos apreciar el nivel que tiene el foro de *paletismo* *y* *inutilidad*, en donde yo vivo a los que insultan no se les respeta se les tiene por lo que son, *paletos* y maleducados a los que conviene tener lejos.
> 
> A los demás no los he insultado simplemente y gracias a mi conocimiento del futuro les aconsejo que no compren ahora nada y que vendan todo lo que puedan, *les* *doy un consejo que a finales de agosto* *podréis* apreciar como bueno, aunque ya no servirá de nada, habrá pasado vuestra oportunidad.



yo no es solo que dude de su "sabiduría metalera" tal y como usted la denomina, y no digamos ya de su "conocimiento del futuro", sino que dudo tb que esté usted en poder de un simple título de E.G.B

cualquier niño de primero de primaria e incluso de preescolar sabe escribir "hierbas" correctamente e igualmente sabe que si se inicia una frase con un "les doy un consejo" luego no puede continuar con "que a finales de agosto podreis apreciar" sino con "que a finales de agosto podrán apreciar"

por cierto, lo de llamar paletos a los demás tantas veces, sin ser capaz de evitar un atentado contra la gramática y la ortografía en cada frase, denota cierta proyección hacia los demás de los propios miedos, solo un paleto e inutil escribiría "paletismo y inutilidad"

no pasa nada por ser un paleto, hay cosas muchísimo peores, intente superarlo


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo seguiré llamándote gilipollas.




Al igual que yo a ti paleto.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> yo no es solo que dude de su "sabiduría metalera" tal y como usted la denomina, y no digamos ya de su "conocimiento del futuro", sino que dudo tb que esté usted en poder de un simple título de E.G.B, cualquier niño de primero de primaria e incluso de preescolar sabe escribir "hierbas" correctamente e igualmente sabe que si inicias una frase con un "les doy un consejo" luego no puede continuar con "que a finales de agosto podreis apreciar" sino con "que a finales de agosto podrán apreciar"
> 
> por cierto, lo de llamar paletos a los demás tantas veces, sin ser capaz de evitar un atentado contra la gramática y la ortografía en cada frase, denota cierta proyección hacia los demás de los propios miedos
> 
> no pasa nada por ser un paleto, hay cosas muchísimo peores, intente superarlo




Joder también hay aquí psicólogos ?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Joder también hay aquí psicólogos ?



Eres muy pesado macho, ya has vaticinado, pues muy bien , hale, tranquilito.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jul 2020)

Se ha quedado una buena tarde....

A 1665 que va el bicho. 

Esto sí que es un bicho y no el ronaldo o el tiranovirus


----------



## Silver94 (28 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Eres muy pesado macho, ya has vaticinado, pues muy bien , hale, tranquilito.



No sé por qué se le sigue el juego...


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> No sé por qué se le sigue el juego...



Gente sin oficio ni beneficio que tenían la tarde echada a perder.


----------



## timi (28 Jul 2020)

*RECUERDE ... en algún momento, el oro y la plata tendrán que experimentar una corrección saludable antes de avanzar. Por lo general* , esto puede demorar algunos meses o más antes de hacer otro intento a precios mucho más altos. Pero, ESTE TIEMPO PUEDE SER DIFERENTE ... ya que los precios del oro y la plata podrían subir aún más antes de corregir. 

MARKET UPDATE: Silver Adds Nearly $2 & Closes At Important Technical Level – SRSrocco Report


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pêro si vendí hace unas semanas toda la plata que tenia que no era poca precisamente, tuve liquidez para comprar un inmueble que salio regalado y ademas he dejado dinero aparcado para poder comprar plata.
> 
> Tambien tengo oro que pienso vender en unos días antes de que caiga para volver a cargarme en plata cuando vuelva a caer por debajo de los 13 dolares onza.



Es mejor que llames a los dos que les vendiste tu plata y se la recompres al doble que se la vendiste, te lo digo porque si esperas a agosto tendrás que pagarla 4 veces más que te pagaron y te entrará gastroenteritis


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Eres muy pesado macho, ya has vaticinado, pues muy bien , hale, tranquilito.



Voy contestando a mis seguidores, si te jode te vas y te compras un helado, deja a los mayores.

En el futuro tengo pensado coger a mis discípulos que gozaran del favor de mis predicciones, pero pasito a pasito, primero quiero que veáis la gran caída de finales de agosto para que podáis creer en mi y reconocerme como mayor sabio del foro, maestro de maestros, la luz que guía vuestras inversiones, también a Jesús le metían los dedos en las llagas para creer.


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Es mejor que llames a los dos que les vendiste tu plata y se la recompres al doble que se la vendiste, te lo digo porque si esperas a agosto tendrás que pagarla 4 veces más que te pagaron y te entrará gastroenteritis




Volverá a bajar, podre comprar barato y poder coger a otros que quieran comprar cuando vuelva a subir.

Por que sera que la gente no compra cuando algo esta barato y cuando empieza a subir mucho es cuando quieren entrar todos.

Es muy simple, casi todos son gacelillas que siguen los movimientos de la manada.


----------



## Muttley (28 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Fortaleza tremenda de oro y plata
> 
> Cierres por encima de 1943$ y de 24,7$ respectivamente prácticamente en máximos diarios que se han comido a los cortos que esperaban en 1940 y los 24,4$. Apenas han durado unas horas las resistencias intradia.
> 
> ...



Me autocito.

Dia duro por la mañana con cortos yendo a muerte que han puesto ese cierre que hablaba de 1930 en peligro, pero ha reaccionado muy bien, incluso afianzando esos 1940 que podrían servir para cimentar esos 1930$ de suelo semanal.
Seguimos en la pelea por cerrar por encima de 1960$. Creo que sería una gran noticia pues podría aventurar cotas más altas. Quedan 3 horas.

Edito:
“La primera ya mismo, *ayer se construyó una zona de soportes para el corto plazo en torno a los 1.930 dólares la onza y* *esta misma madrugada ha sido testeada con éxito*. Deje otro cuarto para cuando este soporte ceda y *acabamos viendo el oro en los 1.880 dólares* y el resto por si la corrección acaba llevando el precio de la onza de oro a los *1.700 dólares*.”
de este artículo publicado hoym por cierto bastante bueno,
Lo ve igual que yo. Hasta ha clavado mi suelo de corto plazo.
Menos mal que yo lo escribí 8 horas antes que el. 

Por qué esta subiendo tanto el oro y va a seguir haciéndolo mucho más

...claro qie a lo mejor estamos los dos equivocados.


La plata ha flojeado mucho más ante los ataques, pero se mantiene en niveles de ayer.
Cerrando a 24,x seguiríamos igual. Cierre en menos de 24...posibles caídas los próximos días hasta los 22.x donde ha hecho mínimo hoy.

Esto son realmente “tonterías” y un “juego” para los que tenemos oro y plata en una estrategia con un horizonte de 10 años o más a precios atractivos.
Como he dicho, yo ahora no compro ni oro ni plata.
Si sube me quedo como estoy p, disfruto el viaje y dirijo recursos hacia otros activos que considero infravalorados.
Mi exposición es suficiente.
Si baja a menos de 1400 o 20 euros la onza gastos incluidos pues vería la opción de reforzar algo mi posición.
Para bien o para mal ya lo tengo todo hecho.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jul 2020)

No se lo que dirá el florero pero tiene que ser algo importante cuando lleváis 4 páginas rebatiéndole


----------



## timi (28 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Me autocito.
> 
> Dia duro por la mañana con cortos yendo a muerte que han puesto ese cierre que hablaba de 1930 en peligro, pero ha reaccionado muy bien, incluso afianzando esos 1940 que podrían servir para cimentar esos 1930$ de suelo semanal.
> Seguimos en la pelea por cerrar por encima de 1960$. Creo que sería una gran noticia pues podría aventurar cotas más altas. Quedan 3 horas.
> ...



Que otros activos infravalorados barajas?

gracias


----------



## romanillo (28 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> No se lo que dirá el florero pero tiene que ser algo importante cuando lleváis 4 páginas rebatiéndole



Soy un genio táctico de la compra y venta de metales, dudan de mis vaticinios de que la plata caerá a menos de 13 dolares la onza para finales de agosto, por tanto seria buen momento para vender todo lo que se tenga y luego si se quiere volver a comprar cuando este mas baja.


----------



## Muttley (28 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> Que otros activos infravalorados barajas?
> 
> gracias



Renta variable española de empresas defensivas en un escenario futuro de Ibex entorno al 6000, renta variable USA de empresas de calidad con exposición energética cíclica (no Shale ni especulativo) y sobre todo activos inmobiliarios residenciales en zona premium en Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao o costa en el sur (vistas mar etc).
Esto último para 2021-2022-2023.


----------



## Berciano230 (28 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No se si uno de los respetados foreros es alguno de los que cada vez que habla es para insultar con lo de gilipollas.
> 
> Si ese es uno de los tan respetados foreros podemos apreciar el nivel que tiene el foro de paletismo y inutilidad, en donde yo vivo a los que insultan no se les respeta se les tiene por lo que son, paletos y maleducados a los que conviene tener lejos.
> 
> A los demás no los he insultado simplemente y gracias a mi conocimiento del futuro les aconsejo que no compren ahora nada y que vendan todo lo que puedan, les doy un consejo que a finales de agosto podréis apreciar como bueno, aunque ya no servirá de nada, habrá pasado vuestra oportunidad.



Seguro q agradecen tus consejos.. por cierto si tienes plata bullion para vender como dices puedes ponerte en contacto conmigo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Bueno Señores y con esto desaparezco como hice en 2013. Último consejo, estudiad la estrategia de salida para 2021/22 y en que meter parte de las ganancias en metales. El que haga bien los deberes no necesitará pensar en cuanto le quedará de pensión. Protéganse, porque a partir de Octubre vienen el desastre y no hablo de Bolsas ahora ni de precios de activos. De Octubre a Marzo 2021 van a pasar cosas mucho peores que lo que hemos visto hasta la fecha, lo del inicio de la Pandemia solo era un aperitivo. Saludos y suerte



Aun no sabemos qué, pero esta vez sí que será en octubre (parece)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody (28 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Renta variable española de empresas defensivas en un escenario futuro de Ibex entorno al 6000, renta variable USA de empresas de calidad con exposición energética cíclica (no Shale ni especulativo) y sobre todo activos inmobiliarios residenciales en zona premium en Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao o costa en el sur (vistas mar etc).
> Esto último para 2021-2022-2023.



Esta muy bien tener oro y otras inversiones, estar educado financieramente es importante y es lo que hay que hacer, pero en mi experiencia los mejores activos han sido tener una profesión y conservar la salud para poder desempeñarla.

Por supuesto tengo oro, plata y btc pero en empresas no me meto porque no tengo tiempo de analizar nuevas candidatas, hacer seguimientos, compra/venta....

Dicho esto, mano fuerte con los MPs y el BTC, ni un gramo pienso vender en una buena temporada. Y gracias por tus aportes, buen hilo cagaste!


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> No vendo nada de nada, en la corrección espero ese mes de caídas y hago mi última compra en Endevour Silver y me siento con mi agua de Coco a esperar. También voy muy comprado en Impact Silver y Hecla Mining, solo me falta promediar en Endevour y listo. Por supuesto, la prioridad es estar en fisíco. La estación del oro ya queda atrás. recomiendo Plata quien aún no haya comprado. Sentarse y a esperar de 18 meses a 24 meses. Después venta en pico de metales y entrar a comprar Bolsa que hará minimos (imprescindible elegir bien). Cuadratura del circulo completada, el invierno de Kondatriev acaba en el 2022. ratio oro y Dow muy cercanos, sobre 1 o 1,2 máximo (ratio plata oro 15 a 20...doble confirmación), es el momento de vender y entrar en Bolsas. Después a esperar, una nueva era dorada tipo años 20 se acerca, después de esos mínimos, Suerte a todos porque a partir de Octubre todo se desmorona



Muy intersante cito para recordarlo cuando toque

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Razkin (28 Jul 2020)

Como me agrada darte la razón!!


----------



## Alfaqueque (28 Jul 2020)

Buenas noches. Os dejo el tercer capítulo del documental "Imperios de plata".



Un saludo y gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Jul 2020)

]


Piel de Luna dijo:


> La plata se compra siempre siempre a spot y por debajo de spot?....
> Joder... Pensaba que después de treinta y tantos años en esto sabía algo.... Pero por lo que veo no se ná de ná...



Creo que no me expliqué bien.

Ganar dinero con plata y monedas es difícil. Ya se sabe que hay mucha más fluctuación que con el oro que desde 2000 o desde siempre va en suave ascenso e imparable y más predecible.

La gente se vuelve loca con la liquidez del oro de inversión y este se vende a spot a rajatabla en entornos cercanos. La plata es más por rellenar la cartera y tener un 30% de metales en ella e ir jugando con el ratio oro-plata. Sucede entonces que, para qué se invierte en plata si el oro lo tiene todo?

Pues resulta que moneditas poco valiosas las hay de plata y a veces llegan a bajo valor. Por ejemplo yo conseguí onzas hace no mucho a 10€ y que ahora si andara con ganas de soltar lastre e ir a otras oportunidades pues las vendería a 20€ por debajo ligeramente de spot. Pues lo que yo veo ya no es una evolución del €/gr del metal si no que compré algo por X y vendo por 2X aunque haya un mercado que diga que hasta 2.3X puedo sacar. Pero eso me costaría tiempo y esfuerzo.

El oro es más fácil de vender según mi experiencia y la plata no amigo.

Por eso simplifiqué mucho al decir oro de inversión a spot y plata ligeramente por debajo.

Y prosigo. Las fábricas de monedas y timbre y las numismáticas son las únicas capaces de vender a particulares sistemáticamente por encima de spot. Unas por definición y las numismáticas porque añaden valor de coleccionismo y disponibilidad u ocasiones perdidas a un público amplio y anónimo.

Que haya particulares que vendan por encima de spot porque son grandes aficionados y saben lo que hacen no significa que la compra de las monedas no se pueda hacer a la baja. La plata de inversión repito que merece la pena siempre es por debajo de spot. Por encima es riesgosa. Es fácil pillarse los dedos puesto que ha habido más ciclos en ellas en el histórico que con el oro de inversión no de colección. A ver si espabilamos e intentamos pensar no en colección de monedas y más en inversión que es de lo que va el tema.


----------



## Manzano1 (29 Jul 2020)

O tirar de subtitulos con you tube pc.. Yo sigo a este carcundió desde hace bastante tiempo.. Conocí este mundo a través de la colección de libros satélites asesores de padre rico, ahí estaba mike maloney con su guía de inversión, que tiempos aquellos, hasta ahora os seguía en la sombra y para publicar cuatros cosas en compra-venta, ahora felicito a todos los que tienen el billete sacado y pienso igual que varios foreros, la plata hasta 30$ esta barata


----------



## FranMen (29 Jul 2020)

La Carta de la Bolsa - “Lo que más me preocupa es la solidez de nuestro dinero ¿Ha llegado el final del dólar?”


----------



## kikepm (29 Jul 2020)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> ]
> 
> Creo que no me expliqué bien.
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa de lo que dices que me parece no tiene demasiado sentido.

Si te he entendido bien, y corrígeme si me equivoco, comprar plata siempre solo algo por debajo del spot, que *si es por encima es riesgosa*.

Teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de personas que, en su mayor parte, compran a lo largo de una vida, no veo que riesgo existe en comprar en casas seguras y esperar 20, 30, 40 o 60 años.

Dudo que el extra de más pagado, un 1, un 2 o un 3% vaya a suponer alguna diferencia en esos plazos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Jul 2020)

Pedazo de lección... debería enseñarse en las escuelas.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (29 Jul 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay una cosa de lo que dices que me parece no tiene demasiado sentido.
> 
> Si te he entendido bien, y corrígeme si me equivoco, comprar plata siempre solo algo por debajo del spot, que *si es por encima es riesgosa*.
> 
> ...



Bajo esas premisas, e invirtiendo a largo, estás TOTALMENTE en LO CIERTO.

Sólo quiero exponer lo que veo. La gente joven de menos de 40, que es la que se aproxima al hilo, debe saber que no es difícil comprar por debajo mínimamente de spot (monedas no valoradas precisamente por su rareza) y que en cambio con el oro es más difícil.

El atractivo de la plata es que es más accesible a inversiones pequeñas. Y una escuela excelente para dar el salto al oro.


----------



## Anuminas (29 Jul 2020)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> ]
> 
> Creo que no me expliqué bien.
> 
> ...



Esa es la forma que tenia de pensar respecto a la plata, pero veo que las monedas de inversión de plata se compran a un precio bastante superior al spot, por ejemplo el típico spot esta a 19€ y las de inversión a 24-25€ un sobreprecio de spot +28%.

Pero los compradores las siguen pillando y comprando ¿entonces quieres decir que no recomiendas su compra? ya no se que pensar la verdad, aunque no me parece mala idea tener un poco poco de todo veo mas seguro comprar a spot (o por debajo) aunque solo he conseguido comprar por debajo de spot con los paquitos.

A mi conseguir la plata por debajo de spot el los 3 meses que llevo me parece muy difícil, en lo poco que llevo en ello hay un sobreprecio en la plata y en el oro y es muy muy difícil comprar por debajo de SPOT.

Comprar por debajo de spot solo he conseguido últimamente y ya conociendo a personas de numismaticas de anteriores compras, manda narices que ayer haya conseguido duros a 12€ y pakitos a 7,5€.


----------



## brigante 88 (29 Jul 2020)

A los bancos se les pone dura. Ya hablan de los "3000$" para el próximo año.

Oro: Los expertos mejoran previsiones, los 3.000 dólares en el horizonte


----------



## Membroza (29 Jul 2020)

Ufff esto es de lo mejor que he visto en mi vida. Muchas gracias por compartir.


----------



## currigrino (29 Jul 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Esa es la forma que tenia de pensar respecto a la plata, pero veo que las monedas de inversión de plata se compran a un precio bastante superior al spot, por ejemplo el típico spot esta a 19€ y las de inversión a 24-25€ un sobreprecio de spot +28%.
> 
> Pero los compradores las siguen pillando y comprando ¿entonces quieres decir que no recomiendas su compra? ya no se que pensar la verdad, aunque no me parece mala idea tener un poco poco de todo veo mas seguro comprar a spot (o por debajo) aunque solo he conseguido comprar por debajo de spot con los paquitos.
> 
> ...



La opción "moneda de plata" sigue siendo la española de 12E. No sé como no estais asaltando las sucursales del BdE para pillar el stock...


----------



## Gusman (29 Jul 2020)

currigrino dijo:


> La opción "moneda de plata" sigue siendo la española de 12E. No sé como no estais asaltando las sucursales del BdE para pillar el stock...



Yo daba por hecho que se agotaron hace años y ahora son a 20.


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo daba por hecho que se agotaron hace años y ahora son a 20.



No, ahora son de 30. Y con la misma cantidad de plata que las de 12 y las de 20


----------



## skipyy (29 Jul 2020)

currigrino dijo:


> La opción "moneda de plata" sigue siendo la española de 12E. No sé como no estais asaltando las sucursales del BdE para pillar el stock...





Gusman dijo:


> Yo daba por hecho que se agotaron hace años y ahora son a 20.



Las sucursales del BDE ya fueron asaltadas hace años, y según me comentaron y he leído por aquí, tienen orden de las de 12 retirarlas. 

Personalmente he ido recientemente, y si coincide que alguien ha ido a cambiar monedas de 12 euros y el funcionario está de buen humor puedes adquirirlas. 

Respecto a las de 20 euros, esas se emitieron durante 2 años, luego pasaron a 30 euros en el año 2012 y hasta ahora.


----------



## currigrino (29 Jul 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo daba por hecho que se agotaron hace años y ahora son a 20.



Es lo que tiene dar por hecho algo... 

Yo compre cambié unas pocas en el BdE de Oviedo en diciembre


----------



## Berciano230 (29 Jul 2020)

currigrino dijo:


> Es lo que tiene dar por hecho algo...
> 
> Yo compre cambié unas pocas en el BdE de Oviedo en diciembre



En valencia hace años las que entregaban no te las vendían ya


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Jul 2020)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> ]
> 
> Creo que no me expliqué bien.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas.....
1. Lo que mencionas lo hemos explicado aquí miles de veces, se llama liquidez, en el oro es altisima, junto con el Fiat efectivo la más alta que existe y en la plata es muy muy inferior. 
2. Que sistemáticamente puedas comprar plata bajo spot?. 
Plata junk, si estás introducido en el mundo SI me lo creo. 
Lingotes, NO me lo creo ni de coña. 
Onzas Bullion. NO me lo creo ni de coña.


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Brutal esta serie, es simplemente brutal. Quien no vea la importancia y el potencial de la plata es que es tonto o esta ciego.
> 
> Creo que queda clarísimo en este episodio quien es el mayor interesado en mantener el precio se la plata deprimido y manipulado a través de todos sus actores, ya sea JP Morgan o quien sea: CHINA, el monstruo que mas consume plata a nivel mundial.



Yo también lo he visto (han estado echando la serie entera en La 2, qué cosas...) y se pueden sacar más conclusiones (evidentes para el que sepa algo de Historia, pero aquí te lo dejan todo junto y mascadito):

- los anglosajones fueron los primeros narcoestados y ahí basaron su poder. Primero Inglaterra con el Opio y ahora los useños con la coca de Colombia y el opio de Afganistán.
- China fue históricamente el país más poderoso y avanzado del planeta durante casi toda su Historia, con el sólo breve interregno de los siglos XIX y XX. Se podrían haber lanzado a la conquista del mundo perfectamente (ahí ahí estuvo la cosa con las expediciones de Zeng-He del siglo XV, que tenían unas flotas de juntos descomunales que hacían parecer cascarones ridículos en comparación a los galeones lusos y castellanos), pero su tradicional aislacionismo les hicieron bastante más pacíficos que otras potencias.
- sin embargo, los chinos fueron tan vapuleados y saqueados durante el siglo XIX y parte del XX por los occidentales y japoneses y de una forma tan torticera y rastrera llevándolos a la indigencia económica por la obligación del pago de tantas reparaciones de guerra que no guardan ningún cariño por ellos. Absolutamente ninguno. Todos los beneficios que pudieran tener con el comercio de la plata en siglos anteriores se volatilizaron en unas pocas décadas.

Y ahora todo apunta a que se están preparando para vengarse y van a por todas, pero a su manera: nada de montar guerras a lo bestia como los useños, sino acaparar todos los medios de producción, tierras, minas, empresas occidentales etc. que les interesen en todo el mundo y luego a imponer sus condiciones. Las armas quedan como medio disuasorio y ya, saben que hacen más daño restringiendo las materias primas o haciendo ventas masivas de bonos del país a putear de lejos...

Nos esperan tiempos convulsos sin duda...


----------



## Gusman (29 Jul 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> En valencia hace años las que entregaban no te las vendían ya



Lo mismo pense yo


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Jul 2020)

Alfaqueque dijo:


> Buenas noches. Os dejo el tercer capítulo del documental "Imperios de plata".
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo y gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.



Muy buenas, muchas gracias por los documentales, me los he zampado. 
Por otro lado documentales ánglos, que como no, barren para casa, vamos que en un marcó que la superpotencia del momento por mucho que les pese a ellos era ESPAÑA con Ñ, la tratan como unos pirados que andábamos de aquí para allá con barquitos, sin reconocer la cruda realidad que era que esos barquitos iban atiborrados de plata y oro y ellos tenían que dedicarse a lo que son en realidad, unos piratas, y ROBAR las cuatro migajas que ESPAÑA con Ñ les dejaba para tenerlos callados y relamiendose las heridas.
(VIVA Blas de Lezo.)


----------



## Gusman (29 Jul 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Las sucursales del BDE ya fueron asaltadas hace años, y según me comentaron y he leído por aquí, tienen orden de las de 12 retirarlas.
> 
> Personalmente he ido recientemente, y si coincide que alguien ha ido a cambiar monedas de 12 euros y el funcionario está de buen humor puedes adquirirlas.
> 
> Respecto a las de 20 euros, esas se emitieron durante 2 años, luego pasaron a 30 euros en el año 2012 y hasta ahora.



Cierto. 30 eurazos. FNMT STYLE


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Ufff esto es de lo mejor que he visto en mi vida. Muchas gracias por compartir.



Sí, son cosas que aquí no se enseñan.
Sólo tonterías y politiqueo para mantener a la gente ignorante y protestona con los demás. Promoviendo la confrontación continuamente.

De todas formas, la teoría está bien, pero llevarlo a la práctica es más complicado. 
Porque no es apretar un botón el tema de mp's y porque no tenemos el toro pasado de romanillo


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Jul 2020)

skipyy dijo:


> Las sucursales del BDE ya fueron asaltadas hace años, y según me comentaron y he leído por aquí, tienen orden de las de 12 retirarlas.
> 
> Personalmente he ido recientemente, y si coincide que alguien ha ido a cambiar monedas de 12 euros y el funcionario está de buen humor puedes adquirirlas.
> 
> Respecto a las de 20 euros, esas se emitieron durante 2 años, luego pasaron a 30 euros en el año 2012 y hasta ahora.



Pues sí, pillar de 12 euros a 12 euros creo que es casi misión imposible o pura chiripa.

He mirado en Ebay, que es lo que marca precios para el común de los mortales, y hay un par de ellas a 16 euros y a partir de ahí ninguna baja de 18 euros, y muchas por encima de 20 euros... 

Si todo va segun lo previsto, en breve el valor del metal superará el valor facial


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (29 Jul 2020)

Parece que quiere irse a visitar los 2000.

Edito: Si antes hablo antes la tumban 15$ de golpe.


----------



## Membroza (29 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, son cosas que aquí no se enseñan.
> Sólo tonterías y politiqueo para mantener a la gente ignorante y protestona con los demás. Promoviendo la confrontación continuamente.
> 
> De todas formas, la teoría está bien, pero llevarlo a la práctica es más complicado.
> Porque no es apretar un botón el tema de mp's y porque no tenemos el toro pasado de romanillo



Si se enseñaran y las conociera todo el mundo, no podrían ser tan rentables ni haber tan magnas diferencias entre activos. Así que no me desagrada que seamos aquí cuatro gatos.

Llevarlo a la práctica y acertar cuándo entrar es muy complicado, pero es que no es necesario. Aquí en este tema la gente está poniendo datos, advirtiendo de que los metales están infravalorados y dando razones de peso para comprar. Al menos así lo hice yo en enero, que fue cuando empecé. Y me olí la tostada y no metí un euro en bolsa hasta el crash bursátil de marzo.

No vamos a hacer timing, pero aunque te equivoques y siguiendo las señales y entendiendo de los ciclos económicos, puede irte muy pero que muy bien invirtiendo con cabeza, diversificando y sin convertir la inversión en un casino.


----------



## Muttley (29 Jul 2020)

,


Membroza dijo:


> Si se enseñaran y las conociera todo el mundo, no podrían ser tan rentables ni haber tan magnas diferencias entre activos. Así que no me desagrada que seamos aquí cuatro gatos.
> 
> Llevarlo a la práctica y acertar cuando entrar es muy complicado, pero es que no es necesario. Aquí en este tema la gente está poniendo datos, advirtiendo de que los metales están infravalorados y dando razones de peso para comprar. Al menos así lo hice yo en enero, que fue cuando empecé. Y me olí la tostada y no metí un euro en bolsa hasta el crash bursátil de marzo.
> 
> No vamos a hacer timing, pero aunque te equivoques y siguiendo las señales y entendiendo de los ciclos económicos, puede irte muy pero que muy bien invirtiendo con cabeza.



Más que difícil cuando comprar, creo que es más difícil saber cuando vender.
Es decir, cuando salir del ciclo. Hemos tenido varios años para entrar.
Hay que tener en cuenta que vender todo el oro y la plata es laborioso, sobre todo si se tratan de muchas onzas sueltas. Mucho más laboriosa la plata ( pero con mayor retorno teórico al ser una inversión más especulativa).
No es, en una semana vendo toda mi colección (a no ser que directamente se ponga a subasta), lleva su tiempo. Igual que comprar llevó su tiempo (a mi 7 años!)
Creo que es más importante empezar a vender en cierto periodo, de igual forma que se ha comprado en cierto periodo e ir soltando lastre.

Como lo haría yo? En el mismo orden que compré. Bullion puro y lingotes de plata primero para obtener una base potente de liquidez. Y luego según se pueda plata premium a un precio justo, ya buscando otros mercados.

Cuando empezar a vender plata? en un ratio oro/ plata entorno a 15. independientemente del precio, que obviamente debe ser mayor que el de compra tras gastos.
Eso es lo que yo haría ojo. Como decía @Piel de Luna, es su libro.
Yo tengo el mio y hay que seguirlo.


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jul 2020)

Bueno, haz un repaso a su Historia y verás: el tamaño de sus ciudades, carreteras, obras públicas, sus inventos (papel moneda, imprenta de tipos móviles, pólvora, tinta, etc.), el tamaño y cantidad de sus barcos-juncos con chopocientas cubiertas, el tamaño de sus ejércitos y un largo etcétera hasta prácticamente el siglo XVIII comparados con los de los países europeos... otra cosa es que aprovecharan mejor o peor esos inventos y que su política tendiera al aislamiento y tal, estaban totalmente cerrados al mundo salvo para comerciar a cambio de plata, pero estaban tan seguros de su superioridad y no necesitar nada del exterior que se autodenominaban "Imperio del Centro". Si por ejemplo hubiera habido otra política exterior más agresiva las flotas de Zheng He podrían haber hecho el camino inverso de los portugueses y haber circunnavegado África (ya habían conseguido llegar a su parte oriental y se trajeron "souvenirs" de vuelta como jirafas, cocodrilos e hipopótamos en cubiertas estancas inundables, intenta lo mismo con un barquito europeo...) para acabar en Europa imponiendo su ley y su comercio, pues las raquíticas flotas europeas de la época poco podrían haber hecho para impedirlo... también tendrían que haber desarrollado mejor sus cañones con la pólvora, pero evidentemente estamos ya hablando ucronía ficción. Un ejemplo:

Los viajes del almirante Zheng He y la flota china del tesoro




Tristemente los siguientes emperadores decidieron en cambio voluntariamente destruir su flota e incluso prohibir la construcción de juncos tan grandes, con lo que se quedaron sin flota de alta mar y los piratas japoneses podían atacarlos casi impunemente....

La mayoría de la gente piensa como tú, que siempre fueron muy atrasados, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, sólo lo fueron los últimos 200 años por no poder por diversas causas aplicar la revolución industrial e ya, en la época pre-industrial era el país más avanzado y los europeos ambicionaban sus productos que eran incapaces de reproducir salvo por ingeniería inversa (seda, porcelana, etc.). Japón sí pudo y se convirtieron en punteros en un tiempo récord (hasta entonces eran un país agrario muy pobre), imagina que China hubiera podido seguir el mismo camino.... ya estamos viendo a qué velocidad se está desarrollando ahora.

Un saludete


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> ,
> 
> Más que difícil cuando comprar, creo que es más difícil saber cuando vender.
> Es decir, cuando salir del ciclo. Hemos tenido varios años para entrar.
> ...



Si, cada uno tiene su libro y tiene que respetarlo y ser disciplinado, por cierto mi libro se parece bastante al tuyo, debe ser alguna edición hermana. 
Venderé antes lingotes y formatos grandes, después onzas (todas las mías son krugers), en última posición venderé mi colección de onzas españolas y no venderé mis 5.80 y soberanos y Alfonsinas ni tampoco mi colección de onzas AG Premium.


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Jul 2020)

Compraré, tierras (seguramente en Francia), comprare agua y energía (cotizadas) cuando hayan escupido sangre por la boca.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues sí, pillar de 12 euros a 12 euros creo que es casi misión imposible o pura chiripa.
> 
> He mirado en Ebay, que es lo que marca precios para el común de los mortales, y hay un par de ellas a 16 euros y a partir de ahí ninguna baja de 18 euros, y muchas por encima de 20 euros...
> 
> Si todo va segun lo previsto, en breve el valor del metal superará el valor facial



Había que pillarlas antes.
Yo pillé unas pocas. A 12 € no pierdes y tienen margen de ganancia.


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jul 2020)

El arte es algo subjetivo y aparte, no tiene nada que ver. A los chinos se la suda bastante la música clásica europea y supongo que a nosotros lo mismo la china, que lo creas o no es también tremendamente compleja. Y los europeos como digo siempre se han pirrado por el arte y artesanía chinos, de muy superior calidad a los suyos propios en tejidos, vajillas, jarrones, etc. Hubo una auténtica fiebre por ellos en Europa durante siglos, prácticamente desde los tiempos del Imperio Romano y a los chinos no les interesaba absolutamente ninguna manufactura que hicieran los europeos para comerciar por sus productos (se reían de la tosquedad de nuestros paños por ejemplo) y sólo aceptaban plata, por lo que el comercio fue deficitario siempre con ellos y sólo se consiguió equilibrar cuando Inglaterra impuso el Opio como medio de "pago" guerras mediante (no tuvieron más remedio o se iban a la ruina cuando encima se aficionaron al té chino....)

Y la Ciencia china en la era pre-industrial era muy superior a la europea insisto, no hay más que ver la magnitud y complejidad de sus obras públicas, carreteras y construcciones, Marco Polo alucinaba pepinillos mismamente. Sólo cuando los europeos desarrollaron la industrialización a gran escala en el siglo XIX pudieron imponer su tecnología armamentística para compensar su inferioridad numérica, los fuertes chinos fueron inexpugnables durante siglos hasta que los europeos (y luego los japoneses) pudieron desarrollar cañones suficientemente potentes para echarlos abajo por ejemplo.

En resumen, tú estás hablando de los años 80 en adelante que es un tema totalmente distinto y en el que te doy toda la razón, ojo, donde el mundo occidental ha dado su tecnología a China a cambio de fabricar barato efectivamente, y más aún desde la crisis del 2008 que se ha usado la capacidad industrial china y su mercado interno como botes salvavidas, pero eso es otra historia y una cosa no quita la otra.

Un saludete


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Había que pillarlas antes.
> Yo pillé unas pocas. A 12 € no pierdes y tienen margen de ganancia.



Bueno, incluso en el mejor de los casos estás comprando a 12 euros sigues pagando más que su peso en planta, las onzas bullion sin "premium" siguen teniendo mejor relación plata-precio en mi opinión. O que pilles un buen montón de pakillos o duros de plata al peso en una subasta favorable...


----------



## estupeharto (29 Jul 2020)

Yo es lo que hice. Pillarlas a buen precio, duros, pakillos y las de 12. 
Las de 12 a 12, por tener algo. Pero no a más. 
Es que comprarlas a menos de 12, no sé quien te las va a vender


----------



## Anuminas (29 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Había que pillarlas antes.
> Yo pillé unas pocas. A 12 € no pierdes y tienen margen de ganancia.



Yo conozco a alguien que las vende a 13€ casi por el valor facial, pero no le veo interes para la plata que llevan, los euros que te dan se devaluan ademas con la inflaccion

Que SUBASTAS conoceis? yo no tengo ni idea de ese mundillo ahora estoy mirandolo y los grupos de facebook ¿alguna recomendable?


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jul 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo es lo que hice. Pillarlas a buen precio, duros, pakillos y las de 12.
> Las de 12 a 12, por tener algo. Pero no a más.
> *Es que comprarlas a menos de 12, no sé quien te las va a vender*



Nadie por supuesto, pero una cosa no quita la otra. Los duros y pakillos sólo merece la pena comprarlos por su peso en plata, punto. Y es más fácil poder comprarlos a buen precio que los karlillos de 12 euros o 2000 pesetas (los de 20 o 30 euros mejor ni mencionarlos...)

Un saludete


----------



## tristezadeclon (29 Jul 2020)

HSBC y JPMorgan han dejado de comprar oro de Perth Mint, que es propiedad del gobierno de Australia Occidental y que es el mayor refinador mundial de oro recién extraído. La acción de dos de los bancos más grandes del mundo sigue a las revelaciones de que Perth Mint estaba comprando hasta $ 200 millones en oro por año de un asesino convicto en Papua Nueva Guinea, y que el mercurio tóxico y el trabajo infantil están presentes en el suministro de Mint. cadena. Las revelaciones han llevado a la London Bullion Market Association a revisar la acreditación de abastecimiento ético de la Casa de la Moneda.

27 de julio de 2020

Bank giants blacklist Perth Mint gold

************************

noticia rara rara rara y q ha pasado desapercibida

jpmorgan vetando a una empresa por motivos éticos, debe ser algún tipo de chiste

jpmorgan, en serio, jajjaja, es un descojone, la mayor banda criminal de la historia, vetando a la Perth Mint pq dice q comercia con un convicto y q trabaja con empresas en las q hay trabajo infantil, imposible ser mas cínicos

repito, noticia rara rara rara

por cierto hsbc y jpmorgan tienen el monopolio para almacenar el oro y la plata del comex y la lbma, ese es un negocio muy muy pequeño pero jpmorgan puso mucho empeño en conseguirlo


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> HSBC y JPMorgan han dejado de comprar oro de Perth Mint, que es propiedad del gobierno de Australia Occidental y que es el mayor refinador mundial de oro recién extraído. La acción de dos de los bancos más grandes del mundo sigue a las revelaciones de que Perth Mint estaba comprando hasta $ 200 millones en oro por año de un asesino convicto en Papua Nueva Guinea, y que el mercurio tóxico y el trabajo infantil están presentes en el suministro de Mint. cadena. Las revelaciones han llevado a la London Bullion Market Association a revisar la acreditación de abastecimiento ético de la Casa de la Moneda.
> 
> 27 de julio de 2020
> 
> ...



Raro de cojones efectivamente y el colmo de la hipocresía... tiene pinta de cortina de humo para ocultar algo gordo, muy gordo... miedo me da....


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Jul 2020)

Vuelvo a insistir, los europeos sólo pudieron sacudirles a partir del siglo XIX. Y estaban allí desde el XVI y entonces ya estudiaron la manera de establecerse en China y colonizarla como habían hecho en América, África, India, las islas Molucas, etc. los ingleses, franceses, holandeses e ibéricos en los siglos XVI-XVII. Estaban desesperados por dominarlos porque como ya te he comentado el comercio con ellos era tremendamente deficitario y querían imponer sus condiciones y productos para equilibrarlo como habían hecho en otros mercados, pero cuando vieron la potencia China lo dejaron por imposible..... hasta el siglo XIX que contaron con suficiente superioridad tecnológica militar gracias a la cerrazón china. 

Por ponerte un ejemplo, los españoles de Filipinas mismamente hicieron un montón de memoriales al respecto dándolo por fácil al principio y cuando se informaron mejor los modificaban pidiendo más y más soldados y medios hasta que se la acabaron envainando rindiéndose a la realidad, hay un libro publicado sobre ello....

Y lo de pacíficos me refiero a que no eran tan agresivos como los europeos en cuanto a su política exterior y de colonización salvo alguna excepción como Vietnam, pero no eran flower-power precisamente por supuesto. El problema es que a la larga eso fue su perdición en un mundo cada vez más globalizado, los europeos supieron apreciar e integrar mucho mejor que los chinos los inventos y ciencias procedentes del exterior (números arábigos, pólvora china, imprenta, tinta, etc.) y eso fue también en su beneficio. Bueno, y que los chinos tenían tanta población y mano de obra barata disponible y el comercio con los europeos era tan lucrativo y daba tantos beneficios que no veían ventaja alguna en industrializarse. Y cuando se dieron cuenta de las consecuencias fue demasiado tarde...

Un saludete


----------



## Dadaria (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> ,
> 
> Más que difícil cuando comprar, creo que es más difícil saber cuando vender.
> Es decir, cuando salir del ciclo. Hemos tenido varios años para entrar.
> ...




Goldbug, comentaba que el momento de vender oro es cuando el ratio oro/sp500 esté sobre 1 o 1,2

Tu comentas que el momento de vender plata es cuando el ratio esté en 15.

Me apunto ambos ratios... a ver que pasa de aquí a final de año, y en adelante... 

Os pongo mi humildísima estrategia de novato que ha entrado en esto hace poco y que lo único que aspira es a mantener cierta riqueza para su familia, va a ser:

1º Ir quitándome todo lo que tengo en bolsa salvo las mineras durante agosto. Se me van a producir pérdidas, pero bueno, mejor asumir que he metido la pata y listo ( recompré en junio tarde). Tengo plusvalías de sobra de mis ventas antes del crash de marzo así que compenso y listo.

2º Esperar agazapado al nuevo fustiazo que se nos viene. 

3º Cuando llegue la idea es cargar algo más de plata ( no llevo demasiado), quizás a través de Bullionvault que tiene la ventaja que lo vendes rápido, y quizás cargue alguna minera más. También si el oro ha sufrido mucho castigo quizás me anime con alguna onza suelta.

4º A partir de ahí, a esperar que lleguemos a los ratios que han señalado GOLDBUG Y Muttley, quizas finales 2021, quizas 2022 o 2023... ya se verá.


En fin, a ver como salimos de esta a dos años vista


----------



## FranMen (29 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> ,
> 
> Más que difícil cuando comprar, creo que es más difícil saber cuando vender.
> Es decir, cuando salir del ciclo. Hemos tenido varios años para entrar.
> ...



“Compra más gastos “ Es fácil saber si vendes más caro de lo que compraste, lo interesante es vender más caro de lo que te costará comprar de nuevo.


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Jul 2020)

Compañeros, cómo veis el recorte de esta tarde para cargar un poco? Se quedará ahí o puede visitar los 23,20$ o incluso los 22,40$ para luego retomar senda alcista? Es que soy de los que va haciendo compras incrementales cuando va teniendo algo de calderilla


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Goldbug, comentaba que el momento de vender oro es cuando el ratio oro/sp500 esté sobre 1 o 1,2
> 
> Tu comentas que el momento de vender plata es cuando el ratio esté en 15.
> 
> ...




Eso de vender el oro cuando el ratio oro/sp500 está sobre 1 o 1,2 me parece que no sirve de mucho.

En Noviembre de 2008 estaba el ratio en 1.2 y precisamente entonces el oro estaba en pleno crecimiento imparable hasta 2012.

S&P 500 to Gold Ratio

Por otro lado, hablando del ratio oro/plata, si alguien espera que llegue a 1/15 nunca venderá la plata...

Gold : Silver Ratio - BullionByPost ® | Buy Gold Bullion Online - The UK's No.1*


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Jul 2020)

Ok. cambiamos de mercado, era el Dow no el Sp500, aún así... la última vez que dicho ratio fué cercano a 1 (1,4 exactamente) data de 1980.

Pero en 2011-2012 que era el pico máx. histórico de cotización para el oro, dicho ratio no bajo de 7... vamos que desde Agosto 2012 cayó en picado el precio del oro y este ratio (Dow to Gold) no indicaba venta de oro, ya que no llegó a 1,2.

Así que no se de donde sale ese 1-1,2 como señal para vender el oro.

Dow to Gold Ratio - Updated Historical Chart | Longtermtrends


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Te dejaste el principal: La gran Depresión mínimos Dow julio 1932



Entonces el ratio Dow to Gold bajó hasta 3,21.

Así que mejor decir que conviene vender oro para entrar en acciones a partir de un ratio Dow2Gold de 7 o 5 para no quedarnos cortos y perder el tren, digo yo. Porque esperar a 1,2 o a un ratio Oro/Plata de 15 significa esperar algo casi imposible, los tiempos han cambiado, la deuda existente no tiene nada que ver con la de 1980 o 1932.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Ésto es lo que dijo Goldbug... el invierno de Kondatriev acaba en el 2022. ratio oro y Dow muy cercanos, sobre 1 o 1,2 máximo (ratio plata oro 15 a 20...doble confirmación), es el momento de vender y entrar en Bolsas. Después a esperar, una nueva era dorada tipo años 20 se acerca, después de esos mínimos, Suerte a todos porque a partir de Octubre todo se desmorona
> 
> ratio oro Dow 1 a 1,2 / ratio oro plata de 15 a 20. DOBLE CONFIRMACIÓN
> 
> ...



No me había quedado con lo de "doble confirmación"... detalle importante


Y por si alguien como yo no sabía quien era ese señor:

Kondratieff : ¿Hasta cuándo nos acompañará el terrible invierno?










Y un poco más sobre lo mismo:


Ratio Dow/Oro: Asistiendo a un nuevo cambio de ciclo








Tendencias en 200 años:
Doscientos veinte años del ratio Dow/Oro


----------



## Membroza (29 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


>



Acabo de enterarme que hay un impuesto al patrimonio. Ya no es de lo que ganes, sino que si tienes oro por ejemplo guardado para tu jubilación y el total de tu patrimonio excede de cierta cifra, el Estado te roba. Hijos de la gran puta estos políticos.

Impuesto al patrimonio: ¿qué es y cuáles son sus novedades en la renta 2019?


----------



## Dadaria (29 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Acabo de enterarme que hay un impuesto al patrimonio. Ya no es de lo que ganes, sino que si tienes oro por ejemplo guardado para tu jubilación y el total de tu patrimonio excede de cierta cifra, el Estado te roba. Hijos de la gran puta estos políticos.
> 
> Impuesto al patrimonio: ¿qué es y cuáles son sus novedades en la renta 2019?



Y lo más gracioso de todo ello es ver a las distintas administraciones públicas engordando la valoraciones catastrales del ladrillo a la hora de esto o de la herencia.


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que meneos en oro y plata brutal! La plata de subir 1,5% a bajar mas de 4%!! Que descarados son que asco que jueguen así con algo tan valioso... que impotencia...



Y por lo visto en EUR le dan más cera. Yo la espero a 19 - 19,50 € para cargar una ñapilla que me ha entrado algo de liquidez esta semana y me pica el dedo índice


----------



## Gamelin (29 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> El Dow hizo mínimos en julio 1932 sobre 41 puntos , en esos momentos el oro estaba en 26,65$ y pico, ratio 1,54 y en 1934 ya estaba en 34$. Recuerda que en aquellos tiempos el precio del oro no fluctuaba, era fijado por el Gobierno., El ratio oro plata es más exacto, Cuando se dice doble confirmación, simplemente es un referente. Cada cual debe decidir donde vender....pero ojo, el que se precipite y venda rápido, quizás luego tenga remordimientos de conciencia.Todo hay que tomarlo con relatividad y la idea principal es conocer como funcionan los ciclos de Riqueza y sus transferencias, para situarte en el lado correcto; Ahora mismo las Supérlites están removiendo el arbol y recogiendo ganancias.Han dejado entrar a los Gentiles a comprar Bolsa para recoger el último gran beneficio cuando las hundan. Ellos(S.EL) hace mucho tiempo que están acumulando oro y plata a precios irrisorios (manipulación Comex por ejemplo, precio a la baja mientras Jp Morgan compra millones de onzas de plata), las monedas fiduciarias caen y esa riqueza se transfiere al oro y la plata, ellos se llenan los bolsillos, aumentando su tanto % de riqueza Global. Segundo paso: Pánico en las calles, disturbios, Bolsas cayendo (Adiós RobinHood), Hiperinflación y un largo proceso de sacudida de árbol hasta que las manos fuertes de los " Gentiles" ( así os llaman) vendan todo, y ahi harán su segunda Gran Jugada en 2022: Compran los mejores activos, Bolsa en mínimos, , inmuebles a precio de ganga..etc etc.Y otro tanto gran % de riqueza Global se transfiere a sus bolsillos (Recordad que sus activos oro y plata, están en máximos), mientras "los Gentiles" se vuelven mas esclavos y pobres. En ese punto empieza el nuevo ciclo y Nuevo Orden Monetario: Se inicia la primavera de Kondatriev y todo, poco a poco vuelve a la normalidad (los Gentiles, o sea la plebe más controlados, más pobres ) mientras las Bolsas se disparan, por 5, por 10 por 20 etc y se incrementan las ganancias de las S.EL ,volvemos a una Segunda Edad dorada tipo años 20 (les interesa para revalorizar sus activos). En todo ese proceso el tanto por ciento de riqueza transferido desde las Base de la Pirámide de"los Gentiles" al pico del Vértice de la Pirámide de las Supérlites ha sido enorme, con el añadido de su Libertad.
> 
> Calendario Banquete Invierno Kondatriev: Aperitivo marzo 2020 hasta ahora, Primer plato: agosto hasta mediados de Octubre. Segundo Plato o Plato Fuerte; 15 Octubre a enero 2021 Postre: 15 de enero a marzo 2021, a partir de ahi, Sobremesa, café, copa y puro hasta finales 2022. En 2023 entramos en una fase armónica en todos los aspectos,progresivamente hasta 2025 en que hará su Cénit. Saludos y Suerte



Interesante. Quede claro que no tengo ni puta idea. Creo entender que según los ciclos de Kondarieff aún se podría comprar oro a pesar de estar en máximos?


----------



## Gamelin (29 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No me había quedado con lo de "doble confirmación"... detalle importante
> 
> 
> Y por si alguien como yo no sabía quien era ese señor:
> ...



Interesante también. Me guardo el gráfico de las estaciones


----------



## romanillo (29 Jul 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que meneos en oro y plata brutal! La plata de subir 1,5% a bajar mas de 4%!! Que descarados son que asco que jueguen así con algo tan valioso... que impotencia...




Es la caza de la gacelilla, todos estos del foro que están entrando a comprar plata en lugar de vender rápidamente lo que tengan, gacelillas inofensivas presa fácil para las camadas de león, tiraran la plata nuevamente y con el pánico que consigan entraran a comprar todo de golpe.


----------



## Depeche (29 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Es la caza de la gacelilla, todos estos del foro que están entrando a comprar plata en lugar de vender rápidamente lo que tengan, gacelillas inofensivas presa fácil para las camadas de león, tiraran la plata nuevamente y con el pánico que consigan entraran a comprar todo de golpe.



madre mia lo que hay que leer, sin comentarios.


----------



## Membroza (29 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Usa el ciclo de Kondratieff para invertir a largo plazo - Gonzaga Gimenez - Finect



Pues el artículo es del 2015 y lo ha clavado en timing.


----------



## Muttley (30 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> HSBC y JPMorgan han dejado de comprar oro de Perth Mint, que es propiedad del gobierno de Australia Occidental y que es el mayor refinador mundial de oro recién extraído. La acción de dos de los bancos más grandes del mundo sigue a las revelaciones de que Perth Mint estaba comprando hasta $ 200 millones en oro por año de un asesino convicto en Papua Nueva Guinea, y que el mercurio tóxico y el trabajo infantil están presentes en el suministro de Mint. cadena. Las revelaciones han llevado a la London Bullion Market Association a revisar la acreditación de abastecimiento ético de la Casa de la Moneda.
> 
> 27 de julio de 2020
> 
> ...



Es un clásico. 
Newcrest controla Lihir y Hidden Valley. 
Cualquiera que haya estado en Papúa Nueva Guinea sabe lo que hay. Y yo he estado. 
Violencia infinita, esclavismo, trabajo infantil. Es El agujero mas profundo humano ahora mismo en el mundo. 
Lo que yo he visto allí, no lo he visto en mis 10 años en Africa.
La peor mina ilegal peruana en el Amazonas es un resort todo incluido en comparación. 

Como bien dices, es preguntarse por qué alguien ha decidido abrir ahora el cajón de mierda. 
Las condiciones allí son tan duras que solo los filipinos han conseguido montar algo. 
Y muchos lo han intentado. 
Ni los chinos. Bueno los australianos siendo infinitamente hijos de pvta también y porque lo que extraen es oro.
Oro de sangre.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Esta noche volveréis a ver caza de gacela.

Se espera una noche movida en la que la plata volverá a pegar un bajonazo, esta vez la caída sera un poco mas aguda, 

Es lo que se conoce como doble nudo al pescuezo de la gacelilla.

Ya escucho las cornetas así como los aullidos de los perros que van tras sus presas.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> madre mia lo que hay que leer, sin comentarios.




Soy un experto en metales, si tienes alguna duda te contestare con gusto, te aconsejo que compres Indio allí radica la futura riqueza.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Soy un experto en metales, si tienes alguna duda te contestare con gusto, te aconsejo que compres Indio allí radica la futura riqueza.



Tronco, yo no la espero tan abajo tan solo la quiero ver a niveles de como cerró el finde pasado (sobre los 19,40€) ya que tengo algo de fiat que quisiera materializar. Lo va a alcanzar mañana o ya me espero al cierre del viernes si eso. Dígame argo payo!


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Tronco, yo no la espero tan abajo tan solo la quiero ver a niveles de como cerró el finde pasado (sobre los 19,40€) ya que tengo algo de fiat que quisiera materializar. Lo va a alcanzar mañana o ya me espero al cierre del viernes si eso. Dígame argo payo!



Para el viernes podrías tener precios cercanos a eso que pides, nada de los 26 o 27 que auguran algunos analfabetos en cuanto a metal se refiere, probablemente sean inteligentes para otro tipo de cuestiones.


----------



## tristezadeclon (30 Jul 2020)

durante unos 12 minutos ha habido backwardation en vez de contango en la plata, como cuando pegó la ostia hacia abajo en marzo y cayó hasta los 11.70$, solo q esta vez con volumen 0

no tengo ni puta idea de q es lo q sucede pero no es normal, algo están preparando estos hijos de pvta otra vez


----------



## antorob (30 Jul 2020)

Quizás el bajo volumen tenga que ver con esta noticia.

Chinese Banks Bar Clients From Buying Precious Metals

Saludos.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Jul 2020)

Entran los cortos de las nueve!


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jul 2020)

¿cuáles son los otros dos?


----------



## cuidesemele (30 Jul 2020)

Me uno a los del raro raro raro... En China no dejan comprar oro? lo cualo? Y los commercials del COT sigien planos como nunca antes mientras el precio no para de subir: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED

npi


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Jul 2020)

La plata bajando casi un 4% ...pero casi sin volumen...

No se yo pero igual que dicen subida sin volumwn bajada segura... Bajada sin volumen, subida segura... 

O estoy equivocado?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jul 2020)

¿Como si intentasen o como si no tuviesen más remedio que ir levantando pie?!


----------



## timi (30 Jul 2020)

o se sacan algo de la manga o al ritmo de los últimos días se les desmonta el chiringuito


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Jul 2020)

Empieza a dar miedico esta tensa calma. Le van a dar un meneo para abajo (visitando los 19,00€) o para arriba (volviendo a acariciar los 22,10€) pero de que hoy le darán duro, seguro.


----------



## tremenk (30 Jul 2020)

Llamame loco pero puede ser que la mayoria de traders del ORO esten tradeando en el contrato de futuro del mes que viene...

Estas mirando el futuro de Septiembre o el de Agosto? 

Porque el de Agosto no tiene casi volumen lo tipico que pasa alfinal del mes pero el futuro de Septiembre lo veo con muchos volumen.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Jul 2020)

Llevo días intentando dar sentido a los cambios que veo por ahí (igual que vosotros). Es una obviedad decirlo pero vivimos realmente momentos históricos... Y si me permitís un inciso antes de comentar alguno de esos cambios: el nivel de borregada en España, el nivel de aceptación de la narrativa oficial (aun siendo ésta una chapuza mal hecha) supera todo limite. España está perdida.

Yo creo que la han debido de elegir como proyecto piloto en este reset mundial; por su naturaleza dócil, fácilmente manipulable, por la grotesca falta de espíritu crítico. Las brechas que está causando todo eso en la gente duraran años... Y psicológicamente España dañada años también. En fin... o la gente encuentra algún nicho especial o España pienso no va a ser un buen sitio para vivir.


----------



## Membroza (30 Jul 2020)

Interesante dato cuenta Lobo Tiggre de que sí, hay el doble de oro que en los años 70 peeero antes en la mayoría de países del primer mundo estaba prohibido tenerlo, y ahora la población ha aumentado mucho más que el oro disponible, por lo que proporcionalmente, hay menos disponible per capita.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Jul 2020)

Cambiando al metal:

Como han comentado arriba, no veo la tradicional oposición BullionBank-eriana, en forma de inundación de cortos (aka “proveyendo liquidez” LOL). Y tradicionalmente, subidas como las recientes lo hubieran requerido. Acordaos del aumento de 50k!! cortos el día del Brexit.

En el Comex ahora hay que entregar (el tema ha cambiado). Por eso jugarretas como la del martes desplomando el oro 75USD en pocas horas, duraron poco. El departamento de riesgos ha debido decir a los otrora omnipotentes da boys metal traders: haced las barrabasadas que queráis pero al final del día no quiero ver que el volumen de cortos aumenta ni una posición corta más. No quiero llegar al delivery date y miles de stoppers esperando que entreguemos metal. Eso es un problema serio.







Para los mas centrados en metal que podeis tocar y menos en futuros: 1 largo + 1 corto = una posicion abierta. Si un Managed Money compra un GC, los COMMs pueden crear un corto extra contra esa compra y el precio se mantien igual. Si los COMMs no hacen nada, esa compra tiene que buscar un participle en el mercado existente, que quiera vender: lo que hace subir el precio. Dependiendo de qué pide ese tenedor de un largo para venderselo al nuevo comprador, el precio subirá mas o menos.​

Otra cosa que pienso es que puede que Trump haya decidido acabar con la estrategia globalista Obama-HRC de ayudar a China a acumular metal barato. A partir de ahora a pagar precios normales (para mi empezaría a ser normal a los 3000USD/oz). Y como adquirir determinadas cantidades de físico requiere ser paciente y acumular en años, pues pagaran eso y más.

Alguien ha debido de pensar en USA: el futuro monetario pasa por un SDR respaldado por oro (FMI tiene 2’000TO oro) en un distributed ledger*. Mas oro un país = más peso en el mundo. Como todos sabemos aquí desde hace tiempo. Así que compramos metal con USD recién impresos, que tenemos ese privilegio. Además, de paso ayudamos a crear inflación, cosa que llevamos 10 años intentando sin éxito y la deuda que seguimos apilando no se diluye. Es un win-win. Sospecho que US podría estar en el mercado del metal, a nivel institucional.

*Puede que sea otra cosa pero la denominación actual del papel, va a transformase y acelerar su alineamiento con su valor intrínseco Voltaire-iano. Y ante esto todos quieren tener metal.​

Veo el metal muy fuerte largo plazo (correcciones a corto probables). Ya sé que el entry point en un mercado alcista siempre es difícil, para nosotros veteranos: tenemos en mente precios tipo 1´500 y nos cuesta pelear contra esos sesgos. No sabemos entrar a precios "tan altos". La probabilidad de que veamos los 1'500 algun dia en nuestras vidas es muy reducida (salvando predicciones de algun forero que he acabo de leer). Pero no lo asimilamos y dilatamos las decisiones de abrir largos. Los vemos “caros”.

Y la plata ha soltado so componente industrial en la determinacion de su precio. Con el oro a 2000USD, es imposible que se quede parada. Ahora, cuidado con entrar apalancados en plata, nervios de acero y una gestion del riesgo total antes de hacer nada.


----------



## tristezadeclon (30 Jul 2020)

esto ya empieza a tocarme los huevos, aquí pasa algo pero q muy raro:


JUSTINA VASQUEZ E YVONNE YUE LI
Bloomberg


29 DE JULIO DE 2020

6:15 A.M.

La Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. Ha reducido el volumen de monedas de oro y plata que está distribuyendo a compradores autorizados a medida que la pandemia de coronavirus ralentiza la producción, según muestra un documento visto por Bloomberg.
El complejo West Point de Mint en Nueva York está tomando medidas para evitar que el virus se propague entre sus empleados, y eso probablemente reducirá la producción de monedas allí durante los próximos 12 a 18 meses, según el documento. La instalación ya no puede producir monedas de oro y plata al mismo tiempo, lo que le obliga a elegir un metal sobre el otro, según el documento, que se presentó a las empresas autorizadas para comprar monedas de la Casa de la Moneda la semana pasada.
La instalación de West Point es uno de los sitios principales para la producción de lingotes, junto con el complejo de San Francisco, que solo reabrió parcialmente en mayo después de cerrar a principios de año. Durante el año fiscal 2019, la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. En general produjo 18.8 millones de onzas de lingotes, según su informe anual más reciente.
Un portavoz de la Casa de la Moneda no hizo comentarios de inmediato.
"La pandemia creó un conjunto de desafíos completamente nuevos para nosotros", dijo la Casa de la Moneda en el documento. "Creemos que este entorno continuará llevando a un cierto grado de capacidad reducida a medida que West Point lucha por equilibrar la seguridad de los empleados con la demanda del mercado".
La Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU., Que fabrica monedas de oro, plata, platino y paladio que se venden a través de una red de distribuidores, ha estado produciendo monedas conmemorativas y de inversión a menor capacidad desde que reabrió las instalaciones de West Point e impuso el distanciamiento social a principios de este año.
Los recortes son otro golpe más que la pandemia ha tratado con los suministros de monedas de Estados Unidos. La semana pasada, la Casa de la Moneda instó a los estadounidenses a gastar sus centavos, centavos, monedas de diez centavos y trimestres porque la pandemia ha reducido las compras en las tiendas y ha frenado el ritmo de circulación de monedas en todo el país.
Las asignaciones reducidas también están llegando justo cuando los inversores claman por monedas preciosas. La incertidumbre global sobre la pandemia ha llevado los precios de la plata y el oro a niveles máximos de varios años, convirtiendo las monedas hechas de los metales en un refugio seguro para el comercio minorista. Las primas de algunas monedas sobre los precios al contado de los metales han aumentado a niveles récord.
Para hacer frente a la demanda, la Casa de la Moneda ahora está pidiendo a los distribuidores que proporcionen sus pronósticos de demanda de 10 y 90 días por primera vez.
Según el documento, eso le permitirá decidir qué productos fabricar, ya que algunos requieren más mano de obra que otros. Si la Casa de la Moneda decide hacer una décima parte de una onza de oro, por ejemplo, debe reducir la producción de monedas American Eagle Silver.
Publicado por primera vez el 29 de julio de 2020 a las 6:15 a.m.

U.S. Mint reduces silver, gold coin supply to purchasers

***********************

vamos a ver, china prohibe a sus ciudadanos comprar oro, jpmorgan veta a la perth mint y la lbma estudia dejar de trabajar con ellos por motivos éticos, y ahora la mint de west point dice q no puede producir oro y plata a la vez

alguien tiene una teoría de q cojones pasa aquí? pq estoy convencido q todo esto está relacionado, hay q ver q casualidad q todo ocurre a la vez y justo ahora q el oro está en máximos históricos, q casualidad q el resultado de las tres noticias sea q los particulares tengan mas dificil el acceso a los metales físicos

habrá q estar atentos los próximos días y semanas a ver si siguen saliendo noticias q van en esta misma dirección de recortar la oferta de metales físicos disponibles


----------



## Dadaria (30 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Interesante dato cuenta Lobo Tiggre de que sí, hay el doble de oro que en los años 70 peeero antes en la mayoría de países del primer mundo estaba prohibido tenerlo, y ahora la población ha aumentado mucho más que el oro disponible, por lo que proporcionalmente, hay menos disponible per capita.



La población mundial se ha duplicado desde entonces, y a eso habría que añadir que en el caso de plata, parecer ser que hay menos todavía que oro.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2020)

En mi ignorancia, están quitando a los peones (ciudadanos) para acabar la partida con las reinas y reyes (bancos centrales y gobierno). No hay oro para todos


----------



## Jebediah (30 Jul 2020)

El que no hiciera los deberes en su día, que no tenga prisa ahora, que llega tarde.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Jul 2020)

RSI-7=93 en el oro. Brutalmente overbought (un RSI 93 en el oro solo ha pasado 20 veces en 11,448 trading days)
Una correcion seria "sano" para aliviar esto.

Posibles buenas noticias para los que estan fuera y quisieran entrar.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> esto ya empieza a tocarme los huevos, aquí pasa algo pero q muy raro:
> 
> 
> JUSTINA VASQUEZ E YVONNE YUE LI
> ...



A ver si @Piel de Luna nos informa de la situacion via sus contactos. Si lo de arriba se traduce en escasez y premiums.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Jul 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Me uno a los del raro raro raro... En China no dejan comprar oro? lo cualo? Y los commercials del COT sigien planos como nunca antes mientras el precio no para de subir: Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED
> 
> npi



Estamos asistiendo al final de los ciclos wash & rinse orquestados por los COMMs?


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2020)

Je je je... Te habían cerrado el bar y no te diste cuenta que la fiesta era en el bar de al lado, ehh...?

Eso nos pasa a todos...


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Tronco, yo no la espero tan abajo tan solo la quiero ver a niveles de como cerró el finde pasado (sobre los 19,40€) ya que tengo algo de fiat que quisiera materializar. Lo va a alcanzar mañana o ya me espero al cierre del viernes si eso. Dígame argo payo!




¿ Que dirías ahora de mis predicciones ?


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2020)

Esto va a ser cosa del Romanillo, que es capaz de cualquier cosa para ganar la apuesta...


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> esto ya empieza a tocarme los huevos, aquí pasa algo pero q muy raro:
> 
> 
> JUSTINA VASQUEZ E YVONNE YUE LI
> ...




Pues yo diría que las super élites ( ya sean chinas o americanas), quieren evitar, en la medida de los posible que los ciudadanos acumulen mucho metal, y están sacando excusas de diverso pelo para hacer más complicado a los ciudadanos de a píe el acceso al metal...

No se me ocurre otra cosa, a ver quien tiene más teorías


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (30 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues yo diría que las super élites ( ya sean chinas o americanas), quieren evitar, en la medida de los posible que los ciudadanos acumulen mucho metal, y están sacando excusas de diverso pelo para hacer más complicado a los ciudadanos de a píe el acceso al metal...
> 
> No se me ocurre otra cosa, a ver quien tiene más teorías



Igual que con el otro metál, empezaron prohibiendo el libre acceso y tenencia y uso de armas de fuego, el siguiente paso fué que el que tuviese y no lo declarase, hachazo, confiscación, multas.


----------



## kynes (30 Jul 2020)

Déjà vu ¿Qué hay de nuevo 10 años después? Esto ya lo vivimos. Predicciones del oro ( o quizás la plata ) se disparaban a $10k/oz. Los dos cayeron y el BTC se puso a 20K en 2017.

Mi aprendizaje / conclusión; dejarse de predicciones y poner huevos en muchas distintas cestas.... Algo caerá.

Preguntas, ¿de qué puede servir una moneda de oro en un escenario mad-max , o en un más cercano encierro de 3-6 meses? ¿Siguió activo el mercado de compraventa entre particulares durante el encierro? ¿Aceptaban Krugers en el Mercadona?


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> ¿ Que dirías ahora de mis predicciones ?



Eh, no te cuelgues la medallita tan rápido que dijiste que esos niveles se alcanzaban mañana y no hoy


----------



## Membroza (30 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estamos asistiendo al final de los ciclos wash & rinse orquestados por los COMMs?



¿Qué significa esto en cristiano para los que somos nuevos?


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2020)

Hace tiempo que no ponemos a nuestro amigo Max, imaginaos como de eufórico está. Se le olvida a uno que estamos en medio de una pandemia
El oro, la plata y el bitcóin son los "tres jinetes del apocalipsis" que acabarán con el "apartheid financiero"- Videos de RT


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2020)

Lo que más me interesa de sus mensajes es dónde aprendió mecanografía (mensaje por minuto  )


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2020)

En resumen, mientras estamos concentrados en el virus, nos están robando hasta la camisa y, encima, agradecidos.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

No tengo ninguna mina de indio, solo tengo conocimiento de que probablemente se usara de forma masiva en muy poco tiempo, por lo tanto subiría mucho, ya paso con el paladio.


----------



## Dadaria (30 Jul 2020)

Esto supongo que saldrá de los protocolos de los sabios de sión


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Llevo días intentando dar sentido a los cambios que veo por ahí (igual que vosotros). Es una obviedad decirlo pero vivimos realmente momentos históricos... Y si me permitís un inciso antes de comentar alguno de esos cambios: el nivel de borregada en España, el nivel de aceptación de la narrativa oficial (aun siendo ésta una chapuza mal hecha) supera todo limite. España está perdida.
> 
> Yo creo que la han debido de elegir como proyecto piloto en este reset mundial; por su naturaleza dócil, fácilmente manipulable, por la grotesca falta de espíritu crítico. Las brechas que está causando todo eso en la gente duraran años... Y psicológicamente España dañada años también. En fin... o la gente encuentra algún nicho especial o España pienso no va a ser un buen sitio para vivir.



Hace muchos años que España no es un buen sitio para vivir.
Yo me dí cuenta hace casi una década.
Otros probablemente, lo saben desde mucho antes.

Es buen sitio para irse de vacaciones máximo 5 meses...no 6, que te consideran luego residente fiscal y la cagas.
Pero para vivir, para desarrollarse, para tener y criar una familia...nanai, un gran cuento del medievo.
Suerte a todos


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Jul 2020)

Este gentil lo que quiere es que aquí no se hable del oro... por eso floodea


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Jul 2020)

Primero el Blaster del subforo (@romanillo) y ahora @GOLDBUG haciendo de @allseeyingeye con sus copia y pega interminables. Venga joder no cagaros el hilo.

Venga, vamos a hablar mejor de plata que parece que se recupera tímidamente en el after market Americano. A ver si esta madrugada los asiáticos le sueltan el lazo a la bicha.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Primero el Blaster del subforo (@romanillo) y ahora @GOLDBUG haciendo de @allseeyingeye con sus copia y pega interminables. Venga joder no cagaros el hilo.
> 
> Venga, vamos a hablar mejor de plata que parece que se recupera tímidamente en el after market Americano. A ver si esta madrugada los asiáticos le sueltan el lazo a la bicha.




Quieren tapar mis aciertos en cuanto al precio de la plata, no aguantan que este acertando, están sufriendo como cerdos en el matadero ante cada una de mis profecías cumplidas.

Por eso están pegando y copiando para dejar mis mensajes escondidos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2020)

Si nos permiten saber lo que has escrito es porque hay truco. Sin darse cuenta lo han mostrado. El final no es el oro, es la tierra. Tierra es lo que más ansía el pueblo de Israel desde el principio de los tiempos. El oro es el paso previo.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Jul 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Ya he acabado, pero por favor lee algo de lo que he subido, por lo menos las últimas



gold.de es mi pastor y el físico es mi Dios. Con ellos sé que nada me faltará. Bueno, y también las putas shortinas premium (que cobran a pie de cama). Esas son mis María Magdalena que me consuelan y acogen en los momentos más duros


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Jul 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Si nos permiten saber lo que has escrito es porque hay truco. Sin darse cuenta lo han mostrado. El final no es el oro, es la tierra. Tierra es lo que más ansía el pueblo de Israel desde el principio de los tiempos. El oro es el paso previo.



Si lo que quieren es paisaje lunar les podemos vender Murcia y Almería


----------



## Anuminas (30 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Primero el Blaster del subforo (@romanillo) y ahora @GOLDBUG haciendo de @allseeyingeye con sus copia y pega interminables. Venga joder no cagaros el hilo.
> 
> Venga, vamos a hablar mejor de plata que parece que se recupera tímidamente en el after market Americano. A ver si esta madrugada los asiáticos le sueltan el lazo a la bicha.



A mi me encanta, excelente oportunidad para bloquear usuarios


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Si lo que quieren es paisaje lunar les podemos vender Murcia y Almería



Yo empezaría por Palestina, Asia Menor, Egipto, por supuesto, más adelante, España también fue tierra de judios pero creo que para entonces nuestros ojos no lo verán


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jul 2020)

Bueno, al final todo se resume en que crean dinero de la nada y tienen a la gente trabajando como esclavos para pagar los intereses.
Que está todo bien podrido y que hay que andarse con cuidado con toda esta gentuza. Informarse de todo e ir cuidándose cada uno de todos los peligros que acechan, que no son pocos.

De todas maneras el tema de si sube o baja no debería preocupar. Lo importante es ser consciente de lo que pasa, de la historia, de lo que viene, y obrar con cabeza.


----------



## Xenomorfo (30 Jul 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> esto ya empieza a tocarme los huevos, aquí pasa algo pero q muy raro:
> 
> 
> JUSTINA VASQUEZ E YVONNE YUE LI
> ...



Curioso artículo publicado a inicios de año

Gold Is a Chameleon - Daily Reckoning


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Jul 2020)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Curioso artículo publicado ha inicios de año
> 
> Gold Is a Chameleon - Daily Reckoning



Curioso artículo. Acaba asi:

"El oro será tan escaso que solo los bancos centrales, los fondos de cobertura gigantes y los multimillonarios podrán tenerlos en sus manos. La casa de moneda y su distribuidor local se agotarán. Esa escasez física hará que el precio se dispare aún más que en 1980.

El momento de comprar oro es ahora, antes de que el precio suba y antes de que se agoten los suministros. La disminución actual de los precios le brinda la oportunidad ideal de comprar oro a un precio de ganga. No durará mucho."


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2020)

buenos dias

dejo esto

ARE THE MARKETS ABOUT TO TURN?


----------



## Razkin (31 Jul 2020)

Pues ni tan mal. Ahí sigue, salvando varios "obstáculos" entre las 9 y las 17 horas, y futuros acompañando ahora mismo. A desayunar a gusto compañeros.


----------



## Razkin (31 Jul 2020)

y este otro a 20 años para todos los foreros que van acumulando para su VERDADERA reserva de futuro, su particular plan de pensiones o incluso la herencia de sus hijos. (Y que alguno nos denomina gacelas....)


----------



## Muttley (31 Jul 2020)

Jim Rickards y Peter Schiff a dueto en una entrevista anoche en Kitco.
Tras analizar los mercados y los mercados bajistas y alcistas del oro desde los 70, y los eventos coronavirus, impresión de papelitos y movimiento actual del oro, hacen estas previsiones: 

A 15000$/onza en 2025. Rickards.
A precio Dow 1/1....y no necesariamente tan “bajo” como 15000. Schiff

Esto nos levanta la moral a cualquiera.
...y todavía faltan 2 partes de la entrevista, que sacarán en breve. 
Rabiosa actualidad.


----------



## paraisofiscal (31 Jul 2020)

Qué casualidad que siempre que sube el precio del oro, el par Eur/Usd también se estira.

Ahora a 1,185... y si el oro sigue subiendo, imagino que cuando esté a 3000 Usd/Ozt dicho par andará por 1,4 o 1,5, por lo que en euros nos iremos a 2000 Eur./Ozt

Si el oro subiera a 15.000Usd como rezan en el anterior video, me imagino que el par Eur/Usd estaría en 3 o 4 dólares por eur. a la altura del Leu rumano.

Son tonterías mías, no vayáis a jubilarme por decir algo así...


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (31 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Qué casualidad que siempre que sube el precio del oro, el par Eur/Usd también se estira.
> 
> Ahora a 1,185... y si el oro sigue subiendo, imagino que cuando esté a 3000 Usd/Ozt dicho par andará por 1,4 o 1,5, por lo que en euros nos iremos a 2000 Eur./Ozt
> 
> ...



Hombre, el oro es la referencia económica natural. Una caída del dólar comporta una subida igual del oro en dólares.


----------



## Errete (31 Jul 2020)

Os leo desde la sombra para aprender de todos vosotros.
Algunos conoceréis el canal de MR Santos, hoy hace directo en Youtube y en principio iban a hablar algo del oro con un analista que controla bastante el mercado del metal rey.
Se llama Jose Luis Cava.


----------



## Razkin (31 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Qué casualidad que siempre que sube el precio del oro, el par Eur/Usd también se estira.
> 
> Ahora a 1,185... y si el oro sigue subiendo, imagino que cuando esté a 3000 Usd/Ozt dicho par andará por 1,4 o 1,5, por lo que en euros nos iremos a 2000 Eur./Ozt
> 
> ...



No es tonteria y es normal y calculada tu ocurrencia. Yo lo que pienso es que decir que el oro estará a 15.000 $ es decir que el dolar está muriendo.
Ya ha pasado de ser la moneda de EE.UU (para su beneficio). y el problema del resto, a ser DE MOMENTO la moneda del mundo y, sobre todo, el problema de EE.UU.


----------



## psiloman (31 Jul 2020)

Respecto al comentario sobre vender Murcia y Almeria:

Les va usted a vender dos de las pocas provincias de España que van a seguir exportando algo en 2020 y 2021, y manteniéndo en su inmensa mayoría los puestos de trabajo actualmente existentes?. No parece una medida muy inteligente...


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Jul 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿Qué significa esto en cristiano para los que somos nuevos?



Ciclos Wash & Rinse, son los ciclos de subidas de precio del metal (principalmente debidas a acumulacion de largos por parte de los Managed Money) que estan acompañadas por la misma cantiad de cortos abiertos por los COMMs. Con lo que las posiciones abiertas aumentan.

LLegado un momento en el que ya no hay momentum, o se publican articulos en WSJ, FT etc... contra el oro, reunion FOMC etc... los COMMS aprovechan el evento negativo para el metal crean un punto de inflexion y desploman precios. Cubriendo sus cortos con buenos beneficios.

Han jugado con el metal asi los ultimos 10 años, pero parece que las cosas estan cambiando. Los datos de posiciones abiertas y COT son diferentes a otras veces.


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Jul 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hace muchos años que España no es un buen sitio para vivir.
> Yo me dí cuenta hace casi una década.
> Otros probablemente, lo saben desde mucho antes.
> 
> ...



Y sitios mas apartados en España como alguna isla canaria (La Palma) etc.?
Alguien conoce esos lares?


----------



## FranMen (31 Jul 2020)

psiloman dijo:


> Respecto al comentario sobre vender Murcia y Almeria:
> 
> Les va usted a vender dos de las pocas provincias de España que van a seguir exportando algo en 2020 y 2021, y manteniéndo en su inmensa mayoría los puestos de trabajo actualmente existentes?. No parece una medida muy inteligente...



Tiene razón con respecto al florero pero mírelo desde el otro lado, los que compran son los más listos del munyoy


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Jul 2020)

Soy de los que siempre he minimizado el hype sobre quiebras del COMEX.

Hasta ahora.







Al mirar lo de arriba tened en cuenta que:
Agosto es un mes historicamente TRANQUILO en el COMEX, nunca pasa nada. Sept y Dic son los meses calientes, contratos-entregas hablando. Pues bien: record 1st notices entregas historico... en AGOSTO!

Unid a eso los cambios sobre los que hemos hablado antes: COMMs no poniendose cortos, desplomado pero cubriendose intradia  , rallies fuertes sin oposicion...

Pasa algo.

Las cosas estan cambiando.

Robad, escapad, disparad, acuchillad, escondeos... pero no solteis vustro fisico bajo ningun concepto. Es el ticket para el futuro.


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Jul 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Jim Rickards y Peter Schiff a dueto en una entrevista anoche en Kitco.
> Tras analizar los mercados y los mercados bajistas y alcistas del oro desde los 70, y los eventos coronavirus, impresión de papelitos y movimiento actual del oro, hacen estas previsiones:
> 
> A 15000$/onza en 2025. Rickards.
> ...



Acabo de terminar el Aftermath de Rickards. Interesantisimo como todo suyo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Robad, escapad, disparad, acuchillad, escondeos... pero no solteis vustro fisico bajo ningun concepto. Es el ticket para el futuro.









Tomad mi oro ... de mis frías y muertas manos!


----------



## FranMen (31 Jul 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Robad, escapad, disparad, acuchillad, escondeos... pero no solteis vustro fisico bajo ningun concepto. Es el ticket para el futuro.


----------



## tristezadeclon (31 Jul 2020)

The JP Morgan Silver Short Squeeze: How To Trade A Silver Price Surge

REALIST NEWS - Gold hits new All Time High and MASSIVE record breaking gold deliveries on COMEX

A Record 170 Tons Of Physical Gold Were Just Delivered On The COMEX: Here's Why



empieza a ser un clamor en la comunidad metalera, no va a haber metal suficiente en el comex, lo de la plata es alucinante, alguna ballena está acumulando físico a niveles estratosféricos

luego muchos de esos cuando les ofrezcan liquidar sus posiciones aceptarán los dólares, pero incluso así el chiringuito está en peligro, veremos a ver si no aplican la cláusula de fuerza mayor y obligan a todos los clientes q se empeñen en llevarse el metal físico a aceptar dólares en vez de metal, si hacen eso el sistema estaría muerto, entonces si q veríamos precios q ni soñados

a ver q truco se sacan de la manga los trileros estos, pero desde luego está la cosa estas próximas semanas y sobre todo próximos meses como para hacer provisión de palomitas


----------



## tremenk (31 Jul 2020)

Joder las aguas están tranquilas en fin de mes...

Parece el OJO de un Huracan....


----------



## TomBolillo (31 Jul 2020)

psiloman dijo:


> Respecto al comentario sobre vender Murcia y Almeria:
> 
> Les va usted a vender dos de las pocas provincias de España que van a seguir exportando algo en 2020 y 2021, y manteniéndo en su inmensa mayoría los puestos de trabajo actualmente existentes?. No parece una medida muy inteligente...



El del comentario fui yo y no se me ofenda que lo decía de coña. E iba más bien por el parecido en el paisaje lunar de ambas zonas que por otra cosa. O sorprendería saber que unas cuantas pelis americanas con temática del Medio Oriente han sido grabadas en Almería. Al menos las escenas en el battle field 

Aunque un poco de tecnología agropecuaria israelí en la "huerta de Europa" no vendría nada mal. Y esto sí que no es coña


----------



## Anuminas (31 Jul 2020)

Esto empieza a parecerse a los hilos de bitcoin... por cierto buena subida de la plata hoy a casi 0,67€/gr


----------



## Muttley (1 Ago 2020)

Demostración práctica de por qué yo no compro lingotes de oro en blister, bueno y sin blister tampoco.
Este “stacker“ gringo enseñando sus compras en Abril 2020.
Una Britannia y una american eagle de oro. 1oz. Preciosas. Medibles.
2 lingotes distintos de 1 oz. Pamp y Britannia.
Problema? Las dimensiones de los lingotes varían demasiado para tener el mismo peso.
Uno claramente es más grande que otro....y el grosor aparentemente es muy similar.
Al hombre se le ve muy intranquilo 1:20. Que acaba de pagar 1800$ por el lingote.
Y dice que lo ha comprado en apmex.

Me puedo permitir pagar 1600€ por oro del cual no me pueda fiar al 100%.
Yo no.
Y ahora qué? Abro el blister para hacer pruebas? Me lo creo? Se lo vendo a alguien? 
Cualquier opción es mala. 

Que haría yo?
Comprar monedas que pueda pesar y medir.
La que sea. Y encima más bonitas que los “lingotes”.


----------



## tristezadeclon (1 Ago 2020)

NOTICIAS DE DINERO
31 DE JULIO DE 2020 / 12:44 PM / ACTUALIZADO HACE 21 HORAS
*102 toneladas de oro cambiando de manos en el día de entrega más grande de CME*

Peter Hobson

2 MINUTOS DE LECTURA

LONDRES (Reuters) - Los operadores en el intercambio Comex de CME Group ( CME.O ) en Nueva York dijeron el jueves que entregarían 102 toneladas de oro a los tenedores de contratos de futuros vencidos, en la mayor entrega de un día registrada.
El número sobresaliente subraya un cambio dramático en Comex desde marzo, cuando la crisis del coronavirus debilitó los vínculos entre Nueva York, el principal centro de comercio de futuros de oro del mundo, y Londres, el mayor centro para almacenar y comercializar lingotes físicos.

La suposición de que el oro podría enviarse rápidamente de Londres a Nueva York para resolver los contratos se rompió cuando los bloqueos de los aviones de pasajeros a tierra solían transportarlo y cerraron las refinerías que conforman el metal para cumplir con las especificaciones CME.
Desde entonces, los precios de los futuros han sido típicamente más altos que los precios del oro en otras partes del mundo, incentivando a los comerciantes a enviar metal a Nueva York para beneficiarse de la diferencia.


Las existencias en bóvedas de oro registradas por Comex entregables contra el contrato principal de la bolsa han subido a 1,016 toneladas desde 276 toneladas a fines de marzo, según muestran los datos de CME.


Las entregas contra contratos activos se han disparado, de solo 8,234 contratos que representan 26 toneladas de oro en febrero a 31,666 contratos (98 toneladas) en abril y 55,102 contratos (171 toneladas) en junio.
El jueves, los comerciantes dijeron que tenían la intención de entregar 32.732 contratos que expirarían en agosto, según el CME.
Unos 47,236 contratos aún estaban activos el viernes, que se entregarán a fines de agosto o se cambiarán por contratos que vencen en los meses posteriores.

Reporte de Peter Hobson; Edición por Mark Potter

102 tonnes of gold changing hands on CME's biggest ever delivery day

***************************************

si uno mira el volumen de los contratos para entrega física en el comex se da cuenta al instante q esto no fue una cosa puntual q sucedió en marzo y despues las aguas volvieron a su cauce, no, la cosa desde entonces no ha hecho sino aumentar, y eso hace q la situación sea realmente preocupante para los banksters, no creo q se hayan visto en una como esta en toda su historia

habrá q seguir este tema muy atentamente pq es fundamental, nunca se ha estado tan cerca de hacer saltar el estafasistema por los aires

para q os hagais una idea de las cantidades de q hablamos, la producción mundial de oro en 2018 fue de 3500 toneladas y aquí estamos hablando de q en un solo día se entregaron 102 toneladas (el 3% de la producción mundial anual), imaginaos aunq solo sea la mitad de esa cantidad a lo largo de los 44 días hábiles de dos meses, a mitad del segundo mes ya no habría oro en el mundo para entregar puesto q las mineras ya tienen comprometido mucho de ese oro y por tanto no llega al comex ni lbma, y pensad q estamos a mitad de año por lo q solo se habrá extraido la mitad de esas 3500 toneladas y en realidad mucho menos pq las minas han estado paradas meses, no creo q hasta hoy se hayan producido mas de 1000 toneladas de oro este año

recordad como se pasó de un coeficiente de caja del 100% a uno del 3%, pues en el caso de estos especuladores ni siquiera hay coeficiente de caja, así q si una avalancha de clientes acude de golpe a por su oro....


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Demostración práctica de por qué yo no compro lingotes de oro en blister, bueno y sin blister tampoco.
> Este “stacker“ gringo enseñando sus compras en Abril 2020.
> Una Britannia y una american eagle de oro. 1oz. Preciosas. Medibles.
> 2 lingotes distintos de 1 oz. Pamp y Britannia.
> ...



El Britania es claramente falso si es de 1oz.


----------



## Anuminas (1 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El Britania es claramente falso si es de 1oz.



Incluso enseña después una marca longitudinal en el canto, lo que no se es para que falsificar haciéndolo mas grande. De todas formas supongo que podrá reclamar a las tiendas, para todo lo demás mejor monedas.


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Incluso enseña después una marca longitudinal en el canto, lo que no se es para que falsificar haciéndolo mas grande. De todas formas supongo que podrá reclamar a las tiendas, para todo lo demás mejor monedas.



El tamańo es para que de el peso. Un novato desconoce la densidad del oro y quiza no le llame la atencion ese tamaño.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El Britania es claramente falso si es de 1oz.



¿ Quieres decir que las Krugger, Mapple, Filarmonica, Britannia o Canguro que venden en Coinvest, Goldsilver, Andorrano ó Degussa son falsas ?...


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Quieres decir que las Krugger, Mapple, Filarmonica, Britannia o Canguro que venden en Coinvest, Goldsilver, Andorrano ó Degussa son falsas ?...



Digo que, como cita el forero mas arriba, si 2 lingotes de oro puro del mismo peso y mismo grosor tienen dimensiones diferentes, el mas grande seguramente sea falso por no dar la densidad del oro.

Pd: Me refiero al lingote de oro Britannia que sale en el video de arriba.


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

Si se multiplican las dimensiones no sale el mismo volumen. Como es posible que siendo oro 999 sean los 2 de 1oz?
o en el interior tiene "algo" como el osito de Tous...?


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Si se multiplican las dimensiones no sale el mismo volumen. Como es posible que siendo oro 999 sean los 2 de 1oz?
> o en el interior tiene "algo" como el osito de Tous...?



No sería mejor hacer la prueba de peso específico a la pieza sospechosa?

Lo digo porque si ves juntas una Maple y una Filarmónica podrías pensar que una de ellas es falsa por las diferencias de diámetro y espesor que tienen, y en el fondo son la misma cantidad de oro, pero son tan diferentes...


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No sería mejor hacer la prueba de peso específico a la pieza sospechosa?
> 
> Lo digo porque si ves juntas una Maple y una Filarmónica podrías pensar que una de ellas es falsa por las diferencias de diámetro y espesor que tienen, y en el fondo son la misma cantidad de oro, pero son tan diferentes...



La prueba del volumen no falla, salvo que no sean oro 999 alguna de las 2, o alguna sea hueca.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2020)

Ese lingote es falso, seguro.
1 Oz....madre mía.
Si tiene casi el doble de volumen que la Britania, así a ojo.

Las monedas se tienen que tocar, medir, mirar bien, la densidad es fácil medirla.

Todo lo que venga en blister no lo quiero, o lo abro para tocar y comprobar.

Y el sonido en un blister?

Lingotes de joro, lo mismo. Para qué jugársela teniendo monedas.

Precisamente, con el cuento del blister, es más fácil colar una falsa. 
Es más fácil falsificar el blister que la pieza de oro.
No lo abras que pierde.....
Pero si te están metiendo un full, qué más da el plástico.....


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No sería mejor hacer la prueba de peso específico a la pieza sospechosa?
> 
> Lo digo porque si ves juntas una Maple y una Filarmónica podrías pensar que una de ellas es falsa por las diferencias de diámetro y espesor que tienen, y en el fondo son la misma cantidad de oro, pero son tan diferentes...



En el caso de las monedas, como tienen el reborde, al no ser un cilindro perfecto, aunque se mida con el pie de rey, no se puede saber cuál tiene más material, por el tema de los huecos en la superficie. Ya que no es lisa.
Ahí hay un margen. Aunque deben ser similares los volumenes.
Con la prueba de la densidad se complementa la información. Debería salir similar.
En lingotes todo eso ya no vale, no hay referencias. Sólo la densidad. Y otras piezas por comparación.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ago 2020)

Yo a los lingotes para quedarme tranquilo tengo que hacerles dos posibles pruebas o la del martillo o la del soplete.


----------



## mr_nobody (1 Ago 2020)

Lo del tema de diferentes dimensiones pero mismo peso en lingotes de oro es para investigar. Incluso en dos lingotes de una misma casa donde se supone que solo cambia el grabado las dimensiones son diferentes.

1oz PAMP Gold Bar | GOLD.co.uk - From £1,636

Buy 1oz PAMP Rat 24-carat Gold bar | GOLD.co.uk - From £1,642

Alguien tiene un explicación para esto?


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Lo del tema de diferentes dimensiones pero mismo peso en lingotes de oro es para investigar. Incluso en dos lingotes de una misma casa donde se supone que solo cambia el grabado las dimensiones son diferentes.
> 
> 1oz PAMP Gold Bar | GOLD.co.uk - From £1,636
> 
> ...



Pero en este caso el volumen es muy parecido. No se vería diferencia a simple vista.

En el caso anterior hay una diferencia de volumen del doble a simple vista


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Pero en este caso el volumen es muy parecido. No se vería diferencia a simple vista.
> 
> En el caso anterior hay una diferencia de volumen del doble a simple vista




Yo tengo de degussa de mismos gramos y los antiguos eran totalmente diferente a los nuevos, los antiguos de 20 gr por ejemplo son mas grandes que los nuevos, parecen a simple vista muy diferentes pero los dos son buenos y tienen oro dentro, nada raro.

Al princio dude tanto que incluso llegue a partir alguno por la mitad.

A mi no me importa tanto que el lingote este bonito, me importa que lo tenga sea oro y no alguna porqueria.

Quizas con el tiempo hayan aprendido sistemas nuevos para poder hacer los lingotes mas pequeños con el mismo peso, osea compactarlos mas.


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

Esas son las medidas que da la Royal Mint, las cuales coinciden aproximadamente con el volumen que debería ocupar una onza de oro puro.


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo de degussa de mismos gramos y los antiguos eran totalmente diferente a los nuevos, los antiguos de 20 gr por ejemplo son mas grandes que los nuevos, parecen a simple vista muy diferentes pero los dos son buenos y tienen oro dentro, nada raro.
> 
> Al princio dude tanto que incluso llegue a partir alguno por la mitad.
> 
> ...



La densidad del oro es la que es, no se puede "compactar" que yo sepa. Si se puede alear lo cual le llevará a tener una diferente densidad aunque siga pareciendo oro 999 no lo será.

Las medidas pueden ser diferentes, obvio, pero lo que no puede ser diferente es el volumen que ocupa la misma cantidad de oro 999.


----------



## Anuminas (1 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> La densidad del oro es la que es, no se puede "compactar" que yo sepa. Si se puede alear lo cual le llevará a tener una diferente densidad aunque siga pareciendo oro 999 no lo será.
> 
> Las medidas pueden ser diferentes, obvio, pero lo que no puede ser diferente es el volumen que ocupa la misma cantidad de oro 999.



Ya decia yo, apretando los atomos de forma permanente para que ocupen menos xDDD estaba flipando


----------



## Muttley (1 Ago 2020)

Según los datos aportados por @putabolsa

Volumen
Britannia 18896,67mm3 (130x78,15x1,86)
Pamp 1682,64mm3 (41x24x1,71)
Peso teórico de ambas 1oz= 31,1035grs.
Densidad
Britannia 0,0016459grs/mm3
Pamp 0,01848/mm3

Densidad oro 19,3grs/cm3=0,0193grs/mm3.
Density of Gold

El de pamp ya sería un escándalo, un 4,2% menos de peso.
Pero lo de Britannia es....una broma?

Vamos a probar con los datos proporcionados por @Gusman
Britannia 2178,52mm3 (50,14x29,16x1,49)
Densidad 0,014277grs/mm3
......un 26% menos.

Vamos a probar una maple de oro 9999
Según 2017 CANADIAN GOLD MAPLE LEAF 1 OZ .9999
Tenemos 30mm de diámetro y 2,93mm de espesor.
El volumen es el de un cilindroPi x R x R x h (siendo R radio de la moneda y h espesor).
R=D/2=15mm
vol 2071,09mm3
Densidad 0,01501
.....un 23% menos.
ojo....una moneda podría entender variaciones porque no es un cilindro perfecto, el canto está trabajado y no es liso, los relieves etc....pero un 23%?

Filármonica 37mm de diámetro y 2mm de espesor. 9999
Mismo razonamiento que en el maple
Vol= 2x18,5x18,5x3,14159= 2150,369mm3.
Densidad 0,014464
.....un 25% menos con las mismas consideraciones que la maple.

Revisad por favor las cuentas no vaya a ser que el carajillo me haya puesto los dedos saltarines o se me haya nublado el entendimiento 
No me gusta lo que veo.
Yo me voy a dormir la siesta.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> En el caso de las monedas, como tienen el reborde, al no ser un cilindro perfecto, aunque se mida con el pie de rey, no se puede saber cuál tiene más material, por el tema de los huecos en la superficie. Ya que no es lisa.
> Ahí hay un margen. Aunque deben ser similares los volumenes.
> Con la prueba de la densidad se complementa la información. Debería salir similar.
> En lingotes todo eso ya no vale, no hay referencias. Sólo la densidad. Y otras piezas por comparación.




Con los lingotes hay opción, Copio y pego post mío que proviene del pasado, no del futuro, como otros...



Lo primero: Estudiar y aprender cómo diferenciar una pieza verdadera de una falsa.

No es necesario ningún tipo de maquinaria sofisticada ni cara para poder comprobar la autenticidad de una onza o lingote de oro.

Tan solo es necesario:
- un calibre (pie de rey), unos 12-20 Eur.
- báscula de precisión 130 Eur. Báscula de precisión Tanita 1479J2
- Medidor de ultrasonidos, 133 Eur. AS860 Digital Ultrasonic Thickness Gauge 12 Sound Speed - Grosor del calibre 1,0-300,0 mm: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas

Con este último dispositivo podrá comprobar que la pieza en cuestión es en toda su densidad del material seleccionado.

El oro posee una propagación del sonido de 3240 metros/segundo. (La plata 3600).
El wolframio/tungsteno 5350 m/s.

Ojo... el medidor de ultrasonidos mide piezas de un mínimo de 1mm. de grosor, por lo que no valdrá para comprobar piezas menores de ese grosor.
Es importante generarse un excel o apuntes en una libreta con las medidas (diámetro, grosor, peso) de cada pieza a adquirir. Eso ya es trabajo de investigación que debe hacer cada uno por su cuenta.

Fíjese en que con estos 3 dispositivos bien utilizados, que no llegan a 300 Eur. de inversión, usted prácticamente está blindado ante fraudes.

Es imposible falsificar onzas o lingotes que pasen las 3 pruebas seguidas (peso, dimensiones y ultrasonidos) y todo ello puede ser adquirido por el coste de un Soberano o una maquina detectora de billetes sencillita.

También está la prueba del peso específico, que se puede realizar con bastante aproximación sin necesidad de caras básculas profesionales.


Lo segundo: Si te importa mucho la privacidad a la hora de comprar, procura comprar a particulares, donde no tendrás problemas de limitación por pago en efectivo, ni te exigirán DNI, ni ostias...

También se puede comprar en tiendas sin aportar datos personales, pero solo si compras piezas de menos de 1000 Eur. y sólo si lo haces en persona, pago en mano. Para ello tendrás que apuntar a medias onzas, soberanos, cuartos de onza, etc...

De hacerlo en tienda, te entregarán una factura simplificada que te permitirá demostrar su compra legal en un futuro, aunque si compras a particular tampoco vas a tener muchos problemas a la hora de una posterior venta de dichas piezas.


Tercero: Se comprueba la autenticidad de todas las piezas, tanto las compradas a particulares, como a profesionales, con estas cosas uno no se puede fiar a ciegas de nadie.


----------



## Gusman (1 Ago 2020)

Todo eso es cierto salvo que se vaya todo a la puta mierda como estamos viendo que va....


----------



## Tichy (1 Ago 2020)

Calcular el volumen de una moneda con el mejor pie de rey es misión imposible debido a los relieves y resaltes. 
El diámetro sí se mide bien y es un buen dato, pero medir el espesor y calcular el volumen (para calcular así la densidad) en mi experiencia no conduce a nada. 
La forma de calcular el volumen es pesar la moneda, y luego atarla con un hilo y pesarla sumergida en agua (obviamente descontando la tara). 
Con esto se calcula la densidad bastante bien si tienes una báscula fiable para centésimas de gramo y la moneda es de media onza o más. Del soberano para abajo la cosa se complica pues una centésima más o menos te varía demasiado la densidad. Ahora bien, si la moneda es pequeña y el peso y el diámetro son correctos, es difícil la falsificación vía espesor.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2020)

La densidad calculada así, es bastante fácil y da un valor bastante aproximado.
Pero no es trivial.

Lo comento para quien le pueda servir.

Primero hay que sostener la moneda en suspensión dentro del recipiente, sin que toque.
Para ello, una red fina de esas de los moños va perfecta. Recoge la moneda y no aporta volumen.

Una vez el recipiente con agua y tara a cero, al introducir la moneda obtenemos directamente el volumen de la moneda en cm3.

(Esto es así, porque estamos trabajando con agua, cuya densidad es 1 g/cm3. La báscula está dando el resultado en gramos y el volumen es en cm3.
Por tanto, al introducir la moneda, se produce el famoso empuje (fuerza) igual al volumen del fluido desalojado.
Este empuje hacia arriba, provoca una reacción igual hacia abajo, que es la que muestra en gramos la báscula.
Como la densidad es 1 gramo/cm3, ese peso en gramos nos da el volumen en cm3 de la pieza.)

Densidad = peso / volumen

Como tenemos el peso de la moneda (el real de esa moneda, no el teórico), con ese volumen obtenido, vemos la densidad que nos marca.
Que tendría que acercarse a 19,32 si es oro puro.


En el caso de que la moneda no sea de oro puro, haremos unos pequeños cálculos.


Pongo un ejemplo para una moneda de pureza 0,9 con 0,1 de cobre:

Volumen total = volumen Au + volumen Cu
Volumen Au = 0,9 x peso / 19,32
Volumen Cu = 0,1 x peso / 8,96


Ese volumen total debería ser parecido al empuje que nos muestra la báscula.

En piezas similares debería dar resultados similares. 

Yo con alguna pieza que el sonido me tenía un poco mosca, me quedo más tranquilo cuando veo que está en su densidad.

Lo bueno es que vale para piezas gastadas o con diferentes relieves o pesos.


----------



## Tichy (1 Ago 2020)

Muy bien explicado. La verdad es que no lo creía necesario, pues son conceptos que antes se enseñaban en el cole. Pero tras leer algún comentario anterior, creo que su explicación es pertinente.


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2020)

La pérdida neta de producción de plata de México y Perú durante los últimos tres meses (marzo a mayo) es de 770 tm, o un 32% menos que durante el mismo período del año pasado. Por lo tanto, solo estos dos países han perdido casi 25 millones de onzas de producción de plata. *Me imagino que una vez que tengamos en cuenta las pérdidas de producción de plata de otros países, podríamos ver una disminución de más de 35-40 millones de onzas hasta ahora.* 




CHART OF THE WEEK: Mexico & Peru Silver Production Big Declines Again In May – SRSrocco Report


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> La densidad calculada así, es bastante fácil y da un valor bastante aproximado.
> Pero no es trivial.
> 
> Lo comento para quien le pueda servir.
> ...



Yo estuve algunos años haciéndoles esa prueba. Como nunca encontré nada raro me confié y dejé de bañar otros.

Espero que no sean falsas las monedas compradas desde entonces.



Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> La densidad del oro es la que es, no se puede "compactar" que yo sepa. Si se puede alear lo cual le llevará a tener una diferente densidad aunque siga pareciendo oro 999 no lo será.
> 
> Las medidas pueden ser diferentes, obvio, pero lo que no puede ser diferente es el volumen que ocupa la misma cantidad de oro 999.





Pero yo te digo que hay lingotes de degussa mas grandes que los actuales y son oro 100% no tienen ninguna aleacion,


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ago 2020)

Será por la forma que tiene. Lo que parece más grande por un lado, lo sacan de otro. 
Vamos, no creo que tengan zonas de aire dentro.
Precisamente el peso y el volumen, la densidad, es uno de los datos que se tienen en cuenta para comprobar que es oro.


----------



## Muttley (2 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Muy bien explicado. La verdad es que no lo creía necesario, pues son conceptos que antes se enseñaban en el cole. Pero tras leer algún comentario anterior, creo que su explicación es pertinente.



Hombre, yo ya he dicho que en el caso de monedas, entre estriado y grabado evidentemente habrá diferencias.....un 25% de media de aumento “en volumen” para la moneda onza?......pues a mi me parece mucho sin ni siquiera ser high relief. 
Además son monedas modernas, sin circular y sin alear 9999 de las que el peso tiene ser clavado en tres decimales. Las he escogido a propósito, por eso no he escogido Krugers o AEagle. 
Si es verdad que parece consistente, y comparando entre ellas volúmenes de entre 2070 y y 2170mm3 nos da diferencias entre 1-3% entre ellos debido a la riqueza y a la profundidad del grabado.
Un lingote sin estriado y con el grabado mínimo (marca y numero de serie) debería ser mucho menor que ese 25%. De hecho el de Pamp nos da un 4%.

Evidentemente con un densímetro se hace la prueba fácilmente. 
Y más aún si están aleadas. Aunque sabiendo la composición teórica es fácil de simular también jugando con volúmenes y densidades de cada elemento.

Y no estoy poniendo en duda las monedas. 
Si entran en especificación de fábrica y el peso es bueno no hay nada que decir.
Que si fuera fácil clavar peso y dimensiones....y además el estriado+Grabado...habrían perdido su condición de dinero hace siglos.


----------



## Tichy (2 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Hombre, yo ya he dicho que en el caso de monedas, entre estriado y grabado evidentemente habrá diferencias.....un 25% de media de aumento “en volumen” para la moneda onza?......pues a mi me parece mucho sin ni siquiera ser high relief.
> Además son monedas modernas, sin circular y sin alear 9999 de las que el peso tiene ser clavado en tres decimales. Las he escogido a propósito, por eso no he escogido Krugers o AEagle.
> Si es verdad que parece consistente, y comparando entre ellas volúmenes de entre 2070 y y 2170mm3 nos da diferencias entre 1-3% entre ellos debido a la riqueza y a la profundidad del grabado.
> Un lingote sin estriado y con el grabado mínimo (marca y numero de serie) debería ser mucho menor que ese 25%. De hecho el de Pamp nos da un 4%.
> ...



Yo compruebo las monedas por el peso y por el diámetro con cápsulas que para tamaños tipo napoleón a Alfonsina van de medio en medio milímetro, y luego si en alguna hay dudas, hilo, agua y a ver la densidad. Si un soberano es sospechoso de ser imitación de joyería, no vas a distinguir si es de ley 0,900 o 0,917, pero sí que detectas sí son 18 kilates. Sobre los casos que citais no puedo opinar mucho pues no tengo ningún lingote y solo una onza Bullion, que pesa y mide lo que debe.
(aclaración: con lo de los comentarios anteriores me refería a alguno un tanto confundido con el concepto de densidad)


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2020)

Pedis qué os hagan la prueba PCR del covid a las monedas que compráis para que el vendedor no os la cuele metiendos virus de estrangis por las monedas??


----------



## Muttley (2 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Yo compruebo las monedas por el peso y por el diámetro con cápsulas que para tamaños tipo napoleón a Alfonsina van de medio en medio milímetro, y luego si en alguna hay dudas, hilo, agua y a ver la densidad. Si un soberano es sospechoso de ser imitación de joyería, no vas a distinguir si es de ley 0,900 o 0,917, pero sí que detectas sí son 18 kilates. Sobre los casos que citais no puedo opinar mucho pues no tengo ningún lingote y solo una onza Bullion, que pesa y mide lo que debe.
> (aclaración: con lo de los comentarios anteriores me refería a alguno un tanto confundido con el concepto de densidad)



Y haces muy bien.
Como hago yo. Mido diámetro y espesor con calibre y peso en balanza de precisión hasta centésimas de grano.
En general en oro “antiguo” algunas centésimas pueden fluctuar sin problemas sin llegar nunca a más de 6-7 en peso. Si ocurre hay que sospechar. Sí diámetro o espesor no es clavado hay que sospechar también. 
El 99% de las falsas cantan por aquí, normalmente con peso de menos.
Yo creo que aquí también cantan los soberanos con 0,9 de pureza fíjate. Se van por debajo de 7,9grs seguro


Lo que mencionas de soberanos de imitación con tanto oro, suele ser porque buscan no tanto beneficiarse por unas centésimas, la trampa es replicar algun soberano raro con muchísimo premium.
Como por ejemplo un 1891 victoria con el caballo de San Jorge en el reverso con la cola “corta”. En SC- trabquilamente 10000€ O uno de 1917 con precio de 15000€.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Ago 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Pedis qué os hagan la prueba PCR del covid a las monedas que compráis para que el vendedor no os la cuele metiendos virus de estrangis por las monedas??



Yo llamo a un cura para que las limpie de las energías chungas que puedan tener, que más de una seguro que se ha visto envuelta en alguna movida rara o ha sido la muela de alguien.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo llamo a un cura para que las limpie de las energías chungas que puedan tener, que más de una seguro que se ha visto envuelta en alguna movida rara o ha sido la muela de alguien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Me parece genial lo qué haces... Yo no lo hacía porque no había caído en ello pero tras leerte empezaré a hacerlo. De todas formas me iré a confesar


----------



## Grecorio (2 Ago 2020)

Yo además de pesar y medir lo que compro utilizo una app para determinar las frecuencias de vibración de las monedas.
Evidentemente no compro nunca lingotes.


----------



## mr_nobody (2 Ago 2020)

El de este video también esta guay:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ago 2020)

Es raro pero en Portugal si vi cuando estuve mucha oferta sobretodo de plata, incluso en muchos estancos tenian en el escaparate monedas de plata y algunos lingotes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Ago 2020)

Pues justo he contestado sin haber visto tu post, yo estuve hara cosas de cuatro años, por Oporto incluso en los estancos habia lingotes y monedas, precios buenos, no se si todo sigue igual o ha cambiado.


----------



## Anuminas (3 Ago 2020)

Intratable esta la plata nada mas abrir en vez de corregir a subir


----------



## Membroza (3 Ago 2020)

Ayyy mi madre.


----------



## cuidesemele (3 Ago 2020)

A ver... El precio subiendo y los commercials *reduciendo* cortos?! :thinking:

Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED

Andorra: Numismaticas: la mayoria cerraron. Algo queda, por encargo tienes lo que quieras pero caro. Las joyerias, algunas, tienen lingotes expuestos en los escaparates. No pregunte, pero supongo que entras y te lo llevas puesto.


----------



## Membroza (3 Ago 2020)

M2 (Money Supply) BCE vs FRED.

Enlace


----------



## Forcopula (3 Ago 2020)

Y el oro también mas bajo desde la apertura y el platino más arriba, yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Y el oro también mas bajo desde la apertura y el platino más arriba, yo no entiendo nada.



De eso se trata todo, de que nadie entienda nada...


----------



## Muttley (3 Ago 2020)

SRS Rocco informe de la plata 
Análisis técnico de la plata la semana pasada. Triángulo de ascenso.
Análisis de COT. Reducción dramática de los short commercial desde los 18,5 hasta los actuales 24,3. 
Producción. Descenso dramático de Peru y Mexico. 
Oferta y demanda de plata estimada hasta Julio 2020.
Pronostica un maximo de 27,50$ en Agosto con correcciones puntuales.


----------



## Daviot (3 Ago 2020)

Malas noticias para el precio de la plata desde el punto de vista técnico. En el chart de 4 horas está haciendo un hombro cabeza hombro inclinado. Esta figura es bajista y según la teoría podría irse a entornos de 20,50 dólares. Veremos si es así.














P.D. Edito mensaje para corregir a dólares que es de lo que hablamos normalmente. Había puesto euros en un lapsus.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ago 2020)

Todas las opiniones son respetables pero argumentandas tienen más valor.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ago 2020)

Me gustaría que así fuera.


----------



## tremenk (4 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Malas noticias para el precio de la plata desde el punto de vista técnico. En el chart de 4 horas está haciendo un hombro cabeza hombro inclinado. Esta figura es bajista y según la teoría podría irse a entornos de 20,50 dólares. Veremos si es así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo siento metaleros espero que vuelva a 20... para cargar mas y que se vaya a donde querais que se vaya luego...


----------



## Daviot (4 Ago 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Lo siento metaleros espero que vuelva a 20... para cargar mas y que se vaya a donde querais que se vaya luego...



El problema en el caso de que bajara a entornos de 20,50 dólares quizás serían las tiendas que subidas al carro del siemprealcismo seguirían aplicando premiums altos. Hoy por ejemplo estando la plata a 24,22 $ ( 20,60 euros ) lo más barato que se puede encontrar son mochuelos a 23,99 euros.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ago 2020)

¿Cuál es la razón o argumento de peso para pensar que esas gráficas tienen sentido?

Yo las veo como información de lo que ha pasado, pero no veo un argumento para poder establecer el comportamiento futuro en base a las figuras que van haciendo.
Se puede ver una tendencia en un momento dado, pero de ahí a decir que va a hacer esto o lo otro, uniendo puntos de mínimos y máximos, haciendo líneas y líneas,....

Si fuera así, si siguieran unos patrones, no sería por el patrón en sí, sino porque a alguien le ha interesado que llegue a ese punto y luego gire o lo que sea. Dependen de otros factores, que sí son los que tienen argumentos y peso para que suceda lo que sucede.

Por eso nunca me han interesado todos esos estudios sobre si va a hacer esto o lo otro. 
Hará lo que los que dirigen el cotarro quieren que haga. En el caso de que esos lo puedan dirigir. Y luego por la acción de todo el resto de actores, de forma independiente, pero con tendencias similares, ya que en general todos se mueven por la información, las tendencias, los mismos intereses de ganancia o preservar un valor, los miedos, etc.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

Yo esperando el tan ansiado pull back y nada que llega. @romanillo me prometió que para el pasado viernes tendríamos un cierre por debajo del cierre semanal anterior (19,40€/Oz) pero ya vemos como cerró (20,70€/Oz). @romanillo , cabrón afina un poco mejor tus predicciones. Que sí, todos vamos a morir algún día pero mola más saber hora y fecha para tener la mortaja lista


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Cuidado que lo que se viene será dantesco... fácilmente te la pueden tirar como paso en Marzo cuando nos vuelvan a confinar, porque ten por seguro que nos volverán a confinar para Septiembre o incluso antes y será mucho mas duro y largo según toda la información que van vomitando los medios a los 4 vientos... no te emociones todavía.



No, si baja como en marzo mejor para cargar más a mejores precios... Pero esperemos también que no pase lo que pasó en marzo con el físico... Que no quisiera volver a ver onzas bullion a 26 - 32€ con un Spot a 13€. En las primeras páginas están las capturas de pantalla.


----------



## Long_Gamma (4 Ago 2020)

Los suecos, con sus medidas anti-confinamiento, estan dando prioridad a salvar su economia, dejando que su poblacion se "infecte" y "muera" masivamente.

*Variacion PIB vs EOY2019 (Q2.2020)*
US: -10.75%​Spain: -23.17%​France: -18.35%​Italy: -17.80%​Germany: -13.33%​*Sweden: -7%*​​*




*​​*Oh wait...*​


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No, si baja como en marzo mejor para cargar más a mejores precios... Pero esperemos también que no pase lo que pasó en marzo con el físico... Que no quisiera volver a ver onzas bullion a 26 - 32€ con un Spot a 13€. En las primeras páginas están las capturas de pantalla.



Pasará, tenlo por seguro, y cada vez será más exagerada la jugada.

Respecto a los confinamientos, viendo ya claramente las intenciones que existen tras ello, acabarán pronto, ni más ni menos cuando hayan terminado de hundir los países marcados como objetivos.

Han montado una maquina mediática de escupir mentiras que funciona maravillosamente, los daños colaterales serán más graves que el señuelo utilizado. Una pena que en España habiten tantos y tantos borregos sin iniciativa propia.

En los 90 y 00 España estaba llena de chicas de otros países que venían aquí a ganarse la vida en los clubs (y bien de felicidad que trajeron...), ahora solo falta saber a qué países irán a prostituirse nuestras oriundas. Imagino que a Alemania, Austria, Suiza, Suecia e Inglaterra.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En los 90 y 00 España estaba llena de chicas de otros países que venían aquí a ganarse la vida en los clubs (y bien de felicidad que trajeron...), ahora solo falta saber a qué países irán a prostituirse nuestras oriundas. Imagino que a Alemania, Austria, Suiza, Suecia e Inglaterra.



En leído en foros puteros anglos (International Sex Guide) que se les puede encontrar en los FKK de los alrededores de Frankfurt. También puede que sean panchis haciéndose pasar por emponderadas españolas. Pero a los mongers más avezados no se la darán con queso y supongo que sabrán diferenciar a una panchi de una española así como nosotros una rumana de una rusa. Aunque he de confesar que diferenciar una ukra de una rusa me cuesta al igual que una venezolana de una canaria


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

Enga que parece que se nos va la bicha de nuevo. A por los 21€


----------



## Gamelin (4 Ago 2020)

Yo quiero que baje un poco para comprar y no hay manera


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Yo quiero que baje un poco para comprar y no hay manera



Vendedores particulares se creen que se van a jubilar con junk silver a precios delirantes; duros, paquillos y francos franceses a entre un 50 y un 100 % de su precio spot.


----------



## Anuminas (4 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vendedores particulares se creen que se van a jubilar con junk silver a precios delirantes; duros, paquillos y francos franceses a entre un 50 y un 100 % de su precio spot.



Se compra en spot y algo por encima ¿porque no se van a vender a ese mismo precio? 

O te refieres +50 y +100% del precio de Spot? , eso no es representativo, siempre pasa pero son personas que intentan pescar y nunca venden a esos precios


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vendedores particulares se creen que se van a jubilar con junk silver a precios delirantes; duros, paquillos y francos franceses a entre un 50 y un 100 % de su precio spot.



En el hilo de compraventa tienes a un forero vendiendo por debajo de spot.

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Se compra en spot y algo por encima ¿porque no se van a vender a ese mismo precio?
> 
> O te refieres +50 y +100% del precio de Spot? , eso no es representativo, siempre pasa pero son personas que intentan pescar y nunca venden a esos precios



Lógicamente a +50% y +100%, me expresé mal.

Sobre si no es representativo, lo que últimamente veo es que abunda mucho.


----------



## Dadaria (4 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vendedores particulares se creen que se van a jubilar con junk silver a precios delirantes; duros, paquillos y francos franceses a entre un 50 y un 100 % de su precio spot.



Hombre, si la plata llegase a subir mucho de precio, pues sí, pero esas monedas siempre se compran algo por debajo del spot.


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pasará, tenlo por seguro, y cada vez será más exagerada la jugada.
> 
> Respecto a los confinamientos, viendo ya claramente las intenciones que existen tras ello, acabarán pronto, ni más ni menos cuando hayan terminado de hundir los países marcados como objetivos.
> 
> ...



Justo como dices, acabarán pronto, justo después de que nos hallamos arruinado (si no hemos muerto o nos hemos vuelto locos) Para ello no falta más de un año, yo diría 6 meses


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> En leído en foros puteros anglos (International Sex Guide) que se les puede encontrar en los FKK de los alrededores de Frankfurt. También puede que sean panchis haciéndose pasar por emponderadas españolas. Pero a los mongers más avezados no se la darán con queso y supongo que sabrán diferenciar a una panchi de una española así como nosotros una rumana de una rusa. Aunque he de confesar que diferenciar una ukra de una rusa me cuesta al igual que una venezolana de una canaria



Muchas ucranianas se consideran a si mismas rusas, hasta no hace mucho eran el mismo país y desde hace poco una parte también. De hecho hay cierto racismo hacia cosacos y otras etnias


----------



## tristezadeclon (4 Ago 2020)

los futuros de la plata a punto de tocar los 25$


romanillo

ROMANILLO

ROMANILLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2020)

Me estabais asustando con la plata y sólo era un descanso el la subida al puerto 
Silver Just Had Its Best Month In 40 Years: Here Are July's Best And Worst Performing Assets


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2020)

Como diría Perico Delgado ante la subida


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ago 2020)

Habra correccion.... Pero para Octubre... Y a lo mejor la plata por entonces esta en los 35 o 40... Y aunque se la meta un 30% de correccion que todo puede ser... los precios actuales no los vamos volver a ver.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Razkin (4 Ago 2020)

venga, venga que nos vamos..... buen empujón. Optimismo?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2020)

Y las minas de plata sacan de golpe lo no extraído durante estos meses...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Ago 2020)

Hinbokemos a Romanillo!!!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)




----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

Otra veeeeezzz:


Oro2.000,10+25,40+1,29%

Enhorabuena a los premiados. Ahora toca consolidar.


----------



## Muttley (4 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Habra correccion.... Pero para Octubre... Y a lo mejor la plata por entonces esta en los 35 o 40... Y aunque se la meta un 30% de correccion que todo puede ser... los precios actuales no los vamos volver a ver.




Esta es la clave.
Buscar suelos sólidos de décadas en ambos metales en 2020-2022....para disfrutar hasta 2030. 
Como han sido los 17$ y los 1100$ los últimos 7-8 años tras la subida de 2012.
Imposible comprar por debajo de 15 y 1000 euros onzas físicas 999 respectivamente en el periodo.

Si el oro cierra por encima los 2000 (cualquier día y mejor si es final de semana) el suelo de medio plazo se va a 2020-2040 seguro. 
Es una regla no escrita de los mercados cotizados, tanto para arriba como para abajo.
Las números redondos si se pasan, se pasan ampliamente. Y cuanto más redondos....más ampliamente. 

Pregunta a los entendidos:
Oro sin referencias por encima de los 2000. Cuales serían puntos a tener en cuenta en la subida libre? 
Plata con referencias antiguas de hace más de 8 años. Son aún válidas?

El Brent sigue en un lateral entre los 41 y los 45. Que para los mineros es ni chicha ni limoná. 
Entiendo que la subida vertical de la plata es un tema puramente de escasez actual para uso Industrial o tiene que ver Fed? claro que también evoluciona desde un ratio oro/plata único en la historia.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

ALL TIMES RECORD:



Oro*2.002,00*+27,30+1,38%


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Enga que parece que se nos va la bicha de nuevo. A por los 21€



Joder, si al parecer me he quedado corto y todo.

@romanillo cabrón, que ya no merece la pena ni trolearte, macho.


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Ago 2020)




----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Ago 2020)

Habrá pegado el subidón ayudado por esto?


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Ago 2020)

Mucho cornavirus de los cojones por los medios, pero hasta ahora no sabía nada de esto:

La retención de depósitos bancarios hizo estallar nuevamente las protestas en El Líbano


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Muchas ucranianas se consideran a si mismas rusas, hasta no hace mucho eran el mismo país y desde hace poco una parte también. De hecho hay cierto racismo hacia cosacos y otras etnias



Que las ucranianas se consideren rusas no significa que lo sean. 
Y no se parecen en nada, para quien conozca ambos países.
Que Rusia naciera en Kiev hace muchos siglos, no significa que sean países iguales.

De hecho hay dos ucranias, una pro rusa al este de Kiev, y otra pro europea al Oeste.

Eso sí, ucranianas, bielorrusas y moldavas se la clavan a los europeos que van de listos por Moscú.
Igual que las tiendas de numismáticos se la clavan a los que van a comprar monedas.
No falla.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mucho cornavirus de los cojones por los medios, pero hasta ahora no sabía nada de esto:
> 
> La retención de depósitos bancarios hizo estallar nuevamente las protestas en El Líbano



Realmente viene pasando hace tiempo, pero Líbano no le interesa a nadie, porque es el único país cristiano en la zona.
Hace muchos meses que la cantidad de dólares está limitadaen los cajeros y bancos. No se pueden sacar.
Los que ya lo intuyeron, ya los sacaron anticipadamente.

Ahora han pillado a los que no se enteraron hace 5 meses del tema. A los seguidores del Sanchez de turno que les dijo: No hay problema, Líbano está de puta madre y recuperándose. 

Recordemos que Líbano se declaró en bancarrota y no pagó uno de los importantes préstamos que debía pagar este año, o el pasado, no recuerdo exactamente


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ago 2020)

Esto va p'arriba


 Oro*2.006,00*+31,30+1,59%


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Recordemos que Líbano se declaró en bancarrota y no pagó uno de los importantes préstamos que debía pagar este año, o el pasado, no recuerdo exactamente



Barbas a remojar...


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Ago 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Todo esto es genial, voy cargado en oro, plata, mineras de plata y hasta en una crypto llamada Chailink que ya está doblando el precio a la que la compré ( no creo en las cryptos, pero creo más en la estupidez humana y por eso he comprado). Solo hay un pero: El virus está empezando a mutar, tal como sucedió en agosto de 1918, en octubre habrá tantas muertes que ni os lo podréis creer, sobretodo jóvenes y niños. Con esto os digo que: Protegeros a vosotros y a vuestras familias, porque por mucho que suban vuestras inversiones, si morís, vosotros o familia cercana, lo demás no valdrá para nada. Y como decían los antiguos: De las mortíferas pestes tres diligencias libertan: Pronta Salida, remota distancia y muy larga ausencia. Saludos y suerte a todos, la vamos a necesitar



Si el oro llega a 3000 este año no me importa morir. No tienes espiritu de transcendencia


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Barbas a remojar...



Pues fue en marzo, y solo por unos tiernos 1.000 millones de euros.
Calderilla para nuestra chiki.

Líbano anuncia cese de pago de todas las deudas en divisas


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que las ucranianas se consideren rusas no significa que lo sean.
> Y no se parecen en nada, para quien conozca ambos países.
> Que Rusia naciera en Kiev hace muchos siglos, no significa que sean países iguales.
> 
> ...



Es que a las ukras y rusas hay que clavarlas aquí mismo en la península sin pagar peajes, ni mordidas. Por módicos 50 - 60€ los 30' puedes disfrutar de las hijas de Putin sin ningún calentamiento de cabeza. Alquilar mejor que comprar, que estamos en burbuja, gñe


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2020)

Suena interesante, ¿recuerdas por casualidad el título o dónde visualizarlo?


----------



## Quevedo91 (4 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Habrá pegado el subidón ayudado por esto?




Varios heridos dicen... y en el último vídeo se ven docenas de edificios desaparecer en segundos


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ago 2020)

Os dejo mi análisis
Agosto. Va a ir subiendo, con algún tira y afloja pero subiendo constante.
Puede llegar a 1750-1800 € a finales de agosto, sobre todo en la última semana.
Septiembre. A medida que vayan cayendo los chuzos de punta, pegará algún que otro estirón. Puede haber bajada, seguida de subida.
A finales de septiembre puede estar sobre los 1800-1850.
En octubre en los 1900-2000 €
Como sigan los chuzos varios, a final de año puede estar por los 2200-2300, dependiendo de como esté todo de enmerdado.

Puede estar arriba o abajo de estas cifras, pero las veo bastante lógicas.
Si manipulan a saco y lo pueden parar, entonces vete a saber. Pero creo que no lo van a poder parar como todos estos años atrás.

En dólares creo que establecerá un suelo en los 2100-2200 para el resto de años que dure el timodólar.

La plata también va a subir, pero ésta la van a controlar mejor que el oro.
En los meses que vienen la veo que puede llegar a 35 €, con un ratio oro/plata de 60-65.

A romanillo no lo veo


----------



## L'omertá (4 Ago 2020)

Entro sólo a felicitarnos.


----------



## Gusman (4 Ago 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Todo esto es genial, voy cargado en oro, plata, mineras de plata y hasta en una crypto llamada Chailink que ya está doblando el precio a la que la compré ( no creo en las cryptos, pero creo más en la estupidez humana y por eso he comprado). Solo hay un pero: El virus está empezando a mutar, tal como sucedió en agosto de 1918, en octubre habrá tantas muertes que ni os lo podréis creer, sobretodo jóvenes y niños. Con esto os digo que: Protegeros a vosotros y a vuestras familias, porque por mucho que suban vuestras inversiones, si morís, vosotros o familia cercana, lo demás no valdrá para nada. Y como decían los antiguos: De las mortíferas pestes tres diligencias libertan: Pronta Salida, remota distancia y muy larga ausencia. Saludos y suerte a todos, la vamos a necesitar



Despues de verte creer en el timovirus te doy la razon. El humano es estupido.


----------



## Gusman (4 Ago 2020)

En la explosion de Beirit se ven bastantes muertos. Eso si parece 1 accidente por acumulacion de material pirotecnico.


----------



## borgar (4 Ago 2020)

Joder, que baje un poco.... Que quería ponerme fino a comprar...


----------



## tremenk (4 Ago 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Joder, que baje un poco.... Que quería ponerme fino a comprar...



ya somos 2 a este precio ya da respeto...


----------



## Erzam (4 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> En la explosion de Beirit se ven bastantes muertos. Eso si parece 1 accidente por acumulacion de material pirotecnico.



Ahí no solo debia haber material pirotécnico. O algún tipo de combustible o algún contenedor con fertilizante o algun centro de transformación. La onda expansiva y el humo naranja así parecen indicarlo.

Lo que si se seguro es que el jefe de riesgos del puerto de Beirut es un inútil de cuidado.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

Yo he pillado al medio día algunas Britannias a 24,60€ viendo que los pronósticos de @romanillo fallan más que escopeta de feria y que la bicha tenía un brío y ganas te tumbar la puerta de los 21€. Al final me he quedado corto y todo 



tremenk dijo:


> ya somos 2 a este precio ya da respeto...





borgar dijo:


> Joder, que baje un poco.... Que quería ponerme fino a comprar...


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2020)

Es un sueño hecho realidad... Toda una vida esperando para ver los 2000. El mejor momento de mi vida


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2020)

Sólo recordar que el banco central del pequeño Líbano atesora más oro que el de España.
__________
Oficialmente explosión de “material incautado “


----------



## L'omertá (4 Ago 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Es un sueño hecho realidad... Toda una vida esperando para ver los 2000. El mejor momento de mi vida



No jodas, hombre. La vida da mejores momentos. Esto que estamos viviendo es histórico pero tanto como decir el mejor momento de mi vida.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> No jodas, hombre. La vida da mejores momentos. Esto que estamos viviendo es histórico pero tanto como decir el mejor momento de mi vida.



Si tio.. No veas las noches que he sufrido, ahí empujando al precio para que subiese y al final tanto esfuerzo dando su resultado. Es como subir el himalaya


----------



## Anuminas (4 Ago 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Si tio.. No veas las noches que he sufrido, ahí empujando al precio para que subiese y al final tanto esfuerzo dando su resultado. Es como subir el himalaya



Tomarme un cubata en la playa, o jugar con mis sobrinos son mejores momentos, no fastidies...eso si, lo de la plata 
esta emocionante, ver como sube sin apenas piedad sin 
correcciones, haber cuando se la pegue.


----------



## jorgitonew (4 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Tomarme un cubata en la playa, o jugar con mis sobrinos son mejores momentos, no fastidies...eso si esta emocionante, como sube sin apenas piedad no correcciones, haber cuando se la pegue.



Estoy llorando como una magdalena de la emoción desde hace un buen rato


----------



## estanflacion (4 Ago 2020)

Si aprueban en Estados Unidos el nuevo plan de ayuda de 3,4 billones, a cuanto equivale en subida del Oro?
Lo pueden aprobar en 1 o 2 semanas, cuando ya muchos ciudadanos se han quedado sin la ayuda semanal 600 dolares, que finalizó la semana pasada.

Puede que por un lado se deteriore más USA y las ayudas bestiales cuando lleguen no sean suficiente, y más creación de dinero?


----------



## estanflacion (4 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que las ucranianas se consideren rusas no significa que lo sean.
> Y no se parecen en nada, para quien conozca ambos países.
> Que Rusia naciera en Kiev hace muchos siglos, no significa que sean países iguales.
> 
> ...



La mayor diferencia es que las ucra son más HDP que las rusas, al ser más pobres, y a los extranjeros que vienen aquí salen escaldados, o con una "semiputa" en el 95% de los matrimonios

Hace un par de años que no voy por Rusia, no sé si allí ha ocurrido como en Ucrania. Aquí desde que dan a la comida occidental, y el cambiio a la harina de trigo cada vez parecen "más europeas" engordando.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> La mayor diferencia es que las ucra son más HDP que las rusas, al ser más pobres, y a los extranjeros que vienen aquí salen escaldados, o con una "semiputa" en el 95% de los matrimonios
> 
> Hace un par de años que no voy por Rusia, no sé si allí ha ocurrido como en Ucrania. Aquí desde que dan a la coda occidental, y el cabo a la harina de trigo cada vez parecen "más europeas" engordando.



Rusia y las rusas son muy diferentes.
Ucrania no te pide papeles para entrar si eres europeo, y por 20 euros te pones en Kiev en avión.
Un fin de semana en un buen hotel y con 4 chatis en tu habitación en dos días, billetes incluidos, te sale por 200 euros máximo.

En Moscú no puedes hacer eso, porque primero, necesitas visa, que son 60 euros más lo engorroso de los trámites, y segundo, el billete de avión ya vale esos 200 euros.
Y aparte, una rusa de moscú (de provincia puede que sí), jamás se irá contigo a follar por tu cara bonita al primer día, algo que una ucraniana, da igual de dónde sea, sí hará, si ve que tienes dinerito.


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Ago 2020)

Joder, para qué habré sacado el tema de las putas, vamos a dejar este hilo para lo que es, los metales.

Gracias.


----------



## Gamelin (4 Ago 2020)

Visto el percal si hay corrección a 20€ voy a comprar lo que pueda


----------



## estanflacion (4 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia y las rusas son muy diferentes.
> Ucrania no te pide papeles para entrar si eres europeo, y por 20 euros te pones en Kiev en avión.
> Un fin de semana en un buen hotel y con 4 chatis en tu habitación en dos días, billetes incluidos, te sale por 200 euros máximo.
> 
> ...



Ya, no hablaba de esos vicios, yo soy de pareja estable. Me refería, que al tener el teclado mal algunas palabras salieron cortadas, es que la población está engordando por los cambios alimenticios más occidentales y toda la comida basura importada , sobretodo las chicas y mujeres, por lo que veo que el mito y el honor de la belleza se está agotando, al menos aquí.

Perdón por no ser un tema de Oro y Plata


----------



## estanflacion (4 Ago 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Si tio.. No veas las noches que he sufrido, ahí empujando al precio para que subiese y al final tanto esfuerzo dando su resultado. Es como subir el himalaya



A tu salud


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Joder, para qué habré sacado el tema de las putas, vamos a dejar este hilo para lo que es, los metales.
> 
> Gracias.



Es que a muchos metaleros nos gusta el premium, pero no en las monedas sino en las sartenes full inox


----------



## aug (4 Ago 2020)

llego el fin del mundo jjjjjj


----------



## Higadillas (4 Ago 2020)

a 55 el gramo de oroc ya


----------



## timi (4 Ago 2020)

lleváis el cinturón bien abrochado ?

Revisiting Our Silver and Gold Predictions – Get Ready For Higher Prices

A medida que los riesgos continúen siendo evidentes, creemos que Gold eventualmente apuntará al nivel de $ 3350 + y Silver eventualmente apuntará al nivel de $ 75 a $ 85 +. Es muy probable que estos objetivos sucedan antes de finales de 2020. 
¿Dónde está el pico en oro y plata? Según nuestra investigación, creemos que el oro alcanzará un pico superior a $ 3750 por onza y la plata alcanzará un máximo superior a $ 120 por onza.


----------



## Perquesitore (4 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> lleváis el cinturón bien abrochado ?
> 
> Revisiting Our Silver and Gold Predictions – Get Ready For Higher Prices
> 
> ...



Joder...leo esto y me tiembla la barbilla.....pero no por llegar tarde, sino por tener los deberes hechos. Empiezo a entenderte, jorjitonew


----------



## mr_nobody (4 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> lleváis el cinturón bien abrochado ?
> 
> Revisiting Our Silver and Gold Predictions – Get Ready For Higher Prices
> 
> ...



Tu comentando esto que si no se cumple es mas que probable que se acerque mucho y luego miro por la ventana y solo que veo miseria en la calle. Como me tengo que sentir??? Que les follen a todos por borregos?


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Joder, para qué habré sacado el tema de las putas, vamos a dejar este hilo para lo que es, los metales.
> 
> Gracias.



Ya se está descontando el ratio plusvalías/putas


----------



## Dadaria (4 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> lleváis el cinturón bien abrochado ?
> 
> Revisiting Our Silver and Gold Predictions – Get Ready For Higher Prices
> 
> ...



Con todo lo que ha pasado y lo que han impreso, esos precios, especialmente en la plata, me parecen muy conservadores


----------



## kikepm (4 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Entiendo que la subida vertical de la plata es un tema puramente de escasez actual para uso Industrial o tiene que ver Fed? claro que también evoluciona desde un ratio oro/plata único en la historia.



La plata siempre ha sido dinero, y la gente tiene memoria de ello, a pesar de un siglo y medio de desmonetización. Es más, el uso industrial de la plata se verá remplazado por su uso monetario, en la medida en que su cotización siga subiendo.

Estamos asistiendo a la debacle del sistema fiat, hemos superado la masa crítica de descreidos de una estafa que ha durado demasiado tiempo.


Ahora veremos el significado real de la inflación monetaria.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> lleváis el cinturón bien abrochado ?
> 
> Revisiting Our Silver and Gold Predictions – Get Ready For Higher Prices
> 
> ...



Realmente nadie sabe donde va a llegar porque realmente esta crisis es distinta a las anteriores. En otras crisis el oro ha venido siendo un valor refugio para conservar la riqueza: Era cuestion de meterse en oro y esperar que pasara el chaparron. Una vez la tormenta amainaba era cuestion de vender los oros en maximos y comprar bolsa e inmuebles en minimos...

Ahora hay algo de esto... Pero la diferencia es que cuando acabe esta crisis nadie sabe que moneda nos van a dar a cambio de los jorros.

Harán un neoeuro en el que sobren los dos ceros de los billetes de 100? Una criptomoneda mundial? Una equivalencia oro again? Todo lo anterior a la vez?

En esta situacion nadie sabe lo que va a pasar... Realmente el 99% de la gente apenas se plantea las cosas, y estan encantados con los papelitos de colores... Cuando vayan depertando (probablemente cuando tengamos una inflacion fuerte y vean que no les salen las cuentas) los acontecimientos pueden precipitarse...

Si os fijais bien el oro ha llegado a 2000 y aunque han pasado cosas heavys aun nos queda pasar lo gordo ( quiebras a tutiplen, paro por las nubes, inflación cuando llegue...) y sobre todo la perdida de confianza en las monedas fiduciarias.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dadaria (5 Ago 2020)

Quizás la pregunta que tengamos que hacernos respecto a la posible subida de precio de los metales sea está: ¿Conservarán estos en un futuro su valor y poder adquisitivo actual, o incluso aumentarán? ¿Si su valor aumenta, hasta qué punto podría llegar (¿Podrían darse casos de comprar una hectárea de secano para cultivo con una onza de oro o varias de plata? Se que suena descabellado, pero es un ejemplo) Esa es la cuestión


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Ago 2020)

@romanillo (aka @racional ) haced acto de presencia cobardes que os vamos a meter una moción de censura


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> La plata siempre ha sido dinero, y la gente tiene memoria de ello, a pesar de un siglo y medio de desmonetización. Es más, el uso industrial de la plata se verá remplazado por su uso monetario, en la medida en que su cotización siga subiendo.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a la debacle del sistema fiat, hemos superado la masa crítica de descreidos de una estafa que ha durado demasiado tiempo.
> 
> ...



Muy acertado tu comentario.
Así es, al menos “oficialmente“ hasta mediados de los 1960s.
Es decir, de 3000 años de historia humana “no ha sido dinero” solo 60 años, que coincide con el ratio oro/plata por encima de 50, cuando en los otros 2940 años ha fluctuado en los 15/1.
Como ejemplo, los cálculos de este mensaje de equivalencias en oro y plata de moneda española durante 300 años. Siempre 15:1.
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL
Y aquí no había mercado de futuros ni oro-plata papel.
O se tocaba o no se poseía.


La pregunta es si puede recuperar su papel de dinero de los caballeros.
El oro creo que puede quedar fuera de las posibilidades de la clase “media” dentro de poco y la plata recuperar este papel. Con la que se viene encima se dibuja un futuro en el que la mayoría de la gente encontrará más “útil“ y más “fácil“ pagar 100 euros por onza de plata que 1000 euros por un soberano.
Retomando lo anterior la clave es que la plata “pierda“el ratio industrial de 70/1 y se aproxime al ratio moneda 15/1.
Tenemos la tormenta perfecta (Covid) y las condiciones perfectas para que ocurra (escasez física creciente, falta de confianza en el sistema, oro solo para los “reyes”, falta de inversión para nuevos yacimientos, peak oil....).


Meanwhile....
26$ y 2020$
Salvaje


----------



## Gamelin (5 Ago 2020)

26$ la plata...


----------



## Membroza (5 Ago 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Joder, que baje un poco.... Que quería ponerme fino a comprar...





tremenk dijo:


> ya somos 2 a este precio ya da respeto...



Llamadme loco, pero tenía 1.700 € ahí tirados en la cuenta inactivos y me he pillado una onza. Como decía @Muttley y por mi experiencia, las cifras redondas como $ 2.000 hacen de soporte psicológico siempre que el activo sea alcista.

Además, no está de mal nunca cambiar papeles por dinero real. Dentro de 20 años, haber comprado a este precio habrá sido una ganga de igual manera.

Aparte, acababa de hablar con mi amigo que es doctor en medicina y básicamente me ha dicho que se descarta vacuna hasta julio del 2021. Por lo que visto lo visto nos olvidamos de recuperación en V y el oso guanoso tirando de la impresora seguirá a tope...

El escenario es muy favorable todavía para los metales y hay largo recorrido. Si hubiera el mismo rally que en la anterior crisis, hablaríamos de oro a $8.000. Sí, es de locos, pero ya pasó.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Ago 2020)

Hemos ganado!!!

Ya nada volvera a ser lo mismo. Hemos pasado los 2000. Esto es como cuando ganamos el mundial!!!

Voy a salir a la calle a bañarme a la fuente


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ago 2020)

Una cosilla que no estais planteando y lo dice uno que esta dentro de los metales, aunque me habria gustado cargar mas aun.

Si el oro sube a 15.000 incluso a 4000, habran prohibiciones para ir a sacar oro del rio ? por que aqui en Granada tenemos varios rios de los que se puede sacar oro y no es que me guste trabajar pero por esos precios igual me veis subiendo al Darro. DAURO, ( da oro )


----------



## Gamelin (5 Ago 2020)

Como veis comprar lingotes de oro de 10 gramos en vez de monedas de media onza? Que conste que no quiero pasar de los euros de rigor para tener que dar mis datos.

Veis alguna desventaja? Aparte de que las onzas son más cost effective


----------



## Razkin (5 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Llamadme loco, pero tenía 1.700 € ahí tirados en la cuenta inactivos y me he pillado una onza. Como decía @Muttley y por mi experiencia, las cifras redondas como $ 2.000 hacen de soporte psicológico siempre que el activo sea alcista.
> 
> Además, no está de mal nunca cambiar papeles por dinero real. Dentro de 20 años, haber comprado a este precio habrá sido una ganga de igual manera.
> 
> ...



Membroza: Completamente de acuerdo con tus dos primeros párrafos. No me parece ninguna locura con un efectivo inactivo y a un plazo muy largo como los 20 años que indicas. Ahora mismo, en mi opinión, lo menos recomendable es disponer de muy alto % de ahorro o inversión en productos basados en Fiat. 
Yo algo de metal desde hace unos años, y he pillado una plaza de garaje en lugar con demanda que puedo alquilar con una rentabilidad 5% sobre lo invertido de momento. 
En fin, resumo, una tendencia a tener posesión un % que considero imprescindible de bienes físicos, reales, tangibles. (ademas de mi pisito).


----------



## Dadaria (5 Ago 2020)

Depende mucho de la zona. En las dos Castillas puede estar entorno a los 7000 euros, en Portugal, en zonas como el Alentejo, puede estar entorno a los 4000, y si bajamos más al sur, en Andalucía y Murcia es más cara, entorno a los 15.000 mínimos. Pero claro, eso sería el caso de quienes las vendieran a un precio realista.


----------



## Razkin (5 Ago 2020)

Y sobre la plata. 
Ahora, no veo imposible repetir el mercado alcista 2010-2011 cuando el precio de la plata despegó de $ 10.80 en agosto de 2010 y alcanzó los $ 48.70 ocho meses después en abril de 2011, aunque no se mantuvo. En este momento, los fundamentos de la plata son mucho mejores que hace 20 años, con una oferta bajo presión y una mayor demanda de fabricación del metal, mientras que el dólar está tocado las 24 horas, los 7 días de la semana.

Para lograr este rendimiento requerirá más aceleración; el precio debe aumentar a un ritmo más pronunciado. La mayor tasa de aumento tendrá que mantenerse durante al menos los próximos meses. ¡Lo cual no es imposible dado lo que se sabe de los fundamentos! Y si Wall Street entrara en declive. . .
Soy optimista.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ago 2020)

Hay una diferencia importante con el uso de la plata hoy (mañana) y el uso cuando era moneda. 
Ese detalle hay que meterlo en la ecuación.

También el hecho de la destrucción de la plata en el uso, versus la acumulación y no destrucción del oro. Otro factor.

Otro factor, la cantidad abismal de papeles de la nada, que tienen que converger en una sustitución por algo con mucho valor y en suficiente (pero limitada) cantidad.

El crecimiento, población, globalización, necesidades, no son los de hace 100 años.

Todos estos detalles, junto con otros más, van a entrar en el pastel.

Eso hace que no sea tan claro el papel de la plata en el sistema monetario futuro, al menos de una forma continuada y sostenible, como el del oro, que tiene toda la pinta de ser el que partirá el bacalao. Como ha hecho siempre.

Bancos, Estados, y población, cada vez se van a dejar engañar menos.
Se necesita algo, que sea aceptado a nivel mundial, no vale cualquier truco o sucedáneo para un rato o pelotazo.

El fiat digital huele a fiat y todos los aspectos negativos que lleva consigo. Está ahí, veremos como se canaliza. Pero no es oro todo lo que reluce. Podría ser el nuevo timo/control, pero va a ser cuestionado y va a llevar consigo la desconfianza de por vida, por mucho que vendan la moto.


----------



## Snowball (5 Ago 2020)

He leido varias veces que el respaldo oro vs M2 , la onza tendría un valor de 70k..

La plata, de mas de 3k...


----------



## L'omertá (5 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Depende mucho de la zona. En las dos Castillas puede estar entorno a los 7000 euros, en Portugal, en zonas como el Alentejo, puede estar entorno a los 4000, y si bajamos más al sur, en Andalucía y Murcia es más cara, entorno a los 15.000 mínimos. Pero claro, eso sería el caso de quienes las vendieran a un precio realista.



A 1900 € tenemos la hectárea de cultivo y ni pá atrás. Ojo.


----------



## Higadillas (5 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> pasado





Dadaria dijo:


> Depende mucho de la zona. En las dos Castillas puede estar entorno a los 7000 euros, en Portugal, en zonas como el Alentejo, puede estar entorno a los 4000, y si bajamos más al sur, en Andalucía y Murcia es más cara, entorno a los 15.000 mínimos. Pero claro, eso sería el caso de quienes las vendieran a un precio realista.



Noreste de teruel, sur de tarragona, norte de castellon, a 5-6000 se pillan bien. Algunas con pozo o vetas de agua


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2020)

Salvo que tengáis ingentes cantidades de oro (en cuyo caso ya seríais ricos) no esperéis gran cosa de la subida del oro. Nos va a permitir salvar estos años que vienen “dignamente “ que no es poco.
Fijaos la lira turca o la que había en el mismo Líbano y la que se va liar, el que tenga oro podrá comer, el que tenga mucho podrá comprar los restos a los pobres


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2020)

Creo que la hectárea de secano está estable en el millón de pesetas (6000 €) en zonas perdidas, depende mucho de su situación


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Realmente nadie sabe donde va a llegar porque realmente esta crisis es distinta a las anteriores. En otras crisis el oro ha venido siendo un valor refugio para conservar la riqueza: Era cuestion de meterse en oro y esperar que pasara el chaparron. Una vez la tormenta amainaba era cuestion de vender los oros en maximos y comprar bolsa e inmuebles en minimos...
> 
> Ahora hay algo de esto... Pero la diferencia es que cuando acabe esta crisis nadie sabe que moneda nos van a dar a cambio de los jorros.
> 
> ...



Sobre el euro tengo mis dudas, pero por este lado del mundo se comentan dos cosas:

- Tras China, (que ya ha probado con éxito su yuan digital, y lo impondrá en el 2021), le tocará el turno a Rusia (que en 2021 empezará con las pruebas, para ponerlo en marcha en el 2022). Después, la jugada pasa por unir ambas monedas digitales, y crear una panasiática (que le dará la estocada, comercialmente hablando, al dolar).

- Rusia ya ha devaluado más de un 30% su moneda en estos meses. Pero también se comenta en el país que lo mismo próximamente, le quitan un cerito a los billetes. Igualmente se han anunciado subidas de impuestos a la renta (que pasarán del 13% al 15% para los que cobren más de 50.000 euros al cambio).

La gran ventaja que tiene Rusia en este aspecto es cuádruple:

- Su economía está diversificada (el petróleo por ejemplo, es solo su 8% del PIB).
- Tiene una deuda de tan solo 15% del PIB, y en manos nacionales.
- Su deuda está en rublos...ergo devaluas el rublo, ingresas dolares y ale hop, te baja lo que Rusia quiera.
- Tiene amplia capacidad de subir impuestos y recaudar, pues como digo, el IRPF, ganes lo que ganes, es un 13% a día de hoy.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Ago 2020)

Pues yo, debido a que el buen comportamiento de los MP’s me permite la posibilidad de hacer frente a fianzas más elevadas, tengo el gusto de animarles con un chascarrillo tan malo como políticamente incorrecto. Retiren a los niños de sus pantallas y vamos allá:

¿Cual es la principal diferencia entre mi abuela y el oro?
Que el oro tenderá a subir, y mi abuela subirá a tender...


Lo siento de veras, pero la ocasión lúdico festiva es inmejorable, y si no lo soltaba ahora, quien sabe en que otro momento podría haber soltado esta mierda. Y estas cosas si se dejan dentro se enquistan y pueden producir metástasis. Así que nada, feliz día de los *2033,63$ *a todos y no me lo tengan demasiado en cuenta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ago 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Como veis comprar lingotes de oro de 10 gramos en vez de monedas de media onza? Que conste que no quiero pasar de los euros de rigor para tener que dar mis datos.
> 
> Veis alguna desventaja? Aparte de que las onzas son más cost effective



A mi me gustan los lingotes de forma particular.

Pero segun me dicen los vendedores cuando venden algo todo el mundo quiere las monedas y solo llamo yo por los lingotes asi que parece que tienen mas salida las monedas.


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2020)

Por si alguien no puede dormir esta noche, análisis de Jim Rickards recién salido del horno sobre la situación de Libano que algunos estabais comentando ayer

FDD | Crisis in Lebanon

Ademas ayer antes de cerrar los ojos, escuchaba una entrevista audio por YouTube cojonuda de cuál es la realidad de los mercados físicos ahora mismo.
Siento no poner el link de YouTube porque no soy capaz de encontrarlo. 

Resulta que un asset manager especialista en metales preciosos relata cómo recibe una solicitud de un cliente para comprar 3000 American eagle de una onza en 6 monster box. (SI, existen las monster box para oro). Un trato de 6M$. Una gestión que no entrañaba ningún problema ni riesgo hace solo unos meses.
Pues resulta que ahora las cosas han cambiado.
Hay 5-6 dealers principales en USA, los que tienen hilo directo con la USMint.
Me imagino quienes son (Apmex, JMBullion...).
Pues resulta que uno de la costa este le dice directamente que no.
Y el segundo en la costa oeste que si, pero a entregar en 5 meses con un premium escalofriante.

El problema es que el análisis de riesgo de los dealers no permite ponerse corto ahora mismo.
Es decir vender oro ahora mismo (Una tienda, un particular...) es ir contra un mercado en subida libre. Lo que hoy vale 1 y he comprado por 0,95, mañana valdrá por 1,1....y si vendo no hay garantía que pueda comprar de nuevo ni a 1 ni muchísimo menos a 0,95...por lo que lo vendo a 1,3 a entregar en 5 meses.
Hay que recordar que cuando una tienda vende material se PONE CORTO y necesita o bien reemplazo inmediato de stock (comprar en largo) o bien cobertura mediante swaps para reducir su riesgo.

Lo primero es muy complicado, la USMint ya hemos visto que ha perdido capacidad de fabricación y que o bien solo hará oro o bien solo hará plata.
La reducción de capacidad eso está previsto que ocurra durante los 18 primeros meses.
Las coberturas para ir contra tendencia son carísimas. 

Lo mejor es que dice, que si alguien cree que el oro está complicado, la plata está mucho muchísimo más complicada, exponencialmente más complicada.
La plata está subiendo dos dólares todas las semanas.
Los problemas mencionados de compraventa y cobertura se agudizan hasta el infinito y con las minas peruanas y mexicanas en mínimos.
Imposible conseguir plata en estos momentos en cantidades amplias.

Por cierto, y algo de mi cosecha. Por motivos profesionales estoy en contacto con la industria peruana. Allí ahora mismo las cosas pintan muy mal. Se habla de teletrabajo hasta Julio del 2021. La restricción de plata va para largo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Ago 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> A 1900 € tenemos la hectárea de cultivo y ni pá atrás. Ojo.



Todo depende de “en donde” y de “pá que“.
Un terreno en la sierra norte de Madrid, ganadero, vallado y con agua, mínimo 1 hectárea. Precio medio 6€ m2. Esto es a precio idealista. Pongamos que a precio paisano sea 3,5 € m2

https://www.idealista.com/areas/ven..._s@nyC_`A~eB}yAxtA))&ordenado-por=precios-asc


----------



## BigTwentyOne (5 Ago 2020)

Buenos días, arriba esos ánimos...



Oro*2.040,25*+31,75+1,58%


----------



## Membroza (5 Ago 2020)

El IPC es un engaño porque no tiene en cuenta el precio de la vivienda. Cuando el BCE imprime dinero suben los activos, como los bienes raíces. Aquí una muestra:



En la página del BCE no se puede ver la impresión de dinero en tiempo real, sino el balance del año anterior. Sí pueden verlo los que tienen terminal Bloomberg. Mirad:


----------



## Dylan Thomas (5 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Llamadme loco, pero tenía 1.700 € ahí tirados en la cuenta inactivos y me he pillado una onza. Como decía @Muttley y por mi experiencia, las cifras redondas como $ 2.000 hacen de soporte psicológico siempre que el activo sea alcista.
> 
> Además, no está de mal nunca cambiar papeles por dinero real. Dentro de 20 años, haber comprado a este precio habrá sido una ganga de igual manera.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde la has pillado a ese precio?


----------



## Gusman (5 Ago 2020)

El jueves los duros de plata a 13. Hoy, 5 dias mas tarde, el mismo vendedor a 16. Menuda locura....


----------



## romanillo (5 Ago 2020)

Creo que sois unos ignorantes de la plata.

La plata bajara para finales de agosto como dije.

Lo único que esta ocurriendo ahora para que suba fue el ataque de ayer, ya subió cuando estados unidos y turkia estuvieron en tensión, a los pocos días de pasar esta tensión y no ocurrir nada volvió a bajar.

La subida de oro y plata únicamente se esta dando por los incidentes de ayer.


----------



## Membroza (5 Ago 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> ¿Dónde la has pillado a ese precio?



BullionVault. A cambio de spreads bajos y precio spot tienes que pagar por la custodia y comisiones para muchas otras cosas. Pero para lo que lo necesito me vale, porque yo no puedo tenerlo en casa.


----------



## tristezadeclon (5 Ago 2020)

dificil resumirlo mejor

aunq está en inglés lo normal es q en unas horas esté disponible la opción de subtítulos en español


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La subida de oro y plata únicamente se esta dando por los incidentes de ayer.



Te equivocas, la subida de ayer empezó 1 hora antes del suceso de Beirut.
Empezó a subir a las 16:00 y lo de Beirut ocurrió a las 17:00 hora española.


----------



## kikepm (5 Ago 2020)

No soy experto en usos industriales de la plata, pero dudo que no existan sustitutos. Lo que no habrá son sustitutos al precio actual de la plata.

Si el uso monetario y la cotización de la plata aumentan, aparecerán sustitutos industriales de menor coste que el precio futuro de la plata. Los incentivos para su aparición, o para su investigacion y desarrollo, serán tanto mayores cuanto mayor sea la cotización de la plata.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Ago 2020)

No sé si ya antes habían enlazado a este chaval por aquí, pero recién lo he descubierto y tiene algunos vídeos interesantes. Algo de peloteo al Andorrano y a Germán, supongo que algo rascará aunque diga que nadie le paga nada...



"Comprad, comprad insensatos"


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Creo que sois unos ignorantes de la plata.
> 
> La plata bajara para finales de agosto como dije.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver tío, en marzo bajó y en físico poco se podía pillar y si se podía era caro. Aquí la gran mayoría apostamos por el físico. Entonces de qué cojones nos sirve que el spot se vaya a los infiernos si las mineras, cecas y dealers no sueltan cacho a esos precios!


----------



## Gusman (5 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pero a ver tío, en marzo bajó y en físico poco se podía pillar y si se podía era caro. Aquí la gran mayoría apostamos por el físico. Entonces de qué cojones nos sirve que el spot se vaya a los infiernos si las mineras, cecas y dealers no sueltan cacho a esos precios!



No te comas la cabeza. Romanillo no tiene ni puta idea de como funciona esto.


----------



## sashimi (5 Ago 2020)

Pero sigue habiendo desabastecimiento de monedas, no? Esta casi todo sin stock



TomBolillo dijo:


> Pero a ver tío, en marzo bajó y en físico poco se podía pillar y si se podía era caro. Aquí la gran mayoría apostamos por el físico. Entonces de qué cojones nos sirve que el spot se vaya a los infiernos si las mineras, cecas y dealers no sueltan cacho a esos precios!


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Ago 2020)

sashimi dijo:


> Pero sigue habiendo desabastecimiento de monedas, no? Esta casi todo sin stock



De haber, hay pero menor variedad y ya empiezan a subir los premiums de las oz bullion. Yo ayer alcancé a pillar algo antes del pertardazo en Beirut y ya hoy esas monedas cotizan +2€ más caras . Compré (aún pareciéndome caro ya) porque me olía la subidilla y porque cobro trabajillos en moneda extranjera y no me gusta tener mucha liquidez en las Fintech que uso para estos menesteres. Que lo de Wirecard ha sido hace dos días y eso que era una de las más antiguas y "fiables". Como para fiarse de nuevas y pequeñas


----------



## contrabajos (5 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Creo que sois unos ignorantes de la plata.
> 
> La plata bajara para finales de agosto como dije.
> 
> ...



Eres un bufón. Además de un muerto de hambre.


----------



## Long_Gamma (5 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> El problema es que el análisis de riesgo de los dealers no permite ponerse corto ahora mismo.
> Es decir vender oro ahora mismo (Una tienda, un particular...) es ir contra un mercado en subida libre. Lo que hoy vale 1 y he comprado por 0,95, mañana valdrá por 1,1....y si vendo no hay garantía que pueda comprar de nuevo ni a 1 ni muchísimo menos a 0,95...por lo que lo vendo a 1,3 a entregar en 5 meses.
> Hay que recordar que cuando una tienda vende material se PONE CORTO y necesita o bien reemplazo inmediato de stock (comprar en largo) o bien cobertura mediante swaps para reducir su riesgo.



Exacto. Y si os acordais, las señales ya estaban ahi hace unos meses cuando nuestros amigos los BBanks no arbitrajeaban la diferencia entre COMEX y spot LBMA. Ya que eso suponia corto COMEX y largo spot loco London (+ costes transporte hasta COMEX USA).

La razon principal no es _ir contra un mercado en subida libre_ (ya que es un spread y como buen swap dealer trabajas el margen y te da igual la subida o bajada, estas cubierto). El problema es que los tiempos han cambiado y ahora NO puedes cerrar la pata de los cortos COMEX con papel, la gente ha despertado y te exigen entrega fisica!

Entended que el "tocapelotas pone limites" del dpto de riesgos del banco, cuando revisa las operaciones de los traders, y ve largo OTC londres y corto COMEX, le saltan las alarmas... El trader le dice: "hey, pero porqué clasificas esta operacion de alto riesgo y me cortas el credito si estoy cubierto? long-short y mismo subyacente!
El otro le dice que ambas patas no se liquidan entre si... Si tienes metal fisico listo para la entrega (con su warrant) en un almacen del COMEX, y estas corto: OK. Pero diferentes mercados, locations y tipos de contrato (COMEX no es OTC) pues no te apruebo la operacion.

De ahi las recientes TO enviadas al COMEX reciemntemente (150TO creo que eran)... para poder abrir posiciones cortas.

El probelma es que dura poco ese fisico.

Por eso las posiciones abiertas en este rally no aumentan!

Aunque nos esperen correcciones en el futuro, los fisicos hemos ganado. Como habiamos anticipado hace ya años...

Enhorabuena gente.

Fuck el "do not fight the FED"

We fought and we won.


----------



## Snowball (5 Ago 2020)

Y esto es del 2015...


----------



## paraisofiscal (5 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No sé si ya antes habían enlazado a este chaval por aquí, pero recién lo he descubierto y tiene algunos vídeos interesantes. Algo de peloteo al Andorrano y a Germán, supongo que algo rascará aunque diga que nadie le paga nada...
> 
> 
> 
> "Comprad, comprad insensatos"



He procurado intentar tragarle, pero desde el día que hizo el famoso video "el error de comprar a un particular" ya no pierdo el tiempo con el.


----------



## brigante 88 (5 Ago 2020)

El oro podría alcanzar los 2.150 dólares en agosto; la plata, camino de los 30


----------



## Dadaria (5 Ago 2020)

Snowball dijo:


> Y esto es del 2015...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 393694



Solo conque el 5% de los activos financieros acabaran en plata, ni siquiera tendría que ser en plata física, sería espectacular.


----------



## Higadillas (5 Ago 2020)

Me cago en la ostia, habéis visto los precios del bullion en las tiendas online? A menos de 27/oz, no hay nada de nada.

Brutal


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 Ago 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Me cago en la ostia, habéis visto los precios del bullion en las tiendas online? A menos de 27/oz, no hay nada de nada.
> 
> Brutal




Sigue estando económica


----------



## mr_nobody (5 Ago 2020)

Yo las lecturas de este rally que hago son:

- La gente poco a poco esta diciendo no a que los BCs le den a la impresora cuando les salgo de los cojones.
- Ultimamente oigo muchos rumores de CBDC respaldada en oro, todo apunta que eso tendremos.
- Me estoy volviendo el soltero de oro.


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2020)

Treasury Announces Record $112BN Quarterly Debt Sale, Unveils Tsunami Of New Bond Issuance

Trump Touts "Big Jobs Numbers" Expected Friday, May Suspend Payroll Tax

En usa tienen un fin de semana sin impuestos?


----------



## Daviot (5 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> He procurado intentar tragarle, pero desde el día que hizo el famoso video "el error de comprar a un particular" ya no pierdo el tiempo con el.



Ha reculado el chaval respecto a lo de no recomendar la compraventa entre particulares y creo que ha quitado el vídeo de su canal.

Yo no le trago mucho tampoco porque dice obiedades de perogrullo y luego muestra su gepeto en los videos.

Pero tío que ni siquiera los youtubers americanos muestran su cara para no ser identificados por delincuentes que puedan robar todo lo que tengan y vas tú dando facilidades en el paraíso de la delincuencia. Quien puede creer que una persona así te pueda enseñar algo ?


----------



## Forcopula (5 Ago 2020)

Y las 3 onzas a 13€ oferta de dracma metales, que si no recuerdo mal mencionaste tú y que me lanzó a hacer mi primer pedido de metales. Muy contento por mi parte porque no era tarde aún y pude acumular suficiente gracias a los ahorros que tenía muertos de risa. Mis thanks por escrito te dejo


----------



## Silver94 (5 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Ha reculado el chaval respecto a lo de no recomendar la compraventa entre particulares y creo que ha quitado el vídeo de su canal.
> 
> Yo no le trago mucho tampoco porque dice obiedades de perogrullo y luego muestra su gepeto en los videos.
> 
> Pero tío que ni siquiera los youtubers americanos muestran su cara para no ser identificados por delincuentes que puedan robar todo lo que tengan y vas tú dando facilidades en el paraíso de la delincuencia. Quien puede creer que una persona así te pueda enseñar algo ?



Y para dar más facilidades en uno de los videos en los que comentaba que cobraba mil euros y su mujer no trabajaba, decía la ciudad de la que era mientras paseaba por una zona descampada que dejaba bastante claro por donde vive el hombre XD De todas formas por lo que comenta en sus videos tiene muy poca pasta invertida en metales,de momento no le debe preocupar que se sepa quien es.

A mi no me cae mal, de vez en cuando me veo algún video suyo, aunque no diga nada que no sepamos.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Yo las lecturas de este rally que hago son:
> 
> - La gente poco a poco esta diciendo no a que los BCs le den a la impresora cuando les salgo de los cojones.
> - Ultimamente oigo muchos rumores de CBDC respaldada en oro, todo apunta que eso tendremos.
> - Me estoy volviendo el soltero de oro.



China ya la ha implementado, aún en pruebas.
Rusia el año que viene.
Por qué han comprado tanto oro estas dos naciones en los últimos años?...voilá


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ago 2020)

Por cierto. Una curiosidad. Alguien en vuestro entorno tiene inquietudes economicas ? No solo me refiero a mp, si no tambien a la actuación de los BC, la posible inflacion que se nos viene... Porque al menos en mi entorno no veo a nadie que se haga ni una sola pregunta...

Cuando la gente vaya despertando a la situación no se que va a pasar

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Higadillas (5 Ago 2020)

La única preocupación que veo es la peña quue no llega a final de mes, muchos de ellos cigarras, que están en el paro o de erte ahogados. Como para pensar en hiperinflaciones y movidas similares que vieron en aquel documental de los nazis

Luego a mi cuñada que es heconomista y en lo único que piensa es en comprarse un piso en madrid por 200 o 300 mil y le dice a mi mujera que estamos locos por acumular oro plata y plomo

Se viene una de gorda


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Por cierto. Una curiosidad. Alguien en vuestro entorno tiene inquietudes economicas ? No solo me refiero a mp, si no tambien a la actuación de los BC, la posible inflacion que se nos viene... Porque al menos en mi entorno no veo a nadie que se haga ni una sola pregunta...
> 
> Cuando la gente vaya despertando a la situación no se que va a pasar
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk




Nadie y lo que dice @casaytierras , la gente esta de vacaciones , gastando lo que no tienen.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2020)

Los inversores han asignado alrededor del 3% de sus activos al oro . En 1980 tenían un 6% en oro. BofA escribe que una cartera
En 2009 llegó al 4%, desde el 1%. 2 puntos han significado 565 $, el punto que falta serían 280 $. Y creo que ahora la situación es más crítica que en 2009. 
Primera parada 2300 $, después ¿?
Nota: no sé si está divagación tiene algo de base


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2020)

Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10

Dos nuevas entradas en el blog de @antorob 
Tremendamente recomendables. 

La primera sobre la lira turca. Tal vez un espejo en el que las divisas Fiat de los BRICS deban mirarse. Y tal vez....el euro.

La segunda sobre percepción económica vs realidad. 

Como siempre nivelazo. 

Una cosa que he leído a Jim Rickards en Twitter y que ha abierto debate interesante. 
Jim afirma que la emisión de Fiat NO conlleva inflación por sí misma, pues esta también necesita de velocidad de circulación que ahora se ha reducido mucho por la influencia del Covid. No se que opináis vosotros...


----------



## Daviot (5 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10
> 
> Dos nuevas entradas en el blog de @antorob
> Tremendamente recomendables.
> ...



Así es,inflación igual a masa monetaria multiplicada por la velocidad de circulación. Si hay miedo el dinero no circula como debería pero cuando se recupera la confianza y ese dinero empieza a gastarse como sucedió después de la Primera Guerra Mundial es cuando se dispara.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2020)

Has visto los barriles de pólvora y la mecha de las películas. La mecha está encendida, lo que no se es lo que tardará en llegar al barril


----------



## kikepm (5 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Una cosa que he leído a Jim Rickards en Twitter y que ha abierto debate interesante.
> Jim afirma que la emisión de Fiat NO conlleva inflación por sí misma, pues esta también necesita de velocidad de circulación que ahora se ha reducido mucho por la influencia del Covid. No se que opináis vosotros...



Los términos inflación y velocidad de circulación actualmente sirven más a un fin de ofuscación y manipulación que a otra cosa.

Lo primero que habría que pensar es que habría ocurrido con emisión cero. ¿Serían los precios iguales a los actuales?

Esto pregunta es clave, porque la afirmación de que la emisión de nuevas unidades monetarias no produce inflación tiende a ser confundida con la tesis de que las emisiones monetarias no producen efectos reales.

Entonces, pensemos que habría ocurrido si en los últimos 20, 30 o 40 años, la cantidad emitida fuera exactamente CERO.

Evidentemente, los precios no serían los actuales, ni en bolsa, ni en inmobiliaria, ni en bienes y servicios de la economía "real", ni en los bonos públicos o corporativos.



Ahora, queda averiguar a cada cual en que dirección no se hubieran movido los precios.


----------



## Snowball (5 Ago 2020)

Silver is just about $40/oz on Ebay, from reputable sellers like Scottsdale and MCM. Some of the more sought after bullion makers and formats are selling for well over $40/oz. Even Kitco is selling current year 1 oz silver maples for about 34, and no real guarantee as to when you'll actually receive it


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Has visto los barriles de pólvora y la mecha de las películas. La mecha está encendida, lo que no se es lo que tardará en llegar al barril
> Ver archivo adjunto 394079



Que podrías haber escogido otro dibujo animado digo yo....


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Ago 2020)

ReDios, las Britannias de plata que compré ayer ya valen 3€ más! Un poco más y con la revalorización me van a salir las putas gratis como @Notrabajo34


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Así es,inflación igual a masa monetaria multiplicada por la velocidad de circulación. Si hay miedo el dinero no circula como debería pero cuando se recupera la confianza y ese dinero empieza a gastarse como sucedió después de la Primera Guerra Mundial es cuando se dispara.



Efectivamente es lo que pasó en la República de Weimar. Usaron la máquina a tutiplén para pagar las indemnizaciones de guerra. Los primeros años todo fue bien la gente acababa de salir de una guerra mundial y no gastaban nada, todo lo ahorraban y la deuda se iba pagando.

Pero paradójicamente cuando la percepción económica mejoró y la cantidad inmensa de dinero se empezó a poner en circulación se inicio de forma muy rapida el proceso inflacionista.

La bomba de relojeria está activada... 

Si se reproduce un patron parecido, cuando digan "la crisis ha pasado vended vuestro oro y disfrutad de la vida" es cuando hay que apretarse los machos. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ReDios, las Britannias de plata que compré ayer ya valen 3€ más! Un poco más y con la revalorización me van a salir las putas gratis como @Notrabajo34



Ya lo dije, comprad oro y plata, esperad a que suba y teneis para unas cuantas putas mensuales sin tener que mataros a buscar por redes sociales, podreis escoger a dedo.

Lo que pasa que con lo que esta subiendo vamos a tener para un haren y no solo para unas pocas como pensaba.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2020)

Es verdad, bomba de relojería 


Perdón por la broma


----------



## bizkaiarober (6 Ago 2020)

No quiero ser aguafiestas pero quizàs habrìa que ver esta subida en el precio del oro con una perspectiva amplia en el tiempo.

No sè muy bien còmo se calcula el precio del oro en gràficas de precio històrico, còmo se ajusta a la inflaciòn y demàs. Pero el caso es que estamos en el comienzo de una crisis dura, tal como fue desde 1974 hasta principios de los 80 con la crisis del petròleo y posiblemente mayor que la del 2008.
Siendo realistas, de una forma u otra, al final "se sale" de todas las crisis, se ajusta la economìa y se retoma la "normalidad" anterior. Las bolsas vuelven a subir, los pepitos vuelven a comprar pisos con alegrìa y las cigarras se endeudan màs si cabe. Los inversores "abandonan" los seguros anticrisis y se arriesgan con inversiones rentables.

Por lo tanto:




Los que compraron en màximos durante la crisis del petròleo necesitaron unos 26 años para ver el oro al precio que pagaron por una onza.

Y de nuevo:


nos encontramos con algo parecido a partir de la crisis del 2008. En esta ocasiòn se ha tardado unos 9 años en recuperar el màximo.

Quizàs no estè leyendo bien las gràficas o no tenga en cuenta algùn detalle importante, si es asì agradecerìa que quien sepa me corrija.

No digo que los metales sean un mal ahorro o, incluso, inversiòn pero qizàs hay que tener cuidado al comprar en años de crisis o cuando sube de forma desmesurada.
Por supuesto, el oro es principalmente un ahorro a medio-largo plazo pero si se calcula mal la compra ese plazo en el que recuperas lo invertido mas, al menos, la inflaciòn, puede resultar un plazo exageradamente largo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Ago 2020)

Nunca se sabe. Depende de cómo se quiera mirar el gráfico. 

Perfectamente podríamos estar en 2005 y quedarnos 5 o 6 años de subidas y multiplicar x4 desde precios actuales.

Sinceramente nunca va a pasar lo previsible asi que no creo que se repita esa figura pero tampoco creo que estemos haciendo ahora los máximos de los próximos años. 

Es más, no creo ni que ahora estemos construyendo el soporte de la siguiente gran bajada.

Pero vamos, esto es hablar por hablar.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ganar dinero con petróleo , oro y acciones. Multiplicar una inversión por 10
> 
> Dos nuevas entradas en el blog de @antorob
> Tremendamente recomendables.
> ...





kikepm dijo:


> Los términos inflación y velocidad de circulación actualmente sirven más a un fin de ofuscación y manipulación que a otra cosa.
> 
> Lo primero que habría que pensar es que habría ocurrido con emisión cero. ¿Serían los precios iguales a los actuales?
> 
> ...



Por enriquecer el debate, recordad que, desde una perspectiva austríaca, inflación (devaluación del poder adquisitivo de la unidad monetaria) y subida de precios (consecuencia) no es lo mismo.

"Velocidad de circulación" es un concepto espurio e irreal (como la ecuación cuantitativa). El dinero no circula, sino que se intercambia en un proceso de enriquecimiento mutuo (yo valoro más lo que tú tienes, y viceversa).

Lo que es evidente es que un incremento de la masa monetaria se introduce en la economía por lugares concretos (por ejemplo la paguita de Trump se gastará en crack, tablets o alcohol dependiendo del beneficiario que la reciba), y lo habitual es que se gaste en consumo. Mayor demanda, mayor precio, inversión en esos sectores productivos inflados.

Pero el simple hecho de saber que se ha incrementado o va a incrementar la masa monetaria crea una expectativas y ya afecta a la inversión y los precios.

De hecho Rickards es buen ejemplo de ello.


----------



## Carlx (6 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Efectivamente es lo que pasó en la República de Weimar. Usaron la máquina a tutiplén para pagar las indemnizaciones de guerra. Los primeros años todo fue bien la gente acababa de salir de una guerra mundial y no gastaban nada, todo lo ahorraban y la deuda se iba pagando.
> 
> Pero paradójicamente cuando la percepción económica mejoró y la cantidad inmensa de dinero se empezó a poner en circulación se inicio de forma muy rapida el proceso inflacionista.
> 
> ...



No hay ni habrá hiperinflación porque los BC están aumentando la oferta de dinero en proporción al aumento de la demanda del mismo, o sea de la actual demanda de liquidez de los agentes económicos...

¿Imprimir dinero genera inflación? - Juan Ramón Rallo


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Ago 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Han consultado a la inteligencia artificial más avanzada actualmente, GPT-3 de OpenAI (en fase Beta aún,) sobre los efectos a medio largo plazo del Coronavirus y las implicaciones que conllevará en el futuro en nuestra Sociedad....hablando de inflación y destrucción de riqueza puede interesar a algunos:
> Coronavirus (COVID-19)



Demasiada ciencia ficción...

A esta chuminada le pones un par de tetas y un Tesla y da para un capítulo de Black Mirror.


----------



## MIP (6 Ago 2020)

No se si se ha puesto ya pero me ha gustado.


----------



## tristezadeclon (6 Ago 2020)

video de hace unas horas de mike maloney explicando como cambiaron las reglas a mitad de la partida para follarse a los hermanos hunt prohibiendo q la plata pudiera subir y q solo se pudiera especular a la baja

no se atreve a dar cifras pero asegura q la plata alcanzará los tres dígitos con absoluta certeza

se puede leer en español churrigueresco dando a subtítulos en inglés (generados automaticamente) en la pestaña "configuración", luego le das a traducir automáticamente y finalmente seleccionas "español"


----------



## Long_Gamma (6 Ago 2020)

Este tio esta acabado, no creo ni que llegue como candidato a Noviembre. Ved el video, es solo 1 minuto. Los que no entendais el ingles 100% da igual, fijaos en los claros sintomas de desordenes cognitivos. Este pavo no puede ser presidente. Independientemente si eres azul o rojo.

Quizas un parte de la fortaleza del metal se deba a esto... elecciones caoticas en 3 meses


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> video de hace unas horas de mike maloney explicando como cambiaron las reglas a mitad de la partida para follarse a los hermanos hunt prohibiendo q la plata pudiera subir y q solo se pudiera especular a la baja
> 
> no se atreve a dar cifras pero asegura q la plata alcanzará los tres dígitos con absoluta certeza
> 
> se puede leer en español churrigueresco dando a subtítulos en inglés (generados automaticamente) en la pestaña "configuración", luego le das a traducir automáticamente y finalmente seleccionas "español"




when everyone wants, is when there is no


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Ehh los del baaarcoooo
Agarraos a las canlandracaaaas. Ha habido rebrotes de mareos y caídas en cubierta por la velocidad....eeepaaa


Ah, no busquéis a romanillo, hace días que desembarcó


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto ya pero me ha gustado.



¿Ya no está?


----------



## tristezadeclon (6 Ago 2020)

*Bank of America: Silver podría alcanzar los $ 50 "en el corto plazo"*

por Tyler Durden
Mié, 08/05/2020 - 14:31


Hace poco más de dos meses, el Bank of America se convirtió en la mayor animadora de oro en Wall Street (y hasta ahora ha sido puntual) al predecir que el precio del metal amarillo alcanzaría los $ 3000 en aproximadamente 18 meses debido a "políticas monetarias y fiscales flojas en todo el mundo "y con las elecciones estadounidenses programadas para noviembre y el Fondo de Recuperación de la UE en vigor desde enero de 2021, el banco espera que la demanda siga siendo favorable el próximo año, a pesar de que la pandemia sigue siendo un riesgo inmenso.
El contexto macroeconómico actual también es optimista para los metales preciosos, con el oro beneficiándose de tasas reales récord bajas, al mismo tiempo que los bancos centrales están frenando el gasto fiscal.

Pero no solo el oro aumentará en aproximadamente un 50% según BofA: la plata también se beneficia de este macro telón de fondo, sino que la demanda también debería fortalecerse en la parte posterior de un llamado estímulo "verde", ya que la mayoría de las propuestas de estímulo tienen un aspecto ambientalmente limpio a ellos Como resultado, BofA también considera que la plata aumentará a $ 35 / oz como un objetivo factible el próximo año, pero lo más importante destaca que "el metal blanco podría recuperarse a $ 50 / oz en el mediano plazo".

A continuación hay algunos detalles más sobre el caso alcista de BofA:
Como explica el banco, los inversores similares al oro han aumentado su exposición al metal blanco por las preocupaciones sobre la política económica actual. Sin embargo, con la plata más expuesta a la demanda industrial, estas compras no importaron durante los bloqueos, con la relación oro: plata alcanzando un máximo de 124, y aún lejos de su promedio a largo plazo de 59x.

Desde entonces, la plata ha superado fuertemente al oro, ya que ha recuperado parte de los fabricantes. Además, la perspectiva de una mayor relajación fiscal también ha sido favorable. Vinculado a eso, BofA señala que el esquema de política del candidato presidencial estadounidense Joe Biden ha llamado la atención del mercado. Quizás el objetivo más ambicioso en sus planes es el objetivo de 2050 para lograr emisiones netas cero en los Estados Unidos, si es elegido. En los últimos quince años, las emisiones de EE. UU. Han caído más del 15%. Sin embargo, la caída ha sido atribuible en parte a una disminución en la actividad industrial y a los retiros de plantas de carbón que fueron reemplazados rápidamente por plantas de gas natural de ciclo combinado.

En el futuro, en nuestra opinión, se necesitarán reducciones sustanciales de emisiones de todos los sectores de la economía para lograr este objetivo.



El plan climático de Biden también apunta a cero emisiones del sector eléctrico para 2035, lo que requeriría una revisión de la industria. El carbón, el gas natural y el petróleo generaron más del 60% de la energía en los EE. UU. En 2019 y casi todas las emisiones de CO2. Según el plan climático de Biden, se puede lograr un sector de energía libre de emisiones mediante una combinación de cambios. Primero, una mayor eficiencia del consumidor final, lo que ayudaría a limitar o reducir la demanda de energía con el tiempo. En segundo lugar, el sector eléctrico necesitaría construir almacenamiento a escala de red para soportar aumentos sustanciales en la generación de energía renovable. En tercer lugar, la generación de energía con combustibles fósiles tendría que ser reemplazada por energías renovables, nucleares y otras alternativas bajas en carbono o sin carbono, y probablemente se requerirían tecnologías negativas de energía de carbono para compensar cualquier generación restante alimentada por combustibles fósiles.

Siguiendo con el último punto, un aumento potencial en la energía fotovoltaica es particularmente importante para la plata, que es un ingrediente clave en los paneles solares. De hecho, *una descarbonización acelerada del sector energético de EE. UU. Solo podría impulsar la demanda mundial anual de plata de 2285t en 2020 a un promedio de 4272t en los próximos 15 años.*
Mirando las posibles implicaciones de eso, los saldos de mercado han promediado + 1100t en los últimos cinco años (2016-19) y con un aumento limitado de la oferta actualmente en la tubería ...

*NUNCA TE PIERDAS LAS NOTICIAS QUE MÁS IMPORTAN*
ZEROHEDGE DIRECTAMENTE A SU BANDEJA DE ENTRADA
Reciba un resumen diario con una lista curada de historias de lectura obligada.
... las posibles adiciones a la demanda *podrían llevar a la plata a un déficit sostenido* .
¿Porque es esto importante? Debido a que BofA concluye que "la última vez que esto sucedió entre 2006 y 2011, *el metal precioso se recuperó a $ 50 / oz, un nivel de precios que veríamos también al alcance esta vez* ".



Bank of America: Silver Could Hit $50 "In The Near Term"


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> video de hace unas horas de mike maloney explicando como cambiaron las reglas a mitad de la partida para follarse a los hermanos hunt prohibiendo q la plata pudiera subir y q solo se pudiera especular a la baja
> 
> no se atreve a dar cifras pero asegura q la plata alcanzará los tres dígitos con absoluta certeza



Gracias por el video, muy interesante.
El bueno de Mike dice cosas muy importantes, sobre todo en lo que a una potencial valoración del oro plata.
De lo más importante de todo es el giro que ya comentaba en un post anterior.
Me autocito, que es básicamente lo que cree Mike, Si un soberano vale 1000 euros y una onza 100, adivinen que va a comprar el grueso de la gente.
Poco a poco la plata recuperará su valor de moneda.
Esto impulsará su valor reduciendo ese 40:1 hasta valores históricos, que no necesariamente serán 1/15, pero que podrían ser 1/25-1/30.

El resultado sería adentrarse bien en los 100s, pero siempre dependiendo del oro, como ha sido siempre.

Por cierto, una cosa sobre los Hermanos Hunt. 
Su error fue comprar a crédito. Es decir, tener CONTRAPARTE. Alguien que te pueda ejecutar. Y eso es ir contra primero de metales preciosos.
Las onzas físicas pagadas al contado es autonomía. Es decir, NO DEPENDER DE NADIE. Ni un banco, ni de un broker ni de nadie.
Los Hunt dejaron descubierto el flanco. Y ahí es donde Volcker y sus secuaces entraron a matar. Fue fácil. había contraparte....y ejecutaron. Eso sí arbitrariamente...pero...lo hicieron y les pilló con todo.
Si los Hunt solo hubieran comprado plata física al contado, no hubiera sido tan fácil desbancarles. Yo diría que imposible.
Lo más que hubiera podido ocurrir hubiera sido una incautación arbitraria (muy complicado y además con gran parte de las onzas fuera de USA) o una prohibición de compra (que se hubiera limitado sólo a USA y no a otros paises).
Nunca conviene olvidarse de lo importante que es la posesión total de la onza.



Pd: Joer vaya foto de los tres , parece una historia gótica de terror).


----------



## Lego. (6 Ago 2020)

EL kilo de plata por encima de 1.000 merkels en el Andorrano.





Ese mismo kilo, en 10 lingotillos de 100g sale a 1.617€ 



y las Philamónicas por encima de 30€.

En monedas de a 1oz sale el kilo de plata a 982€





Es raro ¿no?, ¿Más barato comprado en onzas que en kilotón? Y, en cambio, si lo compras en piezas de a 100gr, precio estratosférico.

Algo tiene que estar mal ahí.

En el pico de 2011, cuando los kilos estaban a 1.000€ las philarmónicas estaban a 38€

¿A alguien se le ocurre alguna explicación?


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Cuánto se han revalorizado vuestros mp en %?


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> EL kilo de plata por encima de 1.000 merkels en el Andorrano.
> Ver archivo adjunto 394620
> 
> 
> ...



Los lingotes de 100 tiene pinta de error con tanto ajetreo. No creo que vendan ni uno a ese precio. Igual se dan cuenta pronto o igual no. Raro en todo caso, si no lo arreglan.

El de kilo también lo veo caro. Tendrán pocos y quieren sacar mejor precio.

Y las onzas, pues de 23,73 - 28,74 con iva, a 30,55... un 6,3 % de ganancia.... en la línea, tampoco es que las regalen.

Ellos las han comprado a mejores precios. Otra cosa es que se intuyan subidas, y tengan que jugar con el stock, suministros, subidas, bajadas,..
es su negocio.... unas veces estarán más finos, otras sacarán más o menos tajada,.... su negocio


----------



## Lego. (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Los lingotes de 100 tiene pinta de error con tanto ajetreo. No creo que vendan ni uno a ese precio. Igual se dan cuenta pronto o igual no. Raro en todo caso, si no lo arreglan.
> 
> El de kilo también lo veo caro. Tendrán pocos y quieren sacar mejor precio.
> 
> Y las onzas, pues de 23,73 - 28,74 con iva, a 30,55... un 6,3 % de ganancia.... en la línea, tampoco es que las regalen



estaba comprobando cómo son los precios fuera del cortijo. Estas capturas son de ahora mismo en goldsilver.be, por poner una tienda europea mainstream.




Efectivamente, el de 100grs. del Andorrano tiene que estar mal. Seguro que en vez de 161 es 116.

Sin embargo, también los belgas están vendiendo el lingote de kilo más caro que un kilo de Maples acuñadas. Es raro.

La única explicación que se me ocurre es que se haya disparado la demanda de lingotes grandes. De hecho, por primera vez estoy viendo en estas tiendas ofertas de lingotes de 4Kg. 

Si se trata de eso, de que la demanda es de piezas cuanto más grandes mejor, acojona.


----------



## Mk3 (6 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> estaba comprobando cómo son los precios fuera del cortijo. Estos son los precios ahora mismo en goldsilver.be, por poner una tienda europea mainstream.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 394655
> 
> ...



Alguien está completando la caja fuerte y en lingotes el volumen desperdiciado es mínimo?...o el equivalente en billetes de 500 vs 50


----------



## Lego. (6 Ago 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Alguien está completando la caja fuerte y en lingotes el volumen desperdiciado es mínimo?...o el equivalente en billetes de 500 vs 50



en MP no hay tanta diferencia. El cash ocupa diez veces menos en billetes de 500 que si son de 50€. Pero un kilo de maples (32 piezas) ocupa muy poco más que un lingote de kilo. De hecho ocupan casi lo mismo, la diferencia la pone sobre todo el estuche de las monedas.

Para ocupar poco, compra oro. Eso sí que es "densidad".


----------



## Mk3 (6 Ago 2020)

Bueno, era un poco coña...pero al almacenar cualquier cosa rectangular o cuadrada, te va a ser más facil acumular más que si es redonda, los huecos entre piezas en plano horizontal son inexistentes en las primeras y lo digo cuando ordeno el trastero del garaje eh


----------



## Lego. (6 Ago 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Bueno, era un poco coña...pero al almacenar cualquier cosa rectangular o cuadrada, te va a ser más facil acumular más que si es redonda, los huecos entre piezas en plano horizontal son inexistentes en las primeras y lo digo cuando ordeno el trastero del garaje eh



es de primero de tetris ( :


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Hay que pensar también que los que tienen negocios de compra venta, también juegan con las necesidades y angunias varias...

Ellos ponen un precio más alto, ... que alguien lo compra... pa la saca.
Que no lo compran, no pasa nada. 

Si de repente les empiezan a pedir lingotes de kilo, los van a subir, seguro.

Lo raro ahora sería ver ofertas buenas, en cualquier formato.

Cuando pasen unas semanas, según como esté el tema, pues pueden volver a ser los lingotes más baratos, o vete a saber... depende de todos los factores, demanda, suministros, precios, expectativas,...
y cada tienda tiene sus circunstancias y estrategias, que pueden diferir.

Ya veremos cuando el grueso de la gente empiece a entrar.... los que comercian se deben estar frontando las manos desde hace un tiempo. Yo creo que las tienen lisas ya.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Gracias por el video, muy interesante.
> El bueno de Mike dice cosas muy importantes, sobre todo en lo que a una potencial valoración del oro plata.
> De lo más importante de todo es el giro que ya comentaba en un post anterior.
> Me autocito, que es básicamente lo que cree Mike, Si un soberano vale 1000 euros y una onza 100, adivinen que va a comprar el grueso de la gente.
> ...



Con todo el trabajo que se que le dedicáis los foreros más expertos al análisis técnicos de ambos metales, en este caso de la plata, ¿Podría darse el caso de que ese ratio que planteas pudiera reducirse en esta ocasión mucho más? las condiciones actuales, especialmente en el caso de la plata, son totalmente excepcionales. En 1980, cuando la plata alcanzó los 50$, el ratio era aproximadamente de 1/19. Con toda la plata que ha desaparecido a día de hoy, ¿no podría ese ratio ser mucho más reducido, entorno al 1/5 o 1/3, teniendo en cuenta las existencias de físico?


----------



## Gamelin (6 Ago 2020)

Camino de los 30$


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

La principal razón de que el ratio no baje a lo lógico según los datos que se manejan de existencias, creo que es la psique humana.

Hay un chip grabado de que el oro es el rey. Y eso va a costar mucho cambiarlo.

Más allá de las características físicas, que sin duda son mejores las del oro. Entran en juego las existencias.

Y ahí, al final tiene que haber un compromiso. Una balanza que tenderá a equilibrarse, cuando las existencias de plata bajen.

Eso afectará al ratio del valor entre ellas y también al uso que se le da a cada uno.

No sería descartable que en un futuro se invirtieran los papeles, y se utilizara más el oro (uso industrial) y tuviera más reserva de valor la plata, precisamente porque se acabó el amor de tanto usarlo como dice la canción.

Pero eso sería en un futuro bastante lejano de momento. Aunque la tendencia en el ratio debe ser esa.

Luego están las manipulaciones, papeles, y demás, que cuando exploten, dejarán ver bastante mejor la realidad.


----------



## Tichy (6 Ago 2020)

Las ofertas de recompra de onzas de plata corrientes están a un euro o dos por encima de spot (normalmente estas ofertas están ligeramente por debajo de spot, salvo casos con premium), en varias tiendas alemanas.

Señal de que tienen demanda de sus clientes y no pueden abastecerse normalmente desde las mint...


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Ahora de momento, aparte de la inyección de papeles de la nada, está el tema del chiringuito de papeles dorados.

La inyección de dinero de la nada es como el aire que infla el globo. El globo está bien inflado, todo el mundo ve el globo y habla del globo.

Y los papeles dorados son como el parche en el globo. El eslabón débil de la cadena.
Que cuando pete el parche desencadenará la explosión del globo.

Entonces veremos adónde se agarra la gente. Se verá lo que es sólido, lo que parecía sólido y lo que era papel antes y papel mojado después.


----------



## Elvensen (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> La principal razón de que el ratio no baje a lo lógico según los datos que se manejan de existencias, creo que es la psique humana.
> 
> Hay un chip grabado de que el oro es el rey. Y eso va a costar mucho cambiarlo.
> 
> ...



Lleva siendo asi desde hace mas de 6mil años, y vas tu y quieres cambiar el chip. Es como decir que mear es un chip y hay que cambiarlo, que hay que dejar de mear.
Chaval, es una cosa innata al ser humano, aceptalo.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ago 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Este tio esta acabado, no creo ni que llegue como candidato a Noviembre. Ved el video, es solo 1 minuto. Los que no entendais el ingles 100% da igual, fijaos en los claros sintomas de desordenes cognitivos. Este pavo no puede ser presidente. Independientemente si eres azul o rojo.
> 
> Quizas un parte de la fortaleza del metal se deba a esto... elecciones caoticas en 3 meses



Claro, y la alternativa es un pederasta, con una red pedófila detrás de tres pares de cojones...


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuánto se han revalorizado vuestros mp en %?



50% en plata y 100% en oro.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Ago 2020)

Elvensen dijo:


> Lleva siendo asi desde hace mas de 6mil años, y vas tu y quieres cambiar el chip. Es como decir que mear es un chip y hay que cambiarlo, que hay que dejar de mear.
> Chaval, es una cosa innata al ser humano, aceptalo.



No creo que se trate de cambiar el chip, sino de reservas físicas. Si tienes un metal como la plata, tan demandado a nivel industrial, del cual se calculan que quedan reservas para 10 años al ritmo actual de producción y consumo, entenderás que este tienda a revalorizarse a medida que sea cada vez más escaso, a pesar de todos los papeles que puedan sacar para deprimir su precio. Y sí, el oro es el dinero por excelencia, pero la plata ha circulado como dinero bastante más que este.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Elvensen dijo:


> Lleva siendo asi desde hace mas de 6mil años, y vas tu y quieres cambiar el chip. Es como decir que mear es un chip y hay que cambiarlo, que hay que dejar de mear.
> Chaval, es una cosa innata al ser humano, aceptalo.



Yo no he dicho que quiero cambiar ningún chip.

Y la comparación con lo de cambiar el chip de mear, no sé por dónde cogerla....

Lee bien el comentario, se hablaba del ratio oro plata. Y de los factores que pueden intervenir en que ese ratio cambie.
Que por cierto es lo que ha hecho siempre, cambiar.

Y no es lo mismo, ya que introduces lo de los 6000 años, la situación hace 5000 años que la situación ahora, o la del futuro.
Vamos, que eso es de cajón.
Y que el uso que se le dé y las existencias, influirán. Y también la "inercia en las mentes", que es a lo que me refería. Que también es un factor a tener en cuenta. Y en este caso actúa a favor del ratio elevado.

Y también comentaba de las manipulaciones que hay, que también tienen que ver y cuando dejen dejen de estar o se reduzcan, también se verá un poco mejor la situación.

O sea que tu comentario ha pasado totalmente del tema y has interpretado que he dicho que quiero cambiar un chip. Bueno


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> 50% en plata y 100% en oro.



Supongo que entraste hace bastante, para poder doblar (2011 para atrás)
Pero entonces en plata debiste entrar más tarde o promediar bastante con precios de más adelante.

Yo estoy en 68 p 22 o, entrando hace menos de un año.

Y supongo que tomando precios de compra vs spot /spot con iva (no precio real de compra, porque entonces sería mayor)


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Supongo que entraste hace bastante, para poder doblar (2011 para atrás)
> Pero entonces en plata debiste entrar más tarde o promediar bastante con precios de más adelante.
> 
> Yo estoy en 68 p 22 o, entrando hace menos de un año.
> ...



2009. con la plata lo que ocurrió es que compré bastante en máximos, onzas a treinta y tantos, lo que descompensó lo que tenía de antes y lo que compré cuando se desplomó. Hace años que no compro. Me centré en las mineras, donde vendí todas las de plata poco antes de la subida. Hubiera doblado. En fin, uno compensa lo otro. Espero por una corrección para entrar con todo. Todo corrige. El dinero se acaba.

Otra cosa extraña es que esta vez, al contrario del 2011 donde se dio la fiebre de los compro oro, esto no trasciende a los mass mierda. Evidentemente es una actitud consciente y dirigida desde el poder, como todo lo que sale o no sale en los periódicos y la telebasura, donde se informa el 99% de lo que el gobierno llama "el rebaño", sin cortarse, en sus ruedas de prensa diarias sobre el coronatimo.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> 2009. con la plata lo que ocurrió es que compré bastante en máximos, onzas a treinta y tantos, lo que descompensó lo que tenía de antes y lo que compré cuando se desplomó. Hace años que no compro. Me centré en las mineras, donde vendí todas las de plata poco antes de la subida. Hubiera doblado. En fin, uno compensa lo otro. Espero por una corrección para entrar con todo. Todo corrige. El dinero se acaba.
> 
> Otra cosa extraña es que esta vez, al contrario del 2011 donde se dio la fiebre de los compro oro, esto no trasciende a los mass mierda. Evidentemente es una actitud consciente y dirigida desde el poder, como todo lo que sale o no sale en los periódicos y la telebasura, donde se informa el 99% de lo que el gobierno llama "el rebaño", sin cortarse, en sus ruedas de prensa diarias sobre el coronatimo.



Ésta no se publicita porque es la buena.
Todo va evolucionando y también las crisis. Esta es ya la muerte anunciada, pero que al final llega.
Toca cambio de ciclo y parece que está llamando a la puerta.
Siempre intentan trampear todo lo que puedan. Pero parece que ahora no queda más remedio que resetear de alguna manera, incluyendo población mundial.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esta no se publicita porque es la buena.
> Todo va evolucionando y también las crisis. Esta es ya la muerte anunciada, pero que al final llega.
> Toca cambio de ciclo y parece que está llamando a la puerta.
> Siempre intentan trampear todo lo que puedan. Pero parece que ahora no queda más remedio que resetear de alguna manera, incluyendo población mundial.






Puede que a la tercera vaya la vencida


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 394806
> 
> 
> Puede que a la tercera vaya la vencida



Y los periodos también se acortan... 22 años vs 8 años ..... 

Estamos llegando al cambio de ciclo después de la II WW y el orden que establecieron los vencedores. Con sus trucos por el camino.
Y también la evolución normal de un mundo en progreso.

Se ha ido de madre y ya no caben más parches. 
Lo que resulte, será pronto, seguro que lo vemos.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Ago 2020)

Hablando de lingotes, acabo de ver estos de 1 kilo de plata a 853 euros

Lingote de Plata 1kg - PAMP Suiza - Oro Express

¿Que os parecen?, en mi caso nunca he comprado aquí, saldría la onza a 26,53, no esta regalado pero no tienen los precios tan exagerados de otras tiendas


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuánto se han revalorizado vuestros mp en %?



Es una pregunta complicada.
% sobre spot o sobre básica bullion de plata física?
Ya no solo por cuando se ha comprado que influye muchísimo.
Primero porque hay diferencias entre el tipo de compras que ha estado haciendo cada uno y el peso que tienen sobre el total de onzas totales de plata y oro:

-bullion: lingotes, canguros, filarmónicas, ASEs corrientes, maples, Krugers, soberanos, 20FF...
-semipremium: lunares, kookaburras, pandas, Libertad, 5 dólares indios, 5 rublos...
-superpremium: proofs oro y plata, ediciones limitadas, gradadas 69 y 70, high reliefs...
-históricas con valor numismático: 8 reales, 8 escudos, 100 pesetas oro, 5 libras Victoria...

Si solo se ha comprado canguros o lingotes, es fácil de ver. No tanto si se tiene una mezcla variable de lo anterior, pues hay gran influencia sobre el precio medio.
Además yo solo puedo intuir cuánto podría sacar por una panda de 2014 por ejemplo, pero no es nada claro. Algo entre 37-45 puesta en casa? Y calcularlo así con cada una, al menos en mi caso es un trabajo de chinos y además lleno de condicionantes.
Y cuanto más premium más complicado es. 

Luego también como contabiliza cada uno en tabla de Excel.
Yo de cada onza tengo precio final puesto en casa. Otros a lo mejor no lo hacen así.

Lo puse en el otro post, mejor que %, prefiero pensar que simplificando mucho los cálculos cada dólar que suba la plata es un mes de pensión de funcionario contando como precio base la bullion fisica más barata.
Y usando el ratio oro-plata que tengo Y lo que hay en rangos actuales, el oro me da otra mensualidad más de pensión contando como base la Kruger más barata que encuentre.
Ambas de manera independiente claro está.


----------



## Gusman (6 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Hablando de lingotes, acabo de ver estos de 1 kilo de plata a 853 euros
> 
> Lingote de Plata 1kg - PAMP Suiza - Oro Express
> 
> ¿Que os parecen?, en mi caso nunca he comprado aquí, saldría la onza a 26,53, no esta regalado pero no tienen los precios tan exagerados de otras tiendas



Y cuando vayas a pagar le sumas el 21% de IVA. Fin.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 394806
> 
> 
> Puede que a la tercera vaya la vencida



Y ajustada la inflación con uno u otro método...


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Es una pregunta complicada.
> % sobre spot o sobre básica bullion de plata física?
> Ya no solo por cuando se ha comprado que influye muchísimo.
> Primero porque hay diferencias entre el tipo de compras que ha estado haciendo cada uno y el peso que tienen sobre el total de onzas totales de plata y oro:
> ...



Me refería a precio sin premiums.
Porque entonces es más difícil de calcular.
El premium sería un añadido.
Por eso está bien comprar históricas a peso, porque puede tener un añadido el día de mañana.
Yo las que tengo que puedan tener algo de premium las valoro a peso. Si luego tienen más valor, será un añadido.
Y contando todos los gastos también. Los únicos que no he contado es cuando he pasado a recoger.
Lo que sí que habría aún más diferencia a favor si se contara el "precio de compra real" en lugar del spot. Por ejemplo, spot a 1730 y precio de compra 1830 en tienda. Yo cuento el spot /spot+iva.

¿Y cuánto es un sueldo de funci?


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Me refería a precio sin premiums.
> Porque entonces es más difícil de calcular.
> El premium sería un añadido.
> Por eso está bien comprar históricas a peso, porque puede tener un añadido el día de mañana.
> ...



He dicho pensión de funci A o B, no sueldo 
Yo no cuento spot, cuento precio real de adquisición.
El spot creo que debiera ser indiferente pues lo que cuenta es el dinero invertido que sale de tus bolsillos.

Ejemplo. Como lo hago:
Decido comprarme esta moneda
1 oz gold QUEEN'S BEAST 2017 RED DRAGON £100 - GOLDSILVER.BE
Son 2282,52 €.
En casa pongamos que sumar 30 euros de transporte. Total 2312,52 euros.
Compré hace muchos años un krugerrand por 1000 euros En casa.
Son mis dos únicas onzas.
Total 3312,52 por dos onzas. Media 1656,26€
Comparo con el bullion más barato que está a la venta
En este caso Kruger diferente año.
1 oz gold KRUGERRAND diff. - GOLDSILVER.BE
1769,60€.
1769, 60€ (dejo los hipotéticos gastos de envío de margen) -1656, 26= 113,34 por onza de beneficio.
Tengo dos. Beneficio 226,68 euros.
Gano dinero SEGURO siempre que el krugerrand básico esté a más de 1656,26€
Veo correlación entre spot y precio krugerrrand, en este caso spot 2060$.
Diferencia más o menos de 290 unidades con cambio euro dólar.
Es decir si el oro sube en spot 50$, el krugerrand básico subirá en teoría a 1820€, aumentando mis beneficios a 163,74 euros.
Es decir, cada 50$ de subida de spot, “me llevo“ calentito 50euros.
Edito: Tambien se puede calcular el precio spot breakeven, para empezar a perder/ganar dinero.
Esto es tan simple como añadir los 290 unidades a nuestro coste medio de onza básica, es decir en este caso mi spot limite sería 1946, 26. $


Asi lo tengo calculado yo, precio medio por onza vs bullion más barato y ver como correlaciona con el spot.

Que no digo que sea la mejor forma, digo que es la mia y la que me parece más relevante, obviando el spot en el cálculo, que ya hemos visto que puede servir de muy poco en ciertos momentos. Mi libro vamos.
El ejemplo seguro que el dragón lo puedo vender por mucho más que el kugerrand básico t, con lo que realmente es una valoración de mínimos y muy conservadora, pero me sirve para hacerme una idea.


----------



## PLACOINS (6 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Hablando de lingotes, acabo de ver estos de 1 kilo de plata a 853 euros
> 
> Lingote de Plata 1kg - PAMP Suiza - Oro Express
> 
> ¿Que os parecen?, en mi caso nunca he comprado aquí, saldría la onza a 26,53, no esta regalado pero no tienen los precios tan exagerados de otras tiendas



Hay algunos establecimientos que publicitan el precio sin IVA y puede llevar a equivocación. Un saludo


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Ago 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> 2009. con la plata lo que ocurrió es que compré bastante en máximos, onzas a treinta y tantos, lo que descompensó lo que tenía de antes y lo que compré cuando se desplomó. Hace años que no compro. Me centré en las mineras, donde vendí todas las de plata poco antes de la subida. Hubiera doblado. En fin, uno compensa lo otro. Espero por una corrección para entrar con todo. Todo corrige. El dinero se acaba.
> 
> Otra cosa extraña es que esta vez, al contrario del 2011 donde se dio la fiebre de los compro oro, esto no trasciende a los mass mierda. Evidentemente es una actitud consciente y dirigida desde el poder, como todo lo que sale o no sale en los periódicos y la telebasura, donde se informa el 99% de lo que el gobierno llama "el rebaño", sin cortarse, en sus ruedas de prensa diarias sobre el coronatimo.



Sí es muy curioso que en los mass mierda no haya la menor noticia respecto los maximos de mp ni de la rotura de los maximos historicos del oro, ni nada de nada... Esa es la prueba del 9 de que son caballo ganador 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> He dicho pensión de funci A o B, no sueldo
> Yo no cuento spot, cuento precio real de adquisición.
> El spot creo que debiera ser indiferente pues lo que cuenta es el dinero invertido que sale de tus bolsillos.
> 
> ...



Yo cuento el coste de adquisición por un lado. Junto con todos los datos de cada moneda.
Todo eso se suma y da el total de cada uno de los datos.
Y luego se compara con un precio. Puedo poner el que quiera. Normalmente tengo el de spot y el de spot+iva (Ag).
Tan fácil como ir cambiando esa casilla y ya me sale automáticamente todo. %'s valores absolutos, etc.
¿Se podría poner un precio de compra en lugar del spot? Sí, se puede y claro, aumenta la ganancia.

Pero en el caso de que se fuera a vender, seguramente no se vendería a ese sobreprecio, sino más bien a spot. Por lo que lo veo más real en cuando a transformarlo en fiat.

Pero de todas formas, al final es una orientación.
Si uno considera que es una forma de mantener el valor, y que el fiat se autodesvaloriza, tampoco tiene mucha trascendencia el valor exacto en una fiat en un momento dado (salvo que lo quieras vender en ese momento).

Pues para un sueldo de esos por un dólar, no veas, no?!


----------



## Forcopula (6 Ago 2020)

La semana pasada andaban diciendo que el oro había hecho máximos, y salía gente de los compro-oro diciendo que era el mejor momento para vender. 
El mejor momento para ellos comprar claro, pero eso no lo dijeron.


----------



## Errete (6 Ago 2020)

Seguís viendo barata la plata a casi 30 la 
onza o mejor oro?
Ahora la plata +6'73%
Hay un youtuber que analiza la actualidad que se llama Fernando Díaz Villanueva, hoy ha grabado un vídeo sobre el precio del oro, no dice nada que no sepáis pero está bien, también grabó hace un tiempo otro sobre el patrón oro.


----------



## Somedus (6 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo cuento el coste de adquisición por un lado. Junto con todos los datos de cada moneda.
> Todo eso se suma y da el total de cada uno de los datos.
> Y luego se compara con un precio. Puedo poner el que quiera. Normalmente tengo el de spot y el de spot+iva (Ag).
> Tan fácil como ir cambiando esa casilla y ya me sale automáticamente todo. %'s valores absolutos, etc.
> ...



Hola,

Yo casi todo lo que tengo es bullion. Los datos que tengo en cuenta son precio de compra (sumando gastos de envío cuando lo hay) y precio spot (tanto en plata como en oro). En el oro desde el inicio siempre hubo revalorización. Y la plata hasta el petardazo de hace poco simpre estaba en pérdidas. Ahora mismo un treinta y pico por ciento de revalorización en ambos metales. También tengo en cuenta las plusvalías en las ventas.

Ejemplo:

Si una American Eagle me costó 25€ y un lote de 5 duros de plata me costó 60€. Y luego vendí esos duros a 14 euros cada uno. Los 10 euros de ganancia en los duros los aplico a la American Eagle. A partir de ese momento considero que la American Eagle me contó 15€.

Saludos.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Ago 2020)

Errete dijo:


> Seguís viendo barata la plata a casi 30 la
> onza o mejor oro?
> Ahora la plata +6'73%
> Hay un youtuber que analiza la actualidad que se llama Fernando Díaz Villanueva, hoy ha grabado un vídeo sobre el precio del oro, no dice nada que no sepáis pero está bien, también grabó hace un tiempo otro sobre el patrón oro.



Se ha dicho ya varias veces, el oro está en maximos históricos y la plata aún tiene recorrido para llegar. Dicho esto yo iría a por plata, pero eso es lo que haría yo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ago 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> El que no compre plata física ahora, a partir de Octubre que se vaya olvidando, ya no hablo de precios, sino que solo quedará disponible alpaca y de la mala. Entonces irán a las mineras, será lo único disponible. Faltará la última corrección de los Mercados y a la Luna
> 
> Del oro ni hablo




En cuanto tienes previsto esa correccion y para cuando ?


----------



## Gamelin (7 Ago 2020)

29 dollars. Llegaremos a los 30 antes del finde?


----------



## Anuminas (7 Ago 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> 29 dollars. Llegaremos a los 30 antes del finde?



Vaya puta locura y subidas sin descansos, pocas veces se ve, a este paso el esperado rebote para comprar por ultima vez no va a resultar muy rentable.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (7 Ago 2020)

Rozando los 25 euros ahora mismo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Quevedo91 (7 Ago 2020)

Se vienen los 31$/Oz plata , batirá record como el oro ??


----------



## sashimi (7 Ago 2020)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Entre Octubre y Noviembre, Bolsas al suelo como en Marzo pero peor, tendencia ya a la baja hasta 2022. Caídas % metales y mineras:
> 
> -fisicos: -oro 10 a 20%
> - plata 20 a 25% Si alcanza los 35$, bajaría entre 10 a 12$, eso si, pasará como en Marzo, muy poco disponible y precio sobrespot disparado
> ...



Hacéis unas afirmaciones como si fueran leyes que flipo...


----------



## Anuminas (7 Ago 2020)

sashimi dijo:


> Hacéis unas afirmaciones como si fueran leyes que flipo...



Que curioso que todo lo que pone siempre es polémico y la suele liar, hace tiempo que no se lo que pone esactamante porque lo tengo en ignorados, te lo recomiendo se gana paz mental y se ahorra tiempo.


----------



## romanillo (7 Ago 2020)

El que no se haya subido al tren de la plata que lo haga ya o se olvide.

No hagáis caso a quien os diga que la plata bajara, esto se va al cielo, es el momento, ahora o nunca.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Ago 2020)

Quevedo91 dijo:


> Se vienen los 31$/Oz plata , batirá record como el oro ??



¿Para cuándo necesitas que bata el récord? Si no tienes prisa está claro que lo hará.


----------



## Angelillo23 (7 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una cosilla que no estais planteando y lo dice uno que esta dentro de los metales, aunque me habria gustado cargar mas aun.
> 
> Si el oro sube a 15.000 incluso a 4000, habran prohibiciones para ir a sacar oro del rio ? por que aqui en Granada tenemos varios rios de los que se puede sacar oro y no es que me guste trabajar pero por esos precios igual me veis subiendo al Darro. DAURO, ( da oro )



Que no te quepa duda!
Y sería una pena, me gustaría sacar tiempo para probar algún día, incluso a perdidas.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (7 Ago 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Que no te quepa duda!
> Y sería una pena, me gustaría sacar tiempo para probar algún día, incluso a perdidas.



En este país todo lo que haya bajo el suelo pertenece al Estado. Si te levantan el jardín y encuentran una caja con reales de oro se lo lleva el Estado por que es suyo, a menos que encuentren un fardo con kilo de farla, que se te llevan a tí por que es tuyo.


----------



## cuidesemele (7 Ago 2020)

Felicidades a los premiados!

A ver si la cosa se compadece un poco de los ultimos tontolabas como yo, que llegamos aqui tarde, y antes de la consolidacion/despegue vertical da un amago de bajada para meterme.

Ahora me acuerdo del monedon de putabolsa :-DDD Fui tontooooooooo :-DDD A toro pasado todo es facil...

COT: los commercials reduciendo Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED


----------



## Gusman (7 Ago 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> En este país todo lo que haya bajo el suelo pertenece al Estado. Si te levantan el jardín y encuentran una caja con reales de oro se lo lleva el Estado por que es suyo, a menos que encuentren un fardo con kilo de farla, que se te llevan a tí por que es tuyo.



Los reales son de plata. Los escudos son de oro.


----------



## Gusman (7 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> El que no se haya subido al tren de la plata que lo haga ya o se olvide.
> 
> No hagáis caso a quien os diga que la plata bajara, esto se va al cielo, es el momento, ahora o nunca.



O eres un paleto ignorante o eres un multinick y acabas de postear desde donde no debias.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> El que no se haya subido al tren de la plata que lo haga ya o se olvide.
> 
> No hagáis caso a quien os diga que la plata bajara, esto se va al cielo, es el momento, ahora o nunca.



Este mensaje está patrocinado por la agencia de viajes en el tiempo Paco de Mierd.
Da igual lo que pase en el futuro, nosotros lo vimos antes...lo vimos mal, pero antes que es lo que cuenta.


----------



## Silver94 (7 Ago 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Felicidades a los premiados!
> 
> A ver si la cosa se compadece un poco de los ultimos tontolabas como yo, que llegamos aqui tarde, y antes de la consolidacion/despegue vertical da un amago de bajada para meterme.
> 
> ...



Yo por mi edad llevo poco comprando, no llega al par de años, aunque he podido comprar casi todo entre 18-20 euros la onza. Aunque cosilla más rara o capricho por 23 ha caído también. Pero por entonces a la gente que llevaba años comprando metales les parecía caro lo que estaba pagando. Ahora puede suceder lo mismo, a mi me parece caro comprar a 28 o 29 euros la onza, pero seguramente dentro de un año esos 30 euros me parezcan baratos.


----------



## Muttley (7 Ago 2020)

Respecto a correcciones en oro y plata.
Son necesarias y muy sanas, y buenas para comprar físico 2-3 euros más barato.

Opinión de bar, palillo y sol y sombra: 

-Base consolidándose de medio plazo (semanas) en el oro en 2030. 
-La plata tiene que bajar, para coger impulso. Seguramente a costa del ratio oro/plata que está ahora en 73 y lo normal es que suba hasta los 80.
Si esa base de 2030 resiste, podría llevar la plata a 25,4 la próxima semana. 
Para caídas más pronunciadas en la plata, los 2030 del oro deberían ponerse en entredicho, cosa que ahora veo difícil.


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2020)

Sleepy Biden, o lo retiran antes de las elecciones o despues. Y sera el vicepresidente quien tome el mando.
Hay que ver a quien apuntan como vice pres ya que sera el siguiente presidente (en caso de ganar los Dems)


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, y la alternativa es un pederasta, con una red pedófila detrás de tres pares de cojones...



De quien hablas?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, y la alternativa es un pederasta, con una red pedófila detrás de tres pares de cojones...





Long_Gamma dijo:


> De quien hablas?



¿Michael Jackson se presenta a las elecciones U.S.A? Igual las gana a título póstumo


----------



## Long_Gamma (7 Ago 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> No hay ni habrá hiperinflación porque los BC están aumentando la oferta de dinero en proporción al aumento de la demanda del mismo, o sea de la actual demanda de liquidez de los agentes económicos...



Recomiendo a todo teorico macro, repitiendo conceptos simplistas sobre inflacion, velocidad de dinero etc... que se enfrente al mercado de una puta vez. Menos bla-bla-bla lleno de argumentos cansinos y mas abrir vuestra trading station. El mercado pone a cada uno en su sitio rapido.

Que esperais para capitalizar vuestros conocimientos de libros de texto y demas mierda de la uni?

Hasta los cojones de no aprender nada nuevo, nada fresco. Ninguna narrativa bien hilvanada, sin sesgos.


----------



## Silver94 (7 Ago 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, y la alternativa es un pederasta, con una red pedófila detrás de tres pares de cojones...





Long_Gamma dijo:


> De quien hablas?





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Michael Jackson se presenta a las elecciones U.S.A? Y Gail las gana a tt



Casualmente es alguien que ha estado metida en un asuntillo cuyo principal cabeza no dejó de inventar noticias falsas sobre Michael Jackson para tapar sus mierdas.


----------



## Forcopula (7 Ago 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Los reales son de plata. Los escudos son de oro.



Las monedas de 100 reales son de oro jejeje


----------



## Libertum (7 Ago 2020)

Hoy la plata ha intentado el asalto a los 30 USD/onza, pero de momento languiidece en torno a los 28 USD/onza... Espero que apriete fuerte la semana que viene y que los del papel sufran

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anuminas (7 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ésta no se publicita porque es la buena.
> Todo va evolucionando y también las crisis. Esta es ya la muerte anunciada, pero que al final llega.
> Toca cambio de ciclo y parece que está llamando a la puerta.
> Siempre intentan trampear todo lo que puedan. Pero parece que ahora no queda más remedio que *resetear de alguna manera, incluyendo población mundial.*






Porque no nos limitamos al tema y dejamos las paranoias y offtopics


----------



## Carlx (7 Ago 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Recomiendo a todo teorico macro, repitiendo conceptos simplistas sobre inflacion, velocidad de dinero etc... que se enfrente al mercado de una puta vez. Menos bla-bla-bla lleno de argumentos cansinos y mas abrir vuestra trading station. El mercado pone a cada uno en su sitio rapido.
> 
> Que esperais para capitalizar vuestros conocimientos de libros de texto y demas mierda de la uni?
> 
> Hasta los cojones de no aprender nada nuevo, nada fresco. Ninguna narrativa bien hilvanada, sin sesgos.



Na, mejor leerte a ti que observar la realidad Warren Buffet

Siento que la ley de la oferta y la demanda te parezca aburrida, porque vas a tener que tragarla hasta que te metan en una caja de pino


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (7 Ago 2020)

Compañeros del metal, también existen los reales de oro.

Por ejemplo de Fernando VII o de Isabel II.

De nada 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Razkin (7 Ago 2020)

Y día para una pequeña "limpieza de bajos". No preocupante. Para pasar a gusto el fin de semana, que lo vamos a hacer.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 395979
> 
> 
> Porque no nos limitamos al tema y dejamos las paranoias y offtopics



Tú vas a decir lo que hay que decir y lo que no.
Con esa foto despectiva que has puesto y tu comentario ya has dado bastante información sobre ti.
Ignórame y no verás mis paranoias.
Yo ya te he ignorado.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Las monedas de 100 reales son de oro jejeje



Y de 80


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (7 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y de 80



Hasta de 320 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tichy (7 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y de 80



Y de 40 y de 20 (de Isabel II) o de 160 y 320 de Fernando VII. 
Pero la verdad es que esos reales de oro se emitieron solo durante aproximadamente 40 años del siglo XIX, en los que el sistema monetario español fue un desmadre cambiante. 
En cambio, durante siglos, el sistema monetario español había sido un ejemplo mundial de dualidad oro (escudos) y plata (reales).


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Y de 40 y de 20 (de Isabel II) o de 160 y 320 de Fernando VII.
> Pero la verdad es que esos reales de oro se emitieron solo durante aproximadamente 40 años del siglo XIX, en los que el sistema monetario español fue un desmadre cambiante.
> En cambio, durante siglos, el sistema monetario español había sido un ejemplo mundial de dualidad oro (escudos) y plata (reales).



Vaya, Él otra vez. Cada vez que hay un estropicio en la historia española está Fernado VII de por medio.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Hasta de 320
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk





Tichy dijo:


> Y de 40 y de 20 (de Isabel II) o de 160 y 320 de Fernando VII.
> Pero la verdad es que esos reales de oro se emitieron solo durante aproximadamente 40 años del siglo XIX, en los que el sistema monetario español fue un desmadre cambiante.
> En cambio, durante siglos, el sistema monetario español había sido un ejemplo mundial de dualidad oro (escudos) y plata (reales).



Doy fé. Bueno ésta era de José Napoleón, cuando pasaron por aquí


----------



## Razkin (7 Ago 2020)

Opino, muy humildemente que ahora toca ver los toros desde el tendido. Veo muchos correos buscando onzas, lingotes, precios,...Uff. Dejar pase el tiempo, que consolidemos este nivel de los $2000 que NO ES POCO,, y luego invertiremos o no según los acontecimientos de próximo trimestre. Solo apunto que mantenernos largos (estrategias largas) tanto en el oro, como en Plata es buena opción. Más si cabe en plata donde los ratios, de los que tanto se ha hablado en este y similares Hilos y por foreros mucho mas expertos que yo ( ESTO SI ES SEGURO), siguen siendo absurdos. Si corrigiera estos meses volvemos al ruedo y toreamos...... OJO! no quiero asustar al que quiera entrar ahora pero PENSANDO en LP. 

En fin, por mojarme solo muy poquito, que hace tiempo que decidí no mojarme más allá. (que ya somo mayorcitos y nos han llovido todo tipo de sorpresas en estos mercados cada vez más manipulados.)

Buen fin de semana compañeros. 
Que la fuerza os acompañe!


----------



## Tichy (7 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Doy fé. Bueno ésta era de José Napoleón, cuando pasaron por aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 396134
> Ver archivo adjunto 396136



Ésa sí que es una peazo moneda. En verdad fue con Napoleón efectivamente cuando empezó a desmontarse el sistema que había durado siglos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2020)

Si baja pillaremos más....obvio....


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Ésa sí que es una peazo moneda. En verdad fue con Napoleón efectivamente cuando empezó a desmontarse el sistema que había durado siglos.



Es una réplica de .915
Pero mola


----------



## Anuminas (7 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tú vas a decir lo que hay que decir y lo que no.
> Con esa foto despectiva que has puesto y tu comentario ya has dado bastante información sobre ti.
> Ignórame y no verás mis paranoias.
> Yo ya te he ignorado.



No lo digo yo amijo lo dice el titulo del hilo, que pone oro y plata no de conspiranoias de eliminación demográfica, guapi relaja la raja y pasa un buen finde 



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si baja pillaremos más....obvio....



Tiene pinta de que todo dios esta a la expectativa de pillar el ultimo tren, en la plata no se vende nada, ni a spot-10% lo estoy consiguiendo, habrá que esperar a que la situación se estabilice, nunca me había encontrado en una situación así, la verdad no me esperaba estos problemas para vender.

En cambio con el oro si que se vende, algo interesante para recordar


----------



## Tichy (7 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es una réplica de .915
> Pero mola



Jejeje. Ya me parecía que estaba demasiado bien. Pero sí que mola, sí. De José Bonaparte no tengo nada, la verdad.


----------



## timi (7 Ago 2020)

Muchas cosas pueden estar conectadas y personalmente encuentro enriquecedor que cada uno exponga sus pensamientos , históricamente siempre hemos comentado mas cosas en estos hilos de metales.

dejo esto

Crónica de una muerte anunciada.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Jejeje. Ya me parecía que estaba demasiado bien. Pero sí que mola, sí. De José Bonaparte no tengo nada, la verdad.



En la foto no se aprecia bien, pero está perfecta


----------



## fff (7 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Doy fé. Bueno ésta era de José Napoleón, cuando pasaron por aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 396134
> Ver archivo adjunto 396136



Es una copia, la buena es a partir de 10000€...


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> Muchas cosas pueden estar conectadas y personalmente encuentro enriquecedor que cada uno exponga sus pensamientos , históricamente siempre hemos comentado mas cosas en estos hilos de metales.
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> Crónica de una muerte anunciada.



Vaya que no. Es que parece que me leo a mí mismo. Me autocito



estupeharto dijo:


> Ahora de momento, aparte de la inyección de papeles de la nada, está el tema del chiringuito de papeles dorados.
> 
> La inyección de dinero de la nada es como el aire que infla el globo. El globo está bien inflado, todo el mundo ve el globo y habla del globo.
> 
> ...





estupeharto dijo:


> Ésta no se publicita porque es la buena.
> Todo va evolucionando y también las crisis. Esta es ya la muerte anunciada, pero que al final llega.
> Toca cambio de ciclo y parece que está llamando a la puerta.
> Siempre intentan trampear todo lo que puedan. Pero parece que ahora no queda más remedio que resetear de alguna manera, incluyendo población mundial.


----------



## timi (7 Ago 2020)

Schiff: People Don't Understand The Significance Of $2,000 Gold


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

fff dijo:


> Es una copia, la buena es a partir de 10000€...



Esta me salió a 1265 Oz, no estuvo mal.
La miró bien dos veces antes de dármela  
Pero como decís los que sabéis, las buenas están en otra liga.
Yo intento comprar a buen precio y si tiene algún añadido mejor.


----------



## Perquesitore (7 Ago 2020)

Hoy he repetido mi ritual de habano ( lo cierto es que ha sido nicaragüense, un Don Tomás)y gin lemon, pero ha sido después de comer. He comido con colegas de profesión y en mi gremio hay gente con muuuuucha pasta.(no es mi caso). Hablábamos de lo que hay, del trabajo, del covid, del paro, de la que se avecina....en un momento dado han empezado a hablar de bolsa, cosa de la que carezco del más mínimo conocimiento. Se quejaban de los movimientos bursátiles excepto de algunos que ganaban o mantenían sus capitales e incluso algunas ganancias. Se quejaban en general. De pronto y sin darme importancia les he dicho que yo estaba ganando en mis dos frentes (Ag y Au) unos porcentajes acojonantes. Les he enseñado los gráficos del Au del último mes, año, 5 y 10,años. Semblantes serios y algún ojiplatico. Hemos cambiado de tema y mi puro y mi gyn me sabían a gloria.(como siempre) Y han empezado a hablar de fútbol, cosa de la que tampoco entiendo. Aún me dura la media sonrisa.......os comento esto porque sé que compartís mi actual estado de flotación áurea. Buen finde, metaleros. Seguimos viaje.


----------



## Mk3 (7 Ago 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Hoy he repetido mi ritual de habano ( lo cierto es que ha sido nicaragüense, un Don Tomás)y gin lemon, pero ha sido después de comer. He comido con colegas de profesión y en mi gremio hay gente con muuuuucha pasta.(no es mi caso). Hablábamos de lo que hay, del trabajo, del covid, del paro, de la que se avecina....en un momento dado han empezado a hablar de bolsa, cosa de la que carezco del más mínimo conocimiento. Se quejaban de los movimientos bursátiles excepto de algunos que ganaban o mantenían sus capitales e incluso algunas ganancias. Se quejaban en general. De pronto y sin darme importancia les he dicho que yo estaba ganando en mis dos frentes (Ag y Au) unos porcentajes acojonantes. Les he enseñado los gráficos del Au del último mes, año, 5 y 10,años. Semblantes serios y algún ojiplatico. Hemos cambiado de tema y mi puro y mi gyn me sabían a gloria.(como siempre) Y han empezado a hablar de fútbol, cosa de la que tampoco entiendo. Aún me dura la media sonrisa.......os comento esto porque sé que compartís mi actual estado de flotación áurea. Buen finde, metaleros. Seguimos viaje.



Que cabrón...jaja...como dicen en la guardería, hoy no necesitas cena.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2020)

Vas "cenao" y caaasi "follao"


----------



## Perquesitore (7 Ago 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Que cabrón...jaja...como dicen en la guardería, hoy no necesitas cena.



Correcto. Me nutre masivamente creo que es el término exacto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Ago 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Hoy he repetido mi ritual de habano ( lo cierto es que ha sido nicaragüense, un Don Tomás)y gin lemon, pero ha sido después de comer. He comido con colegas de profesión y en mi gremio hay gente con muuuuucha pasta.(no es mi caso). Hablábamos de lo que hay, del trabajo, del covid, del paro, de la que se avecina....en un momento dado han empezado a hablar de bolsa, cosa de la que carezco del más mínimo conocimiento. Se quejaban de los movimientos bursátiles excepto de algunos que ganaban o mantenían sus capitales e incluso algunas ganancias. Se quejaban en general. De pronto y sin darme importancia les he dicho que yo estaba ganando en mis dos frentes (Ag y Au) unos porcentajes acojonantes. Les he enseñado los gráficos del Au del último mes, año, 5 y 10,años. Semblantes serios y algún ojiplatico. Hemos cambiado de tema y mi puro y mi gyn me sabían a gloria.(como siempre) Y han empezado a hablar de fútbol, cosa de la que tampoco entiendo. Aún me dura la media sonrisa.......os comento esto porque sé que compartís mi actual estado de flotación áurea. Buen finde, metaleros. Seguimos viaje.



Me apuesto los huevos que alguno "peca" con alguna onza

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me apuesto los huevos que alguno "peca" con alguna onza
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Con alguna isabela...


----------



## jorgitonew (8 Ago 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Hoy he repetido mi ritual de habano ( lo cierto es que ha sido nicaragüense, un Don Tomás)y gin lemon, pero ha sido después de comer. He comido con colegas de profesión y en mi gremio hay gente con muuuuucha pasta.(no es mi caso). Hablábamos de lo que hay, del trabajo, del covid, del paro, de la que se avecina....en un momento dado han empezado a hablar de bolsa, cosa de la que carezco del más mínimo conocimiento. Se quejaban de los movimientos bursátiles excepto de algunos que ganaban o mantenían sus capitales e incluso algunas ganancias. Se quejaban en general. De pronto y sin darme importancia les he dicho que yo estaba ganando en mis dos frentes (Ag y Au) unos porcentajes acojonantes. Les he enseñado los gráficos del Au del último mes, año, 5 y 10,años. Semblantes serios y algún ojiplatico. Hemos cambiado de tema y mi puro y mi gyn me sabían a gloria.(como siempre) Y han empezado a hablar de fútbol, cosa de la que tampoco entiendo. Aún me dura la media sonrisa.......os comento esto porque sé que compartís mi actual estado de flotación áurea. Buen finde, metaleros. Seguimos viaje.



Y de putas no has hablado, no te jode, pedazo golfo


----------



## Grecorio (8 Ago 2020)

En los masmierda ya le piden a los remeros de forma velada que estos productos no los toquen ni con un palo. Claro indicio de que las manos poderosas quieren seguir cargando. 

El riesgo de burbuja amenaza al oro como valor refugio para inversores


----------



## Membroza (8 Ago 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> En los masmierda ya le piden a los remeros de forma velada que estos productos no los toquen ni con un palo. Claro indicio de que las manos poderosas quieren seguir cargando.
> 
> El riesgo de burbuja amenaza al oro como valor refugio para inversores



A los poderes no les interesa que los ciudadanos se libren del yugo del fiat. Gracias al fiat han encontrado la forma de robarte poco a poco mediante la inflación sin hacerlo de forma violenta entrando en tu casa (esto sería muy impopular). A ver si alguien se registra y pega el artículo para reírnos un poco.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Ago 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> En los masmierda ya le piden a los remeros de forma velada que estos productos no los toquen ni con un palo. Claro indicio de que las manos poderosas quieren seguir cargando.
> 
> El riesgo de burbuja amenaza al oro como valor refugio para inversores



Oro burbujeado, oro reliquia barbara, oro caca, eso no se toca niño!

Que grandes los medios haciendo su impagable labor de pastoreo de la borregada! 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Ago 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> En los masmierda ya le piden a los remeros de forma velada que estos productos no los toquen ni con un palo. Claro indicio de que las manos poderosas quieren seguir cargando.
> 
> El riesgo de burbuja amenaza al oro como valor refugio para inversores



La otra vez también decían que era una burbuja. Nadie veía burbuja en el fiat. 

Esto es el orovirus, que nos ataca a los asintomáticos.


----------



## motoendurero (8 Ago 2020)

lastima no haber entrado en el oro cuando pude hacerlo hace años a... 400€/onza.
Pero tenia que decidir entre invertir en oro o en la educación de mis hijos.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (8 Ago 2020)

motoendurero dijo:


> lastima no haber entrado en el oro cuando pude hacerlo hace años a... 400€/onza.
> Pero tenia que decidir entre invertir en oro o en la educación de mis hijos.



Cuéntales esta historia y habrás hecho lo segundo dos veces. Enseñales que de nada sirve lamentarse a toro pasado y ya serán tres.


----------



## escanciador de semen (8 Ago 2020)

motoendurero dijo:


> lastima no haber entrado en el oro cuando pude hacerlo hace años a... 400€/onza.
> Pero tenia que decidir entre invertir en oro o en la educación de mis hijos.



O te salen genios, o la has cagao, perdona que te diga.


----------



## motoendurero (8 Ago 2020)

Por lo pronto ya tiene el C2 de ingles ambos y con los estudios convalidados plan british

Yo no llego ni a un A1 ó A2 de ingles.


----------



## Anuminas (8 Ago 2020)

Una pregunta me han ofrecido estas onzas con capsulas y envió a parte ¿os parece interesante? no tengo mucha idea lo unico que he comprado de onzas de inversión han sido 10 onzas del buho de atenas a 21€ pero ha subido tanto que no tengo referencias de si esta bien o no de precio


2 *Maple* Leaf 2013 ------- 26€ una
9 Eagle 2017 ------ 26 € una
1 elizabeth 1,5oz ------- 38€
1 Super pit Australia 2019 ---- 27€
1 pelikan 2019---- 28€
1-krugerrand 2020--28€
1 year of the dog 2018---28€
1 Mds canada 5 dolar 2010---28€
1 australian koala 2020--- 28€
1-year of the monkey 2016---28€





























































Ya que estoy pongo fotos de las onzas que me venden


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Ago 2020)

Esos precios a como está el spot ahora yo diría que están bien. En tiendas están pidiendo 28-29 por simples maples. Yo personalmente me quedaría con las premium de 28 y las Eagles. Las Maple por edad seguro tienen manchas de leche.


Anuminas dijo:


> Una pregunta me han ofrecido estas onzas con capsulas y envió a parte ¿os parece interesante? no tengo mucha idea lo unico que he comprado de onzas de inversión han sido 10 onzas del buho de atenas a 21€ pero ha subido tanto que no tengo referencias de si esta bien o no de precio
> 
> 
> 2 *Maple* Leaf 2013 ------- 26€ una
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ago 2020)

Esta es la tia dura que le dijo a Putin que lejara libre al rublo y que no hiciera estupideces para mantener un valor.

Luego que se desiciera de los dolars y comprase oro como si no hubiera un mañana.

Igualito que en España, bueno, es que si hacen eso en España a Sanchez lo mandan de visita a los escolapios.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ago 2020)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esta es la tia dura que le dijo a Putin que lejara libre al rublo y que no hiciera estupideces para mantener un valor.
> 
> Luego que se desiciera de los dolars y comprase oro como si no hubiera un mañana.
> 
> Igualito que en España, bueno, es que si hacen eso en España a Sanchez lo mandan de visita a los escolapios.



El oro que ZP y Solbes malvendieron en 2004-2007 vale hoy casi el cuádruple, una pérdida de 11.000 millones. ¡Gracias, CorruPSOE!


----------



## Muttley (9 Ago 2020)

https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...-commentary-q2-2020-on-verge-of-energy-crisis

Articulo de 27 páginas en inglés sobre materias primas 
Resumen ejecutivo muy resumen 

Las primeras páginas sobre combustibles fósiles
1 Precios del petróleo aumentarán próximo año. Y más al siguiente. Hemos
pasado peak oil. Demanda incluso con covid más sólida de lo esperado. 

2 Mismo caso con el Gas Natural. 

A partir de la página 20 oro y plata.

Ojo. Teniendo en cuenta coste de la energía y creciente escasez, así como expansión monetaria nos dan un precio de 10000$ onza al final de la década.
Con el ratio dólar-oro el oro debería estar entre los 15000 y los 25000$ ahora mismo, teniendo en cuenta la masa monetaria que ha entrado en el sistema. 
La plata en consonancia.
Auguran muy buenas épocas para el cobre.

Recomendación de comprar empresas energéticas como Schlumberger que ahora mismo están el el barro.


----------



## timi (9 Ago 2020)

buenos días

dejo esto

The Nightmare Scenario for the World | GoldBroker.com

*EL ESCENARIO DE PESADILLA*


*Acelerando déficits y deudas*
*Caída del dólar y otras monedas*
*Impresión de dinero ilimitada para salvar a los bancos y al sistema financiero fallido*
*Más impresión para salvar a las empresas en quiebra*
*Subsidios cada vez más altos para los desempleados y los desempleados*
*La Renta Básica Universal (RBU) introducida en la mayoría de las naciones occidentales*
*RBU significa que a todos se les paga un salario básico, trabajen o no*
*Esto hará que cada vez menos personas trabajen*
*Mayor desempleo significa más impresión*
*Más impresión conduce a una mayor degradación de la moneda*
*Esto conduce a una mayor velocidad del dinero mayor inflación*
*Los bancos centrales pierden el control de las tasas a medida que se vende la parte larga del mercado de bonos*
*Las tasas largas elevadas hacen subir las tasas cortas*
*Las tasas alcanzan el 5%, luego rápidamente el 10% y al menos hasta el 15-20%*
*A una tasa del 10%, el costo de interés de la deuda global de $ 275 billones sería de $ 27 billones*
*$ 27 billones es el 34% del PIB mundial, totalmente insostenible*
*Se requiere mucha más impresión de dinero*
*Aumento de las deudas incobrables que conducen a incumplimientos, soberanos, corporativos y privados*
*El desempleo aumenta, lo que lleva a más UBI y más impresión de dinero*
*Los bancos comienzan a caer, incluido el mercado de derivados de $ 1.5 a $ 2 billones*
*La impresión de dinero alcanza los billones de dólares, lo que lleva a la hiperinflación*
*El sistema financiero colapsa junto con las principales partes de la industria y la sociedad.*
*El malestar social, las guerras civiles, las guerras cibernéticas y los grandes conflictos serán desenfrenados*
*Los sistemas políticos fallan cuando los gobiernos pierden el control y conducen a la anarquía*
En un período de crisis tan severa que esbozo anteriormente, el oro asumirá obviamente el papel que siempre ha tenido, es decir, como dinero y el único dinero que mantendrá su poder adquisitivo y actuará como seguro y preservación de la riqueza. Pero recuerde, debe ser físico y estar almacenado fuera del sistema bancario en un lugar y jurisdicción muy seguros.

En ese momento, no tendrá sentido medir el oro en dólares o euros sin valor. En cambio, piense en el oro en onzas o gramos y en términos de poder adquisitivo.


----------



## MIP (9 Ago 2020)

No os flipeis, nunca va a haber una “transición al oro” como la que estáis describiendo. 

Como mucho habrá una vuelta a un sistema de divisas apoyadas en un porcentaje mayor o menor en oro y otros hard assets. 

Y probablemente ni eso, preveo que intentarán colarnos una divisa digital que de nuevo será completamente Fiat y cuya emisión sigan controlando los mismos. 

Con lo que estaríamos hablando de tener que esperar una generación más a que se produzca el cambio real. 

Personalmente creo que lo ideal sería pasar a una divisa digital apoyada en una cesta de reservas de oro, plata y Bitcoin, con una emisión rigurosamente controlada por un algoritmo matemático inmutable.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Ago 2020)

Se instaurará un sistema Fiat basado en oro, plata, shorteenas, ladrillos y acciones de medios de comunicación. 

Resumiendo, en aquello con valor inmutable desde que el hombre es hombre.


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Ago 2020)

También hay rumores de un sistema monetario respaldado en derechos de emisión de CO2.


----------



## Anuminas (9 Ago 2020)

Sois un poco catastrofistas, el mercado se ajustara como otras tantas veces en las crisis, no es la primera vez que se imprime dinero a lo loco, por lo menos aquí nos hemos preparado un poco, os dejo una cita que me gusta mucho sobre ser catastrofista:

"Mi vida ha estado llena de terribles desgracias, la mayoría de las cuales nunca sucedieron (Michel de Montaigne)"


----------



## Carlx (9 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Sois un poco catastrofistas, el mercado se ajustara como otras tantas veces en las crisis, no es la primera vez que se imprime dinero a lo loco, por lo menos aquí nos hemos preparado un poco, os dejo una cita que me gusta mucho sobre ser catastrofista:
> 
> "Mi vida ha estado llena de terribles desgracias, la mayoría de las cuales nunca sucedieron (Michel de Montaigne)"



Burbuja es un nido de remeras histéricas


----------



## Forcopula (9 Ago 2020)

Expect the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ago 2020)

Lo que pasará no se puede saber.
Se intuye follón del bueno.
Se puede ver por dónde irán los tiros.

El gran problema es : 
1. La cantidad de gente, miseria y conflictos por un lado.
2. El gran poder, medios disponibles, avaricia, falta de escrúpulos, etc. de las "élites".

No es un problema fácil de resolver, y menos de forma justa e inteligente, debido a lo expuesto en el punto 2.

No será fácil para nadie. Por eso se trata de verlo venir y colocarse de la mejor manera que uno pueda.
También pueden pegar un bombazo y que te pille ahí. 
Es un poco impredecible pero se ven venir grandes problemas para esta década que ha empezado con una buena sacudida con el tiranovirus. Ríete del 11s


----------



## Anuminas (9 Ago 2020)

El patrón oro no regresara, otra cosa esque en tiempos con muchas cosas burbujeadas indirectamente, o fantasiosas como el dinero impreso a tutiplen al final correjira y habra consecuencias. No puede ser que se vendan futuros de materias primas o fondos de materias primas que no están soportados físicamente por el material, al final acabara por estallar. 

Y todo se ira a la mierda bastante menos las cosas físicas como acciones , metales, tierras, casas


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Ago 2020)

Chavales, me estoy preparando en caso de que llegue el hostión de la plata vaticinado por @romanillo y como en marzo cuando se fue a los 13€ no hubo cojones de pillar monedas a un precio decente que reflejara medianamente la caída, estoy planteándome lo de BullionVault. Por eso lanzo una pregunta abierta a los foreros que usen este instrumento. ¿A cuánto se pudo pillar las monedas / lingotes con el hostión de marzo? ¿Sí reflejó bien la caída?

¿Y qué me podéis decir de los ETF? Estoy mirando el SLV y el ZKB y no hay cojones de comprar participaciones con broker europeos o al menos yo no me entero 

Gracias de antemano por cualquier información que podáis compartir.


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales, me estoy preparando en caso de que llegue el hostión de la plata vaticinado por @romanillo y como en marzo cuando se fue a los 13€ no hubo cojones de pillar monedas a un precio decente que reflejara medianamente la caída, estoy planteándome lo de BullionVault. Por eso lanzo una pregunta abierta a los foreros que usen este instrumento. ¿A cuánto se pudo pillar las monedas / lingotes con el hostión de marzo? ¿Sí reflejó bien la caída?
> 
> ¿Y qué me podéis decir de los ETF? Estoy mirando el SLV y el ZKB y no hay cojones de comprar participaciones con broker europeos o al menos yo no me entero
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier información que podáis compartir.



Vas a esperar el ostion de romanillo.?...
siéntate no te de sofoco....


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> buenos días
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> ...



Qué bonito día se ha quedado...


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Ago 2020)

Se ve todo muy bonito desde aquí arriba, pero somos conscientes que el auténtico soporte es el 1800$, el 1921$ no era nada, y arriba de él es terreno virgen sin ningúna referencia, así que disfrutar de las vistas, y si cogemos un lecho de frenada es normal, están para eso...


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Vas a esperar el ostion de romanillo.?...
> siéntate no te de sofoco....



@romanillo abrió otro hilo hace poco exhortándonos a comprar. Por lo que si cuando iba para arriba como un cohete nos daba la matraca día sí y día también de que se iba a desplomar, ahora que invita a comprar es de esperarse que la plata haga lo contrario 

Pero ya, enserio. ¿A cuánto se podía comprar en EUR la oz o kg de plata en BullionVault con la caída de marzo? ¿Nadie lo miró aunque sea por curiosidad? Yo por ese entonces estuve pendiente al precio de las monedas en las tiendas como creo la mayoría de participantes de este hilo


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo abrió otro hilo hace poco exhortándonos a comprar. Por lo que si cuando iba para arriba como un cohete nos daba la matraca día sí y día también de que se iba a desplomar, ahora que invita a comprar es de esperarse que la plata haga lo contrario
> 
> Pero ya, enserio. ¿A cuánto se podía comprar en EUR la oz o kg de plata en BullionVault con la caída de marzo? ¿Nadie lo miró aunque sea por curiosidad? Yo por ese entonces estuve pendiente al precio de las monedas en las tiendas como creo la mayoría de participantes de este hilo



Lo siento, no lo sé, bullion Vault no es mi estilo, lo que no veo con mis ojos no me lo creó, y lo que veo, la mitad tampoco.... 

no está la cosa para bullion vault


----------



## Dadaria (9 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo abrió otro hilo hace poco exhortándonos a comprar. Por lo que si cuando iba para arriba como un cohete nos daba la matraca día sí y día también de que se iba a desplomar, ahora que invita a comprar es de esperarse que la plata haga lo contrario
> 
> Pero ya, enserio. ¿A cuánto se podía comprar en EUR la oz o kg de plata en BullionVault con la caída de marzo? ¿Nadie lo miró aunque sea por curiosidad? Yo por ese entonces estuve pendiente al precio de las monedas en las tiendas como creo la mayoría de participantes de este hilo



Ni idea, también estaba kinesis, de la que habló esseri, pero tampoco la he utilizado.

Kinesis - A true currency, based on physical gold and silver


----------



## Forcopula (9 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo abrió otro hilo hace poco exhortándonos a comprar. Por lo que si cuando iba para arriba como un cohete nos daba la matraca día sí y día también de que se iba a desplomar, ahora que invita a comprar es de esperarse que la plata haga lo contrario
> 
> Pero ya, enserio. ¿A cuánto se podía comprar en EUR la oz o kg de plata en BullionVault con la caída de marzo? ¿Nadie lo miró aunque sea por curiosidad? Yo por ese entonces estuve pendiente al precio de las monedas en las tiendas como creo la mayoría de participantes de este hilo



Long_Gamma posteó como lo hizo él (cteo recordar), yo no lo recuerdo porque es que no entiendo de eso y me quiero poner al día, pero tal cómo están las cosas de momento priorizo el físico


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Se ve todo muy bonito desde aquí arriba, pero somos conscientes que el auténtico soporte es el 1800$, el 1921$ no era nada, y arriba de él es terreno virgen sin ningúna referencia, así que disfrutar de las vistas, y si cogemos un lecho de frenada es normal, están para eso...



¿Ves una corrección a corto hasta los 1800?


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Ago 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Ves una corrección a corto hasta los 1800?



No se si a corto, pero desde luego no tengo duda que se tiene que apoyar en los 1800, es que no hay nada detras hasta allí, tampoco va a valer de mucho para los que van en físico, los stocks pre timovirus siguen totalmente desabastecidos, con lo cual no tiene sentido que vendan a 1800$ lo que han comprado a 2000 sin tener el pilar de los stocks físicos culminados para poder seguir tradeando contra el físico.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales, me estoy preparando en caso de que llegue el hostión de la plata vaticinado por @romanillo y como en marzo cuando se fue a los 13€ no hubo cojones de pillar monedas a un precio decente que reflejara medianamente la caída, estoy planteándome lo de BullionVault. Por eso lanzo una pregunta abierta a los foreros que usen este instrumento. ¿A cuánto se pudo pillar las monedas / lingotes con el hostión de marzo? ¿Sí reflejó bien la caída?
> 
> ¿Y qué me podéis decir de los ETF? Estoy mirando el SLV y el ZKB y no hay cojones de comprar participaciones con broker europeos o al menos yo no me entero
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier información que podáis compartir.



Bullionvault refleja el spot tal cual, asi que si hay caida la reflejará.

Logicamente lo mejor es físico pero como complemento yo lo veo buena opcion



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (9 Ago 2020)

Es día que vayáis a pedir el metal al BullionVault o al ETF y veáis que eso está más vacío que una escuela en agosto ya lloraréis.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (9 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Es día que vayáis a pedir el metal al BullionVault o al ETF y veáis que eso está más vacío que una escuela en agosto ya lloraréis.



El oro hay que tenerlo físicamente, poder sacarlo del escondrijo, sobarlo y sacarle brillo. Lo demás es humo.


----------



## Fomenkiano (9 Ago 2020)

No tengo mucha experiencia en MP, puedo estar equivocado pero en estos últimos días me da la sensación de que hay poca oferta de monedas de oro y plata en las tiendas online. ¿Qué interpretación le dais?

Por cierto, gracias a todos los que habéis posteado en este hilo tan interesante.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Ago 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> No tengo mucha experiencia en MP, puedo estar equivocado pero en estos últimos días me da la sensación de que hay poca oferta de monedas de oro y plata en las tiendas online. ¿Qué interpretación le dais?
> 
> Por cierto, gracias a todos los que habéis posteado en este hilo tan interesante.



Eso es porque la Historia ha sido manipulada deliberadamente y el stock de metales preciosos es muy inferior a lo estimado.

Por ejemplo, Napoleón III y Napoleón I eran el mismo, y el descubrimiento de América y sus minas tuvo lugar en el s. XVII.

De igual modo, el imaginario presidente Kennedy es una amalgama de diversas figuras (Bill Clinton y Pedro Sánchez, sobre todo). Y, en consecuencia, sus dólares de plata son falsifiaciones modernas producidas en cantidades ínfimas.

La Sudáfrica del Apartheid tampoco existió nunca, y los Krugerrands sólo se acuñan desde que el rey zulú Chaka (Nelson Mandela) conquistó la zona en 1993.

Me lo ha dicho un tal Fomenko.


----------



## Xenomorfo (9 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo abrió otro hilo hace poco exhortándonos a comprar. Por lo que si cuando iba para arriba como un cohete nos daba la matraca día sí y día también de que se iba a desplomar, ahora que invita a comprar es de esperarse que la plata haga lo contrario
> 
> Pero ya, enserio. ¿A cuánto se podía comprar en EUR la oz o kg de plata en BullionVault con la caída de marzo? ¿Nadie lo miró aunque sea por curiosidad? Yo por ese entonces estuve pendiente al precio de las monedas en las tiendas como creo la mayoría de participantes de este hilo



Durante el confinamiento abrí una cuenta en Bullion Vault. Estuve probándola comprando y vendiendo con diferentes divisas y metales y mercados. En el mercado de londres no hubo ningún problema pude comprar y vender oro, plata y platino. Platino creo recordar que solo había en londres.En los otros mercados suiza, canada, shanghai creo recordar que todo normal. Hay una comisión de custodia, por el metal que acumules en las sedes, creo que se paga al mes. 
Ahora la cuenta la tengo vacia por que saque para comprar físico en mano. Como ejemplo te copio una operación:
COMPRA
Concepto: Kilos de plata en la cámara de Londres
Detalles: Comprar 1,244kg a GBP 362,00/kg

Hora: 1 de abril de 2020 19:29:53 CEST
Importe: GBP 450,33
Comisión: GBP 2,26
Importe total: GBP 452,59

VENTA
Concepto: Kilos de plata en la cámara de Londres
Detalles: Vender 1,244kg a EUR 455,00/kg

Hora: 13 de abril de 2020 21:00:09 CEST
Importe: EUR 566,02
Comisión: EUR 2,84
Importe total: EUR 563,18


----------



## Xenomorfo (9 Ago 2020)

El cambiante valor del papel moneda, sea de curso legal, falsificado o pintado

SA's gold industry has been dying slowly for years. Platinum may be next. | Fin24


----------



## Membroza (9 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Es día que vayáis a pedir el metal al BullionVault o al ETF y veáis que eso está más vacío que una escuela en agosto ya lloraréis.



Hay una auditoría pública diaria que cualquier persona puede comprobar. Aparece tu seudónimo en ella con tu cantidad de oro y plata. Al final del documento una suma en kilos de todos los metales de todos los clientes y una empresa audita que esa cantidad de oro y plata esté en las bóvedas.

La clave aquí es que la empresa que audita sea de fiar.

Las comisiones hasta por respirar son altas en esa plataforma y ya le dan rentabilidad por el servicio, por lo cual pienso que es una empresa seria.


----------



## MIP (9 Ago 2020)

También Enron y Lehman Brothers pasaron auditorías poco antes de petar. 

Por no hablar de que cuando la plata papel estaba a 12 no se podía conseguir físico a menos de 18. 

Lo cual me hace sospechar bastante de que toda esa plata sea 100% allocated.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> También Enron y Lehman Brothers pasaron auditorías poco antes de petar.
> 
> Por no hablar de que cuando la plata papel estaba a 12 no se podía conseguir físico a menos de 18.
> 
> Lo cual me hace sospechar bastante de que toda esa plata sea 100% allocated.



Como todo tiene su riesgo. Pero a dia de hoy tener el dinero en una cuenta corriente tambien tiene su riesgo. A mi lo que más tranquilidad me da es que hay gente muy fuerte ahí metida, no solo son jubilados como en afinsa ...

Si algun dia dan la espantada alguno amanece con una cabeza de caballo en la cama... Pero es verdad, como esta el mundo todo puede pasar.


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Ago 2020)

¡Comprad insensatos!


----------



## Daviot (10 Ago 2020)

A mí lo que más me mosquea es eso que repiten como loros " es que lo guardan todo en las bóvedas ".Eso que es , donde está, quien lo custodia tanto exteriormente como interiormente 24x7, que burrada puede costar todo eso ?


----------



## FranMen (10 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Hay una auditoría pública diaria que cualquier persona puede comprobar. Aparece tu seudónimo en ella con tu cantidad de oro y plata. Al final del documento una suma en kilos de todos los metales de todos los clientes y una empresa audita que esa cantidad de oro y plata esté en las bóvedas.
> 
> La clave aquí es que la empresa que audita sea de fiar.
> 
> Las comisiones hasta por respirar son altas en esa plataforma y ya le dan rentabilidad por el servicio, por lo cual pienso que es una empresa seria.



Yo creo que es fiable mientras las cosas vayan medianamente mal. Si la cosa se pone realmente fea no me fiaría. 
Posibles fallos: no puedan comprar metal al ritmo que pidan los clientes y por no perder negocio acepten el dinero a la espera de que la situación mejore y no ocurra. Ya casi ha pasado con la interrupción de vuelos del confinamiento.
Que los estados donde están la bóvedas confisquen el metal.
Que el dueño de la plataforma salga corriendo con el oro (lo veo más difícil salvo que sea o colabore una instancia superior.
...


----------



## FranMen (10 Ago 2020)

Más madera para los MPs , tras acabarse las ayudas de 600$, Trump decreta 400$ semanales sine die


----------



## Membroza (10 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo creo que es fiable mientras las cosas vayan medianamente mal. Si la cosa se pone realmente fea no me fiaría.
> Posibles fallos: no puedan comprar metal al ritmo que pidan los clientes y por no perder negocio acepten el dinero a la espera de que la situación mejore y no ocurra. Ya casi ha pasado con la interrupción de vuelos del confinamiento.
> Que los estados donde están la bóvedas confisquen el metal.
> Que el dueño de la plataforma salga corriendo con el oro (lo veo más difícil salvo que sea o colabore una instancia superior.
> ...



El primer punto es posible. De todas formas, gran parte de las compras son por ventas también de los mismos usuarios.

Por el segundo punto puedes elegir dónde almacenar el metal. En caso de Suiza veo bastante improbable que algo así suceda. Probablemente debería entrar al poder un dictador y no hacer un referendum al respecto.

El tercero pues también es improbable.


----------



## Muttley (10 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Hay una auditoría pública diaria que cualquier persona puede comprobar. Aparece tu seudónimo en ella con tu cantidad de oro y plata. Al final del documento una suma en kilos de todos los metales de todos los clientes y una empresa audita que esa cantidad de oro y plata esté en las bóvedas.
> 
> La clave aquí es que la empresa que audita sea de fiar.
> 
> Las comisiones hasta por respirar son altas en esa plataforma y ya le dan rentabilidad por el servicio, por lo cual pienso que es una empresa seria.



Desde luego bullionvault me parece la más “limpia” y “transparente” con diferencia.
Yo de hecho tengo cuenta abierta.
Pero saqué todo para comprar físico, sabiendo cuál es mi perfil (largo plazo, me gusta la apariencia física, me gusta ver y tocar...y ahora hablo de monedas ).

Cuando creo que es muy útil bullionvault? Cuando el spot se descabalga del físico como ocurrió en Marzo. 
Spot 11,8....onzas físicas inexistentes o con muchísimo premium. 
Es decir, como las Onzas 999 no se pueden comprar a menos de 15...el spot si, y es buena manera de continuar la exposición a metal siguiendo spot puro si se sabe que va a subir. 

También es buena manera de tener exposición al platino. 
Quizá en este caso mejor que en físico, pues es difícil de vender mientras que en bullion vault el market maker siempre oferta un cruce de venta.


----------



## Tichy (10 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Desde luego bullionvault me parece la más “limpia” y “transparente” con diferencia.
> Yo de hecho tengo cuenta abierta.
> Pero saqué todo para comprar físico, sabiendo cuál es mi perfil (largo plazo, me gusta la apariencia física, me gusta ver y tocar...y ahora hablo de monedas ).
> 
> ...



Exactamente.

Cuando el hostión de marzo, estuve rápido y pude hacer algún pedido de plata (menos de lo que hubiera debido, pero eso lo sabemos a posteriori...) y a la vez lo intenté con el platino, que se puso a precio de risa, pero me resultó imposible, lo poco que había tenía sobrespots de más del 100% y no era plan. Más difícil todavía que con la plata. Bullionvault habría sido una opción, pero no tengo cuenta, lo valoré hace tiempo y no me acabó de convencer (por simple desconfianza en general, no por ningún motivo concreto particular).


----------



## FranMen (10 Ago 2020)

Estoy mirando los gráficos y tiene que haber algún error, el oro rozando los 56000 € y la plata superando los 800 y Putabolsa no está retransmitiendo


----------



## Gusman (10 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Estoy mirando los gráficos y tiene que haber algún error, el oro rozando los 56000 € y la plata superando los 800 y Putabolsa no está retransmitiendo



No hay error. Seguimos subiendo a la torre. Fue solo 1 parada para coger aire.


----------



## motoendurero (10 Ago 2020)

acabamos de invertir 3 onzas de plata en unos zapatos para mi hijo pequeño. 

La mensualidad de normal del cole ronda las...28 onzas. 



Es una broma... me hubiera molado entrar en los metales.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ago 2020)

Esto de Apmex.
Posiblemente el comercial minorista de oro y plata más grande de USA.
Limitan el pedido a 299$ mínimo debido al volumen que Están teniendo ahora mismo.
De locura.

_“August 7, 2020 Update

APMEX Customers,

We wanted to thank you for your continued business through these unique times. To best serve you, we have updated our new minimum order policy, effective immediately.

New Order Minimum (Updated)_

*APMEX will be moving back to a $299.00 (USD) minimum order on mobile and web orders. This change is due to an increase in the volume of orders we’ve received, while the market continues to move at a fast pace. We will continue to provide the best service possible amid increased demand.*

_APMEX capacity has been limited due to insistence on maintaining a two-shift operation while following strict social distancing protocols. We are uncomfortable with delaying orders because of the current unpredictable volumes that APMEX has seen over that last few weeks. The new order minimum policy ensures order timing in line with our stated service levels.

We do not take this decision lightly and look forward to removing these restrictions as soon as possible. If you have additional questions or concerns related to the new minimum order policy, please contact our customer service team at service@APMEX.com.

Regards,

Ken Lewis
CEO, APMEX”_

La moneda por antonomasia americana, la ASE hasta 20 unidades a.....41,8$.
Y la Maple leaf 39,87$
Lo más barato. De años mezclados ambas.
Si habéis leído bien. Un sobrespot del 37%....si se paga por transferencia.
Un 40% por PayPal o tarjeta.

Si vamos a JMBullion han subido el mínimo de envío gratis (antes en 100$) a 199$.
Y el mensaje empieza en “Due to extreme volumes....”.
Y no envían hasta 3-4 días tras el pago.
38,19$ las ASEs y sin stock en Maples.

La plata está disparada y la demanda sin precedentes.


----------



## Silver94 (11 Ago 2020)

Suelo comprar en eldorado, y actualmente solo disponen de una decena de modelos. Menos mal que no tengo intención de comprar más.


----------



## borgar (11 Ago 2020)

Hoy no solo ha bajado la plata, la han atacado....dos días como hoy y a cargar


----------



## Daviot (11 Ago 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Hoy no solo ha bajado la plata, la han atacado....dos días como hoy y a cargar



No pasa nada, si vemos un gráfico semanal seguimos viendo que va como una moto con una tendencia alcista imparable.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales, me estoy preparando en caso de que llegue el hostión de la plata vaticinado por @romanillo y como en marzo cuando se fue a los 13€ no hubo cojones de pillar monedas a un precio decente que reflejara medianamente la caída, estoy planteándome lo de BullionVault. Por eso lanzo una pregunta abierta a los foreros que usen este instrumento. ¿A cuánto se pudo pillar las monedas / lingotes con el hostión de marzo? ¿Sí reflejó bien la caída?
> 
> ¿Y qué me podéis decir de los ETF? Estoy mirando el SLV y el ZKB y no hay cojones de comprar participaciones con broker europeos o al menos yo no me entero
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier información que podáis compartir.



Yo más que hostión veo una caricia. No esperes 13 otra vez, no vendrá.


----------



## FranMen (11 Ago 2020)

Schiff: The Most Unloved Gold Bull Market I've Ever Seen
“Nothing goes up every single day, and gold and silver are not going to be the exception to that rule. There are no bull markets that are up every day. You’re always going to have down days.”
La bajada es por el Sputnik


----------



## Dadaria (11 Ago 2020)

¿Hasta dónde crees que podrá llegar la corrección? ¿Cuál crees que puede ser el techo de la plata a medio plazo?


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Ago 2020)

Espero que no baje tanto pero si así fuera aprovechar para cargar otra vez, aunque como me comentaba antes un compañero dudo que el precio en tienda baje proporcionalmente


----------



## antoniussss (11 Ago 2020)

He hecho un pedido en "EldoradoCoinS" del forero que dijistéis. Me han enviado un email para realizar la transferencia bancaria y el banco me dice que el número de cuenta es incorrecto..............................................................................

Edito error mío, estaba en la pestaña de transferencia nacional xD


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> He hecho un pedido en "EldoradoCoinS" del forero que dijistéis. Me han enviado un email para realizar la transferencia bancaria y el banco me dice que el número de cuenta es incorrecto..............................................................................



Mándale un correo electrónico a Andres y te dirá como hacer. No tienes problema. saludos 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (11 Ago 2020)

ya ya está, todo OK, he sido yo por patán. Estaba diciendo joder pues vaya confianza si la cuenta la ponen mal pero totalmente error mio.


----------



## antoniussss (11 Ago 2020)

Por cierto hay pocas monedas disponibles no?

Por otro lado una pregunta, los lingotes tienen IVA y las monedas de plata no?


----------



## tremenk (11 Ago 2020)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Espero que no baje tanto pero si así fuera aprovechar para cargar otra vez, aunque como me comentaba antes un compañero dudo que el precio en tienda baje proporcionalmente



Que baje... vamos a largo plazo para re-comprar mas abajo... luego subirá al cielo. yo no cargue todo lo que quería cargar.


----------



## Quinto Fabio Máximo (11 Ago 2020)

​


TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales, me estoy preparando en caso de que llegue el hostión de la plata vaticinado por @romanillo y como en marzo cuando se fue a los 13€ no hubo cojones de pillar monedas a un precio decente que reflejara medianamente la caída, estoy planteándome lo de BullionVault. Por eso lanzo una pregunta abierta a los foreros que usen este instrumento. ¿A cuánto se pudo pillar las monedas / lingotes con el hostión de marzo? ¿Sí reflejó bien la caída?
> 
> ¿Y qué me podéis decir de los ETF? Estoy mirando el SLV y el ZKB y no hay cojones de comprar participaciones con broker europeos o al menos yo no me entero
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier información que podáis compartir.



Hoy no sé, pero yo he comprado (y vendido) en junio y en julio el

WisdomTree Physical Silver en Self Bank sin problema alguno.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales, me estoy preparando en caso de que llegue el hostión de la plata vaticinado por @romanillo y como en marzo cuando se fue a los 13€ no hubo cojones de pillar monedas a un precio decente que reflejara medianamente la caída, estoy planteándome lo de BullionVault. Por eso lanzo una pregunta abierta a los foreros que usen este instrumento. ¿A cuánto se pudo pillar las monedas / lingotes con el hostión de marzo? ¿Sí reflejó bien la caída?
> 
> ¿Y qué me podéis decir de los ETF? Estoy mirando el SLV y el ZKB y no hay cojones de comprar participaciones con broker europeos o al menos yo no me entero
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier información que podáis compartir.




Pedid y se os dará.


Buscad y encontraréis.


----------



## Anuminas (11 Ago 2020)

Ya llego la corrección, es hasta sano creo yo.


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pedid y se os dará.
> 
> 
> Buscad y encontraréis.



Menudo espabilado. Pareces al Trumposo que cambia el discurso según le conviene. ¿Y qué me dices del otro hilo en donde habías cambiado el discurso recomendando que compraramos?

Venga que yo sí me mojo y cuento las cagadas y los aciertos. Esta mañana entré con un poco de plata de papel, (poca cosa, no llega ni a las 40 Oz) a 23,89€/Oz precio final. Ale, ahí estoy palmando ya casi 2€/Oz 

A ver si llegan los 13€ de @romanillo y palmo 10€/oz, pero por otra parte cargaré más físico. En caso de que las tiendas no reflejen la bajada me pondré largo con plata "custodiada" en BullionVault. Ahí os dejo mi estrategia. Pasaré recoger mi owned o mis palmaditas


----------



## escanciador de semen (11 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales, me estoy preparando en caso de que llegue el hostión de la plata vaticinado por @romanillo y como en marzo cuando se fue a los 13€ no hubo cojones de pillar monedas a un precio decente que reflejara medianamente la caída, estoy planteándome lo de BullionVault. Por eso lanzo una pregunta abierta a los foreros que usen este instrumento. ¿A cuánto se pudo pillar las monedas / lingotes con el hostión de marzo? ¿Sí reflejó bien la caída?
> 
> ¿Y qué me podéis decir de los ETF? Estoy mirando el SLV y el ZKB y no hay cojones de comprar participaciones con broker europeos o al menos yo no me entero
> 
> Gracias de antemano por cualquier información que podáis compartir.



Ambos en DEGIRO, con muy buen resultado hasta ahora (+39% y +18% desde su compra), pese a haber entrado más tarde de lo que me gustaría.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Ago 2020)

Vaya sacudida


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Menudo espabilado. Pareces al Trumposo que cambia el discurso según le conviene. ¿Y qué me dices del otro hilo en donde habías cambiado el discurso recomendando que compraramos?
> 
> Venga que yo sí me mojo y cuento las cagadas y los aciertos. Esta mañana entré con un poco de plata de papel, (poca cosa, no llega ni a las 40 Oz) a 23,89€/Oz precio final. Ale, ahí estoy palmando ya casi 2€/Oz
> 
> A ver si llegan los 13€ de @romanillo y palmo 10€/oz, pero por otra parte cargaré más físico. En caso de que las tiendas no reflejen la bajada me pondré largo con plata "custodiada" en BullionVault. Ahí os dejo mi estrategia. Pasaré recoger mi owned o mis palmaditas




te explico si quieres como va la cosa.

Sois todos unos cantamañanas y unos iluminados, así que después de crear mi fantástico tema en el que os contaba lo que iba a pasar y al recibir feroces insultos por parte de autenticos gili.. analfabetos incultos sobre temas metaleros como me aburría fui a trolearos y quise ser irónico, pero para captar una ironía hay que ser inteligente, alguno que otro la capto, otros como tu no se enteran.

La plata va a pegar una ostia considerable como ya anticipe y esta ostia sera mucho mas aguda a finales de agosto.

Ojala compréis a precios actuales así tendréis foto para vuestro perfil, la de vuestra cabeza que va a quedar sin un pelo cuando veáis los precios a los que se desploma y os de por poneros nerviosos y arrancaros hasta el ultimo pelo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Ago 2020)

He cargado un poco de plata en Bullionvault sobre los 21,5 euros.

A ver que hace los proximos dias

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Ya llego la corrección, es hasta sano creo yo.




Sano para el que haya comprado estos días.


----------



## escanciador de semen (11 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> He cargado un poco de plata en Bullionvault sobre los 21,5 euros.
> 
> A ver que hace los proximos dias
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



¿Te sale a cuenta con las comisiones?


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Pensabais que os ibais a quitar de trabajar y ya veíais vuestras onzas de plata a 200 euros y las de oro a 15000 jaja con el desplome de hoy y pensando en todos ustedes ya he cenado.


----------



## SOY (11 Ago 2020)

Cuanto más caiga, más rebotará.

El día 17, la plata por encima de los 37$ y el oro en los 2100$.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> He cargado un poco de plata en Bullionvault sobre los 21,5 euros.
> 
> A ver que hace los proximos dias
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Acabo de crear cuenta puedes vender cuando quieras no?


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (11 Ago 2020)

escanciador de semen dijo:


> ¿Te sale a cuenta con las comisiones?



No ha dicho cantidad. Yo muevo cantidades pequeñas y la verdad es que sale bastante bien. Lo malo de la plataforma es que hay que estar pendiente, no puedes da ordenes condiciones ni poner stops. No está pensada para el trading y creo que lo intentan capar a base de hostiazos. Pero vamos, que 10€ por cada orden de 2000 euros y 7 euros al mes por custodia de plata, sale más a cuenta que los premiums y el IVA de las tiendas físicas, y mucho mas ágil.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Ago 2020)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> No ha dicho cantidad. Yo muevo cantidades pequeñas y la verdad es que sale bastante bien. Lo malo de la plataforma es que hay que estar pendiente, no puedes da ordenes condiciones ni poner stops. No está pensada para el trading y creo que lo intentan capar a base de hostiazos. Pero vamos, que 10€ por cada orden de 2000 euros y 7 euros al mes por custodia de plata, sale más a cuenta que los premiums y el IVA de las tiendas físicas, y mucho mas ágil.



Lo has explicado perfectamente. Creo que las comisiones son asumibles (sobretodo si pillamos otra subida del 30%, toco madera). La principal ventaja frente al fisico es la rapidez de compra y venta y que mueves en spot (mas o menos).

Pero como ha explicado el compañero no es una plaraforma para trading a corto.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ago 2020)

Yo prefiero tener la plata regalada.

Estos dias era un sin vivir, estaba jodido por una operacion que se me fastidio al empezar a subir la plata.

No estaba contento viendo mis lingotes y mi plata, que fueron comprados a buenos precios.

Solo estaba bien jodido de ver que se escapaba a cifras que ya no me gustaban y que quizas ya no iba a poder comprar mas.

Yo tengo mi vicio de ir comprando, si me ponen la plata a como estaba estos dias o incluso siguen subiendo, se me acaba el vicio.


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> te explico si quieres como va la cosa.
> 
> Sois todos unos cantamañanas y unos iluminados, así que después de crear mi fantástico tema en el que os contaba lo que iba a pasar y al recibir feroces insultos por parte de autenticos gili.. analfabetos incultos sobre temas metaleros como me aburría fui a trolearos y quise ser irónico, pero para captar una ironía hay que ser inteligente, alguno que otro la capto, otros como tu no se enteran.
> 
> ...



Bobo, aquí la mayoría vamos a largo plazo y en físico y no buscando pelotazos. De hecho esto lo vemos como un seguro y una diversificación de nuestro portafolio. A ver lumbreras, que de tanto decir que viene el lobo en algún momento vendrá y sacarás pecho, pero y en las demás ocasiones que fallaste estrepitosamente en tus previsiones qué? Callas como puta o ke ase? Que los 13€/Oz de marzo todavía no han llegado y lo más importante, a ver si consigues plata física por debajo de 15€/oz puesta en casa. Yo mis onzas físicas las he comprado entre 17 y 19€ puestas en casa y en este rally de la nueva normalidad solo unas pocas en 24,5€ pero ahí están y duermo tranquilo viendo cómo brillan las jodias. El que hubiera querido especular y se hubiera puesto a escuchar tus consejos se hubiera perdido la subida de los 17 a los 25. Casi 10 eurillos de nada mientras tú venga a decir que había que vender. Venga, a ver si el que no se entera de una mierda eres tú @racional .


----------



## Gusman (11 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pensabais que os ibais a quitar de trabajar y ya veíais vuestras onzas de plata a 200 euros y las de oro a 15000 jaja con el desplome de hoy y pensando en todos ustedes ya he cenado.



Pues si te quedas con hambre comeme el rabo, rumanillo!


----------



## Dadaria (11 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Bobo, aquí la mayoría vamos a largo plazo y en físico y no buscando pelotazos. De hecho esto lo vemos como un seguro y una diversificación de nuestro portafolio. A ver lumbreras, que de tanto decir que viene el lobo en algún momento vendrá y sacarás pecho, pero y en las demás ocasiones que fallaste estrepitosamente en tus previsiones qué? Callas como puta o ke ase? Que los 13€/Oz de marzo todavía no han llegado y lo más importante, a ver si consigues plata física por debajo de 15€/oz puesta en casa. Yo mis onzas físicas las he comprado entre 17 y 19€ puestas en casa y en este rally de la nueva normalidad solo unas pocas en 24,5€ pero ahí están y duermo tranquilo viendo cómo brillan las jodias. El que hubiera querido especular y se hubiera puesto a escuchar tus consejos se hubiera perdido la subida de los 17 a los 25. Casi 10 eurillos de nada mientras tú venga a decir que había que vender. Venga, a ver si el que no se entera de una mierda eres tú @racional .



Habría que puntualizar, porque una cosa es el oro y otra la plata. Mientras que el oro lo veo como un seguro más que una inversión (que podría serlo en caso de que los precios de ciertos activos hiperburbujeados se desplomaran), la plata si que puede suponer un pelotazo, a largo plazo, claro (5-10 años vista al ritmo actual)


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Bobo, aquí la mayoría vamos a largo plazo y en físico y no buscando pelotazos. De hecho esto lo vemos como un seguro y una diversificación de nuestro portafolio. A ver lumbreras, que de tanto decir que viene el lobo en algún momento vendrá y sacarás pecho, pero y en las demás ocasiones que fallaste estrepitosamente en tus previsiones qué? Callas como puta o ke ase? Que los 13€/Oz de marzo todavía no han llegado y lo más importante, a ver si consigues plata física por debajo de 15€/oz puesta en casa. Yo mis onzas físicas las he comprado entre 17 y 19€ puestas en casa y en este rally de la nueva normalidad solo unas pocas en 24,5€ pero ahí están y duermo tranquilo viendo cómo brillan las jodias. El que hubiera querido especular y se hubiera puesto a escuchar tus consejos se hubiera perdido la subida de los 17 a los 25. Casi 10 eurillos de nada mientras tú venga a decir que había que vender. Venga, a ver si el que no se entera de una mierda eres tú @racional .




Pequeño inútil un seguro por los cojones, estabais aquí dando saltos de alegría viendo el supuesto falso pelotazo que estabais dando, ahora os tocáis la polla todos.

De tanto decir que viene el lobo nada de nada, dije que iba a desplomarse para finales de agosto, en camino esta, que al final el desplome sea antes de lo que yo decía podría ser, es lo que pasa con las putas burbujas que revientan antes de lo que piensas.

Estas mintiendo yo no estuve hablando en la subida de los 17 a los 25, yo empece a hablar cuando había gente diciendo que iban a comprar onzas en 24 o 25 euros y les dije que se esperasen que las iban a poder comprar mucho mas abajo.

Yo no dije que no comprasen onzas a 17 euros, todo lo que sea por debajo de 18 euros la onza no lo veo mala compra incluso aunque luego baje mas, pero no es necesario comprar a 18 euros onza cuando se puede comprar por menos si se espera un poco y no se tiene prisa.


Analfabeto metalero en lugar de ponerte chulo pregunta con educación al maestro y el maestro te enseñara.


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

Hola a todos, soy Romanillo y vengo a reírme de todos los que hayan comprado onzas burbujeadas de plata en estas ultimas semanas a puto precio de oro.


----------



## kikepm (12 Ago 2020)

A ver si dejas de dar la turra porque eres PATÉTICO:

El 28 de Julio, con la plata a 20,79 y el oro a 1671,54 € al cierre, Romanillo decía:

vended vuestra plata y oro insensatos !!!

"Es el momento de vender, algunos se están equivocando y están comprando ahora en precios máximos, estos precios no van a durar mucho y la ostia que viene se va escuchando, entonces lloraran viendo que sus metales vuelven a bajar a los mismos precios de siempre."

El 6 de agosto, con la plata a 24,33 y el oro a 1737,37 € al cierre, Romanillo decía:

Comprad plata y oro insensatos !!!

"El momento del oro y la plata han llegado, subiros al tren, el tren solo pasara por vuestra puerta una vez, es ahora o nunca."

Dile al psiquiatra que te ajuste la medicación. Ánimo, la personalidad múltiple tiene cura


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pequeño inútil un seguro por los cojones, estabais aquí dando saltos de alegría viendo el supuesto falso pelotazo que estabais dando, ahora os tocáis la polla todos.
> 
> De tanto decir que viene el lobo nada de nada, dije que iba a desplomarse para finales de agosto, en camino esta, que al final el desplome sea antes de lo que yo decía podría ser, es lo que pasa con las putas burbujas que revientan antes de lo que piensas.
> 
> ...





romanillo dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy Romanillo y vengo a reírme de todos los que hayan comprado onzas burbujeadas de plata en estas ultimas semanas a puto precio de oro.



Calla bobo que eres el bufón @racional de este subforo. Te desdices y cambias el discurso según te convenga. Si llevas diciendo la tira que había que vender. Te perdiste el rally post 1° ola y el de la nueva normalidad, pringao. Tú vendiste desde mucho antes y ahora vienes a decir que las onzas por debajo de 18€ es un buen precio aunque bajen más.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Calla bobo que eres el bufón @racional de este subforo. Te desdices y cambias el discurso según te convenga. Si llevas diciendo la tira que había que vender. Te perdiste el rally post 1° ola y el de la nueva normalidad, pringao. Tú vendiste desde mucho antes y ahora vienes a decir que las onzas por debajo de 18€ es un buen aunque baje más.




A tragar, es lo que te queda, a mamarla.


----------



## Multinick2020 (12 Ago 2020)




----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Ago 2020)

Pues esto está casi hecho, de momento 1885$, faltan 85$ o no, aunque como ya dije el auténtico soporte a probar es el 1800$, el 1921$ no era nada, y así ha sido en la corrección. 
Esto ya es compra de aquí al soporte (1800) siempre me refiero a físico, otra cosa es que como mencione, se pueda aprovechar la caída para comprar físico, me conozco las tácticas (las he empleado muchas veces), seguramente aparecerá precio razonable de compra solo en 1 o 2 piezas concretas, (son las que llaman la atención en las portadas de las web) y que como no, se agotarán rapidísimamente, las demás seguramente sufrirán algún tipo de desabastecimientos momentáneo, nada nuevo y todo lógico, el metal escasea y eso es cierto y real. 
A la plata no la analizamos, pues como siempre está condenada ha hacer lo que hace el "dinero" cuando se entra en tendencia alcista o bajista pero magnificandolo todo, es la hermanita esquizofrenica.... 
Si podéis comprar físico cerca de estos precios, pues comprad, para los especuladores en papel, pues cerca de 1800$ es compra, como siempre el último globo sonda 20/25$ por bajo del soporte (1800).


----------



## borgar (12 Ago 2020)

La han tirado, como otras tantas veces. Para acojonar al personal y romper la demanda. 

Hay escasez, las tiendas porque no tienen nada.

Que la tiren a precios por debajo de 19 dólares, seguire comprando hasta el infinito.

Hoy en día lo más parecido a ser antisistema, no es votar a cantamañanas que no saben por donde les da el aire... 
Es esto.

El sistema está podrido y tiene demasiados frentes abiertos: paro, empresas zombis, bancos en quiebra, deuda pública, deuda privada, impagos, metales, criptomonedas...

Seguir no me da miedo, me pone cachondo

Alguno dirá "este quiere ver el mundo arder"... No del todo, más bien nos están llevando a un callejón sin salida para después vendernos algún tipo de "plan b".

Pero tiene bastantes frentes.

10.000.000 de personas en todo el mundo comprando plata física cada mes, es una fuerza imparable.

Con inmensa paciencia, no tengo otra cosa mejor que hacer.

Y estos dias hemos visto la curva... Con la debida presión puede saltar por los aires.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Ago 2020)

En Coininvest canguros de plata a 26,5 euros

Todo lo demas a 29-30 .

Vamos que el físico como era previsible va su bola y no se ha enterado de la bajada. No he mirado en otras tiendas pero supongo estará parecido

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Angelillo23 (12 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En Coininvest canguros de plata a 26,5 euros
> 
> Todo lo demas a 29-30 .
> 
> ...



A un euro menos los he llegado a ver esta mañana temprano, pero si, llega un momento que por mucho que baje el precio, en las tiendas no se mueve.


----------



## Erzam (12 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En Coininvest canguros de plata a 26,5 euros
> 
> Todo lo demas a 29-30 .
> 
> ...



Eldoradocoins lo mas barato ahora mismo a 29.50 € (Australian Dragon 2020).
Dracma 25.79 € las Britannia.
Ventaoro 26.63 € las filarmónicas.

El físico tarda siempre unos dias en empezar a bajar. Si en ese plazo vuelve a subir, no hay bajada.
También es verdad que hay tienda más rápida en ajustarse a cotización que otras.


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

Dracma lo mas barato , pero solo canguros y britanias


----------



## Razkin (12 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pues esto está casi hecho, de momento 1885$, faltan 85$ o no, aunque como ya dije el auténtico soporte a probar es el 1800$, el 1921$ no era nada, y así ha sido en la corrección.
> Esto ya es compra de aquí al soporte (1800) siempre me refiero a físico, otra cosa es que como mencione, se pueda aprovechar la caída para comprar físico, me conozco las tácticas (las he empleado muchas veces), seguramente aparecerá precio razonable de compra solo en 1 o 2 piezas concretas, (son las que llaman la atención en las portadas de las web) y que como no, se agotarán rapidísimamente, las demás seguramente sufrirán algún tipo de desabastecimientos momentáneo, nada nuevo y todo lógico, el metal escasea y eso es cierto y real.
> A la plata no la analizamos, pues como siempre está condenada ha hacer lo que hace el "dinero" cuando se entra en tendencia alcista o bajista pero magnificandolo todo, es la hermanita esquizofrenica....
> Si podéis comprar físico cerca de estos precios, pues comprad, para los especuladores en papel, pues cerca de 1800$ es compra, como siempre el último globo sonda 20/25$ por bajo del soporte (1800).



Corrrecto. 

A subidas muy verticales correciones de bulto. No le doy importancia.
En cuento al oro.
Hace unos días comentabamos con putabolsa la posibilidad de correcciones y que se dibujara una posible figura de "taza con asa" en los graficos de analisis chartista con base en los 1800-50 euros, que no sería más que una confirmación de importantes subidas posteriores.
Yo tan tranquilo . Como decía hace poco son estos meses para ver los toros desde la barrera.
El escenario fundamental no ha cambiado de la noche a la mañana y sigue siendo alcista. Misma actuación de la Fed y del gobierno estadounidense, bajos tipos de interés para un buen tiempo, seguirán presionando a favor del oro. Y si une algo de inflación.... El rendimiento ajustado a la inflación de los bonos se tornará negativo, y los inversores se sienten más cómodos manteniendo el oro y la plata en sus carteras como reserva de valor.
No quita a que correcciones importantes como la de ayer pueden ser vistas como una oportunidad interesante para tomar posiciones de compra con un enfoque a medio o largo plazo.
No pierdo ni un pizca de optimismo y convencimiento en el potencial del oro como reserva de valor.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cuidesemele (12 Ago 2020)

Buf menudo moviento, nunca lo habia visto. A las 6.30 AM era para comprar. Me despierto y ya esta recuperado casi 60€ de los 100€ de bajada. Casi nada. Asi no hay quien entre lol...


----------



## cuidesemele (12 Ago 2020)

Y ahora de 1660 a 1640 en un plis... Tengo curiosidad por ver si sale algo en el COT respecto los commercials...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ago 2020)

Al final va a ser verdad que lo unico que estan haciendo es cazando a ingenuos sobretodo en bolsa,


----------



## Berciano230 (12 Ago 2020)

Yo siguiendo los consejos de romanillo no he podido resistirme y he comprado algo en dracma, no mucho pero una pequeña ayuda.
Si sube ganare y si baja me alegrare y seguiré con este vicio q tanto me gusta de comprar plata


----------



## Muttley (12 Ago 2020)

Situación en Goldsilver.be
El lunes la onza más barata a 27,5€ el búho en tubos de 20 si no me traiciona la memoria. 
Las demás bullion (filarmónicas, canguros...) rondando los 28,7-28,9 euros
Eso con la plata a 29$
Hoy la plata a 25,8$ y ya no hay búhos, y la más barata sin fecha de entrega es la filarmónica de 2020 a 26,71€. De entrega inmediata la canguro a 26,83 y la Kruger a 26,89
Nada más por debajo de 27.
Que digo yo que para haber caído un 14%....un 2,5% entre la onza más barata del lunes y la de ahora....tampoco es para decir ”lo regalan”.
De nuevo el físico imponiéndose al spot. 
De donee no hay es difícil sacar.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2020)

Las tiendas se dedican a esto.
Saben de que va la manipulación y la situación.
Tienen que hacer el paripé para que no cante mucho, pero hay que ir haciéndose a la idea. Estamos en situación alcista y de fin de ciclo. El modus operandi va a ser ese.
Pequeña bajada en una moneda. Resto sin stock. A los 2 días sin stock en aquella moneda.
Y a seguir el camino.
Cada uno juega sus cartas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Las tiendas se dedican a esto.
> Saben de que va la manipulación y la situación.
> Tienen que hacer el paripé para que no cante mucho, pero hay que ir haciéndose a la idea. Estamos en situación alcista y de fin de ciclo. El modus operandi va a ser ese.
> Pequeña bajada en una moneda. Resto sin stock. A los 2 días sin stock en aquella moneda.
> ...



El modus operanding va a ser ese, no, ese a sido toda la vida, y no creo que cambie por mucha "Nueva normalidad", es sencillo, si no, las cuentas no salen, los negocios están para la obtención de beneficios, la venta de metales es un negocio, aunque muchos lo olviden y confundan en que son ONGs o Santa Teresa de Calcuta, cuando lo que se vende es algo que fructua minuto a minuto hay que emplear todos los recursos, rapeles por ventas a las mint, apalancarse con productos derivados para formar cunas contra tu fisico, sobre dimensionar las entregas de físico a la fundición para obtener mejores precios, todo vale, cualquier negocio con no mucha inversión tiene márgenes comerciales del 100%, este de los metales tiene una descapitalizacion brutal y un margen de beneficio del 3/5%, que como podréis comprobar se lo zampa en media mañana tan plácidamente.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2020)

Es su negocio, está claro.
Aún así, en marzo se pudo coger a buen precio en algún sitio durante unos días.
Y lo que decía es que nos podemos ir haciendo a la idea de que cada vez será más difícil que se presente esa oportunidad. De la cual se comenta recurrentemente y es de interés.
Eso no quiere decir que no se dé algo en algún momento, pero sería en una buena bajada y movimiento lateral, que no lo veo por un tiempo.
Y si se da, pues ya sabemos....


----------



## MIP (12 Ago 2020)

No es así exactamente. 

Es: la mayor volatilidad en commodities se da en mercados alcistas y en acciones la mayor volatilidad se da en mercados bajistas.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2020)

Estamos en mercado burbujero


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2020)

Que sigan, que sigan. En algún momento alguien va a tener que hacer sopa con los papelitos, sopa de letras pero indigesta. 
Y luego a pedir prestado a ver quién le presta y a cambio de qué.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Ago 2020)

Impresionante

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## borgar (12 Ago 2020)

Donde se pueden ver los contratos diarios?


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> No es así exactamente.
> 
> Es: la mayor volatilidad en commodities se da en mercados alcistas y en acciones la mayor volatilidad se da en mercados bajistas.



Pues yo sí que estoy totalmente de acuerso


----------



## MIP (12 Ago 2020)

No es que lo compres o no, es el ABC de la volatilidad en cualquier manual de trading. 

Un mercado bajista en commodities quiere decir que la economía pierde incertidumbres y por ello la volatilidad relativa desciende bruscamente, lo cual no quiere decir ni mucho menos que sea baja o que desaparezca por completo.

Si no lo crees prueba a seguir los mercados de opciones durante un par de ciclos económicos y verás lo que pasa con las primas en cada momento.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Ago 2020)

Déjalos qué juegen con sus juguetes, pronto se les romperán, la plata esta totalmente seca, simplemente no hay, el oro también escasea, aunque si que flulle, no se presta nadie entre nadie oro, todos se miran con recelo, lo que era común compartir entre dealers cajas comunes con depósitos de oro ha pasado totalmente a la historia, ahora cada uno mira por lo suyo, aunque sean cantidades modestas, y ya lo último de lo último es en la banca comercial a un conocido, para pedir tan solo el 75% de la tasación de ellos de una vivienda, le han dejado caer un, " si usted nos avalase con algo de su oro, todo se agilizaria bastante en la concesión de la hipoteca".... este señor hacia compras a esa entidad financiera de oro, lo que me hace pensar que si ponen mala cara para dar el 75% de préstamo en una vivienda en zona Premium de Zurich y aparte quieren algo de oro como garantía, pues imagínense ustedes como está la cosita y cual más o menos puede ser la ostia en el inmobiliario, echando cuentas así a la cuenta de la vieja, pues entre un 40/50% es posible que estén tramando los que saben bastante de esto, osea, los bancos...


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> No es que lo compres o no, es el ABC de la volatilidad en cualquier manual de trading.
> 
> Un mercado bajista en commodities quiere decir que la economía pierde incertidumbres y por ello la volatilidad relativa desciende bruscamente, lo cual no quiere decir ni mucho menos que sea baja o que desaparezca por completo.
> 
> Si no lo crees prueba a seguir los mercados de opciones durante un par de ciclos económicos y verás lo que pasa con las primas en cada momento.




Yo si que lo compro, estoy totalmente de acuerdo en el planteamiento, o así lo he observado yo por el paso del tiempo.


----------



## MIP (12 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Yo si que lo compro, estoy totalmente de acuerdo en el planteamiento, o así lo he observado yo por el paso del tiempo.



Si es cierto que como en toda regla, existen excepciones, por ejemplo en el precio del crudo puede que haya una caída de precio y un aumento de la volatilidad, en el caso en que esa caída esté motivada por una previsión de depresión muy fuerte en la actividad económica o por un evento externo excepcional como una decisión inesperada de la OPEP. 

También pasó algo parecido con el precio del platino en 2008 por razones similares.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 Ago 2020)

Mis metales brillan lo mismo que hace 48 horas.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## angel220 (12 Ago 2020)

La jornada de ayer y hoy sobre todo el final hasta ahora la compararía con una fiera herida que se revuelve sin freno buscando la salida.
Algo importante que han conseguido en estos días ha sido subir el diferencial del papel contra el contado sobre unos 15 o 20 $ (en momentos puntuales esos 20$ sobre todo ayer) han ganado los papeles, el contado ya estaba comiéndoles la tostada (otro mes seguido) y estaban a la par desplazándose uno a otro por centavos y sin duda eso dolió nuevamente, no se fuera a convertir en norma y eso no, no. Y como siempre digo el "mercado" es soberano Saludos
PD: en Au


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Ago 2020)

Está claro que todo esto ocurrido en las últimas 48 horas es un truco maquiavélico de la FED y los bancos centrales manipulando el cotarro con sus billetes recién impresos, quieren castigar a todos los que han comprado plata y oro.

Esta gentuza no ve con buenos ojos que los gentiles se pongan a comprar onzas en lugar de utilizar sus billetes de mierda, y se dedican a atacar su valor en los mercados para desmoralizar a todo bicho viviente.

No vender, se recuperará, considerarlo una oportunidad para comprar más oro y plata mientras está en oferta.
Si todavía no tenéis vuestros deberes hechos, aprovechar estos ataques para apilar en proporción a vuestras posibilidades.
Y si tenéis los deberes hechos, pues toca esperar al desenlace...


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Ago 2020)

Gracias a todos los que aportáis conocimientos y experiencias a este hilo.
Para novatos como yo, esto ha sido comparable a una clase magistral.


----------



## angel220 (12 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Está claro que todo esto ocurrido en las últimas 48 horas es un truco maquiavélico de la FED y los bancos centrales manipulando el cotarro con sus billetes recién impresos, quieren castigar a todos los que han comprado plata y oro.
> No vender, se recuperará, considerarlo una oportunidad para comprar más oro y plata mientras está en oferta.
> Si todavía no tenéis vuestros deberes hechos, aprovechar estos ataques para apilar en proporción a vuestras posibilidades.
> Y si tenéis los deberes hechos, pues toca esperar al desenlace...



Viendo y siguiendo ayer la cotización, era mas que evidente casi desde el principio lo que se podía avistar (sin llegar a tanto nunca lo pensé),que se trataba de una "corrección natural" en toda regla del precio provocado por los "traders minoritarios " o por los "margin call" o por " lo que el viento se llevo", todo menos un ataque conjuntado y dirigido de esos que todos sabemos, de eso no, no , no, y en Ag sin palabras


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2020)

Buenas noches, tengo una pregunta ¿donde se pueden comprar con fiabilidad kruguerrands de plata? para recibirlos físicamente y a un buen precio.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Está claro que todo esto ocurrido en las últimas 48 horas es un truco maquiavélico de la FED y los bancos centrales manipulando el cotarro con sus billetes recién impresos, quieren castigar a todos los que han comprado plata y oro.
> No vender, se recuperará, considerarlo una oportunidad para comprar más oro y plata mientras está en oferta.
> Si todavía no tenéis vuestros deberes hechos, aprovechar estos ataques para apilar en proporción a vuestras posibilidades.
> Y si tenéis los deberes hechos, pues toca esperar al desenlace...




Pero es que hay personas que piensan que hay algo que escapa al control de arriba, todo esta controlado.

El bitcoin si supiéramos quien lo controla temblaríamos, no os parece raro que no se sepa ni quien lo creo.

Todo esta bajo los designios de cúpulas a las que no llegáis ni a ver.

La plata solo tiene valor para esquilmar vuestro dinero, os dan esperanzas y de un plumazo os las quitan.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Ago 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Buenas noches, tengo una pregunta ¿donde se pueden comprar con fiabilidad kruguerrands de plata? para recibirlos físicamente y a un buen precio.



Pues Necho de El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle debería tener, pero parece ser que andan pobres de stock porque mirando en su web veo que ahora no disponen de muchas de ellas, tales como kanguros, arcas de noé, pandas chinos, Maples, elefantes y tal...



sdPrincBurb dijo:


> El desenlace ya lo conocemos los que llevamos un tiempo en esto, y no será nada bueno para mas del 99% de la gente, pero al menos a nosotros se nos hará mas llevadero.
> 
> No me olvidare de contestarle a romanillo cuando eso pase, y al contrario de lo que el hace, no será para reírme de el, sino para que vea lo equivocado que estaba.



Ese gilipollas no puede equivocarse porque abre hilos apuntando en las dos direcciones, mejor no hacerle caso, es un elemento embotador de cerebros que cobra por alborotar el gallinero.


----------



## escanciador de semen (12 Ago 2020)

Seguimiento del Ratio Oro/Plata


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues Necho de El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle debería tener, pero parece ser que andan pobres de stock porque mirando en su web veo que ahora no disponen de muchas de ellas, tales como kanguros, arcas de noé, pandas chinos, Maples, elefantes y tal...



Gracias. Al principio y debido a mi ignorancia sobre el tema, pensaba que te estabas choteando, pero veo que no. No obstante, preferiría Kruguerrands auténticos surafricanos.


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Ago 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias. Al principio y debido a mi ignorancia sobre el tema, pensaba que te estabas choteando, pero veo que no. No obstante, preferiría Kruguerrands auténticos surafricanos.



Los Krugers de plata suelen venir con manchas de leche así que ojo a eso. Además que suelen ser un pelín más caros que canguros, búhos o maples.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Ago 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias. Al principio y debido a mi ignorancia sobre el tema, pensaba que te estabas choteando, pero veo que no. No obstante, preferiría Kruguerrands auténticos surafricanos.



Puedes probar aquí:
Moneda Krugerrand de Sudáfrica de plata 1 oz – Comprar Oro Online

No hagas caso al título del enlace, está mal, en realidad apunta a las Krugers que buscas.

Ojo!!! llámales antes de hacer compra en su web para evitar historias tipo "ya no nos quedan, inténtelo más tarde".


Estos suelen ser mas serios en la atención al cliente, pero también más caros:
1 Rand-Sudáfrica-1 oz.-Krugerrand-2020


----------



## Mk3 (12 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Los Krugers de plata suelen venir con manchas de leche así que ojo a eso. Además que suelen ser un pelín más caros que canguros, búhos o maples.



Que otras monedas tienen manchas de leche? Os he oído de las Maple desde hace 2 años o así para atras, pero desconozco el resto. gracias


----------



## Loignorito (13 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Los Krugers de plata suelen venir con manchas de leche así que ojo a eso. Además que suelen ser un pelín más caros que canguros, búhos o maples.



¿Qué es eso de las "manchas de leche"? gracias.


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ago 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de las "manchas de leche"? gracias.



spot milk silver - Buscar con Google


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Ago 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Que otras monedas tienen manchas de leche? Os he oído de las Maple desde hace 2 años o así para atras, pero desconozco el resto. gracias



De los bulliones actuales solo las kruger me han venido con manchas de leche. Han venido en distintos lotes y de distintas tiendas por lo que es prueba suficiente para mí. En menor medida las Britannias pero es algo testimonial. Y los búhos suelen venir con picotazos. Estos últimos ese problema lo he visto en lotes de distintos años creo que datan del 2016...


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2020)

Por si alguien duda del barco en el que estamos.

SP a escasos 13 puntos del máximo histórico de siempre. Con lo que está cayendo.
Con una pandemia a nivel global. Pues ahí está. Fresco como una lechuga. 

Tesla capitaliza ahora mismo 278748 millones de dólares. Un fabricante de coches. 
Ha hecho un split...y ha subido un 12%. Split....y ya está sin mas. 
Para ponernos en perspectiva, antes de Tesla la mayor capitalización bursátil de una marca de coches era la de Ford en 1999. Capitalizaba 80000 millones. 3,5 veces menos.
Claro Ford que vendió ese año 3415000 unidades....solo en USA. 
Tesla ha vendido 367000 unidades en 2019. 
Es decir que cada unidad vendida prácticamente capitaliza....900000 dólares.
Su PER es de....804. 
En un día puede subir o bajar la capitalización del Sntander.

Netflix capitaliza 210000 millones de dólares con un PER 80 casi el doble que Shell. 
Una platforma con 182M de clientes. Es decir capitaliza a más de 1000$ por cliente. Brutal. 
Y una suscripción....qué son? 160 euros al año? 
Stranger thing? Pues a mi me lo parece.

Esto no tiene ningún sentido. 
Se mire por donde se mire.
Valoraciones hípertrofiadas, ganancias reales muy reducidas, expectativas futuras de ciencia ficción. Irreal.
Esto explotará...si o si. No es sostenible. 

Lo único real es el oro y la plata. 
Cuando esto se caiga, que caerá....será lo único a lo que podamos agarrarnos.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2020)

La burbuja de todo va a implosionar en una debacle deflacionaria que algún día se estudiará en los libros de historia.

El cóctel perfecto: una masa aborregada que vive feliz (aunque cada vez menos, algo se empiezan a oler), unos gobiernos dedicados en cuerpo y alma al saqueo, la manipulación monetaria y a la propaganda sobre la bondad de sus políticas, y una caterva de economistas, intelectuales y académicos cuyo "conocimiento" no sirve a otro fin que el de los intereses del gobierno y de todos sus socios.

El resultado va a ser una auténtica revolución social. Por un lado, los vencedores, aquellos que supieron y quisieron protegerse a tiempo de todo este despropósito, y por otro, los lemmings, avanzando confiados hacia el acantilado...


----------



## Carlx (13 Ago 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> La burbuja de todo va a implosionar en una debacle deflacionaria que algún día se estudiará en los libros de historia.
> 
> El cóctel perfecto: una masa aborregada que vive feliz (aunque cada vez menos, algo se empiezan a oler), unos gobiernos dedicados en cuerpo y alma al saqueo, la manipulación monetaria y a la propaganda sobre la bondad de sus políticas, y una caterva de economistas, intelectuales y académicos cuyo "conocimiento" no sirve a otro fin que el de los intereses del gobierno y de todos sus socios.
> 
> El resultado va a ser una auténtica revolución social. Por un lado, los vencedores, aquellos que supieron y quisieron protegerse a tiempo de todo este despropósito, y por otro, los lemmings, avanzando confiados hacia el acantilado...



Pero si llevas 10 años toda histérica, ¡que viene la hiperinflación, que viene la hiperinflación!


----------



## Loignorito (13 Ago 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Pero si llevas 10 años toda histérica, ¡que viene la hiperinflación, que viene la hiperinflación!



Pues va a ser que esta vez sí tiene razón.


----------



## FranMen (13 Ago 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> La burbuja de todo va a implosionar en una debacle deflacionaria que algún día se estudiará en los libros de historia.
> 
> El cóctel perfecto: una masa aborregada que vive feliz (aunque cada vez menos, algo se empiezan a oler), unos gobiernos dedicados en cuerpo y alma al saqueo, la manipulación monetaria y a la propaganda sobre la bondad de sus políticas, y una caterva de economistas, intelectuales y académicos cuyo "conocimiento" no sirve a otro fin que el de los intereses del gobierno y de todos sus socios.
> 
> El resultado va a ser una auténtica revolución social. Por un lado, los vencedores, aquellos que supieron y quisieron protegerse a tiempo de todo este despropósito, y por otro, los lemmings, avanzando confiados hacia el acantilado...



La gente se huele que vienen ostias, pero no saben por donde. Parte de las depresiones que tenemos, más que por la pandemia son por la crisis económica que nos espera.
Vencedores van a ser unos pocos, otros estaremos en el lado de los supervivientes y otros muchos pasarán a ser outsiders.
De todas formas esta es una visión desde Europa, USA, aquí vamos a perder bastante, pero creo que, en general, la población va a mejorar por el lado de Asia. África, como siempre olvidada. Sudámerica una mezcolanza de ganadores y perdedores


----------



## Carlx (13 Ago 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues va a ser que esta vez sí tiene razón.



Tampoco, las políticas monetarias precisamente van en la dirección de evitarlo y conseguir una inflación del 2%.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Pero si llevas 10 años toda histérica, ¡que viene la hiperinflación, que viene la hiperinflación!



Eres tan zoquete que no entiendes las cosas ni aunque te las repitan 20 veces.

La inflación YA HA OCURRIDO, y es lo que ha llevado los precios de los diferentes activos a burbujas contínuas, entre ellas la inmobiliaria, que da nombre al foro en el que llevas escribiendo, pero del que no aprendes, unos cuantos años.

De lo que he hablado en el post es de que esos activos burbujeados van a implosionar, a deflactar, llevándose por delante a bancos centrales, empresas zombies hiperendeudadas y a inútiles ignorantes y retrasasados de tu especie, confiados en la capacidad de su señor de restablecer el crecimiento y la normalidad.


----------



## Carlx (13 Ago 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Eres tan zoquete que no entiendes las cosas ni aunque te las repitan 20 veces.
> 
> La inflación YA HA OCURRIDO, y es lo que ha llevado los precios de los diferentes activos a burbujas contínuas, entre ellas la inmobiliaria, que da nombre al foro en el que llevas escribiendo, pero del que no aprendes, unos cuantos años.
> 
> De lo que he hablado en el post es de que esos activos burbujeados van a implosionar, a deflactar, llevándose por delante a bancos centrales, empresas zombies hiperendeudadas y a inútiles ignorantes y retrasasados de tu especie, confiados en la capacidad de su señor de restablecer el crecimiento y la normalidad.



Faltan ovnis...


Los precios suman 4 meses en negativo: el IPC cae al -0,6% en julio ante la depreciación de ropa, calzado, productos frescos y alojamiento


----------



## Carlx (13 Ago 2020)

La inflación no me deja vivir...y ahora los expertos de burbuja me acojona con la hiperdeflacion...


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ago 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Faltan ovnis...
> 
> Ah, se me calló esto por aquí, igual es de interés para los terraplanistas
> 
> Los precios suman 4 meses en negativo: el IPC cae al -0,6% en julio ante la depreciación de ropa, calzado, productos frescos y alojamiento



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, falta un ovni que venga y te lleve muy lejos para que así dejes de molestar.

Así que no hay inflación, verdad?

O sea, que el precio de un simple brócoli que ha llegado a 2,90eur/Kg. o el precio de las patatas no han subido.
La gasolina tampoco a subido en las últimas semanas... la electricidad, más de lo mismo. Y la fibra de telecomunicaciones tampoco subió...
El recibo de autónomos tampoco ha subido, verdad?

O es que basas tu punto de vista en el IPC oficial?

Lo dicho, no ha salido otro gilipollas que con tal de llevar la contraria es capaz de decir cualquier cosa.


----------



## MIP (13 Ago 2020)

Es más fácil creer en los Reyes Magos que el dato de IPC oficial. 

Por otra parte es igualmente pueril pensar que los aprendices de brujo de los bancos centrales pueden tener controlada la inflación al nivel que quieran solo con la política monetaria. 

Ya ha quedado demostrado en otras ocasiones del pasado que una vez que el genio sale de la botella, es extremadamente difícil volver a meterlo dentro.


----------



## Anuminas (13 Ago 2020)

Una pregunta estos volúmenes tan grandes no serán simplemente fondos de inversión y etf haciendo caja? Lo que veo clara es la discrepancia entre stock y Spot, imagino que por todo el oro y plata virtual que existe en fondos.


----------



## Carlx (13 Ago 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Eres tan zoquete que no entiendes las cosas ni aunque te las repitan 20 veces.
> 
> La inflación YA HA OCURRIDO, y es lo que ha llevado los precios de los diferentes activos a burbujas contínuas, entre ellas la inmobiliaria, que da nombre al foro en el que llevas escribiendo, pero del que no aprendes, unos cuantos años.
> 
> De lo que he hablado en el post es de que esos activos burbujeados van a implosionar, a deflactar, llevándose por delante a bancos centrales, empresas zombies hiperendeudadas y a inútiles ignorantes y retrasasados de tu especie, confiados en la capacidad de su señor de restablecer el crecimiento y la normalidad.



La inflación ya ha ocurrido? Jaja, claro, hubo periodos inflacionarios a lo largo de la historia, eres un crack...

Ahora veamos la gran inflación inmobiliaria en la que estamos inmersos

Vivienda: inflación mensual en España 2016-2020 | Statista


----------



## Carlx (13 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, falta un ovni que venga y te lleve muy lejos para que así dejes de molestar.
> 
> Así que no hay inflación, verdad?
> 
> ...



No joder, para informarme no hago caso a las cifras oficiales, me fío de ti y de tu índice de inflación - bróccoli...

Hace años que dejé de hacer caso a la ciencia y a los datos y me tomo en serio a algunos expertos de burbuja


----------



## estupeharto (13 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Por si alguien duda del barco en el que estamos.
> 
> SP a escasos 13 puntos del máximo histórico de siempre. Con lo que está cayendo.
> Con una pandemia a nivel global. Pues ahí está. Fresco como una lechuga.
> ...



Así es. Y sigue la gente en la parra sin darse cuenta de lo que pasa.

Es muy sencillo, para quien no quiera entrar en análisis y demás. Resumido a monopoly de andar por casa.

Si estamos jugando al monopoly y cuando uno se queda sin blanca, en lugar de dejar de jugar y que sigan los otros,...
la banca le da más dinero y que siga jugando...
Y así sucesivamente....
¿Qué pasa?
Que el juego no tiene sentido.
No gana el mejor.
No gana nadie.
Nada vale nada, todo da igual.

Eso es un juego. Pero en la vida real hay consecuencias muy graves.

Y eso es lo que está pasando. El "papel" (nunca mejor dicho) lo aguanta todo.

Pero más adelante vendrá la realidad en plan apisonadora gigante

La gente sigue jugando al monopoly sin darse cuenta que esto es la vida real.
Siguen hablando de invertir en tal o en cual, sin darse cuenta de que están invirtiendo en muertos en vida.


Por otro lado, suele pasar que entra alguien y dice cosas del mundo al revés.
Puede ser por ignorancia y/o falta de interés en informarse (hasta aquí mismo podrían).
Pero una vez que se les ha respondido explícitamente a ellos y se reafirman, no cabe seguir en el tema.
O bien son trolls, CM's del sistema, recalcitrantes sin luces, cansinos, pesados, etc. Da igual lo que sean. Vienen a verter porquería en hilos de gente que está tratando temas de buenas maneras, y les importa un pepino todo.
Es mejor no entrar al trapo. Si dan mucho por culo, ignore y bye. Y ellos solitos se irán a otra parte con sus miserias.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Faltan ovnis...
> 
> 
> Los precios suman 4 meses en negativo: el IPC cae al -0,6% en julio ante la depreciación de ropa, calzado, productos frescos y alojamiento



Además de estúpido eres corto de miras. Tienes que buscar la información correcta, el gobierno miente de forma sistemática con el IPC, algunas mentiras son implícitas, como el que la vivienda no forme parte de la cesta de la compra siendo que una gran parte de la expansión va a burbujearla (recuerdas, BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA):







y otras mentiras son explícitas, como el cambio de aquellos productos que salen de la cesta que conforma la lista representativa cuando aumentan de precio (se argumenta que la gente deja de comprarlos, pero entonces no se refleja el cambio real en los precios), o el uso de los llamados coeficientes hedonistas que infraponderan subidas de precios cuando el producto refleja mejoras en calidad con el tiempo.

Tampoco entran en los índices de precios los valores de activos de bolsa y bonos, que también están amplia e insosteniblemente burbujeados:







Siendo como afirmas estar contra la acción de los poderosos y las élites, resulta patético verte comprar todos los argumentos dados por los gobiernos y los economistas afines, presidentes de bancos centrales y demás jauría mediática.

En mi opinión no es que seas un troll, llevas años con los mismos mensajes, lo que eres es un borrego ignorante sin más, con el añadido de que eres socialista y eso ya, la cura es jodida si a tus años aún estás en esas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Es más fácil creer en los Reyes Magos que el dato de IPC oficial.
> 
> Por otra parte es igualmente pueril pensar que los aprendices de brujo de los bancos centrales pueden tener controlada la inflación al nivel que quieran solo con la política monetaria.
> 
> Ya ha quedado demostrado en otras ocasiones del pasado que una vez que el genio sale de la botella, es extremadamente difícil volver a meterlo dentro.



Más fácil y más bonito. 
Todo cambio en los años 80 en USA ese país que como buenos piratas ánglos, tienen el remedio casero para poder atacarte sin que te des ni cuenta. 
"La inflación selectiva", si el conejo ha bajado de precio y el pollo a subido, pues quito el conejo de la cesta de la compra y pongo el pollo, y se quedan tan anchos!.... Claro que si wappi...


----------



## estupeharto (13 Ago 2020)

Dice el refrán:

Dime con quien andas y te diré quién eres.


Echo en falta un refrán que diga:

Si a estas alturas todavía te crees lo que dicen los que gobiernan, tienes un problemón de difícil solución


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2020)

La cita es al revés...


----------



## Carlx (13 Ago 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Además de estúpido eres corto de miras. Tienes que buscar la información correcta, el gobierno miente de forma sistemática con el IPC, algunas mentiras son implícitas, como el que la vivienda no forme parte de la cesta de la compra siendo que una gran parte de la expansión va a burbujearla (recuerdas, BURBUJA INMOBILIARIA):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 401403
> 
> ...



Ya cojiste otro berrinche cuando se te lleva la contraria? No maduras eh? 

Otra vez, veamos la hiperinflación actual en la vivienda... 

Vivienda: inflación mensual en España 2016-2020 | Statista

Esto no va de socialismo o liberalismo, va de creerte que entiendes la economía, creerte tus propias fantasías y retorcer la realidad hasta el terraplanismo. 

Tú nick en burbuja te está devorando


----------



## estupeharto (13 Ago 2020)

Ahí tenemos la historia para conocerla y aprender de ella.
Es fascinante y enriquecedora. Y está todo ahí.

A lo largo de la historia ha habido cambios importantes, que han marcado épocas. 
El desarrollo humano, de la tecnología, etc. nos ha llevado hasta aquí.

Todo el mundo tiene en mente momentos importantes de la historia, que hicieron cambiar el mundo.
Nos viene a la mente a bote pronto el imperio romano y la posterior caída. Mucho que aprender ahí.
Se ha repetido con otros imperios.
El paso a la Edad Media. El Renacimiento. Las guerras, que no falten. La Revolución francesa, abolición de los poderes establecidos, el terror.
Más guerras, explotación. La distribución de fronteras y países. La industrialización. El capitalismo. La globalización.
El avance tecnológico. La guerra sucia. Los títeres políticos. El poder en la sombra. 

Parece que hemos llegado a una saturación. El sistema está como bloqueado. No avanza ya como avanzaba. Muchos millones de personas, miseria y pobreza, conflictos, unos pocos con el poder. 
Parece que están buscando soluciones, que pasan por controlar a la gente, restringir las libertades y disminuir la población.
El sistema monetario que se eligió hace 50 años parece que agoniza matando.

Por todo eso, esto no parece una crisis sin más, una crisis cíclica que viene y va. Como si todo fuera a volver a funcionar con 3en1 como en la odiosa publicidad machacona.

No es ser catastrofista ni chorradas. Es ver lo que está pasando y no ser un borrego que se limita a comer la hierba que le dejan comer.

¿Veis esto así? Como un cambio histórico. Fin del capitalismo y entrada en nueva era.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ago 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Ya cojiste otro berrinche cuando se te lleva la contraria? No maduras eh?
> 
> Otra vez, veamos la hiperinflación actual en la vivienda...
> 
> ...




¿Pretendes rebatirme con una estadística de 4 años?


----------



## Tolagu (13 Ago 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> No joder, para informarme no hago caso a las cifras oficiales, me fío de ti y de tu índice de inflación - bróccoli...
> 
> Hace años que dejé de hacer caso a la ciencia y a los datos y me tomo en serio a algunos expertos de burbuja



Y, sin ánimo de ofender, ¿ nos puedes decir dónde están los billones de papelitos impresos ? ¿dónde está el terrible aumento de masa monetaria?
¿ No será que está en la bolsa y en inmobiliaria, en las burbujas ?
¿ Es posible que la única manera que tenga la FED de reducir la masa sea mediante el hostión de los mercados ?


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Más fácil y más bonito.
> Todo cambio en los años 80 en USA ese país que como buenos piratas ánglos, tienen el remedio casero para poder atacarte sin que te des ni cuenta.
> "La inflación selectiva", si el conejo ha bajado de precio y el pollo a subido, pues quito el conejo de la cesta de la compra y pongo el pollo, y se quedan tan anchos!.... Claro que si wappi...



Aquí el payaso de @Carlx pretende burlarse porque pongo como ejemplo inflacionario el brócoli y las patatas.

Lo que hay que ver, otro imbécil al ignore


----------



## cuidesemele (13 Ago 2020)

Impresionante ver la batalla 1635<->1625. Como se mueven esos 10€. Parce canal bajista pero vamos, aqui disparan con bala. A ver como termina. Yo estuve alli! que dicen algunos


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2020)

Curiosidad

Mike Maloney tiene más de 500 onzas de plata por cada una de oro



Yo estoy en 1:83.
Estaba en 1:100 hace no demasiado.


----------



## Forcopula (13 Ago 2020)

Yo ando por 1:110 más o menos... 

Pero vamos eso es que el amigo Mike tiene bien de pastiche.


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ago 2020)

Considero muy interesante lo que aquí se comenta:


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Yo ando por 1:110 más o menos...
> 
> Pero vamos eso es que el amigo Mike tiene bien de pastiche.



Pues yo ando, en el otro lado, no llego ni a 1/3.


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Ago 2020)

Esto puede ser un clásico,.... 2018/2025$ y segundo impulso corrector hasta el 1.800.

O igual no estáis para clásicos y nos vamos para arriba sin visitar el muro, aunque eso no estaría asegurado si no rompemos máximos o por lo menos 2060.
Yo le doy a la primera opción 60% segunda 40%


----------



## Tichy (13 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Curiosidad
> 
> Mike Maloney tiene más de 500 onzas de plata por cada una de oro
> 
> ...



3 onzas de oro por cada 100 de plata. Vamos, 1:33


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (13 Ago 2020)

Equipo amarillo 1 
Equipo blanco 50


----------



## nedantes (13 Ago 2020)

ratio 1:18 aprox


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Curiosidad
> 
> Mike Maloney tiene más de 500 onzas de plata por cada una de oro
> 
> ...



Jode... Lo que ha envejecido en los últimos 10 años


----------



## Atolladero (13 Ago 2020)

Bonitas predicciones de Christopher Aaron para recuperar el ánimo de los metaleros. ¡Dios le oiga!


----------



## Atolladero (13 Ago 2020)

Putabolsa lo interesane del video es la parte dónde preve la recuperación a partir del minuto 11. Mi inglés me da lo justo para seguir a este pavo, tiene la pronunciación más clara que he escuchado a un puto anglo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Ago 2020)

Atolladero dijo:


> Bonitas predicciones de Christopher Aaron para recuperar el ánimo de los metaleros. ¡Dios le oiga!



Resumo un poco lo que he entendido con mi pacoingles

El tio hace una comparativa de tres momentos en que se supero el máximo.

En los tres momentos el jorro hace un movimiento parecido

1 Poco despues de superar maximos recorte entre el 4 y el 9%. Se corresponderia con la bajada de esta semana.

2 Subida de entre el 15 y el 25% que tendra lugar, en este caso, antes de finales del 2020.

3 Recorte brutal entre el 20 y el 25%. Podria llegar a volver a perforar los 2000. Podria (esto es de mi cosecha) coincidir con el esperado catacrak de octubre. En el video dice que sera a finales 2020 o principios 21 Es el momento de no entrar en pánico y hacer las ultimas compras de mineras y metales... 

La subida de verdad empezará a partir de ahi

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Loignorito (13 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Es más fácil creer en los Reyes Magos que el dato de IPC oficial.
> 
> Por otra parte es igualmente pueril pensar que los aprendices de brujo de los bancos centrales pueden tener controlada la inflación al nivel que quieran solo con la política monetaria.
> 
> Ya ha quedado demostrado en otras ocasiones del pasado que una vez que el genio sale de la botella, es extremadamente difícil volver a meterlo dentro.



Lo más lamentable de todo esto, es que analizar y concluir de forfma correcta como se desarrolla la economía y más en estos casos, resulta contraproducente, pues los emrcados se sostienen con "la fé" de los inversores. Alarmar los empequeñece y en ocasiones los aniquila. Mantener una mentira en economía, en ocasiones la convierte en una verdad. Un activo actualmente insolvente, con un poco de fe se convierte en lo opuesto, o no. Pero lo cierto es que influir en la percepción que el público tiene sobre los mercados o empresas, o inversiones concretas, trastorna su devenir, sea para mejor o para peor. Y es que la economía y las inversiones son como cualquier religión, al menos en parte.

Con la perorata anterior no pretendo decir que debemos mantener la opinión de cara a la galería, de que "todo va bien". Solo pretendo hacer patente lo obvio para quien se pare a reflexionar.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2020)

¿A lo mejor no es que nosotros mismos nos ponemos por debajo del lugar que nos corresponde? ¿o que seguimos modas o actitudes implantadas por esos mismos que nos quieren desmerecer? y tiene guasa la cosa, cuando "los payos" estos, descendientes de esos salvajes sin alfabeto, descendientes de aquellos que tuvieron que adaptar su troglodita y primitivo hablar a este, con el consabido desbarajuste constante que cualquiera con interés puede observar en ello, que esos mismos, sean quienes ahora desvirtuan la lengua de la primera nación de Europa y todo lo que la comprende. Y con la lengua el resto y a nosotros.

Nuestra lengua no es "Paco". Es por contra, la más bella, dinámica y completa de todo el orbe. Y se adapta perfectamente al alfabeto latino, tanto como si ya desde antes de los romanos, hubiese sido nuestro. Y ojo, hay quien así lo dice. Mientras tanto, los anglosajones a menudo se preguntan, si la "A" se pronuncia "A", o "Ei", o "E", o a saber como. Más lo cierto, es que si pueden escribir es por haberse nutrido de la cultura mediterránea.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ago 2020)

No os metáis con la pérfida albión...


----------



## Multinick2020 (14 Ago 2020)

No he visto el vídeo, pero si habla en extranjero, sale en el YouTube y viste con corbata, tiene razón en todo lo que diga.


----------



## cuidesemele (14 Ago 2020)

Pues nada hoy mas de lo mismo: te lo subo a 60 y vamos en canal bajista jugando hasto los 40, 30, 25 etc. No entiendo nada.

@putabolsa yo te leo y intento entender lo que dices, pero a mi ritmo. Asi que aqui al menos uno que aun no se aprovecha de lo que dices pero si que le gusta.

Por poner un ejemplo no entiendo que esta pasando ahora mismo (martes). A lo que comentas:

_Desde el estropicio del martes estamos en zona de peligro tanto en el Oro como en la Plata.Y seguiremos estando en zona de peligro hasta que no se llegue a determinados niveles o toque ciertos precios_

Me encantaria entender que dices, que precios y como has llegado a esa conclusion. Oye por pedir que no quede  Basicamente me estoy planteando comprarme mi primera onza/media/1/10 lo que sea de oro. Veo en el COT que los commercials pueden meter una de cortos y espero que lo dejen en 1600 (porque yo lo valgo). Pero PdL comento no se que de los cortos y que no queria estar sus pieles y los margin calls. Y tu comentas acerca de unos precios.

Total que aun no tengo las ideas ordenadas para tomar una decision, pero leerte si ;-)


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ago 2020)

A mi ver eres uno de los mejores analistas del foro y muchos nos tomamos muy en serio lo que dices, al menos yo, que solo soy un aficionado en el tema de bolsa y totalmente novato en tema de mp, y si intento usar una herramienta no es otra que el sentido común.

Lo del video tienes razón que una extrapolación de solo tres casos al futuro no es muy fiable y que no da argumentos tecnicos, pero a mi vale como "hoja de ruta" de lo que puede pasar pues cuadra con lo que veo, te doy mis argumentos.

Me cuadra que la tendencia del oro va a ser alcista a l/p porque el panorama esta fatal y cada vez la gente buscará más los mp.

Me cuadra que asisteremos a una bajada muy importante del oro (y de todo lo demas) en los proximos meses porque todo lo demás está tan burbujeado que cuando corrija arrastrara al oro, y ese movimiento se magnificará porblos que mueven los hilos que quieren espantar a toda la gente posible de la reliquia barbara.

Respecto la subida del 20% tras la correccion de esta semana, puede darse o no darse. Aunque como dices está aun en zona de peligro...ya se verá. Otro forero, creo que Depeche decia que ni iba a subir ni a bajar, si no que se mantendria lateral unos meses hasta la gran corrección...

En cualquier caso creo que el dibujo en lineas generales es correcto y tenerlo en mente nos puede servir a los novatos para no entrar en pánico si vemos al oro bajar un 20% en un día... Seguiremos tus analisis para intentar anticiparnos en la medida de lo posible






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Ago 2020)

Personalmente creo que el oro tiene que bajar hasta la media móvil 200, aproximadamente, que actualmente pasa por 1750 dólares. A partir de ahí, si todo va normal y no tenemos crash, tendría que iniciar otro impulso alcista.


----------



## cuidesemele (14 Ago 2020)

Gracias por la respuesta. Si los tiros van por alli. Yo, pq en el pasado me funciono en FX, suelo fijarme primero en RSI + Bollinger. Pero los movimientos del COT se han de tener en cuenta, tambien los cortos, margin call, etc. Aun no he conseguido montarme una pelicula que me convenza. Y me preguntaba que indicadores deberias estar usando si ves que te afinan.

A seguir leyendo. Yo ni idea de qu predecir. Solo cruzar los dedos para que el COT lo mueva a 1600€ y entrar. Si se va a los $1750 ~ 1500€ lo pillare. Si se va en subida libre pues lo perdi.


----------



## Membroza (14 Ago 2020)

He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.







He comprado un tubo así de Krugerrands. ¿Vosotros quitáis el sello y abrís el bote o lo dejáis tal cual? Pregunto porque no sé si tiene importancia a la hora de revender.


----------



## Erzam (14 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo ha comprado en una tienda de renombre, yo no lo abriria.


----------



## Tichy (14 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo siempre lo abro y reviso. A mí no me ha ocurrido, pero un forero contaba que le llegó uno con 19 monedas (comprado en tienda de supuesto prestigio).

Luego al cerrarlo, recomiendo sellarlo con bastante cinta en la ranura, para minorar todo lo posible la entrada de aire y retrasar el ennegrecimiento. De todos modos, que sepáis que el plástico de los tubos es poroso al oxígeno y al cabo de los años las monedas del fondo, la cabecera y los cantos de la mayoría estarán con una pátina de oxidación en mayor o menor grado.


----------



## mr_nobody (14 Ago 2020)

Gay de Liebana dice que inflacion, la FED dice también que inflación,....

¿Por qué invertir en oro durante la crisis del coronavirus?


----------



## brigante 88 (14 Ago 2020)

Desde luego que yo lo habriria y contaría , yo también he visto "nuevos tubos con 19oz". Aparte observa y disfruta de tu tesoro, te aseguro que es muy satisfactorio. 



Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muttley (14 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> He comprado un tubo así de Krugerrands. ¿Vosotros quitáis el sello y abrís el bote o lo dejáis tal cual? Pregunto porque no sé si tiene importancia a la hora de revender.



Enhorabuena.

Yo abriría por dos razones 

1-La primera porque tienes que comprobar que las monedas son las que has pedido.
Asegúrate de cerrar bien y seguir colocando la bolsita o el “corchito” antihumedad dentro.
Además si abres verás plata 999. En el momento que tengas una en la mano, verás su peso y su brillo. Algo especial. Te garantizo que no serán las últimas. Entenderás siempre ha sido dinero. (Que no digo que no lo entiendas ahora, digo que teniendo una en la mano va a reafirmar muy mucho lo que ya sabes en “teoría”. 

2- Cuando vendas, lo harás a más de 100 euros la onza. 
Eso son más de 2000 por tubo. Seguramente tengas que venderlas por unidades, con lo que tendrás que abrir el sello de todas formas y comprar cápsulas.


----------



## PLACOINS (14 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que si abrimos un tubo o un blister estamos haciendo algo mal , pero lo único que hacemos es asegurarnos que lo que realmente viene dentro, es lo que queremos que venga. No pasa nada, o eso pienso yo , por quitar una pegatina que precinta el tubo de plástico , sin apenas valor, cuando lo que realmente tiene valor es lo de dentro. Con unos guantes y con mucho cuidado podrás disfrutar de las piezas y tener la fijeza de lo que viene dentro. Si no abrimos los tubos tocamos solo plástico . Un saludo y enhorabuena por la nueva adquisición


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque no dudo que esten todas yo tambien la abriría. Es moneda bullion, no se trata de incunables. Date el gusto de sentir su peso y tacto.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Erzam (14 Ago 2020)

Voy a empezar a abrir tubos, a ver que me encuentro, que no he abierto ninguno. Es más, cuando los recibo los envuelvo en papel de burbujas y posteriormente les doy 2 o 3 vueltas con cinta aislante.


----------



## Tolagu (14 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Gay de Liebana dice que inflacion, la FED dice también que inflación,....
> 
> ¿Por qué invertir en oro durante la crisis del coronavirus?



La FED ????

*Coño es como lo de los pirómanos que luego están en las brigadas de bomberos rurales !!!!

Mirad, en mi humilde opinión, lo único que les está salvando de la demolición del sistema es que la hiperinflacción que están generando se la tragan los mercados financieros y la inmobiliaria. Bien gordotes los tenemos a ambos, bien burbujeados.*

Sólo os pongo un simil ahora que muchos andaréis por las playas. ¿ Alguno recuerda haber hinchado un colchón de playa a pulmón, o a pedal ? Se tarda, cuesta, vas metiendo presión y presión y parece que no ocurre nada. Sigues y parece que ya va cogiendo forma. Coño que después de 10 minutos sin parar de darle, cuando ya no te queda ná de ná dentro, cuando tus pulmones están para que te hagan una radiografía tipo co-vid, ya lo tienes. Joder, lo he conseguido, ya me puedo tumbar !!! 

Y entonces, por un simple palito, una anilla de una lata, cualquier nimiedad........ PUFFFFFF y en segundos se te ha quedado en nada.

Así veo yo el momento que vivimos. Y me importa un huevo si estoy equivocado, al fin y al cabo, en inversiones, casi todos lo están.

Por último, *@putabolsa* que si que estamos aquí algunos que te leemos e incluso te hacemos caso. Yo no confío demasiado en el técnico porque me pasa lo mismo que con la gallina y el huevo. No se si las figuras las dibujamos nosotros con nuestras compras y ventas, o compramos y vendemos por las figuras.


----------



## Beto (14 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo abriría y sobaria un poco...pero con guantes


----------



## FranMen (14 Ago 2020)

Más madera. Hiperinflación asegurada, ¿en 6 meses, 1 año?
Trump anuncia que ordenó realizar "pagos directos a todos los estadounidenses": 3.400 dólares para las familias de cuatro miembros


----------



## ping27 (14 Ago 2020)

Yo creo que el precinto no sirve como seguro de nada a la hora de cuando vayas a venderlas. Como comprador yo pensaría que es muy fácil quitar el precinto intacto con un disolvente de pegamento y volver a pegarlo con otro pegamento... incluso aunque hacer esto fuera complicado. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el valor que va a alcanzar ese tubo lleno, en el futuro, como comenta *Muttley*

Ese precinto me recuerda a la raya negra de los billetes 

Y esto de los billetitos me recuerda a que en cualquier momento te pueden venir diciendo que ya no son capaces de fabricar billetes infalsificables y por eso los prohíben. Aunque habiendo visto como estan las cosas, esta claro que escusas no les faltan, y ni eso es necesario.



Lo de Trump creo que es una noticia de hace 6 días ya, es básicamente la renovación de las paguitas que empezaron a dar allá por abril o cuando fuera. 1200$ por cotizante y 500$ por hijo. Es lo que ha burbujeado más aún los mercados estos últimos días. Ahora cuando empieza a caer la bolsa un 3% ya entran en pánico y buscan otro estímulo...No vayan a venir los chinos a comprarles todo a precio de saldo


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Ago 2020)

Buenísima ésta carta que le envío un español a un Youtuber stacker gringo. Fijo que es forero el tío. @Rafacoins eres tú?


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buenísima ésta carta que le envío un español a un Youtuber stacker gringo. Fijo que es forero el tío. @Rafacoins eres tú?



Hostia tío, 15 minutos de vídeo. Si son tan largos dejad un resumen o algo


----------



## Dadaria (14 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buenísima ésta carta que le envío un español a un Youtuber stacker gringo. Fijo que es forero el tío. @Rafacoins eres tú?



Video repetido, de todas formas esta bastante bien


----------



## Dadaria (14 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Hostia tío, 15 minutos de vídeo. Si son tan largos dejad un resumen o algo



Repasa una carta de un español, en la que se ve lo que todos aquí sabemos, como que comprar plata en europa es más dificil que en USA, los impuestos que nos crujen aquí, y el hecho de que la FNMT no emita ninguna bullion, a pesar de nuestra historia y tal (los cabrones se esfuerzan en hacer monedas caras y feas ).


----------



## Porestar (14 Ago 2020)

También yo me he estrenado con la plata. ¿Cómo veis haber comprado unos 105g de plata 925 y otros tantos de 800, en monedas precintadas individualmente, por 100€ en total?


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buenísima ésta carta que le envío un español a un Youtuber stacker gringo. Fijo que es forero el tío. @Rafacoins eres tú?



Esta simpatico el vídeo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Ago 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yankee es una maquina, 15 min no son nada, se te pasan enseguida, yo sigo unos 10-15 stackers.



De hecho a ese canal llegué tras una recomendación que hiciste en otro post


----------



## crufel (15 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Repasa una carta de un español, en la que se ve lo que todos aquí sabemos, como que comprar plata en europa es más dificil que en USA, los impuestos que nos crujen aquí, y el hecho de que la FNMT no emita ninguna bullion, a pesar de nuestra historia y tal (los cabrones se esfuerzan en hacer monedas caras y feas ).



¿Y si hiciera nos un chance org al menos para pedir un billón español? Es que la fnmt parece que vive en otro mundo


----------



## crufel (15 Ago 2020)

Bullion español quiero


----------



## estanflacion (15 Ago 2020)

Did Buffett Just Bet Against The US? Berkshire Buys Barrick Gold, Dumps Goldman


----------



## Membroza (15 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Did Buffett Just Bet Against The US? Berkshire Buys Barrick Gold, Dumps Goldman



No creo que contradiga su filosofía. Él está en contra de acumular metales, pero no está en contra de invertir en empresas que producen cash flows de forma sostenida, ya sea ofreciendo seguros (Geiko), vendiendo electrónica (Apple), servicios de rating (Moody's) o minando oro (Barrick).

No lo veo una contradicción.


----------



## Daviot (15 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando compramos bullion de plata no está de más tratar de evitar las molestas manchas de leche. A pesar de que las krugerrands son bonitas presentan problemas importantes por este tipo de manchas.

La próxima vez mejor Maples de 2018 en adelante sólo, mochuelos, arcas y cualquiera de la Perth Mint excepto el canguro bullion que también saca manchas de leche cosa fina.

Las britannia a veces también dan problemas.

Estos lingotes de plata, se pueden comprar a precio bullion cuando salen, tienen tirada limitada, son bonitos, coleccionables, revalorizables.


----------



## Membroza (15 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Cuando compramos bullion de plata no está de más tratar de evitar las molestas manchas de leche. A pesar de que las krugerrands son bonitas presentan problemas importantes por este tipo de manchas.
> 
> La próxima vez mejor Maples de 2018 en adelante sólo, mochuelos, arcas y cualquiera de la Perth Mint excepto el canguro bullion que también saca manchas de leche cosa fina.
> 
> ...



¿Cuáles son las monedas de mochuelos y arcas? ¿Las manchas esas son por la humedad? ¿Se pueden prevenir de alguna forma?


----------



## Daviot (15 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las monedas de mochuelos y arcas? ¿Las manchas esas son por la humedad? ¿Se pueden prevenir de alguna forma?



No se pueden prevenir y lo jodido es que compras las monedas y están bien y luego igual al cabo del año o de 2 años te aparecen.

Hay monedas certificadas que van dentro de los slabs que son más o menos estancos y estando ahí dentro empiezan a mostrar manchas de leche.

Lo mejor es evitar las Mints que no toman medidas contra esto o comprar monedas con calidad por encima de bullion a precio bullion y que no den estos problemas.

El problema viene porque las planchas donde se acuñan las monedas no se han limpiado como deberían y presentan algún tipo de resto químico que las causa. La Mint canadiense solucionó este problema en 2018 con un nuevo proceso que las evita. Pero eso sí todas las anteriores a 2018 tienen muchas probabilidades de tener manchas de leche.


----------



## Erzam (15 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las monedas de mochuelos y arcas? ¿Las manchas esas son por la humedad? ¿Se pueden prevenir de alguna forma?



Los mochuelos son los Búhos de Atenas.
Las Arcas son las Arcas de Noé de Armenia.

Por cierto, ambas son unas monedas muy bonitas para ser bullion puro y duro y, con las arcas, evitas tener a la señora detrás.


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Ago 2020)

Os lo dan todo hecho, sin necesidad de escarbar en la mina, sin sufrir riesgos ni pesares y ponéis pegas a unas manchitas de nada.

Seguro que no os importaría que esta tuviera manchas de leche.


----------



## Tichy (15 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Os lo dan todo hecho, sin necesidad de escarbar en la mina, sin sufrir riesgos ni pesares y ponéis pegas a unas manchitas de nada.
> 
> Seguro que no os importaría que esta tuviera manchas de leche.
> 
> ...



Hombre, según, en las manchas de leche es importante identificar el origen.


----------



## Tichy (15 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> No se pueden prevenir y lo podido es que compras las monedas y están bien y luego igual al cabo del año o de 2 años te aparecen.
> 
> Hay monedas certificadas que van dentro de los slabs que son más o menos estancos y estando ahí dentro empiezan a mostrar manchas de leche.
> 
> ...



Lo de que la mint canadiense ha solucionado el problema no es la primera vez que lo dicen. Veremos si ahora es verdad. 
Aparte de los Maples, hay colecciones con algo de premium, como las polares de 1,5 Oz, que en mayor o menor medida no se libra ni una de las manchas. Unas tardan más en salir y otras menos, pero afecta a prácticamente todas.


----------



## ancapo (15 Ago 2020)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Y si hiciera nos un chance org al menos para pedir un billón español? Es que la fnmt parece que vive en otro mundo



Yo creo que unos cuántos lo apoyaríamos ¿A alguien se le ocurre otro tipo de campaña más efectiva que un change.org?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (15 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Os lo dan todo hecho, sin necesidad de escarbar en la mina, sin sufrir riesgos ni pesares y ponéis pegas a unas manchitas de nada.
> 
> Seguro que no os importaría que esta tuviera manchas de leche.
> 
> ...



Y os preocupais por las manchas de leche?,.... pues a mi me pasa con las manchas de leche como con el lunar, me la comería hasta con mascarilla, y para las manchas de leche le mojaria una magdalena. 

Por cierto, yo tengo Lunares I y II con manchas de leche (técnicamente la P es la mint más avanzada en acuñación) es cierto que todas las mint han mejorado bastante, el problema principal viene por el producto químico desengrasante que se le inyecta al cuño para que suelte el cospel una vez acuñado y no repita golpe de prensa por segunda vez inutilizado la moneda, viene de viejo, ya le pasaba a los romanos acuñando a golpe de martillo, no habéis visto ningún denario con el anverso incrustado al revés en el reverso?....
No obsesionarse con esas manchas NUNCA QUITAN VALOR al precio de la plata, los 31.1 gramos siguen estando en su sitio, otra cosa es que como coleccionista no quiera pagarte 150€ por un Spiderman si tiene una mancha e intente bajarte el precio. 
Por cierto la fama la tienen las maples y la mint canadiense, pero en un principio la mint que más problemas tubo fue la Austriaca con sus primeras filarmonicas.


----------



## Multinick2020 (15 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> He comprado por primera vez plata física, ya que parezco el tío Gilito sólo con oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mismo vas a venderlo en unos años y te toca abrirlo delante del comprador y lo tienes lleno de cantos rodaos de rio.


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (15 Ago 2020)

¿Es posible comprar oro con envío a España con premium sobre spot de como mucho el 5%?

Veo que lo mínimo que se puede conseguir por compras “pequeñas” (menos de 1000 euros por pedido) es de un 9,2%.


----------



## Membroza (15 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No obsesionarse con esas manchas NUNCA QUITAN VALOR al precio de la plata, los 31.1 gramos siguen estando en su sitio, otra cosa es que como coleccionista no quiera pagarte 150€ por un Spiderman si tiene una mancha e intente bajarte el precio.



Vi monedas de Spiderman, Thor y demás personajes. Me pregunté quién quería ese tipo de monedas


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (15 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Vi monedas de Spiderman, Thor y demás personajes. Me pregunté quién quería ese tipo de monedas



Hay mucha gente rara por ahí. 






Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Membroza (15 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Los mochuelos son los Búhos de Atenas.
> Las Arcas son las Arcas de Noé de Armenia.
> 
> Por cierto, ambas son unas monedas muy bonitas para ser bullion puro y duro y, con las arcas, evitas tener a la señora detrás.



El Arca de Noé está bien, pero el búho es precioso.


----------



## ping27 (16 Ago 2020)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Y si hiciera nos un chance org al menos para pedir un billón español? Es que la fnmt parece que vive en otro mundo



Comentarios como este, y los que dicen que las monedas de 12€ son más seguras porque siempre tienes asegurados los 12€ devuelta, me hacen perder la fe en este foro 

La economía real no funciona así. ¿Invertirías dinero en una compañia que produzca bullion en Espiña? ¿Crees que puede llegar a ser remotamente rentable?

Que sí, que vivimos en un país de pandereta con subvenciones y paguitas que solo usan para corrupción. Y que _"se crearía empleo público y bla bla"_ Pero crear una mint para importar la plata y vendernosla a nosotros a precios de spot ya sería pasarse. Mejor construír aeropuertos.

En marzo pudímos comprar plata a precios que hacian perder dinero a muchas mineras (menos de 15€). Yo me consideraría afortunado que aún nos den tanta plata a cambio de poco humo.

Las aberracines de la FNMT, solo como chiste, por favor. Parece que su única intención es alejar al público de los metales preciosos, con semejantes insultos al metal en el que estan estampados.


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Ago 2020)

ping27 dijo:


> En marzo pudímos comprar plata a precios que hacian perder dinero a muchas mineras (menos de 15€). Yo me consideraría afortunado que aún nos den tanta plata a cambio de poco humo.



Monedas de 1 Oz por menos de 15€ entiendo que antes de que saliera el moreno de la OMS a anunciar oficialmente la pandemia (día 12) porque como haya sido después de eso la dicha solo habrá durado unas cuantas horas... Ya luego todo estaba a 17, 21, 23, 26 y hasta +30€, sí, en marzo también. Hablo de bullion común y corriente.


----------



## Muttley (16 Ago 2020)

Es un problema de actitud que ha evolucionado en un problema de aptitud. 
Quién gana y quién pierde si la FNMT saca una serie bullion de 1M de piezas con diseño cambiante cada año tipo Kookaburra y lo llaman “Toro” ( Por ejemplo, pero imaginad algo que tenga conexión con animales o cultura de España) de onzas 999.
Y si además sacan alguna más limitadas de 30000 unidades con cierto sentido artístico, para llegar a otros clientes que busquen más premium (con su tirada proof, oro...).

Ganar? El consumidor , el coleccionista y el inversionista. 

Perder?

Pierde la dirección de operaciones y estrategia que tienen que diseñar una nueva línea de producto desde cero. 

El equipo de diseño que tiene que ponerse a diseñar algo internacional y atractivo tras años de dormitar en los despachos “diseñando“ monedas de estilo recurrente, casposas Estilo galería del coleccionista.

Pierde también los compradores de oro y plata, que tienen que esforzarse en localizar y comprar material para tiradas grandes a precios atractivos. Envíos a España. Almacén.

Pierden los acuñadores, que tienen que ponerse las pilas en nuevas técnicas, fondo ultra espejo, nuevas máquinas. Todo para ser técnicamente competitivos y plasmar el diseño en la moneda de manera perfecta. 

Pierden También los de marketing. Si los hay que ahora no lo tengo muy claro. Tienen que ir a las revistas especializadas del sector, Poner banners en web especializadas, contactar con todas las tiendas americanas y europeas para informar del producto.

Pierden los comerciales, que tiene que ir a todos los Coin shows de Europa, America y Asia, montar un stand y ofrecerlo a mayoristas y coleccionistas, cuando ahora no salen ni de la oficina. .

Pierden los financieros que ahora tienen que jugar con números más grandes y hacer posible una moneda bullion que funcione a la venta con spot+21%. Y la serie corta con spot+50%.. Ya no vale el spot +400% como ahora con valor facial 50 euros. Para eso no hace falta pensar mucho. Además tienen que cubrirse con derivados frente a la compra nominal de metal precioso, para asegurar un coste máximo por unidad.

Todos los departamentos anteriores son funcis, con su sueldecito seguro donde lo más importante es hacer los billeticos de euros y las monedas de curso legal. 
Se llevan calentito su sueldo SIN TENER que pensar y SIN TENER que mejorar los beneficios operativos y poner a España en el mercado mundial de moneda como estaba hace 200 años. 
Pase lo que pase van a cobrar. 
Por qué hacer algo que cuesta mucho, cuando viven estupendamente ahora haciendo series para jubilados de clase media alta, ex legionarios, monárquicos del Hola (esto no va para ofender a nadie, creo que se entiende el perfil) y señoras maduras.


----------



## Membroza (16 Ago 2020)

¿Veis razonable de precio comprar Canguros a 26,08 € estando el spot a 22,32 €? No controlo bien los márgenes por ahora.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Es un problema de actitud que ha evolucionado en un problema de aptitud.
> Quién gana y quién pierde si la FNMT saca una serie bullion de 1M de piezas con diseño cambiante cada año tipo Kookaburra y lo llaman “Toro” ( Por ejemplo, pero imaginad algo que tenga conexión con animales o cultura de España) de onzas 999.
> Y si además sacan alguna más limitadas de 30000 unidades con cierto sentido artístico, para llegar a otros clientes que busquen más premium (con su tirada proof, oro...).
> 
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, aunque no conozca las entrañas de la Fnmt, yo juraría que técnicamente están preparados para hacer un buen bullion, esos fondos proff y ologramas incrustados en colores que sacan aveces no se hacen con maquinaria Paco, técnicamente no es nada fácil, otra cosa es que su producto trae la firma de ortera del Reino en casi todo lo que toca, pero eso no es por falta de maquinaria cualificada, es muy posible que sea como mencionas por dejadez y acomodamiento, en cuanto a metal, me da a mi que España puede ser que tenga plata acumulada aún, aunque no de datos de ello, recordar que las reservas más grandes del mundo de plata después de USA fueron las españolas, del 36 en adelante se le pierden la pista, pero yo dudo mucho que esa plata viajará a Cartagena para enviarla a Moscú como pasó con el oro, por lo menos no hay constancia de ello, el expolio fue con el oro, tanto a Moscú como a París como a México, había mucho oro que expoliar como para ir moviendo tantos miles de toneladas de plata que tenían un bajo precio, desde luego lo del oro da para varios libros pero lo de la plata ya ni te cuento, igual el chepas sabe algo y tiene tanta prisa de la III republica.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿Veis razonable de precio comprar Canguros a 26,08 € estando el spot a 22,32 €? No controlo bien los márgenes por ahora.



Es muy fácil calcular un precio justo en la plata, igual que con el oro. 
Oro. Precio spot más entre un 3/5% (para que coma algo el que lo vende), es un precio muy justo. 
Plata. Precio spot más el IVA del país más ese 3/5% (para que coma algo el que lo vende) es un precio muy justo. 

Osea plata a spot +24/26% es buen precio.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> ¿Veis razonable de precio comprar Canguros a 26,08 € estando el spot a 22,32 €? No controlo bien los márgenes por ahora.



En goldsilver tienes pandas de 2015 a ~24'60€/oz 1 oz SILVER PANDA 2015 - GOLDSILVER.BE dependiendo de la cantidad te sale más a cuenta o no. Luego está los problemas ya mencionados de dicha tienda..


----------



## Dadaria (16 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, aunque no conozca las entrañas de la Fnmt, yo juraría que técnicamente están preparados para hacer un buen bullion, esos fondos proff y ologramas incrustados en colores que sacan aveces no se hacen con maquinaria Paco, técnicamente no es nada fácil, otra cosa es que su producto trae la firma de ortera del Reino en casi todo lo que toca, pero eso no es por falta de maquinaria cualificada, es muy posible que sea como mencionas por dejadez y acomodamiento, en cuanto a metal, me da a mi que España puede ser que tenga plata acumulada aún, aunque no de datos de ello, recordar que las reservas más grandes del mundo de plata después de USA fueron las españolas, del 36 en adelante se le pierden la pista, pero yo dudo mucho que esa plata viajará a Cartagena para enviarla a Moscú como pasó con el oro, por lo menos no hay constancia de ello, el expolio fue con el oro, tanto a Moscú como a París como a México, había mucho oro que expoliar como para ir moviendo tantos miles de toneladas de plata que tenían un bajo precio, desde luego lo del oro da para varios libros pero lo de la plata ya ni te cuento, igual el chepas sabe algo y tiene tanta prisa de la III republica.



¿De cuanto podría ser aproximadamente esas reservas de plata? Supongo que las dos crisis que nos hemos comido desde 2008 habrán hecho que esta se reduzca, igual que pasó con el oro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿De cuanto podría ser aproximadamente esas reservas de plata? Supongo que las dos crisis que nos hemos comido desde 2008 habrán hecho que esta se reduzca, igual que pasó con el oro.



Creo que de las reservas de plata no se sabe nada, no creo que sea cosa tan reciente como 2008.
Lo que es cierto que con Alfonso XIII existen unas fuertisimas reservas de plata, pese al grave deterioro de la economía española de la época, España no interviene en la I guerra mundial, con lo cual fue un fuerte exportador a los vecinos en guerra que les vendió bastantes productos, materias primas y comida a los vecinos que tenían totalmente la industria parada, con lo cual plata y oro no salió, al revés, entraría, a principios del s. XX la plata tenía precios bajos, lo demuestra el hecho de que aparecieran los famosos duros Sevillanos falsos (pero no falsos de plata pues eran de ley más rica, incluso se conocen piezas de. 999) esto fue una clara monetization de las reservas de plata por parte de mucha nobleza y clase hamburguesada de la época, tanto de Sevilla como de Barcelona.
Alfonso XIII en 1905, cuando salen sus 2 pesetas del busto del cadete (para mi el mejor busto de la época sin dudas) busto que estaba pensado en un principio para seguir la serie y acuñar también el duro, aprovechando la situación de la monetizacion por parte de la burguesía con los duros Sevillanos y siguiendo la tendencia de desmonetizacion de la plata pone a trabajar a la Blackbury inglesa a saco a fabricar los famosos billetes de las alegorías (por cierto una maravilla de la epoca, que cualquier aficionado lo puede confirmar) y a retirar la plata amonedada, la II República testimonialmente (1 millón tan sólo de tirada) acuña la última peseta en plata de España, una auténtica maravilla de. 835 de ley, a partir de hay Franco en los finales de los 60 y con una España que económicamente ya empezaba a levantar algo la cabeza lo intenta de nuevo con sus 100 pesetas de plata de. 800, media oncilla de plata pura que quiso que los españoles tuvieran en el bolsillo, sin duda con reservas de plata existentes, ¿quizás de todos los duros recogidos por Alfonso XIII?.... Muy posiblemente.


----------



## mr_nobody (16 Ago 2020)

Un poco off-topic pero al final influye en toda la economía... Interesante Kaiser report el de esta edición, se sale de la tónica habitual de hablar de fiat, oro y btc para hablar de como amanhan las elecciones de EEUU y otro países, con la vista puesta en las elecciones de EEUU de noviembre.


----------



## Angelillo23 (16 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> En goldsilver tienes pandas de 2015 a ~24'60€/oz 1 oz SILVER PANDA 2015 - GOLDSILVER.BE dependiendo de la cantidad te sale más a cuenta o no. Luego está los problemas ya mencionados de dicha tienda..



Perdón por el offtopic, pero ¿qué problemas tiene esa tienda? Que hace unos días hice un pedido, no me asustéis!


----------



## Dadaria (16 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Creo que de las reservas de plata no se sabe nada, no creo que sea cosa tan reciente como 2008.
> Lo que es cierto que con Alfonso XIII existen unas fuertisimas reservas de plata, pese al grave deterioro de la economía española de la época, España no interviene en la I guerra mundial, con lo cual fue un fuerte exportador a los vecinos en guerra que les vendió bastantes productos, materias primas y comida a los vecinos que tenían totalmente la industria parada, con lo cual plata y oro no salió, al revés, entraría, a principios del s. XX la plata tenía precios bajos, lo demuestra el hecho de que aparecieran los famosos duros Sevillanos falsos (pero no falsos de plata pues eran de ley más rica, incluso se conocen piezas de. 999) esto fue una clara monetization de las reservas de plata por parte de mucha nobleza y clase hamburguesada de la época, tanto de Sevilla como de Barcelona.
> Alfonso XIII en 1905, cuando salen sus 2 pesetas del busto del cadete (para mi el mejor busto de la época sin dudas) busto que estaba pensado en un principio para seguir la serie y acuñar también el duro, aprovechando la situación de la monetizacion por parte de la burguesía con los duros Sevillanos y siguiendo la tendencia de desmonetizacion de la plata pone a trabajar a la Blackbury inglesa a saco a fabricar los famosos billetes de las alegorías (por cierto una maravilla de la epoca, que cualquier aficionado lo puede confirmar) y a retirar la plata amonedada, la II República testimonialmente (1 millón tan sólo de tirada) acuña la última peseta en plata de España, una auténtica maravilla de. 835 de ley, a partir de hay Franco en los finales de los 60 y con una España que económicamente ya empezaba a levantar algo la cabeza lo intenta de nuevo con sus 100 pesetas de plata de. 800, media oncilla de plata pura que quiso que los españoles tuvieran en el bolsillo, sin duda con reservas de plata existentes, ¿quizás de todos los duros recogidos por Alfonso XIII?.... Muy posiblemente.



Solo en "pakillos" creo que se acuñaron unas 36,6 millones de onzas de plata, a lo que habría que sumarles las distintas monedas de plata de época de la restauración. Durante el reinado de Alfonso XII se acuñaron casi 60 millones de onzas de plata, aunque habría que ver cuantas se conservan.

Edito: Por lo que veo, durante el reinado de Alfonso XIII se acuñaron aproximadamente 115 millones de onzas de plata. Me ha sorprendido la gran cantidad de duros de plata que se acuñaron en la época.


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic, pero ¿qué problemas tiene esa tienda? Que hace unos días hice un pedido, no me asustéis!



No te asustes hombre, sólo es que son un poco desastres, lo normal es que todo vaya bien, pero en el momento que hay que tratar algún problema del pedido te va a costar tiempo y esfuerzo. En mi caso una vez me faltó un certificado de autenticidad, que ni me moleste en pedirles.
Monedas con manchas de leche y alguna ennegrecida, y otras con acabado espejo que habían metido en tubo y no estaban en las condiciones que debía estar una moneda que aún siendo bullion no tenia versión proof y no estaba en el estado que yo exijo (acuñada ese año). Por lo general son bastante desastre. De precios imbatibles


----------



## Forcopula (16 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Solo en "pakillos" creo que se acuñaron unas 36,6 millones de onzas de plata, a lo que habría que sumarles las distintas monedas de plata de época de la restauración. Durante el reinado de Alfonso XII se acuñaron casi 60 millones de onzas de plata, aunque habría que ver cuantas se conservan.



Cuando hablas de onzas, te refieres a piezas/monedas?


----------



## Dadaria (16 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Cuando hablas de onzas, te refieres a piezas/monedas?



Onzas de plata de 31,1 g, si nos vamos a piezas serían evidentemente bastantes más.


----------



## Angelillo23 (16 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> No te asustes hombre, sólo es que son un poco desastres, lo normal es que todo vaya bien, pero en el momento que hay que tratar algún problema del pedido te va a costar tiempo y esfuerzo. En mi caso una vez me faltó un certificado de autenticidad, que ni me moleste en pedirles.
> Monedas con manchas de leche y alguna ennegrecida, y otras con acabado espejo que habían metido en tubo y no estaban en las condiciones que debía estar una moneda que aún siendo bullion no tenia versión proof y no estaba en el estado que yo exijo (acuñada ese año). Por lo general son bastante desastre. De precios imbatibles



Entiendo. Bueno, me tranquiliza saber que no es algo con lo que no haya lidiado antes. Al final ese eurillo que te ahorras de onza es por algo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Ago 2020)

Aparte de plata y oro, tambien estaría bien que acumuleis algo de tabaco y profilacticos (aunque sea para trueque)....el vicio y la necesidad siempre estarán ahí....


----------



## MIP (16 Ago 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic, pero ¿qué problemas tiene esa tienda? Que hace unos días hice un pedido, no me asustéis!



Yo llevo decenas de pedidos con ellos desde 2017 y no he tenido nunca problemas. Pero si que he leído a gente que los ha tenido, sobre todo en foros de UK

Son ariscos como ellos solos en el trato pero si les escribes en plan educado suele salir bien la cosa. 

Gracias al que ha avisado del chollo de los pandas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Ago 2020)

Es muy posible, la época que citas es bastante oscura, y si algún sitio es capaz de drenar toda esa plata sin duda es Suiza y sus refinerías.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Ago 2020)

Una pregunta:

¿Existe alguna ley (ya sea a nivel EU o internacional) que impida aplicarle el IVA al oro?
Me lo pregunto porque viendo la deriva que esto está tomando no me extrañaría.


----------



## angel220 (16 Ago 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Existe alguna ley (ya sea a nivel EU o internacional) que impida aplicarle el IVA al oro?
> Me lo pregunto porque viendo la deriva que esto está tomando no me extrañaría.



Existe una directiva Europea. SOLO EN ORO DE INVERSIÓN
Se fijó en 1998 por la Directiva Europea 98/80/CE, y fue adoptada en el caso de España mediante la Ley 55/1999.
Un saludo


----------



## L'omertá (16 Ago 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Existe una directiva Europea. SOLO EN ORO DE INVERSIÓN
> Se fijó en 1998 por la Directiva Europea 98/80/CE, y fue adoptada en el caso de España mediante la Ley 55/1999.
> Un saludo



Gracias.

Pero que vamos si a los europedos de arriba mañana les sale la polla ponerle IVA al oro lo hacen y punto.


----------



## angel220 (16 Ago 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Pero que vamos si a los europedos de arriba mañana les sale la polla ponerle IVA al oro lo hacen y punto.



Has visto alguna Ley que no se pueda modificar? Tomate tu tiempo no hace falta que me respondas.
Un saludo


----------



## L'omertá (16 Ago 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Has visto alguna Ley que no se pueda modificar? Tomate tu tiempo no hace falta que me respondas.
> Un saludo



La ley de Talión


----------



## Muttley (16 Ago 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Pero que vamos si a los europedos de arriba mañana les sale la polla ponerle IVA al oro lo hacen y punto.



Por poder hacer para recaudar se puede hacer mucho, incluso requisar, prohibir su adquisición por canales oficiales etc.
Lo del IVA yo lo veo muy complicado. Incluso más que lo anterior. 

El oro de inversion es
¿Qué se considera "oro de inversión"? - Agencia Tributaria 
En resumen, monedas de más de ley 0,900 acuñadas con posterioridad a 1800 y tal.
Lingotes hasta 13 kgs incluidos. 0,995. Es decir Incluye los lingotes good delivery COMEX y LMBA que son los que se almacena en teoría en los bancos centrales. 

Como es un activo TIER 1, es básicamente dinero y tiene igual tratamiento que el Fiat (billetes ) en cuanto a provisión de liquidez. Algo que es obvio, pero que hay que decirlo. 

Imagina que “movidón” si el oro que se almacena en las bóvedas pasa a tener IVA. 
Es como si se aplicara IVA sobre cada billete. No tiene mucho sentido económico. 
De inmediato se depreciaría el Fiat el Iva correspondiente en la misma medida, es decir el oro compraría un x+21% papelitos.


----------



## Muttley (17 Ago 2020)

Buenos días,

He descubierto por redes sociales este blog.
La Autora es Lyn Alden.
Toca casi todos los palos.
Macroeconomía USA, letras del tesoro, inversiones a largo plazo, fondos, value, Bitcoin y por supuesto oro y plata.

August 2020 Newsletter: Treasury Market Dissonance

Muy largo para traducir, además es muy exhaustiva en los razonamientos de apoyo a sus tesis de inversión.
Recomiendo encarecidamente echar un vistazo.

Además, como resumen sobre como ve el oro


“On the other hand, with gold touching record highs after such a strong two-year rally, gold is becoming overbought on the monthly chart, and has high sentiment indicators, meaning it is in some ways becoming a crowded trade.

In a structural bull market for fundamental reasons, *overbought conditions can mean that near-term corrections and consolidations are likely, even as the overall bull market remains intact, and this is healthy because it removes euphoria from the space and lets gold climb the wall of worry over time*.

*The short answer is that I think gold played out a significant part of bullish reasons one and two (money supply growth and negative real yields), but not yet reason three (structural deficits and yield curve control). When consensus realizes reason three as we move a couple years into the 2020’s decade, the gold price could reach surprisingly high levels.*

Gold is back at the price it hit in 2011, but since then, money supply has increased substantially, so the gold price hasn’t gotten ahead of itself this time yet, like it did back in 2011. I *still think it has a long way to go before it ends this overall bullish cycle, but not necessarily in a straight line up from here after such a nice run already.*“


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Ago 2020)

SOY dijo:


> Cuanto más caiga, más rebotará.
> 
> El día 17, la plata por encima de los 37$ y el oro en los 2100$.
> .
> ...



Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## Razkin (17 Ago 2020)

Me limito a informar noticia y el enlace. Yo de buffett me fío lo un pelo. Pero la noticia nos atañe. 

Warren Buffett reduce posiciones en bancos y las aumenta en oro


----------



## Dadaria (17 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Me limito a informar noticia y el enlace. Yo de buffett me fío lo un pelo. Pero la noticia nos atañe.
> 
> Warren Buffett reduce posiciones en bancos y las aumenta en oro



Ha comprado mineras, no es lo mismo que comprar oro


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ha comprado mineras, no es lo mismo que comprar oro



Ese tiene de todo. Otra cosa es lo que dice a la galería.
Le quedan 4 días. Lo que quiso hacer ya lo hizo.
Cuando decía que no invertía en oro hace tiempo, a saber. No lo va a decir, pero seguro que tenía para diversificar.


----------



## Razkin (17 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ha comprado mineras, no es lo mismo que comprar oro



Claro. Ya suponemos que cuando un personaje de estos dice que va invertir en oro, no es que vaya a pasarse mañana por El Andorrano.
Pero a los que voy es que su discurso siempre ha sido más bien bien desfavorable al oro. En un discurso en Harvard decia: "se excava en el suelo en África o en algún lugar. Luego lo derretimos, cavamos otro hoyo, lo enterramos de nuevo y pagamos a la gente para que lo vigile. No tiene ninguna utilidad.". Solo vale para acariciarlo. En fin ......
Algunos toman este, aunque sea pequeño, cambio de estrategia, como otro síntoma más del declive de la economía estadounidense


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 Ago 2020)

Gastan falsos discursos para despistar, como los curas, dicen una cosa y hacen la contraria.

No folles, es pecado...
- Buenas tardes Padre, bienvenido de nuevo? (dicho en la puerta del club)


----------



## Muttley (17 Ago 2020)

A ver, Buffett ha comprado 26M de títulos de Barrick Gold.
Unos 580M de dólares. 
Eso para un fondo de la categoría de Berkshire Hathaway es como comprarse un chupachus. 
Que a Mayo tenia 137000 millones en cash. Se ha gastado 580 en una empresa que vale 50000 millones. 
Tranquilidad.
El mercado está en un punto en el hay tantísimo papelito que Tesla anuncia un split y sube un 12%, luego llega Buffett se compra un chupachus y Barrick sube otro 10% en un día, 10 veces más de lo que ha comprado el viejo.
No hay nadie al volante y acojona un poco la verdad. 
Tengan cuidado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Ago 2020)

Me ha gustado este vídeo del bueno de Mike Maloney



Resumo un poco.

Nos explica lo que va a venir a partir de ahora, básicamente que otros Warrens Buffets y fondos importantes irán entrando en oro y plata, pero lo que vamos a vivir es un "montaña rusa invertida", haciendo correcciones muy bruscas para espantar a los pequeñitos y suelos redondeados cada vez más altos después de cada espantada donde los grandes se irán posicionando.

Respecto la plata hace un pequeño análisis técnico y viene a decir que va a corregir a los 21/22 dolares, dado que por ahí pasa la línea de tendencia, la parte inferior de banda bollinguer, la medida de 200 sesiones y coincide con el retroceso de fibonacci. 

Ese sería un muy buen momento para entrar en plata y también mineras ( esto no lo dice él, es cosecha mía)


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Ago 2020)

Tal vez es una tontería, pero tengo curiosidad. 

Sabeis si es posible llevar lingotes de oro a una empresa y que te forjen alguna moneda? Evidentemente suponiendo que tienen los moldes ya. Alguna moneda española estaría guay.


----------



## Razkin (17 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Tal vez es una tontería, pero tengo curiosidad.
> 
> Sabeis si es posible llevar lingotes de oro a una empresa y que te forjen alguna moneda? Evidentemente suponiendo que tienen los moldes ya. Alguna moneda española estaría guay.



Ya existen talleres que te hacen monedas personalizadas. Y se utilizan para promoción, publicidad,.... lo mismo que las medallas. Aunque de oro puro no creo que tengan mucho encargo. 
No se a que te refieres con lo de una moneda española ¿Moldes de moneda ya existente y que no resulte un falsificación?. No es posible.


----------



## Dadaria (17 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ese tiene de todo. Otra cosa es lo que dice a la galería.
> Le quedan 4 días. Lo que quiso hacer ya lo hizo.
> Cuando decía que no invertía en oro hace tiempo, a saber. No lo va a decir, pero seguro que tenía para diversificar.





Razkin dijo:


> Claro. Ya suponemos que cuando un personaje de estos dice que va invertir en oro, no es que vaya a pasarse mañana por El Andorrano.
> Pero a los que voy es que su discurso siempre ha sido más bien bien desfavorable al oro. En un discurso en Harvard decia: "se excava en el suelo en África o en algún lugar. Luego lo derretimos, cavamos otro hoyo, lo enterramos de nuevo y pagamos a la gente para que lo vigile. No tiene ninguna utilidad.". Solo vale para acariciarlo. En fin ......
> Algunos toman este, aunque sea pequeño, cambio de estrategia, como otro síntoma más del declive de la economía estadounidense



Por supuesto. Ya lo apuntaba parlakistan en otro hilo (en este caso del Bitcoin), Buffet es hijo del patrón impresora y por tanto no concibe el oro y la plata física como opciones dignas de tener en cuenta en una cartera de valores.


----------



## FranMen (17 Ago 2020)

Por cierto, su hermana murió hace unos días


----------



## romanillo (18 Ago 2020)

Hoy es un día propicio para el gran ostión de la plata.

He dicho.


----------



## Razkin (18 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Hoy es un día propicio para el gran ostión de la plata.
> 
> He dicho.



Pues el mercado asiático no se ha enterado.


----------



## Grecorio (18 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Hoy es un día propicio para el gran ostión de la plata.
> 
> He dicho.



Tienes un ojo para esto de las hinbersiones.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Ago 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Tienes un ojo para esto de las hinbersiones.



El jorro otra vez por encima de 2000


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (18 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Hoy es un día propicio para el gran ostión de la plata.
> 
> He dicho.



Va a ser que todo lo contrario...


----------



## Gusman (18 Ago 2020)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Va a ser que todo lo contrario...



Ya dije unas cuantas paginas atras que es un indice contrarian cojonudo. Decia que bajaba y no paraba de subir. Dijo que compraramos y empezo a bajar. Y ahora..... en fin. Es un paleto cenizo asique siempre haced lo contrario. No acierta ni cuando se equivoca.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (18 Ago 2020)

Que yo sepa no he intercambiado contigo ningún mensaje ... deja las paranoias persecutorias so loco


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (18 Ago 2020)

Perdona amigo. Creía que se refería a mí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Ago 2020)

Caída en picado, y los testigos de marronillo hiperventilando.


----------



## Erzam (18 Ago 2020)

Más descarado no se puede hacer


----------



## Max Niggerton (18 Ago 2020)

Ha calcado el descalabro de los futuros del SP500


----------



## Gusman (18 Ago 2020)

Cada vez se parece mas a la grafica de bitcoin. Para que digan que no son comparables...


----------



## Multinick2020 (18 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Hoy es un día propicio para el gran ostión de la plata.
> 
> He dicho.



Romanillo, mañana es buen día para pescar con mosca?


----------



## tremenk (18 Ago 2020)

Max Niggerton dijo:


> Ha calcado el descalabro de los futuros del SP500



Llevo meses mirando los mercados y te puedo asegurar que las grandes manos mueven eso como se les antoja....cosas super raras como que estan sincronizado todas las operativas osea meten cash sano a renta variable, materias primas a saco y luego lo destruyen a cortos... como que meten a renta variable europea a primeras horas y luego recogen beneficios cuando abre sesion USA y lo tumban cosas super raras que te hace pensar en que somos nada en el mercado...Por eso me rio cuando personas se piensan que opinando algo contrario en este forucho podrás mover aun que sea un 0,00000000001% del mercado...imposible.


----------



## fue_fue (18 Ago 2020)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Tampoco dejan pedir soberanos. Esperan a que suba? No tienen estoc?



Que es eso?


----------



## Depeche (18 Ago 2020)

Creo que en este caso no se va a equivocar, espero fuertes caídas en oro y plata a partir de esta madrugada y durante unos días, al menos hasta el dia 26 de este mes, objetivos 1.765 dólares en oro y la plata entre 21,50 y 20,50 dolares, no lo tengo muy claro, en principio 21,50


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que en este caso no se va a equivocar, espero fuertes caídas en oro y plata a partir de esta madrugada y durante unos días, al menos hasta el dia 26 de este mes, objetivos 1.765 dólares en oro y la plata entre 21,50 y 20,50 dolares, no lo tengo muy claro, en principio 21,50



Tan pronto la correccion heavy?



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (18 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que en este caso no se va a equivocar, espero fuertes caídas en oro y plata a partir de esta madrugada y durante unos días, al menos hasta el dia 26 de este mes, objetivos 1.765 dólares en oro y la plata entre 21,50 y 20,50 dolares, no lo tengo muy claro, en principio 21,50




Al final nos hermanamos.

Al menos no eres un Infraser como la mayoría de gentuza que solo entran a insultar.

Gentuza que quieren ver sus onzas a 200 euros aunque por culpa de ello el mundo este ardiendo.

No se dan cuenta de que si eso pasa no van a poder disfrutar su tesoro pues cuatro viejos derroidos no van a poder aguantar ni virus, ni disturbios ni van a aguantar todo lo que estuviera por venir.

Bien harían en disfrutar de sus pensiones no contributivas a que dudo mucho que semejantes especímenes con tan poca educación, con sindrome de Asperger y otras patologías diversas, con cero empatía or nadie hayan podido desarrollar trabajos productivos durante sus años de juventud.


----------



## tremenk (18 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que en este caso no se va a equivocar, espero fuertes caídas en oro y plata a partir de esta madrugada y durante unos días, al menos hasta el dia 26 de este mes, objetivos 1.765 dólares en oro y la plata entre 21,50 y 20,50 dolares, no lo tengo muy claro, en principio 21,50



Que dios te escuche porque tengo un corto en 2000. Y me estoy poniendo nervioso porque lo he dejado con un SL en 2025 y estoy nervioso  mucho mas alto de lo normal.... 

Lo deje sobre las 5 de la tarde pensando que tocaría los 2000 y rebote feo hacia abajo... ahí estoy en contra tendencia( suicidio ) cuando hago el largo me da igual...

A lo mejor tendría que cerrarlo y hacer el corto mas arriba en 2020 puta vida... lo ganado en la subida lo perdido en el puto corto.


----------



## Bort (19 Ago 2020)

pero cómo se supone que van a tirar el precio de los metales ? ,si con la cantidad de papel higiénico que se está imprimiendo aún siguen baratos; con subidas verticales lo normal es que corrija, yo mismo pensaba que el oro bajaría a 1800 -1850 y no aguanto la corrección ni un día; el oro va a volver a corregir, pero cuando toque los 2100


----------



## Gamelin (19 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que en este caso no se va a equivocar, espero fuertes caídas en oro y plata a partir de esta madrugada y durante unos días, al menos hasta el dia 26 de este mes, objetivos 1.765 dólares en oro y la plata entre 21,50 y 20,50 dolares, no lo tengo muy claro, en principio 21,50



Ojalá así puedo entrar más.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que en este caso no se va a equivocar, espero fuertes caídas en oro y plata a partir de esta madrugada y durante unos días, al menos hasta el dia 26 de este mes, objetivos 1.765 dólares en oro y la plata entre 21,50 y 20,50 dolares, no lo tengo muy claro, en principio 21,50



¿Tienes el análisis para el oro?
He visto tu última gráfica para la plata en otro hilo y también mencionabas el oro. 
Gracias.

Edito: lo del gracias es por todos tus análisis.


----------



## sashimi (19 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Por supuesto. Ya lo apuntaba parlakistan en otro hilo (en este caso del Bitcoin), Buffet es hijo del patrón impresora y por tanto no concibe el oro y la plata física como opciones dignas de tener en cuenta en una cartera de valores.



Pues yo me leí uno de sus libros y recomendaba tener creo un 10% de capital en oro


----------



## timi (19 Ago 2020)

Buenos días 

Here’s Every Gold & Silver Correction in Their Two Biggest Runs, vs. Today - GoldSilver.com

he encontrado interesante este articulo , donde nos puede tranquilizar de las futuras subidas y bajadas que nos esperan

en este vídeo lo analizan



nos toca tranquilizarnos , vamos a largo plazo , al menos yo , y estamos en época de acumulación .


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Ago 2020)

Creo que habéis pasado por alto ciertos detalles en vuestros análisis. (Sobre todo en el erróneo vaticinio de romanillo).

Como se puede ver claramente en la gráfica de 3 meses de la plata, la cotización ha dibujado una figura llamada "Batman invertido", lo cual indica una bestial subida a partir del 1 de Septiembre, esto coincide con la triple conjunción de Saturno, Plutón y Júpiter en el grado 22° del signo de Capricornio.


----------



## borgar (19 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Creo que habéis pasado por alto ciertos detalles en vuestros análisis. (Sobre todo en el erróneo vaticinio de romanillo).
> 
> Como se puede ver claramente en la gráfica de 3 meses de la plata, la cotización ha dibujado una figura llamada "Batman invertido", lo cual indica una bestial subida a partir del 1 de Septiembre, esto coincide con la triple conjunción de Saturno, Plutón y Júpiter en el grado 22° del signo de Capricornio.
> 
> ...



Eres un homófobo, en neolengua no se puede decir invertido, se dice gay


----------



## Razkin (19 Ago 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Eres un homófobo, en neolengua no se puede decir invertido, se dice gay



Pero a su vez decir "Batman gay" sería una redundancia. Todo el mundo sabe a día de hoy de la homosexualidad de Batman.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Pero a su vez decir "Batman gay" sería una redundancia. Todo el mundo sabe a día de hoy de la homosexualidad de Batman.



Eso de la homosexualidad de Batman es una difamación de los progres que no les gusta un Héroe antinwo. 







Viva Batman!


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Tienes el análisis para el oro?
> He visto tu última gráfica para la plata en otro hilo y también mencionabas el oro.
> Gracias.
> 
> Edito: lo del gracias es por todos tus análisis.



El oro no lo controlo mucho, o al menos no lo tengo tan estudiado y no me fio tanto de mi análisis pero me sale que puede retroceder a 1.765 dólares pero como te digo hay muchas posibilidades de que me equivoque.


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2020)

Para que veais que mis análisis no son porque si y que hay un análisis detrás os pongo mi gráfico y os explico porque creo que el oro puede caer a 1.765 dolares, después podré equivocarme pero al menos que veais el porque lo creo:
En este gráfico diario he hecho una proyección de extensión de fibonacci desde mínimos de marzo en 1.445 hasta la primera onda alcista que hizo, eso me daba proyección del precio del 261,8 de fibonacci que llegó al milímetro y lo comenté en mi grupo privado de telegram, en la corrección de la semana pasada se nos fue más o menos al 161,8 de fibo de la extensión de subida y ahora ha hecho un rebote del 76,4 de fibo de la caída de la semana pasada, desde aquí espero caída a nivel 1 o 100 de fibonacci(según como lo miremos) que coincide con el nivel máximo que se alcanzó en 1.765 el dia 15 de mayo y que después actuó como soporte el 1 de julio. 
Es por eso que creo que va a corregir a 1.765 dolares, pero si me equivoco los siento, no soy un Dios, simplemente es mi análisis y es una posibilidad, después el precio hará lo que quiera, yo de momento estoy en corto desde ayer en oro y plata con mi broker de cfd's y si baja a esos niveles cargaré más en monedas bullion.
Saludos.


----------



## Razkin (19 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Eso de la homosexualidad de Batman es una difamación de los progres que no les gusta un Héroe antinwo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y esta?


----------



## jilisep (19 Ago 2020)

Donde se puede combrar oro de calidad ? de que 24 kilates, el que realmente vale.


----------



## bondiappcc (19 Ago 2020)

jilisep dijo:


> Donde se puede combrar oro de calidad ? de que 24 kilates, el que realmente vale.



Aquí mismo: Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Para que veais que mis análisis no son porque si y que hay un análisis detrás os pongo mi gráfico y os explico porque creo que el oro puede caer a 1.765 dolares, después podré equivocarme pero al menos que veais el porque lo creo:
> En este gráfico diario he hecho una proyección de extensión de fibonacci desde mínimos de marzo en 1.445 hasta la primera onda alcista que hizo, eso me daba proyección del precio del 261,8 de fibonacci que llegó al milímetro y lo comenté en mi grupo privado de telegram, en la corrección de la semana pasada se nos fue más o menos al 161,8 de fibo de la extensión de subida y ahora ha hecho un rebote del 76,4 de fibo de la caída de la semana pasada, desde aquí espero caída a nivel 1 o 100 de fibonacci(según como lo miremos) que coincide con el nivel máximo que se alcanzó en 1.765 el dia 15 de mayo y que después actuó como soporte el 1 de julio.
> Es por eso que creo que va a corregir a 1.765 dolares, pero si me equivoco los siento, no soy un Dios, simplemente es mi análisis y es una posibilidad, después el precio hará lo que quiera, yo de momento estoy en corto desde ayer en oro y plata con mi broker de cfd's y si baja a esos niveles cargaré más en monedas bullion.
> Saludos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 407089



Muchas gracias

Uff.. si cayera a 1862 ya estaría bien para cargar un poco... A ver si es verdad


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Ago 2020)

Puedes explicarte un poco más? No crees que haya una corrección en breve?


----------



## TomBolillo (19 Ago 2020)

Veo que hay dos vertientes de opinión en este hilo / subforo, los que dicen que va a caer más y luego los que dicen que con el hostión sano de la semana pasada ya se dio la corrección y que los primeros pueden esperar sentados...


----------



## TomBolillo (19 Ago 2020)

De momento retrocediendo tras el cierre europeo. A ver lo que tarda romanillo en asomar el hocico


----------



## estupeharto (19 Ago 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Eres un homófobo, en neolengua no se puede decir invertido, se dice gay



y facha, que no se te olvide la palabra que vale para todo


----------



## Dylan Thomas (19 Ago 2020)

Yo creo que más que análisis técnico hay que hacer un análisis sociopolíticoeconomico.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (19 Ago 2020)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Yo creo que más que análisis técnico hay que hacer un análisis sociopolíticoeconomico.



Eso está genial para meter 2000€ y esperar a sacar 10.000.000 dentro de 70 años, pero la mayoría de traders no mantiene las posiciones más de algunas semanas o pocos meses. De hecho, eso viene delimitando la diferencia entre trader e inversor, quienes solo buscan un buen momento para entrar con un capital bastante grande y sólo se quedan por los dividendos a muy largo plazo, con lo que los vaivenes del mercado les importan entre 0 y nada. Amancio Ortega no se tira de los pelos cada vez que bajan las acciones de Inditex.


----------



## Muttley (19 Ago 2020)

Del blog de @antorob en Rankia y por supuesto con su permiso.
Canelita fina. 
Para no perder la perspectiva entre tanto ruido.


“El mundo ha explotado y seguimos como si nada.

La percepción de la opinión pública es manejada con habilidad desde los más altos estamentos. Han decidido mantener las bolsas en el punto más alto de la historia para demostrar que nada ha cambiado y el coronavirus solo supondrá un revés pasajero. En cuanto una vacuna tenga efectividad (o más bien sea aceptada por la comunidad, aunque no tenga una eficacia del 100%), el mundo recuperará la buena marcha.

Lo cierto es que el mundo se dirigía al desastre mucho antes de la aparición del coronavirus, pero con la epidemia, la aceleración ha sido brutal.

Recordemos brevemente.

1º). El consumo de petróleo sigue anclado en los 90 millones de b/d, con una caída aproximada del 10%, a pesar de la reapertura casi total. En el peor momento de la crisis de 2008, la caída solo fue de 3 millones frente a los 10 millones de hoy.

2º). La deuda mundial se ha multiplicado hasta extremos imposibles. En USA hasta el 421% del PIB.

3º). El paro se ha disparado a registros no vistos en cincuenta años. El habitual subterfugio de los ERTES en España o las pagas de 600$ (ahora 400$) en EE.UU., no enmascara el brutal aumento del paro.

4º). El turismo, generador del 10% del PIB mundial está herido de muerte. La hostelería, el comercio al por menor siguen en cifras ridículas. Los locales comerciales y las oficinas han sido abandonados por falta de clientes.

5º). Los países emergentes que no tienen una moneda fuerte están empezando a sufrir ataques en sus divisas. Ejemplo la lira turca.

6º) Algunos alimentos empiezan a sufrir fuertes aumentos de precios.

7º) No se ha demostrado todavía que las vacunas sean efectivas. Ni siquiera sabemos si los anticuerpos que se generan tras padecer la enfermedad son permanentes o solo duran unos pocos meses. Nadie no puede asegurar que el coronavirus desaparecerá o se controlará en los próximos años.

8º). El balance de los Bancos centrales ha crecido tanto que el crecimiento de la masa monetaria ha pasado de exponencial a asintótico, con lo que ello significa de imposibilidad para mantener ese crecimiento sin efectos colaterales.

9º) El oro y la plata se han disparado, para proteger la posibilidad de una inflación elevada o hiperinflación, si los BC prosiguen con su experimento monetario.

10º). El sector de las aerolíneas ha muerto. Veremos si es capaz de resucitar.

11º). El sistema bancario mundial está en quiebra. Los tipos cero o negativos son incompatibles con el buen funcionamiento de los márgenes bancarios. De momento han implantado ya, fuertes restricciones a la concesión de préstamos, a no ser que te llames Apple y quieras utilizar ese préstamo innecesario para recomprar acciones. 

12º). La transición renovable continua su proceso de crecimiento. Al ritmo que va, (después de 20 años supone un 5% de la energía primaria, si contabilizamos solo la parte eólica y solar) en el año 3500 se completará, cuando consigamos extraer elementos de las lunas del sistema solar, después de agotar todos los elementos fundamentales en la Tierra. 

Podría seguir, pero basta una pincelada para recordar la absurda situación en la que nos encontramos. Es la primera vez en la historia que convive un crash económico-social con bolsas en máximos. También coincide en el tiempo con la mayor deuda de la historia y los tipos de interés más bajos, en un triple salto mortal imposible de creer.

La multiplicación de los panes y los peces se ha quedado en nada comparado con la actividad de los BC. Son capaces de generar de la nada, riqueza en forma de dinero de papel, para sufragar todos los gastos de los estados, enjugar todas las quiebras empresariales, apoyar a las familias con generosos cheques gratis, financiar todos los préstamos de la banca y en general crear crecimiento a partir de la impresora mágica. Y encima dar confianza a la población de que este sistema no solo es seguro, sino que se puede repetir tantas veces como sea necesario.

Desgraciadamente este comportamiento se ha visto a otra escala, varias veces a lo largo de la historia y siempre acaba igual.

El dinero es un medio de intercambio, no tiene valor intrínseco en si mismo y la emisión continua solo logra devaluar el medio de intercambio, si no hay crecimiento que acompañe. Cuando el proceso se repite hasta elevar la masa monetaria a un nivel crítico, el castillo de naipes se derrumba. Lo saben, lo sabemos y estamos esperando en saltar del barco los primeros, antes de que se hunda.

Antes de terminar el post, quería dejar dos gráficos interesantes.

El primero es la cotización del oro en liras turcas. Para los que dicen que la reliquia bárbara no sirve. El pequeño pico de 2011, corresponde a máximos históricos del oro en 2011. *Todas las monedas fiduciarias*, presentan un gráfico parecido a este. 











El segundo refleja la desviación del oro frente a las materias primas, a partir de 2008, justo donde los BC empezaron el movimiento final de la inyección monetaria. Curioso.







Saludos.“


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Ago 2020)

Yo no lo tengo tan claro, sigo viendo altos riesgos del segundo corrector hasta la antigua resistencia de 1800.


----------



## Razkin (20 Ago 2020)

Es una forma de hacer, pero casi de vivir. Yo deje casi del todo la bolsa ya un tanto de harto de analisis fundamentales y tecnicos, para resultados luego manejados e incongruentes, que cada vez se repetían más. Sigo mirando algo gráficos de futuros (a veces cuelgo alguno en el hilo, ya habreis visto) pero con mucha menos dedicación. Ya estoy cansado. Somos metaleros pero seguro que como yo, os estáis dando cuenta que EL VERDADERO ORO ES EL TIEMPO.
Quiero decir que mi plan ya está hecho, que estoy muy convencido del exito a MP o LP, que tambien es muy posible una corrección (hemos subido muy vertical y llevamos unos días dando señales de posible peligro) pero que no me precupa si la corrección es a 1.860 o a 1750. No me quita el sueño ni gasto tiempo en analizar cual será mas posible. A cualquiera de esos precios y si dispongo de algo de liquidez, pillaré lo que pueda.
Y a esperar, con buenos paseos por el monte y algunos gintonics con los amigos.
Por eso es tambien de agradecer los analisis de putabolsa, muttley, hombre dubitativo, franmen, depeche, Harrymorgan y demás ..etc. Con mucha dedicatoria y siempre interesantes y me AHORRAN TIEMPO.


----------



## Muttley (20 Ago 2020)

2. What is Safegold ?

Safegold (Digitial Gold India Pvt Limited) is the partner-seller on Amazon enabling this digital gold platform. That allows you to buy, sell *and take delivery* of 24k physical gold, at low ticket sizes, around the clock, with the tap of a button.

9. Is it safe to buy Digital Gold?

Yes, it is safe. For every purchase of Digital Gold you make, *an equivalent weight of physical gold is deposited in an insured vault, *

y en

20. Can get physical gold delivered to my address?

You* will not be able to get physical gold in terms of coins or jewelry delivered right now*. We are working on this feature and we will enable it shortly.


Yo creo que no hay mucho más que decir.
No dejan de mencionar “your gold” pero ni está a tu nombre ni te lo envían...es decir no te pertenece.


----------



## MIP (20 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> 2. What is Safegold ?
> 
> Safegold (Digitial Gold India Pvt Limited) is the partner-seller on Amazon enabling this digital gold platform. That allows you to buy, sell *and take delivery* of 24k physical gold, at low ticket sizes, around the clock, with the tap of a button.
> 
> ...



Para eso prefiero los vaults en Singapur tipo BullionStar. Puedes ver fotos de tu oro “allocated” y pedir incluso que te lo manden (aunque el envío sale caro y a saber si alguien lo “entretiene” en aduanas).


----------



## Kid (20 Ago 2020)

*Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar*.
La madrugada del 17-18 hice una compra a goldsilver (Bélgica) por valor algo superior a 600€.
A las 11:30 del 18 hice la transferencia bancaria.
Hoy 20 a las 11:00 ya tengo la compra en mis manos, con un embalaje perfecto y muy superior a lo necesario.
Todo ello con un seguimiento exquisito, tanto por mail, como por la web de goldsilver y de UPS.
No soy dado a tirar flores, pero he de reconocer que en este caso se las merecen, por tanto, aquí quedan mis felicitaciones para beneficio de los foreros.
Salut


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ago 2020)

Kid dijo:


> *Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar*.
> La madrugada del 17-18 hice una compra a goldsilver (Bélgica) por valor algo superior a 600€.
> A las 11:30 del 18 hice la transferencia bancaria.
> Hoy 20 a las 11:00 ya tengo la compra en mis manos, con un embalaje perfecto y muy superior a lo necesario.
> ...



Te pidieron firma al recoger el paquete? El ultimo que me llegó de gs.be (+ de 2k de pedido), ni me pidió el DNI, ni firma ni hostias. Culpa de UPS, eso por supuesto.


----------



## Kid (20 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Te pidieron firma al recoger el paquete? El ultimo que me llegó de gs.be (+ de 2k de pedido), ni me pidió el DNI, ni firma ni hostias. Culpa de UPS, eso por supuesto.



Me has leído el pensamiento. Así ha sido y he estado a punto de comentarlo en el post.
En mi caso, la entrega ha sido en mi empresa, con lo que es menos grave.
De todas formas, esta circunstancia es "en favor" del cliente en caso de reclamación por perdida.

Salut.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ago 2020)

Kid dijo:


> Me has leído el pensamiento. Así ha sido y he estado a punto de comentarlo en el post.
> En mi caso, la entrega ha sido en mi empresa, con lo que es menos grave.
> De todas formas, esta circunstancia es "en favor" del cliente en caso de reclamación por perdida.
> 
> Salut.



En una ocasión con un pedido de similar importe, le dejaron el paquete al vecino sin consultarme ni avisarme siquiera, me llamó el vecino. Por suerte hay buena relación, pero las empresas de mensajería últimamente dejan mucho que desear.


----------



## T-34 (20 Ago 2020)

Hola a todos, aqui uno que lleva tiempo queriendo invertir en plata, pero tengo una duda, en coininvest hay monedas de plata sin IVA, pero no se cuan rentable es comprarlas, podriais guiarme un poco?

Porque veo que la Oz de Plata esta en 2X$ y y la moneda de Oz esta en 3X$, la diferencia es el premium o como va?

EDIT: en gs.be la onza de krugerrand a 26$ 1 oz silver KRUGERRAND 2020 BU 1 Rand South Africa - GOLDSILVER.BE
sin embargo en coininvest casi 30$ 1 oz Krugerrand de Plata (2020) | coininvest

donde esta el truco?


----------



## Angelillo23 (20 Ago 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Hola a todos, aqui uno que lleva tiempo queriendo invertir en plata, pero tengo una duda, en coininvest hay monedas de plata sin IVA, pero no se cuan rentable es comprarlas, podriais guiarme un poco?
> 
> Porque veo que la Oz de Plata esta en 2X$ y y la moneda de Oz esta en 3X$, la diferencia es el premium o como va?
> 
> ...



hombre una cosa es el precio de la materia prima y otra el precio de la moneda acuñada, con sus gastos asociados. En cuanto a la diferencia de precios entre tiendas, nada que no ocurra en otros productos, hay mas baratas y mas caras. A veces justificado, a veces no. Por el foro encontraras opiniones de muchas tiendas.
Tambien te digo que en muchas tiendas la diferencia de precio te la cuelan en el envio o en "handling" o fees varios


----------



## Angelillo23 (20 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Te pidieron firma al recoger el paquete? El ultimo que me llegó de gs.be (+ de 2k de pedido), ni me pidió el DNI, ni firma ni hostias. Culpa de UPS, eso por supuesto.



A mi me acaba de llegar un pedido (aunque mucho más modesto) de la misma tienda, por ups. Me he encontrado al repartidor (que no conocía) en la puerta del portal cuando volvía de comprar, le he dicho: "paquete para angel, no?" y me lo ha dado, ni firma, ni dni, ni me ha dicho nada antes de pirarse cagando leches.
Empiezo a pensar que me saldría más rentable quedarme en portales ajenos recogiendo paquetes que ir a trabajar!


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Ago 2020)

Kid dijo:


> *Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar*.
> La madrugada del 17-18 hice una compra a goldsilver (Bélgica) por valor algo superior a 600€.
> A las 11:30 del 18 hice la transferencia bancaria.
> Hoy 20 a las 11:00 ya tengo la compra en mis manos, con un embalaje perfecto y muy superior a lo necesario.
> ...





Angelillo23 dijo:


> A mi me acaba de llegar un pedido (aunque mucho más modesto) de la misma tienda, por ups. Me he encontrado al repartidor (que no conocía) en la puerta del portal cuando volvía de comprar, le he dicho: "paquete para angel, no?" y me lo ha dado, ni firma, ni dni, ni me ha dicho nada antes de pirarse cagando leches.
> Empiezo a pensar que me saldría más rentable quedarme en portales ajenos recogiendo paquetes que ir a trabajar!



¿Cuánto suelen cobrar de envío por pedidos modestos de 1 - 2 tubos?


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Ago 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> Hola a todos, aqui uno que lleva tiempo queriendo invertir en plata, pero tengo una duda, en coininvest hay monedas de plata sin IVA, pero no se cuan rentable es comprarlas, podriais guiarme un poco?
> 
> Porque veo que la Oz de Plata esta en 2X$ y y la moneda de Oz esta en 3X$, la diferencia es el premium o como va?
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, hay descubierto usted lo que vale la plata de papel y la plata física. Si quieres pagar plata a spot o te vas a ETF o a plata "custodiada". Con suerte a junk silver que de vez en cuando sacan algunas ofertas en el hilo de compra-venta.


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Cuánto suelen cobrar de envío por pedidos modestos de 1 - 2 tubos?



En goldsilver un pedido modesto son 40 pavos, para pedidos pequeños sale a cuenta Eldorado, pero claro.. cuando hay hasta 6e de diferencia entre una Britannia (30e) de este último y un panda del otro (24e) a poco que compres en GS 5 onzas ya sale a cuenta y encima onza más atractiva (porque las pandas de las que hablo son monedas de onza y no de 30g)


----------



## mr_nobody (20 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Del blog de @antorob en Rankia y por supuesto con su permiso.
> Canelita fina.
> Para no perder la perspectiva entre tanto ruido.
> 
> ...



se podría decir que lo que sucede y lo que va a suceder entre el oro físico y el oro papel es extrapolable a cualquier bien de consumo.


----------



## T-34 (20 Ago 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> hombre una cosa es el precio de la materia prima y otra el precio de la moneda acuñada, con sus gastos asociados. En cuanto a la diferencia de precios entre tiendas, nada que no ocurra en otros productos, hay mas baratas y mas caras. A veces justificado, a veces no. Por el foro encontraras opiniones de muchas tiendas.
> Tambien te digo que en muchas tiendas la diferencia de precio te la cuelan en el envio o en "handling" o fees varios



El otro problema que le veo es a venderlo, deshacerte de la plata o el oro. No sabría como hacerlo de forma segura y sin perderle mucho al precio.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Ago 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> En goldsilver un pedido modesto son 40 pavos, para pedidos pequeños sale a cuenta Eldorado, pero claro.. cuando hay hasta 6e de diferencia entre una Britannia (30e) de este último y un panda del otro (24e) a poco que compres en GS 5 onzas ya sale a cuenta y encima onza más atractiva (porque las pandas de las que hablo son monedas de onza y no de 30g)



Gracias por el dato. Aunque la Panda de plata más barata que he encontrado en GS sale por 26,35€ por lo que para 5 oz sale más a cuenta llevarse unas Britannias en la otra tienda. Eso si solo nos fijamos en el precio por onza puesta en casa porque si es por el tipo de moneda, desde luego que una Panda más mola.


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Ago 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> El otro problema que le veo es a venderlo, deshacerte de la plata o el oro. No sabría como hacerlo de forma segura y sin perderle mucho al precio.



El que ha conseguido comprar plata y oro no va a tener problema en saber cómo venderlo.

El problema es más bien venderlo si ni lo tienes...


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Gracias por el dato. Aunque la Panda de plata más barata que he encontrado en GS sale por 26,35€ por lo que para 5 oz sale más a cuenta llevarse unas Britannias en la otra tienda. Eso si solo nos fijamos al precio por onza puesta en casa porque si es por el tipo de moneda, desde luego que una Panda más mola.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 407769
> Ver archivo adjunto 407770



Perdona, culpa mía, estaba hablando del momento de la bajada de la semana pasada (12-13 agosto) que aproveché para cargar por el bajón que hubo y la diferencia era esa. 

Como "truco" por si le vale a alguien:
-Goldsilver cambia sus precios más o menos según lo vaya haciendo el spot (de hecho creo que con algún minuto de retraso). Cuando hay bajadas grandes es mejor comprar aquí.
-Eldorado diría que actualizan precios como mucho 2 veces o 3 a la semana, actualizaciones puntuales. Cuando hay subidas importantes sale a cuenta comprarles a ellos.

Estas son las únicas tiendas donde he comprado.


----------



## joalan (20 Ago 2020)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> A mi me acaba de llegar un pedido (aunque mucho más modesto) de la misma tienda, por ups. Me he encontrado al repartidor (que no conocía) en la puerta del portal cuando volvía de comprar, le he dicho: "paquete para angel, no?" y me lo ha dado, ni firma, ni dni, ni me ha dicho nada antes de pirarse cagando leches.
> Empiezo a pensar que me saldría más rentable quedarme en portales ajenos recogiendo paquetes que ir a trabajar!



Pues lo tenéis a huevo... si no hay firma ni constancia de que se os ha entregado, llamáis a la empresa de mensajería y lo reclamáis como si no se os hubiera entregado. Yo lo hice así en un tema de la empresa, le dije a mi jefe que no había recibido nada (lo habían dejado tirado en la puerta de la oficina), y mano de santo oye.


----------



## Membroza (20 Ago 2020)

Bueno, pues yo he recibido hoy un pedido de unas Krugerrand de plata de la tienda The Gold House de Madrid (Compro oro - Tu tienda online de compraventa de oro y plata - Thegoldhouseonline.es - The Gold House). Tanto envío como comunicación perfectos, os la recomiendo.

Es la primera vez que recibo plata física. Madre mía, qué brillo de monedas y qué peso. Ahora sé de lo que habláis... Dinero REAL.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Ago 2020)

Kid dijo:


> *Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar*.
> La madrugada del 17-18 hice una compra a goldsilver (Bélgica) por valor algo superior a 600€.
> A las 11:30 del 18 hice la transferencia bancaria.
> Hoy 20 a las 11:00 ya tengo la compra en mis manos, con un embalaje perfecto y muy superior a lo necesario.
> ...




Corroboro. Un compañero recomendó unos Pandas de plata que estaban a bien de precio y "peque" con unos poquitos. Han llegado como un tiro, y mandando información por mail constantemente. Todo muy bien.


----------



## conde84 (20 Ago 2020)

Una pregunta

¿Hay en España una tienda que pague la recompra de las monedas de plata mejor que el andorrano?

Como ejemplos a hora y dia en que escribo este mensaje:

-Filarmonica, maple o eagle a 24,92
-Duros a 13,14
-pakillos a 9,19

¿hay en madrid o zona centro de españa algo que se le iguale?

No los veo mal precio si quiere uno conseguir dinero rapido y facil.


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Bueno, pues yo he recibido hoy un pedido de unas Krugerrand de plata de la tienda The Gold House de Madrid (Compro oro - Tu tienda online de compraventa de oro y plata - Thegoldhouseonline.es - The Gold House). Tanto envío como comunicación perfectos, os la recomiendo.
> 
> Es la primera vez que recibo plata física. Madre mía, qué brillo de monedas y qué peso. Ahora sé de lo que habláis... Dinero REAL.



Madre mía, ¿ De verdad ha pagado los 29 euros y pico o los 28 y pico por unidad que figura como precio en la página ?

Si es así, que es lo que me temo, no hemos conseguido enseñarle nada.


----------



## Grecorio (20 Ago 2020)

Un vendedor que no tiene ni una sola referencia pone 5 preciosidades a precio de ganga.
Perdonadme mi desconfianza pero tendría que ir con un experto y hacerles muchas pruebas a esas monedas antes de soltar una peseta.


----------



## cdametalero (20 Ago 2020)

Pues ya han picado 3...


----------



## timi (20 Ago 2020)

que confiese quien ha sido ,




 eso ya es vicio


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Ago 2020)

Se nota que te cae bien el hombre, eh?


----------



## Erzam (20 Ago 2020)

Yo este mes he comprado 3 onzas de la serie Prehistoric Life, del Congo.

Así que a mi tampoco me miren.

Por cierto, me han llegado hoy. Mu bonicas.


----------



## timi (20 Ago 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Yo este mes he comprado 3 onzas de la serie Prehistoric Life, del Congo.
> 
> Así que a mi tampoco me miren.
> 
> Por cierto, me han llegado hoy. Mu bonicas.



donde las compraste ?


----------



## Muttley (20 Ago 2020)

Ponme el primero en la lista.
Soy pagador “onrao”



mr_nobody dijo:


> se podría decir que lo que sucede y lo que va a suceder entre el oro físico y el oro papel es extrapolable a cualquier bien de consumo.



Bueno, es distinto.
El oro como el dinero más puro no funciona ni es materia prima.
La plata es un caso que diría único, mercado enano, con una componente industrial y una componente monetaria.
Es fácilmente manipulable por las manos fuertes, que salvo casos extremos de acumulación de entregas (no solo no voy a hacer rollover por una comisión de miseria, voy a por mi plata y métase los papelitos donde le quepan) podrían bajar y subir a voluntad. 
Este es el caso de ahora. 
Otros metales como materias primas o son mercados enormes en tamaño (cobre, hierro...) o muy pequeños pero muy enfocados a un uso industrial muy determinado (platino y automoción o uranio y energía nuclear).
Ambos casos no muy apetecibles para JPMorgan y asociados, donde nunca sacarían los beneficiosos tramposos que sacan con la plata.

De hecho, hace meses nos “extrañaba“ que Scotiabank cerrara la división de materias primas y metales preciosos.
Esta es la razón.
Tienen muchísimos muertos en el armario.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/scotiabank-spoofing-fine-1.5692117
124,5 millones de multas por comportamiento abusivo sobre todo en el mercado de la plata


Nunca veremos esto en el mercado del cobre, hierro, platino o uranio.


----------



## Erzam (20 Ago 2020)

timi dijo:


> donde las compraste ?



En Andorrano.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Ago 2020)

Hola muy buenas a todos. Os quería consultar una duda que tengo, entre éstas dos monedas ¿hay algún motivo para decantarse por una u otra? Hablando en términos estrictamente de inversión. O bien, todo está en que te gusten más los leones o los caballos...¿todo es estética? Entiendo que no se puede adivinar si una u otra moneda se van a revalorizar en un futuro por motivos X, pero en éste caso concreto ¿cual elegiríais? ¿Pagaríais un poco más por un American Buffalo o una American Eagle? Muchas gracias, cualquier comentario o consejo será muy bienvenido. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Ago 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Una pregunta
> 
> ¿Hay en España una tienda que pague la recompra de las monedas de plata mejor que el andorrano?
> 
> ...



No están bien recomprados, sobre todo los duros, nosotros estamos "on fire a tope" con los duros, comprando a 17 y vendiendo a 17.50.


----------



## conde84 (20 Ago 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No están bien recomprados, sobre todo los duros, nosotros estamos "on fire a tope" con los duros, comprando a 17 y vendiendo a 17.50.



¿Con nosotros a quien te refieres?¿tienes alguna numismatica?

¿los pakillos y las onzas como las ves?


----------



## mr_nobody (20 Ago 2020)

Algo diferente para salir un poco de la tónica habitual de guerra de precios y gurus del metal amarillo.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Ago 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Con nosotros a quien te refieres?¿tienes alguna numismatica?
> 
> ¿los pakillos y las onzas como las ves?



Pasa link que interesa (@Piel de Luna )


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola muy buenas a todos. Os quería consultar una duda que tengo, entre éstas dos monedas ¿hay algún motivo para decantarse por una u otra? Hablando en términos estrictamente de inversión. O bien, todo está en que te gusten más los leones o los caballos...¿todo es estética? Entiendo que no se puede adivinar si una u otra moneda se van a revalorizar en un futuro por motivos X, pero en éste caso concreto ¿cual elegiríais? ¿Pagaríais un poco más por un American Buffalo o una American Eagle? Muchas gracias, cualquier comentario o consejo será muy bienvenido. Saludos cordiales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 408078



Buenas, yo me decantaría por el león de Mortimer ya que este caballo sería el segundo si aceptamos como caballo el unicornio de Escocia que ya tuvo gran aceptación. En cambio el caballo blanco de Hanover no ha tenido gran acogida porque los que siguen la colección se preguntan que tendrá que ver un caballo de una ciudad alemana con las bestias de la reina de Inglaterra. Además estéticamente la cara del caballo da la impresión de estar desquiciado.

Respecto a si pagaría un poco más por un A. Buffalo o una American Eagle pues sí pero sólo por el Buffalo. La American Eagle de 2020 lleva una tirada elevadísima este año. El American Buffalo es una pasada de moneda, te lo recomiendo. Creo que sólo podrás conseguir el de 2020 porque el de 2019 ha tenido la tirada más baja de todas y se ha vendido como churros.


----------



## timi (20 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola muy buenas a todos. Os quería consultar una duda que tengo, entre éstas dos monedas ¿hay algún motivo para decantarse por una u otra? Hablando en términos estrictamente de inversión. O bien, todo está en que te gusten más los leones o los caballos...¿todo es estética? Entiendo que no se puede adivinar si una u otra moneda se van a revalorizar en un futuro por motivos X, pero en éste caso concreto ¿cual elegiríais? ¿Pagaríais un poco más por un American Buffalo o una American Eagle? Muchas gracias, cualquier comentario o consejo será muy bienvenido. Saludos cordiales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 408078



yo también me quedaría con el buffalo , es una pasada en mano


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Ago 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Con nosotros a quien te refieres?¿tienes alguna numismatica?
> 
> ¿los pakillos y las onzas como las ves?



Los pakillos no controlo mucho, por aquí no se ven, de las onzas un poco justitas pero bueno es razonable esa recompra, pero de los duros nada de nada. 
Si, tuve un par de numis hace ya años, en Suiza y Francia, pero sigo de cerca el metal, casi todos mis amigos y conocidos tienen relación con el metal. 
Los duros a spot se tienen que recompran, busca numis y veras como si encuentras, hablo de España, aquí los Franceses, belgas y españoles van mezclados casi siempre, y como digo su precio es 17 compra, 17.50 venta.


----------



## Muttley (20 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola muy buenas a todos. Os quería consultar una duda que tengo, entre éstas dos monedas ¿hay algún motivo para decantarse por una u otra? Hablando en términos estrictamente de inversión. O bien, todo está en que te gusten más los leones o los caballos...¿todo es estética? Entiendo que no se puede adivinar si una u otra moneda se van a revalorizar en un futuro por motivos X, pero en éste caso concreto ¿cual elegiríais? ¿Pagaríais un poco más por un American Buffalo o una American Eagle? Muchas gracias, cualquier comentario o consejo será muy bienvenido. Saludos cordiales.



En términos estrictamente de inversión: no lo sé. Ni yo ni nadie.
Mi recomendación es que te compres la que te guste, la que te entre por los ojos. especialmente si te puedes permitir esos 70 eurillos extra más allá de la Kruger y la filarmónica. Y sobre todo porque la vas a tener en la mano y a la vista mucho tiempo y tienes que disfrutarla 

Aquí hay gente que sabe mucho de gran variedad de monedas.
Seguramente me atrevo a decir que no hay nadie en España que sepa más de pandas de oro y búfalos que @putabolsa. Pero él no te puede resolver la papeleta. Te podrá a orientar pero nadie puede tomar la decisión por ti. Tienes que tirarte a la piscina para nadar.
Como hemos hecho todos. 

Como decía mi abuela, hay muchas maneras diferentes de hacer las cosas bien. 
Y muchas veces consiste simplemente en no cometer errores de bulto que hemos comentado por aquí una y otra vez.


----------



## Daviot (20 Ago 2020)

La del American Buffalo bullion de 2019 era de 65.000 unidades si mal no recuerdo. Una de las tiradas más bajas en muchos años.

*Mintage[edit]*
Mintage[9] for the bullion version of the American Buffalo is as follows (all 1 ounce coins):



hideYearMintage201961,5002018121,500201799,5002016219,5002015220,5002014180,5002013198,5002012100,0002011250,0002010209,0002009200,0002008189,5002007136,5032006337,012


----------



## Daviot (21 Ago 2020)

La tirada del American Buffalo de 2020 hasta el mes de agosto sólamente ya lleva 178.500 unidades.

*2020 American Buffalo (Sales totals by Month)*

*AMERICAN BUFFALO GOLD BULLION* *CALENDAR YEAR - 2020*Month*One Ounce
(oz. sold)**One Ounce
(coins sold)**January*21,00021,000*February*1,0001,000*March*65,50065,500*April*28,50028,500*May*2,5002,500*June*7,5007,500*July*30,00030,000*August*22,50022,500*September*00*October*00*November*00*December*00*TOTAL*178,500178,500


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 Ago 2020)

mike maloney así como algunos youtubers metaleros, y sin ir mas lejos depeche mismo aquí en el foro comentan q la plata ha de corregir y bajar al soporte de la directriz alcista iniciada en marzo, lo q vendría ser en el entorno de los 21.5$ para a partir de ahí volver a subir con fuerza

parece muy lógico desde el punto de vista del análisis técnico, pero hay detalles q no acompañan en esa misma dirección, y son detalles importantes, por ejemplo si intentais comprar la moneda de plata mas vendida del mundo q es la maple canadiense vereis q el sitio mas barato en europa es como siempre goldsilver y q incluso allí tiene un sobreprecio del 25% y q en la mayoría de sitios tiene un sobreprecio del 35% como ocurre en coininvest o elandorrano, ese es un indicio de fortaleza de la demanda q no deberíamos pasar por alto, ya q si tienen puesto ese sobreprecio es pq las están vendiendo en esos números sin problemas

si tuviese q decidirme diría q la plata tiene mas bien pinta de aguantar bien en la zona de consolidación lateral en la q se encuentra desde inicios de agosto entre los 25.5 y los 29, q de caer a la zona de soporte en los 21$, el desacoplamiento entre el spot y el precio en las tiendas en un indicador de momentum, ese desfase deberá corregirse y los precios de las tiendas indican en q sentido se producirá esa corrección, tal y como sucedió en marzo cuando había un desacoplamiento del 50%


----------



## Daviot (21 Ago 2020)

Es muy difícil conseguir información sobre años recientes acerca de las tiradas del American Buffalo Proof, ni siquiera la USMint ofrece esa información. Lo más reciente que tienen de las tiradas de las Proof data del 2012 lo que me parece una vergüenza teniendo en cuenta que son quienes la acuñan.

Lo más completo que yo veo está en la web American Gold Buffalo Mintages que llega hasta el 2016 y todavía le ponen un asterisco diciendo que todavía no saben si son las cifras seguras finales.

Lo que tiene que ser un flipe es hacerse con una Reverse Proof del 2013 que sólo se ha hecho una vez en toda la historia del American Buffalo.








*Gold Buffalo Proof Coin Mintage - Fuente: American Gold Buffalo Mintages*


*Date**1 oz.**1/2 oz.**1/4 oz.**1/10 oz.**2006*246,267*2007*58,998*2008*18,86312,16913,12518,884*2009*49,306​​*2010*49,263​​*2011*28,683​​*2012*19,715​​*2013*18,584*​​*2014*20,557*​​*2015*16,591*​​*2016*21,878*

*Gold Buffalo Reverse Proof Coin Mintage*

*Date**1 oz.**2013*47,836*

*Gold Buffalo Uncirculated (W) Coin Mintage*

*Date**1 oz.**1/2 oz.**1/4 oz.**1/10 oz.**2008*9,07416,9089,94917,429


----------



## raultaboraz (21 Ago 2020)

El oro va a subir mucho, mucho más": Conocido inversor multimillonario cree que se avecina una crisis aún peor

"El oro va a subir mucho, mucho más": Conocido inversor multimillonario cree que se avecina una crisis aún peor


----------



## skipyy (22 Ago 2020)

He estado valorando la adquisición de un Buffalo Proof y también el reverse 2013. 

Qué precio consideraría usted interesante para ambas monedas, y a qué precios vio finalizar las subastas que comenta.


----------



## skipyy (22 Ago 2020)

Creo que con PR/PF 69 me "conformaría", las que he visto proof salen sobre 2400+- supongo que los años más comunes, la Reverse PR69 he encontrado alguna sobre 2500, imagino que merecerá la pena respecto a la proof.

También he visto que venden cajas sueltas de las proof con su certificado, a la vista se diferencia una proof de una normal?


----------



## skipyy (22 Ago 2020)

Las 3 de la foto envían a España y en el momento del pago se pagaría la aduana, sobre 475 euros. 

Miré en Gold.de y versiones normales encontré varios vendedores, Proof sólo un vendedor sobre 2400.


----------



## skipyy (22 Ago 2020)

Agradezco todas tus respuestas pues obviamente tienes un conocimiento amplio del tema, seguiré dándole vueltas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

Bravo por hablar claro!.. mejor que topar con un trovador o un romancero y que luego salga el sol por Antequera.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ago 2020)

te cuento sin entrar en lo de las monedas de oro estas que estais poniendo que por cierto me estan encantando, un poco de nostalgia tengo ahora con los precios del oro en años anteriores para poder aventurarse a comprar todo este tipo de cosas.


He comprado mucho en Alemania a tienda de Berlin, no se si sigue abierta pues mande un mensaje en la pandemia y no me contestaron, cosa rara en este sitio.

Este hombre me mandaba por compañia de mensajeria buena y con seguro, creo que el seguro que le dejaban hacer no podia pasar de una cantidad, no recuerdo la cantidad pero te avisaba, por unos 20 o 30 euros tenias el paquete asegurado quizas por 1500 ?? no recuerdo aunque podria buscar sus mensajes.

La cuestion es que este hombre ademas mandaba lo que le comprabas escondido, siempre utilizaba traductor con el, en uno de sus mensajes logre medio descifrar que me enviaria un lingote metido dentro de un relog, me llego una caja llena de infinitas mierdas de segunda mano y el relog, al abirlo alli estaba mi lingote, si no llego a enterarme bien de su mensaje me dan 5 infaltos al abrir la caja y ver lo que me habia mandado, este hombre siempre usaba tacticas similares, todo lo que me mando llego siempre correctamente, era mucho mas barato que las tiendas que todos conocemos.

Tambien he comprado en casas de subasta Europeas y nunca he tenido problemas de ningun tipo de nada, han llegado algunas veces las cosas mas rapido que en compras hechas en España, en Inglaterra he comprado cantidades elevadas, tampoco he tenido problemas y venia todo declarado.

En Estados Unidos si tuve algo curioso, compre muchas monedas de oro que me salieron tiradas, quizas la mejor compra que he hecho nunca o almenos una de las mejores, al llegar el paquete vi que venia declarado como otra cosa y con un valor tampoco recuerdo ahora pero muy bajo, pongamos 20 euros, yo no sabia nada asi que se me salto un poco el corazon, al abrir el paquete venia muy camufladas entre cartones las monedas, apenas se notaba que habia alli nada.

Todo llego correctamente, de esto hace ya unos 4 años perfectamente, luego ya no compre mas, no se si siempre haran lo mismo, si dependera de la casa que envie......... para ser una casa muy seria en la que compre me estraño mucho la artimaña que utilizaron.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ago 2020)

Te digo que estoy enviando cosas a alguien que conozco en Ucrania y estan parandomelo todo, absolutamente todo y lo estan abriendo, se tira varios dias en aduanas en una mesa a la espera de que llegue un agente de aduanas y despues el agente lo revisa todo, esto antes de la pandemia no me estaba pasando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ago 2020)

Pues te juro que cuando me mandaron la carta con el valor declarado de mucho menos fue en stark pero quizas hayan cambiado ya la filosofia, compre monedas arabes y algunos solidos de oro.


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2020)

@putabolsa , has gradado tu personalmente alguna moneda?
es un proceso complicado?


----------



## FranMen (23 Ago 2020)

27/08 15:10 hora española J “Power”


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

Francia, podéis ponerse en contacto con Jacobo (antiguo Ibercoin) hoy Tauler & Fau tiene ese servicio, bueno o lo ha tenido....


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

Ya te lo digo yo, de particulares se recogió una cantidad pirrica, lo incautado como siempre fue en entidades bancarias o depósitos de mutualidades empresariales o de seguros, pero a nivel particular nada de nada, es bien documentado en, Las guerras del oro, del autor y banquero Suizo Ferdinand Lips.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

Disculpar, pero esto debería de haberlo puesto en otro hilo, me he liado.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

París, pero sinceramente, te aconsejo vayas de la mano de Bolaños o de Tauler&Fau o Vico, Aureo o cualquier profesional que ofrezca ese servicio, la diferencia que vas a pagar no es sustanciosa con toda seguridad, y si va por manos de ellos va a tener un mucho mayor trato (sobre todo en tiempo) ellos son clientes habituales...


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

Esto iba para otro hilo, lo siento...


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

En billetes también conozco un buen profesional en España que lo hace con PGCS, tiene ese servicio, pero no se si meto la pata diciendo quienes tienen ese servicio, no creo, simplemente con una vuelta por Internet los encuentras fácilmente, además todos ellos son profesionales de bastante prestigio.


----------



## vdke (23 Ago 2020)

Por qué rayos estas monedas de 1 onzas suben tanto de precio?


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2020)

dejo esto

‘India’s silver imports may dip to lowest level in eight years’ | Silver Phoenix


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ago 2020)

vdk dijo:


> Por qué rayos estas monedas de 1 onzas suben tanto de precio?



Mira las big five de Sudáfrica de oro y esas te parecerán baratas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Ago 2020)

Muy bueno el video.

Must see , obligado.

Gracias por compartir


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Ago 2020)

Supongo que cuando llegue la corrección gorda a las bolsas arrastrará a los metales como pasó en marzo, pero los metales se recuperarán rápidamente como también pasó en marzo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Ago 2020)

Desde que estaba a 1000 pavos están diciendo que el oro bajaría. 

Teniendo en cuenta que nada sube linealmente pues a veces aciertan.

Si tan claro estuviera que va a bajar ya habría bajado desde ese momento al punto donde se espera que baje.

Tan claro como si estuviera claro que se va a ir a 3000$ en un año....pues ya estaría a ese precio.

Ergo....nadie sabe lo que hará el precio.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

Yo ya no veo al oro bajo de 1.800 en cierres mensuales, bueno ni yo ni ningún bicho viviente de este planeta tierra. 
1800 son los 800 de los 80s


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ago 2020)

Joder totalmente de acuerdo, el león es mi favorita y me acuerdo verla en esa web a 1.500 aprox, cuando el bullion normal estaba a 1270 o así, pensé que la diferencia de precio era muy grande... Lo malo de ser "probe"


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Supongo que cuando llegue la corrección gorda a las bolsas arrastrará a los metales como pasó en marzo, pero los metales se recuperarán rápidamente como también pasó en marzo.



Precisamente por eso pienso que esta vez no será así, es muy evidente ya que a ojos de inversores, se han fijado, tanto en 2008 y 2020, el oro acompaño en la caída de las bolsas, esta vez no habrá margin calls que cubrir, es que el dinero inteligente ya no está en bolsa, el dinero que está en bolsa son estampitas recién impresas de los BC, el dinero inteligente está desde hace varios meses en liquidez, y está liquedez buscando propiedades top, arte, coleccionismo vip, metales preciosos, joyas, tierras raras, minas de cobre y todo tipo de metales nobles, tierras ricas en acuíferos o con importantes acueductos, ríos, lagos y grandes reservas de agua dulce, tierras agrícolas, pequeñas islas con caladeros de especies abundantes y sobre todo y ante todo, ORO, que es lo único que podrá comprar todo lo anterior, dinero inteligente que le está apretando los huevos al COMEX con una mano mientras que con la otra le está presentando los contratos de futuros a vencimiento para que sean entregados y no rolados. 
GAME OVER, El oro ya no estará bajo de 1800 nunca, tampoco tiene importancia, no se puede medir al dinero con sucedáneos fiat moribundos, como siempre, el oro gana, le pese a quien le pese, bitcoiners, pandemistas, abrazafarolas y a los "con oro no puedes comprar en el Mercadona". 
Chicos, o tenéis oro, o estáis jodidos, a reclamar al maestro armero.


----------



## Depeche (23 Ago 2020)

El oro lo vamos a ver bajar a 1.765 dólares en menos de 1 mes. Escrito queda.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Ago 2020)

Pues mi pálpito es que una corrección del 40 o 50% no se dará si no llega antes el precio a un mínimo de 3500-4000$ oz.

Lo que no sería lógico es que 8 años después y con tropocientosmil kilos de papelotes nuevos impresos el precio volviera a rondar el mismo soporte.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> El oro lo vamos a ver bajar a 1.765 dólares en menos de 1 mes. Escrito queda.



Bueno, 1765 o 1800, no se, yo hablo de cierres mensuales, o como mínimo cierres semanales, hacer un 1765 o un 1800, para mi es totalmente indiferente, además seguramente se hará el mismo día el 1800 que el 1765, ya sabes como son para cruzar fronteras.


----------



## Daviot (24 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> El oro lo vamos a ver bajar a 1.765 dólares en menos de 1 mes. Escrito queda.




Esa afirmación nos situaría donde marca el dedo en el gráfico y como se ve el precio seguiría mateniendo la tendencia alcista, sin llegar a romper la linea de tendencia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Ago 2020)

Lo de Stark no me dijeron nada, simplemente me llego el paquete y recuerdo ver muy poco valor devlarado, al abrir el paquete todo correcto casi no se notaba que habian monedas dentro, lo mandaron mas bien como si fueran documentos.

Yo creo que de esa manera es muy raro que paren nada y quizas por eso lo hicieron de esa manera, no les he vuelto a comprar fue un chollaco aquello, de 1000 pujas que habre hecho similares a aquellas solo me salio esa vez algo igual.

Luego me ha pasado ya varias veces de vender algunas medallas de plata fuera de españa y pararmelas en aduanas por mercancias peligrosas durante varios dias, seguidamente a los dias pone que finalmente sale a destino, me han dicho que es por que alguien las confunde en la cinta de los rayos con baterias, me ha pasado ya unas cuantas veces cuando son paises que aunque sean europa no tienen acuerdo con las agencias de transporte y figuran como otra zona diferente.


----------



## Depeche (24 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Esa afirmación nos situaría donde marca el dedo en el gráfico y como se ve el precio seguiría mateniendo la tendencia alcista, sin llegar a romper la linea de tendencia.
> 
> Correcto, así es.


----------



## Felson (24 Ago 2020)

Oro y plata... sí... veamos cómo desde aquí podemos intervenir o jugar al juego ganando, con las mismas posibilidades que Buffet y los que no conocemos, pero que ellos sí conocen el juego porque lo inventaron y son los que dictan las reglas en cada momento. Especulemos cómo podemos ganar en su juego.


----------



## MIP (24 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Esa afirmación nos situaría donde marca el dedo en el gráfico y como se ve el precio seguiría mateniendo la tendencia alcista, sin llegar a romper la linea de tendencia.



Yo creo que la resistencia de máximos históricos rotos se convierte en un soporte con una fiabilidad muy superior a una línea de tendencia. 

Aparte en la última subida ha hecho una figura similar a un banderín del 15% en barras semanales. Con lo que si rompe hacia arriba se podría ir hasta los $2200. 

Pero lo tiene que hacer en un par de semanas o menos o sino esas figuras probabilisticas se esfumarán como vapor.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Ago 2020)

El las tiendas habituales no encuentro ningún búfalo ( el normalito buillon).

Alguien sabe de algún vendedor fiable que tenga a precios razonables?


----------



## skipyy (24 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El las tiendas habituales no encuentro ningún búfalo ( el normalito buillon).
> 
> Alguien sabe de algún vendedor fiable que tenga a precios razonables?




En EMK hay de los normalitos y de los otros

En Ciode y Degussa también había el fin de semana


----------



## Daviot (24 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo creo que la resistencia de máximos históricos rotos se convierte en un soporte con una fiabilidad muy superior a una línea de tendencia.
> 
> Aparte en la última subida ha hecho una figura similar a un banderín del 15% en barras semanales. Con lo que si rompe hacia arriba se podría ir hasta los $2200.
> 
> Pero lo tiene que hacer en un par de semanas o menos o sino esas figuras probabilisticas se esfumarán como vapor.



Sí, corrrecto, ahí he marcado el triángulo o banderín que como dices sería una figura de continuación de tendencia alcista. 

El soporte del máximo histórico de 1923 $ está trabajando bien de momento y por debajo en color naranja tenemos otro gran soporte en 1800 $.

Sin embargo el pronóstico hecho por Depeche situaría el precio por debajo de este soporte pero por encima de la línea de tendencia alcista.

Veremos pues.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Ago 2020)

Hoy los metales tienen una pinta que los quieren tumbar pero no pueden con ellos. Esperemos a ver el cierre europeo


----------



## Xenomorfo (24 Ago 2020)

Coinvest lleva meses con variedad minima. Cada vez que entro tienen un modelo menos y no entran cosas nuevas.
Si estos son de los mas grandes, imaginaros los demas com estaran.
[/QUOTE]

Si, Coinvest hace mucho tiempo que dejó de tener, monedas circuladas que antes ofrecía, como coronas suecas, danesas, florines holandeses, dukat holandes, marcos alemanes, francos belgas, pesos mexicanos, pesos chilenos, rublos Nicolas II y chervonets URSS, etc.
Es evidente que ha aumentado, el ahorro en oro, desde el año pasado.


----------



## cuidesemele (24 Ago 2020)

De ahi he vuelto yo tambien. En los compro oro todo anillos y joyas cutres. Pedi precio de lingote de 1 gr para ver que me decian y que 'lo tenian que pedir' que alli no tenian. Eso en el oro 1977. En el de al lado todo cerrado. En un par de joyerias lo mismo. En la principal esa con los lingotes de kilo expuestos no entre.

Mi curiosidad iba porque hara cosa de 1 año tenian monedas conmemorativas de Andorra con un sobrespot del copon en tiendas de bolsos y parecidas. Supongo que para turistas despistados. Y me preguntaba si les aun les quedaria alguna a precio antiguo que ahora quizas estaria barata no lol

La tienda que mencionas en plata tiene mucho, pero caro. En oro me dijo que nada pero que si me interesaba me 'mandaria de parte suya a un sitio'... !!??

La 'gracia' de Andorra es para los que van fuertes. Pago en efectivo hasta 10K sin identificacion. Hasta 100K con identificacion. Eso dice la ley, que despues te pidan DNI en realidad ya no lo se. Si alguien se mueve a ese nivel que informe!


----------



## Tichy (24 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El las tiendas habituales no encuentro ningún búfalo ( el normalito buillon).
> 
> Alguien sabe de algún vendedor fiable que tenga a precios razonables?



Yo no soy de bullion, ni siquiera de éste que la verdad es majo, pero he echado un vistazo en gold.de y lo estoy viendo disponible por menos de 1750 en bastantes tiendas, varias de las cuales envían a España sin problemas.
O no estáis mirando bien o no os he entendido yo lo que buscáis (lógicamente te venden un "Buffalo" de onza, pero circulado y sin garantizarte un año determinado).


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Yo no soy de bullion, ni siquiera de éste que la verdad es majo, pero he echado un vistazo en gold.de y lo estoy viendo disponible por menos de 1750 en bastantes tiendas, varias de las cuales envían a España sin problemas.
> O no estáis mirando bien o no os he entendido yo lo que buscáis (lógicamente te venden un "Buffalo" de onza, pero circulado y sin garantizarte un año determinado).



Al final he probado en Degussa, a ver si hay suerte y llega uno que esté bien.


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Ago 2020)

Una pregunta que tengo, a ver si alguien me la puede contestar. En el portal Gold.de, cuando haces una búsqueda te salen un montón de tiendas alemanas. Entiendo que lo de "Kundenstimmen", son las valoraciones que hay sobre esa tienda en particular (se ve al pasar el ratón por encima). Mi duda es, si os fiaríais de cualquier tienda que aparezca en ese portal, teniendo en cuenta sólo el precio (y que tenga buenas valoraciones), dado que son todo tiendas alemanas... o bien, ¿no os fiaríais de tiendas "pequeñas"? Pregunto desde la ignorancia, sólo quiero estar seguro de lo que hay por ahí. Gracias.


----------



## MIP (24 Ago 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Una pregunta que tengo, a ver si alguien me la puede contestar. En el portal Gold.de, cuando haces una búsqueda te salen un montón de tiendas alemanas. Entiendo que lo de "Kundenstimmen", son las valoraciones que hay sobre esa tienda en particular (se ve al pasar el ratón por encima). Mi duda es, si os fiaríais de cualquier tienda que aparezca en ese portal, teniendo en cuenta sólo el precio (y que tenga buenas valoraciones), dado que son todo tiendas alemanas... o bien, ¿no os fiaríais de tiendas "pequeñas"? Pregunto desde la ignorancia, sólo quiero estar seguro de lo que hay por ahí. Gracias.



Alguna son la misma repetidas con una marca comercial distinta. Fíjate en la dirección física de la misma. 

Otras no permiten compras desde España, o al menos tienen una cuota para vender fuera de Alemania y este año con la alta demanda se la han gastado. 

En cualquier caso todas las de esa lista tendrían que ser de fiar. Yo he comprado en Goldvorsorge.at y todo bien.


----------



## Membroza (24 Ago 2020)

No sé si alguien ha vivido el precedente en el 2011, cuando la onza de plata estaba cerca de los 30 €. ¿Si por lo que sea alcanzamos precios muy altos de la plata, ¿creéis que se podría volver muy difícil o imposible su venta?

Imaginad si llegara a 70 € la onza... una lluvia de personas que acumuló plata en los momentos que estaba barata saca gran parte del stock a la venta. Tampoco me extrañaría que las tiendas o se negaran a comprar más o simplemente te ofrezcan un 25% por debajo del spot.


----------



## cuidesemele (25 Ago 2020)

El precio en zona alta y los commercials del COT reduciendo cortos? Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED

No recuerdo bien si fue PdL que hizo una explicacion sobre cortos, tener que cubrirlos, que no querria estar en el lugar de esa gente, etc La lei 2 veces y no la pille. Si alguien tiene alguna explicacion se agradeceria. Ya que si son cortos al descubierto no veo porque no los hacen. Si no son al decubierto seria porque no encuentran oro para respaldarlos... O quizas meteran cortos a sangre cualquier dia para bajar el precio? la pregunta es si no pueden o si no quieren...

Vamos un lio, cualquiera que tenga una explicacion bienvenida sera.

P.D.: No hay oro dicen... Y en compra-venta alguien vendiendo 28!! Krugers de 1oz!!!. 28!


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Ago 2020)

Articulo de goldsilver.com. Ultra resumen para vagos: Las manos fuertes van a empezar a comprar oro a tutiplen. 

Here Come the Institutional Investors—How This Shift Could Overwhelm the Gold Industry - GoldSilver.com


----------



## cuidesemele (25 Ago 2020)

105-YEAR CHART: Gold price vs stocks shows bullion still cheap


----------



## skipyy (25 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Al final he probado en Degussa, a ver si hay suerte y llega uno que esté bien.



Yo escribí a uno de los de gold.de (Heubach) que ya he comprado en otras ocasiones y pregunté por el año y me dijo:

I would buy it by bank – sorry I do not know the year before. 

Imagino que la traducción correcta será recoger, porque recientemente hablando con un alemán sobre unas onzas de plata también las tenía en el banco.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (25 Ago 2020)

Se les está agotando todo, estaría bueno que se ponga la cosa golosa para comprar y no se pueda por falta de existéncias.

Necesito mas plata mucha plata.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Ago 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Se les está agotando todo, estaría bueno que se ponga la cosa golosa para comprar y no se pueda por falta de existéncias.
> 
> Necesito mas plata mucha plata.



No te preocupes que en breve con el spot a 13€ podremos pillar onzas a 15€ puestas en casa. Y sino, a quejarnos con el rumanillo


----------



## Lanx (25 Ago 2020)

Un mes? Caray, pues yo hice un pedido el día 15 y nada de nada todavía tampoco.

Pero si, ha bajado la variedad un montón.


----------



## FranMen (25 Ago 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> El precio en zona alta y los commercials del COT reduciendo cortos? Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED
> 
> No recuerdo bien si fue PdL que hizo una explicacion sobre cortos, tener que cubrirlos, que no querria estar en el lugar de esa gente, etc La lei 2 veces y no la pille. Si alguien tiene alguna explicacion se agradeceria. Ya que si son cortos al descubierto no veo porque no los hacen. Si no son al decubierto seria porque no encuentran oro para respaldarlos... O quizas meteran cortos a sangre cualquier dia para bajar el precio? la pregunta es si no pueden o si no quieren...
> 
> ...



El COVID ha dejado muchas herencias y sorpresas a familias, el otro día me comentaron de uno que dejó 60 onzas de oro que se vendieron entre dos anticuarios


----------



## bondiappcc (25 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> El COVID ha dejado muchas herencias y sorpresas a familias, el otro día me comentaron de uno que dejó 60 onzas de oro que se vendieron entre dos anticuarios



Supongo que pasará como con libros y objetos de arte.

Muere un yayo, y los hijos se encuentran con unos cuantos objetos, monedas, cuadros, figuritas, libros, etc. que necesitan repartir o, mejor por más rápido, vender rápidamente y, si puede ser, lejos de los tentáculos de la Hacienda facinerosa.


----------



## tristezadeclon (25 Ago 2020)

ampliando la información q ayer trajo spielzeug:

*La colusión LBMA-COMEX se intensifica a medida que CME aprueba en masa 267 marcas de lingotes de oro y plata de LBMA*

por BullionStar
Lun, 24/08/2020 - 13:43
GorjeoFacebookRedditEmailImpresión

*Enviado por Ronan Manly, BullionStar.com*

En un movimiento que ha pasado completamente desapercibido en los mercados de metales preciosos, pero que señala las restricciones de entrega de barras de oro y plata para los contratos de futuros de oro y plata de COMEX, el Chicago Mercantile Exchange Group (CME), operador de COMEX con sede en Nueva York, ha y bajo el radar, amplió enormemente sus listas de marcas de lingotes de oro y plata de refinería elegibles que pueden entregarse contra los contratos insignia GC 100 (100 oz de oro) y SI (5000 oz de plata) que se negocian masivamente.
Estos cambios, que se implementaron el 27 de julio y que se detallan a continuación, también parecen estar al servicio de una agenda aún mayor de preparación para un cambio radical en los procedimientos de entrega de estos dos famosos contratos para facilitar el oro y la plata almacenados en London Bullion. Las bóvedas de Market Association (LBMA) en Londres, Inglaterra, para ser utilizadas en la liquidación contra los contratos COMEX GC 100 oz y SI 5000 oz. Tenga en cuenta que el contrato de futuros de oro COMEX de 100 oz actualmente se puede entregar como una barra de oro de 100 onzas troy o tres barras de oro de 1 kilo , mientras que el contrato de futuros de plata COMEX de 5000 oz se puede entregar actualmente como cinco barras de plata fundida de 1,000 onzas troy (con un tolerancia de peso del 10% superior o inferior).

Para reiterar, estos cambios son para las listas de marcas de refinerías de oro y plata de los grandes contratos GC 100 y SI. Puede recordar que sucedió algo similar con un nuevo contrato 4GC cuando se lanzó a fines de marzo, pero eso fue solo una prueba. Este es el evento principal.

*GC 100 y SI 5000: un ejercicio en vivo, Conjob-27 *
Ahora avancemos hasta el 27 de julio, y ¿qué encontramos? Bueno, el 27 de julio, el CME (COMEX) de una manera muy discreta y sin ningún anuncio en los medios o comunicados de prensa, deslizó silenciosamente un archivo de regulación del mercado (MKR) en su sitio web titulado " Aprobaciones de regularidad para marcas de oro y plata ", con una breve declaración de la siguiente manera:
_"De la Oficina del Registrador
# MKR07-27-20
Fecha de notificación 27 de julio de 2020
Fecha de vigencia 27 de julio de 2020
Commodity Exchange, Inc. ("COMEX" o "Exchange") ha aprobado ciertas marcas de buena entrega de la London Bullion Market Association ("LBMA") para su entrega contra los contratos de Futuros de Oro (GC) y Futuros de Plata (SI) de la Bolsa. La lista de marcas se encuentra en las *pestañas* “Marcas Gold (GC)” y “Marcas Silver (SI)” en la tabla de proveedores de servicios al final del Capítulo 7 del Rulebook COMEX._
*Estas aprobaciones aumentarán las marcas de material disponible que se pueden usar para satisfacer los requisitos de entrega de los contratos Gold Futures (GC) y Silver Futures (SI) *_y brindarán a los participantes del mercado opciones de entrega ampliadas. 
Estas aprobaciones entran en vigencia de inmediato ". _
Cuando uno consulta el mencionado “El oro (GC) Marcas” y “fichas de plata (SI) Marcas” de la última tabla de proveedores de servicios (CME que se publica como una hoja de cálculo en formato XLS aquí ), se observa lo siguiente.
En la hoja de trabajo Gold (GC) Brands para el contrato insignia de GC 100 oz, ahora encontramos que:

Se agregaron 51 refinerías de oro aprobadas por LBMA a la lista de marcas elegibles para el contrato de futuros de oro COMEX 100 (GC 100). Estas 51 marcas de refinerías adicionales se enumeran directamente en la lista de refinerías existente con un subtítulo de “ _(Agregado el 27 de julio de 2020)_ ”. Había 69 marcas en esta lista antes del 27 de julio. Ahora hay 120 marcas actuales en la lista de oro GC 100. 69 + 51 = 120
De las 51 marcas de refinerías, los tres principales países representados son 12 refinerías de China, 10 de Japón y 7 de Rusia.
Se han agregado 111 marcas de lingotes de oro adicionales de la 'antigua' Lista de buena entrega de oro de la LBMA a la pestaña Marcas de oro (GC) como una lista separada al lado y a la derecha de la primera lista. En total, se han agregado 162 marcas de lingotes de oro aprobados por LBMA a la lista de marcas de lingotes de oro aprobados por COMEX.
En general, ahora hay 231 marcas en la lista de marcas de lingotes de oro aprobadas por COMEX. Eso es un aumento del 235% en la cantidad de marcas de lingotes de oro que ahora están en la lista GC 100 en comparación con las 69 que se enumeraron antes del cambio del 27 de julio.
Tenga en cuenta que la Lista de buena entrega actual de LBMA para oro enumera 71 marcas de lingotes de oro de refinerías. La antigua LBMA Good Delivery List enumera 115 marcas de barras refinadoras.

*Silver Panic - Bajo el radar*
Podría decirse que una bomba aún mayor es que las acciones de CME y LBMA ahora están señalando el pánico sobre la futura entrega física de plata. Volviendo a la hoja de trabajo de las marcas de Silver Futures (SI), encontramos que el 27 de julio, la lista de marcas de refinerías de plata elegibles para COMEX SI, que hasta entonces había enumerado 75 marcas de refinerías de barras de plata, también se expandió enormemente.
En la pestaña de la hoja de trabajo de Silver (SI) Brands del mismo proveedor de servicios XLS, ahora encontramos que:

Se han agregado 65 refinerías de plata aprobadas por LBMA a la lista de marcas elegibles para el contrato de futuros de plata COMEX SI (5000 oz). Estas 65 marcas de refinerías adicionales se enumeran directamente en la lista de refinerías existente con un subtítulo de " _(Agregado el 27 de julio de 2020)_ "
Había 75 marcas en esta lista antes del 27 de julio. Ahora hay 140 marcas actuales en la lista actual de refinerías de plata SI. 75 + 65 = 140
De las 65 marcas de refinerías de plata agregadas, los tres principales países representados son 26 refinerías de plata de China, 11 de Japón y 5 de Rusia.
También se han agregado 40 marcas de lingotes de plata adicionales de la Lista de buena entrega de plata de la LBMA 'anterior' a la pestaña Marcas de plata (SI) como una lista separada al lado y a la derecha de la primera lista.
En total, COMEX agregó 105 marcas de lingotes de plata LBMA el 27 de julio, lo que llevó la lista de plata de COMEX SI a un total de 180 marcas de lingotes de plata elegibles. Eso es un aumento del 140% en el número de marcas de lingotes de plata en comparación con antes del 27 de julio, o en otras palabras, 2,4 veces más marcas en la lista de marcas de plata de SI que antes del 27 de julio.
Tenga en cuenta que la Lista de buena entrega actual de LBMA para plata enumera 84 marcas de barras de plata refinadoras. La antigua LBMA Good Delivery List enumera 82 marcas de barras refinadoras.
En resumen, el 27 de julio, a través del contrato GC 100 y las listas de refinerías del contrato SI, COMEX agregó sigilosamente 267 marcas de refinadores de oro y plata LBMA a las listas de refinerías aprobadas por COMEX utilizando un pequeño párrafo en un oscuro archivo oculto en su sitio web. Esencialmente, estos cambios fueron aprobados y ' _efectivos inmediatamente_ ' el 27 de julio, el mismo día en que fueron anunciados. ¿Qué tal eso para los tratos encubiertos entre bastidores? Con COMEX y LBMA esperando que nadie se diera cuenta.


*Conecta Londres*
La explicación más probable y lógica es que el COMEX, junto con la LBMA, está planeando cambiar el procedimiento de entrega GC 100 para permitir la entrega de lingotes de oro de 400 oz en Londres, y el esquema fraccional de papel asociado de Certificados de Intercambio Acumulados (ACE ). Eso es lo que querían originalmente y ese es el santo grial de los bancos de lingotes.
Una señal reveladora es que CME agregó específicamente 111 marcas de lingotes de oro en la antigua Lista de Buena Entrega de LBMA para el oro cuando muchas de estas refinerías ya no existen y nunca produjeron 1 kilo de oro lingotes o 100 oz lingotes de oro. ¿Están los bancos de lingotes de COMEX y LBMA tan desesperados que ahora están raspando el fondo proverbial de las bóvedas de oro de Londres, planeando entregar el contrato GC 100 en lingotes de oro de 400 oz olvidados en un almacenamiento profundo bajo el Banco de Inglaterra?
Como señaló Bloomberg en un artículo a principios de julio:
_“CME, propietaria de Comex donde cotiza el principal contrato de futuros de oro, dijo en marzo que ofrecería un nuevo contrato de futuros con opciones de entrega ampliadas *que incluían barras de 400 onzas* , que es el tamaño que se acepta en el mercado spot más grande de Londres.
El martes [30 de junio], _*anunció que los comerciantes también podrán entregar oro en las bóvedas de Londres contra el nuevo contrato, *_ diciendo que la medida "brindaría a los participantes del mercado una mayor oportunidad de realizar y recibir entregas".
Sin embargo, *la medida no alcanza a lo que esperaban algunos participantes del mercado* .  El principal contrato de oro "GC" todavía solo se puede entregar en los EE. UU. Utilizando barras de 100 onzas o kilobares "._

*Gran aumento en los contratos de plata COMEX SI 5000 entregados en 2020. Fuente: www.GoldChartsRUs.com*
¿Por qué COMEX también ha agregado 65 marcas de lingotes de plata LBMA a la lista de marcas de lingotes de plata aprobados para el contrato SI? Todo este cambio en la lista de marcas entregables para el contrato SI Silver ha pasado completamente por debajo del radar del mercado. ¿COMEX planea impulsar la entrega de plata en las bóvedas de Londres también para su contrato de SI? Eso parece.
Se puede hacer la misma pregunta sobre por qué CME (COMEX) ha agregado 40 antiguas refinerías de plata a su lista de marcas de plata aprobadas por SI. ¿Existe una escasez tan próxima de plata física que el COMEX necesita aprobar todas las refinerías de plata del planeta, tanto actuales como anteriores, para tener un universo lo suficientemente grande de barras de plata para aprovechar, incluidas las marcas de barras de plata olvidadas?

*Si no fuera por esas reglas molestas*
En cuanto a por qué COMEX creó el contrato 4GC en marzo y no cambió las especificaciones del contrato GC 100 para permitir la entrega de barras de oro de 400 oz, la línea oficial fue que CME no puede cambiar el contrato que tiene Interés Abierto. Como dijo CME en sus preguntas frecuentes sobre 4GC :
_"Existen importantes preocupaciones legales y regulatorias con la realización de cambios en cualquier contrato existente con un interés abierto significativo, y siempre trabajamos para preservar la integridad de cada contrato para todos los titulares de intereses abiertos, tanto a corto como a largo plazo"_
Según el comentario diario del mercado de oro de Stone X el 1 de julio, los cambios para permitir la entrega de lingotes de oro en Londres contra el contrato 4GC también requieren un contrato que no tenga interés abierto:
_“El Chicago Mercantile Exchange ha anunciado que *permitirá la entrega contra su nuevo contrato 4GC en las bóvedas de Londres* . Esto entrará en vigencia a partir del contrato de *septiembre* , que es el primer contrato en el que no hay interés abierto actual (o más allá). *No se permite modificar los contratos cuando exista un interés abierto. *"_
COMEX ya ha agregado en la referencia a los depósitos de Londres (bóvedas) para el 4GC en el capítulo 7 de sus "Instalaciones y procedimientos de entrega", donde la sección correspondiente ahora dice lo siguiente, con la oración en negrita insertada:
_“El depositario de oro entregable contra el contrato de futuros de oro (GC) debe calificar y ser designado maestro de pesaje y debe estar ubicado dentro de un radio de 150 millas de la ciudad de Nueva York. *El depositario de oro entregable contra el contrato de futuros de oro (entrega mejorada) (4GC) debe calificar y ser designado maestro de pesaje y debe estar ubicado dentro de un radio de 150 millas de la ciudad de Nueva York o en Londres, Reino Unido ".*_
Una versión anterior de este texto del Capítulo 7, del 23 de abril , no mencionaba Londres ni el contrato 4GC Gold (Enhanced Delivery).
Será interesante ver cómo COMEX, la LBMA y los bancos de lingotes sortearán las " _preocupaciones legales y regulatorias importantes con la realización de cambios_ " en los contratos de GC y SI que tienen un interés abierto significativo, pero con las listas de refinerías aprobadas ampliadas ya hechas y desempolvado, el siguiente paso será lograr que los abogados de CME, en alianza con una CFTC que cumpla siempre con las normas, cambien las especificaciones de los contratos de GC y SI. Como utilizaron un enfoque sigiloso y encubierto al implementar los cambios de la lista de refinadores, espere intentos similares con las especificaciones del contrato.

*Este artículo se publicó originalmente en el sitio web BullionStar.com con el título " La colusión LBMA-COMEX se intensifica cuando CME aprueba 267 marcas de lingotes de oro y plata LBMA ".*

LBMA-COMEX collusion intensifies as CME mass approves 267 LBMA gold and silver bar brands | Zero Hedge | Zero Hedge


----------



## estupeharto (25 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No te preocupes que en breve con el spot a 13€ podremos pillar onzas a 15€ puestas en casa. Y sino, a quejarnos con el rumanillo



Has puesto vuestra con v


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Has puesto vuestra con v



¿Y dónde está el error con eso?


----------



## estupeharto (25 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Y dónde está el error con eso?



¿De quién era el mensaje?


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿De quién era el mensaje?



Parafraseaba el título del hilo de nuestro amigo el rumanillo...

Éste hilo:

vended vuestra plata y oro insensatos !!!


----------



## FranMen (25 Ago 2020)

Con tantas refinerías alguna se la puede colar
Suponiendo que todos pidan la entrega física y que tuvieran para cubrir, acto seguido tendrían que chapar al no quedarles oro para negociar.


----------



## estanflacion (25 Ago 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Con tantas refinerías alguna se la puede colar
> Suponiendo que todos pidan la entrega física y que tuvieran para cubrir, acto seguido tendrían que chapar al no quedarles oro para negociar.



China no tenía prohibido vender oro fuera de su país? A ver si cuando hallan que hacer la entrega se echan atrás y deja con el culo al aire al COMEX.
O que le entreguen falsos lingotes, con el mismo resultado. Cada nuevo día soy más desconfiado


----------



## estanflacion (25 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Articulo de goldsilver.com. Ultra resumen para vagos: Las manos fuertes van a empezar a comprar oro a tutiplen.
> 
> Here Come the Institutional Investors—How This Shift Could Overwhelm the Gold Industry - GoldSilver.com



El Banco de la Reserva de la India (RBI) anunció que planea aumentar sus reservas de oro al 10% de sus reservas totales, desde el 6,5% actual. ¿Cuánto cuesta este? El RBI tiene aproximadamente US $ 540 mil millones en efectivo ... 3.5% de eso equivale a $ 18.9 mil millones, lo que equivale a 9.45 millones de onzas ... que es el 56% de _todo_ el oro comprado para inversión el año pasado.


----------



## Jake el perro (25 Ago 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> P.D.: No hay oro dicen... Y en compra-venta alguien vendiendo 28!! Krugers de 1oz!!!. 28!



Suena muy raro, viniendo de un forero reciente


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Ago 2020)

Yo tengo unas dudas tremendas, tengo un disparo y tengo claro que quiero un búfalo, pero se me va la cabeza entre Kuenker, Degussa, y los montones de tiendecitas alemanas de Gold.de.... jajajaj que pena no sé ni disparar.


----------



## Tichy (25 Ago 2020)

Hace mil años nadie hacía monedas de 24 quilates... No tenía sentido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Ago 2020)

Pero lo de kunker sera ese precio mas la comision de la casa no ?

Hace tiempo les compre unos patagones y aun años despues me siguen enviando los catalogos, imagino que aunque solo me llevara los patagones hice pujas bastante elevadas y por eso me los mandan sin parar, ya ni me acuerdo de que es lo que puje, en españa cuando ven que llevas un par de subastas sin comprar dejan de enviarte los catalogos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Hace mil años nadie hacía monedas de 24 quilates... No tenía sentido.




Los arabes por ejemplo acuñaban en 24 kilates, bueno casi en 24, en realidad son unos 23 kilates, siempre le echaban algo para darle dureza a las monedas.

Los romanos dependiendo del emperador tambien acuñaban en 23k, casi todas las monedas de oro antiguas estan en 23 casi 24 kilates, si tiene menos es por que era un emperador chorizo o estaban metidos en alguna guerra o algo raro.


----------



## Tichy (26 Ago 2020)

Una cosa es que técnicamente se pudiera hacer, pues la metalurgia del oro es sencilla y conocida desde antiguo y otra que realmente se hiciera, pues no tiene ningún sentido práctico.
Con una ley de 23 3/4, como los ducados, la moneda ya tiene la dureza suficiente para circular. 
Pero históricamente, insisto, hace mil años no circulaban monedas de 24 quilates. Es la típica traducción penosa de panfleto de RT.


----------



## tremenk (26 Ago 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Una cosa es que técnicamente se pudiera hacer, pues la metalurgia del oro es sencilla y conocida desde antiguo y otra que realmente se hiciera, pues no tiene ningún sentido práctico.
> Con una ley de 23 3/4, como los ducados, la moneda ya tiene la dureza suficiente para circular.
> Pero históricamente, insisto, hace mil años no circulaban monedas de 24 quilates. Es la típica traducción penosa de panfleto de RT.



No es qué sea un muy entendido del mundo de las monedas de oro y su historia...

Pero justamente esta semana salio una noticia que unos isrealitas descubrieron 400 monedas de oro de hace mas de 1000 años...de 24 quilates era de oro puro...decian que gracias a que era oro puro no se oxidan y se puede mantener milenios.

Entiendo que las monedas que estaban en los galeones españoles sean igual si no la empresa esa que se encarga de buscar barcos hundidos no tendria mucho interes...

Encuentran en Israel un tesoro formado por más de 400 monedas de oro islámicas - Oroinformación

Aqui mejor explicado...
Jóvenes israelíes desenterraron cientos de monedas de oro de hace 1.000 años en Israel


Salio por la tv y todo...

Pd: voy borracho.


----------



## Tichy (26 Ago 2020)

Es más, en la noticia se habla de que las monedas tienen un alto interés arqueológico porque aparecen tanto monedas árabes (de las que no dan mucho detalle) como sólidos bizantinos, cuyo peso y ley fueron cambiantes, pero nunca de 24 quilates. Mucha casualidad iba a ser que aparezcan monedas de origen distinto y todas de oro ,999
Alguien debió decir que las monedas estaban muy bien conservadas por ser de "oro puro" (refiriéndose a oro de ley alta) y el periolisto de turno puso de su cosecha lo de los 24 quilates, sin saber de qué hablaba, como buen periolisto.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Ago 2020)

A pesar de que muchos de este foro tienen en poca estima a los habitantes de forocoches, parece que no son tan simplones como pareciera.

Esta es una encuesta abierta en un hilo de anoche.

Foro Coches - Información


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A pesar de que muchos de este foro tienen en poca estima a los habitantes de forocoches, parece que no son tan simplones como pareciera.
> 
> Esta es una encuesta abierta en un hilo de anoche.
> 
> ...



Lo son y mucho.
La estupidez de Forocoches nunca deja de sorprender. 
Los que hayan votado oro son algún old school, Burbujos y gente que al ver la tendencia la sigue por seguir además de trolls.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (26 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A pesar de que muchos de este foro tienen en poca estima a los habitantes de forocoches, parece que no son tan simplones como pareciera.
> 
> Esta es una encuesta abierta en un hilo de anoche.
> 
> ...




La lectura más importante que se puede sacar de la encuesta es que se deben de extremar las precauciones....... el amor por el oro.


----------



## borgar (26 Ago 2020)

Imaginaros que uno de esos actores que trabaja para el contubernio antimetal generando cada día papeles a mansalva, entrase ahora a este hilo y viese que a pesar de todos los intentos por derribar el precio, aquí hay un puñado de "antisistema" ( de los de verdad no de la mierda de podemos) esperando tranquilamente que baje más para comprar como si no hubiese mañana.

Tiene que ser frustrante.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ago 2020)

Hoy pensaba que se iban para abajo, pero subiendo, la plata 1%, el oro algo menos..... parece que los 26 de la plata los está aguantando. Ya lleva unos 10 días en esos niveles tras la corrección del 11 de agosto


----------



## estanflacion (26 Ago 2020)

Me han escrito de coininvest. Están a tope, con muchos retrasos. Entre lineas se intuye que hay que buscar debajo de las piedras para encontrar oro.
He leído que en Noruega hay una atracción turística para buscar oro en una explotación minera en un rio.
Si no fuera por multinacionales, ya veríamos a buscadores de oro


----------



## Razkin (26 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy pensaba que se iban para abajo, pero subiendo, la plata 1%, el oro algo menos..... parece que los 26 de la plata los está aguantando. Ya lleva unos 10 días en esos niveles tras la corrección del 11 de agosto



Mañana puede ser día importante, un punto de inflexión para el oro pues el presidente de la Reserva Federal, Jay Powell, presentará sus previsiones sobre la economía estadounidense. Si se van a mantener tipos reales bajos y unos favorables objetivos de inflación, respaldaría a los metales y debilitaría dolar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Ago 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Mañana puede ser día importante, un punto de inflexión para el oro pues el presidente de la Reserva Federal, Jay Powell, presentará sus previsiones sobre la economía estadounidense. Si se van a mantener tipos reales bajos y unos favorables objetivos de inflación, respaldaría a los metales y debilitaría dolar.



Se rumorea una filtración del discurso de Powell de que no habrá subida de los tipos por mucho tiempo


----------



## estanflacion (26 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Me han escrito de coininvest. Están a tope, con muchos retrasos. Entre lineas se intuye que hay que buscar debajo de las piedras para encontrar oro.
> He leído que en Noruega hay una atracción turística para buscar oro en una explotación minera en un rio.
> Si no fuera por multinacionales, ya veríamos a buscadores de oro



Y en muenzland hice una compra de 6 monedas, y no me lo envían porque falta 1, y ya van casi 2 meses de retraso. Les he dicho que me envíen el resto o pondré una opinión en muenzland.com Bewertungen & Erfahrungen | Trusted Shops

Lo compré con Asegurado por la protección del comprador, no sé cuanto tarda si reclamo en que me devuelvan el importe.


----------



## Anuminas (26 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy pensaba que se iban para abajo, pero subiendo, la plata 1%, el oro algo menos..... parece que los 26 de la plata los está aguantando. Ya lleva unos 10 días en esos niveles tras la corrección del 11 de agosto



Eso mismo pensaba yo y hoy esta otra vez para arriba a este paso si hay corrección va a ser bastante arriba.


----------



## estanflacion (26 Ago 2020)

Las cotizaciones han perdido sentido, cuando la demanda física es el único valor.
No sé qué ocurrirá ni cuando en el oro-papel hasta que esta farsa explote.

Para mí la distopía en el COMEX me es irrelevante. Lo único tener cuidado los que lleven ETF


----------



## estanflacion (27 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Y en muenzland hice una compra de 6 monedas, y no me lo envían porque falta 1, y ya van casi 2 meses de retraso. Les he dicho que me envíen el resto o pondré una opinión en muenzland.com Bewertungen & Erfahrungen | Trusted Shops
> 
> Lo compré con Asegurado por la protección del comprador, no sé cuanto tarda si reclamo en que me devuelvan el importe.



La protección del comprador ha finalizado, era 1 mes. Pagué asegurarlo, y de poco ha servido. Ahora confiar en la tienda. Cuando compre había 1 moneda que se podía retrasar hasta 6 semanas. No creo que halla problemas, aunque son 2 meses de espera.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Ago 2020)

@romanillo


----------



## Grecorio (27 Ago 2020)

Que movimientos más bruscos en las cotizaciones de oro y plata.
Alguna información relevante causante de tales sacudidas?


----------



## Hoju (27 Ago 2020)

Si, Acaba de hablar Jerome Powell de la FED sobre los tipos de interés en EE.UU y el objetivo de la política monetaria


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Ago 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Que movimientos más bruscos en las cotizaciones de oro y plata.
> Alguna información relevante causante de tales sacudidas?



Ya te digo tronco. Casi 1 € entre mínimos y máximos del día. La lucha es a muerte. De momento el rumanillo se sigue comiendo su zasca así que me nutre


----------



## Membroza (27 Ago 2020)

Muy buena entrevista:

Cómo los medios audiovisuales demonizaron el oro para luego confiscarlo.
Parece que ahora todo el mundo se está moviendo al oro, pero es mentira, ni el pipi tiene oro en la realidad.
Posibles estrategias modernas de confiscación del oro.


----------



## Lego. (27 Ago 2020)

Para coger con pinzas, como todo lo que diga un vendedor.

COMEX Silver in September | Zero Hedge | Zero Hedge



> A medida que se acerca el "mes de entrega" de septiembre para el COMEX Silver, echemos un vistazo a dónde estamos y repasemos de nuevo lo que significa todo esto.
> 
> Este es un tema que hemos cubierto a menudo hasta ahora en 2020. Aquí en Sprott Money solamente, he escrito múltiples artículos detallando el colapso de la confianza en COMEX a finales de marzo y el impacto duradero que ha seguido. Para los propósitos de este artículo, por favor revise estos dos enlaces antes de continuar:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lego. (27 Ago 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Muy buena entrevista:
> 
> Cómo los medios audiovisuales demonizaron el oro para luego confiscarlo.
> Parece que ahora todo el mundo se está moviendo al oro, pero es mentira, *ni el pipi tiene oro en la realidad.*
> Posibles estrategias modernas de confiscación del oro.



vale, pero nunca sabes si no lo tienen o si no lo dicen. Yo no lo diría. CUanto más tuviese, menos lo diría.


----------



## Razkin (27 Ago 2020)

Pues ahí estamos aguantando el tirón en la zona de los 1930 $. 

El discurso de la Fed, a mi entender, intento de seguir estirando la goma hasta las elecciones. 

Lo que me disgusta, la gran oscilación en solo una hora (de 1.934 a 1.975 para bajar a 1.924), síntomas de un mercado inestable y MANIPULADO.


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (27 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Lo único tener cuidado los que lleven ETF



¿Por qué motivo?


----------



## estanflacion (27 Ago 2020)

A por ellos oe!!! dijo:


> ¿Por qué motivo?



World's Largest Gold ETF Continues To Source More And More Gold From The Bank Of England

Gundlach Warns Stay Away From Gold ETFs: "What Happens If Everyone Wants Delivery"


----------



## Pintxen (27 Ago 2020)

Yo no tengo mucha idea, ni una bola de cristal, pero tengo la sensación de que el oro, (y tal vez también la plata) va a pegar un subidón después del verano que va a dejar a todos temblando. También más pronto que tarde puede que los billetes de dolar no valgan ni para limpiarse el culo. 
Y alguien dirá: "No puede ser porque históricamente la gráfica del oro ha hecho esto o lo otro, que si mínimos, que si máximos, que si nunca ha pasado...". 
Dime a mí hace un año que íbamos a ir todos con una mascarilla puesta por la calle y te habría dicho que "no puede ser...".


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Ago 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo no tengo mucha idea, ni una bola de cristal, pero tengo la sensación de que el oro, (y tal vez también la plata) va a pegar un subidón después del verano que va a dejar a todos temblando. También más pronto que tarde puede que los billetes de dolar no valgan ni para limpiarse el culo.
> Y alguien dirá: "No puede ser porque históricamente la gráfica del oro ha hecho esto o lo otro, que si mínimos, que si máximos, que si nunca ha pasado...".
> Dime a mí hace un año que íbamos a ir todos con una mascarilla puesta por la calle y te habría dicho que "no puede ser...".



También pienso lo mismo. Que si AT, que si fundamentales y viene el pelo panocha y se tira un Twitt y ya está, a tomar por culo todos los análisis.

Ale, ya he aportado mi comentario cuñao' de la noche


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> También pienso lo mismo. Que si AT, que si fundamentales y viene el pelo panocha y se tira un Twitt y ya está, a tomar por culo todos los análisis.
> 
> Ale, ya he aportado mi comentario cuñao' de la noche



Yo ahora mismo casi tambien apuesto por un zambombazo hacia arriba. No consiguen bajarlo y no será porque no lo estan intentando.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Ago 2020)

Es cosa de Agosto, todos quieren sus vacaciones, hasta el hijoputa del fraudillo.

Con la "vuelta al cole" todo seguirá en la misma dirección, hacia arriba... por mal que le pese al pobre diablo de rumanillo.


----------



## cuidesemele (28 Ago 2020)

Vaya unos bandazos. El que tenga cash y este en el ajo debe estar haciendo una fortuna cada semana de hace 1 mes o mas. De 1660 a 1620 y a repetir.

Y los COT sin meter los cortos. Que miedo me dan que estos vuelvan de las vacaciones y lo bajen de golpe a 1500....


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (28 Ago 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Vaya unos bandazos. El que tenga cash y este en el ajo debe estar haciendo una fortuna cada semana de hace 1 mes o mas. De 1660 a 1620 y a repetir.
> 
> Y los COT sin meter los cortos. Que miedo me dan que estos vuelvan de las vacaciones y lo bajen de golpe a 1500....



No serán los únicos que volverán de vacaciones


----------



## MIP (28 Ago 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Vaya unos bandazos. El que tenga cash y este en el ajo debe estar haciendo una fortuna cada semana de hace 1 mes o mas. De 1660 a 1620 y a repetir.
> 
> Y los COT sin meter los cortos. Que miedo me dan que estos vuelvan de las vacaciones y lo bajen de golpe a 1500....



Eso es buena señal, bandazos = volatilidad = incertidumbre = alcista en metales.


----------



## Anuminas (28 Ago 2020)

Una pregunta ¿como limpiariais monedas de plata en cantidades? mas concretamente monedas de 100 pesetas de plata, a ver si podeis decirme porque veo varias maneras posibles de hacerlo y he pensado que quizas lo mejor seria hervirlas por tandas en cazos con alumino y sal (o bicarbonato)

Un limpiametales me parece muy agresivo para las monedas, aunque quizas para estas sin valor numismatico sea lo mejor????

Y ya que estamos ¿como guardarlas? yo hago packs de 25 con papel de periodico


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿como limpiariais monedas de plata en cantidades? mas concretamente monedas de 100 pesetas de plata, a ver si podeis decirme porque veo varias maneras posibles de hacerlo y he pensado que quizas lo mejor seria hervirlas por tandas en cazos con alumino y sal (o bicarbonato)
> 
> Un limpiametales me parece muy agresivo para las monedas, aunque quizas para estas sin valor numismatico sea lo mejor????
> 
> Y ya que estamos ¿como guardarlas? yo hago packs de 25 con papel de periodico



Para junk silver sin valor numismático, bicarbonato y agua hiviendo. Sal de futas para suciedad un poco más incrustada (lleva ácido tarárico). Y pasta de dientes y frotar con los dedos.si quieres insistir en alguna.

Yo también hago rollos con papel de periódico.


----------



## PLACOINS (28 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿como limpiariais monedas de plata en cantidades? mas concretamente monedas de 100 pesetas de plata, a ver si podeis decirme porque veo varias maneras posibles de hacerlo y he pensado que quizas lo mejor seria hervirlas por tandas en cazos con alumino y sal (o bicarbonato)
> 
> Un limpiametales me parece muy agresivo para las monedas, aunque quizas para estas sin valor numismatico sea lo mejor????
> 
> Y ya que estamos ¿como guardarlas? yo hago packs de 25 con papel de periodico



La mejor forma de eliminar la suciedad de la plata, es con agua caliente y bicarbonato , pero tampoco pasa nada por tener monedas de plata antiguas con suciedad propia, creada por el metal a lo largo de los años. La humedad y el ambiente donde hayan estado guardadas , contribuye mucho en ese aspecto. Hay que diferenciar la pátina que crea el propio metal , con la suciedad que pueda tener una pieza , por haber pasado por muchas manos y posiblemente sin protección de guantes, dejando restos de grasa. Si fuese pátina yo no tocaría nada , pero si es suciedad , puedes eliminarla con agua caliente y bicarbonato , dentro de un recipiente recubierto de papel de plata (albal) . Para guardarlas, creo que lo mejor es en capsulas individuales o si quieres todas juntas en tubos vacíos . Si prefieres hacer paquetes en papel , mejor sin color , folios blancos cortados. Los periódicos y revistas dejan restos de tinta en muchos casos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Anuminas (28 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Para junk silver sin valor numismático, bicarbonato y agua hiviendo. Sal de futas para suciedad un poco más incrustada (lleva ácido tarárico). Y pasta de dientes y frotar con los dedos.si quieres insistir en alguna.
> 
> Yo también hago rollos con papel de periódico.



No hace falta el papel albal con el bicarbonato o es recomendable?? Gracias por responder



PLACOINS dijo:


> Hola. La mejor forma de eliminar la suciedad de la plata, es con agua y bicarbonato , pero tampoco pasa nada por tener monedas de plata antiguas con suciedad propia, creada por el metal a lo largo de los años. La humedad y el ambiente donde hayan estado guardadas , contribuye mucho en ese aspecto. Hay que diferenciar la pátina que crea el propio metal , con la suciedad que pueda tener una pieza por haber pasado por muchas manos y posiblemente sin protección de guantes, dejando restos de grasa. Si fuese pátina yo no tocaría nada , pero si es suciedad , la mejor forma es como has dicho, con agua y bicarbonato . Para guardarlas, creo que lo mejor es en capsulas o si quieres todas juntas en tubos vacíos . Si prefieres hacer paquetes en papel , mejor sin color , folios blancos cortados. Los periódicos y revistas dejan restos de tinta en muchos casos. Un saludo a todos.



No encuentro tubos de su medida, respecto a la patina, en este tipo de monedas me doy cuenta que a los compradores les gustan mas las que estan bien brillantes, aunque estoy de acuerdo que una bonita patina resalta los detalles.

No como en esta atrocidad que he encontrado en wallapop







Gracias por las respuestas, las metere en folios que tengo de sobra sin usar, probare ya que voy a limpiarlas todas


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> No hace falta el papel albal con el bicarbonato o es recomendable?? Gracias por responder



No hace falta papel de aluminio para una limpieza poco agresiva, con la electrólisis yo prefiero tener cuidado y dejarla para monedas realmente roñosas.

A ver qué opinan otros foreros.


----------



## mr_nobody (28 Ago 2020)

Alguien ha escondido oro en el monte? podría explicar su experiencia?


----------



## Beto (28 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿como limpiariais monedas de plata en cantidades? mas concretamente monedas de 100 pesetas de plata, a ver si podeis decirme porque veo varias maneras posibles de hacerlo y he pensado que quizas lo mejor seria hervirlas por tandas en cazos con alumino y sal (o bicarbonato)
> 
> Un limpiametales me parece muy agresivo para las monedas, aunque quizas para estas sin valor numismatico sea lo mejor????
> 
> Y ya que estamos ¿como guardarlas? yo hago packs de 25 con papel de periodico



Yo uso goma de borrar Milán

Incluso vi uno que lo recomendaba para las manchas de leche, aunque no lo he probado


----------



## PLACOINS (28 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Alguien ha escondido oro en el monte? podría explicar su experiencia?



Hola . Cualquier terreno, sea de la naturaleza que sea tiene dueño , bien sea público o privado. La mayoría de las personas desconocen cuando andan por el campo , que están pisando una propiedad. Un saludo


----------



## Muttley (28 Ago 2020)

Buenas noches,
Que pinta tiene la plata en Septiembre?
Si nos vamos a COMEX y seguimos lo que nos dice Craig Hemke

“As I type this on Tuesday, August 25, we have available the total COMEX open interest numbers as of yesterday, Monday the 24th. The Sep20 COMEX silver contract goes "off the board" and into "delivery" at the COMEX close this coming Friday, the 28th. So where does Sep20 open interest stand at present, and how does this compare to the same dates in April and June?


Thursday, April 23: There were 33,192 May20 contracts still open. Eventually, a total 10,543 contracts remained open when the contract went off the board and a total of 9,044 deliveries were made in May for 45,220,000 ounces of silver. That's more than 5% of total annualized global mine supply.
Tuesday, June 23: There were 48,373 July20 contracts still open. Eventually, a total 16,834 contracts remained open when the contract went off the board and a total of 17,294 deliveries were made in July for 86,470,000 ounces of silver. That's more than 10% of total annualized global mine supply.
Monday, August 24: There were 49,647 Sep20 silver contracts still open.
Thus we can deduce that total delivery demands for COMEX silver in September are on track to meet or exceed what was seen in July. Could we see upwards of 90,000,000 ounces of silver "delivered" over the next thirty days? Yes, we sure could. What would this mean? Again, not likely the end of the COMEX and their digital derivative pricing scheme. However, maybe we'll move a few steps closer to the end...and that's what we're all anxiously awaiting!”

COMEX Silver in September | Silverseek

Ademas hace un comentario interesante.
Mientras los meses intermedios han permanecido “planos” (Abril, Junio, Agosto) los meses de entregas han sido claramente alcistas (Mayo, Julio.....y Septiembre?)
Veremos, pero la cantidad de contratos abiertos amenaza con mucha entrega de físico y mucha tensión por conseguir la plata real para cumplir.




De momento en físico, las monedas bullion más baratas entre 26,5 y 27 euros En Goldsilver.be....pero con 40€ de gastos de envío.
Lo de coininvest es impresionante. Solo una onza por debajo de 30€...y está a 29,75€.
Están “peladísimos” de stock.
European Mint lo más barato 27,7€...pero el resto en los 28s. 25€ de envío.
Bullionbypost en los 32s....con envío gratuito....y avisando que pueden tardar que están hasta arriba.
Hablo de bullion puro (canguros, búhos, filarmónicas...).

Desde luego las onzas siguen sin tocar en las tapas de yogur


----------



## estanflacion (28 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Alguien ha escondido oro en el monte? podría explicar su experiencia?



Yo en la dacha en Ucrania, con arboles frutales. No tengo prosegur, tengo ak47. Y montones de granadas, que estos años han estado de saldo, porque las robaban en el frente militar

En España no sería seguro


----------



## MIP (28 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> De momento en físico, las monedas bullion más baratas entre 26,5 y 27 euros En Goldsilver.be....pero con 40€ de gastos de envío.



Si metes dos tubos baja a 35€. Y tienes el truco de pedir que te lo guarden. Así acumulas varios pedidos y en el último marcas enviar y pagas una sola vez los 35€ por todos los pedidos. 

También puedes juntarte con varios colegas como yo y hacer varios macro pedidos, almacenarlos, y con eso te puedes plantar con varios miles de € enviados por solo 35€.


----------



## Muttley (28 Ago 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Si metes dos tubos baja a 35€. Y tienes el truco de pedir que te lo guarden. Así acumulas varios pedidos y en el último marcas enviar y pagas una sola vez los 35€ por todos los pedidos.
> 
> También puedes juntarte con varios colegas como yo y hacer varios macro pedidos, almacenarlos, y con eso te puedes plantar con varios miles de € enviados por solo 35€.



Eso está muy bien, en teoría.
Si no te hacen como a nuestro amigo @Daviot y una vez pagado y reservado te dicen que no está. Pluf....its gone!
Total, te devuelven el dinero y ellos venden tus onzas un 10% más caras a otros clientes la semana que viene.

Con la situación actual (subidas verticales, escasez de suministro....) yo NO acumularía pedido en Goldsilver. Compro y me lo llevo.
Solo el riesgo de que hagan la 3-14...destroza a cualquiera.
No solo uno se queda sin sus onzas, sino sin la posibilidad de comprar al precio original cuando te han devuelto el dinero. 

Bueno. La verdad es que nunca lo he hecho. Ni en los buenos tiempos.
Pago y me lo llevo. Es que como metalero soy desconfiado por naturaleza.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Al final nos hermanamos.
> 
> Al menos no eres un Infraser como la mayoría de gentuza que solo entran a insultar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Membroza (29 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> Que pinta tiene la plata en Septiembre?
> Si nos vamos a COMEX y seguimos lo que nos dice Craig Hemke
> 
> ...



Yo pedí a AnlageGold24 hace dos semanas y un mes de espera.


----------



## J.Smith (29 Ago 2020)

Es mala practica eso de acosar a Romanillo y similares, pues a algunos nos interesan todos los puntos de vista por descabellados que parezcan. 
Las opiniones divergentes nos permiten pensar y elucubrar sobre extremos que no contemplamos.
Al final los acallamos e imponemos el pensamiento unico y terminamos leyendo siempre lo mismo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Ago 2020)

J.Smith dijo:


> Es mala practica eso de acosar a Romanillo y similares, pues a algunos nos interesan todos los puntos de vista por descabellados que parezcan.
> Las opiniones divergentes nos permiten pensar y elucubrar sobre extremos que no contemplamos.
> Al final los acallamos e imponemos el pensamiento unico y terminamos leyendo siempre lo mismo.



Este elemento al que te refieres no es el caso...

Un troll que abre 2 hilos de ideas opuestas, solo puede hacerlo con malas intenciones.

vended vuestra plata y oro insensatos !!!
Comprad plata y oro insensatos !!!


----------



## Gusman (29 Ago 2020)

Su argumento era que venia del futuro y lo "habia visto". Menudo viajero en el tiempo...


----------



## Dadaria (29 Ago 2020)

Ya que estamos con la guasa del romanillo (siendo sinceros, me hubiera gustado una buena correción para recargar), veamos que os parece el video de este cachondo (en inglés)


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2020)

Romanillo no es que sea mala persona, 
Puede opinar, etc.
Pero ha sido un poco farfollas. Las cosas como son.


----------



## Grecorio (29 Ago 2020)

Pues en lo más profundo de mi ser deseaba que @romanillo clavara su predicción. 
Creo que una inmensa mayoría de este subforo también lo deseaba para aumentar nuestras reservas de oro y plata.
A ninguno nos amarga un dulce. Aunque lo normal es que no viniera del futuro como aseguraba y no fuera más que un crio que vive con sus padres y se dedique a decir polladas en un foro.


----------



## romanillo (29 Ago 2020)

Yo no puedo reirme de los viejos cantamañanas sin nada que hacer más que venir a seguir mis hijos troll?


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Yo no puedo reirme de los viejos cantamañanas sin nada que hacer más que venir a seguir mis hijos troll?



@romanillo ya hablando en serio. Si llegado el próximo 31 de agosto la plata no se ha ido a los infiernos como pronosticaste what you gonna do? Algo tendrás que decir. ¿Recularás? ¿Pedirás perdón por haber sido tan cretino?

Los metaleros somos seres bondadosos y siempre podemos aceptar un hijo desobediente que quiera volver a la cofradía. Pero has de ser humilde y mostrar arrepentimiento.


----------



## Mk3 (29 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo ya hablando en serio. Si llegado el próximo 31 de agosto la plata no se ha ido a los infiernos como pronosticaste what you gonna do? Algo tendrás que decir. ¿Recularás? ¿Pedirás perdón por haber sido tan cretino?
> 
> Los metaleros somos seres bondadosos y siempre podemos aceptar un hijo desobediente que quiera volver a la cofradía. Pero has de ser humilde y mostrar arrepentimiento.



Pero hombre, si este se aburre y sólo está dando por culo.
Te dice una cosa como la contraria al mismo tiempo


----------



## Anuminas (29 Ago 2020)

Veo que solo habláis de Romanillo y a mi solo me aparece "Estas ignorando el contenido de este miembro.", creo que la culpa no es suya, solo es un troll que busca atención y se la estáis dando. 

A no ser que querais que siga haciendo lo mismo yo le ignoraria, vosotros vereis.


----------



## conde84 (29 Ago 2020)

¿En tiendas como El andorrano te piden tambien DNI cuando eres tu el que les vende las monedas?

En caso de ser afirmativo ¿si es menos de mil euros lo que vendes, por ejemplo no te lo piden, o da igual la cantidad?
¿te lo piden por cuestiones de hacienda o por el tema de que pueda ser robado?


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Pues en lo más profundo de mi ser deseaba que @romanillo clavara su predicción.
> Creo que una inmensa mayoría de este subforo también lo deseaba para aumentar nuestras reservas de oro y plata.
> A ninguno nos amarga un dulce. Aunque lo normal es que no viniera del futuro como aseguraba y no fuera más que un crio que vive con sus padres y se dedique a decir polladas en un foro.




Que te sirva esto para aprender.

Esto esta lleno de trolls peor que yo, sigue tus instintos y no hagas caso a nadie de este foro lleno de cantamañanas.

Podría haber pegado el bajón la plata ? lógicamente si, pero nadie sabe lo que va a ocurrir, tampoco lo saben los que sacan tablas y graficos de mierda, ponte a mirar hilos del 2008 y veras que son una repetición de los de estos días y al final bajo.

Esto esta lleno de analfabetos y gente llena de falta de atención, gente muy aburrida que se entretienen dándoselas de importantes en el foro, realmente no saben lo que va a ocurrir.

Fíjate la cantidad de subnormales que entraban a descalificarme todos estos días, gentuza que por muchos gráficos y tablitas que saquen no saben nada, auténticos idiotas que han estado siguiéndome durante un mes.

¿ Pensáis que estos idiotas realmente saben algo ?


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Veo que solo habláis de Romanillo y a mi solo me aparece "Estas ignorando el contenido de este miembro.", creo que la culpa no es suya, solo es un troll que busca atención y se la estáis dando.
> 
> A no ser que querais que siga haciendo lo mismo yo le ignoraria, vosotros vereis.



Han estado alimentando al troll demostrando que son unos idiotas nivel one.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Yo solo quería demostrar que aquí llega un troll soltando cuatro tonterías sea para un lado o sea para otro y al momento tiene a diez idiotas siguiéndolo, si el troll dice cosas que gusten pues inmediatamente conseguirá seguidores lamedores de culos y si dice tonterías tendrá a seguidores insultándolo, para mi son igual de idiotas unos que otros.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Pero hombre, si este se aburre y sólo está dando por culo.
> Te dice una cosa como la contraria al mismo tiempo



también tenia que haber alguien con un mínimo de inteligencia, cosa que es bastante escasa por aquí.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo ya hablando en serio. Si llegado el próximo 31 de agosto la plata no se ha ido a los infiernos como pronosticaste what you gonna do? Algo tendrás que decir. ¿Recularás? ¿Pedirás perdón por haber sido tan cretino?
> 
> Los metaleros somos seres bondadosos y siempre podemos aceptar un hijo desobediente que quiera volver a la cofradía. Pero has de ser humilde y mostrar arrepentimiento.




Sois tan bondadosos que estáis calcando los hilos del 2008 cuando todo empezó a subir, pidieron perdón los cretinos que decían que todo subiría y subiría sin parar cuando unos años mas tarde todo pego la gran ostia ?


Soy un mini troll y sois los que me habéis estado siguiendo estos días soltando rabia los que tendríais que pedir perdón al resto pues habéis contribuido a alimentar al troll y engrandecerlo.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 416049




Este subnormal ha estado haciendo hasta composiciones con mi nick, ese dedo que ha puesto aunque no se de cuenta refleja mucho de su personalidad homosexual y la represión que ha sufrido.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Romanillo no es que sea mala persona,
> Puede opinar, etc.
> Pero ha sido un poco farfollas. Las cosas como son.




Soy un humilde troll, tenga cuidado con los seres que pueblan este foro.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois tan bondadosos que estáis calcando los hilos del 2008 cuando todo empezó a subir, pidieron perdón los cretinos que decían que todo subiría y subiría sin parar cuando unos años mas tarde todo pego la gran ostia ?
> 
> 
> Soy un mini troll y sois los que me habéis estado siguiendo estos días soltando rabia los que tendríais que pedir perdón al resto pues habéis contribuido a alimentar al troll y engrandecerlo.



Vaya, ahora resulta que eramos un experimento sociológico en un foro. Menos mal que todos vendimos cuando nos dijiste y confirmamos tus teorías. Claro que sí campeón. Le has visto las orejas al lobo y que la plata no se despeñaba y cambias el discurso. Que como te hubieras salido con la tuya estarías restregandonoslo día sí y día también. Anda y vete a tomar por culo @racional de los cojones.


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Lo que no se puede consentir es que cuatro idiotas no paren de hablar del troll, esto deja en evidencia a esos idiotas, al menos algo bueno hice por vosotros


----------



## Muttley (30 Ago 2020)

Noticia que ha pasado casi desapercibida,
El SHFE el Shangai futures exchanges ha reducido el tiempo para la entrega de oro físico en los contratos de futuros, es decir:

“Among the revisions they made, effective immediately, were significantly *shortening the delivery period on gold futures* *from “five consecutive working days after the last trading day” to “the first working day after the last trading day*”, with the delivery period on other futures products like aluminum, copper, etc. being shortened from five to three days after the last trading day”

Esto qué significa? que los reguladores asiáticos NO se creen que la contraparte tenga en poder el metal que dice tener para la entrega y no va a permitir jueguecitos para bajar o subir el precio y que las contrapartes anden cómodas con las entregas.

Fijaos en la diferencia con COMED y LBMA .
En el COMEX el metal se puede entregar dentro del mes de entrega según

“Delivery may take place on any business day beginning on the first business day of the delivery month or any subsequent business day of the delivery month, but not later than the last business day of the current delivery month”

Y todo esto viene por las investigaciones de las autoridades reguladoras asiáticas de hasta 77 acciones de manipulación del mercado del oro por parte de bancos occidentales (si, HSBC es un banco occidental también).
Todo esto solo en Junio.
Mientras la SEC mira para otro lado o cuando el asunto es muy evidente pone una multa propinilla para justificar su existencia.
Como la incautación de alijos vamos, por cada kg incautado entran 1000 y lo que se incauta es porque la mafia quiere.

China Tightens its Squeeze on New York and London Gold Futures Markets

Asia cada vez estrecha el cerco más a los bancos europeos que se dedican a hacer “spoofing”
Spoofing (finance) - Wikipedia

Para estar a salvo?
POSESIÓN de oro y plata físico.


----------



## Pintxen (30 Ago 2020)

Tengo entendido que empresas como Coininvest no avisan a Hacienda en compras inferiores a 3.000 euros. 
Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Muttley (31 Ago 2020)

Si esto se generaliza, nos vamos a la luna.
5% de 16000 millones de dólares. 
Y no será nada cuando a los fondos de pensiones se les una las aseguradoras.

Ohio Pension Fund Adds Gold Allocation to Hedge Risk, Inflation

Por otra parte, vídeo de David Morgan sobre la plata.



Extremadamente interesante el ajuste de inflación de los precios históricos de la plata. 
Estos tienen dos fases de unos 150 años sobre los 200 y el sXIX sobre los 70-80.
Los 26 ahora parecen un chiste.


La Segunda parte del vídeo analiza este artículo
LBMA-COMEX collusion intensifies as CME approves 267 LBMA gold and silver bar brands
Y como COMEX desde el 27 de Julio ha abierto la puerta a más de 100 refinerías y marcas de lingotes para ser “aceptados” como metal de intercambio estandar.

“In summary, on 27 July, across the GC 100 contract and SI contract refiner lists, COMEX *stealthily added 267 LBMA gold and silver refiner brands to the COMEX approved refiner lists using one small paragraph in an obscure hidden filing on its website.* Critically, these changes were approved and ‘_effective immediately_’ on 27 July, the same day that they were announced. How’s that for covert behind the scenes dealings? With COMEX and LBMA hoping no one would notice”

Es decir, aprietan el botón del pánico y buscan el metal donde sea.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ago 2020)

un clásico reeditado

All the Gold in the World - Visualized in Bullion Bars


----------



## Muttley (31 Ago 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> un clásico reeditado
> 
> All the Gold in the World - Visualized in Bullion Bars



Y ampliamos con la plata

All the Silver in the World - Visualized in Bullion Bars

Ojo a la última página del info gráfico
Plata en extraida en la historia vs la que queda en cualquier formato vs oro total extraido.
En su momento uno de los grandes motivos que me impulsó a poner parte de mi patrimonio en plata pura fisica. Vi un info gráfico muy similar. 
Es que hay que visualizarlo con dibujos, más allá de los números.

1411475tons de plata se han extraído en la historia
777275tons de plata existen.
634199tons de plata ya NO existen
vs
166500tons de oro se han extraído en la historia

Los ratios? ya veis en la historia menos de 1:10
Y en existencia...en el 1:6
Precio? 1:80.
Ambos dinero a lo largo de la historia.

Si esto no es motivo suficiente para poneros largos en plata con metal físico....no se me ocurre nada mejor.


----------



## Lego. (31 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Y ampliamos con la plata
> 
> All the Silver in the World - Visualized in Bullion Bars
> 
> ...



ojo, que contemplando períodos de tiempo tan largos puedes "tener razón" y que en sólo doscientos años más se vuelva a la normalidad.


Aquello de "el mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo que el que tú permaneces solvente".


----------



## borgar (31 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Yo solo quería demostrar que aquí llega un troll soltando cuatro tonterías sea para un lado o sea para otro y al momento tiene a diez idiotas siguiéndolo, si el troll dice cosas que gusten pues inmediatamente conseguirá seguidores lamedores de culos y si dice tonterías tendrá a seguidores insultándolo, para mi son igual de idiotas unos que otros.



Si pensaras diferente a mi pero con argumentos, quizás tuvieras mi respeto.

Pero desgraciadamente eres un bocachancla que quiere hacer la gracia para ir de guay comentando cotilleos de peluquería.

En mi juventud había una cosa que se estilaba mucho: el tonto del pueblo. 

Y en cada pueblo había varios que se disputaban el galardón honorífico con mucho afán.

Resulta que en mio debíamos de ser muy inteligentes porque hasta nuestro tonto del pueblo tenía algo de sentido del ridículo o "vergüenza torera"...

Con todo ello, y sin riesgo de equivocarme, puedo decir que en mi pueblo hubieses sido un campeón. Indiscutible.

Con probable oro, plata y bronce.... Incluso algún diploma y el trofeo a la deportividad.


----------



## FranMen (31 Ago 2020)

De otro hilo:
Banrepública vendió dos tercios de oro semanas antes de precios récord


----------



## elbruce (31 Ago 2020)

Buen cierre mensual para la plata, ....mas de 4$ de subida este mes de agosto ( 10$ en los dos ultimos meses ) y dicen que no hay dos sin tres... a ver la vela de septiembre que tiene pinta de que será otra preciosa vela verde.....


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> ojo, que contemplando períodos de tiempo tan largos puedes "tener razón" y que en sólo doscientos años más se vuelva a la normalidad.
> 
> 
> Aquello de "el mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo que el que tú permaneces solvente".



Así es.
Yo no pretendo ir contra tendencia en un mercado.
Las tendencias tienen un rango temporal y “cambian”.
La “fe“ en plata (y el oro) no está basada en un rango temporal estricto.
Ahi llevan desde que el hombre es hombre, y ahí seguirán mientras que haya hombres y haya comercio, algo inherente a todas las sociedades.

La fe en la plata (y el oro) se basa en tres aspectos

-Reserva de valor (es dinero), cambiará esto en el futuro?
-Escasez (y cada vez más), no se puede “crear”. Podrá crearse de la nada en el futuro o usar otras fuentes?
-Reserva de energía actual. Cuantos barriles de Petróleo equivalente son necesarios para generar una onza? Y en el futuro? Serán menos....o más?

Yo creo que como lleva 6000 años como reserva de valor y en ese mismo tiempo no se ha podido fabricar artificialmente ni se ha encontrado fuentes viables comercialmente a estos precios y no creo que nada de esto vaya a ocurrir en un horizonte temporal amplio. Además creo que la energía necesaria (atesorada) por onza generada será mayor en el futuro...

..... apuesto por la plata y el oro.

Como el horizonte de inversión/protección es amplio, no uso dinero prestado ni siquiera uso dinero que pueda necesitar a menos de 5-7 años vista.
Esto limita enormemente fluctuaciones de mercado “irracionales” y preserva mi solvencia y mi liquidez (esto último por definición, al ser el oro lo más “líquido” que hay)

El objetivo en mi caso es a 30 años vista. Mi jubilación.


----------



## MIP (1 Sep 2020)

Parece que el banderín con velas semanales podría empezar a resolverse por arriba, siempre que supere los máximos anteriores. 

Vamos a ver si se cumple la figura clásica aunque no lo creo porque eso significaría llegar cerca de los máximos históricos y no creo que caiga esa breva al menos tan pronto.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Parece que el banderín con velas semanales podría empezar a resolverse por arriba, siempre que supere los máximos anteriores.
> 
> Vamos a ver si se cumple la figura clásica aunque no lo creo porque eso significaría llegar cerca de los máximos históricos y no creo que caiga esa breva al menos tan pronto.



La plata lo ha hecho y rompe para arriba, puede ser el anticipo del oro.


----------



## Silver94 (1 Sep 2020)

No iba a comprar nada de plata con los precios tal como están, pero he visto la nueva moneda de la colección Prehistoric Life, con el Tyrannosaurus Rex y no me he podido resistir. Tirada de 10.000 unidades, 39,90 euros. Son caras, pero estoy seguro que pronto estarán al doble de precio.


----------



## Perquesitore (1 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Así es.
> Yo no pretendo ir contra tendencia en un mercado.
> Las tendencias tienen un rango temporal y “cambian”.
> La “fe“ en plata (y el oro) no está basada en un rango temporal estricto.
> ...



Vaya...30 años...es ustec más joven que yo. Nunca lo hubiera dicho...el mío es a 25.....tampoco es que sea un anciano...tenemos el mismo objetivo!!


----------



## Erzam (1 Sep 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> No iba a comprar nada de plata con los precios tal como están, pero he visto la nueva moneda de la colección Prehistoric Life, con el Tyrannosaurus Rex y no me he podido resistir. Tirada de 10.000 unidades, 39,90 euros. Son caras, pero estoy seguro que pronto estarán al doble de precio.



Yo también las tengo. Y creo que subirá a más del doble del precio.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Así es.
> Yo no pretendo ir contra tendencia en un mercado.
> Las tendencias tienen un rango temporal y “cambian”.
> La “fe“ en plata (y el oro) no está basada en un rango temporal estricto.
> ...



Amen!.... 
Que joven eres!...


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Sep 2020)

Economía: - Cuando salga en la TV será demasiado tarde...


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Sep 2020)

Sublime Llinares... Lobo viejo, aunque sabe igual por lobo que por viejo, me encanta su ironía.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Sep 2020)

Como lo ves tú?.... 
En cierres diarios se ha cargado el banderin, con lo cual deberíamos proseguir la senda y romper 2100, pero a mi me falta el 1800 y si no lo hace desde aquí lo hará desde el 2200/50, veremos, pero esos 1800 son necesarios, saludables y aconsejables y no lo digo por comprar más, que ya hace tiempo que no lo hago, si no por salud para la estructura.


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Vaya...30 años...es ustec más joven que yo. Nunca lo hubiera dicho...el mío es a 25.....tampoco es que sea un anciano...tenemos el mismo objetivo!!





Piel de Luna dijo:


> Amen!....
> Que joven eres!...



Es que mis cuentas se van a una jubilación entre los 70-75 años aproximadamente con un ingreso futuro equivalente a un tercio de una pensión media actual (que ahora son unos 1000 euros), es decir como si cobrara unos 300-350 euros de valor actual para pensión contributiva con el máximo (ahora estoy cotizando por cuenta ajena con el máximo) y con el total de años.
Eso apenas da para pagar la luz, el gas, el IBI, el agua y el abono transporte de jubileta.

El plan es que los metales ayuden, junto a otras inversiones a complementar esos 350 euros y llevarlos a 2000 equivalentes. 
Sobre todo para poder pagar las rondas de cafeses y sol y sombras cuando pierda al mus.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2020)

J.P. Morgan ya acumula 167 millones de onzas de plata y 10 millones de onzas de oro (a 01/09/2020), frente a solo 195 mil de platino y 46 mil de paladio: NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group

Desde enero de 2017 han duplicado stock.


----------



## Perquesitore (2 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Es que mis cuentas se van a una jubilación entre los 70-75 años aproximadamente con un ingreso futuro equivalente a un tercio de una pensión media actual (que ahora son unos 1000 euros), es decir como si cobrara unos 300-350 euros de valor actual para pensión contributiva con el máximo (ahora estoy cotizando por cuenta ajena con el máximo) y con el total de años.
> Eso apenas da para pagar la luz, el gas, el IBI, el agua y el abono transporte de jubileta.
> 
> El plan es que los metales ayuden, junto a otras inversiones a complementar esos 350 euros y llevarlos a 2000 equivalentes.
> Sobre todo para poder pagar las rondas de cafeses y sol y sombras cuando pierda al mus.



Ah, vale...así se explica. Aquí uno de la cosecha del 73. Y nuestras cuentas a futuro son parecidas...No me importaría que, en esos 30 años, ustec pagara un café y yo otro...aunque yo el mus no.....me ganaría en todas.


----------



## timi (2 Sep 2020)

dejo esto

La mejor inversión de la historia


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> La mejor inversión de la historia




Buen artículo, quizás un pelin de más optimista en cuanto al precio objetivo. Pero todo pudiera ser.


----------



## timi (2 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Buen artículo, quizás un pelin de más optimista en cuanto al precio objetivo. Pero todo pudiera ser.



un pelin no , es demasiado optimista para mi gusto , eso no quita que los datos que da son muy interesantes y que la tendencia a largo plazo solo puede ser una . El tiempo dirá. 
Unos mas del 74 y con vistas a la jubilación con los mp's


----------



## Muttley (2 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> La mejor inversión de la historia



Enorme entrada de @antorob en su blog Rankiano que si me permite voy a enlazar en la primera página del post para que no se pierda.
Abunda en lo que llevamos años comentando.
Escasez. Trampeo de manos fuertes. Imposibilidad del COMEX para hacer frente a las entregas si se solicita físico. Abundancia relativa en relación al oro, que dirige en teoría el ratio. Reservas mundiales de plata. Reducción paulatina del rendimiento por tonelada en minería (aumento drástico del barril de crudo equivalente).

Las proyecciones de precio, bueno, son eso, proyecciones.
No lo sabe nadie.
Pueden parecer espectaculares. Un x5. Llevar a la plata a 150$/oz.
Y por qué no? Que recorrido han tenido activos Como el Bitcoin o una acción de Amazon en los últimos 5 años? Bitcoin 515€ hace justo ahora 5 años.
Mirándolo así no parece tan descabellado.
En un horizonte de 5 años.
Claro que si nos quedamos en 70-80 en 2025 tampoco pasa nada


----------



## Xenomorfo (3 Sep 2020)

No se, si este analista es de fiar, pero ve al oro subiendo.

ORO: timing y situación estacional interesante


----------



## timi (3 Sep 2020)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> No se, si este analista es de fiar, pero ve al oro subiendo.
> 
> ORO: timing y situación estacional interesante



sacado del link
_*siempre y cuando el oro cierre 2020 por encima de 2830 aproximadamente, algo que veo muy factible.*_

yo no creo que se cumpla esta premisa.


----------



## Muttley (3 Sep 2020)

Investigaciones burbuja de oro y plata presenta una cuenta de Twitter muy interesante que no es “mass media”, ni siquiera dentro del mundillo Ya que tiene apenas 800 seguidores y que vaticina la caída del COMEX en Enero.



Desarrolla toda la argumentación a partir de la creación de ”shadowcontracts” o contratos ficticios creados para entrega en el mismo día del metal físico y como la diferencia entre contratos y entrega Puede ser positiva.
La diferencia entre posiciones abiertas y entregas es negativa cuando los contratos se posponen con roll over a una fecha de entrega posterior.
Es decir, para que se entienda, en el primer tuit, día 30 de Junio al cierre 5209 contratos abiertos.
Al día siguiente, 1 de Julio se entregan 801, y al cierre hay 4304 aún abiertos.
Es decir, que ha habido 905 contratos que se han renegociado para otros meses.
Esto lleva número -

La aparición de diferencias positivas debe ser la creación de contratos específicamente para entregas “inmediatas”.

La conclusion del autor es que los súper bancos están vaciando las cámaras del COMEx con la fabricación de estos contratos de entrega inmediata porque saben que no pueden cumplir en la entrega de contratos a su vencimiento.
Y los poseedores de los contratos quieren su oro y su plata cada vez más mayoritariamente.
No hay oro ni plata para todo el papel.
Que andan “tiesos” está claro. Ya poníamos la noticia hace unos días, que las antaño estrictas condiciones para que una mint suministrara lingotes good delivery se habían relajado muchísimo para atraer la mayor cantidad de metal posible.

Pues el autor pone fecha para ese default y la caída de todo el esquema de oro-plata papel.
Cuando COMEX diga que no puede entregar el metal. Y da igual que diga solo tengo 2 de 4 para entregar. El castillo de naipes caerá y ahí su que habrá carrera por hacerse con físico....pero JPM ya tendrá su físico en eligible (fuera de la circulación) con esos contratos generados diariamente que le han servido para aprovisionarse mientras había algo de metal.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

Y eso será............ exacto....... en octubre

Si llegará a 2800 no lo sabemos, pero cuando pete tiene pinta de que no va a ser un "chino" (aquellos petardos que valían un duro en los 80)


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

¿Qué pensáis de este duro?
Está en peso y medidas 24,54 g 37,1 mm 2,2 mm
El imán desliza como lo hace en plata.
La he limpiado, tenía un carro de mierda.
Pero el ping no me mola

.




Ping normal de un duro



Y este ping ..... 
Curiosamente en la aplicación Precious coin tester, me da 2/3


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

Había grabado el ping en video, pero ocupa 14 megas.
Lo he intentado subir y no deja.

Sólo deja desde algunas plataformas que te indica cuando lo intentas subir desde "multimedia"




Entonces he pensado que para ir más directos y ahorrarme que luego me diga que ocupa mucho, lo he grabado directamente con la grabadora del móvil. Luego me he dado de alta en una de las que aparecen "SoundCloud". Los he subido ahí y copiado el enlace y puesto aquí.

Bueno, y he tenido que cambiar el formato de la grabadora a uno que sea compatible con esa página de soundcloud


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

Si quieres subir video, también se podrá desde esa página (en esa sólo es de audios) u otras como vimeo. Primero hay que registrarse y luego ya te deja.
Al menos algunas dejan subir una cierta cantidad gratis, tampoco lo utilizo mucho. Pero se puede hacer sin pagar en bastantes


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

Pero entonces qué crees que es falso?

El resto de medidas las pasa....

He comprado un lote y tengo que decidir si digo algo al respecto.... Hasta que no dé el ok no le pagan....


----------



## Higadillas (3 Sep 2020)

Tiene pinta de duro falso de época, fundido, realizado en calamina. Guardalo como curiosidad, se ven algunos, junto a piezas de 2 y una pela


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

No puede ser calamina porque pesaría en torno a 18 g y éste está en peso y tamaño. Y con el destrozo que tiene se vería de un color peor.
Además el imán desliza como en la plata.
Es raro, pero no creo que no sea plata.
He leído que incluso hacían falsos de época mezclando con platino, que por aquel entonces estaba más barato.
Caso curioso éste.
A ver si alguien con experiencia en el tema nos ilumina.
Gracias


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> sacado del link
> _*siempre y cuando el oro cierre 2020 por encima de 2830 aproximadamente, algo que veo muy factible.*_
> 
> yo no creo que se cumpla esta premisa.



Por el gráfico creo que que se confundido al teclear y quería decir "por encima de 1830" que tiene más sentido


----------



## Membroza (3 Sep 2020)

En ausencia del patrón oro, no hay forma de proteger los ahorros de la confiscación a través de la inflación. No hay una reserva segura de valor. Si lo hubiera, el gobierno tendría que hacer que su tenencia fuera ilegal, como se hizo en el caso del oro. Si todos decidieran, por ejemplo, convertir todos sus depósitos bancarios en plata o cobre o cualquier otro bien, y luego rechazaran aceptar cheques como pago de bienes, los depósitos bancarios perderían su poder adquisitivo y el crédito bancario creado por el gobierno sería inútil. un reclamo sobre bienes. La política financiera del estado de bienestar requiere que los propietarios de la riqueza no tengan forma de protegerse. [...] Este es el lamentable secreto de las diatribas de los estatistas del bienestar contra el oro. El gasto definitivo es simplemente un esquema para confiscar la riqueza. El oro se interpone en el camino de este proceso insidioso. Se erige como un protector de los derechos de propiedad. Si uno comprende esto, no tiene dificultades para comprender el antagonismo de los estatistas hacia el patrón oro.

- Alan Greenspan, ex presidente de la Reserva Federal (1966)


----------



## Muttley (3 Sep 2020)

No soy especialista en duros, pero claramente entra dentro de especificaciones en cuanto a diámetro , espesor y peso.
Que pase la prueba del imán y deslice como debe hacerlo también es importante. 
Echa un vistazo al canto. Si el canto es bueno, yo al 95% diría que es bueno. Más allá del clink.

El de 1876 es un duro con más de 8M de piezas de tirada. 
No tiene sentido hacerlos falsos con "ánimo" numismático y mucho menos a cumplir claramente con las dimensiones y peso.

Dejo esto por curiosidad y con idea de aportar algo más al mensaje.
Por la fecha no parece que sea uno de los sevillanos que tenían ligeras variaciones de plata, pero muy aproximadas al original en el contenido de plata (que es lo que nos importa ahora), y por eso sea diferente el sonido de uno y otro. Incluso algunos fabricados en México tenían 0,925 en vez de las 0,9
La estafa de los "Duros Sevillanos"
Estos son de los 188x y 189x....pero no creo que haya de 1876.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

El canto también es bueno, está gastado como en todos y se ve perfectamente la leyenda de las del primer retrato (1875-1877):
* JUSTICIA * * Y * * LIBERTAD *
Con las 6 estrellas en grupos de 2 entre las palabras.

Luego el segundo retrato (1877-1881) vienen sin leyenda y con 27 flores de lis, que también tengo aunque no las he contado  . Si todo lo demás está ok, ya sería demasiado.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> En ausencia del patrón oro, no hay forma de proteger los ahorros de la confiscación a través de la inflación. No hay una reserva segura de valor. Si lo hubiera, el gobierno tendría que hacer que su tenencia fuera ilegal, como se hizo en el caso del oro. Si todos decidieran, por ejemplo, convertir todos sus depósitos bancarios en plata o cobre o cualquier otro bien, y luego rechazaran aceptar cheques como pago de bienes, los depósitos bancarios perderían su poder adquisitivo y el crédito bancario creado por el gobierno sería inútil. un reclamo sobre bienes. La política financiera del estado de bienestar requiere que los propietarios de la riqueza no tengan forma de protegerse. [...] Este es el lamentable secreto de las diatribas de los estatistas del bienestar contra el oro. El gasto definitivo es simplemente un esquema para confiscar la riqueza. El oro se interpone en el camino de este proceso insidioso. Se erige como un protector de los derechos de propiedad. Si uno comprende esto, no tiene dificultades para comprender el antagonismo de los estatistas hacia el patrón oro.
> 
> - Alan Greenspan, ex presidente de la Reserva Federal (1966)



Eso decía pero luego imprimiendo papeles a saco. Según viene el viento. No saben na estos truhanes


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> J.P. Morgan ya acumula 167 millones de onzas de plata y 10 millones de onzas de oro (a 01/09/2020), frente a solo 195 mil de platino y 46 mil de paladio: NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group
> 
> Desde enero de 2017 han duplicado stock.



Ya son 168.487.000 onzas de plata, 5240 toneladas de nada.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Sep 2020)

Mirando el twittero ese que has puesto: 










Han perdido totalmente el control en cuatro meses

Vamos a la deriva, la orquesta del Titanic sigue tocando eso sí.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2020)

También pueden decir que tienen más de lo que tienen y quién puede decir que no.... A saber... Con lo honestos que son...

Eso no cabe en cualquier bancolchón por cierto, la punta del pico digo


----------



## estanflacion (3 Sep 2020)

Los bancos centrales tal vez no adopten el patrón oro, pero los bancos comerciales van a acelerar tener cuentas respaldada en oro, quien quiera sobrevivir


----------



## estanflacion (3 Sep 2020)

Tengo retenida 1 compra de muenzland, que hice hace más de 2 meses. Se niegan a enviármelo porque falta 1 moneda.
Tenía contratado 1 seguro de compra alemán de 1 mes y se me pasó reclamar por no leer las condiciones.

Cada vez que les escribo me dan respuestas automatizadas, de esperar 15 dias más.

En el caso de que pudiera anular la compra de esta moneda sería conveniente, o merece la pena esperar?

1 OZ ROARING LION TRUTH SERIE POLIERTE PLATTE 2020

Edición: 250 piezas
1.899,00 €
Goldmünze 1 oz Roaring Lion Truth Serie Polierte Platte


----------



## Pintxen (3 Sep 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Tengo retenida 1 compra de muenzland, que hice hace más de 2 meses. Se niegan a enviármelo porque falta 1 moneda.
> Tenía contratado 1 seguro de compra alemán de 1 mes y se me pasó reclamar por no leer las condiciones.
> 
> Cada vez que les escribo me dan respuestas automatizadas, de esperar 15 dias más.
> ...



Es una decisión que tienes que tomar tú. Yo personalmente les pediría la pasta y haría un pedido en otra empresa, pero como te he dicho es algo muy personal. 
Está el tema muy revuelto.


----------



## antorob (4 Sep 2020)

Espero que sea de vuestro interés.

Acercándonos al colapso final.

Y muchas gracias a Membroza por recordarme el pasaje de Alan Greenspan de su artículo de 1966.

Saludos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Sep 2020)

Pues, según pone hoy, son ya 169.611.408,917 onzas. Estos fulanos se están metiendo casi un millón de onzas diario. 

NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Sep 2020)

Ya. Si el dato es correcto, es difícil no concluir que están manipulando el mercado a la baja para seguir cargando a lo bruto.


----------



## kikepm (4 Sep 2020)

Un cubo de algo menos de 8 m de lado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Sep 2020)

Pension Funds Join the Gold Party—Things Are About to Get Interesting - GoldSilver.com

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Sep 2020)

Venga, vamos a ver si animamos un poco la cosa que con el cierre de esta semana parece que el hilo está un poco tranquilo:



@romanillo, será ahora en septiembre o ya lo dejamos para octubre si eso?


----------



## Membroza (5 Sep 2020)

El final del sistema.

Los BC pueden hacer las rondas que quieran, para suministrar liquidez, cuando un suceso como las guerras comerciales, la crisis de los repos o el coronavirus, amenazan con una crisis final, pero todo tiene un límite. Las subidas del Nasdaq se han vuelto verticales y es posible que veamos fuegos artificiales antes del desastre, pero esa verticalidad nos indica precisamente, que el final está cerca.

Alasdair Mcleod nos avisa en su último artículo, que casi hemos llegado al final. La caída del dólar, la subida del oro y la plata, son los canarios en la mina. Vigilarlos.

Inflation — running out of road

Si cree que la inflación de precios ronda el 1,6%, ha caído en el mito del IPC del BLS. Dos analistas independientes que utilizan diferentes métodos, el índice Chapwood y Shadowstats.com, demuestran que los precios están aumentando a un ritmo mucho más rápido, más como un 10% anual, y lo han estado haciendo desde 2010.

Este artículo analiza las consecuencias de la contención de la inflación de precios, particularmente a la luz del discurso de Jerome Powell en Jackson Hole cuando rebajó la importancia de la inflación de precios en los objetivos de política de la Fed a favor de la focalización en el empleo.

Concluye que la conciliación entre la cifra del IPC de BLS y la tasa real de inflación de precios es inevitable y será catastrófica para la política de la Fed de suprimir las tasas de interés, su maximización del "efecto riqueza" de los precios inflados de los activos financieros y para el dólar sí mismo.


----------



## Daviot (5 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, corrrecto, ahí he marcado el triángulo o banderín que como dices sería una figura de continuación de tendencia alcista.
> 
> El soporte del máximo histórico de 1923 $ está trabajando bien de momento y por debajo en color naranja tenemos otro gran soporte en 1800 $.
> 
> ...




Seguimos con el banderín o triángulo haciéndose más grande y el soporte de 1923 dólares que sigue trabajando. El 17 de septiembre se termina el triángulo y veremos que dirección toma el precio.

También hay un doble cruce muy feo que debemos esperar a que se confirme. Media móvil de 50 sesiones ( color morado ) cruza a la baja a la media de 200 sesiones ( color blanco ) y media móvil de 100 sesiones (color verde) cruza a la baja a la media móvil de 200 sesiones (color blanco). Todo esto en gráfico de 4 horas.


----------



## MIP (5 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Seguimos con el banderín o triángulo haciéndose más grande y el soporte de 1923 dólares que sigue trabajando. El 17 de septiembre se termina el triángulo y veremos que dirección toma el precio.
> 
> También hay un doble cruce muy feo que debemos esperar a que se confirme. Media móvil de 50 sesiones ( color morado ) cruza a la baja a la media de 200 sesiones ( color blanco ) y media móvil de 100 sesiones (color verde) cruza a la baja a la media móvil de 200 sesiones (color blanco). Todo esto en gráfico de 4 horas.



Si el triángulo se desarrolla más de 2/3 de su altura la figura pierde validez. 

Dicho de otro modo, o se menea ya o la cosa se queda lateral o bajista.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Sep 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Un cubo de algo menos de 8 m de lado.



Parece improbable que fundan lingotes y monedas para hacer un cubo.



TomBolillo dijo:


> Venga, vamos a ver si animamos un poco la cosa que con el cierre de esta semana parece que el hilo está un poco tranquilo:
> 
> 
> 
> @romanillo, será ahora en septiembre o ya lo dejamos para octubre si eso?



Pues, francamente, no cuenta nada que no se haya dicho ya por aquí.

Puede ser un genio haciéndose de oro, pero yo no confiaría ni un real a un chavalín tatuado en camiseta con silla de gamer que suelta jerga para parecer más profesional, no se expresa con corrección y no concuerda palabras, o me suelta un "redució".


----------



## Daviot (6 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Si el triángulo se desarrolla más de 2/3 de su altura la figura pierde validez.
> 
> Dicho de otro modo, o se menea ya o la cosa se queda lateral o bajista.



Y que pasa si hago magia y lo pongo en frecuencia diaria ?







O si lo vuelvo a poner en frecuencia de 4 horas con menos zoom.








Pues pasa que todo es relativo.


----------



## MIP (6 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Y que pasa si hago magia y lo pongo en frecuencia diaria ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo veo el triángulo exactamente igual, pero si eres feliz pensando que haces magia, no seré yo quien te quite esa ilusión.


----------



## Daviot (6 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo veo el triángulo exactamente igual, pero si eres feliz pensando que haces magia, no seré yo quien te quite esa ilusión.



Tampoco seré yo quien le recomiende un oculista.


----------



## Pintxen (6 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Parece improbable que fundan lingotes y monedas para hacer un cubo.



Lo que Kikepm quiere decir es que todo ese oro ocupa eso, es una representación gráfica de su volumen. Nadie que no sea de Bilbao haría un lingote de oro de ocho metros!


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo veo el triángulo exactamente igual, pero si eres feliz pensando que haces magia, no seré yo quien te quite esa ilusión.





Daviot dijo:


> Tampoco seré yo quien le recomiende un oculista.



¿Entonces esto en cristiano cómo queda? Toro, Oso o una puta babosa que da entre asco y pena el ver lo que tarda en pasar de un lado al otro del camino?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Sep 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Lo que Kikepm quiere decir es que todo ese oro ocupa eso, es una representación gráfica de su volumen. Nadie que no sea de Bilbao haría un lingote de oro de ocho metros!



Ya, pero la cosa es que, primero, es plata. Y en forma de lingotes y monedas accesibles para operarios en almacenes de seguridad ocupa una superficie mayor. Así que es un reduccionismo demasiado simplista.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Sep 2020)

No se si lo habéis leído, pero os enlazo este artículo de Francisco Llinares, de 2014

La plata en peligro de extinción


----------



## T-34 (6 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> No se si lo habéis leído, pero os enlazo este artículo de Francisco Llinares, de 2014
> 
> La plata en peligro de extinción



Me encanta cuando dicen, "queda [elemento] para los próximos 5 años y se acabará" 

Porque con lo grande que es el planeta, abrimos una zanja de 30 metros y si ya no hay es que no queda... Ains


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> No se si lo habéis leído, pero os enlazo este artículo de Francisco Llinares, de 2014
> 
> La plata en peligro de extinción



Con las historias del agotamiento inminente me pasa como con el Peak Oil, me parece una patraña infecta.

El petróleo se iba a agotar para 1914, y desde entonces está para agotarse en un plazo de 5 a 20 años.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Con las historias del agotamiento inminente me pasa como con el Peak Oil, me parece una patraña infecta.
> 
> El petróleo se iba a agotar para 1914, y desde entonces está para agotarse en un plazo de 5 a 20 años.



El petróleo es diferente. El peak oil del petróleo no es que se vaya a agotar, es que simplemente la TRE sea cada vez menor al haberse agotado los yacimientos más dulces. Con la plata igual. Quizás, el titular de Llinares es más llamativo que otra cosa, y más que en el hecho de que vaya a extinguirse la plata, habría que incidir en la posibilidad de que, en unos años, haya menos plata que oro en el mundo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> El petróleo es diferente. El peak oil del petróleo no es que se vaya a agotar, es que simplemente la TRE sea cada vez menor al haberse agotado los yacimientos más dulces. Con la plata igual. Quizás, el titular de Llinares es más llamativo que otra cosa, y más que en el hecho de que vaya a extinguirse la plata, habría que incidir en la posibilidad de que, en unos años, haya menos plata que oro en el mundo.



Ya sé la teoría, y ya ves cómo han aparecido formas no convencionales de producirlo y la teoría del TRE no se sostiene. A menida que sube el precio se agudiza el ingenio, y el progreso técnico y tecnológico es constante.

"Es que hay que revolver 1 tonelada por gramo, y antes era por cada 5 gramos". "Es que no se han hecho inversiones", etc.

Pues se disparará el precio un tiempo y eso animará la inversión.

Demasiado amarillismo con todo lo que es la futura evolución de MPs.


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Sep 2020)

El artículo es de 2014, así que no queda tanto para comprobar si el Sr. Llinares o el U.S. Geological Survey aciertan o no con su teoría...


----------



## Dadaria (6 Sep 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El artículo es de 2014, así que no queda tanto para comprobar si el Sr. Llinares o el U.S. Geological Survey aciertan o no con su teoría...



Como dije antes, no creo que la plata vaya a extinguirse, simplemente que, mientras todo siga igual, puede que en unos años tengamos una buena sorpresa y haya menos plata que oro en existencias.


----------



## Pintxen (6 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya, pero la cosa es que, primero, es plata. Y en forma de lingotes y monedas accesibles para operarios en almacenes de seguridad ocupa una superficie mayor. Así que es un reduccionismo demasiado simplista.



Perdón, plata quería decir.


----------



## MIP (6 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Entonces esto en cristiano cómo queda? Toro, Oso o una puta babosa que da entre asco y pena el ver lo que tarda en pasar de un lado al otro del camino?



Te diría que con metales no pierdas el tiempo especulando o intentando capturar maximos o mínimos de mercado. 

Quédate con físico en épocas inflacionistas y descarga en épocas tranquilas, aclarar y repetir.


----------



## Pintxen (6 Sep 2020)

No estoy seguro, pero tengo entendido que en países como Rusia no se tragan la teoría del origen fósil del petróleo y en los colegios enseñan que el petróleo es de origen geológico, por lo tanto no sería tan escaso como se cree.


----------



## Gamelin (6 Sep 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> No estoy seguro, pero tengo entendido que en países como Rusia no se tragan la teoría del origen fósil del petróleo y en los colegios enseñan que el petróleo es de origen geológico, por lo tanto no sería tan escaso como se cree.



La historieta esa de que el petroleo "viene de los dinosaurios" es otra estafa más. Eso si, es de las más gordas.

Origen inorgánico del petróleo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.


----------



## rober69 (6 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> sacado del link
> _*siempre y cuando el oro cierre 2020 por encima de 2830 aproximadamente, algo que veo muy factible.*_
> 
> yo no creo que se cumpla esta premisa.



yo si sigo a ese analista y creo que con eso de los 2830 se ha colado, y más aún cuando los analistas dicen "si rompe los 2000 irá rápidamente a 2001", quiero decir que no se mojan ni aunque les tires a la piscina, este es como todos, yo tenía hecla, barrick, yamana, etc... desde hace más de un año, le hice pregunta en el foro de inbestia, y para no fallar, no responden, eso si, cuando rompió fuerte, fiesta de mensajes y todos "como dije"


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya sé la teoría, y ya ves cómo han aparecido formas no convencionales de producirlo y la teoría del TRE no se sostiene. A menida que sube el precio se agudiza el ingenio, y el progreso técnico y tecnológico es constante.
> 
> "Es que hay que revolver 1 tonelada por gramo, y antes era por cada 5 gramos". "Es que no se han hecho inversiones", etc.
> 
> ...



Repase tus números, EEUU se ha quedado sin gasofa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> La historieta esa de que el petroleo "viene de los dinosaurios" es otra estafa más. Eso si, es de las más gordas.
> 
> Origen inorgánico del petróleo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.



Eso es indiferente.


----------



## Gamelin (6 Sep 2020)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso es indiferente.



No es lo mismo que se acabe que sea más difícil de extraer. Llevan décadas con el miedo de que el petróleo se acaba y aquí seguimos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> No es lo mismo que se acabe que sea más difícil de extraer.



Para la chusma sí, si escasea es como si no existiera para los que no tienen.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Sep 2020)

Si hubiera tanto petróleo ....
... no habrían generado tantas "movidas" por asegurarse su suministro
... no habrían hecho el canelo con el esquisto
... no habría problemas de escasez
... no habría tanta inversión en la costosa energía verde
... no habría tantos problemas económicos.
...

Sin embargo, debido a que todo se acaba, y es una pasada lo que se ha extraído y lo que se extrae y consume cada día, tiene que llegar un momento en el que empiecen los problemas. No digo cuando ni si ya ha llegado, sino que tiene que llegar, por webs de la física y naturaleza.
Y eso implica mayores costes, menores calidades, peleas por hacerse con la "energía en botella", etc. etc.

Que está habiendo movimiento y estamos entrando en una fase de "a ver cómo acaba esto" a nadie se le escapa. Las razones potentes que hay detrás de todo esto se pueden intuir. Hay unas cuantas, que se relacionan y que confluyen. Y el petróleo está en la lista, como lo están el oro, la plata, el agua, la superpoblación, el timofiat, el miedo, los virus & vacunas & chips, el control de la libertad,... y se está acelerando.
¿Alguien puede hacer planes a 5 años vista con este panorama?
Veremos por dónde vamos a final de año...


----------



## Daviot (6 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Entonces esto en cristiano cómo queda? Toro, Oso o una puta babosa que da entre asco y pena el ver lo que tarda en pasar de un lado al otro del camino?



Pues queda que el triángulo es figura de continuación de tendencia, en este caso alcista. Y en contra tenemos esos cortes a la baja de la medias móviles pendientes de confirmación (sólo en chart de 4 horas, no en el de 1 día) y la predicción de corrección de @Depeche señalada por la mano amarilla.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Sep 2020)

Ya que estamos con la plata, os dejo otro video


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Sep 2020)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Repase tus números, EEUU se ha quedado sin gasofa.



Sólo en tu imaginación peakoilera, me temo.




Y pasa la plandemia y vuelve a subir la producción...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Sólo en tu imaginación peakoilera, me temo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 424015
> 
> ...



¿Qué parte de la segunda grafica es la que hay que explicarle? esa en la que lineas van acia abajo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Sep 2020)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Qué parte de la segunda grafica es la que hay que explicarle? esa en la que lineas van acia abajo.



Pues como las de la primera. Iban para abajo hasta que dejaron de ir. Ni la previsión ni la curva del Juberto se han cumplido. Crisis y disminución repentina de la demanda nada tienen que ver con agotamiento o la fantasía de la TRE.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues como las de la primera. Iban para abajo hasta que dejaron de ir. Ni la previsión ni la curva del Juberto se han cumplido. Crisis y disminución repentian de la demanda nada tienen que ver con agotamiento o la fantasía de la TRE.



Pues usted mismo, yo con avisar cumplo.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Sep 2020)

Para que haya algo más de debate sobre el peak oil

@antorob


----------



## Muttley (7 Sep 2020)

Un poco de porno para cerrar la semana.
El congresista republicano Ron Paul (it’s happening!) pregunta en una comisión del congreso de 2011 a Ben Bernanke si el oro es dinero.



Impagable su sonrisa en el 5:11


----------



## contrabajos (7 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Lo que no se puede consentir es que cuatro idiotas no paren de hablar del troll, esto deja en evidencia a esos idiotas, al menos algo bueno hice por vosotros



Si, saltar y cascabelear. Bufón.


----------



## antorob (7 Sep 2020)

Una aproximación al peak oil.

"Mi teoría" del peak oil. El acantilado Séneca


"Para mi , la extracción de petróleo ha seguido un proceso aparente bastante normal. Primero se extraen los yacimientos poco profundos en tierra, luego los más profundos. Cuando en tierra empiezan a escasear los depósitos grandes, buscamos en el mar hasta profundidades bajas como el Mar del Norte. Unos años más tarde, empezamos a buscar en zonas heladas como Alaska. Como a pesar de todo necesitamos más petróleo, acudimos a yacimientos conocidos de petróleo extrapesado de Canadá y Venezuela. No es suficiente, por lo tanto nos vamos a aguas ultraprofundas o yacimientos peligrosos por su toxicidad (Kashagan) o alta presión- alta temperatura.

Finalmente, combinamos petróleo de lutitas (shale oil) con biocombustibles para ajustar la producción a la demanda, aunque estos proyectos sean deficitarios.

Como se puede ver hemos ido del petróleo fácil de extraer al difícil, incluso antieconómico del shale oil. Un desarrollo que puede acercarse a la ley de rendimientos decrecientes."

Antes del coronavirus, escribí.

"Estamos a punto de precipitarnos por el acantilado Seneca. Si por ejemplo, se desata una crisis económica, el consumo de petróleo se hundirá, y por lo tanto el precio del petróleo caerá con fuerza al bajar la demanda, mientras la oferta sigue relativamente constante. Los productores de petróleo quebraran con bajos precios y dejaran de invertir en traer nueva producción al mercado. Con el tiempo, la oferta caerá por debajo de la demanda y el precio del petróleo volverá a subir, pero no lo suficiente para justificar nuevas inversiones. Es fácil ver que la oferta entrará en una espiral de destrucción, porque el petróleo que queda es el más difícil y caro de extraer, mientras que los consumidores no pueden pagar un alto precio."

El resultado:




El pico se produjo en Noviembre de 2018. El coronavirus ha acelerado la caída en la producción, mientras hundía el consumo.

La falta de inversiones causará una fuerte caída en la producción después de 2022.

El colapso en la producción de petróleo en 2022 es irreversible.

No se puede confundir, como hace casi todo el mundo, el peak oil con el agotamiento de petróleo. LLegar al peak oil significa que están extrayendo la mayor cantidad de petróleo de la historia (por eso es un pico), no que no quede nada de petróleo. A parir del pico, la producción decae permanentemente y eso es algo que solo se puede ver con el paso del tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

antorob dijo:


> No se puede confundir, como hace casi todo el mundo, el peak oil con el agotamiento de petróleo. LLegar al peak oil significa que están extrayendo la mayor cantidad de petróleo de la historia (por eso es un pico), no que no quede nada de petróleo. *A parir del pico, la producción decae permanentemente y eso es algo que solo se puede ver con el paso del tiempo*.
> 
> Saludos.



Vuelvo a poner el gráfico.







Lo mismo que el Peak Coal o el Peak Sílex, no hay por dónde cogerlos.

Partiendo de la finitud de los recursos, algo obvio, se obvia el progreso técnico y tecnológico que permite aprovecharlos, y el ajuste de oferta y demanda a los precios.

Afirmas: "Los productores de petróleo quebraran con bajos precios y dejaran de invertir en traer nueva producción al mercado. Con el tiempo, la oferta caerá por debajo de la demanda y el precio del petróleo volverá a subir, pero no lo suficiente para justificar nuevas inversiones. Es fácil ver que la oferta entrará en una espiral de destrucción, porque el petróleo que queda es el más difícil y caro de extraer, mientras que los consumidores no pueden pagar un alto precio."

¿Puedes indicarme un sólo caso histórico similar con cualquier recurso natural? Es decir, hundimiento de precios que no justifica nuevas inversiones, quiebras y desaparición del sector si nque aparezcan nuevos productores.

Y aparte, te contradices al afirmar que la demanda será mayor que la oferta, pero los consumidores nio podrán pagar el precio. Eso es que la demanda caerá por debajo de la oferta.

Y cuanto menos comparemos los asertos del neopicoilismo reformado con los de Hubbert, mejor.


----------



## antorob (7 Sep 2020)

Tu gráfica representa la producción de USA, no el mundo.

Además está cortada para justificar tu comentario.

Si no te importa, te pongo la última oficial, que es un poco "distinta".




Antes de contestar, deberías leer los apartados que te pongo. La caída en las inversiones lleva seis años y los proyectos de petróleo tardan en desarrollarse. La nueva producción no puede llegar porque no se ha invertido y con el petróleo a 40$ y la demanda deprimida, lo que veremos serán nuevas caídas en la producción, hasta que la demanda supere a la oferta. Los inventarios están altos y no permiten de momento subidas de precios y la presión del calentamiento global ha puesto en el disparadero, las inversiones en el sector. 

¿Me contradigo?.

La oferta va a caer si o si. Luego si la demanda se mantiene, como indican todos los informes, terminará por superar la oferta y subirán los precios. Pero dada la crisis brutal que tenemos encima, una subida de precios será muy mal encajada por la población y presionará la demanda. Eso son ciclos, no contradicciones.

Me temo que eres de los que siempre han oído "queda petróleo para cuarenta años" y crees que la tecnología resolverá la ecuación. Se les suel llamar tecno-optimistas, frente a picoleros. El tiempo dará la razón a unos u otros. Paciencia.

En cuanto a la tecnología, ya hemos llegado al límite de mejora de la productividad.

Análisis avanzado del fracking. Perspectivas.

Un gráfico vale más que mil palabras. El final del fracking

Saludos.


----------



## mr_nobody (7 Sep 2020)

Que opinais de esta moneda? Creéis que se puede poner carilla los próximos anhos?

Collectible Silver Envela COVID and 2020 Bullion | Bullion Exchanges Blog


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Tu gráfica representa la producción de USA, no el mundo.
> 
> Además está cortada para justificar tu comentario.
> 
> ...



Y también puse una segunda gráfica, que no citas, no vaya a ser que no tengas nada que criticar.

Lo dijiste tú mismo: *A parir del pico, la producción decae permanentemente y eso es algo que solo se puede ver con el paso del tiempo*.

Tu discurso podía ser exactamente el mismo en cualquiera de los picos que señalé.

Y sería igualmente erróneo

Y sí, te contradices. Ahora hablas de ciclos. Eso lleva tiempo. Tú hablabas de "acantilados". Leamos:

"*Estamos a punto de precipitarnos por el acantilado Seneca*. Si por ejemplo, se desata una crisis económica, *el consumo de petróleo se hundirá, y por lo tanto el precio del petróleo caerá con fuerza al bajar la demanda, mientras la oferta sigue relativamente constante*. *Los productores de petróleo quebraran con bajos precios y dejaran de invertir *en traer nueva producción al mercado."

¿Se ha producido algo de eso? Rien de rien. Ni siqueira la disminución de la inversión es lo mismo que la paralización de la misma. Ha bajado el precio, y ahora que sube la demanda vuelve a subir, no se mantiene bajo. Crude Oil Price Today | WTI OIL PRICE CHART | OIL PRICE PER BARREL | Markets Insider

Sigamos:

"Con el tiempo,* la oferta caerá por debajo de la demanda y el precio del petróleo volverá a subir, pero no lo suficiente para justificar nuevas inversiones*. Es fácil ver que *la oferta entrará en una espiral de destrucción, porque el petróleo que queda es el más difícil y caro de extraer, mientras que los consumidores no pueden pagar un alto precio*."

Ahí no hablas de ningún ciclo. Te contradices. Su la demanda es mayor que la oferta, pero los consumidores nio podrán pagar el precio, eso provoca que la demanda caiga.

Respecto a la tecnología, me dicen también que el carro con 6 caballos no puede avanzar más, es el límite. Igual que la quema de leña. Peak leña. Los tecnoptimistas quedaron con el culo al aire al talarse todos los bosques del mundo.

¿La oferta va a caer si o si? ¿Como la de carbón?

Del ad hominem prefiero no decir nada.

Ah, y no me has respondido. Sigo queriendo saber un ejemplo de eso que me cuentas: hundimiento de precios que no justifica nuevas inversiones, quiebras y desaparición del sector sin que aparezcan nuevos productores o se ajusten la oferta y la demanda

Con o sin el parón tecnológico y técnico que dices.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

Y ya que este hilo es de MPs, y no de pitrolio de ese: Why Peak Gold Is Fake News


----------



## FranMen (7 Sep 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> No estoy seguro, pero tengo entendido que en países como Rusia no se tragan la teoría del origen fósil del petróleo y en los colegios enseñan que el petróleo es de origen geológico, por lo tanto no sería tan escaso como se cree.



Pues no se que tiene de bueno que el origen sea geológico, la aparición de la vida es muy posterior a la formación del planeta


----------



## antorob (7 Sep 2020)

Como bien dices, es el hilo del oro y plata.

Por lo tanto es mi última respuesta.

Respecto al gráfico que reclamas, donde se ve un aumento de producción en el petróleo USA. Corresponde a la reapertura de los pozos que se cerraron cuando el WTI cayó a negativo. No es una mejora de la producción de nuevos pozos de shale oil. 

El hundimiento del consumo se ha producido y con él, la caída de precios. Actualmente estamos estancados en 90 millones de barriles, lejos de los 100 millones. No sé porque dices que no se ha producido ese desplome, pero bueno. La inversión, ni está ni se le espera, pero la caída en la producción por decline lleva su tiempo, no se produce en cuatro o cinco meses.

Lo de los ciclos destructivos de la oferta y la demanda no requiere más información. Lamento que no lo entiendas asi. 

De la tecnología no te has leído nada de lo que te he puesto. Y contestas saliéndote del tema, con el peak leña. 

No se ha producido un pico en los minerales-metales para dar un ejemplo como el que pides. Si has leído los limites del crecimiento revisados por Ugo Bardi, verás que el aceite de ballena es un ejemplo de lo que pides. Fin de la industria por agotamiento de los recursos con una gráfica como la del peak oil. Página 78.

Ahora que he contestado a todos tus puntos, ¿que tal si contestas con algún argumento, los míos?.

Y deja lo de las falacias, no hace más que distraer la falta de argumentos.

Si quieres contestar, el hilo de burbuja info, del peak oil, está disponible para no ensuciar este.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Sep 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Tu gráfica representa la producción de USA, no el mundo.
> 
> Además está cortada para justificar tu comentario.
> 
> ...



Hay una solución fácil: disminuir la población a la cuarta parte. Antes no lo hubiera pensado, pero ahora, viendo las medidas aparentemente absurdas que se están tomando con el coronavirus me lo empiezo a plantear


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Como bien dices, es el hilo del oro y plata.
> 
> Por lo tanto es mi última respuesta.
> 
> ...



Te he contestado a todo cuanto has dicho. Otra cosa es que la respuesta no te guste y quieras irte por los cerros de Úbeda.

Lo mismo con lo de la tecnología. No hay por dónde cogerlo. Es puro voluntarismo y como tal lo he señalado: la misma cortedad de miras según la cual el hombre no podría ir más rápido que en caballo es la que hablas de los límites de la extracción del petróleo. ¿Petróleo en el mar? Incalzable y carísimo. ¿El del ar del norte? Peor aún. ¿Shale? Impusipla.

Picoil se reduce a que cada vez que hay una disminución de la producción proclamáis profecías que jamás se cumplen. Siempre hay una excusa para no admitir que aparecen tecnologías nuevas cada vez más eficientes (shale), se descubren nuevos yacimientos o se explotan mejor los ya existentes. Sólo hay que ver tu respuesta: "Corresponde a la reapertura de los pozos que se cerraron cuando el WTI cayó a negativo" (ah, pero entonces hay pozos que reabren, mire usted. "No es una mejora de la producción de nuevos pozos de shale oil" (claro, la producción no creció en los 2000 y 2010 con el shale, ¿a que no?)




Lo de los ciclos destructivos de la oferta y la demanda claro que requiere más información puesto que no es de lo que hablas, sino de un ACANTILADO y COLAPSO. Decídete.

Y hablando de preciso y demanda, convendría ajustar los precios del petróleo a la inflación, y de nuevo tropieza la teoría picoilera. No hay mejor hilo que el de metales preciosos para recordar el inflacionismo monetario.







Tampoco podías haber escogido peor ejemplo que el aceite de ballena: primero, es de origen animal; segundo, fue sustituido por productos mejores y más baratos a medida que subió el precio; y tercero, no se produjeron esos fenómenos que has descrito de quiebras, falta de inversión, y ciclos destructivos de oferta y demanda. Es más, siguió habiendo una demanda considerable de aceite de ballena hasta los años 70 del siglo XX.

Un caso clarísimo de sustitución por progreso técnico y tecnológico. Sigue habiendo ballenas y es MUY rentable cazarlas, por cierto.

¿Ugo Bardi? Pues permíteme que me ría; ahí tienes la famosa apuesta Simon-Ehrlich o a Bjorn Lomborg.

En el fondo es lo mismo de siempre: la metanarrativa neomalthusianisma con sus teorías falaces de la miseria eterna, que se han juntado con amarillismo para tener un predicamento naudito y producir la ecoprogresía, mantras simploides con los cuales atracar a los cotribuyentes.

¡Se agotan los recursos! ¡Clima cambiático! ¡Hambrunas! ¡Los polos se derriten! ¡Los mares suben cien metros! ¡El carbón se agota! ¡El oro se agota! ¡El petróleo se agotó en 1914 y no nos dimos cuenta! ¡Petróleo pesado no vale para nada! ¡TRE negativa! Y así desde los 60...


----------



## antorob (7 Sep 2020)

Contesta solo una pregunta.

¿Te has leído los enlaces que he puesto?.

Porque si dices que has respondido a todo y no has leído los enlaces, no sé como se puede responder.

Hasta ahora, los detractores del peak oil tenían un argumento sencillo e implacable. No hay peak oil porque la producción sigue aumentando. Como este sencillo argumento ha saltado por los aires, ahora es la tecnología la que nos salvará, pero eso si, sin especificar como. Te puedo poner informes que indican como la productividad del shale oil ha alcanzado un pico, a pesar de la extensión de los laterales, como se han ido agotando los puntos dulces de las cuencas, como la inversión lleva cayendo desde 2015, que dará igual. La producción de petróleo seguirá creciendo por ciencia infusa.

Y luego, sin explicar absolutamente nada, la culpa es de los neomalthusianos, que siempre han estado equivocados y lo seguirán estando, porque la mejora tecnológica es infinita, además de los recursos.

Respecto al aceite de ballena. Ahora resulta que no vale porque es animal. Toda una industria de barcos balleneros quebró porque el número de ballenas descendió en picado (agotamiento de los recursos), pero esto no vale. Claro, si dejan de cazar ballenas, el número aumenta y hoy día se siguen cazando. Por cierto, el primer pozo de petróleo se perforó en Pensilvania en 1859, cuando la producción de aceite de ballena era la mitad que en su pico. No fué el petróleo o la mejora tecnológica lo que hundió el sector. 

El problema no solo es el peak oil, es que la capacidad de carga de la Tierra hace tiempo que se sobrepasó y estamos como se ve en el gráfico, en Overshoot. Y si preguntas por qué, es que hemos sacado recursos ineficientes como el shale oil, a costa de una deuda que ya no podemos pagar.

Lo malo es que llegamos al final y en poco tiempo veremos que los BC no pueden fabricar alimentos, agua dulce o petróleo. No es un acuestión de uno o dos meses, sino de unos pocos años. El peak oil va delante, junto con el peak silver y detrás irán llegando los demás, a medida que la falta de petróleo limite la extracción del resto de recursos. 




Saludos.

PD. Perdón por la respuesta, pero tiene que ver con el oro y plata, en cierta forma.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Que opinais de esta moneda? Creéis que se puede poner carilla los próximos anhos?
> 
> Collectible Silver Envela COVID and 2020 Bullion | Bullion Exchanges Blog



Por muchas vueltas que le den, seguramente será la mejor solución contra el timovirus, ningún virus se le resiste a la plata, es el mejor antibacteriano también....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

Sin ser un experto en el ramo, la carne sí se come, la grasa se vende, y en general todo se aprovecha. No todo son ballenas azules.

How much is the life of a whale worth?

Los ecologistas dan la matraca con que no es rentable y podrían comprar la industria para que dejaran de capturar ballenas. Pero no acaban de hacerlo, a saber por qué.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Contesta solo una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Te has leído los enlaces que he puesto?.
> 
> ...



Aceite de ballena en USA, siglo XIX. ¿A que no te ponía la gráfica esta el italiano? Porque el cherrypicking es muy tentador.







Luego tenemos otro ciclo de la ballena en el siglo XX. Cambio tecnológico, no Peak Whale.







Los pikoileros gritáis"peak oil" con cada bajada coyuntural de la producción (de ahí las gráficas jocosas que puse). Tú mismo admites que el tiempo da la razón. Pues lleváis sí desde 1914, y no os la da. Y no, el bajón de 2020 y la posterior subida os quita argumentos, lejos de darlos.

Y sí, el argumento neomalthusiano es el mismo para el oro y los alimentos. Extrapolaciones sin sentido, profecías incumplidas y la prédica de la miseria eterna, que hay que reducir población, y los pobres tienen que seguir siendo pobres.







¿Qué necesitas que te explique sobre la obviedad del progreso técnico y tecnológico?

Y respecto a los enlaces, ¿qué quieres que te comente, exactamente?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Por muchas vueltas que le den, seguramente será la mejor solución contra el timovirus, ningún virus se le resiste a la plata, es el mejor antibacteriano también....



A decir verdad las sales de plata y nanopartículas que sueltan monedas y lingotes, y se absorben por la piel, son tóxicas.

Científicos rusos prueban la toxicidad de las nanopartículas de plata

Lo que no quita el efecto antimicrobiano de la plata pura, of course.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A decir verdad las sales de plata y nanopartículas que sueltan monedas y lingotes, y se absorben por la piel, son tóxicas.
> 
> Científicos rusos prueban la toxicidad de las nanopartículas de plata
> 
> Lo que no quita el efecto antimicrobiano de la plata pura, of course.



Esos lingotes y monedas son de plata pura, y tranquilamente con ellos se podría hacer plata coloidal, a la cual no se le resisten muchos virus.... Quizás en el artículo se refiere a monedas aleadas (normalmente con cobre) que son prácticamente todas las que fueron creadas para circular.


----------



## FranMen (7 Sep 2020)

Pues a eso me refiero, si te sientes tranquilo porque el petróleo es de origen geológico y no de los dinosaurios no veo el motivo. Los dinosaurios estuvieron ¿100 millones de años? La Tierra ¿5000 millones? Si tenemos que esperar ese tiempo a que se regenere el petróleo podemos esperar sentados


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Esos lingotes y monedas son de plata pura, y tranquilamente con ellos se podría hacer plata coloidal, a la cual no se le resisten muchos virus.... Quizás en el artículo se refiere a monedas aleadas (normalmente con cobre) que son prácticamente todas las que fueron creadas para circular.



El artículo analiza el efecto de las partículas de plata, no de las de del cobre. Que sí, es otro metal pesado peligroso.. Lo que te dice el artículo es que tu lingote o tu onza 999 *también* es tóxico/a, no sólo tu junk silver. No dice nada de monedas ni de aleaciones: sólo del efecto de la plata.

De nuevo: que algo sea antimicrobiano no significa que su ingesta no sea tóxica para el ser humano.

Y no, me temo que la plata coloidal no es lo mismo que chupar un lingote.

Salu2


----------



## antorob (7 Sep 2020)

Te he propuesto pasar al hilo del peak oil, pero no hay manera.

Te he hecho una sola pregunta y no la contestas. ¿De verdad quieres que te haga otra pregunta?.

Leyendo todo lo que has puesto, no veo ningún argumento que invalide el actual pico de Noviembre de 2018. Te resumo la situación y te hago una pregunta.

El peak oil ya estaba en marcha antes del coronavirus, la inversión se ha desplomado desde 2015 (sabiendo que los proyectos petroleros tardan en llegar a la producción entre 3 y 7 años, ahora en 2021-2022 es cuando veremos los efectos de la baja inversión) y , la tecnología ha llegado a su cenit y no puede aumentar la producción, por lo que el decline empuja a la baja la producción. Ahora la pregunta, *si no se descubren grandes yacimientos, si la inversión se ha hundido desde 2015 y la tecnología no es capaz de producir más (sobre todo en el fracking), ¿como va a aumentar la producción de petróleo?.*

En los enlaces tienes la explicación del final del fracking y por qué, la producción colapsará a partir de 2022. Al menos leelos y luego puedes rebatirlos con argumentos, no con una diatriba sobre Malthus.

*Saludos. *


----------



## Muttley (7 Sep 2020)

Al parecer la plata coloidal es un potentisimo antimicrobiano, antivírico y antihongos.
He visto páginas que sustentan esta teoría y otras que no.
Lo que sí es seguro Es que el cuerpo humano no “expulsa” plata de manera natural y queda acumulada en intestino, hígado, riñones y sobre todo músculos y piel.
La leyenda dice que los españoles sumergían unos días monedas de 8 reales en el agua que querían consumir en sus expediciones por America para hacerla potable.

La exposición muy prolongada a la plata o su consumo regular durante largos periodos de tiempo puede dar lugar a desarrollar una enfermedad llamada argiria.
Básicamente la piel toma un color metálico plateado.

Argiria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Como veis, sin ser letal, tiene efectos secundarios bastantes desagradables obviando el tema de hacer parecer al afectado como el hombre de hojalata sin corazón de Mago de Oz.

PD. Me estoy leyendo con muchísimo interés el debate sobre el peak oil.
Felicitaciones a @antorob y a @Hic Svnt Leones por el nivel y el talante en el debate.
Si me parece procedente en este hilo, pues si consideramos a la plata y al oro como unidad de reserva energética, la proyección precio y la disponibilidad del petróleo es clave para los precios futuros. Por supuesto lo dejo a la elección de los interesados.
Si se mueven a otro hilo, por favor dejad link.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El artículo analiza el efecto de las partículas de plata, no de las de del cobre. Que sí, es otro metal pesado peligroso.. Lo que te dice el artículo es que tu lingote o tu onza 999 *también* es tóxico/a, no sólo tu junk silver. No dice nada de monedas ni de aleaciones: sólo del efecto de la plata.
> 
> De nuevo: que algo sea antimicrobiano no significa que su ingesta no sea tóxica para el ser humano.
> 
> ...



Alguien habló de chupar un lingote?


----------



## kikepm (7 Sep 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Lo que Kikepm quiere decir es que todo ese oro ocupa eso, es una representación gráfica de su volumen. Nadie que no sea de Bilbao haría un lingote de oro de ocho metros!





Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya, pero la cosa es que, primero, es plata. Y en forma de lingotes y monedas accesibles para operarios en almacenes de seguridad ocupa una superficie mayor. Así que es un reduccionismo demasiado simplista.



Totalmente simplista. 

Alguién lanzó la pregunta sobre el volumen que ocuparía tal cantidad de plata, me pareció interesante averiguarlo, yo me aburría y disponía de tiempo libre...


----------



## elCañonero (7 Sep 2020)

Sois ricos ya? Jajaja


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Sep 2020)

elCañonero dijo:


> Sois ricos ya? Jajaja



Estamos en ello


----------



## tristezadeclon (7 Sep 2020)

elCañonero dijo:


> Sois ricos ya? Jajaja




en mi caso concreto q solo llevo plata, soy el doble menos pobre q cuando la compré va a hacer dos años en octubre, compré cuando estaba a 14.3$ y ahora está a 27$

no soy rico pero invertí en plata los ahorrros de varios años, desde luego no me quejo, te lo aseguro


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Sep 2020)

elCañonero dijo:


> Sois ricos ya? Jajaja



Eres el nuevo multi del rumanillo?


----------



## tremenk (7 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A decir verdad las sales de plata y nanopartículas que sueltan monedas y lingotes, y se absorben por la piel, son tóxicas.
> 
> Científicos rusos prueban la toxicidad de las nanopartículas de plata
> 
> Lo que no quita el efecto antimicrobiano de la plata pura, of course.



Y todas esas personas del siglo pasado que tenian dientes postizos de plata?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

Me parece muy bien eso de la toxicidad que cuentas. 

Pero eso no cambia el hecho de que en Japón siguen vendiendo y comiendo carne y grasa de ballena. Unas 4000 toneladas anuales. Y la valoran lo suficiente como para importarla de Islandia, donde también se come, como en Groenlandia, Faroe, etc: Iceland sends shipment of 1,700 tonnes of whale meat to Japan

Así que debe de darles igual. Desconozco la edad de las ballenas, pero carne haberla hayla, se la comen, y mueve mucha pasta el negocio.

Hasta tienen restaurantes especializados en ballena.

Raw, fried or on a bun: the many ways Japan eats whale

































¿Qué edad le echas?



kikepm dijo:


> Totalmente simplista.
> 
> Alguién lanzó la pregunta sobre el volumen que ocuparía tal cantidad de plata, me pareció interesante averiguarlo, yo me aburría y disponía de tiempo libre...



Pero es que en forma de lingotes y/o monedas no ocuparía eso...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Y todas esas personas del siglo pasado que tenian dientes postizos de plata?



Pues hay elevada probabilidad de que acumularan plata en su organismo, con efecto adverso para su salud.



Piel de Luna dijo:


> Alguien habló de chupar un lingote?



No, pero tú hablaste de la plata 999 como algo inocuo, consierando que es germicida, y atribuyendo al cobre u otros elementos aleados esa toxicidad. Si creemos al estudio, pues no, no es inocua.


----------



## Piel de Luna (7 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues hay elevada probabilidad de que acumularan plata en su organismo, con efecto adverso para su salud.
> 
> 
> 
> No, pero tú hablaste de la plata 999 como algo inocuo, consierando que es germicida, y atribuyendo al cobre u otros elementos aleados esa toxicidad. Si creemos al estudio, pues no, no es inocua.



Ya... 
Solo que por mi parte, NO me creo al estudio


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ya...
> Solo que por mi parte, NO me creo al estudio



Pues si es una cuestión de creencias, vale. De todos modos yo evitaría revolcarme en monedas a lo Tío Gilito.



antorob dijo:


> Te he propuesto pasar al hilo del peak oil, pero no hay manera.
> 
> Te he hecho una sola pregunta y no la contestas. ¿De verdad quieres que te haga otra pregunta?.
> 
> ...



Respondido _in extenso_ sobre el fantasioso pico y demás voluntarismos: Picoileros en 2020


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Sep 2020)

elCañonero dijo:


> Sois ricos ya? Jajaja



Yo si ¿Y tu? Jajaja


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Sep 2020)

Va llena de metales pesados...


----------



## Pintxen (7 Sep 2020)

El resto del mundo no lo sé, pero los vascos, que en el siglo XVI eran los mejores cazadores y fabricantes de naos balleneras dejaron de cazar ballenas porque cada vez había que ir más lejos a por ellas, y lo que se cazaba en las costas del mismísimo mar cantábrico luego había que ir a por ellas hasta Terranova. Eso junto a que se generalizó el uso de la electricidad para la iluminación (ese era el uso mayoritario de la grasa de ballena) y más tarde la sustitución de las barbas por otros materiales (se usaban para fabricar corsés, paraguas...) acabó con lo que fué una bollante industria. La última ballena cazada por los vascos fué en 1.901 en las aguas de Orio (Gipuzkoa). 
Cuento todo esto porque puede guardar un cierto paralelismo con la utilización del petroleo, cada vez más costoso y difícil de extraer y algún día sustituido por otras fuentes de energía.


----------



## mol (8 Sep 2020)

Por qué el oro en el 2000 era tan barato ?

viendo este enlace en enero de 2001 costaba entre 250 y 300 euros la onza

Gold Price in EUR per Troy Ounce for Last 20 Years


----------



## asqueado (8 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Por qué el oro en el 2000 era tan barato ?
> 
> viendo este enlace en enero de 2001 costaba entre 250 y 300 euros la onza
> 
> Gold Price in EUR per Troy Ounce for Last 20 Years




Y mucho mas barato estaba
Soy un metaleo convencido y siempre que he podido he comprado MPs, por lo que pudiera venir con lo de las vacas flacas que parece que se esta aproximando la epoca y por todos los comentarios que me contaba mi abuela, durante y despues de la guerra civil.
Yo he comprado el metal muchisimo mas barato a esas estadisticas que comentas, hace 50-60 años, aun no existia internet, ni posibilidad de comprar monedas de oro-plata como se hace ahora, pero bueno teniamos personas que se dedicaban a dar cuentas y vendian articulos de ropa, cortinas o cacharos de cocina y que bien se pasaban semanalmente o mensualmente para que le dieras algo a cuenta, a aquellas personas le llamabamos diteros, en mas de una ocasion tuve que valerme de ellos.
Tambien iban otros con las llamadas mantas, con articulos de oro y plata. 
Yo he comprado cordones y pulseras de oro de oro de 18 K entre 400 y 600 pesetas el gramo , depende del año que la compre, hoy afortunadamente muchas personas mayores que hicieron esa inversion y que han podido vender, han pagado facturas y ayudar a algunos de sus hijos


----------



## mol (8 Sep 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> Y mucho mas barato estaba
> Soy un metaleo convencido y siempre que he podido he comprado MPs, por lo que pudiera venir con lo de las vacas flacas que parece que se esta aproximando la epoca y por todos los comentarios que me contaba mi abuela, durante y despues de la guerra civil.
> Yo he comprado el metal muchisimo mas barato a esas estadisticas que comentas, hace 50-60 años, aun no existia internet, ni posibilidad de comprar monedas de oro-plata como se hace ahora, pero bueno teniamos personas que se dedicaban a dar cuentas y vendian articulos de ropa, cortinas o cacharos de cocina y que bien se pasaban semanalmente o mensualmente para que le dieras algo a cuenta, a aquellas personas le llamabamos diteros, en mas de una ocasion tuve que valerme de ellos.
> Tambien iban otros con las llamadas mantas, con articulos de oro y plata.
> Yo he comprado cordones y pulseras de oro de oro de 18 K entre 400 y 600 pesetas el gramo , depende del año que la compre, hoy afortunadamente muchas personas mayores que hicieron esa inversion y que han podido vender, han pagado facturas y ayudar a algunos de sus hijos



Y cual es el verdadero motivo por el que el oro sube ? alguna explicacion logica, o es especulacion pura ? el oro no se puede comer, aunque he leido por ahi cosas como que el oro se puede usar para ciertas cosas utiles en la vida en caso de desastre... ?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Y cual es el verdadero motivo por el que el oro sube ? alguna explicacion logica, o es especulacion pura ? el oro no se puede comer, aunque he leido por ahi cosas como que el oro se puede usar para ciertas cosas utiles en la vida en caso de desastre... ?



El oro no sube, es el dinero fiat el que se está precipitando a la fosa de las Marianas...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Sep 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> El resto del mundo no lo sé, pero los vascos, que en el siglo XVI eran los mejores cazadores y fabricantes de naos balleneras dejaron de cazar ballenas porque cada vez había que ir más lejos a por ellas, y lo que se cazaba en las costas del mismísimo mar cantábrico luego había que ir a por ellas hasta Terranova. Eso junto a que se generalizó el uso de la electricidad para la iluminación (ese era el uso mayoritario de la grasa de ballena) y más tarde la sustitución de las barbas por otros materiales (se usaban para fabricar corsés, paraguas...) acabó con lo que fué una bollante industria. La última ballena cazada por los vascos fué en 1.901 en las aguas de Orio (Gipuzkoa).
> Cuento todo esto porque puede guardar un cierto paralelismo con la utilización del petroleo, *cada vez más costoso y difícil de extraer* y algún día sustituido por otras fuentes de energía.



Pues mira, justo después del colapso de la industria ballenera vasca del XIX, empieza otro ciclo...








Y sobre los costes del petróleo, en realidad está barato. Es lo que dice el conforero @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard , "El oro no sube, es el dinero fiat el que se está precipitando a la fosa de las Marianas..."







Lo mismo el resto de las cosas. Incluidos oro y plata.


----------



## Gamelin (8 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues mira, justo después del colapso de la industria ballenera vasca del XIX, empieza otro ciclo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo esos gráficos estaba buscando ayer antes de acostarme y no los encontraba con el cerebro frito. Gracias


----------



## Snowball (8 Sep 2020)

Buenas "compañeros del metal"

Hoy parece que hay fuertes bajadas y el VIX disparado. Los metales tambien se ven arrastrados.

¿Podría ser éste el comienzo de la bajada pronosticada por el forero Depeche?

Plata 20

Oro 1700

Saludos


----------



## asqueado (8 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Y cual es el verdadero motivo por el que el oro sube ? alguna explicacion logica, o es especulacion pura ? el oro no se puede comer, aunque he leido por ahi cosas como que el oro se puede usar para ciertas cosas utiles en la vida en caso de desastre... ?



Es porque las maquinitas no paran de echar humo, y el fiat cada vez vale menos y por consiguiente los mps suben de precio, es logico. Yo me pregunto en numerosas ocasiones porque las cosas que valian 100 pesetas, al dia siguiente costaban 1 euro.
El oro no se come, pero ayuda a comer, al igual que la plata, en las guerras y hambrunas han salvado muchas vidas, lo he contado en alguna ocasion, mi abuela era cosaria, llevando articulos de comida y otros cosas que le solicitaban de la ciudad a los pueblos, antes , durante y despues de nuestra contienda, pues bien los que tenian mps son los que pudieron esquivar el hambre, me contaba que troceaban las monedas y depende del trozo de la misma para lo que querian cambiar, por cierto el fiat papel de la republica no servia ni para limpiarse el culo.
Nunca he pensado en hacerme rico con los mps, he sido como las hormiguitas, para que si llegara el momento tener y poder cambiar esas monedas para cambiar en las huertas por productos de la tierra, patatas, tomates, ,pimientos, huevos, pollos, etc., ojala nunca llegue ese momento, pero los acontecimientos que estamos viendo, temo lo peor, o bien porque tenga que vender por problemas de salud de mi familia, pero cada vez que puedo siempre hago alguna adquisicion, aun cuando estoy servido desde hace tiempo, lo digo por lo del gusanillo, hace dos semanas recibi esta compra, despues de realizarla en el mes de Febrero


----------



## FranMen (8 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Y cual es el verdadero motivo por el que el oro sube ? alguna explicacion logica, o es especulacion pura ? el oro no se puede comer, aunque he leido por ahi cosas como que el oro se puede usar para ciertas cosas utiles en la vida en caso de desastre... ?



El oro se puede comer, otra cosa es que sea nutritivo:
Comer oro: el último capricho de los restaurantes de lujo


----------



## asqueado (8 Sep 2020)

No es una moneda, es una medalla, porque no lleva facial, es 5 onzas del calendario azteca o piedra de los soles- Cuauhtemoc

pues en el 90 ya estaba algo subida la plata, yo he comprado la misma entre las 4 y 6 pesetas el gramo, en epoca anterior, mucha juventud llevaban gruesas cadenas de dicho metal porque era muy barata. En mi ciudad existia un organismo ( sociedad de metales preciosos), donde se iba a comprar los mps, te hablo de hace muchisimos años y el metal te l o daban en granalla


----------



## Dadaria (8 Sep 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> No es una moneda, es una medalla, porque no lleva facial, es 5 onzas del calendario azteca o piedra de los soles- Cuauhtemoc
> 
> pues en el 90 ya estaba algo subida la plata, yo he comprado la misma entre las 4 y 6 pesetas el gramo, en epoca anterior, mucha juventud llevaban gruesas cadenas de dicho metal porque era muy barata. En mi ciudad existia un organismo ( sociedad de metales preciosos), donde se iba a comprar los mps, te hablo de hace muchisimos años y el metal te l o daban en granalla



¿Podría ser la Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos? He visto que venden lingotes tanto de oro y plata y que tienen sedes en casi toda España, pero no recuerdo haber leído por aquí nada de ella.


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Sep 2020)

Oro 1800


----------



## borgar (8 Sep 2020)

Llevan desde el martes de la semana pasada intentando tirar los metales, pero estos tienen un suelo muy consolidado.... La de papel que habrán tenido que imprimir para "aplanar" la curva de la plata que a comienzos de agosto era asintótica.

En otro orden de cosas, un pedido de britanias sin recibir desde comienzos de agosto... me han ofrecido 2 veces cambiarlas por filarmonicas o maples (desde abril más caras que las britanias). El hombre diciéndome que la casa de la moneda inglesa cada semana les dice "la semana que viene sin falta". Se ve un desacople total.

Me gustaría alguna Eagle, alguna tienda?


----------



## nedantes (8 Sep 2020)

podrías indicar dónde comprastes las britanias para atenernos a que nos pueda ocurrir lo mismo?

En su día (marzo) compré eagles en el doradocoins




borgar dijo:


> Llevan desde el martes de la semana pasada intentando tirar los metales, pero estos tienen un suelo muy consolidado.... La de papel que habrán tenido que imprimir para "aplanar" la curva de la plata que a comienzos de agosto era asintótica.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, un pedido de britanias sin recibir desde comienzos de agosto... me han ofrecido 2 veces cambiarlas por filarmonicas o maples (desde abril más caras que las britanias). El hombre diciéndome que la casa de la moneda inglesa cada semana les dice "la semana que viene sin falta". Se ve un desacople total.
> 
> Me gustaría alguna Eagle, alguna tienda?


----------



## aquilaris (8 Sep 2020)

¡Hola buenas! Me he leído varias páginas de este hilo (y algunos links de información). Me gustaría invertir en oro una cantidad pequeña de mis ahorros para salvarme un poco de la inflación. Sin embargo, a pesar de que el tema compra he encontrado bastante información por aquí, en el tema venta no parece haber tanta. 

Entendiendo que esto es una inversión a largo plazo (mínimo 5-10 años), ¿es difícil la venta? ¿Existen casas de compra (que no sean estafas) del mismo modo que hay webs reputadas de venta?


----------



## Porestar (9 Sep 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Llevan desde el martes de la semana pasada intentando tirar los metales, pero estos tienen un suelo muy consolidado.... La de papel que habrán tenido que imprimir para "aplanar" la curva de la plata que a comienzos de agosto era asintótica.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, un pedido de britanias sin recibir desde comienzos de agosto... me han ofrecido 2 veces cambiarlas por filarmonicas o maples (desde abril más caras que las britanias). El hombre diciéndome que la casa de la moneda inglesa cada semana les dice "la semana que viene sin falta". Se ve un desacople total.
> 
> Me gustaría alguna Eagle, alguna tienda?



Yo tengo 3 britannias que estaría encantado de cambiar por cualquier otra cosa que no tenga a la vieja Eli molestando...


----------



## asqueado (9 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Podría ser la Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos? He visto que venden lingotes tanto de oro y plata y que tienen sedes en casi toda España, pero no recuerdo haber leído por aquí nada de ella.



Podria ser que nosotros en mi ciudad nos comieramos lo de española, siempre deciamos a la sociedad de metales preciosos, y ya me va fallando la memoria, te estoy hablando de hace muchos años, si querias comprar algun metal, tenias que llamar por telefono, te decian a como estaba el mismo y tenias que realizar el ingreso bancario y recogerlo al dia siguiente. En mi ciudad habia un par de personas que se dedicaban tambien a llevartelo al taller, casa o negocio, lo hacian de igual forma que en la sociedad, te deban cotizacion, ingreso bancario y al dia siguiente a lo largo de la mañana lo tenias en la mano.


----------



## asqueado (9 Sep 2020)

Sempsa tambien se encuentra en mi ciudad, en el parque joyero, aquello es un bunker, para mi es carilla.

SEMPSA JOYERIA Y PLATERIA - Parque Joyero

La joyeria ha tenido un periodo donde se ha ganado mucho dinero, desde los 60 hasta finales de los 70, donde todo lo que se fabricaba se vendia, yo he visto entregar 20, 25 o 30 kilos de oro y otros tantos de plata, para que el fundidor le realizara de los molden que llevaba, 25,000, 40,000 o 50,000 piezas de ellas, y asi una semana tras otra, el metal estaba barato y las gente iba prosperando economicamente y se compraba todos los meses, algo, se podia permitir el lujo porque le sobraba algo para hacerlo, ahora es todo lo contrario que tiene que venderlo porque no llega a final de mes.
En Madrid habia un fundidor que mandaba unos pocos kilos todas las semanas muchisimo mas barato que la cotizacion oficial y sin alcohol, lo sacaba de las radiografias, que en ellas habia cierta cantidad de plata.
Hubo unos años que todo el mundo se ponia lo que queria, tanto de plata, como de oro, luego con los tirones que te daban y lo del cuchillo en el cuello, la gente se fue quitando todas sus alhajas, y bien que lo hicieron, ya no puedes salir a la calle, y las personas mayores somos blanco para que nos roben. Se de lo que me dices, de las esclavas, sellos, o aquellas cabezas de cristo, que luego le daban un chapado con algunas micras de oro, he iban presumiendo.


----------



## cuidesemele (9 Sep 2020)

La bajadita sera del COT que hay aumentado cortos: https://cotunchained.com/en/Commitm...LD---CMX-Futures-Only/088691/Commodity/156/26

Pero se ha recuperado ya... la pregunta y si el COT ha vuelto de vacaciones con ganas de bajarlo a 1700 a toda costa o si lo intentaran timidamente solo para dejarlo donde estas mas o menos al no poder.


----------



## Erzam (9 Sep 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> La bajadita sera del COT que hay aumentado cortos: https://cotunchained.com/en/Commitm...LD---CMX-Futures-Only/088691/Commodity/156/26
> 
> Pero se ha recuperado ya... la pregunta y si el COT ha vuelto de vacaciones con ganas de bajarlo a 1700 a toda costa o si lo intentaran timidamente solo para dejarlo donde estas mas o menos al no poder.



Ayer realizaron otro de sus descarados ataques, pero ambos metales respondieron bien.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Sep 2020)

aquilaris dijo:


> ¡Hola buenas! Me he leído varias páginas de este hilo (y algunos links de información). Me gustaría invertir en oro una cantidad pequeña de mis ahorros para salvarme un poco de la inflación. Sin embargo, a pesar de que el tema compra he encontrado bastante información por aquí, en el tema venta no parece haber tanta.
> 
> Entendiendo que esto es una inversión a largo plazo (mínimo 5-10 años), ¿es difícil la venta? ¿Existen casas de compra (que no sean estafas) del mismo modo que hay webs reputadas de venta?



Si te preocupa la venta de metales, hay un hilo específico para ello, donde puedes comprobar como se vende el 100% de lo que se anuncia.
Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)

Luego tienes otro hilo donde se valoran las transacciones.
Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


----------



## FranMen (9 Sep 2020)

asqueado dijo:


> Sempsa tambien se encuentra en mi ciudad, en el parque joyero, aquello es un bunker, para mi es carilla.
> 
> SEMPSA JOYERIA Y PLATERIA - Parque Joyero
> 
> ...



Siguiendo con los ejemplos de otros tiempos, a principios del XIX un cardenal cobraba oficialmente 20.000 liras al año en Roma (más extras), si no me equivoco unos 6 kg de oro, se dice en el libro que es un sueldo escaso para su posición si no tenía otras entradas por su origen (nobleza) y que antes cobraban más.
Una marquesa tenía de rentas 80-90000 liras (24 kg) y eso sí se consideraba una buena posición
Edito, primeros del XX


----------



## Dadaria (9 Sep 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Siguiendo con los ejemplos de otros tiempos, a principios del XIX un cardenal cobraba oficialmente 20.000 liras al año en Roma (más extras), si no me equivoco unos 6 kg de oro, se dice en el libro que es un sueldo escaso para su posición si no tenía otras entradas por su origen (nobleza) y que antes cobraban más.
> Una marquesa tenía de rentas 80-90000 liras (24 kg) y eso sí se consideraba una buena posición



¿Qué libro es?


----------



## FranMen (9 Sep 2020)

Te


Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Qué libro es?



diré que está escrito a principios del XX (primera década ) de corte filósofo pero basado en la realidad de la sociedad de la época.


----------



## Dadaria (9 Sep 2020)

Ya que estamos con salarios históricos, si nos trasladamos a mediados del XVI, tenemos varios ejemplos: el secretario real (cargo bastante importante, pues por sus manos pasaba toda la correspondencia que leía el monarca), cobraba 1200 escudos de oro (algo más de 3,5 kilos de oro), equivalente a la canonjía de una catedral de cierta relevancia. Además de contar con otras rentas para complementar su salario, tenía un complemento de 200 escudos para pagar a un secretario personal (el cual solía ser un familiar). Los gastos de la corte pasaron de 500.000 ducados en época de Felipe II (suponiendo un 5% sobre el total de los gastos de la monarquía) a 1.000.000 en época de Felipe III, siendo un presupuesto "austero" en comparación con el coste de otras cortes europeas.


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Sep 2020)

"Do US stocks beat gold and silver? You have to see these shocking charts. In this video I compare several US stock indices to performance of gold and silver over various time frames. Does the stock market regularly outperform gold and silver? Do silver and gold provide a higher rate of return over the long term? And what stock market indices are best to use when comparing stocks to gold and silver? Which stock index covers a broad range of US stocks and factors in dividends and other reinvestment performance? I try to answer these and other questions with these shocking charts: 

Dow to Gold Ratio - Updated Historical Chart | Longtermtrends

Stocks vs. Gold - Updated Historical Chart | Longtermtrends

I stack silver and gold to hedge against our debt-fueled, fiat currency-based economy that I am convinced is in deep trouble. Consider stacking silver and gold yourself to help you build and preserve wealth. And thank you for watching Yankee Stacking! "


----------



## Razkin (9 Sep 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> El diseño de la última Queen’s Beasts, para que la vayáis viendo, si sois tan impacientes como yo..... mmmmmm



Esta un poco gordo y fortachón el galgo pero bueno....
Si es que el plan es perfecto. Algo de corrección para pillar las nuevas Queen's y luego atacar los 30 plata y los 2.000 en oro.


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Sep 2020)

El horizonte sigue vigente, o supera 2030, o no se anularía nada, no hago nuevas predicciones, si supera en cierres diarios y ratifica en semanales 2030, haremos nuevas, mientras tanto, valen las viejas...
Por cierto nadie ha dicho que si bajarámos a 1800$ la onza se pille físico a ese precio, eso ya puedes ir olvidándote... los stocks están rotos, y liquidez tienen que se les sale por las orejas, después de estar 5 meses a saco vendiendo, así que si cae allí harán stock y a ti te pondrán un lindo cartelito de "AGOTADO"..... pase mañana si eso...


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Sep 2020)

Bueno realmente, que baje a 1800 no es ningún drama, es poco más que una "bajadita". 

Yo votaría porque vamos a seguir laterales, hasta que cualquier día pegue un petardazo hacia arriba que va a dejar a muchos "esperando" para entrar.

Si siguen laterales para mediados/finales de octubre tanto el oro como la plata se encontrarían con la directriz a medio plazo que se inició a últimos de marzo, o primeros de abril. Quizás ahí despierten de la cabezadita que se están tomando.


----------



## marquen2303 (10 Sep 2020)

Porque las Queen’s Beasts se han revalorizado tanto?? Yo comencé desde un principio con esta colección pero en mano no me gusta tanto y ya que he comenzado no la dejare a medias. Seguramente que será por gustos.


----------



## Fomenkiano (10 Sep 2020)

He visto que muchos compráis monedas con valor numismáticoo o artístico. ¿Dónde las compráis? En Coininvest y similares tienen poco variedad y no están muy enfocadas al coleccionismo.


----------



## Jebediah (10 Sep 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Esta un poco gordo y fortachón el galgo pero bueno....
> Si es que el plan es perfecto. Algo de corrección para pillar las nuevas Queen's y luego atacar los 30 plata y los 2.000 en oro.



Por comentar, por que hace nada estábamos en una situación totalmente diferente. 

Tenía atrasada una compra de 1/4 oro Queen Beast White Horse. Hoy a la 13:00 la he comprado en goldsirver.be y me acaba de llegar un email de UPS diciendo que lo recibo mañana. Anonadado me hallo.


----------



## Jebediah (10 Sep 2020)

Tarjeta, con comisión sí. Tengo malas experiencias con las transferencias.


----------



## tristezadeclon (10 Sep 2020)

como curiosidad

la moneda conmemorativa de la toma de cartagena de indias por los ingleses el 1 de abril de 1741 con el lema "el orgullo español humillado por el almirante vernon"




ah no espera, q no fue así exactamente....

menudo placer debe ser tener una moneda original de ese descomunal fail de los piratas, la historia de españa es tan rica q tiene cosas q nadie mas puede ofrecer como por ejemplo la historia de esa moneda

seguro q perez reverte ha conseguido alguna en subasta, y sino al menos le pega hacerlo

aprovecho para cagarme en los muertos de la fábrica nacional de moneda y timbre, las joyas q podríamos tener... en fin


----------



## Muttley (10 Sep 2020)

En este artículo hay unas cosillas que me gustaría puntualizar.
Se lee
“En el contexto del mercado de futuros de la plata, es enorme. Pero parece poco probable que sea un intento de acaparar el mercado de la plata, porque las bóvedas registradas en Comex tienen alrededor de 9.500 toneladas de lingotes de plata y las bóvedas LBMA a fines de marzo tenían 36.195 toneladas”

Estos números son correctos.
Pero creo que hay que discriminar algo mejor.
En los números a día de hoy en COMEX tenemos 355M de onzas, de las que unas 141M son registradas. Es decir, dispuestas para servir de contraparte a contratos de futuro que exijan entrega. 
El resto tiene dueño. Con nombre y apellidos y si este no vende...no están a la venta.
Podeis ver quien tiene las maypres posiciones googleando COMEX vault holdings y os sale un excel actualizado. 
Adivinen quien es el capo. Si.JPM.
172M de ozs....pero* solo 40M para entrega o eligible. *
En LBMA el número es mayor, en Julio de 2020 (ultima cifra oficial) hay unos 1093M de onzas. 
Peeeeeeeero, en el LBMA se custodia mucha de la plata que los ETFs dicen tener,
es decir, plata que NO es para entrega.

“The silver-backed ETFs that hold silver bars in the LBMA vaults in London are as follows:


iShares: 1 ETF
ETF Securities: 6 ETFs
SOURCE : 1 ETF
Deutsche Bank: 3 ETFs

Between them, these four providers offer 11 ETFs that hold some or all of their silver in LBMA London vaults. This silver is held with custodians JP Morgan and HSBC, and with sub-custodians, Brinks and Malca Amit.”

De Aqui 
Unveiling the Silver in the LBMA London vaults snbchf.com

Y resulta que si nos vamos a 
iShares Silver Trust | SLV
Declaran tener....558M de onzas a día de hoy. Más de la mitad de lo que se guarda en LBMA.
Que no todo estará allí y que seguro haya en Suiza también.
Y quien es el custodio? Si. De nuevo JPM. 

Pero que luego habría que deducir toda la plata que los otros 10 ETFs dicen tener. 
Y nada de esto esta a la venta “para entrega”.

Conclusión?

@antorob habla de plata existente en bóvedas...no de plata a la venta.
De esa solo una fracción que debe estar sobre el 30-40% está para entrega de verdad. 
JPM controla o guarda para sus clientes al menos 730M de onzas a día de hoy.
Asi a bote pronto el 50% de toda la plata en COMEX y LBMA. 
Y la mayoría NO está a la venta.
Nada mas y nada menos.


----------



## Daviot (10 Sep 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> como curiosidad
> 
> la moneda conmemorativa de la toma de cartagena de indias por los ingleses el 1 de abril de 1741 con el lema "el orgullo español humillado por el almirante vernon"
> 
> *aprovecho para cagarme en los muertos de la fábrica nacional de moneda y timbre, las joyas q podríamos tener... en fin*



Pero como ??? Si acaban de sacar nuestra moneda Bullion.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Sep 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por comentar, por que hace nada estábamos en una situación totalmente diferente.
> 
> Tenía atrasada una compra de 1/4 oro Queen Beast White Horse. Hoy a la 13:00 la he comprado en goldsirver.be y me acaba de llegar un email de UPS diciendo que lo recibo mañana. Anonadado me hallo.



Una vez comprobado el pago, el material sale por la noche en avión y por la mañana lo tienes.


----------



## Eyman (10 Sep 2020)

A mi me han dicho lo mismo en Dracma, las filarmónicas no me llaman mucho, pero como no tengo ninguna, les he dado el OK.




borgar dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, un pedido de britanias sin recibir desde comienzos de agosto... me han ofrecido 2 veces cambiarlas por filarmonicas o maples (desde abril más caras que las britanias). El hombre diciéndome que la casa de la moneda inglesa cada semana les dice "la semana que viene sin falta". Se ve un desacople total.
> 
> Me gustaría alguna Eagle, alguna tienda?


----------



## Dadaria (10 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> En este artículo hay unas cosillas que me gustaría puntualizar.
> Se lee
> “En el contexto del mercado de futuros de la plata, es enorme. Pero parece poco probable que sea un intento de acaparar el mercado de la plata, porque las bóvedas registradas en Comex tienen alrededor de 9.500 toneladas de lingotes de plata y las bóvedas LBMA a fines de marzo tenían 36.195 toneladas”
> 
> ...



De todas formas, lo más gracioso de todo esto es que no hay unas estimaciones aproximadas sobre cuánta plata puede quedar en existencias. De oro se especula que hay en todo el mundo entre 160.000 y 170.000 toneladas, y de plata, se sabe que, a lo largo de toda la historia se han extraído 1.600.000 toneladas, pero no sabemos cuánto puede quedar, al ser un metal utilizado a nivel industrial.


----------



## Daviot (11 Sep 2020)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Porque las Queen’s Beasts se han revalorizado tanto?? Yo comencé desde un principio con esta colección pero en mano no me gusta tanto y ya que he comenzado no la dejare a medias. Seguramente que será por gustos.



Yo creo que las de 10 oz si están bastante bien logradas. Luego según el diseño de cada una, se han revalorizado más las mejor hechas como son el león inglés y el Griffin que serían medalla de oro, el dragón y el unicornio que serían medalla de plata, el black bull, el león de Mortimer y quizás el halcón que serían medalla de bronce y luego quedan las demás.


----------



## RNSX (11 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> De todas formas, lo más gracioso de todo esto es que no hay unas estimaciones aproximadas sobre cuánta plata puede quedar en existencias. De oro se especula que hay en todo el mundo entre 160.000 y 170.000 toneladas, y de plata, se sabe que, a lo largo de toda la historia se han extraído 1.600.000 toneladas, pero no sabemos cuánto puede quedar, al ser un metal utilizado a nivel industrial.




por que dices que no hay estimaciones ??? yo encuentro muchas


Global silver reserves by country 2019 | Statista


----------



## Dadaria (11 Sep 2020)

RNSX dijo:


> por que dices que no hay estimaciones ??? yo encuentro muchas
> 
> 
> Global silver reserves by country 2019 | Statista



Esas estadísticas (no las he podido ver pues me pide que me registre), supongo que estarán sacadas del USGS, que estima en 560.000 toneladas las reservas existentes de plata *bajo tierra*, no las existencias de plata a día de hoy. Además, esas cifras llevan sin modificarse desde hace casi 30 años. A lo que yo me refiero es a las existencia de plata actuales, en propiedad tanto de particulares, como de gobiernos e instituciones.


----------



## antorob (11 Sep 2020)

Veo que Jose Luis Cava no domina las matemáticas. Rápido, que alguien divida 8117 toneladas de oro por 31,1 gramos la onza, para ver cuantas onzas son. Seguro que 261.000 millones de onzas no son. Ni valen 498 billones de dólares. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dadaria (11 Sep 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Veo que Jose Luis Cava no domina las matemáticas. Rápido, que alguien divida 8117 toneladas de oro por 31,1 gramos la onza, para ver cuantas onzas son. Seguro que 261.000 millones de onzas no son. Ni valen 498 billones de dólares.
> 
> Saludos.



26 billones entre 261 millones de onzas nos da 102.900 dólares la onza


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Sep 2020)

De números no sabrá. Pero con las cifras se le ve suelto. En el curso online para mostrar su sistema de especulación, que ha dado recientemente en el canal del señor Santos. Ha tenido 606 suscriptores que han pagado 300$ por cabeza. Lo que suma unos 180.000$ a repartir entre ambos “guruses”. O lo que es lo mismo un total de unos 77.000€ por un ratejo en interned. Yo hay algunas jornadas de trabajo, no muchas la verdad, que no alcanzo esa cifras de facturación.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Sep 2020)

Bueno, el señor Santos es un “empredío” tiene su canal de YouTube, su escuela online, ha abierto un banco también online pá lo que viene siendo “Ayudar a la gente” y otras múltiples fantasías animadas de ayer y hoy...
Y del señor Cava admiro la intensidad que le pone a todo. acertará o no con sus cosas, pero como Vicentín el personaje de La hora Chanante, “siempre va a tope”


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Sep 2020)

Aun asi el Jose Luis Cava dice cosas interesantes. Se le ha subido un poco, pero como todo en la vida es cuestion de separar el trigo de la paja.


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dadaria (11 Sep 2020)

La deuda useña sobrepasa, a día de hoy, los 26 billones. Con el oro que dicen tener, los números que nos salen son esos, aunque lo más seguro es que no tengan el oro que dicen tener, pues seguramente tendrán menos. Si es la mitad de eso, pues una onza tendría que salir a 205.000 dólares. Con dos onzas a ese precio nos podríamos comprar una buena casa en Montana.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> La deuda useña sobrepasa, a día de hoy, los 26 billones. Con el oro que dicen tener, los números que nos salen son esos, aunque lo más seguro es que no tengan el oro que dicen tener, pues seguramente tendrán menos. Si es la mitad de eso, pues una onza tendría que salir a 205.000 dólares. Con dos onzas a ese precio nos podríamos comprar una buena casa en Montana.




Si se ponen a ese precio nadie tendra dinero para comprartelas.

Ademas inventaran sistemas para que no puedas venderlas fuera del sistema.

No es lo mismo que valgan mira incluso 15000 euros que al final habra muchisima gente que tenga ese dinero, eso no es nada, un matrimonio de funcionarios que esten cobrando 2000 al mes cada uno si son ahorradores juntan ese dinero casi sin darse cuenta, por ejemplo vaya.......

Si se pone en 15000 pues se podria hacer dinerillo teniendo unas minimas reservas por que al final alguien te lo va a comprar.

Si se pone a 200.000 no va a haber quien te lo compre y si lo intentas llevar al banco para que te lo cambien pues inventaran algo para follarte vivo, incluso alguna ley que trate de criminales a los que tienen oro y no lo han entregado.

Se trataba de criminales, de gentuza y insolidarios a los que iban con FFP2 en la pandemia por que habian sido previsores y habian comprado viendo lo que venia de china, que cojones no haran con los que tengan un poco de oro ? No me estrañaria si llega el caso ver fusilamientos por la misma tele para que sirvan de escarmiento y meter miedo.


----------



## Dadaria (11 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si se ponen a ese precio nadie tendra dinero para comprartelas.
> 
> Ademas inventaran sistemas para que no puedas venderlas fuera del sistema.
> 
> ...



Anda, ya sabemos de quien era multi el romanillo. No me extraña que fuera a ti a quien le "vendió" los 20 kilos de plata. Y por cierto, si la gente no compró bozales para "protegerse" de un timovirus como este, es culpa suya. Lo de solidario lo dirás por los langostos del "antes le prendo fuego que malvenderlo", no?

No he dicho que tenga que ponerse necesariamente a ese precio. Lo que digo es que, dadas esas condiciones, alcanzaría ese precio. Lo más seguro es que, si decidieran respaldar el dólar en base a mp, lo harían con una combinación de activos duros (oro, plata, petróleo y otros recursos). No sería oro exclusivamente.


----------



## Muttley (12 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si se ponen a ese precio nadie tendra dinero para comprartelas.
> 
> Ademas inventaran sistemas para que no puedas venderlas fuera del sistema.
> 
> ...



No es Ninguna tontería tu comentario. 
Técnicamente algo de gran valor es muy difícil de vender e imposible de disimular y sacar del radar confiscatorio del gobierno. 
Y si a eso le añadimos el tamaño que puede camuflarse en un bolsillo o en el forro de una chaqueta, el peligro para el sistema es brutal.
Los narcos con 15 moneditas camufladas moverían 600000 euros de un lado a otro sin problemas si ponemos un precio de 40000 la onza. 

No veo confiscaciones, porque son difíciles de llevar a la práctica si no hay madmax o una situación de guerra. Si que veo un férreo control que limitaría mucho la tenencia e intercambios llegados a cierto nivel de precios y eso no me gusta.

Cuanto sería el límite para hacer saltar alarmas? 10000 dólares por onza? 
Seguramente algo así.


----------



## Gamelin (12 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, el señor Santos es un “empredío” tiene su canal de YouTube, su escuela online, ha abierto un banco también online pá lo que viene siendo “Ayudar a la gente” y otras múltiples fantasías animadas de ayer y hoy...
> Y del señor Cava admiro la intensidad que le pone a todo. acertará o no con sus cosas, pero como Vicentín el personaje de La hora Chanante, “siempre va a tope”



No se de quien cojones hablais. Debería conocerlos? Todo para que te digan que el FIAT s una estafa?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No es Ninguna tontería tu comentario.
> Técnicamente algo de gran valor es muy difícil de vender e imposible de disimular y sacar del radar confiscatorio del gobierno.
> Y si a eso le añadimos el tamaño que puede camuflarse en un bolsillo o en el forro de una chaqueta, el peligro para el sistema es brutal.
> Los narcos con 15 moneditas camufladas moverían 600000 euros de un lado a otro sin problemas si ponemos un precio de 40000 la onza.
> ...



Yo 10.000 y incluso 15.000 o algo mas no lo veo problema para poder venderlo como ya dije, hay gente que gana muchisimo dinero, yo he visto soltar delante mia 400 euros a una scort por que el tio tenia billetes y se le caia la baba, algunas que he tenido confianza me han contado como llegaba un mindundi para impresionarlas y les soltaba 600 euros, eran tias que estaban pidiendo 100 o 120 pero los tios para impresionar pues sacaban billetes.

teneis que daros cuenta que hay muchisima gente que tiene mucha mucha pasta, son muchos mas de los que os pensais.

10.000 euros, 15.000 euros, el oro seguiria vendiendose como ahora, seria una situacion muy buena para los que hayan atesorado previamente, pero lo pones a mas dinero, le sumas trabas a las operaciones y criminalizar ese tipo de operaciones y alomejor no te sirve tener oro por que no vas a poder hacer mucho con el sin jugarte el pescuezo en el intento.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Sep 2020)

Es logico que un ignorante no entienda mi mensaje.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Anda, ya sabemos de quien era multi el romanillo. No me extraña que fuera a ti a quien le "vendió" los 20 kilos de plata. Y por cierto, si la gente no compró bozales para "protegerse" de un timovirus como este, es culpa suya. Lo de solidario lo dirás por los langostos del "antes le prendo fuego que malvenderlo", no?




Yo no compre 20 kg pero si compre.

Yo prender fuego pues como que no, pero ponerme a criar gallinas o meter cerdos en los pisos antes que regalarlos es una opcion que tengo bastante en cuenta, asi estoy distraido viendo como los marranillos van creciendo, tengo ilusion en el dia de la matanza y en como me saldran los chorizos, morcillas....... voy viendo como las gallinas crian a los pollitos....

No obstante ya vuelvo a tener los pisos alquilados, espero poder recuperarme pronto de los gastos que he tenido en este año pasado tan asqueroso.


----------



## Tolagu (12 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si se ponen a ese precio nadie tendra dinero para comprartelas.
> 
> Ademas inventaran sistemas para que no puedas venderlas fuera del sistema.
> 
> ...



Surgirían las fundiciones clandestinas, en plan usano ley seca, pero con menos glamour


----------



## Muttley (12 Sep 2020)

Por cierto, que creo que no se ha puesto.

Para los que gusten de las monedas superpremium esta web de compra las tiene todas.
Viene a ser como Goldsilver.be pero trabaja con estas en exclusiva.
Monedas antique finished, high relief, coloreadas, acuñados especiales.
Tiradas limitadísimas.
De precio y spot ni hablamos. A sus clientes les importa poco.

Monedas Coleccionables en Plata y Oro - Power Coin

Y tengo que decir que tengo varias de este estilo y son una auténtica PASADA.
Otra dimensión.
Por poner una, esta misma
Dark beauties series. Cassandra.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo 10.000 y incluso 15.000 o algo mas no lo veo problema para poder venderlo como ya dije, hay gente que gana muchisimo dinero, yo he visto soltar delante mia 400 euros a una scort por que el tio tenia billetes y se le caia la baba, algunas que he tenido confianza me han contado como llegaba un mindundi para impresionarlas y les soltaba 600 euros, eran tias que estaban pidiendo 100 o 120 pero los tios para impresionar pues sacaban billetes.
> 
> teneis que daros cuenta que hay muchisima gente que tiene mucha mucha pasta, son muchos mas de los que os pensais.
> 
> 10.000 euros, 15.000 euros, el oro seguiria vendiendose como ahora, seria una situacion muy buena para los que hayan atesorado previamente, pero lo pones a mas dinero, le sumas trabas a las operaciones y criminalizar ese tipo de operaciones y alomejor no te sirve tener oro por que no vas a poder hacer mucho con el sin jugarte el pescuezo en el intento.



Si el oro llega a 15.000 la onza, lo que sería una temeridad seria coger esos 15.000€.


----------



## Dadaria (12 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no compre 20 kg pero si compre.
> 
> Yo prender fuego pues como que no, pero ponerme a criar gallinas o meter cerdos en los pisos antes que regalarlos es una opcion que tengo bastante en cuenta, asi estoy distraido viendo como los marranillos van creciendo, tengo ilusion en el dia de la matanza y en como me saldran los chorizos, morcillas....... voy viendo como las gallinas crian a los pollitos....
> 
> No obstante ya vuelvo a tener los pisos alquilados, espero poder recuperarme pronto de los gastos que he tenido en este año pasado tan asqueroso.



Usas las mismas expresiones que el. Con lo de la solidaridad te delataste, pero bueno, allá tu. Era evidente que el romanillo era una multi tuya. 
En cuanto a lo de los pisos y el oro. Ni he dicho que vayan a alcanzar ese precio (en valor adquisitivo actual) ni creo que lo haga. Pero si la onza llegase a valer entre 20-30.000 dólares actuales (en comparación con la masa monetaria de 1913, una onza de oro tendría casi que estar en esos precios), pues sería una buena oportunidad para hacer algo de dinero y poder comprar otro tipo de activo con el que poder obtener un sustento o unas rentas complementarias (no serían pisos). En cuanto a lo de los pisos, son tuyos y haces lo que quieras con ellos, faltaría más. Lo que no pretendas hacer es echarnos en cara nada de solidaridad ni eso, porque cuando alguien acapara un activo, siempre pretenderá sacar un buen beneficio con ello. Y por supuesto, si la onza llegase a alcanzar precios astronómicos manteniendo su valor actual, pues sí, sería una amenaza para los estados.


----------



## Ozymandias (12 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si el oro llega a 15.000 la onza, lo que sería una temeridad seria coger esos 15.000€.



La temeridad sería coger los 15.000€ y meterlos en un banco o bajo el colchón, pero puedes coger los 15.000€ y comprar tierras de regadío cultivables, por ejemplo

El dinero no es un fin en sí mismo es un vector


----------



## Dadaria (12 Sep 2020)

Ozymandias dijo:


> La temeridad sería coger los 15.000€ y meterlos en un banco o bajo el colchón, pero puedes coger los 15.000€ y comprar tierras de regadío cultivables, por ejemplo
> 
> El dinero no es un fin en sí mismo es un vector



Sobre todo con la plata. Imagina que tienes, no se, 500 onzas. A unos les puede parecer mucho, y para otros, no es nada. Si la onza de plata alcanzara los 2000$ en poder adquisitivo actual tienes un milloncejo. En vez de meterlo en el banco, esperando que se lo coma la inflación, te compras una finca de regadío para explotar y ya tienes un buen negocio que puede darte algo de dinero. Se que suena absurdo, pero esa es la mejor opción que le veo a los mp.


----------



## Erzam (12 Sep 2020)

Las fincas de regadío son imanes para el robo, os lo dice el único de la familia que no es agricultor. Cuidado.


----------



## Aro (12 Sep 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Las fincas de regadío son imanes para el robo, os lo dice el único de la familia que no es agricultor. Cuidado.



Qué alternativa nos aconsejarías? O cuál te gusta?


----------



## Dadaria (12 Sep 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Las fincas de regadío son imanes para el robo, os lo dice el único de la familia que no es agricultor. Cuidado.



Pues si, pero el problema es ¿en que metemos los beneficios que hemos obtenido por los metales? El campo es una opción productiva, pero lo de los robos es verdad y, la mayoría de las veces hay que estar al pie del cañón, sobre todo si son pequeñas y medianas explotaciones.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Pues si, pero el problema es ¿en que metemos los beneficios que hemos obtenido por los metales? El campo es una opción productiva, pero lo de los robos es verdad y, la mayoría de las veces hay que estar al pie del cañón, sobre todo si son pequeñas y medianas explotaciones.



DAX, bonos e inmuebles (en azul medido en fiat y en rojo medido en oro)



Cuando acabe la corrección que se inició en el año 2000 será el momento de cambiar oro por otros activos


----------



## Daviot (12 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Pues si, pero el problema es ¿en que metemos los beneficios que hemos obtenido por los metales? El campo es una opción productiva, pero lo de los robos es verdad y, la mayoría de las veces hay que estar al pie del cañón, sobre todo si son pequeñas y medianas explotaciones.



Mejor vamos pasito a pasito, no sea que nos pase como en el cuento de la lechera.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Sep 2020)

José Luis Cava se ha equivocado al dividir millones de kilos entre gramos/onza y mezclar las unidades sin fijarse mucho.
Seguro que ha sido ahí. 
En lugar de pasarlos a gramos y dividir por 31,103 g/Oz, lo que le daría 261 millones de Oz, ha divido kilos entre g/oz y le ha asignado que son miles de millones de onzas. 
Cuando se barajan cifras con muchos ceros y conversiones de unidades hay que repasarlo después, y más si lo vas a poner por ahí.

Pero más allá del error de multiplicar por 1000 el dato real y de las cifras, al final el resultado en cuanto al concepto es el mismo.

Habrá un reset. 

Y en ese reset no tiene porqué adjudicarse un alto valor de miles de unidades monetarias a una onza. Y todos los problemas que se comentan, sino que se puede (y será lo que se hará con toda probabilidad) utilizar otra relación (con otra moneda), borrón y cuenta nueva.

El resultado es el mismo, el oro tendrá mucho valor, se habrá conservado y seguramente aumentado. Las deudas se verán pulverizadas. Se venderá de nuevo la moto de que todo se arreglará y tal. Habrá gente que perderá las bragas. Otros contarán con un buen poder adquisitivo.
Y volverá a hacerse otra vez lo mismo, hasta que tras un nuevo ciclo de X años venga otro reset.

Y en cuanto a lo de Notrabajo34, no se tiene la seguridad de que sea romanillo, no veo apropiadas las descalificaciones y mucho menos los insultos personales. 
Se puede argumentar sobre los argumentos, pero pasar a atacar (y sin saber si es o no romanillo) a la persona yo no lo veo bien. Además que tampoco he visto que él haya sido irrespetuoso con nadie. Más bien ni siquiera ha entrado al trapo cuando se le ha insultado. 
Eso es lo que pienso. Hay que ponerse en la piel de los demás.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Sep 2020)

Sobre la tienda de Bélgica que se suele nombrar y que ha habido problemas. Compré en marzo cuando la bajada y lo tuve almacenado por si tenía que disparar en alguna bajada y por lo del confinamiento.
Viendo que no aparecía una nueva ocasión para disparar y sí una nueva amenaza de problemas con el tiranovirus y sus tiranos, solicité el envío. 35 € y puesto en destino de un día para otro (en avión).

Han venido algunas en bolsitas de plástico fino con autocierre. Otras en cápsulas. (Las de tubo completo, en tubo, off course).
Pero me ha llamado la atención que las tan nombradas Queen's Beasts de 2 Oz vinieran sin cápsula y en una bolsita de esas, de las que valen 0, y encima no protegen mucho en el envío.







Creo que lo mínimo sería esas fundas de plástico un poco más duro y protector en las que suelen venir monedas, o en cápsula estas beast...
¿A vosotros os vinieron así?

Por lo demás todo ok, salvo una que venía con un roce y en teoría no debería. Y una britania de años anteriores que venía con ligera patina.


----------



## Forcopula (12 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sobre la tienda de Bélgica que se suele nombrar y que ha habido problemas. Compré en marzo cuando la bajada y lo tuve almacenado por si tenía que disparar en alguna bajada y por lo del confinamiento.
> Viendo que no aparecía una nueva ocasión para disparar y sí una nueva amenaza de problemas con el tiranovirus y sus tiranos, solicité el envío. 35 € y puesto en destino de un día para otro (en avión).
> 
> Han venido algunas en bolsitas de plástico fino con autocierre. Otras en cápsulas. (Las de tubo completo, en tubo, off course).
> ...



Si, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con varias (no solo Queen Beasts de 2oz), incluso de oro (aunque en una bolsa de plástico rígido tipo monedero, no de zip)

Es verdad que en algunas monedas especifican "Capsule: NO" Pero hay que ser muy cutre..


----------



## estupeharto (12 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si, a mi me ha pasado lo mismo con varias (no solo Queen Beasts de 2oz), incluso de oro (aunque en una bolsa de plástico rígido tipo monedero, no de zip)
> 
> Es verdad que en algunas monedas especifican "Capsule: NO" Pero hay que ser muy cutre..



Pues sí, un poco cutres. Lo mínimo es el plástico más duro tipo monedero. Lo demás ya es de tienda paco.
Se ahorrarán un pequeño piquito porque hacen muchos envíos, pero quedan fatal, y además las monedas se rozan. Porque estaban todas en un rollito de plástico burbuja pero ahí todas unas con otras.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> DAX, bonos e inmuebles (en azul medido en fiat y en rojo medido en oro)
> Ver archivo adjunto 429103
> 
> 
> Cuando acabe la corrección que se inició en el año 2000 será el momento de cambiar oro por otros activos



Y cuando será ese momento?
Ahí una cuestión importante


----------



## Lego. (12 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Y cual es el verdadero motivo por el que el oro sube ? alguna explicacion logica, o es especulacion pura ? el oro no se puede comer, aunque he leido por ahi cosas como que el oro se puede usar para ciertas cosas utiles en la vida en caso de desastre... ?



¿y los billetes te los puedes comer?


----------



## NicoTesla (12 Sep 2020)

¿Habéis operado con opciones sobre metales?

Quiero comprar unas CALL sobre oro y plata pero no se si hay algún broker español que lo ofrezca.

En DeGiro he buscado pero no encuentro (tengo que llamarles a ver). Pero si alguno las ha utilizado y sabéis de algún broker.

Gracias


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Y cuando será ese momento?
> Ahí una cuestión importante



Economía: - Cuando salga en la TV será demasiado tarde...

Si has hablado con alguien sobre el tema de los metales y te miró con cara rara, cuando te pregunte sobre el tema es que ese momento se acerca.


----------



## Tichy (12 Sep 2020)

Para las Queens Beasts hay que pedir la cápsula aparte, que al ser un tamaño especial no es barata (casi un euro).
Ocurrió lo mismo hace años cuando salieron las canadienses de onza y media.
Nadie te regala la cápsula si no viene de origen (salvo que se haga como excepción y así se anuncie).
Yo he criticado a los belgas y actualmente los tengo vetados pero por otros motivos, pero en esto creo que actúan correctamente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Usas las mismas expresiones que el. Con lo de la solidaridad te delataste, pero bueno, allá tu. Era evidente que el romanillo era una multi tuya.
> En cuanto a lo de los pisos y el oro. Ni he dicho que vayan a alcanzar ese precio (en valor adquisitivo actual) ni creo que lo haga. Pero si la onza llegase a valer entre 20-30.000 dólares actuales (en comparación con la masa monetaria de 1913, una onza de oro tendría casi que estar en esos precios), pues sería una buena oportunidad para hacer algo de dinero y poder comprar otro tipo de activo con el que poder obtener un sustento o unas rentas complementarias (no serían pisos). En cuanto a lo de los pisos, son tuyos y haces lo que quieras con ellos, faltaría más. Lo que no pretendas hacer es echarnos en cara nada de solidaridad ni eso, porque cuando alguien acapara un activo, siempre pretenderá sacar un buen beneficio con ello. Y por supuesto, si la onza llegase a alcanzar precios astronómicos manteniendo su valor actual, pues sí, sería una amenaza para los estados.



Haber si es que ya habeis dicho que soy medio foro, no se cuantas veces me habran dicho que soy otro, con esseri por ejemplo no recuerdo cuantos me habran dicho que yo era el....

Pero si yo no he echado nunca en cara nada de solidaridad a nadie por que soy el primero que quiere que suba el oro........... 

Yo lo que si echo en cara es cuando alguien me dice miserable por poner ejemplos que pueden llegar a pasar de cambiar activos que ahora valen centimos por onzas de oro si hay un colapso o si pasa cualquier cosa rara, pues simplemente digo que tambien es de ser miserables querer cambiar onzas de oro por 20 veces mas de lo que vale ahora, no por querer cambiarlas si no por querer que se vaya todo a tomar porculo para que las onzas lleguen a ese valor.

No me vale que el que este atesorando ahora algun tipo de activo, sea cual sea, por ejemplo comida con la intencion de si hay movidas cambiarla en el futuro por miles de euros sea un desgraciado miserable y que el que hace lo mismo con el oro sea un ser de luz.

Por cierto yo estoy en las dos partes, atesoro de las dos cosas, pero si soy una mala persona por pensar que la comida valdra mucho dinero en un futuro, tambien es mala persona el que piense que con su oro va comprarse varios palacios.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y en cuanto a lo de Notrabajo34, no se tiene la seguridad de que sea romanillo, no veo apropiadas las descalificaciones y mucho menos los insultos personales.
> Se puede argumentar sobre los argumentos, pero pasar a atacar (y sin saber si es o no romanillo) a la persona yo no lo veo bien. Además que tampoco he visto que él haya sido irrespetuoso con nadie. Más bien ni siquiera ha entrado al trapo cuando se le ha insultado.
> Eso es lo que pienso. Hay que ponerse en la piel de los demás.




Yo vengo de colegio de curas, tambien decian que juan el bautista se habia reencarnado en todo lo que venia por detras, conmigo igual, que si soy esseri, que si soy el otro, que si el otro, es que no se cuantas veces han dicho que soy otro.

Insulto muchas veces, pero es por que esto esta lleno de gente sin oro hablando de oro, como no tengan alguna muela del abuelo que les haya quedado de herencia de oro, otra cosa no creo que tengan.

Lo justo es que el foro estuviera lleno de gente que tiene oro de verdad, que compra oro de verdad, pero esto esta lleno de tiesos y eso me tiene por dentro pegando saltos de encabronamiento.

Me recuerda mucho esto a cuando hace unos años todo el mundo hablaba de los dos puticlub mas famosos que habian en granada, todo el mundo diciendo que uno era una mierda y que el otro era una puta joya, yo era asiduo del que decian que era una mierda y me tenian intrigado pensando en la maravilla que habria en el otro.

Un dia fui y me encontre con un mierdon, aquello lo que tenia era una fama de cojones, a los pocos dias me encuentro con otro amigo y lo mismo el que vale es este, el otro es una mierda, ya intrigado y pensando que quizas a todo el mundo le gustaban las mujeres con sobrepeso, que el raro era yo que me gustaban cuerpazos de modelo y caras guapas, le pregunte..... pero tu has estado en los dos ??? el hijo de puta no habia estado en ninguno, eso pasaba con todo el mundo, nadie habia estado en ninguno, solo hablaban por que habian escuchado antes.

Estos ancianos que carecen de oro van necesitando que les haga un video vapuleando otro lingote de degussa, se ve que se les ha olvidado pronto el del año pasado de 100 gramos, esta vez estoy pensando en un video en lugar de en fotos, tengo ademas unos que no duermo tranquilo del todo mientras no les haga mis pruebas......


----------



## mr_nobody (13 Sep 2020)

2020 Republic of Chad 1 oz Silver Crypto Series - Bitcoin 2020, 35,90

Me parece interesante esta moneda, tirada de 25000, sale a la venta el miércoles. Que os parece?


----------



## timi (13 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> 2020 Republic of Chad 1 oz Silver Crypto Series - Bitcoin 2020, 35,90
> 
> Me parece interesante esta moneda, tirada de 25000, sale a la venta el miércoles. Que os parece?



esta la tuvo en venta el dorado unos meses atrás junto con la de ethereum y litecoin


----------



## Tolagu (13 Sep 2020)

NicoTesla dijo:


> ¿Habéis operado con opciones sobre metales?
> 
> Quiero comprar unas CALL sobre oro y plata pero no se si hay algún broker español que lo ofrezca.
> 
> ...



Creo que en renta4. Y si no, de fuera, IB

Además, pordrías buscar ETF que ahí tienes más posibilidades. Tienes varios "daily leveraged" 3X tanto arrba como abajo. Ojo que este tipo de ETF son especulación pura y dura. Yo llevo unos días construyendo una "ejtratejia" puramente especulativa para poner en marcha antes del tirón que todos esperamos. Es una manera de ampliar mi posición en físico con una exposición "casinera" dentro de mis posibilidades.


----------



## Dadaria (13 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Haber si es que ya habeis dicho que soy medio foro, no se cuantas veces me habran dicho que soy otro, con esseri por ejemplo no recuerdo cuantos me habran dicho que yo era el....
> 
> Pero si yo no he echado nunca en cara nada de solidaridad a nadie por que soy el primero que quiere que suba el oro...........
> 
> ...



Ni yo te he acusado de ser medio foro, ni deseo que todo se vaya a tomar por culo. Ya he dicho lo del romanillo y no voy a insistir más. Del resto no tengo ni idea. En cuanto a lo que yo desee o no, eso da igual, porque podrá pasar o no, lo más seguro es que no pase nada de lo que deseo. Si esperas que esté soñando con que se produzca un cataclismo y vivamos en el mundo de mad max vas muy desencaminado. Lo único que quisiera es que se produjera un proceso deflacionario que ajustara, de una vez por todas, el valor de los bienes hacia precios más realistas. Y eso no pasa por que la comida pase a valer muchísimo, sino porque los activos que actualmente están inflados, como el ladrillo y la bolsa, bajen. Pero tampoco espero comprarme un palacio con una onza de oro. No obstante, la historia está ahí. Durante la hiperinflación alemana hubo casos de gente que compró bloques enteros con unas pocas onzas. Para terminar, en ningún momento he pretendido insultarte ni faltarte al respeto.

Y antes que acusar de miserables a los demás, díselo a la cara a los que controlan los bancos centrales y a sus compinches.


----------



## Erzam (13 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Qué alternativa nos aconsejarías? O cuál te gusta?



Con la actual impunidad que hay en España contra ladrones, okupas y demás maleantes, la verdad, compañero, es que no lo se.

Pero ya te digo que a mi tio han llegado a expoliarle 1 campo de judias. Y te aseguro que es muy jodida de recoger. Aun tengo pesadillas con aquella temporada agraria que tuve.


----------



## NicoTesla (13 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ni yo te he acusado de ser medio foro, ni deseo que todo se vaya a tomar por culo. Ya he dicho lo del romanillo y no voy a insistir más. Del resto no tengo ni idea. En cuanto a lo que yo desee o no, eso da igual, porque podrá pasar o no, lo más seguro es que no pase nada de lo que deseo. Si esperas que esté soñando con que se produzca un cataclismo y vivamos en el mundo de mad max vas muy desencaminado. Lo único que quisiera es que se produjera un proceso deflacionario que ajustara, de una vez por todas, el valor de los bienes hacia precios más realistas. Y eso no pasa por que la comida pase a valer muchísimo, sino porque los activos que actualmente están inflados, como el ladrillo y la bolsa, bajen. Pero tampoco espero comprarme un palacio con una onza de oro. No obstante, la historia está ahí. Durante la hiperinflación alemana hubo casos de gente que compró bloques enteros con unas pocas onzas. Para terminar, en ningún momento he pretendido insultarte ni faltarte al respeto.
> 
> Y antes que acusar de miserables a los demás, díselo a la cara a los que controlan los bancos centrales y a sus compinches.



Gracias por la info Dadaria. En Renta4 tampoco encuentro. Buscaré en IB.

Los ETF apalancados los conozco, pero buscaba un apalancamiento superior y con las pérdidas limitadas, como es el caso de las opciones donde solo pierdes la prima. Básicamente las quiero porque tengo que vender mis ETF de MP para comprar un piso y quería protegerme antes una potencial subida de los MP que me perdería, y haciéndolo utilizando muy poco capital.

Saludos


----------



## Dadaria (13 Sep 2020)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Gracias por la info Dadaria. En Renta4 tampoco encuentro. Buscaré en IB.
> 
> Los ETF apalancados los conozco, pero buscaba un apalancamiento superior y con las pérdidas limitadas, como es el caso de las opciones donde solo pierdes la prima. Básicamente las quiero porque tengo que vender mis ETF de MP para comprar un piso y quería protegerme antes una potencial subida de los MP que me perdería, y haciéndolo utilizando muy poco capital.
> 
> Saludos



Ni idea de lo que me estás contando . Yo de bolsa no tengo ni idea, seguro que otros en este hilo o en otros podrán asesorarte.


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Sep 2020)

No soy experto el leyes, pero creo que en España después de los 70 años no se paga cárcel. Sienta un precedente y seguro que duerme tranquilo y no tiene que agachar la cerviz, ni arrancar todos los árboles.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No soy experto el leyes, pero creo que en España después de los 70 años no se paga cárcel. Sienta un precedente y seguro que duerme tranquilo y no tiene que agachar la cerviz, ni arrancar todos los árboles.



No es lo común, pero haberlos haylos

«Jubilados» entre rejas: 525 internos de más de 70 años cumplen condena


----------



## Gusman (13 Sep 2020)

Que compre 1 escopeta. Cuando uno tiene algo debe saber defenderlo.


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Sep 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> No es lo común, pero haberlos haylos
> 
> «Jubilados» entre rejas: 525 internos de más de 70 años cumplen condena



Por lo que se lee en el artículo todos esos ya habían ingresado mucho antes de cumplir la edad de jubilación. Pero como he dicho, no soy experto en leyes y solo estoy comentando en plan cuñado en la comida del domingo . Y cierro el offtopic


----------



## Membroza (13 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo vengo de colegio de curas, tambien decian que juan el bautista se habia reencarnado en todo lo que venia por detras, conmigo igual, que si soy esseri, que si soy el otro, que si el otro, es que no se cuantas veces han dicho que soy otro.
> 
> Insulto muchas veces, pero es por que esto esta lleno de gente sin oro hablando de oro, como no tengan alguna muela del abuelo que les haya quedado de herencia de oro, otra cosa no creo que tengan.
> 
> ...



Jajaja, menudo putero estás hecho, pillín.


----------



## Membroza (13 Sep 2020)

Buenísimo ese artículo. Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo, está muy bien escrito.

Como apunte hubiera venido bien que hablaras también del BCE y el Euro. Sé que el acceso a esa información no es tan fácil como lo que pasa en USA, pero sería de gran valor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Sep 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Jajaja, menudo putero estás hecho, pillín.



Hace unos dias casi me pegan una buena estafa, dieron con un cabroncete bueno si no me la hacen fijo, en estas cosas es donde se va notando la crisis que viene y que vamos a salir a la calle teniendo que mirar por la espalda.

Niñata compinchada con etnianos que intento darme el palo, sepa Dios a cuantos incautos habran estafado.

Años de puteañamiento sin que nunca me pasara nada ni parecido.


----------



## Hoju (13 Sep 2020)

¿que opinion os da esta moneda Germania Mint, por 395$?

Lo consideráis buena inversión?

“BERSERK” High Relief 2oz Silver Coin

No se si este es el topic donde se debe poner....


Y otra pregunta, hay alguna manera de medir el premium de este tipo de monedas?

Por ejemplo:

Tirada de 25.000 . Precio= Spot x 2
Tirada de 10.000 . Precio = Spot x 3
Tirada de 500 . Precio = Spot x 10

O no hay ninguna relación?


----------



## Muttley (13 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> ¿que opinion os da esta moneda Germania Mint, por 395$?
> 
> Lo consideráis buena inversión?
> 
> ...



Buenas noches,
Si por supuesto, este es el sitio adecuado.
El hilo de compraventa solo se usa para eso mismo por respeto a los foreros que compran y que venden y que no vean relegados sus mensajes a cuarta pagina intercalados entre debates, lo que dificulta mucho la visualización.

En respuesta a tu pregunta: No, no hay ninguna relación tirada/coste/precio

En mi humilde opinión hay dos mercados, el mercado bullion/semipremium y el super premium.
Esta moneda pertenece al segundo mercado. Este tipo de monedas no fluctúan con la plata, solo por la demanda o la moda. Y es complicado saber que estará o no de moda o que será objeto del deseo de los coleccionistas. Ni siquiera con muchos años de experiencia es fácil detectar como Se va a comportar una moneda en el futuro.

Evidentemente la moneda es muy bonita.
Artwork, high relief, antique finish, inserciones. Una Joyita.
395$? Es una pasada.
Mi recomendación es que si estás empezando huyas de este tipo de monedas.
Vete a asegurar. Moneda bullion o semipremium que te guste el diseño.
Ahí fíjate en la tirada. Que mejore el comportamiento spot de la plata (si sube que suba, si baja la plata que no baje tanto).
Idealmente tirada corta, diseño atractivo (para bien o para mal) y precio lo más ajustado a spot, y buscar un compromiso entre las tres variables.
Con 395$ te puedes comprar 10-12 monedas con las que diversificar riesgo, tener unas pocas “de todas”, buscar ofertas de fabricantes.
Gasta solo el dinero que no vayas a usar en 5-7 años. 

En la primera página de este post, tienes links a una guía iniciación de compra de oro-plata.


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> Si por supuesto, este es el sitio adecuado.
> El hilo de compraventa solo se usa para eso mismo por respeto a los foreros que compran y que venden y que no vean relegados sus mensajes a cuarta pagina intercalados entre debates, lo que dificulta mucho la visualización.
> 
> ...



Opino igual, todo ese tipo de monedas con superpremium es jugársela un poco porque continuamente están sacando monedas de ese tipo.

Lo mejor monedas bien hechas con pequeña tirada y con precio lo más cercano a spot posible. La única excepción que haría sería con monedas Proof que aunque tienen mas premium también tienen posibilidades de revalorización porque sus tiradas son aún más limitadas. Como ejemplo tenemos el donut de los Simpson, moneda Proof con 3000 unidades de tirada y que ha multiplicado su valor por más de 5 veces.


----------



## Forcopula (13 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> ¿que opinion os da esta moneda Germania Mint, por 395$?
> 
> Lo consideráis buena inversión?
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo que te han dicho los compañeros Daviot y Muttley, buena inversión difícilmente va a serlo porque si con ese dinero compras bullion y la plata se marca una subida de x2 en el bullion se reflejará, pero con el superpremiun.. no lo creo. Aparte de la ventaja de que el bullion es más líquido si son piezas de 1oz, mientras que estas monedas superpremium es difícil de encontrar un comprador.

Yo te diría que si te gusta a tí por tenerla, estate pendiente de eBay y la puedes conseguir por alrededor de la mitad de lo que has puesto con paciencia (Warriors Berserk 2 oz .999 Silver With Gold Coin, Very Low Mintage 499 Art Round | eBay en este caso a pesar de ser una subasta en el estranjero te saldría a cuenta). Si es por inversión ve al bullion


----------



## Hoju (13 Sep 2020)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios!

Definitivamente, me voy a quitar esto de la cabeza... e ir a por bullion o quiza algo de premium pero no es lo mismo pagar 3-4 $ porque te gusta algo mas la menda, que pagar 200$ extra que quizás no los recupere nunca como inversión.

Me dejaré de tonterías y a acumular bullion como loco!! También e he decidido a comprar un iman de neodimio para hacer las pruebas a las monedas que compre.

Voy a ponerme a leer ahora la guia de iniciacion a oro - plata.

gracias!


----------



## Membroza (14 Sep 2020)

He estado mirando y la verdad es que la información está menos a mano que la de la FED, y sin actualizar mes a mes.

Eurosystem balance sheet

Statistics

Euro Area Money Supply M2 | 1980-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Historical | Chart

Tienen un data warehouse, pero hay que procesar los datos con algún script.


----------



## Desplumado (14 Sep 2020)

Lingote de plata (sempsa) de 100 gramos a 105 euros...100 pesetas de franco a 22 euros y joya de 18 kilotes a 38 euros (compra) 76 euros (venta), así estaba el patio por mi zona el pasado viernes...viva el mercado.


----------



## estanflacion (14 Sep 2020)

Chêne Monnaie de 5000€ Or | Monnaie de Paris

Moneda de 5000 euros de la casa de la moneda francesa, con 75g. de oro ya se puede reservar.
Quizás le interese a algún forero, al tener valor garantizado si se quiere cambiar a dinero en bancos franceses.


----------



## Membroza (14 Sep 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Chêne Monnaie de 5000€ Or | Monnaie de Paris
> 
> Moneda de 5000 euros de la casa de la moneda francesa, con 75g. de oro ya se puede reservar.
> Quizás le interese a algún forero, al tener valor garantizado si se quiere cambiar a dinero en bancos franceses.



A 1.640 € el spot de oro, si tenemos en cuenta que 75 g = 2,646 oz, sale un valor en oro de 4.260 €. No soy entiendo en precios de onza papel vs físico, pero a botepronto me parece que está muy bien ese valor nominal. Mejor que los ridículos $50 que se ven en otras monedas y que no sé por qué no lo actualizan.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (14 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> ¿que opinion os da esta moneda Germania Mint, por 395$?
> 
> Lo consideráis buena inversión?
> 
> ...



Precisamente a mí me ha llamado la atención últimamente ver muchas monedas en "preventa" con formatos tan "a lo bestia", con perdón. 
(Edito: me refiero a formatos de "a kilo", etc.). 

A mí me parecen como los cadenotes de oro que antiguamente se veían tanto en ciudadanos que para pagar un whopper sacaban unos fajos de billetes que daban vértigo, por decirlo finamente. 

Me maravilla -por no decir que me acongoja- que haya de repente mayor mercado para coleccionistas (?) de ese nivel. Me imagino mansiones con monedas de 5oz sujetando la ventana del baño o de pisapapeles... todo muy "estentóreo".

Las explicaciones que te han dado varios foreros me parecen cargadas de sentido común.


----------



## Razkin (14 Sep 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> A 1.640 € el spot de oro, si tenemos en cuenta que 75 g = 2,646 oz, sale un valor en oro de 4.260 €. No soy entiendo en precios de onza papel vs físico, pero a botepronto me parece que está muy bien ese valor nominal. Mejor que los ridículos $50 que se ven en otras monedas y que no sé por qué no lo actualizan.



A me salen las cuentas algo diferentes. Los 75 gramos serían 2,411 oz (troy de 31,10 g) y el valor en oro rondaría a los 4.000 euros. 
Lo interesante es que cambia el concepto. ¿podemos hablar de premium (sobre valor de oro) si tienes un valor nominal, fiat, o como quieras llamarlo asegurado de 5.000 euros? . Podemos utilizarla a modo de "seguro", si se diera una importante caída del precio del oro, nos queda por jugar la carta de su nominal. Esto al menos en el corto o medio plazo. Porque en el largo yo tengo mucha más confianza en el oro que en el euro.
¿Será tan fácil, en un futuro, ir a un banco francés con la moneda y cambiarla por billetes?. Pronto los bancos no te darán cambios sin pedirte comisión. Ya lo hacen algunos con ingresos de efectivo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Sep 2020)

La plata la nueva Tesla?

Es poco economía ficción, pero no está mal soñar un poco:

Is Silver the Next Tesla? - GoldSilver.com


----------



## Dadaria (14 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La plata la nueva Tesla?
> 
> Es poco economía ficción, pero no está mal soñar un poco:
> 
> Is Silver the Next Tesla? - GoldSilver.com



Me parece un poco "tendencioso" el artículo, porque saca de juego casi toda la plata que hay en existencias, ya sea en forma de joyas u objetos religiosos. Por otra parte, Tesla en 10 años, ha pasado de 3,84 dólares a 400.


----------



## MIP (14 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sobre la tienda de Bélgica que se suele nombrar y que ha habido problemas. Compré en marzo cuando la bajada y lo tuve almacenado por si tenía que disparar en alguna bajada y por lo del confinamiento.
> Viendo que no aparecía una nueva ocasión para disparar y sí una nueva amenaza de problemas con el tiranovirus y sus tiranos, solicité el envío. 35 € y puesto en destino de un día para otro (en avión).
> 
> Han venido algunas en bolsitas de plástico fino con autocierre. Otras en cápsulas. (Las de tubo completo, en tubo, off course).
> ...



A mi siempre me han venido las QB en la bolsita esa. 

Yo luego las meto para la colección en un tubo de Britannia que caben perfecto.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> ¿que opinion os da esta moneda Germania Mint, por 395$?
> 
> Lo consideráis buena inversión?
> 
> ...



Yo te doy la mía. Tiene que haber de todo.
Comprar ese tipo de monedas es jugar a especular, pero empezando mal.
Si quieres comprar como refugio (/inversión), no tiene sentido.
Si quieres jugártela y cruzar dedos para ganar dinero, es otra cosa. 
Creo que pagando por encima del precio de venta, te la estás jugando. Mientras más sobreprecio pagues más te la juegas. Para mí no vale la pena, lo veo hasta mala inversión, pero hay quien opina diferente.
Al final es plata. Y no sabes lo que vendrá.
Pagar un poco por algunas que sean más guapas, tiene un pase. Pero un poco, sin pasarse. 200 $ la onza lo veo excesivo. Vamos, ni con la tía más buena del mundo mostrando culo en alto relieve.


----------



## Lego. (15 Sep 2020)




----------



## Muttley (15 Sep 2020)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Precisamente a mí me ha llamado la atención últimamente ver muchas monedas en "preventa" con formatos tan "a lo bestia", con perdón.
> (Edito: me refiero a formatos de "a kilo", etc.).
> 
> A mí me parecen como los cadenotes de oro que antiguamente se veían tanto en ciudadanos que para pagar un whopper sacaban unos fajos de billetes que daban vértigo, por decirlo finamente.
> ...



Bueno, depende un poco de lo que se busque. 
Tengo monedas de plata de todos los formatos, desde 1oz a kg.
Veo dos factores importantes para decidirse por un tamaño: precio y premium.

Desde una perspectiva muy personal, mi objetivo es encontrar la moneda más premium al precio más bajo. 
Alguna vez, esto se consigue con monedas grandes, donde la moneda de kg, cotiza con bastante descuento frente a sus hermanas pequeñas de onza individual. 
Evidentemente es a un coste (el no ser “divisible“ y el pagar una suma de cierta importancia de un golpe) pero no necesariamente es más difícil de vender si como he dicho la moneda es “premium “, de una serie reconocida y tiene potencial de revalorización.
Además las tiradas de las monedas grandes suelen ser muchísimo más cortas que las de onza. 

Cualquier lunar 2 o Libertad de kg tiene mucho mercado y atrae coleccionismo. 
Son monedas que pueden dar mucho rendimiento si se compran a un precio atractivo y se ve la “ oportunidad”. Ojo, no siempre existe esa oportunidad y muchas veces hay que esperar bastante tiempo. 

Por supuesto también va mucho en gusto.
A mi una moneda grande no me desagrada, si el diseño es bonito. 
Entiendo que a otros les pueda resultar farragoso el manejo o antiestético.

Desde luego SIEMPRE es más acertado comprar una moneda que un lingote de kg.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Bueno, depende un poco de lo que se busque.
> Tengo monedas de plata de todos los formatos, desde 1oz a kg.
> Veo dos factores importantes para decidirse por un tamaño: precio y premium.
> 
> ...




Una pregunta, donde guardas las monedas de kg, las onzas pueden quedar bien en un album pero ya todo lo que sea pasar de una onza hay que buscar otro sitio, he pensado muchas veces en comprar un monetario con diferentes medidas y hacerme una coleccion chula, si no lo hice antes fue por que ocupaba mucho espacio lo que yo tenia pensado, eso y por que es ponerselo regalado a un posible chorizo que entre en la casa.


----------



## tristezadeclon (15 Sep 2020)

¿os acordais de las famosas monedas de 12€ q tanto juego dieron en el foro? había tropecientos hilos de compraventa sobre ellas

pues bien, algo impensable durante años e incluso hasta hace tan solo hace unos meses, finalmente ha ocurrido, si, la plata q contienen ya vale mas q los 12€ de su valor facial

son monedas de 18 gramos y contenido en plata 0.925 milésimas, o lo que es lo mismo llevan 16.65 gramos de plata, y dado q el precio actual del gramo de plata es 0.736 €, el valor del contenido en plata de esas monedas es 12.25€ ahora mismo

la de veces q pensé en comprar un montón y al final no lo hice pq el precio de la plata tenía casi q doblarse para empezar a ganar dinero, q se va a hacer...., bueno la verdad es q llamé a varias sucursales del banco de españa a ver si les quedaban pero decían q ni una


----------



## jaris (15 Sep 2020)

Hola a todos, alguien ha comprado oro o plata en CMC de Valladolid, o tiene referencias, pues veo que si bien no tiene el mismo surtido y variedad que otras como andorrano o dracma, los precios son algo mejores pero nunca he visto comentar sobre esta tienda. es de fiar? alguien sabe algo?
gracias


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Sep 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien ha comprado oro o plata en CMC de Valladolid, o tiene referencias, pues veo que si bien no tiene el mismo surtido y variedad que otras como andorrano o dracma, los precios son algo mejores pero nunca he visto comentar sobre esta tienda. es de fiar? alguien sabe algo?
> gracias



Tienes un privado.


----------



## Erzam (15 Sep 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien ha comprado oro o plata en CMC de Valladolid, o tiene referencias, pues veo que si bien no tiene el mismo surtido y variedad que otras como andorrano o dracma, los precios son algo mejores pero nunca he visto comentar sobre esta tienda. es de fiar? alguien sabe algo?
> gracias



Yo les he comprado. Muy buena atención. Repetiré.


----------



## jaris (15 Sep 2020)

Erzam dijo:


> Yo les he comprado. Muy buena atención. Repetiré.



gracias


----------



## Razkin (15 Sep 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien ha comprado oro o plata en CMC de Valladolid, o tiene referencias, pues veo que si bien no tiene el mismo surtido y variedad que otras como andorrano o dracma, los precios son algo mejores pero nunca he visto comentar sobre esta tienda. es de fiar? alguien sabe algo?
> gracias



Yo una sola compra. Sin problemas y muy correcto y dispuesto en el diálogo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Sep 2020)

He visto esta onza austriaca. Es buillon, pero está muy guapa y a un precio "razonable". He "pecado" en goldsilver.be


----------



## Muttley (15 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta, donde guardas las monedas de kg, las onzas pueden quedar bien en un album pero ya todo lo que sea pasar de una onza hay que buscar otro sitio, he pensado muchas veces en comprar un monetario con diferentes medidas y hacerme una coleccion chula, si no lo hice antes fue por que ocupaba mucho espacio lo que yo tenia pensado, eso y por que es ponerselo regalado a un posible chorizo que entre en la casa.



Voy a dar antes de todo un cariñoso saludo a nuestros lectores albano kosovares, georgianos y rumanos.

Las monedas de kg se apilan....como las monedas de onza.
Estas monedas SIEMPRE vienen con cápsula.
No ocupan tanto espacio para nada. Seguramente menos en columna que su equivalente en tubos de 20 o 25 ozs. Donde pensaras meter los tubos, te entran perfectamente las de kg.
Cuenta con que Cada una son 32 ozs más o menos. Tres apiladas son prácticamente 100 onzas.
Estas tres monedas ocuparían un cilindro de 10cm de diámetro y 6-7cm de altura (Unos 2 y pico cm cada una con cápsula).
Yo de kg solo tengo australianas y todas miden lo mismo. 

El espacio con la plata NUNCA es un problema.
Yo sigo a la espera que alguien venda sus pandas o sus libertades porque ocupan mucho.
Si alguien está en ese desgraciada tesitura, puede mandarme privado, que yo con gusto le libraré de sus problemas. 

En mi caso yo no tengo todas las monedas juntas, las tengo divididas en diversas localizaciones. 
Por ciertas razones, me muevo bastante entre dichos lugares y cuando no estoy en alguna de ellas, están razonablemente bien vigiladas.
El oro no ocupa tanto, pero también lo tengo dividido.
De hecho diría que lo que tengo, todo junto en el mismo espacio no lo he visto nunca.
Ni siquiera la mitad.

Dejo aquí una guía con las dimensiones principales de cada moneda internacional inversión e histórica de oro y plata. 
Muy útil para guardarla y consultar. 

International Standard Coin Sizes: A Complete List


----------



## Klapaucius (15 Sep 2020)

Tenéis por ahí una foto que se pasó comparando el precio de 1oz de oro con una cantidad de billetes en dólares en diferentes años?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Voy a dar antes de todo un cariñoso saludo a nuestros lectores albano kosovares, georgianos y rumanos.
> 
> Las monedas de kg se apilan....como las monedas de onza.
> Estas monedas SIEMPRE vienen con cápsula.
> ...



Si no iba con maldad mi pregunta, mas bien pensaba que comprabas tambien este tipo de monedas como coleccion para admirarlas de vez en cuando, me has cogido pensando en mis denarios que eso si que no ocupa nada y por eso te pregunte, me imaginaba como ibas de vez en cuando a echarles un ojo a esas monedas de kg y pense menudo album debe de tener para aguantar las 40 o 50 monedas que tenga.....


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Sep 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Tenéis por ahí una foto que se pasó comparando el precio de 1oz de oro con una cantidad de billetes en dólares en diferentes años?



CAD, EUR and CHF vs USD

US Dollar


----------



## Muttley (15 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si no iba con maldad mi pregunta, mas bien pensaba que comprabas tambien este tipo de monedas como coleccion para admirarlas de vez en cuando, me has cogido pensando en mis denarios que eso si que no ocupa nada y por eso te pregunte, me imaginaba como ibas de vez en cuando a echarles un ojo a esas monedas de kg y pense menudo album debe de tener para aguantar las 40 o 50 monedas que tenga.....



Ya lo sé hombre.

Estas monedas tienen diseños y detalles bonitos, pero no son acabados tipo proof para admirar de “continuo”. Al menos no más de lo que lo harías con una moneda de la misma serie de una onza. 

Esta también la tengo y SI que es de admirar.
Hasta viene con lupa y todo.
Las lunares, las kookas, los koalas de kilo se hacen muy muy muy “corrientes” en comparación con la moneda joya de kilo del calendario azteca.
Eso si que es un espectáculo.


----------



## Pintxen (15 Sep 2020)

Hay algunas monedas con algo de premium, pero no mucho que están bien chulas, como por ejemplo las de Antigua y Barbuda.


----------



## Razkin (16 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ya lo sé hombre.
> 
> Estas monedas tienen diseños y detalles bonitos, pero no son acabados tipo proof para admirar de “continuo”. Al menos no más de lo que lo harías con una moneda de la misma serie de una onza.
> 
> ...



espectacular. ¡Que envidia!
¿se podra conseguir en México a buen precio? Es para preparar unas vacaciones en Cancún.


----------



## asqueado (16 Sep 2020)

Cuidado, ahi lo dejo



2011-2020 Australian Gold Kangaroo Coin


----------



## Mhytrael (16 Sep 2020)

Hola a todos y un placer conoceros, he intentado publicar mi primer hilo pero me lo han eliminado, al parecer por hacer spam de marcas y tiendas según me señalo otro forero, he vuelto a editarlo desde cero omitiendo dichos detalles pero me lo han vuelto a tumbar. Como mi consulta es referente a una inversión en oro físico, espero que publicando en un hilo dedicado a tal efecto, esta vez si cumpla las normas y podáis echarme un cable con algunas dudas.

He decidido invertir en oro físico parte de mis activos líquidos, como buscaba un producto que tuviera flexibilidad de desinversión elegí los lingotes de 50 gr. Combibar.

Tenía pensado invertir unos 12000€, de los cuales he gastado unos 6000€ en la compra de dos barras. No quise invertir todo ya que el oro estaba en máximos históricos.

Pretendo conservarlo, no especular con el en el corto y medio plazo, solo en caso de verdadera necesidad lo cambiaría por otros activos.

Y aquí mis dudas:

-1ª ¿Es este el mejor producto posible (hablando de lingotes) que permita una capacidad de desinversión tan versátil?

-2ª ¿Podría comprar este producto en cualquier tienda bajo pedido o únicamente en las que se oferte de stock?

-3ª ¿Ya que me he decantado por este tipo de lingotes, que tiendas son las más asequibles para comprar?, me es indiferente que sean nacionales o extrajeras, mientras sean mínimamente serias.

-4ª ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre comprar las Combibar de una marca u otra?

-5ª Compre el seis de agosto, y a pesar de que ha habido una pequeña corrección el precio más o menos se mantiene. Al tener preparados otros 6000€ para invertirlos en cualquier momento, ¿Sería este un buen momento o es de esperar que baje algo más el valor del oro?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> Hola a todos y un placer conoceros, he intentado publicar mi primer hilo pero me lo han eliminado, al parecer por hacer spam de marcas y tiendas según me señalo otro forero, he vuelto a editarlo desde cero omitiendo dichos detalles pero me lo han vuelto a tumbar. Como mi consulta es referente a una inversión en oro físico, espero que publicando en un hilo dedicado a tal efecto, esta vez si cumpla las normas y podáis echarme un cable con algunas dudas.
> 
> He decidido invertir en oro físico parte de mis activos líquidos, como buscaba un producto que tuviera flexibilidad de desinversión elegí los lingotes de 50 gr. Combibar.
> 
> ...



A cuanto te sale el gr. de oro en combibar y cuanto te saldría en formato moneda?


----------



## Mhytrael (16 Sep 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A cuanto te sale el gr. de oro en combibar y cuanto te saldría en formato moneda?



Una cuestión, ¿es correcto decir en este hilo la marca del lingote Combibar y la tienda donde lo compre?, lo digo porque cuando comparé precios, estos variaban según la marca y tienda. 

Referente a tu pregunta, el 6 de agosto compre dos barras de 50 gr. por 6164,22€ + 36,24 de mensajería asegurada, 6200,46€ en total. Si lo dividimos entre los 100 gr. sale a 62€ el gr. y la cotización del precio del oro en EUR por gramo ese día estaba a unos 55,46€ cuando hice la compra. 

Comparé como me saldría mejor de precio y me recomendaron varios buscadores automáticos que para una inversión próxima a los 6000€ lo mejor era un lingote de 1 oz. y lo demás en soberanos de oro, pero no me convencio y me decante por las barras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> Una cuestión, ¿es correcto decir en este hilo la marca del lingote Combibar y la tienda donde lo compre?, lo digo porque cuando comparé precios, estos variaban según la marca y tienda.
> 
> Referente a tu pregunta, el 6 de agosto compre dos barras de 50 gr. por 6164,22€ + 36,24 de mensajería asegurada, 6200,46€ en total. Si lo dividimos entre los 100 gr. sale a 62€ el gr. y la cotización del precio del oro en EUR por gramo ese día estaba a unos 55,46€ cuando hice la compra.
> 
> Comparé como me saldría mejor de precio y me recomendaron varios buscadores automáticos que para una inversión próxima a los 6000€ lo mejor era un lingote de 1 oz. y lo demás en soberanos de oro, pero no me convencio y me decante por las barras.




Pues si que esta entonces el mercado hijo puta ahora mismo.

Yo compraba el año pasado por ejemplo en degussa y me salian ese tipo de barras a no llegaban los 2 euros de mas por encima del precio de cotizacion.

Me acuerdo de ponerme en la puerta de degussa madrid a echar mis ultimas cuentas de que cojones me iba a llevar por que siempre iba con mis dudas de si embribonarme y llevarme mas de lo que tenia pensado y de tener al vigilante de seguridad nervioso viendo a un tiparraco en chandal y zapatillas cantosas que no se movia de la puerta.

Luego al acabar la compra siempre la misma historia al despedirme y preguntarle si podia echar una ojeada a todo lo que tienen espuesto en las vitrinas interiores, te he tenido nervioso antes no ? es que no soy de aqui hombre, vengo siempre con poca ropa y el chandal me es mas comodo para viajes en coche.......... hombre riendose medio admitiendo que no era normal ver al bribon de turno con el chandal comprando oro.


Por cierto segun he podido ver la gente prefiere comprar monedas y es mas facil soltar monedas que barras de oro, cuando he comprado lingotes siempre me decian que yo era el unico que preguntaba por lingotes y que todos los mensajes eran preguntando por las monedas.


----------



## Mhytrael (16 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues si que esta entonces el mercado hijo puta ahora mismo.
> 
> Yo compraba el año pasado por ejemplo en degussa y me salian ese tipo de barras a no llegaban los 2 euros de mas por encima del precio de cotizacion.
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo, fijate el precio de estas combibar de marcas distintas en tiendas distintas:

Lingote de Oro 50 gr. Combibar - Dinoro
Barra de oro Combi Degussa 50 g
Goldbarren 50x1 Gramm Combibarren Responsive & Fair | Heubach Edelmetalle (esta tienda es alemana)


Es lo que no entiendo, por qué tanta diferencia de precio en las combibar concretamente, ¿es por tienda o por marca?, me refiero claro a las tiendas españolas.


----------



## borgar (16 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> Hola a todos y un placer conoceros, he intentado publicar mi primer hilo pero me lo han eliminado, al parecer por hacer spam de marcas y tiendas según me señalo otro forero, he vuelto a editarlo desde cero omitiendo dichos detalles pero me lo han vuelto a tumbar. Como mi consulta es referente a una inversión en oro físico, espero que publicando en un hilo dedicado a tal efecto, esta vez si cumpla las normas y podáis echarme un cable con algunas dudas.
> 
> He decidido invertir en oro físico parte de mis activos líquidos, como buscaba un producto que tuviera flexibilidad de desinversión elegí los lingotes de 50 gr. Combibar.
> 
> ...



Las combibar me parece un producto interesante pero para tener en plan marginal, me explico.

Supongamos que vienen mal dadas y crees que este producto puede servir para salir del atolladero durante unos meses y lo utilizas para el pago de servicios o productos...la rotación de establecimientos que tendrías que hacer desde el minuto 1 sería grande y, a pesar de esto, llamarías la atención.

En caso de llegar a la situación planteada, creo que es mejor intercambiar los metales por otro bien intermedio (dinero Fiat, arroz, etc) que sirva como medio de pago EN ESE MOMENTO DADO y que no llamase tanto la atención.

A partir de esta opinión, se entraría en otros productos más cercanos al spot y con una tradicional buena salida como soberanos, y otros que pueden tener un futuro rol que hasta ahora no han tenido: monedas de plata para tener cierta escalabilidad.

Parafraseando a un forero de hace un tiempo, estas buscando protegerte del apocalipsis con pequeños diamantes (ok, ya lo tienes).... Pero ahora puede que te interese más tener "billetes de 20 euros", "monedas de euro", "monedas de 5, 2 y 1 céntimo, etc"

Busca los posibles equivalentes a las comillas.

Si tu intención es únicamente una reserva de valor que nada tiene que ver con apocalipsis zombies, las coinbars no son tu producto.


----------



## MIP (16 Sep 2020)

Para mi una combibar es una pérdida de dinero y pagar una prima que no va a ninguna parte. 

Prefiero pagar por oro fraccional cercano a spot. 

Pero allá cada uno.


----------



## Mhytrael (16 Sep 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Las combibar me parece un producto interesante pero para tener en plan marginal, me explico.
> 
> Supongamos que vienen mal dadas y crees que este producto puede servir para salir del atolladero durante unos meses y lo utilizas para el pago de servicios o productos...la rotación de establecimientos que tendrías que hacer desde el minuto 1 sería grande y, a pesar de esto, llamarías la atención.
> 
> ...



Muy coherentes y argumentados tus consejos, gracias. En un principio, elegí las combinar porque, a pesar de alejarse más del precio de spot que los lingotes del mismo peso (50 gr.). Estas me permitían cubrir ambos escenarios, uno en el que tuviera que echar mano de los gramos por separado para pequeñas transacciones y otro en el que, aún perdiendo parte de la inversión respecto a otros productos, mantenerlo como reserva de valor ya que, según tres tiendas que consulte, al parecer las combinar mantienen bien su valor siempre y cuando no se abra el blister de plástico y se separen las onzas.

Bueno, cubierto ya un hipotético escenario de apocalipsis zombie , queda por determinar los mejores productos en metales como valor refugio, la plata grabada con el IVA me echa para atrás y en las monedas estoy pez del todo. Llevo algo más de un mes leyendo hilos en este foro y hay opiniones para todo, pero bueno, los comienzos siempre son duros .
Por si esto ayuda en algo para que me aportéis consejo, pienso hacer la inversión y comprar una cápsula de tiempo de acero inoxidable, enterrarla y olvidarme por completo de ella hasta que verdaderamente la necesite.


----------



## MIP (16 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> a plata grabada con el IVA me echa para atrás.



Hala otra vez 

Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu


----------



## Mhytrael (16 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Hala otra vez
> 
> Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu



Muchas gracias por el enlace.


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 Sep 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Las combibar me parece un producto interesante pero para tener en plan marginal, me explico.
> 
> Supongamos que vienen mal dadas y crees que este producto puede servir para salir del atolladero durante unos meses y lo utilizas para el pago de servicios o productos...la rotación de establecimientos que tendrías que hacer desde el minuto 1 sería grande y, a pesar de esto, llamarías la atención.
> 
> ...



Para eso está plata. 
No tiene sentido pagar esa gran diferencia de precio en el oro para un día poder repartir trocitos por el barrio.


----------



## Gusman (16 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> Muy coherentes y argumentados tus consejos, gracias. En un principio, elegí las combinar porque, a pesar de alejarse más del precio de spot que los lingotes del mismo peso (50 gr.). Estas me permitían cubrir ambos escenarios, uno en el que tuviera que echar mano de los gramos por separado para pequeñas transacciones y otro en el que, aún perdiendo parte de la inversión respecto a otros productos, mantenerlo como reserva de valor ya que, según tres tiendas que consulte, al parecer las combinar mantienen bien su valor siempre y cuando no se abra el blister de plástico y se separen las onzas.
> 
> Bueno, cubierto ya un hipotético escenario de apocalipsis zombie , queda por determinar los mejores productos en metales como valor refugio, la plata grabada con el IVA me echa para atrás y en las monedas estoy pez del todo. Llevo algo más de un mes leyendo hilos en este foro y hay opiniones para todo, pero bueno, los comienzos siempre son duros .
> Por si esto ayuda en algo para que me aportéis consejo, pienso hacer la inversión y comprar *una cápsula de tiempo de acero inoxidable, enterrarla y olvidarme por completo de ella hasta que verdaderamente la necesite.*



Cuando la necesites no estará. No sabes la de gente que anda por los campos con detector de metales. De nada....


----------



## Mhytrael (16 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Cuando la necesites no estará. No sabes la de gente que anda por los campos con detector de metales. De nada....



Lo sé, por fortuna tengo terreno vallado en mi casa del pueblo, lo bueno es que puedes meter la cápsula en cualquier sitio, paredes, tiestos grandes, huecos entre los cimientos, etc. Considero esto preferible a una caja fuerte empotrada en la pared o suelo, pero sobre todo la discreción y una actitud y tren de vida modestos de cara a conocidos y familiares (salvo quizás los más cercanos), esos son los mejores seguros.


----------



## Pintxen (16 Sep 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> (Leer escuchando la melodía de Bricomanía)
> Hola amigos, hoy os voy a dar un briconsejo facil, sencillo y para toda la familia!!!
> Os voy a enseñar a fabricaros un bote totalmente estanco para guardar monedas, billetes, la foto de la amante o la petaca de patxarán, lo que querais!!!! Y por menos de 5 €.
> Necesitamos los siguientes materiales (pueden ser de 90 o del diámetro que vosotros querrais, 110... Etc.)
> ...


----------



## Pintxen (16 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> Muy coherentes y argumentados tus consejos, gracias. En un principio, elegí las combinar porque, a pesar de alejarse más del precio de spot que los lingotes del mismo peso (50 gr.). Estas me permitían cubrir ambos escenarios, uno en el que tuviera que echar mano de los gramos por separado para pequeñas transacciones y otro en el que, aún perdiendo parte de la inversión respecto a otros productos, mantenerlo como reserva de valor ya que, según tres tiendas que consulte, al parecer las combinar mantienen bien su valor siempre y cuando no se abra el blister de plástico y se separen las onzas.
> 
> Bueno, cubierto ya un hipotético escenario de apocalipsis zombie , queda por determinar los mejores productos en metales como valor refugio, la plata grabada con el IVA me echa para atrás y en las monedas estoy pez del todo. Llevo algo más de un mes leyendo hilos en este foro y hay opiniones para todo, pero bueno, los comienzos siempre son duros .
> Por si esto ayuda en algo para que me aportéis consejo, pienso hacer la inversión y comprar una cápsula de tiempo de acero inoxidable, enterrarla y olvidarme por completo de ella hasta que verdaderamente la necesite.



Una opción es en bote de PVC, no canta tanto a los detectores.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Sep 2020)

La verdad es que es como el cuento del "Rey desnudo". Todos vemos al rey en pelotas, pero no nos lo acabamos de creer. Pero antes o después alguien lo gritará a los cuatro vientos y vamos a flipar.


----------



## Klapaucius (16 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo vengo de colegio de curas, tambien decian que juan el bautista se habia reencarnado en todo lo que venia por detras, conmigo igual, que si soy esseri, que si soy el otro, que si el otro, es que no se cuantas veces han dicho que soy otro.
> 
> Insulto muchas veces, pero es por que esto esta lleno de gente sin oro hablando de oro, como no tengan alguna muela del abuelo que les haya quedado de herencia de oro, otra cosa no creo que tengan.
> 
> ...



Por qué le has hecho eso al lingote?


----------



## cuidesemele (16 Sep 2020)

De lo que leido:
- Escondido en casa: cerca de tuberias u otros objectos que puedan confundir al detector. Y guardarlo en una caja metalica.
- Escondido en terreno: lo mas profundo que puedas, si pasan tuberias o algo metalico cerca mejor. Si es cerca de un edificio esparce alguna tuerca, tornillo, perdigon, limaduras, etc viejas para 'desanimar'. Y dentro de caja metalica.

Pero no me hagas mucho caso. Yo estoy en fase 'leyendo de todo' aun.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Sep 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> De lo que leido:
> - Escondido en casa: cerca de tuberias u otros objectos que puedan confundir al detector. *Y guardarlo en una caja metalica.*
> - Escondido en terreno: lo mas profundo que puedas, si pasan tuberias o algo metalico cerca mejor. Si es cerca de un edificio esparce alguna tuerca, tornillo, perdigon, limaduras, etc viejas para 'desanimar'. Y dentro de caja metalica.
> 
> Pero no me hagas mucho caso. Yo estoy en fase 'leyendo de todo' aun.



Pregunto porque no tengo ni idea... ¿ y si lo guardas en una caja metálica (tipo hierro) no se lo pones más facil al detector?


----------



## FranMen (16 Sep 2020)

Que bueno es conocer la historia, gracias ironman


----------



## Forcopula (16 Sep 2020)

Otra opción si tienes terreno es plantar árboles frutales de raiz pivotante y profundo al lado de la raíz los metales. La raíz pivotante es porque el árbol es más firme y para que fuertes vientos o un temporal no puedan derribarlos. Las raíces además evitan deslizamientos del terreno en caso de fuertes lluvias y si alguien quiere coger tu metal tiene antes que talar el árbol, quitar las raíces que se hayan formado, cavar... Y tú además te beneficias de la fruta y es fácil de encontrar para tí dónde están enterrados.

Por supuesto no plantar solamente 1 árbol, y dejarblatas metales enterrados por el terreno y debajo de todos los árboles.

Esto como idea para quien pueda y quiera guardarlos a largo plazo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> Hola a todos y un placer conoceros, he intentado publicar mi primer hilo pero me lo han eliminado, al parecer por hacer spam de marcas y tiendas según me señalo otro forero, he vuelto a editarlo desde cero omitiendo dichos detalles pero me lo han vuelto a tumbar. Como mi consulta es referente a una inversión en oro físico, espero que publicando en un hilo dedicado a tal efecto, esta vez si cumpla las normas y podáis echarme un cable con algunas dudas.
> 
> He decidido invertir en oro físico parte de mis activos líquidos, como buscaba un producto que tuviera flexibilidad de desinversión elegí los lingotes de 50 gr. Combibar.
> 
> ...



Aguanta con los otros 6.000€ que con los primeros ya te has equivocado. 
Si quieres te cuento mi opinión y si quieres pongo otro mensaje y te digo lo guapos que somos, empiezo por decirte mi opinión... 
Lingotes 1 onza, 20 gr, 10gr, 5 gr, 2 gr una auténtica cagarrada, ya ni te cuento los de 1 gr., no soy ni mucho menos de los de "solo moneda", no para nada, de hecho un 30% de mi oro esta en lingotes,.... 
Lingotes, Si, por supuesto, pero los que cumplen su misión, osea de 100 gr para arriba, para todo lo demás, moneda, empiezas con los centenarios de 37.5gr y vas bajando, onza 1/2 onzas, soberanos, Napoleónes, Alfonsinas...
Yo, en mi época de vendedor de mps, SI vendía lingote pequeño, pero Nunca recompraba, y mucho menos si iban en fundados en sus precintos originales ( y eso que antes no había tanto peligro) sin embargo si me venían con un lingote de 250gr lo recompraba encantado, las pruebas pertinentes para el son las mismas que para uno de 1gr siendo el de cuarto de kilo mucho más cómodo de comprobar y reduciendo el tiempo/gr. 
Monedas es diferente, cuando estas tocando Napoleónes todos los días (o la que sea) desarrollas un sexto sentido, si es una falsificación burda no hace falta ni tocarlo y si no es de su ley por muy buena falsificación que sea, solo necesito tocarlo. 
Por supuesto, esta es mí opinión, y solo vale eso, como opinión, si quieres más combibars con los otros 6.000,....adelante!


----------



## antorob (16 Sep 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Que bueno es conocer la historia, gracias ironman



He unificado tres artículos en este. 

El colapso del sistema llevará el oro a los 30.000 dólares.

Forman un conjunto enlazados, que le dan sentido al titular.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> De lo que leido:
> - Escondido en casa: cerca de tuberias u otros objectos que puedan confundir al detector. Y guardarlo en una caja metalica.
> - Escondido en terreno: lo mas profundo que puedas, si pasan tuberias o algo metalico cerca mejor. Si es cerca de un edificio esparce alguna tuerca, tornillo, perdigon, limaduras, etc viejas para 'desanimar'. Y dentro de caja metalica.
> 
> Pero no me hagas mucho caso. Yo estoy en fase 'leyendo de todo' aun.



Te digo una cosa, un tio que sea una maquina con los detectores y que tenga un detector de calidad puede discriminar toda la porqueria y encontrar directamente el oro, esto me lo han dicho ya varios que se dedican a otros menesteres.

Si el tio es un iniciado por lo visto es muy dificil incluso con maquina buena que te sepa discriminar el tornillo del oro pero como sea un experto posiblemente lo va a encontrar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Por qué le has hecho eso al lingote?



Se lo hago a muchos cuando los compro, es mi manera de ver que no estan llenos de tugsteno o alguna otra mierda.

Lo de escribir mi nick en el ya fue cosa de dar porculo y tal, tambien tiene uno que distraerse en algo no.....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Cuando la necesites no estará. No sabes la de gente que anda por los campos con detector de metales. De nada....



En epoca de ruina esas gentes se multiplican, yo conozco a varios que tienen por orden judicial prohibido directamente pisar el campo, tu imaginate si los pillaron veces que ya el juez les puso esa orden, si pisan el campo se van detenidos en el caso de que los pillen.

Muchos de estos tienen todo embargado pero lo tienen todo a nombre de sus hijos, mujer, familia....... 

Tenia serias dudas y una vez le dije a uno, ostias pero en algun momento te daran la juvilacion, te daran alguna paga, el paro, yo que se tio..... y me dijo que el paro y ese tipo de pagas eran por ley no se podian embargar, que ellos estaban al tanto para conforme cobraban algo ir corriendo el mismo dia a sacarlo para que no estuviera en la cuenta muchos dias, desconozco si esto es verdad pero es lo que me dijeron que por ley el paro y esas pagas no se podian embargar.

Tienen incluso los coches a nombre de la familia.

En epoca de ruina economica muchisima mas gente se la juega y salen a buscar.

Os cuento una pequeña historia, que paso hace 10 o 12 años en la anterior crisis economica, salian por ebay cientos de lotes de 100 o 200 monedas bien conservadas a precios inferiores a 1 euro la moneda, por que pasaba esto, pues por que se echaron a buscar cientos de obreros que se habian quedado en paro y habia tantisima moneda que llegaban con cubos a venderlos casi regalados, ademas era gente que no conocia bien lo que estaban vendiendo.

Que pasa ahora que estos lotes ya han multiplicado varias veces su valor y ademas es casi imposible de verlos, yo recuerdo a ciertos vendedores poner 20 lotes de estos a la semana y ahora no ponen ninguno o si ponen alguno vale el triple y ademas la mitad de las monedas estan lisas y la otra mitad no valen gran cosa, 

Esto es debido a varias cosas, no solo a la presion policial que tambien hace lo suyo, sobretodo es debido a que en la anterior crisis los campos quedaron arrasados y todo lo que habia en superficie que era muchisimo acabo siendo encontrado por estas personas.

Por cierto, no os vayais a animar a comprar este tipo de cosas sin saber lo que estais comprando o igual os encontrais una citacion y acabais con un jaleo, es poco probable pero podria pasar.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Sep 2020)

antorob dijo:


> He unificado tres artículos en este.
> 
> El colapso del sistema llevará el oro a los 30.000 dólares.
> 
> ...



amén


----------



## estupeharto (16 Sep 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Por qué le has hecho eso al lingote?





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se lo hago a muchos cuando los compro, es mi manera de ver que no estan llenos de tugsteno o alguna otra mierda.
> 
> Lo de escribir mi nick en el ya fue cosa de dar porculo y tal, tambien tiene uno que distraerse en algo no.....



La verdad es que con tu técnica del martillo no hacen falta metalytics ni demás zarandajas.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Sep 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Por qué le has hecho eso al lingote?





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se lo hago a muchos cuando los compro, es mi manera de ver que no estan llenos de tugsteno o alguna otra mierda.
> 
> Lo de escribir mi nick en el ya fue cosa de dar porculo y tal, tambien tiene uno que distraerse en algo no.....



La verdad es que con tu técnica del martillo no hacen falta metalytics ni demás zarandajas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Sep 2020)

antorob dijo:


> He unificado tres artículos en este.
> 
> El colapso del sistema llevará el oro a los 30.000 dólares.
> 
> ...



Impresionante el artículo


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se lo hago a muchos cuando los compro, es mi manera de ver que no estan llenos de tugsteno o alguna otra mierda.
> 
> Lo de escribir mi nick en el ya fue cosa de dar porculo y tal, tambien tiene uno que distraerse en algo no.....





estupeharto dijo:


> La verdad es que con tu técnica del martillo no hacen falta metalytics ni demás zarandajas.




La verdad es que lo maravilloso del oro (una de sus característivas), es que puedes someter a un lingote al maltrato que linda con la tortura que nos ha mostrado Notrabajo34, y sigue manteniendo íntegramente su valor.

Eso es una pasada, se me ocurren pocos activos que tengan esta cualidad cuasimágica.


----------



## Lego. (16 Sep 2020)

COMEX Delivery Update | Zero Hedge | Zero Hedge

... Was 2015 an anomaly? Nope. Let's look at the years that followed.


*2016*: A total of 71,382 contracts "delivered" for 7,138,200 ounces or 222 metric tonnes.
*2017*: A total of 31,477 contracts "delivered" for 3,147,700 ounces or 98 metric tonnes.
*2018*: A total of 25,970 contracts "delivered" for 2,597,000 ounces or 81 metric tonnes.
*2019*: A total of 63,569 contracts "delivered" for 6,356,900 ounces or 197 metric tonnes.

As we've been chronicling since late March, a crisis of confidence has enveloped the COMEX in 2020. Due to the partial EFP defaults of March 23 and March 24, the CME Group has acted quickly to shore up confidence in their exchange by providing new contracts and alternative delivery methods. They've even gone so far as to make provisions for fractional delivery of London Good Delivery Bars! Here are a few links to posts we've written previously on this matter:

And now look at how delivery demand has exploded in 2020. The numbers you see below are up-to-date as of September 14.


*2020*: A total of 173,733 contracts delivered for 17,373,300 ounces or 540 metric tonnes.

Y faltan más de tres meses para cerrar el año...


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> La verdad es que con tu técnica del martillo no hacen falta metalytics ni demás zarandajas.



Ha quedado muy mono..


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La verdad es que lo maravilloso del oro (una de sus característivas), es que puedes someter a un lingote al maltrato que linda con la tortura que nos ha mostrado Notrabajo34, y sigue manteniendo íntegramente su valor.
> 
> Eso es una pasada, se me ocurren pocos activos que tengan esta cualidad cuasimágica.



Eso de que mantenga íntegramente su valor, que me lo expliquen ami... 
Seguramente habrá una cola de clientes para comprarlo, o igual hay que fundirlo, y con lo cual hay una penalización de entre un 10/8%?...


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Sep 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Crees que hay posibilidad de falsedad en lingotes comprados en vendedores muy reconocidos? Soy novato y tengo de estos, y no sé cuánto fiarme de la tienda y del embalaje, me dan ganas de abrirlos y hacerles cosas.



A tu pregunta,..... SI, por supuesto que si tienen activado la recompran en ese tipo de lingotes con blister hay posibilidades de falsificación, lo de que se puede comprobar autenticidad a través del plástico sin abrirlo, yo como mínimo lo cojo con pinzas,.... 
Mi recomendación sigue siendo la misma, totalmente evitar ese tipo de lingotes, los lingotes grandes y desnudos, para todo lo demás, monedas. 
Si decides abrirlos tampoco te ensañes con el y les hagas tatuajes, si lo abres, intenta no destrozar el blister (suelen llevar un número que coincidirá con el del lingote) conserva la factura el blister, y el lingote llebalo a un numismatico o joyero o a casa de venta de mps.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Sep 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Se me olvidó decir que el blister va cubierto con unas láminas adhesivas que en teoría siempre que no se hayan despegado muestran bajo luz UV un texto diciendo que no se ha abierto, lo he comprobado con una linterna y están. Pero no parece tan dificil de falsificar esa tecnología. De ahí mi reticencia a abrirlo.
> 
> Dichas láminas se levanta apenas tocarlas, en los míos se han levantado un poco por las esquinas y los bordes sólo de manipularlos yo. No sé si eso le quitará valor de recompra.



Con la de falsificaciones que se hace de todo. Y estando los chinos metidos en la fabricación de todo, porque las cosas han ido así, pero lo cierto es que te hacen un coche, un móvil, falsifican un IKEA entero con todo lo dentro.... 
Yo no me fiaría de nada de esos envoltorios. Hay que tocarlo, verlo, medir, ver como suena, si se tiene algún aparato se puede medir algo, y luego está la prueba del martillo. 
No se disfruta si está envuelto en un envase. 
Cada uno tendrá sus gustos y opinión. 
Pero fijaros con lo que nos encontramos, que por evitar una falsificación, no abrimos un "supuesto" envase protector y que certifica lo que hay dentro. Y nos fiamos más de ese envase que de ver de verdad lo que hay dentro.
Siendo más fácil para quien quiere estafar poner un envase falso y luego una moneda falsa. Con suerte no lo abrirán y él ya estará a buen recaudo si algún día se descubre. Sin embargo, colar una moneda falsa a alguien que entienda un poco, no es tan fácil si la tienes en la mano y haces tus comprobaciones. Con plásticos y envases con sellos, es más fácil de colar.

Esos envases y sus medidas de seguridad se hacen para "asegurar" el valor de la pieza. Pero en el mundo real existen los timadores y es bastante más fácil que la cuelen de esa manera, porque siempre habrá quien pueda falsificar esos envases y buscar compradores. Entonces "lo de dentro" ya no necesita ser tan sofisticado y laborioso para valerse por sí mismo y lograr el engaño.


----------



## Tolagu (16 Sep 2020)

Llevo ya un tiempo intentando atisbar el timing de la explosión de los MP y sigo sin ver clara la posible fecha. Que tiran hacia arriba estoy convencido. Cuándo... pues no lo veo. Aunque soy un simple aficionado del AT (y no soy un creyente a pies juntillas), los dibujitos no hacen más que retrasarme fechas.

Hoy me ha dado por echar un vistazo al gráfico ORO/PLATA el XAU/XAG y veo cosas que no entiendo. Me explico, desde mediados del 2016 se ha estado moviendo en un canal del que salío escopetado en Febrero hacia arriba y a finales de Julio hacia abajo. Es evidente que los valores estaban disparados, pero ahora estamos al revés. Y han sido 4 años de canal.

Yo no alcanzo a valorar la importancia de esta relación y si su ruptura es importante o no. Lo único que me pregunto es que si esta relación volviera al canal, estaríamos hablando de entre 86 y 97 (ahora estamos en unos 72). Ahora bien, volver canal se puede hacer de varias maneras:

Se dispara el Oro y la Plata no le sigue (por ejemplo el oro a 2700 y la plata a 30)
El Oro sigue en torno a los 2000 y la Plata cae a 22

¿cuál es vuestra opinión?


----------



## Muttley (16 Sep 2020)

Bueno, ayer cerró la última subasta de Cayón.
No tenía grandísimas piezas pero si mucho oro bullion tipo 20FF, Vrenelis..y nos puede servir para tomar un poco la temperatura a transacciones reales.
Se cerraron todas las de ese tipo, 6,45grs en 0,900 a 250-260 euros según conservación y rareza de año.
Esto sumadas las comisiones nos da entre 295 y 305 euros, gastos de envio aparte.
El spot de estas monedas es de 308.
Alfonsinas entre 310-330, con comisión a 365-390.
Spot 385. 
Comclusion: se pueden encontrar monedas muy comunes y no muy especiales a spot o spot menos un poquito en subastas.

La siguiente, esta de todo oro, por si alguien está interesado

SUBASTA ELECTRONICA especial oro · EAUCTION special gold | Cayon Subastas SL DBA Cayón Numismática


----------



## Mhytrael (16 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> A tu pregunta,..... SI, por supuesto que si tienen activado la recompran en ese tipo de lingotes con blister hay posibilidades de falsificación, lo de que se puede comprobar autenticidad a través del plástico sin abrirlo, yo como mínimo lo cojo con pinzas,....
> Mi recomendación sigue siendo la misma, totalmente evitar ese tipo de lingotes, los lingotes grandes y desnudos, para todo lo demás, monedas.
> Si decides abrirlos tampoco te ensañes con el y les hagas tatuajes, si lo abres, intenta no destrozar el blister (suelen llevar un número que coincidirá con el del lingote) conserva la factura el blister, y el lingote llebalo a un numismatico o joyero o a casa de venta de mps.



En mi caso compre via online a tienda española, me parecieron correctos y profesionales al aclararme todas las dudas y bueno, me fie de ellos y compre. Pero tienes razón, existe la posibilidad de que te den gato por liebre aún estando el lingote en blister, en ocasiones es hasta más fácil engañarte. Espero que no sea mi caso.

Os voy a hacer caso y empezaré a mirar lingotes de oro a partir de los 100 gr. como reserva de valor lo más cercanos al precio spot, las monedas de oro desde centenarios y bajando. En cuanto a la plata, para evitar el IVA me recomendo otro forero esta tienda Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu.

Aunque lo suyo, como en casi cualquier caso, es comprar de segunda mano a gente de confianza y te evitas el sobrecoste de la tienda, gastos de envio, etc. La putada, que yo no tengo ni puñetera idea de lo que estoy comprando, ni tampoco conocimientos e instrumental apropiado para hacer las pruebas pertinentes y verificar la autenticidad del metal.

Aquí mis lingotes, bueno, cagada y lección aprendida, rectificar es de sabios, o al menos eso dicen, de momento los conservaré, que remedio...


----------



## Mhytrael (16 Sep 2020)

Gracias por el consejo, me da que la siguiente compra con los 6000€ restantes que pensaba invertir en metales iran para monedas, 30% oro - 70% plata.

Me percaté de que la numeración de los lingotes es correlativa, imagino que la tienda hizo el pedido a la casa Valcambi ya que el producto estaba momentaneamente fuera de stock.


----------



## Porestar (16 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> En mi caso compre via online a tienda española, me parecieron correctos y profesionales al aclararme todas las dudas y bueno, me fie de ellos y compre. Pero tienes razón, existe la posibilidad de que te den gato por liebre aún estando el lingote en blister, en ocasiones es hasta más fácil engañarte. Espero que no sea mi caso.
> 
> Os voy a hacer caso y empezaré a mirar lingotes de oro a partir de los 100 gr. como reserva de valor lo más cercanos al precio spot, las monedas de oro desde centenarios y bajando. En cuanto a la plata, para evitar el IVA me recomendo otro forero esta tienda Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu.
> 
> ...



Vamos a "ensuciar" el hilo los pringados que nos hemos metido ya tarde. Yo al menos en eso de la tableta no caí, no me imaginé repartiendo eso por ahí sin acabar con un navajazo, así que me decanté por monedas y medallas de plata.

El enlace que has puesto tiene los precios de las monedas de cualquier otra tienda, las monedas con valor facial no pagan IVA.

Aquí algunos estamos preocupados por embalajes y otros...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Crees que hay posibilidad de falsedad en lingotes comprados en vendedores muy reconocidos? Soy novato y tengo de estos, y no sé cuánto fiarme de la tienda y del embalaje, me dan ganas de abrirlos y hacerles cosas.




Yo nunca he tenido problema y nunca me han intentado colar nada que no fuera bueno.

Pero he hablado con gente de compro oros a los que habian sableado, sobretodo por no contar con maquinas buenas.

Estuve un tiempo comprando a un tipo que conoci por ebay que tenia tienda fisica en Berlin, almenos eso me decia y todo parecia correcto, me mandaba los lingotes con factura pero con todos los estuches abiertos, esto era por que me comentaba que el tenia por cojones que hacerle comprobaciones a todo lo que compraba y que sin abrir los estuches no podia hacerse bien.

Yo me fiaba del hombre, Adolf se llamaba, pero aun fiandome era mucha pasta......... asi que un dia me lie a ostias con los lingotes y desde entonces pude dormir mucho mas tranquilo y seguir haciendo tratos con mucha mas paz interna por mi parte con este hombre, era cojonudo por que te vendia cosas a un precio muy cercano al spot.

No se que ha sido de este hombre pero creo que ha dejado de vender.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Sep 2020)

Comprobar con blister sin abrirlo,....
Asegurar que son buenos y no rellenos de chocolate mirándolo en una fotografía....
Es tu opinión, la mía es.... Demasiados actos de fe, dejas a la gracia divina una parte muy importante del resultado, pero bueno, si a ti te parece bien, pues dale fuerte al combi bar


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Llevo ya un tiempo intentando atisbar el timing de la explosión de los MP y sigo sin ver clara la posible fecha. Que tiran hacia arriba estoy convencido. Cuándo... pues no lo veo.




Yo pienso que el chicle se va a estirar, pienso que aun nos va a dar tiempo, esto se va a dilatar en el tiempo hasta que un buen dia todo pase de golpe, igual un año, dos años, alomejor incluso ponen otro parche y podemos estar otros 8 o 10 años hasta que todo reviente, para mi desde luego cuanto mas tiempo me den mucho mejor.

Imaginad que teneis cosciencia de que todo se va a ir a tomar porculo, que llegan señales como la crisis del 2008 o esto que esta ocurriendo ahora, estas señales te reafirman en que tienes razon y te hacen poder prepararte mejor.

Ademas de prepararte mejor pues tienes otros años para poder estar tranquilo si tampoco es que viva yo mal joder........ lo que pasa es que te cansa ver todo lo que estan liando entre unos y otros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Comprobar con blister sin abrirlo,....
> Asegurar que son buenos y no rellenos de chocolate mirándolo en una fotografía....
> Es tu opinión, la mía es.... Demasiados actos de fe, dejas a la gracia divina una parte muy importante del resultado, pero bueno, si a ti te parece bien, pues dale fuerte al combi bar




Hablando con el aleman este que tenia la tienda en Berlin me comentaba que el hacia varias comprobaciones cada vez que entraba cualquier cosa de metal en su tienda y que por ejemplo estos blister sin abrirlos el no podia dar garantias del 100% de que fuera oro, que o le dejaban abrir los blister y hacer todas sus comprobaciones o que no compraba nada.

Siempre mandaba lingote con blister abierto y factura de la adquisicion de ese lingote.

Si por ejemplo te vendia un lingote de 100 gramos sin esa factura y ese blister podia llegar a rebajarte unos 150 euros en el precio, todo lo que mandaba lo traducia con el traductor y medio me enteraba de lo que me decia, mas o menos venia a decir este ha sido comprado sin ser la operacion al100% homrrada, podemos decir que ha sido al 95% entonces rebaja de 150 euros por este.


No se muy bien que me queria decir, yo me imaginaba que quizas alli los clientes que vendian en su tienda debian probar la compra anterior de su mercancia ???


----------



## Tichy (16 Sep 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> El enlace que has puesto tiene los precios de las monedas de cualquier otra tienda, las monedas con valor facial no pagan IVA.



1. Si no tienen valor facial, no son monedas. Son medallas (o chapas). 

2. Las monedas de oro (si cumplen los requisitos para ser consideradas oro de inversión) no tienen IVA en toda Europa. 

3. Las monedas de plata tienen IVA en (casi) toda Europa. 

Por favor, hay mucho novato últimamente por estos hilos. No andemos lanzando afirmaciones infundadas alegremente.


----------



## Porestar (16 Sep 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> 1. Si no tienen valor facial, no son monedas. Son medallas (o chapas).
> 
> 2. Las monedas de oro (si cumplen los requisitos para ser consideradas oro de inversión) no tienen IVA en toda Europa.
> 
> ...



Perdón si meto la pata. Me lo hizo pensar el hecho de que la factura de las monedas que he comprado en España, en una tienda conocida por todos aquí, pone 0€ en la columna de impuestos, y cuestan aproximadamente lo mismo que en la web "sin iva" que ha puesto @Mhytrael, y están mucho más cerca del precio spot que los lingotes de plata. ¿Cómo se explica?


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Sep 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Llevo ya un tiempo intentando atisbar el timing de la explosión de los MP y sigo sin ver clara la posible fecha. Que tiran hacia arriba estoy convencido. Cuándo... pues no lo veo. Aunque soy un simple aficionado del AT (y no soy un creyente a pies juntillas), los dibujitos no hacen más que retrasarme fechas.
> 
> Hoy me ha dado por echar un vistazo al gráfico ORO/PLATA el XAU/XAG y veo cosas que no entiendo. Me explico, desde mediados del 2016 se ha estado moviendo en un canal del que salío escopetado en Febrero hacia arriba y a finales de Julio hacia abajo. Es evidente que los valores estaban disparados, pero ahora estamos al revés. Y han sido 4 años de canal.
> 
> ...




Soy muy novato en el asunto, pero esa gráfica la explica que siempre es el oro el que toma la iniciativa y luego, la hermanita pequeña, la plata replica el movimiento "a lo bestia"

Cuando empezó a subir el oro, sobre marzo, abril, la plata estaba paradilla, y luego cuando el oro alcanzó máximos la plata pegó un empujón que en porcentaje fue mayor al del oro. Eso es lo que explica es rotura de canal de la relación AU/AG. En mi opinión no lo daría muchas más vueltas.

Respecto el momento del chupinazo de los MP, yo creo que la cosa está demasiado liada para que se haga esperar mucho. Los trileros de los B.C. se han pillado en sus propias trampas.

Lo único que podría desactiva el interés por el oro es una subida importante de los tipos de interés, pero esto ahora es inviable pues se cagaría la superendeudadda economía. Los B.C. han gastado su mejor munición que eran los tipos de interés, y ahora solo les queda darle a la impresora...lo que a medio plazo será más combustibles para los M.P.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Sep 2020)

Si me estás llamando viejo, tengo cincuenta y pocos años, la tecnología que tenía en mis tiendas para peritar era la mejor posible y disponible, (lo sigue siendo aún hoy en día). 
Tu desde una fotografía me puedes asegurar 100% que son genuinos, yo No puedo.


----------



## Tichy (16 Sep 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Perdón si meto la pata. Me lo hizo pensar el hecho de que la factura de las monedas que he comprado en España, en una tienda conocida por todos aquí, pone 0€ en la columna de impuestos, y cuestan aproximadamente lo mismo que en la web "sin iva" que ha puesto @Mhytrael, y están mucho más cerca del precio spot que los lingotes de plata. ¿Cómo se explica?



Porque en sus precios llevan incluido el IVA, si es la tienda que supongo tal y como figura en sus FAQs:

*¿Las cotizaciones de la web son reales?*
Efectivamente, *las **cotizaciones** son totalmente reales y actualizadas*. Además siempre llevan incluido el pago del IVA (en los casos en los cuales no esté excento), por lo que el visitante sabe en todo momento cual será el precio real de aquello que desea comprar o vender.

¿Que en la factura eso debería estar desglosado? Pues efectivamente eso se ha señalado aquí desde hace años por gente experta en el tema (yo no lo soy). Pero si lo siguen haciendo sin problemas, supongo que se apoyan en algún resquicio legal para seguir con esa práctica. Pero por supuesto que la plata lleva IVA.


----------



## Piel de Luna (16 Sep 2020)

La tecnología que tenía, es exactamente la mismita que tienen a día de hoy, te aseguro que no hay nada nuevo. 
Por supuesto la falsificación de ese producto es con la placa entera y no con rellenos, pero lo dejo aquí por mi parte.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Sep 2020)

El tema de comprar lingotes no está sólo en el momento de la compra, sino en el de la venta, donde un amplio número de posibles vendedores desaparecen, y los que se mantienen interesados, al final hacen mil pruebas. Con unos kruger ésto no sucede. Oro a peso y piezas lo más conocidas posibles. No hay más secreto.


----------



## Porestar (16 Sep 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Porque en sus precios llevan incluido el IVA, si es la tienda que supongo tal y como figura en sus FAQs:
> 
> *¿Las cotizaciones de la web son reales?*
> Efectivamente, *las **cotizaciones** son totalmente reales y actualizadas*. Además siempre llevan incluido el pago del IVA (en los casos en los cuales no esté excento), por lo que el visitante sabe en todo momento cual será el precio real de aquello que desea comprar o vender.
> ...



¿Y que posibilidad hay de que en una tienda reputada igual que esa se cuele algo falso?

Ya que estamos subo fotos, me mosquea que no se ven exactamente del mismo color, quiero pensar que es por el blister.


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 Sep 2020)

Es absurdo que alguien que se gasta 6000 Eur. en algo que no conoce, no sea capaz de gastarse 250-300 Eur en adquirir las herramientas necesarias para la comprobación de autenticidad de sus piezas.

A ver si espabilamos ya, cojones!

Estamos rodeados de ladrones y sinvergüenzas por todos los lados, y en este caso concreto es bien fácil esquivar las posibles estafas.

Tan vagos y dejados somos...? Que no dedicamos unas pocas horas al estudio y análisis de un material desconocido y que compramos a ciegas?

@Porestar, ya tardas en abrir esos blisters y comprobarlos con algo así:





€118.63 6% de DESCUENTO|TM 8812 medidores de espesor ultrasónico de Metal (1,2 225mm, 0,05 8 pulgadas)|metal thickness measurement|thickness measureultrasonic thickness - AliExpress


----------



## timi (17 Sep 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Vamos a "ensuciar" el hilo los pringados que nos hemos metido ya tarde. Yo al menos en eso de la tableta no caí, no me imaginé repartiendo eso por ahí sin acabar con un navajazo, así que me decanté por monedas y medallas de plata.
> 
> El enlace que has puesto tiene los precios de las monedas de cualquier otra tienda, las monedas con valor facial no pagan IVA.
> 
> Aquí algunos estamos preocupados por embalajes y otros...



eso si es testear un lingote a lo grande , y no con un martillo como las nenas,,,,,


----------



## Mhytrael (17 Sep 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es absurdo que alguien que se gasta 6000 Eur. en algo que no conoce, no sea capaz de gastarse 250-300 Eur en adquirir las herramientas necesarias para la comprobación de autenticidad de sus piezas.
> 
> A ver si espabilamos ya, cojones!
> 
> ...



Te agradezco el consejo y te doy toda la razón en cuanto a comprobar siempre el metal, pero... 

Me ha picado la curiosidad y acabo de llamar a dos tiendas, una es donde compré los lingotes y otra para contrastar la información, en ambas me han dicho lo mismo, que prefieren comprar las combibar siempre en su blister original cerrado, pués han de revenderlo. También me han asegurado que para verificar la autenticidad del metal en este tipo de producto en concreto no es necesario abrir el blister en ningún caso, es más, me lo han desaconsejado, desconozco la prueba que harán. Imagino que con los lingotes de cierto grosor será obligado hacerlo.

De todas formas, si continuo invirtiendo en metales, ya sean lingotes o monedas, antes o después tenía que comprar una báscula digital de precisión y un medidor de espesor ultrasónico como el que has recomendado, ya que un densímetro es escesivamente caro.


----------



## cuidesemele (17 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te digo una cosa, un tio que sea una maquina con los detectores y que tenga un detector de calidad puede discriminar toda la porqueria y encontrar directamente el oro, esto me lo han dicho ya varios que se dedican a otros menesteres.
> 
> Si el tio es un iniciado por lo visto es muy dificil incluso con maquina buena que te sepa discriminar el tornillo del oro pero como sea un experto posiblemente lo va a encontrar.



Correcto. Hay detectores que detectan un desfase en la corriente inducida y sabes discriminar oro de otros metales. Por eso la caja metalica que hace de Faraday y dicen que no permite inducir nada al oro con lo que no se detecta.

Ahora ya parece que falta los extraterrestres en esta pelicula tambien :-DDD Pero de lectura es interesante.


----------



## Forcopula (17 Sep 2020)

Mhytrael dijo:


> Te agradezco el consejo y te doy toda la razón en cuanto a comprobar siempre el metal, pero...
> 
> Me ha picado la curiosidad y acabo de llamar a dos tiendas, una es donde compré los lingotes y otra para contrastar la información, en ambas me han dicho lo mismo, que prefieren comprar las combibar siempre en su blister original cerrado, pués han de revenderlo. También me han asegurado que para verificar la autenticidad del metal en este tipo de producto en concreto no es necesario abrir el blister en ningún caso, es más, me lo han desaconsejado, desconozco la prueba que harán. Imagino que con los lingotes de cierto grosor será obligado hacerlo.



El debate del blister era sobre si lingotes en blister o no (que como bien has dicho podrían estar rellenos de tungsteno).

Las combibar al ser tan finitas digo yo que no les supondrá problema y por eso las preferirán precintadas.


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Sep 2020)

llegó el momento de la verdad para la plata

entre hoy y mañana y la semana q viene vamos a ver por donde se rompe la lateralidad de las últimas 6 semanas

si rompe el soporte de los 25.90 podría caer hasta los 21.5, no lo veo rompiendo los 21.50 bajo ninguna circunstancia

si aguanta en los 25.90 la cosa podría ser espectacular para octubre y lo que queda de año

apasionante, se acabó la calma, llega la tormenta, agarrarsus, justo cuando michael oliver y su momentum structural dijo q se produciría, al final de las 6 semanas de lateralidad, la otra vez la bear trap en 25.90 funcionó, esta vez la cosa parece mucho mas seria


----------



## Muttley (17 Sep 2020)

Uno De los Santos Griales del grupo de Pandas conmemorativos de entre 1987-1990 que se podían comprar en el stand de la China Mint en Congresos Numismaticos para profesionales de las ciudades de referencia.
Tiradas cortísimas. Además alguno con error como este “pt”.
Todas son proof y pueden ser clasificadas con PF.
Son medallas al no tener valor facial como los pandas “corrientes”.

De 1 onza oro
1987 San Francisco, Nueva Orleans, Japon, Nueva York
1988 Basilea (con pt y sin error), Cincinnati, Nueva Orleans, Hong Kong y Munich
1990 Zurich

Es una colección de 10 medallas (una con dos versiones).
Posiblemente la colección más difícil de conseguir entre todas las pandas.
Algunas con tiradas limitadas como 200. Las que más 1500-2000.

La colección completa sobre 100000-120000 euros....si se encuentra claro.
En todos los foros mundiales, alguien conoce a a alguien que ha oído que un coleccionista las tiene todas.

Yo tengo la munich. Ya me quedan solo 9 y @putabolsa me está ayudando a encontrarlas


----------



## FranMen (17 Sep 2020)

Siempre se ha dicho que los errores se pagan, aunque sospecho que muchos no son casuales sino causales y más viniendo de China


----------



## Muttley (18 Sep 2020)

Resumen de entregas de oro del COMEX por año

“2016: A total of 71,382 contracts "delivered" for 7,138,200 ounces or 222 metric tonnes.

2017: A total of 31,477 contracts "delivered" for 3,147,700 ounces or 98 metric tonnes.

2018: A total of 25,970 contracts "delivered" for 2,597,000 ounces or 81 metric tonnes.

2019: A total of 63,569 contracts "delivered" for 6,356,900 ounces or 197 metric tonnes.”


y en 2020...

”
2020: A total of 173,733 contracts delivered for 17,373,300 ounces or 540 metric tonnes.

As you can see, total deliveries for 2020 thus far almost total the combined amount of "deliveries" for the entire period of 2016-2019. And 2020 is not over yet. Based upon the current open interest numbers, the usually-light delivery month of October may see as many as 20,000 deliveries, and December is typically the busiest delivery month of the year, so we could see as many as 60,000 posted then. If that plays out, the COMEX will end up delivering over 25,000,000 ounces of gold in 2020. That's approaching 800 METRIC TONNES!”

Cada vez se pide más entrega física en la expiración del contrato.
Cada vez los inversores se fían menos del Fiat y de los papeles y creen más en lo que pueden tocar. 
Valor es la posesión física del metal. Si no lo posees no lo tienes. 
No ETFs, no posiciones largas.

Articulo
COMEX Delivery Update | GoldSeek


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (18 Sep 2020)

Entre comprar monedas de 1oz y soberanos que veis más apropiado?


----------



## Gusman (18 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Entre comprar monedas de 1oz y soberanos que veis más apropiado?



Comprar el mas cercano o debajo del spot que puedas. Vendedor de confianza. Depende que onza tambien....


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Sep 2020)

[


EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Entre comprar monedas de 1oz y soberanos que veis más apropiado?



En teoría metalera, a igualdad de precio/gr, interesa la pieza más pequeña, porque tiene el plus de la mayor divisilidad, y en teoría la más facil venta.


----------



## Gamelin (18 Sep 2020)

Ese fue mi razonamiento al empezar en esto. Si el oro se pone por las nubes es mejor poder disponer de cantidades pequeñas. Por cierto que es munters?


----------



## asqueado (18 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Entre comprar monedas de 1oz y soberanos que veis más apropiado?



Bajo mi punto de vista, siempre soberanos, aun cuando se pague mas premiun, por varios motivos, si vas a tener que vender lo vas hacer mas rapidamente que 1 oz y si tienes que hacer algun trueque igual


.


----------



## Gamelin (19 Sep 2020)

Es fiable la página esa? Hace poco que he empezado en esto y nunca la había oido. Los precios están de puta madre.


----------



## Razkin (19 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Entre comprar monedas de 1oz y soberanos que veis más apropiado?



comparto opinión de foreros de compra de soberanos por su liquidez y precio siempre cercano a spot. Pero este es también un mundo de sensaciones, y amigo, el día que te ponen un bisonte en la mano.....uff


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Sep 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> comparto opinión de foreros de compra de soberanos por su liquidez y precio siempre cercano a spot. Pero este es también un mundo de sensaciones, y amigo, el día que te ponen un bisonte en la mano.....uff



Ahí le has dado







Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## senormartin (19 Sep 2020)

Hola, un poco de orientacion por favor; que sería mejor compra? solo para inversion onzas de plata tipo Filarmonica a 25,5€ o duros de plata a 16,70€ con el spot a 22,70 ahora. (Estaria hablando de cantidad)

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## MIP (19 Sep 2020)

senormartin dijo:


> Hola, un poco de orientacion por favor; que sería mejor compra? solo para inversion onzas de plata tipo Filarmonica a 25,5€ o duros de plata a 16,70€ con el spot a 22,70 ahora. (Estaria hablando de cantidad)
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Por peso te sale mejor el duro de plata. No tienes más que dividir el precio por 31,1 gr y 22,5 gr respectivamente. 

El precio del spot da igual para hacer la comparación.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (19 Sep 2020)

Y entre soberanos y maples o kurregands de media onza?


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Sep 2020)

cito este mensaje mío del 5 de julio que podeis encontrar en la página 112 de este hilo:



tristezadeclon dijo:


> artículo del Financial Times de antesdeayer donde sin venir a cuento intentan convencer a la gente para q no compre plata, caricaturizando a los compradores de plata como pobres diablos conspiranoicos locos:
> 
> Opinión FTfm
> *No apuestes por el boom de plata*
> ...



***************

pues bien, ha vuelto a ocurrir, el tipo escribió ayer otro editorial antiplatero, despues de escribir el 3 de julio ese artículo cuando la plata estaba a 18.04$ y llevarse por tanto un zasca antológico con la plata subiendo desde entonces casi un 50%

John Dizard AYER

Hay una ciudad de Londres que dice que donde hay una propina, hay un grifo. O bien, la información privilegiada suele ser alguien que intenta venderle algo.

Alrededor de mayo y abril, comencé a escuchar más sobre la plata. Nada indiscreto, solo que debería estar pensando en ello. En mi forma habitual contraria, escribí una columna escéptica sobre la plata en julio, señalando lo que les había sucedido a los toros plateados en el pasado, en particular a los hermanos Hunt en 1980.

Mientras tanto, una triste historia se estaba desarrollando en los pasillos de los bancos europeos. Hay una gran sobrecarga y subcapitalización, lo que, este año, significa que algunos departamentos tendrían que irse. La proporción más alta entre la posible vergüenza y los ingresos serían los departamentos que se dedican a la financiación del comercio de productos básicos.

Parte de esta decisión colectiva tuvo que ver con la mayor intensidad de los esfuerzos contra el lavado de dinero. Y, de hecho, si desea lavar grandes cantidades de dinero, realizar una transacción comercial de productos básicos con múltiples esquinas es una buena manera de hacerlo. Después de todo, una tonelada de un elemento, como el niobio, el oro o la plata, es idéntica hasta el átomo de la siguiente tonelada.

Y siempre aparecían otros problemas de cumplimiento, ya fueran estadounidenses que buscaban petróleo iraní o comerciantes asiáticos sobrecargados. Estos atraen multas que pueden ser un múltiplo del negocio involucrado.

En BNP Paribas y ABN AMRO Bank, la reducción general de la financiación de materias primas se anunció a finales del segundo trimestre. Otros bancos recortaron sus departamentos de materias primas con menos fanfarria.

Lo mejor de que un grupo bancario tenga un activo ETF en los libros, a diferencia de los contratos de metales o materias primas, es que hay menos personas que se preocupan por el cumplimiento.

John Dizard
No era como si no quedara financiación de productos básicos. Los bancos chinos como ICBC o, a veces, los comerciantes rusos dispuestos a ofrecer cartas de crédito garantizadas silenciosamente, han estado interviniendo para llenar el vacío. JPMorgan ofrece financiación para algunas materias primas, pero no parece muy interesado en nuevos clientes.

Sin embargo, hubo una última vez el año pasado cuando los departamentos de finanzas de productos básicos occidentales tuvieron un papel. En marzo, durante la crisis de liquidez del dólar provocada por el pánico de Covid-19, las mesas de materias primas actuaron como creadores de mercado. Es decir, compraron cuando otros vendían.

Y aparentemente había mucha plata para comprar. Las bóvedas de “Londres”, que en realidad significan almacenes sin características especiales cerca de los aeropuertos de carga en algún lugar de Inglaterra, registraron sus informes más grandes de plata disponible en marzo: 1,175,737,000 onzas (avoirdupois).

También había mucho oro disponible, pero había más compradores para eso, incluidos los respetables como los bancos centrales. Después de todo, el oro es reconocido como un activo monetario por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales, junto con otras monedas del Artículo 8 no controladas por cambios.

Sin embargo, como siempre, se abre otra puerta. Nadie respetable quiere comerciar con materias primas en África central, pero los ETF son un negocio en crecimiento.

Y, según Jeffrey Christian de CPM, un grupo asesor de metales: “Parece que gran parte de la plata disponible se convirtió en ETF mediante swaps”. Las tenencias de plata bóveda de Londres disminuyeron después de la ola de creación de mercado a mediados de marzo. Y, como dice Christian, “un total de 334,3 millones de onzas de plata se han canjeado por acciones de ETF en lo que va de año, 322,4 millones a partir de marzo hasta agosto”.

Hubo un aumento de casi 20 millones de onzas de plata en acciones de ETF que ocurrió a fines de junio. El mega-swap aparente más grande se produjo del 21 al 24 de julio, cuando poco menos de 25 millones de onzas se deslizaron en forma de ETF.

Lo mejor de que un grupo bancario tenga un activo ETF en los libros, a diferencia de los contratos de metales o materias primas, es que hay menos personas que se preocupan por el cumplimiento. Y es más fácil de descargar gradualmente al comercio minorista.

Dentro de los ETF

El FT se ha asociado con TrackInsight, especialista en ETF, para brindarle datos independientes y confiables junto con nuestras noticias esenciales y análisis de todo, desde las tendencias del mercado y los nuevos problemas, hasta la gestión de riesgos y el asesoramiento sobre la construcción de su cartera. Descubra más aquí

Un trabajo facilitado por los silverheads en foros como Seeking Alpha. A medida que el cambio de posición de los bancos se acercaba al final a fines de julio, los comentaristas en línea se vieron obligados a dar consejos como “la demanda de inversión en plata está explotando. . . desatando un poderoso círculo virtuoso para la plata con la compra alimentando la compra ”.

El precio se disparó. Los comerciantes en los mostradores de materias primas empacaron sus cajas. Los compradores de monedas, tarde como siempre, aceleraron su "acumulación" de plata estadounidense en agosto.

Refiriéndose a los intercambios de ETF, Christian observó que “no estar al tanto de este desarrollo podría llevar a los participantes del mercado a sobreestimar la demanda de metales físicos y asumir una opinión más optimista”. O como nos recuerda un comerciante de plata ahora retirado: "La plata siempre ha estado sujeta a manipulación".

Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Sep 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> cito este mensaje mío del 5 de julio que podeis encontrar en la página 112 de este hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladran, luego cabalgamos.


----------



## Muttley (20 Sep 2020)

Gráfica para el finde.
Ventas de bullion a minoristas de las tres mints principales en el mundo.
Como sabéis ellos no venden a particulares las monedas bullion si no que venden a tiendas (Goldsilver, jmbullion, coininvest....).

Esto no cuenta el stock que tenían los minoristas....que se evaporó en Marzo con spot a la baja y premium al alza. 

Prácticamente un 40% más de ventas y en el caso de Perth Mint casi ha doblado. 
Hay mucho apetito por la plata física.
Veremos cuanto tiempo pueden aguantar este stress de producción y de suministro de plata por parte del productor. 

Grafica de SRSRocco


----------



## PalPueblo (20 Sep 2020)

@tristezadeclon no te cito el tocho..te doi la razón y pienso como tú, pero es cierto que desde la óptica yankee lo de la plata toma visos irracionales, y eso que llevo tiempo pensando que la plata está muy barata, pero por ejemplo en este foro tiene más tirón el oro, y seguramente en USA en el mismo ambiente (pseudoprepper-metalero) la plata sería mejor vista.

Y eso que historicamente, España es uno de esos países que ha tenido relación con la plata parecida a la de USA, aunque sin llegar a ser el ahorro del granjero que fue allí.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (20 Sep 2020)

@Piel de Luna qué opinas? Es más apropiado hacerse con soberanos o con monedas de 1/4 o 1/2 onza?

Y en cuanto a la plata? Las onzas entiendo que sí son más manejables y dan más juego al no ser tan caras no?


----------



## MIP (20 Sep 2020)

Yo prefiero soberanos porque se pueden conseguir con menos premium por gramo que las onzas enteras y son más fáciles de vender.


----------



## Masateo (20 Sep 2020)

Disculpen caballeros, no he podido evitar leer su conversación.

A mí me convence este razonamiento, pero a los soberanos les veo un problema (que creo que comparten los kruger, pero no lo sé porque jamás tuve uno delante).

Como aficionado, y de los menos leídos en este tema, una vez me dio por comprar un soberano y fue una decepción total. Cuando al fin llegó, y vi que parecía más de cobre que de oro, se me cayó el alma a los pies; yo quería una moneda de oro, como en las películas, no esa cosa.

Vale que a los entendidos les da igual pero, en caso de Mad Max, ¿cómo voy yo a la casa de los nuevos señores de la guerra a comprar su favor con eso? ¿Cómo le voy a vender, a alguien tan lerdo como yo, una moneda de oro que no parece de oro?


----------



## Gusman (20 Sep 2020)

Masateo dijo:


> Disculpen caballeros, no he podido evitar leer su conversación.
> 
> A mí me convence este razonamiento, pero a los soberanos les veo un problema (que creo que comparten los kruger, pero no lo sé porque jamás tuve uno delante).
> 
> ...



Coincido plenamente contigo. La primera vez que vi un Kruger me pareció de cobre. No entiendo su fama. Hay monedas mucho mas bonitas que los Kruger o soberanos pero menos conocidas. Yo particularmente en relación precio-belleza preferiría vrenellis, francos, etc... e incluso escudos de los Austrias.


----------



## Muttley (20 Sep 2020)

Buenos días.
Los Krugers y los soberanos son monedas diseñadas para circular.
Por ello tienen aleación.
Y eso también lo comparten con los 20FF, los Vrenelis o cualquiera de los de la UML.
No hay apenas diferencia en la tonalidad.
Aquí 2R sudafricanos vs 20FF (ambas aleadas)


Si que se percibe claramente en la diferencia entre oro puro y oro aleado, en este caso 9grs oro 999 vs 20FF.






Si no gusta la tonalidad más cobriza de la aleación del soberano, habría que ir a oro 999.
Pero no a 20FF, Alfonsinas o Vrenelis que tienen una parecidísima.

Otro caso es que guste el diseño más o menos, pero es otro debate.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (20 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Los Krugers y los soberanos son monedas diseñadas para circular.
> Por ello tienen aleación.
> Y eso también lo comparten con los 20FF, los Vrenelis o cualquiera de los de la UML.
> ...



La cuestión es si el precio de compra a tienda es más cercano a spot y cómo de fácil es su venta entre particulares, que al final es lo que todos buscamos (Sí, ya lo sé, oro como seguro y no como inversión, pero como vengan mal dadas habrá que venderlas y en ese caso qué sale más fácil un soberano o medio maple?)


----------



## Tichy (20 Sep 2020)

Si vemos el hilo de compra venta, es fácil apreciar que si vendes un soberano, un Napoleón, un krugerrand, una Filarmonica o cualquier equivalente un punto o dos por debajo de spot, dura escasas horas a la venta. Si lo vendes a spot, puede durar algo más hasta que lo vea alguien que quiere tu moneda, pero se vende. Si quieres sacar tajada y vender 4 ó 5 puntos sobre el spot, a precio de venta en tienda, no lo vas a vender.
Lo relevante para vender fácil y rápido es el precio.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> @Piel de Luna qué opinas? Es más apropiado hacerse con soberanos o con monedas de 1/4 o 1/2 onza?
> 
> Y en cuanto a la plata? Las onzas entiendo que sí son más manejables y dan más juego al no ser tan caras no?



Opino como MIP, prefiero soberanos, Napoleónes, Alfonsinas antes que fracciones de bullion, el precio es más ajustado a spot, en cuanto a la plata el bullion está bien, pero el iva lo mata y lo aleja mucho del spot, así que personalmente nunca acumulará más de un 40% de la plata en bullion, utilizaría la opción "duros" es plata a spot, nada delicada como si el bullion, lo que facilita mucho el almacenaje y muy muy líquidos no sólo en España sino en toda Europa y por supuesto China y Rusia, todos los duros de la liga Latina son muy muy líquidos, ley 900, osea 22.5 de fino, en España también tenéis la opción de las 100 pesetas de Franco, aunque aquí la liquidez está el España tan sólo, el resto de Europa no tiene mucha por no ser tan conocida y no un estándar europeo como si son los duros, además de una ley 800 osea más baja.
Resumiendo, duros sin pensárselo al igual que en oro moneda de la liga latina sin duda, y soberanos, facilitan el poder comprar metal encima del spot.


----------



## Fomenkiano (20 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Opino como MIP, prefiero soberanos, Napoleónes, Alfonsinas antes que fracciones de bullion, el precio es más ajustado a spot, en cuanto a la plata el bullion está bien, pero el iva lo mata y lo aleja mucho del spot, así que personalmente nunca acumulará más de un 40% de la plata en bullion, utilizaría la opción "duros" es plata a spot, nada delicada como si el bullion, lo que facilita mucho el almacenaje y muy muy líquidos no sólo en España sino en toda Europa y por supuesto China y Rusia, todos los duros de la liga Latina son muy muy líquidos, ley 900, osea 22.5 de fino, en España también tenéis la opción de las 100 pesetas de Franco, aunque aquí la liquidez está el España tan sólo, el resto de Europa no tiene mucha por no ser tan conocida y no un estándar europeo como si son los duros, además de una ley 800 osea más baja.
> Resumiendo, duros sin pensárselo al igual que en oro moneda de la liga latina sin duda, y soberanos, facilitan el poder comprar metal encima del spot.



Muy interesantes todos los aportes de este hilo. ¿dónde recomendáis las compra de estas monedas? En los goldsilver etc... no hay mucha oferta parece que están más centrados en el bullion.


----------



## Dadaria (20 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Opino como MIP, prefiero soberanos, Napoleónes, Alfonsinas antes que fracciones de bullion, el precio es más ajustado a spot, en cuanto a la plata el bullion está bien, pero el iva lo mata y lo aleja mucho del spot, así que personalmente nunca acumulará más de un 40% de la plata en bullion, utilizaría la opción "duros" es plata a spot, nada delicada como si el bullion, lo que facilita mucho el almacenaje y muy muy líquidos no sólo en España sino en toda Europa y por supuesto China y Rusia, todos los duros de la liga Latina son muy muy líquidos, ley 900, osea 22.5 de fino, en España también tenéis la opción de las 100 pesetas de Franco, aunque aquí la liquidez está el España tan sólo, el resto de Europa no tiene mucha por no ser tan conocida y no un estándar europeo como si son los duros, además de una ley 800 osea más baja.
> Resumiendo, duros sin pensárselo al igual que en oro moneda de la liga latina sin duda, y soberanos, facilitan el poder comprar metal encima del spot.



Yo también prefiero monedas de la liga latina en el caso del oro o soberanos, pero ahí está el sobrespot, que en monedas de 1oz es menor. En el caso de la plata, he escuchado de todo, pero claro, el problema que le veo a los duros es que, a la hora de venderlos, sobre todo si quieres hacerlos en grandes cantidades a una tienda en España o en europa, ¿se mostrarán reticentes, prefiriendo el bullion a los duros?

¿Por cierto, conocéis alguna tienda en internet que tengan duros en existencias (para acumular en plan junk silver)?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (20 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Opino como MIP, prefiero soberanos, Napoleónes, Alfonsinas antes que fracciones de bullion, el precio es más ajustado a spot, en cuanto a la plata el bullion está bien, pero el iva lo mata y lo aleja mucho del spot, así que personalmente nunca acumulará más de un 40% de la plata en bullion, utilizaría la opción "duros" es plata a spot, nada delicada como si el bullion, lo que facilita mucho el almacenaje y muy muy líquidos no sólo en España sino en toda Europa y por supuesto China y Rusia, todos los duros de la liga Latina son muy muy líquidos, ley 900, osea 22.5 de fino, en España también tenéis la opción de las 100 pesetas de Franco, aunque aquí la liquidez está el España tan sólo, el resto de Europa no tiene mucha por no ser tan conocida y no un estándar europeo como si son los duros, además de una ley 800 osea más baja.
> Resumiendo, duros sin pensárselo al igual que en oro moneda de la liga latina sin duda, y soberanos, facilitan el poder comprar metal encima del spot.



Perdona el desconocimiento pero el duro exactamente qué es? Que nombre oficial recibe?


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

Masateo dijo:


> Disculpen caballeros, no he podido evitar leer su conversación.
> 
> A mí me convence este razonamiento, pero a los soberanos les veo un problema (que creo que comparten los kruger, pero no lo sé porque jamás tuve uno delante).
> 
> ...



En


Fomenkiano dijo:


> Muy interesantes todos los aportes de este hilo. ¿dónde recomendáis las compra de estas monedas? En los goldsilver etc... no hay mucha oferta parece que están más centrados en el bullion.



El bullion en las tiendas tradicionales, y la plata en duros, en numismatica y particulares, ahí es donde corre el verdadero cauce de plata, y su compra es a spot o no muy superior (como mucho un 3%), los duros entre la compra y la venta hay un 7/8% como máximo, digamos que es la mejor opción, pues la convierte en como si fuera su hermano mayor el oro, osea una horquilla de compra venta muy muy competitiva, personalmente soy muy de oro pero la plata que acumuló la gran mayoría son duros, en las onzas hago las colecciones que me gustan y poca cosa más, el duro me da más ventajas, almacenamiento, discreción, liquidez, encuentro más ventajas, y desde luego dejan de preocuparme las manchas...


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Perdona el desconocimiento pero el duro exactamente qué es? Que nombre oficial recibe?



El duro es las monedas de 5 de facial, pesetas, liras, francos etc.... 25 gramos de plata de ley. 900 osea 22.5 gr de plata pura, es la unión monetaria europea, un estándar europeo (incluso sudamericano), lo que la hace muy líquida en todo Europa y medio mundo, moneda que círculo en sus respectivos países en el ultimo tercio del siglo XIX y principios del XX, el tener el mismo estandar de ley, medidas y peso facilitaba la circulación en todos los países que lo que tenían en común eran esos 22.5 gramos de plata pura.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Yo también prefiero monedas de la liga latina en el caso del oro o soberanos, pero ahí está el sobrespot, que en monedas de 1oz es menor. En el caso de la plata, he escuchado de todo, pero claro, el problema que le veo a los duros es que, a la hora de venderlos, sobre todo si quieres hacerlos en grandes cantidades a una tienda en España o en europa, ¿se mostrarán reticentes, prefiriendo el bullion a los duros?
> 
> ¿Por cierto, conocéis alguna tienda en internet que tengan duros en existencias (para acumular en plan junk silver)?



No estoy muy puesto en España, pero creo que el duro funcionó siempre muy bien, permite el poder pagar a spot o casi casi, lo que es un auténtico chollo hablando en plata, incluso en las casas de subasta se subastan buenos lotes, y siempre son muy líquidos, yo te aseguro que el duro en la Europa que yo piso y conozco es el rey en la inversión en plata ( junto con los 10 y 50 francos franceses), para grandes inversiones el lingote 1kg 5kr y más y en plan particulares pues bullion y los duros por supuesto. Todas las numismaticas que encuentres mueven lotes de duros, segurisimo, y en Francia, Bélgica, Suiza, Austria, Alemania etc..


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

Por cierto, que ya voy conociendo a algunos del foro, y mis tres últimos post son hablando de duros, No, no vendo duros, ni duros ni nada, eso sí, digamos que pese a ser muy de oro, lo único que sigo comprando cuando pillo buenos lotes con buen precio son duros.... Osea, NO vendo, pero Si podría comprar, Si que espero que la plata lo haga muchísimo mejor que el oro.


----------



## Nanote (20 Sep 2020)

El proble.a de los soberanos nuevos es que tiran mucho a rojo, los anteriores aunque también llevan la misma proporción son más "amarillos"


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Sep 2020)

En mi opinion en la variedad esta el gusto.
En principio moneda historica de curso legal tipo alfonsinas, soberanos o 20 francos, es una gran idea porque no tienen un sobrespot demasiado elevado, tienen facil venta, y son mas baratas que una onza, y ademas tienen la ventaja que si tienes suerte te puedevcaer alguna con algún valor numismatico.

Pero dicho lo cual eso no quita para tener alguna onza buillon, la belleza de un bufalo, o la historia de un Kruger, bien merecen la pena.

Y lo mismo en la Plata. Los duros españoles siempre me han parecido una maravilla, bellisimos y se pueden conseguir a precios buenos cercanos a spot, con onza buillon tienes que pagar el Iva con lo cual te vas a un sobrespot majo, pero tener una moneda de onza o de dos onzas en la mano recian acuñada tambien es un gustazo... Ademas ese sobrespot lo normal , salvo una situacion madmaxistica, es que lo puedas repercutir en la venta.

Pues lo dicho, todo es bueno para el convento

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En mi opinion en la variedad esta el gusto.
> En principio moneda historica de curso legal tipo alfonsinas, soberanos o 20 francos, es una gran idea porque no tienen un sobrespot demasiado elevado, tienen facil venta, y son mas baratas que una onza, y ademas tienen la ventaja que si tienes suerte te puedevcaer alguna con algún valor numismatico.
> 
> Pero dicho lo cual eso no quita para tener alguna onza buillon, la belleza de un bufalo, o la historia de un Kruger, bien merecen la pena.
> ...



Bastante de acuerdo, por supuesto no tengo nada contra el bullion, quizás lo peor del bullion es el iva, es engordar a la bestia, cosa que me indigna bastante.


----------



## FranMen (20 Sep 2020)

Si no recuerdo mal algunas eagles de oro incluían plata en la aleación


----------



## Muttley (20 Sep 2020)

Totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario.
Una moneda aleada permite hacer mucho más con ella que mirarla.
Se apila bien, no necesita cápsula (aunque siempre es MUY aconsejable) y como bien dices si se cae no se te para el corazón como con otras.

Las de 24K Creo que deben ir orientados a otro público más “coleccionista” y debieran ser exclusivas de monedas que cambian el diseño todos los años (pandas, lunares...) o bien que tienen versiones proof (búfalo).

Tampoco entiendo como dices, el tema filarmónica o maple que es oro 9999, pero que es bullion sin cambio de diseño ni series premium. Tal cual. Peso en oro igual a precio.
Tan poco lo entiendo que no tengo ninguna de este tipo en mi colección.
Si tengo 9999 es con premium.
Si tengo aleada es sin premium.

Qué tipo de moneda comprar? Aquí ya va en gustos.
Siempre la táctica debe ser el mayor premium a precio más acercado a spot como sea posible.
Pero en líneas generales yo recomendaría tener de todo
Soberanos, Alfonsinas, 20FF, Krugers o 50 pesos centenario para liquidez inmediata.
Y luego tener una base de monedas con potencial revalorización más allá del oro que pueden llevar: algún panda, alguna serie limitada australiana, algún búfalo más especiaLito...
Importante eso.
Usando la analogía de la ropa...Tener un buen fondo de armario con trajes oscuros, un par de vaqueros y camisas blancas que te sacan de un apuro y sirven para cualquier ocasión (soberanos etc...) y luego cositas que gusten más especificas para una actividad concreta que se disfruta más (El traje de gitano flamenco o el disfraz de cura de los carnavales  ).

PD respecto al origen del krugerrand decir que el origen primigenio es el POND. Traducción en afrikaans de la palabra ”pound”, que es libra en inglés.
Un soberano era equivalente a una libra. Es decir 10 chelines.
Por tanto el Pond y el soberano tenían mismas dimensiones y peso.
1 Pond, South Africa
El half pond y el medio soberano ídem.
La conexión también se basaba en que en aquella época (Finales del sXIX) el 80% de oro del mundo se sacaba de Sudáfrica, que era colonia británica.

En 1961, Sudafrica transformó su sistema monetario abandonando la libra e instauró el rand como moneda en medida decimal.
Por tanto los Ponds que eran soberanos se transformaron en 2 rands de oro (como la moneda que he puesto arriba en la foto de mi mensaje anterior) y siguieron con la misma dimensión, peso y pureza que el soberano.
La moneda de 1R de oro se hizo equivalente al medio soberano.
2 Rand Gold, South Africa

Se hicieron tirando a muy pocas monedas de 2R desde 1961 hasta 1983 que fueron sustituidas por fracciones de Kruger. De hecho los años más populares apenas llegaron a los 20000 algún año. Estas monedas tienen más premium que un soberano al haber muchísimas menos (Al parecer se fundieron bastante a finales de los 80) y estar en general en estados de conservación muy buenos.


----------



## scratch (20 Sep 2020)

Perdonadme el offtopic, pero la verdad es que no sé dónde preguntar.
¿compraríais piezas sueltas de ésto? Son sellos de colección "Encuentro de dos mundos"
Es plata 925 bañada en oro, precio por debajo de spot.


----------



## timi (20 Sep 2020)

Estas últimas páginas son una gozada de leer y mirar ,


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (20 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Por peso te sale mejor el duro de plata. No tienes más que dividir el precio por 31,1 gr y 22,5 gr respectivamente.
> 
> El precio del spot da igual para hacer la comparación.



Es posible comprar duros en tienda? En las webs no encuentro absolutamente nada, está todo en manos de particulares?


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Sep 2020)

Las Brittanias de antes de no se que año ( creo que el 2008), también llevan aleación plata y cobre (desde ese año son oro 24K):.

De la página de CIODE:


La moneda Britannia de oro fue la primera moneda de oro de inversión que se acuñó en Europa en 1987 en los cuatro tipos de peso (1, ½, ¼, 1/10 de onza de oro). La Britannia de oro tiene una pureza de 916,66 (22 quilates). La Britannia de oro de 1987 es una aleación de oro con cobre y *a partir de 1989 pasó a ser una aleación de oro con partes iguales de cobre y plata, como consecuencia el color es más rojizo en las emisiones iniciales y de color amarillo oro en las emisiones recientes.*
El diseño se mantuvo igual hasta el 2000 y muestra la imagen femenina de Britannia al viento con un casco y escudo. El borde de la Britannia de oro indica el peso en oro, el nombre (Britannia) y el año de emisión. El anverso muestra la imagen de la reina Isabel II y el valor nominal en libras esterlinas. Como para todas las monedas de oro de la Commonwealth (Australia, Canada, etc) que utilizan la imagen de la reina, se cambia regularmente el aspecto de la reina con su imagen actual.

A partir del año 2000, «The British Royal Mint» decidió utilizar un diseño nuevo para la imagen femenina de Britannia en los años impares y mantener el de siempre para los años pares. En el 2001 apareció la imagen de Britannia de oro con el león, en el 2003 el busto de Britannia de oro y el 2005 Britannia de oro sentada.


----------



## bondiappcc (20 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Es posible comprar duros en tienda? En las webs no encuentro absolutamente nada, está todo en manos de particulares?



En tiendas de numismática suelen tener muchos duros (al menos aquí, en Valencia)


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (20 Sep 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> En tiendas de numismática suelen tener muchos duros (al menos aquí, en Valencia)



Y cómo van de precio? Cerca de spot? O no merecen la pena como inversión?


----------



## scratch (20 Sep 2020)

Tampoco busco valor numismático, soy un zote para eso, estoy buscando mejor precio, aunque sea chatarra para fundir, aunque si tampoco iba a poder darle salida "al peso" no me sirve de nada.
Ya me has hecho dudar hasta de los paquillos, que también son chatarra.


----------



## lvdo (20 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Es posible comprar duros en tienda? En las webs no encuentro absolutamente nada, está todo en manos de particulares?



Puedes encontrar duros también en tiendas de numismática. Habla del producto en concreto, di que lo buscas como inversión y echa cuentas con la calculadora (cada duro tiene 22,5 gramos de plata pura).


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Sep 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Tampoco busco valor numismático, soy un zote para eso, estoy buscando mejor precio, aunque sea chatarra para fundir, aunque si tampoco iba a poder darle salida "al peso" no me sirve de nada.



Comprar ese tipo de artículos equivale a tener que venderlo en un 40-50% de su valor estimado.

Sin embargo si fueran onzas estándar, sean del tipo que sean, tendrían mucho mejor venta.


----------



## scratch (20 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> Estas últimas páginas son una gozada de leer y mirar ,



Secundo la apreciación, así da gusto seguir un hilo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Sep 2020)

Me gustaría comprar plata para almacenarlo en Suiza.

¿Experiencias? ¿Consejos?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (20 Sep 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Tampoco busco valor numismático, soy un zote para eso, estoy buscando mejor precio, aunque sea chatarra para fundir, aunque si tampoco iba a poder darle salida "al peso" no me sirve de nada.
> Ya me has hecho dudar hasta de los paquillos, que también son chatarra.



Pagaras el diseño y el baño de oro y a la hora de vender no te lo valoraran , mejor duros o 100 pts de franco , mi modesta opinión


----------



## Aro (20 Sep 2020)

Un gustazo leer las lecciones de Piel de Luna, Mutley y demás compañeros.

Se ha escrito mucho y bien sobre comprar oro, pero estando en España, ¿para vender qué es lo óptimo?

Los Compro Oro descartados, supongo.
Yo sólo conozco Andorrano, que por lo que os he leído por aquí no paga bien. Y coininvest que ofrece comprar por correo, pero parece poco eficiente andar enviando y asegurando una onza.

¿Algún consejo de compradores?


----------



## Aro (20 Sep 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Perdonadme el offtopic, pero la verdad es que no sé dónde preguntar.
> ¿compraríais piezas sueltas de ésto? Son sellos de colección "Encuentro de dos mundos"
> Es plata 925 bañada en oro, precio por debajo de spot.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 436845



Si es precio por debajo de spot de plata, yo diría que es buena compra.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Es posible comprar duros en tienda? En las webs no encuentro absolutamente nada, está todo en manos de particulares?



LOTE 20 MONEDAS 5 PESETAS PLATA

Está tienda suele tener lotes, pero veo que le han volado, la semana pasada si tenía, ponte en contacto con ellos si deseas.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Tampoco busco valor numismático, soy un zote para eso, estoy buscando mejor precio, aunque sea chatarra para fundir, aunque si tampoco iba a poder darle salida "al peso" no me sirve de nada.
> Ya me has hecho dudar hasta de los paquillos, que también son chatarra.



Sinceramente yo aparte del bullion me centraría en los duros, pero ya este tipo de cosas, no se nose, todas terminan fundiendo, y si es para fundir te can a bajar del spot el 10% más o menos del fundido más otro bocado que te dará la tienda que te recompre, sinceramente, no me complicaría.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Un gustazo leer las lecciones de Piel de Luna, Mutley y demás compañeros.
> 
> Se ha escrito mucho y bien sobre comprar oro, pero estando en España, ¿para vender qué es lo óptimo?
> 
> ...



Compañeros que si residen en España mejor para contestar, pero te diría que Degussa, Ciode, House Gold y demás tienen buenas recompran, también muchas numismatica tradicionales.


----------



## scratch (20 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> LOTE 20 MONEDAS 5 PESETAS PLATA
> 
> Está tienda suele tener lotes, pero veo que le han volado, la semana pasada si tenía, ponte en contacto con ellos si deseas.



Por aprender más. en la descripción que dan de ese lote que enlazas indican que hay 10 monedas en las que se ven las dos estrellas, 5 en las que se ve sólo número en una de las estrellas y 5 en las que no se ve número en las estrellas, parece que tienen mucho desgaste ¿Es importante, teniendo en cuenta que son para "inversión" y no numismática? El otro lote que había OTRO LOTE DE DUROS parece en mejores condiciones, pero son 60 € más, éste último lote se ajusta a spot , pero el otro esta muy por debajo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Sep 2020)

scratch dijo:


> Por aprender más. en la descripción que dan de ese lote que enlazas indican que hay 10 monedas en las que se ven las dos estrellas, 5 en las que se ve sólo número en una de las estrellas y 5 en las que no se ve número en las estrellas, parece que tienen mucho desgaste ¿Es importante, teniendo en cuenta que son para "inversión" y no numismática? El otro lote que había OTRO LOTE DE DUROS parece en mejores condiciones, pero son 60 € más, éste último lote se ajusta a spot , pero el otro esta muy por debajo.



Está por debajo de spot porque es una referencia antigua, pero por debajo no encontrarás, las estrellas es porque los duros españoles en ambas estrellas indican el año de acuñación, dos dígitos en cada una, en la primera siempre un 18 y en la segunda el resto del año, si en algún lote encuentras alguna con las estrellas visibles pues mejor, pero para que entre en la liga champion de los duros bonitos necesita algo más que unas estrellas bonitas, una alta conservación, ahi si que entra en algo diferente como es el coleccionismo y el precio se dispara, ¿cuanto se dispara? No se sabe, lo que un coleccionista esté dispuesto a pagar.


----------



## Gusman (20 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> Pagaras el diseño y el baño de oro y a la hora de vender no te lo valoraran , mejor duros o 100 pts de franco , mi modesta opinión



Pues yo creo que si se consigue a un spot -20% es buen precio.


----------



## scratch (20 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues yo creo que si se consigue a un spot -20% es buen precio.



nope, spot - 9%


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (20 Sep 2020)

PREGUNTA

¿Está el oro en burbuja?


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> PREGUNTA
> 
> ¿Está el oro en burbuja?




Te remito a este artículo, de otro forero, muy bien explicado:

¿Por qué invertir en oro y plata?


----------



## scratch (20 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> PREGUNTA
> 
> ¿Está el oro en burbuja?



Un x7,5 en 20 años no lo llamaría yo burbuja.
En la plata un x5.95 en 20 años, tampoco lo llamaría así.


----------



## Gusman (20 Sep 2020)

Acabo de realizar una pequeña investigación para el precio de la plata:

En 1900, con una peseta, se podía comprar (recordad que la peseta era de plata .835 si mal no recuerdo):

4 kilos de pan (cuántas unidades, habrían dependido del tipo y peso de cada una), o
cinco litros de leche, o
diez kilos de patatas, o
una docena de huevos, o
diez kilos de cebollas, o
dos tortillas de patatas para cuatro cada una, o
dos litros de aceite de oliva, o
tomar diez cafés en un bar, o
la cuarta parte de un zapato (el par a ocho pesetas), o
diez viajes en tranvía,
1 peseta contenía 5 gramos de plata 835 que son 4,175gr de plata fina.

A día de hoy 1 peseta de plata contiene 3 euros de plata aproximadamente.

O sea que con 3 euros se debería poder comprar el listado anterior cosa que no ocurre excepto con los huevos, la leche y poco mas. 

La conclusión: El precio de la plata está bajo a día de hoy, ya que obteniendo el precio medio de la lista de la compra anterior, nos da un resultado de 6 euros necesarios(así a ojo). Por lo que concluyo que *el precio de la plata está mas o menos a mitad de su valor real *(histórico).


----------



## Gusman (20 Sep 2020)

Sigo "buceando" en la red:

En 1900 el salario medio de un andaluz era de 2,76 pesetas (0,02 euros)" = 11,5 gramos de plata (era lo que contenían 2,76 pesetas de plata)

Hoy en día 11,5 gramos de plata son 8,4 euros. Con 8,4 euros diarios no se puede ni malvivir. Por lo que concluyo de nuevo que la plata está barata. Cuanto? vamos a verlo:

Sueldo medio de andaluz en 2019 es 1424 euros netos mensuales que son 70 diarios

Equiparando sueldos 11,5 gramos de plata serían 70 euros? Parece ser que eso se deduce. 

*Precio de la onza = 190 euros aproximadamente*. Ese debería ser el precio de la onza para que fueran equiparables ambos sueldos.

Me da que la plata sigue estando barata.

Pd: si he realizado mal algún cálculo avisadme...


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Sigo "buceando" en la red:
> 
> En 1900 el salario medio de un andaluz era de 2,76 pesetas (0,02 euros)" = 11,5 gramos de plata (era lo que contenían 2,76 pesetas de plata)
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. El precio de la plata se empezó a derroer desde que empezaron sus industriales.

Mira esta pagina muy interesante del precio de la plata comparado en oro

Silver

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (20 Sep 2020)

Y para esto mismo las acciones no serían una inversión mejor?


----------



## estanflacion (20 Sep 2020)

*Coin Bar de plata de 1 kilo y 500 g de Fiji* están de nuevo en stock.

Estas monedas-lingote *están libres de IVA* en coininvest.com!
1 Kilo Fiji Coinbar | Plata | Argor-Heraeus | coininvest

La moneda de 5000 euros de la casa de la moneda que comenté 2 dias antes de ponerse a la venta se ha agotado en dias, o en 1. Lo acabo de mirar por curiosidad, porque era previsible
Chêne Monnaie de 5000€ Or | Monnaie de Paris


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Sep 2020)

A mi parecer os estáis dejando la más interesante de las monedas de plata para invertir.

Especialmente con las cotizaciones actuales.

El Karlillo manda, por mucho que bajara La Plata los 12 euros por moneda están garantizados.

Y respecto a las onzas 999 pues me gustan por su variedad de diseños y aunque como bien dicen por aquí se paga iva y premium también es cierto que si tiras a vender tampoco es difícil que te paguen por encima del spot, por lo tanto ese sobrespot tampoco es dinero perdido.



Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dadaria (21 Sep 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> *Coin Bar de plata de 1 kilo y 500 g de Fiji* están de nuevo en stock.
> 
> Estas monedas-lingote *están libres de IVA* en coininvest.com!
> 1 Kilo Fiji Coinbar | Plata | Argor-Heraeus | coininvest
> ...



Aunque supuestamente no tenga iva, te sale más caro que comprar monedas bullion

Eso tampoco tiene por que ser así, de hecho, Maloney lo explicaba en uno de sus videos sobre el ciclo de la riqueza. Si, es verdad que, a largo plazo, el oro actúa como seguro y mantiene su valor, pero a corto plazo, y más en momentos de cambio, tanto el oro como la plata podrían vivir un auténtico salto cualitativo en cuanto a valor se refiere, pero para eso habría que acertar con el timming. Si el precio del ladrillo y la bolsa viven un proceso de deflación, a la vez que se da una subida del precio del oro, es evidente que estas ganando poder adquisitivo. La plata es en ese sentido muy parecida al oro, pues subiría al igual que este, pero mucho más, ya que hoy día esta infravalorada.


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tienes razón. El precio de la plata se empezó a derroer desde que empezaron sus industriales.
> 
> Mira esta pagina muy interesante del precio de la plata comparado en oro
> 
> ...



No dejéis de leer los comentarios realizados durante una década, muy interesante.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

Yo sé que es TV, de Netflix (NWO en vena según este foro) e historia sobre los piratas. Pero es curioso ver esa serie (The Last Kingdom) desde la óptica metalera. La plata era la reina y se pasaba por la espada a quién hiciera falta por ella, tierras y como añadido por las chortinas. El marco histórico es el 700 - 800 y del oro apenas se hablaba, era algo casi testimonial y reservado a ornamentación. 

Pregunta a los más avezados en historia europea; dónde andaba el oro en aquella época? Había que esperar a descubrir el nuevo mundo para que los europeos tuvieran acceso a él?


----------



## Gusman (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo sé que es TV, de Netflix (NWO en vena según este foro) e historia sobre los piratas. Pero es curioso ver esa serie (The Last Kingdom) desde la óptica metalera. La plata era la reina y se pasaba por la espada a quién hiciera falta por ella, tierras y como añadido por las chortinas. El marco histórico es el 700 - 800 y del oro apenas se hablaba, era algo casi testimonial y reservado a ornamentación.
> 
> Pregunta a los más avezados en historia europea; dónde andaba el oro en aquella época? Había que esperar a descubrir el nuevo mundo para que los europeos tuvieran acceso a él?



La plebe ni veía el oro, y si lo veía rápidamente lo escondía y negaba su posesión.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> La plebe ni veía el oro, y si lo veía rápidamente lo escondía y negaba su posesión.



Ya. La cuestión es que las dotes, alianzas, rescates y reparaciones entre reinos se hacían en plata. Vamos, que las transacciones importantes se hacían en este metal. El oro solo se veía en ornamentación eclesiástica, lo gordo todo en plata. La plebe o se liaba a espada (al servicio de algún señor, rey o reyesuelo) para poder ascender en la escala social y así poder pillar cacho o a labrar la tierra que no había otra. A lo que me estoy refiriendo es al uso de la plata en las altas esferas de aquella época.

De hecho aquí en este hilo de Reddit sobre esa serie veo que alguien pregunta lo mismo


----------



## Dadaria (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya. La cuestión es que las dotes, alianzas, rescates y reparaciones entre reinos se hacían en plata. Vamos, que las transacciones importantes se hacían en este metal. El oro solo se veía en ornamentación eclesiástica, lo gordo todo en plata. La plebe o se liaba a espada (al servicio de algún señor, rey o reyesuelo) para poder ascender en la escala social y así poder pillar cacho o a labrar la tierra que no había otra. A lo que me estoy refiriendo es al uso de la plata en las altas esferas de aquella época.
> 
> De hecho aquí en este hilo de Reddit sobre esa serie veo que alguien pregunta lo mismo



El oro era utilizado para comerciar a través de los reinos, por lo que era normal que solo las autoridades y grandes potentados fueran los que lo utilizaran. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que la Inglaterra de la edad oscura estaba por aquel entonces en el "culo del mundo", lejos de las grandes rutas comerciales, como pudieran ser el Mediterráneo o el incipiente imperio carolingio.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (21 Sep 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> A mi parecer os estáis dejando la más interesante de las monedas de plata para invertir.
> 
> Especialmente con las cotizaciones actuales.
> 
> ...



Qué es un karlillo y dónde se consiguen? qué ventaja tiene sobre una onza bullion?


----------



## FranMen (21 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Sigo "buceando" en la red:
> 
> En 1900 el salario medio de un andaluz era de 2,76 pesetas (0,02 euros)" = 11,5 gramos de plata (era lo que contenían 2,76 pesetas de plata)
> 
> ...



8,4€ diarios suponiendo que trabajasen los 365/366 días del año, si no sale a menos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Qué es un karlillo y dónde se consiguen? qué ventaja tiene sobre una onza bullion?



Un karlillo es una moneda de 2000 pesetas o 12€. Con 18grs de plata. 925. Es decir 16.65 gramos de fino.

Con la cotización de hoy llevarían 12€ de plata al.peso y un valor nominal de 12€. Es decir que las de 12€ podrías llevarlas al Banco de España y te darían 12€ por ellas este como.este la cotización de La Plata.

No pagas iva, y te aseguras que por más que baje La Plata seguirás teniendo 12€ en tu bolsillo.

Antes se compraban y vendían cientos de ellas en este foro, ahora me parece que pocos queremos venderlas.

Por internet se pueden localizar por 15€-20€

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya. La cuestión es que las dotes, alianzas, rescates y reparaciones entre reinos se hacían en plata. Vamos, que las transacciones importantes se hacían en este metal. El oro solo se veía en ornamentación eclesiástica, lo gordo todo en plata. La plebe o se liaba a espada (al servicio de algún señor, rey o reyesuelo) para poder ascender en la escala social y así poder pillar cacho o a labrar la tierra que no había otra. A lo que me estoy refiriendo es al uso de la plata en las altas esferas de aquella época.
> 
> De hecho aquí en este hilo de Reddit sobre esa serie veo que alguien pregunta lo mismo



Habia monedas de oro en esa epoca por lo que se usaba como dinero. Otra cosa es que en esa mierdaserie de netflix ni lo reflejen. Lo cual me hace pensar que desvian la atencion hacia la plata....dejando de lado el oro.


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 Sep 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> llegó el momento de la verdad para la plata
> 
> entre hoy y mañana y la semana q viene vamos a ver por donde se rompe la lateralidad de las últimas 6 semanas
> 
> ...



el jueves pasado decía q esta semana tantearíamos la ruptura de la lateralidad y el soporte de 25.90$, bueno pues parece q podría ser esta misma tarde, 25.90$ ahora mismo




a ver como responde, si lo aguanta creo q en octubre tendremos fuegos artificiales, máxime tras el artículo de hace unos días en el FT atacando nuevamente a la plata

en cualquier caso lo importante es q no pierda los 21.50, ese soporte si q es clave, va a depender mucho del contexto bursatil, si la bolsa sufre un crash indudablemente arrastraría a los metales en un primer momento, y podría tantear los 21.50, esa sería la prueba del algodón de la actual tendencia, tengo fe q incluso en un escenario como ese sería capaz de aguantar, a ver como se desarrolla todo


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Habia monedas de oro en esa epoca por lo que se usaba como dinero. Otra cosa es que en esa mierdaserie de netflix ni lo reflejen. Lo cual me hace pensar que desvian la atencion hacia la plata....dejando de lado el oro.



Aquí no se discute que no hubieran monedas de oro en esa época. La curiosidad es porque (y según la serie) al parecer la moneda corriente (incluidas transacciones gordas entre reinos y tal) era la plata. La explicación que da el compañero @Dadaria me suena más. Lo de la edad oscura y de que estaban aislados. Luego en inglés también he leído que cuando estuvieron los romanos todo el oro que se extraía se iba directo a Roma y allí solo se quedó la plata entonces si solo tienes limones, pues haces limonada.

Y la serie no deja de ser entretenimiento y desconozco su rigurosidad histórica pero de ahí a decir que es una mierda serie solo por qué la ofrece Netflix. Que por cierto la serie es originalmente de la BBC, Netflix solo la hace pasar como propia cuando se hace con los derechos.

Lo interesante del tema y que viene a colación con el hilo es también la importancia de la plata desde tiempos inmemoriales. Y en algunas épocas tanto o más que el oro y sino basta con ver la serie documental de 3 entregas que hace no mucho postearon por aquí ("imperios de plata") y que no la hizo Netflix


----------



## Depeche (21 Sep 2020)

El oro y la plata empiezan a bajar con fuerza.


----------



## Dadaria (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Aquí no se discute que no hubieran monedas de oro en esa época. La curiosidad es porque (y según la serie) al parecer la moneda corriente (incluidas transacciones gordas entre reinos y tal) era la plata. La explicación que da el compañero @Dadaria me suena más. Lo de la edad oscura y de que estaban aislados. Luego en inglés también he leído que cuando estuvieron los romanos todo el oro que se extraía se iba directo a Roma y allí solo se quedó la plata entonces si solo tienes limones, pues haces limonada.
> 
> Y la serie no deja de ser entretenimiento y desconozco su rigurosidad histórica pero de ahí a decir que es una mierda serie solo por qué la ofrece Netflix. Que por cierto la serie es originalmente de la BBC, Netflix solo la hace pasar como propia cuando se hace con los derechos.
> 
> Lo interesante del tema y que viene a colación con el hilo es también la importancia de la plata desde tiempos inmemoriales. Y en algunas épocas tanto o más que el oro y sino basta con ver la serie documental de 3 entregas que hace no mucho postearon por aquí ("imperios de plata") y que no la hizo Netflix



Efectivamente, monedas de oro había. De hecho, la libra anglosajona de oro (equivalente entonces a 240 peniques (de plata)) se empezó a utilizar hacia finales del siglo VIII. Dada la escasez del oro y, por tanto, su valor, este siempre se utilizó como moneda para el comercio a través de los distintos reinos, mientras que la plata, y otras monedas (en la España moderna circulaba el vellón rico o maravedí de cobre, que llevaba un poco de plata), eran las que circulaban de forma más frecuente. Esto es así como que la plata ha circulado bastante más como moneda que el oro a lo largo de la historia.
En cuanto a la serie, yo en mi caso la he visto y me gustó bastante, tema aparte es las licencias históricas que se permitan.


----------



## Gamelin (21 Sep 2020)

Pues que siga bajando un poco más y pillo rebajas


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2020)

Empiezan las rebajas, cotizando ahora a 23,88 $ y caída del 10,80 %. 

Que pasada !!!!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Empiezan las rebajas, cotizando ahora a 23,88 $ y caída del 10,80 %.
> 
> Que pasada !!!!!




Yo creo que al nivel de Depeche no llegará, porque se ha dilatado en el tiempo bastante la corrección, voto porque rebota en la linea "verde" de tendencia sobre los 22-23

(PD.- No tengo ni puta idea (casi) de técnico, que nadie me haga mucho caso)


----------



## Snowball (21 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> El oro y la plata empiezan a bajar con fuerza.



nos vamos a los 20 que comentaste en Agosto?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Sep 2020)

Como mueven el árbol los cabrones.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Sep 2020)

Si no pierde los mínimos de hace un rato en unos días no me extrañaría verla por encima de 30$.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo creo que al nivel de Depeche no llegará, porque se ha dilatado en el tiempo bastante la corrección, voto porque rebota en la linea "verde" de tendencia sobre los 22-23
> 
> (PD.- No tengo ni puta idea (casi) de técnico, que nadie me haga mucho caso)



Creo que es bastante acertado lo que comentas y que la línea verde de tendencia alcista la sujete.


----------



## Tolagu (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo sé que es TV, de Netflix (NWO en vena según este foro) e historia sobre los piratas. Pero es curioso ver esa serie (The Last Kingdom) desde la óptica metalera. La plata era la reina y se pasaba por la espada a quién hiciera falta por ella, tierras y como añadido por las chortinas. El marco histórico es el 700 - 800 y del oro apenas se hablaba, era algo casi testimonial y reservado a ornamentación.
> 
> Pregunta a los más avezados en historia europea; dónde andaba el oro en aquella época? Había que esperar a descubrir el nuevo mundo para que los europeos tuvieran acceso a él?



En Historia no siento Cátedra, pero de León (Médulas) y de Asturias Salave/Tapia de Casariego) ya se llevaban muchísimo oro los romanos. COn respecto a la preciosa zona asturiana, dicen que Tapia está sentado sobre 5,000 millones de euros en oro


----------



## Tolagu (21 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Empiezan las rebajas, cotizando ahora a 23,88 $ y caída del 10,80 %.
> 
> Que pasada !!!!!



Llegaremos ????


----------



## Tolagu (21 Sep 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Como mueven el árbol los cabrones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Y están cayendo "charlies" e "indis" sin parar. Estoy observando el chat de investing en la plata, que siempre está lleno de indios haciendo apuestas de pocos tics y que además tienen incontinencia verbal, no para de escribir. Pues hoy, en un plis, los he leido a todos. Están huidos, desaparecidos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Sep 2020)

Que ha pasado para que baje con esta fuerza ?


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que ha pasado para que baje con esta fuerza ?



Yo creo que como en marzo: Bajada de índices y venta de metales por las manos fuertes para tapar agujeros.

Lo que no se es lo que durarán las rebajas.


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Sep 2020)

Entonces ¿es buen día para pillarse un tubito de Britanias? Pregunta de muerto de hambre jajaja se hace lo que se puede, gracias...


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Entonces ¿es buen día para pillarse un tubito de Britanias? Pregunta de muerto de hambre jajaja se hace lo que se puede, gracias...



Los premiums siguen altos, mejor dejar que digieran lo que está pasando a ver si reducen esa burrada de premiums.


----------



## Minory (21 Sep 2020)

Una pregunta, la web goldsilver.be el precio de la plata lleva el iva incluido? De ser así esta por debajo de spot+iva? Veo que las Maple están a 24,43e y entiendo que al precio de spot hay que sumarle el 21%Pregunta de novato que esta aprendiendo, gracias


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 Sep 2020)

Minory dijo:


> Una pregunta, la web goldsilver.be el precio de la plata lleva el iva incluido? De ser así esta por debajo de spot+iva? Veo que las Maple están a 24,43e y entiendo que al precio de spot hay que sumarle el 21%Pregunta de novato que esta aprendiendo, gracias


----------



## Minory (21 Sep 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 437731



Disculpa que no entienda tu respuesta. El precio actual de la plata creo que es de 20,92e la onza, si a es le sumo el iva es de 25,31e la onza. Si goldsilver.be la onza incluye el iva (de ahí mi primera pregunta) y esta a 24,43e se puede decir que esta por debajo de spot+iva?. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

Pa' la saca unas pocas britannias a 25€. Si al final llegan los 13€/oz del rumanillo haré un all-in


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 Sep 2020)

Minory dijo:


> Disculpa que no entienda tu respuesta. El precio actual de la plata creo que es de 20,92e la onza, si a es le sumo el iva es de 25,31e la onza. Si goldsilver.be la onza incluye el iva (de ahí mi primera pregunta) y esta a 24,43e se puede decir que esta por debajo de spot+iva?. Gracias de nuevo



discúlpame tu a mi, el q no había entendido la pregunta era yo

tienes razón, el precio actual de esas onzas en goldsilver.be es inferior al spot+iva, y es rarísimo, en coininvest sin ir mas lejos las maple están a 27.46€


----------



## Tichy (21 Sep 2020)

El IVA no es el mismo en todo el mundo para todas las cosas. Una tienda de la UE cuando vende una moneda que ha comprado fuera de la UE, aplica compensaciones por tipo diferencial de IVA que resultan en esas paradojas si uno hace la cuenta simple de timo-IVA español del 21% para la plata. Por eso en sus precios te ponen "IVA incluido", pero no lo desglosan.


----------



## Minory (21 Sep 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> discúlpame tu a mi, el q no había entendido la pregunta era yo
> 
> tienes razón, el precio actual de esas onzas en goldsilver.be es inferior al spot+iva, y es rarísimo, en coininvest sin ir mas lejos las maple cuestan 27.46€



Gracias


tristezadeclon dijo:


> discúlpame tu a mi, el q no había entendido la pregunta era yo
> 
> tienes razón, el precio actual de esas onzas en goldsilver.be es inferior al spot+iva, y es rarísimo, en coininvest sin ir mas lejos las maple cuestan 27.46€



Justo al comparar en coininvest es cuando me surgió la duda de iva. Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Gamelin (21 Sep 2020)

Sabéis una página fiable dónde comprar soberanos por internet que no sea en coininvest? Que sean más baratos


----------



## Gamelin (21 Sep 2020)

Bajando de 1900


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Bajando de 1900



Vas tarde chaval. Ya ha estado por debajo de los 1900 (1885) y de nuevo recuperado nivel de los 1900 (actualmente en 1903).


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Sep 2020)

¿ Como véis los pandas 2015 a 25.40 napels?.


----------



## Anuminas (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pa' la saca unas pocas britannias a 25€. Si al final llegan los 13€/oz del rumanillo haré un all-in



En que paginas las pillas sino es indiscreccion?


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿ Como véis los pandas 2015 a 25.40 napels?.





Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿ Como véis los pandas 2015 a 25.40 napels?.



Pues hace poco sin caída ni nada estaban a 26 o 26 y poco.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (21 Sep 2020)

Los precios de físico han caído poco. Incluso en los peores momentos de la bajada estaban aguantando bastante.

Yo creo que sigo teniendo las mismas onzas de esta mañana.

Y seguramente incluso puedo asegurar que brillan lo mismo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pa' la saca unas pocas britannias a 25€. Si al final llegan los 13€/oz del rumanillo haré un all-in




Has mentado a la bicha y la bicha viene.

Pensabais que os ibais a jubilar con la plata jajajaja desgraciados que poco sabéis del mundo en el que estáis.


Mira que os dije que vendierais que el desplome llegaría si o si.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Los precios de físico han caído poco. Incluso en los peores momentos de la bajada estaban aguantando bastante.
> 
> Yo creo que sigo teniendo las mismas onzas de esta mañana.
> 
> ...



Eso no se discute amigo. Aquí estamos hoy todos caninos a ver si se puede aprovechar la caída de esta tarde y podemos pillar onzas físicas a mejor precio (si las tiendas lo permiten )


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Has mentado a la bicha y la bicha viene.
> 
> Pensabais que os ibais a jubilar con la plata jajajaja desgraciados que poco sabéis del mundo en el que estáis.
> 
> ...



Estabas callada como puta en lo que iba de septiembre al ver que ni por asomo se cumplieron tus previsiones de la gran mega caída de agosto. Ahora cae casi a finales de septiembre pero todavía ni de cerca a tus 13€, pero tú a lo tuyo. Valiente subnormal.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> En que paginas las pillas sino es indiscreccion?



En el dorado he pillado un tubito a 25€ la onza. Me salía bien de precio teniendo en cuenta los gastos de envío.


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2020)

Gráfico de 15 minutos ahora y en dólares/onza.


----------



## Tichy (21 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿ Como véis los pandas 2015 a 25.40 napels?.



Si es en los belgas, ojo. Yo compré ahí pandas del 2015 antes de esta subida, hará algo menos de un año a precio muy bajo, poco más que el del año actual y todos tenían algún defecto, aunque fuera una sombra en el borde junto a la ranura de la cápsula. Es decir, venden a buen precio monedas de lo que se llama 2ª calidad, pero sin anunciarlo.
Oye, a lo mejor tienes suerte, ya han colocado las feas y te llegan bien, a saber. 
Pero como venimos diciendo algunos, si es en los belgas te la estás jugando. 
Obviamente, si es en un sitio más serio, el precio es muy bueno.


----------



## Tichy (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Estabas callada como puta en lo que iba de septiembre al ver que ni por asomo se cumplieron tus previsiones de la gran mega caída de agosto. Ahora cae casi a finales de septiembre pero todavía ni de cerca a tus 13€, pero tú a lo tuyo. Valiente subnormal.



Acabo de ver en gold.de que en el 2020 la plata lleva una subida en dólares de más del 37%. Vamos, todo un desastre para los que llevamos años con los deberes hechos. Firmaba ya mismo esa rentabilidad desastrosa en todas mis himbersiones.


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Estabas callada como puta en lo que iba de septiembre al ver que ni por asomo se cumplieron tus previsiones de la gran mega caída de agosto. Ahora cae casi a finales de septiembre pero todavía ni de cerca a tus 13€, pero tú a lo tuyo. Valiente subnormal.




Yo avise si mis pronósticos no llegan en agosto pero llegan en septiembre que mas dan si estoy avisando que no caigáis en la trampa de gastar vuestro dinero en metales.

¿ Que queréis que os lleve también de la mano a la tienda cuando haya que comprar de verdad ?

Todabia ni cerca de los 13 dice, sera que esta mas cerca de los 200 que algunos hablaban en el foro jaja

¿ Cuanto has perdido con esta bajada ?


----------



## Gamelin (21 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Yo avise si mis pronósticos no llegan en agosto pero llegan en septiembre que mas dan si estoy avisando que no caigáis en la trampa de gastar vuestro dinero en metales.
> 
> ¿ Que queréis que os lleve también de la mano a la tienda cuando haya que comprar de verdad ?
> 
> ...



En que te basas para decir que llegara a 13$ onza?


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Gráfico de 15 minutos ahora y en dólares/onza.




Daviot se ve que tienes mas sentido común que la mayoría de foreros que no saben ni lo que dicen.

Por decir algo aunque luego no se cumpla, hasta donde piensas que puede llegar la caída ?

Yo creo que la vamos a ver en 16 euros onza en poquísimo tiempo, luego habrá juego de los 16 a los 18 durante un tiempo y finalmente la caída a 13 euros onza.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Yo avise si mis pronósticos no llegan en agosto pero llegan en septiembre que mas dan si estoy avisando que no caigáis en la trampa de gastar vuestro dinero en metales.
> 
> ¿ Que queréis que os lleve también de la mano a la tienda cuando haya que comprar de verdad ?
> 
> ...



Venga bobo, mójate y pon fecha (de nuevo) para que vuelvas a fallar (de nuevo) estrepitosamente. Entonces los 13€ esta vez para cuando? Finales de mes, correcto? Y la cagada de agosto (con la que venías dando la matraca desde abril) no te la tenemos en cuenta entonces... Vale, así yo también me apunto a ser también el oráculo del foro. Tasa de aciertos del 100%. No sé que cojones haces aquí perdiendo tu preciado tiempo con estos ignorantes. Deberías estar haciendo de advisor de JP Morgan o de Goldman Sachs, máquina.


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> En que te basas para decir que llegara a 13$ onza?




No tengo conocimientos técnicos, solo hablo con gente y aprendo de lo que ha pasado en otros años.

Como siempre pasa lo mismo era evidente que esta vez iba a volver a pasar lo mismo, es decir subir para luego bajar.

Ademas puedo decir que en mi circulo cercano conozco a bastante gente dentro del sector metalero y estaban vendiendo como auténticos hijos de puta, hablo de gente rica muy rica que se han hecho muy ricos precisamente con esto.

Esta gente llevan años haciendo lo mismo y solo uno se ha arruinado, se metió en temas de construcción justo antes de la crisis del 2008, creo que este no se va a recuperar jamas, era un tío muy famoso, si os dijera quien es ese hombre a mas de 20 foreros le sonaría su nombre.


Es normal que alguien al final se arruine cuando juegan tanto con estas cosas.


Los demás cada vez tienen mas dinero y siempre hacen lo mismo, cogen oro y plata como auténticos hijos de puta cuando esta por los suelos, pueden estar años comprando sin parar, esto no lo puede hacer alguien normal, ellos tienen mucho dinero, no lo necesitan, finalmente nunca esperan a coger el ultimo euro, cuando ven según que todo se va a desplomar venden todo de golpe, no son ventas pequeñas, son muchos kg. Casi siempre acaban la operación comprando olivos, de esto yo no se nada de nada pero ellos cada vez tienen mas terreno, olivos casi todo.


Pues llevan un par de meses vendiendo según me habían dicho mas del 70% de sus reservas, siempre guardan algo por si acaso.


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Venga bobo, mójate y pon fecha (de nuevo) para que vuelvas a fallar (de nuevo) estrepitosamente. Entonces los 13€ esta vez para cuando? Finales de mes, correcto? Y la cagada de agosto (con la que venías dando la matraca desde abril) no te la tenemos en cuenta entonces... Vale, así yo también me apunto a ser también el oráculo del foro. Tasa de aciertos del 100%. No sé que cojones haces aquí perdiendo tu preciado tiempo con estos ignorantes. Deberías estar haciendo de advisor de JP Morgan o de Goldman Sachs, máquina.




Pero que mas da cuando baje retrasado sin estudios.

Lo importante es no comprar ahora, lo importante es saber que hay que guardar el dinero y aguantar.

El que no haya vendido ahora ha perdido la ocasión de ganar dinero, el que haya comprado ahora directamente ha perdido dinero.

Ahora lo único que hay que hacer es dejar el dinero quieto y esperar la bajada, no solo la bajada si no que habrá que esperar a que el precio se estabilice, cuando el precio este estable de 12 a 16 euros onza sera el momento de volver a comprar y volver a guardar durante el tiempo que este en ese precio, que son 2, 3, 8 años pues durante ese tiempo se compra y cuando vuelva a subir se vende.

El que haya comprado durante estas ultimas semanas tardara años en volver a poder vender al precio que compro.

Que sean dos, tres o cinco años eso ahora mismo no se puede saber.

Romanillo teacher, tu profesor de confianza, lecciones gratuitas con tu teacher de confianza.


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2020)

Pienso y deseo que esto es sólo una corrección. De momento ni siquiera ha llegado a buscar la línea de apoyo y si llegara todavía estaríamos viendo una subida del copón.

Comparemos en un chart semanal la inclinación de la subida con la de 2008 y veremos que hay mucho margen para que siga habiendo una subida cómoda.


----------



## contrabajos (21 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> No tengo conocimientos técnicos, solo hablo con gente y aprendo de lo que ha pasado en otros años.
> 
> Como siempre pasa lo mismo era evidente que esta vez iba a volver a pasar lo mismo, es decir subir para luego bajar.



Eres un cantamañanas de manual


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

contrabajos dijo:


> Eres un cantamañanas de manual




Me parece justo tu comentario.

Pero los que decían que la plata se iba a los 200 euros la onza que son entonces ? 

Responde para ver por donde vas.


----------



## contrabajos (21 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Me parece justo tu comentario.
> 
> Pero los que decían que la plata se iba a los 200 euros la onza que son entonces ?
> 
> Responde para ver por donde vas.



Además de un payaso necesitado de atención.


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

contrabajos dijo:


> Además de un payaso necesitado de atención.



Pero no has respondido, ademas de ver la mala educación que tienes, la gentuza que no sabe responder siempre acaban igual, insultan, es la única herramienta que tienen cuando no les queda otra cosa.

Eres un payaso por decir que la plata acabara bajando a 12 o 13 euros la onza, los que dicen que subira a 200 euros la onza son genios y buenas personas.

Que pasa, que tu también tienes un vende plata y por eso estas tan nervioso cuando alguien dice que la plata va a bajar o simplemente estas nervioso por que te has liado a comprar y ves como ahora baja ?

Yo no me pongo a insultar si alguien me dice mañana que las serpientes pitones se van a convertir en mascota de moda y subirán su precio, puedo pensar que esta loco pero no lo voy a insultar.


----------



## Daviot (21 Sep 2020)

A tener en cuenta.

A pesar de que la cotización ha roto hacia arriba el triángulo ( en el gráfico de 15 minutos) es probable que vuelva a darse la vuelta para seguir cayendo. Estas subiditas son habituales cuando hay un corte inminente a la baja de una media móvil, en este caso hay un corte a la baja en el gráfico de 4 horas.

Este es el chart de 15 minutos.







Y este es el chart de 4 horas donde se ve que la media móvil de 100 sesiones (en color verde) va a cortar a la baja a la media móvil de 200 sesiones (en color blanco).


----------



## romanillo (22 Sep 2020)

yo creo que mañana baja de los 22 dolares, posiblemente no sea ni mañana, lo vamos a ver en la sesión asiática.


----------



## Daviot (22 Sep 2020)

Normalmente donde se deciden los movimientos fuertes es en Nueva York a partir de las 09:00 horas de allí que corresponden con las 15:00 h en España.


----------



## Daviot (22 Sep 2020)

Pues de momento hasta que se decida la cosa en Nueva York a partir de las 15:00 h, la cosa queda así.

Chart de 15 minutos del precio de la plata en dólares.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Sep 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Si es en los belgas, ojo. Yo compré ahí pandas del 2015 antes de esta subida, hará algo menos de un año a precio muy bajo, poco más que el del año actual y todos tenían algún defecto, aunque fuera una sombra en el borde junto a la ranura de la cápsula. Es decir, venden a buen precio monedas de lo que se llama 2ª calidad, pero sin anunciarlo.
> Oye, a lo mejor tienes suerte, ya han colocado las feas y te llegan bien, a saber.
> Pero como venimos diciendo algunos, si es en los belgas te la estás jugando.
> Obviamente, si es en un sitio más serio, el precio es muy bueno.



Es una tienda austriaca, Goldvorsorge .


----------



## cuidesemele (22 Sep 2020)

Ayer parece que los indices bajaron y los del COT estan subiendo cortos. Aun y asi el precio medio aguanto. Parece que los 1600€ aguantan de momento. A ver que pasa esta semana...
Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED


----------



## bondiappcc (22 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Daviot se ve que tienes mas sentido común que la mayoría de foreros que no saben ni lo que dicen.
> 
> Por decir algo aunque luego no se cumpla, hasta donde piensas que puede llegar la caída ?
> 
> Yo creo que la vamos a ver en 16 euros onza en poquísimo tiempo, luego habrá juego de los 16 a los 18 durante un tiempo y finalmente la caída a 13 euros onza.



Me gustaría que fuera como dices.

Por otra parte, no entiendo que se enfaden tanto contigo (aunque me parece que eres un poco travieso y te gusta pinchar).


----------



## Dadaria (22 Sep 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Me gustaría que fuera como dices.
> 
> Por otra parte, no entiendo que se enfaden tanto contigo (aunque me parece que eres un poco travieso y te gusta pinchar).



A mi también me gustaría que la plata se pegara una buena hostia para cargar más, pero si tengo en ignorados a ese fantasma es por sus formas. Depeche nos ofreció un análisis técnico planteando lo que parece esta ocurriendo ahora, pero este lo único que hace es insultar.


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> yo creo que mañana baja de los 22 dolares, *posiblemente no sea ni mañana, lo vamos a ver en la sesión asiática*.


----------



## mr_nobody (22 Sep 2020)

Tal vez sean fantasías mías pero aquí una teoría mía de por que el oro esta "barato", luego podéis llamarme loco si quereis o desmontarla:

Entiendo que el oro esta barato por que si de verdad respaldara toda el dinero del mundo estaría en 35.000USD/Oz al menos.

La plata simboliza a la mujer, dado que es el color de la luna. Y la luna es simbolo femenino dado que la menstruacion tiene relación directa con su ciclo.

El oro simboliza lo masculino, el sol, el león, los guerreros.

Llevamos unas décadas donde el feminismo impera, empezó su apogeo en la década de los 60 y en el 71 todos sabemos lo que hizo el presidente usano.

Vemos también el desastre económico que impera...

Tal vez no volvamos a ver el precio real del oro o una recuperación de este hasta que el mundo vuelva a ser mas masculino. Cuando? tal vez esta década o tal vez dentro de 3.

Yo por si acaso dado que estamos en la era del fake money no me lo quito de encima ni borracho.


----------



## Gusman (22 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Tal vez sean fantasías mías pero aquí una teoría mía de por que el oro esta "barato", luego podéis llamarme loco si quereis o desmontarla:
> 
> Entiendo que el oro esta barato por que si de verdad respaldara toda el dinero del mundo estaría en 35.000USD/Oz al menos.
> 
> ...



El oro es machista.


----------



## mr_nobody (22 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El oro es machista.



Pa postre te encuentras el careto de la reina en la mayoría de monedas.


----------



## Desplumado (22 Sep 2020)

100€ por un lingote SEMPSA de 100 gramos, ¿os parece barato?


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Sep 2020)

No dice nada nuevo, pero está bien recordar "lo básico":

Currency Creation vs. Bullion Production: The Overwhelming Reason to Buy Gold & Silver Today - GoldSilver.com


----------



## Gusman (22 Sep 2020)

Desplumado dijo:


> 100€ por un lingote SEMPSA de 100 gramos, ¿os parece barato?



Si es de oro si.


----------



## Daviot (22 Sep 2020)

Buenas gente.

Según gráficos tenemos a la plata en zona de nadie, donde parece que está formando un nuevo triángulo en el chart de 4 horas. Lo más lógico es que fuera a buscar apoyo a la línea de tendencia alcista y ya veríamos si se sujeta ahí porque a veces las cotizaciones se pasan de frenada yendo más abajo y luego vuelven a subir tratando de reengancharse a la directriz alcista.


----------



## Tolagu (22 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Si es de oro si.



Si es de Oro de verdad. Porque a mi ese precio NO ME CUADRA. Ten cuidado.


----------



## Mk3 (22 Sep 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Si es de Oro de verdad. Porque a mi ese precio NO ME CUADRA. Ten cuidado.



Yo entiendo que es de plata


----------



## estupeharto (22 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Si es de oro si.



Es timo seguro, sea oro o plata


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Sep 2020)

Desplumado dijo:


> 100€ por un lingote SEMPSA de 100 gramos, ¿os parece barato?



Supongo que es de plata a ese precio

Son 3,2 onzas, lo que hace que la onza te sale a 31,25 EUROS... Precio de moneda de onza semipremium, es decir no me parece barato, me parece bastante caro.

Por ese precio puedes coger unas 4 onzas buillon entorno los 25 euros cada una, o irte a duros de plata y pagarlos casi a spot.

Cualquier opción me parece mejor.


----------



## Tichy (22 Sep 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Yo entiendo que es de plata



Creo que todos, incluyendo el forero gusman, entendemos que efectivamente es de plata. 

Lo que no se entiende es la pregunta. En este hilo, varias veces por página, aparece el precio spot de la plata. Con unas simples operaciones, nivel EGB, sobre todo para un peso redondo como 100 gramos, es trivial calcular que el sobrespot de cobrar 100 euros por ese lingote es de alrededor del 50%.

Entonces, si ese cálculo es trivial ¿a qué viene la pregunta?


----------



## Mk3 (22 Sep 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Creo que todos, incluyendo el forero gusman, entendemos que efectivamente es de plata.
> 
> Lo que no se entiende es la pregunta. En este hilo, varias veces por página, aparece el precio spot de la plata. Con unas simples operaciones, nivel EGB, sobre todo para un peso redondo como 100 gramos, es trivial calcular que el sobrespot de cobrar 100 euros por ese lingote es de alrededor del 50%.
> 
> Entonces, si ese cálculo es trivial ¿a qué viene la pregunta?



Vete a saber, cómo aquella película de Bruce Willis..."yo a veces veo romanillos"


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> yo creo que *mañana baja de los 22 dolares, posiblemente no sea ni mañana, lo vamos a ver en la sesión asiática.*


----------



## Desplumado (22 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Supongo que es de plata a ese precio
> 
> Son 3,2 onzas, lo que hace que la onza te sale a 31,25 EUROS... Precio de moneda de onza semipremium, es decir no me parece barato, me parece bastante caro.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias.


----------



## mr_nobody (22 Sep 2020)

Estoy hasta la polla del jeto de la reina, a partir de ahora monedas como esta:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Sep 2020)

Si nos vamos los que tenemos plata de verdad que dejamos en esta seccion ?? a los muertos de hambre que soñais con plata pero que no teneis ni una cruz de 2 gramos colgada al pescuezo ?

Imagino que en esta seccion los que deberian hablar son los que tienen cierta cantidad minima de plata.

Yo a partir de 5 kg que es una mierda de posesion en plata dejaria postear un par de mensajes a la semana a los foreros y ya conforme se fuera subiendo que el muchacho de turno pudiera hablar sin que lo tirasen a patadas del foro.

Pero vienen cuatro viejos a hablar tonterias sobre la plata y encima hay que estar agradecido, manda cojones la cosa.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si nos vamos los que tenemos plata de verdad que dejamos en esta seccion ?? a los muertos de hambre que soñais con plata pero que no teneis ni una cruz de 2 gramos colgada al pescuezo ?
> 
> Imagino que en esta seccion los que deberian hablar son los que tienen cierta cantidad minima de plata.
> 
> ...



Y con eso piensas no trabajar?....


----------



## Gamelin (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si nos vamos los que tenemos plata de verdad que dejamos en esta seccion ?? a los muertos de hambre que soñais con plata pero que no teneis ni una cruz de 2 gramos colgada al pescuezo ?
> 
> Imagino que en esta seccion los que deberian hablar son los que tienen cierta cantidad minima de plata.
> 
> ...



23 kilos. Not bad


----------



## psiloman (22 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Estoy hasta la polla del jeto de la reina, a partir de ahora monedas como esta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 439207



Esa moneda es una verdadera belleza, gana mucho en vivo respecto a la foto.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si nos vamos los que tenemos plata de verdad que dejamos en esta seccion ?? a los muertos de hambre que soñais con plata pero que no teneis ni una cruz de 2 gramos colgada al pescuezo ?
> 
> Imagino que en esta seccion los que deberian hablar son los que tienen cierta cantidad minima de plata.
> 
> ...



Bonita báscula


----------



## Muttley (23 Sep 2020)

@Notrabajo34

Si me permites, ya que has puesto las fotos:

Peso total muy correcto. Exposición amplia.
Enhorabuena por ello. 750 onzas aprox demuestra “trabajo” durante años 
Los lingotes bien. Reconocidos, Degussa y Argor.
Los precios que dices de adquisición...buenos. Normal si los has adquirido durante varios años.
Buena cantidad (6-7) para la proporción de plata total

El problema que yo veo es el resto. Sin recorrido más allá del spot.
En su mayoría medallas que si se quieren vender “rápido” hay que hacerlo a spot pelado (sin IVA),
La granalla no la veo tampoco, es solo para vender en joyerías y hay que tener los contactos.
Yo no tengo ni unas ni otra.

En mi humilde opinión en vez de tener todo en medallas y granalla hubiera diversificado, dejando estas dos en posiciones marginales o incluso eliminándolas de la ecuación, muchísimo mejor duros del mundo a pelo (Españolas, Thaler...) para buscar precio muy barato.
Lps duros tienen buena salida y mercado en España y fuera.
Y eso que yo no tengo ni uno. Bueno tengo uno...y me lo regalaron. Pero es que es gusto personal. No me atraen. 
Yo hubiera completado con bullion 999 o 925 sin premium y tal vez un 25-30% de premium moderado (libertades, pandas, lunares...).
Y luego algo que de gustirrinin y te llene. 

Evidentemente lo que es muy importante es el precio de adquisición.
Si se ha comprado las medallas o granalla a 13-15 euros onza...pues muy bien.

Esto no deja de ser una opinión de cuñao por supuesto hecha con cariño.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Y con eso piensas no trabajar?....



No pero con los varios pisos que tengo alquilados llevo mas de 10 años sin trabajar y los que quedan..........

Luego ademas hay guardado bastante mas de lo que hay en esas fotos que es miseria tal como creo que querias expresar, reafirmo tu comentario, es miseria.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bonita báscula



Es en la que me peso yo, las basculas que tengo para pesar metales creo que la mayor no llega ni a 5 kg, ahora mismo no sabria decirte.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> @Notrabajo34
> 
> Si me permites, ya que has puesto las fotos:
> 
> ...





La granalla pues no recuerdo pero los kg de granalla que tengo que son unos pocos mas de lo que sale en esas fotos ninguno lo compre por mas de 480 euros el kg, podria decir que incluso compre a 410 pero igual te engaño por que no me acuerdo la verdad, compre a muchos precios cuando hace año y pico estuvo mucho tiempo a estos precios.

Duros tengo muchos de varios reyes y de la republica hasta el año pasado podian comprarse en lotes de 50 a precios muy interesantes, hablo de por debajo de los 11 euros el duro.

Paquillos no me gustan nada, no tengo nada, les tengo mania......

Onzas tengo muy poquitas, es ahora al ver todas las que vais poniendo en fotos cuando me estais dando envidia y me gustaria empezar a comprar en el caso de que la plata vuelva a bajar, pero ahora mismo apenas tengo nada no llegare ni a 25 onzas.

Toda la plata 925 que tengo en la que incluso otras cosas como por ejemplo fuentes, bandejas, candelabros......... comprada toda siempre a precio de spot o por debajo del spot, no le tengo demasiado cariño, voy vendiendo de vez en cuando, tenia bastantes mas kg de los que salen en las fotos, me la daban a tales precios que no podia decir que no....... pero he de decir que hay medallas muy bonitas y que en mano parecen otra cosa, algun coleccionista con el que he hecho algun trato ha salido mas contento que unas pascuas con sus medallas, por ejemplo alguien que coleccione aviones si ve que tengo 10 o 12 medallas de aviones se va con ellas dando saltos de alegria.

Candelabros, fuentes, incluso lamparas en plata 925, juegos de tocador antiguos, los compraba mas que por mi por mi madre, le hacia ilusion ver esas cosas, algunas son realmente bonitas, yo las dejaba por medio de la casa viendo que le hacian ilusion sabiendo que era una inversion a futuro para mi.


Mi principal inversion en plata durante estos años han sido lingotes de 1kg en diferentes formatos, casi todo lo que tengo guardado es en este formato y si puedo no lo voy a tocar mientras no vea el momento.


----------



## romanillo (23 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La granalla pues no recuerdo pero los kg de granalla que tengo que son unos pocos mas de lo que sale en esas fotos ninguno lo compre por mas de 480 euros el kg, podria decir que incluso compre a 410 pero igual te engaño por que no me acuerdo la verdad, compre a muchos precios cuando hace año y pico estuvo mucho tiempo a estos precios.




Amigo los vas a volver a ver a ese precio, ya te lo dije y vas a poder ver como acierto.


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2020)

Pues parece que si era un triángulo y ahora está rompiendo a la baja.


----------



## MIP (23 Sep 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Si es en los belgas, ojo. Yo compré ahí pandas del 2015 antes de esta subida, hará algo menos de un año a precio muy bajo, poco más que el del año actual y todos tenían algún defecto, aunque fuera una sombra en el borde junto a la ranura de la cápsula. Es decir, venden a buen precio monedas de lo que se llama 2ª calidad, pero sin anunciarlo.
> Oye, a lo mejor tienes suerte, ya han colocado las feas y te llegan bien, a saber.
> Pero como venimos diciendo algunos, si es en los belgas te la estás jugando.
> Obviamente, si es en un sitio más serio, el precio es muy bueno.



A mi me llegaron ayer los pandas que compré en verano y están todos sin ningún defecto, al menos visible a simple vista, y cada uno en cápsula propia por cierto. 

Claro si te pones con la lupa de x50 algo vas a sacar siempre.


----------



## Aro (23 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La granalla pues no recuerdo pero los kg de granalla que tengo que son unos pocos mas de lo que sale en esas fotos ninguno lo compre por mas de 480 euros el kg, podria decir que incluso compre a 410 pero igual te engaño por que no me acuerdo la verdad, compre a muchos precios cuando hace año y pico estuvo mucho tiempo a estos precios.
> 
> Duros tengo muchos de varios reyes y de la republica hasta el año pasado podian comprarse en lotes de 50 a precios muy interesantes, hablo de por debajo de los 11 euros el duro.
> 
> ...



No tendrás cubiertos como tenedores, cucharas, etc de plata. Me gustaría verlos


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2020)

Está caliente la cosa, sigue cayendo. A 23,20 $ ahora y por debajo de 20 euros. Lo mismo tenemos que ir de compras hoy.


----------



## Tichy (23 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> A mi me llegaron ayer los pandas que compré en verano y están todos sin ningún defecto, al menos visible a simple vista, y cada uno en cápsula propia por cierto.
> 
> Claro si te pones con la lupa de x50 algo vas a sacar siempre.



No se trata de "poner la lupa". Se trata de poner precios anormalmente bajos para colocar una partida con ejemplares defectuosos como nueva. A menudo ves casos así en los que se señala 2ª calidad en el anuncio (2 wahl en alemán), pero no fue el caso. 
Es una compra, como decía, del año pasado, a menos de 22€ la unidad. 
Si a ti te llegaron bien en una compra de este verano, enhorabuena. Como le decía al otro forero, ya habrán colocado las "feas".


----------



## Gusman (23 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La granalla pues no recuerdo pero los kg de granalla que tengo que son unos pocos mas de lo que sale en esas fotos ninguno lo compre por mas de 480 euros el kg, podria decir que incluso compre a 410 pero igual te engaño por que no me acuerdo la verdad, compre a muchos precios cuando hace año y pico estuvo mucho tiempo a estos precios.
> 
> Duros tengo muchos de varios reyes y de la republica hasta el año pasado podian comprarse en lotes de 50 a precios muy interesantes, hablo de por debajo de los 11 euros el duro.
> 
> ...



Nos puedes mostrar los lingotes que compraste a Romanillo?


----------



## MIP (23 Sep 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> No se trata de "poner la lupa". Se trata de poner precios anormalmente bajos para colocar una partida con ejemplares defectuosos como nueva. A menudo ves casos así en los que se señala 2ª calidad en el anuncio (2 wahl en alemán), pero no fue el caso.
> Es una compra, como decía, del año pasado, a menos de 22€ la unidad.
> Si a ti te llegaron bien en una compra de este verano, enhorabuena. Como le decía al otro forero, ya habrán colocado las "feas".



Cuando no son de primera mano, suelen poner “Circulated” en el anuncio, no “BU” (brilliant uncirculated). Ahí ya sabes que te pueden pasar esas cosas. A veces las circulated vienen perfectas y a veces vienen con defectos, según la suerte que tengas. 

Pero las BU tendrían que llegar como salidas del mint.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Sep 2020)

Buenos días a todos. Nunca he pedido nada en goldsilver.be, y estoy al tanto de los problemas que han tenido algunos foreros, pero tengo una pregunta de todos modos ¿cuanto se paga de gastos de envío a España? Porque estoy poniendo algunas monedas en el carro, por comprobar, y me sale que "Total shipping & Insurance = 2€", y muy barato me parece a mi el envío y seguro 2 euros.............. ¿Alguien lo sabe? Porque el bullion normalito está bastante bien de precio ahí. Gracias.


----------



## Tichy (23 Sep 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Cuando no son de primera mano, suelen poner “Circulated” en el anuncio, no “BU” (brilliant uncirculated). Ahí ya sabes que te pueden pasar esas cosas. A veces las circulated vienen perfectas y a veces vienen con defectos, según la suerte que tengas.
> 
> Pero las BU tendrían que llegar como salidas del mint.



Sí, ya. Y "gebraucht", si es en alemán. Conozco un poco el asunto. Pero sin entrar en las circuladas, a veces se dan casos de partidas en las mint, con manchas o sombras que siendo BU, se venden como segunda calidad a buen precio, pero hay que advertirlo. Conozco a los belgas desde hace años, desde antes de que se escindieran y que se nombraran en el foro, les he hecho docenas de pedidos y te puedo asegurar que la caída de calidad en la atención, monedas faltantes, monedas vendidas y no entregadas o cambiadas por otras, etc. ha sido brutal en estos dos últimos años.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Sep 2020)

Avanzando un poco en el hipotético proceso de compra, acabo de ver que esos 1 o 2 euros son para la opción "Storage", es decir que no te lo envíen y te lo guarden... para juntar con otros pedidos, supongo, y que salga más a cuenta más adelante el pagar los 35€ que pone que vale el shipment.... Gracias por la respuesta, putabolsa. Un saludo muy cordial master


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

psiloman dijo:


> Esa moneda es una verdadera belleza, gana mucho en vivo respecto a la foto.



Es un monedote eso, tirada de solo 1600 unidades. Me costo encontrarla a buen precio, la pedí en US, aquí:

2020 South Korea 1 oz Gold 1 Clay Chiwoo Cheonwang BU Gold Round | APMEX


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

$49 de gastos de envío con UPS desde US a UK


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

No.

En la web esa hay una apartado que indica los portes para los paises donde hacen envíos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> No tendrás cubiertos como tenedores, cucharas, etc de plata. Me gustaría verlos



De eso no tengo nada, tampoco me gusta nada ese formato de plata como para mi, fuentes si tengo pero por el precio que me dieron, ademas hay una que tiene cierto atractivo, juegos de tocador tambien tengo, se los regale a mi madre y por desgracia han vuelto muy pronto a mi, de los juegos de tocador si hay alguna cosa que es muy bonita, si puedo te echo alguna foto esta semana, aunque no trabaje si me he liado ahora con unas oposiciones y con un hobby que tengo, me esta consumiendo entre las dos cosas mucho tiempo.

Estoy montando un aviario de pajaros exoticos aunque con los pajaros exoticos pasa igual que con la plata cuando bajo en la pandemia, que no hay huevos a encontrarlos a un precio decente y con sus papeles de cesion legales, me esta costando mucho trabajo y muchos viajes, ademas con la pandemia no hay ferias internacionales a las que poder ir a comprar por ejemplo en emilio reggio en italia se encuentran precios de escandalo pero este año parece que queda todo anulado, ademas alli puedes por 5 euros pedir que te den certificado veterinario para importacion y el criador puede darte un papel reglamentario de cesion.


Fijaros que esto es algo que podria ocurrir en algun momento con la plata, hace 15 años podian encontrarse este tipo de pajaros a precio de puto regalo, canarios de mozambique a 700 pesetas, viudas del paraiso 1000 pesetas, cardenalito 500 pesetas, negrito de bolivia 1500 pesetas, xanthogastras a 1000 pesetas, son precios aproximados que recuerdo, a mi incluso me regalaban este tipo de pajaros amigos de mi padre que los criaban.

Con la gripe aviar tuvimos cierre de fronteras y prohibicion de exportacion sin unas medidas de la ostia por lo cual se redujo mucho la posibilidad de llegar a tener uno de estos pajaros, simplemente apenas hay, voy encontrando una pareja por aqui, un macho que ha quedado suelto por alli, ahora un negrito de bolivia puede valer 300 o 350 euros, un mozambique de 60 a 80 euros un cardenalito de 60 a 90 euros, un xanthogastra de 120 a 200 euros asi con todo........... 


Este ejemplo que he puesto es buenisimo a algo que podria ocurrir con la plata, no es que la prohiban es que dejan de traerla para particulares o les ponen unos requisitos impresionantes, si un particular quiere comprarla le dejan comprarla pero cumpliendo esos requisitos por lo cual pega una espantada para arriba tremenda y el que tenga un lingote es un afortunado, como el que ahora tenga una pareja de negritos de bolivia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Sep 2020)

Pues ya tiene 180 millones de onzas JP Morgan... 

NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group

Algunos blogs decían que si igual un buen pedazo de esa cantidad era propiedad del gobierno chino.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues ya tiene 180 millones de onzas JP Morgan...
> 
> NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group
> 
> Algunos blogs decían que si igual un buen pedazo de esa cantidad era propiedad del gobierno chino.



¿Por qué del gobierno chino?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Por qué del gobierno chino?



A ver. Este bloguero especulaba con que Chaina sería el único inversor insitucional plausible, el que estaría en situación de beneficiarse más acumulando físico, y que según declaraciones de JPM no son sus propias posiciones, sino las de sus clientes: A whale is accumulating silver futures

Chaina ya sabéis que tras estimular compra privada, dio papelitos a sus ciudadanos a cambio de sus MPs, y ahora proscribe la compra y está todo en las manos de los bancos chinos, que es como decir del Estado.

Y sí que hay noticias de cierta colusión. ¿Futuros en Shanghai? Silver Bullion Market Has Key New Player - China Replaces JP Morgan

Enseguida tenemos a nuestros amigos: JPMorgan Will Be the First Foreign Bank to Fully Own a Chinese Futures Subsidiary | The Motley Fool

JPMorgan inches closer to taking 71% of China securities JV


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> $49 de gastos de envío con UPS desde US a UK



Pues eres un privilegiado. Poder comprar en Apmex, SDBullion, JMBullion, Providentmetals y sin aduanas. Si quisieras podrías vender aquí en el foro cosas interesantes y creo que te saldría rentable. Las monedas certificadas por ejemplo y rounds y lingotes de US, Canada y Méjico que por Europa no se ven mucho.


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues eres un privilegiado. Poder comprar en Apmex, SDBullion, JMBullion, Providentmetals y sin aduanas. Si quisieras podrías vender aquí en el foro cosas interesantes y creo que te saldría rentable. Las monedas certificadas por ejemplo y rounds y lingotes de US, Canada y Méjico que por Europa no se ven mucho.



Si envias a Spain, donde tienes que pagar las aduanas? La web de Apmex dice que envíos a Spain por $49

Buy Gold & Silver in Spain from APMEX Global

Os que en la frontera te roban otra vez los listillos del gobierno?

Igualente, no puedes voler en avión con mas de $10000 sin declarar. Te crucen si te pillan.


----------



## Dadaria (23 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Si envias a Spain, donde tienes que pagar las aduanas? La web de Apmex dice que envíos a Spain por $49
> 
> Buy Gold & Silver in Spain from APMEX Global
> 
> ...



Ahí se puede leer que los impuestos de las aduanas hay que pagarlos, por lo que supongo que sí, que te meten una buena clavada. Además, dice que tienes que pagar un recargo de 25 centavos por onza por los gastos de envío. Vamos, que no compensa si lo compras desde la UE.


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ahí se puede leer que los impuestos de las aduanas hay que pagarlos, por lo que supongo que sí, que te meten la clavada en impuestos. Además, dice que tienes que pagar un recargo de 25 centavos por onza por los gastos de envío. Vamos, que no compensa si lo compras desde la UE.



Te has visto en ese caso alguna vez? Yo compre en Alemania con envía a UK hace poco y solo me cobraron los portes, nadie me dijo ni mu de adunas.

En Spain no se como funciona ese tema la verdad....


----------



## Dadaria (23 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Te has visto en ese caso alguna vez? Yo compre en Alemania con envía a UK hace poco y solo me cobraron los portes, nadie me dijo ni mu de adunas.
> 
> En Spain no se como funciona ese tema la verdad....



No, solo he comprado en tiendas española y en eldorado, así que no sabría decirte pero, en tu caso, creo que es diferente. Si vives en UK y compras en tiendas alemanas supongo que no te afectará los posibles impuestos en las Aduanas por que de momento entre la UE y UK creo que no hay que pagarlos.


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> No, solo he comprado en tiendas española y en eldorado, así que no sabría decirte pero, en tu caso, creo que es diferente. Si vives en UK y compras en tiendas alemanas supongo que no te afectará los posibles impuestos en las Aduanas por que de momento entre la UE y UK creo que no hay que pagarlos.



Entonces las aduanas del oro son aranceles? y ya depende del país emisor y el trato que tenga este con el receptor?


----------



## Dadaria (23 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Entonces las aduanas del oro son aranceles? y ya depende del país emisor y el trato que tenga este con el receptor?



Supongo que sí, claro. Si compras productos en Estados Unidos estando en la UE, pagas aranceles, ya sea oro, plata, o cualquier otro producto.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Sep 2020)

Si mal no estoy creo que los Belgas venden la plata "sin IVA" como los estonios. Los alemanes pagan IVA reducido pero algo pagan. Supongo que ahí viene el desfase en el precio 

Si alguien puede arrojar algo de luz sería interesante saberlo porque Coininvest / Silver to Go hace rato tienen unos precios que no compensan.


----------



## Daviot (23 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Te has visto en ese caso alguna vez? Yo compre en Alemania con envía a UK hace poco y solo me cobraron los portes, nadie me dijo ni mu de adunas.
> 
> En Spain no se como funciona ese tema la verdad....



Perdona por la tardanza en la respuesta estaba a otra cosa. Es como comenta Dadaria, UK sigue de momento dentro de Europa y por eso no hay que pagar aduanas entre UK y cualquier otro país europeo.

Respecto a lo de Apmex claro que envía pero pone claramente que está sujeto a impuestos a su llegada a destino y que se informe uno mismo de dichos impuestos y que además declaran el importe total de lo que has comprado para que te sangren bien.

*All duties and taxes must be paid by the customer on delivery. You may be subject to taxes and/or duties for your order. Please consult your local customs broker for more information on duty and tax rates. 

We always declare the full value of the shipment on any customs form. There are no exceptions to this rule.*


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Perdona por la tardanza en la respuesta estaba a otra cosa. Es como comenta Dadaria, UK sigue de momento dentro de Europa y por eso no hay que pagar aduanas entre UK y cualquier otro país europeo.
> 
> Respecto a lo de Apmex claro que envía pero pone claramente que está sujeto a impuestos a su llegada a destino y que se informe uno mismo de dichos impuestos y que además declaran el importe total de lo que has comprado para que te sangren bien.
> 
> ...



Esta en camino la compra de Apmex, me tiene que llegar en unos 10 días en teoría. Ya compartire mi experiencia desde UK.


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

Ya volvere a la cuestión


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Sep 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ya volvere a la cuestión



Investment gold coins (VAT Notice 701/21A)


----------



## mr_nobody (23 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Investment gold coins (VAT Notice 701/21A)



Lo he leído esta tarde en otra web y al parecer no me tocaría pagar por que la moneda que he comprado cumple las condiciones para ser considerada "invesment gold coin". 

Ya veremos cuando la reciba si me dicen algo o no.... En Spain ni idea de como funciona, nunca me he visto en esa tesitura.


----------



## Muttley (24 Sep 2020)

JPMorgan to pay a record $1 billion to settle market-manipulation charges, report says | Markets Insider

Cerca de 1000 millones de dólares de multa (1B americano) para nuestros amiguetes de JPMorgan por hacer spoofing en el trading de metales preciosos.
El rejón en dinero real son 43,5M de onzas.
Ni imaginar el bandolerismo que habrán llevado a cabo para ser castigados con esa cifra.

Spoofing
Spoofing (finance) - Wikipedia
Básicamente crear artificialmente demanda para que una vez entren las gacelas, hacer desaparecer las órdenes institucionales de un plumazo y tirar las cotizaciones friendo a las anteriores.
Como os imaginaréis esto es difícil de probar. 
Y seguramente solo puedan probar uno de cada 10, ya que habría que probar que la desaparición de las órdenes no es legítima y busca el cortísimo retorno a costa de los de siempre.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Sep 2020)

Creo que una cosa es el impuesto de IVA, si lo tiene. Y otra cosa son los aranceles que hay según los convenios entre países y lo que les sale de los webs.
Yo sólo ver que viene de USA ya pienso en que se va a retener en algún sitio esperando cobrar pasta. 
Y si leo lo que pone en la página, que ya se ha comentado, que delegan en el comprador la responsabilidad del pago de aduanas y demás, ya me tira para atrás.
Esto pasa aquí también para los que compran desde el extranjero. Se puede ver en las condiciones de cualquier casa de subastas, pone lo mismo.
Pienso que es mejor comprar aquí. A medida que te alejas, tienes más costes.
Si se encuentra la posibilidad vale, pero en principio te arriesgas más.

Sobre los belgas, yo compré en marzo, lo dejé almacenado, gratis. No esos 2 € que decía Justo Bueno. Igual esos 2 € era otra cosa.
Y cuando los pedí, me los enviaron de un día para otro, tras la formalidad del pago de los gastos de envío, que fueron 35 €.
Las monedas bien. Salvo una de un aguila que tenía un pequelo roce en la parte de fondo (no en la figura). Y una Britania de las "año random" que venía con patina por el borde.
Me permitió enlazar varios pedidos en días diferentes y minimizar los costes de envío. También lo hice porque estaban a 14, 15, 16,... estaban a huevo. Era buen trato. A los precios que ha habido después ya es otra cosa. Se puede comprar bajo spot+iva sin necesidad de acudir a estas tiendas. Otra cosa es que se quieran monedas específicas.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> JPMorgan to pay a record $1 billion to settle market-manipulation charges, report says | Markets Insider
> 
> Cerca de 1000 millones de dólares de multa (1B americano) para nuestros amiguetes de JPMorgan por hacer spoofing en el trading de metales preciosos.
> El rejón en dinero real son 43,5M de onzas.
> ...



Manipulación seguro que la hay y ha habido.
Ahora bien, esas multas me hacen gracia, porque,... ¿A quién va a parar ese dinero?
No creo que sea devuelto a los perjudicados. Más bien buitres quitándose la comida unos a otros.


----------



## romanillo (24 Sep 2020)

Nos vamos a los 18 dolares onza.

El oro lo veo bajando de los 1600 dolares onza en poco tiempo, un mes quizás.


----------



## romanillo (24 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Estabas callada como puta en lo que iba de septiembre al ver que ni por asomo se cumplieron tus previsiones de la gran mega caída de agosto. Ahora cae casi a finales de septiembre pero todavía ni de cerca a tus 13€, pero tú a lo tuyo. Valiente subnormal.




Sal ratita quiero verte la colitaaaaa


----------



## romanillo (24 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> JPMorgan to pay a record $1 billion to settle market-manipulation charges, report says | Markets Insider
> 
> Cerca de 1000 millones de dólares de multa (1B americano) para nuestros amiguetes de JPMorgan por hacer spoofing en el trading de metales preciosos.
> El rejón en dinero real son 43,5M de onzas.
> ...





De esto llevo avisando todo el verano.

Siempre han hecho lo mismo y esta vez no seria diferente.

La plata solo sirve para comprar cuando esta muy barata y vender cuando este alta, cuando esta barata nadie la quiere, cuando empieza a subir sobran gacelas.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Sep 2020)

Pero romanillo, si ya sabemos que sube y baja, como todo en la vida. Decir que eso pasa, es como decir que va a llover la semana que viene.
O decir que antes estaba más barata. Normal. Ya los sabemos.
Y en el futuro estará más cara. Normal.
Por el camino va y viene, al son que marcan los que la manipulan y el resto de actores. Pero eso no tiene importancia. Eso es secundario.
Lo que importa es hacia dónde va y cómo se posicione cada uno ante el futuro incierto y amenazante.
Nadie tiene la bolita, pero lo que no se puede es estar en la parra, sin informarse o pasando de todo.

En cuanto a tus comentarios, tampoco dejas claro cual es tu mensaje. Podrías explicarlo.
Si sabes lo que va a pasar, puedes intentar ganar dinero para vivir mejor. ¿Lo haces?
Si tu mensaje es criticar a no sé quien por hacer no sé qué, pues no le veo ningún sentido, qué quieres que te diga.
Entonces, ¿cuál es tu mensaje? ¿qué sentido tiene? ¿Ayudar, burlarse, jactarse?
Más bien quedas en evidencia y por eso te conviertes en muñeco de pim pam pum.
Tienes la oportunidad de exponer de forma coherente cuál es tu papel. 
Me pareció que hasta dijiste que eras un trol, así de memoria a bote pronto, tampoco lo he mirado. Entonces, si no actúas con coherencia, no esperes que nadie te vea de forma seria.


----------



## Daviot (24 Sep 2020)

La plata ahora, buen momento para pillar unas onzitas.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2020)

Ya tenemos la plata en los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó, la paciencia es la madre de la ciencia.


----------



## Daviot (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya tenemos la plata en los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó, la paciencia es la madre de la ciencia.



Mis dieses Maestro.

Ya sólo nos falta que nos cuentes algo de tus dotes adivinatorias, velas japonesas ??, ondas de Elliot ?? Fibonacci ??


----------



## romanillo (24 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero romanillo, si ya sabemos que sube y baja, como todo en la vida. Decir que eso pasa, es como decir que va a llover la semana que viene.
> O decir que antes estaba más barata. Normal. Ya los sabemos.
> Y en el futuro estará más cara. Normal.
> Por el camino va y viene, al son que marcan los que la manipulan y el resto de actores. Pero eso no tiene importancia. Eso es secundario.
> ...




Soy un troll, tengo alma de troll, me gustra trollear, eso no quiere decir que mis mensajes no tengan sentido y sean ciertos.

En cuanto ha intentar ganar dinero para vivir mejor, pues si me he sacado un dinerillo con los metales, casi siempre invertido en otros activos, muchas veces me acompaño la suerte y no un gran conocimiento, por ejemplo ver un piso a 22000 euros, vender todo para poder comprarlo y luego subir ese piso a 58000 euros en mejor época, Sabia que el metal bajaría en ese momento, no lo sabia, habría aguantado mas tiempo el metal que tenia, si lo habría aguantado, tuve que vender y gracias a eso no me comí la bajada, así fue.

Simple suerte y como esta varias mas, en caso de no tener esa suerte siempre habría querido aguantar mas tiempo mi metal y me comería la bajada.

En cuanto a mi mensaje inicial era ayudar, había gente que quería comprar plata a 25 o 30 euros onza, me indigne mucho que ademas fueran alentados por otros foreros y animados a comprar.

Me imagino y intuyo que mas de uno se echo atrás al ver mis mensajes, los puse con bastante mala idea precisamente para esto, para mi esto fue algo bueno que hice por alguien y en mi interior estoy contento de haber podido ayudar a algún que otro forero, haz el bien y no sepas a quien, haz el mal y escóndete, es un refrán que decían mucho los abuelos de mi tierra.

Una vez que empece a ver como me insultaban por decir que bajaría y que avisar a foreros que se esperasen a comprar ya entro dentro de mi el modo troll y tomo control de mi, en el sentido de jactarme, burlarme, etc de todos estos enterados que tratan con superioridad a los que no piensan como ellos.

Me toca bastante la moral ver como alguien recomienda gastarse un dinero que quizás ha costado mucho trabajo ganar a otra persona que con toda su ilusión piensa que puede sacar tajada cuando lo único que va a hacer es perder muchos días de trabajo y ver pierde dinero.

Ademas me divierto mucho con este tipo de cosas

Ya lo ultimo, cuando tengamos la plata a precios de compra inferiores a 18 euros onza veréis como no entro a decir a nadie que no compre, aunque yo esperaría aun mas.


----------



## romanillo (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya tenemos la plata en los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó, la paciencia es la madre de la ciencia.




tienes pensado hacer un directo en tu canal de youtube en estos días ?

Podrías hacer un directo conmigo, debemos unir nuestros conocimientos, avísame para que me compre una mascara de Hull, de vendetta o alguna cosa parecida.

Imagina las lecciones que podríamos dar sobre plata.

Este viernes la plata va a cerrar por debajo de los 18 dolares onza.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sal ratita quiero verte la colitaaaaa



Aquí estoy. Yo a diferencia tuya no me escondo o nada más salgo a dar por el culo cuando conviene.

Presentar mis respetos @Depeche porque siempre fundamento su posición y fue un caballero. Nada que objetar. También si mal no recuerdo @Tichy en plena euforia veraniega llamó a la mesura y nos contó que pasó en la anterior subida. Yo por mi parte sigo con mis casi 2000 oz y en liquidez para entrar si baja más.

Entonces pregunta abierta @Depeche o a cualquier otro forero que quiera dar sus previsiones fundamentando o por lo menos con respeto y educación. Hará suelo en esos 21,50$ o seguirá bajando?

Mención especial también @Daviot por fiscalizar la previsión de @Depeche y asegurarse que se cumpliera


----------



## Snowball (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya tenemos la plata en los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó, la paciencia es la madre de la ciencia.



Y ahora que? Lateral ?

Leí un artículo publicado en Zero Hedge al respecto... la plata podría hacer un lateral durante muchos años.


----------



## Gusman (24 Sep 2020)

Snowball dijo:


> Y ahora que? Lateral ?
> 
> Leí un artículo publicado en Zero Hedge al respecto... *la plata podría hacer un lateral durante muchos años.*



No lo descarto. Si durante esta transición se producen menos artículos de tecnología, las mineras extraen menos materias primas, y se encamina a la borregada hacia un mundo mas perrofláutico donde todo es mas "sostenible" y se consume menos, pues podría hacer una lateral durante muuuuuchos años.

También podría reventar el sistema financiero y que en el nuevo paradigma se pueda usar como reserva de valor.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Soy un troll, tengo alma de troll, me gustra trollear, eso no quiere decir que mis mensajes no tengan sentido y sean ciertos.
> 
> En cuanto ha intentar ganar dinero para vivir mejor, pues si me he sacado un dinerillo con los metales, casi siempre invertido en otros activos, muchas veces me acompaño la suerte y no un gran conocimiento, por ejemplo ver un piso a 22000 euros, vender todo para poder comprarlo y luego subir ese piso a 58000 euros en mejor época, Sabia que el metal bajaría en ese momento, no lo sabia, habría aguantado mas tiempo el metal que tenia, si lo habría aguantado, tuve que vender y gracias a eso no me comí la bajada, así fue.
> 
> ...



A mí no me molesta que cuentes tus cosas y hagas un poco trolerías.
Más allá de tu experiencia personal, como la de mucha gente, al final estamos en lo de siempre. No todo el mundo compra o vende con la misma estrategia. Y eso es lo primordial.
Por ejemplo, a alguien que compre como refugio, a largo y dosificando, que baje puntualmente no le va a afectar casi nada. Porque si lo ha hecho bien, ya cuenta con eso y no ha pedido prestado para comprar 10 onzas. Sino que mantiene una estrategia compensada y controlada.
Pero lo que a nadie se le debería escapar es que los papelitos cada vez vuelan más alto. La historia, el sentido común, ver como están actuando los BC, hasta el tito Warren cambió su estrategia.
Ver como manipulan el mercado, pero acopian. Etc. Eso manda.

Ahora, si por ejemplo la estrategia es intentar ganar 10 € o 100 € (con la compra venta y el menudeo a corto), entonces es otra cosa. Cada uno sabrá si le vale la pena el tiempo que invierte para conseguir eso.
Porque el tiempo está por encima del oro.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Mis dieses Maestro.
> 
> Ya sólo nos falta que nos cuentes algo de tus dotes adivinatorias, velas japonesas ??, ondas de Elliot ?? Fibonacci ??



Mucho trabajo, mucho estudio, muchos errores y pérdidas en el pasado pero aprendiendo de errores que son aprendizajes y mucha constancia y perseverancia, el resto es tema mental. Hacer reset mental para quitar mentalidad de pobre.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Aquí estoy. Yo a diferencia tuya no me escondo o nada más salgo a dar por el culo cuando conviene.
> 
> Presentar mis respetos @Depeche porque siempre fundamento su posición y fue un caballero. Nada que objetar. También si mal no recuerdo @Tichy en plena euforia veraniega llamó a la mesura y nos contó que pasó en la anterior subida. Yo por mi parte sigo con mis casi 2000 oz y en liquidez para entrar si baja más.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no lo tengo del todo claro, hay una cosa que me mosquea, la plata ha llegado a 21,50 y veo incluso que puede llegar a 20,70 dólares, pero lo que me mosquea es que el oro no ha llegado aún a 1.765 dólares, eso me hace pensar que vamos a ver un rebote a corto plazo, aún no se deciros hasta donde, me acabo de despertar y estoy analizando gráficos y después del rebote podría caer como mínimo a 20,70 incluso algo más, para mi la referencia es el oro cuando llegue a 1.765 dolares si llega. Yo de momento me he posicionado en compra en plata y he aprovechado esta madrugada para comprar unos tubos de monedas.


----------



## Bort (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La verdad es que no lo tengo del todo claro, hay una cosa que me mosquea, la plata ha llegado a 21,50 y veo incluso que puede llegar a 20,70 dólares, pero lo que me mosquea es que el oro no ha llegado aún a 1.765 dólares, eso me hace pensar que vamos a ver un rebote a corto plazo, aún no se deciros hasta donde, me acabo de despertar y estoy analizando gráficos y después del rebote podría caer como mínimo a 20,70 incluso algo más, para mi la referencia es el oro cuando llegue a 1.765 dolares si llega. Yo de momento me he posicionado en compra en plata y he aprovechado esta madrugada para comprar unos tubos de monedas.



Buenas, gracias por el aporte. Y ves el oro lateral o al alza en los próximos años?

Me extrañaría verlo por debajo de 1700... Pero a saber


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (24 Sep 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Buenas, gracias por el aporte. Y ves el oro lateral o al alza en los próximos años?
> 
> Me extrañaría verlo por debajo de 1700... Pero a saber



Me suscribo, ambos van parejos, tengo la misma duda


----------



## FranMen (24 Sep 2020)

Ojo que puede que pronto nos confinen, incluida UK, esta puede ser una buena ventana para comprar antes de que nos cierren. Aunque a mí me da un poco de vértigo después de estar acostumbrado a comprar a menos de 16 y 1300


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Sep 2020)

Para comprar físico se puede hacer ya, tal como pensaba el físico acompaño muy muy residualmente (osea nada de nada) al precio papel, y lo que le queda al papel tampoco es gran cosa, no veo para nada al oro haciendo cierres importantes por debajo del 1800, tan solo alguna limpia de stops puntual en intradia.
El precio del físico no traerá descuentos adicionales ya, más allá de algo puntual por lo que el que lo tenga pensado no debería demorarse, pues las limitaciones a la movilidad están volviendo en casi toda Europa.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Sep 2020)

Ejemplo de lo que digo, pongo una tienda muy conocida por este foro pues es de un compañero de foro. (el dorado coin)
Ha puesto como bandera de bajada de precio acompañando a la plata a las Británias, pero sin más, osea ninguna otra moneda está acompañando la bajada, lo que en breve hará agotarse al artículo y será imposible poder repercutir la bajada. 
Por supuesto no ha hecho nada diferente a lo que hacen todos, lo veo totalmente normal, personalmente termino de llamar a un buen amigo vendedor de Zurich, con el cual desayuno casi a diario y la semana pasada me comentó que tenía miles de duros de plata preparados para la venta, y misteriosamente hoy tiene problemas técnicos para poder ponerlos a la venta.... Que vamos ha hacer!... más allá de que mañana page el desayuno, antes de monge fui fraile.


----------



## Higadillas (24 Sep 2020)

Yo lo tengo claro, de momento voy más que servido y sigo la estrategia planteada. De momento no tengo previsto cargar más plata a más de 19 euros/oz ni oro a más de 1400 euros/oz


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ejemplo de lo que digo, pongo una tienda muy conocida por este foro pues es de un compañero de foro. (el dorado coin)
> Ha puesto como bandera de bajada de precio acompañando a la plata a las Británias, pero sin más, osea ninguna otra moneda está acompañando la bajada, lo que en breve hará agotarse al artículo y será imposible poder repercutir la bajada.
> Por supuesto no ha hecho nada diferente a lo que hacen todos, lo veo totalmente normal, personalmente termino de llamar a un buen amigo vendedor de Zurich, con el cual desayuno casi a diario y la semana pasada me comentó que tenía miles de duros de plata preparados para la venta, y misteriosamente hoy tiene problemas técnicos para poder ponerlos a la venta.... Que vamos ha hacer!... más allá de que mañana page el desayuno, antes de monge fui fraile.



Totalmente. Por ejemplo, la tienda que me queda a mi más a mano, el Andorrano. Estas semanas atrás con la plata a 27/28€ (precio de venta al público; spot a 27/28$ +o-) sacaron un montón de monedas de todo tipo, lingotes, granalla, de todo. Desde el bajón, misteriosamente ha desaparecido todo y han dejado britanias, canguros, filarmónicas, y otras tres con algo más de premium....... pero vamos que tiene usted razón, que no va a repercutir lo que debiera en NINGUNA tienda la bajada del precio, eso parece y hablando desde mi inexperiencia... del Oro no hablo porque a esos precios en fin.... saludos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La verdad es que no lo tengo del todo claro, hay una cosa que me mosquea, la plata ha llegado a 21,50 y veo incluso que puede llegar a 20,70 dólares, pero lo que me mosquea es que el oro no ha llegado aún a 1.765 dólares, eso me hace pensar que vamos a ver un rebote a corto plazo, aún no se deciros hasta donde, me acabo de despertar y estoy analizando gráficos y después del rebote podría caer como mínimo a 20,70 incluso algo más, para mi la referencia es el oro cuando llegue a 1.765 dolares si llega. Yo de momento me he posicionado en compra en plata y he aprovechado esta madrugada para comprar unos tubos de monedas.



OpEx Octubre hoy, un factor siempre bajista que yo añado en mi algoritmo. Oct no es Diciembre pero es un mes de entregas.
Los BBanks limpiando a tenedores de calls para que venzan Out of The Money. Veremos si eso es lo unico que hay en juego.

Tb me fijo en las primas en el fisico:

Descuentos ETFs sobre NAV:​* CEF -2.91%​* PHYS +0.28%​* PSLV -1.63%​Gold dealer big bar premiums:​* gold [1kg]: +1.06%​* silver [100 oz]: +8.42%​​Aumentan poco a poco pero no lo suficiente que indique escasez, para frenar a los BBanks. A éstos solo les asusta el tener que entregar fisico. 

El USD esta fuerte ultimamente: otra variable en el algoritmo (aunque con menos ponderacion)

Otra teoria mas especulativa: desploman para liberar (redeem) metal de esos ETFs y hacer frente a entregas.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> JPMorgan to pay a record $1 billion to settle market-manipulation charges, report says | Markets Insider
> 
> Cerca de 1000 millones de dólares de multa (1B americano) para nuestros amiguetes de JPMorgan por hacer spoofing en el trading de metales preciosos.
> El rejón en dinero real son 43,5M de onzas.
> ...



Como dice Jim Rickards, JPM es la mayor organizacion criminal USA


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Sep 2020)

Habeis seguido el interesante debate sobre la reconciliacion de datos entregas, posiciones abiertas, Volumen... COMEX?
El que habla es un auditor experimentado que pone varias cosas sobre la mesa.

Robert Kientz: Commodity Markets, A Complete Con Game? - Palisade Radio

Y como no, el amigo Koos Jansen respondiendo que todo OK para luego retractarse y decir que el auditor "has a point"...

Para verlo tranquilamente, y sacar vuestras propias conclusiones...


----------



## Dadaria (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La verdad es que no lo tengo del todo claro, hay una cosa que me mosquea, la plata ha llegado a 21,50 y veo incluso que puede llegar a 20,70 dólares, pero lo que me mosquea es que el oro no ha llegado aún a 1.765 dólares, eso me hace pensar que vamos a ver un rebote a corto plazo, aún no se deciros hasta donde, me acabo de despertar y estoy analizando gráficos y después del rebote podría caer como mínimo a 20,70 incluso algo más, para mi la referencia es el oro cuando llegue a 1.765 dolares si llega. Yo de momento me he posicionado en compra en plata y he aprovechado esta madrugada para comprar unos tubos de monedas.





Long_Gamma dijo:


> OpEx Octubre hoy, un factor siempre bajista que yo añado en mi algoritmo. Oct no es Diciembre pero es un mes de entregas.
> Los BBanks limpiando a tenedores de calls para que venzan Out of The Money. Veremos si eso es lo unico que hay en juego.
> 
> Tb me fijo en las primas en el fisico:
> ...



¿Eso significa que, si la plata pierde ese soporte, o no llega al objetivos de los 22,70$ podría entrar en una dinámica bajista a corto plazo?

Edito: Al final, parece que ha rebotado y ahora está en 23,19$


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Para comprar físico se puede hacer ya, tal como pensaba el físico acompaño muy muy residualmente (osea nada de nada) al precio papel, y lo que le queda al papel tampoco es gran cosa, no veo para nada al oro haciendo cierres importantes por debajo del 1800, tan solo alguna limpia de stops puntual en intradia.
> El precio del físico no traerá descuentos adicionales ya, más allá de algo puntual por lo que el que lo tenga pensado no debería demorarse, pues las limitaciones a la movilidad están volviendo en casi toda Europa.





Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ejemplo de lo que digo, pongo una tienda muy conocida por este foro pues es de un compañero de foro. (el dorado coin)
> Ha puesto como bandera de bajada de precio acompañando a la plata a las Británias, pero sin más, osea ninguna otra moneda está acompañando la bajada, lo que en breve hará agotarse al artículo y será imposible poder repercutir la bajada.
> Por supuesto no ha hecho nada diferente a lo que hacen todos, lo veo totalmente normal, personalmente termino de llamar a un buen amigo vendedor de Zurich, con el cual desayuno casi a diario y la semana pasada me comentó que tenía miles de duros de plata preparados para la venta, y misteriosamente hoy tiene problemas técnicos para poder ponerlos a la venta.... Que vamos ha hacer!... más allá de que mañana page el desayuno, antes de monge fui fraile.





Justo Bueno dijo:


> Totalmente. Por ejemplo, la tienda que me queda a mi más a mano, el Andorrano. Estas semanas atrás con la plata a 27/28€ (precio de venta al público; spot a 27/28$ +o-) sacaron un montón de monedas de todo tipo, lingotes, granalla, de todo. Desde el bajón, misteriosamente ha desaparecido todo y han dejado britanias, canguros, filarmónicas, y otras tres con algo más de premium....... pero vamos que tiene usted razón, que no va a repercutir lo que debiera en NINGUNA tienda la bajada del precio, eso parece y hablando desde mi inexperiencia... del Oro no hablo porque a esos precios en fin.... saludos.



A ver cómo se le explica esto al come mierda de rumanillo que se cree que si la plata cae a 13€/oz todos los burbujos vamos a ir raudos presas del pánico a venderle nuestra plata física a 10€/oz. @romanillo, échale un vistazo a las primeras páginas de este hilo mismo para que veas lo que pasó, atontao'. Que a partir de ciertos niveles la plata papel puede decir misa que los que tienen físico no lo sueltan (al precio que marcan los trileros).

Mis onzas siguen siendo las mismas que ayer y antes de ayer. Si eso un poco más, ya que hoy no me he aguantado y he cargado un poco a 23€ la pieza.


----------



## Dadaria (24 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ejemplo de lo que digo, pongo una tienda muy conocida por este foro pues es de un compañero de foro. (el dorado coin)
> Ha puesto como bandera de bajada de precio acompañando a la plata a las Británias, pero sin más, osea ninguna otra moneda está acompañando la bajada, lo que en breve hará agotarse al artículo y será imposible poder repercutir la bajada.
> Por supuesto no ha hecho nada diferente a lo que hacen todos, lo veo totalmente normal, personalmente termino de llamar a un buen amigo vendedor de Zurich, con el cual desayuno casi a diario y la semana pasada me comentó que tenía miles de duros de plata preparados para la venta, y misteriosamente hoy tiene problemas técnicos para poder ponerlos a la venta.... Que vamos ha hacer!... más allá de que mañana page el desayuno, antes de monge fui fraile.



¿Podrías decirnos que tienda es, en caso de que tenga página web?


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (24 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Podrías decirnos que tienda es, en caso de que tenga página web?



El dorado coin.


----------



## Dadaria (24 Sep 2020)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> El dorado coin.



Me refiero a la de Zurich


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Podrías decirnos que tienda es, en caso de que tenga página web?



No vende por Internet, es un clásico en sus formas, vende a pie de tienda y en las múltiples convenciones de Francia, Suiza y Alemania, (que ahora la mayoría se han suspendido por el Papayavirus). 
Lo dices por que quieres comprar duros? 
Si es así dímelo por privado que te doy un par de teléfonos de vendedores conocimos míos en España.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (24 Sep 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Me refiero a la de Zurich



Perdón.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Mucho trabajo, mucho estudio, muchos errores y pérdidas en el pasado pero aprendiendo de errores que son aprendizajes y mucha constancia y perseverancia, el resto es tema mental. Hacer reset mental para quitar mentalidad de pobre.



Enhorabuena por tu acertado analisis sobre los metales, yo en los 2080 llegue a la misma conclusión que tu, con muy similares objetivos pero la lateralidad consumiendo tiempo hizo que me "rajara" y saliera de la posición, para ir en contra de la tendencia no es buena idea tener dudas, y yo las tuve, a estas alturas el 1800 se debería ver, ha estado a falta de poco más de 50$, aunque ciertamente el oro está muy fuerte, cae a regañadientes, da sensación de fortaleza hasta para caer.
Lo dicho, enhorabuena, eres un gran analista.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya tenemos la plata en los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó, la paciencia es la madre de la ciencia.



Mis dies

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Sep 2020)

He pillado no un tubito de arcas de noe en la tienda belga como recuerdo y homenaje a la predicción de Depeche


----------



## cdametalero (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya tenemos la plata en los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó, la paciencia es la madre de la ciencia.



Yo también he comprado unas britanias en honor a la predicción a 22.75 euros la unidad


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## estupeharto (25 Sep 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro, de momento voy más que servido y sigo la estrategia planteada. De momento no tengo previsto cargar más plata a más de 19 euros/oz ni oro a más de 1400 euros/oz



Entonces me parece que no vas a comprar más horo. De momento, claro.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Sep 2020)

Algo que me llama la atención es que con esta caída todos esos Youtubers americanos que por aquí se han comentado / recomendado están calladitos. Antes te subían mínimo 3 videos por día pero ahora muchos brillan por su ausencia. Y digo yo, si crees en algo tendrías que comentar también aunque ese algo esté de capa caída.


----------



## Gusman (25 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Algo que me llama la atención es que con esta caída todos esos Youtubers americanos que por aquí se han comentado / recomendado están calladitos. Antes te subían mínimo 3 videos por día pero ahora muchos brillan por su ausencia. Y digo yo, si crees en algo tendrías que comentar también aunque ese algo esté de capa caída.



Son medio preppers, estarán comprando armas y municiones con las ganancias de sus negocios metaleros.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Sep 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Los que yo sigo recomiendan comprar y dicen que están comprando en este “DIP”.



Podrias pasar nombres concretos de esos canales que están comprando en el dip?. Porque precisamente me refiero a canales que si mal no recuerdo recomendaste tú en alguna ocasión. El único que está subiendo algún vídeo es Black Bullion pero a un ritmo que no tiene nada que ver a cuando se iba to the moon.


----------



## Gusman (25 Sep 2020)

Ahora no quieren que la gente compre, quieren comprar ellos y luego vendérselo a los que ahora no compran.


----------



## tremenk (25 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>



como me molan estos videos de los gurus metaleros... se sabe de alguno mas importante?


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>



Malloney debió pillar el coronavirus. Es verdad que se envejece de repente. Maldita sea.


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Sep 2020)

Con esta gráfica se le tapa la boca a cualquiera, el día que todo pegue la gran Hostia, va a ser alucinante...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Sep 2020)

Y ya llega JPM a las 183.135.817 oz.

En lo que va de año, +21.785.426 oz.

NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group


----------



## Hoju (25 Sep 2020)

He comprado una onza de Chad en Apmex y me he sorprendido cuando el anverso , no está alineado con el reverso. Parece que está al revés completamente ¿ es esto normal? ¿ Se han confundido? Lo siento , si es una pregunta muy sencilla pero nunca había visto nada igual...

Adjunto imágenes


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> He comprado una onza de Chad en Apmex y me he sorprendido cuando el anverso , no está alineado con el reverso. Parece que está al revés completamente ¿ es esto normal? ¿ Se han confundido? Lo siento , si es una pregunta muy sencilla pero nunca había visto nada igual...
> 
> Adjunto imágenes
> Ver archivo adjunto 442296
> ...



Entiendo que te refieres a que anverso y reverso están alineados a 180º (6h) y no a 360º (12h): NumisWiki - The Collaborative Numismatics Project - Thousands Of Online Numismatic Books, Articles And Pages. die axis













Los francos CFA son así, a 6h, así que tranquilo: 5000 Francs CFA, Chad

Hay muchas monedas que son así. Yo diría que la alineación de 6h es csi sin excepción lo habitual históricamente. Aunque 12h sea lo común en estas onzas modernas. En moneda antigua es normal que estén incluso desviados (7 h, 5h, 9h, etc.).

Un saludo


----------



## Hoju (26 Sep 2020)

Que cosa mas rara... La verdad me parece mil veces más simétrico y estético a 12horas...
Pero supongo irá en función de gustos..
Gracias.. Me había asustado!!


----------



## romanillo (26 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A ver cómo se le explica esto al come mierda de rumanillo que se cree que si la plata cae a 13€/oz todos los burbujos vamos a ir raudos presas del pánico a venderle nuestra plata física a 10€/oz. @romanillo, échale un vistazo a las primeras páginas de este hilo mismo para que veas lo que pasó, atontao'. Que a partir de ciertos niveles la plata papel puede decir misa que los que tienen físico no lo sueltan (al precio que marcan los trileros).
> 
> Mis onzas siguen siendo las mismas que ayer y antes de ayer. Si eso un poco más, ya que hoy no me he aguantado y he cargado un poco a 23€ la pieza.




Haber quien le explica al superdotado de tombolillo que en este mismo foro cuando la plata estuvo mucho tiempo de los 400 a los 500 euros hace no tanto tiempo en el mismo foro de compra venta había gente vendiendo tubos a spot que no llegaban ni a los 14 euros onza y nadie los compro, solo le mandaron ofertas de mierda al chaval que vendía esos tubos al cual anime a que los vendiera en ebay a bastante mas precio aunque fuera una a una que estar intentando vendérselas a los desgraciados y miserables que les mandaban esas ofertas.

Haber quien le explica a este tío que se han estado vendiendo en tiendas durante mucho tiempo incluso poco antes de la pandemia por debajo de los 600 euros.


Que le pasa al tonto este, pareciera que tuviera un compra venta y esta rabiando por que si la plata cae en picado ya no va a colar lo de que me la quitan de las manos y meterle un sobre spot de la ostia que es lo que se ha estado haciendo últimamente, tampoco hay que echarle culpas a quien lo haya hecho, simplemente es oferta y demanda, pero si la demanda se va a tomar porculo la oferta vendrá sola..


----------



## romanillo (26 Sep 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Yo también he comprado unas britanias en honor a la predicción a 22.75 euros la unidad




Te llegas a esperar una semana mas y las habrias cogido por debajo de los 20 euros.


----------



## cdametalero (26 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Te llegas a esperar una semana mas y las habrias cogido por debajo de los 20 euros.



Sólo hice una pequeña compra para testear la tienda. También espero que en unos días/semanas caiga más y entonces recargar sin perder la cabeza


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Haber quien le explica al superdotado de tombolillo que en este mismo foro cuando la plata estuvo mucho tiempo de los 400 a los 500 euros hace no tanto tiempo en el mismo foro de compra venta había gente vendiendo tubos a spot que no llegaban ni a los 14 euros onza y nadie los compro, solo le mandaron ofertas de mierda al chaval que vendía esos tubos al cual anime a que los vendiera en ebay a bastante mas precio aunque fuera una a una que estar intentando vendérselas a los desgraciados y miserables que les mandaban esas ofertas.
> 
> Haber quien le explica a este tío que se han estado vendiendo en tiendas durante mucho tiempo incluso poco antes de la pandemia por debajo de los 600 euros.
> 
> ...



Además de embustero eres un analfaburro. *A ver* si aprendes primero a escribir si quieres tener un debate sano. Comparte capturas de pantalla de esa gente imaginaria vendiendo tubos de onzas a spot aquí en el foro y que nadie quería comprar. Si precisamente la plata que en este país penalizan su adquisición con ese impuesto revolucionario, un tubo a spot es un caramelito que te lo van a quitar de las manos y más si ofreces entrega en mano. Venderlas en eBay dice con el sablazo de eBay y PayPal...

Enseña capturas de facturas o transacciones de esas onzas físicas que hayas comprado en marzo a spot, anda y sino deja de dar por culo con el temita que eres un cretino cansino que nada más que aparece cuando la plata baja. Cuando va pa' arriba vas calladita como una buena puta.

Ya te lo han preguntado otros foreros y ahora te lo pregunto yo, cuál es tu punto? Que la plata *física* no vale pa' na'? Que la deberían estar regalando en la tapa de los Danoninos? Mójate y fundamenta tu posición. No me vale eso de que es que soy un "troll mother fucker y vengo a trollear". Aquí hay foreros como Depeche que decían que iba bajar y no solo bajó sino que lo clavó. En su hilo ha vuelto a decir que bajará y encima da fecha. Tú por el contrario te pasaste 6 meses diciendo porqueyolo que en agosto se iba a los 13€/oz y llegó agosto y nada. Tus 13€ siguen sin llegar pero tú ahí cual mosca cojonera.

Vamos a hacer algo, si tan seguro estás de que los 13€ llegarán me ofrezco a comprarte tus onzas físicas (formato bullion 1 oz de mints reconocidas) a 16€ en mano en Madrid. Me las vendes y las recompras abajo en 13€, 10€ o hasta 5€ y así haces negocio.


----------



## tremenk (26 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Haber quien le explica al superdotado de tombolillo que en este mismo foro cuando la plata estuvo mucho tiempo de los 400 a los 500 euros hace no tanto tiempo en el mismo foro de compra venta había gente vendiendo tubos a spot que no llegaban ni a los 14 euros onza y nadie los compro, solo le mandaron ofertas de mierda al chaval que vendía esos tubos al cual anime a que los vendiera en ebay a bastante mas precio aunque fuera una a una que estar intentando vendérselas a los desgraciados y miserables que les mandaban esas ofertas.
> 
> Haber quien le explica a este tío que se han estado vendiendo en tiendas durante mucho tiempo incluso poco antes de la pandemia por debajo de los 600 euros.
> 
> ...



pareces una cuenta multi para trollear de alguien de este hilo 

que esta bien no puede haber solo metaleros siempre alcistas.


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Sep 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> pareces una cuenta multi para trollear de alguien de este hilo
> 
> que esta bien no puede haber solo metaleros siempre alcistas.



Pues ya le vale. Para eso está forocoches o la guardería o veteranos de este mismo foro.

Aquí también hay peña bajista o novenirosarriba y mientras fundamenten su posición no hay problema. Pero es que este joputa nada más que aparece cuando cae. No tienen que ser un descalabro como el de esta semana. Con que retroceda -0,2 % ya salta la rana a dar por culo. Recuerda mucho a Racional.

Que sí, se le puede meter en el ignore y tal. Pero se supone que este subforo es uno de los pocos que se salva de trolles y niños rata.


----------



## Muttley (26 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Haber quien le explica al superdotado de tombolillo que en este mismo foro cuando la plata estuvo mucho tiempo de los 400 a los 500 euros hace no tanto tiempo en el mismo foro de compra venta había gente vendiendo tubos a spot que no llegaban ni a los 14 euros onza y nadie los compro, solo le mandaron ofertas de mierda al chaval que vendía esos tubos al cual anime a que los vendiera en ebay a bastante mas precio aunque fuera una a una que estar intentando vendérselas a los desgraciados y miserables que les mandaban esas ofertas.




Solo contesto para decir que lo que cuentas es incierto, por si hay alguien que haya llegado relativamente hace poco tiempo y se lo ha creído.

La onza de plata bullion 999 NO ha estado a la venta por menos de 14 euros en este foro. 
En fracciones de onza (búhos, maples) ha llegado a estar a 14,5-15 en Goldsilver en Agosto-Sept2018por tiempo limitadísimo y las monedas de kg a un mínimo 470 euros en los kookaburra/koala y elefante de Somalia de ese mismo año, lo que hace un precio de 14,6 onza en ese formato.
Eso sin contar gastos de envío.

Una cosa es que el spot de la plata baje. Puede ser.
Otra cosa es el mercado de metales físicos, donde llegados a cierto punto y como vimos en Marzo NO se replica el spot.
La onza más barata vendida en Marzo de este año con la plata a 12-13$ fue a 15 euros. 
Este es el suelo “fin del mundo”. 
Y duró unas 48horas en los primeros momentos de las bajadas. Luego ya empezó a estar totalmente desajustada del spot y moverse en los 20 euros pelados, con solo unas pocas monedas a la venta.

Mi opinión es que evidentemente es ocasión para ahorrarse unos euros si la plata baja lo suficiente para volver a poner el bullion 999 en los 20-21 euros pelados. 
Pero yo sinceramente no veo más abajo el precio (el físico).
Las tiendas lo sacan directamente del mercado de venta o bien lo venden con un +21% y un +30% añadido para cubrir su posición corta de stock.

He estado olisqueando por un montón de páginas de análisis técnico y dan el soporte de muy largo plazo del oro a 1820$. 
Si hacemos caso ese nivel y el oro no baja de ahí la plata no parece que baje de los 21,9$.

Personalmente me es algo indiferente. 
Ya tengo el bullion que necesito (salvo algunas para completar colecciones en marcha como las queen beastse) y las monedas de plata que me podrían interesar no se correlacionan apenas con el spot de todas formas.


----------



## Tichy (26 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Además de embustero eres un analfaburro. *A ver* si aprendes primero a escribir si quieres tener un debate sano.



Lo bueno de los "haber" es que simplifican mucho la identificación de ninis multinick.


----------



## Beto (26 Sep 2020)

Me ha parecido interesante

Javier Calicó, hablar de dinero es precioso


----------



## Aro (26 Sep 2020)

¿Qué opináis de vender unas onzas de plata por eBay?

Supongo que no hay que aceptar PayPal, porque dicen que ahí el vendedor está perdido si el comprador quiere estafarle.

¿Algún consejo?


----------



## The Grasshopper (26 Sep 2020)

Creo que el método más seguro de venta es Wallapop en este momento además de este foro


----------



## Suburban2 (26 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de vender unas onzas de plata por eBay?
> 
> Supongo que no hay que aceptar PayPal, porque dicen que ahí el vendedor está perdido si el comprador quiere estafarle.
> 
> ¿Algún consejo?



Ahora mismo está bien. Con PayPal tienes qué mandar el artículo certificado, así no pierdes y si el estafador reincide lo pillan.

Ultimamente me ha ido muy bien el el Cara a Cara, eBay lo qué tiene es que es práctico y no tienes qué malvender. Sablazo de la casa y de PPal mediante.

Acabo de vender una coleccion de 3p victorianos y un chelín ídem a muy buen precio, con los compradores muy contentos.


----------



## Hoju (26 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Solo contesto para decir que lo que cuentas es incierto, por si hay alguien que haya llegado relativamente hace poco tiempo y se lo ha creído.
> 
> La onza de plata bullion 999 NO ha estado a la venta por menos de 14 euros en este foro.
> En fracciones de onza (búhos, maples) ha llegado a estar a 14,5-15 en Goldsilver en Agosto-Sept2018por tiempo limitadísimo y las monedas de kg a un mínimo 470 euros en los kookaburra/koala y elefante de Somalia de ese mismo año, lo que hace un precio de 14,6 onza en ese formato.
> ...



Hablas de que ya tienes el bullion que necesitas...entiendo q cada persona tiene su limite e imagino que tienes una cantidad que te protege de cualquiera reset monetario...

Se puede saber cómo distribuyes tu colección? Tienes oro también? Que proporcion respecto a la plata?

Yo me puse un objetivo 1000 oz plata y 100 oz. Oro ojalá pueda conseguirlo...


----------



## Daviot (26 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Solo contesto para decir que lo que cuentas es incierto, por si hay alguien que haya llegado relativamente hace poco tiempo y se lo ha creído.
> 
> La onza de plata bullion 999 NO ha estado a la venta por menos de 14 euros en este foro.
> En fracciones de onza (búhos, maples) ha llegado a estar a 14,5-15 en Goldsilver en Agosto-Sept2018por tiempo limitadísimo y las monedas de kg a un mínimo 470 euros en los kookaburra/koala y elefante de Somalia de ese mismo año, lo que hace un precio de 14,6 onza en ese formato.
> ...




Efectiviwonder, a 16 pillé yo unas onzas este marzo pasado, pero sólo 1 día, al día siguiente se lo pensaron mejor y las subieron bien de precio.



ReferenceProductQuantityUnit priceTotal price*Items (tax incl.)*479,55 € *Shipping & handling (tax incl.)*0,00 € *Total*479,55 € kk20-31.1gr/ A3.11PM 1 oz silver KOOKABURRA 2020 $1 Australia
1516,01 €240,15 €gui19/ B731 oz silver THE SPADE GUINEA 2019 EAST INDIAN COMPANY £1
1515,96 €239,40 €

DateCarrierWeightShipping costTracking number03/17/2020STORAGE --0,00 €-


----------



## romanillo (27 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Además de embustero eres un analfaburro. *A ver* si aprendes primero a escribir si quieres tener un debate sano. Comparte capturas de pantalla de esa gente imaginaria vendiendo tubos de onzas a spot aquí en el foro y que nadie quería comprar.



Pregúntale a Acredito si no recuerdo mal, que experiencia tuvo al vender onzas de plata por el foro, vendía tubos completos si no recuerdo mal, podría estar confundido en el forero pero si no recuerdo mal fue el, puso tubos y salían a menos de 14 euros, no los vendió, le ofrecíais menos.

También he visto poner plata en diferentes formatos bajo spot y no la habéis comprado si tan valiosa es y tan convencidos estáis de que subirá a millones tan fácil como comprarla y si no queréis esos formatos la lleváis a la refinería, por unos 20 o 30 euros el kg la tenéis refinada en 999 e incluso la podéis convertir en lingote por algo mas.





TomBolillo dijo:


> Enseña capturas de facturas o transacciones de esas onzas físicas que hayas comprado en marzo a spot, anda y sino deja de dar por culo con el temita que eres un cretino cansino



No hace falta que ponga nada, todo el mundo sabe que antes de la pandemia en el mismo degoldsilver se vendían monedas de 1kg en menos de 500 euros.

Parece que el único cretino que hay aquí eres tu, no se que cojones de interés tienes en hacer ver a todo el mundo que la plata vale tanto dinero y que nunca se vende a menos, parece que tuvieras una tienda de plata por lo cansino y mentiroso que eres en cuanto a este tema.

igual engañas a algún novato pero los que seguimos el precio de la plata sabemos que estuvieron a ese precio antes de la pandemia, como también sabemos que llego a bajar mas, también es cierto que cuando vieron que seguía bajando la quitaron de en medio, es normal ellos la habían comprado mas cara y no querrían perder dinero, pero si los precios continúan bajos durante bastante tiempo ellos compraran a ese precio bajo y no les importara vender a precio bajo añadiendo su ganancia.




TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya te lo han preguntado otros foreros y ahora te lo pregunto yo, cuál es tu punto? Que la plata *física* no vale pa' na'? Que la deberían estar regalando en la tapa de los Danoninos? Mójate y fundamenta tu posición.




Mi posición es muy básica, si la plata va a bajar por que comprarla cuando esta en lo mas alto, mejor esperar a que baje, entiendo que tu tengas algún tipo de interés y quieras que la gente compre a precios altos con sobre spot desproporcionado, pero podrías hacerlo con un poco mas de mesura, así no se te notaria tanto.




TomBolillo dijo:


> Vamos a hacer algo, si tan seguro estás de que los 13€ llegarán me ofrezco a comprarte tus onzas físicas (formato bullion 1 oz de mints reconocidas) a 16€ en mano en Madrid. Me las vendes y las recompras abajo en 13€, 10€ o hasta 5€ y así haces negocio.




Podríamos hacer otra cosa diferente, total ya que estamos puestos en estas cosas...


Como tu estabas seguro de que la plata subiría sin parar y que nunca bajaría pues a los foreros que hayan comprado cuando tu insistías en eso de que la plata iba a la luna mientras yo les decía que esperasen que no era el momento de comprar.

A esos foreros que hayan comprado cuando estaba a 28 euros la onza pues que te pasen facturas y les mandas generosamente para compensar tu analfabetismo lo que llevan perdido ahora que podrían estar comprando por debajo de los 23 euros onza, seria una manera de redimirte.


Como se puede apreciar en mensajes anteriores yo les dije que esperasen y ahora podrían comprar mas barato que cuando les dije tened paciencia, por lo tanto mis consejos han sido millones de veces mas valiosos hasta el momento que la mierda que vas soltando tu.


----------



## Muttley (27 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Hablas de que ya tienes el bullion que necesitas...entiendo q cada persona tiene su limite e imagino que tienes una cantidad que te protege de cualquiera reset monetario...
> 
> Se puede saber cómo distribuyes tu colección? Tienes oro también? Que proporcion respecto a la plata?
> 
> Yo me puse un objetivo 1000 oz plata y 100 oz. Oro ojalá pueda conseguirlo...



Bueno, lo primero es tener invertido dinero que no se va a necesitar en un periodo medio pongamos 5 años mínimo.
Esto no es para dar un pelotazo. Para ello mejor papelitos, apalancamiento etc.
La segunda regla es que si no lo posees....no es tuyo. Toca tus onzas.
Y da igual lo que ponga un papel. El papel se puede “mojar.

Cada uno tiene una capacidad de ahorro y de inversión, y dependerá de será lo que se puede tener en metales. Por supuesto no debe ser lo único en lo que confiar/invertir/proteger, es decir la vieja norma de no poner todas las manzanas en la misma cesta.

La evolución suele ser de la siguiente manera.
A lo largo de años y las etapas están superpuestas.
Es común para oro y plata.

-Asegurar una buena base .
Algunos lingotes, monedas bullion 999 de la corriente. Cuanto menos premium mejor.
La idea es la mayor cantidad de plata al menor precio.
Hay gente que opta también por duros por ejemplo. Ya va en gustos.
En el caso del oro, se empieza por soberanos, Alfonsinas, 20FF, Vrenelis, Krugers.
Monedas fáciles, con salida y minimo spot.

-Adornar.
Una vez que ya se ha conseguido la etapa uno, o al menos hay una base y empezamos a conocer más monedas, más series...ya empezamos a pagar un poco más por lo que nos gusta. Dos o tres eurillos más por onza.
Unas pandas. Kookas antiguas a buen precio. Lunares. Algunas libertades. Africanas.
Buscamos 2 ozs u otros tamaños, siempre fijándonos en las menores tiradas.
Se busca el sacar un poco más que el spot en el tiempo. Se buscan diseños más atractivos y
se empiezan a formar colecciones (incluso sin pretenderlo) y a buscar lo que nos falta.
No son colecciones “profesionales“ ni súper difíciles o caras.
En el caso del oro, se buscan pandas o fracciones, rusas, americanas (gaudens, Indians...), Libertades.

-Coleccionismo
Aqui hay dos tipos de personas
1- Los que siguen buscando moneda de inversión 999 plata o similar al gusto con premium o súperpremium (pandas antiguos, lunares I, rusas....) monedas gradadas, series muy limitadas, proofs etc. Completan colecciones. Se buscan años concretos, monedas concretas, calidades concretas. No todo vale. Mismo con el oro.
2-Los que se pasan a moneda histórica y numismática: cada uno lo que le guste, escudos españoles de oro, rarezas americanas, 8 reales, británicas y francesas SXVIII o anterior, medievales o griegas/romanas. Otro mundo vamos.

Yo tras unos 7 años, estoy a medias de la etapa 2 y la 3.
Y dentro del Coleccionismo más en la 1. Aunque no hago ascos a la 2, pero SOLO en oros españoles. La plata antigua no me atrae ni la moneda medieval, Romana o griega sea plata u oro. Ni la miro.

Qué que tengo yo? Bueno, lo que me ha ido cuadrando en función de las oportunidades que he tenido. No se si es lo ideal o no. Pero a mi me cuadra y seguro que cada uno tiene una idea totalmente distinta, igualmente válida.
Oro: 50% bullion, 40% de premium.10% de super premium.
Plata: 30% bullion puro y lingotes. 60% de semi premium y premium. 10% de super premium.
Proporción: 80:1
El tener una proporción en bullion en oro amplia permite tener fondo de armario para conseguir liquidez inmediata en caso de necesidad. Es protección y dinero puro.
Sin embargo la plata no es tan liquida, por eso mi exposición a bullion en plata es porcentualmente es menor.

He conocido a algunos ( pocos) que se quedaron en la fase 1. Bullion total y terminan con 1000 maples, ASEs, lingotes...y no pasan de ahí. Buscan peso.
Pero como digo no hay fórmula, lo que cuadre y nos haga estar cómodos.

Buen objetivo te pones.
Es más fácil las 1000 de plata que las 100 de oro
Las 100 de oro es un objetivo muy ambicioso. Pero depende de tu poder adquisitivo claro.
No todo el mundo tiene 1700 euros ”de sobra y que no va a necesitar” cada mes para gastarse en una onza de oro.
Y a ese ritmo, tardarías 8 años y pico. Por supuesto bullion pelado.
Y solo comprando oro sin gastarse la “calderilla“ en la plata claro.
Es una carrera fondo. Hay que comprar poco a poco cuando se abran oportunidades.

En cuanto a números totales de nuevo. Que te haga sentir cómodo.
Para unos será mucho, para otros poco.
Mi objetivo personal es completar pensión con oro y plata ya que creo que las pensiones cuando me toque serán exiguas.

En este mundo hay muchas formas diferentes de hacer las cosas bien a nuestro estilo.
El que estés leyendo esto y no en un foro de trading intra-día, ya garantiza que tienes muchas posibilidades de hacerlo bien a tu manera, te formarás tus gustos y actuarás conforme a ello y a tus posibilidades.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pregúntale a Acredito si no recuerdo mal, que experiencia tuvo al vender onzas de plata por el foro, vendía tubos completos si no recuerdo mal, podría estar confundido en el forero pero si no recuerdo mal fue el, puso tubos y salían a menos de 14 euros, no los vendió, le ofrecíais menos.
> 
> También he visto poner plata en diferentes formatos bajo spot y no la habéis comprado si tan valiosa es y tan convencidos estáis de que subirá a millones tan fácil como comprarla y si no queréis esos formatos la lleváis a la refinería, por unos 20 o 30 euros el kg la tenéis refinada en 999 e incluso la podéis convertir en lingote por algo mas.
> 
> ...



Dos foreros más arriba te han puesto precios de las onzas bullion que se podían pillar *en marzo 2020 (a partir del día 13)* y en las primeras páginas de este hilo también se podía ver casi en tiempo real cómo se iba comportando el mercado en ese entonces... Pero tú a lo tuyo de que se ha podido comprar onzas a 13-14€. Yo hablo de marzo tras la oficialización de la pandemia y tiempos posteriores. Que se haya podido pillar onzas bullion por debajo de ese precio en épocas anteriores me faltan datos para asegurarlo (yo empecé en este mundillo tarde). Pero sí, lo supongo si la plata ha estado pasando por periodos prolongados de lateralidad o antes del 2011. Ya eso que nos lo cuenten los mayores.

La plata está semana se llevó un hostión es verdad pero ni ha sido en agosto, ni ha llegado a los 13€ que tu vociferabas tan alegremente y sin fundamento alguno. Y si llegara de nuevo a esos niveles, qué te hace creer que va a haber bullion en formato de 1 oz y de mints reconocidas a 13-14-15€?
Vuelvo y te remito a un par de mensajes más arriba y a principios del hilo. Si ahora casi estamos igual que marzo con confinamientos duros en Australia e Israel y con países como el UK, Francia y España que a punto están de que las vuelvan a confinar.

[Sigo hablando de marzo 2020 y posterior]

Ahora vienes y sueltas que sí se ha podido pillar plata a 13€ en otros formatos (supongo que te refieres a granalla, cubertería, junk silver) y hasta mandas a la peña a que vaya a fundir y refinar esos formatos. Manda huevos! Si la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí tiramos más por onzas bullion de mints reconocidas y por lo tanto más líquidas. Eres un intoxicador porque como te han dicho más arriba, quién llegue nuevo por aquí igual y hasta se termina creyendo las sandeces que dices no solo en este hilo sino en cualquiera que en este subforo se escriba sobre metales. Y no siendo suficiente con el por culo que das en los hilos ya existentes y en vista de que casi todo el subforo te tiene en el ignore por cansino y gilipollas, vas y te pones a crear los tuyos propios o a colgarte medallitas de otros como en el hilo de Depeche.

Yo aquí estoy como otros tantos para aprender y afortunadamente hay foreros que aportan información valiosa por lo que soy humilde y no vengo a dármelas de enterado como tú. En serio te crees que aportas algo? Si ya todos sabemos que eres el bufón iRacional y que nunca trabaja del subforo.

Y me tomo la molestia de ponerme a contestarte y a rebatirte porque ya cansa de estar leyendo todas las gilipolleces que escribes. Tonto que soy en vez de ponerte en el ignore como ya han hecho otros tantos que al final se han cansado de discutir con un ceporro de tu calaña. Aquí entono el mea culpa.

Vamos a hacer algo para dejar aquí el tema. Cuando lleguen tus tan cacareados 13€/oz nos enseñas las brillantes onzas bullion de mint reconocidas que hayas podido pillar por 14€. Estaré encantado de recoger mi zasca. Ojo, onzas bullion ya que no me vale morralla que haya que mandar a fundir, refinar y formatear que luego termina saliendo más caro el perro que el collar.


----------



## Pintxen (27 Sep 2020)

A mí que baje algo no me preocupa. Como dicen algunos compañeros yo he llegado a pillar varios tubosde plata a 16 € la onza. Ahora está a 23, si yo pillo la misma cantidad a este precio me sale la onza a 20-21 €. Aunque bajase a 13, yo aprovecharía para cargar y esa media bajaría. O es que alguien se piensa que va a quedarse para siempre en 13 €?
Yo cuando necesite vender todos mis M.P. seguramente ya no exista el euro y tendré que hacer cálculos de cuánto se ha revalorizado mi "inversión" y cuánto valdría en ese momento haber tenido lo que gasté en billetes de 50 € sujetos con una gomita. Ahí está el kit de la cuestión. Hay gente que tiene la respetable afición de coleccionar sellos, o figuritas de comic, o chapas de cerveza, pero tienen un problema cuando se quieran desacer de su colección, pero yo cuando quiera vender parte o el total de mis monedas no tendré problema, a parte del gustazo que da recibir el paquete, abrirlo y tocar tus nuevas adquisiciones...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2020)

tiene que ser jodido que el nini tenga mas patrimonio del que vas a tener en toda tu vida trabajando, teniendo ademas el nini la mitad de años que tu.

Otros 3500 eurelios me acaban de cascar esta semana del registro de lo que tengo en la costa, lo de Granada capital ya lo pague hace un par de meses.

Me estan desangrando con la herencia, ahora tendre que recuperarme una vez empiece a entrar nuevamente dinero de los alquileres, con la pandemia salieron todos los estudiantes espantados.

Mientras mis pisos generan dinero estando yo tumbado, vosotros a trabajar y luego ya si teneis tiempo podeis seguir entrando en el foro a decir que soy todo el que entre diciendo algo que no os guste.


En realidad yo creo que la perspectiva con la que me veis esta equivocada, yo creo que los ninis sois vosotros, gente con excasa cultura financiera que se pasan la vida trabajando para no tener nada, gente que os meteis 10 horas de trabajo sin que el jefe os pague las extras por que sois un grandes trabajadores y teneis que ir faldando de lo currantes que sois.

Luego conforme salis del trabajo al bar a dejarse alli en dos cubatas el sueldo de 5 horas de las 10 que habeis estado trabajando como cerdos, asi podeis desahogaros y criticar a los ninis que no tienen ganas de trabajar jajajaja que triste vida teneis.


----------



## Hoju (27 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tiene que ser jodido que el nini tenga mas patrimonio del que vas a tener en toda tu vida trabajando, teniendo ademas el nini la mitad de años que tu.
> 
> Otros 3500 eurelios me acaban de cascar esta semana del registro de lo que tengo en la costa, lo de Granada capital ya lo pague hace un par de meses.
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad si tienes la vida resuelta, te admiro . Sea por herencia o lo que sea, yo es lo que quiero conseguir y para ello hace falta huevos y saber administrarse muy bien, además de algo de suerte en los momentos clave.

Esperemos que yo pueda conseguirlo, para ello estoy luchando.

¿cuantas casas tienes si se puede saber?


----------



## Hoju (27 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero es tener invertido dinero que no se va a necesitar en un periodo medio pongamos 5 años mínimo.
> Esto no es para dar un pelotazo. Para ello mejor papelitos, apalancamiento etc.
> La segunda regla es que si no lo posees....no es tuyo. Toca tus onzas.
> Y da igual lo que ponga un papel. El papel se puede “mojar.
> ...



Gracias por la amplia respuesta .

Al principio iba un poco desorientado y compré algunas monedas de plata con premium...total , para 2-3 € adicionales..voy a seguir de esta manera, pero comprando mas bullion y quizás algún premium como pequeño hobbie y ver monedas diferentes. Siempre calidad 999 

La verdad las 1000 de plata son relativamente asequible, las 100 de oro quizás me he motivado mucho, pero es una cantidad que me fijé en mi cabeza como meta y que si consiguiera sería realmente feliz. Lo veo viable en unos 15-20 años , pero no creo que tenga tiempo a conseguirlo porque estimo que para esa fecha el oro estará tan caro que ya no será asequible, no obstante , estamos en ello.

A veces me entra la prisa para recolectar y casi mis ahorros los dedico a las monedas , mas que a la inversión en bolsa, creo que a estas oportunidades no le quedan más de 5 años , el reloj ya está en la cuenta atrás....

Enhorabuena a todos los que hicieron su trabajo.

Luego si viene el boom de los metales y una burbuja metalera aprovecharé para venderlos y cambiarlo por real state , aprovechando así el cambio de tendencia y consiguiendo la apreciada tranquilidad financiera, como bien explica Maloney en su libro "guia para invertir en oro y plata"


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Sep 2020)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (27 Sep 2020)

Se pudieron pillar en marzo a estos precios, pero duró poco.
Al día siguiente ya estaban todas un poco más caras y de otras no había.
Fue algo "especial" y que si se vuelve a repetir, seguro que no ofertan estos precios.
Y tal como está todo, es dudoso que vuelvan esos precios. No tendría sentido ni razón. 
Se han imprimido muchos papelitos, que en algún momento llegarán a los precios de todo.
Y de algunos activos, etc, más que a otros.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Gracias por la amplia respuesta .
> 
> Al principio iba un poco desorientado y compré algunas monedas de plata con premium...total , para 2-3 € adicionales..voy a seguir de esta manera, pero comprando mas bullion y quizás algún premium como pequeño hobbie y ver monedas diferentes. Siempre calidad 999
> 
> ...



Infórmate. Cuidado al comprar, mira bien, no caigas en euforia, pero tampoco en pereza. 
Ya que si no tienes, el tiempo va en tu contra.
Ves al precio barato que puedas conseguir. Lo primero es lo primero, luego ya vendrán las florituras, si se puede.
Mira las subastas, se puede sacar un buen precio, bajo spot. Y con las garantías, factura y certificado. Si no tienes mucha experiencia, te puede venir bien. Ahora mismo hay tres en curso, que vencen en pocos días (Cayón, SolerLLach, AureoCalicó). Ahí tienes donde mirar y elegir algo.
Comprueba las características de las monedas en la página numista. Para poder saber lo que tiene y poder valorar lo que estás dispuesto a pagar y que no haya sorpresas. Ya que cada moneda tiene un peso y una pureza que te indicará el peso fino.
Y poco a poco puedes ir avanzando, sin prisa y sin pausa.
Aquí en el foro puedes aprender mucho. También comprar. Aunque para empezar primero tendría una experiencia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2020)

La descripcion que no caricatura ha sido bastante acertada y lo sabes, ale a dormir que mañana tienes que levantarte temprano para ir a trabajar por no mas de 30 euros al dia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Pues la verdad si tienes la vida resuelta, te admiro . Sea por herencia o lo que sea, yo es lo que quiero conseguir y para ello hace falta huevos y saber administrarse muy bien, además de algo de suerte en los momentos clave.
> 
> Esperemos que yo pueda conseguirlo, para ello estoy luchando.
> 
> ¿cuantas casas tienes si se puede saber?




Empezando por la costa dos casas grandes en urbanizaciones premium, mas cuatro cocheras, dos locales que ibamos a convertir en piso pero no pudimos y cuatro trasteros.

Esto en principio seria para venderlo todo, quizas deje una de las casas, esto no me produce dinero solo es una sangria, solo de ibi de una de las cocheras creo que pago mas de 150 euros, un atraco, por las casas se pagan unos 400 euros de ibi por cada una, mas que cualquier piso de granada.

Dificil sera vender con la ruina que viene, si no se puede vender ahora lo aguantare, es posible que alquile a extranjeros, estos si pagan, jamas alquilaria estas propiedades a los autoctonos, alli solo hay ruina ahora mismo con el virus.


En Granada capital tengo tres pisos alquilados y en el que vivo yo, es decir cuatro pisos, alquilados a una media de 600 euros al mes, solo alquilo a estudiantes, estos si producen dinero y ademas muy facil, menos el año pasado que con el coronavirus salieron los estudiantes espantados y como no fui muy cabron del todo viendo lo que hicieron otros caseros pues me jodi y no me porte mal con ellos.


Tambien hay dos cocheras y dos locales, esto no queria venderlo mi padre, como mucho dejare uno de los locales que me viene bien para cuatro tonterias que hago, para llevarme trastos y incluso para cuando quedo con alguna que no quiero que sepa ni donde vivo.


Teniamos al principio mas locales y mas cocheras, los fui vendiendo y de ese dinero iban saliendo los pisos del centro de granada, todo vino de una historia y unos juicios en los que un juez obligo a una constructora a pagar a sus trabajadores con ladrillo, la constructora pretendia darse en quiebra y no pagar a nadie, el juez dijo que de eso nada y los trabajadores triunfaron, era yo bien pequeño, no tendria mas de 8 años, creo que fue otra crisis que tuvo España.


Que trabajen los viejunos estos si quieren que a mi no me hace falta.

Pero de vez en cuando me aburro y tengo que hacer mis cosillas, ahora estoy liado con unas oposiciones, quiero aprobarlas pero no tengo ninguna presion, si salen bien y si no salen pues a otra cosa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2020)

Te defines a ti mismo, suele ser normal en gente ya tan mayor, anda y ve al cuarto de baño a quitarte los pelos de la nariz y las orejas, te piensas que no se dan cuenta pero dan mucha grima, veras como mañana cuando vayas a trabajar tus compañeros te aguantan un poco mas la mirada, hay que intentar cuidarse y dar sensacion de tio aseado hombre.


----------



## Muttley (27 Sep 2020)

Por favor, los insultos y los debates que no aporten al hilo de oro y plata , os pediría que los tengáis por mensaje privado o que abráis un hilo nuevo.
Os lo agradezco.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Sep 2020)

Hay paz en la viña.

Hombre, a todos nos gustaría no tener que trabajar.
Hacer cuentas de cuándo retirarse no es sencillo, suponiendo que se tengan probabilidades.
Pero claro, si no tienes un patrimonio heredado no se puede hacer eso. Por tanto, no se puede acusar a quien no lo tiene de ser tonto 
Pero si lo puedes hacer, bien hecho. Si no tienes descendencia, pues te patearás lo que tus padres y abuelos trabajaron. 
No tendría sentido emplear tu tiempo en negocios de otros si tienes de sobra. Ni tampoco en uno tuyo, si no tienes esa avaricia que tienen muchos, que están forrados y siguen trabajando en sus negocios hasta que el reloj de arena está casi vacío. Cada cual...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Hay paz en la viña.
> 
> Hombre, a todos nos gustaría no tener que trabajar.
> Hacer cuentas de cuándo retirarse no es sencillo, suponiendo que se tengan probabilidades.
> ...




Conozco a uno que esta bien jodido, una enfermedad chunga, el tio no para de ahorrar dinero, ha juntado ya tres pisos que tiene alquilados y va a por el cuarto, cualquier dia me llaman para el entierro pero sigue embribonado que no es capaz de soltar ni 50 euros del puño con una modelo delante, eso lo he visto yo, el tio con sus 50 euros en el puño y acabar no subiendo, varias veces he visto la misma escena, no se ni para que cojones lleva el dinero encima si luego incluso pide cocacola en lugar de un cubata por que le cobran en este sitio un eurillo menos.

Un familiar de mi padre que era multimillonario se iba a la pasteleria a comprar las tortas que salian quemadas por que se las vendian mas baratas, sus nueras son las que se estan fundiendo ahora el pastizal que llego a acumular.

Mi madre no tenia esas cosas, cosa que le entraba por el ojo cosa que se traia para la casa, comida nunca falto, pero me he dado cuenta que esto va por familias y tiene mucho de lo que se ve desde chico, en la familia de mi madre en cuanto ha comida todo es generosidad, llegas para una visita de cinco minutos y te sacan una mesa de comida para picotear que ni en noche buena veran en otras casas.

En cambio en la familia de mi padre ni agua te sacan con la pasta que tienen todos, mi padre tambien iba del mismo patron, por suerte mi madre supo capotearlo bien durante toda la vida.

Una pena lo que le paso a mi madre, no habria tenido problema en vivir con ella 50 años mas, del mismo modo que tuve suerte con lo que vino despues, yo creo que fue ella la que me echo una mano y se llevo, tanta paz lleve como me ha dejado.


----------



## Perquesitore (28 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tiene que ser jodido que el nini tenga mas patrimonio del que vas a tener en toda tu vida trabajando, teniendo ademas el nini la mitad de años que tu.
> 
> Otros 3500 eurelios me acaban de cascar esta semana del registro de lo que tengo en la costa, lo de Granada capital ya lo pague hace un par de meses.
> 
> ...



Lamento que tu madre falleciera sin poder gastar su fortuna, digo yo que ganada con esfuerzo. Tal ves eso debiera hacerte pensar antes de hablar así apersonas que disfrutarán su jubilación y su dinero, no como tu madre. Y con esto quiero decirte, que ojo..nadie está libre de eso...a lo mejor te mueres antes de disfrutar tu herencia. Creo que estás cantando victoria un poco pronto ya que según tus propias palabras, eres un jovenzuelo....y otra cosa, si me permites el comentario: Piensa que tú eres una mierdecilla al lado de otros que son verdaderamente ricos. Posiblemente en este foro. Seguro que los hay y no te dicen cuánto tienen...no como tú, que ya sabe medio mundo que tienes 8 o 10 propiedades cagás y no paras de decirlo. No te gustaría que te hablaran así. Supongo.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Sep 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Lamento que tu madre falleciera sin poder gastar su fortuna, digo yo que ganada con esfuerzo. Tal ves eso debiera hacerte pensar antes de hablar así apersonas que disfrutarán su jubilación y su dinero, no como tu madre. Y con esto quiero decirte, que ojo..nadie está libre de eso...a lo mejor te mueres antes de disfrutar tu herencia. Creo que estás cantando victoria un poco pronto ya que según tus propias palabras, eres un jovenzuelo....y otra cosa, si me permites el comentario: Piensa que tú eres una mierdecilla al lado de otros que son verdaderamente ricos. Posiblemente en este foro. Seguro que los hay y no te dicen cuánto tienen...no como tú, que ya sabe medio mundo que tienes 8 o 10 propiedades cagás y no paras de decirlo. No te gustaría que te hablaran así. Supongo.



Me recuerda al clapham y sus chevis del 50 y multipropiedades en la Habana que las iba a restaurar y sacar no sé cuántos dólares al mes


----------



## cuidesemele (28 Sep 2020)

Anda, el precio baja y los commercials reducen cortos?

Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED


----------



## Muttley (28 Sep 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Anda, el precio baja y los commercials reducen cortos?
> 
> Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED





Una explicación...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Sep 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Anda, el precio baja y los commercials reducen cortos?
> 
> Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED



Joder. Por fin hablamos de MP´s, GRACIAS


----------



## Muttley (28 Sep 2020)

¿Cuánto oro queda por extraer en el mundo?


El oro es, sin ningún género de dudas, uno de los metales preciososmás cotizados del mundo. Muchos inversores ven una gran oportunidad en su adquisición, supone un importante símbolo de poder y, por supuesto, es fundamental en la industria tecnológica, lo que lo convierte en uno de los elementos más valiosos del mercado. Sin embargo, como todo elemento que procede del interior de la Tierratiene fecha de caducidad. Por ello, la pregunta es sencilla: ¿cuánto oro queda por descubrir?

Fue durante el pasado mes de agosto cuando el oro alcanzó su precio máximo, superando por primera vez los 2.000 dólares por onza (unos 1.718 euros). Echando un vistazo a los datos de 2019, se observa que durante el pasado año se extrajeron un total de 3.531 toneladas, es decir, un 1 por ciento menos que en 2018. Pero lo más importante no es el dato total, sino el comparativo con respecto a los anteriores años: *así, es que es la primera disminución anual de la producción desde 2008.*

Este dato ha dado lugar a que algunos expertos comiencen a pensar *en la posibilidad de que ya se haya alcanzado la capacidad de extracción máxima en un añ*o, lo que podría ser un indicativo de que el total de oro que queda en el interior de nuestro planeta está comenzando a llegar a su final. Sin embargo, muchos otros defienden que este dato no es suficiente para llegar a tan dramática conclusión, pues simplemente puede ser una reducción mantenida a largo plazo en los próximos años.

Las empresas que se dedican a la extracción de oro dividen en dos conceptos cuánta cantidad queda en el interior de la Tierra. *Por un lado, las reservas, que sería todo aquel oro descubierto y que, en este momento, se podría extraer siendo viable económicamente la operación (menor coste de extracción que el precio que se pagará por él en el mercado); por otro, los recursos, ese oro descubierto cuya extracción no es rentable en estos momentos, pero sí lo será en un futuro.*








Es importante señalar que los recursos se convierten en reservas con el paso de los años, fundamentalmente cuando la tecnología avanza abaratando los costes de extracción del oro. Y, además, es importante tener en cuenta que también pueden existir numerosas minas de oro aún no descubiertas en el interior de la Tierra, lo que puede suponer que las cantidades que se estiman que aún quedan antes de agotar el total de oro existente puede ser aún mayores, según explica 'BBC'.
Según las estimaciones del Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos, *se calcula que el total de reservas de oro que aún queda por extraer es dealrededor de 50.000 toneladas. Teniendo en cuenta que históricamente se calcula que se han extraído unas 190.000 toneladas de oro, estaríamos hablando de que aún quedaría un 26 por ciento del total de oro por extraer. Si se siguiera extrayendo al mismo ritmo de 2019, aún quedaría suficiente oro como para los próximos 15 años. Eso sí, sin tener en cuenta todos los recursos disponibles ni los yacimientos que se encuentren en un futuro.*


*Descubren el mayor yacimiento de oro del mundo... y está en mitad del espacio*
RUBÉN RODRÍGUEZ
Se trata de un asteroide llamado '16 Pysche' y que tiene tal cantidad de oro que su valor es de 10.000 cuatrillones de dólares, que serían unos 1,3 billones por persona en la Tierra

Tal y como indica el Consejo Mundial del Oro, la mina más productiva del mundo es la Nevada Gold Mine (EEUU), con un total de 115,8 toneladas de oro producido, seguida de Muruntau (Uzbekistán) con 66 toneladas y Olimpiada (Rusia), con 43,2 toneladas. Pueblo Viejo (República Dominicana), con 30,6; Lihir (Papúa Nueva Guinea), con 27,4; Cadia Valley (Australia), 27,1; Gresberg (Indonesia), con 26,8; Kibali (Congo), con 25,3; Loulo-Gounkoto (Mali), con 22,2; y Boddington (Australia), con 21,9 , son las minas que más oro producen del mundo.
Eso sí, la posibilidad de que sigamos descubriendo yacimientos de oro no es para nada descabellada. De hecho, hace unos meses la NASAhalló un asteroide que ya es, oficialmente, la mayor reserva de oro del mundo conocido. Llamado '16 Pysche', se encuentra entre Marte y Saturno y su composición podría hacer millonaria a toda la población de la Tierra. Compuesto fundamentalmente de oro, pero también de otros metales pesados de gran valor como es el caso del hierro o el níquel, su valor asciende, ni más ni menos, que a 10.000 cuatrillones de dólares. Casi nada. Eso sí, traerlo a la Tierra ya es harina de otro costal.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Sin acritud te lo digo, vas llamando viejos corroídos a unos cuantos pero el que parece un abuelo cebolleta eres tú machote, ya habrás contado 40 batallitas, o más.
> 
> Aluego borro esto que ya hay bastante basura.



El modus operandi es similar al otro personaje que decía que en agosto estaría en los 13 y que también se la pasa llamándonos viejos y tontos a todos nosotros por comprar mp físicos y que él sí es el más listo y se mea encima de todos nosotros. De hecho si os fijáis se van relevando. Cuando uno por fin se calla y deja de dar por culo entonces aparece el otro.

Y aprovecho el inciso para compartir algo relacionado con el hilo y que seguro le va a gustar al rumano porque va muy en la línea de lo que pregona. Si el problema no está en lo que se dice sino en las formas


----------



## mr_nobody (28 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> ¿Cuánto oro queda por extraer en el mundo?
> 
> 
> El oro es, sin ningún género de dudas, uno de los metales preciososmás cotizados del mundo. Muchos inversores ven una gran oportunidad en su adquisición, supone un importante símbolo de poder y, por supuesto, es fundamental en la industria tecnológica, lo que lo convierte en uno de los elementos más valiosos del mercado. Sin embargo, como todo elemento que procede del interior de la Tierratiene fecha de caducidad. Por ello, la pregunta es sencilla: ¿cuánto oro queda por descubrir?
> ...



Yo lo de "cazar esteroides" a dia de hoy lo veo ciencia ficción pero dentro de tal vez 100-200 anhos sea posible por lo que eso de transferir oro a futuras generaciones en forma de herencia habría que analizarlo bien si es un buen negocio o no.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Sep 2020)

Entre oro y criptos......  

*Arbistar: la caída de un presunto Ponzi español con 120.000 afectados*

Arbistar: la caída de un presunto Ponzi español con 120.000 afectados


Prometiendo a sus inversores alcanzar la libertad financiera, Arbistar 2.0, una empresa española con sede en Tenerife dedicada a las criptomonedas, consiguió atraer a miles de personas a su plataforma. El pasado 12 de septiembre, la compañía emitió un comunicado en el que culpando a un fallo informático, informaba de que se veía obligada a congelar las cuentas de sus 120.000 clientes. De facto, esto significa que nadie puede recuperar el dinero ingresado en el sistema de Arbistar. Aunque la compañía se ha comprometido a devolver lo invertido escalonadamente, algunos de los clientes de Arbistar ven difícil la recuperación de su capital y ya están organizando medidas judiciales contra la empresa por presuntos delitos de estafa.

Santiago Fuentes Jover, el máximo dirigente de Arbistar, ya tiene experiencia a la hora de lidiar con acusaciones de índole judicial. En 2017, la Audiencia Nacional condenó al exresponsable de Finanzas Forex, Germán Cardona Soler, conocido como el Madoff español a 13 años y tres meses de prisión por la estafa piramidal con la que defraudó 350 millones de euros a 180.000 personas entre 2007 y 2010. Santiago Fuentes ocupaba el cargo de director de expansión de Finanzas Forex. Fuentes, cuya misión era impartir conferencias para captar clientes para el esquema piramidal, quedó absuelto en el juicio.

El cierre de la plataforma ha llegado ya a los despachos de abogados de la mano de un centenar de clientes que buscan como recuperar su inversión. “La mayoría de las personas que han contactado con el despacho han invertido bitcóin en la plataforma. Los casos van desde 0,1 bitcóins (910 euros) a diez de estas monedas (91.000 euros) que ahora mismo no pueden recuperar. Ya no es que no puedan obtener la supuesta ganancia que iban a tener, es que estamos hablando de que no pueden recuperar el dinero que invirtieron”, comenta la abogada Conchi Viera, dirigente del bufete de abogados homónimo. En estos momentos, Conchi Viera Abogados está preparando una demanda por lo penal que ya representa a más de 100 inversores de Arbistar.

El negocio de Arbistar está basado, en teoría, en el arbitraje de criptodivisas. Es decir, comprar en un mercado una criptodivisa como puede ser un bitcóin y venderlo en otra plataforma distinta a un mayor precio que al que se ha adquirido. Para aquellos que depositaran sus bitcóins en Arbistar, se les prometían rentabilidades del 1% diarias. La compañía –que no ha respondido a las preguntas de este diario– vendía a sus clientes suscripciones anuales del software informático encargado de hacer esa tarea de arbitraje.

La empresa, que cuenta con un club de fidelidad en el que los usuarios antiguos ganan dinero por cada usuario que traigan, presume de obtener rendimientos gracias a una tecnología con la que “ganar es la única opción”, según figura en su web. Los afectados, por el contrario, acusan a Arbistar de orquestar un clásico esquema piramidal en el que los rendimientos de los usuarios antiguos no vienen de las inversiones sino de las aportaciones de los nuevos.

Según las estimaciones de Tulip Research, organismo dedicado al análisis de compañías en busca de estafas en el entorno blockchain, Arbistar podría haber llegado a movilizar 1.000 millones de dólares (852 millones de euros).

La empresa ha advertido a sus clientes que en el caso de que un cliente decida emprender acciones judiciales contra la empresa, esa supuesta devolución del dinero que dijo estar dispuesta a acometer, se vería paralizada “hasta que se determine la resolución judicial”.

“Lo que están prometiendo desde Arbistar es devolver el dinero en plazos, en concreto en julio de 2021 y otro en julio de 2022. Es una propuesta a cambio de aceptar renunciar a cualquier acción legal contra ellos. Pero parece bastante complicado que si hoy no se tiene cinco bitcóins se vayan a tener en julio del año que viene”, detalla Viera.

Esta propuesta de reembolso fue modificada por otra pocos días después. Arbistar cambió el método de reembolso, ofreciendo a parte de los usuarios devolver el dinero en productos de la misma empresa entre los que se incluyen Arbicoin, una moneda digital creada por ellos mismos, o ingresos de dinero que se harían a nombre de los usuarios en el club de fidelización. En función de la fecha de ingreso en la plataforma, los inversores tienen unas condiciones u otras para recuperar el dinero que depositaron.

Los ahorradores que invirtieron en Arbistar tienen ahora varias alternativas, tal y como explica la abogada: “Pueden no hacer nada, y esperar a ver qué pasa. Aceptar el acuerdo que ofrece Arbistar y que se pague o no se pague, confiando en que de aquí a dos años devuelva el dinero. La tercera es que las investigaciones de la policía de Tenerife terminen y las lleven a juzgado para ver si hay delito. Y la última, es acudir a un abogado para que estudie el caso y acelere el proceso”.

*“PUEDE ACABAR CON ELLOS A LA FUGA EN EL PRIMER AVIÓN QUE SALGA”
Afectado*
Manuel, residente en Dublín, es uno de los inversores de Arbistar. El pasado mes de julio depositó 0,7 bitcóins en la plataforma, el equivalente entonces a unos 7.000 euros. “Conocí la plataforma hace un año pero no me dio confianza. Sin embargo, me enteré de que llevaban meses pagando puntualmente todos los sábados”, afirma. En cuanto se conoció la congelación de las cuentas, Manuel pasó a ser uno de los administradores de un grupo de Telegram que cuenta ya con 1.700 afectados. “Al principio había incredulidad. Creo sinceramente que metieron mano en las cuentas de la empresa. Habrá un remanente, pero no podrán pagar a todos e intentan ganar tiempo para conseguir más ingresos o tal vez irse. La mala gestión puede acabar con ellos yéndose lo más lejos posible en el primer avión que salga”, advierte. El inversor profundiza sobre la devolución del dinero captado que ha estado haciendo Arbistar y dice que cuando la empresa ha devuelto algo, han sido cantidades irrisorias, “han pagado 1.100 cuentas”. “Yo los 0,7 bitcóins, los voy a luchar, pero dudo que los vaya a tener de vuelta”, concluye.
*Legislación*
La Comisión Europea anunció la semana pasada la primera normativa sobre criptomonedas y las plataformas en las que se negocian en la Unión Europea, con la que se pretende evitar fraudes a los ahorradores.

Santiago Fuentes Jover


----------



## Muttley (28 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> JPMorgan to pay a record $1 billion to settle market-manipulation charges, report says | Markets Insider
> 
> Cerca de 1000 millones de dólares de multa (1B americano) para nuestros amiguetes de JPMorgan por hacer spoofing en el trading de metales preciosos.
> El rejón en dinero real son 43,5M de onzas.
> ...



Y aquí nada más y menos que en Bloomberg TODA la historia.
Básicamente se resume en que han empleado tácticas que normalmente se usan contra la asociaciones mafiosas y criminales en vez de las habituales de la SEC.

Inside the JPMorgan Trading Desk the U.S. Called a Crime Ring

“8:39:56 a.m.: Smith enters an offer to sell seven contracts for silver futures. He asks $17.575 an ounce.

8:40:06 a.m.: Smith places 13 more offers — not to sell, but to buy 91 contracts. They were at prices from $17.555 to $17.565, just below Smith’s unfilled sell offer.

8:40:09 a.m.: Within less than seven-tenths of a second, Smith begins to get buyers for his seven contracts and starts canceling the 13 buy offers.”

But more than a decade later, the sequence was singled out by prosecutors as the beginning of what they *described as an eight-year conspiracy*.


----------



## Gamelin (28 Sep 2020)

Alguien sabe donde comprar plata fina para fundir?


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Sep 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde comprar plata fina para fundir?



Pregunta al rumano que no trabaja que igual te apaña 34 kg por 400 cholos / kg


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Sep 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde comprar plata fina para fundir?



Pues en cualquiera de las tiendas habituales (coininvest, el andorrano, degussa....) puedes comprar lingotes de plata pura... se puede saber para que la quieres fundir?


----------



## Forcopula (28 Sep 2020)

Se van a implementar medidas antifalsificación en las próximas Britannias de oro y de 1 oz de plata

- Una pequeña imagen que según la rotes muestre un candado o un tridente.
- Un pequeño microtexto rodeando la imagen
-Lineas y patrones en el metal.

Abajo pego la noticia completa en inglés.

The Royal Mint has unveiled new gold bullion coins which can be authenticated as genuine by moving them in the light.

The new edition Britannia coins go on sale from October 19 with new anti-counterfeit features, including intricate designs which make them very difficult to replicate.

Demand for gold has surged during the economic uncertainty over the past six months as investors look for “safe haven” assets.

The Royal Mint said it has seen website sales of gold Britannia coins increase by 236% from April to September when compared with the same period in 2019.

Customers can verify the new Britannia range by rotating the coins in the light.

[https://content]A Royal Mint employee examines a coin (Royal Mint/PA)

The features include:

– A latent image. First introduced on the £2 coin, the latent image acts like a hologram and changes from a padlock to a trident when the coin is seen from different angles.

– Micro-text. The inscription Decus et Tutamen, which translates to “an ornament and a safeguard”, surrounds the figure of Britannia, and is created using specialist lasers.

– Tincture lines depicting colours and patterns on metal.

The range includes a one-ounce gold bullion coin and half, quarter and tenth-ounce gold coins, as well as a one-ounce silver coin.

The coin prices will depend on changes in the gold price, and the Mint said exact pricing will be given when the coins are available to purchase in October.

It said the average paid for a Britannia coin since January is £1,483.

The Royal Mint was one of the first Mints in the world to use advanced picosecond lasers – used in medicine and aerospace – for the production of coins. This technology enables it to create complex designs using indents which are 200 times narrower than the width of a human hair.

The Mint said the tiny indents enable it to create spectacular effects – such as the movement of waves seen in the background of the Britannia coins.

Andrew Dickey, divisional director of precious metals for the Royal Mint, said: “Our Britannia bullion range is already one of the most sought after in the world, and these innovative new security features make it even more appealing for investors.

Gordon Summers, chief engraver at the Royal Mint, said: “By focusing on the natural reflection of the metal, and using advanced new technology, we have created a unique and highly safe coin which gives customers complete confidence.”


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Se van a implementar medidas antifalsificación en las próximas Britannias de oro y de 1 oz de plata
> 
> - Una pequeña imagen que según la rotes muestre un candado o un tridente.
> - Un pequeño microtexto rodeando la imagen
> ...



Buena medida. Esto me ha recordado a una medida de seguridad que tienen las Krugers de plata y que pasa desapercibida a la mayoría. Igual ya se ha comentado por aquí. Pego foto a ver si la podéis encontrar


----------



## Daviot (28 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buena medida. Esto me ha recordado a una medida de seguridad que tienen las Krugers de plata y que pasa desapercibida a la mayoría. Igual ya se ha comentado por aquí. Pego foto a ver si la podéis encontrar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 444676



Nos dejas en ascuas.


----------



## Forcopula (28 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buena medida. Esto me ha recordado a una medida de seguridad que tienen las Krugers de plata y que pasa desapercibida a la mayoría. Igual ya se ha comentado por aquí. Pego foto a ver si la podéis encontrar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 444676



Los puntitos debajo de la pata? La verdad es que no sabía de ninguna medida de seguridad en los krugers de plata jajaja


----------



## Gamelin (28 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues en cualquiera de las tiendas habituales (coininvest, el andorrano, degussa....) puedes comprar lingotes de plata pura... se puede saber para que la quieres fundir?



Necesito que sea en bruto. Bolas o polvo o como sea el formato. No es para fundirla es para hacer un experimento. Pero quiero una plata fina lo menos tratada posible, no se si me explico.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Los puntitos debajo de la pata? La verdad es que no sabía de ninguna medida de seguridad en los krugers de plata jajaja



Buen ojo. Aunque lo que pueden parecer puntitos en realidad es la palabra "Krugerrand". Miradlo con lupa y lo podréis comprobar. Pongo foto con la palabra en círculo rojo.


----------



## Daviot (28 Sep 2020)

Lo cual nos lleva a la importancia de tener unas buenas lupas.

Yo recomiendo una de 5 aumentos que es lo que utilizan los certificadores de monedas para ver la moneda en su conjunto y con luz incorporada por su puesto.

Y otra lupa también con luz de al menos 20X para ver todas estas pequeñas medidas antifalsificación.


----------



## Aro (28 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Se van a implementar medidas antifalsificación en las próximas Britannias de oro y de 1 oz de plata
> 
> - Una pequeña imagen que según la rotes muestre un candado o un tridente.
> - Un pequeño microtexto rodeando la imagen
> ...



¿Qué pureza tienen las britannia de plata? Porque en algunos sitios pone 0.9999, pero yo tenía entendido que eso solo lo tenían las de Canadá.


----------



## Forcopula (28 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Qué pureza tienen las britannia de plata? Porque en algunos sitios pone 0.9999, pero yo tenía entendido que eso solo lo tenían las de Canadá.



Que yo sepa tienen 0.999 las que son a partir de 2012 (hasta entonces tenían 0.950), pero décimas arriba abajo la verdad es que no es determinante para mi aunque entiendo que haya gente para la que sí


----------



## asqueado (28 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buen ojo. Aunque lo que pueden parecer puntitos en realidad es la palabra "Krugerrand". Miradlo con lupa y lo podréis comprobar. Pongo foto con la palabra en círculo rojo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 444704




Cuando se realiza la copia o falsificacion de una moneda, o de cualquier otra cosa, salen todos los relieves que tenga, antes generalmente siempre salian un poquito mas pequeña y por consiguiente pesaba menos y su diametro tambien era algo menor, por eso siempre se decia comprobacion del peso y micrometro. Hoy en dia cada dia salen mas adelantos y ya esta en el mercado una silicona de microfusion que no reduce la pieza, por lo que ahora pueden sacar la pieza tal como es.

FUSI-MOLD - Página oficial




.


----------



## PLACOINS (28 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buen ojo. Aunque lo que pueden parecer puntitos en realidad es la palabra "Krugerrand". Miradlo con lupa y lo podréis comprobar. Pongo foto con la palabra en círculo rojo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 444704





TomBolillo dijo:


> Buen ojo. Aunque lo que pueden parecer puntitos en realidad es la palabra "Krugerrand". Miradlo con lupa y lo podréis comprobar. Pongo foto con la palabra en círculo rojo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 444704



Muy buena aportación . Estas cosas, como tantas otras que aportan multitud de compañeros, se agradecen y nos ayudan . Por cierto, este detalle en la pieza de 2017 no aparece , o al menos la mía no lo tiene , las posteriores si. A ver si algún compañero pudiese corroborar la afirmación que he hecho, acerca de la del 2017 . Gracias a todos . Un saludo


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buen ojo. Aunque lo que pueden parecer puntitos en realidad es la palabra "Krugerrand". Miradlo con lupa y lo podréis comprobar. Pongo foto con la palabra en círculo rojo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 444704




Superinteresante. Muchas gracias


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 Sep 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Que yo sepa tienen 0.999 las que son a partir de 2012 (hasta entonces tenían 0.950), pero décimas arriba abajo la verdad es que no es determinante para mi aunque entiendo que haya gente para la que sí



Tenían pureza 0.958, la cual curiosamente es una pureza standard llamada plata Britannia como a la pureza 0.925 se le llama plata Sterling o esterlina.

La pureza Britannia sustituyó a la Sterling en 1697 por orden del Parlamento británico como standard obligatorio para La Plata forjada. 

Esa es la explicación a la pureza raruna 0.958 de las Britannias de hace años.

En 1720 ante las quejas de los plateros por ser demasiado blanda esa mezcla volvieron a legalizar la Sterling .925 por ser más resistente y la Britannia paso a ser opcional.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Buen ojo. Aunque lo que pueden parecer puntitos en realidad es la palabra "Krugerrand". Miradlo con lupa y lo podréis comprobar. Pongo foto con la palabra en círculo rojo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 444704



Por añadir algo, parece que los puntitos se añadieron a partir de 2017. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (29 Sep 2020)

Por 20 € tenéis microscopios usb led. Lo ves en el pc o móvil. 
El rango es de 40x-1000x.
Una buena lupa va bien porque es coger y mirar. Y con el otro ya, para verlo todo bien.
Ya miraré eso del kruguerrand a ver cómo se ve y lo pongo.


----------



## Pintxen (29 Sep 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Necesito que sea en bruto. Bolas o polvo o como sea el formato. No es para fundirla es para hacer un experimento. Pero quiero una plata fina lo menos tratada posible, no se si me explico.



Cómprate las onzas más baratas y ya tienes plata pura.


----------



## cuidesemele (29 Sep 2020)

Meet The Mastermind Behind JPMorgan's Gold And Silver Manipulation "Crime Ring"


----------



## estupeharto (29 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Por 20 € tenéis microscopios usb led. Lo ves en el pc o móvil.
> El rango es de 40x-1000x.
> Una buena lupa va bien porque es coger y mirar. Y con el otro ya, para verlo todo bien.
> Ya miraré eso del kruguerrand a ver cómo se ve y lo pongo.



Efectivamente pone KRUGERRAND

y debajo parece que hay otra inscripción.

Su hermano no lo tiene


----------



## Daviot (29 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Efectivamente pone KRUGERRAND
> 
> y debajo parece que hay otra inscripción.
> 
> ...



Ese Krugerrand es el de 2017 ?


----------



## PLACOINS (29 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Ese Krugerrand es el de 2017 ?



Debe de ser posterior 18 , 19 ... Yo tengo el de 2017 y como dije antes, no presenta la leyenda KRUGERRAND. En los posteriores de 2018 y 2019 si lo tiene , pero las otras letras que ha fotografiado Estupeharto no consigo verlas .


----------



## estupeharto (29 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Ese Krugerrand es el de 2017 ?



Es del 2020


----------



## estupeharto (29 Sep 2020)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Debe de ser posterior 18 , 19 ... Yo tengo el de 2017 y como dije antes, no presenta la leyenda KRUGERRAND. En los posteriores de 2018 y 2019 si lo tiene , pero las otras letras que ha fotografiado Estupeharto no consigo verlas .



Se ven con el microscopio de 1000X. A simple vista o con lupa no se distingue.
Bueno, dicen que tiene 1000x, a saber.
Lo cierto es que se ve de todo. Te miras la piel o cualquier cosa y ves de todo. 
Es bastante útil


----------



## estupeharto (30 Sep 2020)

¿Alguien tiene el medidor de ultrasonidos AS860?




Me lo he comprado, pero tras probarlo un poco, me parece que no funciona bien.
Las instrucciones están en inglés, pero las sigo y tocando los botones vas viendo lo que hace.
Si alguien lo tiene podemos intercambiar comentarios, aquí o por privado.


----------



## PLACOINS (30 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se ven con el microscopio de 1000X. A simple vista o con lupa no se distingue.
> Bueno, dicen que tiene 1000x, a saber.
> Lo cierto es que se ve de todo. Te miras la piel o cualquier cosa y ves de todo.
> Es bastante útil



Entonces es normal que no lo consiga ver. Estoy mirando con una x10....


----------



## Aro (30 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se ven con el microscopio de 1000X. A simple vista o con lupa no se distingue.
> Bueno, dicen que tiene 1000x, a saber.
> Lo cierto es que se ve de todo. Te miras la piel o cualquier cosa y ves de todo.
> Es bastante útil



¿Nos haces alguna recomendación de compra?
Tengo hace tiempo pensado comprar uno, para temas de huerta, y con tus consejos podré ir viendo opciones.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Sep 2020)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Entonces es normal que no lo consiga ver. Estoy mirando con una x10....



Éste es. 16 € me costó


----------



## Fomenkiano (30 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el medidor de ultrasonidos AS860?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 446002
> 
> ...



Yo también lo compré y me vino sin el gel de ultrasonido, compré uno similar y no sé hasta qué punto el tipo de gel afecta a la medida. El forero que lo recomendó decía que llevaba trabajo usarlo. ¿Alguien conoce algún tutorial para comprobar onzas de oro y plata? También me preocupa que el gel o el propio transductor dañen la moneda.


----------



## Muttley (30 Sep 2020)

Para el bueno de Maloney, su ratio onza oro/plata es 1:500 debido a que la plata está más minusvalorada que el oro para acumular.



Yo estoy en 1:80 bajando en los últimos seis meses de 1:100.
Mi estrategia se basa en que ya no compro bullion puro (es decir, el número de monedas de plata se ha reducido al comprar premium o super premium solo) com lo que cada oro que compro me reduce el ratio y además es porque el oro es muchísimo más líquido.

Por supuesto coincido que la plata está regalada y el oro...barato.
Idealmente es como lo explica el bueno de Mike en el vídeo:
Por debajo de 1:50 se acumula oro porque está porcentualmente más barato....pero...cuando fue la última vez que llegó a ese ratio? fue en 2011 con la plata disparada (lo que no hacia al oro “regalado“ como se comprobó posteriormente) y 4 veces en los últimos 20 años.

Mi receta práctica es: se compra oro cuando se pueda.
La plata se compra ”regalada” (y lo ha estado los últimos 6 años) y el oro cuando se pueda.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Sep 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> Yo también lo compré y me vino sin el gel de ultrasonido, compré uno similar y no sé hasta qué punto el tipo de gel afecta a la medida. El forero que lo recomendó decía que llevaba trabajo usarlo. ¿Alguien conoce algún tutorial para comprobar onzas de oro y plata? También me preocupa que el gel o el propio transductor dañen la moneda.



Te había respondido por privado.
El gel no tiene porqué dañar las monedas. Yo compré uno italiano (TecnoCarta) que no contiene materiales abrasivos, ni irrita ni grasa. Se puede usar en la piel y es soluble en agua.
Supongo que no viene porque igual viene en avión y no les dejan o algo así.

Las instrucciones en inglés. Aunque se entiende.
Ya había una cosa mal. Para calibrar pone que le des a una tecla. Y esa no es. Hay que darle a "enter cal".
Lo he calibrado con la muestra.
Y también con una de oro, poniendo la velocidad y grosor. Pero me lee el doble de grosor cuando mido.
Creo que no funciona bien. Pero habrá que seguir mirando a ver si es otra cosa


----------



## Daviot (30 Sep 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> Yo también lo compré y me vino sin el gel de ultrasonido, compré uno similar y no sé hasta qué punto el tipo de gel afecta a la medida. El forero que lo recomendó decía que llevaba trabajo usarlo. ¿Alguien conoce algún tutorial para comprobar onzas de oro y plata? También me preocupa que el gel o el propio transductor dañen la moneda.



Así es. Hace poco mirando las características de uno ponía que no se utilizara sobre monedas porque te podías cargar su valor numismático o seminumismático. Era indicado más bien para lingotes.

Supongo que el gel en sí no le causa daños sino cuando vas a retirar los restos de gel con algún papel o algo.


----------



## timi (30 Sep 2020)

Buenos días
dejo esto

La caída del dólar apenas ha comenzado.


----------



## Aro (30 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Éste es. 16 € me costó
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 446025



Link o referencia para encontrarlo un poco más fácil?

Gracias


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Link o referencia para encontrarlo un poco más fácil?
> 
> Gracias



https://www.amazon.es/Kranich-USB-2-0-Digital-Microscopio-Magnificador/dp/B07432Q6YW


----------



## estupeharto (30 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> ¿Nos haces alguna recomendación de compra?
> Tengo hace tiempo pensado comprar uno, para temas de huerta, y con tus consejos podré ir viendo opciones.



Había puesto el modelo 2 mensajes más arriba.
Lo compré en amazon.
Hay varios modelos similares.
He visto uno que tiene el conector USB que se gira y tiene también conector tipo C, que para mi móvil me habría ido bien el mismo cable.
Ese modelo no lo tenía, pero utilizo un cable adaptador que ya tenía para poder ver micro SD en el móvil.

Hay que tenerlo sí o sí. Vale para todo.
Tema salud, por ejemplo te puedes ver cualquier cosa que tengas, aunque sea en la espalda, hacer una foto, guardar, etc. higiene, etc. ver cualquier cosa.
Flipas con lo que se.
Miras algo a simple vista y no ves nada. Lo amplías y entonces ves lo que hay.
Muy útil y recomendado.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Link o referencia para encontrarlo un poco más fácil?
> 
> Gracias



En la foto puse que se viera la marca.
Picas en amazon, pones microscopio usb y la marca y te saldrá ese. Y otros similares

Edito
Veo que Justo Bueno, te puso el enlace.


----------



## mabv1976 (30 Sep 2020)

Buenos días compañeros metaleros, habrá que sopesar con calma la importancia de esta noticia...

**Edito, he visto que el forero Muttley ya lo había posteado

JPMorgan pagará 920 millones de dólares por manipulación de mercados de bonos y metales preciosos


Por Abhishek Manikandan y Michelle Price

29 sep (Reuters) - JPMorgan Chase & Co (NYSE:JPM) accedió a pagar más de 920 millones de dólares y admitió haber cometido una infracción para cerrar investigaciones por manipulación de mercado en Estados Unidos, por sus operaciones en futuros de metales y valores del Tesoro, dijeron autoridades el martes.

El histórico acuerdo entre varias agencias acaba con un riesgo de regulación que ha pendido sobre el banco durante varios años y marca una victoria para los esfuerzos del gobierno de reprimir el comercio ilegal en el mercado de futuros y metales preciosos.

JPMorgan pagará 436,4 millones de dólares en multas, 311,7 millones de dólares en restitución y más de 172 millones de dólares de devolución, dijo el martes la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Mercancías (CFTC), el mayor acuerdo al que ha llegado el regulador de derivados.

Entre 2008 y 2016, JPMorgan se involucró en un patrón de manipulación del mercado de futuros de metales preciosos y de futuros de bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, dijo la CFTC.

Los operadores colocaban en un lado del mercado órdenes que nunca pretendían ejecutar para crear una falsa impresión de interés comprador o vendedor que elevara o redujera los precios, según el acuerdo.

Esta práctica manipuladora, que está diseñada para crear la ilusión de demanda o falta de ella, se conoce como "spoofing".

Algunas de las operaciones se hicieron por cuenta propia de JPMorgan, mientras que en ocasiones los operadores manipularon el mercado para facilitar las transacciones de clientes de los fondos de cobertura, dijo la CFTC.

El banco no identificó, investigó y detuvo el comportamiento, pese a que un nuevo sistema de vigilancia alertó de los problemas en 2014, dijo la agencia.



"La conducta de los individuos mencionados en las resoluciones de hoy es inaceptable y ya no están en la empresa", dijo Daniel Pinto, copresidente de JPMorgan y presidente ejecutivo de banca corporativa y de inversión.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Sep 2020)

Soy cliente de Coininvest, Edelmetalle, Eldorado y varias nacionales etc.., pero de CelticGold no....¿ que tal son ?....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Sep 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Soy cliente de Coininvest, Edelmetalle, Eldorado y varias nacionales etc.., pero de CelticGold no....¿ que tal son ?....



Son de fiar, les he comprado oros y platas, mucho de ambos y sin problema alguno. Los oros te lo mandan desde la propia Alemania que es donde tienen la sede social. La plata, sin embargo, la envían desde una de esas repúblicas bálticas de nombre evocador. Donde la plata no es sometida al latrocinio del IVA. Por lo que tienes que pagarles el envío aparte del pedido y hay que hacer dos pagos, si no controlas ingles puede resultar algo engorroso. Por lo demás 100% recomendables


----------



## MIP (30 Sep 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Soy cliente de Coininvest, Edelmetalle, Eldorado y varias nacionales etc.., pero de CelticGold no....¿ que tal son ?....



Son gente seria en las ocasiones que he tratado con ellos.


----------



## romanillo (30 Sep 2020)

Otra vez cayendo la plata, hace valles en los que caen las gacelillas indefensas y perdidas, desde los picos se suben los cazadores a pegar pedradas a esas gacelillas que caen victimas de la avaricia.

Típica gacelilla que sube al pico mas alto para luego caer despeñada y ver como una vez acaba esparramada en ese valle desde mas arriba la apedrean sin piedad.


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Son de fiar, les he comprado oros y platas, mucho de ambos y sin problema alguno. Los oros te lo mandan desde la propia Alemania que es donde tienen la sede social. La plata, sin embargo, la envían desde una de esas repúblicas bálticas de nombre evocador. Donde la plata no es sometida al latrocinio del IVA. Por lo que tienes que pagarles el envío aparte del pedido y hay que hacer dos pagos, si no controlas ingles puede resultar algo engorroso. Por lo demás 100% recomendables



¿A cuanto sale el envío a España? Y otra pregunta, que me gusta ir captando la opinión de los conforreros... para ir aprendiendo... con diferencia de precio mínima, para una compra de 2 tubos aprox ¿alguna preferencia entre Canguros, Britanias, Krugers o Filarmónicas? Quiero decir, si hay algún motivo para no comprar las onzas más baratas... Gracias.


----------



## Gusman (30 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Otra vez cayendo la plata, hace valles en los que caen las gacelillas indefensas y perdidas, desde los picos se suben los cazadores a pegar pedradas a esas gacelillas que caen victimas de la avaricia.
> 
> Típica gacelilla que sube al pico mas alto para luego caer despeñada y ver como una vez acaba esparramada en ese valle desde mas arriba la apedrean sin piedad.



Le llamas caida a bajar 10 dolares? Me pregunto si vas a dar por el culo cada vez que baje su cotizacion unos miserables euros. Tan miserables como tu.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Sep 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Te había respondido por privado.
> El gel no tiene porqué dañar las monedas. Yo compré uno italiano (TecnoCarta) que no contiene materiales abrasivos, ni irrita ni grasa. Se puede usar en la piel y es soluble en agua.
> Supongo que no viene porque igual viene en avión y no les dejan o algo así.
> 
> ...



Yo compré uno, y la verdad es que en monedas va fatal. Al ser la superficie rugosa no me hace una lectura buena. Solo vale para superficies lisas tipo lingotes. Eso sí te sirve para comprobar comparativamente, es decir si tienes un kruger que sabes que es bueno y te da X, en otro kruger puesto el chirimbolo en el mismo sitio te tiene que dar lo mismo.


----------



## Tichy (30 Sep 2020)

No quería alimentar al troll, pero lo malo es que últimamente aparece por aquí bastante gente novata y con no demasiado criterio que le puede llegar a hacer caso y tomar decisiones poco acertadas.

Yo soy de los que he animado en más de una ocasión a mirar las cosas con perspectiva y no lanzar las campanas al vuelo, pero es que esto ya es demasiado. Hoy baja la plata unos míseros 20 céntimos (en USD) respecto a ayer y aparece el figura con sus idioteces, cuando estuvo calladito el lunes que subió casi un dólar la onza respecto al cierre de la semana pasada y ayer martes casi medio dólar. En total, lleva la semana subiendo dolar y pico respecto al cierre del viernes y aparece para mentir e intoxicar diciendo que "otra vez cayendo la plata" ¿dónde está la caída?.

Si se aburre, váyase de putas, que parece que es una actividad que disfruta, pero no intoxique a los poco informados con idioteces sesgadas, por favor.


----------



## Gusman (30 Sep 2020)

O que siga preparando la oposicion a ver si dentro de 20 aÑos consigue aprobarla.


----------



## Forcopula (30 Sep 2020)

El troll es un troll reconocido, él mismo ha dicho que lo es y que no había que tomarlo en serio.

Hay que intentar ignorarle, pero es verdad que algún novato le puede tomar en serio. También os digo que si un novato le toma en serio cuando el resto de foreros ofrece argumentos razonados y se discute desde la razón, pues allá él..


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Sep 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> No quería alimentar al troll, pero lo malo es que últimamente aparece por aquí bastante gente novata y con no demasiado criterio que le puede llegar a hacer caso y tomar decisiones poco acertadas.
> 
> Yo soy de los que he animado en más de una ocasión a mirar las cosas con perspectiva y no lanzar las campanas al vuelo, pero es que esto ya es demasiado. Hoy baja la plata unos míseros 20 céntimos (en USD) respecto a ayer y aparece el figura con sus idioteces, cuando estuvo calladito el lunes que subió casi un dólar la onza respecto al cierre de la semana pasada y ayer martes casi medio dólar. En total, lleva la semana subiendo dolar y pico respecto al cierre del viernes y aparece para mentir e intoxicar diciendo que "otra vez cayendo la plata" ¿dónde está la caída?.
> 
> Si se aburre, váyase de putas, que parece que es una actividad que disfruta, pero no intoxique a los poco informados con idioteces sesgadas, por favor.



Cualquier persona con cierto criterio se da perfecta cuenta de ante que sujeto estamos, con solo leer tres lineas de lo que escribe. Tanto de su cara A “el poli malo” como su cara B “el poli peor”. Si movido por los desvaríos de este botarate cambias tu decisiones de inversión, merecido tienes los futuros remordimientos por las oportunidades perdidas. Esto respecto a los novatos. En referencia a los usuarios habituales, el uso moderado de la herramienta del ignore es mano de santo. Desde que puse a ambas personalidades en el ignore, el foro es una maravilla. Únicamente me llegan lejanos ecos de la existencia del tarambana bipolar, por que los compañeros a los que leo con interés, insisten en citarle. Si no fuera por este detalle sin importancia, el innombrable habría desaparecido de foro para siempre.!Bueno! miento, el foro no es del todo una maravilla por que echo de menos las aportaciones de compañeros como @Long_Gamma o @Spielzeug que se prodigan menos últimamente


----------



## estupeharto (30 Sep 2020)

También tenemos que darnos cuenta de que es un foro libre, y si alguien entra y da su opinión, ¿qué puede pasar?
Si es una chorrada, quien lo lea se dará cuenta. Sobre todo si se repite. 
Y si no lo es y aporta algo a alguien pues ahí queda. 
Yo no entraría en mucha historia con eso. Salvo que de cada 10 mensajes, 5 fueran morralla, porque entonces sí que daría un trabajo extra. Pero para esos casos, el ignore lo solucionaría rápido. Aunque el nivel podría bajar.
También hay mucha gente en la sombra, que lee o que participaba hace años/meses y ahora prefiere estar al margen o en el anonimato.
Esa también puede ser la causa de que haya menos post interesantes.
Aunque también es lógico, pues los temas se repiten. Y llega un momento que la gente pasa página de alguna manera.

En cuanto a que llegue alguien y tome decisiones equivocadas por leer algún comentario en particular de alguien. Bueno, como ha dicho Forcopula hace un rato, el que haga eso, se la pegará igualmente aunque no lo lea. Si no te informas bien y encima en un foro como este con tanta información, te quedas con la mala circunstancial, pues qué le vamos a hacer.
Tampoco creo que pase mucho eso.

Bueno, señores, abróchense los cinturones que entramos en octubreeee.
Quien lo hubiera dicho....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ¿A cuanto sale el envío a España? Y otra pregunta, que me gusta ir captando la opinión de los conforreros... para ir aprendiendo... con diferencia de precio mínima, para una compra de 2 tubos aprox ¿alguna preferencia entre Canguros, Britanias, Krugers o Filarmónicas? Quiero decir, si hay algún motivo para no comprar las onzas más baratas... Gracias.



29,74 € para la plata. En lo referente al oro creo recordar que me ha cobrado alrededor de 25 -28 €, tendría que míratelo en la factura para decírtelo exactamente.
Respecto a la otra pregunta, a mi personalmente la que salga más económica en cada momento. Con preferencia a las que no tengan el careto de la anciana en el reverso. O sea, los más económico entre krugerrand, American eagle, o filarmónicas. Ahora si tienes posibilidad de eagles a buen precio pues ni lo dudes. Y si ya te quieres dar un gusto Libertades de Mexico, siempre libertades... me recuerdan lo que nuestra Casa Nacional de Moneda y etc, podría hacer y no hace por que no les sale de los funcionariales adminículos reproductivos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Son de fiar, les he comprado oros y platas, mucho de ambos y sin problema alguno. Los oros te lo mandan desde la propia Alemania que es donde tienen la sede social. La plata, sin embargo, la envían desde una de esas repúblicas bálticas de nombre evocador. Donde la plata no es sometida al latrocinio del IVA. Por lo que tienes que pagarles el envío aparte del pedido y hay que hacer dos pagos, si no controlas ingles puede resultar algo engorroso. Por lo demás 100% recomendables



He pillado al final en esa web y en GoldSilver.be....tal vez el ultimo pedido antes de que todo estalle....


----------



## mabv1976 (30 Sep 2020)

Hace años que por motivos diversos no participo en el foro, lo de este aburrido ya lo viví hace años con un tal Racional que era un troll descarado, no me extrañaría que fuera el mismo, lo mejor es el ignore y si alguien mueve su dinero en función de lo que este grillao diga pues...


----------



## mabv1976 (30 Sep 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> He pillado al final en esa web y en GoldSilver.be....tal vez el ultimo pedido antes de que todo estalle....



Buenas tiendas, bien hecho


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Sep 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> He pillado al final en esa web y en GoldSilver.be....tal vez el ultimo pedido antes de que todo estalle....



Tienen un sistema cojonudo para saber si alguien ha manipulado el paquete durante el tránsito y lo ha vuelto a cerrar. Te lo explican en la misma página, en inglés of course. Necesitas una báscula precisa. Ellos te codifican en un código que hay en la etiqueta del paquete, el peso exacto al gramo que pesó el paquete cuando salió de sus instalaciones. Y te dicen que peses el paquete delante del mensajero y si no pesa exactamente eso, no lo recepciones, que lo devuelvas directamente sin firmar el albarán de entrega.


----------



## romanillo (30 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Le llamas caida a bajar 10 dolares? Me pregunto si vas a dar por el culo cada vez que baje su cotizacion unos miserables euros. Tan miserables como tu.




Con 10 dolares tenia mi abuelo para 10 cartones de vino peleón, llámalos miserables pero el vivía feliz durante los 2 o 3 días que le duraban.


----------



## romanillo (30 Sep 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> No quería alimentar al troll, pero lo malo es que últimamente aparece por aquí bastante gente novata y con no demasiado criterio que le puede llegar a hacer caso y tomar decisiones poco acertadas.
> 
> Yo soy de los que he animado en más de una ocasión a mirar las cosas con perspectiva y no lanzar las campanas al vuelo, pero es que esto ya es demasiado. Hoy baja la plata unos míseros 20 céntimos (en USD) respecto a ayer y aparece el figura con sus idioteces, cuando estuvo calladito el lunes que subió casi un dólar la onza respecto al cierre de la semana pasada y ayer martes casi medio dólar. En total, lleva la semana subiendo dolar y pico respecto al cierre del viernes y aparece para mentir e intoxicar diciendo que "otra vez cayendo la plata" ¿dónde está la caída?.
> 
> Si se aburre, váyase de putas, que parece que es una actividad que disfruta, pero no intoxique a los poco informados con idioteces sesgadas, por favor.




Pero si llevo diciendo desde primeros de agosto que esperéis a comprar que la plata la vais a poder comprar muy por debajo de los 20 euros onza, yo diría que con paciencia la vais a poder coger en 15 o 16 euros sin esfuerzo alguno.

El que me haya hecho caso de momento lo único que ha perdido es no perder, vosotros insensatos animabais a comprar plata estando en mas de 28 euros onza, en estos días se ha podido coger en menos y en días venideros se cogerá en menos aun, el que me haya hecho caso ha triunfado.

El que os haga caso a vosotros pues ya tenéis la excusa, no pasa nada si la compras cara luego promediáis jajaja y luego el troll soy yo, sois todos unos trolls de mucho cuidado.

Con el historión que os montáis del promedio ya lo tenéis todo solucionado ennnnn menudos sois.


----------



## Pintxen (30 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ¿A cuanto sale el envío a España? Y otra pregunta, que me gusta ir captando la opinión de los conforreros... para ir aprendiendo... con diferencia de precio mínima, para una compra de 2 tubos aprox ¿alguna preferencia entre Canguros, Britanias, Krugers o Filarmónicas? Quiero decir, si hay algún motivo para no comprar las onzas más baratas... Gracias.



Si la diferencia son unos céntimos pues la que estéticamente te guste más, pero si no pues la más barata. 
Yo en varias ocasiones me he pillado un tubo de la más barata que he encontrado y a veces eran los kruguers, otras los buhos, otras las britanias, otras las philarmónicas, depende. Las libertades me gustan mucho pero últimamente están imposibles.


----------



## Pintxen (30 Sep 2020)

Cada vez que hagas un pedido de, por ejemplo, un tubo o dos de las más baratas puedes pillarte una moneda de cada de las otras y puedes aprovechar y pedirte un par o tres con un poco de premium, así vas teniendo una pequeña colección por unos pocos euros más. Hay por ahí unas bien chulas. Los tubos sellarlos y olvidarte de ellos, el resto da mucho gusto echarles un vistazo de vez en cuando, tocarlas, descubrir detalles nuevos... Luego se las enseñas a los de casa, te aviso, al principio te mirarán raro, pero luego te pedirán que se las enseñes. Yo personalmente nada de guantes, tocarlas con las manos, que vayan acumulando vida.


----------



## derepen (30 Sep 2020)

Estaba pensando ir a tienda física a comprar una pequeña cantidad, mi idea es ir a la tienda y preguntar precios, compararlos con BAR - GOLDSILVER.BE y si son parecidos comprar.

He leido un post vuestro de la primera página y pone:

"de entrada no recomiendo lingotes, mejor monedas con poco premium"

¿Alguien me explica por qué?


----------



## conde84 (30 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Estaba pensando ir a tienda física a comprar una pequeña cantidad, mi idea es ir a la tienda y preguntar precios, compararlos con BAR - GOLDSILVER.BE y si son parecidos comprar.
> 
> He leido un post vuestro de la primera página y pone:
> 
> ...



¿a tienda fisica te refieres a numismatica o a una especializada en oro y plata?


----------



## derepen (30 Sep 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿a tienda fisica te refieres a numismatica o a una especializada en oro y plata?



Especializada.


----------



## Aro (30 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Estaba pensando ir a tienda física a comprar una pequeña cantidad, mi idea es ir a la tienda y preguntar precios, compararlos con BAR - GOLDSILVER.BE y si son parecidos comprar.
> 
> He leido un post vuestro de la primera página y pone:
> 
> ...



Porque se venden mucho más fácil, ya que se reconocen mejor por los compradores y tienen menos miedo de que sean falsas.


----------



## derepen (30 Sep 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Porque se venden mucho más fácil, ya que se reconocen mejor por los compradores y tienen menos miedo de que sean falsas.



Pero si voy a una tienda física entiendo que no serán falsas. El tendero se expone a que me de cuenta y le pegue fuego, digo yo.


----------



## Aro (30 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Pero si voy a una tienda física entiendo que no serán falsas. El tendero se expone a que me de cuenta y le pegue fuego, digo yo.



Me refiero a cuando tú las quieras vender.


----------



## derepen (1 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Me refiero a cuando tú las quieras vender.



Ya, bueno me parece extraño esto. 

Me preocupa darle un arañazo a la moneda y que pierda una parte importante de su valor. 

¿Alguna recomendación sobre los kilates?


----------



## FranMen (1 Oct 2020)

No las citáis mucho pero suelen tener poco premium y son muy bonitas aunque creo que alguien dijo que son propensas a las manchas de leche, me refiero a las Ark Noé y lo digo por el tema de la guerra entre Armenia y Azerbaiyán, sería una forma pequeña de ayudarles


----------



## Gusman (1 Oct 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Ya, bueno me parece extraño esto.
> 
> Me preocupa darle un arañazo a la moneda y que pierda una parte importante de su valor.
> 
> ¿Alguna recomendación sobre los kilates?



Recomendacion:sigue leyendo.


----------



## derepen (1 Oct 2020)

jaja ok


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> No las citáis mucho pero suelen tener poco premium y son muy bonitas aunque creo que alguien dijo que son propensas a las manchas de leche, me refiero a las Ark Noé y lo digo por el tema de la guerra entre Armenia y Azerbaiyán, sería una forma pequeña de ayudarles



Estoy esperando un tubito de arcas. En la foto son muy bonitas y la verdad es que estan a poco más que un maple.

Edito: Las acabo de recibir. Realmente bonitas. Y además de evitas ver el careto a la arpía iluminati.

Armenia Manda!


----------



## Germinal84 (1 Oct 2020)

Una pequeña píldora informativa 
The World’s Top Gold Mines [Infographic]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Tienen un sistema cojonudo para saber si alguien ha manipulado el paquete durante el tránsito y lo ha vuelto a cerrar. Te lo explican en la misma página, en inglés of course. Necesitas una báscula precisa. Ellos te codifican en un código que hay en la etiqueta del paquete, el peso exacto al gramo que pesó el paquete cuando salió de sus instalaciones. Y te dicen que peses el paquete delante del mensajero y si no pesa exactamente eso, no lo recepciones, que lo devuelvas directamente sin firmar el albarán de entrega.



Hooosti, no lo sabía....me acaba de llegar un message de Goldsilver diciendo que debido a la cantidad de pedidos, mi paquete lleva algo de retraso....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Tienen un sistema cojonudo para saber si alguien ha manipulado el paquete durante el tránsito y lo ha vuelto a cerrar. Te lo explican en la misma página, en inglés of course. Necesitas una báscula precisa. Ellos te codifican en un código que hay en la etiqueta del paquete, el peso exacto al gramo que pesó el paquete cuando salió de sus instalaciones. Y te dicen que peses el paquete delante del mensajero y si no pesa exactamente eso, no lo recepciones, que lo devuelvas directamente sin firmar el albarán de entrega.



Parece como si el mensajero, sepa que cosa lleva a destino....mal rollo, no ?....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Oct 2020)

NO, el mensajero no sabe nada al respecto de lo que hay en el paquete. Es simplemente una medida de seguridad extra que te ofrecen. Para que tu sepas como receptor antes de firmar el albarán de entrega, si alguien del proceso de envío ha podido sacar algo de dentro y volver a cerrar el paquete. No es que eso vaya a pasar en absoluto, es únicamente mas tranquilidad para el cliente.


----------



## Muttley (1 Oct 2020)

Esta es mi visión de cómo va a ser la recuperación económica post pandemia.
No será en V, ni en L ni U...será en K.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Oct 2020)

Uy como te oiga Maloney que has llamado dinero a los trólares y leuros....


----------



## Razkin (1 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Esta es mi visión de cómo va a ser la recuperación económica post pandemia.
> No será en V, ni en L ni U...será en K.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 447473



Amigo Muttley, espero seas gran visionario. No nos vengas luego con que se trata de imagen que hay girar 90 grados izda.


----------



## borgar (1 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Esta es mi visión de cómo va a ser la recuperación económica post pandemia.
> No será en V, ni en L ni U...será en K.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 447473




Joder, te curras los gráficos más que rumanillo!!!


----------



## FranMen (1 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Esta es mi visión de cómo va a ser la recuperación económica post pandemia.
> No será en V, ni en L ni U...será en K.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 447473



Más bien nos espera el gráfico al doble:



KaKa


----------



## Lego. (2 Oct 2020)

Pues hablando de gráficos




Fin del segundo hachazo. Allá vamos!

(Dsiculpadme si mi análisis técnico es demasiado técnico  )



Edito: Mirándolo bien, para quedar bien acompasado aún podría hacer una bajada rápida hasta 21 antes de subir el escalón a >30. Pero siendo ya octubre no si si dará tiempo


----------



## Lego. (2 Oct 2020)

derepen dijo:


> He leido un post vuestro de la primera página y pone:
> 
> "de entrada no recomiendo lingotes, mejor monedas con poco premium"
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica por qué?



Como te han dicho, cuando quieras vender será más fácil porque son más difíciles de falsificar y más fáciles de autentificar (tanto monta...)

En el caso de que se raye un poco la superficie, solo pierde valor numismático. Las monedas bullion (maples, filarmónicas, krgerrands) frescas tienen CERO valor numismático. Si el rayazo no implica perdida de masa medible, no pierde valor. Un ejemplo lo tienes con los Soberanos, que puedes comprar un lote de diferentes años y con diferentes estados de conservación que da igual, todos a precio unitario.

Si compras monedas con valor numismático, que recuperes ese premium cuando vendas será algo más complicado porque los potenciales son muchísimos menos. Cuanta más prisa tengas, peor. Tienes que estar mínimamente conectado al mundillo numismático porque si no, en una emergencia un "compro oro" te va a pagar exclusivamente el peso. Es difícil ganar dinero con revalorización numismática. Se suele hacer porque algunas son realmente bonitas, y por eso tan raro del coleccionismo. Que nunca fue un vicio barato, pues con esto imagínate ( ;


----------



## Xenomorfo (2 Oct 2020)

La Carta de la Bolsa - El oro sólo es dinero, y el dinero, no se consume ni se tira


----------



## Tolagu (2 Oct 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Necesito que sea en bruto. Bolas o polvo o como sea el formato. No es para fundirla es para hacer un experimento. Pero quiero una plata fina lo menos tratada posible, no se si me explico.



Es para reciclar contactos o fuentes de oro y plata en electrónica ?

Te lo pregunto porque eso ya existe, usando bacterias, y a gran escala


----------



## Tolagu (2 Oct 2020)

Lego. dijo:


> Pues hablando de gráficos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 447772
> 
> ...



Incluso hasta 18. El problema es analizar los gráficos de la plata por si mismos. No valen, es mi opinión. Al final es cuestión de ver el del trolar, el del oro y el de los bonos.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Oct 2020)

No sé si ya se ha posteado por aquí. Para 2021 toca nuevo diseño de las eagle tanto en oro como en plata. Plata izquierda / oro derecha:


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Oct 2020)

Si, eso son los reversos


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Oct 2020)

Aquí la info oficial:

New American Eagle Gold, Silver Coin Reverse Designs | U.S. Mint


Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si, eso son los reversos


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Oct 2020)

El anverso es intocable, en el reverso se ha hecho una selección de muchas imágenes de el águila calva y estas han sido las ganadoras de la selección.


----------



## Higadillas (2 Oct 2020)

Igualico, igualico que las de la FNMT. Hijos de puta que son


----------



## Muttley (2 Oct 2020)

La de plata me recuerda al reverso de la serie birds of prey, como si fuera una quinta entrega. 
Y la de oro tiene el mismo estilo que las big five de rand refineries sudafricanas. Preciosa. 
Estoy de acuerdo que tiene que ser un lujazo la de oro proof con acabado espejo, porque las sudafricanas son un escándalo lo bonitas ( y lo caras) que son. 
Yo hubiera reproducido el mismo diseño de la de oro en plata en ambas versiones: proof y BU.


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Oct 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Igualico, igualico que las de la FNMT. Hijos de puta que son



Pues la FNMT tiene tecnología de acuñación para aburrir y de última generación, de hecho van por delante de la mayoría y de vez en cuando entre enjendro y enjendro dejan caer algunos detalles para que así se pueda apreciar, (ejem. Los colores incrustados en el campo y litografíados). 
Por personal sin conocerlos personalmente (más allá del presidente y vicepresidente de la Asociación Profesional de Numismaticos) estoy seguro de que no es, gente preparada y profesional seguramente la hay, con lo cual terminamos en lo que siempre siempre falla España, sus "putos políticos", estoy seguro que es una decisión política ese tipo de mamandurrias que hacen.


----------



## Gamelin (2 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Es para reciclar contactos o fuentes de oro y plata en electrónica ?
> 
> Te lo pregunto porque eso ya existe, usando bacterias, y a gran escala



Es para transmutar plata a oro, con 2 cojones.


----------



## Tolagu (2 Oct 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Es para transmutar plata a oro, con 2 cojones.



Y un palito !!!


----------



## Jebediah (2 Oct 2020)

Me acaba de llegar el paquete de CoinInvest, 1/4oz White Greyhound de oro y otras 3 de plata del mismo modelo de 2oz. Pues en vez de estas 3 me han llegado otras que aparece un buey con su cachorro, menuda broma. A ver como lo solucionan.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Oct 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar el paquete de CoinInvest, 1/4oz White Greyhound de oro y otras 3 de plata del mismo modelo de 2oz. Pues en vez de estas 3 me han llegado otras que aparece un buey con su cachorro, menuda broma. A ver como lo solucionan.



Te habrán mandado la Lunar australiana. Espero que por lo menos te hayan mandado la versión de 2 oz también porque sino vaya desastres.


----------



## estanflacion (2 Oct 2020)

Cuidado con la web de muenzland:
Compré esta moneda hace 3 mes, cada vez que les escribía me respondian que les llegaría en 1 o 2 semanas. Les he pedido la devolución muchas veces y me daban largas. Ayer les llegó y me cuentan que no la tienen y me van a devolver el dinero, pero veo que han quitado el enlace y para disimular lo han puesto en otra dirección. O ya la han comprado o esperan venderla a un precio superior.
Yo la compré a 1900 y la tienen a la venta a 2300. Han demostrado ser gentuza sin principios.

Goldmünze 1 oz Roaring Lion Truth Serie Polierte Platte


----------



## Daviot (2 Oct 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar el paquete de CoinInvest, 1/4oz White Greyhound de oro y otras 3 de plata del mismo modelo de 2oz. Pues en vez de estas 3 me han llegado otras que aparece un buey con su cachorro, menuda broma. A ver como lo solucionan.



Los bueyes tienen cachorros ?


----------



## Daviot (2 Oct 2020)

Según pone en el enlace que ha puesto el compañero van a hacer justamente eso poner las mismas imágenes pero en versiones `refrescadas´ según escriben, que para nosotros significará renovadas.


----------



## Daviot (2 Oct 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha posteado por aquí. Para 2021 toca nuevo diseño de las eagle tanto en oro como en plata. Plata izquierda / oro derecha:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 447959



Yo lo siento mucho pero creo que había mejores diseños que los que han elegido.

En rojo pongo los que hubiese elegido yo. En este caso estas eran las imágenes candidatas para la moneda de oro.


----------



## Aro (2 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pues la FNMT tiene tecnología de acuñación para aburrir y de última generación, de hecho van por delante de la mayoría y de vez en cuando entre enjendro y enjendro dejan caer algunos detalles para que así se pueda apreciar, (ejem. Los colores incrustados en el campo y litografíados).
> Por personal sin conocerlos personalmente (más allá del presidente y vicepresidente de la Asociación Profesional de Numismaticos) estoy seguro de que no es, gente preparada y profesional seguramente la hay, con lo cual terminamos en lo que siempre siempre falla España, sus "putos políticos", estoy seguro que es una decisión política ese tipo de mamandurrias que hacen.



Como ésta


----------



## Aro (2 Oct 2020)

Éstas sin embargo tienen muy buena pinta. Eso sí, el precio no es para metaleros.

HISTORIA DE LA NAVEGACIÓN - SERIE IV | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM


----------



## bondiappcc (2 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Éstas sin embargo tienen muy buena pinta. Eso sí, el precio no es para metaleros.
> 
> HISTORIA DE LA NAVEGACIÓN - SERIE IV | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM



Aquí falta la barca de Chanquete.


----------



## Aro (2 Oct 2020)

TESOROS MUSEOS IV (2016) EL BOSCO 8 ESCUDOS | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM


----------



## Muttley (2 Oct 2020)

Mensaje de @antorob en el foro de Rankia

“Algunas de las principales minas primarias de plata. El dato nos lleva hasta casi el pico de 2015-2016, pero lo traigo para comprobar que, como en el caso del cobre, la mayor producción se obtiene de un mayor movimiento de tierras. 



Las reservas y los recursos en franco descenso, a pesar del crecimiento de la producción. *No, el aumento de producción no lleva aparejado como norma general, un incremento de las reservas ni de los recursos*, como se puede pensar después de leer las excelentes entradas de 1poleco.



La clave como siempre , el descenso de la concentración de las minas.




Por cierto, la aparente estabilidad en el periodo 2012-2016, se rompió en los años posteriores, como ya deje entrever en este gráfico.






Está claro que en el caso de las minas primarias, el proceso es muy similar al seguido en el ejemplo anterior del cobre. El control de costes no viene dado por la mejora tecnológica ni por la economía de escala, sino por el descenso del precio del petróleo.

En el caso de la falta de inversión en general tanto en los mineros como en los petroleros desde 2015, viene marcado por un precio del producto final insuficiente para rentabilizar la producción, hecho que tiene como consecuencia natural, el descenso en las inversiones.

Esta caída también nos asegura, siguiendo los ciclos, una menor producción seguida de aumentos de precios e incremento de inversiones.

Esto justifica mi tesis de una apreciación de las materias primas, que a lo largo del debate con 1poleco, ha quedado bastante claro.

La pregunta siguiente es si con la deuda actual será posible aceptar ese aumento de precios, que finalmente nos lleve a un aumento de producción.

Antes una salvedad. En el caso de la plata, ni todos los recursos conocidos, nos salvarán de un déficit anterior a 2050 (ver gráfico), incluyendo las reservas y recursos donde la plata es un subproducto Y eso suponiendo como en el gráfico, que la producción se mantiene hasta 2030. El hecho de que la mayor parte de los descubrimientos sean debidos a empresas junior, no dice nada del tamaño de las reservas descubiertas. 




Volviendo a la deuda, ¿alguien cree que se puede mantener este crecimiento de la deuda, con subidas adicionales de los precios de las commodities?



Y eso sin tener en cuenta la explosión de la deuda debida al coronavirus.

La respuesta es cuestión de fe. Y una opinión por supuesto.

La miá es no. 

Saludos”

Ha habido un “peak silver” en 2018?


----------



## fff (3 Oct 2020)

Que es lo que no es coherente?


----------



## antorob (3 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Mensaje de @antorob en el foro de Rankia
> 
> “Algunas de las principales minas primarias de plata. El dato nos lleva hasta casi el pico de 2015-2016, pero lo traigo para comprobar que, como en el caso del cobre, la mayor producción se obtiene de un mayor movimiento de tierras.
> 
> ...




En 2015.




En las minas primarias de plata, probablemente antes, pero no tengo el dato.

La plata hace tiempo que se obtiene como un subproducto, lo que ocurre es que esa parte ya llega al 72%.


Como siempre, el peak silver pendiente de verificar en el futuro.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (3 Oct 2020)

En estos momentos parece que va a ser una tirada 'para amigos' ya que no va a salir tan barato como pensaba... Eso sí, trabajando para que valga la pena


----------



## estupeharto (3 Oct 2020)

Yo más bien veo que habla a favor, no en contra.


----------



## Muttley (3 Oct 2020)

fff dijo:


> En estos momentos parece que va a ser una tirada 'para amigos' ya que no va a salir tan barato como pensaba... Eso sí, trabajando para que valga la pena



Para gente aficionada, que se puede dejar más de 2000 euros en una sola moneda es vital distinguir Reyes, cecas, años, ensayadores...y por supuesto conservación.
Se pueden ahorrar miles en una mala compra....y hacerte ganar otros miles en otra.
Y eso solo con especificaciones y fotos, si además se leen trucos, donde mirar, peculiaridades de cada (vanos de acuñación en algunas series, errores...)....pues imagínate.
35 euros es TIRADO.
Y además es un libro que no caduca.
Los escudos...ya están hechos. No hay más.
Siempre estará de moda y siempre se consultará.

Ya con muchas ganas de que lo termines para hacerme con el.


----------



## mr_nobody (3 Oct 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> TheGreatestTruthNeverTold - otro canal de jeutube.. muy bueno!
> 
> Que variedad de diseños:
> 
> https://www.goldenstatemint.com/MiniMintage-by-Silver-Shield-exclusively-at-GSM.html



muy bonitas esas monedas, la verdad que me encantaría tener alguna pero es que te meten casi un 100% de sobre spot....


----------



## Muttley (3 Oct 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> TheGreatestTruthNeverTold - otro canal de jeutube.. muy bueno!
> 
> Que variedad de diseños:
> 
> https://www.goldenstatemint.com/MiniMintage-by-Silver-Shield-exclusively-at-GSM.html



A mi me encantan.
Diseños post-apocalípticos, muy en el rollo prepper USA.
Hay algunas realmente bonitas.
Lo complicado es las mínimas tiradas de cada una, ya que no muchas han llegado por aquí, en Europa son muy caras....y a veces excepcionalmente caras.
Son las típicas monedas (diseño atractivo, mints locales pequeñas, tiradas mínimas) que si se viaja a USA hay que comprar, aunque salgan con un poco de premium. 

Yo tengo una. Muy muy atractiva.
Mark of the beast de 2018.
Una como esta.


----------



## Tolagu (3 Oct 2020)

Buenas a todos. Os paso una tabulación que he terminado esta mañana sobre los últimos 20 años de la Plata (XAG/USD). Los datos raw los bajé de Investing en periodo mensual. Es decir, lo que se ve es equivalente a comprar en la primera vela de cada mes y vender en la última.

Tengo la intención de profundizar más en este tipo de análisis porque me resulta curioso y además puede aportar información e incluso detectar patrones. Que os aproveche.


----------



## Tolagu (3 Oct 2020)

Así a bote pronto, el porcentaje de veces que ha subido en los últimos 21 años (este trimestre lógicamente no está)


----------



## Aro (3 Oct 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Ahora mismo está bien. Con PayPal tienes qué mandar el artículo certificado, así no pierdes y si el estafador reincide lo pillan.
> 
> Ultimamente me ha ido muy bien el el Cara a Cara, eBay lo qué tiene es que es práctico y no tienes qué malvender. Sablazo de la casa y de PPal mediante.
> 
> Acabo de vender una coleccion de 3p victorianos y un chelín ídem a muy buen precio, con los compradores muy contentos.



Una duda. ¿Te refieres a enviar por carta certificada de Correos?
¿Hay riesgo de que el comprador diga que le has enviado en el paquete algo diferente en lugar de la moneda?


----------



## Suburban2 (3 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Una duda. ¿Te refieres a enviar por carta certificada de Correos?
> ¿Hay riesgo de que el comprador diga que le has enviado en el paquete algo diferente en lugar de la moneda?



Si, a coste del comprador.

Es posible, hay mucho caradura, a mi me joden 1 de cada 20, uno de cada 16, (a veces es culpa mia!) pero siendo serio, va a ser una minoría de la minoría.


----------



## tristezadeclon (4 Oct 2020)

*Planificado con anticipación por los bancos centrales: un reinicio del sistema en 2020*

Ronan Manly

Ya en 2015, presenté la idea de que el año 2020 parecía ser un competidor líder para un reinicio del sistema monetario.
Llegué a esa conclusión basándome en una tendencia que había detectado en los plazos de repatriación del oro anunciados por varios bancos centrales europeos a partir de 2013. Y quién mejor para conocer los planes internos para un futuro y muy necesario restablecimiento del sistema financiero que el mundo los bancos centrales más poderosos, las instituciones secretas e irresponsables en las que el oro está en el centro de sus balances y sería el ancla de los activos naturales y de reserva en cualquier nuevo sistema monetario internacional.
Además, la crisis financiera mundial que comenzó en 2007/2008 nunca terminó realmente. Fue simplemente remendado, prolongado y reforzado por intervenciones del banco central en forma de incesante flexibilización cuantitativa (QE), compra de activos y tipos de interés artificialmente bajos.

*De Frankfurt a Viena*
La primera prueba fue el ya famoso ejercicio de repatriación de oro del Bundesbank (Buba) de Alemania para trasladar casi 700 toneladas de oro de las bóvedas de la Fed de Nueva York y el Banque de France a Frankfurt, que el Bundesbank anunció en un comunicado de prensa el 16 de enero de 2013 de la siguiente manera:
_“ *Para 2020 ,* el Bundesbank tiene la intención de almacenar la mitad de las reservas de oro de Alemania en sus propias bóvedas en Alemania. La otra mitad permanecerá almacenada en sus bancos centrales asociados en Nueva York y Londres ".
“Con este fin, el Bundesbank está planificando una reubicación gradual de 300 toneladas de oro de Nueva York a Frankfurt, así como 374 toneladas adicionales de París a Frankfurt *para 2020 . *"_
Esto fue seguido el 28 de mayo de 2015 por un anuncio del banco central de Austria, el Oesterreichische Nationalbank (OeNB), de que también repatriaría el oro almacenado en Londres a sus bóvedas en Viena en lo que se refirió como la adopción de un '2020 gold política de almacenamiento '. Esto es:
“ *La OeNB adopta la política de almacenamiento de oro de 2020:*
_Recientemente, la Junta de Gobierno de la OeNB adoptó la *política de almacenamiento de oro de 2020* ...
*Para el año 2020* , el 50% de las reservas de oro de Austria se mantendrán en Austria (OeNB y Münze Österreich AG), el 30% en Londres y el 20% en Suiza. _"
Para mí, el plan 2020 de OeNB después de una declaración similar de su vecino alemán BuBa sugirió una estrategia coordinada por estos bancos centrales para recuperar el control de la mayor cantidad posible de activos de reserva de oro antes de una fecha límite de reinicio del sistema planificada previamente para 2020.
Es por eso que el mismo día, el 28 de mayo de 2015, hace más de 5 años, señalé esto en un Tweet:




*Restablecimiento del sistema 2020 - Tweet del 28 de mayo de 2015 *
En febrero de 2016, mientras asistíamos a la Feria Mundial del Dinero en Berlín, grabamos una entrevista en video de BullionStar Perspectives sobre las tendencias de la banca central, en la que nuevamente me referí a este reinicio del sistema 2020. Vea el segmento de video de 1 minuto a continuación para la discusión relevante:

*Entrevista de BullionStar Perspectives 2016: referencia a los bancos centrales y un reinicio del sistema en 2020. Fuente*
En agosto de 2017, el Bundesbank alemán en un comunicado de prensa nuevamente se refirió de manera reveladora a la fecha límite estricta y rápida de 2020 anunciando que había completado su repatriación de oro desde Nueva York y París antes de lo previsto:
_"El Bundesbank completa la transferencia de oro *antes de lo previsto *
El 50,6 por ciento de las reservas de oro de Alemania se almacenan ahora en Alemania. Este objetivo fue establecido por el Bundesbank en 2013 y estaba *previsto que se alcanzara a más tardar en 2020. *"Esto cierra todo el plan de almacenamiento de oro, alrededor de tres años *antes de la fecha prevista* ", dijo Carl-Ludwig Thiele, miembro de la Junta Ejecutiva del Bundesbank, a los representantes de la prensa "._
“ _A más tardar_ ” y “ _antes del tiempo que pretendíamos_ ”: redacción inusualmente precisa y urgente, pero esclarecedora y lógica cuando se interpreta en el contexto de una fecha límite de reinicio del sistema de 2020 planificada previamente. Lo mismo sucedió con el vecino del sur de Alemania, donde en marzo de 2019, el banco central de Austria anunció que:
_“Con respecto a los hitos alcanzados en 2018, el gobernador Nowotny señaló que“ la repatriación de las reservas de oro a Austria se completó en 2018, *antes de lo programado* ”._
Ahí está esa frase exacta nuevamente "antes de lo previsto". Aquí vemos que ambos bancos tenían un cronograma de 2020, y se sintieron aliviados de haber logrado sus repatriaciones antes de este cronograma de 2020.

*Dutch jump the Gun - En secreto*
Pero no solo los bancos centrales de Alemania y Austria estaban ocupados planificando la repatriación del oro en el período 2013-2015 antes de la fecha límite de 2020. En el vecino noroeste de Alemania, el banco central holandés, De Nederlandsche Bank (DNB), estaba, durante octubre y noviembre de 2014, repatriando en secreto 122,5 toneladas de oro desde las bóvedas de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York a las bóvedas de DNB en Ámsterdam. pero solo anunciando las transferencias de oro el 21 de noviembre de 2014, después de que se hubieran completado.
Situadas entre los anuncios de repatriación del Bundesbank de 2013 y el OeNB de 2015, que hacían referencia a la fecha límite de 2020, las transferencias de oro holandesas de 2014 tienen más sentido cuando se ven en términos de las mismas motivaciones, pero dado que las transferencias de oro se ejecutaron en secreto y en un período de tiempo muy corto, no hubo ningún anuncio por adelantado.
Sin embargo, en una de las declaraciones más explícitas de los bancos centrales al explicar por qué tiene importantes reservas físicas de oro, DNB comentó de manera reveladora en su sitio web en abril de 2019 que el oro desempeña un papel en la reconstrucción de un sistema financiero colapsado:
_“El oro es… el ancla de confianza para el sistema financiero . Si el sistema colapsa , el stock de oro puede servir como base para reconstruirlo nuevamente . El oro refuerza la confianza en la estabilidad del balance del banco central y crea una sensación de seguridad "._






*Tropas que custodiaban el oro del banco central de Hungría repatriadas desde Londres**Polonia y Hungría siguen su ejemplo*
Más allá de los holandeses, no olvidemos al vecino del este de Alemania, Polonia, que aunque llegó tarde al club de repatriación de oro de Europa central, recuperó el tiempo perdido en la primera mitad de 2019 cuando el banco central polaco, el Banco Nacional de Polonia (NBP ), anunció una compra masiva de 100 toneladas de oro en el Banco de Inglaterra, después de lo cual envió rápidamente todas estas 100 toneladas de oro de regreso a Varsovia en una serie de transferencias aéreas, la última de las cuales fue en noviembre de 2019.
La razón fundamental del banco central polaco al hacer esto fue, en sus propias palabras , porque:
_“El oro es el activo de reserva 'más reservado': es ... una especie de ancla de confianza , especialmente en tiempos de tensiones y crisis. ... El oro asegura la solidez financiera de Polonia incluso en condiciones extremadamente desfavorables "._
La operación polaca siguió movimientos similares en octubre de 2018 por parte del vecino del este de Austria, el banco central húngaro, Magyar Nemzeti Bank (MNB), donde el MNB aumentó sus reservas de oro diez veces de 3,1 toneladas a 31,5 toneladas con la compra de 28,4 toneladas. de oro en Londres, y en las semanas siguientes, repatrió rápidamente todo este oro de regreso a Hungría. De manera reveladora, en su comentario de octubre de 2018, el banco central húngaro también hizo referencia a los cambios estructurales en el sistema monetario:
_“Al elevar las reservas nacionales de oro a 31,5 toneladas, el MNB prestó atención al papel internacional y regional que juega el oro en las reservas del banco central.
Si bien el oro tiene un efecto de fomento de la confianza en tiempos normales y puede desempeñar un papel en la estabilización y la defensa, también es un beneficio en entornos de mercado extremos, crisis geopolíticas más profundas *y cambios estructurales en el sistema financiero internacional. *"_
Como vecinos contiguos y asociados cercanos de Alemania y Austria, Polonia y Hungría estarían en una posición ideal para observar las operaciones entre bastidores del Bundesbank y el banco central austriaco en preparación para un restablecimiento del sistema y, naturalmente, también querrían aumentar sus activos de reserva de oro. antes de dicho reinicio.

*¿Un plan ampliamente conocido entre los principales banqueros centrales?*
Más allá del club de repatriación de oro de Europa central, la junta directiva del Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BPI) en Basilea, Suiza y los Ministros de Finanzas y Gobernadores de los bancos centrales del Grupo de los Diez (G10), que también opera desde las oficinas del BPI. en Basilea, estaría al tanto de una fecha límite de 2020 para un reinicio planificado del sistema financiero. Es por eso que sus resúmenes de reuniones y actas de reuniones se clasifican en alto secreto y nunca en su vida verán la luz del día.






*El reservado e irresponsable Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BPI), Suiza, el banco central de los banqueros centrales.*
Otro indicio de que se estaban haciendo preparativos para un reinicio global antes de 2020 provino del anuncio sorpresa a fines de marzo del Banco de Rusia, el banco central de Rusia, de que dejaría abruptamente de comprar oro para las reservas soberanas de oro de Rusia, actividad de compra. que había perseguido sin descanso durante los 12 años anteriores desde 2008.
No está claro qué tan generalizados han sido los preparativos del banco central durante la última década para un reinicio que involucre al oro, pero esos preparativos pueden incluso haber seguido el enfoque presentado por Paul Brodsky y Lee Quaintance en mayo de 2012 , en el que describieron a los bancos centrales y gobiernos que trabajan entre bastidores en una redistribución coordinada de las reservas monetarias de oro del mundo entre ellos de una manera más equitativa. Detrás de escena, la redistribución del oro es una posibilidad intrigante y explicaría por qué los grandes tenedores de oro del banco central continúan teniendo grandes porciones de sus tenencias de oro aún almacenadas en bóvedas extranjeras en Nueva York y Londres.

*El disparador de reinicio - El Covid Plandemic*
Si bien la repatriación de oro en la esfera del banco central de 2013 a 2019 fue una pista de lo que se avecinaba en términos de preparación para el reinicio, mientras tanto, el sistema financiero existente continuó respaldado con una aceleración de la flexibilización cuantitativa y una mayor intervención. A medida que se acercaba el 2020, propuse nuevamente la teoría de reinicio basada en la evidencia de la actividad de repatriación de oro, y tuiteé esto, de hecho, el 30 de diciembre de 2019.

Pero, ¿cuál sería el disparador del Reset que estaban esperando los bancos centrales? Cuando comenzó 2020, no tuvimos que esperar mucho para averiguarlo, ya que en unas pocas semanas, como si fuera una señal, el disparador de Deus ex machina llegó convenientemente en la forma del plandemic Covid ahora evidentemente orquestado, una jugada final coordinada por la OMS. anunciado en Ginebra, Suiza, el 11 de marzo, lo que ha permitido a los bancos centrales más poderosos del mundo, como la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, el BCE, el Banco de Inglaterra y el Banco de Japón, participar en intervenciones `` integrales '' por última vez para apuntalar la sistema financiero cargado de deuda y derivados, al tiempo que proporciona la cobertura para el reinicio monetario.
Los detalles completos de estas intervenciones del banco central, que comenzaron en marzo, se pueden leer aquí en un artículo de BullionStar del 2 de mayo, pero algunas citas de ese artículo de mayo se proporcionan como antecedentes:
*"QE COVID*
_Durante los últimos dos meses, los principales bancos centrales y gobiernos de todo el mundo han desatado una serie de intervenciones monetarias y fiscales en los mercados y economías *sin precedentes en su magnitud* y que están abordando la destrucción del sistema financiero actual.
Si bien la propagación global del *coronavirus COVID-19 proporcionó el detonante y el pretexto* para la actual expansión cuantitativa de espectro completo, la impresión de dinero, la compra de activos y los rescates económicos, el tamaño y el alcance del asalto actual a los mercados libres hace que todos los bancos centrales y las intervenciones gubernamentales parecen insignificantes en comparación "_
En cuanto al Reset, la formación de la opinión pública ha sido puesta en juego ahora por esa otra institución elitista elitista con sede en Suiza, el Foro Económico Mundial (WEF) (de la fama de Davos), que convenientemente tenía esperando entre bastidores, su 'Gran Reset ', lanzado al público el 3 de junio de 2020 desde su sede en Ginebra.
Minuitamente planificada y muy detallada , la estrategia WEF Great Reset es un plan elitista para marcar el comienzo de formas radicales de control de la población global utilizando la plandemia Covid como una cortina de humo. De la misma manera, los bancos centrales del mundo ahora han utilizado el disparador Covid como una cortina de humo para apuntalar los mercados financieros por última vez antes de que marquen el comienzo de su reinicio monetario 'planeado de antemano'.
Si los principales banqueros centrales no solo sabían de un reinicio de 2020 y su desencadenante Covid, sino que lo planificaban activamente con años de anticipación con conocimiento previo para prepararse para tal evento de reinicio, las implicaciones legales son graves y serias. Sólo el tiempo dirá.
La última palabra por ahora es para el médico aleman, el Dr. Heiko Schöning, quien, hablando desde Londres el 27 de septiembre, explica sucintamente cómo la creación del plandemico Covid apunta a los bancos poderosos y sus intereses de control privados, mientras son utilizados por estos poderosos bancos. para restablecer el sistema financiero 

*Planned in Advance by Central Banks – A 2020 System Reset - Ronan Manly*


----------



## Pintxen (4 Oct 2020)

Hay una cosa que no entiendo, por qué el 50 % y no el 100 %?


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2020)

Lo teníamos un poco olvidado, pero este hilo bien lo recuerda.
Recordad, no subirá vuestro oro, el papel es el que no valdrá nada.
¿Por qué ningún medio de comunicación ni economista español cuenta que cada trabajador de EEUU recibe del Estado 600 dólares semanales?


----------



## timi (4 Oct 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo, por qué el 50 % y no el 100 %?



Creo que por no hacer saltar todas las alarmas antes de tiempo.


----------



## marquen2303 (4 Oct 2020)

fff dijo:


> En estos momentos parece que va a ser una tirada 'para amigos' ya que no va a salir tan barato como pensaba... Eso sí, trabajando para que valga la pena



Avisa con tiempo si me tengo que apuntar en algún lado.


----------



## Concursante (4 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Os paso una tabulación que he terminado esta mañana sobre los últimos 20 años de la Plata (XAG/USD). Los datos raw los bajé de Investing en periodo mensual. Es decir, lo que se ve es equivalente a comprar en la primera vela de cada mes y vender en la última.
> 
> Tengo la intención de profundizar más en este tipo de análisis porque me resulta curioso y además puede aportar información e incluso detectar patrones. Que os aproveche.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 449201



Muchas gracias por compartir info como esta


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2020)

Para dummies:
Expediente Naranja: ¿Qué hubiese pasado si Estados Unidos hubiese seguido con el patrón oro?


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2020)

Recuerdo haber leído que Trump propuso en su momento hacer subir el intercambio del dólar con el oro para así aumentar la deuda de USA y poder justificarla, era un precio simbólico, ridículo, fuera de mercado (no sé si de 35 subir a 40). ¿Alguien sabe las cifras?
Lo digo sobretodo por el artículo de tristezadeclon, se me ocurre que si todos los países reclaman su oro, USA haga otro simpa devolviendo $ al cambio que le salga de los *|*.
Por otra parte, el ritmo de endeudamiento de USA es tal que tendrían que volver a ajustar el cambio para cubrir la deuda ( o ya no les importa justificarla)
Edito: creo que es esto: Book Value: The Department of the Treasury records U.S. Government owned gold reserve at the values stated in 31 USC § 5116-5117 (statutory rate) which is $42.2222 per Fine Troy Ounce of gold. The market value of the gold reserves based on the London Gold Fixing as of September 28, 2019 was $388.4 billion.


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2020)

Este es el truco del gobierno de EEUU para eliminar su deuda pública


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Este es el truco del gobierno de EEUU para eliminar su deuda pública



Gobiernos haciendo honor al cuento de la lechera, no les saldrá bien.


----------



## Dadaria (4 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Este es el truco del gobierno de EEUU para eliminar su deuda pública



Si el artículo ya es bastante lioso de por sí, esos cálculos ya los hicimos en este hilo, y nos salía que 27 billones de deuda (ya lo han alcanzado) dividido entre 261,5 millones de onza (redondeando) saldrían a casi 104,000 dólares la onza.


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo que el artículo es un desastre, lo que quiero transmitir es la idea: devuelvo el oro que me falta a Alemania y resto a 42$ la Oz pagando en $ y, acto seguido paso a valorar la Oz a 2000 o 100.000 $ para respaldar la impresión de $, con 11 portaaviones como notario y ahora ven a recogerlo si te atreves. 
Ya lo hizo antes


----------



## Dadaria (4 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que el artículo es un desastre, lo que quiero transmitir es la idea: devuelvo el oro que me falta a Alemania y resto a 42$ la Oz pagando en $ y, acto seguido paso a valorar la Oz a 2000 o 100.000 $ para respaldar la impresión de $, con 11 portaaviones como notario y ahora ven a recogerlo si te atreves.
> Ya lo hizo antes



La clave estaría, como siempre, en saber cual sería el valor de esos 100,000 dólares. Si durante un corto periodo de tiempo, su valor fuera similar al actual, pues algunos aquí podrían pegar un buen pelotazo comprando bienes por esas onzas. Si no, pues sería la enésima vez que estafan al resto del mundo (que sería lo más probable).


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2020)

Hay muchas derivadas de esa medida, de entrada saber cuanto oro tienen los particulares y como lo tienen repartido, cuánto la opaca China, si habría posibilidad de confiscar o fiscalizar una buena parte de ese oro, como de rápida (automática por ejemplo con el neodolar ¿digital?) sería la inflación.
Imagínese: 
su oro comprado a 2000$ , como sube a 100.000 tiene que pagar pongamos un 20% por incremento del patrimonio en $
Otra. Fin de semana, se cambia automáticamente del $ al neodolar, 100.000 dólares valdrán 42$ neodolar, por supuesto, el precio de una barra de pan pasaría de 1$ a 1 neodolar.
Lo pueden hacer de mil formas para que nosotros no ganemos (y nosotros tenemos pocas para escaparnos) Es su juego


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Oct 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Si el artículo ya es bastante lioso de por sí, esos cálculos ya los hicimos en este hilo, y nos salía que 27 billones de deuda (ya lo han alcanzado) dividido entre 261,5 millones de onza (redondeando) saldrían a casi 104,000 dólares la onza.



Pero lo que dice el articulo es lo contrario, entiendo. Que con la mera revalorizacion del valor contable de las reservas de oro se cubriria la deuda y sobraria oro a mogollón.


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xenomorfo (4 Oct 2020)

Este es el artículo original

¿Por qué “desaparece” el oro cuando bajan los precios?

Guillermo Barba es un economista y asesor financiero mexicano. Es seguidor de la escuela austriaca. Es partidario de invertir plata y oro fisicos. Lo que en México con una moneda débil es bastante práctico.
La alusión a la abundancia de oro, la interpreto como que onzas de oro hay para comerciar, pero si los que las tienen consideran que el precio de mercado no se ajusta a su valor no las venden. Y por ello escasea el oro que se comercia, no el existente.


----------



## Piel de Luna (4 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Hay muchas derivadas de esa medida, de entrada saber cuanto oro tienen los particulares y como lo tienen repartido, cuánto la opaca China, si habría posibilidad de confiscar o fiscalizar una buena parte de ese oro, como de rápida (automática por ejemplo con el neodolar ¿digital?) sería la inflación.
> Imagínese:
> su oro comprado a 2000$ , como sube a 100.000 tiene que pagar pongamos un 20% por incremento del patrimonio en $
> Otra. Fin de semana, se cambia automáticamente del $ al neodolar, 100.000 dólares valdrán 42$ neodolar, por supuesto, el precio de una barra de pan pasaría de 1$ a 1 neodolar.
> Lo pueden hacer de mil formas para que nosotros no ganemos (y nosotros tenemos pocas para escaparnos) Es su juego



Si, lo pueden hacer de 1000 formas, pero si tienen que llevar el precio del oro a 100.000$ pues el oro, oro es, tanto el de los gobiernos como el del gitano que lleva colgando del cuello, digamos que serán "daños colaterales".


----------



## kikepm (4 Oct 2020)

El artículo es interesante pero los cálculos ya se comentó que eran erróneos, porque 8.117 toneladas de oro son 261 millones de onzas (no 261 mil millones), que al precio de 1.900 $/oz equivalen a 496 mil millones de dólares.

Para que el oro en reserva pudiera pagar toda la deuda pública (unos 25 billones de dólares), el precio del oro tendría que ser de aproximadamente:

25.000.000.000.000 $ / 261.000.000 oz = *96.000 $/oz*.

Esto significa que el precio del oro se multiplicaría por 50, y para que ello sucediera la FED y el sistema de bancos comerciales deberían comprar cualquier cantidad de oro a ese precio. Lo que es equivalente a una devaluación del dólar de aproximadamente un 98% (inflación del 5.000%).

En el mismo momento en que la FED lo anunciara, los precios de bienes, servicios, salarios, etc., se multiplicarían automáticamente por 50.

Como la deuda pública se paga en términos nominales, esto produciría el resultado de impagar el 98% de la deuda con un simple acto político.

Esto no es otra cosa que contabilidad creativa, pero para hacernos una idea, la FED podría decretar precios diferentes del oro, por ejemplo la mitad del valor calculado anteriormente, 48.000 $/oz, con lo que la inflación sería del 2.500% y el impago resultante del 96% de la deuda.


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Hay muchas derivadas de esa medida, de entrada saber cuanto oro tienen los particulares y como lo tienen repartido, cuánto la opaca China, si habría posibilidad de confiscar o fiscalizar una buena parte de ese oro, como de rápida (automática por ejemplo con el neodolar ¿digital?) sería la inflación.
> Imagínese:
> su oro comprado a 2000$ , como sube a 100.000 tiene que pagar pongamos un 20% por incremento del patrimonio en $
> Otra. Fin de semana, se cambia automáticamente del $ al neodolar, 100.000 dólares valdrán 42$ neodolar, por supuesto, el precio de una barra de pan pasaría de 1$ a 1 neodolar.
> Lo pueden hacer de mil formas para que nosotros no ganemos (y nosotros tenemos pocas para escaparnos) Es su juego



Algo no me cuadra en esas cuentas, si 100.000 dólares valdrán 42$ neodólares, no puede ser que una barra de pan pase a costar de 1$ a 1 neodólar.

Y lo del 20% por incremento de patrimonio, será sólo en el caso de los santos temerosos del señor, no? ...porque con la de pasta que están robando los socialcomunistas, a ver quién es el tonto que se pone a vender oro y a pagar religiosamente su 20% a la sátrapa de la ministra Montero, que está metida en todos los chanchullos de fraude andaluz.


----------



## kikepm (4 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pero lo que dice el articulo es lo contrario, entiendo. Que con la mera revalorizacion del valor contable de las reservas de oro se cubriria la deuda y sobraria oro a mogollón.



Con que en libros se dispusiera el precio del oro a 1.900 $/oz, las reservas usanas servirían para pagar el (496.000 millones / 25.000.000.000.000 =) 2% del total de la deuda.

Para hacerlo, evidentemente, tendrían que desprenderse de todo el oro en reserva, lo que no parece muy probable.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Con que en libros se dispusiera el precio del oro a 1.900 $/oz, las reservas usanas servirían para pagar el (496.000 millones / 25.000.000.000.000 =) 2% del total de la deuda.
> 
> Para hacerlo, evidentemente, tendrían que desprenderse de todo el oro en reserva, lo que no parece muy probable.



Sí, gracias. Lo has explicado fenomenalmente en tu anterior mensaje. El error proviene de que Cava había calculado mal el nº de onzas de los usanos. (Ya me parecía una solución demasiado sencilla)


----------



## Aro (4 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Con que en libros se dispusiera el precio del oro a 1.900 $/oz, las reservas usanas servirían para pagar el (496.000 millones / 25.000.000.000.000 =) 2% del total de la deuda.
> 
> Para hacerlo, evidentemente, tendrían que desprenderse de todo el oro en reserva, lo que no parece muy probable.



USA no tiene por qué desprenderse de su oro: su deuda está en dólares y puede "imprimir" los que desee.
La inflación que esto podría generar les beneficia porque haría desaparecer también su deuda interna (ciudadanos y empresas) frente a economías como la Europea, ahogadas por la deuda, que verían agravada su deflación.


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Algo no me cuadra en esas cuentas, si 100.000 dólares valdrán 42$ neodólares, no puede ser que una barra de pan pase a costar de 1$ a 1 neodólar.
> 
> Y lo del 20% por incremento de patrimonio, será sólo en el caso de los santos temerosos del señor, no? ...porque con la de pasta que están robando los socialcomunistas, a ver quién es el tonto que se pone a vender oro y a pagar religiosamente su 20% a la sátrapa de la ministra Montero, que está metida en todos los chanchullos de fraude andaluz.



He puesto ejemplos con la cuenta de la vieja de un no economista. Los que organizan el tinglado son expertos, y además, marcan las reglas del juego, ten por seguro que tienen preparado como desplumarnos sin que apenas podamos defendernos.


----------



## Grecorio (4 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> USA no tiene por qué desprenderse de su oro: su deuda está en dólares y puede "imprimir" los que desee.
> La inflación que esto podría generar les beneficia porque haría desaparecer también su deuda interna (ciudadanos y empresas) frente a economías como la Europea, ahogadas por la deuda, que verían agravada su deflación.



Y también los ahorros en dolares de la población usana y del resto del mundo.
A algún jeque árabe se le van a poner los pelos de punta.


----------



## Aro (4 Oct 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Y también los ahorros en dolares de la población usana y del resto del mundo.
> A algún jeque árabe se le van a poner los pelos de punta.



Sí, pero sólo en caso de que generase inflación, que queda por verse.


----------



## Grecorio (4 Oct 2020)

Cierto. No conozco ningún americano. Pero los poderosos y las empresas algo de tesorería tendrán, sobre todo las empresas saneadas.


----------



## Aro (4 Oct 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Cierto. No conozco ningún americano. Pero los poderosos y las empresas algo de tesorería tendrán, sobre todo las empresas saneadas.



Apple, sin ir más lejos, nada en liquidez.


----------



## kikepm (5 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> USA no tiene por qué desprenderse de su oro: su deuda está en dólares y puede "imprimir" los que desee.
> La inflación que esto podría generar les beneficia porque haría desaparecer también su deuda interna (ciudadanos y empresas) frente a economías como la Europea, ahogadas por la deuda, que verían agravada su deflación.



Tu afirmación, aunque aparentemente pueda parecer que no, es esencialmente incorrecta. O bien se paga la deuda *en términos reales*, o bien se puede emitir la cantidad de dinero fiat estatal que se desee, devolviendo sólo una parte de su valor, lo que significa la quiebra parcial de la deuda. Ambas cosas no son posibles.

Cualquier emisor puede imprimir a coste cero toda la cantidad que desee de dinero-papel, pero la consecuencia de esto en último término es el impago de la deuda por pérdida de credibilidad del emisor (caso de USA en los 70 cuando emitió bonos denominados en francos suizos) y, en última instancia, el colapso del sistema monetario.

En cuanto a que la inflación beneficia a USA, es una afirmación que sólo puede hacerse desde el punto de vista de la sociedad como un todo colectivo. Si USA impaga su deuda, gana el gobierno, gana el sistema financiero, pero pierden los tenedores de bonos (entre los cuales hay millones de trabajadores de las clases medias). El análisis-país no me interesa especialmente, porque deja fuera a importantes sectores de la población, y se limita al coste beneficio de las élites estatales y de sus socios comerciales nacionales.

Por último, no veo porque USA podría impagar su deuda por emitir dólares, y Europa no podría hacerlo con los euros que emite. La capacidad estatal de impagar es universal. Hasta Argentina produce quitas de su deuda recurrentemente.


----------



## MIP (5 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Apple, sin ir más lejos, nada en liquidez.



Si por “nada” entendemos 210.000 millones de dólares de cash in hand a cierre de 2019, entonces vale.


----------



## Aro (5 Oct 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Si por “nada” entendemos 210.000 millones de dólares de cash in hand a cierre de 2019, entonces vale.



Nada en liquidez, del verbo nadar.

"Nada de liquidez" sería otra cosa, que yo no he dicho.


----------



## Pintxen (5 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Nada en liquidez, del verbo nadar.
> 
> "Nada de liquidez" sería otra cosa, que yo no he dicho.



Yo ya te había entendido.


----------



## Aro (5 Oct 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Tu afirmación, aunque aparentemente pueda parecer que no, es esencialmente incorrecta. O bien se paga la deuda *en términos reales*, o bien se puede emitir la cantidad de dinero fiat estatal que se desee, devolviendo sólo una parte de su valor, lo que significa la quiebra parcial de la deuda. Ambas cosas no son posibles.
> 
> Cualquier emisor puede imprimir a coste cero toda la cantidad que desee de dinero-papel, pero la consecuencia de esto en último término es el impago de la deuda por pérdida de credibilidad del emisor (caso de USA en los 70 cuando emitió bonos denominados en francos suizos) y, en última instancia, el colapso del sistema monetario.
> 
> ...



No entiendo tu mensaje.

Busquen "monetizar deuda" y verán que es algo común.


----------



## MIP (5 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Nada en liquidez, del verbo nadar.
> 
> "Nada de liquidez" sería otra cosa, que yo no he dicho.



Cierto, eso me pasa por forear dormido.


----------



## kikepm (5 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> No entiendo tu mensaje.
> 
> Busquen "monetizar deuda" y verán que es algo común.



Lo que quiero decir es que la cantidad de dinero que el banco central inyecta en la economía está limitada por su capacidad para engañar a los tenedores de bonos y de dinero-papel.

La idea de que el banco central, por ejemplo la FED, puede emitir falsificar sin consecuencias 25 billones de dólares para la compra de deuda (o la cantidad que aún no está en sus manos), y por tanto expandir en esa cantidad la oferta monetaria, es completamente falsa.

Desde muy antiguo, todos los gobiernos han estado interesados en falsificar la moneda para su propio beneficio. En todos los casos en que la falsificación ha superado cierto umbral de desvergüenza y enajenación mental, la moneda se ha corrompido y se ha producido el colapso, entendido como la pérdida de confianza en su valor futuro.

Lo cual ocurrió en EE.UU. muy recientemente, hacia 1977 el Tesoro se vió obligado a emitir bonos denominados en francos suizos, ya que la confianza en el valor del dólar colapsó.

Y esto es independiente de tener 1, 11 o 10.000 portaviones.

Lo que todo esto significa es que *el privilegio de emisión no está exento de riesgos*, como parece deducirse de gran cantidad de opiniones prosistema, del tipo "El banco central no puede quebrar", o "el tesoro puede emitir cualquier cantidad porque el gobierno posee la máquina de imprimir dinero", etc.

El emisor debe mantener intacta su credibilidad y una reputación intachable, para que sus papelitos ofrezcan a sus usuarios confianza en su valor futuro. Cuando esta se rompe, por emisión descontrolada, por enfermedad o fallecimiento del emisor (en el caso de individuos), o por la razón que sea, su dinero puede pasar a valer poco o nada, en un lapso de tiempo que puede llegar a ser muy corto.

Esto último es lo que denominamos hiperinflación. En el interín, y una vez que la inflación aparece, es insidiosa y no hay (casi) nada que pueda hacerse para volver a la situación original.


Por último, ¿cual es el valor final de todas las monedas fiat a lo largo de la historia?

CERO.

Ningún gobierno, ni siquiera el de Suiza, puede resistirse a la tentación de falsificar (es decir, estafar a los tenedores de su papel). Lo único que cambia es la tasa a la que cada gobernante destruye su moneda.


----------



## fff (5 Oct 2020)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Avisa con tiempo si me tengo que apuntar en algún lado.



Pues mira, tienes razón. Voy a empezar a tomar nombres.
Por privado enviadme nick, nombre, correo electrónico.
Todavía no se detalles pero haceros la idea que de 35€ no bajará.
De momento sigo añadiendo cosas. Cuando vea que ya no añado más pasaré a maquetar.
Y entonces cuando tenga todo definido pasaré a daros todos los detalles.
Y si no cambian las cosas, tirada privada, para amigos.


----------



## Xenomorfo (5 Oct 2020)

Más dudas sobre el dolar

The end of the dollar’s exorbitant privilege


----------



## marquen2303 (5 Oct 2020)

fff dijo:


> Pues mira, tienes razón. Voy a empezar a tomar nombres.
> Por privado enviadme nick, nombre, correo electrónico.
> Todavía no se detalles pero haceros la idea que de 35€ no bajará.
> De momento sigo añadiendo cosas. Cuando vea que ya no añado más pasaré a maquetar.
> ...



Muy bueno!! Yo me voy a apuntar a esta primera edición que luego seguro habrá que pagar premium para conseguirlo jajaja!! Más tarde te envío un privado.


----------



## Silver94 (5 Oct 2020)

Ayer en las noticias de Camela 3 hablaban de que el oro ha subido mucho y que es el momento que aprovecha la gente para llevarlo a los vende oro durante las crisis.


----------



## Gusman (5 Oct 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ayer en las noticias de Camela 3 hablaban de que el oro ha subido mucho y que es el momento que aprovecha la gente para llevarlo a los vende oro durante las crisis.



Osea que incitan a la venta. Menos mal. Pense que incitaban a la compra.


----------



## mr_nobody (5 Oct 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ayer en las noticias de Camela 3 hablaban de que el oro ha subido mucho y que es el momento que aprovecha la gente para llevarlo a los vende oro durante las crisis.



El gran reseteo a todo trapo! HDG unos y subnormales neandertales otros por creerse todo la mierda que les venden por TV


----------



## Silver94 (5 Oct 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Osea que incitan a la venta. Menos mal. Pense que incitaban a la compra.



Sí, sí, totalmente. "El oro está en máximos históricos. Por un anillo te pueden pagar alrededor de 150 euros". A mi me entraba la risa.


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> El gran reseteo a todo trapo! HDG unos y subnormales neandertales otros por creerse todo la mierda que les venden por TV



Pues ahí arriba termina uno de abrir un hilo diciendo que la bolsa Americana en 1 año se va a doblar... Casi nada... El Dow a 60.000 para Octubre de 2021, y vendrá alguno que otro y cargará magufadas de Tesla.... Pero bueno, Que San Pedro los bendiga.. 
Estamos cerca del fuerte tirón que falta para el 1800$.


----------



## FranMen (5 Oct 2020)

Siguiendo con mi razonamiento de paso de dólar a neodolar, otra consecuencia sería, no sólo que la deuda de USA prácticamente desaparecería, si no también la de los particulares y empresas (seguramente tendrán alguna solución para que no sea así, o... no) al mismo tiempo los ahorradores verían prácticamente desaparecer sus depósitos. Se premiaría a las cigarras frente a las hormigas. Tan sólo la posesión física: mps y otros no perecederos como tierras, objetos de alto valor ayudarían a conservar la riqueza.


----------



## FranMen (5 Oct 2020)

«Se avecina un colapso inminente sobre el dolar «


----------



## FranMen (5 Oct 2020)

Otra consecuencia sería que los países con deuda en dólares verían como está prácticamente desaparecería, es posible que sea al contrario: primero estos países quebrarian en cadena haciendo quebrar al dólar y obligándole a pasar a neodolar. Hasta ahora lo que se ha hecho con estos países es seguir el juego de patada pa’ lante: rescatarlos, refinanciar, FMI, si no puedes pagar te presto más (véase Argentina) pero en algún momento hay un límite.
Por otra parte, China ya lo ha dicho: hay que fomentar el consumo interno y no depender del resto del mundo, esto implica dejar de usar el dólar como moneda de cambio, al mismo tiempo ya dejó de respaldar al dólar no comprando deuda americana, antes bien vendiéndola, de momento, de forma ordenada, pero sí las cosas se precipitan pueden venderla de golpe (tonto el último, mejor vender un dólar a 0,80 que a 0,01) dando el golpe de gracia, incluso puede ser un arma económica para sustituir a USA ahora que ya no dependen de ellos como se está demostrando con la pandemia.
Son muchas ideas que me vienen de forma desordenada para debatir. Ya se ha hecho antes pero creo que nos estamos acercando a la hora de la verdad ¿tras las elecciones, febrero?


----------



## ping27 (5 Oct 2020)

Racional sería tenerlo todos en el ignore...


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Oct 2020)

ping27 dijo:


> Racional sería tenerlo todos en el ignore...



No sin antes haber cargado 34 kg de plata comprada a 400€/kg


----------



## Muttley (6 Oct 2020)

Venezuela Orders 71 Tons of Paper To Print New Banknotes Worth 23 Cents Each

Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Tichy (6 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Venezuela Orders 71 Tons of Paper To Print New Banknotes Worth 23 Cents Each
> 
> Qué puede salir mal?



Seguro que se explica adecuadamente en los estudios monetarios del ínclito profesor hunibersitario sr. Monedero.
La pena es que al ser confidenciales, el vulgo no podemos apreciar su sapiencia y llegar a comprender estas aparentes incongruencias.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Siguiendo con mi razonamiento de paso de dólar a neodolar, otra consecuencia sería, no sólo que la deuda de USA prácticamente desaparecería, si no también la de los particulares y empresas (seguramente tendrán alguna solución para que no sea así, o... no) al mismo tiempo los ahorradores verían prácticamente desaparecer sus depósitos. Se premiaría a las cigarras frente a las hormigas. Tan sólo la posesión física: mps y otros no perecederos como tierras, objetos de alto valor ayudarían a conservar la riqueza.



El problema del escenario que planteas es que realmente lo único que tendrá valor serán las armas de fuego (las pesadas) y el oro y la plata porque el nivel de guano social en ese escenario sería insoportable.

Ni de coña veo factible ese escenario.

Y sin embargo si que veo (y no en un par de años sino más a largo) un escenario en el que los tenedores de deuda usana la fueran soltando poco a poco. Algo que por cierto ya llevan haciendo los chinorris desde un tiempo a esta parte. Paralelamente haciendo acopio de oro porque al fin y a la postre será con lo único con lo que se pueda respaldar una nueva moneda. Los intereses chinorris, los rusos y los de otros muchos van por estos lares.

Intentar derroer el dolar demasiado rápido va en contra de todo y de todos. Se necesita tiempo.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Oct 2020)

Por cierto, hoy en el coche me han dejado un papelito de los de compro oro/plata. La plata a 600 euros/kg. Esos es algo menos de 22 dólares la onza. Se me ha hecho mucho lo que pagan. No se si es que no encuentran plata o qué.


----------



## Dadaria (6 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Siguiendo con mi razonamiento de paso de dólar a neodolar, otra consecuencia sería, no sólo que la deuda de USA prácticamente desaparecería, si no también la de los particulares y empresas (seguramente tendrán alguna solución para que no sea así, o... no) al mismo tiempo los ahorradores verían prácticamente desaparecer sus depósitos. Se premiaría a las cigarras frente a las hormigas. Tan sólo la posesión física: mps y otros no perecederos como tierras, objetos de alto valor ayudarían a conservar la riqueza.



Perdonad mi desconocimiento, pero voy a plantear una situación: Si ocurriese eso, ¿no recobrarían su verdadero valor el oro y la plata? Se que desde aquí, y en particular por parte de algunos foreros, se ve a los bancos centrales o a las élites que los controlan como entes todopoderosos. Es cierto que en la situación actual, en la que la población no es consciente del verdadero valor y utilidad de estos, las monedas FIAT permanezcan inalterables como si nada. Además, también es cierto que desde el estado y los gobiernos tienen mil y una maneras para poder jodernos vivos. Es decir, si se bajan las máscaras y el dolar o lo que sea que lo sustituya pase a valer 0, ¿porqué los metales no se verían definitivamente impulsados al lugar que les corresponde? Porque supongo que, es eso, o el caos, un posible caos armado que a esas élites no les sería sencillo controlar.

Para que se me entienda: o controlas el FIAT con puño de hierro, o el oro y la plata pasan a valer lo que supuestamente tendrían que valer. Que se diese un escenario en el que la élite gana si o si (hundiendo la deuda en la inflación y manteniendo a los mp a raya me suena demasiado decepcionante).


----------



## FranMen (6 Oct 2020)

Seguramente sí, pero ¿cuál es el lugar exacto que les corresponde? Mejor que el actual está claro, a los billetes pero, ¿pero cuál será el lugar? ¿Cuándo ocurrirá? Por el camino, no nos intentarán desplumar, véase los comproro


----------



## Tolagu (6 Oct 2020)

Madrid, Parque de las Avenidas


----------



## FranMen (6 Oct 2020)

Siguiendo con los países dolarizados, USA y FMI saben que no van a pagar y no les importa seguir prestándoles, total, sólo tienen que darle a la manivela para obtener los productos de estos países casi regalados.
Sería lógico pensar que con la entrada de divisas estos países entrarían en una espiral de inflación, antes bien es al contrario (con respecto al dólar no frente a sus propias monedas) . El dinero que entra llega a unos pocos corruptos y no a los trabajadores que son casi esclavos, una élite se enriquece mientras que una mayoría sobrevive. Es un sistema que no interesa cambiar por nadie: el pobre tiene que alimentar a su familia así que seguirá buscando la forma de llevar unos dólares a casa, el cacique recibe su mordida y USA recibe sus productos regalados.
No hay problema en refinanciar deudas pero en algún momento la cuerda se puede tensar demasiado y el país esquilmado dejar de funcionar


----------



## Tolagu (6 Oct 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Perdonad mi desconocimiento, pero voy a plantear una situación: Si ocurriese eso, ¿no recobrarían su verdadero valor el oro y la plata? Se que desde aquí, y en particular por parte de algunos foreros, se ve a los bancos centrales o a las élites que los controlan como entes todopoderosos. Es cierto que en la situación actual, en la que la población no es consciente del verdadero valor y utilidad de estos, las monedas FIAT permanezcan inalterables como si nada. Además, también es cierto que desde el estado y los gobiernos tienen mil y una maneras para poder jodernos vivos. Es decir, si se bajan las máscaras y el dolar o lo que sea que lo sustituya pase a valer 0, ¿porqué los metales no se verían definitivamente impulsados al lugar que les corresponde? Porque supongo que, es eso, o el caos, un posible caos armado que a esas élites no les sería sencillo controlar.
> 
> Para que se me entienda: o controlas el FIAT con puño de hierro, o el oro y la plata pasan a valer lo que supuestamente tendrían que valer. Que se diese un escenario en el que la élite gana si o si (hundiendo la deuda en la inflación y manteniendo a los mp a raya me suena demasiado decepcionante).



E improbable. Por cierto que el Fiat (aunque no exactamente igual) viene a ser equivalente a fiduciario, de fiarse, de confianza. Si se pierde la confianza en los emisores, a tomar por culo el dinero. Esto ya lo hemos visto multitud de veces en la historia.

El Fiat no se puede controlar con puño de hierro. Porque tu no puedes controlar con puño de hierro la confianza que se pone en él.

Así que, el problema actual lo resumo en un "o follamos todos o no folla ni Dios". Cuando los USA comenzaron a darle a la impresora, el resto sólo podía hacer dos cosas: o el trolar a tomar por culo, o patada adelante y yo imprimo también. De tal manera que hoy el problema ya no es el dolar, sino las monedas fiduciarias. Y la única solución será reestablecer la confianza perdida. ¿Cómo? Pues respaldando las monedas con valor tangible (aka oro) o creativamente con bosques verdes, aire limpio, feminismo y todas las mierdas que llevan años y años moldeando en las mentes de la sociedad occidental.


----------



## Muttley (6 Oct 2020)

Mañana empieza la subasta de Cayon de oro.
Todas las épocas.
Mucha Isabelina, Alfonsina, medios soberano, Monedas austriacas (10 y 100 coronas) y húngaras (8 florines), bastante variedad de 20 pesos azteca y muchísimos 50 pesos centenario.
Incluso una 100 soles peruanos. 46,8grs a 0,900. 
Buena ocasión si alguien quiere hacerse con alguna muy específica.

SUBASTA ELECTRONICA especial oro · EAUCTION special gold | Cayon Subastas SL DBA Cayón Numismática

Todo alrededor de spot.
No nos cansamos de decirlo.
Es MUY complicado encontrar monedas de oro a menos de spot (-1/2%).
Imposible a -5%. 
Nadie da duros a pesetas. Mucho ojo con eBay o ventas privadas.


----------



## FranMen (6 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> E improbable. Por cierto que el Fiat (aunque no exactamente igual) viene a ser equivalente a fiduciario, de fiarse, de confianza. Si se pierde la confianza en los emisores, a tomar por culo el dinero. Esto ya lo hemos visto multitud de veces en la historia.
> 
> El Fiat no se puede controlar con puño de hierro. Porque tu no puedes controlar con puño de hierro la confianza que se pone en él.
> 
> Así que, el problema actual lo resumo en un "o follamos todos o no folla ni Dios". Cuando los USA comenzaron a darle a la impresora, el resto sólo podía hacer dos cosas: o el trolar a tomar por culo, o patada adelante y yo imprimo también. De tal manera que hoy el problema ya no es el dolar, sino las monedas fiduciarias. Y la única solución será reestablecer la confianza perdida. ¿Cómo? Pues respaldando las monedas con valor tangible (aka oro) o creativamente con bosques verdes, aire limpio, feminismo y todas las mierdas que llevan años y años moldeando en las mentes de la sociedad occidental.



Con la crisis de las hipotecas pasó algo similar: el banco que quería hacerlo bien, seleccionar clientes solventes, dar un 80% máximo del valor de la vivienda se comía los mocos, el resto de bancos le comían la tostada y se quedaba sin negocio. Al final todos los bancos entraron en la espiral de hipotecas al 100+ muebles y coche, no evaluar riesgos. Después vino lo que vino. Ahora es la madre del cordero, es la propia moneda la que se han cargado, así que lo que nos espera va a ser apoteósico.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Oct 2020)

A ver, un poco off-topic, pero me gustaría saber vuestro criterio. Ya os pasé la tabulación que hice por años con el precio de la plata. Estoy empezando a tabular los históricos semanales.

Según vuestro criterio, ¿cuál sería la semana 1 del año? Entiendo que la primera semana de Enero completa. El problema me surge para tabular las semanas que comienzan a finales de diciembre y se extienden en Enero. ¿Son la última del año, o la primera del año entrante?

Por ejemplo:


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy en el coche me han dejado un papelito de los de compro oro/plata. La plata a 600 euros/kg. Esos es algo menos de 22 dólares la onza. Se me ha hecho mucho lo que pagan. No se si es que no encuentran plata o qué.



Diles que esperen, que según romanillo la van a comprar más barata... Hoy no... Mañana!


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Oct 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Perdonad mi desconocimiento, pero voy a plantear una situación: Si ocurriese eso, ¿no recobrarían su verdadero valor el oro y la plata? Se que desde aquí, y en particular por parte de algunos foreros, se ve a los bancos centrales o a las élites que los controlan como entes todopoderosos. Es cierto que en la situación actual, en la que la población no es consciente del verdadero valor y utilidad de estos, las monedas FIAT permanezcan inalterables como si nada. Además, también es cierto que desde el estado y los gobiernos tienen mil y una maneras para poder jodernos vivos. Es decir, si se bajan las máscaras y el dolar o lo que sea que lo sustituya pase a valer 0, ¿porqué los metales no se verían definitivamente impulsados al lugar que les corresponde? Porque supongo que, es eso, o el caos, un posible caos armado que a esas élites no les sería sencillo controlar.
> 
> Para que se me entienda: o controlas el FIAT con puño de hierro, o el oro y la plata pasan a valer lo que supuestamente tendrían que valer. Que se diese un escenario en el que la élite gana si o si (hundiendo la deuda en la inflación y manteniendo a los mp a raya me suena demasiado decepcionante).



En mi opinión es cuestión de tiempo. El fiat está en el terreno de juego ¿quien lo tiene? A saber, Bill Gates, coorporaciones, bancos centrales, iluminatis varios... Pero ese dinero antes o después se va a mover... antes o después . Los BC ya han declarado que quieren una mayor inflación y eso pasa por mover ese dinero.

Pero mover ese dinero conlleva que el fiat empezará a generar inflación y las cosas se les puede descontrolar. Tiempo al tiempo. Ya han soldado al león y no va ver nadie que le vuelva a enjaular


----------



## Muttley (6 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver, un poco off-topic, pero me gustaría saber vuestro criterio. Ya os pasé la tabulación que hice por años con el precio de la plata. Estoy empezando a tabular los históricos semanales.
> 
> Según vuestro criterio, ¿cuál sería la semana 1 del año? Entiendo que la primera semana de Enero completa. El problema me surge para tabular las semanas que comienzan a finales de diciembre y se extienden en Enero. ¿Son la última del año, o la primera del año entrante?
> 
> ...



No es que sea un criterio, es que es la norma que se siempre se usa cuando se fechan proyectos en el ámbito profesional en plan “entrega en la semana 41”.

La semana del 30 al 5 que comentas es la semana 1 de 2003, en ningún caso la última del año 2002, que sería siempre la 52 de 2002. 

Aquí tienes el ejemplo de este año

Calendario enero 2020
Semana 1 empezó el lunes 30 de Diciembre del 2019.


----------



## mr_nobody (6 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues eres un privilegiado. Poder comprar en Apmex, SDBullion, JMBullion, Providentmetals y sin aduanas. Si quisieras podrías vender aquí en el foro cosas interesantes y creo que te saldría rentable. Las monedas certificadas por ejemplo y rounds y lingotes de US, Canada y Méjico que por Europa no se ven mucho.



Pues ya me ha llegado el paquete de Apmex a mi casa de UK. No me han cobrado adunas, solo he tenido que rellenar un formulario confirmando que es oro de inversión y que entra dentro de los parámetros que el gorbierno considera.


----------



## Daviot (6 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Pues ya me ha llegado el paquete de Apmex a mi casa de UK. No me han cobrado adunas, solo he tenido que rellenar un formulario confirmando que es oro de inversión y que entra dentro de los parámetros que el gorbierno considera.



Y plata, tipo round o lingotes de 10 oz , también serían consideradas de inversión sin aduanas ?


----------



## alopecio (6 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver, un poco off-topic, pero me gustaría saber vuestro criterio. Ya os pasé la tabulación que hice por años con el precio de la plata. Estoy empezando a tabular los históricos semanales.
> 
> Según vuestro criterio, ¿cuál sería la semana 1 del año? Entiendo que la primera semana de Enero completa. El problema me surge para tabular las semanas que comienzan a finales de diciembre y se extienden en Enero. ¿Son la última del año, o la primera del año entrante?
> 
> ...



Hola. Permítaseme el inciso.
según la ISO 8601, que es la que deberían seguir todos los procesos de gestión y contables, la primera semana del año en el calendario gregoriano es aquella que contiene el primer jueves. Véase también este enlace.
En el año 2003 (ejemplo) la semana 1 es la que contiene el 30 y 31 de diciembre.


----------



## mr_nobody (6 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Y plata, tipo round o lingotes de 10 oz , también serían consideradas de inversión sin aduanas ?



No lo se, tengo que mirarlo eso, solo compre oro.


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Oct 2020)

Mark Twain: "La Historia nunca se repite, pero rima muy bien"

Eugene O'Neill: "No hay Pasado ni Presente, solo el Futuro ocurriendo una y otra vez ahora"


----------



## Somedus (6 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver, un poco off-topic, pero me gustaría saber vuestro criterio. Ya os pasé la tabulación que hice por años con el precio de la plata. Estoy empezando a tabular los históricos semanales.
> 
> Según vuestro criterio, ¿cuál sería la semana 1 del año? Entiendo que la primera semana de Enero completa. El problema me surge para tabular las semanas que comienzan a finales de diciembre y se extienden en Enero. ¿Son la última del año, o la primera del año entrante?
> 
> ...



Yo considero la primera semana del año la que va del 30/12 al 05/01.

Saludos.


----------



## kragh (7 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Mañana empieza la subasta de Cayon de oro.
> Todas las épocas.
> Mucha Isabelina, Alfonsina, medios soberano, Monedas austriacas (10 y 100 coronas) y húngaras (8 florines), bastante variedad de 20 pesos azteca y muchísimos 50 pesos centenario.
> Incluso una 100 soles peruanos. 46,8grs a 0,900.
> ...



Una pregunta @Muttley en lo referente al envió veo que Cayón indica lo siguiente:

CAYÓN SUBASTAS, S.L. se obliga exclusivamente a la entrega en mano de los lotes en la oficina (calle Orfila 10, Madrid). El envío o transporte 
de los lotes es por cuenta y riesgo del comprador.

¿Significa eso que uno mismo tiene que buscarse la vida para que una compañia de transporte recoja el paquete y te lo entregue? No gestionan ellos el envío como hacen la mayoría?

Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Muttley (7 Oct 2020)

kragh dijo:


> Una pregunta @Muttley en lo referente al envió veo que Cayón indica lo siguiente:
> 
> CAYÓN SUBASTAS, S.L. se obliga exclusivamente a la entrega en mano de los lotes en la oficina (calle Orfila 10, Madrid). El envío o transporte
> de los lotes es por cuenta y riesgo del comprador.
> ...



Buenas Kragh,

Mi experiencia personal es buena con Cayon.
Te lo pueden enviar sin problema como pone en su página de FAQ, copio y pego
Es más, si en tu cuenta de cliente figura una dirección de fuera de Madrid, el envío va implícito y la factura que recibes es con gastos y seguro.

“_Habrá que añadir también los gastos de envío asegurado si quieres que te lo enviemos. Dependerá del peso, volumen y cantidad de compra. Pero para hacerte una idea (precios orientativos a 2020); una compra de un lote de una moneda de 100 euro en una subasta rápida mensual, te costará 18 de comisión, más 5,48 de envío certificado asegurado; una compra de un lote de una moneda de 4.000 euro en una subasta rápida mensual, te costará 720 de comisión, más 45 euro de envío asegurado_”

Yo como voy mucho a Madrid, prefiero en las casas madrileñas acercarme personalmente a recoger los lotes.
Si te decides por esta opción, manda un mail antes de hacer la transferencia, comentándoles que por favor vas a a ir a recoger los lotes a su establecimiento y que vas a abonar la factura SIN los costes de envío ni de seguro.
Ellos te dan la conformidad (para que puedan rastrear tu pago fácilmente) y una vez hecha la transferencia quedas con ellos en un día y una hora de recogida (por esto de evitar que se junten varias personas esperando).
Te presentas allí, cerquita de Alonso Martínez, en una bocacalle de Zurbano y comprueban tu DNI.
Tienen una recepción acristalada tipo banco. Te hacen pasar a una pequeña sala donde te entreganlos lotes y puedes comprobarlos.
Si estás de acuerdo, firmas el recibo y sales por la puerta con ellos en el bolsillo.

Suerte esta tarde


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Oct 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Mark Twain: "La Historia nunca se repite, pero rima muy bien"
> 
> Eugene O'Neill: "No hay Pasado ni Presente, solo el Futuro ocurriendo una y otra vez ahora"




Lo iba a poner ahora. El bueno de Mike subiéndonos la moral!


----------



## kragh (7 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas Kragh,
> 
> Mi experiencia personal es buena con Cayon.
> Te lo pueden enviar sin problema como pone en su página de FAQ, copio y pego
> ...



Muy amable y gracias por la aclaración, no habia localizado las FAQs. Madrid no me pilla cerca por lo tanto optaria por el envio.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Oct 2020)

Gracias @Muttley @alopecio @Somedus 

Voy a intentar aplicar el criterio del Jueves. Para más jodienda los datos raw son con semanas guiris, es decir, de Domingo a Sábado.


----------



## Gusman (7 Oct 2020)

kragh dijo:


> Una pregunta @Muttley en lo referente al envió veo que Cayón indica lo siguiente:
> 
> CAYÓN SUBASTAS, S.L. se obliga exclusivamente a la entrega en mano de los lotes en la oficina (calle Orfila 10, Madrid). El envío o transporte
> de los lotes es por cuenta y riesgo del comprador.
> ...





Muttley dijo:


> Buenas Kragh,
> 
> Mi experiencia personal es buena con Cayon.
> Te lo pueden enviar sin problema como pone en su página de FAQ, copio y pego
> ...



En la última subasta ya no se podía recoger en su oficina por el tema COVID.
Por otro lado Madrid esta confinado, no? Se puede entrar para ir de compras?


----------



## Muttley (7 Oct 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> En la última subasta ya no se podía recoger en su oficina por el tema COVID.
> Por otro lado Madrid esta confinado, no? Se puede entrar para ir de compras?



He explicado la situación en un momento de normalidad. 
De hecho yo precisamente a Cayón me acerqué en Julio tras el confinamiento.

No sé la situación ahora.
Pero es tan simple como preguntar a la casa de subastas una vez ganado el lote.
Podría acercarme tal día? “No lo siento, por restricciones sanitarias COVID para tu seguridad y la nuestra solo hacemos envíos”.
Pues es lo que hay.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Oct 2020)

No se si se verá suficientemente bien. Aquí va la tabulación de la plata (XAG/USD) desde el 2000 hasta ahora por semanas. Los datos raw son de investing.com y tal y como pasaba con el mensual equivaldrían a comprar en el inicio de la semana y vender con la última cotización. Cosas curiosas si que empiezo a ver como que la semana 53 en los años que la tienen ha sido siempre negativa. Luego os pasaré algún gráfico más.


----------



## Tichy (7 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> He explicado la situación en un momento de normalidad.
> De hecho yo precisamente a Cayón me acerqué en Julio tras el confinamiento.
> 
> No sé la situación ahora.
> ...



La subasta anual extraordinaria presencial este año iba a ser en el Palace a mediados de marzo en dos sesiones. Por el confinamiento esta subasta se fue aplazando y finalmente se celebro solo por internet en junio. Si no me equivoco, ésta ha sido la única en la que señalaban que no se podía recoger en sus oficinas. 

Tras ésta ha habido varias subastas y en dos de ellas he ganado algún lote que he ido a recoger en persona. Algo que no va a ocurrir esta tarde, pues tengo todas las pujas superadas y no voy a subir. Curiosamente, el precio spot del oro es ahora bastante más bajo que en la subasta anterior, en la que hubo bastantes remates bajo spot (por ejemplo, varias alfonsinas a 310 más comisión). En cambio en la de hoy, las alfonsinas no bajan de 320, pese al spot más bajo de hoy. No sé si habrá una afluencia masiva de foreros...


----------



## Tolagu (7 Oct 2020)

Subidas (y bajadas) del XAG/USD por semanas desde el 2000 hasta ahora.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Oct 2020)

Porcentaje en los que el XAG/USD ha subido.


----------



## Muttley (7 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> La subasta anual extraordinaria presencial este año iba a ser en el Palace a mediados de marzo en dos sesiones. Por el confinamiento esta subasta se fue aplazando y finalmente se celebro solo por internet en junio. Si no me equivoco, ésta ha sido la única en la que señalaban que no se podía recoger en sus oficinas.
> 
> Tras ésta ha habido varias subastas y en dos de ellas he ganado algún lote que he ido a recoger en persona. Algo que no va a ocurrir esta tarde, pues tengo todas las pujas superadas y no voy a subir. Curiosamente, el precio spot del oro es ahora bastante más bajo que en la subasta anterior, en la que hubo bastantes remates bajo spot (por ejemplo, varias alfonsinas a 310 más comisión). En cambio en la de hoy, las alfonsinas no bajan de 320, pese al spot más bajo de hoy. No sé si habrá una afluencia masiva de foreros...



Pues precisamente esa subasta pospuesta de sala en a Junio fue en la que me llevé algún lote.
Efectivamente me dijeron que podía haber dificultades en la recogida, pero les expliqué que estaba a 10 mins escasos de la tienda.
Me dieron dispensa papal y pude acercarme con todas las precauciones, quedando con ellos a un día y a una hora prefijada. 

Resultará que tendremos que hacer un grupo de telegram para organizarnos en las pujas y no pisarnos monedas entre nosotros.


----------



## Tichy (7 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues precisamente esa subasta pospuesta de sala en a Junio fue en la que me llevé algún lote.
> Efectivamente me dijeron que podía haber dificultades en la recogida, pero les expliqué que estaba a 10 mins escasos de la tienda.
> Me dieron dispensa papal y pude acercarme con todas las precauciones, quedando con ellos a un día y a una hora prefijada.
> 
> Resultará que tendremos que hacer un grupo de telegram para organizarnos en las pujas y no pisarnos monedas entre nosotros.



Jejeje. Yo también gané algún lote en la especial y también lo recogí en mano. Paso casi a diario cerca de ahí y, costes aparte, me resulta mucho mejor que depender de mensajeros, así que también les pedí el favor y no hubo problema.

Lo de la organización en las pujas, sobre todo cuando hay muchas idénticas como ocurría hoy con ducados o 100 coronas, no es tontería...


----------



## kragh (7 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues precisamente esa subasta pospuesta de sala en a Junio fue en la que me llevé algún lote.
> Efectivamente me dijeron que podía haber dificultades en la recogida, pero les expliqué que estaba a 10 mins escasos de la tienda.
> Me dieron dispensa papal y pude acercarme con todas las precauciones, quedando con ellos a un día y a una hora prefijada.
> 
> Resultará que tendremos que hacer un grupo de telegram para organizarnos en las pujas y no pisarnos monedas entre nosotros.



Yo tampoco me adjudique ninguna al final, mis pujas fueron superadas. Ya habrán más oportunidades.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> La subasta anual extraordinaria presencial este año iba a ser en el Palace a mediados de marzo en dos sesiones. Por el confinamiento esta subasta se fue aplazando y finalmente se celebro solo por internet en junio. Si no me equivoco, ésta ha sido la única en la que señalaban que no se podía recoger en sus oficinas.
> 
> Tras ésta ha habido varias subastas y en dos de ellas he ganado algún lote que he ido a recoger en persona. Algo que no va a ocurrir esta tarde, pues tengo todas las pujas superadas y no voy a subir. Curiosamente, el precio spot del oro es ahora bastante más bajo que en la subasta anterior, en la que hubo bastantes remates bajo spot (por ejemplo, varias alfonsinas a 310 más comisión). En cambio en la de hoy, las alfonsinas no bajan de 320, pese al spot más bajo de hoy. No sé si habrá una afluencia masiva de foreros...



Hay mucha ansia. Pujé por tres medios soberanos y me han sobrepujado en 2.

Lo dejo estar y me retiro con elegancia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hay mucha ansia. Pujé por tres medios soberanos y me han sobrepujado en 2.
> 
> Lo dejo estar y me retiro con elegancia
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Rectifico... Me han sobrepujado en las 3.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (7 Oct 2020)

por si interesa , coloquio que empieza en 10 min de rankia


----------



## timi (7 Oct 2020)




----------



## Daviot (7 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> No se si se verá suficientemente bien. Aquí va la tabulación de la plata (XAG/USD) desde el 2000 hasta ahora por semanas. Los datos raw son de investing.com y tal y como pasaba con el mensual equivaldrían a comprar en el inicio de la semana y vender con la última cotización. Cosas curiosas si que empiezo a ver como que la semana 53 en los años que la tienen ha sido siempre negativa. Luego os pasaré algún gráfico más.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 452584



Gracias por currártelo y compartir.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Resultará que tendremos que hacer un grupo de telegram para organizarnos en las pujas y no pisarnos monedas entre nosotros,



La idea es cojonuda, con perdón. 
Respecto a esta subasta, no ha estado mal, me han levantado 3 de las 6 en las que pujé. Espero que fueran para algún compañero.


----------



## Somedus (7 Oct 2020)

Hola,

Yo entré tarde y ya están todas las pujas superiores a lo que habría pujado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fomenkiano (7 Oct 2020)

En esto de las subasta a parte del 18% de comisión, ¿hay que pagar algo más? Por ejemplo, una moneda 50 pesos que aparece subastada por 1650€ ¿en cuanto se quedaría? 

Gracias @*Muttley *y resto de foreros por comentar esta forma de comprar oro.


----------



## Higadillas (7 Oct 2020)

Creo que lo del grupo de telegram estaría genial. Alguien se anima? Si no, puedo hacerlo yo


----------



## Higadillas (7 Oct 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> En esto de las subasta a parte del 18% de comisión, ¿hay que pagar algo más? Por ejemplo, una moneda 50 pesos que aparece subastada por 1650€ ¿en cuanto se quedaría?
> 
> Gracias @*Muttley *y resto de foreros por comentar esta forma de comprar oro.



No hay que pagar nada más a parte de los gastos de envío y seguro en caso de no ir a recoger la pieza. Aquí el iva no aplica


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Oct 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> En esto de las subasta a parte del 18% de comisión, ¿hay que pagar algo más? Por ejemplo, una moneda 50 pesos que aparece subastada por 1650€ ¿en cuanto se quedaría?
> 
> Gracias @*Muttley *y resto de foreros por comentar esta forma de comprar oro.



Pues en ese supuesto se pagaría exactamente 1947€


----------



## cdametalero (7 Oct 2020)

También me han sobrepujado en un par de monedas de 20 pesos.
Me registré expresamente para esta puja. Para activar ni registro me exigieron 2 facturas de compra de otros vendedores internacionales, es esto normal???
Para registrarme en Soler y Llach no me pidieron nada.
Opiniones y expencias?
Saludos


----------



## Muttley (7 Oct 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Creo que lo del grupo de telegram estaría genial. Alguien se anima? Si no, puedo hacerlo yo



Yo creo que también. Por eso lo he propuesto.
Grupo anónimo (nadie debiera dar su nombre si no le parece bien), con el nick de poblador debería bastar para identificarnos,
Idealmente para compartir estrategias en subastas según lo que objetivos de cada uno, compartir ofertas de oro y plata en tiendas, Monedas interesantes, ofertas de eBay que pudieran ser de interés para alguno etc o incluso cuando la cosa vaya rodada hacer alguna quedada por regiones si apetece, tomarnos una cerveza y vernos las caras (Cuando se pueda).



cdametalero dijo:


> También me han sobrepujado en un par de monedas de 20 pesos.
> Me registré expresamente para esta puja. Para activar ni registro me exigieron 2 facturas de compra de otros vendedores internacionales, es esto normal???
> Para registrarme en Soler y Llach no me pidieron nada.
> Opiniones y expencias?
> Saludos



Si. En Cayon si.
En otras depende de la posición. Si tienes pujas abiertas por 200 euros y no te conocen no, pero si tienes pujas abiertas por 3000 y no te conocen.... pues si. Se trata de tener un riesgo mínimo por su parte.
Para una casa de este tipo que se cierre una moneda por 2000 y que luego el mayor pujador no pague...es inconveniente, hay que sacar la moneda otra vez al mercado, pero claro tampoco en la siguiente subasta que el personal se da cuenta y el prestigio de la casa queda tocado frente al público y frente al que cede la moneda.


----------



## cdametalero (7 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Si. En Cayon si.
> En otras depende de la posición. Si tienes pujas abiertas por 200 euros y no te conocen no, pero si tienes pujas abiertas por 3000 y no te conocen.... pues si. Se trata de tener un riesgo mínimo por su parte.
> Para una casa de este tipo que se cierre una moneda por 2000 y que luego el mayor pujador no pague...es inconveniente, hay que sacar la moneda otra vez al mercado, pero claro tampoco en la siguiente subasta que el personal se da cuenta y el prestigio de la casa queda tocado frente al público y frente al que cede la moneda.



Gracias por la info!


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Oct 2020)

La verdad es que en la última subasta no salió nada barato... todo claramente por encima de spot, algunas piezas con bastante sobrespot sin ser joyas numismáticas, y eso que la cotización oficial está corrigiendo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Oct 2020)

Lo que no acabo de entender es por qué la gente pagó mas caros Los Centenarios del 47 de los que se han acuñado millones, literalmente. Que los escasos 31 o los escasísimos 43.


----------



## MIP (8 Oct 2020)

Por un segundo leí SEAT Panda







No he seguido la subasta, de que moneda en concreto estaríamos hablando?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Oct 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Por un segundo leí SEAT Panda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es algo así:


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Oct 2020)

En concreto éstas jejeje




No las tengo yo @putabolsa ... yo conseguí ésta belleza:



y un par más pequeñitas......  muchas gracias a Muttley por ayudarme respondiendo a preguntas de novato, y por descubrirme ese mundillo, no saqué un precio excepcional ni mucho menos, pero estoy contento. Me apunto al grupo de telegram si se acaba creando. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Oct 2020)

Hombre, yo solo quiero aprender. Igual hay alguna razón que se nos escapa. Si alguien pagó 1725€ por un centenario del 47 en vez de pagar 1675 por un 43 y es tan amable de explicarnos el porqué, quizá aprendamos algo que desconocemos.


----------



## Tolagu (8 Oct 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> En esto de las subasta a parte del 18% de comisión, ¿hay que pagar algo más? Por ejemplo, una moneda 50 pesos que aparece subastada por 1650€ ¿en cuanto se quedaría?
> 
> Gracias @*Muttley *y resto de foreros por comentar esta forma de comprar oro.



El IVA del subastador. Al menos en las que yo participo que son industriales y no tienen nada que ver con la numismática.


----------



## Tolagu (8 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Gracias por currártelo y compartir.



De nada. Y gracias a ti por tus gráficas que compartes habitualmente


----------



## Higadillas (8 Oct 2020)

Buenas tardes,

Estamos haciendo pruebas con @Muttley para crear el grupo de telegram de subastas de metales preciosos. Alguien quiere probar a unirse?

Si es así, os envío el enlace por privado.


----------



## Gusman (8 Oct 2020)

Yo me uno al telegram. Con vuestro permiso.


----------



## Muttley (8 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Hombre, yo solo quiero aprender. Igual hay alguna razón que se nos escapa. Si alguien pagó 1725€ por un centenario del 47 en vez de pagar 1675 por un 43 y es tan amable de explicarnos el porqué, quizá aprendamos algo que desconocemos.



Yo he visto cosas muy raras en subastas.
Monedas “anormalmente” baratas y otras increíblemente caras.
La razón de la primera se me escapa. El hecho que haya tanta gente ”viendo” pero no “mirando” es sorprendente.
Hace no mucho en una subasta (el año pasado) quedaron sin cubrir precios de salida de unas 8 Indians de 5 dólares. Si. De verdad. Me pareció acojonante. Evidentemente alguna me llevé en repesca. Pero....o sea....que “cohones” a precio spot una moneda como esa y no las quería nadie. Por supuesto a los dos días en repesca volaron todas.
Otras se rematan a precios indecentes e imposibles de justificar, ya sea por comparación (como estas 50 pesos) o como otras que no tienen sentido y que es producto de calentones o piques.
En otras la casa se columpia y coloca un precio de salida inasumible, yo lo he visto en plata más que en oro.
Esto resulta en puja desierta o....alguno que pica o que necesita material para colocarlo a “ jubilados” en tienda física.
Hablo monedas corrientes.

Como dice @putabolsa hay que tener cuidado, no dejarse llevar y tenerlo (muy) estudiado.
En bullion, muy claro el spot, si la moneda lleva o no lleva premium. Y cuanto lleva.
Revisar subastas antiguas.
Comprar un soberano normal en subasta más caro o al mismo que el precio de coininvest es de bobos. A una subasta se va a comprar más barato o a comprar algo que no tenga coininvest (o la tienda online que sea).
Si compro al mismo precio lo compro cuando quiero.

@Tolagu, agradecerte los gráficos, muy currados.
Si te parece pongo enlace en post principal. 
Respecto al IVA la comisión del 18% ya lleva el IVA, que viene desglosado en factura, así como el IVA del envío y del seguro.
Es decir. El 18% a mayores es precio final.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2020)

kragh dijo:


> Muy amable y gracias por la aclaración, no habia localizado las FAQs. Madrid no me pilla cerca por lo tanto optaria por el envio.



Te cobran envío y seguro. Depende de la cantidad. Cuenta con 30 a 50 € aprox.


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Te cobran envío y seguro. Depende de la cantidad. Cuenta con 30 a 50 € aprox.



Por aportar mi experiencia, a mi me cobran 15€ por seguro + envío, si bien es cierto que es una compra "pequeña". A partir de 3.000€, cobran 30€ MÁXIMO según me dijo un responsable de la casa por correo electrónico. Un saludo!

@kragh


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2020)

Sí, 30 por el seguro, pero luego suma el envío.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2020)

Si te refieres a la de ayer, no hubo subasta en vivo como tal. Sino que fue subasta online durante días y luego cerraba a las 17 h.
Y los precios estuvieron bastante quietos muchos durante días, pero en el último día pegaron el estirón, la mayoría.
Y me atrevería a decir que ha habido alguna que otra mano fuerte que ha barrido algunas piezas en su totalidad. Por el momento de puja y cómo lo ha hecho. Yo tenía algunas y he visto como en la misma hora iban cayendo, sin importarle pagar en alguna pieza muy por encima de spot. Iba a por todo el lote. Ducados, florines, etc. Algo ha caído, lo que no puedo es ponerlo por discreción.
Pero se pueden coger buenas oportunidades. Soberanos y alfonsinas a 1530 por ejemplo en anterior subasta. Todo está en preparárselo bien y poner la caña.

Por cierto, putabolsa, que veo que te gustan los pandas, estas del 83 qué tal de valoración?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Oct 2020)

Que alguna alma caritativa me envíe el Telegram del grupo metalero.

Gracias

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Oct 2020)

La última vez que fui a Madrid pasé por Cayon para comprar un libro y estaba Cayon padre allí. 

Nos pusimos a charlar y acabo invitandome a almorzar callos.

Varios meses después su secretaria me envió unos catálogos de los años 70 gratis total.

Le comenté que los coleccionaba y el hombre tuvo ese detalle estupendo conmigo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2020)

Cuánto es CARAS?


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Oct 2020)

A mi las monedas de este anho que aun puedes comprar que mas me gustan son:


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2020)

Sí se hizo (1633 Oz envío incluido)


----------



## Ferenczyg (8 Oct 2020)

Me apuntais a lo del telegram plis?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2020)

Sí, pero las fotos engañan, están muy ampliadas. Ves una foto que parece que la moneda tiene ciertas cosas, y luego no se aprecia.
Yo lo del premium no lo veo tanto. Prefiero ir a precio bajo y si hay algo interesante puedes poner un poco más. En las subastas es lo que hay, tampoco puedes elegir. Maples y demás no hay casi. Y compradas en tienda te sablean un buen sobrespot, para luego ser horo a peso.
También me tira un poco más la moneda histórica que el bullion. La conservación y estado sé que se valora, y es preferible una en mejor estado. Pero a la hora de la verdad, en la mayoría de las ocasiones la diferencia en mano es casi nada. Yo no pagaría más por eso. 
Luego cada uno tiene sus gustos o estrategias. Por gusto es una cosa, pero por estrategia de luego sacar más tajada, yo ahí soy más escéptico.


----------



## Arbeyna (8 Oct 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Estamos haciendo pruebas con @Muttley para crear el grupo de telegram de subastas de metales preciosos. Alguien quiere probar a unirse?
> 
> Si es así, os envío el enlace por privado.



Hola, estoy interesado. 
Gracias!


----------



## estupeharto (9 Oct 2020)

Entiendo. Por eso, como hay que saber bastante para entrar en premium y numismática y correr ciertos riesgos, prefiero no entrar. Al final el valor se sustenta en la materia prima, que puede subir y bajar, pero sigue estando. Y a largo más.
Mientras que las modas corren el riesgo de cambiar ya que no tienen añadido intrínseco. Se basan en que vendrá otro comprador, pero eso puede cambiar, en un futuro cada vez más apretado. Lo veo como algo más en otro nivel económico.
Aunque comprendo que hay diferentes estrategias y opiniones.


----------



## yopyop (9 Oct 2020)

Yo diría que hay que tener cuidado hasta en las subastas. Es verdad que son grandes profesionales, pero no se puede saber de todo.
Me gustaría citar un ejemplo reciente de una prestigiosa casa española que subastó en julio la moneda de la foto y se remató en 220 euros.



Para mí es una falsificación. Tiene detalles claros y conocidos como la "I" fantasma de la palabra América, o el reborde que se ve en la parte alta de la corona.
Pero si vemos determinadas letras como el hueco interno de la última "A" de América, nada tienen que ver.
Cuando están desgastadas es más difícil ver las cosas.
Aquí un aviso a navegantes de NGG con la foto de una falsificación:
40. 1868 Gold Dollar | NGC



Y aquí la foto de una genuina:



Todo esto es mi opinión, por supuesto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo he visto cosas muy raras en subastas.
> Monedas “anormalmente” baratas y otras increíblemente caras.
> La razón de la primera se me escapa. El hecho que haya tanta gente ”viendo” pero no “mirando” es sorprendente.
> Hace no mucho en una subasta (el año pasado) quedaron sin cubrir precios de salida de unas 8 Indians de 5 dólares. Si. De verdad. Me pareció acojonante. Evidentemente alguna me llevé en repesca. Pero....o sea....que “cohones” a precio spot una moneda como esa y no las quería nadie. Por supuesto a los dos días en repesca volaron todas.
> ...




Yo he visto muchas veces monedas de 4 y de 8 escudos de oro por debajo de spot y tardar dias en venderse en repesca e incluso no venderse y volver a salir a la siguiente subasta, tambien muchas monedas tipo 100 escudos de isabel II no venderse a spot y quedar dias en repesca.

Yo me he llevado asi muchas monedas, de llevarme algo y decir ya que me llevo eso pues aprobecho y le meto algo mas a la factura para que me haga media con el envio.

Te hablo de hace un año, ahora mismo esta saliendo todo carisimo, es mejor ni mirar para no acabar picando como dice el otro compañero putabolsa.

Pero yo creo que ya fuera de que la gente quiera oro y plata hay otras razones por las que todo se esta vendiendo muy caro pues no es solo en metales esta pasando en muchos otros negocios.

Yo crio pajaros raros y algunos años me cuesta venderlos, este año han volado ( nunca mejor dicho ) mas caros que nunca y casi todos a pajarerias que son gente que nunca me compran a mis precios.

En moneda antigua los lotes de monedas se estan vendiendo a unos precios que da miedo mirar, no entiendo nada pues apenas tendra margen el que luego vaya a revender.

Entonces lo que yo pienso es lo siguiente, esto es un canto del cisne muerto, muchos negocios se estan viendo en las ultimas, con la mierda del virus no pueden aprovisionarse de material que en condiciones normales conseguirian a unos precios muy inferiores y ya en una ultima esperanza intentan comprar cosas al precio que sea aunque el margen sea ridiculo por que estan los pobres que no saben ya ni que hacer para poder vender algo y conservar el negocio.

Esta es mi opinion sobre lo que esta pasando ahora mismo con todo en general.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Entiendo. Por eso, como hay que saber bastante para entrar en premium y numismática y correr ciertos riesgos, prefiero no entrar. Al final el valor se sustenta en la materia prima, que puede subir y bajar, pero sigue estando. Y a largo más.
> Mientras que las modas corren el riesgo de cambiar ya que no tienen añadido intrínseco. Se basan en que vendrá otro comprador, pero eso puede cambiar, en un futuro cada vez más apretado. Lo veo como algo más en otro nivel económico.
> Aunque comprendo que hay diferentes estrategias y opiniones.




A mi me gusta mucho la numismatica y llegue a estar muy muy metido en ese mundo, pues cuanto mas me metia mas asco le pillaba, me sigue gustando, soy un coleccionista que lleva eso imnato en su ser, pero intento no comprar cosas muy caras, ademas de las cosas tan feas que vi hay otra cosa que no me acaba de gustar, las monedas van muchas veces por modas, una epoca nadie queria por ejemplo los cornados, una moneda pequeñita medieval que me encanta, empece a comprarlos por que me salian muy bien de precio y cada vez me gustaban mas, luego empezaron a subir muchisimo de precio, siguen siendo asequibles pero nada que ver a lo que valian hace unos años.

Con otras monedas pasa al contrario valen mucho luego por lo que sea cambia la moda y pegan un bajonazo.

Monedas caras ya intento no comprar nada, he visto cosas que no me gustan nada y se que nadie puede garantizarme que una moneda sea original, si quieren hacertela te la hacen y como quieran no te vas a enterar en tu vida.


----------



## Ferenczyg (9 Oct 2020)

no acabo de entender una cosa, si compro ahí una moneda a spot y luego tengo un 18% adicional no es igual que si la hubiera comprado a spot +18?


----------



## asqueado (9 Oct 2020)

yopyop dijo:


> Yo diría que hay que tener cuidado hasta en las subastas. Es verdad que son grandes profesionales, pero no se puede saber de todo.
> Me gustaría citar un ejemplo reciente de una prestigiosa casa española que subastó en julio la moneda de la foto y se remató en 220 euros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 453963
> 
> ...




Pues no te equivocas, en mas de una ocasion han vendido monedas falsas. El negocio que tienen las casas de subastas es monumental con el iva y el venia. El que este interesado en alguna moneda, tiene que poner un tope, si no esta perdido, hay muchos intereses creados, e incluso pueden subir la puja entre ellos. Muchos numismaticos pueden tener la moneda que buscas y a mejor precio, es cosa de echar horas buscando y rebuscando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Oct 2020)

Ferenczyg dijo:


> no acabo de entender una cosa, si compro ahí una moneda a spot y luego tengo un 18% adicional no es igual que si la hubiera comprado a spot +18?



Pues claro, pero si la compras por un precio de -18% de spot, haces tus cuentas y dices 200 euros mas el 18 tenemos aqui 236 euros, la moneda vale 240 mas o menos a spot, pues ya la tenemos a spot.

Luego sumar gastos de envio tambien que no suelen ser muy elevados en casas españolas.

Tambien mucho cuidado con la comision que algunas casas no meten el 18, pueden meter incluso un 25 o mas, he visto casas que meten ese 25 fuera de españa.

Tambien tener cuidado y intentar conocer politicas de envio de casas, a mi en una de inglaterra me metian unos sablazos en los envios acojonantes, pero claro me traia cosas regaladas y al final pensaba me han dado el palo pero sigue saliendo barato.

Ejemplo, compre un santo del siglo XVI tallado en madera que debia valer un pastizal, esas cosas valen mucho dinero, en la puja no paso de las 6 libras pero me lo mandaron en una caja que cuando llego parecia que me mandaban un cadaver y salio la cosa en 600 euros, mandadmelo lioteado en unas sabanas y cuatro papeles de burbujas so cabrones, ese paquete por 200 euros como mucho te lo mando yo a donde sea pero estos van siempre de super premium y los gastos de envio de tanto lujo son para temblar.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo he visto muchas veces monedas de 4 y de 8 escudos de oro por debajo de spot y tardar dias en venderse en repesca e incluso no venderse y volver a salir a la siguiente subasta, tambien muchas monedas tipo 100 escudos de isabel II no venderse a spot y quedar dias en repesca.
> 
> Yo me he llevado asi muchas monedas, de llevarme algo y decir ya que me llevo eso pues aprobecho y le meto algo mas a la factura para que me haga media con el envio.
> 
> ...



Por aquí te llamarían "negociante" jaja.

¿Se puede saber que tipo de pajarracos crías?.


----------



## psiloman (9 Oct 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Estamos haciendo pruebas con @Muttley para crear el grupo de telegram de subastas de metales preciosos. Alguien quiere probar a unirse?
> 
> Si es así, os envío el enlace por privado.



Hola, a mí también me interesa, si me pudierais añadir os lo agradecería.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Oct 2020)

Habia por ahí un artículo que hablaba de un espabilado que criaba pájaros y que descubrió el mundo de las monedas y tal....

Me ha recordado a un multinick de por aquí...

https://blognumismatico.com/2011/11/29/denarios-como-canarios/

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Angelillo23 (9 Oct 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Estamos haciendo pruebas con @Muttley para crear el grupo de telegram de subastas de metales preciosos. Alguien quiere probar a unirse?
> 
> Si es así, os envío el enlace por privado.



a mí me interesa, aunque comparado con vosotros yo juego en 3º regional jaja


----------



## Tichy (9 Oct 2020)

yopyop dijo:


> Yo diría que hay que tener cuidado hasta en las subastas. Es verdad que son grandes profesionales, pero no se puede saber de todo.
> Me gustaría citar un ejemplo reciente de una prestigiosa casa española que subastó en julio la moneda de la foto y se remató en 220 euros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 453963
> 
> ...




Es una buena observación. Yo también tengo alguna experiencia en este sentido. En las casas de subastas de primera fila hay grandes expertos, pero pero son muchas monedas al año las que subastan y los fallos, aunque sean escasos y muy puntuales, existen.

Hace unos años me llevé varios lotes en una subasta de una firma de prestigio, entre ellos un par que figuraban como "usado como joya", lo que significa que puede tener marcas de engarces, haber perdido el canto, estar frotada y por tanto con rayas o la pátina perdida, pero se supone que la moneda es auténtica. Cuestión distinta es cuando figura como "imitación de joyería", pero no era el caso.

Ocurrió que las pillé a precio algo por debajo de spot y por las fotos no tenían mala pinta, pero al recibirlas y compararlas con otras que tenía, se apreciaban diferencias evidentes, no ya en el tono que eso sería por haber sido limpiadas, sino por cantos redondeados, detalles difusos que no parecían de desgaste sino de origen, etc. que me llevaron a convencerme de que eran imitaciones y no monedas auténticas que se hubieran usado como joya. El peso y el diámetro eran correctos, pero por tamaño la prueba de densidad no era concluyente y siempre queda la duda del espesor, que con los relieves es imposible de medir con exactitud.

El caso es que contacté con la casa y se ofrecieron a que les enviara de vuelta (a su cargo) las monedas con dudas para reexaminarlas. Así lo hice, y me contestaron que en su opinión eran auténticas, pero que si no me convencían me ofrecían el reembolso íntegro, lo que acepté porque estaba prácticamente seguro de que eran imitaciones.

La cuestión es que varios meses y varias subastas después, vi a una de ellas (muy reconocible por un detalle concreto) de nuevo en subasta de esa casa y esta vez figuraba como "imitación de joyería" (pese a que me habían insistido en que era auténtica).

Ojo por tanto, que no hay nada garantizado al 100% ni siquiera con un certificado de prestigio.


----------



## Aro (9 Oct 2020)

No sé por qué insistís en decir que notrabajo es romanillo. Acaba de escribir un post de calidad, que aporta al hilo, y si de falsificaciones estamos hablando, basta con leer un párrafo del uno y del otro (tanto contenido como continente) para darse cuenta de que son personas muy diferentes. 

Gracias por estos interesantísimos mensajes sobre subastas, compañeros.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> No sé por qué insistís en decir que notrabajo es romanillo. Acaba de escribir un post de calidad, que aporta al hilo, y si de falsificaciones estamos hablando, basta con leer un párrafo del uno y del otro (tanto contenido como continente) para darse cuenta de que son personas muy diferentes.
> 
> Gracias por estos interesantísimos mensajes sobre subastas, compañeros.



Yo pienso lo mismo. Ante la duda, mejor ser cauto y evitar la posibilidad de estar siendo injusto.
Que tampoco ha matado a nadie..
Más allá de las contribuciones de cada uno, que siempre van bien y hacen esto más ameno y completo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Oct 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Por aquí te llamarían "negociante" jaja.
> 
> ¿Se puede saber que tipo de pajarracos crías?.




Mucho trihibrido, es decir mixtos que se entremezclan entre tres especies diferentes.

Negrito de bolivia, xanthogastra, tristis, canario de mozambique, cantor de africa y ahora estoy metiendo mas, antes mis padres siempre estaban liandola por que decian que ensuciaban mucho y alomejor solo tenia una parejilla de cada uno, ahora que ya no estan me he vuelto loco perdido y estoy montando una habitacion entera de modulos de cria.

Este año pensaba ir a reggio emilia y traerme parejas de estas raras, alli salen mucho mas baratas y ademas te das el viajecillo, pero me han follado vivo con los impuestos de sucesiones y le van a dar porculo al viaje, eso y que no creo que se vaya a celebrar con el coronavirus.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Ojo por tanto, que no hay nada garantizado al 100% ni siquiera con un certificado de prestigio.



Yo de esto se mucho mas que nadie del foro, no por nada si no por que estuve muy metido en este mundo. Estuve muy cerca de montar una numismatica, tenia ya el local incluso buscado, era una antigua joyeria que ya tenia las medidas de seguridad casi al dia y no requeria inversion.

No puedo contar ni la mitad de lo que se, en primer lugar por que literalmente me juego como poco una buena paliza o que me llame alguien que vea esto y me diga cuatro cosas, tampoco tengo ganas de historias con nadie.

Pero dentro de lo que se puede contar vamos a contar cuatro cosas muy por encima.

En primer lugar en moneda griega tengo varios conocidos muy metidos en este mundo que me aseguran que un tanto por ciento acojonante, hablo de mas del 80% de las monedas de calidad que se venden hoy en dia no son originales, estando yo en convenciones han llegado Italianos con maletines cargados de copias entre 60 y 200 euros de tetradacmas que eran identicos a los originales, enseñaban fotos con troqueles de tetradracmas y de otras monedas y las fotos eran de habitaciones enormes llenas de punta a punta de troqueles.

Estando yo con una mesa montada de moneda antigua en varias convenciones de monedas he visto como en los stand mas cercanos que eran de reconocidos copistas y que vendian su material como copias llegaban gente importante en horarios de poco transito y se hacian tratos., no eran gente top pero si eran gente que podrian estar en segunda division por poner un ejemplo.

A mi me han ofrecido comprar aureos a 1000 euros que tenian ese precio por ser unicos, es decir, se hace un aureo, se rompe el troquel y unicamente queda tu aureo, esto tambien se hace con denarios y con otro tipo de monedas, esos aureos luego con un certificado pueden llegar a valer cinco veces mas como poco, si es un aureo especial puede llegar a los 30.000 o 50.000 euros, un denario imagina que te lo venden a 300 o 400 pero ese denario vale 4000 o 5000 euros. Esto eran gente que llegaban con maletines llenos de este tipo de moneda, normalmente era un italiano el que aparecia con estos maletines, italiano diferente al de los tetradracmas.

En moneda medieval española hay varios especialistas y sus copias en caso de que quieran hacerlas unicas son imposibles de detectar, la unica manera de poder detectarlas es que se hagan varias monedas del mismo cuño y conforme van saliendo al mercado darte cuenta de que son clones acuñados, si fueran fundidos si pueden llegar a reconocerse por un ojo experto.

Casi todos los talleres estan por el sur de españa, casi todos estan operando de forma legal, pero hay otros que son como las reliquias, sabes que estan, sabes que esisten pero no hay manera de saber quien tiene ese taller, por ejemplo el famoso taller de las cabezas de san juan, nunca he llegado a saber nada de su dueño, debe de ser un tio muy listo con un bajo perfil y con clientes ya buscados, se sabe que esiste desde hace años pero nadie sabe nada de el.

Luego estan los bulgaros, especialistas en moneda romana y en arqueologia, casi todo lo que se vende hoy en dia es de de ellos, hacen entalles en piedras naturales que venden a 40 euros que luego pueden como poco triplicar su valor con un certificado.


Para el que tenga interes os dejo esto, es muy interesante, haceros una idea de que con la moneda pasa lo mismo que con lo se cuenta aqui, estos hablan de arqueologia pero en realidad es casi el mismo mundillo. 

Os aconsejo mucho que veais este documental.


----------



## asqueado (9 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Es una buena observación. Yo también tengo alguna experiencia en este sentido. En las casas de subastas de primera fila hay grandes expertos, pero pero son muchas monedas al año las que subastan y los fallos, aunque sean escasos y muy puntuales, existen.
> 
> Hace unos años me llevé varios lotes en una subasta de una firma de prestigio, entre ellos un par que figuraban como "usado como joya", lo que significa que puede tener marcas de engarces, haber perdido el canto, estar frotada y por tanto con rayas o la pátina perdida, pero se supone que la moneda es auténtica. Cuestión distinta es cuando figura como "imitación de joyería", pero no era el caso.
> 
> ...





Te intentaron engañar a ti, como devolvistes la pieza, aun cuando insistian en que era autentica, dejaron pasar un tiempo y la volvieron a poner a la venta, para engañar al siguiente. Y hay que preguntarse, y eso cuantas veces lo han hecho y le ha salido bien, van a hacer negocio. Esa pieza era un copia de una moneda original, que desde hace mucho tiempo hay desaprensivos en la falsificacion, por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado.
Todo esto me recuerda al duro sevillano, que vale mas caro su adquisicion que uno legal, pero en la mayoria de las veces no sabias a simple vista cual era verdadero o falso


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Oct 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Habéis visto esto??
> 
> BREAKING: The US Mint Is Hiking Silver Prices, Will Charge $67 For Each 1-Ounce Uncirculated American Silver Eagle Coin In Just Five Days!




Que burrada de subida ¿no?


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (9 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo de esto se mucho mas que nadie del foro, no por nada si no por que estuve muy metido en este mundo. Estuve muy cerca de montar una numismatica, tenia ya el local incluso buscado, era una antigua joyeria que ya tenia las medidas de seguridad casi al dia y no requeria inversion.
> 
> No puedo contar ni la mitad de lo que se, en primer lugar por que literalmente me juego como poco una buena paliza o que me llame alguien que vea esto y me diga cuatro cosas, tampoco tengo ganas de historias con nadie.
> 
> ...



Estas informaciones de primera mano son impagables.


sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Habéis visto esto??
> 
> BREAKING: The US Mint Is Hiking Silver Prices, Will Charge $67 For Each 1-Ounce Uncirculated American Silver Eagle Coin In Just Five Days!




Este es el twitt original, que es de la cuenta verificada de la US Mint, y dice eso exactamente:



de lo de la subida a 65$ no estoy seguro.

PS: Edito. Los 65$ son para las "presidential medals". Ahora están a 46$:
Silver Presidential Medals
y pasarían a 65$ según lo que pone en este pdf:
https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2020-10-08/pdf/2020-22458.pdf


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Oct 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Estas informaciones de primera mano son impagables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que he leido la aplican solo a las "uncirculated" ( no a las que salen del tubo), que supongo que te las venden en una cajita y con certificado... pero vamos que es una moneda buillon en una cajita.

A ver si los metaleros de pro nos aclaran el tema.


A mi esta noticia, y los altos precios de la subasta de Cayón del otro día me hacen pensar que estamos a las puertas de un arreón... veremos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Oct 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Estas informaciones de primera mano son impagables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que quieren decir ? que como la plata esta mas cara van a subir sus productos ? es lo que mas o menos entiendo.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (9 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que quieren decir ? que como la plata esta mas cara van a subir sus productos ? es lo que mas o menos entiendo.



Si. En eufemiano dicen que van a adoptar una nueva estrategia a la hora de poner precio a sus productos numismáticos que contienen plata.


----------



## fff (9 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo de esto se mucho mas que nadie del foro, no por nada si no por que estuve muy metido en este mundo. Estuve muy cerca de montar una numismatica, tenia ya el local incluso buscado, era una antigua joyeria que ya tenia las medidas de seguridad casi al dia y no requeria inversion.
> 
> No puedo contar ni la mitad de lo que se, en primer lugar por que literalmente me juego como poco una buena paliza o que me llame alguien que vea esto y me diga cuatro cosas, tampoco tengo ganas de historias con nadie.
> 
> ...



Que sabes de onzas españolas? Si no "puedes" hablarlo en público te lo agradeceria por privado...


----------



## Muttley (9 Oct 2020)

Tranquilidad.

Numismatic products significa proofs o series limitadísimas conmemorativas.
Cajita, certificado y doble acuñación en caso de proof.
La US Mint SOLO vende de forma DIRECTA este tipo de productos a público en general.
Las monedas bullion (los tubos ASEs) y otras series BU SOLO se venden a través de distribuidores autorizados (APMEX, JMBullion...)
Este es el mismo caso que todas las grandes mints (Perth Mint, Rand refineries etc...).
Yo no puedo llamar a Rand refineries para comprar un krugerrand...a no ser que sea una serie limitadísima super premium proof bla bla bla....ídem con la Perth Mint y una Kookaburra del año.
Ambos te mandan a Goldsilver o a Coininvest u a otro.

Lo que significa entonces es que ponen un precio mínimo a las ASEs PROOF o “first strike” del año que son 65$ para su venta directa.
Cosa que NO tiene por qué afectar a las ASEs bullion, a no ser que le suban el precio a APMEX y este por supuesto se lo traslade a los clientes como nosotros.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo de esto se mucho mas que nadie del foro, no por nada si no por que estuve muy metido en este mundo. Estuve muy cerca de montar una numismatica, tenia ya el local incluso buscado, era una antigua joyeria que ya tenia las medidas de seguridad casi al dia y no requeria inversion.
> 
> No puedo contar ni la mitad de lo que se, en primer lugar por que literalmente me juego como poco una buena paliza o que me llame alguien que vea esto y me diga cuatro cosas, tampoco tengo ganas de historias con nadie.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, todo está podrido por el dinero. Siempre ha sido así, pero cada vez ha ido a más. Y con la tecnología que hay y la ingeniería financiera y lo que han inflado todo, hay un montón de millones buscando cobijo y resguardo. 
Las "cosas" que reúnan mucho valor son parte del juego. 
A parte de bienes raíces y demás lujos, las obras de arte o monedas con mucho valor entran en ese juego. Y con ellas, de la mano, las falsificaciones. Donde hay dinero, allí que habrá gente dispuesta a falsificar ganando mucho.
Y como todos están en el ajo, los que imprimen el dinero, los que lo reciben, otros ladrones, los jueces, los que legislan, etc. pues al final, los que tenemos que tener cuidado somos los candidatos a ser timados, los pececillos. 
Por eso no me parece buena idea invertir en premiums, piezas con valor numismático añadido, etc. 
Porque todo son problemas. Si contamos como posible problema que la reliquia bárbara deje de estar valorada en un futuro, lo que no deberíamos es añadirle más factores de riesgo, como modas que pueden cambiar o desaparecer, o falsificaciones de ese valor añadido.
Mejor contar sólo con el valor intrínseco y controlar que no sea falso por supuesto. Un poco de variedad es aceptable, pero entrar en el pique de modas, colecciones, sobreprecios, entra ya en un terreno que se puede volver pantanoso.
Salvo que se quiera entrar en el negocio, claro, e intentar hacer pasta rápida, lo cual tampoco sería fácil ni sencillo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Tranquilidad.
> 
> Numismatic products significa proofs o series limitadísimas conmemorativas.
> Cajita, certificado y doble acuñación en caso de proof.
> ...



Aclarado. Así da gusto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Oct 2020)

fff dijo:


> Que sabes de onzas españolas? Si no "puedes" hablarlo en público te lo agradeceria por privado...



Hablas de onzas españolas de oro ?

Estas se copian menos, simplemente por que el oro vale mucho dinero ya de por si, pero tambien se copian, por lo visto hace unos años cuando el oro valia mucho menos si se hacia mucho encargo de oro, ahora mismo esta moneda requiere de una inversion solo en oro que muchas veces no merece la pena, ten en cuenta que ademas del oro hay que pagar el trabajo del artesano.

En reales macuquinos de plata si hay mucha copia, esto apenas tiene inversion en materia y hay columnarios o monedas similares macuquinas que son muy golosas para el coleccionistas, entonces es mas factible y mucho mas rentable invertir en esta moneda que en moneda de oro.

Si no se estan dando mas casos de timos a saco con este tipo de cosas es gracias a internet, ahora mismo hay miles de ojos sobre cada moneda, fijaros que en cada subasta que sale raro es en la que no se acaba retirando alguna moneda por avisos de coleccionistas a la casa.

Te paso unos enlaces por privado de una cosa que vi el otro dia para que veas una simple cosa.


----------



## Aro (10 Oct 2020)

Quiero comprar una moneda que tenga 5 o 10 Oz de plata (1 kg ya sería demasiado grande). ¿Me aconsejáis tienda? Mi objetivo es que sea lo más barata posible. Sólo haría una excepción y pagaría un poco más si no está la reina de Inglaterra en ella.


----------



## XRF-79 (10 Oct 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que Notrabajo34 explica: el negocio del falsificador está en el margen, y el oro deja poco margen a no ser que falsifiques monedas de poco peso y gran valor numismático, como áureos o monedas medievales. Yo he visto alguna moneda de 8 escudos falsa, pero son la excepción, y alguna catalogada como falsa de época, que, efectivamente, era falsa, aunque es dificil saber si “de época” o elaborada en los años 70 del siglo pasado.
El gran negocio de la falsificación está en falsificar monedas de plata con alta demanda numismática, especialmente tetradracmas y reales de 8 (tanto macuquinos como de cordoncillo), y bronces romanos, concretamente sestercios.


----------



## Muttley (10 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hablas de onzas españolas de oro ?



Conozco el mundillo solo como cliente.
Por lo que cuentas yo huyo de romana y griega, medieval y plata en general (8 reales..).
Y solo compro onzas españolas, cuando se ponen a tiro.
Pero le voy a poner un poco de lógica, aunque no deja de ser una opinión de cuñado.

Si yo quiero falsificar una moneda, voy a querer sacar el precio del metal, el del artesano y bastante beneficio, y por supuesto que sea una copia lo suficientemente buena para que pase desapercibida o fuera difícilmente comprobable
Para ello yo buscaría
-metal más barato (cobre o plata)
-fácil de “copiar” mediante troqueles o artesanos.
Y eso implica que sea una moneda con pocos detalles y “fácil” o dañada o incompleta.
-que pase desapercibida. Evidentemente no voy a copiar una moneda muy exclusiva como, poniendo un ejemplo extremo una St. Gaudens de 1933. Es invendible.

A que me dedicaría?
Pues a lo que has expuesto. Tetradracmas, Romana, medieval, duros españoles.
Por ejemplo un columnario bonito pero no excepcional puede valer en el mercado 300 euros.
El metal vale...20 (ahora), hay muchísimos en el mercado, muy variado, muchas cecas, algunos dañados, mucho desgaste, resellos, Etc. Algo que entre 10 pueda pasar inadvertidos. Y la expectativa de beneficio es x 15 para pagar artesano, troquel, etc...
Si yo quisiera vender una onza española en las mismas condiciones el coste del material son 1200-1300 euros. Es decir, para sacar el mismo porcentaje debería hacer onzas con precio de venta 20000.
Menos en material es imposible. Si una onza canta a la báscula...es mala. Y nadie va a c9npara una moneda de 2000 euros antigua sin pesarla ni medirla. 
Y que onzas tienen ese precio de venta? Las muy excepcionales. Las que todo el mundo conoce. Un cara de rata de Guatemala por ejemplo. De esas salen a la venta una....cada década...si sale.
Habrá tantos ojos mirando que es IMPOSIBLE que cuele.
Para que cuele tendrán que ir a onzas más comunes, de las de 2000-2500. Y aún así será una tarea titánica.
Nuestros abuelos no eran idiotas. Eran monedas que ciruculaban por todo el mundo y tanto el diseño como la acuñación están hechas a conciencia.
Aparte de clavar diámetro, espesor y peso. Clavar ceca, ensayadores, año, busto, reverso etc.
Solo hacer el trenzado del canto es muy muy muy complicado.
En ste ejemplo, se ve claramente que es falsa y lo difícil que es hacerla pasar por buena.
Alguien que se deja 2000 euros en una onza no es la primera vez que ve una. 

Falsa




Buena





Las fotos de aquí 
Una onza cara de rata falsa - Blog Numismatico


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Oct 2020)

Aro dijo:


> Quiero comprar una moneda que tenga 5 o 10 Oz de plata (1 kg ya sería demasiado grande). ¿Me aconsejáis tienda? Mi objetivo es que sea lo más barata posible. Sólo haría una excepción y pagaría un poco más si no está la reina de Inglaterra en ella.



En el hilo para compra y venta entre foreros tienes una Year of the Ox de 2009 de 10 oz... y puedo dar fe de la seriedad del forero @wolker como vendedor. Lo malo que lleva la reina de la pérfida albión por detrás... no llevo comisión! Solo por si no lo habías visto. Un saludo

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


----------



## Hoju (10 Oct 2020)

A ver si alguien me ayuda que me estoy volviendo loco. En España,¿ cuanto iva tiene una moneda de plata? Estoy comparando los precios de andorrano con apmex y me resulta raro que andorrano con iva incluido y haciendo el cambio a dolares con el tipo de cambio oficial, el precio será el mismo que en Apmex sin iva


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Conozco el mundillo solo como cliente.
> Por lo que cuentas yo huyo de romana y griega, medieval y plata en general (8 reales..).
> Y solo compro onzas españolas, cuando se ponen a tiro.
> Pero le voy a poner un poco de lógica, aunque no deja de ser una opinión de cuñado.
> ...





Estas onzas con cordoncillo normalmente no se hacen, aunque una vez vi unas maquinas que imitaban los cordoncillos.

Las que se hacen son las que van acuñadas y son sin cordoncillo, las de cordoncillo tambien las hacen pero mucho menos.


----------



## Depeche (10 Oct 2020)

Señores, tengo que actualizar mis objetivos, he de decir que como todos sabeis en un principio comenté durante mucho tiempo que la plata la veía corrigiendo a 20,50 dólares y cuando muchos no lo veían al final vimos como corrigió hasta 20,58 dólares cumpliendo aquel objetivo mío, la cuestión es que me extrañó mucho que el oro no bajó más y eso me hizo dudar pensando que la plata podría bajar más aún hasta 18,58 dólares, pero después de repasar gráficos y analizar he llegado a la conclusión de que me primer objetivo comentado de 20,50 era el bueno y por lo tanto doy por finalizada la corrección y ahora me posiciono en largo de nuevo. Espero fuertes subidas a partir de ahora, menos mal que cargué fuerte en plata física en la caída a 20,58 dólares, una pena porque quería cargar a precios más bajos pero va a tocar cargar esta semana a precios actuales.
ya os iré marcando los niveles que veo pero de momento dejo claro que tengo sesgo alcista de nuevo.


----------



## Tichy (10 Oct 2020)

Ciertamente las falsificaciones de los 8 escudos no abundan como las de los columnarios. Pero haberlas haylas. 
Sin ir más lejos, en el hilo de compra venta se ofreció hace 3 ó 4 años (por dos veces, cada una anunciada por un perfil distinto) una onza de Carlos III de Sevilla y una pelucona de Felipe V, en estado excelente. Ambas tenían detalles que "cantaban" y varios foreros lo comentamos. Pero anda que si cuela...


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Señores, tengo que actualizar mis objetivos, he de decir que como todos sabeis en un principio comenté durante mucho tiempo que la plata la veía corrigiendo a 20,50 dólares y cuando muchos no lo veían al final vimos como corrigió hasta 20,58 dólares cumpliendo aquel objetivo mío, la cuestión es que me extrañó mucho que el oro no bajó más y eso me hizo dudar pensando que la plata podría bajar más aún hasta 18,58 dólares, pero después de repasar gráficos y analizar he llegado a la conclusión de que me primer objetivo comentado de 20,50 era el bueno y por lo tanto doy por finalizada la corrección y ahora me posiciono en largo de nuevo. Espero fuertes subidas a partir de ahora, menos mal que cargué fuerte en plata física en la caída a 20,58 dólares, una pena porque quería cargar a precios más bajos pero va a tocar cargar esta semana a precios actuales.
> ya os iré marcando los niveles que veo pero de momento dejo claro que tengo sesgo alcista de nuevo.



Este dice que no lo ve, que le falta el volumen y que todavía queda algo de dolor. ¿Cómo lo veis vosotros?



A todo esto, onde anda el rumano?


----------



## timi (10 Oct 2020)

dejo esto

Is Gold Cheap At $2000 An Ounce?


----------



## Depeche (10 Oct 2020)

Yo creo que el oro va a subir fuerte, espero verlo en 2.700 dólares próximamente.


----------



## timi (10 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo creo que el oro va a subir fuerte, espero verlo en 2.700 dólares próximamente.



para fin de año?

y la plata?


----------



## Depeche (10 Oct 2020)

timi dijo:


> para fin de año?
> 
> y la plata?



No se para cuando, pero es el objetivo que veo a la estructura formada, la plata no creo que tenga problemas en llegar a 50 dólares.


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Oct 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ese es un pringao



Coño, pues si tú mismo lo recomendaste entre varios YouTubers metaleros americanos interesantes 

Aquí otro video de una entrevista a un dealer patrio. Por el título esperaba alguna información interesante pero terminó siendo un publirreportaje para lavado de cara y control de daños porque se ve que les ha aumentado el número de clientes descontentos:


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 Oct 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Coño, pues si tú mismo lo recomendaste entre varios YouTubers metaleros americanos interesantes
> 
> Aquí otro video de una entrevista a un dealer patrio. Por el título esperaba alguna información interesante pero terminó siendo un publirreportaje para lavado de cara y control de daños porque se ve que les ha aumentado el número de clientes descontentos:



Cierto, unos cuantos clientes descontentos. El tal german (si, sin mayúscula ni acento) ha resultado ser un poco jeta y/o sinvergüenza en su comportamiento. No lo recomiendo.


----------



## cdametalero (11 Oct 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Coño, pues si tú mismo lo recomendaste entre varios YouTubers metaleros americanos interesantes
> 
> Aquí otro video de una entrevista a un dealer patrio. Por el título esperaba alguna información interesante pero terminó siendo un publirreportaje para lavado de cara y control de daños porque se ve que les ha aumentado el número de clientes descontentos:



Cieto, tras dos semanas sin cambiar el estado de mi pedido llamo y me dicen que no tenían las britanias que había reservado (y eso que justo antes de realizar el pedido hablé con el dueño y me dijo que disponia, que las había acabado de recibir), me atiende una chica muy amable y me propone el cambio por arcas de noé y accedo, tema zanjado.
Pero, la filarmónica de 1 onza de oro (como ya comenté en un hilo) vino con un picotazo y rayas en un canto. No protesté a la tienda porque en el foro se me dijo que no procedía, pero sumado a lo anterior molesta.


----------



## borgar (11 Oct 2020)

timi dijo:


> para fin de año?
> 
> y la plata?




Los mercados de los metales están totalmente manipulados... Ya multaron con "la boca pequeña" hace unos años a unos cuantos bancos con 1.000 millones de dolares, pero esto es únicamente para fingir cierta independencia. Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Con la curva de la plata en Julio, la plata se hubiera ido fácil hacia más de 50 dolares.

Subirá, pero esta es una carrera de fondo y paciencia: se trata de apostar contra el sistema. Si quieres resultados hoy o mañana te vas a frustrar.

Hay minas y grandes vertederos electrónicos en los que nos es rentable su explotación por debajo de 100 dolares la onza. 

Para empezar, a ver si sale reelegido Trump y acelera con su necedad el ritmo de los acontecimientos.

Mirate la peli "the Big Short" para por lo menos vislumbrar levemente de lo que comporta "apostar contra el sistema". Al final pueden ser parte y juez, pero no para siempre.... y menos cuando la demanda baje.


*Por cierto, necesito mirar los contratos de metales, hace tiempo los ponía Jarella en su hilo de oro y plata semanal... ¿donde los puedo encontrar?, Gracias de antemano.*


----------



## Membroza (11 Oct 2020)

El Santander y el BBVA se preparan para el "Great Reset" - AVA Capital

No son magufadas, el propio FMI habla de él aunque usando términos más abstractos. Pero la base es la misma:

The Great Reset

Y otro del foro económico mundial en la misma dirección:

Now is the time for a 'great reset'


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> El Santander y el BBVA se preparan para el "Great Reset" - AVA Capital



No se que relación tiene lo primero con el final donde dice que ya no van a bajar más. Es como los anuncios de cerveza que te dicen que hagas deporte para estar más sano.
———
Le estaba dando vueltas a la implantación de la moneda digital, si no está relacionada a algo físico podrán seguir produciendo la que quieran, ya no necesitarían no impresora.
Podrían producir tanta como déficit tuviera el estado y, al darse cuenta de esto, el déficit se podría disparar todo lo que quieran.
Podrían suprimir los impuestos, esto haría muy feliz a la gente al principio, pero cuando se diesen cuenta de la inflación cambiaría la cosa.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Señores, tengo que actualizar mis objetivos, he de decir que como todos sabeis en un principio comenté durante mucho tiempo que la plata la veía corrigiendo a 20,50 dólares y cuando muchos no lo veían al final vimos como corrigió hasta 20,58 dólares cumpliendo aquel objetivo mío, la cuestión es que me extrañó mucho que el oro no bajó más y eso me hizo dudar pensando que la plata podría bajar más aún hasta 18,58 dólares, pero después de repasar gráficos y analizar he llegado a la conclusión de que me primer objetivo comentado de 20,50 era el bueno y por lo tanto doy por finalizada la corrección y ahora me posiciono en largo de nuevo. Espero fuertes subidas a partir de ahora, menos mal que cargué fuerte en plata física en la caída a 20,58 dólares, una pena porque quería cargar a precios más bajos pero va a tocar cargar esta semana a precios actuales.
> ya os iré marcando los niveles que veo pero de momento dejo claro que tengo sesgo alcista de nuevo.



Sin duda lo fácil y práctico es operar afavor de la tendencia, que desde luego es "muy alcista" las operaciones en contra de la tendencia son mucho más complejas, y el hecho de que no se haga el pullback al 1800 que es la clave de todo es señal muy alcista. 
Así y todo yo no cambio objetivos para nada, es muy sencillo, hay una micro tendencia bajista dentro de la principal alcista que está compuesta por una sucesión de máximos decrecientes y mínimos crecientes, y no se ha roto el último máximo que sería la primera señal de fin de la micro tendencia bajista y incorporarse a la tendencia principal alcista, así que para mí tu escenario de momento es un canto al sol, nada lo indica, y seguramente el próximo día lo haga y así sea, pero a día de hoy con el mercado cerrado tu escenario tiene algo de pitoniso, que a mi no me dicen absolutamente nada, para mi todo vigente, objetivo 1800 mientras por lo menos no rompa el último máximo decreciente y sobre todo el 2030.
Por supuesto si yo fuese un trader activo con el oro buscaría operar con el aire de fondo a favor que no es otro que la tendencia principal que no es otra que alcista, pero alcista desde principios de siglo pues el 2011 a 2016 no es otra cosa que una corrección de la tendencia primaria, no perder la perspectiva y tener claro que los ciclos del oro no son de juguete, son ciclos de décadas.


----------



## Dadaria (11 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Sin duda lo fácil y práctico es operar afavor de la tendencia, que desde luego es "muy alcista" las operaciones en contra de la tendencia son mucho más complejas, y el hecho de que no se haga el pullback al 1800 que es la clave de todo es señal muy alcista.
> Así y todo yo no cambio objetivos para nada, es muy sencillo, hay una micro tendencia bajista dentro de la principal alcista que está compuesta por una sucesión de máximos decrecientes y mínimos crecientes, y no se ha roto el último máximo que sería la primera señal de fin de la micro tendencia bajista y incorporarse a la tendencia principal alcista, así que para mí tu escenario de momento es un canto al sol, nada lo indica, y seguramente el próximo día lo haga y así sea, pero a día de hoy con el mercado cerrado tu escenario tiene algo de pitoniso, que a mi no me dicen absolutamente nada, para mi todo vigente, objetivo 1800 mientras por lo menos no rompa el último máximo decreciente y sobre todo el 2030.
> Por supuesto si yo fuese un trader activo con el oro buscaría operar con el aire de fondo a favor que no es otro que la tendencia principal que no es otra que alcista, pero alcista desde principios de siglo pues el 2011 a 2016 no es otra cosa que una corrección de la tendencia primaria, no perder la perspectiva y tener claro que los ciclos del oro no son de juguete, son ciclos de décadas.



¿La plata también la ves bajista a corto plazo?


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Oct 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿La plata también la ves bajista a corto plazo?



No suelo mirar gráficos de la plata, pero bueno nunca va ha hacer nada que no haga el oro, pero magnificando los movimientos del oro. 
Resumiendo, soy extremadamente alcista para los metales, pero no doy por cerrada la micro tendencia bajista de ellos, seguramente mañana lunes o el martes si, pero es que hoy no hay nada que lo indique.


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Sin duda lo fácil y práctico es operar afavor de la tendencia, que desde luego es "muy alcista" las operaciones en contra de la tendencia son mucho más complejas, y el hecho de que no se haga el pullback al 1800 que es la clave de todo es señal muy alcista.
> Así y todo yo no cambio objetivos para nada, es muy sencillo, hay una micro tendencia bajista dentro de la principal alcista que está compuesta por una sucesión de máximos decrecientes y mínimos crecientes, y no se ha roto el último máximo que sería la primera señal de fin de la micro tendencia bajista y incorporarse a la tendencia principal alcista, así que para mí tu escenario de momento es un canto al sol, nada lo indica, y seguramente el próximo día lo haga y así sea, pero a día de hoy con el mercado cerrado tu escenario tiene algo de pitoniso, que a mi no me dicen absolutamente nada, para mi todo vigente, objetivo 1800 mientras por lo menos no rompa el último máximo decreciente y sobre todo el 2030.
> Por supuesto si yo fuese un trader activo con el oro buscaría operar con el aire de fondo a favor que no es otro que la tendencia principal que no es otra que alcista, pero alcista desde principios de siglo pues el 2011 a 2016 no es otra cosa que una corrección de la tendencia primaria, no perder la perspectiva y tener claro que los ciclos del oro no son de juguete, son ciclos de décadas.



Entiendo que para ti aún no haya confirmado y de hecho no me sorprende, a mi la estructura de precio y el volumen entre otras cosas me indican que esto se va para arriba y que ha finalizado la corrección, pero cada uno se basa en sus conocimientos y en su operativa, que yo no vea ciertas cosas no quiere decir que otros puedan verlas y anticiparse antes de yo verlas y viceversa. Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No suelo mirar gráficos de la plata, pero bueno nunca va ha hacer nada que no haga el oro, pero magnificando los movimientos del oro.
> Resumiendo, soy extremadamente alcista para los metales, pero no doy por cerrada la micro tendencia bajista de ellos, seguramente mañana lunes o el martes si, pero es que hoy no hay nada que lo indique.



Haces bien, mientras no lo veas no tienes que actuar, tienes que ponerte alcista cuando lo diga tu sistema y no hagas caso de otros que utilizan sistemas que desconoces. Yo solo he informado de lo que veo, igual que en su día adevertí que era el momento de un fuerte impulso al ala en la plata y así lo hizo subiendo de 17 a 29 dolares hace unos meses o hace 9 años cuando adevertí de subida de 18 a 40 inlcuso casi 50l plata cuando cotizaba por los 188 dólares, encima marqué el tiempo de subida clavándolo, por eso te digo que tu sigue tu sistema, no siempre vemos lo que otros ven.
Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (11 Oct 2020)

borgar dijo:


> *Por cierto, necesito mirar los contratos de metales, hace tiempo los ponía Jarella en su hilo de oro y plata semanal... ¿donde los puedo encontrar?, Gracias de antemano.*



Aquí tienes todos.
Forex, materias primas, index, bonos del tesoro USA, soft commodities (cacao, algodón...)
COT Reports with Free COT Charts - Tradingster.com


----------



## jonny4 (11 Oct 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos, éste es mi primer mensaje en el foro pese a que os leo desde 2010. Siento tanto respeto y agradecimiento hacia todos los floreros de pro que casi me da vergüenza tener que postear aquí, dada mi poca experiencia y conocimientos. Gracias a burbuja he tomado algunas buenas decisiones en mi vida y ampliado mucho mi 'conocimiento del medio', por ello estoy eternamente agradecido a todos vosotros.

Me lanzo a postear por primera vez porque lancé un pedido a Goldsilver.be con 4 ítems diferentes y, tras medir y pesar con precisiones de centésimas siguiendo vuestros consejos, hay uno de ellos que no encaja y me gustaría conocer vuestra valiosa opinión. Los otros 3 ítems se van unos 0,01 - 0,04 mm/gr respecto a las medidas oficiales, y no tengo queja con ellos, pero el cuarto ítem, que es una 1oz silver Kangaroo coin 2020, tiene unas dimensiones tras medir tres de ellas de 40,50x2,86mm y peso 31,294 - 31,375 gr. Las medidas oficiales en diferentes webs se van aprox. 0,1mm y 0,25gr. Y la pureza debería ser 9999.

Curiosamente, Goldsilver.be es según su web distribuidor autorizado de la perth mint. Y esta moneda iba en un tubo de 25 sellado con una aparente etiqueta con el holograma de la perth mint como en las fotos de su web y que no había sido manipulada. De hecho pensé en no abrir el tubo. Como Goldsilver.be no tiene teléfono alguno de atención (!), responden a mis emails de forma sistemática incluyendo como respuesta únicamente este enlace de la perth mint specification respecto a la moneda de 2019 sin más explicaciones [Buy 1oz Silver Bullion Coins Online. The Perth Mint Bullion].

En teoría esta especificación 'se cumple' pues especifican un mínimo gross weight y dimensiones mínimas/máximas, pero claro, con 31,370gr la pureza sería de 0,99139, lo cual parece inaceptable y defectuoso, más cuando las dimensiones también están muy lejos de la especificación. Además, una de estas monedas tiene una imperfección en el borde, en aprox. 2mm, las rayas del canto de la moneda están como difuminadas y de color mate. Ahora recuerdo un forero que decía en otro hilo que con Goldsilver.be no se la jugaba por si había problemas...

La cuestión es que parece que Goldsilver no me quiere dar solución ni explicación alguna y me da la sensación de que la moneda puede ser falsa o, al menos, defectuosa. La he recibido hace solo dos días. ¿Qué me recomendáis hacer? Para comprobar la pureza y que efectivamente es plata podría tratar de hacer pruebas de densidad o, aunque me cargue una moneda, aplicar reactivos químicos para observar el color que adquiere la moneda. Nunca he hecho ninguna de las dos pruebas, buscaré información al respecto en el foro. No sé si estos reactivos son asequibles.

La moneda en cuestión viendo alguna web de fake kangaroos no tiene mala pinta (aunque idea tengo muy poca). Creo que la 'A' antifake microscópica la lleva en la primera 'A' de Kangaroo, pero no tengo microscopio ni he podido contrastar en ninguna web que la de 2020 la lleva ahí.

Cualquier ayuda o consejo que me podáis dar me será de muchísima utilidad. Puedo tratar de subir alguna foto si creéis que puede aportar información. Espero también que la información respecto a Goldsilver.be y esta moneda pueda servir para que otros foreros no se encuentren con este mismo problema.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Muttley (11 Oct 2020)

jonny4 dijo:


> En teoría esta especificación 'se cumple' pues especifican un mínimo gross weight y dimensiones mínimas/máximas, pero claro, con 31,370gr la pureza sería de 0,99139, lo cual parece inaceptable y defectuoso, más cuando las dimensiones también están muy lejos de la especificación. Además, una de estas monedas tiene una imperfección en el borde, en aprox. 2mm, las rayas del canto de la moneda están como difuminadas y de color mate. Ahora recuerdo un forero que decía en otro hilo que con Goldsilver.be no se la jugaba por si había problemas...
> 
> La cuestión es que parece que Goldsilver no me quiere dar solución ni explicación alguna y me da la sensación de que la moneda puede ser falsa o, al menos, defectuosa. La he recibido hace solo dos días. ¿Qué me recomendáis hacer? Para comprobar la pureza y que efectivamente es plata podría tratar de hacer pruebas de densidad o, aunque me cargue una moneda, aplicar reactivos químicos para observar el color que adquiere la moneda. Nunca he hecho ninguna de las dos pruebas, buscaré información al respecto en el foro. No sé si estos reactivos son asequibles.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes, bienvenido.
Primero que hay que tener claro que se compra.
Has comprado una moneda canguro BU en un tubo sellado por la mint. 
Esta moneda es la bullion por definición. Acuñación simple en serie con tirada de más de 5 millones de monedas. 
La mint pone unos rangos de tolerancias básicos, que al parecer se cumple en el caso de la moneda por lo que cuentas. 
Además la onza pesa 31,370 que es más que lo que debe pesar una onza (31,107grs)
Se queda corta por 0,1mm en espesor.

La moneda es auténtica y desde el punto de vista de que cumple especificaciones, no es un error de acuñación. 
Nadie va a hacer una falsificación de un canguro con la plata a 25$.
Sale más cara la falsificación que comprar una. 
Deseable que no haya variaciones?
Si, pero es BU. Además es la más básica y la más barata en precio por onza. 
En este caso no se puede pedir pesos ni dimensiones en centésimas de mm. 
Goldsilver no tiene responsabilidad. Comercializa tubos sellados de la mint a un precio. 
Y es lo que has recibido pagando ese precio. 
Para tener ese nivel de exigencia habría que ir a monedas un 20%-40% más caras o con características proof acuñadas una a una. 

Mi recomendación es que si te preocupa este nivel de exactitud compres otro tipo de monedas que respondan a tus expectativas.


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas tardes, bienvenido.
> Primero que hay que tener claro que se compra.
> Has comprado una moneda canguro BU en un tubo sellado por la mint.
> Esta moneda es la bullion por definición. Acuñación simple en serie con tirada de más de 5 millones de monedas.
> ...



Menos mal que está este foro para decir las cosas de buen rollo y en cristiano porque sino luego se ponen a darle el coñazo en inglés macarronico de Google a los belgas y estos después de un par de emails los ignoran o los mandan a tomar amablemente (o no) por culo y entonces luego venga a llorar y a abrir hilos. Señores que hay que saber lo que se compra.

- Pompero: Mire usted tengo una queja
- Dealer: Sí como no, dígame
- Pompero: Es que me ha mandado un canguro LBGT
- Dealer: ¿Un canguro LB.. qué?
- Pompero: Sí, mire, es que veo que tiene unas manchas que parecen como de leche en el lomo y alrededor del culete
- Dealer:


----------



## Tichy (11 Oct 2020)

jonny4 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, éste es mi primer mensaje en el foro pese a que os leo desde 2010. Siento tanto respeto y agradecimiento hacia todos los floreros de pro que casi me da vergüenza tener que postear aquí, dada mi poca experiencia y conocimientos. Gracias a burbuja he tomado algunas buenas decisiones en mi vida y ampliado mucho mi 'conocimiento del medio', por ello estoy eternamente agradecido a todos vosotros.
> 
> Me lanzo a postear por primera vez porque lancé un pedido a Goldsilver.be con 4 ítems diferentes y, tras medir y pesar con precisiones de centésimas siguiendo vuestros consejos, hay uno de ellos que no encaja y me gustaría conocer vuestra valiosa opinión. Los otros 3 ítems se van unos 0,01 - 0,04 mm/gr respecto a las medidas oficiales, y no tengo queja con ellos, pero el cuarto ítem, que es una 1oz silver Kangaroo coin 2020, tiene unas dimensiones tras medir tres de ellas de 40,50x2,86mm y peso 31,294 - 31,375 gr. Las medidas oficiales en diferentes webs se van aprox. 0,1mm y 0,25gr. Y la pureza debería ser 9999.
> 
> ...



Como ya te han señalado, te estás montando unas elucubraciones con poco sentido porque en un tubo de 25 monedas, una de ellas tiene una o dos décimas de gramo de más (que habría que ver la precisión de la balanza). 
En el proceso de fabricación, la pureza (ley) del material es fija, pero el peso por el propio proceso es imposible de "clavar". Por ello, lo que te garantizan es que cada una de las monedas tiene AL MENOS, una onza de plata. Lo grave sería que tuviera 30,9 y por ello se curan en salud y procuran que siempre haya una décima de más y nunca de menos. 
Hacerse líos con pruebas de densidad en moneda de plata con un tubo recibido sellado por la mint es absurdo.
A una moneda de oro sí hay que dedicarle atención, pero andar pesando plata recibida con el sello de la mint, es algo que nunca he hecho.


----------



## jonny4 (11 Oct 2020)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, me quedo más tranquilo.
Efectivamente era consciente de que en la plata no sale a cuenta falsificar monedas, y tenía una ligera noción de la diferencia entre BU y Proof, pero no sabía que las diferencias podían irse a varias décimas en BU, apliqué a la plata lo leído para el oro. Ahora lo tengo más claro. 
Me saltaron un poco las alarmas porque las otras que me enviaron, también BU, estaban muy clavadas en cuanto a peso y dimensiones.
Lo dicho, gracias


----------



## estupeharto (11 Oct 2020)

jonny4 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, me quedo más tranquilo.
> Efectivamente era consciente de que en la plata no sale a cuenta falsificar monedas, y tenía una ligera noción de la diferencia entre BU y Proof, pero no sabía que las diferencias podían irse a varias décimas en BU, apliqué a la plata lo leído para el oro. Ahora lo tengo más claro.
> Me saltaron un poco las alarmas porque las otras que me enviaron, también BU, estaban muy clavadas en cuanto a peso y dimensiones.
> Lo dicho, gracias



Efectivamente, es como te han dicho.
Yo peso y mido todas las monedas. En los tubos de este tipo de monedas, no pesan todas igual. Hay bastante oscilación, pero siempre por encima en peso. Todas son 9999 o la pureza que marcan. O sea, que tienes más cantidad de la que compraste, aunque en dinero esa diferencia es irrisoria.
El día que la plata valga mucho más, ya se esmerarán en dar el peso más ajustado.

No sé como anda este tema del peso en bullion de oro. Alguien que tenga podría comentar. Pero dudo que ahí se estiren mucho. Seguramente que afinan más los procesos.


----------



## Muttley (11 Oct 2020)

A precios actuales
Una décima en plata son unos 8 céntimos.
Una décima en oro son 5,3 euros.

No es dificil imaginar que :
En el oro moderno bullion tiene que ser clavado. 31,103 o fracciones.
Los hechos en serie en plata como las monedas BU hay variaciones...pero siempre a mayores.
En el oro antiguo puede haber variaciones porque son monedas usadas, hechas con tecnologías de hace más de 100 años con tolerancias mas amplias.
En antiguas, normalmente más de 0,09 es para sospechar. Admisible y normal entorno a 0,04grs de menos frente a especificaciones.


----------



## mr_nobody (12 Oct 2020)

Este mes empieza esta serie de 7 monedas con una tirada de 77 para las de oro y 7777 para las de plata 

APMEXclusive Series: Seven Wonders of the Ancient World


----------



## Desplumado (12 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Este mes empieza esta serie de 7 monedas con una tirada de 77 para las de oro y 7777 para las de plata
> 
> APMEXclusive Series: Seven Wonders of the Ancient World



Podían haber trabajado un poco más los diseños...vaya cosa fea (en mi opinión). La tecnología actual permite cosas más aceptables. Esto del "limited mintage" está cerca de convertirse en burbuja.


----------



## Daviot (12 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Este mes empieza esta serie de 7 monedas con una tirada de 77 para las de oro y 7777 para las de plata
> 
> APMEXclusive Series: Seven Wonders of the Ancient World



Es una colección de rounds que saca Apmex lo que no es comparable con cualquier otra Mint de prestigio. Además ya se ve la falta de detalles como los pies que ni siquiera apoyan bien en la base por no hablar de la cara del Coloso que parece que está mirando pa´ Cuenca.


----------



## Forcopula (12 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Este mes empieza esta serie de 7 monedas con una tirada de 77 para las de oro y 7777 para las de plata
> 
> APMEXclusive Series: Seven Wonders of the Ancient World



No me desagrada, prefiero esa cara más fea que el Risitas que a la vieja


----------



## Higadillas (13 Oct 2020)

Adiolaostia! En la casa de subastas o en la numismática? Ambas están en pleno centro, la segunda en la Gran Vía


----------



## romanillo (13 Oct 2020)

tenias razón... ya, ya.

Muy pronto plata a 18 la onza y oro bajando a los 1600 primero y 1400 despues.


----------



## brigante 88 (14 Oct 2020)

Pues creo recordar que leí una vez en sus cláusulas, que los lotes cedidos para futuras subastas no están asegurados.


----------



## Nanote (14 Oct 2020)

Desvalijan la cámara acorazada de la empresa Lamas Bolaño


----------



## esseri (14 Oct 2020)

*Olamijooooossss !!!*

_(... mingüáile, in Wuhan...)_ 









About IMI | IMI

Established on December 20, 2009, International Monetary Institute (IMI) is a non-profit academic institution and think tank focusing on research on monetary finance theory, policy and strategy.Taking the discipline framework and thinking model of “the General Theory of Macro-Finance”, IMI follows the principle of connecting East and West, linking up academic studies, serving government and public, and seeking truth from facts. Aiming to build a world-class think tank focusing on the studies on international financial theory, strategy and policy in an international, professional and featured approach, IMI has been proved very fruitful in promoting academic exchanges, serving society, facilitating practices of financial reform at home and abroad and facilitating cultivation of financial talents “who are able to flexibly move between the East and West cultural platforms.”(editado)



_*Al lorito con el plantel galáktiko-kastuzo del zintánk de los kojonex... *_

The chairman of IMI Advisory Board is Mr. Pan Gongsheng, deputy-governor of PBoC and administrator of SAFE. The members of Advisory Board include: Mr. Chen Yunxian, party member of Guangdong Provincial People’s Government and former deputy governor of Guangdong Province; Mr. Li Jun, Former President，Bank of Communications, Former Chief Supervisor，Bank of China; Mr. Li Ruogu, former president of the China Export-Import Bank; Mr. Li Yang, Chairman of Council, National Finance and Development Lab, and former vice president of CASS; Mr. Ma Delun, chairman of Banking Accounting Society of China, former deputy governor of People’s Bank of China (PBoC); Mr. Su Ning, former deputy governor of PBoC; Mr. Wang Zhaoxing, vice chairman of China Banking Regulatory Commission (CBRC); Mr. Wang Zhongmin, former deputy chairman, National Council for Social Security Fund of China; Mr. Wu Qing, member of CPC leadership group, Shanghai Government; Mr. Xia Bin, honorary director, Research Institute of Finance, Development Research Center, councilor of the State Council; Mr. Xuan Changneng, Assistant Chairman, China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC)...(editado)

The chairman of IMI Academic Committee is Prof. Edward C. Prescott, the 2004 Nobel Economics Laureate and professor of Arizona State University. The members of Academic Committee are 53 experts and scholars from research institutions, policy-making sectors, and financial institutions including: Ben Shenglin, Cao Tong, Chen Weidong, Chen Xinjian, Ding Jianping, Ding Zhijie, E Zhihuan, Fan Xiwen, Feng Bo, Guan Wei, Guan Qingyou, Guo Jianwei, Guo Qingwang, Hu Xuehao, Huang Jinlao, Ji Zhihong, Jiao Jinpu, Jin Yu, Li Wenhong, Liu Jun, Liu Qingsong, Lu Lei, Miao Yufeng, Qu Qiang, Shi Bin, Sun Lujun, Tan Songtao, Tu Yonghong, Wang Changyun, Wang Guangyu, Wang Guogang, Wang Yi, Wang Yongli, Wei Benhua, Wei Gejun, Xiao Geng, Yan Xiandong, Yang Tao, Yang Zaiping, Zhang Chengsi, Zhang Jie, Zhang Xiaopu, Zhang Zhixiang, Zhao Changwen, Zhao Haiying, Zhao Xijun, Zhou Ading, Zhou Daoxu, Zhou Guangwen, Zhou Yueqiu, Zhuang Enyue and Zhuang Yumin. The chairman of IMI International Committee is Prof. Robert A. Mundell, the 1999 Nobel Economics Laureate and professor of Columbia University.

The co-chairman of the Committee is Prof. Ben Shenglin, founding dean of Academy of Internet Finance at Zhejiang University. The members of the Committee are 28 experts and scholars from Europe, America, Asia and Africa including Edmond Alphandery, Yaseen Anwar, Lord Neil Davidson, Robert Elsen, Tomotuki Fukumoto, Fariborz Ghadar, Thorsten Giehler, Yuksel Gormez, Steve H. Hanke, Jaya Josie, Rainer Klump, Kees Koedijk, Wolfgang Koenig, Iikka Korhonen, Il Houng Lee, David Marsh, Juan Carlos Martinez Oliva, Jukka Pihlman, Herbert Poenisch, Alain Raes, Alfred Schipke, Anoop Singh, Wanda Sung-hwa Tseng, Wei Benhua, Nout Wellink, Joseph Chi-kwong Yam, Michael Zhang and Zhang Zhixiang(editado)






*Peter Koenig: ¿Hacia un nuevo patrón oro? ¿O una guerra de divisas con China? *

2020-10-13* IMI *( uséase, bendiciones y tal...)
_Este artículo se publicó por primera vez en Global Research.

*Peter Koenig es investigador asociado del Centro de Investigación sobre Globalización.*_



Peter Koenig: Towards a New Gold Standard?  Or a Currency War with China?  | IMI

"Indeed, while western economies are struggling keeping afloat, *China is preparing to launch a new international currency, the digital, gold-backed, possibly crypto-RMB as an international payment and reserve currency*, completely outside the dollar-dominated SWIFT system. The new digital RMB money is currently tested in several Chinese cities with positive results". "These are good reasons for the new digital RMB or yuan to grow fast as a primary trade and reserve asset for many countries. It will most likely far outrank Bitcoin, which is often heralded as a possibly the “new gold”, or reserve currency."


*In line with the Great Reset announced by the World Economic Forum (WEF) and, in parallel, the IMF prediction of the Great Transformation* (see this IMF and WEF – From Great Lockdown to Great Transformation. The COVID Aftermath - Global Research and this Covid-19: The Great Reset – Revisited. Scary Threats, Rewards for Obedience... - Global Research), *a kind of currency revolution might be initiated, possibly introducing a major instrument for launching the Great Reset*, alias Transformation.

*As a hypothesis, Washington could instruct the IMF to return to some kind of a gold standard. It could take the form of a digital SDR-type currency basket intended to replace the dollar and the emerging digital yuan / RMB as trading and reserve currency*.

The current composition of the SDR contains the five major international forex currencies, US dollar (41.73%), euro (30.93%), yuan (10.92%), yen (8.33%), and British pound (8.09%). Although the yuan is vastly undervalued, especially as compared with the US-dollar and the euro, *the yuan is finally present in the basket since 2017 and has thereby become an official international exchange and reserve asset. 

...The respective weights in the SDR basket have last been set in 2016 and are valid for 5 years, meaning they are up for renegotiation and readjustment in 2021*.

Continuing with the hypothesis of the new gold standard, it might well be that in the hypothetical new SDR-like currency gold would take a prominent role, one that overshadows the weakness of the US dollar. However, as was the case with the 1944 gold-standard, Washington-FED would insist on the value of gold in the basket being linked to the dollar – which would de facto disproportionately increase the weight of the dollar in the basket."


----------



## cdametalero (14 Oct 2020)

Una pregunta para los que ya tenéis experiencia en pujas.
Tengo unas pujas activas en la subasta de Soler y Llach que finaliza mañana.
En una de esas pujas me han sobrepujado de 320 a 325 cuando las pujas mínimas en este rango son de 20 en 20 euros. Esto a que se debe? Alguna experiencia similar? Gracias


----------



## vdke (14 Oct 2020)

Nanote dijo:


> Desvalijan la cámara acorazada de la empresa Lamas Bolaño



Ojo que se va a animar la venta... jjejej


----------



## Nanote (14 Oct 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que ya tenéis experiencia en pujas.
> Tengo unas pujas activas en la subasta de Soler y Llach que finaliza mañana.
> En una de esas pujas me han sobrepujado de 320 a 325 cuando las pujas mínimas en este rango son de 20 en 20 euros. Esto a que se debe? Alguna experiencia similar? Gracias



Supongo que mañana se rematará la subasta, donde sí que los incrementos serán como dices, hasta entonces tú puedes sobrepujar por un euro si quieres. Vamos que hasta el día de remate la gente puja lo que quiere, y el día de la subasta esta empieza en el precio más alto que haya entrado.


----------



## cdametalero (14 Oct 2020)

Nanote dijo:


> Supongo que mañana se rematará la subasta, donde sí que los incrementos serán como dices, hasta entonces tú puedes sobrepujar por un euro si quieres. Vamos que hasta el día de remate la gente puja lo que quiere, y el día de la subasta esta empieza en el precio más alto que haya entrado.



Gracias or la respuesta, pero no es exactamente así, acabo de pujar 5 euros más sobre la puja más alta y me dice que la cantidad mínima son 20 euros, lo único que se me ocurre es que pujen por medio de plataformas tipo biddr.com y que por ahí se pernita hacer esto...digo yo...adjunto imagen
Saludos!
Edito: en otras casa como Aureo y Calico sí que dejan pujar la cantidad que se desee.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Oct 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Gracias or la respuesta, pero no es exactamente así, acabo de pujar 5 euros más sobre la puja más alta y me dice que la cantidad mínima son 20 euros, lo único que se me ocurre es que pujen por medio de plataformas tipo biddr.com y que por ahí se pernita hacer esto...digo yo...adjunto imagen
> Saludos!
> Edito: en otras casa como Aureo y Calico sí que dejan pujar la cantidad que se desee.



Efectivamente, es por Numisbid.
En otras como Vico, aunque Numisbid la acepte, ellos la echan para atrás. En SL no.
Otra cosa es que lo tuvieras, por ejemplo, en 300, con máxima de 320. Y en ese momento SL sí acepta 325. Pero si ya estaba en 320, no deja.
Eso lo puedes ver en el historial de pujas de cada moneda cómo han ido las cosas y la hora de pujas.

En Aureo es diferente, porque nadie sabe las pujas de los demás.
Aquí sí que sabes quien va delante hasta el momento de la subasta.


----------



## cdametalero (14 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Efectivamente, es por Numisbid.
> En otras como Vico, aunque Numisbid la acepte, ellos la echan para atrás. En SL no.
> Otra cosa es que lo tuvieras, por ejemplo, en 300, con máxima de 320. Y en ese momento SL sí acepta 325. Pero si ya estaba en 320, no deja.
> Eso lo puedes ver en el historial de pujas de cada moneda cómo han ido las cosas y la hora de pujas.



Gracias por la aclaración, como bien has comentado puedo pujar 25 más pero no menos de 20. Saludos


----------



## estupeharto (14 Oct 2020)

Y corre, que Numisbid cierra en unas horas. Un par de horas antes que SL


----------



## estupeharto (14 Oct 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración, como bien has comentado puedo pujar 25 más pero no menos de 20. Saludos



Pero sí que puedes pujar +5 a una que veas, pero por Numisbid.
No se hará efectivo en el momento, se hará cuando vuelquen datos al cabo de horas.


----------



## cdametalero (14 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero sí que puedes pujar +5 a una que veas, pero por Numisbid.
> No se hará efectivo en el momento, se hará cuando vuelquen datos al cabo de horas.



No encuentro en los términos y condiciones de numisbids nada referente a comisiones, queé porcentaje se llevan? Gracias


----------



## estupeharto (15 Oct 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> No encuentro en los términos y condiciones de numisbids nada referente a comisiones, queé porcentaje se llevan? Gracias



Cero.
Como si lo hicieras directamente con cada casa


----------



## estupeharto (15 Oct 2020)

Al menos de ti.
Si se llevan algo de la parte de la casa eso ya no lo sé.
Pero a ti no te afecta en nada


----------



## Higadillas (15 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Al menos de ti.
> Si se llevan algo de la parte de la casa eso ya no lo sé.
> Pero a ti no te afecta en nada



Seguramente se ganen la vida comisionando, no tendría mucho sentido su servicio si no fuese así.


----------



## tristezadeclon (15 Oct 2020)




----------



## T-34 (15 Oct 2020)

1 oz gold KRUGERRAND diff. - GOLDSILVER.BE

alguien sabe por que pone DIFF?


----------



## T-34 (15 Oct 2020)

y por que pagar mas por una de este año si tienes otras con la misma cantidad de oro que es 50€ mas barato como en este caso?


----------



## estupeharto (15 Oct 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Seguramente se ganen la vida comisionando, no tendría mucho sentido su servicio si no fuese así.



Eso seguro.
Tal vez por anunciar las subastas cobran a las casas. Si algo se vende con puja hecha con ellos, también, cosas así.
Pero no repercuten en el "cliente". Y hacen bien, porque si no, no se utilizaría tanto. No puedes andar pagando doble.


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2020)

*copypaste/*

_( previo : TMAC Resources Inc. es una empresa minera con sede en Canadá que htiene una participación del 100% en la propiedad Hope Bay. Nuestra visión y nuestro único enfoque es la exploración, el desarrollo y la minería responsables y económicamente sostenibles del cinturón de piedra verde de Hope Bay, una propiedad de ochenta kilómetros por veinte kilómetros con un importante potencial de recursos en la región de Kitikmeot de Nunavut como *el próximo gran campamento minero de oro de Canadá*... TMAC Resources Inc. - Home )_




*TMAC ANUNCIA REVISIÓN DE SEGURIDAD NACIONAL DE LA TRANSACCIÓN CON SHANDONG GOLD MINING CO., LTD*

15/10/2020
Descargar este comunicado de prensa

TMAC Announces National Security Review of Transaction with Shandong Gold Mining Co., Ltd

TORONTO - (BUSINESS WIRE) - TMAC Resources Inc. (TSX: TMR) (" *TMAC* " o la " *Compañía* ") anuncia la recepción de la *notificación de que el Gabinete federal ha ordenado una revisión de seguridad nacional en virtud de la *_*Ley de Inversiones de Canadá*_ (Canadá) del plan de acuerdo (la " *Transacción* ") con Shandong Gold Mining Co., Ltd. y su filial (" *Shandong* " o el " *Comprador* "). *La Transacción se acordó y anunció el 8 de mayo de 2020*. Como se reveló anteriormente, la Transacción prevé la adquisición por parte del Comprador de todas las acciones ordinarias emitidas y en circulación de TMAC que aún no son propiedad de Shandong o una afiliada, a través de un estatuto. plan de arreglo bajo el_Ley de Sociedades Anónimas_ (Ontario).


----------



## estupeharto (15 Oct 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *copypaste/*
> 
> _( previo : TMAC Resources Inc. es una empresa minera con sede en Canadá que htiene una participación del 100% en la propiedad Hope Bay. Nuestra visión y nuestro único enfoque es la exploración, el desarrollo y la minería responsables y económicamente sostenibles del cinturón de piedra verde de Hope Bay, una propiedad de ochenta kilómetros por veinte kilómetros con un importante potencial de recursos en la región de Kitikmeot de Nunavut como *el próximo gran campamento minero de oro de Canadá*... TMAC Resources Inc. - Home )_
> 
> ...



Hombre, después de 5 meses. Pensábamos que te había tragado la tierra o quizás algún orni. ¿Todo bien?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (15 Oct 2020)

Bueno, después de mucho pensar me he retirado de los indexados y lo he movido todo a oro.

Ya sabéis lo que dicen, un tonto y su dinero no están juntos mucho tiempo. Pues lo habéis conseguido. A ver si no me sale rana.


----------



## Tolagu (15 Oct 2020)

Yo bipolar de derechas


----------



## timi (15 Oct 2020)




----------



## Tolagu (15 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> tenias razón... ya, ya.
> 
> Muy pronto plata a 18 la onza y oro bajando a los 1600 primero y 1400 despues.



Joder, te pareces a mi mujer cuando quiero follar. Hoy no, muy pronto, muy pronto.

Coño, di de una puta vez CUÁNDO !!!!


----------



## esseri (15 Oct 2020)

_*copypasteo ...y pàso ya a dejarlos aquí.*_


...Y tras enseñar la patita - post sobre el los DEG y/o el RMB respaldados en Oro de ayer - el plantelazo kastuzo del IMI comienza a menear el árbol desde sus despachos de altos vuelos en el resto del globo. A ver si sigue la tendencia.








Steve H. Hanke



Spoiler: Bío



Steve H. Hanke es profesor de economía aplicada y fundador y codirector del Instituto de Economía Aplicada, Salud Global y el Estudio de Empresas Empresariales en la Universidad Johns Hopkins en Baltimore. Es miembro principal y director del Proyecto de monedas en problemas en el Instituto Cato en Washington, DC, *asesor principal del Instituto de Investigación Monetaria Internacional de la Universidad Renmin de China en Beijing*, asesor especial del Centro para la Estabilidad Financiera en Nueva York, editor colaborador de Central Banking en Londres y colaborador de National Review. El Prof. Hanke también es miembro del Charter Council de la Society of Economic Measurement y del Panel de Expertos de Euromoney Country Risk.


En el pasado, el profesor Hanke enseñó economía en la Escuela de Minas de Colorado y en la Universidad de California, Berkeley. Se desempeñó como miembro del Consejo de Asesores Económicos del Gobernador en Maryland en 1976-77, como Economista Principal en el Consejo de Asesores Económicos del presidente Reagan en 1981-82, y como Asesor Principal del Comité Económico Conjunto del Congreso de los Estados Unidos en 1984–88. El Prof. Hanke se desempeñó como Consejero de Estado de la República de Lituania en 1994–96 y de la República de Montenegro en 1999–2003. También fue asesor de los presidentes de Bulgaria en 1997–2002, Venezuela en 1995–96 e Indonesia en 1998. *Desempeñó un papel importante en el establecimiento de nuevos regímenes monetarios en Argentina, Estonia, Bulgaria, Bosnia‐ Herzegovina, Ecuador, Lituania y Montenegro*. Profe.

Hanke ha sido galardonado con un doctorado honoris causa por la Universidad San Francisco de Quito (2003), la Universidad Libre de Tbilisi (2010), la Universidad Kültür de Estambul (2012), la Academia Búlgara de Ciencias (2013), la Universidad Libre de Varna (2015). ), la Universität Liechtenstein (2017) y la Academia de Economía DA Tsenov (2018) en reconocimiento a su beca sobre regímenes cambiarios. Es Asociado Distinguido de la Sociedad Económica Atlántica Internacional, Profesor Distinguido de la Universitas Pelita Harapan en Yakarta, Indonesia, Profesor Asociado (el más alto honor otorgado a expertos internacionales de reconocida competencia) en la Universidad del Azuay en Cuenca, Ecuador, Profesor Visitante de la Universidad Peruana de Ciencias Aplicadas (máxima distinción académica de la UPC), y el profesor Gottfried von Haberler de la Fundación del Centro Europeo de Economía Austriaca (ECAEF) en Liechtenstein. *En 1998, fue nombrado una de las veinticinco personas más influyentes del mundo por*_*Revista World Trade*_ . En 2020, el profesor Hanke fue nombrado "Caballero de la Orden de la Bandera" por el presidente albanés Ilir Meta.

E*l Prof. Hanke es un conocido comerciante de divisas y materias primas*. Actualmente, se desempeña *como presidente del Consejo de Supervisión de Advanced Metalurgical Group NV en Amsterdam* ( About AMG - AMG Corporate * *) *y presidente emérito de Friedberg Mercantile Group, Inc. en Toronto. Durante la década de 1990, se desempeñó como presidente de Toronto Trust Argentina en Buenos Aires, el fondo mutuo de mercados emergentes con mejor desempeño del mundo en 1995.


** *_Alucinante la agenda del grupete metalúrgico de marras en cuanto a eficiencia energética, crecimiento de la población, covid, aumento de riqueza global, cambio climático, etc. En fin... tienen puesta mesa , mantel y cubiertos a los chanchullos venideros_


----------



## FCO (15 Oct 2020)

Buenas a todos. Qué pensáis que es más conveniente en cuanto a oro para lo que nos espera? Monedas de alrededor de 1ozt de oro o monedas de fracciones de onza? Teniendo en cuenta claro, que las fracciones tienen una prima mayor que las de onza. Por ejemplo, una 50 pesos de México, que tienen muy poco premium ~2% o soberanos ~4%. Hablamos de una diferencia pequeña y asumible aun así. Más bien lo pregunto porque igual sí que vale la pena tener fracciones para poder vender con más facilidad de cara a futuro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Oct 2020)

FCO dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Qué pensáis que es más conveniente en cuanto a oro para lo que nos espera? Monedas de alrededor de 1ozt de oro o monedas de fracciones de onza? Teniendo en cuenta claro, que las fracciones tienen una prima mayor que las de onza. Por ejemplo, una 50 pesos de México, que tienen muy poco premium ~2% o soberanos ~4%. Hablamos de una diferencia pequeña y asumible aun así. Más bien lo pregunto porque igual sí que vale la pena tener fracciones para poder vender con más facilidad de cara a futuro.



La maxima madmaxista dice que mejor menores fracciones a mismo precio... Pero vamos que en mi opinion en la variedad esta el gusto

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (15 Oct 2020)

FCO dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Qué pensáis que es más conveniente en cuanto a oro para lo que nos espera? Monedas de alrededor de 1ozt de oro o monedas de fracciones de onza? Teniendo en cuenta claro, que las fracciones tienen una prima mayor que las de onza. Por ejemplo, una 50 pesos de México, que tienen muy poco premium ~2% o soberanos ~4%. Hablamos de una diferencia pequeña y asumible aun así. Más bien lo pregunto porque igual sí que vale la pena tener fracciones para poder vender con más facilidad de cara a futuro.



Tu mismo te has contestado, si tienes 100.000 pavos en oro pues te van bien las onzas, pero para transacciones del día a día hasta un soberano es demasiado. No necesariamente llevan más sobreprecio, yo me he hecho una app de Excel y a veces son los que menos tienen.

La cuestión es si para el madmax conviene tener plata o no, porque aunque es dinero no tiene nada que ver con el oro en precio y demás. Aunque veo más factible pagar en onzas de plata por comida que en décimos de onza de oro pero bueno.


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cero.
> Como si lo hicieras directamente con cada casa



¡Ostras pues vaya descubrimiento! Yo ya me había hecho cuentas en varias casas de subastas, pero he tenido el mismo problema que el compañero en Soler y Llach, con sobrepujas pequeñísimas, y yo no poder hacer lo mismo... ahora entiendo el motivo. ¿Tu tienes solo cuenta en numisbids y ya? Gracias por adelantado por contestar.


----------



## Muttley (16 Oct 2020)

Artículo de análisis técnico de oro y plata 

Gold and Silver Set for a Breakout? | GoldSeek



Today we are taking our weekly look at the charts for gold and silver.

Corvid 19, the US Election and US Financial Stimulus talks have given gold plenty to digest over the last week. On a short term basis gold has been taking a lot of signal from the fortunes of the stock markets and increased hopes of agreement of a financial stimulus package gave a boost to both stock markets and the gold price. Gold ran in to significant resistance and failed to close above the short term resistance level around $1,930 and close to the 50 day moving average as can been seen from the chart below.






GoldCore Gold Chart

The subsequent news of the failure in stimulus negotiations weighed then on both markets with gold finding support at the long term trend line.

With so many major market moving event unfolding in October, this could be a very interesting couple of weeks for gold. *A negative news cycle could see a retest of $1,850 to the downside with a close below this brings the $1,810 support level in to play. Below this $1,750 should prove to be a major support level.

However, a major “flight to safety” would be very bullish for gold and a close above resistance at $1,910 opens up $1,930 as the next target. Above this $1,975 is the next target and any close above this opens up the potential for re-testing the psychological $2,000 and a re-test of the recent all-time highs at $2,078.*

Silver has taken a lot of signal for gold and while more volatile. The news cycle effecting gold has resulted in a number of false breakouts for silver that caught a number of technical traders by surprise. We have seen a breach of the long established trend support line that never turned in to a further move to the downside and a break to the topside as traders tried to digest and second guess the stimulus package news.

*Today silver is looking a bit heavy and another close below trend support opens up the recent support level of $23/22.80 as a target and below this we are light in terms of major support for silver most notably at $19.50* which also happens to be at the 200 day moving average.






GoldCore Silver Chart

*A close above $24.40 presents an opportunity to test resistance at $25.15 and $26.60 beyond that.*

Silver seems to be working it’s way in to a bit of a triangle which suggests that the bulls and bears in the market are fairly balanced and waiting for the next major news cycle that will influence the next major move for silver.

On balance short term we could see some weakness in the silver price which could be very *healthy as it forms a base for its next major move higher to retest the recent highs and open up the opportunity for a test of the psychological $30.00 level.*

Asi en resumen, puede pasar de todo.
Imposible equivocarse con el análisis y yo metería “cortilargos” .


----------



## Tolagu (16 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Artículo de análisis técnico de oro y plata
> 
> Gold and Silver Set for a Breakout? | GoldSeek
> 
> ...



Se parece mucho a lo que comenté la semana pasada en el hilo de la plata a más de 40. La salida de ese "macro-triángulo" si es que se puede llamar así la tenemos dentro de nada. Yo comentaba que para mi es un 50/50 en cuanto a probabilidades pero que me inclinaba más por visitar los 20-21 antes de la "gran subida"


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 Oct 2020)

No os preocupéis tanto del precio de la plata, que irá para arriba con toda seguridad, cuanto peor esté la economía y más QE escupan, más subirá.

Ni análisis ni pollas, son leyes termodinámicas (como bien dice Fco.Llinares), que por mucho esmero que le pongan en tratar de engañar al personal, todo cae por su peso específico en el lugar donde corresponde.

El que no lo vea así, que siga comprando montones de arcilla y arena a precios desorbitados o invierta en la ruleta trucada de la bolsa, derivados y demás estafas.

No todo lo que traiga la plandemia va a ser malo...


----------



## estupeharto (16 Oct 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ¡Ostras pues vaya descubrimiento! Yo ya me había hecho cuentas en varias casas de subastas, pero he tenido el mismo problema que el compañero en Soler y Llach, con sobrepujas pequeñísimas, y yo no poder hacer lo mismo... ahora entiendo el motivo. ¿Tu tienes solo cuenta en numisbids y ya? Gracias por adelantado por contestar.



Primero se abre la cuenta en la casa normalmente. Porque además son ellos los que te dan el alta.
Y luego, cuando vas viendo como funciona te enteras de lo de Numisbid y te das de alta allí también.
Pero Num. envía la orden a la casa y es la casa la que la acepta. Si no te has dado de alta en la casa, dudo que la acepten tan fácil.
Así te lo indican. Envían la puja, y luego te confirman que la casa la ha aceptado.
Y en la página de Num también te dicen que pongas referencias, pero las pones de palabra. 
Se supone que si no te has dado de alta en la casa, cuando reciban la puja de Num, ellos investigarán acerca de esas referencias, y decidirán.
Por ejemplo, Cayón te pide facturas otros. Si lo haces por Numis, seguro que te la piden también antes de aceptarla.
Yo las que he enviado han sido tapando precios y algunos datos.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Oct 2020)

Estos son los triángulos que veo yo en mi análisis y hacia dónde apuntan


----------



## antorob (17 Oct 2020)

El gran reinicio y el nuevo orden mundial están en el orden del día.

El FMI pide un nuevo Bretton Woods, con las consecuencias que podemos adivinar.

FMI, "un nuevo momento Bretton Woods".

Saludos.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (17 Oct 2020)

antorob dijo:


> El gran reinicio y el nuevo orden mundial están en el orden del día.
> 
> El FMI pide un nuevo Bretton Woods, con las consecuencias que podemos adivinar.
> 
> ...



Resumen: Todo está muy mal pero los del FMI vamos a trabajar para que todos seamos felices y acabar con la desigualdad de Jenaro y que los jovenes trabajen. ¡Viva el FMI!


----------



## Muttley (17 Oct 2020)

Disculpad el off topic pero esto que he visto en Twitter me ha encantado


----------



## FranMen (18 Oct 2020)

Algo que ya sabemos por aquí, lo nuevo: que está escrito en un diario regional:
La pandemia provoca una montaña de deuda global que golpeará al mundo en el futuro


----------



## FranMen (18 Oct 2020)

antorob dijo:


> El gran reinicio y el nuevo orden mundial están en el orden del día.
> 
> El FMI pide un nuevo Bretton Woods, con las consecuencias que podemos adivinar.
> 
> ...



Está claro, el virus se combate fomentando la energía verde, el feminismo. Es momento de ser solidarios con los que menos tienen, los que tenemos algo ahorrado tenemos que aportarlo para ayudar a nuestros congéneres en ruina. (Los que tienen mucho no hace falta, pueden seguir acumulando)


----------



## Muttley (18 Oct 2020)

Reflexión de Domingo que ya postee en el pasado....pero que esta de rabiosa actualidad.

El concepto de metal precioso como IOU energetico o porque estamos en el lado ganador:

IOUs energéticos. La creencia en que una empresa obtendrá beneficios en un futuro usando recursos energéticos que aún no están a su disposición es una aproximación muy interesante. Si vamos más allá....el FIAT sería también un IOU energético? Si el uso de energía para producir bienes de consumo cae...porque la demanda cae (falta de confianza) o porque la energía disponible (aka oil) se reduce o ambas a la vez (pandemia), la teoría dice que los bancos deberían aumentar la tasa de interés (no confían en que el deudor sea capaz de devolver el principal y los intereses, pues sus expectativas de uso energético se reducen) con lo que la creación de FIAT en el sistema se contrae con mayores tasas de interés y consecuentemente hay contracción de la economía y deflación.  
El problema es que esto es una purga del sistema. Las empresas menos eficientes, con más deudas, con un negocio más débil...se hunden. Y eso NO da votos. 

Lo que estamos viendo es la que está ocurriendo ahora mismo. Tasas de interés al mínimo....y no se puede bajar más en un ánimo de patada a seguir a ver lo que se aguanta.
SP 500 en maximos. Confianza o “no hay más otro sitio donde ponerlo” al máximo en empresas tecnológicas con fundamentales de pánico, ingresos mediocres (cuantos coches vende a Tesla al año? Y su capitalización?) y una previsión de beneficios totalmente irrealizable.
Bancos centrales imprimiendo hacia una QE infinito que va al sistema financiero (no a la gente).
Pero esto tiene fecha de caducidad. El consumo energético y la demanda NO mienten en un mundo con más habitantes que deben demandar más energia.

En épocas de reducido consumo energético los metales preciosos como “energy store of value” se aprecian. Son kWh en el “bolsillo” frente a la escasez imperante. Además sin gastos de mantenimiento y “opacos” para la política confiscatoria del gobierno.  
En épocas de QE desbocado, y de caída de $, los metales se aprecian únicamente por inercia.
Y tanto una cosa como otra van para largo.
Este doble efecto (contracción energética, exceso de Fiat) es el que sentiremos en los próximos años y será muy beneficioso para los que estamos haciendo los deberes.
Y a este efecto combinado se puede sumar otro catalizador.
Los fondos hartos de retornos muy pobres en renta fija y variable empiezan a entrar en el mercado de los metales como un elefante en una cacharrería. El juego de las sillas....sálvese quien pueda cuando la música pare.
Algunos ya están tomando posiciones.

La duda no son los 3000 y los 50.
La duda es cuando.


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Oct 2020)

El sistema monetario en su próxima vertiente digital puede alargarse/darse de si prácticamente ad infinitum...


----------



## Muttley (19 Oct 2020)

Pregunta:

Qué nos conviene a los que tenemos ahorros protegidos en metales preciosos?
Que gane Trump o que gane Biden?
La pregunta no es quien yo quiero que gane, quién hará mejor a la humanidad, quien colaborará a que la vida en general sea mejor o quién asegure la Paz en el mundo....sino desde un punto de vista totalmente egoísta....que nos viene mejor y que hará que nuestros metales suban de manera más sostenible? 
Vamos, que la respuesta no es política. Es económica.

Me gustaría saber la opinión de todos vosotros.


----------



## Dadaria (19 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Qué nos conviene a los que tenemos ahorros protegidos en metales preciosos?
> Que gane Trump o que gane Biden?
> ...



Lo que ocurra será decisión de las élites y de aquellos que controlan el estado. Pero entre ambos candidatos, Trump. Biden parece totalmente senil.


----------



## Muttley (19 Oct 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Lo que ocurra será decisión de las élites y de aquellos que controlan el estado. Pero entre ambos candidatos, Trump. Biden parece totalmente senil.



Que gane Biden y esté senil es bueno o malo para los metales?


----------



## Membroza (19 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Que gane Biden y esté senil es bueno o malo para los metales?



Da igual quién gane, va a haber estímulos sí o sí, y eso hará subir el metal.

Dejo aquí un paper sobre las monedas digitales. Nada nuevo que @Spielzeug no sepa

https://t.co/zO4Vs8lUSq?amp=1


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Oct 2020)

No hay nada más cobarde que el dinero. En mi opinión, que no tiene mas valor que la de tú frutero o tú cuñada por ejemplo, la incertidumbre y el miedo al cambio son viento de cola para los metales. También podría suceder que las bolsas se desmoronen y la gente se vea obligada a vender su oro papel para cubrir pérdidas tirando del oro hacia abajo. En resumen, que lo más probable es que cualquiera sabe...


----------



## Dadaria (19 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Que gane Biden y esté senil es bueno o malo para los metales?



Como dije antes, lo que pase no dependerá de quien gane, sino de los intereses de las élites que controlan Estados Unidos. Si hablamos de que puede ser bueno para los metales, alguien como Biden que está completamente senil y parece ser un pedófilo (teniendo en cuenta como actúa y lo que dice), no es que de mucha confianza al mando del imperio. Pero vamos, que los QE seguirán gane Biden o Trump.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Que gane Biden y esté senil es bueno o malo para los metales?




Quizas bueno para los metales pero muy malo para nosotros.

La razon es de logica, si todas las teles dicen que trump es muy malo hay que ir por cojones con trump y poner su poster en la habitacion como cuando tenia el de raul o de roberto carlos cuando era mas pequeño.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Que gane Biden y esté senil es bueno o malo para los metales?



Si gana biden tendras que acojer a algun no Español que te enculara salvajemente sin vaselina cada noche, tiempo al tiempo......

Lo mejor que podria pasarte es que ese no español tenga prejuicios contra los enculamientos indiscriminados a hombres de su mismo sexo y te meta los lingotes de plata en vez de otra cosa, seguramente sufras mas pero te dara menos asco, yo casi que prefiero los lingotes de plata aunque acabe reventado.


----------



## Daviot (20 Oct 2020)

Si gana Trumpeta es bueno y si gana Biden eso ya es la reostia porque los demócratas son partidarios de lo que se llama la MMT ( Modern Money Theory) que aboga por programas gubernamentales de gasto masivo y eso ya sabemos lo que conlleva.


----------



## Fomenkiano (20 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Si gana Trumpeta es bueno y si gana Biden eso ya es la reostia porque los demócratas son partidarios de lo que se llama la MMT ( Modern Money Theory) que aboga por programas gubernamentales de gasto masivo y eso ya sabemos lo que conlleva.



¿Hasta que punto la gente que imprime dinero sin parar no intentará manipular el mercado del oro y la plata? Con la máquina de la impresora se puede perpetrar cualquier aberración.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Oct 2020)

Con Biden la expansión crediticia será más salvaje seguramente aunque Trump no se quedará tampoco parado, creo que va a ganar Trump, es un buen trilero y seguro tiene una bolita en la manga, pensaba que la bolita era su contagio de papayavirus, pero la resolución que le ha dado me tiene despistado, hay que seguir atento sus movimientos, atentos ala magia de Tramp.


----------



## Piel de Luna (20 Oct 2020)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> ¿Hasta que punto la gente que imprime dinero sin parar no intentará manipular el mercado del oro y la plata? Con la máquina de la impresora se puede perpetrar cualquier aberración.



¿Manipular el mercado del oro? 

Hombre, no creo se les pase por la cabeza semejante aberración. 

(click... off)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Con Biden la expansión crediticia será más salvaje seguramente aunque Trump no se quedará tampoco parado, creo que va a ganar Trump, es un buen trilero y seguro tiene una bolita en la manga, pensaba que la bolita era su contagio de papayavirus, pero la resolución que le ha dado me tiene despistado, hay que seguir atento sus movimientos, atentos ala magia de Tramp.



Pero si acaban de pegar un bombazo con los videos del hijo con menores, la gente que los ha visto dicen que salen llorando de las salas.


----------



## Fomenkiano (20 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> ¿Manipular el mercado del oro?
> 
> Hombre, no creo se les pase por la cabeza semejante aberración.
> 
> (click... off)



La lógica dice que si se imprime dinero los MP preciosos debería de valer más. Este supuesto se cumple si hay libre mercado. 

Más que Trump vs Biden, la lucha está entre economía productiva vs economía financiera. Con la visión financiera, el oro tiene poco recorrido más allá de ser otra forma de especulación irracional. Lo más asombroso para mí, es la capacidad de el mundo financiero de imponer "su" lógica, que no tienen nada que ver con el sentido común.


----------



## Daviot (20 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Que gane Biden y esté senil es bueno o malo para los metales?



Bueno, y entonces la solución era ? Aunque creo que el factor de que esté senil no lo hemos tenido en cuenta ninguno.


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Qué nos conviene a los que tenemos ahorros protegidos en metales preciosos?
> Que gane Trump o que gane Biden?
> ...



No es una pregunta, son dos. Una cosa es va lo que nos interese como humanos que tenemos metales preciosos y otra lo que le ocurra a los metales preciosos.
Como humanos nos interesa que el mundo vaya bien, entonces los MP’s serían estables.
A los metales no les importa quien gane pesarán lo mismo y tendrán la misma composición.
Respondiendo a lo que realmente quiere preguntar, siendo difícil y siendo una opinión Paco, creo que con Trump estarán más comedidos y si gana Biden actuarán a cara descubierta acelerando aún más el proceso de caída del fiat


----------



## Muttley (21 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> No es una pregunta, son dos. Una cosa es va lo que nos interese como humanos que tenemos metales preciosos y otra lo que le ocurra a los metales preciosos.
> Como humanos nos interesa que el mundo vaya bien, entonces los MP’s serían estables.
> A los metales no les importa quien gane pesarán lo mismo y tendrán la misma composición.
> Respondiendo a lo que realmente quiere preguntar, siendo difícil y siendo una opinión Paco, creo que con Trump estarán más comedidos y si gana Biden actuarán a cara descubierta acelerando aún más el proceso de caída del fiat




En tiempos buenos los MPs son estables y seguramente se aprecien menos que otros activos. Nunca pierden sus propiedades como dices, pesan lo mismo y siguen igual de dúctiles. Serán “baratos” pues tendrán poca demanda ya que los inversores buscarán retornos más elevados.
En tiempos malos (Guerras, escasez, pobreza, crisis mundiales reales) los MPs se disparan en relación a otros activos que se hunden.
Por eso mi pregunta tenía un sentido egoísta, pues la riqueza se traslada a los metales y a los que los tienen mientras el mundo va a peor. El mundo se derrumba mientras yo me hago “rico”.
Ayer Biden ya ha dicho que si sale elegido se acabó la tolerancia al fracking y las concesiones en terreno público para este fin así como las bonificaciones al Gas Natural.
Nos lo creemos?
Como afectaría a los MPs?



Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, y entonces la solución era ? Aunque creo que el factor de que esté senil no lo hemos tenido en cuenta ninguno.



Si, tomaba el argumento de @Dadaria sobre la senilidad.
Que puede tener su punto.
Hay un vídeo en el que Biden promete curar el cancer (si, así en genérico, no en plan voy a invertir tanto en investigación) si sale elegido. Real. Está en YouTube.
Y la gente entusiasmada. Eso da muy poca confianza en lo que promete y en lo que pueda cumplir o no. Por supuesto dentro del estándar político. Prometo mucho, cumplo casi nada.


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> En tiempos buenos los MPs son estables y seguramente se aprecien menos que otros activos. Nunca pierden sus propiedades como dices, pesan lo mismo y siguen igual de dúctiles. Serán “baratos” pues tendrán poca demanda ya que los inversores buscarán retornos más elevados.
> En tiempos malos (Guerras, escasez, pobreza, crisis mundiales reales) los MPs se disparan en relación a otros activos que se hunden.
> Por eso mi pregunta tenía un sentido egoísta, pues la riqueza se traslada a los metales y a los que los tienen mientras el mundo va a peor. El mundo se derrumba mientras yo me hago “rico”.
> Ayer Biden ya ha dicho que si sale elegido se acabó la tolerancia al fracking y las concesiones en terreno público para este fin así como las bonificaciones al Gas Natural.
> ...



No es exactamente así, en un mundo en depresión, salvo unos pocos depredadores, o mejor, carroñeros se enriquecen, los demás, todos, perdemos, aunque unos relativamente más que otros.
Los MP’s son un chaleco antibalas en medio de un tiroteo. Mejor que no haya tiroteo. En


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Oct 2020)

Ni aunque nos invadan los marcianos, pasara de 2500 $.....


----------



## angel220 (21 Oct 2020)

lo de los margin coles, igual un día paso y sucedió, pero dudo que lleven décadas utilizando, la forma y el medio original, pero es la manera o excusa de cortar la sangría de las acciones por medio de papelitos a corto en MP y que siga la fiesta en acciones y MP, al fin y al cabo es su negocio vender y comprar, vender y comprar


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (21 Oct 2020)

No se si es que venden plata enriquecida con uranio, pero mira por ejemplo aquí:
Silberbarren 1000 Gramm Fiji | Heubach Edelmetalle
771€ precio de venta / 738€ precio de recompra

Cada vez alucino más con los precios de las tiendas patrias.


----------



## Porestar (21 Oct 2020)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> No se si es que venden plata enriquecida con uranio, pero mira por ejemplo aquí:
> Silberbarren 1000 Gramm Fiji | Heubach Edelmetalle
> 771€ precio de venta / 738€ precio de recompra
> 
> Cada vez alucino más con los precios de las tiendas patrias.



¿Esa tienda envía a España?


----------



## estupeharto (21 Oct 2020)

Yo creo que el problema trasciende de quien gane en USA. 
La economía seguirá en la UCI, la situación, la tensión, los actores y sus jefes, todo seguirá estando ahí.
El fiat se irá a tomar viento y los metales serán de lo poco que la gente considere valioso.
En mi opinión creo que trump es un poco un freno al estado profundo. Veremos si lo doblegan o qué pasa.
El otro es un monigote para la ocasión. 
Y aquí en esta parte del charco, seguimos con los mismos problemas. Invasión, corrupción, plandemia, más impuestos para sufragar el saqueo, restricción de libertades, hundimiento de la economía, .... 
Se está quedando un buen fin de año y entrada del siguiente


----------



## tristezadeclon (21 Oct 2020)

estaba yo preocupado desde q escuché el otro día a georgieva hablar de un nuevo bretton woods, y por ello me ha dado por buscar cosas y claro el q busca corre el riesgo de encontrar

pos resulta q en el comité de bretton woods tenemos a un buen puñado de benefactores de la humanidad, fíjarsus :


Some of the current leadership/members of the Committee include:


George H. W. Bush, Gerald Ford, Honorary Co-Chairs[14][15]
Bill Frenzel, Co-Chair[11]
James Wolfensohn, Co-Chair[16]
Jimmy Carter, Honorary Co-Chair[14]
Richard A. Debs, Executive Committee Chair[11]
James C. Orr, Secretary[16]
David Miliband[17]
Henry Kissinger[17]
Colin Powell[18]
George Soros[17]
Paul Volcker[19]
Bretton Woods Committee - Wikipedia

q buenísimas personas todos; bush, ford, carter, kissinger, soros, volcker...., solo falta la killary

pero luego he pensado q eso son cosas del pasado, q en el nuevo bretton woods seguro q todos son auténticos samaritanos y he aquí q se me ocurre volver a buscar, y claro, pues resulta q he vuelto a encontrar:

Partners - The Reinventing Bretton Woods Committe

resulta q están todos y cada uno de los putos bancos, desde el bbva a jpmorgan, chasemanhattan, los bancos chinos, suizos, morgan stanley, goldmansachs etc..., en fin....

pos eso, q me quedo mucho mas tranquilo, si tenía alguna duda ya me la han quitado, no se si podré soportar tanta bondad, por si acaso id agarrándoos a las kalandrakas, virgensanta...


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Oct 2020)

Degussa en concreto tiene a veces buenos precios en oro, pero en plata está disparada. Ahora mismo la Onza buillon más barata no baja de 35 Eurazos. Entiendo que no venderán mucho a esos precios pues hay otras tiendas con la onza mucho más barata. Es como si dijeran: " se que la plata va a subir en breve, así que aquí os espero".


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Oct 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> estaba yo preocupado desde q escuché el otro día a georgieva hablar de un nuevo bretton woods, y por ello me ha dado por buscar cosas y claro el q busca corre el riesgo de encontrar
> 
> pos resulta q en el comité de bretton woods tenemos a un buen puñado de benefactores de la humanidad, fíjarsus :
> 
> ...



Son satánicos sanos


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Oct 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> estaba yo preocupado desde q escuché el otro día a georgieva hablar de un nuevo bretton woods, y por ello me ha dado por buscar cosas y claro el q busca corre el riesgo de encontrar
> 
> pos resulta q en el comité de bretton woods tenemos a un buen puñado de benefactores de la humanidad, fíjarsus :
> 
> ...



De un lado ya sabemos quién juega pero se tienen que poner de acuerdo con Rusia y China si quieren un acuerdo monetario internacional. Rusia y China también son conscientes de la calaña de la gente a la que se enfrentan y no creo que se dejen engañar fácilmente.

Ahora el campo de batalla se encuentra en las divisas digitales que están sacando los bancos centrales cuyo objetivo es que sean utilizadas como medio de pago fuera de las fronteras del emisor. Captar usuarios fuera de las fronteras genera una dinámica de competencia por ofrecer la mejor divisa que, en mi opinión, hará necesario su respaldo en oro.

El nuevo tablero monetario supone un golpe a la gobernanza de los bancos centrales ya que si una divisa extraña es utilizada dentro de sus fronteras pierden el control sobre la oferta monetaria y sobre la política y capacidad recaudatoria de los Estados.

He abierto un hilo en el principal hablando de este tema por su relevancia ya que las características de las nuevas divisas digitales determinarán el tipo de sociedad que se puede construir en torno a ellas y que aspectos pasarán a la historia al ser sólo posibles con las reglas de juego que permite el sistema monetario actual:

El "virus" trae consigo un cambio de sistema monetario. El FMI pide un nuevo Bretton Woods


----------



## estupeharto (21 Oct 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> estaba yo preocupado desde q escuché el otro día a georgieva hablar de un nuevo bretton woods, y por ello me ha dado por buscar cosas y claro el q busca corre el riesgo de encontrar
> 
> pos resulta q en el comité de bretton woods tenemos a un buen puñado de benefactores de la humanidad, fíjarsus :
> 
> ...



Estate tranquilo, son habladurías. 
Conspiranoias balla


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Oct 2020)

Rompiendo HCHi (inclinado a derechas) en este momento, a ver si lo confirma en cierres.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (21 Oct 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Esa tienda envía a España?



he hecho una prueba con el carrito de la compra y el envío te sale por 19€. Por lo que veo hacen envíos por toda la UE.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Oct 2020)

Parece que hoy se va animando


----------



## Jebediah (21 Oct 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar el paquete de CoinInvest, 1/4oz White Greyhound de oro y otras 3 de plata del mismo modelo de 2oz. Pues en vez de estas 3 me han llegado otras que aparece un buey con su cachorro, menuda broma. A ver como lo solucionan.



Bueno, al final me ofrecieron una rebaja del 10% si me quedaba con las monedas que no acepté (no me interesaban) y me facilitaron una etiqueta de UPS para devolver las monedas y me mandaron las QB gratis. Buena atención al cliente pues. 

PD: Acabo de ver el White Lion de 10oz. Otro pa' la saca. La 1/4 de oro y 2oz de plata están completas ya.


----------



## Dadaria (21 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Rompiendo HCHi (inclinado a derechas) en este momento, a ver si lo confirma en cierres.



¿Eso significa una rotura alcista?


----------



## mr_nobody (21 Oct 2020)

creeis que las monedas acunhadas en el 2020 cojeran un poco de sobrespot por ser un anho de "pandemia", donde las refinerías y algunas casas han estado cerradas y donde mucha gente ha estado pelada?


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Oct 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Eso significa una rotura alcista?



Qp
Con muchas dudas, anda encima de la "neck" tiene que confirmar mejor la ruptura y fijarse en el volumen tb.


----------



## Proexis (21 Oct 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Bueno, al final me ofrecieron una rebaja del 10% si me quedaba con las monedas que no acepté (no me interesaban) y me facilitaron una etiqueta de UPS para devolver las monedas y me mandaron las QB gratis. Buena atención al cliente pues.
> 
> PD: Acabo de ver el White Lion de 10oz. Otro pa' la saca. La 1/4 de oro y 2oz de plata están completas ya.



Pésimo el acabado de la casa británica en las monedas grandes. Ya me dirás, el león de mortimer me ha venido con rebaba en el borde, el canto estriado irregular, etc.


----------



## conde84 (21 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> creeis que las monedas acunhadas en el 2020 cojeran un poco de sobrespot por ser un anho de "pandemia", donde las refinerías y algunas casas han estado cerradas y donde mucha gente ha estado pelada?



Yo no lo veo la verdad


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Oct 2020)

Buena colección. A partir del 12:50


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Oct 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Necesito que sea en bruto. Bolas o polvo o como sea el formato. No es para fundirla es para hacer un experimento. Pero quiero una plata fina lo menos tratada posible, no se si me explico.



En SempsaJP tienes


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Oct 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Buena colección. A partir del 12:50



Buena colección, y muy mala idea mostrarla en la red junto a tu cara. El exhibicionismo no casa bien con la tenencia de metales preciosos en cantidades atractivas para los malos.

Aprovecho el mensaje para enviar un afectuoso saludo a todos los foreros albanokosovares que nos leen con tanto interés...


----------



## Erzam (22 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Buena colección, y muy mala idea mostrarla en la red junto a tu cara. El exhibicionismo no casa bien con la tenencia de metales preciosos en cantidades atractivas para los malos.
> 
> Aprovecho el mensaje para enviar un afectuoso saludo a todos los foreros albanokosovares que nos leen con tanto interés...


----------



## T-34 (22 Oct 2020)

llevo mucho tiempo queriendo meterme en oro, pero igual es tarde ahora, ya que cuando empece a pensar en comprar estaba a 1100€ Oz...


----------



## Silver94 (22 Oct 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> llevo mucho tiempo queriendo meterme en oro, pero igual es tarde ahora, ya que cuando empece a pensar en comprar estaba a 1100€ Oz...



Si prefieres, espera a que esté a 2200€...


----------



## T-34 (22 Oct 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Si prefieres, espera a que esté a 2200€...



GS.be es un buen sitio para comprarlo? Empezaria pillando posiblemente un krugerrand de 1oz


----------



## casaire (22 Oct 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Buena colección. A partir del 12:50
> 
> Un negro azabache con una bolsa de basura llena de oro?.......Black lives matter.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Oct 2020)

Ese tío no tiene un pelo de tonto


----------



## Tolagu (22 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Buena colección, y muy mala idea mostrarla en la red junto a tu cara. El exhibicionismo no casa bien con la tenencia de metales preciosos en cantidades atractivas para los malos.
> 
> Aprovecho el mensaje para enviar un afectuoso saludo a todos los foreros albanokosovares que nos leen con tanto interés...



Y los más flipante es que el tío no los cuida ni un pedo. Os leo a todos vosotros el cuidado que tenéis, las motas, los arañazos, las manchitas, los encapsulados etc. y luego este cabrón saca ese arsenal como si yo me meto la mano en el bolsillo y saco un puñao de monedas de a 5c de euro.


----------



## Lego. (22 Oct 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ni aunque nos invadan los marcianos, pasara de 2500 $.....



Al contrario. Salvo que nos invadan los marcianos, antes o después pasará los $2500.

¡Si ya están ahí!

Goldman Expects A Structural Bull Market For Commodities In 2021, Sees Gold Hitting $2300


----------



## Play_91 (22 Oct 2020)

Si miras webs tipo Degusa las horquillas son brutales entre compra y venta. ¿Hay alguna forma de comprar sin tanto timo en la horquilla?
¿Qué tal comprar oro y plata en una joyería?


----------



## Lego. (22 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> creeis que las monedas acunhadas en el 2020 cojeran un poco de sobrespot por ser un anho de "pandemia", donde las refinerías y algunas casas han estado cerradas y donde mucha gente ha estado pelada?



Con el oro no lo sé, pero con la plata parece que no. Desde luego no las Eagles. 




Pero quizá alguna ceca haya tenido dificultades, podría ser.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Oct 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Si miras webs tipo Degusa las horquillas son brutales entre compra y venta. ¿Hay alguna forma de comprar sin tanto timo en la horquilla?
> ¿Qué tal comprar oro y plata en una joyería?



En joyería no se vende oro de inversión, o al menos no usualmente, y por lo tanto pagará usted el iva correspondiente.
Hay tiendas on-line con menos margen que Degussa como coininvest, celticgold, etc. aunque lo mejor en cuanto a precio lo encontrará en el hilo correspondiente de este mismo foro.
Un saludo.


----------



## Play_91 (22 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> En joyería no se vende oro de inversión, o al menos no usualmente, y por lo tanto pagará usted el iva correspondiente.
> Hay tiendas on-line con menos margen que Degussa como coininvest, celticgold, etc. aunque lo mejor en cuanto a precio lo encontrará en el hilo correspondiente de este mismo foro.
> Un saludo.



Coinvest me han recomendado sí.
La horquilla de la plata es brutal.


----------



## Gusman (22 Oct 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Coinvest me han recomendado sí.
> La horquilla de la plata es brutal.



Para venderla a buen precio debe ser a particulares.


----------



## jaris (22 Oct 2020)

Peerdon si no me meto en el lugar adecuado.
Acabo de ver en la página de CMC de Valladolid el lingote de kg. a 908 euros y en cambio tienen tambien una moneda australiana de kg. a 964.
Alguien me puede explicar esta diferencia brutal entre moneda y lingote, si ambas son de kg.
es de fiar esa tienda?


----------



## jaris (22 Oct 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Peerdon si no me meto en el lugar adecuado.
> Acabo de ver en la página de CMC de Valladolid el lingote de kg. a 908 euros y en cambio tienen tambien una moneda australiana de kg. a 964.
> Alguien me puede explicar esta diferencia brutal entre moneda y lingote, si ambas son de kg.
> es de fiar esa tienda?



perdon, puse mal el precio de la moneda no es 964, es 694


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Oct 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Peerdon si no me meto en el lugar adecuado.
> Acabo de ver en la página de CMC de Valladolid el lingote de kg. a 908 euros y en cambio tienen tambien una moneda australiana de kg. a 964.
> Alguien me puede explicar esta diferencia brutal entre moneda y lingote, si ambas son de kg.
> es de fiar esa tienda?



Un lingote es un simple mendrugo de forma rectangular, una moneda tiene un buen proceso de trabajo detras. Pero sí, en este caso que pones debe ser por la marca si nó no me lo explico yo tampoco.

Degussa es de fiar como todas las conocidas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Oct 2020)

Perdón, se me fué la perola, no sé de donde he sacado lo de Degussa


----------



## PLACOINS (22 Oct 2020)

jaris dijo:


> Peerdon si no me meto en el lugar adecuado.
> Acabo de ver en la página de CMC de Valladolid el lingote de kg. a 908 euros y en cambio tienen tambien una moneda australiana de kg. a 964.
> Alguien me puede explicar esta diferencia brutal entre moneda y lingote, si ambas son de kg.
> es de fiar esa tienda?



Hola , las monedas de plata de 1kg. siempre suelen tener un sobrecoste mayor. En este caso en concreto, si se da cuenta la pieza esta agotada , lo que da que pensar que era un precio antiguo de venta. Puede darse el caso que alguien venda a un precio mas bajo , pero lo normal es que la pieza o no tenga incluido el IVA , la web tenga algún problema o sea un precio antiguo, de un articulo sin existencias. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Oct 2020)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Hola , las monedas de plata de 1kg. siempre suelen tener un sobrecoste mayor, respecto a un lingote. E*n este caso en concreto, si se da cuenta la pieza esta agotada , lo que da que pensar que era un precio antiguo de vent*a. Puede darse el caso que alguien venda a un precio mas bajo , pero lo normal es que la pieza o no tenga incluido el IVA , la web tenga algún problema o sea un precio antiguo, de un articulo sin existencias. Un saludo a todos.



Voila


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Oct 2020)

A 670€/kg puedes pillar pero en BV. Yo esperando a ver si llegan los 18$ del rumano para ver si cargo allí pero va a ser que no  

Mientras tanto y para hacer más amena la espera he cargado un par de tubitos de Britannias del 2021 para ver cómo se ve en mano el nuevo diseño.


----------



## timi (23 Oct 2020)

dejo esto

_*La eurozona está en quiebra. El deterioro de los desequilibrios de TARGET2 apenas se ha notado, pero en los últimos meses ha sido alarmante. A pesar de las negaciones oficiales a lo largo de los años de que es un motivo de preocupación, es cada vez más obvio que los bancos nacionales de Italia, España y otras naciones con deudas incobrables cada vez mayores las están ocultando dentro del sistema TARGET2. A la primera ola de Covid-19, que está provocando quiebras en toda la zona euro, ahora le sigue una segunda ola, que casi con certeza eliminará a varios bancos importantes, en cuyo caso el sistema del euro transfronterizo implosionará.*_

The destruction of the euro


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Oct 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> _*La eurozona está en quiebra. El deterioro de los desequilibrios de TARGET2 apenas se ha notado, pero en los últimos meses ha sido alarmante. A pesar de las negaciones oficiales a lo largo de los años de que es un motivo de preocupación, es cada vez más obvio que los bancos nacionales de Italia, España y otras naciones con deudas incobrables cada vez mayores las están ocultando dentro del sistema TARGET2. A la primera ola de Covid-19, que está provocando quiebras en toda la zona euro, ahora le sigue una segunda ola, que casi con certeza eliminará a varios bancos importantes, en cuyo caso el sistema del euro transfronterizo implosionará.*_
> 
> The destruction of the euro




Todavía se puede aprovechar a cargar las alforjas que el Euro está aun bastante fuerte, pero es una ilusión.

Acabo de escuchar que Gales opta por el confinamiento total en casa... dos españoles residentes diciendo por la radio que muy bien, que eso es lo que hay que hacer ( aunque ya hay muchas evidencia que donde es más dificil contagiarse en es en el aire libre), eso sí la una diciendo que la tienda en la que trabajaba ha cerrado y el otro diciendo que el hotel donde trabajaba le ha puesto a media jornada... 

Viene la segunda ola, la temporada gripera no ha hecho más que empezar... recordad el año pasado la que se montó y estábamos en marzo o en abril!

Al final sí que va a ser en octubre, vamos a ver una destrucción de riqueza sin precedentes, la burbuja de todo está a punto de pinchar.

Suerte para el Segundo Round


----------



## timi (23 Oct 2020)

La piedra filosofal... y el mayor colapso de la historia.

otro buen articulo de nuestro compañero @antorob


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Oct 2020)

JPM muy parada estos últimos días tras su brutal compra de plata: NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group


----------



## Proexis (23 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Todavía se puede aprovechar a cargar las alforjas que el Euro está aun bastante fuerte, pero es una ilusión.
> 
> Acabo de escuchar que Gales opta por el confinamiento total en casa... dos españoles residentes diciendo por la radio que muy bien, que eso es lo que hay que hacer ( aunque ya hay muchas evidencia que donde es más dificil contagiarse en es en el aire libre), eso sí la una diciendo que la tienda en la que trabajaba ha cerrado y el otro diciendo que el hotel donde trabajaba le ha puesto a media jornada...
> 
> ...



Bueno, lo de las alforjas...
¿Qué tal destruir la economía y arruinar a la población, obligándoles así a los ahorristas a gastar su oro, llenar sus alforjas pasándoselo baratito y, cuando ya estén la mayoría de los inversores en oro sin más metal, relanzar el nuevo sistema económico?


----------



## Dadaria (23 Oct 2020)

Proexis dijo:


> Bueno, lo de las alforjas...
> ¿Qué tal destruir la economía y arruinar a la población, obligándoles así a los ahorristas a gastar su oro, llenar sus alforjas pasándoselo baratito y, cuando ya estén la mayoría de los inversores en oro sin más metal, relanzar el nuevo sistema económico?



Eso mismo ya lo planteó @Notrabajo34, creo recordar, y es bastante plausible. Que dejasen un periodo de unos cuantos años para que el personal se arruine y tenga que empezar a vender oro, sacándolo así de circulación, y cuando quieran, le dan un buen subidón. De todas formas, salvo por casos puntuales, como puedan ser países del entorno germánico o centroeuropeo, la cantidad de oro y plata que puedan tener los pequeños y medianos inversores no es que sea espectacular. La mayor parte de los metales es propiedad de los bancos centrales y de grandes inversores.


----------



## Gusman (23 Oct 2020)

Proexis dijo:


> Bueno, lo de las alforjas...
> ¿Qué tal destruir la economía y arruinar a la población, obligándoles así a los ahorristas a gastar su oro, llenar sus alforjas pasándoselo baratito y, cuando ya estén la mayoría de los inversores en oro sin más metal, relanzar el nuevo sistema económico?



Eso ya se hizo durante la anterior crisis. Recordad los comproros...
Hay que aguantarlo hasta el final. El camino va a ser largo y duro. El que lo cambie a la mas minima penuria no conseguira su objetivo.

Los MP no son para perderlos por el largo y penoso camino sino para usarlos una vez llegas al destino.


----------



## Proexis (23 Oct 2020)

Interesante la segunda parte del programa: _el oro no formará parte del próximo sistema monetario, pero el que tenga oro escribirá las normas_. Algo así solía decir Unai Gaztelumendi.

Plantean también la posibilidad de que los bancos centrales dejen caer a la banca comercial y emitan una criptomoneda con la que restaurar los depósitos perdidos de los ahorradores que tenían su dinero en esos bancos privados. Personalmente, no sé si es necesario emitir una criptomoneda teniendo el euro, dólar, etc que ya son digitales.

Un gusto leerles


[Keiser Report en Español] "Un cambio de guardia del siglo estadounidense al siglo chino" - Keiser Report en Español (E1609)


----------



## Lego. (24 Oct 2020)

Proexis dijo:


> Bueno, lo de las alforjas...
> ¿Qué tal destruir la economía y arruinar a la población, obligándoles así a los ahorristas a gastar su oro, llenar sus alforjas pasándoselo baratito y, cuando ya estén la mayoría de los inversores en oro sin más metal, relanzar el nuevo sistema económico?



Que se olviden.

Esta vez yo puedo permanecer mucho más tiempo irracional que ellos solventes.


----------



## Muttley (24 Oct 2020)

Buenos días.

Absoluto escándalo de subasta de Aureo Calicó en la segunda parte de la colección Fleming.
Espectacular representación de onzas de plata, módulos pequeños de oro y sobre todo de las 190 onzas españolas SOLO de Carlos III.
Es acojonante ver como hay representación de CADA ceca y de CADA año.
Brutal.
Las más complicadas en calidades y conservaciones justas, monedas que han sido joya.
Y hablo de Guatemala, caras de rata, ordenadas por ceca y año.
Espectáculo dificil de ver. Preciosas. Habrá muchísima batalla de los coleccionistas “completistas” en busca de años y cecas ”perdidos”.
Seguro que hace las delicias de @fff y de todos los aficionados de oro y plata histórico español del sXVIII


Aureo & Calicó
Para más info 
Oro: - Hilo Oficial Numismático II. Oros de los Borbones, los Escudos.

A disfrutarla

PS estoy especialmente feliz porque en una colección tan extensa, tan “completista”....mi cara de rata NO la tienen.
Un pequeñísimo orgullo para un pompero de las onzas españolas como yo


----------



## Tichy (24 Oct 2020)

Hablando de Áureo y Calico, esta semana ha habido varias sesiones de subastas y en todos los remates, el oro muy por encima del spot.
Hace dos-tres años, con el spot un 30% más bajo, siempre podías pescar algo al filo del spot.
No se si ahora hay más pescadores, pero el que no tenga hechos los deberes, va a tener que pagar para completarlos.


----------



## fff (24 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Seguro que hace las delicias de @fff y de todos los aficionados de oro y plata histórico español del sXVIII
> 
> Para más info
> Oro: - Hilo Oficial Numismático II. Oros de los Borbones, los Escudos.
> ...



Las hace, las hace   ... tengo muchísimo trabajo

No tan pompero 

pero está claro que hay muchas piezas con defectos y con valor. El problema es que gente *sin conocimiento* se mete y entonces se van de precio, y recuperar la inversión es tarea casi imposible, y una "inversión en onzas" debe ser estudiada


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Oct 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Hablando de Áureo y Calico, esta semana ha habido varias sesiones de subastas y en todos los remates, el oro muy por encima del spot.
> Hace dos-tres años, con el spot un 30% más bajo, siempre podías pescar algo al filo del spot.
> No se si ahora hay más pescadores, pero el que no tenga hechos los deberes, va a tener que pagar para completarlos.



Hace tres años no, el año pasado este agosto no el agosto pasado te enseño un facturon que me hice de isabelinas por debajo de spot incluyendo comisiones, llego a meter 10 euros mas a cada moneda y acabo teniendo que pedir un prestamo por que me lo habria llevado todo.

Recuerdo monedas de 4 escudos de oro a spot justo ya con comision y todo, tambien de 8 escudos.

De la plata ya mejor ni decir nada, esa la compraba yo a kg casi sin saber ni lo que venia dentro y con agradables sorpresas en estos sitios, ahora es que ni la venden asi.


----------



## Beto (24 Oct 2020)

Llevo dos meses esperando 4 monedillas de nada de aurinum y no hay manera....


----------



## Daviot (24 Oct 2020)

Beto dijo:


> Llevo dos meses esperando 4 monedillas de nada de aurinum y no hay manera....



Va la cosa lenta. Casi un mes me han tardado en llegar 2 monedas de a kilo desde las Germanias. Y otro pedido diferente hecho el 14 de octubre todavía me pone que no se ha enviado. Algo tiene que estar pasando.


----------



## mr_nobody (24 Oct 2020)

Beto dijo:


> Llevo dos meses esperando 4 monedillas de nada de aurinum y no hay manera....



Yo llevo 5 semanas esperando unas monedas de plata. Llame y me dijeron que me dirían algo, aun esperando....


----------



## Daviot (24 Oct 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Yo llevo 5 semanas esperando unas monedas de plata. Llame y me dijeron que me dirían algo, aun esperando....



Será para que les de tiempo a ir a la mina a picar la plata, purificarla y fundirla para fabricar las monedas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Será para que les de tiempo a ir a la mina a picar la plata, purificarla y fundirla para fabricar las monedas.



Habrá que poner a los panchis en doble turno en el cerro de Potosí y la Real Casa de la Moneda.


----------



## Muttley (24 Oct 2020)

Las experiencias de los compañeros con los pedidos son verdaderamente preocupantes.
Parece que tendremos que añadir otra variable más en la ecuación al spot papel, al precio de la onza BU más barata y al premium de cada moneda.....y es el tiempo de envío.
A mi más de una semana me parece inaceptable.
No es problema de envíos de centroeuropa.
Ya no está la excusa de las dificultades logísticas en pico de pandemia en Marzo y Abril.
Yo he recibido monedas con los plazos habituales en venta directa.

Es un tema de las comercializadoras. No tienen stock de monedas del año?
Funcionan por encargo? Las comercializadoras tienen que pagar por adelantado a la mint para recibir sus pedidos y por eso deben esperar a recibir los pagos de sus clientes?
Está todo muy extraño. Precaución.


----------



## PLACOINS (24 Oct 2020)

Ya se ha comentado por parte de muchos compañeros , que ha hecho algún pedido y permanecen a la espera de recibirlo , dando largas por parte del establecimiento. No me parece justo , que se anuncien productos que parece ser que están sin existencias , reclamando el pago al cliente con unas condiciones y manifestando en la mayoría de los casos que hay retrasos en los envíos . En otros casos , el establecimiento hace caso omiso a llamadas o emails , incluso como le ha pasado a algún compañero , mandarle un producto distinto . Un establecimiento serio , debe tener un stock de productos y ofertar solo lo que tiene disponible para venta inmediata.


----------



## Pintxen (24 Oct 2020)

Está todo muy extraño. Precaución.
[/QUOTE]

Sí que está rara la cosa, sí, pero en todos los aspectos.
Yo creo que la cosa va a petar dentro de pocas semanas, cualquiera que se haya preocupado minimamente de estudiar o leer sobre historia se dará cuenta de que estamos al borde de grandes cambios, y en el aire se huele un gran conflicto armado, quizá una guerra civil en USA o una guerra entre EEUU y China, espero que sea lo primero, pero me temo que será lo segundo. Puede que empiece con la invasión de Taiwan por parte de China, o un ataque de falsa bandera a un buque estadounidense en el mar de China (los gringos tienen mucha afición a los ataques de falsa bandera...). En cualquier caso es mejor estar cargado de onzas y no con unos numeritos en la pantallita de la web del BBVA. 
Ojala dentro de un año alguien cite este mensaje para decirme que me equivoqué.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Oct 2020)

Me estáis acojonado cabritos. Que yo no he querido cargar mucho más físico a parte de algún tubo suelto, esperando los 18$ del rumano pero estos no llegan y ahora me decís que las tiendas están tardando un huevo en enviar... No sin mis onzas físicas en bullion o al menos custodiadas en BV  Que a mí también me está dando cosa ver la liquidez en el banco y que de la noche a la mañana te quiten un 10% como en Chipre en el mejor de los casos o que todo se esfume como en la Argentina cuando se desligó el peso del dólar, Zimbabue o Venezuela


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Las experiencias de los compañeros con los pedidos son verdaderamente preocupantes.
> Parece que tendremos que añadir otra variable más en la ecuación al spot papel, al precio de la onza BU más barata y al premium de cada moneda.....y es el tiempo de envío.
> A mi más de una semana me parece inaceptable.
> No es problema de envíos de centroeuropa.
> ...



Si estais pidiendo fuera de España en algunos paises estan haciendo cuarentena con los paquetes, por ejemplo un paquete de ucrania puede tardar mas de dos meses en llegar, tiempos anteriores en 3 o 4 dias lo habriais tenido.

Esto lo desconocen los mismos carteros, pero las cuarentenas cada vez las estan haciendo en mas paises.

Algunas veces te juntas con dos cuarentenas, una alli y otra aqui, lo dicho que no os estrañe que algunos paquetes puedan tardar mas de dos meses en llegar.


----------



## Daviot (25 Oct 2020)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado por parte de muchos compañeros , que ha hecho algún pedido y permanecen a la espera de recibirlo , dando largas por parte del establecimiento. No me parece justo , que se anuncien productos que parece ser que están sin existencias , reclamando el pago al cliente con unas condiciones y manifestando en la mayoría de los casos que hay retrasos en los envíos . En otros casos , el establecimiento hace caso omiso a llamadas o emails , incluso como le ha pasado a algún compañero , mandarle un producto distinto . Un establecimiento serio , debe tener un stock de productos y ofertar solo lo que tiene disponible para venta inmediata.



Así, es. Pero a veces merece la pena la espera para conseguir unos buenos chollos. Arca de Noe 1 kg por 731 euros, sale a 22,75 la onza que no esta mal con los tiempos que corren.







P.D. Esa mano peluda no es la mía.


----------



## PLACOINS (25 Oct 2020)

Hola Daviot. Es una preciosidad esa moneda , con ese brillo y a ese precio ... has hecho una muy buena adquisición. La espera por tener un producto, que ya has pagado, se hace en muchas ocasiones mas larga de lo debido . Me encantan esas piezas. Un saludo


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Así, es. Pero a veces merece la pena la espera para conseguir unos buenos chollos. Arca de Noe 1 kg por 731 euros, sale a 22,75 la onza que no esta mal con los tiempos que corren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bonita! Me encantan las arcas. En ese tamaño es una pasada

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdametalero (25 Oct 2020)

Apelo una vez mas a la sabidurua de este hilo:
¿Qué entendéis del siguiente texto de las condiciones de puja de Gadoury (Mónaco)?

"6. THE BIDDER HAVE TO PAY A COMMISSION OF 20% + VAT (20%) ON THE HAMMER PRICE THEREFORE 24% VAT INCLUDED. PAYMENT IS DUE IMMEDIATELY UPON DELIVERY OR PRIOR TO THE SHIPMENT OF THE LOTS. THE WINNING BIDDER MUST SHOW HIS BIDDING NUMBER IMMEDIATLY AFTER THE PURCHASE OF THE LOT. IN CASE OF LITIGATION BETWEEN TWO BIDDERS, THE AUCTIONEER MAY CANCEL THE SALE AND PUT THE LOT BACK IN THE AUCTION. FOR LIVE BIDDING THERE WILL BE AN EXTRA CHARGE OF 2%. NO EXTRA CHARGES APPLY FOR PHONE BIDDING".

Según entiendo el 24% de impuesto (VAT) esta incluido dentro del precio de remate mas el 20% de comisión, pero a qué se refiere el otro 20% de VAT? Al ser Mónaco, no sé...igual se me escapa algo.
Por si alguien le interesa tienen un buen surtido de monedas de 100 soles Peruanos:

Editions V. Gadoury, Auction 2020


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Oct 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Apelo una vez mas a la sabidurua de este hilo:
> ¿Qué entendéis del siguiente texto de las condiciones de puja de Gadoury (Mónaco)?
> 
> "6. THE BIDDER HAVE TO PAY A COMMISSION OF 20% + VAT (20%) ON THE HAMMER PRICE THEREFORE 24% VAT INCLUDED. PAYMENT IS DUE IMMEDIATELY UPON DELIVERY OR PRIOR TO THE SHIPMENT OF THE LOTS. THE WINNING BIDDER MUST SHOW HIS BIDDING NUMBER IMMEDIATLY AFTER THE PURCHASE OF THE LOT. IN CASE OF LITIGATION BETWEEN TWO BIDDERS, THE AUCTIONEER MAY CANCEL THE SALE AND PUT THE LOT BACK IN THE AUCTION. FOR LIVE BIDDING THERE WILL BE AN EXTRA CHARGE OF 2%. NO EXTRA CHARGES APPLY FOR PHONE BIDDING".
> ...




Creo que se a que se refiere.

Tienes que pagar el 20% de comision que se lleva la casa de subastas pero a ese 20% le tienes que hacer otro 20% que seria de iva.

Total que al final se te monta como ellos mismos dicen en un 24%

Aqui en las casas Españolas tambien pagas iva sobre el 18 o el 20 % que te meten de comsion pero lo hacen de tal manera que queda el iva metido en ese 18% o lo que sea que te cobren, ya lo tienen asumido para eso.


----------



## Muttley (25 Oct 2020)

No.
Es como dice @Notrabajo34 
Comisión total el 24% que ya tiene incluido el IVA correspondiente (20%). 
Cuidado con las subastas y mucho más con las extranjeras que pueden deparar sorpresas muy desagradables si no se tiene todo muy estudiado.
Y cada casa y cada país es distinto. 
Con (mucho) cuidado.


----------



## Hoju (25 Oct 2020)

Yo compro en Apmex .EEUU y de momento entregan en una semana, pero si es verdad que se nota que no hay tanta plata porque leo por muchos sitios problemas similares... Estamos ante una escasez del metal??


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Oct 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Yo compro en Apmex .EEUU y de momento entregan en una semana, pero si es verdad que se nota que no hay tanta plata porque leo por muchos sitios problemas similares... Estamos ante una escasez del metal??



Hola Hoju, ¿envíos a España? ¿No te joden en aduanas? ¿ya te sale bien el tema? Yo he renunciado a comprar en USA porque no me fío un pelo, de las aduanas.... ¿que te llega por FedEx? ¿USPS? Si no puedes responder o no quieres, no pasa nada, un saludo.


----------



## cdametalero (25 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que se a que se refiere.
> 
> Tienes que pagar el 20% de comision que se lleva la casa de subastas pero a ese 20% le tienes que hacer otro 20% que seria de iva.
> 
> ...



Gracias, ahora me cuadra.



Muttley dijo:


> No.
> Es como dice @Notrabajo34
> Comisión total el 24% que ya tiene incluido el IVA correspondiente (20%).
> Cuidado con las subastas y mucho más con las extranjeras que pueden deparar sorpresas muy desagradables si no se tiene todo muy estudiado.
> ...



Gracias. Creo que seguiré tu consejo, pues tampoco me convence otra clausula referente a que los artículos pueden estar o no en su posesión y eso no se especifica hasta finalizada la subasta. En caso de estar fuera de la UE has de cubrir los gastos de importación...


----------



## Hoju (25 Oct 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Hola Hoju, ¿envíos a España? ¿No te joden en aduanas? ¿ya te sale bien el tema? Yo he renunciado a comprar en USA porque no me fío un pelo, de las aduanas.... ¿que te llega por FedEx? ¿USPS? Si no puedes responder o no quieres, no pasa nada, un saludo.



No, estoy en costa Rica.. Lo envío a un courier y me lo traigo por courier. Aquí aduanas no controla mucho y se puede engañar


----------



## FranMen (25 Oct 2020)

Muchas tiendas distinguen entre stock, a recibir en 15 días o pre-reserva para nuevos lanzamientos. ¿Os está pasando con monedas supuestamente en stock?


----------



## Muttley (25 Oct 2020)

Estudio técnico de oro y plata
Twitter: SilverChartist


Price is fast approaching the apex of a well-defined symmetrical triangle, which converges the 1st wk of Nov

A sharp move is expected between now & then. My bias remains UP. Solid support = $23.50, followed by $21.80

*$50+ = Sensible '21 Tgt*




On Wed, #gold broke out fm its symmetrical triangle pattern, but was rejected at the 50MA

Price is now back at the apex of the triangle, w/ a sharp move likely any day now

My bias is UP, but $1850, followed by $1788 = MAJOR spprt


----------



## Hoju (25 Oct 2020)

Por cierto en mi ciudad nunca he visto un compro oro y plata y justo ahora la semana que viene abren uno nuevo, será que quieren ir quitando el oro a la gente porque sabe la crisis que viene?
La gente estará obligada a malvender antes de pegar un buen subidón


----------



## Silver94 (25 Oct 2020)

Aqui habia un par de compro oro que cerraron. Hace unos meses los cash converters y parecidos pusieron carteles diciendo que compran oro y plata. En unas semanas abren una joyeria al lado de casa, que lo primero que ha hecho, aun estando en obras el local, e poner el cartel de compramos oro.


----------



## Dadaria (25 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Estudio técnico de oro y plata
> Twitter: SilverChartist
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá, así podemos cargar algo antes de que pegue otra subida.


----------



## Daviot (25 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Muchas tiendas distinguen entre stock, a recibir en 15 días o pre-reserva para nuevos lanzamientos. ¿Os está pasando con monedas supuestamente en stock?




Sí, esto está pasando con monedas en stock, no con esas que te ponen en preventa.

Y es que además tampoco te avisan de que va a tardar.


----------



## Silver94 (25 Oct 2020)

Tons dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> He visto en goldsilver.be que hacen envios con varias compañias Ups, fedex, dhl, etc.. sabeis con que compañia hacen los pedidos que mandan a España? y en caso de querer que te lo hagan con una en particular se puede solicitar de alguna manera?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



Aléjate de esa tienda.


----------



## Muttley (26 Oct 2020)

Una de las razones que ya he expuesto para la inversión (protección) de riqueza en metales preciosos es la seguridad en que las pensiones que nos quedarán a los que nos jubilemos en 25-35 años vista serán exiguas.
Para mantener las pensiones actuales (nivel y cobertura) se organizó el Pacto de Toledo en teoría para disminuir las prestaciones por consenso entre todos los partidos y que no hubiera un culpable político (ni la "ultraderecha" ni los "bolivarianos") a quién echarle a los perros.

Por ello, para llegar a la independencia económica en la jubilación, suponiendo que se cumplen las medidas (cada vez) más draconianas de cotización (37 años o más de cotización, máxima en los últimos 15 o 20) etc se necesita a mi modo de ver dos cosas "sencillas" para tener una jubilación plácida:

-Al menos una casa pagada d ela que solo se pague facturas mensuales de comunidad, electricidad. agua etc.
-Ingresos de unos 2000 euros mes (por unidad familiar) o su valor equivalente en 2050. Y si ahora la relación entre trabajadores y jubilados es de 3 a 1. en 2050 será de 1 a 1 entonces, pues la pirámide poblacional no engaña.
Es decir, lo que se cobra ahora de jubilación dividido por tres. Si la pensión media es de 1150 euros actual, debemos esperar en 2050 una pensión media de 375 euros al mes a valor actual.
Pues a ver de donde sacamos esa casa pagada en caso de no tenerla ya y esos 1700 euros extras/mes para una pareja.
Aquí creo que se pueden explotar los muchísimos beneficios de los metales preciosos como fondo de pensiones (conservación de la riqueza, creciente escasez y crecientes costes de extracción, invariabilidad en el tiempo, cierta discreción en su tenencia y su declaración, inmediata liquidez en el caso del oro...).
Es decir, ahorrar para nuestra jubilación en DINERO REAL.
Por supuesto siempre completando con otros activos a su justo precio (inmobiliario para alquiler, renta fija y variable....) que ya va en gustos.

"_En España, el *Pacto de Toledo* se creó a mediados de los noventa para, en teoría, replicar lo ocurrido en Suecia: sacar las pensiones de la pugna partidista y tomar decisiones impopulares pero que, al estar respaldadas por todos los partidos, saldrían adelante sin que unos u otros se acusaran de querer llevar la miseria a los jubilados. En la práctica, ha servido exactamente para lo contrario, para blindar y consolidar la vía griega: cero reformas sustanciales, patada p’alante, promesas crecientes, ocultación de la realidad y fiarlo todo a un futuro de color de rosa en el que España tendrá un mercado laboral que nunca tuvo, una tasa de actividad que nunca alcanzó, un crecimiento de la productividad a años luz del actual, millones de inmigrantes de elevada cualificación esperando a entrar en nuestras fronteras y una recuperación de la natalidad que ningún indicador apunta_" - 

El Pacto de Toledo consuma la farsa: no plantea ninguna reforma y opta por la vía griega

Esto de hoy. Del muy buen periodista económico Domingo Soriano. Léanselo completo de pe a pa. Es lo que hay.
Átense los machos.


----------



## T-34 (26 Oct 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Aléjate de esa tienda.



aqui se ha hablado bien de ella, de hecho estaba pensando en comprar allí...


----------



## Germinal84 (26 Oct 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> aqui se ha hablado bien de ella, de hecho estaba pensando en comprar allí...



Tiene buenos precios pero son inversamente proporcionales a la calidad de su servicio si hay algún lío. Yo he comprado allí y todo ok, claro que la mía fue una compra bien corriente. El consenso es que no es ni de lejos una tienda con una buena atención. Yo creo que puedes probar a ver qué tal te va, sobre todo si vas a comprar algún bullion cualquiera.

Saludos.


----------



## T-34 (26 Oct 2020)

Germinal84 dijo:


> Tiene buenos precios pero son inversamente proporcionales a la calidad de su servicio si hay algún lío. Yo he comprado allí y todo ok, claro que la mía fue una compra bien corriente. El consenso es que no es ni de lejos una tienda con una buena atención. Yo creo que puedes probar a ver qué tal te va, sobre todo si vas a comprar algún bullion cualquiera.
> 
> Saludos.



queria pillar un krugerrand de 1oz, creo que es lo mas económico comprarlo allí


----------



## Germinal84 (26 Oct 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> queria pillar un krugerrand de 1oz, creo que es lo mas económico comprarlo allí



Los precios son muy buenos, no cabe duda. Ahora está en tu mano sopesar si lo compras allí. Contestando a tu pregunta, a mi me llegó con UPS sin ningún problema, tienen un excelente tracking del paquete y no vi manera de elegir agencia de transporte en ningún momento.

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (26 Oct 2020)

Germinal84 dijo:


> Los precios son muy buenos, no cabe duda. Ahora está en tu mano sopesar si lo compras allí. Contestando a tu pregunta, a mi me llegó con UPS sin ningún problema, tienen un excelente tracking del paquete y no vi manera de elegir agencia de transporte en ningún momento.
> 
> Saludos.



Los precios son muy buenos en plata. Para plata, puede entenderse correr el riesgo, allá cada cual. Ya hemos explicado varias veces unos cuantos foreros cuales son los problemas que puedes tener con ellos si la cosa se tuerce.
Ahora bien, para oro (entiendo que se habla de un krugerrand de oro), no son ni mucho menos los más baratos, sobre todo si sumamos el subidón que han metido desde hace dos años a los gastos de envío.


----------



## lvdo (26 Oct 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> queria pillar un krugerrand de 1oz, creo que es lo mas económico comprarlo allí



Hola T-34, te hago unos calculos rápidos para comparar precios.

Goldsilver.be: 1657€+35€ de envio = 1692€
Ventadeorocmc (española): 1679€+10€ envío=1689€

Goldsilver sale a cuenta para pedidos grandes, para un kruger no merece la pena.

Un saludo!


----------



## T-34 (26 Oct 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola T-34, te hago unos calculos rápidos para comparar precios.
> 
> Goldsilver.be: 1657€+35€ de envio = 1692€
> Ventadeorocmc (española): 1679€+10€ envío=1689€
> ...



veo que eres el creador de la vetadeoro, justo 30 minutos antes de responderme tu estuve mirando el buscador y encontré la pagina de vetadeorocmc jeje, si necesitas ayuda aqui tienes un programador.


----------



## FranMen (26 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Una de las razones que ya he expuesto para la inversión (protección) de riqueza en metales preciosos es la seguridad en que las pensiones que nos quedarán a los que nos jubilemos en 25-35 años vista serán exiguas.
> Para mantener las pensiones actuales (nivel y cobertura) se organizó el Pacto de Toledo en teoría para disminuir las prestaciones por consenso entre todos los partidos y que no hubiera un culpable político (ni la "ultraderecha" ni los "bolivarianos") a quién echarle a los perros.
> 
> Por ello, para llegar a la independencia económica en la jubilación, suponiendo que se cumplen las medidas (cada vez) más draconianas de cotización (37 años o más de cotización, máxima en los últimos 15 o 20) etc se necesita a mi modo de ver dos cosas "sencillas" para tener una jubilación plácida:
> ...



Eso significa una onza al mes durante 20 años (65-85 aproximadamente) Si trabajamos 40 años supone ahorrar 1/2 onza al mes. 
Además algunos hemos empezado tarde y, tal y como están las cosas, está difícil ahorrar.
Incumplible para la mayoría


----------



## Muttley (26 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Eso significa una onza al mes durante 20 años (65-85 aproximadamente) Si trabajamos 40 años supone ahorrar 1/2 onza al mes.
> Además algunos hemos empezado tarde y, tal y como están las cosas, está difícil ahorrar.
> Incumplible para la mayoría



No te crees ni tú que te vas a jubilar a los 65 con pensión máxima.
En los próximos 5 años, son 67. Pon 70 en 2050 como mínimo...pero yo calculo 73.
Ves? Ya tienes 5 años más mínimo para currar y generar onzas y 5 menos para gastártelas en viajes del imserso (si tal cosa existe entonces) o en regalos para los nietos.
(disculpa el tono sarcástico, que evidentemente no va para ti sino es una manera de acordarme de la madre de muchos que generaron y han mantenido el R78)

Ya sin sarcasmo, Hay otra ventaja.
No hablamos de oro solamente.
El potencial de la plata es enorme en revalorización. Es hacer un multiplicador por mucho.
Si la plata mejora el comportamiento del oro, y debe hacerlo si o si, se puede reducir estas previsiones comprando más plata AHORA que oro para buscar esa inercia.
El oro conserva. La plata multiplica.
Una sana division entre ambos...,puede ser una estrategia muy sabia.

Y si. Tienes razón. Estoy de acuerdo. 
Ya es difícil tener un trabajo decente y unos ingresos recurrentes así como un nivel de ahorro mínimo con la coyuntura laboral de este país, el coste de la vida enfrentando con el pauperrimo nivel salarial y con la presión fiscal que estamos sufriendo.
Y ni siquiera entramos en la parte de “asegurar al menos una vivienda en propiedad” para entonces. 

Pero tarde no es nunca. 
Hay 20-30 años por delante para la mayoría de nosotros. 
Y eso es que estamos “a mitad del partido”.


----------



## Gusman (26 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No te crees ni tú que te vas a jubilar a los 65 con pensión máxima.
> En los próximos 5 años, son 67. Pon 70 en 2050 como mínimo...pero yo calculo 73.
> Ves? Ya tienes 5 años más mínimo para currar y generar onzas y 5 menos para gastártelas en viajes del imserso (si tal cosa existe entonces) o en regalos para los nietos.
> (disculpa el tono sarcástico, que evidentemente no va para ti sino es una manera de acordarme de la madre de muchos que generaron y han mantenido el R78)
> ...



El partido no ha hecho nada mas que comenzar.
Recomiendo junk silver para el camino,
y las alforjas llenas para el destino.

Pd: Soy todo un Garcilaso de la Vega, lo sé.


----------



## lvdo (26 Oct 2020)

T-34 dijo:


> veo que eres el creador de la vetadeoro, justo 30 minutos antes de responderme tu estuve mirando el buscador y encontré la pagina de vetadeorocmc jeje, si necesitas ayuda aqui tienes un programador.



Gracias por el ofrecimiento T-34  Al final te has decidido por alguna tienda?


----------



## angel220 (26 Oct 2020)

hola quería preguntar si los margin cales o coles están prohibidos en usa? lo comento porque bajando un 0,8 si había marguin coles, por todos lados y con un -2,6 a la baja no hay, igual es que nunca existieron o si? o han cambiado de parecer y prefieren perder $? confundido me tienen


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No te crees ni tú que te vas a jubilar a los 65 con pensión máxima.
> En los próximos 5 años, son 67. Pon 70 en 2050 como mínimo...pero yo calculo 73.
> Ves? Ya tienes 5 años más mínimo para currar y generar onzas y 5 menos para gastártelas en viajes del imserso (si tal cosa existe entonces) o en regalos para los nietos.
> (disculpa el tono sarcástico, que evidentemente no va para ti sino es una manera de acordarme de la madre de muchos que generaron y han mantenido el R78)
> ...



Es cierto, para empezar ahora, hay que tirar de plata, su efecto multiplicador será una bendición, ni 72 ni 65 ni gaitas, es muy simple, todos los sistemas de pensiones occidenrales estan quebrados, no se pueden echar cuentas con ellos, la RBU será un parche para sustituir todas las pensiones y no pensiones, osea que el montarse un plan de pensiones con mps que ayude a la posible RBU es muy necesario, si ya se llega muy justo no hay mas remedio que ir al grano, osea a la plata, "efecto multiplucador ON" y dentro de la plata tambien directo al grano, ya no estamos para bullion con sus premiums e IVA (por favor no engorden mas a la bestia) directos a los duros, con la plata a 130€ oz lo que se pagará será el gramo, que si osito, pajarito o barquito, será indiferente y tambien el 22% de IVA seran gramos perdidos, ademas de financiar gobiernos totalitarios, duros y solo duros, tonterias con las cosas de comer las justas.


----------



## xzess (26 Oct 2020)

Como valor refugio me quería comprar un lingote de 500kg de oro y quizás unos 10kg de plata. La verdad que me gustaría tenerlo físico, pero ¿Es mejor tenerlo físico o como un número en un PC?
No tuve tiempo de leer el hilo, lo haré, pero se agradecen opiniones.


----------



## Gusman (26 Oct 2020)

xzess dijo:


> Como valor refugio me quería comprar un lingote de 500kg de oro y quizás unos 10kg de plata. La verdad que me gustaría tenerlo físico, pero ¿Es mejor tenerlo físico o como un número en un PC?
> No tuve tiempo de leer el hilo, lo haré, pero se agradecen opiniones.



Si consigues un lingote de oro de 500kg avisame que yo quiero comprar un par de ellos. Imagino que los envian por correos no?


----------



## timi (26 Oct 2020)

los de correos no reparten ni las cartas con el tema del covid , imagina un paquete de 500kg


----------



## Gusman (26 Oct 2020)

timi dijo:


> los de correos no reparten ni las cartas con el tema del covid , imagina un paquete de 500kg



Dimelo a mi ke llevo 2 meses esperando un pakete de USA y me llaman de aduanas diciendo que lo devuelven. Pais de pandereta!!!


----------



## estupeharto (26 Oct 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Si consigues un lingote de oro de 500kg avisame que yo quiero comprar un par de ellos. Imagino que los envian por correos no?



Sí, efectivamente, pero te lo dejan en el portal. Luego ya lo subes tú. Lo único es que cuando lo pongas en el ascensor le das al botón y mejor subes por la escalera para no sobrecargar.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Oct 2020)

xzess dijo:


> Como valor refugio me quería comprar un lingote de 500kg de oro y quizás unos 10kg de plata. La verdad que me gustaría tenerlo físico, pero ¿Es mejor tenerlo físico o como un número en un PC?
> No tuve tiempo de leer el hilo, lo haré, pero se agradecen opiniones.



Te refieres a refugio para vivir dentro del lingote supongo.
La verdad es que ha sido gracioso el comentario, junto con lo de que no tuviste tiempo de leer el hilo.

Buen rollo. Aprenderás bastante por aquí. Lo del PC, casi que no, ya irás viendo.


----------



## Nanote (26 Oct 2020)

xzess dijo:


> Como valor refugio me quería comprar un lingote de 500kg de oro y quizás unos 10kg de plata. La verdad que me gustaría tenerlo físico, pero ¿Es mejor tenerlo físico o como un número en un PC?
> No tuve tiempo de leer el hilo, lo haré, pero se agradecen opiniones.



Mejor que un lingote de medio kilo coge varios más pequeños, serán más fáciles de vender...


----------



## Gusman (26 Oct 2020)

Nanote dijo:


> Mejor que un lingote de medio kilo coge varios más pequeños, serán más fáciles de vender...



nada de medio kilo, eso es de pobres.
Minimo 500 kgs...


----------



## estupeharto (26 Oct 2020)

Por cierto, ese lingote tan solo sería un cubo de unos 29,58 cm de lado


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Oct 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Dimelo a mi ke llevo 2 meses esperando un pakete de USA y me llaman de aduanas diciendo que lo devuelven. Pais de pandereta!!!



¿Y cuál motivo te dieron para devolución?
Yo espero un capricho de Australia y va para dos meses largos ya. Espero que no me salgan con una historia rara a mí también


----------



## Gusman (26 Oct 2020)

No


TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Y cuál motivo te dieron para devolución?
> Yo espero un capricho de Australia y va para dos meses largos ya. Espero que no me salgan con una historia rara a mí también



No es un tema de MP, pero todo se andará. Yo empezaria a plantearme pedir algo fuera de la Union Europea y si me apuras de fuera de España.


----------



## FranMen (26 Oct 2020)

Algunos por aquí van hartos de lingotazos


----------



## Pintxen (26 Oct 2020)

xzess dijo:


> Como valor refugio me quería comprar un lingote de 500kg de oro y quizás unos 10kg de plata. La verdad que me gustaría tenerlo físico, pero ¿Es mejor tenerlo físico o como un número en un PC?
> No tuve tiempo de leer el hilo, lo haré, pero se agradecen opiniones.



Yo si quieres te lo guardo en mi casa, te doy un papel escrito donde ponga que es tuyo y lo podrás recuperar cuando quieras, A cambio al mes le iré arrancando una esquirla de una onzita de nada. Solo por mensaje privado por favor...


----------



## Pintxen (26 Oct 2020)

Pasa de los lingotes, a no ser que tengas el nivel de pillarte un par de kilos al año, pilla onzas o fracciones, las más baratas que encuentres.


----------



## Pintxen (26 Oct 2020)

Por cierto, monedas también guardo...


----------



## ping27 (26 Oct 2020)

Yo soy más de monedas. Aquí 2 opciones si no te importa que tengan la cara de la reina:

Maples


O Kanguro


----------



## scratch (26 Oct 2020)

500 Kg, pero si sólo son 26 milloncejos de ná kichi, ponme 2 Tm, que se me hace poco.


----------



## Muttley (26 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Es cierto, para empezar ahora, hay que tirar de plata, su efecto multiplicador será una bendición, ni 72 ni 65 ni gaitas, es muy simple, todos los sistemas de pensiones occidenrales estan quebrados, no se pueden echar cuentas con ellos, la RBU será un parche para sustituir todas las pensiones y no pensiones, osea que el montarse un plan de pensiones con mps que ayude a la posible RBU es muy necesario, si ya se llega muy justo no hay mas remedio que ir al grano, osea a la plata, "efecto multiplucador ON" y dentro de la plata tambien directo al grano, ya no estamos para bullion con sus premiums e IVA (por favor no engorden mas a la bestia) directos a los duros, con la plata a 130€ oz lo que se pagará será el gramo, que si osito, pajarito o barquito, será indiferente y tambien el 22% de IVA seran gramos perdidos, ademas de financiar gobiernos totalitarios, duros y solo duros, tonterias con las cosas de comer las justas.



De acuerdo en lo de los sistemas de pensiones.
Quizá España al ser público aguante más, pero los fondos extranjeros de pensiones privados invertidos hasta las trancas en mercados de valores inflados con liquidez artificial y que nunca darán los retornos esperados. 
Qué PER tiene Tesla, cuantos coches vende al año? Cual es su capitalización?

Yo creo que la gente medianamente informada no paga IVA en España por la plata. 
Hay multiples maneras de evitarla. 
Los premiums son relativos. Si bien hay algunos claramente innecesarios, como los que llevan cristalitos, piedras de meteorito o Triple high relief antique finish nosequé...hay monedas con premiums más modestos (o semipremium) que se pagan. Una panda o una QB mismamente. 
Los ositos, las QBs, las libertades mueven mucha plata. Valga la redundancia. 

Ejemplo, subasta en centroeuropa este fin de semana.
Set completo de kookaburra de 1992. Moneda de 1kg, 10onzas, 2 onzas y 1 onza.
1500 eurazos puesta en casa. Mucha pelea por ella. Y no es un set especialmente difícil.
Unas monedas que se podían conseguir hace no mucho por bastante menos de 1000 euros. 
Y el set lo tengo, eso sí adquirido por separado a través de distintos canales. 
Si hubiera comprado pakillos no hubiera sacado el mismo rendimiento. 
Eso seguro.
Y no digo que no haya que tener pakillos. Por supuesto que si. Pero yo soy de no fiar todo “al peso”, ni al “premium”. Diversificación. Y por supuesto al mejor precio posible sin alimentar la bestia a nuestra costa. 100% de acuerdo. 

Cada uno tiene que formar su personalidad metalera y su cartera diversificando de acuerdo a sus posibilidades financieras, a sus gustos, experiencia y a la información a la que tiene acceso.
Lo que se pueda recomendar desde aquí es irrelevante.


----------



## xzess (26 Oct 2020)

La verdad que me he descojonado yo mismo con el fallo técnico de mi pregunta, no me había dado cuenta, por supuesto quería decir 500g.
De todas formas comentais que mejor por ejemplo si son 10kg de plata, pues piezas de 100g, ¿si es oro pues monedas? 

¿Qué ventaja tiene un puñado de monedas respecto a un lingote, quitando que se pueden vender a trozos más fácilmente?


----------



## Fomenkiano (26 Oct 2020)

¿No podría ocurrir con el tema de las pensiones lo mismo que con el peak-oil, que nunca llega? Es decir que tengan ya una solución preparada, o que se solucione con el tiempo.


----------



## Pintxen (26 Oct 2020)

xzess dijo:


> La verdad que me he descojonado yo mismo con el fallo técnico de mi pregunta, no me había dado cuenta, por supuesto quería decir 500g.
> De todas formas comentais que mejor por ejemplo si son 10kg de plata, pues piezas de 100g, ¿si es oro pues monedas?
> 
> ¿Qué ventaja tiene un puñado de monedas respecto a un lingote, quitando que se pueden vender a trozos más fácilmente?



Tienes 307 páginas por leer, por no decir de otros hilos que ha habido. 
Un lingote de 500 gr equivale a 16 monedas de onza o a 68 soberanos, por ejemplo. Las monedas son mas fáciles de verificar que los lingotes. Para la gente de a pie oro equivale a lingotes, pero la mayoría de los que estamos aquí te dirá que monedas, pero como te he dicho antes, si tienes 500.000 € para invertir en oro pues lingotes, serán más fáciles de guardar.


----------



## Daviot (26 Oct 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> De acuerdo en lo de los sistemas de pensiones.
> Quizá España al ser público aguante más, pero los fondos extranjeros de pensiones privados invertidos hasta las trancas en mercados de valores inflados con liquidez artificial y que nunca darán los retornos esperados.
> Qué PER tiene Tesla, cuantos coches vende al año? Cual es su capitalización?
> 
> ...



Excelente definición con la que creo que todos nos identificamos. No se trata de ser un mero acumulador de metales, como se autodefinen los americanos ( stacker ) sino de disfrutar del viaje seleccionando cada uno lo que cree que le puede ir mejor.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (26 Oct 2020)

Para mí la gran pregunta sigue siendo: si llegado el momento tengo que vender mi escaso oro y plata, ¿dónde y cómo hacerlo de forma discreta, sin riesgos y a un precio justo? 

Discreta: para que el joyero de turno no le pase la info a hacienda.

Sin riesgos: para evitar una transacción a mano en la que tres gitano te desplumen en un callejón oscuro.

A un precio justo: para que el del Compro Oro de la esquina no se quede con mi onza Krugerrand por 800€.


----------



## Silver94 (27 Oct 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Para mí la gran pregunta sigue siendo: si llegado el momento tengo que vender mi escaso oro y plata, ¿dónde y cómo hacerlo de forma discreta, sin riesgos y a un precio justo?
> 
> Discreta: para que el joyero de turno no le pase la info a hacienda.
> 
> ...



Eso es imposible saberlo si vas a largo plazo. Si a principio de los 90s le dices a quien compraba oro que lo mejor iba a ser vender a usuarios de un foro de internet, te tomaria por loco.


----------



## Tichy (27 Oct 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Eso es imposible saberlo si vas a largo plazo. Si a principio de los 90s le dices a quien compraba oro que lo mejor iba a ser vender a usuarios de un foro de internet, te tomaria por loco.



Y sin embargo, algunos de por aquí pueden dar fe de que es exactamente así.


----------



## Porestar (27 Oct 2020)

Con lo aburrida que está la lateralidad y mientras espero a que bajen los metales sosos como predice romanillo he pillado 100g de galio y otros tanto de indio para entretenerme.


----------



## Beto (27 Oct 2020)

A parte de tus ahorros, ahora tambien la ropa....lo he visto en el clarel y me ha parecido curioso xD

con detergente con plata


----------



## Forcopula (27 Oct 2020)

A propósito de lo hablado sobre retrasos en las entregas de mp's: hace 2 semanas pedí que me enviasen lo que tenia almacenado en gs.be, había monedas de preventa que en teoría llegaban ayer, y viendo que no tenía noticias hoy les he escrito preguntando sobre la fecha de envío estimada y la respuesta ha sido literalmente "+-2 weeks... Hopefully". O sea que en 2 semanas CON SUERTE me lo enviarán... Os lo pongo como aviso a navegantes


----------



## antorob (28 Oct 2020)

Como tenemos que estar las duras y a las maduras, os dejo este post del pasado domingo.

Cyrille Jubert deja caer que la plata puede descender a la zona de 18-19$ (plata-papel) antes de la explosión definitiva. Lo enmarco en una nueva crisis derivada de la segunda ola del virus y los cierres asociados, que volverían a paralizar la actividad económica. Luego los BC a inundar de papelitos el sistema.

Cyrille Jubert comenta el nuevo momento Bretton Woods.

Saludos.


----------



## Snowball (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## Snowball (28 Oct 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Como tenemos que estar las duras y a las maduras, os dejo este post del pasado domingo.
> 
> Cyrille Jubert deja caer que la plata puede descender a la zona de 18-19$ (plata-papel) antes de la explosión definitiva. Lo enmarco en una nueva crisis derivada de la segunda ola del virus y los cierres asociados, que volverían a paralizar la actividad económica. Luego los BC a inundar de papelitos el sistema.
> 
> ...



Parece ser que está en ello


----------



## Silver94 (28 Oct 2020)

Vamos, lo que lleva diciendo Depeche desde hace tres meses. Al final lo va a volver a clavar este año jajaja.


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Llevo mas de 20 años en esto, pues otros 20 te vas a tener que tirar para poder aprender la mitad de lo que se yo.

predicciones faltas de razonamiento jaja.

fracaso estrepitoso jaja.

la plata esta a 25 jaja

yo no voy de guru pero suelo acertar las tendencias jaja

ruido que confunden a novatos jaja


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> Vamos, lo que lleva diciendo Depeche desde hace tres meses. Al final lo va a volver a clavar este año jajaja.





Depeche lo que dijo fue esto, haber si no me tangáis ahora mis predicciones.







Depeche dijo:


> > romanillo dijo:
> > Espero que no vengas a copiarme en cuanto la plata llegue a 18, luego seguirá bajando, no es que vaya a quedarse en esos 18.
> >
> > Solo espero que el listo no venga a copiarme.
> ...




Ahora resulta que Depeche acertó con la predicción, cuando hace unos días me dijo esto que mi predicción de plata a 18 que luego seguiría bajando era una mierda y que iba a quedar como el culo.

Menos mal que he venido a citar rápidamente antes de que haya borrados masivos.


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Como tenemos que estar las duras y a las maduras, os dejo este post del pasado domingo.
> 
> Cyrille Jubert deja caer que la plata puede descender a la zona de 18-19$ (plata-papel) antes de la explosión definitiva. Lo enmarco en una nueva crisis derivada de la segunda ola del virus y los cierres asociados, que volverían a paralizar la actividad económica. Luego los BC a inundar de papelitos el sistema.
> 
> ...




No hace falta citar a CYrille Jubert que no se quien sera, citame a mi que llevo desde agosto joder.


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Con lo aburrida que está la lateralidad y mientras espero a que bajen los metales sosos como predice romanillo he pillado 100g de galio y otros tanto de indio para entretenerme.




Supongo que estabas en modo mofa.

No hay que mofarse de los grandes sabios del foro.


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Joder, te pareces a mi mujer cuando quiero follar. Hoy no, muy pronto, muy pronto.
> 
> Coño, di de una puta vez CUÁNDO !!!!




Ha empezado la fiesta. esto solo es el principio.


----------



## Porestar (28 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Supongo que estabas en modo mofa.
> 
> No hay que mofarse de los grandes sabios del foro.



Qué va, no tengo ni puta idea y escucho a todo el mundo. Y he comprado esos dos metales de verdad.


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

¿ Donde esta el forero que siempre dice jamas me uniria a un club que aceptara gente como yo ?

Es de los pocos a los que merece la pena leer, en cuanto a calidad de contenido, justo en esa frase escenifica lo que va a pasar, que nos de su opinión sobre lo que esta pasando, ese forero es otro sabio, debería de unirse al comité de expertos del foro sobre plata.


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Qué va, no tengo ni puta idea y escucho a todo el mundo. Y he comprado esos dos metales de verdad.




Cuando dije que comprarais indio era por este motivo, todos mis mensajes tienen su sentido.


En la medicina nuclear se utiliza un radioisótopo de In, el 111 In asociado a anticuerpos monoclonaes, (Capromab) en contra del antígeno prostático específico de membrana para el diagnóstico por imagen del cáncer de próstata.

Cuando se empiece a usar masivamente para temas de coronavirus podría subir exponencialmente al crear una demanda mundial de este elemento.


----------



## Porestar (28 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Cuando dije que comprarais indio era por este motivo, todos mis mensajes tienen su sentido.
> 
> 
> En la medicina nuclear se utiliza un radioisótopo de In, el 111 In asociado a anticuerpos monoclonaes, (Capromab) en contra del antígeno prostático específico de membrana para el diagnóstico por imagen del cáncer de próstata.
> ...



Pues no había leído nada de eso, lo compré para jugar con el niño, el indio aún tardará. Unos 35€ los 100g en aliexpress. El galio sí lo tengo ya.


----------



## Muttley (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## Gusman (28 Oct 2020)

Joder con el troll. Salió de la cueva con energia.


----------



## Daviot (28 Oct 2020)

Aprovechad señores ahora que ha dado un pequeño bandazo a la baja. Creo que nada grave pero oportunidad para cargar las que estaban en la recámara.


----------



## Porestar (28 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Aprovechad señores ahora que ha dado un pequeño bandazo a la baja. Creo que nada grave pero oportunidad para cargar las que estaban en la recámara.



¿No crees que seguirá bajando? No parece cosa de un día.


----------



## Daviot (28 Oct 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿No crees que seguirá bajando? No parece cosa de un día.



Creo que no bajará mucho. He puesto el gráfico en euros para que se vea a que precio estamos ahora pero en el gráfico en dólares que es el que manda se ve que puede haber un corte al alza de la media de 200 sesiones(color blanco) por parte de las otras 2 medias móviles de 50 y 100 sesiones y eso es alcista.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Oct 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿No crees que seguirá bajando? No parece cosa de un día.



Puede que baje algo más pero yo no me preocuparia, una parte de lo que va a salir de bolsa se va a meter en oro y se recuperará rápido


----------



## Dadaria (28 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que no bajará mucho. He puesto el gráfico en euros para que se vea a que precio estamos ahora pero en el gráfico en dólares que es el que manda se ve que puede haber un corte al alza de la media de 200 sesiones(color blanco) por parte de las otras 2 medias móviles de 50 y 100 sesiones y eso es alcista.



¿Esperas que la plata baje más de lo que lo ha hecho?


----------



## Daviot (28 Oct 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Esperas que la plata baje más de lo que lo ha hecho?



Difícil saberlo, pero a pesar de que ha cortado a la baja la directriz alcista ( lo cual no es nada bueno) parecen movimientos dirigidos tanto en la plata como en el oro a evitar el corte al alza de la media de 200 sesiones lo que tendría notables connotaciones alcistas.

Es como si quisieran mantenerlos laterales. Con que fin ? No sé , seguir cargando plata y oro los peces gordos ? Esperar al resultado de las elecciones en USA la semana que viene ?


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Vete a tomar porculo tu junto a tus tendencias y 20 años de experiencia, se te ve agrio por las cosas que dices, seguramente sea cierto lo de que con la edad empezáis a oler mal y os volvéis agrios, espero que a mi no me afecte tanto cuando sea un viejo como decrepito como tu, ademas de falto de educación, yo a diferencia de ti salvo pequeñas excepciones no insultaría a la madre de otro, menuda gentuza a saber en que barriada te has criado.

Esta es la gentuza que piensan que se van a jubilar con unas onzas de plata y oro ? Pues no os queda nada que pasar.


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Tengo que seguir regodeandome del tontaco este y sus 20 añazos de experiencia jaja

También de sus tendencias jaja

Dejadme disfrutar de semejantes elementos tan entrañables.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Oct 2020)

¿ Y cual creéis que serán las consecuencias de la victoria de Trump sobre el precio del oro?

No parece que la política monetaria fuera a cambiar mucho en uno u otro caso. En ese aspecto no hay salida, QE infinita. Sin embargo el resto de los indicadores, como crecimiento, impuestos o desempleo parece que serán más favorables cuando Trump asuma el siguiente mandato, lo cual puede disparar la bolsa y hundir los metales. Amén de que cualquier inversor estará temblando ante la certeza de que presentan a Biden para que no acabe su mandato y llegue la primera mujer negra a la presidencia, objetivo claro del NWO, y así poder tomarse la revancha de lo de Kíllary.

No hace falta que señaléis que no contemplo la victoria de Biden, ya lo digo yo.


----------



## Gusman (29 Oct 2020)

La victoria o no de Trumpetas es irrelevante frente al reseteo. Se va a producir si o sí. El tema es el cuando y el como, pero el destino es el mismo.


----------



## Tichy (29 Oct 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿ Y cual creéis que serán las consecuencias de la victoria de Trump sobre el precio del oro?
> 
> No parece que la política monetaria fuera a cambiar mucho en uno u otro caso. En ese aspecto no hay salida, QE infinita. Sin embargo el resto de los indicadores, como crecimiento, impuestos o desempleo parece que serán más favorables cuando Trump asuma el siguiente mandato, lo cual puede disparar la bolsa y hundir los metales. Amén de que cualquier inversor estará temblando ante la certeza de que presentan a Biden para que no acabe su mandato y llegue la primera mujer negra a la presidencia, objetivo claro del NWO, y así poder tomarse la revancha de lo de Kíllary.
> 
> No hace falta que señaléis que no contemplo la victoria de Biden, ya lo digo yo.



Ojo con ese tipo de razonamientos. Yo pensé algo parecido, pero a la inversa, esto es, subida disparada de los metales tras la victoria de Obama, hice "alguna que otra compra" a finales de 2012 y llegó la caída del 2013.
Las predicciones que parecen tan evidentes a veces se cumplen. Y a veces no. 
La única forma segura de ir bien con los metales es la compra distribuida en el tiempo. Lo demás, para la pitonisa Lola.


----------



## Tolagu (29 Oct 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿ Y cual creéis que serán las consecuencias de la victoria de Trump sobre el precio del oro?
> 
> No parece que la política monetaria fuera a cambiar mucho en uno u otro caso. En ese aspecto no hay salida, QE infinita. Sin embargo el resto de los indicadores, como crecimiento, impuestos o desempleo parece que serán más favorables cuando Trump asuma el siguiente mandato, lo cual puede disparar la bolsa y hundir los metales. Amén de que cualquier inversor estará temblando ante la certeza de que presentan a Biden para que no acabe su mandato y llegue la primera mujer negra a la presidencia, objetivo claro del NWO, y así poder tomarse la revancha de lo de Kíllary.
> 
> No hace falta que señaléis que no contemplo la victoria de Biden, ya lo digo yo.



A priori Trump es neutro y Biden debería disparar el precio del Oro. Pero a priori. Porque va a depender de si cumple lo que promete lo cual está por ver. Si de verdad pretende cumplir, la máquinita se va a tener que poner a imprimir a tres turnos, dolar en caida libre, oro hacia arriba.

Pero es que una cosa es la teoría y otra acertar con las predicciones, especialmente a corto plazo. Además, los usanos tienen un complicadísimo sistema de contrapesos en el poder. No sólo tiene que ganar Biden, sino que tiene que hacerlo con mayoría en el Senado, y aún así, le tumbarán o bloquearán muchas iniciativas.

El VIX está en subida gorda y con posibilidades de dispararse. Es un reflejo de la incertidumbre de estos útimos días. Yo no puedo saberlo con certeza, pero me da que Trump está en realidad mucho más cerca de lo que refejan las encuestas y eso abocaría casi seguro a un resultado contestado que va a sacudir mercados.


----------



## Tolagu (29 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Difícil saberlo, pero a pesar de que ha cortado a la baja la directriz alcista ( lo cual no es nada bueno) parecen movimientos dirigidos tanto en la plata como en el oro a evitar el corte al alza de la media de 200 sesiones lo que tendría notables connotaciones alcistas.
> 
> Es como si quisieran mantenerlos laterales. Con que fin ? No sé , seguir cargando plata y oro los peces gordos ? Esperar al resultado de las elecciones en USA la semana que viene ?



Pues hace tres semanas dije que *HOY* era el día clave y que veía probable que visitáramos los 20-21. Y tal y como va el día y los datos que van a publicarse en un par de horas, estamos en el momento. Sigo viendo una probabilidad, ahora si que la veo alta, de que caiga otro 5% entre hoy y mañana.


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Oct 2020)

Ha costado, pero por fin creo que vamos a ver en breve mis 1800


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Haces bien, mientras no lo veas no tienes que actuar, tienes que ponerte alcista cuando lo diga tu sistema y no hagas caso de otros que utilizan sistemas que desconoces. Yo solo he informado de lo que veo, igual que en su día adevertí que era el momento de un fuerte impulso al ala en la plata y así lo hizo subiendo de 17 a 29 dolares hace unos meses o hace 9 años cuando adevertí de subida de 18 a 40 inlcuso casi 50l plata cuando cotizaba por los 188 dólares, encima marqué el tiempo de subida clavándolo, por eso te digo que tu sigue tu sistema, no siempre vemos lo que otros ven.
> Saludos.



Cierto, NUNCA hago caso ni siquiera a un buen analista como tu... Los 1800 eran "fe" y nada mas, la fe de desayunar todos los dias de mi vida, tostada con aceite de oliva virgen extra y tomate y cafe con bebida de avena y kitco enchufado....


----------



## FranMen (29 Oct 2020)

Habla Lagarde y ¿sube el oro?


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Habla Lagarde y ¿sube el oro?



Y qué es lo que ha dicho la hija de puta esa?


----------



## FranMen (29 Oct 2020)

Abren los silos y sacan las impresoras de la reserva, no dejarán caer la bolsa ni los bancos
Lagarde lo confirma: En diciembre el BCE recalibrará su ‘arsenal’


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Abren los silos y sacan las impresoras de la reserva, no dejarán caer la bolsa ni los bancos
> Lagarde lo confirma: En diciembre el BCE recalibrará su ‘arsenal’



Ese será el proximo gran impulso de los mps, más impresión....


----------



## Dadaria (29 Oct 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Abren los silos y sacan las impresoras de la reserva, no dejarán caer la bolsa ni los bancos
> Lagarde lo confirma: En diciembre el BCE recalibrará su ‘arsenal’



Vaya hija de puta, podría haberse callado. Ahora va y nos fastidia la corrección


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Oct 2020)

Esto... Me parece a mí que en esta ocasión patinó el Depeche. Se desdijo de su pronóstico para el 21 de este mes y se posicionó alcista, pero la cosa al final se fue como el forro de la polla, pa' tras. Si al final va a tener razón el rumano con sus 18$ 

No espero los 13$ que había pronosticado el rumano para el pasado agosto y que se comió su zasca en la boca por payaso, pero sí que veo plausible los 18,50 $ que inicialmente pronóstico Depeche y que el rumano luego se apropió tirando un pelín a la baja para quedar más original.


----------



## Piel de Luna (29 Oct 2020)

En las cotizaciones el tiempo no es lo importante y transcendental, los niveles si, claro está, si no fuera uno de los mercados más manipulado, el tiempo es el enemigo del 95% de los traders, Depeche muy posiblemente acierte su pronostico inicial, (y no era facil), sin embargo el tiempo y dilatación del precio hicieron que le entraran las dudas en su pronostico y cambiara a alcista, cuanto menos precipitadamente.
Lo dicho, hasta un magnifico analista como Depeche es alterado por el discurso del mercado, si operais en papel, observar muchas opiniones sin que llegen a interferir vuestra opinion en el trade, y a los del fisico, que coño haceis mirando cotizaciones, comprad en tener dinero y punto pelota, maximizar al maximo los gramos y cuidado con los cantos de sirena de los premiums y la numismatica, no confundais, si se invierte, se invierte y se maximiza, y si se colecciona, coleccionar, pero no os engañeis, si habeis ganado un columnario en una subasta de Aureo, enhorabuena, pero no os metais en la cama pensando que habeis hecho un buen negocio, porque habeis sido la persona del mundo que mas dinero ha estado dispuesta a pagar por esa moneda, por eso habeis ganado, y eso desde luego un gran negocio, no es....


----------



## romanillo (29 Oct 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto... Me parece a mí que en esta ocasión patinó el Depeche. Se desdijo de su pronóstico para el 21 de este mes y se posicionó alcista, pero la cosa al final se fue como el forro de la polla, pa' tras. Si al final va a tener razón el rumano con sus 18$
> 
> No espero los 13$ que había pronosticado el rumano para el pasado agosto y que se comió su zasca en la boca por payaso, pero sí que veo plausible los 18,50 $ que inicialmente pronóstico Depeche y que el rumano luego se apropió tirando un pelín a la baja para quedar más original.




Fue mas bien a la contraria solté yo lo de los 18 y vino corriendo el otro con los 18,50 por eso esta vez hice incapie para que no viniera a copiarme y por eso se deshizo rápidamente de lo dicho.

Ocurrirá lo mismo que en el anterior confinamiento, primero iremos a los 18 y luego a bajo.

Me gusta que vayas aunque sea poco a poco dándome la razón, Roma no se hizo en un día, al final os traeré a todos a mi redil.


----------



## Muttley (29 Oct 2020)

Gold deposit rates - a guidance paper

Understanding the gold lending market


Muy curioso link en el que aparece una guía (para bajarla hay que registrarse) de gestión de activos de oro....para banqueros.

“Over the last years, we have seen a more and more positive perception of gold as a strategic asset by central banks which have regularly increased their gold holdings. However, central bankers continue asking how to actively manage their gold holdings because the information and understanding of the gold market has been missing. It is true that the gold lending market is an OTC market, and thus, less prone to full transparency, partly due to limitations inherent in price discovery mechanisms. However, gold lending can serve as an important active management tool which can enhance return, of course when market conditions are favourable.”


“The Guidance Paper provides all the clues to understanding and grasping the functioning of the market and the different factors which drive the gold lease rates. First, there is a need to properly understand the meaning of different terms used: gold deposit rates, *gold lease rates (GLR)*, Gold Forward Offered rate (GOFO). Second, there is a need to understand the different types of gold trades: straight deposits, forwards, swaps, carry trades. And third, there is a need to understand the behaviour of the different actors in the market: miners/refiners, end-users (jewellers, industries), bullion banks, central banks”


“Looking ahead, I think that, unfortunately, GLR may remain low and even negative for the following two main reasons. The first is that real interest rates are extremely low and even negative in the current environment, and they will remain low. Traditional factors explaining the current low real interest rates continue to apply: low potential growth prospects, demographics, and portfolio shift towards safe assets. *Furthermore, central banks’ monetary policy will remain extremely accommodative. As is very well explained in the Guidance, when real interest rates are low and decrease, gold price expectations retain a bullish trend which, in turn, will translate into low GLR.*

The second reason is *that producers’ hedging demand will remain low (especially if gold price keeps on increasing) while at the same time central banks’ lending supply will remain subdued.* This does not mean that GLR spikes may not happen, but I see them as short-lived.”

These drivers also explain the spikes that have been observed in gold lease rates and allow us to determine that, if similar market conditions were to manifest again in the future, similar reactions in gold lease rates could be expected.4 With prediction accuracy of 62% and 74% for the 3-month and 12-month gold lease rates respectively,5 our model shows that, in *decreasing order of importance*, these factors are:


Real interest rates
Gold holdings of central banks that are signatories to the Central Bank Gold Agreement (CBGA)
Gold producers’ hedging demand
The real price of gold
Equity market volatility
Speculative positioning in gold


----------



## romanillo (29 Oct 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En las cotizaciones el tiempo no es lo importante y transcendental, los niveles si, claro está, si no fuera uno de los mercados más manipulado, el tiempo es el enemigo del 95% de los traders, Depeche muy posiblemente acierte su pronostico inicial, (y no era facil),




Claro Depeche acierta en que dentro de 40 años la plata estará a 40 dolares y yo que avise que en agosto la plata se pegaba la ostia soy un desgraciado por que al final va a ser en noviembre, joder como os las gastáis por aquí con unos y con otros dependiendo de si os cae bien o no.

Resumen, Depeche genio de la estadística, maestro de maestros, Romanillo un desgraciado se le ha ido el pronostico tres meses.




Piel de Luna dijo:


> sin embargo el tiempo y dilatación del precio hicieron que le entraran las dudas en su pronostico y cambiara a alcista, cuanto menos precipitadamente.



El tiempo y la dilatación del precio, no seria mas bien la presión que hizo Romanillo el que causo esas dudas ?




Piel de Luna dijo:


> Lo dicho, hasta un magnifico analista como Depeche es alterado por el discurso del mercado,



El discurso del Romanillo mas bien deberiamos de decir.




Piel de Luna dijo:


> si operais en papel, observar muchas opiniones sin que llegen a interferir vuestra opinion en el trade, y a los del fisico, que coño haceis mirando cotizaciones, comprad en tener dinero y punto pelota, maximizar al maximo los gramos y cuidado con los cantos de sirena de los premiums y la numismatica, no confundais, si se invierte, se invierte y se maximiza, y si se colecciona, coleccionar, pero no os engañeis, si habeis ganado un columnario en una subasta de Aureo, enhorabuena, pero no os metais en la cama pensando que habeis hecho un buen negocio, porque habeis sido la persona del mundo que mas dinero ha estado dispuesta a pagar por esa moneda, por eso habeis ganado, y eso desde luego un gran negocio, no es....



Hay profesionales que se dedican a ir a esas subastas y compran para revender, también algún aficionadillo que lo hace para pagarse sus vicios numismaticos, así que es posible que si tenéis conocimiento suficiente si hagáis buenos negocios en esas subastas, aunque para ello deberíais de tener un gran conocimiento sobre lo que estáis comprando y el mercado actual de esa moneda en concreto, claro esta el que gana mas dinero es el profesional que es capaz de ir directo a la fuente sin pasar por la casa de monedas, pero algunas veces no le sera suficiente y tendrá que recurrir a todas las fuentes posibles para poder sacar su sueldo.

Pero si, esto es verdad, la mayoria de los que compren no podran recuperar su dinero, en el fondo llevas la razon, solo en esto, no en lo del predicador Depeche.

Salvo que ahora vengas a comentar lo buen pronosticador y analista que es Don Romanillo, entonces podría empezar a contemplar tu discurso.


----------



## romanillo (30 Oct 2020)

Esperamos a que baje de 1400 dolares la onza y si se tiene dinero de sobra pues se compra.

Ahora mismo que se la queden los Belgas.

Como pides opiniones suelto la mía.


----------



## Piel de Luna (30 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Claro Depeche acierta en que dentro de 40 años la plata estará a 40 dolares y yo que avise que en agosto la plata se pegaba la ostia soy un desgraciado por que al final va a ser en noviembre, joder como os las gastáis por aquí con unos y con otros dependiendo de si os cae bien o no.
> 
> Resumen, Depeche genio de la estadística, maestro de maestros, Romanillo un desgraciado se le ha ido el pronostico tres meses.
> 
> ...



Ponte la mascarilla y lavate las manos...


----------



## Tolagu (30 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Claro Depeche acierta en que dentro de 40 años la plata estará a 40 dolares y yo que avise que en agosto la plata se pegaba la ostia soy un desgraciado por que al final va a ser en noviembre, joder como os las gastáis por aquí con unos y con otros dependiendo de si os cae bien o no.
> 
> Resumen, Depeche genio de la estadística, maestro de maestros, Romanillo un desgraciado se le ha ido el pronostico tres meses.



La gran diferencia es que @Depeche se moja. Y el que tiene boca se equivoca. Y con el AT te puedes columpiar, claro que si, pero al menos fundamentas tu predicción/decisión y si falla.... aprendes.

Y tu eres un pedazo de troll que nunca pone fecha a sus "predijjionez". Y además dices una cosa y la contraria. Yo te pedí con educación el 22 de Septiembre que pusieras fecha a tu predicción y ni puto caso. Y te lo reiteré el 15 de Octubre, y ni puto caso.

Lo único que haces es ensuciar los hilos miserablemente.

P.D. Hoy ha comenzado el VIX con un +9%. Como se dispare, hoy vamos a tener un baño de sangre en frentes múltiples. Y lo que me jode es que de un tiempo a esta parte veo que el refugio del mercado está dejando los metales a un lado.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Oct 2020)

En estos tiempos de incertidumbre vengo al pozo de la sabiduría a plantear unas dudas que me han surgido.

¿Hay algún compañero que esté operando con bullionvault? Y en tal caso, que tal te ha ido la experiencia. Y otra pregunta que me surge respecto a nuestra "amantísima" agencia tributaria española y sus "estupendos" formularios 720 y D6. según entiendo de mis lecturas al respecto, si inviertes en oro con bullionvault, o cualquier otra plataforma similar, estás exento de presentarlos. Pero, y aquí llega la cuestión, ¿Y con la plata y el platino? si metes 55.k € en plata tendrías que presentar el dichoso formulario 720.

Oh, oráculos del Metal, hecedme participe de vuestra sabiduría


----------



## estupeharto (30 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> En estos tiempos de incertidumbre vengo al pozo de la sabiduría a plantear unas dudas que me han surgido.
> 
> ¿Hay algún compañero que esté operando con bullionvault? Y en tal caso, que tal te ha ido la experiencia. Y otra pregunta que me surge respecto a nuestra "amantísima" agencia tributaria española y sus "estupendos" formularios 720 y D6. según entiendo de mis lecturas al respecto, si inviertes en oro con bullionvault, o cualquier otra plataforma similar, estás exento de presentarlos. Pero, y aquí llega la cuestión, ¿Y con la plata y el platino? si metes 55.k € en plata tendrías que presentar el dichoso formulario 720.
> 
> Oh, oráculos del Metal, hecedme participe de vuestra sabiduría




En la página de la AT pone esto.
Como siempre, no queda muy claro. 
Pero entiendo que al especificar "lingotes de oro físico", todo lo que no sea eso, no está exento.
Incluso habría que ver cómo encajan ahí las monedas o si alguna moneda es considerada lingote a sus inocentes e imparciales ojos.

Habla de "obligación de informar", pero en el título dice "obligación de declarar", por lo que muy probablemente será "obligación de tributar"

"...rentas obtenidas como consecuencia de la entrega de un capital en dinero..." "... cualesquiera que sean los bienes y derechos..."

Con esta gente es mejor prevenir. No rebasaría el límite. 

Aunque lo intentarán bajar o hacer algo,... si les dejan..., e igual le pilla a alguien ya invertido y le tocan los perendengues.


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Oct 2020)

Confieso que yo era uno de los que cada vez que el rumano cagaba un mensaje me ponía a replicarle. Pero ya voy pillando cuál es su dinámica y hasta gracia me hace ya. Los que sois nuevos o todavía no lo conocéis os recomiendo hacer lo mismo.

@Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard , la operativa con BV con lo poco que lo he usado, de momento bien. He comprado y vendido pero en lateralidad. No sé si yéndose para bajo en cascada podrías desahacerte de los kilos igual de rápido, yo es que voy para largo. Tengo liquidez en la cuenta para cargar más si llegan los 18,50$ de Depeche. Y aquí es donde hago un aviso a navegantes, mantener liquidez con ellos cuesta un 0,75% anual de la pasta que tengas (en €) a la espera para comprar y 0,48% de lo que valga la plata que tienes custodiada. Luego está el 0,5% si compras o vendes. Las comisiones las tenía claras pero lo 0,75% por mantener liquidez en EUR lo pasé por alto la verdad. Si la espera de hace muy larga siempre se puede mandar de vuelta la pasta a la cuenta bancaria asociada pero te cascan 10€ por la operación


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Oct 2020)

Las elites me parece que no van a permitir (como sea y al precio que sea), que el oro suba y de paso le toque la loteria a las pequeñas hormigas que hay por el Mundo....antes le meto fuego....


----------



## estupeharto (30 Oct 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Confieso que yo era uno de los que cada vez que el rumano cagaba un mensaje me ponía a replicarle. Pero ya voy pillando cuál es su dinámica y hasta gracia me hace ya. Los que sois nuevos o todavía no lo conocéis os recomiendo hacer lo mismo.
> 
> @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard , la operativa con BV con lo poco que lo he usado, de momento bien. He comprado y vendido pero en lateralidad. No sé si yéndose para bajo en cascada podrías desahacerte de los kilos igual de rápido, yo es que voy para largo. Tengo liquidez en la cuenta para cargar más si llegan los 18,50$ de Depeche. Y aquí es donde hago un aviso a navegantes, mantener liquidez con ellos cuesta un 0,75% anual de la pasta que tengas (en €) a la espera para comprar y 0,48% de lo que valga la plata que tienes custodiada. Luego está el 0,5% si compras o vendes. Las comisiones las tenía claras pero lo 0,75% por mantener liquidez en EUR lo pasé por alto la verdad. Si la espera de hace muy larga siempre se puede mandar de vuelta la pasta a la cuenta bancaria asociada pero te cascan 10€ por la operación



El 0,48 % de custodia para la plata al año, pone que es un 0,04 mensual con mínimo de 8 trólares....
Si el mínimo al que se refiere, que tal como lo pone eso da a entender, es mensual, eso quiere decir que para que sea un 0,48 % anual, tienes que poner 20.000 trólares en custodia. 
De lo contrario el interés será mayor.
Por ejemplo (en el caso de que el mínimo sea mensual), para 1000 $ en custodia, pagarías 8 $ al mes y el interés sería del 9,6 % anual




Si luego le sumamos el resto de costes... habría que calcularlo bien. Si alguien lleva más de un año podría arrojar luz al oráculo.

Por cierto, para tener dinero en reserva, ¿no se puede transferir de forma más o menos inmediata cuando se vaya a comprar y ahorrarte ese coste de mantener liquidez? (supongo que harán que no sea inmediato para conseguir esa comisión)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Oct 2020)

Muchas gracias a ambos por vuestros aportes. No había caído en el asunto del efectivo en cuenta y las implicaciones tributarias que implicarían más allá de tema oro o plata...


----------



## Tolagu (30 Oct 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Confieso que yo era uno de los que cada vez que el rumano cagaba un mensaje me ponía a replicarle. Pero ya voy pillando cuál es su dinámica y hasta gracia me hace ya. Los que sois nuevos o todavía no lo conocéis os recomiendo hacer lo mismo.



Tomo nota. Será lo mejor.

Y en cuanto al hilo, gracias a ti y a @estupeharto por poner algo de luz en lo de BV


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Oct 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> El 0,48 % de custodia para la plata al año, pone que es un 0,04 mensual con mínimo de 8 trólares....
> Si el mínimo al que se refiere, que tal como lo pone eso da a entender, es mensual, eso quiere decir que para que sea un 0,48 % anual, tienes que poner 20.000 trólares en custodia.
> De lo contrario el interés será mayor.
> Por ejemplo (en el caso de que el mínimo sea mensual), para 1000 $ en custodia, pagarías 8 $ al mes y el interés sería del 9,6 % anual
> ...



Sí, hay que hacer números y ver si compensa por las comisiones. Ellos mismos aconsejan tener cierta cantidad para que luego no vengan las sorpresas y/o los lloros. De hecho las reseñas negativas sobre ellos que te vas a encontrar en Truspilot son precisamente de usuarios que metieron "un poquito para probar" y entre comisiones de compra venta, custodia y retorno del dinero a la cuenta asociada salen escaldados.

Y su cuenta admite transferencias inmediatas, pero el saldo no te lo acreditan enseguida. A mí las que he mandado por la noche o la mañana del día siguiente me las reflejan por la tarde sobre las 14:00 - 16:00. Por lo que si te hueles una bajada buena como la del pasado miércoles lo mejor es tener ya el saldo. Pero los 0,75% anuales por tener saldo en EUR escuecen y más cuando a las otras divisas no se los cobran


----------



## Daviot (30 Oct 2020)

Bueno pues ya está cerrada la cotización y nos quedamos con 20,30 euros para la plata y 1613 para el oro pero muchas tiendas no han movido un ápice sus precios. Yo por lo menos no he hecho ninguna compra, ya veremos la semana que viene que tiene pinta de que igual le meten otro meneo a las cotizaciones.


----------



## Germinal84 (31 Oct 2020)

Comparing Recent U.S. Presidents: New Debt Added vs. Precious Metals Production

Seguro que le sacáis jugo a este artículo, incremento de la deuda vs. monedas acuñadas en EEUU.


----------



## timi (31 Oct 2020)

*¿Cuánto caos verá el precio del oro la próxima semana? Elecciones estadounidenses, reunión de la Fed, datos laborales en la agenda*


Anna Golubova  Viernes 30 de octubre de 2020 15:51

Noticias de Kitco
Comparte este artículo:
*Nota del editor: Póngase al día en minutos con nuestro rápido resumen de las noticias de lectura obligada y las opiniones de expertos de hoy que conmovieron los metales preciosos y los mercados financieros. ¡Registrate aquí!*
​(Kitco News) El mercado del oro está conteniendo la respiración antes de la semana más agitada del año, según los analistas.
La primera semana de noviembre no solo verá el evento más esperado del año: las elecciones de EE. UU., Sino también la decisión sobre la tasa de interés de la Reserva Federal y algunos conjuntos de datos clave, incluidas las cifras de empleo de EE. UU. De octubre.
Y esto ya se suma a la acción del precio extremadamente volátil que el oro ha estado experimentando durante la última semana de octubre. El metal precioso cerró el mes perdiendo su nivel clave de $ 1,900 la onza cuando los precios tocaron un mínimo de un mes de $ 1,859 el jueves. En el momento de redactar este informe, los futuros de oro de Comex para diciembre se cotizaban a 1.880,20 dólares la onza, un 0,65% más en el día.
El espacio del oro está experimentando volúmenes muy bajos, ya que la mayor parte de la acción del precio está guiada por operaciones algorítmicas con los inversores esperando a que la incertidumbre se mantenga al margen, según los analistas.
"El volumen en el contrato de diciembre es de solo 134.000 contratos. Por lo tanto, una gran cantidad de operaciones aquí son operaciones algorítmicas. Muchos inversores se han quedado al margen por ahora. Además, hemos visto aumentos en las tasas de margen. Eso es lo que exacerbó eso liquidación ", dijo el presidente de Phoenix Futures and Options LLC, Kevin Grady, a Kitco News.
Con tanta incertidumbre en el aire, los analistas no recomiendan vender oro en las elecciones. De hecho, la mayoría sugiere mirar más allá del ruido relacionado con las elecciones y mirar los factores macroeconómicos a largo plazo, que son muy favorables para el metal precioso.
"Las personas que tienen metales no deberían vender en las elecciones", dijo el director de comercio global de Kitco Metals, Peter Hug. "Las personas que no poseen los metales y que desean diversificar un 10%, yo pensaría que querrían poner una pequeña cantidad, alrededor del 3% en las elecciones".
*Escenarios de la próxima semana*
Tanto una onda azul como una roja en las urnas tendrán un efecto positivo en el oro, y es probable que la primera provoque el mayor repunte del oro, dijo Hug. Sin embargo, el riesgo más importante lo plantean los resultados poco claros o una elección impugnada.

Los mercados han estado recibiendo mensajes contradictorios en términos de la capacidad de Joe Biden frente a la de Donald Trump para ganar las elecciones, señaló Hug.
"Habrá volatilidad el lunes, martes por la noche. Los días de negociación reales serán miércoles, jueves y viernes", dijo. "No importa quién gane, habrá un paquete de estímulo significativo puesto en el mercado, que sería muy optimista para los metales".
Existe un consenso en el mercado de que no importa quién gane, EE.UU. recibirá el estímulo fiscal y seguirá teniendo tasas de interés bajas, dijo el jefe de estrategia global de TD Securities, Bart Melek. "Si tenemos una onda azul, pedimos prestado y gastamos más y el oro se recupera. Si tenemos una onda roja, gastamos un poco menos, pero sigue siendo bueno para el oro".
La mayor incógnita es si los resultados de las elecciones se conocerán de inmediato. "Si hay un ganador claro, las acciones subirán y los metales subirán durante la noche del martes o en las operaciones nocturnas en Europa", dijo Hug. "Si se trata de una elección impugnada, donde no hay un ganador claro o los resultados se retrasan unos días, el mercado de valores estará bajo presión, la gente se moverá al efectivo y eso podría ser negativo para los metales".
La pregunta principal de la próxima semana es si Estados Unidos tendrá una respuesta el primer día, agregó Grady.
El peor escenario para el oro sería una elección disputada porque crea temor y retrasa el paquete de estímulo fiscal, dijo Melek.
"Una vez que tengamos resultados claros, estamos recibiendo el estímulo. Quizás no sea tan grande si tenemos un gobierno dividido, pero obtendremos algo. Y ahora mismo, los mercados se han vendido porque no obtuvimos nada", dijo Melek.
*Niveles críticos para la próxima semana*
El soporte a corto plazo del oro es de alrededor de $ 1,850 la onza, y la resistencia está alrededor de $ 1,920-25, según los analistas.
Si $ 1,925 se rompe al alza, el oro podría ver $ 1,970, señaló Grady. Además, aunque siguen siendo posibles $ 2,000 la onza para la próxima semana, Hug dijo que "no es probable".

*Por qué debería mirar más allá de las elecciones*
Los mercados tienden a pensar que la elección importa más de lo que realmente importa. El economista asistente de materias primas de Capital Economics, Kieran Clancy, dijo a Kitco News.
"De alguna manera, la elección es una pista falsa", dijo. "Podríamos tener un poco de volatilidad la próxima semana. Claramente hay mucha incertidumbre. Pero, en última instancia, esos movimientos demostrarán ser bastante efímeros porque, en última instancia, realmente no cambiaron el panorama para [lo que realmente impulsa al oro] - los rendimientos reales ".
La elección de Trump de 2016 proporciona un excelente ejemplo: los mercados vieron muchos movimientos volátiles que finalmente se revirtieron, señaló Clancy.
"La elección de Trump de 2016 proporciona un plan bastante bueno. Hubo una gran cantidad de movimiento del mercado después de la elección de Trump, y la gente se centró más en lo que él podía hacer que en lo que no podía hacer. Se centraron en cosas que finalmente no sucedieron. no sucedió. Y una o dos semanas después, todos esos movimientos se han desencadenado. Y sospecho que esta vez veremos algo similar ".
Al final del día, son los rendimientos reales los que han impulsado al oro este año, lo que significa que la acción del precio del metal depende en gran medida de la economía estadounidense y de la Reserva Federal.
"Para el oro, es la historia del rendimiento real. Lo que vimos desde marzo hasta agosto fue que el rendimiento real se redujo drásticamente. Desde entonces, han comenzado a estabilizarse o tal vez incluso a elevarse. Y eso explica por qué el oro tuvo su corrección y luego, posteriormente, por qué luchó por hacer mucho terreno ", dijo Clancy.
Entonces, la pregunta clave para el oro es: ¿qué pasará con los rendimientos reales? Capital Economics ve el oro a $ 2,000 la onza para fin de año, que es más de $ 100 más alto que los niveles comerciales actuales, y esta es la razón:
"Los rendimientos reales se desglosan en rendimientos nominales y compensación por inflación. La Fed mantendrá los rendimientos nominales muy bajos durante mucho tiempo. Entonces, lo que va a dictar lo que sucederá con los rendimientos reales es la compensación por inflación. Siempre que la recuperación económica comience acelerarse a finales de este año o quizás el próximo, la compensación por inflación comenzará a repuntar ", dijo Clancy. "Por lo tanto, si vemos que no se permitirá que los rendimientos nominales aumenten mucho y que la compensación por inflación se esté recuperando, eso sugiere que los rendimientos reales volverán a bajar, y eso es lo que sustenta nuestro pronóstico para el oro", dijo Clancy. explicado.
*Reunión de la Fed, números de trabajos*
Aparte de las elecciones del martes, los mercados tendrán una lista de datos económicos para digerir, incluido el anuncio de la tasa de la Reserva Federal el jueves.
Los analistas esperan que la Fed continúe enfatizando la necesidad de estímulo fiscal en la reunión de la próxima semana.

"Es probable que la Fed mantenga su sesgo moderado en la reunión del FOMC del jueves con la promesa de permanecer al margen y ofrecer más estímulos si es necesario. Esperamos verlos reiterar el punto de que la política fiscal es una herramienta más eficaz en esta coyuntura". ", dijo el economista internacional jefe de ING, James Knightley.
En el frente de los datos, las cifras de empleo del viernes fuera de los EE. UU. Ocuparán un lugar central también, y se estima que la economía habrá agregado 600,000 empleos en octubre, según el consenso del mercado.
La próxima semana, otras publicaciones clave incluyen la reunión de política monetaria del Banco de Inglaterra el jueves, el índice de precios PCE de EE. UU. Y el PMI manufacturero ISM el lunes, los pedidos de fábrica de EE. UU. El martes, el PMI no manufacturero de ISM y el empleo ADP el miércoles, así como el desempleo. reclamaciones el jueves.
Por Anna Golubova
Para Kitco News

How much chaos will gold price see next week? U.S. election, Fed meeting, jobs data on the docket


----------



## Porestar (31 Oct 2020)

timi dijo:


> *¿Cuánto caos verá el precio del oro la próxima semana? Elecciones estadounidenses, reunión de la Fed, datos laborales en la agenda*
> 
> 
> Anna Golubova  Viernes 30 de octubre de 2020 15:51
> ...



si da igual quien gane, y haya o no unos días de incertidumbre va a ganar uno de ellos, ¿cómo puede esto influir?


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Oct 2020)

Me da que tras las elecciones puede haber un caracrack generalizado. Hay mucha tensión.

Que nadie entre en modo panic si vemos el oro y la plata muy abajo, será una buena oportunidad de entrar y yo creo que se recuperará rapido



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anuminas (31 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me da que tras las elecciones puede haber un caracrack generalizado. Hay mucha tensión.
> 
> Que nadie entre en modo panic si vemos el oro y la plata muy abajo, será una buena oportunidad de entrar y yo creo que se recuperará rapido
> 
> ...


----------



## Muttley (31 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me da que tras las elecciones puede haber un caracrack generalizado. Hay mucha tensión.
> 
> Que nadie entre en modo panic si vemos el oro y la plata muy abajo, será una buena oportunidad de entrar y yo creo que se recuperará rapido
> 
> ...



Será buena opción de entrar en plata y oro papel.
O en plataforma tipo bullionvault. 
Yo no veo el precio de la onza física en casa a menos de 19 euros.

Por dos razones:

1- el suministro de plata se ha reducido enormemente con las paradas de las minas peruanas y mexicanas de Mayo a Agosto. Las mints están trabajando a un régimen muy inferior.
2- En Marzo, con las tiendas de stock rebosante no pudieron responder a la demanda.
Con precios spot de 12-13$ se pudieron conseguir onzas básicas a 16 puestas en casa....un día, dos como mucho. Y luego nada por debajo de 17....hasta que no hubo nada por debajo de 19. Las tiendas no quieren romper stock. Tened en cuenta que la tienda se comporta al contrario que un particular, va corto (vende) cuando el particular va largo (compra a la tienda).
Cuando la tendencia es marcadísima y no cierra stock...la tienda se queda sin NADA que vender y sin saber cuándo va a reponer....ni a qué precio.


A los que quieren cargar, que por supuesto esperen la oportunidad, pero..que no esperen mucho. Este año las monedas de plata no están en baldas de supermercado como habitualmente.
Menos de 20 euros onza en casa es COMPRA CLARA....si llega.

En cuanto a oro cercano a spot, podría haber más oferta y variedad, pero tampoco veo onzas a menos de 1500 euros puestas en casa. Con spot a 1600$....el premium de un soberano se va al 20% como ya ocurrió en Marzo.
Menos de 1550€ en casa....compra clara....si llegamos claro.


----------



## Tolagu (1 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> si da igual quien gane, y haya o no unos días de incertidumbre va a ganar uno de ellos, ¿cómo puede esto influir?



*Lo que no da igual es cómo gane. *

Si gana Biden por poco, Trump va a desatar cincuenta teorías conspirativas del voto por correo, recuentos eternos, resoluciones judiciales..... acordaós de Bush en el 2000 con Florida. Vamos, el coño de la Bernarda. Y si es al revés, y gana Trump.... pues habrá que ver si los mass mierda 'progres' azuzan a la masa a las calles.

Si se produce un resultado ajustado en uno u otro sentido, podemos ver un hostión de campeonato. Es muy posible que con el temita elecciones se pague la factura de la economía destrozada y de los cientos de empresas zombies de los índices.


----------



## borgar (1 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me da que tras las elecciones puede haber un caracrack generalizado. Hay mucha tensión.
> 
> Que nadie entre en modo panic si vemos el oro y la plata muy abajo, será una buena oportunidad de entrar y yo creo que se recuperará rapido
> 
> ...




En 2008 todo se dispuso para que fuese antes de las elecciones. Incluso le dieron a Obama un premio nobel por su campaña electoral (y por dar dinero al moribundo sistema financiero). 

En 2020 será tras las elecciones y los movimientos serán brutales.


----------



## olestalkyn (3 Nov 2020)

Rickards: Silver Could Explode Within Weeks

_*Do you have a flashlight, spare batteries and some duct tape stashed away for home emergencies like power outages or hurricanes? Of course you do. How about 100 ounces of silver coins? If not, you should.*_

Como casi siempre, lo mejor los comentarios







Silversinner

2 days ago

Yes I am the dumb money.
I have been buying gold for the last 30 years.
Every month I bought some gold,between 10%_30%
of my income depending on the situation.
Gold has yielded 10% in the last 50 years wich is
extremly good for a asset with no counterparty risk
I am wealty now and can retire with dignity in a few years.
Who looks stupid now?







Newager23

2 days ago

What makes silver so interesting is that there is very little bullion inventory above ground on a dollar basis. Investors can buy up the excess inventory very easily if demand increases. The key is the gold price. If gold increases, then there is a natural tendency for silver to follow. Then as silver prices rise, investors chase the momentum. So, if silver gets in the $30s, you get a situation where silver shortages are quite possible. 
Most people have no idea that 80% of silver that is mined goes directly to fabricators. Investors only get the leftover, which is about 20%. So, what happens if investors want 25%? 







USGrant

2 days ago

A bit of a mistake in the article. The US dollar was patterned on the Spanish or Mexican Pillar Dollar or 8 Reales piece and it had then about .775 ounces of silver. The US dollar by the 1792 law was 416 grains at .8924 fineness. This was changed in 1837 to be 412.5 grains and .900 fineness. This is .7734 oz of silver


----------



## Muttley (3 Nov 2020)

Buenos días,

Un artículo de Goldsilver que puede ser de mucha utilidad. 
Cuabdo comprar oro y plata? 
A lo largo de un año natural e históricamente. 
Aunque bueno, este año es especial. Virus y elecciones USA.
Extremadamente interesantes algunos comentarios y conclusiones que he resaltado en negrita 


Can’t decide if you should buy gold now or wait?

Even though gold and silver have long-lasting qualities most other investments don’t, we all want the best price we can get. It’s only natural, and any good consumer will consider the timing of their buying decisions. It’s a question almost every investor asks: Even if I get a good price now, will I be able to get a better price later?

Well, history has an empirical answer for you.

I looked at the historical data to see if I could identify the best time of the year to buy. I suspected January would be best, but what I found was interesting.

We calculated the average gain and loss for every day of the year since 1975 (when it was legal to buy gold again in the US) and put it in a chart. Here’s what it shows:









You can see that on average, gold tends to surge during the first couple months of the year. The price cools down through the spring and summer, then takes off again in the fall. This means that on a historical basis, the best times to buy are the beginning of January, early April, or from mid-June to early July.

*You can also see that the price of gold, on average, does not historically revisit its prior-year low. The low of the year is indeed in January—but it’s the low of that year, not the prior year.* Obviousl*y, there were years when the gold price did fall—but there were more years it climbed. Smoothing out all those surges and corrections and manias and selloffs, investors will get their best price at the very beginning of the year, or the year before.*

We ran the same data for silver and here’s what we found:








It’s easy to see silver’s higher volatility. What also sticks out is that historically, *silver doesn’t come close to touching the January low. The only other best time to buy is in June.

As with gold, you’ll notice silver typically doesn’t come close to revisiting its prior year price (though there were certainly years when the price of silver fell below where it started). The historical data says that on average, investors will get their best price in early January or the prior year.*

*Best Month of the Year to Buy Gold*
If you missed buying gold in January, when is the next best time to buy?

We broke the historical data down into months, and here’s what it shows:





Since 1975, the gold price has dipped the most in March. The daily chart above shows the price in April might offer a slightly lower price, but history shows March is the month gold falls the most and is thus one of the best times to buy.

This trend does not apply to silver:







Unlike gold, March is typically flat. The best month to buy silver is June, followed by August and September. Buying in June is further supported by the daily chart above.

*Best Quarter to Buy Gold*
We also looked at which quarter of the year is the best time to buy gold.








Since 1975, the second quarter (April through June) has clearly been gold’s weakest and is thus the best time to buy. The third quarter (July through September) has been gold’s strongest.

*The Best Time to Buy Gold Is…*
There are a couple conclusions we can draw from the historical record. When buying gold and silver…


*Early January, March or April, and late June is when gold and silver tend to be at their lowest prices of the year and are thus good times to buy. The data show that you want to be fully positioned before August.*
*You are likely to get a better price this year than next year. Whatever amount you want for your long-term holdings, buy it this year, not next year.*
In the big picture, however, it’s less about snagging the exact bottom and more about how many ounces you own. Remember, gold is inversely correlated to other investments, including equities, so you want to have a meaningful amount of bullion before a stock market selloff takes place. If you don’t, the price of gold could very well leave you behind, forcing you to pay not just a higher price but a higher premium.

(If you’re not sure where to start, try the tips in this article.)

Mike and I and everyone else at GoldSilver continue to buy gold and silver regularly. We’re not waiting. We’ll buy more if it falls, but the point is, we’re prepared now for whatever the future may hold.

I hope you are, too. If not, I encourage you to buy physical gold and physical silver now to protect your family’s wealth. And if you’re concerned about how much you’ve got stashed in or around the house, think like Mike and consider our surprisingly affordable storage program.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Será buena opción de entrar en plata y oro papel.
> O en plataforma tipo bullionvault.
> Yo no veo el precio de la onza física en casa a menos de 19 euros.
> 
> ...



Os pongo mi estrategia post elecciones.

En Bullionvault me he puesto un 50% o un poco menos en liquidez, si sube mala suerte, y si baja cargo más abajo. 
En físico si baja unos euros la onza de plata cargaré algo.
En bolsa estoy a 100% en liquidez, si en vez de bajar sube tras la elecciones seguiré esperando la corrección. Si baja cogeré alguna minera y quizás alguna cosilla más ( amazón si se pone a buen precio, y quizás algo de alimentación tipo Nestlé).


----------



## Dadaria (3 Nov 2020)




----------



## Daviot (3 Nov 2020)

Mucha razón tiene nuestro viejo amigo Mike Maloney.

Resumiendo el video dice que da igual quien gane, ya que, sea quien sea van a seguir imprimiendo a saco Paco.


----------



## Muttley (4 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Qué nos conviene a los que tenemos ahorros protegidos en metales preciosos?
> Que gane Trump o que gane Biden?
> ...



De Schiffgold 

Pues según ellos, gane el que gane...gana el tenedor de oro (y de plata). 

How Will the Next President Impact Gold? | SchiffGold

How will the outcome of the US election impact the price of gold moving forward?

Of course, there is no way to know for sure. US politics is just one of the myriad factors that influence the gold market and you never know how things will play out. But there are reasons to believe the future will remain bullish for the yellow metal no matter who ends up sitting in the Oval Office.

As of Wednesday morning, the election was still up in the air. But one thing is clear. It’s not going to be the Biden landslide many expected.

US stock markets rallied Monday and Tuesday before the election on the expectation of a Biden victory and Democrat control of both houses of Congress. This seems counter-intuitive. After all, Biden has promised higher corporate taxes. We know Democrats tend to favor tighter regulations. This hardly seems like an ideal scenario for businesses, and by extension, stocks. But the markets don’t seem to be particularly concerned about the actual economy. It’s all about fiscal stimulus. And most people believe we’ll get the biggest stimulus package the quickest if Democrats control everything in Washington D.C.

*But the reality is we’ll almost certainly get stimulus no matter who wins. This economy is built on stimulus. The powers that be will ensure the stimulus spigot stays open. Trump has already said he wants a stimulus package even bigger than Democrats were calling for.* And if for some reason they can’t work out a post-election stimulus plan, the Fed will remain poised to inject printed money into the economy. We’ll get more monetary stimulus regardless.

*And this is good for gold. Whether the stimulus comes from Congress, or the Fed, or both, the end result is more quantitative easing. That means more inflation. And ultimately inflation is better for gold than it is for stocks.*

Big Picture

Historically, the party controlling the White House has had very little effect on the price of gold. According to a World Gold Council Report, dating back to 1971, *gold returns were 11% on average per year during Democratic presidencies and 10% during Republican administrations.*

Gold returns have been higher in the year following a change of party in the White House, but only marginally. *When the challenger wins, gold returns have averaged 6.5% compared to a 7.9% return when the incumbent wins.*

The WGC report also points out that while the US is a large market, it is not the sole driver of gold demand. Gold is a global market. *The US accounts for only about 7% of physical gold demand. China and India dominate the market, with the Chinese accounting for about 26% of demand and India making up 22%. As the WGC report put it, “There is still a large portion of physical gold demand that is influenced by global dynamics well beyond the US election.*”

Of course, American politics does have a major impact on the global economy and world markets, so we can’t simply discount what happens in the US as irrelevant. Nevertheless, the economic dynamics in play won’t shift significantly with the outcome of the presidential election.

Trump nor Biden will wave a magic wand and fix the economic destruction inflicted by government actions in response to the COVID-19 pandemic. The wounds are deep. Neither man will stop overleveraged companies from shutting down. Neither man will put people back to work. All they can do is borrow and spend money – which we’ve already shown is good for gold.

And neither man will alter the monetary policy of the Federal Reserve.

The central bank has already promised it will keep interest rates at zero for years to come. It will continue QE infinity. It has made clear it plans to ignore any inflation threat. And there is no exit strategy from this extraordinary monetary policy. The printing presses in the Eccles Building will continue to churn out dollar bills. *It is setting the stage for a major collapse in the dollar and Biden nor Trump will change that.*

In my view, that’s the ball you need to keep your eyes on. *Presidential politics will be window-dressing. Not irrelevant, but a sideshow. The real action is at the Fed.*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Nov 2020)

Vale a ganado Biden....pa cuando el oro a 10.000 ?....


----------



## Gusman (5 Nov 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Vale a ganado Biden....pa cuando el oro a 10.000 ?....



Para cuando la peña prefiera tener plomo que oro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo mi estrategia post elecciones.
> 
> En Bullionvault me he puesto un 50% o un poco menos en liquidez, si sube mala suerte, y si baja cargo más abajo.
> En físico si baja unos euros la onza de plata cargaré algo.
> En bolsa estoy a 100% en liquidez, si en vez de bajar sube tras la elecciones seguiré esperando la corrección. Si baja cogeré alguna minera y quizás alguna cosilla más ( amazón si se pone a buen precio, y quizás algo de alimentación tipo Nestlé).



A tomar por saco no ha funcionado la estrategia ... Subidon postelectoral con unos resultados inciertos y mierderos.

Me mantengo en bullionvault en parte liquido a ver si hay algun recorte los proximos dias

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (5 Nov 2020)

Complementando el artículo que ha subido @Muttley os paso la siguiente gráfica que he sacado de los datos de la plata (XAG) desde el 2000 hasta hoy. Refleja el número de veces que ha subido cada semana desde el 2000 hasta hoy. En verde cuando ha sido más de un 60%, de los años, en azul cuando lo ha hecho entre un 40-60% de los años y en rojo cuando lo ha hecho menos de un 40%.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Nov 2020)

Y este otro es la subida acumulada desde el 2000, semana a semana.




Me queda intentar sacar datos que identifiquen el mejor periodo del año, que no tiene por que ser natural. Me refiero a que a priori, pudiera ser la compra en la tercera semana de Diciembre y la venta en la tercera de Enero.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A tomar por saco no ha funcionado la estrategia ... Subidon postelectoral con unos resultados inciertos y mierderos.
> 
> Me mantengo en bullionvault en parte liquido a ver si hay algun recorte los proximos dias
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Igual estoy yo. Liquido en BV esperando a que volvieran los 18,50 $ de Depeche (posteriormente copiados a 18$ por el rumano) pero no ha habido cojones. Estoy que devuelvo los EUR a la cuenta asociada para que no me cobren los 0,75% anuales por mantener saldo en esa divisa


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y este otro es la subida acumulada desde el 2000, semana a semana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 478913
> 
> ...



Que bueno! 

Se podría deducir que los finales y principios de año, el oro tiene a subir porque ha gente que compra oro, como otros meten en planes de pensiones.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Nov 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Vale a ganado Biden....pa cuando el oro a 10.000 ?....



A 10k puede que tarde un poquito pero los 2000 igual los volvemos a tener en nada.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Que bueno!
> 
> Se podría deducir que los finales y principios de año, el oro tiene a subir porque ha gente que compra oro, como otros meten en planes de pensiones.



La verdad es que es curioso. A mi si me hubieran preguntado antes de tabular todos los datos cuál es la semana en la que es más probable que suba la plata, jamás hubiera contestado que es la última del año. Una curiosidad que me choca es la semana 21. Viene de una semana de bajada y precede a una serie de 5 semanas de bajadas.

Por supuesto, todo esto son numeritos que no predicen una mierda y menos en estos días. Pero me llama mucho la atención las dos últimas de Diciembre y las primeras del año. Así a bote pronto parecen favorables para invertir a corto plazo. Y están a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y este otro es la subida acumulada desde el 2000, semana a semana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 478913
> 
> ...



En este gráfico tienes la respuesta:




No encuentro el gráfico semanal pero el mejor día para comprar es el jueves y la mejor hora es después del fixing de la tarde:


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Nov 2020)

Pintaza buena tiene, en estos momentos rompiendo los ultimos maximos, lo primero que se necesita para revertir la tendencia secundaria y pasar a la primaria.
Que Trump empiece una tormenta de demandas hacia el chalao progre pederasta le viene genial al Au.


----------



## Daviot (5 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Complementando el artículo que ha subido @Muttley os paso la siguiente gráfica que he sacado de los datos de la plata (XAG) desde el 2000 hasta hoy. Refleja el número de veces que ha subido cada semana desde el 2000 hasta hoy. En verde cuando ha sido más de un 60%, de los años, en azul cuando lo ha hecho entre un 40-60% de los años y en rojo cuando lo ha hecho menos de un 40%.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 478909



Vale, pues estamos en la semana 45 del año. Esperaremos a la semana 47 a ver si hay alguna rebajilla. Por cierto esa semana 47 es una semana anterior al Black Friday auténtico que este año sería el 27 de noviembre.

¿ Qué Número de Semana estamos ? - Descubrelo en NumeroSemana.es


----------



## Dadaria (5 Nov 2020)

Por cierto, increíble lo de hoy con la bolsa y los metales. Los useños están dando una imagen totalmente tercermundista.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En este gráfico tienes la respuesta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 478978
> 
> ...



Mañana lo intento dibujar. Lo que pasa es que lo que yo he tabulado es desde el 2000 y es la plata (XAG). Y los datos no son demasiado parecidos. A priori, en ese gráfico, Noviembre sube un 2%. A mi me da un 0,78%, pero claro son Oro y Plata que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Nov 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Por cierto, increíble lo de hoy con la bolsa y los metales. Los useños están dando una imagen totalmente tercermundista.



Yo ando descolocado. No alcanzo a entender qué es lo que está ocurriendo con algo de claridad. Estoy descolocado con los metales y los bonos. El BTC se está convirtiendo en refugio. Los índices disparados y el VIX en caida. No se, pero algo está desacompasado esta semana. De cualquier manera, un mercado que sube a base de esperanzas de liquidez está condenado a petar. Es como el engorde de los gorrinos.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mañana lo intento dibujar. Lo que pasa es que lo que yo he tabulado es desde el 2000 y es la plata (XAG). Y los datos no son demasiado parecidos. A priori, en ese gráfico, Noviembre sube un 2%. A mi me da un 0,78%, pero claro son Oro y Plata que no es lo mismo.



De la plata:




En la plata cambia bastante el gráfico posiblemente por sus usos industriales. Parece que las empresas llenan los inventarios los primeros meses del año.

De la plata no tengo gráfica semanal ni intradia.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Nov 2020)

Voy a intentar sacar la misma gráfica pero promediando los datos diarios


----------



## Tolagu (6 Nov 2020)

Pequeño (o gran) error estadístico en la gráfica al no haber tenido en cuenta que en 2004, 2009 y 2015 hubo 53 semanas. La semana 53 fue negativa en los tres casos:
2004 = -1,73%
2009 = - 3,76%
2015 = - 3,83%

Tenedlo en cuenta porque este año también hay 53 semanas.

Con el intento de promediar por días me pasa lo mismo, me encuentro con años de 260 cotizaciones, otros de 261 y alguno de 262. Ni idea como lo voy a hacer.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Nov 2020)

Esta gráfica me ha parecido interesante para el día de hoy



The Most Important Levels for GOLD After The Election for OANDA:XAUUSD by Trading-Guru


----------



## Proexis (6 Nov 2020)

Si tenéis sucias monedas de 2000 pesetas, el Banco de España dice que os deis prisa para cambiarlas por preciosos papeles de colores.

_Las monedas de 2.000 #pesetas tienen distintos reversos y puedes cambiarlas hasta el 31 de diciembre ¿Sabías la respuesta? Aunque no hayas acertado #CambiaTusPesetas #PideCitaPrevia aquí: Banco de España - Noticias - Acciones relacionadas con el COVID-19 - Atencion al publico durante la crisis del COVID-19 _https://t.co/M6YcBqX3vo


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Nov 2020)

Proexis dijo:


> Si tenéis sucias monedas de 2000 pesetas, el Banco de España dice que os deis prisa para cambiarlas por preciosos papeles de colores.
> 
> _Las monedas de 2.000 #pesetas tienen distintos reversos y puedes cambiarlas hasta el 31 de diciembre ¿Sabías la respuesta? Aunque no hayas acertado #CambiaTusPesetas #PideCitaPrevia aquí: Banco de España - Noticias - Acciones relacionadas con el COVID-19 - Atencion al publico durante la crisis del COVID-19 _https://t.co/M6YcBqX3vo




Jo, jo, llevan el latrocinio en cada célula de su cuerpo


----------



## Forcopula (6 Nov 2020)

Proexis dijo:


> Si tenéis sucias monedas de 2000 pesetas, el Banco de España dice que os deis prisa para cambiarlas por preciosos papeles de colores.
> 
> _Las monedas de 2.000 #pesetas tienen distintos reversos y puedes cambiarlas hasta el 31 de diciembre ¿Sabías la respuesta? Aunque no hayas acertado #CambiaTusPesetas #PideCitaPrevia aquí: Banco de España - Noticias - Acciones relacionadas con el COVID-19 - Atencion al publico durante la crisis del COVID-19 _https://t.co/M6YcBqX3vo



Solo las de 2000 pesetas, los billetes de 1.000, 5.000, 10.000 y demás monedas pequeñas no hace falta que las lleven...

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Nov 2020)

Hostias, al final ha ganado el abuelo 

No sé si cargar un poco de físico aprovechando que los mercados están cerrados y previendo un hipotético gap al alza en la apertura del asiática


----------



## Muttley (7 Nov 2020)

En este estudio, se vincula las roturas de la plata a las tensiones de rotura del $/ZAR (dólar/rand sudafricano).
Si es así, y según los canales marcados nos vamos a la luna.
Abronchese los cinturones.
Yo no necesito ir tan lejos, que me lleven de paseo a los 35 en 2021 me vale.
Aqui esta el artículo

It Has Been Decided: Silver Is Going Much Higher | Silverseek

The currency markets have just announced what is coming for silver. This was explained in my previous article.

The USD/ZAR ratio has now broken down. This sets silver up to finish the year with a very strong rally:







Although silver has been strong since the peak of the USD/ZAR ratio in April, this breakdown means that we are likely to see an acceleration in price increases.

This breakdown also means that silver’s key breakout is soon to follow:







A breakout would set silver up for the all-time high of $50, based on the flag-type pattern.

On this pitchfork previously featured, the price is at an important battle for rights to move in the higher channel:







The path to $50 (possibly at the red line) has very little resistance. Dollar weakness is one of the main drivers for this setup.

Gold, silver and cryptocurrencies will feast on US Dollar weakness like hungry lions on weak prey.

What makes the current situation so significant is its position on the larger economic scale:







Silver is not just going to $50, but much higher.

Justificación en este otro artículo

A Big Move In Silver: Watch The Currency Markets

The 2001 silver bottom(SB) occurred one month before the key 2001 USD/ZAR bottom. This was followed by a multi-rear silver rally.

The 2008 silver bottom occurred in the same month (October) as the 2008 USD/ZAR top. Again, it was followed by a multi-year rally.

The 2020 silver bottom occurred one month before the April 2020 USD/ZAR top (a similar setup to 2001). Since then, we have had a multi-month silver rally which is very likely just the beginning of a multi-year rally.


----------



## Membroza (7 Nov 2020)

En el 29:39 un análisis macro del oro:


----------



## Enomao (8 Nov 2020)

Millás en la SER visitando el Banco de España. 

Épico.


----------



## borgar (8 Nov 2020)

Enomao dijo:


> Millás en la SER visitando el Banco de España.
> 
> Épico.



Supongo que ese pedante, enamorado de su voz y de su letra, habrá descrito convenientemente las telarañas y los papélitos de pagares.... le han dejado sacarte una foto con el oro que dicen que sigue existiendo??

Si no ha hecho nada de esto, se habrá limitado a cumplir con su papel de "intelectual" a sueldo.


----------



## Dadaria (8 Nov 2020)




----------



## Dadaria (8 Nov 2020)

Habla de las elecciones useñas, sobre lo complicadas que están siendo, y que, salga quien salga, seguirán con la misma política monetaria, sobre todo si sale Biden con su Green New Deal. También habla sobre la manipulación a la baja del precio de la plata, y de como cree que tras esos movimientos estarían bancos comerciales apoyados por China para seguir acumulando físico de forma barata, algo que ya comentó @Hic Svnt Leones, sobre todo en el caso de JP Morgan. Como algunas manos fuertes están empezando a interesarse en los metales en físico, lo cual podría conducir a un proceso paulatino de desdolarización.


----------



## Anuminas (8 Nov 2020)

Hola saliendo un poco de las graficas y tal, que opináis de la moneda que sacan en 2 días del Covid en la casa de la moneda.

Aunque no me gustan estas monedas y hacen muchas y son feas y son menos de 17gr de plata por 30€......al fin y al cabo la moneda sigue valiendo 30€ de valor nominal y puede revalorizarse, poco que perder y mucho que ganar. 

¿que opinais?



Moneda de 30 euros emitida por la Real Casa de la Moneda en honor a los héroes de la lucha contra el coronavirus


----------



## Forcopula (8 Nov 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Hola saliendo un poco de las graficas y tal, que opináis de la moneda que sacan en 2 días del Covid en la casa de la moneda.
> 
> Aunque no me gustan estas monedas y hacen muchas y son feas y son menos de 17gr de plata por 30€......al fin y al cabo la moneda sigue valiendo 30€ de valor nominal y puede revalorizarse, poco que perder y mucho que ganar.
> 
> ...



A partir de los 60€/oz de cotización empiezas a ganarle, con esos 30 te compras una onza entera que en caso de llegar a esa cotización ya estás ganando el doble... 

Prefiero una onza normal, cuando la fnmt aprenda a hacer monedas me lo pienso jejeje


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 Nov 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Hola saliendo un poco de las graficas y tal, que opináis de la moneda que sacan en 2 días del Covid en la casa de la moneda.
> 
> Aunque no me gustan estas monedas y hacen muchas y son feas y son menos de 17gr de plata por 30€......al fin y al cabo la moneda sigue valiendo 30€ de valor nominal y puede revalorizarse, poco que perder y mucho que ganar.
> 
> ...



Yo solo por el engaño y atrocidad al que nos están sometiendo, se las haría tragar una tras otra.
Luego ya aparte lo de 60 Eur. la onza es un insulto y una burla a la inteligencia.

Son despreciables, incluso han colocado los aplausos de las 20:00pm y unos iconos ridículos para niños.

Es una broma, no?

*Me cago en la puta madre que parió a todos los que están detrás de este escarnio.*


----------



## Porestar (8 Nov 2020)

Qué putísimo asco, qué vergüenza.


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo solo por el engaño y atrocidad al que nos están sometiendo, se las haría tragar una tras otra.
> Luego ya aparte lo de 60 Eur. la onza es un insulto y una burla a la inteligencia.
> 
> Son despreciables, incluso han colocado los aplausos de las 20:00pm y unos iconos ridículos para niños.
> ...



Comparto el sentimiento de asco y humillación que siento como español al ver todos y cada uno de los detalles de esa aberración de plata. Desde el busto del rey masón y su puta feminazi periolista, hasta los putos aplausitos y los iconos con enfermeras tiktokeras y polis multadores. A la mierda la FNMT, el Gobierno, los héroes, y la madre que los parió a todos.


----------



## timi (8 Nov 2020)

tenemos historia suficiente para crear monedas que sean la envidia de medio mundo ,,, pero nos sacan estos mierda diseños


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 Nov 2020)

Esto solo se arreglaba con un grupo de 3000 tios con cojones en cada ciudad.

Visto lo visto una utopía.


----------



## Porestar (8 Nov 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Por cierto, increíble lo de hoy con la bolsa y los metales. Los useños están dando una imagen totalmente tercermundista.



No he pillado por qué principalmente la plata y no el oro.


----------



## Anuminas (8 Nov 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> A partir de los 60€/oz de cotización empiezas a ganarle, con esos 30 te compras una onza entera que en caso de llegar a esa cotización ya estás ganando el doble...
> 
> Prefiero una onza normal, cuando la fnmt aprenda a hacer monedas me lo pienso jejeje



A mi no me gusta pero creo que estamos cambiando de tema, la pregunta es que nominalmente vale tanto como pagas y hay posibilidad de rebalorizacion, los temas políticos y indignarse por el diseño me dan igual (aunque estoy de acuerdo) solo hablo de negocios.


----------



## brigante 88 (8 Nov 2020)

Hay que ser hijo puta para diseñar semejante engendro de moneda. 

Poniendo funcionarios en el reverso.... Lo que faltaba jajaja


----------



## Dadaria (8 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> No he pillado por qué principalmente la plata y no el oro.



Ambos metales entrarían en acción, pero la argumentación es que, ante los posibles precios tan elevados del oro, los inversores buscarían alternativas más baratas y aquí entraría en acción la plata, que al estar tan barata, ofrecería retornos mucho más sustanciales que el oro.


----------



## Dadaria (8 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo solo por el engaño y atrocidad al que nos están sometiendo, se las haría tragar una tras otra.
> Luego ya aparte lo de 60 Eur. la onza es un insulto y una burla a la inteligencia.
> 
> Son despreciables, incluso han colocado los aplausos de las 20:00pm y unos iconos ridículos para niños.
> ...



Para eso podrían haber puesto bolsas de basura con piernas y se ahorraban los diseños.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esto solo se arreglaba con un grupo de 3000 tios con cojones en cada ciudad.
> 
> Visto lo visto una utopía.



Todo esto se parece demasiado a los Diarios de Turner.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Nov 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> A mi no me gusta pero creo que estamos cambiando de tema, la pregunta es que nominalmente vale tanto como pagas y hay posibilidad de rebalorizacion, los temas políticos y indignarse por el diseño me dan igual (aunque estoy de acuerdo) solo hablo de negocios.



Si quieres karlillos pilla los de 12 euros, no los de 30. Tienen exactamemte la misma cantidad de plata por lo que es absurdo a nivel economico pagar 30 euros por algo que puedes comprar por menos de la mitad. Y en ambos tienes la "ventaja" del valor fiat.

Otra cosa es que las quieras coleccionar y tal, yo lo hice durante años pero su revalorizacion es mínima y no son especialmente bonitas.

Como te han dicho a nivel de inversion tienes mejores opciones:
Por 30 euros te compras una onza bullion y te sobra 5 euros o una semipremium
Los Karlillos de 12 euros
Los Paquillos con muy poco sobrespot.
O duros alfonsinos y tienes una pedazo moneda historica

Cualquiera es mejor opcion estéticamente y economicamente



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Nov 2020)

Ja ja y la leyenda " como mucho uno o dos casos aislados" ... en Latin

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porestar (8 Nov 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ambos metales entrarían en acción, pero la argumentación es que, ante los posibles precios tan elevados del oro, los inversores buscarían alternativas más baratas y aquí entraría en acción la plata, que al estar tan barata, ofrecería retornos mucho más sustanciales que el oro.



¿En EEUU pagan impuestos por la plata como hacemos aquí? Prefiero pagar el sobrespot de una tableta divisible de oro a la burrada del IVA que tiene la plata en tienda, salvo que haya indicios de que subirá tanto como para compensarlo.


----------



## Dadaria (8 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿En EEUU pagan impuestos por la plata como hacemos aquí? Prefiero pagar el sobrespot de una tableta divisible de oro a la burrada del IVA que tiene la plata en tienda, salvo que haya indicios de que subirá tanto como para compensarlo.





Porestar dijo:


> ¿En EEUU pagan impuestos por la plata como hacemos aquí? Prefiero pagar el sobrespot de una tableta divisible de oro a la burrada del IVA que tiene la plata en tienda, salvo que haya indicios de que subirá tanto como para compensarlo.



Que yo sepa, no, al no existir nada parecido al IVA. Y en algunos estados creo que puede circular como dinero.


----------



## Porestar (8 Nov 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Que yo sepa, no, al no existir nada parecido al IVA. Y en algunos estados creo que puede circular como dinero.



Me autocontesto: es una casa de putas. En la mayoría de estados no se gravan oro, plata, platino ni paladio. Pero otros te clavan por todo.
Precious Metals Sales Tax Rules & Regulations by State | BGASC.com


----------



## El_agua_es_gente (8 Nov 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> Hola saliendo un poco de las graficas y tal, que opináis de la moneda que sacan en 2 días del Covid en la casa de la moneda.
> 
> Aunque no me gustan estas monedas y hacen muchas y son feas y son menos de 17gr de plata por 30€......al fin y al cabo la moneda sigue valiendo 30€ de valor nominal y puede revalorizarse, poco que perder y mucho que ganar.
> 
> ...



Opino que en Burbuja deberíamos acaparar la tirada, reacuñar las palabras "funcivagos hijosdepvta por 30 monedas de plata" y dormirlas en un búnker a la espera de grandes revalorizaciones.


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Nov 2020)

Colleja a la plata y casi -4% en cuestión de minutos y el IBEX subiendo casi un 8% (el doble de la mayoría de bolsas). Pero esto qué es 

El rumano apareciendo a dar por saco en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Dadaria (9 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Colleja a la plata y casi -4% en cuestión de minutos y el IBEX subiendo casi un 8% (el doble de la mayoría de bolsas). Pero esto qué es
> 
> El rumano apareciendo a dar por saco en 3, 2, 1...



Habemus vacuna del timovirus

Pfizer COVID-19 Vaccine More Than 90% Effective


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Nov 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Habemus vacuna del timovirus
> 
> Pfizer COVID-19 Vaccine More Than 90% Effective



Ya veo y el Trumposo se ha adjudicado la hazaña en un Twitt. ¿Pero por qué la bolsa española sube el doble (o casi) que otros índices más robustos? Mi no entender


----------



## antorob (9 Nov 2020)

En un día de fuertes caídas, un recordatorio del potencial de la plata, antes de que aparezca Romanillo.

Informe sobre el precio objetivo de la plata.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2020)

La caída no parará hasta los 1500


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (9 Nov 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Habemus vacuna del timovirus
> 
> Pfizer COVID-19 Vaccine More Than 90% Effective



Estaba claro que el timovirus se acabaría justo después de despachar a Trump.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> La caída no parará hasta los 1500



Dios te oiga, que estoy en liquidez y agazapado


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Dios te oiga, que estoy en liquidez y agazapado



Ojalá.


----------



## Tolagu (9 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya veo y el Trumposo se ha adjudicado la hazaña en un Twitt. ¿Pero por qué la bolsa española sube el doble (o casi) que otros índices más robustos? Mi no entender



Dependencia máxima del Turismo y resto del Sector Servicios. No nos engañemos, aquí no hay industria.


----------



## joalan (9 Nov 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Hay que ser hijo puta para diseñar semejante engendro de moneda.
> 
> Poniendo funcionarios en el reverso.... Lo que faltaba jajaja



Y en el anverso


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2020)

Lo que está pasando hoy con los metales todos los que solemos pasar por aquí sabíamos que pasaría de esta manera así que nada de llorar ni lamentarse. Ahora toca vigilar el suelo para cargar y esperar a que mr Biden imprima los billones que prometió imprimir y esperar sentados.


----------



## FCO (9 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Lo que está pasando hoy con los metales todos los que solemos pasar por aquí sabíamos que pasaría de esta manera así que nada de llorar ni lamentarse. Ahora toca vigilar el suelo para cargar y esperar a que mr Biden imprima los billones que prometió imprimir y esperar sentados.



Exacto, ahora lo único es saber cuál es el suelo...


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2020)

FCO dijo:


> Exacto, ahora lo único es saber cuál es el suelo...



Yo no conozco los "tramos" ni las resistencias a la alza ni a la baja, eso se lo dejo a los expertos que aquí tenemos muchos y muy buenos (que cada vez se pasan menos, todo sea dicho) pero con una caída de 100 en un día no me extrañaría que el viernes la onza estuviera a 1500 dolores.


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo no conozco los "tramos" ni las resistencias a la alza ni a la baja, eso se lo dejo a los expertos que aquí tenemos muchos y muy buenos (que cada vez se pasan menos, todo sea dicho) pero con una caída de 100 en un día no me extrañaría que el viernes la onza estuviera a 1500 dolores.



He visto 1500 y pensando que eran EUR he dicho "Bah, pero si ya está en 1570" pero luego al terminar de leer he visto que no, que son dólares...


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo no conozco los "tramos" ni las resistencias a la alza ni a la baja, eso se lo dejo a los expertos que aquí tenemos muchos y muy buenos (que cada vez se pasan menos, todo sea dicho) pero con una caída de 100 en un día no me extrañaría que el viernes la onza estuviera a 1500 dolores.



Eso es jugar fuerte, 1500 dólares sería un cataclismo áureo


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

Hoy no me mencionas insultándome y pones gráficas chupis ?


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Esperamos a que baje de 1400 dolares la onza y si se tiene dinero de sobra pues se compra.
> 
> Ahora mismo que se la queden los Belgas.
> 
> Como pides opiniones suelto la mía.




Me cito, hace poco dije que veía la onza de oro por debajo de los 1400 dolares.

Pronto estará en ese precio.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> He visto 1500 y pensando que eran EUR he dicho "Bah, pero si ya está en 1570" pero luego al terminar de leer he visto que no, que son dólares...



Tío, 94,70 $ de bajada en medio día, ¿después de lo que estamos viendo en los últimos meses, tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo, en serio te extrañaría que pasase?


----------



## Porestar (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Me cito, hace poco dije que veía la onza de oro por debajo de los 1400 dolares.
> 
> Pronto estará en ese precio.



¿Pero no están imprimiendo a saco?¿Cómo va a bajar tanto?


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Eso es jugar fuerte, 1500 dólares sería un cataclismo áureo




Veréis esas onzas de oro en menos de esos 1500 dolares, sera tan rápido que no os vais a dar cuenta, una mañana os levantareis y ya estará todo hecho, no darán tiempo a nada ni a nadie.

Los amos del mundo siempre han hecho lo mismo, exprimir como naranjas a todo el mundo, sin dejar una sola gota de zumo, la gente no aprende de la historia y piensan que pueden escapar de esta o de aquella manera de un cataclismo como el que viene, nadie escapara, todo esta bien amarrado.

Lo único que han hecho es exprimiros, venderos onzas al precio que han querido haciendo pensar que podríais forrraros, solo estaban recogiendo su cosecha, vuestro dinero que como ya dijo algún forero y suele decir MUjica no es otra cosa que vuestro tiempo, vuestra vida.

Como dice otro forero, nunca querría estar en un club en el que admitieran a gente como yo.


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

FCO dijo:


> Exacto, ahora lo único es saber cuál es el suelo...




El suelo ? no hay suelo, pero podréis comprar sobre los 12 euros onza de plata y por debajo de los 1400 dolares oro, seguramente se vaya a los 1100 euros onza de oro.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Nov 2020)

Bueno, posiblemente, muchos han vendido esta tarde sus papelitos, esos en los que pone “tiene usted X onzas de oro imaginario”, para comprase a toda prisa una tabla con la que surfear la nueva ola bursátil que se está levantando hoy. La playa está llena de amenazantes rocas afiladas, que todos son capaces de ver. Pero confían en tirarse de la tabla antes de llegar a esa playa. Veremos cuantos lo consiguen.


----------



## Dadaria (9 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> He visto 1500 y pensando que eran EUR he dicho "Bah, pero si ya está en 1570" pero luego al terminar de leer he visto que no, que son dólares...



Creo que @Piel de Luna comentaba que el suelo estaba en 1800 *dólares*


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> El suelo ? no hay suelo, pero podréis comprar sobre los 12 euros onza de plata y por debajo de los 1400 dolares oro, seguramente se vaya a los 1100 euros onza de oro.



Ojalá. Así podríamos volver a comprar con los precios de 2007.


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

Jajajjajajajjajajjajajajjajajajjaj
jajajajjajajajajjajajajajajajjajajaajja

LLevo mas de 20 años en esto jajajajjajajajajajajajjajaja

Suelo acertar tendencias ajjajajajajajajajajajjajaja


Me voy a por agua que me atraganto, luego me paso haber si encuentro la cueva en donde estáis todos escondidos.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Veréis esas onzas de oro en menos de esos 1500 dolares, sera tan rápido que no os vais a dar cuenta, una mañana os levantareis y ya estará todo hecho, no darán tiempo a nada ni a nadie.
> 
> Los amos del mundo siempre han hecho lo mismo, exprimir como naranjas a todo el mundo, sin dejar una sola gota de zumo, la gente no aprende de la historia y piensan que pueden escapar de esta o de aquella manera de un cataclismo como el que viene, nadie escapara, todo esta bien amarrado.
> 
> ...



No te equivoques, el oro que se compra ni es la totalidad de nuestros ahorros ni, en la mayoría de los casos, es para especular. Ojalá baje de precio y les pueda comprar 20 onzas a mis hijos, anda que no me daría tranquilidad eso.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Nov 2020)

Pero romanillo, si tuvieras tanta seguridad en lo que dices, no lo contarías, lo utilizarías para ti, para enriquecerte.
También puede que no tengas un duro para comprar y entonces te da igual.
Dices que lo hacen para quedarse el esfuerzo y trabajo al cambiarlo por papelitos. No tiene sentido. Ellos son los que tienen los papelitos, que quieren imprimir, sin límite. A ellos le interesaría que la gente se quedara con los papelitos a cambio de todo.

Claro que hay manipulación, porque saben que si no lo hacen se les desmorona el castillo.
Lo malo es que antes de que se desmorone el castillo nos intentarán eliminar. Pero el castillo está tocado y hundido. Es cuestión de (poco) tiempo.


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero romanillo, si tuvieras tanta seguridad en lo que dices, no lo contarías, lo utilizarías para ti, para enriquecerte.
> También puede que no tengas un duro para comprar y entonces te da igual.
> Dices que lo hacen para quedarse el esfuerzo y trabajo al cambiarlo por papelitos. No tiene sentido. Ellos son los que tienen los papelitos, que quieren imprimir, sin límite. A ellos le interesaría que la gente se quedara con los papelitos a cambio de todo.
> 
> ...




Da igual lo que diga, los viejos seguirán diciendo que soy un infame y que el oro/plata subirán eternamente.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Jajajjajajajjajajjajajajjajajajjaj
> jajajajjajajajajjajajajajajajjajajaajja
> LLevo mas de 20 años en esto jajajajjajajajajajajajjajaja
> Suelo acertar tendencias ajjajajajajajajajajajjajaja
> Me voy a por agua que me atraganto, luego me paso haber si encuentro la cueva en donde estáis todos escondidos.



Ahora que dices lo del agua, y como siempre sales cuando llueve, mira lo que he encontrado por internete..
¿No estarás tú escondido por alguna planta alta (de las verdes)? 

*¿Por qué los caracoles salen con la lluvia?*
_
*Los caracoles son moluscos miembros de la clase Gastropoda* que incluye también a las babosas y constituyen, en total, el 80 por ciento de todos los moluscos. Además, *los caracoles terrestres se encuentran entre los invertebrados más ampliamente distribuidos alrededor del mundo*.
*Durante la noche*, cuando la humedad es más alta, *los caracoles aprovechan para salir a alimentarse.* *Esa humedad les permite desplazarse con mayor agilidad* y llegar hasta la planta pero, muchas veces, cuando llega el día y la sequedad, los caracoles no tienen tiempo para volver a su escondite entre las rocas y tierra.

*¿Y cuál es su relación con la lluvia?* Como ocurre durante la noche, *con la lluvia aumenta la humedad, y los caracoles tienen más actividad para desplazarse y alimentarse.* Estos moluscos segregan una capa seca con la que sellan la abertura de la concha para no perder humedad, eso explica que se queden adheridos a las plantas a la espera de que llegue otro periodo de lluvia para desplazarse.

Además, no sé si alguna vez te habrás fijado que *los caracoles se ubican siempre en las partes más altas de las plantas*, esto tiene también una explicación: se apilan en esa zona porque es donde mejor circula el aire y evitan quemarse en el suelo._


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

Jajajjajajajajja como van esos análisis de 20 años de dedicación jajajajajjjajjajaja como seas igual de observador para todo mejor no preguntarte.

Dicen por mi tierra que el que se pica ajos lleva.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Nov 2020)




----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

Estoy disfrutando mucho viendo el nivel social y de educación que gastan algunos por aquí.

Ahora es cuando realmente las personas que entran a este foro pueden observar mediante estos pequeños ejercicios quienes son muchos de los que comentan en estos hilos.

Pues si, como podéis ver todos estos hilos están llenos de traperos y lanistas que son parte interesada del mercado, por eso podéis ver estas ofensas y estos comportamientos animalescos y groseros.


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)




----------



## Muttley (9 Nov 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


>



Como todo el mundo sabe, cuanto más caro el petróleo, más barato de extraer es el oro y la plata....con lo que un 8% de incremento de coste energético resulta en un 6,55% de reducción en el precio de la plata que pasa a ser regalada en las tapas de yogur, puesto que los stocks se van a poner en las nubes.

.....o no era así?



Yo es que como soy de los de lápiz en la oreja y cuentas con decimales en papel de estraza me salen otros números .


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2020)

El oro es la única moneda verdadera.
El oro es el único activo seguro a largo plazo.
Y sé que lo será ahora y dentro de 1000 años.
Pero.
Ahora estamos viviendo una situación excepcional en la que ni la puta madre de nadie sabe nada. Sólo podemos conjeturar, medir los tiempos y ver a quién se beneficia y a quién no.
Pero que el oro tendrá valor y mucho a la media y a la muy larga estoy segurisimo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Nov 2020)

Bajada por lo de la vacuna... No lo deis mas vueltas en unos dias volvera la estabilidad, realmente nada ha cambiado. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El_agua_es_gente (9 Nov 2020)

Lo más probable es que todo el que se ha forrado hoy metido en valores que no se pueden permitir los pobres por falta de músculo financiero, cojones y conocimiento, coja la pasta y haga un all in a los metales y se haga con un poco más de riqueza real. 

El viejo truco del almendruco again.

Aunque lo repitan un millón de veces siempre irá el populacho al compro oro cuando no se debe.

Ayer lo puse y hoy he visto la luz:


----------



## lvdo (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> El suelo ? no hay suelo, pero podréis comprar sobre los 12 euros onza de plata y por debajo de los 1400 dolares oro, seguramente se vaya a los 1100 euros onza de oro.



Hola romanillo. La función principal del oro es mantener poder adquisitivo, no especular. Que suba o baje no debería preocuparnos más allá de poder obtener más o menos metal con nuestro fiat. 

Un saludo!


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola romanillo. La función principal del oro es mantener poder adquisitivo, no especular. Que suba o baje no debería preocuparnos más allá de poder obtener más o menos metal con nuestro fiat.
> 
> Un saludo!




Pero esto hay que verlo detenidamente.

El que no tenga dinero y sea un remero, vea que tiene que comprar atraído por comentarios aquí publicados que el oro/plata subirán infinitamente.

Coja sus ahorros, pongamos veinticinco mil euros, una cifra modesta.

Entonces piense voy a duplicar mi dinero, dicen en el foro que esto se va a la luna, en un año duplico mis ahorros, veinticinco mil euros en un año tengo cincuenta mil euros.

Como le explicas a esa persona dentro de un año si la plata/oro vuelven a sus orígenes de hace año y poco, le vas a decir que ha mantenido su poder adquisitivo ?

Si quiere comprar por decir algo un piso cutre de cincuenta mil euros, cuando dentro de un año quiera vender sus metales y vea que los veinticinco mil euros ahora son trece mil euros, esa persona ha mantenido su poder adquisitivo ?


----------



## estupeharto (9 Nov 2020)

@romanillo

La manipulación lo tira hacia abajo durante un tiempo. Pero luego acaba subiendo más. La manipulación no puede contra la naturaleza, no hace milagros.

¿Pero cómo encajas en tus ecuaciones de análisis: 1. Que las monedas a lo largo de la historia han acabado hundiéndose frente al mp y 2. La impresión ad infinitum de papel fraude fiat?


----------



## romanillo (10 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> @romanillo
> 
> La manipulación lo tira hacia abajo durante un tiempo. Pero luego acaba subiendo más. La manipulación no puede contra la naturaleza, no hace milagros.
> 
> ¿Pero cómo encajas en tus ecuaciones de análisis: 1. Que las monedas a lo largo de la historia han acabado hundiéndose frente al mp y 2. La impresión ad infinitum de papel fraude fiat?




Pueden mañana mismo hacer un reset sin que el oro/plata tengan que subir nada, ya inventaran otro sistema, si es que no lo tienen inventado ya.

En muchas épocas de la historia, así como en muchas culturas no eran necesarios ninguno de estos dos metales, la gente hacia trueque con otras cosas.

Los metales en muchas épocas no estaban al alcance de la gente común, solo se utilizaban para pagar tributos o para gente muy potente que lo atesoraba, pero ni oro ni plata circulaban entre las personas comunes.

Creo que los metales empezaron a ser mas comunes en el manejo de personas comunes en épocas mucho mas recientes de lo que imaginamos.


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2020)

El camino de baldosas amarillo está claramente señalado.
Aunque no sea recto ni llano. Y atraviese montañas y valles. 

Artículo de hace unos meses para que no perdamos perspectiva. 

*Top Primary Silver Mining Industry Production Yield Falls To The Lowest Ever*

Jun. 12, 2020 6:53 AM ET


The top primary silver mining companies' average yield fell from 13 oz/t in 2005 to 6.0 oz/t last year.
Peru's Hochschild average yield declined from 7.5 oz/t in 2018 to 5.9 oz/t last year, while Buenaventura's average yield fell from 10.6 oz/t to 7.5 oz/t during the same period.
Also, Russia's Polymetal International, Dukat Operations, saw its average yield fall to 7.7 oz/t last year down from 8.5 oz/t in 2018.
By Steve St. Angelo
The era of high-grade silver mines may be coming to an end. Remarkably, the top primary silver miners' average yield fell to the lowest ever in 2019. Which begs the question, will high-grade silver mines become extinct in the not-so-distant future? Well, if we look at the data, it seems to be already happening.
Since I started researching the primary silver mining industry, the yields at many high-grade silver mines have fallen drastically. For example, Fresnillo Plc's (OTCPK:FNLPF) Flagship mine, the Fresnillo Mine, had seen its average yield decline from 15 oz/t (ounce per tonne) in 2005 to only 5.3 oz/t last year. That is one hell of a reduction in just 14 years… nearly 10 oz/t of silver yield evaporated.
Take a look at how much more silver the Fresnillo Mine was producing in 2005 compared to 2019… processing LESS ORE!!

*Fresnillo Mine 2005 Production = 33.4 million oz*
*Fresnillo Mine 2005 Processed Ore = 2.2 million tons*
*Fresnillo Mine 2005 Average Yield = 15.2 oz/t*
*Fresnillo Mine 2019 Production = 13.0 million oz*
*Fresnillo Mine 2019 Processed Ore = 2.5 million tons*
*Fresnillo Mine 2019 Average Yield = 5.3 oz/t*
As we can see, workers at the Fresnillo Mine processed more ore in 2019 to produce 20 million fewer ounces of silver. No wonder the cost to produce silver has risen from $4-5 per ounce back in 2005 to over $15+ an ounce presently.
Now, if we combine the top seven primary silver miners in my group, the average yield fell to a record low of 6.0 oz/t in 2019:






*The top primary silver mining companies' average yield fell from 13 oz/t in 2005 to 6.0 oz/t last year. That's a 54% decline in average yield from the top primary silver mining industry. This means these silver mining companies have to extract, transport, and process more than twice the amount of ore than they did in 2005 to produce the same amount of metal.*

The companies that impacted the group's average yield the most were from Peru. Peru's Hochschild (OTCPK:HCHDF) average yield declined from 7.5 oz/t in 2018 to 5.9 oz/t last year, while Buenaventura's (NYSE:BVN)average yield fell from 10.6 oz/t to 7.5 oz/t during the same period. Mexico's Fresnillo Plc's average yield from its primary silver mines (Fresnillo, Saucito and San Julian) fell from 5.7 oz/t in 2018 to 5.0 oz/t in 2019.

Also, Russia's Polymetal International (OTCOYYF), Dukat Operations, saw its average yield fall to 7.7 oz/t last year down from 8.5 oz/t in 2018. The only primary silver miner that saw an increase in yield was Hecla (NYSE:HL). Mainly due to Hecla's Greens Creek Mine, the company's average silver yield increased from 10 to 11.5 oz/t during the same period.

*The world is running out of its HIGH-GRADE, easy to get to silver deposits. While there are still some high-grade silver deposits still remaining in the world, the primary mining industry continues to BURN through its better-quality reserves. At some point, production from these top seven silver mines will no longer be able to offset the declines from falling ore grades.*

Investors have no idea what a deal they are getting in acquiring silver for such a great deal when we compare it to most of the overvalued financial paper assets and real estate. The few silver miners in the world may just surprise the market when investors begin to move into them in a BIG WAY.


----------



## cuidesemele (10 Nov 2020)

Vaya bandazos... Lo curioso es que los comm del COT parece que ajustan cortos para mantenerse entre 1600 y 1650€, no lo dejan caer a plomo  Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Nov 2020)

Monedas de plata de 12€ faciales por 13€, es un precio razonable?


----------



## Anuminas (10 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Monedas de plata de 12€ faciales por 13€, es un precio razonable?



MI experiencia es que se venden muy mal, si es para invertir en plata lo mas barato son las 100 pesetas de plata que se venden a peso de plata, es lo que mas vendo


----------



## estupeharto (10 Nov 2020)

Pero no has respondido a la pregunta



romanillo dijo:


> Pueden mañana mismo hacer un reset sin que el oro/plata tengan que subir nada, ya inventaran otro sistema, si es que no lo tienen inventado ya.
> 
> En muchas épocas de la historia, así como en muchas culturas no eran necesarios ninguno de estos dos metales, la gente hacia trueque con otras cosas.
> 
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bajada por lo de la vacuna... No lo deis mas vueltas en unos dias volvera la estabilidad, realmente nada ha cambiado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Realmente eso creo....ya entre nosotros no cuela esa mierdabajadas para quedarse en la frontera de los 1800$...la judiada se lo deberia currar mas....


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Nov 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> MI experiencia es que se venden muy mal, si es para invertir en plata lo mas barato son las 100 pesetas de plata que se venden a peso de plata, es lo que mas vendo



Quieres decir que si la moneda de 12€ lleva 16,65 gr de plata, debería tener un precio del peso por el spot? Y que las de 100 pesetas valen la plata que llevan por el spot? Dicen que si las de 12€ las llevas al Banco de España, te las recompra por 12€. Es cierto?


----------



## Porestar (10 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Quieres decir que si la moneda de 12€ lleva 16,65 gr de plata, debería tener un precio del peso por el spot? Y que las de 100 pesetas valen la plata que llevan por el spot? Dicen que si las de 12€ las llevas al Banco de España, te las recompra por 12€. Es cierto?



Sí, le puedes regalar la plata al banco, pero no es plan. Actualmente se compran a algo más de 12€. Si tienes y no sabes qué hacer con ellas me pueden interesar.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Nov 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Vaya bandazos... Lo curioso es que los comm del COT parece que ajustan cortos para mantenerse entre 1600 y 1650€, no lo dejan caer a plomo  Commitments of Traders Charts GOLD - COT UNCHAINED



@Long_Gamma, Yo te invoco. Manifiéstate y haz tú magia. Te imploramos algo de luz en estos momentos oscuros.


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Sí, le puedes regalar la plata al banco, pero no es plan. Actualmente se compran a algo más de 12€. Si tienes y no sabes qué hacer con ellas me pueden interesar.



12€ es más que la plata que tiene por el spot, no? Si te interesan en Wallapop tienes. O quieres decir que te interesan si te las venden a 12€?


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Como le explicas a esa persona dentro de un año si la plata/oro vuelven a sus orígenes de hace año y poco, le vas a decir que ha mantenido su poder adquisitivo ?



Creo que quieren decir que mantienen el poder adquisitivo si compras barato y vendes en 100 años. O si hubiera una hiperinflación, con plata /oro podrías seguir comprando comida y con papelitos no.


----------



## Anuminas (10 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Quieres decir que si la moneda de 12€ lleva 16,65 gr de plata, debería tener un precio del peso por el spot? Y que las de 100 pesetas valen la plata que llevan por el spot? Dicen que si las de 12€ las llevas al Banco de España, te las recompra por 12€. Es cierto?



Ambas monedas son monedas sin valor numismatico (en 99,99% de las veces) solo valen por la plata que contengan, se venden a precio spot o menos y cuesta venderlas, yo las de12€ no las quiero ni a spot para que te hagas una idea, las de 100 pesetas se venden muchísimo mejor.

Si llevas al banco cualquier moneda moderna con valor en euros te dan en valor que ponga en el banco de España y teóricamente en cualquier sitio (aunque flipen y quizás no quieran) ya que es una moneda de curso legal. Incluso las modernas de peseta hasta fin de este año te las cambia por euros en el banco de España (si tienes no dudes en llevarlas).

Para que te hagas una idea las que vendo de 100 pesetas de plata que son horribles y solo valen para invertir en plata las vendo a 9,9€ y la plata que llevan vale 10,5€.


----------



## romanillo (10 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero no has respondido a la pregunta




Pero como que no te he contestado.

Cuando la plata estaba regalada, recuerdo ver cuando era pequeño duros a 500 pesetas, mi padre traía duros de Sevilla a puñados para regalarlos a los sobrinos cuando se casaban, en las comuniones se regalaba oro por que estaba regalado, entonces en esa época podríamos decir que la peseta se impuso a los MP ? Cuestión de tiempos, cuando el euro no sirva sacaran otro dinero y los metales volverán a bajar.

Los metales no son el futuro el futuro es otra cosa que quizás aun ni sepamos.

Si todo lo que estáis comentando fuera cierto la plata ahora valdría 50 o 60 euros onza por que no habría parado de subir desde el 2010, el oro igualmente valdría ya almenos 120 euros el gramo, en cambio se fue abajo en cuanto la crisis aminoro, idem a lo que ocurrirá ahora.


----------



## romanillo (10 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Creo que quieren decir que mantienen el poder adquisitivo si compras barato y vendes en 100 años. O si hubiera una hiperinflación, con plata /oro podrías seguir comprando comida y con papelitos no.




Si vendes en 100 años y yo estoy aquí me levanto y os aplaudo a todos, pero en 100 años creo que nadie de este foro va a vender nada, comida no vais a poder comprar con metales si viene una hiperinflación por que nadie os querrá vender comida por piedras.

En ese caso mejor tener comida y comprar comida ahora a céntimos que no comprar oro por miles de euros.


----------



## lvdo (10 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Si vendes en 100 años y yo estoy aquí me levanto y os aplaudo a todos, pero en 100 años creo que nadie de este foro va a vender nada, comida no vais a poder comprar con metales si viene una hiperinflación por que nadie os querrá vender comida por piedras.
> 
> En ese caso mejor tener comida y comprar comida ahora a céntimos que no comprar oro por miles de euros.



Hola romanillo. Habrá gente que entre a los metales para especular, seguro, pero la mayoría que posee metales lo hace ante la incertidumbre del panorama económico mundial, tras investigar un poco sobre las bases que sostienen el sistema actual.

Que los que mandan se pueden inventar un nuevo sistema y metérnoslo con calzador, por supuesto. Pero la relación riesgo/beneficio sigue siendo favorable a los metales, más aún cuando uno de ellos (la plata) tiene usos industriales cada vez más extendidos.

Un saludo!


----------



## Tolagu (10 Nov 2020)

Para los que os gusten las curiosidades, ayer fue la decimocuarta mayor caida de la plata en los últimos 20 años.



Hasta en 73 días se han producido caídas de más del 5%.

En cuanto a las subidas, sólo una vez subió más de un 9% y fue el 17 de Septiembre de 2008. Y subidas de más del 5% se han producido en 48 ocasiones.


----------



## Gusman (10 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Para los que os gusten las curiosidades, ayer fue la decimocuarta mayor caida de la plata en los últimos 20 años.
> Ver archivo adjunto 483904
> 
> 
> ...



Debo ser un cenizo porque me comido unas cuantas de esas caídas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Para los que os gusten las curiosidades, ayer fue la decimocuarta mayor caida de la plata en los últimos 20 años.
> Ver archivo adjunto 483904
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja no entendía lo de "caída del 5%".Estoy acostumbrado a caídas del 30 y subidas del 70


----------



## Porestar (10 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> 12€ es más que la plata que tiene por el spot, no? Si te interesan en Wallapop tienes. O quieres decir que te interesan si te las venden a 12€?



No, las compraría a 12.50 aprox, 12 es regalarlas. Es más que el spot pero me vale.


----------



## antorob (10 Nov 2020)

La verdad es que no sé donde poner esto.

Gail Tverberg es una reputada analista del mundo de la energía pero su post me ha dejado en estado de shock.

Lo he tenido que leer varias veces, porque aunque estamos en la misma onda del peak oil, sus conclusiones hoy, exceden de lejos las mías.

Solo dejo un dato, en 2050 habrá solo 2.800 millones de personas en la Tierra y la energía per cápita de 2050 será equivalente a la que existía en 1900.

Gail Tverberg presenta de nuevo, la teoría de Olduvai (o el colapso de la civilización).

Saludos.


----------



## Tolagu (10 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Debo ser un cenizo porque me comido unas cuantas de esas caídas.



Coño, y espero que algunas más de las subidas. Si no, mal negocio compañero del metal !!!


----------



## FranMen (10 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> La verdad es que no sé donde poner esto.
> 
> Gail Tverberg es una reputada analista del mundo de la energía pero su post me ha dejado en estado de shock.
> 
> ...



Espero estar ahí para verlo.
¿Cuánto petróleo es necesario para alimentar a una persona? Subestimamos la capacidad de supervivencia del ser humano. Ahora mismo estamos retirando actividades superfluas que gastan energía y no sirven para alimentarnos. Que nos viene una vida más precaria, sí, que la población disminuya, sí, pero mínimamente incluso con guerras que ya las está habiendo, incluso con desastres naturales. ¿Cuánta gente ha muerto en la guerra de Siria? ¿O en Armenia? ¿Cuánta gente ha muerto en el terremoto de de Turquía? ¿O por el huracán Eta?
Nos habla de K pero después se fija sólo en una pata, sí, habrá pequeña económia local de supervivencia, pero obvia que habrá (hay) megacorporaciones que se llevarán el pastel. La globalización ha venido para quedarse, sólo que sus beneficios, que hasta ahora hemos disfrutado todos los ciudadanos de países ricos , ahora van a ser sólo para los ricos ciudadanos dueños de esas multinacionales


----------



## FranMen (10 Nov 2020)

Por cierto, en la bajada de ayer, ¿alguien vio que bajaran los MPs físicos en alguna tienda?


----------



## antorob (10 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Espero estar ahí para verlo.
> ¿Cuánto petróleo es necesario para alimentar a una persona? Subestimamos la capacidad de supervivencia del ser humano. Ahora mismo estamos retirando actividades superfluas que gastan energía y no sirven para alimentarnos. Que nos viene una vida más precaria, sí, que la población disminuya, sí, pero mínimamente incluso con guerras que ya las está habiendo, incluso con desastres naturales. ¿Cuánta gente ha muerto en la guerra de Siria? ¿O en Armenia? ¿Cuánta gente ha muerto en el terremoto de de Turquía? ¿O por el huracán Eta?
> Nos habla de K pero después se fija sólo en una pata, sí, habrá pequeña económia local de supervivencia, pero obvia que habrá (hay) megacorporaciones que se llevarán el pastel. La globalización ha venido para quedarse, sólo que sus beneficios, que hasta ahora hemos disfrutado todos los ciudadanos de países ricos , ahora van a ser sólo para los ricos ciudadanos dueños de esas multinacionales



Gail maneja mucha más información que nosotros, además de contactos importantes.

Una declaración de este tipo no se hace al azar.

Si pensamos en las noticias recientes, donde el FMI habla de gran reinicio, nuevo orden mundial, y lo unimos con estados de alarma de seis meses, podemos imaginar que algo no nos están contando.

La caída de la población tiene que estar relacionada con la escasez de petróleo que no permite alimentar a toda la población mundial. Antes de llegar al hambre de todo el planeta, vendrían las guerras por los recursos y antes de las guerras, la prohibiciones de las exportaciones de petróleo y otros recursos escasos. 

Para que la población se reduzca en 5.000 millones de personas en solo 30 años, los problemas tienen que aparecer ya mismo. 

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Nov 2020)

Es la agenda que tienen. 
Cuando se habla de ciertos temas como el peak-oil, la superpoblación, la globalización (que no el globalismo que quieren imponer), el paro, etc., "la gente" siempre suele salir con que "no es para tanto", "que algo inventarán", "que siempre han pasado cosas y se sale adelante", "que están oyendo lo del peak-oil desde hace 50 años", etc.

En general el comportamiento es borreguil y avestrucero (me invento la palabra), se prefiere no abordar los temas calientes, para "no sufrir" con esos pensamientos (gratuitos por cierto), y así se van abandonando los juicios y evaluaciones en general, cambiándolos por "el placer" de ver una peli, un partido, jugar a un video juego, la jodienda (lo único que sí recomiendo y no tiene enmienda), beber, fumetear, etc.

Pero al igual que todo se ha acelerado en las últimas décadas, estamos también tocando fondo en muchos aspectos. Se suele oír "a mí no me pillará", "a mí, mientras yo tenga lo mío" (sustituto del ande yo caliente ríase la gente); pero es que "ya están aquí". Nos tocó la china.

Es duro, pero es la realidad. El problema de la superpoblación junto con la falta de recursos y junto con la mala gestión (avariciosa y egoísta) nos han traído hasta aquí.
¿Pensamos que todo va a cambiar y que todo se va a solucionar, que todos los capullos van a dejar de serlo, etc.?
¿O más bien que va a seguir todo por el mismo camino de cada vez peor, con esta gente que está apretando las tuercas y que no les importa que mueran millones?

Todo esto no es más que una estrategia, con sus pasos uno detrás de otro. No son tampoco seres superinteligentes, sino que la cagan mucho, pero aún así, avanzan y van jodiendo. 
Bajo el adalid de la libertad, el multiculturalismo, lo guay del paraguay y resto de eufemismos y falacias, se esconde la restricción de libertades, el control, el manejarnos como perroborregos esclavos, haciendo que nos enfrentemos entre nosotros, engañando y embaucando.

Es que prácticamente todo lo que pregonan oficialmente es mentira. Todo sor ardides para conseguir sus objetivos.
Cada vez más descarados y más fáciles de ver. Aunque la mayoría de la gente sigue sin ver nada.


----------



## lvdo (10 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, en la bajada de ayer, ¿alguien vio que bajaran los MPs físicos en alguna tienda?



Si FranMen, los premium no han subido.

Un saludo!


----------



## Silver94 (10 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, en la bajada de ayer, ¿alguien vio que bajaran los MPs físicos en alguna tienda?



En ElDorado sí han bajado algunas monedas hoy.


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> La verdad es que no sé donde poner esto.
> 
> Gail Tverberg es una reputada analista del mundo de la energía pero su post me ha dejado en estado de shock.
> 
> ...



Aquí lo explica bastante bien, además es anti-izquierdista y no es de derechas.


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, en la bajada de ayer, ¿alguien vio que bajaran los MPs físicos en alguna tienda?





lvdo dijo:


> Si FranMen, los premium no han subido.
> 
> Un saludo!





Silver94 dijo:


> En ElDorado sí han bajado algunas monedas hoy.



Bullion común sí. Con premium no. Le tengo el ojo echado a la de AC / DC pero los de esta banda no quieren bajar lo que cobran por presentación


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Nov 2020)

13€ es un precio correcto para esas monedas?


----------



## FranMen (10 Nov 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> En ElDorado sí han bajado algunas monedas hoy.



Es verdad, van con un día de retraso, ya que hoy sube la cotización


----------



## Daviot (10 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Bullion común sí. Con premium no. Le tengo el ojo echado a la de AC / DC pero los de esta banda no quieren bajar lo que cobran por presentación



De verdad ? Ese engendro ?

Un manco haciendo que toca una guitarra, un loro de culo y alambre de espino. Acaso eso es AC/DC ?


----------



## FranMen (10 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Gail maneja mucha más información que nosotros, además de contactos importantes.
> 
> Una declaración de este tipo no se hace al azar.
> 
> ...



Entonces estamos hablando de un evento varias veces la magnitud de las guerras mundiales. Será verdad pero lo siento, soy pesimista pero no me entra en la cabeza algo así


----------



## Long_Gamma (10 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> @Long_Gamma, Yo te invoco. Manifiéstate y haz tú magia. Te imploramos algo de luz en estos momentos oscuros.


----------



## FranMen (10 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Entonces estamos hablando de un evento varias veces la magnitud de las guerras mundiales. Será verdad pero lo siento, soy pesimista pero no me entra en la cabeza algo así



Población
En 1950 había 2600 millones de seres humanos, en la 2* guerra mundial murieron 60 millones, aproximadamente un 2,5% de la población mundial. Los cálculos del artículo es reducir la población en un 60% para 2050. Im-presionante


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, en la bajada de ayer, ¿alguien vio que bajaran los MPs físicos en alguna tienda?



Si que algo han bajado, se han visto American eagle, que son las que yo sigo cual perrete perdiguero, a 1650 gold y 25 silver. Aproximadamente ese -4%


----------



## Dadaria (10 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Gail maneja mucha más información que nosotros, además de contactos importantes.
> 
> Una declaración de este tipo no se hace al azar.
> 
> ...



Es desde luego un escenario poco halagüeño, sobre todo por ver como puede verse dos tercios de la población mundial reducidos en apenas 30 años. Aunque no haría falta ninguna guerra "convencional". Y a occidente me remito. Los resultados de la guerra cultural e ideológica que padecemos desde hace décadas están ahí: tasas de natalidad por los suelos, miles de abortos al año, etc. Ese es el resultado del feminismo y de la ideología modernista en general, mientras que las cifras de población se sostienen con los centeneras (o miles) de inmigrantes que traen los gobiernos occidentales. En Asia la situación, especialmente en países como China o Japón es similar (en cuanto a natalidad). Pero África es, a día de hoy, una bomba de relojería demográfica. Supongo que si quieren reducir la población les someterán a un proceso de lavado de cerebro similar al que hemos sufrido nosotros, pero con esteroides.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Nov 2020)

Long_Gamma dijo:


>



Mil gracias. Ahora toca masticarlo y conseguir digerirlo.


Un saludo.


----------



## Muttley (10 Nov 2020)

Del Twitter de silver chartist

$SILVER, $GOLD: A Repeat of '70s Run?

In 1970s bull-run #silver/#gold rose ~36x/25x, respectively

There is zero reason to believe that this bull-market won't exceed those returns

90% of the move comes in the last 10% of the time; ref '78-80

2020=1978, imo #GotPhysical

Silver
Look for a higher low to form above $22.63.
Clearing $26.25 sets the stage for a run towards the Aug $29.92 high
If* $22.63 were to fail, next support = $21.81. (Not expected)
Es decir, ve canal alcista hasta 26,25 y luego ataque, si no perfora resistencia, de nuevo abajo a 22,6$
Poco probable que perfore ese suelo. 





$1850 = Strong Support


----------



## Silver94 (11 Nov 2020)

Quitando la bajada del Lunes, parece que están aguantado bastante bien los empujones para abajo no? Veremos como termina la semana.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Nov 2020)

Lo que los arquitectos del ‘Gran Reseteo’ no quieren que entiendas sobre la economía


----------



## Muttley (11 Nov 2020)

Ventas de Monedas de oro de la USMint (eagles, buffalos, conmemorativas).
2019 vs 2020YTD


----------



## Daviot (12 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ventas de Monedas de oro de la USMint (eagles, buffalos, conmemorativas).
> 2019 vs 2020YTD
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 485431



Jodó me ha costado pillar la comparativa. O sea que el gráfico comienza en noviembre de 2019 y termina en octubre de 2020. Podían diferenciar por colores o algo las cifras del año 2019 y las del 2020 porque si no, uno no se entera.


----------



## Gusman (12 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Jodó me ha costado pillar la comparativa. O sea que el gráfico comienza en noviembre de 2019 y termina en octubre de 2020. Podían diferenciar por colores o algo las cifras del año 2019 y las del 2020 porque si no, uno no se entera.



Empieza en noviembre de 2018.


----------



## Daviot (12 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Empieza en noviembre de 2018.



Sí, correcto comienza a finales de 2018. Fallo mío.


----------



## Dadaria (12 Nov 2020)

- Standard Chartered está comprando toda la plata física que puede
- El BPI alcanza su record histórico en tenencia de swaps de oro papel
- El Comex haciendo listas negras con aquellos que demandan físico cuando se hunden los precios del papel, y que se sirven del ubs como broker para este tipo de operaciones en europa


----------



## Gusman (12 Nov 2020)

Video curioso:


Curioso como atrae a la gente la reliquia bárbara.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Video curioso:
> 
> 
> Curioso como atrae a la gente la reliquia bárbara.



Es físicamente imposible extraerlo, ya que el agujero tiene el tamaño justo para que la mano y el lingote entren y salgan por separado, pero que juntos no tengan hueco suficiente para salir . Es una versión de la vieja trampa bosquimana para atrapar monos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Nov 2020)

Me da curiosidad saber por qué el valor facial de una Filarmónica 2020 de plata es 1,50€ y el de una de oro 100€. En qué se han basado? No parece existir relación entre los valores faciales de la Eagle, Maple y Filarmónica.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Nov 2020)

Has probado a dividir 100/1,50 ?












*Otra penosa coincidencia*


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Has probado a dividir 100/1,50 ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 485806
> 
> ...


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Has probado a dividir 100/1,50 ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 485806
> 
> ...



No. Y?


----------



## Porestar (12 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Video curioso:
> 
> 
> Curioso como atrae a la gente la reliquia bárbara.



Si vais a buscarlo ya se lo llevaron


----------



## Porestar (12 Nov 2020)

Sí, el chino de arriba es Schwarzenegger...


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Nov 2020)

Otro tema es que el título del video dice "lingote de 20 Kg."

El oro posee mucha densidad, pero ese lingote debe ser estandar y como mucho pesará 12,5 Kgs.

Si pesara 20 Kgs y con ese angulo de ataque y limitación de movimiento, no lo levantaría casi nadie.


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Me da curiosidad saber por qué el valor facial de una Filarmónica 2020 de plata es 1,50€ y el de una de oro 100€. En qué se han basado? No parece existir relación entre los valores faciales de la Eagle, Maple y Filarmónica.



Las Britannia's son £2 la de plata, £100 la de oro, precio real £30+ la una, £1,800 la otra, dependiendo del año.


----------



## Porestar (12 Nov 2020)

Sí, el chino seguramente se pasó ahí un buen rato probando. No sé como pretendían que nadie se lo llevara sin poner reglas como la que comentas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Nov 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Las Britannia's son £2 la de plata, £100 la de oro, precio real £30+ la una, £1,800 la otra, dependiendo del año.



Bien, pero por qué el valor facial difiere tanto del valor real de mercado en todas?


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Bien, pero por qué el valor facial difiere tanto del valor real de mercado en todas?



Segun los silverbugs, de los cuales soy uno, para dar una falsa sensacion de bajo valor comparado con el FIAT. Si pusiesen 35£/plata y 1800£ en la de oro, estarian demasiado expuestos a las fluctuaciones, y revelarian el pastelazo de la inflacion dejandolo demasiado claro. Es solo una teoria.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Bien, pero por qué el valor facial difiere tanto del valor real de mercado en todas?



Es para detectar a la gente que no distingue valor y precio: salen corriendo cuando ven que les van a cobrar mucho más del "precio" que pone en la moneda.


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Nov 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Segun los silverbugs, de los cuales soy uno, para dar una falsa sensacion de bajo valor comparado con el FIAT. Si pusiesen 35£/plata y 1800£ en la de oro, estarian demasiado expuestos a las fluctuaciones, y revelarian el pastelazo de la inflacion dejandolo demasiado claro. Es solo una teoria.



Me parece una teoría razonable


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es para detectar a la gente que no distingue valor y precio: salen corriendo cuando ven que les van a cobrar mucho más del "precio" que pone en la moneda.



Esta teoría me parece menos razonable que la de @Suburban2. Para mí el valor es el precio/ tiempo. Para ti?


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Esta teoría me parece menos razonable que la de @Suburban2. Para mí el valor es el precio/ tiempo. Para ti?



A mi me parece bastante cabal tambien lo que ha dicho SPIELZEUG, es asi realmente, ten en cuenta que cuando las hemos estado comprando a mucho mas que el valor facial, si se lo comentamos al lego en la materia, te dicen ''Cojonudo, has comprao 10 peniques a £8, eres un puto genio!''


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Nov 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> A mi me parece bastante cabal tambien lo que ha dicho SPIELZEUG, es asi realmente, ten en cuenta que cuando las hemos estado comprando a mucho mas que el valor facial, si se lo comentamos al lego en la materia, te dicen ''Cojonudo, has comprao 10 peniques a £8, eres un puto genio!''



Claro y les interesa venderla sólo a los elegidos...


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Nov 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> A mi me parece bastante cabal tambien lo que ha dicho SPIELZEUG, es asi realmente, ten en cuenta que cuando las hemos estado comprando a mucho mas que el valor facial, si se lo comentamos al lego en la materia, te dicen ''Cojonudo, has comprao 10 peniques a £8, eres un puto genio!''



De todas maneras no comparto la creencia habitual, de que las cosas tienen un valor intrínseco. El valor es una apreciación subjetiva de una expectativa futura.


----------



## Suburban2 (12 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> De todas maneras no comparto la creencia habitual, de que las cosas tienen un valor intrínseco. El valor es una apreciación subjetiva de una expectativa futura.



Si, pero dentro de esa expectacion subjetiva tambien hay factores, y naturalmente, es una apuesta como inversion. El valor mas intrinseco es cuando estes desesperado por algo y lo necesites mas que nada. Mi apuesta es plata vs fiat, la expectativa de ver al FIAT comprometido y perjudicado por decisiones cada vez mas desacertadas y mas en la linea de su devaluacion


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Nov 2020)

Es más divertida esta moneda con la que pretendían solucionar el problema de la deuda. Volvieron a proponerla en marzo de este año. El valor facial es el valor real, valor=precio:

Trillion-dollar coin - Wikipedia

O nos trolean o nos gobiernan necios que se creen sus propias trampas. Ambas opciones son terribles...


----------



## mr_nobody (12 Nov 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Las Britannia's son £2 la de plata, £100 la de oro, precio real £30+ la una, £1,800 la otra, dependiendo del año.



por lo que la relación plata-oro debería ser 1:50 (£2:£100) y en la actualidad esta a 1:75 (£18:£1431)


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (12 Nov 2020)

Alguien tiene el libro de Mike Maloney sobre invertir en oro? Aunque sea en inglés.

Agradecería de corazón si alguien me lo pasara.

Gracias de antebrazo, hamijos.


----------



## Crisógono (12 Nov 2020)

*Aquí te dejo este enlace. No es el libro pero te puede ayudar.


Estas Son Las 10 Principales Razones Por Las Que Debería Tener Oro*

Como Mike Maloney ha dicho muchas veces antes, la crisis económica de 2008 fue sólo un bache en el camino hacia el evento principal. Él cree que antes del final de esta década habrá una crisis económica tan grande que eclipsará el crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión posterior.

Como señala Maloney, "la mejor inversión que tendrá que realizar en su vida es su propia educación financiera".

Me ha parecido interesante este artículo en el que Mike Maloney en el que explica las 10 principales razones para comprar oro y plata en orden descendente. Como es muy extenso, he procurado resumirlo dejando lo más importante.

*10.- Las divisas de todo el mundo son fiat y las monedas fiat siempre acaban valiendo cero.

9.- El estado actual de la economía global.

8.- Crisis de divisas / Nuevo Sistema Monetario Mundial.

7.- El oro y la plata vienen con una garantía del Banco Central.

6.- Todo lo demás son inversiones asustadizas.

5.- Psicología del mercado.

4.- Esta vez sí que es diferente.

3.- El oro y la plata deberían tener un poder adquisitivo mucho mayor.

2.- Resumen de las razones 10 a la 3... todo está sucediendo al mismo tiempo y es global.

1.- Duermo mejor.

Enlace: 10 Razones para comprar oro*


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Nov 2020)

¿Maloney no era aquel que decía en allá por el 2011, que el oro alcanzaría los 15000$ Antes de acabar la década?


----------



## Crisógono (12 Nov 2020)

Creo que sí...

Aún queda mes y medio para que termine 2020!!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (12 Nov 2020)

Crisógono dijo:


> *Aquí te dejo este enlace. No es el libro pero te puede ayudar.
> 
> 
> Estas Son Las 10 Principales Razones Por Las Que Debería Tener Oro*
> ...



Gracias. No es el libro, pero casi.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Nov 2020)

Crisógono dijo:


> Creo que sí...
> 
> Aún queda mes y medio para que termine 2020!!



Si, todo es posible. También decía yo hace un rato que era físicamente imposible sacar ese adoquín de la urna, y llega un Hồ Chí Minh y lo saca...


----------



## Jacda (12 Nov 2020)

Otro video curioso: como hacen una cadena de un kilo de oro en Cuba


----------



## estupeharto (12 Nov 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Alguien tiene el libro de Mike Maloney sobre invertir en oro? Aunque sea en inglés.
> 
> Agradecería de corazón si alguien me lo pasara.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo, hamijos.



Lo tengo en inglés y español, dime cómo te lo paso y si alguien más lo quiere idem


----------



## estupeharto (13 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo tengo en inglés y español, dime cómo te lo paso y si alguien más lo quiere idem



Añado link. burMM Luego lo borraré.
Aunque creo que éste el propio Maloney lo daba gratis en su página pero en inglés.

En inglis
burMM En


----------



## nedantes (13 Nov 2020)

Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## estupeharto (13 Nov 2020)

Es de lectura amena. Aunque yo lo escuché. 
Con esta app "Voice Aloud Reader"
Va muy bien, se puede cambiar la velocidad, te guarda el punto de lectura, etc.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (13 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Añado link. burMM Luego lo borraré.
> Aunque creo que éste el propio Maloney lo daba gratis en su página pero en inglés.
> 
> En inglis
> burMM En



Mil gracias!


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo no conozco los "tramos" ni las resistencias a la alza ni a la baja, eso se lo dejo a los expertos que aquí tenemos muchos y muy buenos (que cada vez se pasan menos, todo sea dicho) pero con una caída de 100 en un día no me extrañaría que el viernes la onza estuviera a 1500 dolores.





TomBolillo dijo:


> He visto 1500 y pensando que eran EUR he dicho "Bah, pero si ya está en 1570" pero luego al terminar de leer he visto que no, que son dólares...





Jake el perro dijo:


> Eso es jugar fuerte, 1500 dólares sería un cataclismo áureo





L'omertá dijo:


> Tío, 94,70 $ de bajada en medio día, ¿después de lo que estamos viendo en los últimos meses, tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo, en serio te extrañaría que pasase?



Pero es que bajar a 1500 USD...

Yo para el inicio de semana lo veo en 1910 - 1920 USD y luego colleja que te pego a probar de nuevo el soporte de 1850 USD que tocó está semana. Es mi comentario cuñao' del fin de semana. Pero aún así algo más comedido. Pero es que soltar 1500$ y quedarse así tan pancho 

Te has ganado el título del rumanillo del oro


----------



## Daviot (14 Nov 2020)

Eh, que la semana que viene es la nº 47 donde estadísticamente suele bajar un poco.


----------



## tristezadeclon (14 Nov 2020)

*Rusia solicita que el Fondo Nacional de Riqueza pueda invertir en metales preciosos.*
Author of the article:





Reuters

Publishing date:
Nov 13, 2020 • Last Updated 21 hours ago • 1 minute read
*Article content*
MOSCOW —

El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia ha propuesto permitir que parte de su Fondo Nacional de Riqueza (NWF) se invierta en metales preciosos, según el proyecto de ley publicado el viernes.

El ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, había dicho anteriormente que estaba a favor de este plan, y el año pasado dijo que veía al oro como más sostenible a largo plazo que los activos del mercado financiero.

La legislación propone una enmienda a un artículo en el código presupuestario de Rusia sobre cómo se administra el fondo, que agregaría metales preciosos a la lista de activos financieros en los que puede invertir. Esto incluye moneda extranjera y deuda en otros países y organizaciones financieras internacionales.

El Fondo Nacional de Riqueza, que está diseñado para ayudar a equilibrar el sistema de pensiones y almacena parte de los ingresos de Rusia de las exportaciones de petróleo, tenía un valor de $ 167,6 mil millones al 1 de noviembre, según datos del Ministerio de Finanzas. (Reporte de Darya Korsunskaya; escrito por Alexander Marrow. Editado por Jane Merriman)


Russia seeks to allow National Wealth Fund to invest in precious metals


----------



## mk73 (14 Nov 2020)

Anuminas dijo:


> MI experiencia es que se venden muy mal, si es para invertir en plata lo mas barato son las 100 pesetas de plata que se venden a peso de plata, es lo que mas vendo



Si, la verdad es que las de 100 pesetas à lotes tienen muy buena salida. Sólo hay que ver anuncios de lote de 50 o 100 monedas de esas y en un chasquido se han vendido. 
Los duros de batalla también los veo una muy buena elección para comprar plata '' económica '' . Salen igual a lotes y la gente va a por ellos. 
Yo personalmente me quedo con el duro por llevar una mejor aleación, 900mls. Pero me parecen las dos monedas una buena apuesta.


----------



## Tolagu (14 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Eh, que la semana que viene es la nº 47 donde estadísticamente suele bajar un poco.



Ojo, que a mi las tablas me dicen lo contrario.......




Pero vamos, que las estadísticas están para lo que están. Para casi nada, por que a la Plata la influyen 50 mil cositas. Un mosquito que estornude en surinam y la plata se hostia.


----------



## Daviot (14 Nov 2020)

Pues yo me guiaba por este gráfico que colgaste hace poco donde marca la semana 47 en rojo. 

Refleja el número de veces que ha subido cada semana desde el 2000 hasta hoy. En verde cuando ha sido más de un 60%, de los años, en azul cuando lo ha hecho entre un 40-60% de los años y en rojo cuando lo ha hecho menos de un 40%. 







De todas formas tengo entendido que en diciembre también estadísticamente puede haber alguna rebaja aunque no venga reflejado en ese gráfico.


----------



## Tolagu (15 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues yo me guiaba por este gráfico que colgaste hace poco donde marca la semana 47 en rojo.
> 
> Refleja el número de veces que ha subido cada semana desde el 2000 hasta hoy. En verde cuando ha sido más de un 60%, de los años, en azul cuando lo ha hecho entre un 40-60% de los años y en rojo cuando lo ha hecho menos de un 40%.
> 
> ...



@Daviot en parte llevas razón. Lo que pasa que con apenas 19 sucesos.....

El gráfico reflejaría la probabilidad de que suba. Y en la 47 es del 40%. Sin embargo el neto de los 20 años es positivo. La paco interpretación sería que aún siendo más probable que baje, si baja será por poco, ya que la media del los 19 años anteriores es positiva. Ha subido 8 veces con una media del 2,981% y ha bajado 12 veces con una media del -1,51%. Pero insisto que con tan pocos sucesos esto no es más que un juego.

Con respecto a Diciembre, yo estoy estudiando el tramo que va de la semana 50 a la 8 del año que viene. Pero también hay una cosa que me escama. Y es que en las tres veces que ha habido semana 53, ha sido con pérdidas. Y este año la tenemos.




A mi hay un montón de cosas que me tienen un poco desconcertado. El comportamiento de los índices usanos lo veo injustificado. Quizás es por desconocimiento y realmente Trump no tiene una puta posibilidad de ser presidente, pero, cuando menos es un riesgo el bloqueo que existe en al menos un mes. Quizás el recuento de Georgia esta semana aclare las cosas. Otra cosa que me escama es el comportamiento de los bonos usanos a 10 y 30 años. Y por último el Bitcoin. Sigo sin entender cómo pueden ver refugio en el Bitcoin. Es algo que no comprendo. Para especular con riesgo elevado es la hostia, pero vamos, que refugio no aporta una mierda. Y ahí está, a puntito de irse a máximos históricos. Unos cuantos se van a pillar pero bien.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> @Daviot en parte llevas razón. Lo que pasa que con apenas 19 sucesos.....
> 
> El gráfico reflejaría la probabilidad de que suba. Y en la 47 es del 38%. Sin embargo el neto de los 20 años es positivo. La paco interpretación sería que aún siendo más probable que baje, si baja será por poco, ya que la media del los 19 años anteriores es positiva. Ha subido 8 veces con una media del 2,981% y ha bajado 11 veces con una media del -1,602%. Pero insisto que con tan pocos sucesos esto no es más que un juego.
> 
> ...



Coincido en todo. Cada vez veo el oro y la plata más baratos en terminos relativos.




Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (15 Nov 2020)

La pregunta del millón, ¿cuándo colapsarán los BC?. 4 indicadores adelantados.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Nov 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> ....
> Y por último el Bitcoin. Sigo sin entender cómo pueden ver refugio en el Bitcoin. Es algo que no comprendo. Para especular con riesgo elevado es la hostia, pero vamos, que refugio no aporta una mierda. Y ahí está, a puntito de irse a máximos históricos. Unos cuantos se van a pillar pero bien.



Dicen que es refugio porque quieren que entre más gente y se revalorice su apuesta.
Algunos se lo creerán y todo, esos pueden perder más.

Le dan mucha importancia a que lo pueden llevar en un usb. Pero parece que el resto de adversidades ni se las imaginan.
Al final se pueden encontrar con un gran timo en un usb. Que les aproveche.


----------



## Tichy (16 Nov 2020)

Bien cierto. Es lo que venía a comentar. Últimamente a la mínima noticia con un titular que contenga "vacuna" y "9x%", llueven las hostias al oro y la plata.


----------



## Gusman (16 Nov 2020)

.999 Como los MPs.


----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien cierto. Es lo que venía a comentar. Últimamente a la mínima noticia con un titular que contenga "vacuna" y "9x%", llueven las hostias al oro y la plata.



Son ostias no sostenibles, de momento.
No pueden con ellas, cae en la noticia y en la semana recuperan bastante.
Ahora la plata en niveles de apertura USA de este viernes pasado y el oro unos 10$ del precio de ese mismo día/hora. 
No hay vacuna que frene los QE y el daño que YA se ha hecho a la economía mundial.


----------



## angel220 (16 Nov 2020)

Corregirme si me equivoco, si las bolsas y el bitcoin suben como no hay quien las pare, el oro baja, la plata baja, por que va a salir la vacuna, quiere decirse que la vacuna hará que las deudas nacionales se paguen solas? que los BCes dejen de imprimir? los intereses bancarios suban a positivo? que los pobres sean ricos y consuman a diestro y siniestro?, que la energía sea mas barata? el hambre desaparecerá? etc etc y toda la recuperación y mas desde que apareció el virus, todo esto en un año dos máximo no? o me estoy perdiendo algo


----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2020)

Dos lecciones en una

1- Resultados de una economía bolivariana con precios intervenidos.

2- Inflación y sus efectos en los productos de compra básicos.
Pero comida hay: Supermercados a rebosar con productos que solo la casta puede comprar.

La inflación y los altos precios en Venezuela dejan las tiendas llenas pero las despensas vacías

Como cambiarían las cosas si las familias que salen en el reportaje tuvieran oro y plata, que evidentemente no se comen. Uso práctico del oro y plata, protegido por plomo por supuesto.


----------



## Gusman (16 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Dos lecciones en una
> 
> 1- Resultados de una economía bolivariana con precios intervenidos.
> 
> ...



El tema es el plomo. Con unas toneladas de ese metal tan barato se solucionaban muchos de los problemas.


----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Son ostias no sostenibles, de momento.
> No pueden con ellas, cae en la noticia y en la semana recuperan bastante.
> Ahora la plata en niveles de apertura USA de este viernes pasado y el oro unos 10$ del precio de ese mismo día/hora.
> No hay vacuna que frene los QE y el daño que YA se ha hecho a la economía mundial.



Me autocito.
Oro ya en verde. Un dólar por encima de su cierre del viernes noche.
Plata perdiendo un 0,43%, 0,11$ respecto a su cierre del viernes noche.
Esto lo que hay señores.

Edito: una hora después ambos en verde.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Nov 2020)

Pues deseo concedido. Con la vacuna y todo, el Oro ahora mismo ha recuperado lo perdido, y subiendo.


----------



## borgar (16 Nov 2020)

Esto ha sido un cachondeo. No saben como reanimar al muerto.

Los cientos de miles de millones de dolares metidos por los bancos centrales occidentales estos 2 últimos lunes han debido ser apoteósicos.

Y China esperando pacientemente a que la rana se cueza a fuego lento para comprar de rebajas. Ahora mismo pueden comprar toda Europa, pero para qué pagar algo de dinero cuando dentro de unos meses pueden comprarlo casi gratis.

Por lo menos los metales no han bajado, aunque la lógica diría.... perdón, que estamos en tiempos ilógicos.

Lo gracioso es que en Usa se han dado unas elecciones fraudulentas por ambos partidos donde el perdedor será recordado como el primer presidente de USA en 100 años que no ha iniciado una guerra y el ganador como "el senil que nos llevó a la peor crisis de la historia"....

En el futuro nos verán como una sociedad analfabeta funcional.


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Nov 2020)

Yo me espero al próximo lunes a ver cuál nueva vacuna sacan. Apuesto a que esta vez saldrá Maduro anunciando una vacuna libertadora con efectividad Maple Leaf (99,999 %)


----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo me espero al próximo lunes a ver cuál nueva vacuna sacan. Apuesto a que esta vez saldrá Maduro anunciando una vacuna libertadora con efectividad Maple Leaf (99,999 %)



Voto por Mercadona.
Vacuna anticovid Deliplus-Hacendado.
Por supuesto con un 99% de efectividad y sin necesidad de refrigeración que viene pasteurizada.
La llamaran Voodoo. 
Va a revivir hasta a Abengoa


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2020)

Goldman, Citi See Dollar Sliding In 2021, Plunging As Much As 20%


----------



## estupeharto (16 Nov 2020)

Anda que cualquiera se la pone ....
Como el chiste.... póntela tú que a mí me da la risa....


No te equivocas, es asín, es la vacuna 99 en 1, todo volverá a funcionar.....

Qué tontos eramos preocupándonos ...

Por cierto, buena señal ir en el equipo contrario a todo este bluff que sube



angel220 dijo:


> Corregirme si me equivoco, si las bolsas y el bitcoin suben como no hay quien las pare, el oro baja, la plata baja, por que va a salir la vacuna, quiere decirse que la vacuna hará que las deudas nacionales se paguen solas? que los BCes dejen de imprimir? los intereses bancarios suban a positivo? que los pobres sean ricos y consuman a diestro y siniestro?, que la energía sea mas barata? el hambre desaparecerá? etc etc y toda la recuperación y mas desde que apareció el virus, todo esto en un año dos máximo no? o me estoy perdiendo algo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Nov 2020)

Yo apuesto por el producto nacional.....la de aqui estara realacionada con algun palito....chupa chups, fregona, futbolin......no sé.....palito-cuna...de palito y vacuna.....


----------



## Forcopula (17 Nov 2020)

Viendo las gráficas parece que cae el dolar en lugar de subir el oro, no?


----------



## Gusman (17 Nov 2020)

La manía que tienen algunos de acumular cosas inservibles en casa. Debe ser el síndrome de "Diógenes"

Un francés hereda una casa y encuentra 100 kilos de oro escondidos en los muebles

Se que es una noticia de 2016.


----------



## Erzam (17 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Voto por Mercadona.
> Vacuna anticovid Deliplus-Hacendado.



Delipus- Hacendaño


----------



## Orooo (17 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> La manía que tienen algunos de acumular cosas inservibles en casa. Debe ser el síndrome de "Diógenes"
> 
> Un francés hereda una casa y encuentra 100 kilos de oro escondidos en los muebles
> 
> Se que es una noticia de 2016.




El estado se queda con el 45%...

Pensaba que era españa un pais de mierda. Veo que la cosa es global.


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> La manía que tienen algunos de acumular cosas inservibles en casa. Debe ser el síndrome de "Diógenes"
> 
> Un francés hereda una casa y encuentra 100 kilos de oro escondidos en los muebles
> 
> Se que es una noticia de 2016.



Pues que torpe el tio, que esto fuese "noticia" fue un error increíble. Si me pasa a mi, no se entera ni Dios. 45 kilos a tomar por culo...


----------



## frankie83 (17 Nov 2020)

Orooo dijo:


> El estado se queda con el 45%...
> 
> Pensaba que era españa un pais de mierda. Veo que la cosa es global.



No es global, hay paises mejores y peores en este aspecto como en todos.


----------



## Dadaria (17 Nov 2020)

Que curioso, que suelen ser las democracias, como la masónica francesa, las que imponen una fiscalidad asfixiante a cambio de servicios de mierda, o que no se ofrecen bajo excusas de lo más variopintas (ejem, sanidad pública), mientras que esas monarquías supuestamente absolutistas contaban con un estado y un marco fiscal que comparado con el actual sería de risa.


----------



## FranMen (17 Nov 2020)

Steelman Escribo aquí que sé que sigues este hilo, puedes profundizar en esta noticia 
La deuda pública marca un nuevo récord en septiembre

A mí me llama la atención, aparte de la cifra en si, que 1,3 billones sea un 114% del PIB, imagino que será respecto al de 2019
Me llama la atención que sean cifras al acabar septiembre, todavía quedan tres meses de empeoria a sumar 
Todo esto con maquillaje incluido 
Estamos peor que Grecia cuando fueron los men in black. Aquí no creo que vengan, entre otras cosas para no contagiarse.
Con impresora europea se puede estirar un poco más la goma pero Hungría y Polonia están por romper la baraja (imagino que será un farol independentistas style para obtener réditos)
Como dices en tu blog, la gente no lee, el que lee mira los titulares y los números tan grandes no entran en su cabeza que más da un billón, dos billones o tres


----------



## bondiappcc (17 Nov 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Pues que torpe el tio, que esto fuese "noticia" fue un error increíble. Si me pasa a mi, no se entera ni Dios. 45 kilos a tomar por culo...



No te extrañe que en realidad hubiera más. Pero el gozoso descubridor declara 45 y así todo el mundo queda contento.


----------



## antorob (17 Nov 2020)

Hola FranMen.

En esta noticia se aclara un poco el PIB que utilizan para calcular la deuda de 2020.

La deuda pública de España creció en 9.700 millones en septiembre y escala hasta el 114% del PIB, en máximos de 118 años

La deuda de 1,3 billones equivale al 114%, lo que nos da un PIB de 1,146 billones para 2020.

En cambio la deuda de 2019 acabó en 1,18 billones que supone el 95,5% del PIB de 2019, que haciendo una sencilla regla de tres es 1,235 billones. Por lo tanto el gobierno (o el Banco de España) estima una caída de 1,235 billones a 1,147 billones para 2020.

Les da igual. La deuda se financia sin problemas por que está el BCE detrás. No hace falta que compre directamente la deuda emitida, ya lo hace después a los bancos encargados de recogerla de las propias subastas. Además esperan esos 72.000 millones a fondo perdido (ya sabemos que no son netos, pero lo venden como si lo fueran).

No solo eso, la deuda es la PDE, la de protocolo de déficit excesivo. Se utiliza para homologarla con el resto de Europa y no mezclar churras con merinas, pero la deuda real del estado español, se obtiene de restar a los pasivos totales 1,88 billones a fin del primer semestre de 2020, los pasivos que se prestan las distintas administraciones entre si (267.664 millones).

El total sería. 1,886.411 - 267.664 = 1,618.747

La diferencia está en los créditos comerciales y no comerciales de las distintas administraciones que no computan en el PDE.

https://www.bde.es/webbde/es/estadis/infoest/a1104.pdf

Personalmente y en función de los comentarios de varios años, van a aplicar tabla rasa después de ¿vencer? el coronavirus.

¿En que consiste?.

Tras el virus dirán que como consecuencia de las numerosas ayudas para salvar España, se necesita un esfuerzo de los que más tienen e implantarán un impuesto del 10% o 20% al total del patrimonio (supongo que existirá un mínimo exento). También para ayudar a todos aquellos que no tuvieran bastante dinero o reservas, aplicarán una RBU , con el objetivo de establecer un mínimo básico para sobrevivir. Para ayudar a este desembolso será indispensable la ayuda de los ¿ricos?. También hay que financiar la transición renovable para salvar el planeta del calentamiento global. Según la presidenta del BCE en sus años mozos, este impuesto será temporal, hasta que el endeudamiento estatal llegue a cifras aceptables.

Esto se hará en toda Europa y ya veremos si todo el mundo, más adelante.

Como veis lo tienen todo pensado. "El gran reinicio".

Por supuesto, todo esto desde mi punto de vista.

Saludos.

PD. Para que nadie se escape están pensando en la moneda digital, aunque la excusa sea otra. Lagarde tiene la corazonada? de que en dos o tres años , tendremos el euro digital.

Por supuesto una RBU, permite muchas cosas, como ¿obligar? a vacunar, implantar microchips, etc.

Klaus Schwab: Great Reset Will "Lead To Fusion Of Our Physical, Digital, & Biological Identity"


----------



## FranMen (17 Nov 2020)

Creo que por ahí van los tiros. Ya he dicho varias veces que quieren hacer mesa limpia.
La deuda de 2019, si no me equivoco, más o menos se equilibra con los depósitos en los bancos. Queda por saquear la propiedad: las PYMES están cayendo por si solas con lo que se quitan competencia y las viviendas que en España suponen un buen pellizco y forma de ahorro dan para unos años más de endeudamiento. Sería interesante conocer el valor actual de los bienes inmuebles, dividirlo ¿entre 2? y con eso calcular cuántos años más nos podríamos endeudar a ¿un 10% anual?


----------



## angel220 (17 Nov 2020)

Antorob, esto que dices me da miedo y no te digo que no lo piense. Pero ya se quienes van a ser los que paguen ese 10 o 20, alguno pasara de pagar a cobrar la RBU. (dependiendo donde este el corte) y el 80% del resto jodidos Y como no va ser una tabla rasa par toda europa si no que dependerá de los paises y su deuda dios nos coja confesados. Y seguramente no vayan a por patrimonio mas bien irán a por el liquido (y quien tiene el liquido, la masa,los grandes son iliquidos muchos) sin contar la vivienda habitual claro que a unos vale 2 millones(el resto de casas a nombre de la sociedad) y a otros por el mismo concepto 100k. Y no sigo por que miedo me da solo el pensarlo, por que el corte no lo pondrán en 1 o 2 millones si no deberá ser mas bajo para pillar mas cacho, o directamente un 10 o 20 de todas las cuentas con un corte bajo y menos que vayan a por patrimonio (acciones, tierras, valor de empresas cuadros, joyas, barcos, diamantes, oro, pieles y largo etc etc) no creo que se muerdan entre ellos. En total quien va emprender después nadie, si tenias 4 y te quitan 1 que ilusión te queda. Solo vivirán las pagas aseguradas y buenas que para eso es el rescate no nos engañemos, muchos a la calle aun delos que piensen que las tienen mas o menos fijas y a vivir de lo ahorrado menos la quita y después con RBU, quien va mandar aun hijo a estudiar, con una RBU, quien se va ha poder comprar una lavadora cuando se rompa o ir al dentista, pero ni dios abrirá un comercio ni una empresa ,el autónomo será un rara avis, las que queden medianas hasta que desaparezcan y todo para los grandes conglomerados. Y si se hace sera solo en Europa,que va ha seguir pagando todos los inventos como el rico que se cree, e igual algún pais suelto asiático tipo Japón o algún sudamaericano suelto, pero no a nivel mundial Miedo me da todo.
Pd: cuanto pensáis que puede llegar ese gran movimiento? os agradecería sacarais cada uno vuestra bola de cristal. Un saludo y suerte que falta hace


¿En que consiste?.

Tras el virus dirán que como consecuencia de las numerosas ayudas para salvar España, se necesita un esfuerzo de los que más tienen e implantarán un impuesto del 10% o 20% al total del patrimonio (supongo que existirá un mínimo exento). También para ayudar a todos aquellos que no tuvieran bastante dinero o reservas, aplicarán una RBU , con el objetivo de establecer un mínimo básico para sobrevivir. Para ayudar a este desembolso será indispensable la ayuda de los ¿ricos?. También hay que financiar la transición renovable para salvar el planeta del calentamiento global. Según la presidenta del BCE en sus años mozos, este impuesto será temporal, hasta que el endeudamiento estatal llegue a cifras aceptables.

Esto se hará en toda Europa y ya veremos si todo el mundo, más adelante.

Como veis lo tienen todo pensado. "El gran reinicio".

Por supuesto, todo esto desde mi punto de vista.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Nov 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Antorob, esto que dices me da miedo y no te digo que no lo piense. Pero ya se quienes van a ser los que paguen ese 10 o 20, alguno pasara de pagar a cobrar la RBU. (dependiendo donde este el corte) y el 80% del resto jodidos Y como no va ser una tabla rasa par toda europa si no que dependerá de los paises y su deuda dios nos coja confesados. Y seguramente no vayan a por patrimonio mas bien irán a por el liquido (y quien tiene el liquido, la masa,los grandes son iliquidos muchos) sin contar la vivienda habitual claro que a unos vale 2 millones(el resto de casas a nombre de la sociedad) y a otros por el mismo concepto 100k. Y no sigo por que miedo me da solo el pensarlo, por que el corte no lo pondrán en 1 o 2 millones si no deberá ser mas bajo para pillar mas cacho, o directamente un 10 o 20 de todas las cuentas con un corte bajo y menos que vayan a por patrimonio (acciones, tierras, valor de empresas cuadros, joyas, barcos, diamantes, oro, pieles y largo etc etc) no creo que se muerdan entre ellos. En total quien va emprender después nadie, si tenias 4 y te quitan 1 que ilusión te queda. Solo vivirán las pagas aseguradas y buenas que para eso es el rescate no nos engañemos, muchos a la calle aun delos que piensen que las tienen mas o menos fijas y a vivir de lo ahorrado menos la quita y después con RBU, quien va mandar aun hijo a estudiar, con una RBU, quien se va ha poder comprar una lavadora cuando se rompa o ir al dentista, pero ni dios abrirá un comercio ni una empresa ,el autónomo será un rara avis, las que queden medianas hasta que desaparezcan y todo para los grandes conglomerados. Miedo me da todo.
> 
> 
> ¿En que consiste?.
> ...



No creáis que me estoy inventando nada.

De 2013.

El FMI sugiere aplicar una quita a las familias para reducir deuda pública

De 2020.

El FMI insta a gobiernos a aplicar impuestos sobre el patrimonio.

Saludos.

PD. Ya no se callan nada.

Macron en esta entrevista, empieza a hablar de recursos finitos y exceso de población. 

*"En una entrevista con el Groupe d'Études Géopolitiques, Macron ha pedido una revisión de los sistemas sociales y económicos, porque los cambios demográficos y otros problemas requerirán nuevas formas de distribuir los recursos finitos".

Macron aborda la escasez de recursos.*


----------



## angel220 (17 Nov 2020)

Si me lo creo
Lo que me hace gracias es lo de impuesto para reducir la deuda ,otra vez vendiendo lo de viviendo por encima de nuestras posibilidades, y además con intereses (la quita)esto es de locos y sigue todo igual o peor


----------



## kikepm (17 Nov 2020)

timi dijo:


> La pregunta del millón, ¿cuándo colapsarán los BC?. 4 indicadores adelantados.



Este artículo es brutal.


----------



## Muttley (18 Nov 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> Este artículo es brutal.



Es simplemente acojonante.
Lo vuelvo a pegar aqui, porque es para imprimirlo y pegarlo en la nevera.

La pregunta del millón, ¿cuándo colapsarán los BC?. 4 indicadores adelantados.

Los 4 jinetes del Apocalipsis tal y como expone con maestría @antorob son complementarios y se retroalimentan unos a otros, magnificando efectos. Una vez caiga una ficha de domino, las demás van detrás sin remedio.

1) La inflación del 4% es directamente proporcional a las tasas de interés nacionales.
A más tasa de interés, más inflación.
A más tasa interés mayor es la purga de deuda. Básicamente es meter en una picadora de carne toda actividad económica de la que solo los negocios o sujetos individuales más solventes y con cash “sano” podrían sobrevivir.
Ej. Solo cash sano y una holgadisima posición económica pueden exponerse a prestamos con tasas de interés del 12% y garantías draconianas.
Esto es paro y pobreza.

2)Precio del petróleo. Esto es valor energético, es decir en vez de $ o € la unidad de medida es el Julio (SI).
Este factor es directamente proporcional a 1) ya que a mayor precio del petróleo, es decir a mayor coste en Fiat de cada J, la inflación sube (el coste de “la vida” sube).
Aceptando el peak oil en 2018....la extracción se debe reducir paulatinamente. Con lo que el cambio udfiat/J está presionada al alza.

3) Dólar index.
Estamos viendo día tras día la enorme correlación que hay entre oro/plata (es decir como unidad de reserva de energía en 4) y a su vez relacionado con 2), a través del coste de extracción que se basa en precio del petróleo) y un dólar débil.
Dólar débil, sube oro y plata. Es automático. Siendo puristas el $ se deprecia como activo el oro y la plata como dinero puro de reserva pueden comprar más dólares. Y eso a su vez se relaciona con el QE y la impresión sin freno ues to que hay más $ en el mercado para comorar.
La conexión con 1) está clara. O bien través de la conexión expuesta en 2) o bien a la más intuitiva de: Quien va a prestar dinero sabiendo que si se presta hoy 100ud fiat para comprar un bien, y ese mismo bien mañana “vale“ 1000ud fiat, el préstamo se devuelve de forma inmediata. Cuanto tiene que ser la tasa de interés para compensar este desastre? Siempre superior a la inflación para que el prestamista gane y arriesgue.

4) Precio de la plata
Un recurso cada más escaso y que necesita una mayor energía para ser extraído.
Esto se amplifica si además el cambio J por ud fiat se dispara según 2).
Que se magnifica aún más con una ud fiat debilitada en 3) al tener la plata (y el oro) una doble característica:
ser reserva energética y de valor AL MISMO TIEMPO. Más Fiat y más J por cada onza.
Y que se transforma en una bomba termonuclear con el efecto de lo anterior en 1).

Quiero que mi plata suba a 50 en 2021?
Yo soy feliz con que se quede en los 35.
Eso significa que 1), 2), y 3) aún están bajo control.
Que aún queda mundo.


----------



## cuidesemele (18 Nov 2020)

A mi un amigo, lo de la quita a las familias, me lo explico muy facil: Estas en una habitacion con 20 tios pasando hambre, hace 2 dias que no comen. Tu tienes un bocata en tus manos de bacon, tomate, lechuga, queso, calentito, que rezuma por los lados y invade la habitacion de un olor embriagador.

Adivina el final...


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Nov 2020)

Shelton Fed nomination fails key Senate procedure vote, possibly ending her chances

It was too good to be true...

Esta señora era demasiado peligrosa.
Las familias de Wall St todavia estan al mando y trabajando en la transicion monetaria al distributed ledger

Plus ça change...


----------



## CANILLAS (18 Nov 2020)

Una ventana al futuro.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Nov 2020)

Ya lo creo que tienen el "RESET" preparado y bien preparado... lo que la gente no se da cuenta es de las CONSECUENCIAS de aplicar tal o cual medida de "rescate" o "buenista" supuestamente para la población... a cambio de la mano llegarán al brazo y si no al tiempo... por ejemplo, el ser beneficiario de una RBU puede servir perfectamente como excusa para:

- obligarte a que sea exclusivamente en digital: una cuenta de la que no puedas sacar efectivo y debas pagar sólo con tarjeta para controlar supuestamente que es para sufragar gastos esenciales: comida, suministros, alquiler, etc. y no te lo gastas en drojas, alcohol y teles gigantes... que te podrán bloquear inmediatamente si detectan uso/gastos "indebidos"....

- utilizar autenticación biométrica, ocular, digital o facial para pagar de forma que sea sólo el beneficiario el que gaste y no "venda" la tarjeta de pago.

Así controlarán cómo, cuándo, dónde y en qué gastas tu dinero (que "graciosamente" te regalan... a cambio de tu privacidad y controlar tu vida por supuesto) información valiosísima para cualquier BoBierno... a eso le sumas la app COVID y todas las medidas de restricción de movimientos y ausencia de privacidad que están aplicando con la excusa de la "plandemia" y tienes el kit completo de control social que ni soñarían en la novela 1984...

Es más, seguramente acabarán prohibiendo el uso de efectivo o al menos penalizándolo enormemente con la excusa del dinero negro y tal (mentira, como si no hubiera "tarjetas black", cuentas en paraísos fiscales, testaferros y su puta madre para que los de siempre sigan mangando con sus trólares 100% digitales....)

El colofón será que cuando apliquen las medidas duras de reorganización económica, quitas, nuevas monedas digitales, etc. que implicarán grandes sacrificios sociales con total seguridad que tienen pensadas desde hace años la población estará lo suficientemente cogida por los huevos para que no pueda resistirse sin verse fuera del "Sistema" (en la indigencia prácticamente y sin poder comprar nada o moverse al campo/ser autosuficiente) a no ser por supuesto que seas de la minoría tana (al Poder siempre le ha interesado tener minorías fuera del Sistema identificadas y controladas... para cuando hay que hacer cosas sucias fuera del Sistema sin mancharse las manos...)

En fin pilarín, nada nuevo cara al sol, vaya década que nos espera....


----------



## estupeharto (18 Nov 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ya lo creo que tienen el "RESET" preparado y bien preparado... lo que la gente no se da cuenta es de las CONSECUENCIAS de aplicar tal o cual medida de "rescate" o "buenista" supuestamente para la población... a cambio de la mano llegarán al brazo y si no al tiempo... por ejemplo, el ser beneficiario de una RBU puede servir perfectamente como excusa para:
> 
> - obligarte a que sea exclusivamente en digital: una cuenta de la que no puedas sacar efectivo y debas pagar sólo con tarjeta para controlar supuestamente que es para sufragar gastos esenciales: comida, suministros, alquiler, etc. y no te lo gastas en drojas, alcohol y teles gigantes... que te podrán bloquear inmediatamente si detectan uso/gastos "indebidos"....
> 
> ...



Pero si dices estas cosas la mayoría te llama terraplanista-negacionista-facha-machista-racista-heteropatriarcalblanco-conspiranoico


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero si dices estas cosas la mayoría te llama terraplanista-negacionista-facha-machista-racista-heteropatriarcalblanco-conspiranoico



Por eso interesa tanto dividir a la gente en blanco/negro, facha/rojo, etc., el ejemplo está en este mismo foro que como no comulgues al 100% sin fisuras con una postura automáticamente te tachan de que eres de la contraria sin posibilidad alguna de matices o peros...

En mi caso por ejemplo creo firmemente en la existencia del coñovirus y que hay que hacer lo posible por protegerse de él, entre otras cosas porque lo han sufrido gente muy cercana (con algún muerto) y tengo familiares peleando en los hospitales con él todos los días, pero no soy tan ingenuo como para pensar ni que ha salido por "casualidad" ni que las medidas que se están aplicando en todo el mundo con la excusa de controlarlo no van a tener consecuencias a todos los niveles empezando por el citado RESET... y que hay que prepararse para eso también en lo posible o al menos tenerlo a la vista.

Y eso no creo que me convierta ni en rojo-facha-conspiranoico ni en lo contrario, es más, a mi juicio los sologripistas por ejemplo en realidad están haciendo el trabajo sucio a los BoBiernos, pues al facilitar la expansión del coñovirus les están dando la excusa perfecta para pisar el acelerador con esas medidas... si es que no son trolles/topos del mismo directamente de ellos.

Los antivacunas en cambio me parecen gilipollas o trolles a sueldo de las farmafias, porque ya me dirás tú qué le interesa más a la farmaindustria: si vender una sola vacuna que prevenga todo con un pinchazo por muy cara que sea o hincharse en cambio de ganar pasta porque esas enfermedades gordas/crónicas de las que no te has vacunado las acabes pillando y requieran carísimos medicamentos, tratamientos, etc. que sufres durante meses o años con posibles secuelas de por vida que requieran aún más tratamientos por esas mismas enfermedades que estarán encantadas de venderte no me jodas....


----------



## Gusman (18 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero si dices estas cosas la mayoría te llama terraplanista-negacionista-facha-machista-racista-heteropatriarcalblanco-conspiranoico



Eso mismo acaban de decir en el noticiario sobre los manifestantes de Berlin.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Nov 2020)

Es que en el momento que ponen una etiqueta, la que sea, a la gente, ya vamos mal.
¿Por qué y para qué etiquetan a la gente?
Sólo puede ser por intereses oscuros.
A mí no se me ocurriría poner una etiqueta a alguien que piensa y argumenta, que analiza y que trata de dar explicación a las cosas.

Estamos hartos de ver cómo las explicaciones oficiales SIEMPRE han ocultado los intereses reales, siempre las han vendido como un bien para todos, cuando realmente ha sido un interés para unos pocos.

Pero es que ahora, con el tinglado mundial al que hemos llegado, esto es más importante que nunca.
Porque ahora tenemos miles de millones en el planeta con unos recursos que se agotan después de tanto explotarlos para unos beneficios de unos pocos avariciosos sin ningún valor humano.
La economía y el negocio se han estirado al máximo, el chicle se está rompiendo.

Entonces hay que estar más despierto que nunca y desconfiar más que nunca.

El problema no es que la industria farmacéutica gane más con una vacuna más amplia o con más medicamentos. 
El problema es que los que controlan todo, controlan también esa industria. Los fines que persiguen ya no son los que perseguían. Tenemos otra cosa en la mesa. Y si el fin es eliminar gente, y eso les va a dar más recursos en el futuro, lo van a poner por encima de otros fines médicos o de dinero a corto plazo.
Y eso no hay que descartarlo. 

Si imaginamos que hay un plan, esas piezas están en la mesa. Y entonces el tiranovirus es una pieza más. Como el miedo, como el control.
Y el tiranovirus existe, pero¿quién te asegura que es un virus?
Cuando estamos viendo que el comportamiento del poder no es el de contrarrestar un virus. Sin autopsias, sin análisis de expertos, sin medidas, tomando medidas contrarias, a destiempo, de forma organizada en todos sitios, en África donde debería cebarse no hay, con contradiciones y mentiras, con censura, con división de la sociedad, con miedo a raudales,....... todo es surrealista.

Lo que ha matado podría ser tranquilamente ( y los indicios apuntan más a ello que a un virus) otra cosa. Una suma de cosas.
Desatención a mayores con problemas + manipulación de los medios + partidas de vacunas a gente mayor con antígenos nocivos + aumento de la dosis, potencia y frecuencias de radiación + contaminación de metales pesados + ... Estos factores inciden en la salud, a nivel celular y de funcionamiento de los órganos y sistemas, creando grandes complicaciones y secuelas, sobre todo a gente mayor y con diversos problemas previos.

Y entonces el puzzle empieza a encajar.

Desconfiad siempre de los que intentan poner etiquetas gratuitas y gilipollas, sin más. 
De los que intentan ridiculizar al que explica, al que piensa, al que informa, 
De los que insultan, gritan y persisten en su matraca una vez se les plantea una cuestión. Pillados. Si era por desconocimiento, enseguida abrirán los ojos, escucharán e investigarán. Si no hace eso, sino insultar, hacer chistes fáciles, atacar al mensajero, utilizar la falacia constantemente,... son piezas del puzzle, o tontos o gentuza o las dos cosas.


----------



## germanalca (18 Nov 2020)

Buenas, he hecho una pequeña compra en Coinvest, sabéis más o menos cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido?? Lo hice el domingo y sigo esperando, ya me enviaron el email confirmando que les había llegado el pago el lunes.


----------



## kragh (18 Nov 2020)

germanalca dijo:


> Buenas, he hecho una pequeña compra en Coinvest, sabéis más o menos cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido?? Lo hice el domingo y sigo esperando, ya me enviaron el email confirmando que les había llegado el pago el lunes.



Dependerá del producto que hayas comprado. Coininvest siempre te indica el plazo de entrega en la ficha de la moneda, por ejemplo en el Maple Leaf de oro 1oz te indica " Entrega aproximada en 8-9 días. "


----------



## Daviot (18 Nov 2020)

germanalca dijo:


> Buenas, he hecho una pequeña compra en Coinvest, sabéis más o menos cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido?? Lo hice el domingo y sigo esperando, ya me enviaron el email confirmando que les había llegado el pago el lunes.



Suelen ser rápidos, pero como dice el compañero dependerá de que moneda es. Si en el mismo envío hay monedas distintas te lo enviarán cuando tengan la última moneda que más tarde.


----------



## germanalca (18 Nov 2020)

Gracias, pone 7-10 días, de momento dentro de los plazos. Es la primera vez y los nervios me pueden, supongo que será normal.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Nov 2020)

germanalca dijo:


> Buenas, he hecho una pequeña compra en Coinvest, sabéis más o menos cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido?? Lo hice el domingo y sigo esperando, ya me enviaron el email confirmando que les había llegado el pago el lunes.



Yo compré con ellos el 2 de noviembre y me llegó el paquete el 13.
Todo bien, por cierto.


----------



## Daviot (19 Nov 2020)

germanalca dijo:


> Gracias, pone 7-10 días, de momento dentro de los plazos. Es la primera vez y los nervios me pueden, supongo que será normal.



Yo la primera vez que compré monedas en agosto de 2019 también fué en Coininvest.

Si eliges un punto de entrega UPS creo que el envío te sale un poco más barato. También te envían en la referencia el peso exacto de tu paquete en gramos. Yo me llevé una balanza digital de cocina al ir a recoger el paquete y creo que el tío del establecimiento flipaba un poco cuando me vió pesar el paquete delante suyo antes de firmar.


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Nov 2020)

la plata está ahora mismo tanteando el soporte de la directriz alcista iniciada en marzo




hoy y mañana son días para mirar, o bien rebota y se va a la parte alta del canal o bien rompe hacia abajo y se va a tomar por culo, desde luego al q le vayan las emociones fuertes hoy es el día pero como se equivoque de sentido..... el destrozo puede ser importante


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Nov 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata está ahora mismo tanteando el soporte de la directriz alcista iniciada en marzo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 492050
> 
> ...



¿Y que le da a usted en la nariz, rebotaremos o perforaremos?


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Y que le da a usted en la nariz, rebotaremos o perforaremos?



Pasado mañana te lo digo,


----------



## Gusman (19 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Y que le da a usted en la nariz, rebotaremos o perforaremos?



Depende lo que pase en USA, pero tiene mala pinta.


----------



## Porestar (19 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Depende lo que pase en USA, pero tiene mala pinta.



¿Por? No he visto novedades allí, llevan dos semanas igual de liados.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Nov 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Pasado mañana te lo digo,



Si, lo más probable es...que cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Gusman (19 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por? No he visto novedades allí, llevan dos semanas igual de liados.



El simple hecho de que anden liados allí ya es síntoma de incertidumbre en el oro/plata.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Nov 2020)

A mi me da que todo va a bajar. Usa es un polvorin y tiene pinta de que irá a peor. 

Pero coño, estamos hablando de oro, no de acciones mierderas, lo que baje hoy lo recuperará con creces otro día. Hay mucho potencial que está acumulandose para cuando rompa la presa, pero creo que antes de mejorar mucho, empeoraremos algo.

Tened por si acaso algo de liquidez.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (19 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Y que le da a usted en la nariz, rebotaremos o perforaremos?





tristezadeclon dijo:


> Pasado mañana te lo digo,





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si, lo más probable es...que cualquiera sabe.



Venga, ya me mojo yo rumanillo style pero sin patinar tanto. Nos vamos de nuevo a los 21,50 $ de septiembre y pronosticados en su momento por Depeche. Si pierde ese soporte ahí sí que nos vamos a los 18 - 18,50 $ que pronosticaron rumanillo y Depeche posteriormente. Todo esto sin contar con el posible ruido que pueda meter la nueva vacuna que anunciarán el lunes y que la quiniela está entre si la sacará Venezuela o España (el Mercadona bajo su marca Deliplus). Si no se cumplen los pronósticos no paxa nada, siempre puedo apelar a vuestro lado más humano y esperar empatía y tal porque igual todos somos humanos y nos podemos equivocar


----------



## mr_nobody (19 Nov 2020)




----------



## Daviot (19 Nov 2020)

Desde el punto de vista técnico el precio del oro no tiene buena pinta debido a que se ha producido el cruce de la muerte en el gráfico diario.

Además también puede verse en el gráfico los 3 intentos fallidos de romper al alza la resistencia de 1923 $ ( 1629 euros ).

Vamos , que si bajara el precio a entornos de 1800 $ ( 1525 euros ) no sería ningún drama y estaría dentro de lo posible, ya que ahí tiene un soporte y la línea de tendencia alcista.

Por fundamentales supuestamente le estaría afectando el continuo goteo de buenas noticias respecto a las vacunas y que todavía no se ha aprobado ningún nuevo QE.


----------



## Muttley (19 Nov 2020)

Buenas noches,

Platino. 
Rompiendo con claridad hacia arriba el triángulo. 
Suele adelantarse a los movimientos de oro y de plata.


----------



## Tichy (20 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Absoluto escándalo de subasta de Aureo Calicó en la segunda parte de la colección Fleming.
> Espectacular representación de onzas de plata, módulos pequeños de oro y sobre todo de las 190 onzas españolas SOLO de Carlos III.
> ...



Ayer fue la subasta. Tenía bastantes pujas, sobre todo por doblones, y no ha caído nada. Las piezas más flojas, incluso en BC o BC+, no han bajado de un sobrespot del 15%. 

En fin, que me alegro de haber hecho compras de piezas así por poco más del spot con el spot un 30-40% por debajo del actual... y me arrepiento de no haber comprado más en su momento.


----------



## Membroza (20 Nov 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata está ahora mismo tanteando el soporte de la directriz alcista iniciada en marzo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 492050
> 
> ...



Hay que tener mucha paciencia invirtiendo en plata y oro. Menos mal que esto es para mi jubilación.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Ayer fue la subasta. Tenía bastantes pujas, sobre todo por doblones, y no ha caído nada. Las piezas más flojas, incluso en BC o BC+, no han bajado de un sobrespot del 15%.
> 
> En fin, que me alegro de haber hecho compras de piezas así por poco más del spot con el spot un 30-40% por debajo del actual... y me arrepiento de no haber comprado más en su momento.



Pillaste a buen precio entonces, quien lo hubiera pillado a ese precio!
En ésta, lo mismo, ya cuando vi del palo que iban ni la seguí. Luego miré los resultados y todos en la línea. Y luego piezas que las pagan x10 veces su valor en peso... que ya les vale. Hay gente que tiene pasta, seguramente que muchos de estos de dudosa procedencia, que les importa poco transformarla en estos activos o tienen gran confianza en que se van a revalorizar mucho en el futuro.


----------



## SheldonCooper (20 Nov 2020)

Yo pillé algunas buenas de 8 escudos a buen precio, seguro que estuvimos ahí compitiendo por ellas jajaja



Tichy dijo:


> Ayer fue la subasta. Tenía bastantes pujas, sobre todo por doblones, y no ha caído nada. Las piezas más flojas, incluso en BC o BC+, no han bajado de un sobrespot del 15%.
> 
> En fin, que me alegro de haber hecho compras de piezas así por poco más del spot con el spot un 30-40% por debajo del actual... y me arrepiento de no haber comprado más en su momento.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Hay que tener mucha paciencia invirtiendo en plata y oro. Menos mal que esto es para mi jubilación.



Depende de cómo se mire. 
El que tenga la suerte de tener dinero, igual lo tiene en el banco y está muy tranquilo con su cash. Pero igual un finde cualquiera se cambia de divisa sin avisar. A las dos son las tres. Y el lunes aparece la cuenta con una nueva y bonita moneda, devaluada. Y el ahorro de tiempo se reduce a 1/3 porque hay que arrimar el hombro por el bien de todos. Y a los cuatro días, la economía no anda ni para atrás, esas monedas empiezan a ser muy feas, y el valor del ahorro ya anda por el 10% de lo que se tenía. ¿Paranoias y películas? Tal vez sí.

Lo que está claro es que quien cambia unos papeles por un metal tiene que tener claro lo que hace. Si lo tiene claro, no le va a pesar. Sigue teniendo lo mismo que tenía, un trozo de metal. Ya pueden cambiar la hora que quieran.


----------



## Gusman (20 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pillaste a buen precio entonces, quien lo hubiera pillado a ese precio!
> En ésta, lo mismo, ya cuando vi del palo que iban ni la seguí. Luego miré los resultados y todos en la línea. Y luego piezas que las pagan x10 veces su valor en peso... que ya les vale. Hay gente que tiene pasta, seguramente que muchos de estos de dudosa procedencia, que les importa poco transformarla en estos activos o tienen gran confianza en que se van a revalorizar mucho en el futuro.



Son subastas numismaticas. No subastas de bullion. Y en la numismatica las piezas valen lo que este dispuesto a pagar alguien.


----------



## Muttley (20 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pillaste a buen precio entonces, quien lo hubiera pillado a ese precio!
> En ésta, lo mismo, ya cuando vi del palo que iban ni la seguí. Luego miré los resultados y todos en la línea. Y luego piezas que las pagan x10 veces su valor en peso... que ya les vale. Hay gente que tiene pasta, seguramente que muchos de estos de dudosa procedencia, que les importa poco transformarla en estos activos o tienen gran confianza en que se van a revalorizar mucho en el futuro.



No estoy muy de acuerdo.
Se paga la escasez y el estado.
Ejemplo práctico




11000 euros más martillo. Total 13200.

Es caro o barato?
Pues aparentemente caro......pero....y si fuera una ganga?
Y si solo hubieran salido a subasta tres o cuatro veces en todo el mundo en las últimas décadas en un estado similar...y que se han pagado entre los 15000 y los 40000€?
Es decir en los últimos 20 años no ha salido una más barata?






8 escudos Santa Fe de Nuevo Reino, 1769 JV - Blog Numismatico


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No estoy muy de acuerdo.
> Se paga la escasez y el estado.
> Ejemplo práctico
> 
> ...



Sí, eso es así.
Lo que pasa es que eso ya es otra cosa. Son dos cosas diferentes.

Por un lado está la reserva de valor, en cuanto a la materia pura y dura. Que es la madre del cordero. Y es la referencia cuando se habla de metal y el valor que tiene intrínseco. La medida es la cantidad de masa.

Y por otro lado está el tema numismático, monedas históricas, etc. Que ya es el valor añadido que se le da por los motivos que sean.
Eso no es reserva de valor. Es una especulación con el valor a futuro basado en la escasez, rareza, etc. de una pieza.

Pero para mí, esa confianza en que ese valor añadido se va a conservar y aumentar (que creo que es el fin principal. No creo que sea por sentimentalismo o ego pagar 10-20 veces el valor de la materia que contiene), entra en contradicción con el razonamiento de cambiar papel por metal por el tema de la reserva de valor.
O sea, por un lado se defiende que el papel pierde su valor y que es preferible cambiarlo por metal, y por otro lado se cambia ese metal (o ese papel) por un metal sobrevalorado. Se está haciendo algo similar. Cambiar papel por algo que se cree que en el futuro la gente lo querrá y estará dispuesta a pagar mucho por ese algo.
Es lógico pensar que eso puede ser así, porque seguiremos en el mundo, seguirá habiendo gente con pasta, etc.

Pero son cosas diferentes.

En el caso de que no se den esas circunstancias, ese sobre precio se habrá perdido.
Sin entrar ya en el tema de que se puede quedar uno "preso" en el tiempo, esperando ese día que no llega para no malvender, o que otros se llevan una comisión y al final lo ganado por lo perdido en el mejor de los casos.

En mi opinión la gente que se gasta ese pastizal es porque le sobra y lo hace como una especie de juego casino, con bastantes probabilidades de ganar. No les va de ahí si pierden. Seguramente se gastan un montón de pasta en muchas cosas. 
Pero eso es otra cosa. 
Un trabajador no se puede permitir jugar al casino. Y si lo hace se la juega.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Son subastas numismaticas. No subastas de bullion. Y en la numismatica las piezas valen lo que este dispuesto a pagar alguien.



Sí, pero también se pilla por debajo de spot.
Hay quien está dispuesto a pagar mucho y también hay quien está dispuesto a pagar menos. 
Muchas monedas se venden como si fueran bullion. Para mí son mejores que bullion, porque tiene una historia detrás al mismo precio.
Pero ahí están. Se pueden conseguir.
Se ha notado un incremento en la gente que está invirtiendo desde que pegó el estirón.Y cada vez es más difícil conseguir precios "bajos" por la demanda. Se supone que irá a más. Porque aunque baje el precio spot, mucha gente no se creerá la bajada y aprovechará para intentar comprar algo. 
Se podría decir que la suerte está echada.


----------



## Muttley (20 Nov 2020)

[


estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, eso es así
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Le pongo vídeo y música a lo que dices
SUBLIME



Recién sacado del horno de rankia
Creado por el forero Duanel

Hay muchísimas formas de perder dinero con inversión “en valor”

Disclaimer: hoy es viernes noche


----------



## Tichy (21 Nov 2020)

SheldonCooper dijo:


> Yo pillé algunas buenas de 8 escudos a buen precio, seguro que estuvimos ahí compitiendo por ellas jajaja



En realidad no. Nunca pujo en vivo, para evitar calentones. Solo envío pujas con antelación.


----------



## Daviot (21 Nov 2020)

Hablando de monedas numismáticas, hoy en el programa de la casa de empeños ha salido uno que llevaba una de las monedas más importantes de la antigüedad, el denario que Bruto mandó hacer tras asesinar el mismo y otros más a Julio Cesar. Fué hecho en el año 44 a.c.

El tío creo que pedía 140.000 $ pero el de la tienda sólo le ofrecía 100.000 y no aceptó. Luego leyendo un poco parece ser que sólo existen 80 monedas de esas en el mundo. 

Y lo que siempre decimos, el estado lo es todo ya que parece que se paga sobre los 120.000 $ por los que están en estado extremadamente bueno y 50.000 $ por los que están en grados inferiores.


----------



## Tichy (21 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Son subastas numismaticas. No subastas de bullion. Y en la numismatica las piezas valen lo que este dispuesto a pagar alguien.



Bien, es una subasta numismática pero no todo eran joyas numismáticas.
En una subasta equivalente, entre el 2014 y comienzos del 2019, las piezas que no fueran raras y estuvieran en MBC- o por debajo se podían pillar sin mucho problema a spot más 2-3 puntos, igual que el bullion en tienda. Con el spot a 1050-1100 podías por tanto pillar un 2 escudos por 200€ o poco más incluyendo la comisión.
En cambio ahora, los más baratos (piezas comunes y en mal estado) se han ido sobre los 340€ (alrededor del 15% sobre el spot).
El mismo interés numismático tenían estas piezas hace tres años y ahora, pero el caso es que hoy en día se disparan.
Es decir, la única interpretación que veo es que la demanda es mucho más alta de lo que refleja el spot, contrariamente a lo que ha ocurrido durante un periodo de 4-5 años en los que tras la caída brutal del 2013, la demanda era de cuatro pirados.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Nov 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien, es una subasta numismática pero no todo eran joyas numismáticas.
> En una subasta equivalente, entre el 2014 y comienzos del 2019, las piezas que no fueran raras y estuvieran en MBC- o por debajo se podían pillar sin mucho problema a spot más 2-3 puntos, igual que el bullion en tienda. Con el spot a 1050-1100 podías por tanto pillar un 2 escudos por 200€ o poco más incluyendo la comisión.
> En cambio ahora, los más baratos (piezas comunes y en mal estado) se han ido sobre los 340€ (alrededor del 15% sobre el spot).
> El mismo interés numismático tenían estas piezas hace tres años y ahora, pero el caso es que hoy en día se disparan.
> Es decir, la única interpretación que veo es que la demanda es mucho más alta de lo que refleja el spot, contrariamente a lo que ha ocurrido durante un periodo de 4-5 años en los que tras la caída brutal del 2013, la demanda era de cuatro pirados.



Así es.
Y es más, entrando de un año a esta fecha mi precio medio es un 10% inferior a spot actual.
Contando todos los gastos.
Hay que currárselo un poco, pero se puede.
Otra cosa es que cada vez se puede menos por lo comentado de que está entrando más gente y más que va a entrar.
Y también, creo, que los que manipulan van a ir perdiendo herramientas por el camino y los acontecimientos que se van a dar también van a potenciar este movimiento.
En algún momento no se va a poder parar al caballo.


----------



## timi (21 Nov 2020)

Patron oro, la alternativa al gran reinicio. Alasdair Macleod.

buen fin de semana


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de monedas numismáticas, hoy en el programa de la casa de empeños ha salido uno que llevaba una de las monedas más importantes de la antigüedad, el denario que Bruto mandó hacer tras asesinar el mismo y otros más a Julio Cesar. Fué hecho en el año 44 a.c.
> 
> El tío creo que pedía 140.000 $ pero el de la tienda sólo le ofrecía 100.000 y no aceptó. Luego leyendo un poco parece ser que sólo existen 80 monedas de esas en el mundo.
> 
> Y lo que siempre decimos, el estado lo es todo ya que parece que se paga sobre los 120.000 $ por los que están en estado extremadamente bueno y 50.000 $ por los que están en grados inferiores.






Yo no compraria jamas una moneda de estas.

Esta misma moneda delante mia hicieron una igual si quieres puedo darte detalles por privado ya que no quiero aparecer ahorcado en un olivo.

Seguramente ya no tenga ni la foto por que fue hace bastante y se me jodio la tarjeta del movil, eso y que voy borrando mierdas antiguas.

Digo que hicieron una igual a esta, de este mismo tipo, no que sea la de la foto, que que claro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien, es una subasta numismática pero no todo eran joyas numismáticas.
> En una subasta equivalente, entre el 2014 y comienzos del 2019, las piezas que no fueran raras y estuvieran en MBC- o por debajo se podían pillar sin mucho problema a spot más 2-3 puntos, igual que el bullion en tienda. Con el spot a 1050-1100 podías por tanto pillar un 2 escudos por 200€ o poco más incluyendo la comisión.
> En cambio ahora, los más baratos (piezas comunes y en mal estado) se han ido sobre los 340€ (alrededor del 15% sobre el spot).
> El mismo interés numismático tenían estas piezas hace tres años y ahora, pero el caso es que hoy en día se disparan.
> Es decir, la única interpretación que veo es que la demanda es mucho más alta de lo que refleja el spot, contrariamente a lo que ha ocurrido durante un periodo de 4-5 años en los que tras la caída brutal del 2013, la demanda era de cuatro pirados.





En la anterior crisis no al principio si no al final estuve pillando en subastas internacionales escudos de juana y carlos asi como otras monedas similares como dobles excelentes a precios que iban de los 340 euros a los 800 euros, no me gusta comprar este tipo de cosas pero iban con sus certificados que aunque tampoco es que valgan de mucho pues .......... al menos para no tener problemas tu en un futuro si sirven.

Estos años atras las fui ventilando por el doble de lo que las compre.

Tambien compre muchos solidos de oro.

Cuando la crisis se acentue y todo caiga, recordemos que en la anterior crisis esto fue paulativo y no se vieron precios bajos hasta pasados unos años de que todo empezara, no solo en estos sectores tambien en pisos por ejemplo, creo que vamos a volver a ver precios bajos en todo.

Salian lotes de 100 denarios que aunque no estuvieran perfectos pero si aceptables para reventa, salian a entre 14 o 20 euros.......... hablo de unidad y quedaban muchos dias sin pujas hasta que alguien en la repesca los compraba, como eso muchas cosas.


----------



## Crisógono (21 Nov 2020)

*PATRON ORO,LA ALTERNATIVA AL GRAN REINICIO, POR Alasdair Macleod*


Llevamos varios meses comentando el movimiento conocido como "gran reinicio" que desde ciertos organismos supranacionales, tratan de "vender" como solución a todos nuestros males.

El desastre económico causado por las medidas anti-covid19, ha disparado el paro, las deudas y ha detenido el comercio mundial y el turismo, originando una paralización de la actividad económica que todavía perdura.

Ya he comentado en muchos artículos cual es la visión de este gran reinicio y sus tres pilares. Ahora le toca el turno a Alasdair Macleod de proponer una alternativa al colapso de la moneda fiduciaria.

La introducción de la moneda digital llega demasiado tarde para evitar el final de la moneda fiduciaria y el control que daría acceso la planificación de la moneda electrónica (alguna de cuyas propiedades detalla Alasdair). Ya estamos viendo las primeras grietas en el sistema dólar, con el incremento en el interés de los bonos a 10 años americano y la fuga de los depósitos hacia la bolsa, materias primas y el bitcoin.


Enlace: The global reset scam

Un saludo


----------



## nedantes (22 Nov 2020)

No está disponible el blog, espero que sea algo temporal.



timi dijo:


> Patron oro, la alternativa al gran reinicio. Alasdair Macleod.
> 
> buen fin de semana


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Nov 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> No está disponible el blog, espero que sea algo temporal.



Dice que ha sido eliminado. Esperamos que tenga respaldo de los artículos y lo pueda subir a un hosting de pago y con un dominio propio, que son 4 perras.


----------



## antorob (22 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Dice que ha sido eliminado. Esperamos que tenga respaldo de los artículos y lo pueda subir a un hosting de pago y con un dominio propio, que son 4 perras.



No hay que buscar cosas raras.

Hemos sido nosotros los que hemos decidido eliminar el blog.

La publicación en el BOE del 5 de Noviembre de 2020, de la creación, estructura y objetivos del organismo encargado de vigilar la desinformación, por el ministerio que dirige Carmen Calvo, unido a la descripción de los temas que han sido seguidos por el CNI en un artículo publicado hoy por "El Confidencial", ha hecho que retiremos el contenido porque puede entrar en conflicto con los temas de desinformación.

Temas como el patrón oro parece que suscitan controversia y pertenecen al área objetivo de la vigilancia.

Puesto que será el propio gobierno español, amparado en una directiva de la Unión Europea de 2018, el que dictaminará si un contenido pertenece al área de la desinformación, respetamos este criterio, como no puede ser de otra forma y eliminamos el blog al completo.

Saludos y suerte a todos.


----------



## Turpin (22 Nov 2020)

Pues vaya putada. Daba gusto leerte y eras un faro para muchos de nosotros. 
Tienes alguna alternativa prevista? 
Un saludo


----------



## Muttley (22 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> No hay que buscar cosas raras.
> 
> Hemos sido nosotros los que hemos decidido eliminar el blog.
> 
> ...



Me da ganas de vomitar.
Mucho ánimo. 
Cualquier reflexión que tengas estaremos todos encantados de leerte por aquí.


----------



## Leonovgoldstein (22 Nov 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no compraria jamas una moneda de estas.
> 
> Esta misma moneda delante mia hicieron una igual si quieres puedo darte detalles por privado ya que no quiero aparecer ahorcado en un olivo.
> 
> ...



Estas monedas se compran con pedigree, es décir con una buena lista de anteriores dueños y casas de subastas y coleccion es por las que a pasado


----------



## Razkin (22 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> No hay que buscar cosas raras.
> 
> Hemos sido nosotros los que hemos decidido eliminar el blog.
> 
> ...



Una pena. Espero que sigas por aquí para los que nos gusta estar "desinformados"


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Nov 2020)

¿Que no hay que buscar cosas raras?¿Destruyes tu trabajo por miedo a la persecución ideológica de un gobierno y no hay que buscar cosas raras?¿Pero que cosa hay más rara que esto si se puede saber?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Nov 2020)

Leonovgoldstein dijo:


> Estas monedas se compran con pedigree, es décir con una buena lista de anteriores dueños y casas de subastas y coleccion es por las que a pasado




Eso solo sube el precio, el pedigree.

Pero todos los meses salen nuevas que no lo ienen y aun asi se venden bien.

Es normal por ejemplo hace donaciones temporales a museos para ganar un poco de ese pedigree, esto sobretodo se hace en temas de arte.


----------



## nedantes (22 Nov 2020)

Una pena, sólo comentarte que era un asiduo en la sombra de tus artículos, muy trabajados y daba gusto leerlos.
Espero poder seguir de alguna manera tus comentarios.




antorob dijo:


> No hay que buscar cosas raras.
> 
> Hemos sido nosotros los que hemos decidido eliminar el blog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Nov 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> Una pena, sólo comentarte que era un asiduo en la sombra de tus artículos, muy trabajados y daba gusto leerlos.
> Espero poder seguir de alguna manera tus comentarios.




Que es lo que ha ocurrido.

Yo ya andaba acojonado por 2 tonterias que decia por internet pero parece que mi acojomiento va a ir creciendo viendo la deriva que parecemos llevar.


----------



## Porestar (22 Nov 2020)

¿Pero qué cojones estamos viviendo?
C. Calva charo hija de puta.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Nov 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 492481



Esas portadas tan enigmáticas como las de TIME.....


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Nov 2020)

Nos desenchufan el internet y quedamos jodidos. Si es que nunca lo han tenido tan fácil para tenernos controlados y poder desactivarnos cuando quieran.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> No hay que buscar cosas raras.
> 
> Hemos sido nosotros los que hemos decidido eliminar el blog.
> 
> ...



Preocupante, cuando nos tienen que decir lo que es verdad y lo que es mentira.

En fin, una auténtica pena.


----------



## El_agua_es_gente (23 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Nos desenchufan el internet y quedamos jodidos. Si es que nunca lo han tenido tan fácil para tenernos controlados y poder desactivarnos cuando quieran.



¿Te imaginas no poder ni buscar en GOOGLE cómo cortarse uno las venas sin hacerse una chapuza? 
Una pesadilla.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Nov 2020)

El_agua_es_gente dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas no poder ni buscar en GOOGLE cómo cortarse uno las venas sin hacerse una chapuza?
> Una pesadilla.



No sé si estás siendo irónico tronk, pero el internet al igual que otras cosas de la vida es una herramienta y como tal, cada quien sabrá el uso y el provecho que saca de ella.


----------



## El_agua_es_gente (23 Nov 2020)

Estaría curioso ver cómo una sociedad hipertrofiada por el consumo medio por habitante de ocho horas de TV, tres de uso de Internet metida en aplicaciones para obtener sexo, pago por tarjeta o con papeles de colores, lectora asidua del Marca y pulgares atrofiados por el uso de la Game Boy, tuviese que volver a salir a la calle a interactuar con sus semejantes a intercambiar sus servicios a cambio de pedazos de metales preciosos, alimentos, o cualquier otro bien material valioso.

¿Acaso lo volveremos a ver algún día? Yo quiero creer que seríamos capaces.


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Nov 2020)

El_agua_es_gente dijo:


> Estaría curioso ver cómo una sociedad hipertrofiada por el consumo medio por habitante de ocho horas de TV, tres de uso de Internet metida en aplicaciones para obtener sexo, pago por tarjeta o con papeles de colores, lectora asidua del Marca y pulgares atrofiados por el uso de la Game Boy, *tuviese que volver a salir a la calle a interactuar con sus semejantes a intercambiar sus servicios a cambio de pedazos de metales preciosos, alimentos, o cualquier otro bien material valioso.*
> 
> ¿Acaso lo volveremos a ver algún día? Yo quiero creer que seríamos capaces.



¿Cómo? ¿Un MadMax sin hinternec? 

Al ser humano se le supone una alta capacidad de adaptación...peeeeero...¿de qué ser humano estamos hablando, de nuestros abuelos (0.0/los "uténticos"), de nuestros padres (1.0/ los currantes) de nosotros (2.0/los estudiaos) o de nuestros hijos (3.0/los cómodos)?


----------



## derepen (23 Nov 2020)

Hola gente, ¿Conocéis escritores que escriban pronósticos sobre el oro diariamente? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Nov 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Y que le da a usted en la nariz, rebotaremos o perforaremos?



Tiene pinta de que lo va a romper hacia abajo. Lo dice el MACD.


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de monedas numismáticas, hoy en el programa de la casa de empeños ha salido uno que llevaba una de las monedas más importantes de la antigüedad, el denario que Bruto mandó hacer tras asesinar el mismo y otros más a Julio Cesar. Fué hecho en el año 44 a.c.
> 
> El tío creo que pedía 140.000 $ pero el de la tienda sólo le ofrecía 100.000 y no aceptó. Luego leyendo un poco parece ser que sólo existen 80 monedas de esas en el mundo.
> 
> ...



Yo en esto de las monedas antiguas hay algo que no entiendo.

Se supone que la grafila se ponía para que la gente no limase el canto para quedarse con una porción del metal. Si tienen esa forma irregular que supongo que viene de acuñar a martillo ¿por qué no rebajaron ese canto hasta la grafila?


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> No hay que buscar cosas raras.
> 
> Hemos sido nosotros los que hemos decidido eliminar el blog.
> 
> ...



Muy valientes en la defensa de la libertad de expresión. Siempre hay héroes que defienden la libertad a costa de lo que sea


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Nov 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Hola gente, ¿Conocéis escritores que escriban pronósticos sobre el oro diariamente? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## cacho_perro (23 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No sé si estás siendo irónico tronk, pero el internet al igual que otras cosas de la vida es una herramienta y como tal, cada quien sabrá el uso y el provecho que saca de ella.



Y se está criando una generación de "millenials" intolerante a la frustración, con nula capacidad de sentido crítico que se cree cualquier tweet o guasap que le mandan, incapaz de expresarse en condiciones como no sea con corrector automático ni hacer cálculos simples sin calculadora (a veces ni eso), acostumbrados a lo inmediato a golpe de clic o pedido de Amazon y cada vez más incapaces de relacionarse o desarrollar su inteligencia emocional más allá de Tinder... 

Ahora quita todo eso de golpe, proclámate "amado leader salvador" de la patria y ya tienes una masa estúpida a tus pies... más o menos lo que pasó hace 100 años cuando se acabó la década de consumismo salvaje de los "felices años 20" y vino de golpe la crisis del 29 que acabó con todo aquello y favoreció el auge de populismos salvapatrias de todo pelaje... la gente no tiene memoria (y en España menos que en ningún sitio, que siguen votando a políticos chaqueteros sinvergüenzas que hacen sin rubor lo contrario a lo que decían meses antes o salidos de la cárcel después de robar....)


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Nov 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo en esto de las monedas antiguas hay algo que no entiendo.
> 
> Se supone que la grafila se ponía para que la gente no limase el canto para quedarse con una porción del metal. Si tienen esa forma irregular que supongo que viene de acuñar a martillo ¿por qué no rebajaron ese canto hasta la grafila?



Pues si vieras en cuanto remató el único aureo que se conoce te da algo










Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jacda (23 Nov 2020)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo en esto de las monedas antiguas hay algo que no entiendo.
> 
> Se supone que la grafila se ponía para que la gente no limase el canto para quedarse con una porción del metal. Si tienen esa forma irregular que supongo que viene de acuñar a martillo ¿por qué no rebajaron ese canto hasta la grafila?



Ya lo hacian, lo raro es que no todos, lo haria el que pudiese colarlas.
Me imagino que las de valor facial no merecia la pena y las de oro y plata serian pesadas, esas no se verian todos los dias


----------



## Membroza (23 Nov 2020)

El riesgo era el de la vacuna. No sé si por técnico tiene más recorrido en la caída, pero por fundamentales no tiene sentido que no suba al menos a $2000 para dentro de medio año o menos. Le darán a la impresora para los _stimulus checks_.


----------



## Daviot (23 Nov 2020)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pues si vieras en cuanto remató el único aureo que se conoce te da algo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según parece existían a nivel mundial sólo 80 de ellos en plata (denarios) y sólo 2 en oro (aúreos).


----------



## Crisógono (23 Nov 2020)

Ha desaparecido el artículo *PATRON ORO,LA ALTERNATIVA AL GRAN REINICIO, POR Alasdair Macleod* de la página web donde se publicó!!

Goldmoney Insights

Pero se puede leer aquí -----> The Global Reset Scam | Gold Eagle


----------



## romanillo (23 Nov 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Hola gente, ¿Conocéis escritores que escriban pronósticos sobre el oro diariamente? Gracias de antemano.




Puedes seguir mis escritos en el foro, son los que mas se están acercando a la realidad de lo que pasaría.

Es el momento de simbolizar la naturaleza de lo ocurrido a los tenedores de metales.

Novios de la muerte, defendiendo sus metales que acabaron ensartados, 

Nadie en el foro sabía
quién era aquel metalero
tan audaz y temerario
que a al foro se unió
Nadie sabía su historia


Mas si alguno quien era le preguntaba
con alegría y viveza le contestaba
Soy un hombre a quien la suerte
acompañara cuando la plata suba
soy un novio de la plata
que va a unirse en lazo fuerte
con tal leal compañera


----------



## El_agua_es_gente (23 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Puedes seguir mis escritos en el foro, son los que mas se están acercando a la realidad de lo que pasaría.
> 
> Es el momento de simbolizar la naturaleza de lo ocurrido a los tenedores de metales.
> 
> ...



Al ignore ya por soplagaitas.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Puedes seguir mis escritos en el foro, son los que mas se están acercando a la realidad de lo que pasaría.
> 
> Es el momento de simbolizar la naturaleza de lo ocurrido a los tenedores de metales.
> 
> ...



¿Estabas tardando en aparecer eh bribón? Hasta estaba empezando a pensar que habías pillado el bicho. Pero no, hete aquí puntual con una caída de -2%. Próxima parada 21,50$ o nos vamos ya directamente a los 18,50$? ¡Díganos argo tano que me pica la liquidez que tengo en la cuenta de BV!

Por cierto, al parecer conseguiste espantar al Depeche para quedarte con la exclusiva de las predicciones en el foro porque por aquí no se le ha vuelto a ver. Mu mal porque el tío por lo menos a veces era Bullish pero contigo la única dirección es al sur. ¿ <20$ señal clara de compra o vas a piñón fijo con tus 12$/oz?


----------



## romanillo (23 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> ¿Estabas tardando en aparecer eh bribón? Hasta estaba empezando a pensar que habías pillado el bicho. Pero no, hete aquí puntual con una caída de -2%. Próxima parada 21,50$ o nos vamos ya directamente a los 18,50$? ¡Díganos argo tano que me pica la liquidez que tengo en la cuenta de BV!
> 
> Por cierto, al parecer conseguiste espantar al Depeche para quedarte con la exclusiva de las predicciones en el foro porque por aquí no se le ha vuelto a ver. Mu mal porque el tío por lo menos a veces era Bullish pero contigo la única dirección es al sur. ¿ <20$ señal clara de compra o vas a piñón fijo con tus 12$/oz?




Lo de bribón me hace gracia, así llamo a mi hermano para desesperación de mi madre.

Al Depeche había que espantarlo, fue uno de mis propósitos, retos personales que tiene uno, no era nada personal, solo negocio.

Paso a paso primero nos vamos a los 18, los 12 ya dependen de varios factores y requieren de tiempo, también requiere de tiempo el poder comprar a esos precios, hay que normalizar la situación de precio, cuando el precio se normalice las ventas se harán en esos precios, como siempre paso.

Llegara pronto el momento en el que los oros/platas vuelvan a quedar en un plano residual y se pueda comprar bajo,


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Lo de bribón me hace gracia, así llamo a mi hermano para desesperación de mi madre.
> 
> Al Depeche había que espantarlo, fue uno de mis propósitos, retos personales que tiene uno, no era nada personal, solo negocio.
> 
> ...



Largo en BTC o ETH o ke ase?


----------



## romanillo (24 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Largo en BTC o ETH o ke ase?




Cuando sube algo mucho ya no soy capaz de comprar.

Bitcoin el momento era cuando se puso a 2500 euros en la encerrona que tuvimos, ahora al precio que esta yo ya no tengo huevos a meterme en eso.

Idem con plata/oro yo compro si cae a menos de 15 euros onza si vale mas yo no compro, para oro podría aceptar 1300 euros onza pero creo que bajara mas, estoy hablando de precios en los que podría llegar a sentirme cómodo comprando aunque luego bajaran mas, no de que no vayan a bajar mas de lo que he puesto.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Cuando sube algo mucho ya no soy capaz de comprar.
> 
> Bitcoin el momento era cuando se puso a 2500 euros en la encerrona que tuvimos, ahora al precio que esta yo ya no tengo huevos a meterme en eso.
> 
> Idem con plata/oro yo compro si cae a menos de 15 euros onza si vale mas yo no compro, para oro podría aceptar 1300 euros onza pero creo que bajara mas, estoy hablando de precios en los que podría llegar a sentirme cómodo comprando aunque luego bajaran mas, no de que no vayan a bajar mas de lo que he puesto.









ETH a menos de 600$ con potencial de irse los +800$. Estás tardando...


----------



## Gusman (24 Nov 2020)

Mucho mejor ripple


----------



## cuidesemele (24 Nov 2020)

Im presionante: La inflación que nunca llegará

de lectura obligada para tener una vision sobre lo que pasa con la QE y la inflacion.


----------



## Gusman (24 Nov 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Im presionante: La inflación que nunca llegará
> 
> de lectura obligada para tener una vision sobre lo que pasa con la QE y la inflacion.



Nunca llega, porque si sube el precio de algo se saca del índice y listo. Mete la vivienda en la inflación y me dices si ha subido en los últimos 20 años o no. 

El crear burbujas donde meter el dinero y provocar guerras por el mundo no servirá eternamente.


----------



## Jorgeus1821 (24 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> No hay que buscar cosas raras.
> 
> Hemos sido nosotros los que hemos decidido eliminar el blog.
> 
> ...



Hola Antonio, me sumo a la petición de que se pudiera acceder a los archivos de tu impagable trabajo, y no queden borradas tus aportaciones para poder recurrir a ellas para formarse, informarse, ... y para seguir cualquier investigación que cualquiera de nosotros podamos desarrollar ayudandonos de lo ha escrito. Que no se pierda caballero!!


----------



## Muttley (24 Nov 2020)

Ahora mismo 
Oro -1,74%
Plata -2,02%
Brent +3%

Definicion de estado actual económico mundial 

Ver archivo adjunto 496816


Bring timbeeeeeeer!!!!


----------



## Gusman (24 Nov 2020)

Seguimos cayendo sin paracaidas


----------



## Gusman (24 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> Oro -1,74%
> Plata -2,02%
> Brent +3%
> ...



Sumo:

BITCOIN +4.41%

RIPPLE +30.14%


Menuda locura..... a ver hasta cuando dura esto.


----------



## brigante 88 (24 Nov 2020)

Lo mejor de todo es la sensación que nos están vendiendo....
-Ya estamos salvados por los maravillosos laboratorios que van a proveer del "chute" mágico para que el borreguismo de alabanzas a los seres superiores .

La economía va viento en popa al igual que la bolsa que es el mismo reflejo de la bonanza que estamos viviendo.

Por eso mismo, los metales están reflejando la situación socio-económica en la que estamos padeciendo.

Y para pasar una tarde amena,...Yo ahora me siento a ver la tele que lo importante es saber que pasa con la herencia de Paquirri.






Muttley dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> Oro -1,74%
> Plata -2,02%
> Brent +3%
> ...


----------



## Gusman (24 Nov 2020)

¡Adiós, oro! Bitcoin rompe la correlación y se muestra como una inversión más fiable ante la crisis mundial

Empiezo a pensar de nuevo que Bitcoin fue creado por los de siempre para evitar precisamente la subida de precio de los MPs.

PD: Alguno hace trading BITCOIN-ORO ? creo que sería una buena forma de ir aumentando patrimonio hasta que todo colapse y nos quedemos con el caballo ganador. O mejor al 50%?


----------



## Muttley (24 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> Oro -1,74%
> Plata -2,02%
> Brent +3%
> ...



y a pesar de todo...




Seguimos por encima de la línea de máximos decrecientes. 
Veremos como evoluciona


----------



## FranMen (24 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> ¡Adiós, oro! Bitcoin rompe la correlación y se muestra como una inversión más fiable ante la crisis mundial
> 
> Empiezo a pensar de nuevo que Bitcoin fue creado por los de siempre para evitar precisamente la subida de precio de los MPs.
> 
> PD: Alguno hace trading BITCOIN-ORO ? creo que sería una buena forma de ir aumentando patrimonio hasta que todo colapse y nos quedemos con el caballo ganador. O mejor al 50%?



Vivimos en Matrix, donde el bitcoin es ideal.
Por cierto, con esto de estar encerrados la gente no vive el mundo real, tan sólo netflix o la tv en abierto. El único contacto con el exterior es el súper y el paseo a comprar el pan y, con suerte, ir al trabajo presencial


----------



## FranMen (24 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> Oro -1,74%
> Plata -2,02%
> Brent +3%
> ...



Hora de compraaaar


----------



## antorob (24 Nov 2020)

Jorgeus1821 dijo:


> Hola Antonio, me sumo a la petición de que se pudiera acceder a los archivos de tu impagable trabajo, y no queden borradas tus aportaciones para poder recurrir a ellas para formarse, informarse, ... y para seguir cualquier investigación que cualquiera de nosotros podamos desarrollar ayudandonos de lo ha escrito. Que no se pierda caballero!!



Hola Jorgeus.

No pretendo ser descortés al no contestar. Simplemente no tiene sentido eliminar el blog por un lado y dar acceso a los contenidos por otro lado.

Ahora solo pretendo seguir el devenir de los mercados, desde el otro lado, el del lector silente. 

Saludos y suerte a todos.


----------



## Gusman (24 Nov 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> XRP esta madrugada ha tocado 0,90$ en Coinbase, una locura...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Tanta locura como meter pasta en una cripto creada por los mismos que han creado la inmensa burbuja fiduciaria.


----------



## lvdo (24 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Jorgeus.
> 
> No pretendo ser descortés al no contestar. Simplemente no tiene sentido eliminar el blog por un lado y dar acceso a los contenidos por otro lado.
> 
> ...



Es una pena antorob, tus análisis siempre han sido muy valorados en este foro por su grandísimo nivel.

Sea cual sea el motivo de tu decisión, te ofrezco un espacio en mi página por si deseas volver a escribir.

Dinero no te puedo ofrecer porque la página no tiene publicidad, pero todo se vería en el futuro.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por todas tus aportaciones


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Nov 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Personalmente, sinceramente ya no tengo ninguna duda de que las Criptos han sido creadas por la misma elite financista que esta detrás de los BCs, y con la reciente afirmación de BlackRock, que no deja de ser el brazo financiero de esa elite que lo engullirá todo a precio de saldo en todo el mundo, *diciendo que el Bitcoin acabará por desplazar por completo al oro*. Hay que estar muy enfermo pars hacer una afirmación así.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que son unos genios, creando ese invento del demonio, y nunca mejor dicho (que por muy descentralizado sostienen que sea, habría que ver quienes son esas ballenas que lo controlan en su gran mayoría), para seguir y seguir deprimiendo el precio de los MPs, el dinero de Dios, el único dinero real que ha existido, existe y el único que perdurará a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> ...



El joputa del Keiser también se sube a este carro . Una pena pues parecía limpito...


----------



## Daviot (24 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista técnico el precio del oro no tiene buena pinta debido a que se ha producido el cruce de la muerte en el gráfico diario.
> 
> Además también puede verse en el gráfico los 3 intentos fallidos de romper al alza la resistencia de 1923 $ ( 1629 euros ).
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues los 1520 euros los ha alcanzado en un tiempo record de 2 días. Yo al menos he cargado un par de onzas por si acaso.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> El joputa del Keiser también se sube a este carro . Una pena pues parecía limpito...



Max Keiser lleva tiempo siendo un maximalista junto con su mujer.
No recomiendo seguirle en cuanto a oro se refiere.
Para más info, su podcast de Orange Pill.


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> y a pesar de todo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 496858
> 
> ...



Para la plata la zona 20 seria lo suyo, pero el que el oro ya ande en objetivos practicamente a falta del posible descuelge asusta viejas me desorienta, bueno como siempre en la plata.... Por eso con la plata no me caliento mucho, pillo duros y yasta.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Nov 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Im presionante: La inflación que nunca llegará
> 
> de lectura obligada para tener una vision sobre lo que pasa con la QE y la inflacion.



Sí que es bueno el artículo!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> El joputa del Keiser también se sube a este carro . Una pena pues parecía limpito...




Este cada vez dice una cosa, le he visto cuatro videos y en el ultimo decia que no se que de los jinetes del apocalipsis con plata, oro y bitcoin, ahora ya la plata y el oro que le den porculo.

Seguramente pasara lo de siempre van a inflar bitcoin, mucha gente pedira prestamos o metera todo su dinero en bitcoin, cada vez que algo sube mucho todo el mundo corriendo a comprar, luego pegara un bajon y todos con los bolsillos secos, no digo que vaya a pasar pero es lo mas probable.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Tanta locura como meter pasta en una cripto creada por los mismos que han creado la inmensa burbuja fiduciaria.



Esto ya lo dijo el coronel baños si no recuerdo mal, que vayamos a pensar que esto de las criptomonedas no estaba diseñado desde el principio por las mismas manos poderosas de siempre, si no lo dijo asi me parecio interpretarlo, en algun programa de estos de milenio live se lo escuche.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> El joputa del Keiser también se sube a este carro . Una pena pues parecía limpito...



El vozdepato lleva tiempo "tirando" de ese carro


----------



## estupeharto (24 Nov 2020)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Jorgeus.
> 
> No pretendo ser descortés al no contestar. Simplemente no tiene sentido eliminar el blog por un lado y dar acceso a los contenidos por otro lado.
> 
> ...



Así acabaremos todos con esta TIRANÍA "progre" "socialista" "comunista" engaña-multiplicadora de borregos


----------



## estupeharto (24 Nov 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Personalmente, sinceramente ya no tengo ninguna duda de que las Criptos han sido creadas por la misma elite financista que esta detrás de los BCs, y con la reciente afirmación de BlackRock, que no deja de ser el brazo financiero de esa elite que lo engullirá todo a precio de saldo en todo el mundo, diciendo que el Bitcoin acabará por desplazar por completo al oro. Hay que estar muy enfermo pars hacer una afirmación así.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que son unos genios, creando ese invento del demonio, y nunca mejor dicho (que por muy descentralizado sostienen que sea, habría que ver quienes son esas ballenas que lo controlan en su gran mayoría), para seguir y seguir deprimiendo el precio de los MPs, el dinero de Dios, el único dinero real que ha existido, existe y el único que perdurará a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> ...



¡Qué cosa más curiosa!
Logran manipular el oro, la plata, el fiat, las guerras, los medios de comunicación manipulación, los bobiernos, ......
y van a dejar que que se les boicotee con unas "monedas virtuales" ....  

La meterán por todos lados, pero pensar que las cryptos han venido para salvarnos.... Escabechina de la buena en su momento


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Nov 2020)

[cuñao enterao' y envidioso]
Bueno, el que pilló BTC en el tramo de 1 a 400 (incluso en la paridad BTC/1 oz AU si me apuras) y los soltó en los 20k, que le quiten lo bailado. Hasta ahí ninguna objeción. Pero que no vengan a vendernos sus bondades cuando ya se sabe lo que es. Oye, que en pleno pico de la burbuja vendiste por 120k un piso Paco que te salió por 30k (caso real) bien por ti, pero eso no significa que esa mierda de piso lo valía.
[/cuñao enterao' y envidioso]


----------



## estupeharto (25 Nov 2020)

Y no sólo eso, sino que por cada cuatro que dieron el pelotazo, miles fueron desplumados a saco, pero eso no se dice.

Sólo con ver la componente de especulación salvaje, contradice a cualquier característica bondadosa y sensata que se le quiera atribuir. No tiene por donde cogerlo.
Todos a pescar, cruzar dedos y endosárselo a otro antes de que le explote en las manos.
Con estos fundamentos no se va a ningún lado.
Y eso de que no te lo pueden quitar, me suena a lo que decía Tyson
"Todo el mundo tiene un plan hasta que le pegas la primera hostia"


----------



## Bort (25 Nov 2020)

Jpmorgan, los mismos que desaconsejaban bitcoin a comienzos del 17 ahora dicen que va a desbancar al oro. Mas señales para entrar no puede haber


----------



## Minory (25 Nov 2020)

Una pregunta de alguien que se esta iniciando en el mundo de la compra de metales a largo plazo. Si compro en goldsilver 50k entre oro y plata y sabiendo que hay foreros descontentos con la web, ¿hay que pagar según tipo de impuesto, dar conocimiento a hacienda de este movimiento o realizar otro tipo de gestión?. Gracias


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Nov 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Jpmorgan, los mismos que desaconsejaban bitcoin a comienzos del 17 ahora dicen que va a desbancar al oro. Mas señales para entrar no puede haber



Pues JPM acumula ya 190 millones de onzas de plata (5300 toneladas) y 13 millones de onzas de oro (368 toneladas).


----------



## Gusman (25 Nov 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues JPM acumula ya 190 millones de onzas de plata (5300 toneladas) y 13 millones de onzas de oro (368 toneladas).



Y cuantos bitcoin? Esos son un tentáculo más de los creadores del "dinero" fiduciario. Diversifican todo lo que pueden y siempre ganan.


----------



## Gusman (25 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y no sólo eso, sino que por cada cuatro que dieron el pelotazo, miles fueron desplumados a saco, pero eso no se dice.
> 
> Sólo con ver la componente de especulación salvaje, contradice a cualquier característica bondadosa y sensata que se le quiera atribuir. No tiene por donde cogerlo.
> Todos a pescar, cruzar dedos y endosárselo a otro antes de que le explote en las manos.
> ...



Cualquier tipo de "dinero" (oro, plata, dinero papel, bitcoin...) se usa para conseguir bienes. Incluso siendo reserva de valor, se usa como un medio para conseguirlos y no como un fin en sí. Por lo que siempre se tratara de endosarselo a otro que te traspase ese bien a cambio de lo que el considera reserva de valor

Pd: todo es confiscable y te lo pueden quitar, excepto la libertad de pensamiento, y en ello andan para nuestra desgracia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Y cuantos bitcoin? Esos son un tentáculo más de los creadores del "dinero" fiduciario. Diversificando todo lo que pueden y siempre ganan.



No gran cosa si dicen que 50 millones de dólares es una gran inversión: JPMorgan Calls Square's $50M Bitcoin Investment 'Strong Vote of Confidence' for the Cryptocurrency - CoinDesk

Por comparar, tienen 23.500 millones en oro y 4.370 en plata a la cotización actual.

Suena a engordar el gorrino mientras ellos siguen acumulando MPs:

JPMorgan—Bitcoin’s ‘Biggest Enemy’—Suddenly Appears To Be Going All In On Crypto
JPMorgan Praises Bitcoin Then Pushes JPM Coin, Sets Up Dedicated Crypto Unit | News Bitcoin News
JPMorgan Chase CEO: If Bitcoin Goes Much Higher, 'It Will Be Regulated'

SI hasta han creado su propia criptoestafa: https://www.jpmorgan.com/solutions/cib/news/digital-coin-payments


----------



## Gusman (25 Nov 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> No gran cosa si dicen que 50 millones de dólares es una gran inversión: JPMorgan Calls Square's $50M Bitcoin Investment 'Strong Vote of Confidence' for the Cryptocurrency - CoinDesk
> 
> Por comparar, tienen 23.500 millones en oro y 4.370 en plata a la cotización actual.
> 
> ...



Creer lo que ellos declaran poseer es como creer que tu voto sirve de algo. Yo me imagino que a esos niveles, mueven el mercado cada vez que declaran comprar o vender por lo que no me fiaría del todo de lo que dicen hacer.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Nov 2020)

Más que fijarse en lo que dicen y filtran a la prensa para que lo diga, hay que fijarse en lo que hacen.
Están acopiando todo, manipulando todo, y en este caso yendo claramente en contra de los mp..... hmmm, y potenciando la inversión en bolsa y cryptos...hmmm
Eso es lo que quieren, acaparar, y que el resto se llene de papel, éter y miedo.


----------



## Gusman (25 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Más que fijarse en lo que dicen y filtran a la prensa para que lo diga, hay que fijarse en lo que hacen.
> Están acopiando todo, manipulando todo, y en este caso yendo claramente en contra de los mp..... hmmm, y potenciando la inversión en bolsa y cryptos...hmmm
> Eso es lo que quieren, acaparar, y que el resto se llene de papel, éter y miedo.



Tiene pinta de que están inflando bolsa y criptos para distraer de los MP,s. Ahí incluimos las noticias de la vacuna de 90% de efectividad y las comunicaciones de los políticos traidores de que ya nos van a vacunar y todo va a pasar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Creer lo que ellos declaran poseer es como creer que tu voto sirve de algo. Yo me imagino que a esos niveles, mueven el mercado cada vez que declaran comprar o vender por lo que no me fiaría del todo de lo que dicen hacer.



Muy cierto, pero eso no significa que tengan menos, sino que tendrán más MPs.

Bitcoños yo no sé cuántos tendrán, sólo digo que 50 millones de dólares les parecen una gran inversión, y no hay tanto bitcoños para que digan que metemos 20 mil millones.


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Nov 2020)




----------



## Dadaria (25 Nov 2020)

Tras inflar el ladrillo y la bolsa, ahora tocarán seguramente las criptos. Bitcoin, ethereum, ripple, etc, pasarán seguramente a engrosar la lista de activos destinados a absorber todo el humo que vayan creando. Mientras tanto, hundirán el precio de los MP's para comprar más barato. 

En cuanto a lo de JPMorgan y el bitcoin, parece más teatro que otra cosa. Si tenemos en cuenta que hasta ahora se han minado 18,5 millones de bitcoins, y su precio es de 16,000 euros la unidad, pues echen cuentas.


----------



## Haiss (25 Nov 2020)

Para mi que el bitcoin es la estafa del siglo.

Algo que no es nada, no puede valer mas que la moneda mas antigua de la humanidad


----------



## FranMen (25 Nov 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Tras inflar el ladrillo y la bolsa, ahora tocarán seguramente las criptos. Bitcoin, ethereum, ripple, etc, pasarán seguramente a engrosar la lista de activos destinados a absorber todo el humo que vayan creando. Mientras tanto, hundirán el precio de los MP's para comprar más barato.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de JPMorgan y el bitcoin, parece más teatro que otra cosa. Si tenemos en cuenta que hasta ahora se han minado 18,5 millones de bitcoins, y su precio es de 16,000 euros la unidad, pues echen cuentas.



Eso quiero saber yo, ¿cuánto dinero ha entrado en el bitcoin y similares? y no me vale 18,5 x 16000


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Nov 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Tras inflar el ladrillo y la bolsa, ahora tocarán seguramente las criptos. Bitcoin, ethereum, ripple, etc, pasarán seguramente a engrosar la lista de activos destinados a absorber todo el humo que vayan creando. Mientras tanto, hundirán el precio de los MP's para comprar más barato.
> 
> *En cuanto a lo de JPMorgan y el bitcoin, parece más teatro que otra cosa. Si tenemos en cuenta que hasta ahora se han minado 18,5 millones de bitcoins, y su precio es de 16,000 euros la unidad, pues echen cuentas.*



Eso mismo; no recordaba cuántos bitcoños había, y, si no me equivoco, muchos se habrán evaporado al morir sus propietarios, ¿no?


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Nov 2020)

Y esto... Es como bullion vault pero sin la ventaja de la plataforma de compraventa. Parece bien, de todos modos.

Custodia oro - Andorrano Joyería


----------



## Muttley (25 Nov 2020)

Mi opinión es que los metales son nuestra única salvaguarda a largo plazo para la garantizar un ingreso qie complemente a nuestra exigua pensión a 30 años vista tal y como hace @Piel de Luna que “calca” lo que yo entiendo por tener una estrategia con sentido a largo plazo y que si encima se añade su larguísima experiencia en el mundillo (que comprar, que no, cuánta plata/oro y a que precio) la veo como una estrategia 100% ganadora.

Alarmismo?

No, el hecho que yo crea que en 30 años vamos a recibir una pensión equivalente a un tercio de la pensión media actual (unos 340 euros en 30 años frente a los actuales 1120 euros, todo con valor “presente” en 30 años y ahora)
no es que lo diga yo solo, ahí está Domingo Soriano, el economista con más sentido de todos los que publican en medios españoles.
Los datos son tozudos. Ahora hay 3 contribuyentes por pensionista.
En 2050 la relación es 1 a 1.
Simple regla de 3.

El 'lenguaje' del ahorro, la realidad de los costes y la trampa de las pensiones

En su columna de libertaddigital abunda en muchos artículos sobre cómo son las pensiones, como serán y que se necesita para mantener esa pensión media en 30 años. Se aconseja la lectura de los artículos en archivo.
Básicamente se resume que o empezamos a meter ingenieros holandeses trabajando y cotizando en Malaga aumentando productividad o estamos en el escenario que he descrito antes debido al paro estructural, la baja productividad y la pirámide demográfica.

En realidad da un pelín igual si hoy son 23 o 27$ la plata.
La idea es que vaya marcando maximos crecientes anuales. Poco a poco. Cimentando base sólida.
27 el que viene. 30 en 2022. 35-40 en 2025. 50 en 2028-2029. 60 en 2030.
Hablamos de 100% de revalorización en una década.
Y de ahí para arriba.
Igual que ahora no se concibe una bajada a 10$....que en 2030 no se conciba una bajada a 30$.
Y ahí hemos ganado.
Game over


----------



## estupeharto (25 Nov 2020)

Si sumamos que lo que durante estos años ha funcionado, ya no va a funcionar, no podemos ni imaginar la torta que va a salir de todo esto.

En lo que dicen y en lo que plantean para el presente y futuro, no se puede tener ninguna confianza. Fallan por todos lados, no se esconden, todo es un paripé para hacer ver que hacen algo, mientras están ahí llevándoselo y acatando órdenes de otros que están más arriba.

Cualquier día sacarán el VTL (virtulatún), comida virtual mucho más beneficiosa para la salud, dónde va a parar. Portable, inodora, sin caducidad, limitada para que aumente su valor, y lo más importante, rejuvenece. Ya nada será como antes. Plantar nabos será cosa de pobres.


----------



## FranMen (25 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Mi opinión es que los metales son nuestra única salvaguarda a largo plazo para la garantizar un ingreso qie complemente a nuestra exigua pensión a 30 años vista tal y como hace @Piel de Luna que “calca” lo que yo entiendo por tener una estrategia con sentido a largo plazo y que si encima se añade su larguísima experiencia en el mundillo (que comprar, que no, cuánta plata/oro y a que precio) la veo como una estrategia 100% ganadora.
> 
> Alarmismo?
> 
> ...



Que alegría me da, cobráremos pensión en 2050. Para que no haya truco, dígame que seguiremos vivos para entonces la mayoría de los que tenemos menos de 50 años.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> *Cualquier día sacarán el VTL (virtulatún), comida virtual mucho más beneficiosa para la salud, dónde va a parar. Portable, inodora, sin caducidad, limitada para que aumente su valor, y lo más importante, rejuvenece*. Ya nada será como antes. Plantar nabos será cosa de pobres.



Póngame un trillón. Para llevar.


----------



## Muttley (25 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Que alegría me da, cobráremos pensión en 2050. Para que no haya truco, dígame que seguiremos vivos para entonces la mayoría de los que tenemos menos de 50 años.



Entonces si no creemos que vamos a estar vivos, estamos en el foro equivocado.
Nos trasladamos a Pvtas, coca y yates.
Yo prometo abrir el post : Rusas y yates. Oficial.
De eso también se. De coca ni idea. Nunca he probado, 
Por supuesto mantenerlo para que todos compartamos las mejores ciudades eslavas para conocer chortinas y las marcas premium de ebanistas de interiorismo naval o la tecnología VSAT para poder ver los partidos de Champions en directo con los amigotes desde el centro del mediterráneo mientras sorteamos pateras.
Por 30000 euros de instalación y por una onza de oro al mes se ve Netflix, Se puede hacer Tik tok en directo y llamar por WhatsApp a nuestro traficante habitual para que nos haga un “delivery” al barco.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Nov 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Póngame un trillón. Para llevar.



Eso será después del resepedo. Primero la vacuna. Y sólo se podrán comprar con mps, que son calvos pero no tontos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Eso quiero saber yo, ¿cuánto dinero ha entrado en el bitcoin y similares? y no me vale 18,5 x 16000



Fácil saberlo. El precio va en relación al market kap y los que hay en circulación.


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Nov 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si sumamos que lo que durante estos años ha funcionado, ya no va a funcionar, no podemos ni imaginar la torta que va a salir de todo esto.
> 
> En lo que dicen y en lo que plantean para el presente y futuro, no se puede tener ninguna confianza. Fallan por todos lados, no se esconden, todo es un paripé para hacer ver que hacen algo, mientras están ahí llevándoselo y acatando órdenes de otros que están más arriba.
> 
> Cualquier día sacarán el VTL (virtulatún), comida virtual mucho más beneficiosa para la salud, dónde va a parar. Portable, inodora, sin caducidad, limitada para que aumente su valor, y lo más importante, rejuvenece. Ya nada será como antes. Plantar nabos será cosa de pobres.



Eso ya existe. El 80% de los productos de un supermercado ya no son comida pero dicen que sí.


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Nov 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso mismo; no recordaba cuántos bitcoños había, y, si no me equivoco, muchos se habrán evaporado al morir sus propietarios, ¿no?



No obligatoria mente, con dar en herencia la clave privada solucionado.


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Nov 2020)

Haiss dijo:


> Para mi que el bitcoin es la estafa del siglo.
> 
> Algo que no es nada, no puede valer mas que la moneda mas antigua de la humanidad



El oro/plata se valora porque tiene unas características a las cuales los humanos le atribuyen valor en determinadas circustancias. Con Bitcoin pasa lo mismo. Cuando entendáis que el valor intrínseco no existe, podréis entender porque Bitcoin es una reserva de valor. Cuando entendáis que Facebook, Google, Apple, Amazon, son productos digitales y que cuando un gran número de personas lo usan adquieren un valor, podréis entender Bitcoin. No soy anti MPs pero nunca compraré en máximos históricos, llamadme ingenuo...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No obligatoria mente, con dar en herencia la clave privada solucionado.



Cierto, pero recuerdo haber leído de hace años esto; que ahora está de pago, así que no se pueden ver los detalles, habrá que seguir buscando:

Exclusive: Nearly 4 Million Bitcoins Lost Forever, New Study Says


----------



## Fukuoka San (25 Nov 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cierto, pero recuerdo haber leído de hace años esto; que ahora está de pago, así que no se pueden ver los detalles, habrá que seguir buscando:
> 
> Exclusive: Nearly 4 Million Bitcoins Lost Forever, New Study Says



La mayoría de esos Bitcoin, se perdieron por perder la llave privada, no porque muriera el propietario.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La mayoría de esos Bitcoin, se perdieron por perder la llave privada, no porque muriera el propietario.



¿Por perder la llave privada, dice usted? Pues si no murió, habría que matarle, joder...


----------



## Forcopula (25 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Cuando entendáis que el valor intrínseco no existe, podréis entender porque Bitcoin es una reserva de valor. Cuando entendáis que Facebook, Google, Apple, Amazon, son productos digitales y que cuando un gran número de personas lo usan adquieren un valor, podréis entender Bitcoin.



No tiene absolutamente nada que ver esas empresas con Bitcoin, pero nada de nada por mucho que te empeñes. De hecho tiene tan poco que ver que me sorprende que se te pase por la cabeza la comparación.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Eso ya existe. El 80% de los productos de un supermercado ya no son comida pero dicen que sí.



No existe todavía. 
Ese 80 % que dices, es basura, es fiat.


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Personalmente, sinceramente ya no tengo ninguna duda de que las Criptos han sido creadas por la misma elite financista que esta detrás de los BCs, y con la reciente afirmación de BlackRock, que no deja de ser el brazo financiero de esa elite que lo engullirá todo a precio de saldo en todo el mundo, diciendo que el Bitcoin acabará por desplazar por completo al oro. Hay que estar muy enfermo pars hacer una afirmación así.



No hacen sino expresar el deseo íntimo de las élites. Llevan años luchando contra el resurgir de los metales, los odian a muerte, dado que una vez que estos igualen su precio con su valor, se acaba el juego de la expansión fiat ilimitada que tantas alegrías les ha dado desde la revolución keynesiana.

BTC no fue creado por las élites, aunque es una idea recurrente y que ha calado entre la mayoría de sus detractores, este cuento no resiste un examen simple, ni se ajusta a la realidad. La idea de BTC surgió en grupos libertarios antiestado que venían experimentando con la posibilidad de usar la criptografía para crear una base de datos pública que no pudiera corromperse incluso en entornos inseguros. Este problema se resolvió por medio del protocolo que lanzó Satoshi Nakamoto, un evidente pseudónimo de uno de los integrantes del grupo de noticias donde se debatía la cuestión.

Durante años las élites permanecieron ajenas al devenir de BTC, dado que el sistema parecía funcionar, al menos para ellos, el desprecio ante un dinero surgido desde el más puro mercado, que solventaba problemas surgidos por la naturaleza saqueadora del estado, fue su primera respuesta.

Solo tras la enésima de las burbujas que lo llevó a los 17k € en 2017, se apresuraron a investigar en que forma podrían dominarlo primero, replicarlo y finalmente destruirlo.

Todos los intentos por parte del establishment terminaron en fracasos. Si hubo un momento en que BTC pudo ser destruido, ese tiempo pasó en algún momento entre 2009 y 2015-16, mientras la red era vulnerable por su pequeño tamaño. Hoy en día la red BTC es de una naturaleza que es más segura que ninguna otra cosa antes conocida por la humanidad, por lo que destruir BTC ya no es una posibilidad realista.

En los últimos tiempos hemos asistido al fin de la lucha contra BTC, al menos en lo que respecta al control total. BTC será asimilado por la sociedad porque no existe alternativa a ello.


Así que lo que queda es aceptar que BTC ha venido para quedarse, con toda probabilidad.


Todo ello en un momento de euforia de BTC, que hace que muchos olviden la historia del oro y la plata, que sin el mayor género de dudas tendrán su momento en los próximos años/década.

El sistema fiat lleva décadas de expansión ilimitada y el resultado final solo puede ser uno de varios escenarios:

1. La contracción del crédito y el pinchazo deflacionario de todos los activos en burbuja. Si los bancos centrales no luchan en la única forma que saben, esto implica una crisis deflacionaria, quiebras y dolor. Este escenario es altamente positivo para el oro y la plata.

2. Si en el anterior, los bancos centrales siguen inflando como si no hubiera un mañana, llegará el momento en que irremediablemente la inflación de precios se desbordará como una presa al límite de su capacidad y se extenderá en la valoración de bienes y servicios, primero, hasta que el valor del fiat colapse una vez se pierda la confianza en él. En un escenario de hiperinflación, el oro y la plata serán los reyes.


No debemos pensar que el BTC va a poder drenar todo el valor del fiat porque la cantidad de fiat es casi ilimitada, pensemos que hay una deuda global de cerca de 300 billones de $, por un lado, y que la capacidad de procesamiento de BTC por el momento sigue teniendo límites muy estrictos.

Así que BTC va a servir por el momento para que algunos huyan del fiat y resguarden sus ahorros, pero no para todos, al menos no en el corto o medio plazo. 

Para todos esos, ORO y PLATA.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La mayoría de esos Bitcoin, se perdieron por perder la llave privada, no porque muriera el propietario.





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Por perder la llave privada, dice usted? Pues si no murió, habría que matarle, joder...



Yo asociaba a que se habían perdido esas llaves por defunción, pero bueno, lo mismo da.

La cosas es que hay bastante menos bitcoños aún de los minados. Y que, aunque quisieran, los de JPM no pueden meter así como así 20 mil millones de pavos en bitcoños.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Nov 2020)

El bitcoin en el Abc... Para que las langostas se animen...


El bitcoin se acerca a su máximo valor histórico: crece un 300% y ya se puede comprar a pie de calle



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CANILLAS (26 Nov 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El bitcoin en el Abc... Para que las langostas se animen...
> 
> 
> El bitcoin se acerca a su máximo valor histórico: crece un 300% y ya se puede comprar a pie de calle
> ...


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Nov 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> La cosas es que hay bastante menos bitcoños aún de los minados. Y que, aunque quisieran, los de JPM no pueden meter así como así 20 mil millones de pavos en bitcoños




Sí pueden, pero el precio subiría y de los primeros que compren a los últimos, habría una gran diferencia de precio. Veo que no estás muy ducho en la oferta y la demanda.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Nov 2020)

CANILLAS dijo:


>



Vendisteis todo vuestro otro en máximos? O no hicisteis caso a Rockefeller? Jaja. Cayendo.


----------



## Gusman (26 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Vendisteis todo vuestro otro en máximos? O no hicisteis caso a Rockefeller? Jaja. Cayendo.



Cayendo dice!! Lo que caen son los criptotulipanes…..


----------



## Muttley (26 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Vendisteis todo vuestro otro en máximos? O no hicisteis caso a Rockefeller? Jaja. Cayendo.



El dinero no se puede vender. Por definición.
Igual que (obviando la dicotomía Fiat-oro) un billete de 50 euros no se puede vender.

Lo que se hace es cambiarlo por un bien o por un servicio. Dinero compra. No vende.
Ese bien o servicio costará más o menos a lo largo del tiempo. Lo que tiene la inflación y las tasas de interés.
Y que el oro compra menos que hace una semana es un hecho.
También es un hecho que el oro compra más que hace un año. Hasta un 25% más.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sí pueden, pero el precio subiría y de los primeros que compren a los últimos, habría una gran diferencia de precio. Veo que no estás muy ducho en la oferta y la demanda.



Hombre, ya empiezan los descalificativos.

Los bitcoins existentes no valen 20.000 millones de dólares _ergo_ no pueden invertir ahora mismo esa cantidad.

Podrá burbujearse en el futuro todo lo que quieras. JPM podrá contribuir a ello. Pero de momento el bitcoño es lo que es.

En cambio MPs hay más.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Nov 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hombre, ya empiezan los descalificativos.
> 
> Los bitcoins existentes no valen 20.000 millones de dólares _ergo_ no pueden invertir ahora mismo esa cantidad.
> 
> ...



Sigues sin entender la oferta y la demanda. Las cosas no tienen un valor predeterminado, tienen el valor que el mercado decide, es decir tienen el valor que decide la oferta y la demanda.


----------



## Razkin (26 Nov 2020)

Las “mafias” siempre han controlado el dinero. Eso no es un secreto. Acumulan dinero durante las crisis y durante tiempos de bonanza. Con dólares, oro, o Bitcoin, esta tradición se repite una y otra vez. Y solucionar eso no será solo cuestión de abolir el dinero fíat y adoptar el oro o Bitcoin. Se necesitan cambios políticos, sociales, tecnológicos y económicos muchísimos más profundos.
Decir que una vuelta al patrón oro o que el Bitcoin solucionaría eso (que tantas veces oímos) es muy iluso. El mundo es más complejo que eso. Bitcoin para el individuo que busca control e independencia, es un vehículo de resguardo de valor, pero la propuesta de Bitcoin como moneda universal y solución para todos los problemas de la economía mundial ...... no lo veo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sigues sin entender la oferta y la demanda. Las cosas no tienen un valor predeterminado, tienen el valor que el mercado decide, es decir tienen el valor que decide la oferta y la demanda.



Y dale. Es fascinante que sepas que el precio de las cosas oscila. También los millones de onzas de oro y plata de JMP, muchas más que Bitcoins existen y existirán... y tienen notable potencial alcista.

Lo que queda claro es que tú lo que no entiendes es que las cosas valen en cualquier momento dado una cantidad determinado y hay un stock limitado. Y que sólo tras incrementarse la demanda sube el precio.

¿Según tú JPM puede hacerse ahora mismo con 20 mil millones de dólares en Bitcoins así de repente y sin dificultades? A pesar de que el volumen diario de intercambios no llega a 300 millones. Porque no es simplemente cosa de que el Bitcoño se demande a 5 mil, 15 mil, 30 mil o 100 mil dólares: tiene que haber quien esté dispuesto a ofertarlo, y cantidad suficiente.

Por mucho que JPM demande a cualquier precio para reunir 20 mil millones de pavos en bitcoños, y en consecuencia suba el precio del bitcoño, al final el mercado es tan limitado que tendrá 20 bulbos de tulipán burbujeados a mil millones la unidad. Eso no es invertir, es comprar en máximos (y encima provocando el máximo), cosa que según tú nunca harías. Salvo al parecer con bitcoños.

Así que no, JPM no puede meterse ahora mismo en el mercado del bitcoño, sólo burbujearlo.

Lo cual evidencia sus intenciones. Y las tuyas, de paso, como más que probable multi del rumanillo.


----------



## Muttley (26 Nov 2020)

Hoy es mi cumpleforo 10 años.
Y gran parte como asiduo de bolsa e inversiones. 
Gracías a todos por vuestra participación en este hilo y por vuestras valiosas contribuciones, que nos permiten (al menos a mi) ver las cosas desde otros ángulos. Creo que se ha logrado un post equilibrado, donde todo el mundo puede participar incluso desde cero esperando que algún veterano le dé indicaciones.
Y además se ha mantenido la convivencia y un tono distendido donde no faltan las bromas cuando tocan. 
Yo me iré a dormir releyendo la “prensa independiente” plagada de “buenas noticias”. 
Afortunadamente no en un banco del parque.


----------



## Daviot (27 Nov 2020)

Hombre, las gracias te las tendremos que dar nosotros a ti por tu aportación al hilo que creaste hará 10 años y que ha conseguido mantener el interés de todos nosotros.

Esperemos seguir todos en el mismo barco otros cuantos años más a pesar de las inclemencias que arrecien y llegar tarde o temprano a buen puerto.

P.D. Perdón por la equivocación, el hilo lo abriste en marzo de 2020 como continuación de la saga de los anteriores hilos llamados "la evolución del precio del oro" creado por Rafacoins, continuado después por fernadojcg y llegando hasta este hilo en el que estamos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (27 Nov 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Lo cual evidencia sus intenciones. Y las tuyas, de paso, como más que probable multi del rumanillo



En caso de tener Bitcoin, nunca lo volvería a cambiar por Fiat para ganar €. Al igual que los MPs lo usaría como resguardo de valor. No se que es una "multi del rumanillo"



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hombre, ya empiezan los descalificativos.



Sí descalificar es decir que no entiendes algo, tienes la piel muy fina. Empieza por llamar a las cosas por su nombre en vez de bitcoños, payaso.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> En caso de tener Bitcoin, nunca lo volvería a cambiar por Fiat para ganar €. Al igual que los MPs lo usaría como resguardo de valor. No se que es una "multi del rumanillo"
> 
> 
> 
> Sí descalificar es decir que no entiendes algo, tienes la piel muy fina. Empieza por llamar a las cosas por su nombre en vez de bitcoños, payaso.



Igual descalificar es llamar a tu interlocutor ¿Payaso?. No sé, igual no, o igual si. Mientras me lo pienso le pongo en el ignore por amable...


----------



## germanalca (27 Nov 2020)

germanalca dijo:


> Buenas, he hecho una pequeña compra en Coinvest, sabéis más o menos cuanto tardan en enviar el pedido?? Lo hice el domingo y sigo esperando, ya me enviaron el email confirmando que les había llegado el pago el lunes.



Me auto cito, dos semanas ha tardado, obligatorio por covid entrega en punto de recogida UPS, en mi localidad hasta el día siguiente de la recepción del email no te lo entregan. Pondré una queja.
Respecto a las monedas, el soberano algo más pequeño de lo que esperaba, me ha decepcionado, cosas de novato supongo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Nov 2020)

germanalca dijo:


> Me auto cito, dos semanas ha tardado, obligatorio por covid entrega en punto de recogida UPS, en mi localidad hasta el día siguiente de la recepción del email no te lo entregan. Pondré una queja.
> Respecto a las monedas, el soberano algo más pequeño de lo que esperaba, me ha decepcionado, cosas de novato supongo.



Aquí el tamaño si que importa, si te ha decepcionado el soberano (no me extraña a mi todo lo anglo me decepciona) pillate un 50 pesos Mexicano ( un centenario) veras como cambia la cosa, y podras agarrarte muy fuerte a los pechos de la angelita (aseguro que es angelita y no angelito).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Nov 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> En caso de tener Bitcoin, nunca lo volvería a cambiar por Fiat para ganar €. Al igual que los MPs lo usaría como resguardo de valor. No se que es una "multi del rumanillo"
> 
> Sí descalificar es decir que no entiendes algo, tienes la piel muy fina. Empieza por llamar a las cosas por su nombre en vez de bitcoños, payaso.



En caso de tener bitcoños, te costaría mucho tiempo cambiarlo por fiat y ahí estaría Hacienda esperándote. A este hilo me remito: Bitcoin: - Bitcoin, humo digital

Y con ello acabo el excurso, que aquí es para hablar de MPs y hay gente que sabe más. Para tí todos los bitcoños, no tengo nada más que decirte, "tipo de incógnito" que no sabes quién ser rumanillo y para quien llamar payaso a los demás es lo normal. Esas cosas las hacemos en Guardería y otros subforos y no pasa nada, pero en Bolsa e inversiones se mantiene el respeto. Un saludo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Nov 2020)

germanalca dijo:


> Me auto cito, dos semanas ha tardado, obligatorio por covid entrega en punto de recogida UPS, en mi localidad hasta el día siguiente de la recepción del email no te lo entregan. Pondré una queja.
> Respecto a las monedas, el soberano algo más pequeño de lo que esperaba, me ha decepcionado, cosas de novato supongo.



No importa el tamaño.
Lo que tienes en tus manos son 7,322 gramos de oro puro.
Dinero real, lo demás son zarandajas.


----------



## Muttley (27 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Aquí el tamaño si que importa, si te ha decepcionado el soberano (no me extraña a mi todo lo anglo me decepciona) pillate un 50 pesos Mexicano ( un centenario) veras como cambia la cosa, y podras agarrarte muy fuerte a los pechos de la angelita (aseguro que es angelita y no angelito).



También hay monedas grandes anglo.
Para que se vea bien los tamaños.
Foto de una de mis posesiones más preciadas junto a....
..........5 libras jubilee Victoria y un soberano normal Victoria.


----------



## sebboh (27 Nov 2020)

impresionan mas las monedas de kg de plata (aunque cueste menos xD)


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Nov 2020)

Plata -3% en el pre-market americano 

El rumano tardando en asomar el hocico en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Nov 2020)

Limpiando stops antes de otro rally.


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Nov 2020)

backwardation ahora mismo en la plata, futuro por debajo del contado

edito: ya lo han corregido, ha durado unos pocos minutos, pero es un aviso a navegantes

reedito: vuelve a tontear con el backwardation, son la hostia acojonando a la peña, auguro un mes de diciembre muy bueno para la plata


----------



## FranMen (27 Nov 2020)

Menudo meneo le están dando al árbol


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Nov 2020)

Tengo que ponerme la camisa de fuerza para no comprar ahora en BV porque veo que los 21,50 de Depeche están nuevamente cerca y luego me voy a cagar en to si llegan y ya me he gastado la liquidez


----------



## Burbujerofc (27 Nov 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Limpiando stops antes de otro rally.



¿Puede ser eso, verdad?
El VIX también había pegado un bajón. 


TomBolillo dijo:


> Tengo que ponerme la camisa de fuerza para no comprar ahora en BV porque veo que los 21,50 de Depeche están nuevamente cerca y luego me voy a cagar en to si llegan y ya me he gastado la liquidez



Justo me acordaba de Depeche y en sus análisis y en Daviot y las gráficas que puso hace meses.


----------



## FranMen (27 Nov 2020)

Gold Pukes Below $1800 As VIX Flash-Crashes To February Lows


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Nov 2020)

Esperando a PAAS (minera) en 27,XX


----------



## FranMen (27 Nov 2020)

Estamos en Black Friday, que mejor que comprar Mp’s con descuento


----------



## FranMen (27 Nov 2020)

Ojo a los traders, hoy los mercados cierran antes


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (27 Nov 2020)

RUMANILLO INCOMING XD


----------



## Porestar (27 Nov 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Ojo a los traders, hoy los mercados cierran antes



¿A qué hora?


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Aquí el tamaño si que importa, si te ha decepcionado el soberano (no me extraña a mi todo lo anglo me decepciona) pillate un 50 pesos Mexicano ( un centenario) veras como cambia la cosa, y podras agarrarte muy fuerte a los pechos de la angelita (aseguro que es angelita y no angelito).



Otra cosa guapa del centenario es el sonido que tiene. Impresionante. Ademas muy poco premium . Ahora a mi los soberanos con el San Jorge dando caña al dragón tambien me flipan

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Nov 2020)

@Piel de Luna te han entrado las órdenes de compra que tenías puestas para los 2/3 que te faltaban? Mínimo una te habrá entrado.


----------



## FranMen (27 Nov 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿A qué hora?



Gold prices slump below key level on Black Friday, set for sharpest weekly fall in 2 months

Wall Street no abre este jueves: Estados Unidos celebra el Día de Acción de Gracias


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Plata -3% en el pre-market americano
> 
> El rumano tardando en asomar el hocico en 3, 2, 1...



Aquí me tienes, no sabes lo feliz que soy hoy.

Pero aun queda felicidad por recibir.

Me gustaría todos aquellos que no hayan comprado gracias a mi me dijeran algo, pero se que es algo imposible.

Se que en este tipo de foros mucha gente que lee que luego son los que de verdad gastan no participan.

Así que hoy me llegan buenas vibraciones de mucha gente que gracias a mis consejos no compraron, da igual que no participen y solo lean, siento esas buenas vibraciones, por eso seguramente hoy soy tan feliz.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> ¿Puede ser eso, verdad?
> El VIX también había pegado un bajón.
> 
> 
> Justo me acordaba de Depeche y en sus análisis y en Daviot y las gráficas que puso hace meses.




Para Romanillo no hay recuerdos verdad ?

Ni un miserable recuerdo por pequeño que sea ?


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Tengo que ponerme la camisa de fuerza para no comprar ahora en BV porque veo que los 21,50 de Depeche están nuevamente cerca y luego me voy a cagar en to si llegan y ya me he gastado la liquidez



Ponte esa camisa con candados y espera mejor los pronósticos de Romanillo, el otro solo me copiaba según veía que yo iba acertando y cambiaba de pronósticos como puede cambiar una quinceañera de novio, los quinceañeros lo tienen mas difícil en ese aspecto.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

sebboh dijo:


> impresionan mas las monedas de kg de plata (aunque cueste menos xD)



Pronto las tendréis sobre los 400 y poco euros, su verdadero precio.


----------



## Grecorio (27 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ponte esa camisa con candados y espera mejor los pronósticos de Romanillo, *el otro solo me copiaba según veía que yo iba acertando* y cambiaba de pronósticos como puede cambiar una quinceañera de novio, los quinceañeros lo tienen mas difícil en ese aspecto.



Tu no has acertado en nada. Revisa tus pronósticos y observa la cotización en ese día. 
Cualquiera que te hiciera caso te estará buscando para pedirte explicaciones.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Tu no has acertado en nada. Revisa tus pronósticos y observa la cotización en ese día.
> Cualquiera que te hiciera caso te estará buscando para pedirte explicaciones.




Que eres tu también de los que decían que plata en 120 dolares onza y oro a 10000 ?

Huelo desde aquí la bilis.


----------



## Grecorio (27 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Que eres tu también de los que decían que plata en 120 dolares onza y oro a 10000 ?
> 
> Huelo desde aquí la bilis.



Yo tengo un plan de compras anual en el que la cotización no importa.
Llevo pocos años con este plan. (Menos de 10)
Pero aunque sea incapaz de predecir subidas y bajadas de los MPs, soy capaz de oler a un cantamañanas a 50 metros.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Nov 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Yo tengo un plan de compras anual en el que la cotización no importa.
> Llevo pocos años con este plan. (Menos de 10)
> Pero aunque sea incapaz de predecir subidas y bajadas de los MPs, soy capaz de oler a un cantamañanas a 50 metros.



El problema es que se confunden los conceptos, unas veces por desconocimiento y otras por el placer de trollear romanillo style.

Los MPs son un valor refugio o, como mucho, una inversión a largo plazo. No entiendo que haya gente que monte una fiesta o un drama cuando la plata sube o baja un 3%. Hay que tener perspectiva histórica y una mirada más larga.

Y el que se aburra com esto puede subirse a la montaña rusa del Bitcoin, a ver dónde acaba.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Grecorio dijo:


> Yo tengo un plan de compras anual en el que la cotización no importa.
> Llevo pocos años con este plan. (Menos de 10)
> Pero aunque sea incapaz de predecir subidas y bajadas de los MPs, soy capaz de oler a un cantamañanas a 50 metros.



Pues debes de tener la nariz tan jodida en estos momentos que ya no sabrás si es por la cantamañaneria del foro o por que has pillado el coronavirus que dicen que uno de los síntomas es la perdida de olfato.

El foro esta lleno de cantamañanas como tu mismo dices que aplicaban la teoría de que la plata/oro no podían dejar de subir sin parar.

Me parece que poquitos eramos los que avisábamos de que la plata/oro iban a reventar pero a la baja, imagino que no soy el único que sabia que esto pasaría pero los demás callaban por miedo a que les montarais una inquisición como habéis estado haciendo conmigo.

Me deberían de mandar por parte del foro aunque fuera una tableta de turrón, pocos hemos mantenido con este empeño lo que realmente iba a pasar.

Es el momento de que el ídolo hable hoy por mi.


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Nov 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Aquí el tamaño si que importa, si te ha decepcionado el soberano (no me extraña a mi todo lo anglo me decepciona) pillate un 50 pesos Mexicano ( un centenario) veras como cambia la cosa, y podras agarrarte muy fuerte a los pechos de la angelita (aseguro que es angelita y no angelito).



Es que estamos hablando de 8,75 gr contra 41,66 gr


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Pues debes de tener la nariz tan jodida en estos momentos que ya no sabrás si es por la cantamañaneria del foro o por que has pillado el coronavirus que dicen que uno de los síntomas es la perdida de olfato.
> 
> El foro esta lleno de cantamañanas como tu mismo dices que aplicaban la teoría de que la plata/oro no podían dejar de subir sin parar.
> 
> ...



Y ahora qué crees que va a pasar con el oro y la plata, cuál será su evolución


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Nov 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Y ahora qué crees que va a pasar con el oro y la plata, cuál será su evolución



Enga sí @romanillo , mójate y dinos en cuánto va a acabar el oro y la plata este mismo año. Ya no tienes a @Depeche around "para que te copie" las predicciones por lo que si aciertas el mérito será todo tuyo.


----------



## timi (27 Nov 2020)

uno que ha comprado algo mas de físico ,,,


----------



## Daviot (27 Nov 2020)

Bueno, y que pasa con el black friday ?. No veo ninguna tienda online que se digne a hacer ninguna oferta, ni siquiera gastos de envío gratis.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, y que pasa con el black friday ?. No veo ninguna tienda online que se digne a hacer ninguna oferta, ni siquiera gastos de envío gratis.



En Dracmametales han puesto esto, pero es de risa:
Black Friday - Dracma Metales de Inversión


----------



## nedantes (27 Nov 2020)

En* europeanmint .....*


*BLACK FRIDAY*


Get a 20% Discount on all Collectibles and Supplies!

Please use coupon *20BLACKFRIDAY*

Valid only today!


----------



## Daviot (27 Nov 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> En Dracmametales han puesto esto, pero es de risa:
> Black Friday - Dracma Metales de Inversión



Jajajaja...... efectivamente, de risa.


----------



## Daviot (27 Nov 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> En* europeanmint .....*
> 
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY*
> ...



Gracias, esto ya parece más interesante.

Bueno, no tanto, que es sólo para coleccionables y suministros, nada para monedas bullion.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Nov 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> En* europeanmint .....*
> 
> 
> *BLACK FRIDAY*
> ...



Joder pero qué cara tienen la AC / DC allí. Me tuve que frotar los ojos y todo. Casi el doble que en otras tiendas europeas (precio caro ya de por sí). Esperaré los 13€/oz del rumano a ver si así por lo menos las ponen sobre los 50€


----------



## MIP (27 Nov 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> En Dracmametales han puesto esto, pero es de risa:
> Black Friday - Dracma Metales de Inversión



Joder que moneda más PACO, déjame adivinar, FNMT...







Rezuma paquismo en cada surco...


----------



## Porestar (27 Nov 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajajaja...... efectivamente, de risa.





fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> En Dracmametales han puesto esto, pero es de risa:
> Black Friday - Dracma Metales de Inversión



A primera hora de la mañana tenían mucho más, pero voló rápido. Yo me estuve pensando britanias y canguros rebajados, una koala de 10oz... pero antes de decidirme ya no estaban. De todas formas el bajón posterior compensó, salvo por el koala.


----------



## Tolagu (27 Nov 2020)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> El problema es que se confunden los conceptos, unas veces por desconocimiento y otras por el placer de trollear romanillo style.
> 
> Los MPs son un valor refugio o, como mucho, una inversión a largo plazo. No entiendo que haya gente que monte una fiesta o un drama cuando la plata sube o baja un 3%. Hay que tener perspectiva histórica y una mirada más larga.
> 
> Y el que se aburra com esto puede subirse a la montaña rusa del Bitcoin, a ver dónde acaba.



Lo que pasa es que somos muchos los que vamos en físico y en papel. Por eso se comenta.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Y ahora qué crees que va a pasar con el oro y la plata, cuál será su evolución



Siguen bajando pero ya en barrena, junto al bitcoin que también va a entrar en barrena ya habrán tiempos mejores para ellos.


----------



## romanillo (27 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Enga sí @romanillo , mójate y dinos en cuánto va a acabar el oro y la plata este mismo año. Ya no tienes a @Depeche around "para que te copie" las predicciones por lo que si aciertas el mérito será todo tuyo.




Oro en 1400 euros, plata por debajo de los 18 euros onza.

Si me equivoco es por ser conservador, creo que bajara mucho mas aun.


----------



## Daviot (27 Nov 2020)

Bueno, pues cerrada ya la cotización del precio de la plata ( 22,69 $ ) parece que ha quedado en terreno de nadie. Si se va a comprar igual se puede apurar un poco más la situación hasta que el RSI y el MACD alcancen niveles más bajos.

El precio no ha perdido todavía el apoyo del nivel de 23,02 dólares ya que no ha bajado más del 3% de ese precio. Por debajo tenemos el apoyo de los 21,65 $ que antiguamente era conocida como la resistencia de hormigón y por lo tanto ha pasado a ser el apoyo de hormigón.

En el gráfico también se ve como se ha perdido la línea de tendencia alcista primaria y ahora habrá que establecer otra nueva línea de tendencia.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Oro en *1400 euros*, plata por *debajo de los 18 euros onza*.
> 
> Si me equivoco es por ser conservador, creo que bajara mucho mas aun.



Citado quedas para que después no te hagas el sueco si llegado el fin de año no se han alcanzado esos valores.


----------



## Pintxen (28 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Joder que moneda más PACO, déjame adivinar, FNMT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía, qué cosa más fea. Made in Spain...


----------



## csan (28 Nov 2020)

Pintxen dijo:


> Madre mía, qué cosa más fea. Made in Spain...



Por esta vez la FNMT no ha tenido nada que ver, son 50 pesos mejicanos del 92 (media onza)...pero aunque a mi me encantan muchas de la FNMT, si quieren ver de lo que es capaz cuando está "inspirada" que miren los 20 euros de clara campoamor del 2011. Y supongo que el grabador cobraría por el trabajo...


----------



## csan (28 Nov 2020)

Adjunto pruebas del "delito"


----------



## timi (28 Nov 2020)

"Dark Winter" - Millions Of Americans Are Expected To Lose Their Homes

La encuesta señala que al menos la mitad de los hogares en Arkansas, Florida y Nevada no están al día con los pagos de alquiler e hipoteca, lo que equivale a 750,000 podría enfrentar un desalojo a principios de 2021. 

no tiene nada que ver con el oro o la plata , si molesta lo quito.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Nov 2020)

timi dijo:


> "Dark Winter" - Millions Of Americans Are Expected To Lose Their Homes
> 
> La encuesta señala que al menos la mitad de los hogares en Arkansas, Florida y Nevada no están al día con los pagos de alquiler e hipoteca, lo que equivale a 750,000 podría enfrentar un desalojo a principios de 2021.
> 
> no tiene nada que ver con el oro o la plata , si molesta lo quito.



Yo creo que tiene que ver y bastante. Nos recuerda que las bolsas estan totalmente desconectadas de la economía real. Es cuestion de tiempo (lo que no se cuanto) que vayan convergiendo ambos y que el efectivo de la bolsa busque refugio en los MP

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (28 Nov 2020)

Yo lo veo mas como que será infinitamente mas necesario imprimir, para no dejar que la gente muera sin revelarse o morir de hambre y frio , la cual cosa sabemos como afecta al oro . También afecta positivamente a las bolsas. Que se de un mega crack ya depende de mas factores


----------



## MIP (28 Nov 2020)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muy buen hilo, una duda que siempre tuve, ¿por qué la plata tiene IVA y el oro no?



Porque se considera metal industrial no monetario. 

Que es falso pero por robar que no quede. 

Por cierto aun se puede comprar plata sin IVA en algunos sitios web de países donde está permitido.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Nov 2020)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muy buen hilo, una duda que siempre tuve, ¿por qué la plata tiene IVA y el oro no?



Fácil, para desincentivar la compra por parte del lumpen ploletario. Ah, que aún así queréis comprar, pues tomad 16 - 21% de impuesto revolucionario.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Porque se considera metal industrial no monetario.
> 
> Que es falso pero por robar que no quede.
> 
> Por cierto aun se puede comprar plata sin IVA en algunos sitios web de países donde está permitido.



Pero aún así el premiun a pagar sigue estando bastante alto en comparación al oro.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Nov 2020)

timi dijo:


> "Dark Winter" - Millions Of Americans Are Expected To Lose Their Homes
> 
> La encuesta señala que al menos la mitad de los hogares en Arkansas, Florida y Nevada no están al día con los pagos de alquiler e hipoteca, lo que equivale a 750,000 podría enfrentar un desalojo a principios de 2021.
> 
> no tiene nada que ver con el oro o la plata , si molesta lo quito.



Para mi lo que significa es que dentro de nada, sea Biden o Trump, van a chutar o 2,5-3 trillones de trólares. Por mucho que ahora mismo parezca que los estímulos se paran. No van a tener más cojones con las cifras de desempleo, la oleada vírica, el Invierno.......


----------



## FranMen (28 Nov 2020)

Funciovago dijo:


> Claro pero por eso me entra la duda, si también pueden robar aplicando iva al oro por qué no lo hacen?, gracias por la respuesta



No des ideas!!


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Nov 2020)

Funciovago dijo:


> Claro pero por eso me entra la duda, si también pueden robar aplicando iva al oro por qué no lo hacen?, gracias por la respuesta



Porque entre bomberos no se pisan las mangueras y porque la gente de a pie apenas puede ahorrar na. Ya que ahorren 100 € limpios es todo un logro entonces si se ponen esperar a juntar lo que vale 1 oz de oro, el oro ya habrá subido y bajado cienes de veces y que casualidad que cuando por fin puedes comprarla en ese momento está haciendo los máximos del año o incluso históricos. En cambio con la plata cualquiera se puede permitir 3 - 5 oz al mes y cuando te quieres dar cuenta ya te has hecho de un pequeño tesoro. También puedes hacer caso al rumano e ir juntando y haces un all-in cuando el spot de la plata llegue a los 12 USD / oz


----------



## MIP (28 Nov 2020)

Funciovago dijo:


> Claro pero por eso me entra la duda, si también pueden robar aplicando iva al oro por qué no lo hacen?, gracias por la respuesta



Al oro se le considera aun metal monetario, es decir, tiene consideración de dinero, y el dinero no lleva IVA, solo los bienes de consumo o los servicios. 

La plata al no considerarse como monetario sino un bien de uso y industrial, se le pone IVA. Pasa igual con platino y paladio. 

Pero si, como dicen, mejor no dar ideas.


----------



## MIP (28 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pero aún así el premiun a pagar sigue estando bastante alto en comparación al oro.



Bueno intenta comprar una moneda de 1/10 oz de oro y veras que el premium se acerca más. En ausencia de IVA la prima esta más relacionada con el valor absoluto.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Bueno intenta comprar una moneda de 1/10 oz de oro y veras que el premium se acerca más. En ausencia de IVA la prima esta más relacionada con el valor absoluto.



Ya. O tirar de moneda viejuna y pequeña como los soberanos que en ese formato el precio por oz te va a salir casi igual que una entera. Pero es que la plata llena más los ojos y tienes más caretos y bicharracos para ver. Con el oro te follas una y con la plata varias por el mismo precio 

En USA la plata no lleva IVA en la mayoría de los estados y se puede comprar en formatos más brutos y variados. Lo de clavar IVA y penalizar su adquisición por parte del popolo se ve que es cosa de los europedos. Si por dejar no nos dejan ni comprar armas en el estanco como allí...


----------



## MIP (28 Nov 2020)

En USA también tienes que el capital gains tax no te descuenta la inflación (salvo algún estado aislado) por lo que las ganancias en MP se ven penalizadas porque muchas veces una ganancia nominal si le descuentas la inflación se queda en una ganancia real nula, pero los impuestos los tienes que pagar sobre la ganancia nominal.


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Oro en 1400 euros, plata por debajo de los 18 euros onza.
> 
> Si me equivoco es por ser conservador, creo que bajara mucho mas aun.



Ojalá


----------



## Muttley (29 Nov 2020)

Buenas noches.
Para no perder la perspectiva con vaivenes de precio de oro (y plata)
Este “guiaburros” de Goldsilver.com


----------



## FranMen (30 Nov 2020)

Para pensar:

Y el mundo cambió (y IV). El fin del mundo tal como lo conocemos


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

Así es. La gente no lo quiere ver.
Más allá del timing, lo cierto es que el camino recorrido no lo cambia ni la madre que los parió.
Que el dolar se va a hundir por haber estirado tanto el abuso es una realidad por muchas florituras y tonterías que se hagan o digan. Independientemente de quien ocupe la Casa Blanca. No hay milagro que lo salve. O sea.... to the moon.....

Y en cuanto al petróleo y la sobre población, 3/4 de lo mismo.

Tarde o temprano se choca con la realidad.
Y lo que tenemos delante es un buen hostión. Lo pintarán y adornarán como quieran, cantarán misa, hablarán de tiranovirus y calentamientos globales y del sursum corda. La madre que los parió.


----------



## FranMen (30 Nov 2020)

Momento Minsky: las teorías de un desconocido economista explican perfectamente la crisis

Se ven obligados a venderlo todo para pagar las deudas, (incluso el oro aunque sería el mejor parado)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Oro en 1400 euros, plata por debajo de los 18 euros onza.
> 
> Si me equivoco es por ser conservador, creo que bajara mucho mas aun.



Lo del oro en 1400 me parece que va camino de ello esta misma semana.


----------



## mk73 (30 Nov 2020)

Acabo de mirar y el oro ya se va a 47,5 € gramo


----------



## MIP (30 Nov 2020)

Dicen que está habiendo salidas de los etf de metales hacia los fondos de Bitcoin. 

Podría ser porque al contrario que el momento Minsky de marzo en que cayeron ambos MP y btc , ahora los MPs caen y el BTC sube. 

Desde luego si hay guano gordo volverá a pasar lo mismo que en marzo, la pregunta es hasta donde caerán los metales. 

Por lo que a mi respecta son rebajas navideñas para comprar más.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Nov 2020)

Buenos días.
Vamos a ver si me podéis explicar un poco esto.
Estoy curioseando por coininvest y he visto esto (1 Kilo Coinbar | Plata | StoneX | coininvest)
No me gusta la plata por la mordida del IVA pero esto no lleva iva (lleva la comisión del vendedor de un 20% sobre el spot) y.... me esta tentando.
¿Alguno ha comprado, tiene....? ¿Podéis explicarme un poco el tema? Gracias.


----------



## Muttley (30 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Vamos a ver si me podéis explicar un poco esto.
> Estoy curioseando por coininvest y he visto esto (1 Kilo Coinbar | Plata | StoneX | coininvest)
> No me gusta la plata por la mordida del IVA pero esto no lleva iva (lleva la comisión del vendedor de un 20% sobre el spot) y.... me esta tentando.
> ¿Alguno ha comprado, tiene....? ¿Podéis explicarme un poco el tema? Gracias.



Buenos días.
Yo un lingote sería la ultima cosa que compre pudiendo elegir. Tanto para oro como para plata. 
Su revalorización es directamente proporcional al precio de la plata.
(Y que conste que tengo varios....pero porque en su momento no tenia otras opciones).
En ese rango de pesos y precios, una moneda de 1kg me parece que tiene muchísimo más potencial de revalorización.
Mi elección sería esta, que creo que son unos 20 euros más. 
1 Kilo Lunar III Buey | Plata | 2021 | coininvest
Y además infinitamente más bonito, reconocible por todo el mundo.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Yo un lingote sería la ultima cosa que compre pudiendo elegir. Tanto para oro como para plata.
> Su revalorización es directamente proporcional al precio de la plata.
> (Y que conste que tengo varios....pero porque en su momento no tenia otras opciones).
> ...



Gracias, Muttley.
Lo que más me jode  es que lleve IVA. Ya me roba suficiente el Estado para que me robe por querer ahorrar.
¿Esas "monedas" tienen IVA?


----------



## Muttley (30 Nov 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Gracias, Muttley.
> Lo que más me jode  es que lleve IVA. Ya me roba suficiente el Estado para que me robe por querer ahorrar.
> ¿Esas "monedas" tienen IVA?



Y a mi. Yo por eso nunca compro en España plata en tienda. 
Esto Es lo que explican en su web. 

*“Monedas de Plata sin IVA*
En coininvest encontrará usted una gran variedad de monedas de plata sin IVA. Entre ellas el Krugerrand, Panda, Koala, Kookaburra, American Eagle y muchas otras de las monedas más populares del mundo. Esto les permite a nuestros clientes comprar monedas de plata a precios mucho más bajos que los de nuestra competencia. 
Podemos ofrecer monedas sin IVA de forma totalmente legal y confiable ya que trabajamos con el metodo Margin Sheme. Este es un metodo de grabado de impuestos ´creado para evitar el doble grabado en articulos de colección como las monedas de plata. “


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Nov 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Y a mi. Yo por eso nunca compro en España plata en tienda.
> Esto Es lo que explican en su web.
> 
> *“Monedas de Plata sin IVA*
> ...




Creo que es el mismo sistema al que se acoge el andorrano.



Margin scheme - What is the margin scheme?



Esquema de margen de IVA - ¿Qué es el esquema de margen?
El esquema de margen es un esquema de impuestos opcional en el Reino Unido que permite a una empresa registrada con IVA pagar impuestos sobre la diferencia entre el costo y la venta de bienes.

Generalmente asociado con la venta de artículos de segunda mano como antigüedades y arte, el esquema de margen tiene como objetivo permitir que ciertas empresas trabajen con un esquema de IVA basado en el valor agregado de los bienes, en contraposición al valor de venta total.

En otras palabras, el monto del IVA solo se paga sobre la diferencia entre el precio que paga una empresa por un artículo y el monto total por el cual ese mismo artículo se revende posteriormente.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

Qué más da que te digan que es IVA o "venía", si te cobran spot + X,.... el precio final es lo que cuenta. 
Dicen que no ponen IVA, pero te cobran 23 / Oz. Eso es lo que vale. 
Luego suma envío. Que en la página no aparece claro cuánto cobran.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Creo que es el mismo sistema al que se acoge el andorrano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por otros lares no sé, pero el que comentas de aquí, creo que le mete ese "impuesto según blablabla" a monedas bullion por la puerta de atrás.
Porque no son antigüedades. Otra cosa es que digan que son de segunda mano (lo sean o no) y que eso esté recogido en la norma como válido.
No lo sé, pero tampoco lo considero importante. Si lo hacen ellos, ellos son los que estarían incurriendo o no en irregularidades.
El comprador tiene factura legal (que luego igual no sirve para nada, pero bueno, ahí está por si aca) y mira el precio final, el desglose es lo de menos.
Eso me da la impresión a mí.


----------



## Tichy (30 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Creo que es el mismo sistema al que se acoge el andorrano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamente, y por eso en las facturas de estos proveedores (y de otros como los famosos belgas), no aparece el desglose de IVA para las monedas mientras que sí aparece para el transporte.

Para las monedas, tanto en sus webs como en la posterior factura aparece un genérico "IVA incluido". Por eso a veces puede ocurrir que vendan monedas con un margen sobre el spot inferior al 21% de IVA oficial. Aplican estos esquemas de IVA diferencial, cuya legalidad es dudosa, pero que en todo caso es problema suyo. Tú como particular no tienes problema con tu factura con IVA incluido.

Es distinto del caso de los letones, que se acogen a su legislación nacional y realmente venden sin IVA. Estos venden con IVA, pero con un IVA reducido (aplicado solo a una parte del importe, parte que desconoces al no venir desglosado) gracias a ese "truco".


----------



## estupeharto (30 Nov 2020)

Si con los mp's hay trucos por todos lados, qué no habrá en las tierras bajas de cryptomordor


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Nov 2020)

Oro a día de hoym y mi teoría de los brotes verdes.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Dic 2020)

Tichy dijo:


> *Es distinto del caso de los letones, que se acogen a su legislación nacional y realmente venden sin IVA*. Estos venden con IVA, pero con un IVA reducido (aplicado solo a una parte del importe, parte que desconoces al no venir desglosado) gracias a ese "truco".



¿Qué empresa es?


----------



## Membroza (1 Dic 2020)

Es buen momento para cargar oro.

Elementos de correlación negativa más fuerte con el oro (de más a menos):

* Tipos de interés reales: 10 years US TIPS Yield
* U.S. Dollar Index (DXY)


----------



## Tichy (1 Dic 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Qué empresa es?



Las de Letonia, como celtic gold o european mint. 
Eso sí, lo que ahorras de IVA lo pagas en portes.


----------



## mk73 (1 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Yo un lingote sería la ultima cosa que compre pudiendo elegir. Tanto para oro como para plata.
> Su revalorización es directamente proporcional al precio de la plata.
> (Y que conste que tengo varios....pero porque en su momento no tenia otras opciones).
> ...





El lingote es más fácil de falsificar, cosa que una moneda ya es más difícil o laborioso .
Otra desventaja que los lingotes no hay ningún coleccionismo, ni valor extra de numismatica... Se paga por el metal y punto. En las monedas sí.
Yo me iría siempre a comprar moneda.
Lingotes sería muy de lejos, lo último.

Ps: para lingote miraría que saliese a buen precio, que sea de empresa reconocida internacional y que llevase su certificado de autenticidad.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Yo un lingote sería la ultima cosa que compre pudiendo elegir. Tanto para oro como para plata.
> Su revalorización es directamente proporcional al precio de la plata.
> (Y que conste que tengo varios....pero porque en su momento no tenia otras opciones).
> ...



Que es mas bonita una moneda de kilo que un lingote de kilo estoy de acuerdo, que se revalorice más, ahí ya si que no pondria la mano en el fuego, cuando la plata este a 100€ la onza, de tu moneda de kilo Koala te pagaran 3200€ y de tu lingote de kilo, 3.200€ y de 44 duros, tambien 3.200€, estoy totalmente convencido, los premiums a medio camino se perderán, considero que ahora hay mucha onza con premiums que se van a perder, lo digo convencido, y sin embargo animo a mi hija todos los dias que siga con su super coleccion de onzas, compra absolutamente 1 de cada onza que sale nueva al mercado desde hace ya 7 años, considero que es una perdida de potencial compradora de gramos, pero reconozco que dentro de unos lustros será algo digno de ver.


----------



## Haiss (1 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Que es mas bonita una moneda de kilo que un lingote de kilo estoy de acuerdo, que se revalorice más, ahí ya si que no pondria la mano en el fuego, cuando la plata este a 100€ la onza, de tu moneda de kilo Koala te pagaran 3200€ y de tu lingote de kilo, 3.200€ y de 44 duros, tambien 3.200€, estoy totalmente convencido, los premiums a medio camino se perderán, considero que ahora hay mucha onza con premiums que se van a perder, lo digo convencido, y sin embargo animo a mi hija todos los dias que siga con su super coleccion de onzas, compra absolutamente 1 de cada onza que sale nueva al mercado desde hace ya 7 años, considero que es una perdida de potencial compradora de gramos, pero reconozco que dentro de unos lustros será algo digno de ver.



Las monedas tienen valor facial, las de 1kg no son monedas porque no tienen valor facial.
pd: si que tienen valor facial


----------



## estupeharto (1 Dic 2020)

Prefiero el culo, digo.. el precio.
Como el chiste.
¿Oye, a ti cómo te gustan las mujeres?
A mí, que tengan un buen culo y unas buenas tetas.
¿Y de cara?
De cara, que no sea muy cara

(éste dedicado para notrabajo34  )


----------



## Muttley (1 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Que es mas bonita una moneda de kilo que un lingote de kilo estoy de acuerdo, que se revalorice más, ahí ya si que no pondria la mano en el fuego, cuando la plata este a 100€ la onza, de tu moneda de kilo Koala te pagaran 3200€ y de tu lingote de kilo, 3.200€ y de 44 duros, tambien 3.200€, estoy totalmente convencido, los premiums a medio camino se perderán, considero que ahora hay mucha onza con premiums que se van a perder, lo digo convencido, y sin embargo animo a mi hija todos los dias que siga con su super coleccion de onzas, compra absolutamente 1 de cada onza que sale nueva al mercado desde hace ya 7 años, considero que es una perdida de potencial compradora de gramos, pero reconozco que dentro de unos lustros será algo digno de ver.



Asi Es.
Totalmente de acuerdo.
Es cierto que no todas van a aumentar precio por premium, yo por ejemplo no compraría un koala y seguramente tampoco un kookaburra si no es a igualdad de precio de un lingote.
Mi propuesta fue una lunar III con buenas trayectorias de revalorización en la serie II (tigre, dragón, buey...) por solo 30 euros más ya que estaba “on special” . Creo que merece la pena por tan poco....tener potencial de ganar valor “numismático”.
De las otras dos australianas muy poco. Salvo alguna kookaburra antigua de kg (1992-1999) especialmente las 92,93,94 y en menor medida las de la década de los 2000 (tal vez la 2008 spiderweb tenga buen premium). Nada reseñable de 2010 en adelante.
Los koalas no lo veo. No soy muy de koala. Alguno de 10 onzas y varias onzas sueltas tengo comprado a precio de saldo. No es una moneda que me llame.

Vaya lujo de hija. Va a tener una dote espectacular.
Y no me refiero a las monedas si no a la dote de saber lo que es el dinero real, el gusto por las monedas , por la historia y por la economía. 
Una joya,


----------



## FranMen (1 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Que es mas bonita una moneda de kilo que un lingote de kilo estoy de acuerdo, que se revalorice más, ahí ya si que no pondria la mano en el fuego, cuando la plata este a 100€ la onza, de tu moneda de kilo Koala te pagaran 3200€ y de tu lingote de kilo, 3.200€ y de 44 duros, tambien 3.200€, estoy totalmente convencido, los premiums a medio camino se perderán, considero que ahora hay mucha onza con premiums que se van a perder, lo digo convencido, y sin embargo animo a mi hija todos los dias que siga con su super coleccion de onzas, compra absolutamente 1 de cada onza que sale nueva al mercado desde hace ya 7 años, considero que es una perdida de potencial compradora de gramos, pero reconozco que dentro de unos lustros será algo digno de ver.



Si te ves obligado a vender seguramente lingote y moneda lo paguen igual pero seguro que el que compre se irá antes al que le ofrezca la moneda


----------



## brigante 88 (1 Dic 2020)

Bajo mi punto de vista, discrepo de los comentarios que muchas veces exponemos aquí respecto de los lingotes.
Desde hace un tiempo para acá, veo que por cierta parte de la comunidad metalera hay mucha afición en el coleccionismo de lingotes, tanto por diversos tipos de acuñaciones y fundiciones los diferentes formatos y antiguos. 

Sinceramente no es fácil , pero que nada fácil, que te cuelen un lingote falso. (siempre y cuando conozcas mínimamente el producto)

Por mis manos han pasado monedas y metales de todo tipo, piezas de 1 kg he tenido desde Kokaburras, Series Lunares (Lunar 1) , Calendarios Aztecas, etc etc, como lingotes de Sempsa, Pamp, Argor, Umicore, Johnson Matthey , UBS y alguno mas que no recuerdo.... Y debo decir que me sentido mas veces seducido por lingotes que piezas (monedas ) de kg...... Bueno!!!... el Calendario Azteca y Libertades son una excepción

Posiblemente la cuestión es que los lingotes los manoseas con mas libertar que las kookaburras encapsuladas y sentir el gustazo de sujetar 1Kg en esa forma tan característica y mítica que es el "Lingote" es lo que me cautiva de ellos.

También debo decir que siempre he sido un defensor de los formatos grandes...mientras unos criticaban las piezas de kg, Yo me las llevaba.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista, discrepo de los comentarios que muchas veces exponemos aquí respecto de los lingotes.
> Desde hace un tiempo para acá, veo que por cierta parte de la comunidad metalera hay mucha afición en el coleccionismo de lingotes, tanto por diversos tipos de acuñaciones y fundiciones los diferentes formatos y antiguos.
> 
> Sinceramente no es fácil , pero que nada fácil, que te cuelen un lingote falso. (siempre y cuando conozcas mínimamente el producto)
> ...



[/QUOTE]


A mi tambien me gustan mas las piezas de kg que otro tipo de piezas, 


Una cosa, dices que no es facil que te cuelen un lingote falso, yo estuve una epoca comprando a una tienda de Berlin, era una tienda sin mucho renombre pero vendian a precios cojonudos y el tio era muy legal, este hombre me aseguraba que hacia mil controles a sus lingotes, por ejemplo los de oro los mandaba con el plastico abierto, decia que sin abrirlo para poder hacer todos sus controles no lo compraba y luego te mandaba ese plastico abierto que en alguna ocasion tenia algun numero de serie o algo asi, decia que era la manera totalmente alemana de comprar de forma 100% legal, por ejemplo si te mandaba un lingote de 100 gr con plastico y otro sin plastico por que por ejemplo fuera un lingote de los antiguos o que por lo que fuera no lo tuviera, el que te vendia sin plastico te lo vendia mejor de precio simplemente por que decia este no esta 100% testeado su origen ya sabes amigo español


El hombre mandaba con cada compra una tableta de chocolate milka de sabores que por aquel entonces no teniamos en España, casi me hacia mas ilusion saber la tableta que me iba a mandar en ese momento que el mismo lingote jaja


----------



## estupeharto (1 Dic 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


>



Pensé que eran de horo


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi tambien me gustan mas las piezas de kg que otro tipo de piezas,
> 
> 
> Una cosa, dices que no es facil que te cuelen un lingote falso, yo estuve una epoca comprando a una tienda de Berlin, era una tienda sin mucho renombre pero vendian a precios cojonudos y el tio era muy legal, este hombre me aseguraba que hacia mil controles a sus lingotes, por ejemplo los de oro los mandaba con el plastico abierto, decia que sin abrirlo para poder hacer todos sus controles no lo compraba y luego te mandaba ese plastico abierto que en alguna ocasion tenia algun numero de serie o algo asi, decia que era la manera totalmente alemana de comprar de forma 100% legal, por ejemplo si te mandaba un lingote de 100 gr con plastico y otro sin plastico por que por ejemplo fuera un lingote de los antiguos o que por lo que fuera no lo tuviera, el que te vendia sin plastico te lo vendia mejor de precio simplemente por que decia este no esta 100% testeado su origen ya sabes amigo español
> ...



A mí me dan ganas de abrir los míos pero mi señora no quiere que pierdan valor  ¿Debería convencerla de que un particular los iba a preferir abiertos?

Un "formato" que me gustaría, para añadir a mi colección de minerales, sería este:







Arrancado tal cual, de un trozo de cuarzo.


----------



## Dadaria (1 Dic 2020)

Bueno, como veis la plata, ¿seguirá subiendo?, porque no he podido aprovechar las rebajas


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Dic 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Bueno, como veis la plata, ¿seguirá subiendo?, porque no he podido aprovechar las rebajas



Idem pero con oro. Con plata sí que he cargado en BV a 19,60€ y 18,50€. Oro voy a ver si compro un cachito de papel ahora sobre los 1500€...


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Idem pero con oro. Con plata sí que he cargado en BV a 19,60€ y 18,50€. Oro voy a ver si compro un cachito de papel ahora sobre los 1500€...



Yo aparte de comprar unas pocas onzas del sucio metal gris propenso a reaccionar con el azufre, estuve apunto de coger oro también y lo dejé pasar por culpa de @romanillo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Dic 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Bueno, como veis la plata, ¿seguirá subiendo?, porque no he podido aprovechar las rebajas



Pues nuestros amigos de JPM ya se han plantado en 192.835.000 oz. después de unas semanas que se habían quedado en 190 y hasta vendido algo.

Así que queda claro que los interesados en bajar los precios de los MPs siguen cargando, y no precisamente Bitcoins.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> A mí me dan ganas de abrir los míos pero mi señora no quiere que pierdan valor  ¿Debería convencerla de que un particular los iba a preferir abiertos?
> 
> Un "formato" que me gustaría, para añadir a mi colección de minerales, sería este:
> 
> ...



Las nuggets son caras de cohones. Estuve mirando para comprar una en un viaje que hice a Alaska. Pero el precio se iba de madre, prácticamente duplicaba el SPOT. Y cuanto más grandes, más subía el sobre spot. Por no hablar del gold in Quartz como el que muestras, cuyo precio era ya para alucinar...
Certified Natural Gold Nugget 13.3 DWT - Alaska Mint


----------



## Gusman (1 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Las nuggets son caras de cohones. Estuve mirando para comprar una en un viaje que hice a Alaska. Pero el precio se iba de madre, prácticamente duplicaba el SPOT. Y cuanto más grandes, más subía el sobre spot. Por no hablar del gold in Quartz como el que muestras, cuyo precio era ya para alucinar...
> Certified Natural Gold Nugget 13.3 DWT - Alaska Mint



Recuerdo una web llamada gold Dreams que ve dia nuggets pero muy caras también. Y encima investigando hay falsificaciones y todo. Pepitas que hacen de fundicion y a los novatos se las cuelan.


----------



## Daviot (1 Dic 2020)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista, discrepo de los comentarios que muchas veces exponemos aquí respecto de los lingotes.
> Desde hace un tiempo para acá, veo que por cierta parte de la comunidad metalera hay mucha afición en el coleccionismo de lingotes, tanto por diversos tipos de acuñaciones y fundiciones los diferentes formatos y antiguos.
> 
> Sinceramente no es fácil , pero que nada fácil, que te cuelen un lingote falso. (siempre y cuando conozcas mínimamente el producto)
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Coincido con tu comentario. Sobre todo en USA hay más afición hacia ellos y supongo que con mejores precios que aquí en Europa. Incluso los que son vintage o los que ya no se fabrican, como los Johnson Matthey, se revalorizan más.

Los disponibles aquí en Europa por lo general, salvo excepciones, suelen ser más caros que las monedas lo que es una pena ya que hay auténticas chuladas sobre todo en los lingotes de 10 oz y de 1 oz.


----------



## racional (1 Dic 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Bueno, como veis la plata, ¿seguirá subiendo?, porque no he podido aprovechar las rebajas



Mira este vídeo a partir del minuto 12.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Dic 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues nuestros amigos de JPM ya se han plantado en 192.835.000 oz. después de unas semanas que se habían quedado en 190 y hasta vendido algo.
> 
> Así que queda claro que los interesados en bajar los precios de los MPs siguen cargando, y no precisamente Bitcoins.



Dónde puedes consultar ese dato?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Las nuggets son caras de cohones. Estuve mirando para comprar una en un viaje que hice a Alaska. Pero el precio se iba de madre, prácticamente duplicaba el SPOT. Y cuanto más grandes, más subía el sobre spot. Por no hablar del gold in Quartz como el que muestras, cuyo precio era ya para alucinar...
> Certified Natural Gold Nugget 13.3 DWT - Alaska Mint



Es un mundo aparte, como siempre exclusivo y donde predomina el valor sobre la escasez y exclusividad, muy anglosajon, nosotros los latinos nos gusta mas la numismatica, una buena pieza de los RRCC no tiene comparacion con un pedrolo de esos.
Es muy sencillo de entender, USA es un pais sin historia donde una lata de aceite de motor de los años 20 para ellos es un autentico contenedor de nostalgia, y por ello pagan burradas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Dónde puedes consultar ese dato?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Aquí: NYMEX, COMEX Delivery Notices & Stocks - CME Group

No se sabe, por supuesto, de parte de quién compran, pero ahí figuran los stocks de metales y movimientos del COMEX y el NYMEX.


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Es un mundo aparte, como siempre exclusivo y donde predomina el valor sobre la escasez y exclusividad, muy anglosajon, nosotros los latinos nos gusta mas la numismatica, una buena pieza de los RRCC no tiene comparacion con un pedrolo de esos.
> Es muy sencillo de entender, USA es un pais sin historia donde una lata de aceite de motor de los años 20 para ellos es un autentico contenedor de nostalgia, y por ello pagan burradas.



No lo compararía con la lata de aceite. Un pedrolo no tiene nada de Historia, al menos en mi caso sería por afición a las ciencias naturales. No voy a meter en la colección de minerales una moneda, ¿no crees? Uno de esos pedrolos con cuarzo o unas formaciones de plata como estas a algunos nos parecen preciosos. Igual que nos gusta visitar cuevas y volcanes, no sólo castillos y catedrales.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Idem pero con oro. Con plata sí que he cargado en BV a 19,60€ y 18,50€. Oro voy a ver si compro un cachito de papel ahora sobre los 1500€...




No te interesa mas comprar oro a 1500 euros onza en fisico ???


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo aparte de comprar unas pocas onzas del sucio metal gris propenso a reaccionar con el azufre, estuve apunto de coger oro también y lo dejé pasar por culpa de @romanillo.



A cuanto ibas a comprar ? a mi tambien me tienen acojonado los comentarios en el foro pero de momento me ha ido bien, vendi bien en agosto y creo que ahora podria comprar mas barato que cuando yo vendi.

Estoy esperando a que haya una posible bajada para volver a entrar pero me interesa que esa bajada sea en unos meses, incluso despues de navidad ya podria tener algo ahorrado, ahora mismo apenas me valdria para nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2020)

racional dijo:


> Mira este vídeo a partir del minuto 12.




Ese tio que habla es Romanillo, me refiero al joven ????

Ha dicho las siguientes cosas que me han dejado perplejo; 

El oro es la nueva plata.

La plata es una autentica mierda, lleva 150 años cayendo en picado, desmotizacion de la cual nunca jamas se recuperara.

Antes la plata tenia sentido, pero ahora con oro y fiat no significa nada, con el tiempo no dejara de perder valor.

Al oro le podra ocurrir lo mismo, el oro sera nueva plata, el oro resultara barato, por que solo se utilizara en industria y joyeria.........


No sabe este que en epocas pasadas oro no tenia ni Dios................ oro tenian los cuatro ricos y se utilizaba sobretodo para pagar tributos entre pueblos y para que la mujer del rey o las mujeres de la nobleza pudieran llevar sus joyas de oro.


----------



## Dadaria (1 Dic 2020)

El que en europa el precio de los lingotes sea mayor que el de las monedas es algo que no termino de entender. Por otra parte, si todos metemos al rumanillo en el ignore nos ahorramos debates sin sentido.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> No lo compararía con la lata de aceite. Un pedrolo no tiene nada de Historia, al menos en mi caso sería por afición a las ciencias naturales. No voy a meter en la colección de minerales una moneda, ¿no crees? Uno de esos pedrolos con cuarzo o unas formaciones de plata como estas a algunos nos parecen preciosos. Igual que nos gusta visitar cuevas y volcanes, no sólo castillos y catedrales.



Por dios, Que cosa más alucinante ¿Esa medusa de plata es de origen natural? 
Con lo extremadamente raras que son las vetas de plata pura en la naturaleza y encima con esa forma. Tiene que costar su peso en oro...


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A cuanto ibas a comprar ? a mi tambien me tienen acojonado los comentarios en el foro pero de momento me ha ido bien, vendi bien en agosto y creo que ahora podria comprar mas barato que cuando yo vendi.
> 
> Estoy esperando a que haya una posible bajada para volver a entrar pero me interesa que esa bajada sea en unos meses, incluso despues de navidad ya podria tener algo ahorrado, ahora mismo apenas me valdria para nada.



No tengo ni idea de gráficas ni inversión, y debido a la situación que estamos viviendo y a la posibilidad de que en EEUU se líe una buena, creo que no importa demasiado. Voy a ciegas. Sólo quiero quitarme papelitos de encima, y de las bolsas tampoco me fío como para meter mucho. Pero creo que un hostión va a haber y ahí habrá que comprar lo que se pueda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de gráficas ni inversión, y debido a la situación que estamos viviendo y a la posibilidad de que en EEUU se líe una buena, creo que no importa demasiado. Voy a ciegas. Sólo quiero quitarme papelitos de encima, y de las bolsas tampoco me fío como para meter mucho. Pero creo que un hostión va a haber y ahí habrá que comprar lo que se pueda.




Yo creo en ese ostion, pero esos ostiones solo se pueden aprobechar si tienes dinero en ese momento.

si mis padres no se ubieran muerto el año pasado y no tuviera los gastos que he tenido yo me habria inflado a comprar plata y oro el año pasado, en lugar de eso tuve que vender.

Tambien me habria comprado algun bitcoin, no muchos por que no me fio de ellos ni un pelo, pero almenos dos si habria comprado cuando pegaron el bajon con la pandemia.

Ahora mismo que venga esa ostia apenas me serviria para poco, me interesa que sea a largo plazo, cuanto mas mejor para poder rearmarme y tener dinero fresco esperando esas gangas que van a venir.

Se sabe que muchas veces no se puede hacer mucho en ciertas circunstancias apesar de saber que iban a llegar, tambien por este tipo de cosas dicen que el dinero llama al dinero.

Ya veremos haber que pasa, en el fondo nos interesa que todo siga igual, tampoco se vive tan mal ahora mismo y me parece que vamos a ver cosas feisimas en el futuro.


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Por dios, Que cosa más alucinante ¿Esa medusa de plata es de origen natural?
> Con lo extremadamente raras que son las vetas de plata pura en la naturaleza y encima con esa forma. Tiene que costar su peso en oro...



Sí, pon en google native silver y podrás ver más ejemplares.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Sí, pon en google native silver y podrás ver más ejemplares.



Ya le he echado un vistazo y hay verdaderas maravillas. Pero ¿como hacen esto? ¿Extraen la roca entera y la deshacen con ácidos hasta dejar únicamente la veta de plata al descubierto?


----------



## Porestar (2 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya le he echado un vistazo y hay verdaderas maravillas. Pero ¿como hacen esto? ¿Extraen la roca entera y la deshacen con ácidos hasta dejar únicamente la veta de plata al descubierto?



No sé cuales serán las condiciones para que se forme en filamentos, pero lo más probable es que aún existiera el hueco en la roca donde se formó.







Esto es una geoda gigante de yeso en Almería.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de gráficas ni inversión, y debido a la situación que estamos viviendo y a la posibilidad de que en EEUU se líe una buena, creo que no importa demasiado. Voy a ciegas. Sólo quiero quitarme papelitos de encima, y de las bolsas tampoco me fío como para meter mucho. Pero creo que un hostión va a haber y ahí habrá que comprar lo que se pueda.



Se esta viviendo un falso optimismo. Yo estoy esperando la corrección desde hace mucho y en enero con el traspaso de poderes de Trump se puede liar...

Creo que la mejor estrategia es ir cambiando papelitos poco a poco aprovechando los recortes asustaviejas que nos metan. 



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de gráficas ni inversión, y debido a la situación que estamos viviendo y a la posibilidad de que en EEUU se líe una buena, creo que no importa demasiado. Voy a ciegas. Sólo quiero quitarme papelitos de encima, y de las bolsas tampoco me fío como para meter mucho. Pero creo que un hostión va a haber y ahí habrá que comprar lo que se pueda.



Se esta viviendo un falso optimismo. Yo estoy esperando la corrección desde hace mucho y en enero con el traspaso de poderes de Trump se puede liar...

Creo que la mejor estrategia es ir cambiando papelitos poco a poco aprovechando los recortes asustaviejas que nos metan. 



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porestar (2 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo creo en ese ostion, pero esos ostiones solo se pueden aprobechar si tienes dinero en ese momento.
> 
> si mis padres no se ubieran muerto el año pasado y no tuviera los gastos que he tenido yo me habria inflado a comprar plata y oro el año pasado, en lugar de eso tuve que vender.
> 
> ...



Con el bitcoin, desde la barra del bar, se nos pasó el arroz, no sé si me atrevería a meterle pasta aun si se hostia viendo cómo se la están preparando los bancos centrales.

Por otra parte me repele que se "mine" friendo tarjetas gráficas y que dependa de servidores y proveedores de internet.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No te interesa mas comprar oro a 1500 euros onza en fisico ???



Tenía una calderilla en Revolut que me daba para un soberano y poco más. El soberano estaba a spot + 3,5% + gastos de envío y en Revolut oro en Vault a spot, así que compré allí mismo sin salirme del circuito. Ha sido por probar cómo funcionaba el invento.


----------



## Daviot (2 Dic 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Bueno, como veis la plata, ¿seguirá subiendo?, porque no he podido aprovechar las rebajas




Yo tampoco he podido aprovechar las rebajas. Esperaba a que los indicadores RSI y MACD dieran señal de compra pero parece que se ha disparado como un cohete. Esperaremos a ver, pero bueno si se quiere ir ya a los 35 euros tampoco hay problema.


----------



## racional (2 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Con el bitcoin, desde la barra del bar, se nos pasó el arroz, no sé si me atrevería a meterle pasta aun si se hostia viendo cómo se la están preparando los bancos centrales.
> 
> Por otra parte me repele que se "mine" friendo tarjetas gráficas y que dependa de servidores y proveedores de internet.



No es tarde. Bitcoin es 26 veces más barato que el oro. El potencial de subida es mucho mayor.


----------



## Porestar (2 Dic 2020)

racional dijo:


> No es tarde. Bitcoin es 26 veces más barato que el oro. El potencial de subida es mucho mayor.



No entiendo como se compara precios entre ambos ¿Puedes explicarlo para un ignorante como yo?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Dic 2020)

Empiezo a pensar que el Bitcoin tiene propiedades mágicas. Viene a ser como el brazo incorrupto de Santa Teresa.


----------



## Forcopula (2 Dic 2020)

También existe el oro y la plata cristalizados, bastante bonito también y precios disparados.


----------



## Dyfre (2 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> No entiendo como se compara precios entre ambos ¿Puedes explicarlo para un ignorante como yo?



Eso seguramente proveniente de comparar cantidad de Bitcoins con cantidad de onzas de oro existentes. También se podrían hacer comparaciones con miligramos de oro o con cienmillonésimas de Bitcoin existentes encontrando el resultado que desees.

Sinsentidos aparte, ojo que Raoul Paul, referencia de gente como Long_Gamma, acaba de decir que va a vender todo su oro para comprar Bitcoin y ethereum.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Dic 2020)

Raoul Pal se refiere a los papelitos de oro, no le veo vendiendo oro físico, mas que nada por aquello de los huevos y las cestas. Dice que el bitcoin tiene mas potencial de revalorización. También dice cosas tan creíbles a priori como que el Bitcoin va llegar a un 1.000.000 de dolares en cinco años. No seré yo quien lo niegue, tampoco seré yo quien se lo crea.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Dic 2020)

Al paso que vamos, el bitcoin va a curar el cáncer, el sida, va a parar el cambio climático y cuando se vaya de fiesta va a convertir el agua en vino y los panes en peces. Al tiempo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Dic 2020)

Yo ya tengo comprado el Trezor desde hace un mes, pero me temo que esos 170€ va a ser mi única inversión en bitcoin. Tanto profeta y tanto nuevo converso empujando en la misma dirección, hace que me plantee que "Something is rotten in the state of Denmark"


----------



## Tichy (2 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Yo ya tengo comprado el Trezor desde hace un mes, pero me temo que esos 170€ va a ser mi única inversión en bitcoin. Tanto profeta y tanto nuevo converso empujando en la misma dirección, hace que me plantee que "Something is rotten in the state of Denmark"



Lo de los nuevos conversos empujando en la misma dirección es el denominador común de todas las estafas piramidales que en el mundo han sido. Por la cuenta que les trae.

Coda: Las estafas piramidales no duran 5.000 años.


----------



## Gusman (2 Dic 2020)

Dyfre dijo:


> Eso seguramente proveniente de comparar cantidad de Bitcoins con cantidad de onzas de oro existentes. También se podrían hacer comparaciones con miligramos de oro o con cienmillonésimas de Bitcoin existentes encontrando el resultado que desees.
> 
> Sinsentidos aparte, ojo que Raoul Paul, referencia de gente como Long_Gamma, acaba de decir que va a vender todo su oro para comprar Bitcoin y ethereum.



Hace 8 años había locos que vendían todas sus pertenencias para comprar bitcoin. Eran locos.
Imaginas donde estarán ahora?


----------



## Gusman (2 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Raoul Pal se refiere a los papelitos de oro, no le veo vendiendo oro físico, mas que nada por aquello de los huevos y las cestas. Dice que el bitcoin tiene mas potencial de revalorización. También dice cosas tan creíbles a priori como que el Bitcoin va llegar a un 1.000.000 de dolares en cinco años. No seré yo quien lo niegue, tampoco seré yo quien se lo crea.



Entre oro papel o bitcoin me quedo con bitcoin. 
Entre bitcoin y onzas físicas me quedo con la reliquia bárbara.


----------



## Gusman (2 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Yo ya tengo comprado el Trezor desde hace un mes, pero me temo que esos 170€ va a ser mi única inversión en bitcoin. Tanto profeta y tanto nuevo converso empujando en la misma dirección, hace que me plantee que "Something is rotten in the state of Denmark"



Hay que diversificar. Metales (oro, plata, plomo...), bitcoin, tierras de cultivo, escopetas,....así siempre se acierta. No hay por que elegir.


----------



## FranMen (2 Dic 2020)

La Carta de la Bolsa - China, nunca hemos visto una economía tan apalancada


----------



## FranMen (2 Dic 2020)

Fecha a recordar: 16D reunión de la FED


----------



## estupeharto (2 Dic 2020)

Si ya tenemos los famosos papelitos que han ido cambiando de color a lo largo del tiempo.
La gente en general tiene millonadas en esos papelitos. Nadie duda de ellos y su valor. Nadie piensa que se van a esfumar en una noche de luna nueva. Y sin embargo ya ha pasado miles de veces en la historia.

Lo mismo pasa con todas esa monedas virtuales que de un tiempo a esta parte están en boca de todos. Nadie piensa que su patrimonio ahí convertido se va a esfumar de la noche a la mañana. No hay por qué desconfiar tampoco.

¿O tal vez sí un poco? 

Lo curioso del tema es que algo que se supone iba a acabar con los defectos de los papelitos, ahora resulta que es una super inversión, un negociazo.

Como aquel virus que nadie tiene tipificado ni sabe nada de él, pero que se las apañaron para, en su nombre y por el bien de la humanidad, restringir las libertades de todo el mundo y dar por buenas y necesarias la realización de pruebas que no valen para eso, pero que son la herramienta para crear el miedo y la excusa, la puerta para una vacunación en tiempo record () de un virus que no se conoce (), pero esa vacuna hará milagros ().... (continuará, próximamente en las mejores pantallas de casa), .... esa moneda virtual que nadie sabe muy bien si es verdad todo lo que cuentan y lo que no cuentan, pero que mola y hay que poner ahí la pasta para que no te la quiten los unos, sin saber si te la van a quitar los otros o los mismos unos.

No es necesario aclarar las cosas, no vaya a ser que se vea lo que es, en ambos casos, el mantra funciona. Para cuatro escépticos que habrá, qué más da, será por dinero


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Dic 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo tengo mi Trezor One preparado y el Ledger Nano X que me ha llegado hoy y voy a preparar. Como soy pobre y no me da para Bitcoños ni ETH, metere en alguna mas barata como XRP y quizas LTC.
> 
> Aprovechare para llevarme el Airdrop de XRP (Spark) por la cara para el 12 de Diciembre, y lo moveré todo al Ledger y lo dejare en el cajón olvidado...
> 
> ...



El entusiasmo siempre es contagioso y se agradece mucho, pero sinceramente, no he entendido una mierda de lo que has dicho...yo me quedé en el viejo LOAD “ “ ENTER


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (3 Dic 2020)

Vuenas, amijos.

Planteo esta pregunta aquí, embhec de en el hilo de compraventa, porque me caerían piedros muy gordos y tal.

¿Para enviar por correo orocs cómo hacéis, carta certificada y pista?

Es que una amija, a la que no espero ver en persona en unos cuantos meses, me está custodiando unas monedillas con valor de cerca de setecientos euros spot, y está cagada con mandármelas por ese medio, por si acaso y tal (y eso que son mías, previsora es la muchacha).

Los que tenéis experiencia en esto, ¿alguna vez correos os perdió metales? ¿Sabéis o recomendáis algún tipo de aseguramiento de la mercancida?

Gracias.

Ah, y ahora mismo estoy canino, pero para navidades hay que hacerse con algo, aunque sea testimonial. ¿Compraré plata u oro?

Seguiré leyendo el hilo, que posiblemente la pregunta se responda por sí sola.


----------



## Gusman (3 Dic 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo hace dos semanas era nulo. Solo hay que indagar un poco.



Pues sigue indagando, porque "invirtiendo" en XRP estás financiando a los mismos hijos de puta que han creado la burbuja de deuda.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Vuenas, amijos.
> 
> Planteo esta pregunta aquí, embhec de en el hilo de compraventa, porque me caerían piedros muy gordos y tal.
> 
> ...



Uno mismo fué víctima de la rapiña de algún buitre de correos, desapareció un envío de plata enviado desde Alemania. 
Menos mal que el vendedor lo manda todo asegurado integramente si nó ahí me quedo con cara de jilipollas, a verlas venir, y 50 pavos a modo de consolación por parte de correos.


----------



## cuidesemele (3 Dic 2020)

Otro buen articulo. No va de oro pero ayuda a entender como funciona en sistema y porque con el oro quizas te ahorraras algun dolor de cabeza: El timo de la presión fiscal sobre PIB y la deuda sobre PIB


----------



## Dadaria (3 Dic 2020)

De momento nos salvamos de la subida gracias a que el euro está en 1,21$. Veremos cuanto dura.


----------



## Gusman (3 Dic 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lo se amigo, por eso creo que se revalorizara. Eso si, cuando este cómodo con la subida, lo venderé todo para comprar MPs.



Serás el "nuevo lobo" de Wall Street de las criptos. Tu falta de moral te va ayudar, indudablemente. Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Dic 2020)

Pueden llegar a pensar que son baterias sobretodo si mandas al extranjero y si piensan eso te lo abren en aduanas.

Es mejor decir que son medallas de coleccionista sin valor añadido o algo asi


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Vuenas, amijos.
> 
> Planteo esta pregunta aquí, embhec de en el hilo de compraventa, porque me caerían piedros muy gordos y tal.
> 
> ...



Mándalo asegurado por su valor real y duermes tranquilo.

En estos temas gastando se ahorra

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Dic 2020)

No te preocupes, lo que pasa que cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, yo tambien he enviado muchas cosas.

Solo he tenido problemas en ucrania, lo paran en aduanas y lo abren, lo dejaron pasar por cierto.

En españa mando como objetos de coleccion sin valor añadido o tambien envio como souvenirs.

Luego como son unos cansinos en ocasiones y siguen preguntando les dices que el paquete no tiene valor que a ti esa mierda te ha costado 10 euros pero que el coleccionista es un ser especial capaz de gastar su dinero en basura y que te ha pedido que por dios que se lo asegures en ese dinero.

Llega gente mucha mas gente de la que piensas con estas cosas asi que te lo envian y ya esta.......... si es en españa da igual lo que les digas realmente, si es al extranjero si tienes que poner algo medio creible por si lo abren, por ejemplo simplemente decir que es souvenir o coleccionismo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Dic 2020)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Otro buen articulo. No va de oro pero ayuda a entender como funciona en sistema y porque con el oro quizas te ahorraras algun dolor de cabeza: El timo de la presión fiscal sobre PIB y la deuda sobre PIB



Muy bueno.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (3 Dic 2020)

*LA FASE EXPONENCIAL DE QE ESTÁ AQUÍ*
Y esa es la forma en que los bancos centrales intentarán engañar al mundo, reduciendo la oferta monetaria a un código binario de ceros y unos en un reinicio. Pero incluso si eso elimina el papel moneda, la *creación de una moneda digital no cambia nada. Simplemente se convertirá en una nueva forma de fiat que se puede expandir a voluntad pero con los mismos problemas que el papel moneda.*

Lo que sí sabemos es que *la fase exponencial de la QE global acaba de comenzar.*

Solo tres bancos centrales, la Fed, el BCE y el BoJ han impreso $ 7.5 billones desde marzo de 2020, al expandir sus balances en un 50% de $ 14.5ta $ 22t en noviembre.

Morgan Stanley estima que para 2021, los bancos centrales imprimirán un total de $ 300 mil millones por mes. Esto parece demasiado bajo, teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de las partes del mundo están bloqueadas con cientos de millones de personas sin permiso o redundantes y con muchos negocios quebrados.

Las industrias minorista y de ocio / viajes, por ejemplo, están sufriendo una hemorragia y es poco probable que se recuperen por completo. Miles de pequeñas empresas también se están hundiendo cada mes.

*LLEGA MMT - COLAPSO DE DÓLARES*
La QE en 2021 no solo se utilizará para brindar más apoyo al sistema bancario inmerecido. Además, las personas y las empresas serán beneficiarios directos de QE ya que Biden y Harris se suscriben a MMT (Teoría Monetaria Moderna).

Por lo tanto, es probable que la bonanza de la impresión de dinero en 2021 supere con creces los niveles de 2020. Esto no solo ejercerá una enorme presión sobre el sistema financiero, sino que también se reflejará en un dólar colapsado.

*El mayor problema es la enorme cantidad de bonos del tesoro que se emiten en 2020 y 2021 solo tiene un comprador. Los antiguos compradores de deuda estadounidense, China, Japón, Rusia, Arabia Saudita, etc. están viendo la escritura en la pared y ya no están interesados en comprar bonos del Tesoro en dólares que se deprecian.*

*FED EL ÚLTIMO HOMBRE EN PIE - US $ LA PRIMERA MONEDA QUE CAE*
Así que el último hombre en pie es la Fed y es por eso que Yellen es perfecto para el puesto de secretario del Tesoro. *Con su experiencia en la Fed, podrá planificar con facilidad la mayor monetización de la deuda estadounidense en la historia.*

Inicialmente, el dólar será la mayor víctima ya que se crea una cantidad cada vez mayor de dólares. Muchos observadores de divisas observan el índice del dólar. Pero dado que esta no es realmente una divisa negociada, prefiero el diferencial EUR / USD. El euro frente al dólar es la materia prima con mayor volumen de operaciones en el mundo, con 1,5 billones de dólares al día. El volumen diario de S&P es de alrededor de $ 150 mil millones y los bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos $ 500 mil millones.

*EUR USD $ 1.5T VOLUMEN DIARIO POR SACRIFICIO DÓLAR*
A continuación se muestra una tabla de los volúmenes de negociación diarios que he mostrado antes (volumen en EUR no incluido). Se mostró que este gráfico señala que el volumen diario de comercio de oro es 850 veces la producción minera diaria y el doble que el volumen de S&P. No entraré en esta tabla en detalle aquí, pero es suficiente decir que este comercio masivo de oro por parte de los bancos de lingotes es una clara señal de que tienen grandes problemas para equilibrar sus posiciones debido a los cortos desnudos de oro en papel.











Volviendo al euro-dólar, este gráfico es ahora muy alcista para el euro y, por tanto, bajista para el dólar. Después de una corrección de 12 años, el euro ahora está subiendo frente al dólar y parece muy optimista. El euro ya ha subido un 14% este año y es probable que se fortalezca considerablemente en 2021 a medida que el dólar cae rápidamente.











*NO HAY PREMIO POR SER EL PRIMERO EN EL FINAL*
Muchos observadores cuestionan cómo el euro puede fortalecerse con los principales problemas dentro de la UE combinados con el balance cada vez mayor del BCE. Lo que la mayoría de la gente no comprende es que el euro no es fuerte en sí mismo. *Medir las monedas entre sí es un juego de tazas. Si dos monedas están muriendo, no hay una ventaja absoluta en morir un poco más lentamente y ser la segunda en caer. Es solo una cuestión de tiempo relativo, ya que las monedas no pueden caer todas entre sí al mismo ritmo.*

Realmente no importa qué moneda gane la carrera, ya que no hay premio por ser el primero en llegar al fondo. La falacia es, por supuesto, que las monedas no deben medirse entre sí, sino frente al dinero real que a lo largo del tiempo ha mantenido su poder adquisitivo.

Y el único dinero que ha sobrevivido en la historia en su forma original es, por supuesto, el oro. Todas las demás monedas se han reducido a cero. El siguiente gráfico muestra lo que ha sucedido con todas las monedas frente al oro en los últimos 100 años. Este patrón se ha repetido a lo largo de la historia.











*MIDA LA RIQUEZA EN ORO Y NO EN DÓLARES DELIANTES*
Entonces, si mide su dinero en dólares o euros depreciados, se está engañando a sí mismo. Es como hundirse lentamente en arenas movedizas. No hay apoyo ni salida.

La historia nunca debe ser ignorada, pero lamentablemente pocas personas estudian historia.

*Así que prepárese para una QE masiva, una rápida caída del dólar con una economía estadounidense y mundial en fuerte declive en 2021. No habrá recuperación durante años y tal vez durante una década o más.*

*PREPÁRESE PARA LA PRÓXIMA FIEBRE DEL ORO*










*Su mejor amigo y protector en esta ignominiosa compañía de activos burbuja y monedas en caída son los metales preciosos en forma de oro y plata físicos.

Pero ignore el PAPEL de oro y plata (incluidos los ETF), que algún día no tendrán valor.

En el lado opuesto del colapso del dólar se encuentra el oro, que está a punto de iniciar una subida acelerada.

El oro (y la plata) ha completado la corrección desde agosto y está a punto de reanudar su tendencia alcista de 20 años.

La fuerza del próximo movimiento tomará por sorpresa al mercado del oro. Y recuerde que el oro es para la preservación de la riqueza a largo plazo y no para la especulación.*


The Next Gold Rush Is Here | GoldBroker.com


----------



## estupeharto (3 Dic 2020)

Pero eso era antes hombre, en los 5000 años anteriores. Ahora están las cristos, que esas sí que son wenas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Dic 2020)

Las “Cristos”  
Muy bueno, si señor. Con tù permiso me guardo el término


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (4 Dic 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Uno mismo fué víctima de la rapiña de algún buitre de correos, desapareció un envío de plata enviado desde Alemania.
> Menos mal que el vendedor lo manda todo asegurado integramente si nó ahí me quedo con cara de jilipollas, a verlas venir, y 50 pavos a modo de consolación por parte de correos.



¿Eran los amijos de eldorado? A no tardar les pediré algo de plata.




Harrymorgan dijo:


> Mándalo asegurado por su valor real y duermes tranquilo.
> 
> En estos temas gastando se ahorra
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias, majos.

Estos hijos de puta de correos con su manía de hacer las cosas "fáciles" y simples (para subnormales, vamos), no dejan phorma de enterarse de cómo va lo de asegurar envíos.

Buscando en google sale tal cosa:







Que te redirige a una página con colorines muy intuitiva para débiles mentales y tal, con fotos de petardas sonrientes y descalzas viendo la tele (!)







Me cago en mi puta vida, sociedhac de subnormales.

Bienvenido a Correos.es - El Portal Online de Correos

Ya buscando "seguro" donde la lupa esa pone tal que esto:







He tenido que meterme en putos phoros de opositores a correos para enterarme de los detalles, que se lo deben pedir en el temario:



> Valor declarado paquetería: aplicable a cada envío, con un coste adicional en función del valor declarado, hasta un máximo de 6.000 €, abonando el 1,5 % sobre el valor asegurado, con un mínimo de 1,5 € por envío.



De lo cual deduzco que si quiero 700€ si se extravían los oros, tendré que pagar un 1,5% de tal cantidhac, o sea, 10 ebros y medio.
Lo que no sé es si es pagar el porcentaje y pista o habrá algún extra fijo por contratar el seguro.

Tendré que llamar a correos e interrojar a alguna charo. Vaya panorama.


----------



## Kutukas (4 Dic 2020)

Algunas que tengo, De Italia,España,Pero,Bélgica.


----------



## Daviot (4 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ¿Eran los amijos de eldorado? A no tardar les pediré algo de plata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé, ese 1,5% por asegurar el contenido no me cuadra.

Envié yo de vuelta unas ASES dentro de España por valor de 525 euros y me cobraron 36 euros con el seguro incluido y sin ser certificado. El envío fue por Correos pero la contratación la hice a través del comparador de envíos Parcel2go.es


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ¿Eran los amijos de eldorado? A no tardar les pediré algo de plata.



Sí, fué con el dorado.


----------



## Erzam (4 Dic 2020)

En mi caso, cuando compro metales, siempre pido el envio por agencia de transporte en 24 horas.
Resulta más caro, pero yo duermo mucho más tranquilo.
La única vez que no lo marque, fallo mío, todo fue bien hasta que llego a Correos donde, por arte del birli birloque, el paquete dejo de existir. Ni número de seguimiento ni nada. Tarde algo más de un mes en recibirlo.

Nunca más.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Dic 2020)

Sí, y luego hasta que te devuelven la cifra te pueden salir telarañas, en mi caso se ocupó de todo Andrés de la tienda y tardó casi 2 meses en solucionarlo estando curtido en estos temas, si lo tengo que hacer yo no lo quiero ni pensar.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> ...
> De lo cual deduzco que si quiero 700€ si se extravían los oros, tendré que pagar un 1,5% de tal cantidhac, o sea, 10 ebros y medio.
> Lo que no sé es si es pagar el porcentaje y pista o habrá algún extra fijo por contratar el seguro.
> 
> Tendré que llamar a correos e interrojar a alguna charo. Vaya panorama.



Creo que tienes que decidir la cantidad que aseguras y esa es la que pagas, aparte del coste del envío.
Por ejemplo, vale 700 y aseguras 200 €. Pagas ese 1,5 % de 200 €. Y de esa forma ya lo mirarán mejor ese paquete. No despierta tanta alarma. Y sólo pagas 3 de seguro. Claro que si se pierde sólo recuperas 200.
Lo que desconozco es si hay algún problema (creo que no debería) al hacer eso y que en caso de que se pierda, vayas con una factura de algo mayor y te digan que no vale porque lo que se aseguró era menor y no coincide.
Y si aseguras todo, pues tienes que pagar esos 10,5 € de seguro.

Yo personalmente, estas cosas me tiran para atrás. Y en trato con particulares la exposición a problemas es mucho mayor que con empresas con cara y ojos. Como es lógico. Y si el trato es en mano, pues también tiene sus riesgos y derivadas.


----------



## FranMen (4 Dic 2020)

https://www.google.es/amp/s/www.cnb...r-covid-19-shots-how-one-plan-would-work.html
*Would you be willing to get a Covid vaccine in exchange for a $1,500 stimulus check? How one bold proposal would work*

Más madera!!! Si fuese una una onza de oro me lo pensaba


----------



## conde84 (4 Dic 2020)

A mi eso de presentar factura me suena a cuento, nunca lo he escuchado de nadie de correos ni lo pone en ningún sitio.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

Por si no se ve claro que es un puto plan.... 
Nunca, nunca, han hecho algo así.
Esto da más yuyu porque parece que quieren exterminar la mitad de la población mundial. Si no, ¿de qué?


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> A mi eso de presentar factura me suena a cuento, nunca lo he escuchado de nadie de correos ni lo pone en ningún sitio.



Sí, no tiene sentido.
Si lo aseguras y lo pierden, tienen que pagar y punto.
Yo no lo he experimentado. Aseguré una vez 3 eurillos y no hubo problema.
Con empresas lo pagas porque entra en el envío.

Pero problemas puede haber y de hecho los hay.
Precisamente un envío que tenía que haber llegado hace un par de días, lo han enviado a otra comunidad!! 
Y no dicen nada. Tienes que estar detrás.
La madre que los parió. La última vez que compro a esa casa, que ya me ha dado bastantes problemillas en el trato. Un poco bastante de prepotencia gastan.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Las “Cristos”
> Muy bueno, si señor. Con tù permiso me guardo el término



Bueno, la menistra de igual da, ya las llamó así en público, con un par, las cristomonedas.... Ni puta idea tienen de nada esta gente... Y la pasta que nos están pispando a todos....

Lo cierto es que es un buen cristo la que están liando, una religión, ... en palabras de piqueras, el apocalipse...


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

Así las veo yo, serán las gafas...


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Dic 2020)

Argumentos de Michael Pento sobre por qué prefiere Oro sobre Bitcoin:


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Dic 2020)

Es tan evidente que al señor káiser le mueve un interés personal que me sonroja escucharle.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, no tiene sentido.
> Si lo aseguras y lo pierden, tienen que pagar y punto.
> Yo no lo he experimentado. Aseguré una vez 3 eurillos y no hubo problema.
> Con empresas lo pagas porque entra en el envío.
> ...



No serán los belgas o el Germán de CMC?


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Es tan evidente que al señor káiser le mueve un interés personal que me sonroja escucharle.



Joder sí, una auténtica vergüenza. No sé cómo se puede ser tan vendido. El jupota como los pilló regalados o casi, le interesará que entre más gente para hacer caja a los 20k para luego cambiar los papelitos por horo a 1400$ (a como finalizará el año según el rumano).


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No serán los belgas o el Germán de CMC?



No, te lo paso por privi
Los belgas funcionaron perfectamente en mi caso.
No así los alemanes  , metieron una buena pifia al no poner la dirección bien en la etiqueta externa .... resultado: los que lo traían abrieron el paquete y miraron la factura.... pero claro, lo vieron todo.
La madre que los parió.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Es tan evidente que al señor káiser le mueve un interés personal que me sonroja escucharle.





TomBolillo dijo:


> Joder sí, una auténtica vergüenza. No sé cómo se puede ser tan vendido. El jupota como los pilló regalados o casi, le interesará que entre más gente para hacer caja a los 20k para luego cambiar los papelitos por horo a 1400$ (a como finalizará el año según el rumano).



Este tío flipa, se piensa que no se ve el pastel?... y aún así insiste e insiste... está quedando peor que a los que él critica continuamente....

El otro día en un video trajo a un ejperto y el argumento principal y repetido era que bitcoin permite hacer una transacción de tropemil papelitos en unas horas al otro lado del mundo, y que eso con el oro no se podía.
Y ya está, con ese argumento ya todo vale para cargarse el valor del oro en favor de un tulipán 2.0 lleno de desinformación y más oscuro que el culo de una hormiga. Con un par. Y la gente se creerá el argumento.

Como si la mayoría de la gente fuéramos a transferir millones al Japón cada día, o como si eso eliminara de un plumazo la seguridad o inseguridad de dicho tulipán o eso certifique algo sobre la legalidad, inexpugnabilidad, etc, ahora y en el futuro... más miles de dudas más que hay, pero que se las pasan por el forro en sus argumentos. O sea, son falaces y capullos. Desde luego interesados.
Sin entrar en el fondo de la cuestión, ya que no entran ellos, yo tampoco. Pero es que los ardides que utilizan son de primero de gitaneo.


----------



## timi (4 Dic 2020)

todos los procesadores actuales llevan algo de oro no?


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Argumentos de Michael Pento sobre por qué prefiere Oro sobre Bitcoin:



Joder, es que no falla.
Veo este último y cada vez, repito, cada vez que habla de oro y bitcoin, utiliza falacias.

Es una pasada.
Por ejemplo,

como manipulan el oro papel >> el oro no vale.
Capullo, lo que no valdrá será el oro papel

Le dice que el bitcoin se bifurca como magdalenas creando más y más cristos...
>> con toda la jeta dice que es un % pequeño en comparación con btc.
Capullo, pero se puede hacer y se hará, por tanto de limitado y de reserva de valor cero.

>> El $ lleva 48 años y está mal, pero el btc lleva 11 y esta muy bien...

Capullo, sólo 11, y en plena burbuja por la coyuntura... habla cuando lleve 48 o 5000.

Cada vez que habla bien del oro con la boca pequeña, porque no le queda más remedio, automáticamente tira de falacia y pone al btc a la misma altura o por delante. Por su cara de pato bonito.
Y la pata igual.
Y las risotadas....
El puto pato payaso y la pata loca


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Este tío flipa, se piensa que no se ve el pastel?... y aún así insiste e insiste... está quedando peor que a los que él critica continuamente....
> 
> El otro día en un video trajo a un ejperto y el argumento principal y repetido era que bitcoin permite hacer una transacción de tropemil papelitos en unas horas al otro lado del mundo, y que eso con el oro no se podía.
> Y ya está, con ese argumento ya todo vale para cargarse el valor del oro en favor de un tulipán 2.0 lleno de desinformación y más oscuro que el culo de una hormiga. Con un par. Y la gente se creerá el argumento.
> ...



Son varias las grietas que se adivinan a simple vista, incluso para un observador bisoño como es mi caso. ¿Cómo afectará a un producto tecnológico como las “CristoMonedas”, los avances actuales en campos como la computación cuántica?
Incluso desarrolladores del Bitcoin como Pieter Wuille temen que a pesar de sus esfuerzos al respecto, más de 5.000.000 de Bitcoin serán vulnerables a un ataque cuántico.
la fundación Ethereum está invirtiendo cantidades importantes de dinero en buscar soluciones y adelantarse a las seguras consecuencias que esta tecnología incipiente traerá para su cadena de bloques.
En fin, que en cinco Años grandes empresas como google, entre otras, tendrán ordenadores cuántico a pleno rendimiento. Y a la fuerza, presenciaremos el nacimiento de nuevas y flamantes criptomonedas cuánticas, que dejarán al bitcoin 1.0 a la altura de lo que actualmente es un cartucho de Nintendo 64 para un gamer milenial. Poco más que un souvenir para nostálgicos. Me temo que igual que “The Vídeo kill the radio star”, la computación cuántica matará a la estrella del Bitcoin. Esto, desde luego, no quita para que hasta que llegue ese momento, muchos como por ejemplo el señor Káiser, puedan ganar carretillas de dinerito Fiat invirtiendo en las “Cristos”
Todo esto desde la más absoluta falta de criterio que me caracteriza


----------



## estupeharto (4 Dic 2020)

Y la de réplicas que se pueden y podrán hacer, lo cual tira por tierra ese halo de algo limitado en lo que basa gran parte de su argumento como valor.
El descontrol de seguridad. La opacidad.
Y el olor a pelotazo, especulación y manipulación sin argumentos que lo justifiquen adecuadamente, que tira para atrás


----------



## timi (5 Dic 2020)

Por muy emocionante que parezca, recuerde que este es un pronóstico a muy largo plazo para el oro. Esto no es algo que sucederá en unos pocos días o semanas; esta tendencia probablemente ocurrirá durante semanas, meses y años. Aún así, si considera las implicaciones para el mercado global y las tendencias potenciales, entonces comenzará a comprender que un repunte en el oro a niveles superiores a $ 2500 sugiere que ciertas presiones e incertidumbres continuarán desarrollándose durante los próximos 24 meses en los EE. UU. Y mercados globales. El oro se recupera cuando el miedo y la incertidumbre están presentes en los mercados. 

Gold Wave Forecast – Is Gold Going To $3750 Or Higher?


----------



## Razkin (5 Dic 2020)

Oro vs Bitcoin

No sé por qué seguimos con este debate. No sé por qué tanto artículo, estudio, búsqueda de relaciones y correlaciones, etc. Parece que se buscara el enfrentamiento de metaleros y seguidores de las criptos. Me aburre. Creo que en tiempos, siendo foreros asiduos @fernandojcg y @paketazo, ya presentaron estupendas versiones de este debate. 
Quien solo invierta en una de las dos opciones es del todo un irracional. Y lo digo como metalero que muy mínimamente se ha metido en mercado de criptos. Por enredar, salsear, ...... ir sabiendo. Y un poco de inmuebles, y un poco de acciones, y el fiat necesario para moverte en este mundo.
Tenemos nuestra parte de reserva de valor en metales, con el convencimiento de ser una buena herramienta. ¿Que más me da si además compro una huerta o un plaza de garaje, unas acciones de Tesla o unas Xiaomi, o en Bitcoins o en unos Ether?. Mientras diversifiques y arriesgues solo lo que puedes o te sobra, con conocimiento de nivel de riesgo, pues adelante con los faroles.
Que luego llega un meteorito lleno de oro o un superordenador cuántico que barre la criptos, no me va a pillar con todo puesto en cualquiera de las dos opciones, ni siquiera un 25%.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2020)

Razkin dijo:


> Oro vs Bitcoin
> 
> No sé por qué seguimos con este debate. No sé por qué tanto artículo, estudio, búsqueda de relaciones y correlaciones, etc. Parece que se buscara el enfrentamiento de metaleros y seguidores de las criptos. Me aburre. Creo que en tiempos, siendo foreros asiduos @fernandojcg y @paketazo, ya presentaron estupendas versiones de este debate.
> Quien solo invierta en una de las dos opciones es del todo un irracional. Y lo digo como metalero que muy mínimamente se ha metido en mercado de criptos. Por enredar, salsear, ...... ir sabiendo. Y un poco de inmuebles, y un poco de acciones, y el fiat necesario para moverte en este mundo.
> ...



Gracias por recordarme viejos tiempos. No he leído vuestro debate, y desde el respeto sobre ello, solo respondo a tu comentario por cita obligada.

Lo mejor a nivel de inversión que he hecho en mi vida ha sido invertir en Oro y en crypto, aun que no ha sido lo más rentable, pues he tenido pelotazos más efusivos.

Yo, como me considero pobre económicamente, solo tengo un arma para evitar perder más poder adquisitivo frente a expolios derivados del estado, la inflación, o la simple perdida de valor de cualquier divisa a largo plazo, y es la de dividir el capital de la forma más coherente que considere.

Duermo tranquilo con el metal y con las cryptos, y no tengo intención a corto plazo de deshacerme de ninguno, pero supongo que si tuviera que elegir, me desharía de crypto por ser más liquido en cuanto a velocidad de cambio y conversión...pero ojo, que también tengo oro en crypto.

Lo dicho, gracias por el detalle de recordad viejos tiempos, y os deseo a todos y cada uno de los interlocutores suerte en vuestras decisiones, y un recuerdo cordial a @fernandojcg


----------



## FranMen (5 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Son varias las grietas que se adivinan a simple vista, incluso para un observador bisoño como es mi caso. ¿Cómo afectará a un producto tecnológico como las “CristoMonedas”, los avances actuales en campos como la computación cuántica?
> Incluso desarrolladores del Bitcoin como Pieter Wuille temen que a pesar de sus esfuerzos al respecto, más de 5.000.000 de Bitcoin serán vulnerables a un ataque cuántico.
> la fundación Ethereum está invirtiendo cantidades importantes de dinero en buscar soluciones y adelantarse a las seguras consecuencias que esta tecnología incipiente traerá para su cadena de bloques.
> En fin, que en cinco Años grandes empresas como google, entre otras, tendrán ordenadores cuántico a pleno rendimiento. Y a la fuerza, presenciaremos el nacimiento de nuevas y flamantes criptomonedas cuánticas, que dejarán al bitcoin 1.0 a la altura de lo que actualmente es un cartucho de Nintendo 64 para un gamer milenial. Poco más que un souvenir para nostálgicos. Me temo que igual que “The Vídeo kill the radio star”, la computación cuántica matará a la estrella del Bitcoin. Esto, desde luego, no quita para que hasta que llegue ese momento, muchos como por ejemplo el señor Káiser, puedan ganar carretillas de dinerito Fiat invirtiendo en las “Cristos”
> Todo esto desde la más absoluta falta de criterio que me caracteriza



¿5 años? ¿Google? 
China anuncia el primer hito hacia la "supremacía cuántica" con una computadora 10.000 millones de veces más rápida que la de Google


----------



## quaver (5 Dic 2020)

No sé si está posteado:

La Banque centrale d'Ouzbékistan introduit une monnaie parallèle : l'or | OR.FR

El banco central de Uzbekistan propone (venta y recompra de) lingotes de oro a la población con 3 protecciones (número de serie, código QR y una membrana de seguridad).


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Dic 2020)

quaver dijo:


> No sé si está posteado:
> 
> La Banque centrale d'Ouzbékistan introduit une monnaie parallèle : l'or | OR.FR
> 
> El banco central de Uzbekistan propone (venta y recompra de) lingotes de oro a la población con 3 protecciones (número de serie, código QR y una membrana de seguridad).



Curioso....no sé como interpretarlo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (6 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, la menistra de igual da, ya las llamó así en público, con un par, las cristomonedas.... Ni puta idea tienen de nada esta gente... Y la pasta que nos están pispando a todos....
> 
> Lo cierto es que es un buen cristo la que están liando, una religión, ... en palabras de piqueras, el apocalipse...



Coño, pero esa menestra no cuenta. Es la misma que tiene en su cosecha:
"Hay que legislar a nivel mundial, para todos los planetas"
"He trabajado en la empresa privada, soy funcionaria"
Y la última del viernes fue gloriosa, cuando dijo lo de "son ejperto por razón de su ejpertitú"


----------



## Razkin (6 Dic 2020)

Cierto. Por eso debemos andar listos e informados. Yo no soy un entendido en esta materia. Pero si el ordenador cuántico esta cerca., también están cerca las medidas que toman los proyectos de criptomonedas:

Computación cuántica ¿Un riesgo para las criptomonedas?


----------



## Razkin (6 Dic 2020)

Je, je... y es que todavía hablando de oro se me hincha el pecho y hablando de "cristos" se me encoge el corazón. Da un poquito más miedo. Pero poco a poco. Hay que estar a rolex y caracoles, ..... y lo que pueda surgir (en su justa medida).


----------



## Muttley (6 Dic 2020)

Según Silverchartist

PLATA

Price is holding above 50MA support & nearing the upper boundary of its red downtrend channel. 

Clearing $26.14 would set the stage for a likely run towards $29.92 SUPPORT
Price is holding above 50MA support & nearing the upper boundary of its red downtrend channel. 







ORO

After bouncing fm 50% Fib support & reclaiming its 200MA, price is now testing $1850 resistance. (Former support) 
Last wk's rally was encouraging, but the lackluster vol is noteworthy. A backtest of 200MA supprt would not be surprising 








Y este gráifco que es importantísimo. El Dollar index (cuanto más presión de cortos hay...más presión de largos hay en oro y plata)


----------



## Dadaria (6 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Según Silverchartist
> 
> PLATA
> 
> ...



No obstante, el euro parece haber roto el canal bajista, por lo que podría irse a 1,40. Supongo que esto haría que el precio de los metales bajase o, por lo menos, se mantuviera estable a corto plazo en euros.


----------



## romanillo (6 Dic 2020)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo aparte de comprar unas pocas onzas del sucio metal gris propenso a reaccionar con el azufre, estuve apunto de coger oro también y lo dejé pasar por culpa de @romanillo.




Espera que al final baja, que ya empiezan por aquí a copiar mis pronósticos, al final no quedaras defraudado con mis predicciones, vas a triunfar si esperas, incluso es posible que quieras invitarme a un trió ( con chicas scort ) cuando nos dejen movernos y ya no haya limites de movilidad o mandarme directamente una transferencia que te aseguro que si me la mandas para eso en eso quedara gastada a tu salud.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Coño, pero esa menestra no cuenta. Es la misma que tiene en su cosecha:
> "Hay que legislar a nivel mundial, para todos los planetas"
> "He trabajado en la empresa privada, soy funcionaria"
> Y la última del viernes fue gloriosa, cuando dijo lo de "son ejperto por razón de su ejpertitú"



Ya, yo no dije que contara
La traje a colación de la palabra "cristo", que ni siquiera sabía el nombre. Típico en este bobierno de sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Tichy (6 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya, yo no dije que contara
> La traje a colación de la palabra "cristo", que ni siquiera sabía el nombre. Típico en este bobierno de sinvergüenzas.



Ya no sé si estáis hablando de la marquesa de las rodilleras o de la viceexperta en expertitud. Pero vamos, es normal, su indígencia intelectual es indistinguible.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Dic 2020)

No me entero de nada, normalmente aqui habia cierta igualdad de pensamiento.

Ahora estais peor que el gobierno unos que baja, otros que sube, asi no me entero de nada, me estais volviendo loco, menos mal que se me quedo el cajon lleno de medicamentos potentes que no les dio tiempo ni a tomarse a mis padres.............. entre el coronavirus y la que me estais liando en la cabeza los voy a necesitar yo.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (7 Dic 2020)

ZP esta explotando minas de oro
Minuto 20


----------



## Tolagu (7 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya, yo no dije que contara
> La traje a colación de la palabra "cristo", que ni siquiera sabía el nombre. Típico en este bobierno de sinvergüenzas.



Cristo es el que han montado para el año que viene. Lo increible es que esta mujer halla llegado a catedrática y a vicepresidenta. Un reflejo de nuestro país de imbéciles. A disfrutar lo votado. Y a intentar protegernos con los MP que nos van a hacer falta.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No me entero de nada, normalmente aqui habia cierta igualdad de pensamiento.
> 
> Ahora estais peor que el gobierno unos que baja, otros que sube, asi no me entero de nada, me estais volviendo loco, menos mal que se me quedo el cajon lleno de medicamentos potentes que no les dio tiempo ni a tomarse a mis padres.............. entre el coronavirus y la que me estais liando en la cabeza los voy a necesitar yo.



Da igual que suba o baje.
Esto es otra liga.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Dic 2020)

Miguel Lacambra Real dijo:


> ZP esta explotando minas de oro
> Minuto 20



Si eso se pudiera probar, ya me gustaría ver a ese cabrón entre rejas.


----------



## Manzano1 (7 Dic 2020)

Os dejo este interesante aporte,

*Grabación del coloquio de steelman1234, fernan2 y el gran Paco Linares*

Aqui el interesante coloquio


----------



## FranMen (7 Dic 2020)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Zoltan Poszar, uno de los pocos que entienden el Repo y el sistema bancario, advierte de una crisis de Repo en los próximos días

La carta de la bolsa parece un monográfico dedicado al colapso

La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Qué puede ir mal?
....


----------



## Muttley (8 Dic 2020)

Los belgas cierran por navidad.
Lo digo por los que tengáis pedidos en almacén en espera de envío.
O los recuperáis en breve....o hasta Reyes como muy pronto.

GOLDSILVER.BE

Onza más barata individual a 23,6-23,7€ elefantes y Krugers. 
Sin contar los búhos que vienen en packs de 20.
Onza más barata de oro Kruger de diferentes los a 1603€.
Hay Britannias algo más baratas pero no disponibles inmediatamente.


----------



## L'omertá (8 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Los belgas cierran por navidad.
> Lo digo por los que tengáis pedidos en almacén en espera de envío.
> O los recuperáis en breve....o hasta Reyes como muy pronto.
> 
> ...



Esto apesta a mierda.


----------



## FranMen (8 Dic 2020)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Os dejo este interesante aporte,
> 
> *Grabación del coloquio de steelman1234, fernan2 y el gran Paco Linares*
> 
> Aqui el interesante coloquio



Lo tenía pendiente, por fin lo que escuchado. Muy recomendable pero hay que dedicarle una tarde.
Algunos detalles:
-Los que mandan han decidido que estamos acabando con el planeta y que esto no puede seguir así. solución agresiva acabar con la población (difícil). Acabar con el consumo (más fácil). el virus provocado o no les ha venido de perillas no tanto para acabar con la población si no para el consumo. Quédate en casa!. Les sirve para ver hasta que punto se puede mantener la humanidad con las constantes vitales mínimas sin acabar con ella: cuanto petróleo es necesario para mantenernos evitando lo superfluo (turismo, desplazamientos al trabajo pudiendo hacerlo en casa) Ha sido muy burdo porque se puede perfeccionar y no ha sido en todos los países pero es un punto de partida.

-dentro del no consumo nos movemos a una sociedad sin turismo físico, sin consumo, con diversiones virtuales que apenas gastan energía: videoconsolas, televisión, cine?, teatro?, música?, libros? (?por la caída del nivel cultural)La gente desearía volver a viajar físicamente pero no se lo va a poder permitir, no se lo van a permitir.

-dentro del no consumo los metales preciosos son un mal menor pues, aunque se produce un daño medioambiental y consumo de energía inicial al extraerlos, luego se conservan no como la gasolina que una vez extraída es consumida desapareciendo. Entiendo que para los que mandan es aceptable su posesión (aunque también quieran quitárnoslos)

-hoy día hay dos tipos de empresas: las que se pueden endeudar y las que no. (hay un tercer tipo que es residual que son las rentables). Las empresas que podrían ser viables sin la competencia de las dopadas están muriendo. Las que acceden al crédito sobreviven gracias a esta competencia desleal y comprando el buen hacer de las que no sobreviven. Se está produciendo una concentración en monstruos que necesitan crecer para obtener más crédito. Ejemplo claro el sector bancario. Pzifer también. Recordar que una cosa es la empresa y otra es el que la dirige. Cuanto mayor es la empresa menor porcentaje de su movimiento es lo que se llevan los que la dirigen por lo que su sueldo puede ser mayor sin ocasionar alteraciones. La empresa puede estar descapitalizad pero al consejo de dirección le interesa que mueva mucho, que crezca como sea. Cuando quiebre lo que haya ganado hasta entonces no se lo va a quitar nadie.

-vivimos en el engaño. Siempre ha sido así pero hay grados, ahora estamos en el grado límite en el que es obvio para un porcentaje alto de la población. Yo abrí los ojos en 2008-9, muchos los están abriendo ahora. Cuando sabes que te engañan y tú no puedes engañar el juego se acaba.

-Las empresas en bolsa entran en ese engaño. Entrar en ellas es estar a merced de los que manda. La mayoría están huecas, sólo tienen deudas. Ahora les va bien pero en el momento que quieran las pueden dejar de sostener (no les interesa que caigan) 

- No es lo mismo mínimo vital que renta mínima universal. Hay que plantearse si el 80% de población podría vivir sin trabajar. Hay que plantearse si las máquinas pueden hacer el 80% del trabajo de los humanos. Seguramente algún día pero hoy no. Si me pagan por no hacer nada lo más probable es que no haga nada salvo que mi trabajo me llene, se me ocurre que los políticos seguirían trabajando pues disfrutan dando discursos, inaugurando, congresos y comidas, pero la mayoría de la gente no. Si el mundo no se puede permitir ese 80% cruzado de brazos porque las máquinas los sustituyan, la renta mínima universal no es viable.

-¿Cual es equilibrio oferta demanda en el petróleo? hoy día no lo veo. Si para que sea rentable extraerlo tiene que estar a 80? y para que la economía crezca tiene que estar a 40? no veo equilibrio posible

-¿cuánto petróleo cuestan las energías renovables? Para construir un panel fotovoltaico, para construir una molino de viento, ¿cuánto petróleo hace falta? Habrá que restárselo a la energía que produzcan. Si soy albañil y me compro un coche eléctrico que vale 10.000 € más que el de gasolina, ¿cuántos ladrillos más tengo que poner? ¿cuanto petróleo más supone fabricar esos ladrillos y transportarlos?

-todavía podemos mejorar la eficiencia con los conocimientos que tenemos ahora pero estamos llegando al límite y la mejoría que estamos obteniendo es insuficiente para producir crecimiento. Ejemplo el consumo de los coches, motores... por km ha bajado pero el consumo de petróleo (hasta el COVID) ha seguido subiendo. La solución a la crisis sería un avance en nuestros conocimientos pero con la inversión en I+D que está disminuyendo hoy por hoy es una posibilidad a largo plazo. Nos toca pasar por un cuello de botella. Además, la solución tendría que ser compatible con la vida del ser humano en el planeta. No estoy hablando de la entelequia del cambio climático si no de algo más obvio como es la contaminación.

-Steelman dice que no ve a España. Si las cosas se ponen regular somos perdedores pero si se ponen muy mal estamos en el mejor sitio para ser supervivientes: comida y buen clima donde vivimos (franja costera mediterránea y menos, cantábrica) En otros países pueden morir de frío y hambre. 

-En España no tenemos industria pero es que vamos a un mundo sin industria, la industria contamina, vamos a un mundo de servicios que no gasten recursos.

Vamos a menos, del bienestar vamos al estar sin más


----------



## Muttley (8 Dic 2020)

Lo primero agradecerte enormemente el trabajo @FranMen 

Luego algunos comentarios de mi cosecha.



FranMen dijo:


> -Los que mandan han decidido que estamos acabando con el planeta y que esto no puede seguir así. solución agresiva acabar con la población (difícil). Acabar con el consumo (más fácil). el virus provocado o no les ha venido de perillas no tanto para acabar con la población si no para el consumo. Quédate en casa!. Les sirve para ver hasta que punto se puede mantener la humanidad con las constantes vitales mínimas sin acabar con ella: cuanto petróleo es necesario para mantenernos evitando lo superfluo (turismo, desplazamientos al trabajo pudiendo hacerlo en casa) Ha sido muy burdo porque se puede perfeccionar y no ha sido en todos los países pero es un punto de partida.



No sé si estar muy de acuerdo con esto que comentan.
Lo que están comprobando es que la población se está disparando.
Y la población necesita consumir recursos. Recursos limitados y El petróleo es más escaso, las commodities son más escasas, cada vez se pesca menos, el ganado contamina mucho y da poco rendimiento proteínico por kw etc
Cómo dar de comer a todos? Cómo repartir la energía per capita?
Cúales son las cifras de fallecidos en el 3er mundo? Alguien sabe cuantos han muerto por Covid en Nigeria?




FranMen dijo:


> hoy día hay dos tipos de empresas: las que se pueden endeudar y las que no. (hay un tercer tipo que es residual que son las rentables). Las empresas que podrían ser viables sin la competencia de las dopadas están muriendo. Las que acceden al crédito sobreviven gracias a esta competencia desleal y comprando el buen hacer de las que no sobreviven. Se está produciendo una concentración en monstruos que necesitan crecer para obtener más crédito. Ejemplo claro el sector bancario. Pzifer también. Recordar que una cosa es la empresa y otra es el que la dirige. Cuanto mayor es la empresa menor porcentaje de su movimiento es lo que se llevan los que la dirigen por lo que su sueldo puede ser mayor sin ocasionar alteraciones. La empresa puede estar descapitalizad pero al consejo de dirección le interesa que mueva mucho, que crezca como sea. Cuando quiebre lo que haya ganado hasta entonces no se lo va a quitar nadie.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Las empresa hoy en día se compran y venden por multiplicadores de EBIDTA.
El EBIDTA se aumenta mediante crecimiento.
Como EBIDTA no incluye amortizaciones, la deuda da un poco igual, se trata de la que la empresa FACTURE, aunque su ROI sea paupérrimo.
Qué hace la dirección: pedir préstamos y crecer a base de deuda.



FranMen dijo:


> Las empresas en bolsa entran en ese engaño. Entrar en ellas es estar a merced de los que manda. La mayoría están huecas, sólo tienen deudas. Ahora les va bien pero en el momento que quieran las pueden dejar de sostener (no les interesa que caigan)



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Sólo una palabra que lo resume todo: TESLA.



FranMen dijo:


> -¿Cual es equilibrio oferta demanda en el petróleo? hoy día no lo veo. Si para que sea rentable extraerlo tiene que estar a 80? y para que la economía crezca tiene que estar a 40? no veo equilibrio posible



Enorme afirmación.
Un pétroleo por encima de 100 es colapso.
El petróleo es cada vez más esacaso y difícil der extraer.
Y se quiere a 40.
No cuadra.



FranMen dijo:


> ¿cuánto petróleo cuestan las energías renovables? Para construir un panel fotovoltaico, para construir una molino de viento, ¿cuánto petróleo hace falta? Habrá que restárselo a la energía que produzcan. Si soy albañil y me compro un coche eléctrico que vale 10.000 € más que el de gasolina, ¿cuántos ladrillos más tengo que poner? ¿cuanto petróleo más supone fabricar esos ladrillos y transportarlos?



Así es.
Por eso a mi me gusta considerar el kJ como una unidad económica a la que se refiere todo lo demás.
Incluyendo el oro y la plata.



FranMen dijo:


> Steelman dice que no ve a España. Si las cosas se ponen regular somos perdedores pero si se ponen muy mal estamos en el mejor sitio para ser supervivientes: comida y buen clima donde vivimos (franja costera mediterránea y menos, cantábrica) En otros países pueden morir de frío y hambre.



Totalmente de acuerdo con Antonio. España es privilegiada.
Por situación estratégica como puente entre América y Europa y entre África y Europa.
Una climatología brutalmente buena que permite los cultivos de regadío y de secano. Ganaderia. 
Esto se traduce en una variedad increible de Montaña, Playa, Islas, Meseta.
Energía natural: agua, sol, viento.
Hispania era la joya de Roma.
Sólo nos falta ser conscientes de nuestro potencial y aprovecharlo.


----------



## FranMen (8 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo primero agradecerte enormemente el trabajo @FranMen
> 
> Luego algunos comentarios de mi cosecha.
> 
> ...



Creo que me he expresado mal. Recomiendo escuchar el audio, los comentarios que he puesto son sólo eso, ideas que me han venido mientras lo escuchaba, algo así como lo que tú has escrito a raíz de leerme.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Dic 2020)

Lo escuché entero de una sentada. Me dieron las 3 de la mańana. En mi caso hay dos palabras que resumen el audio, incertidumbre y desasosiego...
Desde luego, el futuro cercano no pinta nada bien


----------



## Eyman (9 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Cúales son las cifras de fallecidos en el 3er mundo? Alguien sabe cuantos han muerto por Covid en Nigeria?




Oficialmente en Nigeria ha habido 1182 muertes.

Coronavirus Update (Live): 68,561,810 Cases and 1,562,895 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer

Que podrán haber sido más y no los cuentan... o no.


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Lo escuché entero de una sentada. Me dieron las 3 de la mańana. En mi caso hay dos palabras que resumen el audio, incertidumbre y desasosiego...
> Desde luego, el futuro cercano no pinta nada bien



Llinares dice que el reset va a ser pronto, 1 o máximo 2 años. El sabe más que yo pero, después de la experiencia de 2008 en la que yo pensaba que sería el fin y estamos en 2021 creo que todavía pueden estirar el chicle 5-10 años. Viene la renta mínima universal, la gente dejará de trabajar desde los que menos ganan hasta los salarios medios, el paro pasará del 20 al 25, 30, 35 hasta que se pare totalmente la producción, especialmente de alimentos, el SMI se irá devaluando hasta que no se para comer, creo que eso necesita un tiempo.
Fíjate Venezuela


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Dic 2020)

Lo que va a suceder en el futuro próximo no lo saben ni los hijos de puta que han ideado esta plandemia global.

Lo que si es seguro y no se podrá evitar es el salvaje aumento de economía sumergida que crecerá sin parar y cuanto más aprieten, más crecerá.
Es todo muy confuso, ya que hacen muy bien el juego "dos de cal y una de arena", pero poco a poco se les va viendo el plumero y sus intenciones diabólicas, que son despojar al ciudadano de toda moralidad y de todas sus posesiones.

Una vez más las leyes y principios de la termodinámica se impondrán, tal y como bien dice Francisco Llinares.

Esta batalla solo se puede combatir con buena información. Es importante alejarse del ruido mediático de Tv, prensa y radio.

Y sobre todo, con la enorme cantidad de basura que fluye a través de las redes.


----------



## Muttley (9 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Llinares dice que el reset va a ser pronto, 1 o máximo 2 años. El sabe más que yo pero, después de la experiencia de 2008 en la que yo pensaba que sería el fin y estamos en 2021 creo que todavía pueden estirar el chicle 5-10 años. Viene la renta mínima universal, la gente dejará de trabajar desde los que menos ganan hasta los salarios medios, el paro pasará del 20 al 25, 30, 35 hasta que se pare totalmente la producción, especialmente de alimentos, el SMI se irá devaluando hasta que no se para comer, creo que eso necesita un tiempo.
> Fíjate Venezuela



Yo lo del reset no lo veo.
En la humanidad poquísimas veces ha habido un reset como cambio de paradigma ((las reglas del juego global cambian)
Tal vez me atrevería a decir que cuatro veces o cinco
Caida del Imperio Romano, Descubrimiento de America e imperio español, Dominación inglesa Victoriana, Ascensión de los USA en el último cuarto del SXIX y poquito más, las guerras mundiales sólo confirmaron la ascensión de los americanos.

Yo lo de parar de trabajar tampoco lo veo.
Si hay una cosa que independientemente del paradigma no ha cambiado, aparte del oro y la plata y su valor como reserva de valor, es el trabajo. 
A nadie le han pagado nunca por no trabajar indefinidamente si no tiene derechos adquiridos.
Y muchísimo menos con una población creciendo exponencialmente. 

Lo que creo ocurrirá será una degradación imparable de las condiciones.
Sueldos mileuristas estancados durante décadas, mientras que el nivel de vida sube.
Degradacion de servicios públicos como la sanidad, transporte, el desempleo y por supuestísimo las pensiones.
Viajar un lujo, tener una casa en propiedad un lujo, salir de vacaciones un mes (o tener vacaciones) un lujo, salir a un restaurante un lujo. 
Un mundo de dos velocidades. O en “el lujo” o en el lumpen.


----------



## Manzano1 (9 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo lo del reset no lo veo.
> En la humanidad poquísimas veces ha habido un reset como cambio de paradigma ((las reglas del juego global cambian)
> Tal vez me atrevería a decir que cuatro veces o cinco
> Caida del Imperio Romano, Descubrimiento de America e imperio español, Dominación inglesa Victoriana, Ascensión de los USA en el último cuarto del SXIX y poquito más, las guerras mundiales sólo confirmaron la ascensión de los americanos.
> ...



En España, la gente no esta preparada para vivir en el lumpen, esto no es hispanoamerica, que alli si estan acostumbrados. En España llevamos 50 años viviendo de la deuda, seguridad social de p.m, ayudas, subvenciones, puestos de funcionariado a tres niveles a destajo, jubilaciones de p.m etc,etc,etc,... aproximadamente mandamos directo al 65% de la sociedad española al lumpen ¿sin que haya disturbios sociales?

Acabara todo en dos carriles, el lujo y el lumpen, pero antes pasaremos por el filtro de los disturbios sociales.



"Tu regere imperio fluctus Hispane memento"


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (9 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo lo del reset no lo veo.
> En la humanidad poquísimas veces ha habido un reset como cambio de paradigma ((las reglas del juego global cambian)
> Tal vez me atrevería a decir que cuatro veces o cinco
> Caida del Imperio Romano, Descubrimiento de America e imperio español, Dominación inglesa Victoriana, Ascensión de los USA en el último cuarto del SXIX y poquito más, las guerras mundiales sólo confirmaron la ascensión de los americanos.
> ...



Yo antes de la anterior crisis creía en el colapso y el madmax. 

Después comprendí que me equivocaba: esto es una degradación lenta y dolorosa. Al final llegaremos al mismo sitio, al fondo del agujero, pero sin demasiados disturbios y desórdenes. 

En el fondo, ya todos estamos aceptando la derrota de una manera u otra.


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo lo del reset no lo veo.
> En la humanidad poquísimas veces ha habido un reset como cambio de paradigma ((las reglas del juego global cambian)
> Tal vez me atrevería a decir que cuatro veces o cinco
> Caida del Imperio Romano, Descubrimiento de America e imperio español, Dominación inglesa Victoriana, Ascensión de los USA en el último cuarto del SXIX y poquito más, las guerras mundiales sólo confirmaron la ascensión de los americanos.
> ...



No soy historiador, pero, a bote pronto, tenemos la cultura del Argar aquí cerca y, muy interesante, la civilización minoica-cretense-Troya-Micenas.
Hay un libro, por ahí alguien lo comentó y se reconocían unas 13.

Estoy contigo en que aún no es el fin de nuestra civilización pero eso difícilmente puede saberse hasta que ocurre.
Podemos plantearnos dos situaciones:
-degradación de la sociedad, pobreza creciente
-fin de nuestra civilización, hambre, muerte
Los que creemos en los MPs estamos en la primera, nos pueden ayudar a capear el temporal. En la segunda situación servirían de poco.
Características propias del fin de una civilización es que ocurre justo después de su máximo apogeo y que no es paulatina, es brusca. Dos teorías: el final viene de fuera en forma de catástrofe: invasión, terremoto, sequía; la civilización ya no da más de si.
Normalmente es una combinación de ambas, una civilización que ha llegado a su límite un factor externo le da la puntilla. Ejemplo claro los Mayas y la invasión española.


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2020)

Yo preguntaría, ¿qué se supone que es el reset? 
Lo más fácil es pensar en un ordenador, se le instala un programa nuevo, se apaga y se enciende y a funcionar, te lees las instrucciones, unas pocas horas para aprender el nuevo manejo y listo. Probablemente eso es lo que piensan los powerpointistas que nos gobiernan.
Yo lo veo de otra manera, se rompe (o tiramos) el ordenador viejo y construimos uno nuevo, muchas piezas no encajan, no arranca a la primera, tenemos que instalar nuevos programas, algunos incompatibles, aprender como funcionan, mejorarlos, eso lleva tiempo durante el cual hay muchos problemas. Pienso que nos iríamos a lo segundo.


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2020)

Para pensar si vamos a una situación de colapso tenemos que responder a varias preguntas:
¿Es España independiente en alimentación actualmente? ¿sería independiente si el suministro de petróleo y otros bienes necesarios para la alimentación fuesen escasos/caros?
¿En qué situación se encuentran los principales países productores de alimentos? Principalmente los productores de granos: trigo y arroz. ¿Cuál es la dependencia del resto de países con respecto a los que producen alimentos? ¿Cuál es la situación de los trabajadores en estos países productores de alimentos?
¿Sería posible una mecanización tal que permitiese prescindir de los trabajadores agrícolas?¿Sería rentable?¿Qué pasaría con esa mano de obra? 
Si subimos los salarios más de cierto punto ¿puede ser más rentable mecanizar que la mano de obra humana?

Creo que España tiene superávit en alimentación actualmente. Si el petróleo fuese muy caro seguramente los alimentos también subiesen de precio con lo que habría un equilibrio. Aquí sufrirían los países dependientes de alimentos, un claro ejemplo Inglaterra, menos Alemania, Japón, China.
Si no hubiese petróleo todos lo pasaríamos mal pero España tendría algo de subsistencia en cambio países como Holanda con una dependencia muy grande del petróleo para producir alimentos dejaría de producir. No creo que lleguemos a esto último.

Los trabajadores del sector alimentación de países pobres ganan una miseria, poco más se les puede exprimir, si se hiciese habría problemas de producción, arroz, café, cacao, plátanos..... Pero es que si subiesen los precios todos estos países sufrirían en su conjunto. Ya lo vimos en la primavera árabe cuando subió el precio del pan. Ya hubo un conato en Brasil por el precio del metro y en Chile (no me acuerdo por qué) Esto repercutiría en el primer mundo dependiente alimentariamente de ellos pudiendo producirse una cascada de disturbios.

Son muchas dudas, no se si alguien lo tendrá estudiado a fondo.


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2020)

Qué es lo que veo en el fin de las civilizaciones: una complejidad cada vez mayor donde existe una pirámide cada vez con una base más ancha y una punta más alta y afilada. Una gran parte de la población pobre en el límite de poder alimentarse y una élite que tiene el monopolio de los bienes, entre medias un séquito encargado de mantener el status de esta elite: guerreros, artesanos.
En concreto el Argar que lo tengo cerca. La élite dueña de los pocos metales, espadas, cuchillos (oro) y de las minas donde se produce (situadas a gran distancia, pensad en un centro en el sur de Almería y las minas en Despeñaperros), dueños de los molinos de piedra para el grano y de los telares para la ropa, probablemente también de las tierras. Unos pocos artesanos que producen esa tela, cerámica de calidad, orfebres para las joyas, herreros para cobre, un ejercito no muy grande pues la teta no da para más. Un gran número de personas trabajando en la agricultura, ganadería, minería, molienda y transporte pobres al punto de sólo tener lo justo para alimentarse y vestirse, una choza para dormir fabricada por ellos mismos, cerámica tosca y muebles rústicos fabricados por ellos mismos. El "rey" comercia con otros pueblos, para obtener objetos de lujo (marfil, conchas...) Llega una situación de sequía o sobreexplotación y la producción disminuye. en vez de prescindir de los lujos el rey disminuye las raciones del pueblo, este pasa hambre (se observa en los huesos encontrados la diferencia entre la élite y el pueblo y como gradualmente aumenta el raquitismo y la mortalidad infantil), primero hay disturbios pero finalmente hay rebeliones que los soldados no pueden sofocar.


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Qué es lo que veo en el fin de las civilizaciones: una complejidad cada vez mayor donde existe una pirámide cada vez con una base más ancha y una punta más alta y afilada. Una gran parte de la población pobre en el límite de poder alimentarse y una élite que tiene el monopolio de los bienes, entre medias un séquito encargado de mantener el status de esta elite: guerreros, artesanos.
> En concreto el Argar que lo tengo cerca. La élite dueña de los pocos metales, espadas, cuchillos (oro) y de las minas donde se produce (situadas a gran distancia, pensad en un centro en el sur de Almería y las minas en Despeñaperros), dueños de los molinos de piedra para el grano y de los telares para la ropa, probablemente también de las tierras. Unos pocos artesanos que producen esa tela, cerámica de calidad, orfebres para las joyas, herreros para cobre, un ejercito no muy grande pues la teta no da para más. Un gran número de personas trabajando en la agricultura, ganadería, minería, molienda y transporte pobres al punto de sólo tener lo justo para alimentarse y vestirse, una choza para dormir fabricada por ellos mismos, cerámica tosca y muebles rústicos fabricados por ellos mismos. El "rey" comercia con otros pueblos, para obtener objetos de lujo (marfil, conchas...) Llega una situación de sequía o sobreexplotación y la producción disminuye. en vez de prescindir de los lujos el rey disminuye las raciones del pueblo, este pasa hambre (se observa en los huesos encontrados la diferencia entre la élite y el pueblo y como gradualmente aumenta el raquitismo y la mortalidad infantil), primero hay disturbios pero finalmente hay rebeliones que los soldados no pueden sofocar.



Lo que describes es más o menos lo que pasó al declinar la Edad del Bronce y entrar la del Hierro. Se pasó de una élite que efectivamente controlaba todo (metales, comercio, dominio de complicados alfabetos pictográficos con cientos de signos, etc.) a "hordas" más "democrácticas" donde casi cualquiera podía portar armas de hierro mucho más baratas y efectivas y convertirse en soldado-saqueador y se comunicaban con alfabetos fonéticos mucho más simples de escribir y aprender (tipo cananeo-fenicio). Luego las antiguas sociedades del Bronce fueron ARRASADAS sin más por estas hordas (llamadas en oriente próximo "Pueblos del Mar") pese a las ciclópeas murallas y fortalezas de las que disfrutaban esas élites por una simple cuestión de número y obsolescencia tecnológica... y como bien dices, el pueblo que debía defenderlos simplemente se negó al estar tanto tiempo oprimido cuando no desertó en masa y se unió a los saqueadores simplemente en venganza....

Y cuando cayó el Imperio Romano Occidental pasó parecido: de los tiempos de la República romana donde ser ciudadano se consideraba un orgullo y un estatus que se buscaba activamente y los mismos ciudadanos eran soldados que costeaban su equipo se pasó gradualmente a unas legiones profesionales cada vez menos pendientes de Roma y más de buscarse la vida (botines, tierras, esclavos, etc.) o que el general de turno se la solucionara (proclamándolo emperador). Así que cuando terminó la época de las grandes conquistas sólo quedó exprimir a los ciudadanos romanos cada vez más para conseguir recursos hasta que éstos dejaron de verle ventaja alguna y de hecho huyeron de las ciudades al campo para no pagar impuestos, cuando no se convirtieron en bandoleros (bagaudas) que incluso se unieron a las sucesivas bandas de bárbaros que iban saqueando el Imperio... así que nuevamente aquello cayó por la codicia de las élites que preferían costearse ellas mismas ejércitos privados para sus dominios ídem y mantener a los ciudadanos en la miseria o esclavitud hasta que éstos se hartaron... en Oriente el imperio perduró más por ser mucho más rico sin tener que exprimir tanto a los ciudadanos gracias al comercio de la ruta de la Seda y con el tiempo volvieron al modelo de campesino-soldado con el que consiguieron resistir posteriormente al Islam... en cambio cuando las élites de allí destruyeron ese modelo volviendo a ser independientes y depender de mercenarios para la defensa fueron presa fácil de los Cruzados primero y de los turcos después....

En fin, y algo me dice que con la depauperación y dificultad de los ejércitos occidentales de renovarse en los mismos números que antes por la dejadez de los políticos, la corrupción y los sobrecostes de las cada vez más caras tecnologías armamentísticas y la emergencia cada vez mayor de los ejércitos privados tipo Blackwater con muchos menos remilgos (más cómodos por tanto para los BoBiernos porque sus muertos importan "menos") vamos por el mismo camino....


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Lo que describes es más o menos lo que pasó al declinar la Edad del Bronce y entrar la del Hierro. Se pasó de una élite que efectivamente controlaba todo (metales, comercio, dominio de complicados alfabetos pictográficos con cientos de signos, etc.) a "hordas" más "democrácticas" donde casi cualquiera podía portar armas de hierro mucho más baratas y efectivas y convertirse en soldado-saqueador y se comunicaban con alfabetos fonéticos mucho más simples de escribir y aprender (tipo cananeo-fenicio). Luego las antiguas sociedades del Bronce fueron ARRASADAS sin más por estas hordas (llamadas en oriente próximo "Pueblos del Mar") pese a las ciclópeas murallas y fortalezas de las que disfrutaban esas élites por una simple cuestión de número y obsolescencia tecnológica... y como bien dices, el pueblo que debía defenderlos simplemente se negó al estar tanto tiempo oprimido cuando no desertó en masa y se unió a los saqueadores simplemente en venganza....
> 
> Y cuando cayó el Imperio Romano Occidental pasó parecido: de los tiempos de la República romana donde ser ciudadano se consideraba un orgullo y un estatus que se buscaba activamente y los mismos ciudadanos eran soldados que costeaban su equipo se pasó gradualmente a unas legiones profesionales cada vez menos pendientes de Roma y más de buscarse la vida (botines, tierras, esclavos, etc.) o que el general de turno se la solucionara (proclamándolo emperador). Así que cuando terminó la época de las grandes conquistas sólo quedó exprimir a los ciudadanos romanos cada vez más para conseguir recursos hasta que éstos dejaron de verle ventaja alguna y de hecho huyeron de las ciudades al campo para no pagar impuestos, cuando no se convirtieron en bandoleros (bagaudas) que incluso se unieron a las sucesivas bandas de bárbaros que iban saqueando el Imperio... así que nuevamente aquello cayó por la codicia de las élites que preferían costearse ellas mismas ejércitos privados para sus dominios ídem y mantener a los ciudadanos en la miseria o esclavitud hasta que éstos se hartaron... en Oriente el imperio perduró más por ser mucho más rico sin tener que exprimir tanto a los ciudadanos gracias al comercio de la ruta de la Seda y con el tiempo volvieron al modelo de campesino-soldado con el que consiguieron resistir posteriormente al Islam... en cambio cuando las élites de allí destruyeron ese modelo volviendo a ser independientes y depender de mercenarios para la defensa fueron presa fácil de los Cruzados primero y de los turcos después....
> 
> En fin, y algo me dice que con la depauperación y dificultad de los ejércitos occidentales de renovarse en los mismos números que antes por la dejadez de los políticos, la corrupción y los sobrecostes de las cada vez más caras tecnologías armamentísticas y la emergencia cada vez mayor de los ejércitos privados tipo Blackwater con muchos menos remilgos (más cómodos por tanto para los BoBiernos porque sus muertos importan "menos") vamos por el mismo camino....



Matizar algo, los ejércitos romanos estaban al final formados exclusivamente por “bárbaros “ incluso sus generales y hasta emperadores.
Corrígeme pero creo que los romanos no pagaban impuestos, al principio iban al ejército y al licenciarse recibían tierras, con el tiempo dejaron de ir al ejército y actuaban como clientes, algo así como aduladores profesionales de los ricos patricios, poco más hacían que rascarse la barriga, pan y circo pero el pan cada vez era más escaso pues no llegaba la esquilmación de los países vasallos


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Dic 2020)

Si, las legiones se barbarizaron porque los reclutas eran más baratos, menos exigentes y más fieles al general que los contratara (Roma ya les pillaba lejos y les importaba poco). Lo de los ciudadanos holgazanes de pan y circo se daba sólo en Roma capital, y su origen estaba en que había que mantener de alguna manera a las masas de campesinos arruinados por la codicia de las élites patricias que contra sus latifundios trabajados por esclavos no podían competir y acababan endeudados y teniendo que malvender sus tierras y emigrando a Roma a sobrevivir de cliente limosnero de algún patricio...
Básicamente lo que ha pasado en Andalucia y Extremadura por cierto, en los 80 los socialistas para conseguir votos prometieron la expropiación y reparto de tierras de latifundios entre los braceros temporeros y ya sabemos cómo acabó: PER para unos y los señoritos con sus tierras intactas y hasta pillando subvenciones europeas de propina... 


Volviendo a los ciudadanos romanos, una vez arruinados evidentemente pocas ganas les quedaban luego de luchar por Roma y tal y ya en época de Augusto a éste le costó una barbaridad sustituir las legiones perdidas en Germania por culpa de Arminio por reclutas itálicos y tuvo que buscarlos en otras partes incluso pese a que amenazó con multas y esclavitud a los que se escaquearan... 100 años más tarde con Marco Aurelio y las invasiones marcomanas en Italia tuvieron que tirar de marineros y gladiadores directamente para juntar tropas allí mientras llegaban refuerzos de otras regiones....



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2020)

La foto de mi avatar, escena magnífica del cine, condensa muchas cosas. Y hacia ahí vamos, tardemos más o menos.
Al menos que sepamos dónde estamos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Dic 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Lo que describes es más o menos lo que pasó al declinar la Edad del Bronce y entrar la del Hierro. Se pasó de una élite que efectivamente controlaba todo (metales, comercio, dominio de complicados alfabetos pictográficos con cientos de signos, etc.) a "hordas" más "democrácticas" donde casi cualquiera podía portar armas de hierro mucho más baratas y efectivas y convertirse en soldado-saqueador y se comunicaban con alfabetos fonéticos mucho más simples de escribir y aprender (tipo cananeo-fenicio). Luego las antiguas sociedades del Bronce fueron ARRASADAS sin más por estas hordas (llamadas en oriente próximo "Pueblos del Mar") pese a las ciclópeas murallas y fortalezas de las que disfrutaban esas élites por una simple cuestión de número y obsolescencia tecnológica... y como bien dices, el pueblo que debía defenderlos simplemente se negó al estar tanto tiempo oprimido cuando no desertó en masa y se unió a los saqueadores simplemente en venganza....
> 
> Y cuando cayó el Imperio Romano Occidental pasó parecido: de los tiempos de la República romana donde ser ciudadano se consideraba un orgullo y un estatus que se buscaba activamente y los mismos ciudadanos eran soldados que costeaban su equipo se pasó gradualmente a unas legiones profesionales cada vez menos pendientes de Roma y más de buscarse la vida (botines, tierras, esclavos, etc.) o que el general de turno se la solucionara (proclamándolo emperador). Así que cuando terminó la época de las grandes conquistas sólo quedó exprimir a los ciudadanos romanos cada vez más para conseguir recursos hasta que éstos dejaron de verle ventaja alguna y de hecho huyeron de las ciudades al campo para no pagar impuestos, cuando no se convirtieron en bandoleros (bagaudas) que incluso se unieron a las sucesivas bandas de bárbaros que iban saqueando el Imperio... así que nuevamente aquello cayó por la codicia de las élites que preferían costearse ellas mismas ejércitos privados para sus dominios ídem y mantener a los ciudadanos en la miseria o esclavitud hasta que éstos se hartaron... en Oriente el imperio perduró más por ser mucho más rico sin tener que exprimir tanto a los ciudadanos gracias al comercio de la ruta de la Seda y con el tiempo volvieron al modelo de campesino-soldado con el que consiguieron resistir posteriormente al Islam... en cambio cuando las élites de allí destruyeron ese modelo volviendo a ser independientes y depender de mercenarios para la defensa fueron presa fácil de los Cruzados primero y de los turcos después....
> 
> En fin, y algo me dice que con la depauperación y dificultad de los ejércitos occidentales de renovarse en los mismos números que antes por la dejadez de los políticos, la corrupción y los sobrecostes de las cada vez más caras tecnologías armamentísticas y la emergencia cada vez mayor de los ejércitos privados tipo Blackwater con muchos menos remilgos (más cómodos por tanto para los BoBiernos porque sus muertos importan "menos") vamos por el mismo camino....




Todos lo que dices es correcto, pero es que además hay muchas más analogías entre el derrumbe del Imperio Romano y la situación actual.

Al final del imperio se llegó a una especie de semi-socialismo muy parecido al actual en que se repartía trigo gratis en las ciudades (pan y circo), algo muy parecido a la Renta Básica Universal.

Lógicamente, muchos agricultores dejaron de remar, abandonando sus cultivos y yéndose a las ciudades, eso fue generando tensiones en los precios que fueron aumentando, y por supuesto el gobierno se unió a la fiesta con una política inflacionaria y de devaluación del valor de moneda (¿os suena de algo? ) que contribuyó más al aumento de los precios.

El Emperador Diocleciano para "solucionar" el desaguisado tomó una medida muy "progre" y "adelantada a su época", cual fue el famoso Edicto de Precios Máximos, por los que regulaba el precio máximo del trigo (¿os suena otra vez? precios máximos del alquiler por ejemplo). Lógicamente, el Edicto fue un fiasco, y consiguió lo contrario de lo que pretendía, ya que a ese precio era inasumible la producción, y muchos agentes del mercado dejaron de comerciar, causando escasez y nuevas subidas de precios.... Algunos autores acusan a este Edicto de ser la "puntilla" del imperio romano.

También parece que ahí está la causa del régimen de servidumbre o de semiesclavitud de los campesinos ya que para evitar que abandonaran la tierra donde nacieron ( restricción a la movilidad ¿os suena?), se les asignaba por nacimiento a esa tierra.

Edicto sobre Precios Máximos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Todos lo que dices es correcto, pero es que además hay muchas más analogías entre el derrumbe del Imperio Romano y la situación actual.
> 
> Al final del imperio se llegó a una especie de semi-socialismo muy parecido al actual en que se repartía trigo gratis en las ciudades (pan y circo), algo muy parecido a la Renta Básica Universal.
> 
> ...



Buenas,

Por partes:

- Lo que dices es verdad a medias.... *lo del trigo gratis se daba repito sólo en Roma capital,* en el resto del Imperio había que currar como todo el mundo.... y por motivos exclusivamente políticos y de "paz social" para que no se revolviera el campesinado arruinado (salía más barato que devolverles las tierras....). Conforme Roma fue perdiendo importancia como capital, se fue reduciendo dicho reparto (para el siglo IV ya había perdido la mitad de su población debido a ello) pues a los emperadores les daba ya bastante igual lo que pasara en Roma o lo que pensara el Senado romano, sobre todo a partir de finales del siglo III: Diocleciano sólo la pisó brevemente y para celebrar su 20 aniversario por ejemplo.... Constantino pocos años después fundó su propia capital directamente: Constantinopla y derivó allí toda la riqueza que pudo.

- El tema de la inflación se debió simplemente a que la finalización de las grandes conquistas con los botines subsiguientes y el agotamiento de las minas propias provocó escasez de material precioso para hacer monedas.... eso llevó a que ya los Severos tuvieran que DOBLAR los sueldos de los legionarios para compensar el que ya no pudieran complementar su escasa paga con saqueos (los bárbaros a los que combatían eran bastante pobres en su mayoría) y a su vez extender la ciudadanía romana a todo el imperio por narices (no antes que había que ganársela) para conseguir impuestos con los que pagar dicho aumento. Eso dificultó aún más el reclutamiento de legionarios por cierto, pues hasta entonces se otorgaba la ciudadanía como premio aparte de lotes de tierra y a partir de entonces hubo que tirar cada vez más de bárbaros para completar reclutas porque el ser legionario perdió ya casi todo su atractivo (ni botines en condiciones ni ciudadanía romana....). A lo largo del siglo III la sucesión de emperadores, usurpadores y demás junto con la costumbre de "untar" a las tropas que te habían proclamado emperador para que te apoyaran junto con la ya comentada escasez de moneda provocó su envilecimiento (cada vez menos contenido en metal precioso), por lo que la inflación se disparó y se llegó a despreciar las monedas totalmente y preferir el pago en especie.... para que luego digan del patrón oro y tal, jeje

- que el Edicto de precios máximos provocara la caída del Imperio es algo que la historiografía moderna descarta en su mayor parte por cierto... Gibbon vivió hace más de 200 años y la investigación histórica ha avanzado bastante desde entonces... en realidad fue sólo un "parche" que tuvo su efecto sólo en algunos sitios de la parte oriental del Imperio, el Occidente era ya tan pobre que apenas circulaba moneda para pagos corrientes, así que directamente ni se aplicó.... y de todas formas se la pasaron por la piedra rápidamente, pocos años después de su intento de aplicación era papel mojado y nadie le hacía ni puto caso....

Por último, lo de "atar a la tierra" al campesino tuvo varias causas y no fue el único colectivo al que se aplicó:

- también a los soldados (para obligar a que se reclutaran a sus hijos, aunque tuvo el efecto no deseado de convertirlos en "casta" y que fuera aún más difícil sustituirlos si eran masacrados en alguna batalla)
- artesanos (para que no abandonaran las ciudades y se libraran de pagar impuestos)
- y en cuanto a los campesinos, la finalidad era simplemente evitar la posibilidad de que se largaran a otras tierras donde otro señor les ofreciera mejores condiciones (como las ETT hoy día de igualar condiciones de mierda para no quitarse curritos entre sí pero a lo bestia, jeje)

Pero sí, hecha la ley hecha la trampa y la Historia se repite... la situación actual la veo por ejemplo más parecida a la de la Roma republicana de los Gracos, donde sólo una minoría patricia se benefició de la prosperidad de la República romana por las conquistas mientras la inmensa mayoría de los campesinos/soldados que se habían dejado la sangre en ellas se arruinaban y tenían que vivir de subvenciones (pan-circo) en Roma, para sustituirlos en el trabajo se importaban esclavos (los inmigrantes de hoy) que dumpeaban los sueldos y cuando unos políticos bienintencionados intentaron sacar leyes para atajar esa injusticia (los Gracos) los patricios reaccionaron de una forma exageradamente violenta acusándolos de querer ser reyes (el equivalente rojocomunistacubazelano de hoy) y utilizando a sus palmeros-clientes para primero linchar y asesinar consecutivamente a los dos hermanos y una vez derogadas esas leyes tan "progres" dedicarlos a cazar y asesinar a toda oposición (que vienen los rojos!) expropiando y haciendo negocio de paso con las propiedades de los asesinados (más o menos lo que pasó en nuestra Guerra Civil). Desde entonces los partidos políticos romanos hasta la imposición del Imperio se dividieron en "optimates/conservadores/PePeros" y "populares/progres/PSOEistas" (de salón, de izquierdas sólo tenían el nombre al igual que el PSOE actual, pero eran simplemente otra facción patricia).

Hoy día mientras los ricos en España siguen creciendo:

El número de millonarios en España se quintuplica en los últimos nueve años, según Credit Suisse

La clase media sigue desapareciendo, la obrera es cada vez más mísera, la vivienda y los suministros básicos son cada vez más caros, los servicios públicos se depauperan cada vez más y se establece como norma el copago o se alienta la privatización total (colegios concertados, seguros privados de salud, planes de pensiones privados...) y ha surgido un partido extremista (VOX) bendecido por el poder financiero que ataca violentamente a todo aquel que ose pretender revertir ese proceso de concentración de riqueza en manos de la casta y el empobrecimiento del resto por el consabido comunistarojocubazelano y defensores de funcivagos tiktokeros que hay que privatizar todo y tal.... en este mismo foro hay ejemplos a cientos de trolles voxitos intoxicando con llamadas a la Guerra Civil, llenar cunetas y demás para ganarse sus cacahuetes, como vagos clientes de patricios de pan y circo de hoy....

Es lo que hay, y este es un ejemplo muy palmario de que el que no conoce la Historia por ignorante (y encima en este bendito país están orgullosos de serlo....), está condenado a repetirla (y es mucho más fácil de engañar por tanto).


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Dic 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Por partes:
> 
> ...



Aunque con alguna discrepancia menor...Excelente!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (9 Dic 2020)

Es lo mismo. En sus diferentes variantes. Basura vestida de libertad. Pero que la mayoría de la gente ni ve ni quiere mirar.


----------



## Germinal84 (10 Dic 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Si, las legiones se barbarizaron porque los reclutas eran más baratos, menos exigentes y más fieles al general que los contratara (Roma ya les pillaba lejos y les importaba poco). Lo de los ciudadanos holgazanes de pan y circo se daba sólo en Roma capital, y su origen estaba en que había que mantener de alguna manera a las masas de campesinos arruinados por la codicia de las élites patricias que contra sus latifundios trabajados por esclavos no podían competir y acababan endeudados y teniendo que malvender sus tierras y emigrando a Roma a sobrevivir de cliente limosnero de algún patricio...
> Básicamente lo que ha pasado en Andalucia y Extremadura por cierto, en los 80 los socialistas para conseguir votos prometieron la expropiación y reparto de tierras de latifundios entre los braceros temporeros y ya sabemos cómo acabó: PER para unos y los señoritos con sus tierras intactas y hasta pillando subvenciones europeas de propina...
> 
> 
> ...



Fue culpa de Varo, no de Arminio.


----------



## Germinal84 (10 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Todos lo que dices es correcto, pero es que además hay muchas más analogías entre el derrumbe del Imperio Romano y la situación actual.
> 
> Al final del imperio se llegó a una especie de semi-socialismo muy parecido al actual en que se repartía trigo gratis en las ciudades (pan y circo), algo muy parecido a la Renta Básica Universal.
> 
> ...



De verdad te parece ni remotamente asimilable las restricciones a la movilidad por cuestiones de salud pública a directamente ser parte de un lote productivo agrícola tal como un apero o un buey?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Dic 2020)

Germinal84 dijo:


> Fue culpa de Varo, no de Arminio.



Quintili Vare, legiones redde


----------



## timi (10 Dic 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Buenos días , podría ser un pequeño resumen?

gracias


----------



## L'omertá (10 Dic 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Mi inglés es muy deficitario.


----------



## Erzam (10 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Mi inglés es muy deficitario.




Como mi saldo bancario....


----------



## Gusman (10 Dic 2020)

Germinal84 dijo:


> De verdad te parece ni remotamente asimilable las restricciones a la movilidad por cuestiones de salud pública a directamente ser parte de un lote productivo agrícola tal como un apero o un buey?



Te veo bastante perdido. Vuelve a la guardería...


----------



## FranMen (10 Dic 2020)

Dicen que la solución al volumen de deuda actual sólo puede ser la hiperinflación o el default.
Hay una tercera solución, la tenemos delante de nuestros ojos y es la que va a ocurrir: los intereses negativos. Si me pagan por tener deuda, endeudarse deja de ser un problema.
Por supuesto, sólo dejarán endeudarse a quien ellos quieran. Mientras tanto, el que tenga ahorros pagará por tenerlos.
Y esto no es el futuro, es el presente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Dicen que la solución al volumen de deuda actual sólo puede ser la hiperinflación o el default.
> Hay una tercera solución, la tenemos delante de nuestros ojos y es la que va a ocurrir: los intereses negativos. Si me pagan por tener deuda, endeudarse deja de ser un problema.
> Por supuesto, sólo dejarán endeudarse a quien ellos quieran. Mientras tanto, el que tenga ahorros pagará por tenerlos.
> Y esto no es el futuro, es el presente.



Es que además, los intereses negativos van a generar automáticamente inflación, pues la genta gastará el dinero antes de verlo derroido por los intereses. Matarían dos pájaros de un tiro.

Ahora mismo, con los papelitos no pueden ejecutarlo del todo (siempre tienes la posibilidad del Bancolchon), pero si las cripto sustituyen a los papelitos, y todo lo tiene atado y bien atado, el B.C. ahí si que nos tienen pillados.

Automáticamente, por ejemplo saldos superiores a 1000 euros en la cuenta pagan un 1%, saldos superiores a 5000 criptoeuros pagan un 5%, o lo que se les ocurra... imaginaos. El sueño húmedo de cualquier banquero central.

Llevan tiempo dándole vuelta a lo de los intereses negativos, hace meses alguien colgó en foro un sistema un informe del Banco Central que establecía un complicado sistema para cobrarte cuando pasaras de euro papel, a cuenta bancaria.... pero con los criptoeuros todo se simplifica.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

Habrá que gastarse el dinero en balas y darles salida adecuadamente


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

Germinal84 dijo:


> Fue culpa de Varo, no de Arminio.





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Quintili Vare, legiones redde



Creo que la culpa fue del cha cha cha

Rei publicae progressus canibus, redde cha cha cha


----------



## FranMen (11 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es que además, los intereses negativos van a generar automáticamente inflación, pues la genta gastará el dinero antes de verlo derroido por los intereses. Matarían dos pájaros de un tiro.
> 
> Ahora mismo, con los papelitos no pueden ejecutarlo del todo (siempre tienes la posibilidad del Bancolchon), pero si las cripto sustituyen a los papelitos, y todo lo tiene atado y bien atado, el B.C. ahí si que nos tienen pillados.
> 
> ...



Exacto, está siendo poco a poco, por un lado para que lo aceptemos, por otro para que no se genere hiperinflación y por otro para que no nos busquemos una alternativa.
El final son las cuentas vacías. No se que vendrá después. Lo que sí veo que es que con esto tienen cuerda para 5-10 años.
Los ahorradores trabajarán lo justo para vivir, no ahorrarán, desaparecerán las hormigas. Para mantener el chiringuito, a los que producen se les pagará lo justo para que no se produzca eses ahorro haciéndoles trabajar el máximo por el mínimo. La reacción será que se irán pasando a las cigarras hasta que todo se pare.
En Japón están en una deuda del 200% y todavía no se han hundido pero la población sí lo está notando. Aquí iremos de forma acelerada por ese camino.


----------



## FranMen (11 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es que además, los intereses negativos van a generar automáticamente inflación, pues la genta gastará el dinero antes de verlo derroido por los intereses. Matarían dos pájaros de un tiro.
> 
> Ahora mismo, con los papelitos no pueden ejecutarlo del todo (siempre tienes la posibilidad del Bancolchon), pero si las cripto sustituyen a los papelitos, y todo lo tiene atado y bien atado, el B.C. ahí si que nos tienen pillados.
> 
> ...



La digitalización completa facilitaría las cosas pero no es necesaria, ya lo están haciendo.
Pueden impedirte seguir sacando dinero del banco (también lo están haciendo) pueden hacer que el dinero en papel se devalúe con respecto al digital (próximamente en sus pantallas)


----------



## Germinal84 (11 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Exacto, está siendo poco a poco, por un lado para que lo aceptemos, por otro para que no se genere hiperinflación y por otro para que no nos busquemos una alternativa.
> El final son las cuentas vacías. No se que vendrá después. Lo que sí veo que es que con esto tienen cuerda para 5-10 años.
> Los ahorradores trabajarán lo justo para vivir, no ahorrarán, desaparecerán las hormigas. Para mantener el chiringuito, a los que producen se les pagará lo justo para que no se produzca eses ahorro haciéndoles trabajar el máximo por el mínimo. La reacción será que se irán pasando a las cigarras hasta que todo se pare.
> En Japón están en una deuda del 200% y todavía no se han hundido pero la población sí lo está notando. Aquí iremos de forma acelerada por ese camino.



Yo me sé de uno que ha tomado la firme determinación de adquirir una onzita de AU cada año. Que no se revaloriza como debería?? No me importa, al menos minimizo el impacto del latrocinio descarado que va a haber.


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Todos lo que dices es correcto, pero es que además hay muchas más analogías entre el derrumbe del Imperio Romano y la situación actual.
> 
> Al final del imperio se llegó a una especie de semi-socialismo muy parecido al actual en que se repartía trigo gratis en las ciudades (pan y circo), algo muy parecido a la Renta Básica Universal.
> 
> ...



Diocleciano tenía chepa, blanco y en botella...


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

El diocleciano ese era un crack, puso pena de muerte a los que no respetasen los precios de venta que él fijó. 
Resultado, la gente dejó de trabajar porque no le salían las cuentas. 

Lo que pasa es que con estos cabrones imprimiendo deuda, van robando del futuro y haciendo más grande la bola.
Y con tanto borrego pastando la cosa sigue y sigue.
Llegará el momento en que todo se irá a la mierda, pum, de repente. En cuestión de meses será un bajón en serie.

Lo que es curioso también es la capacidad borreguil para no oler al lobo ni en pintura.

Dicen y se puede ver que el dúo fraudez están como demacrados, que ya no tienen la risa de tontos de hace unos meses. Y es que joder a millones de personas, dejar morir ancianos, sangrar a los trabajadores, regalar el dinero _púbico _a los amiguetes, llenar esto de extranjeros y delincuentes y pagarles, no hacer nada bien, enemistar a todos, querer dinamitar la sociedad y el país, etc. no puede salir gratis.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Nadie habla de esa solución, cuando en realidad es la única viable e infalible, y la única que teme esta chusma.



No es broma.
Yo ya he puesto manos a la obra


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Dicen que la solución al volumen de deuda actual sólo puede ser la hiperinflación o el default.
> Hay una tercera solución, la tenemos delante de nuestros ojos y es la que va a ocurrir: los intereses negativos. Si me pagan por tener deuda, endeudarse deja de ser un problema.
> Por supuesto, sólo dejarán endeudarse a quien ellos quieran. Mientras tanto, el que tenga ahorros pagará por tenerlos.
> Y esto no es el futuro, es el presente.



Bienvenidos a una nueva era

España coloca por primera vez deuda pública a 10 años con tipos de interés negativos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (11 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bienvenidos a una nueva era
> 
> España coloca por primera vez deuda pública a 10 años con tipos de interés negativos
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Lo importante COLOCA, puede parecer una locura pero si el estado me ofrece unos bonos al -0,016% y el banco me da un -1% anual me interesan más los bonos.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

Es que pueden hacer lo que quieran con la pólvora del rey, unos y otros.
No va a ningún lado.
Por muchos despropósitos que hagan no resucitarán al muerto


----------



## tristezadeclon (11 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo importante COLOCA, puede parecer una locura pero si él estado me ofrece unos bonos al -0,016% y el banco me da un -1% anual me interesan más los bonos.



pues a mi me interesan lo mismo

nada de nada

ni los unos ni los otros mientras sean negativos, ya buscaré yo otras opciones, por ejemplo metales


----------



## timi (11 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Habrá que gastarse el dinero en balas y darles salida adecuadamente





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Nadie habla de esa solución, cuando en realidad es la única viable e infalible, y la única que teme esta chusma.



prepárate para lo peor y espera lo mejor

cada día tengo mas claro que esperar lo mejor son los mp's


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2020)

Para este año que viene, fed y bce van a tirar de veta a saco, maricón el último. Mientras cada cual intentará salvarse de la quema como pueda.

Y en algún momento, con tanta chispa pululando, prenderá la mecha gorda.
Se intuye la fiesta que se va a montar, aunque ni dios sabe como escapará.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> prepárate para lo peor y espera lo mejor
> 
> cada día tengo mas claro que esperar lo mejor son los mp's



Te falta el final de la frase...... "y acepta lo que venga"

*“HOPE FOR THE BEST, PREPARE FOR THE WORST AND RECEIVE WHAT COMES”*


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Dic 2020)

Operando con Bitcoins y otras criptomonedas


BBVA ofrece un servicio para la compra-venta de Bitcoins



Bitcoins para la langostada... Esto va viento en popa


----------



## timi (12 Dic 2020)

buenos dias

Una familia descubre por sorpresa en su jardín un tesoro de monedas de oro de la dinastía Tudor

como será de aquí a 200 años con las cristos?


----------



## Porestar (12 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> Una familia descubre por sorpresa en su jardín un tesoro de monedas de oro de la dinastía Tudor
> 
> como será de aquí a 200 años con las cristos?



Lo malo de los pendrive es que tras años sin enchufarse se corrompen, y las claves las suelen apuntar en papel
El irlandés que perdió las claves para acceder a su cartera Bitcoin con un valor de 53,6 millones de euros (xataka.com)

Me has recordado esto


----------



## Tolagu (12 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> Una familia descubre por sorpresa en su jardín un tesoro de monedas de oro de la dinastía Tudor
> 
> como será de aquí a 200 años con las cristos?


----------



## TomBolillo (12 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> Una familia descubre por sorpresa en su jardín un tesoro de monedas de oro de la dinastía Tudor
> 
> como será de aquí a 200 años con las cristos?



Esto no tendría ni que ser noticia. Avisar a los medios para qué? Para que venga el fisco a reclamar lo suyo o peor aún, para que te lo confisque al tratarse de un descubrimiento que pertenece al "tesoro arqueológico nacional"...


----------



## Zoeric (12 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto no tendría ni que ser noticia. Avisar a los medios para qué? Para que venga el fisco a reclamar lo suyo o peor aún, para que te lo confisque al tratarse de un descubrimiento que pertenece al "tesoro arqueológico nacional"...



Ya ves, hay que ser monguer para encontrártelo y contárselo a alguien


----------



## FranMen (12 Dic 2020)

Otra tontería que se me ha ocurrido. Sabéis lo que hizo Fridman con Día. Pues me barrunto que los grandes fondos hagan lo mismo con a lo grande: con las bolsas mundiales para hacer un barrido de pezqueñines y hacer mesa limpia


----------



## bondiappcc (12 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto no tendría ni que ser noticia. Avisar a los medios para qué? Para que venga el fisco a reclamar lo suyo o peor aún, para que te lo confisque al tratarse de un descubrimiento que pertenece al "tesoro arqueológico nacional"...



Creo que es lo más inteligente.

Declaras que has encontrado el tesoro.

Pero antes te has informado un poco y te guardas las piezas más feas y fáciles de hacer desaparecer vendiéndolas para fundirlas (con lo cual te sacas unos buenos duros en la operación).

A parte, guardas unas cuantas piezas en lugar seguro en espera de más información.

En Inglaterra creo que te corresponde una parte de los hallazgos que haces. Pues esperas pacientemente que te den tu parte legal del tesoro. Y con la otra, con paciencia y maña...

En resumen: encuentras cien piezas pero dices que has encontrado 80 y que el gobierno se apañe.


----------



## CaraCortada (12 Dic 2020)

Desde que Fernando se fue del foro no he vuelto a entrar en el hilo que sucedió al suyo. Esta vez lo hago solo para deciros que nunca os perdonaré haber provocado la marcha de Fernando. Me dais asco.


----------



## Forcopula (12 Dic 2020)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Desde que Fernando se fue del foro no he vuelto a entrar en el hilo que sucedió al suyo. Esta vez lo hago solo para deciros que nunca os perdonaré haber provocado la marcha de Fernando. Me dais asco.



Pues con decirte que a ti no se te echaba de menos, ya te digo lo suficiente sobre lo que pensamos de tu "no perdón" y tu asco. 
El hilo en mi opinión ha mejorado con la desaparición de ciertos personajes, ya no está monopolizado por nadie y hasta ha vuelto algún trol (igual que la vuelta de la fauna es síntoma de un entorno natural libre de contaminación, en los foros su vuelta se interpreta del mismo modo)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Esto no tendría ni que ser noticia. Avisar a los medios para qué? Para que venga el fisco a reclamar lo suyo o peor aún, para que te lo confisque al tratarse de un descubrimiento que pertenece al "tesoro arqueológico nacional"...




Hablas de Españistan no de Inglaterra.

Tienen otra legislacion, el tesoro es para los dueños de la tierra alli, en caso de que un museo lo quiera le dan su tasacion real, no como la que harian aqui y ademas estara en un museo con el nombre de los descubridores de por vida, es un win win de manual por eso casi todos los tesoros salen en esos paises, la gente no teme desvelarlos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Dic 2020)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Desde que Fernando se fue del foro no he vuelto a entrar en el hilo que sucedió al suyo. Esta vez lo hago solo para deciros que nunca os perdonaré haber provocado la marcha de Fernando. Me dais asco.




No sabiamos que tenia a su mayordomo aun en este foro, que tenga cuidado, tener a un siervo que nunca perdona.......... yo no lo querria a mi servicio.


Puedes irte a su famosisimo blog ese que decia que tenia en donde lo seguian miles de fieles, alli podras disfrutar de sus enseñanzas y de ese modo perdonarnos a todos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Dic 2020)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Desde que Fernando se fue del foro no he vuelto a entrar en el hilo que sucedió al suyo. Esta vez lo hago solo para deciros que nunca os perdonaré haber provocado la marcha de Fernando. Me dais asco.



Que me va usted a contar a mi de ascos. Figúrese, que llevo cincuenta años conviviendo conmigo mismo...En todo caso, el principal responsable de la marcha de Don Fernando fue el propio Don Fernando, que así lo decidió libremente. Respete su memoria respetando su decisión. Y procure superar esos sentimientos oscuros, que se acaba somatizando y puede uno convertirse en un auténtico gilipollas. No digo que sea su caso, únicamente hablo de mi propia coyuntura .


----------



## Tichy (13 Dic 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Creo que es lo más inteligente.
> 
> Declaras que has encontrado el tesoro.
> 
> ...



Hombre, fundir ángeles de oro de Enrique VIII y anteriores, incluso en estado mediocre, es fundir aprox. nueve décimas partes de su valor. Aparte de un crimen numismático.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Dic 2020)

Pedido pagado y confirmado en coininvest hace una semana. Cuanto tardan en servir?


----------



## timi (13 Dic 2020)

a mi me tardan 1 semana , lo tenían en stock en el momento del pedido?


----------



## sebboh (13 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hablas de Españistan no de Inglaterra.
> 
> Tienen otra legislacion, el tesoro es para los dueños de la tierra alli, en caso de que un museo lo quiera le dan su tasacion real, no como la que harian aqui y ademas estara en un museo con el nombre de los descubridores de por vida, es un win win de manual por eso casi todos los tesoros salen en esos paises, la gente no teme desvelarlos.



en UK todo tesoro pertenece a la corona y como no informes del hallazgo son 5000 libras de multa y 3 meses de carcel. Por lo general dan una recompensa por el tesoro (como españistan) .

Treasure Act 1996

lo del finder keepers es en USA y ni siquiera es en todos los estados.

Por cierto, la estatua de los iberos hallada hace nada en Andalucía, al paisano le dieron tambien una recompensa y en el museo tiene el nombre del descubridor y donde apareció.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> a mi me tardan 1 semana , lo tenían en stock en el momento del pedido?



Algunas sí, otras tiempo de espera 4-5 días y una en preventa (que ya la tienen)


----------



## timi (13 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Algunas sí, otras tiempo de espera 4-5 días y una en preventa (que ya la tienen)



En cuanto las tengan en stock cuenta 1 semana , que podrá ser antes ? mejor , pero es lo que me tardan a mi.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Dic 2020)

Pero, ¿tanta demanda tienen?


----------



## Muttley (13 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pero, ¿tanta demanda tienen?



En el mundo de la venta físico real, el problema es el stock.
Si tienen stock justo con una demanda constante o creciente, tienen dos opciones para no romper existencias:

1- o suben premium de lo que tienen en existencias ganando más por onza. 

2- o venden algo que no tienen....pero que llegará ....en algún momento. 
El comprador pone el dinero para que la tienda pague la señal de envío a la mint.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Dic 2020)

Gracias, Muttley. Ahora me arrepiento de no haber metido algo más.


----------



## Muttley (13 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Gracias, Muttley. Ahora me arrepiento de no haber metido algo más.



No te arrepientas.
Meter ”poco” al principio (dependiendo de la situación socioeconómica de cada uno) es una idea cojonuda.
Ves como va, tocas tu metal y luego si te gusta diseñas una estrategia de compra (poco a poco periódicamente sin importar el precio, compras menos pero más cantidad buscando los “valles” de precio, solo bullion o lingotes, bullion y semipremium.....). Ganas confianza en el que, en el cuando y en el donde. 
En 8 años comprando nunca y digo de verdad nunca he sentido la sensación de “se me ha escapado” o “esta moneda no la volveré a ver”.
Si no la compras, pasa a casi “olvidarse” y uno se centra en otros objetivos....hasta que esa moneda reaparece en tu vida.
Siempre habrá oportunidades de comprar casi cualquier pieza , otras ofertas, otras tiendas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Si eso se pudiera probar, ya me gustaría ver a ese cabrón entre rejas.



Se sabe desde hace años y nadie investiga.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> No te arrepientas.
> Meter ”poco” al principio (dependiendo de la situación socioeconómica de cada uno) es una idea cojonuda.
> Ves como va, tocas tu metal y luego si te gusta diseñas una estrategia de compra (poco a poco periódicamente sin importar el precio, compras menos pero más cantidad buscando los “valles” de precio, solo bullion o lingotes, bullion y semipremium.....). Ganas confianza en el que, en el cuando y en el donde.
> En 8 años comprando nunca y digo de verdad nunca he sentido la sensación de “se me ha escapado” o “esta moneda no la volveré a ver”.
> ...



Nunca he comprado esto por intenet y prefería ser conservador. Como tu bien dices probar, tocar y ver si me convence. No soy apasionado de la numismática pero el tema monedas bullion sí me gusta. Los lingotes menos porque como cada uno son de su padre y de su madre supongo que, al momento de darles salida, será un poco más difícil.
Todo va con la idea de empezar a hacer unos ahorros para cuando sea viejo porque lo demás, nada, me da confianza.


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Dic 2020)

Y que te pongan a esperar +30 días para una bullion típica, eso qué es? Porque compré una vez en una tienda española unas Britannias de plata y madre mía, una pasada lo que tardaron. Pagué la novatada de no fijarme en el plazo. Ahora siempre me fijo y todo lo tienen para envío en 15 - 30 días. ¡Pero qué cojones! Otra cosa sería si fueran pre-order o moneditas especiales. Pero con bullion común no, joder. Compras aquí para apoyar el comercio local y te llegue más rápido y toma. Prefiero comprar en Alemania y que si no fuera porque últimamente las agencias de transporte se están luciendo (incluso UPS), en una semana lo tengo en casa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Dic 2020)

sebboh dijo:


> en UK todo tesoro pertenece a la corona y como no informes del hallazgo son 5000 libras de multa y 3 meses de carcel. Por lo general dan una recompensa por el tesoro (como españistan) .
> 
> Treasure Act 1996
> 
> ...



En españistan no puedes encontrar nada, tiene que ser hayazgo casual, si buscas te follan.

En inglaterra te pagan una pasta si encuentras algo y eres un heroe, nada que ver a este pais.

En este pais, lo que hay en el subsuelo es del estado no tuyo, si tu tienes un cortijo lo que haya debajo es del estado, asi son las leyes aqui.

Preguntale a los obreros que encontraron el tesoro de monedas de bronce romanas sin circular hace no mucho que les paso, primero despedidos por que pararon la obra, segundo la junta y Hispañistan les niegan su recompensa por hayazgo casual y tasan el tesoro en millones de veces menos de su valor para el caso en el que ganen el juicio darles menos, tercero ya llevan varios años de juicios, se van a dejar un dineral en abogados, como no tienen dinero por que son gente pobre los abogados van a porcentajes ya han perdido con eso parte en caso de que ganen algo al final..........

Hay varios casos y en todos los casos por norma general se niega la recompensa a los que encuentan algo en esta Españistan nuestra.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Dic 2020)

Aqui una noticia en la que se deniega premio a una que encontro tesoro dentro de su misma casa.

La Junta gana el juicio por las monedas de oro halladas durante unas obras en Valoria la Buena


Aqui tenemos lo de Sevilla, han tenido que ir a tribunales, parece que van ganando los juicios pero que se estan teniendo que matar vivos, en un primer momento se les habia denegado su parte, ahora habra que ver la segunda fase cuando todo quede claro y es la tasacion que le den al tesoro que en estos casos suele ser bajuna para dar lo minimo posible a los que lo han descubierto, cosa que no pasa en otros paises.


Los operarios que encontraron varias ánforas llenas de monedas en Tomares tendrán su premio por el hallazgo


Aqui seguimos con la noticia mas actualizada, lo han tasado ya en 468,000 euros, son 53200 piezas sin circular.

Me parece muy poco dinero en el que lo han tasado, en cualquier casa de subastas habrian sacado minimo 20 euros por pieza que es el doble de esa tasacion pero ademas es que hay monedas raras que deben de valer una pasta, vi algunas fotos que pusieron por los medios que habia piezas de mas de 100 euros una sola.

Lo dicho, les han dado calderilla y han tenido que pelearla duramente, encima han tenido hasta suerte de llevarse algo.

Un encargado de las obras del tesoro de Tomares afirma que el maquinista fue "el único y verdadero descubridor"


Bueno sigo editando que ya me ha dado por buscar.

Que cojones al final les dan menos, 128000 euros a repartir entre varios despues de ir a juicios............ asi esta la cosa señores.

El tesoro de Tomares, el hallazgo de monedas romanas tasadas en más de 450.000€


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (13 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y que te pongan a esperar +30 días para una bullion típica, eso qué es? Porque compré una vez en una tienda española unas Britannias de plata y madre mía, una pasada lo que tardaron. Pagué la novatada de no fijarme en el plazo. Ahora siempre me fijo y todo lo tienen para envío en 15 - 30 días. ¡Pero qué cojones! Otra cosa sería si fueran pre-order o moneditas especiales. Pero con bullion común no, joder. Compras aquí para apoyar el comercio local y te llegue más rápido y toma. Prefiero comprar en Alemania y que si no fuera porque últimamente las agencias de transporte se están luciendo (incluso UPS), en una semana lo tengo en casa.



Esa tienda no será por casualidad dracmametales?


----------



## sebboh (13 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En españistan no puedes encontrar nada, tiene que ser hayazgo casual, si buscas te follan.
> 
> En inglaterra te pagan una pasta si encuentras algo y eres un heroe, nada que ver a este pais.
> 
> ...



UK
"The amount of the reward and how it is divided among the claimants is determined by the Treasure Valuation Committee."

En UK no es como tu te crees (y como ya te he dicho todo tesoro pertenece a la Corona no a ti), mirate el enlace que te he puesto si te apetece, lo que encuentras sólo te lo puedes quedar para ti si un museo no muestra interés en el hallazgo (por si piensas quedarte las monedas encontradas sin decir nada). Que te den más dinero, depende como te lo evaluen y para ello se te echan un par de años para tu recompensa. Entre que evaluan y realizan el informe, una vez acabado todo papeleo a mayores tienen 4 meses para realizar el pago si hay alguna parte interesada en la pieza.

En Escocia posiblemente te pasaria lo mismo que lo que pasa en españistan con los taifas (cada comunidad con sus normas).

Por cierto veo como golpean al que encontro la leona ibera mientras trabajaba en su tierra, malditos cabrones que le escupen por la calle por haberla encontrado ¡A quien se le ocurre!.

Como te gustan las noticias, que por cierto el de las monedas de oro si han tardado es por los aprovechados que querian arañar pasta cuando no estaban en el sitio (y han jodido indirectamente como dices a sus propios compañeros teniendo que pagar abogados). Te pongo un par de USA que es donde es mas favorable para el que lo encuentra, sobre todo si es en tu propiedad.

Un caso en que se lo quedaron
Hoard Interview

Un caso en que no recibieron un duro y se lo tuvieron que devolver a los antiguos dueños de la casa
https://www.azcourts.gov/Portals/89/opinionfiles/CV/CV110148.pdf


----------



## Pintxen (13 Dic 2020)

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo salen a la luz estos hallazgos, supongo que es por torpeza de los que los encuentran, como bien dice Bondiappcc lo lógico es guardarte una parte y hacerte el tonto diciendo que has encontrado cuatro monedas... 
Hace años mis tíos, que son albañiles estaban desmantelando el tejado de una casa vieja, tiraban las vigas y tablas de madera a un contenedor, pues en un momento dado se dieron cuenta que había un montón de papeles de colores en el contenedor, eran billetes (pagarés) de la guerra civil, imagínate si hubiesen sido soberanos o alfonsinas...


----------



## timi (13 Dic 2020)

_Escrito por James Rickards a través de The Daily Reckoning,_

*Gold tuvo una buena racha la semana pasada. *Subió de $ 1,769 por onza el lunes 30 de noviembre a $ 1,842 por onza al cierre del viernes 4 de diciembre. Eso es un aumento del 4.1%, no una mala semana de trabajo. El oro cotiza al mismo nivel hoy. Sin embargo, este mini rally debe situarse en el contexto de la fuerte caída que lo precedió.

Desde un pico intermedio de $ 1.951 por onza el 6 de noviembre, el oro cayó a $ 1.769 por onza el 30 de noviembre, un descenso del 9,3% en solo tres semanas. Esta rápida caída fue el último tramo en una caída a mediano plazo de $ 2,063 por onza el 26 de agosto de 2020. Desde ese máximo histórico, el oro cayó un 14,3% en tres meses.



*La caída desde agosto y la reciente corriente descendente de noviembre tienen nerviosos a los inversores en oro. *¿Se acabó el mercado alcista? ¿Está el oro en su camino hacia el rango de $ 1,200 a $ 1,400 por onza que mantuvo desde principios de 2016 hasta mediados de 2019?



_Aquí está su corresponsal, a unos 700 pies bajo tierra en una mina de oro en Utah. Antes de descender, nos equipamos con cascos, faros, chalecos reflectantes y cinturones de minero con un suministro de oxígeno de emergencia sujeto al cinturón. Esta mina aún se encuentra en fase de desarrollo, todavía no en fase de producción. Esto significa que se aplican diferentes estándares de seguridad, incluido el hecho de que solo había un hueco de ascensor. Si el ascensor funcionaba mal por cualquier motivo, la única salida alternativa era subir una escalera fija de 700 pies. Afortunadamente, los acontecimientos transcurrieron sin problemas. Este tipo de experiencia práctica en la mina es fundamental para comprender toda la cadena de suministro de oro, desde la mina hasta la refinería y la bóveda de lingotes._

Más concretamente, los inversores quieren saber si el cambio de tendencia de la semana pasada es una señal de lo que vendrá o simplemente un destello en una tendencia bajista a largo plazo.

*Las respuestas cortas son: El mercado alcista no ha terminado. El oro no está regresando a los 1.400 dólares. Y, el oro ahora está a punto de salir al alza y reanudar su impulso a $ 2,000 por onza y más.*

Los inversores en oro entienden _lo que_ acaba de pasar. Puede que no entiendan _por qué_ sucedió. Una explicación de las razones detrás de la reciente caída de los precios del oro también explicará por qué el repunte de la semana pasada fue real y por qué se esperan nuevos máximos históricos. Cuatro factores contribuyeron al descenso desde agosto.



*El primer factor y el más poderoso es el aumento de las tasas de interés. * No es ningún secreto que el oro no tiene rendimiento y compite con el efectivo y los pagarés del Tesoro por las asignaciones de las carteras de inversores. El rendimiento al vencimiento de la nota del Tesoro a diez años tocó fondo en 0,508% el 4 de agosto de 2020, unas tres semanas antes de que el oro alcanzara su punto máximo. Las tarifas han aumentado constantemente desde allí.

El 29 de septiembre, la tasa de los pagarés a 10 años era solo del 0,654%. Luego repuntó, alcanzando el 0,970% el 4 de diciembre. El aumento de la tasa produjo pérdidas de capital para los tenedores de pagarés, pero atrajo una avalancha de capital de nuevos compradores. Parte del capital que se trasladó a los pagarés del Tesoro se hizo a expensas del oro.

*El segundo factor es la elección. * El consenso fue que Biden sería presidente y los republicanos controlarían el Senado. Esto significaba que estaban en camino grandes nuevos proyectos de ley de gastos, pero se dejarían de lado los peores excesos del ala progresista del Partido Demócrata. Ese escenario es el nirvana para el mercado de valores. Con los grandes gastos que se avecinan y el estancamiento de las políticas sobre el extremismo, la atracción del oro como refugio seguro disminuyó.

*El tercer factor es la aprobación de varias vacunas COVID y nuevas terapias. * Estos acontecimientos respaldaron la opinión de que la pandemia pronto quedaría atrás. Una combinación de reaperturas comerciales y demanda reprimida restablecería rápidamente un fuerte crecimiento y reduciría el desempleo. Una economía fuerte presagia tasas de interés más altas, lo que es negativo para los precios del oro. También sugiere precios de las acciones más altos, otro competidor para los dólares de los inversores. La charla económica feliz es una razón más para alejarse del oro.

*El cuarto factor involucra las técnicas y la dinámica del mercado. * El "precio" del oro no es realmente el precio del oro físico después de tener en cuenta la escasez y las altas comisiones involucradas con el suministro de oro en la actualidad. En cambio, el precio del que oye hablar es en realidad el precio de futuros COMEX. Ese es un proxy de oro de papel altamente apalancado para el oro real.

El comercio de futuros está automatizado y se basa en algoritmos que imitan a otros algoritmos. El resultado es que cuando los precios bajan, se activan más órdenes de venta, aumenta el impulso, se alcanzan los niveles de stop-loss, los jugadores apalancados cubren sus pérdidas con más ventas y así sucesivamente en una dinámica recursiva que sobrepasa la valoración fundamental basada en la oferta monetaria o predictivo económico. analítica. Así es como funcionan hoy los mercados apalancados y automatizados.

Esta dinámica del mercado del oro sugiere continuos vientos en contra para el precio del oro. ¿Cuál es la contra tesis para un aumento en el precio del oro en dólares?

*En este momento, mis modelos me dicen que el precio del oro en dólares se está dirigiendo significativamente hacia arriba.*

La acción del precio de la semana pasada no fue una anomalía en una tendencia bajista. Fue el comienzo definitivo de una importante nueva tendencia alcista.

Las tasas de interés, la política, los pronósticos económicos y el comercio automatizado convergieron para iniciar una caída en el precio del oro en dólares y luego para acelerar esa caída al nivel que vimos recientemente. Aquí están las buenas noticias: ninguno de esos factores es sostenible. Todos ellos pronto se revertirán, haciendo que los precios del oro vuelvan al nivel de $ 2,000 por onza. Este es el por qué:

Las tasas de interés de los pagarés del Tesoro a diez años han fluctuado durante los últimos diez años con una tendencia general a la baja. Las tasas alcanzaron el 3,6% en febrero de 2011 y luego se desplomaron hasta el 1,38% en mayo de 2012. Las tasas volvieron a dispararse hasta el 2,87% en diciembre de 2013, luego volvieron a caer hasta el 1,28% en julio de 2016. Otro aumento envió las tasas al 3,10% en octubre de 2018, luego otra caída los redujo al 0,50% en agosto de 2020.

*Lo que resalta de los datos es que cada aumento en las tasas fue seguido por un colapso. *Y cada colapso tuvo tasas más bajas que la caída anterior (1,38%, 1,28%, 0,50%). La razón es clara. Cada vez que el mercado sube las tasas basándose en alguna narrativa sobre la inflación, el crecimiento o el "fin de la burbuja de los bonos", la realidad se entromete, una economía débil se debilita y las tasas vuelven a caer.

El mercado se equivoca en la narrativa cada vez (pero sigue intentándolo). Los bajistas de bonos confunden las tasas nominales (que son bajas) con las tasas reales (que aún son relativamente altas). Esas elevadas tasas reales impiden el crecimiento.

*La resistencia del oro frente a estas subidas periódicas de tipos se revela en el gráfico 1 a continuación. Este gráfico muestra el precio del oro en dólares como precio de cierre diario y como promedio móvil simple en lo que va del año.*

_Precio del oro al contado_



Lo que parece es que a pesar de la volatilidad en el precio de cierre diario, el promedio móvil simple se encuentra en una tendencia alcista constante. El precio diario cayó por debajo de la media móvil brevemente en solo dos ocasiones.

El primero fue el fondo del mercado de valores el 23 de marzo, cuando la demanda de liquidez (debido a la pérdida de existencias) llevó a ventas de oro (para recaudar efectivo para llamadas de margen para cubrir pérdidas de existencias). La segunda vez fue en la apertura del mercado el 30 de noviembre, cuando las tasas de interés más altas y las conversaciones sobre un enorme paquete de gastos de alivio de COVID alimentaron las expectativas de un repunte del mercado de valores, lo que disminuyó la atracción del oro.

*En ambos casos, el precio del oro se recuperó rápidamente, trayendo consigo la media móvil. La tendencia alcista no se interrumpió.*

La realidad actual es que los casos de coronavirus y las muertes están aumentando, se avecinan nuevos bloqueos y nos dirigimos a otra recesión después de la primera recesión de febrero a julio de 2020. Las tasas volverán a caer, esta vez a alrededor del 0.35% o menos. Esto proporcionará un enorme impulso a los precios del oro.

Los mercados también son demasiado complacientes con el resultado de las elecciones. Hoy en día, los mercados tienen un precio para una presidencia de Biden, el control republicano del Senado y alguna combinación de grandes gastos y estancamiento en la agenda progresista. Sin embargo, existe una posibilidad real de que los demócratas obtengan ambos escaños en el Senado de Georgia el 5 de enero de 2021.

*Una victoria de Biden con el control del Senado saca la alfombra debajo del escenario paralizado y abre la puerta al Green New Deal y más. A medida que esa posibilidad política se enfoque en las próximas semanas, las acciones retrocederán y el oro será el ganador.*

El escenario optimista de abundantes vacunas y el regreso de una economía en crecimiento también es un espejismo. Las vacunas están llegando, pero pasarán de seis meses a un año antes de que suficientes personas las hayan recibido para dejar atrás la pandemia. Si bien la pandemia puede desaparecer, el daño económico no lo hará.

*Estamos en una nueva gran depresión* . Los efectos adversos serán intergeneracionales. La mayoría de las pequeñas empresas que cerraron nunca volverán a abrir. Las quiebras se están disparando. Las pérdidas de empleo serán permanentes. *La enfermedad todavía se está propagando. Los nuevos bloqueos producirán una nueva recesión.*

Una vez más, el mercado de valores ha valorado una recuperación basada en índices ponderados por capitalización que favorecen a las empresas de tecnología que producen relativamente pocos puestos de trabajo. La economía real de las pequeñas y medianas empresas (alrededor del 45% del PIB y el 50% de todos los puestos de trabajo) está estancada. Esto se revelará en términos de mayores tasas de ahorro, menor consumo y menor participación en la fuerza laboral.

*Finalmente, el impulso es una calle de doble sentido. Las mismas fuerzas que hicieron que el mercado del oro se sobrepasara a la baja provocarán que el próximo repunte del oro se sobrepase al alza. Comprar engendra compras, los cortos apalancados se apresurarán a cubrir y los robots comprarán por temor a quedarse atrás.*

Desde agosto, el oro se ha enfrentado a vientos en contra en forma de tipos más altos, tendencias políticas, escenarios económicos optimistas y un impulso apalancado. Esos vientos en contra están a punto de convertirse en vientos de cola a medida que la economía se desacelera, las tasas caen, la incertidumbre política crece y el impulso cambia al alza.

*Los inversores inteligentes comprarán oro en su actual depresión. Pueden disfrutar del viaje de regreso a $ 2,000 desde allí, luego mucho más.*


Rickards: Gold Is Ready To Rumble | ZeroHedge


----------



## Piel de Luna (13 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En españistan no puedes encontrar nada, tiene que ser hayazgo casual, si buscas te follan.
> 
> En inglaterra te pagan una pasta si encuentras algo y eres un heroe, nada que ver a este pais.
> 
> ...



Si te pasa eso porque en tu finca te encuentras un tesoro y lo entregas al estado.. joder, lo tienes bien merecido!, aun te pasa poco.


----------



## Muttley (13 Dic 2020)

Lo que he comentado varias veces.
En 20-30 años no vamos a tener una pensión como la entendemos ahora.
(los que tengan la suerte de cotizar 40 años claro)
Si para sostener el sistema en teoria tiene que bajar 400 euros...
...que tendrá que ocurrir en 10-20-30 años....si no se hace?
La bola de nieve cada vez es más grande. 

Las pensiones 'deben' bajar casi 400 euros en 2021 para sostener el Sistema


----------



## Muttley (14 Dic 2020)

Interés real vs oro
La correlación inversa es clarísima y anticipa movimiento del oro.
Es decir, a menor interés, el fiat escapa de la deuda nacional, letras del Tesoro etc y se posiciona junto al oro.
Simplificando, ya que no me van a dar un duro por mi efectivo de interés y hasta puede que me cobren, antes lo meto en valor real.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Dic 2020)

Gold Price Forecast 2021: On a Bullish Track | Gold Eagle


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Dic 2020)

La plata subiendo un 3% y esto está muy paradillo, no?


----------



## estupeharto (15 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La plata subiendo un 3% y esto está muy paradillo, no?



"están" comprando


----------



## estupeharto (15 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo que he comentado varias veces.
> En 20-30 años no vamos a tener una pensión como la entendemos ahora.
> (los que tengan la suerte de cotizar 40 años claro)
> Si para sostener el sistema en teoria tiene que bajar 400 euros...
> ...



El modelo de las pensiones es piramidal y sólo funciona con pirámides. Desde que murió Nefertiti ya nada ha sido igual.
Por eso han funcionado durante unas décadas, de un tiempo a esta parte se sostienen con palillos de deuda, y en un futuro no muy lejano les cambiarán el nombre por algo así como ayudas inclusivas para el bienestar animalal y platanario, y "acomodarán" su valor a lo que viene siendo una m. pinchá en un palo, pero ecológic@
Todo el mundo que haya estado en una pirámide sabe que por dentro están llenas de cristos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La plata subiendo un 3% y esto está muy paradillo, no?



Puede haber sido por lo de los misiles no ?


----------



## Muttley (16 Dic 2020)




----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Puede haber sido por lo de los misiles no ?



Yo creo que la explicación es más esta:


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La plata subiendo un 3% y esto está muy paradillo, no?



Y otros +3% hoy. @romanillo es que solo vas a aparecer cuándo baja -2%?. Se te agota el tiempo, tic tac tic tac y pa' mí que este año no vamos a ver esos 1400$ Au / 18$ Ag que dijiste que íbamos a tener para antes de noche vieja .
Aprende de tu amigo Depeche y recula.


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2020)

Oleee hamijooosss...menúa Hispanistán de miélda que os está quedando...

Repasando hilos Oreros en diagonal...creo que no hay nada de ésto. Si lo hay, sorry.

Bonos Indios, bóvedas Asiáticas y Árabes a por el chollo del LBMA-Comex...Me sigue faltando un movimiento RUSO. Pero para estos , que siguen acumulando y adjudicándose puntos de racionamiento , parece que no le quedan 4 días precisamente a "la roca mascota que será engullida por el insaciable agujero negro de Nakamoto" . Eso sí...sobre que en los estertores del fiat todo lo van a pintar como si asínnn fuera y que el standard futuro donde volcar la riqueza será otro, cero dudas. Llegar a la próxima pantalla con alguna onza va a costar sangre, sudor y lágrimas ( más con el fundamentalismo anticrypto que se ha calzáo por aquí durante años cuando ha sido un acojonante medio de financiación metalera).


*UAE enhances its position as global hub for gold trade*



Abu Dhabi: El gobierno de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos desea fortalecer los sectores no petroleros fomentando la innovación, actualizando la legislación y los marcos regulatorios, y alentando los sectores con alto valor agregado de una manera que promueva el entorno empresarial y mejore la competitividad del país, confirmó el Consejo de Desarrollo Ministerial. que estuvo presidida por el jeque Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan, viceprimer ministro y ministro de Asuntos Presidenciales.
Durante la reunión celebrada el domingo en Qasr Al Watan en Abu Dhabi, el Consejo de Desarrollo Ministerial discutió los medios necesarios para *asegurar un mayor crecimiento en el sector del oro, que ya representa el 29 por ciento del total de las exportaciones de comercio exterior no petrolero del país.* .
El Consejo ha considerado la introducción del Estándar de Buena Entrega de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, que será considerado como el punto de referencia para la calidad y las especificaciones técnicas para la producción de oro. Contiene un conjunto de reglas que describen las características físicas del oro utilizado en la liquidación al por mayor. El Estándar de Buena Entrega de los EAU también proporcionará estándares de solvencia, competencia operativa y procedimientos de producción apropiados, asegurando la fabricación de oro de alta calidad.

El Consejo también consideró establecer un comité especializado para supervisar el mercado de lingotes de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, junto con una plataforma federal para el comercio y seguimiento de oro, y una base de datos completa para todos los actores clave del sector.

Las iniciativas forman parte de una política más amplia diseñada para mejorar la posición de los EAU como un centro global para el comercio de oro y para garantizar las mejores prácticas de gobernanza, sostenibilidad e innovación.
El Consejo abordó formas de aumentar el volumen de importaciones y reexportaciones de envíos agrícolas y ganaderos y de garantizar la aplicación de la mejor cuarentena agrícola y veterinaria. Esto incluye aumentar la eficiencia técnica y mejorar las habilidades para lidiar con la agricultura y la ganadería y desarrollar capacidades de cuarentena agrícola y veterinaria en los estados de exportación.


----------



## Daviot (16 Dic 2020)

Ayer y hoy ha tenido lugar la reunión de la Fed. A ver con qué nos salen que pueda afectar al precio de lo MPs.


----------



## timi (16 Dic 2020)

Es probable que 2021 sea un año de despertar. Aquí es cuando el mundo comenzará a darse cuenta de que la deuda global de 280 billones de dólares no tiene valor y nunca se reembolsará.
Pero aún peor que eso, de los $ 280ta la asombrosa cantidad de $ 200t se ha creado en los últimos 20 años.
Digamos que se necesitaron 2000 años para pasar de cero a $ 80 billones en 2000. Realmente no importa dónde empecemos a contar, ya que la mayor parte de la deuda de $ 80 billones se creó después de que Nixon cerró la ventana del oro en 1971.
*A MEDIDA QUE LA DEUDA SE IMPONGA, TAMBIÉN LO HARÁN LOS PRECIOS DE LOS ACTIVOS*
Mirando el otro lado del balance, habrá un impacto aún mayor para los inversores y propietarios a medida que la deuda implosiona. Porque las *valoraciones de los activos son función de la deuda. Y si la deuda se derrumba, lo que es inevitable, también lo harán los precios de los activos.*
Es por eso que los precios de las acciones, los bonos y las propiedades se derrumbarán en más del 95% en términos reales (oro) como describí en mi artículo la semana pasada .
De modo que se necesitaron poco menos de 2000 años para que la deuda global creciera de cero a alrededor de $ 5 billones en 1971. A partir de entonces, pasaron 29 años hasta el año 2000 para crecer de $ 75 a $ 80 billones. Esa fue la fase exponencial.
Y ahora estamos en la fase explosiva con un aumento de la deuda de más de 200 billones de dólares en 20 años.
Cualquiera que no pueda ver lo que está sucediendo es ciego o no ha estudiado historia.
*+ $ 5t - 1.971 años - Año 0 a 1971
+ $ 75t - 29 años - Año 1971 a 2000
+ $ 200t - 20 años - Año 2000-2020
Vimos una expansión exponencial de la deuda de 1971 a 2000. Desde entonces, el crecimiento ha sido explosivo.*
*PRÓXIMA FASE HIPERINFLACIONARIA*
La próxima fase será hiperinflacionaria y es probable que comience en 2021. Solo mire el gráfico y la tabla de la República de Weimar.







El oro era de 170 marcos en enero de 1919, 1.340 marcos en enero de 1921, 3.976 en enero de 1922 y *372.000 marcos en enero de 2023.
¡En noviembre de 1923 el oro era de 87 billones de marcos!*
Esto es lo que sucede después de una explosión de deuda cuando el dinero muere. Hemos tenido la explosión de la deuda Y LA MUERTE DEL DINERO AHORA SE ACELERARÁ.
Recuerde que el dólar ha bajado un 97% desde 1971 (en términos reales o en oro) y un 85% desde 2000.
Entonces, la fase hiperinflacionaria podría comenzar en 2021, 99 años después de Weimar. ¿O será en 2022 en el centenario?
La hiperinflación es un evento monetario. Esto significa que no surge como resultado de la subida de los precios, sino del colapso de la moneda. El índice del dólar ya ha bajado un 12% desde el máximo de marzo. La combinación de la crisis de Covid, la explosión de la deuda y la impresión de dinero podría fácilmente iniciar una cascada de dólares en 2021. Esto significaría que comienza la hiperinflación. Y solo mire el historial (que puede leer en la tabla de arriba) y puede ver que una vez que comienza, va explosivamente rápido.
La hiperinflación está garantizada. Es solo una cuestión de cuándo.
Hemos tenido la explosión de la deuda y después de eso empeoró dramáticamente, como lo muestro arriba.
Aquí hay una confirmación aún mayor de la próxima hiperinflación en forma de oferta monetaria M1 de EE. UU. En 2009, cuando terminó la Gran Crisis Financiera, M1 era de $ 1,5 billones. Luego 11 años de “boom económico” ??? registró un aumento en M1 de $ 2.5ta $ 4t en marzo de 2020.
Claramente, no se trata de un auge real, sino de una deuda inducida.
Luego, en marzo de 2020, todo explotó con M1 hasta $ 2.5t el 30 de noviembre.
Por lo tanto, tomó *11 años* desde 2009 hasta marzo de 2020 *para que M1 aumentara $ 2.5t*
Y *desde marzo de 2020 hasta el 30 de noviembre, hemos visto un aumento adicional de $ 2.5t en 9 meses.*







¡La producción de dinero se ha vuelto claramente extremadamente eficiente! Solo en las últimas 2 semanas de noviembre, el M1 aumentó en $ 1/2 billón.
*¡Esto claramente terminará mal!*
*COLAPSO DE DÓLARES SIGUIENTE*
Así que ahora todo está preparado para la hiperinflación. La velocidad de M1 sigue siendo baja, pero eso cambiará pronto a medida que el dólar colapse.
Por supuesto, ya hemos visto la primera parte de la caída de la moneda. Una caída del 97% desde 1971 ciertamente me parece un colapso. Ahora ha llegado el momento de la próxima caída del 99% o más. Cualquiera que no vea eso niega la historia. (Lamentablemente, negar la historia o incluso reescribirla se ha vuelto muy popular en la actualidad).
Es bastante inquietante que 100 años después de Weimar, el mundo se encuentre al borde de un colapso similar de deuda y moneda con hiperinflación como consecuencia.
Hace 100 años era principalmente el problema de un país cuya deuda el mundo podía permitirse cancelar. Bueno, no tenían otra opción, ya que de todos modos no valía nada.
Pero *esta vez es un problema global* con todos los países en la misma situación. No habrá nadie para salvar a países individuales o al sistema financiero global. Sí, todos los principales bancos centrales imprimirán cantidades infinitas de dinero. Pero eso solo agravará la situación.
*Un problema de deuda nunca se puede resolver con más deuda. Y una moneda moribunda no puede resucitar.*
Así que el mundo sufrirá un gran impacto en los próximos años. Los problemas serán a todos los niveles: financiero, social, político y geopolítico.
El nivel más fácil de resolver para los inversores que tienen ahorros a cualquier nivel es comprar algún seguro en forma de oro físico.
*BITCOIN Y ORO*
Existe un gran debate entre BTC y el oro. Los inversores, incluidas las instituciones, están invirtiendo cantidades importantes en BTC.
No soy un experto en Bitcoin. Pero tengo muy claro que *Bitcoin no puede cumplir con las razones para recomendar el oro como la forma definitiva de preservación de la riqueza.*
He dicho muchas veces que BTC podría ser una inversión espectacular y llegar a $ 1 millón como, por ejemplo, los defensores de Raoul Pal (RealVision). Es un inversor muy inteligente y basa su pronóstico en el flujo de acciones.
Por otro lado, en mi opinión, BTC podría llegar a cero si los bancos centrales lo prohíben, ya que introducen sus propias monedas digitales. Dado que BTC no está respaldado por ningún activo o banco central, no tendría valor si estuviera prohibido. Claro, podría haber un mercado negro, pero eso no serviría de mucho si prácticamente nadie aceptaría el pago en BTC.
El grado de preservación de la riqueza necesario para preservar el capital depende en gran medida de dónde nos encontremos en el ciclo de inversión.
Si los mercados de inversión son sólidos y no están sobrevalorados como resultado de especulaciones o mercados falsos, las acciones y los bonos pueden representar una preservación sólida de la riqueza.
Sin embargo, *en los actuales mercados de burbujas, todos los activos están sobrevalorados como resultado de la expansión ilimitada del crédito y la impresión de dinero. * Como dije anteriormente, el riesgo de una caída del 95% es mucho mayor que una ganancia del 100%.
Los bonos del gobierno solían ser la forma definitiva de preservación de la riqueza. Muchos inversores aún no se han dado cuenta de que los gobiernos muy endeudados, que dependen totalmente de la impresión de dinero para llegar a fin de mes, representan un riesgo extremadamente bajo.
*CRITERIOS PARA LA PRESERVACIÓN DE LA RIQUEZA*
Así que ahora estamos en un período en el que la preservación de la riqueza requiere la aplicación de criterios muy estrictos.
Veamos algunos de estos:

*El activo de preservación de la riqueza no debe depender de la electricidad, Internet o computadoras.*
*El activo no debe ser pirateado*
*No debe depender de un código que se pueda descifrar*
*No debe negociarse en línea*
*Entonces, estos cuatro criterios excluyen claramente cualquier forma digital de dinero u otro activo digital.*
No entraré en el razonamiento detallado detrás de los criterios anteriores, pero para un inversionista que quiera la base más segura para su pirámide de riqueza, así como el mejor seguro posible, deberían ser obvios.
*El activo fundamental para la preservación de la riqueza debe ser* (como afirma mi buen amigo Simon Mikhailovich):

*Independiente*
*Escaso*
*Permanente*
Los puntos 1-4 anteriores definen parcialmente la independencia. Pero lo que es más importante, *el oro físico no necesita el sistema financiero. *Menos aún cuando el sistema es totalmente disfuncional como en la actualidad.
Bitcoin definitivamente no es independiente según los criterios 1-4.
*El oro es claramente escaso. * Se han producido 190.000 toneladas ($ 11t) en la historia. Prácticamente todo eso todavía está aquí. Alrededor del 1,5% se agrega anualmente en la producción de nueva mina.
El oro de inversión es de solo 43 mil toneladas o $ 2,6 toneladas. Eso representa el 0,5% de los activos financieros mundiales, una parte minúscula.
Entonces, esto es lo único que el oro y Bitcoin tienen en común: ambos son escasos.
Donde el oro físico es superior a cualquier otro activo financiero es su *permanencia* .
*El oro ha sido dinero durante 5.000 años y es el único dinero que ha sobrevivido en su forma original.*
Nuevamente volvemos a la historia. *Si solo una moneda ha sobrevivido durante 5.000 años, demuestra claramente que tiene los atributos correctos. * Cualquiera que quiera argumentar que Bitcoin u otras monedas criptográficas pueden asumir el manto del oro después de 11 años de existencia es prematuro por unos pocos miles de años.
Las criptos / monedas digitales son un desarrollo tan nuevo que incluso si sobreviven, habrá cientos o incluso miles de mutaciones con el tiempo. Entonces la permanencia es muy poco probable.
El riesgo con las monedas digitales, ya sea BTC o emitidas por un banco central, es también que pueden desaparecer en un milisegundo. Cualquier cosa, desde ataques EMP (pulso electromagnético) hasta computadoras cuánticas, puede hacer que esta forma de dinero simplemente desaparezca.
*COMPUTADORA QUANTUM CHINA 100 TRILLONES DE VECES MÁS RÁPIDA*
Los chinos acaban de inventar una computadora cuántica que es 100 billones de veces más rápida que las computadoras actuales. También es 10 mil millones de veces más rápido que la computadora en la que trabaja Google. El riesgo de que los chinos piratee o destruya la mayor parte de Internet global y el sistema financiero digital debe ser mayor.
*EL ORO NO SE DEBE MANTENER EN UN ETF*
Los ETF de oro son una forma muy arriesgada de invertir en oro. Muchos de ellos no tienen el oro. Consulte mi artículo "COMPRADOR, CUIDADO - GOLD ETF COMO GLD OWN NO GOLD".
Ronan Manly de BullionStar acaba de tuitear sobre acontecimientos preocupantes en el mayor ETF de oro: GLD.
Según Ronan, el director financiero de GLD dimitió un día antes de que finalizara el año fiscal el 29 de septiembre de 2020. Nunca es una buena noticia cuando el director financiero dimita en momentos críticos.
Además, se omitieron los datos sobre las cantidades de oro almacenadas en el Banco de Inglaterra. Y finalmente, los auditores de KPMG han planteado un “asunto crítico de auditoría” relacionado con la existencia de las tenencias de oro de GLD en manos de subdepositarios.
Mi consejo es el mismo, los ETF de oro no tienen nada que ver con la preservación de la riqueza y deben evitarse.
*ORO FÍSICO - FORMA DE PRESERVACIÓN DE LA RIQUEZA HISTÓRICAMENTE PROBADA*
*Finalmente, mi posición no ha cambiado durante más de 20 años: la única forma de mantener el oro es en forma física, fuera del sistema bancario con acceso directo a su oro.
Ésta es la única forma de preservación de la riqueza verdadera y probada en la historia y, por lo tanto, crítica en un momento en que la supervivencia del sistema financiero se verá seriamente probada.*

_Fuente original: Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland_


----------



## Gusman (16 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> Es probable que 2021 sea un año de despertar. Aquí es cuando el mundo comenzará a darse cuenta de que la deuda global de 280 billones de dólares no tiene valor y nunca se reembolsará.
> Pero aún peor que eso, de los $ 280ta la asombrosa cantidad de $ 200t se ha creado en los últimos 20 años.
> Digamos que se necesitaron 2000 años para pasar de cero a $ 80 billones en 2000. Realmente no importa dónde empecemos a contar, ya que la mayor parte de la deuda de $ 80 billones se creó después de que Nixon cerró la ventana del oro en 1971.
> *A MEDIDA QUE LA DEUDA SE IMPONGA, TAMBIÉN LO HARÁN LOS PRECIOS DE LOS ACTIVOS*
> ...



El oro es confiscable. Bitcoin no.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> .......
> *Entonces, esto es lo único que el oro y Bitcoin tienen en común: ambos son escasos.*
> Donde el oro físico es superior a cualquier otro activo financiero es su *permanencia* .
> *El oro ha sido dinero durante 5.000 años y es el único dinero que ha sobrevivido en su forma original.*
> ...



Ni siquiera eso. 
Se pueden crear muchas cristos, con diferentes nombres.... 
Le veo una vejez prematura y bastante mala.

Ahora está de moda, mucho dinero negro metido ahí, un valor muy inflado, mucha especulación, mucha incertidumbre, mucha dependencia de muchas cosas, cada vez me gusta menos


----------



## Haiss (16 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El oro es confiscable. Bitcoin no.



Lo entierras y que lo busquen


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2020)

Minizumbe de Gold and Silver  ...se ha pronunciado ya la castuza monetaria yankee sobre nuevos manguerazos ? Hoy andan reunidos, no ?

Va...dejo tostoncillo, but nutritivo :


----------



## jaris (16 Dic 2020)

Hola a todos, una duda legal, cuando haces una venta de oro, tengo claro que se debe declarar la ganancia en el irpf de la declaración del año siguiente a la venta ( si vamos de legales), para eso tenemos ( si tenemos ) la factura.
Pero, y aquí viene mi pregunta, como se usa la factura: tienes que enseñarla al hacer la declaración? no es necesario y te la piden ellos si lo creen conveniente ? se la quedan? que pasa si tienes una factura con tres lingotes de 20 gramos (por ejemplo) y vendes solo uno? I en la factura no sale el numero del lingote, pasa algo por no poder demostrar que sea ese el lingote en cuestión?, porque las monedas no tienen numero y yo puedo tener una factura con la compra de 5 soberanos y declaro que he vendido 3 de ellos. que hacen anotan que de esa factura que quedan dos por vender?
Perdonad por lo que iba a ser una pregunta y se ha convertido en 7, pero todas van a lo mismo.
Si alguien lo sabe o lo ha vivido por favor contestarme, muchas gracias


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ni siquiera eso.
> Se pueden crear muchas cristos, con diferentes nombres....
> Le veo una vejez prematura y bastante mala.



Porque no lo entiendes. El crecimiento jugosón de BTC no es el de su tasa de HASH como defienden los maxis, sino el de un cap tremendamente invasivo y cada vez mayor.

"Todas las cristos" no son bitcoins infinitos. Hay propiedades de BTC absolutamente intransferibles. ( Aunque el Oro es INDESCTRUCTIBLE...y ésa es una premisa ineludible para un standard de ahorro global que no puede conceder ni un 0,0001% de riesgo a la riqueza que preserva . EL Gold se necesita AL FONDO DE TODO, imo).


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El oro es confiscable. Bitcoin no.



Todo lo contrario.


----------



## Gusman (16 Dic 2020)

Haiss dijo:


> Lo entierras y que lo busquen



Extorsion, amenaza.... hay muchas formas. Ya veras con la vacuna...

Y, por cierto, dame un detector de metales y te lo desentierro en 5 minutos. No veas como estan proliferando los detectoristas. Ojo con enterrarlo.


----------



## Gusman (16 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Todo lo contrario.



Con prohibir su posesion es suficiente, como con bitcoin, pero si lo tienes fisico seria un marron.
Con el bitcoño no hay fronteras y no es confiscable fisicamrnte, solo legalmente.


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Con prohibir su posesion es suficiente, como con bitcoin, pero si lo tienes fisico seria un marron.



Por marrón te refieres a los diez kilos de china o el kilo de brown sugar por el que el traficante de turno, sin puto dinero anónimo sobre la faz de la tierra con que cerrar sus malabares, asínn, con un chasquido de dedos castuzo ...perdería el culo automaticamente por agasajar al dueño de una puta onza ? Porque, para marrón, la legión de beneficiarios de dinero B suelto por el ancho mundo que andarán ahora mismo con los wevos de corbata...ríete tú del "bloqueo a la hostelería" de la plandemia. Millonarios a los que el dinero digital expulsa directamente del Casino.

El Oro no es dinero , es riqueza MOLECULAR . la puta síntesis , ajena a CUALQUIER AUTORIDAD, política, monetaria, digital, de consenso o impuesto, me la pela : AUTORIDÁ... es decir, "auntoinvitados a una fiesta privada" ...para más inri, sobre la que mandan y ordenan. Sólo el Oro recrea un sistema monetario COMPLETO sin "invitados a la fiesta" más allá de los directamente implicados ( una persona, recrea patrimonio, dos personas, un intercambio de bienes y servicios. NADA anula el riesgo de contraparte hasta ese punto. NADA. Nada GARANATIZA esa riqueza PERSONAL PRIVADA. Y ese sistema completo nace y muere en cada ejercicio, ese es su puto milagro).

Otra cosa es que además de preservar riqueza quieras salir en la portada del diez minutos o presentarte a alcalde...


----------



## Gusman (16 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Por marrón te refieres a los diez kilos de china o el kilo de brown sugar por el que el traficante de turno, sin puto dinero anónimo sobre la faz de la tierra con que cerrar sus malabares, asínn, con un chasquido de dedos castuzo ...perdería el culo automaticamente por agasajar al dueño de una puta onza ? Porque, para marrón, la legión de beneficiarios de dinero B suelto por el ancho mundo que andarán ahora mismo con los wevos de corbata...ríete tú del "bloqueo a la hostelería" de la plandemia. Millonarios a los que el dinero digital expulsa directamente del Casino.
> 
> El Oro no es dinero , es riqueza MOLECULAR . la puta síntesis , ajena a CUALQUIER AUTORIDAD, política, monetaria, digital, de consenso o impuesto, me la pela : AUTORIDÁ... es decir, "auntoinvitados a una fiesta privada" ...para más inri, sobre la que mandan y ordenan. Sólo el Oro recrea un sistema monetario COMPLETO sin "invitados a la fiesta" más allá de los directamente implicados ( una persona, recrea patrimonio, dos personas, un intercambio de bienes y servicios. NADA anula el riesgo de contraparte hasta ese punto. NADA. Y ese sistema completo nace y muere en cada ejercicio).
> 
> Otra cosa es que además de preservar riqueza quieras salir en la portada del diez minutos o presentarte a alcalde...



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

El oro es el dinero de los dioses pero no somos dioses ni estamos en el olimpo. Estamos en la nueva subnormalidad donde una panda de psicopatas se han hecho con el poder. No esperes racionalidad en la economia porque no la hay ni la habra, como en ningun ámbito.


----------



## Haiss (16 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Extorsion, amenaza.... hay muchas formas. Ya veras con la vacuna...
> 
> Y, por cierto, dame un detector de metales y te lo desentierro en 5 minutos. No veas como estan proliferando los detectoristas. Ojo con enterrarlo.



Entiendo lo que dices, no es literal lo de interrarlo, lo puedes camuflar debajo del alicatado de una viga de hierro, el detector se detectara el hierro por encima del oro, hay que ser creativo en esto.
PD: lo de la tortura tambien es aplicable al bitcoin.


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> El oro es el dinero de los dioses pero no somos dioses ni estamos en el olimpo. Estamos en la nueva subnormalidad donde una panda de psicopatas se han hecho con el poder. No esperes racionalidad en la economia porque no la hay ni la habra, como en ningun ámbito.



Yo no busco racionalidá, solo respuestas. Interactivas.

Y allákadakualo.

Este es mucho saráo para salir juntos de la mano cantando el only you hacia el horizonte crepuscular. Un atraco global en toda regla.


----------



## Daviot (16 Dic 2020)

Vale, pues los tipos de interés los dejan igual al 0,25 %.

United States Federal Reserve Interest Rate Decision


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Porque no lo entiendes. El crecimiento jugosón de BTC no es el de su tasa de HASH como defienden los maxis, sino el de un cap tremendamente invasivo y cada vez mayor.
> 
> "Todas las cristos" no son bitcoins infinitos. Hay propiedades de BTC absolutamente intransferibles. ( Aunque el Oro es INDESCTRUCTIBLE...y ésa es una premisa ineludible para un standard de ahorro global que no puede conceder ni un 0,0001% de riesgo a la riqueza que preserva . EL Gold se necesita AL FONDO DE TODO, imo).



No he perdido mucho tiempo con las cristos. Me basta el sentido común y la información que veo, la historia, etc.
Pero tú que sí que lo entiendes, explica si es buena inversión o no, si puede ser un gran batacazo, si no es un medio especulativo por encima de la tan cacareada seguridad y anonimato, etc.
Todo lo que se dice. ¿Qué hay de cierto y de cuentos de lechera según tu información y criterio?

Porque se suele ver a mucha gente diciendo que es lo mejor, que esto, que lo otro, pero no dan argumentos de peso.
Más bien parecen centrarse en desprestigiar a otros bienes, sobre todo a los mps y principalmente al oro, pero no hablan de sus puntos débiles, que yo veo bastantes.

---



Gusman dijo:


> Extorsion, amenaza.... hay muchas formas. Ya veras con la vacuna...
> 
> Y, por cierto, dame un detector de metales y te lo desentierro en 5 minutos. No veas como estan proliferando los detectoristas. Ojo con enterrarlo.



Lo de que van a venir y te van a quitar lo que tienes, bueno, eso no es ningún argumento. Vale para todo, para un móvil, para una cartera con billetes, para un reloj, para un coche, para una cuenta en el banco, para un trabajo, para una vida, en fin, que ese argumento es nulo.
Se trata de argumentar sobre los valores que tiene un producto, no sobre propaganda ni otras gaitas.


----------



## esseri (16 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No he perdido mucho tiempo con las cristos. Me basta el sentido común y la información que veo, la historia, etc.
> Pero tú que sí que lo entiendes, explica si es buena inversión o no, si puede ser un gran batacazo, si no es un medio especulativo por encima de la tan cacareada seguridad y anonimato, etc.
> Todo lo que se dice. ¿Qué hay de cierto y de cuentos de lechera según tu información y criterio?
> 
> ...



Son el destino de la sobredosis fiat sin duda. Más allá de ello, hay mil matices.

Y entrar ahora...pues eso...riesgo. Ahora...para especular y pasta, hasta aburrirse, eso seguro.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Son el destino de la sobredosis fiat sin duda. Más allá de ello, hay mil matices.
> 
> Y entrar agora...pues eso...riesgo. Ahora...para especular y pasta, hasta aburrirse, eso seguro.



Son el destino de papel sin valor "ganado" sin sudor. Eso no dice nada. Fácil para los mangantes. 
Resto, especuladores, gente que prueba, etc.
Casino más bien. 
Hay gente que le gusta. 
Para mafias y gente sin cabeza, pase, pero para gente normal que tiene que trabajar.... allácadacuálo

Pero bueno, se agradecerían argumentos, sobre todo en cuanto a los puntos débiles....
Aunque entiendo que puede ser un poco rollo entrar en esos temas. Pero cuando te apetezca puedes hacer un resumen, que seguro que es esclarecedor


----------



## esseri (17 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Son el destino de papel sin valor "ganado" sin sudor. Eso no dice nada. Fácil para los mangantes.
> Resto, especuladores, gente que prueba, etc.
> Casino más bien.
> Hay gente que le gusta.
> ...



Son cuestiones de opinión. Para mí...el Oro debe respaldarlo TODO. No hay "caja fuerte" igual.

Yo he expuesto lo que creo que es un hecho. Del resto...ni sobre quién sea Nakamoto ni qué diseñó ni para quién, casualmente tras la asunción de que Lehman eran las puertas del infierno y se resolvería huyendo hacia adelante impresora en ristre...ni la influencia que el fiat desbocado pueda tener sobre crypto,. Y eso, por empezar... Ahora mismo, sí que creo que quienes han despreciado integralmente las cryptos tienen una papeleta muy delicada y yo en eso ya no entro - los timmings de volatilidad pueden ser inasumibles para muchos ...y sin garantía de final feliz -. Hace tiempo eran un win win evidente...ahora...ni puta idea de ello para recién llegados como para ponerse uno a sentenciar con la pasta de otros.

Para mí,crypto puede ser el mejor dinero, con todas sus facultades optimizadas hasta el infinito y más allá. Pero el Oro no es dinero. Es riqueza. FreeGold no buscaba una vuelta al patrón Oro como algunos interpretan , todo lo contrario : Reclama una separación integral del Oro de cualquier sistema monetario ( y lo encumbra en el financiero , sin corsés y con libre cotización para ese rol - BTC de hecho, se redefinió ante la avalancha crypto en ese mismo sentido , separándose de las aspiraciones P2P originales de Satoshi y autoproclamándose "Oro Digital" - )...para reclamar su standard de AHORRO global ( los ciclos expansivos del fiat - dinero - minimizan su divisa de referencia, porque la corrompen en cada una de sus constantes "crisis"...con lo que un medio de pago y una reserva de valor se contrarrestan y siempre crean conflicto , perjudicando a los conservadores que ahorran en esa moneda, además de a los irresponsables que se suben al despendole de crédito - expansión - y, supuestamente, pagan o deberían pagar el pato ).

Y yo estoy convencido de que el standard de ahorro global, será el Oro. Por elemental , valioso, guardián de ese valor e indestructible. No puedes entregar el ahorro mundial a un sistema con una minúscula rendija de fragilidad siquiera, ese riesgo no es asumible. Y BTC, imo, las tiene ( aunque COMO DINERO , más optimizado = más sofisticado = más delicado ). De cualquier modo...los poseedores de metal ya pueden abrocharse los machos porque, aún en el caso de tener razón , el FUD global no va a ser menor que el del colonavilus, y ya veis la salvajada. Dificilmente los metales van a ser un paseo barca cuando el Oro es el auténtico enemigo a batir ( siempre he creído que BTC es pro-stablishment , la manera de hiperinflacionar un fiat agonizante sin parar máquina y que se va a mamar todas las regulaciones habidas y por haber...para gozo de viejos poseedores, por cierto - que sepan saltar a tiempo, también por cierto...y más con las CBDC a las puertas - ).

Y corto el oxtópic, sorry.


----------



## Daviot (17 Dic 2020)

Todos nos preguntamos como puede ser que con la ingente cantidad de dinero nuevo que están creando de la nada ( o del " thin air " como les gusta decir a los americanos ) no se haya disparado el precio del oro mucho más de lo que cotiza ahora.

La respuesta creo que está en lo que ya todos conocemos que pasó después de la 1ª Guerra Mundial en la República de Weimar. Se imprimió mucho dinero pero eso no disparó la inflación hasta que ese dinero no empezó a circular y salir a la luz.

Pues bien, creo que es eso lo que está pasando en estos momentos. Afortunadamente tenemos gráficos objetivos que nos confirman que eso mismo está pasando ahora. La velocidad de circulación está cayendo en picado por las circunstancias que todos conocemos, pero ay amigos, cuando la velocidad de circulación vuelva a valores normales nos vamos a reír un poco.


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Dic 2020)

la plata a punto de recuperar el canal alcista q inició en marzo, está intentando superar el antiguo soporte de ese canal q ahora actúa como resistencia, y tiene toda la pinta de q lo va a conseguir probablemente hoy, de hecho mientras escribo esto está haciendo un intento, lo acaba de superar ahora mismo, a ver si lo confirma, en cualquier caso se mantiene justo ahí todo el tiempo y no cae, lo cual indica q en cualquier arreón lo supera


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Dic 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> la plata a punto de recuperar el canal alcista q inició en marzo, está intentando superar el antiguo soporte de ese canal q ahora actúa como resistencia, y tiene toda la pinta de q lo va a conseguir probablemente hoy, de hecho mientras escribo esto está haciendo un intento, lo acaba de superar ahora mismo, a ver si lo confirma, en cualquier caso se mantiene justo ahí todo el tiempo y no cae, lo cual indica q en cualquier arreón lo supera
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 517463



@romanillo , a por los 26$ o ke ase?


----------



## estupeharto (17 Dic 2020)

Dejad a romanillo, que está comprando * antes de que suba cuando hable



Spoiler: *



pan


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Extorsion, amenaza.... hay muchas formas. Ya veras con la vacuna...
> 
> Y, por cierto, dame un detector de metales y te lo desentierro en 5 minutos. No veas como estan proliferando los detectoristas. Ojo con enterrarlo.



NO. Eso es incorrecto. Los detectores caros, de gran calidad, que cuestan hasta 1000€ y que son capaces de discriminar metales, solo profundizan con objetos del tamaño de monedas hasta unos 35 cm. y para objetos mas grades como lingotes, no más allá de 50 cm. Existen detectores profesionales de varios miles de euros, denominados "de dos cajas", que se se montan en un chasis con ruedas para ser arrastrados por un vehículo. Estos detectores de inmensas bobinas que trabajan emitiendo pulsos, son capaces de profundizar en terrenos arenosos 10 metros, y en terreno rocosos 2 metros máximo. Ademas, solo son capaces de detectar metal en genérico, no pueden discriminar.
Total, que si envuelves tus onzas en papel aluminio y las entierras a mas de medio metro, poniendo unas piedras encima antes de cubrirlas de arena, será imposible que el mas avezado de los "detectoristas" con el equipo de mano mas caro del mercado detecte tu oro.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Son cuestiones de opinión. Para mí...el Oro debe respaldarlo TODO. No hay "caja fuerte" igual.
> 
> Yo he expuesto lo que creo que es un hecho. Del resto...ni sobre quién sea Nakamoto ni qué diseñó ni para quién, casualmente tras la asunción de que Lehman eran las puertas del infierno y se resolvería huyendo hacia adelante impresora en ristre...ni la influencia que el fiat desbocado pueda tener sobre crypto,. Y eso, por empezar... Ahora mismo, sí que creo que quienes han despreciado integralmente las cryptos tienen una papeleta muy delicada y yo en eso ya no entro - los timmings de volatilidad pueden ser inasumibles para muchos ...y sin garantía de final feliz -. Hace tiempo eran un win win evidente...ahora...ni puta idea de ello para recién llegados como para ponerse uno a sentenciar con la pasta de otros.
> 
> ...



No es oxtópic, creo que justo al revés.
Todos los temas relacionados son la madre del cordero (en este caso más bien becerro de oro).

De lo que comentas, más o menos pienso lo mismo, pero yo aún más desconfiado con las cristos.

No creo que los que no han entrado hayan errado. Se puede ganar dinero, sí, pero se puede perder también. Entonces, si se remite a un juego especulativo para sacar unas perras, eso ya es otra cosa, a quien le interese allá él. Pero ya no vale ni como sustituto del fiat/oro para tener una seguridad y estar "fuera" del control de los vampiros estatales. Ni tampoco como reserva de valor a futuro.
¿Entonces qué coño es? Pues más bien el de la Bernarda. Entre putas anda el juego para quien quiera follar/ser follado.

Y las CBDC más de lo pispo. Lo que está claro es que los que dirigen van a seguir con su guerra de controlar y saquear. Esa lucha siempre estará.
Pero si obligan a ponerse bozal, a vacunarse con veneno, a que te quiten todo, .... bueno, la gente intentará sobrevivir. Si aprietan mucho, la peña se defenderá atacando. Si no uno, otro. Así que no lo tienen tan claro. Intentarán hacer un fifty fifty, pero aún así no les va a ser fácil.




Daviot dijo:


> Todos nos preguntamos como puede ser que con la ingente cantidad de dinero nuevo que están creando de la nada ( o del " thin air " como les gusta decir a los americanos ) no se haya disparado el precio del oro mucho más de lo que cotiza ahora.
> 
> La respuesta creo que está en lo que ya todos conocemos que pasó después de la 1ª Guerra Mundial en la República de Weimar. Se imprimió mucho dinero pero eso no disparó la inflación hasta que ese dinero no empezó a circular y salir a la luz.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, se lo están repartiendo entre ellos. Y lo están dedicando a comprar acciones, en lugar de a crear nada.
La bolsa (de aire burbujil) sube, ya petará. La gente volviéndose loca invirtiendo en el casino. El día que el casino acabe ardiendo, más de uno se va a asfixiar con el humo, ya no hablemos de los papeles perdidos.

Y eso no arregla nada. El balón sigue avanzando.
El oro no se ve afectado mucho porque parece que hay calma chicha, la economía sigue en camilla con el suero, los vendajes y esas cosas, como venía estando.
Y eso da una falsa tranquilidad de que no pasa nada..... Pero el enfermo está cada vez peor. Los que lo conocen y los que saben de medicina lo tienen claro.
Algunos aprovechan para posicionarse correctamente. Otros se tiran al guarreo de los casinos y demás.
En algún momento empezará un acelerón que va a dejar mucho daño en el camino.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> NO. Eso es incorrecto. Los detectores caros, de gran calidad, que cuestan hasta 1000€ y que son capaces de discriminar metales, solo profundizan con objetos del tamaño de monedas hasta unos 35 cm. y para objetos mas grades como lingotes, no más allá de 50 cm. Existen detectores profesionales de varios miles de euros, denominados "de dos cajas", que se se montan en un chasis con ruedas para ser arrastrados por un vehículo. Estos detectores de inmensas bobinas que trabajan emitiendo impulsos, son capaces de profundizar en terrenos arenosos 10 metros, y en terreno rocosos de elevada mineralizacion 2 metros máximo. Ademas, solo son capaces de detectar metal en genérico, no pueden discriminar.
> Total, que si envuelves tus onzas en papel aluminio y las entierras a mas de medio metro, poniendo unas piedras encima antes de cubrirlas de arena, será imposible que el mas avezado de los "detectoristas" con el equipo de mano mas caro del mercado detecte tu oro.



Así las tengo yo mis cuatro perras, bien enterradas. Si las encuentran mala suerte, pero es una aguja en un pajar.


----------



## esseri (17 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No es oxtópic, creo que justo al revés.
> Todos los temas relacionados son la madre del cordero (en este caso más bien becerro de oro).
> 
> De lo que comentas, más o menos pienso lo mismo, pero yo aún más desconfiado con las cristos.
> ...



"Oxtópic" por el trato k se le ha dado en los hilos Oreros, postear sobre ello siempre ha sido incómodo y razón para tratarlo a vuelapluma y poco más - pese a que en mi caso, siempre lo he creído apropiado por el contexto de gente interesada en el particular monetario y , por tanto, creo que aún con incomodidad, le he dado una "bola" considerable , al menos como detonante para quien se diese por aludido/interesado -.

"desconfiado"...pues bueno...atento, más bien...un juego con sus propias reglas y chanchullos, como tantos... el Oro, el primero, por ejemplo. Pasta mueve a tutiplén y hay donde rascar, eso sin duda. Lo que sí he creído siempre es que el "papel de regalo" cryptolibertario y toda esa milonga, no corresponde al producto de dentro y entrar en esa tesitura idealista/moral convertía en demasiado vulnerable a quien lo hiciese.

...y "errado" no, "delicado" para quienes hayan pasado del tema y miren ahora desde la barrera con intención de entrar a estos precios. De hecho, estas volatilidades crypto están diseñadas para tentar al demonio y que parezca que cualquiera puede subirse al carro en cualquier punto del trile.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Extorsion, amenaza.... hay muchas formas. Ya veras con la vacuna...
> 
> Y, por cierto, dame un detector de metales y te lo desentierro en 5 minutos. No veas como estan proliferando los detectoristas. Ojo con enterrarlo.



Ni de coña, si te lo entierro yo no lo pillas ni con un detector como un satelite. 
( lo puedo asegurar por haberlo probado con el mejor y con mas poder de discriminar que existe en el mercado)


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> NO. Eso es incorrecto. Los detectores caros, de gran calidad, que cuestan hasta 1000€ y que son capaces de discriminar metales, solo profundizan con objetos del tamaño de monedas hasta unos 35 cm. y para objetos mas grades como lingotes, no más allá de 50 cm. Existen detectores profesionales de varios miles de euros, denominados "de dos cajas", que se se montan en un chasis con ruedas para ser arrastrados por un vehículo. Estos detectores de inmensas bobinas que trabajan emitiendo pulsos, son capaces de profundizar en terrenos arenosos 10 metros, y en terreno rocosos 2 metros máximo. Ademas, solo son capaces de detectar metal en genérico, no pueden discriminar.
> Total, que si envuelves tus onzas en papel aluminio y las entierras a mas de medio metro, poniendo unas piedras encima antes de cubrirlas de arena, será imposible que el mas avezado de los "detectoristas" con el equipo de mano mas caro del mercado detecte tu oro.





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> NO. Eso es incorrecto. Los detectores caros, de gran calidad, que cuestan hasta 1000€ y que son capaces de discriminar metales, solo profundizan con objetos del tamaño de monedas hasta unos 35 cm. y para objetos mas grades como lingotes, no más allá de 50 cm. Existen detectores profesionales de varios miles de euros, denominados "de dos cajas", que se se montan en un chasis con ruedas para ser arrastrados por un vehículo. Estos detectores de inmensas bobinas que trabajan emitiendo pulsos, son capaces de profundizar en terrenos arenosos 10 metros, y en terreno rocosos 2 metros máximo. Ademas, solo son capaces de detectar metal en genérico, no pueden discriminar.
> Total, que si envuelves tus onzas en papel aluminio y las entierras a mas de medio metro, poniendo unas piedras encima antes de cubrirlas de arena, será imposible que el mas avezado de los "detectoristas" con el equipo de mano mas caro del mercado detecte tu oro.



Ahi le has dado.


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Dejad a romanillo, que está comprando * antes de que suba cuando hable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El rumano se ríe de todos el muy bribón. Seguro compró en los 21,90$ de hace un par de semanas


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Dic 2020)

El oro y la plata solo pueden seguir subiendo. ¿El dólar en qué se sostiene a día de hoy? 
Lo que sigo sin entender del todo es cómo logran la manipulación del precio de ambos.

A los años sale una sentencia, multa a este, al otro y aquí todos somos amigos.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> "Oxtópic" por el trato k se le ha dado en los hilos Oreros, postear sobre ello siempre ha sido incómodo y razón para tratarlo a vuelapluma y poco más - pese a que en mi caso, siempre lo he creído apropiado por el contexto de gente interesada en el particular monetario y , por tanto, creo que aún con incomodidad, le he dado una "bola" considerable , al menos como detonante para quien se diese por aludido/interesado -.
> 
> "desconfiado"...pues bueno...atento, más bien...un juego con sus propias reglas y chanchullos, como tantos... el Oro, el primero, por ejemplo. Pasta mueve a tutiplén y hay donde rascar, eso sin duda. Lo que sí he creído siempre es que el "papel de regalo" cryptolibertario y toda esa milonga, no corresponde al producto de dentro y entrar en esa tesitura idealista/moral convertía en demasiado vulnerable a quien lo hiciese.
> 
> ...y "errado" no, "delicado" para quienes hayan pasado del tema y miren ahora desde la barrera con intención de entrar a estos precios. De hecho, estas volatilidades crypto están diseñadas para tentar al demonio y que parezca que cualquiera puede subirse al carro en cualquier punto del trile.



Sí, he cogido esas palabras, desconfiado, no diciendo que tú lo fueras, sino más bien yo sí. Por todas esas razones y argumentos "poco claros" que se han comentado tantas veces.

Y lo de no errado, me refiero desde el punto de vista de quien no ha entrado ni va a entrar, por supuesto.
Es que el que no haya entrado antes por desconocimiento y/o desconfianza, y se esté pensando en entrar ahora por miedo y/o avaricia,...hmm mejor se lo piensa y se lo gasta en jamón, aunque gente hay para todo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Dic 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Todos nos preguntamos como puede ser que con la ingente cantidad de dinero nuevo que están creando de la nada ( o del " thin air " como les gusta decir a los americanos ) no se haya disparado el precio del oro mucho más de lo que cotiza ahora.
> 
> La respuesta creo que está en lo que ya todos conocemos que pasó después de la 1ª Guerra Mundial en la República de Weimar. Se imprimió mucho dinero pero eso no disparó la inflación hasta que ese dinero no empezó a circular y salir a la luz.
> 
> Pues bien, creo que es eso lo que está pasando en estos momentos. Afortunadamente tenemos gráficos objetivos que nos confirman que eso mismo está pasando ahora. La velocidad de circulación está cayendo en picado por las circunstancias que todos conocemos, pero ay amigos, cuando la velocidad de circulación vuelva a valores normales nos vamos a reír un poco.



Sí tienes razón. Es algo que he comentado varias veces.

Yo creo que para la inflación gorda aun nos queda. Pero ahora se están poniendo la bases para que luego sea incontrolable. Ahora mismo la gente no gasta, por lo que da igual los trillones que hagan, salvo para la bolsa que engorda como un cochino antes de la matanza. 

Probablemente esta situación la tengamos para rato, va a haber impagos, despidos, concursos de acreedores, lo que supone menos dinero en circulación, restricción del créditos... y creo que nos podemos pasar un 2021 sin miedo a la inflación e incluso con algunas oportunidades de compra, por recortes de precio de algún activo ¿vivienda?...

Pero antes o después el miedo pasará, la gente volverá a salir, muchos con un montón de dinero ahorrado al no tener gastos este tiempo y con ganas de darse un homenaje, otros directamente con la RBU o paguita equivalente que les dará una falsa confianza, y cuando salgamos de esta trampa de liquidez y el dinero empiece a circular ( quizás 2022, pero eso nadie lo sabe), la situación va a ser incontrolable.

La "receta" clásica es subir los tipos de interés para frenar la circulación del dinero y la inflación, pero con la deuda que hay eso sería impensable, con lo que los Gobiernos y los B.C. se van a quedar pillados en sus propias trampas y mentiras


----------



## estupeharto (17 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El oro y la plata solo pueden seguir subiendo. ¿El dólar en qué se sostiene a día de hoy?
> Lo que sigo sin entender del todo es cómo logran la manipulación del precio de ambos.
> 
> A los años sale una sentencia, multa a este, al otro y aquí todos somos amigos.



La manipulación es básicamente con papeleo. Todo el tema de etf y derivados. Las manos fuertes compran, venden, anulan, juegan con los precios y de paso contienen el cotarro y crean miedo y cautela en la plebe, de forma que contienen la demanda.
Mientras por otro lado los BCs imprimen, manipulan, inflan bolsas, y los bobiernos van haciendo paripés y paguitando.

Hasta que un buen día


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> NO. Eso es incorrecto. Los detectores caros, de gran calidad, que cuestan hasta 1000€ y que son capaces de discriminar metales, solo profundizan con objetos del tamaño de monedas hasta unos 35 cm. y para objetos mas grades como lingotes, no más allá de 50 cm. Existen detectores profesionales de varios miles de euros, denominados "de dos cajas", que se se montan en un chasis con ruedas para ser arrastrados por un vehículo. Estos detectores de inmensas bobinas que trabajan emitiendo pulsos, son capaces de profundizar en terrenos arenosos 10 metros, y en terreno rocosos 2 metros máximo. Ademas, solo son capaces de detectar metal en genérico, no pueden discriminar.
> Total, que si envuelves tus onzas en papel aluminio y las entierras a mas de medio metro, poniendo unas piedras encima antes de cubrirlas de arena, será imposible que el mas avezado de los "detectoristas" con el equipo de mano mas caro del mercado detecte tu oro.





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> NO. Eso es incorrecto. Los detectores caros, de gran calidad, que cuestan hasta 1000€ y que son capaces de discriminar metales, solo profundizan con objetos del tamaño de monedas hasta unos 35 cm. y para objetos mas grades como lingotes, no más allá de 50 cm. Existen detectores profesionales de varios miles de euros, denominados "de dos cajas", que se se montan en un chasis con ruedas para ser arrastrados por un vehículo. Estos detectores de inmensas bobinas que trabajan emitiendo pulsos, son capaces de profundizar en terrenos arenosos 10 metros, y en terreno rocosos 2 metros máximo. Ademas, solo son capaces de detectar metal en genérico, no pueden discriminar.
> Total, que si envuelves tus onzas en papel aluminio y las entierras a mas de medio metro, poniendo unas piedras encima antes de cubrirlas de arena, será imposible que el mas avezado de los "detectoristas" con el equipo de mano mas caro del mercado detecte tu oro.



Como he comentado antes, yo he hecho la prueba con un amigo, que durante un tiempo tubo en su tienda a la venta detectores y bastante bastante premium, lo tipico, en una comida con el y otros compañeros, que si yo con ese cacharro te lo detecto todo.... Y otro amigo y yo.... Que si lo entierro yo no detecta tu cacharro nada... Al final termino la cosa con lo tipico, apostandonos la comida a que su cacharro lo detectaba..... Aun recuerdo el sabor de esas gambas rojas de Denia....


----------



## Manzano1 (17 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí tienes razón. Es algo que he comentado varias veces.
> 
> Yo creo que para la inflación gorda aun nos queda. Pero ahora se están poniendo la bases para que luego sea incontrolable. Ahora mismo la gente no gasta, por lo que da igual los trillones que hagan, salvo para la bolsa que engorda como un cochino antes de la matanza.
> 
> ...



Lo estoy deseando


----------



## Gusman (17 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> NO. Eso es incorrecto. Los detectores caros, de gran calidad, que cuestan hasta 1000€ y que son capaces de discriminar metales, solo profundizan con objetos del tamaño de monedas hasta unos 35 cm. y para objetos mas grades como lingotes, no más allá de 50 cm. Existen detectores profesionales de varios miles de euros, denominados "de dos cajas", que se se montan en un chasis con ruedas para ser arrastrados por un vehículo. Estos detectores de inmensas bobinas que trabajan emitiendo pulsos, son capaces de profundizar en terrenos arenosos 10 metros, y en terreno rocosos 2 metros máximo. Ademas, solo son capaces de detectar metal en genérico, no pueden discriminar.
> Total, que si envuelves tus onzas en papel aluminio y las entierras a mas de medio metro, poniendo unas piedras encima antes de cubrirlas de arena, será imposible que el mas avezado de los "detectoristas" con el equipo de mano mas caro del mercado detecte tu oro.



Pues yo con uno de alliexpress de 120 eurapios he detectado metales (1 lata de sardinas) a casi 1 metro de profundidad. Y discierne entre oro y metales férreos. Eso sí, es un clon de uno de 850 euros americano.

Está claro que si lo entierras a metros de profundidad no es detectable fácilmente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Como he comentado antes, yo he hecho la prueba con un amigo, que durante un tiempo tubo en su tienda a la venta detectores y bastante bastante premium, lo tipico, en una comida con el y otros compañeros, que si yo con ese cacharro te lo detecto todo.... Y otro amigo y yo.... Que si lo entierro yo no detecta tu cacharro nada... Al final termino la cosa con lo tipico, apostandonos la comida a que su cacharro lo detectaba..... Aun recuerdo el sabor de esas gambas rojas de Denia....



te cuento como va esto.

Depende de quien use el detector, no es lo mismo que lo usemos nosotros que nunca lo hemos cogido a que lo coja un tio que lleve con el desde los 10 años, esto es lo que cuentan los que se dedicaban a esto antes de que se prohibiera.

Ademas tenian sus trucos, ampliaciones de discos y cacharros que ellos mismos se hacian y se los injertaban a los detectores.

Si nos ponen a nosotros no vamos a encontrar nada, ni alfileres y nos vamos ademas a volver locos.

Para que te hagas una idea es como coger pulpos, si te ponen a coger pulpos con tus gafas y tu arpon, me parece que esto tambien esta ya prohibido no hay nada que se pueda hacer ya de forma legal joder........... pues igual no coges ni un puto pulpo, hay que saber por donde buscar, como se camufla, verle los ojos en la oscuridad..........me dejas el arpon a mi que con cinco años ya me metia a cogerlos y te saco 40 en una tarde.

Igual no se parece mucho el simil pero que mas o menos es depende de quien lleve la herramienta mas que la herramienta en si .


----------



## Gusman (17 Dic 2020)

Seria posible que señalen como culpable de la hiperinflacion al dinero negro que se gaste antes de la implantacion del dinero digital? Ya se sabe que los de siempre suelen señalar a los demas como culpables de sus crímenes.


----------



## Higadillas (17 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> te cuento como va esto.
> 
> Depende de quien use el detector, no es lo mismo que lo usemos nosotros que nunca lo hemos cogido a que lo coja un tio que lleve con el desde los 10 años, esto es lo que cuentan los que se dedicaban a esto antes de que se prohibiera.
> 
> ...



Tengo experiencia de más de 15 años en el mundillo, y la realidad se asemeja más a lo que comentaba @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard que a lo que tú dices.

Evidentemente que con unos cascos y docenas de horas de practica se pueden sacar cosas de donde gente mas inexperta lo dan por limpio, pero de ahí a obrar milagros hay un trecho.

A grandes rasgos, a más de 75-80 cm es IMPOSIBLE discriminar el tipo de metal por más plato gigante o inventos caseros que lleves (hablamos de objetos de gran volumen, lo pequeño, nide coña) y a partir de estas profundidades únicamente un georadar podría dar pistas sobre que allí hay tierra removida o piezas o agrupaciones de ellas de gran volumen (que pueden ser desde unos piedros -lo suele ser ser en el 99.9 % de los casos- a un tesoro). Un georadar básico cuesta entre 15 y 25 mil euros.

Vamos, que algo bien enterrado junto a una construcción es, con la tecnología actual, imposible de hallar.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> te cuento como va esto.
> 
> Depende de quien use el detector, no es lo mismo que lo usemos nosotros que nunca lo hemos cogido a que lo coja un tio que lleve con el desde los 10 años, esto es lo que cuentan los que se dedicaban a esto antes de que se prohibiera.
> 
> ...



No cuela tu teoria, este tio aparte de tener tienda y venderlos, era aficionado y participaba en concursos de detección. 
No estan prohibidos, aunque si hay municipios que tienen zonas "supuestamente arqueologicas" restringidas, que claro conociendo las taifas de españa y su concurso de ver quien la tiene mas larga, cada vez hay mas restricciones, pero bueno y que esperas, si vais todos con bozal y os dejan sentarse a la mesa de vuestras casas el dia de Navidad a 6 personas y parece ser que la gente lo ve totalmente normal, pues claro tampoco se tira nadie del pelo porque restringan zonas de detección.


Notrabajo34 dijo:


> te cuento como va esto.
> 
> Depende de quien use el detector, no es lo mismo que lo usemos nosotros que nunca lo hemos cogido a que lo coja un tio que lleve con el desde los 10 años, esto es lo que cuentan los que se dedicaban a esto antes de que se prohibiera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> te cuento como va esto.
> 
> Depende de quien use el detector, no es lo mismo que lo usemos nosotros que nunca lo hemos cogido a que lo coja un tio que lleve con el desde los 10 años, esto es lo que cuentan los que se dedicaban a esto antes de que se prohibiera.
> 
> ...



Te aseguro que si yo te entierro algo, ya puedes tu tunear todo lo que quieras el detector, que te vas a quedar a dos velas.


----------



## timi (17 Dic 2020)

dejo esto


Goldman Sachs completes acquisition of physical gold ETF


----------



## borgar (17 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El oro y la plata solo pueden seguir subiendo. ¿El dólar en qué se sostiene a día de hoy?
> Lo que sigo sin entender del todo es cómo logran la manipulación del precio de ambos.
> 
> A los años sale una sentencia, multa a este, al otro y aquí todos somos amigos.



Lo manipulan con el oro/plata papel.

Hace unos años (6 o 7) escuche a un tipo decir que por cada onza de oro físico "guardada" en el london bullion market asociación había más de 200 papelitos y por cada onza de plata "guardada" algo más de 100 papelitos... la verdad es que no se sabe muy bien pero si pinchas en el enlace, abajo a la derecha tienes algo de papelitos.


https://www.usdebtclock.org/

A lo anterior se añaden otros temas, como la lateralidad del oro, pongamos en los años 2014-2019... interesaba que el precio estuviese entres 1000 y 1300 dolares, ¿porque? Pues muy sencillo llegados a un punto de posible fractura en el sistema, se intenta manipular los mercados por una suma de factores/intereses.

En este caso se pone un mínimo para que los árabes, chinos, rusos e indios no lo pudieran comprar tan fácilmente/rapidamente (imagina si lo tiran de vuelta a los 500 dolares), y un maximo para que el mundo no se enterase aun que el dólar (y otras monedas fiat) estaba hecho unos zorros. 

El precio se dedicó a fluctuar en ese intervalo, y todos tan contentos creyendo que el mercado era libre.


Por cierto aquellos bancos multados lo están volviendo a hacer. Básicamente porque "un ente" superior se lo pide. Como aquel "ente" que le dijo a solbes que debía vender el oro si quería bajar la prima de riesgo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Te aseguro que si yo te entierro algo, ya puedes tu tunear todo lo que quieras el detector, que te vas a quedar a dos velas.




No se, yo solo he contado lo que me han dicho gente que se han tirado años buscando, ya te digo que yo en estas cosas no tengo experiencia alguna pero si he hablado con gente que se dedicaban a esto, no es que sea mi teoria, es lo que me han dicho.

Una persona sola no puede luchar contra el sistema hablando del tema del bozal, yo llevo años que me da igual todo y digo las cosas que pienso a la cara asi me tenga que pelear con todo el mundo, almenos me quedo tranquilo, no veas la de peleas que he tenido con lo del tema de la manada o con temas de vox cuando a la gente le daba verguenza o miedo decir que los votaban.

Aqui en Andalucia no se puede coger un detector ni en tu campo, aunque sea asfalto y no haya nada, es ilegal cogerlo en tu misma propiedad por que el subsuelo es del estado Español, te aseguro que conozco gente que la han liado parda con enfrentamiento directo de irse detenidos y con heridos, la cosa es que eran insolventes y les daba igual liarse a palos, estoy hablando de que se liaron con agentes, por mucho que hagan eso al final las leyes van a ser iguales y seguiran sin poder salir, uno de ellos tiene ya orden judicial de que si pisa el campo va a la carcel, fijate si lo habran cogido veces ya para que le pongan esa orden.

Para que cambie todo no es suficiente con cuatro reveldes, tiene que salir todo el mundo en masa.

Pero si en muchas taifas como tu comentas no se puede ni tener por ejemplo mas de 8 pajaros sin tener un monton de permisos, que cojones es esto........ una persona que se entretiene y tiene 10 o 20 pajaros en lugar de 8 ya es un delincuente ??? Pues asi con todo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues yo con uno de alliexpress de 120 eurapios he detectado metales (1 lata de sardinas) a casi 1 metro de profundidad. Y discierne entre oro y metales férreos. Eso sí, es un clon de uno de 850 euros americano.
> 
> Está claro que si lo entierras a metros de profundidad no es detectable fácilmente.



Que cojones hacia una lata de sardinas a un metro de profundidad ? eso es un opard, un viajero del tiempo lo dejo alli olvidada.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que cojones hacia una lata de sardinas a un metro de profundidad ? eso es un opard, un viajero del tiempo lo dejo alli olvidada.



Sería en una playa probablemente.


----------



## Gusman (18 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que cojones hacia una lata de sardinas a un metro de profundidad ? eso es un opard, un viajero del tiempo lo dejo alli olvidada.



Por lo visto unos años antes habian soltado tierra unos camiones en esa zona, procedente de un movimiento de tierras. Lo descubri gracias a la lata que me rayó lo suficiente como para investigar. 
Al dia siguiente buscando por la zona encontre 1 maravedí. Hay muchos tesoros bajo tierra aunque la mayoria no son del metal que a todos nosotros nos gusta.


----------



## timi (18 Dic 2020)

*ORO: SEGURO CONTRA INCENDIOS PARA MONEDAS QUE YA SE ESTÁN INCENDIANDO*
PUBLICADO POR MATTHEW PIEPENBURG | 13 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2020 | ARTÍCULOS1111 
Después de un repunte extraordinario, el oro entró recientemente en una fase de corrección anticipada, que tanto las matemáticas como la historia sugieren que está a punto de volver a entrar en una tendencia continua al alza.
Un impulsor principal de la solidez sostenida de los metales preciosos es un cambio de paradigma históricamente innegable (y también próximo) hacia el aumento de la inflación.
Cuando se comprende correctamente, el tema de la inflación, aparentemente académico e incluso "aburrido", de hecho se vuelve bastante emocionante, además de _predictivo_ , para inversores informados y sofisticados.
*VERDADERA INFLACIÓN VS. MENTIRAS DEL TITULAR*
El gran debate sobre la inflación continúa, y muchos inversores se preguntan por qué la hiperinflación no ha sido la norma dados los billones en la creación de moneda fiduciaria.
Solo considere la impresión de dinero estadounidense en los últimos 16 años:







Y, sin embargo, a pesar de tales torrentes de creación de dinero falso, la inflación estadounidense se ha anualizado a una tasa reportada del 2% sin barriles de dinero inflado "como Weimar" a la vista.
En resumen, muchos se preguntan: ¿Dónde está la inflación?
Con este fin, es fundamental distinguir primero entre _las_ nociones de inflación _verdaderas_ y las _populares_ .
Desde la Escuela Austriaca hasta Milton Friedman, la verdadera definición de inflación siempre ha sido entendida (y medida) por la oferta monetaria.
A medida que aumenta la oferta, sigue la inflación.
La definición popular / impulsada por los medios, sin embargo, utiliza los precios al consumidor medidos por escalas rotas como el IPC para medir la inflación.
*UNA POLÍTICA DE DESHONESTIDAD*
Desafortunadamente, la escala del IPC, que ha sufrido más de 20 alteraciones desde 1980, es una medida de inflación abiertamente cómica y deliberadamente inexacta.
Es similar a una báscula de baño que mide su peso corporal pero omite mágicamente las calorías atribuidas al chocolate, la cerveza, la pasta o la pizza.
Es decir, la escala del IPC pondera mágicamente (descuentos) médicos, de vivienda, energía, educación y otros costos clave, todos los cuales se han disparado abiertamente mientras que las tasas del IPC han caído “misteriosamente” al piso de la historia.
Esto no es un accidente, ya que los departamentos de tesorería y los bancos centrales mundiales entienden perfectamente que si la inflación, medida por escalas como el IPC, se informara con _precisión_ utilizando métricas basadas en 1980, _ya_ estaríamos observando tasas de inflación superiores al 10% en la actualidad. .







Si tales verdades fueran confesadas honestamente, entonces el rendimiento real / ajustado por inflación de los bonos soberanos sería tan abiertamente (y vergonzosamente) _negativo_ (es decir,> -8%) que nadie compraría pagarés del gobierno.
Por supuesto, ese es un gran problema en un mundo ahora roto donde los pagarés del gobierno (es decir, la deuda global por una suma de 280 billones) es todo lo que mantiene a nuestras economías de Frankenstein caminando, con los brazos extendidos.
Por lo tanto, en lugar de confesar la verdadera inflación, los escritores de ficción en lugares como la Fed o la Oficina de Estadísticas Laborales recurren a un truco que todos los políticos desesperados adoptan inevitablemente cuando sus experimentos fracasan: manipulan los números.
Dicho de otra manera: mienten.
Pero, de nuevo, y como se muestra empíricamente en otros lugares , los cargos más altos no están necesariamente ocupados por las mentes más elevadas.
La deshonestidad a nivel de políticas no es nada nuevo.
Desde que Nixon se incorporó al Gold Standard en 1971, los legisladores se han comportado como chicos de fiesta universitarios sin un acompañante.
Pueden pedir prestado y gastar con dinero creado con un clic del mouse por la sencilla razón de que está respaldado, bueno… nada.
Esto explica completamente por qué la relación entre la deuda pública y el PIB de EE. UU. Aumentó del 33% en 1971 al 106% en 2019.
A finales de este año, gracias a la QE (impresión de dinero) ilimitada, esa proporción llegará al 120%.
Según la verdadera _definición_ de inflación (arriba), una creación de dinero tan desesperada solo puede significar una cosa: más inflación.
*Y MAS, BIEN ... MENTIRAS*
Recuerde, por supuesto, que Nixon había dicho que el desacoplamiento del dólar del oro era solo una "medida temporal".
Eso fue hace 50 años y lo “temporal” continúa… DC y Wall Street continúan festejando sin un acompañante dorado.
En 2009, mientras la Gran Crisis Financiera (causada por una gran deuda) estallaba, el presidente de la Fed, Bernanke, igualmente aseguró al mundo que esa creación de dinero era una pura "medida de emergencia temporal".
Esto también era puramente falso, ya que más de una década después, la política "temporal" y de "emergencia" de Bernanke se ha convertido desde entonces en una norma política.
De ahí la reacción del mercado: Partido.
Hoy, la Fed y los bancos centrales del mundo no hacen más que imprimir monedas fiduciarias para pagar los déficits impagables y dar liquidez a una burbuja de valores artificial e históricamente sin precedentes.
*ENTRAR EN EL ACELERADOR COVID*
COVID y las reacciones políticas equivocadas al mismo, solo han acelerado tales niveles de deuda insanos y la creación de dinero falso para pagarlo, todo lo cual apunta a una mayor inflación, es decir, del tipo que mata las monedas y envía los precios del oro significativamente al alza.
La gran mayoría de los inversores, por supuesto, no prestan atención a estas fuerzas inflacionarias progresivas y a los activos de riesgo respaldados superficialmente, ya que solo ven una cosa: mercados en alza montados en una ola de liquidez falsa sobre rocas ocultas de deudas impagables.
Pero como también advertimos, la gran mayoría de los inversores simplemente se equivocan.
*PERO ¿DÓNDE ESTÁ LA INFLACIÓN?*
Esa sigue siendo la pregunta del billón de dólares.
Al momento de escribir este artículo, la inflación en los precios no ha afectado a las escalas del IPC de Main Street (aún falsas), sino que ha ido directamente a Wall Street, ya que la mayor parte del dinero falso impreso desde la GFC de 2008 pasó de la Reserva Federal al distribuidor principal. bancos, y luego a las corporaciones que cotizan en bolsa a las que sirven.
En resumen, la “inflación de precios” fue a lugares como el S&P, no al IPC deliberadamente falso.
Esto explica por qué el DOW y el S&P pueden romper nuevos máximos a medida que la economía real soporta mínimos históricos.







Ese apoyo artificial de activos de riesgo en una época de declive económico abierto es vergonzoso, pero eso es lo que hacen los bancos centrales: respaldan a los bancos y los mercados, no a las economías y los problemas del mundo real.
La experimentación del banco central y la "acomodación" del mercado es una causa _directa_ de la creciente disparidad de riqueza que se observa en los EE. UU. Y en todo el mundo y, por lo tanto, explica los movimientos populistas que ocuparon los titulares en 2020.







Irónicamente, la gran mayoría de esas multitudes enojadas, como la gran mayoría de inversores felices, ni siquiera pueden señalar la fuente del banco central tanto de sus problemas como de sus falsas comodidades.
Esto se debe a una ignorancia fundamental (o ignorar) de las fuerzas económicas básicas.
*ECON 101, HISTORIA 101 Y MATEMÁTICAS BÁSICAS*
Las lecciones básicas de economía, matemáticas e historia confirman repetidamente que diluir el poder de la moneda a través de políticas de dinero falso nunca conduce al crecimiento económico, solo a burbujas de activos temporales (y fatalmente peligrosas).
Es decir, por cada dólar de crecimiento impreso, se necesitan cuatro dólares de deuda. Difícilmente un buen comercio.







Estados Unidos (al igual que las otras economías importantes del mundo) está corriendo cuesta arriba en patines utilizando montones de deuda para esencialmente batir en su lugar y luego pagar esa deuda con dinero fiduciario.
¿La creación de moneda fiduciaria todavía le parece un plan sabio y a largo plazo?
Por esto, los inversionistas pueden agradecer a los "corredores honestos" como Nixon, que ha ganado oro, por llevar los déficits presupuestarios de Estados Unidos de 2.8 mil millones en 1970, a $ 1 billón en el año fiscal 2018-19, y ahora $ 3.3 billones para 2020.
A su vez, los inversores también pueden agradecer a los banqueros centrales felices con las letras impresas como Greenspan, Bernanke, Yellen y Powell por engordar la deuda total del mercado crediticio de Estados Unidos de 1,6 billones de dólares en 1970 a 80 billones de dólares en la actualidad.







Amigos, una deuda como esta nunca se puede pagar. Nunca.
Entonces, ¿qué nos espera?
*EL GRAN CAMBIO DE PARADIGMA: INFLACIONISMO*
Ahora, volvamos a la elusiva cuestión de la inflación.
Al igual que las familias con más deudas que ingresos, la mejor opción es encontrar formas de aumentar sus ingresos.
Pero como hemos visto anteriormente, ese tipo de crecimiento simplemente no existe para una economía global cuya relación deuda / PIB es ahora muy superior a 3: 1.
El tipo de crecimiento económico necesario para sofocar tales niveles de deuda requiere una alineación casi perfecta de la fortaleza del consumidor libre de deudas, un rápido crecimiento en la población en edad de trabajar, auges masivos de productividad en la manufactura y el libre comercio, así como un banco central que brinde disciplina en lugar de fuerza. cuencos a los mercados, ninguno de los cuales es probable o posible hoy.
Punto final.
La siguiente (y desesperada) opción, sin embargo, es hacer que la moneda de uno sea más débil, inflar la misma y pagar la deuda de ayer con la moneda impresa / inflada de mañana, una política ahora abiertamente adoptada por el Dr. Frankenstein en el Edificio Eccles en DC.
*INFLACIÓN DELIBERADA EN EL FUTURO: DEL BOOM A "UH-OH"*
Esto, diría yo, es mucho más posible y mucho más probable, es decir, financiar déficits con monedas diluidas por la inflación, una política acertadamente llamada "inflacionismo".
Por lo tanto, a pesar de años de titulares _deflacionarios_ y controles de la curva de rendimiento por parte de los bancos centrales experimentales, el inflacionismo se está convirtiendo lentamente (y me refiero LENTAMENTE) en el nuevo paradigma justo debajo de nuestras narices.
A medida que se disparan los niveles de deuda, lo que fomenta burbujas masivas de precios en acciones, bonos, materias primas y bienes raíces, estamos viendo el patrón clásico de auge que conduce hacia "uh-oh" y, a su vez, un cambio final hacia una inflación que _aumenta_ rápidamente y, por lo tanto, _disminuye_ rápidamente valoraciones de divisas.
*EL MOMENTO DE ORO DE "AHHHH".*
En el cambio de paradigma actual, el oro subirá no porque el oro solo suba en períodos inflacionarios (después de todo, el oro alcanzó recientemente nuevos máximos en un entorno global abiertamente _deflacionario_ ).
En cambio, el oro aumentará simplemente porque el poder adquisitivo de la moneda se hundirá (y ya se está hundiendo) a medida que el inflacionismo progresa de un trote lento a un cantor y luego a un galope completo.
Es decir, el oro aumentará porque las monedas (diluidas diariamente mediante la impresión de dinero) están cayendo por segundos. Esta no es una opinión, sino una certeza matemática.
Al igual que la carga de Picket en Gettysburg, las monedas están marchando directamente hacia un bombardeo de cañón mortal (es decir, inflacionario).
Una mirada al reciente aumento de los precios del oro, por ejemplo ...







... literalmente no es más que tomar un gráfico del poder adquisitivo del dólar o del euro y darle la vuelta, así:







En resumen, el oro no tiene adónde ir más que hacia arriba simplemente porque las monedas, en un cambio de paradigma inflacionario, en última instancia, no tienen adónde ir más que hacia abajo.
*VER CLARAMENTE*
Los inversores informados ven esto.
No están negociando nerviosamente dentro y fuera de las fluctuaciones del precio del oro sujetas a una volatilidad extrema a corto plazo y una "suplantación" en el comercio de papel y oro (por lo que bancos como JP Morgan y Scotiabank están pagando multas masivas de más de 100 millones de dólares).
No
Los inversores informados son precisamente eso: inversores, no comerciantes.
Compran oro y lo mantienen, no porque observen fluctuaciones de precios, sino porque comprenden las fuerzas monetarias.
Es así de simple.
Los inversores informados tienen oro porque los dólares y euros en sus bolsillos, los bancos y los mercados se debilitan a cada segundo, independientemente de las cantidades que figuran en sus libros de contabilidad, estados de cuenta y carteras.
O dicho de manera aún más simple, el oro es su seguro contra incendios para una moneda que ya se está quemando.

_Fuente original: Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland_


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Dic 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Siguen bajando pero ya en barrena, junto al bitcoin que también va a entrar en barrena ya habrán tiempos mejores para ellos.



Error


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Error



Pero extiéndete un poco más, heraldo de romanillo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Todos lo que dices es correcto, pero es que además hay muchas más analogías entre el derrumbe del Imperio Romano y la situación actual.
> 
> Al final del imperio se llegó a una especie de semi-socialismo muy parecido al actual en que se repartía trigo gratis en las ciudades (pan y circo), algo muy parecido a la Renta Básica Universal.
> 
> ...



Mi tesis doctoral va precisamente de la política monetaria del Imperio Tardío.

Por supuesto que las manipulaciones monetarias tuvieron efectos muy negativos.

Pero nada de socialismo, controles de precios sistemáticos (el edicto _de maximis_ estuvo en vigor en torno a un mes), nada de semiesclavitud (que en todo caso era mejor que la esclavitud), y un largo etc.

La annona ya la había con Augusto, tres siglos antes de Diocleciano, y la devaluación de la moneda romana empezó en la Segunda Guerra Púnica, cinco siglos antes.

En todo caso, si te das cuenta, la "puntilla" que dices fue en 301 y la _pars occidentalis_ aún subsistió 175 años más, el tiempo que nos separa. Y la _orientalis_ 400 y pico hasta la llegada de los musulmonos y su transformación en el remanente medieval que llamamos "bizantino".


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Dic 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Mi tesis doctoral va precisamente de la política monetaria del Imperio Tardío.
> 
> Por supuesto que las manipulaciones monetarias tuvieron efectos muy negativos.
> 
> ...



Muy cierto. Pero la devaluación monetaria se aceleró de una manera brutal por la crisis del siglo III, de hecho la economía quedó tan tocada en la parte occidental que no quedaron recursos muchas veces ni para reconstruir ciudades arrasadas por las invasiones bárbaras (como mucho las murallas y a expensas de los propios habitantes...) ni mucho menos se pudieron hacer nuevas obras públicas tipo calzadas, acueductos, etc. salvo alguna rara excepción y tuvieron que emplearse exclusivamente en financiar como se pudiera las tropas y burocracia imperiales únicamente...

Por ello el Imperio Occidental estaba sentenciado una vez se independizó la Oriental, simplemente era demasiado pobre como para recuperarse de alguna crisis gorda o golpe y prácticamente se autodestruyó a lo largo del siglo V: los habitantes no querían ser ciudadanos romanos ni pagar impuestos a cambio de nada y huían al campo, las tropas imperiales dada la escasa paga (en especie muchas veces cuando llegaba) y la ausencia de botines apoyaban a usurpadores (sólo a principios del siglo V llegaron a haber 3 simultáneamente....) aprovechando el hartazgo de la población de estar sableada a impuestos sin recibir nada a cambio (de qué me sonará eso...), los generales "fieles" como Estilicón ya sólo se fiaban de tropas bárbaras que eran adictas a su persona, no al Imperio, y la estupidez de los emperadores como Honorio y su hijo Valentiniano III que entre otras cosas asesinaron o mandaron asesinar a esos pocos generales fieles por miedo a perder su (escaso) poder desarticuló totalmente el ejército romano, pues las tropas desertaban en masa y preferían unirse a sus "hermanos" invasores bárbaros una vez eliminado el líder "romano" (a medias) al que eran adictas que a un débil emperador romano, pues tenían muchas más posibilidades de prosperar saqueando o extorsionando al Imperio....

De hecho desde el asesinato de Estilicón y la desbandada de tropas romanas subsiguientes, el Imperio romano occidental simplemente no tenía recursos para expulsar a los bárbaros con los que simplemente negociaba para que a cambio de tierras, algún rimbombante título o trigo/oro les hiciera el trabajo sucio de eliminar a otros bárbaros más salvajes o bandas de ciudadanos huidos sin señor (baguadas). En otros tiempos y con ayuda de los recursos del Imperio Oriental no habrían tenido ningún problema en expulsar a esos bárbaros, pues no eran apenas distintos ni más numerosos que en otras oleadas invasoras de siglos anteriores (hasta Juliano el Apóstata consiguió derrotarlos y expulsarlos más allá del Rin en la batalla de Estrasburgo 50 años antes con sus escasas pero bien entrenadas y equipadas tropas...)

Con el paso del tiempo y especialmente desde que en la batalla de los campos Cataláunicos en el 455 contra los hunos los bárbaros se dieron cuenta de que para una conflicto tan importante Roma a través del general Aecio sólo pudo movilizar para dicha batalla unas pocas tropas casi todas pagadas de su bolsillo de las que se rió el propio Atila ("dejad a esos cobardes romanos ahí en la colina escondidos detrás de sus escudos e id a por los visigodos"), acabaron por convencerse que podían hacer lo que les diera la gana sin que el emperador romano de turno pudiera evitarlo, fundando así reinos bárbaros de facto y cuando se cansaron de la comedia imperial el "consejero" bárbaro de turno (Odoacro) dejó de nombrar emperadores títeres y devolvió las insignias imperiales a Constantinopla (donde sí había un emperador "de verdad" dotado de recursos) pasando desde entonces 3 kilos de lo que dijeran los bizantinos (hasta entonces buscaban su apoyo para legitimar tal o cual emperador títere).

Muy interesante la época tardoimperial desdel luego...


----------



## Germinal84 (18 Dic 2020)

Yo creo que salvo la Pax Augusta la historia de Roma siempre fue muy violenta y convulsa... Ya en el S. I hubo el año de los 4 emperadores, o de las lealtades de los soldados con Mario o Sila, no hace falta irse más tarde en el tiempo y a generales bárbaros... Y esto en épocas de franca expansión del poder del estado, de ahí que lo que tú relatas en época de decadencia sea todavía más hardcore.


----------



## Tolagu (18 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> *ORO: SEGURO CONTRA INCENDIOS PARA MONEDAS QUE YA SE ESTÁN INCENDIANDO*
> PUBLICADO POR MATTHEW PIEPENBURG | 13 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2020 | ARTÍCULOS1111
> Después de un repunte extraordinario, el oro entró recientemente en una fase de corrección anticipada, que tanto las matemáticas como la historia sugieren que está a punto de volver a entrar en una tendencia continua al alza.
> Un impulsor principal de la solidez sostenida de los metales preciosos es un cambio de paradigma históricamente innegable (y también próximo) hacia el aumento de la inflación.
> ...



Buen Artículo. Gracias por subirlo.

Lo único que hecho de menos es que no hable de la velocidad del dinero, que en mi opinión, está detrás de todo esto. Es acojonante leer como en un par de días los Bancos Centrales se confabulan para "sujetar" al dólar mediante la compra de más bonos.

Así que nos encontramos en una situación absolutamente perversa en la que los BC imprimen papelitos que usan para comprar la deuda. Los papelitos también llegan a la banca para a su vez apoyar la compra de deuda. Y no llegan a los particulares porque la gran mayoría está retraida y no quiere (o no puede) aumentar el gasto ni endeudarse más. La tasa de ahorro ha aumentado luego el dinero no se mueve.

Y si el dinero no se mueve no se genera inflación ni crecimieno. Punto. El equilibrio de este escenario es tan inestable que veo bastante probable que durante este próximo año y sobre todo en 2022 se les pueda descontrolar. Ahí estaremos esperando los "metaleros".


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Buen Artículo. Gracias por subirlo.
> 
> Lo único que hecho de menos es que no hable de la velocidad del dinero, que en mi opinión, está detrás de todo esto. Es acojonante leer como en un par de días los Bancos Centrales se confabulan para "sujetar" al dólar mediante la compra de más bonos.
> 
> ...



Los bonos americanos han pasado de valer $1 M a 10M dando el mismo interés de 65K anual. Ahí tienes la inflación, que irá expandiéndose al resto del sistema económico.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Dic 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Muy cierto. Pero la devaluación monetaria se aceleró de una manera brutal por la crisis del siglo III, de hecho la economía quedó tan tocada en la parte occidental que no quedaron recursos muchas veces ni para reconstruir ciudades arrasadas por las invasiones bárbaras (como mucho las murallas y a expensas de los propios habitantes...) ni mucho menos se pudieron hacer nuevas obras públicas tipo calzadas, acueductos, etc. salvo alguna rara excepción y tuvieron que emplearse exclusivamente en financiar como se pudiera las tropas y burocracia imperiales únicamente...
> 
> Por ello el Imperio Occidental estaba sentenciado una vez se independizó la Oriental, simplemente era demasiado pobre como para recuperarse de alguna crisis gorda o golpe y prácticamente se autodestruyó a lo largo del siglo V: los habitantes no querían ser ciudadanos romanos ni pagar impuestos a cambio de nada y huían al campo, las tropas imperiales dada la escasa paga (en especie muchas veces cuando llegaba) y la ausencia de botines apoyaban a usurpadores (sólo a principios del siglo V llegaron a haber 3 simultáneamente....) aprovechando el hartazgo de la población de estar sableada a impuestos sin recibir nada a cambio (de qué me sonará eso...), los generales "fieles" como Estilicón ya sólo se fiaban de tropas bárbaras que eran adictas a su persona, no al Imperio, y la estupidez de los emperadores como Honorio y su hijo Valentiniano III que entre otras cosas asesinaron o mandaron asesinar a esos pocos generales fieles por miedo a perder su (escaso) poder desarticuló totalmente el ejército romano, pues las tropas desertaban en masa y preferían unirse a sus "hermanos" invasores bárbaros una vez eliminado el líder "romano" (a medias) al que eran adictas que a un débil emperador romano, pues tenían muchas más posibilidades de prosperar saqueando o extorsionando al Imperio....
> 
> ...



Eso que comentas es un compendio de mitología que lleva repitiéndose desde tiempos de Gibbon.

Prácticamente todas las murallas romanas existentes son tardoimperiales. Lo mismo las calzadas, abundantísimas las reparaciones viarias. Y claro que seguían haciéndose obras públicas. Eso sí, en el s. IV los bienes de los municipios son "nacionalizados".

Las ciudades sólo decaen en Hispania y Galia. Y en Britania porque no las había. En Italia hay estancamiento. Pero es que en África, Egipto y Siria los ss. IV y V son el momento de mayor esplendor de toda la antigüedad.

Lo cual se riñe con las viejas teorías de la economía tocada, etc.

La moneda siguió devaluándose en los ss. IV-VII, con todos los efectos negativos. El Imperio y la civilziación sobrevivieron, no obstante.

El ejército siguió cobrando. De hecho, era la mayor partida de gasto.

Las partes occidental y oriental nunca fueron imperios independientes. La parte occidental queda condenada cuando pierde África, su granero fiscal. Resposnabilidad de Aecio. Pero Oriente siguió ayudando a Occidente.

La barbarización también daría para un tema nuevo: dejémoslo en que se exagera. La muerte de Estilicón provocó la desbandada de sus tropas bárbaras, no del ejército regular romano.

El inútil Honorio estuvo treinta años en el poder mientras usurpadores y ambiciosos morían, y concitó siempre una gran lealtad. Mucha suerte debió tener. O no era tan inútil, vamos. Lo mismo Valentiniano. Quien no sufrió ninguna deserción masiva por asesinar a Aecio.

Los bagaudas eran un movimiento minoritario en lugares muy concretos de Galia e Hispania.

Odoacro (el comandante del ejército romano, no un bárbaro que pasaba por allí) envío las insignas imperiales a Constnatinopla... y le remitieron al último emperador de Occidente, Julio Nepote. Bueno, el último hasta que Odoacro nombró emperador a su hijo Thela, justo antes de ser derrotado por Teodorico. Y gobernó Odoacro en Italia con la anuencia y colaboración del Senado.

No podía faltar la alusión a Juliano. Pues mucho más importante fue la batalla de Argentovaria... el mismo año que Adrianópolis.

Es muy interesante, pero se repiten muchos mitos.


----------



## cacho_perro (18 Dic 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso que comentas es un compendio de mitología que lleva repitiéndose desde tiempos de Gibbon.
> 
> Prácticamente todas las murallas romanas existentes son tardoimperiales. Lo mismo las calzadas, abundantísimas las reparaciones viarias. Y claro que seguían haciéndose obras públicas. Eso sí, en el s. IV los bienes de los municipios son "nacionalizados".
> 
> ...



En realidad estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que dices, a lo mejor simplemente no me he explicado bien. Puntualizo:

- Efectivamente casi todas las murallas son tardoimperiales, pero la cuestión es que se hicieron a EXPENSAS de los ciudadanos de esas ciudades, no con recursos del Imperio. Roma ordenó que se amurallaran y se buscaran la vida para defenderse porque ya no podía garantizar su seguridad con unas cada vez más reducidas, levantiscas y pobres legiones con invasiones bárbaras por todos lados, esa era la realidad... Naturalmente se reparaban calzadas, pero nuevamente a expensas de las ciudades, no usando impuestos imperiales.... las obras públicas NUEVAS fueron muy escasas.

- Lo de las ciudades, pues me das la razón.... la única región rica de Occidente era África, así que sólo siguieron prosperando allí (al menos hasta que llegaron los vándalos haciendo de las suyas). Oriente era otro tema.

- el ejército cobraba cuando cobraba... y muchas veces en especie, había muchas quejas de la falta de equipamiento o su baja calidad, etc. Y es cierto que los magros recursos que se conseguían iban todos al ejército o la burocracia imperial, de ahí que se abandonara el tema de las obras públicas entre otras cosas (insisto: los ciudadanos pagaban impuestos altísimos para nada y preferían largarse...)

- las bagaudas efectivamente no fueron muy numerosos, pero porque consistían en ciudadanos que no habían conseguido señor que los protegiera o soldados desertores... el problema es que las ciudades se despoblaron porque la gente prefería vivir en el campo bajo la protección de un señor que lo protegiera tanto de los bárbaros como de los recaudadores de impuestos imperiales, así que los ingresos fiscales se desplomaron....

- Honorio era un inútil integral, eso no tiene discusión... y hubo muchos usurpadores imperiales, tanto en Britania (que se perdió por culpa de uno) como en la Galia o incluso el general que mandó a someterlos se rebeló: Constantino, Máximo.... sólo fue bueno manteniéndose en el poder, pero a base de eliminar todo general válido que le pudiera hacer sombra (como Estilicón) y pactando con algunos pueblos bárbaros que le defendieron de esos usurpadores...

- Hablando de Estilicón, la realidad es tozuda: mientras él vivió, las tropas romanas consiguieron seguir derrotando a los bárbaros (como los visigodos en el Norte Italia) y movilizarse como ejército propio, pero incluso ya entonces tuvo que desguarnecer prácticamente toda la frontera del Rin para poder juntar suficientes tropas para ello (cosa que aprovecharon los pueblos invasores del 406 cuando se congeló el río), lo cual es un indicador bastante llamativo del estado precario en que ya se encontraban... Cuando lo asesinaron, la desbandada de soldados fue tan grande que el Imperio Romano occidental se vio ya incapaz de realizar cualquier campaña sin la colaboración de algún pueblo bárbaro (a los visigodos los mandó limpiar de Alanos y otros pueblos Hispania por ejemplo), perdiendo toda su autonomía... De hecho Britania pidió ayuda a Honorio cuando se quedaron sin las tropas que se llevó el último usurpador y empezaron a atacarles los bárbaros y éste les contestó que no tenía nada con que ayudarles y que se buscaran la vida, llanamente...


----------



## tristezadeclon (18 Dic 2020)

Miércoles 16 de diciembre de 2020, 4:51 p.m. | Ingresado por reportero de oro
*Los minoristas alemanes informan sobre oro y plata*
*Los comerciantes de metales preciosos alemanes informan de un rápido aumento en la demanda de oro y plata tras el anuncio de un duro cierre nacional.*






Oro y plata en alta demanda. En la crisis de Corona, mucha gente busca seguridad en términos de inversión (Foto: Goldreporter).
*Oro y plata / Lockdown*
El oro y la plata en forma de monedas y barras están experimentando un enorme aumento de la demanda en los comerciantes de metales preciosos alemanes. El miércoles, entra en vigencia un bloqueo a nivel nacional en este país para frenar las altas cifras de infección por COVID-19. El Instituto Robert Koch informó de 27.728 nuevas infecciones en las 24 horas de esta mañana. El pasado domingo, los primeros ministros habían acordado las medidas de cierre en coordinación con la Cancillería Federal. El comercio alemán de metales preciosos también se ve afectado por esto. Y el informe informa de un rápido aumento de la demanda de monedas de oro, lingotes de oro y monedas de plata.

*Minoristas de metales preciosos*
Henry Schwarz, director gerente de Anlagegold24, explica a Goldreporter: “El domingo, cuando se anunció el gran cierre renovado, nuestra rotación diaria se duplicó en minutos. Esto me muestra el gran valor que tienen los metales preciosos en la situación de bloqueo ”. Dominik Kettner, de Kettner Edelmetalle, informa:“ La demanda para nosotros se ha triplicado hasta cuadriplicado. Y Andreas Heubach de Heubach Edelmetalle en Schwaig, cerca de Nuremberg, también confirma: “La demanda es enorme, en la puerta y también en línea”. Con los requisitos de seguridad ya estrictos recientemente para los minoristas, recientemente han ingresado a las tiendas menos clientes por piso de ventas.


*Colas largas*
Raphael Scherer, director general de Philoro Edelmetalle GmbH, informa: “Con el anuncio del cierre total la semana pasada, la demanda aumentó significativamente una vez más. Registramos una fuerte avalancha de clientes en todas las sucursales y había largas colas frente a las sucursales. El negocio online también se recuperó con fuerza, aunque no tanto como el negocio de las tiendas ”. Y explica:“ La demanda de monedas y barras fue significativamente más fuerte durante todo el año que el año anterior. Con el inicio de la luz de cierre en noviembre, la demanda de productos de metales preciosos aumentó drásticamente una vez más y los productores de metales preciosos apenas se mantuvieron al día con la producción ".

*Acaparamiento de oro*
“La gente está acaparando oro”, dice Tim Schieferstein, director gerente de Solit Management GmbH (GoldSilberShop.de). „Especialmente en nuestra tienda minorista en Mainz, pero también en nuestros socios regionales en el sitio, pudimos registrar una corrida real el lunes. Los clientes estaban a veces en fila alrededor de 50 metros. Se despiertan los recuerdos de la fuerte racha con motivo de la rebaja del límite de efectivo para compras anónimas en diciembre pasado „.

Traducido con www.DeepL.com/Translator


*Ingeniosamente simple, seguro y barato: *entierra oro, ¡pero hazlo bien!

*Qué hacer en caso de prohibición o escasez de oro *Plan de contingencia para inversores en oro

*URL corta* : German retailers report run on gold and silver | Goldreporter



German retailers report run on gold and silver | Goldreporter


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Dic 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Como he comentado antes, yo he hecho la prueba con un amigo, que durante un tiempo tubo en su tienda a la venta detectores y bastante bastante premium, lo tipico, en una comida con el y otros compañeros, que si yo con ese cacharro te lo detecto todo.... Y otro amigo y yo.... Que si lo entierro yo no detecta tu cacharro nada... Al final termino la cosa con lo tipico, apostandonos la comida a que su cacharro lo detectaba..... Aun recuerdo el sabor de esas gambas rojas de Denia....





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> te cuento como va esto.
> 
> Depende de quien use el detector, no es lo mismo que lo usemos nosotros que nunca lo hemos cogido a que lo coja un tio que lleve con el desde los 10 años, esto es lo que cuentan los que se dedicaban a esto antes de que se prohibiera.
> 
> ...





Higadillas dijo:


> Tengo experiencia de más de 15 años en el mundillo, y la realidad se asemeja más a lo que comentaba @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard que a lo que tú dices.
> 
> Evidentemente que con unos cascos y docenas de horas de practica se pueden sacar cosas de donde gente mas inexperta lo dan por limpio, pero de ahí a obrar milagros hay un trecho.
> 
> ...



Venía a completar lo dicho por @Higadillas y resto de conforeros citados.

El detector de metales es para lo que es. Por mi experiencia con ellos, depende mucho del tipo de detector y de la experiencia del operario.

El georadar es otra historia. Con uno bueno (a partir de 70-80.000 euros hasta...), excepto en encofrados... y con reservas, no se te escapa casi nada si sabes "leer entre líneas"...Otra cosa es que para encontrar una monedilla vayas a desplazar un equipo...evidentemente siempre cuenta la economía de escala/medios.

A nivel particular, paseando por la playa con mi pako-detector, debidamente autorizado  he encontrado casi cualquier cosa metálica de nulo interés...excepto una vez que un chaval me pidió ayuda porque había perdido las llaves en la arena...y no las encontré


----------



## Long_Gamma (18 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> Goldman Sachs completes acquisition of physical gold ETF



Yo tambien me he fijado en este articulo (y en el de ahora mismo de nuestro archienemigo Jeff Currie, que desde hace algun tiempo no lo es tanto diciendo bondades del metal).

Respecto al 1ro, que ha pasado desapercibido:

_But while the fee, listing venue, and investment objective are all unchanged, the original custodian, the Perth Mint, *has been removed and, along with it, the ETF’s unique guarantee from the government of the State of Western Australia.*_​_*Also out with the Perth Mint is the ETF’s novel convertibility feature that allowed shareholders of the ETF to exchange their shares for delivery of physical gold in the form of bullion bars and coins issued by the mint.*_​_In its place as custodian is the *London branch of JP Morgan Chase* – one half of a duopoly of banks (the other half being HSBC) that is home to an increasingly large and arguably alarming concentration (approx. 2,500 tonnes) of ETF-owned gold._​
Con el cambio propiedad unos detalles sin importancia tambien han cambiado  :

La garantia del Gobierno de Western Australia se pierde
La convertibilidad de participaciones en fisico tambien
Y nuevo custodio: JPM Londres 
Que cracks: otro ETF con sus TO al pozo opaco de Londres, donde GLD, los OTC forwards y demas trapicheos se liquidan entre cuatro gatos via LPMCL.
Unas TO mas de riesgo fisico que se ahorran.


----------



## Tolagu (18 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Los bonos americanos han pasado de valer $1 M a 10M dando el mismo interés de 65K anual. Ahí tienes la inflación, que irá expandiéndose al resto del sistema económico.



Mientras no halla velocidad no va a haber inflación. Estaba justo ahora leyendo un artículo que decía:

_"Todo el dinero que crea la Fed hoy se encuentra en tres lugares: los balances de los bancos, el Tesoro de los Estados Unidos y la moneda en circulación. Esas tres cuentas contienen $ 6.7 billones del balance general de $ 7.2 billones del gobierno federal. Por lo tanto, es imposible crear la inflación a la que muchos están apostando, mientras el dinero permanezca en esas cuentas en la Fed."_

Insisto, mientras no circule no habrá inflación. Y mientras no circule no ejercerá el efecto multiplicador que algunos le suponen de cara a incrementar los PIB.


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mientras no halla velocidad no va a haber inflación. Estaba justo ahora leyendo un artículo que decía:
> 
> _"Todo el dinero que crea la Fed hoy se encuentra en tres lugares: los balances de los bancos, el Tesoro de los Estados Unidos y la moneda en circulación. Esas tres cuentas contienen $ 6.7 billones del balance general de $ 7.2 billones del gobierno federal. Por lo tanto, es imposible crear la inflación a la que muchos están apostando, mientras el dinero permanezca en esas cuentas en la Fed."_
> 
> Insisto, mientras no circule no habrá inflación. Y mientras no circule no ejercerá el efecto multiplicador que algunos le suponen de cara a incrementar los PIB.



Intersante. ¿En qué escenario nos situaría esto de cara al futuro? ¿Hasta dónde pueden estirar el chicle?


----------



## Tolagu (18 Dic 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Intersante. ¿En qué escenario nos situaría esto de cara al futuro? ¿Hasta dónde pueden estirar el chicle?



Yo creo que ahora mismo es un puto casino. El problema de las políticas que hemos sufrido desde hace decenios es que han consistido en una "patada a seguir". Ahora mismo no tienen ni puta idea de lo que va a ocurrir realmente. Y esto abre la puerta a multitud de teorías más o menos conspiranoicas que parcialmente pueden estar en lo cierto.

A saber, el volumen mundial de la deuda es inasumile. Esto debiera haber supuesto el final del dólar y del resto de fiat. Pero..... aunque creo que el fiat está muerto, la fecha del entierro está por determinar. Así que, lo meten en una cámara criogénica y entre medias siguen imprimiendo como locos. Lo razonable sería una vuelta al patrón oro. Pero claro, las implicaciones geopolíticas son tremendas.

Los bobiernos tratan de controlar una bestia, la inflación. Hablan del 2% y no hablan, pero si lo harán, del control de curva. Pero es que han impreso tal cantidad de papelitos que a nada que se pongan a circular, la bestia se les desmanda. El escenario hiperinflacionista está ahí, a punto de caramelo. No hablo de una hiperinflación real (weimar, venezuela, zimbabwe) sino de una inflación que se les desmande por encima del 5-10%.. ¿Qué podrían hacer los bobiernos si se les ha ido de la mano la maquinita? ¿Subir los tipos? Si subieran los tipos se producirían revueltas sociales en occidente de un nivel que no hemos conocido los que ahora tenemos menos de 80 años. Por no hablar de la ruina para la gran mayoría de la sociedad.

El chicle lo van a estirar mucho más. Pero se romperá. Será como una caldera a la que alimentas de combustible y acabas por no controlar su presión. Al "más madera" le seguirá una explosión.

Yo creo, y así volvemos un poco al tema de este hilo, que lo inteligente es estar preparado y protegido ante acontecimientos que no sabemos si van a ocurrir o cuándo van a ocurrir. Los MP son la mejor manera a mi modo de ver. A medio y largo plazo protegen ante cualquier escenario. A corto plazo se van a a beneficiar puntualmente de los desequilibrios actuales. Por que no nos engañemos, después de lo que llevamos de 2020 y lo que nos queda de 2021 con el puto virus, la economía está en parada. Y mientras esto sucede, los mercados en máximos históricos. Esta burbuja tiene que explotar y lo va a hacer más pronto que tarde. Vamos a ver si no acabamos como hace 100 años con una recesión de caballo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mientras no halla velocidad no va a haber inflación. Estaba justo ahora leyendo un artículo que decía:
> 
> _"Todo el dinero que crea la Fed hoy se encuentra en tres lugares: los balances de los bancos, el Tesoro de los Estados Unidos y la moneda en circulación. Esas tres cuentas contienen $ 6.7 billones del balance general de $ 7.2 billones del gobierno federal. Por lo tanto, es imposible crear la inflación a la que muchos están apostando, mientras el dinero permanezca en esas cuentas en la Fed."_
> 
> Insisto, mientras no circule no habrá inflación. Y mientras no circule no ejercerá el efecto multiplicador que algunos le suponen de cara a incrementar los PIB.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo creo que 2021 lo pasamos sin inflaccion gorda... Quizas alguna subida de precio por el lado de la restriccion de a oferta... Sobre todo en alimentos pero dentro de los limites asumibles.

Pero las bases para liarla parda estan ahi. Es cuestión de tiempo 



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (19 Dic 2020)

tranquilos , nunca pasa nada

Los inversores que apuestan por la inflación viven en Fantasilandia


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Dic 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mientras no halla velocidad no va a haber inflación.



Quieres decir que no habrá inflación que te afecte a ti. Porque un CEO que tenga 50 M en la tesorería de su empresa y vea la subida del bono, no creo que piense lo mismo. Y ya sabes que caga más un buey, que cien golondrinas...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Quieres decir que no habrá inflación que te afecte a ti. Porque un CEO que tenga 50 M en la tesorería de su empresa y vea la subida del bono, no creo que piense lo mismo.



Es que, a todo CEO le llega su San Martín...


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Dic 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Es que, a todo CEO le llega su San Martín...



]

Y después de San Martín el MadMax


----------



## Tolagu (19 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> ]
> 
> Y después de San Martín el MadMax



Ojo que yo no digo que algún día llegue el mad max e incluso intento estar preparado lo mejor posible. Pero nadie, ni los más sesudos econolistos, ponen fecha. Leo y leo artículos que me transportan 10 años atrás. Leo a los talibanes del oro las mismas cosas y los mismos argumentos que hace 10 años. Ya he olvidado cuándo se comenzó con la cantinela de que el dólar desaparecería, etc etc etc.

Y reitero una vez más que yo los MP los veo como un seguro: nadie lo contrata porque su casa se va a incendiar sino para estar cubierto ante un evento no previsible, o al menos sin fecha prevista.


----------



## kikepm (19 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> tranquilos , nunca pasa nada
> 
> Los inversores que apuestan por la inflación viven en Fantasilandia



Una interpretación más de que no hay inflación (de precios de bienes y servicios) porque la llamada velocidad del dinero disminuye. Pero esta es una interpretación que confunde causa con consecuencia y que se queda en la superficie de la cuestión.

Para empezar, la velocidad de circulación ni es una velocidad ni existe nada en circulación. El término empieza siendo engañoso y con pequeñas mentiras es como se terminan cimentando las mayores manipulaciones.

La velocidad de circulación es en realidad el *promedio de las transacciones efectuadas por unidad monetaria existente*.

Es lisa y llanamente un parámetro sin significado económico real y que se usa para hacer cierta la ecuación cuantitativa, que *no es una ecuación sino una identidad monetaria*:

M x V = PIB

donde
M = cantidad de dinero (medido por ej. por M2)
V = velocidad del dinero
PIB = *valor monetario nominal* de la producción nacional *de bienes y servicios*

Si el gobierno produce inflación monetaria en la economía, por ejemplo doblando la oferta monetaria, en tanto en cuanto esta inyección no afecte de forma evidente a la producción ni a los precios de bienes y servicios (supongamos para claridad del ejemplo, que los precios no cambian), tendremos:

2xM x V2 = PIB2

y como la producción total y los precios de bienes y servicios no han variado, tendremos que PIB2 = PIB, por lo que

2xM x V2 = PIB = M x V

de donde se deduce que

V2 = V / 2

luego la velocidad de circulación se ha reducido exactamente a la mitad.


Es decir, la velocidad de circulación se corresponderá, ceteris paribus, con la relación entre valor nominal de bienes y servicios y la cantidad de dinero. Es un simple parámetro que ajusta la identidad, pero ni explica ni contiene esencia de verdad en si mismo.


Ahora, si la "velocidad de circulación" no explica las variaciones de los precios, ¿que lo hace? ¿que produce que los precios de bienes y servicios aumenten o disminuyan?

Pues, como históricamente ha ocurrido, es necesaria la inflación monetaria, ya sea por la llegada de cantidades masivas de oro de América, por la falsificación de las monedas de oro o plata a las que el gobernante reduce su peso en metal, o por la emisión incontrolada de dinero papel del estado.

Más cantidades de papel moneda estatal influyen decisivamente en los precios, pero nunca de forma homogénea y uniforme. Allá donde el dinero haga su aparición en primer lugar, es donde los precios se ajustarán antes a la nueva oferta. Y después, a medida que el dinero vaya difundiéndose por todos los sectores productivos, irá afectando a sus precios.

Este proceso explica porque los precios de los diferentes activos están en modo burbuja, mientras que otros precios aún están relativamente contenidos.







También da cuenta de que la inflación de precios medida por los índices estatales están generalmente falsificados. El estado necesita mentir sobre la inflación de precios real, ya que el objetivo fundamental de todo banco central es la cartelización y control del sistema monetario, la financiación en déficit de las actividades del gobierno mediante la falsificación y expansión del crédito y, no menos importante, evitar la deflación de los precios de los activos burbujeados producto de la anterior actividad, so pena de convertir en basura su balance, compuesto por deuda cuya valoración depende directamente de la expansión monetaria.

Por tanto, metodológicamente, cualquier ser bien pensante debe dudar de los datos ofrecidos por el gobierno y sus instituciones sobre los precios de bienes y servicios.

La medida de índices alternativos calculados con los antiguos mecanismos que el estado aplicaba al cálculo del IPC, ofrece resultados acordes con esta idea:





Por último, hay un aspecto que debe tenerse en cuenta a la hora de explicar la inflación de precios.

Para que esta ocurra, no solo se necesita de la expansión de la oferta monetaria. Es necesario, además, que concurra con la pérdida de confianza y de credibilidad en el gobierno y en la autoridad monetaria, y en la deuda que esta emite (es decir, el dinero, como pasivo que es del banco central) en particular.

Una hiperinflación, no solo es el resultado de una expansión desenfrenada, sino que requiere del colapso monetario, entendido como la pérdida de confianza en el valor futuro de la unidad monetaria.

Este último punto es el que refuta la validez de la ecuación cuantitativa, y por tanto del monetarismo, en el corto plazo.

Si bien es cierto que en el largo plazo los precios siguen a la expansión, esto no tiene porque ser así en plazos de tiempo más cortos.


Resumiendo, los cambios en la velocidad de circulación son, visto lo anterior, consecuencia de los cambios en los precios, la producción y la cantidad de dinero, y no al revés.

Quien defiende esta visión simplista de las causas de variación de los precios, CONFUNDE CAUSA CON CONSECUENCIA.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Dic 2020)

A veces se hablan en estos hilos metaleros de otros temas relacionados como las cristos, blockchain, monedas digitales de BCs, etc.
Y con frecuencia se suele hablar de que es off topic, o se entra en folloneos varios, etc.

Creo que este hilo es un buen lugar para hablar de estos temas. ¿Qué pensáis los usuarios habituales?

Y diré por qué. 

Hay otros hilos donde hablan de cristos y llevan tiempo con esos temas, pero aquí se puede tratar el tema desde otro punto de vista diferente al usuario medio de esos hilos. 
Ya sé que usuarios de este hilo y otros hilos afines como el de evolución del precio del oro, etc, leen hilos de cristos y viveversa, lo cual es lógico.
De la misma forma que hay gente que invierte en ambos, en oro papel, etc. Lo cual es lógico.

Pero creo que sería interesante abordar esos temas aquí, con el punto de vista crítico de aquí. Potenciando las preguntas, respuestas, dudas, etc, que tengan que ver con los puntos débiles especialmente de las cristos. Ya que en otros hilos están más sesgados en ver más bien los puntos fuertes, to the moon, etc. 
Bien porque están invertidos, bien porque han depositado una fé y confianza en el sistema, o por las razones que sean, que es lo de menos, pero siempre lo suelen ver desde un punto de vista diferente a alguien que es más reacio y desconfiado como puedo ser yo mismo. 
Y no porque no lo entienda o sea un cerrado o lo que se quiera pensar, sino porque está en mí (en mi caso) el tener un cierto punto crítico y mirar más allá. Lo cual para mí es bueno, y para otros puede no serlo. Eso conlleva un coste de oportunidad, pero conlleva una seguridad también.

Al mismo tiempo, puede servir para que muchos de los que leemos estos hilos, tengamos una base y adquiramos un mejor conocimiento sobre las cristos, dejando de lado los tecnicismos, propaganda y demás paja que siempre suele acompañar y centrarnos en el grano y en lo que interesa.

O sea, se trataría de presentar e intercambiar dudas, opiniones, conocimientos, sobre temas fundamentales como son el funcionamiento y problemas que puede tener, presentes y futuros. 
Y por otro lado, también sobre temas de cómo hacerlo funcionar de la mejor manera, etc. 

Sería interesante que os pronunciarais los asiduos del lugar, supongo que es un tema al que nadie le hace ascos. Y tratado aquí entre nosotros, de buen rollo, dejando de lado las tonterías y descalificaciones que tanto abundan por todos lados y que no llevan a nada. Sabiendo que todos los que aquí opinamos no tenemos intereses en este tema más allá del interés por el conocimiento.

Por ejemplo, una de las sensaciones que tengo, y aprovecho para ponerla en este mismo post, es acerca de si el bitcoin es una burbuja o no.
Se oye decir que como lleva 11 años desde que se creó y "dicen que ha muerto" cienes de veces, y sigue y con las revalorizaciones últimas y entrada de otros "actores fuertes", que no puede ser una burbuja.
Lo cual me lleva a pensar que podría ser una burbuja eterna. Un nuevo tipo de burbuja recurrente. Que se infla y desinfla cada cierto tiempo.
Porque le veo una alta componente de especulación por encima del resto de atributos o razones para adquirirlo.
Parece que se entra para ganar dinero, para no estar fuera, esperando una gran revalorización. Y cuando llega, muchos salen, cogiendo beneficios y enviando el precio abajo de nuevo. Y vuelta a empezar. No hay más que ver información e hilos al respecto, todo el mundo quiere estar preparado para no perderse una gran subida. Se cuenta con que va a acaparar todo el fiat y por tanto le adjudican un crecimiento mucho mayor, dan por sentado que eso va a pasar con gran probabilidad, etc.
Podría ser así, durante unos ciclos/años. Y luego dejar de ser atractivo/rentable y dejar colgados a muchos.

Tengo más dudas sobre puntos cruciales igual que muchos podéis tener dudas interesantes. Creo que en lugar de abrir otros hilos o ir a hilos específicos de cristos, éste es un muy buen lugar. Pero también entiendo que sería bueno que los usuarios habituales se sintieran cómodos con ello.


----------



## Manzano1 (21 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> A veces se hablan en estos hilos metaleros de otros temas relacionados como las cristos, blockchain, monedas digitales de BCs, etc.
> Y con frecuencia se suele hablar de que es off topic, o se entra en folloneos varios, etc.
> 
> Creo que este hilo es un buen lugar para hablar de estos temas. ¿Qué pensáis los usuarios habituales?
> ...



Es buena la reflexión que haces, pero sea o no sea una burbuja, sea o no sea un sistema ponzi, está claro que los bitcoin no se pueden tener guardado en Físico, con lo cual hay amigo si vienen curvas... En las criptos hay que estar en las principales a nivel testimonial (8% de cartera aprox) , como el que compra el décimo del trabajo por si toca...no por afán al juego de la lotería... Sino por si toca no suicidarte, si bien creo que la época de comprar el décimo de Navidad era en marzo, no en vísperas, los m.p juegan la lotería del niño que será en 2021, ánimo metaleros!!


----------



## esseri (21 Dic 2020)

Gráfico de larguííísimo plazo realmente goloso. A cruzar los dedos.


----------



## FranMen (21 Dic 2020)

Por ahí resopla!
Publireportaje en el Economista sobre el euro digital. Que maravilla!, no depender de las comisiones de los malvados bancos, eso sí recibir un -0,5% por nuestro dinero a la tasa actual del BCE.
Al final ya veréis como queda un híbrido para que chupen BCE y bancos comerciales


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Dic 2020)

Puff, menuda barriíta de stops tanto por arriba como por abajo. La han subido hasta los $27,40 en la sesión asiática para luego mandarla brevemente por debajo de los $25 ($24,90) ahora a media mañana europea.


----------



## Muttley (21 Dic 2020)

Quisiera continuar este mensaje sobre la graduación de monedas

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

En este post distinguimos entre el BU y el Proof y sus métodos de acuñación diferenciado que en el segundo caso da un acabado “espejo“ en el fondo y mate en el frontal o en los denominados “reverse proof”, donde lo que es mate es el fondo y espejo en el frontal
Así como la graduación del nivel de contraste entre ambos, Double cameo, Proof Like etc.

Después hablamos un poco de NGC, PGCS y su manera de gradar monedas, la escala Sheldon de 60 a 70. De 61 o más se considera sin circular.

Ahora voy a comentar algo que me ha sorprendido y que yo desconocía.
O mejor dicho, no le daba la importancia debida.
Estos últimos años se han popularizado y seguro que muchos los habéis visto las condiciones “first strike” de PGCS o “Early releases” de NGC.
Ambas gradan monedas recibidas dentro de los primeros 30 días de acuñación de manera estricta.
Luego hay una condición más: “first day of issue” De NGC y de PGCS.
Aquí se gradan monedas del PRIMER día de acuñación.

Pero...hay diferencia real entre ellas?
Merece la pena pagar premium extra a igualdad de graduación, en este caso ambos ms70 entre early releases y first day of issue?

Dentro video


El inglés del chino es muy incómodo.
La idea es que se vea una moneda al lado de otra.

La diferencia es pasmosa, y se ve a simple vista. Es Curioso como a ojo no sabríamos distinguir un ms69 de un ms70....pero en el caso de este Panda, es notoria la diferencia entre un early release y un first day of issue. 
En cualquier caso, el autor del vídeo comenta que
“Less than 1300 graded as MS70 for first day issue by NGC. This is significant lesser as comparing to 2017 & 2016 first day issue and xx of 30,000 first minted. So it is rare.”

Y la diferencia de precio....está ahí:
89$ Early releases
2018 30 Gram Chinese Silver Panda Coin NGC MS70 ER

119$ First day of issue
2018 NGC MS70 China S10Y Panda - First Day of Issue - Super Nice! | eBay


----------



## esseri (22 Dic 2020)

vaya ,vaya, vaya...atropellados líos internacionales por putas cagarrutas brillantes...quién lo iba a desí, pishaaa. Con lo consensuadas k estamos tóas...hasta pa´matar súbditos...

*Government of Canada Rejects TMAC Sale to Shandong Gold Mining Co., Ltd., by @businesswire*



El fin de este sainete de la perversión mundial...es la ratonera fiat-digital. El momento del divertido "click" , va a ser como juntar las aguas del Mar Rojo con tooooodas las fichas dentro...hacia la válvula de escape de las CBDC , que serán los botes del Titanic oficiales. ( Como un corralito haciendo el pino , con todo diox apiñándose para entrar, en lugar de para salir )







Y la "no oficial", ya sabeis : El único sistema que recrea un ejercicio económico virtual INTEGRAL ( el trueque es un intercambio DIRECTO de bienes y servicios ) al margen de *cualquier autoridad* ( política, religiosa, militar, memocrática, dictatorial, analógica, digital...sólo la RIQUEZA REAL - riqueza, no ninguna clase de"dinero" , ya sea mejor o peor - posibilita intercambios de bienes y servicios en el PROPIO marco de las partes interesadas e independientemente de cualquier tercero, incluído San Satoshi I, filántropo y mártir ...y éso será lo único que bombardee el monopolio monetario castuzo mapeado al nanomilímetro ).

O sea, que a cruzar los dedos para que la créme global respete para la próxima partida las cartas marcadas que su estirpe lleva siglos acumulando en silencio...o probablemente reclamar tu legítima propiedad te convierta en un criminal...en un mundo de frustrados mendigos inmorales . Pero wé...si ya ni somos legítimos propietarios de nuestra salú, como pa´quejarse...





Por cierto...al hamijo Keiser, vendeburras de pro , marrano apóstol de la liberaÇao Satoshiana y disidente controlado de la casa putas fiat como no hay dos , que lleva un decenio regando el bicho y moviendo los cubiletes de colores , se le ve la patita de un subconsciente...demasiado consciente del pelotazo del catalizador fiat más grande jamás diseñado...del que , por supuestón, también toca saltar en marcha, Pepemari...o te quemará la cerillita...

Aquí, condescendiente y yolovalguista como nahide ( sabía que esta cucaracha iba a intentar defenestrar el Gold a machete, como lleva ya años apuntando tacitamente , sólo otra página de su guión ), preparando el terreno para que cuando su niño de zumosol crezca cual Goliat ...haya metal disponible a 2000 boñigas fiat la onza...según las sagradas escrituras y charts chanchulleros del San YipiMorgan ese que tanto dice despreciar. En fin...todo un optimista. 

Coitadinho...




Ven !, Oh, venerado Maximus !...pero con un par de ceros más...y una nieta de la Stéisi en minifalda y edá de merecer, maifrén...  ...k a la vejez, viruelas ! Ké kojonex !!!


----------



## estupeharto (22 Dic 2020)

El batacazo que se va a pegar más de uno, yendo a por kilos de lana a la luna y saliendo trasquilado.
Luego que le den las gracias a los vozdepato de turno


----------



## estupeharto (22 Dic 2020)

Es curioso, pones bitcoin en google, le das a imágenes y... tachán...







Todas las imágenes del bitcoin son monedas de oro.
La imagen que pretenden proyectar es la de que bitcoin es oro.

Los que hablan maravillas (porque han puesto su fé y sus semillas para verlas multiplicarse per se) del bitcoin suele mofarse del oro, pero se utiliza la imagen del oro para representarlo. Vaya! No será tan malo...

Preferiría que utilizaran una imagen propia, unas comparaciones propias, y dejasen de utilizar la imagen y valor del oro para darse piste. Luego no dudan en utilizarlo para ponerse por encima en valor.


Deberían utilizar imágenes más acordes a lo que son y dejarse de manipulación.


----------



## timi (23 Dic 2020)

Buenos días y felices fiestas a todos los metaleros
Como hoy me siento pitoniso , con mi bola de cristal efectúo los siguientes pronósticos , que seguro que sera erróneo , con lo cual podréis citarme en el futuro para escarnio público

La plata creo que para fin de año podría estar sobre los 28 dolares , tocando los 29
La primera quincena de enero podría bajar a 26 altos , y después iniciar una subida que la podría llevar a los 40 dolares para principios de marzo

Toma castaña

Y después de publicar esto es cuando baja a 18


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es curioso, pones bitcoin en google, le das a imágenes y... tachán...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son como los veganos que no hacen sino estar sacando productos con forma de clasiquísimos y deliciosos productos cárnicos. Hasta huesos fake de bambú les hacen


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> Buenos días y felices fiestas a todos los metaleros
> Como hoy me siento pitoniso , con mi bola de cristal efectúo los siguientes pronósticos , que seguro que sera erróneo , con lo cual podréis citarme en el futuro para escarnio público
> 
> La plata creo que para fin de año podría estar sobre los 28 dolares , tocando los 29
> ...



@romanillo , @Depeche


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2020)

Ojo! ...con pinzas, pero atentos a la evolución de ésto.




" While we support the NSFR’s objective to mitigate liquidity failures in the banking system, NSFR does not account for the unallocated balances of precious metals held on balance sheet by LPMCL banks. As a result, the cost involved for LPMCL banks in ensuring the 85% RSF would significantly increase the cost of conducting transactions in the wholesale OTC market, which would be felt by all market participants. This would likely impact the trade volumes we see today and, as an unintended consequence of NSFR, reduce the liquidity within the precious metals market. "


----------



## estupeharto (24 Dic 2020)

Lo que todo el mundo piensa, que los papeles son papeles.
En algún momento dirán que los reyes son los padres, para mayor disgusto de emprendedores, y su castillo se convertirá en la chabola que era.
Por cierto, ¿los bits son bits?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que todo el mundo piensa, que los papeles son papeles.
> En algún momento dirán que los reyes son los padres, para mayor disgusto de emprendedores, y su castillo se convertirá en la chabola que era.
> Por cierto, ¿los bits son bits?



Si el papel es papel el bit deberia ser bit, estan diciendo que eso es solo para especular y que ellos eso lo ven bien pero no lo quieren para si mismos ??


----------



## esseri (24 Dic 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si el papel es papel el bit deberia ser bit, estan diciendo que eso es solo para especular y que ellos eso lo ven bien pero no lo quieren para si mismos ??



Exactamente éso...k no lo admiten como garantía.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Exactamente éso...k no lo admiten como garantía.



La vieja máxima del metalero: Si no lo posees no es tuyo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Crisógono (24 Dic 2020)

*CRY ORO - CRY WOLF*
24 de diciembre de 2020
Por Egon von Greyerz


La mayoría de la gente está familiarizada con la fábula de Esopo *"CRY WOLF"* sobre el niño que gritaba falsamente Cry Wolf con demasiada frecuencia a sus aldeanos cuando no había ningún lobo alrededor. Entonces, cuando un día llegó el lobo y el niño volvió a llorar, nadie le creyó y las consecuencias fueron fatales para el rebaño de ovejas.

Yo (y algunos otros) hemos Cried Gold durante 20 años, pero menos del 0,5% del dinero financiero mundial se invierte en oro, por lo que muy pocos han escuchado nuestro grito.

CRY GOLD – CRY WOLF

Un saludo


----------



## Muttley (24 Dic 2020)

A participantes y lectores,
Pasad una nochebuena con los que queréis.
La salud y que todos estén bien es lo más importante. 
Para lo demás.....?
La seguridad del Oro y la Plata
Un abrazo


----------



## L'omertá (24 Dic 2020)

Igual que el conforero Muttley; os deseo una feliz Navidad.
Que Dios nos de salud. Un abrazo, amigos.


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Por ejemplo, una de las sensaciones que tengo, y aprovecho para ponerla en este mismo post, es acerca de si el bitcoin es una burbuja o no.
> Se oye decir que como lleva 11 años desde que se creó y "dicen que ha muerto" cienes de veces, y sigue y con las revalorizaciones últimas y entrada de otros "actores fuertes", que no puede ser una burbuja.
> Lo cual me lleva a pensar que podría ser una burbuja eterna. Un nuevo tipo de burbuja recurrente. Que se infla y desinfla cada cierto tiempo.



¿De que dependería que BTC sea una burbuja o no?

Tendríamos que ir a la definición de burbuja. Una definición que a mi me gusta especialmente, es la siguiente;

*Una burbuja es la consecuencia de la expansión monetaria ilimitada del fiat, expresada en términos del precio de un activo, que no de su valor, y que no es sostenible en el largo plazo.*

Hay que entender que esta definición es OPERATIVA, pues permite definir un marco de criterios bajo los cuales es posible OBSERVAR y CATALOGAR al activo que se encuentra dentro del proceso de burbuja.

Si seguimos esta definición, debemos entender que el activo en burbuja SIGUE a la expansión monetaria. Lo que significa que las políticas de auges y crashes, seguida de estímulos y rescates del banco central, marcan los tiempos en que se desarrolla, colapsa y vuelve a renacer el activo burbujeado.

Antiguamente las burbujas se desarrollaban con sus propias características y no reaparecían en el tiempo. Los tulipanes fueron y desaparecieron, una vez se reveló que su precio era inadecuado. En la era de la banca central, esto no siempre es así.


Ahora, preguntemosnos que activos siguen a la expansión monetaria reciente, y sufren colapsos cuyo resultado se está resolviendo, por el momento, mediante nuevas rondas de expansión y estímulos. A mi se me ocurren claramente los siguientes:

BOLSA
INMOBILIARIA
MERCADO INTERBANCARIO
DEUDA PÜBLICA
DEUDA CORPORATIVA

Es claro para cualquiera que siga las políticas monetarias recientes, que estos activos reviven con cada nueva ronda de estímulos, y que el colapso que se produce periódicamente en cualquiera o en todos ellos a la vez, es lo que motiva a los bancos centrales a la siguiente ronda de estímulos con el objetivo de evitar su destrucción.

Pensemos...


Pensemos....


¿Esto no se supone que era una burbuja que pinchó en 2007?




¿A cuantos analistas financieros, economistas del blog salmón o ex-directores de FMI oyes que hablen de esta burbuja? Más bien defienden, defendían, que esta gráfica es la normalidad del mercado.


En esta otra gráfica, fíjate en el crash de 2007, terrible verdad, una caida de casi el 50%.




En tiempos esto hubiera supuesto suicidios de directivos caidos desde rascacielos.

En tiempos....


Hoy día, no es ningún problema:

Tras 10 años de "sano crecimiento", ese crash aparece como un simple tropiezo en la gráfica.





Fíjate, arriba a la derecha del todo, el crash del COVíD. En realidad la gráfica no está actualizada del todo, el máximo actual supera el pre-COVID.


Bueno, pues todo esto son burbujas, que duda cabe. Y todas ellas siguen un ciclo de crédito, un ciclo de estímulos de banco central.


Ahora, BTC. No se parece en nada a todo lo que hemos visto hasta ahora. Es cierto que tiene sus fases de burbuja, que responden a un evidente sesgo especulativo. La gente compra BTC porque considera que seguirá subiendo, y que cuando lo haga, podrán vender en ganancia.

Sin embargo, hay una parte fundamental de los tenedores de BTC que no juegan a ese juego. Que creen en el fondo de su corazón, acertadamente o no, que BTC va a formar parte del futuro monetario de la humanidad. Esos holders no venden BTC a los precios actuales, por lo que cada nueva entrada de demanda, BTC va superando los máximos de la burbuja anterior.

BTC no sigue ningún tipo de acomplamiento con las rondas de estímulo de los bancos centrales, sino que sigue sus propias tendencias. Y lo más importante es que, al igual que el oro, está siendo el destino de parte del dinero que busca refugio en la tempestad.



Si en los próximos años BTC se mantiene como refugio de valor, si para cuando llegue el próximo crash, QUE VA A LLEGAR, ocupa un puesto preferente en las tenencias de todos aquellos que quieren evitar ser arrastrados por el terror deflacionario de activos, entonces podremos decir sin genero de dudas que BTC no es una burbuja.

Así que desde mi punto de vista es muy posible que veamos a BTC subir a las estrellas.

Para entonces, el oro y la plata habrán llegado a Plutón.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Dic 2020)

De acuerdo. 
Habría que ver entre esas dos causas, la especulación y la confianza en que será reserva de valor, cuál es el peso de cada una en la situación actual. A mí me da que la especulación.

También hay otros factores a tener en cuenta. 
¿Por qué sube tanto su valor? 
Ese diseño tan loado, en mi opinión va en contra de sí mismo. Derivando lo que pretendía ser una alternativa al fiat controlado y manipulado, a una especie de "obra de arte digital", más que oro digital.
Con un componente especulativo muy elevado.

El tema de la seguridad. 
Que el tema está controlado, que es seguro, etc.
¿Quién asegura que no se pueden inflar de la nada? 
Que no podrán ser "atacados" en algún momento.
Dicen que se replican todos los movimientos pero que son bastantes GB y la mayoría no se los descargan. Entonces ¿cuántas copias de la cadena hay realmente?
¿Cuánto ocupará en el futuro y a qué precio?
¿Al final será "controlado" por unos pocos?
Demasiadas incógnitas y falta de claridad y sobre todo de poder asegurar que todo está ran controlado como "aseguran" que está.

El tema del valor intrínseco (importantísimo)
No lo tiene en sí mismo.
Se pueden crear alternativas.
Al final se convierte en una elección y se desvirtúa su valor. Y al final es el que vale y prevalece.

El tema de legalidad.
Si va en contra del sistema, será útil a las mafias, pero no para quien no lo es y no quiere más problemas.

No hay justificación para esa revalorización.
Creo que ha entrado mucho dinero de la nada, especulación y mafia. Nada sólido.
No saben que hacer. Viene reseteo, pero lleno de incertidumbres.

Entiendo las ganas que hay de tener una moneda libre, segura, fuera del sistema parasitario y controlador. Pero hay que tener claro que por muchas ganas que se tengan eso no asegura que cualquier opción que cumple aparentemente, sea realmente una solución válida.
Veo especulación, deseo y fé, más que la solución que se expone.


----------



## Josebs (25 Dic 2020)

Feliz Navidad para los compañeros metaleros. Mañana hago un pedido


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> De acuerdo.
> Habría que ver entre esas dos causas, la especulación y la confianza en que será reserva de valor, cuál es el peso de cada una en la situación actual. A mí me da que la especulación.
> 
> También hay otros factores a tener en cuenta.
> ...



Dada la situación actual, no se puede saber que aspecto dominará y si BTC será respaldada por el mercado, es decir por una parte significativa de la sociedad, en el largo plazo. En mi opinión existen muchas dudas, pero es una posibilidad real.

Sus problemas objetivos son: que el estado decrete su ilegalidad y que no sea capaz de resolver la escalabilidad manteniendo un nivel aceptable de seguridad.

"Entiendo las ganas que hay de tener una moneda libre, segura, fuera del sistema parasitario y controlador"

Este es el quid de la cuestión. Si llegamos a una sociedad que funcione con un dinero de mercado, no confiscable, ni inflactable, se eliminarán muchos de los males actuales asociados a las políticas keynesianas de expansión del crédito, que producen burbujas, consumismo, eliminación del ahorro, totalitarismo del estado, etc.

De todas formas, el oro y la plata siempre van a tener su hueco en este sistema de mentiras. El BTC aún debe probar su potencial real, y llegar a las masas.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Dic 2020)

Los de arriba me temo que seguirán queriendo dominar. No todo el mundo es igual, pero siempre ha existido y creo que seguirá existiendo esa clase de gente.
Por tanto es muy probable que algo así o bien exista bajo su control o luchen contra él.

No veo un sistema digital que escape de eso y funcione para todos.

Como "contrabando",... habrá que verlo, pero con sus contras también.

Con el oro y la plata tienen un problema, porque no pueden impedir que la gente lo tenga. Y el que tiene un gramo, lo tiene y se acaba el rollo. Lo intercambia cuando quiere por lo que quiere y bye.

Y el problema que le veo a las cristos es que es un fiat más. Te tienes que fiar de lo que dicen y tener confianza en que un buen día no te vas a quedar desplumado. Porque en sí mismo, ese monedero no tiene el valor que dice respaldar.
Hace falta que pase el tiempo, pero el camino que parecía bonito, ya ofrece muchas dudas.
Se está viendo beneficiado por la situación actual y las ganas de beneficio fácil, eso suele acabar mal.


----------



## FranMen (25 Dic 2020)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿De que dependería que BTC sea una burbuja o no?
> 
> Tendríamos que ir a la definición de burbuja. Una definición que a mi me gusta especialmente, es la siguiente;
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, ¿dónde está la verdadera burbuja, en la bolsa o en el fiat? Dicho de otra manera, la subida de la bolsa, ¿no es más que la consecuencia de la producción infinita de dólares? No será que no hay burbuja en la bolsa si no en el fiat. 
Son diferentes y tienen sus consecuencias según la respuesta


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿dónde está la verdadera burbuja, en la bolsa o en el fiat? Dicho de otra manera, la subida de la bolsa, ¿no es más que la consecuencia de la producción infinita de dólares? No será que no hay burbuja en la bolsa si no en el fiat.
> Son diferentes y tienen sus consecuencias según la respuesta



Bueno, yo diría que está en todas partes. Vivimos una burbuja en el fiat ultra expandido y en todos los activos denominados en fiat. El proceso por el que se crea dinero es el mismo que eleva los precios de dichos activos. No es que es que las burbujas sean fenómenos casuales, sino que los bancos centrales en su operativa monetaria inflactan los activos que obtienen como contraparte del estado y las corporaciones.

Por supuesto, una vez iniciado este proceso, es realimentado como todas las burbujas por los ahorradores que se suben al carro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Dic 2020)

Por lo que leido la prueba de fuego del BTC y las otras cristos será un mercado bajista habrá que ver en ese escenario si no hay problemas de liquidez ( creo que la mayor parte de los BTC existentes han sido minados) y si no colapsa como la tipica estafa piramidal.

Puede que efectivamente sobrepase la prueba, cuando le llegue y se convierta en lo que pretende ser. No digo que no. Pero hoy eso aun está por ver. El oro ya viene siendo probado durante 5000 años y ahi esta la reliquia barbara, tan pancha


----------



## timi (25 Dic 2020)

dejo esto

Silver price to shine the brightest in 2021, gold is third most popular asset


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Dic 2020)

Yo el problema que veo al BTC es que en momentos de estrés financiero (pánico comprador o pánico vendedor) no es capaz de procesar suficientes transacciones.

Se supone que hay más de 60 millones de wallets (no quiere decir que haya tantos usuarios ya que una sola persona puede tener varios wallets). Con que un 1% de los wallets quiera hacer una transacción al mismo tiempo serían necesarios 4 días para poder validarlas. Un plazo inaceptable en caso de pánico comprador o vendedor, más aún con la volatilidad que tiene.

Cuantos más inversores haya, tanto más probable que ocurra... En mi opinión, morirá de éxito literalmente ya que es imposible un uso masivo. Si hasta ahora no ha ocurrido es porque no se realizan apenas transacciones, por ahora, la gente los compra y los "holdea". Si ocurriese algún evento financiero grave y mucha gente quisiera comprar o vender a la vez, sólo podrían realizar transacciones quienes paguen la comisión más alta. Quien tenga bastantes BTC los podría liquidar pagando una comisión sustanciosa. Quien tenga poca cantidad posiblemente no pueda liquidarlos ya que la comisión podría superar la cantidad de BTC que poseen.

En caso de pánico financiero, las transacciones superarian fácilmente la cantidad que puede procesar y la mayoría se quedaría sin poder liquidarlos. Es cómo un paraguas que solo funciona cuando hace buen tiempo. Mal invento...

El oro no tiene un protocolo que límite su capacidad para realizar transacciones. En caso de pánico financiero con millones de órdenes de compra o venta, los metales preciosos pueden gestionarlo, BTC no.


----------



## FranMen (26 Dic 2020)

Buenos días, cuidado donde escondéis vuestros lingotes:
Obreros encuentran dos lingotes de oro en una alcantarilla de Bruselas


----------



## MIP (26 Dic 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> Silver price to shine the brightest in 2021, gold is third most popular asset
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 524570



Lastima que sea solo una encuesta de opinión. Por mucho que todos creamos (yo incluido) que la plata lo va a hacer bien en 2021, eso no quiere decir que vaya a ser así. 

Solo toca esperar y ver.


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2020)

Yo me parto la poya con estos estafadores bitcoñeros. El Mojón & co. hasta cerraron y se llevaron "su" hilo cuando se encontraron con disidentes ya con cierto criterio en crypto a los que, claro, les chirriaba su panfleto, cosa que no hizo en burbuja ni el capìtán asteriscos...en fin... 

El asunto trasciende que BTC esté en burbuja o no : En realidad, no sólo es así respecto a BTC , sino que ese modus operandi sacraliza las burbujas como un medio de transferefencia de riqueza y un standard de crecimiento económico , el puto sueño húmedo de Walestrí. BTC está diseñado especificamente para eso. Lo que pintan como un "agujero negro" no es más que un tsunami de capital especulativo en movimiento burbujeando & drenando mercados a la velocidad de la luz, sin tener que, a las buenas o a las malas, intervenir bancas comerciales de paises bananeros para empufar a sus poblaciones con zulitos, obra pública, etc...

Antes de que entrase un fiat minimamente significativo a crypto, BTC se financiaba creando burbujas artificiales en otras cryptos para drenarlas arriba, una vez hinchadas. Los bitcoñeros "libertarios" te decían que el secreto era el HODL !!! ( mientras la inmensa mayoría se ponían las botas a tradear ).

A partir de 2014, Tether entró en acción. Por supuesto, fuera de los sermones evangélicos que os vendían los altruistas libertarios...en un " a mí, que me registren" de libro, pues el chanchullo provenía de un ente externo . Tether...un cagarro sin respaldo mil veces menos valioso que el fiat y que es lo que ha mantenido a BTC en 4 cifras desde ATH 2017...si no, estaría en dos o tres como todas las demás...pero el guión hace mucho que está clarinete y tocaba consolidar standard.

Ahora mismo, en una etapa ya mainstream , todo el capital especulativo mundial le está haciendo la ola a BTC. No hay fondo de inversión , castuzo bankster , ni panfleto coñómico global que se ahorre una puta reverencia. Han descubierto "la mejor reserva de valor de la historia"...todos a la vez y en dos putos meses, fíjate-toi. Por supuesto...sus posiciones están consolidadas , limpias de polvo y paja, infinitamente por debajo de los precios actuales. Entrar ahora - y habiendo tajadón del gordo, sin ninguna duda - es una temeridad que sólo puede hacerse de puntillas...y tampoco os dicen eso. Sólo "fiat caca"..."soveranía finanziera hindibidual" etc etc etc ...


BTC ha nacido, crecido y asaltado el marco fiat global con absoluta permisividad, más allá de 4 pinceladas folclóricas... el paseo en barca regulatorio de este pasado decenio daba para pasmar al más lelo que haya estado en crypto, no me jodas...ejerciendo monetariamente contra el monopolio de los bancos centrales y escaqueándose facilmente de cualquier oficina fiscal castuza, que son lo más mangante e intervencionista que ha parido madre . Pero es que ahora resulta que en medio de la encrucijada de represión de libertades más bestia Y CONSENSUADA jamás conocida tras la adopción global de los sistemas memocraticos confiscatorios de los ultimos siglos, donde no puedes currar, pasear, cuidar tu salud o proteger la pura supervivencia de tus mayores ( mientras la estructura monetaria y banskter global , casualidá casualidosa, se hace el harakiri ) ...cualquier mindundi , un tasquero de Cuenca , un yonki de Boston o una furcia de Kiev, va a tener la revoluÇao en sus manitas , autonomía financiera incluída ...y los reguladores castuzos del timo fiat pasan palabra, impotentes y tal... En fin...

Leo hilos en twiter de lo "inembargables" que son BTC y las cryptos y es para partirte el puto carajo. Cuando cortarían todo en un chasquido de dedos y medio telediario en cuanto quisieran. Metes 20 años de trena a un par de miles de beneficiarios de transfers de un BTC prohibido...y te digo los minoyes que vale mañana a la hora del almuerzo... en fin, es tan ridículo... Por cierto...alguien cree que un traficante de armas o dronjas va a confiar sus transferencias de dinero DIARIAS...miles de ellas...a sistemas de pago "anónimos" "supuestamente" no rastreables...cuando puede estar creando una prueba criminal en cada una de ellas en las principales pantallas policiales del mundo ? En fin...la narrativa de los mundos de yupi de Nakamoto es tan absurda EN LA PRACTICA...

El último paso , tras esta beatificación castuzo-especulativa actual - que, insisto, va a dar un gigapastón a muchísima gente en todo el mundo - será el lanzamiento de las CBDC , las "cryptos" de la casta politicucha global. Ese es el momento clave de toda esta copla. Para entonces, habrá que disponer de reservorios de riqueza idóneos para mirar los toros desde la barrera ( incluso la propiedad privada está cuestionada en la próxima pantalla...con lo que un depósito de valor SECRETO e INDEPENDIENTE DE CUALQUIER COYUNTURA será lo más valioso sobre la tierra desde que el mundo es ídem ). Porque la escabechina empujando hacia esas pasarelas será probablemente la mayor estafa jamás vista por la humanidá.

Hasta entonces...buena suerte. Para quien se haya perdido la fiesta crypto, a mí solo se me ocurre entrar a promediar desde capitales modestisimos...y funcionar a drenajes a corto plazo CONSTANTES hasta que ésto pete. Porque esta milonga tiene un final escrito en piedra como hay un diox, vamos...y las cryptos, BTC inluído, estarán en él sólo si forman parte de ese plan, nada que ver con "adopciones libertarias de los pueblos oprimidos" ni poyas en vinagre, vamos...

No dejeis que os timen : La liberaçao , son los padres. A hacer caja metalera SIN HUELLAS ...y el que se vea fuera de lugar en otras coplas , pues un poco más de paciencia. Por cierto...a quien busca la tan cacareada y defendida "protección de riqueza" no debería representarle mayor esfuerzo...


----------



## estupeharto (26 Dic 2020)

Pon zi


----------



## Porestar (26 Dic 2020)

Muy bien pero hay gente forrándose con esto y a otros se nos ha quedado cara de gilipollas. Casi un 8% hoy.


----------



## Crisógono (26 Dic 2020)

*La psicología del dinero*


Por Alasdair Macleod
Personal de Goldmoney 23 de diciembre de 2020 



*El mundo se encuentra en el umbral de la hiperinflación monetaria con el dólar estadounidense a la cabeza. Los últimos meses de dinero fiduciario están a la vista.

¿Qué los reemplazará, bitcoin u oro?

Este artículo sostiene que la solución final seguramente será que los bancos centrales y los departamentos de tesorería del gobierno retengan su control como emisores de dinero por el único medio a su disposición: desplegando sus reservas de oro para respaldar sus monedas, no como moneda fiduciaria, sino como oro creíble. sustitutos.

Los bancos centrales no poseen bitcoins, lo que efectivamente lo descarta. Pueden probar sus propios equivalentes, las monedas digitales del banco central, pero son simplemente otra forma de dinero fiduciario y también fallarán, suponiendo que haya tiempo suficiente para que se introduzcan. En cualquier caso, el eventual reemplazo del dinero fiduciario debe estar más allá del control del gobierno (que no sea el estado que actúa como administrador monetario, asegurando que las monedas de oro estén siempre disponibles para el intercambio) y lo suficientemente flexible para que sus usuarios establezcan colectivamente la cantidad que actúa como dinero. Un medio de fórmulas como bitcoin no proporciona esta flexibilidad, pero el oro claramente lo hace y ha demostrado su idoneidad en el pasado.* 

Continúa aquí -------> The psychology of money


Un saludo


----------



## esseri (26 Dic 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pon zi



No, no, no...para nada es necesariamente un ponzi...desde luego, no sólo éso...y por supuesto, es un Dinero espléndido ( tal vez más una "estructura económica colectiva" a la que montarse...aunque dificilmente aprovechable sin permiso del establishment , como se afirma con tanta solvencia )...pero de ahí a la excelencia sin mácula de cuentos de caramelo y arcoiris y, sobre todo, independiente en su evolución del fiat y sus élites , k éso es la milonga padre, hay un mundo.

Para "convencidos del establishment y la tutela estatal" - k con el colonavilus por ejemplo, han demostrado ser vergonzosa legión y a unos niveles de indignidá abracadabrantes - ... las aplicaciones crypto van a ser un avance de cojones( aunque para quienes centralicen esa pasta, ni te digo, los malabares son infinitos...y éso es lo malo ). Con las CBDC se van a poner las botas recibiendo borregos...literalmente.








Porestar dijo:


> Muy bien pero hay gente forrándose con esto y a otros se nos ha quedado cara de gilipollas. Casi un 8% hoy.



Ni lo dudes. Pero forrándose tal cual. Estar 50/50 en crypto y metales e ir balancendo cartera desde hace media docena de años te ha podido dar para multiplicar existencias de METAL por dos dígitos sin esfuerzo. Y crypto en precio fiat, por otro tanto. Y eso, sin ser ninguna autoridá en AT ni gaitas. Siempre me he preguntado por la cabezonería de muchos metaleros...creo que no debeis haber hecho bien las cuentas, porque el pelotazo era evidente hace muchisimo y un leve picoteo siquiera no representaba gran riesgo. ( por cierto...el metal, como todos sabemos, también tiene sus pegas y chanchullos premium, que una cosa no quita la otra ).

La copla es que entrar ahora mismo tiene muchísimo riesgo añadido ( hacerlo metodicamente y tirar hasta que pete, yo lo veo muy recomendable...pero sin calentarse, ojo, que la volatilidá te deja en pelotas por años sin despeinarse , vamos ).

Personalmente lo que muy dificilmente haría ( lo hice constantemente en el pasado ) es soltar onzas por crypto...para empezar, porque a estas proporciones, es un puto regalo. Y me refiero al caso de entrar ahora, k la vaina a estas alturas ya no es ir de listillo porque no haya salido mal : lo segundo que te da haber diversificado en esos dos activos es una paz de cojones ( se supone que uno de los dos, pasará a la siguiente pantalla con gran protagonismo - yo insisto en la atención que merecen las CBDC tan denostadas a priori, pa´variar ...y con qué "gancho" las plantean - ). Recordemos k las CBDC sí que ya serán , sin especulaciones, "pasta de la próxima pantalla"...éso es un hecho.



edit- E insisto : Imo, lo k van a reprimir a machete, precisamente porque ésa sí es riqueza anónima e independiente de cualquier sistema...es el Gold. Se supone que 2021 va a ser el sueño húmedo de cualquier outsider monetario y es posible que todo zumbe, ok, todo apunta a ello...pero los metaleros vais a tener ocasión de "militar" y predicar con el ejemplo, sin la menor duda, vamos... Más allá de poner al personal los dientes largos con otras opciones, muchas de ellas , puros espejismos...ultraputear el Gold no es algo descartable , ni mucho menos. De hecho, es claramente lo más probable.


----------



## timi (27 Dic 2020)

Crisógono dijo:


> *La psicología del dinero*
> 
> 
> Por Alasdair Macleod
> ...



gracias , merece la pena, buen articulo

saludos


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Dic 2020)

Crisógono dijo:


> *La psicología del dinero*
> 
> 
> Por Alasdair Macleod
> ...



Esta muy bien el articulo. Me ha gustado mucho como explica la trampa en la que se ha metido la Fed: Segun se vaya deteriorando la balanza de pagos y el dolar vaya perdiendo valor frente otras fiat, al final no les quedará mas remedio que subir los tipos.... Pero eso derrumbará el castillo de naipes. Las deudas se volveran impagables y veremos el colapso de la bolsa y del fiat.




Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josebs (27 Dic 2020)

*Plata. Los motivos por los que triunfará en 2021*


Plata. Los motivos por los que triunfará en 2021


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Dic 2020)

Yo espero los 1400 de Rumanillo....


----------



## L'omertá (27 Dic 2020)

¿Puede alguno explicarme qué pinta Basilea III y el oro?


----------



## Dadaria (27 Dic 2020)

Ya veremos, porque Basilea III se acordó implementarlo entre 2013 y 2015 allá por 2010 y de momento llevamos ya varios retrasos (de momento se iniciaría a partir del 1 de enero de 2022, y se implementaría en un plazo de 5 años). Hasta que no se haya materializado no me esperaría nada.



L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Puede alguno explicarme qué pinta Basilea III y el oro?



El oro pasa a considerarse activo Tier 1 por lo que cualquier banco tendrá que tener un mínimo de oro físico entre sus activos (creo recordar).


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Dic 2020)

Interesante. A ver si me he enterado bien:
A partir del 1 de enero de 2022 a los vendedores en papel se les obligará a tener en fisico un 85% de lo que vendan.

Actualmente los largos no poseen el dinero de la compra y los cortos no poseen el oro para su entrega. Simplemente renegocian los contratos vencidos de oro inexistente.

Con la nueva ley los largos deberan vender su posición (esto no he entendido porque) y los cortos a recomprar la suya, pero los cortos aguantarán lo que puedan para beneficiarse de la bajada de precio que causaran los largos.

En resumen veremos una bajada de precios seguida de fortísimo rebote. 


Hay alguna cosa que se me escapa pero cre que eso es lo basico

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## borgar (27 Dic 2020)

Me apuesto un café con todo aquel que quiera a que Basilea III no entra en vigor el 1 de enero de 2022. Es imposible... aunque esta vez den la posibilidad de cumplir con esta norma durante 5 años.

Estamos a una lucha economica a nivel mundial y, haciendo un paralelismo con la guerra, es como si de repente aquellos que van perdiendo eligiesen utilizar balas de goma.

Basilea III se intentó implementar en 2013, 2015 y 2019. Antes de llegar a todas y cada una de esas fechas los bancos ya dijeron que "necesitaban más tiempo" para adaptarse "más poco a poco".

Implementar basilea III supone aceptar que el sistema financiero occidental esta quebrado. 

Y no creo que haya cola para anunciar esta noticia.


----------



## L'omertá (27 Dic 2020)

Bueno, ¿y que pasa si en ese escenario nadie quiere vender su físico? (nadie o una gran parte) (sigo) si ese escenario se diera, con una caida brusca del metal que sabríamos rebotaría con más fuerza, iríamos como locos a comprar más físico antes de rebote ¿no?
Y otra cosa que no entiendo es que si por cada onza física hay 100 papeles de oro y obligan a cubrir cada papel emitido con una onza, en teoría, yo entiendo que tendría que dispararse el precio no bajar.

Bueno, pero claro el tenedor de papeles siempre puede venderlos para no obligarse a cubrirlo con metal.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Dic 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ya veremos, porque Basilea III se acordó implementarlo entre 2013 y 2015 allá por 2010 y de momento llevamos ya varios retrasos (de momento se iniciaría a partir del 1 de enero de 2022, y se implementaría en un plazo de 5 años). Hasta que no se haya materializado no me esperaría nada.
> 
> 
> 
> El oro pasa a considerarse activo Tier 1 por lo que cualquier banco tendrá que tener un mínimo de oro físico entre sus activos (creo recordar).




Ayer vi un documental antiguo creo que de la anterior crisis, cuando compraban oro de 18kt en 26 euros en los compro oro y sacaron compro oro hasta de debajo de las piedras, decian en el documental que solo en mi provincia pasaron de 3 a 96 en semanas.

Decia una extranjera que se dedicaba a esto y que trabajaba en algun sitio de estos potentes que la unica manera de coger mucho oro era coger el que ya habia, osea esquilmar a la poblacion en periodos de crisis.

Podeis buscarlo, es que ni me acuerdo como se llama pero seguro es facil encontrarlo por internet.

Decian que parte de las reservas de España las tenian los particulares y que era buena manera de sacarlo, salia una oficina en la que he estado yo en persona, era donde empece a comprar en mis comienzos, decian que compraban,mandaban a fundir, mandaban en lingotes de 18kt y que luego se mandaban fuera de españa esos lingotes de 1kg de 18kt.

Si quieren hacer todo lo que estais diciendo pienso que van a seguir sacando el oro a los particulares mediante ruina y crisis, van a sacar hasta el oro de las alianzas como puede verse en ese documental, viendo el documental se hace uno la idea de lo que se esta buscando.

Esta vez no hace falta poner bandos de obligar a entregar oro, es mucho mas efectivo que la gente lo entregue de propia voluntad por que no puedan hacer otra cosa.

Podeis buscarlo, es que estaba ya medio dormido y ni me fije en el canal en el que lo echaban, era un canal de estos secundarios.


----------



## Muttley (27 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Bueno, ¿y que pasa si en ese escenario nadie quiere vender su físico? (nadie o una gran parte) (sigo) si ese escenario se diera, con una caida brusca del metal que sabríamos rebotaría con más fuerza, iríamos como locos a comprar más físico antes de rebote ¿no?
> Y otra cosa que no entiendo es que si por cada onza física hay 100 papeles de oro y obligan a cubrir cada papel emitido con una onza, en teoría, yo entiendo que tendría que dispararse el precio no bajar.
> 
> Bueno, pero claro el tenedor de papeles siempre puede venderlos para no obligarse a cubrirlo con metal.



El problema de las contradicciones que mencionas es que hay que distinguir entre papel (precio spot del mercado de futuros) y precio de metal real en una transacción (Precio al que yo compro una moneda o lingote al vecino).
El precio de metal real lo marca las transacciones con contraparte en físico. Es decir, yo compro una moneda en el foro y pago al compañero esperando recibir la moneda real y tenerla en la mano.

El papel lo aguanta todo.
El spot puede bajar a los infiernos porque es papel. Es un contrato que se renegocia una y otra vez. Y el oro subir en transacciones reales haciendo lo contrario del spot. Porque l moneda o el lingote es real. No es contraparte de nadie. Una moneda en tu mano no obliga a cumplir a nadie nada. Es tuya. Simplemente. Un contrato de futuros obliga pagar a un precio en un plazo determinado. Y si no es así? Y si decido no pagar? Y si no puedo entregar el subyacente? Cuanto más incertidumbre haya....más bajará el precio del papel. Porque nadie querrá tener un papel con dudas y todo el mundo querrá tener oro o plata física en su mano.
Por eso uno subirá y otro bajará.

Como vimos en Marzo, el precio mínimo de la onza de plata fue de 16 euros con el spot a 11$
Da igual lo que diga el papel. El físico manda.

Esta descompensación solo se reajustará cuando cada contrato cubra onzas reales.
En la traducción bancaria, cuando haya un coeficiente de caja 100%, es decir, cuando los bancos solo negocien y presten el dinero que exista en sus balances.
No uno generado de la nada en un asiento contable.


----------



## Pintxen (28 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Esta descompensación solo se reajustará cuando cada contrato cubra onzas reales.
> En la traducción bancaria, cuando haya un coeficiente de caja 100%, es decir, cuando los bancos solo negocien y presten el dinero que exista en sus balances.
> No uno generado de la nada en un asiento contable.



Cosa que nunca ocurrirá.
Es curioso pero la gente de a pié no sabe lo de la reserva fraccionaria de los bancos, yo cuando se lo cuento a alguien cercano o bien no me creen o ponen cara de poker.


----------



## esseri (28 Dic 2020)

La chicha siempre está en las bajadas...no en las folclóricas subidas.

Se anuncian controles severos sobre las stable coins. Porsupuestón, las k pasen la criba regulatoria se reorientarán a las CBDC inminentes...aunque sean un truño inflacionario del quinto carajo k te obliguen a apechugar en primera persona con las orgías politicuchas más delirantes...y éso, más allá de la fiscalización automática una vez desaparecido el Tether infinito y anónimo, k ha sido , CON PERMISO, pura jauja. ( sep,sep, bitcoñeros, k ya me lo sé  : " Tether no es BTC y el valor intrínseco de éste es puritito néctar monetarius , gracias al esperma inkorrúto de San Satoshi"  )

La pregunta , más que nada para Horeros impacientes k no son totalmente conscientes del valor añadido de lo k compran , es : Dispondrán las cryptos de metal físico ANÓNIMO , la única EXPRESIÓN - no "representación" - REAL de riqueza 100% privada y autónoma , para escaquearse del mercado bajista k suceda a este fiestón de "riqueza infinita al alcance de cualquier waltrapas" ?

La ratonera gore va a ser de puto "vídeo de primera"... ni "La matanza de Texas", vamos. Dale un añito o dos, a lo sumo.

Ahí, FreeGold cantará en Fa menor a pecho abierto ...quiera la castuza o no...y k salga el chart por Antequera.

Coñomía de margarita...y tal : Lo tienes / no lo tienes. 

A k es simple ?


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Dic 2020)

Que pesados son los bitcoñeros. O sea, gente q literalmente cambia euros ganados con sudor (o sudor de sus padres) por THETER (lol) nos viene a dar lecciones de inversiones. Idos a cagar al río. El día que cambiéis cifras con 3 ceros de THETER por euros venís a sacar pecho. Mientras tanto os podéis ir a cagar al río.


----------



## Pintxen (29 Dic 2020)

L'omertá dijo:


> Bueno, ¿y que pasa si en ese escenario nadie quiere vender su físico? (nadie o una gran parte) (sigo) si ese escenario se diera, con una caida brusca del metal que sabríamos rebotaría con más fuerza, iríamos como locos a comprar más físico antes de rebote ¿no?
> Y otra cosa que no entiendo es que si por cada onza física hay 100 papeles de oro y obligan a cubrir cada papel emitido con una onza, en teoría, yo entiendo que tendría que dispararse el precio no bajar.
> 
> Bueno, pero claro el tenedor de papeles siempre puede venderlos para no obligarse a cubrirlo con metal.



Tiene toda la lógica, solo hay un problema: cuando el tenedor de papeles quiera venderlos todos de golpe no podrá, ya que nadie querrá tener papel sino su equivalente en oro. Entonces el valor de esos papeles será cero.


----------



## esseri (29 Dic 2020)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Que pesados son los bitcoñeros. O sea, gente q literalmente cambia euros ganados con sudor (o sudor de sus padres) por THETER (lol) nos viene a dar lecciones de inversiones. Idos a cagar al río. El día que cambiéis cifras con 3 ceros de THETER por euros venís a sacar pecho. Mientras tanto os podéis ir a cagar al río.



Te aseguro k mucha gente en el foro ha cambiado tres ceros y muchos más de Tethers por euros. Y repetidamente, no dos ni cuatro veces. Con eso te podría pintar la cara practicamente cualquiera familiarizado con crypto k lleve unos añitos.

El problema no está ahí.


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Dic 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Te aseguro k mucha gente en el foro ha cambiado tres ceros y muchos más de Tethers por euros. Y repetidamente, no dos ni cuatro veces. Con eso te podría pintar la cara practicamente cualquiera familiarizado con crypto k lleve unos añitos.
> 
> El problema no está ahí.



El amigo de un amigo?


----------



## TomBolillo (31 Dic 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo espero los 1400 de Rumanillo....



A esto venía yo. @romanillo una vez más no das una chaval. Hoy es 31 de diciembre y el oro lo tenemos a casi 1900$ y la plata a casi 27$. Algo lejos de esos 1400 y 18 respectivamente. Tu amigo Depeche vio el percal recogió el chiringuito y hasta luego Lucas. Tú sin embargo andas calladito como una buena profesional de las que cobran a pie de cama...


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A esto venía yo. @romanillo una vez más no das una chaval. Hoy es 31 de diciembre y el oro lo tenemos a casi 1900$ y la plata a casi 27$. Algo lejos de esos 1400 y 18 respectivamente. Tú amigo Depeche vio el percal recogió el chiringuito y hasta luego Lucas. Tú sin embargo andas calladito como una buena profesional de las que cobran a pie de cama...



No dieron ni una ninguno de los dos, @romanillo @Depeche veremos a ver el 2021 a donde os lleva


----------



## Gusman (31 Dic 2020)

2021 tu da mun!! Oro? Plata? bitcoin? O miseria? Veremos....
Coged fuerzas esta noche, que comienza el baile y va a ser largo:

Prima de riesgo de España 2020


----------



## sdPrincBurb (31 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> 2021 tu da mun!! Oro? Plata? bitcoin? O miseria? Veremos....
> Coged fuerzas esta noche, que comienza el baile y va a ser largo:
> 
> Prima de riesgo de España 2020



Yo diría que tu da mun ya esta BTC en casi 30k. Surrealista. Y no parece que quiera parar. A ver los metales...


----------



## Fukuoka San (31 Dic 2020)

Www.gold.de

Comparador de precios de las tiendas alemanas. Si alguien lo ha usado y comprado, que de su opinión.


----------



## nedantes (31 Dic 2020)

Yo la he usado y sin problema, cerciórate del precio entrando en cada tienda

Para tiendas nacionales:
La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión.
Currazo por un compañero del foro

QUOTE="Fukuoka San, post: 32993315, member: 170683"]
Www.gold.de

Comparador de precios de las tiendas alemanas. Si alguien lo ha usado y comprado, que de su opinión.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fukuoka San (31 Dic 2020)

Ayer, un listo de una joyería, me quería cobrar 1700€ por un Krügerrand de onza


----------



## Fukuoka San (31 Dic 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> a tiendas nacionales:
> La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión.
> Currazo por un compañero del foro



Cojonudo, gracias.


----------



## FranMen (31 Dic 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> 2021 tu da mun!! Oro? Plata? bitcoin? O miseria? Veremos....
> Coged fuerzas esta noche, que comienza el baile y va a ser largo:
> 
> Prima de riesgo de España 2020



De 60 a 460 de golpe ¿por?


----------



## Fukuoka San (31 Dic 2020)

nedantes dijo:


> Para tiendas nacionales:
> La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión.
> Currazo por un compañero del foro



Una sugerencia. Molaría qué se pudieran comparar las monedas entre sí, para ver cual de todas es la más barata en cada momento.

Editado. Veo que en "mejor premium" ya lo hace.


----------



## nedantes (31 Dic 2020)

Aquí tienes el hilo del creador @lvdo 
Estoy terminando un buscador web de metales preciosos




Fukuoka San dijo:


> Una sugerencia. Molaría qué se pudieran comparar las monedas entre sí, para ver cual de todas es la más barata en cada momento.


----------



## lvdo (31 Dic 2020)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ayer, un listo de una joyería, me quería cobrar 1700€ por un Krügerrand de onza



Nada, casi a spot jajajaja



Fukuoka San dijo:


> Una sugerencia. Molaría qué se pudieran comparar las monedas entre sí, para ver cual de todas es la más barata en cada momento.
> 
> Editado. Veo que en "mejor premium" ya lo hace.



Si quieres buscar el mejor precio para un Krugerrand por ejemplo, ve al menú Monedas->Monedas de oro->Krugerrand y pincha en 'Cómpralo aquí'.

Voy a poner también la opción de buscar manualmente entre todas las monedas escribiendo su nombre en cuanto solvente unos problemas que han surgido con el ordenamiento.

Un saludo y feliz año!


----------



## borgar (31 Dic 2020)

FranMen dijo:


> De 60 a 460 de golpe ¿por?



Porque "Alguien" lo ha decidido así.

Recuerdas cuando solbes vendió el oro, lo mucho que se "tranquilizó" la prima de riesgo?

Son las formas sutiles de chantaje de hoy en día sin necesidad de entrar en guerra o amenazas directas.

Y lo cierto es que nuestra clase política les ha entregado nuestras cabezas en bandeja de plata. Ha sido un camino de 40 años.

España está en el vagón de cola mundial en cuanto a soberanía. Otros deciden por nosotros desde hace mucho tiempo.

Algunos dirán: preferimos ser lacayos mientras seamos "primer mundo".

A la larga, ni lo uno ni lo otro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Dic 2020)

borgar dijo:


> Porque "Alguien" lo ha decidido así.
> 
> Recuerdas cuando solbes vendió el oro, lo mucho que se "tranquilizó" la prima de riesgo?
> 
> ...



Debia haber algun error yo veo 62

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (31 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Debia haber algun error yo veo 62
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Tienes razón, lo primero que pensé es que era noticia del 28, miré varias páginas para contrastar y en todas 6** el 31 , ahora en las mismas 64.


----------



## Tichy (31 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A esto venía yo. @romanillo una vez más no das una chaval. Hoy es 31 de diciembre y el oro lo tenemos a casi 1900$ y la plata a casi 27$. Algo lejos de esos 1400 y 18 respectivamente. Tu amigo Depeche vio el percal recogió el chiringuito y hasta luego Lucas. Tú sin embargo andas calladito como una buena profesional de las que cobran a pie de cama...



Cerca del cierre rozando los 1900$, en euros a puntito de los 50 €/g. La plata no tan fuerte, pero bien.

Parece que si el ínclito analista de la señorita Pepis quiere reponer lo que malvendió en mínimos va a tener que seguir esperando o rascarse el bolsillo.


----------



## esseri (31 Dic 2020)

Post dedicado al hamijo Mutley. Wen hilo 2020 ! 

------------------------------------------------------

En fin...k la Judy está parlanchina hoy y tal... 

Japi 2021 ???


----------



## PLACOINS (1 Ene 2021)

Para todos los compañeros que formamos parte de este gran grupo . Desearos un Feliz Año Nuevo , cargado sobre todo de salud y bienestar. Un saludo


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz año metaleros!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tristezadeclon (1 Ene 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Para todos los compañeros que formamos parte de este gran grupo . Desearos un Feliz Año Nuevo , *cargado sobre todo de salud* y bienestar. Un saludo



y de metales, por si acaso


----------



## Daviot (1 Ene 2021)

Yo para felicitaros el año os pongo un poco de marcha.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ene 2021)

Felicidades a los poseedores de Bitcoin....los demas a verlas venir y a montarnos películas de Ciencia- Ficción, con más Ficción que Ciencia.....


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Felicidades a los poseedores de Bitcoin....los demas a verlas venir y a montarnos películas de Ciencia- Ficción, con más Ficción que Ciencia.....


----------



## MIP (1 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Felicidades a los poseedores de Bitcoin....los demas a verlas venir y a montarnos películas de Ciencia- Ficción, con más Ficción que Ciencia.....



Yo tengo un pie en los dos campos, y no descarto que la plata se marque un “bitcoin” en 2021 o 2022. 

Incluso se pueden hacer jugadas interesantes pasando ocasionalmente de un campo al otro.


----------



## L'omertá (1 Ene 2021)

Coño;
El Año Nuevo Chino 2021 será la fiesta del Buey de Metal.
¿De qué metal?


----------



## Dadaria (1 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Yo tengo un pie en los dos campos, y no descarto que la plata se marque un “bitcoin” en 2021 o 2022.
> 
> Incluso se pueden hacer jugadas interesantes pasando ocasionalmente de un campo al otro.



De darse ese escenario, ¿Qué precio crees que podría alcanzar la plata?


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Coño;
> El Año Nuevo Chino 2021 será la fiesta del Buey de Metal.
> ¿De qué metal?



Será en Febrero...


----------



## Haiss (1 Ene 2021)

Esta claro que el que quiera arriesgar lo mejor es bitcoin, o te forras o te arruinas. Es un valor especulativo brutal. Yo estoy maravillado, como la gente compra bits por ingentes cantidades de dinero.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Ene 2021)

Por ver un punto de vista contrario al nuestro

BTC-ETH-IOTA 2020 state of the art

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (1 Ene 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> De darse ese escenario, ¿Qué precio crees que podría alcanzar la plata?



Gran pregunta, la gente tiene un fuerte anclaje psicológico con los $45-$50 porque son los maximos de los 80 y de 2011, pero yo creo que en un entorno inflacionario los puede cruzar limpiamente y en tal caso plantarse en tres cifras.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Gran pregunta, la gente tiene un fuerte anclaje psicológico con los $45-$50 porque son los maximos de los 80 y de 2011, pero yo creo que en un entorno inflacionario los puede cruzar limpiamente y en tal caso plantarse en tres cifras.



Lo que es surrealista es que este a mitad del máximo de los 80, surrealista. Mas manipulado imposible..


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Por ver un punto de vista contrario al nuestro
> 
> BTC-ETH-IOTA 2020 state of the art
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



siempre me ha chocado que la forma mas extendida de representar físicamente un bitcoin , sea una moneda dorada
En este caso , me choca que una persona que muestra x conocimientos del btc , los exprese en una pizarra de tiza
Pero vamos , que mi comentario no le quita ni le da razón al sr. El tiempo se lo dará o le quitara razón


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2021)

dejo esto


----------



## L'omertá (1 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto



¿Resumen para los que no dominamos el idioma de Shakespeare?


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Resumen para los que no dominamos el idioma de Shakespeare?



Puedes seleccionar subtítulos. Te servirá para aprender inglés. Lo oyes y lo lees en inglés.
Con un poco de práctica vas aprendiendo y al final lo pillas todo.
Si lo prefieres, puedes seleccionar los subtítulos en español. La traducción está bastante bien.
La mayoría de los videos tienen esas opciones. Éste las tiene


----------



## timi (1 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Resumen para los que no dominamos el idioma de Shakespeare?



A grandes rasgos , el virus es la excusa , inflaciones altas en el camino , seguramente hiperinflación. Viento de cola para los metales. Si nos posicionamos correctamente , podremos mantener la riqueza personal , que no será poco con la que nos caerá encima.

Cristos podrían ser otra salida , pero personalmente no me convencen


----------



## romanillo (2 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> No dieron ni una ninguno de los dos, @romanillo @Depeche veremos a ver el 2021 a donde os lleva




Yo voy a largo, mis predicciones se harán realidad pronto, pero como sabéis el tiempo es abstracto.


----------



## romanillo (2 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo , @Depeche




@Depeche ni esta ni se le espera dicen por estos lares.


----------



## romanillo (2 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A esto venía yo. @romanillo una vez más no das una chaval. Hoy es 31 de diciembre y el oro lo tenemos a casi 1900$ y la plata a casi 27$. Algo lejos de esos 1400 y 18 respectivamente. Tu amigo Depeche vio el percal recogió el chiringuito y hasta luego Lucas. Tú sin embargo andas calladito como una buena profesional de las que cobran a pie de cama...




Dame vidilla que en estas fechas estoy muy liado, no tengo tiempo ni para el cafe, cuando quiero darme cuenta de que se me ha pasado la hora ya ni me lo tomo para poder dormir algo de noche.

Mi cabeza ahora mismo es un puzle me protejo yo mismo olvidándome de todo, también de vosotros, si no acabaría loco.

Tengo el escritorio lleno de notas de gente a la que tengo que llamar para felicitaciones o por compromisos, de cosas que tengo que hacer, de citas que tengo, son las peores fechas para mi de trabajo.


----------



## Gusman (2 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Dame vidilla que en estas fechas estoy muy liado, no tengo tiempo ni para el cafe, cuando quiero darme cuenta de que se me ha pasado la hora ya ni me lo tomo para poder dormir algo de noche.
> 
> Mi cabeza ahora mismo es un puzle me protejo yo mismo olvidándome de todo, también de vosotros, si no acabaría loco.
> 
> Tengo el escritorio lleno de notas de gente a la que tengo que llamar para felicitaciones o por compromisos, de cosas que tengo que hacer, de citas que tengo, son las peores fechas para mi de trabajo.



Eres camello?


----------



## Haiss (2 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Yo voy a largo, mis predicciones se harán realidad pronto, pero como sabéis el tiempo es abstracto.



Anda deja de hacer el ridiculo amigo, si es que uno ya no sabe cuando parar.


----------



## Tolagu (2 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Dame vidilla que en estas fechas estoy muy liado, no tengo tiempo ni para el cafe, cuando quiero darme cuenta de que se me ha pasado la hora ya ni me lo tomo para poder dormir algo de noche.
> 
> Mi cabeza ahora mismo es un puzle me protejo yo mismo olvidándome de todo, también de vosotros, si no acabaría loco.
> 
> Tengo el escritorio lleno de notas de gente a la que tengo que llamar para felicitaciones o por compromisos, de cosas que tengo que hacer, de citas que tengo, son las peores fechas para mi de trabajo.



No te preocupes. Hay medicación para lo tuyo, aunque es complicado. Los desdobles de personalidad se mitigan con un buen internamiento, psicoterapia y con buenos neurolépticos.

Ánimo machote.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2021)

Siento que los CM's esten en deascuerdo conmigo....entiendo que se ganan la vida ( Yo NO) con esto y deben defender lo suyo pero el oro ha tardado 5000 años en llegar a los 2000 $ cosa que el Bitcoin ha pulverizado en 5 años llegando a casi 30000 $.....que sí que el oro tiene potencial siempre que haya Inflación, cosa que ocurre cada 100 años o asi tipo República de Weimar....que pasen una buena tarde....


----------



## ElMayoL (2 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Siento que los CM's esten en deascuerdo conmigo....entiendo que se ganan la vida ( Yo NO) con esto y deben defender lo suyo pero el oro ha tardado 5000 años en llegar a los 2000 $ cosa que el Bitcoin ha pulverizado en 5 años llegando a casi 30000 $.....que sí que el oro tiene potencial siempre que haya Inflación, cosa que ocurre cada 100 años o asi tipo República de Weimar....que pasen una buena tarde....



Cuando el BTC sea un mal recuerdo, el oro seguirá ahí. Y eso es algo insuperable para el oro.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Siento que los CM's esten en deascuerdo conmigo....entiendo que se ganan la vida ( Yo NO) con esto y deben defender lo suyo pero el oro ha tardado 5000 años en llegar a los 2000 $ cosa que el Bitcoin ha pulverizado en 5 años llegando a casi 30000 $.....que sí que el oro tiene potencial siempre que haya Inflación, cosa que ocurre cada 100 años o asi tipo República de Weimar....que pasen una buena tarde....



¿Y cómo lo comparas?
¿1 btc vs 1 Oz? ¿Por qué no vs 1 kg?
¿Razón o argumento?

No tiene sentido, son cosas diferentes.

Esto es como si un equipo gana la champiñon y dice que es el mejor de la historia.

Precisamente, de lo que tiene más pinta que de otra cosa es de activo inflado.
Los que meten pasta se la están dando a los inversores anteriores.
Ya iremos viendo a medida que pase el tiempo. Estoy muy tranquilo con no tener ni cristos ni telas. Cuando pinche a llorar.


----------



## timi (2 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Siento que los CM's esten en deascuerdo conmigo....entiendo que se ganan la vida ( Yo NO) con esto y deben defender lo suyo pero el oro ha tardado 5000 años en llegar a los 2000 $ cosa que el Bitcoin ha pulverizado en 5 años llegando a casi 30000 $.....que sí que el oro tiene potencial siempre que haya Inflación, cosa que ocurre cada 100 años o asi tipo República de Weimar....que pasen una buena tarde....



5000 años en llegar a 2000$??? 
no tenia ni pi de que el dolar lleva 5000 años existiendo , siempre pensé que que el oro no se movía y eran las monedas que van existiendo y colapsando a su alrededor. Porque , es la tierra que gira al rededor del sol o es el sol el que gira al rededor de la tierra?

En el 1636 , algunas personas de los países bajos fardaban de lo ricos que eran comprando bulbos de tulipán y se reían de los que no entraban. En 5 años por un bulbo de tulipán se pagaba 6000 florines , cuando el sueldo medio anual era de unos 100 florines. Vendían oro para comprar plantas porque el oro era una perdida de tiempo. En tic toc , salían videos de holandeses explicando lo fácil que era hacerse rico con tulipanes,,,, perdón , eso no , perdón. En 1637 algo cambio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Ene 2021)

Y si...

Bueno primero confesaros que he metido el equivalente a una onza en cristos. 
Más que nada por conocer un poco el tema y no verlo todo desde afuera. Asumo que he entrado en máximos y corregirá fuerte...si eso pasa a lo mejor meto el equivalente a otra onza

En segundo lugar comentaros que sigo siendo bastante exceptico con las criptos, y que creo que esto es una partida de ajedrez en que las elites buscan volver a un régimen semifeudal en el que muy pocos concentren casi la totalidad de la riqueza y los medios de producciòn . A cambio RBU, marjuana a buen precio y sumisión.

Es importante ver que estamos en una partida de ajedrez en el que se esta jugando la mayor tranferencia de riqueza de la historia. Cada pieza cuenta, cada vez que la M2 aumenta un 25% pasamos a ser un 25% más pobres, nos han comido un caballo, pero la partida no la gana quien mas piezas coma, sino el que de el jaquemate al Rey... Y el Rey es el oro.

Si las élites hubieran ideado un plan para desencadenar una crisis brutal planetaria y que aun así el precio del oro estuviera aun asequible para poder seguir acumulando no lo podrian haber hecho mejor: Crear un "falso oro" que quite presión al oro de verdad lo que permite seguir rebañando a bajo coste mientras otros activos se hichan.

Volviendo al ajedrez es como cuando estás inmerso en una jugada de ataque, encelado en comerte una pieza y no ves que el rival está a dos jugadas de meterte su Reina apoyada por el alfil hasta el corvejón.

La lección de XRP : Riple XRP ha sido una Cripto muy popular pero ahora la SEC americana dice que no cumple unos requisitos minimos y la están deslistando de las webs de cryptos (donde las compras y vendes), el resultado es que ha perdido casi todo su valor y es probable que desaparezca.

No hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que el valor de cualquier Crypto depende de lo que diga el político de turno, y es más que probable que muchas Altcoin vayan desaperiendo los proximos años en beneficio de BTC y ETH...

La pregunta es ...y a las grandes como BTC y ETH también las puede pasar? Muchos dicen que no. Que no es posible por no se que motivos técnicos que se me escapan...pero viendo lo que apasado con XRP por un simple aviso de la SEC tengo mis dudas.

Creo que el poder tiene mil formas de cortar a BTC cuando quiera... Y querra cuando haga sus propias Cryptos oficiales y entren en directa competición con el BTC. 

Cuando llegue ese momento y por ejemplo se prohiba la convertibilidad del criptodolar con el BTC, el valor del BTC lo fijará a voluntad la élite. Jaquemate.

En ese momento todo el mundo volverá la vista hacia el oro... Pero ya no habra disponible...mientras el BTC subia a unas virtuales alturas inimaginables la élite compraba onzas por poco más de 2000 euros. El Rey ha caido. Jaquemate


Y como consejo ajedricístico al oro hay que ponerlo a buen recaudo en una jugada ultradefensiva tipo fianchetto con enroque y aguantar hasta el puñetero reset. El que tenga a su Rey vivo y coleando gana la partida


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2021)

Señores, no maten al mensajero....la oz. oro esta igual de precio que en 2011....


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Y si...
> 
> Bueno primero confesaros que he metido el equivalente a una onza en cristos.
> Más que nada por conocer un poco el tema y no verlo todo desde afuera. Asumo que he entrado en máximos y corregirá fuerte...si eso pasa a lo mejor meto el equivalente a otra onza
> ...



Cuando vayan a por Tether, BTC lo va a sufrir y ese dinero irá a XRP, que ya tendrá claridad regulatoria como criptomoneda, y no security. Es todo un teatro. Yo sigo comprando XRP, y si hermana pequeña XLM. No aconsejo, digo lo que yo hago. También estoy esperando mis XFLR del Airdrop de XRP para este año.

Hay miedo, pánico, sangre y es cuando hay que aprovecharse.

P.D: siempre invertir lo que a uno no le importa perder. Esto es pura especulación.


----------



## Tichy (3 Ene 2021)

En todas las estafas piramidales que en el mundo han sido, hay mucha gente que ha ganado mucho dinero, no solo los organizadores primarios, aunque éstos sean los que más se han forrado.
Eso sí, para que los secundarios ganen, es imprescindible el proselitismo activo para aumentar la masa de novatos que inyecten pasta al sistema. 
Lo estamos viendo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y cómo lo comparas?
> ¿1 btc vs 1 Oz? ¿Por qué no vs 1 kg?
> ¿Razón o argumento?
> 
> ...



Resumiendo, precio en oro. Obsérvese que la plata es una commodity y el oro también, y eso no es bueno para su uso como dinero duro, en mi opinión.


----------



## MIP (3 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Resumiendo, precio en oro. Obsérvese que la plata es una commodity y el oro también, y eso no es bueno para su uso como dinero duro, en mi opinión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 531514



Al contrario, es bueno, porque el día en que se necesite plata para componentes eléctricos o electrónicos, baterías, placas solares, etc... y no haya, le puede pasar como al paladio. 

El componente monetario de los MPs esta ahí independientemente del componente industrial, pero al revés si puede pasar, que el segundo se pueda ver afectado por un aumento del primero.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Al contrario, es bueno, porque el día en que se necesite plata para componentes eléctricos o electrónicos, baterías, placas solares, etc... y no haya, le puede pasar como al paladio.
> 
> El componente monetario de los MPs esta ahí independientemente del componente industrial, pero al revés si puede pasar, que el segundo se pueda ver afectado por un aumento del primero.



Cuando haya demanda industrial, subirá el precio, a no ser que se pongan a minar como locos, que es lo lógico.

El mejor dinero duro no puede tener uso industrial (commodity), porque eso le da una volatilidad al precio que no es deseable para su uso como dinero duro. Los MPs no son para ganar Fiat, sino para no perder poder adquisitivo.

Cuando suben es mala señal (inflación), ya que el Fiat que no tienes en MPs, está perdiendo valor en el mismo porcentaje que suben, pero eso no se quiere ver, y seguramente, se suele tener más Fiat que MPs...

El 21% de los dólares existentes, se creó del aire desde Marzo, haz cuentas de la inflación real que vamos a tener en breves.

Aunque hay gente que dice, que 2022 marcará el comienzo de la mayor expansión económica de la humanidad. Los motivos, no los explica.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Resumiendo, precio en oro. Obsérvese que la plata es una commodity y el oro también, y eso no es bueno para su uso como dinero duro, en mi opinión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 531514



Porqué el oro no se comporta como el resto de materias primas?

Porqué la plata ha subido de precio pese a haberse reducido su demanda industrial este año?

Porqué las burbujas suelen acabar cuando entran nuevos inversores convencidos de que hay un cambio de paradigma?

Porqué es el precio de las criptos el principal argumento para justificar su valor?

Dicho esto reconozco mi error al no haber entrado en BTC cuando estaba a menos de 100$. Tenía claro su potencial para atrapar pardillos atraídos por el neuromarketing del "oro 2.0" pero en ese momento me pareció inmoral aprovecharme de la ingenuidad de la gente. Ahora, con la "pandemia" y conociendo lo peligrosa que puede ser la ingenuidad y la estupidez de la gente seguro que hubiese entrado sin sentirme mal por desplumar criptopardillos incapaces de ser conscientes que su percepción sobre el "oro 2.0" no es más que una genial campaña de neuromarketing que ha hackeado su cerebro impidiéndoles distinguir lo real de lo virtual:

Neuromarketing - Wikipedia

___________

Aprevecho para dejar un artículo sobre la guerra financiera:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí un interesante artículo sobre la guerra financiera que estamos viviendo. Traducción de Google. Largo pero merece la pena:
> 
> Financial Warfare Is Real - Daily Reckoning
> 
> ...



Dejo otra pregunta:

Cómo afectarán al sistema monetario las divisas digitales que van a sacar los diferentes bancos centrales que van a impedir que el dólar como divisa de referencia mundial sea utilizado como un arma económica?

Las divisas digitales dejan obsoleto al sistema SWIFT que como dice el artículo es el arma de guerra principal a día de hoy y por tanto uno de los motivos por los que se usa el dólar en pagos transfronterizos.

Si nadie puede imponer su divisa fíat al resto, cuál será la referencia monetaria internacional? Criptos u oro?
Este hecho si que supone un cambio de paradigma pero BTC no tiene capacidad para procesar el número de transacciones necesarias para ello, el oro no tiene ese problema.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Ene 2021)

Hay otro argumento a favor del oro-plata respecto las cryptos. 

Se dice que el punto fuerte de BTC es que su numero es finito y predeterminado. 21 millones. Pero a su vez tambien es un punto débil porque una moneda tiene que ser capaz de crecer con el crecimiento economico.

El suministro de oro y plata anual garantizan esa función . El BTC no. No digo que no funcione como reserva de valor y estoy bastante convencido que le queda mucho por andar, pero no va a servir como moneda cuando llegue el reset.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se dice que el punto fuerte de BTC es que su numero es finito y predeterminado. 21 millones.



También eran limitadas en número las tiradas de sellos que vendía Afinsa... Hay muchas cosas limitadas que apenas tienen valor, empezando por otras criptos cuya cantidad es igualmente limitada.

Sigo esperando a que alguien me explique qué tiene que ver una "cantidad limitada de algo" con su valor o con su precio.



Harrymorgan dijo:


> No digo que no funcione como reserva de valor y estoy bastante convencido que le queda mucho por andar, pero no va a servir como moneda cuando llegue el reset



Es que BTC no sirve como moneda ya que la limitación de su protocolo impide que pueda servir como medio de pago generalizado.

Sirve (temporalmente) como reserva de valor ya que sus inversores creen que es el dinero que se utilizará en el futuro tras una adopción masiva. 144.000 transacciones diarias son insuficientes para que pueda ser adoptado de forma masiva (son necesarias varias décadas para que todo el mundo tenga su primer satoshi).

Cuánto vale algo que no es capaz de cumplir con las irreales expectativas de sus usuarios?


----------



## kikepm (3 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hay otro argumento a favor del oro-plata respecto las cryptos.
> 
> Se dice que el punto fuerte de BTC es que su numero es finito y predeterminado. 21 millones. Pero a su vez tambien es un punto débil porque una moneda tiene que ser capaz de crecer con el crecimiento economico.
> 
> El suministro de oro y plata anual garantizan esa función . El BTC no. No digo que no funcione como reserva de valor y estoy bastante convencido que le queda mucho por andar, pero no va a servir como moneda cuando llegue el reset.




Puede que no llegue a servir como moneda, pero no por la razón que apuntas.

No existe algo así como una cantidad de oro, plata, conchas, piedrecitas del río o BTCs insuficiente. Esto es una falacia cuyo origen se remonta al inflacionismo rampante.

Una de las propiedades del dinero en que se ajusta a la cantidad de bienes con relativa facilidad, por medio de la tasa de intercambio entre ellos, a la que llamamos PRECIO.

Los precios no son ni más ni menos que la tasa a la que se intercambian entre si los bienes y servicios, siendo el dinero, el verdadero dinero, el medio indirecto en que se realiza dicho intercambio. Si en algún momento la cantidad de dinero es "insuficiente" para la consecución de los intercambios, esto dispara incentivos económicos muy poderosos que harán que la cantidad de dinero sea "adecuada".


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pero a su vez tambien es un punto débil porque una moneda tiene que ser capaz de crecer con el crecimiento economico




Ese es un error Keinesiano...


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> (son necesarias varias décadas para que todo el mundo tenga su primer satoshi).



La adopción masiva es un mito, el oro vale lo que vale sin adopción masiva.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Sigo esperando a que alguien me explique qué tiene que ver una "cantidad limitada de algo" con su valor o con su precio.



Nada y todo, porque esa "cantidad limitada" tiene que ir acompañada de otras características, como bien sabes si eres metalero.


----------



## barborico (3 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> En el 1636 , algunas personas de los países bajos fardaban de lo ricos que eran comprando bulbos de tulipán y se reían de los que no entraban. En 5 años por un bulbo de tulipán se pagaba 6000 florines , cuando el sueldo medio anual era de unos 100 florines. Vendían oro para comprar plantas porque el oro era una perdida de tiempo. En tic toc , salían videos de holandeses explicando lo fácil que era hacerse rico con tulipanes,,,, perdón , eso no , perdón. En 1637 algo cambio.



En que pais te puedes plantar con 7 cifras en BTC en B y liquidar sin problemas?


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es que BTC no sirve como moneda ya que la limitación de su protocolo impide que pueda servir como medio de pago generalizado.




Cuántas cosas pagas con monedas de oro? Ergo...


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si nadie puede imponer su divisa fíat al resto, cuál será la referencia monetaria internacional? Criptos u oro?



Ambos. Pero también, ten en cuenta que después de crear las CDFCs "nacionales", lo más fácil es que creen una internacional. Las CDFCs no es más que fiat digital, pero se saltan los bancos comerciales, los que usamos nosotros, y el emisor, el Banco Central, emite directo a la cuenta del usuario.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Este hecho si que supone un cambio de paradigma pero BTC no tiene capacidad para procesar el número de transacciones necesarias para ello,



BTC no será moneda, sino reserva de valor. Nadie, en su sano juicio, querrá deshacerse de un valor tan escaso. Pedirás préstamo de CDFCs con Bitcoin como aval.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Y si...
> 
> Bueno primero confesaros que he metido el equivalente a una onza en cristos.
> Más que nada por conocer un poco el tema y no verlo todo desde afuera. Asumo que he entrado en máximos y corregirá fuerte...si eso pasa a lo mejor meto el equivalente a otra onza
> ...



Pieza tocada, pieza jugada.
Aún estás a tiempo de enrocarte largo.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La adopción masiva es un mito, el oro vale lo que vale sin adopción masiva.



Creo recordar, no encuentro ahora el link, que hubo una huelga de joyerías en la India a la que estaban convocados cerca de un millón de establecimientos. Sólo en la India...

No se si te has fijado cuanta gente lleva oro en el dedo anular, colgando de su cuello o sus orejas... Tus dispositivos móviles u ordenadores contienen unos "satoshis de oro" para poder funcionar.

De una forma u otra, los metales en sus distintas formas son usados por todo el mundo. Su adopción es masiva así como su reconocimiento como valioso de forma podemos decir que casi instintiva por sus características físicas (densidad, color, belleza como material...)



Fukuoka San dijo:


> Nada y todo, porque esa "cantidad limitada" tiene que ir acompañada de otras características, como bien sabes si eres metalero.



El problema no es la cantidad limitada de unidades de cuenta. El problema es la cantidad limitada de transacciones que puede procesar que impiden su adopción masiva y por tanto su capacidad para ser un medio de pago generalizado.

Su adopción actual se debe a la creencia en que los adeptos actuales no serán los últimos en entrar y que por lo tanto, los "no coiners" tendrán que pagar un precio más alto que el actual ya que su cantidad es limitada y está destinado a convertirse en el medio de pago del futuro por sus mejores características para ser dinero.

Consciente o inconscientemente los criptoinversores lo sabéis y de ahí el proselitismo que hacéis especialmente en los hilos del oro. Si lo haces conscientemente, sabiendo que su uso como medio de pago generalizado es inviable, eres (en mi opinión) un miserable. Si lo haces inconscientemente, o te estás engañando para no sentirte un miserable, o estás cegado por la codicia o no has pensado lo suficiente sobre el tema.

Porque en los hilos del oro? Porque los metales son Cripto-nita de vuestra inversión de perspectivas ilusorias, irreales e intangibles.



Fukuoka San dijo:


> Cuántas cosas pagas con monedas de oro? Ergo...



Estamos hablando de transacciones que involucren comprar o vender oro en alguna de sus formas. Diariamente se producen millones de transacciones de compraventa de metales en sus diferentes formas (joyas, usos industriales, o monetarias) algo imposible de hacer con BTC por lo limitado de su protocolo de validación.

__________

Personalmente, el tema monetario y la reflexión sobre que es el dinero en sí mismo me apasiona. Las criptos me han servido para tener más claro las características que debe poseer el dinero que hasta ahora no habían sido consideradas.

Además de las características del dinero que se han ido identificando hasta la aparición de las criptos hay que añadir las siguientes:

-No depender de terceros para poder validar la transacción.
-No requerir de infraestructuras que requieran aportación energética constante.
-Ausencia de un protocolo de validación que límite las posibilidades de realizar la transacción.
-Inmejorabilidad (no nuevas versiones con diferentes protocolos de validación, no forks).
-Inhackeable.

Apasionante, hay un subforo dedicado en exclusiva al tema. Pero los mejores debates al respecto están en un hilo de ORO.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

La principal característica del oro que le ha dado y le da su función como valor a lo largo del tiempo es su resistencia al deterioro. Única.
Le puedes sumar su dificultad de obtenerlo, SÓLO extrayéndolo del subsuelo. Y su cantidad limitada (que no fija) y suficiente para ese fin. También su belleza. Su maleabilidad, divisibilidad, etc.

Pero principalmente su "indestructibilidad" en el tiempo. Ahí reside su gran diferencia y potencia.

Las cristos no son más que nuevas versiones más modernas e intrincadas de fiat.
En este caso, sin ni siquiera contar con "respaldo" legal, y con clara función especulativa y falta de claridad.
Pueden ser creadas y sustituidas por nuevas versiones fiat en cualquier momento.

Como máquinas tragaperras funcionan durante un tiempo, al que le gusten o cieguen tiene bastante información de lo que le puede pasar. 
Como sueño y deseo no está mal.


----------



## Tolagu (3 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Puede que no llegue a servir como moneda, pero no por la razón que apuntas.
> 
> No existe algo así como una cantidad de oro, plata, conchas, piedrecitas del río o BTCs insuficiente. Esto es una falacia cuyo origen se remonta al inflacionismo rampante.
> 
> ...



A la par que los "intercambios" sin mediar dinero


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo recordar, no encuentro ahora el link, que hubo una huelga de joyerías en la India a la que estaban convocados cerca de un millón de establecimientos. Sólo en la India...
> 
> No se si te has fijado cuanta gente lleva oro en el dedo anular, colgando de su cuello o sus orejas... Tus dispositivos móviles u ordenadores contienen unos "satoshis de oro" para poder funcionar.
> 
> ...



Qué razón tienes... Hablamos otra vez en unos años...


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

barborico dijo:


> En que pais te puedes plantar con 7 cifras en BTC en B y liquidar sin problemas?



Que se pueda mover gran cantidad de dinero en b es una cosa.
Ese no es argumento que valide al btc como reserva de valor.


----------



## racional (3 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Que se pueda mover gran cantidad de dinero en b es una cosa.
> Ese no es argumento que valide al btc como reserva de valor.



El poder mover el dinero con facilidad es muy importante.
El oro es muy caro de mover, por ser algo físico.
Además que no puedes atravesar fronteras sin dar explicaciones.


----------



## _______ (3 Ene 2021)

A estas alturas early ridiculo comparar el oro con el btc el oro no se puede auditar tan facilmente el btc si. 

Queen haya apostado mas que NADA por el oro eata perdiendo y como no espabile...


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> A estas alturas early ridiculo comparar el oro con el btc el oro no se puede auditar tan facilmente el btc si.
> 
> Queen haya apostado mas que NADA por el oro eata perdiendo y como no espabile...



¿Fácilmente? No sabemos quienes son los que tienen más bitcoin, ni quiénes son Nakamoto. Puede ser la diferencia entre que lo conviertan en patrón o que haya que tirar los trezors a la basura.


----------



## _______ (3 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Fácilmente? No sabemos quienes son los que tienen más bitcoin, ni quiénes son Nakamoto. Puede ser la diferencia entre que lo conviertan en patrón o que haya que tirar los trezors a la basura.



Es indifirente quien sea el inventor no quien tenga as, es un protocolo matematico.que functiona sea quien sea. 

Los del loro aunt estais a tiempo de corregir posiciones, de aqui a 5 años olvidaros


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Es indifirente quien sea el inventor no quien tenga as, es un protocolo matematico.que functiona sea quien sea.
> 
> Los del loro aunt estais a tiempo de corregir posiciones, de aqui a 5 años olvidaros



No da igual a la hora de legislar, todo lo contrario. Y estás prejuzgando con "los del loro", no sabes lo que tengo ni dejo de tener.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Ene 2021)

Pero que buenos son los bitcoineritos que, de forma totalmente desinteresada, vienen aquí en tropel a evangelizarnos.


----------



## _______ (3 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No da igual a la hora de legislar, todo lo contrario. Y estás prejuzgando con "los del loro", no sabes lo que tengo ni dejo de tener.



Es indifirente la legislacion hagan lo que hagan seguira creciendo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Ene 2021)

Este último misionero de aquí arriba, en concreto, tiene tal dominio del lenguaje escrito que deja a Romanillo a la altura de un Cervantes o un Quevedo.
A mi, o me mandan predicadores que sepan escribir con cierto criterio, o no me convierto. 
Seguiré siendo pobre, pero al menos no tendré que arrancarme los ojos y tirárselos a las gallinas...


----------



## _______ (3 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pero que buenos son los bitcoineritos que, de forma totalmente desinteresada, vienen aquí en tropel a evangelizarnos.





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Este último misionero de aquí arriba, en concreto, tiene tal dominio del lenguaje escrito que deja a Romanillo a la altura de un Cervantes o un Quevedo.
> A mi, o me mandan predicadores que sepan escribir con cierto criterio, o no me convierto.
> Seguiré siendo pobre, pero al menos no tendré que arrancarme los ojos y tirárselos a las gallinas...



Jojojojo y yo preocuopado por la esquisitez ortografica I gramartica de los testigos de loro, me voyca preocuoar de corregir lo que tecleo en el movil por satiafacer tus demansaa estupidas, si quiere eascuchar el mensaje que esta claro y en botella bien, si no sigue con tus loros y remos pero con mas brio Boga de arierte que la degeneracion aprieta fuerte


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Es indifirente la legislacion hagan lo que hagan seguira creciendo



Cuando la plata dejó de ser patrón se pegó un hostión, por pura legislación y porque los estados dejaron de guardarla en el sótano, ¿o no?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Ene 2021)

La iglesia evangelista del lucro cesante.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Es indifirente quien sea el inventor no quien tenga as, es un protocolo matematico.que functiona sea quien sea.
> 
> Los del loro aunt estais a tiempo de corregir posiciones, de aqui a 5 años olvidaros



Ciertamente creo que el crecimiento del BTC va a ser espectacular, pero no va a ganar esta partida. La partida, la va a ganar el oro.

Hay muchas razones que los fans del BTC no están viendo, a bote pronto se me ocurren unas pocas:
- Cuestiones regulatorias. Cuando el BTC entre en competencia con las fiatcrypto veremos en que queda eso.
- Una nueva Crypto que sea "mejor" que el BTC. Al ritmo a que va la informática, es cuestión de tiempo que esto pase.
- A nivel de la Élite sería también muy facil quitarle todo la fuerza al BTC sin ni siquiera tener que acudir a medidas draconianas. Pongo un ejemplo: 

Imaginaos que la FED anuncia que va a invertir 2 billones de dólares en Cryptos... que alborozo, que alegria, las criptos se disparan... al cabo de una semana dice que ha estudiado en profundidad por un comité de expertos tipo Illa y sus secuaces, han decido que la Crypto que mejores características tiene y donde se van a invertir los 2 billones el la NPM (NO ME CONOCE NI SU PUTA MADRE). Con solo este anuncio, sin nisiquiera hacer nada más... os imagináis los que pasaría de un día para otro? BTC se desplomaría. No haría falta nada más. NPM sería la nueva starlet... hasta que quisieran.

Lo que no ven los bitcoñeros es que la carrera actualmente no es justa:
-Al BTC le están dejando pista libre, y la verdad es que lo esta haciendo muy bien... pero habrá que ver que tal lo hace cuando la metan en un marco regulatorio, que llegará.
-El ORO lleva corriendo una carrera de obstáculos contra el poder, desde hace miles de años. Ha sufrido devaluaciones, falsificaciones, incautaciones, prohibiciones.... y ahí está, a su ritmo. No han podido con él. 

¿Podrá el BTC con el embate del poder cuando llegue? Estoy seguro de que no. No podrá, mirad lo que ha pasado con Ripley por una mera insinuación de la SEC. Arriba he puesto tres formas de atacarle que se me ocurren pero seguro que desde los B.C. ya tienen preparadas 50

Dicho esto creo que al BTC le queda aun mucho carrete, pero el que se meta ( yo lo acabo de hacer) debe entender como funciona la partida. Puede que el BTC sea la Reina del tablero. La pieza indiscutiblemente más poderosa. Pero la partida no la gana quien conserva su reina. La partida la gana quien conserva su Rey, y el Rey es el Oro. 

Usar el BTC para proteger el Oro ( básicamente intentar algo de subidilla de BTC para pasarlo luego a oro) es un juego que veo peligroso, pero yo lo voy a intentar con pequeñas cantidades, de la misma forma que también tengo algo en Bolsa, pero todo esto solo servirá mientras el Fiat tenga una salud relativamente estable. En todo caso lo que vaya acumulando de MP no lo voy a tocar ahí queda esperando no me haga falta y lo hereden mis nietos. Cuando el Fiat pete definitivamente va a pillar a muchos hasta el cuello de BTC que valdrá 50.000.000 dólares, lo que pasa que a lo mejor con eso tampoco se compra ni una barra de pan... en mi opinión habrá que estar atento para salirse justo antes del proceso de degradación total del Fiat, luego puede ser tarde.


----------



## _______ (3 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ciertamente creo que el crecimiento del BTC va a ser espectacular, pero no va a ganar esta partida. La partida, la va a ganar el oro.
> 
> Hay muchas razones que los fans del BTC no están viendo, a bote pronto se me ocurren unas pocas:
> - Cuestiones regulatorias. Cuando el BTC entre en competencia con las fiatcrypto veremos en que queda eso.
> ...


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

Gran aportación. Al ignore.


----------



## esseri (3 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El problema es la cantidad limitada de transacciones que puede procesar que impiden su adopción masiva y por tanto su capacidad para ser un medio de pago generalizado.
> 
> Su adopción actual se debe a la creencia en que los adeptos actuales no serán los últimos en entrar y que por lo tanto, los "no coiners" tendrán que pagar un precio más alto que el actual ya que su cantidad es limitada y está destinado a convertirse en el medio de pago del futuro por sus mejores características para ser dinero.
> 
> Consciente o inconscientemente los criptoinversores lo sabéis y de ahí el proselitismo que hacéis especialmente en los hilos del oro. Si lo haces conscientemente, sabiendo que su uso como medio de pago generalizado es inviable, eres (en mi opinión) un miserable. Si lo haces inconscientemente, o te estás engañando para no sentirte un miserable, o estás cegado por la codicia o no has pensado lo suficiente sobre el tema.



Hay chapas perfectamente aptas para ser ese medio de pago. Incluso funcionando con usos muy concretos , como Monero. BTC no aspira a ser un standard como medio de pago...o no necesariamente, o en primer plano. Esa tesis despectiva ya la adoptaron el resto de cryptos para desprestigiarlo ( en realidá, miraban al dedo y lo juzgaban como "competidor"...de un rol k BTC precisamente se estaba sacudiendo ) ...y sin embargo, el braguetazo bitcoñero tras esa reorientación ha sido espectacular.

BTC redefinió su rol principal como Standard de ahorro en 2017 - asumiendo por tanto, ciertas limitaciones como moneda p2p - , el mismo k defiende Freegold. El nicho inmediato al k aspiran ambos no es el dinero, sino unos Treasurys en caída libre, imo. Trillones de ahorro global, de fondos de pensiones , cajas de S social y otras yerbas conservadoras , evaporándose. Esa es la partida ( and imo, una temeridad para derivar semejante pastizal a un depósito sin contrastar - y más k "facilmente jakeable" , k no lo es, k se sepa..."Facilmente boicoteable " - relativamente y a esas instancias de tejemaneje castuzo tesnológico - . Guardar la riqueza global ahorrada en esas condiciones , con un BTC con todo por probar, es una puta locura. Pero la vaina es k lo k toca en este desvarío reinante , es menos literatura y "razones" y más , ser prácticos y asegurarse recursos válidos...y con estos genocidas ,quién te dice k precisamente el puto desastre , la quema integral de naves/dinero pre-reset , no es el objetivo real ?

Con ese reduccionismo voluntario de BTC, la fusilada estrategica respecto al Gold - incluso diría k especificamente al FreeGold - es absolutamente indiscutible y por tanto, también el objetivo en la mira. Aunque , imo, un Standard de Ahorro global, debe ser , SÍ o SÍ, indestructible...éso no es negociable para semejante responsabilidá , resistente literalmente a una guerra nuclear, por fantasma k suene : y la Riqueza Real ya está sintetizada ( a nivel molecular, es decir, insuperable & non plus ultra , maifrén ). Asínnn k poca conversa en ese sentido.




Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bueno primero confesaros que he metido el equivalente a una onza en cristos.



Para saltos/trading , tienes stable coins respaldadas en Oro físico. El horizonte con las fiat stable coins , más k nada con un Tether k ha sido el gas del globo "outsider" , pinta terrorifico e hiper regulado ...seguramente el siguiente capítulo de CryptoFUD a saco venga por ahí...y a poco tardar.

Asínnn k ya sabes...la causa se apoya también desde crypto. De hecho, cualquiera sin forofismos y con una panorámica clara del cotarro monetario global - y posiciones al efecto - , cruzaría los dedos para una cábala k no has barajado en tu post :* K Cryptos y Gold puenteen al fiat. *Con la deslumbrante pirotecnia bitcoñera hasta la luna y más allá y la solidez del Físico , una pinza asínnn estaría YA HOY en perfectas condiciones de achicharralo, imo.

Como puyazo definitivo sería la oxtia...y además, a toda oxtia. Otra a mirar por el rabillo del ojo. Y , como posibilidá, a partir de ya mismo : Al loro con una inminente corrección de BTC y unos metales rompiendo máximos...que el confetti fiat puede pasar a la historia en cero, coma...y de nuevo, sin k la puta Castuza tenga la menor responsabilidá oficial y sea el más tierno corderillo de la copla . ( Casualidá casualidosa...as usual ) .


----------



## L'omertá (3 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ciertamente creo que el crecimiento del BTC va a ser espectacular, pero no va a ganar esta partida. La partida, la va a ganar el oro.
> 
> Hay muchas razones que los fans del BTC no están viendo, a bote pronto se me ocurren unas pocas:
> - Cuestiones regulatorias. Cuando el BTC entre en competencia con las fiatcrypto veremos en que queda eso.
> ...



Mis 10.


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2021)

Buen debate el que tenemos. No me prodigo por los hilos de cristos , pero si es verdad lo que comenta Spielzeug
de los hilos de temática cripto , da que pensar que se nos intente convencer por aquí.

Una pregunta para todos , pro y contra xxx
- Si dentro de 2 horas , cuando abran los mercados el bitcoin salta a 1.000.000.000 dólares , como se lo tomaría el mundo financiero ?
- Si dentro de 2 horas , la onza de oro salta a 100.000 dólares , que creéis que pasaría ?

lo uno o lo otro , no las 2 cosas al mismo tiempo.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pero que buenos son los bitcoineritos que, de forma totalmente desinteresada, vienen aquí en tropel a evangelizarnos.



Me recordó a una de las características que vi en este video sobre las burbujas...


----------



## Muttley (3 Ene 2021)

Empezamos la semana 

Oro 




Vamos que nos vamos...

Plata 




Si rompe los 27,63 consistentemente, nos vamos a los 29,92.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Me recordó a una de las características que vi en este video sobre las burbujas...




Que bueno el video!


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Ene 2021)

Los 2 primeros puntos de la fase 1 en el vídeo, me han recordado a la burbuja de pandemia que vivimos.

- todos expertos de la noche a la mañana
- Inversores intolerantes
- el activo se convierte en un nuevo dios
- no se puede cuestionar ni poner en duda la nueva religión

Escuchar de 3:28 a 3:54


----------



## Porestar (3 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Hay chapas perfectamente aptas para ser ese medio de pago. Incluso funcionando con usos muy concretos , como Monero. BTC no aspira a ser unstandard como medio de pago...o no necesariamente, o en primer plano. Esa tesis despectiva ya la adoptaron el resto de cryptos para desprestigiarlo ...y el braguetazo bitcoñero tras esa reorientación ha sido espectacular.
> 
> BTC redefinió su rol principal como Standard de ahorro en 2017 - asumiendo por tanto, ciertas limitaciones como moneda p2p - , el mismo k defiende Freegold. El nicho inmediato al k aspiran ambos no es el dinero, sino unos Treasurys en caída libre, imo. Trillones de ahorro fiat global, de fondos de pensiones , cajas de S social y otras yerbas conservadoras , evaporándose. Esa es la partida ( and imo, una temeridad para derivar semejante pastizal a un depósito sin contrastar - y más k "facilmente jakeable" , k no lo es - k se sepa -..."Facilmente boicoteable " - relativamente y a esas instancias de tehemaneje castuzo tesnológico - . Guardar la riqueza global ahorrada en esas condiciones , con un BTC con todo por probar, es una puta locura...la vaina es k lo k toca en este desvarío reinante , es menos literatura y "razones" ...o sea, ser prácticos y asegurarse recursos válidos...y con estos genocidas ,quién te dice k precisamente el puto desastre , la quema integral de naves/dinero pre-reset , no es el objetivo real ?
> 
> ...



Por lo de la posible pinza oro-bitcoin es por lo que he entrado también en el segundo pese al riesgo. Si las tiendas de bullion adoptaran btc como pago sería buen un palo para el fiat.

Da cáncer de sida de retina leerte cabronazo.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los 2 primeros puntos de la fase 1 en el vídeo, me han recordado a la burbuja de pandemia que vivimos.
> 
> - todos expertos de la noche a la mañana
> - Inversores intolerantes
> ...



Desgraciadamente, la PLANdemia va más de miedo, control y dominio que de burbuja.
Aunque deja claro hasta que punto tienen control de gobernantes, industria y organismos de todo tipo. 

Da miedo, pero no el miedo que quieren instaurar a través de virus y mentiras, sino miedo al poder que tienen y la maldad.

Ahí sí que hay que hilar fino para ver la realidad, por la cuenta que le trae a cada uno. 

Han acelerado el paso y prendido las mechas. Veremos cómo evoluciona. Habrá que redoblar la atención.


----------



## Fomenkiano (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Por lo de la posible pinza oro-bitcoin es por lo que he entrado también en el segundo pese al riesgo. Si las tiendas de bullion adoptaran btc como pago sería buen un palo para el fiat.
> 
> Da cáncer de sida de retina leerte cabronazo.



Eurpeanmint y CelticGold creo que aceptan BTC. Me sorprendió cuando lo vi, no estoy muy puesto en el tema de criptos... Lo que no sé es si esa transacción tiene muchas comisiones ¿Alguien ha comprado MP con criptos?


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Empezamos la semana
> 
> Oro
> 
> ...



En Asia empieza bien. Subiendo plata un 2% y oro tambien arriba

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> Eurpeanmint y CelticGold creo que aceptan BTC. Me sorprendió cuando lo vi, no estoy muy puesto en el tema de criptos... Lo que no sé es si esa transacción tiene muchas comisiones ¿Alguien ha comprado MP con criptos?



Uno convierte el pago en crypto a fiat, y el otro requiere contactar primero por email, pero algo es algo.


----------



## FranMen (4 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ciertamente creo que el crecimiento del BTC va a ser espectacular, pero no va a ganar esta partida. La partida, la va a ganar el oro.
> 
> Hay muchas razones que los fans del BTC no están viendo, a bote pronto se me ocurren unas pocas:
> - Cuestiones regulatorias. Cuando el BTC entre en competencia con las fiatcrypto veremos en que queda eso.
> ...



Al casino hay que ir con calderilla si no quieres que te desplumen.


----------



## Tichy (4 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> La iglesia evangelista del lucro cesante.



Lo que más me toca las narices de esta gente, aparte de su evidente proselitismo, es el enfoque de "confrontación" (necesario por otra parte para tal proselitismo).

Durante años, cuando en estos foros aparecía un novato queriendo comprar metales como el que compra naranjas, todos los foreros veteranos le llamábamos a la calma, a leer, estudiar, pensarse los motivos y entonces decidir. Es decir, hacíamos (y hacemos) lo contrario del proselitismo. Y desde luego cuando he curioseado en hilos de bitcoins (o de otras inversiones) no he visto invitaciones a comprar metales para hacerse rico, todo lo contrario. 

Y lo que es peor, se puede ser ignorante, se puede ser desinformado, se puede incluso ser grosero, pero lo que ya no aguanto es a alguno que aparte de lo anterior, es pesado y cansino hasta el extremo.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Lo que más me toca las narices de esta gente, aparte de su evidente proselitismo, es el enfoque de "confrontación" (necesario por otra parte para tal proselitismo).
> 
> Durante años, cuando en estos foros aparecía un novato queriendo comprar metales como el que compra naranjas, todos los foreros veteranos le llamábamos a la calma, a leer, estudiar, pensarse los motivos y entonces decidir. Es decir, hacíamos (y hacemos) lo contrario del proselitismo. Y desde luego cuando he curioseado en hilos de bitcoins (o de otras inversiones) no he visto invitaciones a comprar metales para hacerse rico, todo lo contrario.
> 
> Y lo que es peor, se puede ser ignorante, se puede ser desinformado, se puede incluso ser grosero, pero lo que ya no aguanto es a alguno que aparte de lo anterior, es pesado y cansino hasta el extremo.



Es sencillo, ya lo he comentado antes y todos los que tenemos dos dedos de frente sabemos el percal: tulipanes y pirámides. A los bitcoños como a Afinsa: cuantos más entren más ganaré, ahora que como dejen de entrar....


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Como dijo Oscar, la tentación es fuerte y la carne débil




¿Pero de qué estamos hablando?

¿De hacernos millonarios por la cara?.... 

A saber el nakamoto ese quién es... "esos" sí que pueden hacer un buen roto. ¿Cuántos nakamotos obtuvieron por 0 trólares?
El día que recojan la caja de la tragaperras más de un vesino se tira al río.

Es que no hay por dónde cogerlo. Pero la peña no escarmienta. Le gusta hacerse rica sin dar palo una cosa mala, y claro, luego vienen los lamentos.

Sobre las subidas de los últimos días, es lógico que vayan recuperando un poco de lo que se perdió en los últimos meses.

Y mira por dónde..... nuestro amigo el cristoin nos va a hacer un favor. En el momento en que empiece la desbandada, me sé de algún activo que va a doblar rápido. Cosas veredes


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Como dijo Oscar, la tentación es fuerte y la carne débil
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 532414
> 
> ...



Es muy tentador, yo he tirado 400 pavetes ganados en 4 días por avaricioso. Y aún no salgo por si rebota  Con la tranquilidad que da tener aurum aunque baje a veces...


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Es muy tentador, yo he tirado 400 pavetes ganados en 4 días por avaricioso. Y aún no salgo por si rebota  Con la tranquilidad que da tener aurum aunque baje a veces...



Cuéntanos más


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Lo que más me toca las narices de esta gente, aparte de su evidente proselitismo, es el enfoque de "confrontación" (necesario por otra parte para tal proselitismo).
> 
> Durante años, cuando en estos foros aparecía un novato queriendo comprar metales como el que compra naranjas, todos los foreros veteranos le llamábamos a la calma, a leer, estudiar, pensarse los motivos y entonces decidir. Es decir, hacíamos (y hacemos) lo contrario del proselitismo. Y desde luego cuando he curioseado en hilos de bitcoins (o de otras inversiones) no he visto invitaciones a comprar metales para hacerse rico, todo lo contrario.
> 
> Y lo que es peor, se puede ser ignorante, se puede ser desinformado, se puede incluso ser grosero, pero lo que ya no aguanto es a alguno que aparte de lo anterior, es pesado y cansino hasta el extremo.



La verdad es que en los hilos de MP la gente que me he encontrado ha sido de 10, tanto por maneras como por conocimientos.


----------



## esseri (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Como dijo Oscar, la tentación es fuerte y la carne débil
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 532414
> 
> ...



Demasiado yolovalguista, imo. Lo k muchos no entendéis es k la copla de tener posiciones en ambos lados de la treta TAMBIÉN es un seguro. Porke va a ser k kien ahora vaya mitá y mitá...cero problemas y k arda Roma, mirusté...más trankis k El Pepi. Aunque tal vez todo aquello del "seguro" sólo sea el enésimo comodín para cuando la apuesta metalera no funciona ( Una milonga más, pues en el fondo no se defiende ni Seguro ni Gold ni Bitcoño...sino la razón propia o la necesidad de autoconvencerse de k lo elegido es lo correcto y éso es néctar de Cuñadismo Cañí...para lo k "ni puto tiempo, hoyga..." ).

Un seguro con k garantizar parte del ahorro propio a la apuesta correcta...lo k en una coyuntura de Reset, más k una fortuna desmedida per sé , puede ser la puta poya como punto de salida... tan "la puta poya" como la diferencia entre Cero y Algo...k es iwal a infinito. E infinito frente a Cero cuando se vuelvan a repartir cartas en la nueva coñomía real - ande tiene tóa la pinta de k será casi imposible conseguir las fichas del Casino reservadas a cuatro -...tú me dirás...fundamental para encontrar un lugar bajo el sol. La tiendita o la tasca k hoy nahide puede colocar ni con archirrebajón porke para la tabula rasa castuza está despojando cualquier medio de producción de riqueza del menor valor intrínseco o autonomía en el juego ...y k entonces podrían ser un filón respecto a las RBU de las k la plebe no podrá salir probablemente jamás , condenda a su puta segunda división existenciáx.

Hay k ser muy listo para apostarlo todo a una carta...posiblemente, demasiado. Pero wé, ayákadakualo. Por mix partex, cuanto antes se asegure cierta presencia en las pocas opciones k parecen "definitivas" , mejor k mejor, más barato...y menos cara de gil, todo sea dicho. No es mala mientras se tengan recursos. Y desde luego, para kien se haga pajas mentales, no es ninguna "renuncia"...aunke la verdá es k no me cabe la menor duda de k echando el reló doce años atrás, las luminarias ortodoxas k sentencian a boca llena considerarían a ojos cerrados lo k hoy desprecian...y su discurso diez años después, sería tan arrogante , si no más, k el del bitcoñero más fantoche ( iwal k , en la otra punta, esos maxis monolíticos , cargando metal bajo la mesa entre canción y canción...aunke ellos al menos tienen la ventaja de haberse aprovechado de los últimos coletazos del trile con el viento a favor , k no es poca cosa ).

Asínnn k si nos quedamos con el marikonsón Oskitar - no sólo pecaór como dices , sino yolovalguista premium aún siendo lo más payaso , bokatxankla e inmoral k parió madre - ...como iluminaÇao, va a ser k me quedo con las pocas dudas y gotas humanidá k mostró - aunke le hiciesen falta cárcel , jambre y piojos para ello - ...antes k con sus certezas :

"Nadie sabe hasta ké rojo infierno
puede extraviarse su alma ciega ".**





* O en cañí : *No digas "de este awa no beberé" ...ni "este cura no es mi padre" ( NI , POR SUPUESTÓN Y BAJO NINGÚN KONZETO..." Ese trasto no me cabe "   ). K ya sabemos cómo acaba , demasiáo a menudo , la cosa.



En fin...y a lo k importa : camino de un 3% sobre la resistencia k anda dando po´l culo desde verano. A cruzar los dedos a partir de las 14,00 y a ver cómo cerramos día y semana, k será lo k determine un nuevo escalón o no .


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Demasiado yolovalguista, imo. Lo k muchos no entendéis es k la copla de tener posiciones en ambos lados de la treta TAMBIÉN es un seguro. Porke va a ser k kien ahora vaya mitá y mitá...cero problemas y k arda Roma, mirusté...más trankis k El Pepi. Aunque tal vez todo aquello del "seguro" sólo sea el enésimo comodín para cuando la apuesta metalera no funciona ( Una milonga más, pues en el fondo no se defiende ni Seguro ni Gold ni Bitcoño...sino la razón propia o la necesidad de autoconvencerse de k lo elegido es lo correcto y éso es néctar de Cuñadismo Cañí...para lo k "ni puto tiempo, hoyga..." ).
> 
> Un seguro con k garantizar parte del ahorro propio a la apuesta correcta...lo k en una coyuntura de Reset, más k una fortuna desmedida per sé , puede ser la puta poya como punto de salida... tan "la puta poya" como la diferencia entre Cero y Algo...k es iwal a infinito. E infinito frente a Cero cuando se vuelvan a repartir cartas en la nueva coñomía real - ande tiene tóa la pinta de k será casi imposible conseguir las fichas del Casino reservadas a cuatro -...tú me dirás...fundamental para encontrar un lugar bajo el sol. La tiendita o la tasca k hoy nahide puede colocar ni con archirrebajón porke para la tabula rasa castuza está despojando cualquier medio de producción de riqueza del menor valor intrínseco o autonomía en el juego ...y k entonces podrían ser un filón respecto a las RBU de las k la plebe no podrá salir probablemente jamás , condenda a su puta segunda división existenciáx.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que lo de la cesta y diversificación hay que sopesarlo con cariño.
Es como cuanto te dicen, "si no votas no te quejes"
Cuando la realidad es "si votas no te quejes", en una escoria de Estado dónde el menos malo es un sátrapa de cuidado.

Hay que diversificar, sí, si se puede en lo que se pueda. Pero tienes que "verlo". Si es algo a lo que no le ves el sentido y sí el peligro y la manipulación, pues no tienes porqué diversificar ahí. Ese argumento de meter ahí también por si acaso, unido a que ha funcionado en los últimos años, no deben nublar la razón.
Para mí, si no es válido, no lo es, y me da igual que durante un tiempo la flauta haya sonado. 
Por esa misma razón no metería ahora. Aquellos que piensen que todavía tiene margen de ganancia brutal, no deberían pensárselo dos veces y arremeter con la mitad por lo menos. Pero es que a toro pasado no vale.
Los que metieron cuatro duros al principio, o minaron o lo que sea, han podido ganar. Pero esa no es la cuestión.
La cuestión es, ¿es seguro? ¿es una reserva de valor? Si la respuesta no es contundente, no lo es.

Otra cosa es que quien tenga mucho dinero en b o le venga bien esa forma de evadir, etc. le resulte útil e idóneo. Tampoco vale para el resto.
Y para los que quieren jugársela a ver si se forran. Tampoco vale para el resto.

Y si sube a xmil, no vale decir "VES?" 
Es jugársela para quien así lo quiera. Si no quieres jugar no es opción.


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Ene 2021)

Tú puedes coger 5 monedas de plata y salir de una transacción con cash sano. Puedes hacer eso con BTC?


----------



## Porestar (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuéntanos más



Simplemente que subió como la espuma y en lugar de salir en máximos lo dejé y corrigió y perdí casi todo lo ganado, aunque ahora está rebotando bastante.


----------



## esseri (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que lo de la cesta y diversificación hay que sopesarlo con cariño.
> Es como cuanto te dicen, "si no votas no te quejes"
> Cuando la realidad es "si votas no te quejes", en una escoria de Estado dónde el menos malo es un sátrapa de cuidado.
> 
> ...



Si no te has dado cuenta...yo solo defiendo k quien vaya cubierto a estas alturas, tiene dos cartas en vez de una...es todo.

Y respecto a profanos ( el otro día, uno me reprochaba "desanimarlo" por sugerirle lo k yo considero prudencia y sangre fría )...k no hace falta fliparse ni "jugársela", quita, quita...k entrando gota a gota y creciendo sobre beneficios,al menos no se te va otro decenio el tren. Personalmente, ni por el forro animo a ni diox a meter un pastizal ...y ni por asomo metal - yo lo he hecho puntualmente en su momento, pero cubierto por lo ya movido , e insisto en la trankilidá k te da éso -. A quienes veo cuestionarse el percal como "petar la banca" o peor, para ganar "lo k otros han ganado" ...los veo más carne de cañón k otra cosa.

Pero sí he leído algún forero metiendo una miajilla...y éso, sinceramente, lo veo acertado. Ya dentro , Y HUYENDO DE FLIPARSE CON PIROTECNIAS DESLUMBRANTES PUNTUALES - k hay ciento y la madre...y casi todas orientadas a desvalijarte -, pues vas decidiendo. Iwalmente, GOTA A GOTA.

Pero wé...k ahí queda y a otra cosa. Sin más.


----------



## FranMen (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que lo de la cesta y diversificación hay que sopesarlo con cariño.
> Es como cuanto te dicen, "si no votas no te quejes"
> Cuando la realidad es "si votas no te quejes", en una escoria de Estado dónde el menos malo es un sátrapa de cuidado.
> 
> ...



Diversificar se puede entender como invertir en lo que conoces que funciona como es tu trabajo y los MP’s en mi caso (no digo en otras cosas como pueda ser la bolsa o el btc para quien lo entienda realmente, no listillos) o puede ser poner pequeñas cantidades que no te supongan un dolor de estomago y menos un infarto como yo hago ocasionalmente con la primitiva o he hecho en bolsa o haría con btc si me divirtiera, o en jóvenes pintores como hace un familiar,si suena la flauta ganas una pasta, si no pues te has divertido


----------



## Tolagu (4 Ene 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los 2 primeros puntos de la fase 1 en el vídeo, me han recordado a la burbuja de pandemia que vivimos.
> 
> - todos expertos de la noche a la mañana
> - Inversores intolerantes
> ...



Y a los cochecitos del scalextric, las cristos y algunas más.


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2021)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> Eurpeanmint y CelticGold creo que aceptan BTC. Me sorprendió cuando lo vi, no estoy muy puesto en el tema de criptos... Lo que no sé es si esa transacción tiene muchas comisiones ¿Alguien ha comprado MP con criptos?



Ciode tambien. Lo mismo algunas webs americanas.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Me recordó a una de las características que vi en este video sobre las burbujas...



Ya están aquiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Uno convierte el pago en crypto a fiat, y el otro requiere contactar primero por email, pero algo es algo.



Sería la bomba que páginas como Bullionvault permitieran comprar con crystos directamente, así se podría pasar de crytos a oro, y viceversa sin tocar el fiat.

Creo que estará al llegar no tardando mucho


----------



## Muttley (4 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Empezamos la semana
> 
> Oro
> 
> ...


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ya están aquiiiiiiiiiii



En los mejores cines


----------



## Razkin (4 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Ciode tambien. Lo mismo algunas webs americanas.



Ciode te cobra una comisión de 2% por pago en bitcoin


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Si no te has dado cuenta...yo solo defiendo k quien vaya cubierto a estas alturas, tiene dos cartas en vez de una...es todo.
> 
> Y respecto a profanos ( el otro día, uno me reprochaba "desanimarlo" por sugerirle lo k yo considero prudencia y sangre fría )...k no hace falta fliparse ni "jugársela", quita, quita...k entrando gota a gota y creciendo sobre beneficios,al menos no se te va otro decenio el tren. Personalmente, ni por el forro animo a ni diox a meter un pastizal ...y ni por asomo metal - yo le hecho puntualmente en su momento, pero cubierto por lo ya movido , e insisto en la trankilidá k te da éso -. A quienes veo cuestionarse el percal como "petar la banca" o peor, para ganar "lo k otros han ganado" ...los veo más carne de cañón k otra cosa.
> 
> ...



No, si yo entiendo lo que quieres decir y lo comparto, ya que es lógica.
Lo único es que hay diferentes tipos de inversores. Hay quien va desesperado por la oportunidad perdida y se nubla.
Y hay quien pasa tres pueblos.
Yo lo veo así. Como jugar a las tragaperras. Coño, si no vas a ganar nada, para ese viaje...
Otra cosa es que vayas a pegar un buen palo, pero para eso ya tienes que meter y te la juegas. Y para meter 1000 euros, qué vas a sacar!? Calentamientos de cabeza seguro.
A mí que haya gente que se meta ahora y tenga la suerte de multiplicar ganancias, mejor para ellos. Han apostado, se la han jugado y han sacado una pasta. A mí no me merece la pena eso. Más que nada porque estoy bastante seguro que las probabilidades de que eso pase son menores y las de que se mantenga en zig zag y cualquier día pegue un petardazo son mayores, analizando todos los factores.
Tampoco es cosa de alegrarse de las desgracias ajenas. Son comentarios sanos. El que se meta ya debería saber antes con quién se está jugando los cuartos. Y al final, todos estos mensajes son una ayuda para quien quiera darle alguna vuelta al tema.


----------



## Gusman (4 Ene 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Ciode te cobra una comisión de 2% por pago en bitcoin



Pues poco me parece. En algunos sitios me querian cobrar 1.5% por pagar con visa.


----------



## Jebediah (4 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues poco me parece. En algunos sitios me querian cobrar 1.5% por pagar con visa.



En JM Bullion sale mejor pagar con cripto (esto dice: "We accept BTC, BCH, ETH, 4 USD-pegged stablecoins, and XRP") que con tarjeta o Paypal.


----------



## Gusman (5 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En JM Bullion sale mejor pagar con cripto (esto dice: "We accept BTC, BCH, ETH, 4 USD-pegged stablecoins, and XRP") que con tarjeta o Paypal.



Si, la ostia viene en aduanas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ene 2021)

Plata casi en 27.5 trollares useños... Oro tambien en positivo a ver si se anima

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Plata casi en 27.5 trollares useños... Oro tambien en positivo a ver si se anima
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Más vale que supere con claridad los 27,7 aprox porque si no, veo caída y lateral otra vez. Eso si no lo tumban a los 23 de nuevo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Más vale que supere con claridad los 27,7 aprox porque si no, veo caída y lateral otra vez. Eso si no lo tumban a los 23 de nuevo.



Todo es posible. Es claro que hayn un interés que se nos escapa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (5 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Todo es posible. Es claro que hayn un interés que se nos escapa
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Lo que se nos escapa es el plan mundial que hay ahora mismo en marcha que no tenemos ni reputisima idea de que va todo esto.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Lo que se nos escapa es el plan mundial que hay ahora mismo en marcha que no tenemos ni reputisima idea de que va todo esto.



Silencio todo el mundo, que habló el gurú.

Por cierto, te he visto un tanto cambiado en este comienzo de año. Tu previsión en la plata semanal me ha sorprendido dado que su precio debiera haber transitado los 15 trólares a estas alturas. En fin.


----------



## romanillo (5 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Silencio todo el mundo, que habló el gurú.
> 
> Por cierto, te he visto un tanto cambiado en este comienzo de año. Tu previsión en la plata semanal me ha sorprendido dado que su precio debiera haber transitado los 15 trólares a estas alturas. En fin.



Veo follón en estados unidos, ya dije que era la única manera en la que podía ver que la plata subiera.

Cuando es esto de las elecciones, por que se ve que algo raro va a pasar.

El gurú dijo que comprarais bitcoin y tesla tu estarías ocupado por el foro de venta de plata vendiendo para hacerme caso y por eso no me contestaste antes ?

Imagino que con las ganancias brutales que estas teniendo gracias a hacerme caso algún día me invitaras a una cerveza.


Se que muchos habéis estado vendiendo platas y oros como cabrones para haceros fuertes en metales, es normal que no digáis nada mientras no acabéis el transvase de fondos y defendáis lo contrario mientras os queden onzas que liquidar, por eso no me tomo los insultos por lo personal se que solo son negocios.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Lo que se nos escapa es el plan mundial que hay ahora mismo en marcha que no tenemos ni reputisima idea de que va todo esto.



Coño un mensaje en el que no echas pestes por la boca sobre los MPs ni sus tenedores!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Lo que se nos escapa es el plan mundial que hay ahora mismo en marcha que no tenemos ni reputisima idea de que va todo esto.



A eso me referia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frankie83 (5 Ene 2021)

Habrá que tirar de ignore.. pero no es una solución que me gusta, ya que hay muchos usuarios de este hilo que no quiero ignorar.. pero no se porque han empezado ahora todos a hablar del jodido bitcoin


----------



## conde84 (5 Ene 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Habrá que tirar de ignore.. pero no es una solución que me gusta, ya que hay muchos usuarios de este hilo que no quiero ignorar.. pero no se porque han empezado ahora todos a hablar del jodido bitcoin



Como ya te han dicho se habla de ello porque sube como un cohete, ya paso otras veces que cuando subia mucho, en los hilos de metales solo se hablaba de bitcoin hasta que este empezaba a bajar.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Habrá que tirar de ignore.. pero no es una solución que me gusta, ya que hay muchos usuarios de este hilo que no quiero ignorar.. pero no se porque han empezado ahora todos a hablar del jodido bitcoin



Si ignoramos y no debatimos en los hilos de MP acerca de criptos, lo hacemos todos, y yo el primero, no sería necesario mandar al ignore. Por mi parte, compromiso para 2021.


----------



## Muttley (5 Ene 2021)

Ventajas de organizarse un “fondo de pensiones“ propio en oro

Rentabilidad histórica muy elevada.
Al ser la misma definición de valor....lo preserva en el peor de los casos.

No se pagan comisiones a terceros.

No se paga mantenimiento

El tenedor del fondo es uno mismo. No un tercero. La posesiones está garantizada.

No hay contrapartes ni riesgos asociados de quiebra por parte de ningún tenedor ni gestor.

Ocupa poco espacio en relación a su valor.
Activo que no se deteriora con el tiempo siguiendo unas precauciones muy básicas.

Discreción máxima. Terceras personas lo saben SOLO si uno lo dice.
Fuera de circuito bancario y de gestores financieros.

Se puede aumentar posición progresivamente o reducirla cuando convenga sin ninguna penalización.
Liquidez máxima en piezas “comunes”.
Replica spot en comunes
Revalorizacion por encima de spot en piezas no tan comunes.

Monedas estándares muy fáciles de autentificar. Con un calibre de medición y una báscula se detecta el 99,99% de las falsificaciones.

Flexibilidad total en la estrategia del plan. Combinación de tamaños, Combinación de piezas comunes-semi premium-premium. A gusto de cada uno.

Inversión desde prácticamente los 100 euros de 1/20 de onza a los casi 2000 de las aprox 1,1 onzas de los 50 pesos centenario en piezas comunes que siguen al spot.

Exento de IVA y de impuestos periódicos (que sí tienen otros activos, como los inmobiliarios por ejemplo).

Rescate del plan (vender oro) puede hacerse progresivamente y no se suma a la base imponible ni tampoco tributa a IRPF. Solo se paga plusvalía en el impuesto del patrimonio.
“Activo” muy discreto tributariamente.

Fácil de transportar y medio de pago en cualquier lugar del mundo.

Idealmente yo lo combinaría con plata, pues tiene casi todas las bondades del oro expuestas anteriormente y la plata añade:

-mayor potencial de revalorización.
-la inversión necesaria es más pequeña. Ahora desde los 26 euros cada pieza de onza.
-tiene IVA en España, pero en España y fuera de España se puede conseguir a IVA reducido o no imputable para el comprador según la legislación país y el tratamiento que le de el vendedor.
-Está más barata que el oro según el ratio actual de 71 frente a un histórico de 1:15 o un ratio de extracción de 1:30.

Pequeñas pegas: no es tan liquida como el oro y ocupa más espacio.


----------



## esseri (5 Ene 2021)

Sobre el standard global de ahorro comentado hace unos posts...

Los malabares de los politicuchos corrompiendo su moneda para panfletadas públicas y mangoneos privados descalabran el ahorro en ella. Esa asincronía es insalvable, las cualidades monetarias siempre estarán en contradicción .


----------



## esseri (5 Ene 2021)

EL WSJ, un "Global Times Chinorri" 2.0. El firmante del artículo...un ex-juntero de la FED.

Mucha atención a las nuevas normas sobre el Gold respecto a su respaldo de primera calidá con el mismísimo LBMA fumando en pipa. Es la pieza que falta.

Opinion | Beijing’s Bid for Financial Supremacy



*La oferta de Beijing por la supremacía financiera*
*China planea desplazar a Estados Unidos como el principal objetivo de los inversores, y las crisis globales han acelerado su esfuerzo.*




China ya no espera el momento oportuno y oculta su fuerza. Esos días se acabaron.
El crecimiento económico de China en 2020 superó significativamente a EE. UU. Y a todas las demás economías importantes, que sufrieron graves recesiones. El aventurerismo reciente de China en el país y en el extranjero se puede explicar en gran medida en términos económicos. Sus líderes obtienen confianza para desafiar al mundo a partir del desempeño macroeconómico superior de su país y de su creciente creencia en la superioridad del modelo de gobernanza económica de China.
Se ha abierto un nuevo frente en la competencia de grandes potencias entre Estados Unidos y China. Beijing aún no está listo para desafiar directamente al dólar estadounidense. Pero ha puesto su mirada en el mercado de bonos de Estados Unidos, que mostró una nueva vulnerabilidad el año pasado. China está tomando medidas para desplazar al Tesoro estadounidense como el activo más importante y confiable del mundo. Los legisladores estadounidenses deberían tomar nota.
Hay indicios de que China está comenzando a reducir sus compras directas de bonos del Tesoro. Esto es difícil de saber con precisión: las reservas oficiales de divisas de China suman más de $ 3 billones y controla otros grupos masivos de capital. La composición de las reservas extranjeras de China y la cantidad de sus activos denominados en dólares son un secreto de estado.


Pero, según las estadísticas compiladas por el Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, las tenencias directas de China de deuda del gobierno de Estados Unidos cayeron en cada uno de los últimos cinco meses, y ahora están en el nivel más bajo en casi cinco años. La proporción de nueva deuda estadounidense comprada por China es menor de lo que ha sido en décadas.
China también está tratando de reemplazar a Estados Unidos como destino preferido del capital extranjero. Sus líderes buscan activamente persuadir a los inversores globales para que reconfiguren sus carteras para dar a los valores chinos, especialmente la deuda libre de riesgo, un papel mucho más importante. Y algunos ministerios de finanzas, fondos soberanos y grandes administradores de activos globales están considerando transferir capital durante el próximo año a la deuda soberana de mayor rendimiento de China.






Actualmente, los bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos a 10 años rinden menos del 1% nominalmente, lo que implica un rendimiento real negativo significativo durante la década. El nuevo régimen de política de la Reserva Federal de tipos de interés más bajos y una inflación más alta durante períodos más largos presagia pérdidas continuas. Los inversores tendrán cada vez más dificultades para crear carteras si no pueden utilizar los bonos del Tesoro para mitigar el riesgo de forma eficaz.
Los bonos comparables de China a 10 años rinden alrededor del 3,25%, lo que permite la perspectiva de rendimientos reales positivos. Históricamente, el renminbi era un depósito de valor inadecuado, lo que mantenía cautelosos a los inversores internacionales. En los cinco años previos a la crisis de Covid, el tipo de cambio dólar-renminbi se debilitó hasta en un 15% de pico a mínimo en medio de una mayor volatilidad. Los inversores mundiales se mostraron reacios a comprar deuda soberana china en lugar de bonos del Tesoro estadounidenses comparables.

En un cambio marcado y con propósito en los últimos trimestres, China ha fijado consistentemente su tipo de cambio a un día en una dirección, permitiendo que su moneda se fortalezca más del 8% frente al dólar. El apoyo fiscal y monetario de China a su economía se ha vuelto menos expansivo. El mensaje claro y concertado para los inversores globales: invierta en China y obtenga rendimientos mejores y más seguros. La capacidad de China para mantener el interés de los inversores depende de la solidez a largo plazo de su economía, sobre la cual debería haber cierto escepticismo. Pero la narrativa actual de un crecimiento chino fuerte, estable y sostenible está ganando terreno en la comunidad inversora.
La vulnerabilidad del mercado de bonos de EE. UU. Se hizo más clara cuando los temores de Covid golpearon el año pasado. Los inversores extranjeros, incluida China, se retiraron del mercado del Tesoro. Los precios cayeron inesperadamente, incluso cuando los precios de las acciones se desplomaron. Los rendimientos se dispararon un 0,75% a mediados de marzo, uno de los cambios más grandes y rápidos en años. La liquidez de los bonos estadounidenses se evaporó y los bonos del Tesoro no sirvieron como una cobertura de mercado eficaz. Se produjo el pánico en el mercado. La Fed ingresó al mercado en una escala y alcance sin precedentes, comprando alrededor de $ 1 billón en deuda pública en aproximadamente tres semanas.
Este episodio inducido por Covid contrasta con la crisis financiera mundial de hace una década: los bonos estadounidenses entonces sirvieron como el refugio seguro definitivo.
China nunca buscó replicar el sistema económico estadounidense. Pero durante décadas, Beijing consideró el modelo económico estadounidense digno de un gran respeto, incluso de admiración. Desde las reformas de los 80 bajo Deng Xiaoping, los líderes chinos creían que Estados Unidos sabía cómo dirigir una economía moderna exitosa.
Los tiempos han cambiado. Muchos de los líderes de China ya no consideran la economía estadounidense de la misma manera. Creen que la creciente adicción de Estados Unidos a las tasas de interés reales negativas, su camino fiscal insostenible y la monetización de la deuda de la Fed indican un país y un sistema en declive.
Dos grandes conmociones económicas, la Gran Recesión y el Gran Cierre, influyeron en el pensamiento de los líderes de China. Los choques gemelos, separados por una década de deliberaciones entre académicos, responsables políticos y otros miembros del partido de China, cambiaron la visión de China sobre su fuerza económica relativa y aceleraron el cronograma para reforzar su presencia global.
Sin embargo, el futuro económico de Estados Unidos depende menos de las decisiones macroeconómicas de arriba hacia abajo de los mandarines en Washington de lo que China podría apreciar. Las perspectivas de Estados Unidos se basan más en la resistencia y el dinamismo de los micro fundamentos de nuestra economía: la cultura del trabajo duro, la asunción de riesgos, la libre asignación de capital y trabajo y el respeto por el estado de derecho en un sistema de mercado.

China se está moviendo con rapidez para establecerse como el destino preferido para retornos de capital de bajo riesgo. Si tiene éxito, este sería un paso crítico en su esfuerzo por establecer un ecosistema global económico y financiero alternativo. Entonces, China podría emerger como un rival más viable y serio por la hegemonía.
En los buenos tiempos, los políticos estadounidenses no sienten la obligación de normalizar y, en los malos tiempos, no hay razón ni capacidad para hacerlo. Se requiere una política económica estadounidense mejor y más progresista para retener el privilegio de los bonos del Tesoro estadounidense como activo refugio seguro del mundo, entre otras cosas para fortalecer la posición de Estados Unidos en su creciente rivalidad con China.
_El Sr. Warsh, ex miembro de la Junta de la Reserva Federal, es un distinguido miembro invitado en economía en la Institución Hoover de la Universidad de Stanford._


----------



## Muttley (6 Ene 2021)

Europa 
Onza de oro real a 1650 euros (spot +4)
Onza de plata real a 26,1euros (spot +16)

USA
Onza de oro real a 2077 dólares (spot+6)
Onza de plata real 33,73 dólares (spot +22)

Precios de compra por unidad. 

Feliz día de Reyes!


----------



## jorlau (6 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Simplemente que subió como la espuma y en lugar de salir en máximos lo dejé y corrigió y perdí casi todo lo ganado, aunque ahora está rebotando bastante.



Mientras estés, no pierdes ni ganas, solo sube y baja.

Cuando salgas, podrás decir si has ganado o perdido.


----------



## FranMen (6 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Europa
> Onza de oro real a 1650 euros (spot +4)
> Onza de plata real a 26,1euros (spot +16)
> 
> ...



Creo que por ser reyes hacen descuento


----------



## Desconocido (6 Ene 2021)




----------



## Muttley (6 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Creo que por ser reyes hacen descuento



Es lo normal.
El Brent sube un 1,4% y el oro y la plata bajan un 2,2%.
Como todo el mundo sabe, cuanto más caro es el precio del kJ más fácil y barato es extraer oro y plata.
Asi como su transporte y transformación en monedas relucientes. Trivial.

Incienso y Mirra. Habría que ver los futuros...


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> El poder mover el dinero con facilidad es muy importante.
> El oro es muy caro de mover, por ser algo físico.
> Además que no puedes atravesar fronteras sin dar explicaciones.



Claro, si uno tiene que dejarlo todo e irse a Vladivostok, tiene un problema. Entonces tendría que buscar soluciones para poder "trasladar" los bienes que tuviera. Habría que mirar las opciones y jugársela con alguna.

Pero la mayoría no va a tener esa necesidad.
Yo ya fui hace años de la mano del correo del zar, estuvo entretenido.

Así que esa no es una razón de peso al ponerla en la balanza.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> ...
> *Se que muchos habéis estado vendiendo platas y oros como cabrones para haceros fuertes en metales*, es normal que no digáis nada mientras no acabéis el transvase de fondos y defendáis lo contrario mientras os queden onzas que liquidar, por eso no me tomo los insultos por lo personal se que solo son negocios.



Im presionante


----------



## L'omertá (6 Ene 2021)

Mañana abrimos en 2300.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ya están aquiiiiiiiiiii



Me autocito:

*Sigen aquiiiiii !!!!*

Hoy en el Telediario de la 1, a las 9, el Bitcoño en prime time


----------



## Muttley (6 Ene 2021)

Buen momento para revisar este vídeo del bueno de Maloney
La caída del Imperio Romano y USA.
Vidas paralelas.


----------



## MIP (6 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Pequeñas pegas: no es tan liquida como el oro y ocupa más espacio.



Por ser justos, la plata es lo suficientemente líquida para los tipos de a pie como nosotros, solo vas a empezar a tener problemas a partir de los 100 millones de onzas.

Eso si, es un mamotreto.


----------



## Zoeric (7 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Demasiado yolovalguista, imo. Lo k muchos no entendéis es k la copla de tener posiciones en ambos lados de la treta TAMBIÉN es un seguro. Porke va a ser k kien ahora vaya mitá y mitá...cero problemas y k arda Roma, mirusté...más trankis k El Pepi. Aunque tal vez todo aquello del "seguro" sólo sea el enésimo comodín para cuando la apuesta metalera no funciona ( Una milonga más, pues en el fondo no se defiende ni Seguro ni Gold ni Bitcoño...sino la razón propia o la necesidad de autoconvencerse de k lo elegido es lo correcto y éso es néctar de Cuñadismo Cañí...para lo k "ni puto tiempo, hoyga..." ).
> 
> Un seguro con k garantizar parte del ahorro propio a la apuesta correcta...lo k en una coyuntura de Reset, más k una fortuna desmedida per sé , puede ser la puta poya como punto de salida... tan "la puta poya" como la diferencia entre Cero y Algo...k es iwal a infinito. E infinito frente a Cero cuando se vuelvan a repartir cartas en la nueva coñomía real - ande tiene tóa la pinta de k será casi imposible conseguir las fichas del Casino reservadas a cuatro -...tú me dirás...fundamental para encontrar un lugar bajo el sol. La tiendita o la tasca k hoy nahide puede colocar ni con archirrebajón porke para la tabula rasa castuza está despojando cualquier medio de producción de riqueza del menor valor intrínseco o autonomía en el juego ...y k entonces podrían ser un filón respecto a las RBU de las k la plebe no podrá salir probablemente jamás , condenda a su puta segunda división existenciáx.
> 
> ...



Pues no sé, haciendo un acto de sinceridad conmigo mismo seguramente sí, el discurso sería arrogante, pero tanto como el más fantoche te aseguro que no. 
No lo digo por tí eh, lo digo por los que insultan y llaman tontos a los demás.
Que encima no aportan nada, ni reflexiones e ideas como tú por ejemplo o detalles técnicos como otros muchos compañeros en el subforo de criptos. Nada más que hacen eso, insultar e intentar hacer de menos.
Coño, yo si fuera ellos, no estaría discutiendo ni restregando...bueno, restregando sí, pero con hembras exóticas y tomando refrigerios.

No por ellos, estoy planteándome meterle yo también la puntita al bitcoño...para ver que se siente.

Lo que más me gusta de él, es que sea finito.

Lo que no entiendo de él, son mil cosas. 

¿Si como dices las fichas del casino se las quedan cuatro, que es lo que yo pensaba, que al final estaría en cuatro manos, que gracia tiene?

¿Lo suyo para que fuese "viable", sería que fuese accesible en mayor o menor medida a todo el mundo no?

Pd. Disculpad por poner esto en este hilo, pero ya que está así la conversación...


----------



## esseri (7 Ene 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Pues no sé, haciendo un acto de sinceridad conmigo mismo seguramente sí, el discurso sería arrogante, pero tanto como el más fantoche te aseguro que no.
> No lo digo por tí eh, lo digo por los que insultan y llaman tontos a los demás.
> Que encima no aportan nada, ni reflexiones e ideas como tú por ejemplo o detalles técnicos como otros muchos compañeros en el subforo de criptos. Nada más que hacen eso, insultar e intentar hacer de menos.
> Coño, yo si fuera ellos, no estaría discutiendo ni restregando...bueno, restregando sí, pero con hembras exóticas y tomando refrigerios.
> ...



No necesariamente se las quedan 4...pero con 4 bien provistos, la capacidá de distorsión es infinita.

Mucha suerte en tu experimiento. Y mucho ojo - suavizar la entrada y crecer a cuenta de lo "fácil k es" no es mala cosa...y si , al contrario k mirando desde fuera, se hace difícil con poco, lo mismo hay k ser más "uñas"..o sea, k la prueba del nueve está al alcance de cualquiera . Puede k lo k a tí te guste es k sea finito y otras pinículas - hay muchas en todo el rollo crypto - , pero lo k más gusta a mogollón de los de dentro es k da una pasta del carajo a costa de otros...y cuanto más novatos, mejor.


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Ene 2021)

Chavales, me siento como Job, Abraham o Moisés. Dios nos está poniendo a prueba  

USA al borde de una guerra civil, ya hablan de una tercera ola del bicho fake, gente de a pie perdiendo sus trabajos y chapando sus Paco negocios y sin embargo los cristos de 20k a 40k en una semana. Ya dicen que los 100k son cuestión de tiempo y visto lo visto me lo creo. Que sí, tulipanes y tal, pero el que lo pilló ya no por debajo de 1000, sino por los 6000 de marzo que le quiten lo bailado. Y sí, marica el último. Pero de aquí a que entre el último maricón todavía queda recorrido. El oro y la plata mientras tanto viéndoselas y rogando para no perder esos 19xx $ y la plata para que no la vayan a mandar por debajo de los 25$ que eso se lo hacen en una sola apertura usana.

Padre celestial, desciende ya de una puta vez y desata tú ira contra esos paganos adoradores del becerro de oro*

*- Padre celestial = oro (la plata es Cristo, su único y verdadero hijo)
- Descenso = subida por encima de los 2200$ oro y 40$ plata y los cristos por debajo de $1000 o mejor a 0 que es lo que deberían valer esas mierdas
- Paganos = los Fitipaldis que creen que el mundo empezó después de la II GM y que los +5000 años de historia de la reliquia bárbara es eso, solo historia aburrida que contaba el maestro Carmelo en el insti (¡Qué pesao' que era el tío, la virgen!)
- Becerro de oro = creo que a estas alturas ha quedado claro 

Ale, ya me he quedado a gusto. Ahora podéis ponerme el vídeo ese del chihuahua chillón a mi también


----------



## L'omertá (7 Ene 2021)

Desvaríos aurísticos que no carecen de, en absoluto, de razón.
Lo que yo me pregunto es, ¿cuál es la razón de que suba el BTC y no el oro? (en la misma proporción)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Desvaríos aurísticos que no carecen de, en absoluto, de razón.
> Lo que yo me pregunto es, ¿cuál es la razón de que suba el BTC y no el oro? (en la misma proporción)




Han elegido al patron bitcoin y han descartado a los pedruscos, las elites han elegido, habia varias posibilidades, se habian dado muchas pistas y muchos no las vimos por culpa de gente que nos despistaba.


----------



## Gusman (8 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Han elegido al patron bitcoin y han descartado a los pedruscos, las elites han elegido, habia varias posibilidades, se habian dado muchas pistas y muchos no las vimos por culpa de gente que nos despistaba.



Nene vago, mimado y mantenido. Deja de llorar ya por todos los hilos. Asume que eres un zoquete en las inversiones y que si tienes algo es por herencia.

Se agradecido de lo que tienes o lo perderas. Primer aviso.


----------



## sebboh (8 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Nene vago, mimado y mantenido. Deja de llorar ya por todos los hilos. Asume que eres un zoquete en las inversiones y que si tienes algo es por herencia.
> 
> Se agradecido de lo que tienes o lo perderas. Primer aviso.



sigue sin entender para que vale el oro/plata, supongo que siempre se arrepiente al dia siguiente de no haber elegido los números correctos del euromillones.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Desvaríos aurísticos que no carecen de, en absoluto, de razón.
> Lo que yo me pregunto es, ¿cuál es la razón de que suba el BTC y no el oro? (en la misma proporción)





TomBolillo dijo:


> Chavales, me siento como Job, Abraham o Moisés. Dios nos está poniendo a prueba
> 
> USA al borde de una guerra civil, ya hablan de una tercera ola del bicho fake, gente de a pie perdiendo sus trabajos y chapando sus Paco negocios y sin embargo los cristos de 20k a 40k en una semana. Ya dicen que los 100k son cuestión de tiempo y visto lo visto me lo creo. Que sí, tulipanes y tal, pero el que lo pilló ya no por debajo de 1000, sino por los 6000 de marzo que le quiten lo bailado. Y sí, marica el último. Pero de aquí a que entre el último maricón todavía queda recorrido. El oro y la plata mientras tanto viéndoselas y rogando para no perder esos 19xx $ y la plata para que no la vayan a mandar por debajo de los 25$ que eso se lo hacen en una sola apertura usana.
> 
> ...





Los problemas son varios. Primero, tendéis a comparar 1 btc con una onza de oro. Inducidos, en mi opinión, por la imagen que sea utilizado de forma torticera por los propios interesados para representar el Bitcoin. Que no es otra que una *onza de oro* con una B mayúscula grabada. Claro, no iban a usar una pirámide de salmones ahumados, sería demasiado obvio.
La comparación adecuada no sería un Bitcoin con una onza de oro, más adecuado sería usar para ello el satoshi. Concretamente 149.000 satoshi por gramo. O quizá 4.972.413 de satoshis por cada onza. O incluso si se pretende comparar con el propio bitcoins, sería 1,48 Bitcoin por cada kilo de oro.
en cuanto a la subida meteórica, no está en la naturaleza del oro semejante comportamiento. El oro tiene una progresión moderada sostenida en el tiempo, solo se dispara ante Apocalipsis económicos, que aunque se oteen en el horizonte todavía no han llegado. El oro únicamente es un vehículo seguro, el más seguro probablemente, para enviar una parte de tú riqueza actual al futuro. Quien pretendía dar un pelotazo, y compró oro para ello, se equivocó de activo. Es como yo lo veo al menos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Los problemas son varios. Primero, tendéis a comparar 1 btc con una onza de oro. Inducidos, en mi opinión, por la imagen que sea utilizado de forma torticera por los propios interesados para representar el Bitcoin. Que no es otra que una *onza de oro* con una B mayúscula grabada. Claro, no iban a usar una pirámide de salmones ahumados, sería demasiado obvio.
> La comparación adecuada no sería un Bitcoin con una onza de oro, más adecuado sería usar para ello el satoshi. Concretamente 149.000 satoshi por gramo. O quizá 4.972.413 de satoshis por cada onza. O incluso si se pretende comparar con el propio bitcoins, sería 1,48 Bitcoin por cada kilo de oro.
> en cuanto a la subida meteórica, no está en la naturaleza del oro semejante comportamiento. El oro tiene una progresión moderada sostenida en el tiempo, solo se dispara ante Apocalipsis económicos, que aunque se oteen en el horizonte todavía no han llegado. El oro únicamente es un vehículo seguro, el más seguro probablemente, para enviar una parte de tú riqueza actual al futuro. Quien pretendía dar un pelotazo, y compró oro para ello, se equivocó de activo. Es como yo lo veo al menos.



Si divides el oro existente en el mundo más la expectativa de extraccion futura hasta que mas o menos el bitcoin completa los 21 millones que tendra de limite, te da que 1 bitcoin equivale a 7.14 kilos de oro.


----------



## Desconocido (8 Ene 2021)

se están esforzando...


----------



## FranMen (8 Ene 2021)

Desconocido dijo:


> se están esforzando...



Los reyes siempre llaman dos veces


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Exactamente es así. 
El oro lleva muchos años, es lógico que sea más estable y menos volátil. Ya que esa es una de sus virtudes y si no fuera así, perdería un poco de ese refugio de valor seguro y ganaría más de especulación.

Además están promoviendo que el precio del oro se mantenga más o menos estable frente al dolar, con el oro papel. Pero bien que han acopiado los diferentes países que no son tontos.
Mientras que por otro lado se está incentivando la entrada y especulación en bitcoin. Ensalzando sus virtudes, pero con un claro fin especulativo y de hacerse de oro.

Lo lógico es que el bitcoin siga ganando adeptos y entre más dinero, mientras lo dejen. 
Y llegará un momento que se encontrará con otra situación menos idónea para mantenerse a un gran valor.

Eso llegará cuando pasado un tiempo de subida, haya gente que quiera rentabilizar beneficios, porque las dudas siempre están.
A la vez tendrá que ver cómo acaba la convivencia con las monedas digitales y con la agenda 2030 que va a paso ligero desde inicio de 2020 y pronto se verán sus consecuencias en la economía y la sociedad.
Cuando llegue ese momento, que puede ser a lo largo de este año mismo, se verá que pasa.
Posiblemente haya un trasvase btc>oro

Y al oro lo veo como un testigo silencioso, dejando hacer, criticado pero a la vez valorado por todos, esperando su momento, todos saben que siempre estará ahí. Muchos flirtean y buscan momentos de placer, pero al final saben quién es el que no les va a dejar en la estacada cuando las cosas se pongan feas.


----------



## Desconocido (8 Ene 2021)

La agenda verde no sé si se llevará bien con la minería. En el caso del oro, si cierran las minas, esa energía queda acumulada, pero en el bitcoin desaparece la capacidad de transacción. Ideal feliz del día.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Desconocido dijo:


> La agenda verde no sé si se llevará bien con la minería. En el caso del oro, si cierran las minas, esa energía queda acumulada, pero en el bitcoin desaparece la capacidad de transacción. Ideal feliz del día.



En ese aspecto le gana claramente, pues sólo necesita un chute inicial para vivir eternamente, mientras que el superbtc necesita chute constante y creciente.... cualquiera puede sospechar que la energía va a jugar un papel crucial y que depender de ella es un handicap proporcional al grado de dependencia. A medida que avance la década, todos los factores convergen en su contra. Su momento es ahora y lo están explotando como una planta nueva en el vivero. Luego cuando se le empiecen a caer las hojas ya será otra cosa.


----------



## Tolagu (8 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Exactamente es así.
> El oro lleva muchos años, es lógico que sea más estable y menos volátil. Ya que esa es una de sus virtudes y si no fuera así, perdería un poco de ese refugio de valor seguro y ganaría más de especulación.
> 
> Además están promoviendo que el precio del oro se mantenga más o menos estable frente al dolar, con el oro papel. Pero bien que han acopiado los diferentes países que no son tontos.
> ...



Sinceramente creo que es lo mejor que puede pasar. Nunca he creido en precios desorbitados del oro y la plata porque implícitamente supondrían el reflejo de un sistema que ha estallado. Algo que es refugio no debe tener esas oscilaciones desmedidas ya que, de otra manera, sería objeto de espculación pura y dura. Pero la gran diferencia entre un desplome de las criptos y el de los metales, es que las primeras no afectan más que a unos cuantos mientras que los segundos provocarían un tsunami económico.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que es lo mejor que puede pasar. Nunca he creido en precios desorbitados del oro y la plata porque implícitamente supondrían el reflejo de un sistema que ha estallado. Algo que es refugio no debe tener esas oscilaciones desmedidas ya que, de otra manera, sería objeto de espculación pura y dura. Pero la gran diferencia entre un desplome de las criptos y el de los metales, es que las primeras no afectan más que a unos cuantos mientras que los segundos provocarían un tsunami económico.



El barco del oro es estable y grande, es el que sostiene todo de forma seria. Por eso todos han confiado siempre en él. ¿Alguien se imagina que no estuviera? Estaría todo a merced del viento, piratas, nubes. Si fuera una mierda, sería una casa de putas. Eso ya da una pista del riesgo que entrañan los inventos especulativos. 

Ahora han sobrevenido demasiadas embarcaciones y algunas chalupas. El fiat de perdido al río, las cristos & family, ahora las monedas digitales por irrumpir,...
Batalla naval a la vista...truenos, relámpagos, miedo,... es complicado este futuro, sobre todo por culpa de los que dirigen el cotarro, que no sabes por dónde te van a dar el palo


----------



## Jebediah (8 Ene 2021)

Desconocido dijo:


> La agenda verde no sé si se llevará bien con la minería. En el caso del oro, si cierran las minas, esa energía queda acumulada, pero en el bitcoin desaparece la capacidad de transacción. Ideal feliz del día.



Pregunto porque no tengo ni idea del tema: En el Ethereum 2.0 se elimina la necesidad de esa alta energía ¿no? Pasar del PoW al PoS hace que se termine con los mineros y granjas de minería y se necesite simplemente que la gente tenga una cierta cantidad de Ethers para validarlos, terminando así con la alta necesidad de energía, haciendo la red más segura, ganando en escalabilidad y abaratando las comisiones de las transacciones.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si divides el oro existente en el mundo más la expectativa de extraccion futura hasta que mas o menos el bitcoin completa los 21 millones que tendra de limite, te da que 1 bitcoin equivale a 7.14 kilos de oro.



Que puta chorrada de conclusión de mierda es esta.


----------



## Muttley (9 Ene 2021)

“For 2020, the price of gold rose $375.75 from $1,519.50 to $1,895.25, the greatest calendar year dollar amount increase ever. As a percentage rise, it was the highest since 2010.
Silver’s price rose $8.58, from $17.83 at the end of 2019 to $26.41 at the end of 2020. This was its highest dollar amount increase and percentage increase in any calendar year since 2010”

So, as measured in U.S. dollars (not adjusted for inflation), here is how gold and selected other assets have performed from Dec. 31, 1999, to Dec. 21, 2020:

Gold +557.5%

Palladium +458.4%

Silver +388.2%

Russell 2000 +291.3%

MS-63 $20 St Gaudens +285.1%

MS-63 $20 Liberty +271.1%

NASDAQ +216.7%

Dow Jones Indust Avg +166.2%

Standard & Poors 500 +155.7%

Platinum +147.4%

Switzerland Franc +80.1%

MS-65 Morgan Dollar +68.5% 

China Yuan +26.8%

Euro +21.4%

Australia Dollar +17.5%

Canada Dollar +14.0%

Japan Yen -1.0%

Great Britain Pound -15.4%

Mexico Peso -52.4%

South Africa Rand -58.0%

Brazil Real -65.2%

De Silver #1 Performing Asset In 2020


----------



## Porestar (9 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que puta chorrada de conclusión de mierda es esta.



Si los datos son ciertos es aritmética de colegio, ¿cuál es la chorrada? Igual que hay 1 onza de oro por cada 17 de plata.


----------



## racional (9 Ene 2021)

Menudo fracaso la plata, la tengo desde hace años y sigue igual de precio.


----------



## romanillo (9 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Menudo fracaso la plata, la tengo desde hace años y sigue igual de precio.



Compra al menos un ether no te digo que vayas a ser rico con uno pero si te dará una alegría.


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pregunto porque no tengo ni idea del tema: En el Ethereum 2.0 se elimina la necesidad de esa alta energía ¿no? Pasar del PoW al PoS hace que se termine con los mineros y granjas de minería y se necesite simplemente que la gente tenga una cierta cantidad de Ethers para validarlos, terminando así con la alta necesidad de energía, haciendo la red más segura, ganando en escalabilidad y abaratando las comisiones de las transacciones.



Y por qué no preguntas en los hilos de criptos en lugar de en los hilos de Oro y Plata ?????


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que puta chorrada de conclusión de mierda es esta.



Sin educación, y con proselitismo cripto en los hilos dónde no corresponde.

Otro al Ignore !!!


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Menudo fracaso la plata, la tengo desde hace años y sigue igual de precio.



Desde cuándo la llevas ????


----------



## ElMayoL (9 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pregunto porque no tengo ni idea del tema: En el Ethereum 2.0 se elimina la necesidad de esa alta energía ¿no? Pasar del PoW al PoS hace que se termine con los mineros y granjas de minería y se necesite simplemente que la gente tenga una cierta cantidad de Ethers para validarlos, terminando así con la alta necesidad de energía, haciendo la red más segura, ganando en escalabilidad y abaratando las comisiones de las transacciones.



eso se arregla fácil, ya que ETH hace transacciones Hy7p2 y al ser p2, pues agiliza los bits para q en tu walletchash1.0 sea mas rápido recibir los Esther 2.0. La escalabilidad es brutal ya que las validaciones 2.0 hacen que la pirámide en lugar de acabar en punta, acabe plana como una meseta y es mejor.


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Que puta chorrada de conclusión de mierda es esta.



Iluminanos


----------



## Jebediah (9 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Iluminanos



Que estás poniendo de par en par a un metal precioso y a una moneda digital, estás mezclando churras con merinas. Valoras lo mismo la extracción de mineral en minas subterráneas con descifrar un código con tarjetas gráficas.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ene 2021)

Se supone que el comentario estaba hablando en cuanto a las cantidades que se dicen que hay de cada uno y comparándolas para aclarar qué cantidad de oro se correspondería con 1 btc.
Ya que se suele referenciar con la onza, una vez más comparando con el oro, pero con la onza.... ¿Por qué con la onza?
Eso sí que sería una mierda de comparación si no se tienen en cuenta las cantidades existentes. Que es de lo que se estaba hablando.

No sé si serán churros los btc pero su imagen siempre ha sido una moneda reluciente de oro, le llaman oro digital, mineros, "refugio de valor" (supongo que se refieren a que hay que tener valor para sentirse seguro en ese refugio), etc.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ene 2021)

La comparativa de un btc con una onza me ha recordado a esta imagen


----------



## estupeharto (9 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si divides el oro existente en el mundo más la expectativa de extraccion futura hasta que mas o menos el bitcoin completa los 21 millones que tendra de limite, te da que 1 bitcoin equivale a 7.14 kilos de oro.



Otra comparativa interesante, según ese dato, tendríamos
7,14 x 21.000.000 = 149.940.000 kg oro

Si consideramos que la unidad mínima con la que se puede transaccionar es 1 gramo,
Tenemos
149.940.000.000 unidades

Y con btc, si consideramos la unidad mínima un satoshi, tenemos

21.000.000 x 100.000.000 =
21.000.000.000.000.000 desastrosis

Las ponemos al lado

149.940.000.000
21.000.000.000.000.000

Menos mal que hay pocos.

Exactamente 140.056 satoshis/gramo

Aunque 1 gramo es una cantidad muy pequeña, no es práctico dividirla.
Un satoshi, un número, se podría dividir y conseguir multiplicar la cantidad de unidades disponibles.
Pero dejémoslo como está, para esta observación.

A 50 €/gr daría 7.497 €/btc

Sin contar nada más, sólo unidades disponibles, ese sería un valor aproximado.

Pero tranquilos que nadie se quedará sin satoshis si hiciera falta añadir 4 ceros de escalabilidad más.

Si entramos en otros aspectos, más madera.

En fin, datos y curiosidades. Valor refugio sin fisuras


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Ene 2021)

Brujula de Mercados



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (9 Ene 2021)

Don’t dismiss gold and silver…

*Existe evidencia preocupante de que 2021 verá el fin de las monedas fiduciarias, lideradas por el dólar estadounidense. La oferta monetaria en dólares estadounidenses se ha acelerado a un ritmo extraordinario, un proceso que continuará.

Las señales de los mercados de que es cada vez más probable que se produzca un colapso monetario incluyen un dólar debilitado en las divisas, el precio de bitcoin que refleja una creciente disparidad entre la tasa de emisión y la de fiat, precios de las materias primas en rápido aumento y una burbuja en el interés no fijo. activos financieros.

El pensamiento actual aún debe vincular estos eventos con un colapso en desarrollo de las monedas fiduciarias, pero es solo una cuestión de un período de tiempo relativamente corto, quizás impulsado por una crisis bancaria, antes de darse cuenta de que un activo financiero al estilo de John Law y el colapso de la moneda está en las cartas.

Si bien el oro aumentó en términos de dólares en un 25% el año pasado, aún no ha reflejado un colapso cada vez más probable en las monedas fiduciarias, que este artículo concluye que es probable que suceda en este nuevo año.*

*Introducción*
Entramos en el nuevo año con una creciente conciencia de que la degradación de la moneda fiduciaria se está acelerando. No es de extrañar que los alcistas de bitcoin, que han aprendido sobre las tasas relativas de emisión de divisas, estén a la vanguardia de los que cubren la creciente degradación de la moneda. Están siendo alentados por las estadísticas en gráficos como el que se muestra en la Figura 1.









Los inversores institucionales en números cada vez mayores están ahora clamando a bordo de lo que les parece ser el único activo que ofrece una cobertura para la expansión cuantitativa cada vez mayor y los déficits presupuestarios del gobierno. Continúan evitando los setos tradicionales, los metales preciosos, porque solo ven un lado de la historia. La razón por la que bitcoin está en un desgarro es debido a su tasa de emisión muy restringida en relación con el fiat. Pero los administradores de inversiones todavía piensan en términos de ganancias medidas en el decreto de su propio gobierno. Para ellos, bitcoin es una inversión o especulación y, a pesar de la inflación monetaria, todavía creen que el dinero son dólares, euros o lo que sea que eventualmente se venda por dinero fiduciario. Administrar el dinero es su mandato, siempre debe contabilizarse en fiat, y tienen la tarea de entregar el rendimiento de la inversión medido en consecuencia.

Con respecto al fiat, ven la expansión de la cantidad de dinero, pero en su confusa evaluación del futuro todavía piensan que en algún momento, los bancos centrales lograrán rescatar sus economías del desastre mediante políticas monetarias. Si bien las perspectivas a corto plazo no son claras, interpretan el aumento de los precios de las materias primas como una expectativa de una mayor producción futura. Y el asombroso desempeño de los mercados de valores, que se supone que es prospectivo, está enviando el mismo mensaje. Cuando termine el covid, quizás a fines de la primavera, la opinión común parece ser que la actividad comercial se reanudará y la economía seguirá creciendo.

Mientras que los gerentes de cartera del establecimiento están soñando sus sueños, el oro cerró solo un 25% en el año, superado por la mayoría de los productos básicos por una milla del país, un desempeño respetable como activo de inversión, pero apenas notado por los toros de acciones y cripto.

La condición subyacente es la degradación acelerada del fiat. El gráfico de la Figura 1 no es solo una respuesta covid. La tasa de inflación monetaria M1 ha ido aumentando a lo largo de los años, pero solo ahora la tasa de aumento se ha vuelto hiperinflacionaria; no hay otra palabra para describirlo. Hasta ahora, la respuesta inflacionaria de la Fed ha sido solo en la primera ronda de la batalla covid; La segunda ronda aún no se refleja en la tasa de hiperinflación, que se ha retrasado debido a las disputas políticas. Y el amigo flexible de la Fed aún no se ha desplegado por completo para evitar que la economía de los EE. UU. Se desestabilice por la crisis previa al covid de septiembre de 2019 en el mercado de repos de EE. UU. Y las guerras comerciales y financieras entre EE. UU. Y China, que comenzaron en serio en finales de 2018.

El sistema bancario mundial ahora está retirando el crédito de los prestatarios industriales, porque la codicia de los banqueros por el negocio de los préstamos ha sido reemplazada por el miedo a los préstamos en mora. Los bancos comerciales _deben_ contraer rápidamente sus balances ante el colapso de las empresas y la interrupción de la cadena de suministro o enfrentar su propia crisis.

Este no es un entorno crediticio para el apoyo de la expansión del crédito bancario que la Fed o cualquier otro banco central desearían. Incluso sin una crisis bancaria abierta, la Fed y el Tesoro de los Estados Unidos tendrán que trabajar juntos en sus intentos por rescatar a la economía estadounidense de una recesión inevitable. No pueden tener éxito, pero deben intentarlo, sacrificando el dólar como un acto deliberado de política económica.

Por lo tanto, el dólar y todas las monedas fiduciarias vinculadas a él dejarán de tener valor, porque existe un mandato firme en todas las naciones impulsadas por el bienestar de desplegar continuamente la inflación monetaria a una tasa que ahora se está acelerando rápidamente.


*Los valores de las divisas son determinados finalmente por los mercados.*
Sabemos por las teorías del intercambio y por ejemplos históricos que el dinero fiduciario es solo dinero si es aceptado como tal por la población, y que independientemente de la cantidad en circulación, el público puede rechazarlo por completo. El rechazo del medio de intercambio no es algo que se haga a la ligera. Solo sucede cuando el estado expande la cantidad de manera tan imprudente que el público, inicialmente lento para comprender que el poder adquisitivo de su dinero se está corrompiendo, comprende colectivamente lo que su gobierno está haciendo con el dinero y que no hay esperanza para ello.

Para el dólar de hoy, que este proceso pueda ocurrir rápidamente se explica por la peculiar circunstancia de la situación actual en comparación con las hiperinflaciones pasadas por las siguientes razones:

• El rápido aumento en el precio de bitcoin y otras criptomonedas líderes ha advertido a una minoría significativa y creciente de personas sobre las consecuencias de una inflación de la cantidad de dinero fiduciario emitido por el estado. Alertados por bitcoin, cuyo precio está aumentando rápidamente, un número cada vez mayor de la población en general está recibiendo el mensaje. Es solo un pequeño paso para que los alcistas de bitcoin se den cuenta de que el aumento del precio de bitcoin es una advertencia de un colapso monetario y no solo el argumento de la oferta relativa fundamental para los informes de hoy.

• Cuando se reconozca más ampliamente que la economía en quiebra no es solo un problema covid, sino que una recesión de la década de 1930 ya llamó de antemano, los administradores de inversiones se darán cuenta de que la hiperinflación de la oferta monetaria no solo ha llegado, sino que continuará y terminará destruyendo la moneda.

• Los tenedores extranjeros de dólares y activos en dólares están empezando a descartar sus reservas de 27 billones de dólares, arrojando todo el financiamiento del enorme déficit del gobierno de los Estados Unidos sobre los hombros de la Fed. El financiamiento por parte de la Fed del déficit presupuestario y la deuda de la agencia por parte de QE se enfrentará a los vientos en contra del aumento de las tasas de interés, lo que refleja un factor de preferencia temporal cada vez mayor que se le impone a través de las divisas.

• Cuando quede claro que la Fed ha perdido el control de los precios de los bonos del Tesoro de EE.UU. y, por lo tanto, de las valoraciones del mercado de valores, el dólar colapsará junto con los precios de los activos, siendo el precedente más cercano la fallida burbuja de John Law en Mississippi en 1720 Francia. Se puede esperar que este proceso de destrucción de la riqueza sea más repentino que las hiperinflaciones europeas de principios de la década de 1920.

• Cuando se dispone de una forma más sólida de circulación de dinero, puede continuar un cierto grado de actividad económica y, al hacerlo, prolongar el colapso final de la moneda fiduciaria. En Alemania, entre 1920 y 23, circularon dólares estadounidenses respaldados en oro y cada vez más los contratos comerciales se cerraron en dólares o se ajustaron por el tipo de cambio. No existe una forma compensatoria de hacer circular dinero sólido para prolongar la vida de las monedas fiduciarias en la actualidad.

El colapso monetario es el destino que Estados Unidos y las otras naciones que ven al dólar como su moneda de reserva están cada vez más seguros de enfrentar. Además, con las economías modernas altamente financiarizadas, el mensaje de que debe producirse un colapso de la moneda se difundirá considerablemente más rápidamente que en ejemplos del pasado. Por lo tanto, es posible que las monedas fiduciarias no sobrevivan para ver el 2021; es posible que ni siquiera sobrevivan hasta mediados de año si, como parece muy probable, se produzca una crisis bancaria mundial en un futuro próximo.

*El colapso de Fiat acaba con los servicios financieros*
Nuestro análisis apunta firmemente a un colapso combinado de activos financieros y monedas, que probablemente sea inesperadamente repentino y sin duda sería devastador. Si, por un momento, asumimos que se produce un colapso total de la moneda fiduciaria, todos los contratos financieros existentes, denominados en monedas fiduciarias, perderán su valor. La acumulación de derivados OTC, por un total de unos $ 606 billones nominales, se volverá redundante, junto con otros $ 30 billones de derivados negociados en bolsa, porque un lado es siempre una moneda fiduciaria o la tasa de interés de una moneda fiduciaria https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/don-t-dismiss-gold-and-silver#_edn1_ . Los mercados de bonos mundiales a otros 128 billones de dólares también desaparecerían. [ii]Las acciones perderían la mayor parte o la totalidad de su valor hasta que puedan cotizarse en el sucesor del dinero fiduciario. Y al ser un activo financiero designado en fiat, podemos despedirnos del crédito bancario en su forma fiat. Adiós también a las pensiones y los seguros.

Parte de la eliminación de derivados implica el mercado OTC de liquidación a plazo de Londres para contratos de oro y oro cotizados en Comex. Los valores nocionales de estos contratos OTC fueron de $ 867 mil millones según el Banco de Pagos Internacionales a fines de junio de 2020. Hoy, el principal contrato de futuros de oro en Comex está capitalizado en $ 111 mil millones, lo que con los contratos de oro de otras bolsas da un total total. de aproximadamente un billón de dólares. Aquellos que creen que tienen exposición al oro en estos mercados encontrarán que no es así, y que el proceso de este descubrimiento seguramente conducirá a una prisa por obtener oro físico.

En dólares corrientes, estamos viendo la destrucción de aproximadamente un billón de dólares de contratos bancarios y financieros. Pero como se describe más adelante en este artículo, hay una solución, y es desplegar oro propiedad del banco central y del gobierno para detener la caída. Cuando los gobiernos son lo suficientemente audaces para hacerlo, sus monedas pueden convertirse en sustitutos del oro. En la medida en que los mercados financieros evolucionen de puramente fiduciaria a basarse en estos sustitutos del oro, entonces tienen futuro. Pero en la medida en que actualmente dependan del combustible de la inflación monetaria, ese futuro estará severamente restringido o eliminado. Y después de algunos retornos de normalidad bajo los estándares del oro para diferentes monedas, es probable que la tasa de interés original relativamente baja y estable para el oro restrinja aún más la demanda futura de derivados.


*Bitcoin no es adecuado para reemplazar el fiat*
Para consternación de la multitud de criptomonedas, bitcoin es poco probable e inadecuado para suceder al fiat como medio común de intercambio, por dos razones importantes. La primera es que los bancos centrales no poseen ninguna y no tienen interés en adoptar ninguna forma de criptografía que no sea aquella cuyos libros de contabilidad controlan. Sabemos que están compitiendo para poner en funcionamiento las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales, en parte para evitar las alternativas del sector privado. Pero estas CBDC propuestas son solo otra forma de mandato y fracasarán con tanta seguridad como lo hicieron los mandats territoriaux de la Francia revolucionaria tras el rechazo público de las asignaciones infladas y odiadas .

Sin embargo, los bancos centrales y los departamentos del tesoro del gobierno poseen oro, casi con certeza menos de las 35.171,3 toneladas informadas por el Consejo Mundial del Oro, cuando se permiten arrendamientos, préstamos y doble contabilización. Pero la mayoría al menos posee algo de oro. Aunque es probable que sea un último recurso, convertir sus monedas fiduciarias en sustitutos del oro es la única opción de un banco central para evitar un colapso monetario completo y con él el colapso de todo el gasto estatal.

La segunda razón por la que bitcoin y alternativas similares no son adecuadas es una identificada por Ludwig von Mises en un contexto diferente: el debate del cálculo socialista. Mises señaló que para que una economía funcione, se requieren precios de mercado sin restricciones para que los empresarios y las empresas puedan calcular los rendimientos de la inversión empresarial. El otro lado de los precios es su medición en términos monetarios. Cuando las monedas emitidas por el estado funcionaban como sustitutos del oro, que era la situación de las economías capitalistas en el momento del debate, su poder adquisitivo era ampliamente estable durante un ciclo de inversión típico, lo que permitía a las empresas y empresarios anticipar los rendimientos de una inversión propuesta. Si una criptomoneda inflexible y de emisión limitada como bitcoin se convirtió en el medio de circulación para reemplazar al fiat, posiblemente no se podría contemplar ninguna inversión para un proyecto de varios años debido al efecto sobre los precios futuros. Medidos en bitcoins escasos y con un tope firme en su emisión total, los precios de los productos terminados al final de la inversión terminarían siendo significativamente más bajos que sus costos de producción, descartando así el proyecto en sí.

Eso no evitará que las criptomonedas como bitcoin sigan aumentando, mientras que un número cada vez mayor del público inversor las ve como una protección patrimonial imprescindible en un momento de degradación fiduciaria cada vez mayor. Pero esa es una función diferente de operar como un medio práctico de intercambio.


sigue..._


----------



## timi (9 Ene 2021)

*El regreso al dinero sólido*
El oro califica como dinero sólido debido a su flexibilidad inherente. Si el mercado lo exige, puede recurrir a las existencias de oro sobre el suelo actualmente asignadas a otros usos, en particular como joyería, que probablemente representa aproximadamente la mitad de todo el oro extraído. Y el suministro anual de minas a lo largo de la historia se ha sumado a las existencias sobre el suelo a un ritmo similar al crecimiento de la población mundial. Estas son las condiciones necesarias para una forma de dinero adecuada elegida por los mercados libres, por lo que siempre que falla el dinero del gobierno impuesto a su población, durante milenios el dinero al que todos regresan siempre ha sido metálico.

Sabemos que la inflación cada vez mayor del dólar se ha convertido, o ahora se está convirtiendo en hiperinflación, lo que significa que ahora es virtualmente imposible para la Fed resistir las demandas de una aceleración exponencial continua de la oferta monetaria, terminando con la destrucción. Siendo ese el caso, lo único que detendrá un colapso rápido y final del poder adquisitivo del dólar será convertirlo en un sustituto del oro creíble, aceptado por el público en general que mira al abismo de un colapso monetario y económico total.

Suponiendo que las 8.133,5 toneladas de oro del Tesoro de los EE. UU. Todavía existan y no se hayan vendido, arrendado o prestado, es una cuestión relativamente simple convertir dólares fiduciarios en sustitutos del oro totalmente intercambiables y reintroducir la moneda de oro en circulación. Eso es indiscutible; sin embargo, es cierto que las fuertes reducciones en el gasto público que deben acompañar al dinero sólido son un tema más difícil que debe abordarse al mismo tiempo.

Los problemas más importantes que deben superarse son tanto intelectuales como políticos. Intelectual, porque el establecimiento monetario y económico ha pasado los últimos cincuenta años negando que el oro tenga un papel monetario, y político en que mediante la imposición del dólar y con la ayuda del complejo militar, el estado estadounidense se ve a sí mismo como el protector mundial de los chinos y Ambiciones rusas: una hegemonía que no querrá perder.

La geoestrategia actual de Estados Unidos se hace aún más difícil de abandonar por el hecho de que, por defecto, Rusia ya se ha preparado para un patrón oro abandonando el dólar. Junto con sus ciudadanos y como un acto político deliberado desde 1983, China ha acaparado progresivamente el mercado del oro físico. [iii]No cabe duda de que desde entonces China ha acumulado un tonelaje sustancial de lingotes no declarados como reservas monetarias, con los que puede respaldar el yuan. Podría decirse que los beneficios económicos de poner el yuan en un patrón oro y de que el gobierno chino abandone el financiamiento inflacionario incurriría en menos dolor por el proceso de ajuste que cualquier otra nación. A diferencia de los rusos, los ciudadanos privados de China que posean unas 17.000 toneladas obtendrán un dividendo de riqueza con la introducción de un patrón oro. En consecuencia, el establecimiento permanente de Estados Unidos consideraría que el restablecimiento de un patrón oro estadounidense otorga niveles inaceptables de riqueza y poder económico a sus enemigos.

Cuanto más tiempo vacile Estados Unidos acerca de fijar un dólar que se derrumba al oro, peor será para él. Y suponiendo que en realidad tenga 8.133,5 toneladas de oro monetario libre de cargas, no solo es la relación más baja entre la propiedad nacional de oro y las existencias sobre el suelo en más de cien años, sino que también es la relación más baja entre su oro y el oro monetario total que tienen todos. los bancos centrales.

De este lado de la crisis del dólar es difícil evaluar qué tan rápido la Fed y el gobierno de los Estados Unidos evaluarán y adoptarán correctamente su única opción. Un inconveniente importante será la necesidad de volver a presupuestos equilibrados, lo que implica recortes masivos de gastos no solo en el bienestar público sino también en el inflado presupuesto de defensa. Hágalo mal, y 8.000 toneladas de oro monetario podrían desaparecer notablemente rápido.

Meramente como un supuesto de trabajo, en esta etapa inicial deberíamos suponer que un colapso rápido en el poder adquisitivo del dólar eliminará entre el 95% y el 100% del mismo; la retención de cualquier valor residual es la consecuencia de convertir dólares fiduciarios en sustitutos del oro creíbles.

La confianza en este resultado se deriva de las fuerzas psicológicas en juego evidenciadas en colapsos previos del dinero fiduciario, tanto del lado del gobierno como del público en general. En particular, las lecciones del colapso del esquema de Mississippi de John Law tienen paralelos preocupantes con la situación actual. Law usó la inflación de su libra sin respaldo para aumentar los precios de las acciones de su empresa de Mississippi y su Banque Royale, terminando con la destrucción de la libra y, por lo tanto, de los valores de los activos residuales en la empresa combinada cuando estalló la burbuja. De manera similar, los bancos centrales de hoy con su flexibilización cuantitativa están alimentando la inflación monetaria en la industria de gestión de inversiones, que termina inflando los activos invertibles en nombre de los bancos centrales.

Si este es el modelo al que debemos estar atentos, entonces el colapso del poder adquisitivo de las monedas fiduciarias no estará en la línea de la inflación de Alemania de 1919-1923, especialmente la fase final entre mayo y noviembre de 1923. Se regirá por el velocidad del colapso de los activos financieros, en particular los bonos, cuyos precios son notablemente elevados y sus rendimientos se reducen. La huida del colapso de las monedas fiduciarias continuará midiéndose en comparación con los productos básicos y las materias primas. A nivel del consumidor, la destrucción del valor de los ahorros y la liquidez monetaria podría volverse demasiado rápida para un auge de los libros de texto. El tiempo para deshacerse de las monedas que se derrumban se acortaría drásticamente y, naturalmente, parte de la huida de las monedas en quiebra será hacia el suministro limitado de monedas de oro y lingotes.


*Las perspectivas del poder adquisitivo del oro*
La introducción a este artículo describe el trasfondo de un cambio en el poder adquisitivo lejos de las monedas fiduciarias fallidas. También concluye que en algún momento, los bancos centrales no tendrán otra opción que convertir las monedas fiduciarias en sustitutos del oro. Ha señalado que los intentos de restablecimiento monetario sin el respaldo del oro monetario no solo fallarán, sino que si la disminución de las monedas fiduciarias existentes es tan rápida como sugiere este análisis, no habrá tiempo suficiente para implementar alternativas fiduciarias como el banco central digital. monedas, y de todos modos caerían rápidamente.

Si bien el colapso del poder adquisitivo de una moneda fiduciaria será cada vez más obvio, la demanda de oro físico aumentará su poder adquisitivo, medido por los bienes y activos que comprará. El deseo de acumular cantidades relativamente limitadas de oro aumentará al mismo tiempo que existe el deseo de deshacerse del dinero fiduciario.

Muchas personas que piensan que se han protegido con papel de oro encontrarán que se evapora debido a que no está respaldado por lingotes físicos fácilmente disponibles. Es probable que se sumen a la demanda general de poseer oro físico.

Por lo tanto, no se trata solo de que el poder adquisitivo del dólar pierda, digamos, el 98% a partir de hoy. A esto hay que valorarlo debido a la escasez de oro derivada del acaparamiento cada vez más decidido del metal. Es la combinación de estos factores lo que hace subir los precios del papel moneda, mientras caen catastróficamente medidos en oro. Ejemplos de este efecto fueron comunes en Alemania y Austria en 1922-23, cuando se podían adquirir fincas y propiedades residenciales por cantidades muy pequeñas de oro: $ 100 compraron una casa de seis habitaciones en una calle de moda en Berlín, cuando se confiaba en dólares estadounidenses. sustitutos del oro a $ 20,67 la onza. [iv]

Se desprende de la historia documentada y de la teoría razonada que la hiperinflación empobrece a las clases medias profesionales y trae penurias y hambrunas a la población en general. En el umbral del nuevo año, esta parece ser la perspectiva para cualquiera que no tome la precaución de acumular oro. A la luz de estos factores, no tiene mucho sentido discutir temas menos importantes, como el funcionamiento de los mercados del oro del papel, y mucho menos seguir la práctica engañosa de hacer pronósticos de precios.


*Plata*
Las perspectivas para la plata parecen ser menos recortadas que las del oro, aunque sólo sea porque los bancos centrales no la mantienen en sus reservas monetarias. Después de haber sido desmonetizada en la década de 1870 cuando Alemania pasó a un patrón oro, el precio de la plata medido en oro comenzó un largo descenso de aproximadamente 15: 1 a un récord de 125: 1 en marzo pasado. Desde entonces, la plata se ha recuperado a 71: 1 actualmente.

Seguramente hay pocas dudas de que a medida que aumente el valor relativo del oro con respecto a las monedas fiduciarias como resultado de las políticas hiperinflacionarias de los bancos centrales, la plata volverá a tener una relación con el oro que existía cuando existían los estándares de metales metálicos. En aquellos tiempos, la acuñación era de oro, plata y cobre. Aunque el abandono de los estándares monetarios de la plata en Europa provocó una caída en el precio de la plata en relación con el oro, la plata todavía circulaba como dinero. De hecho, al asegurarse de que una proporción de plata a oro en la acuñación exceda la de Isaac Newton de 15 ½ a uno por un margen razonable, no surgen los problemas inherentes al mantenimiento de un estándar bimetálico. Pero en el orden de los eventos, primero se debe establecer un patrón de cambio de oro con un fiat que de otro modo no tendría valor.

Por lo tanto, parece que un retorno a sustitutos del oro creíbles eventualmente conducirá a una menor proporción de plata a oro; pero es, en esta etapa de su evolución, difícil imaginar que caiga muy por debajo de 20: 1. Esto implica que durante el colapso del dinero fiduciario, el poder adquisitivo de la plata superará significativamente al del oro, más del doble en términos relativos.


----------



## Manzano1 (9 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Brujula de Mercados
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias por el video Harry, me suscribí a su canal de you tube, este tío es bastante bueno.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ventajas de organizarse un “fondo de pensiones“ propio en oro
> 
> Rentabilidad histórica muy elevada.
> Al ser la misma definición de valor....lo preserva en el peor de los casos.
> ...




Me autocito para explicar un poco más el concepto de plan de pensiones propio “ligado al oro y a la plata”.

Paso 1- Saber cuáles van a ser mis necesidades a 20-30 años vista. 
Es decir, cuanto puede ser mis gastos fijos (tendré vivienda en propiedad o no, seguiré pagando hipoteca, familia e hijos...) y luego tener un colchón de seguridad para imprevistos.

Paso 2- Saber cuales van a ser mis ingresos recurrentes a 20-30 años vista. 
Es decir, si tengo plan de pensiones “standard”, si tendré años suficientes para cotizar y recibir una pensión contributiva.
Mi cálculo es recibir un 30-40%de pensión actual debido a la pirámide demográfica extremadamente adversa y al elevadísimo endeudamiento. Si ahora en mis condiciones actuales de cotización recibiera 1000 euros, el cálculo futuro debe ser entorno a 300-400 euros de valor actual. 
Hacer un cálculo estimado. Describir otras fuentes de renta y liquidez (propiedades en alquiler, propiedades en venta...).
Considerar como gasto, servicios privados obligados (sanidad, transporte etc).
La degradación de los servicios públicos en las décadas venideras será dramático. 
Es decir, cuanto quiero que me rente la plata y el oro en mi jubilación. 
Por cuanto tiempo. 

Paso 3- Saber cuánto oro y plata necesitaría para cubrir las necesidades del punto 1 a añadir los ingresos del punto 2 Esto seguramente sea clave.

Paso 4- Diseñar un plan de compra que resulte conveniente a los ingresos mensuales.
Relación oro/plata. Relación entre bullion, premium y super premium.

No sé si a alguien le interesará todo lo anterior, si hay gente que pudiera estar interesada pues me extendería en los puntos anteriores, especialmente 3 y 4. Por lo menos en cuanto a mis consideraciones al respecto.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Ene 2021)

Continúa, por favor. Siempre es agradable leer pensamientos coherentes y fundados.


----------



## Razkin (11 Ene 2021)

Muy bueno Muttley, y completamente de acuerdo en un punto que quizás sorprenda a algún forero. No es otro que el cálculo de un 40% de la pensión actual. A nada que hablemos de a 10 o más años vista y por las razones que expones. Un ejemplo de aplicación del criterio o principio de prudencia valorativa aplicado a las pensiones. Yo es que soy de la vieja escuela, aprendiendo contabilidad y análisis de balances con el PGC debajo del brazo y llegue tarde, o mejor dicho no llegué, a la ingeniería contable o contabilidad creativa (ya solo el nombre me deja perplejo)
Te animo como @L'omertá a que continúes.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2021)

En 20-30 años yo estimaría la pensión a casi cero. Mejor contar con el peor caso posible. Ni con la reducción de población que quieren hacer salen las cuentas. Sumemos todos los que vengan de fuera. Natalidad autóctona por los suelos. Natalidad extranjera subiendo pero bajos sueldos.
Si sobrevivimos a las eutanasias "dignas".
Otro factor primordial es si se tienen hijos. Si se tienen hijos la perspectiva y los números cambian totalmente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Otra comparativa interesante, según ese dato, tendríamos
> 7,14 x 21.000.000 = 149.940.000 kg oro
> 
> Si consideramos que la unidad mínima con la que se puede transaccionar es 1 gramo,
> ...





Pues al final tenias razon pero no hay que ser talibanes ni en esto ni en los metales, he visto que pecamos por igual en los dos foros o subforos o como se diga esto.

Se le pueden rascar muchos euros a las criptomonedas, en el foro de las criptos ayer por la tarde dije lo que iba a pasar y acerte en todo, de hecho incluso me quede corto, me decian que estaba loco y que era imposible lo que yo decia que iba a pasar.

Os voy a ser sinceros, a parte de que se me da muy bien especular vi que las criptos funcionan como oro y plata pero a velocidades de vertigo, lo que aqui pasa en 10 años alli pasa en una semana.

Ademas todas las graficas y cosas que contais aqui sobre oro y plata, suelos, techos............ todo eso me sirvio para ver lo que iba a pasar y he acertado.


Por tanto igual que doy bastante porsaco en algunas cosas he de reconocer que el 50% de mis aciertos de ayer por la tarde fueron gracias a algunos de vosotros y a lo que me habeis ido enseñando.

El otro 50% es de mi mente privilegiada jajajajjaaj


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2021)

Pues añade otra a tu sabiduría. El btc y demás cristos no funcionarán. Se irán a cero. 
Sólo se utilizarán al margen de las leyes y países, por aquellos que hacen negocios al margen. Y llevarán asociados todos los problemas de entrar en ese tipo de negocios.
Así que, la mayoría de especuladores saldrán como puedan perdiendo ganancias. Los que van hasta el final, verán su sueño disiparse.
¿Cuándo puede pasar esto? Es lo de menos. Dependerá del resto de factores. Pero todo está muy acelerado últimamente, yo no dormiría tranquilo con los minolles en juego.
¿Quién se verá beneficiado? No es muy difícil saberlo, papaíto.

Y si no fuera así, entonces estaríamos en el caos, con las cacharras en la mano. Algo muy improbable.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2021)

Por qué empezar un fondo de pensiones personal en oro (y plata?) como complemento a otros activos?

La respuesta en un gráfico.


----------



## Perquesitore (11 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Por qué empezar un fondo de pensiones personal en oro (y plata?) como complemento a otros activos?
> 
> La respuesta en un gráfico.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 540259



Explícanos @Muttley, por favor. Creo que somos muchos los que os leemos con atención pero no siempre os entendemos a los expertos. Y yo veo este gráfico y me quedo inerte. Qué quiere decir esa variación de miligramos de oro por dolar/euro en estos años? Gracias de antebrazo....


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2021)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Explícanos @Muttley, por favor. Creo que somos muchos los que os leemos con atención pero no siempre os entendemos a los expertos. Y yo veo este gráfico y me quedo inerte. Qué quiere decir esa variación de miligramos de oro por dolar/euro en estos años? Gracias de antebrazo....



Según la gráfica:
Los miligramos contenidos en un papel verde de euro o dólar han disminuido un 85% en 20 años.
Si tomamos oro como valor absoluto, que no lo digo yo, aquí está los activos de mayor menor riesgo de colapso.
Lo último que colapsa es lo más valioso. El oro.
Y el segundo los papeles verdes (cash puro)

Si los papeles verdes de euro y dólar están referenciados a oro, y cada vez tienen menos y menos oro, cada vez tienen menos valor. Y en 20 años un 85% menos de valor....
Que hacer para preservar valor en los próximos 20 años si la tendencia se mantiene y no perder un 85% adicional desde ahora mismo?

Tener muchos papeles verdes o mucho oro?
Hay que tener oro.
Está claro. Oro para cambiarlo por papeles verdes cuando se necesite (jubilación) y que nos den muchísimos más papeles verdes (euro, dólar. Neo-euro...o el nombre que tengan los papeles verdes entonces) por cada mg de metal cuando lo necesitemos.


----------



## Perquesitore (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues al final tenias razon pero no hay que ser talibanes ni en esto ni en los metales, he visto que pecamos por igual en los dos foros o subforos o como se diga esto.
> 
> Se le pueden rascar muchos euros a las criptomonedas, en el foro de las criptos ayer por la tarde dije lo que iba a pasar y acerte en todo, de hecho incluso me quede corto, me decian que estaba loco y que era imposible lo que yo decia que iba a pasar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perquesitore (11 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Según la gráfica:
> Los miligramos contenidos en un papel verde de euro o dólar han disminuido un 85% en 20 años.
> Si tomamos oro como valor absoluto, que no lo digo yo, aquí está los activos de mayor menor riesgo de colapso.
> Lo último que colapsa es lo más valioso. El oro.
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por la explicación para dummies. Ha quedado cristalino.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2021)

notrabajo anda por los pasillos de la pirámide parriba y pabajo, ya no sabe dónde va a chingar el próximo polvete


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (11 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En 20-30 años yo estimaría la pensión a casi cero. Mejor contar con el peor caso posible. Ni con la reducción de población que quieren hacer salen las cuentas. Sumemos todos los que vengan de fuera. Natalidad autóctona por los suelos. Natalidad extranjera subiendo pero bajos sueldos.
> Si sobrevivimos a las eutanasias "dignas".
> Otro factor primordial es si se tienen hijos. Si se tienen hijos la perspectiva y los números cambian totalmente.



Aunque comparto tu pesimismo, yo creo que no veremos pensiones a cero, sino igualadas con la RBU o lo que haya. Un mínimo para no morir de hambre y ya.

El planteamiento de @Muttley es impecable. Yo llevo ya años haciendo cálculos parecidos. Cada uno debe ajustar su plan según su situación, claro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues añade otra a tu sabiduría. El btc y demás cristos no funcionarán. Se irán a cero.
> Sólo se utilizarán al margen de las leyes y países, por aquellos que hacen negocios al margen. Y llevarán asociados todos los problemas de entrar en ese tipo de negocios.
> Así que, la mayoría de especuladores saldrán como puedan perdiendo ganancias. Los que van hasta el final, verán su sueño disiparse.
> ¿Cuándo puede pasar esto? Es lo de menos. Dependerá del resto de factores. Pero todo está muy acelerado últimamente, yo no dormiría tranquilo con los minolles en juego.
> ...




Yo me he llevado mis eurillos para putas en una semana y creo que aun puedo rascar algo...........

De verdad ves que eso se va a 0 '????

Yo estoy viendo que es un instrumento maravilloso para quemar dinero, por tanto ese instrumento puede sacarse cada cuatro o cinco años a funcionar.

Imagina que el bitcoin este en manos de los gobiernos y que cada x tiempo piensen vamos a quemar ahorros de gente sin que ni sepan que se los hemos quemado.

Bitcoin seria una herramienta maravillosa para esto, ademas cada vez iria entrando mas gente, en cada burbuja mas gente se quedaria pillada por que cada vez mas gente le echaria huevos a meterse pero no sabrian salir victoriosos y a tiempo la codicia no tiene terminos yo mismo la he visto en mi estos dias.

Ahora mismo tengo amigos metiendo pasta gansa en eso viendo las supuestas correcciones y no quieren enterarse de que la semana que viene van a tener la mitad de lo que tenian, pero ya tengo otros amigos que ademas tontos no son, hay varios inspectores de policia con cierto nivel que ya han palmado por entrar en maximos, es que me lo aconsejaba todo dios me decian hoy...... digo luego os digo que compreis unas cuantas onzas de oro y plata y me mandais a tomar porculo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Según la gráfica:
> Los miligramos contenidos en un papel verde de euro o dólar han disminuido un 85% en 20 años.
> Si tomamos oro como valor absoluto, que no lo digo yo, aquí está los activos de mayor menor riesgo de colapso.
> Lo último que colapsa es lo más valioso. El oro.
> ...





Pero si eso ya lo he esplicado incluso yo de una manera clarisima.

Tuve que pagar este verano un monton de impuestos, notarios y historias, vendi algo de oro y gracias a ello me salieron entre un 20 y un 40% mas baratos esos impuestos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> notrabajo anda por los pasillos de la pirámide parriba y pabajo, ya no sabe dónde va a chingar el próximo polvete




Vaya dias mas chulos, me parece que vuelvo a vuestro redil que por los menos las onzillas de plata son bonicas y me sirven como defensa si entran a robarme, me pongo a tirar onzas en modo onda a la cabeza del chorizo y se va de aqui apedreado, una onza tiene la medida perfecta para cogerla y arrojarla con furia sobre la frente del chorizo, el impacto debe de doler.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Bueno me voy un rato al foro de las criptos a avisar de que salten del barco antes de que acaben todos ahogados.

Acaban de dar la clave masonica en telecinco ya que el foro va de conspiraciones acaban de decir que se esperan bajadas de temperaturas de entre 15 y 16 bajo 0 eso lo traduzco a 15000 euros el bitcoin, los masones se estan avisando para vender.

Luego han dicho que en castilla y leon ( ethereum y lithercoin ) tambien habra bajadas pero menos pronunciadas.

Ademas dicen que en toledo hay demasiado peligro como para salir, imagino que estos masones se estan dando señales y cada provincia corresponde a una criptomoneda.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Ene 2021)

Perquesitore dijo:


>



No cometas ese fallo. Tú pregunta que ninguno nacemos "sabidos".


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Aunque comparto tu pesimismo, yo creo que no veremos pensiones a cero, sino igualadas con la RBU o lo que haya. Un mínimo para no morir de hambre y ya.
> 
> El planteamiento de @Muttley es impecable. Yo llevo ya años haciendo cálculos parecidos. Cada uno debe ajustar su plan según su situación, claro.



Sí, el planteamiento es ese, eso está claro.

Lo que pasa es que dentro de 20-30 años,.... son muchos años. Y más con la burra que llevamos.
Será cuando nos pille a algunos por edades avanzadas si hemos podido llegar.
Yo veo una renta básica dentro de unos años. Dependiendo cómo se acelere la cosa. De hecho, ya hay un montón de gente con pagas, paguitas y demás subsidios. Mientras mucha gente sigue yendo al paro y ya no encuentra un trabajo "digno" ni sin dignar. Y esto, desgraciadamente es una espiral. A medida que se empieza a ir el agua por el agujero y se hace más grande, se acelera mucho.

Entonces, en 20-30 años,... yo decía tomando el peor de los casos, es sensato pensar en casi cero. Casi cero, que no cero, pero algo realmente para ser pobre si no tienes nada más. Que luego las cosas van de otra manera y va mejor, perfecto. Pero la idea es contar también con el peor caso, ya que estaríamos hablando de la supervivencia en ese caso, y no se puede dejar de tener en cuenta.
Hay que tener en cuenta que tal como está la deuda, la pirámide poblacional, los sueldos, etc. Esto se va a arrastrar. La teta no va a dar para seguridad social, pagas, etc. Ya están con la eutanasia, "digna", que no se olvide, y las vacunas en la mesa. No confío para nada en que den un mínimo para no morir de hambre. Harán lo que tengan que hacer (para sus intereses). Es lo que han hecho siempre. Y no hablo de los títeres del gobierno sino de los que mueven el dinero.

Y edito, porque repasando, se me ha olvidado poner uno de nuestros peores males, que es el saqueo de los bobernantes. Es muy difícil mejorar cuando tienes el enemigo y ladrón en casa.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo me he llevado mis eurillos para putas en una semana y creo que aun puedo rascar algo...........
> 
> De verdad ves que eso se va a 0 '????
> Yo estoy viendo que es un instrumento maravilloso para quemar dinero, por tanto ese instrumento puede sacarse cada cuatro o cinco años a funcionar.
> ...



Si está en manos de los gobiernos ya no es el btc.
Los gobiernos sacarán su sistema, pero no será el btc, ni especulativo como éste. Será para "intentar" seguir con el mismo circo, pero mejorado, con más control y porque el otro ya se está desmoronando.
Y el btc no será cíclico para ir quemando ahorros cada cinco años. Esto lo ha podido hacer un par de veces, y la gente intentará entrar a ganar pasta fácil, pero cada vez se fiarán menos y saldrán antes. No se conseguirán esas rentabilidades grandes y se estará al margen de la ley y sus problemas.
Llegará el momento que caiga en descrédito y nadie jugará a perder.
Y tendrá que pasar un buen tiempo hasta que nuevas generaciones sin memoria de lo ocurrido vuelvan a otro invento especulativo como éste.


----------



## Dadaria (11 Ene 2021)

Voy a romper una lanza, por así decirlo, en favor de @Notrabajo34 en cuanto a criptos, aunque no debe ser entendido, ni mucho menos, como un alegato a favor de estos. Lo primero que tengo que decir es que las criptos, como cualquier "producto" sujeto a la especulación, puede ofrecer grandes retornos, siempre que entres y salgas en los momentos oportunos, como cualquier acción. Y en ese sentido, si se mide la rentabilidad del bitcoin desde que empezó hasta ahora, pues es evidente que ha sido brutal. Claro está que, de momento, las criptos en general, y el bitcoin en particular, siguen estando en manos de cuatro gatos, por lo que interesa seguir "cebando al cerdo", por así decirlo. Ahora mismo lo que no contemplo es, en ningún caso, es su prohibición. Bien pensado, las criptos son la burbuja perfecta, pues puede ser inflada y estallada a voluntad. Basta coger una cripto, repetir ese proceso, y así sucesivamente. Hasta ahora, al bitcoin le han puesto una alfombra para que pueda discurrir plácidamente, al igual que al resto de criptos (muchos de los spam que me encuentro son de invertir en esto), mientras que el oro y la plata viven inmersos en una carrera interminable de obstáculos. Mientras que las criptos no amenacen al sistema (y de momento no parece que sea así), seguirán siendo utilizadas por los gobiernos como una agujero negro en el que verter todo el humo que vayan imprimiendo, como forma de destruir toda esa liquidez creada de la nada. Por supuesto, yo seguiré confiando en el oro y la plata físicos, esperando pacientemente que llegue su momento.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Ene 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Voy a romper una lanza, por así decirlo, en favor de @Notrabajo34 en cuanto a criptos, aunque no debe ser entendido, ni mucho menos, como un alegato a favor de estos. Lo primero que tengo que decir es que las criptos, como cualquier "producto" sujeto a la especulación, puede ofrecer grandes retornos, siempre que entres y salgas en los momentos oportunos, como cualquier acción. Y en ese sentido, si se mide la rentabilidad del bitcoin desde que empezó hasta ahora, pues es evidente que ha sido brutal. Claro está que, de momento, las criptos en general, y el bitcoin en particular, siguen estando en manos de cuatro gatos, por lo que interesa seguir "cebando al cerdo", por así decirlo. Ahora mismo no contemplo es, en ningún caso, es su prohibición. Bien pensado, las criptos son la burbuja perfecta, pues puede ser inflada y estallada a voluntad. Basta coger una cripto, repetir ese proceso, y así sucesivamente. Hasta ahora, al bitcoin le han puesto una alfombra para que pueda discurrir plácidamente, al igual que al resto de criptos (muchos de los spam que me encuentro son de invertir en esto), mientras que el oro y la plata viven inmersos en una carrera interminable de obstáculos. Mientras que las criptos no amenacen al sistema (y de momento no parece que sea así), seguirán siendo utilizadas por los gobiernos como una agujero negro en el que verter todo el humo que vayan imprimiendo, como forma de destruir toda esa liquidez creada de la nada. Por supuesto, yo seguiré confiando en el oro y la plata físicos, esperando pacientemente que llegue su momento.



Pues me parece perfecto. Como especulación. Como todo en lo que se pueda invertir y que tenga volatilidad. Ya dije hace unos días que estaba estudiando el XRP pese a la situación de investigación actual. Especulación pura y dura, que no reserva de valor ni hedging ni pollas en vinagre.

Pero de ahí a tenernos que tragar el discurso apologético, especialmente en los hilos de MP, pues como que me está tocando los cojones a dos manos. Hasta los huevos, vamos. Aquí en el foro hay hilos de bitcoin más que de sobra para leer, para aprender y para perder el tiempo. Creo que ya iban por el XV o XVI. Cojonudo, ese es su sitio. Todo lo demás es spamear el foro, más que el foro, los hilos de MP. Y eso considero que no es algo casual, más bien al contrario, es premeditado.

Yo, particularmente, esta tarde me he llevado una gran alegría con el bajonazo. No por la pasta que pierda la gente que se meta, sino porque considero necesario que la gente entienda de una vez que son activos de altísima especulación y de altísimo riesgo. La pasta, a estas alturas, es posible que la recuperen, pero muchos abrirán los ojos. He leído también con gran alegría las advertencias que están haciendo las autoridades reguladoras en UK acerca de los peligros de las criptos. Y no veo a ninguno de los apologetas que infectan los hilos de MP que siquiera mencionen estos riesgos.

Tolagu dixit. Y con esto prometo no volver a mencionarlos por aquí.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues me parece perfecto. Como especulación. Como todo en lo que se pueda invertir y que tenga volatilidad. Ya dije hace unos días que estaba estudiando el XRP pese a la situación de investigación actual. Especulación pura y dura, que no reserva de valor ni hedging ni pollas en vinagre.
> 
> Pero de ahí a tenernos que tragar el discurso apologético, especialmente en los hilos de MP, pues como que me está tocando los cojones a dos manos. Hasta los huevos, vamos. Aquí en el foro hay hilos de bitcoin más que de sobra para leer, para aprender y para perder el tiempo. Creo que ya iban por el XV o XVI. Cojonudo, ese es su sitio. Todo lo demás es spamear el foro, más que el foro, los hilos de MP. Y eso considero que no es algo casual, más bien al contrario, es premeditado.
> 
> ...



Mira XRP, míralo bien. Va a dar muchas sorpresas. Mejor estar posicionado antes de que eso pase, esta regalado.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ene 2021)

Tranquilos, que cuando peten, el dinerito no tendrá otra opción. En el fondo están haciendo un favor.


----------



## Gusman (11 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bueno me voy un rato al foro de las criptos a avisar de que salten del barco antes de que acaben todos ahogados.
> 
> Acaban de dar la clave masonica en telecinco ya que el foro va de conspiraciones acaban de decir que se esperan bajadas de temperaturas de entre 15 y 16 bajo 0 eso lo traduzco a 15000 euros el bitcoin, los masones se estan avisando para vender.
> 
> ...



Tomate la medicacion que ya posteas sin cambiarte de nick a Romanillo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Ene 2021)

Notais la calma antes de la tempestad ?=

Esa calma es la señal del sunami que viene esta noche.


----------



## Perquesitore (12 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No cometas ese fallo. Tú pregunta que ninguno nacemos "sabidos".



No...si estaba poniendo esas palabras en boca de Romanilo...perdón!! De Notrabajo...que ha venido a decir, ante la bajada del bitcoin, que se había equivocado echando por tierra los metales....


----------



## Gusman (12 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Notais la calma antes de la tempestad ?=
> 
> Esa calma es la señal del sunami que viene esta noche.



Lastima que no ha venido el tsunami esta noche y te ha llevado con él, oh gran Rumanillo nostrabajus34.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Lastima que no ha venido el tsunami esta noche y te ha llevado con él, oh gran Rumanillo nostrabajus34.




Anoche cuando dormía
soñé, ¡bendita ilusión!,
que un tsunami fluía
dentro de mi imaginación.

Di, ¿por qué acequia escondida,
agua, vienes hasta mí,
manantial de nueva vida
de donde nunca bebí?

Y todo eso...


----------



## Razkin (12 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Anoche cuando dormía
> soñé, ¡bendita ilusión!,
> que un tsunami fluía
> dentro de mi imaginación.
> ...



.......
Era una "cristo" porque daba
calores de rojo hogar,
y era el Bitcoin porque alumbraba
y porque hacía llorar.

je, je . Machado en su faceta de analista y visionario.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Anoche cuando dormía
> soñé, ¡bendita ilusión!,
> que un tsunami fluía
> dentro de mi imaginación.
> ...



Esta mañana cuando dormía
soñé, ¡bendito de mí!
que un coñowalle tenía
dentro de cajón mi;
monedas y monedicos
iban creciendo en él,
haciéndome yo ricoh ricoh
mientras floreaba aquí



Razkin dijo:


> Era una "cristo" porque daba
> calores de rojo hogar,
> y era el Bitcoin porque alumbraba
> y porque hacía llorar.


----------



## Manzano1 (12 Ene 2021)

Dolido mi corazón,
De la plata se salía, 
Para buscar un eden mayor,
De arenes y sultania


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Lastima que no ha venido el tsunami esta noche y te ha llevado con él, oh gran Rumanillo nostrabajus34.



No ves que no hay fuerza de compra y que va a caer por su propia inercia, deja de hacer el ridiculo ignorante en inversiones, compra, compra que te lo quitan de las manos, compra antes de que se vaya a 1 millon de dolares.


Edito; Lo veo mas cerca de los 15000 o 18000 que de los 40000 euros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2021)

Habeis visto el ultimo programa de kaiser report otra vez habla bien del oro y de la plata aunque a medias pero luego el programa acaba en que plata y oro podrian subir cuando la gente se de cuenta del timo de los papelitos.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

¿Has actualizado el hilo aquel que abriste diciendo quemosido engañado?


----------



## Gusman (12 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No ves que no hay fuerza de compra y que va a caer por su propia inercia, deja de hacer el ridiculo ignorante en inversiones, compra, compra que te lo quitan de las manos, compra antes de que se vaya a 1 millon de dolares.
> 
> 
> Edito; Lo veo mas cerca de los 15000 o 18000 que de los 40000 euros.



Si eras tu quien hace 2 dias compraba y daba por el culo en este hilo con las cristos. Yo solo compro bienes tangibles. Todas mis cristos fueron minadas asique imagina lo que me costaron.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Habeis visto el ultimo programa de kaiser report otra vez habla bien del oro y de la plata aunque a medias pero luego el programa acaba en que plata y oro podrian subir cuando la gente se de cuenta del timo de los papelitos.



Esos dos están hechos unos buenos pájaros.
Mezclan evidencias que todos pueden estar de acuerdo, contra éste conta el otro, para luego meter su bitcuñita publicitaria ensalzando el bitcoño.
También hablan bien del oro, para luego decir que el btc tiene TODAS las características del oro, pero además es mejor porque blablabla.
Siempre van de falacia. Desde hace un tiempo totalmente descarada. Da cosa verlo ya. Y la otra partiéndose la raja.
Todavía no lo he oído hablar nunca de ningún punto débil y mira que tiene a punta pala. De hecho son los que más se ven.

Compara con el bueno de Mike. Los dos últimos videos para enmarcar.
Él habla sobre lo bueno, pero también sobre lo malo. Como tiene que ser.
Y es que el btc tiene grandes problemas, que ya se han comentado. No regulado/ilegal. Consumo de energía y recursos crecientes. Altamente especulativo ahora. Cuando haya problemas para mantener los recursos que lo mantienen con vida...qué? 
Cuando le metan mano, bye. Y decir adiós a lo que tienes no debe molar. 
Pero los que lo defienden sólo hablan de que es muy bueno, el futuro y que los que "no lo ven" son gilipollas. Argumentos de peso, sin interés alguno.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esos dos están hechos unos buenos pájaros.
> Mezclan evidencias que todos pueden estar de acuerdo, contra éste conta el otro, para luego meter su bitcuñita publicitaria ensalzando el bitcoño.
> También hablan bien del oro, para luego decir que el btc tiene TODAS las características del oro, pero además es mejor porque blablabla.
> Siempre van de falacia. Desde hace un tiempo totalmente descarada. Da cosa verlo ya. Y la otra partiéndose la raja.
> ...




Esta noche me lo miro.

Yo lo que veo de este del kaiser que un dia te dice que la onza del oro a 10000 y luego que el oro es basura, 

No se aclara o no quiere aclararse, me parece ya incluso mas sensato el JL en mundo desconocido con los umnitas y los cracks que vienen.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esta noche me lo miro.
> 
> Yo lo que veo de este del kaiser que un dia te dice que la onza del oro a 10000 y luego que el oro es basura,
> 
> No se aclara o no quiere aclararse, me parece ya incluso mas sensato el JL en mundo desconocido con los umnitas y los cracks que vienen.




No le des más vueltas. El oro y la plata siembre van a estar ahí. No te harán rico mañana, pero te asegurarán una jubilación decente.

Mira el gráfico semanal:






Es claramente alcista. Aunque bajara más la tendencia alcista es claro. Estamos jugando con los máximos históricos, y nos está costando romper, pero llegará. Todo el mundo tranquilo.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Las reservas de oro de Rusia superan por primera vez las de dólares
> 
> La montaña rusa del Bitcoin renueva las discusiones de "la madre de todas las burbujas"



No me lo esperaba


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No le des más vueltas. El oro y la plata siembre van a estar ahí. No te harán rico mañana, pero te asegurarán una jubilación decente.
> 
> Mira el gráfico semanal:
> 
> ...



Es una cosa que parece que la gente no quiere tener en cuenta.
Pero es que en las inversiones hay que valorar también poder dormir tranquilo.

notrabajo estás violando dos reglas de oro:
No invertir en algo que no conoces
No invertir en algo que no te deje dormir tranquilo
Mira que te gusta meterla, aunque sea bien.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es una cosa que parece que la gente no quiere tener en cuenta.
> Pero es que en las inversiones hay que valorar también poder dormir tranquilo.
> 
> notrabajo estás violando dos reglas de oro:
> ...



Estoy aprendiendo que es una cosa que esta bien.

Se puede dormir tranquilo de una determinada manera y ahora mismo no es el momento.

Por ejemplo si vuelven a caer las bolsas y las criptos hay que entrar si o si, pero ahora mismo no, esto me ha servido para aprender a usar esto, para aprender a usar exchanges, para saber como comprar pagando menos comisiones y tambien para sacar para unas cuantas putillas y mira que meti nada practicamente.

La manera de dormir tranquilo es que caiga todo otra vez, entrar y dejar alli el dinero muerto hasta la siguiente burbuja.

Una vez vuelvan a engordar al cerdo no querer coger el ultimo duro, poner una venta programada y en cuanto eso meta un bajon antologico a tomar porculo y 200.000, 400.000 o lo que sea para la buchaca.

El otro dia es verdad que me pille mas de 1 kg de plata por unos 200 euros una triunfada gracias a que conocia lo que se estaba vendiendo y al parecer nadie mas lo conocia, 

Voy a poneros fotos os va a gustar mi compra, fue en subasta.


----------



## Muttley (12 Ene 2021)

Punto 3
Cuantas onzas para mi fondo de pensiones de oro y plata.

_*Disclaimer*_
Por favor tened en cuenta, que evidentemente se hacen suposiciones, eso sí todas basadas en el pasado: eventos, precios y costes que han ocurrido.
No hay ninguna fantasía. No hay escenarios Madmaxistas.
Para simplificar, hablo de precios/valor actual. Sólo corrijo por inflación el precio en 2040.
Cada uno podrá hacer sus correcciones, sus apreciaciones.
SE trata de dar un poco de sentido, nada más, ver las dimensiones de lo que estamos hablando.
Rentabilidades pasadas NO garantizan rentabilidades futuras (pero si hay en algún activo donde se "garanticen" es en el oro y su reserva de valor).
Me he podido equivocar, soy humano.

1 onza de oro cuesta ahora en Enero de 2021 1600€ (para simplificar cálculos).
Hablamos de precio de oro físico. El que se compra y vende en el foro. NO spot.
La proyección de 2000-2020 de variación del oro ha sido de 557,5% sin contar con la inflación.
(fuente ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL) 
Es decir, repitiendo la misma proyección en 2021-2040 nos vamos a un valor de onza de 8920€.
Si se ajusta la inflación en ese periodo 2000-2020 (cualquier calculadora de inflación vale) vemos que 1600 euros en 2000 son 2322,84€ actualmente en 2021.
Un 45% acumulado aproximadamente de pérdida.
Lo aplicamos a los 8920 euros. Nos resulta 6144€ .
Esta onza se podrá vender a 6144 euros en 2040 con "valor actual" si los datos de inflación lo que ha ocurrido en 2000-2020 se "repite" den el periodo 2020-2040.
4544 euros de renta pura.

A partir de aquí es pura multiplicación.
Si quiero 100000 euros de *renta pura* (sin contar con inversión inicial) valor actual en 2040 necesito comprar *SOLO 22* onzas con un precio medio de 1600€.

Y ahora un poco "de magia".
Se puede calcular cuantos euros se generan con las subidas. 
Es decir, *50 euros de subida en el precio de compra *multiplicado por 22 onzas, nos da un "beneficio subyacente" de *1100 euros*.
Supoongamos la mencionada inflación. 45%. No son 1100, son 757,7€.
Cada 50 euros de subida desde YA, se paga un mes de pensión justita en 2040.

Con la plata se puede hacer el mismo cálculo, pero claro, la plata es mucho más volátil con proyecciones de precios mucho más generosas, debido a lo que ya hemos comentado muchas veces (escasez creciente, precio artificial...).
En teoría se puede hacer con la plata.
Un pequeño ejercicio.
Con un ratio de 70-1 oro/plata.
Supongamos un ratio 50-1 en 2040 (bastante plausible y no hablamos de locura), se necesitará un 40% menos de inversión en plata que en oro para obtener el MISMO RETORNO.
Es decir, trasladando lo dicho anteriormente, me valdría con 1100 onzas SOLO para generar estos 100000 euros de renta pura.


La estrategia definitiva que creo buena es combinar ambas estrategias (oro más "seguro", reserva de valor, predecible) y plata (más potencial de subida)
Con 22 onzas de oro ( 35200 euros) y 1100 de plata (27500 euros) se consiguen 200000 euros de valor real de renta pura en 2040.
Sin aplicar inflación post 2040, hablaríamos de 200 meses de renta a 1000€. Casi 17 años "asegurados" con una inversión inicial de 62700€
Todo por el precio de un coche de gama alta ahora.
Los porcentajes de combinación, ya son a gusto del consumidor, en función de su perfil de riesgo.

De todas formas, la pensión de oro y plata debe ser complementaria a otras generadoras de renta en la jubilación (pensión pública, alquileres...).
No creo prudente tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

Espero que le haya servido a alguien.
Si es así, paso el "cepillo" y la recibo "la voluntad" por privado 

Luego hay muchas variaciones de esta estrategia conjunta.
Centrarse en bullion, semipremium o superpremium en oro y plata, combinaciones entre los distintos formatos de oro y plata.
Si de nuevo alguien está interesado, cuando esté inspirado escribo otro mensaje al hilo del potencial de combinar distintos tipos de monedas (distinto premium) y moneda "histórica" con recorrido, que puede ser un multiplicador importante si se sabe hacer bien y sonbre todo si se han hecho los deberes.


----------



## Josebs (12 Ene 2021)

La Tesis está muy bien pero te olvidas de Papa Estado y su mordida. O crees que en 2040 habrá libre circulación de dinero entre particulares sin justificar...


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> ....
> La proyección de 2000-2020 de variación del oro ha sido de 557,5% sin contar con la inflación.
> (fuente ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL)
> Es decir, repitiendo la misma proyección en 2021-2040 nos vamos a un valor de onza de 8920€.
> ...



¿No serían 12934€ aplicando la inflación?

También habría que tener en cuenta que 1000 € dentro de 20 años, equivaldrían a aproximadamente 500 de ahora según el criterio de inflación, aunque supongo que será mayor, habrá cambios, a saber.
Que será un seguro, seguro.


----------



## Muttley (12 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿No serían 12934€ aplicando la inflación?
> 
> También habría que tener en cuenta que 1000 € dentro de 20 años, equivaldrían a aproximadamente 500 de ahora según el criterio de inflación, aunque supongo que será mayor, habrá cambios, a saber.
> Que será un seguro, seguro.



Yo entiendo que no.

Si vas al valor del oro, en 2000 estaba algo menos de los 400$. 
Un 500 y pico% lo pone en el precio actual de 2020 que son aprox 2000$
Para llevar su valor de compra al año 2000 hay que disminuir ese 45%.
Eso es lo que hago en el periodo 2020-2040. Traigo los 8920 euros de 2040 a su valor en 2020 (Los 6144) para que nos hagamos una idea, pues el resto de los cálculos (los 100000 bla bla bla) son de ahora para cuantificar el impacto. No del futuro.




Josebs dijo:


> La Tesis está muy bien pero te olvidas de Papa Estado y su mordida. O crees que en 2040 habrá libre circulación de dinero entre particulares sin justificar...



Ni idea. 
No sé qué impuestos se van a pagar en 2040 ni cuál será el régimen fiscal del oro.
Ningún fondo asegura una tributación a futuro. Cómo voy a hacerlo yo? 
Las condiciones de la posesión del metal u otras condiciones de contorno (sociales, económicas, políticas) entra dentro de escenarios mas o menos madmaxistas que cada uno deberá valorar.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo entiendo que no.
> 
> Si vas al valor del oro, en 2000 estaba algo menos de los 400$.
> Un 500 y pico% lo pone en el precio actual de 2020 que son aprox 2000$
> ...



Ah vale.
Como habías puesto que 1600 en 2000 > 2323 en 2020
y que aplicabas la misma inflación a los 8920 de 2020, entendí que querías decir que en 2040 serían 6144.


----------



## kikepm (12 Ene 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Mientras que las criptos no amenacen al sistema (y de momento no parece que sea así), seguirán siendo utilizadas por los gobiernos como una agujero negro en el que verter todo el humo que vayan imprimiendo, como forma de destruir toda esa liquidez creada de la nada...



¿Como podrían los gobiernos destruir toda la liquidez usando las criptos? Yo no lo veo posible.

A 1 de octubre la oferta monetaria medida por M1, suma del efectivo, las reservas de los bancos en el banco central y las cuentas corrientes del público en los bancos, era de aproximadamente 5,581 billlones de $.

Supongamos que los bancos, empresas y familias, compran criptos por un valor de 1 billón de $. Si el precio actual de las criptos es, por ejemplo, de 1 cripto = 1000 $, tendríamos que habrían cambiado de mano 1.000 millones de criptos, que se habrían intercambiado por dicho billón de $.

En esta operación, hay que notar que ninguna cantidad de dólares o criptos se ha creado o destruido, solo han ocurrido intercambios por el valor indicado.

Imaginemos que las criptos pierden contra el dólar, y pasan a intercambiarse a una tasa de 1 cripto = 100 $.

En las nuevas condiciones, supongamos que los compradores de criptos del primer ejemplo, las vuelven a vender a los actuales tenedores de dólares que anteriormente se las vendieron. En este caso, tendríamos que se intercambiarían 1.000 millones de criptos por el 10% del valor de la anterior transacción en dólares, 100.000 millones.


En ningún momento, la cantidad total de dólares o criptos varía. *Simplemente, lo que ocurre es una transferencia de riqueza* de los compradores de criptos/vendedores de dólares de la primera transacción, hacia los compradores de criptos/vendedores de dólares de la segunda.

Incluso aunque el valor final de las criptos fuera cero, en cuyo caso la segunda transacción no sería necesaria, seguiría habiendo una transferencia neta de riqueza sin un cambio en la oferta monetaria de dólares o criptos.

La teoría del sumidero de liquidez no se sostiene, a mi entender.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Como podrían los gobiernos destruir toda la liquidez usando las criptos? Yo no lo veo posible.
> 
> A 1 de octubre la oferta monetaria medida por M1, suma del efectivo, las reservas de los bancos en el banco central y las cuentas corrientes del público en los bancos, era de aproximadamente 5,581 billlones de $.
> 
> ...



¿Tú tienes cristos o tendrías tu dinero ahí?
En caso afirmativo, ¿no piensas que lo podrías acabar perdiendo todo?
Hablo desde el sentido de tener ahí tu dinero, como algo seguro, no del tradeo y especulación.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Tú tienes cristos o tendrías tu dinero ahí?
> En caso afirmativo, ¿no piensas que lo podrías acabar perdiendo todo?
> Hablo desde el sentido de tener ahí tu dinero, como algo seguro, no del tradeo y especulación.




Ahora no hay nada seguro, el oro y la plata tambien se pueden perder, si mañana se prohibe o se pone precio a la cabeza del que lo tenga haber quien es el guapo que las vende, lo unico que podria hacerse es quemarlas para no darle nada a nadie, es decir enterrar en algun sitio y esperar a estar vivo para cuando pase la tempestad.

Nos tienen unas cosas chulisimas preparadas que ahora mismo ni nos imaginamos, como lo de la pandemia nadie se lo imaginaba.

Mi unica sensacion es que nos van a reventar a todos y es posible que incluso haya aliems y umnitas en lo siguiente que nos tienen preparado, este año aun las vamos a pasar putas, ahora mismo esta medio paz que parece que nos lleva a salir del abujero es solo el rebote del gato muerto, pronto volvemos abajo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esos dos están hechos unos buenos pájaros.
> Mezclan evidencias que todos pueden estar de acuerdo, contra éste conta el otro, para luego meter su bitcuñita publicitaria ensalzando el bitcoño.
> También hablan bien del oro, para luego decir que el btc tiene TODAS las características del oro, pero además es mejor porque blablabla.
> Siempre van de falacia. Desde hace un tiempo totalmente descarada. Da cosa verlo ya. Y la otra partiéndose la raja.
> ...



*El que quiera ver, que vea... el que no quiera ver, de cabeza al bisscoin!

A veces estos payasos de RT hablan demasiado*

En el minuto 04:00 del vídeo se comenta quienes son algunos de los defensores del bitcoin.

*






Por cierto, el título del vídeo, sensacionalista y estúpido a partes iguales.*

"El oro ya no se diferencia mucho del dinero fíat" | Keiser Report en español (E1642)


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ene 2021)

Los curtidos sabrán qué hacer con esta noticia:

¿Por qué BlackRock es vital para el futuro de Bitcoin?


----------



## estupeharto (13 Ene 2021)

Si en el "futuro" hay una "lo que sea" que es aceptada y válida, entonces ya será otra cosa y se verá. Pero lo que hay ahora, no gracias.


----------



## FranMen (13 Ene 2021)

Una simplificación con el tema oro-pensiones.
Tener oro es como tener un terreno en barbecho, no rinde pero tampoco se pierde, lo puedes mantener el tiempo que haga falta sin perder o puedes venderlo para invertir cuando las condiciones sean adecuadas o por una necesidad.
El fiat es como tener semillas sin sembrar, poco a poco se van a estropear si no haces nada.
Invertir es sembrar, hay que saber el momento adecuado y tener suerte si no lo puedes perder todo.
En mi opinión, salvo para muy expertos, no es momento de sembrar y mejor tener el terreno en barbecho


----------



## estupeharto (13 Ene 2021)

Te faltó decir que es un terreno que todo el mundo valora, que se puede "instalar" en cualquier parte del mundo, etc.


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ene 2021)

Muy buena metáfora lo del terreno y las semillas.
Me lo apunto.


----------



## Muttley (13 Ene 2021)

Rumor bastante contrastado.
USMint se ha quedado sin monedas eagle de 1oz, aparentenenre por falta de metal físico.
O Eso se les ha transmitido a los minoristas autorizados (Apmex...).
No saben cuando podrán ser ofrecidas de nuevo.

La historia aquí:
US Mint RUNS OUT Of 1 Oz American Gold Eagles, Has NO ESTIMATE For When More Can Be Offered


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Tú tienes cristos o tendrías tu dinero ahí?
> En caso afirmativo, ¿no piensas que lo podrías acabar perdiendo todo?
> Hablo desde el sentido de tener ahí tu dinero, como algo seguro, no del tradeo y especulación.



Me permito contestarte como novicio en cryptos.

Por lo que he estudiado (buscad los videos de valdeande magico) creo que han venido para quedarse.

Tienen una serie de caracteristicas como la descentralización, la posibilidad de puentear a los bancos, su implantación creciente en el mundo digital, facilidad de transporte, la facilidad de convertibilidad entre las distintas criptos.... Y otras que hacen pensar que han venido para quedarse .

Creo que yendo a las grandes BTC, ETH te puedes llevar sustos pero no creo que lleguen a valer cero y ello por la razon de que por alguna razon cumplen una función en ese mundo virtual, entre otras cosas los prestamos de criptos pagan suculentos intereses, a diferencia del fiat del mundo real y ya existen tarjetas visa con las que puedes pagar en fiat pero el cargo te lo hacen sobre las cryptos... Y muchas cosas que se escapan, pues me siento como El Cid toqueteando un Ipad..

Las otras Altcoins, miles de ellas creo que tendrán una suerte diversa, muchas efectivamente desaparecerán.

Mi consejo sería familiarizarse con ese mundillo metiendo el equivalente a una onza y ver como va el tema y si no te convence pues nada. Que le den.

¿Deshacer posiciones de oro? Ni locos. El oro es y será la quintaesencia de la conservacion de la riqueza. Siempre ha sido así y siempre será el flotador en la tormenta y creo que en breve lo veremos en todo su esplendor


Pero vamos que no se trata de ser del Barça o del Madrid, se puede tener algo en los dos mundos y confiar en que ambos sobrevivan bastante bien a la devastación del Fiat que tenemos en ciernes. 

Perdonad este mensaje en este hilo de MP, si molesta lo borro




Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me permito contestarte como novicio en cryptos.
> 
> Por lo que he estudiado (buscad los videos de valdeande magico) creo que han venido para quedarse.
> 
> ...



Sí, si yo voy informándome. Me gusta informarme de todo, qué le voy a hacer.
Se lo preguntaba a *kikepm *a ver qué decía. Porque veo que entiende y para ver sus respuestas a esas preguntas.

Hay muchos aspectos. En esas preguntas me centraba en el btc como reserva de valor y si uno podría estar seguro en el tiempo.
Si fuera reserva, no habría problema en estar seguro. Pero si no lo estás, entonces ya no se estaría viendo como esa reserva.

El hilo es de mp's, pero bueno, el dinero fiat, la economía, y todos los temas interconectados son importantes y están relacionados. 
Por eso decía "entre nosotros", o sea, sin los típicos comentarios hooligans que desprecian y evangelizan porque ellos así lo ven, que acaban enmerdando más que otra cosa.


----------



## Muttley (14 Ene 2021)

A mi hay una cosa que me acojona del Bitcoin.
Entendiendo a nivel “usuario” el ”conceto” y las ventajas, algunas “compartidas“ con el oro y plata.

Me acojona el tema asegurar la liquidez del sistema vía tether. Reservas de capital.
Vamos, lo de siempre, reserva fraccionaria “bancaria” donde en vez de un banco central son unos fulanos que dicen que tienen tantos dólares en activos inmediatos como tethers hay emitidos.
Mis enormes enormes dudas al respecto. Si dudamos de ETFs SLV o de GLD....pues de esto...ni os cuento.
Si los tethers son los encargados de dar liquidez al sistema y no están colaterizados totalmente, se meten papelitos de colores UST creados por una empresa privada haciendo crecer la “cotización” lo necesario cuando sea necesario.
Una empresa actuando de FED “digital” donde se generan unos estímulos brutales en versión “chiringuito” sin el respaldo pais USA (que gustará más o menos....pero ahí está) y realmente sin nada detrás. 
Y además el UST no es anónimo. Es un cheque nominativo pues la transferencia bancaria queda registrada.


----------



## Momo L (14 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Me autocito para explicar un poco más el concepto de plan de pensiones propio “ligado al oro y a la plata”.
> 
> Paso 1- Saber cuáles van a ser mis necesidades a 20-30 años vista.
> Es decir, cuanto puede ser mis gastos fijos (tendré vivienda en propiedad o no, seguiré pagando hipoteca, familia e hijos...) y luego tener un colchón de seguridad para imprevistos.
> ...





Muttley dijo:


> Punto 3
> Cuantas onzas para mi fondo de pensiones de oro y plata.
> 
> _*Disclaimer*_
> ...



Hola.
Soy muy, muy novato en esto, alguien me aconsejó en otro hilo mejor comprar monedas que lingotes.
He leído varias páginas pero esto es todo un mundo y necesitarìa dìas y días para ponerme al día, llevo una semana leyendo y la verdad es que poco he avanzado.
Tú podrías aconsejarme como invertir mis primeros(como mucho 6000€) en oro.
Es buen momento para comprar?
Yo no quiero especular, pero tampoco me gustaría comprar ahora(no sé si está muy alto) y perder dinero.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, si yo voy informándome. Me gusta informarme de todo, qué le voy a hacer.
> Se lo preguntaba a *kikepm *a ver qué decía. Porque veo que entiende y para ver sus respuestas a esas preguntas.
> 
> Hay muchos aspectos. En esas preguntas me centraba en el btc como reserva de valor y si uno podría estar seguro en el tiempo.
> ...




Yo en mis escasas dos semanas de ver criptos cada vez tengo mas claro que es una herramienta para chupar ahorros, una especie de agujero negro del que algunos salen con unos cuantos billetes pero la mayoria pierden todo o tardan años en volver a ver su dinero.

Hoy todo dios llamando con la mierda esta a preguntarme, algunos con intencion de hacerse ricos metiendo 200 euros a bitcoin.

Han habido varios amigos policias que me han dicho que se ha desatado la locura entre muchos compañeros y que han metido mucha pasta, pero la han metido ahora con esto en maximos, buena ostia se van a llevar.

Igual me equivoco pero veo señales de que el pinchazo esta mas cerca que nunca.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Hola.
> Soy muy, muy novato en esto, alguien me aconsejó en otro hilo mejor comprar monedas que lingotes.
> He leído varias páginas pero esto es todo un mundo y necesitarìa dìas y días para ponerme al día, llevo una semana leyendo y la verdad es que poco he avanzado.
> Tú podrías aconsejarme como invertir mis primeros(como mucho 6000€) en oro.
> ...




Yo cuando he comprado en el foro siempre me han dicho lo mismo, eres el unico que pregunto por los lingotes, las monedas me volaron pero los lingotes tio no se que les pasa que solo has llamado tu preguntando por ellos.

Se ve que hay mas interes en las monedas...........


----------



## Momo L (14 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo cuando he comprado en el foro siempre me han dicho lo mismo, eres el unico que pregunto por los lingotes, las monedas me volaron pero los lingotes tio no se que les pasa que solo has llamado tu preguntando por ellos.
> 
> Se ve que hay mas interes en las monedas...........



Y el precio en proporción es más caro el de las monedas? Quiero decir a mismo peso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y el precio en proporción es más caro el de las monedas? Quiero decir a mismo peso.




Si las compras por el foro te van a costar casi lo mismo, se venden a spot mas o menos.........

Yo vendi el año pasado bastantes y las vendia por el foro a spot mas o menos, me hacia falta liquidez.

Cuando he comprado tambien el precio era casi el mismo lo que pasa que yo le tengo mas cariño personalmente a los lingotes, esto ya es cosa mia.

Si compras en tienda pues depende.......... 

Aqui van saliendo gente apañada que de vez en cuando venden, ademas salen cosas muy chulas de vez en cuando, si no tienes prisa echa un ojo de vez en cuando, si tienes prisa pues entonces ya busca la tienda que mas te convenga.

A mi me gustaba comprar en degussa pero en este ultimo año han subido mucho sus margenes de beneficio, se ve que hay mas demanda y quieren llevarse su pellizco, yo iba en persona echaba una semana por madrid y aprobechaba para comprar, un amigo les pedia por correo y le tardaba nada en llegar lo que les pedia.


----------



## Muttley (14 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Hola.
> Soy muy, muy novato en esto, alguien me aconsejó en otro hilo mejor comprar monedas que lingotes.
> He leído varias páginas pero esto es todo un mundo y necesitarìa dìas y días para ponerme al día, llevo una semana leyendo y la verdad es que poco he avanzado.
> Tú podrías aconsejarme como invertir mis primeros(como mucho 6000€) en oro.
> ...



Hay una pequeña guía en el post que puede servirte para responder el 90% de las preguntas que te estás haciendo.
Está en la página 25.
Link en el OP.
El momento de invertir?
No lo sé. Si yo supiera seguro que el oro va a estar a 2500$ en Junio no estaría aquí.
Estaría en un despacho con vistas a Central Park como director de operaciones de JPM. 



Como guía a la gente que quiere introducirse, copio y pego esto de otro foro en espera que sea útil.
Esto es en la época pre-pandemia, pero claro, como va a quedar el dibujo de esto después de esto....pues no sabemos.
Ya lo postee anteriormente. Pongo link de este mensaje en el OP para que sea fácil su localización.

"POR DONDE EMPIEZO
Pues yo empezaria a mirar monedas con poco premium (relación entre precio de metal que contiene y precio de la moneda).
En Plata: American Silver Eagle, Filarmónica, Maple, Arca de Noe o duros españoles "al peso".
Diversificar es importante. Desaconsejo lingotes de entrada.
Huiría de monedas raras, especiales (coloreadas), de poca tirada y con mucho premium que pueden tener un comportaiento incierto en el futuro si nos quisiéramos deshacer de ellas.
Se puede empezar (despacio) a comprar monedas con un poquito más de premium una vez estudiado el mercado y evolución histórica (Pandas, kookaburras, lunares, koalas, libertades...). Aquí ya entramos en una mezcla entre inversión y coleccionista.
Me limitaría a las de 1oz de inicio auqneu hay buen mercado en 5ozs, 10ozs y kilo. Pero esto es a gusto del consumidor.
En oro: krugerrands, Maple, Búfalo (esta me encanta), filármónica, canguros, soberanos, 20 francos, Alfonsinas...
Huiría de la FMNT. Demasiado premium si se busca inversión.

CUANTO INVIERTO
cada uno en la medidad de sus posiblidades. Dinero que NO se va a necesitar a corto ni a medio plazo. Son inversiones tipo "fondo de pensiones". Es para años y rescatarlo por necesidad suele salir muy caro. Para dejar a los nietos, complementar nuestra pensión. Si se busca un retorno rápido, mejor comprar plata u oro papel o bien acciones de mineras junior.
ETFs pueden ser otra opción. Pero vamos, que la gracia de la inversión en moneda de oro y plata es el metal fisico donde no hay contraparte. Cuando lo adquieres es tuyo y no es deuda de nadie.
Ojo con las cotizaciones, fundamentalmente "intervenidas" a base de muchísimas onzas de "papel" que suben y bajan el precio al antojo de las manos fuertes (JPMorgan...). Por eso digo lo de no comprar físico con idea de pegar pelotazos a corto plazo.
La idea es aprovecharse de precios insosteniblemente bajos (cercanos al coste de extracción) para comprar...y mantener largo tiempo jugando con el mayor coste de extracción futuro (que llegará sí o sí).

DONDE COMPRO
Hay multitud de empresas. Andorrano, y eldoradocoins son de garantía.
En Europa Coininvest, Goldsilver o Aurinum entre otros también suelen funcionar bien. Ojo con los alemanes. Yo no he tenido problemas directamente pero sé de gente que los ha tenido especialmente si hay problemas en el envío o en la recepción. Poco flexibles y se tarda en rectificar.
Mirar gastos de envío y no comparar webs hasta no ver el importe final incluyendo los gastos de envío. Puede haber sorpresas.
Entre particulares muchísimo ojo. Sobre todo al principio. Es complicado que la gente de gato por liebre en una maple leaf de plata en el escenario actual (una maple leaf puede costar 16,5€ y hacer una réplica que pueda pasar por buena puede costar lo mismo que la original) pero en el oro es mucho más fácil hacer réplicas, fundamentalmente en lingotes usando metales pesados más barato (tungsteno). La ventaja de las monedas es que tienen medidas estándar. Diámetro, espesor y peso está estandarizado. Importante hacerse con un calibre y una basculita para hacer comprobaciones. Puede haber variaciones de centésimas de gramo pero variaciones de varias décimas de gramo son extremadamente infrecuentes. Mucha atención y acudir a un especialista en caso de que la moneda sea de oro y haya dudas una vez medida.
Hay que huir de las gangas o de "es demasiado bonito" para ser cierto.
Onzas de oro a 500€ y onzas de plata a 10€ no las hay a estos precios spot (1076€/oz en oro y 13,5€/oz cuando escribo). Mucha atención con ebay.

ORO O PLATA
Ambos. Está claro que el oro es más caro y no es tan fácil para una economía media "encargar un par de moneditas".
En oro, yo empezaría con monedas de fracción de onza como el soberano (ojo que hay falsificaciones, comprar en sitios contrastados), Alfonsinas, 20 Francos sin valor numismático que se acerquen al spot. Luego ya monedas de 1oz cercanas al spot que sean muy líquidas (Kruger por ejemplo).
Proporción? depende de la relación oro/plata. Mi política es que por encima de 70 sobrepondero la plata, comprando porcentualmente más plata que oro. Opción personal. Pero hay que tener de ambos. Tener sólo oro (monedas que son caras y que que tienen valor de cientos o miles de euros con lo que en la venta no se puede fraccionar) o tener sólo plata (más cantidad, espacio, volumen para tener el mismo valor que el oro...pero fácilmente intercambiables por menor cantidad de dinero) tienen inconvenientes.

DONDE LO GUARDO
Pues depende. Yo me inclino si se tiene la espalda dura "debajo del colchón"





Hablando más en serio, lo ideal es tenerlas en varias localizaciones a ser posible.
Huiría de las cajas de seguridad de los bancos que además de ser caras son "confiscables".
Hay empresas que aparte de venderte el metal, también te lo guardan. Yo prefiero tenerlo cerca, pero también es cuestión de volumen y de gusto (a mi me gusta ver y tocar




).
Eso sí, la plata en cápsula o en tubo. Cuanto menos contacto con el aire mejor. Aquí el "tono" no influye positivamente..sino más bien al revés.
Las monedas de oro puro 9999 (maple por ejemplo) son delicadas. Se rayan con facilidad al manipularlas o al contacto con otras. que tienen aleaciones (tipo Kruger) con más resistentes. Yo siempre las guardo en capsula o sobrecito.
Recomendación: usar guantes para manipular cualquier moneda.

En que me fijo para invertir en una u otra moneda, es decir, sacar más rendimiento que el de la variación de la variación de plata en los buenos momentos y amortiguar las caidas del valor de la plata en los malos.
Básicamente contemplo tres factores:

-Precio sobre moneda bullion: Es el precio que tiene la moneda que me interesa sobre el precio de la moneda bullion pura. Es decir, cuanto más cara es que una filármonica, una maple o una american.
Yo, al ser puramente inversión y sin tener mucha experiencia en la materia buscaría monedas con la menor diferencia posible.

-Diseño atractivo: por diseño atractivo no significa que sea la moneda más bonita del mundo, puede ser atractiva al ojo por precisamente lo contrario. Por algo que capte nuestra atención. Y si capta nuestra atención lo hará en mucha gente más.

-Tirada: idealmente la menor posible y a ser posible de una mint reconocida.

La idea principal es equilibrar estos tres factores. De nada sirve para un "novato" una moneda preciosa con una tirada de 1000....si el precio son 80 euros la onza. Esa inversión es (muy) incierta y debiera ser susceptible sólo para inversores con mucha experiencia.
tampoco "sirve de nada" invertir en americans con una tirada de 38M de monedas con el mismo diseño todos los años. El precio se moverá igualmente con la plata sin apenas variaciones. Pero la idea no es esa. Es sacar ese "puntito" más


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y el precio en proporción es más caro el de las monedas? Quiero decir a mismo peso.



Como te explica notrabajo en tienda las monedas aiempre tienen más sobrespot que los lingotes. Pero es que las monedas tienen muchisimas mas ventajas:

- La más importante su facil verificación. Al tener un peso y unas dimensiones fijas y conocidas cualquiera puede verificalas con un calibre y una balanza. En el lingote es mucho más complicado.

- Por lo anterior su venta es mucho más sencilla ya que el comprador puede hacer la verificación por el mismo.

- En las monedas existe una pobilidad de revalorización por encima del spot como bien de colección. Yo soy mas bien de Buillon puro y duro, pero hay compañeros que contolan un montón.

- Por último tener en la mano un Bufalo es sencillamente una gozada, un placer para los sentidos, por no hablar de la moneda historica (alfonsinas, soberanos, 20 francos) y pensar toda la mili que llevan a cuesta...

En definitiva compra monedas

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mike69 (15 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Una simplificación con el tema oro-pensiones.
> Tener oro es como tener un terreno en barbecho, no rinde pero tampoco se pierde, lo puedes mantener el tiempo que haga falta sin perder o puedes venderlo para invertir cuando las condiciones sean adecuadas o por una necesidad.
> El fiat es como tener semillas sin sembrar, poco a poco se van a estropear si no haces nada.
> Invertir es sembrar, hay que saber el momento adecuado y tener suerte si no lo puedes perder todo.
> En mi opinión, salvo para muy expertos, no es momento de sembrar y mejor tener el terreno en barbecho



El oro es el activo más seguro del mundo porque es el más seguro en cuanto a reserva de valor por su estabilidad en su valor frente a otros bienes y por su liquidez, entre otras cosas.

En la pirámide de Exter los bonos están dos o tres escalones por encima si no mal recuerdo. Por encima del oro está el dinero fiat, que es menos líquido que el oro, no ya digamos menos seguro, y lo más importante, que su rentabilidad es cero. 

Y por qué esta paja mental?

En el patrón oro, con el metal convivían los sustitutos monetarios (billetes de banco). Y un banco podía emitir un número de billetes equivalentes a sus depósitos de oros. 

Ergo el oro producía una renta en el sistema Monetario del patrón oro porque tu depositabas tu oro en el banco a cambio de que el banco te diera un interés por tu oro para que el banco a su vez pudiera dar préstamos a deudores a través del dinero bancario creado por tu depósito de oro.

Pero este sistema ya sabemos los inconvenientes que tenía para el Estado y para la banca.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Momo L (15 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos.
Me estoy dando cuenta que estoy encontrando los verdadero hilo de economía del foro cuando pensaba que ya todo estaba perdido!
Cuanto que aprender!


----------



## Just (15 Ene 2021)

Momo L, este video en particular y su canal pueden ayudarte bastante.


----------



## kikepm (15 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Como podrían los gobiernos destruir toda la liquidez usando las criptos? Yo no lo veo posible.
> 
> A 1 de octubre la oferta monetaria medida por M1, suma del efectivo, las reservas de los bancos en el banco central y las cuentas corrientes del público en los bancos, era de aproximadamente 5,581 billlones de $.
> 
> ...



La única forma de eliminar liquidez es por medio de la contracción del crédito bancario y mediante la venta de activos del balance del banco central en el mercado (lo que es equivalente a la recompra de dólares/euros previamente emitidos).

Es decir, por medio de una deflación sana.
*
Ninguna cantidad de criptos en circulación puede afectar a la cantidad de fiat.*


----------



## Tolagu (15 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> La única forma de eliminar liquidez es por medio de la contracción del crédito bancario y mediante la venta de activos del balance del banco central en el mercado (lo que es equivalente a la recompra de dólares/euros previamente emitidos).
> 
> Es decir, por medio de una deflación sana.
> 
> *Ninguna cantidad de criptos en circulación puede afectar a la cantidad de fiat.*



¿ Es un error o te estás contestando a ti mismo ?


----------



## kikepm (15 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> ¿ Es un error o te estás contestando a ti mismo ?



Si, estaba puntualizando mi respuesta anterior.


----------



## Josebs (15 Ene 2021)

Just dijo:


> Momo L, este video en particular y su canal pueden ayudarte bastante.



El chaval lo intenta, está empezando, aún está bastante verde y usa razonamientos tirando mucho de sentido común, cuentas de la lechera que no casi siempre valen...


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ene 2021)

Supongo que verá este foro también. 
Lo que no me cuadra es que salga en público diciendo que tiene esto y lo otro, mostrando su cara, dando pistas, etc.
Es como un poco ingenuo en ese aspecto. Me sabe mal por él. Espero que eso no le cree ningún problema.


----------



## Tichy (15 Ene 2021)

He visto hasta que revela el gran descubrimiento de que existe Gold.de.

Claramente novato.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (15 Ene 2021)

Sergi, el de GoldenAge, es novato. Parece que está descubriendo el mundo de los metales poco a poco y está cada vez más maravillado, pero parece un tipo honesto.

Me recuerda a mí cuando empecé, aunque a mí nunca se me hubiera ocurrido enseñar mi cara y mis monedas y contarle a todo el mundo lo que hago.

Creo que es una imprudencia.


----------



## Chefrufus (15 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy suscrito a su canal desde que empezó.
Sí que es verdad que comenta cosas en sus videos de principiante, pero tiene cosas que me gustan.
En primer lugar, a pesar de su juventud, ya sabe diferenciar lo que es el dinero real de lo que no. La mayoría de la gente todavía piensa que los papelitos son dinero. Ojalá lo hubiese sabido yo con su edad...aunque nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
Por otro lado, entrevista a personas que conocen bien el mundo de los metales. Hace unas semanas hizo una entrevista muy interesante a Francisco Llinares (de Rankia). Por cierto, en esa entrevista el Sr. Llinares habló acerca de los problemas irresolubles de Bitcoin y lo dejó un poco chafado ya que el chico reconoce tener.
También ha hablado en más de una ocasión con Germán de Cmc Valladolid. Siempre salen temas interesantes.
Por lo que ha manifestado en alguna ocasión, quiere emprender en el mundo metalero. 
Su canal no deja de ser una fuente de ingresos. 
En lo personal, mis mejores deseos para él en su aventura y si descubre este foro, podrá seguir aumentando sus conocimientos en el mundo metalero leyéndoos a los más expertos que sois los que despertáteis mi interés hace dos años.
Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## lvdo (15 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> He visto hasta que revela el gran descubrimiento de que existe Gold.de.
> 
> Claramente novato.



Yo he visto algunos de sus vídeos de youtube y en uno anunciaba un curso suyo de inversión en metales preciosos.

Los más interesantes para mí son los de las entrevistas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Ene 2021)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Yo estoy suscrito a su canal desde que empezó.
> Sí que es verdad que comenta cosas en sus videos de principiante, pero tiene cosas que me gustan.
> En primer lugar, a pesar de su juventud, ya sabe diferenciar lo que es el dinero real de lo que no. La mayoría de la gente todavía piensa que los papelitos son dinero. Ojalá lo hubiese sabido yo con su edad...aunque nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
> Por otro lado, entrevista a personas que conocen bien el mundo de los metales. Hace unas semanas hizo una entrevista muy interesante a Francisco Llinares (de Rankia). Por cierto, en esa entrevista el Sr. Llinares habló acerca de los problemas irresolubles de Bitcoin y lo dejó un poco chafado ya que el chico reconoce tener.
> ...



Y a Silver Dragons, y a Silver Britches. Es evidente que es muy novato, a mi me da la risa muchas veces, y mas cuando da por hecho cosas que son erróneas. Como dicen por ahí arriba, mala elección enseñar la cara y lo que tiene. Yo tb estoy suscrito hace mucho (el unico canal en español), al igual que a otros 15-20 canales mas, me entretiene. Eso si, ha atraído a mucha gente a este mundillo y creo que eso es de agradecer. Sus suscriptores han subido como la espuma.

Lo que menos me gusto en su momento fue cuando desaconsejaba y hablaba mal de tratos entre particulares, fue cuando elimine mi suscripción (he vuelto). Se ve que no fui el único, ademas debe ser que recibió muchos mensajes en contra, y acabo rectificando. De hecho ha creado algún grupo en Caralibro y una web en donde hacen tratos entre particulares y tal xd


----------



## Gusman (16 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Supongo que verá este foro también.
> Lo que no me cuadra es que salga en público diciendo que tiene esto y lo otro, mostrando su cara, dando pistas, etc.
> Es como un poco ingenuo en ese aspecto. Me sabe mal por él. Espero que eso no le cree ningún problema.



Imagino que no tendra "su tesoro" en casa.


----------



## Daviot (16 Ene 2021)

Se nota que el pobrecillo no ha comprado una moneda en Alemania en su vida más que nada porque dice todo asombrado que los gastos de envío de esas tiendas de Gold.de son de 6 euros y deduce erróneamente que sumando 3 euros más te lo envían a España.

Y pensar que este chaval ha escrito un libro sobre como invertir en metales preciosos, da la risa la verdad.


----------



## sebboh (16 Ene 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Se nota que el pobrecillo no ha comprado una moneda en Alemania en su vida más que nada porque dice todo asombrado que los gastos de envío de esas tiendas de Gold.de son de 6 euros y deduce erróneamente que sumando 3 euros más te lo envían a España.
> 
> Y pensar que este chaval ha escrito un libro sobre como invertir en metales preciosos, da la risa la verdad.



supongo que por que ha comprado en eldoradocoins (tiene unboxing de ellos) y ahi el envio es 9 o 9,90? (correos) o 12,90 (dhl si mal no recuerdo)


----------



## Silver94 (16 Ene 2021)

Ese chaval incluso grabó un video paseando por su barrio, aunque creo que lo eliminó, porque ahora no lo encuentro. Es de locos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (16 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ese chaval incluso grabó un video paseando por su barrio, aunque creo que lo eliminó, porque ahora no lo encuentro. Es de locos.



En otro vídeo dice que está tranquilo porque vive en una urbanización con vigilancia privada.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Ene 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Imagino que no tendra "su tesoro" en casa.



Dejémoslo ahí

Yo ya le di algunos consejos en comentarios, éste tema era uno.

Se fija en Maloney, le va el rollo youtuber, vivir de esto, etc. Para él es importante que lo reconozcan, al menos así lo ha encarado.
Ya se verá cómo evoluciona.
Supongo que si sigue, algún dia dirá que lo tiene en una cámara de seguridad.


----------



## timi (16 Ene 2021)

*REPÚBLICA BANANA DE BIDEN*
13 de enero de 2021
Por Egon von Greyerz





Donald Trump es probablemente el candidato presidencial más afortunado de la historia en haber perdido una elección. Todavía no se da cuenta, ya que sufre una herida autoinfligida en los momentos finales de su presidencia. Biden tampoco se da cuenta de la mala suerte que tiene de haber ganado. Pero eso cambiará pronto a medida que su presidencia pase de una crisis a otra en todas las áreas, desde la monetaria hasta la fiscal, social y política. Muy poco saldrá bien durante su presidencia.
Los próximos cuatro años podrían fácilmente ser cuatro años de infierno para Biden (si mantiene el rumbo durante los cuatro años completos), para Estados Unidos y, por lo tanto, para el mundo.
*TRUMP OBLIGADO SEGÚN LO PREDECIDO*
Cuando Trump ganó las elecciones en noviembre de 2016, escribí un artículo, con fecha del 18 de noviembre de 2016, titulado “ Trump aumentará exponencialmente la deuda de Estados Unidos ”.
El artículo también contenía el siguiente gráfico. En el artículo predije que la deuda estadounidense se duplicaría en 2025 a 40 billones de dólares y que sería de 28 billones de dólares en enero de 2021 al final de los cuatro años.





Bueno, sorpresa, sorpresa, la deuda hoy es de 27,77 toneladas, que se puede redondear fácilmente a 28 toneladas.
Ciertamente no soy un genio de los pronósticos, ni el pronóstico fue solo suerte.
No, fue aplicando el mejor método que se nos ha dado a todos pero que pocos aplican o comprenden.
Este método se llama HISTORIA.
*DEUDA HASTA 31X E INGRESOS FISCALES HASTA 6X*
La deuda estadounidense se había duplicado en promedio cada 8 años desde que Reagan asumió el poder en 1981. Entonces, cuando Trump asumió la presidencia en enero de 2017, heredó una deuda de 20 billones de dólares. Entonces, es fácil pronosticar que 8 años después la deuda sería de 40 billones de dólares. El pronóstico de 28 billones de dólares para enero de 2021 es solo el punto intermedio matemático entre 20 billones de dólares y 40 billones de dólares.
Incluso peor que la explosión de la deuda es la falta de ingresos fiscales para financiar los crecientes y crónicos déficits presupuestarios. Como muestra el gráfico anterior, la deuda se ha multiplicado por 31 desde 1981, mientras que los ingresos fiscales solo se han multiplicado por seis.
El déficit estadounidense es actualmente de 3,3 billones de dólares, que es prácticamente igual a los ingresos fiscales totales de 3,4 billones de dólares. Esto significa que es necesario tomar prestado el 50% del gasto público anual.
*REPÚBLICA BANANERA*
La economía de Estados Unidos ahora se ajusta claramente a la definición de república bananera. Una breve descripción es: "En ciencias políticas, el término república bananera describe un país políticamente inestable con una economía que depende de la exportación de un producto de recursos limitados, como bananas o minerales".
*En el caso de EE. UU., El producto que exportan es, por supuesto, dólares impresos de la nada, un artículo de exportación maravilloso ya que la oferta es ilimitada.*
Una descripción más detallada es: "Normalmente, una república bananera tiene una sociedad de clases sociales extremadamente estratificadas, generalmente una gran clase trabajadora empobrecida y una plutocracia de la clase dominante, compuesta por las élites empresariales, políticas y militares de esa sociedad".
Como todas las repúblicas bananeras, la economía y la estructura social de los EE. UU. Están ahora en camino de la perdición con prácticamente ninguna posibilidad de que Biden & Co revierta el curso inevitable de los acontecimientos.
*HISTORIA - HISTORIA*
Así que volvamos a la historia: la historia es lo que nos ha formado y la historia no solo rima como dijo Mark Twain, sino que a menudo se repite. La explosión de la deuda es otro buen ejemplo.
*Si más personas estudiaran y entendieran la historia, no solo reconocerían la mayor importancia de lo que hay detrás de nosotros, sino también que la historia nos enseñará sobre lo que tenemos frente a nosotros.*
Pero muy pocos académicos y ningún periodista estudian historia. En cambio, ahora estamos en una era en la que tanto los medios como las universidades de todo el mundo quieren borrar la historia y reescribir los libros de historia. Esto nos muestra la total falta de comprensión de la máxima importancia de la historia en la evolución del mundo.
Pero esto es parte de la total decadencia y negación que vemos al final de las grandes eras o ciclos. El ciclo actual, ya sea de 300 años o de 2000 años, está llegando a su fin. Estos cambios claramente no ocurren de la noche a la mañana, pero la primera fase de la caída puede ser dramática. Y es probable que esa fase comience muy pronto.
*BIDEN SOLO TIENE UN TRUCO EN SU MANGA*
Entonces, ¿qué harán Biden y sus maestros? Bueno, *Biden ya ha pedido billones de dólares de apoyo adicional.*
También dijo: *"Si no actuamos ahora, las cosas se pondrán mucho peor y será más difícil salir de un agujero más tarde".*
Bueno, siempre supimos que Biden realmente solo tenía un truco bajo la manga: *IMPRIMIR MÁS de lo* que cualquier presidente ha hecho en la historia. Vencer a Trump no es difícil, ¡solo imprimió $ 8 billones en 4 años!
*Recordemos que se necesitaron 200 años (1808-2008) para aumentar la deuda de Estados Unidos de $ 65 millones a $ 10 billones.*
Cuando Obama asumió el cargo en enero de 2009, heredó una deuda de 8 billones de dólares. Ocho años después, le entregó un listón de $ 20t a Trump.
*¡En 8 años Obama imprimió y pidió prestado más dinero de lo que los presidentes anteriores habían logrado en el transcurso de 200 años!*
Entonces, ¿Biden imprimirá más de $ 10t?
¡Seguro!
¿Lo hará en 4 años? ¡Más probablemente!
Como pronostiqué en mi artículo en 2016, la deuda será de al menos $ 40 billones en enero de 2025, un aumento de $ 12 billones desde hoy.
Pero nadie debería creer que Biden se detendrá en $ 40t. La economía de Estados Unidos ya se está filtrando como un colador. Y los problemas acaban de empezar.
Los problemas en la economía estadounidense actualmente semiparalizada se intensificarán a un ritmo rápido y el equipo de Biden intentará tapar todos los agujeros en todos los niveles, desde un salario mínimo hasta salvar a las principales corporaciones.
Pero, lamentablemente, Banana Republics no sobrevive imprimiendo dinero sin valor.
*PROBLEMAS EN EL SISTEMA FINANCIERO Y NO CV-19 INICIARON LA CRISIS*
Aún así, no debemos olvidar lo que inició la última fase de problemas en la economía estadounidense.
No fue Covid en febrero de 2020. No, eso fue un mero catalizador. El desastre subyacente fue mucho más profundo. El problema real comenzó en agosto-septiembre de 2019. Aquí es cuando los problemas en el sistema financiero se agudizaron y tanto el BCE como la Fed comenzaron a inundar el sistema con dinero. Pero no es dinero real, por supuesto, sino simplemente papel moneda sin valor creado con solo presionar un botón.
*Entre la Fed y el BCE se han creado digitalmente poco menos de $ 8 billones de dinero "falso" desde septiembre de 2019.* Obviamente, debe llamarse falso ya que nadie tuvo que realizar ningún trabajo o producir bienes o servicios con este dinero.
Es realmente escandaloso llamarlo dinero, ya que no es diferente del dinero del juego Monopoly.
*CUANDO LA MÚSICA SE DETIENE …….*
Los $ 8 billones impresos a $ 15 por hora (el nuevo salario mínimo de Biden) equivalen a 60 millones de horas hombre. Pero en el paradigma moderno de la MMT (teoría del mercado monetario), no es necesario trabajar por el dinero. *Cualquier cosa que el mundo necesite, los bancos centrales y los gobiernos pueden crear de la nada.*
Eso es hasta que la música se detiene. Y Biden o Harris son los probables directores que presidirán que la música se detenga y todo el edificio se derrumbe.
Los sabios obviamente ya encontrarán una silla porque cuando la música se detenga no habrá sillas libres y se desatará el infierno.
En ese momento, la deuda no será solo de billones de dólares o de billones de dólares. No, la impresión habrá alcanzado los billones de dólares y de euros, ya que los bancos centrales no solo tendrán que comprar la mayoría de las deudas en colapso, sino también derivados que probablemente asciendan a 2 billones de dólares o más.
Además, la atención médica, la seguridad social y las pensiones no financiadas probablemente superarán el billón de dólares a nivel mundial y contribuirán a la desaparición del sistema financiero.
¿Podría estar equivocado? Tal vez. Un amigo cercano me regaló una vez una camiseta con la inscripción:
*“NO SIEMPRE TENGO RAZÓN - ¡Pero nunca me equivoco”!*
El regalo debe haber sido una indirecta sutil - Hmmm
Sin embargo, en mi humilde opinión, no creo que un reinicio ordenado cambie el curso inevitable de los acontecimientos. Por lo que a mí respecta, no es SI sino CUÁNDO.
Una vida profesional de más de medio siglo me ha enseñado que incluso los eventos más evidentes pueden tardar más en desarrollarse de lo que cree.
Pero como veo el riesgo en un extremo, ahora es el momento de prepararse.
*MERCADOS*
Entonces, para terminar, echemos un vistazo rápido a dónde veo los mercados. Sé que los pronósticos son un juego de azar y no estoy realmente interesado en cómo se mueven los mercados en el corto plazo más que desde un punto de vista de observación.
En los próximos años se trata de supervivencia económica y preservación de la riqueza, en lugar de preocuparse por el próximo rumbo del Dow o el Dax.
*CEPO*
Durante 2020, escribí y hablé sobre un potencial Meltup en los mercados antes de un colapso. El último artículo se tituló “ LIFTOFF & COLLAPSE ” publicado en octubre de 2020. Bueno, el despegue está sucediendo y el Dow ha subido casi 5,000 puntos desde entonces y el Dax 2,500 puntos.
El colapso podría subir mucho más como lo hacen los mercados exuberantes antes de colapsar. Pero debido a la base de sobrevaloración extrema en muchos criterios, el mercado podría cambiar en cualquier momento.
Entonces, si vemos un tope en las próximas semanas o meses es irrelevante. El riesgo es a la baja. Cuando los mercados colapsen, será largo y violento. Es probable que se produzca una caída de más del 90% en términos reales en 2-5 años.
Por lo tanto, es mucho más importante proteger la posición ahora que ir por el 10-25% final. Una vez que el mercado comience a caer, será prácticamente imposible salir para la mayoría de los inversores.
*ORO*
Los Da Boyz volvieron a hacerlo el viernes 8 a las 9:00 am, hora europea. El oro estaba a $ 1,905 en ese momento y bajó $ 30 en un movimiento.
Según nuestras fuentes, una orden de venta de 1.4 millones de onzas (43 toneladas) pasó por Comex con un valor de $ 2.7 mil millones.
Este fue claramente uno de los bancos de lingotes que actuaban con el BIS (Banco de Pagos Internacionales) en Basilea.
*Ningún comerciante en su sano juicio arrojaría 1,4 millones de onzas de oro de una sola vez en un mercado sin líquido. Si lo hiciera, lo despedirían en el acto.*
Entonces esto fue una clara manipulación. La gran posición corta de los bancos de lingotes claramente requería un precio del oro más bajo.
Así es como se ve el gráfico en ese momento:





Este último movimiento puede parecer aún más aterrador, ya que el oro llegó desde $ 1,960 solo dos días antes.
Pero esto no tiene ningún efecto sobre la tendencia alcista a largo plazo del oro desde 1999. Hemos visto manipulación antes y el gráfico trimestral a continuación muestra lo que parece una manipulación a largo plazo.
*LÍNEA ORO MAGINOT*
En febrero de 2019 escribí un artículo sobre la línea Gold Maginot que se había mantenido como una resistencia para el oro en $ 1350 desde 2013. También pronostiqué que la línea Maginot se rompería en los siguientes 3 meses que sucedió.
En el artículo me preguntaba si el BPI había estado interviniendo durante 6 años. Mirando el gráfico trimestral a continuación, esto parece muy probable. Entre 2013 y 2018, los cierres trimestrales más altos del oro fueron cinco veces con una diferencia de $ 12 entre sí. (2013 - $ 1,327, 2014 - $ 1,327, 2016 - $ 1315, 2018 - $ 1,325).
Difícilmente puede ser una coincidencia que el oro nunca haya tenido un cierre trimestral por encima de $ 1,327 entre 2013 y 2018 y se haya detenido entre $ 1,315 y $ 1,327 en cinco finales de trimestre.





Una mano invisible parece haber estado trabajando.
Cuando finalice la corrección actual, lo que no debería tomar mucho tiempo, el oro comenzará el viaje a niveles mucho, mucho más altos. La semana que viene discutiré por qué la ley de Gresham apoyará al oro a medida que avanza hacia los $ 2,000.
Pero aunque siempre es interesante hablar del precio del oro, en realidad carece de sentido.





*Porque debemos recordar que el oro físico se conserva únicamente con fines de preservación de la riqueza. Medir su valor en dinero fiduciario cada vez menos valioso tiene muy poco propósito.
El estado del mundo requiere tener oro como seguro de vida.
Que el oro alcance los $ 2,000, $ 20,000 o $ 200 billones no tiene nada que ver con el valor del oro, sino con un sistema financiero en quiebra y monedas fiduciarias sin valor.*

BIDEN’S BANANA REPUBLIC


----------



## Orooo (16 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Yo he visto algunos de sus vídeos de youtube y en uno anunciaba un curso suyo de inversión en metales preciosos.
> 
> Los más interesantes para mí son los de las entrevistas.





Daviot dijo:


> Se nota que el pobrecillo no ha comprado una moneda en Alemania en su vida más que nada porque dice todo asombrado que los gastos de envío de esas tiendas de Gold.de son de 6 euros y deduce erróneamente que sumando 3 euros más te lo envían a España.
> 
> Y pensar que este chaval ha escrito un libro sobre como invertir en metales preciosos, da la risa la verdad.



Pero si solo lleva un año en esto y tiene 4 chapas de plata. Y ya ha sacado un libro y hace cursos? De que??

Como lo vea @Notrabajo34 le da una paliza


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Ene 2021)

EL uso industrial de la plata la ha mantenido en mínimos por 40 años... Peeeeeero, las nuevas tecnologías verdes podrían auparla de forma insospechada:


----------



## timi (16 Ene 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> PlanetLockdown
> 
> Dejo este enlace que han puesto en otro hilo.
> 
> Muy interesante sobre lo que está ocurriendo.



esto no puede faltar por aquí


----------



## lvdo (16 Ene 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Pero si solo lleva un año en esto y tiene 4 chapas de plata. Y ya ha sacado un libro y hace cursos? De que??
> 
> Como lo vea @Notrabajo34 le da una paliza



Pues por lo que he podido encontrar tiene una web y vende un curso de inversión en oro y plata por 149€.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Ene 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Pero si solo lleva un año en esto y tiene 4 chapas de plata. Y ya ha sacado un libro y hace cursos? De que??
> 
> Como lo vea @Notrabajo34 le da una paliza




Yo he pensado muchas veces en escribir libros no ya de inversiones, de mis vivencias pero no me atrevo la paliza me la darian a mi, mis años de quedar con niñas todos los dias en el terra dan para mucho, pero al final queda todo en las conversaciones que mantengo con los amigos y en cuatro cosas que suelto por foros, mira que soy comedido y me quedo corto para que nadie me relacione y aun asi salen siempre algunos diciendome fantasma.

Mi libro contando cosas tipo al estar follandome a una en una habitacion sin puertas que daba al salon en donde estaban los padres sentados durante varios fines de semana que estuve llendo, con la madre celosisima, reclamando al padre mi misma energia y con el padre resignado diciendo que el ya no daba para eso........

Historias de estas yo no se cuantas he podido tener.............. me metia en cada agujero que yo no se como estoy vivo o al menos no me han dado varias puñaladas.

De oro y de plata se podrian escribir muchos libros pero un capitulo memorable seria el de un amigo que vendio sus lingotes de plata a menos del precio spot cuando valian menos de 500 euros, como vendio sus lingotes de oro a unos 1160 euros la onza por que vio como bajaban 20 euros en una semana.

Como la misma semana pasada vendio varias monedas de 20 francos y 2 escudos de oro a precio casi spot a un compañero del foro...........

Decia que le hacia falta dinero y que esto del oro y la plata no lo convencian..........

Me llama hoy diciendome que se ha comprado varios ethereum y que quiere meter algunos miles de euros en bitcoin.

Si estas cosas no dan para escribir varios libros en diferentes tematicas.......... pero si los escribo al final alguno va a venir a por mi.


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Ene 2021)

No hagáis sangre del chaval de GoldenAge que es verdad que es un poco flipadete pero como como comenta @estupeharto más arriba, acerca a los millennials a los metales físicos. Imaginaros que todos los millennials se van en masa a las onzas así como se fueron a los cristos (se ponía la onza spot a 50$ / Oz en un periquite). A parte el chaval tiene mucho tirón en Latinoamérica que allí se deslumbran fácilmente con cualquier espejito


----------



## TomBolillo (16 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo he pensado muchas veces en escribir libros no ya de inversiones, de mis vivencias pero no me atrevo la paliza me la darian a mi, mis años de quedar con niñas todos los dias en el terra dan para mucho, pero al final queda todo en las conversaciones que mantengo con los amigos y en cuatro cosas que suelto por foros, mira que soy comedido y me quedo corto para que nadie me relacione y aun asi salen siempre algunos diciendome fantasma.
> 
> Mi libro contando cosas tipo al estar follandome a una en una habitacion sin puertas que daba al salon en donde estaban los padres sentados durante varios fines de semana que estuve llendo, con la madre celosisima, reclamando al padre mi misma energia y con el padre resignado diciendo que el ya no daba para eso........
> 
> ...



Ese amigo no será el rumano?


----------



## Muttley (16 Ene 2021)

Para escribir un libro medio serio se necesita tener mucho nivel. 

Esto no es asunto baladí. Hay que estudiar mucho. Estar todo el día encima. 
Controlar monedas, tamaños, subastas, precios, variedades, tiradas, escasez, mints.
Oro, plata. Monedas semipremium, premium. Lleva muchísimo tiempo. 
Hay que tener muy estudiado lo que se mueve en los mercado asiáticos, europeos, americanos que no es entrar de vez en cuando Gold.de, en coininvest o en el andorrano y seguir los precios. Hablo de otro nivel. 

Y nosotros tenemos muchísima suerte en este foro. 
Hay 3 o 4 que pueden escribir un libro en “lo suyo“
De hecho uno lo ha hecho.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ese amigo no será el rumano?




No el rumano esta como yo intentando aprender un poco sobre bitcoin por si las moscas, el rumano es bastante mas listo que este otro aunque igual al final el cabronazo nos da el susto y se hace rico con sus ethereums, al rumano y a mi nos ha matado vivos en cuanto nos hemos enterado de que ha comprado todo esto despues de vender todo su oro y su plata.

El que yo digo no entra al foro, hace un par de semanas creo que fue que empezo a decir que queria vender el oro que le quedaba, oro que habia comprado al principio de la pandemia por que pensaba que ibamos a morir, claro tambien le cuento cosas que leo en el foro y lo tengo acojonado.....

Total que en ese momento no queria yo mas gastos y digo ostias pues me ha preguntado hace unos dias un compañero del foro coño espera y lo llamo ahora mismo, total que hicieron el trato en cinco minutos, unos escudos bien guapos se llevo aunque hayan bajado ahora unos cuantos euros.... ( un saludo si nos lees compañero forero )

De tal modo se quedo a 0 en oro y plata, la plata no se la pude pillar yo, me entere tarde de que la habia vendido, el joputa dijo que la queria para guardarla y olvidarse de ella, entre la plata que vendio habia un estuche creo que de unos 800 gramos con sellos antiguos en plata 925 bañados en oro, el caso es que eran plata 925 pero esas cosillas estan muy chulas al que le gusten todas estas cosas, me entere que a los dos meses ya lo tenia todo vendido en menos dinero del que el lo habia comprado, se lo dije, hombre avisame de esas cosas que sabes que siempre pueden interesarme, cabronazo dijo que lo queria para guardarla y olvidarse de ella............

Estos dias quedamos con otro amigo que esta metido en bitcoins y cosas de esas aunque creo que nos vacilo bastante y no tenia apenas nada, el caso es que lo acojono mucho con el tema y lo entusiasmo diciendo que el bitcoin valdria millones y millones.......

La criatura es buena gente pero se entusiasma sale corriendo a comprar, te dice que jamas vendera que eso es por su seguridad y por si pasa algo y cuando pierde 10 euros lo que ha comprado lo ves desesperado vendiendo.,,,


----------



## asqueado (16 Ene 2021)

eso es lo que le pasa a algunos con sus historietas comicas
Llevo muchisimos años en esto de los Mps y soy un aprendiz y todos los dias aprendo algo, pero algunos se creen los reyes del mambo con tres dias que llevan en esto, en fin, pienso y creo que hay que ser mas humilde, porque la caida sera mas grande, afortunadamente aun quedan foreros que saben lo que dicen.



.


----------



## sebboh (16 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ese amigo no será el rumano?



hay pelicula sobre ello


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Ene 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> hay pelicula sobre ello




Soy como trump digo algo y salen cuentas del 2017 con ni 20 mensajes a insultar, magnifico sin duda.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> esto no puede faltar por aquí



Muy bueno y clarividente el video

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> *REPÚBLICA BANANA DE BIDEN*
> 13 de enero de 2021
> Por Egon von Greyerz
> 
> ...



Bueno, biden es un títere en estas elecciones, está senil.
Veremos como evoluciona, pero con el palo que han dado en el Congreso y también en el Senado, con los jueces a dedo,....se va a montar una buena.
No van a poder evitar la realidad. Toca fin de ciclo y colapso. Habrá que agarrarse bien por lo que vendrá


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2021)

Pues yo estoy aprendiendo de las criptos mas de lo que pensais.

Oro y plata en un momento determinado podrian comportarse al igual que bitcoin y ethereum, que significa esto ?? Pues mirad precio de uno y otro, por lo tanto compensaria mucho mas tener una onza de oro que 1,5 kg de plata o incluso 2, no tengo ganas de mirar a cuanto esta ahora mismo, el precio del oro saldria disparado en un hipotetico caso y el de la plata podria ir muy a relentin, todo esto viendo los escenarios que planteais de ruina absoluta y colapso de todo.


----------



## MIP (17 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Rumor bastante contrastado.
> USMint se ha quedado sin monedas eagle de 1oz, aparentenenre por falta de metal físico.
> O Eso se les ha transmitido a los minoristas autorizados (Apmex...).
> No saben cuando podrán ser ofrecidas de nuevo.
> ...



Los de la US Mint son los típicos funcicharos sin ninguna motivación para planificar compras y tener beneficios. 

Todas las mints privadas acuñando las 24h y estos el primer mes del año se quedan sin plata los inútiles.


----------



## Josebs (17 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No hagáis sangre del chaval de GoldenAge que es verdad que es un poco flipadete pero como como comenta @estupeharto más arriba, acerca a los millennials a los metales físicos. Imaginaros que todos los millennials se van en masa a las onzas así como se fueron a los cristos (se ponía la onza spot a 50$ / Oz en un periquite). A parte el chaval tiene mucho tirón en Latinoamérica que allí se deslumbran fácilmente con cualquier espejito



Pues ya serán los millenials extranjeros, porque los de aquí la mayoría no tienen donde caerse muertos, como para comprar onzas.


----------



## timi (17 Ene 2021)

Buenos días
Ya se que no tiene nada que ver con los mp's , pero dejo estos 2 hilos para que le echéis un vistazo

Crisis: - Posible desabastecimiento mundial y enorme subida de precios

Rumor: - Escasez de contenedores a nivel mundial

seguro que muchos los tenéis ya leídos , pero por si alguno se ha despistado y le interesa


----------



## FranMen (17 Ene 2021)

Entonces no es que se hayan evaporado los contenedores, es que faltan en el país exportador y faltan en los importadores.
¿Buena oportunidad para hacerse una casa prefabricada?
_____
Por cierto, no he visto ningún vídeo del chaval pero tiene que ser bueno cuando lleváis varias páginas comentándole, su objetivo lo está consiguiendo.


----------



## FranMen (17 Ene 2021)

Nestmann: We're All (Hyper) Keynesians Now | ZeroHedge


----------



## timi (17 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Nestmann: We're All (Hyper) Keynesians Now | ZeroHedge



*Un almuerzo gratis es algo maravilloso para todos si nadie tiene que pagar la cuenta. *Si está de acuerdo con los economistas tradicionales en que los déficits no importan, conserve sus dólares a tasas de interés cero y espere el auge económico posterior a COVID. *Pero si no está de acuerdo, compre oro.*


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (18 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ...... durante varios fines de semana que estuve *ll*endo, con la madre.....



El problema de la situación actual es simple, hemos llegado al punto en que cualquier analfabeto se cree con capacidad de escribir un libro cuando ni tan siquiera conoce las reglas básicas gramaticales. 

Ya te advirtieron, un tonto con su dinero, no suelen permanecer juntos por mucho tiempo. Emplea el dinero en formarte, porque da asco leerte. Tanto asco como cuando hablas de las putas con las que frecuentas, huérfano simplón, rentista y sin mayores miras en la vida.


----------



## Dadaria (18 Ene 2021)

Bueno, en esto, como en todo, al final lo que prima es la opinión que tenga cada cual sobre el producto con el que esta opereando. En mi caso, no tengo cryptos, tampoco se mucho de estos salvo cuatro ideas básicas y ya. Simplemente, los veo más como un vehículo de especulación que de reserva de valor, pues el oro y la plata *físicos* tienen un valor intrínseco que el bitcoin, para mí, no tiene. Aquí ya han salido foreros como @Tolagu, o @esseri que especulan con cryptos (o lo plantean como una alternativa), y lo que ganan lo pasan a metales físicos. Si sale bien, es desde luego un buen plan, pero que cada cual se amolde a lo que mejor le parezca. No obstante, como han apuntado ya, este no es el hilo más indicado para hablar de cryptos.

En cuanto a lo del chaval del vídeo, es evidente que es muy novato. Yo tampoco es que tenga mucha más experiencia que él, pero tengo bastante claro que la regla de oro en estos casos es la discreción. Salir con tu cara o por el barrio por donde vives diciendo lo que tienes es muy peligroso. Anda que no conozco casos de gente a las que les han levantado centenares de miles de euros (un caso reciente, de una familia que tenía más de 300.000 euros en casa en billetes) por haberse ido de la lengua.

Y como dice @Josebs, la juventud española no tiene donde caerse muerta, pero al menos se agradece el esfuerzo de difusión.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bueno me voy un rato al foro de las criptos a avisar de que salten del barco antes de que acaben todos ahogados.
> 
> Acaban de dar la clave masonica en telecinco ya que el foro va de conspiraciones acaban de decir que se esperan bajadas de temperaturas de entre 15 y 16 bajo 0 eso lo traduzco a 15000 euros el bitcoin, los masones se estan avisando para vender.
> 
> ...



Ya eres ejperto también en criptos? Jajaja. Tienes más miedo que Dios talento.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Las reservas de oro de Rusia superan por primera vez las de dólares
> 
> La montaña rusa del Bitcoin renueva las discusiones de "la madre de todas las burbujas"



Y esa noticia de Rusia, es de alguna manera verificable?


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> En otro vídeo dice que está tranquilo porque vive en una urbanización con vigilancia privada.



Jaja cómo en la que entraron a robar hace unos meses en..... Cinco casas seguidas de alto estanding, reventaron las cajas fuertes sin tocar nada más. También tienen seguridad privada y ni siquiera los han despedido, me meo.


----------



## Tolagu (18 Ene 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Bueno, en esto, como en todo, al final lo que prima es la opinión que tenga cada cual sobre el producto con el que esta opereando. En mi caso, no tengo cryptos, tampoco se mucho de estos salvo cuatro ideas básicas y ya. Simplemente, los veo más como un vehículo de especulación que de reserva de valor, pues el oro y la plata *físicos* tienen un valor intrínseco que el bitcoin, para mí, no tiene. Aquí ya han salido foreros como @Tolagu, o @esseri que especulan con cryptos (o lo plantean como una alternativa), y lo que ganan lo pasan a metales físicos. Si sale bien, es desde luego un buen plan, pero que cada cual se amolde a lo que mejor le parezca. No obstante, como han apuntado ya, este no es el hilo más indicado para hablar de cryptos.
> 
> En cuanto a lo del chaval del vídeo, es evidente que es muy novato. Yo tampoco es que tenga mucha más experiencia que él, pero tengo bastante claro que la regla de oro en estos casos es la discreción. Salir con tu cara o por el barrio por donde vives diciendo lo que tienes es muy peligroso. Anda que no conozco casos de gente a las que les han levantado centenares de miles de euros (un caso reciente, de una familia que tenía más de 300.000 euros en casa en billetes) por haberse ido de la lengua.
> 
> Y como dice @Josebs, la juventud española no tiene donde caerse muerta, pero al menos se agradece el esfuerzo de difusión.



Yo no especulo con criptos. Estoy estudiando el XRP, pero de momento no he hecho nada.

Lo que si hago es compaginar el físico con oro y plata papel. Ahí si que no tengo ningún problema. Un mal análisis en un mercado con liquidez (joros y platas) te permite salirte con rasguños. Por contra, un mercado estrecho y altamente volatil..... en fin, no es lo que busco.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ya eres ejperto también en criptos? Jajaja. Tienes más miedo que Dios talento.




Si preveo caida gorda en poco tiempo los de las criptos dicen que para arriba y a todo trapo yo veo indicio claro de caida en no sera en mucho tiempo.


----------



## asqueado (18 Ene 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> El problema de la situación actual es simple, hemos llegado al punto en que cualquier analfabeto se cree con capacidad de escribir un libro cuando ni tan siquiera conoce las reglas básicas gramaticales.
> 
> Ya te advirtieron, un tonto con su dinero, no suelen permanecer juntos por mucho tiempo. Emplea el dinero en formarte, porque da asco leerte. Tanto asco como cuando hablas de las putas con las que frecuentas, huérfano simplón, rentista y sin mayores miras en la vida.



Si algunos se creen las historietas de algunos foreros es que.............
Estamos en un hilo sobre el oro y plata y hay paginas enteras hablando de imbecilidades, estupideces, chorradas, sandeces, bobadas, disparates, etc. etc., al menos tened un poco de decencia y respetad a todos aquellos que queremos comentar sobre los metales e iros a comentar al hilo correspondiente de que la teneis mas larga que nadie


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bueno me voy un rato al foro de las criptos a avisar de que salten del barco antes de que acaben todos ahogados.
> 
> Acaban de dar la clave masonica en telecinco ya que el foro va de conspiraciones acaban de decir que se esperan bajadas de temperaturas de entre 15 y 16 bajo 0 eso lo traduzco a 15000 euros el bitcoin, los masones se estan avisando para vender.
> 
> ...



Compra XRP, no te dejes influenciar que pareces un crío, XRP será el futuro (XRPL, mira también los FLR de Flare Network, viene pisando muy muy fuerte) y lo sabes, métete ahora que está tirado y olvídate de él. Metelos al Ledger y no pierdas las contraseñas.


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2021)

Cuando yo era pequeño se consideraba al platino como mayor lujo que el oro (o eso recuerdo), hay ejemplos como los discos de platino, es un bien escaso, el paladio que es similar en escasez subió hace pocos años más del doble.
Ahora pregunta a a la voz de la experiencia:
¿El platino suele cotizar históricamente por debajo del oro, ha gozado alguna vez de más prestigio que el oro, ha despertado interés no sólo como joya si no como inversión?


----------



## Muttley (19 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Cuando yo era pequeño se consideraba al platino como mayor lujo que el oro (o eso recuerdo), hay ejemplos como los discos de platino, es un bien escaso, el paladio que es similar en escasez subió hace pocos años más del doble.
> Ahora pregunta a a la voz de la experiencia:
> ¿El platino suele cotizar históricamente por debajo del oro, ha gozado alguna vez de más prestigio que el oro, ha despertado interés no sólo como joya si no como inversión?



El platino es más escaso que el oro y básicamente entre Sudáfrica y Rusia se extrae el 90%.
Y no un poco....es mucho más escaso.
De hecho, la producción minera de platino de 2017 fue de poco más de 184 toneladas, frente a las 3.292 toneladas del oro y las más de 26.500 toneladas de la plata.
De Platino a oro 1:18
De Oro a plata 1:8
De platino a plata 1:144
Es un metal principalmente industrial. El problema es que es difícil de fundir. 
Su precio se ve fuertemente afectado por los usos de la industria automovilística.
Como se usa para fabricar catalizadores la irrupción del coche eléctrico no le ha sentado nada bien a la cotización.

El catalizador: Qué es, qué elementos lo componen y cómo funciona

Es complicado de usar para la acuñación de monedas porque se necesita mucha más potencia de prensa.
Es un metal mucho más duro y resistente que el oro. Es decir, más caro de acuñar. Mucho más diferencial sobre spot.
Además casi nunca se ha usado en monedas de circulación. Aparte de las características mencionadas, resulta que a la vista se parece a la plata. Ademas de su escasez claro.

El único intento medio serio fueron los rusos en el SXIX.
Sacaron unas series de rublos en platino que circularon. 


Weight, g[11]Date of the issuing decree[10]Platinum coins of Imperial Russia12 September 183030 November 182924 April 182841.4120.7110.35

Se hicieron de 3,6 y 12.
Las de 12 rublos valen ahora mismo verdaderas fortunas. 
Y las otras son muy caras. 

Ahora sigue siendo un metal de inversión más minoritario.

Para invertir en monedas:

Puntos fuertes:
Metal más escaso que el oro mucho más barato.
Capacidad de revalorización 
Resistencia, apariencia. 

Puntos débiles 
Falta de mercado. No tiene un mercado “global” como el oro y la plata. 
Premium sobre spot muy elevado. 
Se parece mucho a la plata.


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El platino es más escaso que el oro y básicamente entre Sudáfrica y Rusia se extrae el 90%.
> Y no un poco....es mucho más escaso.
> De hecho, la producción minera de platino de 2017 fue de poco más de 184 toneladas, frente a las 3.292 toneladas del oro y las más de 26.500 toneladas de la plata.
> De Platino a oro 1:18
> ...



La pregunta iba más por los antecedentes que seguro hay algún veterano que puede aportar.
No creo que el platino se convierta en moneda al modo de oro y plata pero sí que puede ser una inversión por su rareza en un modo intermedio entre oro y objetos de lujo, véase arte, automóviles de colección...
Tiene el handicap con el oro de la historia pero creo que ya a calado en la retina de la población y está en lo profundo de la mente, puede que una chispa lo ensalce con facilidad


----------



## Tichy (19 Ene 2021)

La relación entre los precios de oro y platino no ha sido constante a lo largo de la historia. Hace 20 ó 30 años el platino era bastante más valioso que el oro, llegando incluso a duplicar el precio. En el pinchazo del 2013 oro y platino estaban casi a la par, pero así como el oro se ha recuperado con creces, el platino cayó mucho más y actualmente cotiza a poco más de la mitad que el oro.

Si nos vamos hacia atrás 100 años o más supongo que sería posible encontrar datos concretos, pero creo que normalmente su cotización estaba por debajo de la del oro como lo prueban las falsificaciones existentes de monedas de oro (en concreto se ven bastantes isabelinas), hechas de platino con un recubrimiento de oro. Dado que es más difícil de trabajar, como bien nos ha expuesto Muttley, su precio debía de ser bastante más barato para que compensara currarse la falsificación.

En resumen, aunque a muchos "nos suene" el platino como algo más valioso que el oro (los discos de platino requerían más ejemplares vendidos que los de oro), creo que es una anomalía histórica que ocurrió durante unos cuantos años, pero históricamente el platino cotizaba por debajo del oro.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Ene 2021)

Y además es uno de los tres metales, el único precioso, con descubridor español. En este caso un tal Antonio Ulloa y de la Torre-Giral.

Antonio de Ulloa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los otros dos metales son, el Vanadio y el tugsteno.


----------



## Padre Pio (19 Ene 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> El problema de la situación actual es simple, hemos llegado al punto en que cualquier analfabeto se cree con capacidad de escribir un libro cuando ni tan siquiera conoce las reglas básicas gramaticales.
> 
> Ya te advirtieron, un tonto con su dinero, no suelen permanecer juntos por mucho tiempo. Emplea el dinero en formarte, porque da asco leerte. Tanto asco como cuando hablas de las putas con las que frecuentas, huérfano simplón, rentista y sin mayores miras en la vida.



_"Emplea el dinero en formarte"_

No hace falta, esto es gratis:

*Tema mítico* : - EL PODER REAL que no te contara la television...


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2021)

Antes de su descubrimiento como tal el platino ya era conocido por varias civilizaciones. Aparte de falsificado también era confundido y algunas monedas que deberían ser de plata se acuñaron en platino por error.
Pero todo esto son desviaciones de la pregunta clave: ¿creéis que, de nuevo, se puede avivar el apetito por el platino como hace 30 años?


----------



## Tichy (19 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Antes de su descubrimiento como tal el platino ya era conocido por varias civilizaciones. Aparte de falsificado también era confundido y algunas monedas que deberían ser de plata se acuñaron en platino por error.
> Pero todo esto son desviaciones de la pregunta clave: ¿creéis que, de nuevo, se puede avivar el apetito por el platino como hace 30 años?



Dadas sus limitaciones como metal precioso y la decadencia de su uso industrial, no veo motivos, pero lo de la bola de cristal no es lo mío (en realidad de nadie, pero yo procuro no olvidarlo...)

No obstante, otra cosa es que en caídas como la de marzo de este año, por debajo de 600€/Oz, habría estado bien pillar alguna monedita, pero estuve buscando y era imposible encontrar nada a menos de 1000€, es decir, un sobrespot disparatado. Este escaso mercado también juega en su contra.


----------



## Forcopula (19 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Dadas sus limitaciones como metal precioso y la decadencia de su uso industrial, no veo motivos, pero lo de la bola de cristal no es lo mío (en realidad de nadie, pero yo procuro no olvidarlo...)
> 
> No obstante, otra cosa es que en caídas como la de marzo de este año, por debajo de 600€/Oz, habría estado bien pillar alguna monedita, pero estuve buscando y era imposible encontrar nada a menos de 1000€, es decir, un sobrespot disparatado. Este escaso mercado también juega en su contra.



Tengo entendido que se necesita platino para producir hidrógeno, de ahí la subida que está experimentando últimamente, y en mi opinión sólo acaba de empezar.


----------



## Tichy (19 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Tengo entendido que se necesita platino para producir hidrógeno, de ahí la subida que está experimentando últimamente, y en mi opinión sólo acaba de empezar.



Se utiliza como catalizador en las pilas de combustible, por lo que podría tener importancia de desarrollarse los vehículos eléctricos con pila de combustible de hidrógeno.
Pero no es seguro ese desarrollo, ni que el platino pueda ser sustituido por otros catalizadores más baratos:

El cobalto puede sustituir al platino en las pilas de combustible - World Energy Trade 

Así que son demasiados "y si..." para asegurar una subida consistente y prolongada del precio del platino. Pero a saber...


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Dadas sus limitaciones como metal precioso y la decadencia de su uso industrial, no veo motivos, pero lo de la bola de cristal no es lo mío (en realidad de nadie, pero yo procuro no olvidarlo...)
> 
> No obstante, otra cosa es que en caídas como la de marzo de este año, por debajo de 600€/Oz, habría estado bien pillar alguna monedita, pero estuve buscando y era imposible encontrar nada a menos de 1000€, es decir, un sobrespot disparatado. Este escaso mercado también juega en su contra.



No os preocupéis no le voy a poner a nadie una demanda. . Malos son los trolls que opinan sin ton ni son


----------



## asqueado (19 Ene 2021)

Lo siento no puedo aportar nada al respecto con relacion a lo que expresas, de un tiempo a esta parte mi mente no responde a los conocimientos que tenia sobre los MPs, me cuesta mucho trabajo recordar algo. Si te puedo decir que en joyeria se han hecho piezas en platino, pero debido a su alto costo, tiene que ser alguien que este interesado en ello.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Ene 2021)

El platino puede que tenga un valor por el uso industrial que se le dé, que tan pronto puede llegar como desparecer, cosas de los juguetes para ricos.
Pero como reserva de valor equiparable al oro (plata) para mí ni siquiera sucedáneo. Está ahí, se hacen cosas (como hacen los catalanes rajoy dixit), pero para eso ya están los papis.
El hecho de que el disco de platino estuviera por encima, a saber el lumbreras que lo lanzó y por qué. Supongo que por el negocio (de los discos).
Pero eso no le da más valor al Pt.


----------



## Muttley (20 Ene 2021)

Siguiendo con el platino.
Históricamente tiene una fuerte correlación con el oro y con la plata.
Aunque por propiedades físico químicas y su uso industrial su correlación debería ser con el Paladio.
Platino asociado con diésel y Paladio con gasolina e híbridos.
Pero razonablemente intercambiables según precios.

Correlaciones



Mucho más barato que el oro. En límites históricos de 40 años.



Más barato que la plata, en mínimos históricos.


All Year Average2010-2019 AveragePresent Ratio (8/28/2019)Gold to Platinum0.850997951.134686111.59610984Platinum to Silver84.963432660.42200947.3941368Gold to Silver56.401501367.279787575.732899


Creo que hay mucho potencial en el platino en una época expansiva de materias primas.
Aunque sea solo por precios crecientes del petróleo

Para inversion, dos maneras:
Trading de metal real sin custodia en bullionvault
Monedas. Con mucho sobrespot y no son fáciles de conseguir. (Ni de vender).

Mi posición es larga y he comprado en el último mes.
Creo que puede ser conveniente para diversificar
Si a alguien le ha pillado “tarde” el oro y la plata, el platino puede ser opción.


----------



## Manzano1 (20 Ene 2021)

Una cuestión un poco idiota, compre unas onzas británia de plata año 2021, tardaran en mandármelas, si hubiera comprado las mismas de años anteriores, ¿tendrías más valor, influye mucho esto de los años? Yo compro por valor en peso, no numismatico


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (20 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Una cuestión un poco idiota, compre unas onzas británia de plata año 2021, tardaran en mandármelas, si hubiera comprado las mismas de años anteriores, ¿tendrías más valor, influye mucho esto de los años?



En este caso no. Es el mismo diseño y la misma cantidad de plata.

Sólo podría influir el hecho de que fuera una tirada más corta, es decir, que en el año X se acuñara un número menor de monedas. Y ni aún así.

Peto si estoy equivocado que me corrijan por favor.


----------



## Manzano1 (20 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> En este caso no. Es el mismo diseño y la misma cantidad de plata.
> 
> Sólo podría influir el hecho de que fuera una tirada más corta, es decir, que en el año X se acuñara un número menor de monedas. Y ni aún así.
> 
> Peto si estoy equivocado que me corrijan por favor.



Muchas gracias, ¿hay alguna web para mirar las tiradas por años y distintas monedas de plata de 1 onza?


----------



## Momo L (20 Ene 2021)

He leído que para comprar oro sin identificarse con dni como máximo sería hasta 1000€.
Pero por ejemplo, podría comprar en un mes 10 monedas de 1/2 onza por ejemplo de 800 y pico € y no dar dni en ninguna de las compras?
Si la compro por internet quedaría registrado sí o sí?
Lo de menos de 1000€ sólo podría ser si pago en mano?


----------



## MIP (20 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> He leído que para comprar oro sin identificarse con dni como máximo sería hasta 1000€.
> Pero por ejemplo, podría comprar en un mes 10 monedas de 1/2 onza por ejemplo de 800 y pico € y no dar dni en ninguna de las compras?



No se donde será, igual en Hezpañistan, en Europa a mi no me han pedido nunca eso y eso que he pedido en varias tiendas online más de esa cantidad.


----------



## Muttley (20 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Una cuestión un poco idiota, compre unas onzas británia de plata año 2021, tardaran en mandármelas, si hubiera comprado las mismas de años anteriores, ¿tendrías más valor, influye mucho esto de los años? Yo compro por valor en peso, no numismatico



De 2013 hasta la actualidad es bullion puro, cuando se cambió la pureza a 0,999.
Quizá 2013-2015 aún tenga algo de premium, pero muy pequeño al ser primer/segundo año.
Es decir, se mueven al ritmo del spot junto con filarmónicas, maples o American silver eagles.

Antes de 2013 se cambiaba el diseño sin mucho orden y la ley era 0,958.
El diseño del 2000 es por ejemplo identico al actual, pero distinto al de 2007 

Aqui tenéis los diseños por año.

Britannia Coin Designs | BullionByPost®

Por aquel entonces la tirada era de 50000 a 100000 unidades dependiendo del año.
Se vendían en plásticos protegidos de la Royal Mint.
Bonitos diseños y salían ya con buen premium en su momento. Bastante.
Ahora estas antiguas se cotizan muy bien y tienen gran mercado.
Cuanto más atrás se vaya en el tiempo, mejor.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Ene 2021)

Que joíos son estos hijos de la Gran Bretaña. Pues no van los cachondos y le plantan un casco corintio a la representación alegórica de la britania, teniendo en cuenta el saqueo cultural perpetrado con, por ejemplo, los frisos del Partenón, y el consiguiente cabreo que tienen los griegos al respecto. Hay que tener poca vergüenza, o una cara de cemento armado...


----------



## Momo L (20 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Depende de los sitios. Es cuestión de preguntar primero. Se supone que te pedirán algún dato para hacer factura.
> Otros no te la hacen, te hacen albarán. Es un poco lío.
> En un mismo sitio, si pasas de 3000 al año, informan a hacienda.



Pero entonces si compras menos de 1000€ también te piden datos verdad?


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ene 2021)

Como digo, depende del sitio. Por lo general sí. Pero si no comprueban...
Hay quien prefiere factura, hay quien no. 
En teoría hay que declarar ganancias cuando se vende. Pero sin factura la ganancia es el precio de venta.
Sin facturas la venta será más difícil, en mano, etc. Es más anónimo. 
Bic naranja, bic cristal


----------



## Daviot (20 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> De 2013 hasta la actualidad es bullion puro, cuando se cambió la pureza a 0,999.
> Quizá 2013-2015 aún tenga algo de premium, pero muy pequeño al ser primer/segundo año.
> Es decir, se mueven al ritmo del spot junto con filarmónicas, maples o American silver eagles.
> 
> ...




Hoy en día ya no dan las tiradas de las Britannia bullion por las burrada de las cifras.


----------



## Daviot (21 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, ¿hay alguna web para mirar las tiradas por años y distintas monedas de plata de 1 onza?



Tienes esta página.

1oz. UK Britannia Silver Bullion Coin


----------



## Forcopula (21 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> En este caso no. Es el mismo diseño y la misma cantidad de plata.
> 
> Sólo podría influir el hecho de que fuera una tirada más corta, es decir, que en el año X se acuñara un número menor de monedas. Y ni aún así.
> 
> Peto si estoy equivocado que me corrijan por favor.



Justo en las de 2021 cambiaron el diseño y le pusieron unas medidas de seguridad antifalsificacion, aunque la moneda es prácticamente igual.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (21 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que joíos son estos hijos de la Gran Bretaña. Pues no van los cachondos y le plantan un casco corintio a la representación alegórica de la britania, teniendo en cuenta el saqueo cultural perpetrado con, por ejemplo, los frisos del Partenón, y el consiguiente cabreo que tienen los griegos al respecto. Hay que tener poca vergüenza, o una cara de cemento armado...



Son los piratas por excelencia. Los corsarios estaban amparados por la Corona, los paraísos fiscales son todos territorios que fueron colonias británicas... Lo llevan en la sangre.


----------



## timi (21 Ene 2021)

*BIDEN EXTINGUIRÁ EL DÓLAR*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 20 DE ENERO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS233 
Si el presidente Biden quiere salvar la economía de Estados Unidos, su primera medida no debería ser imprimir billones de dólares de dinero nuevo sin valor, sino decirle a su secretaria del Tesoro, Janet Yellen, que retire de la circulación toda la moneda degradada, tal como sugirió Aristófanes en 405 a. C., Copérnico en 1517 y Gresham en 1560.
Solo hay un problema con retirar los dólares degradados ... NO HABRÍA DINERO EN CIRCULACIÓN EN ABSOLUTO ya que todos los dólares están totalmente degradados.
*REINA ELISABETH RETIRÉ LA MONEDA DEBASED*
Pero esto no preocupó a la reina Isabel I (hija de Enrique VIII) en 1560 en Inglaterra. Ordenó a su asesor, Sir Thomas Gresham, que retirara de la circulación toda moneda degradada y la reemplazara por monedas de plata y oro de la más alta calidad.
El padre de la reina Isabel, Enrique VIII, no solo se deshizo de muchas de sus esposas, sino también del buen dinero. Gresham le aconsejó que se deshaga del dinero malo que Henry había introducido. Enrique tenía un estilo de vida lujoso y también llevó a cabo costosas guerras contra Francia y Escocia. Así hizo lo que prácticamente todas las naciones han hecho en la historia y degradó la moneda.
Gresham notó que el dinero malo expulsa al dinero bueno. Las consecuencias fueron que la gente ahorraba el dinero bueno y solo comerciaba con el dinero malo. Además, los comerciantes de los Países Bajos (Bélgica, Holanda) insistieron en tener mayores cantidades del nuevo dinero ya que la pureza era mucho menor.
*LA GRAN ESTAFA*
El problema con el papel o el dinero fiduciario es que no se puede evaluar la fineza. *El hecho de que $ 100 en 1971 se hayan degradado en un 98% es imposible de decir, ya que todavía se llama $ 100, ¡aunque el poder adquisitivo en 2021 es de solo $ 2!
Y así es como los gobiernos y los bancos centrales estafan continuamente a su gente al degradar su dinero sin la comprensión o el conocimiento de la gente.*
Imagínese si Biden le ordena a Yellen que saque de circulación todos los dólares (dinero malo) y los reemplace por dinero bueno: oro.
El buen dinero, naturalmente, no podría ser otra moneda fiduciaria o dinero digital, sino que tendría que ser dinero respaldado por oro. Hay muchas formas de calcular cuál debería ser el precio del oro , según la medida de la oferta monetaria que se utilice.
Pero si tomamos US M3, que es una medida amplia de la oferta monetaria, y 100% de respaldo de oro, eso valuaría el oro en más de $ 70,000.
Obviamente, esto no es un pronóstico, sino solo un cálculo teórico. Y como sabemos, el oro es una moneda internacional, por lo que China y Rusia tendrían una voz importante en este tema.
Además, es muy cuestionable si EE.UU. tiene las 8.000 toneladas que declara oficialmente. No ha habido una auditoría física completa desde la década de 1950, cuando Eisenhower era presidente.
China y Rusia declaran tenencias de alrededor de 2.000 toneladas cada una. Pero las tenencias reales de China podrían superar las 20.000 toneladas y las de Rusia también muy por encima de las 2.300 toneladas oficiales.
*GASTAR HOY ANTES DE QUE ES INÚTIL MAÑANA*
Gresham tenía razón en que el dinero malo saca dinero bueno. Es por eso que la mayoría de la gente en el mundo gasta hoy dinero malo, ya que mañana se degrada continuamente y no tiene valor.
En cambio, los activos que mantienen mejor el poder adquisitivo se mantienen y no se gastan, como el oro y la plata. Pero también se acumulan otros activos de inversión, como acciones, bonos y propiedades, ya que se han apreciado considerablemente más que el dinero fiduciario sin valor.
Solo para mayor claridad, la frase ley de Gresham fue acuñada 300 años después de su muerte. Pero en realidad no fue Gresham a quien se le ocurrió este concepto, sino Copérnico (imagen) en 1517.
Copérnico describió este fenómeno como QTM (¡no MMT!) O Teoría cuantitativa del dinero. En términos simples, esto significa que si la cantidad de dinero se duplica, el precio también se duplica. Por tanto, el valor del dinero se reduce a la mitad.
Esto es exactamente lo que sucede en la economía de hoy. La enfermedad crónica de los déficits presupuestarios, la expansión de la deuda y la impresión de dinero nunca puede terminar bien.
Y tampoco lo será esta vez, como no sucedió en la época romana (180-280 d.C.), para John Law en Francia alrededor de 1720 y cientos de otras veces en la historia.
Por eso Voltaire acuñó la frase: 













*HISTORIA - HISTORIA*
La historia nos da la misma lección una y otra vez y todavía la humanidad parece incapaz de aprender de la historia.
*La arrogancia y la codicia son claramente rasgos mucho más dominantes que la humildad y la contemplación.*
¿Por qué de otra manera cometeríamos los mismos errores sin falta cuando la historia nos enseña tan lúcidamente que no es necesario?
Pero como estamos en una era muy fea en la que la historia a menudo se erradica con la aprobación tácita del gobierno o del parlamento, podemos ver cómo la historia no solo se ignora sino que también se repudia.
*EL DINERO MALO O DEBASADO EXISTIÓ HACE 2.400 AÑOS*
Un último punto sobre la ley de Copérnico o Gresham sobre el dinero malo y el dinero bueno. Incluso podemos retroceder 2 1/2 milenios para encontrar el mismo fenómeno.
En 405 a. C., el dramaturgo griego Aristófanes escribió una obra de teatro llamada Las ranas. Esta obra trataba sobre los viejos caminos, los buenos y los nuevos, los malos, y que Atenas debería volverse hacia los hombres íntegros y al BUEN dinero:
“ _Oro o plata, cada uno bien acuñado, probado cada uno y sonando claro.
Sin embargo, ¡nunca los usamos! Otros siempre pasan de mano en mano.
Lo siento, latón golpeó la semana pasada y fue marcado con una marca miserable. _"
*Plus ça change, plus c'est la même eligió* (cuanto más cambia, más permanece igual).
Así que el mundo ha visto cómo se destruye dinero regularmente durante al menos 2.400 años y todavía no hemos aprendido.
Me recuerda la canción de Pete Seeger de 1962: " _¿Dónde se han ido todas las flores?" Con las líneas: _* "¿Cuándo aprenderás? ¿Cuándo aprenderás?* "
Me doy cuenta de que podría haber demasiada historia y nostalgia en este artículo para la generación más joven. Mi punto con esto es, obviamente, enfatizar la máxima importancia de la historia y el pasado para comprender el presente y el futuro.
*EQUIPO DREAM - BIDEN & YELLEN (POR)*
Esperaría que el nuevo Dream Team de Biden y Yellen (BY) establezca todos los récords en lo que respecta a la impresión de dinero. Ya están fuera de los bloques de partida con $ 2 billones de dinero falso nuevo incluso antes de que hayan comenzado.
Trump aumentó la deuda en casi $ 8 billones, pero una vez que BY se puso en marcha con todos los múltiples programas que ha presentado, nadie puede predecir a dónde conducirá todo. Es probable que sea un mínimo de $ 3.5 billones por año como acabamos de ver. Pero aumentar eso a $ 5-7t es más probable. Por lo tanto, un total de $ 20-28t durante 4 años no parece inverosímil.
Esta suma no incluye tasas de interés más altas, lo que es muy probable, ni salva un sistema financiero en quiebra, que es aún más probable. Todo esto fácilmente podría ascender a $ 100 billones o más.
*Y una vez que estalle la burbuja de los derivados de $ 1.5 billones, BY establecerá el récord como las impresoras de dinero más grandes de la historia y las que extinguieron el dólar.*
Debemos recordar que los problemas actuales comenzaron en septiembre de 2019 con el BCE y la Fed en pánico debido a problemas en el sistema financiero.
El brote de Covid-19 no podría haber comenzado en un mejor momento para la UE y los EE. UU.
Normalmente, los gobiernos inician una guerra o un gran ataque terrorista para justificar aumentos masivos de la deuda y la impresión de dinero. Nadie sabe cómo comenzó el coronavirus, pero ciertamente llegó en un momento muy oportuno para los gobiernos y los bancos centrales bajo presión.
*LA INFLACIÓN ESTÁ AQUÍ*
Hasta ahora, los $ 10 de billones de dinero impreso no se han traducido en inflación en los precios oficiales al consumidor.
Pero ahora estamos viendo una inflación importante en los precios de las materias primas.
Si solo miramos los precios de los productos alimenticios, han aumentado un 54% desde julio de 2020.







Y si miramos los precios generales de las materias primas, un 89% más desde abril de 2020, nos dicen que la hiperinflación no está muy lejos.







*STOCKS - ¿HURRAY FINAL? ANTES DE LA IMPLOSIÓN*
El gráfico de 50 años a continuación del Dow parece aterrador con su color rojo brillante. Eso es obviamente intencional porque el Dow ahora está terminando un movimiento increíble que comenzó en los 800 hace 50 años.







Este gráfico trimestral muestra cuatro máximos más altos desde 2017. Pero la señal de advertencia es el indicador RSI azul en la parte inferior. Cada nuevo tope en el Dow no ha sido confirmado por el indicador de impulso RSI, ya que todos los topes azules son más bajos a pesar de los topes más altos del Dow.
Normalmente, esta es una señal muy bajista.
Además, nuestros indicadores de ciclo patentados nos dicen que el Dow podría estar superando ahora.
Pero si el Dow gana aquí o veremos un último hurra es irrelevante. Lo importante es que una vez que el Dow cambie, veremos el mercado bajista más cruel de la historia. Es muy probable una caída del 90% o más en términos reales.
Ese será el comienzo de una depresión hiperinflacionaria de una magnitud que pocos pueden imaginar.
*Después del período hiperinflacionario, es probable que se produzca una depresión deflacionaria. Así que se avecinan tiempos muy difíciles.*
El catalizador podría ser cualquier cosa, desde el tamaño de la burbuja, hasta problemas bancarios o de deuda, o que la vacuna Covid no sea efectiva o incluso peligrosa.
*PRESERVACIÓN DE LA RIQUEZA*
El oro está terminando su corrección ahora antes de un movimiento muy fuerte hacia nuevos máximos.
No sirve de nada dar objetivos para el oro. Hace más de 10 años indiqué que el oro debería alcanzar los $ 10,000 en dinero de hoy.
Muchos expertos en oro ahora están dando objetivos cada vez más altos. En mi opinión, estos pronósticos no sirven para nada si al mismo tiempo el pronosticador no indica qué sucedió con el poder adquisitivo de la moneda.
Gold $ 20,000 o $ 75,000 suena sensacional. Pero, ¿cuánto vale un dólar en ese momento?
*Cuando el dólar llegue a casi cero el oro llegará casi al infinito*
Como indiqué anteriormente, es probable que el dólar y la mayoría de las monedas alcancen “casi” cero. En ese momento, el oro no será de $ 50 000 o $ 100 000, pero debería alcanzar "casi" el infinito.
El infinito suena irreal y, por supuesto, lo es. Pero lo que quiero decir es que *todos estos pronósticos de precios alcistas para el oro sirven de muy poco si el pronosticador no indica cuánto se ha depreciado la moneda en el mismo momento.*
Baste decir que es probable que el oro refleje al menos la degradación de la moneda en la que se mide, pero probablemente mucho más.
La razón de esto es nuevamente la ley de Gresham.
Recuerde que el dinero malo expulsa al dinero bueno. Recuerde también que el oro es el único dinero que ha sobrevivido intacto en la historia.
El mercado del oro es definitivamente el mejor ejemplo de la ley de Gresham.
*No solo el dinero fiduciario malo saca de circulación el oro físico. Entonces, ¿por qué gastar su oro cuando a lo largo de la historia siempre se ha apreciado frente al papel moneda, o para expresarlo más correctamente, cuando el papel moneda se degrada repetidamente frente al oro?*
Por ejemplo, el dólar ha bajado un 98% frente al oro desde 1971 y un 85% desde 2000.
Pero lo que realmente ha expulsado al oro real o físico es el oro de papel.
*Dado que el papel moneda de oro determina el precio del oro, no tiene ningún propósito gastar su oro físico.*
El siguiente diagrama muestra por qué:







*El comercio diario de oro, prácticamente en su totalidad oro de papel, es 850 veces la producción minera diaria.*
No puede haber una señal más clara de que el descubrimiento de precios es imposible en este mercado de oro de papel totalmente falso.
*Mientras que el oro de papel falso se comercializa a 70 billones de dólares al año, la producción minera anual es de apenas 213.000 millones de dólares.
Es una farsa que el precio real del oro se establezca en un casino con entradas electrónicas sin valor que no tienen nada que ver con el oro.
Este mercado de oro falso algún día descubrirá que no hay oro físico para liquidar los contratos falsos.
Dije que el oro llegará al infinito. ¿Qué tan alto puede llegar el infinito ………
Obtenga su oro físico ahora antes de que llegue el infinito.*


_Fuente original: Goldswitzerland_


----------



## Freed87 (21 Ene 2021)

Buenas, no soy muy asiduo de este hilo ya que hace casi dos años que no compro oro y plata. Pero tengo unos ahorros que queria meter en la plata, y estoy viendo que el premium sobre el spot es de casi el 20% en coininvest y en el andorrano. Hace dos años no habia esta locura de spot no??? Sin embargo el spot del oro se mantiene mas o menos en el 5% como lo recuerdo. La plata lo recuerdo por el 7-8%
Alguien me explica esta locura de % del spot??
Si alguien tiene una recomendacion de algun lugar para comprar plata, estaba pensando en alguna barra de plata. Goldsilver.be es la que mejor precio tiene, pero todas las reviews son pesimas... 

Estaba pensando en esta 1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (21 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Justo en las de 2021 cambiaron el diseño y le pusieron unas medidas de seguridad antifalsificacion, aunque la moneda es prácticamente igual.



No lo sabía. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Ene 2021)

Freed87 dijo:


> Buenas, no soy muy asiduo de este hilo ya que hace casi dos años que no compro oro y plata. Pero tengo unos ahorros que queria meter en la plata, y estoy viendo que el premium sobre el spot es de casi el 20% en coininvest y en el andorrano. Hace dos años no habia esta locura de spot no??? Sin embargo el spot del oro se mantiene mas o menos en el 5% como lo recuerdo. La plata lo recuerdo por el 7-8%
> Alguien me explica esta locura de % del spot??
> Si alguien tiene una recomendacion de algun lugar para comprar plata, estaba pensando en alguna barra de plata. Goldsilver.be es la que mejor precio tiene, pero todas las reviews son pesimas...
> 
> Estaba pensando en esta 1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest



La plata está muy barata. Nadie la vende a nada que se acerque al spot. También está el IVA


----------



## Freed87 (21 Ene 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> La plata está muy barata. Nadie la vende a nada que se acerque al spot. También está el IVA



Si pero hace dos años o asi, habia tanta diferencia como hay ahora con respecto al spot?


----------



## Manzano1 (21 Ene 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Aquí tienes lingotes más baratos. Creo que te cobran 12 euros de envío por cada uno, pero aún así salen mejor de precio. Creo que vienen con el IVA incluido.
> 
> Comprar Lingote de Plata 1000 grs. marca SEMPSA online



No, son sin iva


----------



## conde84 (21 Ene 2021)

Freed87 dijo:


> Buenas, no soy muy asiduo de este hilo ya que hace casi dos años que no compro oro y plata. Pero tengo unos ahorros que queria meter en la plata, y estoy viendo que el premium sobre el spot es de casi el 20% en coininvest y en el andorrano. Hace dos años no habia esta locura de spot no??? Sin embargo el spot del oro se mantiene mas o menos en el 5% como lo recuerdo. La plata lo recuerdo por el 7-8%
> Alguien me explica esta locura de % del spot??
> Si alguien tiene una recomendacion de algun lugar para comprar plata, estaba pensando en alguna barra de plata. Goldsilver.be es la que mejor precio tiene, pero todas las reviews son pesimas...
> 
> Estaba pensando en esta 1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest



En las onzas 999 de plata no recuerdo yo nunca que solo estuviese un 7% por encima del spot, siempre ha estado más o menos igual que ahora.


----------



## Freed87 (21 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> No, son sin iva



Sip, venia a decirlo, nada mas añadir al carrito sube 200€.

En coininvest segun tengo entendido como estan en alemania donde la plata no tiene IVA (Como el oro en españa) por eso pueden ofrecer precios mas bajos no?



conde84 dijo:


> En las onzas 999 de plata no recuerdo yo nunca que solo estuviese un 7% por encima del spot, siempre ha estado más o menos igual que ahora.



Eso parece ser, he mirado un poco por el buscador de burbuja y parece ser que siempre ha tenido bastante premium la plata. Mi pedido de coininvest igual, un 15% hace dos años. No se por que, juraria que antes tenia menos.

Por cierto he estado ojeando la americana GoldSilver: Global Leader in Precious Metals Investments y que envidia, los precios en la plata tienen bastante menos spot, alguien sabe por que?? Supongo que porque venden bastante mas metales preciosos en USA que aqui en europa y eso les permite tener precios mas ajustados


----------



## Dadaria (21 Ene 2021)

Freed87 dijo:


> Sip, venia a decirlo, nada mas añadir al carrito sube 200€.
> 
> En coininvest segun tengo entendido como estan en alemania donde la plata no tiene IVA (Como el oro en españa) por eso pueden ofrecer precios mas bajos no?
> 
> ...



En principio los useños no tienen iva, aunque dependiendo de los estados, pueden tener o no impuestos (en Texas o Luisiana no existen impuestos a la venta de MP), e incluso en algunos, como Utah, los MP pueden utilizarse como dinero corriente.


----------



## Tichy (21 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> De 2013 hasta la actualidad es bullion puro, cuando se cambió la pureza a 0,999.
> Quizá 2013-2015 aún tenga algo de premium, pero muy pequeño al ser primer/segundo año.
> Es decir, se mueven al ritmo del spot junto con filarmónicas, maples o American silver eagles.
> 
> ...



Amplío un poco la información sobre las Britannias de plata. Las de oro tienen más antigüedad pero las Britannia de plata comienzan a emitirse en 1998 (hay una emisión anterior del 97 pero solo en proof). La idea (original, pero complicada) era que los años pares la imagen era la tradicional de las Britannias de oro (la misma que la actual) mientras que los años impares, el motivo sería cambiante. Así, hay britannias con el motivo tradicional:


Del 1998, 2000, 2002, 2004 y 2006. Posteriormente en 2008 deciden que el diseño será cambiante cada año, y así ocurre del 2007 al 2011 ambos inclusive. El 2012 vuelven al diseño tradicional, siendo todas las emitidas hasta entonces con ley 23 kilates y una emisión máxima de 100.000 unidades (los primeros años se emitieron menos y son las más cotizadas, especialmente las de años impares).
En 2013 vuelven a cambiar el concepto y empiezan a emitir bullion puro con ley .999 y tirada ilimitada, de ahí que cualquiera desde 2013 hasta hoy no tenga una valoración especial.

Las emitidas hasta el 2011, en mi opinión personal son algunas de las monedas recientes más bonitas, pero es complicado conseguirlas a buen precio (sobre todo, insisto, las de años impares, a mí me falta la de 2001 ). Aunque a veces hay oportunidades, creo recordar que un forero ofrecía no hace mucho una del 98 a un precio más que razonable en el hilo de compra venta.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ene 2021)

Biden Presidente-STOP Oro a 3000-STOP en Breve-STOP...


----------



## Tichy (21 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Biden Presidente-STOP Oro a 3000-STOP en Breve-STOP...



Ya que solo aporta tonterías, al menos podía cortarse un poquito y ponerlas solo en un hilo. Gracias.


----------



## Tolagu (21 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> pero lo de la bola de cristal no es lo mío (en realidad de nadie, pero yo procuro no olvidarlo...)



Ya te digo. Ni lo mío. 
Yo he tenido que deshacer cortos. Mi pacoanálisis de la llegada de Biden no ha salido como pensaba. Así que, fuera con rasguño. La bola de cristal es complicada, aparte de la dirección tiene que acertar la cantidad y sobre todo el tiempo.


----------



## Tichy (21 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ya te digo. Ni lo mío.
> Yo he tenido que deshacer cortos. Mi pacoanálisis de la llegada de Biden no ha salido como pensaba. Así que, fuera con rasguño. La bola de cristal es complicada, aparte de la dirección tiene que acertar la cantidad y sobre todo el tiempo.



Como leí hace tiempo (no cito porque no sé quién es el autor):

_Hay dos tipos de economistas:

- Los que no saben predecir el futuro
- Los que no saben que no saben predecir el futuro

Los malos (y peligrosos) son los segundos._

Hágase extensivo, por supuesto, a analistas, analistos y foreros en general.


----------



## Garrapatez (21 Ene 2021)

Estoy leyendo las condiciones de envio en Degussa y leo esto:
_
AVISO: Su mercancía la recibirá dentro de un sobre acolchado. Al abrirlo encontrará una bolsa de ALTA SEGURIDAD transparente, con adhesivo de alta seguridad termo cromático, con texto delator de apertura, soldaduras de seguridad, cuerpo y recibo de control numerado secuencialmente.
PARA CUALQUIER RECLAMACIÓN: Usted debe inspeccionar que la bolsa de seguridad está correcta y que no ha sido manipulada. De igual modo, debe comprobar que el pedido solicitado es el que se encuentra en el interior (ya que es transparente) antes de abrir o manipular dicha bolsa. _

No sé si esto es muy de fiar, si alguien entre que la empresa lo envía y tú lo recepcionas abre el sobre y te da un cambiazo da igual lo que lleve dentro que no vas a tener manera de demostrar que te han tangado el pedido.

Ya sé que sería raro pero alguien sabe más sobre la seguridad de los envíos en compras online. Con el tema del COVID no hay opciones para desplazarse fisicamente a la tienda.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ya que solo aporta tonterías, al menos podía cortarse un poquito y ponerlas solo en un hilo. Gracias.



Coño tonterias ?....Eso se dijo x aqui semanas atras....


----------



## esseri (22 Ene 2021)

Referente a un escenario ya comentado atrás...y muy directamente relacionado con el Gold : van a por Tether.

No se puede subestimar el fondo de k la castuza yankee quiere el trajín de pseudodólares k engulle crypto en exclusiva, ok...pero un escenario ya no incierto , sino instalado en el desastre en k lo encaja el artículo traería grandes posibilidades de sacar los metales del hoyo post-veraniego con enorme viento de popa, imo. K ya es hora, por cierto. En fin...seguro k hay novedades.

Sobredosis de artificios y tal...pero sin duda, interesantísimo para metaleros.



*The Bit Short: Inside Crypto’s Doomsday Machine*


----------



## karlillobilbaino (22 Ene 2021)

Freed87 dijo:


> Buenas, no soy muy asiduo de este hilo ya que hace casi dos años que no compro oro y plata. Pero tengo unos ahorros que queria meter en la plata, y estoy viendo que el premium sobre el spot es de casi el 20% en coininvest y en el andorrano. Hace dos años no habia esta locura de spot no??? Sin embargo el spot del oro se mantiene mas o menos en el 5% como lo recuerdo. La plata lo recuerdo por el 7-8%
> Alguien me explica esta locura de % del spot??
> Si alguien tiene una recomendacion de algun lugar para comprar plata, estaba pensando en alguna barra de plata. Goldsilver.be es la que mejor precio tiene, pero todas las reviews son pesimas...
> 
> Estaba pensando en esta 1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest



Desde el inicio de la pandemia los premiums andan loquisimos, y eso que ahora estan a un 20% han estado a más. Si quieres precio spot vete a por junk silver porque las onzas nuevas estan subidas a la parra en toda Europa, hay escasez de plata y mucha demanda de compra.

Además los tiempos de entrega se están alargando y muchas tiradas bullion se han ido terminando.

A ver como evoluciona este año... de todas formas cuanta mas cara la plata mas euros de diferencia entre spot y venta... es de cajon... y si se pusiese a 50 eur la onza seria normal 10 eur de diferencia...


----------



## Freed87 (22 Ene 2021)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Desde el inicio de la pandemia los premiums andan loquisimos, y eso que ahora estan a un 20% han estado a más. Si quieres precio spot vete a por junk silver porque las onzas nuevas estan subidas a la parra en toda Europa, hay escasez de plata y mucha demanda de compra.
> 
> Además los tiempos de entrega se están alargando y muchas tiradas bullion se han ido terminando.
> 
> A ver como evoluciona este año... de todas formas cuanta mas cara la plata mas euros de diferencia entre spot y venta... es de cajon... y si se pusiese a 50 eur la onza seria normal 10 eur de diferencia...




Alguna idea de cuanto podia ser el premium hace tiempo? Yo en un pedido a coininvest de hace 2 años el premium estaba por el 15%, que tmbien es mucho mas que el oro que suele rondar el 5%.


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Ene 2021)

Los que no queréis pagar el alto premium de la plata por qué no compráis oro e ya está? Y si no os alcanza para una onza entera, entonces tirad de moneda antigua en fracciones pequeñas... Y sino Bullion Vault... Si es que os quejáis por vicio, la virgen.

PD: O sino el Bitcoño a 30k que lo tenéis con 10k de descuento. Barato, barato payo


----------



## Freed87 (22 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Los que no queréis pagar el alto premium de la plata por qué no compráis oro e ya está? Y si no os alcanza para una onza entera, entonces tirad de moneda antigua en fracciones pequeñas... Y sino Bullion Vault... Si es que os quejáis por vicio, la virgen.
> 
> PD: O sino el Bitcoño a 30k que lo tenéis con 10k de descuento. Barato, barato payo



Jajajajajajaj yo no me quejo del precio, solo pregunto si el spot sobre el bullion siempre ha sido tan alto del 20-15%


----------



## MIP (22 Ene 2021)

Freed87 dijo:


> Buenas, no soy muy asiduo de este hilo ya que hace casi dos años que no compro oro y plata. Pero tengo unos ahorros que queria meter en la plata, y estoy viendo que el premium sobre el spot es de casi el 20% en coininvest y en el andorrano. Hace dos años no habia esta locura de spot no??? Sin embargo el spot del oro se mantiene mas o menos en el 5% como lo recuerdo. La plata lo recuerdo por el 7-8%
> Alguien me explica esta locura de % del spot??
> Si alguien tiene una recomendacion de algun lugar para comprar plata, estaba pensando en alguna barra de plata. Goldsilver.be es la que mejor precio tiene, pero todas las reviews son pesimas...
> 
> Estaba pensando en esta 1 Kilo Coin Bar | Silver | StoneX | coininvest



No compres lingotes, compra monedas, sale mejor y es más fácil de vender/intercambiar. 

Yo nunca tuve problemas con goldsilver.be en 4 años, pero si no te gustan prueba con CelticGold.eu


----------



## sdPrincBurb (22 Ene 2021)

Freed87 dijo:


> Jajajajajajaj yo no me quejo del precio, solo pregunto si el spot sobre el bullion siempre ha sido tan alto del 20-15%



La plata tiene IVA (por eso de ser industrial), el oro NO. No le busques mas explicaciones. Eso sumado a la gran demanda y cada vez mas escasez, 2+2=4. Mira en Dracma, y monedas, no lingotes, siempre el bullion fino mas barato.


----------



## Tichy (22 Ene 2021)

El sobrespot de la plata se fue a las nubes en la locura del pasado marzo, cuando el spot se hundió y las tiendas se vaciaron. Desde entonces se ha ido recuperando, pero con un margen todavía más bien elevado en la mayoría de las tiendas.

Dicho esto, el margen normal, hace un año efectivamente rondaba el 15-20% para el bullion más barato. Lo que ocurre es que antes estaba más cerca del 15 y ahora más cerca del 20.

Si uno entra en gold.de (no nos cansaremos de citar esta web) y dado que han incorporado el dato del sobrespot en sus tablas, es fácil comprobar que en estos momentos entre las web que aparecen en su buscador el sobrespot más barato para la plata bullion estaría en el 17,7% (canguros en silbercorner). En tiendas más baratas que no aparecen ahí, se puede incluso encontrar con algún punto menos. Pero por debajo del 15% ni se encontraba hace un año ni se encuentra ahora.


----------



## lvdo (22 Ene 2021)

Freed87 dijo:


> Jajajajajajaj yo no me quejo del precio, solo pregunto si el spot sobre el bullion siempre ha sido tan alto del 20-15%



Si quieres ahorrar tiempo buscando el premium más bajo pásate por aquí: lavetadeoro.com . Yo diría que para bullion normal (maples, filarmónicas, etc) nunca ha bajado del 15%. En monedas viejas tipo duros o 100 pesetas de Franco sí que se podían encontrar cerca del spot.

Un saludo!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (22 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Si quieres ahorrar tiempo buscando el premium más bajo pásate por aquí: lavetadeoro.com . Yo diría que para bullion normal (maples, filarmónicas, etc) nunca ha bajado del 15%. En monedas viejas tipo duros o 100 pesetas de Franco sí que se podían encontrar cerca del spot.
> 
> Un saludo!



Ya sé que te lo han dicho muchas veces, pero aún así me sumo: web muy práctica, gran trabajo. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Los que no queréis pagar el alto premium de la plata por qué no compráis oro e ya está? Y si no os alcanza para una onza entera, entonces tirad de moneda antigua en fracciones pequeñas... Y sino Bullion Vault... Si es que os quejáis por vicio, la virgen.
> 
> PD: O sino el Bitcoño a 30k que lo tenéis con 10k de descuento. Barato, barato payo




ayudame en el foro del bitcoin ando muy solo por alli, todos insultandome cada vez que anuncio bajadas.


----------



## Freed87 (22 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Si quieres ahorrar tiempo buscando el premium más bajo pásate por aquí: lavetadeoro.com . Yo diría que para bullion normal (maples, filarmónicas, etc) nunca ha bajado del 15%. En monedas viejas tipo duros o 100 pesetas de Franco sí que se podían encontrar cerca del spot.
> 
> Un saludo!



Llevo un buen rato mirando tu pagina web, habia visto hace tiempo tus posts por el foro. Te ha quedado genial, mis dieces!!


----------



## Manzano1 (22 Ene 2021)

Freed87 dijo:


> Llevo un buen rato mirando tu pagina web, habia visto hace tiempo tus posts por el foro. Te ha quedado genial, mis dieces!!



En resumen, drama y cmc


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> En resumen, drama y cmc



Y el Andorrano onde te lo dejas? O es porque es cava catalán?


----------



## Josebs (22 Ene 2021)

No ensuciemos el hilo con política por favor.


----------



## Manzano1 (22 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y el Andorrano onde te lo dejas? O es porque es cava catalán?



Suele ser un poco más cara


----------



## Tolagu (22 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Referente a un escenario ya comentado atrás...y muy directamente relacionado con el Gold : van a por Tether.
> 
> No se puede subestimar el fondo de k la castuza yankee quiere el trajín de pseudodólares k engulle crypto en exclusiva, ok...pero un escenario ya no incierto , sino instalado en el desastre en k lo encaja el artículo traería grandes posibilidades de sacar los metales del hoyo post-veraniego con enorme viento de popa, imo. K ya es hora, por cierto. En fin...seguro k hay novedades.
> 
> ...



Mis dieces, Esseri. De lo mejor que he leido de ese nicho de pseudomercado.


----------



## Haiss (22 Ene 2021)

Andorrano es mas caro hombre y por bastante ademas.


----------



## esseri (22 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mis dieces, Esseri. De lo mejor que he leido de ese nicho de pseudomercado.



Tether ha tenido un protagonismo esencial para k BTC fuese , desde una perspectiva fiat, la "reserva de valor" k tanto cacarea el discurso maximalista bitcoñero. Por supuesto, es un asunto k se ha tratado con inhibición, eufemismos , juegos de manos/palabras y disimulos varios por su parte en cualkier debate público y éste hilo y anteriores son buenos testigos de ello. Imo, ha sido un error por parte de la comunidá bitcoñera, pues con transparencia ( la ausencia de ella siempre pervierte un discurso , más aún uno colectivo , sinérgico y descentralizado...pero wé, como inculcar un desconocimiento calculado de BTC - o racionar un conocimiento exhaustivo - es una actitud constante en el evangelismo crypto , pues más de lo mismo y nada nuevo bajo el sol ) , esa muleta-truco, siempre la he visto como algo perfectamente encajable y DEFENDIBLE en pro del modelo bitcoñero contra un fiat infinito...pero el panfleteo piniculero - imo, mal entendido - de barniz idealista en el k se instala la narrativa liberaóra de Satoshi por parte de sus discípulos, no ha hecho sino crear confusión y desconfianza sobre ello y por tanto, limitar adeptos...y sobre todo, adopción bien formada , aceptada y honesta, k es lo k consolida y fortalece cualkier movimiento colectivo. Consolidación konzetual, por supuestón...k más allá de ello, la pastuki une a un Rey y a un calorro y para ponerse mano a mano en éso, no hacen falta consensos ni entelekias.

De cualkier modo, Tether ha sido un nuevo recurso para makillar la lavadora del fiat infinito desmadrado k es Bitcoin & crypto ...y por tanto, los principales interesados en su desarrollo , cumpliendo su función tanto para blankeadores de fiat hiperinflacionario como para cryptopropietarios en un escenario k debía mostrarse necesariamente ajeno y paralelo a la coñomía oficial para unos y próspero para otros. Al contrario del tono del artículo, yo creo k el mercado crypto sobrevivirá perfectamente cuando se follen a Tether ...y en la FED, pues vía libre a papeladas vía "stable coins bendecidas", o sea, a mil pasarelas a su papel higiénico hasta k reviente la makinita... y como unas castañuelas, mirusté. Ya comenté k ,en un símil ciclista, Tether ya ha dejado a su líder "a pie de puerto"...así k a ver kién le kita lo bailáo.

De cualkier modo, sólo hay una reserva de valor REAL ...y es el Oro físico ( imo, BTC no lo es, Bitcoin NO ES ÉSO ...más allá de pinículas, es un elemento dinámico y un amplificador/depredador de riqueza, no un simple "seguro" contra la inflación o un detector de desmadres monetarios bajo la mesa...no una "Roca" , invariable, constante, muerta e indestructible - para lo acojonantemente weno ...y , ante kien no entienda el Gold, también para lo malo -). Y supongo k tarde o temprano - cuando convenga a los de siempre - el Metal entrará en juego oficialmente...aunke ya hemos comentado k kedan muuuchas tocadas de pelotas , y a dos manos , para los ahorradores en físico ( imo, más k una marginación de un Metal k se expresa per sé como ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA , repito, NADA en su labor - una labor k la riKeza/ahorro global NECESITA SÍ O SÍ - , el enemigo de los metaleros , es EL TIEMPO , limitado, k dure este puto show de distorsión , pues cuanta más riqueza se soporte sobre sistemas frágiles - y la sofisticación, léase tecnología e incluso tecnología excelsa ,sin lugar a debate, lo es - más necesario será ese seguro ). Pero wé...k de ahí lo relevante , imo, en toda esta cuestión de un recurso ineludible como reserva de valor en un sector tan tremendamente volátil y cada vez más grande ( y lo k le keda por crecer, decrecer, botar , rebotar y hacer el puto pino...cuestión en absoluto negativa , sino ideal, k esgrimen chuscamente kienes intentan desprestigiar las cryptos...k en un debate Manolista y forofo, hay ignorancias, falacias y juegos de manos desde todo y hacia todo ).

Imo, el Gold , como paradigma de síntesis e indestructibilidá, estará al final de todo...es el elemento ferpekto para ello. Ya lo está, hiperputeado bajo el criterio de una banda global de "casi mártires" envidiablemente fiel, masivamente expandido y distribuído ...pero lo estará, reconocido, cuando convenga a los k cortan el keso y está montando todo este show. Y las cryptos sólo acelerarán esa necesidad. Dejarlas trabajar con una cerveza y los pies cruzados sobre la mesa en el porche de casa esperando ver pasar el ataúd de tu enemigo ( el fiat actual, no las cryptos...k serán ,imo ya son, un aliado ) sin ser mi preferida , no es opción desacertada. Eso sí...para kien esté dispuesto a echarle toda , pero toda la paciencia del mundo...k la necesitará - como por ejemplo, en el modelo de jubilación de Mutley , k , hasta llegar a un fin , ni mira los putos números más allá de los precisos para una carga optimizada - . Estos ijoeputas , k llevan medio siglo cargando a precio chatarra, no le sueltan la correa al perro sino tras partido, prórroga , un par o dos de docenas de penaltis , el VAR más largo de la historia y hasta la entrega del trofeo, mirusté...k todo diox cuente con ello. Muy probablemente el reconocimiento del Gold sea la última maniobra del sainete y el pistoletazo oficial al nuevo sistema. Pero como entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera, necesitarán un referente de Riqueza Real para funcionar entre los bloques globales sin k sus desvaríos de dinero mágico sin valor les afecten. Un sistema de definición e intercambio de valor impermeable a sus propios chanchullos intramuros , de los k serán absolutamente soberanos ...pero esta vez, sin salpicar.

Tendrán k hacerlo, no tienen más kojonex...y además, por éso lo tienen ellos, joder ...y nada , por mucho k mejore infinidá de cualidades, lo iwalará ( caga para cualidades, el Gold es un paralítico en cualidades, sólo vale para UNA puta cosa..y ésa es su grandeza )...precisamente por k una naturaleza sofisticada y por tanto necesitada de un marco de expresión adecuado , hará cualkier otra opción más frágil ( es decir, SIEMPRE supeditada a terceras, cuartas y hasta decimoctavas partes...mientras el Oro no necesita ni puto oxígeno, ni el sol sobre la tierra para expresarse...ni por supuesto autoridá alguna, del tipo k sea, digital incluída - ) . NADA iwala al Gold, todo es dinero ...menos el Oro, k es Riqueza. Un Oro k EXPRESA, NO REPRESENTA. Nada puede garantizar el ahorro global al CERO POR CIENTO de riesgo , NADA. Es mil veces , un millón de veces más fácil cargarte a toda la población mundial...k su puto Oro...lo cual es simplemente IMPOSIBLE. Y en esa tarea, ese 0% y ni un ápice más , es el porcentaje razonablemente aceptable. Todo lo demás, son chistes a su lado ( en ESE aspecto ).

Detrás de lo k kojonex sea k tengan preparáu...estará el Gold.


----------



## Muttley (22 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Tether ha tenido un protagonismo esencial para k BTC fuese , desde una perspectiva fiat, la "reserva de valor" k tanto cacarea el discurso maximalista bitcoñero. Por supuesto, es un asunto k se ha tratado con eufemismos , juegos de manos/palabras y disimulos por su parte en cualkier debate público y éste hilo es buen testigo de ello. Imo, ha sido un error por parte de la comunidá bitcoñera, pues con transparencia ( la ausencia de ella siempre pervierte un discurso , más aún uno colectivo y descentralizado...pero wé, como un desconocimiento calculado de BTC es una actitud constante en el evangelismo crypto , pues más de lo mismo y nada nuevo bajo el sol ) , esa muleta-truco, siempre la he visto como algo perfectamente encajable y DEFENDIBLE en pro del modelo bitcoñero contra un fiat infinito...pero el panfleteo piniculero de barniz idealista en el k se instala la narrativa liberaóra de Satoshi por parte de sus discípulos, no ha hecho sino crear confusión y desconfianza sobre ello y por tanto, limitar adeptos...y sobre todo, adopción bien formada , transparente y honesta, k es lo k consolida cualkier movimiento colectivo. Consolidación konzetual, por supuestón...k más allá de ello, la pastuki une a un Rey y a un calorro.
> 
> De cualkier modo, Tether ha sido un nuevo recurso para makillar la lavadora del fiat infinito k es Bitcoin & crypto ...y por tanto, los principales interesados en su desarrollo , cumpliendo su función tanto para blankeadores de fiat hiperinflacionario como para cryptopropietarios en un escenario k debía mostrarse necesariamente ajeno y paralelo a la coñomía oficial para unos y próspero para otros. Al contrario del tono del artículo, yo creo k el mercado crypto sobrevivirá perfectamente cuando se follen a Tether ...y en la FED, pues vía libre a papeladas vía "stable coins bendecidas" y como unas castañuelas, mirusté. Ya comenté k ,en un símil ciclista, Tether ya ha dejado a su líder "a pie de puerto"...así k a ver kién le kita lo bailáo.
> 
> ...



No te quito ni una coma.
Mis “dies”. Los metales son de larguísimo recorrido. Muy lento....pero muy seguro.
El caballo es ganador, pero no sabemos cuándo terminará la carrera. Y eso es muy jodido.
Y tu link como ha dicho @Tolagu totalmente indispensable para entender la relación cripto-fiat

Las criptos son una reformulación del dinero fiat-petróleo.
El petróleo se extrae. Se imprime barra libre de dólares sin respaldo asociados para pagarlo.
Los famosos petrodólares en asientos contables que alguien termina “debiendo”.
No se imprimen Bitcoin, se minan.
Lo que se “imprimen“ son Tethers sin respaldo, son números en un ordenador qie alguien de nuevo termina debiendo.
El modelo es análogo.

Si un sistema está abocado a la extinción el otro también.
La pregunta es cuando.

Este debate creo que procede. 
Realmente se trata de establecer una relación Fiat-Tether donde la deuda se acumula.
El oro y plata por el contrario no es contraparte. No es deuda. Es activo neto. Dinero puro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Ene 2021)

Si, por lo que sea la BTC las elites le quieren dar carrete.

El oro esta mega amarrado con el oro papel que funciona como un hipermultiplicador de los panes y los peces haciendo abundante lo escaso.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lvdo (22 Ene 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Ya sé que te lo han dicho muchas veces, pero aún así me sumo: web muy práctica, gran trabajo. Enhorabuena.





Freed87 dijo:


> Llevo un buen rato mirando tu pagina web, habia visto hace tiempo tus posts por el foro. Te ha quedado genial, mis dieces!!



Muchas gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## esseri (22 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si, por lo que sea la BTC las elites le quieren dar carrete.
> 
> El oro esta mega amarrado con el oro papel que funciona como un hipermultiplicador de los panes y los peces haciendo abundante lo escaso.
> 
> ...



A ver...sujetífo y tal...pero va, cojo el wante de barra de bar... & envido piú... 

Yo creo k lo soltarán. FreeGold. Ni patrones ni poyas : Homenaje...HOMENAJAZO...y k ni los trinkes de la clase politicucha ni las limosnas a la plebe les jodan su bien más preciado ( Ningún DINERO puede optimizar Medio de pago y Reserva de Valor A LA VEZ, son contraproducentes y se pervierten entre sí. El DINERO no es RIQUEZA ). Todo se reflejará , en términos de VALOR REAL , en el monolito más fiable e invariable. Eso busca Freegold, separar deuda de ahorro.

Cuando tengan TODO el metal en la butxaka y un tapete donde soltarle el moño a sus malabares, k en crypto es exponencial,... el respeto y el rigor sobre la Reserva de Ahorro Mundial será Religiosa.





Muttley dijo:


> No te quito ni una coma.



Tú mixma...pero no me kites ni una onza, éso sí k nones. Ni Open Thread de hilo mítiko ni gaitas, mirusté...


----------



## esseri (22 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No te quito ni una coma.
> Mis “dies”. Los metales son de larguísimo recorrido. Muy lento....pero muy seguro.
> El caballo es ganador, pero no sabemos cuándo terminará la carrera. Y eso es muy jodido.
> Y tu link como ha dicho @Tolagu totalmente indispensable para entender la relación cripto-fiat
> ...



Un par de cosas :

1- Posiblemente no sólo no sea un camino a la extinción...sino precisamente la aceptación del fiat keynesiano a perpetuidá. Un reset k en realidá sólo se folle la estética del fiat, no su fondo perverso. Hay k ver el planteamiento de las CBDC - ya tenemos la chinorri, k no se respalda más k en la "credibilidá patria" , tócate los pies... pero pinta k sean tan , y seguramente más, trileras como el papel. Muerto Tether ( recuerdo : Tercera crypto por cap en el ranking...y con el volumen diario mayor del ranking, superandom a las dos primeras juntas, Ethereum y BTC... k se dice fácil : el k flixpe con las barbaridades de precio en bitcoins o ethers...k mire KIÉN coloca su género incluso por encima de esos colosales dislates ...y haluego hablamos de revoluciones, persecuciones y otras yerbas ( por cierto, unos BTC y Ethereum , sólo esas dos chapas de entre miles, CANONIZADAS EXPRESAMENTE Y EN EXCLUSIVA HACE AÑOS por la malvada e "inkisitorial" SEC , el regulador yankee, ogro de proyectos libertarios y tal y tal... k exoneró publicamente a ambas* y sólo a ellas,* de ser "Valores" , marcando perfectamente el camino  - )...en fin , gasolina a tutiplén para el cryptocotarro, donde tapar los bujeros cometidos en las admin públicas globales, amplificar el fiat inflacionado de sus usuarios - pronto incluso por la cara vía RBU e inventos parejos - etc...

Volcar el excedente fiat k te salga del nardo a crypto es la manera de pasar pantalla sin parar la máquina k ha roto todos los récords y k para la ortodoxia económica global representaba automáticamente un Crack ineludible. Ése es el problema k resuelve Nakamoto. La manera de evitar un MadMax k ni por el forro conviene a kienes han petáo la banka como beneficiarios del efecto Cantillon del sistema fiat , k se pegan la vida padre y no desean el menor "rompe y rasga" para sus vidorrios... y k por tanto, no ocurrirá.

2- La quema de Tether en la pira , imo, no es ni por el forro la muerte financiera de Bitcoin - creo k el artículo linkado , además de fud, mira al dedo en éso - ni , por supuestón y hablando de esta gentuza, mucho menos un ejercicio regulatorio ético ni una defensa de la integridá monetaria "de consenso" ...sólo la declaración oficial de un monopolio..."y no se hable más" : Al Bicho de apetito sin fin/Agujero Negro "le damos de comer NOSOTROS"...y akí paz y después gloria.

3- Muy bien traído lo del Oil. Fofoa siempre partía de ese trío malabarístico : Dólar-Petro-Gold. Hay alguna teoría por ahí ( de ahí la sobredosis de "economía verde" k llega ) a cuenta de meter una tasa de degradación del planeta en la ecuación.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Ene 2021)

Ehhh ehhh , que estáis hablado de bitcoños coin!!

Esa noticia ya la pusieron en la sección de cristos hace días y por supuesto ya la echaron por tierra......
*fin del bitcoín?*

Buenos argumentos en este video, que ya se han comentado también.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Suele ser un poco más cara





Haiss dijo:


> Andorrano es mas caro hombre y por bastante ademas.



Más caro dicen. Pero si ahora mismo está de 2° y 3° con la onza más barata. No cobro comisión de esa tienda pero es que los palmeros de Dracma ya cantáis. Casi dos meses me tuvieron esperando con unas Britannias y todo lo que tienen es para enviar a 30 días o más... 
Cada quien que compre donde quiera, faltaría más. Pero es que faltar a la verdad, venga ya hombre.


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Más caro dicen. Pero si ahora mismo está de 2° y 3° con la onza más barata. No cobro comisión de esa tienda pero es que los palmeros de Dracma ya cantáis. Casi dos meses me tuvieron esperando con unas Britannias y todo lo que tienen es para enviar a 30 días o más...
> Cada quien que compre donde quiera, faltaría más. Pero es que faltar a la verdad, venga ya hombre.



Más de 2 meses me ha tenido a mi el andorrano sin enviar un pedido y sin ninguna explicación salvo las que me daban cuando les llamaba yo para preguntar. No vuelvo a comprar al andorrano y Dracma me parece tirando a caro


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Un par de cosas :
> 
> 1- Posiblemente no sólo no sea un camino de extinción...sino la aceptación del fiat keynesiano a perpetuidá. Un reset k en realidá sólo se folle la estética del fiat, no su fondo perverso. Hay k ver el planteamiento de las CBDC - ya tenemos la chinorri, k no se respalda más k en la "credibilidá patria" , tócate los pies... pero pinta k sean tan , seguramente más, trileras como el papel. Muerto Tether ( recuerdo : Tercera crypto por cap en el ranking...y con un volumen diario mayor k las dos primeras juntas, Ethereum y BTC... te cagas - el k flixpe con las barbaridades de precio en bitcoins o ethers...k mire KIÉN coloca su género incluso por encima de esos colosales dislates ...y haluego hablamos de revoluciones, persecuciones y otras yerbas ( por cierto, unos BTC y Ethereum , sólo esas dos chapas de entre miles, CANONIZADAS EXPRESAMENTE Y EN EXCLUSIVA HACE AÑOS por la malvada e "inkisitorial" SEC , el regulador yankee, ogro de proyectos libertarios y tal y tal...  - )...en fin gasolina a tutiplén para el cryptocotarro, donde tapar los bujeros cometidos en las admin públicas globales, amplificar el fiat inflacionado de los usuarios globales, etc...
> 
> ...




Esto lo estuve hablando yo el otro dia, yo lo resumi en que las bitcoin eran un abujero negro que se iba a chupar los ahorros de todo el que pusiera su dinero alli, los que esten espavilados podran forrarse, los mas optimistas veran como su dinero es absorvido.

Pero he visro que tiene eso potencial para sacar pasta y pasar ese dinero regalado a onzas, una pena no haber empezado antes a ver ese mundillo, algunas cosas son muy predecibles, es facil sacarte en ese mundo unas onzas al mes, de oro si........

Lo que pasa que al final acabas zumbado de tanto ver numeros, pero vaya voy aprendiendo.


----------



## aleg (23 Ene 2021)

En mi opinión el bitcoin aún está barato (27314€ por BTC hoy) ... Allá por 1600 y pico hubo en Holanda una burbuja que infló los precios de los bulbos de tulipanes (un tipo de flores) a niveles demenciales y totalmente irracionales. Dado que el fundamento real detrás del BTC es humo sin ningún respaldo en el mundo real, acabará explotando como todas las burbujas. Pero antes subirá y mucho. Luego vendrá el desplome.
_
Tulipomania (fuente: Wikipedia)
"una persona normal en los Países Bajos tenía unos ingresos medios anuales de 150 florines. "
"El récord de venta lo batió el Semper Augustus: 6000 florines por un solo bulbo, en Haarlem."_

El ratio máximo de la burbuja de los tulipanes fué de 40 salarios anuales de un trabajador medio holandés por un único bulbo de tan preciada flor.

El salario más habitual (moda) en España es de 18500€ (el salario medio es de 24000€). 40 veces el salario moda en España es la friolera de 740000€. Por tanto extrapolando lo acontecido con los tulipanes...una hipotesis podría ser que el BTC alcanzará aún cifras mucho más altas por unidad respecto del € (o dolar) ...El objetivo es que pequeños ahorradores adquieran migajas de bitcoin en operaciones que jamás podrán revertir. Y perderan todo lo invertido en BTCs.

Estoy de acuerdo con algunas opiniones leidas en este foro, el objetivo del BTC es ayudar a capturar cuantos más ahorros mejor para luego evaporarlos. Cualquier persona medianamente sensata se mantendría al margen del BTC. Aunque hay que reconocer que hay personas que haya podido ganar mucho dinero con el BTC, la inmensa mayoría lo perderá todo.


----------



## kikepm (23 Ene 2021)

aleg dijo:


> el objetivo del BTC es ayudar a capturar cuantos más ahorros mejor para luego evaporarlos



¿Y en que consistiría esta evaporación de los ahorros, en una pérdida de valor neto global, o estáis hablando de una transferencia enorme de valor?

Si es lo segundo, no veo cual es el problema. La gente que haya apostado por BTC, perderá, y todos tan contentos. Su sueño se habrá revelado incorrecto.

Si os referís a lo primero, no veo como podría ocurrir. Por ponerlo en perspectiva, sería como una deflación extrema, en el que BTC dejaría de tener valor. Para ese momento, todo el valor se habría transferido al resto de dinero, oro, plata, fiat...


Tantas metáforas sobre evaporación, agujeros negros y sumideros os impiden pensar con claridad, emho.


Lanzo el guante, por favor a ver si alguien es capaz de explicar como se produce la pérdida de valor neto, si esto es a lo que os referís, como me parece.


----------



## Manzano1 (23 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Más caro dicen. Pero si ahora mismo está de 2° y 3° con la onza más barata. No cobro comisión de esa tienda pero es que los palmeros de Dracma ya cantáis. Casi dos meses me tuvieron esperando con unas Britannias y todo lo que tienen es para enviar a 30 días o más...
> Cada quien que compre donde quiera, faltaría más. Pero es que faltar a la verdad, venga ya hombre.



Por norma general suele ser más cara, eso es así.. Pero vamos cada uno compre donde quiera.. Libertad de mercado.. Faltaría más..


----------



## Forcopula (23 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Y en que consistiría esta evaporación de los ahorros, en una pérdida de valor neto global, o estáis hablando de una transferencia enorme de valor?
> 
> Si es lo segundo, no veo cual es el problema. La gente que haya apostado por BTC, perderá, y todos tan contentos. Su sueño se habrá revelado incorrecto.
> 
> ...



Sin tener ni puta idea, y dejándolo claro desde el minuto 0, yo como lo veo (estando seguramente equivocado) es de la siguiente forma:

Sería una transferencia de valor, pero no una transferencia de valor entre particulares, sino una transferencia de valores de los particulares hacia los estados u organizaciones que en teoría serían los que estarían hinchando el precio para recoger la fruta madura.

Del mismo modo que si los Estados y los BC son capaces de crear dinero de la nada a base de imprimir, si ese dinero se les revierte podrán ser capaces de sacarlo de circulación no? Seguramente sea una pregunta tonta, pero así es como me imagino que se produciría esa evaporación o sumidero del que se habla.

Mis disculpas de nuevo por la burrada que seguramente haya dicho, ni soy economista así que si alguien puede explicarme porque esto no sería así lo agradecería.


----------



## Haiss (23 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Más caro dicen. Pero si ahora mismo está de 2° y 3° con la onza más barata. No cobro comisión de esa tienda pero es que los palmeros de Dracma ya cantáis. Casi dos meses me tuvieron esperando con unas Britannias y todo lo que tienen es para enviar a 30 días o más...
> Cada quien que compre donde quiera, faltaría más. Pero es que faltar a la verdad, venga ya hombre.



Relajese amigo, no soy fanboy de ninguna tienda, compro donde es mas barato y punto. Justo ahora andorrano tiene los mejores precios, llevo sin mirarlos un tiempo, hace 2 semanas la onza valia casi 1€ mas que las otras 2 tiendas. Asi que no se ponga tan suspicaz.


----------



## kikepm (23 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Sin tener ni puta idea, y dejándolo claro desde el minuto 0, yo como lo veo (estando seguramente equivocado) es de la siguiente forma:
> 
> Sería una transferencia de valor, pero no una transferencia de valor entre particulares, sino una transferencia de valores de los particulares hacia los estados u organizaciones que en teoría serían los que estarían hinchando el precio para recoger la fruta madura.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, la aparición de BTC supuso una transferencia de valor de los tenedores de fiat hacia los primeros. Como quiera que el valor total de los activos monetarios fiat es varios órdenes de magnitud superior a la capitalización de BTC, esta transferencia no ha supuesto nada trágico para el sistema, y su valor es casi totalmente simbólico, al menos por el momento.

La desaparición de BTC supondría una transferencia en el sentido contrario. Esta es la forma correcta de verlo, a mi modo de ver.

En todos estos procesos, por supuesto, se producen transferencias netas de valor entre diferentes actores. Que sean los institucionales quienes terminen ganando en ese juego es algo que tampoco termino de ver. Para que se produzca una transferencia neta en el escenario planteado, de pérdida de valor de BTC, el institucional debe comprar BTC primero, a un precio, y vender antes del colapso, a un precio superior.

Y dado que los primeros tenedores de BTC fueron individuos con un sesgo ideológico anarquista de mercado, más bien diría que la transferencia se ha venido produciendo de institucionales y gente común hacia ellos. Los institucionales están entrando ahora, tímidamente, poco a poco.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Ene 2021)

Esta saliendo un debate interesante y con buenas aportaciones.

Doy mi opinion.

1. Lo primero, las Criptos han venido para quedarse. Van a ser la consecuencia lógica de la virtualizacion de la economia, la desaparicion del dinero papel (a la vuelta de la esquina).

2 .De las Criptos la mayor parte (de miles y miles) acabarán valiendo cero. Pero al menos BTC y ETH creo que quedarán. Han sido bendicidas por la SEC americana y cada vez es mas evidente que la élite esta detrás de ella y apoyándolas.

Para los mas legos, son cosas distintas:

El Btc no sirve para nada, es lento, no tendria una alta capacidad de procesar pagos y su minado cuesta cada vez mas energéticamente. Sus virtudes es que es escaso y (de momento) infasificable por lo que se dice que sería el equivalente al oro virtual.

El Eth es otro rollo. Si el Btc dicen que es el equivalente al oro, el ETH dicen que es el equivalente al petroleo virtual. La materia prima con la que van a operar millones de contratos inteligentes y en especial las DEFi (finanzas descentralizadad) que van a sustituir a los bancos. Ya funcionan bien y con buenos intereses para el prestador. De momento para pedir prestado hace falta dejar en aval otras criptos pero no descarto que en el futuro se pueda tokenizar una vivienda y dejes en garantia el token de tu vivienda, de tal forma que si no devuelves el préstamo te quedas sin vivienda... Y todo ello directamente sin notarios ni intermediarios, solo con contratos inteligentes basados en Ethereum. El mundo esta cambiando, y el cambio esta aquí.

3. Otra cosa es el precio. Como digo no creo que ni BTC ni ETH desaparezcan, otra cosa es cuanto van a valer. La respuesta es, creo, lo que quieran que valgan las élites. Es tan sencillo como hacer un mercado de cryptos papel para manipular el precio a su antojo, como hacen en el oro. En cualquier caso lo que sí que creo es que en algún momento los precios se estabilizarán perdiendo volatilidad. Ya veremos en ese momento como queda el precio del tulipán. Vease punto 5

4.- Al final del proceso en que estamos inmersos la reserva de valor seguirá siendo el oro. La prueba es que los BC no están vendiendo oro para comprar cryptos, antes bien están comprando oro para,quizas justificar sus CBDC. Y cual va ser la relación de las CBDC con ETH y BTC? Ahi está la madre del cordero.

5.- Cuando las CBDC se emitan y haya vasos comunicantes entre estas, y BTC y ETH, los BC ya se buscarán la vida para que el valor de las cryptos esté controlado. Es decir, igualarán por abajo como buenos keynesianos comunistoides que son. Darán valor a su fiat CBDC degradando Btc y ETH.

Ahora es justo al revés, el subidón crypto esta dando consolidando el lanzamiento de las CDBC pero cuando entren en competencia con las cryptos será otra cosa.

Y a mi ver será en ese momento, cuando empiecen esos rifirrafes, en el que el oro brillará con luz propia. No desespereis que queda poco


6.- Al final de todo el proceso todo quedará mas o menos igual

Un fiat infinito en forma de CBDC

Una reserva de valor duro que será el oro físico. Ya veremos si el BTC comparte parte del reinado. Tambien pudiera ser que culminado el proceso lo liquidaran ( un virus que falsifica el BTC por ejemplo). Sería una buena forma de "revalorizar" las CBDC que cuentan con el aval estatal

Una nueva materia prima del nuevo mundo verde y virtual: ETH. Que fluctuará como cualquier materia prima.

Yo personalmente iré cargando mientas el oro este barato, alguna onza y tambien algún ETH lógicamente en mucha menor proporción.


----------



## Tichy (23 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Esta saliendo un debate interesante y con buenas aportaciones.
> 
> Doy mi opinion.
> 
> ...



Es un razonamiento coherente y se agradece la claridad en la exposición. No obstante, hay demasiados puntos intermedios cuya comprensión profunda se me escapa (y supongo que no soy el único). 
Por tanto, como mi afición por los casinos y similares es limitada, seguiré lejos de ese mundillo de momento. Igual que en el 2012 cuando el bitcoin andaba por los 100$ y por primera vez me enteré de su existencia, pero como no lo entendía completamente, no me acerqué.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Es un razonamiento coherente y se agradece la claridad en la exposición. No obstante, hay demasiados puntos intermedios cuya comprensión profunda se me escapa (y supongo que no soy el único).
> Por tanto, como mi afición por los casinos y similares es limitada, seguiré lejos de ese mundillo de momento. Igual que en el 2012 cuando el bitcoin andaba por los 100$ y por primera vez me enteré de su existencia, pero como no lo entendía completamente, no me acerqué.



Por supuesto. Se poco de oro y mucho menos de criptos. Ponedlo en cuarentena y que ningún novato lo tome como consejo de inversión.
Simplemente lanzo la ideas que se me ocurren para que los foreros pesados las valoren y diseccionen.


----------



## Piel de Luna (23 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ya te digo. Ni lo mío.
> Yo he tenido que deshacer cortos. Mi pacoanálisis de la llegada de Biden no ha salido como pensaba. Así que, fuera con rasguño. La bola de cristal es complicada, aparte de la dirección tiene que acertar la cantidad y sobre todo el tiempo.



Nadie soy yo para aconsejar, pero te dire que operar a favor de la tendencia da un 75% mas de traders positivos que en contra de ella.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ene 2021)

Sobre los puntos que se comentan, resumo como lo veo yo.
En este momento no está claro quién lo creó ni con qué objetivo, como para aventurar que fue éste o aquel para drenar dinero, etc.

Yo pienso que fue creado para buscar una alternativa descentralizada que permitiera estar fuera del control y rapiña. Otra cosa es cómo luego evoluciona y acaba.

También pienso que no tiene ningún valor especial y único como por ejemplo el oro (que es el espejo en el que siempre se ha mirado, pero con demasiada vanidad, fe y fantasía).
Y por ello, es cuestión de tiempo que acabe ajustando su cotización a su valor real.
Que no será 40 salarios (eso no tiene ningún argumento, más allá de una curiosidad en los datos al comparar con su tatarabuelo holandés).
Su valor real será aquel que surja de la oferta y demanda que resulte después de la desbandada. Una vez que mucha gente salga y otros pierdan mucho, quedará para aquellos interesados en mover dinero de forma no oficial (llegado el caso de que eso siguiera siendo posible), aquellos que lo quieran tener en ese "sistema", con sus riesgos y beneficios (los que sean).

Creo que será residual y no tendrá nada que ver con lo que ahora es.

La reserva de valor genuina seguirá siendo el oro, al que entrará más "dinero", al verse que no tiene alternativa (como reserva).

Otra cosa es la tecnología y cómo acabe empleándose de forma oficial.

Y también está por ver como es sustituido el sistema oficial después del colapso que acabará ocurriendo dado que la maquinita ya va sin freno ni tapujos hacia el río.


----------



## aleg (23 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Y en que consistiría esta evaporación de los ahorros, en una pérdida de valor neto global, o estáis hablando de una transferencia enorme de valor?
> 
> Si es lo segundo, no veo cual es el problema. La gente que haya apostado por BTC, perderá, y todos tan contentos. Su sueño se habrá revelado incorrecto.
> 
> ...



Evaporación referida a súbito descenso del valor del BTC hasta un valor residual desde sus máximo. Cuando empiece el proceso, ya no será posible desinvertir. Las operaciones y probablemente la propia cotización del BTC se suspenderá unos dias. Mientras cundirá el pańico y nadie querrá comprar BTC, pero todos los poseedores de los mismos querrán vender. Vamos nada nuevo, lo que ha sucedido en muchas burbujas.

Partamos de una premisa: El BTC no tiene ningún respaldo en el mundo real. El precio sube por expectativa de futuras subidas y por especulación. Por tanto su futuro no puede ser bueno. 



Evolución precio tulipanes


----------



## Tolagu (23 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Nadie soy yo para aconsejar, pero te dire que operar a favor de la tendencia da un 75% mas de traders positivos que en contra de ella.



Lo se, lo se. Lo que ocurre es que veo cosas "raritas" en la plata. Y no creas, que a medio/largo lo tengo claro. Pero me da que vamos a ver un toque abajo antes de iniciar subida consistente. Lo de esta semana han sido unos rasguñitos por no analizar correctamente el efecto Biden.

De cualquier manera, los consejos, cuando son de buena fe, los acepto siempre.


----------



## Momo L (23 Ene 2021)

Pero igual que crearon el dinero de la nada con la deuda, con el bitcoin también podría destruirlo de un plumazo no?. Así se resolvería un poco lo de eliminar dinero del sistema. Aunque por lo que leo aquí lo del bitcoin es una cantidad ínfima respecto a lo que se creó. Y si crean algo parecido pero a gran escala para quitar dinero del sistema? Es una locura lo que pienso?... Yo no tengo ni idea.


----------



## kikepm (23 Ene 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Evaporación referida a súbito descenso del valor del BTC hasta un valor residual desde sus máximo. Cuando empiece el proceso, ya no será posible desinvertir. Las operaciones y probablemente la propia cotización del BTC se suspenderá unos dias. Mientras cundirá el pańico y nadie querrá comprar BTC, pero todos los poseedores de los mismos querrán vender. Vamos nada nuevo, lo que ha sucedido en muchas burbujas.



Lo que describes no es evaporación, sino una simple transferencia de valor.

Yo creo que este punto de vista parte de una concepción keynesiana, mercantilista, de lo que es el valor.

Las propiedades monetarias del dinero le confieren la capacidad de almacenar valor. Pero ello es solo en virtud de ser medio de cambio.

El dinero no es un bien económico con valor, fuera de este contexto de medio de cambio.


Lo que significa que si todo el dinero del mundo desapareciera en un instante, todo el oro, la plata, todos los billetes y monedas, todos los depósitos, todos los BTCs, simplemente ello no implicaría la desaparición del valor colectivo dada por los bienes y servicios que se producen.

De la misma manera, el colapso de BTC no supondría nada más, y nada menos, que una importante transferencia de valor de los tenedores de BTC hacia los útlimos vendedores de BTC. Por ejemplo, en el caso de un holder de muy largo plazo que hubiera minado BTC en 2009 sin venderlo hasta el colapso final, simplemente su situación financiera no se habría modificado en modo alguno.

Creo que muchos sufrís de la enfermedad keynesiana sobre la naturaleza del valor, y pensais que este puede ser creado o destruido modificando las propiedades básicas del dinero. Nada más lejos de la verdad.


----------



## Manzano1 (23 Ene 2021)

Dejo este artículo por aquí, que está el hilo parado. 
La segunda jornada del Remote Roundup analiza los mercados financieros y de Materias Primas


----------



## esseri (24 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Dejo este artículo por aquí, que está el hilo parado.
> La segunda jornada del Remote Roundup analiza los mercados financieros y de Materias Primas



Wena info. Enseñando la patita. Por cierto, se cruza con un punto de una reciente conversa con Mutley a cuenta del petróleo y sus compañeros de cama monetarios.

Más allá de intereses comerciales , k por supuesto existirán, Kaplan, Neumeyer y los grandes monstruos de la minería de MPs aluden continuamente a las jurisdicciones en las k el personal ahorra metales bajo la tierra ( acciones mineras )...y su "talante colaborador". K si al riesgo de contraparte le unes los timmings de la lechera...pues ..."Oro parece...pero plátano es" , mirusté. La sartén por el mango y el "donde dije digo..." es un riesgo más k evidente cuando florece la pastuki y , firmada o no , da la casualidá de k está en tu bolso. Todo un dilema.

Cómo puede la élite del primer mundo garantizar un Bretton Woods 2 más k cacareado ...donde abrazar abiertamente el reconocimiento a la Riqueza Real en los metales & materias primas no sea descabellado ...sin tener k andar matando niggas respondones encaprichados con sus onzas legítimas ?

Pues gravando a los muertos de jambre sus privilegiados subsuelos como "patrimonio planetario"...y al bote - de reparto compadre, por supuestón - . El nombre flowerpower del chiringo en defensa del planeta , la fraternal especie y el arcoiris del horizonte... ya si éso lo iremos ingenieando sobre la marcha , mirusté...

Ahí ya , 4 tweets de la Greta majareta...y daikiris pa´la peña y olé. K tól mundo é weno.

Por cierto...el artículo ya pinta un sistema financiero emitiendo pasaportes de "minero colaboraór con el olor del viento a Heno de Pravia" ( léase, "minero k pasa por caja" ) para sus apoyos de capital y éso...como los del kolonavilus pa´controlar plebeyos en pasos fronterizos k podrían acabar en mudanza fiscal , vamos...Tampoco cuesta recordar a la LBMA trinando porke los saudís & Co sean más rigurosos en sus "oros éticos" ( mientras éstos se descojonan y abren mercados de MPs )...k al parecer, sólo el pulcro monopolio metalero Occidental , de cuya integridá todos tenemos constancia , está en condiciones de salvaguardar y tal...

En fin...estos findes ociosos favorecen la conspiranoia, vive diox...menos mal k no curro,porke ya me volvía loka...


----------



## Basster (24 Ene 2021)

Tengo pensado ir comprando lingotes o monedas de 1oz cuando los precios sean razonables. Entiendo que la operación es bastante sencilla, comprar piezas consideradas oro de inversión exentas de IVA en un lugar confiable. En mi caso no se si lingotes o monedas, voy a largo, no sé que me conviene más. Veo que en los catálogos de los proveedores hay piezas con certificado, otras no. 

No me lio, tengo tres dudas.

¿Monedas o lingotes?
¿Es importante el certificado?
¿Se notifica la compra, la venta u ambas a hacendado?


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (24 Ene 2021)

Basster dijo:


> ¿Monedas o lingotes?
> ¿Es importante el certificado?
> ¿Se notifica la compra, la venta u ambas a hacendado?



Como buen pompero ya te respondo yo si te parece y que los entendidos me corrijan.
- ¿Monedas o lingotes?
Monedas: creo que solo tienes que fijarte un poco en el mercado y comparar el número de monedas que se venden respecto al número de lingotes (aunque en realidad yo no sé lo que se vende en la trastienda). Las monedas son más fáciles de comprobar su atenticidad ya que tienen unas dimensiones y peso que las identifica rápidamente, aunque eso no quiere decir que no haya falsificaciones muy logradas. Hay un rango amplio desde la colección a la inversión.
Lingotes: pues depende de gustos, aunque a mi me parece una inversión más "institucionalizada", más "bankerizada", para gente que mueve viruta de verdá.

- ¿Es importante el certificado?
Es importante la factura, por la pregunta que haces más abajo.
Por certificado, si te refieres a los tipo LBMA o semejantes (entiendo que hablas de lingotes) pues cuanto más autenticidad confiera, mejor. El problema lo tienes si lo quieres sacar del blister, para hacer una prueba por ejemplo, o simplemente porque lo quieres tocar.
Si por certificado te refieres a los NGC, PCGS, ANACS, etc más bien para gradación que para certificación, en el mercado Español actualmente apenas le añade valor, otra cosa es si luego lo vas a vender en usa por ejemplo, donde si le dan importancia.

- ¿Se notifica la compra, la venta u ambas a hacendado? 
Se notifica la venta o la gancia sobre la misma (de ahí la importancia entre otras cosas de la factura). También depende de qué cantidades, si te van a ingresar el dinero en cuenta, o la venta va a ser entre particulares (ya sabes, cash sano).

Creo que han puesto varios enlaces de la aeat respecto a cómo tributa y si no supongo que lo puedes encontrar en red, o llamando directamente.
De todas formas te dejo enlace a una primera búsqueda. Es de 2019 por lo que puede haber cambiado, pero no creo que mucho y como dices que vas para largo...

El oro de inversión en la declaración de la Renta



Tichy dijo:


> Por tanto, como mi afición por los casinos y similares es limitada, seguiré lejos de ese mundillo de momento. Igual que en el 2012 cuando el bitcoin andaba por los 100$ y por primera vez me enteré de su existencia, pero como no lo entendía completamente, no me acerqué.



Hola Tichy, aprovecho tu mensaje símplemente para poner un poco en perspectiva el tema del BTC allá por 2012.

Por esas fechas hubo un período bastante largo (al menos para mi) en que estuvo rondando los 4$. Durante ese tiempo pocos eran los que se planteaban comprar y bastantes los que se planteaban/mos minar aunque los equipos no fueran muy potentes. Yo me lo plantee más bien por curiosidad y algún otro tema que no viene a cuento, pero al final la vagancia....recuerdo cuando se puso a 30$, el primer hilo de muyuu el del trenecito cuando iba directo a los 100$ y todo por aquel entonces era contar las supuestas ventajas de bitcoin pero desde un punto de vista entre romántico e idealista: que si estaba descentralizado, que nadie podía controlar su emisión, que a diferencia del fiat no se podía crear de la nada imprimiéndolo, que los que se metían ahí eran una especie de antisistema cuyo último fin sería especular, bla, bla, bla.
Compraban mandarinas, jamones, las agencias de viaje les aceptaban sus bitcoins, y alguno hasta había ganado lo suficiente para comprarse una casa en Taiwan. Todo eso sin pasar por el fisco, porque era un sistema descentralizado, sin control de los gobiernos, etc. Ahora resulta que si hay que pasar por el fisco, que pronto se acabó el idealismo antisistema y se empezó a hablar de especulación, se dejo de lado todo el ideario y solo se hablaba de lo que subia y de que si hace un mes tenía 100, ahora ha subido a 1000 (te jodes).

Se empezaron a encontrar primos (números) a toda velocidad y de los 21 millones, que se estimaba un montón de años hasta que se encontraran-minaran, ya vamos por el 85%.

Algunos creen que los primeros que se metieron en esto han aguantado hasta vender en 30.000.... algunos creen que los que no nos metimos en esto, nos estamos tirando de los pelos (como he leído por aquí)....yo desde luego que no, ni tampoco creo que hubiera aguantado sin vender a más de 1000 euros/BTC.

Y ahora es cuando vuelvo a leer lo del valor del BTC...¿que valor? El de encontrar dos primos (números) o un puñado de mirlos blancos a quien colocárselo.Humo!!!

Me podría extender muuucho más sobre el tema, pero no viene al caso. Un saludo.


----------



## timi (24 Ene 2021)

buenos días
Días atrás , alguien dejo un video de este canal y lo he mirado un poco saltado algunos de los que tiene colgados

dejo este


----------



## aleg (24 Ene 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo que describes no es evaporación, sino una simple transferencia de valor.
> 
> Yo creo que este punto de vista parte de una concepción keynesiana, mercantilista, de lo que es el valor.
> 
> ...



Bueno, para el que entre ahora sin mucho conocimiento, y con expectativas de ganar mucho dinero, porque está subiendo y subirá mucho más...y luego .... pierda sus ahorros, verá como se le han evaporado. Obviamente los últimos en vender "caro" ganarán tanto más en cuanto más barato compraron.
Yo no creo que el BTC pueda equipararse a ninguna moneda de curso legal y oficial (Euro, dolar...etc). 
El BTC no lo es, aunque es cierto que en algunas circunstancias se admite como medio de pago (pero no es un medio de pago legal para todas las transacciones en un pais). Además si las monedas oficiales no están al margen de ataques especulativos, imaginate el BTC. 

Hay gente que habla de BTC como del dinero del futuro...imaginando un mundo donde nos libremos del control del gobierno...etc...etc...etc... y no es más que la siguiente trampa legal para cazar incautos y desplumarlos. 

Simplemente han lanzado la caña para pescar incautos y estan dando cuerda (subida imparable del BTC)... a la vez que mucha publicidad (asi se atrae a más incautos).....y cuando los que controlan el "negocio" lo consideren oportuno se producirá la debacle. Y los incautos lo perderan todos y sus ahorros se evaporarán. Cierto es que irán a parar a los bolsillos de los que están tramando la siguiente estafa. Antes hubo la de los sellos, Leasing (Grand Tibidao) preferentes, zulos ...etc. Ahora será con BTC y sus primos.

¿Si fuese tan fácil y rentable el asunto de entrar al BTC, le darian tanto bombo y publicidad? Obviamente no. Por tanto el negocio está en que ahora entren pardillos para luego desplumarlos.

Pero bueno, como el tiempo da y quita razones, aqui estaremos para verlo.


----------



## Momo L (24 Ene 2021)

Basster dijo:


> Tengo pensado ir comprando lingotes o monedas de 1oz cuando los precios sean razonables. Entiendo que la operación es bastante sencilla, comprar piezas consideradas oro de inversión exentas de IVA en un lugar confiable. En mi caso no se si lingotes o monedas, voy a largo, no sé que me conviene más. Veo que en los catálogos de los proveedores hay piezas con certificado, otras no.
> 
> No me lio, tengo tres dudas.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy como tú, por lo que aprendí del foro es mejor monedas.
Lo que sí, lo de los precios razonables no sé cuando los volveremos a ver o si los veremos.


----------



## Basster (24 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo estoy como tú, por lo que aprendí del foro es mejor monedas.
> Lo que sí, lo de los precios razonables no sé cuando los volveremos a ver o si los veremos.



Esperemos ver una ventana de entrada en los próximos 2 años. Mi estrategia es basicamente meter la liquidez en los valores con mejor precio, ya sea oro, índices o incluso inmobiliario. Con el oro quiero simplemente ir comprando onzas cuando tenga una liquidez X parada y no vea mejores oportunidades. Siempre cuidando no revasar un 10-15% de mi cartera.

Voy a leer más sobre monedas para saber bien lo que compro. Muchas gracias.



Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Como buen pompero ya te respondo yo si te parece y que los entendidos me corrijan.
> - ¿Monedas o lingotes?
> Monedas: creo que solo tienes que fijarte un poco en el mercado y comparar el número de monedas que se venden respecto al número de lingotes (aunque en realidad yo no sé lo que se vende en la trastienda). Las monedas son más fáciles de comprobar su atenticidad ya que tienen unas dimensiones y peso que las identifica rápidamente, aunque eso no quiere decir que no haya falsificaciones muy logradas. Hay un rango amplio desde la colección a la inversión.
> Lingotes: pues depende de gustos, aunque a mi me parece una inversión más "institucionalizada", más "bankerizada", para gente que mueve viruta de verdá.
> ...



Gracias por tomarte el tiempo para responderme con tanto detalle, me has ayudado mucho. Es un mundo donde parto de 0 y necesito tener un mínimo de conocimiento para operar con seguridad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Just (24 Ene 2021)

Video entrevista en Rankia realizada por Unai a Martin Armstrong. Aún no la he visto pero promete.


----------



## Muttley (24 Ene 2021)

Basster dijo:


> Con el oro quiero simplemente ir comprando onzas cuando tenga una liquidez X parada y no vea mejores oportunidades. Siempre cuidando no revasar un 10-15% de mi cartera.
> 
> Voy a leer más sobre monedas para saber bien lo que compro. Muchas gracias.
> 
> ...



Para monedas de oro, tal vez te resulte util esta guia descripción de los tipos existentes.
No están todas pero sí que están la grandísima mayoría de tipos de monedas de oro y sus monedas más representativas.

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Un recordatorio de los módulos de oro que generalmente están disponibles, tamaño ascendente:

Todas las antiguas aleadas, en pureza 0,9 o 0,917. Pues estuvieron diseñadas para circular, las nuevas salvo quizá el krugerrand y ASE, son oro puro.

-1/10 oz. Aprox 3grs de oro puro. En este módulo tenemos las monedas modernas que tienen onzas como unidas (ASE, maple, lunares), además otras antiguas europeas como los 40 reales isabelinos, 10 francos oro.
En mano, muy pequeñitas y proporcionalmente más caras que módulos superiores, su principal ventaja es que no hace falta muchos recursos para hacerse con una y empezar.

-Medio soberano. Módulo relativamente infrecuente de unos 4grs de oro. Además del medio soberano podríamos considerar también los 5 rublos de oro.

- Las de “20“. Aprox unos 6 grs de oro puro. La Union Monetaria Latina en el sXIX los consideró como un estándar entre muchos de los países (6,45 de pureza 0,900). Hay 20 liras, pesetas, francos (gallos, napoleones), francos suizos (Vreneli). En esta categoría podemos incluir también los 80 reales isabelinos.
Estas monedas ya empiezan a tener un tamaño majo en mano para disfrutar un poquito del brillo y del diseño. Caciques venezolanos en 6grs a 0,900.

-8grs, en el entorno. Ojo que cada moneda tiene un peso y una ley similar, pero con variaciones. Soberanos, 25 pesetas Alfonsinas de oro, 100 reales y 10 escudos Isabelinos, 20 marcos prusia (ojo que no pertenecieron a la UML y puede confundirse con las del punto anterior), los 5$ Indian head y Liberty americanas, los chervonet rusos (10 rublos). En este módulo se recomienda no dar por sentado nada y verificar peso en cada moneda, no hay dos iguales ni un estándar.

-Media onza o alrededores (15-15,55grs)Tenemos los 10$ Indian head y Liberty (preciosa la primera con diseño st gauden), las medias onzas de series modernas (ASEs, maples, lunares, pandas), las medias onzas conmemorativas (olímpicas rusas). 20 pesos centenario calendario azteca. Ya de un tamaño más importante para ver detalles, colores. También de un precio más importante Obviamente.

-Onza. 31,1grs de oro puro, tamaño “comercial”. en estos entornos hay otras que no llegan a ese peso al ser módulos ”antiguos” desligados de la onza Troy, estas son 100 pesetas de oro españolas, 100 francos, 20$ St Gaudens, los 8 escudos españoles clásicos (estos con un poco menos contenido en oro, la onza “española, que cambió de ley a lo largo de la historia
llegando a los 28grs) pero todos en el entorno de los 30 grs de oro puro. El más famoso y reconocido es el krugerrand. Los pandas de oro desde el año 2016 eliminaron la unidad onza y se centraron en el gramo. Ahora los pandas de oro se emiten de 30 grs. Mucho ojo al comprar estas monedas hay que tener muy claro la fecha si son de antes (1 oz) o de ahora (30 grs). Se puede disfrutar mucho de cualquiera de ellas en mano.
Como preferencia personal en cuanto a belleza, las que tienen mayor diámetro y menos grosor son las más llamativas. Las de 38mm o mayores me gustan 8 escudos, 1 oz lunar.

-Mayores de una onza: la más clásicas y reconocidas son los 50 pesos centenario con 37,5 grs de oro puro. Luego hay otras como los 100 soles peruanos. Impresionan en mano. Pero su precio, casi siempre al spot, es elevado para decidirse a comprar “de una vez”.

Si hay dudas, comprobad antes de comprar el peso y la ley.
Un buen portal para hacerlo es numista donde se incluye el precio de la moneda al spot de ese mismo momento así como la “escasez” relativa en cuanto al número de socios de Numista que declaran tenerla, esto no quiere decir que a mas escasez....más valor. Depende mucho, de la época y del tipo.
Si que valores por debajo de 80, aproximan el precio a spot, el contrario como hemos dicho no es necesariamente cierto.

Ejemplo.
20 Pesos, Mexico


----------



## FranMen (24 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Más caro dicen. Pero si ahora mismo está de 2° y 3° con la onza más barata. No cobro comisión de esa tienda pero es que los palmeros de Dracma ya cantáis. Casi dos meses me tuvieron esperando con unas Britannias y todo lo que tienen es para enviar a 30 días o más...
> Cada quien que compre donde quiera, faltaría más. Pero es que faltar a la verdad, venga ya hombre.



Ojito con los años variados, en todas las tiendas pero especialmente en andorrano (le compra a españoles y ya sabéis lo cuidadosos que somos) suelen estar deterioradas, por un poco más mejor nuevas salvo que las puedas ver y tocar. 
Estas comparando cosas distintas


----------



## timi (24 Ene 2021)

Just dijo:


> Video entrevista en Rankia realizada por Unai a Martin Armstrong. Aún no la he visto pero promete.



Muy interesante , como no con las dos personas que hablan.
Los últimos 10 minutos hablan un poco del oro. Resumo un poco esa parte , largamente comentada ya por aquí
Los mp's se tienen a mano , si están depositados en algún sitio que no controlemos al 100% , es como si no lo tuviéramos , por lo tanto esta expuesto a futuras confiscaciones.
Lo mas seguro es que en el futuro cercano no sea posible viajar con oro fácilmente , será confiscado si no puedes justificar su procedencia. Son conscientes del poder real de los mp's y aunque no cree que vayan puerta por puerta a confiscarlo , harán todo lo posible para limitar su movimiento.
El precio comenta que 2021 y 22 aumentara pero de forma controlada , para seguramente explotar sobre 2024 a 3000 - 5000 trolares

Comenta sobre el virus , que es como no, la excusa para implementar el green new deal

y esto ya es opinión personal ,, el green new deal implica la necesidad de una monstruosa cantidad de plata en los próximos años , y todos sabemos lo que pasa cuando sube fuertemente la demanda de algo y tiene una oferta limitada.

Vale la pena escucharlo todo , con el traductor activado se sigue bien

saludos


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (24 Ene 2021)

Alguien sabe por qué es tan complicado encontrar Liberty en el foro de compraventa?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (24 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Porque para muchos es la reina bullion de la plata.



No debería ser por eso más frecuente encontrarla?


----------



## estupeharto (24 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Un resumen para los profanos de Shakespeare?



Una frase para tener en cuenta
Tiene una amiga en Estonia que vivió bajo la dictadura de Stalin y dice que tenían más libertad con Stalin que la que tienen hoy en día.

Lo cual ya venimos advirtiendo desde hace tiempo. 
Muchas buenas palabras y etiquetas a los que piensan y discuten el comunismo encubierto (Gramsci style) que se está imponiendo en todo el mundo.
Pero siguen machacando y acaparando todo.


----------



## FranMen (25 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Dinero malo retira al dinero duro. Plata "mala" retira plata "buena"*
> *La plata es plata.



Vuelvo al comentario de antes, una moneda nueva y reluciente se va a vender antes que una sobada (salvo que tenga valor numismatico) Mejor comprar la moneda del año en curso que second choice


----------



## timi (26 Ene 2021)

buenos días
alguien sabe donde encontrar este Custom Valuations Index que habla el articulo?

Analysis: Precious Metals Will Decline Before Their Next Attempt To Rally

gracias


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Ene 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Las monedas son más fáciles de comprobar su atenticidad ya que tienen unas dimensiones y peso que las identifica rápidamente, aunque eso no quiere decir que no haya falsificaciones muy logradas



Ayer me dijo un joyero numismático, que estaban viendo últimamente Krugerrand tan bien falsificados, que si no eras experto, te los colaban. Y que a las monedas, también les metían tungsteno.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Avise hace mas de año y medio (con mi anterior nick) de esas falsificaciones, de su calidad, de que era posible relleno de tugsteno en monedas y que ivan a mas.
> Resultado, ni puto caso.
> Por suerte, yo estoy bien cubierto.




Con esto y esto, ya pueden hacerlas perfectas que da igual, solo picarán los ignorantes faltos de curiosidad.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Ene 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Con esto y esto, ya pueden hacerlas perfectas que da igual, solo picarán los ignorantes faltos de curiosidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 555228
> 
> ...



De lo que se deriva, que sería complicado en estos tiempos, usar oro y plata como moneda, a no ser de ir provistos con el cacharro que indicas. Qué precio tiene?


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> De lo que se deriva, que sería complicado en estos tiempos, usar oro y plata como moneda, a no ser de ir provistos con el cacharro que indicas. Qué precio tiene?



Mucho menos que la mayoría de los móviles.

Si te vas a dedicar a manejar moneditas valiosas, es una herramienta imprescindible, tal y como lo sería un nivel o una plomada para un albañil.


----------



## Momo L (26 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Avise hace mas de año y medio (con mi anterior nick) de esas falsificaciones, de su calidad, de que era posible relleno de tugsteno en monedas y que ivan a mas.
> Resultado, ni puto caso.
> Por suerte, yo estoy bien cubierto.



Entiendo que en las tiendas "oficiales" no te la cuelan o también podrìa ser?


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Ene 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Entiendo que en las tiendas "oficiales" no te la cuelan o también podrìa ser?



Seguro que cada uno de nosotros conocemos algún caso de un conocido que se folló a su cuñada...

Pues esto de los metales es todavía peor, yo no me fiaría de nadie.

Todo se comprueba, como se hace en los bancos cuando llevas billetes, se comprueban en la maquinita.

De hecho, se han dado casos en los que el propio banco ha entregado billetes falsos.


----------



## lvdo (26 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Avise hace mas de año y medio (con mi anterior nick) de esas falsificaciones, de su calidad, de que era posible relleno de tugsteno en monedas y que ivan a mas.
> Resultado, ni puto caso.
> Por suerte, yo estoy bien cubierto.





Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ayer me dijo un joyero numismático, que estaban viendo últimamente Krugerrand tan bien falsificados, que si no eras experto, te los colaban. Y que a las monedas, también les metían tungsteno.




Con un ping test el tungsteno canta, basta con golpear la moneda, si emite un sonido seco es falsa.


----------



## Tichy (26 Ene 2021)

Fabricar una moneda de tungsteno, chaparla en oro y que no "cante" a los ojos (y oídos) de un aficionado (ni siquiera un experto) estoy convencido de que no es sencillo ni barato. 

Por ello, podría ser, no lo dudo, que alguien se dedicara a falsificar krugerrands con esa técnica. Pero, ¿napoleones o Alfonsinas de tungsteno? Eso sí que lo dudo mucho. Otro argumento pues, aparte de la discreción, a favor de este tipo de monedas tal y como algunos hemos repetido ya unas cuantas (docenas de) veces.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> De lo que se deriva, que sería complicado en estos tiempos, usar oro y plata como moneda, a no ser de ir provistos con el cacharro que indicas. Qué precio tiene?



Con darle un golpecito a la moneda es mas que suficiente.

El tusteno suena Tok.

El oro suena piiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnng.

Eso es infalsificable.

Creo que el andorrano tenia un buen video, a ver si lo encuentro

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso es lo que siempre hemos comentado y dado por bueno, que el tungsteno suena "tok" (yo por lo menos no lo he comprobado personalmente)
> Pero el compañero @*Fukuoka San *ha comentado esa información, estaría bien ampliarla.
> 
> @*paraisofiscal *Yo tengo este *medidor de ultrasonidos* y con las monedas no daba la velocidad esperada. ¿A ti te marca ok?



Hay que cogerle el truquillo*, de todas formas su uso es a partir de piezas con 2,5mm de grosor, ideal para onzas, centenarios y lingotes que pueden albergar sorpresa en su contenido.

Para las piezas pequeñas (más difícil de falsificar, por el detalle que tienen y la dureza del Tungsteno) basta con hacerle la prueba de peso específico y medir con pie de rey + báscula Tanita o similar.

Quizás haya algún dispositivo en el mercado con mayor rango de medida, que admita grosores menores.

*.- También el hecho de disponer de piezas idénticas con diferentes orígenes ayuda a consolidar unos parámetros fiables a la hora de medir aleaciones tipo Kruger, centenarios y 100 soles, etc...


----------



## Orooo (26 Ene 2021)

Mirad el sonido


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ene 2021)

Este sistema no lo conocia



Y en este otro vidro leed las respuesta del Andorrano en comentarios. En una explica los diferentes sonidos del oro y el tugsteno.

Y que ademad el oro repele a un iman (lo que explican en el hormiguero) y el tugsteno lo atrae


----------



## timi (27 Ene 2021)

*EL ÉPICO MERCADO DEL ORO SEGUIRÁ LA BURBUJA ÉPICA DEL MERCADO DE VALORES*



La mayoría de los inversores están más interesados en enriquecerse que en preservar la riqueza. Por eso nunca saldrán del mercado de valores. Dado que el Dow se ha multiplicado por 39 en los últimos 50 años, esta ha sido la estrategia correcta. ¡Solo desde 2009, el Dow se ha multiplicado por 5! ¡Tan claramente una posición de ganar-ganar!
Pero como dijo recientemente Jeremy Grantham, las *acciones están en una "burbuja épica"* . Aún así, la mayoría de los inversores ignoran esto, ya que la codicia domina sus emociones. Si las existencias han subido un 3.800% desde 1971, no hay razón para que no continúen.
*STOCKS O ORO*
Durante los últimos 50 años hemos visto 5 viciosas correcciones en el Dow entre el 41% y el 55%.
Pero incluso con estas correcciones, el Dow es hoy 39 veces más alto que en 1971.
Existe otro activo de inversión relativamente pequeño pero importante que representa solo el 0,5% de los activos financieros mundiales. Ese activo se ha multiplicado por 53 desde 1971.
Pero tampoco ha sido un viaje fácil para este activo. Hubo 3 correcciones importantes en medio siglo entre el 33% y el 70%.
Por supuesto que estoy hablando de oro.







Si se excluyen los dividendos, el oro ha superado al Dow. Con los dividendos reinvertidos, el Dow ha superado al oro en 3 veces. Arrendar o prestar el oro habría reducido algo la diferencia.
Pero la razón principal para tener oro es que no es responsabilidad de nadie más y, por lo tanto, el oro físico nunca debe alquilarse, ya que frustra el propósito de mantenerlo para preservar la riqueza.
También debemos recordar que un índice bursátil no dice la verdad. Las empresas fallidas o fallidas se eliminan continuamente del índice y se añaden las empresas más exitosas. Por lo tanto, un índice ofrece una imagen mucho más optimista de lo que realmente sucedió.
*EL DOW PERDERÁ EL 97% EN TÉRMINOS REALES*
Todo lo anterior es historia. A pesar de que el oro ha producido un rendimiento excelente, es lo que sucede con la relación Dow / Gold en el futuro lo que determina si los inversores deben quedarse con las acciones o mantener el oro.
El siguiente cuadro de la relación Dow-Gold nos da la respuesta.







El oro tocó fondo en $ 250 en 1999 cuando la proporción alcanzó un máximo de 45. Posteriormente, la proporción cayó a 5 en 2011 y se corrigió desde allí a 22,5 en 2018.
Desde 2018, la tendencia bajista Dow / Gold se ha reanudado. El indicador en la parte inferior del gráfico es el MACD trimestral, que es una indicación muy importante de la tendencia a largo plazo. El MACD rechazó en 2019 por primera vez desde el máximo de 1999. *Esta es una señal muy fuerte de que Dow / Gold ahora ha reanudado la tendencia bajista a largo plazo.*
Si luego miramos la imagen a largo plazo de la relación Dow / Gold, nos da una muy buena idea de hacia dónde nos dirigimos.
El objetivo inicial es una proporción de 1 a 1 como en 1980 cuando el Dow Jones era 850 y el oro $ 850.
Eso implicaría una caída del 94% desde aquí.







Pero es muy probable que la relación alcance la línea de tendencia bajista a largo plazo de 0,5 a 1. *Esto sería una caída del 97% a partir de ahora.
Por lo tanto, parece muy probable que el Dow caiga al menos un 97% frente al oro para 2025.*
Dado que este tipo de movimientos a menudo se sobrepasan, podríamos ver fácilmente una relación Dow / Gold de 0,2 a 1, lo que significaría una caída del 99% de la relación a partir de hoy.
Para la confirmación de los grandes rebasamientos de la banda de confianza verde, consulte los extremos en 1929, 1966, 1980 y 1999,
Lo que esto significaría en el precio nominal del oro o en el Dow es totalmente irrelevante.
*LOS INVERSORES BURSÁTILES SERÁN ARRANCADOS*
Los inversores del mercado de valores ahora deberían tener noches de insomnio en las que están a punto de perder hasta el 99% de su riqueza en los próximos 5 años.
*Repito, mantener acciones podría acabar con toda su riqueza financiera en términos reales para 2025.*
Obviamente, las repercusiones serían devastadoras no solo para los inversores privados, sino también para los fondos de pensiones, las instituciones y la economía mundial global.
Conduciría a una depresión deflacionaria altamente destructiva después de un período hiperinflacionario de corta duración, ya que los bancos centrales aplican el único truco que conocen: *IMPRESIÓN DE DINERO ILIMITADA.*
Pero esta vez el mundo finalmente descubrirá que el dinero impreso tiene un valor CERO.
Y también lo harán los tenedores de dólares estadounidenses a medida que la moneda estadounidense termine su (poco más) 100 años se mueva a su valor intrínseco de CERO.







*BURBUJA ÉPICA DEL MERCADO DE VALORES - FIN DE UNA ERA*
Como dijo Jeremy Grantham, ahora estamos viendo una burbuja bursátil épica que está a punto de estallar en los próximos meses.
Pero, lamentablemente, no solo veremos una caída del mercado de valores, sino el final de al menos una era de 300 años y tal vez un ciclo de 2000 años.
Con el mundo acercándose rápidamente a la parálisis económica y el bloqueo físico, es difícil ver cómo esto puede terminar bien. En cambio, lo que ahora tenemos frente a nosotros solo puede terminar mal y muy probablemente *MUY MAL* .
Como he dicho desde septiembre de 2019, los problemas actuales comenzaron en ese momento con grandes presiones en el sistema financiero global. Se produjo una impresión de dinero acelerada.
*Y para febrero de 2020, los bancos centrales mundiales estaban extremadamente complacidos de que la pandemia les permitiera atribuir una excusa a la situación de pánico en la que se encontraban.
Entonces, Covid no es la razón de la situación catastrófica del mundo. * No, Covid fue el catalizador más horrible que garantizará que la era de la burbuja global tenga un final devastador.
*Covid permitió a los bancos centrales crear unas Cataratas del Niágara de dinero impreso y deudas, que fluían caóticamente por todo el mundo.*
Y esto sin tener que explicarle al mundo que el sistema financiero ya estaba quebrado antes de Covid. La extraordinaria creación de dinero que está teniendo lugar ahora será criticada por muy pocos.
*QUÉ HACER*
Entonces, ¿qué deberían hacer los inversores?
Para algunos de nosotros es bastante obvio.
*Primero venda sus acciones.
Los bonos pueden aguantar un poco más, pero el mercado de bonos sufrirá la caída más espectacular en los próximos años, ya que los bancos centrales pierden el control de los mercados crediticios y las tasas de interés.
Compre seguros y preservación de la riqueza en forma de metales preciosos físicos (ORO y PLATA) y algunas acciones mineras.*
Recuerde que si tiene acciones dentro del sistema financiero, está expuesto al riesgo de contraparte.
Claramente, los metales preciosos no resolverán todos nuestros problemas mientras la economía mundial se derrumba. Pero es mejor tener el único dinero que ha sobrevivido en la historia.
*En prácticamente todos los períodos de crisis de la historia, el oro y la plata han sido una garantía.*
Como he dejado claro a menudo, la protección y el activo más importante en tiempos difíciles es un círculo de familiares, amigos cercanos y otras personas en las que puede confiar y que pueden contar con usted. Ayudar a los demás será fundamental en los próximos años.

_Fuente original: Goldswitzerland_


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ene 2021)

Reserva Federal mantiene tasas de interés entre 0 % y 0,25 %: ¿por qué tomó esta decisión?

Intereses bajos y estímulos. Que me expliquen que más hace falta para que el jorro se catapulte to the moon


----------



## Jebediah (27 Ene 2021)

Están hablando de Pumpear la plata


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ene 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Están hablando de Pumpear la plata



La plata es mas asequible pues la capitalizacion es infinitamente menor que el oro... Pero así es un hueso duro de roer, no es una acción centimera... Veremos si les sale

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caraocruz (28 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La plata es mas asequible pues la capitalizacion es infinitamente menor que el oro... Pero así es un hueso duro de roer, no es una acción centimera... Veremos si les sale
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Han comenzado por First Majestic:



Y ya se nota:

First Majestic Silver Corp. Ordinary Shares (Canada) (AG) After-Hours Quotes

Veremos en la apertura y si luego se traslada al spot. Estos no tienen ni puñetera idea de que comprando físico podrían poner contra las cuerdas a JPM y no habría manera de parar mercados o controlarles a menos que prohibieran vender plata física. A ver si los viejos les instruyen.


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso es lo que siempre hemos comentado y dado por bueno, que el tungsteno suena "tok" (yo por lo menos no lo he comprobado personalmente)
> Pero el compañero @*Fukuoka San *ha comentado esa información, estaría bien ampliarla.
> 
> @*paraisofiscal *Yo tengo este *medidor de ultrasonidos* y con las monedas no daba la velocidad esperada. ¿A ti te marca ok?



Le he enviado un correo para que me diga como detectan las falsificaciones, igual interpreté yo algo mal.

Por cierto, más barato que cualquier tienda online y no por los gastos de envío. Spot +1: Krugerrand, alfonsinas y libras.


----------



## Silver94 (28 Ene 2021)

Pues la amenaza de ir a por la plata, no causa ningun efecto en su precio. De momento baja otro poco.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Pues la amenaza de ir a por la plata, no causa ningun efecto en su precio. De momento baja otro poco.



Para influír algo, físico, o ETF respaldado integramente en ídem...el de Sprott ( PSLV ).

El resto , más papel.


----------



## Muttley (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Para influír algo, físico, o ETF respaldado integramente en ídem...el de Sprott ( PSLV ).
> 
> El resto , más papel.



No eres el único al que se te ha ocurrido. 
Exactamente con ese, porque me temo que en SLV no se cree nadie que esté respaldado.



Totalmente de acuerdo, contigo y con el tuitero
Si se sobrecompra el ETF, el ETF tiene obligación de respaldar en físico su valor, con lo que tiene que ir al mercado físico de la plata y comprar onzas. 
Y ahí es donde el papel se transforma en papel higiénico.


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Garrapatez (28 Ene 2021)

Caraocruz dijo:


> Veremos en la apertura y si luego se traslada al spot. Estos no tienen ni puñetera idea de que comprando físico podrían poner contra las cuerdas a JPM y no habría manera de parar mercados o controlarles a menos que prohibieran vender plata física. A ver si los viejos les instruyen.



Si prohibieran vender la plata física el precio de ésta se iría a la estratosfera.

Si se meten a especular con los metales podría ser interesante ya que mucha gente puede que deje de mirar el dedo y empiecen a mirar directamente a la luna.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Parece k ya van afinando el tiro


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Parece k ya van afinando el tiro



Ya te digo que sí, lo están afinando.


----------



## timi (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Ene 2021)

ojo, ojo, ojo

ostia puta, mucha casualidad q saliera el tema de wallstreetbets yendo a por la plata y suceda lo q acaba de ocurrir

es un puto cohete, yo no se si es una trampa o si de verdad pueden hacer algo

de momento a verlas venir con un bol de palomitas


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ojo, ojo, ojo
> 
> ostia puta, mucha casualidad q saliera el tema de los wallstreetbets y suceda lo q acaba de ocurrir
> 
> ...



"Aparentemente" les están dando consignas mogollón de personajes metaleros conocidos, Alasdair McLeod, James Turk, Middelkoop...chartistas conocidos del metal, etc . No se kejarán de profes en la "clase intensiva" ... Muchos de ellos incitando a pasarse twits entre "el gremio"...

Anoche apareció el payaso de Max Keiser y sólo se le ocurre quotearles la batallita del "yo la ví primero" a cuenta de k él ya la lió en 2010 con la plata contra JPMorgan...en fin... Si el muy gañán menease algo el cotarro desde su tribuna- desde la k menosprecia cada día más los metales - hacia la comunidá bitcoñera , venía de perlas para consolidar la pinza con la k comentaba hace unos días k se podía comenzar a puentear el fiat...


----------



## Jotac (28 Ene 2021)

pero esto como funciona? como nos podemos subir al carro o tirar del carro?


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> pero esto como funciona? como nos podemos subir al carro o tirar del carro?



Encargando un simple tubito, at least...

Y "pasándolo" ... ( la info )


----------



## Forcopula (28 Ene 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> pero esto como funciona? como nos podemos subir al carro o tirar del carro?



La presión la están ejerciendo parece ser comprando físico, como dios manda, si consiguen mandar a tomar por culo los papelitos sería la hostia. De ahí también el comprar el físico


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> La presión la están ejerciendo parece ser comprando físico, como dios manda, si consiguen mandar a tomar por culo los papelitos sería la hostia. De ahí también el comprar el físico



Eso es.

Pero en primera persona, plís, no en tercera.

K 500 pavillos por 20 chapas son un chiste y el momento , aunke no cuajase , bien merecía un gesto k tanto habremos repetido de motu propio sin contar con estos "coros ", mirusté...


----------



## Silver94 (28 Ene 2021)

Pues acaba de caer un tubito para mi. Algo insignificante, pero tenía dinero parado este mes.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Evil_ (28 Ene 2021)

Al fin sere rico muajamuajamuaja
En serio que quieren hacer con la plata,si podeis explicar en sencillo a alguien que no es entendido en bolsa ni en valores.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Evil_ dijo:


> Al fin sere rico muajamuajamuaja
> En serio que quieren hacer con la plata,si podeis explicar en sencillo a alguien que no es entendido en bolsa ni en valores.



Pues apretar en lo posible mediante efecto de red un suministro de metal chanchullado bajo la mesa con papelitos.


----------



## Silver94 (28 Ene 2021)

Pues casi un 6% de subida en este ratito tan majo.


----------



## Jotac (28 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> La presión la están ejerciendo parece ser comprando físico, como dios manda, si consiguen mandar a tomar por culo los papelitos sería la hostia. De ahí también el comprar el físico



van a hacer lo imposible para ahogarlo, pero tiene buena pinta, como lo revienten puede ser un cisne negro en toda regla...aunque ya se inventarán algo desde arriba...hasta me espero que quieran meter a alguno en la carcel como les toquen el pan a los que no deben...


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ene 2021)

Un 6% arriba

A lo mejor me animo con u tubito.... por echar una mano

Enviado desde mi SM-T500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jotac (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Encargando un simple tubito, at least...
> 
> Y "pasándolo" ... ( la info )



yo es que lo de futuros y acciones de empresas estoy a cero, lo suyo es utilizar alguna plataforma tipo de giro o ibroker pero para cuando quiera empezar a jugar habré llegado tarde


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> van a hacer lo imposible para ahogarlo, pero tiene buena pinta, como lo revienten puede ser un cisne negro en toda regla...aunque ya se inventarán algo desde arriba...hasta me espero que quieran meter a alguno en la carcel como les toquen el pan a los que no deben...



Alguien está en condiciones de afirmar k "desde arriba" están sorprendidos ?...desconcertados ?

Realmente alguien cree k la Lagarta en UE o el Powell en la FED no saben k están de juerga con fuego, gasofa y nitroglicerina a la vez ? ELLOS son kienes lo saben con total conocimiento de causa.

Alguien cree de verdá k la kema de naves fiat o del sistema bankster es espontánea ? K creen k los desbarres k proponen no acelerarán aún más el escenario ?

Estamos ante la fiesta final. Y la llevan ellos, como todo lo demás. Esta fiestuki lleva AÑOS decidida, mínimo desde Lehman. Nosotros somos unos putos mindundis...a los k nos keda cruzar los dedos por haber hecho los deberes a cuenta de acertar con alguna de las válvulas de escape a la hiperinflación k están soltando a la brava.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> yo es que lo de futuros y acciones de empresas estoy a cero, lo suyo es utilizar alguna plataforma tipo de giro o ibroker pero para cuando quiera empezar a jugar habré llegado tarde



Están comprando PSLV y SLV . Y Físico.

Todo vale. Para dos tubos de filarmonicas por 500 pavos, con una llamadita al andorrano, suficiente...por si suena la flauta. Y dinero por éso , nahide va a perder.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


>



No han elegido la First Majestic del gran Keith Neumeyer por casualidad
Alguien les está asesorando como deciais

Aunque el Gamma squeeze en el metal sea mas dificil por su aspecto fisico, podrian provocarlo. Es un mercado de 30Billones (peanuts)

Alguien está llamando al BIS en estos momentos...


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No han elegido la First Majestic del gran Keith Neumeyer por casualidad
> Alguien les está asesorando como deciais
> 
> Aunque el Gamma squeeze en el metal sea mas dificil por su aspecto fisico, podrian provocarlo. Es un mercado de 30Billones (peanuts)
> ...



Sep...los "txavalines del interneke" tienen tóa la pinta de ser "los padres"...o no...o tó lo contrario...ké más da ?

La vaina es k awante un par de días y se corra al público general. Como comentaba antes, pedir dos tubos de Mapples por teléfono está al alcance de cualkiera. Y no es ningún timo en el k puedas escaldarte ( a precio de hoy ).


----------



## The Grasshopper (28 Ene 2021)

En Reddit ponen la plata a 1000$


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> En Reddit ponen la plata a 1000$
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557286



Chuminadas. 

Pero wé..."Meme power" y tal... la borregada , k vendría de perlas para un idóneo "mainstream level" , funciona asínnn.


----------



## The Grasshopper (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Chuminadas.
> 
> Pero wé..."Meme power" y tal... la borregada , k vendría de perlas para un idóneo "mainstream level" , funciona asínnn.




Sí sí, el meme...


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Jurl jurl !!!...  

..resulta k un pijete ejpañolazo, talludito ya él & de familia hotelera y tal...reclamaba, para no cargarse un segundo verano de turismo, k se vacunase a todo diox 24/7/365

Asínn k le he twiteáo :

"Suicídate solo, genio".

Y sin twiter me he kedáu. Me acaba de llegar el diploma.

Tócate los wevos, maifrén.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Sí sí, el meme...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557297



Todo va junto, hombre...

Para k esto pille el nivel necesario para algo gordo, debe contagiarse al "gran público" .

Ahí entran los memes - en crypto son el pan de cada día para menear proyectos - . A la borregada hay k darle el filete cortáo a cachitos, como a los críos.


----------



## BitJoros (28 Ene 2021)

5% subida de la plata ahora mismo...


----------



## The Grasshopper (28 Ene 2021)

Y https://goldprice.org/ apenas carga. se ha desatado la locura


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2021)

Tonto el último


----------



## yopyop (28 Ene 2021)

El problema supongo que será la dispersión de los tiros, si unos van a por mineras que ven aumentado su precio por el efecto de esas nuevas compras junto con una cotización más favorable de la plata, otros a por diversos productos financieros vinculados a la cotización de plata y otros a plata física, no sé si habrá suficiente munición para tanto.


----------



## The Grasshopper (28 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Tonto el último



eso dicen aquí, retrasos de 2 o 3 días por el alto volumen de pedidos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (28 Ene 2021)

Teoria especulativa de cosecha propia (cogedla con bastante sal):
Si suponemos que JPM esta fuera de sus posiciones cortas (algo que yo creo, leed el ultimo analisis de Ted Butler al respecto), y los demas BBanks cortos no consiguen deshacerlas, qué mejor forma que culpar a la txabaleria de un short squeeze importante...

Para los que os interese lo tecnico, la forma de actual de los Robinhooders es la siguiente:​Compran calls largo plazo OTM, se coordinan para comprar masivamente​El market maker, que simplemente está ahí para mediar, necesita una posicion neutra​Asi que le obligan comprar el subyacente para hedgear las call que ha vendido​Haciendo subir asi el precio​Valiendo mas las calls de los Robines y éstos pudiendo comprar mas etc...​Haciendo que un hedge fundo corto las pase putas, teniendoo que cerrar cortos econ el precio alcista (añadiendo gasolina al fuego)​​Esto esta bien si lo hacen nuestros amigos los bancos, ahora, el pequeño publico... NO! Es terrorismo financiero y hay que pararlos 

No creo que esto tenga mucho recorrido si son los Robines los que estan detrás (espero equivocarme). Si se desboca el tema sera que hay alguna dinamica mas en juego


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Teoria especulativa de cosecha propia (cogedla con bastante sal)...


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Silver94 (28 Ene 2021)

Hay que joderse, lo bien que sienta comprar una veintena de onzas, entrar a las dos horas y ver que ha subido un euro la onza. Si esto da el petardazo no quiero ni imaginarme la satisfación que tiene que sentirse jajaja


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, Cryptos perreando a coro.

La pinza antifiat está en marcha, guys.


----------



## Evil_ (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Cuando los k dan por culo son los otros por los kojonex son tan rápidos.

Demandados en 4 horas.

pero wé...k se preparen para 20 DApps Robinjudianas.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Cuando los k dan por culo son los otros por los kojonex son tan rápidos.
> 
> Demandados en 4 horas.
> 
> pero wé...k se preparen para 20 DApps Robinjudianas.



Pero lo que hacían no es correcto en absoluto.
Y ojo que están subiendo exigencias el grupo de brokers tradicionales a lo bestia.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pero lo que hacían no es correcto en absoluto.
> Y ojo que están subiendo exigencias el grupo de brokers tradicionales a lo bestia.



OK, pero k revisen todo, no ? Lo k permiten hacer desde dentro con los metales sí k es una estafa colosal.

Por cierto...a mí, plim. La bolsa me la pela , es juerga Fiat a la enésima potencia. Pero comprar metales físicos sí k es libre...cierto ?

A ver si el personal va espabilando. Espero k crypto vaya como un tiro y todo diox cargue físico.


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Subtítulos en castellano en el vídeo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Subtítulos en castellano en el vídeo.




Que esta ocurriendo exactamente ???


----------



## esseri (28 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que esta ocurriendo exactamente ???



Este año tocan nuevas normas de Basilea III. Cumplirmiento de viejas normas, más bien.

Fundamentalmente, garantías sobre físico.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Cuando los k dan por culo son los otros por los kojonex son tan rápidos.
> 
> Demandados en 4 horas.
> 
> pero wé...k se preparen para 20 DApps Robinjudianas.



Pero que H de la Gran P.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ene 2021)

Comprado un tubito de kanguros en el Andorrano que era de lo más barato y un par de Libertys por darme el gustillo, que no tenía ninguna

Go, go, go Onza a 1000 euros en breve!


----------



## Evil_ (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Silver94 (28 Ene 2021)

En Eldorado se han quedado sin Britannias.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Ene 2021)

Joer, no me había pasado por el hilo desde el finde y me da hoy por echar un vistazo al ver el subidón de la plata por la tarde y la que han liado los millennials hooders. @romanillo no serás tú un hooder de esos? 

PD: parece que quiere atacar los 22€/Oz de nuevo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Joer, no me había pasado por el hilo desde el finde y me da hoy por echar un vistazo al ver el subidón de la plata por la tarde y la que han liado los millennials hooders. @romanillo no serás tú un hooder de esos?
> 
> PD: parece que quiere atacar los 22€/Oz de nuevo.



Romanillo está pumpeando la plata!

LOL!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> En Eldorado se han quedado sin Britannias.



Ja ja, yo por la tarde alcancé a pillar un tubo de eagles del 2021 antes de que le subieran +1€ al precio . Ya era hora de que pudiera acertar alguna vez con el punto de entrada porque era comprar e irse el spot a tomar por culo


----------



## The Grasshopper (28 Ene 2021)

La plata hoy desacoplada del oro. Ha recuperado el empujón. Esto va a acabar con todos rebuscando cuberterias por los cajones.


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ja ja, yo por la tarde alcancé a pillar un tubo de eagles del 2021 antes de que le subieran +1€ al precio . Ya era hora de que pudiera acertar alguna vez con el punto de entrada porque era comprar e irse el spot a tomar por culo



No cantes victoria, que todavía pueden avisarte para decirte ha habido un error en la base de datos y que no tienen stock, y así esperar a que baje para despacharte el material... no es la primera vez.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Ene 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No cantes victoria, que todavía pueden avisarte para decirte ha habido un error en la base de datos y que no tienen stock, y así esperar a que baje para despacharte el material... no es la primera vez.



Esta pirula me la han hecho tiendas patrias, tiendas alemanas de momento no. Toco madera


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> La plata hoy desacoplada del oro. Ha recuperado el empujón. Esto va a acabar con todos rebuscando vajillas por los cajones.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557601



No es por nada, pero el pollón que está dibujando va a renombrar la conocida figura técnica *H-C-H* que ahora pasará a llamarse *HUEVO-COLA-HUEVO*. Lo malo es que es bajista.


----------



## Muttley (28 Ene 2021)

Los foreros de Reddit acechan el mercado de la plata tras su 'histórico' paso por GameStop

En portada del Economista.
Foreros de Reddit con capucha acechan a la plata.


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> La plata hoy desacoplada del oro. Ha recuperado el empujón. Esto va a acabar con todos rebuscando vajillas por los cajones.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 557601



El oro lleva desde julio en niveles de picos de 2011. La plata sin embargo ni ha arrancado. Será esta vez la buena y nos vamos a los 40$ de Depeche?


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No es por nada, pero el pollón que está dibujando va a renombrar la conocida figura técnica *H-C-H* que ahora pasará a llamarse *HUEVO-COLA-HUEVO*. Lo malo es que es bajista.



En grafico diario a roto hoy un HCHi que la envia a maximos de agosto


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> El oro lleva desde julio en niveles de picos de 2011. La plata sin embargo ni ha arrancado. Será esta vez la buena y nos vamos a los 40$ de Depeche?





TomBolillo dijo:


> El oro lleva desde julio en niveles de picos de 2011. La plata sin embargo ni ha arrancado. Será esta vez la buena y nos vamos a los 40$ de Depeche?



Nos vamos a los 120$ antes de que nos demos cuenta.


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Los foreros de Reddit acechan el mercado de la plata tras su 'histórico' paso por GameStop
> 
> En portada del Economista.
> Foreros de Reddit con capucha acechan a la plata.



Si nos la ponen a 1000 me compro una capucha yo tambien, y desempolvo mis discos de Eminem...


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Los foreros de Reddit acechan el mercado de la plata tras su 'histórico' paso por GameStop
> 
> En portada del Economista.
> Foreros de Reddit con capucha acechan a la plata.



Mi opinión paco, podrán darle un meneillo: ¿40? con su sobre corrección correspondiente. Duración, menos de 1 semana. A 1000 ni de coña


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2021)

Podemos hacer una porra a ver hasta donde la suben


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Mi opinión paco, podrán darle un meneillo: ¿40? con su sobre corrección correspondiente. Duración, menos de 1 semana. A 1000 ni de coña



La figura mas alcista que existe en todos lis mercados del mundo a largo plazo, la tiene la plata, una taza con asas de super largo plazo, que rompiendo el 50$ la enviaria a 200$, asi que si estos chicos se proponen romoer el tapon de 50 lo demás viene rodado...


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> En grafico diario a roto hoy un HCHi que la envia a maximos de agosto



Si, si no la destrozan. A mi no me convence ese desacoplamiento tan descarado con el oro, con el nuevo Sr. Pollón.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La figura mas alcista que existe en todos lis mercados del mundo a largo plazo, la tiene la plata, una taza con asas de super largo plazo, que rompiendo el 50$ la enviaria a 200$, asi que si estos chicos se proponen romoer el tapon de 50 lo demás viene rodado...



Me da que esos chicos han liado una buena. No se yo si en la plata les van a dejar así como así. Aquí la secuencia de cómo han cortado los brokers la liquidez de golpe en las acciones que pumpeaban:
70.87 Billion Reasons Why The Retail Brokers Just Betrayed Their Customers | ZeroHedge


----------



## Evil_ (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## Tolagu (28 Ene 2021)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Que panda de gilipollas !!! Dónde se cree el americano medio que tiene invertida su futura pensión ???
Que puto mundo de gilipollas "coloraos" están tratando de imponer.


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Si, si no la destrozan. A mi no me convence ese desacoplamiento tan descarado con el oro, con el nuevo Sr. Pollón.





Tolagu dijo:


> Si, si no la destrozan. A mi no me convence ese desacoplamiento tan descarado con el oro, con el nuevo Sr. Pollón.



Va muy atrasada con respecto al oro... Tiene que recuperar, este es su año, eso si, va a ser una montaña rusa, agarrarse fuerte a vuestras onzas y coger los violines de vuestras filarmonicas y que empiece el espectaculo mientras todo se hunde...


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Me da que esos chicos han liado una buena. No se yo si en la plata les van a dejar así como así. Aquí la secuencia de cómo han cortado los brokers la liquidez de golpe en las acciones que pumpeaban:
> 70.87 Billion Reasons Why The Retail Brokers Just Betrayed Their Customers | ZeroHedge



Pero si van a plata física no ha forma de pararlos...no?

Pueden parar una cotización de una acción, pero plata física hay mil sitios para comprar y eso al final repercutira en el papel porque empezarán a pedir entregas.

No se... A lo mejor queda en nada pero solo ver el cague que tienen nutre

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (29 Ene 2021)

Si hay un mercado commodity que se puede masacrar cortos es la plata:

Unos números para poner en perspectiva






Producción 2019OnzasValor en dólaresValor en dólares por personaMonedas de oro globales7,204,982$ 10.9 mil millones1,42 $Monedas de plata globales97,900,000$ 1.8 mil millones0,23 USDOferta monetaria global$ 6.5 billones$ 852.95


20102019% cambioMonedas de plata globales (oz)95,900,00097,900,0002,1%Monedas de oro globales (oz)6.298.3317,204,98214,4%Oferta monetaria global (USD)$ 341,400,000,000$ 920,700,000,00033,3%

A mi sinceramente me parece el mercado perfecto para montar una carnicería de market makers y fondos de inversión especulativos.
Es un mercado pequeño, con entregas físicas, posibilidad de compra a un click para minoritarios, extremadamente infravalorado y no se puede crear plata física de la nada.
Además cada año es más difícil igualar la producción del anterior.


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Ene 2021)

Pregunta igual un tanto estupida:
Vamos a suponer q se pone la plata en 1,000 pavos la onza... quien te la iba a comprar?


----------



## The Grasshopper (29 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Pregunta igual un tanto estupida:
> Vamos a suponer q se pone la plata en 1,000 pavos la onza... quien te la iba a comprar?



si se llega a ese precio es que hay demanda a ese precio ergo se lo vendes al que compre a ese precio. Yo en esta tesitura de llegar a 1000$ la vendo a un compraoro y me fugo del país.

si llega a este precio no habrá plata física en el mercado y te la quitarán de las manos


----------



## timi (29 Ene 2021)

a ese precio , un portátil o un teléfono podría costas 100000 ,, creo que el problema no seria la plata , sino el resto de cosas.
Suponiendo una relación oro/plata super conservadora de 20 , el oro estaría a 20000 la onza. El menor de nuestros problemas seria vender esa onza de plata. Estaríamos en el peor escenario , hiperinflación.
Necesitaríamos un great reset para quitar ceros 
y para que la gente lo permitiera , nos tendrían que encerrar a todos en casa con alguna excusa ,,, mode conpiranoico off


----------



## The Grasshopper (29 Ene 2021)

Bien vista la vertiente industrial de la plata pero Depende de lo sostenida en el tiempo que sea esa subida que afecte a todo lo demás.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

Y si la plata llega a 1000, cambiaréis impoluta ambrosía por sucio fiat??? 






Ya no vamos a ser los raros de los MPs, cachis...


----------



## borgar (29 Ene 2021)

No sé si la plata subirá o no. 
Pero solo con ver el acojone, me doy por satisfecho.

Lo que está claro es que es un mercado totalmente falseado por el papel y por actores como jp Morgan (multado, entre otros no hace mucho tiempo).

Y luego te hablan de "libre mercado" y otras zarandajas.

El primer paso es señalar. Y la plata ya está en el foco.

Y se me ha puesto dura como una piedra.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> a ese precio , un portátil o un teléfono podría costas 100000 ,, creo que el problema no seria la plata , sino el resto de cosas.



Parece que vais llegando a la conclusión vosotros solos, de que no es bueno que el dinero y una comodity, sean del mismo material... Una simple observación.


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Ene 2021)

Estamos viviendo historia. Disfrutad.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> OK, pero k revisen todo, no ? Lo k permiten hacer desde dentro con los metales sí k es una estafa colosal.
> 
> Por cierto...a mí, plim. La bolsa me la pela , es juerga Fiat a la enésima potencia. Pero comprar metales físicos sí k es libre...cierto ?
> 
> A ver si el personal va espabilando. Espero k crypto vaya como un tiro y todo diox cargue físico.



El verdadero crack se consigue saliendo de bolsa, no entrando en largo, efectivamente.


----------



## Gusman (29 Ene 2021)

Al finsl daran 1 patada adelsntr y varios años mas con la tomadura de pelo. Los borregos se prestan a ello.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Ingenuos. Mejor sería que no hubiera impuestos para nadie, estos izquierdistas dan risa. Wall Street es lo que es, gracias al dinero que le regala la Reserva Federal y ese regalo se convierte en el mayor impuesto, la inflación.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Pregunta igual un tanto estupida:
> Vamos a suponer q se pone la plata en 1,000 pavos la onza... quien te la iba a comprar?



Quién iba a cambiar impoluta ambrosía por sucio fiat?


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Yo en esta tesitura de llegar a 1000$ la vendo a un compraoro



Judas jajajajaj


----------



## The Grasshopper (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Judas jajajajaj



Depende de los objetivos que tengamos. Yo amortizar mis deudas y comprar una pequeña casa de campo preparacionista. Para eso tengo que cambiar a FIAT lamentablemente.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Pregunta igual un tanto estupida:
> Vamos a suponer q se pone la plata en 1,000 pavos la onza... quien te la iba a comprar?



Vamos a suponer que un conjunto ordenado de unos y ceros se pone a 30.000€ ¿quien te lo iba a comprar?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (29 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que un conjunto ordenado de unos y ceros se pone a 30.000€ ¿quien te lo iba a comprar?



La cuestión no es que "se pone" solo, por la magia del mercado. La cuestión es que los compradores quieren eso que el vendedor tiene y pagan más por ese producto porque no hay para todos. Sí se vendería porque el precio lo establece la cantidad de demanda que hay y la escasez del producto.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Ene 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> La cuestión no es que "se pone" solo, por la magia del mercado. La cuestión es que los compradores quieren eso que el vendedor tiene y pagan más por ese producto porque no hay para todos. Sí se vendería porque el precio lo establece la cantidad de demanda que hay y la escasez del producto.



Por supuesto, ¿Y porque se tiene el concepto claro para el humito digital y no para la plata? por ejemplo.


----------



## timi (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Parece que vais llegando a la conclusión vosotros solos, de que no es bueno que el dinero y una comodity, sean del mismo material... Una simple observación.



no tengo la capacidad de decidir eso...


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Parece que vais llegando a la conclusión vosotros solos, de que no es bueno que el dinero y una comodity, sean del mismo material... Una simple observación.



Es k la auténtica falacia ( cacareada incluso por pseudodefensores referentes del sector a nivel global...casi todos, de hecho, k creen k reivindicar el carácter monetario del Oro es un ejercicio de reconocimiento u "honra excelsa" ) no es k el fiat sea dinero, k lo es...sino k el Gold es dinero...K NO LO ES. El Oro de las sociedades arcaicas tampoco lo fue : La RIKEZA circulaba entre la plebe simplemente porke la teknología no emitía copias fiables. Los banksters custodios se follaron éso con la imprenta y sus pagarés, el primer DINERO, el primer sucedáneo. El increíble atentado , un golpe maestro a la psike colectiva global, no es negar la naturaleza monetaria al Oro, sino inculcarla tacita, rotundamente. Con ello, lo meten en el saco de cualkier puta mierda. Mal k bien, lo ekiparan a papelitos y a lo k cuadre.

El DINERO es una REPRESENTACIÓN de rikeza. El Oro ES rikeza. Expresión, no recreación. Cualkier puto truño consensuado a tal efecto es dinero.

En esos términos, sin problema con k esa mercancía se considere comodity o lo k se les ponga en el nardo. Con cualkier operativa k le afecte respaldada y adecuada a ese elemento ORIGINAL , por supuestón.

FreeGold reivindica k el Gold carezca totalmente de naturaleza monetaria y sea un Standard de Ahorro global - de RIKEZA - . Sólo así el "dinero" de turno deberá amoldarse al bien escaso y no al revés...como en el Arte, por ejemplo. Sólo así un Picasso y una fotocopia de un Picasso consiguen la evidente , diametral diferencia entre ambos. Tan clamorosa k el fulano más paleto del planeta la entiende.

La Kastuza asumirá FreeGold. El Oro lo tienen ellos y lo revalorizarán y apartarán de los infinitos dineros de mierda creativa. Desgraciadamente, sobre los cadáveres de muchos de los ahorradores en físico actuales...pero lo harán, es la solución más fácil del mundo a un problema enorme. Y de una limpieza y definición kirúrgicas.


----------



## Manzano1 (29 Ene 2021)

Minuto 36


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> La minera Fortuna Silver, ahora mismo sube un 13%
> Y eso que la plata sube un 2%.
> 
> A mayor abundancia, el supuesto plan para subir la plata aún no ha comenzado...
> ...



En WSB se están cebando con SLV , una ETF de BlackRock. Es un error ...k puede derivar, *al menos en primer término*, en todo lo contrario de lo k kieren hacer.

Esa gentuza tiene el fiat por castigo y taparán tantos agujeros/cortos como sean necesarios. La impresora es más suya k de la admin USA. Puede acabar en volkete de papel y bajada de precio...al menos, inicialmente.

Sólo el ETF de Sprott o la compra física asaltan directamente el sistema.


----------



## cdametalero (29 Ene 2021)

Aquí uno que anoche compro más plata física. Veremos que deriva toma esto.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> La cuestión no es que "se pone" solo, por la magia del mercado. La cuestión es que los compradores quieren eso que el vendedor tiene y pagan más por ese producto porque no hay para todos. Sí se vendería porque el precio lo establece la cantidad de demanda que hay y la escasez del producto.



Eso es aplicable , temporalmente, a cualkier burbuja. De hecho, común a todas ellas.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

BTC zumbando por soleá.

La pinza rules !

Ámox con ese físico, txavales !!!


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Eso es aplicable , temporalmente, a cualkier burbuja.



Es que las burbujas, como cualquier otra cosa del mercado, responde a la ley de oferta y demanda no hay más. Incluso cuando el mercado está intervenido lo único que hace modificar las variables de oferta o de demanda, es así como funciona todo. Puede que la plata se convierta en una burbuja o puede ser que sea ahora cuando está infravalorada ¿Quién sabe?


----------



## Long_Gamma (29 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Si hay un mercado commodity que se puede masacrar cortos es la plata:
> 
> Unos números para poner en perspectiva
> 
> ...



Buena info Muttley, gracias. Me permito complementarla con esta grafico:







Transmite buenas y malas noticias a la vez:

*Buenas*: La plata efectivamente es una candidata fantastica para que los r/wsb vayan a por ella: las posiciones cortas apiladas durante años, aseguran una explosion alcista sin precedentes (haria falta una ignicion, quizas perforando los niveles que PdL comentaba antes). Los Big 8 traders estan alrededor de 403 million troy oz cortos, datos CME semana pasada (6 meses de produccion anual  ). Los Big 8 commercial traders estan cortos el 45.9 % del total de posiciones abiertas plata COMEX futures market...
*Malas*: La concentracion de las posiciones cortas en unos pocos poderosos bancos. Los r/wsb no pelean contra el Banco Sabadell y la banca Andorrana sino con nuestros amigos los BBanks (probablemente agentes de mas altas instancias). Y al final, el BIS siempre estará ahi para echarles una mano.
Ojala los cortos plata estuvieran diseminados entre miles de "inversores" que vendieron Ag en el movil mientras hacian cola para la vacunacion. En este caso seria mucho mas facil asustarles y provocar una explosion alcista que en este foro nos ibamos a reir...


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Es que las burbujas, como cualquier otra cosa del mercado, responde a la ley de oferta y demanda no hay más. Incluso cuando el mercado está intervenido lo único que hace modificar las variables de oferta o de demanda, es así como funciona todo. Puede que la plata se convierta en una burbuja o puede ser que sea ahora cuando está infravalorada ¿Quién sabe?



Esa es la diferencia...y el logro sobre la psike colectiva encajando comodities en "Segunda división" - u Oro en "dinero" - . ( la verdá es k es una jugada maestra ekiparable a akella del diablo convenciendo al mundo de k no existe ).

El DINERO es una convención social. Y ahí, abrimos de par en par las ventanas de la gilipollez ...frente a la razón y la objetividad ( objetividad = ausencia de "confianza" ). Por éso se producen las burbujas...por el "Kuñáo Power" necesario . Son una coyuntura entre listos y tontos ( ilusión y exceso de confianza )...no entre listos y listos ( objetividá y ausencia de confianza ) .

El Gold es un elemento químico irreplicable e indestructible. Rikeza SINTETIZADA a nivel molecular - es decir, irreductible - en una puta fórmula kímika = insuperable. Cualkier trilero de "manos rápidas" o lenwa más rápida aún, lo odiará. Es el mejor soporte al k vincular algo valioso y k se desee perdurable. Y éso, en su rotunda simpleza,insisto, reducida a la pura Síntesis, es el IDEAL de una Reserva de Valor.

En un bien escaso , único...NO CABEN BURBUJAS. Un Renoir NO TIENE PRECIO. Si lo kieres, pones EL DINERO a su disposición...o no lo poseerás. Y la exclusividá vive en conflicto con "el precio", son terrenos estancos ...cuando en una burbuja, son precisamente, elementos indisociables.


----------



## Long_Gamma (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> En WSB se están cebando con SLV , una ETF de BlackRock. Es un error ...k puede derivar, *al menos en primer término*, en todo lo contrario de lo k kieren hacer.
> 
> Esa gentuza tiene el fiat por castigo y taparán tantos agujeros/cortos como sean necesarios. La impresora es más suya k de la admin USA. Puede acabar en volkete de papel y bajada de precio...al menos, inicialmente.
> 
> Sólo el ETF de Sprott o la compra física asaltan directamente el sistema.



Estoy de acuerdo. SLV y GLD... sus auditorias dan risa (leed los analsis de Manly)
Sprott o ZKB mucho mejores vehiculos para que su compra se traslade al fisico (via arbitraje del ETF vs fisico)


----------



## Mk3 (29 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> a ese precio , un portátil o un teléfono podría costas 100000 ,, creo que el problema no seria la plata , sino el resto de cosas.
> Suponiendo una relación oro/plata super conservadora de 20 , el oro estaría a 20000 la onza. El menor de nuestros problemas seria vender esa onza de plata. Estaríamos en el peor escenario , hiperinflación.
> Necesitaríamos un great reset para quitar ceros
> y para que la gente lo permitiera , nos tendrían que encerrar a todos en casa con alguna excusa ,,, mode conpiranoico off



si a+b=c y si la c es enCierro...pues ya tenemos la fórmula despejada


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. SLV y GLD... sus auditorias dan risa (leed los analsis de Manly)
> Sprott o ZKB mucho mejores vehiculos para que su compra se traslade al fisico (via arbitraje del ETF vs fisico)



Esto es positivo...sí o sí - incluso, desgraciadamente,"dispersando" los tiros -...y tiene k progresar, tiene k alargarse un tiempo...y k nos kiten lo bailáo, aunke acabe en dumpazo .

Incluso sacudirse los largos vía fiat infinito ( efectivamente, esos monstruos disponen de ello )...los encargos de físico o compras en PSLV aumentarán los neoconversos , más hold o más posiciones entre los ya leales. Más escasez de facto...ahí no hay cuestión.

Una vez ventilado, aunke pulvericen el intento - y , en un primer momento, incluso el precio -...se impondrían primas , por kojonex. El físico está al fondo de todo y los trileros sólo nadan en la abundancia de fiat. La metalera, cada vez peor ( mejor )

Otro matiz k destacaría, si el asunto se consolida ( insisto, aunke caiga ) es la certeza de cómo un efecto de red afecta al sector. El metal está lleno de gurús millonarios k hacen la guerra por su cuenta. Y esa consciencia del efecto de red, generará nuevas expresiones de sí misma.


----------



## Mk3 (29 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Pregunta igual un tanto estupida:
> Vamos a suponer q se pone la plata en 1,000 pavos la onza... quien te la iba a comprar?



No soy experto como vosotros pero esta pregunta igual te la puedo contestar yo con un símil:

Los que 2 meses antes las mascarillas FPP2 se compraban a 1,5 euros y las pagaron a 20? las pagaron igual
Los que les cobraban en la farmacia 20euros por 250ml de alcohol que valen 1.50 euros... 

Que sí que es artículo de primera necesidad ....

Pero y los que comprarn bitcon a 40.000 cuando alguien compró (ojalá fuese yo) a céntimos?


----------



## Long_Gamma (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Esto es positivo...sí o sí...y tiene k progresar, tiene k alargarse un tiempo...y k nos kiten lo bailáo, aunke acabe en dumpazo .
> 
> Incluso sacudirse los largos vía fiat infinito ( efectivamente, esos monstruos disponen de ello )...los encargos de físico o compras en PSLV aumentarán los neoconversos , más hold o más posiciones entre los ya leales. Más escasez de facto...ahí no hay cuestión.
> 
> ...



Buenas reflxiones. Tambien pienso que es positivo: todo esto ha puesto la plata en el radar de gente que no sabia ni que existia como MMPP cotizada...
Hay una sensacion en el aire especial, no solo con esta historia sino con todo; estamos al limite de muchas cosas pienso yo. Hace falta solo un catalizador que libere las propiedades emergentes de los sistemas complejos como mercado, sociedad, comportamiento...
Le gente piensa que las cosas se desarrollaran linealmente y probablemente (historicamente) no sea asi. Aunque quizas solo sea yo, dejandome llevar esta mañana de viernes, no me hagais caso.

Otra cosa que se me ocurre: vigilaremos de cerca los descuentos NAV de SLV, Sprott a ver si nos dicen algo. Ayer:
ETF Discount to NAV:
* CEF -4.93%
* PHYS -1.92%
* PSLV -4.51%


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Depende de los objetivos que tengamos. Yo amortizar mis deudas y comprar una pequeña casa de campo preparacionista. Para eso tengo que cambiar a FIAT lamentablemente.



Era broma.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que un conjunto ordenado de unos y ceros se pone a 30.000€ ¿quien te lo iba a comprar?





EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> La cuestión no es que "se pone" solo, por la magia del mercado. La cuestión es que los compradores quieren eso que el vendedor tiene y pagan más por ese producto porque no hay para todos. Sí se vendería porque el precio lo establece la cantidad de demanda que hay y la escasez del producto.



Si se pone a un precio alto sea MPs o Bitcoin, se usa por muchos como reserva de valor y se mantiene a un precio que vence la pérdida de poder adquisitivo del fiat, para mí esa es la utilidad, no venderlo para ganar fiat, para eso hay mejores métodos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Es k la auténtica falacia ( cacareada incluso por pseudodefensores referentes del sector a nivel global...casi todos, de hecho, k creen k reivindicar el carácter monetario del Oro es un ejercicio de reconocimiento u "honra excelsa" ) no es k el fiat sea dinero, k lo es...sino k el Gold es dinero...K NO LO ES. El Oro de las sociedades arcaicas tampoco lo fue : La RIKEZA circulaba entre la plebe simplemente porke la teknología no emitía copias fiables. Los banksters custodios se follaron éso con la imprenta y sus pagarés, el primer DINERO, el primer sucedáneo. El increíble atentado , un golpe maestro a la psike colectiva, no es negar la naturaleza monetaria al Oro, sino inculcarla tacita, rotundamente. Con ello, lo meten en el saco de cualkier puta mierda. Mal k bien, lo ekiparan a papelitos y a lo k cuadre.
> 
> El DINERO es una REPRESENTACIÓN de rikeza. El Oro ES rikeza. Expresión, no recreación. Cualkier puto truño consensuado a tal efecto es dinero.
> 
> ...



Claro, el oro centralizado da menos libertad económica que el oro descentralizado, pero esa centralización se dió por la propia naturaleza del oro, este pesa, por lo que transportarlo conlleva costes y al ser material, protegerlo contra el robo, también, por lo que la centralización ahorra costes y los pagarés ahorran costes en transporte. Todo cambia a menos libertad al haber avance tecnológico y crearse inevitablemente una sociedad más compleja.

Mad Max: - La Sociedad Industrial Y Su Futuro


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> No soy experto como vosotros pero esta pregunta igual te la puedo contestar yo con un símil:
> 
> Los que 2 meses antes las mascarillas FPP2 se compraban a 1,5 euros y las pagaron a 20? las pagaron igual
> Los que les cobraban en la farmacia 20euros por 250ml de alcohol que valen 1.50 euros...
> ...



Todo depende del poder adquisitivo que pierda el fiat, esto hace que aumente la demanda de MPs y/o Bitcoin. Ahora, caga más un buey (CEOs) que cien golondrinas. Y los bueyes ya saben cuanto poder adquisitivo esta perdiendo el fiat. El bono EEUU ha pasado de 1M a 10M con el mismo interés anual. Just saying...


----------



## FranMen (29 Ene 2021)

Algunas apreciaciones:
1 No creo que llegue a 1000, 40-50 es más sensato
2 Los millenials han redescubierto los MPs lo cual puede ser bueno o que salgan escaldados
3 Si se pone por encima de 40, empezará a tirar del oro (al revés de cómo ha ocurrido otras veces)
4 Si sube a 1000 sin subir el oro sería momento de cambiar plata por oro
5 Si sube a 1000 poco después se producirá una inflación brutal, hay un hueco de poca duración en el que se podrá cambiar por bienes materiales aprovechando la subida, así que hay que tenerle el ojo echado a lo que queremos comprar y no pensar en el papel salvo como paso intermedio
6 Si sube a 1000 no se está atacando sólo a los cortos, se ataca al dólar, € y demás fiat, es decir, se ataca a los estados. No creo que se queden de brazos cruzados viendo como se les acaba el chollo.
7. Si se ocurre cambiar la plata a esas cifras por fiat vais a perder dinero: nuestra amiga hacienda que siempre gana


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Claro, el oro centralizado da menos libertad económica que el oro descentralizado, pero esa centralización se dió por la propia naturaleza del oro, este pesa, por lo que transportarlo conlleva costes y al ser material, protegerlo contra el robo, también, por lo que la centralización ahorra costes y los pagarés ahorran costes en transporte. Todo cambia a menos libertad al haber avance tecnológico y crearse inevitablemente una sociedad más compleja.
> 
> Mad Max: - La Sociedad Industrial Y Su Futuro



Te entiendo...pero , con todo respeto, es casi todo sólo parte de la falacia, imo. Insisto en k estamos ante probablemente la mayor en la historia de la humanidá ( tras la de k el demonio no existe ). Hay innumerables recursos desarrollados para implicar a la humanidá primero en la tenencia/distribución/atesoramiento de Gold...y después, tras el callejón sin salida del rigor del Oro - y el intento frustrado de ligarlo al sistema monetario de una especie corrupta por naturaleza - , en su desprecio. Insisto : No hablamos de cualkier cosa, sino de uno de los timos más magreados de la historia - y trollear la rikeza en néwctar merece la pena y la tarea - .

Habeis reparado en cómo nos han empujado cultural y globalmente al HODL ó a su distribución ? ( integrando el atesoramiento de Gold en nuestros bienes más intimos, emocionales - Bodas, nacimientos, representaciones religiosas...- cuál es la primera razón k esgrime la gente para no vender su oro ? ...Exacto ! El valor "sentimental" ). No estamos ante cualkier cosa...y ésa campaña publicitaria de milenios no tiene precio ni se la van a cargar con 4 chismes y tres decenios de marginación , humo y espejos. ( Por cierto, el elemento fundamental de la Kastuza para multiplicar su fortuna no es el dinero...sino EL TIEMPO - con él se aprovechan de ciclos económicos favorables k la plebe, en su día a día económico no se puede permitir - ). En fin...esa campaña cultural milenaria está pagada ...y la Kastuza tiene lingotes de sus tatarawelos en su caja fuerte...por mucho despiste k impongan puntualmente ( medio siglo de fiat sin respaldo o diez años de blockchain son un puto recreo para kien funciona por sagas familiares perdurables ), éso no lo van a tirar. Insisto : Esto no va de forofismo ni de tener la razón tercamente...y culturalmente, no hablamos de CUALKIER COSA , sino posiblemente, de algo incomparable. Constante, presente e incomparable en la historia. Un comodín cultural en el entendimiento y la operativa humana. ( y hay sólo un par de ellos en la baraja ).

En fin...respecto a tu ejemplo y el "ideal de custodia" , pues éso, milonga detected ! : Si mi mujer es la más buenorra del barrio y con las tetas más gordas/pesadas...va a ser k razón de más para no dejarla al cuidado de mi mejor hamijo, sorry. Ya me incomodo yo con transportes y otras yerbas, no problemo.

Y de k habrá una legión de hamijos dispuestos a "hacerme el favor" de su custodia, no me cabe la puta menor duda.

Como kastuzos para tu Gold.

El Oro no es k sea descentralizado, sino k, por su naturaleza es ÚNICO, INDIVIDUAL, ASOCIAL, es un elemento k se expresa PER SÉ, sin segundas partes necesarias en modo alguno, sin sikiera referirse a "precios" ni autoridades , éso es cosa de "dineros" : Una onza en tu mano ES RIQUEZA sin k NADIE MÁS LO AFIRME, ni lo vea sikiera. El DINERO , por el contrario, es de naturaleza SOCIAL, y necesita , mínimo, DOS PARTES , sikiera para EXISTIR...pues antes incluso de su propio ejercicio comercial, es el resultado de un consenso para su propia génesis. Nadie firma papelitos llenos de ceros para pagarse a sí mismo ni para sentirse rico, sin una segunda parte k lo reconozca en esos términos , el DINERO no tiene valor.


----------



## Dadaria (29 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Algunas apreciaciones:
> 1 No creo que llegue a 1000, 40-50 es más sensato
> 2 Los millenials han redescubierto los MPs lo cual puede ser bueno o que salgan escaldados
> 3 Si se pone por encima de 40, empezará a tirar del oro (al revés de cómo ha ocurrido otras veces)
> ...



Es que se trata exactamente de eso, aprovechar la ventana de oportunidad para cambiar los metales por bienes como fincas rústicas. Algunos se piensan que la inflación vendría automáticamente o que queremos cambiar los metales solo para dormir en un colchón de billetes.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Insisto en k estamos ante probablemente la mayor falacia en la historia de la humanidá ( tras la de k el demonio no existe ).



Dime esa falacia en una frase sencilla, que si no me pierdo en tú explicación. 

Sólo describo el motivo de la centralización imo, no significa que esté de acuerdo....


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Es que se trata exactamente de eso, aprovechar la ventana de oportunidad para cambiar los metales por bienes como fincas rústicas. Algunos se piensan que la inflación vendría automáticamente o que queremos cambiar los metales solo para dormir en un colchón de billetes.



Exacto.

Se alude continuamente a k los patrimonios "relevantes" se acogen a la estabilidá del Gold en las cíclicas crisis económicas. Como si se kisiera reservar esa rikeza para escenarios más prósperos...para "capear el temporal" /superarlo.

Cuando precisamente, los escenarios más catastróficos son los mejores para usar RIKEZA REAL ( si eres capaz de preservarla y estabilizarla ) ...aprovechándote de un descalabro alrededor k no te afecta. ESE es el valor de una Reserva de Valor absolutamente menospreciada en la economía-Casino actual. ( El otro día, en el hilo de BTC un fulano decía , cargado de razón y con dos kojonex , k el Gold era una mierda como Reserva de Valor porke sólo "te protegía de la inflación " ..nos ha jodido descubriendo la pólvora ).

Los ciclos de expansión & contracción monetaria y crediticia son jauja en un proceso constante de hinchado y desinflado de burbujas k causa la circulación de esa pasta. La kastuza lo ha hecho con el Gold durante siglos ( dejarlo a dormir, hasta k le llegue su momento - y volvemos al factor "tiempo" , del k sólo los ricos pueden disponer para "olvidar" rikeza en un cajón sin tocarla - ).

BTC fundamentalmente imita ese modelo a la velocidá de la luz. Cuando más VALIOSO es , es precisamente cuando es detestado a coro y menos fiat representa, no cuando hace máximos y se flipa todo diox. Ahí, abajo, pilla toneladas de cryptos con medio péo...y acto seguido, a descansar mientras crecen las flores.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Dime esa falacia en una frase sencilla, que si no me pierdo en tú explicación.
> 
> Sólo describo el motivo de la centralización imo, no significa que este de acuerdo....



El Oro es dinero.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El Oro es dinero.



Dinero o moneda? Define dinero, si no igual estamos hablando de cosas diferentes.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Dinero o moneda? Define dinero, si no igual estamos hablando de cosas diferentes.



Está definido atrás ochenta veces. Una representación de Rikeza.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)




----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Está definido atrás ochenta veces. Una representación de Rikeza.



¿Entonces te refieres a que el oro, no nos han convencido de que lo usemos como medio de intercambio, si no que lo guardemos para nunca usarlo?


----------



## Silver94 (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


>


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> ¿Entonces te refieres a que el oro, no nos han convencido de que lo usemos como medio de intercambio, si no que lo guardemos para nunca usarlo?



No exactamente, pero más o menos.

Para atesorarlo.

No es una herramienta de uso cotidiano, como sí es el dinero. Es Rikeza. Y más Rikeza cuando nada funciona. El ahorro está en su ADN y lo muestra en su máximo esplendor. Exactamente al revés k el DINERO.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

De momento sigue subiendo.... estoy por pillar otro tubito para ayudar a la causa


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> De momento sigue subiendo.... estoy por pillar otro tubito para ayudar a la causa



A ese IVA kítale una caña...k está hecha por mis partex. 

Por los beneficios de la causa.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (29 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> De momento sigue subiendo.... estoy por pillar otro tubito para ayudar a la causa



Yo ya he pillado 30oz, a ver qué tal me sale


----------



## Higadillas (29 Ene 2021)

Otro que ha adelantado la carga bimensual unos días, tubito de filarmonicas que se viene pal bujero


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (29 Ene 2021)

Higadillas dijo:


> Otro que ha adelantado la carga bimensual unos días, tubito de filarmonicas que se viene pal bujero



Donde las pillas shur? Yo he querido darme capricho y he pillado liberties


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

Por si alguien dice que la plata está "cara":


----------



## Higadillas (29 Ene 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Donde las pillas shur? Yo he querido darme capricho y he pillado liberties



Las pille ayer en dracma. Voy variando


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

REDDIT TRADERS TARGET SILVER: Man Who Oversees Nearly $160 Billion Says Silver May Be Poised To Skyrocket - King World News


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (29 Ene 2021)

Higadillas dijo:


> Las pille ayer en dracma. Voy variando



Yo es que suelo pillar en coininvest pero me revientan los putos gastos de envío


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Lo k comentábamos del efecto de red y la consciencia de ello ( entre referentes de la industria ). Weno para el metal.








*De akí a una crypto metalera DE REFERENCIA, un paso.*


----------



## Silver94 (29 Ene 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Yo es que suelo pillar en coininvest pero me revientan los putos gastos de envío



Prueba en ElDorado. Yo suelo terminar cogiendo allí porque los gastos me compensan.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

Me está entrado el FOMO

20 Buhitos comprados al Andorrano ( 1 euro mas caros que ayer.)


----------



## cdametalero (29 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me está entrado el FOMO



Y a mí el MONO de no dejar de mirar la pantallita del teléfono jaja


----------



## racional (29 Ene 2021)

Es increíble, pero si miramos un gráfico histórico de la plata, ajustado a la inflación, la plata esta bajista desde la edad media. Y algunos pensando que esto va a cambiar ahora, si no ha cambiado en siglos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (29 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Es increíble, pero si miramos un gráfico histórico de la plata, ajustado a la inflación, la plata esta bajista desde la edad media. Y algunos pensando que esto va a cambiar ahora, si no ha cambiado en siglos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558107




cagonsandios, ha aparecido racional diciendo q la plata jamás subirá

maricón el último, ES LA SEÑAL DEFINITIVA

solo faltan romanillo y notrabajo34, a ver si asoman el avatar


----------



## timi (29 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Es increíble, pero si miramos un gráfico histórico de la plata, ajustado a la inflación, la plata esta bajista desde la edad media. Y algunos pensando que esto va a cambiar ahora, si no ha cambiado en siglos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558107



y ese gráfico actualizado lo tienes


----------



## Razkin (29 Ene 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Yo es que suelo pillar en coininvest pero me revientan los putos gastos de envío



tienes en coininvest los gastos de envío gratis (compra superior a 150 euros) utilizando el código promocional "LAVETAFREE" de la pagina "La veta de oro" de compañero forero. .


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Es increíble, pero si miramos un gráfico histórico de la plata, ajustado a la inflación, la plata esta bajista desde la edad media. Y algunos pensando que esto va a cambiar ahora, si no ha cambiado en siglos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558107




Truco barato.

En la edá media era dinero, plimplín. Con demanda ad eternum...como hoy no va a tener menos , ni menos valor k entonces.

De ahí precisamente la importancia de su prometedor uso industrial actual. Y sus espléndidas perspectivas.



@Mojón ( el zankeador ) : El otro día zankeabas un post k defendía , con el criterio de Espinete, k la bonoloto era la Reserva de Valor ideal ( y no kise entrar en coñas ni dilemas haciendo ruido en el hilo bitcoñero...pero no me tokes los kojonex y deja respirar al personal )..,hoy, ésto. Tú no eres ningún paleto y controlas tanto de metales como el k más , trollaco : Asínn k vas a tener k pagar tus chapas para asegurar esos bits florecientes , ijoeputa. Tendrás chapas en el foro, no te kejes...pero a su precio, puto miserable, k de panoja no vas precisamente prieto.

Te lo diré diplomaticamente una vez : Ten un miligramo de caché y tengamos la fiesta en paz. Vive, deja vivir y respeta al personal , k pa´dos putos días k tiene de fiesta está celebrando. Asínn mantendremos el ekilibrio cósmico // End oxtópik.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (29 Ene 2021)

Ya he hecho mi pequeña contribución a la causa con unas ricas onzas de plata.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Ene 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> cagonsandios, ha aparecido racional diciendo q la plata jamás subirá
> 
> maricón el último, ES LA SEÑAL DEFINITIVA
> 
> solo faltan romanillo y notrabajo34, a ver si asoman el careto



Que va si yo me pase anoche viendo lo de la criptomoneda lo de los niños ratas y quitando mis lingotes de plata de 1kg que tenia en mil anuncios y wallapop por si los niños estos que no son tan niños logran su proposito....

Al final el racional soy yo, si lo han conseguido con las acciones y la criptomoneda por que no podrian con la plata.

Era ya muy tarde cuando me di cuenta de la cripto si no habria incluso participado y me habria metido a comprar pero era muy tarde, ganas de dormir ganaron.


----------



## FranMen (29 Ene 2021)

Otro que contribuye a la causa, un par de tubillos en el dorado, compañero forero.
El que quiera forrarse que la compre en forma de papel. Yo soy muy materialista prefiero verla y tocarla.


----------



## Razkin (29 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Otro que contribuye a la causa, un par de tubillos en el dorado, compañero forero.
> El que quiera forrarse que la compre en forma de papel. Yo soy muy materialista prefiero verla y tocarla.



Y no eres el único. Sería interesante que @necho apareciera por aquí para comentarnos como le ha ido en estos tres días. Aunque entiendo que pueda ser un tema reservado.


----------



## Silver94 (29 Ene 2021)

Me da pena que llegue el fin de semana y tengamos dos días parado esto jajaja


----------



## The Grasshopper (29 Ene 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Y no eres el único. Sería interesante que @necho apareciera por aquí para comentarnos como le ha ido en estos tres días. Aunque entiendo que pueda ser un tema reservado.




Me hice ayer con las últimas Britannias a la venta


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Los boomer-gurusitos del metal encantáos con el efecto de red de su juguetito,134.0 ...ya cambiándose de apellido twitero y la de diox...en fin, como críos con zapatos nuevos...


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Ni patrón Oro ni pinículas...los Treasuries son la esperanza blanca metalera, hamijos...

Ahorro cinco estrellas, como kería la Judy ( Shelton )


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> a ese precio , un portátil o un teléfono podría costas 100000



1. Un teléfono o un portátil llevan metales en cantidades minúsculas con una incidencia residual en el precio final. Inlcuso multiplicándose 10x el precio de esos metales, supondría unas docenas de euros de sobreprecio.

2. Todos esos metales se pueden recuperar. Solo se necesita que sea rentable. SI el precio sube así, se hará.

How Many Precious Metals are Found in Electronic Devices? – ERI

3. Au y Ag serían sustituídos por otros con propiedades seguramente peores, pero un 95% más baratas. Donde ponías plata con conductivdad x pones cobre con condictividad 0.9x, tu aparato es un 2% más grande y consume un 5% más, y p'alante.


----------



## borgar (29 Ene 2021)

La plata está en un momento óptimo, y me explico:

Es un mercado enano comparado con el oro y aunque este manipulado su pequeño tamaño es clave.

Con la debida palanca, toda manipulación salta por los aires.... Por mucho que jp Morgan sea el mayor acaparador de la historia y que su fisica solo sea una pequeña parte del papel que vende.

Una reedición de la llamada de Keyser hace ya unos años... "Compra plata, arruina a jp Morgan" puede conllevar que esa manipulación se venga abajo e impulsando, a la vez, el precio de oro hacia arriba (win-win).

Tienes plata? Compra más
Tienes oro? Compra plata
No tienes ninguno de los dos??
Compra plata y se paciente.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> 2 Los millenials han redescubierto los MPs lo cual puede ser bueno o que salgan escaldados



La ventaja que tienen es que 

1a) De partida, ya no se fían del sistema. Han llegado ahí por eso, así que entran con mentalidad defensiva.
1b) Disponen de TODA la información necesaria online. En su medio natural de operación.

No los van a pastorear como han pastoreado durante décadas al borreguito random occidental.


----------



## Lego. (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Bodas, nacimientos, representaciones religiosas...- cuál es la primera razón k esgrime la gente para no vender su oro ? ...Exacto ! El valor "sentimental" ). No estamos ante cualkier cosa...



El valor sentimental solo tiene sentido si se trata de la alianza de tu madre.

Pero sí, hay carga psicológica importante al tener que vender ahorros en oro, aunque sea un soberano comprado online con cero vínculo emocional. Pero no es lo yo llamaría "sentimental". Más bien la ansiedad de estar agotando las reservas, de que este bache puede no superarse. 

Eso no es pena, es miedo.


----------



## esseri (29 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> El valor sentimental solo tiene sentido si se trata de la alianza de tu madre.
> 
> Pero sí, hay carga psicológica importante al tener que vender ahorros en oro, aunque sea un soberano comprado online con cero vínculo emocional. Pero no es lo yo llamaría "sentimental". Más bien la ansiedad de estar agotando las reservas, de que este bache puede no superarse.
> 
> Eso no es pena, es miedo.



Y tu propia alianza...o una medalla regalada o procedente de alguien ya fallecido...o un crucifijo k mucha gente lleva desde crío ( En Magreb, la Hamsa/ mano de Fatima... ).

Yo llevo la alianza de mi viejo. Obviamente , no la cambio por diez onzas, al ataúd me la llevaré. Más k el fetichismo o la certeza incómoda de desprenderte de Valor , me refiero a ese "plus" emocional perfectamente deliberado y diseñado para atarte , si no clavarte a tu Gold. Un lazo extra , poderoso y premeditado ...k anteponer a la tentación fiat, k siempre será alta respecto a otros bienes...y siempre estará ahí . ( Ahora k lo dices...también los diseños de las monedas , el coleccionismo k, sorry, tanta gracia me hace ver entre el forerío - pura ignorancia, lo sé, de chatarrero puro y duro - )

El HODL agudiza la escasez . Y el precio. No es casual estimularlo en una Reserva de Valor optimizada como tal.


----------



## Garrapatez (29 Ene 2021)

Córdoba romana | Un tesoro de una sola moneda de oro

_En época del *Imperio Romano* abundaban las monedas. Había denarios, ases, sestercios y otras piezas fraccionarias más pequeñas (semis, cuadran, sextan...) que, como nuestros céntimos de euros, servían para completar las transacciones de la vida cotidiana. Con una economía sustentada en gran medida en el comercio,* Roma disponía de un sistema fiduciario muy desarrollado. *
Por todos los rincones del Imperio se acuñaban monedas. A diferencia de las casas de timbre estatales de la actualidad, que centralizan la emisión de capitales, *Roma permitía a sus urbes disponer de cecas para el uso local*. La enorme y necesaria producción de dinero ha hecho que buena parte de esas monedas hayan sobrevivido a nuestros días. *Es fácil encontrar piezas auténticas* en cualquier anticuario.
Pero hay excepciones. Unas pocas de esas monedas, por su rareza, diseño, contexto histórico o excepcional conservación* son muy difíciles de encontrar y *no están al alcance de cualquiera. En las casas de subastas se rematan por decenas de miles de euros, incluso más. Y una de ellas, que casi con seguridad fue acuñada en la* ceca de Colonia Patricia *(esto es, *Córdoba)*, fue adquirida el año pasado por el Ministerio de Cultura para engrosar los fondos del Museo Arqueológico Nacional. Se trata de un *bellísimo y raro áureo de la época de Augusto *(27 a.C.-14 d.C.) con más de 2.000 años de antigüedad. Los áureos, que como su nombre indica estaban hechos de oro, eran *la moneda de mayor valor* que Roma emitía y ya entonces eran casi tan raros como lo son hoy en día. Para un ciudadano romano, fuera patricio o plebeyo, ver una de esas monedas era tan difícil como para nosotros *tener en las manos un billete de 500 euros* _[el artículo continua...]


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

40 años de la asombrosa historia de los Hermanos Hunt





Hace un par de días se cumplieron 40 años de uno de los mayores ‘margin call’ del mundo de la inversión, una historia que no deja de ser asombrosa y para la que tenemos que remontar al que fue denominado como *Silver Thursday* (o jueves de la Plata) y que ocurrió un jueves 27 de marzo de 1980 tras el intento de los hermanos Nelson Bunker Hunt y William Herbert Hunt de dominar el mercado mundial de la Plata y que acabó desatando una espiral de pánico vendedor en el precio de esta materia prima y su mercado de futuros.
*Una Historia Real*
Por increíble que parezca esta es una historia real, que sucedió durante los años 70 y 80, donde *un grupo de inversores lograron controlar el mercado mundial de la plata* y en donde lo que en un principio podía ser en una inversión con cierto sentido, la avaricia la convirtió en un desastre total y en donde nos demuestra que no importa el poder que tengas o el control que tengas sobre un determinado mercado, tarde o temprano las leyes de la gravedad pone los precios de los activos en su sitio.
Si el nombre de la *United Fruit* durante décadas se asoció al control del mercado de bananas y plátanos, el nombre de los *hermanos Hunt* lo podemos asociar perfectamente al control y manipulación del mercado de la *plata*. Esta fue su historia:
En 1971, en una de las mayores estafas de la historia, los EEUU de la mano de su por entonces presidente Richard Nixon hacían de la noche a la mañana un sorprendente anuncio:

Nixon anunciaba al Mundo que acaba de abandonar el patrón oro y pulverizar el acuerdo internacional de Bretton Woods, un sistema según el cual la moneda norteamericana podría ser canjeada por su valor equivalente en oro, aunque ya en 1913, con la creación de la Reserva Federal, está ya había sido autorizada a imprimir más moneda que el oro físico custodiado por el Tesoro de los EEUU. Recordemos que en 1933 el presidente Roosvelt ya había ordenado que los ciudadanos norteamericanos no estaban autorizados a cambiar dólares por su equivalente en oro ni a acumular oro físico.
*Los hermanos Hunt entran en Escena:*






Los Hermanos Hunt.
En 1973 la familia *Hunt* de Texas, en aquel momento una de las primeras fortunas de los EEUU que provenía de la industria del petróleo , decidieron empezar a comprar metales preciosos como una forma de cubrir su patrimonio contra la inflación.
Por aquel entonces el oro no podía ser acumulado por individuos privados, así que los *hermanos Hunt* empezaron a comprar grandes cantidades de plata.
Los hermanos Hunt consideraban que el papel moneda no tenía ya realmente ningún valor, entre sus fases célebres tenemos la de *“cualquier idiota puede manejar una imprenta”*, así que empezaron a convertir su patrimonio sostenido en papel moneda por onzas físicas de plata.
Por aquel entonces la Reserva Federal empezó a subsidiar los tipos de interés que con la elevada inflación del momento se convirtieron en unos tipos de interés reales negativos. Así que ante semejante oportunidad los Hunt dejaron de comprar plata física con capital y empezaron a apalancarse para comprar plata, con *apalancamientos de 20x* sobre el capital empleado.
Cuando *empezaron a comprar plata en 1973*, el precio no superaba los *1,95 dólares la onza*.
A *principios de 1979*, cuando los Hunt empezaron a utilizar el apalancamiento para adquirir el metal precioso, *el precio rondaba los 5 dólares la onza*. Posiblemente si se hubieran mantenido comprando plata sólo con capital y sin apalancarse las cosas habrían acabado de forma diferente para ellos, obteniendo una interesante rentabilidad sobre su inversión en plata, pero parece que a los Hunt no les satisfacían las rentabilidades moderadas y en 1979 convencieron a otros inversores árabes a unirse a ellos.
En *1979*, los* hermanos Hunt* (*Nelson Bunker y William Herbert Hunt) *junto con unos inversores árabes decidieron formar el denominado *pool de la plata*. En poco tiempo habían acumulado directa o indirectamente bajo su control cerca de 200 millones de onzas de plata, aproximadamente el *77% de las reservas mundiales de plata disponibles*, ya fuera con la posesión física del metal ya fuera vía contratos de futuros.
A principios de los* 80*, con el* 77% del mercado bajo control de los hermanos Hunt y con una legión de especuladores que se querían subir a la última fiebre inversora*, la plata llegó a cotizar a *54 dólares la onza*.






*Obviamente, el fuerte incremento del precio de la plata empezó a llamar la atención de las autoridades reguladoras*. Aunque los hermanos Hunt siempre afirmaban que su objetivo no era manipular el precio del metal precioso y que su objetivo era comprar plata y mantenerla cómo inversión durante muchos años, el caso es que controlando el 77% del mercado era complicado no justificar una manipulación de precios ya que facto habían creado un monopolio, en donde los Hunt tenían la capacidad de manipular el precio de la plata simplemente no vendiendo el stock de más de 200 millones de onzas de plata que habían acumulado.
*El talón de Aquiles de los hermanos Hunt era sin lugar a dudas el elevado apalancamiento* utilizado para seguir comprando plata. Ya hemos visto en la crisis financiera de 2008 cuales son los efectos secundarios de invertir utilizando elevados niveles de apalancamiento. Bien si cambian las reglas del juego, bien si de repente cambia el ciclo económico, lo más normal es que termines en quiebra y el precio de tus activos no cubran las deudas.La única forma de mantenerse en el juego es consiguiendo que el precio del activo mantenga o incremente su valor. Los hermanos Hunt obviamente siguieron apostando a que el precio de la plata seguiría subiendo, habían llegado al punto de no retorno o la plata subía o quebraban y ellos eran el mercado, eran los compradores y eran los que tenían la plata.
*Wall Street empezó a darse cuenta que la situación no tenía ningún sentido* y mientras los Hunt seguían comprando todos contrato de futuro sobre la plata, *los inversores de Wall Street empezaron a apostar con ventas al descubierto por una caída en el precio del metal*. El volumen del mercado de futuros sobre la plata creció tanto que era imposible que al vencimiento de estos se pudiera cumplir con la obligación de entregar semejantes cantidades de plata y el mercado de futuros sobre la plata corría el riesgo de entrar en bancarrota.
De repente *el Gobierno Norteamericano se encontró entre la espada y la pared*. *O salvaba a los hermanos Hunt o rescataba a los bancos de Wall Street* y* al mercado de futuros*. Llegados a este punto *los hermanos Hunt habían comprado más plata que la que existía en el mundo*.
*Para salvar a la banca, simplemente había que cambiar las reglas del juego y hundir a los hermanos Hunt*.
Los reguladores del mercado de futuros se pusieron manos a la obre, la CFTC/COMEX/CBOT tomaron 3 medidas muy eficaces, la principal de ellas fue incrementar la exigencia de colaterales (garantías sobre el apalancamiento) a los inversores que apostaran con futuros a una alza en el precio de la plata pero no tocar los colaterales exigidos para los inversores que apostaran a una baja en el precio de la plata.
Simplemente acababan de estrangular la potencia financiera de los hermanos Hunt que de repente vieron como se les exigían nuevas garantías para poder mantener sus posiciones en el mercado de futuros y en la práctica significaba que los Hunt ya no podían seguir comprando más plata.
La Reserva Federal les acabó de dar la puntilla al incrementar los tipos de interés lo que significaba que el coste del apalancamiento de los Hunt se incrementaba significativamente e igualmente prohibió que la banca prestara dinero a los inversores especulativos.
Cómo os podéis imaginar, llegados a este punto, la suerte de los Hunt estaba echada.
Fijadas estas nuevas reglas de juego, los únicos posibles compradores de plata era los bancos de Wall Street que tenían posiciones cortas en plata. Los Hunt empezaron a verse obligados a liquidar sus enromes posiciones al precio que querían los bancos que estaban cortos apostando a una caída del precio de la plata.






*El Jueves de la Plata:*
*El jueves 27 de marzo de 1980, es conocido como el **Jueves de la Plata*. Ese día *el precio de la plata se desplomó un 50%*, pasando de *$21.62 a $10.80 la onza*.Los Hunt estaban hundidos. Se tuvieron que declarar en quiebra, fueron procesados y condenados por manipular el precio del mercado y en 1987 sus pasivos ascendían a 2.500 millones de dólares contra unos activos valorados en 1.500 millones de dólares.
Nota: Post parcialmente recuperado por la ocasión de la caché de Gurusblog.com y que fue escrito en 2010.
WRITTEN BY
*GurusBlog*
*Buscando lo que no sabíamos que queríamos saber.*
Follow
https://medium.com/m/signin?actionUrl=%2F_%2Fvote%2Fp%2F209a1a9b7071&operation=register&redirect=https%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40jm.huch%2F40-a%C3%B1os-de-la-asombrosa-historia-de-los-hermanos-hunt-209a1a9b7071&source=post_sidebar-----209a1a9b7071---------------------clap_sidebar-----------
*1*




https://medium.com/m/signin?actionUrl=%2F_%2Fvote%2Fp%2F209a1a9b7071&operation=register&redirect=https%3A%2F%2Fmedium.com%2F%40jm.huch%2F40-a%C3%B1os-de-la-asombrosa-historia-de-los-hermanos-hunt-209a1a9b7071&source=post_actions_footer-----209a1a9b7071---------------------clap_footer-----------
*1 *


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Es increíble, pero si miramos un gráfico histórico de la plata, ajustado a la inflación, la plata esta bajista desde la edad media. Y algunos pensando que esto va a cambiar ahora, si no ha cambiado en siglos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558107



Acabas de destruir un mito.

Tienes otro gráfico así del oro?


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> En la edá media era dinero, plimplín. Con demanda ad eternum...como hoy no va a tener menos , ni menos valor k entonces.



Jaja, el uso de un mismo material como dinero y como mercancía (edito, materia prima), hace que ese material tenga demasiada volatilidad. El dinero ideal, sólo ha de servir como método de intercambio.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Acabas de destruir un mito.
> 
> Tienes otro gráfico así del oro?



Jaja aquí está.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Jaja aquí está.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558333




Es dificil comparar el oro con dólares... pues que yo sepa en 1400 no existían dólares.

Es mejor compararlo con lo que se puede comprar o no comprar con una onza.... y más o menos verás que se mantiene estable... Alguien lo puso en el foro una vez. El valor de una onza es un traje a medida en un sastre. Cuanto vale un traje a medida en un sastre? Una onza. Cuanto valía hace 100 años? Una onza. Cuanto valdrá dentro de 60 años. Una onza. Con el margen de error más o menos de la propia variación

Por ejemplo, precio de las casas en oro






Rentas per capita USA nomina y en oro


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es dificil comparar el oro con dólares... pues que yo sepa en 1400 no existían dólares.
> 
> Es mejor compararlo con lo que se puede comprar o no comprar con una onza.... y más o menos verás que se mantiene estable... Alguien lo puso en el foro una vez. El valor de una onza es un traje a medida en un sastre. Cuanto vale un traje a medida en un sastre? Una onza. Cuanto valía hace 100 años? Una onza. Cuanto valdrá dentro de 60 años. Una onza. Con el margen de error más o menos de la propia variación
> 
> ...



Un traje que valga una onza, siempre valdrá una onza en todo momento y lugar jajaja


----------



## asqueado (29 Ene 2021)

La plata desde siempre ha estado infravalorada, ha sido el oro de los pobres y no me extraña que se pusiese con su valor real o justo, pero no creo con esas cantidades desorbitadas que estais comentado.
Os comento que mis compras de Mps, desde hace muchos años, he duplicado o mas el valor de las mismas, y siempre lo he tenido como refugio, no como inversion.
Creo que vienen tiempos muy interesantes con los Mps, pero a mi no me gustaria esa forma de subir la plata, porque vendria una hiperinflacion brutal en todos los conceptos, la plata es muy utilizada en diferentes formas en la industria y cada dia cuesta mas trabajo sacarla.



.


----------



## Muttley (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


>



Cosas muy raras veo en esta gráfica.
Desde 1792 a 1860 el real de a ocho español era moneda de circulación en USA con valor de 1$.
El real de a ocho tenia 25,5grs de plata fina.
1 dólar español 25,5 grs de plata fina. Y un dólar USA emitido en USA 24,1grs de plata fina.
Eran intercambiables. 
Haciendo una regla de tres, la onza de plata (31,1 grs) en el periodo de 1790 a 1857 se mantuvo invariable en 1,22$ por onza. 

Usando la calculadora de inflación en dólares. 
$1.22 in 1857 → 2021 | Inflation Calculator

Nos da la cifra de.....36,53$ de 2021.

Que casualidad no? 
Un precio digamos muy razonable para 2021. 

Sin embargo en la gráfica, lo colocan por encima de 70$.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Cosas muy raras veo en esta gráfica.
> Desde 1792 a 1860 el real de a ocho español era moneda de circulación en USA con valor de 1$.
> El real de a ocho tenia 25,5grs de plata fina.
> 1 dólar español 25,5 grs de plata fina. Y un dólar USA emitido en USA 24,1grs de plata fina.
> ...



Joder, os suele faltar a veces la síntesis o conclusión. Entonces....

¿Esa calculadora tiene en cuenta el 15% de inflación como mínimo que ha habido desde Marzo de 2020 hasta hoy? Ya sabes que la inflación no quieren reconocerla abiertamente.


----------



## Muttley (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Joder, os suele faltar a veces la síntesis o conclusión. Entonces....
> 
> ¿Esa calculadora tiene en cuenta el 15% de inflación como mínimo que ha habido desde Marzo de 2020 hasta hoy? Ya sabes que la inflación no quieren reconocerla abiertamente.



Yo lo que hago es poner sobre la mesa una duda razonable.
15% de inflación?
No lo se.
La gráfica la incluye o no?
Yo uso los datos disponibles que es lo que único que se puede hacer. 
Si tu crees que ha habido un 12 o un 19 o un 15%....pues cojonudo.
Entonces ajustas a lo que crees y sale tu resultado.


----------



## Silver94 (29 Ene 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Y no eres el único. Sería interesante que @necho apareciera por aquí para comentarnos como le ha ido en estos tres días. Aunque entiendo que pueda ser un tema reservado.



Pues mal no le ha ido, porque ya no tienen Britannias, Krggers tampoco (aunque no estoy seguro si tenía disponibles esta semana) y sólo deja comprar 325 Arcás de Noé.


----------



## The Grasshopper (29 Ene 2021)

Ojo a la pasta que está entrando


----------



## Dadaria (29 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> La plata desde siempre ha estado infravalorada, ha sido el oro de los pobres y no me extraña que se pusiese con su valor real o justo, pero no creo con esas cantidades desorbitadas que estais comentado.
> Os comento que mis compras de Mps, desde hace muchos años, he duplicado o mas el valor de las mismas, y siempre lo he tenido como refugio, no como inversion.
> Creo que vienen tiempos muy interesantes con los Mps, pero a mi no me gustaria esa forma de subir la plata, porque vendria una hiperinflacion brutal en todos los conceptos, la plata es muy utilizada en diferentes formas en la industria y cada dia cuesta mas trabajo sacarla.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que la plata es muy utilizada a nivel industrial, pero si está desapareciendo es precisamente porque está tan barata que no merece la pena reciclarla. En el improbable caso que los de reddit consiguieran que una onza alcanzase los 1000 dólares, lo más seguro es que se reciclase, igual que el oro, o simplemente sea sustituido por otros materiales más baratos como el cobre. En Australia hay algunas empresas que están estudiando la posibilidad de utilizar cobre en lugar de plata en la fabricación de paneles solares. Aparte de que la cantidad de metales utilizada en la fabricación electrónica es residual, con reciclar el metal bastaría, como han dicho antes.

Copper could replace silver in solar panels, price forecast to rise - Stockhead.



Lego. dijo:


> 1. Un teléfono o un portátil llevan metales en cantidades minúsculas con una incidencia residual en el precio final. Inlcuso multiplicándose 10x el precio de esos metales, supondría unas docenas de euros de sobreprecio.
> 
> 2. Todos esos metales se pueden recuperar. Solo se necesita que sea rentable. SI el precio sube así, se hará.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Ojo a la pasta que está entrando
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 558425




Y eso es plata papel, las compras en físico tardarán un tiempo en reflejarse... supongo
Entiendo que el proceso iría más o menos como sigue:

Los metaleros nos volvemos locos y compramos tubitos a tutiplen...
Los comercios se quedan bajos de stock y piden más a las Mint...
Las Mint compran más plata atender la demanda...
Ahí ya me pierdo.... no se donde comprarán la plata si a las mineras, o habrá intermediarios, pero por ahí empezarán a solicitar entregas de plata y los cortos se empezarán a pillar al no poder entregar lo que no tienen y el precio subirá...
Como siempre el físico es más seguro en el proceso, pero más lento, supongo que todo ese camino tardará en andarse...¿dias, semanas?


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ene 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Es cierto que la plata es muy utilizada a nivel industrial, pero si está desapareciendo es precisamente porque está tan barata que no merece la pena reciclarla. En el improbable caso que los de reddit consiguieran que una onza alcanzase los 1000 dólares, lo más seguro es que se reciclase, igual que el oro, o simplemente sea sustituido por otros materiales más baratos como el cobre. En Australia hay algunas empresas que están estudiando la posibilidad de utilizar cobre en lugar de plata en la fabricación de paneles solares. Aparte de que la cantidad de metales utilizada en la fabricación electrónica es residual, con reciclar el metal bastaría, como han dicho antes.
> 
> Copper could replace silver in solar panels, price forecast to rise - Stockhead.



Realmente lo ecológico es que la plata estuviera a 1000 euros para que se reciclase y no se tuviera que sacar tanta de tierra

Greta, zumbada!, haz campaña por la plata!

Por un mundo más sostenible, onzas a 1000 euros!


----------



## Evil_ (29 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Realmente lo ecológico es que la plata estuviera a 1000 euros para que se reciclase y no se tuviera que sacar tanta de tierra
> 
> Greta, zumbada!, haz campaña por la plata!
> 
> Por un mundo más sostenible, onzas a 1000 euros!



Lo siento amigo pero la plata se necesita para las celulas fotovoltaicas para la energia libre de contaminacion,necesitamos toda la plata disponible para llenar el mundo de paneles solares,si sube la plata seria imbiable.


----------



## asqueado (29 Ene 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Es cierto que la plata es muy utilizada a nivel industrial, pero si está desapareciendo es precisamente porque está tan barata que no merece la pena reciclarla. En el improbable caso que los de reddit consiguieran que una onza alcanzase los 1000 dólares, lo más seguro es que se reciclase, igual que el oro, o simplemente sea sustituido por otros materiales más baratos como el cobre. En Australia hay algunas empresas que están estudiando la posibilidad de utilizar cobre en lugar de plata en la fabricación de paneles solares. Aparte de que la cantidad de metales utilizada en la fabricación electrónica es residual, con reciclar el metal bastaría, como han dicho antes.
> 
> Copper could replace silver in solar panels, price forecast to rise - Stockhead.




Bueno con relacion a lo que dice, voy a darle mi experiencia en ello a nivel industrial en joyeria, antaño los talleres de joyeria tenian dos tinajas u orza de barro esmaltadas grandes a la salida de la habitacion donde se trabajaba y cuando finalizaba su jornada se lavaban las manos en ellas, una era para la plalta y otra para el oro, de esto le estoy hablando hace muchisimos años, luego con la llegada de adelantos vino un fregadero, con uno o dos senos donde se lavaban las manos depende del metal que habia estado trabajando, el agua iba a un deposito donde se depositaban las limallas que tenia en las manos, al igual que con las tinajas u orzas, cuando se iban de vacaciones sacaban de las mismas todo lo depositado en ello, y te sorprenderias lo que se cogia.
Tambien alrededor del banco de trabajo se colocaban y se colocan unas rejillas con agujeros para que si salta alguna limalla, caiga al suelo y no se pise, y asi no se pierde cierta cantidad de MPs, se barre igualmente y se funde recogiendo tambien una vez al año.
Y por ultimo tambien te dire, que las radiografias que antaño se realizaban en los hospital y quedaban almacenadas alli de los enfermos, pues habia quien las recogia y se fundian, recogiendo gran cantidad de plata. Quizas lo que estoy explicando aqui, a algunos foreros le suene a chino, pero eso lo he vivido yo.

Edito: Se me ha olvidado decir que con los crisoles que se funden los metales preciosos, cuando ya estan muy gastados, se rompen y tambien se funden, porque en cada fundacion existe una merma que va quedando en el mismo, entonces para aprovechar esa cantidad se funden los mismos y se saca tambien mps.
Tambien tengo que decir que con conductibilidad de la plata no es lo mismo que con el cobre
.


----------



## Tolagu (29 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pero si van a plata física no ha forma de pararlos...no?
> 
> Pueden parar una cotización de una acción, pero plata física hay mil sitios para comprar y eso al final repercutira en el papel porque empezarán a pedir entregas.
> 
> ...



No veo cómo lo pueden hacer. El problema de ir a por fisico es que no tienen ni puta idea de lo que es. Además, si entraran a saco a por unas oncicas (harían falta millones de oncicas, y con el fisico no puedes ir apalancado 100:1), inmediatamente se producirían problemas de disponibilidad. Joder, si ya los hay. Vamos a suponer que estos tíos tienen más poder económico del que creemos, y cada uno pilla 100 onzas a 25 pavos. ¿de verdad crees que se pueden conseguir 300 millones de onzas de las de verdad, de las que nos mola, así como así?

Y lo que no podemos olvidar es que *la plata es un valor estratégico y mucho más en estos momentos. No lo van a consentir.*

En lo que estoy absolutamente de acuerdo es que el miedo en el cuerpo seguro que lo han notado. De primeras ya han conseguido que nos nutramos con el espectáculo. Y de segundas, parece que la plata ha despertado (veremos por cuánto tiempo) del letargo de este mes.


----------



## Tolagu (29 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> 1. Un teléfono o un portátil llevan metales en cantidades minúsculas con una incidencia residual en el precio final. Inlcuso multiplicándose 10x el precio de esos metales, supondría unas docenas de euros de sobreprecio.
> 
> 2. Todos esos metales se pueden recuperar. Solo se necesita que sea rentable. SI el precio sube así, se hará.
> 
> ...



Muy verde, muy en línea con lo que mandan y ordenan las élites. No lo veo.


----------



## Josebs (29 Ene 2021)

"La empresa de construcción de casas ecológicas de lujo *S2A* se ha hecho con los derechos del único panel solar de grafeno que hay en el mundo. Se trata de la tecnología *PV Graph* que ha llevado a cabo la empresa europea *Freevolt*.

Parecía que el grafeno nunca iba a llegar, pero ya es una realidad. Esta tecnología solar innovadora es diferente a cualquier otra que exista: el grafeno es casi indestructible, elimina los problemas de degradación, de humedad y de efectividad de la temperatura que enfrentan otros paneles solares.

Sin ir más lejos, el informe completo de Evaluación de Desempeño de la Comisión de Energía de California sobre esta tecnología muestra que produjo 311 vatios en condiciones de prueba con una potencia de 300 W.

Las microfisuras, causadas por la soldadura a alta temperatura de metales caros durante la producción, han afectado negativamente la producción de energía, la confiabilidad y la efectividad de todos los paneles solares en el mercado. Pero eso ya es historia. La tecnología PV Graph elimina el estrés térmico durante la producción y el agrietamiento que resulta de esa producción, lo que resulta en una vida útil mucho más larga y una eficiencia mucho mejor y duradera. Los costos de producción también se reducen al *eliminar la necesidad de metales como la plata y el cobre*.

PV Graph utiliza una tecnología de celda híbrida, que combina tecnología de película delgada con tecnología de silicio cristalino, para producir módulos con un 50% más de eficiencia que duran más, son menos propensos a microdaños e incluso cuando están dañados, aún funcionan con una pérdida de productividad casi nula"


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ene 2021)

Las manos fuertes están cubiertas por todos los flancos, a largo, a corto, con papel, con papelitos, con la impresora, con información, con capacidad de reacción, ... son los que ganan sí o sí. 
El resto a campear el temporal. Hay los que se arriesgan para sacar una ganancia, pero su esfuerzo, dedicación, conocimiento y riesgo les cuesta. Hay los que van pasito a pasito sobre seguro, sin tanto esfuerzo y complicaciones. 

Pero el juego va a seguir, cambiarán la baraja, el tablero, las normas, eso seguro. Cada uno tiene que saber dónde está y lo que le conviene.


----------



## timi (30 Ene 2021)

*LA FILOSOFÍA DE LA DEUDA, LA MATEMÁTICA DE LOS METALES PRECIOSOS*
PUBLICADO POR MATTHEW PIEPENBURG | 29 DE ENERO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS178 
Los conocimientos del mercado a menudo provienen de fuentes inesperadas.
Uno de los profesores más queridos y populares de Harvard, por ejemplo, no era un economista, sino el brillante (y, por tanto, controvertido) filósofo universitario, Cornel West .
El profesor West llenó los auditorios de Harvard con cientos de estudiantes universitarios asombrados que se maravillaron de su habilidad para derribar a Wittgenstein, Royce, Nietzsche y William James mientras otros recitan estadísticas para los Boston Red Sox o las probabilidades de Newcastle en la Premier League.
El profesor West llevó a Harvard a alturas intelectuales nunca vistas desde el infame Discurso de la Escuela de Teología de Ralph Waldo Emerson .
Estos fueron quizás los días más felices (y listas de lectura) de mi vida académica.
Y un libro que West nos empujó a leer fue " _Tratado de la naturaleza humana_ ", de David Hume.
Se trataba de un material bastante pesado, todo sobre las nociones kantianas de la realidad, la percepción, la conciencia y otros asuntos que podría pensar que no tienen nada que ver con su riqueza o un secreto económico crítico.
Pero la filosofía está de hecho plagada de nombres (Platón, Pascal, Hume, Descartes, Whitehead, Russell, etc.) que eran _buenos en matemáticas_ .
*DE LA FILOSOFÍA A LA ECONOMÍA: EL SECRETO DE MERCADO DE HUME*
David Hume, por ejemplo, escribió otro libro muy breve (¿ensayo?) En 1752 que trataba menos de filosofía y más de economía.
Contenía un secreto de mercado profundamente simple.
Titulado " _De las finanzas públicas_ ", el pensamiento de Hume inspiraría más tarde la obra infame de Adam Smith, " _La riqueza de las naciones_ ", y guiaría las ideas de otros genios como Voltaire, Franklin y von Mises. 
Específicamente, Hume analizó el problema de la deuda, utilizando estudios de casos desde el Imperio Romano hasta los rincones más remotos de la antigua Mesopotamia para comprender su punto (y secreto de mercado).
¿Y cuál era su secreto de mercado?
Muy simple: la _deuda destruye_ .
*EL SECRETO DE MERCADO DE DAVID HUME EN 2021: EL FIN DE LA "LANGUIDEZ LUJOSA"*
Unos 269 años después de que Hume escribiera este secreto fundamental del mercado, ahora nos encontramos en el peor de los casos, el “escenario de Hume” cuando se trata de que la filosofía se encuentre con la realidad.
A fines de 2019, momentos antes de que el Coronavirus apareciera en los titulares, la economía global en general, y la economía de EE. UU. En particular, _ya_ estaban en niveles récord de deuda, mucho más allá del marcador global de $ 260 billones.
Eso fue un problema.
¿Por qué?
Porque como Hume (y muchos otros economistas clásicos mucho más brillantes que yo) han advertido: Siempre que se utiliza la deuda para disfrutar de un "zumbido" a corto plazo, el resultado es simplemente un desastre a largo plazo.
El futuro está efectivamente hipotecado en el dolor, mientras que la generación actual vive en lo que Hume describió como una "languidez lujosa".
No hace falta decir que Wall Street en general, y los "mercados acomodados" posteriores a 2008 en particular, ciertamente habían disfrutado de cierto "lujo" _inducido por la deuda,_ como ilustra la siguiente bonanza del mercado posterior a 2008 ...







El índice _pre-_ COVID S&P 500 subió más del 300% desde los mínimos de 2009 hasta los máximos de 2019 casi exclusivamente en el viento de cola de, lo adivinó: DEUDA.
Pero incluso una pandemia global no hizo nada para frenar el aumento de esteroides del S&P (es decir, impulsado por la deuda) _posterior al_ COVID ...







La deuda corporativa y del gobierno de EE. UU. Simplemente se disparó, al igual que el mercado de valores.
¿Ves la correlación aquí?







En resumen: la mayoría de estos puntos "lujosos" de S&P fueron pagados por recompras de acciones corporativas financiadas por deuda a baja tasa y _préstamos_ gubernamentales extremos .
La gente de los grandes bancos, o de varios políticos (rojos o azules), que nunca se tomaron la molestia de estudiar economía (o historia francamente básica), se olvidaron de decirle a los votantes e inversores que debajo de los últimos 12 años de "lujo" y "recuperación" ”Yace un secreto de mercado (y un virus económico) del que advirtió Hume en 1752 ...
*MÁS NO ES MÁS*
En concreto, Hume dijo esto de la deuda: "Más no es más".
Es decir, más deuda no genera crecimiento a largo plazo; de hecho, matemáticamente lo destruye.
Para confirmar este secreto de mercado, basta con mirar la historia de lo que sucede cuando la deuda pública supera el 50% de sus ingresos, o PIB. Una vez que esa proporción alcanza el 50% del PIB, esto es malo.
Y cuando esa proporción alcanza el 90%, la economía pierde 1/3 de su tasa de crecimiento.
Esto no es solo cierto algunas veces. _Es cierto todo el tiempo_ , porque la economía, cuando se entiende, no es un arte; es una ciencia.
La deuda, cuando se extiende en exceso, siempre mata el crecimiento.
A día de hoy, la deuda del gobierno de EE. UU. Con respecto al PIB, en 126,5%, ha superado con creces el punto sin retorno.







En resumen, cuando se trata de crecimiento, EE. UU. (Y la UE) simplemente están jodidos ...
Japón también demuestra este punto.
Su relación deuda / PIB ha alcanzado y superado la marca del 225% y su economía aún no ha experimentado ningún crecimiento digno de mención desde que el Nikkei se hundió en 1989.
Estados Unidos no será diferente.
Al llegar al desastre de COVID de 2020, la relación deuda / PIB de EE. UU. _Ya_ estaba en 107%.
En 2019, agregamos $ 1 billón a nuestro déficit y, para fines de 2020, otros $ 4 billones, con mucha más deuda por delante para 2021.
*CRISIS: ¿A QUIÉN CULPAR?*
Por desgracia, Estados Unidos, como tantas "economías líderes", se encuentra en una innegable crisis de deuda.
Y no hay ningún argumento a nivel ético, humano o incluso político de que se necesitaran medidas de emergencia (todas pagadas con _deuda_ ).
Pero aquí está el problema: a nivel económico e histórico, no podemos permitirnos estas medidas.
El secreto de mercado de Hume nos advierte que la próxima generación pagará nuestra deuda (y las cuestionables medidas de política de COVID) de formas ahora inimaginables.
Pero, ¿es justo culpar a los responsables políticos por las sorpresas de COVID y la deuda de COVID?
Para Hume, la respuesta es sí. 
¿Por qué?
Porque a nuestros líderes, como a los líderes de cualquier familia, se les advirtió hace mucho tiempo que tuvieran lo que Hume describió como "protección contra la brecha de producción", es decir, lo que nuestros padres llamarían un "fondo para tiempos difíciles".
De hecho, EE. UU. A menudo mantuvo un fondo para tiempos difíciles.
Eisenhower ciertamente lo hizo.
Pero todo fue cuesta abajo cuando Nixon declaró: "Supongo que ahora todos somos keynesianos", lo que significa que todos ignoramos el secreto del mercado y nos enamoramos (adictos a) la deuda.







*NUESTRA HISTORIA DE AMOR CON LA DEUDA*
¿Por qué? Porque la deuda es divertida.
Compra muchas compras y "languidez lujosa", desde Wall Street hasta Main Street y Pennsylvania Avenue.
Pero el secreto de mercado de Hume nos recuerda que cualquier nación que no produce ni gana tanto como gasta se dirige matemáticamente hacia un momento real de "uh-oh".
Hume advirtió a los legisladores que se preparen para el "Uh-Oh" (día lluvioso), que en su momento incluía guerras, desastres naturales _y enfermedades_ .
Lamentablemente, nuestros responsables políticos no estaban preparados; fueron agotados.
Una vez que la relación deuda / PIB es demasiado alta, cada dólar de deuda pública produce menos crecimiento económico.
Al entrar _en_ 2020 y COVID, por ejemplo, EE. UU. Solo estaba obteniendo 40 centavos de crecimiento por cada dólar de deuda.
*ENTONCES LLEGÓ NUESTRO MOMENTO DE UH-OH*
Con el desastre de COVID (es decir, ese inevitable “día lluvioso”), _ya_ nos estábamos ahogando en deudas.
Peor aún, la _nueva_ deuda que hemos asumido (y que _seguiremos_ acumulando) conducirá a un crecimiento de 20 centavos por cada dólar de nueva deuda.
UH oh.
Huelga decir que Estados Unidos se enfrenta ahora a una enorme "brecha de producción".
Incluso _antes de_ la crisis de COVID, el volumen del comercio mundial, que normalmente crecía a una tasa del 5% anual, era solo del 0,5%, niveles que solo hemos visto 3 veces en nuestra historia.
La deuda global, que ahora alcanza los increíbles 280 billones de dólares, se ha triplicado en poco más de una década.
En resumen, nuestros legisladores ebrios de deuda nos habían debilitado _mucho antes de que_ el mundo se enfermara ...
Es vergonzoso, aunque el FMI y otros nunca admitirán su propia responsabilidad, señalando en cambio a COVID como un niño culpable con la mano en un tarro de galletas lleno de deudas.
*DE LA DEFLACIÓN A LA INFLACIÓN: DISMINUCIÓN DEL CRECIMIENTO Y LA INVERSIÓN EN EL FUTURO*
El aumento de los niveles de deuda y la fijación de las tasas de interés en la zona cero para fomentar aún más la deuda pueden conducir a la deflación y al bajo crecimiento.
Pero con un giro inflacionario (ver más abajo).
Por ahora, la Fed literalmente no tiene más remedio que mantener las tasas en cero o cerca de cero durante los próximos 6 a 7 años, lo que significa que los rendimientos de los bonos a más largo plazo (rango 1% -2%) permanecerán anémicos (con rendimientos _reales negativos_ ). por un largo tiempo, con una curva de rendimiento manipulada por la Fed ahora estancada (pegada) a las tasas de interés reprimidas durante la noche.
*¿QUÉ PASA CON LA (HIPER) INFLACIÓN?*
Muchos se preguntan sobre el aumento de la inflación.
Esto es válido, dada toda la impresión de dinero que ha estado ocurriendo desde 2008 en general y en el contexto actual de COVID de QE ilimitado en particular.
Después de todo, cuando la Fed imprime billones de dólares de la nada en cuestión de semanas, la inflación parece inevitable, ¿verdad?
Bueno eso depende.
Pero se acerca la inflación. Este es el por qué.
*La Fed: de prestamista a gastador*
La Fed (según la Fed Reserve Act de 1913 y las revisiones redactadas por Carter Glass en la década de 1930) solo tenía el poder de otorgar _préstamos_ ; NO tenía el poder de _gastar, es_ decir, imprimir dinero y asignarlo / gastarlo directamente como mejor le parezca.
Esto se debe a que los redactores de la Ley de Reserva Federal deben haber leído algo de Hume en 1913 ...
Es decir, Glass entendió que si la Fed tuviera el poder de imprimir _y_ gastar, entonces, como advirtió Hume, veríamos una inflación en forma de bola de nieve, tasas crecientes y muerte económica, es decir, nos convertiríamos en una república bananera muy parecida a la Francia de la década de 1790 , Alemania de la década de 1930, Yugoslavia de posguerra o algo así como Bolivia del siglo XX ...
Eso sería _muy_ , _muy_ loco, ¿no?
*¿SIGNOS DE LOCURA?*
Pero amigos, quizás hayan notado que los bancos centrales se están volviendo lentamente desesperados, es decir, locos.
Miremos más de cerca.
Quizás ya haya notado cómo el "poder de gastar" de la Fed se coló recientemente por la puerta trasera de la ley y pasó por encima de las cabezas de los llamados "medios" financieros.
Al crear una pequeña entidad inteligente de propósito especial para actuar como intermediario, la Fed rescató en 2020 los ETF de bonos corporativos privados y otros bonos basura, que en mi opinión es solo una forma de forma sobre sustancia de darse desesperadamente _el poder de gastar_ .
UH oh.
Como advirtió el secreto de mercado de Hume y la historia lo confirmó desde John Law France (1720) hasta Weimar en el siglo XX, eso termina muy, muy mal.
Para la primavera de 2020, por ejemplo, la Fed estaba realizando compras directas de ETF de bonos y, más tarde, de emisores de bonos individuales.
Pronto, es probable que realicen compras directas de valores bursátiles, siguiendo el desesperado ejemplo de Japón.
Ese tipo de _gasto_ para respaldar mercados que de otro modo estarían en quiebra aumenta la velocidad del dinero y, como advirtió Hume, finalmente aumenta el ritmo y el alcance de la inflación, que ahora está fuera de nuestro alcance.
*¿LA SOLUCIÓN?*
Como confirma el secreto de mercado de Hume (así como las matemáticas básicas y la historia económica), una vez que una nación pasa el Rubicón de demasiada deuda a ingresos, más préstamos e impresión de dinero nunca, nunca, conducirán a un mayor crecimiento.
En cambio, simplemente compra un modo de supervivencia estancado, similar al de Japón, en el que vemos y experimentamos rendimientos cada vez más reducidos para nuestras orgías de deuda.
La tragedia de la crisis de COVID (y sus crecientes reacciones políticas de disparidad de riqueza que bordean el feudalismo ) exigirán y requerirán aún más deuda y más ayuda.
Pero, nuevamente, los políticos no son economistas, porque si lo fueran, admitirían la verdad de este secreto del mercado, y la verdad es que nos dirigimos hacia años de estancamiento y mayor inflación, lo que difícilmente es un eslogan de campaña ganador.
El secreto de mercado que nos contó David Hume en 1752 se reduce a esto: la deuda solo se puede resolver con austeridad, es decir, viviendo dentro de nuestras posibilidades.
Pero como sociedad, mercado de valores y país, hemos estado viviendo más allá de nuestras posibilidades durante más de una generación, lo que significa que la generación de nuestros hijos sufrirá por los excesos de sus predecesores.
Vivir dentro de nuestras posibilidades significaría menos gasto, menos demanda, menos crecimiento, menos respaldo de bonos artificiales, menos inversión, menos asombrosos máximos del mercado y (con suerte) menos fe en las fantasías .
Lo que significa que a medida que somos testigos de cómo la Fed explota gradualmente el poder abierto para gastar (solución de pura fantasía), no se deje engañar por ella como una "solución", ni siquiera por un segundo.
Una Fed con poder abierto para gastar es simplemente el primer signo y síntoma de una mayor inflación por venir, del tipo que destruye las economías, como lo han hecho todas las políticas hiperinflacionarias, desde Mesopotamia hasta el París del siglo XVIII.
*METALES PRECIOSOS: PREPARACIÓN Y PROTECCIÓN DEL SENTIDO COMÚN*
Por tanto, los inversores informados harían bien en consultar las advertencias de Hume, así como las leyes básicas de las matemáticas y la historia.
Tales conocimientos sirven mejor (a largo plazo) que los últimos titulares de un medio financiero o un Congreso que a menudo se parece más a los niños de jardín de infantes en juego que a la sabiduría en movimiento.
Más monedas impresas y más _gasto_ directo (en lugar de solo _préstamos_ ) de los desesperados bancos centrales apuntan históricamente hacia el aumento de la inflación y, por lo tanto, la continua degradación de la moneda.
Aquellos que juegan el juego a largo plazo (en lugar de solo el green) de la preservación de la riqueza entienden que las materias primas en general, y los metales preciosos en particular, son un componente absolutamente esencial para prepararse para estas eventualidades de lento movimiento pero históricamente confirmadas hacia el aumento de la inflación y el aumento. rendimientos.
Esta tendencia inflacionaria, por supuesto, podría tentar a algunos a acortar los bonos del Tesoro a más largo plazo, pero eso significa luchar contra un banco central poderoso (y poderosamente peligroso), algo que evitaría por ahora, ya que la Fed aún controla (es decir, distorsiona) el rendimiento. curva.
Pero las materias primas (línea azul), para los inversores pacientes, son una apuesta a _largo plazo_ mucho más segura que los bonos del Tesoro manipulados, y un _valor_ mucho mejor que las acciones con burbujas (línea roja).







Por supuesto, el oro físico es mi mercancía favorita en un mundo de deuda respaldado por la locura fiduciaria. Independientemente de la acción diaria del precio, el oro físico protege contra la degradación de la moneda que está en juego hoy.







En resumen, y a medida que la historia avanza hacia una inflación creciente, el dinero inteligente estará protegido en los años venideros de la misma manera que lo ha sido durante miles de años antes: con tonos dorados.
_Fuente original: Goldswitzerland_


----------



## esseri (30 Ene 2021)

Bom día...rematando la chapa de ayer...y a cuenta del post anterior :

" Por supuesto, el oro físico es mi mercancía favorita en un mundo de deuda respaldado por la locura fiduciaria. Independientemente de la acción diaria del precio, *el oro físico protege contra la degradación de la MONEDA* que está en juego hoy. "

--------------------------------------------------------

OK...( Y volvemos a la confusión de términos...con k todo diox se ha hecho la paja mental del siglo ) : "Pues claro ! Porke el Oro NO ES MONEDA ! ( DINERO )...es MEJOR. Es RIKEZA".

Vamos a esa confusión , k muchos , erradamente, imo, asumen como una especie de chocante "reconocimiento" u "homenaje" al Gold :

La reivindicación del patrón Oro y gaitas parejas no implica k el Oro sea reconocido como DINERO - de hecho, como "el mejor dinero" y por tanto, beatificado por ello e instalado en la máxima categoría , ése es un errordekonzéto mayúsculo derivado de vivir el día a día entre DINERO desde hace siglos - Repito : La reivindicación del patrón Oro y gaitas parejas no implica k el Oro sea reconocido como DINERO...sino k el DINERO sea anclado a algo valioso K NO LO SEA. Porke sencillamente el dinero no tiene valor. REPRESENTA VALOR.

Esta asociación de ideas perdida en el hoyo de los tiempos se ve incluso en referentes económicos k se muestran como la cuadratura del círculo...pero k estaban picáos por el mismo bicho ( sin descartar k, en el caso de esta culebrilla, ante el congreso de los USA estaba simplemente continuando la confusión trilera en k se basa su chiringuito...y el k estuviese "picando" al resto, fuese él ) .

_“Gold is Money. Everithing else is credit”_. - JPMorgan, 1912 - . Akí, el fulano, vuelve a ocultar el "veneno" .

Y en ella, estigmatiza UNA EXTENSIÓN - de hecho, la principal - DEL DINERO...y va a ser k no, maifrén , porke TODO el dinero es deuda ! Incluso el anclado al Oro en un patrón ! -, k es deuda de riesgo minimizado - ( El elemental de contraparte***** del regulador y un Nixon simpaticón, por ejemplo ). Esta misma confusión insertada en el incosnciente colectivo se parecia en el artículo anterior , donde el autor, seguro k un GoldBug hasta las trancas, desenlaza el trile actual a partir de un punto para él esencial : LA DEUDA ( K obviamente, es una expresión monetaria k se evidencia ,chirría y llama la atención en puntos de los ciclos monetarios/crediticios inherentes al sistema fiat se descompensan ). Y NO, joder !...k TODO el dinero es deuda ! Lo malo no es esa expresión ciclica y evidente de la deuda , la deuda siempre está ahí : El asunto es k el DINERO enjuga su naturaleza como deuda durante los balances expansivos k crea a su favor : El dinero siempre es deuda a mil por hora...siempre es el juego de la cerilla. Cuando el ciclo de ese dinero se agota, su cara más negativa se muestra desnuda...pero esa deuda - e incluso más, durante los ciclos expansivos k se retroalimentan y camuflan el timo - siempre está ahí.



Asínnn se entiende el puro deskojono/profundo desprecio de FOFOA en cuanto se le mentaba la bicha del Oro monetario, el patrón Oro y la de diox...para su FreeGold ...y, por supuestón, toca corregir, sikiera mentalmente, para entenderlo todo con la propiedá precisa :

"SÓLO el Gold es RIKEZA. TODO lo demás...es DINERO "





***** Riesgo de contraparte eternamente esgrimido por, por ejemplo, los maxis bitcoñeros ...cuando se intenta proponer una crypto respaldada en Gold ( k obviamente, miminizaría infinitamente más las limitaciones tecnológicas evidentes - y aclaro : ineludibles y necesarias para una síntesis insuperable - del Oro ...añadiendo una segunda capa de excelencia tecnológica a la RIKEZA REAL. Pero el desdén es absolutamente normal...porke BTC, siendo la puta bomba atómica del dinero , un birguería jamás soñada, es éso : DINERO. Y sus partidarios , a fin de cuentas, defienden EL DINERO, la más potente expresión del dinero, ok...mientras un defensor cabal del Gold defiende la RIKEZA ).

Bitcoin intenta proyectar ad infinitum las cualidades monetarias. El Oro , en un planteamiento monetario, lo k intenta es minimizarlas a su mínima expresión...porke sabe k todo lo k haya en medio de la Rikeza Real y el hombre, es ruido.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Ene 2021)

@esseri 

Creo que es más sencillo de entender llamando dinero al oro ya que es el único soporte que cumple con las tres características que tiene que tener el dinero: unidad de cuenta, medio de pago y reserva de valor.

Lo demás son medios de pago creados por el hombre y que no son reserva de valor en el tiempo. Su emisor y creador es humano, no mantiene su valor en el tiempo, acaba volviendo al valor que tenía cuando se creó que es cercano a cero. 

Unos medios de pago pueden ser substitutos del dinero (oro) si tienen una convertibilidad fija con éste (patrón oro). En el patrón oro, lo que circula es el medio de pago que representa al oro. El medio de pago es "tan bueno como el oro" siempre que su emisor sea capaz de cumplir con la convertibilidad fija a petición de su poseedor.

Otros medios de pago, sin convertibilidad fija al oro, necesitan de un Estado que lo imponga como único medio de pago capaz de saldar las deudas de los ciudadanos con el Estado para generar una demanda artificial del mismo para que mantenga (malamente) su valor en el tiempo. El círculo se cierra con un sistema financiero que puede crear dicho medio de pago en forma de deuda, sin coste alguno y cobrar intereses por ello.

Sería perfecto para el emisor si tal sistema fuese estable, el problema es que no lo es. Para ser estable necesita un crecimiento exponencial de los medios de pago en circulación que termina por colapsar. 

Cuando se usan medios de pago que no son reserva de valor, sus usuarios, en vez de pedir dinero bueno (reserva de valor+medio de pago), piden dinero malo en mayor cantidad (medio de pago) agravando aún más el problema monetario. 

Siempre habrá humanos creando medios de pago e intentando hacerlos pasar por dinero mediante la persuasión (criptos) o imposición (medios de pago estatales comúnmente conocidos como dinero fiat). Hay muchos ejemplos en la historia.

Cuando el sistema monetario basado en medios de pago colapsa, lo que queda es el dinero real: los metales preciosos ya que son la única forma de preservar valor (riqueza) en el tiempo y no puede ser creado por el hombre que únicamente es capaz de "recolectarlo" gastando tiempo y energía para ello.


----------



## esseri (30 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @esseri
> 
> Creo que es más sencillo de entender llamando dinero al oro ya que es el único soporte que cumple con las tres características que tiene que tener el dinero: unidad de cuenta, medio de pago y reserva de valor.



Lo sencillo es comprender k el Oro no es ni debe ser dinero. Y k cualkier vinculación suya a medios de pago, minimizará su poder como la mejor Reserva de Valor...k es lo k hay k preservar.

Para k el Oro alcance su máxima expresión, debe flotar al margen de sistemas monetarios. Acceder a él, k sea problema de todos los "dineros ferpektos" k se kieran implantar...y sus chanchullos, k los alejarán de la Rikeza Real. Mantener las 3 cualidades monetarias principales en un mismo elemento es un conflicto de intereses constante. ( y más allá de ello, como medio de pago y unidad de cuenta es manifiesta, infinitamente mejorable : Pero es el mejor ejecutor , una puta obra maestra de la tarea más importante del planeta , la de asegurar su rikeza ).

Rikeza al margen de cualkier sistema monetario o financiero y reaccionando a cada chanchullo de éstos - a los k nunca podrás meter en vereda, ni con el rigor del Gold sikiera -...éso es lo k el Oro debe ser , como servicio a sí mismo y a la necesaria acumulación de rikeza de una sociedá con vocación de prosperidá y enrikecimiento.

Y por cierto, está tan cerca de ser real, k sólo la corrupción de los mercados de metal - de hecho, su única atadura residual al sistema financiero y sus triles, su única correa - lo separa de ese punto...lo k convierte a la Rikeza Real del mundo - k no al fiat - en vulnerable. Y ojo , k una gestión consensuada y rigurosa de ello arreglaría el problema de rikeza en el planeta...al margen de la casaputax monetaria particular k cada bloke se marke en su casa. Y este 2021 toca Breton Woods e implementación de la Basilea III más jevy.


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Ene 2021)

16:00


----------



## Razkin (30 Ene 2021)

Hola a todos
@esseri y @Spielzeug, enhorabuena por vuestros post. Un rato entretenido mientras os leo en mi desayuno tardío de este sábado. Me quedo un par de frases:

- "Bitcoin intenta proyectar ad infinitum las cualidades monetarias. El Oro , en un planteamiento monetario, lo k intenta es minimizarlas a su mínima expresión...porke sabe k todo lo k haya en medio de la Rikeza Real y el hombre, es ruido". (esseri)

- "Siempre habrá humanos creando medios de pago e intentando hacerlos pasar por dinero mediante la persuasión (criptos) o imposición (medios de pago estatales comúnmente conocidos como dinero fiat). Hay muchos ejemplos en la historia" (spielzeug). 

Estáis muy cerca uno de otro. Y sobre el detalle de concepto de Riqueza me gustaría añadir (ojo, esto no es mío, en algún sitio lo leí y me pareció convincente): ¿Y si la midiéramos en tiempo?
Quiero decir, si por ejemplo, una persona va muy chunga al médico y este le indica "..le quedan seis meses de vida". Esta midiendo su salud en tiempo.
¿Y si mi Riqueza es el tiempo que puedo sobrevivir con lo que actualmente tengo?. Siempre con el componente subjetivo de mi modo de vida claro está. 
Pensándolo bien puedo decir que soy metalero porque estoy convencido que sobreviviría mas tiempo con un lingote de oro, gastando gramo a gramo, que con el valor en dinero de ese lingote. Y por no hablar de mi huerta, que me da tomates, pepinos, .... ricos y RIQUEZA (sí, con mayúsculas).


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Ene 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Hola a todos
> @esseri y @Spielzeug, enhorabuena por vuestros post. Un rato entretenido mientras os leo en mi desayuno tardío de este sábado. Me quedo un par de frases:
> 
> - "Bitcoin intenta proyectar ad infinitum las cualidades monetarias. El Oro , en un planteamiento monetario, lo k intenta es minimizarlas a su mínima expresión...porke sabe k todo lo k haya en medio de la Rikeza Real y el hombre, es ruido". (esseri)
> ...



Claro, el tiempo es el valor más escaso y el dinero duro lo compra o lo alarga, como prefieras. La libertad de como vivir ese tiempo, es el quid de la cuestión y para eso, también puede servir el dinero (duro) a veces.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

Some Redditors Have Silver ETFs In Their Sights


----------



## The Grasshopper (30 Ene 2021)

En Londres no queda plata en las tiendas y me comenta un amigo francés que su tienda de confianza está vendiendo filarmónicas del 2014 porque no le queda otra cosa. En el dorado quedan 20 arcas de Noé y la onza en las tiendas esta desde 27€. Le están dando un buen empujón.




mi teoría es que estamos ante el gran reset. Es año jubileo y nos están compartiendo por las redes maneras de acabar con nuestras deudas y empezar una nueva era económica desde cero. Los que estén al tanto, claro. El resto seguirá pobre y remando.


----------



## lvdo (30 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Lo sencillo es comprender k el Oro no es ni debe ser dinero. Y k cualkier vinculación suya a medios de pago, minimizará su poder como la mejor Reserva de Valor...k es lo k hay k preservar.
> 
> Para k el Oro alcance su máxima expresión, debe flotar al margen de sistemas monetarios. Acceder a él, k sea problema de todos los "dineros ferpektos" k se kieran implantar...y sus chanchullos, k los alejarán de la Rikeza Real. Mantener las 3 cualidades monetarias principales en un mismo elemento es un conflicto de intereses constante. ( y más allá de ello, como medio de pago y unidad de cuenta es manifiesta, infinitamente mejorable : Pero es el mejor ejecutor , una puta obra maestra de la tarea más importante del planeta , la de asegurar su rikeza ).
> 
> ...



El problema de lo que comentas esseri, es controlar que los que almacenan los metales no emitan más papelitos de la cuenta. Ese ha sido el gran problema desde que se crearon los primeros bancos, la codicia de los banqueros. Y donde pongo banqueros se puede poner lo que se quiera.

Para garantizar que no haya listos que se pasen de la raya, los metales deben circular. Es la única forma de que no se abuse de la buena fe de las personas, en mi opinión. Aparte de que así se conseguiría descentralizar el poder que les otorgaría poseer el dinero bueno, en vez del dinero papel.

Un saludo!


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Some Redditors Have Silver ETFs In Their Sights



El problema es que en mayor o menor medida esos ETF tienen que tener respaldo en físico. ¿de dónde lo van a sacar?

Hipótesis: Disparan por ejemplo SLV y acaban parando cotización y liquidando el fondo porque no les interesa o no pueden cubrir con el físico necesario.

Edito: ¿Nadie ha pensado en ese país de piratas en el que residen buena parte de los depósitos de MP? ¿Los tienen realmente? ¿Los entregarían si se lo pidieran sus dueños?


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2021)

¿Se puede generar una bola de nieve? ¿Y si esto fuera el detonante? Hay mucho viejo alemán con efectivo que no tiene fondo en el que meter. ¿Puede pasar eso? ¿O que más gente se sume al empujón? Yo no tenía NADA de plata y esta semana he comprado varios lingotes.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Se puede generar una bola de nieve? ¿Y si esto fuera el detonante? Hay mucho viejo alemán con efectivo que no tiene fondo en el que meter. ¿Puede pasar eso? ¿O que más gente se sume al empujón? Yo no tenía NADA de plata y esta semana he comprado varios lingotes.



Yo insisto una vez más en que la Plata no son las tiendas de videojuegos. Es estratégica por muchos motivos. Y cualquier movimiento debería ser de unas proporciones tan grandes que las consecuencias son inimaginables. Los alemanes intentarán comprar físico que es lo que hacen y lo que es correcto.

Hemos pasado del letargo a un estado de excitación que ya veremos por dónde sale o por dónde nos dejan que salga.

Mi opinión es que si ahora se produce un movimiento constante hacia los 32-35 no va a ocurrir nada. Si se fuerza a que ese movimiento se haga en 2 días, van a sacar el mazo. Si barruntan o sospechan que se les puede ir de las manos, van a machacar la plata como en Marzo pasado. No por la plata en si, sino porque esa subida exponencial sería el reflejo de una situación descontrolada. Y ya sabemos lo que ocurrió, la plata y el oro se convierten en líquido para cubrir posiciones en el resto de mercados.

Por otra parte, los bobiernos -todos ellos- no permitirán un desplome súbito de las fiat. Ni de coña. Como no van a permitir que se les vean las verguenzas de la inflación de golpe y porrazo.

Yo lo que deseo es una subida constante y tranquila. A mi el que la plata se vaya a 50 me la suda por que no voy a vender lo que tengo y porque tengo claro que lo que sube en vertical cae de igual manera.


----------



## racional (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema es que en mayor o menor medida esos ETF tienen que tener respaldo en físico. ¿de dónde lo van a sacar?
> 
> Hipótesis: Disparan por ejemplo SLV y acaban parando cotización y liquidando el fondo porque no les interesa o no pueden cubrir con el físico necesario.
> 
> Edito: ¿Nadie ha pensado en ese país de piratas en el que residen buena parte de los depósitos de MP? ¿Los tienen realmente? ¿Los entregarían si se lo pidieran sus dueños?



Esos ETF son un fraude legal.
Pero parece que funciona, porque la gente lo compra.
Y este es el problema de los metales, que lo fija el mercado irreal del papel.
Y si llevan décadas haciedolo, es que les funciona muy bien.
Cosa que no pueden hacer con Bitcoin, que refleja su valor real.
Porque mientras el precio de los metales se fija centralizadamente, el de las cryptos se hace descentralizadamente.
Mientras los bancos sigan teniendo ese poder, no creo que cambie nada.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Ilustro con mazazos ejemplo:


racional dijo:


> Esos ETF son un fraude legal.
> Pero parece que funciona, porque la gente lo compra.
> Y este es el problema de los metales, que lo fija el mercado irreal del papel.
> Y si llevan décadas haciedolo, es que les funciona muy bien.
> ...



Y ya estamos otra vez con las *putas criptos* en los hilos de metales. *Es que no parais, JODER !!!!*


----------



## Tichy (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ilustro con mazazos ejemplo:
> 
> Y ya estamos otra vez con las *putas criptos* en los hilos de metales. *Es que no parais, JODER !!!!*



Todas las estafas piramidales son intrínsecamente proselitistas. Mientras entre sangre fresca, los listillos ganan, pero si no abducen pardillos, la pirámide se derrumba. 

Como para atender a razones y dejar de dar la brasa.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Todas las estafas piramidales son intrínsecamente proselitistas. Mientras entre sangre fresca, los listillos ganan, pero si no abducen pardillos, la pirámide se derrumba.
> 
> Como para atender a razones y dejar de dar la brasa.



Si Tichy, pero es que estoy hasta el RABO.

Joder, si me apetece comerme un buen solomillo, pues me voy a un asador. Y este grupo de gilipollas, GILIPOLLAS, *GILIPOLLAAASSS*, no para de venir por los hilos de metales a meternos un puto brócoli en la nariz. Estoy hasta los huevos de ellos. Si es que si tuviera tiempo, metería 10 clones por los putos hilos de criptos para reventarlos, coño.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo insisto una vez más en que la Plata no son las tiendas de videojuegos. Es estratégica por muchos motivos. Y cualquier movimiento debería ser de unas proporciones tan grandes que las consecuencias son inimaginables. Los alemanes intentarán comprar físico que es lo que hacen y lo que es correcto.
> 
> Hemos pasado del letargo a un estado de excitación que ya veremos por dónde sale o por dónde nos dejan que salga.
> 
> ...



Pues tienes lógica lo que dices.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues tienes lógica lo que dices.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



A esto me refiero, Harrymorgan:


----------



## Membroza (30 Ene 2021)

Preguntas:

- ¿Cómo se decide el precio de la onza de plata?
- ¿Quién tiene el oscuro interés en meter cortos para deprimir el precio? No hablamos de cortos de un par de millones, sino de miles. A alguien le tiene que estar beneficiando mucho esta situación.
- ¿Por qué la industria que depende de la venta de plata no se ha organizado para destruir esos cortos? Que todas las mineras de plata, tiendas y demás agentes formen el sindicato de la venganza y cada una aporte para terminar con la agonía.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Preguntas:
> 
> - ¿Cómo se decide el precio de la onza de plata?
> - ¿Quién tiene el oscuro interés en meter cortos para deprimir el precio? No hablamos de cortos de un par de millones, sino de miles. A alguien le tiene que estar beneficiando mucho esta situación.
> - ¿Por qué la industria que depende de la venta de plata no se ha organizado para destruir esos cortos? Que todas las mineras de plata, tiendas y demás agentes formen el sindicato de la venganza y cada una aporte para terminar con la agonía.



China es la respuesta más probable. JPM era su brazo ejecutor.

No entiendo que preguntes a quién le beneficia un precio bajo de la plata. A todo Dios, menos a nosotros lo metaleros y a los mineros. Y a nosotros, hasta cierto nivel de precio. Cualquier industria que consuma plata (desde la antigua fototográfica, la gráfica, fotovoltaicas, electrónica......) se beneficia de un precio contenido.


----------



## timi (30 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> 16:00



interesante , comento un detalle al que hace referencia:
La plata subirá igualmente , independientemente que esos "niñatos" pretendan manipular su precio. Lo que me lleva a pensar que igual utilizan eso para cargar las culpas a este movimiento y dar a entender lo malos que son y los problemas que causarán con estas acciones
El tiempo dirá.


----------



## timi (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> China es la respuesta más probable. JPM era su brazo ejecutor.
> 
> No entiendo que preguntes a quién le beneficia un precio bajo de la plata. A todo Dios, menos a nosotros lo metaleros y a los mineros. Y a nosotros, hasta cierto nivel de precio. Cualquier industria que consuma plata (desde la antigua fototográfica, la gráfica, fotovoltaicas, electrónica......) se beneficia de un precio contenido.



El problema que ya empieza asomar y que tiene una mala solución para todos , es la importante disminución año a año de la producción de plata ,,, y de otras cosas finitas

No es que los metaleros la provoquemos , tal como ha insinuado alguno , sino que somos conscientes de ello mucho antes que la mayor parte de la gente. No se trata de dar un pelotazo en el futuro , sino de llevar lo mejor posible lo que va a ocasionar esto. No podemos evitarlo , las leyes físicas son las que son , pero podemos intentar allanar un poco el futuro que nos tocará vivir.

Yo creo que el tema cristos , earth2 ,,, están intentando tapar de forma virtual el negro futuro físico que tenemos por delante.

Saludos y buen fin de semana


----------



## racional (30 Ene 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Preguntas:
> 
> - ¿Cómo se decide el precio de la onza de plata?
> - ¿Quién tiene el oscuro interés en meter cortos para deprimir el precio? No hablamos de cortos de un par de millones, sino de miles. A alguien le tiene que estar beneficiando mucho esta situación.
> - ¿Por qué la industria que depende de la venta de plata no se ha organizado para destruir esos cortos? Que todas las mineras de plata, tiendas y demás agentes formen el sindicato de la venganza y cada una aporte para terminar con la agonía.



Porque la industria financiera, además apoyada por los gobiernos, son infinitamente más poderosos. No tienen nada que hacer contra ellos. Los banqueros pondrán el precio que les dé la gana.


----------



## FranMen (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No veo cómo lo pueden hacer. El problema de ir a por fisico es que no tienen ni puta idea de lo que es. Además, si entraran a saco a por unas oncicas (harían falta millones de oncicas, y con el fisico no puedes ir apalancado 100:1), inmediatamente se producirían problemas de disponibilidad. Joder, si ya los hay. Vamos a suponer que estos tíos tienen más poder económico del que creemos, y cada uno pilla 100 onzas a 25 pavos. ¿de verdad crees que se pueden conseguir 300 millones de onzas de las de verdad, de las que nos mola, así como así?
> 
> Y lo que no podemos olvidar es que *la plata es un valor estratégico y mucho más en estos momentos. No lo van a consentir.*
> 
> En lo que estoy absolutamente de acuerdo es que el miedo en el cuerpo seguro que lo han notado. De primeras ya han conseguido que nos nutramos con el espectáculo. Y de segundas, parece que la plata ha despertado (veremos por cuánto tiempo) del letargo de este mes.



¿Cuántas american eagles de plata se producen al año? ¿40,000.000? imagina que los dos millones de reddit que entraron en GME compran 5 onzas cada uno, probablemente se les unirían otros 2 millones puesto que comprar una onza es más fácil que invertir en bolsa apalancado. Entre todos ya comprarían la mitad de las eagles y ya sabemos que sin ellos ya se agotan todos los años. Además ocurriría algo similar con los bullían de otros países y con compradores de otros países. Fíjate cuantos del foro se han metido en GME y cuantos estamos afilando los cuchillos con la plata.
Lo que no creo es que estos del reddit inviertan en físico.


----------



## FranMen (30 Ene 2021)

Una curiosidad:
Un aficionado halla en el Reino Unido la pieza de la corona de Enrique VIII perdida durante casi 400 años, valorada en unos 2,7 millones de dólares


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Cuántas american eagles de plata se producen al año? ¿40,000.000? imagina que los dos millones de reddit que entraron en GME compran 5 onzas cada uno, probablemente se les unirían otros 2 millones puesto que comprar una onza es más fácil que invertir en bolsa apalancado. Entre todos ya comprarían la mitad de las eagles y ya sabemos que sin ellos ya se agotan todos los años. Además ocurriría algo similar con los bullían de otros países y con compradores de otros países. Fíjate cuantos del foro se han metido en GME y cuantos estamos afilando los cuchillos con la plata.
> *Lo que no creo es que estos del reddit inviertan en físico.*



Yo tampoco, entonces como sería, mineras??

Esta gente está acostumbrada a hacerlo todo digital e inmediato. Tiene que ser algo que se pueda mover con un smartphone.


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Cuántas american eagles de plata se producen al año? ¿40,000.000? imagina que los dos millones de reddit que entraron en GME compran 5 onzas cada uno, probablemente se les unirían otros 2 millones puesto que comprar una onza es más fácil que invertir en bolsa apalancado. Entre todos ya comprarían la mitad de las eagles y ya sabemos que sin ellos ya se agotan todos los años. Además ocurriría algo similar con los bullían de otros países y con compradores de otros países. Fíjate cuantos del foro se han metido en GME y cuantos estamos afilando los cuchillos con la plata.
> Lo que no creo es que estos del reddit inviertan en físico.



El problema es dónde coño compran 40 millones de onzas. ¿Las van a encontrar? ¿alguien las tiene? ¿el que las tenga las soltaría visto el incremento de demanda o se las guardaría?

El problema es que el físico no son papelitos que se compran dando al botón de un puto móvil mientras se comen unas pringles.

Claro, que se podrían juntar muchos, muchísimos y sacar el físico en barras de 30kg si es que se las dan. El espectáculo sería inenarrable, con los niños-rata mirando en google cómo cortar las barras de 1000 onzas para repartírselas.

Seamos serios, que aquí en el foro estamos viendo los "problemillas" que tienen los vendedores para atender una paco demanda. Así que imaginemos cómo serían 3 millones de niños-rata cabreados porque se sientan engañados al no recibir sus onzas.

Edito con una última reflexión: ¿de verdad que podemos creer que los gobiernos van a consentir el fin de las fiat por un episodio como este? ¿No cambiarían las reglas en mitad del partido? ¿es que no lo han hecho ya antes?


----------



## estupeharto (30 Ene 2021)

¿Qué más da el precio que fijen vía manipulación?
En el fondo eso no es malo para quien quiera adquirir algo a un buen precio.
Al final los chiringuitos se irán a la mierda y el que tenga algo sólido lo seguirá teniendo.
Una cosa es el valor y la otra es el precio.
Los casinos siempre han estado y estarán, y con ellos, los desplumados.
En el fondo, el tema de las cristos no debería importarnos un pimiento. Es un chiringuito que se irá al carajo. Como en los casinos, unos cuantos jugadores ganarán (y posiblemente lo pierdan en su próxima apuesta) y otros saldrán con el barril por montera. Problema de cada uno.

La pregunta es cuándo petará este sistema de impresión de fiat que se invierte en las grandes fortunas e infla las bolsas y demás casinos.
La economía está ahogada y se huele un petardazo de los buenos. Veremos qué queda en pie y cómo se reestructura todo.

En 2001 ya planeaban el dark winter, en 2019 el evento 201 inminente,... y finalmente lo han lanzado. Ahora ya está todo en marcha... the great reset, build back better...

Hemos entrado ya en territorio distópico, aunque después de tantos años de fiesta la gente sigue con el vaso en la mano y la mirada tonta.


----------



## FranMen (30 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema es dónde coño compran 40 millones de onzas. ¿Las van a encontrar? ¿alguien las tiene? ¿el que las tenga las soltaría visto el incremento de demanda o se las guardaría?
> 
> El problema es que el físico no son papelitos que se compran dando al botón de un puto móvil mientras se comen unas pringles.
> 
> ...



Veo que me has entendido, no habría plata física para todos


----------



## Tolagu (30 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Veo que me has entendido, no habría plata física para todos



Claro, por eso es inviable. Y hacerlo con los papelitos....... pues cambian las reglas y los papelitos prohibidos hasta nueva orden.


----------



## bonoce (30 Ene 2021)

Hago un inciso en este thread para aportar mi visión y mi experiencia. Llevo acumulando plata 15 años. No me arrepiento y ha sido la mejor decisión de mi vida. Pero estoy harto de la manipulación y no veo que se pueda acabar. Llevo meses invirtiendo en BTC y creo que tiene muchas más ventajas que los PM en el corto y medio plazo. No me desharé de mi físico pero esa cripto es un win win. Solo espero que eso no se revierta nunca (o en lo que me queda de vida) ya que no deseo tener que vivir en un Mad Max donde tenga que defender lo mío a base de otro metal como es el plomo.


----------



## nedantes (30 Ene 2021)

de un hilo del principal:


se va poner interesante como cale....


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ene 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> de un hilo del principal:
> 
> 
> se va poner interesante como cale....



Sería la leche que el chiringito se les desmontara por la plata. Pero la verdad es que opino como Tolagu, se sacarán cualquier cosa, desde que la plata transmite el coronavirus, hasta cerrar las cotizaciones, para pararlo. A los hermanos Hunt directamente les empapelaron.

No creo que a corto lo dejen reventar, pero es verdad que como haya un interés masivo a medio/largo puede subir mucho. Los que tenemos algún tubito de onzas en casa somos cuatro gatos mal contados, como se ponga de moda puede liarse parda


----------



## estupeharto (30 Ene 2021)

No se sabe quién está detrás.
Lo más probable y lógico es que sean manos fuertes. Con sus intereses.
Entra dentro de la estrategia contar otro relato que les interesa.
Todo se está acelerando (ya era hora), y sí, es interesante que pasen cosas,... esperemos que a mejor después de la tempestad.




bonoce dijo:


> Hago un inciso en este thread para aportar mi visión y mi experiencia. Llevo acumulando plata 15 años. No me arrepiento y ha sido la mejor decisión de mi vida. Pero estoy harto de la manipulación y no veo que se pueda acabar. Llevo meses invirtiendo en BTC y creo que tiene muchas más ventajas que los PM en el corto y medio plazo. No me desharé de mi físico pero esa cripto es un win win. Solo espero que eso no se revierta nunca (o en lo que me queda de vida) ya que no deseo tener que vivir en un Mad Max donde tenga que defender lo mío a base de otro metal como es el plomo.



Lo del win-win.... se tiene que ver en el tiempo. Hasta ahora es muy volátil, como para ser considerada reserva de valor. Muy joven, para ser considerada segura y estable. Con mucho valor especulativo, para ser considerada otra cosa que no una burbuja del último comprador. Altamente dependiente de energía, para ser considerada óptima y viable. Sin valor intrínseco que justifique su liderato. Se podrían seguir diciendo problemas que presenta... hay tantos....

En todo caso, lo bueno que tiene, se podría aprovechar en el futuro sin necesidad de correr riesgo ahora. Si algo así funcionara en el futuro, sería cuando hay que utilizarlo, pero sin perder poder adquisitivo. No es necesario comprar ahora. 
Al revés, comprando ahora te arriesgas a perderlo. Juegas para ganar. Eso es todo especulación y juego. Es lo que no se quiere reconocer.

Un juego, que como todo juego, puedes ganar y puedes perder. Pero eso es ya otra cosa. No es un valor en sí mismo, ni es útil como medio de pago.
Será útil (si lo llega a ser en el futuro, que está por ver), como medio de eludir el control de terceros y facilitar el control propio, pero para eso necesita ser reserva segura de valor, cosa que no lo es. Lo veo difícil que lo sea nunca. Sólo una simple herramienta que funcionará un tiempo.


----------



## Muttley (30 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sería la leche que el chiringito se les desmontara por la plata. Pero la verdad es que opino como Tolagu, se sacarán cualquier cosa, desde que la plata transmite el coronavirus, hasta cerrar las cotizaciones, para pararlo. A los hermanos Hunt directamente les empapelaron.
> 
> No creo que a corto lo dejen reventar, pero es verdad que como haya un interés masivo a medio/largo puede subir mucho. Los que tenemos algún tubito de onzas en casa somos cuatro gatos mal contados, como se ponga de moda puede liarse parda



Yo no quiero que la líen parda.
Con que lo suban en el pico a 40-50$ en 2021 y hagan un nuevo suelo de los próximos 5 años en 30$ me llega.
Es decir, los nuevos 30$ que sean los 17$ de los últimos 5 años.


----------



## esseri (30 Ene 2021)

Ké agonías se leen, joder !

Estoy repasando cifras de estos días atrás y son descomunales y si sigue esta tendencia sí será momento de ver en ké terreno entramos . La cotización ha ido en términos alcistas, pero sin desbarres , con lo k el tamaño del sector no sólo debe verse como una barrera al séptimo cielo en un pump&dump...sino un sector k puede recibir y absorver nuevos partidarios. Todo OK.

Las materias primas tienen toda la pinta de zumbar. Trankilidá. Esto puede traer muchos nuevos adeptos a largo en la plata, lo k es positivo...y gran parte de todo el flujo se está orientando a físico, tras un primer día donde los "txavales" k detonaron ésto - es obvio k hay muchísima más gente en este movimiento alcista - tiraban de ETF tópico porke no tenían puta idea.

Hay k ver cómo absorve el sector este movimiento. No tiene k ser necesariamente un burbujón...y cualkier maniobra kastuza , como ya las ha habido en RobinHood , sólo pondrá el chiringuito más en evidencia, lo k no es malo...y más si con ello roban a la cara a pekeños himbersores.

La gaita no tiene k ir ni de Plata a millón ni de pump&dump hasta los 10 pavos. Trankilidá...los MPs están recibiendo notoriedá y son un wen vehículo para el contexto actual, con lo k más gente llegará a ellos. Wena cosa...y si llega algo más, pues mejor.

El lunes es muy importante para ir acotando este empujón. Empujón k insisto, a día de hoy, es positivo y sin nada de malo, sino con nuevos plateros.

Por ahora, ni quinto infierno ni la bonoloto, coño. A ver el lunes.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo no quiero que la líen parda.
> Con que lo suban en el pico a 40-50$ en 2021 y hagan un nuevo suelo de los próximos 5 años en 30$ me llega.
> Es decir, los nuevos 30$ que sean los 17$ de los últimos 5 años.



El indice general de materias primas ya estaba salsero hace semanas, anunciando un año muy wapo, no sólo para la plata. Eso expresa desconfianza en el fiat y los metales ahí son un wen destino. Si se siguen los topics de twiter , se ven perfiles de todo tipo, incluso marujas sin puta idea comprando 300 $ de físico...y esas onzas kedarán en el cajón. Hay k dejar k la cosa evolucione.

Y exacto...lo de los nuevos 30 lo veo acertado. Ese es el planteamiento OBJETIVO ahora. ( De hecho, el contexto actual ya empujaba hacia ello y más fuelle no tiene k venir mal, salvo disparates k ya se dan por sentados ... y ojo, en esos términos, tocaba otro análisis, no abrirse las venas : Insisto en la multitud de perfiles de compradores k hay )


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo no quiero que la líen parda.
> Con que lo suban en el pico a 40-50$ en 2021 y hagan un nuevo suelo de los próximos 5 años en 30$ me llega.
> Es decir, los nuevos 30$ que sean los 17$ de los últimos 5 años.



Yo tambien firmo eso

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikepm (31 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @esseri
> 
> Creo que es más sencillo de entender llamando dinero al oro ya que es el único soporte que cumple con las tres características que tiene que tener el dinero: unidad de cuenta, medio de pago y reserva de valor.
> 
> ...



Siempre he pensado que la definición de dinero como medio de pago, reserva de valor y unidad de cuenta es demasiado laxa, y permite incluir en ella cosas que en ningún modo son dinero.

La cualidad necesaria y suficiente para la función monetaria de un bien es que sirva como *medio de cambio*. De hecho, la aparición del dinero vino de la mano de la necesidad de realizar intercambios indirectos. En el pasado, muchos bienes fueron ensayados para tal fin, y aquellos más líquidos, usados por la gente con el exclusivo fin de servir como intermediario de futuros intercambios, se convirtieron en un proceso de mercado en los únicos usados finalmente. Esto es lo que pasó con el oro y la plata principalmente.

El resto de propiedades del dinero, como unidad de cuenta y reserva de valor, le son conferidas en virtud de ser medio de cambio. Dado que la gente espera que el oro servirá como medio de cambio en el futuro, la gente lo atesora a fin de transportar valor al futuro: de ahí nace la propiedad de reserva de valor. Si algún dinero deja de servir al fin de medio de pago en el futuro, o se espera que ocurra, como con el dinero fiat, la función de reserva de valor desaparece total o parcialmente. De igual manera, dado que el oro compra todos los bienes, puede compararse el valor relativo entre ellos, de ahí que sirva como unidad de cuenta.

Lo que acabo de exponer significa además que *solo el oro y la plata son dinero*. Dicho en mejor forma, el oro y la plata son sinónimos de dinero, y el resto de bienes no lo son. A lo sumo algunos de ellos son sustitutos monetarios de mayor o menor calidad, pero no dinero.


Por el contrario, el fiat no fue introducido con las propiedades que le conocemos ahora, sino que responde a una evolución dialéctica cuyo resultado final es la actual distopía monetaria: la idea de un fiat que puede ser expandido a voluntad del gobierno y sus secuaces, sin consecuencias aparentes en los precios, es muy reciente.

La aparición de la banca moderna trajo consigo la de los sustitutos monetarios como los certificados de oro. Estos circulaban, no como los billetes y monedas actuales, sino como certificados literales de las cantidades de oro y plata. El proceso por el cual los billetes pasaron a ser liberatorios de deudas de forma obligatoria por individuos y empresas (para el estado lo eran ya que era el emisor o el que otorgaba los privilegios de emisión), no ocurrió como un evento singular, sino que requirió décadas de reglamentaciones, leyes, demandas civiles y crisis.

Como siempre con estas cosas del dinero, los banqueros de la época eran codiciosos y deseaban emitir más certificados que las reservas disponibles, el problema para estos ladrones era que la reserva fraccionaria en un entorno de libre mercado, que es de lo que se trataba, permitía a los acreeedores canjear los certificados extra por oro, lo que llevaba indefectiblemente a la bancarrota de los banqueros que realizaban estas prácticas, fagocitados después convenientemente por los menos deshonestos.

La única forma para el sistema de lograr la emisión ilimitada de certificados y evitar las consecuencias indeseadas de la expansión fraudulenta fue hacer que todos los bancos expandieran coordinadamente. Esto solo se pudo conseguir cartelizando todo el sistema bancario, que es lo que ha ocurrido en los últimos 200 años. La aparición de los bancos centrales responde a esta necesidad de fraude masivo junto con la de servir de banquero del tesoro nacional. Además, centralizar el sistema monetario le ha permitido actuar como prestamista de último recurso, pero esa es una necesidad comparativamente secundaria.

De esta forma tenemos que el sistema bancario financiero es parte constitutiva del estado moderno. No existe algo como empresas bancaria privada, sino que todo banco forma parte del sistema de expansión crediticia vía reserva fraccionaria, sirve al interés del estado de recaudar, transferir, incautar, etc. Ninguna de estas funciones existía en la banca tradicional durante el S. XIX.

Por esta razón, el dinero fiat solo puede expandirse con el paso del tiempo, por lo que su valor tenderá asintóticamente a cero. Como el valor esperable futuro del fiat es menor que el presente, no posee la calidad del buen dinero de medio de cambio y, consecuentemente, reserva de valor.


En este marco de análisis, resulta incorrecto afirmar que siempre existirá quien emita medios de pago. Lo que se emite son sustitutos de dinero, en todo caso. Y últimamente de pésima calidad.

En lo que respecta a BTC, aún es pronto para saber en que se va a convertir. No existe la necesidad de hacerlo pasar por dinero, en el sentido de que este es solo aquello que llega a ser comunmente aceptado como medio de cambio. Si BTC algún día lograra esto, lo haría sin necesidad de un estado que obligue legalmente a ello. Y si no, habría sido un experimento monetario bastante interesante.


----------



## Evil_ (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Jotac (31 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Las manos fuertes están cubiertas por todos los flancos, a largo, a corto, con papel, con papelitos, con la impresora, con información, con capacidad de reacción, ... son los que ganan sí o sí.
> El resto a campear el temporal. Hay los que se arriesgan para sacar una ganancia, pero su esfuerzo, dedicación, conocimiento y riesgo les cuesta. Hay los que van pasito a pasito sobre seguro, sin tanto esfuerzo y complicaciones.
> 
> Pero el juego va a seguir, cambiarán la baraja, el tablero, las normas, eso seguro. Cada uno tiene que saber dónde está y lo que le conviene.



toda la razon, y por todo lo que han estado jodiendo y durante tanto tiempo, el que pueda permitirselo, pues a comprar al menos una monedilla...grano no hace granero pero ayuda al compañero! no tengo yo claro que vaya a ganar este moviemiento, hay muucho poder que combatir, pero lo dicho, a arrimar el hombro si se quiere y puede, porque si había algun momento de mostrar las vergüenzas, es ahora!


----------



## Jotac (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo insisto una vez más en que la Plata no son las tiendas de videojuegos. Es estratégica por muchos motivos. Y cualquier movimiento debería ser de unas proporciones tan grandes que las consecuencias son inimaginables. Los alemanes intentarán comprar físico que es lo que hacen y lo que es correcto.
> 
> Hemos pasado del letargo a un estado de excitación que ya veremos por dónde sale o por dónde nos dejan que salga.
> 
> ...



Y no se te puede negar la mayor, van a sacar el mazo, pero de qué otra manera combatirles? quizá sea bueno que se le de publicidad como ya se está haciendo y que si sacan el mazo se evidencie tanto que más gente despierte de una p. vez. Aunque que por aquello pensar mal, a ver si lo están preparando los propios manipuladores para llevar la plata a maximos, que llevan decadas acumulando, para vender arriba y a otra cosa! vete tu a saber, la realidad supera a la ficción...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Me iba a comprar la alhambra en el earth2 y ya estaba pillada.

Al final con esto de poner la plata a 1000 la onza me compro la original................ 

Yo no me lo creo, seria demasiado bonito, al final no pasara nada.............


----------



## Muttley (31 Ene 2021)

De Twitter





Bonus track 
#silversqueeze 
the Silversqueeze — Gold Ventures


----------



## Jotac (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sería la leche que el chiringito se les desmontara por la plata. Pero la verdad es que opino como Tolagu, se sacarán cualquier cosa, desde que la plata transmite el coronavirus, hasta cerrar las cotizaciones, para pararlo. A los hermanos Hunt directamente les empapelaron.
> 
> No creo que a corto lo dejen reventar, pero es verdad que como haya un interés masivo a medio/largo puede subir mucho. Los que tenemos algún tubito de onzas en casa somos cuatro gatos mal contados, como se ponga de moda puede liarse parda



Todos los que andamos pr aquí sabemos que este sistema fake, tarde o temprano, explotará. Lo del Reset se viene diciendo desde hace tiempo, ahora en boca de todo el mundo, pero necesitan su amado cisne negro, puede ser la plata, puede ser otro invento...veremos...tranquilidad y buenos alimentos...


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)

@kikepm

"Siempre he pensado que la definición de dinero como medio de pago, reserva de valor y unidad de cuenta es demasiado laxa, y permite incluir en ella cosas que en ningún modo son dinero.

La cualidad necesaria y suficiente para la función monetaria de un bien es que sirva como *medio de cambio*. De hecho, la aparición del dinero vino de la mano de la necesidad de realizar intercambios indirectos. En el pasado, muchos bienes fueron ensayados para tal fin, y aquellos más líquidos, usados por la gente con el exclusivo fin de servir como intermediario de futuros intercambios, se convirtieron en un proceso de mercado en los únicos usados finalmente. Esto es lo que pasó con el oro y la plata principalmente.

El resto de propiedades del dinero, como unidad de cuenta y reserva de valor, le son conferidas en virtud de ser medio de cambio. Dado que la gente espera que el oro servirá como medio de cambio en el futuro, la gente lo atesora a fin de transportar valor al futuro: de ahí nace la propiedad de reserva de valor. Si algún dinero deja de servir al fin de medio de pago en el futuro, o se espera que ocurra, como con el dinero fiat, la función de reserva de valor desaparece total o parcialmente.

*Por éso lo k hay k definir necesariamente es una Reserva de Valor k se desvincule del dinero...o será pervertida mediante éste. Destinada al AHORRO...y con su extensión como medio de pago/intercambio como algo residual. El comprador de un Rembrandt aspira , desde el punto de vista económico, a k su valor se mantenga...aunke la Reserva de Valor en la k instala su DINERO sea menos líkida k el dinero de uso común y su cualidad como medio de pago, por tanto, sea infinitamente peor.

Los Saudíes han estado intercambiando petróleo por Gold en el LBMA durante decenios como modus operandi central a la salida de su producción. Ahí hay Reserva de Valor y un medio de pago/intercambio...pero dinero, NO HAY. El dinero , k pervierte el intercambio y la reserva de Valor, empieza precisamente donde los yankees imponen SUS PAPELES para comerciar ese bien a escala global. El dinero es el truco. El oro y el petróleo, son Rikeza Real ( y el Gold, una Reserva de valor inifnitamente mejor k el petróleo ).*

De igual manera, dado que el oro compra todos los bienes, puede compararse el valor relativo entre ellos, de ahí que sirva como unidad de cuenta.

Lo que acabo de exponer significa además que *solo el oro y la plata son dinero ( K "significa" lo cualo ? precisamente cualkier mierda es lo k es DINERO en casi cualkier parte del mundo...salvo Oro o Plata : Fiat bankster en tarjetas, cryptos, papel de toda procedencia y calidá... )*. Dicho en mejor forma, el oro y la plata son sinónimos de dinero* ( o sea, no son dinero y deshaces tu argumento anterior - y principal - )*, y el resto de bienes no lo son. A lo sumo algunos de ellos son sustitutos monetarios de mayor o menor calidad, pero no dinero. *( en los marcos pertinentes, dinero perfectamente hábil , incluso oficial y hasta exclusivo )*


Por el contrario, el fiat no fue introducido con las propiedades que le conocemos ahora, sino que responde a una evolución dialéctica cuyo resultado final es la actual distopía monetaria: la idea de un fiat que puede ser expandido a voluntad del gobierno y sus secuaces, sin consecuencias aparentes en los precios, es muy reciente.

La aparición de la banca moderna trajo consigo la de los sustitutos monetarios como los certificados de oro. Estos circulaban, no como los billetes y monedas actuales, sino como certificados literales de las cantidades de oro y plata. El proceso por el cual los billetes pasaron a ser liberatorios de deudas de forma obligatoria por individuos y empresas (para el estado lo eran ya que era el emisor o el que otorgaba los privilegios de emisión), no ocurrió como un evento singular, sino que requirió décadas de reglamentaciones, leyes, demandas civiles y crisis.

Como siempre con estas cosas del dinero, los banqueros de la época eran codiciosos y deseaban emitir más certificados que las reservas disponibles, el problema para estos ladrones era que la reserva fraccionaria en un entorno de libre mercado, que es de lo que se trataba, permitía a los acreeedores canjear los certificados extra por oro, lo que llevaba indefectiblemente a la bancarrota de los banqueros que realizaban estas prácticas, fagocitados después convenientemente por los menos deshonestos.

La única forma para el sistema de lograr la emisión ilimitada de certificados y evitar las consecuencias indeseadas de la expansión fraudulenta fue hacer que todos los bancos expandieran coordinadamente. Esto solo se pudo conseguir cartelizando todo el sistema bancario, que es lo que ha ocurrido en los últimos 200 años. La aparición de los bancos centrales responde a esta necesidad de fraude masivo junto con la de servir de banquero del tesoro nacional. Además, centralizar el sistema monetario le ha permitido actuar como prestamista de último recurso, pero esa es una necesidad comparativamente secundaria.

De esta forma tenemos que el sistema bancario financiero es parte constitutiva del estado moderno. No existe algo como empresas bancaria privada, sino que todo banco forma parte del sistema de expansión crediticia vía reserva fraccionaria, sirve al interés del estado de recaudar, transferir, incautar, etc. Ninguna de estas funciones existía en la banca tradicional durante el S. XIX.

Por esta razón, el dinero fiat solo puede expandirse con el paso del tiempo, por lo que su valor tenderá asintóticamente a cero. Como el valor esperable futuro del fiat es menor que el presente, no posee la calidad del buen dinero de medio de cambio y, consecuentemente, reserva de valor.

* De "consecuentemente", NADA. El medio de pago puede funcionar perfectamente aunke el fiat futuro valga una mierda. Lo k se desvirtúa es la Reserva de Valor, k es lo k el Oro ofrece.*


En este marco de análisis, resulta incorrecto afirmar que siempre existirá quien emita medios de pago. Lo que se emite son sustitutos de dinero, en todo caso. Y últimamente de pésima calidad.

*Para nada. Los dólares de Zimbabwe son DINERO más allá de tu juicio de calidá. Tú intentas conferirle al dinero una integridá k no tiene y encajar en "sucedáneos" al k no alcanza esos mínimos...k es distinto. El dinero SIEMPRE es un sucedáneo. DE RIKEZA. Y el Gold es Rikeza.*

En lo que respecta a BTC, aún es pronto para saber en que se va a convertir. No existe la necesidad de hacerlo pasar por dinero, en el sentido de que este es solo aquello que llega a ser comunmente aceptado como medio de cambio. Si BTC algún día lograra esto, lo haría sin necesidad de un estado que obligue legalmente a ello. Y si no, habría sido un experimento monetario bastante interesante."


*Pero es k resulta k el dinero es , casualmente, akello comunmente aceptado como medio de pago en un marco concreto. Y BTC es dinero entre pares desde su declaración inicial.

Lo de k lo imponga un estado o no, es secundario. Un truco kastuzo extra, pero referido a lo k indudablemente, es dinero.*


----------



## Evil_ (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

bonoce dijo:


> Hago un inciso en este thread para aportar mi visión y mi experiencia. Llevo acumulando plata 15 años. No me arrepiento y ha sido la mejor decisión de mi vida. Pero estoy harto de la manipulación y no veo que se pueda acabar. Llevo meses invirtiendo en BTC y creo que tiene muchas más ventajas que los PM en el corto y medio plazo. No me desharé de mi físico pero esa cripto es un win win. Solo espero que eso no se revierta nunca (o en lo que me queda de vida) ya que no deseo tener que vivir en un Mad Max donde tenga que defender lo mío a base de otro metal como es el plomo.



Pues siento discrepar con lo que comenta, yo llevo 70 años acumulando, y nunca me he arrepentido de ello, pero viendo los acontecimientos me temo que voy que tener que usar de los mismos, ya que se esta acercando lo que todos tememos y quizas tenga que ir cambiandolo pronto al de la huerta donde voy a comprar los tomates, patatas, lechugas, pepinos, huevos etc. como ocurrio durante y despues de la guerra civil, porque el fiat no valdra ni para limpiarse el trasero, porque sinceramente no creo que el agricultor le acepte algun BTC, y cuanto mas alta sea la inflacion peor, los alimentos y materias primas estan subiendo como la espuma y ya estan pagando grandes sumas por las cosechas venideras, esto de las colas del hambre, me recuerda lo de la cartilla de racionamiento, eso lo he vivido yo, y os puedo asegurar que eso no es nada agradable, no creamos que luego vamos a llegar a los super y vamos a encontrar de todo como ahora y llevarnos lo que queramos, ojala me equivoque.



.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


>




Que significa todo esto ??

Que estan tramando ??


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que significa todo esto ??
> 
> Que estan tramando ??



Nada, nada. ¿Sigues vendiendo esos lingotes a 800€?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Nada, nada. ¿Sigues vendiendo esos lingotes a 800€?




Que va si ya me llegaban a dar hace un par de dias 850 por ellos pero ya sabes............. el fomo ese del que tanto hablan en los canales de criptos, ahora los vendo y les da de verdad por subir a 1000 la onza, acabo colgandome de un olivo, ya vuelven a estar a buen recaudo.

Todo lo contrario llevo un par de dias comprando plata por si acaso........ me parece que estais igual vosotros, cuando acabe con mis barridos os comento mi tactica, ahora no que me la copiais.

Ya he subido mis reservas mas de 3 kg y voy a ver si sigo, total ahora me tienen que ingresar los papis de los estudiantes los alquileres de febrero.


Cuando puse los lingotes y algun que otro forero me dijo que si le ajustaba el precio por privado y les dije que no podia ajustar por que me daba igual vender que no vender era cierto.

Yo pensaba si vendo en esos precios perfecto, luego cuando vuelva a bajar vuelvo a comprar y con esta venta me saco para unas scort, pero esta esto muy loco y cualquiera sabe.

Hoy mis XRP subiendo un 50% en realidad mas de un 65% la mitad de mi cartera ya que compre bajaron y compre mas, ya puse un hilo diciendo que esa moneda iba a subir hijo putamente y salian los de siempre a reirse............. 

Con la plata pensaba que tenia inercia de ir bajando pero con plata y oro ya he visto que es imposible acertar, yo creo que al final no pasara nada pero por si acaso estoy comprando, son ademas compras en las que no puedo perder nada y si ganar mucho, tienen 0 riesgo, salvo que mañana la plata valga 0 que no creo joder.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>




Por que no compran por otro sitio ??? 

Que manden a tomar viento al robenhood ese ............ si no para de limitarles y joderles que abandonen,.



Por cierto si sube la plata a 1000 dolares la onza en mi puta vida voy a estaros mas agradecido por no haber comprado los 4 lingotes que puse en venta, posiblemente incluso mande acuñar monedas de 5 gramos notrabajo burbuja para celebrar la no venta y las ponga en venta por el foro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Ojo que en degussa estan sin existencias de lingotes y las onzas a 40 leuros.

Varios vendedores que seguia igual sin existencias, no son vendedores de España.

Vendedor Aleman que le compro alguna vez me dice que no tiene nada en 999 que si tiene en formato 500 este hombre siempre tiene stock.

Parece que algo se mueve.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que significa todo esto ??
> 
> Que estan tramando ??



Nadie lo sabe aún.

Espera al lunes.


----------



## stuka (31 Ene 2021)

Os creéis judíos de la Edad Media, pero la vida real no es así ahora:

-Pongamos que viene un Mad Max económico y la onza sube a 5k…10k…da igual.

-Las tiendas os comprarán la monedita al precio que les salga de los huevos. De hecho, cuando los metales pegan un bajón acusado, los precios no los corrigen como deben. Lo sabéis. Y al loro con los empleaduchos de esas tiendas y su falta de discreción...digámoslo así.

-No me parece buena idea quedar con extraños en plan gitano para intercambiar horos por Monopolys. No ya porque te atraquen in situ o te cuelen billetes falsos (llevar maquinita)…Es que hay que tener en cuenta también que a esa fecha puede que el NWO no permita el uso de metálico. 
Si haces venta con factura (el que la tenga), vendrán otras implicaciones. Por lo pronto ya estaréis “fichados”, expuestos a la incautación modo Roosevelt. 
Y “fichados” también por los amigos de los ajeno.


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

buenos días , mirad como me bombardean en la prensa habitual,,,


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No se sabe quién está detrás.
> Lo más probable y lógico es que sean manos fuertes. Con sus intereses.
> Entra dentro de la estrategia contar otro relato que les interesa.
> Todo se está acelerando (ya era hora), y sí, es interesante que pasen cosas,... esperemos que a mejor después de la tempestad.
> ...



A lo mejor lo que digo es una tontería: mientras los billetitos iban a los bancos no ha habido ningún problema, ahora que Trump y previsiblemente Biden multiplicado los están dando directamente a los ciudadanos parece que ya no interesa tanto, esos bancos, entonces verían diluidos sus $ así que toca cerrar el chiringuito antes de que se les vaya de las manos


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues siento discrepar con lo que comenta, yo llevo 70 años acumulando, y nunca me he arrepentido de ello, pero viendo los acontecimientos me temo que voy que tener que usar de los mismos, ya que se esta acercando lo que todos tememos y quizas tenga que ir cambiandolo pronto al de la huerta donde voy a comprar los tomates, patatas, lechugas, pepinos, huevos etc. como ocurrio durante y despues de la guerra civil, porque el fiat no valdra ni para limpiarse el trasero, porque sinceramente no creo que el agricultor le acepte algun BTC, y cuanto mas alta sea la inflacion peor, los alimentos y materias primas estan subiendo como la espuma y ya estan pagando grandes sumas por las cosechas venideras, esto de las colas del hambre, me recuerda lo de la cartilla de racionamiento, eso lo he vivido yo, y os puedo asegurar que eso no es nada agradable, no creamos que luego vamos a llegar a los super y vamos a encontrar de todo como ahora y llevarnos lo que queramos, ojala me equivoque.
> 
> 
> 
> .



El problema es que nosotros (incluyo los de reddit) no decidimos, sólo podemos seguir la corriente o ignorarla.
Lo que está pasando iba a ocurrir igualmente, sin el virus en unos pocos años, sin los de reddit en unos pocos meses más


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> El problema de lo que comentas esseri, es controlar que los que almacenan los metales no emitan más papelitos de la cuenta. Ese ha sido el gran problema desde que se crearon los primeros bancos, la codicia de los banqueros. Y donde pongo banqueros se puede poner lo que se quiera.
> 
> Para garantizar que no haya listos que se pasen de la raya, los metales deben circular. Es la única forma de que no se abuse de la buena fe de las personas, en mi opinión. Aparte de que así se conseguiría descentralizar el poder que les otorgaría poseer el dinero bueno, en vez del dinero papel.
> 
> Un saludo!



La circulación de metales como medio de pago tampoco ha funcionado. Tiene sus inconvenientes como el desgaste o otras acciones deshonestas como el raspado, limado de la moneda para extraer metal.

En una moneda dañada o alterada el valor nominal no se corresponde con el real, y la diferencia puede ser despreciable o apreciable en distinto grado, dificultando el funcionamiento del patrón monetario.

Puede surgir un conflicto en un intercambio negociado a un precio determinado si el comprador intenta entregar una moneda de mala calidad y el vendedor no la acepta por su valor nominal: entonces o el comprador entrega una moneda de calidad suficiente, o se renegocia el precio, o el intercambio no se produce. Cada comprador puede intentar deshacerse primero de sus monedas de peor calidad, y cada vendedor que acepta recibir una moneda imperfecta debe considerar la posibilidad de que la misma no sea a su vez aceptada por su valor nominal cuando quiera usarla para comprar a otros. La necesidad de vender (preferencia por la liquidez, soberanía del consumidor o comprador) puede llevar a los vendedores a aceptar monedas cada vez más deterioradas mientras que se atesoran las de mejor calidad: así las monedas más gastadas tienden a desgastarse aun más con el uso. Una moneda suficientemente deteriorada puede ocasionar tantos problemas en los intercambios que merece la pena asumir los costes de su reciclaje o reacuñación, en su misma forma o en otra diferente.


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

Cito una frase del falso profeta comunista Carlitos Marx :

" *Mientras que el oro circula porque tiene valor, el papel tiene valor porque circula* " 
(Contribución a la crítica de la economía política, 1859. )


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Cito una frase del falso profeta comunista Carlitos Marx :
> 
> " *Mientras que el oro circula porque tiene valor, el papel tiene valor porque circula* "
> (Contribución a la crítica de la economía política, 1859. )



Como digo yo siempre; alguna verdad han de decir de vez en cuando...


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues siento discrepar con lo que comenta, yo llevo 70 años acumulando, y nunca me he arrepentido de ello, pero viendo los acontecimientos me temo que voy que tener que usar de los mismos, ya que se esta acercando lo que todos tememos y quizas tenga que ir cambiandolo pronto al de la huerta donde voy a comprar los tomates, patatas, lechugas, pepinos, huevos etc. como ocurrio durante y despues de la guerra civil, porque el fiat no valdra ni para limpiarse el trasero, porque sinceramente no creo que el agricultor le acepte algun BTC, y cuanto mas alta sea la inflacion peor, los alimentos y materias primas estan subiendo como la espuma y ya estan pagando grandes sumas por las cosechas venideras, esto de las colas del hambre, me recuerda lo de la cartilla de racionamiento, eso lo he vivido yo, y os puedo asegurar que eso no es nada agradable, no creamos que luego vamos a llegar a los super y vamos a encontrar de todo como ahora y llevarnos lo que queramos, ojala me equivoque.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Dejaros de hacer pajas mentales con la cartilla de racionamiento hombre. España produce huerta y alimentos para 8 veces su consumo propio. El 80 % se va fuera, lo exportamos a todo Europa, pasa igual con la carne y algo menos con el pescado. Que me digas eso si fuéramos UK vale, pero aquí no debe ni tiene que haber ese problema ni de lejos.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)

Nuestro "kerido cenizo particular" Alasdair ni recuerda tanta erección junta sin viagra.
Como un crío con zapatos nuevos, vamos...


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Hay una sensacion en el aire especial, no solo con esta historia sino con todo; estamos al limite de muchas cosas (...)





_"I'm keeping my calendar clear this week. By Thursday, the Fed may be looking for an expert in trillion-dollar hedge fund bailouts to prevent the collapse of the banking system"_

Jim no es alguien dado a a la exageracion gratuita. Era el general counsel del hedge fund Long-Term Capital Management, reportando al mitico John Meriwether directamente. El negoció el rescate de este HF con la FED y las familias de WallStreet, un domingo, con los mercados al borde del abismo si abrian el lunes.

Algo pasa entre bambalinas.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)

Tras ver el fliperío general en previsiones de precio de crypto y metales...lo k me pregunto es cómo irá evolucionando el valor de esas sucesiones de ceros fiat .

Toca dar boleta a Rikeza Real fuera de ambas a una mordida inicial , pero ya.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que va si ya me llegaban a dar hace un par de dias 850 por ellos pero ya sabes............. el fomo ese del que tanto hablan en los canales de criptos, ahora los vendo y les da de verdad por subir a 1000 la onza, acabo colgandome de un olivo, ya vuelven a estar a buen recaudo.
> 
> Todo lo contrario llevo un par de dias comprando plata por si acaso........ me parece que estais igual vosotros, cuando acabe con mis barridos os comento mi tactica, ahora no que me la copiais.
> 
> ...



si llega a 50 $ en los proximos 10 años, date por contento....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Todos los que andamos pr aquí sabemos que este sistema fake, tarde o temprano, explotará. Lo del Reset se viene diciendo desde hace tiempo, ahora en boca de todo el mundo, pero necesitan su amado cisne negro, puede ser la plata, puede ser otro invento...veremos...tranquilidad y buenos alimentos...



Un sofa chaise-longue ayuda mucho....


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> *
> Algo pasa entre bambalinas.*



Me gustaría saber qué crees tú que pasa detrás del telón.


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> La circulación de metales como medio de pago tampoco ha funcionado. Tiene sus inconvenientes como el desgaste o otras acciones deshonestas como el raspado, limado de la moneda para extraer metal.
> 
> En una moneda dañada o alterada el valor nominal no se corresponde con el real, y la diferencia puede ser despreciable o apreciable en distinto grado, dificultando el funcionamiento del patrón monetario.
> 
> Puede surgir un conflicto en un intercambio negociado a un precio determinado si el comprador intenta entregar una moneda de mala calidad y el vendedor no la acepta por su valor nominal: entonces o el comprador entrega una moneda de calidad suficiente, o se renegocia el precio, o el intercambio no se produce. Cada comprador puede intentar deshacerse primero de sus monedas de peor calidad, y cada vendedor que acepta recibir una moneda imperfecta debe considerar la posibilidad de que la misma no sea a su vez aceptada por su valor nominal cuando quiera usarla para comprar a otros. La necesidad de vender (preferencia por la liquidez, soberanía del consumidor o comprador) puede llevar a los vendedores a aceptar monedas cada vez más deterioradas mientras que se atesoran las de mejor calidad: así las monedas más gastadas tienden a desgastarse aun más con el uso. Una moneda suficientemente deteriorada puede ocasionar tantos problemas en los intercambios que merece la pena asumir los costes de su reciclaje o reacuñación, en su misma forma o en otra diferente.



Durante y despues de la guerra civil, a mi abuela le troceaban o cortaban las monedas o cadenas dependiendo del importe que queria comprar, iba de una localidad a otra llevando articulos y alimentos, y el que tenia MPs tuvo menos hambre y necesidades



.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Dejaros de hacer pajas mentales con la cartilla de racionamiento hombre. España produce huerta y alimentos para 8 veces su consumo propio. El 80 % se va fuera, lo exportamos a todo Europa, pasa igual con carne y algo menos con el pescado. Que me digas eso si fuéramos UK vale, pero aquí no debe ni tiene que haber ese problema ni de lejos.



pajas mentales????
lo que usted diga


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Durante y despues de la guerra civil, a mi abuela le troceaban o cortaban las monedas o cadenas dependiendo del importe que queria comprar, iba de una localidad a otra llevando articulos y alimentos, y el que tenia MPs tuvo menos hambre y necesidades
> 
> 
> 
> .



¿ Ves alguna guerra civil por aquí ? ¿ La esperas ?


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Joder que tiempos nos ha tocado vivir...

Aunque quede en nada disfrutad el momento chavales, esto es histórico, y el 99?% de los españolitos medios sigue aun sin coscarse de nada

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lvdo (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> La circulación de metales como medio de pago tampoco ha funcionado. Tiene sus inconvenientes como el desgaste o otras acciones deshonestas como el raspado, limado de la moneda para extraer metal.
> 
> En una moneda dañada o alterada el valor nominal no se corresponde con el real, y la diferencia puede ser despreciable o apreciable en distinto grado, dificultando el funcionamiento del patrón monetario.
> 
> Puede surgir un conflicto en un intercambio negociado a un precio determinado si el comprador intenta entregar una moneda de mala calidad y el vendedor no la acepta por su valor nominal: entonces o el comprador entrega una moneda de calidad suficiente, o se renegocia el precio, o el intercambio no se produce. Cada comprador puede intentar deshacerse primero de sus monedas de peor calidad, y cada vendedor que acepta recibir una moneda imperfecta debe considerar la posibilidad de que la misma no sea a su vez aceptada por su valor nominal cuando quiera usarla para comprar a otros. La necesidad de vender (preferencia por la liquidez, soberanía del consumidor o comprador) puede llevar a los vendedores a aceptar monedas cada vez más deterioradas mientras que se atesoran las de mejor calidad: así las monedas más gastadas tienden a desgastarse aun más con el uso. Una moneda suficientemente deteriorada puede ocasionar tantos problemas en los intercambios que merece la pena asumir los costes de su reciclaje o reacuñación, en su misma forma o en otra diferente.



Con la tecnología actual se podrían encapsular las monedas o protegerlas del desgaste de alguna otra forma. Para mí ese sería el menor de los problemas.

Por ejemplo:



Un saludo!


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> ¿ Ves alguna guerra civil por aquí ? ¿ La esperas ?



Veo a miles de ciudadanos españoles en las colas de comedores sociales.
Veo a miles de ciudadanos españoles en la colas para recibir alimentos de caritas u de otros organismos
Veo a miles de ciudadanos españoles que estan matando en las residencia de ancianos
Veo a muchos españoles rebuscando en los contenedores de basura, no se lo que se le ha perdido alli
Veo como algunos partidos politicos estan deseando que ocurra lo del 36
Hay quien ve el vaso medio lleno y otros medio vacio


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

[B]Non serviam[/B]*, por favor, deja de reírte de los subnormales.*


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Traductor de Google


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

Si es por preservar valor y no conoce en mundo numismático, la onza más barata que tengan. Si mira la pureza, están entre 0,999 y 0,9999 (la diferencia no importa).

Un conflorero ha hecho una recopilación de tiendas ordenada por precios para comparar para los novatos que lo necesiten: lavetadeoro


----------



## Visrul (31 Ene 2021)

Hola, le he enviado un privado explicándole un poco por encima.
Una onza de plata es una onza, punto. Todas llevan lo mismo. algunas tienen más fama, como por ejemplo las Libertad mejicana (que es una round o medalla, no una moneda al no llevar valor facial) o las eagles americanas (estas hay gente que las colecciona y coincide que la de principios de 2021 es la última con el formato actual, a mediados de año sacan uno nuevo, con lo que ésta puede que esté algo más cara).
Si sólo es por la plata en sí, coja la más barata de todas con el menor coste de envío que pueda. Tendrá la misma plata que si compra una moneda de colección de una onza de plata de 200 € (que las hay también).


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

La onza Buillon mas barata esta ahora sobre los 27, o sea que ese es el precio... Teniendo en cuenta que la jodienda de la plata es que pagas IVA.

Si vas a precio puedes mirar pakillos o duros de plata desgastados que practicamente van a peso de plata y con un sobrespot más ajustados (el andorrano los suele vender).


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## batone79 (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> La circulación de metales como medio de pago tampoco ha funcionado. Tiene sus inconvenientes como el desgaste o otras acciones deshonestas como el raspado, limado de la moneda para extraer metal.
> 
> En una moneda dañada o alterada el valor nominal no se corresponde con el real, y la diferencia puede ser despreciable o apreciable en distinto grado, dificultando el funcionamiento del patrón monetario.
> 
> Puede surgir un conflicto en un intercambio negociado a un precio determinado si el comprador intenta entregar una moneda de mala calidad y el vendedor no la acepta por su valor nominal: entonces o el comprador entrega una moneda de calidad suficiente, o se renegocia el precio, o el intercambio no se produce. Cada comprador puede intentar deshacerse primero de sus monedas de peor calidad, y cada vendedor que acepta recibir una moneda imperfecta debe considerar la posibilidad de que la misma no sea a su vez aceptada por su valor nominal cuando quiera usarla para comprar a otros. La necesidad de vender (preferencia por la liquidez, soberanía del consumidor o comprador) puede llevar a los vendedores a aceptar monedas cada vez más deterioradas mientras que se atesoran las de mejor calidad: así las monedas más gastadas tienden a desgastarse aun más con el uso. Una moneda suficientemente deteriorada puede ocasionar tantos problemas en los intercambios que merece la pena asumir los costes de su reciclaje o reacuñación, en su misma forma o en otra diferente.



Casi punto por punto por si te sirve de información.

Raspado, limado, usuras, etc. Sabes por qué se hizo el cordoncillo en los reales de a 8, escudos, y demás monedas a partir de las macuquinas?
Respecto a monedas alteradas ¿has visto alguna vez los resellos orientales en monedas españolas o mejicanas? Les daba más valor, más autenticidad puesto que un resello reconocido significaba que había pasado por manos expertas que ya lo habían validado.
Has oído hablar de la La ley de Gresham "La moneda mala desplaza a la buena". Se puede comprobar, por ejemplo en los rublos de 1921-24

Lo que se deteriora es el papel moneda. Una moneda de plata-oro bien aleada, si acaba deteriorándose, pero ni mucho menos al nivel del papel moneda.



Josebs dijo:


> Dejaros de hacer pajas mentales con la cartilla de racionamiento hombre. España produce huerta y alimentos para 8 veces su consumo propio. El 80 % se va fuera, lo exportamos a todo Europa, pasa igual con la carne y algo menos con el pescado. Que me digas eso si fuéramos UK vale, pero aquí no debe ni tiene que haber ese problema ni de lejos.



El suelo que produce esos alimentos sigue siendo el mismo que cuando había cartillas de racionamiento, y aunque las formas y métodos de producción están mucho más avanzados, no veo imposible que pase algo parecido a lo que comenta asqueado.
¿Sabías que no podías cocer el pan que quisieras y si cocías más te lo requisaban?
Todo eso posiblemente no volverá a pasar, pero el último toque de queda en España (Valencia) fue el 23F 81 y lo decretó Milan del Bosch durando solo un día. Ahora, ¿tu puedes salir a la hora que te de la gana a la calle, sin mascarilla, abrir tu negocio (tu forma de vida) cuando te de la gana?
No sé...hay muchas cosas que han cambiado drásticamente. Quién se lo iba a esperar, verdad?



Josebs dijo:


> ¿ Ves alguna guerra civil por aquí ? ¿ La esperas ?



Tu sabes lo que ha bajado el PIB en España en 2020? Compáralo con lo que bajó tras la guerra civil. Cierto que ahora no se han destruído infraestructura y demás daños, pero en términos económicos...
Cierto que la vaina que comentamos es a nivel global.


Bueno, respecto a la plata veremos a ver lo que pasa el lunes y el resto de la semana, pero lo cierto es que hasta ahora:

- Han hecho subir acciones de empresas GS, AMC, como nadie hubiera esperado. Parece ser que ahora van a por la plata.
- Hay fondos de inversión metidos en esto, BlackRock ha ganado mucha pasta y la codicia no tiene límites. Si ven que lo pueden intentar con otra cosa, lo harán. Cierto que los fondos que han tenido que deshacer posiciones cortas, han perdido (después de pedir ayuda a organismos reguladores)
- Los índices han bajado mientras ha durado la fiesta de esta semana, "dicen" que han tenido que recuperar dinero para poder pagar.


----------



## mcasalis (31 Ene 2021)

En dracma metales hay esto


----------



## mcasalis (31 Ene 2021)

No me ha cargado la foto.Lo que dice es que de momento no aceptan pedidos


----------



## sdPrincBurb (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Manzano1 (31 Ene 2021)

batone79 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 559944



Dracmametales ha petando, la demanda debe ser brutal, nose como andará andorrano y cmc


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

No sé si comprar más plata o no. Me temo que no tenga mucho recorrido, suba unos días y luego los de la plata-papel vendan y baje a 20€.


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué crees tú que pasa detrás del telón.



Ojalá lo supiera, o mejor dicho, ojalá supiera el timing (el desenlace ya lo sabemos en este foro desde hace tiempo).

Reflexiones varias, a ver si consigo estructurarlas coherentemente:

El viernes, para contener la subida de la plata, "alguien" abrió contratos cortos COMEX brutalmente: equivalente a 19 dias de produccion plata mundial, en solo unas horas. Qué hubiera hecho la plata sin ese mazazo, donde estaría ahora? Ademas de ésto, “Robin Hood” prohibió a sus clientes la compra de PSLV, solo venta. Oro, paladio y platino igual, contraintuitivos mazazos a todos
Una cosa es jugar con un par de acciones, y otra meterse con el dinero por excelencia. Es terreno de la FED y actua (la FED no esta sujeta a margin calls)
Todas estas chulerias, en especial éstas ultimas, ya nos les salen gratis: cada vez hay mas gente indignada. Mas gente sabiendo la razon y la mecanica de ello. Y como sabeis, pare el fraude, la verdad, el conocimiento, es el enemigo mortal. 
Sunlight is the best disinfectant*
Por eso debemos seguir de cerca que hacen contra #silversqueeze. Que abusos estan tramando ahora mismo. Esta entrada en ZH tiene 800k visualizaciones, las cosas se estan desbocando y seguro hay videoconferencias ahora mismo para alinear actuaciones cuando abran los mercados mañana.
Pero pensad mas allá: imaginad que perpetran nuevos flagrantes abusos como medidas de contencion; da igual, el daño está hecho. Cambiar la creacion de participaciones PSLV (basicamente suspenderlas), cash settlement COMEX etc... El sistema esta herido de muerte. Leed al gran CHS aqui.
Todo son medidas cortoplacistas, con graves consecuencias en el largo plazo. Parece que da igual la perdida de credibilidad, con tal de tener las cosas atadas unos meses mas. Cargarse Parler fue otra estupidez cortoplacista, medida desesperada donde las haya. El esfuerzo por mantener a toda la borregada en FB, Twitter etc... es brutal. Estan quemando las naves, en una batalla que tienen perdida. Whatsap igual, Wikipedia...
La mierda de TSLA: inflandola en bolsa (hecho por la élite no hay problema) para arropar la narrativa de que coches electricos son el futuro y todos a ellos. La inepta CEO de GM diciendonos que en unos años solo habran EV. Cojones, me acuerdo de un tiempo en el que era el consumidor, quien con sus elecciones, determinaba la politica de produccion de una empresa. Y no al revés via Politburó diciendonos qué coche debemos conducir (imponiendonoslo, nos guste o no).
Sin duda van a conseguir un Great Reset, solo que quizás no sea el que tenian planeado....
No me gustaria estar en su bando. Las cosas se van a poner feas.
La renta variable no me gusta nada. Si fuera un elite-globalista, dejaria de sostener la bolsa y culpar de la caida a la "inestabilidad" provocada por los Reddit. Romper con su popularidad.
Fuerte desplome bursatil: inicialmente bajista para el metal (margin calls + excusa para que FED y BIS ataquen). Buena ocasion de soltar maximo de cortos por parte de HF y BBanks para la subida épica posterior. Win-Win.
@asqueado: Gracias por compartir su sabiduria de la vida.
@Depeche: que te dicen tus graficos sobre la renta variable?

* The phrase “sunlight is the best disinfectant” was introduced to American legal discourse by Justice Louise Brandeis, who served on the United States Supreme Court in the early 20th century. He penned the phrase in his book _Other People’s Money_ . Justice Brandeis was a pioneering thinker who advocated for more financial and government transparency as a way to combat corruption. He argued that simply making the actions of government officials more visible to the public was a powerful way of stamping out unethical behavior​


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Dracmametales ha petando, la demanda debe ser brutal, nose como andará andorrano y cmc



Si #silversqueeze se canaliza hacia la compra de fisico y no de papel, estamos ante el principio del fin.
Vamos txabales!


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Casi punto por punto por si te sirve de información.
> 
> Raspado, limado, usuras, etc. Sabes por qué se hizo el cordoncillo en los reales de a 8, escudos, y demás monedas a partir de las macuquinas?
> Respecto a monedas alteradas ¿has visto alguna vez los resellos orientales en monedas españolas o mejicanas? Les daba más valor, más autenticidad puesto que un resello reconocido significaba que había pasado por manos expertas que ya lo habían validado.
> ...




 +10


----------



## Muttley (31 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Si #silversqueeze se canaliza hacia la compra de fisico y no de papel, estamos ante el principio del fin.
> Vamos txabales!



Esa es la enorme ventaja.
La demanda de plata física va a empujar al precio de onza real al alza.
No hay suministro para lo que parece que se avecina. Las tiendas no sacan su stock a la venta.
Es lo comentado muchas veces. Una tienda va a “corto” y un comprador habitual a “largo”.
Si la tienda sospecha de movimientos súbitos que puedan romper su stock, no tienen tiempo de reemplazar o bien tienen que hacerlo a un precio muuucho mayor.
La plata no es un suministro inmediato. No se crea de la nada. Es un mercado pequeño y limitado.
Por eso no venden.
Y no hay nada que despierte más el apetito comprador que un bien o servicio que no está en el mercado.


El spot irá donde le de la gana o donde lo pongan los banksters, pero hay un “problemilla”, la realidad.
Es como el kilo de carne en Venezuela. Según el precio oficial es de 100 bolívares....pero a cuánto se compra-vende en la calle?

Entonces, donde está la conexión entre papel y realidad?

En dos sitios:

1- Las entregas físicas de COMEX a spot

2- En los contratos de las minas de extracción con los mayoristas, donde los mayoristas dan crédito a las minas para que continuen con su operativa cubriéndose con derivados ligados al spot si el precio spot baja de su AISC.
Como Silver Wheaton por ejemplo.
Pero el spot...es papel y en la realidad el precio sería mucho mayor no?
Las minas querrán su trozo del pastel. Y renegociarán al alza en cuando les caduquen los contratos de cobertura.

2 influye a 1. Como van a entregar a spot si las minas pedirán precio real y físico de intercambio?
Ahí es cuando el papel o bien se ajusta a la realidad o bien colapsa como fallen dos entregas.

Y en la plata los BCentrales no pueden salir al rescate porque.... no tienen reservas! 
Si fuera oro, llega USA, la FED en connivencia con los banksters saca 100 tons al mercado “prestadas” y baja la temperatura....pero no hay plata. No tienen. Alguna regulación? 
Veremos


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Venga va, unas onzas más por la causa. A ver qué pasa esta noche.


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ojalá lo supiera, o mejor dicho, ojalá supiera el timing (el desenlace ya lo sabemos en este foro desde hace tiempo).
> 
> Reflexiones varias, a ver si consigo estructurarlas coherentemente:
> 
> ...




A mi cuando os expresais asi y teneis esos conocimientos, es para mi un orgullo, es como si estuviera en clase
Tuve que comenzar a trabajar desde temprana edad, para ayudar a a mi padres y hermanos, no tengo estudios, me saque el graduado escolar ya con bastante edad, y no tengo esa facilidad en expresarme como haceis vosotros.
Los años que tengo, y la calle, ha sido mi universidad, soy metalero desde muy joven, mi aficion comenzo cuando cierto dia que mi padre nos llevo para que conocieramos el mar, me encontre en la playa en la arena, lo que era un duro de alfonso XIII, añadido con las historias que me comentaba mi abuela, que era cosaria, asi le llamaban a las personas que transportaban alimentos de un sitio a otro, las necesidades que se paso despues de la guerra civil y sus consecuencias, los Mps han salvador muchas vidas en las guerra y en las hambrunas.


.


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No sé si comprar más plata o no. Me temo que no tenga mucho recorrido, suba unos días y luego los de la plata-papel vendan y baje a 20€.



No compres que ya compramos nosotros


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> No compres que ya compramos nosotros



Ya he pillado un poco más, tiene demasiada buena pinta. Puto IVA.


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

Reddit Preparing To Unleash "World's Biggest Short Squeeze" In Silver | ZeroHedge


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Veo a miles de ciudadanos españoles en las colas de comedores sociales.
> Veo a miles de ciudadanos españoles en la colas para recibir alimentos de caritas u de otros organismos
> Veo a miles de ciudadanos españoles que estan matando en las residencia de ancianos
> Veo a muchos españoles rebuscando en los contenedores de basura, no se lo que se le ha perdido alli
> ...



Intentar trasladar lo que ocurrió en España en año 36 del Siglo XX al año 21 del Siglo XXI estando en la Unión Europea, OTAN, etc, es tener pocas miras, y peor aún pensar que algún político de hoy día lo desee para su país.


----------



## scratch (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> A mi cuando os expresais asi y teneis esos conocimientos, es para mi un orgullo, es como si estuviera en clase
> Tuve que comenzar a trabajar desde temprana edad, para ayudar a a mi padres y hermanos, no tengo estudios, me saque el graduado escolar ya con bastante edad, y no tengo esa facilidad en expresarme como haceis vosotros.
> Los años que tengo, y la calle, ha sido mi universidad, soy metalero desde muy joven, mi aficion comenzo cuando cierto dia que mi padre nos llevo para que conocieramos el mar, me encontre en la playa en la arena, lo que era un duro de alfonso XIII, añadido con las historias que me comentaba mi abuela, que era cosaria, asi le llamaban a las personas que transportaban alimentos de un sitio a otro, las necesidades que se paso despues de la guerra civil y sus consecuencias, los Mps han salvador muchas vidas en las guerra y en las hambrunas.
> 
> ...



Para mí es un orgullo saber que un compatriota "sin estudios", como tú te describes, tenga mayores y mejores conocimientos, aunque "no tenga facilidad para expresarse" (para qué, si a buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan, y el que quiera entender, que entienda  ) que cualquiera de los pimpollos que arrojan las universidades con sus másteres del universo y demás parafernalia titulítica a ritmo de cadena de montaje. Lo que se resume en que usted no pasará hambre (o pasará menos hambre) que esos pobres desgraciados.


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Esa es la enorme ventaja.
> La demanda de plata física va a empujar al precio de onza real al alza.
> No hay suministro para lo que parece que se avecina. Las tiendas no sacan su stock a la venta.
> Es lo comentado muchas veces. Una tienda va a “corto” y un comprador habitual a “largo”.
> ...



Al precio adecuado, las ballenas poseedoras de físico ¿JPM? podrían cambiarle su plata por oro a los bancos centrales y así hacer la jugada perfecta. Mientras los pezqueñines nos lanzamos a la plata, los grandullones se hacen de oro


----------



## scratch (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Intentar trasladar lo que ocurrió en España en año 36 del Siglo XX al año 21 del Siglo XXI estando en la Unión Europea, OTAN, etc, es tener pocas miras, y peor aún pensar que algún político de hoy día lo desee para su país.



Da igual lo que deseen, da igual lo que intenten controlar, da igual lo que intenten contener, da igual la UE, da igual la OTAN, da igual la ONU, la OMS o la madre que parió a todos ellos, simple y llanamente han perdido, aunque aún no lo sepan.


----------



## Muttley (31 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Al precio adecuado, las ballenas poseedoras de físico ¿JPM? podrían cambiarle su plata por oro a los bancos centrales y así hacer la jugada perfecta. Mientras los pezqueñines nos lanzamos a la plata, los grandullones se hacen de oro



Si, pero hay un diferencia. 
El Oro es TIER 1. 
La plata.....no es “nada”. Un metal escaso.
Hacer eso, más allá del cambio favorable (30 a 1?) implica admitir tácitamente su carácter monetario y de reserva de valor.
Y entonces...to ”the moon”.


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

Voy a poner dos puntos de cambio hipotéticos, seguro que los expertos pueden calcular mejor el punto adecuado:
Plata 40, oro 1600, ratio oro plata 1/40
Plata 100, oro 2000, ratio 1/20
Estoy hablando en € pero la jugada, los de arriba la harán en dólares.
Poco después de hacerse el punto de cambio, el que se disparará será el oro


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Intentar trasladar lo que ocurrió en España en año 36 del Siglo XX al año 21 del Siglo XXI estando en la Unión Europea, OTAN, etc, es tener pocas miras, y peor aún pensar que algún político de hoy día lo desee para su país.



1.- Yo no intento trasladar nada, el tiempo lo dira
2.- Si no estuvieramos en la UE ya habria habido un golpe de estado, se intento hace unos años cuando aun no estabamos
3.- Pues si hay algunos politicos que estan en el gobierno que quieren volver a esos tiempos


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, pero hay un diferencia.
> El Oro es TIER 1.
> La plata.....no es “nada”. Un metal escaso.
> Hacer eso, más allá del cambio favorable (30 a 1?) implica admitir tácitamente su carácter monetario y de reserva de valor.
> Y entonces...to ”the moon”.



Es que pienso que los de arriba siguen siendo más listos que nosotros y la plata es una maniobra de despiste, un farol, para hacerse con el oro


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Voy a poner dos puntos de cambio hipotéticos, seguro que los expertos pueden calcular mejor el punto adecuado:
> Plata 40, oro 1600, ratio oro plata 1/40
> Plata 100, oro 2000, ratio 1/20
> Estoy hablando en € pero la jugada, los de arriba la harán en dólares.
> Poco después de hacerse el punto de cambio, el que se disparará será el oro



Los pobres también podemos comprar oro, y sin IVA. No veo el problema.


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

*El razonamiento que justifica el patrón oro / plata es el hecho de que se acepta este metal universalmente como medio de pago*, además de su propia naturaleza de que no se oxida. No era por casualidad que muchos países lo adoptaron como respaldo para garantizar el valor de este dinero, pero posteriormente se produjeron varios inconvenientes, obligándoles a abandonar este sistema monetario.


*El primer problema es que la cantidad de oro / plata en circulación no podía aumentarse proporcionalmente con el crecimiento económico*, resultando en tendencias deflacionarias. La caída del precio planteaba un serio problema a los comerciantes porque significaba la reducción de sus beneficios, dificultando su supervivencia económica. Y las épocas de deflación están marcadas con estancamientos económicos y bancarrotas de comercios (por ejemplo: la Gran Depresión en los años 30 del siglo pasado y Japón a partir de la década 1990).


*Se puede comparar esta situación con la falta de sangre que poco a poco va debilitando todo el cuerpo = la economía*. Además, el uso de estos metales para otros fines (anillos, platos de lujo, dientes de plata…) reduce la masa monetaria, agravando esta escasez del circulante. La imposibilidad de inyectar una cantidad deseada de oro / plata en circulación fue el motivo principal que hizo que diferentes países saliesen de este respaldo para poder emitir más dinero.

*El segundo problema es la distribución desigual del yacimiento de oro / plata entre diferentes países*: mientras que los países abundantes en estos metales preciosos pueden excavarlos y gastarlos libremente (aunque las guerras civiles pueden agobiarlos económicamente, sobre todo en África), otros países carentes necesitan adquirirlos por ofrecer lo que quieren los portadores de estos medios de intercambio, lo que genera un desequilibrio grave a nivel internacional. Podríamos decir que es imposible que el patrón oro / plata sea compatible con la justicia social

*Lo más importante, sin embargo, ha sido ya demostrado en la propia historia de España: esta riqueza en sí no garantiza la prosperidad económica a largo plazo*. Se conoce el siglo XVI como la época cuando toneladas de oro y plata fueron llevadas de las Américas a España, pero no se quedaron aquí, porque se gastaron para importar productos del exterior sin ser utilizadas para invertir en nuevas industrias. Martín de Azpilcueta (1492 – 1586) observó la subida de precios porque aumentó la demanda más que la producción y la relacionó con la llegada masiva de metales, concluyendo que la inflación es fruto del aumento excesivo de la masa monetaria. No tiene sentido acumular oro y/o plata si no está relacionado con el aumento de la productividad.


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Agradecería pequeño resumen , de momento no tiene activados los subtítulos traducidos

Gracias


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> 1.- Yo no intento trasladar nada, el tiempo lo dira
> 2.- Si no estuvieramos en la UE ya habria habido un golpe de estado, se intento hace unos años cuando aun no estabamos
> 3.- Pues si hay algunos politicos que estan en el gobierno que quieren volver a esos tiempos



Nos hablan mucho de la guerra civil y lo malo que fue Franco pero no sabemos nada del ambiente previo que llevó a esta guerra.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ojalá lo supiera, o mejor dicho, ojalá supiera el timing (el desenlace ya lo sabemos en este foro desde hace tiempo).
> 
> Reflexiones varias, a ver si consigo estructurarlas coherentemente:
> 
> ...



Mis dies 
...onzas de plata

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> A mi cuando os expresais asi y teneis esos conocimientos, es para mi un orgullo, es como si estuviera en clase
> Tuve que comenzar a trabajar desde temprana edad, para ayudar a a mi padres y hermanos, no tengo estudios, me saque el graduado escolar ya con bastante edad, y no tengo esa facilidad en expresarme como haceis vosotros.
> Los años que tengo, y la calle, ha sido mi universidad, soy metalero desde muy joven, mi aficion comenzo cuando cierto dia que mi padre nos llevo para que conocieramos el mar, me encontre en la playa en la arena, lo que era un duro de alfonso XIII, añadido con las historias que me comentaba mi abuela, que era cosaria, asi le llamaban a las personas que transportaban alimentos de un sitio a otro, las necesidades que se paso despues de la guerra civil y sus consecuencias, los Mps han salvador muchas vidas en las guerra y en las hambrunas.
> 
> ...



Eres un crack, la oratoria tampoco es lo mío, pero piensa que simplemente el hecho de estar aquí en este foro debatiendo de mps, aunque todos no estemos de acuerdo en todo, es una diferenciación brutal respecto al 99,9% de la población española asique menos titulitis asqueado


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Esa es la enorme ventaja.
> La demanda de plata física va a empujar al precio de onza real al alza.
> No hay suministro para lo que parece que se avecina. Las tiendas no sacan su stock a la venta.
> Es lo comentado muchas veces. Una tienda va a “corto” y un comprador habitual a “largo”.
> ...



Esta claro el el fisico es el talón de aquiles del sistema. En papel pueden sacar 4 trillones de cortos para pararlo, pero en fïsico hay lo que hay.

Leña al mono! 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> *El razonamiento que justifica el patrón oro / plata es el hecho de que se acepta este metal universalmente como medio de pago*, además de su propia naturaleza de que no se oxida. No era por casualidad que muchos países lo adoptaron como respaldo para garantizar el valor de este dinero, pero posteriormente se produjeron varios inconvenientes, obligándoles a abandonar este sistema monetario.
> 
> 
> *El primer problema es que la cantidad de oro / plata en circulación no podía aumentarse proporcionalmente con el crecimiento económico*, resultando en tendencias deflacionarias. La caída del precio planteaba un serio problema a los comerciantes porque significaba la reducción de sus beneficios, dificultando su supervivencia económica. Y las épocas de deflación están marcadas con estancamientos económicos y bancarrotas de comercios (por ejemplo: la Gran Depresión en los años 30 del siglo pasado y Japón a partir de la década 1990).
> ...



Si tienes menos sangre es cuestión de aumentar los latidos. Lo malo es que una parte de la sangre se aparte de la circulación y eso es válido tanto para los MPs como con el fiat, tal y como está sucediendo ahora por la gran desigualdad que hay


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Al precio adecuado, las ballenas poseedoras de físico ¿JPM? podrían cambiarle su plata por oro a los bancos centrales y así hacer la jugada perfecta. Mientras los pezqueñines nos lanzamos a la plata, los grandullones se hacen de oro



Con el ratio actual oro/plata dudo mucho que puedan o intenten hacer esa jugada...


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Si tienes menos sangre es cuestión de aumentar los latidos. Lo malo es que una parte de la sangre se aparte de la circulación y eso es válido tanto para los MPs como con el fiat, tal y como está sucediendo ahora por la gran desigualdad que hay



La cuestión que siempre falla...


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Al precio adecuado, las ballenas poseedoras de físico ¿JPM? podrían cambiarle su plata por oro a los bancos centrales y así hacer la jugada perfecta. Mientras los pezqueñines nos lanzamos a la plata, los grandullones se hacen de oro



Buen aporte... A tenerlo en cuenta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## batone79 (31 Ene 2021)

USD29.6


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Nos hablan mucho de la guerra civil y lo malo que fue Franco pero no sabemos nada del ambiente previo que llevó a esta guerra.



El ambiente previo básicamente fue que grandes terratenientes, industriales, ricos y alta burguesía veían peligrar todo su patrimonio con la implatación de un Estado SocialComunista y decidieron financiar y promover un alzamiento para parar a los rojelios y evitar que en los años 50/60 esto fuera la Cuba de Fidel.


----------



## scratch (31 Ene 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Es que pienso que los de arriba siguen siendo más listos que nosotros y la plata es una maniobra de despiste, un farol, para hacerse con el oro



No, no son más listos, de hecho tú eres más listo (inteligente), simplemente ellos se autopermiten hacer cosas que para tí estan vetadas.
Su inteligencia esta atrofiada por no necesitar usarla, en cambio tú la tienes activa porque necesitas sortear sus impedimentos para salir adelante.
Ese despiste, ese farol, ya lo tenemos en cuenta, ¿o es que piensas que nosotros mismos no somos conscientes de que si baja el ratio oro/plata el movimiento natural es convertir la plata en oro al mejor ratio?


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

A ver, que ayer estuve activo y cuando me acostaba se me ocurrió un escenario José Mota, no es que vaya a ocurrir, pero y si si ????

Y si resulta que todo el interés está ahora centrado en la plata y lo que empezamos a ver es un desplome del Nasdaq y del Dow, por ejemplo. ¿Qué ocurriría? ¿cómo en Marzo del año pasado?

Imaginemos que, dado que la semana pasada ya cayeron un 4%, el Lunes abre empapelado. Bolsas hacia abajo rapidito.

Pues yo, en ese supuesto, no descartaría que saliera papel a espuertas de los MP para cubrir y esas cosillas. Ya de paso, los cortos en plata cubren posiciones mucho más barato y los daños son soportables. Los cortos se convierten en largos tras la caida de precio,

Volvemos a tener una recuperación de los mercados y de los metales en V, algo similar al 2020.

¿Es extraño lo que planteo o lo veis razonable? Por que yo lo veo razonable y esta panda de hijos de puta son, o pueden ser, mucho más rápidos en sus movimientos que los niños-rata.

En fin, ando un poco espeso. Es que me queda parte de esta tarde terminando mis impuestos para presentarlos mañana, que hay que pagar funcivagos a tutiplen.


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Esta claro el el fisico es el talón de aquiles del sistema. En papel pueden sacar 4 trillones de cortos para pararlo, pero en fïsico hay lo que hay.
> 
> Leña al mono!
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Ya sabes mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando, y ese refran es muy verdadero, el metal hay que tenerlo en mano, para verlo, tocarlo, etc



.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Ya he pillado un poco más, tiene demasiada buena pinta. Puto IVA.



Pero por que no buscais a vendedores particulares que es lo que yo estoy haciendo, hay mas sitios que las tiendas para comprar mmm


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> 1.- Yo no intento trasladar nada, el tiempo lo dira
> 2.- Si no estuvieramos en la UE ya habria habido un golpe de estado, se intento hace unos años cuando aun no estabamos
> 3.- Pues si hay algunos politicos que estan en el gobierno que quieren volver a esos tiempos



Basas tus respuestas en suposiciones o en pensar que sabes lo que piensan los demás:

1.- Yo no intento trasladar nada, *el tiempo lo dira*
2.- *Si no estuvieramos *en la UE ya *habria habido* un golpe de estado, se intento hace unos años cuando aun no estabamos
3.- Pues si hay algunos politicos que estan en el gobierno *que quieren volver a esos tiempos*


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero por que no buscais a vendedores particulares que es lo que yo estoy haciendo, hay mas sitios que las tiendas para comprar mmm



Porque no puedo salir del puto pueblo debido a la peste bubónica.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Eres un crack, la oratoria tampoco es lo mío, pero piensa que simplemente el hecho de estar aquí en este foro debatiendo de mps, aunque todos no estemos de acuerdo en todo, es una diferenciación brutal respecto al 99,9% de la población española asique menos titulitis asqueado



Ayer un amigo me decia que todo esto era imposible que si entonces no se que pais con no se que minas se harian ricos, que si todo el mundo tiene plata y que no puede ser..........

Le dije que todo el mundo tiene plata por los cojones, habran algunas mujeres que les guste la plata que si tengan bastante, por ejemplo mi madre tenia mucha pero era por que se la traia yo, cada vez que iba a algun sitio y me ofrecian joyas bonitas de plata entre 40 y 65 centimos arramblaba, me gustaban las joyas con tintes de cosa antigua, no tenia yo mal ojo pues luego era la envidia en comidas familiares, bodas, reuniones.......... mi madre llego a entender por mi que la plata era un seguro de vida por si venia algo chungo, ahora lo estaria viendo en persona pero no pudo llegar a verlo.

Habran algunos coleccionistas que tengan sus onzas o sus monedillas de plata.

Pero el 999/1000 no tienen nada de plata fuera de tener cuatro o cinco pares de pendientes que apenas llevan nada de plata o fuera de tener alguna pulsera con apenas nada de plata o alguna cadenilla.

Yo tengo bastante pero podrian haber esperado un par de años mas para hacer estas historias, todos habriamos estado mucho mas cargados, tanto el que va comprando algunas onzas como el que compra a kilos directamente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Porque no puedo salir del puto pueblo debido a la peste bubónica.




Coño pero estan los interneses, pero si, de poder salir del pueblo todo seria mas facil, por la zona por donde tu estas hay un monton de gente que vende plata y aun la tienen barata, les voy a preguntar ahora mismo si tienen algo, si te arriesgas a salir al pueblo de al lado igual te hago un favor ahora mismo y en directo.


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Coño pero estan los interneses, pero si, de poder salir del pueblo todo seria mas facil, por la zona por donde tu estas hay un monton de gente que vende plata y aun la tienen barata, les voy a preguntar ahora mismo si tienen algo, si te arriesgas a salir al pueblo de al lado igual te hago un favor ahora mismo y en directo.



Alguna vez he comprado algo a particulares por aquí, pero lo que he visto anunciado normalmente estaba sobrepreciado, y como no soy realmente de aquí no conozco a nadie. Te lo agradezco mucho, de verdad, pero entre que ya he comprado un poco, no me termino de fiar que vaya a subir y que salir está peliagudo y me pueden calzar una buena multa mejor esperamos un poco.


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

El bitcoin penando y el "aluminio" calculando trayectoria de disparo. Bien por el kaiser.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Alguna vez he comprado algo a particulares por aquí, pero lo que he visto anunciado normalmente estaba sobrepreciado, y como no soy realmente de aquí no conozco a nadie. Te lo agradezco mucho, de verdad, pero entre que ya he comprado un poco, no me termino de fiar que vaya a subir y que salir está peliagudo y me pueden calzar una buena multa mejor esperamos un poco.




Estos tienen permiso para salir son autonomos, joyeros, voy a ver si tienen, estoy hablandoles haber si me responden, prefiero ver a algun compañero del foro rico aunque no lo conozca que a estos si de verdad pasa algo interesante mañana, voy a ver si me hablan y si tienen algo interesante si quieres te doy numero de tlf y hablas con ellos directamente y que vayan a donde tu les digas, son de pueblos de al lado tuya.

He estado años llevandome plata de esas zonas sobre los 45 y 50 centimos gramo e incluso menos, cuando estaban a esos precios.................. si me contestan al wassap y me dicen que tienen te los mando si quieres, duros de plata o 5 pesetas suelen tener a precios de spot.

Ya no te mando nada mas por aqui si tienen algo te mando por privado, luego nos pasas una foto al foro si compras algo jajaja


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Una cosa importante...
Se me ocurre, por lo que leido, que si esta semana la cosa se pone peliaguda y los fondos gordos empiezan a palmar pasta con sus cortos de plata, van a vender las posiciones largas de bolsa para cubrir pérdidas...

Eso y cierto pánico podría causar un bajadon importante.

Estoy por vender el lunes lo que tengo en beneficios y quedarme con las mineras (y alguna cosa más a largo) que las tengo pérdidas y supongo subiran con la movida... Como lo veis?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> *El razonamiento que justifica el patrón oro / plata es el hecho de que se acepta este metal universalmente como medio de pago*, además de su propia naturaleza de que no se oxida. No era por casualidad que muchos países lo adoptaron como respaldo para garantizar el valor de este dinero, pero posteriormente se produjeron varios inconvenientes, obligándoles a abandonar este sistema monetario.
> 
> 
> *El primer problema es que la cantidad de oro / plata en circulación no podía aumentarse proporcionalmente con el crecimiento económico*, resultando en tendencias deflacionarias. La caída del precio planteaba un serio problema a los comerciantes porque significaba la reducción de sus beneficios, dificultando su supervivencia económica. Y las épocas de deflación están marcadas con estancamientos económicos y bancarrotas de comercios (por ejemplo: la Gran Depresión en los años 30 del siglo pasado y Japón a partir de la década 1990).
> ...



Pero hombre...no fastidies...nos nos copipastees un artículillo de un tal Miguel Yasuyuki Hirota que escirbió en el país en 2017. Símplemente porque si te preguntamos o te comentamos algo sobre el mismo, no creo que le llames para que nos dé explicaciones.

¿Por qué falló el patrón oro/plata?

_- "se produjeron varios inconvenientes, obligándoles a abandonar este sistema monetario"_. Ya, dinos cuáles eran esos inconvenientes o por qué no les dice el. A quién se le produjeron esos inconvenientes, ¿A Nixón? ¿A USA, que gracias a eso pudo crecer exponencialmente?

- "*no podía aumentarse proporcionalmente con el crecimiento económico" *¿Basado en qué, en la productividad? Porque si pone como ejemplo la gran depresión de los años 30... claro, solo hace falta recordar el jueves negro de 1929 y el motivo (un conflicto de productividades, verdad?)

- _"_*El segundo problema es la distribución desigual del yacimiento de oro / plata" *Claro, como en este mundo todo está repartido por igual, pues USA se conforma sin invadir el golfo de México para quedarse con su petróleo, Suiza que curiosamente no tiene yacimientos almacena buenas reservas de oro, USA e inglaterra no dudan en poner en disposición las reservas de otro que otros países dejaron en sus bancos.Y el tal Miguel Yasuyuki se permite hablar de justicia social obviando todo eso... ahora sin embargo cualquier país puede tener su impresora que clarostá usa con la máxima discrección (en funcion del papel y la tinta que dispone dicho país, repartidos por igual urbi et orbi).

- El ultimo punto daría para extenderse, pero bueno, básicamente "la llegada masiva de metales preciosos" (que si la hubo), el pueblo, el ciudadano de a pie, ni si quiera la olió... algo así como lo que pasa ahora cuando emiten billones de euros o de dólares. 
Sin embargo la plata y en menor media el oro es algo que AHORA si está al alcance de todos, pero ya ves tu...juegan a la baja con ella. No vamos a dudarlo, desde luego es por nuestro bien y por esa justicia social de la que habla.


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Entonces, donde está la conexión entre papel y realidad?
> 
> En dos sitios:
> 
> ...



Yo añadiria:

3- Arbitraje ETFs: Un ETF, en el momento de su primera emisión, compra una determinada cantidad de plata. Divide las participaciones en relación con la plata que posee y las vende. Cuando alguien posteriormente compra una de esas acciones, el ETF no acude al mercado y aumenta la cantidad de plata en el mismo. Siempre compras la participación a alguien que la vende en el otro lado. Y contrariamente si vendes una participación, no hay plata que sale del ETF; se la vendes a otra persona.Solo en caso de emisiones posteriores a la inicial, el ETF puede adquirir más oro y emitir nuevas participaciones.
Un ETF se basa en el juego de *crear/redimir*. Los _Authorized Participants_ (grandes brokers, bancos) pueden entregar al ETF el subyacente, en este caso la plata física, y recibir participaciones. Esto es crear. A la vez, pueden hacer lo contrario, es decir, entregar participaciones y llevarse la plata.
Es el _arbitrage_, el ajuste entre el valor del ETF (NAV) y su subyacente que hace el mercado; siendo otra conexión entre papel y realidad

4- LBMA. Contratos OTC a precio XAGUSD (no futuros), o forwards (basicamente un futuro no regulado por un exchange sino via contrato privado entre dos partes). Esta es la via prferida para la demanada de fisico institucional. Nosotros somos demasiado pequeños.

5- Si el precio spot se desboca, se acentuará el backwardation (bid spot o contracto cercano > ask futuro lejano). En teoria podrias construir un carry trade_ riesgo cero, dinero gratis. _Vendes fisico spot, ahora mismo, y compras futuros mas baratos por la misma cantidad. Te llevas como beneficio el spread de ambos. Siempre suponiendo que cuando quieras recuperar tu fisico (vencimiento del futuro que has comprado), quede algo claro.

Este punto 5- es algo que tenemos que vigilar tambien. Si el backwards se acentua, es que poca gente ejerce el carry trade = no quieren arriesgar su fisico = no confian en futuras entregas = o simplemente no hay fisico para ejecutarlo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una cosa importante...
> Se me ocurre, por lo que leido, que si esta semana la cosa se pone peliaguda y los fondos gordos empiezan a palmar pasta con sus cortos de plata, van a vender las posiciones largas de bolsa para cubrir pérdidas...
> 
> Eso y cierto pánico podría causar un bajadon importante.
> ...




Yo no puedo decirte, no soy un entendido, pero estan diciendo por algunos sitios que si todo se cumple habra bajon gordisimo en todo, tipo a lo de marzo,

Lo que no habra bajon es en fisico pues no habra fisico directamente.

Como decian por un sitio venid con papa, venid con papa, papa os quiere jajajaja


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una cosa importante...
> Se me ocurre, por lo que leido, que si esta semana la cosa se pone peliaguda y los fondos gordos empiezan a palmar pasta con sus cortos de plata, van a vender las posiciones largas de bolsa para cubrir pérdidas...
> 
> Eso y cierto pánico podría causar un bajadon importante.
> ...



A eso me refería antes en mi pajote mental. Sólo que yo coloco primero un desplome de bolsas y salida de pasta del oro y plata. Ahí cubren cortos mucho más barato. Y de ahí en adelante se ponen en largo. Será un juego de ver quién la tiene más larga, si las manos fuertes o los wsb.

Pero me parece acertado, como precaución, estar fuera y verlas venir. Si hay desplome y posterior recuperación, las mineras ganarán más. Y si no lo hay pues con las mineras estás ya posicionado.

Todo con mi paja mental. Porque de fondo, creo que van a intervenir de alguna manera sonora.


----------



## Long_Gamma (31 Ene 2021)

En linea con lo que hablabamos antes:

The thing is that no matter what happens with #SilverSqueeze, *a lot of younger people are for the first time informing themselves that metals are the only true real money. That realization sticks for life*, even when squeezes end. This is a red pill moment for many & its beautiful— Quoth the Raven (@QTRResearch) January 31, 2021

Lo mas bonito del twitt de arriba-> *That realization sticks for life*

Daños a largo plazo en el sistema fiat, irreparables.


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pero hombre...no fastidies...nos nos copipastees un artículillo de un tal Miguel Yasuyuki Hirota que escirbió en el país en 2017. Símplemente porque si te preguntamos o te comentamos algo sobre el mismo, no creo que le llames para que nos dé explicaciones.
> 
> ¿Por qué falló el patrón oro/plata?
> 
> ...



-Juegan a la baja porque interesa barata al ser el segundo producto con más aplicaciones industriales después del petróleo. ¿Tenía muchas aplicaciones industriales en el Siglo XVI, XVII .. ?

- ¿No sabes que a los norteamericanos les están llegando cheques a sus domicilios? Oh wait... será un rumor...


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Ene 2021)

Empieza el show


----------



## frankie83 (31 Ene 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> si llega a 50 $ en los proximos 10 años, date por contento....



Si.. no es un activo que suela multiplicar muy a menudo su valor por diez Jaja


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> A eso me refería antes en mi pajote mental. Sólo que yo coloco primero un desplome de bolsas y salida de pasta del oro y plata. Ahí cubren cortos mucho más barato. Y de ahí en adelante se ponen en largo. Será un juego de ver quién la tiene más larga, si las manos fuertes o los wsb.
> 
> Pero me parece acertado, como precaución, estar fuera y verlas venir. Si hay desplome y posterior recuperación, las mineras ganarán más. Y si no lo hay pues con las mineras estás ya posicionado.
> 
> Todo con mi paja mental. Porque de fondo, creo que van a intervenir de alguna manera sonora.



Y tengo curiosdad por ver lo que hace el oro, lo normal es que suba arropado por su hermanita la pequeña... Pero a lo mejor tambien baja por la misma razón... Si ese fuera el caso a lo mejor es de las últimas ventanas de oportunidad que se abren para cargar algúna onza más 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## casaire (31 Ene 2021)

Mi humilde pregunta es....ACOMPAÑARA EL ORO A ESA "SUPUESTA" ESCALADA DEL PRECIO DE LA PLATA?.

Yo tengo más oro que plata...Bastante de La plata que acumulé la vendí el mes pasado a 26 euros y me había costado 15 euros onza....Estaba hasta los cojones de ella..........Pero el oro lo mantengo en cartera....PENSÁIS QUE EL ORO SUBIRÁ AL COBIJO DE LA PLATA?...GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO.


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Empieza el show
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560092



Pero si esta todo cerrado,,,,


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Basas tus respuestas en suposiciones o en pensar que sabes lo que piensan los demás:
> 
> 1.- Yo no intento trasladar nada, *el tiempo lo dira*
> 2.- *Si no estuvieramos *en la UE ya *habria habido* un golpe de estado, se intento hace unos años cuando aun no estabamos
> 3.- Pues si hay algunos politicos que estan en el gobierno *que quieren volver a esos tiempos*




Suposiciones ??????

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ saber lo que piensan los demas !!!!!!!!!!

*No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver
No hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oir
No hay peor desentendido que el que no entender*

usted mismo

No tengo estudios pero no soy tonto.


.


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Ene 2021)

Pone 31 de enero de 2021 a las 14.55. Compartido en el hilo del principal.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Mi humilde pregunta es....ACOMPAÑARA EL ORO A ESA "SUPUESTA" ESCALADA DEL PRECIO DE LA PLATA?.
> 
> Yo tengo más oro que plata...Bastante de La plata que acumulé la vendí el mes pasado a 26 euros y me había costado 15 euros onza....Estaba hasta los cojones de ella..........Pero el oro lo mantengo en cartera....PENSÁIS QUE EL ORO SUBIRÁ AL COBIJO DE LA PLATA?...GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO.



Si de verdad sube, el oro debería ir parejo. No lo debería hacer en la misma proporción pero debería subir sustancialmente. El caso es que paradójicamente se han desacoplado en los últimos tiempos, así que, cualquiera sabe. Mi apuesta es que si.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Pone 31 de enero de 2021 a las 14.55. Compartido en el hilo del principal.



Aún así no cuadra porque cerró en unos 25 (investing) 25,22 (tradingview)



Edito porque no entiendo que es eso de USD Stablecoin. Investng y Tradingview son en trólares usanos de los de toda la vida.


----------



## casaire (31 Ene 2021)

Es paradógico que vayan a subir el precio de la plata cuando sabemos todos que prácticamente toda la plata se utiliza más en la industria que en joyería . Y como están las cosas el tejido industrial del mundo está hecho añicos por el COVID ,ergo ,debería bajar pues su consumo industrial ha disminuido.


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Suposiciones ??????
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ saber lo que piensan los demas !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



No importa que no tengas estudios, ni nadie a dicho que seas tonto.

"*Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras*"


----------



## sdPrincBurb (31 Ene 2021)

Eldoradocoins


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Es paradógico que vayan a subir el precio de la plata cuando sabemos todos que prácticamente toda la plata se utiliza más en la industria que en joyería . Y como están las cosas el tejido industrial del mundo está hecho añicos por el COVID ,ergo ,debería bajar pues su consumo industrial ha disminuido.



Pero como ahora todos vamos a ser verdecillos, limpios, "greenies", pues necesitan platica para los paneles solares (entre otras cosas)


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Es paradógico que vayan a subir el precio de la plata cuando sabemos todos que prácticamente toda la plata se utiliza más en la industria que en joyería . Y como están las cosas el tejido industrial del mundo está hecho añicos por el COVID ,ergo ,debería bajar pues su consumo industrial ha disminuido.



El consumo industrial/joyería habrá bajado pero ese bajón es sustituido de sobra por la demanda de plata de inversión que se está disparando y más que lo hará.


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

Esta sobre los 22,28 € súmale el 21 % de IVA... Se te pone en 27 € .


----------



## casaire (31 Ene 2021)

En la página de coininvest puedes comprar toda la plata que quieras......A 27,36 euros la onza de Britania.

1 oz Britannia | Plata | 2021 | coininvest 

Ahí lo dejo por si quereís acumular.


----------



## skifi (31 Ene 2021)

Codigo LAVETAFREE del buscador de un conforero, y gastos de envio gratis

La página es lavetadeoro.com/ y puedes buscar al mejor precio


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

Llevamos toda la puta vida diciendo que es reserva de valor, que protección contra la inflación, que..... y ahora se nos ha convertido en un chicharrillo !!!!

A ver, que cada cual haga lo que le salga de los huevos. Yo la mía no la voy a tocar a ningún precio. Porque si de verdad llegamos a la luna..... en fin, estaremos todos más o menos jodidos.

Yo en tu lugar no la tocaría.

Edito: Si lo que buscas es especulación pura y dura...... mírate este etn, el 3SIL. O métete en algo del Vix, el VXX por ejemplo. Pero vamos, estudia bien lo que haces.


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Ene 2021)

Directo del señor Linares ahora mismo


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Como veo que algunos distribuidores se estan quedando sin material os pongo una lista de distribuidores de plata y oro en Alemania, por si hay alguien interesado, 


Edelmetallhändler | Silber- & Goldhändler Liste | Silber und Gold



tengo en una carpeta muchos mas guardados de alemania y de aqui, por si quereis tambien verlos, pero esos tengo que ir poniendolos su pagina web uno a uno en una lista

Nota.- No se si alguno existira aun o como esta el precio


.


----------



## Leunam (31 Ene 2021)

Efectivamente, con transferencia


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

No vas a perder nunca. Si finalmente se disparan podrás intentar venderlas. Mi consejo es que no apures porque cuanto más suban menos mercado. Al menos yo no voy a comprar a más de estos precios. Y si no se disparan, tendras 200 pavos bien guardados.


----------



## stuka (31 Ene 2021)

Te explicas como el culo. Como tengas la misma agudez mental con los horos, apañados vamos.


----------



## Evil_ (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pero como ahora todos vamos a ser verdecillos, limpios, "greenies", pues necesitan platica para los paneles solares (entre otras cosas)


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Directo del señor Linares ahora mismo



cuando ha empezado?


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> No importa que no tengas estudios, ni nadie a dicho que seas tonto.
> 
> "*Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras*"




Que pase un buen dia


----------



## Haiss (31 Ene 2021)

En EEUU por lo visto la plata esta agotada en las tiendas



A ver a que precio amanece la plata esta madrugada.... me parece que va a subir bastante.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> cuando ha empezado?



Está diciendo cosas interesantes:

Que el ratio oro/plata va arrastrar por una parte al oro, pero que por otra parte lo va a frenar a partir de cierto punto (es decir a partir de cierto punto, los traders venderán su plata y comprarán oro, salvo que este suba mucho más)

Que es un error meter en el SLV, que es un fondo manejado por JPMorgan y que no va a comprar la plata física. La forma correcta de enfocarlo en comprar plata física. Él ve difícil que salga porque está enfocado a la plata papel.

Que nivel físico, si la subida es muy rápida, el precio de recompra de las tiendas, puede ser muy inferior al spot. Ahora si la subida se mantiene sería otra cosa.

Que las monedas de 12 euros tienen muy buena relación riesgo/beneficio, pues apenas tiene riesgo en bajada y por arriba no tienes límite.

Se ha referido a Burbuja. info para comprar plata... je je

Que el premium del físico se explica por la manipulación de los papelitos. Pero que el precio del plata física no puede bajar por el aumento de la demanda y eso hace que se separa el mercado de físico del de papelitos

Que para venta y compra recomienda ir a monedas.

Que a las 12, la plata subirá un dolar, o dos como máximo. Que la van a machar bastante. Aunque también puede haber una posibilidad de dejarla subir y luego machacarla para escarmentar a los reditteros... Que no se puede luchar contra la FED.

Que la plata física es como una religión, que él no vende físico, salvo que se lo cambiaran por oro. Otra cosa son los papelitos, futuros y demás

Que la plata será el primer elemento de la tabla periódica que se agote. Que quedan pocas reservas, y que el consumo es alto. Que con petroleo pasa parecido, queda poco. Que el problema es que cada vez hace falta más petróleo para sacar petroleo. LLegará un momento es que hará falta un barril para sacar un barril, y en ese momento se acabó.

Que el motivo de conservar físico es mantener el poder adquisitivo, que por es el solo vende metal-papel pero el fìsico no vende

Que no son incompatibles las crypto y los metales. Que con el Bitcoin se puede ganar dinero, pero que una parte del beneficios hay que meterlo en MP.

Que en 2021 Plata y Oro subirán pero que no sabe ni cuando ni cuanto. Vuelva a insistir en que se compre moneda. Siempre moneda.


----------



## Josebs (31 Ene 2021)

La US Mint vende 2,7 millones del bullion Águila de plata en la primera semana de 2021 - Oroinformación

*La US Mint vende 2,7 millones del bullion Águila de plata en la primera semana de 202*


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

The SILVER SQUEEZE: Eat My Shorts - Mike Maloney


----------



## TomBolillo (31 Ene 2021)

A la saca otro tubito de Eagles del dorado (les había pedido uno el jueves antes del subidón y pone que lo enviaron el viernes). Antes de pedir éste otro les pregunté que si las tenían en stock y me han asegurado que sí, que conforme reciban el pago las envían, así que les he tomado la palabra. Yo creo que todavía hay tiendas que les quedan suficientes monedas. Las que se quedan KO a la primera se ve que son las que van a corto vendiendo mercancía que no tienen y poniéndote a esperar +30 días para pillarlas más a bajo (que os follen Dracma por si me leéis). Ahora como con lo del #SilverSqueeze se ha generado mucha expectativa, muchas de estas tiendas han puesto el cártel de cerrado a la primera.


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> The SILVER SQUEEZE: Eat My Shorts - Mike Maloney



es posible un pequeño resumen?


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

Metido en el etf VZLC (wisdomtree fhisical silver) y vendidas unas botines con ligeras perdidas (ya tenia ganas, la escusa perfecta).....


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ojalá lo supiera, o mejor dicho, ojalá supiera el timing (el desenlace ya lo sabemos en este foro desde hace tiempo).
> 
> Reflexiones varias, a ver si consigo estructurarlas coherentemente:
> 
> ...



Siempre es un placer leerte. Gracias.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Ene 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Hace unas horas ( por la mañana) los belgas tenian todavia 6 monster eagles del 2020.Ahora NINGUNA.
> Las han vendido todas o las han retirado? 3000 onzas tampoco son tantas para una tienda como esa.Me inclino a pensar que las han vendido.
> PD: Todavia tienen MUCHA plata a la venta.




Que gustaco da tener los deberes hechos desde hace tiempo, y pararse a observar como la gente corre de un sito a otro, con las prisas del último momento, igual que pollos sin cabeza.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

GOL dijo:


> - SPROTT MONEY NO LONGER ACCEPTING ORDERS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. -
> 
> KITCO IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Está diciendo cosas interesantes:
> 
> Que el ratio oro/plata va arrastrar por una parte al oro, pero que por otra parte lo va a frenar a partir de cierto punto (es decir a partir de cierto punto, los traders venderán su plata y comprarán oro, salvo que este suba mucho más)
> 
> ...



Porque las tiendas si la subida es muy rapida no pagaran lo normal? 
Las tiendas siempre siempre tienen al mejor y mas grande cliente detras de ellas, las fundiciones, (de hecho el 70% del bullion que se revende a ellas, se funde.


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

Hoy domingo, esta mañana para terminar una compra de 5.000 onzas de un muy buen amigo de mi circulo, hemos tenido que tocar bastantes puertas y exigir favores pendientes de antaño a mas de un comerciante, (uno de ellos de España). 
Esta seco el circuito y lo que les queda lo quieren tener en vigilancia.


----------



## Eyman (31 Ene 2021)

Llevaba esperando un tiempo a ver si bajaban oro y plata, (en plan como en marzo) para pillar monedas, pero con el riesgo de que se vayan to the moon y ya no bajen, acabo de encargarme la mitad de lo que tenía previsto en goldsilver.be 

Además he aprovechado para pillar unas cuantas de las de "capricho", ya que ahí tienen variedad.

Hubiera pillado en dracma, pero con eso de que no admiten pedidos este finde.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Porque las tiendas si la subida es muy rapida no pagaran lo normal?
> Las tiendas siempre siempre tienen al mejor y mas grande cliente detras de ellas, las fundiciones, (de hecho el 70% del bullion que se revende a ellas, se funde.



Pues no se... Lo ha dicho un poco a bote pronto, creo.


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

algunas mas de Alemania y España


* 

*

*https://www.ma-shops.de/silberstars/*

*https://www.argentarius.de/shop/*

*https://shop.auruminvest-nw.com/*

*https://www.bekomuenzen.de/silbermuenzen/?p=1*

*https://www.muenzen-am-dom.de/shop-RGMB2.html*

*https://www.silber-werte.de/Silberanlage*

*https://eurogold.be/public/home*

*https://www.gfmshop.de/*

*https://www.muenzland.com/*

*https://www.silber-werte.de/epages/sw.sf/secwE7tp_ZguqA/?ObjectPath=/Shops/sw*

* 

*

*http://www.mirocoleccionismo.com/*

*http://www.vivescortada.com/vivestienda/shopdisplaysubcat.asp?id=5&cat=Numism%E1tica*

*https://www.filateliamonge.com/*


*https://filateliablasco.com/?SID=h4ft3t7hejf5ghkd568b1ags6g*

*http://www.filatelianumismaticagaudi.com/*

*https://finumas.es/?osCsid=q8bp51198g9s9sjg1nbi7k3nc2*

*https://www.filatelialopez.com/*

*https://www.numismaticamramos.com/*

*http://www.numismaticasaetabis.com/numismatica/index.php*

*https://www.filateliafilgest.com/spa/category/SE003.html*

*https://www.numag.com/es/*

*http://www.numismaticabogar.com/*

*https://www.numismaticadracma.com/*

*https://www.numismaticabilbao.com/es/*

*http://www.ajuareznumismatica.com/ajn/index.php*

*https://numismaticallamas.es/*

*https://www.numismaticarovira.com/shop/index.php*

*https://www.ventippo.com/*

*http://www.actiweb.es/numismaticareina/*

*https://www.monedalia.es/*

*http://www.numismaticavcraven.com/*




*.*


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Esa es la enorme ventaja.
> La demanda de plata física va a empujar al precio de onza real al alza.
> No hay suministro para lo que parece que se avecina. Las tiendas no sacan su stock a la venta.
> Es lo comentado muchas veces. Una tienda va a “corto” y un comprador habitual a “largo”.
> ...



Via regulación para el papel, está cantado y sera en breve, al fisico simplemente no pueden hacer nada (aunque algo intentarán)


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> es posible un pequeño resumen?



Todavía no lo he visto. Ahora estoy con el directo de Linares (estoy actualizando mi post más arriba), cuando pueda hago un resumen.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Ojalá lo supiera, o mejor dicho, ojalá supiera el timing (el desenlace ya lo sabemos en este foro desde hace tiempo).
> 
> Reflexiones varias, a ver si consigo estructurarlas coherentemente:
> 
> ...



Amén. Coincidimos en la mayor parte.
Yo he flipado con lo de la Pelosi, no lo conocía y me parece hasta delictivo.
Y veo el tema del reset de una forma parecida, porque es que la que se puede liar es cojonuda. A ver si la turba en lugar de aborregada y pastoreada se alza de manera violenta. Ojo con el tema.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Hoy domingo, esta mañana para terminar una compra de 5.000 onzas de un muy buen amigo de mi circulo, hemos tenido que tocar bastantes puertas y exigir favores pendientes de antaño a mas de un comerciante, (uno de ellos de España).
> Esta seco el circuito y lo que les queda lo quieren tener en vigilancia.



No me lo creo, el circuito no esta seco. ¿Para qué voy a vender 1 kg de plata ahora si en dos horas va a valer el doble?


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Porque las tiendas si la subida es muy rapida no pagaran lo normal?
> Las tiendas siempre siempre tienen al mejor y mas grande cliente detras de ellas, las fundiciones, (de hecho el 70% del bullion que se revende a ellas, se funde.



Porque van a meter un premium de la hostia. Es decir, especulación pura y dura. Y en la subida no van a soltar nada al mercado hasta no saber por dónde va el tema.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Parece que los del nuevordenmundial de twitter ya están censurando


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Eyman dijo:


> Llevaba esperando un tiempo a ver si bajaban oro y plata, (en plan como en marzo) para pillar monedas, pero con el riesgo de que se vayan to the moon y ya no bajen, acabo de encargarme la mitad de lo que tenía previsto en goldsilver.be
> 
> Además he aprovechado para pillar unas cuantas de las de "capricho", ya que ahí tienen variedad.
> 
> Hubiera pillado en dracma, pero con eso de que no admiten pedidos este finde.




Creo que has hecho bien, podemos tener un tiempo de inestabilidad, pero a medio, largo plazo el camino es para arriba. La plata está muy barata aun, y el oro, yo creo que está en precio y subiendo...


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Porque van a meter un premium de la hostia. Es decir, especulación pura y dura. Y en la subida no van a soltar nada al mercado hasta no saber por dónde va el tema.



Hablo de recompra, no de ventas, ventas en circustancias especiales ellos no necesitan a ningun cliente particular, tienen a las fundiciones detras como clientes vip.


----------



## Jacda (31 Ene 2021)

Buenas a todos!

Para el que le sirva, que veo que hay gente preguntando donde comprar.
Yo suelo coger en Auragentum.de, es alemana y tiene unos gastos de envio de 19 euros (compras hasta 1000 euros), puedes añadir un seguro que sale unos 3 euros (trusded shops) pero por añadirlo, son bastante serios, mandan por UPS. Al principio como forma de pago solo aceptaban transferencia, ahora tambien aceptan tarjeta. De las alemanas que he probado es la que mas me gusta, seriedad/surtido/precio, pero hay muchas (ww.gold.de).
Si alguien aporta alguna fuera de las conocidas (coinvest, el dorado coins, degussa...) seria de agradecer por todos.
Por otro lado, no me gusto comprar en Heubach edelmetalle (tubo de arcas abierto, que luego me descambiaron y al devolver por DHl vino el paquete abierto, personalmente no me gusta DHL). Si alguien ha tenido experiencias negativas que tambien las aporte, para ahorrarnos malas experiencias.
En tiendas españolas no he comprado, mas caras y con poco stock. 



Saludos
Jac


----------



## davitin (31 Ene 2021)

Buenas.

Nunca me había pasado por este hilo, tiene tropecientasmil páginas y es casi imposible ponerse a bucear en el, así que voy a hacer un par de preguntas tontas...estoy pensando en comprar metales, me recomendáis oro o plata? Ambos? Físico o papel? Se revalorizaran en un futuro? Estoy viendo que la plata estuvo a 5 euros la onza en el 2005 y ahora está a 25, y que además estuvo a 45 en el 2010...creeis que es buena inversión o es "solo" reserva de valor? Que debería comprar? Monedas? De qué tipo? "Plaquitas" de esas pequeñas de una onza? Donde ?


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No me lo creo, el circuito no esta seco. ¿Para qué voy a vender 1 kg de plata ahora si en dos horas va a valer el doble?



Te lo creas o no, es tu problema, en la mesa que desayuno todos los dias, se sientan tambien 2 de lis 5 comerciantes más importantes de europa, algo sabrán ellos de esto.


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Nunca me había pasado por este hilo, tiene tropecientasmil páginas y es casi imposible ponerse a bucear en el, así que voy a hacer un par de preguntas tontas...estoy pensando en comprar metales, me recomendáis oro o plata? Ambos? Físico o papel? Se revalorizaran en un futuro? Estoy viendo que la plata estuvo a 5 euros la onza en el 2005 y ahora está a 25, y que además estuvo a 45 en el 2010...creeis que es buena inversión o es "solo" reserva de valor? Que debería comprar? Monedas? "Plaquitas" de esas pequeñas de una onza?



Plata y despues mas plata, para que tegas para comprar oro en el futuro, será en una de las pocas cosas con que se podra comprar el oro.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Te lo creas o no, es tu problema, en la mesa que desayuno todos los dias, se sientan tambien 2 de lis 5 comerciantes más importantes de europa, algo sabrán ellos de esto.



No te lo tomes como un ataque personal que no van mis tiros por ahí. No desconfio, en absoluto, de tus buenas intenciones y tu sinceridad pero, en las mesas se sientan muchos mentirosos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que gustaco da tener los deberes hechos desde hace tiempo, y pararse a observar como la gente corre de un sito a otro, con las prisas del último momento, igual que pollos sin cabeza.



Igual que el dia de noche buena a las 5 de la tarde para hacer la cena.


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No te lo tomes como un ataque personal que no van mis tiros por ahí. No desconfio, en absoluto, de tus buenas intenciones y tu sinceridad pero, en las mesas se sientan muchos mentirosos.



No me lo tomo como nada, a estas alturas no tenemos ya necesidad de engañarnos en nada, ni siquiera hablando de mujeres.


----------



## Gusman (31 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Nunca me había pasado por este hilo, tiene tropecientasmil páginas y es casi imposible ponerse a bucear en el, así que voy a hacer un par de preguntas tontas...estoy pensando en comprar metales, me recomendáis oro o plata? Ambos? Físico o papel? Se revalorizaran en un futuro? Estoy viendo que la plata estuvo a 5 euros la onza en el 2005 y ahora está a 25, y que además estuvo a 45 en el 2010...creeis que es buena inversión o es "solo" reserva de valor? Que debería comprar? Monedas? De qué tipo? "Plaquitas" de esas pequeñas de una onza? Donde ?



Ya te vale, davitin!!


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ene 2021)

Dejo aquí comparadores de precios de tiendas de metal alemanas:

Gold und Silber kaufen Preisvergleich: Goldmünzen, Goldbarren, Silbermünzen ...
GOLD.DE - Deutschlands Nr. 1 Gold-Vergleichsportal

Dicen que hay dos sentimientos que mueven el mercado, el miedo y la codicia. Hay que añadir un tercero: las ganas de venganza.

Mucha gente va a meter dinero sin importar si lo pierde si a cambio se hunde algún pez gordo. Los intentos de boicotear este movimiento no harán más que aumentar los deseos de venganza de quienes hasta ahora han sido los perdedores de un juego amañado...

Poner a los metales preciosos en boca de todos es veneno para un sistema monetario que requiere de un público ignorante para funcionar. Viene interesante la semana...


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Hablo de recompra, no de ventas, ventas en circustancias especiales ellos no necesitan a ningun cliente particular, tienen a las fundiciones detras como clientes vip.



Eso te decía. No van a recomprar más que con unos descuentos gordos. Es lo que ha dicho el Sr Llinares en el directo.


----------



## davitin (31 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Plata y despues mas plata, para que tegas para comprar oro en el futuro, será en una de las pocas cosas con que se podra comprar el oro.



Como es eso de comprar plata para luego comprar oro?


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Eso te decía. No van a recomprar más que con unos descuentos gordos. Es lo que ha dicho el Sr Llinares en el directo.



La plata siempre tiene un diferencial gordo de recompra por culpa de impuestos, pero ese tanto por cien de diferencial no se agradará.


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La plata siempre tiene un diferencial gordo de recompra por culpa de impuestos, pero ese tanto por cien de diferencial no se agradará.



Ni idea. Te cuento lo que ha dicho el tal Llinares en el directo


----------



## Piel de Luna (31 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como es eso de comprar plata para luego comprar oro?



Será tu forma de apalancarte, el oro no va a seguir a la plata, no podrá, el ratio bajara hasta 30.


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Parece que los del nuevordenmundial de twitter ya están censurando



Qué decepción con Trump, debió cargarse esa basura cuando pudo.


----------



## casaire (31 Ene 2021)

Ya os digo a que precio abrirá.......23,50 euros la onza......750 euros el kilo . De nada.


----------



## Muttley (31 Ene 2021)

Alguien muy gordo intenta minimizar daños de salida...para no empezar ya en 30.
Seguro que el CME (división de commodities) de JPM al completo están delante del ordenador. 
Veremos, el premarket es solo una indicación.


----------



## Gusman (31 Ene 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Qué decepción con Trump, debió cargarse esa basura cuando pudo.



Si yo llego a ser Trump les mando unos ICBM a cada una de sus mansiones.


----------



## klon (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Alguien muy gordo intenta minimizar daños de salida...para no empezar ya en 30.
> Seguro que el CME (división de commodities) de JPM al completo están delante del ordenador.
> Veremos, el premarket es solo una indicación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560335



Supongo que con la apertura del mercado asiatico de aqui unas hora empieza la fiesta....


----------



## brigante 88 (31 Ene 2021)

En Goldsilver. be. agotándose todo, y de lo que queda, no servirán asta que reciban el metal y con un incremento de 1,5€ por onza que han añadido en cosa de 1hora....... se pone cachonda la cosa.
1 OZ / 30 gr - GOLDSILVER.BE
Suerte


----------



## davitin (31 Ene 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Será tu forma de apalancarte, el oro no va a seguir a la plata, no podrá, el ratio bajara hasta 30.



Quieres decir que la plata subirá pero el oro no lo hará a la par? Ratio 30 quiere decir que el oro llegará a valer "solo" 30 veces lo que la plata? Cuando esto suceda hay que pillar oro a saco?


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> es posible un pequeño resumen?




De lo que he entendido (no me funciona los subtítulos),

Explica lo que ha pasado con GameStop, y como RObinhood les ha capado las compras, pero parece que eso ha provocado una huida masiva de clientes y Robinhood volvió a permitir las compras, pero limitadas . Las ventas pro el contrario no se limitaban.

Con AG (First Majestic) han hecho lo mismo, limitarla a 5 acciones de compra máximo.

Dice que segun George Gammon los que están haciendo pasta con la subida de GME no son los pequeños, sino el fondo BlackRock, que puede comprar todas las acciones que quiere y es el que se ha metido a largo. Que los tiburones de wallstreet son también caníabales y no les importa comerse entre ellos.

Que Google está borrando cientos de revies negativas de Robinhood de Playstore.... Alucinante.

Lo del avión que se ha paseado por San Francisco con el cartel "chúpame las bolas Robinhood".

Que los grandes no van a perder, que cambiarán las reglas o lo que haga falta.

Que hay 387 MILLONES de onzas en cortos. Que pueden bajar el precio todo lo que quieran vendiendo onzas que no existen, pero que luego tendrán que recomprarlas, lo que después empujará el precio hacia arriba. Que se tardarían 170 días para producir ese número de onzas.

Que en enero ha habido demanda de 65 millones de onzas físicas, lo que es una burrada.

Que en AG (First Maj.) a pesar de la subida de la semana pasada han aumentado muchos los cortos.

Hay un tío en Twitter que tiene un contrato COMEX y dice que va a pedir la entrega física, a ver que pasa.

Que el sobrespot del físico se puede disparar

Que lo de Reddit con la plata puede ser una gran oportunidad, y que una vez que el mercado libre se libere de la manipulación, el precio explotará.

Que el precio de la plata ajustado a la inflación debería ser 1000 dólares y que el potencial explosivo de la plata es enorme.

Que ojo con los consejos interesados de comprar fondos tipo SLV, cuyos propietarios los los tiburones gordos y cambiarán las reglas si les interesa. No tienen plata física real, ni la comprarán ( curioso que en este punto está diciendo lo mismo que linares)

Que el balance de la FED supone ahora el 45% del PIB americano ( en la segunda guerra mundial solo era el 1%) Es decir están emitiendo moneda ( que es el balance de la FED) por casi la mitad del PIB del pais, y la FED ni siquiera es parte del gobierno. Que debería ser ilegal vender algo más de una vez, y eso es lo que de alguna forma está haciendo la FED al "vender" más dólares de los que debieran existir. Que eso hace el mercado libre esté muerto porque se intercambian bienes por papelitos manipulados por la FED. Que los medios gritan "el mercado libre no funciona, necesitamos más intervención", pero es el problema de la intervención lo que nos ha llevado a esta crisis


Y frase de Frederic Bastiat para acabar

"Cuando el saqueo se convierte en un modo de vida, para un grupo de hombre en sociedad, en un tiempo ellos crearán para sí mismos, un sistema legal que les autorice, y un código moral que lo glorifique".

Y en resumen... que en estos tiempos turbulentos... compra físico

Grande Maloney


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Bueno chavales, me voy a cenar, algo luego vuelvo a las 12 a ver como abre.


----------



## TomBolillo (31 Ene 2021)

A todo esto, el anormal del rumano brillando por su ausencia. @romanillo si esta vez es la buena y se nos va a los 40$, le pongo tu nick a mi cuenta de 1500 oz en BV (el nick público que se ve en las auditorias) 

PD: La hostia puta, no había mirado los precios en BV y veo que le han metido un premium de casi 1,50€ a la oz de plata! Normalmente el premium es solo de unos 0,20€ como máximo


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)

Esteee...y nahide valora k todos estos años de volketes...hayan sido , efectivamente y con arreglo a la leyenda urbana tan largamente cacareada, para cargar a 4 chavos ?

Porke ésa sería la clave para k...

1- El lugar natural y eterno de la plebe sea el de correr tras la zanahoria.
2- Se viesen esos precios chiripitifláuticos totalmente salidos de madre k andan por ahí .

Porke los mismos k te han hecho digno de úlcera y casi masokista holdearlo...sean los k van a vendértelo. Esa, naturalmente, debería ser la vuelta lógica en un timo pendular.

Tan sencillo como perrear - en apariencia - unos cortos por unos miles de minoyes...y soltar al bicho en free ride ...para embucharse una Billonada. Un pelín de enfrentamiento cosmético para k parezca k estás peleando con alguien...y a poner el cazo durante años a cuenta de un precio imparable. ( Nuevos cortos puntuales para drenar los hypes y recargar...y, en fin, asínnn, se pueden tirar años trincando tajada - y con diferenciales estratosféricos, no de unos dólares, sino de decenas/centenas - ).


----------



## The Grasshopper (31 Ene 2021)

Ojo que en Twitter official dicen que la plata es una distracción de GME


----------



## asqueado (31 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Nunca me había pasado por este hilo, tiene tropecientasmil páginas y es casi imposible ponerse a bucear en el, así que voy a hacer un par de preguntas tontas...estoy pensando en comprar metales, me recomendáis oro o plata? Ambos? Físico o papel? Se revalorizaran en un futuro? Estoy viendo que la plata estuvo a 5 euros la onza en el 2005 y ahora está a 25, y que además estuvo a 45 en el 2010...creeis que es buena inversión o es "solo" reserva de valor? Que debería comprar? Monedas? De qué tipo? "Plaquitas" de esas pequeñas de una onza? Donde ?



*Mi opinion sobre la compra de metales no es para inversion, es para refugio de lo que nos va a venir. Te recomendaria que te leas algun de los hilos que hay abiertos aquí en el foro y luego tomes tu las decisiones que creas conveniente, pero si no lo haces y según el poder economico de cada uno, compraria de ambos metales, oro y plata, y siempre en fisico que puedas ver y tocar el metal, de papeles nada.

Sobre el formato lo mejor en monedas, estan mas reconocidas, pero si te gustan los lingotes, a tu gusto, y que las piezas al menos sean de 1 onza de plata.

Sobre las de oro las hay de menor tamaño, por si al principio no te quieres gastar mucho dinero, te costara el precio del gramo un poco mas caro, pero en caso de necesidad son mejor vendibles que la de una onza.

Con relacion a la plata compra al principio las mas baratas de 1 oz, que no te importe el dibujo, de momento no te cargues con las que tengan premiun, si ingresas en el vicio, ya iras comprando alguna que otra. Sobre tu pregunta si se revalorizaras en el futuro, pues no lo se, si te digo algo concreto, te he estoy engañando, solo te dire que mis compras de MPs se han revalorizado el doble, triple o mas, depende del articulo, yo tengo de todo como en la botica, granalla, monedas, lingotes, medallas( se le llama asi porque no llevan facial), etc. Soy metalero desde muy joven y cada dia estoy mas contento de ello, asi que si te animas, suerte.


.*


----------



## batone79 (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Alguien muy gordo intenta minimizar daños de salida...para no empezar ya en 30.
> Seguro que el CME (división de commodities) de JPM al completo están delante del ordenador.
> Veremos, el premarket es solo una indicación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560335



Que manera de barrer 'stop loss' macho


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Esteee...y nahide valora k todos estos años de volketes...hayan sido , efectivamente y con arreglo a la leyenda urbana tan largamente cacareada, para cargar a 4 chavos ?
> 
> Porke ésa sería la clave para k...
> 
> ...





Si se pone a 1000 la onza yo tambien suelto los bichos, los iba a soltar por mucho menos asi que fijate ...... 

Os dejo un rato voy a ir mirando chalets por las cercanias de granada, al final el chalet me va a salir regalado gracias a mis platas.


----------



## scratch (31 Ene 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Ojo que en Twitter official dicen que la plata es una distracción de GME
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560361



Derivar la atención de GME hacia otra cosa (BB, AMC, etc) me lo creo, pero derivar la atención a la plata (o al oro) no lo veo, sería como si el Conde Drácula anunciase a los cuatro vientos que la forma de acabar con él es clavandole una estaca en el corazón.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si se pone a 1000 la onza yo tambien suelto los bichos, los iba a soltar por mucho menos asi que fijate ......
> 
> Os dejo un rato voy a ir mirando chalets por las cercanias de granada, al final el chalet me va a salir regalado gracias a mis platas.




Genial. Pero ké tal pensar antes en los 47$ de hace diez años ?


----------



## Ajeroman (31 Ene 2021)

No me seas cabron ( es broma )que estamos en guerra, no dejes flaquear ni un flanco, cada uno en la medida que podamos debemos ser hermanos esta vez y unirnos, yo compré 4 GameStop a fondo perdido y sin stoploss, hold retard, eso lo hago contributivo a la causa. Lo de la plata y oro ya lo llevaba desde hace tiempo y no es contributivo, es por mis hijos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Genial. Pero ké tal pensar antes en los 47$ de hace diez años ?




En 47 no me da para el chale........... asi no vamos a ningun lado em


----------



## Eyman (31 Ene 2021)

Desde que me he puesto a mirar la web, hasta que he hecho la compra ya había subido un euro la onza... un rato después casi todas agotadas.

Yo llevo poco en esto y no me puedo considerar coleccionista, sí que hay personas por aquí que entienden mucho.

Por mi parte simplemente cuando pillo bastantes (bastantes para mí, que soy prove), aprovecho y me compro unas cuantas sólo porque me gusta el dibujo, por ejemplo esta vez me he cogido de la serie "giants of the ice age" de Gana, aunque ni idea si se revalorizarán o no, pero me gustan.


----------



## esseri (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En 47 no me da para el chale........... asi no vamos a ningun lado em



Eres un veleta, kabrón ( perdón...Señor kabrón ).

Hace unos días kerías la Alhambra.


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

Los futuros del SLV vienen con gap de subida del 17%


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Eres un veleta, kabrón ( perdón...Señor Kabrón ).
> 
> Hace unos días kerías la Alhambra.




La alhambra es demasiado pero un chalet si se pone a 1000 la onza si me da para cogerme uno muy apañado con chortinas en yacuzzi incorporadas.

Tambien me daria para hacer una fiesta en ese chalet con actores colombianos con cesmet diciendome patron delante de los primos, estas cosas luego me hacen gracia, lo malo que aparezca por alli la guardia civil y haya que esplicarles que es un trolleo a la familia.

Pero si se pone a 50 la onza me quedo igual que estoy y encima no me va a apetecer comprar mas plata a esos precios.

Llevo unos dias haciendo numerosas compras por todocoleccion y wallapop, conjuntos de plata 925 a entre 50 y 60 cm gramo, ya me da igual contarlo he acabado de barrer todas esas web, seguramente queden cosas pero yo me he ido a por los que tenian mucha cantidad no me interesaban gente con 3 onzillas, de medio kilo para arriba.

Tengo aun en mi mente cuanto podia comprar plata de forma facil por debajo de los 600 el kg, incluso mucho menos y ahora me duele soltar mas dinero por ella.

Lo dicho para que suba a 50 de mierda que se quede como esta o baje y asi puedo seguir comprando, que se ponga a 50 es jodernos vivos a los metaleros, si sube a 1000 entonces si me gusta y celebrare esa subida..........


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

En el Andorrano la Onza más barata a 30 euros... casi estoy deseando que hundan la cotización para cargar


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Ene 2021)

Cmc oro vuelve a caerse, va a ser divertida la cosa


----------



## TomBolillo (31 Ene 2021)

No perdáis de vista los precios en BV que también es un buen termómetro. Ahora mismo la onza de plata tiene un premium de casi 2€. Como ya he comentado antes normalmente no supera los 0,20€.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No perdáis de vista los precios en BV que también es un buen termómetro. Ahora mismo la onza de plata tiene un premium de casi 2€. Como ya he comentado antes normalmente no supera los 0,20€.




Cual es esa pagina ? no me sale mirando en google, Me teneis en un sin vivir con un ojo en cuarto milenio y otro en lo de la plata haber como arranca la cosa esta noche.


----------



## Porestar (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cual es esa pagina ? no me sale mirando en google, Me teneis en un sin vivir con un ojo en cuarto milenio y otro en lo de la plata haber como arranca la cosa esta noche.



Comprar oro y plata a precios en tiempo real al precio más bajo | BullionVault


----------



## TomBolillo (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cual es esa pagina ? no me sale mirando en google, Me teneis en un sin vivir con un ojo en cuarto milenio y otro en lo de la plata haber como arranca la cosa esta noche.



No te hagas, bribón.

Gold Market - Live Gold Price Quotes at BullionVault


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que gustaco da tener los deberes hechos desde hace tiempo, y pararse a observar como la gente corre de un sito a otro, con las prisas del último momento, igual que pollos sin cabeza.


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## Daviot (31 Ene 2021)

Los belgas tampoco dejan títere con cabeza, subiendo los precios de las onzas antes de que si quiera abra el mercado.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Está diciendo cosas interesantes:
> 
> Que el ratio oro/plata va arrastrar por una parte al oro, pero que por otra parte lo va a frenar a partir de cierto punto (es decir a partir de cierto punto, los traders venderán su plata y comprarán oro, salvo que este suba mucho más)
> 
> ...



Es un placer escuchar a Llinares.

Aunque esta vez he notado un pequeño cambio en su discurso. Antes se burlaba de BTC, ahora reconoce que es un buen método de obtener ganancias... para invertirlas después en MP.


----------



## brigante 88 (31 Ene 2021)

Mañana van a tener mucho trabajo en varias empresas de venta de metales..... sobre todo llamando a clientes indicando que "por causas derivadas del mercado y problemas con las mint" *NO podrán suministrar las onzas adquiridas*


----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Alguien muy gordo intenta minimizar daños de salida...para no empezar ya en 30.
> Seguro que el CME (división de commodities) de JPM al completo están delante del ordenador.
> Veremos, el premarket es solo una indicación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560335



A su izquierda JPM y la FED, a su derecha reddit y su cuadrilla


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (31 Ene 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Mañana van a tener mucho trabajo en varias empresas de venta de metales..... sobre todo llamando a clientes indicando que "por causas derivadas del mercado y problemas con las mint" *NO podrán suministrar las onzas adquiridas*



No digas eso hombre, una cosa es que ya no puedan sumistrar más de las que han vendido (como han indicado con un mensaje varias webs de venta) y otra que después de haber hecho el pago te llamen diciendo que no te las van a suministrar. *Entonces perderían toda la confianza de los compradores.*


----------



## brigante 88 (31 Ene 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> No digas eso hombre, una cosa es que ya no puedan sumistrar más de las que han vendido (como han indicado con un mensaje varias webs de venta) y otra que después de haber hecho el pago te llamen diciendo que no te las van a suministrar. *Entonces perderían toda la confianza de los compradores.*




Si, Si... ya veras. En CMC aun te venden las onzas a 26€ jejejeje


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

en goldsilver.be mas de 5 euros la onza mas barata respecto esta mañana,,,,


----------



## TomBolillo (31 Ene 2021)

timi dijo:


> en goldsilver.be mas de 5 euros la onza mas barata respecto esta mañana,,,,



Joder, esto es peor que en marzo. En esa época por lo menos tardaron unas 48 h en dispararse los precios. Pero ahora es que ni han dejado que abran los mercados


----------



## Ajeroman (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La alhambra es demasiado pero un chalet si se pone a 1000 la onza si me da para cogerme uno muy apañado con chortinas en yacuzzi incorporadas.
> 
> Tambien me daria para hacer una fiesta en ese chalet con actores colombianos con cesmet diciendome patron delante de los primos, estas cosas luego me hacen gracia, lo malo que aparezca por alli la guardia civil y haya que esplicarles que es un trolleo a la familia.
> 
> ...



Ese afán de presumir esconde inferioridad, tengo eso multiplicado. Mi abuelo fue un gran hombre y yo sigo sus pasos.


----------



## Muttley (31 Ene 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Joder, esto es peor que en marzo. En esa época por lo menos tardaron unas 48 h en dispararse los precios. Pero ahora es que ni han dejado que abran los mercados




Ejemplo.
Esta mañana, hace unas 12 horas, la Panda de 2021 a 29,9€.
Ahora mismo a 34,08€.
De Twitter, insiders USA


----------



## Tolagu (31 Ene 2021)

En el foro de futuros de plata de investing hay varios indios que están convencidos que si la plata abre al alza fuerte la van a suspender por no se qué regla del 10%


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)




----------



## FranMen (31 Ene 2021)

Ver archivo adjunto 560449
Los chicos de JPM


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Ese afán de presumir esconde inferioridad, tengo eso multiplicado. Mi abuelo fue un gran hombre y yo sigo sus pasos.



Si no puedo presumir de que me sirve tener, una niña me dijo una vez, es normal que des porculo con el coche que te has comprado, eso es de ser macho.

Era etniana, muy guapa por cierto, en el fondo la etniana comprendia mejor el comportamiento del hombre que las no etnianas.

Yo me compro coche nuevo y lo primero que hago es ir a dar porculo si no fuera asi me compraria un coche de mierda de 500 euros.

Cada uno es como es, a mi me gusta dar porculo.


----------



## brigante 88 (1 Feb 2021)

Vamossss!!!!! aquí hay para todos...


----------



## casaire (1 Feb 2021)

23.32 euros la onza......6,36% subida.


----------



## casaire (1 Feb 2021)

casaire dijo:


> 23.32 euros la onza......6,36% subida.




23,74 euros onza ahora.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Feb 2021)

Que pasada!! Yo pensaba ir mañana al andorrano y me temo q voy tarde.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si no puedo presumir de que me sirve tener, una niña me dijo una vez, es normal que des porculo con el coche que te has comprado, eso es de ser macho.
> 
> Era etniana, muy guapa por cierto, en el fondo la etniana comprendia mejor el comportamiento del hombre que las no etnianas.
> 
> ...



Eres un degenerado que no entiende ni el trabajo ni la vida, tengo 2 hijos preciosos y trabajo todos los días, llegó a casa y juego con ellos, me ducho y pongo el pijama y siguen a mi alrededor jugando, es la felicidad absoluta.

La tarde de hoy con ellos y mi esposa viendo las dos últimas de Harry Potter y comiendo pasteles no la viviras jamas. Me guardo este recuerdo para mi felicidad cuando sea viejo.

Que tienes???


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si no puedo presumir de que me sirve tener, una niña me dijo una vez, es normal que des porculo con el coche que te has comprado, eso es de ser macho.
> 
> Era etniana, muy guapa por cierto, en el fondo la etniana comprendia mejor el comportamiento del hombre que las no etnianas.
> 
> ...



Y mi patrimonio puede rondar 4 veces el tuyo por lo que dices. 4- 12


----------



## scratch (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Eres un degenerado que no entiende ni el trabajo ni la vida, tengo 2 hijos preciosos y trabajo todos los días, llegó a casa y juego con ellos, me ducho y pongo el pijama y siguen a mi alrededor jugando, es la felicidad absoluta.
> 
> La tarde de hoy con ellos y mi esposa viendo las dos últimas de Harry Potter y comiendo pasteles no la viviras jamas. Me guardo este recuerdo para mi felicidad cuando sea viejo.
> 
> Que tienes???



¿Él? envidia de la que te pone verde, ¿yo? envidia de la que te sume en la tristeza por no poder disfrutar de unos peques.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Y mi patrimonio puede rondar 4 veces el tuyo por lo que dices. 4- 12




te contesto con tu propia contestacion ya que eres tu el de las teorias psicologicas.




Ajeroman dijo:


> Ese afán de presumir esconde inferioridad, tengo eso multiplicado. Mi abuelo fue un gran hombre y yo sigo sus pasos.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> en goldsilver.be mas de 5 euros la onza mas barata respecto esta mañana,,,,



rectifico ,,, 7 euros

Buenas noches


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

@romanillo , cabrón. Díganos Argo payo! Se va a los 13€/Oz o ke ase?


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> te contesto con tu propia contestacion ya que eres tu el de las teorias psicologicas.



Tocado, estoy en la barra de la cocina viéndolos en el sofá después de leer tebeos con 5 años, jugando a la Nintendo en mi tele de 86 pulgadas, o la del ático de 70 y terraza con jacuzzi a la sierra.

Aprende.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Eres un degenerado que no entiende ni el trabajo ni la vida, tengo 2 hijos preciosos y trabajo todos los días, llegó a casa y juego con ellos, me ducho y pongo el pijama y siguen a mi alrededor jugando, es la felicidad absoluta.
> 
> La tarde de hoy con ellos y mi esposa viendo las dos últimas de Harry Potter y comiendo pasteles no la viviras jamas. Me guardo este recuerdo para mi felicidad cuando sea viejo.
> 
> Que tienes???




Te digo lo que tengo, pero no se a cuento de que entras a por mi............... si no se ni quien eres, os tomais a personal todo lo que leeis en un foro, estais hechos polvo.



Tengo a varias mujeres de otros que se vienen conmigo de vez en cuando, no te miento, quedan cuando ellas pueden librarse del marido de turno y tienen oportunidad de dejar a sus niños en algun sitio, esto podria ampliarlo.


No tengo a ninguna esposa para ver harry potter pero a cambio no tengo que eslomarme a trabajar, solo tengo que mantenerme a mi mismo y me sobra con mis alquileres, tengo el poder despertarme a las 4 de la tarde si quiero, tambien el acostarme cuando quiero.

Tengo el no tener que aguantar a un jefe puteandome, tengo el no tener que calentarme la cabeza para saber de donde saco dinero para mantener una familia.

Tengo aventuras acojonantes que mucha gente a no ser que me conozcan bien pensarian que son mentira por que son subrrealistas, todo esto gracias a poder hacer lo que quiero cuando quiero.


Si en algun momento quiero tener lo que tu tienes me bastara con ir por ejemplo a rumania o a kiev que era el sitio donde estaban llendo varios amigos a buscar eso que tu tienes y les estaba saliendo bastante bien, pero de momento te voy a decir una cosa que no tengo, no te tengo envidia ninguna de ti.

Yo ahora mismo no quiero para nada tu vida, toda para ti, tu te quedas con tu mujer viendo a harry potter, tus niños y lo que quieras, yo me quedo con mis aventurillas y mis cosas, cada uno hemos elegido, yo pienso que tengo mejor vida que tu, posiblemente tu pienses que tu vida es mejor que la mia..............


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Padre rico, padre pobre...Miyón y medio de followers.





fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Es un placer escuchar a Llinares.
> 
> Aunque esta vez he notado un pequeño cambio en su discurso. Antes se burlaba de BTC, ahora reconoce que es un buen método de obtener ganancias... para invertirlas después en MP.



A wenas horas, mangas verdes...con BTC a 30 y pico mil pavos/15 onzas de Gold/mil y pico de plata.

Y ya, redondo...revalorizando metales contra garbanzos a Sako Pako...es k no ha dáo ni una. En un escenario de hiperinflación fiat no ha sabido leer ni las cryptos, ni los metales - cosa k mogollón de gurusitos extranjeros Oreros han hecho en cero´coma -. La pasta ( y las onzas ) k reaccionarios carcas de éstos con extrapolaciones del cuaternario inferior han hecho palmar al personal.


Insisto , y es *MUY importante*, porke con prisas en crypto, eres una gacelilla en bragas y seguro k habrá floreros k kieran empezar a salsear : Mucho ojo ahora con la volatilidá crypto...k se traga onzas como caramelos. Kien kiera recuperar camino perdido y acogerse a una "pinza" antifiat razonable...GOTA A GOTA y espaciando en tiempo, con tooooooda la paciencia del mundo . Idealmente volcando fiat y no metal holdeado con sangre, k más allá de palmar directamente , está el riesgo automático e indudable de kedarse pilláo meses o años por entrar a pie cambiáo en un ciclo crypto.

En un añito o dos, se consigue una entrada en ese balanceo sin jugarse el pescuezo y mantienendo Rikeza. Una entrada modesta, pero eficaz...y trankilidá, k no se escapa, es una cuestión de planteamiento, no de oportunidá.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te digo lo que tengo, pero no se a cuento de que entras a por mi............... si no se ni quien eres, os tomais a personal todo lo que leeis en un foro, estais hechos polvo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ja ja lo que yo tengo tu ni en mil vidas, unos niños preciosos, una esposa de verdad y pasta de la de verdad no lo disfrutas en mil putas vidas prepotente de mierda. Y me río de ti, de un ser infeliz.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Ja ja ja lo que yo tengo tu ni en mil vidas, unos niños preciosos, una esposa de verdad y pasta de la de verdad no lo disfrutas en mil putas vidas prepotente de mierda. Y me río de ti, de un ser infeliz.



Para ser tan feliz tienes que entrar a reirte de alguien que no conoces, posiblemente te haya picado algo de lo que he puesto y por eso andas con ese encabronamiento.

Enhorabuena y como dicen en nuestra tierra el que se pica ajos come.

Dicho esto y ya que eres de Granada, te reto a un 400 metros en el estadio de la juventud o en el Nuñez Blanca, me da igual el que prefieras, el reto debera quedar grabado para subirlo posteriormente a burbuja y poder recochinearnos de tu cuerpo escombro asi como poder ver el potencial competitivo de notrabajo que esta casi para ir a los juegos olimpicos.

El reto va enserio.................


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> La tarde de hoy con ellos y mi esposa viendo las dos últimas de Harry Potter y comiendo pasteles no la viviras jamas. Me guardo este recuerdo para mi felicidad cuando sea viejo.
> 
> *Que tienes???*



Por como farolea no tiene nada...a lo sumo un 7 de picas y un 2 de tréboles.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Para ser tan feliz tienes que entrar a reirte de alguien que no conoces, posiblemente te haya picado algo de lo que he puesto y por eso andas con ese encabronamiento.
> 
> Enhorabuena y como dicen en nuestra tierra el que se pica ajos come.
> 
> ...



Para nada estoy picado, eres un prepotente y nunca me gustó la prepotencia,no me gusta la gente así, tenga o no tenga, por privado y en persona cuando quieras, si tienes huevos claro, que lo dudo.


----------



## DaniElTirado (1 Feb 2021)

+140% en opciones de plata en pocas horas. 

WallStreetBots
Hola a todos, como se está poniendo de moda reventar el mercado todos Unidos...
Vamos a intertar realizarlo Nosotros.
Invitar a todo el mundo que sepa moverse por los mercados y vamos a intentar realizar una jugada como la de Gamestop o Dogecoin!!!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Para nada estoy picado, eres un prepotente y nunca me gustó la prepotencia,no me gusta la gente así, tenga o no tenga, por privado y en persona cuando quieras, si tienes huevos claro, que lo dudo.



Te reto, carrera de 400 metros, estadio a elegir, puedes traerte a tus niños para que vean desde la grada como te dejo atras.......... luego colgamos el video en youtube para disfrute de la plebe.

Te empiezas a poner nervioso y ya vas amenazando ??

Tanto te escuece lo que escribo ? jajaja


----------



## DaniElTirado (1 Feb 2021)

Oye, mejor os sacais las pollas y mandais foto, y que el foro elija al ganador.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Te reto, carrera de 400 metros, estadio a elegir, puedes traerte a tus niños para que vean desde la grada como te dejo atras.......... luego colgamos el video en youtube para disfrute de la plebe.
> 
> Te empiezas a poner nervioso y ya vas amenazando ??
> 
> Tanto te escuece lo que escribo ? jajaja



Mis hijos ya saben cómo sois los rojos , al ignore.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Mis hijos ya saben cómo sois los rojos , al ignore.




Adios muerto de hambre, te he calado al momento, por cierto rojo tu............ otro que no tiene ni mierda en las tripas que entra aqui cual cachalote, esta semana voy servido de gentuza.

Lastima por que la carrera habria dado para disfrute del foro, habra que ver al comedoritos este en una pista de atletismo.

En fin, siento la disputa pero fue el comedoritos el que entro a por mi.

Sigamos viendo la subida parabolica de la plata haber si nos da para el chalet y para que entren otros como este llenos de rabia y envidia a insultarnos brutalmente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> Oye, mejor os sacais las pollas y mandais foto, y que el foro elija al ganador.




Eso me da asco, yo queria carrera de 400 metros, habria aceptado mas distancia pero ya cansa............ los 400 metros eran perfectos para subirlos al youtube por el tiempo que habria durado el video, aunque seguro que el comedoritos igual ni acaba y a los 100 metros tendriamos que estar llamando a la ambulancia para que viniera con oxigeno.


----------



## Porestar (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Ese afán de presumir esconde inferioridad, tengo eso multiplicado. Mi abuelo fue un gran hombre y yo sigo sus pasos.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

En esa trifulca , lo pilles por ande lo pilles, no hay metal por medio, guys.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Adios muerto de hambre, te he calado al momento, por cierto rojo tu............ otro que no tiene ni mierda en las tripas que entra aqui cual cachalote, esta semana voy servido de gentuza.
> 
> Lastima por que la carrera habria dado para disfrute del foro, habra que ver al comedoritos este en una pista de atletismo.
> 
> ...



El chalet.....déjame que me ría un rato ricachón jajajaja.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> En esa trifulca , lo pilles por ande lo pilles, no hay metal por medio, guys.



Podriamos haber apostado unas onzillas en la carrera, muy cierta tu observacion.

Ya veras como el muerto de hambre este de izquierdas no me ignora como habia dicho y sigue insultando.......... los que entran con esa mala leche a titulo personal a por un forero suelen tener ideologia de muy izquierdas, es algo que no se por que pero suele pasar.

Me ha defraudado el arranque de la plata casi un 7% pero me esperaba algo mas bruto tipo a bitcoin subiendo parabolicamente y sin parar.

Esto de la plata va mas lento haber si a final de semana tenemos esos 1000 euros la onza que dicen los de reditt para ver a mas de estos envidiosos entrando a soltar espumarajos por la boca.

Va a estar la semana entretenida.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me ha defraudado el arranque de la plata casi un 7% pero me esperaba algo mas bruto tipo a bitcoin subiendo parabolicamente y sin parar.
> 
> Esto de la plata va mas lento haber si a final de semana tenemos esos 1000 euros la onza que dicen los de reditt para ver a mas de estos envidiosos entrando a soltar espumarajos por la boca.
> 
> Va a estar la semana entretenida.



Pues seguro k lo está.

Por cierto...el día de hoy es muy largo. Por mix partex, si se perrean esos 30 pavos con USA ya de día y se va consolidando una tendencia, capitán general.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podriamos haber apostado unas onzillas en la carrera, muy cierta tu observacion.
> 
> Ya veras como el muerto de hambre este de izquierdas no me ignora como habia dicho y sigue insultando.......... los que entran con esa mala leche a titulo personal a por un forero suelen tener ideologia de muy izquierdas, es algo que no se por que pero suele pasar.
> 
> ...



Para ti insultarte es que me descojone de ti? Eres una persona insultante en si misma y lo sabes, la pasta es lo de menos, creo que tienes dinero pero para qué? Eres un ser infeliz, no sirves para nada que no sea darte importancia aquí.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Siento el oftopic y la discusión en el hilo pero no soporto la prepotencia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Para ti insultarte es que me descojone de ti? Eres una persona insultante en si misma y lo sabes, la pasta es lo de menos, creo que tienes dinero pero para qué? Eres un ser infeliz, no sirves para nada que no sea darte importancia aquí.



Pero de que te vas a descojonar si hace media hora decias que me metias en el ignore y no tienes otra cosa que hacer que seguir.........

Eres un tieso se te ve en la manera de hablar, probablemente muy de izquierdas, encima me dices rojo.......... cosa de los de izquierdas insultar con su propia ideologia, manda huevos la cosa.

Sabes una cosa, ya no me creo ni lo de la mujer viendo al Harry Potter ni a los dos retoños jugando en tu precioso jardin.

Eres un comedoritos de manual, ahora mismo estas con la mano izquierda en la bolsa de doritos y la derecha cubriendo el barrigon para que no sobresalga de la camiseta.

Sigue en pie el reto de los 400 metros nos jugamos esa oncilla de plata a peticion de esseri si quieres, no te preocupes no te la voy a cobrar cuando te arrase, mi madre me enseño a no aprobecharme de la gente con incapacidades.

Pero si lo grabamos en video, tambien me enseño a no cachondearme de la gente pero es algo que no termino de conseguir inculcarme, cuando acabemos la carrera la subo a youtube, venga joder si son 400 metros de nada............




Ajeroman dijo:


> Siento el oftopic y la discusión en el hilo pero no soporto la prepotencia.




Vamos mañana a la pista de atletismo, te dejo elegir nuñez blanca o estadio de la juventud.

Ya que no me has ignorado finalmente por que sientes la inmensa necesidad de leerme acepta mi reto en el que se vea quien tiene un cuerpo mas preparado.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero de que te vas a descojonar si hace media hora decias que me metias en el ignore y no tienes otra cosa que hacer que seguir.........
> 
> Eres un tieso se te ve en la manera de hablar, probablemente muy de izquierdas, encima me dices rojo.......... cosa de los de izquierdas insultar con su propia ideologia, manda huevos la cosa.
> 
> ...



Se te nota calentito jjjj, te digo más, tengo sala de cine con jacuzzi mirando a la sierra en el ático, ahora sí que no te ignoro jjjjjj.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero de que te vas a descojonar si hace media hora decias que me metias en el ignore y no tienes otra cosa que hacer que seguir.........
> 
> Eres un tieso se te ve en la manera de hablar, probablemente muy de izquierdas, encima me dices rojo.......... cosa de los de izquierdas insultar con su propia ideologia, manda huevos la cosa.
> 
> ...



El mensaje de arriba es real subnormal.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ... nos jugamos esa oncilla de plata a peticion de esseri ...



La ausencia de metal k yo comentaba era en el topik. A mí no me líes.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

En estas circunstancias, integrar a éstos en un asalto a la plata, sí k molaba.

India propondrá una ley que prohíbe las criptomonedas privadas como el Bitcoin, en la búsqueda de introducir una nueva moneda digital oficial


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> El mensaje de arriba es real subnormal.



Estás perdiendo el tiempo... hablar con NOTRABAJO, es tener un diálogo con una mierda. Es un pobre (povre, según sus conocimientos) de alma y espíritu. No valora determinadas cuestiones, si le hubieses leído en el pasado, podrías conocer sus carencias afectivas, no hagas sangre, es un tipo que necesita terapia.


----------



## Ajeroman (1 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Estás perdiendo el tiempo... hablar con NOTRABAJO, es tener un diálogo con una mierda. Es un pobre (povre, según sus conocimientos) de alma y espíritu. No valora determinadas cuestiones, si le hubieses leído en el pasado, podrías conocer sus carencias afectivas, no hagas sangre, es un tipo que necesita terapia.



Ya lo veo, gracias.

Hablemos de plata, creo que me he equivocado y casi todo lo llevo en lingotes, está semana pasada si estoy comprando en onzas más bruto, me he equivocado mucho al comprar lingotes?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> La ausencia de metal k yo comentaba era en el topik. A mí no me líes.



Tu has tenido la idea de meter metal en la apuesta y a mi me ha parecido bastante buena, una oncilla no hacia daño a nadie.

Llevo unos dias que no se a quien he molestado pero no hay hilo en el que algun demente entre a por mi.......... ya pierdo la cuenta de cuantos son.

Claro tambien hay que ver que disfruto encabronando a todo el mundo, algo tendra que ver.

Creo que lo que mas jode es mi vida en si......... he logrado cambiar todo para no tener que estar remando para sobrevivir.

Los que remaban sin parar se dan cuenta que ahora no tienen nada y menos que van a tener, pero no deberian cabrearse conmigo, deberian cabrearse con el sistema actual en el que un remador profesional que se esloma vivo trabajando tiene menos que alguien que se da cuenta de fallos del sistema y opera de tal modo que se integra a ese sistema para vivir de el sin tener que matarse a trabajar.

Me ha faltado haber visto el bitcoin hace 10 años pero no lo vi......... 

Haber si la plata sube esos 1000 dolares onza y compensa el fallo que tuve al no ver que me podia forrar con bitcoin.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Ya lo veo, gracias.
> 
> Hablemos de plata, creo que me he equivocado y casi todo lo llevo en lingotes, está semana pasada si estoy comprando en onzas más bruto, me he equivocado mucho al comprar lingotes?



Sí y no, es mejor moneda porque tiene muchas marcas que identificación.

Un lingote es un trozo bruto de plata, sin embargo una moneda lleva un canto (serrado) unas leyendas, un busto.... a mayor número de detalles, más compleja la falsificación. A parte, el mercado tira más a por moneda que a por lingote. De todas formas, en este escenario, buena compra ha sido.


----------



## Evil_ (1 Feb 2021)

Joder ya me entero de que iba.
Que estabais hablando del idiota de notrabajo.
El subnormal ese aun no le teneis en el ignore.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Haber si la plata sube esos 1000 dolares onza y compensa el fallo que tuve al no ver que me podia forrar con bitcoin.



A VER si la plata sube...

Te lo dije hace semanas... invierte en tu educación, no sabes ni escribir, puto analfabeto!!! Da asco leerte.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Notrabajo, tio mierda... Creo recordar que en algunos mensajes (que tengo guardados) decías algo de la pasta que sacabas a tus "viejos" para comprar metales... ¿cómo van las opos a poli? Lo de las putas que comentas ¿bien?.
> 
> Quizá me equivoque de forero, ¿puede?
> 
> Eres tan mierda, que te puedo mostrar dónde dijiste que habías soltado los lingotes de kilo y hoy dices que los tienes... chico, busca ayuda, tu caso se escapa del campo psicológico, necesitas farma.




Las opos a la poli.......... mmmmmmmmmmm regular regular, soy el eterno opositor en el que todos confian, efecto pigmalion, todos tienen gran esperanza en mi pero todos los años caigo en algo................. algun dia caeran, es cuestion de paciencia y sobretodo si no caen nunca pues no pasa nada.

No obstante saco dinero para no tener que matarme remando, aqui estoy a las dos de la mañana defendiendome de la turba, si algun dia apruebo esas oposiciones bien....... si no las apruebo mi pensamiento es seguir viviendo de las rentas y no dar palo al agua, asi que tengo dos caminos abiertos, no obstante un camino no obstruye al otro.

Eres un retrasado mental, que venda algo de vez en cuando no significa que luego no vuelva a comprar y en cantidades ingentes.

Tengo a mis pies mas de 10 kg de plata en estos momentos, imaginate lo que tengo escondido por ai........... quieres foto ???

Que me habeis mandado esta noche a todos los antiguos foreros que fuisteis expulsados del hilo a insultar ? venga volved a la cueva antes de que saque el agua bendita.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> A VER si la plata sube...
> 
> Te lo dije hace semanas... invierte en tu educación, no sabes ni escribir, puto analfabeto!!! Da asco leerte.



toma una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, eso si, no pensaba ponerme a trabajar a las 2 de la mañana.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> lo que tengo escondido por ai........... quieres foto ???



Escondido por AHÍ....

Tío mierda, no inviertas en cultura, llegas tarde. Invierte en escribir sin faltas de ortografía ( y paso por alto las tildes). Da mucho asco leerte. Tus padres seguro que se sienten muy orgullosos.... pringao.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Eso lo has hecho porque tus padres han muerto. Eres tan mierda que vives de lo que te dejaron tus padres. No aportas nada, puta mierda. Eres un puto reducto de lo que fueron tus padres, gilipollas. Puto niñato



Que mas da lo que aporte o lo que no aporte.

Lo importante es que aqui estas ladrando mientras yo estoy sentado sobre cumulos de plata, esperando pacientemente que lleguen esos supuestos 1000 euros por onza.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Jajajaja, puto desgraciado. Anda, vete a la cama, pringao. ¿Qué puta mierda es esa? Cuando subas de 100kg me citas, impresentable.




Son mas de 10 kg de plata, no se ni cuanto hay pero de granalla unos 8 kg no llegan por poco.

En monedas de plata hay sobre 1300 gramos tendria que mirar no se ahora mismo.

Mas otros 4 kg de plata en lingotes.

Supera mi foto y seguimos jugando pero con gilipolleces como que es esa puta mierda y cuando subas de no se cuanto asi no vamos a ningun sitio, eres muy malo si juegas asi......... yo he jugado poniendo lo que tenia por el cuarto si quieres que me moleste en sacar mis escondites para seguir jugando entonces que menos que juegues tu a poner algo mas de lo que he puesto yo no ?

Solo voy a estar poniendo fotos yo mientras tu estas rabiando por que no tienes ni una oncilla ???? no me parece justo


Estan chulas estas monedas verdad ?? Son dos colecciones de monedas de plata 999 de 35,1mm cada una de un pais de europa, creo que la coleccion la emitieron en Alemania.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Son mas de 10 kg de plata, no se ni cuanto hay pero de granalla unos 8 kg no llegan por poco.



10 kg? Eres una mierda metalera, no se de qué cojones presumes.




Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Solo voy a estar poniendo fotos yo mientras tu estas rabiando por que no tienes ni una oncilla ???? no me parece justo
> 
> Estan chulas estas monedas verdad ?? Son dos colecciones de monedas de plata 999 de 35,1mm cada una de un pais de europa, creo que la coleccion la emitieron en Alemania.



Solo un imbécil como tú pone fotos de lo que tiene en un foro público. 

Te lo digo en serio, tienes unas trazas muy claras. Vete a la consulta de un psicólogo porque andas muy despistado.

Venga, chavalote, a la cama, "opositor a policía nacional"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> 10 kg? Eres una mierda metalera, no se de qué cojones presumes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eres un asqueroso muerto de hambre, posiblemente seas de izquierdas, los de izquierdas teneis miedo de lo publico por que teneis cosas que esconder.

Posiblemente seas una multi del otro de esta noche, muy raro que hayas salido justo nada mas desaparecer el.

Ya te he dicho que si sacas en una foto mas metal que yo pues sigo el juego y te subo la apuesta pero como no tendras ni mierda en las tripas logicamente es mejor tirar de insultos y no poner fotos de algo que logicamente no tienes, puesto que no lo tienes no puedes fotografiar.

Es bastante triste que andeis por un hilo referente a plata y no tengas nada de este material.

Otro comedoritos izquierdoso.


----------



## DaniElTirado (1 Feb 2021)

Venía a celebrar la subida de la plata. 

Pero al final os digo que os den por culo a todos hijos de puta dejen de insultar payasos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> En esa trifulca , lo pilles por ande lo pilles, no hay metal por medio, guys.



He aprendido y en en la segunda trifulca de la noche ya he ido a meter directamente metal por medio, creo que en esta segunda trifulca si he entendido lo que pretendias decirme.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

DaniElTirado dijo:


> Venía a celebrar la subida de la plata.
> 
> Pero al final os digo que os den por culo a todos hijos de puta dejen de insultar payasos.



Han entrado como cachalotes a por mi, mi madre me enseño a defenderme, yo tambien estaba celebrando la subida y mi futuro chalet comprado con plata cuando han entrado los noplaters a insultar llenos de mala leche, odio, rabia infinitos.


----------



## scratch (1 Feb 2021)

¿Podeis dejar el pique, por favor?
Son las tres de la mañana y lo que menos me apetece es hacer scroll por páginas y más páginas.
Entiendo el pique de unos y otros, pero ya huele el tema.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

@Notrabajo34 dile a tu amigo el rumano que se pase por aquí a recoger su zasca que esto va pa arriba payo!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Y lo dices tú, hijo puta que no haces otra cosa que ensuciar los hilos con tus putas pajas mentales.... anda pringao, niño rata, vete a follar con la almohada (si quieres te explico el detalle de la "h" intercalada, puto cateto ignorante de mierda)
> 
> Venga, sucio, vete a tomar por culo



catero pero platero jajaja.

anda que decias que me ibas a ignorar y entras a los cinco minutos con la multi a seguir insultando, menos mal que estabas con la mujer viendo harry potter, los niños jugando......... ya sabia yo que la unica compañia que tenias era la de la bolsa de doritos.

Muerto de hambre no te pido que mejores mi foto pero igualamela.

Siendo las 3 de la mañana estando en el foro a estas horas insultando y no teniendo pisos para alquilar me da a mi que debes de ser parado de larga duracion sin oficio ni beneficio, por eso tendras esa mala leche contra el pobre casero notrabajo.





TomBolillo dijo:


> @Notrabajo34 dile a tu amigo el rumano que se pase por aquí a recoger su zasca que esto va pa arriba payo!




Hay que esperar, ademas viendo como han entrado a por mi en la ultima hora estos nonoplatas muertos de hambre como siga subiendo los espumarajos que van a lanzar van a ser tremendos.

Si la onza llega a 1000 dolares alomejor muchos plateros tenemos que desaparecer del foro para evitar a esta gentuza como hicieron los que se forraron con el bitcoin que no volvieron a aparecer por el foro cuando sus bitcoines pasaron de valer nada a valer millones.

Estoy pensando si tenemos esta subida de 1000 la onza que alomejor me tengo que gastar parte de la millonada que vamos a ganar en seguridad y guardaespaldas.

Sabes lo mejor de todo que es lo que mas les jode a estos ??? que no he tenido que trabajar nada para comprar mi plata jajajajjaja todo ha salido de mis alquileres jajajajjajaja dinero que me daban gratis que ahora se multiplica en mas dinero jajajja es maravilloso.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Feb 2021)

La plata a punto de alcanzar el máximo en 8 años. Máximo que también alcanzó en agosto pasado y que ahora confirma como tendencia.

Desde finales de diciembre de 2012-primeros de enero de 2013 no estaba a 24€ pelada la onza.


----------



## Daviot (1 Feb 2021)

Venga va que esto está consolidando bastante bien teniendo en cuenta que la sesión más fuerte será hoy a partir de las 15:00 h que es cuando abren los mercados en Nueva York.







La resistencia de los 25 euros que se alcanzaron en agosto del 2020 no está muy lejos.


----------



## Daviot (1 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Ya lo veo, gracias.
> 
> Hablemos de plata, creo que me he equivocado y casi todo lo llevo en lingotes, está semana pasada si estoy comprando en onzas más bruto, me he equivocado mucho al comprar lingotes?



Depende también del tamaño de los lingotes y del productor. Luego hay mucha gente que prefiere lingotes o sea que siendo de plata no creo que tengas mucho problema, otra cosa es que fueran de oro y grandes, ahí si sería más problemático.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Depende también del tamaño de los lingotes y del productor. Luego hay mucha gente que prefiere lingotes o sea que siendo de plata no creo que tengas mucho problema, otra cosa es que fueran de oro y grandes, ahí si sería más problemático.




Bueno depende, hay un problema que yo no habia visto venir y que podria darse.

A mi por ejemplo me gustan los lingotes y seguro que hay gente que los prefiere, pero date cuenta que cuando comprabamos pensabamos en plata al precio que estabamos comprando.

Si la plata empieza a subir muy bestia ya no digo los 1000 por onza que decian en el foro ese americano, pero imagina a 100 la onza, no creo que pase pero imagina que pase........ si quieres vender plata a ese precio y tienes lingotes vas a tener menos clientes que si tuvieras onzas.

Yo es que las onzas antes ni las miraba, no se el motivo, empece con lingotes y punto, supongo que por que era muy barata, lo de las onzas me ha ido gustando de tanto veros por el foro comprando en ese formato.

Pensaba ir comprando y hacerme una coleccion pero esperare tiempos mejores si es que llegan, como empiece esto a subir haber quien se hace una coleccion de onzas de plata a 100 el bicho.....


----------



## Daviot (1 Feb 2021)

Yo soy un amante también de los lingotes pero sobre todo me gustan los pocos comunes y los de 10 oz más que los de kilo.

Los primeros lingotes que compré son los de 10 oz de la Cruz del Sur que creo que son australianos y una vez que los compré ya no los he vuelto a ver a la venta. Como medida de seguridad llevan marcas ultravioletas sólo visibles con ese tipo de luz.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

APMEX Statement On Current Market Conditions


*Declaración de APMEX sobre las condiciones actuales del mercado:*
En la última semana, hemos visto un cambio dramático en la demanda de plata de nuestros clientes. Por ejemplo, la *proporción de onzas vendidas por día* se estaba ejecutando aproximadamente *dos veces más temprano en la semana* y *más cerca de cuatro veces la demanda promedio al final de la semana*. Una vez que los mercados cerraron el viernes, *vimos que la demanda alcanzó hasta seis veces un día hábil típico y más de 12 veces un día normal de fin de semana*. Combinado con los niveles de demanda extremadamente altos, también estamos viendo un aumento de nuevos clientes. *Solo el sábado, agregamos tantos clientes nuevos como solemos agregar en una semana*.
Cualquier comerciante de metales preciosos tomará una posición larga en el mercado de futuros para protegerse contra la exposición al precio al contado cuando los mercados abran. Hacemos esto porque nuestro objetivo es no tomar una posición especulativa sobre el metal. Los fines de semana son únicos, ya que no podemos cubrir nuestra posición en tiempo real. Tomamos una posición agresiva este fin de semana, pero claramente no podríamos haber predicho los volúmenes que se vieron. Tenemos asociaciones en todo el mundo que nos permitieron cubrir estas posiciones largas, pero solo hasta cierto punto. Una vez que superamos nuestros niveles de comodidad, no tuvimos más remedio que detener la venta de plata en nuestro sitio web. Esta fue una decisión difícil de tomar y sin precedentes en nuestra historia.
*A medida que evaluamos los mercados, es difícil saber a dónde irá el precio y la demanda de la plata en los próximos días y semanas. APMEX está altamente capitalizada y tiene más de $ 150 millones en inventario para respaldar la demanda. Hemos tomado decisiones estratégicas para adquirir metal adicional, bloqueando cualquier metal que podamos encontrar en el mercado. Sospechamos que las primas subirán y subirán rápidamente*, ya que estamos viendo aumentos significativos en nuestros costos, cuando incluso podemos localizar el metal. También es muy probable que necesitemos uno o dos días adicionales para completar los pedidos según los recuentos de pedidos actuales. La única garantía que podemos hacer a nuestros clientes es que solo se venderá metal en el sitio, o que hemos adquirido el metal con una fecha de compromiso firme de nuestros socios. En mercados como este, creemos que este es el mejor enfoque que puede adoptar un minorista,
Queremos agradecer a nuestros clientes por su paciencia y comprensión durante estos tiempos turbulentos. APMEX se enorgullece de ofrecer el mejor servicio de su clase y de cumplir las promesas a nuestros clientes.
Saludos,
Ken Lewis
CEO, APMEX
###
*Sobre APMEX*
_Desde que abrió nuestras puertas en 2000, APMEX sigue siendo una de las fuentes más importantes en la industria de metales preciosos. Durante las últimas dos décadas, hemos vendido más de $ 12 mil millones en oro, plata y otros metales preciosos en más de 60 países de todo el mundo, atendiendo a más de 1 millón de clientes en el proceso. Nos enorgullecemos de brindar la mejor experiencia general, incluido un sitio web intuitivo, una aplicación rica en información, envío rápido y un servicio al cliente excepcional. Para obtener información adicional, visite APMEX.com o llame al (800) 375-9006._


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Feb 2021)

Brutal, mirad la entrevista rapida del CEO de SD Bullion


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Parece k andan preparando mañanita kañera pa´Occidente...

...salseando los máximos de la apertura... a ver por ánde llevan ésto.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2021)

Relación oro/plata a 65,,,,


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Chicos, decidme un sitio con buenos precios para comprar plata, porfa, quiero encargar unas onzas ahora mismo.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, decidme un sitio con buenos precios para comprar plata, porfa, quiero encargar unas onzas ahora mismo.



ya vas tarde.. de todas formas si quieres una onza, acercate a una tienda!


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Feb 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> ya vas tarde.. de todas formas si quieres una onza, acercate a una tienda!



Cuántos habrá así? Esto es lo que causa el pánico del mercado y mandará la plata to da moon and far beyond


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2021)

casi ha tocado 30$ , como pase de 30 , el festival sera guapo.


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

Las mayores subidas de la Plata en los últimos 20 años. ¿batiremos el record?


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, decidme un sitio con buenos precios para comprar plata, porfa, quiero encargar unas onzas ahora mismo.



Valencia? ayer en este programa que te pongo



de la mitad hacia adelante, dieron el contacto de alguien de Valencia que vendía 12 euros de plata apenas sin spot.

Bolivia? En Potosí hay más de 50 cooperativas que te lo pueden vender recién salidito de la mina. Ya tu sabes...

Por lo demás: La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión. la página de un forero que recopila vendedores y precios. Quizá sea mejor llamar antes de pedir, no vaya a ser verdad lo que dijo ayer Brigante.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Valencia? ayer en este programa que te pongo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me fío mucho de comprar a particulares.

Alguna web fiable que venda barato?


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Coño pero estoy mirando en la web del andorrano y no veo onzas a 27 pavos en ninguna parte, las monedas de una onza están a 44 pavos.

Donde se puede comprar una onza por 27 euros?

Me parece un timo que cotice a 27 y te lo vendan al precio que les sale de los huevos, así no veo el beneficio para el comprador.


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

No es plata todo lo que reluce:
La Carta de la Bolsa - Cerca de una nueva y mayor “fiebre del oro”


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Coño pero estoy mirando en la web del andorrano y no veo onzas a 27 pavos en ninguna parte, las monedas de una onza están a 44 pavos.
> 
> Donde se puede comprar una onza por 27 euros?
> 
> Me parece un timo que cotice a 27 y te lo vendan al precio que les sale de los huevos, así no veo el beneficio para el comprador.



Mercado, amigo mío, mercado. Si no hay, el que la tiene marca el precio que le salga de los huevos. Eres tu el que decides el precio al que estás dispuesto a comprar. Si te vale de algo (a día de hoy que mi familia tiene cubiertas sus necesidades) yo no suelto ni una, a ningún precio.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Respecto a lo comentado de k cada cualo , a nivel de referentes empresariales, personales, etc , hace la guerra por su cuenta en el sector metalero...y cómo el efecto de red de este punto de encuentro k se ha vivido en la plata abriría los ojos a mucha gente a nivel de konzéto/estrategia y estimularía el ingenio...todo pinta a wevo ahora para sacar una crypto emblemática de consenso , sobre un consorcio de mineros, distribuidores, o agentes de otro tipo con un consejo/manojo de "doctores" trabajando en supervisar, auditar y minimizar el riesgo de contraparte.

En el Gold no kiero ni el menor roce con el konzéto de DINERO...pero para la plata , me parecería una bomba para meterla en otro nivel. ( Habría un claro paralelismo al modelo crypto, k en tantos puntos se está llevando el gato al agua en la evolución konzetual del Ahorro/finanzas/moneda ...respecto a un Stadard de Reserva de Valor, como BTC a uno, más laxo inflacionariamente, pero más creativo financieramente, como Ethereum ).

En fin...esperemos k esta situación prospere y no sólo enrikezca en cifras, sino en estrategias, apertura ,tecnología, proyección ... Han podido comprobar estos días la acojonante sinergia de una causa común. A ver si cuaja.

Los canales de distribución mismo, al nivel más elemental..., pura edá de piedra, ahí los tienes : Cuatro twits...y no pilla una onza ni el awelito ...en ninguna parte del mundo !


Como ejemplo gráfico de las posibilidades y el poderío,se puede imaginar perfectamente , por ejemplo, al Gigacustodio JPMorgan sacando una crypto "respaldada en la Rikeza Real de cientos de minoyes de onzas"...y el HODL activo , a la vez k práctico - cards, custodia, créditos, productos financieros de todo tipo - , k generaría . Con ver estos tres putos días de chismorreo conjuntado, da para hacerse una perfecta idea del potencial del asunto. Con la insolvencia evidente en los distribuidores minoristas...esas onzas ahora mismo se podían atomizar, pumpear y colocar...hasta el puto Saturno ).

Demasiado evidente para dejarlo pasar , maybe ?


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mercado, amigo mío, mercado. Si no hay, el que la tiene marca el precio que le salga de los huevos. Eres tu el que decides el precio al que estás dispuesto a comprar. Si te vale de algo (a día de hoy que mi familia tiene cubiertas sus necesidades) yo no suelto ni una, a ningún precio.



Bueno pero nadie me dice un buen sitio para comprar online.


----------



## Lanx (1 Feb 2021)

Que ha pasado en el andorrano con la plata? 

Justo compré un par de onzas un día antes de lo de GameStop y el catálogo era normal, había variedad, por unos 20 y algo euros la onza.

Pues sí que ha habido revuelo (no estoy muy encima del tema).


----------



## Silver94 (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno pero nadie me dice un buen sitio para comprar online.



Ya te han dicho que vas tarde. La mayoria de las tiendas se han quedado sin stocks, y laspocas que tienen algo, está aprecuos altos. Lo único que veo es eldorado, que las tiene a 29 y pico


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ya te han dicho que vas tarde. La mayoria de las tiendas se han quedado sin stocks, y laspocas que tienen algo, está aprecuos altos. Lo único que veo es eldorado, que las tiene a 29 y pico



Es la de "Eldoradocoins"? Pero son fiables? Parece que la página es de Alemania.


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno pero nadie me dice un buen sitio para comprar online.



Se han mencionado muchas veces, y un conflorero ha hecho una recopilación ordenada por precio, que también se ha puesto ya: lavetadeoro
Y sitios recomendables hay muchos: elandorrano, eldoradocions, coininvest, degussa...


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno pero nadie me dice un buen sitio para comprar online.



Amigo, hoy es imposible. Yo tengo onzas y hoy quería cargar más y ya voy tarde también. Toca esperar o aguantarse.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Se han mencionado muchas veces, y un conflorero ha hecho una recopilación ordenada por precio, que también se ha puesto ya: lavetadeoro
> Y sitios recomendables hay muchos: elandorrano, eldoradocions, coininvest, degussa...



Ya pero es que me incorporé ayer al hilo, hay demasiados post.


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Es la de "Eldoradocoins"? Pero son fiables? Parece que la página es de Alemania.



Las páginas alemanas son más fiables que muchas de las españolas. Esas que se han mencionado son fiables, puedes buscar por tí mismo informaci`´on de ellas en este mismo foro. Pero como te han repetido ya mucho, llegas en pleno temporal...


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Las páginas alemanas son más fiables que muchas de las españolas. Esas que se han mencionado son fiables, puedes buscar por tí mismo informaci`´on de ellas en este mismo foro. Pero como te han repetido ya mucho, llegas en pleno temporal...



Pero por lo que estoy leyendo aquí todo esto se puede disparar, vale la pena meterle algo de pasta.


----------



## Gusman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso me da asco, yo queria carrera de 400 metros, habria aceptado mas distancia pero ya cansa............ los 400 metros eran perfectos para subirlos al youtube por el tiempo que habria durado el video, aunque seguro que el comedoritos igual ni acaba y a los 100 metros tendriamos que estar llamando a la ambulancia para que viniera con oxigeno.



Correr es de cobardes. Pres de banca con 120 kg manda!!


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Feb 2021)

La plata, a diferencia de GameStop (el nombre parece escogido a propósito), es un mercado mundial y el seguimiento puede serlo igualmente. El deseo de venganza frente al sistema financiero dominado por los grandes bancos como JPM creo que es común a todos los pequeños inversores del mundo y va a haber mucha gente dispuesta a invertir allí donde más daño pueda hacer.

Además, estos pequeños inversores, pueden ser apoyados por actores institucionales que vean una ventana de oportunidad para desestabilizar el sistema monetario camuflandose en la narrativa que se cree al respecto (aún escribiéndose) en caso de que no puedan simplemente ignorar el tema en los masa media

Qué narrativa van a utilizar para explicar qué es lo que está ocurriendo con la plata si el tema llega al gran público? Cuatro locos de foros de internet ultraderechistas comeniños que quieren robar las pensiones de la gente decente? Es todo un malvado plan de Putin para acabar con la democracia? Deben de estar haciendo horas extras los "narradores de la verdad oficial"...

La plata, por su carácter monetario, resulta tan estratégica como el oro ya que tiene el potencial de ser usada como dinero y ser utilizada como base de un sistema de pagos. Por tanto, puede ser utilizada igualmente como "arma monetaria".

También puede ser que ante la perspectiva de un patrón oro mundial dominado por China haya otras potencias interesadas en un patrón plata para contrarrestar. Igual que las CBDCs pueden respaldarse en oro, igualmente lo pueden hacer respaldandolas con plata.

Vamos a ver movimientos muy bruscos en la ratio oro-plata en los próximos tiempos. Por ahora toca que la plata se acerque a ratios más cercanos a cuando la plata estaba monetizada.


----------



## scratch (1 Feb 2021)

joder @davitin , te están diciendo que te metas en lavetadeoro y busques ahí.


----------



## Muttley (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno pero nadie me dice un buen sitio para comprar online.



Te voy a poner un analogía que seguro que vas a entender.
Cuando se salía de copas y ligoteo, se buscaba risas, chavalas, alcohol que no fuera de garrafón, buena música y ambiente general.

Bien, pues ahora acabas de entrar a una fiesta pasadas las 5am, donde sólo hay (pocos) tíos, todos están mamados y a su bola, las chavalas o ya se han ido hace dos horas (las que más) o ya han pillado y están dándose el lote en una columna con el tipo de 1,90 que llegó hace 4 horas con labia y sonrisa profidén.
El whisky es del Dia, hay charcos sospechosos en la pista de baile, huele a cuadra, la luz está medio encendida y la música es máquina.

Y tú acabas de pagar entrada a 12 euros con copa nacional, te estás preguntando donde están las chavalas y pidiendo Ricky Martin al DJ.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

En el andorrano, ayer por la mañana me dejaba sin problemas hacer pedido de 15 Maples.

Ahora,me aparece este mensaje


----------



## estupeharto (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La alhambra es demasiado pero un chalet si se pone a 1000 la onza si me da para cogerme uno muy apañado con chortinas en yacuzzi incorporadas.
> 
> Tambien me daria para hacer una fiesta en ese chalet con actores colombianos con cesmet diciendome patron delante de los primos, estas cosas luego me hacen gracia, lo malo que aparezca por alli la guardia civil y haya que esplicarles que es un trolleo a la familia.
> 
> ...



Es que emosido engañado con tu nick, que debería ser Notrabajoperotengopacencia


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> joder @davitin , te están diciendo que te metas en lavetadeoro y busques ahí.



Gracias por la página.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Te voy a poner un analogía que seguro que vas a entender.
> Cuando se salía de copas y ligoteo, se buscaba risas, chavalas, alcohol que no fuera de garrafón, buena música y ambiente general.
> 
> Bien, pues ahora acabas de entrar a una fiesta pasadas las 5am, donde sólo hay (pocos) tíos, todos están mamados y a su bola, las chavalas o ya se han ido hace dos horas (las que más) o ya han pillado y están dándose el lote en una columna con el tipo de 1,90 que llegó hace 4 horas con labia y sonrisa profidén.
> ...



Jajaja, muy bueno.


----------



## Manzano1 (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, decidme un sitio con buenos precios para comprar plata, porfa, quiero encargar unas onzas ahora mismo.



Queda lo que puedas pillar en este foro, Wallapop y milanuncios


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

Las tiendas españolas están KO. CMC chapada directamente, Dracma no coge más pedidos y Andorrano con solo dos bichitos australianos con precios altos. Peor que en marzo, oiga


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ya pero es que me incorporé ayer al hilo, hay demasiados post.



Mira, acabo de pedir 5 onzas Libertad en el dorado coins. Estas a tiempo. 31 pavos cada una


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La plata, por su carácter monetario, resulta tan estratégica como el oro ya que tiene el potencial de ser usada como dinero y ser utilizada como base de un sistema de pagos. Por tanto, puede ser utilizada igualmente como "arma monetaria".
> 
> También puede ser que ante la perspectiva de un patrón oro mundial dominado por China haya otras potencias interesadas en un patrón plata para contrarrestar. Igual que las CBDCs pueden respaldarse en oro, igualmente lo pueden hacer respaldandolas con plata.



Lo acojonante de las aplicaciones blockchain es k pueden surgir iniciativas SERIAS sin tener k pasar necesariamente por planteamientosde blokes o países.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El dorado, mas allá de algún mal entendido puntual con el compañero @MrNice , que no sé en que acabó finalmente, tiene buena fama por aquí. Yo no les he comprado nunca, pero no creo que tengas mayor problema si comprar allí. El dueño es forero y atiende al nick de @necho.
> De todos modos creo que vas tarde para la efervescencia actual. Probablemente, La espuma de estos días perderá aire y el precio regresará a su ser.
> No creo que esta sea la buena, habrá oportunidades de entrar mas adelante, o eso espero. Aunque la más probable es que cualquiera sabe...



Crees que puede llegar a los precios de mayo del año pasado? Esto al final es como todo, una apuesta.


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Feb 2021)

Pues nada, aquí me planto hasta que vuelva la "normalidad". Y si no vuelve, al menos estoy satisfecho de lo que he podido hacer en el último año y pico... de no tener nada y no tener ni idea, a como estoy ahora... lo dicho, satisfecho. ¡Y a verlas venir! Pero los Quokkas del Andorrano a 50 pavos se los pueden meter por... se los pueden quedar ellos, digo.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

@davitin deja de trollear y vuelve a la guarde. Que ya te han dicho que donde comprar o que te esperes a que pase el avispero y tú erre que erre.


----------



## casaire (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Jajaja, muy bueno.



Muy bueno sí , pero si esa es la TAN ESPERADA SUBIDA de la plata....Vaya mierda de subida.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Una cosa, si sube el precio creéis que puede repetirse lo de las monedas de 12 pavos del banco de España? Esas monedas las refundieron y creo que las venden a 30 pavos o así, si la plata sube mucho podría salir rentable comprarlas.


----------



## Manzano1 (1 Feb 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Pues nada, aquí me planto hasta que vuelva la "normalidad". Y si no vuelve, al menos estoy satisfecho de lo que he podido hacer en el último año y pico... de no tener nada y no tener ni idea, a como estoy ahora... lo dicho, satisfecho. ¡Y a verlas venir! Pero los Quokkas del Andorrano a 50 pavos se los pueden meter por... se los pueden quedar ellos, digo.



Al paso que va esto nunca se sabe... Mejor no decir nada por si las moscas


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, decidme un sitio con buenos precios para comprar plata, porfa, quiero encargar unas onzas ahora mismo.



joer compi, un forero como tu, de los de la epoca gloriosa 2008-2012 y no tienes plata??


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Feb 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Mira, acabo de pedir 5 onzas Libertad en el dorado coins. Estas a tiempo. 31 pavos cada una



Te habrás llevado las últimas por que no las veo por ninguna parte. Un acierto en todo caso. La plata siempre es plata, pero la plata Mejicana es otra cosa...


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Lanx dijo:


> Que ha pasado en el andorrano con la plata?
> 
> Justo compré un par de onzas un día antes de lo de GameStop y el catálogo era normal, había variedad, por unos 20 y algo euros la onza.
> 
> Pues sí que ha habido revuelo (no estoy muy encima del tema).



Ayer por la mañana, habia Maples a 27 euros sin problemas

Hoy, aparece este mensaje


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Muttley exagero un poco solo en la hora. Yo creo que son las 2 de la madrugada y no las 5, pero si, todas las tias buenas ya estan pilladas.



SHHHHH !!!...k akí keda juego para rato.

A las seis salen los mejores pibones : Las camareras...y con ganas de comerse lo k les pongan por delante tras tóa la noche currando mientras el resto estaba de coña.

Musha Uni y poco After - ande moran las llaves de la metamorfosis noctámbula - habeis mamáo , kabronex !


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> joer compi, un forero como tu, de los de la epoca gloriosa 2008-2012 y no tienes plata??



Ni bitcoins ::


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Mira, acabo de pedir 5 onzas Libertad en el dorado coins. Estas a tiempo. 31 pavos cada una





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Te habrás llevado las últimas por que no las veo por ninguna parte. Un acierto en todo caso. La plata siempre es plata, pero la plata Mejicana es otra cosa...



Yo creo que el forero habrá pillado Liberty (Eagles) que es lo que veo que tienen. Puede ser?


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

Empieza a haber movimiento con el trólar. Desde la apertura de Europa se ha pirado hacia arriba. Run run de que pueden estar subiéndolo para contrarestar la plata. Vamos a ver durante la mañana lo que pasa y cómo abren los usanos. Ahora el euro ha perdido los 1,21 y el trólar está en zona divertida. Yo ahí lo dejo.


----------



## ElMayoL (1 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo creo que el forero habrá pillado Liberty (Eagles) que es lo que veo que tienen. Puede ser?



Siiiii. Joder las llamo Libertad y debería llamarlas lo que son: eagles


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Crees que puede llegar a los precios de mayo del año pasado? Esto al final es como todo, una apuesta.



Por supuesto, todo lo que sube es susceptible de bajar. Lo que nadie puede decirte es el cuando. Quizás llegue a ese precio que ansías la semana que viene, o dentro de 50 años, o más bien lo que le salga de los huevos a JPMORGAN. Nadie tiene esa respuesta que buscas, y el que te diga que la tiene te engaña. La forma de minimizar el riesgo no es entrado a tope en un momento de descontrol como este. Si no comprando de a poco de forma constante y sostenida en el tiempo. Unas veces compraras caro y otras mas barato, de esta forma promediarás un precio razonable.
Suerte con eso, estamos en una época interesante.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Feb 2021)

Te pido disculpas. Él compañero preguntó específicamente por esta tienda y recordé tú caso. Borraré mi mensaje.

Un saludo.


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa, si sube el precio creéis que puede repetirse lo de las monedas de 12 pavos del banco de España? Esas monedas las refundieron y creo que las venden a 30 pavos o así, si la plata sube mucho podría salir rentable comprarlas.



Hilo del foro donde venden y compran esas monedas:
BID-ASK monedas de 12 euros del BdE (IV)

No es momento recomendable para meterse en el río...


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Por supuesto, todo lo que sube es susceptible de bajar. Lo que nadie puede decirte es el cuando. Quizás llegue a ese precio que ansías la semana que viene, o dentro de 50 años, o más bien lo que le salga de los huevos a JPMORGAN. Nadie tiene esa respuesta que buscas, y el que te diga que la tiene te engaña. La forma de minimizar el riesgo no es entrado a tope en un momento de descontrol como este. Si no comprar de a poco de forma constante y sostenida en el tiempo. Unas veces compraras caro y otras mas barato, de esta forma promediarás un precio razonable.
> Suerte con eso, estamos en una época interesante.



Si, lo de comprar poco a poco está bien, creo que comprare 3 o 4 monedillas, ya que he invertido en varias cosas (criptos y terrenos) que no se diga que no tengo metales.

Voy a comprar Liberty, kangaroo y Arca de noe y una philarmonica, una de cada.


----------



## Muttley (1 Feb 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Muy bueno sí , pero si esa es la TAN ESPERADA SUBIDA de la plata....Vaya mierda de subida.



Dos consideraciones:

1-Como todo es un tema de volumen.
2,3$ en un día no es mucho para una onza. O para 10. O para 100.
Pero....para....uuuuuuuuuuh me callo me callo.

2-El Físico ha multiplicado su sobrespot MUCHO más que el precio de plata mercado comex
Estos 2,3$ COMEX se han multiplicado exponencialmente en el precio real.
Ejemplo: 
Belgas
Panda 2021 a 29,91€ de venta hace 24 horas.
Ahora ahora mismo a 36,91€.
Son 7 eurazos por onza en transacción REAL.

Sume el efecto 1 al 2 y.....eso.


----------



## Lanx (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Ayer por la mañana, habia Maples a 27 euros sin problemas
> 
> Hoy, aparece este mensaje
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560658



Si, si estos días estaba entrando asiduamente hacer un seguimiento y de repente  no queda nada de nada. Tres monedas contadas.

La última que pillé fue la de la serie Prehistoric.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Es la de "Eldoradocoins"? Pero son fiables? Parece que la página es de Alemania.



La mas fiable que hay junto con coininvest.


----------



## Caracol (1 Feb 2021)

Si el boom Reddit y la caída de la "venda de los ojos" respecto a la plata es global, ¿cuál sería el siguiente movimiento?

Si el planeta arrasa la plata física y se da cuenta de que los grandes bancos empapelan para bajarla artificialmente.

Una vez agotada la plata física durante las próximas semanas (o días), si atacan los bajistas con papel, los productores (minas) no aceptarán los precios falsos y manipulados. Ellos no son tontos y tratarán de vender su producción minera a mercado real. Esto se apoya en el hecho de que ahora mismo la plata sube un 12% y las mineras un 22%.

La única solución sería que los grandes tenedores soltaran su producción física para amortiguar, pero me parece que sería devorada por la demanda mundial.

Así que o sueltan plata física de las reservas, a discreción, o veo dos escenarios.

1) Los mercados de papel dejan de ser relevantes en la fijación del precio.
2) El precio papel ajusta a la demanda.

Esto es solo una opinión para debatir y generar ideas.


----------



## Muttley (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> SHHHHH !!!...k akí keda juego para rato.
> 
> A las seis salen los mejores pibones : Las camareras...y con ganas de comerse lo k les pongan por delante tras tóa la noche currando mientras el resto estaba de coña.
> 
> Musha Uni y poco After - ande moran las llaves de la metamorfosis noctámbula - habeis mamáo , kabronex !



Si, bueno.
Animales de noche (o de mañana).
Claro que se puede jugar ahí.

A mi me han dicho que hay unas pildoritas que llaman Etoro con un torillo pintado y otras de color rojiblanco que se llaman plus500 que te dan energía x5 o x10 para aguantar y romperla en el after a ritmo de DJPastis+Buenri.
Y ahí si que no necesitas alcohol de calidac, limpieza del local, tias limpitas, conversación.....
Pont Aeri........despegaaaaaaamos.

Yo es que siempre he sido de baile, risas y de retirarme a casa cuando ya no había más que rascar.
Siempre actúo en el x1 del Gintonic.

Y luego está Putabolsa y algún otro en su reservado, botellita de Johhnie azul donde se la están chupando dos gogo´s ahora mismo.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Por eso creo que son las 2 y no las 5, porque hay partida para rato. No se si esta sera la buena o no ( lo intentaran todo para jodernos, ya espero ver su nivel de creatividad hasta donde llegara esta vez), pero lo voy a disfrutar mientras dure, como un niño pequeño en un parque de atracciones, como lo hice en el 2011, solo que esa vez lo hice desde la barrera y esta vez estoy en el ruedo.
> PD: Mis onzas no se venden por debajo de 150 pavos la unidad y solo una parte.



Vamos a ver : Se impone un paso más sin la menor duda.

Ahora mismo, tienes un modelo de distribución esclerótico frente a la efervescencia crypto , k te ha puesto un nuevo paradigma ante los putos morros. Según ese modelo, NO HAY POSIBILIDAD DE PROVISIÓN. Y aunke hubiese una hornada de producción minera...estaba archi colocada entre los distribuidores más importantes antes de sikiera embalarlas en origen. Un problema de asincronía entre ese modelo arcaico y la velocidá y la tecnología del mundo actual.

En ese contexto, aplicar blockchain a la plata - en este caso - te daba una cancha estratosférica para mandar el precio adonde te salga de los wevos, servir, MICRAS de Plata a chopocientos mil y ke te vuelen de las manos - es el formato ideal - , crear infinitos productos - defi, decentralized finances - k hoy en día canaliza Ethereum , pero "respaldados en Rikeza Real , és lo máh mejó " y tal y tal...y además, hasta tienes una narrativa megadefendible - imo, falaz, pero más k aprovechable - sobre k BTC & Cryptos "no tienen NADA detrás" y bla bla bla...

Está demasiáo a wevo para k nadie tome la iniciativa ( por mis partex, si el arsenal millonario de metal de JPMorgan es cierto - un consorcio minero sería otro punto a considerar - )... sin k el espabiláo de turno asalte ese Gigapelotazo en potencia.


----------



## sebboh (1 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo creo que el forero habrá pillado Liberty (Eagles) que es lo que veo que tienen. Puede ser?



habia libertad la semana pasada, asi que puede ser que pillara las ultimas

edit: veo que ya confirmo que compro eagles, asi que correcto en su punto de vista


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Si el boom Reddit y la caída de la "venda de los ojos" respecto a la plata es global, ¿cuál sería el siguiente movimiento?
> 
> Si el planeta arrasa la plata física y se da cuenta de que los grandes bancos empapelan para bajarla artificialmente.
> 
> ...



Visto en un foro USA

_so when FUTURES can't deliver then

they will use FORCE MAJEURE and settle in cash instead

*so PAPER WILL NOT BE CONVERTED no matter what you think*

physical is now nearly impossible

silver.com sun morn $91 eagle, $44 rounds




_


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Por eso creo que son las 2 y no las 5, porque hay partida para rato. No se si esta sera la buena o no ( lo intentaran todo para jodernos, ya espero ver su nivel de creatividad hasta donde llegara esta vez), pero lo voy a disfrutar mientras dure, como un niño pequeño en un parque de atracciones, como lo hice en el 2011, solo que esa vez lo hice desde la barrera y esta vez estoy en el ruedo.
> PD: Mis onzas no se venden por debajo de 150 pavos la unidad y solo una parte.



Anda...anda, ya las venderás en 100...


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, bueno.
> Animales de noche (o de mañana).
> Claro que se puede jugar ahí.
> 
> ...



Akí un pro de la noche durante decenios. No kedaba otra.

Por cierto, mogollón de las camareras wenorras, ni drogas , ni alcohol, ni poyas. Y las reinas del After recién duchadas al amanecer y tirando de Font Vella...o sea k al loro con los secretos de la noche y las presunciones facilonas de decadencia . Más pichis k el pijo a cubatas más soso a la 1 de la mañana.

Lo de las pastis rojiblancas, aparte del pésimo gusto cromático...al loro con esos entornos, no me_se vaya a estar intoxicando usté.   Desde el aprecio se lo digo.


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Si el boom Reddit y la caída de la "venda de los ojos" respecto a la plata es global, ¿cuál sería el siguiente movimiento?
> 
> Si el planeta arrasa la plata física y se da cuenta de que los grandes bancos empapelan para bajarla artificialmente.
> 
> ...



El tema Reddit es interesante porque va a causar quebraderos de cabeza a los grandes hedge funds. Pero hay que preguntarse un poco quién está detrás. Ojo, aquí no estamos acostumbrados, pero pensad un poco en las pelis y series usanas cuando aparece por ejemplo el gestor del fondo de pensiones de los bomberos de NYC. Ojo que lo que hay detrás de los grandes fondos de todo tipo son las pensiones usanas.

Con respecto a plata, lo que va a ocurrir es que vamos a ver por fin a la "familia real" en pelotas, como en el cuento. Lo que ya no tengo tan claro es si al Rey de todos ellos, JPM, no le acabaremos viendo enfundado en Armani mientras las infantas van en bolas. No lo tengo claro.

Es posible que se destape de una vez por todas el cotarro. No lo se. De momento, palomitas y a disfrutar del espectáculo que para eso están hechos los deberes, o al menos parte de ellos.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Cuántos habrá así? Esto es lo que causa el pánico del mercado y mandará la plata to da moon and far beyond



Si en serio. Ayer todos los hilos abarrotados de gente buscando plata justo en el momento que no se encuentra.. esto no puede ser bueno. Evoca escenas de bank run a lo bestia


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El tema Reddit es interesante porque va a causar quebraderos de cabeza a los grandes hedge funds.



Lo de los cortos palmáos en un hipotético giro del mercáo puede ser el chocolate del loro...y perfectamente asumible.

Si kienes los han curráo todos estos años han sido pulcros y los han cubierto automáticamente con físico , como mandan los cánones ( e incluso han cargáo más )...una crypto bankster en este contexto era literalmente el pelotazo del milenio.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> habia libertad la semana pasada, asi que puede ser que pillara las ultimas



Yo estoy servido. Cuando empece con esto me puse una cantidad como meta que está mas que alcanzada. Ahora solo compro para darme el gustazo, y ese gustazo solo lo alcanzo con las Libertad de México, ya sean de 1,2 o 5 Oz de cualquier acabado o condición. 
ESTO ES VERDADERA FELICIDAD:


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Feb 2021)

Están empezando a tirar para abajo estos hijos de puta manipuladores de la verdad


----------



## frankie83 (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno pero nadie me dice un buen sitio para comprar online.



Busca amijo


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Busca amijo



A ese ni caso que viene de la guardería aquí a trollear. Lleva como 10 páginas preguntando lo mismo y todos le han ido contestando de buen rollo y él dale que te pego con lo mismo.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Feb 2021)

Pregunta por problema.

El sábado noche compré 20 Queen beast greyhound de 2oz viendo la que venía y que estaba a buen precio (52€). Ayer pasó de golpe a 62€ y hoy está ya en 65€. La sorpresa viene donde al mirar en pedidos he visto que me han cancelado el pedido, aún no tenía hecha la transferencia que la iba a hacer hoy, pero el pedido estaba confirmado. La pregunta en cuestión es, ¿Me pueden cancelar el pedido? Si baja el precio bien que me cobran al precio reservado..

Edito para añadir que la moneda estaba en "pre-sale", para enviarla cuando les lleguen a ellos.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Look at the premiums on eBay. * $40 for 1 oz., $346 or more for a 10 oz.*

TEN 10 COMMANDMENTS 1oz .999 PURE SILVER BAR | eBay

10 oz Scottsdale Stacker Silver Bar .999 Silver ***Free Shipping*** | eBay


----------



## Muttley (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Akí un pro de la noche durante decenios. No kedaba otra.
> 
> Por cierto, mogollón de las camareras wenorras, ni drogas , ni alcohol, ni poyas. Y las reinas del After recién duchadas al amanecer y tirando de Font Vella...o sea k al loro con los secretos de la noche y las presunciones facilonas de decadencia . Más pichis k el pijo a cubatas más soso a la 1 de la mañana.
> 
> Lo de las pastis rojiblancas, aparte del pésimo gusto cromático...al loro con esos entornos, no me_se vaya a estar intoxicando usté.   Desde el aprecio se lo digo.



Aaaaaah "cabronsete".
Pero yo (y casi todos) iba como gacelilla en los mercados del hambre.
Y "ustec" fue profesional de las "nuit".

Claro, está en el otro lado. 

Usando la analogía:
Ahora estaría sentado con un traje italiano a medida, división de JPM de Commodities, despacho con vistas a London Wharf, corbata, delante de un ordenador con cuatro pantallas sin dormir desde ayer....y lo que le queda.
Por supuesto, esos se llevan a las las más mejores chavalas con botellita de Evian.
Y con los bonus de fin de año, a comprar nuevo lambo y vacaciones en Bali.

Yo desde mi puesto de gacelilla solo aspiraba a que llegara un dia en que conocer una tía que valga la pena para que me retire.
Pero como eso es muy muy difícil que ocurra....la noche se daba por buena con las risas y el vacile.

Que es básicamente lo que estoy haciendo ahora


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Vamos a ver : Se impone un paso más sin la menor duda.
> 
> Ahora mismo, tienes un modelo de distribución esclerótico frente a la efervescencia crypto , k te ha puesto un nuevo paradigma ante los putos morros. Según ese modelo, NO HAY POSIBILIDAD DE PROVISIÓN. Y aunke hubiese una hornada de producción minera...estaba archi colocada entre los distribuidores más importantes antes de sikiera embalarlas en origen. Un problema de asincronía entre ese modelo arcaico y la velocidá y la tecnología del mundo actual.
> 
> ...



Y si JPM adquiere las mineras (si es que no tiene ya participación en un huevo de ellas ?


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Las primas son puro floclore y `pirotecnia.

Más allá de los dilemas de cortos desnudos y otras yerbas...exponen a las claras un modelo de distribución insostenible y ridículo k sólo valía para proveer a 4 frikis. Al loro con ese contexto.


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Están empezando a tirar para abajo estos hijos de puta manipuladores de la verdad



Todavía aguanta bien. Pero es que están metiendo a saco en el trólar. Lo divertido será ver qué hacen los usanos.


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Te voy a poner un analogía que seguro que vas a entender.
> Cuando se salía de copas y ligoteo, se buscaba risas, chavalas, alcohol que no fuera de garrafón, buena música y ambiente general.
> 
> Bien, pues ahora acabas de entrar a una fiesta pasadas las 5am, donde sólo hay (pocos) tíos, todos están mamados y a su bola, las chavalas o ya se han ido hace dos horas (las que más) o ya han pillado y están dándose el lote en una columna con el tipo de 1,90 que llegó hace 4 horas con labia y sonrisa profidén.
> ...



brutal


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Las primas son puro floclore y `pirotecnia.
> 
> Más allá de los dilemas de cortos desnudos y otras yerbas...exponen a las claras un modelo de distribución insostenible y ridículo k sólo valía para proveer a 4 frikis. Al loro con ese contexto.



Desarrolla lo de los 4 frikis. Porque a mi entender a quien han estado suministrando a precios bajos ha sido a los chinorros, y eso son palabras mayores-


----------



## Mk3 (1 Feb 2021)

Podría darse el caso de ver un Abril de 2011? que la dejen subir a luna y después machetazo?


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y si JPM adquiere las mineras (si es que no tiene ya participación en un huevo de ellas ?



Por darle a la pinza, habría mogollón de extensiones.

Imo, lo crucial es si este contexto no es el precalentamiento a una estrategia de expansión monetaria ( puede ser una iniciativa comercial privada, nio hace falta fliparse con designios universales ). 

La idoneidá es tan evidente, sería un tsunami de pasta tan colosal y tan fácil...k mejor no caer en el whisfull thinking.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Desarrolla lo de los 4 frikis. Porque a mi entender a quien han estado suministrando a precios bajos ha sido a los chinorros, y eso son palabras mayores-



Los frikis semox nosotros. Los del dinero duro y el cucurucho de aluminio en la cabeza.

Obviamente, la distribución comercial global daba para éso...Y NADA MÁS. Ha petáo con medio péo.

Como en estas lides y mangoneos de altos welos hablamos siempre del tipo de kabronex k "inventan el problema y te empaketan la solución" ...pues éso...al loro con posibles giros de guión.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_*48,000 COMEX silver futures sold so far tonight in the aftermarket. Thats 240,000,000 ounces.* Its about the amount usually sold in a day of floor trading and aftermarket combined. The bank algos have February silver price locked at $28.30. 

There was up to 6 months of backwardation earlier this evening which is not normal._


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

Crónica del Oro


----------



## frankie83 (1 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Por eso creo que son las 2 y no las 5, porque hay partida para rato. No se si esta sera la buena o no ( lo intentaran todo para jodernos, ya espero ver su nivel de creatividad hasta donde llegara esta vez), pero lo voy a disfrutar mientras dure, como un niño pequeño en un parque de atracciones, como lo hice en el 2011, solo que esa vez lo hice desde la barrera y esta vez estoy en el ruedo.
> PD: Mis onzas no se venden por debajo de 150 pavos la unidad y solo una parte.



Se me hace raro creer que una onza de Tokelau del año 2000 pueda llegar a pagarse como un columnario del glorioso Imperio español..


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Por supuesto, esos se llevan a las las más mejores chavalas con botellita de Evian.



Entre ustek y yo, insigne florero...:

Intramuros, esas diosas de las barras son tan tontas/asekibles como tóas las demás. Diría k las wenorras, incluso más frágiles/accesibles/inseguras...con unos pajotes mentales realmente importantes.

La barrera se la ponen los hombres solitos, k no saben de trabajá.


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

Yo lo que me pregunto es la diferencia de precios entre tiendas, el viernes dorado y coininvest alrededor de 27 la más barata, hoy dorado 29, 5 frente a 33.
Se me ocurre que el primero ya las tenia compradas manteniendo el premium mientras que el segundo no quiere pillarse los dedos


----------



## dmb001 (1 Feb 2021)

Qué suerte la mía, hace dos semanas me pongo a estudiar el mercado para invertir en plata y así diversificar mis metales y me encuentro con todo esto. Mejor entro cuando escampe la tormenta y comprar por debajo de 30€ la moneda, aunque mi estrategia era a largo plazo, en todo caso esperaré unos días más a ver cómo evoluciona el tema.

Ayer apuntó Paco Llinares en Goldenage (no spam) que los de Reddit estaban muy verdes en su hipotético ataque a los manipuladores del precio de la plata, que eso es otra liga y que a lo sumo podrían aumentar el precio en un par de dólares y dio a entender que en caso de que aprendieran y atacaran donde más duele igual les mandaban al FBI y acababan todos en el talego o suicidados, que la plata es otro nivel. Esto es mejor que ir al cine.


----------



## Razkin (1 Feb 2021)

@Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
Yo estoy servido. Cuando empece con esto me puse una cantidad como meta que está mas que alcanzada. Ahora solo compro para darme el gustazo, y ese gustazo solo lo alcanzo con las Libertad de México, ya sean de 1,2 o 5 Oz de cualquier acabado o condición.
ESTO ES VERDADERA FELICIDAD: 

Te entiendo perfectamente y te alabo el gusto.

Y si alguno todavía esta haciendo la tarea, ahora mismo en EMK (varias compras y nunca he tenido problema) la moneda de 5 oz. libertad 2020 a 179 euros. A mi parecer todavía un buen precio (hace 2 semanas 165 euros) tratándose de libertad y tirada inferior a 10.000, para lo que estamos viendo en precios ahora. No creo que dure mucho. Una moneda impresionante en mano y caballo ganador a medio plazo, aunque esto pegue una corrección.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pregunta por problema.
> 
> El sábado noche compré 20 Queen beast greyhound de 2oz viendo la que venía y que estaba a buen precio (52€). Ayer pasó de golpe a 62€ y hoy está ya en 65€. La sorpresa viene donde al mirar en pedidos he visto que me han cancelado el pedido, aún no tenía hecha la transferencia que la iba a hacer hoy, pero el pedido estaba confirmado. La pregunta en cuestión es, ¿Me pueden cancelar el pedido? Si baja el precio bien que me cobran al precio reservado..
> 
> Edito para añadir que la moneda estaba en "pre-sale", para enviarla cuando les lleguen a ellos.



Los Belgas o uno del trío español?


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> _*48,000 COMEX silver futures sold so far tonight in the aftermarket. Thats 240,000,000 ounces.* Its about the amount usually sold in a day of floor trading and aftermarket combined. The bank algos have February silver price locked at $28.30.
> 
> There was up to 6 months of backwardation earlier this evening which is not normal._



El modelo es inviable.

Futuros a un mes, a este nivel de demanda, ni sikiera garantizan provisión física desde los minoristas. El mercado no fluye.

La hipótesis de un nuevo sistema de distribución suena cada vez más lógica. Imaginen a los Hunt bros con un par de hinjieros blockchain soltando su arsenal gota a gota al precio k les saliera del nardo.

A k cambiaba la pinícula ?

Es la pieza k les faltó. Controlar , mediante una distribución unilateral y derecha al mercado, precio y supply a conveniencia, puenteando un sistema oficial corrupto. Los cortos importan una mierda al lado de éso... tienen todo el fiat impreso y por imprimir a su disposición.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Feb 2021)

Esto son bandazos. Los del casino siguen con el juego. Que pierden un millón, no problema, ya estafaron un billón. 

Seguirá habiendo juego, subidas y bajadas, difícil ajustar números y tiempos desde nuestro pequeño antro cubata en mano.

Pero con los trillones y cuatrillones de papeles, agendas 2030, lockstep y virufear en vena, el que no haya hecho los deberes y tenga sus 50 kilitos enterrados, que no se vuelva loco ahora.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Bueno ya le he hecho la transferencia a la Michaela, total, 100 euros arriba o abajo me quedo igual....he tardado un rato, los vecinos dando por culo en la garita de la urbanización y yo haciendo mis inversiones pasando de ellos con el movil :: al final he dejado la philarmonica y he pillado una lunar 3 en su lugar, y me he quedado con esa, con la Liberty eagle, la de Noé de Armenia y la kangaroo.

No sé si han sido buenas compras, me he guiado por el dibujito :: aunque me estoy fijando que la de Armenia es fea de cojones, no la tenía que haber pillado.

Bueno, ya estoy oficialmente en las inversiones en metales, le voy a meter algo todos los meses, poco a poco, aunque sean cien eurillos,....metales, BTC y parcelas de tierra es el combo perfecto.

Que opináis?

Pd: Creo que tenía que haber pillado 4 eagles, estoy viendo que han subido de precio en un momento, de 29.8 a 31.


----------



## sebboh (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno ya le he hecho la transferencia a la Michaela, total, 100 euros arriba o abajo me quedo igual....he tardado un rato, los vecinos dando por culo en la garita de la urbanización y yo haciendo mis inversiones pasando de ellos con el movil :: al final he dejado la philarmonica y he pillado una lunar 3 en su lugar, y me he quedado con esa, con la Liberty eagle, la de Noé de Armenia y la kangaroo.
> 
> No sé si han sido buenas compras, me he guiado por el dibujito :: aunque me estoy fijando que la de Armenia es fea de cojones, no la tenía que haber pillado.
> 
> Que opináis?



que lo que importa es la onza, el dibujo es secundario.
A la hora de vender salvo rareza numismática te van a pagar por el peso de la pieza no por el dibujo. De todas formas parece que te estas metiendo pensando que subirá como el bitcoin y no creo que ocurra (aunque ojalá me equivoque)


----------



## Orooo (1 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
> Yo estoy servido. Cuando empece con esto me puse una cantidad como meta que está mas que alcanzada. Ahora solo compro para darme el gustazo, y ese gustazo solo lo alcanzo con las Libertad de México, ya sean de 1,2 o 5 Oz de cualquier acabado o condición.
> ESTO ES VERDADERA FELICIDAD:
> 
> ...



Esa es preciosa. Yo la tengo.

Recuerdo cuando empece en esto que el andorrano tenia en oferta la libertad de 1 kg PROOF con su cajita y todo nueva. El precio eran unos 600 euros. Estuve a punto de comprarla y no lo hice... ahora me doy patadas por ello.

EDITO: Aun tiene el anuncio. 

Monedas de plata México: Moneda de Plata Libertad 2015 1 Kg


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno ya le he hecho la transferencia a la Michaela, total, 100 euros arriba o abajo me quedo igual....he tardado un rato, los vecinos dando por culo en la garita de la urbanización y yo haciendo mis inversiones pasando de ellos con el movil :: al final he dejado la philarmonica y he pillado una lunar 3 en su lugar, y me he quedado con esa, con la Liberty eagle, la de Noé de Armenia y la kangaroo.
> 
> No sé si han sido buenas compras, me he guiado por el dibujito :: aunque me estoy fijando que la de Armenia es fea de cojones, no la tenía que haber pillado.
> 
> ...



Ya era hora. Cuando te lleguen sube fotos dedicadas a los de este hilo para terminar de creerte


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> que lo que importa es la onza, el dibujo es secundario.
> A la hora de vender salvo rareza numismática te van a pagar por el peso de la pieza no por el dibujo. De todas formas parece que te estas metiendo pensando que subirá como el bitcoin y no creo que ocurra (aunque ojalá me equivoque)



No, tampoco pienso eso, yo entiendo que los metales valdrán más si la economía se va a tomar por culo o algo así, no está de más tener aunque sea como refugio, osea ya se que esto no es para pegar el pelotazo.


----------



## dmb001 (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno ya le he hecho la transferencia a la Michaela, total, 100 euros arriba o abajo me quedo igual....he tardado un rato, los vecinos dando por culo en la garita de la urbanización y yo haciendo mis inversiones pasando de ellos con el movil :: al final he dejado la philarmonica y he pillado una lunar 3 en su lugar, y me he quedado con esa, con la Liberty eagle, la de Noé de Armenia y la kangaroo.
> 
> No sé si han sido buenas compras, me he guiado por el dibujito :: aunque me estoy fijando que la de Armenia es fea de cojones, no la tenía que haber pillado.
> 
> ...



Lo que importa es el contenido en metal precioso, el dibujo da igual, como si sale Pablo Iglesias planchando bragas, es secundario. 

Dicen los entendidos que el único problema es hacer líquido los lingotes tochos de plata, particularmente prefiero una moneda de oro de 1 onza que 1 kg de plata, ocupa menos y en cualquier parte de lo pueden pagar y más ahora.


----------



## mk73 (1 Feb 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Esa es preciosa. Yo la tengo.
> 
> Recuerdo cuando empece en esto que el andorrano tenia en oferta la libertad de 1 kg PROOF con su cajita y todo nueva. El precio eran unos 600 euros. Estuve a punto de comprarla y no lo hice... ahora me doy patadas por ello.
> 
> ...





Para un kg de plata, por la única que la compraria casi sin pensarlo mucho sería por la del calendario azteca aunque salga por bastante más de su métal. Es una joya.


----------



## Orooo (1 Feb 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Para un kg de plata, por la única que la compraria casi sin pensarlo mucho sería por la del calendario azteca aunque salga por bastante más de su métal. Es una joya.



Si, pero esa ya juega en otra liga. Es que ni pagando mucho mas hay.


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno ya le he hecho la transferencia a la Michaela, total, 100 euros arriba o abajo me quedo igual....he tardado un rato, los vecinos dando por culo en la garita de la urbanización y yo haciendo mis inversiones pasando de ellos con el movil :: al final he dejado la philarmonica y he pillado una lunar 3 en su lugar, y me he quedado con esa, con la Liberty eagle, la de Noé de Armenia y la kangaroo.
> 
> No sé si han sido buenas compras, me he guiado por el dibujito :: aunque me estoy fijando que la de Armenia es fea de cojones, no la tenía que haber pillado.
> 
> ...



Avise cuando se la lleve el furgón que lo atraquemos y nos vamos a Brasil a pillar unas bichas


----------



## racional (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Haber si la plata sube esos 1000 dolares onza y compensa el fallo que tuve al no ver que me podia forrar con bitcoin.



El BTC es un mercado libre, la plata no.
Si sube mucho la harán bajar.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

racional dijo:


> El BTC es un mercado libre, la plata no.
> Si sube mucho la harán bajar.



Salvo k hayan cargáo ya suficiente, Rappel.

Mete ese factor en la coctelera.


----------



## Silver94 (1 Feb 2021)

Página de inicio de Coininvest jajaja


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

Caída la página de BV


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Salvo k hayan cargáo ya suficiente, Rappel.
> 
> Mete ese factor en la coctelera.



Desde hace una década vengo leyendo que JP Morgan son los que tienen cerca de 1000 millones de onzas....

Unos hedge perderían (corots) y otros saldrían ganando.


----------



## Leunam (1 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Lo que importa es el contenido en metal precioso, el dibujo da igual, como si sale Pablo Iglesias planchando bragas, es secundario.
> 
> Dicen los entendidos que el único problema es hacer líquido los lingotes tochos de plata, particularmente prefiero una moneda de oro de 1 onza que 1 kg de plata, ocupa menos y en cualquier parte de lo pueden pagar y más ahora.



Siguiendo la misma línea, dependiendo de para qué, es mejor napoleones (cualquier otra moneda conocida y pequeña) que onzas de AU, por el mismo motivo, pueden ser "demasiado" grandes (poco prácticas, llamar demasiado la atención...). No vas a comprar el pan con billetes de 500


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Desde hace una década vengo leyendo que JP Morgan son los que tienen cerca de 1000 millones de onzas....
> 
> Unos hedge perderían (corots) y otros saldrían ganando.



Pero no eran para ellos, eran para los chinorris


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Desde hace una década vengo leyendo que JP Morgan son los que tienen cerca de 1000 millones de onzas....
> 
> Unos hedge perderían (corots) y otros saldrían ganando.



Sólo palmarían los idiotas.

A poco académicos k fuesen...cada corto estaría respaldado en físico largo. Con el k, por supuestón, no iban a cubrir esos cortos...sino con fiat infinito, k de éso hay barra libre.

Tras décadas de carga...controlando supply y ritmo de distribución ( o sea, precio ) asumes pérdidas, le sueltas la correa al perro ...y puedes mandar un sistema monetario de rikeza real a la luna y vuelta, con escala en Plutón.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pero no eran para ellos, eran para los chinorris



Todo son hipótesis.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Relación oro/plata a 65,,,,



Camino del estado 30


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> No me fío mucho de comprar a particulares.
> 
> Alguna web fiable que venda barato?



Barato? 

Bueno si a 30 es aun bastante barato


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> No me fío mucho de comprar a particulares.
> 
> Alguna web fiable que venda barato?



De todas formas date en un canto en lis dientes si encuentras, barato o caro, los comoradores ya no estais para exigir mucho, el poder está en quien tiene el metal en su mano.


----------



## esseri (1 Feb 2021)

Por una welta con ésta, kito el cartelito de "web petada/ No Stock " y desempolvo mis monsterboxes. Haluego , "mátame camión", no problemo.

Los memes se están sofisticando y el HODL pende de un hilo , vive diox. 

Puta guerra, Téte ...


----------



## Lanx (1 Feb 2021)

Vuelve a haber stock en el Andorrano.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

*The futures market:*_ for the squeeze to really happen, we desperately need some of the bigger pocketed players who have access to the futures market to purchase silver contracts on the open market. *If you can play in the futures market, it is imperative that you do so.* I have been trying to find a retail broker who will allow customers to take physical delivery rather than force cash settlement but have had no luck so far. If anyone knows of such a retail broker, please let me know so I can update the post with the info. This is by far the most important piece of the short squeeze equation.

Let me explain:

When traders hold long futures contracts to expiration, they are making a statement that they want to take delivery. Taking delivery does not mean the silver is transferred to your house, but rather it goes to the CME warehouse. You can go pick it up from the warehouse or arrange transfer, or you can pay $8.50 a month per 1000 ounces to just store it at the warehouse (which is quite cheap at that scale). The futures market allows players to use extreme amounts of margin and leverage, which is where the 'naked shorts' come from. They are able to sell massive amounts of silver with very little collateral to back it up, and no actual silver on hand. *This also explains why institutions such as citadel or others hold positions in the ETFs like SLV.* If you have more than 50,000 shares in SLV, you can request to have your share of the silver delivered to you. They are hedging against their naked shorts in the futures market by trying to gain access to a source of silver should they need it. The thing is, if the short squeeze occurs, even their holdings in SLV will not be enough to meet their obligations.

In order for the buyers to call their bluff they need to not use their margin power, as tempting as it may be to do so. They need to only purchase as much silver in the futures market as they actually have money in their account to cover the final purchase (the price is locked in at the time of the futures contract purchase). Then as expiration approaches, refuse to settle in cash, and pony up the money to actually buy the silver and have it delivered. At that time the seller needs to find silver fast, and tries to purchase it from somewhere else to meet their contractual obligations. The rush of all the naked shorts to try and find physical silver is what massively drives up the price and causes the short squeeze.

There may even be dips in the futures market if the buyers are planning to do the squeeze. This is because they will not be using margin whiles the seller are. The sellers may be able to push the price down temporarily, but when expiration comes they will find themselves in one hell of a bind when they find out all of the buyers actually have the cash in their accounts to take delivery and refuse to settle in cash.

As the supply of silver dries up and literally there is no way to fulfill the obligations of the long contract holders, the silver futures market will actually be effectively shut down. The CME will force settle all remaining contracts for cash at the current market rate (which will have spiked dramatically). This is the last thing the CME wants to do, and will only do it as a final last resort. If this occurs we can declare victory at having exposed the silver futures market for the fraud that it is. A futures market is built on the trust that the sellers can actually deliver the product they are selling, and if they can't then that trust is destroyed. If you go long and they don't have the silver to give you, you will still be paid the money for that amount of silver at the going rate.

*Following this collapse the futures market will relaunch at a 1-1 margin requirement. This means that for every silver ounce sold, the seller will actually have to have the silver or at least the collateral to cover that exact amount of silver on the open market. The futures market will have moved from 250-1 paper to physical, to 1-1. The massive banks who were naked short will have lost tens or maybe even hundreds of billions of dollars collectively.* In my previous post I implied it was likely JP Morgan naked shorting. They have a history of doing so and being fined for manipulation, but we don't actually know which big players are the current naked shorts and who might even be net long.

*2.

This is where the rest of us come in...* if you can't play the futures market, you can still purchase and tie up physical silver where the naked shorts can't access it. Thus setting up the environment for the squeeze to occur. Whether its WSB players or some other big fund who sees what is happening and does the futures part themselves, they will only be able to do so because of the smaller purchases of silver by millions of smaller players.
_
*Physical silver:*_ by purchasing physical silver you are taking silver off the market that the shorts will need when the squeeze occurs. You aren't directly causing the short squeeze,* you are helping to set up the environment for the squeeze to occur, and you will have the silver to sell after the squeeze happens.

Silver ETFs (SLV, PSLV, SIVR):* this is the same concept as the physical silver. By purchasing silver ETFs you are locking up physical into the ETF's vaults, which wont be able to be able to be purchased by the shorts in the futures market because they belong to the ETF shareholders. There has been a ton of chatter about whether ETFs should be used at all, and of the ETFs which is the best or most reliable. Frankly if you have doubts about the ETFs, just don't use them. All of the physical silver is already sold out so this is the easiest way for most people to play at this point. It is possible that at some point SLV (or other ETFs) will no longer create new shares as silver becomes impossible to find (thus they cant create a new share because they can't the silver to back it up). At that point the ETFs will likely trade at a hefty premium to NAV and it may no longer make sense to purchase them. But that hasn't occurred yet so I'd say it still certainly makes sense to buy these ETFs. We have no proof that they are lying about their silver holdings, and if they disallow new share creation, I'd say that means they really aren't lying about their holdings, otherwise they would happily take as much investment as we would give them to collect management fees.

*Call options on Silver ETFs:* Calls will have a similar effect to purchasing the ETFs as the market maker will have to purchase the underlying ETF to be hedged. It has a levered effect that can both hurt and help the squeeze depending on which direction the silver price is headed.

*Miners:* miners will benefit from the squeeze but buying them doesn't help the squeeze occur in any direct way. People buying miners will benefit if we are successful, but the more capital that flows into them rather than the alternatives, it will lower the chances of the squeeze being successful in the first place.



*TLDR:

if monke have lot of money, long futures with no margin and take delivery.

If monke not have lot of money, buy physical silver bullion and silver ETFs*

Hopefully this answered some of the questions that flooded my inbox from the previous post. Good luck to all. GME and SLV to moon. Lets squeeze the naked shorts, expose the manipulation, and take our tendies from the hedge funds._

Disclaimer: everyone is an individual who can make their own decisions, I'm not a financial advisor, you can lose all your money betting on these plays, etc, etc, bullshit, the SEC is spineless unless they arrest those involved in the 1/27 GME manipulation and pay all of us damages


----------



## Jebediah (1 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Los Belgas o uno del trío español?



¡Los belgas!


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¡Los belgas!



No más preguntas su señoría.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Feb 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> @Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard
> Yo estoy servido. Cuando empece con esto me puse una cantidad como meta que está mas que alcanzada. Ahora solo compro para darme el gustazo, y ese gustazo solo lo alcanzo con las Libertad de México, ya sean de 1,2 o 5 Oz de cualquier acabado o condición.
> ESTO ES VERDADERA FELICIDAD:
> 
> ...



De esta estoy servido, como no. Todas las Libertad del 2020 serán piezas caras en los años venideros, por la sencilla razón de que se han acuñado pocas. Pero del 2020 la que se revalorizará más será la de 2 Oz. que es la que tiene la tirada mas escueta respeto a años anteriores. 
las tienen por ahí en algunas tiendas, pero con un sobreSpot ya cosa seria. las mas económicas a 51€ oz + trasporte.


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> *The futures market:*_ for the squeeze to really happen, we desperately need some of the bigger pocketed players who have access to the futures market to purchase silver contracts on the open market. *If you can play in the futures market, it is imperative that you do so.* I have been trying to find a retail broker who will allow customers to take physical delivery rather than force cash settlement but have had no luck so far. If anyone knows of such a retail broker, please let me know so I can update the post with the info. This is by far the most important piece of the short squeeze equation.
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> ...



En relación a las manos fuertes;
Mitos y leyendas en torno a GameStop (GME)… y escándalos

Los de reddit puede que no sean mas que mariachis


----------



## Jebediah (1 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No más preguntas su señoría.



¿Por qué?


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

Tengo entiendo que JPM va corto en papel y largo en físico, según algunos como intermediarios de China. Quizás ahora les haya interesado cerrar los cortos una vez que tienen la plata que querían y pretenden que la plata se dispare


----------



## frankie83 (1 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> De esta estoy servido, como no. Todas las Libertad del 2020 serán piezas caras en los años venideros, por la sencilla razón de que se han acuñado pocas. Pero del 2020 la que se revalorizará más será la de 2 Oz. que es la que tiene la tirada mas escueta respeto a años anteriores.
> las tienen por ahí en algunas tiendas, pero con un sobreSpot ya cosa seria. las mas económicas a 51€ oz + trasporte.



no es por tener tirada baja que sabes por cierto que una moneda se vaya a revalorizar.. de hecho, está lleno el mercado de monedas con tiradas bajas e ignoradas por todos


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> De todas formas date en un canto en lis dientes si encuentras, barato o caro, los comoradores ya no estais para exigir mucho, el poder está en quien tiene el metal en su mano.



Tampoco te pases, hay plata a la venta a precio más o menos normal.


----------



## davitin (1 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Barato?
> 
> Bueno si a 30 es aun bastante barato



Cuando digo barato me refiero al precio de cotización oficial, por ejemplo los precios de la página del andorrano los veo inflafisimos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Feb 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> no es por tener tirada baja que sabes por cierto que una moneda se vaya a revalorizar.. de hecho, está lleno el mercado de monedas con tiradas bajas e ignoradas por todos



Si, desde luego, pero esas otras no son libertades. Las 2020 se revalorizarán igual que el resto de la plata mexicana. Tienen un amplio mercado fiel, que digo fiel, un mercado cautivo, y ya son caras de salida.

Para muestra, mira lo que te piden los belgas por un kilo de libertad;

Mexico 1 kilo silver LIBERTAD 2009 - GOLDSILVER.BE

La Libertad tenía un precio...


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Tengo entiendo que JPM va corto en papel y largo en físico, según algunos como intermediarios de China. Quizás ahora les haya interesado cerrar los cortos una vez que tienen la plata que querían y pretenden que la plata se dispare



Eso tengo entendido yo tambien.

Mantienen bajo el precio de forma artificial (via cortos papel) mientras que disponen de 1000 millones de onzas en sus vaults... Lo de China nunca lo he leído la verdad. Y el COMEX puede decirte que nanai, que no te entrega el físico y que te da el cash...lo cual rompería la baraja y ya nadie mas invertiria en plata via SLV y derivados... pero a JP Morgan le daría igual, ya que ellos tendrían el físico... ojo que otros Hedge Funds no podrían hacer lo mismo y saldrían escaldados, provando una bola de nieve de imprevesibles consecuencias

Lo que SI queda claro es que si el dolar deja de ser moneda de referencia, se pondrán las cartas sobre la mesa y seran de oro y plata, via token criptomoneda...


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Cuando digo barato me refiero al precio de cotización oficial, por ejemplo los precios de la página del andorrano los veo inflafisimos.



Pues mucha suerte...


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

vamoooss! No van a dejar que rompa los 30$ tan facilmente...


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

SLV ya va en un +10 en pre-market
El que comenté yo ayer, el 3SIL va en un +32 en mercado


----------



## Skylar (1 Feb 2021)

Perdón por entrar como elefante en cacharrería. Pero con el posible boom de la plata he decido comprar. Y no tengo ni idea.
Me ofrecen monedas paco de 1966, 80% de plata, 12 leuros, libre de impuestos.

¿como lo véis?

No tengo prisa por vender.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_Even the BIS and Central Banks must balance their books.

It means they do not have limitless funds with which to manipulate metals. The attempt to do so will collapse the fiat currencies of the world.

*Monetary metals are the most manipulated commodities in the world because marking them to market would destroy the books of the monetary titans, which are based on debt collateralized *by all of our holdings in their financial kingdoms; shares for trading banks, currency for central banks, and deposits for customer-banks.

For that matter, selling the same commodity to multiple buyers, who the bankers trust will never actually take delivery, is THE FOUNDATIONAL CONCEPT OF FRACTIONAL-RESERVE BANKING.

If your car dealer were a banker, at the close of your car purchase you'd be walking home, the car would still be in the dealer's lot, and he would sell the exact same car to at least 9 other people, and tells them, like you, that the car must be parked in his lot, and you can only drive it for a short period with advance notice, before returning the car to the lot (so the other 9 can take turns driving it). He then books the ONE car as 10 cars and 10 sales, and uses them as collateral to buy 10 real cars which he will sell to at least 100 people. Rinse and repeat.

The nature of fractional reserve banking is that of a pyramid scheme. *When you demand delivery you withdraw the collateral he depends on to extend his pyramid. And while the assets most of you think you hold with the bank are fake, the debts, including his debts to extend his 'service' are real. They bankrupt the minute you understand the scheme and withdraw your collateral*.
_


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Feb 2021)

Dejar de comprar plata, que la vais a subir a 1000€/kg


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> a ese precio , un portátil o un teléfono podría costas 100000 ,, creo que el problema no seria la plata , sino el resto de cosas.
> Suponiendo una relación oro/plata super conservadora de 20 , el oro estaría a 20000 la onza. El menor de nuestros problemas seria vender esa onza de plata. Estaríamos en el peor escenario , hiperinflación.
> Necesitaríamos un great reset para quitar ceros
> y para que la gente lo permitiera , nos tendrían que encerrar a todos en casa con alguna excusa ,,, mode conpiranoico off



Ah, vaya, Parece que empezamos a darnos cuenta de que la plata y el oro siguen siendo la base del sistema monetario, digan lo que digan los gobiernos y los econolistos.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_Don't expect a reversal of the surge any time soon:* short-term forward rates on the London silver market flattened on Monday, indicating strong demand for the metal in coming weeks. *

“I can envisage a scenario where maybe a hedge fund has purchased maybe a short-term tactical long position, so the upside could be a combination of several factors now,” said Philip Newman, managing director at consultancy Metals Focus._


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_Ken Lewis, Apmex’s chief executive officer, said the decision to temporarily suspend silver sales was unprecedented in the company’s history and that it may take longer then usual to fill orders going forward.

“As we evaluate the markets, it is difficult to know where silver’s price and demand will go in the coming day and weeks,” Lewis said, adding that his firm is “locking up any metal we can find in the marketplace.”

*"It’s been nuts,” *said John Feeney, business development manager at Guardian Vaults in Sydney_


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Feb 2021)

donde esté una buena piñata de horo...


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Al fin y al cabo, el colateral de las criptos no dejan de ser monedas fiats...

El token sería una criptomoneda a nivel estatal/banco central, y el colateral, metales preciosos

Se rumorea que los chinos ya estan en ello


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_Silver is the lynchpin of the entire global financial system. The reason is the relationship that silver has with gold. They both tend to move in the same direction over time (both up and down).

Silver is a tiny market. Tiny. Its perfect as a target for the WSB types.

The key is to take physical possession of the metal itself (or at least to control it). * The ONLY ETF I would suggest is PSLV - as they actually have the metal they say they have.*

SLV is a scam - and was originally intended to be such. Read the prospectus. No audits - the custodian doesnt know what the sub-custodians are doing or not doing, etc...

SLV was designed to divert $$ from going into real physical silver. Why? Because if silver was allowed to trade freely - it would rise based on its fundamentals (short supply - not very many primary mines - most above ground stocks have been consumed in various manufacturing applications etc...)

Viable ways to participate:

1. Buy physical silver

2. B*uy PSLV (with no margin)*

3. Buy silver miners - AG, HL, CDE, etc...WPM is another good one although its not a miner - more like a bank for miners. They lend money and get paid back in physical metals...awesome business model.

4. Avoid the levered ETFs like AGQ
_


----------



## Dadaria (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, el colateral de las criptos no dejan de ser monedas fiats...
> 
> El token sería una criptomoneda a nivel estatal/banco central, y el colateral, metales preciosos
> 
> Se rumorea que los chinos ya estan en ello



La Perth Mint sacó en 2019 una crypto token respaldada en oro, aunque el volumen de mercado es todavía muy pequeño. Nada de lo que no se haya hablado en este hilo o en otros de metal.

Perth Mint launches world’s first government-guaranteed gold-backed crypto token.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (1 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Página de inicio de Coininvest jajaja
> Ver archivo adjunto 560739



Pues ojo que coininvest me está cabreando. Hice un pedido de plata el viernes, antes del subidón que todos preveíamos, transferencia inmediata. Como siempre.
Ahora me dicen que no han recibido el pago y que si no les llega hoy no podrán mantenerme el precio.

Llevo mucho tiempo comprándoles y es la primera vez que me pasa esto con ellos. A ver cómo lo arreglamos.


----------



## Chefrufus (1 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Pues ojo que coininvest me está cabreando. Hice un pedido de plata el viernes, antes del subidón que todos preveíamos, transferencia inmediata. Como siempre.
> Ahora me dicen que no han recibido el pago y que si no les llega hoy no podrán mantenerme el precio.
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo comprándoles y es la primera vez que me pasa esto con ellos. A ver cómo lo arreglamos.



Buenas tardes Fluctuat.
Recientemente hice un pedido a Coininvest y me pasó lo mismo que me explicas.
En mi caso, en primer lugar me puse en contacto con ellos vía E-mail.
La chica que me atendió me dijo que era cuestión de tiempo que se les reflejase el pago.
Como pasaron los tres días de margen después de realizar el pago y no tenía noticias de confirmación de éste, me volví a poner en contacto con ellos y la misma persona me comentó que aún no les salía reflejado el pago.
Al final tuve que enviarles un comprobante del pago que se había efectuado dos días antes vía E-mail y, entonces se disculpó y me comentó literalmente: " parece ser que nuestro sistema bancario se saltó la línea de su pago".
Al poco rato recibí la confirmación del pago y ya me quedé más tranquilo.
El producto llegó bien, aunque la factura en papel que adjuntan llegó en muy malas condiciones, como si hubieran hecho una bola con ella y la hubiesen metido dentro del paquete.
Ha sido la primera vez que he tenido una mala impresión de ellos, ya que por lo general son muy minuciosos trabajando.
Tal vez fuese un exceso de trabajo.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Sobre Citadel y SLV... con "4 perras" lo que tiene...

_People shouting that HFs are long silver. Citadel is long SLV, yes.* 6Mn shares*...but what is that in the big scope of things? *That's a $150Mn position at these prices*. They need silver to rise 100x in order to be able to cover their losses from GME._


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2021)

La posición corta actual en plata COMEX está en su mayoría en manos de 8 firmas financieras importantes. Solo podemos adivinar quiénes son porque sus identidades están protegidas. Según los informes de COT, los 4 más grandes tienen cerca de 60 mil contratos cortos y los 4 siguientes tienen cerca de 20 mil contratos cortos. Eso es un total de 400 millones de onzas de plata. La producción minera anual de plata asciende a menos de 800 millones de onzas. La posición corta en plata eclipsa a cualquier otro producto básico. Además, se concentra en unas pocas manos y, por tanto, se abre a la manipulación. A lo largo de los años, esta estrategia de cortocircuito ha demostrado ser lucrativa, ya que las grandes posiciones cortas recomprarían sus posiciones cortas ante la caída de precios. Recientemente, el Departamento de Justicia y la CFTC castigaron a JPMorgan, Bank of America / Merrill Lynch,

En el último año las cosas han cambiado y las grandes posiciones cortas se han visto incapaces de recomprar su posición corta como lo habían hecho en el pasado. Además, JPMorgan, el cabecilla de las grandes posiciones cortas, cambió de marcha y eliminó su posición corta en plata y oro. A medida que el oro y la plata subieron de precio, las pérdidas de los 8 grandes cortos comenzaron a acumularse y al final de los años totalizaron $ 14 mil millones. En los últimos días, el panorama de los grandes shorts se ha oscurecido aún más. El día 20 Enero º, se realizó un depósito de plata de 20 millones de onzas en la SLV. Después de la explosión en el volumen de negociación de 150 millones de acciones en SLV el jueves (la mayor cantidad en mi memoria) llegó un depósito de 34 millones de onzas. El volumen de acciones de 110 millones del viernes me lleva a creer que las compras netas totales en SLV para ambos días fue de 50 millones de onzas y un remanente considerable aún debe depositarse en SLV.

Si se ha comprado un porcentaje tan grande de plata disponible en forma de barra de mil onzas, ¿por qué no se ha disparado el precio? Los grandes cortos están vendiendo nuevas acciones de SLV. En otras palabras, están acortando plata adicional para mantener el precio bajo y evitar una corrida de precios de la plata. Para empeorar las cosas, están pidiendo prestada o alquilando la plata para depositarla en SLV, que en realidad es otro corto, ya que esa plata debe devolverse. Los participantes autorizados que hacen esto en SLV están sin duda conectados a los 4 grandes cortos del COMEX. La única razón por la que venderían de forma tan agresiva a precios tan bajos y agravarían aún más su posición pidiendo prestada plata física a precios tan bajos es para evitar que el precio de SLV aumente.

Otra consideración es el drástico endurecimiento de los diferenciales de diferenciales entre meses en los contratos de futuros de oro y plata de COMEX. La primavera pasada, los diferenciales se dispararon a niveles amplios sin precedentes y ahora se han estrechado de manera casi tan dramática. Mi conclusión es que esta es una fuerte indicación de rigidez física total tanto en oro como en plata.

Cuando algo es barato, como seguramente lo es la plata, tiene sentido comprarlo y no venderlo, y ciertamente no venderlo a corto. Sin embargo, eso es precisamente lo que están haciendo los grandes cortos en el COMEX y en SLV al arrendar el metal que están depositando. El leasing no es más que otra versión de la venta al descubierto. Y la única motivación posible para la gran nueva venta en corto de las grandes empresas en corto es evitar que los precios suban, lo que es tan ilegal y manipulador como es posible.

Todos los que ven la plata deben estar sorprendidos por los desarrollos de los últimos días. Puede estar seguro de que los grandes pantalones cortos quedaron igualmente sorprendidos. Este desarrollo de Robinhood / Reddit fue un verdadero rayo de la nada, completamente inesperado y con un significado trascendental. Lo mejor que han podido hacer los grandes cortos en reacción es acortar más contratos COMEX y pedir prestados montones de metal físico para lanzar al SLV y tal vez influir en Robinhood para evitar que sus clientes compren SLV. La única pregunta que queda es, ¿lograrán los grandes cortos detener la marea creciente de precios de la plata?

No Good Reason to Be Short


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

You guys wanna know what's going on*? This is a real attack on JPM and their silver game, not just by a bunch of redditors*. Something is going on. I'm not too far into this podcast, but here it is:


----------



## sebboh (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Sobre Citadel y SLV... con "4 perras" lo que tiene...
> 
> _People shouting that HFs are long silver. Citadel is long SLV, yes.* 6Mn shares*...but what is that in the big scope of things? *That's a $150Mn position at these prices*. They need silver to rise 100x in order to be able to cover their losses from GME._



por eso en reddit dicen de no comprar plata y mantener lo de gamestop




No intente comprar metales preciosos en la próxima semana mientras China está celebrando el comienzo de su Año del Buey Metalúrgico. Espere hasta que termine de mantener la GME, aunque piense mantener la GME para siempre.

Todo lo que no sea GME es una distracción. Como vas a mantener la GME para siempre, no puedes invertir nunca más en otra cosa. Mantener la GME es el trabajo de tu vida y requiere toda tu atención. Es imposible que alguien hable de otra cosa que no sea GME, a menos que quiera que vendas GME. Incluso cuando es un fin de semana y no puedes vender GME de todos modos.

Todo tu dinero debería estar en tu brokerage así que ni siquiera deberías tener dinero disponible para comprar lingotes. Tu brokerage nunca te traicionaría.

No pienses nada del hecho de que los distribuidores de lingotes en línea han congelado su capacidad de comprar plata. Las declaraciones en sus portadas diciendo que tienen que restringir tu capacidad de compra debido a condiciones de mercado sin precedentes no se parecen en nada a otras declaraciones que hayas visto de alguien recientemente. No lo pienses.

El dólar estadounidense no volverá a perder valor. Biden va a hacer un anuncio mañana de que la reserva federal va a quemar un montón de dinero para revertir la inflación, puedo sentirlo. Cubrirse contra esto es algo que sólo se haría si se está trabajando para un fondo de cobertura. Por eso se llaman hedgies.

No hagas caso a los downvotes masivos y a las acusaciones de shilling a todos los que sugieren plata. La clase dominante nunca sembraría un meme sobre la plata como una distracción para dividir a la comunidad de añadir otro paso importante a su plan.

No prestes atención a cómo los principales bancos han vendido 200 veces más plata de la que realmente tienen y si se les llama para que entreguen todos esos recibos en lugar de que la gente siga contenta con sólo tener recibos de papel que hipotéticamente podrían intercambiar, entonces... bueno, como dije, no importa.

Lo importante es que pases tu fin de semana preguntándote qué pasará con GME mientras no haya ninguna acción que puedas tomar al respecto. No te centres en nada en lo que puedas actuar ahora mismo.

No clasifiques los comentarios por novedad. No quieras ver la corriente de conciencia sin filtrar del subreddit, limítate a la clasificación cuidadosamente curada, manipulada por los votos y los premios, de lo que todo el mundo puede acordar. No tenemos ningún hilo stickied clasificado por novedad hoy porque la gente a cargo aquí tiene sus mejores intereses en el corazón y no quieren que te metas en problemas comprando cualquier plata. No son como ese otro tipo que trató de vender a la comunidad, qué vergüenza. Como no son unos vendidos, es imposible que se equivoquen o permitan que la comunidad se equivoque. Confía en ellos y sigue ciegamente la dirección general del subreddit en todo momento.

Y lo más importante, no olvides que eres muy pequeño. La plata tiene una capitalización de mercado de 1,4 billones de dólares. Los grandes bancos y los gobiernos tienen intereses en ella. No te atrevas a pensar que tus pequeñas carteras podrían inclinar la balanza de algo tan grande que está ocurriendo delante de ti. Sólo tomen sus monedas y déjenlas mientras están en ventaja, y no piensen demasiado en dónde va a llevar todo esto.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_*If London banks hold 1.08 billion ounces of silver* and JPM has been hoarding it lately, I have to wonder if this is really designed to hurt banks o*r help them*. Then the report, here, that China Silver Group, Ltd. is up 63% after Jeffrey Prather reported last week that the CCP's TenCent purchased $300 m of Robinhood recently. Finally, the price of silver isn't determined by demand. It is determinded by two guys in London who call each other in each morning.

It's impressive that they have banded together and I hope they continue. I just wonder who is guiding them._


Esto son conspiraciones, lo demas tonterias...


----------



## Jebediah (1 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Son viejos conocidos por unos cuantos de este foro. Se la han jugado a mas de uno ( a mi mismo).
> Como dice un compañero del foro, son un mal menor y el precio a pagar para tener ciertas monedas a cierto precio, eso si, corriendo su respectivo riesgo.
> Nadie da duros a 4 pesetas, los Belgas tampoco.



Gracias por la info, hasta ahora no había tenido ningún contratiempo con ellos y ésta jugada me había sorprendido.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

*Eagles spot price already around $42 *


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

Los magufos tambien

*The Coming Rise of Cryptocurrency & Silver - Connected to a Trend of Historical Currency Shifts*


----------



## Muttley (1 Feb 2021)

USA abre en 15 minutos.
Poned la música adecuada....a tope


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Queda lo que puedas pillar en este foro, Wallapop y milanuncios



Eso lo arrase yo este fin de semana pasada, me refiero a arrase a lotes grandes que tuvieran, con lo de los americanos vi que pdia pasar esto y estuve comprando bastante, tambien en todocoleccion, aunque si os soy sincero no pude rascar mucho mas de sobre los 2 kg de plata 925.

Luego habian un par de lingotes de 1kg que quise comprar de plata 999 pero no enviaban asi que nada...........

Este fin de semana de haber podido salir de la provincia habria cogido coche y habria tirado a ver a comerciantes de jaen, me dijeron que no tenian nada cuando los llame pero una cosa es llamar y otra cosa es presentarte alli directamente, algo te acaban sacando al final..........

En fin por lo menos algo rasque, ahora solo falta que llegue, las prisas son malas, esto es mejor ir con paciencia pero claro ahora sepa dios si esto va a volver a la ´´normalidad´´


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> SHHHHH !!!...k akí keda juego para rato.
> 
> A las seis salen los mejores pibones : Las camareras...y con ganas de comerse lo k les pongan por delante tras tóa la noche currando mientras el resto estaba de coña.
> 
> Musha Uni y poco After - ande moran las llaves de la metamorfosis noctámbula - habeis mamáo , kabronex !



Difiero un poco de todos vosotros.

las camareras no te solian hacer ni puto caso, mas que nada por que ya salian con algun camarero del sitio y no querian que las vieran con otro.

Pero las que se habian quedado hasta las 6 bailando cuando ya se habian cansado y se iban para casa, esas si eran objetivo real, mientras bailaban habia que dejarlas tranquilas no querian nada mas que pasarlo bien, cuando ya habian terminado era el momento del ataque, en ese momento es donde yo me manejaba y es cuando habia que estar atento.


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> por eso en reddit dicen de no comprar plata y mantener lo de gamestop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, tonto el último. Una vez suelto el miura a ver quién lo para


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

Los Robinhoods se atreven con un mercado mucho más grande, el de la plata. Análisis
“Los bancos y los corredores de bolsa poseen la mayor parte de esa cantidad -unos 610 millones de onzas-, pero no está claro si son cortos netos en el metal o si sus apuestas compensan las grandes tenencias físicas”


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (1 Feb 2021)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Buenas tardes Fluctuat.
> Recientemente hice un pedido a Coininvest y me pasó lo mismo que me explicas.
> En mi caso, en primer lugar me puse en contacto con ellos vía E-mail.
> La chica que me atendió me dijo que era cuestión de tiempo que se les reflejase el pago.
> ...



Gracias por compartir tu experiencia, me dejas un poco más tranquilo.
Les he llamado pero no responden (debían estar en la Mittagspause), así que les he enviado un correo.
Espero que se solucione. Hasta la fecha nunca había tenido problemas con ellos, y que pase esto justamente en este momento de la plata me ha mosqueado.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

*China aims to launch digital yuan by 2022 Winter Olympics*



China aims to launch digital yuan by 2022 Winter Olympics


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, el colateral de las criptos no dejan de ser monedas fiats...
> 
> El token sería una criptomoneda a nivel estatal/banco central, y el colateral, metales preciosos
> 
> Se rumorea que los chinos ya estan en ello



¿No es el bitcoin un oro mejorado?

El oro no necesita colateral


----------



## estupeharto (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Eso tengo entendido yo tambien.
> 
> Mantienen bajo el precio de forma artificial (via cortos papel) mientras que disponen de 1000 millones de onzas en sus vaults... Lo de China nunca lo he leído la verdad. Y el COMEX puede decirte que nanai, que no te entrega el físico y que te da el cash...lo cual rompería la baraja y ya nadie mas invertiria en plata via SLV y derivados... pero a JP Morgan le daría igual, ya que ellos tendrían el físico... ojo que otros Hedge Funds no podrían hacer lo mismo y saldrían escaldados, provando una bola de nieve de imprevesibles consecuencias
> 
> Lo que SI queda claro es que si el dolar deja de ser moneda de referencia, se pondrán las cartas sobre la mesa y seran de oro y plata, via token criptomoneda...



Cambios de baraja para seguir controlando y viviendo del cuento y tener a todos de esclavillos para ellos.
Pero les saldará rana... que la gente ya sabe leer... no es como hace 40 años....


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Una cosa que me planteo, hay minas que no son rentables en los precios en los que estabamos pero si sube a 1 euro gramo por ejemplo si las volverian a abrir y a sacar plata como hijos de puta.

Ya paso la ultima vez que subio la plata abrieron nuevas minas que cuando bajo se volvieron a cerrar.

Podria ser que todo esto sea alguna pantomina para abrir esas minas, sacar plata de alli a paladas y una vez que hayamos pagado esa extraccion volver a bajar la plata igual que hicieron la ultima vez ??

yo creo que tienen mecanismos de sobra como para poder manipular y bajar todo, mirad lo que hicieron con el oro la ultima vez, en una sola noche lo derrumbaron.

No digo que pueda ser, solo que me ha dado por pensar en esto.


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Jaja, tonto el último. Una vez suelto el miura a ver quién lo para



Pues que se aclaren los de reddit


----------



## sebboh (1 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Pues que se aclaren los de reddit
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560973
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560975



esque esos no tienen que ver con los wallstreetbets de lo de gamestop, su postura es clara no ir a por la plata (en teoría porque salvan el culo con esa subida)
r/wallstreetbets



*PAY ATTENTION CONCERNING FAKE NEWS*


Discussion
You might have noticed this weekend that the hedge funds tried to push silver (a great commodity btw) via their shills on the media (expect more this morning on CNBC).
Anyone who puts his money in SLV is literally giving money to Citadel as they are the 4th largest institutional holder (proof).This is just a pure DISTRACTION at this time aimed at diverting attention from GME.
The *FUD (Fear Uncertainty Doubt) campaigns have started*. They're trying to distribute lies to the public to reduce the hype and divert attention around GME.
So stay woke and keep your cool before we leave the solar system and the Milky Way 
(This is not financial advice. I'm not a financial advisor )


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, el colateral de las criptos no dejan de ser monedas fiats...



Cuál es el colateral del oro? Oro. Pues el de Bitcoin, Bitcoin. Pocos entienden eso.


----------



## skifi (1 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Pues que se aclaren los de reddit
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560973
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 560975



Según consulto en Lavetadeoro.com parece que en España ya onzas por debajo de 30€ no se ven...


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Feb 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Según consulto en Lavetadeoro.com parece que en España ya onzas por debajo de 30€ no se ven...



Desabastecimiento en breve. Y entiendo que será una logística compleja el paso de la mina a la tienda.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una cosa que me planteo, hay minas que no son rentables en los precios en los que estabamos pero si sube a 1 euro gramo por ejemplo si las volverian a abrir y a sacar plata como hijos de puta.
> 
> Ya paso la ultima vez que subio la plata abrieron nuevas minas que cuando bajo se volvieron a cerrar.
> 
> ...



Los mineros de MPs son competidores de los poseedores de MPs, no colaboradores.


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

Ya ha subido los dos euros que decía el maestro LIinares, ahora veremos si el tío del mazo tiene fuerza o si sigue to the silver moon


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2021)

superar 30$ son palabras mayores


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Feb 2021)

La de veces que lo ha intentado... no la dejan!


----------



## NicoTesla (1 Feb 2021)

Ya van 5 intentos fallidos de superar $30 desde la apertura de hoy.

En cuanto se acerca, se va para abajo. O la tiran, o hay mucha gente haciendo consolidando beneficios en esa zona.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

Estamos casi a la mitad del partido (de hoy) pero aquí parece que noy sangre, joe


----------



## tristezadeclon (1 Feb 2021)

mi impresión a falta de conocer los detalles del volumen de contratos negociados, posiciones etc... es q esto no va a ir demasiado lejos

en el propio reddit están divididos entre los que quieren hacer el short squeeze a la plata y los que quieren quedarse en gamestop, por si fuera poco de entre los que se decidieron por la plata muchos erraron el tiro y no lo están haciendo solicitando plata física, o sea la mitad de la mitad

los que están haciendo el negocio son los dealers, apmex, jmbullion, coininvest, andorrano etc.... , como siempre, esto lleva siendo así desde la fiebre del oro en el oeste americano, donde los únicos q al final ganaron dinero fueron los q tenían la tienda en la q los mineros compraban las palas etc...

en cuanto los de reddit vean q en el mejor de los días la plata sube un 7% y cuando hay un día malo baja el 3%, estando acostumbrados a ganar el 50% en un día con gamestop, van a ir abandonando poco a poco, máxime cuando vean q las onzas tardan en llegarles semanas y con un sobrespot del copón

pa mi q los de jpmorgan ni siquiera van a hacer nada, han visto a los retards y han dicho "déjalos q esos se ahorcan solos", a los de reddit esto les viene demasiado grande, jpmorgan con sacar el equipo de juveniles les mete cinco antes del descanso

siento ser el aguafiestas, pero es lo q veo, ojalá me equivoque


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Feb 2021)

Está en el 20 minutos saltando al publico general. Todos echando mano a los cajones a por esa pulsera o cubertería olvidada 

Tras los _*ataques alcistas *_de la semana pasada hacia *acciones de GameStop, Blockbuster y otras empresas a la baja*, ahora las baterías de *Reddit se dirigen al precio de la plata*, un metal que tenía mucho tiempo sufriendo una presión bajista y que en las últimas jornadas ha vuelto a subir. Este lunes, su *precio se ha disparado un 10 % *y ronda los 29,7 dólares por onza.


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Feb 2021)

Y también en el cinco días para que las manos grandes estén al tanto también 

El precio de la plata ha subido hasta un el 13% en el mercado de futuros y en torno al 10% en el contado, llegando a rebasar los 30 dólares la onza. El mayor ETF de plata respaldado por existencias físicas, el iShares Silver Trust, recibió 1.000 millones de dólares en entradas de dinero el pasado viernes, cuando empezaron a popularizarse los mensajes que apuntaban al mercado de la planta. Entradas masivas de dinero se han registrado también en productos de inversión similares en Australia o Japón. 


Esto acaba de empezar!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (1 Feb 2021)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Buenas tardes Fluctuat.
> Recientemente hice un pedido a Coininvest y me pasó lo mismo que me explicas.
> En mi caso, en primer lugar me puse en contacto con ellos vía E-mail.
> La chica que me atendió me dijo que era cuestión de tiempo que se les reflejase el pago.
> ...



De nuevo gracias por el comentario.
Para dejar las cosas en su sitio, debo decir que Coininvest ya se ha puesto en contacto conmigo para confirmar el pago y el envío. Parece ser que fue un error, se han disculpado por ello. Nada que decir.
Ahora veremos si la factura llega arrugada o no jejeje


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

No van a dejar que rompa los 30$ ni de coña


----------



## timi (1 Feb 2021)

no es cuestión de llegar a la luna en un día ,,, tela el día que estamos teniendo.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Quizas hoy no y mas viendo la limpieza de bajos de ahora mismo.
> Pero la Paciencia es la madre de la ciencia. Todavia es lunes, el primer dia y el volumen del PAPEL es el que es, ESTRATOSFERICO. En papelitos llevan ya año y medio de produccion por ahora. Y seguimos para Bingo.
> Lo que importa es el otro volumen, el fisico de las tiendas.



Si si, me refiero en el cooortisimo plazo

Lo que pinta bien son mensajes como el del El andorrano, 15/20 retrasos en los pedidos debido a la alta demanda...


----------



## Garrapatez (1 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> por eso en reddit dicen de no comprar plata y mantener lo de gamestop
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo lo que interpretro aquí es que estos de WSB reconocen que el mercado de la plata está manipulado y que va a reventar pero que esa no es la guerra que se está librando, al menos de momento, y que este movimiento está siendo promocionado por otros agentes que no son los de WSB.

Tradución googliana:

_*No intente comprar metales preciosos en la próxima semana *mientras China está celebrando el comienzo de su Año del Buey de Metal. *Espere hasta que haya terminado con GME*, aunque esté planeando mantener GME para siempre._

_*Cualquier otra cosa que no sea GME es una distracción*. Dado que mantendrá GME para siempre, nunca más se le permitirá invertir en otra cosa. Mantener GME es el trabajo de su vida y requiere toda su atención. No hay forma posible de que alguien pueda hablar de otra cosa que no sea GME a menos que quieran que usted venda GME. Incluso cuando es fin de semana y no puedes vender GME de todos modos.

Todo su dinero debe estar en su corretaje, por lo que ni siquiera debe tener dinero disponible para comprar lingotes. Su correduría nunca lo traicionaría.

No piense en el hecho de que los comerciantes de lingotes en línea han congelado su capacidad para comprar plata. Las declaraciones en sus portadas que dicen que tienen que restringir su capacidad de compra debido a condiciones de mercado sin precedentes no se parecen en nada a otras declaraciones que haya visto de alguien recientemente. No pienses en eso.

El dólar estadounidense nunca volverá a perder valor. Biden hará un anuncio mañana de que la reserva federal quemará un montón de dinero para revertir la inflación, puedo sentirlo. Cubrirse contra esto es algo que solo haría si paga un fondo de cobertura. Por eso se llaman hedgies.

No preste atención a los votos negativos masivos y las acusaciones de chelín a todos los que sugieren plata. La clase dominante nunca sembraría un meme sobre la plata como una distracción para dividir a la comunidad de agregar otro paso importante a su plan.

No preste atención a cómo los principales bancos han vendido 200 veces más plata de la que realmente tienen y si se les llama para entregar todos esos recibos en lugar de que la gente siga contenta con solo tener recibos en papel que hipotéticamente podrían intercambiar, entonces ... bueno , como dije, no importa.

*Lo importante es pasar el fin de semana preguntándose qué pasará con GME mientras no haya ninguna acción que pueda emprender. No se concentre en nada en lo que pueda actuar ahora mismo*.

No clasifique los comentarios por nuevos. No desea ver la corriente de conciencia sin filtrar del subreddit, solo apéguese a la clasificación cuidadosamente seleccionada, manipulada por votos y premios de lo que todos pueden estar de acuerdo. Hoy no tenemos ningún hilo pegajoso ordenado por nuevo porque las personas a cargo aquí tienen sus mejores intereses en el corazón y no quieren que se meta en problemas para comprar plata. No son como ese otro tipo que intentó vender a la comunidad, la culpa es suya. Como no se han vendido, no hay forma de que puedan cometer un error o permitir que la comunidad se equivoque. Confía en ellos y sigue ciegamente la dirección general del subreddit en todo momento._

_*Y lo más importante, no olvides que eres muy pequeño. La plata tiene una capitalización de mercado de 1,4 billones de dólares. Los grandes bancos y gobiernos tienen intereses creados en él. No te atrevas a pensar que tus pequeñas billeteras posiblemente podrían inclinar la balanza de algo tan grande que está sucediendo justo frente a ti*. Simplemente tome sus manos y deje de fumar mientras está adelante, y no piense demasiado en hacia dónde lo llevará todo esto. _


----------



## Silver94 (1 Feb 2021)

Es muy fácil pedir que no se compre plata esta semana, pero ya véis la reacción en este mismo foro. Gente que no se ha interesado jamás por la plata, intentando comprar a precios altos mientras se van agotando las existencias de las tiendas. Así que la peña está corriendo a llevarse lo poco que queda. 

Cuando estos quieran empezar a comprar, o no va a quedar nada, o va a estar a 40 euros la moneda (ya anda por ahí en algunas tiendas), o ambas.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (1 Feb 2021)

Ahora a correr... hamijos, deberíais haber hecho los deberes estos años atrás, poquito a poco, este mes compro 20 maples, al poco me compro un tubo de filarmónicas... las prisas son malas consejeras, ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

So looks like the real price for Silver right now is

*$36.74 for Generic Rounds APMEX*
_*
$38 an oz for bars... Ebay (Apmex out)
*_
*$43.82 for Eagles APMEX $46 (Ebay)*


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (1 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Pues ojo que coininvest me está cabreando. Hice un pedido de plata el viernes, antes del subidón que todos preveíamos, transferencia inmediata. Como siempre.
> Ahora me dicen que no han recibido el pago y que si no les llega hoy no podrán mantenerme el precio.
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo comprándoles y es la primera vez que me pasa esto con ellos. A ver cómo lo arreglamos.



Ojo que estoy igual, hice pedido el 29 cuando el spot estaba aún a 20,83, transferencia inmediata, y aunque aparece como pagado aún no hay noticias de que lo hayan enviado.


----------



## Josebs (1 Feb 2021)

Corred insensatos que vuela


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

NicoTesla dijo:


> Ya van 5 intentos fallidos de superar $30 desde la apertura de hoy.
> 
> En cuanto se acerca, se va para abajo. O la tiran, o hay mucha gente haciendo consolidando beneficios en esa zona.



Hasta que no analicen el volumen completamente no se sabrá. Yo lo que veo es que que con 4 contratos de mierda la bajan. Yo creo que los fondos se han ido cubriendo sin lanzar el precio porque no les interesa. A mi, a falta de lo que pase en las próximas horas y días, el movimiento me está defraudando un poco. Ojo que no deja de ser un subidón en un día pero me da, es una suposición nada más, que se lo han puesto a huevo a los cortos para salir, con daños, pero vivos y coleando.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien sabe mas sobre esto?

Las normas de Basilea III


_Basel 3 rules taking effect June 28th for Gold *are pushing banks into the PM markets for physical.*_



Silver has 500 claims to each physical available.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Feb 2021)

Los bullion dealers parece que no se creen el retroceso, porque ninguno ha bajado precio ni un ápice


----------



## Eyman (1 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> También alguna página alemana y numis española lo han hecho.
> Cuando hay estos movimientos de un día para otro, algunos te salen con estas excusas.
> Yo con los belgas no he tenido problema, pero con los que me la han hecho, borrados para siempre.
> Sobre el tema legal, allá cada uno, a mí no me vale la pena entrar en complicaciones. Doy por perdida la ocasión, gajes del oficio.




Yo estaba intranquilo no fuera que los belgas no me aceptasen la compra de ayer, (además creo que hice la transacción tan rápido que fue antes que me enviaran por mail un código de la operación o algo así).

Con la mala fama que tienen... pero hoy me han dicho que tengo el "payment successfully processed", así que de momento y a la espera de que me lleguen las monedas, ningún problema y todo correcto.

Sólo les había comprado una vez antes, y tampoco me dieron problema.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (1 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Ojo que estoy igual, hice pedido el 29 cuando el spot estaba aún a 20,83, transferencia inmediata, y aunque aparece como pagado aún no hay noticias de que lo hayan enviado.



Si aparece como pagado no te preocupes (a mí me salía "no pagado", de ahí mi mosqueo).
Me da que han tenido una avalancha de pedidos y están desbordados.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (1 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Si aparece como pagado no te preocupes (a mí me salía "no pagado", de ahí mi mosqueo).
> Me da que han tenido una avalancha de pedudis y están desbordados.



Miento, fue el día 28, ellos hablan de 4 días hábiles y te envían un link con el seguimiento del pedido. 29 y 1, van dos días y sin noticias. Normalmente no le daría importancia pero creo que estamos todos un poco nerviosos con este asunto, no vaya a ser que nos hagan la 13-14 y nos quedemos con cara de tontos.


----------



## Silver94 (1 Feb 2021)

Bueno, la están conteniendo, pero por mucho que lo intentan, anda un euro más cara que el cierre del viernes. Yo prefiero ver que sube poco a poco.


----------



## Muttley (1 Feb 2021)

La clave son los 30....bueno, los 29,92$ de cierre semanal.


----------



## Dadaria (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe mas sobre esto?
> 
> Las normas de Basilea III
> 
> ...





Dadaria dijo:


> Ya veremos, porque Basilea III se acordó implementarlo entre 2013 y 2015 allá por 2010 y de momento llevamos ya varios retrasos (de momento se iniciaría a partir del 1 de enero de 2022, y se implementaría en un plazo de 5 años). Hasta que no se haya materializado no me esperaría nada.
> 
> 
> 
> El oro pasa a considerarse activo Tier 1 por lo que cualquier banco tendrá que tener un mínimo de oro físico entre sus activos (creo recordar).


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> mi impresión a falta de conocer los detalles del volumen de contratos negociados, posiciones etc... es q esto no va a ir demasiado lejos
> 
> en el propio reddit están divididos entre los que quieren hacer el short squeeze a la plata y los que quieren quedarse en gamestop, por si fuera poco de entre los que se decidieron por la plata muchos erraron el tiro y no lo están haciendo solicitando plata física, o sea la mitad de la mitad
> 
> ...



Ya ya, estoy contigo, pero los fundamentales siguen estan ahí, son los mismos que hace tres semanas antes que los niños se pusieran a jugar a cosas de mayores. 
La plata (y el oro por supuesto) siguen su curso, en su tendencia primaria alcista, y toda ayuda siempre es bien recibida, me consta que algunos de los que han comprado y estan intentando comprar plata fisica no sabian ni que existia.


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe mas sobre esto?
> 
> Las normas de Basilea III
> 
> ...



A ver si no la cago, que esto viene de largo y mi memoria es finita.

Básicamente lo que hace Basilea III (lo que nos interesa) es elevar el nivel mínimo que tienen que tener la banca en activos de Tier 1. No recuerdo si un 5% más o menos de requisito mínimo.

Tierl 1 lo tienen el efectivo y los bonos soberanos AAA. El oro estaba calificado como Tier 3 pero lo pasan a Tier 1, equiparándolo a Bonos AAA y efectivo. Hasta ahora muchos bancos tenían sus activos respaldados por bonos corporativos, hipotecas etc etc y el oro que tuvieran sólo contaba la mitad por ser Tier 3. Pero a partir de elevarlo a Tier 1, se supone, digo que se supone, que va a ser muy conveniente que los bancos tengan activos en oro real, oro físico.

Y si la he cagado con la explicación, lo siento y que alguno lo explique mejor.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> La clave son los 30....bueno, los 29,92$ de cierre semanal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 561063



Exacto... El semanal es el que importa


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver si no la cago, que esto viene de largo y mi memoria es finita.
> 
> Básicamente lo que hace Basilea III (lo que nos interesa) es elevar el nivel mínimo que tienen que tener la banca en activos de Tier 1. No recuerdo si un 5% más o menos de requisito mínimo.
> 
> ...



Esta perfecto!


----------



## sebboh (1 Feb 2021)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Yo lo que interpretro aquí es que estos de WSB reconocen que el mercado de la plata está manipulado y que va a reventar pero que esa no es la guerra que se está librando, al menos de momento, y que este movimiento está siendo promocionado por otros agentes que no son los de WSB.
> 
> Tradución googliana:
> 
> ...



Por eso mismo.En los otros hilos de WSB ya marcan quien esta mas interesado en que la gente vaya a la guerra de la plata y quien se esta beneficiando de su subida




https://preview.redd.it/g4yoioifgve...p4&s=9a11a0095935e9bc4f1354068bb2595f7cd3594a


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Hasta que no analicen el volumen completamente no se sabrá. Yo lo que veo es que que con 4 contratos de mierda la bajan. Yo creo que los fondos se han ido cubriendo sin lanzar el precio porque no les interesa. A mi, a falta de lo que pase en las próximas horas y días, el movimiento me está defraudando un poco. Ojo que no deja de ser un subidón en un día pero me da, es una suposición nada más, que se lo han puesto a huevo a los cortos para salir, con daños, pero vivos y coleando.



Creo que no se ha salido ningun corto practicamente, de hecho creo que estan acompañando el viaje, el 30 es duro pero lo que hay arribaen el 50 eso piedra, ahí es donde arrasarán a cortos....


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Esta perfecto!



Y completo.......
Con la maquinita imprimiendo como si no hubiera un mañana, el valor del dólar y el euro en cuestión. Y los triple A que son contaditos con los dedos de la mano: Rating: Calificación de la deuda de los países 2021


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Creo que no se ha salido ningun corto practicamente, de hecho creo que estan acompañando el viaje, el 30 es duro pero lo que hay arribaen el 50 eso piedra, ahí es donde arrasarán a cortos....



Yo he mirado muy por encima y es que no veo mucha presión, mucho volumen. Supongo que si de verdad intentan apretar tendrán que redoblar esfuerzos o escalonarlos, que me parece más inteligente, porque si no sacarán el mazo.

A ver si acabo la última declaración que me queda y miro más en detalle.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso es lo que siempre hemos comentado y dado por bueno, que el tungsteno suena "tok" (yo por lo menos no lo he comprobado personalmente)
> Pero el compañero @*Fukuoka San *ha comentado esa información, estaría bien ampliarla.
> 
> @*paraisofiscal *Yo tengo este *medidor de ultrasonidos* y con las monedas no daba la velocidad esperada. ¿A ti te marca ok?



Me responde lo siguiente.

Los estándares para estas monedas son publicados por South African Mint y están disponibles públicamente, por lo que puede comparar la moneda que está pensando comprar con estos estándares. Además, debe tener en cuenta que el oro tiene algunas características especiales que lo hacen único. Específicamente, tiene una densidad muy alta, más alta que los otros metales fácilmente disponibles. Si alguien decide crear un Krugerrand falso hecho de uno de estos otros metales menores, el diferencial de peso realmente debería ser completamente notorio si sabe qué es lo que debería estar buscando. Y debe tener en cuenta que los metales que son tan densos como el oro son muy difíciles de adquirir, tienen un precio muy elevado o son bastante frágiles. Todo esto está en tu ventaja cuando intentas detectar una falsificación.

En términos de características físicas, esto es lo que debe estar buscando: un Krugerrand de 1 onza tiene un peso de 33 . 930 g, un diámetro de 32. 77 mm, un grosor de 2. 84 m, y 160 estrías alrededor del borde. Un Krugerrand de media onza tiene un peso de 16. 965 g, un diámetro de 27. 07 mm, un espesor de 2. 215 mm, y 185 serraciones. Un Krugerrand de un cuarto de onza tiene un peso de 8. 482 g, un diámetro de 22. 06 mm, un grosor de 1. 888 mm y 150 serraciones. Y finalmente, una Krugerrand de 1 / 10 onza lleva un peso de 3. 393 g, un diámetro de 16. 55 mm, un espesor de 1. 35 mm, y 115 serraciones.

Para llevar a cabo estas pruebas, querrá una regla de grano fino que tenga marcas milimétricas más una balanza precisa que pueda pesar en gramos. Como sustituto, también hay un dispositivo muy útil conocido como Fisch Tester que puede probar todas estas cosas por usted. Viene con un receso en forma de moneda que se usa para verificar la forma, una ranura para verificar el grosor y el diámetro de una moneda, y un punto de apoyo para verificar peso de la moneda. El Fisch Tester le ahorrará tiempo y esfuerzo y puede hacer que sea mucho más fácil detectar un falso. Al mismo tiempo, debe tener cuidado al comprar un Fisch Tester en eBay porque, en un tono de ironía, ha habido algunos informes de imitación de Fisch Testers que se ofrecen allí. Para estar seguro, es posible que desee comprar directamente de Fisch.

Armado con este nuevo conocimiento, ahora debería tener la capacidad de detectar un Krugerrand falso por su cuenta.

The Fisch. Detect fake gold & silver coins. Easy to use and understand.

https://m.youtube.com/user/TheFischWorks

Puede que sea más barato una balanza y un calibre de precisión + el método del sonido, tal y como indicaban los foreros, aunque el saber no ocupa lugar.


----------



## Gusman (1 Feb 2021)

Y como se sabe que no hay stock en tiendas? 
Quiza simplemente han retirado su bullion de la venta a la espera de ver acontecimientos...


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Y como se sabe que no hay stock en tiendas?
> Quiza simplemente han retirado su bullion de la venta a la espera de ver acontecimientos...



No lo dudes, aunque si ha sido una salvajada las ventas, y no remiten los pedidos nada de nada, ni arriba de 34/35


----------



## Somedus (1 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno ya le he hecho la transferencia a la Michaela, total, 100 euros arriba o abajo me quedo igual....he tardado un rato, los vecinos dando por culo en la garita de la urbanización y yo haciendo mis inversiones pasando de ellos con el movil :: al final he dejado la philarmonica y he pillado una lunar 3 en su lugar, y me he quedado con esa, con la Liberty eagle, la de Noé de Armenia y la kangaroo.
> 
> No sé si han sido buenas compras, me he guiado por el dibujito :: aunque me estoy fijando que la de Armenia es fea de cojones, no la tenía que haber pillado.
> 
> ...



Aquí es bueno lo de "para gustos colores". A mí el Arca de Noé me encanta.
Saludos.


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

Una duda, si ahora las monedas están practicamente agotadas y subiendo por las nubes, sería una opción comprar otras cosas hechas de plata tipo joyas, cuberterías, figuras...?
Tal vez el precio no este tan burbujeado o es una idea loca?


----------



## MarioBroh (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Una duda, si ahora las monedas están practicamente agotadas y subiendo por las nubes, sería una opción comprar otras cosas hechas de plata tipo joyas, cuberterías, figuras...?
> Tal vez el precio no este tan burbujeado o es una idea loca?



Si lo compras al peso sí, pero primero tienes que conseguir eso y luego a ver cómo calculas la cantidad de plata real de la pieza.


----------



## Gusman (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Una duda, si ahora las monedas están practicamente agotadas y subiendo por las nubes, sería una opción comprar otras cosas hechas de plata tipo joyas, cuberterías, figuras...?
> Tal vez el precio no este tan burbujeado o es una idea loca?



Si sabes lo que compras?
Te lo pagaran bajo spot


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Es muy fácil pedir que no se compre plata esta semana, pero ya véis la reacción en este mismo foro. Gente que no se ha interesado jamás por la plata, intentando comprar a precios altos mientras se van agotando las existencias de las tiendas. Así que la peña está corriendo a llevarse lo poco que queda.
> 
> Cuando estos quieran empezar a comprar, o no va a quedar nada, o va a estar a 40 euros la moneda (ya anda por ahí en algunas tiendas), o ambas.




Esto ya paso la ultima vez cuando se puso a 1,20 creo que fue.

Luego cuando la crisis paso un poco pero muchos seguian parados vi a mucha gente vender de golpe 5 o 6 lingotes de 1kg a precio de spot, sobre los 500 o 550 euros kg, cuando les preguntabas que por que vendian y que por que habian comprado te decian que estaban asustados de corralito, de que el dinero no valiera nada y habian metido sus ahorrillos en plata, en ese momento ya veian que el peligro habia pasado y les hacia falta dinero asi que perdian dinero vendiendo su plata pero les hacia falta.

Podria pasar ahora lo mismo si en un año y pico todo mejora.

La ultima vez si no recuerdo mal tuvo un pico de un par de meses en torno al 1,20 euros el gramo, luego bajo a 1 euro gramo y estuvo sobre un año en esos precios de 900 y 1000 el kg, luego bajo ya para abajo, no digo que pase pero podria volver a repetirse.


----------



## Snowball (1 Feb 2021)

_Over the weekend, Tyler Wall, the CEO of SD Bullion wrote the following (emphasis ours): 
_


> _In the 24 hours proceeding Friday market close, SD Bullion* sold nearly 10x the number of silver ounces that we normally would sell in an entire weekend* leading to Sunday market open.
> In a normal market, we *normally can find at least one supplier/source willing to sell some ounces* over the weekend if we exceed our long position (the number of ounces we predict we will sell over the weekend).
> However, *everyone we talk to is afraid of a gap up at Sunday night market open.*
> This is about ready to get really interesting as there was very *little inventory left from suppliers/mints going into Friday close.*
> ...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Y como se sabe que no hay stock en tiendas?
> Quiza simplemente han retirado su bullion de la venta a la espera de ver acontecimientos...



Yo creo que es lo que han hecho.

Ayer hable con uno de jaen y me dijo que no tenia nada, hoy me ha confesado que tiene mas de 30 kg pero que ayer veia a todo el mundo pidiendo y penso que algo pasaba, ni sabia lo que era, por eso ayer dijo que no tenia nada, este ha sido a minima escala, habran otros que tengan mas capacidad y puedan incluso sacar mas beneficio.

Ademas es lo que paso en la pandemia ponian que no tenian stock, las narices a los pocos dias ya volvian a tener pero multiplicado por dos.


----------



## casaire (1 Feb 2021)

Quería comentar una cosa....he comprado esta mañana a un conocido 2 lingotes de 1 kilo de plata a 750 euros cada uno y 20 mapple leaf a 25 euros cada una.....Ayer compré unas 28 monedas de 50 Francos Hercule a 17,80 euros pieza........Que opinaís?.

Son 2525 euros de una tirada...Pensaís que es una buena compra?.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Una duda, si ahora las monedas están practicamente agotadas y subiendo por las nubes, sería una opción comprar otras cosas hechas de plata tipo joyas, cuberterías, figuras...?
> Tal vez el precio no este tan burbujeado o es una idea loca?



Esto lo he hecho yo.

Para el que te diga que es una tonteria no es una tonteria, si subiera muchisimo se manda a refinar y por 3 cm gramo te lo refinan con tu factura incluida, a los 3 centimos gramo has de sumar iva.


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto lo he hecho yo.
> 
> Para el que te diga que es una tonteria no es una tonteria, si subiera muchisimo se manda a refinar y por 3 cm gramo te lo refinan con tu factura incluida, a los 3 centimos gramo has de sumar iva.



Y de las monedas de 100 ptas de plata x diez euros x ej, sería una buena compra?


----------



## Josebs (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y de las monedas de 100 ptas de plata x diez euros x ej, sería una buena compra?



A ese precio ya no las pillas..


----------



## Josebs (1 Feb 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Quería comentar una cosa....he comprado esta mañana a un conocido 2 lingotes de 1 kilo de plata a 750 euros cada uno y 20 mapple leaf a 25 euros cada una.....Ayer compré unas 28 monedas de 50 Francos Hercule a 17,80 euros pieza........Que opinaís?.
> 
> Son 2525 euros de una tirada...Pensaís que es una buena compra?.



Buena compra. 
Buy and Hold, Buy and Hold


----------



## Gusman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto lo he hecho yo.
> 
> Para el que te diga que es una tonteria no es una tonteria, si subiera muchisimo se manda a refinar y por 3 cm gramo te lo refinan con tu factura incluida, a los 3 centimos gramo has de sumar iva.



Y eso donde lo hacen y a ese precio?


----------



## casaire (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto lo he hecho yo.
> 
> Para el que te diga que es una tonteria no es una tonteria, si subiera muchisimo se manda a refinar y por 3 cm gramo te lo refinan con tu factura incluida, a los 3 centimos gramo has de sumar iva.



Buenas..Me podrías decir algún sitio por València donde refinen la plata de joyería, candelabros , etc......estoy interesado. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Si 281000 contratos te parecen pocos ...... eso son CASI 2 años de PLATA FISICA ANUAL en unas horas de plata PAPEL.
> Lo pondre de otra forma, son 1.405 MILLONES DE ONZAS o 43701 TONELADAS DE PLATA.
> 
> PD: Si hacen esto en el nivel de los 30$, como dice Piel de Luna que tendran que meterle a la muralla China de los 50$ para pararla? 5 años de fisico en 1 dia? 10 años de plata fisica en un dia? Total ya .....



Que si, que son muchas onzas, muchísimas. Pero coño, que después de los 4 días que llevamos, NO ES LA HOSTIA.

Sin ir más lejos el 8 de Enero se negociaron 190k. Si nos vamos a Agosto, el día del máximo, el 7 de Agosto, se negociaron 285k, y el famoso 11 de Agosto, no olvidemos que hostiaron la plata un 11%, se negociaron 355,000 contratos.

Cuando he puesto el comentario me llamaba poderosamente la atención la facilidad con la que la bajaban. Claro que si en esos mismos momentos miramos los futuros del DX subían con tranquilidad. A mi me da que la película esta se va a librar en muchos más terrenos de juego que en la propia plata. Ya veremos los efectos de drenar de físico el mercado y ya veremos si se solicitan entregas qué es lo que pasa. Pero vamos, que hoy nos hemos pasado medio día con correlación inversa preciosa de verdad.


----------



## Piel de Luna (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Una duda, si ahora las monedas están practicamente agotadas y subiendo por las nubes, sería una opción comprar otras cosas hechas de plata tipo joyas, cuberterías, figuras...?
> Tal vez el precio no este tan burbujeado o es una idea loca?



Las joyas no te valen, siempre se venden con un fuerte premium al spot del metal, en las cuberterias, bandejas, candelabros, tazas y demas es posible que puedas rascar cerca del spot y es ley 925 que esta bastante bien.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Que si, que son muchas onzas, muchísimas. Pero coño, que después de los 4 días que llevamos, NO ES LA HOSTIA.
> 
> Sin ir más lejos el 8 de Enero se negociaron 190k. Si nos vamos a Agosto, el día del máximo, el 7 de Agosto, se negociaron 285k, y el famoso 11 de Agosto, no olvidemos que hostiaron la plata un 11%, se negociaron 355,000 contratos.
> 
> ...



¿Y cuándo se puede saber si se solicitan esas entregas?
Supongo que es un constante diario, pero de vuestros análisis y conocimiento, ¿se puede ver si hay alguna franja de fechas en la que se espere que se tengan que tomar esas decisiones o es complicado saber las fechas de la verdad?

Sería interesante. Ojalá reviente el mercado papel algún día, aunque creo que tienen el puto poder y millones para seguir con la corrupción y abuso.


----------



## Visrul (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola voy a contestarte a tu pregunta, veras Internet es muy reciente en el tiempo, pero hace 50-60 o 70 años no se podia comprar lo que se realiza hoy con un clip, como he dicho muchas veces soy un metalero convencido, que entonces compraba lo que veia en mi entorno, y podia en aquellos años lejanos, tanto la plata como el oro, tenian precios irrisorios, con relacion al precio que tienen ahora. La plata estaba muy barata, casi regalada, podias regalar cualquier colgante, pulsera o figuras que no te costaba mucho, al igual que oro, pero este algo mas caro, podias comprar una cadena de 35 o 40 grs por unas 30.000 pesetas.
> No me gusta presumir y alardear de lo que tengo porque cada uno tiene lo que puede, pero tengo infinidad de collares y pulseras de plata y oro, asi como varias colecciones de monedas de plata y oro, que de los antiguos foreros pueden confirmad de lo que digo, porque a veces he subido fotos de las mismas.
> Con relacion a las figuras te voy a subir algunas de ellas, tengo muchas pero con algun detalle es suficiente, son figuras macizas de tema taurino, un olivo, daga arabe con adornos de plata envejecida y otros, asi como colgantes con monturas de plata y monedas con facial de varios paises por ponerte un ejemplo



El resto de metaleros damos fe de que las colecciones de Asqueado son, en dos palabras "Im prezionantes".


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Feb 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Quería comentar una cosa....he comprado esta mañana a un conocido 2 lingotes de 1 kilo de plata a 750 euros cada uno y 20 mapple leaf a 25 euros cada una.....Ayer compré unas 28 monedas de 50 Francos Hercule a 17,80 euros pieza........Que opinaís?.
> 
> Son 2525 euros de una tirada...Pensaís que es una buena compra?.



EMHO está bien, estamos ahora mismo en máximos, pero es lo que hay; a todos nos hubiera gustado comprar toda la plata del mundo cuando estaba a 300 y cuaduplicar o triplicar, pero no es posible. Yo la tengo comprada a 400, a 500 y hasta a 800.

Nunca es tarde para subirse al carro. Está ahí como reserva de valor, y si pega un petardazo igual sacamos unas perrillas, pero hay que ser consciente de que tampoco vamos a salir de pobres los que metemos unos pocos miles.


----------



## lvdo (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola voy a contestarte a tu pregunta, veras Internet es muy reciente en el tiempo, pero hace 50-60 o 70 años no se podia comprar lo que se realiza hoy con un clip, como he dicho muchas veces soy un metalero convencido, que entonces compraba lo que veia en mi entorno, y podia en aquellos años lejanos, tanto la plata como el oro, tenian precios irrisorios, con relacion al precio que tienen ahora. La plata estaba muy barata, casi regalada, podias regalar cualquier colgante, pulsera o figuras que no te costaba mucho, al igual que oro, pero este algo mas caro, podias comprar una cadena de 35 o 40 grs por unas 30.000 pesetas.
> No me gusta presumir y alardear de lo que tengo porque cada uno tiene lo que puede, pero tengo infinidad de collares y pulseras de plata y oro, asi como varias colecciones de monedas de plata y oro, que de los antiguos foreros pueden confirmad de lo que digo, porque a veces he subido fotos de las mismas.
> Con relacion a las figuras te voy a subir algunas de ellas, tengo muchas pero con algun detalle es suficiente, son figuras macizas de tema taurino, un olivo, daga arabe con adornos de plata envejecida y otros, asi como colgantes con monturas de plata y monedas con facial de varios paises por ponerte un ejemplo
> 
> ...



Tu casa parece un museo, preciosas las figuras y la daga


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola voy a contestarte a tu pregunta, veras Internet es muy reciente en el tiempo, pero hace 50-60 o 70 años no se podia comprar lo que se realiza hoy con un clip, como he dicho muchas veces soy un metalero convencido, que entonces compraba lo que veia en mi entorno, y podia en aquellos años lejanos, tanto la plata como el oro, tenian precios irrisorios, con relacion al precio que tienen ahora. La plata estaba muy barata, casi regalada, podias regalar cualquier colgante, pulsera o figuras que no te costaba mucho, al igual que oro, pero este algo mas caro, podias comprar una cadena de 35 o 40 grs por unas 30.000 pesetas.
> No me gusta presumir y alardear de lo que tengo porque cada uno tiene lo que puede, pero tengo infinidad de collares y pulseras de plata y oro, asi como varias colecciones de monedas de plata y oro, que de los antiguos foreros pueden confirmad de lo que digo, porque a veces he subido fotos de las mismas.
> Con relacion a las figuras te voy a subir algunas de ellas, tengo muchas pero con algun detalle es suficiente, son figuras macizas de tema taurino, un olivo, daga arabe con adornos de plata envejecida y otros, asi como colgantes con monturas de plata y monedas con facial de varios paises por ponerte un ejemplo
> 
> ...



Impresionante asqueado, que belleza, gracias.


----------



## casaire (1 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Depende de para qué.
> 
> Si es para revender, tú deberías saber en qué ventanas te mueves, qué margen es aceptable para ti.
> A esos precios estarías contando con que va a haber una revalorización segura en el muy corto plazo.
> ...



Pues sí..Yo ya tengo bastante metal comprado..Sobre todo oro . Monedas de 50 pesos y 100 coronas a la par que soberanos y Alfonsinas sobre todo..Algún lingote de 50 gramos y 1 onza , varios de 10 gramos... ..Joyas también en 18K solo , paso de 14K o 10K. Pues eso..Por cierto la mejor moneda de oro que existe es la de 50 pesos México de 37,5 gramos de oro puro....La plata 999. la vendí como dije antes a 26 euros la onza y solo me quedé con monedas de Duro de AlfonsoXII, monedas de 5 francos francesas, belgas e italianas ,algunas coronas inglesas de plata .925, thalers de Maria Theresa y de 50 francos Hercule....Medallas y platería en joyas, candelabros , etc...pero plata 999. no tenía por eso y me he decidido a comprar los lingotes y las Mapple.

Por eso te digo que tampoco me interesa que el ratio no baje a 1/30 tampoco..Me interesa que suban los 2.

El único valor que persiste es la plata y el oro ......Si viene el guano pues a vender y si no pues a acumular.....Hace 100 años con una onza de oro te podías comprar un gran traje de boda por ejemplo...Ahora con una onza también....Pero el traje ya no vale 10 duros si no 1600 euros. Eso es dinero.

Y también te desmarcas del sistema.
.


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

Lo hemos comprobado en nuestras carnes:
Physical Premium To Paper Hits Record As Silver Market Tears In Two | ZeroHedge


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola voy a contestarte a tu pregunta, veras Internet es muy reciente en el tiempo, pero hace 50-60 o 70 años no se podia comprar lo que se realiza hoy con un clip, como he dicho muchas veces soy un metalero convencido, que entonces compraba lo que veia en mi entorno, y podia en aquellos años lejanos, tanto la plata como el oro, tenian precios irrisorios, con relacion al precio que tienen ahora. La plata estaba muy barata, casi regalada, podias regalar cualquier colgante, pulsera o figuras que no te costaba mucho, al igual que oro, pero este algo mas caro, podias comprar una cadena de 35 o 40 grs por unas 30.000 pesetas.
> No me gusta presumir y alardear de lo que tengo porque cada uno tiene lo que puede, pero tengo infinidad de collares y pulseras de plata y oro, asi como varias colecciones de monedas de plata y oro, que de los antiguos foreros pueden confirmad de lo que digo, porque a veces he subido fotos de las mismas.
> Con relacion a las figuras te voy a subir algunas de ellas, tengo muchas pero con algun detalle es suficiente, son figuras macizas de tema taurino, un olivo, daga arabe con adornos de plata envejecida y otros, asi como colgantes con monturas de plata y monedas con facial de varios paises por ponerte un ejemplo
> 
> ...



Me han encantado las figuras de los lances taurinos. Una pasada. Gracias por compartir


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Feb 2021)

.
[/QUOTE]


casaire dijo:


> Quería comentar una cosa....he comprado esta mañana a un conocido 2 lingotes de 1 kilo de plata a 750 euros cada uno y 20 mapple leaf a 25 euros cada una.....Ayer compré unas 28 monedas de 50 Francos Hercule a 17,80 euros pieza........Que opinaís?.
> 
> Son 2525 euros de una tirada...Pensaís que es una buena compra?.




Mira que precios tienen en las tiendas y compara... has hecho una compra cojonuda


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 Feb 2021)

He recibido un mail de mi tienda de confianza en Amsterdam que avisa de que la web sólo venderá en horario de oficina. Creo que es interesante y os comparto el texto.

La semana pasada, los inversores a través de Reddit ya provocaron un aumento significativo en los precios de los metales preciosos. El fin de semana pasado esto resultó en un gran aumento de nuevos clientes en The Silver Mountain. Esta mañana, esto provocó que el precio de la plata abriera casi un 6% por encima del cierre del viernes. Nunca antes habíamos visto esta volatilidad en el mercado. Debido a la alta volatilidad y la incertidumbre del mercado, las primas en todo el mundo han aumentado considerablemente. Debido a la alta demanda en poco tiempo, necesitamos más tiempo para enviar su pedido. Se espera que le lleve una semana más enviar su pedido. 
Por este motivo, a partir de hoy solo es posible realizar un pedido dentro del horario de oficina.


----------



## casaire (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues si, algunas las tengo enmarcadas, y no me gusta subir muchas fotos por lo peligroso que puede ser, pero bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una pasada..Enhorabuena. Tú debe ser como yo....."If you don´t hold it , you dont own it". Vamos que si no lo tienes en mano no eres su dueño. A mi eso de meterlo en la caja fuerte de un banco y que de repente te encuentres la persiana cerrada un día después del Mad Max como que no , eh?.


----------



## FranMen (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues si, algunas las tengo enmarcadas, y no me gusta subir muchas fotos por lo peligroso que puede ser, pero bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Su casa tiene que ser un museo pero le recomiendo que lo reserve para sus nietos


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola voy a contestarte a tu pregunta, veras Internet es muy reciente en el tiempo, pero hace 50-60 o 70 años no se podia comprar lo que se realiza hoy con un clip, como he dicho muchas veces soy un metalero convencido, que entonces compraba lo que veia en mi entorno, y podia en aquellos años lejanos, tanto la plata como el oro, tenian precios irrisorios, con relacion al precio que tienen ahora. La plata estaba muy barata, casi regalada, podias regalar cualquier colgante, pulsera o figuras que no te costaba mucho, al igual que oro, pero este algo mas caro, podias comprar una cadena de 35 o 40 grs por unas 30.000 pesetas.
> No me gusta presumir y alardear de lo que tengo porque cada uno tiene lo que puede, pero tengo infinidad de collares y pulseras de plata y oro, asi como varias colecciones de monedas de plata y oro, que de los antiguos foreros pueden confirmad de lo que digo, porque a veces he subido fotos de las mismas.
> Con relacion a las figuras te voy a subir algunas de ellas, tengo muchas pero con algun detalle es suficiente, son figuras macizas de tema taurino, un olivo, daga arabe con adornos de plata envejecida y otros, asi como colgantes con monturas de plata y monedas con facial de varios paises por ponerte un ejemplo
> 
> ...



Que bonito! 
Yo que me estoy iniciando lo que mas miedo me da es que me metan gato x liebre


----------



## asqueado (1 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Preciosas.
> En oro, serían impresionantes.
> Sólo al alcance de la imaginación




Efectivamente, toda mi vida he sido como una hormiguita para ir acumulando lo que podia.
Tengo algunos nietos que cuando venian a verme, ya hace tiempo que los veo desde la puerta desgraciadamente o por el movil, pues siempre he intentado introducirlos en este tema, comence a comprarle medallas de cobre, tengo una coleccion de ellas tremenda y preciosas, le fueron gustando y cada vez que venian ya no me pedian jugar con las mismas si no que le compraran de plata y asi he podido meterle el gusanillo en esto de los MPs,


----------



## asqueado (1 Feb 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Una pasada..Enhorabuena. Tú debe ser como yo....."If you don´t hold it , you dont own it". Vamos que si no lo tienes en mano no eres su dueño. A mi eso de meterlo en la caja fuerte de un banco y que de repente te encuentres la persiana cerrada un día después del Mad Max como que no , eh?.




Gracias. Es que los metales preciosos es para tenerlos consigo, nada de papelitos y tonterias, que puedas verlos, tocarlos tu y enseñarlos a tus hijos y nietos, en las monedas esta la historia de los paises, hay un refran que dicen mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando y es muy verdadero


----------



## Lanx (1 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> Si si, me refiero en el cooortisimo plazo
> 
> Lo que pinta bien son mensajes como el del El andorrano, 15/20 retrasos en los pedidos debido a la alta demanda...



Ese mensaje lleva saliendo ya unas semanas. De hecho, mi pedido llegó en dos días, y me extrañó bastante que llegara tan rápido.


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

Hablando de monedas de plata de 5 y cien pesetas y comprando en mano, hay alguna garantía o alguna prueba que pueda ofrecerme el comprador para saber que no me las vende falsas?
Respecto a las de 5 ptas cuanto se podría ofrecer por moneda ahora y antes de la locura de estos días?


----------



## L'omertá (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Efectivamente, toda mi vida he sido como una hormiguita para ir acumulando lo que podia.
> Tengo algunos nietos que cuando venian a verme, ya hace tiempo que los veo desde la puerta desgraciadamente o por el movil, pues siempre he intentado introducirlos en este tema, comence a comprarle medallas de cobre, tengo una coleccion de ellas tremenda y preciosas, le fueron gustando y cada vez que venian ya no me pedian jugar con las mismas si no que le compraran de plata y asi he podido meterle el gusanillo en esto de los MPs,



Mis más sinceros respetos, Señor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Y eso donde lo hacen y a ese precio?



No te mereces que te lo diga que andas insultando por el hilo del XRP pero bueno no soy rencoroso aqui lo hacen a ese precio con factura Recuperaciones y Afinajes Avenir, S.L. 

Hay mas sitios pero que yo sepa este es el mas barato y hacen tu factura para poder tenerla por si acaso.


----------



## Tichy (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Hablando de monedas de plata de 5 y cien pesetas y comprando en mano, hay alguna garantía o alguna prueba que pueda ofrecerme el comprador para saber que no me las vende falsas?



Darle la palabrita del niño Jesús. El vendedor, se entiende. 
¿No le parece que ya le han (hemos) dado más que suficiente información? ¿De verdad es necesario seguir preguntando cosas así? 
Si lo pregunta en serio, ya le vale. 
Si nos está troleando, enhorabuena por el éxito.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Buenas..Me podrías decir algún sitio por València donde refinen la plata de joyería, candelabros , etc......estoy interesado. Gracias de antemano.



LLama a estos Recuperaciones y Afinajes Avenir, S.L. 

Les preguntas precios te diran que 3 centimos por gramo de plata pura que salga, te mandan un mensajero a casa, recogen tu paquete y luego te lo mandan ya hecho granalla.

Yo mande un paqueton hace muy poco tiempo, saque unos 8 kg de plata fina en granalla, no me acuerdo de cuanto me costo pero creo que menos de 300 euros ya con el envio y el iva, sobre ese precio fue, quizas incluso menos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Me responde lo siguiente.
> 
> Los estándares para estas monedas son publicados por South African Mint y están disponibles públicamente, por lo que puede comparar la moneda que está pensando comprar con estos estándares. Además, debe tener en cuenta que el oro tiene algunas características especiales que lo hacen único. Específicamente, tiene una densidad muy alta, más alta que los otros metales fácilmente disponibles. Si alguien decide crear un Krugerrand falso hecho de uno de estos otros metales menores, el diferencial de peso realmente debería ser completamente notorio si sabe qué es lo que debería estar buscando. Y debe tener en cuenta que los metales que son tan densos como el oro son muy difíciles de adquirir, tienen un precio muy elevado o son bastante frágiles. Todo esto está en tu ventaja cuando intentas detectar una falsificación.
> 
> ...




Las krugger pueden varias bastantes. Sobre todo las ediciones antiguas.

Por ejemplo esta de 1977 estaría en rangos desde un espesor de 2,74 a 2,97, que es bastante:

Information on 1977 Proof Krugerrand

El tema del grosor siempre es lo más peliagudo en las mediciones.


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Darle la palabrita del niño Jesús. El vendedor, se entiende.
> ¿No le parece que ya le han (hemos) dado más que suficiente información? ¿De verdad es necesario seguir preguntando cosas así?
> Si lo pregunta en serio, ya le vale.
> Si nos está troleando, enhorabuena por el éxito.



Pues no, no estoy troleando, acabo de encontrar en internet una señora de la zona que me pide que le ofrezca yo dinero por las de 5 ptas. Y busco precios de particulares y unos piden desde 20 a 50€ de media.
Pero disculpa por la molestia. Si crees que troleo lo mejor que puedes hacer es mandarme al ignore.


----------



## asqueado (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Que bonito!
> Yo que me estoy iniciando lo que mas miedo me da es que me metan gato x liebre



Voy a darte algunos consejos al respecto
Los artilujios que te digo es para comprobarlo a lo pobre pero son efectivos, mira te compras un peso de esos pequeños digitales, un micrometro digital y un iman, no valen muy caro.
Cuando recibas una moneda de plata le arrimas el iman si se pega no es plata, luego la pesas y la mides con el micrometro. Todas las monedas tienen un peso+- y una medida tambien+- aproximada, te pongo dos fotos de unas monedas chinas que parecen de plata pero no es, le di un chapado de varias micras para que brillaran y estuvieran bonitas, las cuales le daba a mis nietos para que jugaran con ellas. Existen por supuesto otros comprobantes que son mas caros para la comprobacion. La plata tiene un sonido especial cuando se echa sobre una mesa por ejemplo


----------



## lvdo (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Hablando de monedas de plata de 5 y cien pesetas y comprando en mano, hay alguna garantía o alguna prueba que pueda ofrecerme el comprador para saber que no me las vende falsas?
> Respecto a las de 5 ptas cuanto se podría ofrecer por moneda ahora y antes de la locura de estos días?



Balanza, calibre y ping test, si los pasa todos y aún así resulta ser falsa casi que valdría más que una original


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Hablando de monedas de plata de 5 y cien pesetas y comprando en mano, hay alguna garantía o alguna prueba que pueda ofrecerme el comprador para saber que no me las vende falsas?
> Respecto a las de 5 ptas cuanto se podría ofrecer por moneda ahora y antes de la locura de estos días?




Yo el año pasado llegaba a pillarlas a menos de 12 euros en algunas subastas, ya incluida la comision, si estaban bonitas y con estrellas y todo entre 12 y 13 pillaba en lotes grandes.

Ahora ya sepa Dios en cuanto te las venderan, se ha desmadrado todo.


----------



## Gusman (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No te mereces que te lo diga que andas insultando por el hilo del XRP pero bueno no soy rencoroso aqui lo hacen a ese precio con factura Recuperaciones y Afinajes Avenir, S.L.
> 
> Hay mas sitios pero que yo sepa este es el mas barato y hacen tu factura para poder tenerla por si acaso.



Son puyitas sanas. En el fondo se que no eres mal tio. Un poco troll eso si. Gracias


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Voy a darte algunos consejos al respecto
> Los artilujios que te digo es para comprobarlo a lo pobre pero son efectivos, mira te compras un peso de esos pequeños digitales, un micrometro digital y un iman, no valen muy caro.
> Cuando recibas una moneda de plata le arrimas el iman si se pega no es plata, luego la pesas y la mides con el micrometro. Todas las monedas tienen un peso+- y una medida tambien+- aproximada, te pongo dos fotos de unas monedas chinas que parecen de plata pero no es, le di un chapado de varias micras para que brillaran y estuvieran bonitas, las cuales le daba a mis nietos para que jugaran con ellas. Existen por supuesto otros comprobantes que son mas caros para la comprobacion. La plata tiene un sonido especial cuando se echa sobre una mesa por ejemplo
> 
> ...





Pero que tacañeria es esa, cogiendo monedas chinas y bañandolas en plata para darselas a los nietos......

Si no hay presupuesto mejor comprar monedas de 50 centimos de plata y asi les enseñas a los nietos a ir coleccionando plata de verdad, esas se podian pillar a sobre los 3 euros, salvo que tengas 40 nietos no lo veo ninguna ruina.

Mi abuelo nunca me habria dado monedas chinas bañadas en plata.


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo el año pasado llegaba a pillarlas a menos de 12 euros en algunas subastas, ya incluida la comision, si estaban bonitas y con estrellas y todo entre 12 y 13 pillaba en lotes grandes.
> 
> Ahora ya sepa Dios en cuanto te las venderan, se ha desmadrado todo.



Muchas gracias. Confío en que la señora no este muy puesta en los movimientos de estos días, aunque a lo mejor me equivoco. Eso de andar ofreciendo no me gusta nada.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (1 Feb 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> El ambiente previo básicamente fue que grandes terratenientes, industriales, ricos y alta burguesía veían peligrar todo su patrimonio con la implatación de un Estado SocialComunista y decidieron financiar y promover un alzamiento para parar a los rojelios y evitar que en los años 50/60 esto fuera la Cuba de Fidel.



1936. FRAUDE Y VIOLENCIA EN LAS ELECCIONES DEL FRENTE POPULAR de MANUEL ALVAREZ TARDIO | Casa del Libro

De nada. Lo que sea por in conforero en estado en necesidad acuciante.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Son puyitas sanas. En el fondo se que no eres mal tio. Un poco troll eso si. Gracias



Que le vamos a hacer........ hay mas refinerias pero son mas caras por que meten gastos no necesarios, que si analisis de no se que, que si no se que historia.......

De las que estuve mirando yo es lo mas barato que compre.

Imagino ademas que son bastante homrrados, de lo que mande y de lo que al final me sacaron no tuve mucha merma, mas o menos salio lo esperado, habian cosas de plata que mande tipo cuberterias o bandejas que no sabia muy bien ni que tipo de plata eran, tambien meti monedas echas polvo y bastantes cosas.

En otros sitios ademas te cobran segun el peso de lo que mandes, aqui no........ aqui cobran por plata total que te saquen, asi que te da igual meter de todo lo que tengas que quieras convertirlo a plata pura.

Esto me va a servir para una cosa.

Si se diera el caso de que otra vez bajara el precio, tipicas monedas, cuberterias, de todo vaya que te lo vas encontrando por mercadillos, ferias, subastas.......... si sale a precio muy regalado ir comprando sin mirar ni lo que es.......... cuando se tengan 10, 12, 20 kg se mandan a refinar y sacas tu granalla, se puede conseguir plata muy barata de este modo, pero cuando todo baje si es que vuelve a hacerlo.


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Voy a darte algunos consejos al respecto
> Los artilujios que te digo es para comprobarlo a lo pobre pero son efectivos, mira te compras un peso de esos pequeños digitales, un micrometro digital y un iman, no valen muy caro.
> Cuando recibas una moneda de plata le arrimas el iman si se pega no es plata, luego la pesas y la mides con el micrometro. Todas las monedas tienen un peso+- y una medida tambien+- aproximada, te pongo dos fotos de unas monedas chinas que parecen de plata pero no es, le di un chapado de varias micras para que brillaran y estuvieran bonitas, las cuales le daba a mis nietos para que jugaran con ellas. Existen por supuesto otros comprobantes que son mas caros para la comprobacion. La plata tiene un sonido especial cuando se echa sobre una mesa por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Pensaba en la báscula y también había leído algo del imán. El señor tiene buenas valoraciones y a priori parece que me da algo de verguenza ponerme a comprobar pero será mejor ser precavido porque la pela es la pela.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Y de las monedas de 100 ptas de plata x diez euros x ej, sería una buena compra?



Esas no me gustan, pero son cosas mias......

No lo se....... es que me pasa una cosa tengo de referencia los precios antiguos y ahora veo esas 100 pesetas a 10 euros y como por ese dinero antes me pillaba practicamente duros de plata pues lo veo caro, pero es problema mio de estar acostumbrado a precios antiguos baratos.


----------



## Tolagu (1 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo se puede saber si se solicitan esas entregas?
> Supongo que es un constante diario, pero de vuestros análisis y conocimiento, ¿se puede ver si hay alguna franja de fechas en la que se espere que se tengan que tomar esas decisiones o es complicado saber las fechas de la verdad?
> 
> Sería interesante. Ojalá reviente el mercado papel algún día, aunque creo que tienen el puto poder y millones para seguir con la corrupción y abuso.



Ni idea de a qué futuro están disparando. Pero hay que estar fuertote 

Pero mira esto del CME:

¿Qué es el proceso de entrega de metales preciosos? 

Entrega de metales preciosos

CME Group ofrece una gama de contratos de futuros sobre metales preciosos que dan lugar a la entrega física al vencimiento. Los más importantes son los futuros de oro, plata, platino y paladio.

La entrega física contribuye a garantizar la convergencia de precios entre el mercado físico y el mercado de futuros al vencimiento de los mismos. Para poder evaluar el precio de un contrato de futuros con confianza, el inversor debe comprender el proceso de entrega y la naturaleza del metal que puede entregarse.
Marcas de metales preciosos

Los metales preciosos son minerales que se encuentran en depósitos rocosos de todo el mundo. Estos depósitos naturales se extraen y se transportan a las refinerías, que los convierten en un producto estandarizado, normalmente en forma de barra o lingote, adecuado para su uso por la industria o los inversores. Cada refinador tiene sus propios procesos de producción e imprime su nombre o logotipo en la barra. En la industria, el nombre de la refinería se denomina marca. También se imprimen otros datos en el lingote, como el número de serie y el peso y la pureza, o finura, del metal.

CME Group sólo permite que se entreguen determinadas marcas de metal con sus contratos de futuros y las marcas deben cumplir unas normas mínimas preestablecidas.

La bolsa también especifica la finura mínima del metal en cada barra que es aceptable. Por ejemplo, la finura mínima de los futuros del oro es de 995, o sea, 995 partes por mil, es decir, el 99,5%. Para el platino, la finura mínima es del 99,95%.
Depositarios designados

Para ser entregado contra un contrato de futuros, el metal precioso debe ser depositado en uno de los depositarios designados por la bolsa. Un depositario proporciona un almacenamiento seguro del metal y se encarga de la gestión del inventario para la bolsa y sus miembros.

Para ser designado, un depositario debe cumplir con los requisitos de la bolsa, incluyendo la provisión del nivel de seguridad necesario.
Requisitos adicionales de entrega

La bolsa tiene requisitos adicionales para que el metal precioso sea apto para su entrega.

Los lingotes de oro y plata deben tener un tamaño determinado: 1.000 onzas en el caso de la plata, y 100 onzas o 1 kilogramo en el caso del oro. Las refinerías de oro deben cumplir las normas internacionales relativas al abastecimiento responsable. El oro, el platino y el paladio deben ir acompañados de un certificado de ensayo y deben ser entregados al depositario por un transportista aprobado por la bolsa para mantener la cadena de integridad.
Garantía

Una vez que el metal que cumple con las especificaciones de la bolsa ha sido entregado a un depositario aprobado por la bolsa, el propietario del metal puede optar por registrar el metal en la bolsa, un proceso que a menudo se conoce como colocar el metal en garantía.

Un warrant es un documento legal de titularidad. En CME Group, los warrants se crean y almacenan electrónicamente. El warrant contiene toda la información relevante relacionada con el metal y es creado por el depositario para ser guardado en los sistemas de la bolsa por la empresa miembro compensadora del propietario.

Para los futuros de metales preciosos, el warrant se utiliza como medio de entrega.
Mes de entrega

Los contratos de futuros suelen hacer referencia a un mes natural para evaluar una referencia de precio o para efectuar la entrega. La entrega del oro, la plata, el platino y el paladio puede realizarse en cualquier día hábil del mes del contrato.
El proceso de entrega

El vendedor del contrato de futuros comienza el proceso de entrega proporcionando una notificación formal de intención de entrega a la cámara de compensación. El vendedor debe identificar la garantía que pretende entregar. A su vez, la cámara de compensación asigna la obligación de recibir la entrega a un titular de un contrato de futuros largo.

La entrega se produce mediante la transferencia de la propiedad del warrant de metal dos días hábiles después de que el vendedor proporcione la notificación de intención. La transferencia tiene lugar al precio de liquidación fijado por la bolsa el día en que el vendedor proporcionó la notificación de intención. 

La cantidad de metal de una barra puede variar. Aunque un contrato de futuros es para una cantidad estandarizada de metal (por ejemplo, 100 onzas para los futuros de oro), el peso exacto del metal se tiene en cuenta cuando se calcula el importe del pago.

Cuando los compradores de futuros reciben la orden de compra del metal, pueden elegir qué hacer con él. Por ejemplo, pueden optar por dejarlo en el depósito, retirarlo y vender el metal de forma privada o solicitar su retirada del depósito para utilizarlo o almacenarlo en otro lugar, proceso conocido como load out.

El proceso descrito anteriormente cubre los contratos de futuros de Oro, Plata, Platino y Paladio en CME Group. Para otros contratos se utilizan procesos de entrega alternativos, incluida la entrega a través de las cuentas no asignadas de loco London.

La información sobre la cantidad de metal que se mantiene en garantía en los depositarios de la bolsa y el volumen de entregas que tienen lugar en los contratos de metales preciosos está disponible en cmegroup.com.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Momo L (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esas no me gustan, pero son cosas mias......
> 
> No lo se....... es que me pasa una cosa tengo de referencia los precios antiguos y ahora veo esas 100 pesetas a 10 euros y como por ese dinero antes me pillaba practicamente duros de plata pues lo veo caro, pero es problema mio de estar acostumbrado a precios antiguos baratos.



Ya. Entiendo. Como llego tarde, yo tengo la percepción contraria, porque en el Andorrano las venden por 13,61 no sé si lleva el iva incluído y a mí me las ofrecen x 10€


----------



## asqueado (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero que tacañeria es esa, cogiendo monedas chinas y bañandolas en plata para darselas a los nietos......
> 
> Si no hay presupuesto mejor comprar monedas de 50 centimos de plata y asi les enseñas a los nietos a ir coleccionando plata de verdad, esas se podian pillar a sobre los 3 euros, salvo que tengas 40 nietos no lo veo ninguna ruina.
> 
> Mi abuelo nunca me habria dado monedas chinas bañadas en plata.




*A veces admiro mi capacidad para contestar de manera amable a ciertas personas que en realidad deberia mandar a la mierda




*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> *A veces admiro mi capacidad para contestar de manera amable a ciertas personas que en realidad deberia mandar a la mierda
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 es que lo de dar monedas chinas a los nietos con la pedazo de coleccion que tienes.......

Es como si mi abuelo me diera gorriones en vez de canarios de los que criaba, nunca se lo habria perdonado.


----------



## Evil_ (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## asqueado (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> es que lo de dar monedas chinas a los nietos con la pedazo de coleccion que tienes.......
> 
> Es como si mi abuelo me diera gorriones en vez de canarios de los que criaba, nunca se lo habria perdonado.




*Creo que usted no razona bien, de las tonterias que dice, deberia de visitar a un especialista medico
Quien se ha creido para meterse en mi vida y decir lo que tengo o no tengo que hacer
Te crees el rey del manbo y no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas
Por cierto
DIME DE LO QUE PRESUMES Y TE DIRE DE LO QUE CARECES

AL IGNORE*


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Voy a darte algunos consejos al respecto
> Los artilujios que te digo es para comprobarlo a lo pobre pero son efectivos, mira te compras un peso de esos pequeños digitales, un micrometro digital y un iman, no valen muy caro.
> Cuando recibas una moneda de plata le arrimas el iman si se pega no es plata, luego la pesas y la mides con el micrometro. Todas las monedas tienen un peso+- y una medida tambien+- aproximada, te pongo dos fotos de unas monedas chinas que parecen de plata pero no es, le di un chapado de varias micras para que brillaran y estuvieran bonitas, las cuales le daba a mis nietos para que jugaran con ellas. Existen por supuesto otros comprobantes que son mas caros para la comprobacion. La plata tiene un sonido especial cuando se echa sobre una mesa por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Añado para decir que hay una forma muy fácil de comprobar la plata. Es diamagnetica, reacciona ligeramente con un imán de neodinio.

La prueba es muy sencilla, pones una cartulina o capetilla de plastico inclinada unos 30 grados. Por debajo sujetas la moneda. 

Luego dejas deslizar el iman por la superficie superior. Veras que va cayendo rápido pero cuando pasa por la moneda frena un poco la marcha. No mucho, pero si de forma ostensible.

Con eso no te equivocas.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## raultaboraz (1 Feb 2021)

Aquí este youtuber Mr. Santos (que hace análisis bastante interesantes del momento actual) dice que lo de la plata podría ser una falsa bandera... Da bastantes datos y tiene sentido 

Qué pensáis?


Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (1 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ni idea de a qué futuro están disparando. Pero hay que estar fuertote
> 
> Pero mira esto del CME:
> 
> ...



Toda esa información es teoría y lo que ponen en sus condiciones, pero en la práctica mueven cada día cantidades bestiales que no existen y que por todos lados se comenta que luego no piden la entrega.
Juegos entre tiburones, venden para que baje, compran para que suba, anulan, sacan ganancias, y todas esas triquiñuelas.
Que supongo que uno no tiene al alcance de hacerlo y ellos se aprovechan.

De todo este movimiento desde el principio he tenido la impresión de que detrás están los mismos tiburones.
Dudo que muchos miles de individuales se pongan de acuerdo en una estrategia sin fisuras y la ejecuten como si fueran un mando único, ni que puedan mover las cantidades que mueven los peces gordos.

Se verá y será interesante de todas formas.

Cuándo se sabrá si es que se puede saber es lo que me preguntaba. No tengo mucha idea del tema más allá de la información que va uno leyendo


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Feb 2021)

raultaboraz dijo:


> Aquí este youtuber Mr. Santos (que hace análisis bastante interesante del momento actual) dice que lo de la plata podría ser una falsa bandera... No da bastantes datos y tiene sentido
> 
> Qué pensáis?
> 
> ...



Yo también lo he pensado .

Una farsa para vender a 40, hundirla y recomprar abajo? O pasarlo a oro?

De todas formas lo que no me cuadra de esta teoría es que está despertando el interés de mucha gente y algunos van a llegar para quedarse, unos abriran los ojos a la estafa fiat, otros se quedaran porque les molan los buhos o las arcas de Noé y empiezan a coleccionar...

A la larga va a suponer una fuerza alcista sí o sí

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## raultaboraz (1 Feb 2021)

Ojalá tengas razón, porque yo al ver lo de Game Stop y haber perdido también el tren BTC, me he calentado hoy de lo lindo... Pero mucho

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (1 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo también lo he pensado .
> 
> Una farsa para vender a 40, hundirla y recomprar abajo? O pasarlo a oro?
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, son fuerzas individuales que se unen, pero el grueso es un pez gordo o varios. Ya habrán contado con eso.

Habrán despertado algún gusanillo pero no creo que tenga mucho peso en el futuro para cambiar los tejemanejes. Y menos como bajen el precio de nuevo.
Aunque si se vuelve a poner a 16-18, ese será un buen momento de nuevo para tirar un poco papel.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta todos los plateros teneis ese tipos de comportamiento que por aqui se esta hablando ?

Es decir, teneis una despensa llena de jamones de pata negra y vienen vuestros nietos a veros, os piden un bocata para cenar y teniendo la despensa llena de jamones de pata negra les sacais un bocata de mortadela marca paco ?

Joder si eso no lo hago yo ni con las chonis que alguna vez me he traido a casa............

Lo siento pero lo de regalar a los nietos monedas chinas con baño de plata me ha dejado muy tocado, voy a por un loracepan haber si se me pasa la depresion, que asco de mundo.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (1 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> mi impresión a falta de conocer los detalles del volumen de contratos negociados, posiciones etc... es q esto no va a ir demasiado lejos
> 
> en el propio reddit están divididos entre los que quieren hacer el short squeeze a la plata y los que quieren quedarse en gamestop, por si fuera poco de entre los que se decidieron por la plata muchos erraron el tiro y no lo están haciendo solicitando plata física, o sea la mitad de la mitad
> 
> ...



En realidad es una forma prudente de pensar, pero como te ha dicho Piel de Luna, los fundamentales siguen estando ahí y eso ya no de depende únicamente de los de reddit. Aparte, esto ya no es simplemente el grupo de reddit...la cosa ha llegado más lejos, hay fondos que al igual que se han llevado un buen bocado con GS quizá se animen a darle un meneo al alza a la plata y así de paso fastidiar un poco a JP Morgan, además muchos particulares están comenzando a saber de este mercado y oye, poco a poco...

Yo no espero alzas como las de GS, eso ya lo sabemos de antemano, pero cualquier ayuda que haga que suba, bienvenida sea. Tampoco se puede esperar que acertaran el tiro justo en el centro de la diana, pero de momento el tiro se ha oído con suficiente "potencia" y a lo largo del año, poco a poco, con los acontecimientos que se van viendo con el fiat, más gente puede que vaya cambiando la mirada hacia el oro/plata, quizá...


----------



## Tichy (2 Feb 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Pues no, no estoy troleando, acabo de encontrar en internet una señora de la zona que me pide que le ofrezca yo dinero por las de 5 ptas. Y busco precios de particulares y unos piden desde 20 a 50€ de media.
> Pero disculpa por la molestia. Si crees que troleo lo mejor que puedes hacer es mandarme al ignore.



Hace dos-tres semanas le di información en un par de post sobre el asunto monedas, lingotes, tamaños por un lado y sobre buscadores de tiendas por otro. 
Luego le vi insistiendo con las mismas preguntas a otros foreros. 
Ahora viene preguntando por "garantías" (¿que garantía le va a dar un particular? ¿un juramento por Snoopy? en todo caso le podrá dar referencias, no garantías) y sobre precios adecuados en un momento en que las fluctuaciones de euros en las tiendas son cuestión de horas. 
Un poco mosqueante sí que es.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Me responde lo siguiente.
> 
> Los estándares para estas monedas son publicados por South African Mint y están disponibles públicamente, por lo que puede comparar la moneda que está pensando comprar con estos estándares. Además, debe tener en cuenta que el oro tiene algunas características especiales que lo hacen único. Específicamente, tiene una densidad muy alta, más alta que los otros metales fácilmente disponibles. Si alguien decide crear un Krugerrand falso hecho de uno de estos otros metales menores, el diferencial de peso realmente debería ser completamente notorio si sabe qué es lo que debería estar buscando. Y debe tener en cuenta que los metales que son tan densos como el oro son muy difíciles de adquirir, tienen un precio muy elevado o son bastante frágiles. Todo esto está en tu ventaja cuando intentas detectar una falsificación.
> 
> ...




Viendo los precios de los Fisch, está claro que sale mucho más barato y mucho más universal comprar el kit de Báscula + pie de rey + medidor ultrasonidos. Sin olvidar la prueba de peso específico realizada con la misma báscula y un vasito de agua de esos de plástico.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Feb 2021)

Los Fisch esos no los he mirado pero supongo que se refieren a esas piezas de plástico para comprobar las medidas que ya salieron por el foro hace tiempo, como aquellos medidores de la época de los soberanos que eran como una balanza y además molde de diámetro y grosor para detectar falsos.
El problema es que solo valen para una moneda. Salvo que tengas muchas iguales no es práctico y seguramente sólo hay de algunas. Tampoco creo que añada mucho a las variadas y completas comprobaciones que se suelen hacer.


----------



## Germinal84 (2 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo también lo he pensado .
> 
> Una farsa para vender a 40, hundirla y recomprar abajo? O pasarlo a oro?
> 
> ...



Absolutamente de acuerdo, a mi me ha pasado así. Ver riqueza TANGIBLE es muy diferente a mirar la cuenta corriente o a mirar en tu smartphone la cartera de valores. Como es dinero que no necesito* a medio plazo estoy muy tranquilo con lo que me ha costado adquirir mis modestas monedillas.


----------



## Momo L (2 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hace dos-tres semanas le di información en un par de post sobre el asunto monedas, lingotes, tamaños por un lado y sobre buscadores de tiendas por otro.
> Luego le vi insistiendo con las mismas preguntas a otros foreros.
> Ahora viene preguntando por "garantías" (¿que garantía le va a dar un particular? ¿un juramento por Snoopy? en todo caso le podrá dar referencias, no garantías) y sobre precios adecuados en un momento en que las fluctuaciones de euros en las tiendas son cuestión de horas.
> Un poco mosqueante sí que es.



Hace 15 días preguntaba por el oro, que era de lo que se hablaba principalmente en el foro(al menos los hilos que leí). De hecho me hice una hoja de excel con comparativa de todas las monedas y lingotes de las páginas de las tiendas más conocidas que salen en el foro. Y me quedó claro que siendo novato si compro una moneda de oro, los 1600€ los gastó en una tienda que de confianza aunque en la práctica no sea una garantía al 100%.
Pero de repente, hace tres o cuatro dìas empezó a cambiar el hilo y la plata pasó a ser la protagonista. Con lo que lo que además del lío que tenía en la cabeza sobre el oro, aparecía otro mercado el de la plata que aunque para usted sea todo lo mismo, para mí es totalmente diferente.
Y respecto a las garantías me refería a si por ejemplo él sería el que tendría que demostrarme que las monedas eran verdaderas(ya sea pesándolas o midiendolas delante de mí y no al revés).
Pero disculpe por mi ignorancia de nuevo y entienda que unos nacimos más cortos que otros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2021)

Por que esta bajando ahora ?

Cago en su puta madre, que poco dura la alegria en la casa del pobre.

Al fina me quedo sin chalet gratis a costa de la plata y sin mis onzas a 1000 euros ??

Menuda mierda nos han engañado.


----------



## stuka (2 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Coño pero estoy mirando en la web del andorrano y no veo onzas a 27 pavos en ninguna parte, las monedas de una onza están a 44 pavos.
> 
> Donde se puede comprar una onza por 27 euros?
> 
> Me parece un timo que cotice a 27 y te lo vendan al precio que les sale de los huevos, así no veo el beneficio para el comprador.




Ya dije algo de eso hace dos días y me pusieron como un trapo. Los Tíos Gilitos del foro se creen que la vida real funciona conforme a lo que dictan unos índices.



stuka dijo:


> Os creéis judíos de la Edad Media, pero la vida real no es así ahora:
> 
> -Pongamos que viene un Mad Max económico y la onza sube a 5k…10k…da igual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Os creéis judíos de la Edad Media, pero la vida real no es así ahora:
> 
> -Pongamos que viene un Mad Max económico y la onza sube a 5k…10k…da igual.
> 
> ...



muy cierto.

Si hubiese un mad.max peliculero el que saque una moneda se señala como pieza de caza mayor. Se trata de aguantar como todo Dios hasta que se estabilice la situación y sacarlas para tener futuro DESPUÉS del mad-max-


.De todas formas todo esto es hablar por hablar. No habrá tal madmax peliculero. Ni siquiera serie B. La ruta de España será lenta y por etapas (Grecia-Argentina-Túnez). El mayor peligro para tus ahorros no serán una banda de barrio, serán la Agencia tributaria y cuatro millones de empleados públicos que para entonces igual les han congelado la decimoquinta paga y están rabiosos.


----------



## Lego. (2 Feb 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Intentar trasladar lo que ocurrió en España en año 36 del Siglo XX al año 21 del Siglo XXI estando en la Unión Europea, OTAN, etc, es tener pocas miras, y peor aún pensar que algún político de hoy día lo desee para su país.




- No te fijes en lo que dicen, sino en lo que hacen. Y parece que todo lo que hacen es para sumar tensión. Cada pequeña cosa, cada nueva ley, reglamento, actuación, subvención, misnisterio, restrricción.... todo en la misma dirección. Crear tensión por medio de la INJUSTICIA PALMARIA de favorecer a unos frente a otros y acusar (reírte) de los perjudicados. Con las mujeres contra los hombres, con los funcis contra los autónomos y hosteleros, con los okupas contra los propietarios, con las manadas contra las niñas, con los del bate de beisbol y los adoquines contra el apedreado... Y así hasta el hambre, como si buscasen la ruina absoluta con un plan milimetrado.

Sí, es 2021, Europa y la OTAN. Pero Europa ya existía en 1914, y en el 36.

*Y la injusticia es la semilla de la violencia. Siempre.*


Además, qué cojones, si nos lo están diciendo a la puta cara, que van a apretar HASTA EL PUNTO DE RUPTURA.


----------



## timi (2 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero que tacañeria es esa, cogiendo monedas chinas y bañandolas en plata para darselas a los nietos......
> 
> Si no hay presupuesto mejor comprar monedas de 50 centimos de plata y asi les enseñas a los nietos a ir coleccionando plata de verdad, esas se podian pillar a sobre los 3 euros, salvo que tengas 40 nietos no lo veo ninguna ruina.
> 
> Mi abuelo nunca me habria dado monedas chinas bañadas en plata.





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta todos los plateros teneis ese tipos de comportamiento que por aqui se esta hablando ?
> 
> Es decir, teneis una despensa llena de jamones de pata negra y vienen vuestros nietos a veros, os piden un bocata para cenar y teniendo la despensa llena de jamones de pata negra les sacais un bocata de mortadela marca paco ?
> 
> ...





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por que esta bajando ahora ?
> 
> Cago en su puta madre, que poco dura la alegria en la casa del pobre.
> 
> ...



Es normal que se te escapen los pequeños placeres de la vida , al fin y al cabo , tu máxima aspiración es follarte los pájaros y dar de comer a las putas no?
Al igual que a un niño de 1-2 años no le puedes dar un bocata , a uno de 6 años no le puedes dar para que juegue un columnario. Tampoco se me ocurriría enseñarle a uno de 14 una onza de oro , pero si enseñarle un columnario y darle 4 datos históricos.
No se , son formas distintas de ver la vida y cada uno lo afrontará en el futuro como pueda.
Lo que jode mas es que se expongan según que temas en un hilo de metales. Te extrañas que te insulten en el hilo de cristos? Coño , si les hablas seguramente de canarios y putas,,,,,

Pd: si , te han engañado , pero no referente a los mp's o las cristos , pero todo a su debido tiempo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Es normal que se te escapen los pequeños placeres de la vida , al fin y al cabo , tu máxima aspiración *es follarte los pájaros y dar de comer a las putas* no?




Me ha recordado a aquella anécdota de ¿Por qué llamaban Mongoles a las huestes de Gengis Kan? Por que cuando conquistaban una ciudad mataban a las mujeres y violaban a los caballos...


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> - No te fijes en lo que dicen, sino en lo que hacen. Y parece que todo lo que hacen es para sumar tensión. Cada pequeña cosa, cada nueva ley, reglamento, actuación, subvención, misnisterio, restrricción.... todo en la misma dirección. Crear tensión por medio de la INJUSTICIA PALMARIA de favorecer a unos frente a otros y acusar (reírte) de los perjudicados. Con las mujeres contra los hombres, con los funcis contra los autónomos y hosteleros, con los okupas contra los propietarios, con las manadas contra las niñas, con los del bate de beisbol y los adoquines contra el apedreado... Y así hasta el hambre, como si buscasen la ruina absoluta con un plan milimetrado.
> 
> Sí, es 2021, Europa y la OTAN. Pero Europa ya existía en 1914, y en el 36.
> 
> ...



Buena reflexion. Lo llaman agenda 2030

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

Me encanta el olor a largos rotos por la mañana...
Si ya empezamos así con Asia y Europa, el pre-market usano va a ser precioso.

Que al #SilverSqueeze le dieran tanto bombo en los medios generalistas ya debería haber sido motivo suficiente para hacer todo lo contrario x2.


----------



## 365 (2 Feb 2021)

Yo compré por primera vez en mi vida onzas de plata, el viernes pasado y ayer lunes volvi a comprar algunas onzas más.
Hoy está bajando la plata en el mercado de futuros, pero no me importa. Esto es una carrera de fondo que empieza en 2021. El Tsunami ya se está formando y por mucho que JpMorgan quiera frenarlo con sus trucos habituales, poco a poco irá perdiendo fuelle contra el mercado real, que es cada dia mas creciente...y en esto llegan los chinos complando plata. O swea...que voy a comprar más onzitas cada mesecito, vecinillos, mientras siga estando baratita.

*25 septiembre, 2020*
Multa de 1.000 millones de dólares a JPMorgan por manipular los mercados de oro y plata - Oroinformación
_Esta elevada multa serviría para cerrar un caso que lleva cerniéndose sobre el banco desde hace varios años y representaría para el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos coronar con éxito su *ofensiva contra las técnicas ilegales de trading*, especialmente en los mercados de metales preciosos.
La más extendida de estas técnicas ilegales de trading es el llamado *‘spoofing’*, que consiste en que *los traders colocan órdenes falsas de compra o venta*, que no tienen intención de ejecutar, con el objetivo de *provocar una reacción en los restantes participantes* en el mercado y *alterar los precios*, y retirarlas en el último momento, embolsándose las ganancias._



*2 febrero, 2021*
El comercio de monedas de plata se paraliza a medida que la demanda avanza sin precedentes - Oroinformación
*Los comercios minoristas de monedas y lingotes plata se han visto abrumados por la demanda de plata física, lo que sugiere que el frenesí de las redes sociales de Raddit que sacudió los mercados de materias primas la semana pasada se está extendiendo a los activos físicos.*
_
Conocidas firmas comerciales tales como *Money Metals*, *SD Bullion*, *JM Bullion* o *Apmex*, que forman parte del mercado de productos de metales preciosos en Estados Unidos y Canadá, dijeron durante el fin de semana que *no pudieron procesar pedidos* hasta que se abrieron los mercados asiáticos debido a una *demanda sin precedentes*. Las compras continuaron el lunes, y *los precios de la plata* al contado y de futuros se dispararon hasta superar los *30 dólares la onza*.

«Casi toda la plata física se ha agotado en términos de inventario en vivo«, dijo *Tyler Wall*, presidente y director ejecutivo de *SD Bullion*, en una entrevista de *Bloomberg TV*. “Actualmente estamos viendo que la prima, el precio que paga sobre el contado para obtener plata física real en sus manos, se está disparando. La mayoría de las cosas en nuestro sitio web están al menos en un 30% sobre el spot y no podemos obtenerlas por mucho menos que eso en este momento de nuestros mayoristas».

Los teléfonos sonaban sin parar en el distribuidor suizo *Gold Avenue*, dijo el director ejecutivo *Alessandro Soldati*. “La demanda fue diez veces mayor que un domingo normal ayer, y hoy diría que seis veces”, dijo el lunes. “Todo el mundo nos llama diciendo ‘Quiero comprar oro y plata lo antes posible’”.
Los comerciantes minoristas, inspirados en la *acción masiva de compras* de la red social* Reddit*, irrumpieron en el mercado de la plata la semana pasada y elevaron con éxito los precios del metal físico, las minas de plata y los fondos cotizados. Los precios al contado, los futuros de plata en el Comex y el mayor fondo cotizado en bolsa de plata, *iShares Silver Trust*, subieron más del 5% en la semana.

“Se espera que las primas aumenten rápidamente”, según *Apmex*, que indicó a Bloomberg que está experimentando aumentos significativos en los costos y advirtió que probablemente necesite uno o dos días adicionales para completar los pedidos. Solo el sábado, agregó tantos clientes nuevos como suele agregar en una semana.

Las primas de las monedas de plata American Eagle han aumentado a cerca de 5 dólares desde un nivel normal de 2 dólares en los últimos tres días, según *Everett Millman* de *Gainesville Coins* en Florida. “Eso motiva absolutamente a más personas no solo a subirse al tren de los Redditors, además refuerza el sesgo de que tener plata física es una inversión más segura en lugar de especular en el mercado de valores» comentó a Bloomberg.

También hay indicios de que los inversores se están aferrando a la plata que poseen, en lugar de intentar obtener beneficios._



*1/02/21*
_¡¡Plata danza con US$ 30!! Fiebre de compras en China con pronósticos audaces. (Reddit a US$ 1.000) - Mining Press
..._
*Los inversores chinos se lanzan a la plata*
_
*Reuters*
Los inversores chinos se apresuraron a invertir en plata el lunes, lo que elevó los precios de la plata en Shanghái y al mismo tiempo impulsó el desempeño de las acciones y fondos relacionados, igualando los pedidos de los inversores minoristas globales para impulsar los precios del metal precioso.

Los comerciantes minoristas en *Reddit* y otras redes sociales que provocaron un repunte en los precios de las acciones del minorista de videojuegos estadounidense* GameStop *ahora han centrado su atención en la plata, lo que ha llevado a los inversores chinos a subirse al tren.

Los precios domésticos de la plata en China subieron a su nivel más alto desde septiembre. Los precios en la* Bolsa de Futuros de Shanghai* cerraron con un alza del 9,27% a 5.939 yuanes por kilogramo.
Los precios al contado en la *Bolsa de Oro de Shanghai* subieron a un máximo de más de cuatro meses el lunes antes de finalizar el comercio de la tarde con un alza del 9,4% a 5.890 yuanes por kilogramo.

El interés abierto en el contrato de futuros de Shanghai también saltó el lunes a 516.568 lotes, su nivel más alto desde principios de año. Los volúmenes de negociación alcanzaron los 2,28 millones de lotes.

"Desde las discusiones de Reddit de la semana pasada para comprar en largo, los fondos han entrado en el mercado de la plata", dijo* Xu Ying,* analista senior de metales preciosos de Orient *Securities Research.*

“En el corto plazo, el aumento de la plata tiene poco que ver con los fundamentales. El sentimiento de ir en largo es alto, el rally del mercado aún no ha terminado "._


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Feb 2021)

365 dijo:


> Yo compré por primera vez en mi vida onzas de plata, el viernes pasado y ayer lunes volvi a comprar algunas onzas más.
> Hoy está bajando la plata en el mercado de futuros, pero no me importa. Esto es una carrera de fondo que empieza en 2021. El Tsunami ya se está formando y por mucho que JpMorgan quiera frenarlo con sus trucos habituales, poco a poco irá perdiendo fuelle contra el mercado real, que es cada dia mas creciente...y en esto llegan los chinos complando plata. O swea...que voy a comprar más onzitas cada mesecito, vecinillos, mientras siga estando baratita.
> 
> *25 septiembre, 2020*
> ...



De hecho, pocas veces en la historia, ha estado tan barata.


----------



## The Grasshopper (2 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> De hecho, pocas veces en la historia, ha estado tan barata.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 561630



Ese grafico acaba en 1998, no hay algo más actualizado?


----------



## raultaboraz (2 Feb 2021)

#silversqueeze


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Ese grafico acaba en 1998, no hay algo más actualizado?



Duckduckgo is your friend.


----------



## 365 (2 Feb 2021)

Wall Street contra Shanghai.
Dolar contra Yuan.
Pedo Biden contra Xi Jinping.

De eso va la cosa con la plata esta vez y por ese motivo he comprado. Mueren imperios (economicos basados en imprimir billetes a mansalva) nacen imperios (economicos basados en una real fortaleza) mientras el mundo gira.


----------



## 365 (2 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> De hecho, pocas veces en la historia, ha estado tan barata.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 561630



Y pocas veces en la historia se ha gastado tanta plata en el sector industrial como la que se está gastando ahora. Y la que se prevee gastar con las renovables y los coches electricos, que será mucha más. 
En el mercado se está juntando demanda con demanda y con más demanda. La plata se "quema" en el sector industrial, no es como el oro que se almacena. Cada dia hay menos plata por ese motivo.


----------



## Furillo (2 Feb 2021)

Fue bonito mientras duró: Ahora mismo 23,03 € y bajando.

Me quedo con lo bueno, mucha gente ha abierto los ojos respecto a la manipulación que hay de la Economía y, otros tantos, en consecuencia, se han metido en este interesante mundo de los MP's.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Fue bonito mientras duró: Ahora mismo 23,03 € y bajando.
> 
> Me quedo con lo bueno, mucha gente ha abierto los ojos respecto a la manipulación que hay de la Economía y y, otros tantos, en consecuencia, se han metido en este interesante mundo de los MP's.



Ya te digo. Hasta @davitin entró ayer con todo y movió este hilo creando como unas 10 páginas él solo


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya te digo. Hasta @davitin entró ayer con todo y movió este hilo creando como unas 10 páginas él solo



Jaja, si, ayer me deje llevar por el Fomo.

Bueno solo compre cuatro monedas, en serio a bajado a 23? Coño pues mejor, habrá que cargar más, me estoy aficionando a esto, a ver si se pone en 12 euros como a principios del 2020.

Pd: pues en las tiendas aún venden las onzas a 30 pavos.


----------



## Nerblu (2 Feb 2021)

Pues yo creo que me voy a hacer con lingotes.. hasta ahora solo tenia monedas de plata pero viendo el salseo cada vez me animo mas, alguien sabe donde comprar unos cuantos kg a buen precio? algo equiparable a el dorado coins en alemania pero para lingotes?


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

Nerblu dijo:


> Pues yo creo que me voy a hacer con lingotes.. hasta ahora solo tenia monedas de plata pero viendo el salseo cada vez me animo mas, alguien sabe donde comprar unos cuantos kg a buen precio? algo equiparable a el dorado coins en alemania pero para lingotes?



Pregunta a @Notrabajo34 o a @romanillo que de plata bruta y barata controlan. Si hasta creo que refinan y se hacen sus propios lingotes con valor facial de 13€ los de 1 oz y 400€ los de 1 kg


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

¿Nadie comenta lo que ocurrio anoche nada mas cerrar los mercados??

*the CME Group announced it was raising margins on Comex silver futures by 18% after futures surged to an eight-year high, the exchange said in a statement.*






_Margins will rise *to $16,500 per contract from $14,000, *effective Feb. 2, according to the exchange. "The decision is based on “the normal review of market volatility to ensure adequate collateral coverage,” it said in a statement._


----------



## 365 (2 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Fue bonito mientras duró: Ahora mismo 23,03 € y bajando.
> 
> Me quedo con lo bueno, mucha gente ha abierto los ojos respecto a la manipulación que hay de la Economía y y, otros tantos, en consecuencia, se han metido en este interesante mundo de los MP's.



¿Fue bonito mientras duró?...pero si la fiesta está empezando ahora.
Yo creo que la plata subirá 8 y al dia siguiente bajará 5 -por poner un ejemplo- y asi sucesivamente durante un tiempo hasta que no puedan seguir conteniendo artificialmente el precio los de siempre.


TODO EL MUNDO SABE YA QUIENES SON ESOS HDP MANIPULADORES. INCLUSO LOS CHINOS LO SABEN Y NO LES VAN A PERMITIR SEGUIR MANGONEANDO DURANTE MUCHO TIEMPO MÁS.


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Fue bonito mientras duró: Ahora mismo 23,03 € y bajando.
> 
> Me quedo con lo bueno, mucha gente ha abierto los ojos respecto a la manipulación que hay de la Economía y y, otros tantos, en consecuencia, se han metido en este interesante mundo de los MP's.



Ya lo dijo el Sr. Llinares de Rankia, el mono no dejará subir el precio a martillazos.

55:00


----------



## Nerblu (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pregunta a @Notrabajo34 o a @romanillo que de plata bruta y barata controlan. Si hasta creo que refinan y se hacen sus propios lingotes con valor facial de 13€ los de 1 oz y 400€ lo de kg



Te haré caso e invocare a @Notrabajo34 y @romanillo a ver si saben donde adquirir varios kg de plata, yo de monedas controlo pero donde pillo no venden lingotes jaja


----------



## Piel de Luna (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Me encanta el olor a largos rotos por la mañana...
> Si ya empezamos así con Asia y Europa, el pre-market usano va a ser precioso.
> 
> Que al #SilverSqueeze le dieran tanto bombo en los medios generalistas ya debería haber sido motivo suficiente para hacer todo lo contrario x2.



No, todo lo contrario no, pero precipitar compras de fisico tampoco, seguro es todo una farsa publicitada con altavoces, pero que ha desaparecido cantidades ingentes de plata eso te lo aseguro, y que se ha sumado el problema de abastecimiento al que ya habia antes de esta historieta eso seguro. 
Asi que veremos como se desarrolla la historia, cuando la evidencia de NO fisico sea notoria, resumiendo, esto a sido y es positivo, ha acelerado un proceso que ya estaba en marcha, quizas el pensar en esos niveles que se publicitaron es el gran error.


----------



## tristezadeclon (2 Feb 2021)

me acaban de enviar en exclusiva una foto hecha en el momento exacto en q los de JPMORGAN se enteraron que los de reddit iban a provocarles un short squeeze en el mercado de la plata


































en marzo de 1916 el ejército de pancho villa compuesto por unos 600 campesinos y bandoleros atacó a estados unidos, bueno no exactamente, atacó un poblado llamado columbus que estaba defendido por unos 350 rangers q defendían el poblado, el resultado de la batalla no está claro pero la leyenda dice q pancho villa ha sido la única persona q ha invadido con éxito los estados unidos

a raiz de aquello estados unidos mandó un ejército de verdad de 5000 hombres perfectamente equipados para perseguir y capturar a pancho villa a través de todo méxico, q estuvo un año escondido en unas cuevas para que no lo pillaran

si intercambiamos columbus por gamestop, jpmorgan por el usarmy, y reddit (wallstreetbets) por el ejército de pancho villa, creo q las cosas se entienden mucho mejor

creo q lo q estamos viviendo hoy es exactamente una reedición de esa historia q acabo de contar, ahora mismo el usarmy (jpmorgan) ha mandado una expedición de castigo contra el ejército de pancho villa (wallstreetbets), y estos están escondidos en sus doritocuevas, acojonados ante la q les está cayendo

por aquello de ponernos en perspectiva y tal, habría que matizar para quien no lo sepa, que la locución "el ejército de pancho villa", hace referencia a un grupo heterodoxo de aficionados, mal preparados y peor disciplinados


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> me acaban de enviar en exclusiva una foto hecha en el momento exacto en q los de JPMORGAN se enteraron que los de reddit iban a provocarles un short squeeze en el mercado de la plata



"Los de Reddit" nunca han sido el motor principal...diría k ni sikiera el folklore. La notoriedá "considerable" fue respaldada por personas y firmas públicas del cotarro metalero...éso sí le dio una pinta especial, imo.

Las mismas k desgraciadamente ahora parecen estar flojeando...cosa k sí vería más negativa y ferpekta para desaprovechar unas limitaciones de provisión indiscutibles , lo k sería ideal para k kienes hayan entrado en esta última hornada con 4 onzas se diluyan como un azucarillo...y con toda lógica. También vería lamentable k la situación no haya llegado al "cuajo" suficiente para k el sector responda evolucionando y con nuevos planteamientos, k era un aspecto muy positivo k podía vislumbrarse de todo el movimiento común.

Personalmente creo k sin un nuevo contexto - y más en estrategia k en normas y chachullos más k amarráos - , crypto tiene una presencia bestial y ésto ya no es 2010...y con tantos "dineros" circulando no veo el aspecto monetario de la plata marcando el paso ahí, de ningún modo.

Todo el HODL global k consigue ese metal sin una crypto competitiva k lo aproveche - e imo, podría alcanzar muy buen protagonismo , así como dar sentido , uso Y RECORRIDO REAL a ese HODL - es tan artificial como ridículo y vacío. Sin ello, no veo k dé para mucha más cháchara, la verdá. El tono de eterna milonga impregna todo cada vez más, parece k kienes menos se creen su extensión monetaria son kienes más la revindican, manda kojonex. Y me refiero a la plata, no al Gold.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Fue bonito mientras duró: Ahora mismo 23,03 € y bajando.
> 
> Me quedo con lo bueno, mucha gente ha abierto los ojos respecto a la manipulación que hay de la Economía y, otros tantos, en consecuencia, se han metido en este interesante mundo de los MP's.




Bueno, ni tan mal si se mantiene a estos niveles... Si consolida y luego otro arreoncillo para arriba, a ver si puede ser.

Casi mejor que una subida meteórica a 50 dólares para luego volver a 20. Los excesos se suelen pagar. 

A ver como abre en USA


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta lo que ocurrio anoche nada mas cerrar los mercados??
> 
> *the CME Group announced it was raising margins on Comex silver futures by 18% after futures surged to an eight-year high, the exchange said in a statement.*
> 
> ...



Podeis explicar que es eso de "elvar márgenes" No lo pillo

Gracias


----------



## Silver94 (2 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bueno, ni tan mal si se mantiene a estos niveles... Si consolida y luego otro arreoncillo para arriba, a ver si puede ser.
> 
> Casi mejor que una subida meteórica a 50 dólares para luego volver a 20. Los excesos se suelen pagar.
> 
> A ver como abre en USA



Es que es eso, así es como tiene que ir subiendo. El que quiera burbujas y subidas de 100 euros diarios, que se busque otros activos. Si la plata subiese de golpe, sería mala señal, mejor ir poco a poco y con pequeñas correcciones.


----------



## Caracol (2 Feb 2021)

La clave es comprar físico.

Me parece que se ahogarán, hagan con la cotización lo que hagan.

Si sube, mucha gente se apunta a la burbuja. La tendencia es hacia arriba (trend is your friend), inflación por impresora a tope, nuevas energías (baterías y solar subvencionadas por la impresora) y una nueva legión comprando bullion silver.

Si lo hacen bajar, mucha gente lo ve barato y carga físico/bullion.


Van a ser meses interesantes. Lo veo como una carrera de fondo.


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2021)

Articulo de prensa

*Reddit vuelve a la carga y dispara a máximos la plata y el Ripple*
El precio del metal precioso se dispara por encima de los dos dígitos, rozando los 30 dólares la onza











*CURIOSIDADES DE LA PLATA*

1. La plata es tan reflectante que incluso se fabricaron espejos de plata, aunque una solución de precio que tuvieron fue usar aluminio.
2. La plata se ensucia muy fácilmente pero también se puede limpiar sin ningún problema, usando agua caliente, bicarbonato sódico y vinagre o limón.
3. En el año 700 a.C. se usaban monedas del metal precioso e incluso llegó a valer más que el oro.
4. La plata es el material que mejor conduce la electricidad, más incluso que el hierro o que el cobre.
5. ¿Sabías que la plata en pequeñas cantidades, así como los antibióticos, es capaz de matar bacterias? Por este motivo, durante muchos años se ha utilizado como recurso para evitar que la comida o la bebida se estropeasen. Los fenicios, por ejemplo, usaban recipientes de plata para mantener los alimentos en buen estado. Asimismo, en las largas travesías en carro las familias de pioneros estadounidenses utilizaban una moneda de plata que colocaban dentro de las jarras de leche para evitar que se agriase.



Reddit vuelve a la carga y dispara a máximos la plata y el Ripple - Periodista Digital


----------



## Nerblu (2 Feb 2021)

¿Alguno compro en goldsilbershop? empresa alemana por lo que en plata se aplica el vat y 7% y no el 21% como en españa


----------



## FranMen (2 Feb 2021)

Por desgracia, estos días han sido los más entretenidos en meses. Ya se la emoción que siente un ludópata cuando juega.

Nosotros ya lo vimos en marzo, no si el público en general se ha dado cuenta de que el rey está desnudo. Con el papel pueden hacer lo que quieran pero la plata física no es tan fácil de conseguir, el stock se agota en un suspiro y el premium se dispara


----------



## Muttley (2 Feb 2021)

El spot ha vuelto donde estaba el fin de semana.
El precio de una moneda de onza bullion ha vuelto a donde estaba el fin de semana?

Goldsilver
Panda 2021
el sábado 29,91€
Ahora 32,75€

Mi inversión/protección es en monedas de onza, y están tan vinculadas al spot como lo está el precio de compraventa.
Y esta parece que sí depende del suministro real mina-mint-minorista-cliente
Si se aprieta alguna de las anteriores, el reflejo en el precio es evidente.

A mi me sorprende como el domingo-lunes a nivel mundial se apretó tanto el suministro de físico por parte de inversores particulares como para hacer que gigantes como apmex tuvieran que suspender las operaciones.
Y esto no hace si no confirmar (al menos a mi) que el caballo es ganador.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> La clave es comprar físico.



No, no lo es. Porke el esfuerzo , en la creencia de un ajuste futuro - k es con lo k se atrae a nuevos supporters - , es la oxtia ...y el nivel de chanchullo , colosal. No se ofrece un destino "receptivo" a compradores.

Una crypto daría sentido a todo ...y por supuesto, a comprar físico. E incluso pillando 4 onzas , como se ha visto en tantos recién llegados a la ola de estos últimos días. La tan cacareada volatilidá de la plata es más k asumible en el corto y medio plazo , incluso alcista a veces...y en los giros bajistas, el coste por "militar" un proyecto antifiat , para "gastadores de dinero", también es digerible. Una crypto bien montada sí crearía un ejército de incondicionales.

Pero debería disponer de un respaldo de referentes del sector, trascender un proyecto comercial ( ya hay algunos realmente muy lográos, como el de Kinesis )...con una especie de "consejo" de asesores/sabios k se centraran en minimizar el riesgo inexcusable de custodia y contraparte.

Ese nicho de compra de físico sí k sería imparable y se limpiaría las pelotas con los malabares del papel. Tendría toda la capacidá del mundo para funcionar absolutamente de espaldas a ello, literalmente sin importarle una reputa mierda...y brindaría un sistema de descubrimiento de precios cristalino.


----------



## Silver94 (2 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El spot ha vuelto donde estaba el fin de semana.
> El precio de una moneda de onza bullion ha vuelto a donde estaba el fin de semana?
> 
> Goldsilver
> ...



Yo el lunes pasado compré filarmónicas a 25,20 en El Dorado, y hoy están a 28,90.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> A mi me sorprende como el domingo-lunes a nivel mundial se apretó tanto el suministro de físico por parte de inversores particulares como para hacer que gigantes como apmex tuvieran que suspender las operaciones.
> Y esto no hace si no confirmar (al menos a mi) que el caballo es ganador.



No lo veo asínn.

Lo k traslada es k TODO el sector, más allá del trilero monopolio regulador/distribuidor/custodio...está metiendo la mano al puchero. K holdear esto es engordar no 4, sino 40 cerdos. Así está la plata hoy : Para un recién llegado, un sector de cutres y mangantes.

Si las oscilaciones se reflejan en primas desmedidas puntuales en contextos como el vivido estos días...les va de kojonex tanto a kienes lo putean como a kienes lo exprimen. Ves las diferencias entre venta y recompra en el Andorrano, sin ir más lejos...y el timo es a la puta cara...y esos no son YipiMorgan ni poyas, eh ?...y siempre en la chepa del pringaíllo final. Los minoristas encantadísimos, vamos. En el peor apretón del mundo, se zampan , sin exponer un chavo porke compran a cuenta de ventas garantizadas, un 30% limpio sobre lo k recompran. De mercaíllo de calorros, vamos...

Y éso no es ni creíble ni sostenible. Y además...es k con la tecnología actual, no es necesario...lo k tiene pero k muchos wevos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El spot ha vuelto donde estaba el fin de semana.
> El precio de una moneda de onza bullion ha vuelto a donde estaba el fin de semana?
> 
> Goldsilver
> ...




Me parece que es una tendencia imparable. Mientras vayan manipulando el papel, el físico se irá separando cada vez más.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Feb 2021)

Estamos en el mundo real. Mundo de circo, ideales, vende humos, humos, y demás fauna.
La realidad es que siempre, siempre, aparecen los de siempre, con las trampas, la avaricia, etc.
Ni papeles, ni cristos, ni blockchain respaldada en mp, ni monedas digitales, ni nada de eso, porque es más de la misma historia. En el camino se tuerce todo y al final, se impone la trampa, los tramposos, los que tienen el mango de la sarten, y todas las corruptelas.

Y ante la realidad de la historia y el día a día, sólo caben unas cuantas cosas. Sentido común, no dejarse embaucar, no creerse tanta milonga, ser precavido y dejarse de casinos y soluciones mágicas del futuro. Cuando lleguen esas supuestas soluciones (si llegan) entonces cada uno las aprovechará, si es que son tan buenas, mientras tanto, 95 % humo y timo estampita.

Los mp no es que sean la panacea, pero son de lo poco que tiene un valor por sí mismo, que lo ha tenido siempre, que no ha tenido sustitutos dignos, salvo papeles impuestos por la fuerza y coacción que acaban petando y arruinando.
No se trata de comprar ahora un metal y luego hacerse rico. Ese concepto, que se da también en mp, es el mismo que se aplica a cualquier activo, bolsa y demás juegos. Pero esa no es la única utilidad de los mp. Ya sabemos cual es la otra. Y con la buena, da igual lo que diga la gente y lo que pase ahí fuera.
Ya veremos qué pasa y qué piensa y hace la gente el día que empiecen a pintar bastos con el dinero en el banco, con la depreciación, etc.
Entonces todo el mundo sorprendido y maricón el último. Ahí también harán negocio los mismos, como el que ha hecho este finde más de uno.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Voy a comentar una cosa buena del Andorrano:

Hice un pedido de unos Kanguros hace un par de semana (a 25 euros, ahora en coininvest los veo casi a 33 euros, en España no los encuentro), a la que por cierto añadí un par de Libertys que no tenía ninguna, y que me han parecido una pasada. También añadí otro par de Árboles de la Vida, que tampoco tenía ninguno y muy chulos aunque las Liberty los superan.

Bueno al lío. La cosa es que al final de la semana pasada, viendo que la cosa se ponía peliaguda me animé con otro tubito de Búhos (bastante más caros que los Kanguros, pero lejos de los precios actuales), y como pensaba que el primer pedido no había salido, mande un mail diciendo que me los enviaran los dos juntos, para ahorrarme el envío del segundo.

La cosa es que hoy me ha llegado el primer pedido, sin el segundo, parece ser que había salido antes. Les he escrito diciendo que me confirmaran el nº de cuenta para pagar los gastos del segundo envío, y me han dicho que por el malentendido corren ellos con el envío.

Un buen detalle.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Estamos en el mundo real. Mundo de circo, ideales, vende humos, humos, y demás fauna.
> La realidad es que siempre, siempre, aparecen los de siempre, con las trampas, la avaricia, etc.
> Ni papeles, ni cristos, ni blockchain respaldada en mp, ni monedas digitales, ni nada de eso, porque es más de la misma historia.



No sé ké obtienes de hacer de la ignorancia una cuestión de orgullo, la verdá. Tal vez estás entre esos "de siempre" ?

Lo k aporta la blockchain es precisamente ausencia de confianza. Mierdear por esa bokilla sin saber ni éso,telita...

Infórmate de una puta vez y deja de dar brochazos al aire e intoxicar, k ya hincha los kojonex.


----------



## Muttley (2 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No lo veo asínn.
> 
> Lo k traslada es k TODO el sector, más allá del trilero monopolio regulador/distribuidor/custodio...está metiendo la mano al puchero. K holdear esto es engordar no 4, sino 40 cerdos. Así está la plata hoy : Para un recién llegado, un sector de cutres y mangantes.
> 
> ...



No sé que decirte.
Es lo que ocurre en los mercados reales.

Si una tienda tiene 100 filármonicas para vender, veo cuatro opciones:

-Que las hayan comprado y las tengan en stock, esto ocurre para tiendas pequeñas y grandes.
-Que no las hayan comprado y las tengan en stock, esto ocurre para tiendas grandes y muy grandes que tienen crédito con la mint y pagan según venden, debido a los enormes volúmenes.
-Que no las tengan, las hayan pagado y estén en espera de recepción.
-Que no las tengan y no las hayan pagado, pero que tengan línea con la mint para ofrecerlas en pre-sale y que las paguen ya con el pedido en firme, como en series de tiradas limitadísimas de alto precio.
Esto de nuevo para tiendas grandes o muy grandes.

Si se dispara la demanda de físico la tienda que hace con las filármonicas:

-Las vende todas a pelo en un día vinculado al spot.
Qué hace después? Cierra el chiringuito? las tiendas están lejos de las mint en muchísimas ocasiones (perth, méxico...)
Mientras el precio sigue subiendo...y la tienda comprando a la mint a un precio superior sin nada de venta inmediata...y con los grandes vendiendo en pre-sale. Salen fuera del mercado.
Pueden ir al mercado secundario y ofrecer recompra a precios atractivos....pero en este momento del mercado alcista será complicado hacerse con algo.
En resumen, a cerrar la persiana hasta que llegue nuevo material.

o...


-Meter más margen progresivamente sudándosela el spot hasta que el mercado se estabilice y que su última onza se venda cara cara....

Lo anterior es independiente del precio spot. Ocurre con el precio a 5$ o a 50$. 

Para mi la buena es la 2. Que es lo que están haciendo todos, grandes y muy grandes incluidos.
No tiene sentido quedarse fuera de un mercado alcista sin nada que ofrecer a ningún precio.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No sé que decirte.
> Es lo que ocurre en los mercados reales.
> 
> Si una tienda tiene 100 filármonicas para vender, veo cuatro opciones:
> ...



Más allá de un desarrollo concreto, k en un sistema de custodia y constantes auditorías podía representar literalmente un paso de la noche al día, la blockchain lleva aparejada una innegociable filosofía de descentralización a los servicios auxiliares k genera.

Una crypto respaldada en metal estaría en una banda mínima de precios de compra y venta A CADA MOMENTO en cualkier exchange k la moviera , vamos. Esos diferenciales de calorreo , obviamente amparados en la capacidá de centralización puntual de cada actor en el percal, son sencillamente impensables.

Si aportas tu metal porke el precio te merece la pena...como "militante" , suena bastante preferible k revierta en otro compadre de causa ...antes k en el sirlero de turno, no ?

No son solo las cryptos per sé...es toda la dinámica de intercambio independiente entre pares , y por tanto, de eliminación de chupópteros, k llevan aparejada...


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (2 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No sé ké obtienes de hacer de la ignorancia una cuestión de orgullo, la verdá. Tal vez estás entre esos "de siempre" ?
> 
> Lo k aporta la blockchain es precisamente ausencia de confianza. Mierdear por esa bokilla sin saber ni éso,telita...
> 
> Infórmate de una puta vez y deja de dar brochazos al aire e intoxicar, k ya hincha los kojonex.



Pero a ver, cualquier ventaja que aporte la tecnología actual se aprovechará y de hecho se hace . Los pagos y transacciones aprovechando blockchain ya se están haciendo y pronto serán de uso común. Pero de ahí a plantear una moneda digital (estilo bitcoin) respaldada en oro/plata y descentralizada...es casi una quimera. ¿Quién va a auditar la cantidad de oro/plata a partir de la cual se emita X cantidad de esa moneda digital? Si ahora ( y siempre) ya es dificil, imagínate que sea JP Morgan quien se haga cargo de ella por ejemplo (ya que acumula gran cantidad de plata) ¿Tu crees que un gobierno va ha dejar que se haga con el monopolio de emitir dinero? Ya dejaría de ser descentralizada, verdad?

Aparte, cómo es eso de que plata física no...no es el mismo material que guarda JP Morgan, en el supuesto que hemos hecho, que el que tenemos nosotros en nuestras casas (o donde sea). Qué va ha hacer cuando quiera emitir más moneda, compar solo a las mineras , y entonces el oro/plata de los particulares no vale?

Eso suponiendo que todo esté en manos de un unico emisor de moneda digital basada en oro/plata. Eso suponiendo que nos creemos sus auditorias, que...quién las haría por cierto?
Lo podrán imponer, pero eso, imponer.

O no entiendo tu propuesta de dinero digital descentralizado respaldado en oro/plata.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Feb 2021)

* El supervisor del mercado de materias primas de EEUU "vigila de cerca" la plata tras el fenómeno Reddit *
*La advertencia del supervisor del mercado de commodities de EEUU se suma a la realizada el pasado viernes por la SEC.*
2 febrero, 2021 13:14 





 Invertia | Agencias  
La Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Materias Primas de Estados Unidos (CFTC) ha advertido de que *vigila de cerca la reciente actividad en los mercados de negociación de la plata*, después de que desde el popular subforo WallStreetBets, de la plataforma Reddit, se alentase a tratar de emular con el metal precioso la misma jugada que con GameStop, cuya compra masiva y coordinada por inversores particulares desencadenó el cierre precipitado de posiciones cortas por fondos bajistas.

"La CFTC está monitorizando de cerca la actividad reciente en los mercados de la plata", declaró el presidente interino de la CFTC, Rostin Behnam, subrayando que la Comisión está manteniendo* contacto con otros reguladores, así como con las bolsas y partes interesadas* para abordar "cualquier amenaza potencial a la integridad de los mercados de derivados de la plata", por lo que permanece alerta para vigilar cualquier intento de fraude y manipulación.


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Feb 2021)

Yo tenía unos futuros de plata y los he vendido hoy. No se qué coño hacer, si esto va para arriba o si ha sido todo un timo y se va para abajo. Es que en un tris te plantas con movimientos del 10% y la lias gorda.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pero a ver, cualquier ventaja que aporte la tecnología actual se aprovechará y de hecho se hace . Los pagos y transacciones aprovechando blockchain ya se están haciendo y pronto serán de uso común. Pero de ahí a plantear una moneda digital (estilo bitcoin) respaldada en oro/plata y descentralizada...es casi una quimera. ¿Quién va a auditar la cantidad de oro/plata a partir de la cual se emita X cantidad de esa moneda digital? Si ahora ( y siempre) ya es dificil, imagínate que sea JP Morgan quien se haga cargo de ella por ejemplo (ya que acumula gran cantidad de plata) ¿Tu crees que un gobierno va ha dejar que se haga con el monopolio de emitir dinero? Ya dejaría de ser descentralizada, verdad?
> 
> Aparte, cómo es eso de que plata física no...no es el mismo material que guarda JP Morgan, en el supuesto que hemos hecho, que el que tenemos nosotros en nuestras casas (o donde sea). Qué va ha hacer cuando quiera emitir más moneda, compar solo a las mineras , y entonces el oro/plata de los particulares no vale?
> 
> ...



Prefiero hablar de Plata tokenizada ( el oro como dinero me parece un sacrilegio )...expresa mejor la "inmediatez" entre el metal y su representación digital.

La ventaja, para empezar, es k no necesitas un custodio autorizado por la kastuza...la blockchain , y la gigantesca transparencia k puede aportar se encarga de satisfacer la necesidá de info y consentimiento k los usuarios necesiten y expresen. No es cuestión de aportar nada artificial ni virtual al metal, sino de limitarlo en lo posible, o de procurarle sistemas de gestión mejorados.

Cuando insisto en k una crypto platera debería estar "apoyada" en un plano de reputación y asesoría, por una especie de "consejo de sabios" independiente al impulsor de esa propia moneda - en crypto hay mogollón de sistemas de "militancia" y/o "gobernanza" desarrollados , k se ajustan a las necesidades de descentralización/transparencia/consenso de cada proyecto, incluso para despojar de poder al impulsor mencionado -, es porke tengo clarísimo k encontrarían puntos de optimización en la operativa monetaria-metalera para aburrir...te lo aseguro. Si en otro momento encontramos un contexto más tranki, lo hablaremos en el hilo...aún lo veo muy verde y carca para exponer ese tipo de conversas con espontaneidá y sin k unos u otros acabemos de mala oxtia.

edito : Te aseguro k una gestión de metal monetario vía blockchain podría minimizar el inexcusable riesgo de contraparte a una expresión ÍNFIMA. Del resto de operativas centralizadas y anacrónicas del sector, ya ni hablamos...es k se presta especialmente a ello, joder...


----------



## Long_Gamma (2 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No, todo lo contrario no, pero precipitar compras de fisico tampoco, seguro es todo una farsa publicitada con altavoces, pero que ha desaparecido cantidades ingentes de plata eso te lo aseguro, y que se ha sumado el problema de abastecimiento al que ya habia antes de esta historieta eso seguro.
> Asi que veremos como se desarrolla la historia, cuando la evidencia de NO fisico sea notoria, resumiendo, esto a sido y es positivo, ha acelerado un proceso que ya estaba en marcha, quizas el pensar en esos niveles que se publicitaron es el gran error.



Yo estoy con PdL. Este episodio ha sido positivo por la plata fisica comprada y sobre todo, por el despertar de muchos ante la supresion del metal. Como decia ayer, pienso que mas gente sabe ahora sobre la divergencia fisico vs papel; precisamente porque la operacion no ha sido tan exitosa como esperaban. 

La pila de contratos cortos de ayer (y mas el viernes) ha hecho que los premiums fisico aumenten:
Descuento NAV:​* CEF -3.68%​* PHYS -1.25%​* PSLV -0.99%​Gold dealer lingotes:​* gold [1kg]: +1.43%​* silver [100 oz]: *+14.76%*​​La cuestion es: hay que ejecutar el arbitrage, acudiendo a la entrega del COMEX y vendiendo+14% en la tienda (ROI+14% - gastos), masivamente. Dealers, grupos de gente, particulares, r/WSB... todos. Si es así, se mantendran los premiums e incluso aumentarán. Hasta que cierren "la Silver window" en el COMEX. O el precio futuros se encuentre con la realidad fisica bastante mas arriba.

La mecanica no es dificil de entender: Francia la ejecutó en 1971 y Nixon tuvo que actuar. Cambiando promesas de papel (USD) por el oro que representaban en un gold standard. Un contrato futuro es lo mismo.

Esto es lo unico que nos pueda llevar a los precios @Depeche - ianos, descabellados e irreales IMHO. Por mucho que añada frases tipo "escrito queda" etc...


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (2 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Prefiero hablar de Plata tokenizada ( el oro como dinero me parece un sacrilegio )...expresa mejor la "inmediatez" entre el metal y su representación digital.
> 
> La ventaja, para empezar, es k no necesitas un custodio autorizado por la kastuza...la blockchain , y la gigantesca transparencia k puede aportar se encarga de satisfacer la necesidá de info y consentimiento k los usuarios necesiten y expresen. No es cuestión de aportar nada artificial ni virtual al metal, sino de limitarlo en lo posible, o de procurarle sistemas de gestión mejorados.
> 
> Cuando insisto en k una crypto platera debería estar "apoyada" en un plano de reputación y asesoría, por una especie de "consejo de sabios" independiente al impulsor de esa propia moneda - en crypto hay mogollón de sistemas de "militancia" y/o "gobernanza" desarrollados , k se ajustan a las necesidades de transparencia o consenso de cada proyecto -, es porke tengo clarísimo k encontrarían puntos de optimización en la operativa monetaria-metalera para aburrir...te lo aseguro. Si en otro momento encontramos un contexto más tranki, lo hablaremos en el hilo...aún lo veo muy verde y carca para exponer ese tipo de conversas con espontaneidá y sin k unos u otros acabemos de mala oxtia.



Ya, te entiendo esseri, pero no has respondido a casi ninguna pregunta de las planteadas, sobre todo la de la auditoría que quizá dejes en manos de "un comité de sabios" (pero sin mojonazos eh, que nos conocemos... ).

Sería como un e-gold 3.0 + blockchain, aunque e-gold fracasó al igual que otras monedas digitales respaldadas en oro/plata.
Bueno, ya se hablará...


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Ya, te entiendo esseri, pero no has respondido a casi ninguna pregunta de las planteadas, sobre todo la de la auditoría que quizá dejes en manos de "un comité de sabios" (pero sin mojonazos eh, que nos conocemos... ).
> 
> Sería como un e-gold 3.0 + blockchain, aunque e-gold fracasó al igual que otras monedas digitales respaldadas en oro/plata.
> Bueno, ya se hablará...



Auditorías en manos de comités. no...éso es centralización.

Debate / asesoría por parte de un grupo destinado al efecto ...e implementación de las operativas pertinentes , aceptadas por la comunidad de usuarios, por ejemplo, para minimizar la gestión del proyecto y en especial , el riesgo de contraparte ( k en la anacrónica dinámica metalera actual se asume exageradísimamente, por cierto ) , sí.

OK, ya hablaremos.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No sé ké obtienes de hacer de la ignorancia una cuestión de orgullo, la verdá. Tal vez estás entre esos "de siempre" ?
> 
> Lo k aporta la blockchain es precisamente ausencia de confianza. Mierdear por esa bokilla sin saber ni éso,telita...
> 
> Infórmate de una puta vez y deja de dar brochazos al aire e intoxicar, k ya hincha los kojonex.



¿Te das cuentas que presumes de lo que careces?

Pones palabras en mi boca que yo no he dicho ("obtienes de hacer de la ignorancia una cuestión de orgullo"). Ni obtengo, ni orgullo, ni pajas.

Atacas ad hominen ("Tal vez estás entre esos "de siempre"). Sí, soy el hijo de JPMorgan.

"Mierdear por esa bokilla sin saber ni éso, telita..."

Tus palabras no tienen desperdicio. "Mierdear" "bokilla" "sin saber.." .. mírate en el espejo un poco anda. Los demás no sabemos nada, tus insultos sí que son sabios.

¿Todo porque no creo que la blockchain respaldada en mp vaya a funcionar de la misma manera que no ha funcionado el fiat, porque venden una cosa y luego hacen otra? Porque el mundo está así, ¿o es que yo veo paranoias?
¿Por eso insultas, menosprecias, descalificas y pones palabras que has dicho tú en boca de otro?

Es que es mi opinión, que es lo que no entiendes. Como cualquiera puede tener la suya y punto. Incluido tú, mira por donde.
¿O estás también pensando que los demás son tontos y corren riesgo de ser engañados por algún comentario de alguien y dices esto para salvarles?
Con lo sencillo que es no leer o no darle más importancia a algo que lees y que no te va o lo que sea.

Cuando los insultos y descalificaciones sustituyen a los argumentos algo no va bien.

Esto no va de evangelizar porque lo dice uno. Aquí cada uno es libre de dar su opinión. Los insultos y demás mierdas son otra cosa, de quien los utiliza. Cosa que no va conmigo.

Se empieza por el respeto, a cualquiera. Sin eso, no hay nada más que hablar. No parece que sepas tanto cuando te saltas lo primero. Un poco de humildad siempre va bien.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Te das cuentas que presumes de lo que careces?
> 
> Pones palabras en mi boca que yo no he dicho ("obtienes de hacer de la ignorancia una cuestión de orgullo"). Ni obtengo, ni orgullo, ni pajas.
> 
> ...



Humos, vendehumos, trampas, mangoneos, avaricias, "los de siempre" - k éso , despectivamente, lo esgrimes tú - ...y "todos los sistemas son iguales" ?

Pues no...no todos son iguales.

Entérate antes y haluego pías. Corrección política incluída k tú pintas de respeto o no. Y no te hagas la víctima cuando el primero k descalifica sin puta idea eres tú, y no hacen falta ad hominems para ello. Por supuesto, sobre ninguno de los demagogicos k vuelcas te voy a decir ni pío. Ni sitio en el hilo, ni tiempo, ni ganas.

y end oxtópik por mix partex. A otra cosa.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

¿Coño qué ha pasado aquí? Cesa la plata su carrera alcista y ya vuelven los cristos, descalificaciones y demás rifirrafes?


----------



## lvdo (2 Feb 2021)

Todo lo que no sea físico = riesgo de contraparte.
Físico concentrado en pocas manos sin que circule = Poder absoluto para los que lo tengan

Volver a confiar en que me darán físico cuando entregue papeles/criptos/etc es volver a entrar en el mismo juego de siempre. No sirve.

No hay nada, repito, nada más descentralizado, ni blockchains ni cbdc ni nada, que el dinero contante y sonante. Todo lo demás es religión o imposición. Que nadie se ofenda, ojo.

Un saludo!


----------



## estupeharto (2 Feb 2021)

Sigues igual. Faltando el respeto. Lo que tú digas es lo que vale y el que tú digas no tiene ni puta idea, todo ello amenizado con insultos y descalificaciones, interpretaciones que son axiomas y venga y venga.
Habla de lo que quieras, ignórame, no me hagas alusiones. Es tan fácil como decir tu opinión sin ofender ni insultar.
Y no por mí, yo no soy nadie, a cualquiera.
Y todo esto que he comentado en alusión a tus insultos, es algo que sería positivo si se piensa. De nada. Yo sí que doy por terminado este tema, el ego de los demás no es mi problema.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pregunta a @Notrabajo34 o a @romanillo que de plata bruta y barata controlan. Si hasta creo que refinan y se hacen sus propios lingotes con valor facial de 13€ los de 1 oz y 400€ los de 1 kg



Yo los puse a 800 en el foro hace unas semanas y me deciais que estaban muy caros, hasta este fin de semana no me llegaron ofertas por ellos y ya era tarde pues pensaba en el chalet gratis que me iba a comprar a costa de mi plata.

Al final no me voy a poder comprar nada, la plata sigue bajando.,,,,,,, a tomar porculo chalet.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea físico = riesgo de contraparte.
> Físico concentrado en pocas manos sin que circule = Poder absoluto para los que lo tengan
> 
> Volver a confiar en que me darán físico cuando entregue papeles/criptos/etc es volver a entrar en el mismo juego de siempre. No sirve.
> ...



Sólo con los canales de distribución k usa el personal para conseguir su físico ya asume un riesgo de contraparte infinitamente superior al k debería asumir necesariamente en un sistema de custodia optimizado.

La operativa metalera está centralizada en cada eskina, la custodia - k, por cierto, muchos metaleros asumen en mayor o menor grado sin cryptos por medio - o el monopolio son sólo muestras palmarias de un sistema absolutamente anacrónico, ése es el enorme problema.. Y k es tan centralizado como su eslabón más ídem.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (2 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea físico = riesgo de contraparte.
> Físico concentrado en pocas manos sin que circule = Poder absoluto para los que lo tengan
> 
> Volver a confiar en que me darán físico cuando entregue papeles/criptos/etc es volver a entrar en el mismo juego de siempre. No sirve.
> ...



Eso está bien, pero...ya se intento en México con Salinas Price para cubrirse de la devaluación de su moneda frente al dolar y no consiguió funcionar.



Hay que ser realistas, la plata como moneda circulante, no volverá. O es muuuuy dificil que lo haga.

Por otra parte blockchain ya está funcionando y no tiene ningún inconveniente. Blockchain se asocia a bitcoin, pero es solo una "tecnología" asociada al mismo, no tiene nada malo, se puede usar (y se usa) independientemente de monedas digitales.
O qué hacemos con las transacciones internacionales??? Siquiera con las nacionales...enviar las monedas por correo expres?


----------



## lvdo (2 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Sólo con los canales de distribución k usa el personal para conseguir su físico ya asume un riesgo de contraparte infinitamente superior al k debería asumir necesariamente en un sistema de custodia optimizado.
> 
> La operativa metalera está centralizada en cada eskina, la custodia - k, por cierto, muchos metaleros asumen en mayor o menor grado sin cryptos por medio - o el monopolio son sólo muestras palmarias de un sistema absolutamente anacrónico, ése es el enorme problema.. Y k es tan centralizado como su eslabón más ídem.



El problema es la custodia, esseri. El dinero es poder, sea fiat, metales o criptos. Concentrarlo o asumir su custodia por parte de terceros no es otra cosa que abrir las puertas de par en par a listos y a abusadores, como ha venido ocurriendo a lo largo de la historia.

Suena bonito en la teoría pero en la práctica es todo lo contrario. Dejar que otros guarden tu "poder" al final te deja vendido. No es más que un descargo de responsabilidad similar al de meter cada 4 años un papelito en una urna.

Solución: custodia domiciliaria y sacralización del mismo por la vía legislativa.

Las personas de buena fe creen que todo el mundo es como ellas y no. Esa es la raíz de todo.


----------



## 365 (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Eso está bien, pero...ya se intento en México con Salinas Price para cubrirse de la devaluación de su moneda frente al dolar y no consiguió funcionar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cualquiera sabe, pero Xi sigue yendo a la suya. Xi, el tradicionalista Xi va imponiendo su estilo pasito a pasito.

*24 enero 2021 *
El yuan y el liderazgo de China debilitan el dólar | Periódico Bolivia

...
*LA MONEDA COMO HERRAMIENTA DE LIDERAZGO MUNDIAL*
_Los estándares monetarios surgen de la aceptación generalizada de las reservas de valor del papel moneda para su uso en el intercambio de bienes y servicios, o simplemente de la acumulación de riqueza. Entre mediados del siglo XVIII y finales del XIX, las monedas se basaban en plata y otros billetes recolectados. La falta de insumos y la inestabilidad entre naciones llevaron a un nuevo ciclo que migró al patrón oro, ya sea desde Reino Unido o Estados Unidos.

Entre 1914 y 1945, con el período de las guerras mundiales y la crisis de 1929, las emisiones descontroladas de papel moneda y la inestabilidad entre naciones determinaron el abandono de este modelo. El año 1946 trajo el acuerdo de Bretton Woods, un sistema cercano al patrón oro. De hecho, la premisa era que se respetaría la paridad de U $ S 35 por 31.104 gramos de oro, garantizando el sistema.

En 1970, Francia fue la primera en cambiar sus reservas en dólares por oro, y dado el objetivo de otras naciones de seguir esta acción, Estados Unidos unilateralmente y sin previo aviso, declaró que no honraría el acuerdo de Bretton Woods, abandonando el en 15 de agosto de 1971.

En lo que respecta a nuestros días, China firma ahora sus futuros contratos de compra en yuanes, con opción de convertibilidad en oro. Su condición de líder en el comercio mundial, con grandes reservas de oro y la mayoría de los títulos de deuda estadounidenses, le da crédito para un acto de esta magnitud.

Actualmente, los chinos son los mayores compradores del planeta y este paradigma les permitirá adquirir cada vez más utilizando el yuan, y por tanto reduciendo la demanda de dólares al año. Muchos de sus socios ya intercambian transacciones en monedas nacionales. La canasta de divisas de reserva ya se practica en los países del FMI y del G-20.

Como resultado, el mundo será testigo de un nuevo patrón monetario. En lo que a nuestra realidad se refiere, ya no se trata de depender de una moneda como refugio de valor, que ya presiona para perder representatividad como país líder.
..._


----------



## Chefrufus (2 Feb 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos.
Os informo que en canal de youtube de Golden Age, han proporcionado un cupón de costes de envío gratis en cualquier pedido superior a 300 euros que se haga en Coininvest.
Independientemente de los costes de envío que supongan un pedido determinado, siempre que el importe de compra sea superior a 300 euros los costes de envío son gratuítos.
Cupón: GOLDENAGEFREE
Nota: Sólo es válido para un pedido por persona.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## lvdo (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Eso está bien, pero...ya se intento en México con Salinas Price para cubrirse de la devaluación de su moneda frente al dolar y no consiguió funcionar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo, Salinas Price es un empresario, es decir, fue una iniciativa privada. Lo que yo propongo debe ser algo público e internacional, similar a la Unión Monetaria Latina de los siglos XIX y XX.

Blockchain es fiat dentro de fiat. Fiat embebido. Si funciona es por religión o imposición. 

La plata no volverá porque no interesa que vuelva a los que mandan, debería suceder algo gordo para que lo hiciera.

En cuanto a las transacciones, sería el precio a pagar por la libertad. En cualquier caso, el menor de los problemas.

Un saludo!


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Os informo que en canal de youtube de Golden Age, han proporcionado un cupón de costes de envío gratis en cualquier pedido superior a 300 euros que se haga en Coininvest.
> Independientemente de los costes de envío que supongan un pedido determinado, siempre que el importe de compra sea superior a 300 euros los costes de envío son gratuítos.
> Cupón: GOLDENAGEFREE
> ...



Con el código de @lvdo el monto es más bajo (150 creo). A ver si nos unimos y les pedimos un código exclusivo para burbuja


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> El problema es la custodia, esseri. El dinero es poder, sea fiat, metales o criptos. Concentrarlo o asumir su custodia por parte de terceros no es otra cosa que abrir las puertas de par en par a listos y a abusadores, como ha venido ocurriendo a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> Suena bonito en la teoría pero en la práctica es todo lo contrario. Dejar que otros guarden tu "poder" al final te deja vendido. No es más que un descargo de responsabilidad similar al de meter cada 4 años un papelito en una urna.
> 
> ...



El riesgo de contraparte sólo se anula con el metal en tu mano, obvio.

Pero el asunto se puede minimizar hasta niveles ridículos. Te doy un ejemplo en dos segundos , pero habría MILES : Más allá de los sistemas de seguridá existentes hoy en día, una comunidá k pague 4 delegados suyos - 4 salarios , un gasto ridículo para una millonada de holders - independientes al custodio, k VIVAN ( retórico ) o tengan acceso a unas bóvedas con cada onza perfectamente identificada 24/7/365 provisto de sus testers de ultrasonidos o cualkier otra teconología de chekeo metalero. Y te repito : Como ese ejemplo, mil...es solo para transmitir una idea sobre las posibilidades.

Si hay algo k desgraciadamente parece no haber tenido tiempo ni a nacer en este hype "visto y no visto" ...es la constatación del poderío de un efecto de red como diox manda. Personalmente, aún espero - seguramente "esperaba" y esto es pura inercia - k lo compartido valga para k surja algo a raíz de ello...aunke probablemente sea solo wishfull thinking.

Y del factor humano, ni opinar. Pero la blockchain MINIMIZA la confianza.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Por lo que veo, Salinas Price es un empresario, es decir, fue una iniciativa privada. Lo que yo propongo debe ser algo público e internacional, similar a la Unión Monetaria Latina de los siglos XIX y XX.
> 
> Blockchain es fiat dentro de fiat. Fiat embebido. Si funciona es por religión o imposición.
> 
> ...



Blockchain es una base de datos descentralizada. Y ya. Con infinitos planteamientos de gestión de info. Fiat, religiones, o imposiciones...opcionales.

El metal es un elemento de lo más atractivo para ser tokenizado y aportar un tipo de valor añadido más "reconocible" a crypto ante el profano medio, sobre todo al lleno de prejuicios k asocia las cryptos a la ausencia de valor intrínseco, menosprecia la "intangibilidá" , etc ...


----------



## tristezadeclon (2 Feb 2021)

offtopic

estoy husmeando en el hilo *Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold. y me da bastante pena lo q estoy leyendo

los foreros están indignados (con razón, por supuesto) pq revolut y otros solo permiten hacer ventas en gamestop y no permiten comprar, y como consecuencia la cotización se está desplomando

creo q los de ese hilo no tienen la experiencia q tenemos los metaleros sobre la manipulaciòn de los mercados por parte de los poderosos, nosotros llevamos sufriéndola en el caso de la plata mas de 40 años (desde q a los hermanos hunt les cambiaron las reglas a mitad de la partida para hundirlos y salvar a los de siempre en 1980)

está siendo una masacre sin piedad, tiene pinta de aviso a navegantes, como cuando craso despues de derrotar al ejército de esclavos de espartaco decidió crucificar a los 6000 prisioneros supervivientes a lo largo de la calzada, para q todos supieran cual es el destino q esperaba a todo aquel q se rebelara contra Roma

por cierto, a lo tonto a lo tonto la plata a punto de perder los 27$, q es el precio al q cerró el viernes y por tanto no solo ha perdido toda la ganancia de ayer sino q va a perder mas, ergo a nosotros tb nos están masacrando, y si, sin despeinarse, lo digo para q en el futuro seamos mas cautos y realistas respecto a quien nos enfrentamos, somos un mosquito para esta gente

lo mas importante de todo es tener claro lo q somos (somos guerrilleros echados al monte mientras mantengamos nuestras monedas), contra quien luchamos (napoleón) y cual es en realidad nuestra guerra (es una guerra de desgaste a muy muy largo plazo, siempre acumulando, nunca vender hasta q sea el momento o no quede mas remedio), y ese debería ser nuestro enfoque


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Jaja, si, ayer me deje llevar por el Fomo.
> 
> Bueno solo compre cuatro monedas, en serio a bajado a 23? Coño pues mejor, habrá que cargar más, me estoy aficionando a esto, a ver si se pone en 12 euros como a principios del 2020.
> 
> Pd: pues en las tiendas aún venden las onzas a 30 pavos.



No recuerdo el año pasado haber podido comprar en 12


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pregunta a @Notrabajo34 o a @romanillo que de plata bruta y barata controlan. Si hasta creo que refinan y se hacen sus propios lingotes con valor facial de 13€ los de 1 oz y 400€ los de 1 kg


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

365 dijo:


> _En lo que respecta a nuestros días, China firma ahora sus futuros contratos de compra en yuanes, con opción de convertibilidad en oro. Su condición de líder en el comercio mundial, con grandes reservas de oro y la mayoría de los títulos de deuda estadounidenses, le da crédito para un acto de esta magnitud._



Tienes algún link k desarrolle éso ?


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta lo que ocurrio anoche nada mas cerrar los mercados??
> 
> *the CME Group announced it was raising margins on Comex silver futures by 18% after futures surged to an eight-year high, the exchange said in a statement.*
> 
> ...



Normal. Pedirán más garantías lo cual es lógico. Y a su vez los brokers las trasladarán hacia abajo. De todas esta mierda de los últimos días lo único que espero es que limiten ciertas operativas, con opciones fundamentalmente. Lo que hagan los grandes con los swaps etc etc es su problema. Pero no es ni medio normal que cualquiera pueda meterse en derivados de todo tipo desde el puto móvil.

Yo obligaría a las entregas en físico, si o si. Esto por una parte, la que afecta a los gordos. Y por otra limitaría las opciones para que los mercados no se conviertan en una casa de apuestas como si se tratara de cuántos goles se marcan en un partido.

Ahora vendrán a decir que eso sólo favorece a lo grandes...... Pero pensadlo bien, si por un lado regulan los futuros impidiendo que los gordos no tengan que realizar las entregas, el limitar las opciones, o al menos alguna de las operativas no es descabellado.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> offtopic
> 
> estoy husmeando en el hilo *Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold. y me da bastante pena lo q estoy leyendo
> 
> los foreros están indignados (con razón, por supuesto) pq revolut y otros solo permiten hacer ventas en gamestop y no permiten comprar, y como consecuencia la cotización se está desplomando



Hasta ahora habíamos visto prohibición de cortos en ciertos momentos para "garantizar la estabilidad financiera". Se justifica porque así se evita que los "malvados especuladores" lleven a la bancarrota a las empresas.

Ahora han prohibido ponerse largo para evitar que "los malvados especuladores" que estaban hundiendo a GameStop se arruinen. A ver con qué narrativa justifican lo ocurrido... 

Dejo un par de viñetas de la prensa China al respecto:






Lo que si que es muy probable es que este tipo de movimientos, aparentemente anónimos y organizados en internet, sean instrumentalizados como "cobertura narrativa" para realizar ataques económicos entre potencias rivales: "no he sido yo, han sido los foros de internet" (recordemos que la guerra de IV generación requiere de una narrativa que permita realizar ataques sin declarar abiertamente la guerra).

Y lo más importante, este tipo de acciones tienen potencial de un seguimiento mundial. GameStop no deja de ser una empresa americana que no dice nada a la mayoría del mundo. Pero con el oro y la plata es diferente y la narrativa de "la lucha de los pequeños unidos frente al grande" es muy emocional y puede ser instrumentalizada para cambios en el paradigma monetario si es apoyada por actores institucionales interesados en que dicho cambio se produzca.

Estamos en pleno reseteo monetario y los acontecimientos (espontáneos o no) tienen que ser aprovechados para tomar medidas en la dirección que interese mediante una narrativa creada para justificarlas.

Todavía no veo una narrativa oficial clara en la prensa sobre este tema, iremos viendo cómo explican lo ocurrido, que medidas justifica y que se pretende realmente con dichas medidas.


----------



## angel220 (2 Feb 2021)

Hola, interesantes días. Desde mi humilde punto de vista todos estos movimientos son meros espejismos (aunque a mas de uno le habrá abierto una ventana de que ser posible lo es, algo que hace una semana era imposible pensarlo) Tanto el oro como la plata son parte del sistema por mucho que algunos digan que no y casi me atrevería decir que de forma exclusiva la columna del sistema monetario, siendo el dólar (no incluyo mas fiat) en estos momentos la cabeza. En los últimos años (incluso décadas) todas las incongruencias y disparates económicos tienen una y exclusivamente una misión solo una, "salvar al rey dólar."
Tanto el oro y la plata son esclavos al servicio del "rey dólar", el cual los usa a su antojo, ( junto a otros esclavos llámense divisas o tipos de interes)como lo que son, por lo que si quieren ser libres solo lo serán si se libran de su amo y se ponen al servicio de otro amo que los trate mejor y los haga libres o los ascienda a caballeros. Por lo tanto y resumiendo como he dicho en mi humilde entender mientras haya hegemonía del rey dólar los Mp seguirán igual de infravalorados ya que son la UNICA competencia directa al rey y este cortara las cabezas que haga falta para seguir en su trono.
He puesto como vasallos al oro y plata, pero algo que no comprendo ( entiendo pero no comprendo) aun es para que valen en la actualidad, las valoraciones de las distintas sesiones de los diversos mercados mundiales (acciones, bonos, divisas, materias, etc todos todos) el 99% de los días esperando que el rey hable cuando se despierte a ver que pasa (aunque se sepa que el rey anda desnudo), eh aquí un ejemplo mas de sumisión y vasallaje, y mientras siga desnudo y mandando, todo seguirá igual de "real y congruente" en la economía. Como se escribió en el Cantar del Mio Cid, se podría aplicar al oro " que buen vasallo si tuviera un buen señor", y mientras tanto seguiremos pensando que el mercado es soberano y ya esta que es lo que pone en los libros de economía. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Desconocido (2 Feb 2021)

En homenaje a la plata.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (2 Feb 2021)

Pufff, no se están pasando un poco?

Bajarla un 8,5% es una barbaridad. Al final les cogeremos un asco tremendo.

Ya no son papelitos. La gente que ha comprado físico no ha tratado de especular con papelitos y a fin de cuentas lo considera algo valioso, tanto como ellos que ponen todo su empeño en devaluarlo.


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No sé que decirte.
> Es lo que ocurre en los mercados reales.
> 
> Si una tienda tiene 100 filármonicas para vender, veo cuatro opciones:
> ...



A ver. Yo me dedico a comprar y vender maquinaria industrial de segunda mano. El sector ahora no viene al caso.

Pero te digo que si yo tengo una máquina en stock, y en un fin de semana empiezo a recibir consultas y peticiones de precio de todo el mundo...... en fin, que mi precio de venta no sería estático, vamos a dejarlo ahí. Pero es que además, cojo la demanda y me pongo a gestionar con colegas de todo el mundo quién tiene esa máquina en stock. Este escenario es una carrera de velocidad, y el más rápido gana.

El peor escenario es que el Martes acabes con tu misma máquina en el mismo stock que tenías el Martes pasado. Es decir, ningún problema.


----------



## angel220 (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pufff, no se están pasando un poco?
> 
> Bajarla un 8,5% es una barbaridad. Al final les cogeremos un asco tremendo.
> 
> Ya no son papelitos. La gente que ha comprado físico no ha tratado de especular con papelitos y a fin de cuentas lo considera algo valioso, tanto como ellos que ponen todo su empeño en devaluarlo.



Es la clásica forma matonil, de quien se siente respaldado, de decir aquí estamos que os creíais


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (2 Feb 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Es la clásica forma matonil, de quien se siente respaldado, de decir aquí estamos que os creíais



Si, lo veo. Pero una cosa es hacerlo con quien quiere especular con papel y otra con quien se ha comprado unas monedas porque le gustan y piensa que es ahorro futuro (y ellos saben que esta semana se han desbordado los pedidos). Creo que hay una diferencia. Parece que no les importa que le cojamos verdadero asco y desconfiemos del mercado.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pufff, no se están pasando un poco?
> 
> Bajarla un 8,5% es una barbaridad. Al final les cogeremos un asco tremendo.
> 
> Ya no son papelitos. La gente que ha comprado físico no ha tratado de especular con papelitos y a fin de cuentas lo considera algo valioso, tanto como ellos que ponen todo su empeño en devaluarlo.



Hasta tres jornadas de -10% en la plata se puede considerar algo normal. Si eres nuevo es mejor que te vayas acostumbrando. Con la plata es como cuando le preguntaron a Vigo Mortensen en una entrevista que le hacían en relación a su papel protagónico en Alatriste y venía a decir algo así:

- Entrevistador: Bueno Vigo, cómo se ha sentido eso de ser español?
- Vigo: Ser español es saber perder


----------



## ESC (2 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> offtopic
> 
> estoy husmeando en el hilo *Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold. y me da bastante pena lo q estoy leyendo
> 
> ...



Ha conseguido usted emocionarme.

No es fácil.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> offtopic
> 
> estoy husmeando en el hilo *Tema mítico* : - WALLSTREETBETS TO DA MOON! Hold Paco, Hold. y me da bastante pena lo q estoy leyendo
> 
> ...





Spielzeug dijo:


> Hasta ahora habíamos visto prohibición de cortos en ciertos momentos para "garantizar la estabilidad financiera". Se justifica porque así se evita que los "malvados especuladores" lleven a la bancarrota a las empresas.
> 
> Ahora han prohibido ponerse largo para evitar que "los malvados especuladores" que estaban hundiendo a GameStop se arruinen. A ver con qué narrativa justifican lo ocurrido...
> 
> ...





angel220 dijo:


> Hola, interesantes días. Desde mi humilde punto de vista todos estos movimientos son meros espejismos (aunque a mas de uno le habrá abierto una ventana de que ser posible lo es, algo que hace una semana era imposible pensarlo) Tanto el oro como la plata son parte del sistema por mucho que algunos digan que no y casi me atrevería decir que de forma exclusiva la columna del sistema monetario, siendo el dólar (no incluyo mas fiat) en estos momentos la cabeza. En los últimos años (incluso décadas) todas las incongruencias y disparates económicos tienen una y exclusivamente una misión solo una, "salvar al rey dólar."
> Tanto el oro y la plata son esclavos al servicio del "rey dólar", el cual los usa a su antojo, ( junto a otros esclavos llámense divisas o tipos de interes)como lo que son, por lo que si quieren ser libres solo lo serán si se libran de su amo y se ponen al servicio de otro amo que los trate mejor y los haga libres o los ascienda a caballeros. Por lo tanto y resumiendo como he dicho en mi humilde entender mientras haya hegemonía del rey dólar los Mp seguirán igual de infravalorados ya que son la UNICA competencia directa al rey y este cortara las cabezas que haga falta para seguir en su trono.
> He puesto como vasallos al oro y plata, pero algo que no comprendo ( entiendo pero no comprendo) aun es para que valen en la actualidad, las valoraciones de las distintas sesiones de los diversos mercados mundiales (acciones, bonos, divisas, materias, etc todos todos) el 99% de los días esperando que el rey hable cuando se despierte a ver que pasa (aunque se sepa que el rey anda desnudo), eh aquí un ejemplo mas de sumisión y vasallaje, y mientras siga desnudo y mandando, todo seguirá igual de "real y congruente" en la economía. Como se escribió en el Cantar del Mio Cid, se podría aplicar al oro " que buen vasallo si tuviera un buen señor", y mientras tanto seguiremos pensando que el mercado es soberano y ya esta que es lo que pone en los libros de economía. Un saludo a todos



Ese es el tema. Más movimientos de manos fuertes. Al negocio que se traen hay que sumar la situación político económica que atravesamos. Hay movimiento en las altas esferas. A ver lo que van deparando. Está en boca de todos que la situación se está estirando y estirando, pero tampoco se ve claro el camino y cambios que vendrán. No va a ser fácil. A los de a pie, a verlas venir y que no te la líen.

Lo bueno de los rifirrafes es que llaman la atención de más gente cada vez sobre la manipulación y lo retorcido del sistema. Y no es ninguna tontería. Aquí en el foro la mayoría que entren van a ver información y al final todo el mundo se va enterando, pero ahí fuera hay millones que ignoran la mayoría de las cosas, desde cómo funciona el dinero hasta cómo está funcionando el mundo. 2021 promete para película.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Hasta tres jornadas de -10% en la plata se puede considerar algo normal. Si eres nuevo es mejor que te vayas acostumbrando. Con la plata es como cuando le preguntaron a Vigo Mortensen en una entrevista que le hacían en relación a su papel protagónico en Alatriste y venía a decir algo así:
> 
> - Entrevistador: Bueno Vigo, cómo se ha sentido eso de ser español?
> - Vigo: Ser español es saber perder



Nuevo? no, soy más antiguo aquí que la fecha de tu usuario.

3 jornadas bajando al 10% es +- 30% en 3 días, si tu a eso lo consideras normal...ni en abril de 2011.


----------



## angel220 (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Si, lo veo. Pero una cosa es hacerlo con quien quiere especular con papel y otra con quien se ha comprado unas monedas porque le gustan y piensa que es ahorro futuro (y ellos saben que esta semana se han desbordado los pedidos). Creo que hay una diferencia. Parece que no les importa que le cojamos verdadero asco y desconfiemos del mercado.



Y como se maneja el fisico? con el papel y ya esta. El resto si le importa o no les importa la respuesta es que ni lo han llegado a tener en consideración nunca, si entre ellos mismos se muerden si pueden


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Nuevo? no, soy más antiguo aquí que la fecha de tu usuario.
> 
> 3 jornadas bajando al 10% es un 33% en 3 días, si tu a eso lo consideras normal...ni en abril de 2011.



Este verano mismo sin ir más lejos. Acarició los 25€ y en 3 días la tenían en 18,50€. Lo tengo fresquito porque aproveché para entrar largote entre 18,50 € y 19,60€ en BV. Pude haber descargado entre el domingo y ayer con pingües plusvalías pero no lo hice y aquí estoy foreando


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pufff, no se están pasando un poco?
> 
> Bajarla un 8,5% es una barbaridad. Al final les cogeremos un asco tremendo.
> 
> Ya no son papelitos. La gente que ha comprado físico no ha tratado de especular con papelitos y a fin de cuentas lo considera algo valioso, tanto como ellos que ponen todo su empeño en devaluarlo.



Mira el dolar y vas a entender el por qué


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Voy a abrir un hilo específico para debatir de la relación oro/plata. 

Viendo el gráfico parece que algo se está moviendo


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Si, lo veo. Pero una cosa es hacerlo con quien quiere especular con papel y otra con quien se ha comprado unas monedas porque le gustan y piensa que es ahorro futuro (y ellos saben que esta semana se han desbordado los pedidos). Creo que hay una diferencia. Parece que no les importa que le cojamos verdadero asco y desconfiemos del mercado.



A ver, de primeras nadie ha perdido nada si no ha vendido. Así que los que hayan palmado en 24 horas, pues que les follen, porque son igual de especuladores que los bancos, solo que en tamaño PACO. Y encima gilipollas, porque explicado está el tema de los MP, del físico, de los papelitos y de la madre que los parió en centenares de páginas.

Aquí estamos 30-40 pirados que charlamos del oro y la plata cuando nos dejan los coñazos de las criptos que no tienen bastante con sus putos hilos. De vez en cuando se inundan de cadenas de bloques (aunque reconozco que al final estarán en todos lados) y últimamente leo hasta de geopolítica. En fin. Y yo creo que ninguno de los que normalmente estamos por aquí hemos pensado ni por un momento en vender nada. Al contrario, hemos cargado por si acaso.

De los 30-40, no somos ni la mitad los que además de físico llevamos papel. Yo soy uno de ellos. Al menos yo, tengo claro de que va esta película. Ya se que el juego está trucado y los "márgenes" en los que me puedo mover. Hablo de riesgo en papel. De hecho, hace 2 semanas comenté que entraba a la baja y tres días después me salí con lo que yo denominé como "rasguños". Así que este es el juego. Pero vamos, el mismo juego y con las mismas cartas marcadas que en cualquier empresa de cualquier bolsa de cualquier país.

Así que, resumimos una vez más: El físico no es para especular. Se guarda y punto. Se especula con papelitos y se asumen los riesgos y se disfrutan las ganacias. Y a los que estáis más tiernos en el mundo de los MP, especialmente en la bipolar plata, échale un vistazo bien al pantallazo (Agosto-Sep 2020) para que entiendas que lo de ayer y lo de hoy no es nada extraño.


----------



## FranMen (2 Feb 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Hola, interesantes días. Desde mi humilde punto de vista todos estos movimientos son meros espejismos (aunque a mas de uno le habrá abierto una ventana de que ser posible lo es, algo que hace una semana era imposible pensarlo) Tanto el oro como la plata son parte del sistema por mucho que algunos digan que no y casi me atrevería decir que de forma exclusiva la columna del sistema monetario, siendo el dólar (no incluyo mas fiat) en estos momentos la cabeza. En los últimos años (incluso décadas) todas las incongruencias y disparates económicos tienen una y exclusivamente una misión solo una, "salvar al rey dólar."
> Tanto el oro y la plata son esclavos al servicio del "rey dólar", el cual los usa a su antojo, ( junto a otros esclavos llámense divisas o tipos de interes)como lo que son, por lo que si quieren ser libres solo lo serán si se libran de su amo y se ponen al servicio de otro amo que los trate mejor y los haga libres o los ascienda a caballeros. Por lo tanto y resumiendo como he dicho en mi humilde entender mientras haya hegemonía del rey dólar los Mp seguirán igual de infravalorados ya que son la UNICA competencia directa al rey y este cortara las cabezas que haga falta para seguir en su trono.
> He puesto como vasallos al oro y plata, pero algo que no comprendo ( entiendo pero no comprendo) aun es para que valen en la actualidad, las valoraciones de las distintas sesiones de los diversos mercados mundiales (acciones, bonos, divisas, materias, etc todos todos) el 99% de los días esperando que el rey hable cuando se despierte a ver que pasa (aunque se sepa que el rey anda desnudo), eh aquí un ejemplo mas de sumisión y vasallaje, y mientras siga desnudo y mandando, todo seguirá igual de "real y congruente" en la economía. Como se escribió en el Cantar del Mio Cid, se podría aplicar al oro " que buen vasallo si tuviera un buen señor", y mientras tanto seguiremos pensando que el mercado es soberano y ya esta que es lo que pone en los libros de economía. Un saludo a todos



El oro y la plata no son esclavos, son prisioneros. Si acaso son los reyes y el dólar es el usurpador.
Gobierne quien gobierne, los esclavos somos nosotros.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (2 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver, de primeras nadie ha perdido nada si no ha vendido. Así que los que hayan palmado en 24 horas, pues que les follen, porque son igual de especuladores que los bancos, solo que en tamaño PACO. Y encima gilipollas, porque explicado está el tema de los MP, del físico, de los papelitos y de la madre que los parió en centenares de páginas.
> 
> Aquí estamos 30-40 pirados que charlamos del oro y la plata cuando nos dejan los coñazos de las criptos que no tienen bastante con sus putos hilos. De vez en cuando se inundan de cadenas de bloques (aunque reconozco que al final estarán en todos lados) y últimamente leo hasta de geopolítica. En fin. Y yo creo que ninguno de los que normalmente estamos por aquí hemos pensado ni por un momento en vender nada. Al contrario, hemos cargado por si acaso.
> 
> ...



Ya, gracias por tu contestación Tugalu. Yo ya me presenté en el primer mensaje y acabo de contestar ahora a TomBolillo, si crees que alguien que ha pasado ya por aquí en abril de 2011 cuando la plata se puso a 32 está tierno... 

Yo me reafirmo en lo mismo, una cosa es una bajada como en marzo por el tema del coronavirus o la de Agosto que pones tu, y otra muy distinta el barrido que han pegado hoy con una intencionalidad clara. Te lo digo después de haber visto muchas bajadas del 10%

Y si no te parece mal, no te pongas en plan fernandojeje diciendo lo que hay que hacer o no, que eso será cosa de cada cual, faltaría más.


----------



## FranMen (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Hasta tres jornadas de -10% en la plata se puede considerar algo normal. Si eres nuevo es mejor que te vayas acostumbrando. Con la plata es como cuando le preguntaron a Vigo Mortensen en una entrevista que le hacían en relación a su papel protagónico en Alatriste y venía a decir algo así:
> 
> - Entrevistador: Bueno Vigo, cómo se ha sentido eso de ser español?
> - Vigo: Ser español es saber perder



¿Y qué tiene de malo que baje a 14 € como estuvo hace poco? Pues a seguir cargando.
A mí me gusta comprar los tomates baratos y no caros


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene de malo que baje a 14 € como estuvo hace poco? Pues a seguir cargando.
> A mí me gusta comprar los tomates baratos y no caros



No tiene nada de malo... Solo le contestaba al otro forero que parecía un poco afligido por la barridita de largos de hoy.


----------



## FranMen (2 Feb 2021)

De todas formas, de momento no ha llegado a los 26$-22,4€ que es a lo que estaba antes de empezar el lío. Aunque algunos se enteraron el domingo, la ola empezó el miércoles.


----------



## FranMen (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No tiene nada de malo... Solo le contestaba al otro forero que parecía un poco afligido por la barridita de largos de hoy.



Oportunidad para los que han llegado nuevos tengan tiempo de informarse y empiecen a cargar


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> De todas formas, de momento no ha llegado a los 26$-22,4€ que es a lo que estaba antes de empezar el lío. Aunque algunos se enteraron el domingo, la ola empezó el miércoles.



En Euros lleva desde la apertura usana entorno a los 22,20 - 22,40.


----------



## angel220 (2 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> El oro y la plata no son esclavos, son prisioneros. Si acaso son los reyes y el dólar es el usurpador



Has elegido una palabra que me gusta mas prisioneros pero a la vez hacen el trabajo sucio y lo de usurpador tienes razon pero como dice la canción "pero sigo siendo el rey" repite una y otra vez el dolar


----------



## Snowball (2 Feb 2021)

Robin hood ha levantado las restricciones


*Update (1120ET)*_: After collapsing earlier, various heavily-shorted stocks are soaring off the lows a*fter Robinhood lifted trading restrictions, now allowing clients to buy up to 100 shares of GameStop.* The brokerage also raised the limits on AMC Entertainment, Express and a few of the other five restricted stocks. Koss, BlackBerry and Genius Brands are no longer being restricted._


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No recuerdo el año pasado haber podido comprar en 12



En marzo del 2020 estuvo a 15 dólares, en enero sobre los 17.

Eso es lo que veo en el histórico del precio de la onza de plata.


----------



## Silver94 (2 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> En marzo del 2020 estuvo a 15 dólares, en enero sobre los 17.
> 
> Eso es lo que veo en el histórico del precio de la onza de plata.



Eso está muy bien. A menos de 19 euros no encontrabas nada, y eso con mucha suerte porque las tiendas andaban sin stock.


----------



## lvdo (2 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El riesgo de contraparte sólo se anula con el metal en tu mano, obvio.
> 
> Pero el asunto se puede minimizar hasta niveles ridículos. Te doy un ejemplo en dos segundos , pero habría MILES : Más allá de los sistemas de seguridá existentes hoy en día, una comunidá k pague 4 delegados suyos - 4 salarios , un gasto ridículo para una millonada de holders - independientes al custodio, k VIVAN ( retórico ) o tengan acceso a unas bóvedas con cada onza perfectamente identificada 24/7/365 provisto de sus testers de ultrasonidos o cualkier otra teconología de chekeo metalero. Y te repito : Como ese ejemplo, mil...es solo para transmitir una idea sobre las posibilidades.
> 
> ...



En un país civilizado, el Estado, que es quien debe garantizar la seguridad y el orden, debería hacerse responsable de todo robo o sustracción que sufrieran los ciudadanos. No como ahora, que si te roban un maletín con 5000€ no los vuelves a ver hasta dentro de X años, si es que los ves, después de 3 juicios con su consecuente desgaste físico y mental. Eso es reírse del ciudadano.

Veo bien la opción que planteas, lo que pasa es que solemos tender a relajarnos si vemos que no pasa nada. Empezamos así y terminamos con 4 instituciones acaparando todo el metal. El único problema aquí es la seguridad domiciliaria, que debería estar ya más que garantizada por el gobierno (okupas y tal).

Para mí las criptos son una utopía con más agujeros que un queso gruyer. El P2P, para los torrent, bastante nos la meten ya con el fiat. Lo que no quita para que se pueda operar con ellas y ganar o perder fiat, mientras la confianza dure.



esseri dijo:


> Blockchain es una base de datos descentralizada. Y ya. Con infinitos planteamientos de gestión de info. Fiat, religiones, o imposiciones...opcionales.
> 
> El metal es un elemento de lo más atractivo para ser tokenizado y aportar un tipo de valor añadido más "reconocible" a crypto ante el profano medio, sobre todo al lleno de prejuicios k asocia las cryptos a la ausencia de valor intrínseco, menosprecia la "intangibilidá" , etc ...



Lo es, pero sigue siendo poner tu riqueza en bandeja de plata (nunca mejor dicho) para que otros dispongan de ella para lo que les plazca. Yo no quiero depender de nadie ni de nada para comprar o vender. La dependencia te convierte en esclavo.

Todo esto no es más que reinventar la rueda. El patrón bimetálico ha funcionado perfectamente durante miles de años y fue abolido por los poderosos porque no les permitía manipular la economía a su antojo. Es decir, adueñarse del poder/dinero.


----------



## FranMen (2 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> En Euros lleva desde la apertura usana entorno a los 22,20 - 22,40.



Me he equivocado al hacer la división, 21,38€


----------



## estupeharto (2 Feb 2021)

Creo que sobre el tema de las cristos y spm (o padre) nunca va a haber buen rollo aquí.
Por mucho que cada cual dé su opinión cuando sale el tema o se diga lo que se diga, al final siempre acaba en cabezonerías, insultos y afirmaciones y actos de fe. Confundiendo las churras con las merinas.

Uno puede hablar de los problemas que puede tener o tiene y otro estar a saco con que hay que holdear a muerte, y así con todo, mezclando y afirmando esto y lo otro.
Que si culos ardiendo que si tal que si cual.

Al final es que da ya asco entrar en el tema.
Yo personalmente voy a pasar olímpicamente del puto tema. El que quiera comprar que compre, el que pierda su patrimonio que hubiera espabilado, el que se forre que le aproveche.
Y de lo que se vaya creando o generando en el futuro, entraré si veo que interesa y si no que le den.


----------



## 365 (2 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Tienes algún link k desarrolle éso ?



Pues he encontrado esto, que me hace pensar en comprar más plata  en moneditas.

*13 septiembre 2017*
China lanzará contratos de futuros del petróleo redimible en oro
*China lanzará un contrato de futuros sobre el precio del petróleo en yuanes, convertibles en oro, y cambia así las reglas de juego de una industria dominada por el dólar*


*24 diciembre, 2019*
China lanza opciones de inversión en oro a través de la Bolsa de Futuros de Shanghai - Oroinformación

*China, el principal productor y consumidor de lingotes del mundo, lanzó su primer contrato de opciones de oro en la Bolsa de Futuros de Shanghái y se sumó a una variedad de opciones de inversión para el metal que vio los precios alcanzar los máximos de seis años este año.*

_Los precios del oro en todo el mundo han aumentado aproximadamente un 15% en lo que va del año y están listos para su mayor incremento anual desde 2010, ya que las *preocupaciones e incertidumbres* del crecimiento global sobre la guerra comercial entre Estados Unidos y China *impulsaron el atractivo del metal como refugio seguro*, según *Reuters*._
...

*Abril/2018
El colapso del Petrodolar y el nacimiento del Petroyuan - TRADERS´
El nacimiento del PetroYuan*
_Pues bien, China se ha reunido con los sauditas y ha anunciado que participará en la mayor oferta pública de venta de una compañía que jamás se ha realizado, la Petrolera
Saudita Aramco. Los sauditas se alejan así de su antiguo socio padre del dólar y se acercan a su nuevo socio padre de Yuan, pudiendo ser este el inicio de nueva era en el sistema monetario internacional, el nacimiento del *Petroyuan.*

Lo cierto es que tiene sentido, por ejemplo, ¿preferiría Irán vender el crudo a Europa directamente a cambio de euros en una época en la que la política monetaria Europea busca un euro barato o preferiría en venderlo a través de la Bolsa de Shanghai en Yuanes y respaldado
por oro físico? La respuesta creo que es obvia considerando que el oro físico es el activo monetario más valioso.
..._


*1 de marzo de 2019*
¿Usted ya está ahorrando en yuanes? - Blog de Derecho de los Negocios
_¿Se acuerda que hizo en marzo del 2018? ¿No?, pues China lo tiene muy claro porque fue el mes en el que comenzó a consolidar su política económica internacional, en ese mes emitió su oferta pública de compra de petróleo, algo que es habitual en la proyección económica de los países, sin embargo, en esta ocasión hubo algo diferente en el gigante asiático, la moneda en la cual se proyectó estas compras no fue el dólar, fueron los yuanes (Renminbi). ¿Por qué esto es tan importante?

Es de magna importancia porque ahora China es el principal comprador de petróleo a nivel mundial y desde junio de 2017 ha comenzado a generar alianzas estratégicas para que sus compras sean aceptadas en yuanes, creándose una especie de “acuerdo” comercial que premia a los países que aceptan su moneda, beneficio que han aceptado muy bien países como Rusia (quien le vende el 29.2% del petróleo que compra China), Angola (27.1%), Arabia Saudí (26.5%), Iraq (17,8%[1]), entre otros. Ahora con la nueva oferta pública de compra de petróleo termina de consolidar la estrategia mundial que permitirá que el yuan sea la moneda de comercio internacional en el futuro.
...
..
._

*El futuro*
_China con la firme intención de generar confiabilidad a sus inversores ha activado la política de convertibilidad, es decir que los bancos pueden solicitar al Banco Central de China que convierta sus yuanes en oro puro, lo cual genera mucha confianza a los inversores, no obstante, hay un truco detrás de dicha política, ¿sabe usted quien es el dueño de los bancos más grandes del mundo?, exacto, China, el gigante asiático cuenta con bancos tan grandes como países enteros, por dar un ejemplo el valor en activos del ICBC iguala el PIB de Alemania[4], dentro de ese listado de bancos se encuentran: ICBCB, China Construction Bank Company, Banco Agrícola de China, Banco de China, entre muchos otros.
..._

*25 may. 2020*
_https://www.businessinsider.es/china-prepara-yuan-digital-plantar-cara-dolar-643667_
*Llega el yuan digital para plantar cara al dólar
...
..
.*
_¿Qué resultado tendría, en cambio, un criptoyuan ligado al metal precioso citado? "El Banco Popular de China -BPC- no ha confirmado todavía que la moneda digital vaya a ser respaldada por oro, pero es seguro que, *si finalmente se lanzase una moneda digital respaldada por oro, el dólar estallaría en pedazos",* asegura José Luis Cava, analista técnico independiente._


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Ya, gracias por tu contestación Tugalu. Yo ya me presenté en el primer mensaje y acabo de contestar ahora a TomBolillo, si crees que alguien que ha pasado ya por aquí en abril de 2011 cuando la plata se puso a 32 está tierno...
> 
> Yo me reafirmo en lo mismo, una cosa es una bajada como en marzo por el tema del coronavirus o la de Agosto que pones tu, y otra muy distinta el barrido que han pegado hoy con una intencionalidad clara. Te lo digo después de haber visto muchas bajadas del 10%
> 
> Y si no te parece mal, no te pongas en plan fernandojeje diciendo lo que hay que hacer o no, que eso será cosa de cada cual, faltaría más.



Pues disculpa entonces. Pero no entiendo tu sorpresa de la bajada.

Y nunca digo lo que hay que hacer, Dios me libre. Que cada cual haga lo que le salga de los cataplines.


----------



## 365 (2 Feb 2021)

Yo no entiendo mucho de estas cosas (nada), pero habiendo comprendido como funcionan los HdP manipuladores del mercado de futuros, los que están acostumbrados a fijar el precio de los metales con triquiñuelas, tiene pinta de ataque gordo para disuadir a los retards de GM, entre otros retards, para que no compren plata fisica. Yo soy muy retard, lo siento, compraré más platita en moneditas.

Silver Futures Price - Investing.com UK
26.535 _-2.883_ _-9.80%_ 
_18:01:16_ -_ Real-time derived data. Currency in USD_


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> En marzo del 2020 estuvo a 15 dólares, en enero sobre los 17.
> 
> Eso es lo que veo en el histórico del precio de la onza de plata.



Hizo mínimo enn 11,68 aprox. Pero no en físico. Quizás alguien desesperado pudo comprar tan barato. Pero lo dudo mucho porque en el hilo de compra/venta se vendían a 20-22 euros


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Feb 2021)

Me siento estafado!! Quiero que me devuelvan el dinero de la entrada!! puta estafa de silver to the moon y pollas.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Feb 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Me siento estafado!! Quiero que me devuelvan el dinero de la entrada!! puta estafa de silver to the moon y pollas.



Aguanta compañero que @davitin lo está haciendo like a pro.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Feb 2021)

emosido


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Hizo mínimo enn 11,68 aprox. Pero no en físico. Quizás alguien desesperado pudo comprar tan barato. Pero lo dudo mucho porque en el hilo de compra/venta se vendían a 20-22 euros



Como puede estar tan desacoplado el mercado de plata real con el de plata-papel?

Pd: Entiendo que por el desabastecimiento de plata física, pero entonces menudo tongo, a la plata-papel la podrían haber llamado de cualquier otra forma, si te dicen que es papel respaldado por tabletas de chocolate habría sido lo mismo.


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Feb 2021)

vaya manera de desangrarlo poco a poco, como haciéndole sufrir, sin piedad


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como puede estar tan desacoplado el mercado de plata real con el de plata-papel?
> 
> Pd: Entiendo que por el desabastecimiento de plata física, pero entonces menudo tongo, a la plata-papel la podrían haber llamado de cualquier otra forma, si te dicen que es papel respaldado por tabletas de chocolate habría sido lo mismo.



Oferta y demanda. Esto que puso @Muttley es de comienzos de Enero:



Muttley dijo:


> Rumor bastante contrastado.
> USMint se ha quedado sin monedas eagle de 1oz, aparentenenre por falta de metal físico.
> O Eso se les ha transmitido a los minoristas autorizados (Apmex...).
> No saben cuando podrán ser ofrecidas de nuevo.
> ...



Súmale todo el lío de la semana pasada y, entre que hay poca, y se la quedan o la ofrecen con premium gordísimos......

Ya bajarán, o no. ¿quién lo sabe?


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2021)

Mi humilde opinion es que hay que estar quietecito cuando los mps suben como la espuma, generalmente todo lo que sube asi, dentro de 1 semana, 3 dias, o 10 dias bajara, porque no es normal, es una burbuja.
Ya lo dije en un post de hace poco que no me gustaba que subiera asi la plata.
Mejor es no comprar, recordemos como hace unos años algunos compraban como si se fueraq acabar el mundo a precios desorbitados, teniendo a los pocos dias unas perdidas que aun no se han recuperado, creyendo que iban a pegar el pelotazo de su vida.
Las compras hay que realizarlas cuando el metal este bajo y continuamente a ser posible en varias etapas segun la economia de cada uno. Hay que ser consciente que los mps tienen un precio minimo y de la que no va a bajar mas.
Lo que yo nunca compraria nunca es a los precios que algunos foreros han puesto de como se ha puesto la onza.
Por eso las gacelas que entran en este mundillo, siempre le recomiendo que lean y lean los hilos de los Mps, que enseñan mucho, luego las decisiones las toman ellos.
Quien algunos crean que los Mps son articulos para poner millonarios en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, pues.........
Las plusvalia de ellos se ven con el paso del tiempo y con esto no quiere decir lo que tiene que hacer las personas, ya me guardaria, cada uno es un mundo, solo escribo lo que pienso y lo que he hecho siempre.



.


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> vaya manera de desangrarlo poco a poco, como haciéndole sufrir, sin piedad



Yo creo que por estos niveles frenará. Pero no descarto acabar la semana por debajo de 25. No lo se, el dolar subiendo.... los yields de los bonos.....


----------



## borgar (2 Feb 2021)

Señores, tiempo al tiempo. Ni más ni menos. Ni ayer fue la releche, ni hoy todo es una puta mierda.

Se ha visto, a los ojos de muchos, la manipulación que unos pocos sabíamos desde hace mucho. 

Y aunque parezca mentira, eso ya supone una gran victoria: que el sistema enseñe sus costuras... que ya llegará el momento de romperlas. 

Solo supone esperar, y esperar, y esperar hasta que suden sangre.

Porque por mucha manipulación, mucho nwo y muchas zarandajas la realidad es que pueden llegar a su 2030, agotando el primer metal de la tabla periódica.... porque la minería en el fondo del mar no parece que sea viable a corto o medio plazo, además de el tema de las soberanías maritimas y todo eso que se suponen ya recogidas desde hace años, aunque luego no hay más que ver las ostias que se están dando en el ártico. 

La plata ya toco suelo en el segundo semestre de 2020 y ahora les toca manipular durante un tiempo para que se mueva entre un límite superior e inferior... así seguirán tapando agujeros de sus fondos de inversión y pensiones... agujeros intapables por otra parte.

Tienen muchos frentes (metales, criptos, intervención de las bolsas, compra de deuda soberana, intereses negativos, impagados grandes empresas/pymes, y familias, etc, etc, etc) y solo les queda un arma: la impresora.

Y la impresora lo aguanta todo, hasta que no lo haga.

Quien llame, a estas alturas, a este sistema de corte anarcocapitalista, "sistema liberal" es que es un dogmático de tomo y lomo. Lo malo es que los pocos reductos de liberalismo que puedan quedar desaparecerán por culpa de estos "defensores" ciegos.

Con 3 de estas situaciones para la plata, el desacople puede acelerarse. Y de la misma manera que en la caída de la urss se vendió el hotel más lujoso de Moscú por lo que costaba la lámpara de la entrada, aquí ocurrirá lo opuesto: aquello cuya extracción valga 90 dólares, se esté pagando 29.... a ver si la mineras quieren correr el riesgo!!

El Asia y Sudamérica existen grandes vertederos de equipos electrónicos. Esos equipos no se tocarán hasta que la plata valga más de 100 dólares. 

De aquí a 2030 no se si habrá agenda o no. Lo que si será es el final de muchas materias primas baratas. A ver que pasa con la plata y aquellos que la ningunear como "materia prima".

Que vendan papeles por la producción de plata de 5-10-50 años cuando no quede eso.

Que imprima Biden otros 7,2 millones de dólares para "reactivar la economia".

Señores, llegados a este momento solo hay una verdad cierta:

El sistema económico mundial no se puede mantener sin inyecciones de impresora. Y cada vez esas inyecciones son mayores, estando en una curva exponencial.

Intentaron parar varias veces, hace 8 años, hace 5 años y hace 2 años. Y tuvieron que volver a las andadas porque el tinglado se les caía. 

Y eso antes del covid.

Como una bomba nuclear, solo hace falta una masa crítica. 

Mientras tanto escucharéis los nuevos dogmas basados en esa aberración en la que la Teoría Monetaria Moderna funciona con impresión, tipos negativos, "too big to fail" y sin dinero en efectivo "para evitar lavados" ("lavados" que hasta hace poco, poco les importaban).

Y un sistema capitalista sin intereses, es como una orgia de sifilíticos en el que uno tiene el sida: por más vueltas que des y por muy bien que lo vendas, tras cada vuelta no hay mejora posible.


----------



## FranMen (2 Feb 2021)

borgar dijo:


> Señores, tiempo al tiempo. Ni más ni menos. Ni ayer fue la releche, ni hoy todo es una puta mierda.
> 
> Se ha visto, a los ojos de muchos, la manipulación que unos pocos sabíamos desde hace mucho.
> 
> ...



Estaba pensando estos días que el dueño de un vertedero electrónico en países con mano de obra barata, yo pensaba en África se puede hacer de oro si la plata alcanza el precio adecuado y es rentable reciclarla.


----------



## Tolagu (2 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Estaba pensando estos días que el dueño de un vertedero electrónico en países con mano de obra barata, yo pensaba en África se puede hacer de oro si la plata alcanza el precio adecuado y es rentable reciclarla.



A ver si rescatamos el tema de las bacterias. Hay varios grupos poniéndolo en marcha.

A New Zealand Startup Is Using Microbes to Suck Solid Gold Out of E-Waste


----------



## Eyman (2 Feb 2021)

Qué mustio se ha quedado esto!

Veo las onzas de plata en dracma a 27 y pico, que es el precio al que compré a los belgas cuando el precio estaba despegando sin freno.

Y tras irse a 32, baja y se queda a 27.

Que aún si hubiera rebotado para abajo con fuerza podría volver a meterle, porque previsoramente, sólo compré la mitad de lo que tenía previsto.

Pero al final ni me llevo la alegría de haber pillado a tiempo, ni puedo volver a recargar. 

En fin, paciencia, seguiremos observando.


----------



## brigante 88 (2 Feb 2021)

Siempre se debe analizar la situación, y si te paras un momento a pensar, mucho mas allá de la cotización por la que "muchos sufren" ... lo mas positivo de todo y donde nos debemos fijar es que días como ayer fue casi imposible comprar plata, y la poca que había ya vimos que por debajo de 32€ onza era difícil encontrarla.
Eso quiere decir que los deberes hay que tenerlos YA hechos, y si no te quedaras como las vacas mirando al tren los papeles son una cosa, y el físico otra , que no se olvide.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Dejo esto sobre la dimensiones de los kugers

What is a Krugerrand

*1 oz Krugerrand* should weigh 33.931gm and contain 31.1gm of gold, which is 1.0 oz fine. The remaining metal is 2.826gm of copper, or otherwise know as 22ct gold.

The diameter can vary between 32.77mm and 32.61mm. 

The thickness has slightly varied over the years :
-from between 2.972 mm and 2.87mm before 1976. 
-Between 1976 and 1979 the tolerance was 2.972mm and 2.740mm. 
-After 1979 the thickness became between 2.84 mm and 2.74mm.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2021)

Nerblu dijo:


> Te haré caso e invocare a @Notrabajo34 y @romanillo a ver si saben donde adquirir varios kg de plata, yo de monedas controlo pero donde pillo no venden lingotes jaja



Yo te vendo en granada a 950 euros si tan interesado estas y eso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Interesante video. Habla un poco de la plata, sobre el 38:00

? Explicamos la Verdad detrás de #GameStop & #RoobinHood.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta lo que ocurrio anoche nada mas cerrar los mercados??
> 
> *the CME Group announced it was raising margins on Comex silver futures by 18% after futures surged to an eight-year high, the exchange said in a statement.*
> 
> ...




Por lo que me he mirado, esto significa que suben los requerimientos de plata física para operar contrato en COMEX? ¿Es así?

SI es lo que digo esto sí que va a hacer subir al plata, y bastante.

A ver si alguien lo puede explicar, que creo que es muy importante


CME Hikes Silver Margins After Prices Surge to Eight-Year High


CME Group está aumentando los márgenes de los futuros de plata de Comex en un 18% después de que los futuros subieran a un máximo de ocho años, dijo la bolsa en un comunicado.



Los márgenes aumentarán a $ 16,500 por contrato desde $ 14,000, a partir del 2 de febrero, según el intercambio. La decisión se basa en "la revisión normal de la volatilidad del mercado para asegurar una cobertura de garantía adecuada", dijo en un comunicado.



El aumento significa que aquellos que quieran negociar futuros de plata deberán aportar más garantías para asegurarse de que pueden cumplir con sus obligaciones. Si bien el intercambio aumenta los márgenes de manera rutinaria cuando un contrato se dispara o es extremadamente volátil, la medida del lunes podría sacar a los jugadores más pequeños que no tienen suficiente efectivo para hacer los depósitos necesarios.



CME Hikes Silver Margins By 18%: Paper-Physical Disconnect Set To Explode - Activist Post


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Mi humilde opinion es que hay que estar quietecito cuando los mps suben como la espuma, generalmente todo lo que sube asi, dentro de 1 semana, 3 dias, o 10 dias bajara, porque no es normal, es una burbuja.
> Ya lo dije en un post de hace poco que no me gustaba que subiera asi la plata.
> Mejor es no comprar, recordemos como hace unos años algunos compraban como si se fueraq acabar el mundo a precios desorbitados, teniendo a los pocos dias unas perdidas que aun no se han recuperado, creyendo que iban a pegar el pelotazo de su vida.
> Las compras hay que realizarlas cuando el metal este bajo y continuamente a ser posible en varias etapas segun la economia de cada uno. Hay que ser consciente que los mps tienen un precio minimo y de la que no va a bajar mas.
> ...



Hola soy nuevo en el tema y me pica el gusanillo; quiero comprar dos monedas 1oz de plata y 1/4 de oro (ambas filarmónicas) 
Crees que es buen momento? Y sino; cuanto crees que debería esperar?


----------



## scratch (2 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Mi humilde opinion es que hay que estar quietecito cuando los mps suben como la espuma, generalmente todo lo que sube asi, dentro de 1 semana, 3 dias, o 10 dias bajara, porque no es normal, es una burbuja.
> Ya lo dije en un post de hace poco que no me gustaba que subiera asi la plata.
> Mejor es no comprar, recordemos como hace unos años algunos compraban como si se fueraq acabar el mundo a precios desorbitados, teniendo a los pocos dias unas perdidas que aun no se han recuperado, creyendo que iban a pegar el pelotazo de su vida.
> Las compras hay que realizarlas cuando el metal este bajo y continuamente a ser posible en varias etapas segun la economia de cada uno. Hay que ser consciente que los mps tienen un precio minimo y de la que no va a bajar mas.
> ...



Su ilustrísima (no es recochineo, es sincero):
¿podría indicar cuál cree que es el precio mínimo de los mps?
Y sé que entre su maravillosa colección no tiene usted una bola de cristal, pero le estaria/mos muy agradecido/s si nos indicara, al menos, a qué precio compraría usted.


----------



## esseri (2 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Creo que sobre el tema de las cristos y spm (o padre) nunca va a haber buen rollo aquí.
> Por mucho que cada cual dé su opinión cuando sale el tema o se diga lo que se diga, al final siempre acaba en cabezonerías, insultos y afirmaciones y actos de fe. Confundiendo las churras con las merinas.
> 
> Uno puede hablar de los problemas que puede tener o tiene y otro estar a saco con que hay que holdear a muerte, y así con todo, mezclando y afirmando esto y lo otro.
> ...



K te den a tí, o a tu PM ( o padre ) - y ahora llorikea pork te dewelvan TU pelota de corrección política maricona y falso respeto - no sería el problema...el problema , a ver si te enteras de una puta vez, es el por culo k dais a kien no se entera entre pipiolos como tú, idiotas y sanguijuelas como los 4 paletos multinicks k se repartían protagonismo en los hilos del carcamal fernandito ( y chiringuito en los de compra y venta )...y kieren seguir haciéndolo desde éste . Y sobre todo el pastizal k les condenais a palmar en metal ...y el aún exponencialmente mayor , en cryptos ( k perfectamente y para dar una idea práctica, ha podido servir para multiplicar posiciones en físico por dos cifras en los últimos años. Sí, posiciones TOTALES por dos cifras...asínnn k no es extraño k os kieran tener en la inopia con las "malditas crystos" y coplas por el estilo - en los hilos bitcoñeros es exactamente iwal...pero demonizando el metal , probablemente wena parte de ellos incluso sean los mismos -). Éso, y no chuminadas lloronas de egos mal llevaos y corrección política mojigata es lo k importa y afecta al interés general del forerío generando una partida a dos barajas y condenando a kien no se coske a ser el tonto a la mesa.

Normal k las cryptos den por culo akí...es k el tokenizar MPs colaboraría a joder el chanchullo alrededor del metal/papel - y de BTC - del k mama tanto milonguero...de los k el hilo está PETÁO.

Para kienes tiren de físico "revolusionari" & HODL integral - otra mamapoyada como la del maximalismo bitcoñero , salvo k se abrace con auténtico conocimiento de causa - : Los volketes diarios de papel no son cosa del diabólico JPMorgan , las fuerzas del mal y la awela k fuma ni poyas , sino de una legión de poseedores de Físico & Papel k se financian a costa del HODL de los ingenuos. En el payaso ése del Llinares y sus milongas de mantenimiento de rikeza en garbanzos , k ahora sale con k BTC mejora su sistema trilero para sakear la volatilidá interesada del metal ( léase poseedores en Babia sufriendo el precio en su chepa ) está la mejor prueba. Con BTC, un activo poderosísimo como capital especulativo y cada vez más , puedes balancear Oro sin mirar un puto gráfico y cada semana/día/hora/, depende de tu codicia, tener más , con un puto click . Igual k con el fiat, con el k se lleva siglos haciendo...aunke los ladrones piniculeros de la Santa Revoluçao no te van a decir una mierda de ello. Se les ve la patita puntualmente en sus derrapadas de yolovalguistas perdonavidas, iwal k se ve en los hilos bitcoñeros , hoy ya, tras años de evangelización interesada hacia el HODL inamovible , petáos de alardes multiplicaóres de hazañas rebotando BTC en Shitcoins . Este perfil de fulanos no son más k otros más de tantísimos actores k se aprovechan del contexto trilero del metal y un sistema de descubrimiento de precios deliberadamente distorsionado.

El asunto es k el Metal , tokenizado en un sistema honesto, eficaz e instantáneo , optimizado para la gestión "monetaria" de esos activos ( y perfectamente diseñable ), les jodería sus timmings aventajados para esa volatilidá de la k maman...porke kien holdease físico religiosamente atendiendo a las patrañas de estos estafadores vería , incluso sin kererlo, las asincronías y contradicciones en su pantallita en cero´coma. El dinero , tanto en estos hilos como en los bitcoñeros está en lo k se calla , no en lo k te dicen todos esos "compadres de pastel"...estos apóstoles del "Oro por garbanzos contra el imperio del Comex & libertarios de Nakamoto" . Los estafadores , son ellos...y tu hodl sacrificado, su fuente infinita.

Lo k debería hacer cualkier florero ( a kien ya se le supone metal ) es comenzar a posicionarse modestamente, repito, modestamente en cryptos - a estas alturas, casi mejor ya directamente en BTC , al menos hasta empezar a saber moverse - gota a gota , sin la menor prisa y asegurando un promedio sanote pero minimizando riesgo...y una vez adkirida cierta posición, comenzar a ordeñar el sistema desde la pinza antifiat k ya he expuesto repetidamente y k en sus movimientos pendulares entre crypto y metales , deja propinas hasta sin buscarlas...k es lo k puede asegurarte independencia financiera sin permisos ni milongas.


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el tema y me pica el gusanillo; quiero comprar dos monedas 1oz de plata y 1/4 de oro (ambas filarmónicas)
> Crees que es buen momento? Y sino; cuanto crees que debería esperar?



Hola, pues si eres nuevo en el tema de los Mps, mi consejo es que cuanto mas leas con relacion a los hilos de plata y oro, mejor.
Ni yo, ni nadie te puede contestar a tus preguntas, nadie tiene una bola de cristal para vaticinar la subidas o bajada de los Mps



.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

[QUOTE = "lvdo, publicación: 33509650, miembro: 176386"]
En un país civilizado...
Para mí las criptos son una utopía con más agujeros que un queso gruyer. El P2P, para los torrent, bastante nos la meten ya con el fiat. Lo que no quita para que se pueda operar con ellas y ganar o perder fiat, mientras la confianza dure.



Lo es, pero sigue siendo poner tu riqueza en bandeja de plata (nunca mejor dicho) para que otros dispongan de ella para lo que les plazca. Yo no quiero depender de nadie ni de nada para comprar o vender. La dependencia te convierte en esclavo.

Todo esto no es más que reinventar la rueda. El patrón bimetálico ha funcionado perfectamente durante miles de años y fue abolido por los poderosos porque no les permitía manipular la economía a su antojo. Es decir, adueñarse del poder/dinero.
[/CITAR]



_*Las cryptos tienen bastante mejores fundamentos k los k les supones. De cualkier modo, para ahorrar tiempo, no mires al dedo y mira al cap de BTC : Dentro de nada, será ese tsunami de capital especulativo dirigible el k pille la bandera de Robinjuz y yerbas parejas...y verás ké risas. Si no kieres perder tiempo , no mires a lo k es BTC , sino a lo k contiene...si entiendes el poder del Gold, entenderás el suyo en cero´coma.*_


----------



## estupeharto (3 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> K te den a tí, o a tu PM ( o padre ) no sería el problema...el problema es el por culo k dais a kien no se entera entre pipiolos como tú, idiotas y sanguijuelas como los 4 paletos multinicks k se repartían protagonismo en los hilos del carcamal fernandito ( y chiringuito en los de compra y venta )...y kieren seguir haciéndolo desde éste . Y sobre todo el pastizal k les condenais a palmar en metal ...y el aún exponencialmente mayor , en cryptos ( k perfectamente y para dar una idea práctica, ha podido servir para multiplicar posiciones en físico por dos cifras en los últimos años. Sí, por dos cifras...asínnn k no es extraño k os kieran tener en la inopia con las "malditas crystos" y coplas por el estilo - en los hilos bitcoñeros es exactamente iwal...pero demonizando el metal , probablemente wena parte de ellos incluso sean los mismos -). Éso, y no chuminadas lloronas de egos mal llevaos y corrección política mojigata es lo k importa y afecta al interés general del forerío generando una partida a dos barajas y condenando a kien no se coske a ser el tonto a la mesa.
> 
> Normal k las cryptos den por culo akí...es k el tokenizar MPs colaboraría a joder el chanchullo alrededor del metal - y de BTC - del k mama tanto milonguero...del k el hilo está PETÁO.
> 
> ...



Pero a mí qué me cuentas subnormal. ¿Yo te he dicho algo a ti?
¿Yo he dicho a alguien que haga esto o lo otro?
Tú estás flipao. No haces más que tergiversar, poner palabras que no he dicho, tirar continuamente de falacia, echar mierda por tu boca, acusar gratuita y falsamente.

Si tienes problemas mentales te arreglas, pero no vengas a lanzar toda tu porquería porque te da por ahí.
Das pena.
Hala, al ignore por méritos propios. El único que tengo ignorado.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola, pues si eres nuevo en el tema de los Mps, mi consejo es que cuanto mas leas con relacion a los hilos de plata y oro, mejor.
> Ni yo, ni nadie te puede contestar a tus preguntas, nadie tiene una bola de cristal para vaticinar la subidas o bajada de los Mps
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias; tengo pendiente un libro que aqui mismo han colgado.
Lo unico que este hilo es una locura con casi 500 paginas y la gente insultandose y todo (mira el mensaje anterior) y ademas lleva abierto desde 2003 ¿como leo yo todo esto?


----------



## estupeharto (3 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Gracias; tengo pendiente un libro que aqui mismo han colgado.
> Lo unico que este hilo es una locura con casi 500 paginas y la gente insultandose y todo (mira el mensaje anterior) y ademas lleva abierto desde 2003 ¿como leo yo todo esto?



Lo de los insultos no tiene que ver con el tema ni con la gente. Siempre hay gente loca que insulta en internet, pero eso lo puedes ver fácilmente viendo los mensajes de cada uno.
Es un tema importante y no se aprende todo en un día. La gente que ves que habla de temas es porque se han informado antes.

Si no has conocido un tema antes, el que sea, es lógico que no sepas. Ahí estará tu interés en saber si es que vale la pena para ti.
A poco que leas aprenderás.
Piensa también que aquí la gente no gana nada, se está por aprender, intercambiar opiniones, etc. Lo que aprendas bueno es.
Si te sirve de algo, yo tampoco me he leído ni una mínima parte. Necesitaría una vida y la verdad, el tiempo es oro.


----------



## Eyman (3 Feb 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Siempre se debe analizar la situación, y si te paras un momento a pensar, mucho mas allá de la cotización por la que "muchos sufren" ... lo mas positivo de todo y donde nos debemos fijar es que días como ayer fue casi imposible comprar plata, y la poca que había ya vimos que por debajo de 32€ onza era difícil encontrarla.
> Eso quiere decir que los deberes hay que tenerlos YA hechos, y si no te quedaras como las vacas mirando al tren los papeles son una cosa, y el físico otra , que no se olvide.



En mi caso llevo un par de años haciendo los deberes, de acuerdo con mis posibilidades ya tengo hecho lo más importante, sólo quería meterle el último empujón en un buen momento.


El papel, como no entiendo lo suficiente, no lo toco.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

El FMI, con la UE en la palma de la mano hace tiempo , estrena hilo directísimo con el guateke yankee.

Exclusive: Yellen to name ex-IMF official Lipton to senior Treasury role, sources say


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (3 Feb 2021)

Eyman dijo:


> En mi caso llevo un par de años haciendo los deberes, de acuerdo con mis posibilidades ya tengo hecho lo más importante, sólo quería meterle el último empujón en un buen momento.
> 
> 
> El papel, como no entiendo lo suficiente, no lo toco.



Eso es muy sabio: no invertir en lo que no se conoce bien. Yo he aprendido esto a base de tropezones.


----------



## asqueado (3 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Su ilustrísima (no es recochineo, es sincero):
> ¿podría indicar cuál cree que es el precio mínimo de los mps?
> Y sé que entre su maravillosa colección no tiene usted una bola de cristal, pero le estaria/mos muy agradecido/s si nos indicara, al menos, a qué precio compraría usted.



Gracias por lo de ilustrisima, pero no, que va, soy un aprendiz en todo y maestro en nada, eso si con mucha experiencia aun cuando algunos no se lo crean con relacion a los Mps., por mis manos han pasado muchos Kgrs de ello y cuando he visto la oportunidad de compra, asi lo he hecho.
De principio te dire que todo tiene un costo en la extracion y producion en este caso a los Mps,, cono el resto de las cosas en esta vida.
Yo estoy servido desde hace muchos años, quizas compro alguna que otra pieza, que no he podido conseguir para terminar de rellenar ese hueco en esa coleccion.
Para mi esta todo caro, te soy sincero, con relacion a los precios que yo he ido comprando, y gracias a ello afortunadamente tengo unas plusvalia bestiales. Mis Mps no los voy a vender-canjear aun cuando se disparen, solo las tengo como refugio para cuando me haga falta disponer de ellas para un problema grave o para cambiar por alimentos.
El precio de los Mps, estan manipulados desde hace muchos años, pero creo que ya le queda poco para que tengan su precio real.
Yo ya hace mucho tiempo que no me preocupo de la cotizacion pero hay que tener en cuenta su extracion, fabricacion, distribucion, venta, etc. para ir sumando todo ello. Yo no soy nadie para poner un precio minimo, pero si te dire para que se tenga en cuenta, que al principio del año pasado, cuando rebuscaba si encontraba alguna de las piezas que me hace falta, veia onzas a la venta entre 14-16 euros, sin ser premiun, y en ese precio ya han sacado tajada cada uno de la cadena de custodia de los Mps, despues cada uno vende como le da la gana, segun la oferta y demanda.
saludos


----------



## lvdo (3 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> [QUOTE = "lvdo, publicación: 33509650, miembro: 176386"]
> En un país civilizado...
> Para mí las criptos son una utopía con más agujeros que un queso gruyer. El P2P, para los torrent, bastante nos la meten ya con el fiat. Lo que no quita para que se pueda operar con ellas y ganar o perder fiat, mientras la confianza dure.
> 
> ...



Tienen los mismos fundamentos que los tulipanes: escasez y demanda. Es más, el BTC aún ni se acerca al precio de los tulipanes en plena burbuja, tiene margen aún.

Puede coger esa ola que dices o irse al guano a partes iguales.

12 años vs 5000. No le queda nada todavía.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Tienen los mismos fundamentos que los tulipanes: escasez y demanda. Es más, el BTC aún ni se acerca al precio de los tulipanes en plena burbuja, tiene margen aún.
> 
> Puede coger esa ola que dices o irse al guano a partes iguales.
> 
> 12 años vs 5000. No le queda nada todavía.



No es ningún cuerpo a cuerpo...éso nublará tu perspectiva.

Pero para preservar la de otros, k es lo k importa : Posesión inviolable, irreplicabilidad, capital parasitario de destrucción masiva. Lo enchufas a cualkier estructura económica y la deja en los wesos en cero´coma. Una puta birguería.

Ayákadakualo.


edit : ( A otro post ) :

Las iniciativas privadas son precisamente las k pueden conseguir descentralizaciones k los oligopolios institucionales jamás aceptarán. Por otra parte , tampoco las instituciones son garantía de solidez , ni sikiera de moralidá a medio o largo plazo. Otra referencia arcaica más k puteada y amortizada.

Mejorar los planteamientos existentes en cualkier estructura o ámbito no es ningún imperativo - más aún cuando muchas veces se muestran totalmente limitados por el propio canibalismo de una corrupción siempre presente - ...si consigues superarlos con otros, aunke sean diametralmente opuestos. De hecho, muchas veces , por intereses y rigores creados en los modelos a mejorar , son el único camino.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

Todo este mini hilo de Gromen - k para mí es el mejor, el puto amo - está cojonudo.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Feb 2021)

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2021/02/...-wiped-out-online-precious-metals-dealer.html

Dejo una entrevista al CEO de JM Bullion, una tienda minorista de plata, sobre cómo su inventario se ha vaciado en un fin de semana. Pronostica problemas en la cadena de distribución de plata física ya que las Mints (cecas de moneda) no pueden cubrir una demanda como la que ha habido tras el rumor de que el próximo objetivo de los wallstreetbets iba a ser la plata.

Ha habido bastantes clientes nuevos y muchos de los clientes habituales queriéndose anticipar a estos. Han sido sólo inversores particulares con unos 2.500$ de inversión de media.

Conclusión: los cuatro gatos que ya están dentro pueden secar el mercado de físico en caso de pánico comprador en cuestión de horas.

Qué consecuencias va a tener esta acción? Incertidumbre en los mercados de formación del precio mediante el uso de ventas al descubierto. No saben cuantos contratos van a solicitar la entrega de físico al vencimiento. Desde el comienzo de la pandemia han ido aumentando el número de contratos que lo solicitan y este evento posiblemente acelere la tendencia viendo lo rápido que se seca el mercado de plata física y la divergencia de precio que se produce entre el físico (limitado) y el papel con el que se forman los precios.

Creo que veremos más movimientos de pequeños inversores (espontáneos o no) pero la próxima vez pueden ser globales y dirigirse a los metales. Una vez seco el mercado de físico no sería posible comprar metales con dinero fiat: el momento perfecto para sacar una divisa respaldada por oro (o plata) ya que sería la única forma de adquirirlos.

_________

Por cierto, la prohibición de largos es lo que les hicieron a los hermanos Hunt para hacer colapsar el precio de la plata.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por cierto, la prohibición de largos es lo que les hicieron a los hermanos Hunt para hacer colapsar el precio de la plata.



Les faltó su propia plata tokenizada para manejar a discreción todo ese género directamente a mercado y a espaldas de la kastuza.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

*Lo descartas ? Pues no keda partida ni ná.*


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

Supongo k jugaban al límite con la regulación. Como con las pelis viejas, hay k ponerse en ese contexto...si no, no entiendes vanguardias, transgresiones, etc ...fundamentales en el entendimiento de la copla en su momento.

La desverwenza actual probablemente y llegados a ese nivel - impensable hoy - , los haría imbatibles, 2big 2fall y tóa la gaita...

Hace ya mucho k el Jran Capital sencillamente estruja las pelotas del regulador. Es lo k aconteció en 2009 : K la clase politicucha no sólo asumió el fin del sistema salvando a Lehman y condenándolo todo a una prórroga final testimonial pero ineludible - este último decenio no ha pasáo de puro folklore para las masas -...sino k digirió su rol secundario en el cotarro de poder global.


----------



## Dadaria (3 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Todo este mini hilo de Gromen - k para mí es el mejor, el puto amo - está cojonudo.



¿Que podemos interpretar en este caso por bail out? ¿Imprimir, rescatar? ¿Por que cuentan los chinos con que eso no ocurra? Al fin y al cabo, Biden parece entusiasmado con superar a Trump en darle a la impresora.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Feb 2021)

No me lo tomo a mal 

Lo que dice el vendedor de metales es lo mismo que hemos visto en las tiendas de físico de aquí también: el stock vuela en un fin de semana de pánico comprador y el precio del físico aumenta por su escasez. Ahora toca un tiempo de largos plazos de entrega y mayores premiums hasta que la situación vuelva a la normalidad. 

Es cierto que ha ocurrido más veces y siempre ha vuelto a la normalidad al cabo de un tiempo. Pero que ocurre si el pánico comprador de físico se extiende o es apoyado por actores institucionales?

Vivimos tiempos excepcionales previos a un cambio de paradigma económico y monetario. Acabamos de ver con GameStop que la gente está dispuesta a perder dinero a cambio de poder mostrar al mundo que el emperador está desnudo. Y mucha de esa gente que recibe semanalmente dinero fiat gratis recién impreso por los estímulos monetarios... 

Esa gente que va a preferir perder dinero comprando una compañía de venta de juegos obsoleta o comprando riqueza tangible? Ha quedado claro que con un mero rumor el mercado de físico se seca. Mucha de esa gente dispuesta a pagar dinero por mostrar las costuras del sistema va a pasar a la plata física una vez pase el momento de GameStop. 

Se ha visto la fragilidad del mercado de plata física y hay ganas de venganza después de lo ocurrido. Es un sentimiento nuevo el que mueve a los pequeños inversores: la ira (sin miedo a perder dinero ya que la recompensa es derrotar al enemigo). Intentar canalizar esa ira allí donde interese va a ser el objetivo de las potencias en conflicto cuyos CMs en estos momentos deben estar haciendo horas extras para intentar influenciar en los foros de reddit.

Utilizar los pequeños inversores como cobertura narrativa sobre la que camuflar ataques económicos a nivel institucional es una oportunidad que no se puede dejar pasar.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Que podemos interpretar en este caso por bail out? ¿Imprimir, rescatar? ¿Por que cuentan los chinos con que eso no ocurra? Al fin y al cabo, Biden parece entusiasmado con superar a Trump en darle a la impresora.



Mantener el funambulismo del Eurodólar.

Y sin la menor consideración a un Biden de atrezzo , please...Sólo les ha faltáo poner un geranio a los mandos...


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero a mí qué me cuentas subnormal. ¿Yo te he dicho algo a ti?
> ¿Yo he dicho a alguien que haga esto o lo otro?
> Tú estás flipao. No haces más que tergiversar, poner palabras que no he dicho, tirar continuamente de falacia, echar mierda por tu boca, acusar gratuita y falsamente.
> 
> ...



Un individuo que cada vez que discrepas en algo con el te llama maricona, no es para tener mucho en cuenta.

Mejor dejarlo que siga con sus baños de protagonismo.

Por otro lado, esa manera de escribir que no entiende ni su PM, no merece atención alguna, que es lo el busca con esa actitud.

Pobre diablo...!


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un individuo que cada vez que discrepas en algo con el te llama maricona, no es para tener mucho en cuenta.
> 
> Mejor dejarlo que siga con sus baños de protagonismo.
> 
> Por otro lado, esa manera de escribir que no entiende ni su PM, no merece atención alguna, que es lo el busca con esa actitud.



Jurl jurllll !!!  

Tú paladea mi esperma entre esas muelas, reina...y mira, éso k t keda pa´la posteridá. Échalo al cajón de tus neuras de maricónplejines, keridisimo E.T. , amorfo , cornudo , chismoso y peseterillo.

La incontinencia biliar de cucarachitas como tú es mi jolgorio. Ajo y awa, timador de pega. 

Lo dicho : A saborear, maifrén. Seguro k disfrutas tanto como yo...no, cari ? 

Vaaa...Beeesiiiiis...


----------



## Caracol (3 Feb 2021)

Aquí en España, parece que queda metal en las tiendas. Me da que alemanes e ingleses arrasarán con todo y el español medio ni se enterará de qué es lo que ha ocurrido. 

En fin, somos así. 

PD.: intentemos no insultar, ni faltar, ni enredos entre dos. Gracias.

A las malas, botón de "ignore".


----------



## estupeharto (3 Feb 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un individuo que cada vez que discrepas en algo con el te llama maricona, no es para tener mucho en cuenta.
> 
> Mejor dejarlo que siga con sus baños de protagonismo.
> 
> ...



Si sólo fuera maricona... Lo bueno es que encima interpreta las cosas erróneamente, aunque no estés hablando con él ni de él ni de lo que ha dicho él, se le cruzan los cables y arremete contra ti, tu madre y toda la mierda que suelta siempre, por la cara. Y encima tergiversando y tirando de falacia para justificar sus desvaríos, insultos y opinión. Se le podría decir de todo, pero no vale ni la pena. Queda retratado.
Encima habla de que uno tiene interés en no sé qué, cuando parece que el que tiene interés es él por como se comporta.
Además es un desagradecido. Cuando tuvo los insultos con Fernando en aquel post, yo comenté y pedí a Fernando, que como creador del hilo podría quitar los "tags" que insultaban a este personaje, ya que el creador del hilo era el único que podía borrarlos y mantener los que quisiera.
Pero bueno, ahora ya en el ignore y que se apañe. Si recapacita y se da cuenta, eso que será mejor para él. Yo paso de ver nada suyo ni entrar en sus historias.
Es lo que pasa en estos foros, que siempre hay subnormales que se dedican a ir insultando y ofendiendo, y lo que consiguen es que la gente deje de participar. Es como lo que hablábamos del mundo real de la economía, está todo lleno de sinvergüenzas , y la salida que nos dejan es que cada uno se informe y espabile y deje de "participar" en sus patrañas. El mundo ideal estaría muy bien, pero estamos en el mundo real y es lo que tenemos.


----------



## timi (3 Feb 2021)

yo es que soy muy corto , si pone algún dibujito o foto lo miro , pero su prosa no la entiendo ,, reconozco que es problema mio.


----------



## esseri (3 Feb 2021)

Antes de nada kisiera destacar k en el follón con la carcamala jubilada en su patético chiringuito fue el forero estupeharto , como ya - y no cabía otra - le agradecí en su momento, el único k defendió mi derecho a expresarme sin ser insultado ni marginado en camarilla infecta y k además considero un florero de buenas intenciones e intento permanente de aportes positivos a los hilos comunes. Ni por el forro lo olvido y de ello la incomodidá especial k me ha tocáo en estos últimos posts y aseguro k he asumido como tal , pero también k debía marmarme a conciencia...pues de paciencia ante despistes y confusiones interesadas , y probablemente de tiempo de posteo, voy peláo y creo k el forerío tampoco va sobráo de tiempo en un reset k se acelera , asínn k obro en consecuencia . K conste de cualkier modo , la incomodidá comentada y mis disculpas sinceras en cualkier interpretación personal, terreno en el k no he kerido salpicar negativamente en ningún momento ni modo - ni además podría, por el propio criterio del forerío tras el posteo diario para saber kién es un cantamañanas y kién no -. Valga de algo o no, es de ley y dicho keda.





Bien...kiero moverme again, asínn k lo mismo y para gloria de unos cuantos, me tiro otro motrollón sin postear...y lo mismo en un titá, k tal como están las cosas, la ocasión surge tal cual y hay k menearse isofáto.

Kisiera dejar antes , entre el elegante ruido de despistáos, cabezotas reaccionarios y liantes baratos , un par de puntos k creo jugosones para el indie promedio. Y como Hezpaña es casa común por akí, pues con ese tamiz. Ayákadakualo con como lo interprete y lo k haga, faltaría piú. Ya me acusaron en el hilo de shitcoins de organizar la cesta de la compra del personal , su prosperidá futura y casi la universidá de sus vástagos por simplemente exponer las chapas k iba pipeando para un posible provecho de un trabajo hecho. En fin... k todo diox es mayorcito , se supone... o al menos, lo supongo yo.

A la altura actual, imo, pintan dos opciones de prosperidá inexcusable . Incluso antagónicas frecuentemente, el k kiera un patrón para sus bendiciones personales , jodido va y mejor le iría abrirse de mente, pero wé, opinión subjetiva. Creo k durante la transición al reset, para depósitos de Rikeza no monetarios/de "Ahorro Standard"" como acciones, tocho, etc se presumen volatilidades de pura montaña rusa y el meneo del árbol para sakear manos débiles pinta la poya en verso en un escenario ni inflacionario ni deflacionario, sino todo lo contrario : de simultaneidad y sucesión de burbujas y drenajes , caóticos y a machete respecto a mogollón de activos...y en fin, en cualkier caso, esos destinos no son formatos expresos de Reserva de Rikeza ...y salvaguardando "Rikeza pseudo-oficial" estarán a tiro muy posiblemente , incluso ridiculamente a tiro en contextos futuros.

Gold & BTC parecen ya a estas alturas dos vehículos idóneos para el volkete de rikeza y paso a la próxima pantalla ( Las CBDC están aún por definir y habrá k estar HIPER atentos...pero hoy por hoy, pajotes mentales y tiros al aire, nada más ).

Veo más k posible k exista el "dinero de 2 velocidades", y el superior de esa dualidá será todo el k exceda una supervivencia elemental y una barrera natural con la k la Kastuza sencillamente vete a la plebe en el futuro y la población mundial sean dos departamentos estancos pa´los restos. BTC y Gold pintan la pasta , antagónica y oficial , del Club "on top" con la k se podrá himbertir, acceder a profesionales de élite , avances tecnológicos, comprar negocios aunke sea un puto kiosko - es decir, generar Rikeza en la cuantía k sea - , etc . ( Eth y la plata , como ya he comentado alguna vez, las veo punteras , incluso con posibilidades de revalorización sobre la media de BTC y Gold en momentos puntuales , pero "maleables", por su S2F y capacidá de emisión no sujetas a los rigores de la "Rikeza innegociable" ) En Hezpaña, la clase media , k veremos si pasa el filtro NWO ( gente con un Millón de patrimonio - $ - ) está en torno al millón de personas. Los ricos hoy se acotan en Billonarios y un kilo lo tiene casi cualkiera k se apañe decentemente, no nos flipemox . Lo k nos interesa es k la clase media es un 2,5% de la población y no estaría de más formar parte de ese clú en el futuro.

Extrapolando esas cifras cañís - un país waltrapas , pero del primer mundo y k pinta referente constantemente en muchos manoseos de la kastuza global y por tanto, presente en la fiesta - , la clase media mundial serían 200 minoyes de personas. Sobre la base de un Dinero de dos velocidades, o rikeza inaccesible de facto k permita el acceso a la élite global, entiendo k un amarre tanto respecto al circulante de Gold como de BTC es hoy más k considerable y razonablemente accesible mientras continúan el drenaje de fiat vía pinículas de terror, viruses , blokeos de negocios generadores de rikeza en cualkier cantidá y sector , cierres de fronteras - blindaje de derechos de asalto fiscal - y otras yerbas...y por tanto, muy recomendable. Más allá de éso, no se adivinan, objetivamente, grandes posibilidades de pérdidas ni , en cualkier caso, montantes inasumibles por el ahorro dedicado a ninguno de ambos formatos - y menos en una estrategia de mínimos como ésta -. En fin, volviendo a la extrapolación cañí respecto a la clase media mundial, el selecto 2.5 % de la población global son 200 minoyes de personas. Personas k podrían monopolizar los dos formatos de "Dinero Élite" sugeridos hasta ahora y susceptibles de escasez .

Pues bien, con las 200.000 toneladas de Gold sobre la tierra, la tenencia per cápita promedio de esa clase media global arroja la más k redondísima y curiosísima cifra de un kilo de Oro por barba. Casualidá casualidosa.

En BTC , por ínfimo k suene a personal k crea "haber perdido el tren" - cuando el asalto a degüello actual de BTC se haga evidente a sus ojos , aún con un ENORME recorrido de revalorización , imo , no les parecerá tan pokita cosa - la tajada promedio estaría en 0,105 bitcoins. Menos de cuatro boniatos a día de hoy, unas dos onzas. ( atentos a los posibles 38.000 pavos en este empujón semanal y tras ello, a revisitar recientes máximos...k podrían meter BTC en 6 cifras a medio plazo y esas 2 onzas podrían ser 5 ó 6 , con el consiguiente aumento de dolor de wevos ante el dilema ...k poco cuesta asegurar a la ortodoxia metalera k van a tener k seguir teniendo pero k muy presente ).

Imo, estas dos posesiones son inexcusables para , más allá de Manolismos forofos hacia una u otra preferencia , una diversificación prudente para cualkier convencido de k estamos asistiendo ahora mismo ya no a la erosión, sino a la kema kastuza vertiginosa y voluntaria de naves fiat y el paso a la próxima pantalla monetaria ante nuestros ojos.

Más allá de ambas posesiones de Reserva Intocable , dedicar lo k se kiera o pueda a balancear diariamente ambos activos es un win win sin pegar un palo al awa ( Currelo : Un click al día..tú "medirássss". Riesgo : Kedarse pilláo en el segundo mejor activo de Reserva de valor del planeta - k suena perfectamente masticable y más con un despiece en tres tercios propuesto y a gusto de las filias y fobias del comsumiór - ). Mi ideal a partir de esos mínimos INTOCABLES : 1/3 de HODL, 1/3 de munición de balanceo "poco toketeable" - hasta sentirse apto para asumir riesgos controlados - y 1/3 de munición de balanceo sin recato. La vaina de balanceo paleto al alcance aún hoy de casi cualkiera en Dinero Élite es volcar cada día el beneficio del activo revalorizado sobre el otro. El tercio de "semi-hodl" lo dejo para kienes se pongan nerviosetes en tendencias alcistas prolongadas viendo cómo se drenan "sus tesooorooossss " , ya sean alternativamente uno u otro. Imo, este planteamiento te blinda individualmente de líos y liantes , fomos , fuds y milongas varias ...y puede asegurar un crecimiento contínuo de Rikeza. Huelga comentar k comprar barato implica cambiar un activo on fire por otro k generalmente en esos momentos se presenta al público como tulipán, puta mierda, relikia bárbara del pasado, etc etc etc. Finalmente, toca resaltar k si uno de esos dos activos es un fake magnético para atraer, con ánimo de confiscar o arrasar rikeza fiat, riesgo más k probable, el hundimiento de uno de los dos revalorizaría el otro automática y exponencialmente. Y esa es la paz de jugar a dos barajas. Y la Paz es uno de esos intangibles tan menospreciados por akí...k oye, resulta k toca pagar... En fin...c´est la vie, Maripuri...

Y ya. Ahí lo dejo, pendiente de ajustes, triples mortales con tirabuzón , hacer el pino y hasta limpiarse el ojal , k pa´éso está, pero sobre todo por si pudiera valer a floreros con un poder adkisitivo limitadillo ( muchos de kienes sobrepasen ese status , y aunke , visto o lo visto, huyan de comentarlos publicamente, seguramente conocerán perfectamente e incluso usarán , y antes k yo, este tipo de patrones ). En caso de desparrame, supongo k poco pasa tras decenio y pico de foro y miles de conspiranoias de kinta dimensión soltadas al viento. Y siempre...con el ayákadakualo por delante, por supuestón.

Finalmente, no puedo dejar de comentar la interesante valoración de incluír en ese hipotético "promedio de clase media" , en la medida de lo posible y deseable, a tantas personas como cada cual considere a su cargo , tutela o devoción.

OK, deberes de compadre hechos por akí y éso . A otra cosa.


----------



## lurker (3 Feb 2021)

Hola chicos, soy un noob en esto de los metales pero me gustaría tener algo de plata y oro. Qué recomendáis, comprar lingotes o monedas? veo que en plata las monedas no llevan IVA, pero los lingotes sí. No hay alguna forma de comprar lingotes sin IVA?
Luego también he visto que de un lingote de 1kg a otro hay mucha diferencia
ejemplo: 
este a 860€ Plata sin IVA: Lingote de Plata Good Delivery de 1kg para Custodia
y este a 988€ 1 Kilo Coinbar | Plata | StoneX | silver-to-go


----------



## IvanRios (3 Feb 2021)

lurker dijo:


> Hola chicos, soy un noob en esto de los metales pero me gustaría tener algo de plata y oro. Qué recomendáis, comprar lingotes o monedas? veo que en plata las monedas no llevan IVA, pero los lingotes sí. No hay alguna forma de comprar lingotes sin IVA?
> Luego también he visto que de un lingote de 1kg a otro hay mucha diferencia
> ejemplo:
> este a 860€ Plata sin IVA: Lingote de Plata Good Delivery de 1kg para Custodia
> y este a 988€ 1 Kilo Coinbar | Plata | StoneX | silver-to-go



En mi opinión nada de lingotes, todo en monedas.


----------



## Caracol (3 Feb 2021)

Monedas, sin duda.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Feb 2021)

lurker dijo:


> Hola chicos, soy un noob en esto de los metales pero me gustaría tener algo de plata y oro. Qué recomendáis, comprar lingotes o monedas? veo que en plata las monedas no llevan IVA, pero los lingotes sí. No hay alguna forma de comprar lingotes sin IVA?
> Luego también he visto que de un lingote de 1kg a otro hay mucha diferencia
> ejemplo:
> este a 860€ Plata sin IVA: Lingote de Plata Good Delivery de 1kg para Custodia
> y este a 988€ 1 Kilo Coinbar | Plata | StoneX | silver-to-go



No tengo ahora mucho tiempo. Echa un poco para atrás en el hilo y verás respondida la consulta con todo lujo de detalles.

La respuesta corta es monedas, siempre monedas


----------



## timi (3 Feb 2021)

lurker dijo:


> Hola chicos, soy un noob en esto de los metales pero me gustaría tener algo de plata y oro. Qué recomendáis, comprar lingotes o monedas? veo que en plata las monedas no llevan IVA, pero los lingotes sí. No hay alguna forma de comprar lingotes sin IVA?
> Luego también he visto que de un lingote de 1kg a otro hay mucha diferencia
> ejemplo:
> este a 860€ Plata sin IVA: Lingote de Plata Good Delivery de 1kg para Custodia
> y este a 988€ 1 Kilo Coinbar | Plata | StoneX | silver-to-go



Repasa el hilo , si , son 500 paginas , pero piensa también que las prisas son malas consejeras


----------



## estupeharto (3 Feb 2021)

Sobre la plata, la Luna, los foreros rebeldes, los banqueros y la información que va y viene.
Para los que en los últimos días estáis preguntándoos por todas estas cuestiones, os sorprenden los movimientos y estáis un poco perdidos o con dudas.
Comprar y vender plata, aparte de primero estar informado sobre lo que haces y cómo funciona, lleva asociado un trabajo, tiempo y coste.
Esto no es para comprar y vender en cuatro días y ganar dinero. Ni para comprar y pensar que vas a doblar en un año.

Es un mercado altamente manipulado por manos fuertes. Que tienen el dinero de la impresora y el poder para cambiar leyes y hacer lo que les venga en gana con bastante impunidad.

La plata sube, baja, sube, baja... lleva años así... pero de ahí no podemos sacar la conclusión errónea de que va a seguir así y ya está.
Estamos en 2021, hay que mirar al mundo como está y hacia dónde va.

En todos estos vaivenes, hay varias cosas ciertas que no se pueden cambiar. Hablando de la plata, es un elemento valioso para la industria, que tiene muy buenas cualidades, que se ha utilizado como reserva de valor históricamente, que es "escaso" y más que lo va a ser, porque se va a seguir utilizando...hasta que se pueda....como con el petróleo.... que es el que está marcando y va a seguir marcando el ritmo de juego.

Se viene hablando del peak-oil mucho tiempo, y era como "que viene el lobo" y la gente ya con los memes y las gracias nadie se lo cree. Pero estamos viendo (por encima del bozal) con nuestros propios ojos en tiempo real, cómo el peak-oil está cambiando el rumbo de muchas hojas de ruta y cómo se está acelerando todo. Cambio climático super población terrorismo derechos humanos virus miedos y control, energías renovables etc.
Todo lo que quieran decir. No hay para más fiesta. Se acaba. Tienen que hacer algo para bajar el ritmo (de los demás) y seguir con el control del juego.

Así que lo que durante unos años ha valido y funcionado, también se va acabando. Y esto afecta a la plata, a la bolsa, a esas super empresas que (dicen que) valen un potosí, .... cuando llegue el momento se va a ver lo que vale cada cosa. Esto es lo que hay que tener claro, informarse de todo esto y comprender la situación.


----------



## Muttley (3 Feb 2021)

lurker dijo:


> Hola chicos, soy un noob en esto de los metales pero me gustaría tener algo de plata y oro. Qué recomendáis, comprar lingotes o monedas? veo que en plata las monedas no llevan IVA, pero los lingotes sí. No hay alguna forma de comprar lingotes sin IVA?
> Luego también he visto que de un lingote de 1kg a otro hay mucha diferencia



En el opening post, tienes una guía rápida de acceso a:

-Informe de plata de 2020 (usos, consumo, minería....)
-Literatura complementaria traducida por compañeros como @Berciano230 
-Post esencial para comprender donde estamos y hacia donde vamos. @antorob 

Una vez que tengas claro que quieres invertir, tienes que leer:

-Guia para principiantes de compra de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes.
-Monedas y colecciones de plata. Por serie. Son posts antiguos pero muy muy valiosos porque además de la descripción muy extensa de cada serie, se puede comprobar que se esperaba de la plata y de las colecciones en 2012-2013.....y donde estamos en 2021. Los posts generados por @fff 
-Post relativos específicos a monedas de oro y tamaños, equivalencias.

Y ya para darlo todo hecho, un buscador de metales con hilo propio ideado y desarrollado por @lvdo donde figuran tiendas, precios actualizados , gastos de envío....

Además un link donde se explica todos los temas de tributación.

Toda esta información a un click. No necesitas revisar 500 páginas.
Una vez que hayas empapado, estaremos encantados de responder a tus preguntas y dudas de manera más concreta.


----------



## FranMen (3 Feb 2021)

Para los técnicos:
Futuros de Materias Primas: COT Semana 26 Enero


----------



## lvdo (3 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Antes de nada kisiera destacar k en el follón con la carcamala jubilada en su patético chiringuito fue el forero estupeharto , como ya - y no cabía otra - le agradecí en su momento, el único k defendió mi derecho a expresarme sin ser insultado ni marginado en camarilla infecta y k además considero un florero de buenas intenciones e intento permanente de aportes positivos a los hilos comunes. Ni por el forro lo olvido y de ello la incomodidá especial k me ha tocáo en estos últimos posts y aseguro k he asumido como tal , pero también k debía marmarme a conciencia...pues de paciencia ante despistes y confusiones interesadas , y probablemente de tiempo de posteo, voy peláo y creo k el forerío tampoco va sobráo de tiempo en un reset k se acelera , asínn k obro en consecuencia . K conste de cualkier modo , la incomodidá comentada y mis disculpas sinceras en cualkier interpretación personal, terreno en el k no he kerido salpicar negativamente en ningún momento ni modo - ni además podría, por el propio criterio del forerío tras el posteo diario para saber kién es un cantamañanas y kién no -. Valga de algo o no, es de ley y dicho keda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esseri, si escribieras mejor tus mensajes llegarían a más gente. Estoy seguro de que quieres aconsejar y compartir conocimiento pero esa forma que tienes de escribir no ayuda. Y tampoco lo hace el enzarzarse en trifulcas estériles que no aportan nada, y esto va para todos los que participan en ellas.

Solo con esas dos cosas conseguirías más aprecio y valoración.

Un saludo!


----------



## Silver94 (3 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Esseri, si escribieras mejor tus mensajes llegarían a más gente. Estoy seguro de que quieres aconsejar y compartir conocimiento pero esa forma que tienes de escribir no ayuda. Y tampoco lo hace el enzarzarse en trifulcas estériles que no aportan nada, y esto va para todos los que participan en ellas.
> 
> Solo con esas dos cosas conseguirías más aprecio y valoración.
> 
> Un saludo!



Yo a veces empiezo a leer sus mensajes y a la tercera frase me rindo XD
Y cuando veo que hay discusión perdiendo las formas entre algunos foreros paso completamente de perder el tiempo leyendo, me da totalmente igual de qué trate la discusión.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Esseri, si escribieras mejor tus mensajes llegarían a más gente. Estoy seguro de que quieres aconsejar y compartir conocimiento pero esa forma que tienes de escribir no ayuda. Y tampoco lo hace el enzarzarse en trifulcas estériles que no aportan nada, y esto va para todos los que participan en ellas.
> 
> Solo con esas dos cosas conseguirías más aprecio y valoración.
> 
> Un saludo!



Yo le leería con gusto, pero en la primera frase ya me rindo. Debe tener dislexia o algo de eso...


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Antes de nada kisiera destacar k en el follón con la carcamala jubilada en su patético chiringuito fue el forero estupeharto , como ya - y no cabía otra - le agradecí en su momento, el único k defendió mi derecho a expresarme sin ser insultado ni marginado en camarilla infecta y k además considero un florero de buenas intenciones e intento permanente de aportes positivos a los hilos comunes. Ni por el forro lo olvido y de ello la incomodidá especial k me ha tocáo en estos últimos posts y aseguro k he asumido como tal , pero también k debía marmarme a conciencia...pues de paciencia ante despistes y confusiones interesadas , y probablemente de tiempo de posteo, voy peláo y creo k el forerío tampoco va sobráo de tiempo en un reset k se acelera , asínn k obro en consecuencia . K conste de cualkier modo , la incomodidá comentada y mis disculpas sinceras en cualkier interpretación personal, terreno en el k no he kerido salpicar negativamente en ningún momento ni modo - ni además podría, por el propio criterio del forerío tras el posteo diario para saber kién es un cantamañanas y kién no -. Valga de algo o no, es de ley y dicho keda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mis dies por el mensaje

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (3 Feb 2021)

Yo meto sus textos en Google traductor y aún así no hay forma así que tuve que ignorarlo. Si alguien es capaz de traducirlo se agradecería


----------



## estupeharto (3 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> ....
> Y tampoco lo hace el enzarzarse en trifulcas estériles que no aportan nada, y esto va para todos los que participan en ellas.
> Solo con esas dos cosas conseguirías más aprecio y valoración.



Puedes tirar de hemeroteca. Eso que tú has dicho, lo hemos dicho algunos muchas veces, mojándonos y con la mejor de las intenciones. Te lo digo de navegante a navegante.

Tyson dijo: Todo el mundo tiene un plan, hasta que recibe el primer guantazo.

Aplicado aquí sería algo así como, todo el mundo ríe las gracias, hasta que se cagan en su pm.

Y tampoco metamos a todo el mundo en el mismo saco. Al César lo que es del César.


----------



## 365 (3 Feb 2021)

larazon.es/economia
*02-02-2021 *
Cómo se determina el precio del oro y la plata
(bla...bla...bla...etc)
...
..
.
*De qué dependía*
_En su origen, el precio del oro dependía de la *London Gold Fixing Association*. Sus cinco miembros (lo cinco mayores banqueros, comerciantes y refinadores de metales preciosos) fijaban el precio en dos ocasiones al día por teléfono: la primera a las a las 10:30h y la segunda a las 17:00h, hora londinense. El presidente comunicaba un precio acorde al precio de mercado y los miembros se lo transmitían a sus clientes a la espera de recibir sus órdenes de compra y venta.* La primera vez que se fijó fue en 1919*. *En 2015, fue reemplazado por The London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) Gold Price*. El precio sigue fijándose dos veces al día, en este caso a las 10:30h y las 15:00h, en dólares estadounidenses. No obstante, tal y como explica Ribera,* esta referencia ha quedado obsoleta y ya no hay nadie que marque un precio. El precio lo marca el mercado.
De qué depende hoy en día*
El precio del oro varía en función de la oferta y la demanda. “*Principalmente, el precio de los metales preciosos depende de *los futuros”, explica Borja Ribera. Es decir, con los contratos de futuro *se pacta el precio de un activo para una fecha futura*. Con ese pacto, los inversores acuerdan vender y comprar el activo a un precio que se fija en el momento actual en el que se firma el contrato para un fecha concreta del futuro. “Como en todas las materias primas, hay una contraprestación, en este caso en oro, si finalmente no se vende ese futuro. Esto se hace porque los futuros de las materias primas están pensados para un uso de los interesados”, añade el profesor del EAE Business School.
*CME Group es una empresa reúne a compradores y vendedores para operar con futuros y opciones.* Se trata del mercado a donde se va a comprar y vender activos como el oro, por lo tanto, no marca un precio como tal, pero sí que* es la referencia de su precio de mercado,* explica Borja Ribera.
Como materias primas, *el precio del oro y la plata se ve afectado también por factores como*: *la minería *(de la que depende la oferta); la *incertidumbre* económica y geopolítica; la demanda de los sectores interesados en estos material (sobre todo la *industria joyera*); y las tasas de interés, principalmente de la Reserva Federal, ya que cuando las tasas que ofrece la deuda soberana de EE UU aumentan, la cotización del oro se ve afectada negativamente y los inversores apuestan por los títulos de renta fija._


*25 septiembre, 2020*
_Multa de 1.000 millones de dólares a JPMorgan por manipular los mercados de oro y plata - Oroinformación
...
..
.
Esta elevada multa serviría para cerrar un caso que lleva cerniéndose sobre el banco desde hace varios años y representaría para el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos coronar con éxito su *ofensiva contra las técnicas ilegales de trading*, especialmente en los mercados de metales preciosos.
*La más extendida de estas técnicas ilegales de trading es el llamado ‘spoofing’,* que consiste en que los traders colocan órdenes falsas de compra o venta, que no tienen intención de ejecutar, con el objetivo de provocar una reacción en los restantes participantes en el mercado y alterar los precios, y retirarlas en el último momento, embolsándose las ganancias.

El *Departamento de Justicia de los Estados Unidos* tiene a esta práctica en el punto de mira desde hace años y ha desarrollado sofisticadas *herramientas de análisis* que le permiten detectar posibles casos de ‘spoofing’ que antes pasaban inadvertidos.

*Desde JPMorgan han comunicado en varias ocasiones durante este proceso que estaban negociando con las autoridades para resolver las investigaciones.
El acuerdo alcanzado con el Departamento de Justicia, la Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) y la Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC) podría hacerse público esta misma semana y no implicaría ninguna restricción adicional a la actividad del banco.*

Ni el banco ni los departamentos oficiales encargados de la investigación han confirmado ni desmentido la información de Bloomberg News. Tras conocerse la noticia, *las acciones de JPMorgan cayeron un 1,6%,* un porcentaje inferior al que perdieron los títulos de otros bancos estadounidenses._





_*no implicaría ninguna restricción adicional a la actividad del banco
no implicaría ninguna restricción adicional a la actividad del banco
no implicaría ninguna restricción adicional a la actividad del banco*_





MATALOS* A TODOS HONOLABLE EMPELADOL GLOBAL XI JINPING. SON UNOS IJOPVTAS. TANTO Jp MORGAN COMO EL DEPARTAMENTO DE JUSTICIA Y LA SEC y _CFTC _.

*Matalos figuradamente. Es decir economicamente sin cortarte, yendo a saco a por ellos. Luego ya si eso si quieres los matas de verdad si esa es tu voluntad...oh glan empeladol global Xi.


----------



## Tolagu (3 Feb 2021)

365 dijo:


> larazon.es/economia
> *02-02-2021 *
> Cómo se determina el precio del oro y la plata
> (bla...bla...bla...etc)
> ...



Y ni una sola referencia a lo importante y casi oculto. A los forwards y a los swaps. A los trapicheos en Londres entre los que manejan el cotarro. Un estilo a _"joder Joseph, estoy corto en plata y necesito cubrirme, no te interesa esta posición mía del dolar con el franco suizo. Ea, gracias, recuérdame que nos bebamos un macallan 25 años barrica de jerez y ya fijamos los términos en una servilleta"_

¿En serio nos creemos que cuando estos cabrones se ponen cortos en la plata no tienen las espaldas más o menos cubiertas?


----------



## 365 (3 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y ni una sola referencia a lo importante y casi oculto. A los forwards y a los swaps. A los trapicheos en Londres entre los que manejan el cotarro. Un estilo a _"joder Joseph, estoy corto en plata y necesito cubrirme, no te interesa esta posición mía del dolar con el franco suizo. Ea, gracias, recuérdame que nos bebamos un macallan 25 años barrica de jerez y ya fijamos los términos en una servilleta"_
> 
> ¿En serio nos creemos que cuando estos cabrones se ponen cortos en la plata no tienen las espaldas más o menos cubiertas?




Pues el lider chino lo conoce todo del tal Joseph y de su banda. Sabe como trajinan los mercados. Ya veremos si hay sitio en el planeta para el chino y Joseph. Yo creo que no y que solo puede quedar uno al final...y el chino lo sabe.


----------



## lvdo (3 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Puedes tirar de hemeroteca. Eso que tú has dicho, lo hemos dicho algunos muchas veces, mojándonos y con la mejor de las intenciones. Te lo digo de navegante a navegante.
> 
> Tyson dijo: Todo el mundo tiene un plan, hasta que recibe el primer guantazo.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es hacer caso omiso a las descalificaciones personales, aunque sea tentador entrar al trapo. Mejor eso que rebajarse. Al final todo cae por su propio peso.

Un saludo!


----------



## Tolagu (3 Feb 2021)

365 dijo:


> Pues el lider chino lo conoce todo del tal Joseph y de su banda. Sabe como trajinan los mercados. Ya veremos si hay sitio en el planeta para el chino y Joseph. Yo creo que no y que solo puede quedar uno al final...y el chino lo sabe.




No se yo, con el yayo usano quizás, pero es que Joseph es un pirata de los de toda la vida. De los de estirpe que se remonta a siglos de robos y expolios. En fin. Lo veremos, o no ¿quién sabe?


----------



## Razkin (3 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo meto sus textos en Google traductor y aún así no hay forma así que tuve que ignorarlo. Si alguien es capaz de traducirlo se agradecería



Yo encontré el traductor adecuado (je, je)



Bromas aparte, completamente de acuerdo con otros foreros en que se trate de evitar disputas y descalificativos con otros foreros. 

Pero en cuanto al estilo de escritura de @esseri, lo encuentro original y hasta entretenido en muchos casos. Le vas cogiendo el tranquillo.
Y si el fondo es casi siempre interesante........ En eso no le puedo pedir que cambie.


----------



## timi (3 Feb 2021)

Gone In 60 Seconds: Catalytic Converter Theft Erupts Across Country | ZeroHedge


Las estaciones de noticias locales de todo el país informan de un aumento dramático en los robos de convertidores catalíticos. 

Los convertidores catalíticos, que forman parte del sistema de escape de un automóvil, son buscados por los ladrones porque contienen metales preciosos y pueden venderse como chatarra. 
















00:05 / 00:3500:15 / 00:35


Con los precios de los metales en auge, los ladrones usan sierras alternativas inalámbricas para cortar el convertidor catalítico de un automóvil en menos de 60 segundos. 

Los ladrones han estado apuntando a vehículos comerciales en estacionamientos industriales e incluso automóviles en vecindarios residenciales. 

En los últimos días, hay un sinfín de historias de robos de convertidores catalíticos en todo el país, desde Louisville, Kentucky, a Rochester, Nueva York, a Olmsted Falls, Ohio, a Sherman, Texas.



Los ladrones buscan platino, paladio y rodio dentro de los convertidores. Los ladrones pueden desmontar fácilmente la parte del escape y extraer los metales preciosos, dar la vuelta y venderlos a los desguaces para obtener una ganancia considerable. 

Las tendencias de búsqueda en Internet de "robos de convertidores catalíticos" estallaron durante el comienzo de la pandemia cuando decenas de millones de estadounidenses perdieron sus trabajos. Simultáneamente, billones de dólares en estímulos a través del banco central y el gobierno federal dieron como resultado un aumento en los precios de los activos, incluidos diferentes tipos de metales, lo que hizo que los precios de la chatarra del convertidor catalítico se dispararan. Los ladrones se preguntaban por qué robar alambre de cobre cuando los convertidores catalíticos traen más dinero.


----------



## 365 (3 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No se yo, con el yayo usano quizás, pero es que Joseph es un pirata de los de toda la vida. De los de estirpe que se remonta a siglos de robos y expolios. En fin. Lo veremos, o no ¿quién sabe?



Yo creo que si que lo veremos. El chino lee a confuncio y estoy seguro que tambien a Sun Tzu, _"Mantente cerca de tus enemigos"_

Jp Morgan está plagado de chinos, en China...  y los chinos son agentes del gobierno chino. A la minima orden del muy honolable Xi la liaran.
Xi les dirá: _Equipo ñam ñam, nos comimos a HongKong, ese pequeño centro financiero facilmente, y ahora toca comerse a JpMorgan que es mas enano. Es un bocadito, agentes. A por ellos._




He encontrado esta noticia y a pesar del traductor de Google -que tambien es de Joseph y traduce como le viene bien a el- he podido deducir que Jp Morgan está como quejicoso y achacoso ultimamente, debido al capital chino y a las imposiciones chinas. A lo mejor he deducido mal, que tambien puede ser.

cnbc.com
*Feb 3 2021*
JPMorgan defends its call on metal trades after investor backlash


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Feb 2021)

Pues SI, estas equivocado.


----------



## Piel de Luna (3 Feb 2021)

Si veintitantos años fui vendedor de mps en dos países diferentes (ninguno España, aunque me relaciono con varios vendedores españoles)., lo explique creo recordar el domingo o el lunes, NO, ni mucho menos antes a pasado esto, de hecho el flujo de metal nunca se ha recuperado desde marzo del 2020, pero esque ademas se le ha dado una estocada este fin de semana, hay mints que ya han contestado a mayoristas que se olviden de plata entre 4 y 6 meses como minimo, y eso ni mucho menos habia pasado en el pasado. 
Van a reventar las entregas del Comex, va a ser muy divertido.


----------



## tristezadeclon (3 Feb 2021)

son solo 3 minutos de video

a ver si va calando la idea, a pesar de la masacre de ayer


----------



## Muttley (3 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si veintitantos años fui vendedor de mps en dos países diferentes (ninguno España, aunque me relaciono con varios vendedores españoles)., lo explique creo recordar el domingo o el lunes, NO, ni mucho menos antes a pasado esto, de hecho el flujo de metal nunca se ha recuperado desde marzo del 2020, pero esque ademas se le ha dado una estocada este fin de semana, hay mints que ya han contestado a mayoristas que se olviden de plata entre 4 y 6 meses como minimo, y eso ni mucho menos habia pasado en el pasado.
> Van a reventar las entregas del Comex, va a ser muy divertido.



En una imagen
Verdad @Dadaria?


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si veintitantos años fui vendedor de mps en dos países diferentes (ninguno España, aunque me relaciono con varios vendedores españoles)., lo explique creo recordar el domingo o el lunes, NO, ni mucho menos antes a pasado esto, de hecho el flujo de metal nunca se ha recuperado desde marzo del 2020, pero esque ademas se le ha dado una estocada este fin de semana, hay mints que ya han contestado a mayoristas que se olviden de plata entre 4 y 6 meses como minimo, y eso ni mucho menos habia pasado en el pasado.
> Van a reventar las entregas del Comex, va a ser muy divertido.



El pronóstico ya nutre por si sólo, ojalá se confirme.


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> son solo 3 minutos de video
> 
> a ver si va calando la idea, a pesar de la masacre de ayer




Metales industriales/básicos:

Siete de estos metales —bauxita, cobre, fierro, plomo, níquel, estaño y zinc— representan, en peso, 70% de todos los productos terminados fabricados en el mundo, cuya constitución no incluye ni carbón, ni madera ni piedra. Ninguna sociedad industrial puede existir sin los productos terminados que provienen de estos metales. 

Metapolítica. Daniel Estulin (aka Stalinin).


----------



## Fukuoka San (3 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sobre la plata, la Luna, los foreros rebeldes, los banqueros y la información que va y viene.
> Para los que en los últimos días estáis preguntándoos por todas estas cuestiones, os sorprenden los movimientos y estáis un poco perdidos o con dudas.
> Comprar y vender plata, aparte de primero estar informado sobre lo que haces y cómo funciona, lleva asociado un trabajo, tiempo y coste.
> Esto no es para comprar y vender en cuatro días y ganar dinero. Ni para comprar y pensar que vas a doblar en un año.
> ...



Latunes.


----------



## estanflacion (3 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si veintitantos años fui vendedor de mps en dos países diferentes (ninguno España, aunque me relaciono con varios vendedores españoles)., lo explique creo recordar el domingo o el lunes, NO, ni mucho menos antes a pasado esto, de hecho el flujo de metal nunca se ha recuperado desde marzo del 2020, pero esque ademas se le ha dado una estocada este fin de semana, hay mints que ya han contestado a mayoristas que se olviden de plata entre 4 y 6 meses como minimo, y eso ni mucho menos habia pasado en el pasado.
> Van a reventar las entregas del Comex, va a ser muy divertido.



Cuál es la producción anual de plata? 27000 toneladas puede ser?


Acabo de notar que el viernes se entregaron 50 toneladas de oro del contrato de Comex GC. ¡Las entregas de plata fueron de 153 toneladas!


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Feb 2021)

Compañeros floreros, alguno tiene referencia sobre esta pagina?

Investicinis auksas - Sidabras - Valiuta | FLORINUS.LT

Parece que tienen variedad, stock y precios decentes.


----------



## Porestar (3 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si veintitantos años fui vendedor de mps en dos países diferentes (ninguno España, aunque me relaciono con varios vendedores españoles)., lo explique creo recordar el domingo o el lunes, NO, ni mucho menos antes a pasado esto, de hecho el flujo de metal nunca se ha recuperado desde marzo del 2020, pero esque ademas se le ha dado una estocada este fin de semana, hay mints que ya han contestado a mayoristas que se olviden de plata entre 4 y 6 meses como minimo, y eso ni mucho menos habia pasado en el pasado.
> Van a reventar las entregas del Comex, va a ser muy divertido.



¿Tan agotada está? La tienda me ha despachado hoy la que compré el domigo a mediodía.


----------



## Cipotecon (3 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> En el opening post, tienes una guía rápida de acceso a:
> 
> -Informe de plata de 2020 (usos, consumo, minería....)
> -Literatura complementaria traducida por compañeros como @Berciano230
> ...



Yo no he encontrado la guía para principiantes; a no ser que te refieras al párrafo que hay pegado, que es interesante, pero considerarlo guía...


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (3 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si veintitantos años fui vendedor de mps en dos países diferentes (ninguno España, aunque me relaciono con varios vendedores españoles)., lo explique creo recordar el domingo o el lunes, NO, ni mucho menos antes a pasado esto, de hecho el flujo de metal nunca se ha recuperado desde marzo del 2020, pero esque ademas se le ha dado una estocada este fin de semana, hay mints que ya han contestado a mayoristas que se olviden de plata entre 4 y 6 meses como minimo, y eso ni mucho menos habia pasado en el pasado.
> Van a reventar las entregas del Comex, va a ser muy divertido.



Has sido vendedor de mps durante veinte años y descuida que a juzgar por tus comentarios lo sigues pareciendo, "el que tuvo retuvo" dicen...

Efectivamente, lo que pasó entre el viernes y el lunes, ni mucho menos ha pasado antes y no darse cuenta de eso es como no enterarse de nada. Por mucho que haya gente aquí diciendo la de veces que ha subido y bajado un 10% o lo "tiernos" que estamos en esto de la plata.

Haciendo un paralelismo con el mensaje que ha puesto 365 sobre el spoofing, la primera vez que lo ví fue en mayo de 2010 cuando en 15 minutos el S&P 500 cayó 1000 puntos. Me dejó impresionado y por primera (creo) se constató que todo estaba controlado por algoritmos (no es posible que personas crucen ordenes a esa velocidad por muchos cortos que saltaran). La disculpa que salió en los medios fué que un broker se equivocó y puso una "b" de billón en vez de una "m"...

Pues bien, lo que ha pasado entre el viernes y el lunes, es la primera vez que lo veo. Un ataque coordinado para comprar plata física, futuros, etc
Y salió bien, hasta el punto de dejar a los distribuidores sin existencias (bueno, tampoco nos flipemos, que al igual que en marzo, haber, había solo que viene bien para el negocio subir los precios cuando la plata sube y decir que no hay existencias cuando baja. Luego ellos se encargan de dar la versión que les interesa a través de sus canales de comunicación, comprados o interesados, off course.)

Vale, se le vieron las costuras y daba la impresión de que el rey estaba desnudo...además se hizo de la forma que siempre se ha dicho que era la mejor: con físico (a consta de pagar sobreprecio, claro). Además un montón de gente que en su vida había comprado plata. Todo perfecto, no? se veía el daño que estaba haciendo y que podía hacer.

Pero llega el martes y *se constata* lo que todos sabíamos. Y nos lanzan un mensaje claro: "la zorra es mía y me la follo cuándo y como quiero", así, con todo el matonismo que cabe esperar...
Y que si, que si...que si se hace más veces, se conseguirá que suba hasta la luna (a 100, a 1000), que si en 2031 se habrá extraído toda la plata que hay a un precio razonable y entonces veremos como tiene que subir (por cierto, ¿alguien me presta 10 años mientras espero que llegue 2031? En 2012 también iba a subir y se podría comprar una casa con una onza, dicho aquí, en este foro, y con multitud de zanks por cada mensaje de ese tipo. Menos mal que yo no caí en el cuento en esas fechas...)

Que pueda subir y suba? Que pueda repetirse una coordinación como la de este fin de semana? Puede ser, pero de momento lo que se ha visto aquí, es que tienen suficiente poder como para hacer lo que les dé la gana, bajarla hasta donde quieran, o subirla y bajarla a su antojo.
Y los demás -nosotros- a jodernos!!! y a la espectativa de lo que a ellos les de la gana hacer o la situación les obligue. Y lo demás, lo de la escasez, lo de compra compra que se acaba, son cuentos.


----------



## FranMen (3 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> son solo 3 minutos de video
> 
> a ver si va calando la idea, a pesar de la masacre de ayer



Después de ver el vídeo los bullion Banks no me parecen tan malos, gracias a ellos tenemos acceso a tecnología a buenos precios (y podemos seguir acaparando físico). El día que la plata se dispare nos vamos a pensar muy mucho comprar cualquier cachivache


----------



## Dadaria (3 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> En una imagen
> Verdad @Dadaria?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 563086



Este es también buenísimo (es el que tengo en el nick)


----------



## FranMen (3 Feb 2021)

Hay dos cosas muy diferentes una es agotar el stock de una tienda, otra muy distinta es agotar el stock total. En Madrid, con la nevada, muchas tiendas agotaron existencias pero era evidente que era por fallo en las comunicaciones.
Con la plata ni siquiera sabemos si las tiendas se quedaron sin stock o si lo reservaron para ampliar beneficios, imagino que habría un poco de ambas cosas. De todas formas lo importante es saber si podrían reponer el stock que está claro que sí pero lo que no me queda tan claro es, si se mantuviera ese ritmo de compras, por cuanto tiempo .
Habrá quien diga que la producción de las minas es limitada, pero si te pagan el doble la producción aumenta.
También habrá quien diga que si aumentan los precios, disminuyen los compradores, también puede ser al revés. También puede disuadir el premium aplicado.
Se establecen nuevos equilibrios que es difícil acertar.


----------



## Muttley (3 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Este es también buenísimo (es el que tengo en el nick)



Si, lo conozco.
En el caso de la plata la gallina siempre ha caido sobre la casilla "call JPMorgan"
Vas a ver que risa el día que caiga en la de "Run for the hills" que está justo al lado.
......que viene a ser una traducción jocosa de "echarse al monte".
Y justo entre los dos mencionados está "go to war".


----------



## la mano negra (3 Feb 2021)

Los niños han entrado en el polvorín en tromba y ahora andan rebuscando entre las estanterías . Hay cajas que dicen : "Nitroglicerina" , otras que dicen : "Dinamita" , otras que dicen "Nitrocelulosa" , otras que dicen "TNT" y hay una caja que les ha llamado poderosamente la atención . Con las cajas de la dinamita ya se han divertido un montón. Han estado haciendo pruebas en el exterior con los mecheros y tirando barrenos al lago. Les ha encantado.
Algunos siguen jugando con la dinamita y no quieren cambiar de juego . Sin embargo , otros más atrevidos , ya andan sugiriendo que lo más divertido de todo sería jugar con lo que hay dentro de esas cajas tan misteriosas que dicen en la tapa "Ag"


----------



## Tolagu (3 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hay dos cosas muy diferentes una es agotar el stock de una tienda, otra muy distinta es agotar el stock total. En Madrid, con la nevada, muchas tiendas agotaron existencias pero era evidente que era por fallo en las comunicaciones.
> Con la plata ni siquiera sabemos si las tiendas se quedaron sin stock o si lo reservaron para ampliar beneficios, imagino que habría un poco de ambas cosas. De todas formas lo importante es saber si podrían reponer el stock que está claro que sí pero lo que no me queda tan claro es, si se mantuviera ese ritmo de compras, por cuanto tiempo .
> Habrá quien diga que la producción de las minas es limitada, pero si te pagan el doble la producción aumenta.
> También habrá quien diga que si aumentan los precios, disminuyen los compradores, también puede ser al revés. También puede disuadir el premium aplicado.
> Se establecen nuevos equilibrios que es difícil acertar.



Pues esa es la segunda a demostrar. Si ya se han visto las costuras en el papel, aunque mucho menos de lo que parecía el fin de semana pasado, ahora podrían verse las costuras de los minoristas. Porque si la plata cae a 25 o menos, y en un plazo razonable los premiums no bajan, se constatará la carencia real de existencias. Pero si la plata va hacia abajo y mágicamente se ve de nuevo stock..... pues eso, que los que han hecho buy and hold han sido los minoristas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si veintitantos años fui vendedor de mps en dos países diferentes (ninguno España, aunque me relaciono con varios vendedores españoles)., lo explique creo recordar el domingo o el lunes, NO, ni mucho menos antes a pasado esto, de hecho el flujo de metal nunca se ha recuperado desde marzo del 2020, pero esque ademas se le ha dado una estocada este fin de semana, hay mints que ya han contestado a mayoristas que se olviden de plata entre 4 y 6 meses como minimo, y eso ni mucho menos habia pasado en el pasado.
> Van a reventar las entregas del Comex, va a ser muy divertido.



Al final pasará como en Cuba o Venezuela, habrá un precio "oficial", pongamos 19 euros la onza y la realidad será que la calle nadie venderá por menos de 3 dígitos.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manzano1 (3 Feb 2021)

Es una pregunta un poco osada... Pero ahí va.. Una cubertería de plata cruz de Malta? ¿podría ser buena inversión? Veo que vienen con certificado de 925 y son unos 6 kilos, las hay entre 2900 y 4000 euros dependiendo el grabado, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Feb 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Es una pregunta un poco osada... Pero ahí va.. Una cubertería de plata cruz de Malta? ¿podría ser buena inversión? Veo que vienen con certificado de 925 y son unos 6 kilos, las hay entre 2900 y 4000 euros dependiendo el grabado, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.




Si la compras al peso podria ser buena opcion pero ten en cuenta que luego si la quieres vender en tienda te la compraran regalada, salvo que la conviertas tu mismo en granalla............ pero tambien tienes que estar muy seguro de que sea plata 925 que todo sea plata y no haya otros metales que aumenten el peso..........


----------



## asqueado (4 Feb 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Es una pregunta un poco osada... Pero ahí va.. Una cubertería de plata cruz de Malta? ¿podría ser buena inversión? Veo que vienen con certificado de 925 y son unos 6 kilos, las hay entre 2900 y 4000 euros dependiendo el grabado, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.



Voy a darte mi opinion personal, tienes que hacer varias comprobaciones
1.-Tienes que saber el peso que tiene todas las piezas y hallas como te sale el gramo
2.-Comprobacion si es todo plata, porque puede ser de otro metal, por ejemplo alpaca con un baño de plata o una serie de micras, y por arriba se ve muy bonita, pero por el medio es kk
Yo he visto cuberterias que con el paso del tiempo se le ha ido el baño de plata que tiene y luego se ponen de un color.......... y cuando han querido vender porque creian que tenian un tesoro, se le ha demostrado que no
Luego si compras la misma despues de su comprobacion y sale a un buen precio y al ser de 925, puedes fundir la misma y afinar a 999
Eso lo he hecho yo en infinidad de articulos y monedas, que luego he refinado y tengo granalla
Hay que ser consciente que las prisas son malas, comprar por comprar no
Tienes que tener en cuenta que el que la vende quiere que pagues hasta el mueblecito donde las tenga a precio de plata


.


----------



## Lego. (4 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


>



qué significa eso?


----------



## Lego. (4 Feb 2021)

La plata (y el oro) no está al precio que ellos quieran. En todo caso está todo lo bajo que pueden. Es decir, pueden dejar que suba, pero no creo que puedan reprimirlo hacia abajo mucho más. Hay unos costes de extracción, refino y distribución inevitables que solo pueden cruzar momentáneamente.

No es lo mismo. Es, de hecho, muy diferente, si se trata de prever las consecuencias en ese precio de un boom de demanda sostenida.


----------



## Lego. (4 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Has sido vendedor de mps durante veinte años y descuida que a juzgar por tus comentarios lo sigues pareciendo, "el que tuvo retuvo" dicen...
> 
> Efectivamente, lo que pasó entre el viernes y el lunes, ni mucho menos ha pasado antes y no darse cuenta de eso es como no enterarse de nada. Por mucho que haya gente aquí diciendo la de veces que ha subido y bajado un 10% o lo "tiernos" que estamos en esto de la plata.
> 
> ...



Todo ese poder sólo es posible con la colaboración de China y otros países que cualquiar día pueden decidir que ya no.

¿me equivoco?


----------



## csan (4 Feb 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Es una pregunta un poco osada... Pero ahí va.. Una cubertería de plata cruz de Malta? ¿podría ser buena inversión? Veo que vienen con certificado de 925 y son unos 6 kilos, las hay entre 2900 y 4000 euros dependiendo el grabado, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.



Las cuberterías si las vas a vender siempre he visto que se pagan bastante por debajo del precio de la plata, salvo que sean cuberterías antiguas.
Las de cruz de malta piensa que hace años las vendían en el banco Bilbao junto con las sartenes y las baterías de cocina.
Y hay que tener en cuenta que los cuchillos de las de cruz de malta solo es plata el mango, el resto es acero.
Pero si te salen bien de precio...plata es plata


----------



## 365 (4 Feb 2021)

*Hace tres años.*
Si China se sale con la suya, todos deberíamos comprar oro
...
..
.
_Si los EU no hallan la forma de impedir que China lleve a cabo su plan de ofrecer “yuan a cambio de petróleo” junto con su plan de ofrecer “oro a cambio de yuan” con oro comprado en los mercados mundiales, el destino de los EU corre gran peligro.
Una vez que los exportadores acepten el trato, quedarán capturados en forma permanente. El precio del oro comenzará a subir, y subir, y subir, a medida que más y más ingresos petroleros en yuan, se comienzan a cambiar por oro. De tal forma que los ingresos en oro recibidos con anterioridad por los exportadores se volverán mucho más valiosos. No creo que el precio del petróleo en yuan vaya a subir. Los primeros vendedores de petróleo a China, a cambio de yuan que luego serán convertidos en oro, recibirán mucho oro por sus ventas. A medida que progrese el plan, los exportadores de petróleo recibirán, en forma progresiva, cantidades cada vez menores de oro a cambio de su petróleo.

A medida que el oro inicia una alza histórica, el dólar sufrirá una caída histórica en su aceptabilidad, porque un precio mayor del oro significa un dólar menos valioso: será necesario ofrecer cantidades cada vez mayores de dólares, para comprar oro.
Aquí planteo una pregunta: una vez que los exportadores de petróleo a China consiguen este trato tan atractivo ¿Qué pensarán los otros exportadores importantes de mercaderías a China? Pensemos en mineral de hierro, cobre, y todas las demás mercaderías que figuraron en la suma de $1.817 millones de millones de dólares de importaciones anuales de China.
Creo que será probable que los demás exportadores a China también querrán recibir un trato similar – vender sus mercaderías a China a cambio de oro – y no dólares. Entre más pronto decidan esto, más oro recibirán al comenzar este trato.
Puede ser que estemos a punto de ver una revolución monetaria mundial. Una revolución que terminará con la preeminencia del dólar americano, y con él, su imperio mundial. El dólar podrá, de pronto, volverse insignificante en términos de oro. Como potencia imperial, los EU se verán castrados.
Todos los países que retienen dólares como Reservas sentirán espanto al ver que el valor de sus Reservas se colapsa en términos de oro. Tardíamente, se lanzarán a adquirir más oro para sus Reservas, lo cual incrementará la corrida hacia el oro.
..._

*Hace casi dos años. 25 jun 2019 *
_China acapara oro y vende sus activos en dólares mientras se agrava la guerra comercial con EE.UU._
*Un mes más tarde, en julio del 2019 sale esta noticia. *
_Los chinos recurren el oro para proteger sus ahorros ante la devaluación del yuan - Oroinformación_

*Hace unos meses. 15 de noviembre del 2020.*
El oro, refugio gracias a China y los bonos basura
_La *economía pandémica*, la basada en mayor emisión de dinero por parte de los bancos centrales, generación de deuda y mayor ahorro privado, abona el terreno para la *revalorización del oro*. Es lo que opinan los expertos y corroboran las últimas alzas de este *metal precioso*, que se ha revalorizado el 23% este año y que ha confirmado su rol como moneda que no se puede imprimir, activo refugio._

*Hace menos de un mes. 12.01.2021*
_El oro supera al dólar por primera vez en las reservas de Rusia_

*7 ene 2021*
_La economía china seguirá creciendo: "no será plato de buen gusto ni para EE.UU. ni para los demás países"- Videos de RT
*En este episodio de 'Keiser Report', Max y Stacy analizan un nuevo informe que sugiere que China adelantará a la economía de EE.UU. mucho antes de lo previsto, ya que el covid-19 continúa haciendo estragos en la economía del país norteamericano, mientras que el gigante asiático sigue avanzando. En la segunda mitad, Max charla con el profesor Steve Keen sobre las burbujas de deuda que lastran la economía mundial.
... *
Asimismo, Max habla de dólar estadounidense, que ha gozado de unos privilegios excesivos y, de repente, se viene abajo. "Una de las consecuencias de la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue la adopción del patrón dólar y que el precio de las materias primas pasara a fijarse en dólares. Ahora que *el poder adquisitivo del dólar se va a venir abajo*, la adquisición de materias primas por parte de Estados Unidos será más cara que en cualquier otro país", destaca el presentador del programa.
Max nota que ahora "estamos preparándonos para *entrar en un mercado alcista de las materias primas*", lo que, en gran parte, se debe a la caída del dólar estadounidense, porque el precio de las materias primas se fija en dólares. "Todas aquellas economías que sean capaces de esquivar el dólar en sus operaciones van a ir mucho mejor que la estadounidense, que se basa exclusivamente en el dólar", concluye.
.._




Se deduce que *el chino*, el muy honolable Xi, va a ganar y va a imponer su sistema de oro en todo el globo, cargandose el papel dolar. Se ha ha estado preparando durante años y al final *se ha salido con la suya* o a punto está de hacerlo.
¿Cuando será, en 2022, 2023? parece estar todo a punto para ello.


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

Hay un grave problema, suponiendo que tienen 20.000 toneladas, equivalen, si no me equivoco, al cambio actual a 1 billón de €, poco más de dólares. Si pagan en oro pronto se quedarían sin reservas. Antes tendrían que conseguir que el oro multiplicase por 10 el cambio (mínimo) y que el resto de países también pagaran las exportaciones en oro. Si no se encontrarían que irían agotando sus reservas. Además se podrían encontrar que dejarían de exportar: si los países le tuvieran que pagar en oro pronto se quedarían sin reservas así que importarían de otros países antes que de China


----------



## Perquesitore (4 Feb 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Es una pregunta un poco osada... Pero ahí va.. Una cubertería de plata cruz de Malta? ¿podría ser buena inversión? Veo que vienen con certificado de 925 y son unos 6 kilos, las hay entre 2900 y 4000 euros dependiendo el grabado, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.



Si en esos 6 kgs entran los cuchillos, LAS HOJAS SON DE ACERO Y LOS MANGOS SON HUECOS Y ESTÁN RELLENOS DE MATERIALES VARIOS. Escayola, estaño, lacre, arena...... En esto puede romperse tu valoración euros/gramo. En 6 kgs es fácil que haya uno o dos de estos materiales que te comento.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2021)

Tal y como yo veo esto de los metales, da igual comprar la plata a 20 que a 27, ....las onzas físicas no son para especulación inmediata, como las criptos por ejemplo....esto es para guardarlo para la jubilación, a 20 o 30 años vista seguro que vale mucho más y te habrá importado tres cojones comprarlo un euro abajo o un euro arriba, y eso sin contar su valor como refugio para evitar deflaciónes y rollos similares.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2021)

El amigo de Brújula de Mercados hablando bastante del Oro y de la Plata. A partir de minuto 23:

? Guerra en Wall Street: Retail Traders Vs Institucionales


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Tal y como yo veo esto de los metales, da igual comprar la plata a 20 que a 27, ....las onzas físicas no son para especulación inmediata, como las criptos por ejemplo....esto es para guardarlo para la jubilación, a 20 o 30 años vista seguro que vale mucho más y te habrá importado tres cojones comprarlo un euro abajo o un euro arriba, y eso sin contar su valor como refugio para evitar deflaciónes y rollos similares.



Exactamente. Esa esa la idea. Algún forero se lo toma como un complemento para la jubilación.


----------



## tristezadeclon (4 Feb 2021)

calopez escribió ayer un artículo en euribor.com sobre los hermanos hunt

El día en el que el hombre más rico del mundo se arruinó por manipular el mercado

fijo q nos lee, a ver si así se va culturizando y aprende de q va esto, q falta le hace

por cierto, en coininvest, q puede q sea la mayor tienda de monedas de europa, tienen la plata con un sobrespot del +40%

la maple leaf está a 30.77€ mientras q el precio de la plata ahora mismo es 22.06€, eso es sencillamente insostenible, o bien corrige para arriba la cotización de la plata o bien corrigen para abajo los dealers, pero ese diferencial es insostenible, recuerda a marzo

si esto se mantiene en el tiempo, mas de uno y mas de dos se van a dedicar a hacer arbitraje comprando a precios oficiales de cotización en el comex y lbma (exigiendo entrega del metal físico) y vendiendo a precios reales de mercado, sin ir mas lejos los propios dealers (apmex etc...) podrían tener ahí un negocio del copón


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, estoy viendo canales de you tube que hablan sobre el oro y la plata y muchos de los you tubers que salen cuentan lo que tienen incluso muestran grabaciones con sus posesiones de oro y plata....a mi la verdad eso me parece una temeridad por no decir otra cosa...., una cosa es hablar como aficionado o experto en este tema y otra es decir lo que tienes con tu nombre y apellidos por delante, y no lo digo sólo por Hacienda, cualquier Dimitri de la vida te puede hacer una visita sana para ayudarte a "contar las monedas" y tal.


----------



## Silver94 (4 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy viendo canales de you tube que hablan sobre el oro y la plata y muchos de los you tubers que salen cuentan lo que tienen incluso muestran grabaciones con sus posesiones de oro y plata....a mi la verdad eso me parece una temeridad por no decir otra cosa...., una cosa es hablar como aficionado o experto en este tema y otra es decir lo que tienes con tu nombre y apellidos por delante, y no lo digo sólo por Hacienda, cualquier Dimitri de la vida te puede hacer una visita sana para ayudarte a "contar las monedas" y tal.



Ya se habló de eso la semana pasada. Sobretodo del de goldenage. Un colgado que se va a llevar un susto. Ya le han avisado varias veces pero él dice que no hay peñigro porque vive en una urbanización con seguridad privada.


----------



## Gusman (4 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hay un grave problema, suponiendo que tienen 20.000 toneladas, equivalen, si no me equivoco, al cambio actual a 1 billón de €, poco más de dólares. Si pagan en oro pronto se quedarían sin reservas. Antes tendrían que conseguir que el oro multiplicase por 10 el cambio (mínimo) y que el resto de países también pagaran las exportaciones en oro. Si no se encontrarían que irían agotando sus reservas. Además se podrían encontrar que dejarían de exportar: si los países le tuvieran que pagar en oro pronto se quedarían sin reservas así que importarían de otros países antes que de China



Justo ahí es cuando entra el criptoyuan (avalado por oro?).
Con una criptomoneda referenciada al oro con un x10 se soluciona ese problema y se consigue que las transacciones sean avaladas por una blockchain (instantaneas, seguras, etc..).


----------



## sebboh (4 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ya se habló de eso la semana pasada. Sobretodo del de goldenage. Un colgado que se va a llevar un susto. Ya le han avisado varias veces pero él dice que no hay peñigro porque vive en una urbanización con seguridad privada.



En Argentina lo que más se teme es al de la seguridad privada (sabe cuándo sales)


----------



## Gusman (4 Feb 2021)

Ese era el plan inicial, pero tras aliarse con el "globalismo internacional" es muy posible que hayan llegado al acuerdo de no joderles el chiringuito de creación de dinero y todo sea a través del criptoyuan, veremos si referenciado en oro o no.


----------



## GOL (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Gusman (4 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy viendo canales de you tube que hablan sobre el oro y la plata y muchos de los you tubers que salen cuentan lo que tienen incluso muestran grabaciones con sus posesiones de oro y plata....a mi la verdad eso me parece una temeridad por no decir otra cosa...., una cosa es hablar como aficionado o experto en este tema y otra es decir lo que tienes con tu nombre y apellidos por delante, y no lo digo sólo por Hacienda, cualquier Dimitri de la vida te puede hacer una visita sana para ayudarte a "contar las monedas" y tal.



Es uno de los efectos secundarios del "estado de bienestar", que se pierde el instinto de autoprotección (individual y colectivo). Por eso triunfa la progresía fomentando la inmigración y la autodestrucción en occidente.


----------



## GOL (4 Feb 2021)

Interesantisimo masterplan preparando el silversqueeze por parte de un veterano, Sprott, el de los fondos

Why the silver longs, and Eric Sprott, can defeat the silver shorts – an education in 4D chess

Así que mi hipótesis es esta....

Con unos cuantos miles de millones en compras físicas y compras de PSLV, esto hará que el precio supere los 30 dólares.
Más atención de los medios de comunicación, el FOMO se establece, y más personas se dirigen a las tiendas de monedas y distribuidores de lingotes en línea
Alrededor de los 35 dólares, los cortos tienen que empezar a cubrirse, ya que las pérdidas van en aumento.
Rápidamente, el precio llega a unos 50 dólares. Creo que aquí se producirá una gran cantidad de ventas físicas, y gran parte de los cortos pueden deshacerse.
El mes de entrega de marzo llega el 24 de febrero, y no sólo están en pie los 85 millones de onzas normales para la entrega, sino que el PSLV de Eric Sprott dejó caer una orden adicional de 50 millones de onzas en el COMEX y la demanda adicional pone al COMEX alrededor de 150-200 millones para la entrega de marzo. Todos quieren salir de las bóvedas. Comienza una corrida "oficial" hacia la banca
Las mineras reciben más atención en febrero cuando llegan los números del cuarto trimestre de 2020 y la gente se da cuenta de que están obteniendo beneficios estúpidos. Ven que los precios de los metales suben y se dan cuenta de que están a punto de obtener más beneficios
Marzo avanza y los suministros de plata se desprenden a $75 y $100. A finales de marzo el precio de la plata está entre 65 y 200 dólares. Por lo que he creído ver, Keith Neumeyer de First Majestic puede mantener las ventas durante un mes. Creo que algunos otros proveedores de plata pueden seguir el ejemplo para matar de hambre a los mercados físicos. No me cites en lo de KN, no puedo encontrar el artículo ahora mismo. Sí que retuvo la plata a 12 dólares de plata.
Los 150 mineros de Eric Sprott empiezan a dispararse, algunos haciendo 10x.
La mayoría de los que compraron en mineras antes de febrero de 2021 se retiran en el segundo trimestre.


----------



## Gusman (4 Feb 2021)

El enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo. Históricamente siempre ha sido así, en todas las batallas se han aliado enemigos para combatir a un enemigo mas fuerte y luego ya veremos....


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (4 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> En Argentina lo que más se teme es al de la seguridad privada (sabe cuándo sales)




Precisamente fue la connivencia del segurata de turno lo que facilitó el robo de los famosos cuadros de Esther Koplowitz.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Feb 2021)

El interes compuesto en un mundo en decrecimiento, es cuando se combierte en un arma de robo por que pasa a ser negativo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Feb 2021)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Precisamente fue la connivencia del segurata de turno lo que facilitó el robo de los famosos cuadros de Esther Koplowitz.



Precisamente, es el mercado amigo, alguien tenia que ofrecer algo que no podia dar el patron.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Justo ahí es cuando entra el criptoyuan (abalado por oro?).
> Con una criptomoneda referenciada al oro con un x10 se soluciona ese problema y se consigue que las transacciones sean avaladas por una blockchain (instantaneas, seguras, etc..).



No puede ser un cryptoyuan. Pero si una cbdc mundial. Con usa o sin ella.


----------



## Tichy (4 Feb 2021)

Bien, pues ya tenemos la cotización de la plata por debajo del cierre del viernes pasado y los precios de venta en tienda unos 2-3 € más caro por onza. Del 17-18% de sobrespot para el bullion común más económico hasta el 24-25% ahora mismo según gold.de.
Es decir, lo mismo que en marzo pasado, el spot baja y el precio de venta sube. El antimercado perfecto, según se ha explicado docenas de veces.


----------



## Mk3 (4 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ya se habló de eso la semana pasada. Sobretodo del de goldenage. Un colgado que se va a llevar un susto. Ya le han avisado varias veces pero él dice que no hay peñigro porque vive en una urbanización con seguridad privada.



Urbanización con seguridad privada = davitin = el dioni

nada, el forero davitin en vez de comprarse las monedas le va a salir a cuenta estudiar al personal de su urbanización y darse al piro.

en vez de furgón veremos en las noticias la fuga en vídeo en un Alfa Romeo


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien, pues ya tenemos la cotización de la plata por debajo del cierre del viernes pasado y los precios de venta en tienda unos 2-3 € más caro por onza. Del 17-18% de sobrespot para el bullion común más económico hasta el 24-25% ahora mismo según gold.de.
> Es decir, lo mismo que en marzo pasado, el spot baja y el precio de venta sube. El antimercado perfecto, según se ha explicado docenas de veces.



Pues a ver si el antimercado coje presión esta primavera y explosiona de nuevo. Si todos los recién llegados no se acojonan y venden, claro está.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien, pues ya tenemos la cotización de la plata por debajo del cierre del viernes pasado y los precios de venta en tienda unos 2-3 € más caro por onza. Del 17-18% de sobrespot para el bullion común más económico hasta el 24-25% ahora mismo según gold.de.
> Es decir, lo mismo que en marzo pasado, el spot baja y el precio de venta sube. El antimercado perfecto, según se ha explicado docenas de veces.



¿Eso significa que hay más demanda real de plata física que pedidos de plata papel?


----------



## lvdo (4 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien, pues ya tenemos la cotización de la plata por debajo del cierre del viernes pasado y los precios de venta en tienda unos 2-3 € más caro por onza. Del 17-18% de sobrespot para el bullion común más económico hasta el 24-25% ahora mismo según gold.de.
> Es decir, lo mismo que en marzo pasado, el spot baja y el precio de venta sube. El antimercado perfecto, según se ha explicado docenas de veces.



En mi web se pueden encontrar onzas con premium menores, sobre el 20-21% (alto aún así). Por cierto, buen mazazo al oro.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien, pues ya tenemos la cotización de la plata por debajo del cierre del viernes pasado y los precios de venta en tienda unos 2-3 € más caro por onza. Del 17-18% de sobrespot para el bullion común más económico hasta el 24-25% ahora mismo según gold.de.
> Es decir, lo mismo que en marzo pasado, el spot baja y el precio de venta sube. El antimercado perfecto, según se ha explicado docenas de veces.



Mi gran duda es si a la plata le están metiendo la puntita y al dólar el pollón entero. Y si el dólar sigue confirmando el HCH invertido.....


----------



## Gusman (4 Feb 2021)

El enemigo era Trump y lo que representaba (dólar, patriotas, naciones, monarquias, corporaciones tecnológicas no alineadas con el globalismo...etc)
En definitiva, todo el que se oponga al gobierno mundial globalista (y para algunos, comunista y progresista).


----------



## Gusman (4 Feb 2021)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Precisamente fue la connivencia del segurata de turno lo que facilitó el robo de los famosos cuadros de Esther Koplowitz.



Cuanto el segurata cobra un cuenco de arroz es lo que tiene. El dinero compra voluntades.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> calopez escribió ayer un artículo en euribor.com sobre los hermanos hunt
> 
> El día en el que el hombre más rico del mundo se arruinó por manipular el mercado
> 
> ...



Paco-artículo, por cierto. Aquí está un poquito más desarrollado: Here's the story of how the Hunt brothers tried to corner the silver market


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> calopez escribió ayer un artículo en euribor.com sobre los hermanos hunt
> 
> El día en el que el hombre más rico del mundo se arruinó por manipular el mercado
> 
> ...



Insostenible para coininvest porque el resto de tiendas, aún teniendo cierto sobrespot, ya han vuelto casi a la normalidad


----------



## nedantes (4 Feb 2021)

Menudo sobrespot tienen algunos dealers


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Feb 2021)

Bueno amigos, agarraos a las kalandrakas que este jueves de apertura usana pinta bonito...


----------



## Tichy (4 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> En mi web se pueden encontrar onzas con premium menores, sobre el 20-21% (alto aún así). Por cierto, buen mazazo al oro.



Cierto, pero en dracma avisan de que la entrega es en 30 días (britannia y filarmónica). Y en la otra, CMC (arcas), no sé yo como andarán, nunca les he pedido pero parece que hay quien se queja de retrasos. Salvo esas tres monedas concretas, todas las demás onzas pasan del 25%.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Insostenible para coininvest porque el resto de tiendas, aún teniendo cierto sobrespot, ya han vuelto casi a la normalidad



Los de coininvest tontos no son. Si no bajan el sobrespot es porque preven subida de precios em breve y prefieren protegerse

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 563692
> 
> 
> Menudo sobrespot tienen algunos dealers



Eso si que es un salto de canguro


----------



## Tichy (4 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Eso significa que hay más demanda real de plata física que pedidos de plata papel?



Para mí lo único que estoy seguro que significa es que el precio de la plata real va por un lado y el precio spot por otro. Que a veces están correlacionados y a veces no, en absoluto. Pero vamos, eso ya lo sabía desde finales del 2013, cuando el spot se puso a la mitad que a principios de año y era imposible comprar nada en cualquier tienda, y pese a eso el spot seguía bajando. Y hasta ahora.
Las interpretaciones sobre el cómo y por qué de esta manipulación se las dejo a otros.


----------



## JAG63 (4 Feb 2021)

A 1496 la onza de oro


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Feb 2021)

Que le estan haciendo al oro ???

Por cierto para los que hablan de sobrespot en muchas tiendas son perfectamente capaces de comprar a spot o incluso menos si venden a mas 40% sera por que quieren ganar mas dinero aprobechando el momento de coyuntura que hay pero no por que no puedan comprar a menos.

Que no os hagan el lio.........

no obstante en su derecho estan de vender al precio que consideren y hacer negocio si pueden.......


----------



## IvanRios (4 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> En mi web se pueden encontrar onzas con premium menores, sobre el 20-21% (alto aún así). Por cierto, buen mazazo al oro.



Muy buena web por cierto, muy útil.


----------



## bonoce (4 Feb 2021)

Tampoco es para tanto. Lleva 2.7% de caída. Lo curioso es que la plata no lo sigue. No sé por qué.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Los de coininvest tontos no son. Si no bajan el sobrespot es porque preven subida de precios em breve y prefieren protegerse
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> *Que le estan haciendo al oro ???*
> 
> Por cierto para los que hablan de sobrespot en muchas tiendas son perfectamente capaces de comprar a spot o incluso menos si venden a mas 40% sera por que quieren ganar mas dinero aprobechando el momento de coyuntura que hay pero no por que no puedan comprar a menos.
> 
> ...



Es la eterna promesa....un poco como el futbolista Vinicius del Royal Madrit, que iba para figura y se ha quedado en figurín....


----------



## lvdo (4 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Muy buena web por cierto, muy útil.



Gracias IvanRios


----------



## Porestar (4 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Cierto, pero en dracma avisan de que la entrega es en 30 días (britannia y filarmónica). Y en la otra, CMC (arcas), no sé yo como andarán, nunca les he pedido pero parece que hay quien se queja de retrasos. Salvo esas tres monedas concretas, todas las demás onzas pasan del 25%.



A cmc les pedí el domingo unas onzas y el paquete ha salido hoy.


----------



## Membroza (4 Feb 2021)

Al oro lo han tirado por debajo de los $1800. No pensaba que viera esto con el panorama actual.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2021)

Hoy los fondos "cortos" se están tomando la revancha por el susto que se llevaron hace un par de días.

Paciencia, que es la madre de la ciencia


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy los fondos "cortos" se están tomando la revancha por el susto que se llevaron hace un par de días.
> 
> Paciencia, que es la madre de la ciencia


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2021)

JAG63 dijo:


> A 1496 la onza de oro



¿Física? ¿Donde la has visto si eso?
En las tiendas no he visto demasiada rebaja


----------



## Tichy (4 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> A cmc les pedí el domingo unas onzas y el paquete ha salido hoy.



Bueno es saberlo. No sobran tiendas españolas serias con buenos precios.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Feb 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Al oro lo han tirado por debajo de los $1800. No pensaba que viera esto con el panorama actual.



Esta es una carrera larga. 
Igual hay interés en desanimar a los pequeños inversores y que se entreguen en cuerpo y alma a a las criptos, mientras los que todos sabemos van acumulando oro.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Esta es una carrera larga.
> Igual hay interés en desanimar a los pequeños inversores y que se entreguen en cuerpo y alma a a las criptos, mientras los que todos sabemos van acumulando oro.



¿Os habéis preguntado a quién le interesa que los MP suban de precio en estos momentos? ¿están listas las cbdc? ¿Está listo el reemplazo del swift?

Porque yo no encuentro más que algunos nichos. Mi tesis es que si damos por supuesto que el fiat está herido de muerte nadie lo sabe mejor que ellos mismos. En ese escenario (no entro en paranoias conspiranoicas) están ganado tiempo para lanzar sus putas cbdc, o mejor dicho, la CDBC global. Porque si el patrón dólar ha muerto, hay que reemplazarlo por algo aceptado por todos y lo lógico es que lo respalden con oro.

Nadie en el contexto actual tiene la hegemonía que tuvieron los usanos. Así que la solución más factible sería la de crear una CBDC con respaldo en el metal. La Blockchain entra en juego, no así las criptos que ni están ni se las espera (las suprimirán).

Los chinorros y los rusos llevan años preparándose. Europa se supone que lo está. Los usanos..... quién sabe. Pero es que además sería la única manera de que las economías emergentes tengan hueco en el sistema. Y no hablo del sureste asiático o de Brasil. Hablo de África.

Lo que no alcanzo a entender es lo que coño tengan preparado para nosotros, para el stock de oro en manos particulares. Y miedo me da.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (4 Feb 2021)

A pagarlo siempre "poca ropa", sea lo que fuere que planean, nos meten estocada fijo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lo que no alcanzo a entender es lo que coño tengan preparado para nosotros, para el stock de oro en manos particulares. Y miedo me da.



¿Confiscaciones? ¿Otro impuesto a loh ricoh? Puedes esperar cualquier cosa, incluidos los tertulianos de la tele llamando al poseedor de más de una onza "especulador" o "insolidario".


----------



## Dadaria (4 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> ¿Os habéis preguntado a quién le interesa que los MP suban de precio en estos momentos? ¿están listas las cbdc? ¿Está listo el reemplazo del swift?
> 
> Porque yo no encuentro más que algunos nichos. Mi tesis es que si damos por supuesto que el fiat está herido de muerte nadie lo sabe mejor que ellos mismos. En ese escenario (no entro en paranoias conspiranoicas) están ganado tiempo para lanzar sus putas cbdc, o mejor dicho, la CDBC global. Porque si el patrón dólar ha muerto, hay que reemplazarlo por algo aceptado por todos y lo lógico es que lo respalden con oro.
> 
> ...



De esto último se hablo en algunos hilos de @Hic Svnt Leones, aunque en ese caso era con la plata, pero en realidad vendría a ser lo mismo. Mi opinión personal es que a los gobiernos no les interesa realizar confiscación alguna, no porque no sean capaces o lo estén deseando, sino porque no les sale a cuenta, dado que en general son cuatro gatos los que puedan tener mp's, salvo en países como Alemania, Austria o Suiza. En España el personal está tieso, así que las posibles reservas de mp's que puedan haber en manos privadas serán seguramente ínfimas. La situación es diametralmente opuesta a la que había previa a la confiscación en países como USA en los años 30. Cito también a @Spielzeug, dado que este debate es bastante interesante. Les sale más a cuenta sablar a impuestos a los de a pie que puedan tener metales que hacer una confiscación de forma descarada.


----------



## romanillo (4 Feb 2021)

Cuanto billete de media os han trincado por avariciosos comprando en máximos? Luego hablo y digo que aún no compreis nada y vienen los fanáticos Unidos a los vendedores a guillotinarme.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> De esto último se hablo en algunos hilos de @Hic Svnt Leones, aunque en ese caso era con la plata, pero en realidad vendría a ser lo mismo. Mi opinión personal es que a los gobiernos no les interesa realizar confiscación alguna, no porque no sean capaces o lo estén deseando, sino porque no les sale a cuenta, dado que en general son cuatro gatos los que puedan tener mp's, salvo en países como Alemania, Austria o Suiza. En España el personal está tieso, así que las posibles reservas de mp's que puedan haber en manos privadas serán seguramente ínfimas. La situación es diametralmente opuesta a la que había previa a la confiscación en países como USA en los años 30. Cito también a @Spielzeug, dado que este debate es bastante interesante. Les sale más a cuenta sablar a impuestos a los de a pie que puedan tener metales que hacer una confiscación de forma descarada.



Pero lo que traes a colación con Alemania, Austria etc. es relevante. Ahora mismo, lo que sabemos, es que todos los países están trabajando en el reemplazo de las monedas por monedas digitales. No existe mejor materia prima para la confiscación que la moneda digital. Pero el tema es más complejo porque afecta los intercambios swift y su reemplazo. No veo otra solución (desde el punto de vista de los bobiernos) que la creación de una única CBDC. Y lo único que la puede dar credibilidad es el oro.

La solución "fácil" sería la incautación. A las bravas o vía impuestos. Eso provocaría una revolución en ciertos países, del tipo chalecos amarillos, pero a lo bestia. Yo creo que establecerán una convertibilidad temporal. El problema es el tipo de cambio. Y aquí es dónde yo enlazo en que a ninguno de todos los actores le interesa, de momento, que el oro se dispare.

Por cierto, enlazado en un video que enlazó @Harrymorgan está este artículo que me ha dado qué pensar: Europe Has Been Preparing A Global Gold Standard Since The 1970s

Si ya se subió en su día, mis disculpas.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> De esto último se hablo en algunos hilos de @Hic Svnt Leones, aunque en ese caso era con la plata, pero en realidad vendría a ser lo mismo. Mi opinión personal es que a los gobiernos no les interesa realizar confiscación alguna, no porque no sean capaces o lo estén deseando, sino porque no les sale a cuenta, dado que en general son cuatro gatos los que puedan tener mp's, salvo en países como Alemania, Austria o Suiza. En España el personal está tieso, así que las posibles reservas de mp's que puedan haber en manos privadas serán seguramente ínfimas. La situación es diametralmente opuesta a la que había previa a la confiscación en países como USA en los años 30. Cito también a @Spielzeug, dado que este debate es bastante interesante. Les sale más a cuenta sablar a impuestos a los de a pie que puedan tener metales que hacer una confiscación de forma descarada.



Si toca pasar al patrón oro, lo más efectivo para recapitalizar el sistema financiero es atraer el oro de la gente para que lo ponga en circulación y poder financiar así proyectos viables a cambio de recibir intereses por prestar sus ahorros para ello. Esto es lo que intentan países como India o Turquía para atraer el oro de los particulares al sistema financiero a cambio de un interés. No es que tenga mucho éxito por ahora pero las confiscaciones, además de impopulares, no han resultado nunca muy productivas.

El oro va a ser activo tier 1, los bancos van a tener más interés que hasta ahora en atraer el oro de los particulares. Al igual que ya ocurre en muchos países, empezarán a ofrecer productos basados en oro (cuentas corrientes, planes de pensiones, bonos estatales...). Este proceso va más adelantado en unos sitios que en otros pero es una tendencia que iremos viendo ya que es más efectivo para reintroducir el oro en el sistema financiero que una confiscación.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Cuanto billete de media os han trincado por avariciosos comprando en máximos? Luego hablo y digo que aún no compreis nada y vienen los fanáticos Unidos a los vendedores a guillotinarme.



No puedes ser más gilipollas, ni aunque lo intentes. El de 40 y pico la plata esta semana, el gran gurú, el troll de trolles. Multinick de mierda.

A la nevera, payaso !!!


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (4 Feb 2021)

En cierto modo aquí ya se hizo una confiscación encubierta.

Se dejó hundir el país y las economías familiares, desembocando a que estas tuviesen que vender todo el oro que poseían.

Empujados por la crisis la gente de deshizo de joyas, joyas de la abuela, cuberterías y cualquier tipo de cosa con oro o diamantes que tuvieran, hasta la cadena de la comunión o los gemelos de cuando se casaron...

Todo vendido por 4 perras, a precios muy inferiores a spot a cualquier ComproOro de la esquina, por total desconocimiento en esta materia.

Y es que en el colegio no se enseña economía real, ni el funcionamiento de los mercados financieros. Sumar, restar y hacer creer que la bolsa y la economía es algo de 4 locos que hacen apuestas como en un casino, para que la gente solo gaste Fiat y viva al día.

Pocas familias tienen algo de valor ya en sus casas. De ahí el auge por las joyas de plata (baratas, aunque vendidas a precios casi de oro sin tener mucho trabajo artesanal de orfebrería la mayoría...), Así como las de acero inoxidable (imitando la plata, pero sin valor... chatarra bonita).

Las abuelas, que venían de pasar una guerra y calumnias siempre compraban oro, y lo regalaban a hijos y nietos en los acontecimientos más importantes de sus vidas. Aparte de lo bonito y el detalle, les regalaban un valor de futuro.

Ahora ya ni eso... La gente le da más valora un móvil de 1000 euros con obsolescencia programada, que al día siguiente de su compra ya vale 200 menos y en 3 años sirve de pisapapeles... Que a una cadena de oro "porque eso es de gitanos".

Y así nos va, pobres a la deriva de papá estado. Y con esto de la pandemia, al que le quedaba algo, ya ni eso.

El valor refugio de las economías familiares es ya 4 cachivaches anunciados en wallapop al mejor postor...

Están expoliando poco a poco a las familias. Si hubiese un Madmax, seríamos más pobres que durante la guerra civil.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> De esto último se hablo en algunos hilos de @Hic Svnt Leones, aunque en ese caso era con la plata, pero en realidad vendría a ser lo mismo. Mi opinión personal es que a los gobiernos no les interesa realizar confiscación alguna, no porque no sean capaces o lo estén deseando, sino porque no les sale a cuenta, dado que en general son cuatro gatos los que puedan tener mp's, salvo en países como Alemania, Austria o Suiza. En España el personal está tieso, así que las posibles reservas de mp's que puedan haber en manos privadas serán seguramente ínfimas. La situación es diametralmente opuesta a la que había previa a la confiscación en países como USA en los años 30. Cito también a @Spielzeug, dado que este debate es bastante interesante. Les sale más a cuenta sablar a impuestos a los de a pie que puedan tener metales que hacer una confiscación de forma descarada.



Que la gente venda voluntariamente a cambio de papelitos o criptopapelitos es la forma sutil de confiscar.

Incluso a un buen precio, sólo hay que darle un botón y la impresora hace brrrrr. Ya indiqué que Roosevelt pagó oro y plata por encima del precio del mercado en su momento, raros fueron los casos de resistencia, aunque era una época más ingenua.

Imagina, que aparte de los compro oro, un ultimátum a metaleros para salvar la economía mundial. El Dios-Estado os concede el privilegio de comprar vuestra plata a 100 pavels, es para salvar el planeta, y aún así satisfago vuestra codicia. ¿Quién se resistiría a vender a 100 después de ver la plata a los niveles actuales y los martillazos que le pegan cada vez que sube?

Luego cuando hay suficiente plata se decide que es un activo monetario en un Basilea IV, y a reírse de los peasants.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Ya se habló de eso la semana pasada. Sobretodo del de goldenage. Un colgado que se va a llevar un susto. Ya le han avisado varias veces pero él dice que no hay peñigro porque vive en una urbanización con seguridad privada.



Ese chaval se expone mucho y dice cosas que no tiene que decir...en algun video dice hasta lo que gana y en que trabaja su mujer, realmente no se para que da esos datos, si se quieren explicar ciertas cosas siempre se puede escenificar una historia y no dar datos reales sobre tu vida.


----------



## sebboh (4 Feb 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Cuanto el segurata cobra un cuenco de arroz es lo que tiene. El dinero compra voluntades.



creo recordar que el de ese caso mal pagado no estaba (hablo de cabeza), lo "triste" es que ni se había dejado dar una buena yoya para que colara un poco la historia xD


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> En cierto modo aquí ya se hizo una confiscación encubierta.
> 
> Se dejó hundir el país y las economías familiares, desembocando a que estas tuviesen que vender todo el oro que poseían.
> 
> ...



Si se produjera el cambio España es desdeñable, ya comenté otra vez que salió el tema que la interesante sería la India, su nivel económico subiría muchos enteros. Allí el gobierno ya ha intervenido en varias ocasiones, impuestos especiales al oro, destrucción literal de los billetes, quieren que la gente no ahorre en oro sableandola y, al mismo tiempo, les roba el fiat. En cambio China lo hace mucho mejor, promueve el ahorro de sus ciudadanos en MPs pero creo que también limitando la cantidad


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2021)

Lo peor de la inversion en metales es tener que guardarlos....en cierta manera te mantienen atado....se puede mover facilmente el oro o la plata entre paises? y en una epoca dificil?


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Lo peor de la inversion en metales es tener que guardarlos....en cierta manera te mantienen atado....se puede mover facilmente el oro o la plata entre paises? y en una epoca dificil?



La plata es más complicada, pero con el oro, te vacías el bolsillo con unas onzas y llevas 40k


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

Actualizándome veo que en la India está la cosa mal, muchos piden préstamos avalados por el oro, la pandemia también ha llegado allí. El año pasado entre la crisis y la subida de precio se vendió muy poco:
En India, el oro deja de resplandecer - France 24
Por lo menos cuentan con sus reservas


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

Seguramente por lo anterior esto calentito:
La India baja por sorpresa los impuestos a la importación de metales preciosos - Oroinformación


----------



## Tichy (4 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No puedes ser más gilipollas, ni aunque lo intentes. El de 40 y pico la plata esta semana, el gran gurú, el troll de trolles. Multinick de mierda.
> 
> A la nevera, payaso !!!



La verdad es que algo de razón tiene, la gente no sabe leer las señales. 
Si puterillo pronosticaba subida, mejor esperar y no comprar que la bajada era segura.


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

Curioso el viraje en 2020 del oro: se redujo la compra como joyas por particulares y aumentó por inversores, se redujo la compra en Asia y aumentó en Europa y USA. En global se redujeron las compras pese a lo cual aumentó el precio.
Demanda por oro se hundió a mínimo de 11 años en 2020 debido al coronavirus: WGC


----------



## Tolagu (4 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> La verdad es que algo de razón tiene, la gente no sabe leer las señales.
> Si puterillo pronosticaba subida, mejor esperar y no comprar que la bajada era segura.



Es nuestro Fernando Simón, sin duda, igual de payaso.


----------



## Caracol (4 Feb 2021)

En Reddit se ha montado el foro:

*r/Wallstreetsilver* 

Va por 17.000 miembros y subiendo, hay mucha información y cachondeo.


----------



## J.Smith (4 Feb 2021)

El valor refugio de las economías familiares es ya 4 cachivaches anunciados en wallapop al mejor postor... 
Lo has clavado.


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2021)

@estupeharta

Me habías ocultado tu tocata y fuga marujil, montón de mierda...muy propio. Y lo dicho: Bujarrona perdida, pokito es. Ahora k una putita meada en las bragas como tú sea una maricona va a depender de k yo sea suknormal o enfermo mental.

Me alegro de mi mensaje simultáneo por si eras sólo una idiota y no una perraca barata.

En fin...en tu sitito estás. A tomar té y pastitas y a marujear con la asociación de damnificadas. Hacedme una copla y tal.


----------



## Daviot (4 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> En Reddit se ha montado el foro:
> 
> *r/Wallstreetsilver*
> 
> Va por 17.000 miembros y subiendo, hay mucha información y cachondeo.



Interesante, si puedes mantennos al tanto de lo que allí se cuece, no sea que se arranquen otra vez.


----------



## dmb001 (4 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ese chaval se expone mucho y dice cosas que no tiene que decir...en algun video dice hasta lo que gana y en que trabaja su mujer, realmente no se para que da esos datos, si se quieren explicar ciertas cosas siempre se puede escenificar una historia y no dar datos reales sobre tu vida.



Se le ve buen chaval, un poco ingenuo según lo que cuenta sobre la historia de sus inversiones fallidas y tal, pero bueno, todos la cagamos de vez en cuando. Me parece hasta curioso que se gaste la pasta en algo a 40 años vista y no en porros o en móviles.

De todos modos el tío lo intenta a su manera, con sus lógicas limitaciones financieras de ser un asalariado normal pero le pone ganas a su canal y a los que no tenemos puta idea del tema nos entretiene un poco. Ayuda lo que dice sobre tiendas, ofertas, novedades y esas cosas de neófitos como yo. 

Lo mío es el oro, he acumulado bastante de rebote y no tengo especial interés en tener más, ni en vender. Ahora iba a entrar en la plata pero más que por inversión por hobby, por coleccionar algo no demasiado caro y que valga algo, que no fueran figuritas de Marvel o bragas usadas de la parienta, pero visto lo visto mejor me espero unas semanas a que escampe la tormenta a ver si se puede comprar algo a precio razonable.


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Esta es una carrera larga.
> Igual hay interés en desanimar a los pequeños inversores y que se entreguen en cuerpo y alma a a las criptos, mientras los que todos sabemos van acumulando oro.



Y los pekeños himbersores "engañáus" por cryptos, han ido acumulando metal todos estos años de vuestro trolleo de cegatos , de 5 en 5. O de 15 en 15.

A eso te refieres ?


----------



## brigante 88 (4 Feb 2021)

Echando un vistazo por Reddit , me gusta este hilo que visto, y la forma en la que participan exponiendo fotos de sus ultimas adquisiciones... hay autenticas maravillas sobre todo en barras "lingotes" ....lo adjunto, espero que se pueda ver.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Silverbugs/


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Curioso el viraje en 2020 del oro: se redujo la compra como joyas por particulares y aumentó por inversores, se redujo la compra en Asia y aumentó en Europa y USA. En global se redujeron las compras pese a lo cual aumentó el precio.
> Demanda por oro se hundió a mínimo de 11 años en 2020 debido al coronavirus: WGC



Otra fuente:
La inversión en oro subió un 40% en 2020 y fue la mayor de los últimos 21 años - Oroinformación

Esto me hace pensar que, si se controla la pandemia, el último trimestre sume el efecto de inversores al de la joyería, muchas bodas atrasadamente en la India. ¿A partir de Octubre podría ser apoteósico?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Y los pekeños himbersores "engañáus" por cryptos, han ido acumulando metal todos estos años de vuestro trolleo de cegatos , de 5 en 5. O de 15 en 15.
> 
> A eso te refieres ?



Lo siento, no te entiendo.


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si toca pasar al patrón oro, lo más efectivo para recapitalizar el sistema financiero es atraer el oro de la gente para que lo ponga en circulación y poder financiar así proyectos viables a cambio de recibir intereses por prestar sus ahorros para ello. Esto es lo que intentan países como India o Turquía para atraer el oro de los particulares al sistema financiero a cambio de un interés. No es que tenga mucho éxito por ahora pero las confiscaciones, además de impopulares, no han resultado nunca muy productivas.
> 
> El oro va a ser activo tier 1, los bancos van a tener más interés que hasta ahora en atraer el oro de los particulares. Al igual que ya ocurre en muchos países, empezarán a ofrecer productos basados en oro (cuentas corrientes, planes de pensiones, bonos estatales...). Este proceso va más adelantado en unos sitios que en otros pero es una tendencia que iremos viendo ya que es más efectivo para reintroducir el oro en el sistema financiero que una confiscación.



La LBMA ya tiene en espera una bula de seis meses sobre la mesa a las normas de Basilea III, k entre tanto ruido cosmético y gilichorradas, son la clave Orera de este año, posiblemente la única. Vamos viendo.

Un patrón Oro oficial centralizado no interesa una mierda a la población y las inmoralidades de la Kastuza de los últimos decenios lo han dejado ya más claro k nunca. De las medidas adjuntas, mejor ni hablamos...y a pagar en la chepa de los de siempre.

Otra es k se reconozca el valor del Gold oficialmente incluyéndolo en aspectos tangenciales al puramente monetario como alguna canasta o los bonos k Judy Shelton sugería - para afrontar la bazofia de los actuales como destino o la necesidá de financiación real de los estados en la orgía de impresora - y por supuesto, como Standard de ahorro global de valor INTOCABLE - un control kirúrgico de esa expresión libre de Valor sería suficiente para dar forma a toda la cascada de gestión de Rikeza k surgiría por pura inercia...y además, de lo pokísimo aceptable a cuenta de las manazas kastuzas cerca - . Con ello Y SIN INTEGRACIONES MONETARIAS OFICIALES se favorecerían infinitas alternativas descentralizadas k seguro k velaban infinitamente más por esa propiedá privada y su poderío en creación de prosperidá.

En el momento en el k el Gold fuese moneda en un contexto de catástrofe monetaria...el enemigo sin bozal serías tú.


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Lo siento, no te entiendo.



No lo dudo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Feb 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Echando un vistazo por Reddit , me gusta este hilo que visto, y la forma en la que participan exponiendo fotos de sus ultimas adquisiciones... hay autenticas maravillas sobre todo en barras "lingotes" ....lo adjunto, espero que se pueda ver.
> 
> r/Silverbugs



Impresionante, yo también lo sigo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No lo dudo.



Igual si escribieras en español, como ahora... O en algún idioma conocido.


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Igual si escribieras en español, como ahora... O en algún idioma conocido.



Tienes un frondoso ramillete de timadoras, trollacas y tontolabas por akí piando en un ferpekto castellano. No da para aburrirse.

Iú txús, maifrén.


----------



## Caracol (4 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Impresionante, yo también lo sigo.



Y yo.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Igual si escribieras en español, como ahora... O en algún idioma conocido.



Creo que el firefox tiene un Plugin para buscar y reemplazar caracteres. Algo así como el Ctrl + H de la mayoría de editores de texto. Reemplazáis las K por las Qu y así lo podréis leer . A mí es que me da pereza y salto directamente al siguiente mensaje.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Creo que el firefox tiene un Plugin para buscar y reemplazar caracteres. Algo así como el Ctrl + H de la mayoría de editores de texto. Reemplazáis las K por las Qu y así lo podréis leer . A mí es que me da pereza y salto directamente al siguiente mensaje.



¿Y para lo de la prepotencia no hay plugin?


----------



## asqueado (4 Feb 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Echando un vistazo por Reddit , me gusta este hilo que visto, y la forma en la que participan exponiendo fotos de sus ultimas adquisiciones... hay autenticas maravillas sobre todo en barras "lingotes" ....lo adjunto, espero que se pueda ver.
> 
> r/Silverbugs



Me encanta ver fotos de Mps, ese es el verdadero dinero



.


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2021)

Acabo de entrar, vaya contrastes


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Feb 2021)

Ya que estamos, el hilo de fotos FULL STACK de THESILVERFORUM:

Full Stack / Full Collection Photos

Hay mas hilos de monedas en concreto.


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Feb 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Echando un vistazo por Reddit , me gusta este hilo que visto, y la forma en la que participan exponiendo fotos de sus ultimas adquisiciones... hay autenticas maravillas sobre todo en barras "lingotes" ....lo adjunto, espero que se pueda ver.
> 
> r/Silverbugs



Esto es mejor que toroporno y xvideos juntos.


----------



## brigante 88 (4 Feb 2021)

Antes de verlo, creo que me voy a poner el babero....




sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ya que estamos, el hilo de fotos FULL STACK de THESILVERFORUM:
> 
> Full Stack / Full Collection Photos
> 
> Hay mas hilos de monedas en concreto.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Feb 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Antes de verlo, creo que me voy a poner el babero....



Vas a flipar, y eso que se que has visto muchas cosas...


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (4 Feb 2021)

Lo malo de ver esas fotos es que te sientes el ser más pobre del planeta al lado de esa gente jajajajaja

Así mismo te tranquiliza ver que hay gente más loca.


----------



## brigante 88 (4 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Acabo de entrar, vaya contrastes
> Ver archivo adjunto 564334
> Ver archivo adjunto 564335



Esta foto que me pasaron de otro foro... tampoco tiene desperdicio. Y esto si es ponerlo en bandeja....


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> ¿Y para lo de la prepotencia no hay plugin?



Si lo hubo para la impotencia de tu viejo, y en el mismo portal, puede ser, no desesperes.

K a alguien le pele el nabo k tú le leas o no , no implica prepotencia, idiota. Eres hija única o ké kojonex ?

En fin...tú a sentar cátedra con la cuchipandi trollaka y a seguir enmierdando al personal y su bolsillo con tus alarmas anticripto del kinto infierno por la simple bilis de haber estado entre los gilipollas fracasáos incapaces de llevárselo crudo teniéndolo en los putos morros, con BTC o Ethereum durante años a diez pavos y A UN PUTO CLICK en el foro, k hay k ser zimbel y manda kojonex... y verlo para creerlo. Para tatuároslo en la frente, vamos...pero éso sí, organizándole la vida al personal, tócate las pelotas.

Por cierto,cualkier puta cryptobasura lleva un x5 desde los mínimos de hace un año en la caída del S&P.

En fin, en el pecáo está la penitencia ...k, por cierto, y sólo por lo k os toca a tontolabas como vosotros y no a la gente a la k habeis liáo , es deliciosa.

Va...Saludosa Lafición.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Si lo hubo para la impotencia de tu viejo, y en el mismo portal, puede ser, no desesperes.
> 
> K a alguien le pele el nabo k tú le leas o no , no implica prepotencia, idiota. Eres hija única o ké kojonex ?
> 
> ...



Lo siento, no te entiendo.
Pásame con tu tutor e intentaremos ayudarte.


----------



## esseri (4 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Lo siento, no te entiendo.
> Pásame con tu tutor e intentaremos ayudarte.



Ya te he dicho k no lo dudo. En el primer post.

Pero tranki...no es para k lo entiendas tú, sino para k el resto del forerío os vea el plumero.

Hala...a disfrutar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Feb 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Lo siento, no te entiendo.
> Pásame con tu tutor e intentaremos ayudarte.



Que bueno... con qué pocas palabras les has dejado tirado al subser este.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Feb 2021)

El mr-dead éste no va de farol eh....

Full Stack / Full Collection Photos


----------



## brigante 88 (5 Feb 2021)

Joder!!! les hincaba el diente.... que bestia!!!




estupeharto dijo:


> El mr-dead éste no va de farol eh....
> 
> Full Stack / Full Collection Photos


----------



## esseri (5 Feb 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Que bueno... con qué pocas palabras les has dejado tirado al subser este.




JOJOJO !!! 


Kuñaooo !!!...Ya te has tatuáu en la frente el " yo desprecié BTC a 10$...porke zoi el máh mehó" ?  Lo cuentas en los sermones de kuñáo del bar Paco de tu barrio ? 

Con el Tatoo clarificaór romperías las baldosas paseando por tu cateta ciudá cañí. Lo mismo se te arrimaba algún orco de esos k te miran como un Gremlim capricho de la genética en una urna , oye...Las k no cobran y disponen libremente de escrúpulos , digo...

Es una maravilla k mamarrachas como tú esteis entre los interfectos. Karma, Justicia poética y Gloria bendita, maifrén. Todo en uno.

Eso sí...deja a la gente no ser tan mema como tú, cucaracha biliosa.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2021)

La madre que lo trajo
Nuestro Notrabajoperofollo se queda en na al lado de su primo yanky.

Y salía otro con saleros y palanganas de plata...aquí el que no corre vuela


----------



## Muttley (5 Feb 2021)

Por qué no continuáis por privado por favor? 
Estoy seguro que llegaréis a buen entendimiento con menos ruido mediático o en un post aparte para que acuda al intercambio de raquetazos los que quieran verlo.
Gracias.


----------



## esseri (5 Feb 2021)

Sorry, Mutley. Lo considero clarificador para el hilo y sus usuarios , pero OK.

K conste k sólo contesto.

// End oxtópik por mix partex.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> La madre que lo trajo
> Nuestro Notrabajoperofollo se queda en na al lado de su primo yanky.
> 
> Y salía otro con saleros y palanganas de plata...aquí el que no corre vuela



Que bribones, en ese foro no podria colgar mis fotillos, putos guiris, a esos les saco una foto de un lingote de 100 gr machacados y me sacan a los dos minutos varios lingotes de 1 kg igual de machacados que el mio de 100gr. ( de oro )

Es normal, aqui somos unos tiesos, nos meten programas de gente que esta en paro o con trabajos de mierda pero luego los que alli ganan pasta la ganan de verdad.

A ellos les cuesta los metales igual o menos que a nosotros, pero luego ellos tienen muchisima mas pasta que nosotros.


----------



## esseri (5 Feb 2021)

Este se lo está pasando teta. A su edá.

Ni medias tintas, ni oxtiax. Y nuevos ingredientes sin cortarse medio pelo.

*The rapidly failing EU*



_"En general, no se sabe que el concepto de la UE está en sus últimas. Las ineficiencias burocráticas y el mal liderazgo quedaron plenamente expuestos la semana pasada por la incapacidad de la UE para distribuir vacunas y los intentos de culpar a todos los demás. Pero un problema mayor se esconde en la estructura del euro, compuesta por los sistemas bancarios y de liquidación de TARGET2.

Este artículo analiza la precaria situación financiera de los bancos comerciales y el juego del sistema TARGET2 por parte de los reguladores nacionales para ocultar deudas incobrables. La situación de la deuda incobrable ahora se deteriorará a un ritmo más rápido gracias a las consecuencias económicas de los bloqueos por coronavirus y no se ve ayudada por la falta de vacunas, lo que retrasa el regreso a la normalidad económica.

No es exagerado concluir que el fracaso de su sistema de liquidación hará caer al BCE y a los bancos centrales nacionales. El BCE desaparecerá y los BCN se reformarán para administrar las nuevas monedas nacionales; no puede haber otro resultado.

Con la quiebra del euro, es probable que la Comisión Europea ceda el poder a los intereses nacionales, anunciando una nueva era de inmensa incertidumbre política a medida que se diseñan nuevas monedas y acuerdos de financiación gubernamental"..._


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (5 Feb 2021)

Hace tiempo que hice mis deberes en el tema de la plata. Compré cuando la onza se vendía a 17-20€, me da por mirar hoy y se vende a 42€.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Hace tiempo que hice mis deberes en el tema de la plata. Compré cuando la onza se vendía a 17-20€, me da por mirar hoy y se vende a 42€.



La tienen en muchos sitios a menos de 27, no era por quitarte la ilusion pero de momento es lo que hay y te lo dice uno que tiene bastante comprada no a 17 si no a bastante menos, pero vaya que de 42......... pues no se, sera alguna onza rara por que las otras......... de momento no .........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> JOJOJO !!!
> 
> 
> Kuñaooo !!!...Ya te has tatuáu en la frente el " yo desprecié BTC a 10$...porke zoi el máh mehó" ?  Lo cuentas en los sermones de kuñáo del bar Paco de tu barrio ?
> ...




No seas asi hombre..............

Que yo tampoco lo compre..............

Pero vaya que de la mayoria de mis amigos nadie lo vio, habria bastado con uno que me calentara y me esplicara un poco para que yo comprara pero todos pensabamos igual, es un timo........ que ibamos a saber que esto se iba a poner en estos precios.

Yo no ha sido hasta hace unos meses que me he interesado por las criptos y ha sido casi de refilon, una pena por que con cuatro tonterias ya he sacado mas en muy poco tiempo de lo que sacaria alquilando mis pisos en un año.

Siempre he estado rodeado de metaleros, joyeros, gente de estos sectores y fijate que ninguno queria ver las criptos ni en pintura, a toro pasado todo es muy facil, no obstante nadie sabemos que haran en el futuro, yo soy de los que piensan que nos van a dejar a todos con cara de gilipollas.


----------



## esseri (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No seas asi hombre..............
> 
> Que yo tampoco lo compre...



Pero no trolleas para k la gente no compre.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Pero no trolleas para k la gente no compre.
> 
> Estos ni comen ni dejan comer.




Como voy a trollear si he visto que ha sido un tremendo fallo, pero era algo que no me entraba en la cabeza que eso llegara a valer tanto dinero, lo veia como un timo, sigo viendolo asi....... es mi percepcion, pero si algo vale lo que vale ahora y no compre cuando se regalaba ha sido un error.

Ya lo he contado otras veces, yo he tenido de todo, oro, plata, dolares, de todo menos bitcoin, nunca nadie hizo por mandarme bitcoins a cambio de algo.

Yo soy un flojo, ademas soy animal de costumbres.......... si unos amigos se empeñan y me dicen que las mejores scort estan en 10 sitios de madrid y en 2 de malaga, primero voy a refunfuñar, ahora nos vamos a ir a madrid me cago en los cojones............... cuando vea que se quedaban cortos en lo que me decian aceptare que tenian razon y acabare por ir yo solo sin ellos cuando me apetezca.

Pero no me vpy a poner a buscar otros sitios, ire a esos por que ya los conozco.

Tarde años en hacerme paypal, por que soy un flojo y no me pongo.

La bolsa igual, años en interesarme en ella por que soy un vago y no me pongo a mirar.

Lo de las criptos pues mas de lo mismo, ni un ojo les eche, no me llamaban la atencion, todo el mundo a mi alrededor decia es un timo y yo tenia esa percepcion.

Con los metales es diferente, todos le daban mucho valor y me hizo aprender rapido a desenvolverme en ellos, cuando me pongo manos a la obra en algo mi flojera desaparece y ya no paro.

De todas maneras seguramente habria sido peor entrar, yo soy de los que habrian vendido al ponerse en 1 euro y me habria comprado un coche, un local, un piso, incluso metales................ ahora mismo estaria bien jodido.

No me voy a poner a comprar bitcoin a muerte a 30000 euros, comprare shitcoins de estas por si se me dan mas pelotazos como el del otro dia con el XRP, consolidare posiciones en oro y plata por si las moscas, aunque creo que esperare a comprar mas barato y esto podria ser otro error pero nunca se sabe......... y si salen chollos inmobiliarios pues es algo que no puedo remediar, atacare.......... aunque deben de ser chollos muy claros.

Tampoco es que me haya ido mal aun no siendo multimillonario me conformo con no haber dado palo al agua en 10 años, asi me ven los de mi edad y me dicen que como cojones lo hago que estoy igual que con 25, luego dicen que trabajar es salud........

En fin, una pena no ser una ballena de los bitcoins y ademas tener unas cuantas libretas con muchos ceros en el banco, pero no creo que sea el unico asi, si todos llegamos a haber hecho esto quizas bitcoin no valdria nada y solo lo atesorariamos sin mas.


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como voy a trollear si he visto que ha sido un tremendo fallo, pero era algo que no me entraba en la cabeza que eso llegara a valer tanto dinero, lo veia como un timo, sigo viendolo asi....... es mi percepcion, pero si algo vale lo que vale ahora y no compre cuando se regalaba ha sido un error.
> 
> Ya lo he contado otras veces, yo he tenido de todo, oro, plata, dolares, de todo menos bitcoin, nunca nadie hizo por mandarme bitcoins a cambio de algo.
> 
> ...




Tu futuro es este; lo sabes.


----------



## esseri (5 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Tu futuro es este; lo sabes.



Weno,weno...
nos regalaría mejores posts...


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> RESPECTO A TU AVATAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* Especulación con ALTCOINS V


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Weno,weno...
> nos regalaría mejores posts...




Ese psicópata analllll...fabeto aún desconoce el porqué de la respuesta y los thanks. Le daré una pista...mira el póster de la pared y guglea un poco.

Te recomiendo encarecidamente diversas obras del autor...que yo ya disfrutaba siendo adolescente. De nada. @Notrabajo34


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2021)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Hace tiempo que hice mis deberes en el tema de la plata. Compré cuando la onza se vendía a 17-20€, me da por mirar hoy y se vende a 42€.



A 42 será en tu imaginación, la onza en forma de moneda está entre 26 y 28 según la web donde la compres.


----------



## MIP (5 Feb 2021)

Si crean monedas digitales, dudo mucho que las referencien en oro. Si han estado viviendo sin el 50 años tan ricamente y emitiendo como les da la gana, por que renunciar a ese poder?


----------



## davitin (5 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Si crean monedas digitales, dudo mucho que las referencien en oro. Si han estado viviendo sin el 50 años tan ricamente y emitiendo como les da la gana, por que renunciar a ese poder?



Y como se va a referenciar al oro una cripto? Quién guarda el oro que hace de respaldo a esas criptos?


----------



## timi (5 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Si crean monedas digitales, dudo mucho que las referencien en oro. Si han estado viviendo sin el 50 años tan ricamente y emitiendo como les da la gana, por que renunciar a ese poder?



Solo la falta de confianza de la masa les obligará ,,, es difícil , pero no imposible. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## Gusman (5 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Si crean monedas digitales, dudo mucho que las referencien en oro. Si han estado viviendo sin el 50 años tan ricamente y emitiendo como les da la gana, por que renunciar a ese poder?



Y si las referencian cumplirá la función del oro papel.


----------



## tristezadeclon (5 Feb 2021)

ayer descubrí wallstreetsilver en reddit gracias a q lo mencionó un forero de aquí y mamma mía

ese foro es como un sueño para los amantes de la plata, como esa gente esté comprando de verdad una quinta parte de lo q dicen q están comprando, solo es cuestión de tiempo q comex y lbma salten por los aires, muy poco tiempo

hay gente q asegura q va a comprar medio millón de dólares en plata física, hay miles de fotos mostrando cada uno lo q ha comprado, algunos tienen auténticas fortunas ahí metidas

lo mejor de todo es q están lanzando el mensaje correcto, metal físico exclusivamente, hay memes extraordinarios, mensajes q te hacen sentir como si estuvieramos protagonizando una revolución, q maravilla






WHEN YOU BUY PHYSICAL SILVER YOU ARE JOINING THE WORLD'S BIGGEST PROTEST AGAINST CORRUPTION!! MAKING MONEY IS THE BYPRODUCT!! REMEMBER THIS WHEN YOU BUY SILVER AND ASK OTHERS TO BUY SILVER. THIS IS A PECEFUL LEGAL UNCONTROLABLE PROTEST AROUND THE WORLD THAT IS MORE POWERFULL THAN ANY UPRISING!!!






ahora si están haciendo las cosas bien, solo físico y aguantar, ayer eran 17.000 y hoy a primera hora de la mañana ya eran 18.000


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2021)

Se me ha abierto el hilo por la primera página y me ha hecho gracia leer esto:
“

De momento empezamos con sangre recorriendo las calles.
Plata a 12,895$
Oro a 1505$
Ratio: 116,7
Onza más barata de plata: 15,11€ krugerrand en Goldsilver.be
Onza más barata de oro: 1416€ gold nugget en Goldsilver.be
Cambio euro/$: 1,117

Y los stocks de todas las webs totalmente temblando.
En Goldsilver.be esta mañana está volando TODO.

Lo que nunca se ha visto.”
Sangre a 15 $ 
—————
En alguna ocasión se ha hablado de la confiscación de los MPs de los particulares. No es necesario. Parece que la posesión por particulares es algo residual pero, además, tienen la forma de que siga siéndolo: cerrando el grifo de las tiendas y obligando a aumentar el premium. En cuanto se vende más de lo que ellos quieren se para todo.
Pese a la normalización teórica, las tiendas todavía no han recuperado los precios del viernes


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (5 Feb 2021)

A ver, quizá no sea el hilo adecuado, pero voy a plantear una pregunta inicialmente para @asqueado , @Notrabajo34 y de paso si la quiere contestar romanillo o cualquier otro forero.

Siempre comentáis que tenéis granalla de plata (algo que en lugares donde hay talleres de joyería puede ser común) que lleváis plata en bruto silver-junk (cuberterías, monedas de poca ley o muy desgastadas o cualquier otro objeto de plata) y por un "pequeño" precio, no recuerdo si habéis dicho 3 ctmos el gramo, os lo convierten en granalla.

¿No os habéis planteado que os lo conviertan en lingotes? Alguna vez me he pasado por alguna fundición de esas de esas donde te compran plata a peso (si alguno va se va a llevar una sorpresa) y creo recordar que te dejaban la opción de, por ejemplo, si llevabas 5 kg de 0.925 ellos te daban 4 lingotes de kg y se quedaban con el resto. Teniendo en cuenta que durante la fundición-ebullición además del metal aleado hay una pérdida "considerable" de mp... ¿No es mejor que lo alingoten, en vez que os den granalla? ¿No lo hacen o no os compensa? O tiras, o bobinas, o hilo (mejor para trabajar, pienso).

No os habéis planteado compraros un crisol de grafito y un pequeño horno (ojo porque es peligroso, no estoy dando ideas a naide, eh) y haceros vosotros los lingotes con marca de la casa. Algo así como un molde que ponga "No trabajo34 1000 g. plata fina 999.9"

Pregunto...





tristezadeclon dijo:


> ayer descubrí wallstreetsilver en reddit gracias a q lo mencionó un forero de aquí y mamma mía
> 
> ese foro es como un sueño para los amantes de la plata, como esa gente esté comprando de verdad una quinta parte de lo q dicen q están comprando, solo es cuestión de tiempo q comex y lbma salten por los aires, muy poco tiempo
> 
> ...








Aquí también puedes ver plata en cantidad...


http://nosilvernationalization.org/96.pdf


----------



## Muttley (5 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> —————
> En alguna ocasión se ha hablado de la confiscación de los MPs de los particulares. No es necesario. Parece que la posesión por particulares es algo residual pero, además, tienen la forma de que siga siéndolo: cerrando el grifo de las tiendas y obligando a aumentar el premium. En cuanto se vende más de lo que ellos quieren se para todo.
> Pese a la normalización teórica, las tiendas todavía no han recuperado los precios del viernes



Y no sólo es que sigan los precios con mucho más premium de lo habitual...es que muchísimas páginas (Goldsilver.be, Apmex...) tienen avisos de retrasos en entregas.
Todo la demanda está concentrada en físico 

Goldsilver:
*DUE TO THE CURRENT VERY ACTIVE TRADING , DISPATCHING CAN TAKE LONGER THAN USUAL. THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE.*

Apmex:
*Due to the increased volume of orders, we are currently expecting a 3 – 5 day delay in processing times. Message from our CEO.* 

JMbullion

*Thank you for visiting. Please note that we do not offer international shipping at this time. We only ship within the USA and to US Military boxes.
NOTE: Due to extreme order volumes, please expect shipping delays of 10+ business days. We also have a temporary $299 order min. Click to learn more.*

Atkinsons
*Our phone lines are extremely busy please email info@atkinsonsbullion.com - Dispatch may take up to 14 days*. For more info, please see our update here *

Y así andamos....


----------



## Orooo (5 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ya que estamos, el hilo de fotos FULL STACK de THESILVERFORUM:
> 
> Full Stack / Full Collection Photos
> 
> Hay mas hilos de monedas en concreto.




Reportado por poner un enlace porno sin el +18


----------



## San Rodrigo De Cordoba (5 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Disculpad todos el atrevimiento de abrir este post.
> Sirve para unificar el post de evolución del oro y evolución del oro VII, alquien tenía que hacerlo, que es incomodísimo responder en los dos a la vez.
> Post abierto para que *todos* para que pongáis vuestras impresiones sobre el oro, plata e indicadores macroeconómicos, así como para noticias que creáis relevantes sobre lo anterior. Hay pluralidad de opiniones. Participamos en este hilo porque creemos en que el oro, la plata tienen un significado esencial y global
> Las guerras entre usuarios, por mensaje privado, por favor no por aquí.
> ...



Las inversiones son muy necesarias en estas épocas cobidiAnas, para poner un ejemplo se hacen cargadas enormes por el acoso que tienen por parte de la seguridad social esos rojos que no saben invertir su matrimonio correctsmrnte


----------



## Dadaria (5 Feb 2021)

De r/Wallstreetsilver


----------



## 365 (5 Feb 2021)

Yo tambien lo creo. Todos los caminos conducen a pennsar que si.

A base de ir leyendo cosas y noticias del muy honolable empelador voy conociendo su estrategia. No hace nada al hazar. Va sembrando poco a poco con sus macro inversiones en todo el planeta. Va mandando que algunos cazas salgan a dar un paseo , lo mismo que algunos buques de guerra. Va construyendo la moderna ruta de la seda, relanzando de paso el ferrocarril en toda aquella zona... y cuando te quieres dar cuenta hace CHAS! y aparece a tu lado. Que es lo que le ha ocurrido a V. Orban.





Sitio web oficial de Hanban-Informaciones
*2019-11-22*
*Se inaugura el Instituto Confucio de la Universidad de Debrecen en Hungría*


Petroyuán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
*Petroyuán*_1 es un yuan que el gobierno chino anunció en septiembre de 20172 con el respaldo de Rusia3 para ser implementada como petrodivisa4 con el fin de arrebatar el puesto al petrodólar estadounidense como principal divisa en las transacciones de crudo, cuya hegemonía en ese ámbito viene desde los años 1970.5 El 26 de marzo de 2018, el gobierno chino lo empezó a emitir como contratos de petróleo futuros.6 _

*Historia*
_Ha habido varios intentos de crear una petrodivisa diferente al dólar, que de una forma u otra, terminaron fracasando. *El último caso, fue el intento del dictador libio Muamar el Gadafi, con la idea de crear una divisa africana respaldada con reservas de oro,**7*8 pero su asesinato al final de la Guerra de Libia de 2011, truncó los planes antes de que se materializaran.
China, con una moneda en expansión, intentó de nuevo crear esa alternativa en junio de 2017, cuando el Banco Popular de China y el Banco Central de la Federación Rusa firmaron un memorándum9 para que las transacciones de crudo entre las dos potencias se empezaran a realizar únicamente en yuanes, dando así luz al petroyuán. Meses después, en septiembre del mismo año, el gobierno chino anunció la petrodivisa.
La operación se enmarcó dentro del contexto de una China que se situaba en la cabeza de las importaciones de crudo del mundo, con unas cifras que en 2017 indicaban superar los 400 millones de toneladas10 según relató Sinopec, una de las principales compañías chinas de petróleo._

_Características_
_Una de las principales bazas del petroyuán, será que ciertos países como Rusia, Venezuela o Irán puedan esquivar las sanciones impuestas por Estados Unidos,2 así como uno de los principales productores como es Arabia Saudita que evitarían la hegemonía del dólar y presiones estadounidenses.11 Uno de los principales defectos del yuan, es que se trata de una moneda muy líquida y poco extendida, por lo que el gobierno chino lo respaldó aumentando el volumen de oro de sus reservas.12__13_

*22 agosto 2018*
¿Es posible una paridad entre el yuan y el oro?

_Para Hemke, aunque otros factores como los titulares en prensa o el comportamiento del dólar y sus políticas monetarias, puedan afectar el precio, “el principal impulsor del precio del oro en el verano de 2018 no es otro que el tipo de cambio entre el yuan y el dólar”. *Aunque el Banco Central de China ha mantenido durante mucho tiempo una “paridad” en la valoración relativa del yuan frente al dólar, en los últimos 90 días se ha visto una constante devaluación de la moneda china cercana al 8%. Durante este mismo período de tiempo, el precio del oro COMEX ha disminuido en más del 10%. Pero para hacer esta correlación más clara deberíamos ver ambas tendencias en un mismo gráfico donde “esta correlación se ha vuelto extraordinariamente estrecha durante el último mes”.*
..._

*27 mayo, 2020*
_Con su lanzamiento, el yuan digital amenaza la supremacía del dólar en el mundo
...
...
.
Transformar al yuan en una moneda de reserva internacional que compita seriamente con el dólar requiere convertir al sistema financiero chino en un mecanismo de pagos internacionales, alternativo al que opera actualmente en Nueva York.
Para ello, China debería convertir a Shanghai (el centro financiero del RenMinBi) en una cámara de compensación internacional que permita que bancos de todo el mundo compensen sus saldos recíprocos en yuanes, de manera similar a como hoy sucede en Wall Street. Asimismo, convertir a Shanghai en una cámara de compensación implicaría otorgar facilidades para que otros bancos centrales mantengan cuentas abiertas en yuanes en el Banco Popular de China, como hoy lo hace la Reserva Federal. Adicionalmente, si el Banco Popular de China desea adoptar una posición atractiva y responsable como emisor de una moneda de reserva internacional, deberá, de vez en cuando, emitir créditos que ayuden a otros bancos centrales a solventar sus crisis de liquidez, como ahora lo hace, también, la Reserva Federal.

Tras convertirse en la economía más grande del mundo, por lo menos desde hace cien años, Estados Unidos tuvo que esperar a los años cuarenta para que la libra esterlina le cediera al dólar su papel de estándar de intercambio indiscutible en el comercio internacional. Para ello, Estados Unidos tuvo que ganar una guerra mundial y el Reino Unido tuvo que perder su imperio. Sin embargo, si Washington no modera el uso político de su moneda y China transparenta su economía y liberaliza sus controles de cambio, el desplazamiento del dólar por el RenMiBi como moneda de reserva y como mecanismo de pago internacional podría suceder sin la necesidad de que pasemos por otra guerra._





Xi no se va a dejar hacer un Gadafi y lo sabeis, _Joseph's._


----------



## estupeharto (5 Feb 2021)

*........ * 




* ........ *




*........ Irán?*


----------



## 365 (5 Feb 2021)

¿Se podria llegar a un punto en el que coexistieran el e-yuan y las monedas de oro, plata y cobre -eliminando el papel dinero en circulación- como medios de pago a utilizar, a nivel global?
Total seria casi lo mismo. Saldrias de casa con tu tarjetita e-yuan y/o tus monedas para hacerte el chulo con la hija de la dueña, partiendo la pana.

_-Posadera, por favor deja el Wassap, ponme unas viandas y escanciame un poco de ese vino de la Ribera que tienes. Aqui te dejo el real de a 8.
-Lo que desee vuestra merced._

*12 febrero, 2018*
La moneda de plata española que dominó el mercado en China - Oroinformación





_La confianza de los comerciantes chinos de los siglos XVII y XIX en las monedas de plata acuñadas en el Virreinato de Nueva España (que más adelante sería México) fue tal que la moneda española se convirtió prácticamente en medio de pago oficial para las transacciones comerciales en el Lejano Oriente.

Según explica *Stuart Heaver* en el diario *South China Morning Post*, el *Imperio Español ejerció una importante influencia en Oriente durante los siglos XVIII y XIX*, gracias a la *moneda de plata que acuñaba con el metal extraído* de las minas de los *Virreinatos de Nueva España* (más tarde, México), *Perú, Nueva Granada* (actuales Colombia, Ecuador, Panamá, Costa Rica y Venezuela) y *Virreinato del Río de la Plata* (actuales Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay y Bolivia).

El artículo cita un libro recientemente publicado por *Peter Gordon y Juan José Morales*, *“El camino de la plata”*, en el que se explica la influencia de las rutas transpacíficas que partían de la América Hispana en dirección a las posesiones españolas en Filipinas.

El hecho es que *la plata ya se utilizaba en China como medio de pago* desde hace alrededor de 5.000 años. Precisamente, los chinos fueron los *inventores del papel moneda*, que circulaba en la China gobernada por *Kublai Khan* en el siglo XIII._

_Una innovación que atrajo la atención de Marco Polo, pero que fue un arma de doble filo, ya que *el exceso de papel moneda provocó la que probablemente fuera la primera hiperinflación* de la historia de la Humanidad._
_El caso es que la plata seguía utilizándose como medio de pago en las transacciones comerciales. Para las operaciones de menor cuantía de la vida diaria, el cobre era el metal más usado, Pero cuando se trataba de operaciones de cierta envergadura, como las derivadas del comercio internacional, los impuestos o las transacciones al por mayor, *el medio de pago era la plata, medida en taels* (aproximadamente 40 gramos) y *sycee* (lingotes con forma de barco, de precio variable en función de la pureza de la plata, el tamaño y la cantidad de detalles que el artesano incorporaba).

El problema es que la plata era un *mineral muy escaso en China*. La mayor parte entraba en el país *fruto del comercio marítimo internacional*, sobre todo con Inglaterra y Países Bajos, de *seda y té*, dos de los productos más exportados por la China de la dinastía Ming.

Buena parte de esa plata llegaba desde los territorios españolas en América, entre los que se incluían *zonas muy ricas en plata*, como las minas de *Zacatecas* en el actual México, las de *Potosí* en el ahora Perú y las minas de *Mendoza*, situadas en Argentina o las de *Santa Fé de Bogotá*, en la actual Colombia. Según Peter Gordon, uno de los autores de “El camino de la plata”, *la América hispana era la mayor productora mundial de plata*, y al menos un tercio de esa plata acabó en China.

En el libro se explica cómo el llamado *real de a 8, peso fuerte, peso duro o dólar español, una moneda de plata de 8 reales*, acuñada por la Monarquía Española a partir de 1497, se convirtió prácticamente en *la moneda habitual de comercio en Extremo Oriente*.

Las monedas viajaban *desde el puerto de Acapulco, en Nueva España (México) en los galeones españoles que hacían el trayecto hacia Manila*, ya que Filipinas formaba parte de la Corona española. Y en su mayoría acababan en China, que era la potencia comercial más importante del continente asiático en aquel momento.

El aprecio de los chinos por la plata llegaba a tal extremo que, *en 1628, el entonces gobernador de Filipinas, Juan Niño de Tabora*, escribía al Rey de España Felipe IV sobre ellos en estos términos: *“su dios es la plata y su religión es las diversas formas de conseguirla”*.

Mediante el comercio, *China adquirió la plata suficiente que le permitió comenzar a utilizarla como moneda propia*, lo que fue el catalizador del desarrollo de la economía global. Sin embargo, los comerciantes *no utilizaban al principio los reales o dólares españoles de plata tal cual*, sino que *los fundían en forma de lingotes sycee*.

Solo más tarde empezaron a fundirlos en forma de monedas que podían cortarse en piezas más pequeñas, para ajustarlas al coste de los objetos que querían comprarse.

Los comerciantes chinos comenzaron a darse cuenta entonces de que *el real o dólar español tenía un valor intrínseco basado en la pureza y el peso de la plata* que contenía, y eso constituía una garantía que no podían desaprovechar. Así que la moneda *se convirtió de facto en la divisa oficial para el comercio en el Sudeste asiático* y, de paso, en la moneda más utilizada en la historia de la Humanidad.

Eso sí, previamente *resellaban los anversos y reversos de los reales de a 8 con las efigies de Felipe IV, Felipe V, Carlos III, Carlos IV o Fernando VII*, según iban sustituyéndose los reinados en España. Dichos resellos se denominaban *chops* y correspondían a las *marcas mercantiles de identificación de las diferentes familias de comerciantes chinos* que utilizaban esas monedas.

El término alemán *“thaler”* con que se designaban estas monedas derivó en *“dólar”*, nombre con el que fueron conocidas en muchos lugares, aunque en el Imperio Español seguían llamándose *reales o piezas de a 8*.

*La competencia de Hong Kong*
La proliferación de esta moneda como medio de pago en el Sudeste asiático constituía *un problema para Hong Kong,* que formaba parte del Imperio Británico. En 1842, el entonces gobernador de Hong Kong, *Sir Henry Pottinger, reconoció el “dólar de plata” como el medio de pago oficial *para todas las transacciones gubernamentales y mercantiles, algo que no sentó nada bien en Inglaterra.

Los intentos de introducir una moneda propia en la colonia fracasaron rotundamente, ya que los comerciantes *necesitaban una moneda* que fuese comúnmente aceptada y *en la que confiasen los comerciantes chinos*.
De hecho, la ceca que se construyó en Hong Kong en 1866 para acuñar unas monedas similares al real español se vio obligada a cerrar en 1868, porque los comerciantes chinos las rechazaron y prefirieron seguir confiando en la moneda de plata española que habían utilizado desde 1570.

Hubo *otros intentos de crear versiones del real de plata español*: hacia 1900 circulaban *hasta nueve tipos diferentes de estas monedas*, entre las que se encontraban el *dólar americano* (usado en Hong Kong, Singapur y Malaysia); el *yen de plata japonés* (acuñado con la maquinaria comprada tras el cierre de la ceca de Hong Kong); tres tipos de *dólares acuñados en China*; la *piastra francesa* de Indochina o dólar de Saigón…

La mayoría de las divisas actuales de los países del Sudeste asiático tienen su origen en la moneda española: *en Hong Kong y Singapur aún conservan el nombre de dólar*; el *yuan chino o el ringgit malayo* también se derivan de los reales de a 8.

Según los cálculos de los expertos, *en 1911*, año de la fundación de la República China, había *entre 400 y 500 millones de estas monedas* en circulación o acumuladas en el territorio chino.
En Hong Kong continuaron aceptándose como medio de pago hasta 1935, año en que la colonia abandonó el patrón plata._


----------



## asqueado (5 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> A ver, quizá no sea el hilo adecuado, pero voy a plantear una pregunta inicialmente para @asqueado , @Notrabajo34 y de paso si la quiere contestar romanillo o cualquier otro forero.
> 
> Siempre comentáis que tenéis granalla de plata (algo que en lugares donde hay talleres de joyería puede ser común) que lleváis plata en bruto silver-junk (cuberterías, monedas de poca ley o muy desgastadas o cualquier otro objeto de plata) y por un "pequeño" precio, no recuerdo si habéis dicho 3 ctmos el gramo, os lo convierten en granalla.
> 
> ...





Voy a intentar contestar a tu pregunta
De principio te dire que yo he fundido miles de veces, oro y plata y de diferentes formas, depende para lo que me hacia falta, y necesitaba o bien

un crisol de ceramica, los hay de diferentes tamaños, un soplete de fuerza para bombona de propano, el propano tiene menos suciedad y atranca menos las boquillas, aun cuando estas cuando se atrancan las puedes meter en gasolina o alcohol para su limpieza y acido borico, esta fundicion lo hacia para fundir poco metal, para hacer hilos para soldadura, etc.
Al crisol de ceramica se le echa acideo borico, al objeto de que en sus paredes no se queda pegado una gran cantidad de metal, ya que crea una finisa pelicula en el crisol.
Una vez vean que el metal esta ya liquido, se puede echar, bien en chaponeras, o en lingoteras para luego pasarlo por el laminador e ir sacando bien hilo o laminas segun se desee




















Luego existen hornos electricos para fundiciones de metales, que son mas practicos, porque se depositan en los mismos el metal en crisoles de grafito, que los hay en el tamaño de 1 kgrs, 2 kgrs y 3 kgrs para ello, solo encender el mismo y cuando se funda el metal pasarlo a las lingoteras o chaponeras. A los crisoles de grafito tambien hay que echaarle el acido borico por el mismo motivo.








Tengo que decir que en toda fundicion siempre existe una merma, pero no "considerable" como has comentado y por eso siempre me ha gustado hacer yo la fundicion del metal en lingotes irregulares, sabiendo yo el peso, para llevarlo a la fundicion para que me lo afinaran.

A mi me gusta mas la granalla que los lingotes, porque estos ultimos es mas complicado de comprobar el metal, por mucho ceretificado y nombre que tengan puesto en el metal.

No se de donde has sacado ese precio de los 3 centimos al gramo en que te hagan granalla

Cuando se envian los crisoles ya estropeados por el uso, asi como las tierras, etec. para fundir, ya no se tiene el control de lo que te pueden sacar.

Por ultimo tengo que contar que en cierta ocasion hace muchos años, compre un ligote de 1 oz de plata, porque yo tambien tengo algunos, pues bien tengo la fea costumbre de que me llega cualquier articulo pesarlo, comprobarlo y medirlo, pues bien, al pesarlo comprobe que solo pesaba sobre 28 grs, poniendo en el mismo 1 oz y era de una famosa empresa, cuando informe al vendedor no se lo podia creer, me pido disculpas y que se lo devolviera.





.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (5 Feb 2021)

Gracias asqueado. Imaginaba que alguien como tu o lo había hecho o lo había visto hacer.
Lo de los 3 ctms , si no recuerdo mal lo dijo No trabajo34 pero como no estaba seguro...lo he indicado así en el mensaje.

Tenía entendido que el borax o ácido bórico se usaba solo para el oro, pero para separar, es decir, para eliminar la aleación cuando el metal ya está líquido. Y a la chaponera o molde algún producto para que reciba bien el mental líquido que se vierte y no salpique.

Los crisoles, tenía entendido que cuando ya se han usado mucho y comienzan a agrietarse haciéndo mal su función, se hacen añicos y se meten en el crisol nuevo para aprovechar lo que ha podido quedar en las paredes.

Muy clarificador tu mensaje.

PD: respecto a la granalla o lingote, cuestión de gustos aunque tienes razón en que es más dificil de comprobar el lingote. Por otra parte, me parecen más bonitos los lingotes.


----------



## 365 (5 Feb 2021)

*04 de febrero de 2021,*
Shenzhen aspira a convertirse en el centro financiero del oro
*Se alentará a las empresas de oro y las instituciones financieras a levantar depósitos de oro en condiciones de servidumbre en Luohu, según el documento.




*
_La ciudad china de *Shenzhen* reveló el jueves medidas para convertir su distrito Luohu, lleno de joyerías, en un centro financiero basado en el oro, con vínculos con los vecinos *Hong Kong*, *Shanghái* e incluso *Londres*.

Según el plan de 24 puntos publicado por la *Oficina de Regulación Financiera Municipal de Shenzhen*, se alentará a las instituciones financieras a lanzar productos de inversión innovadores vinculados al oro, incluidos productos de gestión de patrimonio respaldados por el metal y fondos negociables en bolsa de oro._
...
_China lleva mucho tiempo intentando expandir su industria del oro y hacerla más internacional. Londres sigue siendo el mayor centro comercial del mundo para el metal.

Shenzhen, en la sureña provincia de Cantón, que limita con el centro aurífero de Hong Kong, debería estudiar el negocio de financiamiento de oro transfronterizo con la excolonia británica, así como con Macao, según el documento.
También debería explorar una asociación entre la *Bolsa de Valores de Shenzhen (SZSE)* y la *Bolsa de Valores de Londres (LSE)* en productos de oro negociados en bolsa, según el plan. Además se alienta a las firmas de oro y joyería de Shenzhen a "globalizarse" y emitir bonos de oro o acciones en Londres.

Un portavoz de la SZSE dijo que no tenía nada que agregar y la LSE no respondió de inmediato a una solicitud de comentarios.
..._


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> A ver, quizá no sea el hilo adecuado, pero voy a plantear una pregunta inicialmente para @asqueado , @Notrabajo34 y de paso si la quiere contestar romanillo o cualquier otro forero.
> 
> Siempre comentáis que tenéis granalla de plata (algo que en lugares donde hay talleres de joyería puede ser común) que lleváis plata en bruto silver-junk (cuberterías, monedas de poca ley o muy desgastadas o cualquier otro objeto de plata) y por un "pequeño" precio, no recuerdo si habéis dicho 3 ctmos el gramo, os lo convierten en granalla.
> 
> ...





Lo de que me hagan lingotes no he preguntado por que cobran logicamente y como lo que quiero es mi plata pues me da igual en que formato sea.

Ademas si viene mad max sera mas facil ir con una bolilla de plata a comprar lo que sea que ir con un lingote y ponerme a partirlo yo.

Lo de hacer mis lingotes si estaba planteado pero soy un flojo y hay que trabajar asi que el proyecto esta parado hasta que me de por ponerme un dia de estos.

No quiero cambiar mas plata por un lingote lo veo tonteria, yo quiero mas plata, la unica manera de que hiciera ese cambio seria que estuviera intentando vender todo y me dieran mas dinero por el lingote que por la granalla.

Igual te digo que esta mucho mas valorado y es mas facil de vender a buen precio granalla que plata 925 por eso la pase a granalla, pense que si me hacia falta vender en algun momento la granalla la liquidaba en cuestion de nada y lo otro era mas lento.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo de que me hagan lingotes no he preguntado por que cobran logicamente y como lo que quiero es mi plata pues me da igual en que formato sea.
> 
> Ademas si viene mad max sera mas facil ir con una bolilla de plata a comprar lo que sea que ir con un lingote y ponerme a partirlo yo.
> 
> ...



Yo también lo pregunté y recuerdo que no me gustó mucho el "intercambio". Aquí no se lleva, pero en los usa hay gente que se hace sus propios lingotes (con su marca), aunque no creo que consigan afinarlos 999.9 ni mucho menos.

Si les hicieras tu mismo, serías algo semejante a un "coiner" y los bitcoñeros no podrían acusarte de "nocoiner" 

Lo último que dices, depende... a la granalla se le puede dar mejor salida en sitios donde se trabaje con ella, ya sabes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Yo también lo pregunté y recuerdo que no me gustó mucho el "intercambio". Aquí no se lleva, pero en los usa hay gente que se hace sus propios lingotes (con su marca), aunque no creo que consigan afinarlos 999.9 ni mucho menos.
> 
> Lo último que dices, depende... a la granalla se le puede dar mejor salida en sitios donde se trabaje con ella, ya sabes.



Por eso digo la granalla es mas facil de vender que lo otro, se vende de forma mucho mas rapida si te pones a ello.

Ten cuidado con @asqueado me parece que comento que le regalaba a sus nietos monedas chinas de sepa dios que metal bañadas en plata.......... horrible, menos mal que mi abuelo fue mucho mas generoso aun no habiendo disfrutado mucho tiempo de su compañia, si algun dia llegara a ser abuelo jamas regalaria ese tipo de cosas a mis nietos..........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> asqueado sabe muy bien lo que se hace, descuida...
> Dejará una expléndida colección de duros a sus nietos. Si tuviera que ponerle un pero, sería su forma de limpiar-abrillantar las monedas, pero son suyas y puede hacer con ellas lo que quiera.




Pero por mucho que deje cuando muera se le recordara mas bien por lo que dio en vida, esa es mi percepcion.


----------



## asqueado (5 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Gracias asqueado. Imaginaba que alguien como tu o lo había hecho o lo había visto hacer.
> Lo de los 3 ctms , si no recuerdo mal lo dijo No trabajo34 pero como no estaba seguro...lo he indicado así en el mensaje.
> 
> Tenía entendido que el borax o ácido bórico se usaba solo para el oro, pero para separar, es decir, para eliminar la aleación cuando el metal ya está líquido. Y a la chaponera o molde algún producto para que reciba bien el mental líquido que se vierte y no salpique.
> ...




Si claro como te he dicho yo he fundido mucho y solo he llevado a fundiciones mayores cuando me tenian que afinar el metal o que me hicieran granalla, pero ya sabia yo lo que les dejaba..

Yo tengo a ese "individuo" en el ignore, es lo mejor que he podido hacer, porque si os haceis caso del mismo, en lugar de aprender algo, pues.......

Solo sabe hablar de puterio y de lo que tiene, y hay un refran que dice DIME DE LO QUE PRESUMES Y TE DIRE DE LO QUE CARECES.

Me explico, el borax y el acido borico son dos cosas diferentes, y tanto uno como otro sirven para oro y plata para las fundiciones

El acido borico se echa al principio en las cazoletas y crisoles para que se forme una pelicula y no se peque en demasia en los mismos, luego cuando ya esta liquido se echa el metal.

El borax son unos polvos que sirven para la fundacion, para que se desarrolle bien y no salte.

Existe en polvo, barras en cono y liquido, este ultimo con un pincel se moja la zona donde vallan a soldar, y la soldadura corre mejor.

Cuando se va a fundir las limallas de un banco de trabajo, generalmente se pasa un iman para quitar posibles metales que puedan haber caido, a continuacion si es oro, se echa en acido nitirico que se come todo, menos el oro, y luego se funde, cuando se realiza hay que estar pendiente porque ese oro puede estar agrio, yhay que echar unos polvos llamados fundente purificador para ponerlo en condiciones.

Con relacion a la chaponera o lingotera, yo le juntaba un poco de aceite y si no queria que el lingote te salga grande, le pones un algodon empapado en aceite para que el metal no se extienda.

Si claro los crisoles cuando se estropean por el uso o se rompen, se llevan a la fundicion, pero no solo los crisoles, tambien se llevan las tierras, las gamuzas, etc. y en crisoles muy grandes se funden, hay que echar a los mismos Borax, Carbonato Sodico y Nitrato Potasico.

Si claro para gusto los colores, yo tambien tengo lingotes pero de 1 onza, a ver si tengo tiempo y os saco unas fotos de ellos.





.


----------



## asqueado (5 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Yo también lo pregunté y recuerdo que no me gustó mucho el "intercambio". Aquí no se lleva, pero en los usa hay gente que se hace sus propios lingotes (con su marca), aunque no creo que consigan afinarlos 999.9 ni mucho menos.
> 
> Si les hicieras tu mismo, serías algo semejante a un "coiner" y los bitcoñeros no podrían acusarte de "nocoiner"
> 
> Lo último que dices, depende... a la granalla se le puede dar mejor salida en sitios donde se trabaje con ella, ya sabes.




Hacer lingote con tu nombre o poner lo que quieras no hay mucho problema, primero el material se afina a 999 y que te lo den en granalla, porque al fundir cuesta menos trabajo que lingote, en cuanto que le pases el fuego enseguida se funde y luego, solo hay que hacer un molde en esto que es un taco de cera con lo que quieras poner


----------



## Porestar (5 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Si claro como te he dicho yo he fundido mucho y solo he llevado a fundiciones mayores cuando me tenian que afinar el metal o que me hicieran granalla, pero ya sabia yo lo que les dejaba..
> 
> Yo tengo a ese "individuo" en el ignore, es lo mejor que he podido hacer, porque si os haceis caso del mismo, en lugar de aprender algo, pues.......
> 
> ...



¿Puedes explicar más lo del oro agrio, ¿qué es eso?


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Voy a intentar contestar a tu pregunta
> De principio te dire que yo he fundido miles de veces, oro y plata y de diferentes formas, depende para lo que me hacia falta, y necesitaba o bien
> 
> un crisol de ceramica, los hay de diferentes tamaños, un soplete de fuerza para bombona de propano, el propano tiene menos suciedad y atranca menos las boquillas, aun cuando estas cuando se atrancan las puedes meter en gasolina o alcohol para su limpieza y acido borico, esta fundicion lo hacia para fundir poco metal, para hacer hilos para soldadura, etc.
> ...



Me alegra leerte @asqueado siempre se aprende de personas como tu, a seguir cuidándose y aportando con tus comentarios en la medida que puedas. Un saludo compañero.


----------



## asqueado (5 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar más lo del oro agrio, ¿qué es eso?




*Claro que si, veras, cuando realizas una fundicion de oro, en ocasiones ese metal tiene impurezas que no se ha quitado en su momento, es decir no tiene nada que ver con su kilataje, entonces se nota cuando fundes que se pone algo verdoso, por la tanto tienes que echar unos polvos fundentes purificadores para la limpieza de ello, el ejemplo que te voy a poner para que me entiendas, cuando vas a fundir limallas o piezas de oro y no has echado el mismo en acido nitrico el cual se come todo, menos el oro, puede que al fundir tengas problemas.
Por consiguiente el oro si tiene impurezas es dificil de trabajarlo porque se quiebra, y ya no te digo nada si lo metes en el laminador para sacar laminas o hilos, le salen rajas e imperfecciones*




Berciano230 dijo:


> Me alegra leerte @asqueado siempre se aprende de personas como tu, a seguir cuidándose y aportando con tus comentarios en la medida que puedas. Un saludo compañero.



*Gracias Berciano230 igualmente, claro que si, aporto lo que puedo aun cuando estoy medio cegato, me gustaria aportar mucho mas pero mi salud no me lo permite. un saludo tambien para ti




.*


----------



## el segador (5 Feb 2021)

He comprado una onza troy de plata germana del búfalo y resulta que tiene propiedades magnéticas, atrae un imán que tengo de neodimio. ¿He sido estafado por el vendedor alemán???


----------



## FranMen (5 Feb 2021)

Algo debo de entender mal, ¿1$ de premium por onza de oro?¿incluso algunos con descuento? De todas formas recuerdo que cuando se ponía la cotización de la plata en el hilo de Fernando la plata en Hong-Kong siempre estaba 1$ por encima de Londres, el oro no recuerdo cuanto.
China gets holiday boost, Indian gold buyers cheer dip in prices


----------



## asqueado (5 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> He comprado una onza troy de plata germana del búfalo y resulta que tiene propiedades magnéticas, atrae un imán que tengo de neodimio. ¿He sido estafado por el vendedor alemán???




La plata nunca es atraida por un iman, ahora bien si tiene un baño de plata o de algunas micras, con algun otro metal, pues lo atrae.

Lee las indicaciones donde la vendia, porque puede decir chapado en plata, si no dice nada y has pagado como una onza de plata creo que te ha engañado


.


----------



## el segador (5 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> La plata nunca es atraida por un iman, ahora bien si tiene un baño de plata o de algunas micras, con algun otro metal, pues lo atrae.
> 
> Lee las indicaciones donde la vendia, porque puede decir chapado en plata, si no dice nada y has pagado como una onza de plata creo que te ha engañado
> 
> ...



Viene marcada la onza como fine silver .999
Luego he sido estafado.


----------



## lvdo (5 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> Viene marcada la onza como fine silver .999
> Luego he sido estafado.



¿Cuánto te ha costado, si no es indiscreción?


----------



## Porestar (5 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> Viene marcada la onza como fine silver .999
> Luego he sido estafado.



Qué faena, ¿puedes subir foto?


----------



## timi (5 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> He comprado una onza troy de plata germana del búfalo y resulta que tiene propiedades magnéticas, atrae un imán que tengo de neodimio. ¿He sido estafado por el vendedor alemán???



ebay?


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Feb 2021)

Silver Coins Still in High Demand Even With Drop in Metal Price

Demoras en las entregas y aumento del premium a 7$ por onza. El mercado de físico está seco en EEUU pese a que lo del silversqueeze se quedó en amago y la mayoría sigue centrada en GameStop.

Si después del tema de GameStop la atención se dirige a la plata física se va a poner interesante el tema ya que tiene potencial para ser un fenómeno que mundial.


----------



## el segador (5 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> ¿Cuánto te ha costado, si no es indiscreción?



22 euros.


----------



## el segador (5 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> ebay?



Si eBay. Voy a reclamar y poner verde al frigurger.


----------



## Muttley (5 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> 22 euros.



No es un precio real para los días que corren.
Es falsa.
Leete bien el anuncio.
Puede poner “silver plated” como dice Asqueado o “reproducción”.
Si lo pone, el vendedor no te va a hacer devolución.
Para que te haga devolución debe poner en el anuncio “pure silver” o “999 silver”.
Debe especificarlo. No en la moneda en si. En el anuncio.

NADIE DA DUROS A PESETAS.
Quién va a vender a 22 cuando es prácticamente imposible encontrar a menos 27 en las tiendas.

Mucho cuidado ahí afuera.


----------



## lvdo (5 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> Si eBay. Voy a reclamar y poner verde al frigurger.



Por ebay y a spot o por debajo muy fiable tiene que ser el vendedor. A ver si tienes suerte con la reclamación.


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Feb 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Por ebay y a spot o por debajo muy fiable tiene que ser el vendedor. A ver si tienes suerte con la reclamación.



Si el spot esta a 22.50€ como coño vas a poder comprar una onza a 22€, 
y el proceso de acuñacion? 
Y traerla desde USA? 
Y la tienda que la vende, que pasa, que no come? 
Y el IVA para que los sicopatas sigan con sus payasadas, que, tambien no lo saltamos?... 
Un poquito de por favor....


----------



## asqueado (5 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No es un precio real para los días que corren.
> Es falsa.
> Leete bien el anuncio.
> Puede poner “silver plated” como dice Asqueado o “reproducción”.
> ...




Y mas con las comisiones que cobra Ebay

Ya lo he dicho anteriormente, moneda de cobre u otro material que tenga ese peso aproximado, con unas micras de plata



.


----------



## asqueado (5 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> He comprado una onza troy de plata germana del búfalo y resulta que tiene propiedades magnéticas, atrae un imán que tengo de neodimio. ¿He sido estafado por el vendedor alemán???



Podrias subir el enlace del vendedor donde las comprado en Ebay



.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si el spot esta a 22.50€ como coño vas a poder comprar una onza a 22€,
> y el proceso de acuñacion?
> Y traerla desde USA?
> Y la tienda que la vende, que pasa, que no come?
> ...




Si vas a una tienda no te van a dar el spot, te dan mucho menos, lo sabras si comentas que tuviste tienda.

Asi que es muy posible poder comprar a spot o por debajo, cualquiera que no quiera dejar sus onzas en una tienda y quiera dinero puede vender a spot o por debajo de spot.

Yo compre mas de 1kg de plata en una subasta hace poco a 200 y poco euros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> Viene marcada la onza como fine silver .999
> Luego he sido estafado.




Yo compre unas joyas por medio de paypal en ebay tambien a una alemana, eran para mi madre, le pregunte varias veces y decia que si que eran plata 925, cuando llegaron eran una porqueria de chapado en plata pero si tenian la marca, lo hable con el vendedor y no daba el brazo a torcer, era bastante dinerillo, le puse reclamacion y paypal fallo a mi favor.


----------



## Berciano230 (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si vas a una tienda no te van a dar el spot, te dan mucho menos, lo sabras si comentas que tuviste tienda.
> 
> Asi que es muy posible poder comprar a spot o por debajo, cualquiera que no quiera dejar sus onzas en una tienda y quiera dinero puede vender a spot o por debajo de spot.
> 
> Yo compre mas de 1kg de plata en una subasta hace poco a 200 y poco euros.



Me pregunto siquiera si tendras un kilo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Me pregunto siquiera si tendras un kilo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Hombre ya he puesto muchas fotos por el foro............... no me vais a tener todo el dia haciendo fotos pero pondre una que puse ya en su momento.

Aqui puse unos 23 kilos creo recordar, el otro dia puse otra foto con otros 10 kilos y pico.........

Todo a buen recaudo.......... todo disgregado........ logicamente tengo mucho mas de lo que salen en estas fotillos.......


----------



## Muttley (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## TomBolillo (5 Feb 2021)

Comprar plata por debajo de spot en eBay... ¿Qué podría salir mal?... 

Luego nos quejamos que los de arriba nos toman por tontos... Pero es que visto lo visto algunos parece que efectivamente lo son. Vamos a ver, parece mierda, huele a pierda y pruebas un poco y...
... efectivamente, era mierda


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Aqui esta el lote con mas de 1kg de plata que compre a 200 y poco euros, compre mas cosas asi que ya ni me acuerdo cuanto me costo pero nadie pujo por este lote, me lo lleve yo a precio de salida, llame a la casa para preguntar pues no estaba muy claro el lote y logicamente fue un nuevo triunfo de notrabajo34.

no se el motivo por el cual siempre os poneis a rabiar cuando se habla de que es posible comprar plata por debajo del spot, SI SE PUEDE ''''

Creo que por lo que os cabreais es por que el foro esta lleno de comerciantes y sus voceadores, hay que comprar plata que nos la quitan de las manos que se acaban las minas, que la plata va a valer 1000 la onza.............

mientras tanto todas las putas shitcoins o casi todas doblando su precio en una sola semana........... multiplicando por mas de 300 algunas su precio desde hace dos meses.

Aqui dejo el lote que compre de mas de 1 kg de plata fino 999 exquisitos en el trato cuando los llame para preguntarles.

Ibercoin. Subastas Numismáticas


----------



## Orooo (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hombre ya he puesto muchas fotos por el foro............... no me vais a tener todo el dia haciendo fotos pero pondre una que puse ya en su momento.
> 
> Aqui puse unos 23 kilos creo recordar, el otro dia puse otra foto con otros 10 kilos y pico.........
> 
> Todo a buen recaudo.......... todo disgregado........ logicamente tengo mucho mas de lo que salen en estas fotillos.......



Si te interesa vender el anforita esa de plata de la primera foto a precio amigo soy todo oidos


----------



## nedantes (5 Feb 2021)

Nueva entrega de Unai de rankia, esta vez Jim Rickards


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Si te interesa vender el anforita esa de plata de la primera foto a precio amigo soy todo oidos



No es por no vendertela que me daria igual, ademas creo que no pesa casi nada, es por no escarbar mis abujeros ni te imaginas la que tengo que liar para poder sacar cosas de donde las he ido metiendo, ademas de que no se ni donde esta, no he guardado siguiendo ningun criterio, solo el criterio de dispersar todo, antes lo tenia mas concentrado pero desde que nos encerraron y no podiamos ir a ningun sitio me di cuenta que eso habia sido un error pues me pueden dejar en un sitio y si me tengo que ir corriendo a otro sitio quizas no podria volver,

Ese anfora creo que vino en un lote que compre hace dos o tres años, ya no me acuerdo en otra casa de subastas, venian muchas cosas chulas, ahora con el coronavirus esta todo parado y no salen subastas encondiciones.

Me he tirado años comprando plata por mercadillos, subastas, wallapop, milanuncios, convenciones.................... todo por debajo de spot, asi que si se puede comprar plata por debajo de spot aunque no interese decirlo.

Te voy a poner unas fotos de unas cosas que he sacado esta tarde, eran cosas que le habia regalado a mi madre, mi madre tenia kilos de plata que le habia regalado en cosillas de este tipo, cada vez estaba mas enviciada y le gustaban mas las cosas que le iba trayendo.

He sacado esta tarde esto, lo tenia en una cajita seguramente lo tendria para ponerselo mas a menudo, lo guardare todo por si alguna vez cuando tenga 50 años quiero casarme con una rumanilla de 18 con la que tenga una pequeñanotrabajo que herede las cosas de la abuela.

Cosas de este tipo mi madre habia juntado ya varios kg y se lo traia yo todo a precio de spot o por debajo de spot.

Este son el tipo de cosas y este es el gusto que tengo yo por este tipo de objetos, cosas que tengan apariencia como de ser antiguas no se esplicarlo.


----------



## esseri (5 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Silver Coins Still in High Demand Even With Drop in Metal Price
> 
> Demoras en las entregas y aumento del premium a 7$ por onza. El mercado de físico está seco en EEUU pese a que lo del silversqueeze se quedó en amago y la mayoría sigue centrada en GameStop.
> 
> Si después del tema de GameStop la atención se dirige a la plata física se va a poner interesante el tema ya que tiene potencial para ser un fenómeno que mundial.



Esta coyuntura está bastante peligrosilla.

Amago o no, lo de silversqueeze ha metido mucha gente nueva. Sin k éso se plasme en una consolidación de precio, sikiera suave, retomando la tendencia k ya traía antes, esos premiums van a evaporarse en cuanto todo se estabilice por debajo. Y éso pinta pérdidas y frustración. Malo para fidelizar nuevos adeptos.

Los modelos de Sprott o Kinesis son muy interesantes, sobre todo este último, k aunke es minúsculo optimiza todo el circuito del físico - salvo una custodia hipercentralizada manifiestamente mejorable, es realmente espléndido - ...pero con sólo imaginar un mix de ambas , la opción monetaria de la plata se vuelve totalmente accesible. Lo del apretón imo, sí ha dejado algo claro : K hay legión más k suficiente en el mundo para k la plata sea usada como dinero a espaldas de k kien sea manosee su precio . Y k ese uso dé al precio físico real carta de naturaleza ( realmente, es la falta de uso lo k permite todo el paripé . Usar la plata como dinero lo desarmaría. K la gente tenga cajones de plata en su casa no va a cambiarlo : Pero k use la plata como pasta cotidiana , SÍ ) ...y sin embargo, sólo se está generando un gigantesco y artificial blokeo del supply k es de lo más insano y frágil...y a expensas de unos mangoneos marca de la casa del sector k pueden hacer mucho daño en ese escenario.

Una propuesta reputada para una plataforma k tokenice plata la convertiría ahora mismo en dinero de facto y daría "solidez" a todo ese HODL artificial...y compitiendo en primera línea de la escena crypto con mayores argumentos k la mayoría de esos miles de proyectos y ojo, introduciendo un recurso a todo el sistema crypto : El de un refugio estable y sólido k todo él necesita como el aire y se cubre con stable coins de auténtica mierda ( y hablamos de un mercado crypto k menea 1,2 billones de dólares ya y k necesita recursos estables constantemente en su operativa diaria ) . Habría demanda de uso real de ese dinero sin la menor duda. Y sin embargo, dejar pasar la ocasión y este contexto sería mucho camino perdido y welta a un sentimiento depresivo y sin salida.

Una crypto de plata va como un auténtico wante a esta situación , es k es de cajón, pero aprovechando el barullo generado...y con grandes visos de revalorización "compensada". Y además y finalmente , deslegitimando cualkier medida k la kastuza aproveche para sacarse de la manga - Yellen and Co han estado a un trís de actuar firmemente contra la "amenaza Game stop" - porke su motivación principal no sería la manipulación, sino una compra natural y absolutamente legítima.


----------



## Tichy (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui esta el lote con mas de 1kg de plata que compre a 200 y poco euros, compre mas cosas asi que ya ni me acuerdo cuanto me costo pero nadie pujo por este lote, me lo lleve yo a precio de salida, llame a la casa para preguntar pues no estaba muy claro el lote y logicamente fue un nuevo triunfo de notrabajo34.
> 
> no se el motivo por el cual siempre os poneis a rabiar cuando se habla de que es posible comprar plata por debajo del spot, SI SE PUEDE ''''
> 
> ...



Según el certificado que sale en esa foto (en alemán) esas monedas son de aleación de cobre con recubrimiento de plata (versilbert = plateado). En absoluto eso es plata pura. Pero vamos, tú mismo, sigue repitiendo 20 mensajes más que has comprado un kilo de plata por 200€.
No pujó nadie más que tú porque eso no vale 200 € ni de coña.
Ah, y sea el metal que sea 48 medallas de 17 gramos son poco más de 800 gramos, no más de un kilo. Ni aritmética básica.


----------



## Forcopula (5 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Comprar plata por debajo de spot en eBay... ¿Qué podría salir mal?...
> 
> Luego nos quejamos que los de arriba nos toman por tontos... Pero es que visto lo visto algunos parece que efectivamente lo son. Vamos a ver, parece mierda, huele a pierda y pruebas un poco y...
> ... efectivamente, era mierda



A ver, esa soberbia sobra un poco. En eBay se hacen subastas también, no es lo mismo que comprar a precio fijo, y se puede pensar que se ha tenido suerte y haber conseguido algo por debajo de spot. Si ya le ha llegado es que posiblemente lo compró antes de la movida de las compras de hace una semana y no es tan descabellado pensar que se ha podido tener suerte.

Nadie nace sabido y estamos aquí para aprender y enseñar


----------



## sebboh (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui dejo el lote que compre de mas de 1 kg de plata fino 999 exquisitos en el trato cuando los llame para preguntarles.
> 
> Ibercoin. Subastas Numismáticas



esas monedas son bonitas pero el certificado que aparece dice aleacion cobre bañado en plata (que alguien me corrija)

son estas?
16 x "Erstabschlag zu den Euro-Ländern" versilbert teilvergoldet


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Según el certificado que sale en esa foto (en alemán) esas monedas son de aleación de cobre con recubrimiento de plata (versilbert = plateado). En absoluto eso es plata pura. Pero vamos, tú mismo, sigue repitiendo 20 mensajes más que has comprado un kilo de plata por 200€.
> No pujó nadie más que tú porque eso no vale 200 € ni de coña.
> Ah, y sea el metal que sea 48 medallas de 17 gramos son poco más de 800 gramos, no más de un kilo. Ni aritmética básica.




Aqui puedes verlas mejor, este las tiene en venta en 1000 leuros, solo que tiene una coleccion de 26 piezas, yo compre dos colecciones, una de 26 otra de 22 si no recuerdo mal.

Cada moneda tiene su certificado diferente, cada moneda tiene el suyo propio, hay monedas de diferentes metales, tambien hay dos que son mas grandes de diametro.

No me encajaba la descripcion de ese lote con respecto a las fotos y en lugar de pensar son bañadas en plata y quedarme como estaba para luego pensar ÑIÑIÑIÑI no valen 200 ni de coña ÑIÑIÑIÑI lo que hice fue llamar y preguntar, de tal forma que amablemente me dijeron lo que habia en el lote y que evidentemente habian tenido un error a la hora de transmitir el contenido real de lo que vendian.

Por cierto en Sixbid si lo buscas creo que incluso tenian fotos en este lote que no coincidia con lo que vendian, en algun sitio me di cuenta de esto, creo que en sixbid eso unido a mis busquedas y a que ya habia visto estas colecciones fue por lo que llame por telefono.

Y tal y tal.

Este vende una de las cajas con las que estan certificadas que pone que son de plata 999 bañadas, las vende a 1000 euros, hay otros alemanes que las tienen tambien.

münzen 26 erstabschläge inkl. zertifikat in 4482 Ennsdorf für € 990,00 zum Verkauf | Shpock AT


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> esas monedas son bonitas pero el certificado que aparece dice aleacion cobre bañado en plata (que alguien me corrija)
> 
> son estas?
> 16 x "Erstabschlag zu den Euro-Ländern" versilbert teilvergoldet





Es que la coleccion completa son unas 50 monedas creo, hay unas que si son bañadas o eso creo, no estoy seguro, en otras directamente pone que son de plata 999 bañadas, las dos que faltan que no tengo creo que eran de oro.

Parece que los alemanes las venden por separado o que las venden unicamente vendiendo por un lado las bañadas y por otro las de plata y por otro las de oro.

Yo compre dos cajas de madera con 48 y a una de las cajas le faltaban dos, estaban los certificados dentro que ponia que eran de oro pero esas dos no estaban, habria sido ya un pelotazo total.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> A ver, esa soberbia sobra un poco. En eBay se hacen subastas también, no es lo mismo que comprar a precio fijo, y se puede pensar que se ha tenido suerte y haber conseguido algo por debajo de spot. Si ya le ha llegado es que posiblemente lo compró antes de la movida de las compras de hace una semana y no es tan descabellado pensar que se ha podido tener suerte.
> 
> Nadie nace sabido y estamos aquí para aprender y enseñar



Si hubiera dicho que la compro en el hilo de compra venta, wallapop, milanuncios, pues llegas y haces tú la comprobación en el sitio (o miras el hilo de valoraciones para ver si el vendedor es de fiar) y tonto aquel que no sabe lo que tiene entre manos y lo que vale... Pero en eBay las monedas buenas (no falsas o puras) son más caras que en otros sitios porque a los vendedores les cascan las comisiones de la plataforma y de PayPal. Y suponiendo que la compró antes del bluff del SilverSqueez tampoco habrá sido hace mucho pues apenas ahora se entera del timo por lo que igual cuando compró, las onzas en tiendas andarían por 25 € más o menos. Entonces... Blanco y en botella. Si ya lo han comentado otros compis más arriba, nadie da duros por pesetas.


----------



## sebboh (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es que la coleccion completa son unas 50 monedas creo, hay unas que si son bañadas o eso creo, no estoy seguro, en otras directamente pone que son de plata 999 bañadas, las dos que faltan que no tengo creo que eran de oro.
> 
> Parece que los alemanes las venden por separado o que las venden unicamente vendiendo por un lado las bañadas y por otro las de plata y por otro las de oro.
> 
> Yo compre dos cajas de madera con 48 y a una de las cajas le faltaban dos, estaban los certificados dentro que ponia que eran de oro pero esas dos no estaban, habria sido ya un pelotazo total.



en algun certificado te pone feinsilber?

Como este:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> en algun certificado te pone feinsilber?
> 
> Como este:




Si en algunos los ponia feinsilber, esa caja tambien la tengo, era una de las dos que venia, es que eran dos colecciones con monedas remezcladas.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Feb 2021)

Ja ja ja. Vamos, que er payo va fardando que compró ("hace poco") plata .999 a 200€/kg y resulta pues que se hizo trampas al solitario


----------



## scratch (6 Feb 2021)

A ver, que a @el segador se la han dado con queso, pues si, pero nadie nace "enseñao" o es que a vosotros nunca os la han colado.
A mi me la colaron con una "onza" de plata de 100 pesetas saharauis, encima fue en mano, con las prisas ni la comprobé, resultó ser un cacho de metal chapado en plata, el imán no hay manera de despegarlo de la jodía. Palmé 12 pavos, justo antes del encierro de Marzo. Lección aprendida, la tengo siempre a la vista como aviso para que no sea descuidado la próxima vez.
Por cierto, las encontré en china (Aliexpress, banggod o uno de esos) a 3 pavos.

Editado, corregida un falta de ortografía por la que @Taliván Hortográfico me habría arrancado la piel a tiras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esas monedas son de aleación de cobre bañado en oro y plata. El valor de los mp es insignificante.
> Una colección bonita y ya está.
> El cobre también es paramagnético como la plata, si pasas un imán de neodimio hará el mismo efecto deslizante. Igual no has pasado el imán, pero si lo pasas no pienses que es plata por eso.
> El certificado manda. Si haces una prueba de densidad verás que tiene la del cobre.
> Además lo tienes fácil, si fuera otro no tanto, pero tú, le metes el alicate y lo ves fácil. Pon foto




No es por eso es que cada moneda tiene certificado individual y en cada moneda pone una cosa.

Si por eso llame por telefono por que vi todo esto por internet y a la venta en ebay alemania y vi que habia algo raro, ademas de que en sixbid creo que fue habian fotos de cosas que no correspondian a lo que se vendia, empece a ver cosas raras y llame.

Tambien habia dos certificados de monedas de oro que no estaban en el estuche, eran las dos que faltaban, imagino que precisamente por eso por que eran de oro y el que estuviera haciendo esas colecciones quizas ni las compro por que serian mas caras o las saco antes de venderlas a saber.

Por 200 leuros todas es muy barato, en ebay alemania las venden mucho mas caras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> A ver, que al muchacho se la han dado con queso, pues si, pero nadie nace "enseñao" o es que ha vosotros nunca os la han colado.
> A mi me la colaron con una "onza" de plata de 100 pesetas saharauis, encima fue en mano, con las prisas ni la comprobé, resultó ser un cacho de metal chapado en plata, el imán no hay manera de despegarlo de la jodía. Palmé 12 pavos, justo antes del encierro de Marzo. Lección aprendida, la tengo siempre a la vista como aviso para que no sea descuidado la próxima vez.
> Por cierto, las encontré en china (Aliexpress, banggod o uno de esos) a 3 pavos,



Esas las he visto pero estas llame por telefono y como digo cada moneda es diferente con certificado diferente, solamente nada mas que os metais por ebay alemania y las veis, yo lo que pasa que no me vendieron 10 ni 12, me vendieron todas menos las de oro.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No me encajaba la descripcion de ese lote con respecto a las fotos y en lugar de pensar son bañadas en plata y quedarme como estaba para luego pensar ÑIÑIÑIÑI no valen 200 ni de coña ÑIÑIÑIÑI lo que hice fue llamar y preguntar, de tal forma que amablemente me dijeron lo que habia en el lote y que evidentemente habian tenido un error a la hora de transmitir el contenido real de lo que vendian.



¿En serio te dijeron que eran de plata?
Entonces si no lo son deberías reclamar. 
Por curiosidad con estos temas en las subastas, sería interesante ver qué qué ha pasado realmente. No me extrañaría que te hubieran dicho que es plata y luego no lo sea....


----------



## timi (6 Feb 2021)

una lección de 22 euros de este tipo esta tirada de precio , es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## sebboh (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esas las he visto pero estas llame por telefono y como digo cada moneda es diferente con certificado diferente, solamente nada mas que os metais por ebay alemania y las veis, yo lo que pasa que no me vendieron 10 ni 12, me vendieron todas menos las de oro.



revisa las monedas mira que te aparezca el ag999. En la mdm ya no aparecen asi que no te puedo pasar enlace oficial (o al menos yo no las encuentro https://r.mdm.de/ )


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Si hubiera dicho que la compro en el hilo de compra venta, wallapop, milanuncios, pues llegas y haces tú la comprobación en el sitio (o miras el hilo de valoraciones para ver si el vendedor es de fiar) y tonto aquel que no sabe lo que tiene entre manos y lo que vale... Pero en eBay las monedas buenas (no falsas o puras) son más caras que en otros sitios porque a los vendedores les cascan las comisiones de la plataforma y de PayPal. Y suponiendo que la compró antes del bluff del SilverSqueez tampoco habrá sido hace mucho pues apenas ahora se entera del timo por lo que igual cuando compró, las onzas en tiendas andarían por 25 € más o menos. Entonces... Blanco y en botella. Si ya lo han comentado otros compis más arriba, nadie da duros por pesetas.



Pero si en ebay hay mucha gente que no paga apenas nada de comision, me he pillado varias colecciones de sellos de los borbones tanto la que pesa casi 800 gramos como la que hay que pesa 500 gramos de plata 925 y las he cogido por 100 o por menos de 200 leuros cada coleccion, el ultimo encima era de granada y se la pille en mano, los sellos de la fnmt de los borbones que tienen varias colecciones.

Ahora tambien me decis que son de plastico  

Suelen tenerlos por 400, 500.......... pero de vez en cuando se ven muy baratos y es plata 925.

Les he preguntado a gente que venden por ebay, lanzan muchas promociones casi semanales de 100 o 1000 anuncios gratis con 1 euro maximo de comision, llevan por lo visto varios años asi, lo haran para motivar a que la gente venda, les mandan eso dura 2 dias se acaba la promocion y a la semana les sacan otra igual........... una tras otra, en navidades les mandaban directamente de 1000 anuncios..........

A mi cuenta de comprador tambien me mandan cosas de estas asi como cupones de 5 eurillos para que compre cosas incluso gratis por que algunos son sin minimo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> revisa las monedas mira que te aparezca el ag999. En la mdm ya no aparecen asi que no te puedo pasar enlace oficial (o al menos yo no las encuentro https://r.mdm.de/ )




Lo hare, la verdad es que compro cosas y apenas ni las miro, les echo un ojo, las tengo rondando por la casa x tiempo y al final me las llevo y las guardo donde pillo.

Buscare lo del 999 la verdad es que ni lo mire, solo vi que cada certificado era diferente y ya vi que iban remezcladas unas con otras.

Esa que me enseñas creo que venia en la caja una parecida o igual, ya no me acuerdo.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ...
> Creo que por lo que os cabreais es por que el foro esta lleno de comerciantes y sus voceadores, hay que comprar plata que nos la quitan de las manos que se acaban las minas, que la plata va a valer 1000 la onza.............
> ...



No te equivoques, en todos sitios oirás miles de veces (salvo a los típicos jetas vende cursos) que cada uno es responsable de lo que hace y que se informe.
La gente puede dar su opinión y dirá lo que ellos hacen o harían o ven bien, pero nadie se responsabiliza de lo que otros hagan o no hagan. Eso es de cajón. No entenderlo te puede llevar a engañarte a ti mismo y a perder.
¿O acaso cuando se invierte y se gana luego se le da algo al que te informó? 
Es que eso de quejarse de otros es para hacérselo mirar bien. 
Si tú miras un video, un canal, una noticia, un foro, lo que sea, TÚ eres el que te estás intentando informar ahí. No lo hagas si no quieres, o piensa y valora, etc. No tienes excusa ninguna. Y menos quejarte
Si las quejas y demás son en plan troleo o por dar por culo, eso ya es otra cosa, que también hay. Ya son desvaríos mentales.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No te equivoques, en todos sitios oirás miles de veces (salvo a los típicos jetas vende cursos) que cada uno es responsable de lo que hace y que se informe.
> La gente puede dar su opinión y dirá lo que ellos hacen o harían o ven bien, pero nadie se responsabiliza de lo que otros hagan o no hagan. Eso es de cajón. No entenderlo te puede llevar a engañarte a ti mismo y a perder.
> ¿O acaso cuando se invierte y se gana luego se le da algo al que te informó?
> Es que eso de quejarse de otros es para hacérselo mirar bien.
> ...




Bueno bueno pero coincidiras conmigo en que el foro esta lleno de gente muy metida en comercios de plata ??

Eso se puede mascar en el ambiente a poca o minima inteligencia que se tenga, no hace falta ser un lince.

Por cierto casi me dan 5 infaltos seguidos, en la plata no hay este problema........... he visto como unas shitcoins que vendi hace unos dias con multiples beneficios empezaban a subir en plan bestia hace un rato........... he pensado que igual se iban a la puta luna y que por no haber aguantado iba a palmar muchos muchos euros.......... pero nada, al final era otro puto pump de esos que dura minutos y ya estan reventando otra vez y desinflandose, putas shitcoins de los cojones, si llegan a llegar mas lejos me da aqui en directo una muerte subita.

Hay que meter pasta en esa mierda, es facilisimo ganar dinero haciendolo regular, nisiquiera hay que hacerlo bien.

haber si revientan de una puta vez que compre............ si quereis plata regalada esa es una buena manera, comprais esa mierda y en cuanto se inflen de nuevo haceis el cambio de dinero a plata, suben las hijas de puta haciendo incluso 1000% o mas.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (6 Feb 2021)

Vaya lío.

creo que la diferencia la tienes en el diámetro. Unas son 40 mm y otras 35,1 mm

Las que tienes en ebay (las baratas) pone 35,1 mm

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/38cAAOSwW9Fe9Jfq/$_57.JPG

Las del tío que las vende a 990, pone 40 mm

münzen 26 erstabschläge inkl. zertifikat in 4482 Ennsdorf für € 990,00 zum Verkauf | Shpock AT

Y las de la subasta, pues...está muy mal indicado. En el pdf del lote anterior (que faltan 2 piezas) pone 35,1 mm

https://www.ibercoin.com/storage/lots/a-22/_pdf/2705_1.pdf

y por cierto, ¿las de los pintores estaban incluidas? vi el lote y solo me llamaron la atención las de los pintores.
Yo me llevé un duro majo (bueno dos) y estaba mal catalogado... ha perdido un poco esa casa. Para el 2022 venderán las venezolanas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y si tienes los certificados como dices, ponlos y te podremos decir lo que pensamos. El que has puesto antes en el enlace pone lo que te he dicho antes, aleación de cobre con baño de plata y oro.



cuando pueda ir a donde las tengo pongo uno de cada y miro si pone lo del 999 ya me habeis puesto en duda pero habian certificados diferentes y me di cuenta de las de oro que no estaban y si estaban los certificados.


----------



## Tichy (6 Feb 2021)

Según el certificado de la foto, te han vendido 800 gramos de monedas bañadas en plata. No hay más que decir.


----------



## asqueado (6 Feb 2021)

Cuidado con las compras baratas, algunos desalmados compran en Asia piezas como esta para luego ponerlas a la venta en diversas web para que las gacelas piquen

https://www.joom.com/es/products/5edf2e80be11830106db1eae

https://www.joom.com/es/products/5bc0646d28fc71012fb4b5da

https://www.joom.com/es/products/5d634f4c28fc7101019557bd

https://www.joom.com/es/products/5d1f42908b4513010146846f


de entre muchas que hay

lo mas sensato es comprar siempre en sitios de confianza, nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas



.


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Feb 2021)

Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas compañero.
No obstante es tu plata tu dinero y tus decisiones, y eso es mas que respetable pero no digas q compras kilo a 200€.


----------



## Berciano230 (6 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Cuidado con las compras baratas, algunos desalmados compran en Asia piezas como esta para luego ponerlas a la venta en diversas web para que las gacelas piquen
> 
> https://www.joom.com/es/products/5edf2e80be11830106db1eae
> 
> ...



mismas palabras a la vez


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Tichy (6 Feb 2021)

Incluso de las casas de subastas más prestigiosas te tienes que fiar lo justo. El personal es limitado, no todos igual de preparados y subastan cientos de lotes al mes.
Ya conté un caso que me ocurrió con una moneda de oro que me llevé supuestamente auténtica y que al recibirla detecté por varios detalles que era una imitación de joyeria. Les escribí, la devolví y me aseguraron que era auténtica pero si no me convencía me reintegraban el dinero, lo que acepté. 
Bien, en la siguiente subasta no, pero meses después la volvieron a sacar (supe que era la misma por un detalle en las fotos) como "imitación de joyería".


----------



## sebboh (6 Feb 2021)

hago una correción, la colección la acuñaron varios paises el ag999 lo marcan en algunas (revisa que el certificado ponga feinsilber en las monedas)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Vaya lío.
> 
> creo que la diferencia la tienes en el diámetro. Unas son 40 mm y otras 35,1 mm
> 
> ...





a ti tambien te llamo la atencion no ???

Yo llame directamente por telefono y me llamaron al dia siguiente pues decian que no las tenian delante para poder indicarme.

Dia siguiente me llamaron realmente, me comentaron que habian catalogado mal el lote pero que me lo vendian si lo queria.

habia un estuche con monedas de 35,1 luego hay otra caja de madera con monedas de 40mm, tambien la coleccion de los grandes maestros de la pintura 7 monedas y unos 200 gramos de plata, creo que no llegan a 200 gramos.

LLame tambien por esto por que vi las fotos pero no salia en la descripcion.

Con las buyas algunas veces hacen cosas de estas en las subastas.

Lo que no se es por que no salen ahora las fotos de los pintores, cuando lo compre si salian, creo que puede ser por que quizas puje por sixbid ya no me acuerdo la verdad.

Pero mira se ve que tu tambien lo estuviste mirando te has acordado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Incluso de las casas de subastas más prestigiosas te tienes que fiar lo justo. El personal es limitado, no todos igual de preparados y subastan cientos de lotes al mes.
> Ya conté un caso que me ocurrió con una moneda de oro que me llevé supuestamente auténtica y que al recibirla detecté por varios detalles que era una imitación de joyeria. Les escribí, la devolví y me aseguraron que era auténtica pero si no me convencía me reintegraban el dinero, lo que acepté.
> Bien, en la siguiente subasta no, pero meses después la volvieron a sacar (supe que era la misma por un detalle en las fotos) como "imitación de joyería".




A mi me vendieron un anillo de oro que no era de oro, fue en una casa famosa.

Estaba roto, yo queria arreglarlo en joyeria, un anillo espectacular supuestamente bizantino.

Me lo lleve por menos de 200 leuros, fui a una joyeria y me dijeron que eso no era oro que no sabian que cojones era......... yo pense putos joyeros no quieren arreglarmelo por que no se lo he comprado a ellos.......... segunda joyeria, no es de oro muchacho........ mmmmmmmm cago en todo.......mmmmm tercera joyeria esto no es oro, no sabemos que cojones es............ ya me fui a un compro oro, digo aqui no fallan, mismo resultado no es oro.............. tambien lo devolvi y tambien seguian diciendo que era oro........... ..........

Tambien cosas como esta pero al reves, comprar lotes y llegarme autentica porqueria o faltar mas de la mitad del lote, todas las veces resuelto despues del mini infalto al ver el contenido, unas veces reponiendome lo que faltaba asegurandome que ni habian mirado el lote, que lo habian puesto tal como se lo habia puesto x distribuidor, otras veces me argumentaban fallo de almacen.......... unas veces me reponian lo que faltaba, otras veces me devolvian el dinero.......... he tenido muchas de estas, sobretodo antes cuando hacian subastas de 2000 o 8000 lotes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> hago una correción, la colección la acuñaron varios paises el ag999 lo marcan en algunas (revisa que el certificado ponga feinsilber en las monedas)




Es lo que yo estoy diciendo que habia unas de 40 y luego las otras mas chicas, se ve que son las de 40 las de plata y las otras no lo son, habra que mirar una por una entonces.

Tambien como dice el compañero venia una coleccion de medallas de pintores de unos 200 gr de plata pero ahora mismo no sale en la descripcion no se si es por que las compre por otra plataforma en donde si salia, pero el compañero tambien se fijo,


----------



## asqueado (6 Feb 2021)

Berciano230 dijo:


> mismas palabras a la vez
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





Berciano230 dijo:


> mismas palabras a la vez
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




Llevo alguna que otra pagina que no entiendo nada, y me faltan marcadores que no estan, me temo que sera del que tengo en ignore, me alegro no embrutecerme, por como le estais contestando.
Yo me referia al forero que le han estafado en una compra en ebay y le he subido algunos ejemplos de como engañar a la gente




.


----------



## esseri (6 Feb 2021)

Cojonudo.

Lo comentado sobre k un efecto de red evidente tras la sinergia de WallstreetBets diese en el morro de una puta vez a tós los carcas metaleros k maniatan el sector y la proyección del metal como dinero/Reserva de valor ...a velocidá de crucero. Una lástima k el arreón no se prolongara un pco más, pero parece k ya está siendo suficiente.

En fin...preparáo para k esa sarta de suknormales de "las crystos" , la "ciencia ficción" , la "intangibilidá" ...y tóas esas sandeces colaterales en las k estos memos dogmáticos carentes del menor criterio individual se ahogan como en vaso de awa , lo pinten de rosa y sean los más firmes abanderados de tóa la vida de la tokenización de metal en 3,2,1...El enésimo bochorno será pecata minuta al lado de la tremenda expansión de unos metales preciosos apresados en la cutrez intelectual de sus partidarios clásicos k son , por sus cualidades , el activo soñado para ser proyectado como subyacente en un sistema de mantenimiento e intercambio de valor a nivel mundial...SIN NECESIDÁ INSTITUCIONAL y con gigantescas posibilidades de optimización , descentralización mediante. Y k le den por culo al imperio romano, Txillinpín , el Comex , la SEC , las bombas en Teherán y la awela k fuma.

Esperemos k la consciencia de éstos metaleros habituales del "candelabro mediático" conlleve de una puta vez movimientos enérgicos en ese sentido - el filón es de tal calibre k incluso ante este perfil de botarates se hará difícil k la lógica no se imponga por su propio peso -. Tienen los contactos, la solvencia y la narrativa expansiva...como los han tenido siempre ( los manejan y han manejado siempre ellos mismos ). La tecnología hará el resto, liberando a los MPs de una operativa de la edá de piedra k simplemente inhabilitaba esa opción como mainstream al lado de tantísimas otras incipientes de infinita menor solvencia k suben como la espuma. Hay k descentralizar un sistema de descubrimiento de precios delirante soportado en la aceptación tácita y resignada de las instituciones como fuente solvente de autorización , unos sistemas de confirmación individual de calidá de la mercancía simplemente inaceptables para un dinero minimamente ágil en el vertiginoso siglo XXI , la confirmación de la rikeza transferida mediante la ineludible realización física... hay mil terrenos donde se puede ganar competitividá y eficacia como dinero y Reserva de Valor.

En fin...no ha sido al nivel esperado k ya comentaba a inicios del meneo pro-escasez...pero es evidente k va cuajando y es lo mejor k el sector podía sacar de todo ésto - si se evoluciona en ese sentido, infinitamente mejor k haber dobláo el precio, por ejemplo - . El día de la liberaÇao está cerca - no del Comex, ni la FED y su impresora o el millón de cuentos chinos de rigor ...sino del inmovilismo carca k corroe y maniata un sector entero ,desde sus cutre magnates hasta sus cutre usuarios, todos ellos apestando a naftalina - . Acojonante para su reconocimiento...y precio, mirusté.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> a ti tambien te llamo la atencion no ???
> 
> Yo llame directamente por telefono y me llamaron al dia siguiente pues decian que no las tenian delante para poder indicarme.
> 
> ...



Claro, las vi tan baratas que... me escamó un poco. Y las que realmente parece que merecen un poco la pena (al menos para mí) son las de los pintores, pero al no haber descripción ni mostrar el reverso...pasé del lote. Para mi que a esas las puedes sacar algo si están bien conservadas.

Respecto a las de euro, pues me da la impresión en que la diferencia está en el diámetro y lo que te ha dicho sebboh, pero no lo sé. Tb tienes que mirar si se corresponden con el pdf (en el que faltan 2 como tu dices). Si nos enseñas los certificados y nos indicas el diámetro quizá podamos decirte algo mas.

Si que salen las fotos de los maestros de la pintura, es la última foto del enlace que has puesto.

Ya te digo, el duro que me llevé yo por ejemplo, estaba mal catalogado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Claro, las vi tan baratas que... me escamó un poco. Y las que realmente parece que merecen un poco la pena (al menos para mí) son las de los pintores, pero al no haber descripción ni mostrar el reverso...pasé del lote. Para mi que a esas las puedes sacar algo si están bien conservadas.
> 
> Respecto a las de euro, pues me da la impresión en que la diferencia está en el diámetro y lo que te ha dicho sebboh, pero no lo sé. Tb tienes que mirar si se corresponden con el pdf (en el que faltan 2 como tu dices). Si nos enseñas los certificados y nos indicas el diámetro quizá podamos decirte algo mas.
> 
> ...



Mirando las mias acabo de ver otro lote que esta a la venta y esta ahora mismo desierto de unos lingotes y si mirais en la descripcion en ingles no pone las mismas medidas ni peso que en la descripcion en español.

Es que tengo esto regular y se me ha cerrado las pestañas y ahora no me voy a poner a buscar de nuevo, pero el lote aun se puede comprar por si quereis mas plata, quizas sea otro chollo.


Se ve que metieron la pata con bastantes cosas por que irian rapido al hacer los lotes.

Si otra vez tienes dudas llama por telefono y sales de dudas, yo llamo de vez en cuando con algunas cosas que veo raras y hay sorpresas, muchas veces he llamado directamente para preguntar que cuanta plata habia en x lote que si podian pesarmela y me la pesaban, he comprado asi muchisimo en años anteriores.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

Por cierto una duda, muchas veces me la juego a comprar a gente, hago locuras......... de momento 0 percances pero algun dia me voy a encontrar con una sorpresa desagradable ya por simples matematicas algun dia me va a tocar la china.......... mis amigos dicen que estoy bendito.

Sabeis si hay algun servicio para mandar algo y que el repartidor verifique el contenido, es decir mandar algo a sobre abierto que se vea lo que estas mandando ?

Seria interesante tanto a la hora de mandar tu algo caro que luego nadie diga que no ha recibido lo que le has enviado.

Como tambien a la hora de comprar solicitar ese envio para que no te manden una caja llena de piedras o una caja de play con ladrillos como le ha pasado a alguno.

Haber si alguien sabe algo de esto que me parece interesante, no me importaria pagar mas tanto a la hora de enviar como de recibir.


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo hare, la verdad es que compro cosas y apenas ni las miro, les echo un ojo, las tengo rondando por la casa x tiempo y al final me las llevo y las guardo donde pillo.
> 
> Buscare lo del 999 la verdad es que ni lo mire, solo vi que cada certificado era diferente y ya vi que iban remezcladas unas con otras.
> 
> Esa que me enseñas creo que venia en la caja una parecida o igual, ya no me acuerdo.



Ir a subasta es en general complicado si no se tiene experiencia.
Incluso en monedas que son bien conocídas hay que hacer los deberes.
Primero de las condiciones de subasta. No es igual un 18% que un 22%.
Ya en las conocidas , Un primer año, una fecha especial, una imitación de joyería pueden dar lugar a equívocos.

En las que no son conocidas muchísimo más ojo incluso.
Especialmente con el peso y la ley. En ninguna Subasta pone la ley. Hay que hacer los deberes.
No es igual una ley de 0,9 que de 0,5 en una moneda desconocida.
O una tirada de 5000 que una tirada de 100000. Y no es definitivo. Tal vez la tirada de 100000 es más cara que la de 5000.
Y pasa mucho.

Antes de pujar hay que saber que se compra, que precio límite hay, a cuanto se puede vender en el mercado (eBay, minoristas, MAshops...) y que demanda puede tener.
Hay que monitorizar subastas pasadas, ver precios de cierre de la moneda e intentar buscar las oportunidades.
Y muchas veces NO hay. Al menos no a precio de seguridad.
En mi caso de cada 20 pujas. Y cada puja de esas 20 está estudiada. A lo mejor me llevo 1 o 2.....o ninguna.
Ser frío y NO picarse u obsesionarse con una moneda.
Salvo gloriosas excepciones, se tratará de monedas que saldrán de nuevo a mercado en un futuro muy próximo.

Y ya os digo. Por debajo de spot plata diría que alguna vez me he llevado algo....pero mínimo. Recuerdo una o dos veces. Y hace tiempo ya.
En oro a spot o pelin por debajo si lo he conseguido.
Pero en ambos casos en los tiempos que corren NO se consigue.
Ya la salida y el martillo suma por encima del spot la mayor parte de las veces.
Si Es demasiado bonito para ser cierto.....NO es cierto.

Resumen:
Estudiar. (Subasta. Moneda...)
No inventar ni ser creativo.
No creerse el más listo.
Aprovechar las grietas del sistema.
Ser cuidadoso y metódico

Con esto se evitan el 90% de los malos resultados.
El,10%....puede ocurrir, teniendo la sensación de que a pesar de lo anterior se ha “hecho el primo”.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ir a subasta es en general complicado si no se tiene experiencia.
> Incluso en monedas que son bien conocídas hay que hacer los deberes.
> Primero de las condiciones de subasta. No es igual un 18% que un 22%.
> Ya en las conocidas , Un primer año, una fecha especial, una imitación de joyería pueden dar lugar a equívocos.
> ...




Yo me he llevado muchisimo por debajo de spot sobretodo en plata, pero normalmente es preguntando, es decir llamando a la casa y preguntando directamente pues en el lote no especifica nada ni pone nada claro, alomejor lote de 50 medallas ar, tu sabes que hay lote de 50 medallas de plata pero ni sabes peso, ni sabes ley ni nada, con una llamada si te dicen el peso ya lo de la ley es jugartela............ si te dicen 2kg pues si pujas 500 euros sabes que a las malas tienes 2 kg de plata a 620 euros comision mas envio, por decir algo.......... luego ya que sea plata 500 o lo que quiera ser pero no vas a perder dinero.

Tambien llendo a subastas directamente, cuando se podian ver los lotes alguna vez he ido cuando eran de madrid.

En plata me he llegado a traer cajetones de cosas y esto hace poco no estoy hablando de hace 20 años, por ejemplo hace un par de años los sellos de los borbones salian en subasta si y en subasta tambien sobre los 120 la coleccion de 500 gramos o 150 euros si era la coleccion de casi 800 gramos.

Salian colecciones raras que tengo que no las conoce ni su padre, ni buscando por internet he encontrado nada similar, un dia que pueda echo algunas fotos......... pero me da igual la coleccion, el caso es que son plata 925 o plata 999.

Yo no miraba monedas aunque recuerdo un lote de pandas que me lleve a unos 10 euros la onza, estando mas barata que ahora la plata ojo..........

Los duros comprando mas de 50 salian muchas veces entre los 10 y los 13 euros, me llevaba algunas veces tantos que llamaba a un amigo por si queria la mitad..........

Yo me llevaba muchas cosas pero tambien habia epocas en las que hacia pujas por encima de los 20k y no me llevaba absolutamente nada.

mi mejor puja fue en stark and brother un lote de monedas de oro arabes por debajo de spot del oro, eso fue un golpe glorioso, en esa misma compre un escudo de juana y carlos muy regalado.

Desde que empezo el covid no hay absolutamente nada de nada.

Joder he encontrado en el historiar de sixbid cuando fue mi gloriosa puja de oro por debajo de spot, si que fue hace tiempo en el 2012 la recordaba mas de cerca, se ve que tuvo aquello buen sabor de boca y lo guardo en la memoria como si ubiera sido ayer, tambien es que los putos años se pasan volando, hice pujas de unos 16000 dolares, esta era mi tactica muchas veces cuando habia cosas jugosas, muchas veces no me llevaba nada, aquel dia si fue magico jaja


----------



## esseri (6 Feb 2021)




----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ir a subasta es en general complicado si no se tiene experiencia.
> Incluso en monedas que son bien conocídas hay que hacer los deberes.
> Primero de las condiciones de subasta. No es igual un 18% que un 22%.
> Ya en las conocidas , Un primer año, una fecha especial, una imitación de joyería pueden dar lugar a equívocos.
> ...



Yo pensaba que las monedas de países en las subastas eran todas de ley mínimo 0,90 y en una subasta cargué viendo los buenos precios. Yo tan contento con unas 30 monedas de onza de plata a precio spot de países variados. Haciendo los deberes, a posteriori, me di cuenta que no es así, por suerte la mayoría sí eran 0,90-0,99 pero alguna, incluso después de estudiarlo me queda la duda de si es 0,50. La misma moneda puede existir en varias aleaciones, en la subasta le daban un código que correspondía a 0,90 pero en mano me da la sensación de que es la de 0,50. 
Tendré que comprarme las herramientas.
Desde entonces no me ha entrado ni una moneda.


----------



## Just (6 Feb 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> Nueva entrega de Unai de rankia, esta vez Jim Rickards



Wao, pedazo de entrevistas de Unai. ¿quién será el siguiente?


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (6 Feb 2021)

*Hugo Salinas Price nos cuenta sobre su nuevo libro “La era del dinero falso”*


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

Que opináis de las webs que dejan hacer pedido pero advierten que hasta marzo no habrán envíos? A mi me parece que son unos listos...tu compras a precio inflado actual, en un mes ellos consiguen las onzas a un precio muy inferior por qué ya se ha desinflado el soufle, pero tú las compraste a precios de hace un mes (actuales).


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

Hostia con el notrabajo34, menuda fauna tenéis en este hilo, yo a ese tío lo tenía ya en ignorados y no sé de qué por qué nunca he hablado de metales con el, igual del hilo de las elecciones de EEUU, menudo crack comprando kilos de plata falsos y pavoneándose en el hilo como si fuese un triunfador, lol.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ir a subasta es en general complicado si no se tiene experiencia.
> Incluso en monedas que son bien conocídas hay que hacer los deberes.
> Primero de las condiciones de subasta. No es igual un 18% que un 22%.
> Ya en las conocidas , Un primer año, una fecha especial, una imitación de joyería pueden dar lugar a equívocos.
> ...



Yo me anime un par de veces en Cayon. La verdad es que mola. Pero tiene mucho peligro.


En una pille varias de la FNMT de plata a buen precio algo por debajo del spot, pero en la otra intenté repetir la jugada y me equivoqué en el tamaño y pujé pensando que eran más grandes y pague un sobrespot del copón...

Pero bueno errare humanum est


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Feb 2021)

Soy más de Batman...pero bueno






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que opináis de las webs que dejan hacer pedido pero advierten que hasta marzo no habrán envíos? A mi me parece que son unos listos...tu compras a precio inflado actual, en un mes ellos consiguen las onzas a un precio muy inferior por qué ya se ha desinflado el soufle, pero tú las compraste a precios de hace un mes (actuales).



Eso. Se ponen cortos con el dinero de los clientes. Por eso el fin de semana pasado quedaron KO y tuvieron que chapar hasta el martes cuando vieron que lo del squeeze había sido un fiasco atrapa gacelas. A mi el año pasado los sevillanos me la jugaron poniéndome a esperar más de dos meses con unas putas Britannias. Con la caída de septiembre se ve que pudieron "devolver las acciones" y fue cuando me mandaron las monedicas. Que decir que nunca mais. Para una promesa de entrega mejor compro en BV, no te jode


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hostia con el notrabajo34, menuda fauna tenéis en este hilo, yo a ese tío lo tenía ya en ignorados y no sé de qué por qué nunca he hablado de metales con el, igual del hilo de las elecciones de EEUU, menudo crack comprando kilos de plata falsos y pavoneándose en el hilo como si fuese un triunfador, lol.



Typical Paco palillero triunfito. Luego los demás compis le hacen ver que la cagó y entonces cambia el discurso a decir "que es que yo compro sin mirar mucho"...

Se coge más rápido a un mentiroso que a un cojo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Typical Paco palillero triunfito. Luego los demás compis le hacen ver que la cagó y entonces cambia el discurso a decir "que es que yo compro sin mirar mucho"...
> 
> Se coge más rápido a un mentiroso que a un cojo




Sigues sin mirar el lote entero, mira las ultimas fotos del lote anda.......... solo un compañero del foro se dio cuenta y por que al parecer ya habia estado mirando el lote y pensando en pujar, ese lote no estaba bien catalogado asi como hay ahora mismo otro que no se vendio que tambien esta mal catalogado.


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo me anime un par de veces en Cayon. La verdad es que mola. Pero tiene mucho peligro.
> 
> 
> En una pille varias de la FNMT de plata a buen precio algo por debajo del spot, pero en la otra intenté repetir la jugada y me equivoqué en el tamaño y pujé pensando que eran más grandes y pague un sobrespot del copón...
> ...



Así es. 
La FNMT es peligrosisima para pujar si nos salimos de los ciencuentines.
Años, formatos, ley....diferentes. 
Aparte que solo compensa a menos precio que una maple y al mismo si viene con caja y certificado, salvo gloriosas excepciones.




FranMen dijo:


> Yo pensaba que las monedas de países en las subastas eran todas de ley mínimo 0,90 y en una subasta cargué viendo los buenos precios. Yo tan contento con unas 30 monedas de onza de plata a precio spot de países variados. Haciendo los deberes, a posteriori, me di cuenta que no es así, por suerte la mayoría sí eran 0,90-0,99 pero alguna, incluso después de estudiarlo me queda la duda de si es 0,50. La misma moneda puede existir en varias aleaciones, en la subasta le daban un código que correspondía a 0,90 pero en mano me da la sensación de que es la de 0,50.
> Tendré que comprarme las herramientas.
> Desde entonces no me ha entrado ni una moneda.



Puede parecerlo, pero no. 
De hecho es por épocas en España. Y te sacan un duro de Amadeo con 0,825 y en Estado español una moneda de 25 pesetas de Franco 1957 *58 que es de cobre niquel, tiene cero de plata y puede venderse por 30-50 euros en SC dando lugar a equívocos a gente qie empieza. 
En las extranjeras es más difícil. Hay algunas rarunas. Los tamaños duro del SXIX son orientativos pero en el SsXX cada uno de su padre y de su madre.
Yo recomiendo Numista para comprobar casi cualquier moneda. 
Luego es lo de siempre a la hora de venderla.
Una moneda iraqui de Los setenta de ley 0,5 es fácil comprarla....luego hay que venderla y no se sabe muy bien que mercado puede tener y que atractivo puede tener para un futuro comprador. 

1 Dinar, Iraq


----------



## sebboh (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Sigues sin mirar el lote entero, mira las ultimas fotos del lote anda.......... solo un compañero del foro se dio cuenta y por que al parecer ya habia estado mirando el lote y pensando en pujar, ese lote no estaba bien catalogado asi como hay ahora mismo otro que no se vendio que tambien esta mal catalogado.



lo lógico es comprobar cuando recibes el lote (te cueste 5€ o te cueste 1000€), quizá esas otras monedas tampoco lo sean.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> lo lógico es comprobar cuando recibes el lote (te cueste 5€ o te cueste 1000€), quizá esas otras monedas tampoco lo sean.



El lote lo compruebo y hay lo que digo que hay, monedas remezcladas unas con unos certificados y otras con otros, hay diferentes estuches no solo uno como se anunciaba y una vez comprobe que todo me habia salido bastante bien se quedan por la habitacion rondando los dias que sean para finalmente acabar en algun lugar escondido y recondido.

El lote se anunciaba como una coleccion y en realidad habian tres colecciones, dos muy parecidas entre si que solo cambian tamaño y otra que no tiene nada que ver con las dos primeras.

Pero vaya es tonteria seguir con lo mismo, yo solo queria decir que si se puede comprar spot a menos de su precio y mucha gente dice que no se puede.......... imagino que por que alguno podria ser vendedor de plata y es mejor decir que la plata es muy cara y que es mejor comprar muchos kilos por que va a subir a mil la onza y que es iimposible comprarla barata.

He aqui el resumen.


----------



## sebboh (6 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo recomiendo Numista para comprobar casi cualquier moneda.



desconocida, por fin algo de informacion sobre esas monedas (solo encontraba pujas XD)
Token - European Currency, * Tokens *
Token - European Currency, * Tokens *
Token - European Currency, * Tokens *


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui dejo el lote que compre de mas de 1 kg de plata fino 999 exquisitos en el trato cuando los llame para preguntarles.
> 
> Ibercoin. Subastas Numismáticas



Has pagado 175 euros más comisión y portes, por un conjunto de chapas Cu con un baño de Ag y Au. Las siete medallas de los pintores, podrían ser buenas, pero curiosamente la única fotografía que no aparece, es la del anverso, donde de ser buenas, debería quedar reflejada la leyenda 1oz ag .9999 Tiene toda la pinta de que has ido de listo y te han dado un repaso.




Notrabajo34 dijo:


> escarbar mis abujeros





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> mis amigos dicen que estoy bendito.
> Haber si alguien ...





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tambien llendo a subastas
> como si ubiera sido ayer



Sinceramente muchacho, da asco leerte. Ya no por lo presuntuoso de tus entradas hablando de comprar lotes de Pandas a 10€/unidad, y lotes de sellos. Nadie te ha realizado consulta alguna, ni pregunta. Y acudes a dar detalles de unos "éxitos" que cualquier que lleve un tiempo en este mundillo, es sabedor que lo que cuentas carece de toda lógica y sentido. 

Si al menos, tus relatos estuvieran bien estructurados y tuvieran algo de trabajo de campo, tendrían un pase. Pero lo que narras es un auténtico lodazal de mierda, y ya no por el fondo, sino por las formas, no es que carezcas del mínimo rigor gramatical, es que no lo conoces.




Notrabajo34 dijo:


> lo guardare todo por si alguna vez cuando tenga 50 años quiero casarme con una rumanilla de 18 con la que tenga una pequeñanotrabajo que herede las cosas de la abuela.



Esta línea y media te define la clase de persona que eres, y tu situación actual. Das mucha pena.


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El lote lo compruebo y hay lo que digo que hay, monedas remezcladas unas con unos certificados y otras con .
> 
> Pero vaya es tonteria seguir con lo mismo, yo solo queria decir que si se puede comprar spot a menos de su precio y mucha gente dice que no se puede.......... imagino que por que alguno podria ser vendedor de plata y es mejor decir que la plata es muy cara y que es mejor comprar muchos kilos por que va a subir a mil la onza y que es iimposible comprarla barata.
> 
> He aqui el resumen.



Por alusiones.
Yo hablo de monedas reconocidas de 0,9 a 0,999.
Y lo reafirmo. No he vendido un solo gramo de plata ni en el foro ni fuera de él. Soy comprador.
Pero si tuviera que vender algo se positivamente los precios mínimos que me van a pagar.
Hoy sé que para ese precio mínimo para una moneda de las características mencionada es 26 euros por onza.
Ya he dicho que hay alguna opción aislada que yo he aprovechado, pero escasísimo.
En el último semestre, que yo recuerde dos lotes de característica de los mencionados han ido al spot puro de plata...y uno fue mío.
Nada a menos de spot.

Tú mismo has dicho que la descripción del lote fue incorrecta.
Es decir compraste algo que incluía una colección más a mayores que no venía reflejada ni detallada.
Te ha salido bien. Enhorabuena por ello.
Pero podría haber salido mal. Muy mal.
La idea es que salga bien siempre, no depender de terceros ni de la “suerte”.

PD Por cierto que en la subasta también participé yo y me llevé unos cuantos lotes.
A un grandísimo precio por cierto, pero evidentente no a spot, porque son piezas que no salen a esos precios. 
Evidentemente este también lo vi. Y pasé por encima al ver que ni lo que se ofrecía estaba detallado y ni mucho menos cumplía con mis expectativas de inversión/precio de reventa.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Feb 2021)

Nada, nada. Que el que no le de la razón al granaino / rumano / perezoso es negocio o palmero de éstos...


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Feb 2021)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas compañero.
> No obstante es tu plata tu dinero y tus decisiones, y eso es mas que respetable pero no digas q compras kilo a 200€.



Alguien puede pensar que se puede comprar plata a 200€ si cualquier fundición compra a spot menos 10%?... ( 0.72 menos 7 centimos, 0.65) osea a 650€ el kilo cualquier fundición compra sea como sea la plata, de conservación hablo)... 

No se, creo que es facil de entender, si te venden un Ferrari rojo a estrenar por 12.000€, es muy posible que rea un Renault laguna pintado de rojo.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Feb 2021)

Estoy como *asqueado*, no me entero de la mitad de las páginas. Por lo que estáis comentando estará el falto de Notrabajo haciendo de las suyas. El botón del ignore resulta imprescindible según qué casos.


----------



## The Grasshopper (6 Feb 2021)

Yo he vendido un Lunar II año del dragón por 60€ a una mujer que lo compraba para sus hijo que le gustaban los dragones. Para cada moneda hay un comprador salvo para la de notrabajo que eso no lo quiere nadie.


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

Tambien he visto alguna web que te pone le precio de compra a 27 y el de recompra a 20, y se quedan tan anchos, menudo negocio....si compro una moneda a 27 y mas adelante la quiero vender sin que la plata haya subido, simpleemente la vendo por un euro menos a cualquier comprador particular y me la compra por que le sale un euro mas barata que en la web, no te jode.

Joder la cantidad de listos que hay en este mundillo, esto es peor que las criptos.


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El lote lo compruebo y hay lo que digo que hay, monedas remezcladas unas con unos certificados y otras con otros, hay diferentes estuches no solo uno como se anunciaba y una vez comprobe que todo me habia salido bastante bien se quedan por la habitacion rondando los dias que sean para finalmente acabar en algun lugar escondido y recondido.
> 
> El lote se anunciaba como una coleccion y en realidad habian tres colecciones, dos muy parecidas entre si que solo cambian tamaño y otra que no tiene nada que ver con las dos primeras.
> 
> ...



Yo también te voy hacer un resumen. 
Si has comprado algo por 200€ el kilo, pueden ser muchas cosas, pero plata NO. 
La plata esta a 720€ el kilo, antes de procesarla, acuñarla, transportarla( entre 5 o 6 veces), sumarle beneficios empresariales de mint, mayorista y minorista, ademas de sus impuestos correspondientes. 
La casa de subastas no subasta 1 kilo de plata a 200€ de un cliente suyo, si lo puede enviar a fundir y le dan 650€, simplemente porque el cliente le puede cortar lo que le cuelga, ademas de que su 10% de comisión de 650 es mejor que el 10% de comisión de 200€.
Que yo sepa en el foro no me consta que haya hablando y incitando a la compra ningun vendedor profesional (mas que todo porque los conozco mas o menos a todos y nunca me lo han mencionado), el unico que si que me consta es "el dorado coin" y sinceramente nunca lo he visto incitar a la compra como llevas sugiriendo de hace un tiempo hacia aqui, el comportamiento de El dorado coin, como el de cualquier otro profesional es intachable en cualquier foro, ademas te aseguro que ningun vendedor necesita de malas artes para vender su plata.


----------



## sebboh (6 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya se va desfaciendo el entuerto en el que nos ha metido Notrabajo34...
> 
> Al final parece que respecto a los tokens, teníamos razón los dos: por una parte las de 40 mm son las que tienen contenido en mps, hay también de 35,2 mm que son de plata pero pone Ag 999 y luego están las de 35,1 mm que son chapas.



a mi de esas monedas lo que me fastidia es no encontrar una fuente oficial por asi decirlo con toda la información de la colección para saber la tirada, etc (todo pujas por google), las monedas en si son bonitas .


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (6 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> a mi de esas monedas lo que me fastidia es no encontrar una fuente oficial por asi decirlo con toda la información de la colección para saber la tirada, etc (todo pujas por google), las monedas en si son bonitas .



Creo que aquí están todas ¿no te vale con ello?

Search the coin catalogue – Numista


----------



## sebboh (6 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Creo que aquí están todas ¿no te vale con ello?
> 
> Search the coin catalogue – Numista



falta info de tirada etc, por eso es una lástima que no haya un poco más de información sobre la tirada y enlaces sobre la colección, etc. Pero por ejemplo notrabajo dice que tiene certificado de 2 que le faltan que eran de oro y listadas ahi no aparecen (y salvo que tenga repetidas tiene más monedas que las listadas en la web). Lo que está claro es que esa página es la que más información tiene sobre las piezas.

Un ejemplo que no aparece listada


----------



## OBDC (6 Feb 2021)

Alguien me ayuda a valorar estas monedas?


















Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Tambien he visto alguna web que te pone le precio de compra a 27 y el de recompra a 20, y se quedan tan anchos, menudo negocio....si compro una moneda a 27 y mas adelante la quiero vender sin que la plata haya subido, simpleemente la vendo por un euro menos a cualquier comprador particular y me la compra por que le sale un euro mas barata que en la web, no te jode.
> 
> Joder la cantidad de listos que hay en este mundillo, esto es peor que las criptos.



La plata lo mejor es vendérsela a particulares y en mano a ser posible.


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Alguien me ayuda a valorar estas monedas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El primero Es una imitación de un Morgan dollar con motivos hentai.
No es plata. Se venden entre los 4 y los 10$ en eBay.
Un souvenir.

El segundo es una imitación de un round americano donde solo está el baño de plata.
Lo pone claramente en la moneda “999 plated”
En estas si que hay rounds reales de plata 999 con los mismos motivos “you win“ “you lose”.
En las buenas pone claramente 999 fine silver y NO está grabada la palabra “plated” como en la de la foto.

Una mala como la de la foto
https://www.amazon.com/-/es/Silver-Plated-Challenge-Husband-Boyfriend-
Party/dp/B07W51BNDZ/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Una buena con 999 fine silver
You win You lost Cowgirl / 1 oz .999 Fine Silver Round Bar Bullion Coin SB1L7-3 | eBay

Las buenas a precio de round genérica, poco premium. 
Las malas nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Yo también te voy hacer un resumen.
> Si has comprado algo por 200€ el kilo, pueden ser muchas cosas, pero plata NO.
> La plata esta a 720€ el kilo, antes de procesarla, acuñarla, transportarla( entre 5 o 6 veces), sumarle beneficios empresariales de mint, mayorista y minorista, ademas de sus impuestos correspondientes.
> La casa de subastas no subasta 1 kilo de plata a 200€ de un cliente suyo, si lo puede enviar a fundir y le dan 650€, simplemente porque el cliente le puede cortar lo que le cuelga, ademas de que su 10% de comisión de 650 es mejor que el 10% de comisión de 200€.
> Que yo sepa en el foro no me consta que haya hablando y incitando a la compra ningun vendedor profesional (mas que todo porque los conozco mas o menos a todos y nunca me lo han mencionado), el unico que si que me consta es "el dorado coin" y sinceramente nunca lo he visto incitar a la compra como llevas sugiriendo de hace un tiempo hacia aqui, el comportamiento de El dorado coin, como el de cualquier otro profesional es intachable en cualquier foro, ademas te aseguro que ningun vendedor necesita de malas artes para vender su plata.




En realidad no son malas artes, simplemente dan a entender que se va a acabar la plata mundial y que va a valer millones.

Yo he comprado muchas veces enormes lotes de plata a mucho menos del spot y te digo el motivo, ganan tantisima pasta que no miran bien los lotes, meten tantos lotes en un mes que no les da tiempo ni a mirarlos bien.

Te vuelvo a decir que mires bien el lote que puse, solo la coleccion de los pintores ya son casi 200 gramos de plata mas otras 20 tantas monedas de plata y otras que quizas no lo sean, no estaba bien catalogado el lote, tuve que llamar y preguntar por que aparecian fotos que no eran del lote y otras no salian, lo resolvi facilmente llamando.

Pero he comprado numerosas veces muchisima plata por debajo de spot en subastas, muchisimas, cantidades grandes.

He comprado numerosas veces colecciones de sellos en plata 925 de peso entre 500 y casi 800 gramos por entre 120 y 200 euros mas o menos.

Da igual que digais 500 veces que no se puede comprar por debajo de spot en subastas por que yo he comprado muchiiiisimas veces.

Otra cosa es que ni apareciera el peso en el lote y tuviera que llamar a alguien para saber que tenia ese lote.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Has pagado 175 euros más comisión y portes, por un conjunto de chapas Cu con un baño de Ag y Au. Las siete medallas de los pintores, podrían ser buenas, pero curiosamente la única fotografía que no aparece, es la del anverso, donde de ser buenas, debería quedar reflejada la leyenda 1oz ag .9999 Tiene toda la pinta de que has ido de listo y te han dado un repaso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Otro vendedor de plata escocido.

Que doy mucha pena por pensar que cuando tenga 50 años ire a por una mujer catolica de 18 años en lugar de quedarme con una autoctona que tenga en mente que soy un machista de la ultraderecha por ser de vox ??? pues que le vamos a hacer......... mas pena me dan a mi muchos Españoles que son juzgados por leyes desiguales, yo solo me curo en salud y intento no dar lugar a eso.

Vosotros comprais plata para conservar patrimonio, yo prefiero mujer rumana, rusa............. para conservar patrimonio y vivir mas tranquilo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Por alusiones.
> Yo hablo de monedas reconocidas de 0,9 a 0,999.
> Y lo reafirmo. No he vendido un solo gramo de plata ni en el foro ni fuera de él. Soy comprador.
> Pero si tuviera que vender algo se positivamente los precios mínimos que me van a pagar.
> ...




Pero como va a salir mal si llamas por telefono para preguntar y te contestan.

Vi que no coincidia el lote con las fotos y llame para preguntar pero si lo he dicho varias veces.

Tu mismo dices que has comprado a spot y en este año que esta mucho mas dificil comprar que en años anteriores, aqui estan muchos rabiando diciendo que no se puede comprar a spot por que si el iva, si lo que ganan los vendedores, si el transporte, si las comisiones......... tu mismo estas diciendo que has comprado a spot, asi que si se puede.................


----------



## Daviot (6 Feb 2021)

Just dijo:


> Wao, pedazo de entrevistas de Unai. ¿quién será el siguiente?




Escuchar a Jim Rickards es un lujo pero el inglés que gasta el tal Unai da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Nada, nada. Que el que no le de la razón al granaino / rumano / perezoso es negocio o palmero de éstos...




tu tambien tienes tienda de plata ???

Ya que estais asi podriais hacerlo mejor.

Anunciaros dignamente, soy fulano de tal tienda, ofrezco buenos precios a foreros y alomejor todos saliamos beneficiados.

En algunas ocasiones es mejor decir la verdad, se que no estais acostumbrados pero podriais pensarlo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> falta info de tirada etc, por eso es una lástima que no haya un poco más de información sobre la tirada y enlaces sobre la colección, etc. Pero por ejemplo notrabajo dice que tiene certificado de 2 que le faltan que eran de oro y listadas ahi no aparecen (y salvo que tenga repetidas tiene más monedas que las listadas en la web). Lo que está claro es que esa página es la que más información tiene sobre las piezas.
> 
> Un ejemplo que no aparece listada
> Ver archivo adjunto 565981




Creo recordar que de la coleccion habian unas 48 monedas repartidas en dos estuches, cada moneda con su certificado mas dos certiicados de monedas que no estaban, unas de un tamaño, otras de tamaño mas grande, ya lo he dicho varias veces y tal.

Pero vaya me has encontrado mas web que las que yo encontre cuando mire antes de comprar.

yo solo vi a lo que se vendian las que no sabia si eran de plata y cuanto pedian por las que si eran de plata, vi que solo las que no estaba seguro de que eran ya valian casi lo del lote entero, vi que las de plata se vendian muy caras y que ademas habia otro lote mas de unos 200 gramos de plata de otra coleccion que no salia bien listada, llame para preguntar me aclararon dudas y compre.


----------



## OBDC (6 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Te esta troleando, sabe perfectamente lo que ha colgado y el valor que tienen.Va con segundas intenciones.
> Aun espero respuesta suya de la ultima pregunta que le hice.
> Menuda mierda de trolls tenemos.



A palabras embarazosas oídos anticonceptivos 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## timi (6 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Escuchar a Jim Rickards es un lujo pero el inglés que gasta el tal Unai da vergüenza ajena.



Pues anda que el mío  ,, efectivamente , es un lujo el nivel de entrevistas que lleva.


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Pues anda que el mío  ,, efectivamente , es un lujo el nivel de entrevistas que lleva.



Pues el mio segurisimo que mucho peor que el tuyo, muchas gracias y un lujazo Unai,


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2021)

Alguna vez habéis tenido algún problema con alguna compra de plata que hayáis hecho a otro país? En uno de los vídeos de un conocido canal de Youtube sobre metales sale un vendedor español diciendo que hay que tener cuidado con lo que se pide fuera de España, que los agentes de aduanas de algunos países abren los paquetes y pueden tener los dedos largos y cosas así ....no sé si lo decía para meter miedo y que la peña compre en su tienda que si está en España o que.

Que opináis sobre esto?


----------



## asqueado (6 Feb 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Estoy como *asqueado*, no me entero de la mitad de las páginas. Por lo que estáis comentando estará el falto de Notrabajo haciendo de las suyas. El botón del ignore resulta imprescindible según qué casos.



Completamente de acuerdo contigo, el alivio de no tener que leer sus fanfarronadas, no esta pagado con nada, presume de mierda a su alrededor, yo lo estuve aguantando sus provocaciones hasta que se metio en mi vida de como tenia que dar a mis nietos las monedas, dije que le daba de unas monedas chinas de niquel que le di un baño de plata para que jugaran y se parecieran a la realidad, y para el tenia que haberle dado columnarios etc. etc. A partir de ahora voy a chulear diciendo que tengo 8 pisos en alquiler y 4 locales, tropecientos kilos de plata y con el dinero que cojo me voy a los puticlub 
Lo malo de todo esto es que va poniendo cosas que creo que no interesa y de las noticias que nos interesan a todos se quedan atras por todas estas tonterias, pero bueno, sinceramente me da pena de este individuo, porque no tiene razonamiento alguno, no va a comprender nunca que lo ha hecho mal o que lo esta haciendolo, asi que se pierde el tiempo con el, en fin.




.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Alguna vez habéis tenido algún problema con alguna compra de plata que hayáis hecho a otro país? En uno de los vídeos de un conocido canal de Youtube sobre metales sale un vendedor español diciendo que hay que tener cuidado con lo que se pide fuera de España, que los agentes de aduanas de algunos países abren los paquetes y pueden tener los dedos largos y cosas así ....no sé si lo decía para meter miedo y que la peña compre en su tienda que si está en España o que.
> 
> Que opináis sobre esto?



Si compras en Europa no tendrás problema muy muy probablemente, los mismos que si compras en España (no comprar a UK, por supuesto)


----------



## sebboh (6 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo contigo, el alivio de no tener que leer sus fanfarronadas, no esta pagado con nada, presume de mierda a su alrededor, yo lo estuve aguantando sus provocaciones hasta que se metio en mi vida de como tenia que dar a mis nietos las monedas, dije que le daba de unas monedas chinas de niquel que le di un baño de plata para que jugaran y se parecieran a la realidad, y para el tenia que haberle dado columnarios etc. etc. A partir de ahora voy a chulear diciendo que tengo 8 pisos en alquiler y 4 locales, tropecientos kilos de plata y con el dinero que cojo me voy a los puticlub
> Lo malo de todo esto es que va poniendo cosas que creo que no interesa y de las noticias que nos interesan a todos se quedan atras por todas estas tonterias, pero bueno, sinceramente me da pena de este individuo, porque no tiene razonamiento alguno, no va a comprender nunca que lo ha hecho mal o que lo esta haciendolo, asi que se pierde el tiempo con el, en fin.
> 
> 
> ...



El resumen de lo que no ves es que en este caso parece que ha comprado monedas con baño de plata como si fuera plata


----------



## estupeharto (6 Feb 2021)

En las subastas se puede comprar por debajo de spot. Hay que currárselo un poco y que la suerte te acompañe. 
En otras subastas la gente se vuelve loca y paga grandes cantidades. Últimamente está pasando bastante. Veremos ahora que está bajando el precio cómo se comportan.
Y en las subastas también te puedes llevar "chapas con premium" si son monedas rarunas y notrabajas bien la información.

Esos lotes o monedas de las que no dan información y ofrecen dudas, no entraría en ellos, porque al final te pegas un curro para no llevártelo o en caso de que te lo lleves te arriesgas a que salga rana. 
Si los que lo quieren vender no hacen el esfuerzo de informar sobre lo que es un lote que ofrece dudas, no merecen mucho que se puje por él y de entrada no es muy profesional.


----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Así es.
> La FNMT es peligrosisima para pujar si nos salimos de los ciencuentines.
> Años, formatos, ley....diferentes.
> Aparte que solo compensa a menos precio que una maple y al mismo si viene con caja y certificado, salvo gloriosas excepciones.
> ...



Un ejemplo para ver que no es tan fácil:
Search the coin catalogue – Numista
La segunda y tercera moneda son de 10$, de la tercera no hay foto, una es de 0,500 y la otra de 0,925. Es imposible sin tenerlas en mano saber cual se subasta.
Por cierto, acabo de pedir la báscula y los imanes (el pie de rey ya lo compré), pero al tacto me pareció que la que yo compré es la de 0,5 por lo ligera y lo deslustrada, una es Km-41 y la otra Km-41a, en la subasta se indicaba KM41a pero yo creo que tengo Km41

SAMOA 10 Tala Proof gouverneur Wilhelm Solf 1980 fwo_442394 Monedas del Mundo

Collectgram | 10 Tālā - Tanumafili II (Dr. Wilhelm Solf) - Samoa

Se nota la diferencia pero hay que investigar algo, ahora veo que tengo la segunda 0,5


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Un ejemplo para ver que no es tan fácil:
> Search the coin catalogue – Numista
> La segunda y tercera moneda son de 10$, de la tercera no hay foto, una es de 0,500 y la otra de 0,925. Es imposible sin tenerlas en mano saber cual se subasta.
> Por cierto, acabo de pedir la báscula y los imanes (el pie de rey ya lo compré), pero al tacto me pareció que la que yo compré es la de 0,5 por lo ligera y lo deslustrada, una es Km-41 y la otra Km-41a, en la subasta se indicaba KM41a pero yo creo que tengo Km41
> ...



Así es.
Has puesto un ejemplo perfecto que incluso para los más experimentados es muy complicado. Y yo lo digo porque sin tener un caso concreto, he estado a punto varias veces. 
Menos mal que fui superado en la puja o me di cuenta en el último momento o me asaltaron dudas. 
Por eso yo no me meto en camisa de once varas y este tipo de monedas las evito. 
Cagarla en una de ellas son 10-15 euros.
Prefiero ir sobre seguro y pagar premium extra de 10 euros a cambio en una moneda que domino perfectamente y se su salida, potencial a futuro , escasez y su valor presente, que ahorrarme 10 en el spot en una moneda iraquí.


----------



## FranMen (7 Feb 2021)

Ahora sí se puede hablar de bitcoin de forma justificada en este hilo
1 oz Silver Bitcoin (2021) | coininvest

Pero a 50 pavos y con la tirria que nos da a los metaleros no creo que tenga mucho éxito o, quizás, sea un infiltrado y atraiga a los bitcoñeros al lado oscuro de la fuerza.


----------



## OBDC (7 Feb 2021)

Ya vuelve la policía del foro diciendo lo que es correcto y lo que no hablar.....
Predicadores autoproclamados de la "verdad".

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## The Grasshopper (7 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ahora sí se puede hablar de bitcoin de forma justificada en este hilo
> 1 oz Silver Bitcoin (2021) | coininvest
> 
> Pero a 50 pavos y con la tirria que nos da a los metaleros no creo que tenga mucho éxito o, quizás, sea un infiltrado y atraiga a los bitcoñeros al lado oscuro de la fuerza.
> Ver archivo adjunto 566705



mis de mi avatar es más exclusiva, de la serie Silver Bullet Silver Shield 2014.


----------



## davitin (7 Feb 2021)

Chicos, necesito asesoramiento.

Un amigo de un compañero de trabajo, a traves de dicho compañero, me comenta que tiene para vender un candelabro de plata del siglo 19 a muy buen precio....voy a quedar con el estos días para ver la pieza....que debería saber para que no me tanguen? Como averiguo si es plata maciza o alpaca o algún metal truñero bañado en plata? Como averiguo la pureza de la plata? Imagino que estos cacharros tienen un relleno que hace de contrapeso en la base, no? Como puedo saber si la base es maciza? Si la base está rellena de algun otro metal, cuanta proporción del peso total podría ser? El candelabro pesa 900 gramos y el precio es muy inferior a 900 gramos de plata, el tío que lo vende parece que no tiene mucha idea, igual es un mirlo blanco, pero a saber.

Joder, me está empezando a molar esto, prometo fotos si la cosa llega a buen puerto.


----------



## antoniussss (7 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta, ¿Los imanes son especiales para atraer distintos metales? Porque hay imanes como los de nevera que solo detectan un tipo de metal.

Gracias, y si podéis poner enlaces de compra mejor.


----------



## davitin (7 Feb 2021)

El tema de las figuras den metales preciosos tambien es muy interesante, al valor del metal en si mismo se une el valor artistico, pero para esto ya hay que ser un entendido....


----------



## Forcopula (7 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> El tema de las figuras den metales preciosos tambien es muy interesante, al valor del metal en si mismo se une el valor artistico, pero para esto ya hay que ser un entendido....



Lo malo es que el valor artístico es subjetivo y no merece la pena jugársela. Respecto a los candelabros, mejor tampoco te la juegues. Lo mejor son monedas, se pagan a un precio más alto que una pieza (candelabro en este caso), y a la hora de vender también es tremendamente más fácil

Respecto a los imanes: un imán es eso, un imán la diferencia entre ellos es la potencia


----------



## davitin (7 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Lo malo es que el valor artístico es subjetivo y no merece la pena jugársela. Respecto a los candelabros, mejor tampoco te la juegues. Lo mejor son monedas, se pagan a un precio más alto que una pieza (candelabro en este caso), y a la hora de vender también es tremendamente más fácil
> 
> Respecto a los imanes: un imán es eso, un imán la diferencia entre ellos es la potencia



Hombre, está claro que cada producto va dirigido a un comprador, si se trata de vender a una tienda les da igual lo que les des mientras sea de plata, pero una obra artística un particular que quiera tenerla pagará más que su valor en plata, hay gente que le gusta tener la casa llena de estas cosas y esa gente siempre va a existir, no todo es el utilitarismo inmediato de transformarlo en dinero.

No se puede negar que los objetos de plata como candelabros, jarras, cubiertos y cosas así ejercen una poderosa atracción, al menos a mí me lo parece así.


----------



## ElMayoL (7 Feb 2021)

Yo no compraría el candelabro ni nada parecido. Pero yo soy yo.


----------



## csan (7 Feb 2021)

Pues yo en las casas ajenas acostumbro a ver más piezas de plata decorativa (marcos, cuberterias, ceniceros, candelabros etc.) que de inversión.
También es verdad que la gente no coloca habitualmente una kookaburra o un columnario sobre la mesa del comedor para lucirlos.
Pero vamos que la orfebrería tiene su mercado.


----------



## asqueado (7 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, necesito asesoramiento.
> 
> Un amigo de un compañero de trabajo, a traves de dicho compañero, me comenta que tiene para vender un candelabro de plata del siglo 19 a muy buen precio....voy a quedar con el estos días para ver la pieza....que debería saber para que no me tanguen? Como averiguo si es plata maciza o alpaca o algún metal truñero bañado en plata? Como averiguo la pureza de la plata? Imagino que estos cacharros tienen un relleno que hace de contrapeso en la base, no? Como puedo saber si la base es maciza? Si la base está rellena de algun otro metal, cuanta proporción del peso total podría ser? El candelabro pesa 900 gramos y el precio es muy inferior a 900 gramos de plata, el tío que lo vende parece que no tiene mucha idea, igual es un mirlo blanco, pero a saber.
> 
> Joder, me está empezando a molar esto, prometo fotos si la cosa llega a buen puerto.




Te cuento, en mi ciudad ha habido alguna que otra estafa, hasta que los plateros el que queria vender un lingote le metia un broca por varios sitios para con la limalla que soltaba hacer la comprobacion.
Yo he visto articulos de plata u oro rellenos de arena, para que pese mas y ahi lo dejo
Mira la ultima vez que lleve a una amiga a un compro-oro, porque queria vender un reloj de bolsillo de su marido fallecido y recibido de herencia de la epoca de Alfonso XII de 14 kilates segun constaba en una de las caras del mismo, pues cuando comenzo a desarmar el mismo y haciendo comprobacion primero con un iman, aparte de la maquina del reloj que era de metal, tambien habia piezas que no eran de oro.
Si yo comprara eso tendria que ser una ganga muy buena, le pasaria un iman potente y luego le haria una prueba de taladro en varias sitios con una broca, realizarle la comprobacion y ver que kilataje tiene, para luego fundirlo integro y afinarlo, si el propietario se niega a eso, ni te molestes




.


----------



## FranMen (8 Feb 2021)

Del hilo de bondiappcc
El "estrangulamiento" de la plata: Actualización en las operaciones y trading | BullionVault


----------



## tristezadeclon (8 Feb 2021)

desolador video


----------



## Furillo (8 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> desolador video



Ahora entiendo por qué la gente se traga todas las mierdas que cuentan por TV. Me parece increíble la poca cultura que tiene el ciudadano de a pie sobre economía, historia, y tantas otras cosas. En fin, así nos luce el pelo.

¿Os imagináis cómo sería hacer este experimento aquí en España? Supongo que el resultado sería similar, aunque podrían darse un par de variables, como que apareciera un caballero-caballero a pedirte la tasa municipal por grabar en la vía pública, o que sufrieras un atraco a punta de navaja por algún paga-pensiones.


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> desolador video



Seleccionando uno de cada cien suknormales, el vídeo nikeláo.

Cualkiera , en Cuenca , Trípoli o Conneticut, sabe k un cacho de plata cuesta más k una puta chocolatina. Diría k en general, el personal incluso se sorprende de k el precio de un "metal precioso" sea tan bajo. En su ignorancia "por defecto" lo asocian a un valor superior por las joyas, etc.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Seleccionando uno de cada cien suknormales, el vídeo nikeláo.
> 
> Cualkiera , en Cuenca , Trípoli o Conneticut, sabe k un cacho de plata cuesta más k una puta chocolatina. Diría k en general, el personal incluso se sorprende de k el precio de un "metal precioso" sea tan bajo.



Esto como cuando ponian en un compro oro a una muchacha para hacer publicidad, querian vender a saldo y vender al doble del spot.

Duraron mas de lo que habria pensado en ese sitio, seguramente comprando mas que vendiendo.

Me enseño una moneda de plastico que imitaba a una onza, muchacho sabes cuanto vale esto ? si ni 2 euros eso es una porqueria de plastico que venden los chinos por ali expres....... la muchacha sorprendida pues se ve que era la primera vez que alguien diferenciaba plastico de oro, bueno pero si fuera de oro sabes cuanto valdria ? claro X al precio de hoy por la mañana, la muchacha ya con sudores y emocionada, bueno pues aqui tenemos a la venta por si quieres invertir.......... que precio teneis ? X ( no me acuerdo de cuanto era ) pero mujer si eso vale la mitad en cualquier tienda seria tipo degussa............. ya ya pero es para invertir........... si mujer y puedo comprarlo para invertir en degussa y compro el doble siendo mi inversion bastante mejor que si la hago aqui con vosotros no =?

Conclusion, la gente no tiene ni idea de estas cosas, alli estuvieron cerca de un año.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (8 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> desolador video



Podría ir a la Cañada Real a realizar ese experimento sociológico.


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> desolador video



Simplemente eso no es real, es un show pero nada mas...


----------



## Silver94 (8 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Seleccionando uno de cada cien suknormales, el vídeo nikeláo.
> 
> Cualkiera , en Cuenca , Trípoli o Conneticut, sabe k un cacho de plata cuesta más k una puta chocolatina. Diría k en general, el personal incluso se sorprende de k el precio de un "metal precioso" sea tan bajo. En su ignorancia "por defecto" lo asocian a un valor superior por las joyas, etc.



Trabajo en una empresa en la que en los tiempos buenos, hasta 2008, regalaban al trabajador que hacía 10 años en la empresa, un lingote de oro de 10 gramos. De los que siguen en la empresa, todos me dicen que lo vendieron cuando se lo dieron, menos uno, que se lo quedó un año y luego lo vendió. 

Yo no tengo tan claro que la gente sepa el valor real de los metales preciosos.


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Trabajo en una empresa en la que en los tiempos buenos, hasta 2008, regalaban al trabajador que hacía 10 años en la empresa, un lingote de oro de 10 gramos. De los que siguen en la empresa, todos me dicen que lo vendieron cuando se lo dieron, menos uno, que se lo quedó un año y luego lo vendió.
> 
> Yo no tengo tan claro que la gente sepa el valor real de los metales preciosos.



No he dicho k sepan su valor real, ni de lejos lo pienso.

K sepan k vale más k una chocolatina, sí. En cualkier parte del mundo.

Mira tus compis del curro, si no...cómo perdieron el culo para hacer caja con sus papelitos mágicos en cero, coma. Esa es su idea del Valor.


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2021)

Por cierto...mi sugerencia por la jeta y con cero retorno personal de hace una semana de "pinza antifiat" goteadora de onzas con 0,105 bitcoins por menos de dos onzas de Gold ...ya sobrepasa las dos y media - y para amantes de las onzas era, vive diox -.

12 tacos del pepino de destrucción masiva monetaria más potente de la historia, señores opinantes del chanchullado cotarro dinerario global.

Ayákadakualo. Lo mío, cumplido y de sobra.


----------



## esseri (8 Feb 2021)

La plata, pidiendo un HODL proactivo e imparable en crypto, a gritos. Para descasbezar literalmente la casaputax montada a cuenta de su descubrimiento de precios.

*“Houston, we have a Problem”: 85% of Silver in London already held by ETFs.*


----------



## timi (8 Feb 2021)

*PONER FIN A LAS RELACIONES TÓXICAS, VOLVER AL ORO*
PUBLICADO POR MATTHEW PIEPENBURG | 8 DE FEBRERO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS653 
*ROMPER ES DIFÍCIL*
En los mercados, como en el amor, obviamente es difícil dejar de lado algo familiar que claramente no funciona; pero como todos los románticos sobrios finalmente descubren: las relaciones tóxicas duelen.
En cuanto a nuestro viaje tóxico pero a menudo agradable a través de los mercados posteriores al 08, fue fácil dejarse seducir por la superficie de las cosas, ya que las tasas bajas, las seducciones tecnológicas impulsadas por FAANG y una impresora de dinero ahora ilimitada parecen hacer un sistema financiero que de otra manera sería feo. parecer atractivo.
Pero un mal amor sigue siendo un mal amor, y un mal mercado sigue siendo un mal mercado, no importa cuánto lápiz labial pongan los bancos centrales en un cerdo de valores.
En ninguna parte esto es más cierto que en los mercados crediticios mundiales y estadounidenses.
*¿EL CORAJE DE ALEJARSE?*
Muchos inversores, como amantes desventurados, todavía sienten la necesidad de aferrarse a las ilusiones, la nostalgia y, por lo tanto, las malas uniones (y los mercados de bonos infieles) a pesar de todas las señales de peligro que acechan debajo de los balances empapados de deudas.
Al final, sin embargo, se necesita una especie de coraje personal para deshacerse de las ilusiones y abrazar las matemáticas frías.
Pero todos somos, como advirtió Nietzsche, _humanos, demasiado humanos_ . Amamos nuestras ilusiones. Permanecemos demasiado tiempo en relaciones tóxicas.
Como tal, somos propensos a preferir la fantasía a la realidad.
Como románticos desesperados que persiguen amores superficiales e insípidos, muchos inversores persiguen promesas vacías (y rendimientos) de un mercado de bonos igualmente vacío.
*¿LA ADVERTENCIA DE GOETHE?*
En _Los dolores del joven Werther_ , von Goethe cuenta la historia de 1787 de un joven artista que deposita su amor y su fe ciega en una mujer que, por lo demás, carece de la profundidad de su alma generosa.
Al final, Werther desperdicia su vida persiguiendo el equivalente a una taza vacía.
Hablando de vasos vacíos, el mercado de bonos de EE. UU. Viene a la mente de _inmediato_ , y aquellos que depositan su confianza en él están condenados a convertirse en un gran grupo de "jóvenes Werthers" del mercado.
Como advirtió Bob Prince, codirector de inversiones del fondo Bridgewater de Ray Dalio, durante el verano, los inversores se han enamorado tontamente de los bonos y los rendimientos negativos a pesar de los signos obvios de engaño y amor tóxico.
Las condiciones de COVID y el riesgo de mercado han enviado a más inversores a los "brazos seguros" de los bonos como un lugar tradicional para "almacenar riqueza".
Pero con la Fed comprando bonos y reprimiendo las tasas, el resultado neto es que los inversores están _pagando_ literalmente _para perder en_ lugar de almacenar su riqueza.
Ajustados a la inflación, los bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos producen rendimientos _negativos_ .
Dicho de otra manera, muchos inversores se están enamorando de la chica equivocada ...







Pero el amor tóxico no es solo un problema estadounidense; es global, como lo confirma el siguiente gráfico de rendimientos globales negativos:








Amigos, si no hay una tasa de interés, eso significa que no hay _una tasa de descuento_ en los flujos de efectivo.
Esto significa que la recompensa de tener bonos es descaradamente asimétrica al riesgo de perder dinero.
En resumen, los inversores compran muchas flores pero no reciben besos.
Por desgracia, es hora de romper.
Pasarán años, no días, para que la economía vuelva a la "normalidad", lo que, como hemos advertido en otro lugar , es en sí mismo una ironía extrema, como "normal" _antes de que_ COVID fuera cualquier cosa menos normal ...
En otras palabras, incluso volver a los mercados anteriores a COVID no es motivo de entusiasmo. La historia de amor era mala entonces y mala hoy. ¿Por qué caer en eso?
*EL LADO OSCURO "ALUCINANTE" DE LA INFLACIÓN: CÓMO TERMINA LA HISTORIA DE AMOR (Y LA FIESTA)*
Aunque los expertos y los científicos locos detrás de MMT todavía creen que la inflación es un remanente extinto del pasado, si los EE. UU. Vieran un leve aumento en los datos del IPC que, de otro modo, se informaron de manera falsa, dicha inflación sería devastadora para los bonos, o como Prince lo describió: "mente -soplo."
CUANDO, no SI, regrese la inflación y los inversores finalmente terminen su mala historia de amor con los bonos, los precios de los bonos caerán, lo que significa que los rendimientos de los bonos aumentarán, lo que significa que las tasas de interés también aumentarán.
Además, a medida que los titulares empujan la vacuna contra el virus, las acciones podrían ver un brillo temporal a medida que los inversores se deshagan de los bonos para perseguir las principales acciones, lo que aumentará los rendimientos y, por lo tanto, las tasas de interés.
Pero como saben los inversores informados, el aumento de los rendimientos y las tasas son para las burbujas de deuda sin precedentes lo que las aletas de tiburón son para un surfista: realmente malas noticias.
Los mercados impulsados por la deuda finalmente mueren (y me refiero a que mueren) cuando el costo del servicio de esa deuda (es decir, las tasas de interés) se vuelve demasiado alto.
Cada burbuja de deuda llega a un final abrupto a medida que la inflación asoma lentamente su cabeza demasiado real.
*¿SIGUES ENAMORADO DE LA ILUSIÓN DE NO INFLACIÓN?*
Pero de nuevo, las personas enfermas de amor a menudo ignoran al cerdo debajo del lápiz labial.
Y los inversores enamorados de los bonos a menudo ignoran el riesgo de inflación debajo de estos mercados.
Para mí, el diálogo entre inflación y deflación no es un debate, es un ciclo, uno tras otro.
La inflación, por desgracia, _se _ acerca, al igual que el gran y malo "divorcio por vínculo".
*EL CAMPO DE LA DEFLACIÓN*
En cuanto a la deflación, es evidente que la pandemia y su respuesta de política global han devastado las economías mundiales, incluido Estados Unidos, lo que se suma a una tendencia deflacionaria de bajo crecimiento.
El bajo crecimiento económico (para el cual el estímulo tiene un efecto multiplicador cada vez menor) reduce la velocidad del dinero y se suma al argumento de la deflación en una nación cuyo crecimiento está garantizado para estancarse dados los niveles actuales (y vergonzosos) de deuda / PIB.







Aquellos en el campo deflacionario también (y con razón) argumentarán que los críticos de la Fed han estado pidiendo inflación durante más de 12 años, y aún no ha salido a la luz.
Además, la pandemia ha creado ahorradores, no gastadores, o incluso más probablemente, muchas más personas que simplemente están agotadas (es decir, en quiebra) debido a que los salarios permanecen estancados o se evaporan.
De cualquier manera, eso significa menos gasto, menos velocidad y, por lo tanto, menos inflación. Lo suficientemente justo.
*EL CAMPO DE LA INFLACIÓN*
Pero en cuanto al caso de la inflación, el lugar más fácil para comenzar es la escala del IPC que se usa para medirla, que es tan falsa como la 42nd Street Rolex.
Usando las metodologías del IPC de la década de 1980 en lugar de la versión diluida que la Oficina de Estadísticas Laborales emplea (manipula) para informar la inflación, de hecho estamos mucho más cerca del 10% de inflación actual (línea azul) que de los niveles inferiores al 2% " informado ”por los escritores de ficción en DC (línea roja).







También se predice que un “reinicio” de la vacuna será temporalmente inflacionario si reaparece la “demanda reprimida”. Pero esto es discutible, especialmente dado el daño tisular que _ya se ha_ hecho a la economía global.
China también es un factor inflacionario.
Su "mano de obra barata" es menos barata, y el daño a la cadena de suministro desatado por la guerra comercial anterior a COVID y luego el actual desastre de COVID ha hecho subir los precios a lo largo de esa cadena, lo que se suma a los vientos de cola inflacionarios.
Pero el factor inflacionario obvio y real siguen siendo los bancos centrales, cuyas impresoras de dinero están efectivamente en un piloto automático hacia la locura.
La inflación de precios empuja las tasas al alza, obligando a un mayor "control de la curva de rendimiento" de los bancos centrales, lo que solo significa un aumento de la impresión de dinero, un dólar que se hunde y sí, un aumento de la inflación y un desplome de las tasas reales.
En resumen: el entorno perfecto para el oro.
Pero otros dirán que incluso los niveles insanos de creación de dinero del banco central actual y futuro no conducen a una mayor velocidad del dinero.
En cambio, esos dólares impresos son absorbidos por los mercados de recompra y euro-dólar, siempre sedientos de liquidez, o son autónomos dentro de los mercados de activos de riesgo altamente inflados.
Pero esto ignora el hecho de que los bancos centrales están pasando lentamente de prestamistas a gastadores, haciendo compras directas de ETF y valores en lugar de "préstamos".
Como se discutió recientemente , este "gasto" aumenta lentamente la velocidad y, por tanto, los vientos inflacionarios.
Como la descripción que hace Hemingway de la pobreza, las fuerzas inflacionarias que siguen "comienzan lentamente al principio y luego todas a la vez".
Por lo tanto, en lugar de debatir académicamente la inflación frente a la deflación, se debe considerar el sentido común y los datos distorsionados en lugar de precisos.
En última instancia, e independientemente de cómo se informe o argumente la inflación, el dólar, el euro, la libra esterlina y / o el yen en su billetera se degradan por segundos cuando se comparan con el oro físico.
Nuevamente, este es un gráfico que vale la pena repetir una y otra vez.







*CÓMO LA HISTORIA DE AMOR CON LOS LAZOS SE CONVIERTE EN UN GRAN PESAR*
Primero, y como de costumbre, el Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos, con tan poco crecimiento del ingreso nacional (es decir, del PIB), hará lo que siempre hace para "resolver" una crisis de deuda: emitir más deuda.
Esto significa que se emiten más bonos del tesoro a largo plazo (IOU) minuto a minuto en DC.
Después de todo, hemos inflado los déficits presupuestarios para "pagarlos" (es decir, gastar / pedir prestado / imprimir).
Pero, ¿quién querrá comprar esos bonos del Tesoro si su rendimiento real (es decir _,_ rendimiento _ajustado por inflación_ ) es _negativo_ ?
Bueno, la respuesta corta es inversores cada vez menos informados fuera de los EE.UU. ... Lo que significa que la Fed será el comprador de último recurso.







Esto también significa que el Tío Sam no tendrá más remedio que endulzar la fecha de la cena prometiendo mayores rendimientos / rendimientos a sus inversores desventurados.
Ah, las dulces mentiras y los juegos mezquinos de un amor tóxico ...
Esto, sin embargo, también coloca al Tío Sam (y por lo tanto al mercado de bonos) en un círculo viscoso de proporciones casi cómicas.
Es decir: a) DC necesita aumentar los rendimientos / tasas para atraer a otros compradores de bonos (tontos), pero b) si los rendimientos / tasas aumentan, el gobierno no puede pagar el costo de la deuda.
¿Ves el dilema?
*VOLVIENDO A ENAMORARSE DE LOS METALES PRECIOSOS*
Por supuesto, ya sabemos lo que hará Estados Unidos para pagar esta carga de deuda cada vez más dolorosa, a saber: _imprimir más dinero_ ...
Imprimir más dinero, a su vez, simplemente significa que el poder adquisitivo de los dólares que se encuentran en su cuenta bancaria actual se debilita por segundo a medida que el efecto de dilución de la QE ilimitada hace su trabajo silencioso pero sucio en su confianza y moneda como un secreto y socio tóxico en un amor tóxico que salió mal.
El remedio obvio en esta relación tóxica con los bonos, los bancos centrales, los "debatientes" sobre la inflación y las falsas esperanzas es hacer lo que Young Werther no pudo hacer, es decir:
Despierta y luego rompe con tu pareja tóxica y encuentra una nueva.
Y qué mejor socio que el oro y la plata, ya que los metales preciosos son absolutamente preciosos para las monedas con el corazón roto diluidas por años de mercados de bonos deshonestos, artificiales y respaldados por tasas bajas y una burbuja de deuda nacional y global (que se dispara hacia el norte de $ 258 billones a + $ 280 T en menos de un año).
Eso solo grita de tóxico.







Hemos estado hablando de oro durante años, no semanas. Pero Goldman Sachs y otros no lo harán.
¿Por qué?
Simple: no hay grandes ganancias comerciales que agiten las tarifas para que los grandes bancos recomienden oro físico.
Hasta aquí el "cuidado fiduciario".
Además, la Fed, el BPI y todos los principales bancos centrales saben que el aumento de los precios del oro es una prueba vergonzosa de sus experimentos monetarios fallidos y de sus monedas moribundas.
Para enmascarar tal vergüenza, los bancos de lingotes manipulan abiertamente el precio del _papel_ de los metales preciosos mediante trampas deliberadas en el mercado de futuros.
Los bancos de lingotes están acortando más de 100 millones de onzas de plata en el COMEX para influir artificialmente en su precio, con la esperanza de que el oro siga esta tendencia manipulada, a pesar de que no hay liquidez en el metal real en Londres.
El papel falso es la cola de COMEX que mueve al perro de metales físicos, pero es solo cuestión de tiempo (y falta de liquidez) antes de que el perro muerda ...
Pero lo sé ... a nadie le gusta sentirse engañado o borrar esos buenos recuerdos de "buenos momentos".
Los "jóvenes Werthers" se aferran a su fe condicionada y su relación amorosa con acciones tóxicas, bonos, nombres tecnológicos y, por supuesto, nuestros ricos bancos centrales y sus mágicos poderes similares a los de Santa Claus para resolver todos los problemas con una bolsa nueva. de deuda y monedas fiduciarias.
Los inversores en oro y plata físicos, sin embargo, no se dejan engañar por la superficie actual de las cosas o las dulces mentiras de un mercado tóxico.
Para aquellos que ven los bonos como un “refugio más seguro” o las acciones como una “solución milagrosa”, es hora de enfrentar los hechos y romper con esos asuntos deshonestos de la billetera.
*UN GRÁFICO VALE MÁS QUE 1000 PALABRAS*
En caso de que aún necesite más señales de esta relación tóxica entre inversores y mercados engañosos, solo considere la siguiente señal de advertencia simple ...







Los datos anteriores confirman que el valor de mercado de las acciones del mundo ha aumentado una vez más por encima del valor en dólares de toda la economía mundial.
Léelo de nuevo y déjelo asimilar.
Si alguna vez hubo una señal de advertencia de un mercado sobrecalentado (es decir, engañoso y tóxico), es esta.
Y con más de $ 18 billones en bonos soberanos que ofrecen rendimientos negativos, la burbuja en la que ha caído es aún más femme fatale de lo que advierte el gráfico anterior.
En resumen, tenga cuidado: este mercado es tóxico.
Mientras tanto, el oro físico, esa “reliquia bárbara” permanece paciente y sonriente en el rincón inteligente de la historia honesta y la inversión con visión de futuro.
_Fuente original: Goldswitzerland_


----------



## timi (9 Feb 2021)

Deutsche Bank: ''Cuando la inflación esté fuera de control y suban los tipos de interés, la fiesta habrá acabado''


----------



## GOL (9 Feb 2021)

20 de Marzo, empieza la primavera con un silverday




Estoy coordinando un #buysilverday el 20 de marzo; ¡el primer día de la primavera! Esto enviará una onda expansiva a través del sistema, difundir la conciencia, unir a nuestra comunidad. Los comerciantes de plata tomarán la entrega de futuros para prepararse. RT y upvote el siguiente. #silversqueeze


----------



## GOL (9 Feb 2021)

Fisico, por supuesto. 
De hecho en reddit ya estan poniendo imagenes de venta de SLV y compra de PSLV


----------



## The Grasshopper (9 Feb 2021)

A mi me han borrado tres posts. No vuelvo a participar.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Simplemente eso no es real, es un show pero nada mas...



Pues a mí me parece real. Que el 98% de la gente es imbécil y no tiene ni puta idea de nada es algo que cualquiera que pase de cierta edad y cierto CI ya debería saber.

Si no ¿por qué estáis en este foro?


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Trabajo en una empresa en la que en los tiempos buenos, hasta 2008, regalaban al trabajador que hacía 10 años en la empresa, un lingote de oro de 10 gramos. De los que siguen en la empresa, todos me dicen que lo vendieron cuando se lo dieron, menos uno, que se lo quedó un año y luego lo vendió.
> 
> Yo no tengo tan claro que la gente sepa el valor real de los metales preciosos.



Diez años de vida, diez gramos de oro. 

Yo se lo tiraría a la car.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (9 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Deutsche Bank: ''Cuando la inflación esté fuera de control y suban los tipos de interés, la fiesta habrá acabado''



Para 2022, da miedito. No sé si seguir comprando ahora, si esperar al espejismo de mejora para comprar, si entrar en bolsa otra vez por diversificar o mantenerme sólo con MPs... lo que está claro es que conservar fiat no es ninguna opción. La bolsa está claro que va a petar en algún momento, los billetes impresos terminarán subiendo muchísimo la inflación en algún momento y los MPs veremos si tienen alguna utilidad después del Great Reset... acojonado me hallo


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Para 2022, da miedito. No sé si seguir comprando ahora, si esperar al espejismo de mejora para comprar, si entrar en bolsa otra vez por diversificar o mantenerme sólo con MPs... lo que está claro es que conservar fiat no es ninguna opción. La bolsa está claro que va a petar en algún momento, los billetes impresos terminarán subiendo muchísimo la inflación en algún momento y los MPs veremos si tienen alguna utilidad después del Great Reset... acojonado me hallo



El tema de la bolsa es peliagudo. Yo ahora estoy bastante cargado, muy diversificado, y en mi opinión no hay razones para que baje a corto plazo.

A medio (2022?) puede haber una severa corrección, pero creo que tampoco podemos desechar un modelo "argentino/venezolano" donde la bolsa sube porque es mejor tener metido el dinero en bolsa que en el banco, ya que así se amortigua el efecto de la inflación.

Cuando la gente se vaya dando cuenta de que el fiat está tocado de muerte, y empiecen a moverse ingentes cantidades de dinero, veremos de todo, inflación incluida, y probablemente la bolsa siga subiendo...

En mi opinión no está mal estar bastante diversificado, con algo en bolsa a largo plazo en empresas aun baratas, que las hay, y otra parte en los calentones habituales para sacar unas perrillas, y luego, sin prisa, pero sin pausa, ir haciendo algo de beneficios e ir comprando alguna onza, que si hacemos los deberes, y con un pelín de suerte, nos puede salir "gratis".

En todo caso, la sirena de aviso de "cuerpo a tierra" será el aumento de los tipos de interés...


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Deutsche Bank: ''Cuando la inflación esté fuera de control y suban los tipos de interés, la fiesta habrá acabado''



Cojonudo el artículo. Es la primera vez que veo en un artículo mainstream algo que se viene diciendo en el foro desde hace tiempo: Que el problema gordo va a venir con la presunta "recuperación".


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El tema de la bolsa es peliagudo. Yo ahora estoy bastante cargado, muy diversificado, y en mi opinión no hay razones para que baje a corto plazo.
> 
> A medio (2022?) puede haber una severa corrección, pero creo que tampoco podemos desechar un modelo "argentino/venezolano" donde la bolsa sube porque es mejor tener metido el dinero en bolsa que en el banco, ya que así se amortigua el efecto de la inflación.
> 
> ...



ECLESIASTÉS
*17.* Me dediqué a conocer la sabiduría y la ciencia, la locura y la necedad, y comprendí que también eso es dar caza al viento.


*18.* Porque cuanta más sabiduría, más pesadumbre; y cuanta más ciencia, más dolor.


----------



## wetopia (9 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Lo peor de la inversion en metales es tener que guardarlos....en cierta manera te mantienen atado....se puede mover facilmente el oro o la plata entre paises? y en una epoca dificil?



Llevar unas cuantas monedas te puede llegar a salvar la vida...


----------



## GOL (9 Feb 2021)

el promotor tambien está en twiter


----------



## Muttley (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Feb 2021)

wetopia dijo:


> Llevar unas cuantas monedas te puede llegar a salvar la vida...



Jodo, 50 soberanos, no van mancos estos del servicio secreto

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tristezadeclon (9 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 568254



por si alguien no entiende totalmente lo que quiere decir ese extraordinario meme, habría que explicar que el paso número dos es un cerfificado de plata de 1 dollar, era un billete que podías llevar al banco y cambiar por su equivalente en plata, originalmente (constitutional dollar) el dolar era una moneda q contenía 26 gramos de plata, a imitación del real de a ocho español, que era la moneda de referencia en todo el mundo en aquella época

con esa pequeña explicación se entiende mejor el cambio desde el sound money a los papelitos actuales, el paso intermedio fueron esos "silver certificates", era una época en la q todavía tenían sentido los términos "reserva fraccionaria", "coeficiente de caja" etc...




una vez la gente se habituó al uso de papelitos, estaba claro q el siguiente paso iba a ser desanclarlos del metal (papelito verde del paso número 3), para poder darle a la impresora hasta el infinito y mas allá, los certificados de plata de 1935 y 1957 fueron una especie de homenaje a los verdaderos, los del siglo XIX

si os fijais vereis que pone: "certificado de plata, este billete certifica que hay en depósito en el tesoro de estados unidos un dolar pagable en plata a demanda del portador", hoy día ni dios sabe lo q era originalmente un billete, ni como cometieron la mayor estafa de la historia sustituyendo el sound money por papelitos q pueden imprimir infinitamente

llevo tiempo intentando conseguir un fajo de 100 certificados de plata de 1935 y 1957 (conocidos como blue notes, por llevar el sello en azul), pero hay mucho hijodeputa suelto q ofrece cantidades pornográficas por algo q en teoría no cuesta mas de 2 dolares cada uno


----------



## dmb001 (9 Feb 2021)

Te las compro si las vendes baratitas.


----------



## Muttley (9 Feb 2021)

Recupero este mensaje.
Desgraciadamente el post original de @antorob en su blog no está disponible, con lo cual mis comentarios son sobre algo que no se ve  
Estaría bien si lo recupera y lo puedo colgar en el primer post para consulta 

Yo escribía esto:

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

*Actualizamos...*

Los 4 jinetes del Apocalipsis tal y como expone con maestría @antorob son complementarios y se retroalimentan unos a otros, magnificando efectos. Una vez caiga una ficha de domino, las demás van detrás sin remedio.

1) La inflación del 4% es directamente proporcional a las tasas de interés nacionales.
A más tasa de interés, más inflación.
A más tasa interés mayor es la purga de deuda. Básicamente es meter en una picadora de carne toda actividad económica de la que solo los negocios o sujetos individuales más solventes y con cash “sano” podrían sobrevivir.
Ej. Solo cash sano y una holgadisima posición económica pueden exponerse a prestamos con tasas de interés del 12% y garantías draconianas.
Esto es paro y pobreza.

“*Bajo control”, tasa de interés estable, sin fluctuaciones notables en la inflación....”oficial”.
Ya veremos que pasa con los incrementos en los precios de materias primas (cobre, acero...) y por supuesto el petróleo. *

2)Precio del petróleo. Esto es valor energético, es decir en vez de $ o € la unidad de medida es el Julio (SI).
Este factor es directamente proporcional a 1) ya que a mayor precio del petróleo, es decir a mayor coste en Fiat de cada J, la inflación sube (el coste de “la vida” sube).
Aceptando el peak oil en 2018....la extracción se debe reducir paulatinamente. Con lo que el cambio udfiat/J está presionada al alza.

*Vamos arriba día tras día, ya estamos en casi 60$*

3) Dólar index.
Estamos viendo día tras día la enorme correlación que hay entre oro/plata (es decir como unidad de reserva de energía en 4) y a su vez relacionado con 2), a través del coste de extracción que se basa en precio del petróleo) y un dólar débil.
Dólar débil, sube oro y plata. Es automático. Siendo puristas el $ se deprecia como activo el oro y la plata como dinero puro de reserva pueden comprar más dólares. Y eso a su vez se relaciona con el QE y la impresión sin freno ues to que hay más $ en el mercado para comorar.
La conexión con 1) está clara. O bien través de la conexión expuesta en 2) o bien a la más intuitiva de: Quien va a prestar dinero sabiendo que si se presta hoy 100ud fiat para comprar un bien, y ese mismo bien mañana “vale“ 1000ud fiat, el préstamo se devuelve de forma inmediata. Cuanto tiene que ser la tasa de interés para compensar este desastre? Siempre superior a la inflación para que el prestamista gane y arriesgue.

*https://es.investing.com/currencies/us-dollar-index*
_*Minimos en Diciembre de 2020
Apenas se ha recuperado. Sigue apenas un punto por encima de mínimos. *_

4) Precio de la plata
Un recurso cada más escaso y que necesita una mayor energía para ser extraído.
Esto se amplifica si además el cambio J por ud fiat se dispara según 2).
Que se magnifica aún más con una ud fiat debilitada en 3) al tener la plata (y el oro) una doble característica:
ser reserva energética y de valor AL MISMO TIEMPO. Más Fiat y más J por cada onza.
Y que se transforma en una bomba termonuclear con el efecto de lo anterior en 1).

*En espera de que se dispare el precio de transacción real, y que se desacople del precio spot. 

Es decir. Tres de los cuatro jinetes del Apocalipsis vienen en camino...y otro tal vez disfrazado. *


----------



## FranMen (9 Feb 2021)

"Houston, We Have A Problem" - 85% Of Silver In London Already Held By ETFs | ZeroHedge
Silver to the moon and far away!


----------



## sdPrincBurb (9 Feb 2021)

Sentaros antes de ver esto:


----------



## timi (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## timi (9 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sentaros antes de ver esto:



esa factura tendría que llevar una advertencia de ,,, consultar antes de comprar con tu arquitecto


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (9 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sentaros antes de ver esto:



En los hilos la gente no para de estar frenética y comprar burradas de plata. Será cierto que la llevarán a 1000$?


----------



## Silver94 (9 Feb 2021)

Maravilloso


----------



## estupeharto (9 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sentaros antes de ver esto:



Ay va la hostia jodeeeer, no va a poder uno comprar unas chapas en el botxo o queé!?...


----------



## sdPrincBurb (9 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sentaros antes de ver esto:



Una más:


----------



## esseri (10 Feb 2021)

Más bien muy folcórico todo.

Ya no es el falso , malentendido dilema con BTC, sino el destello frente al fiat de las acciones, los metales no monetarios... el coste de oportunidá de holdear los MPs "monetarios" - de perfil enormemente bajo precisamente en un contexto soñado - mientras tantas cosas zumban, es demencial.

Todo el mundo centrado en este perfil de ahorro debe ser pero k muy consciente de k ello supone jugarte todo a una carta ( k además, cuenta, incluso en caso de resolverse en la dirección deseada, con un contexto de corrupción archicontrastado - confiscación, manipulación demencial de precio, etc - ). Y el riesgo por tanto, es descomunal, muy poco recomendable.

Hace falta una extensión pública y lo más descentralizada posible k habilite esta elección en el sentido del potencial k se le supone...a espaldas del establishment. Más allá de chanzas, memes y gestos "populares" hay k usar Oro y Plata como dinero y/o Reserva de Valor DE FACTO. Por cierto, es patético y una enorme muestra de inmovilismo y cutrez k a kienes intentan desautorizar la proyección de BTC & Cryptos les "chirríe" k los MPs asuman esa extensión tecnológica...en lugar de, si tan seguros están de sus tesis , se lo tomen como la prueba del nueve ferpekta para posicionar sobre la mesa el "dinero real" con respaldo más allá de una mera expresión digital - aspecto k , en la medida k ese valor incuestionable se alcanzase y un mercado soberano otorgase , se produciría sin ninguna duda ( imo, expresando un enorme potencial y valor añadido respecto a esas otras opciones k sí están sabiendo jugar sus cartas ) -. Crypto no es enemigo de los MPs, sino un espaldarazo y además, una gran ocasión de poner a andar a los metales más allá del humo y espejos de LBMAs , Comex , etc. descubriendo el precio del físico en el mercado - precio REAL sin "premiums" ni gaitas k no son más k la asunción tácita de un precio irreal - ...y k akellos digan lo k se les ponga en el nardo. ACCIÓN personal contra el chanchullo imperante , máh ná.

Para cualkier espectador objetivo el tremendo poder del efecto de red es absolutamente constatable. Curiosamente,y en una reacción de lo más pueril, como es "gracioso" cuando se produce a favor y no "agresivo" por tomarlo como un desprecio cuando lo exhiben otra opciones , se asume en memes, floclores y chorraditas y no por fundamentos categóricos como el de una capacidá de expansión/adopción brutal ...o por el atractivo del dinero descentralizado a espaldas de un regulador/autorizador estatal INNECESARIO y por tanto de sus garras corruptas ...cuando las pruebas y perspectivas positivas sobre ello, son clamorosas.

Más allá de dogmas más o menos acertados - por ser diplomáticos - ...la vaina es k la coyuntura está, lamentablemente, petada de sinsentidos. Mucha cutrez , mucho Tena lady y mucho boomer trasnocháo maniatando el sector y asumiendo tacitamente un manoseo bochornoso y terriblemente agresivo - algo absolutamente obvio en patéticos ejemplos como el del cegato reaccionario Peter Schiff, por ejemplo , cuyos twits obsesivos antiBTC baten literalmente récords de indiginidá y aneuronalidá - .

Asínn k...k corra el aire, por diox. ( E insisto en el aviso a navegantes : Totalmente legítimo y sin estar en cuestión, por supuestón...pero muy al loro con jugarse todo a cara o cruz en un contexto con trucos por todos los flancos donde follarse cualkier salida, por razonable k fuese, pinta al más absoluto alcance de la mano Kastuza. Eso trasciende la cuestión monetaria y metalera y entra , y muy temerariamente, en la de la lógica más elemental ).


----------



## timi (10 Feb 2021)

La FAO alerta del ''brusco'' aumento del precio de los alimentos y de una caída en las reservas de cereales a nivel global


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2021)

*APMEX Statement On Current Market Conditions:*
February 8, 2021 Update
APMEX has continued* to see above-average activity* since the surge in demand from last weekend. *Our demand from Tuesday through Sunday is still more than two times our average demand.* Silver demand continues to be strong while Gold is still selling above average. When Gold dipped below $1,800, many of our customers took advantage of the buying opportunity.
At this time, we are estimating a *three to five day delay in processing times.* This is a conservative estimate, as we do not want to over promise and under deliver. Our Ops team is working six days a week, and we have added significant resources. The team is working on orders with estimated ship dates three to four days ahead. Depending on this week's volumes, we feel we could be off delay as early as next week. This level of service is unique in our industry and something we take great pride in.
From an inventory standpoint, we are seeing mixed results in our efforts to procure inventory. *The excellent news for our customers is that we only sell products when we have confirmation that the product is live.* Additionally, as stated above regarding not over committing, our pre-sale dates tend to have five to seven days of cushion to protect against any unforeseen circumstances. Below are some product-specific updates:

*U.S. Mint Eagles: There are significant concerns around product availability*. We have been given our allocations from the Mint through July, which is when the new design is currently planned to launch. *We have been able to source some inventory at tremendously high premiums. Even then, unless the Mint changes their approach, we expect Eagle demand will dramatically exceed supply, and little will be available in the markets by the April or May time frame.*
*Production Silver: Our suppliers are at maximum capacity. Premiums are up more than two times from just two weeks ago,* although we are having success getting back in stock. It is also helpful that we have our own Mint that produces various poured Silver bars. Based on the number of pre-sales, we are approximately two weeks from having live inventory.
*Gold Bars: These have become very difficult to find*. We have bought out any bars available from wholesalers and have tapped various Mints from around the world. The good news is that we have a significant amount of ounces in transit. *Our primary concern at this stage is our partners are unable to commit further into the future.*
Thank you again for your patience during these unprecedented times. Rest assured, we are doing all we can to get the product out and source additional metal. We encourage customers to login into their accounts to see where we stand on your orders. For any orders that are past the estimated ship date, which are minimum, you will have already been contacted by our customer service team.
Regards,
Ken Lewis
CEO, APMEX

Resumen: Las cosas se pueden poner muy malitas para conseguir oro y plata físicos en Abril-Mayo.


----------



## esseri (10 Feb 2021)

Otro con el Uranio a weltas. ( por cierto, los charts de su socio en twiter son los mejores k conozco para Metal, mineros y Crypto. Los clava ).

@Muttley ké opciones de compra hay en éso ? ( Ni idea )




*STEVE PENNY: THE BOTTOM ESTÁ EN BUSCA DE METALES*

Tom le da la bienvenida a Steve Penny. Steve es un comerciante de tiempo completo que se especializa en plata, oro y uranio.

Steve siente que el dólar estadounidense permanece en la definición clásica de tendencia bajista y el patrón actual es similar a una ruptura fallida anterior. Tanto los fundamentos como los técnicos parecen bajistas a medio y largo plazo.

La plata se mantiene en tendencia alcista y hemos estado rebotando al alza en el promedio móvil de 50 días. Una vez que superemos la resistencia, iremos a las carreras en plata.

A Steve le gusta negociar un pequeño porcentaje de su cartera y cómo planifica sus operaciones semanalmente. Este enfoque le permite reducir la emoción y lo ayuda a ser un mejor comerciante.

La relación oro-plata que alcanzó 120 fue un evento sin precedentes, y él cree que podríamos ver 20 a 1 o más cerca del final de este mercado alcista. Los mineros de plata todavía están infravalorados en comparación con todo lo demás y, a largo plazo, espera que obtengan un rendimiento enorme.

Discute los patrones a largo plazo del oro, e incluso si tenemos un retroceso, todavía estamos sólidamente en una tendencia alcista.

Es muy optimista sobre el platino porque sus valoraciones alcanzaron recientemente niveles históricos en relación con el oro. Es muy probable que tengamos un rendimiento superior al alza y quizás incluso más correcto.

Por último, Steve analiza por qué el uranio es una industria en crecimiento y por qué el precio debe subir para incentivar la nueva producción. Es un mercado tan pequeño que las grandes firmas de inversión que ingresan tendrán un efecto enorme en las acciones de uranio.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Feb 2021)

Ojo con los limpiabotas.

El bitcoin al asalto de los 50.000 dólares: los grandes inversores desafían las alertas de los supervisores


----------



## esseri (10 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ojo con los limpiabotas.
> 
> El bitcoin al asalto de los 50.000 dólares: los grandes inversores desafían las alertas de los supervisores



Kiénes son los limpiabotas ?



p.d. por cierto... todo un pozo de sabiduría monetaria "El Mundo" . De leerlo a presentarse al Nobel, un paso.  Aunke entiendo k a tí te ilumine, de cualkier modo.



p.d. 2

Ah, esteee...olvida lo de las aclaraciones, k ya veo el nivel... 



L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Puede alguno explicarme qué pinta Basilea III y el oro?





L'omertá dijo:


> PILLAD PLATA!!!! (si podéis)





L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Se puede generar una bola de nieve? ¿Y si esto fuera el detonante? Hay mucho viejo alemán con efectivo que no tiene fondo en el que meter. ¿Puede pasar eso? ¿O que más gente se sume al empujón? Yo no tenía NADA de plata y esta semana he comprado varios lingotes.





L'omertá dijo:


> Sí, la han parado


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Otro con el Uranio a weltas. ( por cierto, los charts de su socio en twiter son los mejores k conozco para Metal, mineros y Crypto. Los clava ).
> 
> @Muttley ké opciones de compra hay en éso ? ( Ni idea )



Mineras principalmente Y ETFs.
No hay mercado físico para particulares.

ETFs: 
URA
URNM


Los belgas no suministran uranio, no vaya a ser que algún iluminado de algún arrabal de Bruselas se le ocurra fabricarse su propia bomba.
Lo que les faltaba después del iridio en bote jojojojo (que por cierto.....se ha vendido ).

Echa un vistazo a:

Cameco (CCJ) que es una de las más representativas.
Y luego ya el maravilloso mundo de las penny stock.
Aquí tienes el listado:


----------



## estupeharto (10 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Una más:



Si son de 1000 Oz, serían más de 3,7 toneladas. Entran justitas en el maletero.
Está claro que es una broma del que la ha puesto. Interesante foto


----------



## Dadaria (10 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si son de 1000 Oz, serían más de 3,7 toneladas. Entran justitas en el maletero.
> Está claro que es una broma del que la ha puesto. Interesante foto



Son de 100 oz, lo que hace un total de 12.000 onzas, unos 373 kilos.


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2021)

Si se compran monedas en Alemania se entera hacienda?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (10 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Si se compran monedas en Alemania se entera hacienda?



Me sumo, interesa, y añado ¿Qué repercusiones tendría para un particular que los saqueadores estatales tuviesen esa info?


----------



## davitin (10 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Me sumo, interesa, y añado ¿Qué repercusiones tendría para un particular que los saqueadores estatales tuviesen esa info?



Pues las repercusiones para los "particulares" de que hacienda tuviese dicha información están bastante claras:

Ochenta años del New Deal y la confiscación del oro


----------



## Dadaria (10 Feb 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Lo sabes seguro?
> 
> En *esta página, *por ejemplo, dice que uno de 100 Oz mide 16,3 cm x 6,5 cm x 3,3 cm
> 
> ...






Son Asahi silver bars, cada uno de 100 oz, a 3250$ cada uno en JM Bullion

100 oz Asahi Silver Bar (New)


----------



## L'omertá (10 Feb 2021)

Hacienda puede irse a la mierda. Si el dinero es legal y el pago se hace por transferencia sólo se paga al momento de venderlo (por la plusvalía)
*Es más; estas cosas son las que MÁS le joden al Estado y a Hacienda pues estás sacando dinero de la circulación al que no le pueden meter mano impositiva hasta que el dueño quiera.*


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (10 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hacienda puede irse a la mierda. Si el dinero es legal y el pago se hace por transferencia sólo se paga al momento de venderlo (por la plusvalía)
> *Es más; estas cosas son las que MÁS le joden al Estado y a Hacienda pues estás sacando dinero de la circulación al que no le pueden meter mano impositiva hasta que el dueño quiera.*




O tengas tanto que tengas que declarar patrimonio.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Feb 2021)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> O tengas tanto que tengas que declarar patrimonio.



No tengo constancia de ese supuesto pues ese patrimonio no está generando ninguna plusvalía o rendimiento (hasta el momento de su venta).


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Hacienda puede irse a la mierda. Si el dinero es legal y el pago se hace por transferencia sólo se paga al momento de venderlo (por la plusvalía)
> *Es más; estas cosas son las que MÁS le joden al Estado y a Hacienda pues estás sacando dinero de la circulación al que no le pueden meter mano impositiva hasta que el dueño quiera.*




*ESA* es la clave. (al menos para mi)
Es propiedad y a la vez posesión pura. (ojo que NO es lo mismo, y si no que se lo digan a los propietarios de inmuebles ocupados).
A lo que me refiero con "pura" es que es el único activo totalmente legal que yo conozco que no se paga "tributo" por compra, propiedad o posesión (IVA, IBI, Impuesto de circulación, comisión de mantenimiento o custodia...) y que permanece totalmente estanco a la mirada de la agencia tributaria hasta que nosotros como buenos ciudadanos decidimos informar con nuestra factura correspondiente a la hora de la venta y declarar las plusvalías . Y por supuesto también en caso de herencia y de haber impuesto de sucesiones mediante  

Y posteriormente a ese momento, ese tiempo de estanqueidad puede ser tan amplio como se quiera, pues los metales preciosos no necesitan "mantenimiento", "obras", "limpieza", "inspecciones de las autoridades competentes" (ITV, ITEs...) ni se degradan con el tiempo manteniendo sus propiedades inalterables.
En el caso de la plata y el platino se paga IVA teórico, pero siempre hay tiendas europeas que no lo repercuten debido a su propia legislación local en sus procesos de compraventas internos. Todo legal.

Y si encima resulta que comprado en efectivo no es contraparte (ni de un gobierno, ni de una entidad financiera o bancaria, ni de un broker) lo hace el activo perfecto para preservar ( cuanto menos) la riqueza.
2500 años no pueden estar equivoicados.


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Una más:



12.000 onzas


----------



## L'omertá (10 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> *ESA* es la clave. (al menos para mi)
> Es propiedad y a la vez posesión pura. (ojo que NO es lo mismo, y si no que se lo digan a los propietarios de inmuebles ocupados).
> A lo que me refiero con "pura" es que es el único activo totalmente legal que yo conozco que no se paga "tributo" por compra, propiedad o posesión (IVA, IBI, Impuesto de circulación, comisión de mantenimiento o custodia...) y que permanece totalmente estanco a la mirada de la agencia tributaria hasta que nosotros como buenos ciudadanos decidimos informar con nuestra factura correspondiente a la hora de la venta y declarar las plusvalías . Y por supuesto también en caso de herencia y de haber impuesto de sucesiones mediante
> 
> ...



Y -por añadir algo pues la explicación del amigo Muttley es perfecta, competa y exacta- la inversión en metales no acarrea el pago de comisiones de mantenimiento o de cualquier otro tipo.


----------



## esseri (10 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> *The rapidly failing EU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autokuote al bizarro análisis de A. Mcleod sobre la UE derrumbándose de hace unos días con otro vistazo desde el Telegraph a cuenta de La Sicaria.




*Argentina es el último desastre de Christine Lagarde - next up Europe*
Por MATTHEW LYNN





¿Cuántas economías tiene que arruinar Christine Lagarde antes de que finalmente caiga el centavo? La mujer que legó a Francia un ruinoso déficit presupuestario y que presidió las políticas que infligieron la peor recesión jamás registrada en Grecia, ahora parece preparada para acumular las peores pérdidas en la historia del Fondo Monetario Internacional. El rescate de Argentina estaba destinado a ser el mayor logro de su carrera, pero en cambio el país se ha sumido en el caos y es casi seguro que tendrá que incumplir con los miles de millones que el fondo le ha prestado.
En verdad, “Catastrophe Christine”, como probablemente debería ser conocida, se desliza elegantemente de un desastre financiero a otro. Eso no es una coincidencia. Abogada, sin ningún conocimiento de economía, está atrapada dentro de una sabiduría convencional que continuamente se duplica sobre las políticas fallidas. En sí mismo, eso podría no importar mucho: las pérdidas en Argentina serán dolorosas, pero el Fondo sobrevivirá. Pero Lagarde ahora está listo para hacerse cargo del Banco Central Europeo (BCE). En un momento en el que Alemania se encamina hacia una recesión e Italia amenaza con una crisis financiera, la ineptitud de Lagarde puede acabar con la moneda única.
Si está dirigiendo el FMI, el archivo sobre Argentina debería incluir el equivalente financiero de las advertencias que pusieron en los paquetes de cigarrillos. Puede dañar su salud, o al menos su billetera, a lo grande. El país ha pasado por más rescates y paquetes de rescate de los que la mayoría de nosotros podemos contar (son nueve hasta ahora, en caso de que quiera una cifra precisa) .


T sombrero, sin embargo, no se detuvo Lagarde presidir otra más. En el transcurso de 2018, armó un paquete de préstamo de $ 57 mil millones (£ 47 mil millones) para el país, el mayor rescate en la historia del Fondo. Incluía, como era de esperar, algunos toques típicos de Lagarde, como objetivos de diversidad e inclusión de género. Pero, sobre todo, vino con muchas demandas de austeridad y recortes presupuestarios.
¿Cómo está funcionando? No muy bien como suele ocurrir. Este mes, el peso argentino se ha derrumbado, la inflación se ha disparado por encima del 50%, las tasas de interés están por encima del 60%, los inversores extranjeros se han rescatado, la economía se ha detenido y el país ahora parece estar listo para el mayor incumplimiento en la historia de la Fondo.
Es difícil ver cómo Lagarde puede salir ileso de eso. Sus huellas dactilares están en todo el paquete que se acordó hace solo un año, a pesar del gran nerviosismo por los préstamos y las condiciones que se les imponen en el momento en que se entregó el dinero. “La implementación firme del plan estabilizará la economía, ayudará a reducir la inflación, mejorará la confianza y sentará las bases para un crecimiento inclusivo sostenible”, dijo con confianza en julio del año pasado cuando se puso en marcha el rescate. Sería difícil estar más equivocado.
No es el primer desastre que ha presidido Lagarde. Como ministra de Finanzas de Francia, acumuló enormes deudas y desperdició la oportunidad de reforma, sentando las bases para la derrota de su mentor, Nicolas Sarkozy, en las elecciones presidenciales de 2012. En el FMI, se confabuló con el BCE por un paquete vergonzosamente punitivo para Grecia que priorizaba mantener el euro intacto sobre la supervivencia de la economía griega.
¿El resultado neto? Una caída de casi el 30% en la producción, peor incluso que la Gran Depresión, que tomará al menos un par de generaciones más para recuperarse. Dondequiera que vaya Lagarde, deja un rastro de economías arruinadas a su paso.
Eso no es una coincidencia. Lagarde es un fantástico networker que encanta al circuito de Davos con tópicos sobre el cambio climático y la inclusión. Ella cambia de mentora a mentora con total facilidad. Es brillante persuadiendo gentilmente a la gente para que acepte una solución acordada para un problema. Sin embargo, el problema es este. No sabe nada de economía y no muestra interés en averiguar nada. El consenso al que encanta a todos es invariablemente el equivocado. Cualquiera podría haber visto que Grecia se encaminaba al desastre. Asimismo, pocas personas podrían haber creído seriamente que Argentina podría sobrevivir a un paquete de austeridad impuesto por el FMI. Pero Lagarde se apega cobardemente a la sabiduría convencional incluso cuando claramente se dirige al desastre.
Yo t Queda por ver lo que ocurre en Argentina. El FMI probablemente encontrará alguna forma de reestructurar sus préstamos, e incluso diez o veinte mil millones de dólares de pérdidas no serán críticos una vez que se compartan entre sus 189 miembros (aunque será fascinante ver cómo Estados Unidos bajo el presidente Donald Trump, en el gancho por el 17pc del dinero, reacciona al último desastre del Fondo). El problema es que es probable que Lagarde resulte aún peor en el Banco Central Europeo cuando asuma el cargo a principios de noviembre.
Su predecesor italiano Mario Draghi pudo haber tenido sus defectos, pero no hay duda de que ha sido un brillante banquero central que mantuvo vivo el euro durante los últimos ocho años de su mandato. Manipuló las reglas, sometió a los mercados de bonos y burló a los gobiernos nacionales para mantener a flote una moneda fundamentalmente disfuncional. Era innovador y decidido, y a menudo tomaba a la gente por sorpresa, y funcionó.
En contraste, como la debacle de Argentina ha demostrado una vez más, Lagarde es una catástrofe de una sola mujer que pasa de un desastre a otro. Ella solo se preocupa por los compromisos, no muestra signos de creatividad económica o financiera, y es completamente ciega a los desastres incluso cuando la miran directamente a la cara.
La eurozona enfrenta toda una serie de nuevos desafíos: con Alemania entrando en recesión, necesitará encontrar nuevas formas de reflotar su economía y rescatar a sus bancos, si quiere tapar las grietas de su construcción. ¿Las posibilidades de que Lagarde pueda lidiar con eso? Cero. Aún así, al menos nadie que haya seguido su carrera no puede decir que no fue advertido.


----------



## tristezadeclon (10 Feb 2021)

pues está quedando una tarde bien maja

algo se está moviendo en el mundillo, la cotización puede decir misa, q si esto continua así solo es cuestión de tiempo q el chiringuito se les vaya a tomar por culo

además thesilverinstitute ha colgado hoy una previsión de aumento de la demanda de plata para el 2021 de un 11%

Global Silver Demand Forecasted to Rise 11 Percent in 2021, Reaching 1.025 Billion Ounces


----------



## esseri (10 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> pues está quedando una tarde bien maja
> 
> algo se está moviendo en el mundillo, la cotización puede decir misa, q si esto continua así solo es cuestión de tiempo q el chiringuito se les vaya a tomar por culo
> 
> ...



Joder...como para k no se mueva...pero desgraciadamente, en la parte de los k empujan. Si yo estuviese entre los presuntos recién llegados, estaría bastante descolocadillo, la verdá.

A mí me parece todo sobreactuadísimo, cogido con alfileres. Por no decir directamente una pachanga, sorry.

K anuncie SPROTT una crypto platera, con sus tarjetas de entrada/salida , bonos de ahorro aunke fuesen modestos, préstamos garantizados por físico, etc etc . Una vez implementada, todos esos servicios auxiliares , y muchos más, son pura inercia y saldrían como churros. Y a empujar y ahorrar sin barullos, con método, a medio y largo plazo. A usar un dinero k funcione. Una custodia transparente, razonablemente confiable... y el k kiera tradear, también con físico y arrimando el hombro...k akí el chanchullo papel lo abraza todo diox...

K sube un par de pavos una semana ? pues... "churri, cenamos fuera"...y el resto, keda en cuenta. Éso sí sería una opción creíble , seria, abrazable sin shows y con la k ir saltándose el fiat... a la k cualkiera le metería mil pavos y encantáo del servicio recibido e incluso encantáo de presentarla a terceros sin parecer el friki conspiranoico de la cuadri...k además, en absoluto es necesario. Una propuesta monetaria SERIA. Ahí sí k puedes funcionar sin un ojo constante al precio ( mientras no haya descalabros - k en los términos de demanda constatados, entiendo k no tendrían porké darse, bien al contrario - ).

Creo k la plata , un metal precioso , merece un papel de regalo bastante más presentable k el visto estas últimas semanas. Por ética y por estética.


----------



## Caracol (10 Feb 2021)

Ya da igual cuanto tiren del precio de la plata papel para abajo, esto se hunde poco a poco. La plata va romper los 30$, luego 35$, después los 50$ y a partir de ahí, nadie sabe.

Todos a los que les guste estar informados pasaros por Reddit *r/Wallstreetsilver*


----------



## Piel de Luna (10 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> pues está quedando una tarde bien maja
> 
> algo se está moviendo en el mundillo, la cotización puede decir misa, q si esto continua así solo es cuestión de tiempo q el chiringuito se les vaya a tomar por culo
> 
> ...



Jojojo que gracia!... Un 11% dice... 2 casas importantes comentan que llevan en lo que va de año (39 dias) vendido lo mismo que los 6 primeros meses de 2020 (que para nada fueron malos)


----------



## esseri (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## timi (10 Feb 2021)

Platinum Begins Big Breakout Rally


Si no estaba prestando atención, el platino comenzó a subir mucho más en los últimos 3 días, iniciando un nuevo repunte de ruptura y empujando muy por encima del nivel de $ 1250. Lo que quizás no haya notado con este movimiento de ruptura es que las materias primas están calientes y la inflación está comenzando a calentarse. ¿Qué significa eso para los inversores / comerciantes?

*EL GRÁFICO DIARIO DE PLATINO MUESTRA UNA CLARA TENDENCIA DE RUPTURA*
Primero, el platino se utiliza en diversas formas para la industria y la fabricación, así como para funciones de joyería y numismática (acuñación / recolección). Es más probable que este movimiento en el platino esté relacionado con las crecientes presiones inflacionarias que hemos visto en el sector de las materias primas junto con la creciente demanda de la economía mundial en auge (acercándose a una recuperación posterior al COVID-19). El aspecto más importante de este movimiento es la presión alcista de los precios que se traducirá en oro, plata y paladio.

Durante mucho tiempo hemos sugerido que el platino probablemente lideraría un repunte en los metales preciosos y que un movimiento de ruptura en el platino podría provocar una tendencia alcista más amplia en otros metales preciosos. Ahora, la combinación de este tipo de repunte en el platino combinado con el repunte de las materias primas y las presiones inflacionarias sugiere que los mercados mundiales podrían experimentar un viaje salvaje durante los próximos 12 a 24 meses.

Este gráfico diario de platino destaca el reciente repunte de ruptura al alza que ha provocado un repunte de $ 1050 a $ 1250 +. Si este repunte continúa apuntando a la extensión del precio de Fibonacci del 100%, cerca de $ 1300, entonces quedará muy claro que el platino se está alejando de otros metales preciosos. Si esto coincide con un repunte generalizado continuo de los precios de las materias primas, entonces podemos comenzar a ver un ciclo inflacionario que realmente cambiará las cosas, muy rápidamente.






Este tipo de “triple golpe” es muy similar al repunte inflacionario de los precios de las materias primas que tuvo lugar a fines de la década de 1970 y principios de la de 1980. Para aquellos de ustedes que no recuerdan esta tendencia, las materias primas comenzaron a repuntar a principios de la década de 1970, lo que llevó al oro a subir un precio bajo cerca de $ 100 (en 1976) a un nivel más alto cerca de $ 195 (en 1978), pero eso fue solo el comienzo. Después de que ese repunte se detuvo un poco, en 1979 se produjo un repunte mayor de los precios de las materias primas que provocó un repunte mucho mayor del precio del oro y comenzó un ciclo inflacionario de precios que llevó a la Fed de EE. UU. A tomar medidas agresivas para reducir la inflación. El oro se recuperó de $ 169 a fines de 1978 a más de $ 870 a principios de 1980, un aumento del 420%.

*EL PLATINO PUEDE LIDERAR UN REPUNTE DE LOS PRECIOS DE LAS MATERIAS PRIMAS*
Creemos que el repunte del platino es una fuerte señal de que se está iniciando un repunte del precio de las materias primas y de que puede estar comenzando un ciclo inflacionario de precios. Si nuestra investigación es correcta, la evidencia de esta fase del ciclo continuará durante los próximos 6 meses o más, donde las materias primas continuarán repuntando en general y donde la inflación del mercado se volverá muy tangible en los EE. UU. Y en todo el mundo. Esto provocará que la Fed de EE. UU. Y los bancos centrales mundiales comiencen a tomar medidas inmediatas para contener cualquier posible preocupación por una inflación desbordante, obviamente endureciendo la política monetaria y aumentando las tasas de interés.


----------



## timi (10 Feb 2021)

Silver Shortages Suggest We Are Only Months Away From $50 Silver

*La escasez de plata sugiere que estamos a solo unos meses de la plata de $ 50*
10 de febrero de 2021 2:20 p.m. ET AG, CEF, EXK ... 39 Comentarios31 me gusta
*Resumen*

Las primas por monedas de plata físicas están en niveles récord y la escasez es generalizada a nivel internacional. Esto solo es posible si los futuros de la plata no tienen un precio para una repentina avalancha de demanda monetaria.
La demanda monetaria tiende a alimentarse de sí misma, ya que cuanto más alto es el precio de un activo monetario como la plata, mayor es la demanda, con el riesgo de una corrida del dólar.
La demanda monetaria de plata se despertó repentinamente a principios de febrero, lo que provocó una escasez y un retroceso raro en la plata que vimos por última vez en marzo de 2020, septiembre de 2015 y febrero de 2011.
Después de cada uno de esos períodos de backwardation, el precio del papel de la plata se disparó en cuestión de meses a medida que los arbitrajistas se movieron para cerrar la brecha física / papel.
Este retroceso es muy similar a febrero de 2011, con la plata lejos de los mínimos, y si la historia rima, sugiere que estamos a solo unos meses de la plata de 50 dólares.
Hago mucho más que artículos en The End Game Investor: los miembros obtienen acceso a carteras de modelos, actualizaciones periódicas, una sala de chat y más. Empiece hoy "
Los errores del oro y la plata están comprensiblemente frustrados por la falta de movimiento en el precio de la plata mientras que Bitcoin va más allá de la luna. La demanda de plata física se ha disparado y la escasez física en los comerciantes de monedas es aguda a nivel internacional. Las nuevas American Silver Eagles de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. Están agotadas, incluso en los distribuidores más grandes de EE. UU. Como Apmex, y solo se venden en preventa con primas cercanas al 50%. ATS Bullion, un minorista de metales preciosos con sede en Londres, se ha quedado sin monedas de plata .
Es natural e incluso generalizado culpar a la manipulación del mercado de la plata por esta escasez física y llorar. Estoy de acuerdo, pero no de la forma en que piensan la mayoría de los bichos plateados. Mi comprensión de la manipulación del mercado de la plata no es realmente una expresión de desesperación de "levantar las manos" o incluso una acusación de irregularidades _per se_ . Tal vez haya irregularidades, pero no estoy haciendo ningún juicio al respecto de ninguna manera aquí. En cambio, mi punto de vista es una visión matizada de la forma en que la demanda de metales preciosos se expresa generalmente en el mercado. Explicaré exactamente lo que quiero decir con esto en un minuto, pero primero, sobre la manipulación en sí.

Yo defino manipulación como impedir que el precio de compensación del mercado sea alcanzado por alguna fuerza ajena al mercado. El ejemplo clásico son las leyes de salario mínimo que obligan a excedentes en el mercado laboral (desempleo) o controles de precios de la gasolina después de huracanes, por ejemplo, que obligan a grandes desabastecimientos en las áreas afectadas. En ese sentido estricto, no existe una manipulación de _buena fe en el_ mercado de la plata porque no hay una ley que prohíba cobrar lo que quieras por una moneda de plata.
Las preguntas que intentaré responder en este artículo son tres:

¿Por qué de repente hay una prima tan grande por la plata física ahora?
¿Por qué habría alguien interesado en suprimir el precio del oro y la plata en papel?
¿Cuándo volverá a cerrarse la brecha entre el mercado físico y el del papel y qué tan alto será el precio del papel?
*¿Por qué una prima tan enorme para la plata física ahora?*
Lo que está sucediendo en el mercado de la plata prefiero llamarlo "retoques" en lugar de una manipulación absoluta. Los retoques solo son posibles en estos mercados durante períodos prolongados porque la demanda de plata física (y también de oro) se bifurca en dos formas discretas que no tienen nada que ver entre sí. Uno es industrial y el otro es monetario. El retoque parece tener lugar principalmente en el mercado de futuros y no en el mercado físico, de ahí las enormes primas para las monedas físicas desde principios de febrero.
El mercado de futuros existe para fijar precios para los productores de plata, o para cualquier productor de materias primas. Los productores usan futuros para fijar un precio por algo que aún no han producido vendiendo contratos a plazo y entregándolos. Sin futuros, los productores no podrían estar seguros de que pueden producir un producto de manera rentable, ya que nunca sabrían qué precio pueden obtener por su producto en un mes determinado.
Además de los mercados de futuros, existen, por supuesto, los mercados físicos. Siempre se cobra una prima por un producto físico sobre el precio de futuros de ese producto porque el producto minorista final está más abajo en la estructura de producción. Sin embargo, para materias primas como el trigo y la soja, casi nunca existe una escasez repentina como la que estamos viendo en el mercado monetario de la plata en este momento.
Imagine por un momento que la demanda de trigo se disparó repentinamente. Obviamente, el precio de los futuros del trigo se dispararía en simpatía. De lo contrario, habría una grave escasez de alimentos. Casi nunca hay una desconexión prolongada entre el papel y los mercados físicos en productos básicos de consumo como el trigo y la soja porque solo hay un tipo de demanda de productos consumibles como estos, y es, por supuesto, comerlos, o productos energéticos como el petróleo para quemarlos. ellos en busca de energía.
En la plata, y también en el oro, este no es realmente el caso porque la demanda existe en dos clases muy separadas, industrial y monetaria. La demanda industrial es bastante continua y fluida. A veces sube, a veces cae, pero nunca de repente en saltos o choques desganados. La demanda industrial de plata y oro incluye joyería, así como aplicaciones industriales estándar, sean las que sean.

Aquí es donde entra en juego el potencial de desconexión física / papel. Si bien la demanda industrial es bastante continua, la demanda monetaria de plata puede saltar muy repentinamente o caer muy repentinamente. El precio de compensación en los mercados de futuros de plata se basa principalmente en la compensación de la demanda industrial, con la suposición incorporada de una demanda monetaria bastante continua por parte de un número pequeño pero estable de recolectores de monedas de plata. Pero cuando la confianza en el dólar como reserva monetaria cae repentinamente, lo que puede suceder y sucedió alrededor de 1980, la demanda monetaria de los metales tiende a aumentar repentina y ampliamente, abrumando la oferta. Esto es lo que provoca una repentina escasez física de plata en forma monetaria. Eso es lo que está sucediendo ahora.
*¿Por qué suprimir el precio de la plata del papel?*
La respuesta a una escasez física es, por supuesto, permitir que el precio del papel suba para aliviar la escasez. La gente compra menos de la materia prima de esa forma y la oferta satisface la demanda a un nuevo precio de compensación. Entonces, ¿por qué no dejar que el precio del papel de la plata suba para satisfacer la demanda física? ¿Qué interés hay en mantener bajo el precio del papel de la plata?
La respuesta es que la demanda monetaria es muy diferente de la demanda industrial por su propia naturaleza. La demanda monetaria, si no se suprime, puede convertirse fácilmente en un ciclo de retroalimentación positiva, porque cuanto más valor tiene un metal monetario como la plata en términos de dólares, más demanda hay para tenerlo como reserva monetaria en lugar del dólar mismo. No existe un mecanismo de equilibrio natural, como ocurre con los bienes de consumo que no se utilizan como dinero.
En ese sentido, una corrida plateada es similar a una corrida bancaria. Las corridas bancarias tienden a alimentarse de sí mismas. La demanda monetaria de plata es esencialmente una corrida del dólar, que en sí mismo es principalmente una reserva monetaria. La forma de detener una corrida contra el dólar es aumentar las tasas de interés del dólar. Pero, ¿qué pasa si hacerlo es imposible porque el nivel de deuda en la economía es tan enorme que el aumento de las tasas de interés colapsaría la economía y el mercado de valores?
El aumento de las tasas de interés fue posible durante la última corrida de la plata en 1980, cuando alcanzó los 50 dólares por última vez, porque los niveles de deuda eran mucho más bajos en ese entonces que ahora, y las acciones tampoco estaban cerca de los máximos. Esto es exactamente lo que hizo el entonces presidente de la Fed, Paul Volcker, al elevar las tasas de interés durante un día del dólar a cerca del 20% para aumentar la demanda del dólar como reserva monetaria, lo que finalmente aplastó la demanda monetaria de plata y redujo el precio. en términos de dólares.
Pero si no puede aumentar las tasas de interés, la única forma de detener una corrida del dólar y una fuga hacia los metales preciosos como reserva monetaria es presionar hacia abajo el precio del papel de la plata colocando en corto los futuros de la plata. Los bancos tienen un gran interés en hacer esto porque si el dólar cae demasiado rápido, el valor de los bonos en su balance se desploma, provocando una crisis bancaria sistémica. Si la plata deja de subir en términos de dólares en los mercados de papel, su demanda como reserva monetaria tiende a disminuir eventualmente, estabilizando al dólar de esa manera.

Sin embargo, empujar el precio de la plata a la baja mediante la venta al descubierto de futuros tiene otra consecuencia, y es que prolonga la escasez física, lo que obliga al retroceso en el mercado de la plata. Este punto ya lo hemos alcanzado. Aquí están las últimas tablas de futuros para la plata hasta el 9 de febrero.





Como puede ver, el precio de la plata para la entrega de abril se invierte a mayo de 2022 (excepto diciembre). Un backwardation como este en el mercado de la plata es extremadamente raro. La última vez que sucedió fue en marzo de 2020 , cuando la plata colapsó a un mínimo de $ 11. El tiempo anterior a eso fue septiembre de 2015 , y antes de eso, febrero de 2011 . Aquí hay un gráfico que muestra lo que hizo el precio de la plata en papel después de cada uno de estos períodos de retroceso de la plata.

*¿Cuándo se cerrará la brecha y qué tan alto llegaremos?*
Una mirada al gráfico anterior muestra que el precio de los futuros de la plata no tardó mucho en subir significativamente después de los últimos tres períodos de backwardation de la plata. Era solo cuestión de meses cada vez. El 11 de febrero, el precio subió de 27,50 dólares a un máximo de 49,82 dólares en solo tres meses. Durante el backwardation de septiembre de 2015, la plata se cotizaba a 14,25 dólares, alcanzando un máximo de alrededor de 21 dólares en julio de 2016, 10 meses después. En marzo de 2020, la plata estaba cerca de $ 11, casi triplicándose a $ 30 en agosto 5 meses después.

Este backwardation actual, desde una perspectiva técnica, se parece más al backwardation de febrero de 2011 que los otros dos porque la plata no estaba ni cerca de un mínimo en febrero de 2011, y tampoco lo es ahora. Si la plata está en retroceso ahora después de solo una breve corrección de $ 30, esto está muy cerca de lo que sucedió hace 10 años cuando la plata cayó en retroceso después de una muy breve corrección de $ 31 a $ 26. Después de eso, la plata montó un tirachinas a poco menos de $ 50.
Esta vez, el momento no será una repetición exacta. La historia nunca se repite exactamente, pero rima. Dicho esto, creo que estamos a meses de que la plata alcance nuevos máximos históricos por encima de los 50 dólares.


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Lo peor de la inversion en metales es tener que guardarlos....en cierta manera te mantienen atado....se puede mover facilmente el oro o la plata entre paises? y en una epoca dificil?



Metidas en el culo y a viajar en tren


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Feb 2021)

Lo mejor de dos mundos


----------



## timi (11 Feb 2021)

*JPMorgan: Los inversores han estado haciendo preguntas sobre el potencial de hiperinflación*
POR TYLER DURDEN
MIÉRCOLES, 10 DE FEBRERO DE 2021-21: 05
Los siguientes extractos del informe de JPMorgan Market Intelligence de hoy (Afternoon Briefing) de Andrew Tyler de JPM:
RENTA VARIABLE Y MACRO NARRATIVA: La impresión del IPC de hoy puede aliviar parte de la creciente ansiedad con respecto a la inflación. Si bien el comercio de reflación se está acercando al consenso durante mucho tiempo, los *inversionistas de todas las clases de activos han estado haciendo preguntas sobre la probabilidad / riesgo de inflación que ocurra este año, así como el potencial de hiperinflación. *La hiperinflación parece poco probable mientras se recupere el mercado laboral estadounidense.
Dicho esto, es posible ver algunos picos transitorios de inflación debido a los cuellos de botella inducidos por COVID. Las expectativas de inflación del mercado continúan con una tendencia alcista, evidenciada por las tasas de equilibrio de EE. UU. Y los swaps de inflación 5Y5Y.




Son unos pequeños hililtos de inflación.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> ]
> Son unos pequeños hililtos de inflación.



España no va a tener, como mucho, más allá de algunas decimillas de inflación diagnosticada. Esperamos que no haya inflación local y en tal caso sería muy limitada y muy controlada...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Feb 2021)

Pulíos los ahorros en cosas tangibles. Y pedid crédito como si el dinero lo tuviera que devolver otro...Weimar is coming.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Feb 2021)

Pero no preocuparse, que de la hiperinflación vamos a salir más fuertes...


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (11 Feb 2021)

Un poco tibio en sus explicaciones, pero otro que da su vbº


----------



## Jotac (11 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pulíos los ahorros en cosas tangibles. Y pedid crédito como si el dinero lo tuviera que devolver otro...Weimar is coming.



complementando tu acertada sugerencia, credito a tipo fijo para los que valoren el variable


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pulíos los ahorros en cosas tangibles. Y pedid crédito como si el dinero lo tuviera que devolver otro...Weimar is coming.





No es tan simple, mira arriba. En cosas tangibles ( están cuestionando incluso la propiedá privada...imagínate IBIs de puro atraco u otras tretas fiscales ) vamos a ver burbujones y zarandeos de puro toro mecánico...akí keda mucho por mamar y el acto final no ha hecho más k comenzar. Y la hiperinflación teledirigida - más k una descontrolada y caótica de la k guarecerse - la van a manejar como un látigo. No es k se les haya desmadráo el chiringuito y éso amenace al personal...éso lleva asumido desde Lehman , sino k kieren arruinar a todo diox, k es bien distinto.

Si el disparate vírico global ahora mismo te demuestra algo, más allá de k se la pelan por tiempos las hormiguitas k comparten "jardín" con ellos, es k pueden mantener cualkier disparate sin la menor lógica mucho más k del awante del ciudadano de a pie.

Kien esté más familiarizado con crypto k la media del hilo está asistiendo a revalorizaciones del 100, 200% en días y hasta horas en practicamente cualkier cryptotruño...y tendrá una mejor perspectiva del percal k la de un dogmático metalero atado de pies y manos ( supongo k al menos sí estaremos de acuerdo en k el comportamiento de los metales como supuestos "chivatos de inflación" espontáneos en este contexto de desvarío de impresora es ridículo y diría k testimonial..si llegase a éso sikiera, k no es el caso ).

Pues bien : Así como creo k por ejemplo, la batalla de la farsa politicucha debe hacerse desde fuera, pues las propias reglas detectarán y devorarán cualkier alternativa razonable y no permitirán k crezca en su coto cerrado de pasteleo multicolor ...en esta juerga de desvío controlado de excedente fiat , la chingada , al contrario, debe hacerse desde dentro ( o simplemente te marginarán y vetarán el acceso a la fiesta a golpe de trucos fiat - ej : Oro papel - y dejarán k te oxides , como es el caso...hasta k les interese a ellos ).

Tokenizar metales preciosos es meterles la bicha en casa. Porke cuando los cíclicos barridos crypto marca de la casa apareciesen, como seguro sucederá, y drenasen rikeza de tó lo k se les ponga en las pelotas y más...se encontrarían con proyectos con "fondo de seguridá" - su respaldo en rikeza real -. Una bromita de tres pares de kojonex, imo...infinitamente más difícil de desactivar y por supuestón, de llevar a cero o casi cero, como sí pueden hacer sin despeinarse con casi todo el ranking crypto , y a los salvajes ciclos bajistas me remito .

Aceptando la tecnología al alcance de los metales sin prejuicios...sus perspectivas de optimización , por puros fundamentales, son la poya. ( De hecho, supongo k formarán parte del fin de fiesta kastuzo...pero la clave sería integrarlos a espaldas de los planes y timmings de esa banda, no cuando hayan desmotivado , sakeado y desguazado a una parte enorme de sus defensores/poseedores - k sin duda, forma iwalmente parte del guión - ).

Los metales tokenizados de iniciativa y uso particular serían una encrucijada de primer orden y un punto desde el k hacer palanca al chanchullo existente a considerar enormemente - imo, no representan claudicación o desnaturalización alguna, sino todo lo contrario, un lujo k los MPs no pueden permitirse despreciar en este juego actual...y mucho más poderosa para proyectar su poder natural k los ETFs Físicos, por ejemplo ( en realidá, una extensión optimizada de éstos, pero con una operativa mucho más amplia y potente k puede generar , probablemente, una gran y sólida capacidá en trazar caminos y timmings al margen del guión oficial ...y sin la menor duda , un incordio de kojonex al mismo ).

Antes de awantar hasta donde kieran y como kieran la incógnita metalera en el roadmap kastuzo, hay k ganarles por la mano. No cabe otra.


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Un poco tibio en sus explicaciones, pero otro que da su vbº



Si te mola, léete a su colega y colaborador mano a mano en algún tocho sobre materias primas, Diego Parrilla, de Quádriga...en su día ya subí algún video suyo para Real Vision y tal...

Es el mejor de los dos, de calle. Sus portfolios "defensivos/ofensivos" y su teoría de las antiburbujas son la bomba.

Metaleros de pro ambos, por cierto ( aunke acabo de leerme hace un par de días su primer artículo amplio respecto a BTC, tema del k huía deliberadamente y he flipáo, por lo tópico y ramplón, la verdá ).


----------



## dmb001 (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Lo peor de la inversion en metales es tener que guardarlos....en cierta manera te mantienen atado....se puede mover facilmente el oro o la plata entre paises? y en una epoca dificil?



No temas, en caso de madmax las confiscarán como hizo EEUU durante la Gran Depresión. Si ya te roban hoy tu segunda residencia impunemente imagínate. Tendrás que enterrarlas en el campo y rezar para que estén ahí cuando vuelvas, si vuelves. 

Pero si inviertes a lo bestia, siempre puedes comprar online y que guarden tus metales en una cámara acorazada de Suiza.


----------



## Sr. Canario (11 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Otro con el Uranio a weltas. ( por cierto, los charts de su socio en twiter son los mejores k conozco para Metal, mineros y Crypto. Los clava ).
> 
> @Muttley ké opciones de compra hay en éso ? ( Ni idea )
> 
> ...


----------



## timi (11 Feb 2021)

a mi también me ha llegado , tengo el 11
es absolutamente IMPRESIONANTE


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> España no va a tener, como mucho, más allá de algunas decimillas de inflación diagnosticada. Esperamos que no haya inflación local y en tal caso sería muy limitada y muy controlada...



Gracias por la información Doctor Simon.


----------



## sebboh (11 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> No temas, en caso de madmax las confiscarán como hizo EEUU durante la Gran Depresión. Si ya te roban hoy tu segunda residencia impunemente imagínate. Tendrás que enterrarlas en el campo y rezar para que estén ahí cuando vuelvas, si vuelves.
> 
> Pero si inviertes a lo bestia, siempre puedes comprar online y que guarden tus metales en una cámara acorazada de Suiza.



en ese caso con el oro que arramblaron fué a los que estaban "seguros" en depósitos, no fueron puerta a puerta (aunque en la actualidad no seria el mismo caso ya que hacienda sabe quien ha comprado oro si se hizo en una tienda española)


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2021)

A. MacLeod lo va viendo claro. Normal. Y esperemos k otros notables se unan a la causa.

No se necesita un proyecto "privado" , aunke la iniciativa parta de una única empresa...sino uno abierto, con visos de "causa común".

El salto cualitativo está ahí, al alcance de la mano.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (11 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> en ese caso con el oro que arramblaron fué a los que estaban "seguros" en depósitos, no fueron puerta a puerta (aunque en la actualidad no seria el mismo caso ya que hacienda sabe quien ha comprado oro si se hizo en una tienda española)



¿Y si han comprado en tiendas de otros países de la UE no puede saberlo igualmente?


----------



## dmb001 (11 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> en ese caso con el oro que arramblaron fué a los que estaban "seguros" en depósitos, no fueron puerta a puerta (aunque en la actualidad no seria el mismo caso ya que hacienda sabe quien ha comprado oro si se hizo en una tienda española)



Tengo entendido que en EEUU si te pillaban oro físico en casa te metían un puro considerable, pena de cárcel creo recordar. 

No sé si Hacienda controla a los españoles que compran lingotes personalmente en Suiza y lo dejan en el país, aunque no sería de extrañar.


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que en EEUU si te pillaban oro físico en casa te metían un puro considerable, pena de cárcel creo recordar.
> 
> No sé si Hacienda controla a los españoles que compran lingotes personalmente en Suiza y lo dejan en el país, aunque no sería de extrañar.



Hace unos días subí un link k documentaba k sólo un tercio del metal privado fue confiscado.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Feb 2021)

el segador dijo:


> Viene marcada la onza como fine silver .999
> Luego he sido estafado.



Pero di donde la has comprado, por favor.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Comprar plata por debajo de spot en eBay... ¿Qué podría salir mal?...
> 
> Luego nos quejamos que los de arriba nos toman por tontos... Pero es que visto lo visto algunos parece que efectivamente lo son. Vamos a ver, parece mierda, huele a pierda y pruebas un poco y...
> ... efectivamente, era mierda



Siendo novato en esto me pregunto: 
Si alguien que necesita liquidez urgente y tiene monedas de plata; estando esta oficialmente a 30; ¿no podría este individuo venderla a 20 o 25 para obtener liquidez inmediata? Entiendo que si va a un compro oro es lo que le van a dar o incluso menos, no?


----------



## davitin (11 Feb 2021)

Que hacienda tenga constancia de que has comprado algo no significa nada, te lo pueden haber robado y no haberlo denunciado o lo puedes haber regalado o gastado si son monedas de plata con valor facial.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> España no va a tener, como mucho, más allá de algunas decimillas de inflación diagnosticada. Esperamos que no haya inflación local y en tal caso sería muy limitada y muy controlada...




Ja, ja. No lo había pillado en la primera lectura!


----------



## ESC (11 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que hacienda tenga constancia de que has comprado algo no significa nada, te lo pueden haber robado y no haberlo denunciado o lo puedes haber regalado o gastado si son monedas de plata con valor facial.



Ministerio de hacienda, electroshocks y pruebas del polígrafo. 

Como si lo estuviese viendo.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Tokenizar metales preciosos es meterles la bicha en casa.



Tokenizar metales es, en mi opinión, la forma de lograr que sean usados como medio de pago cotidiano fuera del sistema financiero. El oro físico circula con dificultad, en cambio, el token redimible en oro circula sin problema ya que es el "dinero malo" de la ley de Gresham.

No es nada nuevo, el papel moneda redimible en oro ya se ha utilizado con anterioridad. Hay diferentes formatos posibles para el token redimible en oro que pueden ser físicos (papel moneda) o digitales (base de datos centralizada o descentralizada).

Cada tipo de token, por sus características, crea un sistema que facilita o dificulta que el emisor del token trampee el sistema emitiendo más tokens del oro (o plata) que tiene en custodia.

El formato papel es el más fácil de trampear ya que solo el emisor sabe cuántos papeles hay en circulación realmente y cuánto oro posee. No se puede saber cuántos tokens hay ya que están en manos de sus usuarios, no puede ser auditado. Sólo se puede comprobar si el emisor ha sido honesto con un "bank run" para ver si es capaz de redimir todos los tokens que hay en circulación. La historia ha demostrado que no suelen ser honestos y se aprovechan de la facilidad para trampear el sistema en su beneficio.

Los tokens con formatos digitales (base de datos) si que permiten una auditoría que dificulta trampear el sistema por parte del emisor.

Si la base de datos es centralizada, sólo una auditoría externa permitiría saber si el número de tokens existente coinciden con la cantidad de oro que representan. Hay que confiar en la honestidad del auditor y el sistema puede trampearse entre una auditoría y otra.

Si la base de datos es descentralizada (tecnología blockchain), la auditoría es a tiempo real y cualquier usuario puede hacerla y saber la cantidad de tokens en circulación. Lo que falta por saber es si esa cantidad de tokens se corresponde con el oro custodiado por lo que también es necesaria una auditoría periódica. Sólo falta que los propios usuarios puedan supervisar la auditoría para evitar que un auditor deshonesto trampee el sistema. Se podría retransmitir en directo la auditoría y streaming público a las cámaras de la bóveda donde se guarde el físico. Se puede conseguir un sistema difícil de trampear.

Ya existen token de oro tanto de bases de datos centralizadas como basadas en blockchain. Varias Mints han sacado sus tokens digitales redimibles en oro y hay bastantes iniciativas privadas. Pero todavía no les ha llegado el momento de adopción masiva, hay que esperar a que el fiat hiperinflacione para que se popularicen o bien a que sea algún banco central quién lo haga. Todos los bancos centrales están a la carrera para sacar sus tokens digitales y, en mi opinión, van a estar respaldados en metales ante la imposibilidad de ningún actor estatal de imponer su token irredimible al resto.

En mi opinión, cuando colapse el sistema monetario actual, bien por iniciativa privada, bien por iniciativa pública, estos tokens serán lo medios de pago habituales.


----------



## ESC (11 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, cuando colapse el sistema monetario actual, bien por iniciativa privada, bien por iniciativa pública, estos tokens serán lo medios de pago habituales.



Crónica de una muerte anunciada.

No creo que sea tan fácil revertir el sistema monetario. El mundo que hemos conocido está cimentado en la ilusión de una expansión infinita.

Vamos a la deriva.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Feb 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si compras en Europa no tendrás problema muy muy probablemente, los mismos que si compras en España (no comprar a UK, por supuesto)



Porque no a uk?


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2021)

Estos siguen a lo suyo.

India's January gold imports surge 72% y/y to 62 tonnes – government source


----------



## asqueado (11 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Siendo novato en esto me pregunto:
> Si alguien que necesita liquidez urgente y tiene monedas de plata; estando esta oficialmente a 30; ¿no podría este individuo venderla a 20 o 25 para obtener liquidez inmediata? Entiendo que si va a un compro oro es lo que le van a dar o incluso menos, no?




*Claro que si, en los compro-oro en la ventanilla tiene un papel donde te informan a como te pagan el gramo segun el kilataje que tenga.*





davitin dijo:


> Que hacienda tenga constancia de que has comprado algo no significa nada, te lo pueden haber robado y no haberlo denunciado o lo puedes haber regalado o gastado si son monedas de plata con valor facial.



*Asi es, hacienda tendra conocimiento de que has comprado metales, si le has comprado a un vendedor mas de 3000 euros al año y tiene que hacer un impreso que ahora mismo no me acuerdo el numero y comunica a la misma tus datos.*




Cipotecon dijo:


> Porque no a uk?



*UK ya no pertenece a la UE y vas a tener que pagar aduana.
En Alemania tiene el iva algo mas reducido de la plata que aqui*




.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Te cuento, en mi ciudad ha habido alguna que otra estafa, hasta que los plateros el que queria vender un lingote le metia un broca por varios sitios para con la limalla que soltaba hacer la comprobacion.
> Yo he visto articulos de plata u oro rellenos de arena, para que pese mas y ahi lo dejo
> Mira la ultima vez que lleve a una amiga a un compro-oro, porque queria vender un reloj de bolsillo de su marido fallecido y recibido de herencia de la epoca de Alfonso XII de 14 kilates segun constaba en una de las caras del mismo, pues cuando comenzo a desarmar el mismo y haciendo comprobacion primero con un iman, aparte de la maquina del reloj que era de metal, tambien habia piezas que no eran de oro.
> Si yo comprara eso tendria que ser una ganga muy buena, le pasaria un iman potente y luego le haria una prueba de taladro en varias sitios con una broca, realizarle la comprobacion y ver que kilataje tiene, para luego fundirlo integro y afinarlo, si el propietario se niega a eso, ni te molestes
> ...



Hombre, si el propietario no tiene mucha idea (cosa que suele pasar si es herencia) ; y le dices “le voy a meter con un taladro a tu reloj” y sino me convence no te pago” pues mira, no te lo van a dejar.
Otra cosa sería la que leí aquí en este hilo que es que un forero iba a la tienda física y decía “te compro el lingote de oro si me dejas partirlo al medio y efectivamente es oro” 
Este ejemplo es distinto porque el de la tienda te asegura que es oro; tú simplemente estás comprobando delante suyo; sino es oro te estaría estafando.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Feb 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Crónica de una muerte anunciada.
> 
> No creo que sea tan fácil revertir el sistema monetario. El mundo que hemos conocido está cimentado en la ilusión de una expansión infinita.
> 
> Vamos a la deriva.






A este ritmo se duplica la M1 en un año... creo que más que ir a la deriva, hemos encallado.

El drama es que cuando la gente ve que el medio de pago que usa pierde valor con el tiempo, en vez de pedir un dinero que mantenga el poder adquisitivo, lo que hace es pedir más cantidad de medios de pago agravando aún más el problema inicial.

Estamos viendo el final del sistema monetario actual y la irracionalidad absoluta mueve los mercados. El episodio de GameStop no deja ser una muestra de los estertores previos al fin de ciclo con nuevos sentimientos moviendo el mercado que dejan claro que las reglas de juego están cambiando por momentos.

Pese a la ignorancia de la mayoría respecto a los temas monetarios, hay ya un número suficiente de actores conscientes del problema que tenemos encima que son capaces de vaciar los inventarios de plata física disponible para la entrega en una semana. Es gente consciente de la manipulación del sistema monetario y que sabe que comprar metales preciosos es ponerse corto contra el medio de pago que emiten los bancos centrales. Saben que comprando físico pueden hacer reventar el sistema de descubrimiento de precios basado en papel arrastrando con el a los bancos encargados de suprimir el precio mediante cortos al descubierto.

La "inversión en manada" tipo GameStop se dirige ahora a la plata que es el eslabón más débil del sistema por el pequeño tamaño del mercado en comparación con el del oro. Si gana atención mundial, vamos a vivir un momento histórico ya que el problema monetario no se va a poder ocultar por más tiempo.

Por otro lado, puede haber actores estatales que estén interesados en que se incluya a la plata en el sistema monetario lo cual llevaría la plata a ratios históricas en torno a 10:1 y supondría una inmensa transferencia de riqueza de los poseedores de oro a los poseedores de plata. Lo contrario a lo que ocurrió cuando desmonetizaron la plata:
Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (11 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tokenizar metales es, en mi opinión, la forma de lograr que sean usados como medio de pago cotidiano fuera del sistema financiero. El oro físico circula con dificultad, en cambio, el token redimible en oro circula sin problema ya que es el "dinero malo" de la ley de Gresham.
> 
> No es nada nuevo, el papel moneda redimible en oro ya se ha utilizado con anterioridad. Hay diferentes formatos posibles para el token redimible en oro que pueden ser físicos (papel moneda) o digitales (base de datos centralizada o descentralizada).
> 
> ...



Sobre el papel, está perfectamente explicado, salvando esos "pequeños" detalles de auditoría y custodia... pero el sistema más o menos con las mismas características se lleva intentando repetidas veces (principalmente con e-gold 1996 y Pecunix 2002) sin que haya fraguado por distintos motivos. Los estados se opondrían firmemente al ver que se desmonta su chiringuito.

Estos son algunos de los proyectos (salvando alguna distancia tecnológica) que no han conseguido fraguar. 


Comparación de DGC operativos:



Moneda de oro digitalNacimientoMuerteRegulado financieramenteLingotes
almacenadosAuditoría lingote
rastroPecunix20022015


2,777 oz de oro


iGolder20052013


No revelado


gbullion2007


No revelado


e-oro19962008 


No revelado


Gold Bullion International LLC2014 


No revelado


GoldMoney / BitGold2015


20,799,464.939 gramos Mar.2017





Digital gold currency - Wikipedia


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tokenizar metales es, en mi opinión, la forma de lograr que sean usados como medio de pago cotidiano fuera del sistema financiero. El oro físico circula con dificultad, en cambio, el token redimible en oro circula sin problema ya que es el "dinero malo" de la ley de Gresham.
> 
> No es nada nuevo, el papel moneda redimible en oro ya se ha utilizado con anterioridad. Hay diferentes formatos posibles para el token redimible en oro que pueden ser físicos (papel moneda) o digitales (base de datos centralizada o descentralizada).
> 
> ...



Todo depende del "talante" com k se monte la historia. Y de la devoción por el metal. La descentralización y la trasparencia es una aspiración constante en crypto.

El sector centraliza multiples procesos , no sólo LBMA o Comex. Distribución, asesoría , custodia... chámalo ekis y ya tienes mil BullionVaults Moneymetals, Gold money , moniponi, y lo k cuadre ... En ese sentido, las dinámicas descentralizadas crypto son infinitamente más abiertas...y eso menea al personal.

Las auditorias, como todo lo demás, tienen infinitas posibilidades, todo depende de la bola k des a la comunidá ( comentaba también un grupo incluso independiente de "sabios"/asesores ). Romper la operativa de "mi cueva , manejo a mi aire" es fundamental. Y la transparencia, también da descanso al custodio ( si su ánimo es honesto y riguroso ).

Las cryptos respaldadas existen hace años...pero las k hay tienen , para empezar, unos supplys ridículos. La clave es un producto con reputación desde el momento del lanzamiento. En fin...con kerer hacer algo realmente potente, las perspectivas son increíbles. Es kerer. Lo k no va a ningún sitio es una operativa k huele ya no a otro siglo, sino a siglos atrás.


----------



## timi (11 Feb 2021)

guárdate una para tocar, manosear , guardar con las llaves en el bolsillo ,,, etc 
es mi humilde opinión


----------



## tristezadeclon (11 Feb 2021)

según parece la peña está vendiendo slv y comprando pslv, el mensaje está calando

por si fuera poco circula el rumor de q robinhood ha prohibido comprar pslv y solo permite vender (esa fue una de las herramientas q usaron para acabar con el short squeeze de gme), aunq algunos dicen q eso es con muchos otros activos tb desde lo de gamestop, no utilizo esa plataforma así q no lo he podido verificar, pero si fuese cierto y no ocurriera tb con otros activos... sería bastante significativo

en cualquier caso... seguimos


----------



## ESC (11 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 569972
> 
> 
> A este ritmo se duplica la M1 en un año... creo que más que ir a la deriva, hemos encallado.
> ...



Estamos echando la vista atrás más de un siglo.

Como me ponga a elucubrar voy a "escarallar" el hilo, que me conozco y no quiero. Me gusta tal y como está.


----------



## IvanRios (11 Feb 2021)

No es caro, es barato, solo que estaban aún bastante más baratas. Pero aún así son muy baratas para lo que deberían valer, y valdrán.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Feb 2021)

Si son de oro date el gustazo de sobarlas todo lo que quieras, sentir su peso, remirarlas. Es un metal inalterable con lo que ni el sudor ni nada va a hacer mella. Lo único toma precauciones para no golpearlas o que no se caigan pues se marcan muy fácilmente.... y a ver, si es moneda buillon, tampoco pasa nada, el oro va seguir valiendo por los gramos que tenga, pero el rayajo siempre algo de valor quita a la moneda.

Las de plata recomiendan ponerse unos guantes finos de tela para evitar dejar sudor en ellas, ya que la plata sí que sufre con el tiempo cierto proceso de oxidación , aunque yo tampoco me obsesionaría, a veces pasa incluso en cápsulas cerradas y monedas que nunca se han tocado. Es la famosa "patina" guarra de la plata que les gusta a los numismáticos.

Disfrútalas!


----------



## asqueado (11 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Hombre, si el propietario no tiene mucha idea (cosa que suele pasar si es herencia) ; y le dices “le voy a meter con un taladro a tu reloj” y sino me convence no te pago” pues mira, no te lo van a dejar.
> Otra cosa sería la que leí aquí en este hilo que es que un forero iba a la tienda física y decía “te compro el lingote de oro si me dejas partirlo al medio y efectivamente es oro”
> Este ejemplo es distinto porque el de la tienda te asegura que es oro; tú simplemente estás comprobando delante suyo; sino es oro te estaría estafando.




Que no tiene mucha idea, anda que no, si se ha recorrido varios compro-oro para ver quien se lo paga mejor.

Como que si no me convence no te lo pago

El que lleva un articulo al compro-oro, es para venderlo segun las condiciones del mismo y el precio estipulado, porque el precio a como se lo van a pagar lo tienen pegado en el cristal del mostrador.

Y el compro-oro quiere comprobar lo que comprar, aun cuando tenga que desarmar un reloj, , un lingote partirlo o romper una sortija, siempre con el consentimiento del vendedor.

Quien no halla nunca a un compro-oro, no ha visto el sistema de como se hace, pero eso lo hace el compro-oro, el platero y el de la joyeria, no compran nada mientras no comprueben el material, y si no esta de acuerdo el vendedor, adios muy buenas




.


----------



## asqueado (11 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si son de oro date el gustazo de sobarlas todo lo que quieras, sentir su peso, remirarlas. Es un metal inalterable con lo que ni el sudor ni nada va a hacer mella. Lo único toma precauciones para no golpearlas o que no se caigan pues se marcan muy fácilmente.... y a ver, si es moneda buillon, tampoco pasa nada, el oro va seguir valiendo por los gramos que tenga, pero el rayajo siempre algo de valor quita a la moneda.
> 
> Las de plata recomiendan ponerse unos guantes finos de tela para evitar dejar sudor en ellas, ya que la plata sí que sufre con el tiempo cierto proceso de oxidación , aunque yo tampoco me obsesionaría, a veces pasa incluso en cápsulas cerradas y monedas que nunca se han tocado. Es la famosa "patina" guarra de la plata que les gusta a los numismáticos.
> 
> Disfrútalas!




Harrymorgan, tanto el oro como la plata se toman.

Aqui lo llamamos asi porque con el sudor se ponen feos, e incluso cuando se exponen joyas en un escaparate, no deben de darle el sol, porque se ponen oscuras y feas.

Yo suelo limpiar las joyas de mi esposa con agua y jabon y se quedan brillantes, se seca con un secador de pelo, sin frotar porque se pueden rayar.

La *pátina* es una capa protectora que se genera sobre las monedas de metal como las de bronce, cobre o *plata*, que toma colores verdosos, marrones o ligeramente morados dependiendo del metal.


.


----------



## Fomenkiano (11 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Ya tengo el ibro de Ignacio en mis manos.
> AHORA A DISFRUTARLO !!!!
> PD: Ahora veo que el mio es el numero 5. Numero impar, me gustan los impares.



Se puede saber de que libro se trata, me ha entrado curiosidad. Sigo el hilo pero, a veces me pierdo cosas. Gracias


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Harrymorgan, tanto el oro como la plata se toman.
> 
> Aqui lo llamamos asi porque con el sudor se ponen feos, e incluso cuando se exponen joyas en un escaparate, no deben de darle el sol, porque se ponen oscuras y feas.
> 
> ...



Y que bonitas son a veces esas patinas sobre todo en cobre 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Berciano230 (11 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Harrymorgan, tanto el oro como la plata se toman.
> 
> Aqui lo llamamos asi porque con el sudor se ponen feos, e incluso cuando se exponen joyas en un escaparate, no deben de darle el sol, porque se ponen oscuras y feas.
> 
> ...



Y que bonitas son a veces esas patinas sobre todo en cobre 
No tengo ninguna onza de cobre por cierto, cogen patina en la cápsula @asqueado?
Con que fin se puede acumular onzas de cobre por cierto? He visto tiendas alemanas que las venden


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lego. (11 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Y los bancos centrales mundiales comiencen a tomar medidas inmediatas para contener cualquier posible preocupación por una inflación desbordante, obviamente endureciendo la política monetaria *y aumentando las tasas de interés*.



Con semejante deuda elefantiásica de casi todos los actores no creo que contemplen la opción de subir intereses. ¿o sí?


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Con semejante deuda elefantiásica de casi todos los actores no creo que contemplen la opción de subir intereses. ¿o sí?



Un día leí un artículo muy bueno que explicaba que el problema de los intereses bajos es que hacía que se depreciara la moneda respecto a otras. Si el dolar se va depreciando sostenidamente en el tiempo ( no solo me refiero respecto a Euros, sobre todo respecto Rublos y Yuanes), en algún momento tendrán que subir intereses para parar la sangría, y en ese momento todo se ira a tomar vientos.

En defintiva los BC con su keynesianismo se han metido en una trampa que no pueden salir: Han bajado los intereses al máximo, pero no les pueden subir por el nivel de deuda, pero saben que tampoco los pueden mantener indefinidamente bajos...


----------



## L'omertá (11 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Harrymorgan, tanto el oro como la plata se toman.
> 
> Aqui lo llamamos asi porque con el sudor se ponen feos, e incluso cuando se exponen joyas en un escaparate, no deben de darle el sol, porque se ponen oscuras y feas.
> 
> ...



Señor Asqueado, con todos mis respetos, es usted un limpia joyas.
 Un abrazo.


----------



## Daviot (11 Feb 2021)

A ver si tienes suerte y te mandan unos guantes de algodón con el pedido.

Si no es así ya estas tardando en comparte unos, te recomiendo los de Leuchtturm por su calidad, precio sobre 5 o 6 euros.








Una vez con los guantes puestos puedes manipularlas por los bordes. Si has pedido monedas en tubo pues las dejas ahí después de meterle en el tubo unas tiras antideslustre y alguna bolsita de gel de sílice antihumedad.

Si has pedido monedas sueltas y vienen en bolsitas de plástico lo más recomendable es pasarlas cuanto antes a cápsulas. Te recomiendo las cápsulas Ultra por su calidad y porque cierran mejor que las genéricas.


----------



## asqueado (11 Feb 2021)

Berciano230 dijo:


> Y que bonitas son a veces esas patinas sobre todo en cobre
> No tengo ninguna onza de cobre por cierto, cogen patina en la cápsula @asqueado?
> Con que fin se puede acumular onzas de cobre por cierto? He visto tiendas alemanas que las venden
> 
> ...



Claro que si, si la capsula no esta bien cerrada le entra aire y van teniendo patina, eso le pasa tambien a las de plata, a mi me encantan una bonita patina, porque eso demuestra que es plata, otra cosa es la oxidacion, que es el cancer de cualquier moneda o medalla, que se pone de color verdoso, un mal almacenamiento de las monedas o medallas puede dar lugar a que aparezcan estas oxidaciones. Si se colocan en esas bolsas de PVC, la oxidacion esta asegurada.

Esto no ocurre con relacion al oro que es el superman de los metales

Yo abri en el 2018 un hilo en este subforo, que lo he vuelto a poner al dia y estoy subiendo de nuevo de mi coleccion de medallas de cobre

Se las compraba a mis nietos cuando eran pequeños para que jugaran con ellas e irlos introduciendolos en esto del " coleccionismo", las compraba en USA, me costaba entre 1 y 2 euros, y las mas caras a 2,50, tienen unos dibujos muy bonitos, con el paso del tiempo he visto que se han ido revalorizando. Generalmente compraba 6 o 7 y el correo ordinario era muy barato, ahora ya hace mucho tiempo que no compro ninguna, porque ya me van pidiendo que sean de plata,

copper in Coins and Paper Money | eBay

ahora observo que el envio es prohibitivo, tienes que buscar a los que enviar por correo ordinario y varias monedas a la vez




.


----------



## asqueado (11 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Señor Asqueado, con todos mis respetos, es usted un limpia joyas.
> Un abrazo.



Si claro, sobre todo en el verano, cuando se suda bastante y se tiene puesto el collar o la pulsera de oro, y como he dicho antes se toma, con el jabon fregaplatos la pongo en mi mano, le echo un chorrito del mismo y frotando suavemente entre las dos manos o si se tiene porqueria acumulado ya le doy con un cepillo de dientes de cerdas suave, se quedan radiantes, las seco con el secador de pelo y a disfrutarlas.
Es mas mira cuando en mis tiempos recibia monedas de duros del mundo, que venian con una cantidad terrible de porqueria, hacia lo mismo y si no se le quitaba, tengo un liquido que se mete un rato y se queda estupendamente, luego la moneda le va saliendo la patina y me encanta , a veces con un color azul.



.


----------



## Daviot (11 Feb 2021)

Jajaja.............tranquilo ya te acostumbrarás. Las monedas bullion de plata pura es lo que tienen que son delicadas y se rayan y se desgastan con facilidad.

Por eso en el pasado las monedas y otros objetos no se hacían puras de plata sino como máximo al 90-92,5% y en aleación con otros metales para hacerlas mas resistentes.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (11 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> A ver si tienes suerte y te mandan unos guantes de algodón con el pedido.
> 
> Si no es así ya estas tardando en comparte unos, te recomiendo los de Leuchtturm por su calidad, precio sobre 5 o 6 euros.
> 
> ...



Sobre guardarlas en cartones con adhesivo o grapa que opinión tienes? He visto que luego se pueden poner en álbumes


----------



## Daviot (11 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Sobre guardarlas en cartones con adhesivo o grapa que opinión tienes? He visto que luego se pueden poner en álbumes



No es lo más recomendable ya que los sulfuros presentes en el aire son el principal enemigo de la plata si no quieres que se oxide y esos cartones son de todo menos estancos al aire. Si son de oro no hay problema por eso.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Que no tiene mucha idea, anda que no, si se ha recorrido varios compro-oro para ver quien se lo paga mejor.
> 
> Como que si no me convence no te lo pago
> 
> ...



Exctamente pero tu has dicho meterle un taladrazo al reloj


----------



## Lego. (11 Feb 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Crónica de una muerte anunciada.
> 
> No creo que sea tan fácil revertir el sistema monetario. El mundo que hemos conocido está cimentado en la ilusión de una expansión infinita.
> 
> Vamos a la deriva.



No es revertir, es su evolución lógica si el experimento fiat llega a su fin, el curso inevitable de los acontecimientos. El causa-efecto eterno. 

Si además tú mismo lo dices, que la expansión infinita sostenible es una fantasía. Pues por eso, precisemente por eso, antes o después se topará con la realidad.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Si claro, sobre todo en el verano, cuando se suda bastante y se tiene puesto el collar o la pulsera de oro, y como he dicho antes se toma, con el jabon fregaplatos la pongo en mi mano, le echo un chorrito del mismo y frotando suavemente entre las dos manos o si se tiene porqueria acumulado ya le doy con un cepillo de dientes de cerdas suave, se quedan radiantes, las seco con el secador de pelo y a disfrutarlas.
> Es mas mira cuando en mis tiempos recibia monedas de duros del mundo, que venian con una cantidad terrible de porqueria, hacia lo mismo y si no se le quitaba, tengo un liquido que se mete un rato y se queda estupendamente, luego la moneda le va saliendo la patina y me encanta , a veces con un color azul.
> 
> 
> ...



Qué grande eres. Lástima de no habernos conocido antes, y más jóvenes.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (11 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No es lo más recomendable ya que los sulfuros presentes en el aire son el principal enemigo de la plata si no quieres que se oxide y esos cartones son de todo menos estancos al aire. Si son de oro no hay problema por eso.



Y las cápsulas a su vez dónde las almacenas? Me había convencido el tema de los álbumes ¿qué sistemas hay para almacenar las cápsulas?


----------



## esseri (11 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Un día leí un artículo muy bueno que explicaba que el problema de los intereses bajos es que hacía que se depreciara la moneda respecto a otras. Si el dolar se va depreciando sostenidamente en el tiempo ( no solo me refiero respecto a Euros, sobre todo respecto Rublos y Yuanes), en algún momento tendrán que subir intereses para parar la sangría, y en ese momento todo se ira a tomar vientos.
> 
> En defintiva los BC con su keynesianismo se han metido en una trampa que no pueden salir: Han bajado los intereses al máximo, pero no les pueden subir por el nivel de deuda, pero saben que tampoco los pueden mantener indefinidamente bajos...



No hay correlaciones automáticas, menos aún en un sistema k exhibe un ekilibrio absolutamente artificial manejando media docena de parámetros a su puto antojo k , mal k bien, siempre encajan y mostrarán la cara deseada...o alguna parecida ( o vendible ).

La visión tampoco es desbancar un sistema monetario, establecer otro alternativo, etc...no hay k darle ese rango al problema , se volvería al mismo punto de manoseo, ya k lo sucio no es la pasta, sino el corrúto factor humano y la impunidá como inercia ineludible k es lo primero k se implanta al llegar al poder - si apañas éso, autorizas todo lo k kieras mangonear - . Es conseguir recursos "interactivos" , opciones disponibles para su uso ...y vivir a espaldas de la marranada.

K puedan abrazarse y permitan al personal pasar de cualeskiera otras películas k se monten, k siempre se van a producir. No es romper un sistema monetario, sino el monopolio, el tener k usar uno corrompido por kojonex.

Hay muchos dineros tecnologicamente solventes, infinitos. Se evita k te metan el suyo por el culo...y a otra cosa. La vaina es vivir, no makear el mundo cual nirvana, esas luchas son la puta historia interminable...y no venimos al mundo para esas lides ni para vivir una pinícula creada e impuesta por terceros, sino para una existencia razonablemente personal y satisfactoria. Eso es la descentralización : Conseguir opciones operativas sanas sin tener k asumir sus fallas por pelotas...o la vida se convierte en un eterno "paso por caja" ante cada una de las paridas de esta panda.


----------



## asqueado (11 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Exctamente pero tu has dicho meterle un taladrazo al reloj




Cipotecon, yo no he dicho de meterle un taladrazo al reloj, revisa de nuevo mi post.

Pero de todas formas si el vendedor quiere vender y autoriza lo que haga falta al comprador, no hay problemas, en el caso del reloj, habia una seria de aros que eran de metal al igual que la maquinaria, lo que entrego los mismos al vendedor.



.


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Cipotecon, yo no he dicho de meterle un taladrazo al reloj, revisa de nuevo mi post.
> 
> Pero de todas formas si el vendedor quiere vender y autoriza lo que haga falta al comprador, no hay problemas, en el caso del reloj, habia una seria de aros que eran de metal al igual que la maquinaria, lo que entrego los mismos al vendedor.
> 
> ...



“Si yo comprara eso tendria que ser una ganga muy buena, le pasaria un iman potente y luego le haria una prueba de taladro en varias sitios con una broca”
“Eso” refiriéndote al reloj...


----------



## Daviot (11 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Y las cápsulas a su vez dónde las almacenas? Me había convencido el tema de los álbumes ¿qué sistemas hay para almacenar las cápsulas?



Lo suyo es en tubos, pero de momento son difíciles de conseguir en Europa, no así en USA. Sí se pueden conseguir cajas para cápsulas.




















Ebay y tal.

100Pcs Coin Capsules Wooden Display Storage Box Case Holder Collectible Supplies | eBay


----------



## asqueado (12 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Sobre guardarlas en cartones con adhesivo o grapa que opinión tienes? He visto que luego se pueden poner en álbumes



Yo tengo 1/3 de mi coleccion en cartones con adhesivo que queda completamente cerrado, pero tienen que ser que no tenga PVC, si no se oxidan y es el cancer de la plata, no la pongas en cartones que tienes que ponerle grapas porque no cierran en condiciones
Mi coleccion de los duros del mundo los tengo ahi todos puestos, el resto de mi coleccion incluso medallas de cobre que puedes ver en el hilo que tengo abierto en este subforo, las tengo en capsulas, que existen de diferentes tamaños.
A la vez las capsulas las tengo en bandejas que tambien existen de diferentes formatos y medidas, pero eso ya para lo mas premium e importante.
Lo que nunca te recomendare es meterlos en bolsas de plastico de PVC, que al poco tiempo comenzara la moneda o medalla a ponerse verde y eso es muy mala señal.
Todo lo que te informo es con relacion al poder economico del coleccionista
Hay quien la lia en un periodico, las mete en un cajon de una mesa, para que comiencen a tener patina.
Hay patinas muy bonitas y los numismaticos pagan mas por una moneda que tenga patina que la que este completamente limpia




.


----------



## asqueado (12 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> “Si yo comprara eso tendria que ser una ganga muy buena, le pasaria un iman potente y luego le haria una prueba de taladro en varias sitios con una broca”
> “Eso” refiriéndote al reloj...



No me referia a la pregunta que hizo el forero Davitin, con relacion a la compra de unos candelabros.

El reloj tenia el kilataje en una de las tapas, era de 14 kilates

Cuando le quitas la maquinaria al mismo, se quedan un vacio de varias tapas y con poco peso


.


----------



## Cipotecon (12 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> No me referia a la pregunta que hizo el forero Davitin, con relacion a la compra de unos candelabros.
> 
> El reloj tenia el kilataje en una de las tapas, era de 14 kilates
> 
> ...



Según estaba escrito el mensaje parecía que con “eso” te referías al reloj , y claro yo alucinaba como le va a meter un taladrazo al reloj de mano... jaja
Con el candelabro tiene más sentido, aún que taladres la base y hubiera arena aún se podría arreglar y seguir usando de decoración.


----------



## asqueado (12 Feb 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Según estaba escrito el mensaje parecía que con “eso” te referías al reloj , y claro yo alucinaba como le va a meter un taladrazo al reloj de mano... jaja
> Con el candelabro tiene más sentido, aún que taladres la base y hubiera arena aún se podría arreglar y seguir usando de decoración.



Si claro, por eso decia que yo compraria los mismos si fuera una ganga y luego fundiria los mismos y los afinaba, haciendolos granalla y tenia plata pura.
En mi ciudad exiten figuras muy bonitas de plata como adornos que no son tan voluminosos


.


----------



## ESC (12 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> K puedan abrazarse y permitan al personal pasar de cualeskiera otras películas k se monten, k siempre se van a producir. No es romper un sistema monetario, sino el monopolio, el tener k usar uno corrompido por kojonex.
> 
> Hay muchos dineros tecnologicamente solventes, infinitos.



Expóngalo a la inversa:

Hay dineros infinitos, precisamente por eso, se busca a una autoridad que los unifique. No se engañe, se acaba demandando un monopolio. 

Esa es una condición difícil de eludir. El sistema monetario es lo que nos acaba definiendo como sociedad, ¿Qué tipo de sociedad puede surgir bajo un sistema de infinitos dineros/divisas tecnológicamente posibles, descentralizadas a nivel mundial?.

No tengo respuesta a dicha pregunta, me perece un caos. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

No me escriba textos tan estimulantes, por favor, quería mantenerme de espectador en este hilo y me gusta lo que está pasando con el precio del oro y la plata.


----------



## esseri (12 Feb 2021)

ESC dijo:


> El sistema monetario es lo que nos acaba definiendo como sociedad, ¿Qué tipo de sociedad puede surgir bajo un sistema de infinitos dineros/divisas tecnológicamente posibles, descentralizadas a nivel mundial?.



Weno, wenooo...filofóxico se ha puesto usté, conste en acta.

Respecto a referencias monetarias o sociales dignas de salvawarda...pues poco más lo veo k pura costumbre/zona de confort... o whisfull thinking . Poco o ningún valor veo ahí.

El único plano social k me preocupa es k el enésimo "cotarro ferpekto" k monten me pisotee lo menos posible, pues la mejor sociedá k considero no es la k más se acerke a mi modo de ver la vida, sino la k más me permita alejarme del suyo...k del factor humano y sus sobradas en manada no espero absolutamente nada más y desde luego, autoridá ninguna. Distancia en todo caso...k para recortarla, ya soy mayorcito y perfectamente solvente en mis tratos puntuales.

En fin, retomando... la k puede surgir de ésta, k a mí ya me sobraba en estado latente, bien claro puedes verla...y este año, sólo enseñando la patita, ya ha superado los hilos más cenizos de burbuja, con matices k muchos ni habían/mos soñado. Si éso es lo k está en cuestión, cero alarmas para mí, mirusté, cuanto más a tomar por culo se vaya , mejor. Por cierto, en todo caso, lo k el sistema monetario o sistemas definirán será , y en el peor de los casos, ese mismo truño sosiá-zombie o algo del estilo. Y ahí, a mí k me registren.

Pero vamos, k de cualkier modo no miro tan lejos, lo apunto por los temores k expones. Sólo aspiro a tener opciones individuales para tirar p´alante, iwal k ha sido siempre . La media descerabrada y chupapoyas de la especie, k la arregle Cristo. Opciones, cuantas más, mejor...y k kadakualo elija. Simple.

Sobre los dineros descentralizáos - o sea, sin monopolios de autoridá - , sólo decir k ya funcionan perfectamente...y en concreto el metal, prota de este hilo, hace milenios. Ahora se van añadiendo más ...y éso no me representa ningún problema. Al contrario, lo k pinta es k la Kastuza intentará al final del show precisamente k haya menos y si es posible, sólo el suyo, o múltiples caras del suyo...y de la peor calidá para con la plebe y sus libertades, segurísimo. Y éso sí k me parece un drama.

Formas de verlo, supongo.

Por cierto : K el metal prospere en propuestas crypto no generará un dinero, sino posiblemente y `por inercia, una sucesión de ellos. Muchos de los cuales buscando excelencias en descentralización y servicio a la realización individual. Otra por lo k me apunto a ello.


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> A ver si tienes suerte y te mandan unos guantes de algodón con el pedido.
> 
> Si no es así ya estas tardando en comparte unos, te recomiendo los de Leuchtturm por su calidad, precio sobre 5 o 6 euros.
> 
> ...



¿Donde podría comprar ese tipo de cápsulas? A poder ser, en España. Y si es en Barcelona y puedo ir en persona, mucho mejor. No he encontrado aún ningún sitio donde tengan buen surtido de cápsulas, tamaños, etc...........



AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Los Escudos De A Ocho
> Ignacio Gutierrez Delgado
> Edicion Galana
> Forero de Burbuja. No se cuantos habra sacado a la vez.



¡Yo tengo el 6! Una maravilla.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Feb 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ¿Donde podría comprar ese tipo de cápsulas? A poder ser, en España. Y si es en Barcelona y puedo ir en persona, mucho mejor. No he encontrado aún ningún sitio donde tengan buen surtido de cápsulas, tamaños, etc...........
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Yo tengo el 6! Una maravilla.



LuzDeFaro (Distribuidor Leuchtturm en España, Portugal y Sudamerica) - Accesorios numismaticos y filatelicos. Numismatica. Albumes, capsulas y hojas de monedas. en esta web es donde he encontrado yo mejor variedad y precio


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> desolador video



No puede ser... Jajajaj


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No puede ser... Jajajaj



De hecho no lo es...


----------



## esseri (12 Feb 2021)

Great Reset? Putin Says, "Not So Fast" | ZeroHedge

*Gran reinicio? Putin dice: "No tan rápido"*





POR TYLER DURDEN
JUEVES, 11 DE FEBRERO DE 2021-23: 50
_Escrito por Tom Luongo a través del blog Gold, Goats, 'n Guns,_
_*¿Ha captado el discurso político más importante de los últimos seis años?*_


*Hubiera sido fácil perderlo dado todo lo que estaba pasando. *De hecho, casi lo hice, y este discurso se encuentra en la intersección de casi todas mis áreas de intenso estudio.
El Foro Económico Mundial anual tuvo lugar la semana pasada a través de una teleconferencia, lo que llamo Virtual Davos, y en el evento de este año, por supuesto, el tema principal fue su proyecto llamado Great Reset.
Pero si el FEM estuviera tan decidido a presentar al mundo la mejor cara para el Gran Reinicio, no habría invitado ni al primer ministro chino Xi Jinping ni, lo que es más importante, al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.
*Y fue el discurso de Putin el que derribó el castillo de naipes que es la agenda del WEF.*
La última vez que alguien entró en un importante foro internacional y emitió una crítica tan mordaz del panorama geopolítico actual fue el discurso de Putin ante las Naciones Unidas el 29 de septiembre de 2015, dos días antes de que enviara una pequeña contingencia de apoyo aéreo ruso a Siria.
Allí criticó no solo a la ONU por su nombre sino, lo más importante, a Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN por inferencia haciendo la pregunta más importante: _*"¿Entiendes lo que has hecho?" *_habiendo desatado el caos en una parte del mundo ya caótica?

*Tan importante como fue ese discurso, fueron las acciones de Putin después del que definieron la era actual del ajedrez geopolítico en todo el continente euroasiático. * Siria se convirtió en el nexo alrededor del cual se deshizo la resistencia a la narrativa de "ISIS es invencible"
Y el misterio de quién estaba detrás de ISIS, es decir, la administración Obama, se reveló a cualquiera que prestó atención.
Es posible que el presidente Trump se haya atribuido el mérito de haber derrotado a ISIS, pero fueron principalmente Putin y las fuerzas rusas que retomaron la parte occidental de Siria lo que permitió que eso sucediera, mientras que nuestros generales globalistas, como James Mattis, hicieron tanto daño a la propia Siria como a la misma. ISIS como sea posible, con la esperanza de volver a usarlos otro día.
E independientemente de si está de acuerdo o en desacuerdo con la política de Estados Unidos en Siria, lo que yo definitivamente no estoy, es difícil argumentar que la intervención de Rusia allí cambió fundamentalmente la política regional y los conflictos en el futuro previsible.
*Fue el comienzo de la desconexión voluntaria de China, Rusia e Irán de Occidente.*
Rusia ha sido vilipendiada en Occidente por defender los planes de Estados Unidos y Europa de consolidar el poder en el Medio Oriente de maneras que hacen que el adoctrinamiento que recibí cuando era niño en la Guerra Fría parezca anuncios de vacaciones para pasar el verano en Crimea.
Pero es esa fuerza de propósito y carácter lo que ha definido las dos décadas de Putin en el poder. Ha hecho maravillas en la reconstrucción de Rusia. 
Ha cometido muchos errores, principalmente al confiar primero en los presidentes estadounidenses y, en segundo lugar, al subestimar lo arrogante y rapaz que es el liderazgo en Europa. 
Dicho esto, ahora ha llegado a su límite, especialmente con Europa, y ha establecido un camino firmemente independiente para Rusia independientemente de los costos a corto plazo.
Y es por eso que su discurso en el Foro Económico Mundial fue tan importante. 
*Putin no había hablado allí durante casi una década. En una época en la que los títeres controlados por el WEF dominan las posiciones de poder en Europa, el Reino Unido, Canadá y ahora los EE. UU., Putin entró en Virtual Davos y tiró su café sobre la alfombra.*

*En términos que solo puedo describir como indefectiblemente educado, Putin les dijo a Klaus Schwab y al WEF que toda su idea del Gran Reinicio no solo está condenada al fracaso, sino que va en contra de todo lo que el liderazgo moderno debería perseguir.*
Putin literalmente se rió de la idea de la Cuarta Revolución Industrial: la idea de Schwab de una sociedad planificada a través de la inteligencia artificial, los robots y la fusión del hombre y la máquina. 
*Les dijo rotundamente que sus políticas que llevan a la clase media al borde de la extinción por la pandemia de COVID-19 aumentarán aún más los disturbios sociales y políticos y, al mismo tiempo, garantizarán que la desigualdad de riqueza empeore.*
Putin no es un libertario que lanza flores ni nada por el estilo, pero su crítica de la era post-soviética hiperfinanciera es acertada. 
*La era dominada por la banca central y la continua fusión de los poderes estatales y corporativos ha aumentado la desigualdad de riqueza en los EE. UU. Y Europa, beneficiando a millones y extrayendo la riqueza de miles de millones.*
Escuchar a Putin fue como escuchar un cruce entre Pat Buchanan y el fallecido Walter Williams . Según él, el ideal neoliberal de "invitar al mundo / invadir el mundo" ha destruido los lazos culturales dentro de los países y ha vaciado sus perspectivas económicas. Putin criticó las tasas de interés de límite cero, la QE, los aranceles y las sanciones como armas políticas.
Pero los objetivos de esas armas, aunque nominalmente apuntaban a su Rusia, eran en realidad los propios motores de vitalidad de Occidente, ya que las clases medias han visto estancarse sus salarios y el acceso a la educación, la atención médica y los tribunales para reparar agravios disminuyó drásticamente.
*Rusia es un país en alza, al igual que China. Una vez que sus lazos estén lo suficientemente arraigados para estabilizar su economía, Irán también se levantará.*
Juntos sacarán a la masa continental de Asia central del atolladero del siglo XIX que existe gracias a la intervención británica y estadounidense en la región. El discurso de Putin dejó en claro que Rusia está comprometida con el proceso de encontrar soluciones para todas las personas que se benefician del futuro, no solo unos pocos miles de oligarcas más santos que tú en Europa.
*En un discurso menos conflictivo, el presidente Xi dijo lo mismo.* 
Él habló de labios para afuera, como Putin, sobre el cambio climático y la neutralidad de carbono, enfocándose en cambio en la contaminación y la sostenibilidad. 
*Juntos básicamente le dijeron al WEF que volviera a meter el Gran Reinicio en el agujero en el que fue concebido. *
He seguido de cerca a Putin durante casi una década. Tuve la sensación de que si estuviera hablando en una clase de ciencias políticas de nivel universitario y no en una convocatoria de algunas de las personas más poderosas del mundo, se reirían en sus caras.
Pero, desafortunadamente, él entiende mejor que cualquiera de nosotros, habiendo sido objeto de su agresión durante tanto tiempo, tuvo que tratarlos con seriedad, ya que su comprensión de la realidad y su conexión con las personas que gobernaban estaba casi cortada.
*Al final de sus comentarios previstos, Klaus Schwab le preguntó a Putin sobre la problemática relación de Rusia con Europa y si podría solucionarse. Putin no tiró golpes. *


> Si podemos superar estos problemas del pasado y deshacernos de estas fobias, sin duda disfrutaremos de una etapa positiva en nuestras relaciones.
> Estamos preparados para esto, queremos esto y nos esforzaremos para que esto suceda. Pero el amor es imposible si sólo lo declara un bando. Debe ser mutuo.



*No tengo la sensación de nada de lo que he visto en la Administración Biden o la Comisión Europea en Bruselas de que alguien haya escuchado una palabra de lo que dijo.*


----------



## esseri (12 Feb 2021)

Insisto en k el acontecimiento del año para los metales son las medidas de Basilea III de Junio ( el LBMA solicitó una prórroga hasta 2022 k no tendría , si sólo se le hace a ellos, ningún sentido , más k liar aún más las cosas ). Este vídeo va por ese camino.

85% de físico para hacer malabares de papel, cortos, etc. A ver ké volketes se curran ahí.

Tienen k currarse una crypto wapa antes de verano , tras el twit de Alasdair McLeod de ayer no me extrañaría nada k esté ya en la trastienda de alguien , pues es de cajón y sería posicionarse al frente del mogollón de ofertas de custodia, etc k abundan en el sector...además del pastrollón k estaría en juego para kien popularizase un planteamiento asínn . Con ese mix, ahí sí k se adivina un pelotazo de kojonex, como suena.


----------



## esseri (12 Feb 2021)

51 - 19 ...bonita proporción, politikastros... K cunda el ejemplo.

*Idaho House Votes to Encourage Holding Physical Gold and Silver to Protect State Reserves*

" La Cámara de Representantes de Idaho aprobó hoy por abrumadora mayoría un proyecto de ley que permite al Tesorero del Estado proteger los fondos de reserva estatales de la inflación y el riesgo financiero mediante la posesión de oro y plata físicos . "


"Una asignación a oro y plata físicos encaja perfectamente con el objetivo de proteger el 'dinero inactivo' de Idaho contra los riesgos financieros y, lógicamente, se incluiría en una lista de opciones de inversión seguras", dijo Stefan Gleason, presidente de Money Metals Exchange , un estado de Idaho. distribuidor nacional de metales preciosos con sede en Estados Unidos nombrado este año por Investopedia como el mejor distribuidor de metales preciosos en los Estados Unidos.

Los metales monetarios pueden proporcionar una cobertura contra la inflación, los riesgos de incumplimiento de la deuda y las caídas del mercado de valores, e históricamente han impulsado los rendimientos de las inversiones al tiempo que reducen la volatilidad ”, dijo Gleason.


----------



## Daviot (12 Feb 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ¿Donde podría comprar ese tipo de cápsulas? A poder ser, en España. Y si es en Barcelona y puedo ir en persona, mucho mejor. No he encontrado aún ningún sitio donde tengan buen surtido de cápsulas, tamaños, etc...........
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Yo tengo el 6! Una maravilla.




Aquí es donde suelo comprarlas yo, donde mejor precio tienen y con gastos de envío comedidos.

Las cápsulas Ultra son, de todas las que he probado, las que más me han convencido y luego las Ultra Intercept, aunque algo más caras, ideales para proteger del deslustre esas monedas con algo de valor seminumismático.

Capsulas para monedas -30%* - LuzDeFaro (Distribuidor Leuchtturm en España, Portugal y Sudamerica) - Accesorios numismaticos y filatelicos. Numismatica. Albumes, capsulas y hojas de monedas.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Insisto en k el acontecimiento del año para los metales son las medidas de Basilea III de Junio ( el LBMA solicitó una prórroga hasta 2022 k no tendría , si sólo se le hace a ellos, ningún sentido , más k liar aún más las cosas ). Este vídeo va por ese camino.
> 
> 85% de físico para hacer malabares de papel, cortos, etc. A ver ké volketes se curran ahí.
> 
> Tienen k currarse una crypto wapa antes de verano , tras el twit de Alasdair McLeod de ayer no me extrañaría nada k esté ya en la trastienda de alguien , pues es de cajón y sería posicionarse al frente del mogollón de ofertas de custodia, etc k abundan en el sector...además del pastrollón k estaría en juego para kien popularizase un planteamiento asínn . Con ese mix, ahí sí k se adivina un pelotazo de kojonex, como suena.



Qué es el Basilea III y qué implicaciones tiene para la economía y los metales?


----------



## davitin (12 Feb 2021)

Que opináis de esto para guardar las monedas? Por menos de 7 pavos cien unidades en AliExpress:

€ 6,32 30%OFF | Estuche de almacenamiento de monedas transparente, 17/20/25/27/30mm, cápsulas para monedas redondas, transparente, Protector de monedas, colección de monedas, 100 Uds.
€6.32 30% de DESCUENTO|Estuche de almacenamiento de monedas transparente, 17/20/25/27/30mm, cápsulas para monedas redondas, transparente, Protector de monedas, colección de monedas, 100 Uds.|Cajas de dinero| - AliExpress


----------



## ESC (12 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Qué es el Basilea III y qué implicaciones tiene para la economía y los metales?



Todo.

Los acuerdos de Basilea son los acuerdos del BIS.

El BIS es el banco de pagos internacionales o mejor expresado, el banco central de los bancos centrales.

Estamos hablando del auténtico esqueleto sobre el que se vertebra la sociedad mundial, la banca.

De esto no se habla por... la tele.


----------



## Muttley (12 Feb 2021)

Precio oro vs Tasa de interés real del bono a 5 años. 
Correlación perfecta.
Posiblemente la gráfica más importante que se pueda mostrar.
Y se explica sola, con una flechita amarilla llega.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Qué es el Basilea III y qué implicaciones tiene para la economía y los metales?




Por lo que leí hace un tiempo se les exige a los operadores que tengan un mayor porcentaje de físico que respalde su "reserva fraccionaria". Si ahora es por ejemplo el 30% se pasa al 60% ( es un ejemplo, no me acuerdo del porcentaje)

Lógicamente si esto se lleva a cabo, la demanda física de plata/oro se disparará y con ella el precio, pues los operadores tendrán las necesidades de mayores reservas reales para poder operar.

Vamos, esto a grandes rasgos, pero habrá más cosas


----------



## esseri (12 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Qué es el Basilea III y qué implicaciones tiene para la economía y los metales?



Regulaciones banksters al máximo nivel mundial sobre niveles y calidá de activos en reserva. En principio, salieron a raíz de los ridículos balances de la banca mundial en Lehmann/2008 , petáos de derivados y otras yerbas imaginativas. Diría k un protocolo de normas orientadas a la estabilidá y solvencia banksters en las crisis k se dan ciclicamente.

Hacia el Gold ...pues todo lo k le toke puntualmente como Tier1 - riesgo cero como activo y consideración del 100% en los balances - .

Obviamente, Oro FÍSICO. Eso básicamente diría : " Keréis seguir chanchullando con humos varios ? ...OK, pa´éso estamos...pero x% de ÉSTO en la butxaka ". ( y el contexto actual es : + chanchullos, + INFLACIÓN MONETARIA = + Tier1 necesario - con la consiguiente mayor demanda y revalorización por su escasez -...o terminas la partida - jojojo ...y visto así, me descojono yo solo, sorry, pues no son más k las fichas necesarias de un Casino k autoriza a dar por culo y mangonear al personal - ).

Por cierto, os habeis dado cuenta de k con el Gold Tier 1 en los balances de banca comercial ...la tan reclamada hipotética revalorización a la brava del Gold no sólo apañaría las deudas públicas nacionales mediante las reservas de sus BC...*sino también los pufos de la banca comercial mundial ? - *ej gráfico* : *todo ese cañonazo sideral de pinícula de conspiranoia y terror del Deustche Bank a cuenta de montañas de derivados irresolubles , etc etc etc* - . *Es la pieza k falta.

Ésto va pillando forma en toda regla ( Borrón y cuenta nueva - necesario , más allá de un nuevo sistema monetario, para entrar limpio en un reset - en un click ).


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Precio oro vs Tasa de interés real del bono a 5 años.
> Correlación perfecta.
> Posiblemente la gráfica más importante que se pueda mostrar.
> Y se explica sola, con una flechita amarilla llega.
> ...



Tienes el 50% de posibilidades de acertar.


----------



## Muttley (12 Feb 2021)

Venga.
Una historia de carnaza nutritiva de las que se que os gusta.
Resulta que puse un aviso por mail en la USMint para que me informara de cuándo salían a la venta las American Silver Eagle Proof de 2021.
Simplemente por curiosidad. A la venta por 73$.
Bueno. Recibí correo el día 11 (ayer) para decirme que estarán disponibles a partir de las 12 del mediodía hora USA este, es decir, a las 6pm.





Hoy, ESTÁN AGOTADAS DESDE POR LA MAÑANA.
En menos de 24 horas han terminado con TODO.





Y tachán tachán tachán....

aparecen en Pre-Sale en Apmex a.....150$
Han subido el precio el 100% en UN DÍA.

2021 Proof Silver American Eagle Coins





que ya si eso se la mandamos en un par de semanitas.
Esto es el mundo REAL.
La plata que se toca.

No digo ná y lo digo tó


----------



## Daviot (12 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que opináis de esto para guardar las monedas? Por menos de 7 pavos cien unidades en AliExpress:
> 
> € 6,32 30%OFF | Estuche de almacenamiento de monedas transparente, 17/20/25/27/30mm, cápsulas para monedas redondas, transparente, Protector de monedas, colección de monedas, 100 Uds.
> €6.32 30% de DESCUENTO|Estuche de almacenamiento de monedas transparente, 17/20/25/27/30mm, cápsulas para monedas redondas, transparente, Protector de monedas, colección de monedas, 100 Uds.|Cajas de dinero| - AliExpress




Necesitas mejor una caja para cápsulas de 39-40 mm que son la medidas de la mayor parte de las monedas bullion de plata de 1 oz.

Y también mejor con anillos de espuma, ya que así puedes meter monedas de distinto diámetro estando bien sujetas.


60Pcs 40mm Clear Round Coin Cases Capsules Container Holder Storage Box Plastic | eBay

60Pcs 40mm Clear Round Plastic Coin Capsule Container Storage Box Holder Case | eBay







Wooden Storage Box Capsules Gasket Set For 20~40mm Commemorative Coin UK STOCK | eBay


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Feb 2021)

BRUTAL


----------



## Muttley (12 Feb 2021)

Asi es. Tal y como explicas.
El problema es el colateral a pagar y las cantidades de materia prima a respaldar.
Si la aseguradora o el banco ve oscilaciones y volatilidad en el precio, fundamentalmente al alza que favorezca claramente a la empresa, este colateral puede ser brutal.
Nadie ata perros con longanizas y las aseguradoras no están para perder dinero.
Y tampoco se lanzan a 5 años, nadie se la juega a un plazo tan largo. 
Son anuales con la cuota revisable, según las circunstancias. 
De forma que si pierden un año.....la prima al siguiente sube para compensar el pasado...y el que viene.
Es el ABCD del negocio de los seguros.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Venga.
> Una historia de carnaza nutritiva de las que se que os gusta.
> Resulta que puse un aviso por mail en la USMint para que me informara de cuándo salían a la venta las American Silver Eagle Proof de 2021.
> Simplemente por curiosidad. A la venta por 73$.
> ...



Diselo a el trabajo poco, que si lo digo yo, soy un vendedor sin alma que os quiere engañar...


----------



## estupeharto (12 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> BRUTAL



Eso sí que es aprovechar el espacio


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Diselo a el trabajo poco, que si lo digo yo, soy un vendedor sin alma que os quiere engañar...



Estas cosas las hacia yo magistralmente cuando habia cierta demanda de algo y causabas inquietud en el comprador de tal manera que aunque ese dia no le vendieras algo al otro lo dejabas sin un duro.

Yo tambien fui un vendedor sin alma, no engañaba en el sentido estricto pero causaba esas sensaciones falsas de escased en algo, era maravilloso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Feb 2021)

Eso lo esplique yo el otro dia, lo mismo pero con empresas de tecnologia que necesitan plata para componentes.

Ellos compran no para cinco, compran plata para 10 o 15 años y saben que tienen su plata al mismo precio durante ese tiempo.

Lo hacen para poder seguir dando su producto al mismo precio sin complicarse la vida con que si la plata sube o baja.

El otro dia en algun post lo comente y habia gente dudando diciendo que no era posible.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso lo esplique yo el otro dia, lo mismo pero con empresas de tecnologia que necesitan plata para componentes.
> 
> Ellos compran no para cinco, compran plata para 10 o 15 años y saben que tienen su plata al mismo precio durante ese tiempo.
> 
> ...



Es que simplemente no es posible, nadie vende plata a 15 años con precio pactado, eso lo has soñado tu o Africa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Es que simplemente no es posible, nadie vende plata a 15 años con precio pactado, eso lo has soñado tu o Africa.



Pues tambien lo ha soñado el otro forero que lo ha puesto.

A ti no te venderan a esos precios por que tendras una tienda tirando a chica pero empresas grandes que compran millonadas........


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues tambien lo ha soñado el otro forero que lo ha puesto.
> 
> A ti no te venderan a esos precios por que tendras una tienda tirando a chica pero empresas grandes que compran millonadas........



No te esfuerces muchacho, yo todo lo que tenia que vender ya lo vendi y me dio para jubilarme con 50 años, pero NO, NADIE vende plata a 15 años vista con precio pactado.


----------



## Furillo (12 Feb 2021)

A ver qué os parece el vidrio:


----------



## Muttley (13 Feb 2021)

[


Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso lo esplique yo el otro dia, lo mismo pero con empresas de tecnologia que necesitan plata para componentes.
> 
> Ellos compran no para cinco, compran plata para 10 o 15 años y saben que tienen su plata al mismo precio durante ese tiempo.
> 
> ...



Lo que ha dicho el forero es que tenían colateral por 5 años a precio fijo.
Mi opinión es que eso es muy complicado.
Jugar a 5 años. Ni la aseguradora ni la empresa.
Ni la aseguradora puede permitirse perder los dineros para cubrir de papel si el precio se le pone en contra de manera importante, ni la empresa puede permitirse gastos financieros brutales para asegurar un precio qie también podría quedar estable.

Me ha parecido ver que el forero @*~*2 antes de editar hablaba de que la empresa estaba cubierta hasta 9$ a 5 años si el coste era 6$ en el momento de la firma. Lo he leído rápido, a lo mejor me he equivocado.
Esto sería brutal, hablamos de cubrir un 50% de incremenro en un plazo larguísimo.
No se si es exacto. Pero si lo es, la prima debería ser de órdago a la grande.
Precisamente por eso, este tipo de contratos se hacen anuales.

Ejemplo.
La aseguradora de mi empresa renueva póliza todos los años en operaciones, renovando el 31 Dic.
Este año 2021, hay cláusula COVID y muchísimas de las incidencias aplicables al COVID quedan fuera.
Por supuesto la prima aumenta, al haber aumentado la siniestralidad debido al COVID.
Si hubiera contratos a 5 años, sin cláusula COVID, podía llevarla a la ruina con tres o cuatro años de incidencia del virus. Y hubiera arrastrado a su pool.
Si se quiere renovar por un año sin cláusula COVID el precio es el triple....por lo menos, en el caso que lo ofrecieran.

Un contrato de colateral sobre el precio de una materia prima, es simplemente eso, un seguro.
Formulado con derivados pero funciona como tal. Sus primas etc...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Lo que ha dicho el forero es que tenían colateral por 5 años a precio fijo.
> ...




Pero es que eso mismo lo vi yo en empresas chinas de componentes electronicos que compraban plata a precio fijo durante 10 años o mas.

No recuerdo donde lo vi, pero estoy seguro de que lo vi, asi ellos se aseguraban el precio de la materia prima.

Puede ser perfectamente posible por mucho que salgan los de las tiendas a decir que es imposible.

Imaginate que hay una mina que por debajo de 65 centimos no les compensa sacar nada, llega una empresa X y les dice mira os compramos tantas onzas durante 10 años a este precio fijo, alomejor gracias a eso la empresa se asegura suministro a precio fijo y la minera se asegura poder minar durante esos 10 años sabiendo que aunque baje le pagan a ellos lo mismo.

Yo lo veo una manera reciproca de asegurar trabajo por los dos lados.


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2021)

El precio de la plata en 16 dólares la onza en papel y a más de 35 en físico.

Desde luego hay demanda, si no no se vendería a estos precios.


----------



## Grecorio (13 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero es que eso mismo lo vi yo en empresas chinas de componentes electronicos que compraban plata a precio fijo durante 10 años o mas.
> 
> No recuerdo donde lo vi, pero estoy seguro de que lo vi, asi ellos se aseguraban el precio de la materia prima.
> 
> ...



El precio de extracción depende del valor de la energía es decir de la cotización del barril de petróleo. 
Creo muy arriesgado fijar el suministro de una materia prima a 10 años con la volatilidad del precio de la energía.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> El precio de la plata en 16 dólares la onza en papel y a más de 35 en físico.
> 
> Desde luego hay demanda, si no no se vendería a estos precios.



16 dolares? Cerró la semana a más de 27

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> 16 dolares? Cerró la semana a más de 27
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues es lo que me sale en Google, 20 euros la onza.


----------



## IvanRios (13 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pues es lo que me sale en Google, 20 euros la onza.



Precio de la plata hoy - Precios de la plata y cotización del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (13 Feb 2021)

Alguno habéis comprado en CMC? Son fiables?


----------



## tristezadeclon (13 Feb 2021)

*Días locos por dinero*
Por Alasdair Macleod

Personal de Goldmoney 11 de febrero de 2021

*Este artículo anticipa el fin del régimen de moneda fiduciaria y argumenta por qué su reemplazo solo puede ser oro y plata, muy probablemente en forma de dinero fiduciario convertido en sustitutos del oro.*

*Las subidas de tipos de interés de Fiat serán imparables*
Las tasas de interés están destinadas a aumentar, lo que refleja una caída en el poder adquisitivo de las monedas fiduciarias. Pero los inversores comparten la idea errónea de que el creciente interés es bajista por el oro y la plata. Señalan que cuanto más alta es la tasa de interés de las monedas fiduciarias o de inversiones como los bonos del gobierno, mayor es el costo de oportunidad de poseer metal físico, que dicen que no paga intereses. La comparación no es válida, porque la posesión de oro físico es equivalente al efectivo fiduciario físico, ninguno de los cuales paga intereses. Pero el oro se puede prestar o arrendar por interés, de la misma manera que cualquier moneda fiduciaria.

La tasa de interés obtenida viene determinada por los mismos factores, pero la tasa originaria, es decir, la tasa desprovista de factores de riesgo crediticio, es diferente. Esto se refiere a la preferencia temporal, la preferencia de la propiedad inmediata a la posesión en un momento futuro. Dado que la comparación es entre la posesión real y la promesa de posesión en el futuro, el valor futuro de cualquier forma de dinero se valora naturalmente con un descuento sobre su valor actual, y convencionalmente esto se refleja en su tasa de interés original.

Si un banco central emite fiat adicional, un tenedor racional asumirá que su poder adquisitivo en el futuro será menor que el del presente. El elemento de preferencia temporal a favor de la posesión actual aumentará, reflejado en la expectativa de un menor valor futuro de la moneda y, por lo tanto, una mayor tasa de interés original para compensar. En un mercado libre, este elemento de las tasas de interés se establece marginalmente entre prestamistas y prestatarios. De manera similar, en los mercados libres se decide una tasa de preferencia temporal por el oro. La conclusión es que las preferencias temporales por el oro y el dinero fiduciario son independientes entre sí.

Supongamos ahora que un banco central se embarca en una política de inflar su moneda fiduciaria en una cantidad considerable. Podemos ver que esto afectará radicalmente las percepciones del poder adquisitivo futuro, lo que conducirá a tasas de interés sustancialmente más altas. Pero eso es resistido por el banco central, que aumenta su intervención en los mercados financieros para asegurar que las tasas de interés permanezcan contenidas. Parte de esa supresión es afirmar que las políticas monetarias no conducirán a un aumento de los precios. En otras palabras, a una pérdida del poder adquisitivo de la moneda.

La supresión de la evidencia de las consecuencias de la inflación monetaria para el poder adquisitivo de las monedas describe la situación actual, no solo para el dólar, sino para todas las demás monedas fiduciarias en diversos grados. Ahora que la inflación monetaria se ha acelerado a nuevos niveles, la supresión de la tasa de interés no puede continuar por mucho más tiempo, porque sin el reconocimiento de la preferencia temporal, una moneda fiduciaria se rechaza a favor de bienes y materias primas, que se puede esperar que retengan su valor mejor que el divisa. Es por eso que el aumento en las cantidades de moneda fiduciaria ya está provocando aumentos generalizados en los precios de las materias primas.

Cuando los actores económicos comienzan a experimentar la pérdida del poder adquisitivo de la moneda, la fuga del dinero fiduciario solo puede ser detenido por el banco central al darse cuenta de que debe permitir que las tasas de interés reflejen adecuadamente la preferencia temporal. Pero con el financiamiento del déficit de su gobierno en mente, el banco central está bajo presión para contener los aumentos de las tasas de interés. Mientras tanto, la preferencia temporal por el oro se mantendrá relativamente estable, y el oro se volverá cada vez más preferido al fiat siempre que las tasas de interés no representen la preferencia temporal del fiat. Es por esto que en la década inflacionaria de los setenta, el precio del oro comenzó la década con un precio de $ 35 y una tasa de fondos de la Fed de 9.25%, y terminó la década en un pico de $ 850, mientras que el FFR subió a casi el 20%, en contradicción con la creencia errónea de que el aumento de las tasas de interés es malo para el precio del oro.

Hay dos formas de detener el aumento del precio del oro en relación con el fiat. La obvia es dejar de expandir su cantidad en circulación, lo que disminuirá la preferencia temporal entre la propiedad actual y futura de la moneda. Esto siempre es resistido por inflacionistas neokeynesianos. La alternativa, desplegada por Paul Volcker en 1980-1981, es elevar las tasas de interés por encima de la tasa de preferencia temporal de la moneda para persuadir a los tenedores de que vendan oro por dinero fiduciario.

Claramente, existen las condiciones para que las tasas de interés aumenten significativamente, dado el grado actual de inflación monetaria, que posiblemente ahora está entrando en espirales hiperinflacionarias para el dólar y otras monedas fiduciarias. Esto no debería postergar la propiedad de dinero metálico: de hecho, debería fomentarlo.


*Rivalidad de criptomonedas*
El argumento de la oferta relativa, según el cual bitcoin tiene su oferta limitada a 21 millones de monedas, postula que a medida que nos acercamos a la cifra final, se vuelve progresivamente más difícil emitir bitcoins, con más de 19 millones ya existentes. Esto se compara con las monedas gubernamentales cuya oferta está creciendo rápidamente, un punto que se entiende ampliamente en los círculos financieros e incluso en sectores del público en general. Una simple comparación entre bitcoin y fiat invita a asumir que bitcoin es una nueva forma de dinero, y sus partidarios llegan a la conclusión de que reemplazará al oro como alternativa al fiat y, finalmente, al fiat en sí mismo. Los entusiastas también consideran que los bancos centrales están ocupados inventando sus propias monedas digitales para dar credibilidad al concepto criptográfico más amplio.

Para que una criptomoneda como bitcoin sea aceptada como dinero, debe estar disponible libremente para transacciones y desear ser utilizada como dinero por la gente común, y no solo por los millennials con conocimientos tecnológicos. Pero si el supuesto dinero nuevo está aumentando en poder adquisitivo ad infinitum debido a su falta de nueva oferta, ¿quién en su sano juicio se separará de él por bienes? ¿Quién lo considerará como valor objetivo en sus transacciones? ¿Quién tomará prestados bitcoins para invertir en producción, cuando el costo de reembolsar el capital garantizará una pérdida en el proyecto? ¿Y cómo funcionaría un mercado de bonos bitcoin?

Los fanáticos de bitcoin como dinero del mañana están ignorando las características requeridas de una forma utilizable de dinero sólido. Todas las preguntas planteadas en el párrafo anterior deben ser respondidas positivamente. Pero si se convierte en el nuevo dinero, el mundo post-fiat se hundirá en una depresión permanente. En contraste, el oro es lo suficientemente flexible como para operar como dinero y, además, tenemos un legado que señalar de un progreso económico espectacular bajo un patrón oro durante el siglo XIX hasta el estallido de la Primera Guerra Mundial.

El oro no solo proporciona respuestas satisfactorias a todas esas preguntas en el penúltimo párrafo, sino que la mayoría de los bancos centrales poseen algo de oro físico, pero hasta donde sabemos, ninguno tiene bitcoin. También están ocupados inventando sus propias monedas digitales, pero son simplemente fiat con otro nombre. Lejos de adoptar el concepto de criptomoneda, a los bancos centrales les interesa anular a los competidores del libro mayor distribuido a las monedas emitidas por el estado.

Cuando las monedas fiduciarias fallan, la única opción será que conviertan las monedas fiduciarias distribuidas en sustitutos del oro. De no hacerlo, los gobiernos no podrán pagar ninguno de sus costos, incluidos los salarios de los políticos.

Mientras tanto, las criptomonedas están en auge. El éxito de bitcoin amenaza con ser visto como un rival vergonzoso del dólar por la Fed y el Tesoro de los Estados Unidos, y ahora que la administración Biden se está familiarizando con los asuntos del gobierno, será sorprendente que la Sra. Yellen, la nueva Secretaria del Tesoro, no aborda el problema pronto.

Curiosamente, esos supuestos maestros del universo que recientemente perdieron de manera tan espectacular ante los apostadores privados de Robinhood ahora están haciendo el tipo de pronósticos de precios para bitcoin que en los mercados alcistas de acciones anteriores fueron hechos por botones, ascensoristas y taxistas, marcando de manera confiable la parte superior del mercado. mercado: 1929 se refiere. ¡Tiempos locos de verdad!

*¿Por qué el oro no refleja la hiperinflación del dólar?*
Una de las razones por las que los hodlers de bitcoin ven que bitcoin se convierta en el nuevo dinero es la respuesta silenciosa de los precios del oro a la creciente degradación monetaria, en comparación con la de bitcoin. También se argumenta que cuando los inversores anteriormente cubrían la degradación fiduciaria comprando oro, ahora están comprando bitcoins.

Puede haber algo de verdad en el desvío de la compra de oro a bitcoin. Pero el argumento falla cuando se da cuenta de que la gran mayoría de los compradores de bitcoins anticipan vender para obtener ganancias en la moneda base de los compradores. La similitud no es con el oro físico, sino con la inversión en minas, ETF y oro de papel.

La verdadera razón del bajo rendimiento del oro es la antipatía establecida desde hace mucho tiempo por el establecimiento, algo que debería servir como una advertencia para los hodlers de bitcoin. Considerar el oro como moneda sólida es dar la espalda a la macroeconomía keynesiana, algo que el gobierno de los Estados Unidos, con su interés de promover y retener la hegemonía del dólar, ha desalentado activamente. Con el fin de absorber la demanda de oro físico, ha fomentado el crecimiento de los mercados de papel, que los bancos de lingotes pueden expandir a voluntad. Esta política va más allá de los metales preciosos e incluye metales básicos y otras materias primas industriales, lo que permite que el dólar mantenga un valor más estable medido frente a ellos de lo que sería de otra manera.

Los analistas han considerado tradicionalmente este contrato de oro como una pelea entre la categoría de dinero administrado y los swaps, con los fondos de cobertura tomando el lado largo. Cuando son muy largos, lo que refleja una preferencia por el oro sobre los dólares, han demostrado ser vulnerables a las incursiones bajistas de los Swaps, que conocen las posiciones de stop loss y pueden activarlas activamente. Además, muy pocos fondos de cobertura están interesados en la entrega de metal físico, lo que los hace vulnerables a la presión para cerrar sus posiciones a medida que se acerca el vencimiento del contrato.

Estas maniobras de los Swaps han tenido tanto éxito en el pasado que lo que sucede con el precio del oro es secundario al nivel de exposición alcista de los fondos de cobertura. La historia se ilustra en la Figura 4.






La correlación es direccional, con subidas y bajadas en la posición neta de dinero administrado subiendo y bajando con el precio del oro. Esto se debe a que los bancos de lingotes controlan el mercado. Cuando los fondos de cobertura son largos, se ven obligados a vender en un mercado a la baja, lo que hace que el precio baje, lo que permite a los Swaps cubrir sus posiciones cortas de manera rentable. Y cuando han recuperado sus cortos, dejan que el precio suba, animando a los hedge funds a volver a alargarse para que se repita este ejercicio altamente rentable. Los fondos de cobertura son calificados de idiotas útiles y siempre han caído en la trampa. Eso es hasta hace poco.

La tabla de la Figura 3 anterior muestra un cambio notable. Entre enero de 2020 y hoy, los fondos de cobertura han reducido su proporción de la posición total del especulador del 60% al 37%. Esto es aún más notable, porque sus largos netos se han reducido en 142.681 contratos. En cambio, la categoría Otros Reportados ha aumentado su participación en el total del 26% al 47%, lo que representa un aumento en sus largos netos de 80.572 contratos. Es esta categoría de Comex la que ha ido aumentando sus largos netos y se ha posicionado para la entrega física al vencimiento del contrato. Esto es un dolor de cabeza para los Swaps, porque en el pasado solo se les exigía ocasionalmente que entregaran metal físico. El problema ahora es que la categoría Otros informados está absorbiendo lingotes escasos que los bancos de lingotes no tienen.

Con esta información ahora se puede deducir por qué el precio del oro no ha reflejado el cambio en la inflación monetaria de marzo de 2020 tanto como podría haberlo hecho, cuando la Fed recortó su tasa de fondos a cero y comenzó una flexibilización cuantitativa acelerada de $ 120 cada mes. Los bancos de lingotes han fracasado en su intento de reducir sus posiciones cortas. En cambio, se han vuelto desesperados por sentarse a pagar el precio por temor a mayores pérdidas. Pero con la participación de los fondos de cobertura disminuida, su única esperanza es sacudir de alguna manera los largos de Other Reported. Sus intentos de hacerlo han fracasado repetidamente y es probable que continúen haciéndolo. La Figura 5 muestra cómo los largos netos de Otros reportados han seguido aumentando desde mediados de 2018, durante el tiempo en que los fondos de cobertura se han rendido colectivamente.







Es solo una cuestión de tiempo limitado antes de que la peligrosa posición de los Swaps conduzca a una carrera contra ellos, y tal vez la plata se convierta en el catalizador.

*Silver gira el tornillo en el sistema de papel*
Enrojecidos con su éxito de causar pérdidas a los fondos de cobertura lo suficientemente descuidados como para vender acciones ilíquidas, hace dos semanas los operadores de Robinhood centraron su atención en la plata, y más específicamente en el ETF de SLV como un medio para exprimir a los bancos de lingotes. Entre el 28 de enero y la madrugada del 1 de febrero, hora estándar del este, obligaron al precio de la plata a subir $ 4.75 dólares a un máximo de $ 30.10. Al mismo tiempo, el oro subió $ 36, el platino subió $ 64 e incluso el precio del petróleo comenzó a subir, con el WTI pasando de menos de $ 52 a $ 58 actualmente. Quizás no todo esto se pueda atribuir a los comerciantes de Robinhood, pero ciertamente trastornaron el carrito de la manzana.

Los participantes autorizados de SLV (aquellos con licencia de SLV para presentar metal físico y, a cambio, tienen acciones creadas) se han visto obligados a encontrar más de 2.850 toneladas de plata para entregar al custodio, JPMorgan London. Según Ronan Manly de Bullionstar, el total de tenencias de plata ETF en Londres es de 28,649 toneladas, más del 85% de toda la plata abovedada en la bailía de la LBMA. https://www.goldmoney.com/research/goldmoney-insights/crazy-days-for-money#_edn1_ Dado que gran parte del resto está en custodia para otras partes, prácticamente no hay liquidez, ni, por lo que sabemos, tampoco hay liquidez en Suiza.

Lo que parece haber hecho la multitud de Robinhood es alertar al mundo sobre la escasez de plata. Como catalizador, incluso podrían tener éxito donde los hermanos Hunt no lograron arrinconar el mercado en 1980. Inicialmente, los bancos de lingotes lograron bajar el precio del papel a 26 dólares el jueves pasado, desde que la plata parece estar reanudando su escalada.

Esta inversión por la que una multitud de pequeños inversores puede amenazar con desestabilizar los mercados es una prueba más de la fragilidad de los mercados.

*Resumen y conclusión*
Los lingotes de oro y plata físicos son la única protección disponible contra el fin de las monedas fiduciarias. Por las siguientes razones podemos resumir por qué deberían ser atesorados por individuos para protegerse del fin del dinero fiduciario.




Un colapso en el poder adquisitivo del dólar junto con su burbuja de activos financieros inflada por la Fed, y del euro como consecuencia de los sistemas bancarios y de liquidación completamente corruptos son cada vez más difíciles de aplazar.
 


Otros bancos centrales de todo el mundo están acelerando la destrucción de sus monedas fiduciarias al acelerar su suministro de dinero. Además, sus reservas están compuestas mayoritariamente por dólares y euros, que es cada vez más probable que resulten sin valor.
 


Las creencias macroeconómicas fundadas han llevado a niveles crecientes de políticas monetarias equivocadas. Los banqueros centrales no comprenden la diferencia entre el PIB y el progreso económico, y los estadísticos del gobierno suprimen la evidencia de inflación de precios para justificar las políticas inflacionistas.
 


El público está entendiendo la verdadera magnitud del daño causado por las políticas monetarias, lo que se refleja en la fuga hacia bitcoin. Un colapso de las monedas fiduciarias no será una sorpresa total.
 


La creencia de que bitcoin es el dinero futuro post-fiduciario no tiene en cuenta los requisitos de un medio de intercambio que funcione. No se adapta al desafío y los gobiernos lo verán cada vez más como el enemigo de sus monedas fiduciarias.
 


El precio del oro ha sido suprimido, originalmente por una cuestión de política monetaria para no exponer las consecuencias del inflacionismo, pero hoy porque los mercados de futuros y forwards se han quedado sin liquidez física para respaldarlos. Actúan como una presa que frena las inundaciones. Esa presa podría estallar en cualquier momento.
 


Y cuando esa presa explote, será parte de un problema más amplio que implica el estallido de burbujas de bonos y el colapso del régimen de moneda fiduciaria mundial. La magnitud del cambio financiero presenta un paralelo preocupante con la caída del sistema soviético en su potencial repentino.
 
La única protección es atesorar dinero físico sólido, protegido fuera del sistema bancario. El precio es irrelevante. Es poco probable que aquellos que no tienen oro o plata físicos tengan la oportunidad de corregir su error.

Crazy days for money_


----------



## Porestar (13 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Alguno habéis comprado en CMC? Son fiables?



Sí, les he comprado oro y plata sin problema un par de veces, y no tardaron mucho en enviar.


----------



## Santogrial (13 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Alguno habéis comprado en CMC? Son fiables?



<Totalmente recomendables tanto en tienda física , como online


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> *Días locos por dinero*
> Por Alasdair Macleod
> 
> Personal de Goldmoney 11 de febrero de 2021
> ...



Cada día hacen los anuncios más largos.


----------



## IvanRios (13 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Sí, les he comprado oro y plata sin problema un par de veces, y no tardaron mucho en enviar.



Hace escasos días hice mi primer pedido en CMC, y al ir a pagar, no me apareció la opción de pago con tarjeta y solo me salía la de transferencia, no recuerdo si también la de pay Pal u otra y contrareembolso. No sé si la opción de pago con tarjeta no está operativa o no sé por qué no me apareció.


----------



## Porestar (13 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Hace escasos días hice mi primer pedido en CMC, y al ir a pagar, no me apareció la opción de pago con tarjeta y solo me salía la de transferencia, no recuerdo si también la de pay Pal u otra y contrareembolso. No sé si la opción de pago con tarjeta no está operativa o no sé por qué no me apareció.



No me he fijado, yo lo hago por transferencia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> *Días locos por dinero*
> Por Alasdair Macleod
> 
> Personal de Goldmoney 11 de febrero de 2021
> ...



Muy bueno

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somedus (13 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Alguno habéis comprado en CMC? Son fiables?



Yo les compré un día que visité Valladolid y bien. Me mosqueó un poco al principio porque la tienda está en un piso. El dueño no estaba y me atendió una mujer que estaba con una niña en la casa/oficina. El material al precio que se indicaba en web, factura de la compra y la mujer bastante amable. El pago fue en efectivo y para darme la vuelta tuvo que ir a buscar monedas en otra habitación. Tampoco tengo mucha experiencia comprando físicamente pero me pareció todo un poco surrealista. Lo importante es que salí contento de allí. Si vuelvo a Valladolid les volveré a comprar algo.

Saludos.


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Feb 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> Yo les compré un día que visité Valladolid y bien. Me mosqueó un poco al principio porque la tienda está en un piso. El dueño no estaba y me atendió una mujer que estaba con una niña en la casa/oficina. El material al precio que se indicaba en web, factura de la compra y la mujer bastante amable. El pago fue en efectivo y para darme la vuelta tuvo que ir a buscar monedas en otra habitación. Tampoco tengo mucha experiencia comprando físicamente pero me pareció todo un poco surrealista. Lo importante es que salí contento de allí. Si vuelvo a Valladolid les volveré a comprar algo.
> 
> Saludos.



Un poco surrealista sí que es. Si no fuera por la niña se podría pensar que fuiste a un piso a que te atendiera una mujer para intercambiar dinero por otra cosa 

Y ya le vale al tío dejar a una mujer sola con una cría atendiendo a un hombre y encima dejándolo solo ahí mientras se va a otra habitación a por las vueltas y todo esto con metales de por medio...


----------



## Daviot (14 Feb 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> Yo les compré un día que visité Valladolid y bien. Me mosqueó un poco al principio porque la tienda está en un piso. El dueño no estaba y me atendió una mujer que estaba con una niña en la casa/oficina. El material al precio que se indicaba en web, factura de la compra y la mujer bastante amable. El pago fue en efectivo y para darme la vuelta tuvo que ir a buscar monedas en otra habitación. Tampoco tengo mucha experiencia comprando físicamente pero me pareció todo un poco surrealista. Lo importante es que salí contento de allí. Si vuelvo a Valladolid les volveré a comprar algo.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, pues entonces su web es lo que se llama one man web. Lo lleva él y si acaso su mujer. Esto explica lo que el dueño ( Germán ) decía en un video, que él vendía principalmente a personas mayores de la zona que le hacían pedidos grandes y que bueno el resto de pedidos que le hacíamos en realidad no le merecía mucho la pena.


----------



## Santogrial (14 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pues entonces su web es lo que se llama one man web. Lo lleva él y si acaso su mujer. Esto explica lo que el dueño ( Germán ) decía en un video, que él vendía principalmente a personas mayores de la zona que le hacían pedidos grandes y que bueno el resto de pedidos que le hacíamos en realidad no le merecía mucho la pena.



también hay una chica muy joven que atiende muy bien , es cierto que aún no me ha atendido Germán , pero estoy muy contento con ellos y más por los precios de la plata y monedas que están muy ajustados a un precio bueno.


----------



## Daviot (14 Feb 2021)

Santogrial dijo:


> también hay una chica muy joven que atiende muy bien , es cierto que aún no me ha atendido Germán , pero estoy muy contento con ellos y más por los precios de la plata y monedas que están muy ajustados a un precio bueno.



No, si yo también estoy satisfecho con una compra que hice hará más de un año de 2 Britannias de oro. Lo único que digo es que si se le juntan unos cuantos pedidos pues igual se le aturuya un poco la cosa.


----------



## Lego. (14 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> BRUTAL



Ese hilo del reddit es tremendo, pero no por la media docena de _heavy stackers_ enseñando sus barras de 15 kilos y sus Monster Boxes, sino por la ingente cantidad de NUEVOS jugadores enseñando orgullosos sus primeras compras.


----------



## Lego. (14 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero es que eso mismo lo vi yo en empresas chinas de componentes electronicos que compraban plata a precio fijo durante 10 años o mas.
> 
> No recuerdo donde lo vi, pero estoy seguro de que lo vi, asi ellos se aseguraban el precio de la materia prima.
> 
> ...



En el caso de que se haya firmado eso tal como lo dices, daría igual. Si la plata en ese período se pone muy por encima de ese precio, la empresa que tiene el compromiso de proveer quiebra y fin del asunto.

Es como con las pensiones VIP. Da igual como se pongan, ni si tienen razón o no al exigir cobrarlas mientras todo se hunde a su alrededor. Donde no hay no hay. La úica incógnita es cuándo y por dónde se romperá la cadena de "comprmisos".


----------



## Porestar (14 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No, si yo también estoy satisfecho con una compra que hice hará más de un año de 2 Britannias de oro. Lo único que digo es que si se le juntan unos cuantos pedidos pues igual se le aturuya un poco la cosa.



Pues el domingo de cuando se lió gorda en Reddit les compré plata y el jueves ya estaba de camino, no sé cómo empresas grandes ponían tantas pegas o subían tanto el premium...


----------



## Lanx (14 Feb 2021)

Entonces, ahora que es más recomendable? Comprar oro o plata? Estoy empezando, compré al andorrano justo el día antes de lo de GameStop y estoy mirando estos días pero no me interesa mucho lo que hay, ni en coininvest tampoco.
Me gustaría estrenarme con el oro, que he visto que ha bajado y me gusta más lo que veo (a nivel numismático), pero no sé sí rentaría más pedir algo de plata...


----------



## brigante 88 (14 Feb 2021)

Uno puede llegar a comprender perfectamente, como estos Yankees son capaces de anunciar los tesoros que muchos de ellos tiene en sus casa y sin cámara de seguridad. 
Aquí por desgracia impensable ya que "casí" cualquier ciudadano legal o ilegal tiene mas potestad en tu casa y tus bienes que TU.


El Yankee con "su poliza de seguro"


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2021)

Las monedas de 50cts mexicanos tienen algún valor numismático a parte de su valor en plata o son monedas muy comunes?


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Uno puede llegar a comprender perfectamente, como estos Yankees son capaces de anunciar los tesoros que muchos de ellos tiene en sus casa y sin cámara de seguridad.
> Aquí por desgracia impensable ya que "casí" cualquier ciudadano legal o ilegal tiene mas potestad en tu casa y tus bienes que TU.



Hace falta ser gilipollas para anunciar tus "tesoros", seas NorteAmericano o Español, el palo te lo dan en cualquier parte.


----------



## brigante 88 (14 Feb 2021)

No estoy a favor de las armas, pero si que estoy a favor *de defenderse,* y quizás sea eso lo que les permite el vivir con y mas derechos y amparados por ley dentro de sus casas. 





davitin dijo:


> Hace falta ser gilipollas para anunciar tus "tesoros", seas NorteAmericano o Español, el palo te lo dan en cualquier parte.


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> No estoy a favor de las armas, pero si que estoy a favor *de defenderse,* y quizás sea eso lo que les permite el vivir con y mas derechos y amparados por ley dentro de sus casas.



Yo también estoy a favor de que podamos defendernos, pero ir enseñando algo como el oro o la plata que tienes a los cuatro vientos es un boleto para meterte en problemas, te respalde la ley o no.

No tiene nada que ver con tus derechos, enseñar tu riqueza a los demás siempre ha sido una mala idea, en cualquier época y lugar.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Feb 2021)

Lanx dijo:


> Entonces, ahora que es más recomendable? Comprar oro o plata? Estoy empezando, compré al andorrano justo el día antes de lo de GameStop y estoy mirando estos días pero no me interesa mucho lo que hay, ni en coininvest tampoco.
> Me gustaría estrenarme con el oro, que he visto que ha bajado y me gusta más lo que veo (a nivel numismático), pero no sé sí rentaría más pedir algo de plata...



Dado los premiums en la plata, ahora mismo si no tienes oro quizas mejor estrenarte por ahi, ya que los premiums siguen bajos.


----------



## fff (14 Feb 2021)

Lanx dijo:


> Me gustaría estrenarme con el oro, que he visto que ha bajado y me gusta más lo que veo (a nivel numismático), pero no sé sí rentaría más pedir algo de plata...



A nivel semi-numismático, iníciate con sencillos 20FF, alfonsinas, soberanos... que te deberian costar no muy alejadas del metal (según escasez)
Para ir a monedas numismáticas tienes que dominar las calidades.


----------



## tristezadeclon (14 Feb 2021)

Estimado amigo de GATA y Gold (y Silver):

El fondo de plata que cotiza en bolsa, SLV, parece que acaba de modificar su prospecto para reconocer la dificultad de obtener metal para el fondo.

La enmienda advierte que el fondo ahora puede ser vulnerable a una pequeña contracción "dramática", como la reciente contracción de las acciones de GameStop que causó sensación en todo el mundo.

El cambio, citado por Bullion Star esta noche en Twitter, parece haber sido impulsado por el movimiento inspirado en Reddit de este mes para atacar los cortos en el metal monetario.

SLV no parece haber emitido ningún anuncio de la enmienda a su prospecto, quizás confiando en que los defensores de los metales monetarios la encontrarían eventualmente y evitarían al fondo la molestia de alertar a los mercados.

FLASH: Silver ETF SLV admits trouble sourcing metal and vulnerability to 'dramatic' short squeeze | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

******************

lo que no entiendo es como saben que ha modificado el prospecto si luego mas abajo dicen q SLV no ha emitido ningún anuncio de enmienda a su prospecto, me lo expliquen

tiene pinta de bulo interesado para intentar aprovechar el momentum y la inercia creados con wallstreetsilver


----------



## Beto (14 Feb 2021)

yo las meto en capsulas. Siempre las toco con guantes. Las unicas que manoseo sin nada son los duros antiguos y las de Franco


----------



## Beto (14 Feb 2021)

tu recuerdas la cara de Gollum con su anillo? Pues hazte una foto cuando las tengas en la mano


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2021)

Entonces las cápsulas para guardar monedas no pueden ser de PVC, no? Las que venden en AliExpress en la descripción pone con son de "acrílico"....esas servirían? La almohadilla que llevan no reaccionaria con la plata?


----------



## fff (14 Feb 2021)

Sin miedo, las puedes tocar por el borde. Lo ideal es "no meter los dedos" en el campo de la moneda.
Lo que hay que tener cuidado, con la plata es no arrimar la boca, no echarle el aliento, porque alguna microgotilla, después te puede hacer que se ponga negra (donde cayera la microgotilla...). En cualquier caso (para bullion sólo), líquido limpiaplata, 5 minutos y nueva otra vez.
Nunca frotar la plata para limpiar


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2021)

Sobre las limpiezas cada uno tendrá su opinión.
Una duro con 140 años, que ha tenido su calle y sin cuidados, lo tienes ahora prácticamente como estaba. Se limpia y tienes el peso y brillo de plata (descontando el desgaste del roce de los años que haya tenido).

Una moneda que tengas sin uso de calle, guardada en lugar normal, porque la cojas y la toques no le va a pasar nada. Si la vendes dentro de 2 años o cuando sea, va a estar igual. Te la van a pagar a peso.

Otra cosa son monedas especiales que se compran y venden por su dibujo, tirada o lo que sea y que valoran si están en perfecto estado, etc. Pero eso es otra cosa.


----------



## Daviot (14 Feb 2021)

Lanx dijo:


> Entonces, ahora que es más recomendable? Comprar oro o plata? Estoy empezando, compré al andorrano justo el día antes de lo de GameStop y estoy mirando estos días pero no me interesa mucho lo que hay, ni en coininvest tampoco.
> Me gustaría estrenarme con el oro, que he visto que ha bajado y me gusta más lo que veo (a nivel numismático), pero no sé sí rentaría más pedir algo de plata...



Ahora parece más recomendable hacerse con plata siempre que la encuentres a buen precio, por ejemplo 27 euros la onza es un buen precio y difícil de conseguir algo por debajo de esa cifra.

El oro está pasando una mala racha porque está bajando algo el precio y puede que baje algo más si no hay algo que le haga salir del canal bajista a corto plazo en el que está ahora mismo.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (14 Feb 2021)

fff dijo:


> Sin miedo, las puedes tocar por el borde. Lo ideal es "no meter los dedos" en el campo de la moneda.
> Lo que hay que tener cuidado, con la plata es no arrimar la boca, no echarle el aliento, porque alguna microgotilla, después te puede hacer que se ponga negra (donde cayera la microgotilla...). En cualquier caso (para bullion sólo), líquido limpiaplata, 5 minutos y nueva otra vez.
> Nunca frotar la plata para limpiar



Las bañas en el líquido y luego las aclaras con agua, las secas con secador, o con servilleta o cómo?


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (14 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Entonces las cápsulas para guardar monedas no pueden ser de PVC, no? Las que venden en AliExpress en la descripción pone con son de "acrílico"....esas servirían? La almohadilla que llevan no reaccionaria con la plata?



No sabría decirte pero en la web luz de faro venden cápsulas específicas y no creo que las estropeen aunque no sé de qué estarán hechas


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Las bañas en el líquido y luego las aclaras con agua, las secas con secador, o con servilleta o cómo?



Si tienes una moneda de plata que esté sucia (tipo plata vieja), le das con bicarbonato y vinagre. Con las mismas manos la limpias (o con una esponja si no te quieres pringar mucho y tienes unas cuantas). Luego fairy, la enjuagas y la secas con papel de cocina. Lista y brillante.

Si es una moneda nueva y está bien, no necesitas hacerle cosas. Pero si la quieres limpiar por algún motivo, un poco de fairy con las manos y la secas con papel cocina, absorbiendo el agua solo y luego con un paño de microfibras con cuidado.

Pero eso depende del grado que tenga cada uno con respecto a este tema. El mío es ese. Con cuidado pero sin obsesionarse. Lo de tenerlas en un plástico y no darse el lujo de tocarlas no lo veo. Que no se van a desintegrar.... Las de plata cuenta con valor por su peso, y las de horo también. De ahí no va a bajar. Estamos hablando de tratarlas con cuidado, no rozarlas con otras, no caídas, etc. Pero por tocarlas o que se mojen,..... se elimina la humedad y andando. Como digo, otra cosa son esas monedas especiales por las que se paga un alto sobrecoste y se espera revalorizarlo, entonces sí que tienes que ser coherente con esa estrategia y cuidarlas al máximo. Pero no es el uso estándar del que hablamos


----------



## Tolagu (14 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Ahora parece más recomendable hacerse con plata siempre que la encuentres a buen precio, por ejemplo 27 euros la onza es un buen precio y difícil de conseguir algo por debajo de esa cifra.
> 
> El oro está pasando una mala racha porque está bajando algo el precio y puede que baje algo más si no hay algo que le haga salir del canal bajista a corto plazo en el que está ahora mismo.



Yo creo que nos vamos a ir a visitar la tendencia, y si es así, es una casualidad la coincidencia en fechas con 2020


----------



## Daviot (14 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> No sabría decirte pero en la web luz de faro venden cápsulas específicas y no creo que las estropeen aunque no sé de qué estarán hechas



Efectivamente esas son las más recomendables ( precio 10,55 por 10 cápsulas ) no sólo porque te aseguran que son inertes frente a la plata sino porque lleva muchos más anillos distanciadores que te aseguran que valdrán para muchos tamaños distintos. 

Las cápsulas de Aliexpress no tendrán la calidad de estas mencionadas pero además llevan muchos menos anillos distanciadores.


De todas formas es más económico usar por ejemplo las cápsulas Ultra de la medida exacta de cada moneda y también ocupa menos espacio.

Cápsulas XL de monedas CAPS XL 21-62 mm - Leuchtturm LuzDeFaro CAPSXL62 347755 - Capsulas redondas XL


----------



## timi (14 Feb 2021)

*Los precios de los metales preciosos subirán con un diluvio de tinta roja*
11 de febrero de 2021 5:52 p.m. ET 5 comentarios6 me gusta
*Resumen*

Desde 1971, la deuda estadounidense y el precio del oro han aumentado considerablemente.
La manipulación de precios nunca dura, y cuando termina, siempre se tiende a restablecer los niveles ajustados por inflación.
La deuda nacional de Estados Unidos por sí sola es de casi $ 28 billones.
*Los precios de los metales preciosos subirán con un diluvio de tinta roja*
El mundo está inundado de deudas, un océano inmenso e insondable de obligaciones financieras. La pila de pagarés es tan enorme, los saldos tan grandes, que nunca se liquidarán por completo sin consecuencias terribles para la economía mundial. Este tsunami de deuda se desató en 1971 , cuando Nixon puso fin al respaldo del dólar estadounidense con oro.
Desde 1971, la deuda estadounidense y el precio del oro han aumentado considerablemente. Tradicionalmente, los aumentos desenfrenados de la deuda de EE. UU. Ocurren cuando se intenta sacar a la economía de una recesión económica, como se muestra en los picos que ocurrieron en 2008 y 2020. Considerando la cantidad de deuda que ya se ha asumido para combatir la pandemia combinada con el aumento Debido a la incertidumbre relacionada con las vacunas y las nuevas variantes de cepas, se puede anticipar que lo peor está por venir. Mientras los demócratas presionan para aprobar un paquete de estímulo adicional de 1,9 billones de dólares, los gobiernos están dispuestos a asumir niveles de deuda previamente imprevistos para apuntalar la economía durante la pandemia. Esto podría conducir a un futuro prometedor para el precio del oro.


Esta divergencia se debe a la manipulación de metales preciosos. Se ha escrito mucho sobre esto y uno de los mejores libros sobre el tema es _Rigged - Exponiendo el mayor fraude financiero de la historia_ de Stuart Englert.
La manipulación de precios nunca dura, y cuando termina, siempre se tiende a restablecer los niveles ajustados por inflación. Las preguntas más importantes son, ¿cuándo y cuánto subirán los precios del oro y la plata?
Sin embargo, incluso con mercados manipulados, los metales preciosos han superado a los mercados financieros tradicionales y han generado más del 10% de rentabilidad en todas las monedas durante los últimos 20 años.

La rapidez con la que los metales preciosos suben a niveles normalizados depende de la rapidez con la que los gobiernos y los bancos centrales inunden el mundo con dólares degradados y otras monedas fiduciarias, y de la rapidez con que los individuos y las instituciones pierden la fe en esas monedas basadas en deudas cada vez más inútiles.
La deuda nacional de Estados Unidos por sí sola es de casi $ 28 billones . Esto no incluye los $ 159 billones de pasivos no financiados, lo que eleva el total a $ 187 billones o aproximadamente $ 480,000 por ciudadano estadounidense. Esta cifra tampoco incluye los 21 billones de dólares en gastos federales no contabilizados descubiertos por el profesor Mark Skidmore y sus estudiantes de economía en la Universidad Estatal de Michigan.
La deuda mundial alcanzó los 277 billones de dólares el año pasado, o el 365% del producto interno bruto (PIB) mundial. La deuda pública como porcentaje del PIB se ha disparado a niveles insostenibles y peligrosos. La relación deuda / PIB de Estados Unidos alcanzó el 136% el año pasado. La relación deuda / PIB de Canadá aumentó casi un 80% hasta el tercer trimestre de 2020, la tasa más alta entre las naciones desarrolladas.

Cuando traduce estos totales de deuda incomprensibles y florecientes en obligaciones per cápita, es obvio que nunca serán reembolsados. Solo se pueden inflar.
Combinado con cientos de billones en pasivos gubernamentales no financiados, la deuda creciente y los derivados financieros no regulados forman un abismo sin fondo que eventualmente envolverá a las naciones e inundará todo el sistema financiero. No es de extrañar que en 2002, el inversor multimillonario Warren Buffett denominó a los derivados, que esencialmente son instrumentos de deuda utilizados como garantía para asumir más deuda, "armas financieras de destrucción masiva". En ese momento, los derivados totalizaban $ 100 billones, mientras que hoy superan los $ 1 billón.
Los socialistas sostienen que la deuda pública es aceptable cuando los préstamos son para el bien común, y los defensores de la teoría monetaria moderna (TMM) afirman que el gasto público ilimitado no es un problema. Creen que los gobiernos pueden crear una cantidad infinita de dinero para financiar proyectos de obras públicas y servicios sociales. No reconocen que la deuda no es riqueza y el aumento de la oferta de divisas disminuye su valor y produce inflación de precios.
Las naciones no pueden tomar prestado y gastar su camino hacia la prosperidad. No pueden imprimir su camino para salir de las recesiones económicas persistentes sin resultados eventuales y adversos. Pedir más dinero prestado para resolver un problema de gasto es una estratagema desesperada y absurda utilizada por políticos imprudentes y egoístas y sus bancos centrales habilitadores.
A pesar de los principios erróneos y utópicos del MMT, que en realidad es un cambio de marca de la creación de moneda infinita, los gobiernos insolventes solo tienen tres opciones para borrar sus balances generales. Pueden inflar sus monedas para liquidar su deuda; devaluar sus monedas frente a un activo más valioso como el oro; o tirar la toalla y no cumplir con sus obligaciones.

La masiva y continua avalancha de creación de divisas indica que han elegido la opción de inflación, que está elevando los precios de las acciones, las criptomonedas y los bienes raíces, junto con el costo de los bienes y servicios de consumo.

A medida que las burbujas de acciones, bonos y bienes raíces se desinflen y la economía devastada y arruinada por la deuda se vuelque, los ahorradores experimentados y los inversores astutos estarán protegidos por sus tenencias de metales preciosos. Otros que han ignorado la importancia de los metales preciosos se darán cuenta de que es demasiado tarde para obtener una asignación significativa cuando sea obvio para todos. Como lo han hecho a lo largo de la historia, millones se convertirán en oro y plata, que son apreciados por sus atributos como preservadores de riqueza y dinero probado por el tiempo. Sin embargo, en ese momento, los precios serán múltiplos de los precios actuales.


> _“Los atrapados por el instinto gregario se ahogan en los diluvios de la historia. Pero siempre son pocos los que observan, razonan y toman precauciones, y así escapan de la inundación. Para estos pocos, el oro ha sido el activo de último recurso "._
> Antony Sutton



Los metales preciosos surgirán como un santuario financiero fundamental y favorecido. A medida que la ola de deuda diluye e inunda el valor de otros activos, un número creciente de personas e instituciones convertirán sus monedas que se deprecian rápidamente en una cantidad limitada de oro, plata y platino. Esto hará que sus precios suban en medio de la avalancha de deuda.
Aquellos que escuchen el llamado para salvaguardar sus activos y proteger sus ahorros capearán la turbulencia económica y sobrevivirán a la tormenta financiera. Estarán en una posición ideal para prosperar en la nueva era económica si poseen metales preciosos físicos.

Debts Lift Gold


----------



## fff (14 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Las bañas en el líquido y luego las aclaras con agua, las secas con secador, o con servilleta o cómo?



con toalla de rizo muy suave, sin frotar

ojo... solo las bullion...


----------



## esseri (15 Feb 2021)

*Putin anuncia independencia total del dólar estadounidense 'controlado por Rothschild'*
13 de febrero de 2021 Adnan Aftab 2 comentarios
Tabla de contenido

El dólar estadounidense controlado por Rothschild
El plan de Putin

En un comunicado sobre la noticia, Putin dijo que su país finalmente está libre del “control helado” del cartel bancario Rothschild y la camarilla del Nuevo Orden Mundial.

Dos años antes, el presidente Putin prohibió a Jacob Rothschild y su camarilla bancaria del Nuevo Orden Mundial operar en ruso. territorio "bajo cualquier circunstancia".
Ahora, tras su actual éxito electoral, Putin ha prometido continuar "descargando" la economía rusa del peligroso monopolio del dólar estadounidense para garantizar la soberanía rusa en un mundo cada vez más globalizado.
Al dirigirse al Parlamento ruso después de su investidura, Vladimir Putin dijo que declarar la “independencia total” del cartel bancario mundial y las organizaciones proveedoras de dinero global Rothschild sería el “mayor regalo” que podría brindar a las generaciones futuras.


> _“Solíamos comportarnos con ingenuidad, pero ahora vemos que las reglas de la OMC [la Organización Mundial del Comercio] se rompen con demasiada frecuencia, las restricciones se imponen por razones políticas, que ellos llaman sanciones. Además, se imponen cada vez más para asegurar sus ventajas competitivas favoritas ”,_ dijo Putin.



Afirmó que las nuevas "limitaciones", que rompen los principios del comercio mundial, hacen que el mundo vea que el monopolio del dólar estadounidense amenaza en muchas áreas. Putin dice que ha liberado a Rusia de la dependencia del dólar estadounidense
Según el líder ruso, la desdolarización debe promoverse en principio, para proteger la soberanía del país.
*El dólar estadounidense controlado por Rothschild*
Si bien Putin no llamó a una moneda alternativa, se cree que está en contra de cualquier moneda que termine siendo una moneda cuasi-mundial, específicamente si esa moneda es impulsada por el Fondo Monetario Internacional de Rothschild y la OMC.
“Dijeron que no podíamos hacerlo, dijeron que seríamos destruidos”, dijo Putin al personal ya los altos asociados en un evento el año pasado.
“Nuestras generaciones futuras nacerán sin cadenas Rothschild alrededor de sus muñecas y tobillos.
"Este es el mejor regalo que podemos ofrecer".
El ministro de Finanzas ruso, Alexei Kudrin, también habló en la ocasión y aplaudió el logro de Putin al expulsar a los Rothschild del país.
“No van rápido”, dijo Kudrin.
“Pero hemos demostrado que es posible.

"La mayor tradición que se puede transmitir a sus hijos y nietos no es el dinero en efectivo u otras cosas materiales acumuladas en la vida, sin embargo, sino una tradición de libertad de la esclavitud". Putin declara que Rusia está finalmente libre del 'control helado' de Lord Jacob Rothschild
Al hacer el último pago de todas las deudas de las ex repúblicas soviéticas con los bancos centrales del mundo, convirtiendo a Rusia en la primera nación en liberarse totalmente del control opresivo del sistema bancario del Nuevo Orden Mundial, Putin se ha asegurado de que las futuras generaciones de rusos No vivir en la esclavitud por obligación financiera de la camarilla globalista.
Se entiende que el negocio bancario de los Rothschild era una soga atada al cuello de la economía rusa.
Cuando se aprieta el nudo, la economía lucha y se ahoga.
El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) y el Banco Mundial han sido actores importantes en el panorama financiero mundial desde su creación en 1944.
Estas organizaciones bancarias internacionales, controladas de forma independiente por la infame familia de banqueros Rothschild, son las primeras en presionar a las naciones para que descontrolen su sector financiero, permitiendo que los bancos privados saqueen sus economías.
Una vez que los gobiernos se ven obligados a rescatar a su sector monetario desregulado, el FMI o el Banco Mundial establecen un paquete de préstamos compuesto en secreto por prestamistas centrales y ministros de finanzas que socavan su soberanía nacional y les obligan a adoptar políticas de austeridad que perjudican a los empleados, las familias. y el medio ambiente.
Rusia fue el primer país en tomar conciencia de la estratagema.
De hecho, han trabajado muy duro para ganar autosuficiencia monetaria y posteriormente han terminado el proceso de expulsar a los bancos administrados por Rothschild de su nación.
*El plan de Putin*
Al principio de su presidencia, Putin dio prioridad a unificar a Rusia social, espiritual y financieramente. Ordenó el arresto del oligarca respaldado por Rothschild, Mikhail Khodorkovsky, quien en realidad había nombrado a Rothschild, Henry Kissinger y Arthur Hartman directores de la Fundación Rusia Abierta.
El año pasado, Putin informó a su gabinete que estaba manejando a los Rothschild y a los banqueros globalistas al "agarrarlos del pescuezo y echarlos por la puerta trasera de Rusia".
“No son dueños del mundo y no tienen carta blanca para hacer lo que quieran.
“Si no los desafiamos, habrá otros problemas. No seremos intimidados por ellos ".

---------------------------------------
en este hilo hay contrapuntos


----------



## esseri (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## esseri (15 Feb 2021)

Luke Gromen , el francotirador más frío y moderno del cotarro, imo...- junto con el makinón Lyn Alden , probablemente el cocazo más tremendo de la escena , esta chica -


----------



## FranMen (15 Feb 2021)

fff dijo:


> con toalla de rizo muy suave, sin frotar
> 
> ojo... solo las bullion...



¿Y los duros y pakillos destrozados? Lo digo porque puede servir de entrenamiento y prueba


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2021)

El pedido que le hice a los de ElDoradoCoin el día 2 me sale como "envío clasificado en centro logístico" desde el día 11 en la página de correos.....alguien sabe que significa? Estoy llamando desde las 9 pero los vagos de correos no me cogen el teléfono.

Es normal que tarde tanto?


----------



## fff (15 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Y los duros y pakillos destrozados? Lo digo porque puede servir de entrenamiento y prueba



Si van a peso, no hay problema


----------



## estupeharto (15 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Y los duros y pakillos destrozados? Lo digo porque puede servir de entrenamiento y prueba



De hecho es mejor quitarles la roña. Lucen como plata y puedes ver que lo es realmente, aparte de que por higiene y estética no hay comparación.
Supongo que la gente que las vende con roña lo hace por no perder el tiempo limpiando y de paso pesan un poco más.


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2021)

Hay mucho listo vendiendo morralla e intentando tangar a la gente....en una conocida web de artículos de segunda mano escribo a un tío que vende una figura de plata, el la anuncia así....le pregunto si es maciza o si es baño de plata, me dice que le expliqué que significa plata maciza y baño de plata por qué el no lo sabe y tal....le pregunto si el objeto tiene alguna marca grabada y ya no me responde....luego veo en su perfil que tiene otros objetos de plata donde específica que son macizos y muestra fotos de las marcas esas donde se específica la ley. ...vamos que el tío sabía perfectamente de lo que le estaba hablando pero me tiro la caña sabiendo que eso no era plata maciza y si cuela cuela.


----------



## Silver94 (15 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> El pedido que le hice a los de ElDoradoCoin el día 2 me sale como "envío clasificado en centro logístico" desde el día 11 en la página de correos.....alguien sabe que significa? Estoy llamando desde las 9 pero los vagos de correos no me cogen el teléfono.
> 
> Es normal que tarde tanto?



No te preocupes, que cuando pone eso, tardan 4 o 5 dias en cambiar el estado. Van a su ritmo, pero al final llega.


----------



## bonoce (15 Feb 2021)

He vendido varias monedas al Andorrano la semana pasada (50 pesos, Krugerand) La sorpresa es que desde hace un año hay un 5% de impuestos patrimoniales de la Generalitat. Alguien conoce otro punto de compra con esa seriedad y garantía como el Andorrano y evitar ese impuesto? Gracias por la info.


----------



## Furillo (15 Feb 2021)

Con permiso de @Seronoser , cuelgo aquí el Excel que ha puesto en el hilo de BTC. Aparte del subidón que ha pegado, junto con el petróleo, ¿no os parece cuanto menos curioso, que la plata haya subido un 4,2% y el oro haya bajado un 4,3%?


----------



## esseri (15 Feb 2021)

_Otro k se pasma con el efecto de red. El anacrónico sector pide una crypto platera de referencia A GRITOS. Es el vehículo ferpekto para canalizar una reacción global evidente. ( y, sí, por supuestón, sin toketear un ápice la acaparación de metal , por mucha crypto k sea ).

Por cierto...a los de las crystos , los tulipanes y resto de chorradas sin ton ni son...decirles k mientras no haya un vehículo para convertir en USO REAL el HODL masivo a raíz de la campaña de WallStreetBets , esa acumulación no es más k capital especulativo acumulándose , k en caso de un apaño de LBMA, Comex y resto de corrútos a pachas con los central banksters k les permita seguir dando por culo al precio - una posibilidá más k probable y a los hechos durante décadas me remito - es dinamita para k kienes llevan años apilando puedan ver reconocido su criterio y tesoro , pues son miles de toneladas susceptibles de volkete. Y cualkiera puede hacerse a la idea de la amenaza k representa en el mercado y el precio una legión de holders recién llegados y no convencidos cargados de metal...aderezados debidamente con unas gotitas de pánico calculado. Una amenaza tan descomunal como la k hoy parece plantearse a los poderes fácticos chanchulleros del sector...k cualkier juicio fanboy pone al borde del precipicio por descontado , cuando en realidá no han hecho otra k salir una y otra y oootra vez de cualkier coyuntura y "lógica" adversa.

La clave es convertir esa plata en AHORRO y dinero prósperos, k almacernarla sea lucrativo y gastarla , perfectamente operativo. Eso consolidaría el planteamiento actual como masticable y no una kimera nostálgica de otro siglo y la posesión de todo ese alijo global en un elemento de presión descomunal e incuestionable. El asunto es k el metal físico carece de cualidades en el mundo actual para presentarse como una opción ganadora en esos términos a día de hoy. Para descalificar lo k sea, primerísimo es entenderlo y ver con ké te enfrentas.

Y tokenizar metales preciosos les va a las cryptos como un puto wante. Y viceversa...se van los unos a los otros.


_




*Silver Billionaire Thomas Kaplan Welcomes Recent Trading Frenzy*


"El inversionista multimillonario Thomas Kaplan había estado prediciendo un aumento de la plata durante años. Simplemente no esperaba que sucediera todo en un día .

Kaplan tiene mucho que ganar con un repunte de la plata. Su compañía de inversión, Electrum Group LLC, controla las minas que se encuentran en aproximadamente mil millones de onzas del metal precioso, dijo, y cuando los comerciantes en línea invadieron el mercado de la plata la semana pasada, las acciones de uno de esos productores despegaron.

La negociación de las acciones de Gatos Silver Inc. se detuvo brevemente el 1 de febrero después de que aumentaron un 82% a 24 dólares, lo que le dio a Electrum Group una ganancia de 265 millones de dólares, según datos de FactSet y S&P Global Market Intelligence. Desde entonces, las acciones han devuelto casi todo eso, un viaje en montaña rusa que Kaplan, de 58 años, calificó de “absolutamente estimulante”.

"Esperaba que esto se desarrollara en los próximos años", dijo Kaplan en una entrevista desde su casa en el sur de Francia. *"Ahora sé lo que es tener una acción en Internet".*



Los precios de la plata subieron brevemente más del 10% a $ 30 la onza troy a principios de la semana pasada, luego retrocedieron gran parte de su avance reciente como apuestas en inversiones populares para comerciantes minoristas, como GameStop Corp., desentrañado. Terminaron la semana pasada en $ 27. Aún así, la actividad comercial ha puesto a la materia prima en el centro de atención, elevando su perfil entre los inversores individuales, dijo Kaplan.

Kaplan ha construido silenciosamente un imperio minero de plata durante la última década, esperando que los precios, estancados durante mucho tiempo, repunten. El año pasado comenzó un cambio, cuando los inversores empezaron a comprar metales refugio mientras el coronavirus sacudía la economía mundial y provocaba volatilidad en el mercado. La plata subió el verano pasado a su nivel más alto desde principios de 2013, un nivel que superó brevemente el 1 de febrero.

Otra razón por la que algunos analistas esperan que los precios sigan subiendo: los bancos centrales están imprimiendo cantidades récord de dinero para apuntalar las economías de sus países. Algunos creen que avivará la inflación y erosionará la confianza de los inversores en el papel moneda, estimulando la demanda de alternativas como bitcoin y metales preciosos.

Los inversores en línea tomaron esa idea y la impulsaron, dijo Kaplan. "La ironía es, y no sé si estaban locos por comprar GameStop, pero en plata lo hicieron bien".

Las acciones de mineros como los que posee Kaplan se movieron mucho más dramáticamente que la plata la semana pasada. Eso se debe a que las empresas enfrentan costos de producción fijos independientemente de cómo se mueva el precio del metal, dijo.

Joseph Reagor,

analista senior de investigación en la firma de banca de inversión Roth Capital Partners. "Si la materia prima subyacente aumenta entre un 5% y un 15%, podrían subir entre un 15% y un 40%", dijo.

El Sr. Kaplan ha estado haciendo proselitismo sobre los metales preciosos durante años, pero sus puntos de vista estuvieron en desgracia durante gran parte de la última década. Eso comenzó a cambiar en 2020, cuando luminarias financieras como Warren Buffett y Ray Dalio tomaron posiciones ligadas al oro y la plata , lo que se sumó al impulso generado por la pandemia, las tasas de interés ultrabajas y las apuestas sobre la inflación futura.

El frenesí plateado de los últimos días muestra que los inversores individuales también están comenzando a buscar coberturas contra la inflación, dijo Kaplan. "Cuando puede imprimir dinero con solo presionar un botón, no es sorprendente que la gente quiera encontrar una moneda que creen que tiene una oferta limitada".

La reciente volatilidad de los precios de la plata comenzó con el entusiasmo en línea que se extendió rápidamente a otros rincones del mercado a medida que los inversores individuales y los comerciantes profesionales buscaban aprovechar el impulso.

Grandes comerciantes de plata en bancos como

Participaciones de HSBC

PLC con fácil acceso a la plata habría podido vender y obtener ganancias, ya que los precios del 1 de febrero registraron su mayor avance de un día desde 2009, dijeron analistas. Las entradas récord en el mayor fondo cotizado en bolsa respaldado por plata contribuyeron a la emoción.

"Creó una oportunidad con un gran riesgo", dijo

Bill Silber,

ex comerciante de futuros y opciones de metales preciosos que escribió un libro en 2019 sobre la plata. "Esto no era dinero gratis, especialmente después de lo de GameStop".

Los cambios de tamaño son comunes en el mercado notoriamente volátil, pero es inusual que los precios se muevan mucho más que el oro sin un impulsor fundamental, dijeron los operadores. Los giros tienen algunas similitudes con un tramo de fines de 1997, cuando Berkshire Hathaway Inc. de Buffett subió los precios al acumular gradualmente grandes cantidades de plata, dijo Silber.

El Sr. Kaplan acredita el impacto del Sr. Buffett en los precios de la plata por ayudarlo a hacer su primera fortuna, con una compañía latinoamericana de plata que fundó en 1993. Luego pasó a productores de otras materias primas, como platino, gas natural y oro, y fundó Electrum, atrayendo capital de los fondos soberanos de Abu Dhabi y Kuwait.

Pero una caída prolongada de los metales preciosos comenzó en 2012, y Kaplan se hizo más conocido por su trabajo de conservación de la vida silvestre y una enorme colección de pinturas de maestros holandeses de la Edad de Oro. Aún así, Electrum estaba invirtiendo en la mina Gatos, que tiene recursos de aproximadamente 200 millones de onzas en México, y la mina Sunshine en Idaho, esperando que los precios se recuperen para poder acceder a los mercados de valores para obtener capital adicional.

Gatos recaudó alrededor de $ 150 millones en octubre cuando cotizó sus acciones en la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York a $ 7 por acción. Electrum espera lanzar una oferta similar para Sunshine en los próximos años. La compañía también está desarrollando una segunda mina en México llamada Celaya que tiene recursos de al menos 800 millones de onzas, lo que la convierte en uno de los depósitos de plata privados más grandes del mundo, dijo Kaplan.

El creciente interés de los inversores en línea en la plata solo puede ayudar, dijo Kaplan. "Vas a crear esta montaña de toros plateados con conocimientos generales, y eso es un cambio radical para mí"."


----------



## Muttley (15 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hay mucho listo vendiendo morralla e intentando tangar a la gente....en una conocida web de artículos de segunda mano escribo a un tío que vende una figura de plata, el la anuncia así....le pregunto si es maciza o si es baño de plata, me dice que le expliqué que significa plata maciza y baño de plata por qué el no lo sabe y tal....le pregunto si el objeto tiene alguna marca grabada y ya no me responde....luego veo en su perfil que tiene otros objetos de plata donde específica que son macizos y muestra fotos de las marcas esas donde se específica la ley. ...vamos que el tío sabía perfectamente de lo que le estaba hablando pero me tiro la caña sabiendo que eso no era plata maciza y si cuela cuela.



Creo que te equivocas en el enfoque.
Si crees que la plata es buena para invertir y estás empezando, NO vayas a por objetos que no sepas reconocer y a primera vista saber tasar.
El objetivo de compra-venta de particulares es saber inmediatamente que se compra y que se vende.
Cualquiera en este foro ve un koala de 1oz 2015 y te dirá que tiene 999 de plata pura vale entre 29 y 34 euros dependiendo de varios factores..

Un candelabro? Una cubertería? Una fuente? si es plata pero bueno hay muchísima ciencia detrás, símbolos etc. 
Además hay muchos rangos de "bueno" en función de la pureza.

Inconveniente: es una operación con riesgo mucho más allá del inherente a la variación del precio.
-Difícil de clarificar el peso de plata pura real. 
-Precio spot para comprar.....pero cuando lo vendas NO te van a dar un duro más de spot...si no mucho menos...porque irá a fundir.
-Difícil venta, precisamente por lo que has dicho el propio vendedor puede o puede no saber lo que tiene y sólo especialistas te van a comprar: anticuarios (esto es otro negocio) o en compro-vendo oro (te crujen).

Que leas que haya foreros que muevan granalla u otros tipos de plata, trabajen con joyerías, están o hayan estado en el sector no significa que sea fácil hacerlo.
Significa que tienen mucha experiencia y contactos.
Cosa que tú no tienes.
Mete tu dinero en lo fácil. Que ya tendrás tiempo de complicarte la vida si quieres.
Mi ejemplo: llevo 7-8 años en esto. Y no tengo huevos para comprar un candelabro ni nada que no sea una moneda o un lingote, con una ley clarísima y que cualquiera pueda verificar de inmediato.


----------



## fff (15 Feb 2021)

Dudo muchisimo que te den la de "la foto" .... Me gustaria ver que esperpento te dan por 2 euros y que medidas tiene

Puedes poner el R8 ?


----------



## Piel de Luna (15 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas en el enfoque.
> Si crees que la plata es buena para invertir y estás empezando, NO vayas a por objetos que no sepas reconocer y a primera vista saber tasar.
> El objetivo de compra-venta de particulares es saber inmediatamente que se compra y que se vende.
> Cualquiera en este foro ve un koala de 1oz 2015 y te dirá que tiene 999 de plata pura vale entre 29 y 34 euros dependiendo de varios factores..
> ...



Amen


----------



## Sr. Canario (15 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> _Otro k se pasma con el efecto de red. El anacrónico sector pide una crypto platera de referencia A GRITOS. Es el vehículo ferpekto para canalizar una reacción global evidente. ( y, sí, por supuestón, sin toketear un ápice la acaparación de metal , por mucha crypto k sea ).
> 
> Por cierto...a los de las crystos , los tulipanes y resto de chorradas sin ton ni son...decirles k mientras no haya un vehículo para convertir en USO REAL el HODL masivo a raíz de la campaña de WallStreetBets , esa acumulación no es más k capital especulativo acumulándose , k en caso de un apaño de LBMA, Comex y resto de corrútos a pachas con los central banksters k les permita seguir dando por culo al precio - una posibilidá más k probable y a los hechos durante décadas me remito - es dinamita para k kienes llevan años apilando puedan ver reconocido su criterio y tesoro , pues son miles de toneladas susceptibles de volkete. Y cualkiera puede hacerse a la idea de la amenaza k representa en el mercado y el precio una legión de holders recién llegados y no convencidos cargados de metal...aderezados debidamente con unas gotitas de pánico calculado. Una amenaza tan descomunal como la k hoy parece plantearse a los poderes fácticos chanchulleros del sector...k cualkier juicio fanboy pone al borde del precipicio por descontado , cuando en realidá no han hecho otra k salir una y otra y oootra vez de cualkier coyuntura y "lógica" adversa.
> 
> ...



Llevo mis 1000 gatetes (GATO, NYSE) a 6,50 USD.


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2021)

Los de aliexpress dan el pego a simple vista pero no dan el peso. No obstante si se compran duros a granel pueden colarte alguno porque no vas a pesar todos uno por uno antes de la compra. Con el bullion ojo porque puede ocurrir lo mismo si se compran a granel o tubos.


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2021)

fff dijo:


> Dudo muchisimo que te den la de "la foto" .... Me gustaria ver que esperpento te dan por 2 euros y que medidas tiene
> 
> Puedes poner el R8 ?



Algunas tiendas si te dan la de la foto o muy parecida. Otras nada que ver, es casi un timo la replica que mandan.


----------



## esseri (15 Feb 2021)

Sr. Canario dijo:


> Llevo mis 1000 gatetes (GATO, NYSE) a 6,50 USD.



Vas en free ride a estas alturas...

Te van las mineras y todo éso, no ? No te veo historial de posteo solidario...

A ver si s´anima usté y tal...


----------



## fff (15 Feb 2021)

las imitaciones de los ocho escudos todavia estan en pañales afortunadamente


----------



## Orooo (15 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Vas en free ride a estas alturas...
> 
> Te van las mineras y todo éso, no ? No te veo historial de posteo solidario...
> 
> A ver si s´anima usté y tal...



Sr. canario (duply) tiene su propio hilo en forocoches sobre mineras. Yo no tengo cuenta alli pero lo sigo, es cojonudo.

Tenia uno aqui en burbuja, pero creo que lo ha borrado.


----------



## andresenciso (15 Feb 2021)

Esto es como el efecto de las tías en grupo. Si las miras en conjunto, tienen buena pinta, pero cuando las ves una a una, a mí me harían desconfiar todas. 

El color es raro y los Morgan tienen las estrellas desiguales. Siempre la suelen cagar en las estrellas.


----------



## fff (15 Feb 2021)

Hacen copias aceptables imitando plata pero ni dan el peso ni muchas serán de plata.
En oro es otro cantar porque sino afinan mucho, pierden dinero


----------



## esseri (15 Feb 2021)

Zonas francas : A huevo para un hangar Orero con toda la tecnología precisa para intercambios internacionales seguros a tocateja - sin sikiera necesitar bóvedas de custodia k despierten codicias - y olvidarse de patrones, Gold como dinero , cascadas sincrónicas de puro funambulismo y la awela k fuma. Como los saudís con el petróleo...PARA TODO. Casi 400.000 empresas globales instaladas en 18 zonas de intercambio de RIKEZA REAL LIBRE DE TASAS sólo en China.

Implementable en cero, coma. Y la plebe, k se funda los cryptolacasitos CBDC como les dé o les dejen sus amos - k gravarán el comercio de esas mercancías exclusivamente en sus jurisdicciones - . Cero problemas y ná k ver. Escenarios estancos...dos mundos, dos dineros : Humo , espejos y supervivencia para los muertitos de jambre ...y Rikeza Real sin chácharas para los k cortan el keso.

El k tiene el Gold, pone las reglas. El k tiene el polígono industrial del mundo, también. Si kiere.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Feb 2021)

Hazles la prueba des deslizamiento y el iman de neodinio


----------



## timi (15 Feb 2021)

*LA CAPITALIZACIÓN DEL MERCADO DE VALORES DE EE. UU. FRENTE AL PIB ALCANZA UN RÉCORD DEL 200%: ¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA PARA EL ORO?*
PUBLICADO POR JAN NIEUWENHUIJS | 15 DE FEBRERO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS212 
_Escrito por Jan Nieuwenhuijs para The Gold Observer_
Por primera vez en la historia, el valor total del mercado de valores estadounidense vale el doble que la economía real. Una verdadera burbuja financiera. Los máximos anteriores de la relación capital / PIB fueron seguidos por ganancias significativas en el precio del oro . Esta vez espero que el precio del oro también suba.
*UNA BREVE DESCRIPCIÓN DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 100 AÑOS*
A principios del siglo XX, Estados Unidos todavía tenía un patrón oro. Cuando el mercado de valores se desplomó en 1929, se produjo la Gran Depresión y la deflación. En 1933, el presidente Roosevelt devaluó el dólar frente al oro para estimular la inflación y estimular la economía. El precio del oro se incrementó de $ 20,67 a $ 35 dólares por onza troy (ver “# 1” en el cuadro a continuación). Internamente, Estados Unidos abandonó el patrón oro en 1933, pero externamente el dólar permaneció convertible por oro en el Tesoro contra una paridad fija.







Esto cambió en 1971 cuando el presidente Nixon suspendió la convertibilidad , lo que permitió a Estados Unidos imprimir cualquier cantidad de dólares que creara conveniente. Poco después, se produjo una inflación de dos dígitos en los precios al consumidor y el precio del oro se disparó de $ 41 dólares en 1971 a $ 850 dólares en 1980, un aumento del 2,000% (ver “# 2” en el gráfico 1). Para combatir la inflación, la Reserva Federal aumentó su tasa de interés objetivo al 19%. La política de la Fed funcionó: la inflación disminuyó y el precio del oro volvió a bajar a aproximadamente $ 300 dólares.
Cuando estalló la burbuja de las punto.com a fines de la década de 1990, la Reserva Federal bajó las tasas de interés al 1%. Las bajas tasas de interés impulsaron los activos financieros y provocaron una tendencia alcista de la inflación. El precio del oro inició su marcha de $ 270 dólares en 2000 a $ 1.900 dólares en 2011, un aumento del 640% (ver “# 3” en el gráfico 1). A lo largo del camino, el precio del oro se vio respaldado por la crisis de las hipotecas de alto riesgo en 2008 (ver “# 4” en el gráfico 1). Después de 2008, la Reserva Federal desató una política monetaria no convencional. La Fed bajó las tasas de interés a corto plazo al 0% y comenzó a imprimir cantidades de dinero sin precedentes para comprar bonos y valores respaldados por hipotecas para reducir las tasas de interés a largo plazo. El dinero cada vez más fácil ha impulsado los mercados de acciones (y bonos) a niveles extraordinarios. En el gráfico 2 puede ver que los precios de las acciones se han desvinculado totalmente de las ganancias corporativas.







*CONCLUSIÓN*
Se puede argumentar que el precio real del oro (corregido por inflación) actualmente no está infravalorado. Como he escrito en un artículo anterior, el poder adquisitivo del oro es bastante constante. Hoy en día, el oro le compra aproximadamente la misma cantidad de productos, bienes y servicios que hace 50, 100 o 200 años.



Sin embargo, según mi análisis, el dinero fiduciario está muy sobrevalorado. Como, el fiat es el aire para las burbujas financieras actuales, el fiat facilita el apalancamiento excesivo en la economía. Cuando las burbujas finalmente estallen, el valor del fiat se corregirá (la inflación aumenta) y el precio del oro denominado en fiat aumenta. En los próximos artículos, analizaremos el valor de los activos financieros globales en relación con el PIB, para evaluar la magnitud de la burbuja imperante en las acciones financieras (dinero, acciones y bonos) en todo el mundo.


----------



## FranMen (15 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> *LA CAPITALIZACIÓN DEL MERCADO DE VALORES DE EE. UU. FRENTE AL PIB ALCANZA UN RÉCORD DEL 200%: ¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA PARA EL ORO?*
> PUBLICADO POR JAN NIEUWENHUIJS | 15 DE FEBRERO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS212
> _Escrito por Jan Nieuwenhuijs para The Gold Observer_
> Por primera vez en la historia, el valor total del mercado de valores estadounidense vale el doble que la economía real. Una verdadera burbuja financiera. Los máximos anteriores de la relación capital / PIB fueron seguidos por ganancias significativas en el precio del oro . Esta vez espero que el precio del oro también suba.
> ...



Lo que venimos diciendo aquí, no hay que tener fiat, con el oro no te vas a hacer rico, tan sólo mantener el poder adquisitivo.
Viene una fuerte inflación que se va a comer el fiat y que va a estar equilibrada con el oro.
Falta por ver la plata que por todos lados la ven como caballo ganador


----------



## FranMen (15 Feb 2021)

Por ahí resopla:
Metales: cobre..., plata 
Flete de contenedores
Petróleo 
¿Alimentos?
Falta de semiconductores y chips
...


----------



## Lego. (15 Feb 2021)

del reddit de los plateros.




lo que decía el otro día. Se ha duplicado el número de _silverbugs _en cuestión de semanas. Y algunos entran a lo grande.




Este otro MAGAMETALS  plantea la posibilidad de hacerse su propia distribución, comprando directamente a minas. Y con el logo de WallstreetSilver.






Yo tengo claro que si esto pone en peligro "el mecanismo" sacarán las leyes que haga falta para evitarlo, no me hago lusiones de que así se vaya a dinamitar la FED ni nada de eso, pero sí que me creo que van a levantar muchos dolores de cabeza, van a obligar a reformas urgentes, y quizá consigan que el precio de los MPs deje de ser el cachondeo que es desde 2010.


----------



## Muttley (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## Daviot (16 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 573767



Si además miramos un gráfico mensual de la plata ¿ Que vemos ?

SORPRESA !!!!


----------



## MarioBroh (16 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Ya tengo el ibro de Ignacio en mis manos.
> AHORA A DISFRUTARLO !!!!
> PD: Ahora veo que el mio es el numero 5. Numero impar, me gustan los impares.



Que libro? Perdón si está en el hilo pero no puedo leerlo entero


----------



## kragh (16 Feb 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Que libro? Perdón si está en el hilo pero no puedo leerlo entero




Oro: - Hilo Oficial Numismático II. Oros de los Borbones, los Escudos.

Recibido también mi ejemplar, que gustazo de libro.


----------



## The Grasshopper (16 Feb 2021)

fff dijo:


> Sin miedo, las puedes tocar por el borde. Lo ideal es "no meter los dedos" en el campo de la moneda.
> Lo que hay que tener cuidado, con la plata es no arrimar la boca, no echarle el aliento, porque alguna microgotilla, después te puede hacer que se ponga negra (donde cayera la microgotilla...). En cualquier caso (para bullion sólo), líquido limpiaplata, 5 minutos y nueva otra vez.
> Nunca frotar la plata para limpiar



Muy correcto lo de las gotitas al respirar pero el sudor de tus manos también estropea las monedas aunque las cojas por el borde. Yo en particular, sudo bastante por las manos por lo que el guante de algodón tampoco es solución para mi y siempre combino con unos de latex por debajo.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (16 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Si además miramos un gráfico mensual de la plata ¿ Que vemos ?
> 
> SORPRESA !!!!



Qué quiere decir ese gráfico para los iletrados?


----------



## Lego. (16 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Qué quiere decir ese gráfico para los iletrados?



to da moon!  and then to Saturn


----------



## IvanRios (16 Feb 2021)

*Plata: Otro elefante en una tienda de cristales*

Instituto Español de la Bolsa | 15.02.2021 

Hay una montaña de papel que domina todos los productos básicos. A veces, esa montaña de papel incluso supera el peso de los propios productos básicos, con consecuencias impredecibles y, a menudo, dramáticas para el mercado y los inversores.
*Hemos visto al petróleo volverse negativo en 2020, *empujado hacia abajo por el peso de una de esas montañas de papel que ya no podían encontrar valor para cubrirse. Y descubrimos que por un momento, al hacer espacio en el jardín para almacenar unos barriles de aceite, incluso nos pagarían mientras lo recogiéramos.
*Sobreproducción sí, pero exceso de papel, sobre todo.*

Ahora, algo diferente y similar está sucediendo con la plata al mismo tiempo. Donde el problema se invierte, pero da lugar a un desequilibrio similar, con consecuencias impredecibles, todo por descubrir en las próximas semanas, o, quizás, en los próximos días.

Vayamos en orden: después de la gran subida de agosto de 2020, donde el futuro tocó los 30 dólares la onza, la plata perdió alrededor del 27% de su valor, probando el soporte alrededor de 22-23 dólares varias veces entre septiembre y noviembre.
Este apoyo se consolidó dando lugar a una paulatina subida de precios, hasta alcanzar nuevamente los máximos de agosto en la primera semana de febrero. El impulso alcista fue apoyado por fuertes entradas especulativas y se agotó temporalmente en la misma semana. *El precio ahora está por encima de los 27 dólares.*
Entre finales de enero y principios de febrero, JPMorgan (NYSE:JPM), el emisor de uno de los ETF de plata más negociados del mundo, compró una gran cantidad de plata física para cubrir la demanda de sus ETF.
El mismo JPMorgan, con fecha oficial el 8 de febrero, publicó con la SEC un documento de variación a la divulgación en su ETF, anunciando, de hecho, la dificultad objetiva de aún poder adquirir plata, en el caso de continuación de la demanda en su ETF y la consiguiente imposibilidad de emitir más acciones sobre el mismo.
También se especifica que el precio de la plata física ya no puede tener una correlación de facto con el del ETF de uno. Bingo.
No solo. En el aviso de JPMorgan, se entiende que en el caso de operaciones cortas en el ETF, y estas deberían requerir cobertura, las mismas podrían contribuir a incrementar el precio de las acciones.
*¿Qué pasará ahora?*

¿Otro elefante dentro de una bonita tienda de cristales? ¿Un big bang al alza y luego un crash plateado?
No podemos decirlo.. *Estamos en 2020-2021. Inicio de los últimos cinco años de locura de la era de las montañas de papel.*


----------



## Muttley (16 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Qué quiere decir ese gráfico para los iletrados?



Mira la línea azul que ha pintado.
La cotización se apoya en ella.

La cotización es como una persona subiendo una escalera de madera definida por la línea. Se pisa cada escalón y tiene tendencia ascendente. Se va rápido o lento, pero cada pie apoya el escalón con confianza, hay solidez.
El suelo está aparentemente firme para subir.
Cuando el pie al apoyarse se hunde por primera vez en el peldaño y se mete hasta el tobillo....cuidado, ya no hay tanta confianza, puedes sacarlo e intentar pisar el siguiente escalón arriba, pero con muchísima más precaución, porque ya se ha comprobado que la escalera no es firme y no sabes que pasará en el siguiente tramo.
Se puede hundir el peldaño y con el peso bajar por la vía rápida.


----------



## timi (16 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Mira la línea azul que ha pintado.
> La cotización se apoya en ella.
> 
> La cotización es como una persona subiendo una escalera de madera definida por la línea. Se pisa cada escalón y tiene tendencia ascendente. Se va rápido o lento, pero cada pie apoya el escalón con confianza, hay solidez.
> ...



Que poético te ha quedado


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Feb 2021)

casi seguro q me equivoco pero la barrida q acaban de pegar en la plata bajándola de 28 a 27 en tres horas tiene pinta de barrida para hacer limpia de pardillos e irse hacia arriba

yo la plata no la puedo ver mas alcista ahora mismo, y es muy muy extraño q le metan un ostión de ese calibre cuando no hay apenas monedas en ningún sitio, lo siento pero no me lo creo

y digo esto a sabiendas de quienes son los hdlgp q están al otro lado, pero es q no me lo creo, si ayer me quitaron 1 kg de junk silver usana en una subasta a un precio de locos y me tuve q conformar con una mierda de 14 monedas q eso si, al menos conseguí a spot

y las libertades, eso ya es paranormal, 5 pujas q hice, no es q no me llevara ninguna, q eso por descontado, es q la gente se le ha ido la pvta pinza, q son 31 gr de plata igual q todas las demás, cagondios


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> casi seguro q me equivoco pero la barrida q acaban de pegar en la plata bajándola de 28 a 27 en tres horas tiene pinta de barrida para hacer limpia de pardillos e irse hacia arriba
> 
> yo la plata no la puedo ver mas alcista ahora mismo, y es muy muy extraño q le metan un ostión de ese calibre cuando no hay apenas monedas en ningún sitio, lo siento pero no me lo creo
> 
> ...



No se pueden descartar medidas absolutamente aerbitrarias y contra los propios daminificados, los poseedores largos de físico.

Es patético ver a tós los gurusitos del AT metalero anunciar a bombo y platillo en twiter cómo la plata rompe a por los 30...y más allá caaaada día. Y a los 10 minutos...volkete y a otra cosa. El de hoy, por cierto, superlativo.

Y es absolutamente alucinante, con la de poseedores billonarios en metal y los consiguientes intereses creados ( la situación con la plata física es un salto al Gold, un sparring)...k no saken una crypto platera , k se programa en unas putas horas en un ERC20 de una plataforma como Ethereum...y literalmente hundan los ETFs k no cumplan las normas elementales...o a los babosos de sus clientes, por entrar a ese juego. Sería la bendición automática del físico, existan normas "oficiales" o no.

En fin...esperemos, como ya hemos comentado repetidas veces, k los grandes manipuladores hayan cargáo todos estos años metal a voluntá y un mercado físico largo sea provisto también por ellos, como el papel hasta ahora. A wevo lo han tenido...y k lo disfracen de "arriconada y revoluÇao" y lo k kojonex kieran...pero k le suelten la correa al bicho de una puta vez.

Joder...es k es ridículo. Tienen en la palma de la mano tumbar el chiringuito con un chaskido de dedos.

edito : Para kienes no estén familiarizados con el percal crypto, una crypto platera de referencia, debidamente promocionada , con el mix de Bitcoin a 50.000 pavos y una escasez de plata nunca vista mandaba el precio a Saturno - de hecho, un burbujón delirante a corto plazo sería un riesgo más k lógico - y no sólo éso...es k volaba cada chapa emitida según salía a los exchanges , instituyendo una stable coin antifiat y sin rival en el ranking crypto ( como apunte, las stable coins son el recurso operativo más usado en el sectyor, con Tether moviendo al día más pasta k Bitcoin y Ethereum juntos, increíble ... y en un mercáo k ya mueve nada menos k trillón y medio de pavos yankees ).

Decidamente, el papanatismo del sector metalero pone los pelos de punta. Kienes lo componen son la relikia del pasado, no el metal.


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

Plata dinero y Gold , Standard de ahorro( o de renta fija con la casaputax de bonos insostenibles como kería la hamija Judy ).

Diox kiera k peña como éste o Tapiero, metaleros crypto militantes y expertos macro al máximo nivel , y siempre mano a mano, le metan un meneo al percal y pongan fin a este despropósito de vejestorios cegatos...k menudo despilfarro y harakiri más obsceno , alucinante...


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

*BofA insinúa que Weimar 2.0 podría estar llegando*





POR TYLER DURDEN
LUNES, 15 DE FEBRERO DE 2021-20: 05
No es ningún secreto que el Director de Inversiones de BofA ha estado advirtiendo que 2021, el año de la vacuna, es uno en el que la inflación real (en lugar de la financiera) se volverá loca tarde o temprano, y en su último Flow Show repite sus dos argumentos principales. sobre cómo se desarrollarán los acontecimientos en los próximos meses, a saber, _*"la velocidad de las personas aumentará"*_ y " _*la velocidad del dinero (también) aumentará".*_
Al abordar el primero, Hartnett escribe que, dado que las tendencias principales de 2021 serán "vacuna> virus" y "reapertura> bloqueo", esto significa que la movilidad humana aumentará y los datos macro aumentarán *particularmente en el segundo trimestre, cuando los inversores deberían esperar un PIB de EE. UU.> 10 %, EPS> 20% CPI 3-4% Y / Y, o una economía en modo de revisión total. *
Esto, junto con las tendencias seculares de un gobierno más grande, nacionalismo económico, exceso fiscal, devaluación del dólar, guerra contra la desigualdad, no es de extrañar que los puntos de equilibrio de la inflación y los indicadores anticipados estén aumentando ...


Los inversores se han rendido ante una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY

... y que los planes de precios de las pequeñas empresas estadounidenses durante los próximos 3 meses son los más altos desde noviembre de 2018 ...

... aunque si realmente pueden lograrlo es un asunto diferente.
Al entrar en el ámbito de la política monetaria, y específicamente en su velocidad, BofA nos recuerda que en los últimos 12 meses, EE. UU. Ha acumulado un déficit presupuestario de $ 3.5TN (17% del PIB), junto con la inyección de $ 13.3TN en el banco central mundial. liquidez (15% del PIB).
Luego, sin miedo a pisarle los pies a nadie, Hartnett admite que " *como en casi todos los últimos 12 años, el estímulo político en 2020/21 continúa fluyendo directamente a Wall St, no a Main St, incitando a la desigualdad histórica de riqueza a través de burbujas de activos "* y pensar en las burlas a las que fuimos objeto (por idiotas al azar) en 2009 en años posteriores, cuando dijimos que las acciones de la Fed conducirían precisamente a esto.

De todos modos, Back fo BofA, que espera que la "velocidad creciente de las personas" (vacuna> virus) en 2021 genere un aumento en la velocidad del dinero, con la "inflación mutando" de Wall Street a Main Street, lo que resultará en un estallido en el nihilista burbuja.
Y aquí está el remate: BofA reflexiona sobre la Alemania posterior a la Primera Guerra Mundial (cuyo armisticio fue en noviembre de 1918) como el *"análogo más épico y extremo del aumento de la velocidad y la inflación después de la psicología del fin de la guerra, ahorros acumulados, pérdida de confianza en moneda y autoridades "* y específicamente la monetización de la deuda del Reichsbank, similar, por supuesto, a lo que está sucediendo ahora.

Por supuesto, existe otro nombre para ese período: la Alemania de Weimar, y como todos sabemos lo que sucedió entonces, es comprensible que BofA no quiera mencionar _*ese*_ nombre en particular.
Entonces, ¿qué significa todo esto para invertir? Así es como se posiciona Hartnett:
Los activos reales superarán a los activos financieros: creemos que 2020 marcó un mínimo secular para las tasas / inflación, *y la década probable de 2020 de inflación activos> deflación y activos reales> financieros *_(es decir, comprar exposición vinculada a materias primas, duración de venta, tecnología y crecimiento) _*.*

Y hasta ese punto, Hartnett señala que desde 1950 los activos reales (por ejemplo, materias primas, bienes raíces, objetos de colección) tienen una correlación> 70% con la inflación frente a solo 5% de correlación con activos financieros (acciones y bonos).


----------



## Fukuoka San (16 Feb 2021)

Alguien me puede decir una página donde salgan todas las monedas de oro y plata? No encuentro las características de los 100 dólares canadienses de oro de Isabel II, 1988. La de las ballenas.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (16 Feb 2021)

¿Cómo imputáis en la inversión los costes de envío y los materiales para la conservación de las monedas? ¿Le añadís la parte proporcional de dichos gastos a cada moneda de cada pedido?


----------



## nedantes (16 Feb 2021)

mira en esta ya comentada en ocasiones:
Numista




Fukuoka San dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir una página donde salgan todas las monedas de oro y plata? No encuentro las características de los 100 dólares canadienses de oro de Isabel II, 1988. La de las ballenas.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (16 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir una página donde salgan todas las monedas de oro y plata? No encuentro las características de los 100 dólares canadienses de oro de Isabel II, 1988. La de las ballenas.



Has mirado en numista?


----------



## andresenciso (16 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir una página donde salgan todas las monedas de oro y plata? No encuentro las características de los 100 dólares canadienses de oro de Isabel II, 1988. La de las ballenas.



Yo las miro en Numista. Además puedes guardar los datos de tu colección.


----------



## Silver94 (16 Feb 2021)

Que rápido a recuperado la plata el mazazo para abajo que le han dado. Con la misma velocidad que ha bajado un dólar, ha subido después.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (16 Feb 2021)

Alguien ha probado las bolsitas de PVC de Luz de Faro, dice que no llevan plastificantes

Bolsitas dos bolsillos
Bolsa PVC


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Que rápido a recuperado la plata el mazazo para abajo que le han dado. Con la misma velocidad que ha bajado un dólar, ha subido después.



La están mazaceando a base de bien. Habrá que ver cuanta "munición" les queda. Por cierto donde puede ver el volumen negociado. En Tradingview no veo el volumen

Gracias


----------



## fff (16 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> *BofA insinúa que Weimar 2.0 podría estar llegando*



Una hiperinflación sería el "asesino perfecto"...


----------



## Caracol (16 Feb 2021)

Se está desacoplando el #SLV del mercado físico #PSLV.

La plata papel está dejando de marcar el ritmo y el precio, a esto le queda muy poco tiempo para reventar.

En cierto modo, empieza a dar igual que el spot de la plata marque 27, 25 o 18... onzas físicas, mineras y #PSLV van a ir en otra dirección. 

Mi humilde opinión y la de los de Reddit

r/Wallstreetsilver


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Se está desacoplando el #SLV del mercado físico #PSLV.
> 
> La plata papel está dejando de marcar el ritmo y el precio, a esto le queda muy poco tiempo para reventar.
> 
> ...



Posteas allí, en reddit ?


----------



## angel220 (16 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Se está desacoplando el #SLV del mercado físico #PSLV.
> 
> La plata papel está dejando de marcar el ritmo y el precio, a esto le queda muy poco tiempo para reventar.
> 
> ...



El ataque al oro de hoy es debido precisamente a eso , para contener la plata y defender el dolar y aun asi no pueden hacerlo. en Usa deben estar acaparando plata todo lo que pueden y encima gratis, ya que muchos la están comprando con las ayudas que les dan. Un saludo
pd: Muchos ya se están dando cuenta para lo que les vale el fiat verde
pdd: al ritmo que llevan si mantienen dos semanas rompen el mercado de plata


----------



## Tichy (16 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir una página donde salgan todas las monedas de oro y plata? No encuentro las características de los 100 dólares canadienses de oro de Isabel II, 1988. La de las ballenas.



Ojo con ésa que es de las canadienses de 14 quilates. Tiene solo un cuarto de onza de oro puro. 
Yo suelo buscar aquí, en ngccoins, pues me resulta amigable el buscador:
Canada 100 Dollars KM 162 Prices & Values | NGC


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> El ataque al oro de hoy es debido precisamente a eso , para contener la plata y aun asi no pueden hacerlo. en Usa deben estar acaparando plata todo lo que pueden y encima gratis, ya que muchos la están comprando con las ayudas que les dan. Un saludo
> pd: Muchos ya se están dando cuenta para lo que les vale el fiat verde
> pdd: al ritmo que llevan si mantienen dos semanas rompen el mercado de plata



El asunto no es romper el mercado de la plata , sino el del fiat infinito. Sin romper el segundo, el resto de activos bailan a su música. No sólo controlan la impresora...también las reglas.

La hiperinflación YA EXISTENTE no se expresa en Gold o Plata...sino en BTC & cryptos.

Acabo de echar un ojo a Tether. Este año pasado alcanzó el movimiento diario de las dos grandes, BTC y Ethereum. Pues bien...*ya mueve al día tanto como las 7 cryptos más grandes*, k puede ser un 90% del volumen de un ranking con miles de monedas - unos 176.000 minoyes de dólares al día, se dice fácil...y subiendo -. Y cada día moverá más, pues las cryptos se hinchan sin parar , en realidá son la válvula de escape de la impresora ( para éso fueron creadas, imo , para derivar la hiperinflación sin transmitirla directamente al resto de activos de la economía real - y es posible k con recorrido limitado hasta la aparición de las CBDC + paso a la siguiente pantalla, ya reseteada )...y ello afecta proporcionalmente a Tether y el resto de Stable coins, pues las cryptos las necesitan CONTINUAMENTE para resguardarse ( cualkiera k las tradee conoce la operativa ). En esta coyuntura, ése es el talón de Akiles del fiat , una Stable coin respaldada en Rikeza Real - en realidá, es tanto el vertedero de excedente como la manera de conseguir demanda para la billetada fiat global -. 

En crypto, el personal la adoptaría sin duda, y el crecimiento sería absolutamente imparable. Un Stable coin REPUTADA respaldada en metal ( las k hay son una pachanguita de supplys ridículos ) absorvería la impresión infinita de fiat. Literalmente.


----------



## Tolagu (16 Feb 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> El ataque al oro de hoy es debido precisamente a eso , para contener la plata y defender el dolar y aun asi no pueden hacerlo. en Usa deben estar acaparando plata todo lo que pueden y encima gratis, ya que muchos la están comprando con las ayudas que les dan. Un saludo
> pd: Muchos ya se están dando cuenta para lo que les vale el fiat verde
> pdd: al ritmo que llevan si mantienen dos semanas rompen el mercado de plata



A lo mejor esto tiene algo que ver.....
Ver archivo adjunto 574456


Edito para poner la situación a las 11. Sigue así van a intervenir a lo bestia. Se les está jodiendo la puta curva,


----------



## angel220 (16 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El asunto no es romper el mercado de la plata , sino el del fiat infinito. Sin romper el segundo, el resto de activos bailan a su música. No sólo controlan la impresora...también las reglas.
> 
> La hiperinflación YA EXISTENTE no se expresa en Gold o Plata...sino en BTC & cryptos.
> 
> ...



Si se rompe un mercado de los Mp el que sea , el Fiat esta casi acabado, la gente se harán preguntas que no se hacen ahora y no encontraran explicaciones.


----------



## angel220 (16 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> A lo mejor esto tiene algo que ver.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 574456



claro que tiene que ver, pero te crees que es mantenible y real?
Mientras se siga imprimiendo sin control, todas las teorías anteriores son humo y lo venidero esta en brumas densas
me gustaría saber cuantos dólares ha costado subir esos bonos


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Si se rompe un mercado de los Mp el que sea , el Fiat esta casi acabado, la gente se harán preguntas que no se hacen ahora y no encontraran explicaciones.



El fiat ya está acabado. Pero es un zombie chutáo de anfeta ...y awantará así cuanto haga falta( el shock del k huye un adicto no es la sobredosis por un consumo desmedido, por enorme k sea , sino la abstinencia...éso es lo k corta su loop ). Insisto , no sólo tienen la impresora, sino el control constante sobre las reglas, por ridículas k sean ( no hay más k mirar alrededor ). Eternizarán el chanchullo y cuando "tosa" , apaño a medida...a estas alturas, les importa ya un carajo ponerse en absoluta evidencia, como es cotidianamente obvio.

El diseño está orientado a k el fiat sea volcado en crypto , un ecosistema económico paralelo, y no sólo afectar lo mínimo al resto de activos, sino puntualmente, evitar algunos expresamente...y ése es el caso de los metales.

La clave es colarlos en ese proceso MASIVO y poner el cazo...y con dinero operativo a nivel global, nada de tesoros enterrados ni usuarios con calibres o testers de ultrasonidos en el bolsillo...éso ni desencadenará ni proveerá eficazmente ningún proceso global masivo. Ahí entra una Stable con respaldada en metal.

Hay k joderles el círculo ferpekto. Ahí está la madre del cordero. ( y las cryptos no pueden crugirlas, son la válvula de escape en su plan...sin ellas, al minuto siguiente, la aparición de incontables burbujas simultáneas en todo tipo de activos sería caótica - lo k intentan hacer en realidá, es drenar de rikeza todo tipo de activos, para llegar al reset "en pelotas" y conseguir el "borrón y cuenta nueva" con el nuevo sistema - ).


----------



## OBDC (16 Feb 2021)

A mi perdonarme, pero el FIAT recién empieza a dar de si.
Con el formato digital, tardarán más, tardarán menos, pero le agregarán una característica al dinero, que nunca tuvo.
La temporalidad.
Habrá dinero de muchos tipos y colores, y también que se autodestruira. Habrá dinero que le den una vigencia de x años, días, horas o la unidad que les salga de los cojones, y al caducar, desaparecerá.
Por supuesto, tendrá usos muy específicos y hará que valga nada, cuando se acerque su vida final. También habrá dinero que se "gastara" al uso. Cada transacción que se haga con el, perderá valor.
Lo que os imagináis se inventará.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Somedus (16 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> ¿Cómo imputáis en la inversión los costes de envío y los materiales para la conservación de las monedas? ¿Le añadís la parte proporcional de dichos gastos a cada moneda de cada pedido?



Yo sumo el pago total realizado entre el número de monedas del envío. Los materiales de conservación no los computo.

Saludos.


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> A mi perdonarme, pero el FIAT recién empieza a dar de si.
> Con el formato digital, tardarán más, tardarán menos, pero le agregarán una característica al dinero, que nunca tuvo.
> La temporalidad.
> Habrá dinero de muchos tipos y colores, y también que se autodestruira. Habrá dinero que le den una vigencia de x años, días, horas o la unidad que les salga de los cojones, y al caducar, desaparecerá.
> ...



Eso es razonable, pero pura especulación. 

Yo me refiero a enfrentar ESTE fiat en ESTA coyuntura. Es lo k toca ahora.


----------



## OBDC (16 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Eso es razonable, pero pura especulación.
> 
> Yo me refiero a enfrentar ESTE fiat en ESTA coyuntura. Es lo k toca ahora.



Si es para enfrentar este FIAT, cómprate un apartamento con vistas al mar en primera línea. Recurso limitado que todos valoran y nunca deja de subir cuanta más población haya.
Y además lo disfrutas y si quieres rentarlo puedes.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si es para enfrentar este FIAT, cómprate un apartamento con vistas al mar en primera línea. Recurso limitado que todos valoran y nunca deja de subir cuanta más población haya
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



"No poseerás NADA y serás feliz".

Con bienes inmuebles, estás en sus manos ( por cierto, hoy mismo he leído k un +50% de IBI en Sanxenxo a segundas residencias...pa´muestra , un botón ). Ya hemos dicho k no sólo tienen la impresora, sino k controlan las reglas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> A mi perdonarme, pero el FIAT recién empieza a dar de si.
> Con el formato digital, tardarán más, tardarán menos, pero le agregarán una característica al dinero, que nunca tuvo.
> La temporalidad.
> Habrá dinero de muchos tipos y colores, y también que se autodestruira. Habrá dinero que le den una vigencia de x años, días, horas o la unidad que les salga de los cojones, y al caducar, desaparecerá.
> ...



El magufo rojelier Silvio Gesell ataca de nuevo.


----------



## OBDC (16 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El magufo rojelier Silvio Gesell ataca de nuevo.



Curiosa lectura homologar el liberalismo con el comunismo. Eres gallego?


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tolagu (16 Feb 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> claro que tiene que ver, pero te crees que es mantenible y real?
> Mientras se siga imprimiendo sin control, todas las teorías anteriores son humo y lo venidero esta en brumas densas
> me gustaría saber cuantos dólares ha costado subir esos bonos



No lo es en absoluto. Es más, se les está jodiendo la curva por momentos y van a entrar a saco. No tienen más remedio o se les empieza a caer el castillo de naipes.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El fiat ya está acabado. Pero es un zombie chutáo de anfeta ...y awantará así cuanto haga falta( el shock del k huye un adicto no es la sobredosis por un consumo desmedido, por enorme k sea , sino la abstinencia...éso es lo k corta su loop ). Insisto , no sólo tienen la impresora, sino el control constante sobre las reglas, por ridículas k sean ( no hay más k mirar alrededor ). Eternizarán el chanchullo y cuando "tosa" , apaño a medida...a estas alturas, les importa ya un carajo ponerse en absoluta evidencia, como es cotidianamente obvio.
> 
> El diseño está orientado a k el fiat sea volcado en crypto , un ecosistema económico paralelo, y no sólo afectar lo mínimo al resto de activos, sino puntualmente, evitar algunos expresamente...y ése es el caso de los metales.
> 
> ...



Entonces, tu teoría sería algo así?:

- Fase 1. El fiat infinito se trasvasa a cryptos hinchandose estas.

- Fase 2. Las CBDC petan las Criptos... Ahi me pierdo un poco. No acabo de ver como se van a relacionar unas y otras.

- Fase 3. Se hace una stablecoin redimible por oro para resetear el sistema . ¿cómo se relacinaría está stablecoin con los CBDC?

Es eso más o menos?



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (16 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> "No poseerás NADA y serás feliz".
> 
> Con bienes inmuebles, estás en sus manos ( por cierto, hoy mismo he leído k un +50% de IBI en Sanxenxo a segundas residencias...pa´muestra , un botón ). Ya hemos dicho k no sólo tienen la impresora, sino k controlan las reglas.



Tienes razón amigo, haz que lo compre la suegra y tú lo usas.
El barco que lo compre tu cuñado y si eres del Madrid cásate con una del Barça así te aseguras de darle por el culo al menos a un aficionado.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (16 Feb 2021)

@Harrymorgan 

- El fiat infinito se trasvasa a cryptos hinchandose estas.

*Eso ya es evidente, creo. Por desgracia, no para el metal.*

- Las CBDC petan las Criptos... Ahi me pierdo un poco. No acabo de ver como se van a relacionar unas y otras.

*Nadie lo sabe , ni deben estar relacionadas necesariamente. Tampoco k las particulares sobrevivan una vez disponibles las de los banksters. Incógnitas. Aunke sí se adivinan recursos monetarios necesarios más allá de las admin públicas - y esas CBDC - .*

- Se hace una stablecoin redimible por oro para resetear el sistema . ¿cómo se relacinaría está stablecoin con los CBDC?

*Ni idea de si "el sistema" implantará éso, no me consta, aunke obviamente, es una opción y si fuese respetuosa con los poseedores, pues miel sobre hojuelas. Cuando me refiero a metal tokenizado lo veo perfectamente como opción de iniciativa privada k debería darse más allá de esperar soluciones Kastuzas , igual k las cryptos actuales, creo k tanto la adopción general como el apoyo por parte de la industria metalera o referentes de ella serían de lo más efectivo. Éso, k sí se da en crypto, es de lo más aprovechable por el metal, imo.*


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Venga.
> Una historia de carnaza nutritiva de las que se que os gusta.
> Resulta que puse un aviso por mail en la USMint para que me informara de cuándo salían a la venta las American Silver Eagle Proof de 2021.
> Simplemente por curiosidad. A la venta por 73$.
> ...



Puede ser que estén haciendo el agosto? 
quiero decir; el que compre ahora lo va a tener jodido para recuperar cuando pase la crisis


----------



## OBDC (16 Feb 2021)

Es todo una conspiración para sacar circulante del mercado y evitar la inflación, que se viene a todo galope y los prestamistas no están contentos de perder poder adquisitivo. Primero lo inyectan para tapar hambre, y cuando ya sobra hay que quitarlo con una aspiradora que se dará vuelta y dejará a todos los gilipollas que se creían listos con el culo bien follado y sus lingotitos relucientes y que no le valen no para pagar la hipoteca. Eso si, dirán en sus cuñado-conversaciones que serán ricos en 20 años, porque no se conforma el que quiere.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (17 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es todo una conspiración para sacar circulante del mercado y evitar la inflación, que se viene a todo galope y los prestamistas no están contentos de perder poder adquisitivo. Primero lo inyectan para tapar hambre, y cuando ya sobra hay que quitarlo con una aspiradora que se dará vuelta y dejará a todos los gilipollas que se creían listos con el culo bien follado y sus lingotitos relucientes y que no le valen no para pagar la hipoteca. Eso si, dirán en sus cuñado-conversaciones que serán ricos en 20 años, porque no se conforma el que quiere.
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



De qué manera absorben el dinero y eso afecta a los poseedores de MPs? Si precisamente son para mantener riqueza


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Curiosa lectura homologar el liberalismo con el comunismo. Eres gallego?
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Curiosa lectura homologar el comunismo con el liberalismo. ¿Sabes algo de Silvio Gesell?


----------



## OBDC (17 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> De qué manera absorben el dinero y eso afecta a los poseedores de MPs? Si precisamente son para mantener riqueza



Los MP se cambian por FIAT. Los MP están bajo control estatal en su mayoría o en sus sucursales, así que el flujo de FIAT vuelve al estado nuevamente al ponerse en el mercado los MP.....
Difícil de entender, no?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (17 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Curiosa lectura homologar el comunismo con el liberalismo. ¿Sabes algo de Silvio Gesell?



Eso te pregunto a ti....
Capaz necesito una clase magistral.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> La temporalidad



El sueño húmedo de los colectivistas para sus lacayos. Ellos, los colectivistas, con dinero eterno y sus lacayos con efervescencia efímeras, valga la redundancia. 

Lo gracioso, es que más de una vez he oído la falacia de que si no existiera dinero (duro) o este caducara anualmente, el mundo sería más justo. Es alucinante el lavado de cerebro que la élite hace con la "educación" pública y privada, no por pagar dos veces es mejor la última. Incluso dudo que en Hardvard, Stanford o la de Navarra cuenten alguna verdad.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> "No poseerás NADA y serás feliz".
> 
> Con bienes inmuebles, estás en sus manos ( por cierto, hoy mismo he leído k un +50% de IBI en Sanxenxo a segundas residencias...pa´muestra , un botón ). Ya hemos dicho k no sólo tienen la impresora, sino k controlan las reglas.



Sí solo fuera el IBI... La mejor actividad comercial siempre ha sido y será el contrabando: dícese del libre intercambio de bienes y servicios sin robo con violencia o promesa de ella por parte de los colectivistas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Feb 2021)

Los de squeezesilver se lo siguen pasando en grande


----------



## jokeramg (17 Feb 2021)

no acaba de arrancar el oro


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (17 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Los de squeezesilver se lo siguen pasando en grande



Jajaja
*
"Honest weights for honest men"

2009*






A ver el meneo que le dan hoy... porque lo de ayer en 3 horas en cambio de mercado, fue curioso.


----------



## Sr. Canario (17 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Vas en free ride a estas alturas...
> 
> Te van las mineras y todo éso, no ? No te veo historial de posteo solidario...
> 
> A ver si s´anima usté y tal...



Pues sí... gano mucho dinero con las minas. Poniendo en Google _foro plataforma minera _podrás comprobar cómo soy la persona que más conocimiento gratuito reparte en español.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> ¿Cómo imputáis en la inversión los costes de envío y los materiales para la conservación de las monedas? ¿Le añadís la parte proporcional de dichos gastos a cada moneda de cada pedido?



SI, todo. Tanto envío como accesorios, lo que sea.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Los de squeezesilver se lo siguen pasando en grande


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


>





OBDC dijo:


> Los MP se cambian por FIAT. Los MP están bajo control estatal en su mayoría o en sus sucursales, así que el flujo de FIAT vuelve al estado nuevamente al ponerse en el mercado los MP.....
> Difícil de entender, no?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Es que siempre siempre das en la misma piedra, que los mps tienes que cambiarlos por fiat, es un error. 
Por cierto, para nada sin mal rollo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Feb 2021)

Sin saber prácticamente nada sobre trading, me pareció interesante.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Eso te pregunto a ti....
> Capaz necesito una clase magistral.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



SIn duda que no te vendría mal una clase.

Pero a mi me viene mucho mejor el ignore, ya que lo único que vienes es a soltar chorradas. Hasta nunca.


----------



## platero4226 (17 Feb 2021)

Alguna idea de la evolución del precio del oro ?


----------



## Furillo (17 Feb 2021)

Pues que le están atacando pero con descaro, 1475 € y bajando. No entiendo de qué cojones va esto a estas alturas de la película.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Pues que le están atacando pero con descaro, 1475 € y bajando. No entiendo de qué cojones va esto a estas alturas de la película.




El dinero esta llendo al verdadero oro el bitcoin, hoy ha subido mas y mas.

El oro seguira bajando en cuanto el bitcoin siga subiendo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Los MP se cambian por FIAT. Los MP están bajo control estatal en su mayoría o en sus sucursales, así que el flujo de FIAT vuelve al estado nuevamente al ponerse en el mercado los MP.....
> Difícil de entender, no?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Crees que la plata seguira bajando, es que entran ultimamente los vendedores como locos avisando de platas a 100.000.

Yo antes creo en el advenimiento o en los extraterrestres, sobretodo en los segundos.


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El dinero esta llendo al verdadero oro el bitcoin, hoy ha subido mas y mas.
> 
> El oro seguira bajando en cuanto el bitcoin siga subiendo.



EL *verdadero* Gold es el Gold, léete a tí mismo y no digas gilipolladas.

BTC es perfecto para hacer una pinza y evitar el fiat, k es el "comodín" para distorsionarlo todo en la dirección k kieran. He expuesto maneras de hacerlo akí ( por cierto, la pinza Gold/BTC "antifiat" k planteé en el hilo baratita y k no llegaba a dos onzas de Oro, ahora pasa ya de tres - o lo k es lo mismo, habrías ya recuperáo el metal himbertido , de kerer hacer caja-. En semana y pico. Ayákadakualo ) . Con éso lo k consigues basicamente es k el excedente de impresora k están dejando ir a crypto y reprimiendo en metales, vaya a estos últimos, kieran los CBanksters o no. Y k éso afecte al precio, claro. ( de ahí también mi puta reketechapa sobre una crypto metalera de referencia para asaltar el nicho "Stable coin" y petar la mesa ).

Más claro : Fiat abre una válvula para desestresar la papelada ? Pues enchufas tu tubo a esa válvula y tóax contentax. Lo nuestro, de pezkeñines, es parasitar. Trinca, calla y tira millas.

De cualkier modo, k el chanchullo de JPMorgan & friends se basa en un movimiento pendular de largo plazo , el de la represión de precio de los metales PARA HACERSE CON ELLOS, es aspecto k nunca se debe obviar. Te los kitan del mercáo a precio de puta, OK, pero la vuelta del péndulo es vendértelos a precio de ORO ( y Oro a precio de ídem - y más - ).

Tú sencillamente como estableces patrones cada cuarto de hora k te da el siroco, eres incapaz de interpretar esos movimientos ( o kieres k otros los interpreten asínnn ). La historia es k kien haya llegado hasta akí aferráo a su metal despreciando las cryptos, k han sido la manera de conseguir metal regaláo...lo último k debe hacer es venderlo. Ahora más k nunca toca joderse y abrocharse los machos y awantar hasta k le suelten la correa al bicho...tarde lo k tarde.

Y k nadie se engañe : La Kastuza bankster k ha estado apilando todo este milenio puede pagar sus cortos como una propina de limpiabotas, pues serán precios de metal trucados a la baja, aunke pinten repletitos de ceros fiat y un marrón del copón ( otra cosa son los idiotas k se hayan puesto cortos y cubierto con largos de físico ALKILÁO - me da k Scotia Mocatta o ABNUmbro k salieron escocíos el año pasado hicieron éso , picaron con el "escakeo ferpekto" de JPMorgan , k es el DUEÑO del físico para cubrir expendiente -...y a la hora de ventilar los cortos y asumir pérdidas no tienen el metal REAL k les compensaría DE LARGO ).

Los k de verdá han estado acumulando , e incluso PRESTANDO en bóvedas para k otros tolais colaborasen con sus cortos a deprimir el precio...cuando suelten el metal, trincarán eso multiplicado por uno o dos ceros más. Y se tirarán otras cuantas décadas en el otro lado del péndulo LLEVÁNDOSELO CRUDO, iwal k en éste.

Vender metal a estos precios más allá de lo estrictamente necesario es la gilipollada más grande k puedes hacer ahora mismo, salga finalmente bien la copla o no. ( Éso sí, el chanchullo puede llegar a niveles de puta tortura...pero ej lo k hay ). Sería ser memo cuando las cryptos zumban...y rematarlo siendo iwal de memo cuando zumbe el metal. Y con un cagadón, basta. Ámox, digo yo.


Salvo operaciones puntuales k encajen en los timmings idóneos de cada cual, las cryptos se compran con fiat, no con metal.


En fin...dejo vídeo bien jugosón.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (17 Feb 2021)

De lo que leo de las últimas páginas...


¿Debo entender que los precios de oro y plata están siendo manipulados en el mercado pero cuando quieres hacerte con metales de modo físico y no como acciones, resulta que apenas hay en las tiendas?

Que está mantenido el precio por debajo de la demanda para permitir que alguien cargue a saco a "bajo coste" 

Resumiendo hay tanta demanda que apenas puede comprarse y pese a ello sigue sin subir

¿Estais diciendo esto?


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Crees que la plata seguira bajando, es que entran ultimamente los vendedores como locos avisando de platas a 100.000.
> 
> Yo antes creo en el advenimiento o en los extraterrestres, sobretodo en los segundos.



Ahh, pero que la plata ha estado bajando en algun momento desde hace 1 año?


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Ahh, pero que la plata ha estado bajando en algun momento desde hace 1 año?




*Pues claro... no lo ves?



*


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Feb 2021)

BTC casi tocando los 52k. Una ración del chihuahua chillón para el dubitativo y el que nunca trabaja 

PD: están mareando mucho la perdiz con la plata. O la tiran ya o nos vamos a probar de nuevo los 29 - 30$


----------



## IvanRios (17 Feb 2021)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> De lo que leo de las últimas páginas...
> 
> 
> ¿Debo entender que los precios de oro y plata están siendo manipulados en el mercado pero cuando quieres hacerte con metales de modo físico y no como acciones, resulta que apenas hay en las tiendas?
> ...



Y lo manipulan también para evitar que suba mucho, porque eso pondría en evidencia que las divisas Fiat no valen nada, y es algo que hay que evitar toda costa, que se sepa que el rey está desnudo.

Si la demanda subiera bastante, posiblemente tendrían problemas para seguir manteniendo los precios tan bajos.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2021)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> ¿Debo entender que los precios de oro y plata están siendo manipulados en el mercado pero cuando quieres hacerte con metales de modo físico y no como acciones, resulta que apenas hay en las tiendas?
> 
> Que está mantenido el precio por debajo de la demanda para permitir que alguien cargue a saco a "bajo coste"
> 
> ...



Estamos en plenas turbulencias en el mercado de plata física y cada tienda pone el precio que quiere porque apenas hay físico disponible para la venta en el mercado (en papel hay toda la "plata" que quieras a precios cercanos al spot).

La llamada de los foreros de reddit a comprar plata ha vaciado los inventarios de las tiendas por lo que los precios de lo que hay disponible para entrega inmediata los determina cada tienda (anteriormente las diferencias entre tiendas no eran tan grandes). Algo similar ocurrió con los primeros confinamientos que hicieron desaparecer los inventarios de las tiendas que llegaron a comprar oro por encima del precio que marcaba el mercado.

Hay bastantes tiendas que avisan de plazos de espera para poder enviar la plata (todavía no la han recibido). Si la presión compradora se mantiene, los plazos de espera y el sobrespot seguirán aumentando. No es lo mismo el físico disponible para la entrega inmediata que la promesa de entrega futura.

Si la situación se mantiene, el precio del mercado de oro determinado por el oro-papel deja de ser referencia para el oro físico disponible y cada tienda descubre el precio por si misma poniendo de manifiesto la existencia de dos mercados: la plata física y la plata de papel. 

Si se viraliza el tema de la plata el precio del mercado de físico se va separar del que fija el mercado de papel. Esta divergencia de precios va a hacer que cada vez sea más rentable exigir la entrega de físico al vencimiento del contrato de futuros lo cual posiblemente haga quebrar el sistema de descubrimiento de precios actual.

Lo que no está disponible para entrega inmediata tiene riesgo asociado de ahí la diferencia de precio (dependen de que la Mint les envíe el material).

Las Mints, a su vez, dependen de que funcione el mercado de futuros y les entreguen la plata física con la que poder acuñar monedas y lingotes al vencimiento del contrato.

El sistema actual de descubrimiento del precio funciona a modo de reserva fraccionaria por lo depende de que no haya muchos contratos que soliciten la entrega de físico ya que si no faltaría plata en los inventarios. *Para esta eventualidad pueden suspender unilateralmente sus compromisos de entrega de plata física y dar el "equivalente" en dinero fiat.* Desde marzo del año pasado, cada vez más contratos optan por la entrega al vencimiento por lo que de seguir así no van a poder seguir con el esquema de supresión de precios actual basado en las ventas al descubierto.

Como ves, hay riesgo de que a futuro haya problemas para encontrar físico en el mercado. Como muestra del estrés del mercado, estamos en backwardation:




Cuanto durará el sistema de descubrimiento de precios actual? Si el tema de comprar plata propuesto en reddit se viraliza a nivel mundial, le queda poco

El contrato mínimo son 5.000 onzas de plata lo que expulsa del mercado a todos los minoristas. Además, en cualquier momento te dan papel en vez de plata como decía...

Cuando el sistema de descubrimiento de precios actual deje de funcionar, la referencia pasará al mercado de oro de Shanghái que impide operar sin tener el colateral en oro y, además, permite el acceso a los minoristas con un contrato mínimo de 100 gr.


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2021)

Ya me han llegado mis onzas, todo bien, pero no me han enviado una factura física....no deberían haberme mandado una factura cuñada o algo así? La factura en PDF de la página es válida? Lo digo por que en la factura no pone nada especial.


----------



## esseri (17 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en plenas turbulencias en el mercado de plata física y cada tienda pone el precio que quiere porque apenas hay físico disponible para la venta en el mercado (en papel hay toda la "plata" que quieras a precios cercanos al spot).
> 
> La llamada de los foreros de reddit a comprar plata ha vaciado los inventarios de las tiendas por lo que los precios de lo que hay disponible para entrega inmediata los determina cada tienda (anteriormente las diferencias entre tiendas no eran tan grandes). Algo similar ocurrió con los primeros confinamientos que hicieron desaparecer los inventarios de las tiendas que llegaron a comprar oro por encima del precio que marcaba el mercado.
> 
> ...



Creo k precisamente esas correlaciones k se asumen automáticas no lo son en absoluto ...y lo k SÍ hacen es asumir un sistema y autoridá corruptas. Y la manipulación del precio de los metales está hiper cómoda en ese contexto, llevan décadas asínn. Llevamos siglos con esa conversa...y akí NADA implica automaticamente NADA. El ekilibrio acción/reacción sencillamente no existe.

La copla ya no va de k el público perciba k el Rey está desnudo ni gaitas parejas como se lee continuamente...no hay NADA k descubrir en ese aspecto. NADIE , en ningún país del mundo, ignora estar administrado a todos los niveles por mangantes.

En ese contexto, no hay correlaciones, pues todo es aceptable/makillable. Ningún incumplimiento detonará reacciones lógicas si kienes mangonean no kieren k se den. El factor fundamental no es la evidencia de ilusión y chanchullo fiat, sino k además de controlar éso, la Kastuza controla las reglas DE TODO LO DEMÁS. Así pues, reseteado de reglas, por disparatadas y desvergonzadas k suenen...y a otra cosa. Y el mangoneo se eternizará.

La clave es k unos metales k se manejan como ningún otro elemento en cuestiones monetarias y/o de Reserva de Valor sean USADOS en esos términos a espaldas de reconocer autoridades corruptas, contextos mangoneados, etc. Los mensajes Kastuzos, de hecho, son claros en el sentido de alertar sobre una legión de tramposos actuando con afán de manipular ( hundir los procesos existentes instaurados/aceptados )...cuando los tramposos son ellos. Y generarán reacciones para marginar esos movimientos.

Las cryptos no piden permiso ni a su puta madre para presentarse como dinero ni para operar. Los metales deben hacer exactamente lo mismo : Evolucionar al margen de la autoridá...ni sikiera cuestionarla ni atacarla. K se pudran esos sistemas corruptos y k cuenten la milonga k les apetezca...pero mientras se opera de facto a sus espaldas, sin perder ningún tren.

El sistema de descubrimiento de precio reventará en el momento k a ellos les interese, no hay más. Lo suyo es ignorarlo y operar en otros términos. Y éso se hace con una crypto de iniciativa privada respaldada en plata ( un mercáo menor respecto al Gold ). Con extensiones monetarias de facto en todas las operativas k surjan. Ese sistema descubrirá el precio real del metal digan las "autoridades" lo k kojonex digan. E inmiscuyéndose, se beneficiará del tsunami de impresora k intenta rehuir el sector de manera expresa. Éso sí detonará correlaciones lógicas ( mientras no sea prohibido ).

Con todo lo demás, el sistema korrúto vive más tranki k el Pepi. Le tiene tomada la medida al discurso metalero ortodoxo hace eones. Limitarán las compra privadas y acentuarán el monopolio o vete a saber ké otras circos montarán. Los necesarios para seguir en ello.

Esperar una autoridá en Shangai para k otra en Occidente caiga es el mismo error : Delegar la correcta expresión de los metales en sistemas korrútos k miran para sí y no para los usuarios de un mercado, k es lo k importa y lo k lo convertiría en soberano. Y regalar a la peor gentuza una autoridá k sólo merece un actor : El propio metal , en expresión de valor libre.

Y esa expresión sólo se consigue eliminando ruido y chanchullos de la ecuación ( mediante una iniciativa proactiva, particular y de libre adopción ) y funcionando , correctamente, a sus espaldas.


----------



## PLACOINS (17 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ya me han llegado mis onzas, todo bien, pero no me han enviado una factura física....no deberían haberme mandado una factura cuñada o algo así? La factura en PDF de la página es válida? Lo digo por que en la factura no pone nada especial.



Hola. Algunos establecimientos envían la factura por correo electrónico , antes de llegar el paquete . En la factura debe figurar las piezas compradas, precio .... No se que establecimiento será donde has comprado , pero es igual de valida que si te la hubiesen mandado con el pedido. Descargar e imprimir si quieres . Un saludo.


----------



## OBDC (17 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> El sueño húmedo de los colectivistas para sus lacayos. Ellos, los colectivistas, con dinero eterno y sus lacayos con efervescencia efímeras, valga la redundancia.
> 
> Lo gracioso, es que más de una vez he oído la falacia de que si no existiera dinero (duro) o este caducara anualmente, el mundo sería más justo. Es alucinante el lavado de cerebro que la élite hace con la "educación" pública y privada, no por pagar dos veces es mejor la última. Incluso dudo que en Hardvard, Stanford o la de Navarra cuenten alguna verdad.



El pago con "temporalidad" siempre existió, pero más en niveles de grandes valores.
Y esta más vinculado a sistemas conservadores que progresistas, aunque algún forero con no mucha capacidad de análisis por ahí arriba cree que son ideas "rojiles" porque se "lo dijeron".
Por ejemplo, un usufructo es un pago temporal. Cuando la reina de UK pagaba a sus condes y marqueses con explotación de tierras durante 500 años (o la cifra que decidiera) es un pago con un valor que caduca. Recordemos que la reina de UK es dueña de toda la tierra de UK.
Pero la magia de lo digital es que democratiza todo y se trasladará hasta para comprar un grano de arroz 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## L'omertá (17 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en plenas turbulencias en el mercado de plata física y cada tienda pone el precio que quiere porque apenas hay físico disponible para la venta en el mercado (en papel hay toda la "plata" que quieras a precios cercanos al spot).
> 
> La llamada de los foreros de reddit a comprar plata ha vaciado los inventarios de las tiendas por lo que los precios de lo que hay disponible para entrega inmediata los determina cada tienda (anteriormente las diferencias entre tiendas no eran tan grandes). Algo similar ocurrió con los primeros confinamientos que hicieron desaparecer los inventarios de las tiendas que llegaron a comprar oro por encima del precio que marcaba el mercado.
> 
> ...



Un placer leerte, compañero. ¿Cómo te explicas las sesiones que llevamos del oro?


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Feb 2021)

Hoy ha bajado todo, oro, bolsa.... Salvo criptos... Pero en los MP se nota que estan empujando para abajo. Y aun así en la plata apenas pueden.

Como dice Esseri que nadie venda ni un gramo. Ahora toca aguantar

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (17 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy ha bajado todo, oro, bolsa.... Salvo criptos... Pero en los MP se nota que estan empujando para abajo. Y aun así en la plata apenas pueden.
> 
> Como dice Esseri que nadie venda ni un gramo. Ahora toca aguantar
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



¿Vender? Estoy haciendo números para comprar más.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Vender? Estoy haciendo números para comprar más.



Se me ocurre, que cuando BTC tenga una corrección fuerte... y con la subida parabólica que llega tendrá que llega temprano, dejen que los MP peguen un estirón.

Quizás estemos en una ventana de oportunidad para cargar "barato"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se me ocurre, que cuando BTC tenga una corrección fuerte... y con la subida parabólica que llega tendrá que llega temprano, dejen que los MP peguen un estirón.
> 
> Quizás estemos en una ventana de oportunidad para cargar "barato"



Cuando el bitcoin sufra esa correccion la gente cargara mas bitcoin, hay miles de millones de ordenes de compra de bitcoin a niveles mas bajos del precio actual solo tienes que entrar y verlo tu mismo.


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuando el bitcoin sufra esa correccion la gente cargara mas bitcoin, hay miles de millones de ordenes de compra de bitcoin a niveles mas bajos del precio actual solo tienes que entrar y verlo tu mismo.



Así es, las correcciones duran minutos, desde que levantó la liebre Musk y empezaron a sumarse Mastercard, Florida, hoy declaraciones de Black Rock... Muchísima gente quiere BTC en oferta. A buenas horas me puse a especular con él, cuando pienso en lo que llegué a tener y lo que valdría ahora...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2021)

Ahora mismo el oro ha sido sustituido ya de forma total por bitcoin por lo que no tiene sentido el oro a estos precios, creo que seguira bajando sin parar.

El oro ocupara el lugar de la plata.

La plata pues eso ............. en fin.................. no habra lugar para la plata.


Por cierto, ya esta el oro mas barato en las tiendas que en el apartado de compra venta de metales del foro.

Es logico, pronto habra mucha mas oferta en cuanto la gente descubra que el oro y la plata ya no sirven.

Bitcoin llego y bitcoin todo lo aplasto.


----------



## Somedus (17 Feb 2021)

Sólo pasaba por aquí para celebrar las 500 páginas de este hilo. Que, en mi opinión, es el mejor de todo el foro. Y daros las gracias a los que aportáis vuestros conocimientos. De verdad que se aprende mucho leyéndoos.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (17 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora mismo el oro ha sido sustituido ya de forma total por bitcoin por lo que no tiene sentido el oro a estos precios, creo que seguira bajando sin parar.
> 
> El oro ocupara el lugar de la plata.
> 
> ...



Todos las metales tendrán su valor industrial en un futuro no muy lejano.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (17 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ... hay miles de millones de ordenes de compra de bitcoin a niveles mas bajos del precio actual solo tienes que entrar y verlo tu mismo.



pues solo tienes que entrar y verlo tu mismo


​

y con esto no quiero decir que BTC no vaya a subir.

Por si acaso, para que luego no vayas llorando o abriéndo hilos con tus pataletas, aborchornándonos por "no haberte ayudado", cuando desde que entraste aquí, no hemos hecho otra cosa contigo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> pues solo tienes que entrar y verlo tu mismo
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



Es muy interesante y habia pensado que esto sucedia por que lo estoy viendo, veo cosillas raras con mis dos monedillas preferidas que son las que mas pasta me estan dando una y otra vez.

Incluso ya deberian haber subido mucho mas viendo las ordenes que hay y no terminan de subir, incluso cuando suben luego vuelven a bajar, cosa que estoy aprobechando mientras tenga suerte y no me quede pillado en una de esas.

Pero dejame disfrutar viendo como mis monedillas suben sin parar y atemorizando a los metaleros.

Interesante el video.......... por cierto mis monedillas son civic y distritox, se ve de puta madre lo del video con lo que pasa con esas monedas, suben de 24 a 28 el distritox y de 33 a 38 civic, cuando llegan a 38 vuelven a bajar asi una y otra y otra vez.

Muy bueno el video, habia presentido que algo ocurria pero no conocia este sistema, algunas veces me doy cuenta de cosas de este tipo y medio las entreveo pero sin saber tecnicismos de por que ocurre tal cosa............ el video lo esplica muy bien.

No obstante creo que con el oro puede ser que haya pasado lo mismo, inducen euforia compradora y luego le meten el palo cuando ya lo han subido, el oro yo lo veo bajando mas.


----------



## esseri (18 Feb 2021)

*Twilight Zone as ETF Provider Warns Buying Silver will Harm Hedge Funds and Large Banks
*




*Twilight Zone como el proveedor de ETF advierte que comprar plata dañará los fondos de cobertura y los grandes bancos*


Hace poco más de una semana, le mostramos cómo, después de que #SilverSqueeze desencadenara un aumento en la demanda de plata física, los 14 ETF que afirman tener plata en las bóvedas de la LBMA en Londres representaron más de 28,000 toneladas o el 85% de toda la plata se dice que está en esas bóvedas de Londres . Y que el mayor de estos ETF, el infame Blackrock administrado por iShares Silver Trust (SLV), que tiene a JP Morgan London como custodio, representó más del 70% de este total.
Y hace solo unos días le mostramos cómo, luego del aumento inducido por #SilverSqueeze en el comercio de SLV del 29 de enero al 2 de febrero en NYSE Arca, el mismo SLV había modificado silenciosamente y sin fanfarrias su Prospecto el 3 de febrero concediendo que no podría haber suficientes barras de plata disponibles en Londres o en cualquier otro lugar para agregar al Fideicomiso, cuando declaró en su presentación a la SEC que:
_“La *demanda de plata puede exceder temporalmente la oferta disponible* que es aceptable para entrega al Fideicomiso, lo que puede afectar adversamente una inversión en las Acciones.
En la medida en que la demanda de plata exceda la oferta disponible en ese momento, es *posible que los Participantes Autorizados no puedan adquirir fácilmente las cantidades suficientes de plata* necesarias para la creación de una Canasta.
Es posible que los Participantes Autorizados pueden ser *incapaces de adquirir la plata suficiente* que sea aceptable para la entrega a la Fundación para la emisión de nuevas cestas debido a un suministro limitado entonces disponibles, junto con un aumento de la demanda por las acciones.
… En tales circunstancias, *el Fideicomiso puede suspender o restringir la emisión de Canastas. *"_
Pero resulta que, como era de esperar, SLV no fue el ETF plateado que se trasladó a las estaciones de pánico la semana anterior a la pasada, ya que exactamente a la misma hora el 02 de febrero, el ETF Aberdeen Standard Physical Silver Shares (SIVR) , también utilizando JP Morgan London como custodio de metales y también cotizando en NYSE Arca, modificó silenciosamente su Prospecto con un efecto tanto siniestro como cómico, y de manera sigilosa subió una nueva versión de su Prospecto al sitio web de la SEC, insertando el siguiente texto en la página 6: 
_“A la fecha de este prospecto, *una campaña en línea destinada a dañar los fondos de cobertura y los grandes bancos* está alentando a los inversores minoristas a comprar plata y acciones de Silver ETP  *para aumentar intencionalmente los precios* . Esta actividad puede resultar en precios temporalmente altos de la plata "._
Deje que lo anterior se asimile. Es posible que deba leerlo un par de veces. Además de mostrar pánico sobre la efectividad de los foros de Reddit #SilverSqueeze como r / WallStreetSilver , apostaríamos que nunca en la historia de Wall Street el autor de un Prospecto ha mostrado sus verdaderos colores más que los anteriores.
Porque si antes no sabía de qué lado estaba Aberdeen Standard Investments en la batalla por la plata, bueno, simplemente, ahora lo sabe. Y si alguna vez hubiera un premio para Snitch of the Year por torpedear su propia base de clientes, Aberdeen Standard probablemente ganaría este sin lugar a dudas.
Pero la situación mejora, ya que Aberdeen Standard, operador de SIVR (que afirma tener 1140 toneladas de plata en Londres) y cuya razón fundamental es ofrecer a los inversores exposición al precio de la plata, parece tener un problema fundamental con la subida del precio de la plata. ¿Por qué otra razón Aberdeen Standard tendría miedo de una fuerza del mercado que “aumenta intencionalmente los precios”? A menos que, por supuesto, eso no sea lo que el operador de ETF realmente quiere que suceda.




*Prospecto modificado del ETF de plata SIVR de Aberdeen, presentado ante la SEC, 02 de febrero de 2021*
Pero se pone aún mejor, porque en la página 7 del Prospecto SIVR modificado, Aberdeen Standard vuelve a confirmar de qué lado está realmente y específicamente por qué tiene tanto miedo de esta campaña en línea para liberar el mercado de la plata de las garras de los fondos de cobertura y bancos.
Para el 2 de febrero, en el texto enmendado bajo un título recién insertado de:
_" *Una posible 'contracción corta' debido a un aumento repentino en la demanda de Acciones que excede ampliamente la oferta puede conducir a la volatilidad de los precios de las Acciones* "._
El Prospecto también agregó que:
_“A la fecha de este prospecto, el Fondo y otros ETP de plata están experimentando un aumento repentino en la demanda de acciones luego de *una campaña en línea para dañar los fondos de cobertura y los grandes bancos con importantes exposiciones cortas a la plata.*
La campaña alienta a los inversores minoristas a acciones de compra de plata ETPs, así como la plata física con el fin *t **o intencionalmente crear un apretón corto* . Esta actividad podría resultar en precios inflados temporalmente de las Acciones y la diferencia entre el precio de negociación y el NAV por acción podría ampliarse. "_
Así que ahí lo tienen, uno de los ETF respaldados por plata más grandes del mundo, aparte de SLV, con 36,7 millones de onzas (1140 toneladas) de plata almacenadas en Londres con el custodio JP Morgan, no está preocupado por los intereses de sus inversores. , sino sobre las posiciones pendientes de plata a corto plazo de los fondos de cobertura y los grandes bancos. Y debido a la preocupación por estas entidades que son cortas, Aberdeen Standard teme a las fuerzas del mercado que "aumentarán intencionalmente los precios de la plata".




*Otro clavo en el ataúd - JP Morgan's Esquemas para defraudar a los mercados de metales preciosos*
Aquellos con buen ojo también pueden reflexionar sobre por qué Aberdeen Standard está preocupado por una divergencia entre el precio de negociación de SIVR y su NAV. y por que seria eso? Tal vez sea porque la fecha del 03 de febrero es la última vez que SIVR agregó nuevas tenencias de plata, una fecha en la que se afirma que las tenencias de plata aumentaron de 35,6 millones de onzas a 36,6 millones de onzas. Pero no hubo aumento en las tenencias de plata desde entonces.
Y también que ninguna de la plata reclamada por SIVR se guarda en la bóveda del infame custodio JP Morgan en Londres , pero se dice que toda la plata reclamada está guardada en las bóvedas de 3 subdepositarios de SIVR, a saber, Brinks, Malca- Amit y Loomis, los mismos 3 subdepositarios que SLV recurrió a principios de febrero para completar su lista de barras a raíz del llamado aumento de 3.400 toneladas en las asignaciones de plata de SLV. 
Así que, después de todo, tal vez el pánico SIVR en los puntos 02 febrero no es tan diferente a la de la iShares Silver Trust (SLV) del 03 de febrero, que como un recordatorio y cerrar el círculo, advirtió en su cambio prospecto que “ _La demanda de plata puede exceder temporalmente el suministro disponible aceptable para la entrega. _"


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Feb 2021)

7 millones de onzas añadidos a SPROT Silver en 2 días. 

decenas de millones de onzas adicionales físicas compradas y en espera de ser entregada. 


La minera first majestic (AG) acaba de subir el precio del lingote a 35$ la onza. Por menos no se vende. 

Todo lo que sea comprar ahora mismo por debajo de 29 € onza, ES UN REGALO, según First Majestic. Yo ya estoy acumulando unos kilos más mientras no reviente 30$ el precio spot, y ahora voy con opciones en mineras como novedad, a ver si doy el pelotazo, la próxima semana voy entrando poco a poco durante semanas. Si pierdo 1 opción, la recompro a nuevo vencimiento lejano el doble. Si el precio sube, compro más opciones lejanas, si el precio baja, compro con más rabia. Calculo caja y varias entradas. Del físico supongo que cuando las criptos se multipliquen, si veo la onza por debajo de 50 vuelvo a meterme vendiendo criptos. Si las criptos se disparan más allá de 10x, y además IOTA llega a un top 5, sacaría 8 o 9 x para plata física si está a menos de 100$ la onza. 

Estamos más cerca de un precio libre del oro, la plata y cripto asociada usada como pago, y a ser posible, gratis. Las 3 subirán de la mano, a tirones, y por encima de otros activos, ya que es dinero real internacional y digital.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Feb 2021)

Estaría de PM una huelga minera mundial reclamando un precio decente por su trabajo reflejado en el metal y en opciones de poder comprarlo a precio spot. Sea el metal que sea. Podría ser la bomba y los empleados de las compañías se benefician o colapsan todo. En cuanto unos empiecen y se corra la voz, podría ser increíble. Los cortos saldrían disparados ante una parada incluso de un pequeño % de producción, que les daría el apretón sólo con la noticia. Incluso les compensa a las mineras.


----------



## timi (18 Feb 2021)

*Una cartilla de manipulación del precio de la plata*



Han sido diez largos años, pero parece que el mundo inversor finalmente está comenzando a darse cuenta de que los precios del oro y la plata reconocidos a nivel mundial son administrados y manipulados por los Bullion Banks, que operan como creadores de mercado dentro de la reserva fraccionaria fraudulenta y esquema de precios de derivados digitales.

En realidad, si comprende esto, entonces la acción del precio a menudo tiene sentido. Si ve los gráficos de precios desde la perspectiva de un comerciante de un banco de lingotes, podrá ver dónde se utiliza el análisis técnico en su contra, el comerciante / inversor habitual. En mi sitio TF Metals Report, lo llamamos "Análisis de manipulación", y nos sirve a todos bastante bien. Tomemos la acción reciente como su último ejemplo.

El precio del oro COMEX se disparó a nuevos máximos históricos en agosto pasado, pero desde entonces ha sido manejado a la baja dentro de una tendencia bajista bien definida por los Bancos que controlan el mercado. ¿Y por qué hacen esto? Mantener la tendencia y el sentimiento a la baja durante el mayor tiempo posible con la esperanza de administrar y cubrir sus enormes posiciones cortas.

En el siguiente gráfico, la flecha violeta es el límite superior de la "bandera alcista" ampliamente seguida en los gráficos semanales y mensuales. Es imperativo que los bancos mantengan el precio por debajo de esta línea durante el mayor tiempo posible, ya que cualquier ruptura, como la que fue severamente golpeada a principios de enero, será rápidamente reconocida por los comerciantes, y el precio comenzará una nueva tendencia alcista acelerada. Asegúrese de notar que cada rally subsiguiente que se ha atrevido a tocar la línea de la bandera ha sido aplastado inmediatamente hacia atrás.

Pero también observe la flecha roja paralela debajo de ella. Esta línea se aplicó inicialmente como resistencia durante todo el cuarto trimestre de 2020, solo que ahora sirve como soporte, más recientemente el martes 16. Los Banks también han intentado aplastar la flecha roja, pero la actual carrera hacia el metal físico lo está prohibiendo. Al final, TODAS las tendencias se rompen y es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que esta también lo esté.







Pero, de todos modos, esta publicación no trata sobre el oro COMEX. En cambio, se trata de la plata COMEX y el esfuerzo de base en curso para exprimir a los Bancos mediante la adquisición de metal físico. Este movimiento ha generado tal ímpetu que The Banks se están poniendo nerviosos ... como es claramente evidente por las acciones de JPMorgan y Aberdeen con respecto a sus ETF supuestamente "totalmente respaldados y asignados".

Gracias a @BullionStar y https://t.co/DIvFwhiogM por alertarme sobre un cambio en el prospecto de #SLV que dejemos [sic] a SLV fuera del gancho si está lleno de papel en lugar de # plateado . Esta admisión por parte de SLV podría ser el detonante que lance el cohete plateado. Más aquí: https://t.co/w1EabVxOAN pic.twitter.com/0qr5NUj4Cy

- James Turk (@FGMR) 14 de febrero de 2021



Ahora SIVR (Aberdeen Silver ETF 1140 MT AG) ha cambiado su Prospecto el 2 de febrero, presa del pánico porque "una campaña en línea destinada a dañar los fondos de cobertura y los grandes bancos está alentando a los inversores minoristas a comprar plata y acciones de ETP de plata para aumentar intencionalmente los precios" #silversqueeze pic.twitter.com/WyEg7sL7pq

- BullionStar (@BullionStar) 15 de febrero de 2021

Como comentario al margen, pregúntese por qué el administrador de fondos Aberdeen sentiría la necesidad de expresar su preocupación con respecto a una "campaña en línea destinada a dañar a los grandes bancos". ¿Qué diablos tiene eso que ver con su fondo de plata supuestamente asignado en su totalidad? Pero yo divago…

Desde fines de enero, el movimiento para exprimir a The Banks ha ganado impulso constantemente, y en múltiples ocasiones me han pedido que compile una lista de todas las publicaciones que escribí para distribución pública a través de Sprott Money desde 2016. Entonces, aquí está la lista . Siéntase libre de clasificar, leer y reenviar tantos como sea posible.

Por supuesto, la longitud de la lista sería mucho más larga si incluyera todo lo que he escrito en TF Metals Report desde 2010. Sería imposible de compilar también, ya que discutimos la manipulación de precios casi todos los días. Sin embargo, por ahora, comencemos con lo más temprano que pueda encontrar y avancemos.




La batalla épica continúa - Craig Hemke 
El fraude cada vez más profundo de Comex Silver - Craig Hemke 
CASO CERRADO: El hecho de la manipulación del precio del oro y la plata del Bullion Bank - Craig Hemke 
La manipulación del precio de la plata continúa en 2016 - Craig Hemke
Manipulación de plata en detalle - Craig Hemke 
Mecánica de la escena del crimen de Comex - Craig Hemke (5/4/2017) 
Econ 101: Manipulación del mercado de la plata - Craig Hemke (3/4/2017) 
Las "entregas" de Comex Silver aumentan en septiembre - Craig Hemke (10/4/2017) 
Resistencia a la llave de plata - Craig Hemke (20/02/2018)
Hablando de COMEX Silver-Craig Hemke (06/04/2018) 
El dominio de JPMorgan en COMEX Silver - Craig Hemke (21/03/2018) 
Los bancos NO están de tu lado - Craig Hemke (10/09/2018) 
Los mismos viejos juegos COMEX: Craig Hemke (31/10/2018) 
¿Qué es un banco y qué es un comercial? Craig Hemke (09/12/2018) 
La guerra sin fin contra el oro y la plata - Craig Hemke (19/12/2018) 
Dinámica del "mercado" de plata de COMEX - Craig Hemke (05/03/2019) 
Dos aniversarios sin gloria - Craig Hemke (05/07/2019) 
Caso cerrado - Craig Hemke (17/09/2019) 
El Guggenheim "Comercio de convicciones # 1" - Craig Hemke (05/02/2020) 
Esperando COMEX Silver 
COMEX Silver en septiembre 
Corrupción criminal del banco de lingotes 
Continúa la manipulación de precios de metales preciosos 
Día de la marmota para inversores de plata
Y en buena medida, aquí hay un enlace más. No puedo encontrar dónde lo envié a Sprott Money, así que creo que solo se publicó en el sitio TFMR. Cuando tengas tiempo, *DEFINITIVAMENTE* deberías leer esto:

Abyecta corrupción

De todos modos, espero que todo esto haya sido útil a lo largo de los años. La lucha contra las fuerzas criminales que controlan el esquema de precios de los metales preciosos continúa, y aún está lejos de terminar. Sin embargo, si podemos seguir presionando a The Banks mediante la adquisición de metales físicos, se avecina un desapalancamiento forzado. Cuando eso finalmente suceda, puede estar seguro de que el precio descubierto a través de un sistema que se basa más en la realidad física no será de $ 27 por onza.

Como siempre, prepárate en consecuencia.

A Silver Price Manipulation Primer


----------



## Gusman (18 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuando el bitcoin sufra esa correccion la gente cargara mas bitcoin, hay miles de millones de ordenes de compra de bitcoin a niveles mas bajos del precio actual solo tienes que entrar y verlo tu mismo.



Sin contar los que salen y entran en niveles mas altos todavia. No se ve correccion aunque deberia aparecer.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El pago con "temporalidad" siempre existió, pero más en niveles de grandes valores.
> Y esta más vinculado a sistemas conservadores que progresistas, aunque algún forero con no mucha capacidad de análisis por ahí arriba cree que son ideas "rojiles" porque se "lo dijeron".
> Por ejemplo, un usufructo es un pago temporal. Cuando la reina de UK pagaba a sus condes y marqueses con explotación de tierras durante 500 años (o la cifra que decidiera) es un pago con un valor que caduca. Recordemos que la reina de UK es dueña de toda la tierra de UK.
> Pero la magia de lo digital es que democratiza todo y se trasladará hasta para comprar un grano de arroz
> ...



Por eso los denomino colectivistas, para salir de la falacia de izmierdas/derechas, monárquicos/republicanos,... Todos igual de colectivistas. Hitler y Stalin, antagónicos para los borregos, para mi son dos colectivistas igualmente insufribles, al igual la perversa de UK.

Yo soy individualista, egoísta, solidario con quien quiero (normalmente con los amigos y no siempre), voluntarista y creo en la violencia para resolver algunos problemas en determinadas circunstancias.


----------



## esseri (18 Feb 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Estaría de PM una huelga minera mundial reclamando un precio decente por su trabajo reflejado en el metal y en opciones de poder comprarlo a precio spot. Sea el metal que sea. Podría ser la bomba y los empleados de las compañías se benefician o colapsan todo. En cuanto unos empiecen y se corra la voz, podría ser increíble. Los cortos saldrían disparados ante una parada incluso de un pequeño % de producción, que les daría el apretón sólo con la noticia. Incluso les compensa a las mineras.



Con esa capacidá de acuerdo, no harían falta destrozos ni presiones. Todo diox a su bola, k es lo m mola y tié k haber gente pa´tó.

Una crypto respaldada en plata con un "comité de sabios" formado por referentes del sector ( a título meramente asesor/defensor del usuario ) sugiriendo mejoras operativas para minimizar constantemente el ineludible riesgo de contraparte ( k podría reducirse enormemente en un planteamiento de mínimos éticos, como tantísimos proyectos comerciales k hay por el mundo ) ...y a funcionar - con la opción de retirada de físico incluída, faltaría piú - . Y el k kiera Casino,tiene ETFs malabarísticos a mansalva a su disposición. Kadakualo a lo suyo y sin marcar la agenda del vecino, diox nos libre.

Y los dueños de esos ETF, ya sabrían donde trincar su platuki a precio real, por supuestón. Si les hace falta en sus triles, claro...k allá ellos y sus cuitas. Y k hagan lo k les salga de los mismísimos wevox. No hace falta arreglar lo podrido, para ké ?...sólo impulsar algo razonablemente aseado k cierre un loop de uso monetario de la plata para kien karajo kiera acogerse a él.

Y ya estaría la plata fluyendo a escala global para ahorrar y/o gastar, a discreción de sus partidarios... y tóax libres y contentas.

Mal o ké ?




p.d. Por cierto...en el ranking crypto se zampaban ese token de Rikeza Real y Estable...a cucharadas soperas, vive diox. Trillón y medio de dólares yankees k "arrejunta " a día de hoy buscando refugio a su rikeza como pollos sin cabeza a cada estornudo de BTC . 140 mil kilos de movimiento diario en tether, incluso en días alcistas como el presente. K hablamos de propinillas, vamos...

...pero lo tienen k impulsar los agentes activos del sector, los k están realmente jartos de tanta mierda, k son legión , como es absolutamente obvio...sin llorikeos sin fin k no dan ya más k hartazgo y puta grima . Ni el regulador, ni los BBanks, ni la Yellen ni Jim Txin Plím...hay demasiada gente papeando a dos carrillos a cuenta del chanchullo imperante y admitirlos como parte del arreglo es ponerse en el siglo 31.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Feb 2021)

Mmmmmmmmm interesante...


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mmmmmmmmm interesante...



Se palpa caquita.


----------



## Silver94 (18 Feb 2021)

Diciendo eso lo único que consigue es que quiera comprar más plata.


----------



## Furillo (18 Feb 2021)

Obviamente, ese mensaje lo ha escrito alguien con intereses en plata física. 
No seamos ingenuos, para desmontar el sistema bancario actual hace falta mucho más que eso.


----------



## esseri (18 Feb 2021)

EvangelizaÇao rules !!! 

Tras abrir la lata con James Anderson , nuevos gurusitos aceptan AMAs orientados "oficialmente" a WallStreetBets.

Atentos a uno de los comentarios en Youtube diciendo k Andrew McGuire habría aceptado una charleta . EL planteamiento de Kinesis ligado al movimiento de asalto platero era dinamita pura y un salto cualitativo como recurso absolutamente imparable.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Obviamente, ese mensaje lo ha escrito alguien con intereses en plata física.
> No seamos ingenuos, para desmontar el sistema bancario actual hace falta mucho más que eso.



O NO.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Diciendo eso lo único que consigue es que quiera comprar más plata.



Es extraño, me causa la misma sensación...


----------



## esseri (18 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Obviamente, ese mensaje lo ha escrito alguien con intereses en plata física.
> No seamos ingenuos, para desmontar el sistema bancario actual hace falta mucho más que eso.



Es k, imo, plantear "desmontajes" de los chanchullos Kastuzos es un error de konzéto. Para ké karajo les vas a dar pie a k se kejen de asaltos especulativos u otras cien mil excusas k se saken de la manga ? Al final, por chorizos k sean, si les tocas las pelotas la cara sucia ante la opinión pública va a ser la tuya.

Hay k rehuír expresamente los planteamientos negativos, "a la contra" , etc . Se monta un ejercicio de adopción y uso legítimo y a otra cosa ( apoyado en un catalizador potente k agilice la operativa monetaria metalera y expanda tu red como la pólvora, por supuestón ). Y si te vienen con el libro de reclamaciones, les dices k te pongan a la cola del cryptodesmadre zampaFiat k rula como Pedro por su casa con su total permisividá ( por mucho k la narrativa maxibitcoñera se tire el pisto milonguero de outsider perseguido por el establishment y tal...).

Cuando consigan apretarte algo,seguro k se encuentran ya con unas decenas, posiblemente centenas de minoyes de metaleros por el mundo en uso legítimo de su puta pasta soberana perfectamente agrupados y canalizados para plantar cara al más pintáo. Y sin haber meáo ni una gota fuera del tiesto, además.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Obviamente, ese mensaje lo ha escrito alguien con intereses en plata física.
> No seamos ingenuos, para desmontar el sistema bancario actual hace falta mucho más que eso.



No, mucho más que eso no, se desmonta el solito y sin comprar plata.


----------



## timi (18 Feb 2021)

Para desmontar el sistema bancario actual, solo tiene que crear las monedas digitales que tienen preparadas y centralizarlo todo en los bancos centrales. Eso me da que pensar que crearan cortinas de humo, como que la plata suba a 3 dígitos. ¿Cómo justificaran la perdida de depósitos al cargarse el sistema bancario actual?

Antes quitaran el efectivo, eso está claro, o darían la posibilidad a que la gente guardara el dinero en efectivo.

Y todo eso me lleva a pensar que las criptos estarán el tiempo justo para dar una falsa sensación de tranquilidad a sus poseedores, mientras implementan el great reset.

Me reservo el derecho a estar totalmente equivocado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Feb 2021)

Si realmente es como dicen y todo el mundo está largo en plata menos los 8 grandes bancos que están en corto y sujetándola, creo que es cuestión de tiempo que uno de los ochos vaya cerrando sus cortos y diga aquello de "maricón el último", si se diera ese escenario todo se precipitaría.

Pero bueno, casi seguro que esto es un paja mental, más y a la larga no pasa nada... pero hay un hecho impepinable:

- BOLSA CARA: En máximos y sin fundamentales que las respalde
- CRYPTOS CAROS: En máximos y tras una subida vertical que debe corregir
- ORO BARATO: No ha recogido más que una parte mínima del nuevo fiat creado, es cuesitón de tiempo que llegue, aunque pase por otras estaciones intermedias
- PLATA MUY BARATA: Aun muy lejos de sus máximos históricos en un escenario de escasez creciente.

Parece que lo normal es que vemos un trasvase de los activos hinchados a los que no en los próximos meses.


----------



## davitin (18 Feb 2021)

Este hilo me recuerda al de Iota.

No estaréis intentando crear FOMO?


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Eso mismo decía mi Sifu de kung-fu "Para qué vamos a perder el tiempo hablando si podemos resolverlo a hostias"



Me refiero a situaciones, donde otros que te quieren imponer algo por la violencia y son más fuertes colectivamente, no te dejan otra opción que defenderte violentamente sin enfrentarte directamente, ya que te vencerían.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Con esa capacidá de acuerdo, no harían falta destrozos ni presiones. Todo diox a su bola, k es lo m mola y tié k haber gente pa´tó.
> 
> Una crypto respaldada en plata con un "comité de sabios" formado por referentes del sector ( a título meramente asesor/defensor del usuario ) sugiriendo mejoras operativas para minimizar constantemente el ineludible riesgo de contraparte ( k podría reducirse enormemente en un planteamiento de mínimos éticos, como tantísimos proyectos comerciales k hay por el mundo ) ...y a funcionar - con la opción de retirada de físico incluída, faltaría piú - . Y el k kiera Casino,tiene ETFs malabarísticos a mansalva a su disposición. Kadakualo a lo suyo y sin marcar la agenda del vecino, diox nos libre.
> 
> ...



Ya existe una cripto sería, supuestamente viendo al CEO, respaldada en oro y plata. El problema es que no tienes manera de comprobar sin lugar a dudas, que realmente está respaldada. Te tienes que fiar y eso ya sabemos como acaba antes o después. Hablé con ellos por correo y el precio de redimir la moneda y que lo enviaran a casa no salía mejor que comprar donde cad uno compre MPs. La única ventaja era que podías usarla como un CFD descentralizado P2P, en el sentido de comprar y vender para especular.


https://youtube.com/c/ReggieMiddleton-the-Financial-Nostradamus


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Para desmontar el sistema bancario actual, solo tiene que crear las monedas digitales que tienen preparadas y centralizarlo todo en los bancos centrales.



Eso dicen ellos mismos, que van a hacer.


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Exactamente lo que solía hacer mi maestro,...
> Siempre que le traía un baso de agua, cogía, y me daba una hostia a mano abierta. No entendía el porqué, él me decía: "niño, be water my friend". Yo le traía un baso de agua y zaaas, hostión. Empecé a pesar que alguna enseñanza no estaba entendiendo bien del todo. Quizá por la diferencia idiomática



La enseñanza era que no te comieras la hostia, supongo.


----------



## ESC (18 Feb 2021)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



timi dijo:


> Para desmontar el sistema bancario actual, solo tiene que crear las monedas digitales que tienen preparadas y centralizarlo todo en los bancos centrales.



Seguiría estando la banca privada como negocio.

Honestamente, no tengo ni pajolera idea de a dónde nos dirigimos.


----------



## esseri (18 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ya existe una cripto sería, supuestamente viendo al CEO, respaldada en oro y plata. El problema es que no tienes manera de comprobar sin lugar a dudas, que realmente está respaldada. Te tienes que fiar y eso ya sabemos como acaba antes o después. Hablé con ellos por correo y el precio de redimir la moneda y que lo enviaran a casa no salía mejor que comprar donde cad uno compre MPs. La única ventaja era que podías usarla como un CFD descentralizado P2P, en el sentido de comprar y vender para especular.



Por éso insisto siempre en una especie de"grupo satélite"/externo de insiders/"sabios" del sector asesorando periódicamente en busca de minimizar el riesgo de contraparte y otros aspectos de una operativa habitual...k , a grandes rasgos, lleva siendo habitual SIGLOS.

Las posibilidades de la tecnología blockchain, en auditorías instantáneas, implementación de sistemas de gobernanza descentralizados ( o k aumenten parcialmente el nivel de descentralización ) son infinitas.
Los MPs han sido historicamente - y dentro de cierta lógica - un sector encorsetado en la discreción ( cuando no oscurantismo y opacidad ) y una centralización kastuza k hoy no deben considerarse de ningún modo inherentes al medio ( y k han sido fundamentales para generar el inmasticable trile actual ). Una auditoría de una empresa privada - y todos sabemos eñ nivel de corrupción del k son capaces de aportar en sus operativas - sellada en un papel es hoy una aberración tecnológica y un anacronismo sólo digna de la cutrez e inmovilismo de una generación langosta devoradora e irrepetible.

Insisto : JPMorgan no es la serpiente única en un paraíso de bondad. Hay muchos actores k deben bajarse de la burra en el sector metalero para k los MPs den el do de pecho monetario/de Reserva de Valor del k son capaces, mucho óxido interesado k le va de coña a mucha - en apariencia - plañidera insider perfectamente posicionada en primera línea de los "kejíos"...y a la vez , de primas desmedidas, custodias flexibles o jugosos volketes de papel...

Descentralizando/compartiendo partes de toda esa operativa , y sin aspirar JAMÁS a sustituír el uso/posesión/gestión INDIVIDUAL Y PRIVADO de los MPs k representan la kintaesencia del "prodúto" , sino a COMPLEMENTARLO , se pueden conseguir aplicaciones enormemente enrikecedoras a nivel de rapidez, supervisión, adopción masiva, etc etc ...k en los medios historicamente asociados al sector jamás podrán conseguirse ( y k favorecen competencias resueltas con elementos de menor calidá respecto a la salvaguarda de rikeza , como las cryptos actualmente ).

K los MPs se sirvan de crypto no es ninguna capitulación esencial ni un intento de suplantar una excelencia *absolutamente insuperable *como depósito y salvaguarda de rikeza , sino de conseguir nuevas extensiones y finalmente, valor añadido en otros aspectos monetarios manifiestamente mejorables apoyándose en medios contemporáneos.

...k parece k al personal le trae los pedidos del Andorrano Miguel Strogoff a caballo o los piden con un pergamino lacrado y entregado en mano, kojonex. Y k no sea así no envilece sus onzas...sino k mejora la operativa metalera...y nadie entiende perversión ni renuncia konzetual alguna ni se rasga las vestiduras por APROVECHARSE de ello .

Ya va siendo hora de liberarse de dogmas , poses y terkedades k se han adoptado ante la aparición de BTC con evidentes "disfunciones digestivas", hombre... k SERVIRSE de lo weno , siempre tamizado en el propio interés , es cosa no sólo positiva, sino elemental.

El fiestorro global crypto es innegable, éso ya no pueden pintarlo de rosa ni los más cutres. Y perdérselo sin una expresión clara allí, cuando los MPs disponen de un ADN rotundamente inigualable en ciertas cualidades monetarias básicas ( k además, son de las k frecuentemente adolece el sector , como una reserva de valor sólida k resuelven con cryptotruños respaldados en muchas veces ni se sabe ké ) es una gilipollada colosal. Otra. Y una crypto respaldada en metal, con una operativa moderna y optimizada podría ser algo así como sacarse un rabo de 80 centímetros sobre el tapete de una mesa de póker.

De verdá k tras una docena de años de controversia y unas posiciones infinitamente más fundadas para kien kiera enfrentarlas con criterio y perspectiva positiva en lugar de con bilis y revanchismos mal entendidos...hay k perderse también ésto ? Venga, hombre, no jodamos...


----------



## scratch (18 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si siguen los mismos al timón, a ningún sitio bueno.



para nosotros, apostillo.


----------



## esseri (18 Feb 2021)

Un ojo en la línea de la pinza antifiat k propuse akí hace un par de semanas...y seguro k con mil veces más criterio . Balancea en una proporción cercana a 2/3 (70/30)

Ayákadakualo.

*Bitcoin + Gold = BOLD*


*Bitcoin + Gold = BOLD*
*Actualización de la salud del mercado de ByteTree; Número 63*
*Charlie Morris*
10 de febrero de 2021

Tesla anunció que habían invertido $ 1.5 mil millones en bitcoin y el precio subió debidamente. Los mercados son más eficientes de lo que muchos creen, y en los últimos meses, el precio de bitcoin ha respondido positivamente a los flujos de inversión conocidos más que a cualquier otra cosa. En el pasado, Bitcoin aumentaba con las noticias de que una cafetería aceptaba pagos en Bitcoin, o que a una celebridad menor le gustaba un tweet.
En ese momento, eso tenía mucho sentido porque era una prueba de la adopción de la red y que Bitcoin se estaba poniendo de moda. Otros ejemplos mostraron que el precio se correlaciona con la cantidad de direcciones, billeteras y transacciones. Esos días han quedado atrás, y hoy todo gira en torno al dinero.
En 2021, los mineros de Bitcoin serán recompensados con aproximadamente 363,350 BTC, que presumiblemente venderán más porque ese es su negocio. En la cuarta época (cuarto período de reducción a la mitad posterior a mayo de 2020), es más fácil mantener precios de Bitcoin más altos que en épocas anteriores, ya que la presión de venta ha caído considerablemente. Por eso las épocas futuras son optimistas.
Sin embargo, para sostener un precio de $ 50,000 BTC, eso requiere $ 18,17 mil millones de flujos de inversión, cada año hasta 2024. Después de eso, esto cae a $ 8,7 mil millones (generación de monedas y estimación de tarifas) en la quinta época. Sigue cayendo a partir de entonces, lo que significa que los precios altos son más fáciles de mantener en el futuro que en la actualidad.
Para poner en contexto la tasa de ejecución actual de $ 18.7 mil millones de flujos anuales, los ETF de oro atrajeron $ 41 mil millones el año pasado, en su mejor año registrado, ya que se recogieron 23.84 millones de onzas a un precio promedio de $ 1722 cada uno. La debilidad de fines de 2020 en el precio del oro se produjo cuando los inversores acumularon ganancias y se dirigieron a la salida en noviembre. Dados los flujos de compensación hacia Bitcoin en ese momento, la evidencia apunta a que los inversores en oro se están cambiando a Bitcoin.
Ha sido una buena decisión, ya que los inversores en oro llegaron a tiempo para el aumento de Bitcoin. Si bitcoin puede atraer $ 41 mil millones en 2021, como lo hizo el oro el año pasado, espere ver un precio promedio de bitcoin de $ 100 mil. Es por eso que es totalmente racional que el precio de bitcoin rebote ante las noticias de flujos de entrada.
*Un Bitcoin de un millón de dólares*
Creo que habrá un precio de bitcoin de un millón de dólares; Sólo tiene que ser paciente. $ 41 mil millones de entradas verán fácilmente un bitcoin de un millón de dólares, pero no hasta 2044. Agregue una inflación promedio de precios al consumidor del 2.5% y eso aterrizará en 2036. Refuerce la inflación al 5%, lo que parece más probable que no, y eso lo trae hasta 2032.
Aún faltan 11 años para 2032, pero un cambio del precio actual es una gran oportunidad con una TIR del 32%. Con bonos que rinden cero y así sucesivamente, puede comprender la atracción. Para sostener un Bitcoin de un millón de dólares en la cuarta época, o incluso la quinta, se requerirían enormes sumas de dinero. Es mejor tener paciencia, conservar el capital y dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso.
Esto es bitcoin, por lo que todo es posible, pero tenga en cuenta que bitcoin no siempre será alimentado por salidas de oro. Habrá ocasiones en que se muevan al revés. En el gran viaje hacia 2032, sospecho que estos flujos se moverán hacia adelante y hacia atrás varias veces. No olvide que una tasa de inflación del 5% probablemente también haría que el oro rompiese los $ 10,000 por onza. Es un rendimiento mucho menor, pero no uno para ignorar.
Una de las ventajas que tiene el oro es que a los mineros se les paga de una manera muy diferente. Solo les pagas una vez por su arduo trabajo y nunca vuelven a pedir nada. Este modelo ha funcionado durante miles de años y los mineros no se han quejado ni una vez.
La comparación entre bitcoin y oro es fascinante. El oro es agradable a la vista y tiene propiedades físicas notables, pero es estático, mientras que los bitcoins son dinámicos. El oro es experto en quedarse quieto, mientras que los bitcoins están llenos de electrones. Después de haber seguido al oro durante 22 años y al Bitcoin durante ocho, creo en un enfoque equilibrado entre estos grandes activos.
*Bitcoin + Gold = BOLD*
Combinar bitcoin y oro es una buena solución. Ambos activos son reservas de valor a largo plazo, pero ambos tienen sus fortalezas y debilidades. Uno es volátil, el otro es tranquilo. Uno es moderno; el otro antiguo. Uno requiere energía; el otro no. Uno tiene utilidad, mientras que el otro tiene poco fuera de las joyas. Sobre todo, uno es un activo monetario establecido aceptado en todo el mundo, mientras que el otro espera ponerse al día.
Si bien ambos tienen sus pros y sus contras, la combinación BOLD supera todas las expectativas. Hay muchas diferentes metodologías potenciales de ponderación BOLD. Nuestra técnica preferida es centrarnos en la volatilidad. Ha sido probado en otras clases de activos, con gran éxito, y es fácil de implementar. Usando 360 días como nuestra medida de volatilidad preferida, se pueden comparar el oro y el bitcoin.
*Volatilidad del oro y Bitcoin*





Fuente: Bloomberg; ByteTree.com . _Como se describe desde 2014_ .
El oro ha experimentado una volatilidad constantemente por debajo del 20%, mientras que Bitcoin rara vez ha caído por debajo del 60%. Ahorrándole los detalles, el activo menos volátil obtiene una mayor exposición y viceversa, que luego se reequilibra cada mes. Desde 2014, esto habría tenido una exposición promedio al oro del 70% y Bitcoin del 30%. El rango ha visto un pico de exposición de Bitcoin del 40% y un mínimo del 20%, con el oro recuperando el equilibrio.
*Asignación de activos BOLD desde 2014*





Fuente: Bloomberg; ByteTree.com . _Pesos BOLD desde 2014_ .
Tener más exposición a Bitcoin cuando ha estado relativamente tranquilo, como 2016/17 o 2019/2020, ha pagado dividendos. Tener menos durante los mercados bajistas de 2014 y 2018 redujo con éxito el riesgo cuando importaba. Bitcoin se ha desempeñado mejor, mientras que BOLD se encuentra perfectamente en el medio.
*BOLD ofrece lo mejor de ambos mundos*





Fuente: Bloomberg; ByteTree.com . _El rendimiento de Bitcoin, oro y BOLD desde 2014 se rebajó a $ 100_ .
Se logran tasas más altas de composición reduciendo las reducciones. La reducción máxima de BOLD ha sido un tolerable 26,6%, que no está muy por debajo del oro mismo. La volatilidad BOLD se sitúa en un respetable 26,7%, lo que coincide en líneas generales con una empresa como Microsoft. El índice de Sharpe, una medida simple de los rendimientos ajustados al riesgo, fue de 1,34, lo cual es notable.

*Bitcoin**Oro**NEGRITA*TIR70,4%6,3%35,8%Volatilidad82,4%14,0%26,7%Sharpe0,850.451,34DD máx.-75,7%-20,1%-26,6%
Fuente: Bloomberg; ByteTree.com . _Rentabilidad simulada de Bitcoin, oro y BOLD, volatilidad de 360 días, ración de Sharpe y reducción máxima del 1/1/2014 al 31/1/2021_ .
La estrategia BOLD funciona porque el oro y Bitcoin se comportan de diferentes maneras, a pesar de ser activos monetarios. Ambos pasarán tiempo a favor y en contra, y los flujos de inversión cambiarán entre ellos en consecuencia. Si cree que la inflación es un riesgo, simplemente posea BOLD, ya que se diversifica naturalmente entre los dos activos de una manera simple, escalable y lógica.
Comparación de Bitcoin, oro y BOLD con clases de activos tradicionales. BOLD nunca ha sido el mejor ni el peor, lo que lo hace atractivo a los ojos de los asignadores de activos. El peor año de BOLD fue 2018, cuando no estuvo muy por detrás de las acciones europeas, los mercados emergentes o el petróleo. En la mayoría de los años, ha dado un resultado rotundo y espero que continúe haciéndolo mientras persista el riesgo de inflación.
*Rentabilidad de la clase de activos por año*





Fuente: Bloomberg; ByteTree.com . _Rendimiento anual de la clase de activos según se describe con BOLD por año en dólares estadounidenses de rendimiento total_ .
En un entorno inflacionario, la conversación entre Bitcoin y oro ha pasado a primer plano. Incluso Michael Saylor, jefe honorario de ventas de Bitcoin, apoya a las instituciones para que permitan que ambas clases de activos se mantengan en sus balances. Creemos que esto tiene sentido porque la volatilidad importa, ya que una ganancia o pérdida debe reconocerse en los estados financieros de una empresa.
BOLD salta de la página como activo para la próxima década. Da sabor al oro, mientras reduce el riesgo de Bitcoin. Es por eso que ByteTree.com y ByteTree Asset Management han decidido especializarse en este campo. Durante las próximas semanas, espere ver algunas características nuevas en nuestro sitio web que nos ayudarán a prepararnos para este nuevo mundo audaz.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Feb 2021)

ESC dijo:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



En efecto solo podemos especular con el sistema que nos viene, pero podemos tener algunas cercezas, como la de que será un sistema sin efectivo, sin billetes y monedas (con el consiguiente ultra control sobre los ciudadanos), un mundo en el que ni tan siquiera le permitiran a uno tocar el papel aunque al fin y al cabo este sea una mera representación y no riqueza en sí.

Y en un mundo sin dinero en efectivo y siendo todo apuntes contables, divisas electrónicas y tarjetas y pagos con el móvil, el hecho de poder tocar algo valioso, algo tangible, (que al final es lo único que tiene valor) puede cobrar la máxima importancia.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Feb 2021)

NO entiendo por qué ese empeño absurdo en aceptar el primado negativo de la desaparición del efectivo.

Dais por hecho vuestra pérdida de libertad? ...yo, la mía no.

En mi mente no hay cabida a tal evento, dispuesto a lo que sea para que esta gentuza no se salga con la suya.

Me importa 3 cojones lo que cague el Klaus SCHWAB de los huevos, esa gente son psicópatas de mierda, y lo último que se debe hacer es divulgar sus vómitos mentales, ni darlos publicidad. La agenda 2030 es una mierda que sólo un tonto puede llegar a creer posible.

A ver si le echamos más cojones y sobre todo más cabeza.

Hay que desconectar de los medios, la vida ahí fuera es muy distinta a lo que nos quieren reprogramar en nuestras cabezas.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Feb 2021)

Algunos confunden sus deseos con la realidad (venidera, y por supuesto, impuesta).

Ya se ha perdido grandísima parte de la libertad viviendo pues en un estado policial, en una dictadura mundial, y sin ninguna resistencia. Solo un ciego o un necio podría negarlo. El fin del efectivo es algo que ni la ingenuidad ni la inocencia van a impedir.


----------



## scratch (18 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Algunos confunden sus deseos con la realidad (venidera, y por supuesto, impuesta).
> 
> Ya se ha perdido grandísima parte de la libertad viviendo pues en un estado policial, en una dictadura mundial, y sin ninguna resistencia. Solo un ciego o un necio podría negarlo. El fin del efectivo es algo que ni la ingenuidad ni la inocencia van a impedir.



¿Tú sabes que la Mafia en Italia continúa usando Liras para pagos entre ellos, verdad?
Dále una vuelta, a ver qué sacas en claro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Feb 2021)

Hoy armagedon bursatil. Oro plano


----------



## IvanRios (18 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Tú sabes que la Mafia en Italia continúa usando Liras para pagos entre ellos, verdad?
> Dále una vuelta, a ver qué sacas en claro.



'Entre ellos', correcto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Un ojo en la línea de la pinza antifiat k propuse akí hace un par de semanas...y seguro k con mil veces más criterio . Balancea en una proporción cercana a 2/3 (70/30)
> 
> Ayákadakualo.
> 
> ...




De la misma página que citas de bytetree, he sacado este gráfico de otro artículo:








Del cual se deduciría que sí que ha habido un trasvase de oro a btc


Pongo el artículo completo

El creador de Bitcoin, Satoshi Nakamoto, diseñó la red Bitcoin para volverse cada vez más atractiva con el tiempo. Él definió tiempo por época, el período entre los eventos de reducción a la mitad, que están separados por 210.000 bloques. Con un intervalo de bloque promedio de 600 segundos (10 minutos), se espera que el tiempo entre épocas sea de 1.458,3 días. Intervalo de bloque promedio Fuente: ByteTree.com. Los intervalos de bloque de Bitcoin se midieron en una semana. El intervalo de bloque promedio se ha revertido alrededor de 600 segundos. Sin embargo, los bloques se crean más rápidamente cuando los mineros trabajan más duro y aceleran las cosas, y disminuyen la velocidad cuando toman un descanso. Como era de esperar, hacen horas extraordinarias cuando los precios son altos y, cada vez que lo hacen, su trabajo se vuelve más difícil. Bitcoin ha ganado tanta atención desde su creación, que los mineros siempre han entregado épocas antes de lo previsto. La segunda época llegó 33 días antes en 2012, la tercera 139 días en 2016 y la cuarta época actual, 56 días. Tal ha sido la demanda de Bitcoin, que los mineros han estado acelerando sus plataformas a toda velocidad. Esta cuarta época verá 1.312.500 BTC extraídos (exactamente), lo que elevará el suministro total de BTC a 19.687.500 para el 8 de mayo de 2024 (estimación). Sin duda, se adelantarán a lo programado como lo han estado en el pasado. Fuente: ByteTree.com. Las matemáticas son elegantes por decir lo menos. A medida que pasa cada época, llegan al mercado menos Bitcoins. A $ 50k por Bitcoin, la época actual verá aproximadamente $ 65.5 mil millones pagados a los mineros ($ 16.4 mil millones por año) excluyendo las tarifas de transacción. Para haber logrado un precio de $ 50k BTC en la primera época, los mineros habrían requerido $ 525 mil millones ($ 131 mil millones por año) y, como era de esperar, nunca sucedió. Sin embargo, para mantener un precio de $ 50k en la quinta época cae a $ 8.2 mil millones por año y $ 4.1 mil millones en la sexta. Espere un par de décadas y se convertirá en un cambio tonto. Los precios altos se vuelven fáciles de mantener, cuanto más esté dispuesto a esperar. Luego viene el inversor institucional Sabiendo esta inevitabilidad, ha llegado el gran dinero. Miro $ 16.4 mil millones por año y creo que es mucho dinero. Michael Saylor, jefe honorario de ventas de Bitcoin, tiene una visión diferente y ve estos números como cacahuetes. Si el precio de BTC llegará a $ 1 millón un día, cómprelo ahora. Después de todo, estos flujos lo llevarán allí alrededor de 2036. Es difícil discutir con esa lógica, especialmente como titular de Bitcoin, alguien más paga la cuenta, mientras usted enfrenta una dilución mínima, ya que la mayoría de BTC ya se ha extraído. Es por eso que el inversor institucional cambia las reglas del juego. Así como los mineros han luchado por adelantar cada época, los inversores institucionales pueden absorber la oferta como un calamar gigante. Los fondos de Bitcoin han comprado 329,583 BTC en la cuarta época cuando solo se han extraído 256,612 BTC. Los altos precios han animado a los mineros a reducir su inventario. Al hacerlo, han logrado vender 284,828 BTC; habiendo sido extraído el exceso en épocas anteriores. Las entradas institucionales en la red de Bitcoin han agotado los inventarios de los mineros, tanto que todos los BTC extraídos desde los albores de la segunda época ya se han distribuido en la red y, muy probablemente, vendidos. El único inventario que queda se extrajo en la primera época, antes de 2012, y presumiblemente pertenece a Satoshi y sus amigos. ¿Lo veremos alguna vez? No tengo idea, pero ese inventario de 1,523,386 BTC (ByteTree.com) ahora vale $ 77 mil millones. No hubo fondos conocidos en la 1ª época. Grayscale (GBTC) se lanzó en la segunda época el 25 de septiembre de 2013, y XBT Provider (CoinShares) a principios de 2015. Se mantuvieron pequeños durante algún tiempo, solo para romper colectivamente $ 100 millones el 17 de noviembre de 2015. Curiosamente, XBT Provider era más grande en el tiempo. No fue hasta la tercera época que los fondos se convirtieron en una fuente significativa de demanda externa de BTC. Pero incluso entonces, absorbieron menos del 10% del nuevo suministro de BTC. Entradas de fondos de Bitcoin frente a los ingresos de los mineros por época Fuente: ByteTree.com. Luego viene la cuarta época. Las entradas de fondos de Bitcoin han absorbido todo el suministro de los mineros, y algo más. Compraron 333,370 BTC a un precio promedio de $ 16,783, que ahora valen $ 17 mil millones. Solo estoy discutiendo las entradas de fondos en BTC aquí. Agregue a eso, el inversor minorista fluye hacia innumerables aplicaciones, Tesla, MicroStrategy, Square, etc. Es grande. Suponiendo que el alijo de Satoshi no llegue al mercado, la única oferta nueva que el mercado ve en el futuro son las monedas que aún no se han extraído y las ventas del mercado secundario (los inversores de BTC venden). Las entradas de fondos han provocado una contracción del mercado, y el comportamiento de los precios en las últimas semanas parece una contracción. Esto ha sido muy optimista, pero no cambia el hecho de que el mundo (todavía) no se está quedando sin BTC recién acuñado. La cuarta época no termina hasta que se hayan extraído otros 1.055.888 BTC. A $ 50k, eso necesita $ 52.7 mil millones de entradas en la cuarta época para pagar a los mineros. Y si está esperando un precio de $ 100k BTC, entonces necesitamos $ 105.5 mil millones de entradas. Esto es Bitcoin, entonces todo es posible. Si* se pregunta de dónde ha salido este dinero, entonces los fondos de oro son un candidato obvio. $ 10 mil millones han dejado los ETF de oro desde octubre, la mitad de los cuales se dirigieron directamente a Bitcoin. Flujos de fondos de oro y Bitcoin en la cuarta época Fuente: Bloomberg; ByteTree.com. Como se describe. Sospecho que estas líneas podrían encontrarse en algún momento, y eso hace sonreír al inversionista contrario. A medida que Bitcoin aumenta y el oro se enfría, el contrario sabe que sus dólares comprarán más onzas de oro que hace seis meses, pero mucho menos Bitcoin. El contrario en mí cree que cuando Bitcoin encuentre su punto máximo en la época 4, el oro volverá a la vida y mantendrá el fuerte hasta la época número 5.* En ByteTree Asset Management, creemos que el oro y Bitcoin son una combinación óptima y tenemos una estrategia llamada BOLD. Si es un inversor institucional o experto, no dude en ponerse en contacto con nosotros en enquiries@bytetreeam.com. Suscríbase a nuestra lista de correo para recibir la próxima actualización semanal de salud de ByteTree Market por correo electrónico. Siga a Charlie en Twitter, @AtlasPulse. Ver todas las publicaciones


----------



## scratch (18 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> 'Entre ellos', correcto.



¿Y qué impide que el "entre ellos" sea "entre nosotros"?


----------



## IvanRios (18 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Y qué impide que el "entre ellos" sea "entre nosotros"?



Unión y organización.


----------



## platero4226 (18 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La enseñanza era que no te comieras la hostia, supongo.



Si porque ortografia ....


----------



## estupeharto (18 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Por eso los denomino colectivistas, para salir de la falacia de izmierdas/derechas, monárquicos/republicanos,... Todos igual de colectivistas. Hitler y Stalin, antagónicos para los borregos, para mi son dos colectivistas igualmente insufribles, al igual la perversa de UK.
> 
> Yo soy individualista, egoísta, solidario con quien quiero (normalmente con los amigos y no siempre), voluntarista y creo en la violencia para resolver algunos problemas en determinadas circunstancias.





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Eso mismo decía mi Sifu de kung-fu "Para qué vamos a perder el tiempo hablando si podemos resolverlo a hostias"



Si vis pacem, para bellum


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Y qué impide que el "entre ellos" sea "entre nosotros"?



El tamaño de la organización, la jerarquización militar que tiene y los castigos que hacen cumplir la ley interna de manera implacable, "nosotros" lo tenemos más complicado pero no imposible.


----------



## Ajeroman (18 Feb 2021)

Buenas noches foreros, a ver si podéis ayudarme y venderme alguno, estoy dispuesto a pagar algo de sobreprecio. Quiero hacerme un cuadro para el salón con los billetes de billones y trillones de dólares de zimbawe, una moneda de Bitcoin y una de ethereum, poner en medio una onza de plata que me gustaría que fuese una pieza original y bonita, yo acumulo lingotes y maples pero me gustaría algo original, vi unas onzas de Trump, donde se podrían comprar? gracias a los que contestéis.


----------



## andresenciso (18 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Buenas noches foreros, a ver si podéis ayudarme y venderme alguno, estoy dispuesto a pagar algo de sobreprecio. Quiero hacerme un cuadro para el salón con los billetes de billones y trillones de dólares de zimbawe, una moneda de Bitcoin y una de ethereum, poner en medio una onza de plata que me gustaría que fuese una pieza original y bonita, yo acumulo lingotes y maples pero me gustaría algo original, vi unas onzas de Trump, donde se podrían comprar? gracias a los que contestéis.



Yo miraría por eBay


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Buenas noches foreros, a ver si podéis ayudarme y venderme alguno, estoy dispuesto a pagar algo de sobreprecio. Quiero hacerme un cuadro para el salón con los billetes de billones y trillones de dólares de zimbawe, una moneda de Bitcoin y una de ethereum, poner en medio una onza de plata que me gustaría que fuese una pieza original y bonita, yo acumulo lingotes y maples pero me gustaría algo original, vi unas onzas de Trump, donde se podrían comprar? gracias a los que contestéis.



eBay o pagina usanas si no te importa pagar envíos y aduanas


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Tú sabes que la Mafia en Italia continúa usando Liras para pagos entre ellos, verdad?
> Dále una vuelta, a ver qué sacas en claro.



Serán liras de oro y plata..


----------



## Libertum (18 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> EvangelizaÇao rules !!!
> 
> Tras abrir la lata con James Anderson , nuevos gurusitos aceptan AMAs orientados "oficialmente" a WallStreetBets.
> 
> Atentos a uno de los comentarios en Youtube diciendo k Andrew McGuire habría aceptado una charleta . EL planteamiento de *Kinesis* ligado al movimiento de asalto platero era dinamita pura y un salto cualitativo como recurso absolutamente imparable.



esseri, ¿para cuando un hilo dedicado a Kinesis?. Creo que vas apuntando acertadamente al híbrido crypto y metal. ¿Lo mejor de los dos mundos?.
Kinesis - A true currency, based on physical gold and silver
Tras mirar su web aún tengo algunas dudas, como el reparto de las KTV y si los incentivos para atraer usuarios y promover su uso están bien diseñados, pero la idea de unir el depósito de metal en bóvedas y la fortaleza del blockchain público es el camino a seguir. Otra de sus fortalezas es la VISA, que te permite 'monetizar en fiat' tu oro o plata para hacer compras en tu vida diaria por un 'fee' muy razonable. En Europa tan sólo está disponible la VISA virtual, pero parece que tienen planeado ofrecer una VISA Europea para el Q2 de este 2021.
Como creo que explican en uno de sus videos iniciales, el papel moneda nació como 'token' del oro, para facilitar el transporte y el uso cotidiano, sin perder el contravalor en oro. Al salirnos del patrón oro, el dinero papel tiende a su valor residual, que es 'zero'. A los que cuestionan el valor monetario del oro y la plata, recordarles que sólo llevamos 50 años usando 'dinero' que no está directamente unido a la cantidad de oro depositado. Nos ha llevado 50 años, pero creo que el mundo está a punto de despertar.

Pensar que algo así pueda realmente despegar y usarse como reserva de valor y método de pagos a nivel mundial ... asusta un poco pensar en las consecuencias.

Si esto es nuevo para alguno y os queréis apuntar: *Kinesis Money 
Mi 7.5% os lo agradecerá cuando el mundo cambie*


----------



## timi (19 Feb 2021)

*EL SOPORTE GOLD CERCA DE $ 1765 PUEDE CONVERTIRSE EN UN NUEVO LAUNCHPAD*
Mi equipo de investigación y yo creemos que la reciente tendencia a la baja en el oro ha alcanzado un nivel de soporte, cerca de $ 1765, que actuará como plataforma de lanzamiento para una tendencia alcista de precios potencialmente grande. Este nivel de soporte se alinea con los máximos de precios anteriores (mayo de 2020 a junio de 2020) después del colapso de precios de Covid-19, que creemos es una indicación de un nivel de soporte fuerte. Como puede ver en el gráfico semanal de futuros de oro a continuación, si los niveles de precio del oro se mantienen por encima de $ 1765, entonces creemos que el próximo repunte alcista de los metales podría provocar un movimiento con un objetivo de $ 2160, luego $ 2400.






El contrato de oro de febrero de 2021 vence el 24 de febrero, a solo unos días de distancia. El Informe de entrega de CME muestra una cantidad increíble de contratos que ya notifican una "Solicitud de entrega". Esto sugiere que el 25 de febrero o cerca de esa fecha, una contracción de la oferta de oro y plata puede convertirse en un componente muy real del precio.

Por ejemplo, hay 32,831 contratos que solicitan la entrega para febrero de 2021 COMEX 100 Gold Futures al 16 de febrero de 2021. Eso refleja una obligación de entrega total de 3,283,100 onzas de oro. Las entregas del contrato Silver son similares en tamaño. Al 16 de febrero de 2021, aquí hay 1.865 contratos COMEX 5000 Silver de febrero de 2021 que solicitan entrega. Eso se traduce en más de 9,325,000 onzas de plata.

Gold Setting Up Major Bottom So Could We See A Breakout Rally Begin Soon?


----------



## FranMen (19 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> *EL SOPORTE GOLD CERCA DE $ 1765 PUEDE CONVERTIRSE EN UN NUEVO LAUNCHPAD*
> Mi equipo de investigación y yo creemos que la reciente tendencia a la baja en el oro ha alcanzado un nivel de soporte, cerca de $ 1765, que actuará como plataforma de lanzamiento para una tendencia alcista de precios potencialmente grande. Este nivel de soporte se alinea con los máximos de precios anteriores (mayo de 2020 a junio de 2020) después del colapso de precios de Covid-19, que creemos es una indicación de un nivel de soporte fuerte. Como puede ver en el gráfico semanal de futuros de oro a continuación, si los niveles de precio del oro se mantienen por encima de $ 1765, entonces creemos que el próximo repunte alcista de los metales podría provocar un movimiento con un objetivo de $ 2160, luego $ 2400.
> 
> 
> ...



??


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2021)

Libertum dijo:


> esseri, ¿para cuando un hilo dedicado a Kinesis?. Creo que vas apuntando acertadamente al híbrido crypto y metal. ¿Lo mejor de los dos mundos?.
> Kinesis - A true currency, based on physical gold and silver
> Tras mirar su web aún tengo algunas dudas, como el reparto de las KTV y si los incentivos para atraer usuarios y promover su uso están bien diseñados, pero la idea de unir el depósito de metal en bóvedas y la fortaleza del blockchain público es el camino a seguir. Otra de sus fortalezas es la VISA, que te permite 'monetizar en fiat' tu oro o plata para hacer compras en tu vida diaria por un 'fee' muy razonable. En Europa tan sólo está disponible la VISA virtual, pero parece que tienen planeado ofrecer una VISA Europea para el Q2 de este 2021.
> Como creo que explican en uno de sus videos iniciales, el papel moneda nació como 'token' del oro, para facilitar el transporte y el uso cotidiano, sin perder el contravalor en oro. Al salirnos del patrón oro, el dinero papel tiende a su valor residual, que es 'zero'. A los que cuestionan el valor monetario del oro y la plata, recordarles que sólo llevamos 50 años usando 'dinero' que no está directamente unido a la cantidad de oro depositado. Nos ha llevado 50 años, pero creo que el mundo está a punto de despertar.
> ...



El otro día metí baza en un hilo de Sprott fardando del tsunami de metal encajado estos días diciéndoles k deberían crear un pekeño departamento de Plata "gastable" - era minimización trampa : se petaría la demanda de algo así en cero, coma - mediante token y Visa o, en su defecto, sentarse con Kinesis y acordar un mix común. Y , por las zanks, me sorprendió la aceptación . Crypto está metiendo gente a los metales k no se contenta con las milongas obsoletas del "Tena Lady Langosto team" k paraliza la evolución monetaria de los MPs ( el depósito de rikeza imbatible ). Siempre he creído k la vomitona fiat hacia crypto terminará en otra idéntica de crypto a la Reserva de Valor capital ...la metalera.

Ni idea de abrir hilo nuevo ni gaitas parejas,supongo k funciono demasiado a mi bola para algo asínn...pero la chapa en reclamo de k los MPs se extiendan hacia blockchain la tengo más k asumida, o sea, k habrá nuevos y constantes capítulos.

Ahora mismo, el cruce pinta akojonante con las cryptos echando pús y el metal puteáo al cubo, con lo k andaré liáo y pendiente de volketes. Pero vamos viendo.

Por cierto...y para seguir atacando el reaccionario subconsciente carca y su esclerosis konzetual - pero sin ánimo de ofenderte y sí de mimar un poco el papel de regalo del mensaje para una mejor comprensión/asimilación - : No hay ningún híbrido entre crypto y Gold por poner la blockchain al servicio del metal. Como no hay ningún híbrido entre SEUR y el Gold k el Andorrano te manda a casa por esa vía o entre Metal & Telefónica si haces tus pedidos llamándoles por ídem. A nahide se le ocurre una asociación de ideas semejante. Son tecnologías y servicios a disposición de la Rikeza Sintetizada, irrompible ,indestructible...K SÓLO HAY UNA. K muchos se hayan tomado el asalto de las cryptos al percal monetario global cerrándose de orejas y de la más biliosa y personal manera y éso haya desembocado en un ridículo intercambio de bolas desde el fondo de la pista, problema suyo...en el k ni por el forro hay k caer.

El Gold es el ÚNICO depósito de rikeza susceptible de preservarse incluso frente a una puta guerra nuclear, por poner un ejemplo piniculero, bizarro y radical. Con lo k es lo k inevitablemente respaldará toda esa rikeza con INEXCUSABLE RIESGO CERO en el trasvase al sistema k se avecine, el k kojonex sea. Los MPs estarán al fondo de todo, Sí o Sí...aunke sus tenedores pueden estar preparáos para una puteada milenaria y cien veces más insufrible k la k imaginen ( estar en crypto es precisamente suavizar esa transición y aprovecharse del "juego de manos" mientras barnizan los MPs de calamidá anacrónica y despreciable ).

En fin...seguiremos en ello, seguro. Ahora mismo y como decía unos posts más arriba...a ver ese posible AMA de McGuire con WallStreetBets, porke como detone una vía de acción ( dudo horrores k estén en condiciones de atender un tsunami de demandantes de su servicio sin colapsar - sus tenencias son realmente ridículas - ) ...puede ser la puta poya y un punto y aparte k reorientará definitivamente el mix crypto-Metal.

Lo dicho...vamos viendo.


----------



## Higadillas (19 Feb 2021)

Un poco.harto ya del puto analisis tecnico. Que no sirve para una mierda hombre ya! De funcionar lo haría un ordenador y habría hecho saltar la banca


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2021)

Higadillas dijo:


> Un poco.harto ya del puto analisis tecnico. Que no sirve para una mierda hombre ya! De funcionar lo haría un ordenador y habría hecho saltar la banca



Es una admisión tácita de la corrupción k condiciona el sector y sus expresiones fiat...de las k tanto se keja el personal. Uséase : Mimetización Kastuza.

El k vaya largo en ésto...ni mirar. Está diseñado para torturar y frustrar.


----------



## timi (19 Feb 2021)

Higadillas dijo:


> Un poco.harto ya del puto analisis tecnico. Que no sirve para una mierda hombre ya! De funcionar lo haría un ordenador y habría hecho saltar la banca



Nadie tiene una bola de cristal , eso esta claro , solo se trata de probabilidades . Si molesta lo quito y a otra cosa.


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2021)

*Daniel March*
@ Daniel_marzo3
Anteriormente en JPM, HSBC e ICBCS London. Analista de Oro y Plata. Las opiniones son mías, no son consejos comerciales, RT no están respaldados.

Kandela al puto mono.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Nadie tiene una bola de cristal , eso esta claro , solo se trata de probabilidades . Si molesta lo quito y a otra cosa.



No molesta en absoluto, en mi opinión enriquece el hilo. Otra cosa es que se crean expectativas que rara vez se cumplen, y eso genera cierta frustración. En mi caso, disfruto y agradezco mucho este tipo de aportes, y te ruego que sigas compartiéndolos.

un saludo.


----------



## Porestar (19 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Nadie tiene una bola de cristal , eso esta claro , solo se trata de probabilidades . Si molesta lo quito y a otra cosa.



Pon lo que te salga de las pelotas, no tienes que quitar nada. 

En mi opinión ese análisis es más un deseo que otra cosa, pero ojalá sea así.


----------



## TomBolillo (19 Feb 2021)

Higadillas dijo:


> Un poco.harto ya del puto analisis tecnico. Que no sirve para una mierda hombre ya! De funcionar lo haría un ordenador y habría hecho saltar la banca



Ya te digo. Comprar cuando haya guita o te entre la moneda por el ojo. Aunque unas ni eso, porque me niego a pagar casi 50€ por una Batman y mira que me hacía ilu pillar una para el crío. Pero esa no debería costar más de 35€. Que la disfruten otros más fans


----------



## timi (19 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya te digo. Comprar cuando haya guita o te entre la moneda por el ojo. Aunque unas ni eso, porque me niego a pagar casi 50€ por una Batman y mira que me hacía ilu pillar una para el crío. Pero esa no debería costar más de 35€. Que la disfruten otros más fans



La de Batman también estoy pendiente de comprar alguna para mi sobrino , pero a 50 ni loco. 30 seria su precio.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (19 Feb 2021)

Es mejor conservar las monedas en el tubo de la mint o pasarlas a cápsula?


----------



## Libertum (19 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El otro día metí baza en un hilo de Sprott fardando del tsunami de metal encajado estos días diciéndoles k deberían crear un pekeño departamento de Plata "gastable" - era minimización trampa : se petaría la demanda de algo así en cero, coma - mediante token y Visa o, en su defecto, sentarse con Kinesis y acordar un mix común. Y , por las zanks, me sorprendió la aceptación . Crypto está metiendo gente a los metales k no se contenta con las milongas obsoletas del "Tena Lady Langosto team" k paraliza la evolución monetaria de los MPs ( el depósito de rikeza imbatible ). Siempre he creído k la vomitona fiat hacia crypto terminará en otra idéntica de crypto a la Reserva de Valor capital ...la metalera.
> 
> Ni idea de abrir hilo nuevo ni gaitas parejas,supongo k funciono demasiado a mi bola para algo asínn...pero la chapa en reclamo de k los MPs se extiendan hacia blockchain la tengo más k asumida, o sea, k habrá nuevos y constantes capítulos.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo: Kinesis no me parece ser una crypto moneda. Es más la digitalización de depósitos de oro y plata en bóvedas a través de una blockchain con 'ledger' público y descentralizado. Mezcla lo mejor de los dos mundos, el respaldo con activos reales (oro y plata), localizados físicamente, contabilizados y atestados regularmente por una tercera parte independiente, que no pertenecen al facilitador (Kinesis) sino a los 'holders' de sus token, minimizando el riesgo de contraparte, por un lado. Y, por otro lado, el encriptado que asegura posesión, la transmitibilidad instantánea, la fraccionalización infinita y el 'ledger' público descentralizado, con lo que la evidencia de la transacción efectiva es reconocible para aquellos que están implicados. 
El problema que tengo con las cryptocurrencies es el contravalor. De acuerdo que es el mismo problema que tenemos con el dinero fiat, pero la inercia de su uso y la cantidad de promesas que se han firmado con su nombre le da peso, velocidad y un valor transaccional. El abuso e irresponsabilidad por parte de unos pocos está jodiendo todo el sistema, pero ambos, tanto las cryptocurrencies como el dinero fiat al final valen ZERO. Así que no termino de superar mi aprensión por las cryptocurrencies. 
Esa aprensión al dinero fiat me trajo a los metales hace unos años y creo que mis hijos no sabrán nunca apreciar lo suficiente el inmenso favor que les estoy haciendo.
Metal+blockchain es el camino, se llame Kinesis o P*taDeOro

Si esto es nuevo para alguno y os queréis apuntar: *Kinesis Money
Mi 7.5% os lo agradecerá cuando el mundo cambie*


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2021)

Libertum dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo: Kinesis no me parece ser una crypto moneda.



Pues entonces no tan de acuerdo, porke son 2 cryptos perfectamente definidas : Un token de un gramo de Oro y otro, de una onza de plata.

Lo k no le veo a Kinesis es capacidá de arrastre ni de afrontar una gran demanda. Sprott sí la tendría. Podría ser el Facebook o la Cocacola de los MPs, expandir su uso y crear un lobby enorme y bien difícil de putear. Y podría implementar esa propuesta en un chaskido de dedos.

También , aunke seguro k su propuesta crecerá, veo k Kinesis no hace nada por integrar su solución en el ranking crypto masivo, ni kieren presencia en exchanges. Y para mí, la ventaja fundamental de un planteamiento de ese tipo es hacerse con su nicho en el cotarro crypto. Eso proyectaría el metal a niveles jamás vistos y a espaldas de los podridos canales oficiales, imo.

Una vez dentro del percal crypto, la discriminación con k el fiat margina los metales dejaría de ser efectiva.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Feb 2021)

Yo también creo que a futuro va a triunfar algún soporte criptográfico respaldado en oro que permita transacciones entre sus usuarios. Desde la aparición de la base de datos descentralizada de la tecnología blockchain estaba claro que iban a aparecer soluciones que tokenicen los metales (y muchas otras cosas) que permitan un patrón oro 2.0 que supere la facilidad para trampear el sistema del patrón oro 1.0 (papel moneda).

Lo suyo sería tener un token de metal físico que hayas acuñado tu mismo (el token virtual que emites sería el certificado de titularidad del token físico) y tener además el servicio de custodia de los tokens físicos.

Cámara conectada 24h a la caja fuerte donde estén los tokens que registre entradas y salidas de personal y metales. Además, auditorias publicas para los poseedores del token para verificar que el número de tokens físicos en custodia coinciden con el número de tokens virtuales.

Una Mint donde acuñar el token físico (con un diseño chulo a poder ser *), un soporte en blockchain pública auditada por los usuarios que certifique quién poseé qué y permita transacciones entre ellos y una bóveda donde custodiar los token físicos visible las 24h.

Sólo falta asegurar el suministro de metales adquiriendo alguna mina y hacer bypass a un mercado de físico que se reserva la posibilidad de redimir los contratos en papeles-bytes recién impresos en vez de metales físicos.

* Por ejemplo, monedas de onzas de  si aquí en burbuja sacasemos nuestra propia cripto redimible para custodiar nuestros metales y poder hacer transacciones con ellos. Ya son más chulas que las de la FNMT...


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo suyo sería tener un token de metal físico que hayas acuñado tu mismo (el token virtual que emites sería el certificado de titularidad del token físico) y tener además el servicio de custodia de los tokens físicos.



Kinesis acuña metal, lo custodia y lo entrega. El planteamiento en ese aspecto es cojonudo, cubre todo el proceso de monetización , propiedá y ahorro en físico.

Le falta fundamentalmente descentralizar la custodia. El "yomeloguiso-yomelocomo" histórico de los k han controlado/gestionado los MPs les empuja a una operativa aún poco transparente sobre la k aportas algunos puntos de mejora posibles...pero se abrirán, porke nuevas opciones hilarán más fino .

Hay k abrir la lata y dejar k el sector y la competencia empujen por sí solos. Y hay k posicionarse como stable coin "con fundamento" en el ranking crypto y k un "puente antifiat" se imponga a velocidá de crucero. Es crucial para k el mercao se exprese por sí mismo.

El enemigo a batir no es BTC, sino Tether. El pastizal k mueve es colosal ( en realidá, controla el ranking más k el propio Bitcoin ) y los metales , como refugio seguro, se lo follarían con la punta del nardo.

En cuanto el fiat agonizante no valga literalmente una mierda...DE KÉ VALDRÁN LAS STABLE COINS ? ( necesarias como el aire en el sector crypto. COMO EL AIRE - o te juegas TODA tu pasta cada segundo - ). K los MPs no estén debidamente posicionados ahí es sencillamente abracadabrante.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Kinesis acuña metal, lo custodia y lo entrega. El planteamiento en ese aspecto es cojonudo, cubre todo el proceso de monetización , propiedá y ahorro en físico.
> 
> Le falta fundamentalmente descentralizar la custodia. El "yomeloguiso-yomelocomo" histórico de los k han controlado/gestionado los MPs les empuja a una operativa aún poco transparente sobre la k aportas algunos puntos de mejora posibles...pero se abrirán, porke nuevas opciones hilarán más fino .
> 
> Hay k abrir la lata y dejar k el sector y la competencia empujen por sí solos. Y hay k posicionarse como stable coin "con fundamento" en el ranking crypto y k un "puente antifiat" se imponga a velocidá de crucero. Es crucial para k el mercao se exprese por sí mismo.



Custodia y acuñado son difíciles de descentralizar sin aumentar los costes asociados a esas actividades. Lo que se puede hacer es que se realice de la forma más transparente y económica posible.

Otro aspecto importante que no se si Kinesis tiene en cuenta es la necesidad de contar con suministros de metales teniendo contratos directamente con las empresas mineras (o mejor aún minas propias) que permita hacer bypass al mercado. De esta forma, en caso de fallo de los mercados donde se forma el precio actualmente, los propios usuarios puedan seguir accediendo al metal físico por un precio que se descubriría en la propia plataforma.

Qué sencillo le resultaría a una entidad estatal cuyo banco central compra la producción de metales del país hacer un esquema similar con el que desafiar al dólar como divisa internacional...


----------



## FranMen (19 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> Nadie tiene una bola de cristal , eso esta claro , solo se trata de probabilidades . Si molesta lo quito y a otra cosa.



Todas los aportes constructivos son bienvenidos, ayudan a enriquecer el foro, precisamente con el post previo he puesto ?? porque me parece muy dudoso pese a ser de un "experto", por eso he puesto ?? para dar pie a debate.
Añado, en mi opinión comprar una onza de oro a 1500€ me parece su precio actual, ni barato que sería 1200 ni caro como llegó a 1800


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Custodia y acuñado son difíciles de descentralizar sin aumentar los costes asociados a esas actividades. Lo que se puede hacer es que se realice de la forma más transparente y económica posible.



Es k éso es descentralizar...k kien gestiona un sistema renuncie a una unilateralidá por decreto. No hace falta aspirar una descentralización integral ( de hecho, con activos tokenizados, jamás existiría - ése es el valor intrínseco y poco comprendido de BTC , k como activo , sólo se representa a sí mismo - ), sino a aportes puntuales y parciales k mejoren el prodúto, sólo éso ya implica un proceso de mejora continua. K te acepten meter cámaras en las bóvedas es descentralizar...no hace fala "esparcir" fisicamente la custodia, por ejemplo, sino dar transparencia al proceso...éso ya implica contemplar más criterios k el de la cabeza del proyecto.

Un asesoramiento contínuo es descentralización. Un sistema de gobernanza parcial k implike aceptación del impulsor inicial , es descentralización. Considerar de wen grado la asesoría de un grupo de sabios externo, lo es iwalmente. Y, por cierto, cualkier coste extra asociado a una mayor descentralización, debe soportarse sobre sus beneficiarios, obviamente. En principio , al gestor se la pelaría ( el k kiera un producto mejorado...a pasar por caja , como es lógico y normal ).

Además, un impulsor honesto y convencido de las tesis metaleras k acepte descentralizar cuotas de poder , DESCANSA. Y tiene clientes satisfechos. De éso ya no debe preocuparse...y trincar lo mismo por menor responsabilidá y tus clientes contentos...pues miel sobre hojuelas.


- edito para ésto, k me s´había pasáu...



Spielzeug dijo:


> Qué sencillo le resultaría a una entidad estatal cuyo banco central compra la producción de metales del país hacer un esquema similar con el que desafiar al dólar como divisa internacional...



A tomar pol kulo las entidades estatales en la medida de lo posible, mirusté...la vida de nahide van a arreglar.

La ética aún vive en la iniciativa privada , por la cuenta k le trae . Las admin públicas son un pozo de culebras.


----------



## esseri (19 Feb 2021)

Ésta es wena.


----------



## Beto (19 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> No, mucho más que eso no, se desmonta el solito y sin comprar plata.




que se lo digan a los crios que cuidaba Mery Poppins


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Un placer leerte, compañero. ¿Cómo te explicas las sesiones que llevamos del oro?



Ha entrado mucha gente nueva a los metales que venían muy crecidos después del tema de GameStop y no podían permitir que se crecieran más aún por lo que han metido toda la carne en el asador.

Son expertos en psicología del mercado y saben cómo enfriar los ánimos vía tirar precios con cortos en papel. Ha sido todo un recibimiento para asustar a los nuevos participantes del mercado. Eso sí, las posiciones cortas se han concentrado en los cuatro grandes market makers más de lo que estaban (la gráfica es de 2017) y la cantidad de plata que tienen comprometida (días de producción):




El esquema de supresión de precios funciona mientras no se solicite la entrega de plata física. La tendencia es a que cada vez más contratos lo soliciten y el tema de la silversqueeze va a acelerar la tendencia. No ha hecho falta mucho para vaciar casi por completo los inventarios de plata en EEUU (parece que no es tanto en Europa donde sigue habiendo stock en las tiendas)


----------



## L'omertá (19 Feb 2021)

Entonces es cuestión de tiempo que veamos volar todo por los aires.


----------



## IvanRios (19 Feb 2021)

Documentos especiales Mining Press y Enernews: BANCO MUNDIAL: MINERALES PARA LA ACCIÓN CLIMÁTICA (ENGLISH)


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Documentos especiales Mining Press y Enernews: BANCO MUNDIAL: MINERALES PARA LA ACCIÓN CLIMÁTICA (ENGLISH)



Menudo timo el calentamiento hueval por CO² humano. 

No parece que estén las palabras gold o silver.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Documentos especiales Mining Press y Enernews: BANCO MUNDIAL: MINERALES PARA LA ACCIÓN CLIMÁTICA (ENGLISH)



Algún resumen o referencia?
Es que ya tengo más libros de cabecera compañero.


----------



## IvanRios (19 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Menudo timo el calentamiento hueval por CO² humano.
> 
> No parece que estén las palabras gold o silver.
> 
> ...



La palabra silver está varias veces, gold creo que no.


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Algún resumen o referencia?
> Es que ya tengo más libros de cabecera compañero.



Resumen: hay que aplanar la curva del virus, digo del CO². Para ello la plebe vais a tener que hacer un esfuerzo solidario por el bien común. (Pon las palabras reciclar, ecologismo, sostenibilidad y tal, que quedará mejor). Os escribo desde mi jet privado eléctrico, por supuesto.


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> La palabra silver está varias veces.



Pantallazo por fa, a mi no me sale. Algo habré hecho mal.


----------



## IvanRios (19 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Pantallazo por fa, a mi no me sale. Algo habré hecho mal.



¿Has esperado a que abra todo el documento? A mí me cuesta un poco abrir, supongo que por los gráficos. Silver aparece , si no he mirado mal, 29 veces. Si le echas un ojo y dominas el inglés, ya comentas algo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (19 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> "El bitcóin es casi tan basura como el dinero fiat", dice Elon Musk luego de que Tesla invierta millones en la criptomoneda



A ver Granaino, a vendido Elon los bitcoins o no los ha vendido? 

Creo que aqui te responde el comoañero con el enlace que proporciona.


----------



## Dadaria (19 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Pantallazo por fa, a mi no me sale. Algo habré hecho mal.



Sale en varias ocasiones, como en las páginas 55 y 56, en la que hablan de como la demanda de plata para la construcción de paneles solares se puede doblar de aquí a 2050. También en la página 67, en la que se menciona su uso para la fabricación de baterías de estado sólido, así como en la 72, en la que se estima que la demanda global de plata a nivel industrial se triplique para 2050. Lo que hace el informe es dejar claro que el desarrollo de las energías verdes va a requerir bastante mineral. El oro no aparece mencionado en ninguna parte.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> A ver Granaino, a vendido Elon los bitcoins o no los ha vendido?
> 
> Creo que aqui te responde el comoañero con el enlace que proporciona.



Si los ha vendido ha hecho mal negocio estando ya hoy a 56000 euros, anoche llego a estar en 52000.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2021)

Esta es buena:







Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (19 Feb 2021)

Bueno, pues cerrada la semana el precio del oro sigue sin tener buena pinta. Si nada lo remedia parece inminente el segundo corte a la baja de la media móvil de 100 sesiones ( color verde ) a la media móvil de 200 sesiones ( color blanco ).

El ovalo rojo señala la zona más probable a donde puede dirigirse el precio ya que en esa zona está la directriz alcista ( recta de color azul claro ) y la base del canal bajista en la que se encuentra el precio.


----------



## scratch (19 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pues cerrada la semana el precio del oro sigue sin tener buena pinta. Si nada lo remedia parece inminente el segundo corte a la baja de la media móvil de 100 sesiones ( color verde ) a la media móvil de 200 sesiones ( color blanco ).
> 
> El ovalo rojo señala la zona más probable a donde puede dirigirse el precio ya que en esa zona está la directriz alcista ( recta de color azul claro ) y la base del canal bajista en la que se encuentra el precio.
> ...



@Daviot ¿Puedes hacer el mismo tipo de análisis con la plata?, para comparar.
Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## scratch (20 Feb 2021)

Perdonad que me autocite, pero esta medalla me la tenía que colgar.



scratch dijo:


> Derivar la atención de GME hacia otra cosa (BB, AMC, etc) me lo creo, pero derivar la atención a la plata (o al oro) no lo veo, sería como si el Conde Drácula anunciase a los cuatro vientos que la forma de acabar con él es clavandole una estaca en el corazón.


----------



## Daviot (20 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> @Daviot ¿Puedes hacer el mismo tipo de análisis con la plata?, para comparar.
> Gracias de antebrazo.



Sí, tenía pensado hacerlo. La plata parece tener mejor aspecto. El soporte de 26,60 dólares ( 22,17 euros) está funcionando bastante bien hasta ahora.








De fondo viene, en el gráfico mensual, el corte al alza de la media móvil de 50 sesiones (morado ) a la media móvil de 100 sesiones (verde).


----------



## MIP (20 Feb 2021)

Higadillas dijo:


> Un poco.harto ya del puto analisis tecnico. Que no sirve para una mierda hombre ya! De funcionar lo haría un ordenador y habría hecho saltar la banca



¿Y que te crees que usan los algoritmos de trading, cartas de tarot?

El AT es una herramienta estadística que funciona bien en mercados líquidos, transparentes y no intervenidos.

A menos liquidez, transparencia y más intervención, más se degrada su comportamiento. 

Ahora mismo tenemos intervenidos los mercados de dinero y los bullion banks ya han reconocido abiertamente que llevan décadas manipulando los mercados de metales. 

Por tanto usar AT en estas circunstancias es irrelevante, porque no va a funcionar hasta que esas distorsiones desaparezcan y no exista una oferta y demanda real del producto físico y no de papelitos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2021)

Un experimento...


Producto financieros: - Viendo este gráfico... entrariáis?


----------



## Daviot (20 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Un experimento...
> 
> 
> Producto financieros: - Viendo este gráfico... entrariáis?



Claro que entraría sabiendo que es el gráfico del precio del oro desde 1970.


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pues cerrada la semana el precio del oro sigue sin tener buena pinta. Si nada lo remedia parece inminente el segundo corte a la baja de la media móvil de 100 sesiones ( color verde ) a la media móvil de 200 sesiones ( color blanco ).
> 
> El ovalo rojo señala la zona más probable a donde puede dirigirse el precio ya que en esa zona está la directriz alcista ( recta de color azul claro ) y la base del canal bajista en la que se encuentra el precio.



Sabes que esos análisis no valen para saber a dónde va el precio verdad? No sé por qué lo seguís usando.


----------



## Tolagu (20 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sabes que esos análisis no valen para saber a dónde va el precio verdad? No sé por qué lo seguís usando.



Yo los uso como complemento, para aumentar el 50% que me proporciona tirar una onza al aire. Me dan patrones de comportamiento que, curiosamente, se repiten una y otra vez. ¿Te dan la verdad absoluta? Pues claro que no, como no te lo da absolutamente ninguna otra herramienta. El problema no es adivinar la tendencia de un valor sino saber cuando entrar y sobre todo, cuando salir.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Sale en varias ocasiones, como en las páginas 55 y 56, en la que hablan de como la demanda de plata para la construcción de paneles solares se puede doblar de aquí a 2050. También en la página 67, en la que se menciona su uso para la fabricación de baterías de estado sólido, así como en la 72, en la que se estima que la demanda global de plata a nivel industrial se triplique para 2050. Lo que hace el informe es dejar claro que el desarrollo de las energías verdes va a requerir bastante mineral. El oro no aparece mencionado en ninguna parte.



Vamos a pasar del uso del petróleo a la era de las energías renovables, o sea, de la dependencia del petróleo a la dependencia total de los minerales o metales raros (metales que posee China en más de un 90 por cien, así que se va a depender totalmente de China y por ello, entre otras razones, este país marcará el nuevo orden). Y entre estos metales necesarios, claro está, nuestra querida plata.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Claro que entraría sabiendo que es el gráfico del precio del oro desde 1970.



Efectivamente en meses en escala logaritmica

Enviado desde mi SM-T500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Canario (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2021)

Totalmente en la línea de una integración absolutamente inexcusable en la revolución monetaria actual...langosto poniendo crypto platera sobre la mesa.

Dejo el vídrio pincháo en el puntito. Subtítulos cañís en las opciones de la rueda dentada de la mitad inferior derecha .



Kaña y pintxotorti a k se viene peásso de bola de nieve . Atención a :

1- El tsunami de oferta apoyada en blockchain k viene para modernizar un sector absolutamete oxidado generando tanto opimizaciones a las operativas comerciales actuales ya existentes como nuevos servicios de valor añadido al abrazar las posibilidades tecnológicas con creatividá y sin memeces carcas k no sólo dejarán en bragas los mangoneos de los grandes custodios kastuzos, sino también la operativa anacrónica enkistada de la enorme variedá de firmas comerciales k maman del sector. Y no hablamos de propuestas de metal tokenizado k ya existen, sino del sector metalero global , cargado de savor faire profesional Y ENORME CRITERIO MONETARIO entrando a saco en el ranking crypto.

2- La invasión de cryptopropuestas respaldadas en Rikeza Real para ofrecer su capacidá de refugio en el* bear market crypto k sucederá al despendole alcista actual*...k unida a la decadencia de un fiat renkeante k convierten al actual modelo de refugio crypto , las fiat Stable coins, en mercancía pero k muy peligrosa k mejor no tocar ni con un palo.

Es sólo la puntita, pero pinta akojonante...y con lo k huele a pastizal, la tendencia va a dispararse , segurísimo.

Se viene la pinza antifiat y el fin de fiesta. BTC inflándolo todo...y metales resguardando el botín. Según el pureta, llevan años con los reguladorers Usanos & Uropedos.

Sean respetuosas y no hagan chistes, k ésto sí k huele a rékiem.

( Además, ya hago yo uno pa´xplicar el escenario, ké kojonex !  :

" Ké le dice Satoshi Nakamoto a Eric Sprott ?"
- "dáme un punto de apoyo...y moveré el mundo" )

(...o fue el tal Arkímedes ? )


----------



## Lego. (20 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Vamos a pasar del uso del petróleo a la era de las energías renovables, o sea, de la dependencia del petróleo a la dependencia total de los minerales o metales raros (metales que posee China en más de un 90 por cien, así que se va a depender totalmente de China y por ello, entre otras razones, este país marcará el nuevo orden). Y entre estos metales necesarios, claro está, nuestra querida plata.



de momento, que se sepa, vamos a pasar de la dependencia del petróleo con abundancia de petróleo , a la dependencia del petróleo con escasez de petróleo.

Si acaso dentro de unas décadas los que queden seguirán siendo dependeientes del petróleo, pero no haya tanta escasez porque en vez de 7.500.000 millones quizá sean solo 800. Así si.


----------



## nedantes (20 Feb 2021)

#Silversqueeze


Comprad metal físico. Si tiene que ser papel, PSLV Sprott.
Registraros en r/Wallstreetsilver


----------



## IvanRios (20 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> de momento, que se sepa, vamos a pasar de la dependencia del petróleo con abundancia de petróleo , a la dependencia del petróleo con escasez de petróleo.
> 
> Si acaso dentro de unas décadas los que queden seguirán siendo dependeientes del petróleo, pero no haya tanta escasez porque en vez de 7.500.000 millones quizá sean solo 800. Así si.



Claro, pero el asunto es que en la 'dependencia del petróleo con escasez de petróleo' habrá petróleo para 'quien' lo habrá y para lo 'que' habrá, sobre todo para extracción de minerales necesarios, la cual cosa requiere una enorme cantidad del mismo. Y no habiendo ya petróleo para todo y todos, se necesitará obtener esa energía de otras formas, y ahí van a entrar las renovables, basadas todas ellas en los metales raros, dependiendo así por completo de estos minerales.

Dentro de unas décadas no será viable ya la extracción de petroleo



Lego. dijo:


> de momento, que se sepa, vamos a pasar de la dependencia del petróleo con abundancia de petróleo , a la dependencia del petróleo con escasez de petróleo.
> 
> Si acaso dentro de unas décadas los que queden seguirán siendo dependeientes del petróleo, pero no haya tanta escasez porque en vez de 7.500.000 millones quizá sean solo 800. Así si.



Claro, pero el asunto es que en la 'dependencia del petróleo con escasez de petróleo' habrá petróleo para 'quien' lo habrá y para lo 'que' habrá, sobre todo para extracción de minerales necesarios, la cual cosa requiere una enorme cantidad del mismo. Y no habiendo ya petróleo para todo y todos, se necesitará obtener esa energía de otras formas, y ahí van a entrar las renovables, basadas todas ellas en los metales raros, dependiendo así por completo de estos minerales.

Dentro de unas décadas no será viable ya la extracción de petroleo. Anteriormente se necesita un barril para sacar 50 o 100 barriles, hoy se necesita un barril para extraer tan solo tres, y en el momento en que se necesite un barril para extraer otro barril, para lo cual no queda tanto, se acabó el petróleo.


----------



## Lego. (20 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Dentro de unas décadas no será viable ya la extracción de petroleo.



Claro, pero ese "game over " (la TRE<1) se alcanzará en un par de décadas si somos 7.500 millones, o en un par de siglos si somos 750.


----------



## scratch (20 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Claro, pero ese "game over " (la TRE<1) se alcanzará en un par de décadas si somos 7.500 millones, o en un par de siglos si somos 750.



De ahí todo el puto circo con el coronamierda, una combinación de eliminación directa de sujetos, esterilización, enfermedades, etc; además reducción de tasa de nacimientos por debajo de la de sustitución (feminazismo, LIVG, lgtbqwerty, etc.); además de inmigracionismo y sustitución étnica (consumen menos petróleo que la cultura occidental), etc.
Si lo miras desde ese punto de vista todo encaja como un guante.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Feb 2021)

scratch dijo:


> De ahí todo el puto circo con el coronamierda, una combinación de eliminación directa de sujetos, esterilización, enfermedades, etc; además reducción de tasa de nacimientos por debajo de la de sustitución (feminazismo, LIVG, lgtbqwerty, etc.); además de inmigracionismo y sustitución étnica (consumen menos petróleo que la cultura occidental), etc.
> Si lo miras desde ese punto de vista todo encaja como un guante.



En efecto, la plandemia sería el 'instrumento' elegido.


----------



## esseri (20 Feb 2021)

Más "metal pide crypto".

Ya hasta en memes a JPMorgan.

Por cierto, k abriesen éstos la lata y empezasen a colocar género era perfectamente posible y humor negro, negro, negro...


----------



## Tolagu (20 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Vamos a pasar del uso del petróleo a la era de las energías renovables, o sea, de la dependencia del petróleo a la dependencia total de los minerales o metales raros (metales que posee China en más de un 90 por cien, así que se va a depender totalmente de China y por ello, entre otras razones, este país marcará el nuevo orden). Y entre estos metales necesarios, claro está, nuestra querida plata.



Pero eso vas ahora y se lo cuentas a uno de Texas, que le va a dar la risa. Si algo ha quedado claro es que, a corto y medio plazo, es imposible que las renovables cubran la demanda. Prescindir del petroleo no es algo que se pueda hacer así como así.

Muchas innovaciones quedan por llegar, fundamentalmente solucionar el almacenamiento de una demanda cada vez mayor de electricidad.

No se, pero cada día estoy más convencido que el futuro será cada vez más nuclear.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pero eso vas ahora y se lo cuentas a uno de Texas, que le va a dar la risa. Si algo ha quedado claro es que, a corto y medio plazo, es imposible que las renovables cubran la demanda. Prescindir del petroleo no es algo que se pueda hacer así como así.
> 
> Muchas innovaciones quedan por llegar, fundamentalmente solucionar el almacenamiento de una demanda cada vez mayor de electricidad.
> 
> No se, pero cada día estoy más convencido que el futuro será cada vez más nuclear.



Así es, no cubrirán la demanda ni serán tan baratas, pero también hay que tener presente que ya no vamos a vivir con las demandas tan 'cubiertas' como hasta ahora y en todo sentido. 

Podría ser lo que dices de lo nuclear, aunque de momento lo que sabemos es que pretenden instalar placas solares y aerogeneradores a saco.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2021)

Os pongo unas reflexiones que he puesto en un hilo de las criptos:



Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que:
> 
> - El BTC esta drenando una cantidad increible de Fiat evitando una inflacion de otros activos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tolagu (20 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Así es, no cubrirán la demanda ni serán tan baratas, pero también hay que tener presente que ya no vamos a vivir con las demandas tan 'cubiertas' como hasta ahora y en todo sentido.
> 
> Podría ser lo que dices de lo nuclear, aunque de momento lo que sabemos es que pretenden instalar placas solares y aerogeneradores a saco.



Claro, y luego llega una ola de frío y se congelan y peta el sistema. Las demandas, que serán crecientes, hay que cubrirlas si o si. Y en cuanto al puto green deal, un día la gente se dará cuenta de la mierda que genera lo verdecito. De la explotación humana y la contaminación inmensa que produce. Por no hablar que, de ninguna manera, occidente va a dejar su cobertura energética en manos chinorris.

Y al lío, que esto son metales.

El joro está en un punto crítico que igual rebota y se va a perseguir a la plata, como que se hostia 200 pavos y empiezan los fuegos artificiales.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Claro, y luego llega una ola de frío y se congelan y peta el sistema. Las demandas, que serán crecientes, hay que cubrirlas si o si. Y en cuanto al puto green deal, un día la gente se dará cuenta de la mierda que genera lo verdecito. De la explotación humana y la contaminación inmensa que produce. Por no hablar que, de ninguna manera, occidente va a dejar su cobertura energética en manos chinorris.
> 
> Y al lío, que esto son metales.
> 
> El joro está en un punto crítico que igual rebota y se va a perseguir a la plata, como que se hostia 200 pavos y empiezan los fuegos artificiales.



La verdad es que el gráfico tiene mala pinta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (20 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Claro, y luego llega una ola de frío y se congelan y peta el sistema. Las demandas, que serán crecientes, hay que cubrirlas si o si. Y en cuanto al puto green deal, un día la gente se dará cuenta de la mierda que genera lo verdecito. De la explotación humana y la contaminación inmensa que produce. Por no hablar que, de ninguna manera, occidente va a dejar su cobertura energética en manos chinorris.
> 
> Y al lío, que esto son metales.
> 
> El joro está en un punto crítico que igual rebota y se va a perseguir a la plata, como que se hostia 200 pavos y empiezan los fuegos artificiales.



Vamos a estar en manos chinas en todos los sentidos, y ya lo estamos al entregarles la producción mundial. Serán primera potencia económica, política y militar, es decir, totalmente en sus manos y por ello el nuevo orden lo marcará China.

En cuanto a las demandas crecientes, quizás se pretendan compensar con reducciones de población todavía más 'crecientes'.

Y al lío sí, que a la platica le espera un futuro muy brillante.


----------



## OBDC (20 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo unas reflexiones que he puesto en un hilo de las criptos:



Concuerdo con la opción A.
El BTC será el instrumento catalizador a las CDBC, por eso ya lo están integrando fiscalmente y la conversión del BTC a CDBC no tendrá probablemente una carga fiscal importante e inundarán el mercado de CDBC de forma casi instantánea mientras eliminan el papel físico.
El oro será usado en joyería e industria, y su valor dejará de ser representativo y estará vinculado únicamente al mercado de oferta y demanda de ambas industrias.
La numismática áurea probablemente adquiera más valor por pasar a ser coleccionable.
Plazo en Europa: 2 años aprox.
En China menos y USA más.
Nos quedara la Libra, que los bichos de los anglosajones no retirarán del mercado sus papelitos descubriendo finalmente el trasfondo del Brexit, que permitirán tener una moneda para el manejo del B y otras meriendas ilegales como el mundo narco.
La Libra subirá como la espuma.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Concuerdo con la opción A.
> El BTC será el instrumento catalizador a las CDBC, por eso ya lo están integrando fiscalmente y la conversión del BTC a CDBC no tendrá probablemente una carga fiscal importante e inundarán el mercado de CDBC de forma casi instantánea mientras eliminan el papel físico.
> El oro será usado en joyería e industria, y su valor dejará de ser representativo y estará vinculado únicamente al mercado de oferta y demanda de ambas industrias.
> La numismática áurea probablemente adquiera más valor por pasar a ser coleccionable.
> ...



Pues si te cambian los BTC por CBDC que emiten los BC volveriamos al punto de partida. Fiat digital infinito que no vale nada versus oro.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (20 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo unas reflexiones que he puesto en un hilo de las criptos:



Y yo veo una D que cada vez es más probable dada la cotización y la, llamémosla así, pérdida de control impositivo:

En el momento en que la vean peligrosa o deje de serles útil, comienzan las declaraciones de los jerifaltes y se despeña atrapando la última oleada de especulación. Drenaje del bueno. Conversiones a FIAT al 20% de la cotización actual.

El que sea listo ya sabrá bajarse a tiempo y convertir a MP. La gran mayoría, escaldados.


----------



## OBDC (20 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues si te cambian los BTC por CBDC que emiten los BC volveriamos al punto de partida. Fiat digital infinito que no vale nada versus oro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



No entiendo para que necesitan el oro los bancos centrales.....
Ya hace mucho que les da igual.
Quizás el BTC tome ese lugar, no?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo unas reflexiones que he puesto en un hilo de las criptos:





Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que:
> 
> - El BTC esta drenando una cantidad increible de Fiat evitando una inflacion de otros activos.
> 
> ...



Respecto a la opción A, "El btc sustituye definitivamente el oro que quedaría como un elemento para la joyería y para algunos nostálgicos", baste decir "Basilea III".


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

@Harrymorgan
*" Asumiendo la opción conspiranoica lo importante es ver o imaginar cual va a ser el ancla de la riqueza tras el reset. "*

Y también asumir k el modelo de ancla no sea el standard monetario irrenunciable...o no dentro del sistema.
Y por supuestón, k áun siéndolo, no sea el único y haya un planteamiento dual o multipolar.

Las estabilidá cubre un plano económico y resuelve problemas respecto a una concepción monetaria muy concreta. Ahora mismo y guste o no, se puede ver bien claro k no es la única fuente de prosperidá REAL ni por el forro. De hecho, en el último medio siglo es absolutamente evidente y basándose en humo y espejos, nada menos.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Respecto a la opción A, "El btc sustituye definitivamente el oro que quedaría como un elemento para la joyería y para algunos nostálgicos", baste decir "Basilea III".



No, no basta. Hay k verlo implementado, k kien hace la ley, hace la trampa. Y con éstos, si hay algo k dar por sentado es el chanchullo como clave en sus partituras.

Es sin duda un factor clave este año. Pero ya está el LBMA por ejemplo,reclamando prórrogas.

En fin...este año se irá viendo. Esperanzador para metaleros...pero con toda la atención por medio.


----------



## Muttley (21 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No entiendo para que necesitan el oro los bancos centrales.....
> Ya hace mucho que les da igual.



Aqui el ex congresista republicano Ron Paul y el ex Presidente de la FED, Ben Bernanke teniendo una conversación al respecto.




Para no perderse ni una palabra.
Si no se entiende muy bien el inglés hablado, se recomienda encender los subtítulos.

Bonus track: la reacción durante toda la conversación de la señorita que aparece en segundo plano detras de Bernanme


----------



## OBDC (21 Feb 2021)

Si se transforma todo el FIAT a CDBC si veo necesario almacenar en formato físico metales, pero no por un MadMax financiero que no ocurrirá (antes una revolución al estilo francés, porque los que controlan el cotarro no se van a bajar del burro por voluntad propia, ni de coña).
Sí lo veo necesario por la falta de preparación de los sistemas eléctrico y electrónicos a un PEM, ya que nos dejaría literalmente sin un duro.
¿Cómo afectaría a España un pulso electromagnético?
Obviamente vivir cerca de un río sería más importante.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Feb 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Claro, y luego llega una ola de frío y se congelan y peta el sistema. Las demandas, que serán crecientes, hay que cubrirlas si o si. Y en cuanto al puto green deal, un día la gente se dará cuenta de la mierda que genera lo verdecito. De la explotación humana y la contaminación inmensa que produce. Por no hablar que, de ninguna manera, occidente va a dejar su cobertura energética en manos chinorris.
> 
> Y al lío, que esto son metales.
> 
> El joro está en un punto crítico que igual rebota y se va a perseguir a la plata, como que se hostia 200 pavos y empiezan los fuegos artificiales.



Yo un activo que si se va la luz desaparece, no me ofrece ninguna confianza.

Francamente.

Y si no puedes comprar unas chuches con él, no es dinero, lo siento. Reserva de valor, veremos y unidad de cuenta...

Pues será otra cosa, pero dinero parece que sigue siendo el que decía JP.


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si se transforma todo el FIAT a CDBC si veo necesario almacenar en formato físico metales, pero no por un MadMax financiero que no ocurrirá (antes una revolución al estilo francés, porque los que controlan el cotarro no se van a bajar del burro por voluntad propia, ni de coña).
> Sí lo veo necesario por la falta de preparación de los sistemas eléctrico y electrónicos a un PEM, ya que nos dejaría literalmente sin un duro.
> ¿Cómo afectaría a España un pulso electromagnético?
> Obviamente vivir cerca de un río sería más importante.
> ...



No hay k transformar nada a CDBC si éstas son una mera extensión del fiat infinito - y menos el propio fiat - . Harán lo k les haga falta y punto.

Por otra parte...la seguridá y operatividá de los MPs en cualkier contexto - en puridá, su indestructibilidá como Reserva de Valor, k es lo k los hace únicos ( poder esculpir Rikeza en piedra, como puto suena )- posiblemente sea el único aspecto k puede acarrear un valor íntrínseco REAL ( k imo, más allá de ello, monetariamente, sencillamente NO EXISTE y son los putos padres ).

De tós modos, bienvenido a los k ven los MPs más allá de "joyería del futuro", k nunca es tarde, hoyga...

...A k una vez cruzado el portón , se ve fácil ?


----------



## OBDC (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No hay k transformar nada a CDBC si éstas son una mera extensión del fiat infinito - y menos el propio fiat - . Harán lo k les haga falta y punto.
> 
> Por otra parte...la seguridá y operatividá de los MPs en cualkier contexto - en puridá, su indestructibilidá como Reserva de Valor, k es lo k los hace únicos - posiblemente sea el único aspecto k puede acarrear un valor íntrínseco REAL ( k imo, más allá de ello, monetariamente, sencillamente NO EXISTE y son los putos padres ).
> 
> ...



Con transformar me refiero a retirar el papel de la calle, que no es lo mismo para nada que las CDBC.
El papel no tiene trazabilidad fiscal, los CBDC si la tendrán.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## MarioBroh (21 Feb 2021)

No se si conocéis a Pablo Gil, os recomiendo este vídeo:


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Con transformar me refiero a retirar el papel de la calle, que no es lo mismo para nada que las CDBC.
> El papel no tiene trazabilidad fiscal, los CBDC si la tendrán.



Ok, pues por cordialidá foril , s´acepta pulpo. Pero lo k no es lo mismo es retirar y transformar...usté medirá...
K a ver si el k estaba pidiendo un traductor a gritos no era yo...

Y por cierto, TODO EL FIAT tiene trazabilidá fiscal y bien por culo k dan con ella , o la inflación son los padres ? La fiscalidá/latrocinio fiat está exactamente en el mismo lugar k la Rikeza en el Gold : En su mera posesión física, declarada o no, anónima o no.

Usar papel fiat ya te convierte en usuario de dinero fiscalizable. El secreto "está en la masa" ...y lo llevas encima, de serie. El primer atraco fiscal fiat lo ejecuta, como y cuando le sale del nardo, el emisor , no las agencias tributarias.


----------



## OBDC (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Ok, pues por cordialidá foril , s´acepta pulpo. Pero lo k no es lo mismo es retirar y transformar...usté medirá...
> K a ver si el k estaba pidiendo un traductor a gritos no era yo...
> 
> Y por cierto, TODO EL FIAT tiene trazabilidá fiscal y bien por culo k dan con ella , o la inflación son los padres ? La fiscalidá/latrocinio fiat está exactamente en el mismo lugar k la Rikeza en el Gold : En su mera posesión física, declarada o no, anónima o no.
> ...



El papel no tiene trazabilidad fiscal amigo, ninguna si no lo metes al banco.
Pregúntale sino a los narcos, traficantes de armas (estos meneaban ya desde hace tiempo muchos diamantes en África como medio de pago) y proxenetas.
Seria muy interesante escuchar de buena tinta a estas industrias ilegales como ven su futuro con estos temas.
Sin duda todo su aparato administrativo que tienen ramificaciones muy fuertes en el sistema bancario tendrán ideas y soluciones para continuar operando.
O quizás venga una era de oro para los restaurantes nuevamente para blanquear dinero, aunque habrá que ver como crean identidades falsas que hagan los pagos. Posiblemente la suplantación de identidades se vuelva un delito muy lucrativo y extenso, y por lo que veo con el desarrollo de entidades financieras electronicas es muy probable que se abra una compuerta enorme a estas estafas con páginas simuladas. En este mismo foro hay un hilo de una que declara ser de Malta captando fotos de DNIs y demás datos.....para poner los pelos de punta y lo peor, es que debe de haber gilipollas que caen porque pagan 7€ por nuevo socio.
Lo cierto es que los bancos estan incrementando mucho su nivel de seguridad online, y en algunos casos ya con sistemas integrados de sus propias aplicaciones y las compras agregando los famosos dos pasos de verificación y con identificación biométrica.
Queda mucho por ver, porque habrá una línea de batalla muy fuerte entre dos mundos muy poderosos.
Lo cierto es que la identidad digital en todo este proceso será clave para que no haya fisuras, lo que de una forma extra dará a las autoridades una trazabilidad y control de nuestras actividades.
Es el fin del poco anonimato que disponíamos a la fecha y vamos a una colmena en la que todos expondremos totalmente nuestras vidas al sistema. Y ese es el gran problema; la perdida de libertad.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El papel no tiene trazabilidad fiscal amigo, ninguna si no lo metes al banco.
> Pregúntale sino a los narcos, traficantes de armas (estos meneaban ya desde hace tiempo muchos diamantes en África como medio de pago) y proxenetas.
> Seria muy interesante escuchar de buena tinta a estas industrias ilegales como ven su futuro con estos temas.
> Sin duda todo su aparato administrativo que tienen ramificaciones muy fuertes en el sistema bancario tendrán ideas y soluciones para continuar operando.
> ...



Lo k puede no tener es titularidá, melón, k tienes una empanada de kojonex. La trazabilidá importa una mierda para el trinke.

El mordisco de la Kastuza va en el ADN del fiat, son inherentes. Si lo tienes...lo sufres.

Trolleos sep...pero hasta un punto y de kalidá, plís

// end oxtópik.


----------



## OBDC (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Lo k puede no tener es titularidá, melón, k tienes una empanada de kojonex. La trazabilidá importa una mierda para el trinke.
> 
> El mordisco de la Kastuza va en el ADN del fiat, son inherentes. Si lo tienes...lo sufres.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el insulto por delante cuando luego se rebuzna para evitar que resuene el balido en el valle.
No hablábamos de trinque, hablábamos de trazabilidad fiscal.
Y titularidad siempre tiene, otra cosa es que sea anónima.
Clases de jurídica son necesarias por delante de rebuzbar, también.
Trinque tienen opcion con todo por parte de la administración, una vez que tienen el poder de regular lo que les salga de los cojones, te queda claro melón?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, el insulto por delante cuando luego se rebuzna para evitar que resuene el balido en el valle.
> No hablábamos de trinque, hablábamos de trazabilidad fiscal.
> Trinque tienen opcion con todo por parte de la administración, una vez que tienen el poder de regular lo que les salga de los cojones, te queda claro melón?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



237 posts pa´barnizar la metida de zancarrón hasta el testículo, como k no mola, mirusté.

Optimizando debate, ignore... y a otra cosa, k aún hay mucho k desentrañar akí


----------



## OBDC (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> 237 posts pa´barnizar la metida de zancarrón hasta el testículo, como k no mola, mirusté.
> 
> Optimizando debate, ignore... y a otra cosa, k aún hay mucho k desentrañar akí



Como de escribir sabes poco por lo que demuestras en cada post, te pego la definición de la RAE de trazabilidad, así vas "cerrando" conceptos para poder hablar con los demás, ya que el lenguaje es una convención que permite entenderse entre las personas; no significa cada palabra lo que a cada uno le sale del potorro.
trazabilidad | Diccionario de la lengua española
Dicho esto, me gustan tus análisis pero te falta un hervor en comunicacion.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Martes. Wena vía para buscadores de físico.




Por cierto, telita la subida al carro de panfletadas chabacanas de referentes del sector como Alasdair McLeod , cual teenager desbocáo... Esperemos k Gold Money tenga en la recámara el tratamiento blockchain de sus bóvedas k se va a imponer en el sector. ( el primer apunte público reclamando c una Crypto Stable coin platera k subí desde twiter fue entre él y David Morgan, cuya chapa ya está en el candelabro , como exponía un analista suyo en el vídeo subido ayer ).





...En fin, más claro k nunca k WSB son los padres y todo el paripé, la campaña promocional del metal accediendo al ranking crypto. Si asínnn fuese y se consigue una sincronía wapetona, wena operación, vive diox. Y mucho ojo al cruce con los rigores de respaldo de Basilea III, k pueden ser la fiesta del año.


----------



## Just (21 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Como de escribir sabes poco por lo que demuestras en cada post, te pego la definición de la RAE de trazabilidad, así vas "cerrando" conceptos para poder hablar con los demás, ya que el lenguaje es una convención que permite entenderse entre las personas; no significa cada palabra lo que a cada uno le sale del potorro.
> trazabilidad | Diccionario de la lengua española
> Dicho esto, me gustan tus análisis pero te falta un hervor en comunicacion.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Somos muchos adultos los que no nos apetece leerlo por este motivo. Lo mismo nos estamos perdiendo algo de interés pero si no te sobra el tiempo, se ignora y problema resuelto.


----------



## Piel de Luna (21 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> 237 posts pa´barnizar la metida de zancarrón hasta el testículo, como k no mola, mirusté.
> 
> Optimizando debate, ignore... y a otra cosa, k aún hay mucho k desentrañar akí



Metelo ya en la jaula y descansa.


----------



## OBDC (21 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Metelo ya en la jaula y descansa.



Consejos doy....
Que vendes barato hoy en la tienda amigo?
Es tu multi que usas para vender burras de otro estilo y hablas mal a propósito para que no se re detecte?


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Metelo ya en la jaula y descansa.



A ver, k tampoco ha matáo a Kennedy ( aunke el corte de venas por el "insulto" "melón" ni te lo monta un Amish ortodoxo, pero wé...)  

Sobre todo pa´optimizar los tiros, k está la cosa en un cruce de caminos jugosón de kojonex y hay k optimizar y tal...o ésto es un curro por la jeta y a jornada completa, mirusté.


----------



## Libertum (21 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo unas reflexiones que he puesto en un hilo de las criptos:



Yo me inclino por la C - BTC es un paso intermedio al reset. Las cryptos ya acumulan 1.7T$ y las dejarán acumular cuanto más mejor. Son un sumidero de fiat necesario para drenar el sistema de exceso monetario cuando llegue el momento adecuado de balancear el sistema. Si hay que matar a algún jugador, mejor al forastero recién llegado con ínfulas de libertad financiera y de ser el dinero del pueblo, unos activos de altísimo riesgo, con una volatilidad impredecible, sin regulación (o casi), que los inversores tradicionales no tocan ni con un palo ( o no deberían) y desvinculado del sistema bancario ... 

Las cryptos son la víctima perfecta para una destrucción de 'riqueza' masiva y eliminar de un plumazo una cantidad bonita de fiat sin dejar un reguero de muertos que podrían reclamar a sus bancos, sus fondos de pensiones, al regulardor... etc. Además, sería la excusa perfecta para regularlas legalmente 'porque son un peligro para el inversor poco avezado', así también matan esas aspiraciones de libertad financiera tan molestas.

Ni idea de cómo le darán al botón de destruir cryptos. Si lo supiese no estaría aquí... claramente.


----------



## ESC (21 Feb 2021)

Libertum dijo:


> Yo me inclino por la C - BTC es un paso intermedio al reset. Las cryptos ya acumulan 1.7T$ y las dejarán acumular cuanto más mejor. Son un sumidero de fiat necesario para drenar el sistema de exceso monetario cuando llegue el momento adecuado de balancear el sistema. Si hay que matar a algún jugador, mejor al forastero recién llegado con ínfulas de libertad financiera y de ser el dinero del pueblo, unos activos de altísimo riesgo, con una volatilidad impredecible, sin regulación (o casi), que los inversores tradicionales no tocan ni con un palo ( o no deberían) y desvinculado del sistema bancario ...
> 
> Las cryptos son la víctima perfecta para una destrucción de 'riqueza' masiva y eliminar de un plumazo una cantidad bonita de fiat sin dejar un reguero de muertos que podrían reclamar a sus bancos, sus fondos de pensiones, al regulardor... etc. Además, sería la excusa perfecta para regularlas legalmente 'porque son un peligro para el inversor poco avezado', así también matan esas aspiraciones de libertad financiera tan molestas.



Concuerdo.



Libertum dijo:


> Ni idea de cómo le darán al botón de destruir cryptos. Si lo supiese no estaría aquí... claramente.



El sistema bancario central y financiero tiene la sartén por el mango, no tienen por qué apretar ningún botón, con dar recorrido al desarrollo natural les es suficiente e incluso les conviene la existencia de las cryptos.

- Bitcoin funciona como un ariete mediante el cual haya una aceptación a nivel mundial con respecto a una criptodivisa. Con todas las consecuencias que ello implica y además pueden integrarlo en el circuito oficial de manera circunstancial.

- Ninguna crypto no oficial se está utilizando como medio de pago al uso.

- Tienen a toda la legislación de su parte.

- Aunque no tuviesen todo el apoyo de los estados, Cuentan con un factor determinante, el de la aceptación a nivel social. Todo el mundo emplea el circuito fiat oficial.

- Poco importa el desmadre inflacionario, nunca nadie dejará de confiar en el circuito oficial. Primero porque nadie se hace esas preguntas, hay una masa crítica de individuos.

Como mucho se culpará al estado de turno, o se culpará a alguna ideología de lo sucedido.

- Algunos países tratarán de constreñir la expansión monetaria anclando sus divisas al oro y con ello marcarán un diferencia para con sus rivales (está por ver). También será de manera circunstancial ya que a nadie le interesa un sistema monetario justo...

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Consejos doy....
> Que vendes barato hoy en la tienda amigo?
> Es tu multi que usas para vender burras de otro estilo y hablas mal a propósito para que no se re detecte?
> 
> ...




Me alegro que ya vayais viendo las cosas todos.

Soy como Mouriño aunque se fue del Madrid dejo a algunos señalados.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Concuerdo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo tengo mi idea propia de que al final van a mandar a tomar porculo el bitcoin, los metales y todo lo que quieran.

Pero joder si ahora se puede hacer pinitos con las criptos y sacarse un dinero pues bueno es.......... estoy fallando mucho por que soy nuevo y me cuesta entender esta cosa aunque en realidad es que no es entendible y aun fallando voy sacando bastantes eurillos.

Lastima que me tengan mis club cerrados para poder gastar parte de esos eurillos.


----------



## ESC (21 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo mi idea propia de que al final van a mandar a tomar porculo el bitcoin, los metales y todo lo que quieran.



Efectivamente.



Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero joder si ahora se puede hacer pinitos con las criptos y sacarse un dinero pues bueno es



Hay que saber moverse.


----------



## OBDC (21 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me alegro que ya vayais viendo las cosas todos.
> 
> Soy como Mouriño aunque se fue del Madrid dejo a algunos señalados.



Es que la sutileza no es su fuerte...

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## MarioBroh (21 Feb 2021)

r/Wallstreetsilver

que panzada de reir, te meas con los memes


----------



## ESC (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## MarioBroh (21 Feb 2021)

si hay algún trasnochador:


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2021)

Libertum dijo:


> Son un sumidero de fiat necesario para drenar el sistema de exceso monetario



Algunos os agarráis a este mantra completamente sin fundamento, lo que hace el desconocimiento. 

En el momento en que alguien compra crypto con fiat, ese mismo fiat no se va por ningún sumidero, sino que aparece en las manos del que te ha vendido esas cryptos. 

Del mismo modo que cuando alguien compra oro, tampoco el fiat desaparece mágicamente, sino que aparece en la cuenta o en las manos del que te lo vende. 

La única forma de hacer desaparecer el fiat, puesto que no es otra cosa que deuda. es cancelando dichas deudas.

Estamos hablando simplemente de activos monetarios, que compiten entre sí por representar la riqueza subyacente de los países.


----------



## hikso (22 Feb 2021)

Libertum dijo:


> Yo me inclino por la C - BTC es un paso intermedio al reset. Las cryptos ya acumulan 1.7T$ y las dejarán acumular cuanto más mejor. Son un sumidero de fiat necesario para drenar el sistema de exceso monetario cuando llegue el momento adecuado de balancear el sistema. Si hay que matar a algún jugador, mejor al forastero recién llegado con ínfulas de libertad financiera y de ser el dinero del pueblo, unos activos de altísimo riesgo, con una volatilidad impredecible, sin regulación (o casi), que los inversores tradicionales no tocan ni con un palo ( o no deberían) y desvinculado del sistema bancario ...
> 
> Las cryptos son la víctima perfecta para una destrucción de 'riqueza' masiva y eliminar de un plumazo una cantidad bonita de fiat sin dejar un reguero de muertos que podrían reclamar a sus bancos, sus fondos de pensiones, al regulardor... etc. Además, sería la excusa perfecta para regularlas legalmente 'porque son un peligro para el inversor poco avezado', así también matan esas aspiraciones de libertad financiera tan molestas.
> 
> Ni idea de cómo le darán al botón de destruir cryptos. Si lo supiese no estaría aquí... claramente.



Computación cuántica. Los BCs confían en que se podrá craquear cualquier crypto por fuerza bruta. No digo que lo vayan a conseguir, digo que es a lo que aspiran.


----------



## MarioBroh (22 Feb 2021)

hikso dijo:


> Computación cuántica. Los BCs confían en que se podrá craquear cualquier crypto por fuerza bruta. No digo que lo vayan a conseguir, digo que es a lo que aspiran.



Si. Paradójicamente la tecnología es el peor enemigo de las criptomonedas


----------



## Libertum (22 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Algunos os agarráis a este mantra completamente sin fundamento, lo que hace el desconocimiento.
> 
> En el momento en que alguien compra crypto con fiat, ese mismo fiat no se va por ningún sumidero, sino que aparece en las manos del que te ha vendido esas cryptos.
> 
> ...



Las cryptos es un sumidero de fiat porque esa misma fiat vale lo mismo que las deudas que representan: ZERO, INCOBRABLES. Las cryptos son atractores de fiat para fijarlas a activos que valen intrínsicamente ZERO a la espera que las deudas que crearon ese fiat se vuelvan INCOBRABLES. Entretanto, ganan tiempo, reducen un poquito la velocidad del fiat, camuflan la realidad inflacionista en la que nos vamos a despertar en breve.

Con los niveles de deuda soberana que estamos alcanzando y superando diariamente más que hablar de la riqueza subyacente de los países habría que hablar de la pobreza inminente de los países.

No creo que la teoría económica clásica nos valga de mucho en estas aguas inexploradas en las que nos encontramos navegando. La IS, la LM, la BP y todas las demás curvas hace un rato que se fueron por el retrete.


----------



## timi (22 Feb 2021)

Michael Burry Warns Weimar Hyperinflation Is Coming | ZeroHedge


*Michael Burry advierte que se acerca la hiperinflación de Weimar*



*Actualización (1815 ET):* un día después de la tormenta de tweets de Weimar a continuación, y poco después de que saliera nuestro artículo, Burry tuiteó lo siguiente :



> _La gente dice que no advertí la última vez. Lo hice, pero nadie escuchó. Así que advierto esta vez. Y aún así, nadie escucha. Pero tendré pruebas, advertí._



De hecho lo hará.


* * *

Hace una semana, Bank of America insinuó lo impensable : el tsunami de estímulo monetario y fiscal, junto con el próximo aumento en la velocidad monetaria a medida que la economía mundial emerja de los bloqueos, conduciría a un sobrecalentamiento económico sin precedentes ... o más bien _precedente como el de_ BofA. El CIO Michael Hartnett reflexionó sobre la Alemania posterior a la Primera Guerra Mundial, que dijo fue "el *análogo más épico y extremo de la velocidad creciente y la inflación después de la psicología del fin de la guerra, los ahorros acumulados, la pérdida de confianza en la moneda y las autoridades* " y, específicamente, la monetización del Reichsbank de deuda, y extrapoló que esto es similar a lo que está sucediendo ahora.



Por supuesto, existe otro nombre para ese período: la Alemania de Weimar, y como todos sabemos lo que sucedió entonces, es comprensible que BofA no quiera mencionar ese nombre en particular.

Por supuesto, otros han sido menos tímidos: en 1974, Jens Parsson escribió un análisis histórico fascinante y profundo del colapso hiperinflacionario de la Alemania de Weimar bajo el impresor de dinero original, Rudy von Havenstein, " _Dying of Money: Lessons of the Great German and American Inflations_ ", que periódicamente recordamos a los lectores que es una lectura absolutamente crítica en preparación para lo que viene a continuación.



Luego, de la noche a la mañana, nada menos que el Big Short, Michael Burry, quien ha estado bastante ocupado haciendo olas dentro de la comunidad financiera con sus tomas calientes (más recientemente, su golpe de Robinhood y su visión alcista de Uranium), retomó el tema de la Alemania de Weimar y específicamente su hiperinflación, como modelo para lo que viene a continuación en una larga tormenta de tweets que se basa generosamente en el trabajo fundamental de Parsson. Y si bien los detalles son familiares para la mayoría de los historiadores monetarios, el hecho es que ahora, nada menos que el hombre que se hizo famoso en el Big Short está pidiendo una hiperinflación al estilo de Weimar en los EE. UU. A continuación se muestra una nueva publicación fácilmente digerible de la larga tormenta de tweets del sábado de Burry, que muestra cuán similar es nuestro mundo al que prevalecía en los años previos a que la Alemania de Weimar viera la hiperinflación más explosiva de la historia.



> *El gobierno de Estados Unidos está invitando a la inflación con sus políticas teñidas de MMT. Enérgico Deuda / PIB, M2 aumenta mientras que las ventas minoristas, PMI etapa V recuperación* . Trillones más de estímulo y reapertura para impulsar la demanda a medida que los costos de los empleados y la cadena de suministro se disparan. #Cambio de paradigma
> 
> "La vida de la inflación en su etapa de maduración fue una paradoja que tenía sus propias características inconfundibles. Una era la gran riqueza, al menos de las favorecidas por el boom ... Muchas grandes fortunas brotaron de la noche a la mañana ... Las ciudades, tenían un juventud sin rumbo y desenfrenada "
> "Los precios en Alemania se mantuvieron estables, y tanto los negocios como el mercado de valores estaban en auge. El tipo de cambio del marco frente al dólar y otras monedas en realidad subió por un tiempo, y el marco fue momentáneamente la moneda más fuerte del mundo" en vísperas de la inflación .
> ...



Su remate: lo anterior fue "escrito en 1974 re: 1914-1923" y luego hace la ominosa extrapolación de que " *2010-2021: Gestation* " y agrega que "cuando los dólares también podrían estar cayendo del cielo ... los equipos de administración se vuelven creativos y, en última instancia, asumir más riesgos ... pagar dividendos financiados con deuda a los inversores o invertir en oportunidades de crecimiento arriesgadas ha superado sin duda alguna una mentalidad frugal ".



Estamos ahí ahora. La única pregunta es cuándo entramos en la fase de colapso monetario exponencial.


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Más "metal pide crypto".
> 
> Ya hasta en memes a JPMorgan.
> 
> Por cierto, k abriesen éstos la lata y empezasen a colocar género era perfectamente posible y humor negro, negro, negro...



La block chain existía mucho antes de Bitcoin, desde 1982. No sirve para darte soberanía personal, si no es junto a la descentralizacion de los nodos y su cantidad, el time stamp, el PoW (minería), la encriptación de curva elíptica... Cuando lo entiendas, verás, que un avión no son las ruedas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Feb 2021)

Libertum dijo:


> económica clásica



No sé cual es esa economía, pero la economía conocida como austriaca que en realidad nació en Salamanca, lo explica perfectamente y además vaticina lo que históricamente a pasado desde que se crea fiat del aire....


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La block chain existía mucho antes de Bitcoin, desde 1982. No sirve para darte soberanía personal, si no es junto a la descentralizacion de los nodos y su cantidad, el time stamp, el PoW (minería), la encriptación de curva elíptica... Cuando lo entiendas, verás, que un avión no son las ruedas.



Y de dónde sacas esas conclusiones tan chorras ? Porke son de tu propia cosecha, a mí no me líes.

La blockchain puede aportar transparencia y descentralización a la gestión metalera. Y el post k kuoteas va de k éso parece estar en cocina, lo k pinta bastante evidente y veremos dónde llega. Más allá de éso, vamos viendo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo unas reflexiones que he puesto en un hilo de las criptos:



D. Bitcoin / oro / plata como reserva de valor para la élite, fiat digital (CBDCs) para la plebe y como método de pago habitual en la calle.


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Y de dónde sacas esas conclusiones tan chorras ?



De escuchar a ejpertos, comprobar sus datos y sacar conclusiones. Unas 6.000 empresas, llamadas altcoins, también creen que con poner blockchain a una mierda, se consigue mejorar Bitcoin. Y que si ha esa mierda, la respalda con MPs, ya es la hostia. Bitcoin es lo que es entre otras cosas porque lo puedes custodiar tú mismo, porque es infalsificable y auditable por ti mismo 24/7. Eso no lo consigues con un token "respaldado", te tienes que fiar sin poderlo comprobar, en MPs. Veri, consiguió hacer el token respaldado en MPs, resultado: ha sido secuestrado por la hacienda usana,cachis...


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Feb 2021)

hikso dijo:


> Computación cuántica. Los BCs confían en que se podrá craquear cualquier crypto por fuerza bruta. No digo que lo vayan a conseguir, digo que es a lo que aspiran.



Faltan aliens.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> De escuchar a ejpertos, comprobar sus datos y sacar conclusiones. Unas 6.000 empresas, llamadas altcoins, también creen que con poner blockchain a una mierda, se consigue mejorar Bitcoin. Y que si ha esa mierda, la respalda con MPs, ya es la hostia. Bitcoin es lo que es entre otras cosas porque lo puedes custodiar tú mismo, porque es infalsificable y auditable por ti mismo 24/7. Eso no lo consigues con un token "respaldado", te tienes que fiar sin poderlo comprobar, en MPs. Veri, consiguió hacer el token respaldado en MPs, resultado: ha sido secuestrado por la hacienda usana,cachis...



Hablaba de los símiles chorras de avioncitos y ruedas k intentas ligar a mi opinión.

Sobre el resto, dineros de 2 velocidades y otras yerbas con los k pareces creer estar iluminando al resto, llevan tiempo sobre la mesa en este hilo...pero ésa es la clave en torno a la k gira todo en este momento. K iniciativas como ésa de Veri y otras se intenten por impulsores menos manejables u otras tantas propuestas en esa línea ya existentes : K el metal sea llevado a crypto por los referentes metaleros...no por "profanos" k lo planteen como OTRA opción crypto, sin más, sino como algo nuclear k puede aportar un salto cualtativo al sector, el de respaldo en activos reales a las cryptos. ( y no presumo k funcione, pero k lo intente con más criterio, sí...y es evidente k el sentimiento general del sector ha mudado respecto al rechazo frontal existente anteriormente , diría k en general, hasta hace nada ).

Las altcoins no creen k mejoran BTC, muchísimas , tecnologicamente, LO HACEN. El asunto es k éso no las hace más potentes, k es otra historia. BTC no es lo k es por su excelencia, sino por haber crecido el primero montando un standard de facto con el consiguiente volumen de implicados k éso genera y en consecuencia, el enorme movimiento de capital especulativo de k dispone en la recámara. Si algo crece en el ranking crypto, será porke BTC o kienes ahora lo sostengan, lo permitan...pero éso trasciende el topic metalero.

K iniciativas de enjundia estén toketeando el acceso del sector metalero a crypto es el punto interesante , imo. Y se impone un vistazo a ello si estás en el ajo. Más allá de ello, consideraciones personales, k son muy libres...y allákadakualo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Las altcoins no creen k mejoran BTC, muchísimas , tecnologicamente, LO HACEN. El asunto es k éso no las hace más potentes, k es otra historia. BTC no es lo k es por su excelencia, sino por haber crecido el primero montando un standard de facto con el consiguiente volumen de implicados k éso genera y en consecuencia, el enorme movimiento de capital.



El efecto red, no es precisamente un factor baladí. Imagina que el oro únicamente lo usarán 100 personas...

Para explicarme mejor todavía: la blockchain, es el residuo indeseado de transferir Bitcoin.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> El efecto red, no es precisamente un factor baladí. Imagina que el oro únicamente lo usarán 100 personas...
> 
> Para explicarme mejor todavía: la blockchain, es el residuo indeseado de transferir Bitcoin.



Para funcionar en sus mismos términos, es posible : Precisamente porke el efecto de red de BTC es infinitamente superior al k crean otros proyectos, k BTC aborta constantemente.

La blockchain puede mejorar muchas operativas. Y toca ver donde keda el punto de "negociación" ( ganas ésto...cedes akéllo ) en proyectos monetarios respaldados en Rikeza Real y la resistencia y/o compatibilidá k ello ofrece respecto al agujero negro bitcoñero.

Ese , con la irrupción de activos reales tokenizados en el ranking, es el punto actualmente, imo


----------



## tristezadeclon (22 Feb 2021)

el regulador del mercado de futuros de materias primas en USA (CFTC) acaba de cambiar las reglas para beneficiar a los bullion banks



es un video larguísimo y no lo he visto, a ver si alguien encuentra un resumen en otro lado

en cualquier caso, si eso es cierto, creo q es muy significativo

tengo la sensación q los de wallstreetsilver son un pitbull q ha conseguido morder la presa, y ya sabemos lo q pasa cuando un pitbull muerde su presa, se están incorporando a una media de 1000 foreros nuevos cada día y aumentando dicho promedio puesto q hace dos semanas solo eran unos 700 nuevos foreros diarios, luego fueron 800 y ahora entre 900 y 1000, de seguir así en menos de dos meses serán mas de 100.000

si han tenido q tomar una medida tan desesperada de improviso quiere decir q están muy nerviosos


----------



## la mano negra (22 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el regulador del mercado de futuros de materias primas en USA (CFTC) acaba de cambiar las reglas para beneficiar a los bullion banks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los de wallstreetsilver están locos como cencerros . Se han lanzado al cuello de la bestia , como auténticos kamikazes. No les importa el hecho de que están acometiendo a un verdadero dragón . Y el dragón los va a aniquilar pero no sé si tendrá , el dragón , con eso suficiente para poder parar el derrumbe de su poder. Estamos ante algo muy , muy gordo . Este movimiento en el tablero de ajedrez geopolítico mundial , por increíble que pueda sonar , va a tener unas repercusiones bestiales. No sé si hay manos negras escondidas detrás de estos cándidos muchachos pero esto promete . Y mucho.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (22 Feb 2021)

Puede pasar también que estén dejando que crean que van ganando.

Le gente hace acopio de plata a tope, pagando IVA (cash para el estado) además de Premiums muy altos.

Después dinamitan el precio bajándolo a tope. Los que no hagan Hold (gente que haya comprado con fines especulativos a corto plazo) se acojonen y vendan pronto para "evitar perder lo máximo posible" perdiendo por el camino miles de dólares.

Es muy difícil petar un sistema de ese calibre. Los que tengan lingotes, veremos el día de mañana a quien se los venden y a qué precio.

Aunque igual ganan la batalla y hacen subir el precio de la plata y que se quede estable a cotas mayores que las actuales.

Para todo lo demás, bola de cristal.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (22 Feb 2021)

Es una locura las fotos que suben de sus pedidos. No hablamos de onzas. Hablamos de gente que se hace de golpe con 10 kilos de plata


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Puede pasar también que estén dejando que crean que van ganando.
> 
> Le gente hace acopio de plata a tope, pagando IVA (cash para el estado) además de Premiums muy altos.
> 
> ...



Porke no hay k petar ningún sistema, sino ignorarlo...consiguiendo recursos para ello, para funcionar a sus espaldas.

A ver dónde te lleva un volkete de todo ese género si el personal se raya...a la puta mierda y tres pies más abajo. Si el perfil de comprador se corresponde con lo expuesto, ésos no son sufridos holders metaleros de largo plazo intentando reswardar valor ni se van a kedar con toda esa chatarra en el cajón como si nada.

Hoy en pleno dumpazo y por primera vez , Tether ha alcanzado un movimiento DIARIO mayor k todo el resto del top 10 del ranking crypto. Casi 150 billonacos yankees de dólares, una absoluta barbaridá.

Si todo este movimiento no va complementado con una entrada rimbombante en el ranking crypto de una oferta de enjundia de Plata tokenizada - tipo Sprott - o varias...huele más a cadáver k otra cosa. Ahí está la pieza k falta, imo ( Si a alguien se le ocurre otra, no hay más k leerlo ).

No deja de ser una posibilidá viendo el mix de WSB y metaleros de pro, k parece más prefabricado k otra cosa...así k un remate por ahí no dejaría de ser una opción. Pero de no darse, mejor ni pensarlo...la subida es absolutamente especulativa y antinatura. Desmedidamente.


----------



## Caracol (22 Feb 2021)

Hoy se está luchando una batalla tremenda en los mercados de la plata y sus derivados.

La guerra va a durar... en una semana serán 45.000 #Wallstreetsilver vs las manos fuertes.

Mientras, bolsas y criptomonedas, sufriendo. Tiempos interesantes.


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Hoy se está luchando una batalla tremenda en los mercados de la plata y sus derivados.
> 
> La guerra va a durar... en una semana serán 45.000 #Wallstreetsilver vs las manos fuertes.
> 
> Mientras, bolsas y criptomonedas, sufriendo. Tiempos interesantes.



Las cryptos no están sufriendo. Ese es un error de konzéto.
Crypto standariza la volatilidá como factor de creación de rikeza. Iwal k el Oro standarizaba la estabilidá.

Son dos modelos opuestos. De ignorar éso viene todo el cacao metal antiBTC/antiGold, según el barrio.

Por cierto...son perfectamente complementarios, es más, BTC atraería toda la rikeza fiat al ranking...y el metal, la blindaría. Ese sería un sistema de descubrimiento de precios y un patrón de cotización abierta SIN INTERVENCIÓN.



@Spielzeug ( pero a kien se anime a hilar fino, por supuestón ) : Porké podría interesar a los CBanksters k una Stable coin respaldada en metal/es - o varias - se apropiara de cualkier expresión de deuda fiat SIN IMPLEMENTARLA ELLOS MISMOS A TÍTULO PARTICULAR ? Ké ventaja podría tener k el metal desterrase "espontáneamente" a Tether y el fiat como refugio de un sistema crypto al k se vuelca toda la impresora ? ( En un despendole hiperinflacionario, el refugio serían los metales, y las fiat stable coins, lo k nahide kisiera tocar ni con un palo ).

Sería esa la manera de separar el "dinero de dos velocidades" ? - con las CBDC en un sistema de supervivencia e hiperimpresión paralelo y estanco de "dinero público" , keyneseando a discreción y sin sapilcar al resto - . ...La creación de un sistema monetario sin moneda de Reserva mundial ( más allá de k no se adivina un consenso de blokes para un nuevo "señoreaje" global, muchos analistos la exponen como un marrón para su emisor, más k como un chollo ).

El ascenso más meteórico del ranking no es BTC, sino Tether...es el premio gordo de la tómbola. La rikeza "sólida" del sistema crypto SE ACUMULA ALLÍ. ( el resto, TODO el resto , BTC incluído...es montaña rusa pa´provocar volatilidá y transferencias de rikeza ). Tether, con un cap 30 veces menor, mueve casi el doble de pasta diaria k BTC. El "DINERO" realmente usable y demandado en crypto...ES TETHER ! ( independientemente de las llamativas cotizaciones especulativas del ranking entero...al contrario : Cuanto más movimiento especulativo - volatilidá - ...MÁS DEMANDA de ese dinero adoptado de facto ).

En un sistema de supervolatilidá forzada, lo k "trinca" no es el catalizador k acentúa esa volatilidá, sino la "malla" INMÓVIL k va rapiñando del constante flujo de transferencias.


----------



## MarioBroh (22 Feb 2021)

de morros con la barrera de los 28$, a ver si rompe el muro


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Puede pasar también que estén dejando que crean que van ganando.
> 
> Le gente hace acopio de plata a tope, pagando IVA (cash para el estado) además de Premiums muy altos.
> 
> ...





CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Puede pasar también que estén dejando que crean que van ganando.
> 
> Le gente hace acopio de plata a tope, pagando IVA (cash para el estado) además de Premiums muy altos.
> 
> ...



La palabra clave es, "escasez", a quien se lo vendes?.... A ver, hay una industria ahí detras con mucha hambre de plata... Salimos a muy pocos gramos de plata por barba, y algunos tienen mucha, con lo cual hay muchos sin ninguna lloriqueando por los foros....


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> de morros con la barrera de los 28$, a ver si rompe el muro




Barreras.... 28 (rompiendo ahora mismo), 30 después posiblemente para jueves o viernes le de un nuevo tiento, y despues el mitico k2, el 50


MarioBroh dijo:


> de morros con la barrera de los 28$, a ver si rompe el muro


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Feb 2021)

Que ilu!!!! Hace bastante tiempo que no teníamos una cotización tan animada de ambos, oro y plata.

Desde luego los zumbadillos de reedit están moviendo el avispero.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (22 Feb 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los de wallstreetsilver están locos como cencerros . Se han lanzado al cuello de la bestia , como auténticos kamikazes. No les importa el hecho de que están acometiendo a un verdadero dragón . Y el dragón los va a aniquilar pero no sé si tendrá , el dragón , con eso suficiente para poder parar el derrumbe de su poder. Estamos ante algo muy , muy gordo . Este movimiento en el tablero de ajedrez geopolítico mundial , por increíble que pueda sonar , va a tener unas repercusiones bestiales. No sé si hay manos negras escondidas detrás de estos cándidos muchachos pero esto promete . Y mucho.



Acaso no lo estamos nosotros? No veo diferencia entre ellos y nosotros. No son solo usanos, son gente de todo el mundo, y cada día se apuntan 1000 mas. Como se junten todos los de wallstreetbets cuidado!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (22 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> La palabra clave es, "escasez", a quien se lo vendes?.... A ver, hay una industria ahí detras con mucha hambre de plata... Salimos a muy pocos gramos de plata por barba, y algunos tienen mucha, con lo cual hay muchos sin ninguna lloriqueando por los foros....





No, no hay ninguna industria con hambre de plata, ni de oro ni de ningún otro mineral, por si has estado congelado el último año y te has despertado hoy te informo sobre lo que empezó en marzo: el mayor desplome del PIB de la historia conocida.


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Acaso no lo estamos nosotros? No veo diferencia entre ellos y nosotros. No son solo usanos, son gente de todo el mundo, y cada día se apuntan 1000 mas. Como se junten todos los de wallstreetbets cuidado!



La diferencia es el 21% de iva que pagamos aquí, si no yo también habría metido mucho más.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> No, no hay ninguna industria con hambre de plata, ni de oro ni de ningún otro mineral, por si has estado congelado el último año y te has despertado hoy te informo sobre lo que empezó en marzo: el mayor desplome del PIB de la historia conocida.



Pues si el plan es electrificar el mundo, y congelar los fosiles, ya me esplicas tu como se hace eso sin plata. 
No, no he estado congelado el ultimo año, de hecho es el mas calentito que he pasado de los últimos años.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> La diferencia es el 21% de iva que pagamos aquí, si no yo también habría metido mucho más.



Eso tiene solución, "junk es tu plata amiga"


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> La diferencia es el 21% de iva que pagamos aquí, si no yo también habría metido mucho más.



Compra moneda, que no paga IVA.


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Compra moneda, que no paga IVA.





Piel de Luna dijo:


> Eso tiene solución, "junk es tu plata amiga"



Comprando a particulares no colaboramos en esto, solo cambia de mano, la gracia es que las tiendas tengan que estar pidiendo material.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Comprando a particulares no colaboramos en esto, solo cambia de mano, la gracia es que las tiendas tengan que estar pidiendo material.



Complementa a onzas y lingotes para hacer cash y venderlo sin pagar impuesto robolucionario, y si las numismáticas se quedan sin duros ni paquillos también se nota algo en el precio a nivel España, que vamos rezagados con respecto a USA.


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Complementa a onzas y lingotes para hacer cash y venderlo sin pagar impuesto robolucionario, y si las numismáticas se quedan sin duros ni paquillos también se nota algo en el precio a nivel España, que vamos rezagados con respecto a USA.



Pakillos a compro a particulares por menos, la diferencia de sobrespot en tienda entre pakillos y onzas nuevas es muy poca.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pakillos a compro a particulares por menos, la diferencia de sobrespot en tienda entre pakillos y onzas nuevas es muy poca.



Pues por ejemplo yo he comprado en webs como Monedalia tanto paquillos como duros por debajo de spot y más baratos que lo que se oferta habitualmente por aquí, y a precios de lotes de saldo que también he hallado en Ebay o Todocolección.

Últimamente ya han subido al alza los precios y revisan constantemente, pero aún de vez en cuando se les cuela algo (hoy, por ejemplo, cayeron unas onzas mejicanas).


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo yo he comprado en webs como Monedalia tanto paquillos como duros por debajo de spot y más baratos que lo que se oferta habitualmente por aquí, y a precios de lotes de saldo que también he hallado en Ebay o Todocolección.
> 
> Últimamente ya han subido al alza los precios y revisan constantemente, pero aún de vez en cuando se les cuela algo (hoy, por ejemplo, cayeron unas onzas mejicanas).



¿Pero piensas que eso realmente ayuda a subir el spot? De verdad que no veo cómo.


----------



## MIP (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> La diferencia es el 21% de iva que pagamos aquí, si no yo también habría metido mucho más.



Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu

¿Por cierto alguien ha comprado recientemente en EuropeanMint?

Compre algo el miércoles pasado y aún ni me han avisado de que haya salido.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Pero piensas que eso realmente ayuda a subir el spot? De verdad que no veo cómo.



El precio real de mercado, el spot ya sabemos cómo va de manipulado y sólo subirá a medida que desaparezca todo el físico. Eso incluye también las raspas de junk silver, que siempre pueden comprar por cuatro perras y fundir para lingotes good delivery. Si vamos a short squeeze, van a buscar hasta las cuberterías de las agüelas.

Así que no hay razón para no comprar también unas monedillas.


----------



## Libertum (22 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Tether ha alcanzado un movimiento DIARIO mayor k todo el resto del top 10 del ranking crypto. Casi 150 billonacos yankees de dólares, una absoluta barbaridá.
> 
> Si todo este movimiento no va complementado con una entrada rimbombante en el ranking crypto de una oferta de enjundia de Plata tokenizada - tipo Sprott - o varias...huele más a cadáver k otra cosa. Ahí está la pieza k falta, imo ( Si a alguien se le ocurre otra, no hay más k leerlo ).



Kinesis - A true currency, based on physical gold and silver entretanto ayer logró por primera vez un volúmen de $50milloncejos... igualito, vamos. Paso a paso, onza a onza.


----------



## Porestar (22 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu
> 
> ¿Por cierto alguien ha comprado recientemente en EuropeanMint?
> 
> Compre algo el miércoles pasado y aún ni me han avisado de que haya salido.



Los conozco, pero los precios son los mismos que aquí


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu
> 
> ¿Por cierto alguien ha comprado recientemente en EuropeanMint?
> 
> Compre algo el miércoles pasado y aún ni me han avisado de que haya salido.





Porestar dijo:


> Los conozco, pero los precios son los mismos que aquí



Y el envío no es barato...


----------



## sebboh (22 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu
> 
> ¿Por cierto alguien ha comprado recientemente en EuropeanMint?
> 
> Compre algo el miércoles pasado y aún ni me han avisado de que haya salido.



A mí me tardaron un mes, por mi parte última vez que les compro. Además de ser uno de los envíos más caros ahora el de UPS tiene orden de mandar de vuelta con un solo intento de entrega


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Pero piensas que eso realmente ayuda a subir el spot? De verdad que no veo cómo.



Si retiras plata del mercado, estrangulas la oferta...


----------



## FranMen (22 Feb 2021)

Otro que cambia de estado la compra, posesión y uso de MPs:
Kansas Bill Would Make Gold And Silver Legal Tender In The State | ZeroHedge


----------



## esseri (22 Feb 2021)

Libertum dijo:


> Kinesis - A true currency, based on physical gold and silver entretanto ayer logró por primera vez un volúmen de $50milloncejos... igualito, vamos. Paso a paso, onza a onza.



Lo había visto...y las cifras están muy bien. La primera auditoría fue en Marzo, hace casi un año y eran unas cifras mínimas - bastante menos de 100 kilos de Oro. En un mes se podrá ver la auditoría del primer año completo.

PaxGold iwalmente está subiendo bien, no sólo recortando a Tether Gold, k arrancó fuerte y amucha distancia, sino pasándola, con un supply de unas 70.000 onzas. ( se ven retiradas periódicas de entre 5 y 10 minoyes de $ en físico en seco ). Tanto tether G como Pax Gold en el ranking, exchanges, etc...pero sin representar opciones de referencia en el sector, como puede ser McGuire.

En ver eso estamos.


----------



## nedantes (22 Feb 2021)

Yo compré a finales de enero, el famoso finde y está en camino el pedido..supongo que no será unha preventa..




MIP dijo:


> Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu
> 
> ¿Por cierto alguien ha comprado recientemente en EuropeanMint?
> 
> Compre algo el miércoles pasado y aún ni me han avisado de que haya salido.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2021)

Parece que el silversqueeze está rompiendo la correlación oro-plata... El mercado de la plata no está preparado para un fuerte aumento de la demanda monetaria como la que está habiendo. La ratio oro: plata bajando y seguirá así hasta alcanzar cuotas más parecidas a la media histórica.




Además de las presiones inflacionistas de las materias primas y previsiones de aumento de la demanda industrial para el "reset verde", la demanda monetaria del silversqueeze va ha lograr máximos en el número de contratos que exijan la entrega por muchos incentivos que den para "rolear" la plata papel.

El día 26 es día de entrega y un interesante capítulo en el culebrón del mercado de la plata...


----------



## sdPrincBurb (22 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> La diferencia es el 21% de iva que pagamos aquí, si no yo también habría metido mucho más.



Supongo que no estas informado de los premiums que esta gente paga en USA. Es mas del 21% que nosotros pagamos aquí.


----------



## MarioBroh (22 Feb 2021)

más de 1$ de subida en un día, así por las bravas


----------



## Just (22 Feb 2021)

Mirad qué curioso lo de este video de andorrano. Lo que llama "comprar plata sin IVA" en su web, es comprar con custodia en bovedas en Suiza...


----------



## L'omertá (22 Feb 2021)

Just dijo:


> Mirad qué curioso lo de este video de andorrano. Lo que llama "comprar plata sin IVA" en su web, es comprar con custodia en bovedas en Suiza...



Me gusta menos que una tía con bigote.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 580153
> 
> 
> Parece que el silversqueeze está rompiendo la correlación oro-plata... El mercado de la plata no está preparado para un fuerte aumento de la demanda monetaria como la que está habiendo. La ratio oro: plata bajando y seguirá así hasta alcanzar cuotas más parecidas a la media histórica.
> ...



Además se supone que la demanda industrial debería ser mayor superados ciertos soportes porque, si creen que va a subir mucho en un futuro próximo, querrán acumular un stock a un precio razonable para ir tirando un tiempo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Feb 2021)

Me trascojono con los memes de reedit


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Buy VAT-Free Silver | CelticGold.eu
> 
> ¿Por cierto alguien ha comprado recientemente en EuropeanMint?
> 
> Compre algo el miércoles pasado y aún ni me han avisado de que haya salido.





Porestar dijo:


> Los conozco, pero los precios son los mismos que aquí





Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y el envío no es barato...





sebboh dijo:


> A mí me tardaron un mes, por mi parte última vez que les compro. Además de ser uno de los envíos más caros ahora el de UPS tiene orden de mandar de vuelta con un solo intento de entrega



Esto venía a decir. Lo que te ahorras por un lado lado te lo sacan por otro (gastos de envío y demoras). Prefiero el trio nacional (confirmando antes que de verdad tengan stock) o a los alemanes.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (22 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me trascojono con los memes de reedit



Yo he flipado, hay muchísimos españoles, este hilo está calentito, Franco incluido


----------



## sdPrincBurb (22 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Yo he flipado, hay muchísimos españoles, este hilo está calentito, Franco incluido


----------



## Muttley (23 Feb 2021)

24413 onzas vendidas en 16 horas en apmex.
Todo FISICO.
Calculado con la disminución de stock.
Cerca del millón de dólares en un día.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (23 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



JAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAAJ


----------



## conde84 (23 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> 24413 onzas vendidas en 16 horas en apmex.
> Todo FISICO.
> Calculado con la disminución de stock.
> Cerca del millón de dólares en un día.
> ...



¿Y eso comparándolo con otros días cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## Muttley (23 Feb 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Y eso comparándolo con otros días cuál es la diferencia?



A mi me parece mucho,
Son 9 millones de onzas si vendieran todos los días esto.
A esta media venderían 4 años de tirada de filarmónicas en un solo año.
2019-2018-2017-2016 (sobre las 10 millones los 4 años).
Es decir un año de filarmónicas por trimestre.
Estamos hablando de UNA sola tienda.
Y de sólo ventas de plata....nada de oro.

Facturacion de 350 millones de $ solo en plata.

Y para hacernos una idea, NH hoteles factura 362M de €
Información Ranking de nh Hoteles España sau | Ranking Empresas

Si admitimos que venden tanto oro como plata en valor, la facturación se iría a los 700M$....y el Real Madrid factura 692M€.


----------



## Lego. (23 Feb 2021)

Sí, así desaparece el fiat, cancelando las deudas.


EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Yo he flipado, hay muchísimos españoles, este hilo está calentito, Franco incluido



Brvtalérrimo.

Ni en burbuja se ven tantos viva España juntos,

Y la mayoría de ellos oyen hablar de Franco por primera vez y el comentario más repetido es: "Based"  Me parto.


----------



## timi (23 Feb 2021)

y atentos al cobre , como un cohete.


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2021)

Pues esperar el litio y el platino.....
La demanda tendrá crecimiento exponencial en el próximo lustro.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## FranMen (23 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> 24413 onzas vendidas en 16 horas en apmex.
> Todo FISICO.
> Calculado con la disminución de stock.
> Cerca del millón de dólares en un día.
> ...



Puede que para la cantidad de plata que hay sea mucho, pero para la cantidad de fiat es una birria. Creo que se entiende la desproporción y lo que significa.


----------



## Fukuoka San (23 Feb 2021)

Just dijo:


> Mirad qué curioso lo de este video de andorrano. Lo que llama "comprar plata sin IVA" en su web, es comprar con custodia en bovedas en Suiza...



Jajaja sin iva y sin plata. Si no los tienes tú físicamente, no son tus MPs.


----------



## FranMen (23 Feb 2021)

timi dijo:


> y atentos al cobre , como un cohete.



A eso vamos, el petróleo ya dicen que tira a los 70$. Seguro que los alimentos van detrás.
El que tenga MPs almacenables va a sobrevivir, los que sólo tengan papelitos van a pasar hambre.
No sólo va a subir la plata, va a subir TODO, con lo cual, tener plata, te permite mantener el poder adquisitivo, no enriquecerte puesto que no sube aisladamente.
Preveo disturbios en breve (ya hay conatos, lo de Hasel en España, es una excusa para desatar el malestar de una juventud sin futuro)


----------



## Manzano1 (23 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien sabe cuantos gramos de plata tiene esta moneda de Fiona? 
La Fábrica de Moneda y Timbre lanza una moneda conmemorativa en homenaje a Emilia Pardo Bazán por el 8-M


----------



## nedantes (23 Feb 2021)

pesa 28 gramos de plata de 925 milésimas 

EMILIA PARDO BAZÁN (2021) 8 REALES | Monedas | Productos | La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM

QUOTE="Manzano1, post: 33803257, member: 172439"]
¿Alguien sabe cuantos gramos de plata tiene esta moneda de Fiona?
La Fábrica de Moneda y Timbre lanza una moneda conmemorativa en homenaje a Emilia Pardo Bazán por el 8-M
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MIP (23 Feb 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> Yo compré a finales de enero, el famoso finde y está en camino el pedido..supongo que no será unha preventa..



No es una preventa. Y si no que avisen como otras tiendas que dicen que están hasta arriba. 

Les mandaré un email, no es que tenga prisa, pero la semana que viene no voy a estar quieto en un sitio y temo que llegue y no me pille en casa.


----------



## Porestar (23 Feb 2021)

Qué sida da la FNMT, entre ésta y la del covid...

Que renueven la maquinaria para las licencias de armas, que las están sirviendo con un retraso del copón, y se dejen de mierdas.


----------



## Just (23 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Jajaja sin iva y sin plata. Si no los tienes tú físicamente, no son tus MPs.



Asi es, riesgo de contraparte a tope.


----------



## Satoshi (23 Feb 2021)

Vaya piramide el oro Decenas de denuncias por una presunta estafa de un 'chiringuito financiero' de inversión en oro


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2021)

Just dijo:


> Asi es, riesgo de contraparte a tope.



Blockchain , descentralización de gobernanza en proyectos crypto y tecnologías actuales optimizando custodia, etc .... lo mitigarán ENORMEMENTE. Y el gestor k no optimice su operativa se meterá su giliservicio y su metal por el ojal.

De ahí la delirante contradicción de k usuarios de un sistema trasnochado hayan sido , con 4 babeos argumentales sin el menor fundamento en el 99% de los casos, los enemigos más acérrimos y los boikoteadores de k esos recursos mitiguen las operativas oxidadas k el metalero medio se ve forzado a admitir ( incluso apilando físico con factores puntuales como transporte, impuestos,timmings ... k la kastuza gestora de MPs confortablemente instalada en la jerarkía del sector administra como le sale del rabo - k no sólo JPMorgan es la culebra del paraíso - y, por supuesto, sin renunciar a seguir apilando y gestionando tu propio ahorro físico en metal , minimizando en lo posible el riesgo de contraparte k es lo k seduce principalmente a cualkier metalero ).

Por mucho pataleo y tontería k berreen los carcas, el metal necesita ser tokenizado y facilitar al ranking crypto un dinero sólido adaptado a los tiempos K DESCUBRA EL PRECIO APROPIADO A ESE VALOR OFRECIDO a espaldas de admin públicas y korrútos de su cuerda. Y éso es lo k se debe apoyar a muerte si te mola el metal, pues colabora a su proyección en todos los frentes...exigiendo un producto optimizado para los usuarios. Usuarios k , en un marco correcto y abierto y no en uno de anacronismo y automarginación , podrían multiplicarse por varios ceros por las ventajas indiscutibles de los MPs.

K más k JPMorgan, k seguro k se lo lleva crudo también en ese contexto soltando el metal secuestrado todos estos años, te iba a contar yo lo prontito k se acababan meses de retraso en las entregas, aceptación/cobro adelantado de pedidos sin stock especulando en momentos calientes a su puta bola, envíos incorrectos k reclamar dando mil putas weltas , impuestos excesivos, etc etc ... porke el Coininvest o Andorrano de turno "lo valen".

Tokenizar Metal no tiene porké kitarte NADA respecto a los servicios obtenidos en la operativa actual. Mientras k el margen de mejora para el usuario es infinito , como la imaginación y diligencia de kien se proponga un proyecto en esos términos.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (23 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Let's get physical from Wallstreetsilver 

El show sigue​


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2021)

¿Ya no dejan cambiar por físico? 

Royal Mint ends physical delivery agreement on WisdomTree’s gold ETC (etfstream.com)


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2021)

Legend Pierre Lassonde Says We Just Saw A Major Bottom In The Gold Market - King World News


----------



## sebboh (23 Feb 2021)

MIP dijo:


> No es una preventa. Y si no que avisen como otras tiendas que dicen que están hasta arriba.
> 
> Les mandaré un email, no es que tenga prisa, pero la semana que viene no voy a estar quieto en un sitio y temo que llegue y no me pille en casa.



puedes cambiar la cita en el correo de ups


----------



## tristezadeclon (23 Feb 2021)

aquí un video con transcripción de la conversación entre los traders de UBS y Deutsche Bank descojonándose de como manipulaban el precio de la plata hace 10 años (son los 2 últimos minutos del video)



todo ha salido a raiz de una demanda de particulares contra esta gentuza, han ganado la demanda y Deutsche Bank les tiene q compensar con decenas de millones de dolares de indemnización

putos conspiranoicos somos, q si jpmorgan, q si deutschebank, nada de eso es real, solo son cuentos...

recuerdo hace algún tiempo cuando había un forero q se dedicaba en el hilo antiguo a sostener la tesis de q éramos unos conspiranoicos, q no había ninguna manipulación, la pvta q lo parió, no se si es q desapareció o lo metí al ignore, no recuerdo su nick

veremos a ver quien rie al final, wallstreetsilver ayer ganó 1200 nuevos miembros, me gustaría ver como consiguen parar su crecimiento pq en dos meses podemos ser mas de 100.000 y en cinco meses mas de 200.000 y eso es mucha peña comprando plata todos los meses, la estafa del comex estaría muerta este mismo verano

lo mismo los q nos echamos unas risas al final somos nosotros


----------



## asqueado (23 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> A eso vamos, el petróleo ya dicen que tira a los 70$. Seguro que los alimentos van detrás.
> El que tenga MPs almacenables va a sobrevivir, los que sólo tengan papelitos van a pasar hambre.
> No sólo va a subir la plata, va a subir TODO, con lo cual, tener plata, te permite mantener el poder adquisitivo, no enriquecerte puesto que no sube aisladamente.
> Preveo disturbios en breve (ya hay conatos, lo de Hasel en España, es una excusa para desatar el malestar de una juventud sin futuro)




completamente de acuerdo contigo, pero eso no es nuevo, del que no tenga Mps almacenados lo va a pasar peor, eso ya se vio hace mas de 80 años cuando se troceaban monedas y cortaban cadenas y pulsera de oro, para canjearlas por articulos y alimentos de primera necesidad. Ayer vi unas manifestaciones del presidente de los agricultores, en el que decia que el campo se esta abandonando como consecuencia de los bajos precios que le pagan por el producto recolectado. Vienen tiempos dificiles y me da lastima de la juventud porque no tienen futuro, cuando en este puto pais tienes que trabajar mas de la mitad del año para pagar a todos estos politicos y chiringuitos, y subiendo los impuestos continuamente, quien va abrir algun negocio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> completamente de acuerdo contigo, pero eso no es nuevo, del que no tenga Mps almacenados lo va a pasar peor, eso ya se vio hace mas de 80 años cuando se troceaban monedas y cortaban cadenas y pulsera de oro, para canjearlas por articulos y alimentos de primera necesidad. Ayer vi unas manifestaciones del presidente de los agricultores, en el que decia que el campo se esta abandonando como consecuencia de los bajos precios que le pagan por el producto recolectado. Vienen tiempos dificiles y me da lastima de la juventud porque no tienen futuro, cuando en este puto pais tienes que trabajar mas de la mitad del año para pagar a todos estos politicos y chiringuitos, y subiendo los impuestos continuamente, quien va abrir algun negocio.



Asi es

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (23 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> completamente de acuerdo contigo, pero eso no es nuevo, del que no tenga Mps almacenados lo va a pasar peor, eso ya se vio hace mas de 80 años cuando se troceaban monedas y cortaban cadenas y pulsera de oro, para canjearlas por articulos y alimentos de primera necesidad. Ayer vi unas manifestaciones del presidente de los agricultores, en el que decia que el campo se esta abandonando como consecuencia de los bajos precios que le pagan por el producto recolectado. Vienen tiempos dificiles y me da lastima de la juventud porque no tienen futuro, cuando en este puto pais tienes que trabajar mas de la mitad del año para pagar a todos estos politicos y chiringuitos, y subiendo los impuestos continuamente, quien va abrir algun negocio.



Una pregunta que no viene a colación del oro.
Mi señora a heredado unas tierras de labor, (una mancha hermosa, extensa) antaño productivas, pero que ahora "no valen nada" pero que tampoco mantenerlas cuesta nada. ¿Valdría la pena malvenderlas o, por el contrario, las dejamos ahí para los restos? Saludos, asqueado!


----------



## FranMen (23 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> completamente de acuerdo contigo, pero eso no es nuevo, del que no tenga Mps almacenados lo va a pasar peor, eso ya se vio hace mas de 80 años cuando se troceaban monedas y cortaban cadenas y pulsera de oro, para canjearlas por articulos y alimentos de primera necesidad. Ayer vi unas manifestaciones del presidente de los agricultores, en el que decia que el campo se esta abandonando como consecuencia de los bajos precios que le pagan por el producto recolectado. Vienen tiempos dificiles y me da lastima de la juventud porque no tienen futuro, cuando en este puto pais tienes que trabajar mas de la mitad del año para pagar a todos estos politicos y chiringuitos, y subiendo los impuestos continuamente, quien va abrir algun negocio.



Lo mismo pasa con la ganadería y la pesca. Se están dejando de criar chotos porque no hay demanda, lo mismo con el jamón. En mi ciudad se están quedando vacíos los puestos del mercado, cosa sólo vista en los primeros años de postguerra. Los hijos no quieren el traspaso, tampoco nadie de fuera.
Cuando los países que no están sufriendo esta crisis (Asia) tiren de la demanda, se va a producir una inflación brutal.
Con el petróleo ya lo dijo Ironman, ante los bajos precios no hay inversión, se cierran los pozos, cuando remonte la demanda (en Asia) se va a producir un cuello de botella que países muy dependientes como España van a sufrir notablemente, vamos a perder competitividad (más de la que ya hemos perdido), cierre de industrias, incremento del precio de la electricidad...


----------



## asqueado (23 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una pregunta que no viene a colación del oro.
> Mi señora a heredado unas tierras de labor, (una mancha hermosa, extensa) antaño productivas, pero que ahora "no valen nada" pero que tampoco mantenerlas cuesta nada. ¿Valdría la pena malvenderlas o, por el contrario, las dejamos ahí para los restos? Saludos, asqueado!



Yo opino, que como dices son productivas y bonitas y "no valen nada" y no cuesta nada mantenerlas, pues no las malvenderia, quizas en algun otro momento puedas sembrar algun alimento para subsistir, siempre tendras las mismas como recurso


----------



## L'omertá (23 Feb 2021)

Eso pienso yo. Por eso siguen ahí. Un saludo!


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (23 Feb 2021)

Alguien sabe si es normal que el reverso y el anverso de las eagles esté invertido?


----------



## asqueado (23 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo mismo pasa con la ganadería y la pesca. Se están dejando de criar chotos porque no hay demanda, lo mismo con el jamón. En mi ciudad se están quedando vacíos los puestos del mercado, cosa sólo vista en los primeros años de postguerra. Los hijos no quieren el traspaso, tampoco nadie de fuera.
> Cuando los países que no están sufriendo esta crisis (Asia) tiren de la demanda, se va a producir una inflación brutal.
> Con el petróleo ya lo dijo Ironman, ante los bajos precios no hay inversión, se cierran los pozos, cuando remonte la demanda (en Asia) se va a producir un cuello de botella que países muy dependientes como España van a sufrir notablemente, vamos a perder competitividad (más de la que ya hemos perdido), cierre de industrias, incremento del precio de la electricidad...



Efectivamente es lo que describes
Pero como van a querer seguir llevando un negocio de sus padres o montar alguno, cuando estan continuamente subiendole los impuestos y trabajar para los politicos. Los autonomos no se pueden poner enfermos, ni tienen vacaciones, ni horas en su trabajo, ni paro, etc. etc. Por si alguien no se ha dado cuenta a partir de mayo veremos miles de ciudadanos engrosar las listas del paro.
Cuando voy al centro de mi ciudad a gestionar algo, veo como en un calle principal, donde antaño se peleaban por alguilar algun local, hoy hay 15 0 20 locales en se alquila o se vende, al igual que en las barriadas. No ves alegria por la calle, los negocios estan vacios o cerrados, y mientras muchos paises de la Ue han ayudado a los mismos, aqui se le masacra y siguen pagando los impuestos y algunos subidos.
Estos politicos se creen que los dineros caen de los arboles, nos estan cortando nuestra libertad y cada reyezuelo hace lo que le da la gana
La industria no existe en este pais desde que entramos en la UE, hemos quedado de un pais industralizado de la 7 u 8 potencia a ser un pais de servicio de camareros y turismo, y ya sabemos todos lo que es eso. Yo jamas habia visto lo que esta sucediendo y tengo el presentimiento de lo que estan buscando a nivel mundial es la III , pero la IV se tirara con tirachinas.


----------



## andresenciso (23 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Alguien sabe si es normal que el reverso y el anverso de las eagles esté invertido?



Si, es lo normal.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (23 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Alguien sabe si es normal que el reverso y el anverso de las eagles esté invertido?



Si, y en las libertad tb, y en muchas otras.


----------



## marquen2303 (23 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una pregunta que no viene a colación del oro.
> Mi señora a heredado unas tierras de labor, (una mancha hermosa, extensa) antaño productivas, pero que ahora "no valen nada" pero que tampoco mantenerlas cuesta nada. ¿Valdría la pena malvenderlas o, por el contrario, las dejamos ahí para los restos? Saludos, asqueado!



Hola * L'omertá! *Cuando leí tu mensaje me acorde unas noticias que leí de Bill Gates en donde dice que ahora es el mayor dueño de tierras cultivables en USA y luego que él mismo tiene un proyecto espacial para cubrir el sol por eso del calentamiento. Luego no se como no ponerme conspiranoico.


----------



## Dadaria (23 Feb 2021)

Para protegerse de la inflación de productos como los alimentos, más que MPs, lo que conviene es tener un poco de tierra, agua, y tener los medios y conocimientos para ponerlas en producción. Los MPs en este caso pueden servir como moneda para el cambio a la hora de vender alimentos o compensar la diferencia cuando estas ofreciéndole a alguien tus productos. Tener solo MPs para pasar ese periodo de inflación lo veo hasta absurdo, porque una vez que pase o, incluso en ese mismo momento, puedes estar perdiéndote buenas oportunidades de inversión.


----------



## FranMen (23 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Para protegerse de la inflación de productos como los alimentos, más que MPs, lo que conviene es tener un poco de tierra, agua, y tener los medios y conocimientos para ponerlas en producción. Los MPs en este caso pueden servir como moneda para el cambio a la hora de vender alimentos o compensar la diferencia cuando estas ofreciéndole a alguien tus productos. Tener solo MPs para pasar ese periodo de inflación lo veo hasta absurdo, porque una vez que pase o, incluso en ese mismo momento, puedes estar perdiéndote buenas oportunidades de inversión.



Mírate lo que hizo el amigo Mao con los agricultores en el salto adelante


----------



## MarioBroh (23 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Alguien sabe si es normal que el reverso y el anverso de las eagles esté invertido?



Si. Son así. Igual es que tengo algún TOC o algo así, pero es algo que siempre me ha perturbado


----------



## Dadaria (23 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Mírate lo que hizo el amigo Mao con los agricultores en el salto adelante



Ya se lo que hizo el "amigo" Mao, pero si nos ponemos en ese plan, lo único que podemos esperar es esto




Y para eso habría que tomar otras medidas que no quiero decir para que no nos visiten los amigos de delitos telemáticos.


----------



## asqueado (23 Feb 2021)

Privado contestado y muchas gracias
saludos cordiales


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Para protegerse de la inflación de productos como los alimentos, más que MPs, lo que conviene es tener un poco de tierra, agua, y tener los medios y conocimientos para ponerlas en producción.



Mucho lío y mucho curro...más con la calorrada si el papeo se pone por las nubes. Pero wé...si estás en Ouarzazate o la meseta... ( aunke en Leitza son unos mákinas sacando truchas con la puta mano, verlos y flixparlo, vive diox ).

Una puta txalupa de mil pavos y sin papers,de mejó ( y de paso para txokos metaleros inaccesibles si has de salir pitando - en el charco hay mil sitios k tú dejas una onza A LA VISTA...welves en tres años...y ahí está tu onza  -). Mecánica más simple k la de muchas bicis.Mantenimiento : Manguerazo al sacarla ( nada nuevo  ) ...y tres engrasáos al año. Usté medirá.

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Chipironera

En dos meses controlas 3 ó 4 txokos ( abc : Una roca bien petá de musgo en marea baja ) a putas 3 millas pa´trincar un cubo de peixe "echar y sacar" ( una hora de curro de lo más jatxonda y otra de delicioso paseo ) y k coma una familia bien jrande...además de la del tendero del trueke diario pa´la dieta variada. De sobra. Diría k merece la pena hasta para alguien a menos de 100 kms de la costa para una carga de 8/10 horas semanal ( gente de Tolosa con txalupa, por ejemplo...A PATADAS).

Y descentralizáo si te mueves , plegar y marchar como un top manta...k akello de "no tendrás nada y serás feliz" de los buitres éstos suena aún más amenazante k lo de los ladrones jambrientos.

De moverse a tu bola en naziplandemias y otras mierdas, ya ni hablamos...La mar , en el PLANETA AZUL, son 2/3 de mundo OLVIDÁOS de los tontakos humanos. La mayoría no pasa en su vida del día playero o una postal con el sol hundiéndose en el horizonte, como suena.

Y la puta paz en néctar , sin un puto ruido ni un puto suknormal A MILLAS. Sep...en este planeta, ñores...


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2021)

**



Pa´incontinencias de impresora y tal y tal...y pa´l k le kedase media duda.

Veneno fiat DE KINTA DIVISIÓN beatificáo. Apañito JPMorgan style por la puerta jrande, con dos kojonazos.

Y con las actualizaciones inminentes de BTC en privacidá, paso de rikeza a la próxima pantalla practicamente garantizáo.

La gilipollez de no implantar metales en un sector crypto ya monstruoso ( casi un 20% del mercáo mundial del Gold en apenas diez años...y subiendo a full ) y pelearse el nicho de Stable coins puede ser una de las mayores gilipolladas de la humanidá en los últimos SIGLOS. Un asalto en los putos morros.

El inmovilismo carca está subestimado : si te descuidas, un suicidio en toda regla. Pero wé...ayákadakualo.




*Tether y Bitfinex llegan a un acuerdo con la Oficina del Fiscal General de Nueva York*



"Tether y Bitfinex se complacen en haber llegado a un acuerdo de procedimientos legales con la Oficina del Fiscal General de Nueva York. Según los términos del acuerdo, no admitimos ninguna irregularidad. El monto del acuerdo que hemos acordado pagar a la Oficina del Fiscal General debe considerarse como una medida de nuestro deseo de dejar este asunto atrás y enfocarnos en nuestro negocio.
Durante los últimos dos años y medio, trabajamos en total cooperación con la Oficina del Fiscal General y proporcionamos más de 2.5 millones de páginas de documentación para responder a sus preguntas y cerrar este asunto.
El acuerdo resuelve las acusaciones sobre divulgaciones públicas relacionadas con un préstamo que Tether hizo a Bitfinex cuando Bitfinex tenía problemas para acceder a aproximadamente US $ 850 millones en fondos de Bitfinex en poder de un procesador de pagos en 2018. Estos eventos ahora son bien conocidos.
El préstamo se realizó para garantizar la continuidad de los clientes de Bitfinex. Desde entonces se ha reembolsado anticipadamente y en su totalidad, incluidos los intereses. En ningún momento el préstamo afectó la capacidad de Tether para procesar reembolsos.
La Fiscalía General concluyó, en esencia, que podríamos haberlo hecho mejor al divulgar públicamente estos hechos. Contrariamente a la especulación en línea, después de dos años y medio no se encontró ningún hallazgo de que Tether alguna vez emitiera amarres sin respaldo o para manipular los precios de las criptomonedas.
Dejando a un lado la caracterización del Fiscal General de estos asuntos de divulgación como tergiversaciones o violaciones de cualquier obligación legal, compartimos el objetivo del Fiscal General de aumentar la transparencia. Por esa razón, el año pasado proporcionamos voluntariamente al Fiscal General información sobre la composición de las reservas de Tether, y propusimos que, como parte del acuerdo conciliatorio, divulgaríamos, tanto a la oficina del Fiscal General como al público, información adicional sobre Reservas de Tether. No asumimos este compromiso de mala gana; lo abrazamos.
Nos complace que nuestros clientes hayan mostrado lealtad y compromiso con nuestros negocios durante los últimos dos años, mientras esta investigación estaba en curso. La capitalización de mercado de las ataduras ha crecido de US $ 2 mil millones a más de US $ 34 mil millones durante ese período de tiempo, y Bitfinex también ha experimentado un crecimiento dramático, particularmente este año. Esperamos que ambas empresas sigan liderando la industria y sirviendo a nuestros clientes.
*Deseamos agradecer al personal de la Oficina del Fiscal General de Nueva York por su cooperación y profesionalismo".*


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (23 Feb 2021)

Pues ya se han comido toda la subida de ayer....y algo más. Un poco aburrido esto, no?

Estos bajistas son insaciables.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> **
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que dicen esos, se desmorona lo que comentabas de que theter iba a ser oro ??

Al final vamos a seguir 10 años igual pero mas pobres, lo que iba diciendo en otros post, ni criptos, ni metales ni na de na.


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que dicen esos, se desmorona lo que comentabas de que theter iba a ser oro ??
> 
> Al final vamos a seguir 10 años igual pero mas pobres, lo que iba diciendo en otros post, ni criptos, ni metales ni na de na.



Yo no he dicho éso...he dicho k hay un nicho enorme ahí y k el metal debería currárselo. Mantenerse al margen es absolutamente abracadabrante.

Pero , sep...en esa línea, una pésima noticia y toda una declaración de intenciones de los chicos de la impresora en los días del BTC "rebolusionario & Robinjudiano".






p.d. Por cierto, Tether ya tiene una Stable coin en Oro, manda kojonex...ya se posteó hace tiempo. El triple salto mortal de la puta verwenza carca del sector Horero...el megatrilero Tether metiendo el Gold en el ranking crypto.

Casi 50.000 onzas.

Tether Gold price today, XAUT live marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (23 Feb 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Si. Son así. Igual es que tengo algún TOC o algo así, pero es algo que siempre me ha perturbado



Totalmente. Las vi y dije WTF qué es esto me han timado o estaré ante una rara tirada con error garrafal. LOL


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2021)

No me ha parecido verlo posteado:

Kansas Bill Would Make Gold and Silver Legal Tender in the State | SchiffGold

Kansas aprueba una ley que le convierte en el cuarto Estado en aceptar oro y plata como dinero legal válido para pagar impuestos y saldar deudas. Y no será el último

No se fían del dólar emitido por la fed ni del entramado financiero que sustentan ni los ciudadanos (véase wallstreetbets) ni los propios Estados miembros... 

Bajaron los impuestos para fomentar la inversión en bolsa de las familias americanas y les dan dinero todos los meses para gastar con el objetivo de seguir hinchando las acciones burbujeadas... Qué podía salir mal? Hasta que llegó reddit y la "inversión en manada" Que ese dinero del helicóptero se gaste en comprar plata no sé si entraba en los planes...

Lo que no creo que interese al resto de países que usan el dólar es estar financiando las compras de plata de ciudadanos americanos que reciben gratis el dinero por el que ellos dan trabajo y recursos para conseguirlo.


----------



## esseri (23 Feb 2021)

Por el link, creo k es un proyecto de ley y aún debe ser aprobado.


----------



## Dadaria (23 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Por el link, creo k es un proyecto de ley y aún debe ser aprobado.



Efectivamente, es una propuesta de ley que tiene que ser aprobada.


----------



## OBDC (23 Feb 2021)

Seria interesante saber que apoyo obtiene finalmente

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## romanillo (24 Feb 2021)

Se os ha dicho por activa y por pasiva por un magnifico económico como soy yo que no comprarais oro ni plata, que le iban a dar un palo.

Algunos habéis seguido comprando, pues nada, el oro ya mismo lo tenéis a un 30% menos que en verano, mi enhorabuena a quien vendió, lo siento por el que no me hiciera caso, la plata la tenéis casi igual, el que haya comprado si se pone a vender poco ganara o nada, habían inversiones jugosas como bitcoin y tesla pero decíais que eran humo,.


----------



## romanillo (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Yo no he dicho éso...he dicho k hay un nicho enorme ahí y k el metal debería currárselo. Mantenerse al margen es absolutamente abracadabrante.
> 
> Pero , sep...en esa línea, una pésima noticia y toda una declaración de intenciones de los chicos de la impresora en los días del BTC "rebolusionario & Robinjudiano".
> 
> ...




La duda es quien compra eso como no sea para especular en bajadas y subidas, si quieres oro lo compras y lo guardas tu pero dejar que alguien te guarde algo, yo no podría dormir tranquilo, si es para especular y hacer operaciones rápidas pues entonces igual.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> La duda es quien compra eso como no sea para especular en bajadas y subidas, si quieres oro lo compras y lo guardas tu pero dejar que alguien te guarde algo, yo no podría dormir tranquilo, si es para especular y hacer operaciones rápidas pues entonces igual.



Pues mira Sprott PSLV como bate récords estos días con la plata...y todo diox tan trankilo.


----------



## romanillo (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Pues mira Sprott PSLV como bate récords estos días con la plata...y todo diox tan trankilo.



Es una acción de alguna minera de plata o de plata en si misma ?

Parece que ha tenido subida de mas del 30%

La gente es idiota no hay que dar mas vueltas, todos son idiotas, nosotros mismos lo somos aunque estar en este foro te da un plus de que quizás tengas alguna inquietud, tengas dudas con ciertas cosas y tu nivel de idiotez sea algo menor al del resto y ya se sabe que en el país de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey.

Seguramente por eso me acabo juntando y haciendo amigo de trúhanes dentro de la idiotez que podamos tener estamos un poco por encima del resto.

Pero si incluso cuando compro algo no estoy tranquilo aun sabiendo que el sitio o la persona que me han vendido son serios mientras no me llega y puedo palparlo, abro la caja/sobre saco el contenido, comienzo a tocar y puedo respirar profundo y ir a trabajar tranquilo.


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Se os ha dicho por activa y por pasiva por un magnifico económico como soy yo que no comprarais oro ni plata, que le iban a dar un palo.
> 
> Algunos habéis seguido comprando, pues nada, el oro ya mismo lo tenéis a un 30% menos que en verano, mi enhorabuena a quien vendió, lo siento por el que no me hiciera caso, la plata la tenéis casi igual, el que haya comprado si se pone a vender poco ganara o nada, habían inversiones jugosas como bitcoin y tesla pero decíais que eran humo,.



Es que este hilo es de oro y plata, y aquí compran por amor al metal, porque con él se fornica más (análisis de un ilustre forero de la casa y thankeado por los principales asiduos), porque de racional no tiene nada. Este es un mini-Reddit tratando de burbujear permanentemente el valor de los metales, cada uno de los que lo promueve con su motivo e historia, unos porque se dedican profesionalmente y disfrutan cuando sube y también cuando baja y saben cuando entrar y salir y se ponen muy activos en esos momentos para estimular a las gacelillas del foro a romperse los dientes, otros por amor puro, otros porque se metieron en el 2011 y todavía siguen enganchados con el precio y no recuperan....aquí cada cual a su bola.
Y los análisis son de risa normalmente porque siempre, pero siempre son las mismas conclusiones; si sube es porque al fin el mundo se dio cuenta que tienen razón, y si baja es por manipulación del mercado (como si todo el mercado no lo fuera).
Nunca es si sube por manipulación y si baja porque nadie quiere tener metales.
Aquí, si quieres pasar bien un rato, es más divertido que un bar, y como ahora están cerrados buen sitio para echarse unas risas.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Feb 2021)

Increíble, ahora los multis se responden a sí mismos.


----------



## Somedus (24 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que este hilo es de oro y plata, y aquí compran por amor al metal, porque con él se fornica más (análisis de un ilustre forero de la casa y thankeado por los principales asiduos), porque de racional no tiene nada. Este es un mini-Reddit tratando de burbujear permanentemente el valor de los metales, cada uno de los que lo promueve con su motivo e historia, unos porque se dedican profesionalmente y disfrutan cuando sube y también cuando baja y saben cuando entrar y salir y se ponen muy activos en esos momentos para estimular a las gacelillas del foro a romperse los dientes, otros por amor puro, otros porque se metieron en el 2011 y todavía siguen enganchados con el precio y no recuperan....aquí cada cual a su bola.
> Y los análisis son de risa normalmente porque siempre, pero siempre son las mismas conclusiones; si sube es porque al fin el mundo se dio cuenta que tienen razón, y si baja es por manipulación del mercado (como si todo el mercado no lo fuera).
> Nunca es si sube por manipulación y si baja porque nadie quiere tener metales.
> Aquí, si quieres pasar bien un rato, es más divertido que un bar, y como ahora están cerrados buen sitio para echarse unas risas.
> ...



Pues yo en mi caso compro metal porque me da la gana básicamente. Entiendo que haya gente que tenga negocios y lo incentive. Lo que no entiendo tanto es que haya gente que lo desincentive predicando en el desierto. Sois incansables. Inaccesibles al desaliento. ¿Cuáles son vuestros intereses? A mí la inversión en crowlending, por ejemplo, no me parece ideal. Mucho riesgo y muchos chiringuitos. Pues no invierto y dejo en paz a los inversores en ello. ¿Es para demostrar que sois más listos?¿Es por ego? ¿O simplemente por trolear? 

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Increíble, ahora los multis se responden a sí mismos.



No amigo por más que quieras creer que hay uno solo que piensan que algo les falla, hay bastantes más. Te diría que casi el mundo entero, pero es que no salís a la calle y vivís en un mundo inventado porque no os queréis enterar. Y los datos lo demuestran.
Sois como un avestruz metiendo la cabeza en el hoyo.






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2021)

Para empezar la mañana poniendo los dientes largos:
Descubren un extraordinario tesoro vikingo de más de 1.000 años en una isla británica


----------



## MarioBroh (24 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Para empezar la mañana poniendo los dientes largos:
> Descubren un extraordinario tesoro vikingo de más de 1.000 años en una isla británica



después de 1000 años aún se considera valioso, es alucinante el valor intrínseco de los metales.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Feb 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> Pues yo en mi caso compro metal porque me da la gana básicamente. Entiendo que haya gente que tenga negocios y lo incentive. Lo que no entiendo tanto es que haya gente que lo desincentive predicando en el desierto. Sois incansables. Inaccesibles al desaliento. ¿Cuáles son vuestros intereses? A mí la inversión en crowlending, por ejemplo, no me parece ideal. Mucho riesgo y muchos chiringuitos. Pues no invierto y dejo en paz a los inversores en ello. ¿Es para demostrar que sois más listos?¿Es por ego? ¿O simplemente por trolear?
> 
> Saludos.



El ignore es salud, Si todos hiciéramos lo mismo con las tres Marías, se cansarían de hablar solas y se irían a zurrir mierdas con un palo...


----------



## Silver94 (24 Feb 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El ignore es salud, Si todos hiciéramos lo mismo con las tres Marías, se cansarían de hablar solas y se irían a zurrir mierdas con un palo...



Yo tengo a unos cuantos em ignorados, y aunque a veces veo a gente que responde cosas raras, entiendo que es una respuesta a alguno de los amigos del foro y pasando. Pero sí se agradece esa opción muchísimo. 

Una cosa es decir que los metales son un amierda y argumentarlo, y otra es escribir tonterias constantemente


----------



## OBDC (24 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Yo tengo a unos cuantos em ignorados, y aunque a veces veo a gente que responde cosas raras, entiendo que es una respuesta a alguno de los amigos del foro y pasando. Pero sí se agradece esa opción muchísimo.
> 
> Una cosa es decir que los metales son un amierda y argumentarlo, y otra es escribir tonterias constantemente



Concuerdo con lo de las tonterías. En un hilo de inversión decir que con el oro se folla es una tontería grande como una casa.
Y decir que esto está que peta y predecir o augurar grandes subidas para ponerle los dientes largos a pobres inocentes, y a los tres días pegarse unas bajadas terribles demuestra que los que lo dicen o tienen intereses o son gilipollas perdidos y no tienen ni idea de lo que hablan. Eso que pica en el bolsillo del incauto que busca consejo desinteresado si que son tonterías bien grandes, o de tener pocos escrúpulos.
La verdad que quiero creer que es más que no tienen idea porque nadie puede ser tan HDLGP.


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Feb 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> después de 1000 años aún se considera valioso, es alucinante el valor intrínseco de los metales.



Hombre, que su valor es sobre todo histórico.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Feb 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Para empezar la mañana poniendo los dientes largos:
> Descubren un extraordinario tesoro vikingo de más de 1.000 años en una isla británica





MarioBroh dijo:


> después de 1000 años aún se considera valioso, es alucinante el valor intrínseco de los metales.





Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hombre, que su valor es sobre todo histórico.



El valor de los metales es como la palabra de Dios. Cielo y tierra pasarán más su palabra no pasará


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Feb 2021)

Por si os interesa, el chaval de GoldenAge está sorteando una 1 oz de plata.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


>



Ja ja, ya le han petado la página. Este es el equivalente internetero de regalar paraguas, que luego llueven las tortas para hacerse con uno


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que este hilo es de oro y plata, y aquí compran por amor al metal, porque con él se fornica más (análisis de un ilustre forero de la casa y thankeado por los principales asiduos), porque de racional no tiene nada. Este es un mini-Reddit tratando de burbujear permanentemente el valor de los metales, cada uno de los que lo promueve con su motivo e historia, unos porque se dedican profesionalmente y disfrutan cuando sube y también cuando baja y saben cuando entrar y salir y se ponen muy activos en esos momentos para estimular a las gacelillas del foro a romperse los dientes, otros por amor puro, otros porque se metieron en el 2011 y todavía siguen enganchados con el precio y no recuperan....aquí cada cual a su bola.
> Y los análisis son de risa normalmente porque siempre, pero siempre son las mismas conclusiones; si sube es porque al fin el mundo se dio cuenta que tienen razón, y si baja es por manipulación del mercado (como si todo el mercado no lo fuera).
> Nunca es si sube por manipulación y si baja porque nadie quiere tener metales.
> Aquí, si quieres pasar bien un rato, es más divertido que un bar, y como ahora están cerrados buen sitio para echarse unas risas.
> ...





Si se puede fornicar mas si se compra oro pero hay que comprarlo a precios bajos y venderlo cuando ha subido, con las ganancias pues fornicas.

Si lo compras por encima de unos precios en mitad de una crisis luego vas a tener chungo el fornicar por que no habran gancias.


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que dicen esos, se desmorona lo que comentabas de que theter iba a ser oro ??
> 
> Al final vamos a seguir 10 años igual pero mas pobres, lo que iba diciendo en otros post, ni criptos, ni metales ni na de na.



¿Y qué hacemos? ¿Lo dejamos todo en fiat? Eso ya viene mangoneado por definición.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Y qué hacemos? ¿Lo dejamos todo en fiat? Eso ya viene mangoneado por definición.



Yo ahora me esperaria y si acaso iria comprando viendo los patrones que siguen para volver a vender alto sin riesgos una y otra vez, lo malo que en una de esas te quedas pillado pero si lo haces solo con lo que has ido sacando pues te sale gratis el juego y si pierdes no pierdes.

Ademas tu compras latillas que al final son las que va a valer como nos vayamos a tomar porculo.

O te piensas que si todo cae voy a querer bitcoins, oro, plata o lo que sea a cambio de mis latas de atun ? que se coman los bitcoin y el oro que ya me comere yo mi atun.

Ni hace 10 años sabiamos que el bitcoin iba a llegar a 40000 euros ni sabemos si dentro del 10 años el atun pueda llegar a valer toda la cartera de bitcoins o oro del que mas tenga del foro.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Esto no es plata empujada por WSB 

Más k kintuplicando entregas en las mismas fechas del año pasado.


----------



## tristezadeclon (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Esto no es plata empujada por WSB
> 
> Más k kintuplicando entregas en las mismas fechas del año pasado.



dudo q el comex tenga stock para hacer frente a eso, y si lo tuviera les iba a durar quizar un par de meses antes de q se queden con el culo al aire

esto solo acaba de empezar y los banksters ya las están pasando putísimas, como el movimiento siga creciendo como hasta ahora, el tinglado salta por los aires si o si

están pasando muchas cosas, las cantidades q sprott retira todas las semanas son bestiales, no veo como los banksters puedan salvarse esta vez, probablemente nos enteremos dentro de poco de q mas actores han entrado en juego


----------



## L'omertá (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Esto no es plata empujada por WSB
> 
> Más k kintuplicando entregas en las mismas fechas del año pasado.



Pero, ¿esto es verdad?


----------



## dmb001 (24 Feb 2021)

Joder, mis 4 moneditas de plata tardarán una vida en llegar. Estoy pensando en coleccionar otra cosa


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> dudo q el comex tenga stock para hacer frente a eso, y si lo tuviera les iba a durar quizar un par de meses antes de q se queden con el culo al aire
> 
> esto solo acaba de empezar y los banksters ya las están pasando putísimas, como el movimiento siga creciendo como hasta ahora, el tinglado salta por los aires si o si
> 
> están pasando muchas cosas, las cantidades q sprott retira todas las semanas son bestiales, no veo como los banksters puedan salvarse esta vez, probablemente nos enteremos dentro de poco de q mas actores han entrado en juego



Yo lo k dudo es k se den correlaciones automáticas k veo dar por sentadas por akí como si nada.

K cuanto más prieto ( k lo está sin duda alguna ) vaya el asunto...más veo nuestro rabo cortáo en rodajas. Estos imponen cualkier warrada con dos kojonex y un palo y en nuestra puta cara, vamos... ( al final a toda esta sucesión de despropósitos k ni los más cenizos habríamos soñado antes no le veo más sentido k habernos tanteáo para ver si tragamos lo k no esté en los escritos...y la respuesta , tristemente, está clara de kojonex )


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pero, ¿esto es verdad?



Ni idea...el retweet me suena k era de alguien relevante, pero no lo encuentro ahora mismo.

Ahora bien...mira - de los k yo sigo - kienes siguen al fulano. Un cualkiera no parece :


*Dan Tapiero*
@DTAPCAP
Following
Co-Founder-10T Holdings (2020), DTAP Capital (2004-), Gold Bullion Int. (2009-) AGCOA (2007). 25 yrs global macro investor/hf pm. 5GOATS. Btc+Bullion hodler.

*Uranium Insider*
@uraniuminsider
Following
Leading Newsletter solely focused on uranium equities. Inception-to-Date Performance: + 265.2% ($100,000 on August 1, 2019 now worth $365,200)

*Jan Nieuwenhuijs*
@JanGold_
Following
Independent financial researcher at The Gold Observer. Interested in economics, philosophy, history and psychology.

*Jim Rickards*
@JamesGRickards
Following
NY Times bestselling author: The New Great Depression, Aftermath, The Road to Ruin, Death of Money, Currency Wars, The New Case for Gold. Have pen, will travel.

*James Anderson*
@jameshenryand
Following
Physical #SilverSqueeze -- #Gold #Silver #Bullion market data, charts, opinion - https://youtube.com/c/sdbullion/videos…

*Willem Middelkoop*
@wmiddelkoop
Following


----------



## tristezadeclon (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Yo lo k dudo es k se den correlaciones k veo dar por sentadas como si nada.
> 
> K cuanto más prieto ( k lo está sin duda alguna ) vaya el asunto...más veo nuestro rabo cortáo en rodajas. Estos impoenencualkier warrada con dos kojonex y un palo y en nuestra puta cara, vamos... ( al final a toda esta sucesión de despropósitos no le veo más sentido k habernos tanteáo para ver si tragamos lo k no esté en los escritos...y la respuesta , tristemente, está clara de kojonex )



tengo claras cuatro cosas:

1- mi plata no está a la venta a menos q me interese lo q me ofrezcan
2- tengo dos cobra adder q le compré al loco este 
3- tengo muchísima paciencia, mi planteamiento es a décadas vista
4- no me va lo de poner la otra mejilla


----------



## Piel de Luna (24 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> tengo claras cuatro cosas:
> 
> 1- mi plata no está a la venta a menos q me interese lo q me ofrezcan
> 2- tengo dos cobra adder q le compré al loco este
> ...



Amen hermano!...


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> tengo claras cuatro cosas:
> 
> 1- mi plata no está a la venta a menos q me interese lo q me ofrezcan
> 2- tengo dos cobra adder q le compré al loco este
> ...



Ese chisme en España requiere licencia, salvo por el silencio mejor un arma de fuego.


----------



## timi (24 Feb 2021)

*LA IMPRESIÓN SISYPHEAN MATARÁ DÓLARES Y BONOS*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 24 DE FEBRERO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS62 
Entender cuatro piezas de rompecabezas fundamentales pero simples es todo lo que los inversores necesitarán para tomar la corriente que conduce a la fortuna.
Entonces, ¿por qué la mayoría de los inversores seguirán tomando la corriente equivocada y perderán sus empresas?
Bueno, porque los inversores se sienten más cómodos manteniéndose con la tendencia que anticipando el cambio.
Comprender estas cuatro piezas del rompecabezas no solo evitará la destrucción total de la riqueza, sino que también creará una oportunidad única en la vida.
Los próximos 5 a 10 años implicarán la mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia. Dado que la mayoría de los inversores se aferrarán a los mercados de burbujas de acciones y bonos, su riqueza se verá diezmada.
Como dijo Bruto en Julio César de Shakespeare:
_“Hay una marea en los asuntos de los hombres,
que tomada con el diluvio conduce a la fortuna.
Omitidos, todo el viaje de su vida
está atado en bajíos y miserias.
En un mar tan lleno ahora estamos a flote.
Y debemos tomar la corriente cuando sirva.
O perder nuestras empresas "._
*CUATRO PIEZAS DE ROMPECABEZAS PARA LA CLARIDAD*
Entonces, ¿cuáles son las cuatro piezas del rompecabezas que conducirán a la fortuna o la miseria?
Son:
*1. Acciones
2. Monedas
3. Tipos de interés
4. Productos básicos*
Simplemente ponga estas 4 piezas juntas y el enigma de la dirección de los mercados y el futuro de la economía mundial será muy claro.
Pero, lamentablemente, a la mayoría de los inversores les resultará difícil unir las 4 piezas.
*IMPRESIÓN ETERNA*
¿Han condicionado los gobiernos y los bancos centrales a los inversores a la felicidad eterna con sus políticas despilfarradoras?
Sí, lo más probable es que lo hayan hecho. Pero la felicidad en este caso es efímera y terminará en “miserias”.
*Los bancos centrales ahora están atrapados en la tarea de Sísifo de imprimir dinero para la eternidad.*
Cuanto más imprimen, más necesitan imprimir. Cuando Sísifo llegó al Hades, su castigo fue hacer rodar una gran piedra colina arriba. Una vez que llegó a la cima, rodó hacia abajo y tuvo que enrollarlo una y otra y otra vez.
Y este es también el castigo que ha recibido la Fed. Como señalé en mi artículo sobre el médico suizo del siglo XVI Paracelso, todo es veneno, es solo una cuestión de dosis. Estados Unidos ha recibido durante décadas una sobredosis tóxica de dinero "gratis" y, una vez enganchado, el único remedio es seguir inyectando al paciente envenenado (la economía estadounidense) más de lo mismo.
*Por un lado, la Fed nunca puede detener voluntariamente la impresión, ya que esto conduciría al colapso instantáneo de los mercados de valores, los mercados de bonos y el sistema financiero.
Pero por otro lado, la impresión incesante también tiene consecuencias.
Destruirá el dólar y destruirá el mercado de tesorería y eventualmente conducirá a la inflación y la hiperinflación.*
Destruir el mercado de bonos significa tasas de interés sustancialmente más altas, algo que ni Estados Unidos ni el mundo pueden permitirse con una deuda de 280 billones de dólares y que aumenta rápidamente.
Así que ahí lo tenemos. Estados Unidos y el mundo tienen las manos atadas y todo lo que hagan tendrá consecuencias nefastas para el mundo.
Así que volvamos a las 4 piezas del rompecabezas que los inversores deberían haber grabado en su cerebro.
*PUZZLE PIEZA 1: PRODUCTOS*
Desde que Nixon cerró la ventana del oro hace 50 años, el mundo ha experimentado un crecimiento crediticio y una impresión de dinero sin precedentes.
*El respaldo de oro de las monedas mantuvo a los bancos centrales a raya, pero desde 1971 ha habido una bonanza monetaria gratuita para todos en los Estados Unidos y la mayor parte del mundo.*
Desde 2006, la creación de dinero se ha vuelto exponencial.
La definición pura de inflación es el crecimiento de la oferta monetaria. Pero hasta hace poco, solo las clases de activos como acciones, bonos y propiedades han experimentado una inflación importante. Los precios normales al consumidor han aumentado oficialmente solo en porcentajes marginales, aunque la mayoría de nosotros estamos experimentando una inflación mucho más alta que las cifras oficiales.
Pero ahora los precios de las materias primas nos advierten que la inflación está aquí con fuerza.
Por ejemplo, la inflación de los productos agrícolas ha aumentado un 50% desde mayo pasado. Esto aún no ha alcanzado los precios al consumidor de manera importante, pero pronto lo hará.
Si miramos los precios de las materias primas en general, han subido un 100% desde el mínimo de abril de 2020.
Y mirando los precios de las materias primas a las acciones, podemos ver en el gráfico a continuación que las materias primas están en un mínimo de 50 años con un potencial alcista masivo que es una advertencia anticipada de un importante período inflacionario al acecho.







La mayoría de los productos básicos subirán drásticamente de precio, incluidos los alimentos y la energía.
*ORO - EL REY DE LOS METALES*
Los inversores que hayan leído mis artículos sabrán que la mejor inversión para beneficiarse de la inflación y al mismo tiempo preservar la riqueza son las acciones de metales preciosos, así como el oro, la plata y el platino físicos.
El oro es el rey de los metales preciosos y, dado que rompió la línea Maginot en $ 1350, ahora está en camino a niveles que pocos pueden imaginar. Cualquier corrección, como la actual, debe tomarse como una oportunidad para agregar más oro.







*El oro se encuentra hoy en mínimos históricos en relación con la oferta monetaria y al mismo nivel que en 1970 cuando el oro era de $ 35 y en 2000 cuando el oro era de $ 290. Vea el gráfico a continuación.
Esto significa que el precio del oro dista mucho de reflejar la creación masiva de dinero en las últimas décadas. Entonces eso está por venir.*







*PUZZLE PIECE 2: DOLLAR - MONEDAS*
La aceleración de los déficits y deudas en Estados Unidos continuará ejerciendo presión a la baja sobre el dólar.
Cuando comencé mi vida laboral en Suiza en 1969, $ 1 compró 4,30 francos suizos. Hoy solo obtienes 0,89 francos suizos por $ 1. Esa es una caída del 80% del dólar frente a los suizos. El siguiente objetivo significativo es 0,5 francos suizos por 1 dólar. Eso sería otra caída del 44% desde aquí.












*Es cierto que el franco suizo ha sido la moneda más fuerte durante más de 50 años. Pero incluso si miramos a la UE en problemas, recientemente ha estallado frente al dólar y parece muy optimista.*







Pero debemos recordar que todas las monedas están en una carrera a la baja y no hay premio por ser el primero.
Basta con mirar el oro frente al dólar, que ha perdido un 85% desde 2000.







*Como he señalado muchas veces, todas las monedas han perdido entre un 97% y un 99% en términos reales, frente al oro, y en los próximos años perderán el 1-3% restante.
Necesitamos entender que esa caída final del porcentaje significa una caída del 100% a partir de hoy. Y la desaparición del sistema monetario actual como predijo von Mises.*
*LA DEMISIÓN DE LAS DIVISAS SE DETERMINAN EL DÍA DE NACIMIENTO*







*La propia naturaleza de las monedas fiduciarias significa que su desaparición se determina el día en que nacen. Dado que los gobiernos a lo largo de la historia han destruido todas las monedas, es ridículo medir su riqueza en una unidad que está destinada a perder valor.
Recuerde que el oro es el único dinero que ha sobrevivido durante 5.000 años.*
*PUZZLE PIEZA 3: TASAS DE INTERÉS*
Las tasas de interés en todo el mundo se encuentran en mínimos históricos. En Suiza, por ejemplo, puede obtener una hipoteca a 15 años al 1,1%.
Claramente suena como la ganga de su vida. Puede comprar una casa por 1 millón de francos suizos y solo pagar 11.000 francos de interés. Si alquilara la misma casa, el alquiler anual sería 3 veces el interés. Por tanto, hay una clara desconexión que no es sostenible.
La inflación emergente empujará las tasas de interés al alza y ya hemos visto el aumento del tesoro estadounidense a 10 años del 0.39% en marzo de 2020 al 1.34% en la actualidad. Los indicadores técnicos y de ciclo confirman que el mínimo de cierre mensual en julio de 2020 podría haber sido el mínimo secular.
*Si eso es correcto, hemos visto el final del mercado bajista en las tasas y el mercado alcista en los bonos del Tesoro desde el Volker alto del 16% en septiembre de 1981.*
No hay nada natural en esta supresión de los tipos de interés durante 40 años.
Cuando Volker se convirtió en presidente de la Fed en agosto de 1979, el Tesoro a 10 años era del 9% y rápidamente lo subió al 16% en 1981. Cuando Volker se fue en agosto de 1987, los 10 años volvieron al 9%, el mismo nivel que cuando asumió el control 8 años antes.
*GREENSPAN - GREENSPEAK Y TARIFAS BAJAS*
Entonces Greenspan entró en escena con un Fedspeak que nadie entendió, pero tanto a los políticos como a los actores de Wall Street les encantaron sus acciones que hablaban mucho más claro que sus palabras. Durante su mandato de 13 años, el decenio se redujo a la mitad del 9% al 4,5% en 2006.
Cada presidente subsiguiente después de Greenspan solo tenía una política, acomodar más mediante impresiones sin fin y tasas de interés más bajas.







Y esa es la saga de 40 años de las tasas del tesoro a 10 años de Estados Unidos: del 16% en 1981 al 0,4% en 2020.
*IMPRIMIR HASTA QUE SEA PIEL*
*Claramente, la gestión de las tasas estadounidenses parece más una desesperación que una política.*
En un mercado crediticio libre y no manipulado, la oferta y la demanda determinarían el costo de los préstamos. A medida que aumenta la demanda de dinero, también aumenta el costo de los préstamos, reduciendo así la demanda. Y cuando hay poca demanda, el costo baja, lo que estimula el endeudamiento.
Ésta sería la belleza de un mercado crediticio libre y no regulado. La oferta y la demanda de crédito afecta el costo del dinero y actúa como un regulador integrado.
Pero las políticas keynesianas y la MMT (Teoría Monetaria Moderna) han eliminado el dinero sólido.
*UMT (Unsound Monetary Theory) sería un nombre más apropiado para las políticas actuales.
Otro nombre adecuado sería Imprimir hasta que esté en piel.*
La política actual de tipos bajos tiene dos finalidades.
La primera es mantener la subida de valores. Porque las acciones altas dan la ilusión de una economía fuerte y un liderazgo fuerte. Por tanto, es la herramienta perfecta para comprar votos.
En segundo lugar, con una deuda estadounidense de 28 billones de dólares, el dinero gratis es una cuestión de supervivencia para Estados Unidos. Imagínese si las tarifas estuvieran determinadas por la oferta y la demanda.
Cada presidente de este siglo establece un nuevo récord. Bush casi duplicó la deuda de Estados Unidos de 5,7 billones de dólares a 10 billones de dólares en 8 años. Obama lo duplicó nuevamente de $ 10 a $ 20 billones y Trump estableció un nuevo récord de 4 años con un aumento de $ 8 billones.
Con la deuda aumentando exponencialmente, una tasa de interés de mercado adecuada estaría más cerca del 10% que la tasa actual a corto plazo del 0%.
Un costo del 10% de la deuda estadounidense de $ 28 billones significaría $ 2,8 billones, lo que prácticamente duplicaría el ya desastroso déficit presupuestario de EE. UU.
Y si tomamos la deuda total de los EE. UU. De $ 80 billones, una tasa de interés del 10% costaría los $ 8t o el 40% del PIB.
*Entonces, una tarea colosal para la Fed es suprimir las tasas contra las fuerzas naturales del mercado.
En mi opinión, fracasarán al final, con terribles consecuencias.*
Parece que Powell será el primer presidente de la Fed desde Volker, que presidirá el aumento de las tasas, aunque luchará contra ello.
*Lo más probable es que el ciclo de tipos de interés haya tocado fondo. Este será un gran shock para el mercado que prevé tasas bajas durante años. Inicialmente, la inflación hará subir las tasas. A partir de entonces, una caída del dólar conducirá a tipos aún más altos. La fase de pánico vendrá cuando el dólar colapse y los mercados de deuda incurran en incumplimiento. Eso conducirá a la hiperinflación.*
*PUZZLE PIEZA 4: STOCKS*
Warren Buffett comenzó en el negocio de inversiones en 1956. El Dow era entonces de 500 y desde entonces se ha multiplicado por 63. Desde que comenzó, Buffett ha logrado un rendimiento anual promedio del 29,5% interanual.
Claramente, un récord notable logrado durante un período de 75 años. Es muy probable que Buffett y todos los inversores del mercado de valores vean que las acciones no solo caen sino que colapsan.
*INDICADOR BUFFETT - SOBREVALUACIÓN MASIVA DE LAS EXISTENCIAS*
El propio indicador de Buffett del valor bursátil del PIB ahora está dando a los inversores una señal de advertencia muy fuerte.
*El mercado de EE. UU. Es ahora del 228% del PIB. Eso es 88% por encima de la línea de tendencia a largo plazo y sustancialmente por encima de la valoración de 1999-2000 cuando el Nasdaq se desplomó en un 80%.*







*STOCKS PARA ENTRAR EN UN BOLSILLO DE AIRE*
Con una sobrevaloración del 88%, el Dow puede entrar en una bolsa de aire muy grande en cualquier momento.
La relación Dow / Gold es una medida muy importante del valor relativo entre el dinero real y las acciones. Esta relación alcanzó su punto máximo en 1999 y cayó un 89% hasta 2011. Desde entonces, hemos visto una corrección que terminó en 2018. El próximo movimiento en la relación llegará a 1 a 1 como en 1980 cuando el Dow Jones era de 850 y el oro era de 850 dólares. A partir de entonces, es probable que se produzcan niveles más bajos.







*Una proporción de 1 a 1 en la proporción Dow / Gold significaría que el Dow perderá el 94% a partir de hoy frente al oro. Ese es un objetivo muy realista. Recuerde que el Dow cayó un 90% por sí solo en 1929-32 y que tardó 25 años en recuperarse al nivel de 1929. Y en todos los aspectos, la situación actual es mucho más grave que en 1929.*
Es muy probable que el mercado alcista secular de las acciones termine en 2021. Este giro podría darse en cualquier momento. Al igual que en 2000, todo sucederá muy rápido y esta vez será el comienzo de un mercado bajista secular muy largo y vicioso.
*Los activos reales como el oro, la plata y el platino serán el seguro de vida de los inversores.
Aferrarse a acciones y bonos destruirá totalmente su riqueza y su salud.*
_Fuente original: Goldswitzerland_


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Lo dicho. Con tanto meme, a la peña se le está yendo la pínnn.

Hasta el pelucas , a la pura bilbaina, vamos...


----------



## Jebediah (24 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Ese chisme en España requiere licencia, salvo por el silencio mejor un arma de fuego.



En esta página (francesa) parece que pasan de la licencia, cosa tuya. Si es así estoy por pillarme una  Lo que no sé es si la envían si llegará a casa o a la GC.

hatilla.com


----------



## L'omertá (24 Feb 2021)

Si le ponéis el tono de voz de Zapatero cuando decía lo de la "champions leaggge" sentiréis un escalofrío.

Powell dijo:



> "Solo veremos un *aumento temporal de la inflación* luego de la adopción del paquete de ayuda de 1,9 billones de dólares".



"Ahora no es el momento de pensar en los déficits presupuestarios".


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En esta página (francesa) parece que pasan de la licencia, cosa tuya. Si es así estoy por pillarme una  Lo que no sé es si la envían si llegará a casa o a la GC.
> 
> hatilla.com
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581826



Si te pillan estás jodido, cuidado. Mejor sacarse una licencia y dejarse de historias. Hay licencias sencillas que permiten cosas mejores que una ballesta.


----------



## esseri (24 Feb 2021)

Caídas eléctricas, de exchanges, ahora éstos...en fin... acostumbrando al personal ?

Otra razón para tener una crypto hábil YA en caso k la gente tenga k elegir dinero modélno por pelotas.

Sprott está dejando correr la ocasión del siglo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Si te pillan estás jodido, cuidado. Mejor sacarse una licencia y dejarse de historias. Hay licencias sencillas que permiten cosas mejores que una ballesta.



Una ballesta como te la trinquen es considerada arma y me parece que la sancion y la misma actuacion es similar a si te pillan con una pistola, esta todo el mundo comprando ballestas y eso tiene mucho peligro, si la compras para enterrarla en una caja o emparedarla en una pared por si hay un mad max pues mira............ pero tenerla a la vista es arriesgado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Caídas eléctricas, de exchanges, ahora éstos...en fin... acostumbrando al personal ?
> 
> Otra razón para tener una crypto hábil YA en caso k la gente tenga k elegir dinero modélno por pelotas.
> 
> Sprott está dejando correr la ocasión del siglo.



Yo no se de caidas electricas pero en algunas bajadas se me ha quedado la pagina pillada sin poder entrar durante bastantes minutos.

No se pero llevo dias que huelo la caida y no le termino de echar huevos a volver a entrar y si entro es para salir al rato otra vez con alguna pequeña ganancia no me atrevo de entrar con todo irme un dia a dar una vuelta y llegar encontrandome en mitad de la caida.

Veo como automaticamente todas las noches a eso de las 4 empiezan a meter ordenes masivas al llegar a los 40 tantos mil euros y como eso acaba en nuevas bajadas a 39 lo raro es que no haya ya un derrumbamiento total.


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una ballesta como te la trinquen es considerada arma y me parece que la sancion y la misma actuacion es similar a si te pillan con una pistola, esta todo el mundo comprando ballestas y eso tiene mucho peligro, si la compras para enterrarla en una caja o emparedarla en una pared por si hay un mad max pues mira............ pero tenerla a la vista es arriesgado.



Así es, es exactamente igual que una escopeta, usan la misma licencia "E", si te pillan con una es como si te pillaran una escopeta sin guía. No tiene sentido porque otras armas antiguas mucho más prácticas y peligrosas se pueden adquirir con una licencia mucho más sencilla.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (24 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Así es, es exactamente igual que una escopeta, usan la misma licencia "E", si te pillan con una es como si te pillaran una escopeta sin guía. No tiene sentido porque otras armas antiguas mucho más prácticas y peligrosas se pueden adquirir con una licencia mucho más sencilla.



Como por ejemplo?


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Como por ejemplo?



Con la AE tienes réplicas de revólveres y rifles del siglo XIX, y con el libro de coleccionista y la AER creo que puedes conseguir réplicas con cartucho metálico, pero eso ya es más engorroso.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (24 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Con la AE tienes réplicas de revólveres y rifles del siglo XIX, y con el libro de coleccionista y la AER creo que puedes conseguir réplicas con cartucho metálico, pero eso ya es más engorroso.



Un juguete, por mucho que parezca un arma, no es comparable con una ballesta...


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Un juguete, por mucho que parezca un arma, no es comparable con una ballesta...



Pero qué juguete  Para hacerte llamar legionario no tienes mucha idea.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Caídas eléctricas, de exchanges, ahora éstos...en fin... acostumbrando al personal ?
> 
> Otra razón para tener una crypto hábil YA en caso k la gente tenga k elegir dinero modélno por pelotas.
> 
> Sprott está dejando correr la ocasión del siglo.



Para esto se ha creado XRP / XRPL.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Para esto se ha creado XRP / XRPL.



Habría muchas cryptos , pese a k XRP tiene un perfil muy particular.

En este hilo, es el metal tokenizado lo k me llama.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (25 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero qué juguete  Para hacerte llamar legionario no tienes mucha idea.



El nombre y para de contar.
Vamos a ver, esas réplicas son eso, réplicas, están inutilizadas, no sirven para disparar. Entre algo que no dispara y un virote de una ballesta bien lanzado...

Que lo mismo me estoy equivocando yo. No estarás tú hablando en realidad de las armas de avancarga?


----------



## Porestar (25 Feb 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> El nombre y para de contar.
> Vamos a ver, esas réplicas son eso, réplicas, están inutilizadas, no sirven para disparar. Entre algo que no dispara y un virote de una ballesta bien lanzado...
> 
> Que lo mismo me estoy equivocando yo. No estarás tú hablando en realidad de las armas de avancarga?



Pues claro que te hablo de armas de avancarga, hablo de réplicas porque encontrar originales es una odisea, no porque sean de mentira. Por eso necesitas licencia, la diferencia con un arma actual es lo laborioso del proceso de carga y que los rifles son monotiro y los revólveres hay que amartillarlos, por lo demás casi mejor que te peguen un tiro con una 9mm actual antes que con un colt gordo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Feb 2021)

Por cierto que SEMPSA lo es...


----------



## Muttley (25 Feb 2021)

Del foro de Reddit.
Pase corto. Al pie.

“Everyone has different time frames for their investments. Some are buying short term call options, some are buying silver miners, some are buying $PSLV, some are buying physical silver and storing it away for years.

This post is about the 5-10 year time frame for silver and why I think everyone should own a mixture of silver miners and physical silver.

If you look at the long term trends in silver mine production, it is very obvious that global silver mine production PEAKED around 2015-2016 at 893 million oz per year (or 25,500 metric tons). Since 2016, total silver mine production has declined by 1% to 4% each year to 798 million oz in 2020.


Peak Silver was 2015-2016, since then we have been in decline

The figure for 2020 silver mine production might be a bit lower than it should have been for 2020, due to the virus issues. Without the virus, perhaps global production would have been closer to 810 to 820 million oz. But I suspect we still would have seen a decline from 2019 with the previously established trend.

If we take the current trends, adding back a bit more for 2020 to account for the virus hiccup, then project forward into time with a 2.5% decline rate in production, here is what I think is likely.




Global Silver Mine Future Production (Projected)

Some people argue that global silver mine production will increase, because there are new mines in development. That is generally true, there are always new mines coming online. However, they are generally smaller and have inferior ore grades compared to the big silver mines we discovered decades ago and that are now depleted.

Here is a chart on Silver ore grades declining in the industry for the past 15 years. It should be obvious to everyone that the big and easy silver has already been mined. We are only finding the lesser deposits now. The ore in the current mines continues to become worse and worse, which is why the decline in global silver production is likely to continue.




Average Yield of Silver Oz 

Now let's look at the demand side. Currently industrial consumption of silver has been around 500 million oz per year. And with electric cars and hybrids, that is expected to grow. The automotive sector is just one that requires higher quantities of silver as we electrify our systems.



Any silver that doesn't get consumed by industry, is usually used to make 1,000 oz bars (Comex/LBMA) and the various types of mint coins/bars that are sold to retail buyers (that is us, the silverbacks). In recent years that has been 200 to 250 million oz per year.

So I think you can see where this is heading by the year 2025 to 2030.

There is a real supply crunch coming for global silver supply. At some point in this process, someone is not going to get their required silver for industrial demand.

MY FINAL THOUGHTS (tldr)

I suspect what will happen, as demand for silver grows and supply declines, the first customers to get squeezed out will be the coins and bars for retail. Also the 1,000 oz bars sent to Comex and LBMA. It is clear to me that industrial demand will get their silver because they can outbid everyone else.


My recommendation is to grab as many 10 oz to 100 oz bars that you can in the next few years. There is going to come a point within the next 5-10 years where they are simply not for sale any longer for retail customers. All of those American Silver Eagles and Canadian Maple Leafs are going to trade at prices where Gold trades today, well over $1,000 per oz.
Invest long term in any silver miner that has a reasonably decent sized silver project in the ground. 100 million oz of silver in the ground is going to be considered like gold is today within the next 5-10 years.
I am not that much into options because that is too short term, but you can think about these exploration/development stage silver miners as options that don't expire. At some point in the future, the larger miners Pan American Silver, First Majestic, etc will come looking to grab these development projects.
KEEP STACKING

KEEP BUYING SILVER MINERS FOR LONG TERM HOLD

THIS IS THE WAY”


----------



## nedantes (25 Feb 2021)

Gracias por el aporte @Muttley, en los comentarios aparece blog que tiene buena info:

Gold & Silver Market Info


----------



## platero4226 (25 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pues claro que te hablo de armas de avancarga, hablo de réplicas porque encontrar originales es una odisea, no porque sean de mentira. Por eso necesitas licencia, la diferencia con un arma actual es lo laborioso del proceso de carga y que los rifles son monotiro y los revólveres hay que amartillarlos, por lo demás casi mejor que te peguen un tiro con una 9mm actual antes que con un colt gordo.



yo tengo las licencias E, D, F y AER
te aseguro que un colt saa de 45 long colt es un arma impresionante, lleva un proyectil de 250 grains que a 25 m atraviesa sin problemas un tablón de pino de 7cm


----------



## Furillo (25 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Del foro de Reddit.
> Pase corto. Al pie.
> 
> “Everyone has different time frames for their investments. Some are buying short term call options, some are buying silver miners, some are buying $PSLV, some are buying physical silver and storing it away for years.
> ...



Interesante el análisis de Reddit, aunque en una cosa discrepo ligeramente.

Me parece razonable y lógico que, debido al aumento de la demanda por la industria del automóivl, el precio de la plata suba en los próximos años, pero veo poco probable que alcance los 1000 $ que él nos plantea. 

Primero, para hacer un cálculo más ajustado sería interesante saber qué cantidad aproximada de plata se utiliza actualmente en la fabricación de un coche híbrido / eléctrico. Y en segundo lugar, creo que el autor del post no ha tenido en cuenta que algunos de los planes de la agenda 2030 son limitar la libertad de movimiento del ciudadano medio y, a su vez, extender el uso del coche compartido. Por lo que el parque automovilístico particular se va a reducir drásticamente.


----------



## IvanRios (25 Feb 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Interesante el análisis de Reddit, aunque en una cosa discrepo ligeramente.
> 
> Me parece razonable y lógico que, debido al aumento de la demanda por la industria del automóivl, el precio de la plata suba en los próximos años, pero veo poco probable que alcance los 1000 $ que él nos plantea.
> 
> Primero, para hacer un cálculo más ajustado sería interesante saber qué cantidad aproximada de plata se utiliza actualmente en la fabricación de un coche híbrido / eléctrico. Y en segundo lugar, creo que el autor del post no ha tenido en cuenta que algunos de los planes de la agenda 2030 son limitar la libertad de movimiento del ciudadano medio y, a su vez, extender el uso del coche compartido. Por lo que el parque automovilístico particular se va a reducir drásticamente.



Más que en los coches eléctricos la plata se usará, entre otras cosas, en las placas solares, y ahí sí que está garantizada una muy alta demanda.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2021)

Prepararsus para récords de volketes de fin de fiesta , marte petáo de Gold por el suelo, entre las lechugas y la de diox ... k las Reservas de Valor de montaña rusa van contra reló.


----------



## dmb001 (25 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Prepararsus para récords de volketes de fin de fiesta , marte petáo de Gold por el suelo, entre las lechugas y la de diox ... k las Reservas de Valor de montaña rusa van contra reló.



En España como no consuman los políticos y funcionarios, será deflación lo que tengamos.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> En España como no consuman los políticos y funcionarios, será deflación lo que tengamos.



En el hilo ya hay sugerencias pa´comer casi sin pasta en Hezpaña . Kien kiera kedarse a gastarse sus joyitas en lechugas...él mismo...

Pero vamos, una opción...como otra cualkiera...



Spoiler:  aunke haber, hay otras muchas & allá kadakualo...


----------



## Porestar (25 Feb 2021)

platero4226 dijo:


> yo tengo las licencias E, D, F y AER
> te aseguro que un colt saa de 45 long colt es un arma impresionante, lleva un proyectil de 250 grains que a 25 m atraviesa sin problemas un tablón de pino de 7cm



¿Lo tienes guiado en AER? ¿o en F? ¿El cartucho de pólvora negra, o nitro?


----------



## dmb001 (25 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> En el hilo ya hay sugerencias pa´comer casi sin pasta en Hezpaña . Kien kiera kedarse a gastarse sus joyitas en lechugas...él mismo...
> 
> Pero vamos, una opción...como otra cualkiera...
> 
> ...



Con la cantidad de pastelitos y mierdas que se han consumido durante el confinamiento, no habrá lechuga para tanto obeso diabético.


----------



## esseri (25 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Con la cantidad de pastelitos y mierdas que se han consumido durante el confinamiento, no habrá lechuga para tanto obeso diabético.



Sep,sep...en diabetes y lechugas ví a estar pensando yo con semejante marranada montada. Y en dieta de insectos , como ya deslizan...

Pastelitos...pero los del futuro, vive diox. K con esta banda de alacranes , lo mismo son dos telediarios, mirusté...


----------



## platero4226 (25 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Lo tienes guiado en AER? ¿o en F? ¿El cartucho de pólvora negra, o nitro?





Porestar dijo:


> ¿Lo tienes guiado en AER? ¿o en F? ¿El cartucho de pólvora negra, o nitro?



AER nitro


----------



## platero4226 (25 Feb 2021)

platero4226 dijo:


> AER nitro



En AER no existe guía del arma, se reseñan en el libro del coleccionista y la licencia AER te permite tirar con el arma en galería o campo de tiro, para que te concedan coleccionista y AER te suelen pedir que tengas previamente la F, y estés asociado a un club, necesita armero grado III.


----------



## Furillo (25 Feb 2021)

Ataque frontal al precio del oro, veremos cuando abra el mercado USA cuánto más baja.

Aprovechad para cargar porque me temo que lo vamos a tener este fin de semana sobre los 1750 $ / 1450 €, para despuntar hasta final de año.


----------



## MarioBroh (25 Feb 2021)

Quizás se centren 100% en la manipulación del oro y den la plata por medio pérdida. 
Realmente no creo, pero sería una buena noticia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Sep,sep...en diabetes y lechugas ví a estar pensando yo con semejante marranada montada. Y en dieta de insectos , como ya deslizan...
> 
> Pastelitos...pero los del futuro, vive diox. K con esta banda de alacranes , lo mismo son dos telediarios, mirusté...




Si te comes eso y luego vas al gimnasio o a correr o incluso a dar un largo paseo no hay diabetes.

Aqui habla uno que se come las pastelerias enteras y esta delgado y fibroso.

No sabeis el cachondeo que traigo con algunos atletas, atletas de los de verdad que van a mundiales y cosas de esas, los pobres pasando hambre y yo con mis cajas enteras de pastelillos, ellos mismos se autoconvencen de que lo mio no es normal y es una cosa unica pero no prueban a hacer lo mismo, tambien para ser sinceros, ellos tienen abdominales y musculos por todos sitios, yo esos abdominales no logro terminar de verlos aunque algo sale incluso a base de pasteles.


----------



## FranMen (25 Feb 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Más que en los coches eléctricos la plata se usará, entre otras cosas, en las placas solares, y ahí sí que está garantizada una muy alta demanda.



A 1000$ garantizada? ??


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta,

Si damos por bueno que tanta impresión van a hacer disparar la plata o el oro, ¿Acaso no sería interesante adquirir otros metales, como el cobre?

¿No hay monedas fisicas o lingotes de cobre?


Pregunto.


----------



## dmb001 (25 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si te comes eso y luego vas al gimnasio o a correr o incluso a dar un largo paseo no hay diabetes.
> 
> Aqui habla uno que se come las pastelerias enteras y esta delgado y fibroso.
> 
> No sabeis el cachondeo que traigo con algunos atletas, atletas de los de verdad que van a mundiales y cosas de esas, los pobres pasando hambre y yo con mis cajas enteras de pastelillos, ellos mismos se autoconvencen de que lo mio no es normal y es una cosa unica pero no prueban a hacer lo mismo, tambien para ser sinceros, ellos tienen abdominales y musculos por todos sitios, yo esos abdominales no logro terminar de verlos aunque algo sale incluso a base de pasteles.



Pero si no se podía ir al templo, hasta yo busqué cintas para correr y me dijeron que hasta mayo no habría stock. Que la pidiera a Alemania y ya si eso que me la montara yo, una máquina de 100 kg y 3 mil €, la iba a montar su p. madre. Y con lo manazas que soy seguro que me la cargo.


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

Hombre o en lingotes de 5 kg xD


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (25 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hombre o en lingotes de 5 kg xD



Eso da muchos trabajos payo, entre afanarlo, pelarlo, llevarlo a la tacharra y total pa ganar unos pocos euros....

Si vives en un piso con un poco de altura, a poco que metas 1 Tonelada que son 7500 euros, como no aguanten bien los pilares y las vigas, empieza a bajar eso a 9,8 m/s piso por piso y acabas haciendo un boquetón en el suelo que puedes dar por perdida la tonelada de cobre.

Pero como dicen por aquí...cadacualo.


----------



## asqueado (25 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una pregunta,
> 
> Si damos por bueno que tanta impresión van a hacer disparar la plata o el oro, ¿Acaso no sería interesante adquirir otros metales, como el cobre?
> 
> ...




Claro existen monedas con facial y medallas de cobre, por ponerte un ejemplo tengo los 10 euros de Austria de la Serie Cuentos de caballero, preciosas, tambien salieron en plata, pero las compre en cobre porque valian algo mas de 2 euros + el facial de los 10, te adjunto fotos de ellas.
Tambien tengo algunos cientos de medallas de cobre con unos dibujos muy conseguidos que se las compraba a mis nietos para que jugaran con ellas y meterlos en esto del coleccionismo, ya tengo abierto un hilo al respecto que voy subiendo algunas todos los dias que puedo. Tambien tengo otra coleccion de 10 euros de Austria de cobre de la serie de los Angeles Guardianes que te pongo en otro spot porque no me deja subir nada mas que 10 imagenes
Claro que existen lingote desde 1 onza, hasta de 1 -2-5 kgrs


----------



## asqueado (25 Feb 2021)

y estas son la serie de 10 euros de Austria de los Angeles Guardianes


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

Muy guapas, lo que me preocupa es si se mantiene durante el tiempo el "Premium".......

Es decir en las monedas de plata vemos que las que cuestan 27 euros, me lo invento, 24 euros son de su precio en plata que cotiza en los mercados, y el premium es muy bajo.

Claro, ahí hablamos que el precio del metal de la moneda de cobre es bajísimo, y lo que vale es el dibujito, que la puede poner a x10 frente al precio del metal, la cosa es si mantienen mas o menos el valor.


----------



## antoniussss (25 Feb 2021)

P.D, entiendo que no se faslificaran porque el cobre no vale nada xD, no te pueden meter otro material mas barato...


----------



## asqueado (25 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Muy guapas, lo que me preocupa es si se mantiene durante el tiempo el "Premium".......
> 
> Es decir en las monedas de plata vemos que las que cuestan 27 euros, me lo invento, 24 euros son de su precio en plata que cotiza en los mercados, y el premium es muy bajo.
> 
> Claro, ahí hablamos que el precio del metal de la moneda de cobre es bajísimo, y lo que vale es el dibujito, que la puede poner a x10 frente al precio del metal, la cosa es si mantienen mas o menos el valor.



Para que te hagas una idea sobre las moneda y medallas de cobre, te cuento
El pais que mas monedas saca a la venta es Austria, saca monedas de 5 y 10 euros
El precio de las monedas de 5 euros cuando salen a la venta ronda entre los 7 y 8 euros
El precio de las monedas de 10 euros cuando salen a la venta ronda entre 13 y 14 euros
Que no es por el dibujito, si no por el valor de la moneda o sea el facial que tiene ese precio, mas el metal de cobre, hacerla, distribuirla, etc.
Con el paso del tiempo que puede ponerse mas caras, pues como todo.
Con relacion a las medallas de cobre generalmente yo las he comprado entre 2 y 3 euros, ahora ya veo que estan algun que otro euro mas caras
Te subo la moneda de 5 euros de Austria de este año de cobre, que la he visto a la venta sobre 7,90 euros


----------



## Sr. Canario (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (26 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea sobre las moneda y medallas de cobre, te cuento
> El pais que mas monedas saca a la venta es Austria, saca monedas de 5 y 10 euros
> El precio de las monedas de 5 euros cuando salen a la venta ronda entre los 7 y 8 euros
> El precio de las monedas de 10 euros cuando salen a la venta ronda entre 13 y 14 euros
> ...




Entonces según tú, cuál es el justiprecio genérico de 1 moneda de Oz de cobre?

Dentro de que puede haber cosas mas bonitas y trabajadas que otras, claro.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Entonces según tú, cuál es el justiprecio genérico de 1 moneda de Oz de cobre?
> 
> Dentro de que puede haber cosas mas bonitas y trabajadas que otras, claro.
> 
> Muchas gracias!



No tiene sentido gastar tantísimo dinero en una moneda de 1 onza de cobre, cuando la libra de cobre esta cotizando a 4,20$, casi medio kilo por eso.

Para eso compra barras de kilo, 100Oz y 5 kgs (menos de eso tienen mucho premium).

En eBay hay bastante de esto desde Alemania (Geiger, LEV), aunque personalmente no creo que sea buena inversion, pero allá cada cualo.


----------



## antoniussss (26 Feb 2021)

a ver he preguntado 1 oz porque entiendo que las monedas que dice el forero son de 1oz, o pesan mas?


----------



## jokeramg (26 Feb 2021)

Sr. Canario dijo:


>



quizas me equivoque pero me parece un tio super coherente


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

YA comentado : El matute está en los bonos ( por cierto, para el Gold más, pues está archirrepetido por analistos k su rendimiento no va con la mera inflación, sino con el rendimiento REAL de los bonos).


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

En WSB ya se están dando cuenta de k con sus compras no llega para voltear la copla y sueñan con k aparezcan billonarios para arreglarles la papeleta y cosas por el estilo.

En fin...entrevista con Mcguire de Kinesis.


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2021)

Es que la proporción de captación de fondos que pueden tener para el proyecto contra el market cap suena a desproporcionado desde el vamos....
Se necesitan objetivos con un mc bajo para que el proyecto pueda tener éxito.
El ego siempre es la tumba de los que tienen éxito, que creen que es algo intrínseco en su ser y no el resultado de un cúmulo de circunstancias.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## sebboh (26 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> En WSB ya se están dando cuenta de k con sus compras no llega para voltear la copla y sueñan con k aparezcan billonarios para arreglarles la papeleta y cosas por el estilo.
> 
> En fin...entrevista con Mcguire de Kinesis.



los de WSB siempre han dicho que se pase de lo de la plata y hold GME.... que lo de la plata era un movimiento que lo unico que hace es ayudar a los fondos de inversión que estan palmando con las acciones de gamestop


----------



## Tolagu (26 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> En WSB ya se están dando cuenta de k con sus compras no llega para voltear la copla y sueñan con k aparezcan billonarios para arreglarles la papeleta y cosas por el estilo.
> 
> En fin...entrevista con Mcguire de Kinesis.



Ahora se va a ver quién está de verdad convencido de la reserva de valor y quién entró por "moda"


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> los de WSB siempre han dicho que se pase de lo de la plata y hold GME.... que lo de la plata era un movimiento que lo unico que hace es ayudar a los fondos de inversión que estan palmando con las acciones de gamestop



OK, recibido...los de WSSilver, entonces ?

Son razonamientos del entrevistador.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (26 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> YA comentado : El matute está en los bonos ( por cierto, para el Gold más, pues está archirrepetido por analistos k su rendimiento no va con la mera inflación, sino con el rendimiento REAL de los bonos).



Para mi está claro que son las compras masivas de bonos la causa de las caídas ayer de las bolsas, el oro, la plata, ¿el BTC?, etc

Lo que no sé es qué implica o de qué es precedente esa apuesta por los bonos. A ver si alguien lo explica.

En el enlace que ha colgado Sr. Canario, se explica algo, pero poco más.


----------



## Silver94 (26 Feb 2021)

La plata sigue para abajo y en las tiendas cuesta encontrar precios por debajo de 30. Menos de 28,50 no veo en ningun sitio desde la semana pasada, a pesar de lo que ha bajado estos días.


----------



## IvanRios (26 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> La plata sigue para abajo y en las tiendas cuesta encontrar precios por debajo de 30. Menos de 28,50 no veo en ningun sitio desde la semana pasada, a pesar de lo que ha bajado estos días.



La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Encuentra productos de oro y plata de inversión.


----------



## asqueado (26 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Entonces según tú, cuál es el justiprecio genérico de 1 moneda de Oz de cobre?
> 
> Dentro de que puede haber cosas mas bonitas y trabajadas que otras, claro.
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Yo no puedo darte ningun justiprecio, los metales suben y bajan segun la demanda, ademas lo que a mi me parece barato a ti te puede parecer caro

saludos


----------



## Dadaria (26 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Para mi está claro que son las compras masivas de bonos la causa de las caídas ayer de las bolsas, el oro, la plata, ¿el BTC?, etc
> 
> Lo que no sé es qué implica o de qué es precedente esa apuesta por los bonos. A ver si alguien lo explica.
> 
> En el enlace que ha colgado Sr. Canario, se explica algo, pero poco más.



Los bonos son para muchos un refugio más. Evidentemente, yo (y creo que todos los que estamos aquí), preferimos tener metales, aunque sea poco, que deuda de países adictos al uso de la impresora, claro que no parece ser así para casi todo el mundo, ya sean inversores institucionales, fondos o pequeños inversores. En Jungla de Cristal, los japos tenían bonos del tesoro gracias a los cuales recibían un un trato fiscal favorable (las multinacionales consiguen un tratamiento preferencial a la hora del pago de impuestos en USA si compran bonos del tesoro). Además, si suben los intereses de estos, aunque sea poco, les será más rentable que tenerlo aparcado en el banco.

El truco de las multinacionales para eludir impuestos en EE.UU: bonos del Tesoro - US Tax Consultants


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (26 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Los bonos son para muchos un refugio más. Evidentemente, yo (y creo que todos los que estamos aquí), preferimos tener metales, aunque sea poco, que deuda de países adictos al uso de la impresora, claro que no parece ser así para casi todo el mundo, ya sean inversores institucionales, fondos o pequeños inversores. En Jungla de Cristal, los japos tenían bonos del tesoro gracias a los cuales recibían un un trato fiscal favorable (las multinacionales consiguen un tratamiento preferencial a la hora del pago de impuestos en USA si compran bonos del tesoro). Además, si suben los intereses de estos, aunque sea poco, les será más rentable que tenerlo aparcado en el banco.
> 
> El truco de las multinacionales para eludir impuestos en EE.UU: bonos del Tesoro - US Tax Consultants
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 583064




Si claro, parece un refugio más para inversores institucionales, fondos, grandes gestoras (los más informados en un principio)....pero inversores pequeños, no me cuadra mucho.

Pero por ejemplo, esos inversores (p ej. Diego Parrilla de Quádriga Ígneo ya decía que tenía un 30 % en bonos en su cartera "antiburbujas") también se solían cubrir con oro/plata (en el mismo ejemplo un 50 % de dicha cartera en oro).
Sin embargo ayer el oro y la plata bajan y hoy tb. ¿Han dejado de ser ya un producto antiburbuja?
Lo que quiero entender es si ésto de los bonos es un preludio de algo, un aviso, un precedente de algo que está por pasar quizá en un plazo muy cercano.

Se irá viendo de todas formas...


----------



## Dadaria (26 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Si claro, parece un refugio más para inversores institucionales, fondos, grandes gestoras (los más informados en un principio)....pero inversores pequeños, no me cuadra mucho.
> 
> Pero por ejemplo, esos inversores (p ej. Diego Parrilla de Quádriga Ígneo ya decía que tenía un 30 % en bonos en su cartera "antiburbujas") también se solían cubrir con oro/plata (en el mismo ejemplo un 50 % de dicha cartera en oro).
> Sin embargo ayer el oro y la plata bajan y hoy tb. ¿Han dejado de ser ya un producto antiburbuja?
> ...



Si, creo que no me he explicado bien, con pequeño inversores me refería a personas con planes de pensiones, que suelen estar formados casi siempre por bonos y deuda, ya sea en USA, Holanda o Japón, y que desde luego no son muy consciente de la clase de activos que forman dichos fondos. Y es verdad que esto parece estar anticipando algo, quizás sea la tan ansiada inflación, que ya la han encontrado. Lo de los metales es algo temporal, siguen alcistas a largo plazo.


----------



## FranMen (26 Feb 2021)

Pequeños inversores, cuando no son ellos los que hacen la gestión.
Porque el que maneja su poco dinero prefiere tenerlo en el calcetín que en en bonos negativos.
Para los grandes es un buen negocio: sin poner una blanca reciben préstamos, por ejemplo, del BCE a -1% a condición de “invertirlos” a 0,25% en bonobos soberanos. Así siempre ganan. No les interesa prestar a particulares con riesgo de impagos. Tampoco le interesan los depósitos de particulares o empresas cuando les prestan por la patilla al -1%


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Si claro, parece un refugio más para inversores institucionales, fondos, grandes gestoras (los más informados en un principio)....pero inversores pequeños, no me cuadra mucho.
> 
> Pero por ejemplo, esos inversores (p ej. Diego Parrilla de Quádriga Ígneo ya decía que tenía un 30 % en bonos en su cartera "antiburbujas") también se solían cubrir con oro/plata (en el mismo ejemplo un 50 % de dicha cartera en oro).
> Sin embargo ayer el oro y la plata bajan y hoy tb. ¿Han dejado de ser ya un producto antiburbuja?
> ...



Los bonos financian Kastuza.

Nada te impide referenciarlos a Gold cuando el delirio lo vea hasta el más gañán y el chanchullo de las admin públicas siga funcionándoles como si nada...aunke la cochambre y casaputax k líen sean de 3a guerra mundial. Les suda la puta poya.

Respecto a los metales...personalmente una de las posibilidades - para mí, la más probable , sorry - es k se saken del juego hasta la próxima partida, ya lo he dicho muchas veces - ceder inercia a los MPs haría cantar demasiáo el tingláo ( dejar k BTC se vaya a la luna siempre puede achacarse a burbujas, tulipanes y otras mierdas k el personal pase por alto y no como una señal de alarma sistémica ) -.

Insisto en k las cryptos no tienen porké representar un acto de fe ni una preferencia konzetual personal , sólo un seguro en un chanchullo desbocado...k hasta ahora no parece rehuirlas del riego, todo lo contrario. Un recurso práctico, nada más...más allá de ello, ayákadakualo y sus enamoramientos ( al menos, desde ese punto las defiendo yo ).


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

Centradísimo, pausadísimo , certero e "intestino" de kojonex , este fulano.

Entrevista realmente espléndida. Ninguna pérdida de tiempo, desde luego.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2021)

La fed ha cambiado la definición de M1 a medio partido. Si ya antes el aumento anual de la M1 era de un increíble 70%, con la nueva definición ha aumentado más de un 350%




Shadow Government Statistics - Home Page

Traductor de Google:
_
• S Y S T E M I C .. R I S K - La Reserva Federal ha lanzado su oferta monetaria redefinida M1 y M2, con un crecimiento anual récord de M1 revisado en enero de 2021 del 355,2%. La oferta monetaria redefinida se ha publicado en la PESTAÑA ALTERNA, vinculada arriba. Esta sección de RIESGO SISTÉMICO y los comentarios relacionados con la Oferta Monetaria se actualizarán completamente, junto con el Comentario Flash No. 1459 pendiente. No hay cambios en la perspectiva, como se ha discutido aquí en el último mes. La Reserva Federal ha redefinido M1 para incluir Ahorros [anteriormente el factor dominante en Non-M1 M2], y lanzó su primera publicación estadística mensual H.6 (23 de febrero) aquí: The Fed - Money Stock Measures - H.6 - Release Dates /current/default.htm. Ya no es una actualización semanal, el H.6 mensual se publicará el cuarto martes de cada mes, en el futuro. Los detalles de los titulares disponibles en el nuevo H.6 son totalmente consistentes con los comentarios, vistas previas y gráficos de ShadowStats detallados en los Comentarios No. 1454, No. 1455 y No. 1457, incluido el cálculo de la Fed de St. Louis del 355.2% de crecimiento anual en el nuevo, enero de 2021 M1.

El efecto de la redefinición de M1 fue minimizar la aparición de lo que había sido el creciente flujo general de efectivo de M2 a M1, con Consumidores y empresas con problemas de liquidez pasando de Ahorros (antes no en M1) a Efectivo y cuentas de cheques. Antes de la redefinición, M1 representó el 28% de la oferta monetaria agregada M2 de la Fed. Después de la redefinición, M1 ahora representa el 93% de M2. El M2 total no se ha redefinido. Esta circunstancia y otros juegos que la Fed parece estar jugando con la publicación y disponibilidad de datos monetarios clave (incluida la Base Monetaria) serán cubiertos en el Comentario Flash No. 1459 pendiente de este fin de semana._

Viendo ese gráfico está claro que estamos asistiendo al colapso del sistema monetario actual. 

Respecto al cobre, va a mantener mejor el poder adquisitivo que el dinero fiat. Casi cualquier bien imperecedero lo va a hacer mejor. Cuando la gente sea consciente de este hecho, entraremos en la fase final de repudio del dinero fiat y se suele producir muy rápidamente.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Feb 2021)

Tendríais que poner todo el oro que tenéis a la venta que pronto no valdrá nada. Precio spot -50% y quizás alguien os lo coja con mucha suerte.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (26 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Tendríais que poner todo el oro que tenéis a la venta que pronto no valdrá nada. Precio spot -50% y quizás alguien os lo coja con mucha suerte.



Sí, sí, y meterlo todo en pisos, bitcoin y tesla, que nunca bajan


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Tendríais que poner todo el oro que tenéis a la venta que pronto no valdrá nada. Precio spot -50% y quizás alguien os lo coja con mucha suerte.



@romanillo y su hermano @Notrabajo34 os lo comprarían. Plata a 200€/kg (o menos). Ya el oro sí que no sé a cuánto lo pagarían .

Por cierto, parece que ahora los viernes son los nuevos jueves. Antes éstas sacudidas las reservaban para los jueves en la apertura usana. Se ve que ahora el hacerlo en el cierre de semana les divierte más


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Tendríais que poner todo el oro que tenéis a la venta que pronto no valdrá nada. Precio spot -50% y quizás alguien os lo coja con mucha suerte.



En Venezuela lo pagan a - 20% del spot. Un dato curioso.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo y su hermano @Notrabajo34 os lo comprarían. Plata a 200€/kg (o menos). Ya el oro sí que no sé a cuánto lo pagarían .
> 
> Por cierto, parece que ahora los viernes son los nuevos jueves. Antes éstas sacudidas las reservaban para los jueves en la apertura usana. Se ve que ahora el hacerlo en el cierre de semana les divierte más



La plata 999 en lingotes, la compran en joyerías a - 10 en estos momentos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Feb 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Tendríais que poner todo el oro que tenéis a la venta que pronto no valdrá nada. Precio spot -50% y quizás alguien os lo coja con mucha suerte.



Tranquilo, los MPs nunca pierden valor a largo plazo, aunque sí bajan de precio parece.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> YA comentado : El matute está en los bonos ( por cierto, para el Gold más, pues está archirrepetido por analistos k su rendimiento no va con la mera inflación, sino con el rendimiento REAL de los bonos).



Lo repito una vez más. El bono americano que valía 1M y daba 65K anual a pasado a valer 10M con los mismos 65K anuales. Ahí es donde ponían el dinero los ricos que se querían retirar. Haced cuentas de la inflación...


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Lo repito una vez más. El bono americano que valía 1M y daba 65K anual a pasado a valer 10M con los mismos 65K anuales. Ahí es donde ponían el dinero los ricos que se querían retirar. Haced cuentas de la inflación...



Weno...pero consiguen cifras de inflación makeadas...iwal k precio de onza makeada...y la diferencia contra el bono, es lo k se aplica para el cuento.

A los efectos, ej lo k hay y asínn están las cosas.

Ya hemos hablado mil veces de k no sólo tienen la impresora...sino k también hacen las reglas , k es lo peor . Los ecoñomistas siguen con sus omaigods por unas inercias...k simplemente, no se darán , como ya se lo han restregado en los morros mil veces.

Yo veo más k posible k el Oro no sea reconocido/respetado hasta una vez reseteados...o precisamente como pistoletazo oficial del reset ( el Oro como Standard de rikeza está acuñado a fuego socioculturalmente en todo el planeta...y sería declarar oficialmente muertos de jambre al 99% de la población mundial para el resto de sus mierda de vidas...admitir k todo está jodido, k es un timo gigantesco, k el gilivirus es una milonga, k cerrar los negocios y arruinar al personal se lo sacan del nardo...demasiáo pa´l paripé montado ). Y éso va a ser jodidísimo para los poseedores - y posiblemente, imposible para kienes no tengan ese ahorro como algo absolutamente prescindible ,tal k se ha dicho siempre , incluso en unas circunstancias venideras de seguro, de lo más retorcidas -.

Lo mismo lo ponen tan jodido k la archirrepetida confiscación, ni se da ...porke no se lleva una onza a la próxima pantalla ni diox.


----------



## Dadaria (26 Feb 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Weno...pero consiguen cifras de inflación makeadas...iwal k precio de onza makeada...y la diferencia contra el bono, es lo k se aplica para el cuento.
> 
> A los efectos, ej lo k hay y asínn están las cosas.
> 
> ...



Entonces, ¿Qué nos queda, impresora über alles? En esa caso no estaríamos hablando de un reset, sino de una reedición de lo mismo que llevamos padeciendo desde hace décadas. Una cosa es que digan que han reseteado el sistema (todo ha cambiado pero sigue siendo igual), pero para eso "supongo" que necesitaran algo con un valor intrínseco y real. ¿O se sacan las CBDCs de la manga (o lo que sea que se inventen) y dicen que siguen siendo los que mandan?

Edito: Como ha dicho esseri, si la borregada ha tragado con todo hasta el fondo, esto es pan comido.


----------



## Just (26 Feb 2021)

Os recomiendo el hilo "silversqueeze" de Unai Gaztelumendi en Rankia, el cual va actualizando cada día en COMENTARIOS. 
#Silversqueeze


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Entonces, ¿Qué nos queda, impresora über alles? En esa caso no estaríamos hablando de un reset, sino de una reedición de lo mismo que llevamos padeciendo desde hace décadas. Una cosa es que digan que han reseteado el sistema (todo ha cambiado pero sigue siendo igual), pero para eso "supongo" que necesitaran algo con un valor intrínseco y real. ¿O se sacan las CBDCs de la manga (o lo que sea que se inventen) y dicen que siguen siendo los mandan?



Para mí, todo trasciende la coñomía de los kojonex, k está sobre valoradísima como detonante pero no influye una mierda ( otro paripé caído, como el memocrático ) . Keda lo k ha kedado siempre, sacarlos a patadas en la boca...pero no ocurrirá.

La gente ha sido puesta a prueba y ha tragáo hasta la glotis. Alguien cree k haya algo k haría revolverse al personal ? Nahide cree en éso ya...y la kastuza ha demostrado su inmoralidá hasta donde kojonex haga falta. Ellos sí han puesto el rabo sobre la mesa.

A nivel general, el próximo chow, el k les salga de las pelotas...y a mamarla. A nivel personal...salvar tu puto culo.


----------



## CacaodeCaracas (26 Feb 2021)

Hay un hilo sobre mineras. Oro: - Evolución de las mineras de oro


----------



## CacaodeCaracas (26 Feb 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Una pregunta,
> 
> Si damos por bueno que tanta impresión van a hacer disparar la plata o el oro, ¿Acaso no sería interesante adquirir otros metales, como el cobre?
> 
> ...



Creo que el cobre sube más por el uso industrial, construcción, etc., que por inversión... Con una recesión fuerte no sé qué papel jugará el cobre...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Hacéis martket timing con las compras de oro? ¿En base a que criterios?, supongo que debe ser muy complicado saber el momento.




Lo calculo en scort de a 100 leuros la hora.

Cuando con una onza tengo para tres es el momento de vender, si tienes suerte y se multiplica la cosa por que pillas un ciclo alcista como para cinco o seis pues eso es un triunfo.

Ya abri un hilo hace tiempo sobre ello.


----------



## Dadaria (26 Feb 2021)

Parece que se ha disparado la demanda


----------



## Orooo (26 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo calculo en scort de a 100 leuros la hora.
> 
> Cuando con una onza tengo para tres es el momento de vender, si tienes suerte y se multiplica la cosa por que pillas un ciclo alcista como para cinco o seis pues eso es un triunfo.
> 
> Ya abri un hilo hace tiempo sobre ello.





Ratio puta-oro


----------



## esseri (26 Feb 2021)

Sprott con una crypto platera podría , además de asaltar el gigantesco terreno de tether, hacer k cualkiera en el mundo apoyara la escasez contra los bullion banks, con una puta onza. Incluso k se animara a ir entrando más en la copla, de sentirse parte activa. Eso sería aprovechar la ola de WSSilver. Y dar sentido monetario y cotidiano a un supply en manos de la gente cuyo precio dificilmente podría ser manipulado a la baja en ese contexto. Lo tienen en la palma de la mano como probablemente no lo haya tenido nahide nunca.

Sin cortos, sin chanchullos k pudiesen valer de excusa. Derecho a comprar algo.

Por cierto...hoy tenían una AMA y tras abrir un punto oficial de preguntas previas, han zankeado un mensaje sobre si se habían planteado una actuación en ese sentido - ni mucho menos zankeaban todas - .  Esperemos k sea para contestarla.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Ratio puta-oro



Claro llevo asi desde el 2010 mas o menos, follar para mi es gratis.

No puedo ablar con mas finura y claridad no me fio un pelo de internet, esta la cosa cada dia mas hija puta y hay que andarse con cuidado, por eso uso terminos mas finos como scort y tal...........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

CacaodeCaracas dijo:


> Creo que el cobre sube más por el uso industrial, construcción, etc., que por inversión... Con una recesión fuerte no sé qué papel jugará el cobre...



Tambien subio muchisimo en la anterior crisis, de pagarlo en las chatarrerias a menos de 2 euros a dar mas de 6 y 7 euros por kg.

Menudos hijos putas como se las gastaban algunos en las obras con la subida que tuvo, llegaba el electricista y descubria que algun hijo puta le habia cortado el cable que habia dejado sobresaliendo de mas para luego poder hacer los empalmes facilmente, anda que no vi a gente de esta tirandose de los pelos cuando veian el estropicio que les habian hecho.

Yo tenia que dejar mis tubos escondidos por que tambien eran producto de deseo.


----------



## Ajeroman (26 Feb 2021)

Vamos a ver, quien compre oro y plata lo hace a largo plazo, pensando en su futuro si es joven o como mi caso que tengo niños de 5 años. Compro los lingotes con la pasta que no necesito, especular con metales es absurdo y te conviertes en un @Notrabajo34 , un quiero y no puedo del vil metal.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien compre oro y plata lo hace a largo plazo, pensando en su futuro si es joven o como mi caso que tengo niños de 5 años. Compro los lingotes con la pasta que no necesito, especular con metales es absurdo y te conviertes en un @Notrabajo34 , un quiero y no puedo del vil metal.



No hase falta disir nada más.


----------



## nedantes (26 Feb 2021)

¿OCCIDENTE SERÁ LA NUEVA CHINA? | JOSE LUIS CAVA & MR. SANTOS | DONDE INVERTIR | GRAN REINICIO 2021


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien compre oro y plata lo hace a largo plazo, pensando en su futuro si es joven o como mi caso que tengo niños de 5 años. Compro los lingotes con la pasta que no necesito, especular con metales es absurdo y te conviertes en un @Notrabajo34 , un quiero y no puedo del vil metal.




La cosa es que yo si puedo pero se pueden hacer varias cosas con el metal.

No solo guardar para que tus nietos lo disfruten, haber si ahora solo hay una manera de pensar con el metal, aqui el unico que ha puesto lingotes de 100 gramos amartilleados es el que aqui escribe, vais buscando rascas de oro por que no teneis ni para un gramo y quereis enseñar.

Lo siento mucho si os jode pero desde el 2010 llevo incando gratis con modelos, comprar barato, vender caro, es que no ibais a la playa de chicos ? que decian los vendedores marroquines ? hoy barato mañana caro amijo aprobecha, hoy barato mañana caro.

Yo no especulo, yo follo.


Ammm y otra cosa, yo tambien compro pensando en mi futuro, en las delicias que voy a catar en ese futuro, lo que pasa es que mi futuro es un futuro mas reciente, un año, dos años ??? depende........... cuando alcance el promedio de 3 scort de 100 euros por onza de oro ese es el momento, si son mas pues mejor logicamente.


----------



## OBDC (26 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tambien subio muchisimo en la anterior crisis, de pagarlo en las chatarrerias a menos de 2 euros a dar mas de 6 y 7 euros por kg.
> 
> Menudos hijos putas como se las gastaban algunos en las obras con la subida que tuvo, llegaba el electricista y descubria que algun hijo puta le habia cortado el cable que habia dejado sobresaliendo de mas para luego poder hacer los empalmes facilmente, anda que no vi a gente de esta tirandose de los pelos cuando veian el estropicio que les habian hecho.
> 
> Yo tenia que dejar mis tubos escondidos por que tambien eran producto de deseo.



Eres un crack amigo, todo el mundo del foro te menciona.
Eres mi antihéroe favorito, me descojono con todos tus antiseguidores tratando de sellar tu resiliencia y lo único que hacen es llenarte el ego.
Soy tu fan.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Ajeroman (26 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La cosa es que yo si puedo pero se pueden hacer varias cosas con el metal.
> 
> No solo guardar para que tus nietos lo disfruten, haber si ahora solo hay una manera de pensar con el metal, aqui el unico que ha puesto lingotes de 100 gramos amartilleados es el que aqui escribe, vais buscando rascas de oro por que no teneis ni para un gramo y quereis enseñar.
> 
> ...





OBDC dijo:


> Eres un crack amigo, todo el mundo del foro te menciona.
> Eres mi antihéroe favorito, me descojono con todos tus antiseguidores tratando de sellar tu resiliencia y lo único que hacen es llenarte el ego.
> Soy tu fan.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Follarin y asociado que me la suda, quiero mis ecus extremeños, mis maples.......es divertido ver todo esto la verdad.


----------



## Porestar (26 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien compre oro y plata lo hace a largo plazo, pensando en su futuro si es joven o como mi caso que tengo niños de 5 años. Compro los lingotes con la pasta que no necesito, especular con metales es absurdo y te conviertes en un @Notrabajo34 , un quiero y no puedo del vil metal.



Eso está muy bien pero gastarse ahora los mismos € que el año pasado da para alguna onza más.


----------



## Ajeroman (26 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Eso está muy bien pero gastarse ahora los mismos € que el año pasado da para alguna onza más.



O que? Si no te sobra la pasta no inviertas, parecéis retrasados.


----------



## Ajeroman (26 Feb 2021)

Tengo 20 k y en qué puedo invertir? Despensa y a casa subnormal.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (27 Feb 2021)

El tema está en intentar comprar siempre lo más barato posible. Obviamente ninguno tenenos una bola de cristal para saber cuándo es el momento exacto para comprar más barato o evitar comprar caro.

En ese contexto lo suyo es comprar de forma recurrente en el tiempo, para así comprar en todos los rangos de precio y tener una media buena. Si en algún momento se ve que se ha comprado caro durante x tiempo y después da un bajón importante, tener algo de líquido para cargar barato y compensar la media es muy importante, vamos, como en las correcciones de la bolsa.

Así mismo, no hay que dejarse llevar por las emociones y hay que comprar siempre lo más cercano a spot. Si en el mercado de las empresas de compraventa tienen mucho premium, mejor moverse entre particulares. Cada época marca una manera de compra diferente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> O que? Si no te sobra la pasta no inviertas, parecéis retrasados.



El retrasado es el que invierte estando algo alto, una cosa es que no lo sepa y piense que va a subir mas y otra cosa es decir me sobra el dinero invierto alto por que si....... eso no es invertir eso es ser un lerdo.

Es como una que me enseño una vez en un compro oro que tenian en un carrefour una onza de oro y me dijo que las tenian alli para invertir, al igual que la plata............ vendian por un paston tanto onzas como plata y le dije pero si el spot es de X y lo vendeis al triple, es para invertir me dijo la chica, yo le conteste que con esos precios los unicos que invertian eran ellos que eso era una salvajada, claro me pillo por la tarde recien comido y lleno de energia, tenia yo ganas de gresca.

Vamos a comprar oro a 5700 euros los 100 gramos como llegue a verlos en agosto................. es para invertir................

Yo prefiero comprarlos a 3700 o menos y venderlos en 5500, ya invertire yo en follisqueo con los 1800 de mas, que pasa que vosotros podeis invertir en vuestra jubilacion y yo no puedo invertir en mi disfrute ??

Aqui puse mi hilo de como funcionaba el tema, Follar gratis si es posible.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> El tema está en intentar comprar siempre lo más barato posible. Obviamente ninguno tenenos una bola de cristal para saber cuándo es el momento exacto para comprar más barato o evitar comprar caro.
> 
> En ese contexto lo suyo es comprar de forma recurrente en el tiempo, para así comprar en todos los rangos de precio y tener una media buena. Si en algún momento se ve que se ha comprado caro durante x tiempo y después da un bajón importante, tener algo de líquido para cargar barato y compensar la media es muy importante, vamos, como en las correcciones de la bolsa.
> 
> Así mismo, no hay que dejarse llevar por las emociones y hay que comprar siempre lo más cercano a spot. Si en el mercado de las empresas de compraventa tienen mucho premium, mejor moverse entre particulares. Cada época marca una manera de compra diferente.




Comprar en epocas de pandemias y crisis sabes que vas a comprar caro salvo que la ruina y crisis destrocen todo, si luego la pandemia pasa y la crisis de esa pandemia se alivia todo va a bajar, asi fue siempre.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Eres un crack amigo, todo el mundo del foro te menciona.
> Eres mi antihéroe favorito, me descojono con todos tus antiseguidores tratando de sellar tu resiliencia y lo único que hacen es llenarte el ego.
> Soy tu fan.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Les jode que durante años haya financiado incluso un hostal en rumania, al menos eso me decia la chica, que con el dinero montaria un hostal en rumania y se haria rica, desconozco si al final pudo cumplir su sueño, son tantos proyectos que he financiado durante estos años.


----------



## Ajeroman (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Comprar en epocas de pandemias y crisis sabes que vas a comprar caro salvo que la ruina y crisis destrocen todo, si luego la pandemia pasa y la crisis de esa pandemia se alivia todo va a bajar, asi fue siempre.



Ok, tienes 8 pisos más o menos, yo unos 20 y no troleo, allá cada uno, yo ayudare a mis amigos y tú no.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Ok, tienes 8 pisos más o menos, yo unos 20 y no troleo, allá cada uno, yo ayudare a mis amigos y tú no.




He ayudado a gente en el foro diciendo que no compraran que estaba todo caro.

Me deciais trol por que el oro no podia para de subir por que no se paraban de imprimir billetes, todo lo que no sea seguir vuestras indicaciones es trollear, pues nada ya teneis las onzas 300 euros mas baratas que en agosto.


----------



## Ajeroman (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He ayudado a gente en el foro diciendo que no compraran que estaba todo caro.
> 
> Me deciais trol por que el oro no podia para de subir por que no se paraban de imprimir billetes, todo lo que no sea seguir vuestras indicaciones es trollear, pues nada ya teneis las onzas 300 euros mas baratas que en agosto.



Engañas a los nuevos, a mi no, hoy acabo de comprar 10 onzas de colección divirtiéndose.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (27 Feb 2021)

Nos podemos dejar guiar por las tendencias, datos bursátiles, inflación, etc, etc, etc

Cada cual tiene sus métodos, formas de informarse, de acertar y de cagarla.

En en tema del oro y la plata no se trata de pegar un pelotazo, sino de intentar preservar el valor de lo que ahorramos con el tiempo de una manera más o menos segura.

Aquí solamente pegan pelotazos las tiendas, comprando un 20 o 30% por debajo de spot y revendiendo un 10 o 20% por arriba de spot.

Ellos tienen margen de ganancia siempre, aunque suba o baje.

Si compras este mes más caro que el anterior, pero cercano a spot es buena compra, pues en el momento en que lo adquiriste el precio era ese.

Otra cosa es que seas un ansia tengas 5000 para invertir y los metas todos el mismo día. Si compras barato "oh que gran visionario" luego subió un 50%. Pero si resulta que los metes en el momento más caro tardarás años en empezar a sacar algo de rendimiento. De ahí lo de hacer compras recurrentes en el tiempo sin dejarse llevar por la emoción del momento.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Engañas a los nuevos, a mi no, hoy acabo de comprar 10 onzas de colección divirtiéndose.




No tienes dinero para comprar 10 huevos vas a comprar 10 onzas de oro............ tu no estabas esta tarde comprando oro estabas en las colas del hambre cogiendo comida y ojo que no te lo digo de malas........... es a lo que hemos llegado por el voto de los langostos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Nos podemos dejar guiar por las tendencias, datos bursátiles, inflación, etc, etc, etc
> 
> Cada cual tiene sus métodos, formas de informarse, de acertar y de cagarla.
> 
> ...




Pero eso es lo que llevo un año diciendo que no se precipiten comprando tan caro que esto iba a bajar como paso en el 2010.


----------



## OBDC (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He ayudado a gente en el foro diciendo que no compraran que estaba todo caro.
> 
> Me deciais trol por que el oro no podia para de subir por que no se paraban de imprimir billetes, todo lo que no sea seguir vuestras indicaciones es trollear, pues nada ya teneis las onzas 300 euros mas baratas que en agosto.



Es que son los "sabios" del foro.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Daviot (27 Feb 2021)

Bueno, centrándonos un poco más en el precio del oro vemos que el viernes se ha llevado un buen estacazo llegando hasta la zona prevista en el gráfico que puse la semana pasada.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Feb 2021)

Con lo que le tumbaron al oro, a la plata tendrían que haberle quitado más. Solo le quitaron un -2,60% vs el -2% del oro. O lo está haciendo mejor que el oro o el lunes - martes le meten una buena (bajada).

También un buen indicador de que no se han cebado lo suficiente con ella es la ausencia del rumano dando por saco y colgándose medallitas


----------



## L'omertá (27 Feb 2021)

¿Cuáles son los siguientes "suelos"?


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La cosa es que yo si puedo pero se pueden hacer varias cosas con el metal.
> 
> No solo guardar para que tus nietos lo disfruten, haber si ahora solo hay una manera de pensar con el metal, aqui el unico que ha puesto lingotes de 100 gramos amartilleados es el que aqui escribe, vais buscando rascas de oro por que no teneis ni para un gramo y quereis enseñar.
> 
> ...



Juas, me encanta comparar un par como Pvta - lo que sea, en vez de USD. Ahí tenemos un baremo fiable del valor de las cosas.


----------



## Tolagu (27 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Entonces, ¿Qué nos queda, impresora über alles? En esa caso no estaríamos hablando de un reset, sino de una reedición de lo mismo que llevamos padeciendo desde hace décadas. Una cosa es que digan que han reseteado el sistema (todo ha cambiado pero sigue siendo igual), pero para eso "supongo" que necesitaran algo con un valor intrínseco y real. ¿O se sacan las CBDCs de la manga (o lo que sea que se inventen) y dicen que siguen siendo los que mandan?
> 
> Edito: Como ha dicho esseri, si la borregada ha tragado con todo hasta el fondo, esto es pan comido.



Esta viñeta es de 2012, Dadaria. así que parece que la impresora perpétua es la única solución que han encontrado. Cambias los caretos de Bernanke y Draghi por los de las Super-Charos y sigue siendo igual de vigente.


----------



## Dadaria (27 Feb 2021)

Nada que no sepamos. Recomienda, además de físico, mineras y PSLV, pero no menciona la posibilidad de tokens respaldados por físico ni nada parecido.

Silver Squeeze post goes viral on WallStreetBets | ZeroHedge



Tolagu dijo:


> Esta viñeta es de 2012, Dadaria. así que parece que la impresora perpétua es la única solución que han encontrado. Cambias los caretos de Bernanke y Draghi por los de las Super-Charos y sigue siendo igual de vigente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 583736



La problemática de eso es que, para poder mantener el "sistema de la impresora" (sin que salte todo por los aires en una vorágine hiperinflacionaria), el suministro de recursos debe estar garantizado, lo cual parece estar en entredicho a día de hoy. En ese caso caben dos posibilidades:

1- Todo eso de la escasez de recursos es falso
2- Estamos a las puertas de un nuevo sistema, que vendría a ser una copia barata del soviético (aunque mantienen la fachada del capitalismo), en el que para acceder a determinado tipo de productos (todo aquello que no sea de consumo básico), es necesario el dinero del partido. Por muchos euros que tengas, no te van a servir de nada para acceder a dichos productos (el dinero del populacho y de las élites como decía @esseri ). Algo así como las beriozkas o gastronom soviéticos (saco este hilo de @Hic Svnt Leones)

Beriozka: las tiendas privilegiadas de la URSS


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Feb 2021)

based


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (27 Feb 2021)

Los frikis de reddit intentan pumpear la plata comprando masivamente y el resultado es que su cotización se hunde...

En fin los langostos propietarios de tiendas que se han hecho aún más ricos estos días os dan las gracias.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (27 Feb 2021)

Los de las tiendas están haciendo el agosto con tantas ventas y premiums altos. Encima venden hoy caro y entregan a meses vista por falta de stock. De momento tienen suerte puesto que venden caro y cada día compran más barato con las bajadas. Negocio redondo.

No obstante a los de reddit no les tiembla el pulso, lo tienen claro y una bajada de precio lo único que hace es que piensen en comprar más, pues con los mismos dólares cargan más onzas.

De momento gana el bando de los vendedores (bueno la banca siempre gana, como en el Casino jajjaja).

Pero los "espaldas plateadas" también gananan porque van acumulando barbaridades. Si sube lo han triunfado.

La cosa puede cambiar si el precio sube a lo bestia y los que venden sin stock, cuando compren para servir a los que compraron hace un mes, les sale el tiro por la culata, ya que vendieron más barato de lo que compran. 

Pero no creo que esto ocurra, en principio solamente se retrasa la entrega. El precio de compra se hace efectivo el mismo día tanto para comprador, tienda y mayorista al que sirven el material. Solamente se retrasa la entrega. Otra cosa es que entre el tema especulativo y decidan entregar material tarde habiendo stock, solamente por saber/creer que comprarán más barato a futuro y ganarán el doble, pero no creo que actúen así, normalmente suelen ser gente metódica que no se la juega puesto que ya tienen márgenes de maniobra grandes.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (27 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Los de las tiendas están haciendo el agosto con tantas ventas y premiums altos. Encima venden hoy caro y entregan a meses vista por falta de stock. De momento tienen suerte puesto que venden caro y cada día compran más barato con las bajadas. Negocio redondo.
> 
> No obstante a los de reddit no les tiembla el pulso, lo tienen claro y una bajada de precio lo único que hace es que piensen en comprar más, pues con los mismos dólares cargan más onzas.
> 
> ...



La solucion es facil. Ya que pagas un premium elevado deberias COMPRAR SOLO LO QUE TIENEN EN STOCK Y TE MANDAN YA, SIN ESPERAS. Problema solucionado. Cuanto tardaran en ver eso sino lo vieron ya? muy poco o nada. El marron sera para los vendedores o los de las tiendas, tiempo al tiempo.
Porque quizas ahora se estan forrando con los superpremiums, pero eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. No hay que ser un lince para verlo.
Una tienda te la puede jugar una vez, si lo hace 2, el problema es tuyo y el tonto eres tu.
Te pongo un listado de las tiendas que he mandado a tomar por el culo? Fliparias. Y oye, las tiendas "nuevas" no se terminan. Solo hay que trabajar/comprar/negociar con gente seria y esto que tu comentas no pasaria.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Feb 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> La solucion es facil. Ya que pagas un premium elevado deberias COMPRAR SOLO LO QUE TIENEN EN STOCK Y TE MANDAN YA, SIN ESPERAS. Problema solucionado. Cuanto tardaran en ver eso sino lo vieron ya? muy poco o nada. El marron sera para los vendedores o los de las tiendas, tiempo al tiempo.
> Porque quizas ahora se estan forrando con los superpremiums, pero eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. No hay que ser un lince para verlo.
> Una tienda te la puede jugar una vez, si lo hace 2, el problema es tuyo y el tonto eres tu.
> Te pongo un listado de las tiendas que he mandado a tomar por el culo? Fliparias. Y oye, las tiendas "nuevas" no se terminan. Solo hay que trabajar/comprar/negociar con gente seria y esto que tu comentas no pasaria.



Yo con los sevillanos pagué la novatada. +2 meses esperando unas putas Britannias. Ponen precios golosones (en un principio mejores incluso que belgas o estonios) pero una y no más. Que son Britannias joer, Britannias! y no monedas premium de tiradas menores de 10k de alguna idílica isla del Pacífico.


----------



## MIP (27 Feb 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Los frikis de reddit intentan pumpear la plata comprando masivamente y el resultado es que su cotización se hunde...
> 
> En fin los langostos propietarios de tiendas que se han hecho aún más ricos estos días os dan las gracias.



Se hundirá en papel porque las tiendas están dando pedidos a finales de marzo...

Como siga así la cosa habrá una desconexión completa entre la plata papel y la física. 

Y al final con la de papel no haces paneles solares ni baterías de coche.


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Con lo que le tumbaron al oro, a la plata tendrían que haberle quitado más. Solo le quitaron un -2,60% vs el -2% del oro. O lo está haciendo mejor que el oro o el lunes - martes le meten una buena (bajada).
> 
> También un buen indicador de que no se han cebado lo suficiente con ella es la ausencia del rumano dando por saco y colgándose medallitas



Pues el rumanillo ha ganado la apuesta semanal del hilo "Pregunta de los domingos ¿donde estará la plata el próximo fin de semana?"




Así que ni lo dudes, que te vas a quedar corto con lo de las "medallitas". A ver con que nos sorprende el gurú bipolar Paco del foro, sección metales.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Feb 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Los frikis de reddit intentan pumpear la plata comprando masivamente y el resultado es que su cotización se hunde...
> 
> En fin los langostos propietarios de tiendas que se han hecho aún más ricos estos días os dan las gracias.



Cotizacion plata marzo 2020.... 13$... 1 año despues 26.60$. Mas de un 100% en un año, desde luego si si que se ha hundido


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Feb 2021)

Mar


CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Los de las tiendas están haciendo el agosto con tantas ventas y premiums altos. Encima venden hoy caro y entregan a meses vista por falta de stock. De momento tienen suerte puesto que venden caro y cada día compran más barato con las bajadas. Negocio redondo.
> 
> No obstante a los de reddit no les tiembla el pulso, lo tienen claro y una bajada de precio lo único que hace es que piensen en comprar más, pues con los mismos dólares cargan más onzas.
> 
> ...



Margenes de maniobra grades! .... Buffff, para mear y no echar gota..


----------



## Silver94 (27 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Cotizacion plata marzo 2020.... 13$... 1 año despues 26.60$. Mas de un 100% en un año, desde luego si si que se ha hundido



Lo de la plata es acojonante, en cuanto baja un euro en dos dias la gente ya empieza a echarse las manos a la cabeza y a hablar de perdidas jajajaja.


----------



## Piel de Luna (27 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Mar
> 
> Margenes de maniobra grades! .... Buffff, para mear y no echar gota..



Los margenes comerciales de cualquier mayorista andan por el 6/10%, dime solo 1 negocio que tenga esos margenes comerciales y que ademas dedique un 10/15% (si no mucho mas) a polizas de aseguradoras para cumplimentar las normativas de protección de datos.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Feb 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Pues el rumanillo ha ganado la apuesta semanal del hilo "Pregunta de los domingos ¿donde estará la plata el próximo fin de semana?"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 583893
> 
> ...



@Depeche díganos argo payo, que el @romanillo (a.k.a. oráculo del foro) te está comiendo la tostada y lo petó esta semana en el hilo del precio de la plata


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Pues el rumanillo ha ganado la apuesta semanal del hilo "Pregunta de los domingos ¿donde estará la plata el próximo fin de semana?"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 583893
> 
> ...



Dejalo que descanse que ayer me lo subi por la cuesta gomerez hasta el llano de la perdiz corriendo, lo he convencido para que se meta a policia haber si pasa las primeras semanas y se acostumbra al ritmillo de entrenamiento o me manda a tomar porculo.

Ser funcionario va a ser el futuro por que en estos años solo habra ruina.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Cotizacion plata marzo 2020.... 13$... 1 año despues 26.60$. Mas de un 100% en un año, desde luego si si que se ha hundido



Cotizacion 25 de abril 2011 estuvo en 50 dolares, 12 años despues la vemos en 26,60 perdida de valor de casi el 50%

Seamos serios y tal.

Su precio real hoy en dia esta por debajo de los 20 euros, unas semanas estara en 15 y otras en 20 esas oscilaciones si son normales, como viene una ruina cojonuda pues podremos comprar la de los particulares a una media de 16 y 18 euros que ya han ganado bastante las tiendas durante este ultimo año y con lo que les queda de coleteo mientras no termine todo esto del virus.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (27 Feb 2021)




----------



## sdPrincBurb (27 Feb 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Los frikis de reddit intentan pumpear la plata comprando masivamente y el resultado es que su cotización se hunde...
> 
> En fin los langostos propietarios de tiendas que se han hecho aún más ricos estos días os dan las gracias.



Parece que no te enteras de nada, definitivamente esto no es para ti, sigue con tus euros.


----------



## Manzano1 (27 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo con los sevillanos pagué la novatada. +2 meses esperando unas putas Britannias. Ponen precios golosones (en un principio mejores incluso que belgas o estonios) pero una y no más. Que son Britannias joer, Britannias! y no monedas premium de tiradas menores de 10k de alguna idílica isla del Pacífico.



Si vas a largo plazo y el precio es competitivo ¿que más da esperar, 1,2 o 6 meses?


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Feb 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Si vas a largo plazo y el precio es competitivo ¿que más da esperar, 1,2 o 6 meses?



Ya puestos, nos podemos esperar un año y que otros trabajen con nuestro dinero y sin intereses. No te jode... . Y sin contar el riesgo de contra parte... Vamos, que para eso lo compro yo mismo en costodia en una bóveda de Londres o Zurich o me voy al papel directamente


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (27 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Los margenes comerciales de cualquier mayorista andan por el 6/10%, dime solo 1 negocio que tenga esos margenes comerciales y que ademas dedique un 10/15% (si no mucho mas) a polizas de aseguradoras para cumplimentar las normativas de protección de datos.



A ver, yo hablo siempre desde la barrera, lo que veo como usuario.

Tiro a comprar y veo un sobre-spot grande.

Y la misma empresa me dice que me lo recompra el mismo día mucho más barato del spot.

Seguramente por el caminito hay pagos, intermediarios, seguros altísimos (dado el producto que se vende), locales, cajas blindadas y mil cosas más que pagar/mantener.

Pero todo eso el usuario final no lo sabemos. Si tienes tienda y te dedicas a ello estaría bien que nos abrieses los ojos y arrojases luz en el asunto.

Jamás pretendería desacreditar a nadie, todo el mundo tiene derecho a ganarse el pan de la manera más honrada que considere, y como en todos los negocios, siempre hay gastos y cosas que el cliente final no vemos.

Por ejemplo:

SOBERANO de George V, a precio spot = 337,85€

- Entro en Degussa y me descargo la lista de precios.

- Veo que recompran 1 Soberano de George V por 309,00€ = mordida de 8,54%

- Sin embargo los venden a 376,20€ = premium de 11,35%

A todo esto hay que añadir los gastos de envío, que aún encarecen más.

Acaso mi dinero vale menos? Porqué no recompran a precio spot? Se van casi 70€ en 8 gr de su oro a mi oro.

Y esto es un caso "regulado" en el que sabes a lo que vas. Un "ComproOro" esos si que meten hachazos de verdad, puedes ver un -20-30% de mordida sobre el spot.


----------



## OBDC (27 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> A ver, yo hablo siempre desde la barrera, lo que veo como usuario.
> 
> Tiro a comprar y veo un sobre-spot grande.
> 
> ...



El oro te salva de la "inflacion" pero no de los mercantes......
No se que prefiero.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> A ver, yo hablo siempre desde la barrera, lo que veo como usuario.
> 
> Tiro a comprar y veo un sobre-spot grande.
> 
> ...



Por ahora no se ha dado la situación de marzo de 2020 cuando el desacople entre el precio del papel y el del físico se puso de manifiesto y las tiendas compraban oro a particulares por encima del precio de spot.

Si el silversqueeze tiene éxito la situación puede repetirse y de alargarse en el tiempo, los mercados donde se fija el precio mediante ventas al descubierto van a pasar a la irrelevancia. Es un momento estupendo para que alguna nación que aspire a que su mercado de oro denominado en su divisa se convierta en el referente mundial aproveche la situación para posicionarse...

La irrelevancia del COMEX para fijar el precio del oro supone igualmente un duro golpe para el dólar cuyo valor real respecto al oro (base del sistema monetario) dejará de estar determinado por el oro-papel y tendrá que descubrirse su precio de nuevo. Esta vez se descubrirá respecto al oro físico con las reglas que utilizan los mercados donde no se puede operar al descubierto.

Creo que a China le puede interesar aprovechar a su favor el movimiento del silversqueeze para forzar a cambiar la operativa del COMEX y la LBMA y redescubrir el valor del dólar o bien hacerlos colapsar dejando como casi única alternativa su yuan digital para acceder a los mercados de metales preciosos. Queda menos de un año para el lanzamiento oficial del yuan digital...


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cotizacion 25 de abril 2011 estuvo en 50 dolares, 12 años despues la vemos en 26,60 perdida de valor de casi el 50%
> 
> Seamos serios y tal.



Según tú, de 26.6 a 50 va un 50%

Anda, retrasado, vuelve al colegio a terminar la ESO, paleto!


----------



## Tichy (27 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> A ver, yo hablo siempre desde la barrera, lo que veo como usuario.
> 
> Tiro a comprar y veo un sobre-spot grande.
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero es que Degussa están casi solos en esto. En Alemania esos 70€ son menos de 15€, por ejemplo en esta casa con tienda física en varias ciudades:
1 Pfund Sovereign Mix | Heubach Edelmetalle
Si aquí en España hubiera más tiendas, más clientes y por tanto más transacciones, seguro que la competencia bajaría ese margen rápidamente.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> A ver, yo hablo siempre desde la barrera, lo que veo como usuario.
> 
> Tiro a comprar y veo un sobre-spot grande.
> 
> ...



Debe ser porque nadie trabaja gratis rick..


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Según tú, de 26.6 a 50 va un 50%
> 
> Anda, retrasado, vuelve al colegio a terminar la ESO, paleto!




Es verdad se me ha ido la cabeza pero el paleto os pone a algunos ultimamente la venta de plata a precio de oro un poco mas dificil.

El que comprara plata en Cotizacion 25 de abril 2011 a 50 dolares, 12 años despues tendria que vender a la mitad del precio en la que la compro, menos por que luego en la tienda no le van a dar ni esa mitad...............................

Ale ai estan los datos, la plata siempre sube jajajajjaja la plata conserva siempre valor y te proteje jajajajjajajajaja

Me da igual que vendais toda la que podais pero no engañeis diciendo que si plata a 100 que si plata a 100.000 ya dependiendo de la imaginacion de cada uno.


----------



## stuka (27 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Eres un crack amigo, todo el mundo del foro te menciona.
> Eres mi antihéroe favorito, me descojono con todos tus antiseguidores tratando de sellar tu resiliencia y lo único que hacen es llenarte el ego.
> Soy tu fan.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Eres una mierda lamentable buscando con ahínco el agradecimiento de tu amo psicópata.

Ni siquiera tu amo te da un thanks cuando le sorbes el culo. Lamentable.



Tú eres este:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Eres una mierda lamentable buscando con ahínco el agradecimiento de tu amo psicópata.
> 
> Ni siquiera tu amo te da un thanks cuando le sorbes el culo. Lamentable.
> 
> ...




Si almenos estuvieras delgada y fueras guapa............. pero sobretodo siendo delgada algo podriamos hacer.

Pon foto de cuerpo anda haber si podemos arreglar algun tipo de encuentro, se ve que vas buscando desde hace tiempo algo asi.


----------



## stuka (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si almenos estuvieras delgada y fueras guapa............. pero sobretodo siendo delgada algo podriamos hacer.
> 
> Pon foto de cuerpo anda haber si podemos arreglar algun tipo de encuentro, se ve que vas buscando desde hace tiempo algo asi.





Has quemado a tu personaje, psicópata. Serénate y entra aquí con otro de tus multis, porque esto ya es patético.

El punto álgido de tu largo declive fue la historia del negro y su Ferrari…pero no tienes control y no sabes parar.

Ya veremos si algún día no te vemos colgando de un pino como una piltrafa, puto psicópata.

RESPECTO A TU AVATAR:




*"Personalidad*

_Shaka es un personaje que destaca por su serenidad y sabiduría, comprendiendo la fisiología del hombre y el mundo a la perfección. Muestra actitudes de *arrogancia*, superioridad, *y sobre todo, de fanfarronería y soberbia* en sus combates c*ontra seres que considere inferiores a él*, como Santos de Bronce o Specters de baja categoría. A pesar de su tranquilidad*, Shaka es un hombre que llega a molestarse con facilidad y actuar con crueldad *como se mostró en su encuentro con Ikki*; *además de que* carece totalmente de piedad.*_


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Has quemado a tu personaje, psicópata. Serénate y entra aquí con otro de tus multis, porque esto ya es patético.
> 
> El punto álgido de tu largo declive fue la historia del negro y su Ferrari…pero no tienes control y no sabes parar.
> 
> ...





Que si que lo que quieras pero pon una fotillo ya que tan desesperada andas bucandome por todos los hilos del foro, como te comentaba si eres delgada podriamos apañar algo.

Tambien importante la edad, si tienes mas de 30 en alta probabilidad tampoco vas a interesarme.

Si no vas a decir edad ni a poner foto vete a buscar compañia y conversacion con otro, seguro que no te faltan pretendientes aburridos por el foro.


----------



## stuka (27 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que si que lo que quieras pero pon una fotillo ya que tan desesperada andas bucandome por todos los hilos del foro, como te comentaba si eres delgada podriamos apañar algo.
> 
> Tambien importante la edad, si tienes mas de 30 en alta probabilidad tampoco vas a interesarme.
> 
> Si no vas a decir edad ni a poner foto vete a buscar compañia y conversacion con otro, seguro que no te faltan pretendientes aburridos por el foro.




RESPECTO A TU AVATAR:




*"Personalidad*

_Shaka es un personaje que destaca por su serenidad y sabiduría, comprendiendo la fisiología del hombre y el mundo a la perfección. Muestra actitudes de *arrogancia*, superioridad, *y sobre todo, de fanfarronería y soberbia* en sus combates c*ontra seres que considere inferiores a él*, como Santos de Bronce o Specters de baja categoría. A pesar de su tranquilidad*, Shaka es un hombre que llega a molestarse con facilidad y actuar con crueldad *como se mostró en su encuentro con Ikki*; *además de que* carece totalmente de piedad.*_ 



Yo no te he buscado, *arrogante, fanfarrón y soberbio* psicópata. Has sido tú el que ha saltado sin llamarte. Eres tú el que me ha buscado.

Tienes una obsesión con la delgadez, siempre lo mencionas. ¿Acaso te creó un trauma contemplar durante décadas a tu mamá-morsa desplomada en el sofá?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> RESPECTO A TU AVATAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero si siempre entras hablando de mi en cualquier hilo del foro, si quieres ganarte mi amor empieza por poner una foto que menos.... di tambien la edad tampoco tengo necesidad de quedar con ancianas.

Claro que hago mencion a la delgadez la obesidad es una enfermedad y no voy a quedar con una femina enferma si llevo intencion de apareamiento.

Estas obsesionada conmigo asi que pon la foto o como te he dicho buscate otro, tambien tienes la opcion de tomarte la pastillita que te manda el medico loracepan, valium, transilium o estas se te quedan pequeñas y te mandan de otras mas chungas ?

Ya no contesto mas si no hay foto.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Eres una mierda lamentable buscando con ahínco el agradecimiento de tu amo psicópata.
> 
> Ni siquiera tu amo te da un thanks cuando le sorbes el culo. Lamentable.
> 
> ...



Y tú que buscas conmigo?
Que te de tu ración diaria viejito pervertido?









Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Eres un crack amigo, todo el mundo del foro te menciona.
> Eres mi antihéroe favorito, me descojono con todos tus antiseguidores tratando de sellar tu resiliencia y lo único que hacen es llenarte el ego.
> Soy tu fan.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



@Notrabajo34 dame un zank por favor que me derrito por tu aprobación!!

Hay cada gilipolla aquí que muerde la hiel de la provocación y tiene incontinencia, porque no puedo creer que sea tan gilipollas de responder. Tiene que ser un problema de diarrea cerebral o incontinencia neuronal.

Porfi, dame un zank con cada una de tus multis, incluso con la mía porque yo también soy una multi tuya 
Porfi, no te olvides.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Y tú que buscas conmigo?
> Que te de tu ración diario viejito pervertido?
> 
> 
> ...




No me jodas que encima va a tener rabo ?

Nunca dejo de aprobechar una situacion que pueda acabar en follamiento, son 100 euros que me ahorro para invertir en oro que se me acabe rentabilizando para polvos futuros.

Por eso hago atletismo para poder escapar cuando en alguna de estas quedadas furtivas la cosa se ponga fea y en lugar de una forera aparezca un forero, no me estrañaria nada que la tarada sea un tarado.

Una cosilla si dejo escrita para todos los aqui presentes, mucho cuidado con el foro que aunque haya un 99 % de gente normal incluyendo en esta a los que nos quieren vender plata a precios desorbitados, al fin y al cabo solo buscan beneficio y negocio cosa medio normal.......... hay aqui cada chalado que da miedo, asi que mucho cuidado, no digo chalado dentro de las chaladuras que podamos tener todos, digo chalado en terminos de volados de la cabeza capaces de seguiros por la calle por que piensen que el servicio secreto de la antigua urs se lo ordena.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> @Notrabajo34 dame un zank por favor que me derrito por tu aprobación!!
> 
> Hay cada gilipolla aquí que muerde la hiel de la provocación y tiene incontinencia, porque no puedo creer que sea tan gilipollas de responder. Tiene que ser un problema de diarrea cerebral o incontinencia neuronal.
> 
> ...




ajajjaja aqui te lo dejo 

Esta lleva ya un tiempo entrando por todos sitios buscandome, bueno esta o este que acabas de abrirme los ojos, pero no es la unica, ahora tengo a un ignorado que lleva cuatro dias escribiendome mensajes estraños y sin coherencia, algunos de ellos miedo dan.

Si teneis mucha ilusion en leerlos os los copio.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ajajjaja aqui te lo dejo
> 
> Esta lleva ya un tiempo entrando por todos sitios buscandome, bueno esta o este que acabas de abrirme los ojos, pero no es la unica, ahora tengo a un ignorado que lleva cuatro dias escribiendome mensajes estraños y sin coherencia, algunos de ellos miedo dan.
> 
> Si teneis mucha ilusion en leerlos os los copio.



Copia, copia, que da vidilla a este páramo de monos solemnes que necesitan que los traten como seres importantes en algún lado y buscan un foro porque en la vida real se parten el culo de ellos.
Venga que se pillan un berrinche y nos amenazan (por enésima vez) con enviarnos al ignore y no dejan de leernos y zumban los WSP entre ellos hablando de nosotros...






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Copia, copia, que da vidilla a este páramo de monos solemnes que necesitan que los traten como seres importantes en algún lado y buscan un foro porque en la vida real se parten el culo de ellos.
> Venga que se pillan un berrinche y nos amenazan (por enésima vez) con enviarnos al ignore y no dejan de leernos y zumban los WSP entre ellos hablando de nosotros...
> 
> 
> ...




Aqui lo dejo, he tenido que dejar de ignorarlo para leer todo lo que me ha mandado, no le he contestado a ni uno viendo que no esta muy bien pero en fin.



 Viernes a la(s) 4:36 AM 
queréis problemas de verdad o quedaros como estáis?

 Viernes a la(s) 8:35 PM 
por ahí te tiene ganas alguno, y al del comando del 3301... yo me daría prisa en traer la bolsa, no vaya a ser contactado

 Viernes a la(s) 8:45 PM 
me voy a chivar al comisario, de todo lo que se, jajaja

 Viernes a la(s) 8:45 PM 
cuando hable con jfk jr personalmente

 Viernes a la(s) 8:47 PM 
1- te voy a chantajear!!

2- mucho cuidadito con lo que dices que llamo a mi abogado ehhh



 Viernes a la(s) 8:47 PM 
debería hacer un comic con tu patetica vida y publicarlo en deviant

1- voy a mandarte gente peligrosa

2 te voy a encarcelar por antisemita

3 no follas

4 uy , creo que me van a lichar con toda la judiada

 Viernes a la(s) 9:55 PM 
aqui el unico que se cree magnético eres tú, con ese tocamiento interesantón de barbita y gestitos

 Viernes a la(s) 9:55 PM 
sobretodo cuando empiezas, jejeje, voy a por el coche, jejeje

 Viernes a la(s) 9:56 PM 
nos van a eliminar a los judíos, jejeje, voy a aprovechar a estar con mi novia antes de que me deje y se lleve al perro

 Viernes a la(s) 9:57 PM 
voy a ciberacosar un ratito a Mercurio, un ratito a Alfie, haré un gestito jeje, leeré a Chopenhauer, jeje, ay, jeje

 Viernes a la(s) 9:58 PM 
voy a tantear que tengo por ahí en el foro para ciberacosar... voy a hacer un meme discordiano para que no me exterminen

 Viernes a la(s) 10:00 PM 
voy a entrevistar a rodrigo mora un ratito, antes de hackearle el movil a un nuevo forero que me queire exterminar


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

Aqui mas del mismo y ya lo meto de nuevo en ignore no sea que me vea y se acuerde otra vez de mi.




 Viernes a la(s) 4:26 AM 
¿de que cojones hablas?

 Viernes a la(s) 2:10 PM 
Si me pagáis por los aportes, estupendo

no entiendo como queréis que transmita la información si no es medio humorísticamente

 Viernes a la(s) 2:10 PM 
empiezo a contar la historia del grupo progresivo canterbury, o un poco después?

 Viernes a la(s) 2:25 PM 
no puedo vincular a copeland con Bunbury sin ser muy retorcido, al menos entrego el mensaje de PARCERISA....

 Viernes a la(s) 2:34 PM 
puedo decir que el guitarrista de police , tocó en Soft Machine y con Robert Fripp ¿y?

 Viernes a la(s) 7:56 PM 
tengo mucho mucho miedo me persiguen, los agentes rusos me estan buscando

 Viernes a la(s) 7:58 PM 
sobretodo si me mandáis al comando masón derroído

 Viernes a la(s) 7:59 PM 
cuando llegue el apocalipsis, y nos instalen el microchip, nos fostiaremos hasta que quede uno

 Viernes a la(s) 8:14 PM 
para ser judiazos de mierda, no soltáis ni un duro

 Viernes a la(s) 8:14 PM 
luego habla de ratas

 Viernes a la(s) 8:16 PM 
aun espero el pago, despues dsaparezco

 Viernes a la(s) 8:19 PM 
si quieres me puedes invitar a un cigarro, anormal, me lo puedes traer y llamar al timbre

 Viernes a la(s) 8:25 PM 
os espero en mi casa, llamas al timbre y subes, me podeis avisar en el foro

 Viernes a la(s) 9:40 PM 
estoy seguro que tambien eres pro-aria justa y legal (y Voodo). ya verás cuando se entere todo el Comisario Jimeno


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Feb 2021)

Las últimas aportaciones son ya puro floodeo, secuestrando el tema e inundándolo de mensajes basura, a ver qué pasa con la moderación.

Venga, último inventario de CRIMEX: 393.063.426,56 oz de plata, 195.765.560,095 de ellas correspondientes a JPM; 39.384.105,477 oz de oro, y JPM 10.290.613,179 de ellas.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (28 Feb 2021)

*@OBDC y @Notrabajo34 *Reportados. A ver si la moderación actua de oficio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> *@OBDC y @Notrabajo34 *Reportados. A ver si la moderación actua de oficio.



Ostia que miedo me ha reportado, cuanto ostigamiento ultimamente, parece que de verdad os jode que se digan cosas como que hace once años la plata estaba a 50 dolares la onza y ahora esta a 26, pues a mamarla que voy a seguir recordandolo cada vez que me de la gana.


----------



## MarioBroh (28 Feb 2021)

Utilizad el ignore. Mano de santo


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ostia que miedo me ha reportado, cuanto ostigamiento ultimamente, parece que de verdad os jode que se digan cosas como que hace once años la plata estaba a 50 dolares la onza y ahora esta a 26, pues a mamarla que voy a seguir recordandolo cada vez que me de la gana.



Es que son de listos.....con un reporte en el que te baneen, el resultado como castigo te obligan a cambiar de nick .
Que miedooooo...es para temblar. No entiendo como pueden hacer amenazas tan pueriles. No sabía se conectaban desde el jardín de infantes.
Yo pensaba que estábamos en el ignore, y que no nos leía nadie.


Bueno, deja a estos pirados antisociales y a lo nuestro, yo ni ignoro ni reporto a nadie, a mi todos me divierten, los listos porque te enseñan y los anormales porque te partes con ellos. 

Vamos a hacer un resumen de las conclusiones que se saca aquí, con el argumentario de los vendedores encubiertos de tiendas tratando de pumpear el oro para pillar incuatos:

Oro: mantiene el valor desde la época romana. Con una onza se compraban un par de buenos trajes igual que hoy (eso dicen, pero yo no lo puedo corroborar lo del valor en Roma, no pase por ahí en esa época). Inversión ideal para vampiros, licántropos e inmortales de las conocidas series, ya que ellos si viven miles de años. Yo a duras penas llegare a los 80 años, y antes seguro que vendería por lo que perdería muchísimo valor en la reventa, es siempre que no haya comprado en el 2011 que seguiría perdiendo dinero a la fecha lo que haría la peor inversión de mi vida sumada a la reventa.
Sirve para follar. Bien, esto lo ha corroborado @Notrabajo34 con sus trapicheos. 
Fácil de guardar (esto todavía no pillo el cómo)
Si se te jode un diente, vas al dentista y te pone uno precioso, de oro por supuesto así vas fashion por la vida.
Si baja mejor, así compras más de lo que te ha hecho perder un huevo de dinero. Pensándolo bien, con esta teoria, voy a comprar acciones de Día que están baratas.

Plata: Cuanto más demanda más baja el precio. 
No tocarla que se oxida, conservarla en estuches herméticos presurizados y sellados, y sin luz ultravioleta. Si la compras rodiada mejor, así no se jode.
Mantiene el valor si la compras a principio del 2020 y no la vendes ahora, sino en 500 años, o mejor, no la vendes nunca y te mueres dejándola en herencia y así sucesivamente porque si vendes la palmas.

Obviamente tienen razón, el valor se mantiene si no vendes nunca jamás, una onza de un metal, será una onza de un metal dentro del tiempo que pase. También pensé en comprarme un martillo, pase lo que pase es un martillo y vale como un martillo y estará ahí miles de años, no pierde valor y además es útil ya que de vez en cuando permite clavar un clavo para colgar un cuadro. Lógica pura y dura. No se vende y ya está, ahí la oncita sigue viva y coleando igual que el martillo que todo el mundo necesita y en un reventa siempre puedes vender. El resto de metales es una mierda pinchada en un palo.
El aluminio por ejemplo es pésima inversión, aunque lleve en un año una apreciación del 50% y subiendo. Mejor el oro, y no vendas, así no te enteras lo que te comen los reventa ni que el precio baja. Tu ves en tu cofre del tesoro tu oncita y serás feliz.

Hilo mítico.



Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Feb 2021)




----------



## Muttley (28 Feb 2021)

Enorme hilo
Para no perdérselo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que son de listos.....con un reporte en el que te baneen, el resultado como castigo te obligan a cambiar de nick .
> Que miedooooo...es para temblar. No entiendo como pueden hacer amenazas tan pueriles. No sabía se conectaban desde el jardín de infantes.
> Yo pensaba que estábamos en el ignore, y que no nos leía nadie.
> 
> ...



Los MPs imo, únicamente valen como moneda si hay una hiperinflación, para comprar comida en caso de que a alguien le sobre como para vender. También sirven para un Mad Max tipo caída de Internet. No sirven para ganar fiat, a no ser que te montes una joyería, pero igual te serviría comprar y vender cualquier otra cosa. Para el MadMax, el Sr. Llinares recomienda 2 años de gastos básicos en MPs, 1/3 en monedas de oro y 2/3 en monedas de plata, todo a spot ±.







Guardar un año de comida/agua, un arma/munición y tener un bunker, como hacen en Suiza, tampoco es descabellado.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Los MPs imo, únicamente valen como moneda si hay una hiperinflación, para comprar comida en caso de que a alguien le sobre como para vender. También sirven para un Mad Max tipo caída de Internet. No sirven para ganar fiat, a no ser que te montes una joyería, pero igual te serviría comprar y vender cualquier otra cosa. Para el MadMax, el Sr. Llinares recomienda 2 años de gastos básicos en MPs, 1/3 en monedas de oro y 2/3 en monedas de plata, todo a spot ±.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584543
> 
> ...



La última opción es más inteligente porque compras para el MAD MAX la comida a precio de comida, y no a precio de oro en el MAD MAX. Ahorrar esa transacción intermedia, te puede ahorrar un pastizal.
En una caida de Internet si es breve, no importa demasiado, con un poco de FIAT te sobrara, si es duradera por algo como puede ser un PEM, se aplica de vuelta lo primero.
Además te agrego que si en un MAD MAX detectan que tienes oro como para comer un año entero, no durarías ni 10 días y seguro que te detectan porque no tienes más remedio que ir ofreciendo oro a cambio de comida, mientras que si tienes comida puedes evitar exponerla.
Lo cierto es que en un MAD MAX, si no tienes armas y munición para defender el oro o la comida, poco te valdrán.
Y si tienes armas y munición, tampoco necesitas ni oro ni comida.
Conclusión, más vale el plomo que el oro para la circunstancia que expones amigo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Feb 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Utilizad el ignore. Mano de santo



Lo malo del ignore es que te obliga a tener que iniciar sesión. Pero bueno habrá que hacerlo.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Lo malo del ignore es que te obliga a tener que iniciar sesión. Pero bueno habrá que hacerlo.



.






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Y si tienes armas y munición, tampoco necesitas ni oro ni comida.



Por qué? Si es porque puedes robar a otros, no soy de esa creencia.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Por qué? Si es porque puedes robar a otros, no soy de esa creencia.



Yo tampoco amigo, pero con armas y munición si tienes buen pulso algún jabalí, perdiz, liebre e incluso alguna cabra puede caer.
Es curioso ver que formas distintas tienen de ver el MAD MAX en Europa que en USA.
En USA son mucho más prácticos en la desconexión con el sistema que en Europa. Promueven la independencia energética, de transporte y de alimentación. En Europa se cree que se puede solventar un MAD MAX y controlar a la turba con oro, cosa que ha demostrado más que rotundamente la IIWW con el expolio que han sufrido los judíos por la la panda Nazi y Suiza que no funciona y que no ha servido de aprendizaje a generaciones futuras.
Ya he comentado alguna vez las desgracias que me ha contado el padre de un buen amigo judío Hungaro de lo que han vivido en esa época. Más vale aprender de la experiencia ajena 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## L'omertá (28 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Enorme hilo
> Para no perdérselo.



Si la Fed ñe mete mano a los bonos no habrá oro para todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2021)

Admitamoslo....la diligencia dio paso al coche, el telegrafo al telefono, el fijo al móvil y el oro.....


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Promueven la independencia energética, de transporte y de alimentación.



Eso ya lo tengo resuelto.


----------



## scratch (28 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Admitamoslo....la diligencia dio paso al coche, el telegrafo al telefono, el fijo al móvil y el oro.....



Llevan 5000 años tratando de "darle el pase"


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ostia que miedo me ha reportado, cuanto ostigamiento ultimamente, parece que de verdad os jode que se digan cosas como que hace once años la plata estaba a 50 dolares la onza y ahora esta a 26, pues a mamarla que voy a seguir recordandolo cada vez que me de la gana.



Mira capullo, a mi no me jode si hace 11 años la plata estaba a X dólares y ahora a X/2. Lo primero, porque a la hora de comprar, compro en Euros y no en dólares y esas cuentas que dices ya no saldrían. No estuvo a 50,00 y ahora tampoco a 26,00 pero ya sabemos que para ti, hablar con un mínimo de exactitud es una quimera.
Te acaban de pintar la cara diciendo que no sabes ni calcular un 50%... podías haber salido del paso diciendo que el 50% lo calculabas sobre 50 y no sobre 26, pero la cabeza no te da para eso.

Tu no llevas aquí 11 años ni de coña, tu entraste preguntando por unos lingotes que habías machacado para comprobar si por dentro eran tb de oro y si había un método para detectarlo. Te ayudamos (como siempre), te dijimos métodos fiables, intentaste vender en el hilo de compraventa y todo lo demás ha sido un sin parar de tocar los cojones al personal.

Tu lo que buscas es un primo de zumosol o un hermano mayor que te lleve de la manita diciendo qué inversión es la más rentable, en qué momento justo tienes que salirte porque 2 céntimos más allá se va a girar y va a comenzar a bajar... en resumen, alguien que tenga la bolita mágica. ¿Y todo a cambio de qué? Pues si se equivoca, tener que soportar tus lamentos y pataletas, y si acertara tener que soportar como te pavoneas de la buena inversión que has hecho y de lo tontos que son los demás. Paga a un gestor, cuélgate de su cuello, y deja de tocar los huevos.

Pero tu eres el listo, el que mejores inversiones hace....comprando cobre por plata y viniendo aquí a tirárselas por semejante azaña.

Te quejas de que entre los foreros hay alguno cuyo interés es vender y por lo tanto, calientan al personal haciéndoles ver ganancias que son totalmente improbables. Pero como no tienes ni puta idea de quienes son, ni la vas a tener, lanzas las campanas al vuelto y acusas a todos en general.
Pues claro que los hay, yo no digo que "no me conste" como ha dicho algún forero por aquí. Yo digo que me consta, porque me lo ha dicho a mi (nombre, apellidos y página web desde la que vendían) y al resto se les nota demasiado. Lo llevo diciendo por estos hilos desde 2012, DICIENDO, que no es lo mismo que dando el coñazo a todas horas como haces tu.
De todas formas, ¿a ti qué más te da? Si cuando viene un forero dando consejos (asqueado en concreto) diciendo que se compre poco a poco, comprobando el material, comprar según se va ganando y con toda la prudencia posible, tu en vez de hacerle caso te metes con el por no sé qué idioteces que tienes en la cabeza....

Tu quieres pegar el pelotazo rápido a consta de inversiones que te aconsejen los demás. Te has perdido el tren del BTC y nos echas la culpa, pero si llevaras tanto tiempo por aquí como dices ya conocerías a foreros que andaban por estos hilos de los mp y cuando el BTC estaba a 100 decidieron cambiar y meterse a BTC, diciéndolo públicamente en el foro. ¿Porque no les hiciste caso y te fuiste con ellos? ya que hablas de hace 11 años por aquí....



OBDC dijo:


> Es que son de listos.....con un reporte en el que te baneen, el resultado como castigo te obligan a cambiar de nick .
> Que miedooooo...es para temblar. No entiendo como pueden hacer amenazas tan pueriles. No sabía se conectaban desde el jardín de infantes.
> Yo pensaba que estábamos en el ignore, y que no nos leía nadie.



Te iba a soltar una parafada como la que le he soltado a Notrabajo34, pero contigo no merece la pena. Tu básicamente eres tonto. Un tío que dice que lo del oro y la plata, ni le va ni le viene, que no tiene ningún interés en ello, pero que se tira todo el día por aquí cagando comentarios absurdos....pues eso.

Más allá de Buster ( que tuvo el merito de acertar puntualmente ), más allá de Marina (que sabía argumentar), más allá de racional... te tenemos a ti. Un tipo absurdo que dice que no tiene ningún interés pero que no hace más que joder el hilo con comentarios estúpidos.

Calopez y los moderadores, ellos sabrán lo que quieren....supongo que generar tráfico y comentarios a consta de joder un hilo con buenos aportes y comentarios.

@OBDC y @Notrabajo34 Tenéis la guardería para vuestros desvaríos.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es verdad se me ha ido la cabeza pero el paleto os pone a algunos ultimamente la venta de plata a precio de oro un poco mas dificil.
> 
> El que comprara plata en Cotizacion 25 de abril 2011 a 50 dolares, 12 años despues tendria que vender a la mitad del precio en la que la compro, menos por que luego en la tienda no le van a dar ni esa mitad...............................
> 
> ...



Eres la ignorancia elevada a máxima potencia. Se escribe "ahí", ¿no te da vergüenza escribir así?. Patético.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Mira capullo, a mi no me jode si hace 11 años la plata estaba a X dólares y ahora a X/2. Lo primero, porque a la hora de comprar, compro en Euros y no en dólares y esas cuentas que dices ya no saldrían. No estuvo a 50,00 y ahora tampoco a 26,00 pero ya sabemos que para ti, hablar con un mínimo de exactitud es una quimera.
> Te acaban de pintar la cara diciendo que no sabes ni calcular un 50%... podías haber salido del paso diciendo que el 50% lo calculabas sobre 50 y no sobre 26, pero la cabeza no te da para eso.
> 
> Tu no llevas aquí 11 años ni de coña, tu entraste preguntando por unos lingotes que habías machacado para comprobar si por dentro eran tb de oro y si había un método para detectarlo. Te ayudamos (como siempre), te dijimos métodos fiables, intentaste vender en el hilo de compraventa y todo lo demás ha sido un sin parar de tocar los cojones al personal.
> ...



Define parrafada por favor, así me entero de conceptos.
Gracias


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Piel de Luna (28 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Admitamoslo....la diligencia dio paso al coche, el telegrafo al telefono, el fijo al móvil y el oro.....



A la plata


----------



## MarioBroh (28 Feb 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> A la plata



toma zasca jaja
este año pasará a la historia de wall street. la plata hará ricos a muchos, pero hay que ser cauto y tener la mente fría.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Eres la ignorancia elevada a máxima potencia. Se escribe "ahí", ¿no te da vergüenza escribir así?. Patético.



total que te jode lo de que la plata estuvo a 50 dolares en abril del 2011 y ahora este a 26.

Te equivocas en varias cosas, yo entre al foro pensando que habia gente que sabia, pero la mayoria de los que sabian se iban desalentados y artos de gente que decia bobadas y que su unica meta era el vender metales, comprad, comprad que mas da que este a 2000 la onza de oro se va a poner a 3000 y luego a 10000.

Por aquellos entonces otro de vuestros colegas trataba de vender una maquina que cuesta un paston y que por cierto la tengo, el forero decia que detectaba el tugsteno cosa que no hace.............. lo se por que la tengo y lo se por que cualquier joyero homrrado que la venda os lo dice, a mi me lo dijeron cuando la compre,,... este tio se empeñaba en decir que si lo detectaba por que claro pretendia vender unas cuantas por el foro, bueno decia que el no las vendia que era un joyero amigo suyo que podria hacer buen precio.

Solo estais los vendeburras encabronados de que estas cosas se digan.


Cuando yo decia coño esperad mejor a que baje o este sobre los 1400 euros la onza cojones............. no no este chico no sabe nada es un analfabeto si baja ya compraremos mas hay que promediar, promediando no se pierde dinero.

No se pierde los cojones........... 300 euros de perdida por onza fijate si se pierde.

Como las cosas van saliendo conforme decia pues os poneis nerviosos, es normal.


Total para resumir que entre lo de la maquinita que no detecta tugsteno y que el oro esta a 300 euros menos la onza tal como dije que pasaria ya he aportado mas al foro que todos tus colegas.

Sancho ladran, luego cabalgamos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Define parrafada por favor, así me entero de conceptos.
> Gracias
> 
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




Le jode bastante que pusiera la fecha de cuando estuvo la plata en abril de 2011 a 50 dolares y que ahora este a 26 por que eso desmonta el tema de la plata siempre sube, es el resumen basico, asi que sabiendo que les jode a estos eso habra que recordarlo a los nuevos de vez en cuando para que sepan que tambien pueden bajar las cosas y perder dinero.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (28 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Admitamoslo....la diligencia dio paso al coche, el telegrafo al telefono, el fijo al móvil y el oro.....



Mas de 5000 años avalan al oro/plata (para mi mucho mas importante la plata). Gracias, no necesito nada mas. Jamás me voy a oponer a los cambios y novedades, la tecnología es lo que trae, de hecho tengo criptos. Pero de ahi a comparar el oro/plata con lo que sea.. por favor que somos todos adultos (creo). Menos los dos personajes que tengo en ignore.


----------



## romanillo (28 Feb 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @Depeche díganos argo payo, que el @romanillo (a.k.a. oráculo del foro) te está comiendo la tostada y lo petó esta semana en el hilo del precio de la plata




Esta escondido, cuentan las malas lenguas que no supero el día que tuvo del frenesí diciendo que la plata haría la mayor subida de la historia y no se que mas, incluso salió luego corriendo a borrar y editar mensajes que había puesto cuando no paso nada de eso.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Le jode bastante que pusiera la fecha de cuando estuvo la plata en abril de 2011 a 50 dolares y que ahora este a 26 por que eso desmonta el tema de la plata siempre sube, es el resumen basico, asi que sabiendo que les jode a estos eso habra que recordarlo a los nuevos de vez en cuando para que sepan que tambien pueden bajar las cosas y perder dinero.



Lo que hay que recordarle a los nuevos que aquí muchos de los que van de "consejeros" son vendeburras. Con eso alcanza para hacer limpieza. Ya luego que cada cual haga lo que quiera y que opine lo que le salga del nabo.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## asqueado (28 Feb 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Mira capullo, a mi no me jode si hace 11 años la plata estaba a X dólares y ahora a X/2. Lo primero, porque a la hora de comprar, compro en Euros y no en dólares y esas cuentas que dices ya no saldrían. No estuvo a 50,00 y ahora tampoco a 26,00 pero ya sabemos que para ti, hablar con un mínimo de exactitud es una quimera.
> Te acaban de pintar la cara diciendo que no sabes ni calcular un 50%... podías haber salido del paso diciendo que el 50% lo calculabas sobre 50 y no sobre 26, pero la cabeza no te da para eso.
> 
> Tu no llevas aquí 11 años ni de coña, tu entraste preguntando por unos lingotes que habías machacado para comprobar si por dentro eran tb de oro y si había un método para detectarlo. Te ayudamos (como siempre), te dijimos métodos fiables, intentaste vender en el hilo de compraventa y todo lo demás ha sido un sin parar de tocar los cojones al personal.
> ...



Sigo sin entender muchos comentarios, que sera como consecuencia de estos dos foreros que tengo en el ignore.
No te molestes en explicar, ni decirle nada, es como si estuvieras ablando con la pared
Yo los tengo desde hace mucho tiempo, he ganado en salud con no leer tantas fanfarronadas y estupideces, eso del ignore es lo mejor que he hecho, porque es una lastima que en este hilo que comenzo siendo referencia sobre el oro-plata, halla derivado en puterio
Con el ignore, ni tu lees nada de ellos, ni ellos leen nada de ti, solucion perfecta para no embrutecerse



.


----------



## Just (28 Feb 2021)

asqueado dijo:


> Sigo sin entender muchos comentarios, que sera como consecuencia de estos dos foreros que tengo en el ignore.
> No te molestes en explicar, ni decirle nada, es como si estuvieras ablando con la pared
> Yo los tengo desde hace mucho tiempo, he ganado en salud con no leer tantas fanfarronadas y estupideces, eso del ignore es lo mejor que he hecho, porque es una lastima que en este hilo que comenzo siendo referencia sobre el oro-plata, halla derivado en puterio
> Con el ignore, ni tu lees nada de ellos, ni ellos leen nada de ti, solucion perfecta para no embrutecerse
> ...



Yo también mantengo limpia mi casita, porque si no bajas la basura, apesta.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (28 Feb 2021)

Poco se está hablando de oro y plata en las últimas páginas...

Esto es un post oficial, deberíamos estar hablando de ls evolución del mercado, cómo creemos que va a empezar la semana, si el oro habrá tocado fondo según las gráficas de @Dadaria o si por el contrario aún va a seguir cuesta abajo y sin frenos. De si la plata se ha estancado, seguirá bajando hasta los 15 o subirá hacia arriba. De cómo está el spot a 22 pero por menos de 28/30 o se encuentra nada con esto de la fiebre de la plata.

Solo veo que discusiones de patio de colegio, acusaciones y rencillas que deberían tratarse en privado y que de nada nos sirven. Por no hablar de ratios oro/prostis y demás movidas...

He oído conversaciones en la barra de un bar más interesantes y argumentadas.

Por favor señores, cordura, sensatez y palabras argumentadas, fundamentadas y con educación que esto no es el mercadillo de todo a un euro de los Martes, estamos hablando de economía, metales preciosos, futuro, inversiones... y al final parece "Casa Paco".


----------



## Muttley (28 Feb 2021)

Muchisimo ojo con esto.
Cambio de paradigma.
La demanda industrial ha bajado en 2020....pero no tanto como se podría estimar para el año COVID.
Un 10%.
Y la demanda de inversión y de ETF....en fin. Sobran las palabras.
En una situación de demanda industrial potente en un momento de despegue de materias primas y una inversión constante...
....”se va a quedar una tarde estupenda”.


----------



## ESC (28 Feb 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿O se sacan las CBDCs de la manga (o lo que sea que se inventen) y dicen que siguen siendo los que mandan?



Sí y no hace falta declarar nada.


----------



## Caracol (28 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Muchisimo ojo con esto.
> Cambio de paradigma.
> La demanda industrial ha bajado en 2020....pero no tanto como se podría estimar para el año COVID.
> Un 10%.
> ...



Despues de mucho tiempo, este puede ser el momento de la plata.

Si la demanda sigue así, que visto como se están vaciando las tiendas en EEUU, UK y Australia, es lo que parece. Va a dispararse.

Lo mismo las gráficas y el técnico se quedan obsoletos/desfasados, por las nuevas variables: demanda verde, demanda foril, impresión sin fin y posibilidad de un nuevo método para encontrar el precio de venta.

En Reddit r/Wallstreetsilver, llevan 50.000$ recaudados para campañas publicitarias. Son unos 37.000, en breve pueden ponerse en 100.000, gastando los cheques estímulo de EEUU.

El botón de ignorar es vital.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (28 Feb 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> En Reddit r/Wallstreetsilver, llevan 50.000$ recaudados para campañas publicitarias. .



¿Cómo? ¿Los usuarios del foro van a costear campañas publicitarias a favor de la compra de plata en físico de sus bolsillos?

Vaya tela, esa gente juega fuerte!!!

Aquí diríamos 50 por cabeza y la gente pensaría "bueno no, yo no participo, con eso me pillo más plata"...


----------



## MarioBroh (28 Feb 2021)

Yo apostaría a que esta noche en Asia la plata pega un petardazo hacia arriba de 1$ o 2$ así a lo bruto. Diría que puede subir hasta los 28$ y rebotar hacia abajo del susto hasta los 27$.


----------



## Caracol (28 Feb 2021)

Yo también creo que abrirá al alza, pero el martes la machacarán, como siempre.


----------



## timi (28 Feb 2021)

Propaganda Crash: World Economic Forum Tweets "Lockdowns Improving Cities", Then Deletes Admitting It Was Wrong | ZeroHedge


----------



## esseri (28 Feb 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 584866



Ante esa crecida, envido más , con una para recordar : En un gráfico k subí hace un par de días, las compras DE ORO *kintuplicaban* el mismo tramo del año anterior. El movimiento se sale de todo eskema. Tendrá consecuencias. Esta coyuntura debe aprovecharse y cuidarse como Oro en paño.









Caracol dijo:


> Despues de mucho tiempo, este puede ser el momento de la plata.
> 
> Si la demanda sigue así, que visto como se están vaciando las tiendas en EEUU, UK y Australia, es lo que parece. Va a dispararse.
> 
> Lo mismo las gráficas y el técnico se quedan obsoletos/desfasados, por las nuevas variables: demanda verde, demanda foril, impresión sin fin y posibilidad de un nuevo método para encontrar el precio de venta.



K se dispare el precio es secundario. Lo importante es k se disparen precio Y VALOR.

Es fundamental k los MPs entren como diox manda en el ranking crypto cuanto antes. Eso daría sentido y USO a un circulante gigantesco en manos de particulares k no hace sino poner un precio forzado y especulativo a un metal ...cuya cotización pendería de un hilo.

La plata es muy wen dinero. Ese status y percepción es lo k hay k conseguir a nivel maistream por sus propios fundamentos...y el resto, vendrá solo. No podemos kejarnos de manipulación cuando losBBanks hacen lo mismo en sentido contrario...hay k conseguir una inercia natural. ( Y aprovechar esta ola es clave ).




CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Los usuarios del foro van a costear campañas publicitarias a favor de la compra de plata en físico de sus bolsillos?
> 
> Vaya tela, esa gente juega fuerte!!!
> 
> Aquí diríamos 50 por cabeza y la gente pensaría "bueno no, yo no participo, con eso me pillo más plata"...



No descartes dinero de ballenas crypto ante el caramelito de coyuntura platera...y el pastizal con k se han encontrado. Ni en esto, ni en importes infinitamente mayores.

Su criterio monetario en gran cantidá de casos, se fundó antes en otro tipo de dinero sólido y saben perfectamente k deben diversificar ...y dónde.

Y lo de los chavalitos a estas alturas ya no se lo cree ni diox ( También es evidente como posible impulsor el propio sector metalero global ).


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Cuando los análisis se hacen con el filtro del deseo, la emociones luego afloran en forma de sollozos.
La cryptos respaldadas con metales, no dejan de ser cryptos susceptibles de dejar de ser respaldadas a la primera de cambio y serán meramente testimoniales su MC y sera para "construir" un producto de marketing que les permita a algún listo convencer a los 4 metaleros que hay en el mundo que migren a cryptos. La zanahoria atada al palo en el cuello del burro.
Todos los metaleros lo están deseando, serán fáciles de embaucar por algún fondo o gobierno a tomar por culo que después les diga:
"Al foro se viene llorado"


Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

Estuve haciendo cálculos, que para mantener el nivel de precio de La Plata, los pumperos tendrían que meter 1.300 millones mensuales para absorber La Plata generada por las minas de forma normal, que ahora deben estar echando vapor a toda máquina para sobreproducur dada la demanda y el negociete que les pusieron a huevos. Si fuera un metal sin capacidad extra de producción podría ser creíble que subiera el valor, pero la mayoría de minas pueden duplicar en breve la oferta. Por eso baja el precio aunque no haya físico. Han firmado contratos para abastecer más caro de lo que venía el mercado, pero por debajo de lo que se vende en tienda.
Vamos a tener fuegos artificiales si en Reddit no consiguen 1300 milloncetes mensuales para "agotar" la capacidad minera en muy corto plazo.
Alguien se va a forrar a costa del subidón de adrenalina de 4 iluminados.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (28 Feb 2021)

Puede que la gente compre un porcentaje X (5, 10, 25%) de lo que suele gastar en metales, destinado a criptos respaldadas en metales. Pero dudo que dejen de comprar físico.

Al final el metal es lo único que posees en físico y que además tiene un valor. Estamos viendo ya como el valor de mercado físico de la plata se está separando del valor nominal que indica el spot.

Pueden pasar dos cosas que se arregle el precio ajustándose al valor físico (subiendo el valor spot) o que se trate de una fiebre de la plata y en X meses se estampe la gente cuesta abajo y sin frenos pagando tanto sobrespot.

Son momentos que pueden marcar un antes y un después en caso de victoria del sector silversqueez, o de una de las mayores burbujas de los últimos tiempos. Como no suba mucho la plata spot en los próximos meses, pasarán años hasta que se recupere el valor de lo invertido.

O quién sabe, igual se normaliza un mercado paralelo de plata física a precio distinto al spot.

De momento todo parecen tierras pantanosas. La gracia de invertir en metales es la posibilidad de preservar valor en el tiempo, de una forma poco arriesgada, sin embargo ahora parece una casa de apuestas deportivas...


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (28 Feb 2021)

El sobrespot que se está pagando ahora por la plata bullion empieza a parecerse al que hay en joyería.

La diferencia radica en que puedes pedir 80€ por una cadena de plata que a spot vale 50€, porque dicha cadena tiene un trabajo de orfebrería y artesanía detrás que justifica ese sobreprecio. Además hace que el usuario final pueda ver con buenos ojos pagar ese extra por la pieza por eso mismo.

Sin embargo pagar 30€ o 50€ (como se está viendo) por una pieza bullion que vale 22€ es una apuesta en cierto modo arriesgada, pues su único valor intrínseco es el del metal que posee en base a su cotización actual.

Visto así y puestos a pagar un sobrespot casi merece la pena comprar anillos y cadenas en páginas de anuncios, y si hilas fino quizás el ratio sea bueno hasta comprando por catálogo.

El mayor enemigo de la plata de inversión es el IVA, es por ello que para eludir ese sobrecoste solemos acudir a la compraventa entre particulares. Normalmente un particular suele vender a spot o spot +3 o 5% algo entendible.

No obstante se está comprando plata a particulares a precios que superan al 21% de los impuestos.

La escasez tiene doble filo, puede que ahora no haya suficiente stock vs demanda, pero si se ponen a minar tierras y a producir, la demanda volverá a estar cubierta. También si sube un poco el precio, explotaciones que no resultaban rentables lo volverán a ser pudiendo producir más plata para cubrir la demanda.

Desde luego que la lucha que se está llevando a cabo es digna de admirar, y motivos no faltan para que así sea. El precio lleva manipulado muchos años y no corresponde con el spot real.

No obstante hay que reconocer que la industria que hay detrás montada es muy poderosa y el enemigo tiene muchas armas y trucos (y si esa misma industria es la que está haciendo que te empobrezcas pagando más caro de lo que debes? y si los de reddit son ellos desde un despacho de wall st riéndose de nosotros? piénsalo).

A nivel de pequeño inversor doméstico, el riesgo que supone ahora invertir en plata es muy alto. Cuando lo que se ha buscado siempre ha sido el valor refugio.

Ahora ya entra en manos de cada uno considerar si es momento de invertir a tope porque se va a ir to the moon y no hay que perder el tren, o si hay que invertir un poco por si acaso tener plaza en clase turista, o si desea pasar las vacaciones en el pueblo fuera del tumulto.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (28 Feb 2021)

Eso se está poniendo serio, el momento de la plata ha llegado.


----------



## dmb001 (28 Feb 2021)

Ni que sean 100 mil y no los 36 mil miembros oficiales del subgrupo de Reddit, no creo que tengan el cash ni las ganas de comprar al ritmo frenético que lo han estado haciendo durante mucho tiempo más. Ni los alemanes ni austríacos, que son los europeos que compran más físico les da por pedir una monster box cada semana y menos de plata.

Cuando vean que la producción de plata aumente al recuperar las minas de Latam su producción y que la bolsa se dispara con la impresión de billetes supongo que mucha gente volverá a la bolsa, que ahí es deporte nacional. Si encima los bancos, la industria y los gobiernos están de acuerdo en manipular el precio es lógico suponer que esto no durará mucho tiempo. A cada subida le sigue un bajón a plomo, como siempre.

Yo miraría mis 100 kg de plata recién comprada y pensaría "¿Pero dónde cojones voy a vender ahora todo esto y cuánto perderé?" 
Al menos si tienes que hacer regalos a alguien siempre queda bien regalar unas monedas, eso que se ahorrarán.


----------



## OBDC (28 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Ni que sean 100 mil y no los 36 mil miembros oficiales del subgrupo de Reddit, no creo que tengan el cash ni las ganas de comprar al ritmo frenético que lo han estado haciendo durante mucho tiempo más. Ni los alemanes ni austríacos, que son los europeos que compran más físico les da por pedir una monster box cada semana y menos de plata.
> 
> Cuando vean que la producción de plata aumente al recuperar las minas de Latam su producción y que la bolsa se dispara con la impresión de billetes supongo que mucha gente volverá a la bolsa, que ahí es deporte nacional. Si encima los bancos, la industria y los gobiernos están de acuerdo en manipular el precio es lógico suponer que esto no durará mucho tiempo. A cada subida le sigue un bajón a plomo, como siempre.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Para mantener la carencia de plata me sale una inversión mensual de 350k por cada forero de Reddit, siempre que no hubiera capacidad de maximizar la extracción.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## scratch (28 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Eso se está poniendo serio, el momento de la plata ha llegado.



Hostia qué risa el primer minuto, llorando estoy.


----------



## asqueado (28 Feb 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> El sobrespot que se está pagando ahora por la plata bullion empieza a parecerse al que hay en joyería.
> 
> La diferencia radica en que puedes pedir 80€ por una cadena de plata que a spot vale 50€, porque dicha cadena tiene un trabajo de orfebrería y artesanía detrás que justifica ese sobreprecio. Además hace que el usuario final pueda ver con buenos ojos pagar ese extra por la pieza por eso mismo.
> 
> ...




Con relacion a lo que comenta, antaño en los 50-60 o 70 donde no habia la facilidad de que con un clip se realizaban compras a donde mas le interesa a uno y donde hoy puede elegir al vendedor o la clase de articulo que desee, antiguamente como todos podemos comprender eso no era posible. No existia ni el iva o venia, el metal estaba barato y se podia comprar toda clase de joyas de oro y plata. La clase media resultante iba comprando poco a poco en santos, cumpleaños o primeras comuniones pulseras y collares con un peso considerable, que ahora han tenido que vender algunos mayores debido a toda la crisis que tenemos desde hace algunos años, para ayudar incluso a sus hijos. Se iba a la sociedad plateros, donde se compraban kilos de ambos metales y donde el platero realizaba sus piezas y vendia a las joyerias.
El platero le pone el precio a la pieza, (metiendole, el robo del iva), antes durante los años que he manifestado no habia esos atracos, como asi mismo la merma del metal y precio de la hechura. Siempre lo he dicho mejor comprar al platero directamente que no al de la joyeria, porque cuantas mas manos pase un articulo, saldra mucho mas caro por las mordidas, y eso pasa en cualquier producto que se compra.
El oro es oro y la plata es plata estando en moneda, medalla, granalla o joya, ahora bien hay que tener presente el kilataje de la misma, en este pais se trabaja las joyas con 18 k, en otros paises tiene un kilataje de 14 o 9.
Ahora bien recomiendo cuando se compra algo que se mire el marchamo o contraste que debe de venir en la joya, eso significa que ese producto es con el kilataje que pone.
Y por ultimo mi politica de compras siempre ha sido comprar poco a poco, cuando el metal esta lo mas bajo posible, con el dinero que no nos va hacer falta de momento en algun tiempo y comprobando siempre el metal, todo lo que sube como un cohete, baja con el tiempo.




.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Feb 2021)

Creo que en hilo no se ha comentado esto:

House passes Biden's $1.9 trillion Covid relief package


1,9 trilloncitos (americanos) de nada para regar los brotes verdes.

¿ como reaccionará el oro y la plata?


----------



## dmb001 (28 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Creo que en hilo no se ha comentado esto:
> 
> House passes Biden's $1.9 trillion Covid relief package
> 
> ...



Si EEUU replica el modelo japonés de controlar el interés de sus bonos, a medio y largo plazo debería subir por lo menos el oro. Eso dice la correlación histórica entre bono y oro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Feb 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Si EEUU replica el modelo japonés de controlar el interés de sus bonos, a medio y largo plazo debería subir por lo menos el oro. Eso dice la correlación histórica entre bono y oro.



Yo pienso que por logica, si van a inyectar 1,9 billones la pasta se repartira entre los activos existentes ( oro, bolsa, inmuebles, criptos). 


Supongo que algo nos caerá.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mas de 5000 años avalan al oro/plata (para mi mucho mas importante la plata). Gracias, no necesito nada mas. Jamás me voy a oponer a los cambios y novedades, la tecnología es lo que trae, de hecho tengo criptos. Pero de ahi a comparar el oro/plata con lo que sea.. por favor que somos todos adultos (creo). Menos los dos personajes que tengo en ignore.


----------



## esseri (1 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo pienso que por logica, si van a inyectar 1,9 billones la pasta se repartira entre los activos existentes ( oro, bolsa, inmuebles, criptos).
> 
> 
> Supongo que algo nos caerá.



No se trata de poner el cazo, éso es contrario a la autogestión de Rikeza fuera del sistema financiero podrido.

Se trata de k el sector haga algo. Tiene lo fundamental. Lo defiende a puta boca llena como un principio konzetual. Pues a darle.

Por lo visto hasta ahora, k esperemos sea simplemente un primer paso...están en memes de twiter y chistecitos en youtube, la puta edá de piedra del internék. Como un crío de 5 años garabateando colorines con 100 rotuladores...y la verdá es k talluditos sexagenarios en bermudas y camisetas estampadas haciendo rimas gilis , dan bastante grima y verwenza ajena...y ni el menor aspecto de sobriedá o solvencia k tanto pregonan. Aunke al menos, han salido de sí mismos y sus inaccesibles bóvedas privadas donde tienen al sector agarráo de los wevox. Ellos, los carcas debidamente aposentados en la jerarkía COMERCIAL secular de los MPs, no JPMorgan ni el diablo en la serpiente.

Si hay pasos posteriores, bueno. A wevo lo tienen. Si no...mierda puta y al tacho, como suena. Vídeos de gorilas golpeándose el pecho ni poyas...en fin...

Hasta darse éso...yo sólo veo el "la maté porke era mía" de una panda de cutres a los k , claro, el pasado ya rodea de Oro y no precisamente de 20 onzitas ...pues ni tan mal, nos ha jodío. Pero de ahí a comulgar con milongas del cuaternario inferior y ruedas de molino...va a ser k nones.

Los MPs son una acojonante Reserva de Valor. Como pivote en un mundo financiero hipervolátil , su utilidá es absolutamente innegable y bestial...pero hay k darles USO Y PROTAGONISMO. Como una selva de zarzas en un ruta migratoria de aves o una nasa en la mar con 4 mejillones dentro, trabajan sin mover un dedo. Tether - un truño como Reserva de Valor : la copia chusca y sin respaldo de un dinero ya de mierda , acojonante - éso lo exprime con la poya ( aunke los pasmáos , mirando al dedo, pa´variar, sólo se flixpan con su "irrealidá" sin respaldo , sus ortodoxias de Tena Lady o sus cuentos de Romanos...mientras una reserva de valor de kinta división colocada en el lugar preciso se hincha de billones como un globo ...cuando crypto sube...y cuando baja, MÁS ).

Por cierto, los gráficos ésos de siglos no valen una mierda : Evolucionan a VIDAS vista...y éso, a cualkiera le importa un carajo.En el transcurso de una vida, procuran a kienes los usen ESTABILIDÁ ...y en ésas, ese rol de "pivote" de Rikeza, de enganchar aves en tus zarzas, va como diox.

La tontería ésa del patrón garbanzos del metal es una filfa malpillada derivada de un trasnochado konzéto monetario del Gold o de escenarios de jambre y guerras k hoy no son imprescindibles para volatilidades desmedidas - pues se provocan infiernos continuos diariamente con 4 TVs y dos gurús de internék, , no de uno como PURA Reserva de Valor y menos en un hipercomunicado mundo actual k jamás permitirá una población sin rumbo , k es historicamente donde los metales, Rikeza autosuficiente fuera del sistema financiero, son una brújula. Los MPs son un recurso de ENORME enrikecimiento ...pero k da el do de pecho cuando todo lo demás cae a plomo. El poder del metal y de BTC no se percibe en ATHs, éso es efectismo y pirotecnia fiat para catetos...se percibe cuando todo está en la mierda y ellos, pese a bajar varias magnitudes fiat ( truco ) , superan al resto en muchas más. Los MPs son para RESERVAR VALOR, correcto...pero ello no implica k renieguen de escenarios especulativos...al contrario...esa Reserva eficaz los convierte , en el debido momento, en un elemento ferpekto de asalto a Activos volátiles, pero valiosos, de primer orden. Esa es la segunda parte de la coña y lo k omite la afirmación mutilada de "Oro como seguro" y chuminadas de ese pelo ( en una entrevista reciente , por ejemplo, del pastelero Max Keiser intentando llevarse a su terreno al fulano de Incrementum k lleva su fondo mixto de BTC & Gold , el chaval, pese a la insistencia tendenciosa y monotemática sobre el precio del awelete, insistía en k en la Alemania de Weimar se crearon magníficas fortunas. Porke ahí, independientemente de borracheras de precio, es donde trabaja una Reserva de Valor ).

Porke es bien abajo donde BTC y Gold compran ethereum a 80 pavos y casoplones a veinte mil...activos cuyo futuro a medio y largo plazo es entrar en vuelo libre y multiplicar su precio por dos digitos...para seguir surfeando el día a día. Con ellos arriba, cargas metal...y a esperar la siguiente.

Mantener MPs para no aprovechar esos cruces y dejárselos a los nietos...es , además de una excusa de puto loser, un planteamiento secular y caducado en un mundo como el actual ,donde el trile es el puto Rey ...y por tanto, RENUNCIAR a Rikeza. Como suena. Y para optimizarlos sin currar, todo el esfuerzo de ese ridículo teatro gorilesco debería orientarse a una stable coin en plata y RESPALDAR su uso.

Si no se va por ahí, si se ve k no kieren , teniéndolo al alcance de la mano....declaración de intenciones más k cristalina y batalla cada vez más perdida.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (1 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Creo que en hilo no se ha comentado esto:
> 
> House passes Biden's $1.9 trillion Covid relief package
> 
> ...




Si, algo se comentó ya por aquí.

Si con Trump dieron 1600 dólares a cada estadounidense mayor de 16 años y 800 a cada menor de 16 años (creo recordar), ahora con Biden y con esos 1.9 billones (trillion americanos) pretenden dar 1400 dólares a cada estadounidense mayor de edad y en situación de empleo y a saber cuánto a cada menor.
Es curioso lo del 1,9...es como en los saldos cuando te ponen X,99 que parece como si quisieran hacer más dinero pero sin pasar de un número psicologicamente escandaloso.

Y al hilo de lo que dijo Spielzeug ellos fabrican dólares, el resto del mundo los aceptamos y los países que tienen fuerte dependencia con el dolar, pues a joderse y a remar para ponerse de nuevo a nivel. Crean dinero a consta de los demás fastidiando con ello también al ahorrador...

¿Dónde irán esos dólares? Pues los 1600 que dieron anteriormente, ya se sabe por encuestas que buena parte fue a bolsa, quizá a mps y a criptos.

De todas formas, alea jacta est... Yellen anima a gastar como si no hubiera mañana:

Yellen anima a gastar ''a lo grande'' para sortear una ''una recesión larga y dolorosa''

Joseph Stiglitz ya ha dicho que reactivarán la economía dando dinero a los pobres:

“Reactivarán la economía dando dinero a los pobres, no a los ricos”

Parece que tienen claro que sacarán los helicópteros del dinero a funcionar... ¿Acabaremos oyendo el zumbido de sus hélices como si fueran las trompetas de Jericó?


----------



## MarioBroh (1 Mar 2021)

Eso de animar a gastar como si no hubiera un mañana suena como el PlanE, y ya sabemos como acabó todo aquello.


----------



## esseri (1 Mar 2021)

Este no es el k saca su plata directamente a mercado ?

K haga una crypto platera y se deje de poyadas ( Por cierto - háganse cargo de la amenaza a la marabunta de intermediarios bonvivants k éso representa - : transparencia total vía blockchain al proceso de creación y depósito de Rikeza desde la misma extracción a la entrega al poseedor final ...y con un transporte solvente, ríete tú del riesgo de contraparte - pero también de los gastos de custodia, etc etc etc -. Vemos ahora por ánde va la vaina...y la de chupópteros k sobran ? ).

A ver cuando sale el primero k se moje y deje el ojal de la puta langostada carca al aire.


----------



## FranMen (1 Mar 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Eso de animar a gastar como si no hubiera un mañana suena como el PlanE, y ya sabemos como acabó todo aquello.



En realidad, estamos aquí porque no acabó, fue un pasito más.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (1 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Este no es el k saca su plata directamente a mercado ?
> 
> K haga una crypto platera y se deje de poyadas ( Por cierto - háganse cargo de la amenaza a la marabunta de intermediarios bonvivants k éso representa - : transparencia total vía blockchain al proceso de creación y depósito de Rikeza desde la misma extracción a la entrega al poseedor final ...y con un transporte solvente, ríete tú del riesgo de contraparte - pero también de los gastos de custodia, etc etc etc -. Vemos ahora por ánde va la vaina...y la de chupópteros k sobran ? ).
> 
> A ver cuando sale el primero k se moje y deje el ojal de la puta langostada carca al aire.



Nada, nada, está en el ajo aunque juege a dos bandas

SAT busca retener 500 millones de dólares a First Majestic Silver por mantener artificialmente bajos los precios de la plata


----------



## esseri (1 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Nada, nada, está en el ajo aunque juege a dos bandas
> 
> SAT busca retener 500 millones de dólares a First Majestic Silver por mantener artificialmente bajos los precios de la plata



...pues lo dicho. JPMorgan son los padres.

Pero si todos éstos tienen el tingláo bien trincáo...a alguien estarán arrinconando.

K pase el primero y descentralize, k se hace con la gorra.

A ver si abriendo la lata se les desparrama... ( Los experimentos/efectos de red...con gaseosa y éso...)


----------



## esseri (1 Mar 2021)

A finales de Marzo debería tocar auditoría de Kinesis. Curiosidá y tal.

Por otra parte...ésta sí k era cojonuda para k los del apretón entrasen por allí y enseñasen a los carcas por dónde sopla el aire.


----------



## MarioBroh (1 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Nada, nada, está en el ajo aunque juege a dos bandas
> 
> SAT busca retener 500 millones de dólares a First Majestic Silver por mantener artificialmente bajos los precios de la plata



El mundo al revés.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## timi (2 Mar 2021)

*UN INDICADOR TITÁNICO PARA EL RÁPIDO AUMENTO DEL FUTURO DEL ORO*
PUBLICADO POR MATTHEW PIEPENBURG | 1 DE MARZO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS383 
A menudo he bromeado que preocuparse por los movimientos delirantes de precios en los nombres de las acciones individuales en un mercado Twilight Zone es similar a preocuparse por las opciones del desierto en el menú de la cena del Titanic.







En resumen, el problema real es el iceberg obvio que se avecina, no los canutillos de chocolate contra vainilla, Amazon contra Tesla o incluso Bitcoin contra oro.
Hoy en día, las grandes preguntas y las grandes variables, así como los icebergs, dependen de las "macros", ya sabes, cosas aburridas como niveles de deuda históricamente no representados (e impagables), burbujas de activos de riesgo abiertamente absurdas y medidas artificiales. los banqueros centrales y los políticos harán y deben emplear para posponer lo inevitable.
*QUÉ VER*
Con este fin, los bancos centrales y los déficits fiscales son las grandes fuerzas / variables a tener en cuenta, al igual que el aumento o la caída de los rendimientos de los bonos y las tasas de inflación.
Cualquiera que sea la opinión de uno sobre la pandemia de COVID y las políticas de ayuda que siguieron, hay 10 millones de personas menos empleadas en los Estados Unidos hoy que el año pasado, a pesar del enorme apoyo fiscal.
Esto significa que podemos esperar aún más ayuda y, por lo tanto, más deuda en el futuro, especialmente con un Congreso respaldado por Biden.
Más ayuda, ya sea mayor o mayor que la de la última administración, también significa más creación de oferta monetaria así como más inflación de la oferta monetaria para “pagar” la ayuda.
En solo un año, vimos un aumento masivo en la oferta monetaria general (dinero impreso, moneda que ya está en circulación, cuentas corrientes y de ahorro, etc.), y podemos esperar más este año.
Por lo tanto, es racional anticipar un caso base de grandes paquetes de ayuda en el futuro y, por lo tanto, una Fed continuará comprando los bonos emitidos para pagar esa ayuda, actualmente a una tasa de $ 80 mil millones por mes, lo que significa que podemos esperar _al menos_ otros $ 1 billón en déficits.
*POR QUÉ SON IMPORTANTES LOS DÉFICITS*
Los déficits, por supuesto, importan. Son como cubitos de hielo de crédito que se convierten en icebergs de deuda.
También podemos asumir, con bastante confianza, que continuará la impresión de dinero necesaria para comprar esos bonos soberanos que de otro modo no serían amados.
¿Por qué?
La respuesta es tan simple como trágica: si la Fed no comprara esos bonos del Tesoro, sus rendimientos aumentarían, lo que significa que las tasas (es decir, el costo de la deuda) también aumentarían.
Pero aquí está el problema: nuestra Fed y el Departamento del Tesoro acorralados no pueden permitirse el aumento de las tasas. Ni siquiera un poquito de ellos.
Por lo tanto, para mantener las tasas y los rendimientos artificialmente bajos, es inevitable un desesperado control de la curva de rendimiento (YCC).
La Fed NO TIENE OPCIÓN, pero continuar su patrón (piense en el cuarto trimestre de 2018 y 2019) de apresurarse al rescate imprimiendo más dinero (QE) cada vez que los mercados se estancan para comprar bonos sin demanda y, por lo tanto, reprimir artificialmente los rendimientos y las tasas (YCC ).
Por desgracia: más momentos de "Uh-Oh" son inevitables, al igual que más QE y YCC, al menos hasta que incluso ese juego amañado implosione ...
*REVISANDO LA INFLACIÓN*
Entonces, ¿qué podemos esperar racionalmente en el futuro? ¿Qué indicador clave, así como activo clave, son las opciones lógicas?
La historia, como de costumbre, nos brinda algunos mapas creíbles a seguir.
Como siempre, esto implica una inmersión más profunda en temas aparentemente "aburridos" como la inflación, los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro y los banqueros desesperados.
Con ese fin, debemos revisar, lo adivinó, la inflación ...
Afortunadamente, el siglo XX nos brinda dos estudios de casos inflacionarios, los años 1940 y 1970, para aclarar el futuro, sin necesidad de cartas del tarot.
*INFLACIÓN DE 1940*
La década de 1940, muy similar a la actual, vio la inflación en el contexto de déficits fiscales masivos (como resultado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial).
En la década de 1940, como en la actualidad, la deuda pública con respecto al PIB se había elevado por encima del indicador crítico del 100%.
Por supuesto, eso es mucha deuda, demasiada deuda. Y si las tasas (o los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro) alguna vez subieran demasiado, el Tío Sam incumpliría.
Para cubrir esos déficits, la Fed entonces, como hoy, optó por comprar montones y montones de bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos para mantener los rendimientos y las tasas artificialmente bajas.
Por lo tanto, el tío Fed de la década de 1940 mantuvo deliberadamente los rendimientos (y, por lo tanto, las tasas) no superiores al 2,5% a lo largo de toda la duración de la curva de rendimiento, de corto a largo plazo en bonos del Tesoro.
Este fue un caso clásico (así como una combinación) de deuda masiva, alta inflación y tasas bajas como complemento de YCC.
*INFLACIÓN DE 1970*
La inflación de la década de 1970 ofreció un sabor y una "solución" inflacionarios completamente diferentes.
A diferencia de la década de 1940, la relación deuda / PIB de la nación (a nivel gubernamental, empresarial y familiar) en la década de 1970 era mucho menor.
Por lo tanto, cuando la inflación asomó su fea (y posterior a Nixon) cabeza, la Reserva Federal de Volker pudo (a diferencia de hoy) permitir que los rendimientos y las tasas se dispararan para frenar la inflación.
*INFLACIÓN DE 2020*
Huelga decir que estamos entrando en un período inflacionario mucho más parecido a la década de 1940 que a la de 1970. En resumen, _nunca veremos un aumento en las tasas de Volker en el corto plazo._
Hoy, si los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro y / o las tasas de interés subieran incluso al 4% o al 5%, el costo de la deuda sería fatal. Nuestra nación y los mercados de deuda del Titanic chocarían contra un iceberg de tasas en alza. Se acabó la fiesta.
Es por eso que un mayor control de la curva de rendimiento es tan inevitable como un político mentiroso.
Pero en cuanto a la inflación en los 2020 de, no está aquí _todavía_ no -o al menos según lo informado por los datos del IPC cómicamente minimizado.
Por lo tanto, es posible que se pregunte por qué compararía los años 2020 con los inflacionarios de los 40. Después de todo: ¿Dónde está la inflación?
Bueno, la inflación está llegando, y aquí está la razón.
*¿INFLACIÓN Y VELOCIDAD DEL DINERO?*
Muchos defensores de la deflación dicen que no habrá inflación sin un aumento en la velocidad (es decir, la circulación) del dinero dentro de la economía real.
Pero la inflación es más compleja que el simple aumento de la velocidad del dinero.
La historia, de hecho, confirma que la inflación no requiere que la velocidad del dinero aumente, solo requiere que no caiga. 
Durante el período _inflacionario_ de la década de 1970, por ejemplo, la velocidad del dinero fue significativamente más baja que la década _no inflacionaria de la_ década de 1950.
*INFLACIÓN Y OFERTA MONETARIA*
En cambio, la medida más segura y segura de la inflación siempre ha sido su correlación con un aumento de la oferta monetaria en general.
En resumen: cuando aumenta la oferta monetaria amplia, eso, por definición, ES inflación.
*INFLACIÓN Y AUMENTO DE LOS PRECIOS DE LAS MATERIAS PRIMAS*
Pero para que nuestra era actual vea un aumento de la inflación del _IPC_ , tendríamos que ver dos fuerzas en movimiento, a saber, 1) la velocidad del dinero no descendente junto con aumentos amplios de la oferta monetaria y 2) una escasez (y, por lo tanto, un aumento de precios) en las materias primas.
¿Y adivina qué? Estas fuerzas convergen lentamente hoy.
A pesar del sector energético sobreabastecido, somos testigos de esta escasez de productos básicos (y, por lo tanto, de un aumento de precios) en el mercado de productos básicos en general, desde el cobre y la madera hasta la carne de res y el maíz.
Este cambio cíclico hacia la inflación de los precios de las materias primas es un signo de neón parpadeante de la inflación de los precios al consumidor que se siente en la billetera y se mide con la escala del IPC, por más roto que ese indicador completamente ficticio pueda estar de otra manera.
Antes de la escasez de productos básicos, la oferta monetaria más amplia, así como los dólares impresos, iban directamente a acciones, bonos y bienes raíces enormemente _inflados_ , cada uno de los cuales se encuentra en el territorio de la burbuja clásica en la actualidad.
Pero a medida que nos acerquemos a los últimos meses de 2021, dicha escasez de materias primas (y, por lo tanto, la inflación impulsada por las materias primas en el IPC) se hará más evidente, aumentando en los próximos años, ya que incluso la escala de inflación del IPC abiertamente fraudulenta no tiene más remedio que moverse notablemente hacia arriba.
*INFLACIÓN Y DIRECCIÓN DE LOS METALES PRECIOSOS*
Por supuesto, la respuesta instintiva de la mayoría de los propietarios de metales preciosos es que la inflación siempre es un viento de cola para el oro.
Esto es en gran parte cierto, pero el tema de la inflación al oro, como todas las cosas, no siempre es tan blanco y negro. Muchas fuerzas inflacionarias están en juego, y hemos escrito y hablado de ellas extensamente.
El oro, por ejemplo, había estado subiendo a lo largo de 2019 y 2020 en condiciones abiertamente _deflacionarias_ , por lo que la discusión sobre el oro no es solo una cuestión de inflación, sino de inflación cuando se compara con los rendimientos / tasas.
*UN INDICADOR DE ORO IMPORTANTE*
Por lo tanto, existe un pronosticador mucho más preciso del precio del oro , uno que no es común en los titulares o en las listas de lectura de los inversores minoristas.
Redoble de tambores por favor…….
*LA RELACIÓN INVERSA ENTRE LOS RENDIMIENTOS REALES NEGATIVOS Y EL ORO*
Puede parecer complejo, o incluso aburrido, pero una variable clave para el pronóstico del oro son los rendimientos reales negativos , es decir, el rendimiento de los bonos del Tesoro a 10 años _menos_ la tasa de inflación oficial del IPC.
Dicho de manera más simple: el oro tiene una relación _inversa_ muy estrecha con _los_ rendimientos _reales_ negativos : el precio del oro sube a medida que _los_ rendimientos _reales_ (es decir, ajustados a la inflación) caen más y más rápidamente en territorio negativo.
En la década de 1970, por ejemplo, vimos esta interacción de rendimientos reales negativos que se hundían y precios del oro en aumento; los grandes picos del oro durante esa década se produjeron cuando los rendimientos reales negativos se hundieron hasta el -4%.
Más recientemente, desde mediados de 2018 hasta mediados de 2020, el oro volvió a subir drásticamente porque los rendimientos reales se derrumbaron del + 1% al 1% _negativo_ .
Esta rápida tasa de cambio hacia rendimientos reales negativos fue un claro viento de cola para el oro.







Sin embargo, a fines de 2020, los rendimientos nominales del Tesoro a 10 años comenzaron a subir más rápido que la tasa de inflación oficial (y aún anémica) del IPC.
Como resultado, los rendimientos reales no fueron tan dramáticamente _negativos_ como en el pasado. No es de extrañar que la espectacular subida del precio del oro se detuviera.
Por ahora, la deslucida acción del precio del oro no es una sorpresa, ya que los rendimientos reales continúan cambiando en lugar de tener una tendencia a la baja.
En consecuencia, los precios del oro están esperando el momento oportuno, bostezando a corto plazo, pero estirando las piernas para acelerar hacia arriba.
Muy pronto (como se analiza a continuación), los rendimientos reales volverán a caer por debajo del -1% y, por lo tanto, el oro y la plata volverán a subir su precio a valoraciones mucho, mucho más altas en los próximos 5 años o más.
¿Por qué creo que los rendimientos reales negativos se hundirán más y el oro subirá más?

sigue...


----------



## timi (2 Mar 2021)

*REGRESO AL FUTURO, O AL MENOS A LA DÉCADA DE 1940*
Bueno ... La historia, así como los niveles de deuda vergonzosamente abultados y los banqueros centrales abiertamente desesperados, es una de las razones.
Por ejemplo, todos podemos estar bastante seguros de este hecho: _la deuda del gobierno de los EE_ . _UU. Con respecto al PIB aumentará en los próximos años_ , por todas las razones discutidas anteriormente.
Y con este fin, el estudio de caso inflacionario de la década de 1940 es útil.
A medida que aumenta la inflación del IPC impulsada por las materias primas, junto con la definición obvia y de libro de texto de la oferta monetaria de inflación, los bancos centrales, los políticos y los mercados nerviosos se asustarán. Realmente asustado.
Al igual que en la década de 1940.
_Por lo tanto, los bancos centrales NO tendrán otra opción que controlar / reprimir artificialmente los rendimientos y las tasas de los bonos_ al mismo tiempo que la inflación del IPC empuja inexorablemente hacia el norte.
Esto significa que las tasas de inflación aumentarán más que los rendimientos de los bonos controlados o reprimidos artificialmente, al menos mientras la Fed pueda imprimir suficiente dinero para controlar las tasas y los rendimientos.
Y por pura matemática de la escuela secundaria (rendimientos del Tesoro-IPC), esto también significa que los rendimientos reales (ajustados a la inflación) entrarán más en lo negativo: un viento de cola confirmado para el oro.
*LECCIONES DE HISTORIA*
¿Por qué si no estoy tan seguro de que la inflación aumentará?
Al igual que en la década de 1940, la Fed de impresión de dinero de la década de 2020 “resolverá” su pesadilla de deuda, de otro modo insostenible, al devaluar la moneda para inflarla parcialmente para salir de la deuda.
En la década de 1940, el efectivo perdió 1/3 de su poder adquisitivo y la deuda sólo "bajó" porque la inflación y los dólares devaluados lo empujaron hacia abajo con billetes verdes degradados.
En resumen, la deuda no se devolvió realmente, se infló.
Prepárese para más de este tipo de inflación en la década de 2020.
Irónicamente, otra fuente de mi confianza en la bajada de las tasas proviene de la propia Fed ...
Un indicador clave de la disminución de los rendimientos y las tasas proviene de las propias proyecciones "orientadas hacia el futuro" de la Fed sobre la disminución de los TIPS a 10 años:







*PONIENDOLO TODO JUNTO*
El caso de oro para el oro se reduce a esto: el _oro sube cuando los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro ajustados a la inflación se hunden en territorio negativo con una velocidad creciente._
Esto sucede siempre que la tasa de inflación es mayor que los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro, y ciertamente puede ocurrir cuando el aumento de la inflación choca con una mayor supresión del rendimiento.
Creo que las condiciones a corto plazo están maduras para este tipo de colisión similar a un iceberg.
En cuanto a la inflación, la Fed está apuntando deliberadamente a más de lo mismo; Además, la inflación de los precios de las materias primas desde "Bitcorn" hasta la carne de vacuno sugiere que la tasa de inflación del IPC aumentará hasta bien entrado el 2021 y más allá.
En resumen: la inflación aumentará y se avecina _una_ inflación _prolongada_ .
En cuanto a los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro a 10 años, se dirigen hacia el sur por la sencilla razón de que la Fed no puede permitirles ir al norte y, al menos por ahora, ¿por qué luchar contra la Fed?
Con la deuda de EE. UU. Sobre el PIB superando la línea de flotación del 100%, tal iceberg de deuda simplemente no puede soportar el aumento de los rendimientos.
En resumen: YCC garantizará igualmente una mayor supresión del rendimiento.
Cuando se coloca contra la creciente inflación rendimientos de forma artificial (es decir, la caída), por definición, se obtiene _real negativo_ (ajustados a la inflación) _los rendimientos_ .
Y de nuevo: al _oro le encantan los rendimientos reales negativos_ .
De cara al futuro dentro de cinco años y más, esta tendencia de rendimientos reales negativos probablemente aumentará, y ver que el precio del oro se duplique desde sus máximos recientes en la década de 2020 sería una sorpresa mucho menor que los múltiplos que ya hemos visto en muchos más. Los precios histéricos se mueven en nombres como Tesla o BTC.








En resumen: se avecinan días dorados para el oro a medida que los rendimientos reales se hunden, como el Titanic, por debajo de la línea de flotación.
*PERO, ¿QUÉ PASA CON EL CASO DE LOS ALTOS RENDIMIENTOS?*
Muchos, por supuesto, pueden presentar un caso igualmente válido para aumentar en lugar de disminuir los rendimientos cuando (no si) la impresión de dinero de la Fed extrema y fantasiosa, tan crítica para YCC, simplemente se vuelve demasiado loca y explota.
En tal escenario, los precios de los bonos sin respaldo se hundirían, enviando los rendimientos y las tasas del Tesoro a la luna en lugar de por debajo de la línea de flotación.
Sin embargo, la buena noticia para el oro es que tal escenario no cambia el resultado final para los metales preciosos o el caso antes mencionado para los rendimientos reales negativos.
Es decir, si YCC falla o colapsa por su propio peso y, por lo tanto, se dispara en lugar de hundirse, el escenario anterior simplemente se expande en lugar de relajarse.
Dicho de otra manera, si la Fed perdiera el control de YCC y, por lo tanto, los rendimientos se dispararan, las tasas de interés y la inflación también aumentarían, hasta e incluyendo un escenario de hiperinflación.
Pero mientras la inflación suba más que los rendimientos crecientes, lo que sucedería en un escenario tan superinflacionario, seguimos obteniendo el mismo resultado: _rendimientos reales negativos._
Y como nos gusta decir, todas las carreteras y los indicadores apuntan hacia el oro. Con este fin, la importancia de los rendimientos reales negativos como indicador del precio del oro merece una consideración real.
_Fuente original: Goldswitzerland_


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Mar 2021)

Oro y plata bajando y mineras subiendo...

¿Que traman?


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Oro y plata bajando y mineras subiendo...
> 
> ¿Que traman?



Subiendo mineras un 5%... ¿ Están anticipando la mineras una subida de los mp?


----------



## timi (2 Mar 2021)

Food Prices Are Soaring Faster Than Inflation and Incomes


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Mar 2021)

La inflación es como el lobo. Asusta que viene y asusta pero no viene, y cuando te das cuenta ya te ha tragado.
La subida de precios puede ser cisrcunstancial o inflación, pero hasta que no pase un tiempo no se sabe.
Lo mismo con los metales y las mineras.


----------



## timi (2 Mar 2021)

Los bancos alemanes no pueden con tanto ahorro y aconsejan a sus clientes llevar sus depósitos a otros países para que no paguen intereses

están empujando a todos los ahorradores a que inviertan , pero sorpresa , el activo que tradicionalmente protege de la mas que posible inflación en camino esta siendo vilipendiada. Todo muy racional ,,, todos a las cristos . Ni que sea por llevar la contraria , que les den pc con una pcr del tamaño de 10 oz


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2021)

Sin una crypto metalera de referencia , el escenario para los MPs es realmente jodido. Más cuando es evidente k despojarlos de valor a los ojos de la gente es un objetivo premium.

Lo más jodido es k puede k ni permitan implementarla ya. Esa sería una ratonera en toda regla.


----------



## MarioBroh (2 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> Los bancos alemanes no pueden con tanto ahorro y aconsejan a sus clientes llevar sus depósitos a otros países para que no paguen intereses
> 
> están empujando a todos los ahorradores a que inviertan , pero sorpresa , el activo que tradicionalmente protege de la mas que posible inflación en camino esta siendo vilipendiada. Todo muy racional ,,, todos a las cristos . Ni que sea por llevar la contraria , que les den pc con una pcr del tamaño de 10 oz



Los bancos rechazando dinero gratis. Todo en orden, circulen, aquí no está pasando nada.


----------



## FranMen (2 Mar 2021)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Los bancos rechazando dinero gratis. Todo en orden, circulen, aquí no está pasando nada.



Para que les sirve el dinero gratis de los pequeños ahorradores cuando el banco central les paga por prestarles dinero?
Bienvenidos a la nueva normalidad


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Mar 2021)

*"Es probable que China saque al mercado una criptodivisa basada en oro a escala mundial"*


"Es probable que China saque al mercado una criptodivisa basada en oro a escala mundial"- Videos de RT


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Mar 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *"Es probable que China saque al mercado una criptodivisa basada en oro a escala mundial"*
> 
> 
> "Es probable que China saque al mercado una criptodivisa basada en oro a escala mundial"- Videos de RT




Desde hace tiempo se lleva especulando con eso. Daría mucha fuerza al yuan como moneda internacional respaldada en riqueza real y creo que desbancaría al dolar... tengo dudas de que llegue alguna vez


----------



## esseri (2 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Desde hace tiempo se lleva especulando con eso. Daría mucha fuerza al yuan como moneda internacional respaldada en riqueza real y creo que desbancaría al dolar... tengo dudas de que llegue alguna vez




El titular es efectista, pero lo han recortáo y keda engañoso , es sólo una especulación bastante a boleo del entrevistado - y ya metiendo ese posible respaldo de Oro en un abanico de opciones como los DEG ó una cesta de divisas, sencillamente deja su opinión a nivel de puro folclore - . En fin...tiro al aire cargado de whisfull thinking corporativista. No se percibe ningún otro valor más allá de éso...ojalá lo hubiera. Parece k Keiser hubiese pilláo un gañán adrede, cosa nada descartable para sacarse una gracieta marca de la casa del tipo "El Oro es el BTC de los pobres", por ejemplo.

Ahora mismo y como decía hace un par de posts, dudo mucho de k el establishment korrúto permitiese sikiera una iniciativa particular de ese tipo con libertá y recorrido *** , aunke es una simple impresión personal totalmente discutible. Tienen un caos monetario cojonudo en la palma de la mano k les va como anillo al dedo...como para tirar por el retrete el curro de años de distorsión a dos minutos del final del partido y dejar k el personal se organice monetariamente al margen del sistema financiero. En fin...todo dependerá mucho de lo k tengan en sus planes a largo plazo...si es k alguna de ambas opciones, BTC / Gold, lo está. Otra cosa son sus planes respecto a un metal k puede organizarse al margen de un sistema k manejarán al milímetro con su veneno infinito 100% fiscalizable ...k ésa es otra.


*"* *Asimismo, el invitado cree que debemos estar pendientes de China y de su banco central, porque "es probable que saquen al mercado una criptodivisa a escala mundial basada en el oro, en los derechos especiales de giro o en cualquier otra cesta de divisas" para "intentar que se convierta en la divisa de reserva mundial, aprovechando la actual debilidad del dólar"*. *"*

El tipo dice k lleva tiempo "estudiando" BTC, pero sencillamente no lo entiende. No en lo fundamental, por éso lo compara - en realidá, intenta minimizarlo - a la blockchain. Lo más importante y poderoso de BTC es el enorme capital k puede mover, el interés colectivo k ha generado ya y su influencia . No importa una mierda k haya mil proyectos blockchain tecnologicamente superiores. El fin de cada Rally alcista como el actual es un juez implacable ante la orgía de Ceros. Y el fin de éste puede ser histórico y dejar muchas cosas claras con un BTC absolutamente descomunal e intratable.

Por cierto, el nicho de los MPs no es el de BTC, k es un "producto" absolutamente distinto...sino el de Tether.



***


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> ***



Mmmmm mmmm huelen eso? A que huele?? Mmm mmm huele a miedooo


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Oro y plata bajando y mineras subiendo...
> 
> ¿Que traman?



“yield curve control”, venga todos juntos! yield curve control, yield curve control, yield curve control!!


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mmmmm mmmm huelen eso? A que huele?? Mmm mmm huele a miedooo



No entiendo a ké te refieres .


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mmmmm mmmm huelen eso? A que huele?? Mmm mmm huele a miedooo






esseri dijo:


> No entiendo a ké te refieres .



Creo que dice, que alguien tiene miedo de algo, y que como el miedo de ese alguien genera adrenalina para preparar el cuerpo para la lucha o la huida, y que como esa adrenalina escapa en parte por los poros con el sudor frío que provoca el propio miedo, pues que él es capaz de oler ese miedo igual que hacen los perretes...O eso me ha parecido entender. Ahora, cierto es que ha dado pocas pistas para poder enterarse con seguridad y ha podido querer decir otra cosa o incluso no.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Creo que dice, que alguien tiene miedo de algo, y que como el miedo de ese alguien genera adrenalina para preparar el cuerpo para la lucha o la huida, y que como esa adrenalina escapa en parte por los poros con el sudor frío que provoca el propio miedo, pues que él es capaz de oler ese miedo igual que hacen los perretes...O eso me ha parecido entender. Ahora, cierto es que ha dado pocas pistas para poder enterarse con seguridad y ha podido querer decir otra cosa o incluso no.



No, si yo también he pensado alguna cosa, por pensar...

pero vamos...k si se explica , sabremos de ké va la copla.

Sin más.


----------



## dmb001 (3 Mar 2021)

Para los optimistas del oro, correlación entre el total de dinero en EEUU y el precio de la onza.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Mar 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Para los optimistas del oro, correlación entre el total de dinero en EEUU y el precio de la onza.



Según esa correlación, el precio de la onza sería de 10.000.000.000 $
Casi na la manipulación que se llevan.
Si alguien piensa que esto se va a acabar y de forma plácida, le faltan dos vacunas.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2021)

La subida de rentabilidad de los bonos usanos a 10 años parece que es lo que está lastrando el precio del oro.

Se puede observar en el gráfico como el precio del oro tiene una correlación inversa con la rentabilidad de los bonos usanos. En la gráfica también se puede ver que la rentabilidad está en la zona que hizo de soporte hace unos meses y que probablemente haga ahora de resistencia.

Pueden seguir subiendo las rentabilidades de los bonos yankis? De seguir aumentando se hará imposible afrontar los intereses de la deuda ya existente y EEUU se enfrentaría a una bancarrota que arrastraría consigo al sistema monetario Fiat basado en el dólar como referencia del resto de divisas. El oro sufriría durante un tiempo pero acabaría siendo la referencia sobre la que reconstruir el sistema monetario ya que es la única divisa sin riesgo contraparte.

Si las rentabilidades de los bonos disminuyen, el oro retomaría la senda alcista reflejando igualmente la desconfianza en el sistema monetario basado en el dolar

Estamos en un momento de susto o muerte...


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pueden seguir subiendo las rentabilidades de los bonos yankis? De seguir aumentando se hará imposible afrontar los intereses de la deuda ya existente y EEUU se enfrentaría a una bancarrota que arrastraría consigo al sistema monetario Fiat basado en el dólar como referencia del resto de divisas. El oro sufriría durante un tiempo pero acabaría siendo la referencia sobre la que reconstruir el sistema monetario ya que es la única divisa sin riesgo contraparte.



No, éso no es ineludible. Esa supuesta certeza es el mismo error k el de los dos posts kilométricos de timi en la página anterior ( k, imo, no saben defender el Valor del Oro y k con una sola premisa k se niega por kojonex a contemplar, caerían como un castillo de naipes ). Suena reparador , ok...pero ni por el forro es una salida automática.

Para k el Gold sea inútil en ese rol y el circuito fiat perdure, sólo hay k referenciar los bonos a algo ánde la HIPERinflación ya existente se exprese mejor k en los precios. Adivina un ejemplo automático ahora mismo ...y me ahorras el "sermón único", k estoy hasta las pelotas de ir de especialito y de contrarian por decreto ( la puteada Judy Shelton kiso hacerlo ligando los bonos a la estabilidá y la solidez, perfectamente comprensible, ok...pero no lo es menos k la armada Keynesiana/MMT seguro k los kerrían ligados a la volatilidá y el puro desmadre , con los k ellos viven de reputa madre ). K la ortodoxia económica más sobria sea incapaz de ponerse en las claves de su henemijo y les niegue "carta de naturaleza" es no sólo patético, sino absolutamente temerario ...y de ahí unas correlaciones k en absoluto lo son con las k kieren k el personal acrítico se nutra como de alpiste.

( y ojo, tampoco tiene k ser definitivo, k faltan las CBDC en el trile y podrían ser la guinda del pastel...pero el botón para anular ese recurso histórico del Oro está ahí , en los morros de cualkiera ).


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No, éso no es ineludible. Esa supuesta certeza es el mismo error k el de los dos posts kilométricos de timi en la página anterior ( k, imo, no saben defender el Valor del Oro y k con una sola premisa k se niega por kojonex a contemplar, caerían como un castillo de naipes ). Suena reparador , ok...pero ni por el forro es una salida automática.
> 
> Para k el Gold sea inútil en ese rol y el circuito fiat perdure, sólo hay k referenciar los bonos a algo ánde la inflación se exprese mejor k en los precios. Adivina un ejemplo automático ahora mismo ...y me ahorras el "sermón único". ( la puteada Judy Shelton kiso hacerlo ligando los bonos a la estabilidá y la solidez...y la armada Keynesiana/MMT seguro k los kerrían ligados a la volatilidá y el puro desmadre ). K la ortodoxia económica más sobria sea incapaz de ponerse en las claves de su henemijo y les niegue "carta de naturaleza" es no sólo patético, sino absolutamente temerario ...y de ahí unas correlaciones k en absoluto lo son.
> 
> ( y ojo, tampoco tiene k ser definitivo, k faltan las CBDC en el trile...pero el recurso para anular ese recurso histórico del Oro está ahí , en los morros de cualkiera ).



Qué otras opciones ves?

1. Siguen subiendo las rentabilidades de los bonos = bancarrota

2. Bajan las rentabilidades de los bonos = se hace más atractiva la inversión en oro

Respecto a las CBDCs todavía falta por confirmar si estarán respaldadas por oro o no. Por las declaraciones al respecto y por las medidas que han ido tomando en las últimas décadas parece que esa es la idea.

El objetivo de China es derrotar al "virus verde" (el dólar) y su arma para ello es su divisa digital (respaldada en oro o no está aún por ver) Las viñetas de la prensa China dejan claro el trasfondo monetario de la lucha contra el virus, esta última es de esta semana:




Un yuan dorado y brillante despeja el camino de virus verde...


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (3 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Respecto a las *CBDCs todavía falta por confirmar si estarán respaldadas por oro o no*. Por las declaraciones al respecto y por las medidas que han ido tomando en las últimas décadas *parece que esa es la idea*.
> 
> El objetivo de China es derrotar al "virus verde" (el dólar) y su arma para ello es su divisa digital (respaldada en oro o no está aún por ver) Las viñetas de la prensa China dejan claro el trasfondo monetario de la lucha contra el virus, esta última es de esta semana:



¿Tu crees que van a estar respaldadas por oro? Quien lo haga, rompe la baraja...

Si tardan tanto con las CBDCs es porque las están haciendo a su imagen y semejanza, a su conveniencia... y no sería más que una extensión de lo que hay ahora pero con más control sobre el juego. Si EEUU o la UE lo respaldan en oro, estarían reconociendo que el resto de fiat es basura y con el inconveniente de que no podrían manipularlo.

Quizá China, Rusia, Turquía... podrían hacerlo, pero me temo que comenzarían una batalla que salvo a China no conviene. El objetivo de China es el que dices, pero China no tiene prisa, aunque reconozco que la ocasión para dar el cambiazo es ideal.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Qué otras opciones ves?
> 
> 1. Siguen subiendo las rentabilidades de los bonos = bancarrota
> 
> ...



Mira...y de paso, pa´pazwatos "forofos" con simple ánimo de descalificar : Me corto un puto dedo sin anestesia AHORA MISMO - y además de verdá y sin ser de Vilvau -por un yuan dorado. Tú sabes perfectamente k pienso asínnn...pero también eres el único interlocutor contrario k le ve el plumero a BTC y con el k he cruzado ARGUMENTOS, sin tulipanes,jakeos de fotochó ni otras gilipolladas sin la menor sustancia k han colaborado a una ignorancia injustificable en la coyuntura actual. Y sabes k BTC es un henemijo terrible para el Gold. KONZETUALMENTE terrible, sin chuminadas ni forofismos gratuítos. Es una puta birguería del hijoputixmo económico como jamás se haya visto, una puta obra de arte - lo de BTC=Reserva de Valor es una patochada facilmente digerible pa´paletos , iwal k lo del Oro digital ...son sólo poses efectistas de comunicación...es infinitamente más k éso - . Ya kisieran muchos k fuera algo tan simple como una "burbuja". Ese sí k es un virus REAL y veneno puro.

Yo no creo k las CBDC vayan a respaldarse con Oro...no tiene sentido ( incluso defendiendo el Gold como Reserva iniwalable de Valor, serían manifiestamente mejorables , como ya te he comentado otras veces , CON BONOS con ese respaldo u otro vehículo similar ligado al Gold, unos DEG por ejemplo, PERO NO CON EL DINERO MAINSTREAM... de ese modo, se mantendría la Rikeza y privilegios de la Élite y además, la Kastuza seguiría teniendo manga ancha de impresora...o sea, k tól mundo es weno ). Si conviertes al Gold en Standard de AHORRO y sólo Reserva de Valor , para lo k es LO PUTO MEJOR, y lo derivas , conectado , aparte del sistema monetario...tienes un departamento estanco donde puede recrearse como tal...y sin emnierdarse con los despendoles de deuda inexcusables en los sitemas Kastuzos actuales.

Obviamente, k China kiera derrotar al virus verde es cojonudo para cualkiera k se alinee con ortodoxias económicas, ok, de puta lógica... y es ESPERABLE, yo estoy en las antípodas de descartarlo - aunke , por norma, de cualkier fe , también voy justito - ...pero sólo he insistido en k la espera puede ser INSUFRIBLE para metaleros...y apostar todo a esa carta, una temeridá difícil de defender, sobre todo para carteras ya de cierta relevancia. En fin, ahora es realmente muy difícil entrar en ese tema porke a mucha gente se le ha podido pasar el arroz y a ciertos niveles de atesoramiento, se imponía haberse cubierto mucho antes...y retomar ese punto ahora sí k es "Sablazo o Muerte"...y a estas alturas, ni sikiera sabría decir si menear portfolios merece la pena , pues todo tiene sus riesgos , en cryptos la pasta vuela para bien y para mal, y a estos niveles, se entra en un terreno delicadísimo y pero k muy personal.

El discurso OFICIAL de los gurús metaleros , economistas austríacos y otras yerbas es MUY peligroso para ser asumido a ojos cerrados y trasladarlo como planteamiento único a economías personales...y ellos, k NADAN en MPs - OJO ! Y FIAT ! - serán ricos aunke los metales keden para joyas y paneles solares. Y ésto lo saben perfectamente y siguen con el guión k sustenta sus negocios.

Lees a Alasdair McLeod por ejemplo...y la respuesta EN LA PRÁCTICA a todas sus alarmas hiperinflacionarias - k, llegados a ese punto, él intenta inutilmente camuflar - ES BITCOIN ! Y me refiero a la respuesta AHORA. Porke sus alarmas AHORA tienen respuesta y se están respondiendo, así de sencillo.

Mañana ? Ni puta idea y muy probablemente con nuevas variables en juego, k éstos son unos trileros del karajo. Pero éso lo iremos viendo.


----------



## IvanRios (3 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Qué otras opciones ves?
> 
> 1. Siguen subiendo las rentabilidades de los bonos = bancarrota
> 
> ...



Un yuan dorado y que brilla como el oro; podría ser significativo.

En cualquier caso y tanto si está respaldado o no, lo cierto es que parece claro que los metales preciosos jugarán un papel fundamental en el nuevo orden mundial, en el "nuevo mundo". Tan sólo hay que reparar en que China (la próxima primera potencia política, económica y militar) está cargando desde hace años mucho oro (aunque las cifras, más allá de las oficiales, se mantienen en secreto), y lo mismo está haciendo Rusia. Y ambas, es evidente, buscan tumbar al dólar como la divisa mundial.

Se avecinan tiempos muy interesantes para los metales.


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

Pero curiosamente nadie lo ve y el precio sigue hundiéndose, qué cosas.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2021)

Se habla mucho de China y Rusia (de Usa ya no se que creerme) de sus reservas, pero nunca nos acordamos del bloque europeo, Alemania, Italia, Francia que no es que vayan mancos tampoco en reservas, aquí to quisqui que manda le da por lo mismo, la reliquia bárbara.
Hay que reconocer que el BTC ha hecho mucho daño a los MP en su consideración como valores refugio.
Pero como en estos tiempos nadie entiende nada (al menos yo) y como dice el refrán hasta el rabo todo es toro, ya se vera como acaba todo.
Todos los análisis y formas económicas anteriores ya no valen para intentar predecir el futuro de una forma lógica a las usanzas económicas antiguas y anteriores, anteriores y antiguas si por la que ya hay en hoy en día ni su pm las comprende. Vivimos en una época de conclave y solo nos queda mrar a ver como, de que color y cuando sale la fumata, que igual nos gusta o igual no, ya que los que deciden son otros. Un saludo


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero curiosamente nadie lo ve y el precio sigue hundiéndose, qué cosas.



Cuando se quiere adquirir algo lo primero que interesa es que el precio sea bajo, no suelen poner en los periódicos que se esta interesado, para que suban de precio (demasiados intereses ocultos hay para que lo descubran a las primeras de cambio a todo el mundo)


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Cuando se quiere adquirir algo lo primero que interesa es que el precio sea bajo.



Y ya es bajo y sigue sin comprarlo ni dios, y por eso baja aún más.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Y ya es bajo y sigue sin comprarlo ni dios, y por eso baja aún más.



Si nadie lo comprara a que precio crees que estaria? (todo sin entrar en la manipulación vía papel y el oscurantismo que existe)


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Si nadie lo comprara a que precio crees que estaria?



¿Te tomas al pie de la letra esa expresión? ¿Discutimos también la existencia de dios y si querría comprar oro o no?

Pese al bajo precio sigue habiendo mucha más oferta que demanda, ¿vale así?


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Te tomas al pie de la letra esa expresión? ¿Discutimos también la existencia de dios y si querría comprar oro o no?
> 
> Pese al bajo precio sigue habiendo mucha más oferta que demanda, ¿vale así?



No me la tomo y soy ateo. Respecto a la demanda ayer hice dos llamadas y de lo que yo buscaba no había nada y no eran piezas especiales, si que había pero con un sobre spot muy importante y sin perspectivas que les entraran genero a spot actual. Si te refieres al oro papel tienes de sobra lo que tu quieras


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> No me la tomo y soy ateo. Respecto a la demanda ayer hice dos llamadas y de lo que yo buscaba no había nada y no eran piezas especiales, si que había pero con un sobre spot muy importante y sin perspectivas que les entraran genero a spot actual. Si te refieres al oro papel tienes de sobra lo que tu quieras



Me refiero a oro de verdad, y por lo que veo en las web hay que esperar un poco, pero como siempre, y con 4% de sobrespot la onza bullion.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Me refiero a oro de verdad, y por lo que veo en las web hay que esperar un poco, pero como siempre, y con 4% de sobrespot la onza bullion.



Normalmente las tiendas de pie de calle siempre han tenido existencias de sobra y bastante variadas y a márgenes muy razonables y al momento, y las web el esperar es para que te llegaran a casa no para que ellos enviaran . Ahora ni unos ni otros tienen (exagero con eso de no tienen , tienen lo que tienen y cuando tienen y al precio que tengan y punto)


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Normalmente las tiendas de pie de calle siempre han tenido existencias de sobra y a márgenes muy razonables, y las web el esperar es para que te llegaran a casa no para que ellos enviaran ellos los enviaran. Ahora ni unos ni otros tienen



Sí, sí, como que no he esperado a que me enviaran siempre que he comprado online. Y por lo que veo si comprara hoy una onza tardaría incluso menos que la última vez hace un par de meses:
*Moneda Filarmónica de Viena 1 oz de Oro. A partir del 8 de marzo*
en cmc, con un 4% de sobreprecio.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Sí, sí, como que no he esperado a que me enviaran siempre que he comprado online. Y por lo que veo si comprara hoy una onza tardaría incluso menos que la última vez hace un par de meses:
> *Moneda Filarmónica de Viena 1 oz de Oro. A partir del 8 de marzo*
> en cmc, con un 4% de sobreprecio.



un pedido a espera de un mes en otro sitio, tengo, y 20 Francos franceses o Suizos que tal estan? mas que nada por que las filarmonicas no me gustan si hay variedad me gusta elegir


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> un pedido a espera de un mes en CMC, tengo



Pues yo les compré plata el finde cuando el bombazo de reddit con las tiendas anunciando falta de stock o directamente cerradas hasta la apertura de mercado y me la enviaron en 3 o 4 días. Y sin embargo les compré oro en una semana tranquila y tardaron creo que un par de semanas en enviar, simplemente por lo que fuera les faltaba stock esos días insulsos.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Se habla mucho de China y Rusia (de Usa ya no se que creerme) de sus reservas, pero nunca nos acordamos del bloque europeo, Alemania, Italia, Francia que no es que vayan mancos tampoco en reservas, aquí to quisqui que manda le da por lo mismo, la reliquia bárbara.
> Hay que reconocer que el BTC ha hecho mucho daño a los MP en su consideración como valores refugio.
> Pero como en estos tiempos nadie entiende nada (al menos yo) y como dice el refrán hasta el rabo todo es toro, ya se vera como acaba todo.
> Todos los análisis y formas económicas anteriores ya no valen para intentar predecir el futuro de una forma lógica a las usanzas económicas antiguas y anteriores, anteriores y antiguas si por la que ya hay en hoy en día ni su pm las comprende. Vivimos en una época de conclave y solo nos queda mrar a ver como, de que color y cuando sale la fumata, que igual nos gusta o igual no, ya que los que deciden son otros. Un saludo



Hay varios puntos k friamente aún favorecen al Oro.


1- Es una Reserva de Valor inmejorable , IRREDUCTIBLE ( Al Oro no se le arrebata esa cualidá sofisticando ni optimizando, sino simplificando...y éso es IMPOSIBLE , pues por debajo de la síntesis atómica conseguida perdería su naturaleza y esencia y ya no sería Oro, sino otra cosa ) E INDESTRUCTIBLE. El único ratio de riesgo admisible en ese cometido de Reserva de Rikeza Mundial es el CERO. Y sólo el Oro lo consigue. No cabe NINGÚN debate sobre éso. Insisto : Sin riesgo CERO...TODA la Rikeza Mundial es susceptible de ser blokeada, manipulada, robada, evaporada, etc.

2- Se supone k hay países poseedores de minas a los k conviene un protagonismo del metal como reserva de Valor, moneda, etc ...y el abuso absoluto actual del dólar es ya delirante y un atraco a la puta cara. Hace un par de posts "fe en el caos" afirmaba k una CBDC respaldada en Oro sería romper la baraja, OK...pero es k el dólar ya está obligando a todos a jugar con una rota...y al resto lo mismo tampoco les hace puta gracia.

3- No hay constancia de k China o Rusia se estén proveyendo de BTC, k es la válvula con la k el dólar consigue un diferencial respecto a la revalorización de sus bonos k mantenga el Oro dormido.

4-Hay blokes económicos k no kieren regalar sus materias primas y un sistema de Rikeza Estable sin malabares para gestionarlas les protegería del sakeo yankee. La estafa fiat es ya rotunda y acelerada a ojos de todos.

5- Más k las cargas ruso chinas de Gold de las k hace un par de años k se ha perdido constancia pública, los saudíes llevan décadas cobrándose el petrodólar en Oro. Para hacerse una idea, las exportaciones de Gold de semejante monstruo petrolero son casi UN TERCIO de las totales y están rematando el protagonismo de su Mercado de Oro a nivel global...y por supuestón, respecto a un mundo islámico instalado en la misma opacidad en k se instalaba China hace 25 años, pero k es una parte enorme de la población mundial.

6- La población Asiática , más allá de sus gestores nacionales, posee una enorme cantidad del total de Oro privado del planeta. Con esa ventaja innegable , arruinarlos no parece un gran planteamiento , en principio, por parte de sus élites. Confiscarlo, sí...pero ya implicaría el protagonismo metalero k la gente desea por akí.

7- marginar a los MPs de un rol monetario o de Reserva de Valor abriría la puerta a k el dinero negro mundial los adoptara para sus trapicheos...cuando lo k aseguran las CBDC nacionales respecto al fiat actual es una fiscalización a niveles microscópicos.

8- Mientras no conste una persecución Kastuza EXPRESA de una crypto respaldada en metal de iniciativa privada - como la casi totalidá de propuestas crypto del ranking - el monstruoso nicho de Tether y las Stable coins - k son una bola de nieve monstruosa y la más sólida del sector y absolutamente necesarias para la gestión del resto de cryptos - son un caramelo con total capacidad de ser asaltado y k kien lo consiga cree, de facto, un cambio de reglas y una pinza con las cryptos k margine literalmente - y es posible k dando el golpe de gracia - al fiat.


Más allá de cualkier solución final, son puntos indudablemente a favor, pero akí no enseña carta ni diox, salvo las cryptos ( ojo! ...en este tramo de una treta susceptible de todas las volteretas imaginables ). De todos modos...lo k es patético es k se defiendan dogmas metaleros reketetumbados repitiéndolos como cacatúas cuando sencillamente son milongas k no cumplen con el guión ...y no se contemplen éstos u otros k son objetivamente positivos.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pues yo les compré plata el finde cuando el bombazo de reddit con las tiendas anunciando falta de stock o directamente cerradas hasta la apertura de mercado y me la enviaron en 3 o 4 días. Y sin embargo les compré oro en una semana tranquila y tardaron creo que un par de semanas en enviar, simplemente por lo que fuera les faltaba stock esos días insulsos.



Me equivoque al poner CMC pero es otra parecida para el caso lo mismo, pero a lo que vamos hay lo que hay solo tal como les entra y al precio de entrada, que no hay nadie esta en pánico vendiendo por la bajada mas están esperando que baje mas para comprar tanto comerciantes como clientes, unos por que no tienen y otros por que lo quieren, y el moviento es mas por el papel y la proteccion hacia el papel verde


----------



## Porestar (3 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Me equivoque al poner CMC pero es otra parecida para el caso lo mismo, pero a lo que vamos hay lo que hay solo tal como les entra y al precio de entrada, que no hay nadie esta en pánico vendiendo por la bajada mas están esperando que baje mas para comprar tanto comerciantes como clientes, unos por que no tienen y otros por que lo quieren, y el moviento es mas por el papel y la proteccion hacia el papel verde



Pues esperemos que tengas razón. Me pregunto si @Notrabajo34, que sabe moverse mucho mejor, ve problemas para comprar en la calle.

Dime aunque sea por privado qué tienda te está mareando con ese envío, para sacarla de la lista.


----------



## angel220 (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pues esperemos que tengas razón. Me pregunto si @Notrabajo34, que sabe moverse mucho mejor, ve problemas para comprar en la calle.
> 
> Dime aunque sea por privado qué tienda te está mareando con ese envío, para sacarla de la lista.



No hace falta decirlo por privado es DRACMA, ya lo pone en la web un mes de espera es de dominio publico


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pues esperemos que tengas razón. Me pregunto si @Notrabajo34, que sabe moverse mucho mejor, ve problemas para comprar en la calle.
> 
> Dime aunque sea por privado qué tienda te está mareando con ese envío, para sacarla de la lista.




Los problemas que habian para comprar metales eran mas falsos que reales segun desde lo que he podido ver y hablar.

Yo en mi ciudad no compro nada por que me clavan vivo, solo una persona me vende a precios razonables pero me vende cuando tiene, esta persona compra a otras y con los confinamientos, el no poder ir de un lado a otro y los cierres en ciertos horarios en cierta manera se le pone mas dificil que pueda comprar por que tampoco la gente puede ir a vender.

En comerciantes de fuera pasa mas o menos igual.

Se que en agosto muchos comerciantes por ejemplo de la ciudad de donde tu eres en donde conozco a varios estuvieron vendiendo oro como hijos de puta por que decian que habian acumulado mucho a precios baratunos durante estos años y ellos decian que en agosto estaba caro y que habia que vender.

Con lo de reddit estuve llamando y nadie vendia, decian que no tenian, dias mas tarde me confesaron que tenian ingentes cantidades pero que la habian guardado por si acaso de verdad subia, tambien me dijeron te acuerdas del 2011 con todo el mundo comprando a 1,20 el gramo que te daban incluso mas por temas de iva y sobre spot, todo el mundo como loco comprando, que les paso a todos esos que luego perdieron su dinero no ??? Pues ahora les va a pasar igual.

Total que muchos comerciantes si que tienen oro y plata como para enterrarnos pero si ven que puede haber un pico lo guardan y se crea falsa escased.

Lo he dicho en varios post y tambien a varios por privado, en agosto muchos comerciantes estaban vendiendo sus reservas personales que tenian a modo de ahorro viendo que era el momento de hacer dinero, esos logicamente asi es como se hacen de dinero, llevan años haciendolo y no venden 10 monedillas como puede ser el caso de algun forero, esos venden varios kg que han acumulado.

Ellos siguen pensando que bajara aun mas, con la plata sobretodo no tienen dudas de que no subira eternamente y que volvera a precios de siempre.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2021)

La hoz de oro




El druida panorámix necesita una hoz de oro por lo que Astérix y Obélix van a Lutecia para comprarla por su _precio oficial_ de 100 monedas. Buscan al primo de Obélix, llamado _Amérix_ que es el mejor fabricante de hoces de oro. Pero cuando llegan a Lutecia no hay hoces de oro en el mercado y no hay forma de conseguirlas, además, Amérix ha sido raptado por Gángsterix que es quien maneja el mercado negro de hoces de oro...

Publicado en 1962, describe la situación del sistema monetario del momento:
-Imposible conseguir oro al precio oficial
-No hay oro en el mercado y hay que pagar grandes sobreprecios.
Unos años más tarde el sistema de control del precio del oro en ese momento, la London Gold Pool, colapsaba y un par de años más tarde, Nixon anunciaba el fin de la convertibilidad del dólar.

El hecho de que se seque el mercado y que no haya nada disponible a un precio cercano al oficial, es una clara señal de que se está manipulando el sistema de descubrimiento del precio para intentar ocultar que se ha imprimido más dinero que reservas de oro disponibles al precio oficial.

La situación actual es diferente (el sistema monetario no se basa en una convertibilidad fija) pero la señal de que se está manipulando el mecanismo para descubrir el precio es la misma: mercado seco e imposible conseguirlo sin un fuerte sobreprecio respecto al oficial.

Es una señal que anticipa un cambio en el sistema para descubrir el precio ya que no es posible manipularlo por mucho más tiempo.

Respecto a Astérix y Obélix, hay que decir que existen gracias al impulso por parte de los servicios de inteligencia franceses que quisieron fomentar el Cómic patrio ante la colonización cultural americana. Siendo los servicios secretos los impulsores de dicho comic, no es de extrañar la temática monetaria presente en varios de sus historias.

Tampoco nos debería sorprender que en 2017 (ya sin los creadores originales) publicación veamos estas cosas:



Una carrera amañada en la que participan todos los pueblos para ocultar la desastrosa situación económica que hay... El villano coronavirus con máscara y carro de oro con forma de águila, hace todo tipo de trampas para ganar la carrera pero finalmente pierde...

Parece que los servicios de inteligencia franceses, con el coronavirus se refieren al dólar en la alegoría monetaria de la historia de Astérix. Igual que los Chinos en las viñetas de su prensa.

Al igual que en 1962, en la hoz de oro, los servicios de inteligencia aprovechan un cómic para lanzar una advertencia dirigida a quienes se den por aludidos en la alegoría monetaria. Los franceses siempre han advertido de los peligros del sistema monetario basado en el dólar. El discurso es de 1965, unos años después de la publicación de la hoz de oro.



Parece que los servicios de inteligencia franceses sabían ya algo en 2017 cuando se publicó la alegoría monetaria de Astérix en Italia...

Otras historias monetarias en Astérix (colapso monetario Fiat) en Obélix y Compañía.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2021)

_El nerviosismo reina en la aldea: Asurancetúrix ha decidido participar en el famoso Concurso de Bardos Galos con la intención de llevarse el premio gordo: el Menhir de Oro. Para protegerlo durante la competición, que es seguida de cerca por los romanos, Astérix y Obélix lo acompañarán con un solo objetivo: no quitarle ojo de encima, aunque eso signifique perder una oreja. Aparecida por primera vez como discolibro en 1967, esta aventura es prácticamente imposible de encontrar y nunca se había publicado como álbum..._

En 1967 Francia se estaba llevando todo el oro que podía de EEUU convirtiendo sus dólares en oro... Hasta que Nixon cerró la gold window:
Nixon shock - Wikipedia

Poco antes de cerrar la convertibilidad, en 1971, Francia solicitó que le entregasen 191 millones de dólares en oro. Un "menhir de oro" de 170 toneladas.

Hay que tomarselo como una advertencia de los servicios de inteligencia franceses contra los emisores del dólar... Y la alegoría monetaria del coronavirus igual, una advertencia lanzada unos años antes de ocurrir. Ahora, ya han muerto sus "creadores originales" pero los servicios secretos los han resucitado y siguen lanzando advertencias desde las viñetas del comic con el que trataron de frenar la hegemonía cultural americana ya que lo consideraban un peligro para la seguridad nacional.

Con esto dejo el off topic de Astérix. He abierto un hilo en el principal para quien le interese:
Astérix y el coronavirus: la inteligencia francesa denunciando el sistema monetario basado en el dólar


----------



## IvanRios (3 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> A 1000$ garantizada? ??



Atención a la mención a la plata entre el min 30 y 34 aprox. respecto a la futura demanda (riesgo alto).


----------



## jokeramg (4 Mar 2021)

Tranquilidad seguimos en tendencia y la tendencia es nuestra amiga


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2021)

Al loro con las peticiones de físico a ETFs, k lo mismo alguno se keda incluso sin el fiat...y con un jeto de tolai pa´acuñarlo en una onza, vamos...

No es el twit, es todo el hilo. Creo k se refiere al LBMA - aunke , si he entendido bien, semejante chollazo pa´mangonear dudo k no se hubiese replicado -.

Al parecer , tanto las auditorías - OJO ! responsabilidá del depositante, no del Custodio  - como la solvencia de un hipotético subcostodio - en el caso de k el Custodio, entiendo k el ETF, haya delegado la salvawarda del metal rekerido en un tercero - no enmarronarían al ETF/Custodio...k sería, junto con el depositario, una pobresita víxtima, en cualkier caso . Tócate los wevox.

En estos términos, k no representarían negligencia alguna como todo diox creía , todo encajaría...incluso k los ETFs no puedan realizar entregas físicas. Les sudaría literalmente el nardo. Vendría a ser algo así como las subrogaciones k los banksters comerciales hacen de las cipotecas del personal...al prestamista original, se la pela la gestión posterior y k el fondo de turno desahucie a su cliente o gaitas parejas. Cobran una comisión por ceder un contrato y se lavan las manos .

Por cierto...éso no sólo no cubriría un pijo a los depositarios...sino k conociendo el paño manguiKastuzo de los Bullionbanks , incentivaría la creación de empresas ficticias - algunos subcustodios seguro k hará décadas k recibieron sus encargos -para borrarlas del mapa a continuación ...y k NAHIDE responda de ese metal. ( O sea, pensando mal...el Custodio/ETF ha podido estar décadas recibiendo encargos y delegándolos a empresas k perfectamente podrían no tener una puta onza : Es decir, un particular encarga 10 kilos...y TEÓRICAMENTE un ETF fullero manda la pasta a algún chiringuito bankster OFFSHORE - probablemente creado al efecto y tras la pantalla de turno, incluso suyo - , menos la comisión por cesión de negocio, k la cobra a tocateja - insisto , transferencia k lo mismo se hizo hace décadas - ...y se desentiende del asunto. En unos meses/años, el subcustodio desaparece...y ...ánde está la viruta ?

Menúa banda. ( sorry, banda*S*...porke kienes aceptasen esos contratos "de carrerilla", también, telita...).

En fin...pa´l metalero autocustodio medio ...lo mismo mil veces mejor , ya k una escasez por papelada infinita sería perfectamente posible sin pisarle el rabo a la panda de ijoeputas éstos ( y k, por ejemplo, te echen cualkier gracieta del regulador encima . De este modo, a los BBanks lo mismo se la pela a 4 manos k estalle el asunto - y más con el metal presumiblemente acumulado durante décadas con la propia pasta de los timados - ).

Y por cierto... k me cuenten cómo cumplirían esas proporciones legendarias de cientos a uno en papel/metal con un Basilea III ( k andaba por el 85% de físico REAL exigido ) pa´menear ETFS, cortos y otras yerbas...En fin...seguiré el hilo, k puede traer cola ( por cierto...este tipo se hizo popular en twiter por poner los puntos sobre las íes a los desbarres del tal "DesoGames" con sus Shadows Contracts k iban a kebrar el Comex antes de fin de año y tal ( un bocachanclas de póster central a doble página, vamos )... Yo me chupé un podcast "cara a cara" entre ambos...y el fulano es un tipo absolutamente impecable, "antifantasmadas madmaxistas" y un experto en la operativa interna del Comex de kojonex - k yo haya entendido bien la sucesión de twits, también es otra historia -.

edit: Ahora mismo me acuerdo de Scotia Mocatta o ABN UMBRO , salíos por piés estos últimos años ( y los k habrá - por cierto, Scotia tras siglos en el cotarro Y SIN SIKIERA VENDER EL NEGOCIO, lo k en su día, extrañó un wevo , recordais ? -). Vete tú a decirles a esos ánde están tus onzas...k lo mismo te dan un listado de "subcustodios" en Bahamas ...k ni existen como empresa hace 10 años y..."welva usté mañana". ( o ni éso : Búscate la vida y ni welvas mañana ni oxtiax )


La verdá es k a alguno ( algunos minoyes, más bien ) se le van a poner los kojonex de corbata con esta info. Veremos hasta ónde da de sí...


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (4 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Al loro con las peticiones de físico a ETFs, k lo mismo alguno se keda incluso sin el fiat...y un jeto de pasmáo...pa´acuñarlo en una onza.
> 
> No es el twit, es todo el hilo. Creo k se refiere al LBMA - aunke , si he entendido bien, semejante chollazo pa´mangonear dudo k no se hubiese replicado -.
> 
> ...




Pues lo que ya se comentó con los problemas de kustodia y auditoria en una futurible moneda digital basada en oro/plata... para k vamos a negarlo.

En este caso, los custodios akí no creo que lo sean solo de un único ETF, kiero dicir...que si ha kaido uno, es muy probable que hayan kaido más.


----------



## esseri (4 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pues lo que ya se comentó con los problemas de kustodia y auditoria en una futurible moneda digital basada en oro/plata... para k vamos a negarlo.
> 
> En este caso, los custodios akí no creo que lo sean solo de un único ETF, kiero dicir...que si ha kaido uno, es muy probable que hayan kaido más.



Sep,sep...Con la blockchain supervisando y exhibiendo en su explorador público existencias cada bloke y minuto, tecnología de vigilancia actual y un 85% de garantía física "Basilea III style"...iwaliko, iwaliko, vamos...

Lo k es pa´partirse el rabo es la trikiñuela legal ésta - o parecidas k habrá a gogó - y el oscurantismo de esta banda de carcas mangantes custodiando minoyes de onzas durante un siglo...con un lápiz y un cuaderno. Telita.


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Mar 2021)

Payo ruma (@romanillo), nos vamos a los 20,50€ o ke ase?


----------



## Tichy (4 Mar 2021)

Hablando de físico por un lado y cotización de no se sabe bien qué por otro, en este momento en gold.de el premium mínimo para comprar un Napoleón normalito (o una Marianne) no baja del 9%, y eso en una única tienda:

Frankreich Francs Goldmünzen | Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE

Cualquiera que siga esto un poco, sabe que hasta hace año y pico en Alemania podías comprar estas monedas con un premium del 2-3% fácilmente. 

Así que ¿baja el precio del oro (el de verdad) o baja la cotización de algo que cada vez se parece menos al oro real?


----------



## L'omertá (4 Mar 2021)

Qué leche, qué leche!
De aquí a que no valga nada dos días.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hablando de físico por un lado y cotización de no se sabe bien qué por otro, en este momento en gold.de el premium mínimo para comprar un Napoleón normalito (o una Marianne) no baja del 9%, y eso en una única tienda:
> 
> Frankreich Francs Goldmünzen | Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE
> 
> ...



No me jodas el negocio, hombre.


----------



## Silver94 (4 Mar 2021)

En marzo de 2020, la plata no llegaba a 16 euros. Llegó a 12. Un año despues, 21 euros, me sigue compensando, no veo bajada.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (4 Mar 2021)

Negociadas hasta esta hora y solo hoy 830 toneladas de oro (1/3 de la produccion anual) y 14200 toneladas de plata (1/2 de la produccion anual) , pero circulen que aqui no pasa nada de nada.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (4 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Negociadas hasta esta hora y solo hoy 830 toneladas de oro (1/3 de la produccion anual) y 14200 toneladas de plata (1/2 de la produccion anual) , pero circulen que aqui no pasa nada de nada.



Quien ha hecho semejante movimiento?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hablando de físico por un lado y cotización de no se sabe bien qué por otro, en este momento en gold.de el premium mínimo para comprar un Napoleón normalito (o una Marianne) no baja del 9%, y eso en una única tienda:
> 
> Frankreich Francs Goldmünzen | Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE
> 
> ...




Bajar va bajando por lo menos de momento.

Hace como bien dices un tiempo podias comprar oro de forma facil añadiendo 1 o 1,50 euros por gramo, una onza te la pillabas por unos 30 euros mas de su precio spot, ahora mismo igual te cuesta la onza 100 euros mas de su precio.

Si todo se normalizara todo volveria a ser como antes, vamos a ver como acaba todo esto.


----------



## Eldetabarnia (4 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hablando de físico por un lado y cotización de no se sabe bien qué por otro, en este momento en gold.de el premium mínimo para comprar un Napoleón normalito (o una Marianne) no baja del 9%, y eso en una única tienda:
> 
> Frankreich Francs Goldmünzen | Preise vergleichen auf GOLD.DE
> 
> ...



El premium es el sobrecoste del metal por encima de la cotización?


----------



## L'omertá (4 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> El premium es el sobrecoste del metal por encima de la cotización?



Sí.
O dicho en plan no fino; el pan del que te vende el metal.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Sí.
> O dicho en plan no fino; el pan del que te vende el metal.



ESE pan también vendrá en también en parte de quien se lo ha vendido no?

Quiero decir que también cuando vendes te pagan a menos que su precio, igual que cuando pagas te la cobran más.

Me pregunto si la horquilla está siempre centrada o si hay comerciantes que la desplazan, en plan, en lugar de hacer más o menos, pongamos 10 por ciento, que compren a spot y vendan a spot más 20, o que vendan a spot pero compren a spot -20

Yo suelo comprar con spot al 5/10 por ciento para monedas de 20ff o equivalentes, me pregunto si al vender será también parecida la prima, o si intentarán pagarme menos aún. 

como es la realidad?


----------



## Eldetabarnia (5 Mar 2021)

Hace poco que me he interesado en comprar oro y especialmente plata, que parece que está más baja según el ratio Ag/Au. Estoy informándome poco a poco sobre las purezas, la forma de comprobar con un imán si es plata 999 o 800, que es el spot, la cotización, los de WallStreetSilver, etc....

Hay cosas que aun no entiendo muy bien, sobre que es la COMEX, el supuesto papel plata manipulado, como funciona Sprott y su reserva de onzas y otros agentes que hay, pero lo que me deja roto es lo de algunas monedas de colección de la FNMT, concretamente la del homenaje a los héroes del covid. Esta moneda, según entiendo, solo se puede adquirir en su tienda a 52 € y entonces, ¿Por qué no hago más que verla en Wallapop a 33-35€ ? ¿A los coleccionistas les gusta perder sinero? Pregunto sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni doble intencionalidad más allá de buscar una explicación lógica a este suceso que no cabe en mi testa.







Gracias por ayudarme en esta materia en la que soy profano, a Lomertá por la anterior duda y al resto


----------



## timi (5 Mar 2021)

Vaya bajada, esto parece un marzo 2020 2.0 Es un regalo para los que llevan los deberes más retrasados. Yo me estaba planteando dejar algunas colecciones, pero si los precios acompañan no tengo excusa


----------



## Fukuoka San (5 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Bajar va bajando por lo menos de momento.
> 
> Hace como bien dices un tiempo podias comprar oro de forma facil añadiendo 1 o 1,50 euros por gramo, una onza te la pillabas por unos 30 euros mas de su precio spot, ahora mismo igual te cuesta la onza 100 euros mas de su precio.
> 
> Si todo se normalizara todo volveria a ser como antes, vamos a ver como acaba todo esto.



Todo depende a que precio compró quien te vende. Cuanto más sube, menos margen es necesario añadir, cuanto más baja más margen es necesario. A 50€/g suman 1, a 48€/g suman 1,5... Y si baja mucho, no venden. O venden, si están comprando a - 10, depende del flujo que tengan de compras /ventas.


----------



## csan (5 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Hace poco que me he interesado en comprar oro y especialmente plata, que parece que está más baja según el ratio Ag/Au. Estoy informándome poco a poco sobre las purezas, la forma de comprobar con un imán si es plata 999 o 800, que es el spot, la cotización, los de WallStreetSilver, etc....
> 
> Hay cosas que aun no entiendo muy bien, sobre que es la COMEX, el supuesto papel plata manipulado, como funciona Sprott y su reserva de onzas y otros agentes que hay, pero lo que me deja roto es lo de algunas monedas de colección de la FNMT, concretamente la del homenaje a los héroes del covid. Esta moneda, según entiendo, solo se puede adquirir en su tienda a 52 € y entonces, ¿Por qué no hago más que verla en Wallapop a 33-35€ ? ¿A los coleccionistas les gusta perder sinero? Pregunto sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni doble intencionalidad más allá de buscar una explicación lógica a este suceso que no cabe en mi testa.
> 
> ...



Dentro de la demencial política de distribución de moneda de la FNMT, está la gracia de cobrarte diferente cada moneda. En este caso la moneda de 30 euros es la sucesora de las antiguas de 20, antes de 12 y antes de 2.000 pesetas. Estas monedas tienen 2 canales de comercialización. O bien te vas a la sucursal del banco de España más cercana y te las compras a facial, 30 euros por moneda. O bien te la compras por el canal numismatico y pagas la inocentada.
La diferencia es que las del banco de España únicamente vienen en un bolsita de plastico.
La otra viene con su cartón y cajita a veces...y te cobran el IVA, que en el primer caso están exentas al considerarse como un billete o moneda normal (aunque conmemorativa no circulante y sin valor liberatorio)


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Mar 2021)

Se están batiendo récords de retirada de plata física del COMEX para el periodo de entrega del 29 de enero al 26 de febrero:






Si se mantiene está tendencia en el tiempo se van a vaciar rápido los inventarios del COMEX.

Están aumentando los premiums en los lingotes de 1.000 onzas, algo inusual... Es el formato monetario con precio más cercano al spot.

Si siguen aumentando los premiums, va a disminuir el interés en rollear el contrato de papel porque solicitando la entrega de físico tienes un lingote de plata física que con un precio mayor que el contrato de plata-papel que lo representaba. Según se vayan dando cuenta los participantes en el mercado de este hecho, la tendencia se retroalimenta

Cualquier día y sin aviso previo, viendo que no van a poder redimir en físico todos los contratos que lo soliciten, entregarán fiat o directamente cerrarán el chiringuito. Si entregan Fiat en vez de físico, es el fin del COMEX como mercado de referencia para el descubrimiento de precios y, al menos temporalmente, el fin de la convertibilidad del dólar en metales preciosos.

Qué significa que no haya un mercado donde poder adquirir metales con dólares?
Que el resto de mercados de mercados denominados en dólares tiene que redefinir su valor respecto a los metales.

Las acciones de Tesla pueden estar a miles de dólares pero... a cuanta plata equivalen esos dólares si no hay mercado que fije su precio?

BTC puede tener un precio de millones de dólares pero... Cuanta plata consigues con esos millones de dólares?

Si falla el mercado de metales monetarios porque no pueden cubrir las entregas de los contratos que lo soliciten se verían obligados a cerrarlo y cuando volviesen a abrir tendría que ser con un nuevo precio que refleje la devaluación real del dólar.

Cerrar el mercado de metales preciosos para redefinir el valor del dólar en el mercado que los acepta es una decisión política imposible de prever con antelación mediante análisis técnico o análisis de fundamentales. De la misma forma que no se puede anticipar por análisis técnico el fin de la London Gold Pool o la decisión de Nixon de suspender la convertibilidad del dólar en oro.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (5 Mar 2021)

Muy buena aportación Spielzeug.

En el caso de que el COMEX entregara fiat en vez de plata supondría un antes y un después. Pero siempre quedaría el oro como referencia, no?

No obstante en referencia al valor de las acciones y su capacidad de comprar metales preciosos, así como la comparativa de valor entre unos y otros... ¿si ya se desvinculó el dinero fiat del valor oro hace décadas, no quedarían estos mercados igual?

Obviamente habría una ostia bursátil pero no por el valor plata-oro/fiat-acción, sino por la huída de los inversores de ciertos valores refugios tras el cambio de tablero.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## Dadaria (5 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Hace poco que me he interesado en comprar oro y especialmente plata, que parece que está más baja según el ratio Ag/Au. Estoy informándome poco a poco sobre las purezas, la forma de comprobar con un imán si es plata 999 o 800, que es el spot, la cotización, los de WallStreetSilver, etc....
> 
> Hay cosas que aun no entiendo muy bien, sobre que es la COMEX, el supuesto papel plata manipulado, como funciona Sprott y su reserva de onzas y otros agentes que hay, pero lo que me deja roto es lo de algunas monedas de colección de la FNMT, concretamente la del homenaje a los héroes del covid. Esta moneda, según entiendo, solo se puede adquirir en su tienda a 52 € y entonces, ¿Por qué no hago más que verla en Wallapop a 33-35€ ? ¿A los coleccionistas les gusta perder sinero? Pregunto sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni doble intencionalidad más allá de buscar una explicación lógica a este suceso que no cabe en mi testa.
> 
> ...



Como han dicho antes, los que están vendiendo ese tipo de moneda a 35 euros por ejemplo, le están sacando algo de beneficio porque la han comprado directamente en el BdE a 30 euros. Pero si lo que quieres es comprar plata como inversión, lee bien todo lo que aquí se ha escrito, y mira las distintas opciones, ya sea bullion (krugerrands, brittanias, maples, canguros) o moneda circulada (paquillos, duros, francos). Las que producen la FNMT no sirven ni para colección, porque son caras (te venden media onza por 30 euros) y feas. Esa que sacas no la querría ni regalada, por lo que simboliza.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Hace poco que me he interesado en comprar oro y especialmente plata, que parece que está más baja según el ratio Ag/Au. Estoy informándome poco a poco sobre las purezas, la forma de comprobar con un imán si es plata 999 o 800, que es el spot, la cotización, los de WallStreetSilver, etc....
> 
> Hay cosas que aun no entiendo muy bien, sobre que es la COMEX, el supuesto papel plata manipulado, como funciona Sprott y su reserva de onzas y otros agentes que hay, pero lo que me deja roto es lo de algunas monedas de colección de la FNMT, concretamente la del homenaje a los héroes del covid. Esta moneda, según entiendo, solo se puede adquirir en su tienda a 52 € y entonces, ¿Por qué no hago más que verla en Wallapop a 33-35€ ? ¿A los coleccionistas les gusta perder sinero? Pregunto sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni doble intencionalidad más allá de buscar una explicación lógica a este suceso que no cabe en mi testa.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas.

El anuncio de la FNMT que pones es el "ESTUCHE MONEDA", que siempre es bastante más caro que la moneda suelta.

La moneda en sí tiene un valor facial de 30 euros y a traváes de los bancos se suele poder pedir a ese precio cuando sale, pero de plata lleva aproximadamente unos 11 o 12 euros, con lo cual no sale a cuenta.

En general los productos del FNMT salen "hinchados", y por estos lares foriles están muy denostados, aunque hay alguno que no es feo del todo, y en subastas he podido pillar a buen precio.

Pero si estás empezando te recomiendo o mondeda bullion pura y dura, o si te quieres ahorrar el IVA y pagar solo plata, Pakillos o Duros Alfonsinos.


----------



## conde84 (5 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Hace poco que me he interesado en comprar oro y especialmente plata, que parece que está más baja según el ratio Ag/Au. Estoy informándome poco a poco sobre las purezas, la forma de comprobar con un imán si es plata 999 o 800, que es el spot, la cotización, los de WallStreetSilver, etc....
> 
> Hay cosas que aun no entiendo muy bien, sobre que es la COMEX, el supuesto papel plata manipulado, como funciona Sprott y su reserva de onzas y otros agentes que hay, pero lo que me deja roto es lo de algunas monedas de colección de la FNMT, concretamente la del homenaje a los héroes del covid. Esta moneda, según entiendo, solo se puede adquirir en su tienda a 52 € y entonces, ¿Por qué no hago más que verla en Wallapop a 33-35€ ? ¿A los coleccionistas les gusta perder sinero? Pregunto sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni doble intencionalidad más allá de buscar una explicación lógica a este suceso que no cabe en mi testa.
> 
> ...



La moneda en estuche que has puesto de la página de la fnmt es en calidad proof, con 10000 monedas de tirada, por lo que es distinta a las que venden en wallapop que son las normales a facial del banco de España,esa es la diferencia.


----------



## Beto (5 Mar 2021)

vamos, la edicion coleccionista pa entendernos



aprovecho para poner esto que he visto en forocoches, 



*Descubren una "Montaña de Oro" en Congo* 


Según el artículo de BBC, contiene entre 60-90% de ese metal.

Police surround Congo 'gold mountain' afta viral video - See wetin we know - BBC News Pidgin




> #1366803747062624261







> #1366804215914508288





Cita:


 March 4 (Reuters) - A gold rush drawing thousands to a village in Congo's South Kivu province has driven authorities to ban mining there until more oversight is established, the provincial mines minister said on Thursday.

The discovery of gold-rich ore in Luhihi in late February brought throngs of diggers to the site, South Kivu Mines Minister Venant Burume Muhigirwa said, putting pressure on the small village around 50 km (30 miles) from the provincial capital, Bukavu.

Subsistence mining - extracting minerals with rudimentary tools - is common across Democratic Republic of Congo, and the "artisanal" gold mining is especially widespread in the gold-producing east and northeast of the country.

Miners, traders and members of Congo's armed forces (FARDC) were required to leave the mine sites in and around Luhihi and all mining activities were suspended until further notice, a decree dated on Monday and confirmed by Muhigirwa, said.

The presence of FARDC at the mine sites - prohibited under Congo's mining code - contributed to the "disorder" at Luhihi, the decree said.

Muhigirwa said the mining suspension would allow authorities to identify the miners and ensure they are properly registered with artisanal mining regulators.

Order must be re-established in mining activities in Luhihi "not only to protect lives but also to ensure the traceability of the gold produced in line with Congolese law," the decree said.

Gold production in the Congo is systematically underreported and tonnes of the precious metal are smuggled into global supply chains through its eastern neighbours, the U.N. Group of Experts on the Congo reported last year.

(Reporting by Helen Reid and Hereward Holland3; Editing by Peter Cooney) 
Congo bans mining in South Kivu village after gold rush


----------



## timi (5 Mar 2021)

No tienen ni que cribar.
Pone la pala y casi le corta los dedos al otro
Es un ensayo de como van a vaciar los inventarios del comex


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Mar 2021)

Joder, pero si sale el oro a puñados (2° vídeo que aportó @Beto ). Como esto siga así nos mandan el Spot a negativo (-) como los intereses. Si al final va a tener tener razón el tano ruma y el Keiser


----------



## frankie83 (5 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Joder, pero si sale el oro a puñados (2° vídeo que aportó @Beto ). Como esto siga así nos mandan el Spot a negativo (-) como los intereses. Si al final va a tener tener razón el tano ruma y el Keiser



A la primera se pueden quedar sepultados


----------



## Beto (5 Mar 2021)

Y con razon


----------



## Beto (5 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> No tienen ni que cribar.
> Pone la pala y casi le corta los dedos al otro
> Es un ensayo de como van a vaciar los inventarios del comex



Le va la mano de un pelo....


----------



## csan (5 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Dos cosas.
> 
> El anuncio de la FNMT que pones es el "ESTUCHE MONEDA", que siempre es bastante más caro que la moneda suelta.
> 
> ...



Yo mismo colecciono monedas de la FNMT, pero es que a veces nos lo ponen dificil. Ojo a la última para el 8M con la Pardo Bazán. Cara (70 euros con los gastos de envío para menos de una onza), fea y encima con el símbolo feminista (que si quieres abrirte a un mercado amplio lo mejor es poner algo con fuerte carga política)
Vamos, una joya de las huir sin mirar atras...


----------



## Daviot (5 Mar 2021)

csan dijo:


> Yo mismo colecciono monedas de la FNMT, pero es que a veces nos lo ponen dificil. Ojo a la última para el 8M con la Pardo Bazán. Cara (70 euros con los gastos de envío para menos de una onza), fea y encima con el símbolo feminista (que si quieres abrirte a un mercado amplio lo mejor en poner algo con fuerte carga política)
> Vamos, una joya de las huir sin mirar atras...




Jajaja..........con tu permiso añado otro trofeo al Hilo de monedas feas.

Hilo de monedas feas o desafortunadas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Mar 2021)

próxima estación 1500...


----------



## L'omertá (5 Mar 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> próxima estación 1500...



Espero que sean 1400 y así poder pillar más.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Mar 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> En el caso de que el COMEX entregara fiat en vez de plata supondría un antes y un después. Pero siempre quedaría el oro como referencia, no?
> 
> No obstante en referencia al valor de las acciones y su capacidad de comprar metales preciosos, así como la comparativa de valor entre unos y otros... ¿si ya se desvinculó el dinero fiat del valor oro hace décadas, no quedarían estos mercados igual?
> 
> Obviamente habría una ostia bursátil pero no por el valor plata-oro/fiat-acción, sino por la huída de los inversores de ciertos valores refugios tras el cambio de tablero.



Dejo aquí la entrevista al CEO de la CME, se le ve muy seguro presumiendo de lo bien que funciona su chiringuito y lo poco que le preocupa el movimiento del silversqueeze:



Después de decir que es imposible que pueda haber un silversqueeze, dice que en último término para evitarlo entregarían fiat en vez de plata. No para de asegurar que hay más plata que nunca en los inventarios...

Si hay más plata que nunca en los inventarios, no habría apenas premium en la plata física, especialmente en las barras de 1.000 onzas que son las demandadas por la industria.

Dice que como el 99,8 de los contratos no solicita entrega por lo que no sería tan grave si se redimiesen los contratos en fiat. Va a ser interesante ver si es posible el "Green new deal" fabricando placas solares con papelitos verdes en vez de con plata...

Si no se puede conseguir plata física en el mercado denominado en dólares, hay otros mercados denominados en otras divisas donde conseguirla que pasarían a ser la referencia para el descubrimiento del precio.

Es tan imposible de que ocurra, que recomienda a los del silversqueeze que no participen en su mercado... Un CEO del mercado de futuros de materias primas que no se alegra de que entren nuevos clientes a su chiringuito porque "van a perder dinero". Si fuera tan imposible debería estar encantado de tener nuevos clientes, no?

Iremos viendo si es tan sólido como dice que es y si es capaz de redimir en plata a una cantidad creciente de contratos que lo solicitan...


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (5 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí la entrevista al CEO de la CME, se le ve muy seguro presumiendo de lo bien que funciona su chiringuito y lo poco que le preocupa el movimiento del silversqueeze



Muy interesante esa entrevista. Así vamos poniendo caras a los que se mueven detrás del chiringuito.



Spielzeug dijo:


> No para de asegurar que hay más plata que nunca en los inventarios...
> 
> Si hay más plata que nunca en los inventarios, no habría apenas premium en la plata física, especialmente en las barras de 1.000 onzas que son las demandadas por la industria.



Puede que sea cierto, y que con ello se estén aprovechando de la gente metiéndoles unos premiums altísimos para sacarles aún más la pasta.

Creando necesidad por una falsa escasez. Al final todo es psicología de mercado. De momento los únicos que han ganado pasta a expuertas en este movimiento son los vendedores.

La gente que ha comprado kilos y kilos de plata, (a spot) cada día vale menos. A no ser que la revenda a otro camarada de la lucha con un premium alto para recuperar (cosa que no van a hacer, nadie quiere soltar su tesoro). Todo cambiaría si surte efecto la lucha y empieza a subir a pasos de gigante.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Es tan imposible de que ocurra, que recomienda a los del silversqueeze que no participen en su mercado... Un CEO del mercado de futuros de materias primas que no se alegra de que entren nuevos clientes a su chiringuito porque "van a perder dinero". Si fuera tan imposible debería estar encantado de tener nuevos clientes, no?



Esto, como bien comentas es lo más flipante del asunto. Debería estar contento teniendo miles de nuevos compradores y además gente que compra grandes cantidades, no monedillas.

Pero claro, este movimiento independientemente de la especulación o no con el precio del metal ha hecho aflorar a la superficie los entresijos y trapos sucios de la industria.

... con lo tranquilos que vivían ellos en su chiringuito, ahora va y los ponen el punto de mira, salen en las noticias y les lanzan piedras.

Ahora solo queda esperar a ver como evoluciona. Este finde estará la cosa movidita en reddit por la evolución de esta semana y también por las declaraciones de esta entrevista. Les va a dar mas alas!


----------



## timi (5 Mar 2021)

*LOS RENDIMIENTOS AUMENTAN A MEDIDA QUE BIDEN-YELLEN CREA DÉFICITS RÉCORD*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 5 DE MARZO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS360 
Bueno, justo en el momento justo, parece que la creación interminable de dinero falso por parte de la Fed ha envenenado tanto el mercado de valores como el mercado de bonos. El Dow Jones bajó 1.000 (3%) puntos en dos días y el Nasdaq bajó un 7% en dos semanas.
El oro y la plata también están cayendo en simpatía. Esto se esperaba a corto plazo, pero las perspectivas para los metales preciosos parecen excelentes, como comentaré más adelante.
¿Es esto lo que ordenó el médico suizo del siglo XVI Paracelso? Ciertamente se parece. Nos dijo que una dosis demasiado alta de cualquier cosa es tóxica. Y con un mundo inundado de dinero tóxico de poco valor, los niveles de veneno han llegado a extremos.
*El sistema financiero tóxico debe limpiarse, pero como hemos advertido muchas veces, esto tendrá consecuencias nefastas para el mundo.*
*COMPRA DE STOCK FRANTIC ANTES DE QUE PARE LA MÚSICA*
Comprar caro y vender barato es el mantra de muchos inversores. Y a medida que aumenta el mercado de valores, ¡compre más! Y cuando caiga, compra aún más.
Pero esta vez, el método de ser siempre largo, que ha sido infalible durante décadas y respaldado por la Fed, fracasará irremediablemente. Ya sea que los inversores compren con fuerza o compren las caídas, serán sacrificados.
Como suele ser el caso al final de un ciclo, en las últimas semanas hemos visto compras frenéticas de cualquier cosa que se mueva al igual que con las acciones tecnológicas en 1999-2000.
Solo mire la increíble entrada de 16 semanas a las acciones de $ 414 mil millones. Este es el doble del pico de 2018 de $ 200 mil millones y un récord histórico.







Los inversores claramente se están subiendo al tren justo antes de que se detenga la música.
Hay muchos indicadores que apuntan a un mercado superior en la actualidad y un mercado bajista secular durante muchos años, como he señalado en boletines informativos recientes.
El siguiente gráfico es una clara señal de alerta para las acciones. Muestra que todos los máximos más altos desde octubre de 2017 no han sido confirmados por los indicadores de impulso (divergencia bajista). Entonces, a pesar de que el Dow ha subido casi 6,000 puntos desde octubre de 2017, el RSI (Índice de fuerza relativa) ha mostrado picos más bajos para cada nuevo máximo en el Dow. *Eso es muy bajista.*
Hay una serie de otros indicadores técnicos que apuntan a una cima en este momento.
*ESPECULACIÓN TÓXICA Y DINERO PARA HELICÓPTEROS*
Volviendo a la especulación tóxica, esto provocó el colapso del mercado de hipotecas de alto riesgo en 2006-9, cuando el sistema financiero mundial estaba a minutos de la implosión. Esto condujo a la Gran Crisis Financiera. Pero un profesor de economía de la Universidad de Princeton, que era presidente de la Fed en ese momento, "salvó al mundo". Era Helicóptero Ben, por supuesto. 
Pero Bernanke no salvó al mundo. Todo lo que hizo fue aceptar las órdenes de sus amos, los jefes de los principales bancos de inversión como JP Morgan, Goldman Sachs y Morgan Stanley. Estos bancos tenían todo en juego. Estaban al borde de la bancarrota y solo una misión de rescate masiva de la Fed y otros bancos centrales podría salvarlos.







El resto es historia. Decenas de billones de dólares en préstamos y garantías más tarde, los bancos estadounidenses y el mundo recibieron una suspensión de la ejecución. ¡E incluso ese año en 2008, los banqueros recibieron los mismos mega bonos que el año anterior! Mmm….
*La crisis de 2006-9 nunca se resolvió y hoy, más de 14 años desde que comenzó, el mundo está siendo golpeado por una crisis que es más del doble de grande en términos de deuda, con una deuda global que pasó de $ 125 billones en 2006 a $ 280 billones en la actualidad.
El problema es que a medida que la deuda se ha duplicado, el riesgo ha aumentado exponencialmente. * Y esta vez, la vieja cura de simplemente imprimir dinero sin valor tendrá CERO efecto en la solución del problema.
*Pero conducirá al colapso final del dólar y otras monedas, problemas masivos en el sistema financiero e hiperinflación.*
*¿ES DINERO DE ORO?*
Entre 2000 y 2011, el oro pasó de $ 290 a $ 1920. En 2011, el congresista Ron Paul cuestionó a Bernanke sobre el papel del oro.
Entonces Bernanke dejó en claro que el oro no es dinero. Cuando Paul lo presionó, se le ocurrió que " *es una ventaja* ".
" *Entonces, ¿por qué los bancos centrales tienen oro?* ", Pregunta Paul. “ *Tradición* ” responde Bernanke.



*Sí, Ben, es una tradición maravillosa que el oro haya sido dinero durante 5.000 años, pero ni siquiera lo entiendes. (Palabras de EvG)*
Bernanke también sostiene que el oro se mantiene como " *protección contra el riesgo de cola, un resultado realmente malo* ".
*Bernanke obviamente no pudo decirle al Congreso ni al mundo que el oro se mantiene como protección contra la mala gestión de la política monetaria por parte de los bancos centrales. Tampoco señaló que desde 2000, el dólar había perdido más del 80% de su valor frente al dinero real que es el oro.*
Bueno, es evidente que Bernanke no enseñó economía austriaca (dinero sólido) en Princeton. No, es un verdadero profeta del keynesianismo y MMT (Teoría Monetaria Moderna). *Era un claro mago de la impresión de dinero y todavía tiene el récord absoluto. Durante su reinado, de 2006 a 2014, duplicó la deuda estadounidense de 8,5 billones de dólares a 17 billones de dólares.*
¡Un logro notable y ni siquiera tuvo que mover un dedo!
Yellen asumió el mando de Bernanke en la Fed, pero no estuvo allí el tiempo suficiente para establecer un récord. Pero ahora tenemos el equipo de ensueño BY (Biden Yellen) dirigiendo la economía de EE. UU.
Sin duda, BY imprimirá más dinero y generará mayores déficits que cualquier presidente y secretario del Tesoro de la historia. Romperán todos los récords. Ya han gastado 2 billones de dólares antes de empezar. Y ese es claramente el mero comienzo.
El equipo de BY no son gallinas de primavera y la pregunta es si durarán cuatro años. Pero si lo hacen, habrán aumentado la deuda de Estados Unidos en muchas decenas de billones. También habrán derrumbado el mercado de valores y el mercado de bonos.
*BY BY PARA ACTIVAR LAS BURBUJAS A MEDIDA QUE AUMENTAN LOS RENDIMIENTOS*
Así será BY, BY a todos estos activos burbuja que sus predecesores han logrado inflar a los extremos.
*A medida que ingresamos a una era de impresión masiva de dinero, crecientes déficits y deudas, también habrá presiones inflacionarias que harán que las tasas de interés aumenten sustancialmente.*
La Fed utilizará todos los trucos que conoce para mantener bajas las tasas. Aún así, hasta ahora, la tesorería a 10 años ha aumentado del 0,38% en marzo de 2020 al 1,5% en la actualidad.
Hasta ahora, este es principalmente un problema de Estados Unidos. Como muestra el gráfico siguiente, los tipos de interés alemán y japonés a 10 años están subiendo, pero siguen siendo muy bajos, con el alemán sigue siendo negativo en -0,25% y el de Japón solo positivo en 0,16%.







*TORO DE ORO SE HARÁ MÁS FUERTE*
Con las presiones sobre las acciones y los bonos, los metales preciosos están cayendo en simpatía, como ocurre a menudo al comienzo de los mercados a la baja.
He estado afirmando durante 20 años que fundamentalmente el oro y la plata están en una tendencia alcista muy fuerte, respaldada totalmente por la destrucción del papel moneda por parte del banco central. Dentro de las principales tendencias alcistas, siempre hay correcciones y algunas son viciosas.
A principios de 2000, el oro costaba 290 dólares y la plata 5,40 dólares. Entonces, incluso si los metales son correctos en la actualidad, ¡el oro sigue subiendo 6 veces desde 2000 y la plata 5 veces!
Si miramos primero el gráfico de 21 años del oro, la tendencia alcista es clara como el cristal y la corrección actual es parte del patrón.







Ninguna inversión se mueve en línea recta. Y especialmente no metales preciosos. *Los precios del oro y la plata se determinan en un casino de reclamaciones de papel falso que no se parecen a la oferta y la demanda de los metales físicos subyacentes.*
Actualmente, el oro está experimentando una corrección técnica que hemos señalado desde hace un tiempo. También he dicho que podríamos ver $ 1,700-50. A menudo, los precios se suben en una corrección y es posible que veamos oro por debajo de $ 1,700 temporalmente.
Los metales preciosos a menudo se venden al comienzo de una caída del mercado de valores y esto es lo que estamos viendo ahora.
*TASAS REALES NEGATIVAS POSITIVAS PARA EL ORO*
Además, como hemos señalado a menudo y más recientemente en un  MAMChat con Matt Piepenburg y conmigo , el oro y la plata generalmente suben cuando las tasas de interés reales son negativas. Por tanto, es beneficioso para el oro cuando la tasa de inflación es más alta que la tasa de interés. Digamos que el interés es del 5% y la inflación del 7%. Eso da un rendimiento real negativo del -2%. Por tanto, esto soporta un precio del oro más alto.
La línea de la tasa de interés real a continuación muestra la diferencia entre el tesoro de los Estados Unidos a 5 años y la inflación. Durante la crisis de las hipotecas de alto riesgo en 2008, las tasas reales subieron con fuerza y el oro cayó de $ 1.030 a $ 680. Claramente una corrección viciosa, pero como los tipos reales cayeron rápidamente, el oro subió con fuerza.
Luego, el oro alcanzó su punto máximo en 2011-12 y las tasas reales tocaron fondo en 2012. A medida que las tasas reales subieron, el oro cayó de $ 1,900 a $ 1,050 en 2015. Luego, cuando las tasas reales cayeron fuertemente a fines de 2018, el oro aumentó de $ 1,100 a más de $ 2,000.







*¿QUÉ PASA A CONTINUACIÓN?*
Dado que las tasas de interés en los EE. UU. Han subido últimamente, el rendimiento negativo se ha reducido ligeramente y los metales han reaccionado negativamente.
El curso de los eventos que veo es el siguiente:
- Las tasas estadounidenses subirán y bajarán temporalmente a medida que la Fed inicie la impresión de dinero acelerada.
- La inflación de las materias primas y los alimentos pronto se reflejará en los precios al consumidor, aunque el gobierno tratará de reprimirla. La inflación real ya es considerablemente más alta que la tasa oficial. Según el método de cálculo oficial anterior a 1980, la inflación al consumidor es ahora de casi el 9% según las estadísticas en la sombra.







- Tras una corrección temporal a la baja de los tipos, seguirán subiendo a pesar de los esfuerzos de la Fed por mantenerlos bajos. Esto creará ondas de choque en el mercado de bonos y en todos los mercados financieros.
- *A medida que la Fed pierde el control de las tasas, el costo creciente de financiar la deuda total de 80 billones de dólares estadounidenses conducirá a un desastre económico para los EE. No me sorprendería ver tipos de interés superiores al 15% como en los años setenta y principios de los ochenta.*
- La impresión de dinero masiva pero inútil conducirá a la caída de las monedas y la hiperinflación.
- Los tipos reales seguirán siendo negativos como en los años setenta. Recuerdo que las tasas de interés en el Reino Unido fueron más del 15% durante muchos años, pero la inflación siempre fue más alta. Lo mismo en Estados Unidos.
- Este escenario será extremadamente optimista para el oro. En 1971, el oro era de $ 35 y subió a $ 200 en 1975. Luego se corrigió a $ 100 en 1976, después de lo cual aumentó más de 8 veces en poco más de 4 años a $ 850 en enero de 1981.
Me sorprendería si el oro "sólo" sube 8 veces desde aquí en los próximos 4 años.
*Pero el oro físico no debe considerarse una inversión especulativa. El oro es dinero real y el activo de preservación de riqueza más perfecto que puede tener. 5.000 años de historia lo demuestran.*
_Fuente original: Goldswitzerland_


----------



## FranMen (5 Mar 2021)

Una de las desventajas de tener MPs es dónde guardarlos y el riesgo de robo, pero después de ver la ola de SMSs para robar nuestros datos, especialmente para vaciar nuestras cuentas no se que es más inseguro.
A un compañero de trabajo le dejaron el mes pasado la cuenta a 0


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Mar 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Muy interesante esa entrevista. Así vamos poniendo caras a los que se mueven detrás del chiringuito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Llevo avisando de la falsa excased no se cuanto tiempo y casi me comen con patatas los vende platas del foro.

Tengo mucho conocido en el sector y nunca les ha faltado material y si les faltaba es por que entre ellos mismos preferian guardarlo ante la incertidumbre de que pegara un subidon no por que faltaran en en ningun momento nada.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (5 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Llevo avisando de la falsa excased no se cuanto tiempo y casi me comen con patatas los vende platas del foro.



A ver, casi te comen con patatas por la forma en la que comentas las cosas, la disparidad de opiniones sobre un mismo tema y los ataques hacia ciertas personas de forma pública que deberían hacerse en privado.

Toda opinión hecha con educación, respeto y datos es bienvenida. Eso incluye hasta la comparativa con criptos siempre que se haga bien explicada. Opiniones en plan acoso y derribo, repetitivas e insistentes, en plan "sois tontos véis como tengo razón" son las que hacen que la gente se pique.

Sobre el caso en cuestión, yo tampoco digo que no haya una excasez real y que sea un farol de la industria. Digo que esa posibilidad puede existir y que la gente debe tenerla en cuenta antes de hacer una inversión. Como todo en la vida no hay aue dejarse influenciar por lo que me digan de terceros, siempre hay que investigar, valorar uno mismo y luego decidir. Aceptar también los errores de manera crítica y constructiva, y con ello evolucionar y mejorar.

Solamente el COMEX sabe si tienen plata o no. Y cada cual es libre de "apostar" comprando ahora hasta con spots grandes si cree que es buena inversión.

Hay que respetar y valorar las opiniones de todos. Nadie posee la verdad absoluta. Al final lo que podemos saber de la industria que nos atañe es una mezcla de experiencias personales, aciertos, errores, intuiciones, engaños, ayudas, etc. Y todo esto entre todos los que estamos aquí, incluyendo a los que compramos, como los que puedan tener sus tiendas e intereses ena industria. Aquí estamos para sumar entre todos, compartir y avanzar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> A ver, casi te comen con patatas por la forma en la que comentas las cosas, la disparidad de opiniones sobre un mismo tema y los ataques hacia ciertas personas de forma pública que deberían hacerse en privado.



Entre Zapatero y Sanchez me quitaron las discotecas que era donde yo desfogaba y las ganas de acercarme a una muchacha, eso unido a mi edad ya anciana en torno a los 35 años,

De algun modo tendre que disfrutar aunque sea con este tipo de ataques no ?

Es que encima luego incluso medio voy acertando...........

Por cierto si sigue bajando volvere a comprar oro para reponer el que vendi en verano y volver a vender en caso de que vuelva a subir y asi volver a tener cash para mis scort pero ahora mismo lo unico que compro son latas, hoy he comprado de 650 gramos escurridos de bonito, 40 latas a menos de 5 euros la lata en alcampo, caducidad 2024.

Por cuatro duros podeis aprovisionaros en caso de que luego haya ruina gorda y excased, todos los meses voy comprando algo.

Si esa ruina no llega podeis hacer llegado el momento una buena obra con los gatos callejeros que tambien son hijos del señor, seguro que dan buena cuenta de ese bonito.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2021)

Fin del dólar, hiperinflación, plata, Bitcoin


----------



## OBDC (6 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Entre Zapatero y Sanchez me quitaron las discotecas que era donde yo desfogaba y las ganas de acercarme a una muchacha, eso unido a mi edad ya anciana en torno a los 35 años,
> 
> De algun modo tendre que disfrutar aunque sea con este tipo de ataques no ?
> 
> ...



Haces bien, es más barato comprar bonito ahora de lo que será en un MadMax y sin duda mucho más barato que llegado el momento pagarlo con oro o plata.
Busca como aprovisionar agua potable o potabilizarla que es más importante que la comida. Tener identificados los tanques de agua en la ciudad donde vive te puede ayudar los primeros días. Sin agua sobrevives 7 días máximo, sin comida un mes. Sin oro toda la vida con las otras dos.
Un machete, un revólver .38 y un rifle 22 como complemento te aseguras caza y seguridad. No es complicado ni caro.
Si ya quieres cerrar bien un paquete de supervivencia también medicamentos básicos y en tu caso lo más importante: condones.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2021)

Pues parece que las onzas de plata cada vez están más baratillas, no?


----------



## Muttley (6 Mar 2021)

Dos gráficas importantisimas 

ORO




Y la Correlación brutal entre oro-plata y tasa de interés real.
También en el borde del canal


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2021)

Que opináis de las monedas de plata pintadas?


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Fin del dólar, hiperinflación, plata, Bitcoin



Menudo batiburrillo que tiene. Bajo unas premisas más que razonables obvia lo obvio y es que antes o después el círculo "normie" suprimirá el universo "woo". Al menos en lo que a moneda se refiere.

Mi humilde opinión.


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Dos gráficas importantisimas
> 
> ORO
> 
> ...




Para tí o alguien con criterio k se anime , please : Alguna valoración sobre la FUERZA de ese soporte del Oro sobre 1700 $ reforzado en ese punto Fibonacci ?


Merci.


----------



## Forcopula (6 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que opináis de las monedas de plata pintadas?



Tienen su mercado, pero por lo general no son muy aceptadas así que mejor evitarlas
A mismo precio que sin pintar son mejor opción por el premium añadido, pero pagar de más no tiene sentido


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Para tí o alguien con criterio k se anime , please : Alguna valoración sobre la FUERZA de ese soporte del Oro sobre 1700 $ reforzado en ese punto Fibonacci ?
> 
> 
> Merci.



El análisis técnico, cualquiera de ellos, es psudociencia estadística.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> un revólver .38 y un rifle 22



Escopeta de cartucho automática, cazas mejor y te defiendes ídem... Como secundaria una Glock, por unanimidad de los profesionales. Con licencia todo claro y si la ley te lo permite.


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> El análisis técnico, cualquiera de ellos, es psudociencia estadística.




Fale...pero con el sermón va a ser k no me llega.

Para ponerte en pista de tendencias - fiarse a precios ya es otra historia - , me resulta un wen punto. Otro.


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2021)

China to Launch Biggest Digital Yuan Trial in Chengdu - BeInCrypto










*China lanzará la prueba más grande del yuan digital en Chengdu*

Por Daniel Okorafor
3 De Marzo De 2021, 10:44 GMT + 0000
Actualizado por Kyle Baird
3 De Marzo De 2021, 10:48 GMT + 0000
*Compartir artículo*
*EN BREVE*


China avanza hacia la adopción masiva de una CBDC.
Pruebas de yuanes digitales completadas en Beijing, Suzhou y Shenzhen.
La ciudad de Chengdu será la más grande en términos de asignación de yuanes digitales.
Promoción
¿Quiere aprender a operar? ¡Obtenga una guía para principiantes de _BeInCrypto Academy_ ahora!


*The Trust Project* es un consorcio internacional de organizaciones de noticias que construyen estándares de transparencia.​


​
*La iniciativa de Moneda Digital, Pago Electrónico (DCEP) de China se está expandiendo aún más a la capital de la provincia de Sichuan, Chengdu. Será la prueba más grande hasta ahora en su fase de prueba del yuan digital.*​
China lidera la carrera para lanzar la primera moneda digital del banco central (CBDC) totalmente adoptada del mundo. Anteriormente había anunciado el comienzo de las pruebas de su yuan digital. El gobierno entregó yuanes digitales a los ciudadanos como parte de la prueba, alentando a los minoristas a aceptarlo como medio de pago.​
Después de completar las fases de prueba iniciales en Beijing, Suzhou y Shenzen, la ciudad de Chengdu es la siguiente parada. Están surgiendo informes que sugieren que esta fase será mucho más grande que los ensayos realizados anteriormente.​
Se han asignado más de 40 millones de yuanes digitales al juicio de Chengdu. Los ensayos realizados anteriormente en las ciudades y distritos de Beijing, Suzhou y Shenzen tienen un promedio de asignación de 18 millones de yuanes digitales por distrito y 110 millones de yuanes digitales en asignación total.​
Las pruebas en Chengdu comenzarán hoy (3 de marzo) hasta el 19 de marzo. Se dirigirán a más de 11.000 empresas en la ciudad capital de Sichuan, incluido el minorista en línea más grande de China, JD.com.​
​
El aumento de las solicitudes de regulaciones de bitcoin llevó a los bancos centrales de todo el mundo a respaldar las CBDC. El Banco Popular de China aparentemente está liderando el grupo después de lanzar su yuan digital. La moneda digital ahora se está acercando a una adopción completa.​
El mes pasado, la Blockchain Service Network (BSN) de China reveló sus planes para el año . Declaró que tiene la intención de construir una Red Universal de Pagos Digitales (UDPN) dentro de cinco años.​
Los juicios de DCEP comenzaron oficialmente en octubre del año pasado en el distrito Luohu de Shenzen. Desde entonces, se han realizado más de 3 millones de transacciones por valor de 160 millones de dólares con el yuan digital.​
Muchos esperan que la moneda digital desafíe ferozmente a los procesadores de pagos como AliPay y WeChat Pay. El director del instituto de investigación de moneda digital del PBoC, Mu Changchun, abordó este dicho:​



> *“*






> *La gente aún podrá usar WeChat Pay y Alipay después de que se emita el DCEP. No pertenecen a la misma dimensión. WeChat Pay y Alipay son carteras de divisas, mientras que el yuan digital servirá simplemente como dinero en la cartera . DCEP simplemente se convertirá en una nueva adición a la billetera de las personas** ”.*



​​​​edito : Para colorear el último párrafo, aunke venía ya resaltado.​​​


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Para tí o alguien con criterio k se anime , please : Alguna valoración sobre la FUERZA de ese soporte del Oro sobre 1700 $ reforzado en ese punto Fibonacci ?
> 
> 
> Merci.



Yo me animo. Nunca tienen una fortaleza determinada. De hecho a atravesado el 50% Fibo como un cuchillo caliente la mantequilla. También era una zona de consolidación anterior, en el entorno de los 1760-70 y la ha traspasado sin problemas. Esta nueva zona alrededor del 38 Fibo es mucho más potente, estuvimos en lateral allí durante dos meses y pico, pero da igual si por h o por b se producen "eventos" entre tanto. Está junto a la tendencia, así que ya veremos.


----------



## OBDC (6 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Escopeta de cartucho automática, cazas mejor y te defiendes ídem... Como secundaria una Glock, por unanimidad de los profesionales. Con licencia todo claro y si la ley te lo permite.



La escopeta te la acepto si es pajillera. Una pistola en un MadMax con problemas de amunicionamiento y posibles encasquillamiento no te la compro. Si prefieres pasamos a una .44, pero pistola no.
Un revolver siempre funciona aunque una bala no salga por estar "pasada".
Lo mismo la escopeta.
Para defensa domiciliaria, en tiempos normales sí me gusta lo que propones, aunque prefiero una HK
Bonus track: el olor a pólvora mola más en escopeta y revólver 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Haces bien, es más barato comprar bonito ahora de lo que será en un MadMax y sin duda mucho más barato que llegado el momento pagarlo con oro o plata.
> Busca como aprovisionar agua potable o potabilizarla que es más importante que la comida. Tener identificados los tanques de agua en la ciudad donde vive te puede ayudar los primeros días. Sin agua sobrevives 7 días máximo, sin comida un mes. Sin oro toda la vida con las otras dos.
> Un machete, un revólver .38 y un rifle 22 como complemento te aseguras caza y seguridad. No es complicado ni caro.
> Si ya quieres cerrar bien un paquete de supervivencia también medicamentos básicos y en tu caso lo más importante: condones.
> ...



En caso de mad max los condones no me hacen falta, no habria ley no me obligarian a mantener a los bichos que pudiera crear.

El agua si, tengo bastantes bebidas que voy cambiando conforme se acercan fechas y tambien tengo bastantes envases de 8 litros de agua, antes tenia estas cosas en un solo punto con la idea de ir a ese punto, ahora lo estoy repartiendo por diferentes sitios.

Comida es que no se ni para cuanto tiempo puedo tener y aun asi sigo comprando, ahora mismo te gastas 100 euros y tienes para poder comer mas de un mes, cada vez que ponen una oferta en algun tipo de lata que tenga caducidad alta o veo algo barato por ejemplo el bonito de ayer aunque la caducidad no sea tan alta, esto era 2024 o veo alguna lata de algo que sea un poco diferente pensando en no comer todos los dias lo mismo y tener algo de variedad voy comprando todos los meses para si llega el momento.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Para tí o alguien con criterio k se anime , please : Alguna valoración sobre la FUERZA de ese soporte del Oro sobre 1700 $ reforzado en ese punto Fibonacci ?
> 
> 
> Merci.




Si no pasa nada raro, si los americanos no empiezan una guerra, si todo sigue plano y siguen metiendo vacunas por todos sitios da igual lo que estas lleven en menos de un mes tenemos el oro a 1500 dolares onza, veo que puede incluso llegar en un par de meses a los 1400 eso si es que no llega antes y a traicion, como la semana que viene siga para abajo se va directo a los 1500


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si no pasa nada raro, si los americanos no empiezan una guerra, si todo sigue plano y siguen metiendo vacunas por todos sitios da igual lo que estas lleven en menos de un mes tenemos el oro a 1500 dolares onza, veo que puede incluso llegar en un par de meses a los 1400 eso si es que no llega antes y a traicion, como la semana que viene siga para abajo se va directo a los 1500



Joder, k no me importa la impresión de kadakualo de precio ó AT.

Me vendrían bien opiniones sobre si ese soporte pinta fuerte o no.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Joder, k no importa el precio ni la impresión de kadakualo del AT.
> 
> Kisiera opiniones sobre si ese soporte pinta fuerte o no.




El soporte no esta fuerte ahora mismo si solo quieres sacar eso en claro.

Esta mas bien muy cerquita de romperse a la baja, creo que es @Daviot el que ha puesto ya varias graficas en donde se ve que tiene todas las posibilidades de ir abajo, me parece que el piensa en 1500 yo voy mas a por el 1400.


----------



## Muttley (6 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Para tí o alguien con criterio k se anime , please : Alguna valoración sobre la FUERZA de ese soporte del Oro sobre 1700 $ reforzado en ese punto Fibonacci ?
> 
> 
> Merci.



No soy un especialista en técnico.
Pero he adjuntado la Segunda gráfica que para mi es clave.
No solo el oro está en un soporte muy poderoso de canal, ademas la tasa de interés real, la mayor correlación que tiene (incluso más que con la plata!) también está en un punto muy crítico, donde perforación alcista manda el oro(muy abajo)....de momento hasta que el sistema explote.
Pero como no penetre y la tasa de interés real se mantenga dentro de su canal bajista, puede irse a los infiernos absolutos, a lugares inexplorados y donde no hay suelo claro.
Esto pondría al oro en un cohete.

Momento para mi crucial, entre el aguantar.....o ver rios de sangre que pueden cambiar los paradigmas sociales tal y como los entendemos y si además esto lo aderezamos con petróleo a 100$....preparen la recortada y los latunes.

Recuerden el post en el blog de @antorob de los jinetes del Apocalipsis (Interés real. Precio petróleo. Precio plata (oro)...).


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No soy un especialista en técnico.
> Pero he adjuntado la Segunda gráfica que para mi es clave.
> No solo el oro está en un soporte muy poderoso de canal, ademas la tasa de interés real, la mayor correlación que tiene (incluso más que con la plata!) también está en un punto muy crítico, donde perforación alcista manda el oro(muy abajo)....de momento hasta que el sistema explote.
> Pero como no penetre y la tasa de interés real se mantenga dentro de su canal bajista, puede irse a los infiernos absolutos, a lugares inexplorados y donde no hay suelo claro.
> ...




Pues iremos a comprar mas latunes el lunes por si acaso, el oro de momento lo dejamos sin tocar, total creo que los latunes van a dar mas juego que el oro en ese caso y no lo digo de broma.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

A mi no me lo pare


esseri dijo:


> Joder, k no me importa la impresión de kadakualo de precio ó AT.
> 
> Me vendrían bien opiniones sobre si ese soporte pinta fuerte o no.



Creo que no


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo me animo. Nunca tienen una fortaleza determinada. De hecho a atravesado el 50% Fibo como un cuchillo caliente la mantequilla. También era una zona de consolidación anterior, en el entorno de los 1760-70 y la ha traspasado sin problemas. Esta nueva zona alrededor del 38 Fibo es mucho más potente, estuvimos en lateral allí durante dos meses y pico, pero da igual si por h o por b se producen "eventos" entre tanto. Está junto a la tendencia, así que ya veremos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 590120



Resumen: ya lo veremos cuando pase. 
Lo que te digo, psudociencia estadística. Con un curso de 60€, me bastó para verlo. Hace años que los strong hands usan bots de alta frecuencia para manejar los mercados. Casi es más seguro hacer lo contrario que lo que digan los gurús. La plata se va a ir a mil, vende o no compres. La plata va a colapsar, compra.


----------



## Muttley (6 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues iremos a comprar mas latunes el lunes por si acaso, el oro de momento lo dejamos sin tocar, total creo que los latunes van a dar mas juego que el oro en ese caso y no lo digo de broma.



Llegas tarde.
#Tunasqueeze





*Disculpad el off topic festivo que es sábado


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si no pasa nada raro, si los americanos no empiezan una guerra, si todo sigue plano y siguen metiendo vacunas por todos sitios da igual lo que estas lleven en menos de un mes tenemos el oro a 1500 dolares onza, veo que puede incluso llegar en un par de meses a los 1400 eso si es que no llega antes y a traicion, como la semana que viene siga para abajo se va directo a los 1500





Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues iremos a comprar mas latunes el lunes por si acaso, el oro de momento lo dejamos sin tocar, total creo que los latunes van a dar mas juego que el oro en ese caso y no lo digo de broma.



Diversifique con sardinas y mejillones, el latún parece que rompe el soporte, el indicador humita está en sobrecompra... Ponga el stop loose (aka cuanto dinero quiere regalar a los SH) en un - 5%.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Resumen: ya lo veremos cuando pase.
> Lo que te digo, psudociencia estadística. Con un curso de 60€, me bastó para verlo. Hace años que los strong hands usan bots de alta frecuencia para manejar los mercados. Casi es más seguro hacer lo contrario que lo que digan los gurús. La plata se va a ir a mil, vende o no compres. La plata va a colapsar, compra.



No es del todo así, pero bueno. Lo que no puedes pretender es que el AT sea una religión y que te diga exactamente lo que va a ocurrir.

Lo cierto que ayuda muchísimo apoyando los fundamentales. Y que detecta los movimientos que históricamente se han producido repitiendo los mismos patrones es indiscutible. Si lo que se pretende es saber si dentro de 1 semana la plata valdrá 24 o 14..... pues como que para eso no.


----------



## Fukuoka San (6 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No es del todo así, pero bueno. Lo que no puedes pretender es que el AT sea una religión y que te diga exactamente lo que va a ocurrir.
> 
> Lo cierto que ayuda muchísimo apoyando los fundamentales. Y que detecta los movimientos que históricamente se han producido repitiendo los mismos patrones es indiscutible. Si lo que se pretende es saber si dentro de 1 semana la plata valdrá 24 o 14..... pues como que para eso no.



Yo lo discuto, porque es mentira. El análisis de rallitas subjetivas, al que únicamente le sirve (para ganar dinero) es a los que venden cursos y libros. Cuando falla, echamos mano de los fundamentales, que nadie se pone de acuerdo en cuáles son, por cierto. Y si nada coincide con la teoría, ni con las profecías, con decir que hay burbuja o que el mercado está manipulado, arreglado. Para decir lo último, no hacia falta tanto análisis, ya que es la única verdad. A nosotros nos dejan jugar, porque entre los strong hands ya no podían quitarse el dinero y a alguien tenían que desplumar ya que si no, no podían seguir jugando a suma 0.


----------



## FranMen (6 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Llegas tarde.
> #Tunasqueeze
> 
> 
> ...



Ale, otro metalero sacando la cuca


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Diversifique con sardinas y mejillones, el latún parece que rompe el soporte, el indicador humita está en sobrecompra... Ponga el stop loose (aka cuanto dinero quiere regalar a los SH) en un - 5%.



K pille Almeja ...y lo mismo el Mad max le parece un paseo en barca.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Mar 2021)

Ya lo de ver a Notrabajo haciendo análisis técnico sobre la fortaleza del soporte, y al mismísimo esseri zanqueándole, me quita las ganas de vivir. Y me indica que llegó el momento de dejar el foro por un tiempo. Descansar, reflexionar y volver con fuerzas renovadas. 
Hasta más ver, si no nos vemos antes, amigos...


----------



## Forcopula (6 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya lo de ver a Notrabajo haciendo análisis técnico sobre la fortaleza del soporte, y al mismísimo esseri zanqueándole, me quita las ganas de vivir. Y me indica que llegó el momento de dejar el foro por un tiempo. Descansar, reflexionar y volver con fuerzas renovadas.
> Hasta más ver, si no nos vemos antes, amigos...



Ciertamente en las películas un suceso como ese daría para que el protagonista hiciese un viaje introspectivo buscándose a sí mismo y pasaría una temporada en in templo shaolin.
Pero esto no es una peli... y no nos dejan salir de casa


----------



## Piel de Luna (6 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya lo de ver a Notrabajo haciendo análisis técnico sobre la fortaleza del soporte, y al mismísimo esseri zanqueándole, me quita las ganas de vivir. Y me indica que llegó el momento de dejar el foro por un tiempo. Descansar, reflexionar y volver con fuerzas renovadas.
> Hasta más ver, si no nos vemos antes, amigos...





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya lo de ver a Notrabajo haciendo análisis técnico sobre la fortaleza del soporte, y al mismísimo esseri zanqueándole, me quita las ganas de vivir. Y me indica que llegó el momento de dejar el foro por un tiempo. Descansar, reflexionar y volver con fuerzas renovadas.
> Hasta más ver, si no nos vemos antes, amigos...



Joder Bruce donde vas?... Anda hombre, que esto será algo digno de ver....


----------



## esseri (6 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya lo de ver a Notrabajo haciendo análisis técnico sobre la fortaleza del soporte, y al mismísimo esseri zanqueándole, me quita las ganas de vivir. Y me indica que llegó el momento de dejar el foro por un tiempo. Descansar, reflexionar y volver con fuerzas renovadas.
> Hasta más ver, si no nos vemos antes, amigos...




Joder, cómo está el patio.

Me ha enviado a los gráficos de Daviot, en el otro hilo. K por cierto, están muy bien, explicaciones incluídas.

Y agradecido, faltaría piú.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Yo lo discuto, porque es mentira. El análisis de rallitas subjetivas, al que únicamente le sirve (para ganar dinero) es a los que venden cursos y libros. Cuando falla, echamos mano de los fundamentales, que nadie se pone de acuerdo en cuáles son, por cierto. Y si nada coincide con la teoría, ni con las profecías, con decir que hay burbuja o que el mercado está manipulado, arreglado. Para decir lo último, no hacia falta tanto análisis, ya que es la única verdad. A nosotros nos dejan jugar, porque entre los strong hands ya no podían quitarse el dinero y a alguien tenían que desplumar ya que si no, no podían seguir jugando a suma 0.



Mezclas el trading de intradía con otros tipos de trading en los que no necesariamente se ven las rallitas como tu dices. Lo único cierto es que hay valores que pueden tener unos fundamentales cojonudos pero a los que hay que entrar o salir con mayor o menor porcentaje de riesgo. Porque la clave, al menos para mi, es equilibrar el riesgo con el beneficio a obtener.

Por cierto, esas manos fuertes que efectivamente controlan los mercados dejan su rastro en el precio. Saber verlo o apoyarse en indicadores que te ayuden a verlo es para mi fundamental. A toro pasado todo se analiza y tiene explicación, o más bien, a todo se le encuentra una narrativa que encaje. Pero te pongo el caso del oro el año pasado: ¿cuándo fue el mejor momento para entrar? Porque los fundamentales eran los mismos en abril que en junio. A eso me refiero yo. Y para esto si hay indicadores que ayudan.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo me animo. Nunca tienen una fortaleza determinada. De hecho a atravesado el 50% Fibo como un cuchillo caliente la mantequilla. También era una zona de consolidación anterior, en el entorno de los 1760-70 y la ha traspasado sin problemas. Esta nueva zona alrededor del 38 Fibo es mucho más potente, estuvimos en lateral allí durante dos meses y pico, pero da igual si por h o por b se producen "eventos" entre tanto. Está junto a la tendencia, así que ya veremos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 590120



Muy buen analisis

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (6 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya lo de ver a Notrabajo haciendo análisis técnico sobre la fortaleza del soporte, y al mismísimo esseri zanqueándole, me quita las ganas de vivir. Y me indica que llegó el momento de dejar el foro por un tiempo. Descansar, reflexionar y volver con fuerzas renovadas.
> Hasta más ver, si no nos vemos antes, amigos...



Bruce, ten cuidado que la rabia te puede convertir en Hulk una vez más.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Sr. Canario (6 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 590005




Yo en otoño fui rotando mineras de oro hacia mineras de metales industriales y hasta que tu gráfico no se caiga no compro, no seré yo quien "gire el mercado".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya lo de ver a Notrabajo haciendo análisis técnico sobre la fortaleza del soporte, y al mismísimo esseri zanqueándole, me quita las ganas de vivir. Y me indica que llegó el momento de dejar el foro por un tiempo. Descansar, reflexionar y volver con fuerzas renovadas.
> Hasta más ver, si no nos vemos antes, amigos...




Soy un especialista en precios de metales fijate como mi pupilo romanillo va ganando puestos en el concurso semanal de la plata y lleva dos victorias seguidas en las ultimas semanas.

Ademas ya os dije que llegarian estos precios cuando el oro iba para arriba en ese momento no hice ningun analisis de nada simplemente pense que si en el foro habia tendencia mayoritaria de pensar en subida habria bajada de forma inequivoca.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Joder, cómo está el patio.
> 
> Me ha enviado a los gráficos de Daviot, en el otro hilo. K por cierto, están muy bien, explicaciones incluídas.
> 
> Y agradecido, faltaría piú.




No admiten la derrota de sus metales, tampoco admiten que el bitcoin este por las nuves, parece que cuando se entra en una edad se es muy reticente a los cambios.


----------



## Muttley (6 Mar 2021)

Sr. Canario dijo:


> Yo en otoño fui rotando mineras de oro hacia mineras de metales industriales y hasta que tu gráfico no se caiga no compro, no seré yo quien "gire el mercado".



Muy sabio si estás en oro papel o mineras en trading.
No se compra o vende si no perfora claramente o se gira. 
Si estás en físico....no se yo.

Escenario 1.
Si aumentan las tasas de interés reales y se perfora hacia arriba el canal, el oro y la plata se va para abajo, porque el dinero va a fluir a los bonos.
Eso si, vamos a “flipar” con lo que ocurra a esos niveles.
Intereses altos implican dolor intensisimo a los que “deben” y teniendo en cuenta las deudas sobre el PIB, vamos a ver como los países no se van a poder financiar y van a tener que pagar muchísimo más.
Como a pesar de lo que diga el ministro de Consumo, eso de imprimir no soluciona nada, habrá que recortar, porque no habrá dinero para todo (pensiones, funcis, sanidad, chiringuitos, subvenciones....) y el dolor se va a trasladar a la clase media.
Y como en este país la clase media (trabajadores por cuenta ajena, autónomos, PYMES...) son los que pagan el pato a subidas de impuestos directos o indirectos, no dará para mucho pues el COVID ha desguazado todo el tejido productivo de pequeña escala que sumado a los tipos de interés más altos y el petróleo en 100$, hará que quiebre lo que no haya quebrado ya.
Entonces, ríos de sangre.
Y a medio plazo...revalorizacion del oro y plata como activo sin contraparte.


Escenario 2.
Tranquilizan las tasas de interés reales, la gráfica no perfora y se va abajo en un canal del que no hay precedentes. Más estímulos gratis y zombificación de la economía. Bolsas para arriba porque no hay otro sitio donde meter la pasta, pero que quedan aún más desconectadas de la realidad social y empresarial de la gente de a pie. Burbuja SP.
Empresas y autónomos se mantienen sin generar riqueza real, pero pueden comer...de momento....si el coste energético se mantiene en niveles de 60$ Brent.
Funcis y chiringuitos cobran todos los meses.
Al meter el acelerador a la impresora, cohete al oro y plata de manera mucho más inmediata que sirven como refugio al extra de papelitos y de ceros en las pantallas de ordenador.


El carácter ganador del oro y plata es seguro en un escenario no expansivo de la economía. mundial.
Y esto no tiene pinta de ser nada expansivo en cuanto a generación de riqueza real.


----------



## Daviot (6 Mar 2021)

Bueno, pues el estacazo que llevamos con el precio del oro es considerable y es que al parecer se han juntado el hambre y las ganas de comer.

Como ya se veía venir el precio ha caído hasta casi alcanzar la base del canal bajista y donde también coincide la directriz alcista del precio del oro.

Como sabíamos había sido el interés del bono USA a 10 años el que había afectado negativamente al precio ya que alcanzó el 1,54% y además teníamos al dólar revalorizándose un poco frente al euro, de 1,21 dólares por euro pasó a 1,19 dólares por euro.

Como el precio se encuentra en la base del canal bajista y a la vez también al nivel de la directriz alcista es de esperar que de momento se sujete ahí o incluso rebote un poco al alza.

Más adelante veremos si el interés del bono USA a 10 años quiere irse a los entornos de 1,75 o 2% que de ser así volvería afectar al precio negativamente y si el precio pierde la directriz alcista todavía hay una resistencia fuerte entorno a los 1600 dólares ( 1333 euros ) que creo que sujetaría la caída y no iría más allá.

A largo plazo seguimos alcistas porque la Reserva Federal ya dijo que no tenía intención de subir tipos por lo menos hasta el 2023. Además si el bono USA a 10 años se les va al 2% la bolsa se les puede caer si el dinero sale de allí a buscar refugio en los bonos.


----------



## Daviot (6 Mar 2021)

De todas formas id guardando parné para cuando el RSI y el MACD marquen el momento de comprar. Tendremos en cuenta el gráfico diario y también el semanal.

Este es el semanal.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Mar 2021)

Tengo esperanzas de que rebote en la directriz... A ver esta semana

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (7 Mar 2021)

Un poco preocupante también que la plata haya perdido el soporte de los 26,60 $ (22,16 Euros aproximadamente) y amenace con perder también la directriz alcista.

Veremos esta semana que nos depara. Yo de momento aplazo cualquier compra porque el siguiente soporte fuerte está en los 21,60 dólares (18 Euros)


----------



## FranMen (7 Mar 2021)

Llega la caballería para ayudar a los de silverescueze, veremos que pasa con la plata:
Biden anuncia que este mes comenzarán los pagos directos de 1.400 dólares a los estadounidenses


----------



## MIP (7 Mar 2021)

Los metales han caído porque los traders tienen el manual que dice “suben los tipos de los bonos, malo para los metales”

Lo que no saben es que históricamente es malo para los metales porque tipos crecientes de bonos significa normalmente mejora de la economía. 

Pero esta vez no están subiendo por eso, sino por el riesgo latente de inflación. 

Es decir, esta vez tendrían que hacer justo lo contrario a lo que dice el manual, que sería comprar metales.


----------



## Fukuoka San (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Porque la clave, al menos para mi, es equilibrar el riesgo con el beneficio a obtener.



Lo único que hay que dominar es la gestión del riesgo, efectivamente, como en el casino. Para eso no hacen falta indicadores, que no indican nada ni AT. Creer que puedes ganar 3 y permitirte perder 1 como máximo, apalancarte no más de x3 para cuando los bots cácen stop loose no quemes la cuenta y hacer pocos trades. Sí, el intradia es humo, únicamente lo practicaban los traders que se aburrían y por la adrenalina, no por las ganancias, ya que sabían que el 99% de las veces iban a perder.

No sé porqué será que no hacen anuncios de: "Hágase fontanero en 15 días y sea su propio jefe o sáquese un sobresueldo"...


----------



## Fukuoka San (7 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Un poco preocupante también que la plata haya perdido el soporte de los 26,60 $ (22,16 Euros aproximadamente) y amenace con perder también la directriz alcista.
> 
> Veremos esta semana que nos depara. Yo de momento aplazo cualquier compra porque el siguiente soporte fuerte está en los 21,60 dólares (18 Euros)



La tendencia primaria histórica es bajista, buen momento para comprar.


----------



## OBDC (7 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy sabio si estás en oro papel o mineras en trading.
> No se compra o vende si no perfora claramente o se gira.
> Si estás en físico....no se yo.
> 
> ...



Concuerdo excepto en el escenario 1 que si la clase media va mal, se deshacen del oro de herencias, regalos e invertido a marchas aceleradas por lo que el oro no sube, con suerte mantendrá su valor por no haber demanda. Lo que si sube son las ganancias de los mercachifles del oro.
En el escenario 2 que planteas, si "subirá", pero en realidad hará su función limitada de "conservar valor" a duras penas, e incluso puede que no porque si hay rios de dinero a bajo coste, al menos en España se irá al ladrillo que hay mucha "hambre" de vivienda y pasará lo mismo que el cambio de la Peseta al Euro, que generó gran cantidad de circulante porque obligó a sacar el ahorro del colchón.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (7 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Lo único que hay que dominar es la gestión del riesgo, efectivamente, como en el casino. Para eso no hacen falta indicadores, que no indican nada ni AT. Creer que puedes ganar 3 y permitirte perder 1 como máximo, apalancarte no más de x3 para cuando los bots cácen stop loose no quemes la cuenta y hacer pocos trades. Sí, el intradia es humo, únicamente lo practicaban los traders que se aburrían y por la adrenalina, no por las ganancias, ya que sabían que el 99% de las veces iban a perder.
> 
> No sé porqué será que no hacen anuncios de: "Hágase fontanero en 15 días y sea su propio jefe o sáquese un sobresueldo"...



Lo del fontanero es lo mejor que he visto en este hilo..

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Fukuoka San (7 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo del fontanero es lo mejor que he visto en este hilo..
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Creo que así, ha quedado claro lo que intento explicar.


----------



## esseri (7 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No admiten la derrota de sus metales, tampoco admiten que el bitcoin este por las nuves, parece que cuando se entra en una edad se es muy reticente a los cambios.



Pues los foreros bitcoñeros con los k he tratado son TODOS mayores k tú, incluso bastante más, según la edá k declaras.

Lo mismo te dan el "Milennial del año" por esa apertura de mente y capacidá de pillar los cambios al vuelo. ( o lo mismo eres el más tonto de tu cuadri - y el resto, hasta tiene la excusa de no haber pasado años entre hilos de cryptos - ).

Una cosa es ser carca y otra, ser viejo. Y por cierto, otra ser crítico, incluso contundente en ello...y otra, dar por el culo por puto gusto y peor, con carácter general sin atakes previos hacia tí , ni poyas.

Los segundos sólo merecen ser ignorados. Lo k haré en el próximo post k subas en tu línea de despendole . En un 99% no aporta absolutamente nada , pero kita tiempo.

Tú mixma con el cantazo ,k ya wele. Sé k te importa una mierda. Así k ya semox dos.  Pero vas a acabar siendo el único k lea tus posts.


----------



## Manzano1 (7 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No soy un especialista en técnico.
> Pero he adjuntado la Segunda gráfica que para mi es clave.
> No solo el oro está en un soporte muy poderoso de canal, ademas la tasa de interés real, la mayor correlación que tiene (incluso más que con la plata!) también está en un punto muy crítico, donde perforación alcista manda el oro(muy abajo)....de momento hasta que el sistema explote.
> Pero como no penetre y la tasa de interés real se mantenga dentro de su canal bajista, puede irse a los infiernos absolutos, a lugares inexplorados y donde no hay suelo claro.
> ...



Alguien podía recordarme este maravilloso post y el blog?


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Los metales han caído porque los traders tienen el manual que dice “suben los tipos de los bonos, malo para los metales”
> 
> Lo que no saben es que históricamente es malo para los metales porque tipos crecientes de bonos significa normalmente mejora de la economía.
> 
> ...



Puedes poner un ejemplo en el tiempo. Hasta ahora lo que está demostrado es su relación con los tipos reales. Así que el condicionante es la inflación, no sólo el tipo nominal.


----------



## esseri (7 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El carácter ganador del oro y plata es seguro en un escenario no expansivo de la economía. mundial.
> Y esto no tiene pinta de ser nada expansivo en cuanto a generación de riqueza real.



El carácter ganador del Oro parece seguro en el próximo escenario ecoñómico. En Basilea III ( ya hay implementaciones Basilea IV - el mejunje caótico ante la opinión pública, posiblemente interesado , es de aúpa desde hace más de 10 años - ) lo reconocen como activo de máxima solidez. ( pero ojo...también los bonos K NO COMPRA NAHIDE - y se está kedando la kastuza en exclusiva, con lo k se presumen muuuchas cabriolas - ). Pero debería redefinirse ( Obviamente, con un sistema de descubrimiento de precios eficaz y objetivo - más en el muy posible disparate hiperinflacionario k viene - ...así k falta saber cómo se define ese nuevo activo - imo, cotización abierta y simultánea a la inflación , posiblemente respaldándolo en un Standard , iwal k bonos o cualkier otro Tier1 ...pero piano-piano, hamijos...k éso es "Post-Reset "-).

Para correlaciones k se dan por hechas ( y sólo lo serían en un planteamiento actual, k pinta "anterior" en muy poco tiempo. Recuerdo k incluso la Kastuza global al máximo nivel reconoce k ESTAMOS EN UN RESET , RE-SET - y no me explico cómo se puede dar por hecho k planteamientos pre-Reset valgan después...cuando precisamente son totalmente susceptibles , si no objetivos directos, de acabar en el cubo de la basura - ) , sí kisiera apuntar una cosa k el otro día resaltaba ya para el caso puntual de unos bonos respaldados ( k podrían "institucionalizar/standarizar" la hiperinflación ). Si al fondo de todo tienes un activo ESCASO k no sólo expresa la inflación, sino k la supera ( hoy, sólo las cryptos muestran ese perfil ) , la impresora está TOTALMENTE integrada en el sistema. Y los kastuzos no necesitan dejar de darle toda la caña k les haga falta. Sería un modelo económico de volatilidá e inflación, no de estabilidá y contención "old school "...pero es k daría sentido a TODO el Loop de despiporre Kastuzo. Impresora, trinke, los banksters cobrando sus deudas - al enjugarlas en unas fiat CBDC eternamente disparadas ( sin problema cotidiano...el mes k viene, se dobla tu RBU para ternera sintética y tól mundo es weno...será por darle al botón! ) ... - y,claro, TODAS las deudas, de cualkier índole, PAGADAS. El sueño de la razón produce monstruos...pero éste dará sentido A TODO. Y no se debe descartar k el rigor austriaco y otros, la expresión clásica del capital, no sólo no acarreen correlación alguna...sino k sean desterrados para siempre , como un modelo de contención anacrónico y superado. ( Para alguien sin prejuicios en ese sentido...el disparate inabordable ya existente en ESOS términos, lo justificaría ...pero es k EN LA PRÁCTICA, resolvería un problema k de cualkier otro modo, es irresoluble sin petar - e, imo, NO PETAREMOS , pues ésa ha sido siempre la motivación principal : Nada de enfrentar un Mad Max , sino EVITARLO...pues no conviene en absoluto a kienes les va de putisima madre en esta treta-papel , la Kastuza & su cascada Cantillon - ).

Y, por cierto... la impresora infinita...además de garantizar una RBU plebeya y todos los malabares Kastuzos k se les ocurriera , tendería , puestos a cuadrar el círculo , a kedarse con todas las fichas del Casino de ese Standard - k a su vez, sería el dinero con k acceder a cualkier activo de Rikeza real - . Cómo ? Pues imprimiendo. Con las CBDC infinitas en juego, gota a gota...todos los dueños de BTC tendrían su precio ( en fiat infinito suficiente para casas, yates, lamborginis... a la Kastuza se la pela ese cambio de cromos entre partes, sólo aspira a cuadrar sus delirantes cuentas y empezar el próximo show con traje nuevo, k éste está hecho jirones ).

La banka gana, recupera sus fichas...y enjuga la deuda mundial. De todo tipo. Los libros...nikeláos.

Pero es k, ojo ! : Iwalmente, si ese Standard se plantease como un truco con fecha de caducidá de transición al Reset ( para bypassear el sistema y no regalar a cualkier waltrapas poseedor de mierdafiat Gold o Bonos patrios de los mejores países - Gold & Bonos k son Tier1/dinero "ideal" para la mafia bankster k ha creado este disparate ...pero k, casualidá casualidosa, parece la puta peor mierda actualmente... y k podrían ser RIKEZA en una próxima pantalla , YA SIN DEUDA...porke si no : Para ké kojonex son activos de la máxima solvencia ...cuando cualkier acción de mierda , zulo arrabalero o crypto hecha entre tres críos en un garaje vuelan hasta el infinito y más allá ? - ) ...una vez vinculados a ese standard los Tier1 - a los k bien k se han encargáo k NAHIDE mire, puteándolos - ...las cryptos - no las CBDC Kastuzas, el resto - serían totalmente prescindibles. Y con un puto click, si estuviesen capacitados para hacerlo. Rehaces el sistema, referenciándo el fiat digital de las CBDC a Bonos ( k sólo tienen ellos ) y Gold INDESTRUCTIBLE , perfecto como "caja fuerte del ahorro mundial" Y SÓLO PARA ÉSO - Oh!, Roca mascota ! - ...y punto y seguido, limpios de polvo y paja.

Lo k, como posibilidá, no es descabellada para ponerle la guinda al pastel tras estos años de delirante mascarada.



Resumiendo : Kieres ekilibrar la inabordable deuda elefantiásica de medio siglo de ingeniería Kastuzo-financiera ? : Crea un sistema estanco y paralelo, *un puto paraíso* *hiperinflacionario*...y k se cambien allí todos los cromos, se paguen todas las deudas, etc etc etc. Cuando acabes...click ! ...y el k kiera Oro o Bonos yankees ( o uropedos, o chinorris ) pues bienvenido al mundo reseteáo libre de deudas...y a apokinar sus casitas, tierras, acciones premium, rubias/camellos, etc etc etc ( ojo!...si le dejan poseerlas , k cada pista k deslizan instituciones del calado del FMI - no Jorge Javier ni Ana Rosa - , akojona ).

Para todo lo demás - Y TODOS LOS DEMÁS/99% de pringáos - ( papeles higiénicos - si no los creen un lujo - o ensaladas de insectos) ...pues CDBCs infinitas y olé...k las regala el amado líder de turno, hoyga ! ...y a seguir inflacionando Gold & Bunds ad infinitum - para trillonarios k kieran blindar sus amenazáos casoplones en la playa, empresas... -.


----------



## esseri (7 Mar 2021)

Según el twit a continuación, un sicario represor de los MPs en tóa regla.

*Ayákadakualo...*


"Gary Gensler. Este es el mismo tipo que no encontró ningún "fraude ni estafas" en el mercado de la plata cuando era presidente de la CFTC."









"Gary Gensler comprende profundamente las criptomonedas y ha apoyado firmemente a Bitcoin durante años. Su selección como presidente de la SEC señala un cambio de política a favor de un ETF de bitcoin".





*MIT blockchain prof Gary Gensler to head SEC: Report | Modern Consensus.*

*Gary Gensler, profesor de blockchain del MIT, encabezará la SEC: Informe*
*Citando dos fuentes, Reuters afirma que la administración de Biden tiene la intención de nombrar al excomisionado de la CFTC para encabezar la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores.*
Por Leo Jakobson / 12 de enero de 2021
Gary Gensler, ex presidente de la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Productos Básicos y actualmente profesor que enseña activos digitales y blockchain en el MIT, ha sido seleccionado para dirigir la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU., Según Reuters.
Citando dos fuentes anónimas, Reuters dijo que el presidente electo Joe Biden anunciará la nominación de Gensler en unos días.
Gensler encabezó los esfuerzos del equipo de transición de Biden para construir un equipo de regulación de valores y, a fines del año pasado, el Wall Street Journal informó que Gensler sería nombrado asesor financiero de Biden, con la tarea de desarrollar una nueva y estricta supervisión de los bancos de inversión y los mercados.
Gensler será una opción popular en la industria de las criptomonedas y blockchain, habiendo dicho que “el potencial de esta tecnología para ser un catalizador del cambio es real”, en un artículo de opinión de Coindesk de diciembre de 2019 .
Por supuesto, también dijo, "los mercados de cifrado han estado plagados de estafas, fraudes, piratería y manipulación".
El abogado general compuesto, Jake Chervinsky, estuvo entre aquellos para quienes la elección fue popular y dijo en un tweet del 12 de enero que "Gary Gensler comprende profundamente las criptomonedas y ha apoyado firmemente a las criptomonedas durante años".
Aún así, un presidente de la SEC que comprenda y aprecie el potencial de la cadena de bloques y las criptomonedas probablemente sería una gran mejora con respecto al presidente de la SEC recientemente fallecido, Jay Clayton, quien ha sido un acérrimo oponente de permitir los fondos negociados en el intercambio de bitcoins, a menudo citando la desenfrenada manipulación del mercado.
Chervinsky también señaló que la "selección de Gensler como presidente de la SEC indica un cambio de política a favor de un ETF de bitcoin".


----------



## FranMen (7 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Los metales han caído porque los traders tienen el manual que dice “suben los tipos de los bonos, malo para los metales”
> 
> Lo que no saben es que históricamente es malo para los metales porque tipos crecientes de bonos significa normalmente mejora de la economía.
> 
> ...



Es que la subida de los tipos sólo puede ser un amago, ya lo intentaron y vieron que se les hundía la economía, todos los zombis empezaron a asomar y tuvieron que volver a bajarlos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Pues los foreros bitcoñeros con los k he tratado son TODOS mayores k tú, incluso bastante más, según la edá k declaras.
> 
> Lo mismo te dan el "Milennial del año" por esa apertura de mente y capacidá de pillar los cambios al vuelo. ( o lo mismo eres el más tonto de tu cuadri - y el resto, hasta tiene la excusa de no haber pasado años entre hilos de cryptos - ).
> 
> ...




Esto ha sido para compensar lo del thanks del otro dia '????  

Pero hombre no te das cuenta de que si me ignoras nadie te avisara de las bajadas de los metales y vas a acabar formando parte de la cuadrilla de vendedores de plata ??

En cuanto lo de dar porculo por gusto pues si........... incluso a una novia japonesa, le jodia que le dijera china se ve que no se llevan bien entre ellas le dije que era costumbre en España hacerse novios con ese ritual, dar porculo literalmente asi que imaginate jajja

Amm tengo mas o menos esa edad de verdad año abajo, año arriba, mis amigos ninguno pero ninguno compro bitcoin, seguramente por que andabamos con las novias en lugar de con los bitcoin y a todos nos parecio un timo, asi que como todos hablabamos algo sobre bitcoin pero era en el plano de es un timo pues nadie compro nunca ni se intereso demasiado.

El oro y la plata algunos amigos empezaron a comprar y fue por mi, empece a meterme un poco en el mundo de las monedas de coleccion, alli descubri los metales, empece por traerle cuatro cosas a mi madre y acabe por traer lingotes para mi, alguno de mis amigos si veian esto como un bien tangible y como dinero a revalorizar asi que empezaron a comprar, unicamente tambien hay que decirlo los que recibieron la aprobacion de los padres, ve con notrabajo y compra plata y oro, eso siempre es bueno tener, uno de mis amigos el padre tiene casi mas ilusion que el hijo en ver las cosas que se trae cuando vamos de compras.

A mi los bitcoin me pillaron como todo, soy muy flojo, vi que eran un timo y no puse esfuerzo ninguno en estudiarlos, todo mi esfuerzo estaba dedicado en hacerle ver a aquella novia japonesa que lo del ritual de dar porculo era algo real.


----------



## Scout.308 (7 Mar 2021)

el segador dijo:


> He comprado una onza troy de plata germana del búfalo y resulta que tiene propiedades magnéticas, atrae un imán que tengo de neodimio. ¿He sido estafado por el vendedor alemán???



Ya lo sabrás, pero la "plata germana" ('German silver' en inglés), no es plata, es una aleación de níquel, cobre y zinc.

Nickel silver

Edit: léete el apartado de 'Fraudulent uses' del link de arriba, explica tu caso a la perfección.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Concuerdo excepto en el escenario 1 que si la clase media va mal, se deshacen del oro de herencias, regalos e invertido a marchas aceleradas por lo que el oro no sube, con suerte mantendrá su valor por no haber demanda. Lo que si sube son las ganancias de los mercachifles del oro.
> En el escenario 2 que planteas, si "subirá", pero en realidad hará su función limitada de "conservar valor" a duras penas, e incluso puede que no porque si hay rios de dinero a bajo coste, al menos en España se irá al ladrillo que hay mucha "hambre" de vivienda y pasará lo mismo que el cambio de la Peseta al Euro, que generó gran cantidad de circulante porque obligó a sacar el ahorro del colchón.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Me parece que la anterior crisis ya limpio de oro a mucha gente, ahora han vuelto los compro oro por mi ciudad pero no creo que tengan mucho que hacer, en la anterior crisis cualquier niño de 14 años de la ciudad tenia un par de sellos y un cordon mas o menos grande, ahora eso ya no se ve...... en las comuniones se regalaba oro, ya no se regala oro por que es caro.

Luego la gente tampoco es especialmente lista negociando el precio, un amigo tenia una herencia bastante suculenta en oro y me llamo para ver donde podia venderla, le dije que otro amigo la queria, le dije dos o tres sitios y le dije mira en estos sitios te daran mas que donde tu busques por tu cuenta pero ademas mi amigo te da el spot de lo que este en euros, va a ser mas de lo que te den en estos sitios si quieres vas con el y os dedicais una mañana a ver que os dan, luego vais a los sitios que os he dicho y finalmente mi amigo te dara el spot.

Al final vendio todo en el primer sitio que pillo a unos 6 euros menos por gramo de lo que estaba el spot, era bastante cantidad y eran joyas muy interesantes.


----------



## esseri (7 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto ha sido para compensar lo del thanks del otro dia '????
> 
> Pero hombre no te das cuenta de que si me ignoras nadie te avisara de las bajadas de los metales y vas a acabar formando parte de la cuadrilla de vendedores de plata ??
> 
> ...



Mucha chapa y mucha paja, sorry, pero distrae un wevo...y la vaina está hot y pa´estar atento, k la guita no la regalan.

Suerte !


----------



## Tolagu (7 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Es que la subida de los tipos sólo puede ser un amago, ya lo intentaron y vieron que se les hundía la economía, todos los zombis empezaron a asomar y tuvieron que volver a bajarlos.



Pero ahora es algo más complicado. Supongo que te referías a la subida de tipos del 2016-2019. Entonces si que fueron ellos. Ahora no, ahora es el "mercado" o más bien el miedo del mercado ante que la avalancha de liquidez desemboque en inflación. Ahora el problema es gordísimo para la FED porque están atados de pies y manos y poco pueden hacer para sostener los bonos más que seguir comprando a mansalva. Pero claro, compran con dinero que imprimen con lo que la bola sigue y sigue creciendo.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2021)

Estamos en pleno reseteo monetario camuflado bajo la narrativa vírica que impuso China tras anunciar en su prensa que el mundo debía prepararse para la vuelta al patrón oro. Los actores institucionales del máximo nivel incluso lo anuncian abiertamente en sus webs que lo promocionan oculto bajo la narrativa "reset verde-cambio climático" para no mencionar su aspecto monetario.

Hay un bando que lleva tiempo preparando una infraestructura que no tiene sentido si el objetivo no es devolver al oro su rol como referente monetario. Estamos hablando de construcciones de grandes bóvedas con capacidad para custodiar miles de toneladas, de mercados denominados en la divisa local con sus cadenas de suministro propias gracias a haber comprado minas en el exterior, de bancos centrales que financian proyectos de minería para aumentar la producción interna de oro que es directamente adquirido por el banco central, de un sistema financiero que permite cuentas en oro para particulares... Y muchos de ellos han hecho declaraciones explícitas a favor del oro como base del sistema monetario en sustitución del dólar.

Estamos en las primeras fases del reseteo, tras el ataque económico de China gracias a paralizar la producción y el comercio para luchar contra un virus que su prensa identifica con el dólar. Unos meses después de anunciar la sustitución del dólar por el patrón oro, lanzaron un ataque económico sin precedentes contra el dólar (el virus) que ha cambiado por completo el mundo a todos los niveles en poco tiempo.

El propio Kissinger admitió la derrota... Como todo hecho traumático, y para la élite que disfrutaba de su posición monetaria hegemónica lo ha sido, su narrativa oficial ido pasando por diferentes fases desde que China anuncio que haría todo lo posible por acabar con el dólar:
¿Cuáles son las Etapas del Duelo? | Manejo del Duelo.

1. *Negación*.

_Cuando una persona se entera de la enfermedad terminal o muerte de un ser querido, su primera reacción es negar la realidad de esta noticia devastadora_

Sólo es una "gripe", no va a pasar nada fue el mensaje oficial mientras llegaban imágenes de China con gente cayendo muerta por la calle.

2. *Ira*.

_Cuando ya no es posible ocultar o negar esta muerte comienza a surgir la realidad de la pérdida y su consecuente dolor._

El "virus chino" es el culpable de todo. Se culpó a China de haber liberado un virus de un laboratorio y hubo espisodios de "chinofobia" cuando saben perfectamente el trasfondo monetario del "virus"

3. *Negociación*.

_En esta etapa surge la esperanza de que se puede posponer o retrasar la muerte de la persona moribunda._

Se empezó a hablar de reset, de momento Bretton Woods, etc. en las altas instituciones. Aquí seguimos atascados.

4. *Depresión*

_En esta cuarta etapa el doliente comienza a comprender la certeza de la muerte_

No queda mucho para que lleguemos a ella...

5. *Aceptación*.

Esperemos que sea pacífica la aceptación y no haya recaídas a la fase ira...

Dejemos tiempo para que asimilen su pérdida de hegemonía monetaria... En el fondo, la élite va a vivir igual de bien con patrón oro o sin él.


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Mar 2021)

@romanillo ilumina a este muyayo por favor y dile lo de la plata a 12$ en breve o donde puede conseguir a menos de 200€/kg que parece que no se entera de la misa ni la mitad :


----------



## Dadaria (7 Mar 2021)

Offtopic, para animar un poco la tarde



FranMen dijo:


> Un terrateniente de un pueblucho podía tener entre propiedades y ahorrado unos 4 millones de reales. Bien situado pero nada que ver con un industrial o un gran terrateniente con propiedades en varios pueblos/capital



Sería interesante saber de donde sale ese dato, porque parece un patrimonio bastante abultado para un terrateniente de un pueblucho. Me acuerdo de un pequeño trabajo que hice, sobre la XI marquesa de Alcañices, fallecida en 1741, y administradora del estado de Medina de Rioseco, que dejaba en herencia la suma de 6,7 millones de reales entre bienes y ahorros (de los cuales había recibido la mitad de su tío, Juan Tomás Enrique de Cabrera, Almirante de Castilla, que fue despojado de dicho título por apoyar al pretendiente austriaco). Como curiosidad, la citada marquesa era también señora de Oropesa, Perú.

Edito: Felipe V le confiscó a su tío parte de sus bienes, dado que se fue al exilio con el candidato Austriaco, aunque, a la muerte de este en 1739, fueron restituidos a la familia, en este caso a su sobrina.


----------



## FranMen (7 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Offtopic, para animar un poco la tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te hablo de memoria porque hace ya tiempo, creo que es de Jarrapellejos
Es curioso porque acabo de terminar el libro la Mano de Fátima de Falcones sobre la rebelión de las Alpujarras y, con unas pocas onzas de oro se armaba un ejército


----------



## L'omertá (7 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Offtopic, para animar un poco la tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eran Reales fiat.


----------



## FranMen (7 Mar 2021)

http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/des...iscas-y-moriscos-en-la-granada-del-siglo-xvi/
Un artículo donde se citan precios de esclavos y secuestrados alrededor de 1600


----------



## Dadaria (7 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Te hablo de memoria porque hace ya tiempo, creo que es de Jarrapellejos
> Es curioso porque acabo de terminar el libro la Mano de Fátima de Falcones sobre la rebelión de las Alpujarras y, con unas pocas onzas de oro se armaba un ejército



También depende mucho de la época. He visto que es una novela que trata la España rural de principios del XX, aunque esa cifra de 4 millones tendría sentido en reales de Isabel II.

Edito: Pongo varios ejemplos (del XVIII) sobre rentas nobiliarias percibidas de forma anual en reales. Estos tres estaban entre las personas más ricas (y poderosas) del reino.

Conde de Aranda: 1.600.000
Duque de Medina Sidonia: 990.000
Marqués de Estepa: 910.000

▷ 18.6.3.La nobleza española en el siglo XVIII. | Historia de España


----------



## L'omertá (7 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> También depende mucho de la época. He visto que es una novela que trata la España rural de principios del XX, aunque esa cifra de 4 millones tendría sentido en reales de Isabel II.



Si es de una novela depende del rigor del escritor; muchos "escritores" de "novela histórica" pasan de documentar como de comer mierda.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Mar 2021)

Luego dicen que no hay manipulación, hay evidencias y pruebas de sobra, y esto acabará de una manera u otra:


----------



## MIP (7 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Puedes poner un ejemplo en el tiempo. Hasta ahora lo que está demostrado es su relación con los tipos reales. Así que el condicionante es la inflación, no sólo el tipo nominal.



Unos,tipos crecientes anticipan siempre inflación, y en una economía normal anticipar inflación es anticipar un ciclo económico expansivo. 

Esta vez el mercado tiene razón en que viene inflación, pero no sabe que esa inflación ya no anticipa un ciclo expansivo. 

Ejemplos de ciclos en el tiempo, aquí expresado en términos de yield curve (que suele aumentar también en ciclos expansivos)


----------



## Daviot (8 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La tendencia primaria histórica es bajista, buen momento para comprar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 590691



Interesante ese gráfico aunque es una pena que se sólo vaya hasta 1998.

De todas formas cualquiera que lo vea puede sacar la conclusión de que un justiprecio para la plata son al menos unos 100 dólares onza.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (8 Mar 2021)

Pues nada, sigue subiendo la retabilidad del bono... ahora mismo el estadounidense a 10 años subiendo un 3,37 % y pasando 1,60

Me parece a mí que mientras no "lo corten", hablar de soportes/resistencias en el oro/plata, como que no tiene mucho sentido. Creo que esa gráfica (la de los bonos) tendría más sentido.


----------



## Dadaria (8 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Interesante ese gráfico aunque es una pena que se sólo vaya hasta 1998.
> 
> De todas formas cualquiera que lo vea puede sacar la conclusión de que un justiprecio para la plata son al menos unos 100 dólares onza.



Pues sí. De hecho, comparado con algunos bienes actuales, tendría bastante sentido. Dejo este estudio sobre el precio de las tierras en España. En el siglo XVIII, el precio máximo que podía alcanzar una hectárea de olivar era de unos 1200 reales (o 3,067 kg de plata), mientras que en el caso de la hectárea de trigo, estaría entorno a los 800 reales ( 2,048 kg de plata). Los precios en el estudio están expresados en reales de vellón (un real de plata son 2,5 reales de vellón).

http://institucional.us.es/revistas/contemporanea/8/art_1.pdf



Fukuoka San dijo:


> El enlace me da error. Me interesa porque son unos datos que buscaba hace tiempo.



Lo acabo de cambiar, ya funciona.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Interesante ese gráfico aunque es una pena que se sólo vaya hasta 1998.
> 
> De todas formas cualquiera que lo vea puede sacar la conclusión de que un justiprecio para la plata son al menos unos 100 dólares onza.



El justiprecio no existe, en la realidad, debería existir (si el Estado no metiera sus narices) la oferta y la demanda en un intercambio entre dos partes sin normas impuestas por la violencia de terceros...


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Pues sí. De hecho, comparado con algunos bienes actuales, tendría bastante sentido. Dejo este estudio sobre el precio de las tierras en España. En el siglo XVIII, el precio máximo que podía alcanzar una hectárea de olivar era de unos 1200 reales (o 3,067 kg de plata), mientras que en el caso de la hectárea de trigo, estaría entorno a los 800 reales ( 2,048 kg de plata). Los precios en el estudio están expresados en reales de vellón (un real de plata son 2,5 reales de vellón).
> 
> https://idus.us.es/bitstream/handle/11441/51517/RevHis8_gamero_1997_elvalor.pdf



El enlace me da error. Me interesa porque son unos datos que buscaba hace tiempo.


----------



## antorob (8 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No soy un especialista en técnico.
> Pero he adjuntado la Segunda gráfica que para mi es clave.
> No solo el oro está en un soporte muy poderoso de canal, ademas la tasa de interés real, la mayor correlación que tiene (incluso más que con la plata!) también está en un punto muy crítico, donde perforación alcista manda el oro(muy abajo)....de momento hasta que el sistema explote.
> Pero como no penetre y la tasa de interés real se mantenga dentro de su canal bajista, puede irse a los infiernos absolutos, a lugares inexplorados y donde no hay suelo claro.
> ...



Hola Muttley.

Mi hermano guardó el blog en un archivo que necesita ser tratado para recuperar su formato con gráficos y puntuación.

Va un copio y pego, dividido en dos partes porque no cabe.

El artículo se titula, "La pregunta del millón, ¿cuándo colapsarán los BC?. 4 indicadores adelantados". 

Recordar que el artículo es de Noviembre de 2020.


Este artículo lo dividiré en dos partes.

En la primera explico como la situación de los BC solo puede empeorar, porque no solo no puede reducir las compras, sino que tiene que acelerar por los múltiples vencimientos y nuevas deudas. Esta dinámica conduce de forma inexorable al desastre, cuando una parte significativa de la población sea consciente de que el papel impreso como dinero vale tanto como el coste de imprimirlo, es decir cero.



En la segunda, siendo conscientes de la imposibilidad de detener la huida hacia delante de los BC y teniendo la absoluta seguridad de que su acelerado camino conduce a la catástrofe, propongo cuatro indicadores que nos advierten de la pérdida de todo control por parte de los BC. Una especie de botón rojo, que cuando se activa, señala un pronto descarrilamiento y quiebra de los BC.



En el artículo de ayer, comentaba cual es la situación del balance de los principales BC del mundo. Para entrar en materia recordemos donde estamos.








Aunque no están todos los BC, podemos hacernos una idea del esfuerzo que han tenido que hacer para "superar" la paralización de la actividad económica inducida por las medidas anti-virus.

El año 2020 se ha caracterizado por una intervención masiva y aún asi, terminará con fuertes déficit estatales , tremendas caídas en los PIB nacionales y un aumento sin precedentes (quitando las guerras mundiales, claro) de la deuda de los principales países.

Pero esto solo es el comienzo. Para 2021 tenemos más de lo mismo, como podemos ver en este artículo.

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/another-crisis-immininent-fed-will-double-qe-2021-it-just-need-catalyst

Ciertamente, no se puede culpar a la Fed por no hacer lo suficiente para estabilizar los mercados durante la crisis del covid: haber expandido su balance en más de $ 3 billones solo este año e inyectar $ 120 mil millones en liquidez cada mes, el banco central de EE. UU., Que también está comprando bonos corporativos y ETF de bonos basura: sigue siendo la primera y última línea de defensa para cualquier reducción de acciones.



Aparte, y para aquellos que se preguntan por qué la Fed sigue "confundiendo" los mercados con la economía, la respuesta es simple: dado que el valor de los activos financieros en la economía de EE. UU. Es un récord de 620% + del PIB, para los mercados de capital de la Fed _*son*_ el equivalente funcional de la economía, ya que una caída del mercado destruiría la economía estadounidense altamente financiarizada y, por lo tanto, nunca podría permitirse.




Solo hay un problema: después de un año en el que el déficit presupuestario de EE. UU. Alcanzó un récord de $ 3,1 billones, y con EE. UU. Enfrentando una avalancha de nuevas emisiones de deuda en 2021, que ya ha llevado al mayor déficit registrado en octubre y que asciende a $ 284 mil millones. sugiere otro déficit anual de más de $ 3 billones (suponiendo que no haya más bloqueos) ...



... la tasa actual de monetización de la deuda de la Fed, léase _*QE*_ , simplemente no es suficiente.

Como calculó Michael Hartnett de Bank of America en su último informe Flow Show publicado el viernes, durante el próximo año, "la *oferta del Tesoro superará significativamente las compras de la Fed en el cuarto y primer trimestre* ", y esto incluso sin tener en cuenta la posibilidad de otro estímulo fiscal importante. .



El problema: mientras que el Tesoro se enfrenta a una emisión neta de bonos del Tesoro de aproximadamente $ 2.4 billones, se espera que la Fed monetice menos de la mitad de este total, o $ 960 mil millones. Teniendo en cuenta que en 2020, bajo los auspicios del "dinero de helicóptero" (del cual recordamos a los lectores que simplemente no hay vuelta atrás), _*la Fed habrá monetizado prácticamente cada dólar de emisión neta,*_ este es un gran acantilado que podría provocar un impacto. caída de los precios de los bonos del Tesoro si el mercado vuelve a fijar (baja) sus expectativas de monetización de la Fed.

En resumen: *la Fed necesita más del doble de su QE mensual programada en 2021 solo para ponerse al día donde estaba en 2020.*

Por supuesto, otros bancos centrales enfrentan el mismo desafío de monetización insuficiente y algunos ya han tomado las medidas adecuadas: recientemente, tanto el RBA como el BoE anunciaron una expansión en su QE.



Solo el próximo mes, también se espera que el BCE anuncie una expansión dramática de sus operaciones de QE y, como escribe Variant Perception , el banco central " _*puede terminar absorbiendo todo el suministro del gobierno en 2021"*_ :

El BCE ha proporcionado una clara indicación de que se producirán estímulos adicionales en diciembre. *Una mayor expansión de PEPP podría resultar en que el BCE compre la mayor parte, si no todo, del suministro de EGB en 2021.*



> Aunque el BCE mantuvo la postura monetaria sin cambios en su última reunión del Consejo de Gobierno, el comunicado de prensa indicó que los instrumentos de política se volverán a calibrar de acuerdo con las nuevas previsiones económicas publicadas en diciembre, lo que proporciona un fuerte indicio de que se implementarán nuevos estímulos a finales de año.
> 
> Dada la desaceleración en la tasa de compras de PEPP durante el verano (en parte debido a los efectos estacionales), todavía queda más de la mitad de la capacidad existente en la actual dotación ampliada. Como tal, agregar más capacidad a la instalación PEPP podría resultar en que el BCE absorba todo el suministro de EGB en 2021.



Según VP, "hasta ahora el BCE ha comprado € 617bn a través de la línea PEPP, dejando € 733bn para compras futuras" y agrega que asume "que el BCE amplía la dotación en diciembre en € 500bn (una cantidad menor no sería material , mientras que una cantidad mayor quizás no estaría justificada por ahora dada la capacidad existente) y extiende la ventana de compra en seis meses hasta fines de 2021 ".



Poniendo este número en contexto, los gobiernos de la zona euro han emitido alrededor de 1,1 billones de euros en bonos hasta la fecha (incluidas las sindicaciones), e incluso suponiendo un volumen similar de emisión en 2021, esto se incluiría en la dotación PEPP ampliada del BCE (al tipo de ejecución actual, no serían 750.000 millones de euros en participaciones de PEPP en diciembre, con una expansión de la dotación de 500.000 millones de euros que llevaría la capacidad restante a ~ 1,1 billones de euros). re





Y ahora que la oposición alemana al estímulo financiado con deuda fuera de control ha sido efectivamente neutralizada, es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que Lagarde anuncie una expansión a QE que garantizará que el BCE monetice el 100% (si no más) de toda la emisión neta. en Europa (una advertencia hecha por Variant Perception aquí es que "el BCE ha tenido que defenderse repetidamente de las críticas recientes de algunos sectores de que está involucrado en la financiación monetaria. Este argumento será más difícil de hacer si el BCE se encuentra comprando de la oferta de EGB que llega al mercado "aunque dudamos que esto sea un gran obstáculo si Lagarde puede vender la alternativa como un escenario apocalíptico, algo en lo que los banqueros centrales son bastante buenos).

Lo que nos lleva de vuelta a la Fed: con el RBA, el BOE y el BCE listos para monetizar el 100% de la emisión neta nacional; en otras palabras, los bancos centrales financiarán a partir de ahora todo el déficit presupuestario soberano, que es de lo que se trata el MMT y el dinero de helicópteros. - Es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que Jerome Powell se una al club, y esperamos que en algún momento de los próximos 3-4 meses, la Fed anuncie que también duplicará su tasa mensual de compras de deuda.

La única pregunta es _*qué crisis se utilizará como chivo expiatorio para la próxima expansión masiva de QE:*_ como recordatorio, la pandemia de covid surgió en un momento muy conveniente para el banco central, justo cuando el ciclo económico estaba listo para entrar en contracción. con la Fed habiendo lanzado "No QE", y con tasas de 1,50 (que ahora han vuelto a cero). Y gracias a la inyección de liquidez "covid" de $ 3 billones, la Fed ha restablecido efectivamente el ciclo económico para el futuro previsible. Solo necesita hacerlo de nuevo, y estamos completamente seguros de que Powell y la compañía tendrán un éxito total en encontrar la crisis adecuada a la que culpar.

Además, ahora que tenemos un estancamiento en el Congreso durante al menos 2 años más (sin una victoria dramática para los demócratas en las elecciones electorales del Senado de Georgia en enero), el muy deseado estímulo fiscal multimillonario de la Fed simplemente no llegará, dejándolo como el único fuente de estímulo potencial para el futuro previsible, asegurando efectivamente que (mucho) más QE es solo una cuestión de cuándo no si.



De hecho, se puede argumentar que los cierres económicos progresivos, primero a nivel estatal y luego a nivel federal, tienen un solo propósito: catalizar el próximo colapso ... y el próximo rescate de la Fed.

* * * *



Se puede apreciar que los BC van a ser el último recurso de los estados y además, es probable que el único, porque los tipos negativos o cercanos a cero han eliminado a los potenciales compradores de antaño.

Estamos viendo como el esfuerzo de los BC no solo no ha cesado, sino que debe acelerarse para atender todos los frentes. En el primer gráfico que he puesto, se ve como el balance de los BC presenta en 2020 una curva vertical y hacia arriba, que indica la velocidad insostenible que la intervención continua para tapar todos los agujeros, hace imprescindible.

Si para 2021, la curva presenta la misma forma (y el artículo de Zero-hedge es muy claro), no hace falta estudiar mucho para saber que vamos hacia el desastre.

En la intervención de los BC, todavía no está presente la RBU, que sin duda veremos en 2021, como gasto final. Acostumbrar a la gente a percibir una renta, pone en serios apuros a los dirigentes, porque es muy posible que se quede para siempre. Cuando en 2008, la FED empezó con las QE, no pretendía que se quedasen para siempre, pero cada vez que han intentado quitarlas y revertirlas, han visto que era imposible y el nivel de las deudas asociado a unos tipos cero o negativos, hace totalmente imposible, eliminar la QE infinita. Lo mismo podemos pensar con la RBU.

El problema de crear dinero de la nada de forma permanente es el mismo que se genera el adicto cuando empieza a consumir droga. Ya no la puede dejar y el final es el mismo, la muerte, después de un periodo de progresivo deterioro.

Siempre se pone el caso japonés para ponerlo como ejemplo de la durabilidad de las intervenciones por parte del BCJ.

Existen dos diferencias fundamentales.

1ª). Japón tiene excedentes porque presenta un superávit comercial que le permite financiarse en moneda extranjera, al tener mayores ingresos que gastos. La emisión de moneda queda en clave interna para financiar sus compromisos internos. Esta es la primer diferencia con EE.UU (con un gravísimo déficit comercial) o con el resto del mundo tomado en conjunto (con equilibrio comercial, evidentemente).

2ª). No es lo mismo financiar un solo país que financiar todo el mundo. Los desequilibrios de Japón afectan a los japoneses solamente. Con su superávit comercial, pueden aguantar mucho tiempo, comprando las materias primas que necesitan con las divisas extranjeras generadas en su intercambio comercial positivo. Ahora imaginemos al resto del mundo intentando comprar un petróleo escaso, con una divisa que no tiene valor. Si Turquía, Argentina, Egipto, India, etc, intentan fabricar su propia moneda para comprar materias primas que no producen, el resultado es una devaluación masiva de su moneda que conduce a la hiperinflación.

A pesar de sus ventajas comerciales, Japón lleva estancada tres décadas, su bolsa vale la mitad que hace 30 años y es un país envejecido demográficamente, sin ningún futuro y con una deuda estratosférica. No es ejemplo de nada, mas que de decrecimiento.





Saludos.


----------



## antorob (8 Mar 2021)

Segunda parte.






Después de analizar la primera parte, donde hemos visto la tendencia de los BC a decretar una intervención perpetua, vamos con los indicadores.



La continua emisión de dinero por parte de los BC tendrá un final desagradable cuando los individuos sean conscientes de que el papel moneda no vale nada. Puede ser como una masa crítica, porque primero habrá muchas personas que tomarán medidas para evitar el dinero impreso, pero si su número es pequeño, todavía no fuerzan la destrucción del sistema. A medida que vaya creciendo el número de personas que se alejen del papel, el sistema entrará en crisis. Probablemente habrá un punto de no retorno, cuando se alcance esa masa crítica y aunque la inercia permita seguir un tiempo más, el cercano final no admitirá dudas.



Para adelantarse a ese momento, voy a dar cuatro indicadores que cuando se atraviesen, nos darán señal de salida. No tienen orden especifico y puede que varios de ellos converjan a la vez o que uno solo de ellos se active antes del resto.



i). Inflación por encima del 4% en EE.UU., Japón o Europa.



Inflación USA.












Inflación Japón.










Inflación Unión Europea.










Tomo como referencia 2008, año en que los BC decidieron intervenir la economía. Desde entonces se aprecia que nunca la inflación ¿calculada? ha podido sobrepasar el 4% en ninguna zona de referencia. Es más la inflación presenta una caída que se puede contrastar con una línea de tendencia uniendo los máximos desde 2008. Un primer control sería cuando se rompiera esa línea, pero es mejor asegurarse con la cifra del 4%.

Una inflación creciente y superior al 4%, impide a los BC emitir más dinero bajo pena de provocar inmediatamente hiperinflación. Si los BC dejan de comprar, todo el sistema se derrumbaría inmediatamente. Luego es un dato importante y adelantado.



ii). El precio del petróleo sube por encima de 90$.



En su gráfico.








La subida del Brent hasta los 86$ causó una tremenda caída en Octubre de 2018. Y nos muestra la referencia a vigilar.

Por supuesto, los precios del petróleo influyen notablemente en la inflación. Después de la pandemia el consumo se ha hundido y una elevación de los precios por encima de los 90$ nos indicaría que la demanda supera ampliamente a la oferta. Con el pico del petróleo presente desde Nov.2018, sabemos que la oferta no puede aumentar, por lo que esta señal nos indica un desajuste inevitable. O la oferta ha bajado en exceso o la demanda se ha recuperado hasta el punto en que la oferta no es capaz de seguirla. Ambas posibilidades implican pérdida de control e inflación.

La explicación del primer punto también sirve aquí.



iii). El dolar Index marca un mínimo por debajo de 72.

El índice del dólar estadounidense rastrea la fortaleza del dólar frente a una canasta de monedas principales. ( DXY ) fue desarrollado originalmente por la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos en 1973 para proporcionar un valor promedio ponderado por el comercio bilateral externo del dólar estadounidense frente a las monedas mundiales. El índice del dólar estadounidense sube cuando el dólar estadounidense gana "fuerza" (valor), en comparación con otras monedas. Se utilizan las siguientes seis monedas para calcular el índice:

Euro (EUR) 57,6% ponderación
yen japonés (JPY) 13,6% ponderación
Libra esterlina (GBP) 11,9% ponderación
Dólar canadiense (CAD) 9,1% ponderación
Corona sueca (SEK) 4,2% ponderación
Franco suizo (CHF) 3,6% peso



El gráfico.










El dolar index es un indicador de la fortaleza del dólar. Como moneda de reserva mundial, la pérdida de valor hasta por debajo de los mínimos de 2008, nos señalaría un desfase en el valor del dólar y un fuerte aumento en la inflación USA. Nuevamente la explicación del primer punto sobre la inflación estadounidense es aplicable aquí.



iv). El precio de la plata sube por encima de 50$.



Podía marcar como indicador el precio del oro, pero en este caso, la señal del precio de la plata (que siempre se mueve después de las subidas del oro) es una referencia muy importante, porque ha chocado con ella en dos crisis importantes. En 1980 tras la crisis del petróleo, alcanzó los 50$ y en 2011, tras la gran crisis de 2008, también alcanzó los 50$, pero sin superarlos.












Por eso, la superación de los 50$ implica una pérdida del control de los BC, que siempre han luchado desde el final de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, contra el incremento del precio del oro. La explicación es sencilla. La revalorización del oro no es tal, sino que refleja la devaluación del dólar. Cuanto más alto está el precio del oro en dólares, menor es el poder adquisitivo del dólar. Y si el dólar puede comprar menos mercancías, la inflación vuelve a aparecer. 

La referencia de los 50$ de la plata sería otro indicador muy importante, sobre la pérdida de control de los BC.



Actualmente estamos alejados de todas las marcas decisivas en cada uno de los indicadores, pero no debemos perder de vista los indicadores, ante la rapidez con que pueden evolucionar. Mantengo que faltan los fuegos artificiales (la fase final en otros artículos del blog),

http://multiplicarunainversionpor10.blogspot.com/2020/09/acercandonos-al-colapso-final.html



por parte de los BC, donde si podremos ver como algún indicador entra en territorio rojo. 



Saludos. 



PD. Hay una cuestión que me trae de cabeza. El 99% de la gente no se entera de nada de lo que comento en el blog. Para ellos es fue una sorpresa que hubiera una crisis punto.com, que la crisis de 2008 estuviera a punto de destruir el sistema y es ignorante hasta el extremo, respecto de lo que hacen los BC y como se financian los gobiernos.

Cuando uno ve la televisión y solo se informa a través de ella, da la impresión que no existen los problemas de deudas o financiación. Si el gobierno español prepara un presupuesto expansionista, lo que le importa al ciudadano es que la pensión va a subir el IPC y al funcionario, lo mismo. Que van a inyectar ciento de miles de millones de euros en la economía (como si ese dinero estuviera en el bolsillo de los políticos o en una cámara acorazada en el Banco de España, dispuesto para su uso inmediato) y que entre todos saldremos adelante. No piensa en ningún momento que todo es deuda, que un día habrá que pagar, ni por supuesto, que el dinero que van a aportar , lo crean en un click, los señores del BCE, con un coste cero.

Nada de esto le interesa, mientras vamos todos juntos al matadero económico.

*Y la verdad, no sé como llegar a esa enorme población, ni si llegado el caso, el conocimiento de la verdadera situación, no tenga ningún impacto en la vida del que lo acaba de conocer.* 

Al final es verdad que solo somos un rebaño.

Pero es solo culpa nuestra, si no hacemos por cambiar. No solo es importante tener la información, sino que hacemos con ella.


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2021)

*TODO EL SISTEMA ESTÁ EN QUIEBRA*
PUBLICADO POR CYRILLE JUBERT | 6 DE MARZO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS162 
*En 1913* , cuando se creó la Reserva Federal, la oferta monetaria estadounidense (M1) no excedió los $ 3.5 mil millones.
En 1918, la oferta monetaria se había duplicado debido a la guerra en Europa que enriqueció a Estados Unidos. M1 fue de $ 7 mil millones.
Fue en 1920 cuando vimos al primer multimillonario en la persona de John D. Rockefeller, cuya Standard Oil fue la primera empresa en beneficiarse del boom del sector del automóvil y, por tanto, del consumo de petróleo.
El *25 de julio de 2011* , la oferta monetaria M1 alcanzó por primera vez $ 2,000 billones.
El 1 de marzo de 2020, la oferta monetaria M1 todavía era de solo *$ 4,027 mil millones* . Se había duplicado en 9 años.



El 31 de diciembre de 2020, solo nueve meses después, la oferta monetaria M1 alcanzó *los 18.000 miles de millones de dólares* .
El Senado votó al final de la semana un nuevo presupuesto de $ 1,900 billones de estímulo. Suficiente para durar 2 o 3 meses más ...
*9 MESES DE LOCURA POR IMPRIMIR DINERO*
- Dar la ilusión de una economía funcionando con normalidad.
- Comprar deudas corporativas para evitar un colapso de bonos.
-Comprar valores de empresas a través de Black Rock para evitar un desplome bursátil cada vez más profundo. Los analistas hablan de "nacionalización" de Wall Street.
- Distribuir un ingreso mínimo cada mes a todos los ciudadanos, en este caso $ 600.
- Financiar las administraciones y el funcionamiento del Estado.
- Pagar intereses sobre deudas públicas.
- Reemplazar a los compradores extranjeros de la deuda pública estadounidense, que ya ningún banco central extranjero quiere.
*Toda la economía estadounidense en 2020 ha sido una ilusión porque todo el sistema está en quiebra.*
*ZOMBIS JAPONESES*
El Banco de Japón, que está imprimiendo íntegramente los controladores, compró íntegramente, por un lado, las acciones de ETF en el Nikkei, hasta poseer más de la mayoría, pero también comprando los Bonos del Tesoro emitidos por el gobierno, en cantidades tales que el los grandes bancos del planeta se han alejado de este mercado, completamente manipulado.
El BoJ, que tiene fama de tener el equivalente al 100% del PIB en forma de letras del Tesoro (JGB), ha propuesto comprar JGB ilimitados a 10 años a una tasa del 0,11%.
El BoJ está demostrando que no hay límites cuando se trata de intercambiar dinero al estar solo en el asiento del conductor.
Sin embargo, el FMI había advertido a Japón que sus letras del Tesoro y su moneda podrían rebajarse. Todo esto conduce directamente a la hiperinflación, a través de la pérdida de confianza en la moneda.
Lo que está sucediendo hoy en Estados Unidos es una réplica de lo que sucedió en Japón… Pero también de lo que está sucediendo en Europa.
El BCE también está imprimiendo cientos de miles de millones de euros para comprar deudas corporativas y bonos del Tesoro estatal de la UE.
Sin embargo en 2020, gracias a la crisis sanitaria y al cierre de las economías occidentales, los estados cubrieron la pérdida de facturación de las empresas brutalmente detenidas (Air France hizo un déficit de 7 mil millones de euros) y con la fuerte caída del consumo, menos ingresos por IVA. y menos impuestos sobre las ganancias, los estados se encuentran en serias dificultades. Pero, afortunadamente, el Banco Central Europeo imprime y cubre a todos. 
Entonces, es un hecho, *todo el sistema está actualmente en quiebra.*
Alguien pronto tendrá que presionar el botón para cambiar al nuevo sistema que sea.
*PLATA*
Una onza de plata en 1913 valía $ 0,50 mientras que la oferta monetaria era de $ 3,5 mil millones.
Lógicamente, en 1918, una onza de plata valía $ 1 ya que la oferta monetaria se había duplicado a $ 7 mil millones.
Simplificaremos e integraremos los $ 1,900 billones que acaba de ser votado por el Senado en los $ 18,100 billones existentes, para dar una cifra redonda de $ 20,000 billones.
$ 20,000 billones divididos por $ 7 billones, la oferta monetaria se ha multiplicado por 2.857 desde 1918, cuando la plata valía $ 1 en esa fecha.
Haz las matemáticas. Deja un buen margen hacia arriba.
El oro valía menos de 20 dólares en 1918. Hoy en día, una onza de oro debería costar 57.000 dólares.
Tenga en cuenta que la relación Oro / Plata en 1918 era 20.


The Whole System Is Bankrupt | GoldBroker.com


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2021)

@antorob pasate mas por aquí,,,,


----------



## Muttley (8 Mar 2021)

Gracias @antorob
Enlazo los dos posts en el post original con link directo para consulta.
Este artículo es oro puro y lo tenemos que tener junto con la biblia, la pistola y el vasito de agua en la mesilla de noche.


----------



## Tolagu (8 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Unos,tipos crecientes anticipan siempre inflación, y en una economía normal anticipar inflación es anticipar un ciclo económico expansivo.
> 
> Esta vez el mercado tiene razón en que viene inflación, pero no sabe que esa inflación ya no anticipa un ciclo expansivo.
> 
> Ejemplos de ciclos en el tiempo, aquí expresado en términos de yield curve (que suele aumentar también en ciclos expansivos)



Entiendo que lo que grafica como control de curva es el spread del bono a 10 contra 2 años. Yo a lo que me refería era a su relación directa con el Oro y la Plata, no con la bolsa. Y ahí no veo la curva.

Sin embargo si que existe una correlación entre los tipos reales y el precio del oro y la plata cuando los primeros son negativos. Pero mientras los tipos a 10 años suban y la inflación no se dispare, el precio del oro y la plata pueden permanecer con mucha debilidad. Mucha, insisto.

Esto es una suposición de lo que puede ocurrir, *así que no la hagais caso*: La inflación sube y provoca un disparo en los bonos fuera de la "zona de confort" de la Fed. Estos actúan e implementan control de curva (ya que una subida en el precio del dinero sería un suicidio). Los rendimientos de los bonos caen y junto a la inflación, entran en zona negativa. El oro se dispara. Siguen imprimiendo dinerito para comprar bonitos que hace que los tipos reales sigan cayendo. El oro sigue disparado. La Fed ya ha dicho en varias ocasiones que no le preocupa la inflación. Sólo la creación de empleo.


----------



## Tolagu (8 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pues nada, sigue subiendo la retabilidad del bono... ahora mismo el estadounidense a 10 años subiendo un 3,37 % y pasando 1,60
> 
> Me parece a mí que mientras no "lo corten", hablar de soportes/resistencias en el oro/plata, como que no tiene mucho sentido. Creo que esa gráfica (la de los bonos) tendría más sentido.



Hasta que no pasen del 2 no van a hacer gran cosa.


----------



## FranMen (8 Mar 2021)

Yo lo que veo es que tenemos la pescadilla que se muerde la cola:
Crisis --> los BC inyectan "papeles"--> la economía intenta arrancar --> el petróleo sube --> se paraliza la economía --> el petróleo baja --> nueva inyección --> momento actual
En parte, el coronavirus ha sido una bendición para los gobernantes, aparte de suponer una cabeza de turco, los confinamientos han reducido el consumo, han paralizado la economía, la parte mala es la bajada del PIB, el paro, la parte buena es que, pese a las inyecciones no se ha producido un recalentamiento de la economía, no hay una fuerte inflación. En el momento que la economía quiera funcionar la inflación empezará a subir fuertemente paralizando de nuevo la economía y obligando a una nueva ronda de esteroides.
Tengo mis dudas si vamos a (no) salir de esta con hiperinflación o con sucesivas olas de inyecciones, intento de arranque de la economía y sucesivas quiebras de empresas, paro...El motor está gripado y al darle al starter (QE) intenta arrancar parándose de nuevo.
Para que la economía crezca es necesario un cierto consumo de petróleo, cantidad que sólo se puede proveer a precios superiores a 80$, el problema es que a 80$ no es rentable para las empresas funcionar. En cuanto la economía quiere mejorar, el petróleo sube paralizando la economía.
Salvo para empresas virtuales que no consumen apenas petróleo, para las demás es imposible remontar.

Paro --> prestaciones no productivas --> capas inferiores de trabajadores se convierten en outsiders --> baja el consumo --> aumento del paro --> más prestaciones --> aumento de la deuda...
Poco a poco va saliendo gente del sistema, los que quedan tienen que hacer un esfuerzo mayor para mantener el poder adquisitivo, en realidad para mantener a toda esa masa de población no productiva, llega un momento que el beneficio no compensa el esfuerzo y se decide echar la persiana

Esto es como una casa cerca de un acantilado, cada tempestad se lleva una capa de rocas, la casa se acerca al acantilado, si miramos el paisaje al fondo y no miramos a nuestros pies parece que todo está bien, cuando una última tormenta llegue a los pilares ya no habrá nada que hacer.

Cuando intento explicar lo que está pasando a mis familiares cercanos, unos lo niegan, no creen posible que los papeles salgan de la nada, otros prefieren no saber: hay que vivir la vida, cuando toque ya apechugaremos o bien, soy demasiado mayor, a mí no me pillará.
No saben que se puede disparar antes o después, pero cuando ocurra va a ser muy acelerado y ya no dará tiempo a protegerse.

Que no se nos olvide, el trasfondo de todas las revueltas que están apenas empezando es el paro, el hambre. Se disfrazarán de fraudes electorales, disminución de derechos pero en el fondo se cumple el refrán "dame pan y dime tonto"

Por cierto, es curioso que el dólar índex no incluya al yuan que hasta los DEG lo incluyen


----------



## MIP (8 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> . La Fed ya ha dicho en varias ocasiones que no le preocupa la inflación. Sólo la creación de empleo.



Ha llegado un momento en que cualquier cosa que diga la Fed carece de toda credibilidad. Wall Street lo sabe pero mientras siga cayendo el mana del cielo a ellos les da igual.


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Aunque no están todos los BC, podemos hacernos una idea del esfuerzo que han tenido que hacer para "superar" la paralización de la actividad económica inducida por las medidas anti-virus.
> 
> El año 2020 se ha caracterizado por una intervención masiva y aún asi, terminará con fuertes déficit estatales , tremendas caídas en los PIB nacionales y un aumento sin precedentes (quitando las guerras mundiales, claro) de la deuda de los principales países.



IMO, la plandemia tiene los efectos de una guerra mundial, como dice el artículo, por el motivo que sea, esta vez han preferido hacerla virtual a física. Lo que tengo claro, es que la plandemia ha sido creada (como una excusa ficticia, no hay ningún virus), como un intento de controlar lo inevitable, el colapso, el cual estamos presenciando en directo, del sistema económico que aparentemente aún tenemos.



antorob dijo:


> Ciertamente, no se puede culpar a la Fed por no hacer lo suficiente para estabilizar los mercados durante la crisis del covid: haber expandido su balance en más de $ 3 billones solo este año e inyectar $ 120 mil millones en liquidez cada mes, el banco central de EE. UU., Que también está comprando bonos corporativos y ETF de bonos basura: sigue siendo la primera y última línea de defensa para cualquier reducción de acciones



Nefasta estrategia, históricamente demostrado en la práctica. 





Poco se suele hablar del BIS, banco central de los bancos centrales, sito en Basilea, como no, y en territorio independiente de Suiza e inmune a sus leyes... ¿De qué me suena eso...? 

Banco de Pagos Internacionales


Por cierto, Sión es Suiza, por si hay algún colectivista germanófilo. 

Sion (Suiza)


----------



## Fukuoka San (8 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> ). Inflación por encima del 4% en EE.UU., Japón o Europa.



La inflación real ya está entre el 15 y el 21%. El bono americano de 1M, 65K anuales ha pasado a 10M, 65k anuales y subiendo.

A cubierto, la onda expansiva va a llegar...


----------



## esseri (8 Mar 2021)

@antorob

Tu trabajo es increíble y digno de todo agradecimiento...pero, y aún más con tus alarmas sobre la ignorancia del general de la gente en comprender "el problema", extraña horrores k no haya una sola alusión a Bitcoin en tu exposición.

Imo, y con todo respeto, cambia radicalmente el escenario respecto a los revolcones económicos anteriores k comentas actuando ante las irregularidades evidentes en todos esos factores como una válvula de escape total e indiscutiblemente activa .

Podrías compartir tu opinión al respecto ?


----------



## IvanRios (8 Mar 2021)

Añadamos otro dato importante a la coctelera del colaspso, y es que el BCE tiene prohibido, por sus estatutos, tener más del 33% de la deuda soberana de un país, y actualmente tendrá en torno al 25% de la deuda española. Cuando se llegue al 33%, para lo cual faltarán tan solo unos 100.000 o 110.000 millones, España tendrá que acudir necesariamente a los mercados para buscar financiación pues ya no dispondrá del BCE. Casi nada.


----------



## L'omertá (8 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Añadamos otro dato importante a la coctelera del colaspso, y es que el BCE tiene prohibido, por sus estatutos, tener más del 33% de la deuda soberana de un país, y actualmente tendrá en torno al 25% de la deuda española. Cuando se llegue al 33%, para lo cual faltarán tan solo unos 100.000 o 110.000 millones, España tendrá que acudir necesariamente a los mercados para buscar financiación pues ya no dispondrá del BCE. Casi nada.



Pero Europa no cuenta con que tenemos al MEJOR presidente de la democracia, Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Mar 2021)

Por curiosidad alguien sabe alguna pagina de confianza donde vendan monedas de plata 999 de GameStop? por lolear un rato ahora que anda barata


----------



## antorob (8 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> @antorob
> 
> Tu trabajo es increíble y digno de todo agradecimiento...pero, y aún más con tus alarmas sobre la ignorancia del general de la gente en comprender "el problema", extraña horrores k no haya una sola alusión a Bitcoin en tu exposición.
> 
> ...



Hola esseri.

Mi planteamiento engloba el sistema al completo.

Este es el hilo del oro y plata (y también del bitcoin) y solo atañe a una pequeña parte del sistema.

El sistema fiat, el patrón oro, la inclusión del bitcoin y sus propiedades forman parte del aceite del sistema, que fluye para que los engranajes funcionen correctamente y no se atasquen o generen sobrecargas. Las distintas formas de dinero son medios de intercambio en su componente más básica, independientemente de su propio valor intrínseco (el papel tiene valor cero mientras el oro y el bitcoin, tienen su propio coste de extracción-refino en el caso del oro o energía consumida, al minar el bitcoin), pero si llegan a formar parte del sistema financiero, solo hacen una labor de engrasado.

En mi esquema el sistema está roto y no tiene recuperación posible. La capacidad de carga de la Tierra está sobrepasada de lejos y pronto asistiremos a una cadena de picos de materias primas (petróleo, plata, agua potable, fosfatos, arena, quizás cobre, etc), unido a la destrucción de los enormes sistemas complejos que hemos diseñado para mantener y mejorar la calidad de vida de la humanidad. El virus y las medidas empleadas por los gobiernos en todo el mundo han dañado las cadenas de suministro y se aprecia escasez en muchos insumos básicos, como los semiconductores, por no hablar del golpe a la tecnología "just in time" que estamos sufriendo. 

Se llama cenit de la civilización y como algunos están comprobando, no es posible cambiar el sistema energético basado en los combustibles fósiles por una energía verde y renovable que nos permita, tras una transición edulcorada (donde se siguen ignorando los límites de otros elementos como el cobre, níquel, tierras raras, etc), mantener el status de sociedad avanzada.

Las retroalimentaciones en el momento de una escasez de petróleo o un desastre en la infraestructura eléctrica o una quiebra del sistema financiero, provocarán un rápido hundimiento que no es posible evitar, con un simple cambio del sistema fiat vigente a un sistema alternativo basado en un patrón oro u oro-bitcoin, si asi lo prefieres.

Desde este punto de vista es irrelevante el papel del oro o el bitcoin, mientras la plata será un componente indispensable por sus propiedades. Ante este panorama, los BC solo están ganando tiempo, imprimiendo dinero de papel para tapar todos los agujeros que el sistema presenta. Pero el dinero (papelitos) no es riqueza, ni tecnología ni energía y por lo tanto estamos disfrutando de una calidad de vida (sobre todo en Occidente) que no nos pertenece, con el agravante de una factura que pensamos endosársela a nuestros hijos.

No tenemos perdón, unos por crear y permitir este desastre y los otros (somos la gran mayoría), por mirar a otro lado mientras se perpetra ( a lo largo de muchos años) el gigantesco expolio. 

Me gustaría estar equivocado, pero esta, a grandes rasgos, es mi percepción global. Naturalmente, soy de una minoría de una infinitesimal parte de la población. Y entiendo que mi visión no sea compartida en absoluto.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (8 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Añadamos otro dato importante a la coctelera del colaspso, y es que el BCE tiene prohibido, por sus estatutos, tener más del 33% de la deuda soberana de un país, y actualmente tendrá en torno al 25% de la deuda española. Cuando se llegue al 33%, para lo cual faltarán tan solo unos 100.000 o 110.000 millones, España tendrá que acudir necesariamente a los mercados para buscar financiación pues ya no dispondrá del BCE. Casi nada.



Eso es un problema menor, como es % los demás también se van a seguir endeudando y cambiar las leyes según su interés es especialidad de los políticos


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Yo lo discuto, porque es mentira. El análisis de rallitas subjetivas, al que únicamente le sirve (para ganar dinero) es a los que venden cursos y libros. Cuando falla, echamos mano de los fundamentales, que nadie se pone de acuerdo en cuáles son, por cierto. Y si nada coincide con la teoría, ni con las profecías, con decir que hay burbuja o que el mercado está manipulado, arreglado. Para decir lo último, no hacia falta tanto análisis, ya que es la única verdad. A nosotros nos dejan jugar, porque entre los strong hands ya no podían quitarse el dinero y a alguien tenían que desplumar ya que si no, no podían seguir jugando a suma 0.



Yo decía lo mismo que tu y hasta que no me metí con el análisis técnico no empecé a ganar dinero regularmente.

Yo lo que hice fue escoger dos indicadores, macd, que va a misa, y r de williams y estudiarlos constantemente hasta introyectar su funcionamiento. Y canales, soportes y resistencias. Es mágico ver el precio rebotar exactamente en el sitio que el canal señala después de meses o incluso años. Y si lo corta, vendes y a buscar otro que vaya hacia arriba.

Toda la información está en el precio.

Y, como aprendí en el poker, la gestión del bankroll, por supuesto. Esto si que es fundamental. Conservar la banca con férrea disciplina es la regla de oro. De eso se vive.


----------



## esseri (8 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola esseri.
> 
> Mi planteamiento engloba el sistema al completo.
> 
> ...



Menudo lujazo de respuesta, muy amable.

Lo k interpreto de tus palabras es k percibes , subyacente a todo lo demás, un "sistema" o más bien un conjunto de ellos " que hemos diseñado para mantener y mejorar la calidad de vida de la humanidad". Igualmente, achacas al general de la población una responsabilidá colectiva a la idoneidá y mantenimiento óptimo de esos sistemas . Creo k eres demasiado generoso e idealista...pues para ello, la población debería disponer de poder efectivo...y yendo un paso más allá, en tu extrañeza por la despreocupación general tienes precisamente la muestra de esa responsabilidá.

Imo, obvias el subyacente real, k es el vicioso factor humano y su mezkindá inherente, k deriva siempre en desiwaldá y tiranías , tácitas o admitidas...pero CONSTANTES a lo largo de los siglos ( Lo k cambia son sólo las tragaderas de la sociedá y una mayor o menor necesidá de makillaje para implementarlas ). Y la actual tiranía ni busca mejorar la calidá de vida de la humanidá ni k los sistemas orientados a ello funcionen...bien al contrario, está revelando la asunción de registros tan inekívocamente infames k sólo con mencionar el genocidio o el robo a cara descubierta k se permiten hacia la población en general, no necesitamos más botón de muestra de su empatía y moralidá. También es mi impresión personal y expuesta con el mayor respeto, por supuestón.

Muchísimas gracias por el feedback.


----------



## esseri (8 Mar 2021)

Al hilo del tópik "tiránico-pandémico" y sin kerer salirme de madre, dejo un artículo absolutamente arrebatador , de lo mejor en geopolítica k he leído en años.

*The Thirty Tyrants* *( Los treinta tiranos )*

"_En el Capítulo 5 de El Príncipe , Niccolo Machiavelli describe tres opciones sobre cómo una potencia conquistadora podría tratar mejor a los que ha derrotado en la guerra. El primero es arruinarlos; el segundo es gobernar directamente; el tercero es crear "en él un estado de pocos que podría mantenerlo amistoso contigo".
El ejemplo que da Maquiavelo del último es el gobierno amigo que Esparta estableció en Atenas al derrotarlo después de 27 años de guerra en el 404 a. C. Para la casta superior de una élite ateniense que ya despreciaba la democracia, la derrota de la ciudad en la guerra del Peloponeso confirmó que el sistema de Esparta era preferible. Era una aristocracia militar enérgica gobernando sobre una clase de sirvientes permanentes, los ilotas, que eran masacrados periódicamente para condicionarlos a aceptar su estatus infrahumano..._"


----------



## IvanRios (8 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Eso es un problema menor, como es % los demás también se van a seguir endeudando y cambiar las leyes según su interés es especialidad de los políticos



Podria ser menor o no, porque si bien es cierto que los demás también se seguirán endeudando, también lo es que no es lo mismo un 33 por cien de España o el 10 por cien (es solo un ejemplo) de otros países. Y quizás los del 10 no estén por la labor de cambiar las reglas del juego porque España esté al borde del precipicio por haber hecho mal las cosas. Porque claro está, el cambio de reglas no depende solamente de España. Vamos a ver cómo evoluciona esto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Mar 2021)

URGENT: "I'm Buying All the Silver" - Robert Kiyosaki


----------



## esseri (8 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Podria ser menor o no, porque si bien es cierto que los demás también se seguirán endeudando, también lo es que no es lo mismo un 33 por cien de España o el 10 por cien (es solo un ejemplo) de otros países. Y quizás los del 10 no estén por la labor de cambiar las reglas del juego porque España esté al borde del precipicio por haber hecho mal las cosas. Porque claro está, el cambio de reglas no depende solamente de España. Vamos a ver cómo evoluciona esto.



k no depende solamente de Hezpaña ?

Hezpaña no cambia sola ni el canal de TV del salón.






Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pues nada, sigue subiendo la retabilidad del bono... ahora mismo el estadounidense a 10 años subiendo un 3,37 % y pasando 1,60
> 
> Me parece a mí que mientras no "lo corten", hablar de soportes/resistencias en el oro/plata, como que no tiene mucho sentido. Creo que esa gráfica (la de los bonos) tendría más sentido.



...si "lo cortan".

En el hilo hay varios posts sobre cómo no hacerlo : Con un Standard de facto, , oficial o no, cuyo rendimiento superase la inflación ( y , claro, minimizase y diluyera cualkier chanchullo en esa expansión monstruosa ). Éso autorizaría literalmente el "sexo libre" del dólar en esta orgía cada vez más descarada.

No haber creado antes , y a estas alturas, no crear INMEDIATAMENTE una crypto respaldada en MPs DE REFERENCIA puede estar siendo un harakiri monetario HISTÓRICO ( y por supuestón, una medida estratégica de primer orden y perfectamente premeditada ). Están dejando pivotar toda la volatilidad crypto sobre la presunta estabilidá de una moneda k es reketepura mierda hace décadas en su versión de "cara lavada" ( El dólar y sus decenas de Stable coins ). Una burbuja ( Rikeza irreal ) sólo transmite Rikeza referenciada ( pivotando ) sobre un elemento de Rikeza intrínseca/Real. Ese vínculo es el k da carta de naturaleza ( temporal o definitiva )a una transmisión de Rikeza ( O sakeo , según le vaya a kadakualo en la fiés ).

El enrikecimiento, mientras dure ese sakeo, está en el objeto de una burbuja. Y desaparece cuando el respaldo/apoyo en esa referencia de "Rikeza real" , desaparece. Por decreto o por elección "popular"...cuando dejas de disponer ese pivote a un activo, la burbuja terminó.

Si crypto se hunde ( una dinámica contínua en su operativa , de hecho, su propio ADN...con lo k un hundimiento definitivo sería IMPOSIBLE de reconocer hasta estar inmersos en el puro desastre - el diseño crypto es arte pura del mangoneo y ninguna minucia , la puta verdá - )...son las fiat Stable Coins las k permanecen inalterables como depósitos de Rikeza. De hecho, las k se chupan la pasta en fuga por pánico. Como ni sabéis ni keréis saber, simplemente no os dais por aludidos...pero huir a fiat y sucedáneos es una operativa CONSTANTE en crypto. DIARIA, HORARIA...en función de la ola k surfees.

El premio del Gold no es el trono de BTC, sino el de Tether. K los monstruos de la industria de los MPs se abstengan de asaltar ese nicho de Rikeza estable/Digital Stable coins del ranking crypto es absolutamente abracadarante y sospechoso ( y k sea algo directamente consensuado entre la Kastuza sería otra opción para un sakeo colosal - k es algo razonablemente temible en la válvula de escape a la k se está derivando TODA la rikeza mundial/Tokenización - ). K no lo esté haciendo por pura cutrez, viendo el paño del discurso metalero medio, pues tampoco está de más, aunke es tan obvio, k sería , imo y pese a las repetidas muestras de inmovilismo yolovalguista, la opción más floja.

De todos modos, demasiado riesgo para jugárselo a un cara o cruz, imo. Y ojo ! : fuera de crypto no eres ajeno, sino CORTO. Un Standard de Ahorro consolidado afectaría a TODOS los activos de Rikeza Real.

Por cierto, y para kienes se acojan al recurso fácil de colgarme el cartelito de forofo : con las opciones barajadas en este post, interpreto no tener MPs como exactamente la misma temeridá - si cuando crypto sea un ranking multi-trillonario ( el rango trillonario lo ha alcanzado hace un mes y pico ) , le das fuego al dólar - negando el punto de apoyo de ese pivote a crypto - ...con una Stable Coin DORADA, ARRASARÍAS LITERALMENTE LA MESA - . Y repito una constante : IMO, el Standard de ahorro global debe ir ESCRITO EN PIEDRA. Por pura SEGURIDÁ. Pero hasta llegar a éso, aún en el caso de k fuese opción elegida, hay martirio y expolio pa´tumbar al más pintáo.

Asínn k ayákadakualo...pero opciones, haberlas, haylas.

Crypto-Gold-Fiat. Hay tres cubiletes ...y posiblemente más de un garbanzo...pero tres, ni por el forro. EL Mad Max es lo k tenemos ante los ojos desde hace unos años ya...y ahora mismo, desmelenáo e in crescendo. K un metalero , defensor del detector de Rikeza por excelencia, se niegue a verlo, tras conocer BTC desde menos de una diezmilésima de onza hasta el KILO de Gold actual k cuesta, tiene unos kojonazos de alucinar.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola esseri.
> 
> Mi planteamiento engloba el sistema al completo.
> 
> ...



Así es, no hay sustituto para el petróleo (cuyo pico ya se ha dado) y se estima que las renovables, que es lo único que vamos a tener, tan solo cubran el 30 por cien, además de llevarnos a la escasez e incluso al agotamiento de muchos minerales, entre ellos la plata.

Y asociado a todo esto -lo cual lo hace más grave todavía- está la insostenibilidad de la población mundial, población que aumentó de forma enorme a partir del uso de una energía eficiente y barata como el petróleo. Pero por tanto, sin petróleo y sin tener una energía tan eficiente ni barata que pueda sustituirlo, la población mundial debería reducirse a su vez enormemente por la falta de energía, por no hablar, como comentas, que el ficticio estilo de vida occidental (ficticio debido al uso de una energía barata y eficiente y caduca como el petróleo) va a llegar a su fin. Y la plandemia, cómo no, tiene todo que ver con todo esto.

Vamos de cabeza al colapso civilizatorio como ya ha sucedido, según los estudiosos, ventiseis veces con anterioridad en la historia, solo que esta vez será la primera a escala global.


----------



## OBDC (9 Mar 2021)

.






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Momo L (9 Mar 2021)

Si el dinero se crea de la nada y ese dinero va para endeudarse. Qué pasaría, llegado el momento si esas deudas igual que las crearon las borrasen de un plumazo los blancos centrales? Porque al final, todo quedaría en casa,no?
Entiendo que si lo hace uno puede perder la confianza, pero y si llegaran a un acuerdo y lo hicieran todos o al menos la mayoría? 
Sé que algo tan simple seguramente no tiene sentido, pero me pierdo con tanta información tan compleja para mí.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ya lo de ver a Notrabajo haciendo análisis técnico sobre la fortaleza del soporte, y al mismísimo esseri zanqueándole, me quita las ganas de vivir. Y me indica que llegó el momento de dejar el foro por un tiempo. Descansar, reflexionar y volver con fuerzas renovadas.
> Hasta más ver, si no nos vemos antes, amigos...




Has sido el forero que mas daño ha conseguido hacer a esseri, tras tu comentario me increpo para arreglar lo que le habias dicho y ahora me ignora.

Enhorabuena jajajjajajajjaja

En fin, que le vamos a hacer no era enemigo pero tampoco entendia el 80% de lo que escribia asi que ...........

En fin, como os dije el oro seguiria bajando y asi esta siendo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Si el dinero se crea de la nada y ese dinero va para endeudarse. Qué pasaría, llegado el momento si esas deudas igual que las crearon las borrasen de un plumazo los blancos centrales? Porque al final, todo quedaría en casa,no?
> Entiendo que si lo hace uno puede perder la confianza, pero y si llegaran a un acuerdo y lo hicieran todos o al menos la mayoría?
> Sé que algo tan simple seguramente no tiene sentido, pero me pierdo con tanta información tan compleja para mí.




Eso se ha hecho otras veces de forma diversa, ejemplo mis padres compraron en plena crisis del gonzalez un casoplon por menos de 10 millones de pesetas, esa casa estaba por encima de los 25 millones unos meses antes pero aquella crisis obligo a vender esas casas por menos de la mitad.

Unos cuatro o cinco años mas tarde 10 millones de pesetas ya no eran 10 millones eran mucho menos y unos siete o ocho años mas tarde la casa habia salido casi regalada.

Que fue aquello si no perdonar deuda, cuando les preguntaba a mis padres por que no habian comprado mas por aquella zona me dijeron que en la puta vida se imaginaban que iba a subir tanto la vida y que aquellos 10 millones iban a pasar a valer tan poco.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Si el dinero se crea de la nada y ese dinero va para endeudarse. Qué pasaría, llegado el momento si esas deudas igual que las crearon las borrasen de un plumazo los blancos centrales? Porque al final, todo quedaría en casa,no?
> Entiendo que si lo hace uno puede perder la confianza, pero y si llegaran a un acuerdo y lo hicieran todos o al menos la mayoría?
> Sé que algo tan simple seguramente no tiene sentido, pero me pierdo con tanta información tan compleja para mí.



La deuda es un compromiso entre partes. Si "borras" marrones de deudores , condenas a acreedores al impago ...y a muchos de ellos, a la ruina.

Otra cosa es k imprimas para asumir deuda ajena ( compra de bonos, "helicópteros" de dinero ) ...o k esa hiperimpresión convierta , por la inflación/devaluación consecuente, el importe adeudado en NADA o casi - pero respetando libros, obviamente -.


----------



## OBDC (9 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Has sido el forero que mas daño ha conseguido hacer a esseri, tras tu comentario me increpo para arreglar lo que le habias dicho y ahora me ignora.
> 
> Enhorabuena jajajjajajajjaja
> 
> ...



Es raro que en este hilo se ataque sistemáticamente a los que aciertan en el análisis y logran pronosticar tendencias. Debería de ser al revés, no? O es que vienen aquí a que les digan lo que quieren escuchar?
Pon cualquier parrafada hecha con cualquier gráfico parcializado y di que el oro va a subir y que si baja mejor y compra más y en 10 post eres el gurú más prestigioso del foro.
Terminaras como Jack Nicholson






Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es raro que en este hilo se ataque sistemáticamente a los que aciertan en el análisis y logran pronosticar tendencias. Debería de ser al revés, no? O es que vienen aquí a que les digan lo que quieren escuchar?
> Pon cualquier parrafada hecha con cualquier gráfico parcializado y di que el oro va a subir y que si baja mejor y compra más y en 10 post eres el gurú más prestigioso del foro.
> Terminaras como Jack Nicholson
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo




No es solo en el foro, pasa tambien en la vida real.

Si tu te acercas a un chaval y le dices mira o te pones las pilas o en la puta vida aprobaras las pruebas a las que te vas a presentar, da verguenza verte con la edad que tienes que vayas tan lento, pero hijo de dios no ves que no corres una puta mierda mas te vale ir los sabados a hacer cuestas y mas te vale salir a rodar el dia que quieras una hora, no hace falta que vayas rapido poco a poco pero acaba la hora.............

Un 60% de esos chavales te van a odiar, esta totalmente demostrado, aunque sepan que llevas razon te la van a jurar, en cambio si te acercas y le dices la ostia que de puta madre joder como corres tio, buaaagggg seguro que en dos meses con tu entrenamiento estas casi para ir a los juegos olimpicos, les estas engañando que da verguenza pero ya tienes nuevos amigos.

Lo decia el viejo refran di la verdad y te odiaran, miente y te amaran.

Pasa practicamente con todo en la vida, yo que soy muy de soltar verdades puedo decirte que funciona todo asi.

Aqui en el foro pues igual, el oro va a subir 5000 el año que viene y todo el mundo apoyara esto, cuando se vaya a los 1400 pues es muy facil decir es que esta manipulado..........


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Si el dinero se crea de la nada y ese dinero va para endeudarse. Qué pasaría, llegado el momento si esas deudas igual que las crearon las borrasen de un plumazo los blancos centrales? Porque al final, todo quedaría en casa,no?
> Entiendo que si lo hace uno puede perder la confianza, pero y si llegaran a un acuerdo y lo hicieran todos o al menos la mayoría?
> Sé que algo tan simple seguramente no tiene sentido, pero me pierdo con tanta información tan compleja para mí.



Yo también he pensado igual que tú alguna vez y he encontrado la respuesta de forma indirecta: si endeudarse saliera gratis, nadie trabajaría, todos viviríamos de los préstamos, ¿es eso posible? Siempre, alguien tiene que pagar el pato, no necesariamente el deudor inicial, imagina quién.


----------



## Silver94 (9 Mar 2021)

Remontando.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (9 Mar 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Remontando.



Qué nuevas traes del frente?


----------



## Muttley (9 Mar 2021)

Inflación y protección de oro y plata frente a ella, óleo sobre lienzo.





Edito para ver esta gráfica en perspectiva y que nuestro amigo @esseri no me acuse de “tramposin”.
Pongo la del café con leche.



Que es bastante similar pero con truco.
Una taza de café no es fungible, ni permanece inalterable en el tiempo conservando sus propiedades físico químicas, no es intercambiable como medio de pago y por supuesto se puede replicar y falsificar de manera fácil (con achicoria por ejemplo) 
.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Inflación y protección de oro y plata frente a ella, óleo sobre lienzo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592680



Jejeje...te iba a llamar tramposillo tendencioso con slogans a medida... pero con los demagogos pseudobolivarianos k campan por Hezpaña...lo mismo en dos telediarios te vale el gráfico en primera persona ( Merkel no lo permitirá ).


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

Estos "niños anónimos"  pillan más propis k en la primera comunión.
Pero coño...lo k tenía k hacer Kinesis, k es un CRYPTOPROYECTAZO metalero es entrar en exchanges e integrar sus chapas en el ranking crypto, kojonex ya !


----------



## Furillo (9 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Inflación y protección de oro y plata frente a ella, óleo sobre lienzo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 592680
> ...



Hola, buenas tardes. ¿Me pone 2 onzas de plata por favor? Gracias.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes. ¿Me pone 2 onzas de plata por favor? Gracias.




Joder...aunke sea por morbo, ya daba un par de onzas pa´uno...con k limpiarme el ojal !

Un miyonako pa´mi culo...& com´una reyna, mirusté !


----------



## Tichy (9 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes. ¿Me pone 2 onzas de plata por favor? Gracias.



Si fueran "buenos días" sí te habría llegado para dos onzas. 
Siendo "buenas tardes", onza y media.


----------



## esseri (9 Mar 2021)

Latunes pa´l LIDL.


----------



## Eldetabarnia (9 Mar 2021)

Esta mañana me he acojonado con la subida y he comprado 70 oz plata y 20 g de oro, llevaba tiempo con la idea de comprar pero como no hacía más que bajar lo iba posponiendo, mañana compraré 10 g más de oro.

Espero que después suba to the moon porque no voy a comprar más. Si baja me fastidiará bastante, aunque voy para el muy largo plazo.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Esta mañana me he acojonado con la subida y he comprado 70 oz plata y 20 g de oro, llevaba tiempo con la idea de comprar pero como no hacía más que bajar lo iba posponiendo, mañana compraré 10 g más de oro.
> 
> Espero que después suba to the moon porque no voy a comprar más. Si baja me fastidiará bastante, aunque voy para el muy largo plazo.



Al gramo de oro lo llamamos "pollo".
Si quieres integrarte tienes que decir que has pillado 20 pollos y 70 insulinas. (insulinas=plata)
Saludos!


----------



## Muttley (9 Mar 2021)

Buy 1 oz American Silver Eagle BU (Random Year) | APMEX

Apmex con la ASE en sobrespot del 50% en año cualquiera de su elección. 

SpOt 26$

Venta unitaria 39,17$ pago por transferencia

Ya si la quieres de 2021 pagas un dólar más hasta los 40,1$

Mientras tanto el director de operaciones de commodities de JPMorgan desde su despacho con vistas a Central Park.....


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Al gramo de oro lo llamamos "pollo".
> Si quieres integrarte tienes que decir que has pillado 20 pollos y 70 insulinas. (insulinas=plata)
> Saludos!



Menuda fauna la que frecuenta este hilo. Entre puteros y farloperos quien llegue nuevo pensará que se ha equivocado de hilo


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Menuda fauna la que frecuenta este hilo. Entre puteros y farloperos quien llegue nuevo pensará que se ha equivocado de hilo



Lol la dronja e güena


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Estos "niños anónimos"  pillan más propis k en la primera comunión.
> Pero coño...lo k tenía k hacer Kinesis, k es un CRYPTOPROYECTAZO metalero es entrar en exchanges e integrar sus chapas en el ranking crypto, kojonex ya !



Ya llegarás a la conclusión que una cripto respaldada en MPs no sirve para nada nuevo. 

Sigues teniendo que fiarte de que así sea. ¿Tan difícil es de entender? No ganas trazabilidad por auditar los MPs de una bóveda (ni los pollos de una granja, ni nada) con blockchain, no te da ninguna garantía extra. Al revés, es más lento y complejo que un servidor central. Sigues teniendo que confiar en la honestidad del auditor. Bitcoin eliminó la confianza, no le es necesaria, es verificable. Puedes entrar a la "bóveda" y comprobar tú mismo la cantidad de "kg y la pureza de los MPs" . ¿Me explico? 

La timestamp (aka blockchain) es el residuo indeseado de transferir Bitcoin.


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ya llegarás a la conclusión que una cripto respaldada en MPs no sirve para nada nuevo.
> 
> Sigues teniendo que fiarte de que así sea. ¿Tan difícil es de entender? No ganas trazabilidad por auditar los MPs de una bóveda (ni los pollos de una granja, ni nada) con blockchain, no te da ninguna garantía extra. Al revés, es más lento y complejo que un servidor central. Sigues teniendo que confiar en la honestidad del auditor. Bitcoin eliminó la confianza, no le es necesaria, es verificable. Puedes entrar a la "bóveda" y comprobar tú mismo la cantidad de "kg y la pureza de los MPs" . ¿Me explico?
> 
> La timestamp (aka blockchain) es el residuo indeseado de transferir Bitcoin.



No hace falta k te explikes. Aunke por no sé ké extraña razón interpretas una y otra vez k el personal necesita iluminación sobre aspectos evidentes, es también en este caso absolutamente obvio...pero no tiene k ver con BTC y compararlos sí k es estar despistáo. Estamos hablando en este caso de tratamiento de activos tokenizados...no de tokens con valor en sí mismos. Es tan simpe como valor tecnológico...contra valor tecnológico + subyacente ( el k sea...en este caso, Oro ).

Iwalmente, ya contemplarás tú los saltos cualitativos k un tratamiento blockchain y un lanzamiento orientado al nicho estable en cryptos procura a cualkier activo...y a unos MPs k concentran rikeza en piezas más k manejables, especialmente. Y a su integración, custodia, auditoria , transmisión tokenizada y entrega física.

Una crypto respaldada en Oro no es Oro, sino una extensión del tratamiento/comercialización de ese activo. Complementaria su uso y tratamiento habitual. Y, por supuesto...tampoco es Bitcoin.

Y el asunto no sólo va de garantías extra, k respecto a la custodia absolutamente privada y opaca actual del sector - básica, de hecho, en un cochambroso sistema de descubrimiento de precios k condiciona el esctor entero y hasta el valor del propio activo - pueden conseguirse sin la menor duda y numerosísimas, sino de CUALIDADES extra.

Kuoteas un post sobre Kinesis . Estás al tanto de su operativa...o simplemente posteas al tuntún ? Entiendes el valor añadido k su planteamiento da a los MPs ? - incluso, en ciertos puntos, respecto a la pura custodia personal de cada cual - ( y son cambios INICIALES en esta línea de tratamiento digital...faltan mejoras y llegarán - en cuanto la opción se popularice y genere competencia - ). Sabes ké hace Kinesis ...o no? ( ...y ésto va de afirmaciones generales y ambiguas ? ).


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (10 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No hace falta k te explikes. Aunke por no sé ké extraña razón interpretas una y otra vez k el personal necesita iluminación sobre aspectos evidentes, es también en este caso absolutamente obvio...pero no tiene k ver con BTC y compararlos sí k es estar despistáo. Estamos hablando en este caso de tratamiento de activos tokenizados...no de tokens con valor en sí mismos. Es tan simpe como valor tecnológico...contra valor tecnológico + subyacente ( el k sea...en este caso, Oro ).
> 
> Iwalmente, ya contemplarás tú los saltos cualitativos k un tratamiento blockchain y un lanzamiento orientado al nicho estable en cryptos procura a cualkier activo...y a unos MPs k concentran rikeza en piezas más k manejables, especialmente. Y a su integración, custodia, auditoria , transmisión tokenizada y entrega física.
> 
> ...




Totalmente a lo primero que dices, aunque ayer leyendo un hilo de BTC se me despertaron fantasmas que tenía ya olvidados... en cuanto evolucione la tecnología cuántica, adiós a todo sistema criptográfico... se base en curva elíptica, ECDSA , SHA-XXX, o SPM.

Si eso pasa, Cuando eso pase, todo lo que estamos comentando salvo la tenencia física, ya no tendría sentido. Y no, no hay de momento solución con los medios de transmisión actuales 0101010101 aunque de momento tampoco hay problema, pero se vislumbra cercano.


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Totalmente a lo primero que dices, aunque ayer leyendo un hilo de BTC se me despertaron fantasmas que tenía ya olvidados... en cuanto evolucione la tecnología cuántica, adiós a todo sistema criptográfico... se base en curva elíptica, ECDSA , SHA-XXX, o SPM.
> 
> Si eso pasa, Cuando eso pase, todo lo que estamos comentando salvo la tenencia física, ya no tendría sentido. Y no, no hay de momento solución con los medios de transmisión actuales 0101010101
> 
> Aupa la plata!!!



Pues no, no es asínnn. No , necesariamente al menos, en el caso de activos tokenizados.

Ser distinto de BTC no es ser mejor ni peor, sino diferente. Y esa diferencia limita ese activo tokenizado...o lo mejora, depende de en ké función. BTC ni es un tulipán, ni cura el cáncer.

El evidente lastre k suponen *a la descentralización* *y el anonimato *la gestión de cualkier activo interfiriendo una base de datos centralizada en su proceso de gestión, una k recoja custodia...o KYC, lo k sea...tienen una ventaja evidente :

K si la base descentralizada PETA ...tienes "tu recibo". Eso es malo para pasar inadvertido...pero fundamental para reclamar tus derechos ante un hipotética imposibilidá de hacerlo por hache o por bé. Mucho ojo a éso en lo k se refiere a las infames CBDC, k es un arma de doble filo ( tan simple de entender como imaginar un tecnoapagón - voluntario o no, fíate de la Kastuza - y k la propiedá de un tipo de activos sea demostrable/operativa...y la otra, no ).

Más allá de éso, al loro con la empanada mental k mucha gente puede hacerse asimilando dogmas de un paradigma crypto en expansión...k a su vez ESTÁ EN EVOLUCIÓN ( y muchas de sus pautas, más para un nuevo perfil de cryptousuarios y de necesidades , posiblemente más k amortizadas ).

BTC no es lo mismo k él mismo hace 8 años. Ni , a poco criterio k se tenga - y se necesita - la cuadratura del círculo por decreto. Es una puta bomba y encaje de bolillos para lo k hace bien...pero ES LO K ES...y mejor o peor, según los ojos del k mira, sus necesidades como poseedor, etc etc etc .

Ídem para el oro - k, por conocido k sea, no es menos incomprendido por las luminarias foriles k se ven por ahí sentando cátedra -. ( el otro día un pipiolo me decía k el Oro era una mierda de Reserrva de Valor...porke SÓLO protegía de la inflación  - k sobre el papel, sí...pero k ya podría, por cierto - )

Por encima de las cualidades intrínsecas de cada activo están las necesidades puntuales de su dueño. Y todo,weno o malo...es relativo.

Más allá de todo ésto y respecto a la amenaza k comentas, y k puede ser tachada de conspiranoica , desautorizada de remanguillé y blobloblo, sólo una cosa : El Standard de AHORRO MUNDIAL, el sistema k salvawarde un depósito de Rikeza Mundial , más allá de k tenga en la práctica disfunciones de facto o no, sólo admite un rato de riesgo razonable : CERO. Éso no tiene puta welta de hoja ni rendija de negocicación...simplemente lo k contenga *no puede ser evaporado*.

Y éso sólo puede conseguirse sobre un soporte INDESTRUCTIBLE. Tanto, por ejemplo, como una puta roca muerta. Y ÉSE es el mayor valor intrínseco del Oro como Reserva - y hablo de síntesis y digo Reserva, no Reserva de Valor , k ya es un peldaño arriba en sofisticación - . Ayákadakualo.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (10 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Pues no, no es asínnn. No , necesariamente al menos, en el caso de activos tokenizados.
> 
> Ser distinto de BTC no es ser mejor ni peor, sino diferente. Y esa diferencia limita ese activo tokenizado...o lo mejora, depende de en ké función. BTC ni es un tulipán, ni cura el cáncer.
> 
> ...



Que si, que el discurso me le sé, bueno, casi que lo tengo olvidado...y desde que lo olvidé hasta ahora, aparte de 45.902,96 Euros (que es su nombre para ser sinceros y dejarnos de palabrería) muchas de las ventajas que se decían en su momento, se han evaporado, parcheado, intentado salvar o disimular etc.

Yo no soy contrario a lo que se ha estado comentando por aquí de la tokenización via blockchain del oro/plata...con todas sus ventajas tecnológicas que evidentemente las tiene, y con todos los incovenientes que ya he dicho: principalmente la custodia y la auditoría. Y no es un problema baladí...el otro día tu pusiste un enlace sobre un ETF al que se le evaporó su oro/plata y ayer mismo asqueado abrió otro hilo con otra evaporación misteriosa.... y no es cuestión de mirar para otro lado como hacen los bitcoñeros o disculpar al exchange (a quien le toque, le tocó) vía fix.




esseri dijo:


> Más allá de todo ésto y respecto a la amenaza k comentas, y k puede ser tachada de conspiranoica , desautorizada de remanguillé y blobloblo, sólo una cosa : El Standard de AHORRO MUNDIAL, el sistema k salvawarde un depósito de Rikeza Mundial , más allá de k tenga en la práctica disfunciones de facto o no, sólo admite un rato de riesgo razonable : CERO. Éso no tiene puta welta de hoja ni rendija de negocicación...simplemente lo k contenga *no puede ser evaporado*.
> 
> Y éso sólo puede conseguirse sobre un soporte INDESTRUCTIBLE. Y es el mayor valor intrínseco del Oro como Reserva. Ayákadakualo.




Jojo...aquí está el problema y el sentido de mi comentario anterior. ¿Conspiranoica, desautorizada de remanguillé y blobloblo???? Ayákadacualo....

No si evaporarse no se va a evaporar. Esa es precisamente la ventaja frente a los apuntes contables creados de la nada...
Insisto: no hay de momento solución con los medios de transmisión actuales 0101010101 aunque de momento tampoco hay problema, pero se vislumbra cercano.

Pero para el que se quiera consolar, tiene del orden de 26 _posibles soluciones propuestas_ (que no me he leído) en las que ni creo, ni creo que fueran fáciles de implementar.


@Fukuoka San ¿Estás seguro de que ese token del que hablas solo contiene el timestamp?


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Iwalmente, ya contemplarás tú los saltos cualitativos k un tratamiento blockchain y un lanzamiento orientado al nicho estable en cryptos procura a cualkier activo...y a unos MPs k concentran rikeza en piezas más k manejables, especialmente. Y a su integración, custodia, auditoria , transmisión tokenizada y entrega física



Ningún salto cualitativo, 0, nada. Es lo que intento explicar.

Según tú qué salto cualitativo aporta la tokenización? 



Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sigues teniendo que fiarte de que así sea. ¿Tan difícil es de entender? No ganas trazabilidad por auditar los MPs de una bóveda (ni los pollos de una granja, ni nada) con blockchain, no te da ninguna garantía extra. Al revés, es más lento y complejo que un servidor central. Sigues teniendo que confiar en la honestidad del auditor.


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Jojo...aquí está el problema y el sentido de mi comentario anterior. ¿Conspiranoica, desautorizada de remanguillé y blobloblo???? Ayákadacualo....



K conste k ésa no es mi opinión, sino la típica k saldrá a colación de lo k expones.

Era irónico, como puede deducirse de todo el resto del post.


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ningún salto cualitativo, 0, nada. Es lo que intento explicar.
> 
> Según tú qué salto cualitativo aporta la tokenización?



Vamos, k ni sabes ké hace Kinesis.

Cualkier tokenización ?...obviamente y para empezar, agilidá de gestión.


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2021)

Para quien le guste MTB y Scotia 
Scotia Sells COMEX NY Vault In Slow Motion Exit From Gold, Silver Markets | ZeroHedge


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Vamos, k ni sabes ké hace Kinesis.
> 
> Cualkier tokenización ?...obviamente y para empezar, agilidá de gestión.



Te debes creer que Kinesis a descubierto América. Lo que hace es viejo. Creo que no tienes claro qué es tokenizar algo más hallá de lo obvio. No aporta nada en relación a la posesión de algo, en contraposición a la custodia por terceros. No te creas nada de lo que digan, ni ellos, ni nadie es ese sector, verifícalo, te puedes dar sorpresas. Tokenizar es la "nueva" estafa y más si esta basada en ERC20 de Ethereum, ya que es todo lo contrario a lo que Bitcoin a conseguido respecto a inmutabilidad, descentralización, seguridad y no tener un único punto de fallo en el CEO...


----------



## L'omertá (10 Mar 2021)

Un furtivo pensamiento que se desliza entre mis neuronas:
En el caso de que la mierda explotase y, como está pasando con la plata, manipulasen el precio del oro papel para sujetarlo en cotas "bajas" 1800-2000 ¿veríamos premiums del 20, 30 y el 40% en el oro físico?


----------



## aleg (10 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que este hilo es de oro y plata, y aquí compran por amor al metal, porque con él se fornica más (análisis de un ilustre forero de la casa y thankeado por los principales asiduos), porque de racional no tiene nada. Este es un mini-Reddit tratando de burbujear permanentemente el valor de los metales, cada uno de los que lo promueve con su motivo e historia, unos porque se dedican profesionalmente y disfrutan cuando sube y también cuando baja y saben cuando entrar y salir y se ponen muy activos en esos momentos para estimular a las gacelillas del foro a romperse los dientes, otros por amor puro, otros porque se metieron en el 2011 y todavía siguen enganchados con el precio y no recuperan....aquí cada cual a su bola.
> Y los análisis son de risa normalmente porque siempre, pero siempre son las mismas conclusiones; si sube es porque al fin el mundo se dio cuenta que tienen razón, y si baja es por manipulación del mercado (como si todo el mercado no lo fuera).
> Nunca es si sube por manipulación y si baja porque nadie quiere tener metales.
> Aquí, si quieres pasar bien un rato, es más divertido que un bar, y como ahora están cerrados buen sitio para echarse unas risas.
> ...



Comprar oro y/o plata es para algunas personas sensatas una apuesta a futuro. Si no crees en la estabilidad futura del sistema monetario mundial (basado en el petrodolar) , y crees que puede haber hiperinflación, lo lógico es protegerte adquiriendo plata, oro, terrenos, viviendas....que en caso de inflación alta, mantengan el valor. Como nadie sabe el futuro, es una cuestión personal creer una cosa u otra. Yo personalmente, jamás pondría un céntimo en la bolsa o acciones hoy en día. De todas formas hay maneras de adquirir plata sin arriesgar nada en caso de que el precio de la plata baje.


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2021)

Te debes creer que Kinesis a descubierto América.

*No...aunke k si tu entendimiento fuese del sorprendente nivel de creer k yo piense algo parecido, se definiría por sí solo. Como es sólo retórica y una pose, habla de tí, no de mí. Tú me dirás el tiempo k merece de respuesta.

Pierdes todo el hilo de MI exposición - la tuya la veo y desde la primera línea te he dicho k es tangencial al punto k propongo - . Kinesis no es nada especial - más allá de un detonante para una integración metalera en el sector crypto k personalmente considero inexcusable y un enorme error del sector ante un escenario monetario nuevo evidente -...y , por cierto, ya con una operativa completita y resultona ...el post iba de ello y tú ni la conoces...y más allá de los rodeos, éso es todo. Y, sí, tiene un par de elementos muy jugosos en cuanto a la posesión de MPs. Es kerer verlo ( y mirar antes, claro ).*


Lo que hace es viejo. Creo que no tienes claro qué es tokenizar algo más hallá de lo obvio. No aporta nada en relación a la posesión de algo, en contraposición a la custodia por terceros.

*K lo k hace es una operativa vieja te lo llevo diciendo yo desde el primer post : Compra-venta de metales con múltiples gestiones derivadas de ello. Lo k sí puede ser novedoso es el progreso en tratamiento blockchain y las tecnologías y planteamientos de k lo acompañen. Y sí k aporta alguna ventaja evidente y muy interesante, especialmente una. A poco k lo hubieses ojeado, lo sabrías. No lo sabes...y recurres a retórica y malabares.*



No te creas nada de lo que digan, ni ellos, ni nadie es ese sector, verifícalo, te puedes dar sorpresas. Tokenizar es la "nueva" estafa y más si esta basada en ERC20 de Ethereum, ya que es todo lo contrario a lo que Bitcoin a conseguido respecto a inmutabilidad, descentralización, seguridad y no tener un único punto de fallo en el CEO...

*Gracias por la asesoría, hombre. Pero no tengo nada k creerme de ellos ni "me han dicho" nada. Veo lo k ofrecen y juzgo.

Y ya te he dicho k no hay punto de comparación con BTC, éso es mezclar churras con merinas y razonado está posts atrás. De hecho, y puestos a reducir konzétos para una comprensión más sencilla, habría aplicaciones blockchain k ni sikiera necesitarían ya no compararse a BTC, sino ni sikiera incluír un token de propiedá para optimizar la operativa de custodia y provisión metalera clásica k muchos floreros usan en ETFs, EMpresas de custodia, etc. Con un explorador y alguna otra tecnología adjunta, se podrían mejorar muy mucho tanto las lamentables auditorias del sector como la gestión monetaria de los MPs , lo k ya sería todo un avance.

Resumiendo, y para no distraernos : Aplicar blockchain y nuevas tecnologías sería un muy wen acicate para la diligencia de un sector imo, tremendamente cerrado y oxidado...e integrar cryptos estables bien promocionadas en el ranking, un paso ineludible en un contexto de envilecimiento del fiat para optar a un nicho de Stable Coins monstruoso con fecha de caducidá k los MPs, como acojonante Reserva de Valor, se están perdiendo - de hecho, es algo k debería haberse hecho hace muuuucho tiempo -.

De éso iba mi post.*


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Comprar oro y/o plata es para algunas personas sensatas una apuesta a futuro. Si no crees en la estabilidad futura del sistema monetario mundial (basado en el petrodolar) , y crees que puede haber hiperinflación, lo lógico es protegerte adquiriendo plata, oro, terrenos, viviendas....que en caso de inflación alta, mantengan el valor. Como nadie sabe el futuro, es una cuestión personal creer una cosa u otra. Yo personalmente, jamás pondría un céntimo en la bolsa o acciones hoy en día. De todas formas hay maneras de adquirir plata sin arriesgar nada en caso de que el precio de la plata baje.




Si la hiperinflación se convierte en Standard y el establishment no kisiera huír de ella - incluso al contrario, la buscase para diluír el desparrame de impresora - , aspecto perfectamente considerable ahora mismo, , esa apuesta ni sikiera sería necesaria. Y si es una hiperinflación parcial k se exprese en determinados activos...incluso una pérdida de rikeza tremenda ( y para activos no "agraciados" , catastrófica ).


----------



## esseri (10 Mar 2021)

El personal intenta explicarlo de muchas maneras.




le ha faltáo decir "mediante hiperinflación teledirigida".


----------



## OBDC (10 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Comprar oro y/o plata es para algunas personas sensatas una apuesta a futuro. Si no crees en la estabilidad futura del sistema monetario mundial (basado en el petrodolar) , y crees que puede haber hiperinflación, lo lógico es protegerte adquiriendo plata, oro, terrenos, viviendas....que en caso de inflación alta, mantengan el valor. Como nadie sabe el futuro, es una cuestión personal creer una cosa u otra. Yo personalmente, jamás pondría un céntimo en la bolsa o acciones hoy en día. De todas formas hay maneras de adquirir plata sin arriesgar nada en caso de que el precio de la plata baje.



Tu defines como sensato una actitud que sin duda es subjetiva desde el ángulo que ocupas en tu mundo, que no es ni bueno ni malo, es el que es.
Otros que ocupan otra esquina de ese universo, invierten en comunicación, que controla y modifica tendencias. Aquí hay algunos que creen en ese paradigma. Y cada cual en su paradigma es feliz porque se siente seguro. Se siente, pero realmente no lo está nadie 
Cada cual hace su faena con las herramientas y materiales que conoce: si le indicas a un carpintero hacer un coche, lo hará de madera y se sentirá sumamente sensato.
La lucha contra la inflación tiene un único camino: capitalizar más de lo que te roban y toda inversión, sea cual sea, conlleva un riesgo según el momento. Lo único que modifica toda inversión, es el tiempo. Y para bien o mal. El resto es circunstancial. Y la prueba está que lo que sea lo que sea que se analiza, se mete en una gráfica en que la constante es el tiempo, sea cual sea el valor que se analice. Es el tiempo del oro? De la plata? No lo sé, si sé que hay más gente que piensa que no, que los que puedan que sí, y a pesar de usar consignas grupales para influir en su valor, como el caso de la plata sigue siendo marginal la inversión en ella. Se hace por otro fin que no es creer en la plata, es por atentar contra el sistema y en este caso el instrumento es la plata, como mañana puede ser los latunes que compra @Notrabajo34. Mucha más gente, pero mucha más sigue creyendo que hay otros valores más interesantes. Son más inteligentes? No sé tampoco. Pero lo que si sé es que el poder de arrastre de un valor está condicionado por la cantidad de gente que cree o no en él, y que obviamente fluctúa con el valor básico que es el tiempo. Ahora cada cual construye su coche cono quiera, eso es y será así siempre.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (10 Mar 2021)

Alguien me puede decir cuanto es la inflación acumulada global en la última década?

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Jugagas (10 Mar 2021)

A quien le pueda interesar


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Un furtivo pensamiento que se desliza entre mis neuronas:
> En el caso de que la mierda explotase y, como está pasando con la plata, manipulasen el precio del oro papel para sujetarlo en cotas "bajas" 1800-2000 ¿veríamos premiums del 20, 30 y el 40% en el oro físico?



Entonces lo que ocurrirá, no pongo ocurriría, será la supresión del precio del oro, de la que nos avisó Antal Feteke. Hay un montón de artículos suyos explicándolo por ahí.

En esencia no habrá oro ni plata a ningún precio porque nadie venderá a cambio de una divisa que nadie querrá. El precio de las cosas se valorará en gramos de oro y plata. El que no los tenga, no comerá. Como pasó en Ruanda.


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir cuanto es la inflación acumulada global en la última década?
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Este año del 15 al 21%


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Mar 2021)

¿Sabeis si hay algun problema con DRACMA?

Tengo un tubo de Brittanias pedido desde enero. Me dijeron que tardarían sobre un mes, pero ya está pasado, y los últimos dos mails no me los han contestado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Mar 2021)

Silver To The Moon


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si hay algun problema con DRACMA?
> 
> Tengo un tubo de Brittanias pedido desde enero. Me dijeron que tardarían sobre un mes, pero ya está pasado, y los últimos dos mails no me los han contestado.



Pregúntale @Manzano1 que dice que esperar 2, 3 o hasta 6 meses no debería suponer ningún problema 

Yo ya he comentado mi experiencia con los sevillanos (casualmente con Britannias también) en varias ocasiones, así que mejor me


----------



## Manzano1 (10 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si hay algun problema con DRACMA?
> 
> Tengo un tubo de Brittanias pedido desde enero. Me dijeron que tardarían sobre un mes, pero ya está pasado, y los últimos dos mails no me los han contestado.



Tienen el atasco del apretón de WSS, con Dracma hay que tener mucha paciencia y no tener prisa, mi experiencia es que son fiables pero lentos.


----------



## Manzano1 (10 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pregúntale @Manzano1 que dice que esperar 2, 3 o hasta 6 meses no debería suponer ningún problema
> 
> Yo ya he comentado mi experiencia con los sevillanos (casualmente con Britannias también) en varias ocasiones, así que mejor me



Exactamente dije que el que no tenga prisa por vender y vaya a largo plazo esperar un tiempo a cambio de un precio aceptable no debería suponer problema, otra cosa es que la plata se ponga a 35$ quieras vender a c/p y te quedes colgado


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Silver To The Moon



Así es, pero los que la quieren ver hundida se defienden como gato panza arriba de momento.


----------



## asqueado (10 Mar 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Entonces lo que ocurrirá, no pongo ocurriría, será la supresión del precio del oro, de la que nos avisó Antal Feteke. Hay un montón de artículos suyos explicándolo por ahí.
> *
> En esencia no habrá oro ni plata a ningún precio porque nadie venderá a cambio de una divisa que nadie querrá. El precio de las cosas se valorará en gramos de oro y plata. El que no los tenga, no comerá. Como pasó en Ruanda.*




Eso paso en el siglo pasado en este pais, aquel que tenia plata u oro, tuvo la oportunidad de pasar menos hambre y se cambiaban trozos de monedas tanto de Mps, y joyas para articulos de alimentacion u otros, el papel de la republica no valia ni para limpiarse el culo.



.


----------



## PLACOINS (10 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si hay algun problema con DRACMA?
> 
> Tengo un tubo de Brittanias pedido desde enero. Me dijeron que tardarían sobre un mes, pero ya está pasado, y los últimos dos mails no me los han contestado.



Un establecimiento debe tener siempre mercancía disponible para venta inmediata. Puede darse el caso de anunciar algún producto en espera , pero estar todo en espera ........... Yo cuando compro , suelo hacerlo a particular o bien a establecimientos que disponen de ellas y en pocos días las tienes. Si voy a tomar un vino y tengo que esperar a que recojan la uva ...... Un saludo, ya nos comentas.


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2021)

Otro motivo para no tener “papelitos “
BBVA e ING ya lo hacen: ¿animará el Covid a que más bancos cobren por los depósitos?
Una “moda” que viene para imponerse y quedarse


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Mar 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Tienen el atasco del apretón de WSS, con Dracma hay que tener mucha paciencia y no tener prisa, mi experiencia es que son fiables pero lentos.



La verdad es que no tengo prisa pero me mosquea que no me hayan respondido los últimos mails, pero bueno supongo andarán liadillos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (10 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La verdad es que no tengo prisa pero me mosquea que no me hayan respondido los últimos mails, pero bueno supongo andarán liadillos
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Yo andaba mosca por la tardanza, llamé por teléfono y me dijeron que para final de mes, veremos


----------



## Manzano1 (10 Mar 2021)

Que yo sepa hay 4 tiendas de venta de metales en España:
Degussa: Con stock en tienda y enfocada a público premium. 
Andorrano: Mucho más asequible que degussa pero algo más caro que dracma metales y cmc, supongo que ese pequeño sobreprecio viene justificado por envío más rápido. 
CMCoro: Grandes profesionales, precios competitivos, el tiempo de entrega variable según circunstancias. 
Dracmametales: Los más económicos y competitivos, ofrecen los mejores precios de España debido a que no almacenan vienen los pedidos directos de la casa de la moneda, por lo tanto los tiempos de espera son altos, la gente suele tener poca paciencia e imagino que estarán todos los días recibiendo llamadas. 

Creo que no hay tienda mala en España siempre que se entiendan las ventajas y desventajas de cada una.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (10 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La verdad es que no tengo prisa pero me mosquea que no me hayan respondido los últimos mails, pero bueno supongo andarán liadillos
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Sólo compré una vez en Dracma.

El envío llegó 29 días después, no contestaron a mis correos (al final tuve que llamar). No hubo disculpa, trabajan son stock y eso es lo que pasa.

Para más inri, todo el tubo de britannias con manchas de leche.

Nunca mais.


----------



## OBDC (10 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Este año del 15 al 21%



Buscaba la acumulada de la última década.
La de este año será apoteósica, el deudor pasará a ser feliz y el acreedor sodomizado.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (10 Mar 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Que yo sepa hay 4 tiendas de venta de metales en España:
> Degussa: Con stock en tienda y enfocada a público premium.
> Andorrano: Mucho más asequible que degussa pero algo más caro que dracma metales y cmc, supongo que ese pequeño sobreprecio viene justificado por envío más rápido.
> CMCoro: Grandes profesionales, precios competitivos, el tiempo de entrega variable según circunstancias.
> ...



Y Ciode?


----------



## L'omertá (10 Mar 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Sólo compré una vez en Dracma.
> 
> El envío llegó 29 días después, no contestaron a mis correos (al final tuve que llamar). No hubo disculpa, trabajan son stock y eso es lo que pasa.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Mar 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Sólo compré una vez en Dracma.
> 
> El envío llegó 29 días después, no contestaron a mis correos (al final tuve que llamar). No hubo disculpa, trabajan son stock y eso es lo que pasa.
> 
> ...





L'omertá dijo:


>



Ya ves, esto es poner la cama para ser corneado y encima que te apaleen. No te jode...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (10 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ya ves, esto es poner la cama para ser corneado y encima que te apaleen. No te jode...



Al fin y al cabo la plata es plata, con o sin milkspots. Pero el servicio fue una mierda. 

Prefiero pagar un poco más en las tiendas alemanas de siempre y que no me traten como lo hicieron estos sevillanos pasaoreros.


----------



## Daviot (10 Mar 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo la plata es plata, con o sin milkspots. Pero el servicio fue una mierda.
> 
> Prefiero pagar un poco más en las tiendas alemanas de siempre y que no me traten como lo hicieron estos sevillanos pasaoreros.



Joder antes existían los pasapisos y ahora resulta que tenemos los pasametales.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (10 Mar 2021)

La idea es buena, pero mejor repartir la pasta aquí que mandarla fuera.

En cualquier caso si tarda en llegar, pero finalmente llega no hay problema, siempre que el sobre-spot sea bajo, que es lo que buscamos.

Al final sí compras es para largo plazo, por lo que esperar no debería ser un problema. Otra cosa que es que te huelas corralito y quieras tu mercancía a la de ya.

Y con los últimos acontecimientos... cuidadín que viene el guano e igual nos toca sacar las moneditas a pasear antes de lo que creíamos. SEPE por el aire, mociones de censura, paro, negocios cerrando, inflación. Una bomba de relojería.


----------



## Eldetabarnia (10 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si hay algun problema con DRACMA?
> 
> Tengo un tubo de Brittanias pedido desde enero. Me dijeron que tardarían sobre un mes, pero ya está pasado, y los últimos dos mails no me los han contestado.



Dracma no se. Yo compré pollos ayer en Ciode y hoy en the gold house, los de the gold me han mandado foto con el paquete y en 24-48 horas lo tengo.
También compré papelinas ayer con CMC, me han mandado foto, todo está limpio y en 48h

Oye eso que pone en la página Silvertothemoon.com de que solo se han extraído 20 metros cúbicos de oro en la historia de la humanidad es cierto?


----------



## kikepm (10 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Dracma no se. Yo compré pollos ayer en Ciode y hoy en the gold house, los de the gold me han mandado foto con el paquete y en 24-48 horas lo tengo.
> También compré papelinas ayer con CMC, me han mandado foto, todo está limpio y en 48h
> 
> Oye eso que pone en la página Silvertothemoon.com de que solo se han extraído 20 metros cúbicos de oro en la historia de la humanidad es cierto?



unos (21 m)^3

un cubo de unos 21 m de lado.


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 Mar 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Un establecimiento debe tener siempre mercancía disponible para venta inmediata. Puede darse el caso de anunciar algún producto en espera , pero estar todo en espera ........... Yo cuando compro , suelo hacerlo a particular o bien a establecimientos que disponen de ellas y en pocos días las tienes. Si voy a tomar un vino y tengo que esperar a que recojan la uva ...... Un saludo, ya nos comentas.



Es un poco ridículo, si... como cuando se compra una vivienda sobre plano cuando ni siquiera han hecho el agujero en el solar.


----------



## cuidesemele (11 Mar 2021)

"Bitcoin is the debt jubilee."

No lo pillo, me parece importante y querria ver como se diferencia con el oro en ese aspecto. @esseri me lo eli5 por favor?


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La verdad es que no tengo prisa pero me mosquea que no me hayan respondido los últimos mails, pero bueno supongo andarán liadillos
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Se puede justificar cualquier excusa, pero no responder a los emails muestra una falta de respeto total por el cliente.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> "Bitcoin is the debt jubilee."
> 
> No lo pillo, me parece importante y querria ver como se diferencia con el oro en ese aspecto. @esseri me lo eli5 por favor?




Bom día.

Lo ponía a pie del twit : "mediante hiperinflación teledirigida". K puede estar ya existiendo y es lo k vemos en crypto es una opción continuamente barajada en el hilo ( en el post inmediatamente anterior al k comentas, por ejemplo ).

En tal caso, supongo k lo de "no poseerás nada y serás feliz" de Davos sería para k los deudores ( cualkier muerto de jambre propietario de activos y atrapado en el timo de la expansión crediticia ) no se viesen favorecidos por una dilución de ese tipo y calado...pero el asunto podría ser comenzar el próximo sistema con "los libros en orden" ( TODA deuda saldada - "mediante hiperinflación teledirigida" - ).

Ekilibrio , sí...pero piojosos ricos, NO. ( redefinición/derogación del konzéto "propiedá" ). La madre del cordero en esa tesitura sería saber la "carta de naturaleza" para ser Basura ...o Élite.


----------



## cuidesemele (11 Mar 2021)

Ahora si, gracias. Efectivamente yo tambien me pregunto cual sera el activo bueno en 'la siguiente pantalla' que tu comentas a veces, si no recurodo mal.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Ahora si, gracias. Efectivamente yo tambien me pregunto cual sera el activo bueno en 'la siguiente pantalla' que tu comentas a veces, si no recurodo mal.



Weno...el primero y el atajo más corto...estar en el lado nazi, por supuestón. Mira los politikillos como pierden el culo, les suda el rabo arre k só. Como nunca.

Una pena de mundo, éso sí... ya molaba esta hermosa casaputax , era Speedball en vena, joder. Kienes vivieron lo anterior con pasión se convertirán poco más k en bichitos nostálgicos hasta el ataúd.

En fin...si finalmente cuela lo del "dinero de 2 velocidades" ( las CBDC serán el chungo, éso está fácil ) , esperemos verlo con el tiempo suficiente y poder disponer del k abra puertas cuando toke.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2021)

Nada mal. Página oficial del BIS.

Esto no tiene ni medio año...o sea, con 12 años del "nuevo paradigma bitcoñero" y ya cotizando en los 20.000 pavos tras 3 años de pozo bizarro ( es más, exactamente rompiendo ese ATH de 2017, es decir, anunciando poderosos nuevos máximos ).


*What share for gold? On the interaction of gold and foreign exchange reserve returns*


*¿Qué parte del oro? Sobre la interacción del oro y los rendimientos de las reservas de divisas*

Documentos de trabajo de BIS | No 906 |
26 de noviembre de 2020
por Omar Zulaica
PDF texto completo
(1.810 KB)
| 30 paginas
*Resumen*
*Atención*
Las inversiones en oro aún constituyen una parte significativa de las carteras de reserva de divisas de los bancos centrales y los gobiernos. Preguntamos si esta alta proporción se justifica desde el punto de vista del riesgo-rendimiento, mientras investigamos la variedad de factores que hacen que esta sea una pregunta difícil.
*Contribución*
Hacemos tres aportaciones. En primer lugar, nos centramos en cómo el oro afecta a las carteras formadas exclusivamente por activos de renta fija, ya que se parecen más a las gestionadas por los bancos centrales y los gobiernos en la práctica. En segundo lugar, analizamos una amplia gama de medidas de riesgo-rendimiento, además del marco de varianza media que se aplica habitualmente. En tercer lugar, vamos más allá de la discusión de lo que es óptimo para las carteras en promedio (como se ve comúnmente en la literatura) para enfocarnos en lo que podría ser óptimo en casos extremos, es decir, en la cola de la distribución del riesgo. Esto es de gran interés para los administradores de reservas.
*Recomendaciones*
*Desde una perspectiva de riesgo de mercado, una cartera de renta fija en moneda de reserva de baja duración puede beneficiarse solo de asignaciones de oro muy pequeñas (entre 0% y 5%), en promedio. No obstante, la existencia de importantes tenencias de oro puede estar justificada, desde un punto de vista puramente cuantitativo, para carteras de mayor duración y para gestores de reservas que miden sus rendimientos en una moneda distinta de la de reserva. Además, al considerar los beneficios del oro como protección contra un evento extremo, encontramos que en algunos casos pueden ser adecuadas asignaciones altas (de entre el 20% y el 50%)*. Nuestros resultados sugieren que elegir una acción apropiada para el oro en las carteras de reservas es una tarea compleja. La respuesta depende fundamentalmente tanto del propósito (objetivos de la política) como de la implementación (numéraire, tolerancia al riesgo, etc.) del proceso de gestión de la reserva.
*Resumen*
*Casi cinco décadas después del colapso del sistema de Bretton Woods, el oro sigue constituyendo una parte importante de las reservas mundiales de divisas. Esto puede deberse a que el oro tradicionalmente ha ofrecido a los administradores de reservas muchos beneficios, como la ausencia de riesgo de incumplimiento* **!*. Este documento explora si estas grandes participaciones de inversión en oro también están justificadas desde el punto de vista del riesgo-rendimiento, o si hay que aplicar otras explicaciones. Para ello, vamos más allá de la simple aplicación de técnicas de optimización de carteras, analizando de forma exhaustiva todas las posibles combinaciones long-only de oro y carteras de reservas representativas de renta fija. Concluimos que el riesgo de mercado asociado con el oro es sustancial cuando se evalúa en función de una amplia gama de criterios, como mitigar la volatilidad de la cartera, el riesgo de cola, la probabilidad de pérdida, y medidas de diversificación. Esto tenderá a limitar las asignaciones generales. No obstante, *para las carteras con mayor sensibilidad a las tasas de interés (duración) y para los administradores de reservas que miden sus rendimientos en una moneda que no es de reserva, encontramos evidencia de que el oro puede funcionar como cobertura, lo que facilita la justificación de importantes tenencias de oro desde perspectiva cuantitativa*.





**! *Casualidá casualidosa : a Mamá Bánksta , coordinadora principal de los volketes CB - dicen k hasta patrocinadora -....para sus carteritas, sí k le importa k el Gold sea físico y sin sorpresitas de contraparte , nos ha jodío.


----------



## esseri (11 Mar 2021)

Ké chulo.

Esos currelas de las Mints hasta los arcos detectores del siglo XX debían tener el ojal como el de Paco Clavel, vive diox.


----------



## aleg (11 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Tu defines como sensato una actitud que sin duda es subjetiva desde el ángulo que ocupas en tu mundo, que no es ni bueno ni malo, es el que es.
> Otros que ocupan otra esquina de ese universo, invierten en comunicación, que controla y modifica tendencias. Aquí hay algunos que creen en ese paradigma. Y cada cual en su paradigma es feliz porque se siente seguro. Se siente, pero realmente no lo está nadie
> Cada cual hace su faena con las herramientas y materiales que conoce: si le indicas a un carpintero hacer un coche, lo hará de madera y se sentirá sumamente sensato.
> La lucha contra la inflación tiene un único camino: capitalizar más de lo que te roban y toda inversión, sea cual sea, conlleva un riesgo según el momento. Lo único que modifica toda inversión, es el tiempo. Y para bien o mal. El resto es circunstancial. Y la prueba está que lo que sea lo que sea que se analiza, se mete en una gráfica en que la constante es el tiempo, sea cual sea el valor que se analice. Es el tiempo del oro? De la plata? No lo sé, si sé que hay más gente que piensa que no, que los que puedan que sí, y a pesar de usar consignas grupales para influir en su valor, como el caso de la plata sigue siendo marginal la inversión en ella. Se hace por otro fin que no es creer en la plata, es por atentar contra el sistema y en este caso el instrumento es la plata, como mañana puede ser los latunes que compra @Notrabajo34. Mucha más gente, pero mucha más sigue creyendo que hay otros valores más interesantes. Son más inteligentes? No sé tampoco. Pero lo que si sé es que el poder de arrastre de un valor está condicionado por la cantidad de gente que cree o no en él, y que obviamente fluctúa con el valor básico que es el tiempo. Ahora cada cual construye su coche cono quiera, eso es y será así siempre.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con tu razonamiento. Mi actitud es subjetiva, porque la baso en mis creencias. Ojalá nadie manipulase nada y el sistema fuese estable. Según mi apreciación (subjetiva) el sistema económico está manipulado y al borde del desastre. Obviamente cualquier apuesta se demuestra acertada o equivocada con el tiempo. Pero ninguno de nosotros somos eternos, nuestra vida también depende del tiempo. Entiendo que según la edad y situación de cada persona se arriesgue más o menos. 
Al final lo importante es intentar protegerte de la mejor forma posible. Una cosa tengo clara (de forma subjetiva de nuevo), nos ha tocado vivir un momento histórico, en los próximos 15-20 años la situación socio-económica cambiará radicalmente (para mal). Quizá me equivoque, pero hay muchos indicios de que así será.


----------



## timi (11 Mar 2021)

que dice Lagarde que tienen toner para un año minimo,,,,


----------



## timi (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## Tolagu (11 Mar 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> unos (21 m)^3
> 
> un cubo de unos 21 m de lado.



a 19,32 gr/cm3..........


----------



## burbuje (11 Mar 2021)

Buenas.

No sé nada de oro y plata, pero empiezo a interesarme por el tema, para proteger mis ahorros cuando haya pagado la hipoteca.

Nunca he mirado nada de este tema. Por dónde empiezo a aprender?


----------



## lucky starr (11 Mar 2021)

Febrero ha sido terrible para el oro. Yo soy metalero, pero la verdad 2021 está siendo terrible y aun con amagos de inflación sienda cayendo.

¿Cómo veis el tema?

Será el Bitcoin el nuevo oro?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Mar 2021)

lucky starr dijo:


> Febrero ha sido terrible para el oro. Yo soy metalero, pero la verdad 2021 está siendo terrible y aun con amagos de inflación sienda cayendo.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis el tema?
> 
> Será el Bitcoin el nuevo oro?




totalmente ademas la elite ha descubierto que mercurio esta a reventar de oro y es cuestion de tiempo de que lo traigan de forma sencilla, el oro es el vestigio del pasado, la nueva bisuteria se hara con oro.


----------



## Dadaria (11 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> totalmente ademas la elite ha descubierto que mercurio esta a reventar de oro y es cuestion de tiempo de que lo traigan de forma sencilla, el oro es el vestigio del pasado, la nueva bisuteria se hara con oro.



No tenemos bases permanentes en la luna y van a traerse oro de mercurio. Mira que a veces haces críticas acertadas, pero eso es una chorrada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> No tenemos bases permanentes en la luna y van a traerse oro de mercurio. Mira que a veces haces críticas acertadas, pero eso es una chorrada.



Lo ha dicho JL los Umnitas por lo visto han dicho que nos dejan a partir de ahora la luna, pasa a control terricola y que luego llegara venus cargado de oro, si lo dice JL hay que creer.


----------



## OBDC (11 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu razonamiento. Mi actitud es subjetiva, porque la baso en mis creencias. Ojalá nadie manipulase nada y el sistema fuese estable. Según mi apreciación (subjetiva) el sistema económico está manipulado y al borde del desastre. Obviamente cualquier apuesta se demuestra acertada o equivocada con el tiempo. Pero ninguno de nosotros somos eternos, nuestra vida también depende del tiempo. Entiendo que según la edad y situación de cada persona se arriesgue más o menos.
> Al final lo importante es intentar protegerte de la mejor forma posible. Una cosa tengo clara (de forma subjetiva de nuevo), nos ha tocado vivir un momento histórico, en los próximos 15-20 años la situación socio-económica cambiará radicalmente (para mal). Quizá me equivoque, pero hay muchos indicios de que así será.



Una cosa no cambia, los que se hacen (nos) viejos siempre dicen que el pasado fue mejor y que el futuro va a ser un desastre. Y desde la óptica de los que nos hacemos viejos es razonable, cada día que pasa la vida nos quita algo. El oro es muy peculiar por su inmutabilidad química, lo que nos hace de forma inconsciente creer que el poseerlo implica adquirir sus cualidades por ósmosis.
Es un metal fantástico que no se degrada ni se oxida por lo que su inmutabilidad trasciende de lo físico a lo psíquico para los que lo percibimos. 
Si te da tranquilidad poseerlo, ya cumple su función, aunque luego sea deflacionario en la realidad del mercado.
En la última década, el oro no ha conservado ni el valor considerando la inflación acumulada. Y parece que al ritmo que va, puede que ni lo conserve en el último par de décadas. Eso es un dato, y cada cual le agrega la subjetividad que quiera y que le de tranquilidad y felicidad.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## OBDC (11 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> No sé nada de oro y plata, pero empiezo a interesarme por el tema, para proteger mis ahorros cuando haya pagado la hipoteca.
> 
> Nunca he mirado nada de este tema. Por dónde empiezo a aprender?



Lo primero que tienes que aprender es quien es un CM y quien es honesto. Lo segundo es distinguir quien postea con actos de fé y deseos, y quien aporta datos tales sin estar tendenciosos para que se cumplan sus autoprofecias.
No es difícil, aunque hay tanto ruido que a veces confunde la razón.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo primero que tienes que aprender es quien es un CM y quien es honesto. Lo segundo es distinguir quien postea con actos de fé y deseos, y quien aporta datos tales sin estar tendenciosos para que se cumplan sus autoprofecias.
> No es difícil, aunque hay tanto ruido que a veces confunde la razón.
> 
> Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo



Gracias. Tendré que leer hilos para ver qué foreros me parecen sensatos.
Algún hilo o web para ir entrando en materia para el que no sabe nada?
Tengo unos pocos añitos aún para prepararme el tema, que me queda hipoteca para un tiempo, así que vengo anticipadamente para estar formado cuando toque proteger los ahorros.


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una cosa no cambia, los que se hacen (nos) viejos siempre dicen que el pasado fue mejor y que el futuro va a ser un desastre. Y desde la óptica de los que nos hacemos viejos es razonable, cada día que pasa la vida nos quita algo. El oro es muy peculiar por su inmutabilidad química, lo que nos hace de forma inconsciente creer que el poseerlo implica adquirir sus cualidades por ósmosis.
> Es un metal fantástico que no se degrada ni se oxida por lo que su inmutabilidad trasciende de lo físico a lo psíquico para los que lo percibimos.
> Si te da tranquilidad poseerlo, ya cumple su función, aunque luego sea deflacionario en la realidad del mercado.
> En la última década, el oro no ha conservado ni el valor considerando la inflación acumulada. Y parece que al ritmo que va, puede que ni lo conserve en el último par de décadas. Eso es un dato, y cada cual le agrega la subjetividad que quiera y que le de tranquilidad y felicidad.
> ...



Voy a empezar con una pregunta de las básicas: en qué forma tenéis vuestros metales y los guardáis en el banco o de manera privada?


----------



## esseri (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Daviot (12 Mar 2021)

[


burbuje dijo:


> Gracias. Tendré que leer hilos para ver qué foreros me parecen sensatos.
> Algún hilo o web para ir entrando en materia para el que no sabe nada?
> Tengo unos pocos añitos aún para prepararme el tema, que me queda hipoteca para un tiempo, así que vengo anticipadamente para estar formado cuando toque proteger los ahorros.



Bienvenido y felicidades por tu sabia elección.

En este hilo hay algo.

Oro físico para dummies


----------



## Daviot (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Voy a empezar con una pregunta de las básicas: en qué forma tenéis vuestros metales y los guardáis en el banco o de manera privada?



Aquí casi todos vamos en físico. En cuanto a la forma de guardarlo cada uno lo hace como estima oportuno. Desde luego si lo haces en casa tienes que ser consciente de tomar medidas de seguridad considerables.


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Aquí casi todos vamos en físico. En cuanto a la forma de guardarlo cada uno lo hace como estima oportuno. Desde luego si lo haces en casa tienes que ser consciente de tomar medidas de seguridad considerables.



Es una de las cosas que me preocupan, porque se compras pongamos 5000 euros en monedas de oro, en tienda, ya los de la tiendan saben lo que tienes, y de ahí a cualquier extraño se lo pueden decir. 
Eso me echa para atrás mucho, el hecho de que la misma acción de comprar te ponga en el mapa para posibles ladrones.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una cosa no cambia, los que se hacen (nos) viejos siempre dicen que el pasado fue mejor y que el futuro va a ser un desastre. Y desde la óptica de los que nos hacemos viejos es razonable, cada día que pasa la vida nos quita algo. El oro es muy peculiar por su inmutabilidad química, lo que nos hace de forma inconsciente creer que el poseerlo implica adquirir sus cualidades por ósmosis.
> Es un metal fantástico que no se degrada ni se oxida por lo que su inmutabilidad trasciende de lo físico a lo psíquico para los que lo percibimos.
> Si te da tranquilidad poseerlo, ya cumple su función, aunque luego sea deflacionario en la realidad del mercado.
> En la última década, el oro no ha conservado ni el valor considerando la inflación acumulada. Y parece que al ritmo que va, puede que ni lo conserve en el último par de décadas. Eso es un dato, y cada cual le agrega la subjetividad que quiera y que le de tranquilidad y felicidad.
> ...




Ahora mismo nadie conoce el valor del oro.

Un profesor cuando cambiamos de pesetas a euros nos dio una buena clase, nos dijo a que no quereis los euros ahora mismo y prefereis vuestras pesetas eso es por la confianza que teneis en la peseta, a que si os dan un billete de 10000 totalmente espachurrado lo vais a coger igual tan felices es por la confianza, a que si os dan ahora un billete de 5 euros espachurrado seguramente no lo querriais y lo mirariais por 500 sitios, aun no conoceis esa moneda teneis desconfianza.

Es lo que le pasa al oro si se ha ido perdiendo la confianza en ella no puede llegar a subir demasiado mientras siga siendo desconocida para todo el mundo.

Yo cojo 6 o 7 onzas de oro y las saco como quien no quiere la cosa delante de una muchacha a la que quiero impresionar y no voy a impresionarla, le va a dar practicamente igual, como mucho preguntara cuanto vale eso y quizas piense que es mentira.

Si cojo un fajo de 10000 euros delante de la misma muchacha la voy a dejar muerta.

Ese experimento esta hecho y es como os digo, con el fajo de billetes lo mas que puede llegar a pasar es que empiecen los cuchicheos de que a saber a que te dedicas, ya me entendeis, pero a las muchachas a las que le saqueis eso que tampoco es que sea gran cosa las dejais destrozadas.


----------



## OBDC (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Es una de las cosas que me preocupan, porque se compras pongamos 5000 euros en monedas de oro, en tienda, ya los de la tiendan saben lo que tienes, y de ahí a cualquier extraño se lo pueden decir.
> Eso me echa para atrás mucho, el hecho de que la misma acción de comprar te ponga en el mapa para posibles ladrones.



Estas sacando muy bien tus conclusiones.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Daviot (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Es una de las cosas que me preocupan, porque se compras pongamos 5000 euros en monedas de oro, en tienda, ya los de la tiendan saben lo que tienes, y de ahí a cualquier extraño se lo pueden decir.
> Eso me echa para atrás mucho, el hecho de que la misma acción de comprar te ponga en el mapa para posibles ladrones.



Sí, claro ese riesgo siempre existe por eso hay que ponerse en ese caso extremo y tomar la decisión de alquilar una caja de seguridad en un banco ( no tan fácil de conseguir como se cree ) o adoptar un nivel de seguridad tan elevado que haga desistir a cualquiera de intentar robar en tu domicilio.

Luego también hay medidas que no puedo decir aquí para no dar pistas a los amigos de lo ajeno pero que pueden ayudar bastante a evitar los robos.


----------



## Eldetabarnia (12 Mar 2021)

Guardadlo en casa, poned doble cerradura y guardadlo en el que si entrasen no lo encontraran, pero con doble cerradura gorda no van a entrar. No os comáis la cabeza


----------



## Caracol (12 Mar 2021)

Para los nuevos, bajaros Reddit y buscad r/Wallstreetsilver 

40.000 personas llevan 1 mes montando una buena con la plata y lo que queda...


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> totalmente ademas la elite ha descubierto que mercurio esta a reventar de oro y es cuestion de tiempo de que lo traigan de forma sencilla, el oro es el vestigio del pasado, la nueva bisuteria se hara con oro.







*TU SI QUE ERES VESTIGIO DEL PASADO




*


----------



## Furillo (12 Mar 2021)

Something's happening...


----------



## L'omertá (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Furillo (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Tichy (12 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Bienvenido y felicidades por tu sabia elección.
> ...



También, simplemente en el primer post de este hilo, el forero @Muttley te proporciona múltiples enlaces con información útil.

En cuanto a las compras, la discreción debe ser siempre el norte. Así, no es lo mismo comprar 5000 euros de una vez (mala idea), que comprar diez veces 500, por ejemplo. Ni es lo mismo comprar 10 veces en una tienda que hacerlo en diez tiendas distintas de distintos países (sin salirnos de Europa para evitar problemas aduaneros). Además, promediar compras siempre es bueno para no equivocarse, el objetivo de un buen metalero no es (debe ser) nunca el pelotazo, sino la reserva de valor a futuro por si acaso.


----------



## Piel de Luna (12 Mar 2021)

Veo que no me he perdido mucho, se me ha atrasado un poco el vuelo en Londres, creo que ha sido porque llegaba un vuelo de mercurio y le han dado preferencia para aterrizar porque llegaba jodido de tanto peso, iria hasta las trancas de oro...
Temperatura en Mercurio menos de 400 a mas 500 C. 
Por favor, circulen!.


----------



## Tichy (12 Mar 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Veo que no me he perdido mucho, se me ha atrasado un poco el vuelo en Londres, creo que ha sido porque llegaba un vuelo de mercurio y le han dado preferencia para aterrizar porque llegaba jodido de tanto peso, iria hasta las trancas de oro...
> Temperatura en Mercurio menos de 400 a mas 500 C.
> Por favor, circulen!.



El oro de mercurio lo deben estar almacenando junto con el que apareció mágicamente en los túneles del CERN un 1 de abril, según nos desveló un forero ejperto en física, química y matemáticas unas semanas atrás en el hilo con chincheta de evolución del precio del oro.

Evolución del precio del oro | Página 517 | Burbuja.info


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (12 Mar 2021)

Entre el que dice que:

_" la elite ha descubierto que mercurio esta a reventar de oro y es cuestion de tiempo de que lo traigan de forma sencilla "_

y el otro que tiene preparado el tirachinas para cuando llegue el madmax, tenemos unos troles que no merecemos... menudo nivelón!!! 

El rendimiento de los bonos EEUU a 10 años subiendo más de un 5% => MP's bajando claro.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Entre el que dice que:
> 
> _" la elite ha descubierto que mercurio esta a reventar de oro y es cuestion de tiempo de que lo traigan de forma sencilla "_
> 
> ...



Pues claro, se van a pegar la currada para traerlo de forma sencilla y hacer bisutería. Todo bien pensado y razonado.
Si ej que no tenéis capacidad de compresión


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (12 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues claro, se van a pegar la currada para traerlo de forma sencilla y hacer bisutería. Todo bien pensado y razonado.
> Si ej que no tenéis capacidad de compresión



A saber...igual ha oído campanas y ha mezclado churras con merinas, velocidad con tocino, o algo así.

Siguiendo con el descojone, que sepa que lo han prohibido (supongo que habrán sido esas élites de las que habla):



SACANDO ORO CON MERCURIO.

cambiando "en" por "con"...total solo es ortografía.


----------



## Dadaria (12 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> A saber...igual ha oído campanas y ha mezclado churras con merinas, velocidad con tocino, o algo así.
> 
> Siguiendo con el descojone, que sepa que lo han prohibido (supongo que habrán sido esas élites de las que habla):
> 
> ...



La vieja técnica de la amalgamación para sacar plata con mercurio utilizada en el Alto Perú allá por el siglo XVI.

Método de patios


----------



## Silver94 (12 Mar 2021)

Yo os recomiendo usar más el ignore, se gana en salud.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (12 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> La vieja técnica de la amalgamación para sacar plata con mercurio utilizada en el Alto Perú allá por el siglo XVI.
> 
> Método de patios




Si, ya se lleva usando desde los romanos. La zona de Asturias no quedó muy bien parada por cierto.

Los romanos utilizaron mercurio para amalgamar el oro de las explotaciones de la zona del Eria

entre eso y el sulfuro de mercurio (cinabrio), dejaron lugares y lagos inhabitables incluso hoy día. Aún recuerdo un forero asiduo a estos hilos, que cuando se enteró de la concesión de una mina de oro a una empresa canadiense en la zona donde vivía, le sentó como una patada en los co**nes. 
Es lo que tiene la minería...pero bueno, quién no querría una onza de oro traida de Mercurio?


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2021)

Alguien sabe algo más de esto? Cuánto oro consumirían las baterías?
Cómo crearon por accidente una batería que dura toda una vida - BBC News Mundo
Volkswagen invierte 200 millones de dólares para asegurarse un futuro de coches eléctricos con baterías en estado sólido


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2021)

Lo del mercurio no es agua pasada:
En el Arco Minero del Orinoco se utiliza mercurio, aunque haya sido prohibido por Maduro. Entrevista a Emiliano Terán Mantovani en Radio Fe y Alegría | Observatorio de Ecología Política de Venezuela


----------



## timi (12 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo más de esto? Cuánto oro consumirían las baterías?
> Cómo crearon por accidente una batería que dura toda una vida - BBC News Mundo
> Volkswagen invierte 200 millones de dólares para asegurarse un futuro de coches eléctricos con baterías en estado sólido



interesante , no conocía esto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues claro, se van a pegar la currada para traerlo de forma sencilla y hacer bisutería. Todo bien pensado y razonado.
> Si ej que no tenéis capacidad de compresión



Efectivamente no teneis capacidad de compresion si luego seguidamente digo que lo ha dicho JL en su canal cualquiera ve que estoy hablando en tono jocoso o de broma.

Pero bueno............. no pasa nada, tambien es verdad que es dificil pillar las bromillas cuando se escriben por aqui y eso, ademas de que quizas ni sepais quien es JL.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Si, ya se lleva usando desde los romanos. La zona de Asturias no quedó muy bien parada por cierto.
> 
> Los romanos utilizaron mercurio para amalgamar el oro de las explotaciones de la zona del Eria
> 
> ...




En Granada paso lo mismo en una zona en donde hay bastante oro pero no rinde el sacarlo al precio actual.

Tendria que estar a mucho mayor precio para poder sacarlo.

Hay algunos muchachos que se entretienen en ir a sacar oro los fines de semana por estas zonas, intente a uno comprarle el que tenia por que incluso me hacia ilusion hacerme un anillo chulo con oro sacado de aqui pero el muchacho no tenia mucho y no queria venderlo, la verdad es que se ve que no era un gran sacador de oro por que aqui tuvimos una epoca en donde el oro subio mucho, hablo de los años 70 o 80, quizas incluso antes y subian los hombres a coger oro del rio darro, una vez vi fotos de muchos hombres bucando por esa zona con bateas, luego vendian ese oro a joyeros de la misma ciudad.

La rica montaña de oro entre el Darro y el Genil | El Independiente de Granada


La corona de la virgen de las angustias esta hecha con este oro.

A la reina Isabel II y a la reina Isabel de Portugal mujer de Carlos V se le regalaron coronas de oro del rio darro.

Tienen gracia como describen lo que finalmente fue de la corona de isabel II expulsada de España por la Revolución Gloriosa y se la llevó en su maleta. Todo apunta que la subastó en el Hotel Drouot de París en 1879 para poder mantener su elevado nivel de vida y pagar la pensión al afeminado y cornudo marido. No sabemos dónde fue a parar aquella corona de oro granadino.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (12 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En Granada paso lo mismo en una zona en donde hay bastante oro pero no rinde el sacarlo al precio actual.
> 
> Tendria que estar a mucho mayor precio para poder sacarlo.
> 
> ...



Pero eso ya pasa actualmente, en Granada y en más sitios de España. Dentro de Granada, en varios rios más además del Darro tienes bateadores, gente buscando con detectores en el río o en vetas de cuarzo, con cajas de esclusa, etc todo pepitas o "pollos"...

El finde que vaya yo por allí, me bateo medio río y te lo dejo sin pepitas...que hay que ir al río a batear, y no a Degussa a comprar. Verás con cuántos "pollos" me hago... y cuando Elon Musk haga viajes a Mercurio en plan turismo espacial, pues me pago el viaje con el oro que coja de Mercurio, no?


----------



## Porestar (12 Mar 2021)

¿Lo de la montaña en el Congo en qué ha quedado?


----------



## estupeharto (12 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Efectivamente no teneis capacidad de compresion si luego seguidamente digo que lo ha dicho JL en su canal cualquiera ve que estoy hablando en tono jocoso o de broma.



Ej que con lo del virus estamos muy comprimidos


----------



## timi (12 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ej que con lo del virus estamos muy comprimidos



cita a porestar , que sirve la misma respuesta


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> En la última década, el oro no ha conservado ni el valor considerando la inflación acumulada. Y parece que al ritmo que va, puede que ni lo conserve en el último par de décadas.



Hereje, a la hoguera. Jajaja


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> doble cerradura



Jajaja.


Por qué crees que donde se guarda mucha riqueza hay guardas armados? Porque con tiempo, y no demasiado, cualquier bunker lo abren.


----------



## Fukuoka San (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Voy a empezar con una pregunta de las básicas: en qué forma tenéis vuestros metales y los guardáis en el banco o de manera privada?





burbuje dijo:


> Es una de las cosas que me preocupan, porque se compras pongamos 5000 euros en monedas de oro, en tienda, ya los de la tiendan saben lo que tienes, y de ahí a cualquier extraño se lo pueden decir.
> Eso me echa para atrás mucho, el hecho de que la misma acción de comprar te ponga en el mapa para posibles ladrones.



Si compras monedas que valen menos de 995€, no te piden el dni o no deberían. Aunque te lleves 100. Vas la primera vez y compras menos de 995€, la segunda igual y la tercera le dices que para no hacer tantos viajes que te venda de golpe varias de menos de 995€ sin dni. A veces también tienen onzas no registradas que te las pueden vender sin dni. Es cuestión de preguntar en persona, no por teléfono.


----------



## Tolagu (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Voy a empezar con una pregunta de las básicas: en qué forma tenéis vuestros metales y los guardáis en el banco o de manera privada?



Creo que deberías empezar por leer el hilo desde el principio. Este, el de Oro y Plata, el de Mineras......
En primer lugar vas a recabar la información que necesitas y tus preguntas estarán respondidas. En segundo lugar, preguntar abiertamente por algo tan personal, en tiempos del "gran hermano".........


----------



## Tolagu (12 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Si, ya se lleva usando desde los romanos. La zona de Asturias no quedó muy bien parada por cierto.
> 
> Los romanos utilizaron mercurio para amalgamar el oro de las explotaciones de la zona del Eria
> 
> ...



Salabe ??


----------



## Tolagu (12 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Adivinalo.
> El bobierno ya cerro la zona. POrque sera sino vale nadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???



No seas corto !!! Los negros sacaban el oro a mano para poder ampliar la potencia eléctrica de los chabolos y así minar bitcoños. Que es que seguimos sin darnos cuenta !!!!


----------



## timi (12 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No seas corto !!! Los negros sacaban el oro a mano para poder ampliar la potencia eléctrica de los chabolos y así minar bitcoños. Que es que seguimos sin darnos cuenta !!!!


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Creo que deberías empezar por leer el hilo desde el principio. Este, el de Oro y Plata, el de Mineras......
> En primer lugar vas a recabar la información que necesitas y tus preguntas estarán respondidas. En segundo lugar, preguntar abiertamente por algo tan personal, en tiempos del "gran hermano".........



Ya, tienes razón con lo de preguntar.
Hoy me he leído bastantes páginas, pero un foro no es lugar ideal para leer porque está todo mezclado y espaciado en el tiempo. Lo ideal es poder preguntar o tener una web donde informarse.
Si vienes de nuevo como yo y te dicen "no preguntes, antes leete estas 300 páginas de burbuja" pues también le quita un poco el sentido a estar en un foro...

Adicionalmente, ya no vivo en España, así que hay cosas que debo encontrar por mi mismo.

Aún así gracias


----------



## Tolagu (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Ya, tienes razón con lo de preguntar.
> Hoy me he leído bastantes páginas, pero un foro no es lugar ideal para leer porque está todo mezclado y espaciado en el tiempo. Lo ideal es poder preguntar o tener una web donde informarse.
> Si vienes de nuevo como yo y te dicen "no preguntes, antes leete estas 300 páginas de burbuja" pues también le quita un poco el sentido a estar en un foro...
> 
> ...



Pues no viviendo en España y desconociendo tu casuística, es complicado. Aún así, de la lectura del foro vas sacando páginas y personas de las que ir aprendiendo. Ahora si, este es un mundillo casi religioso. No lo digo por el foro. Lo digo porque sobre una base fundamental correcta, hay grandes nombres del mundillo que llevan muchísimos años prediciendo el armagedón, ese que se predice pero que no llega, al menos aún. De lo que se trata, creo yo, es de estar preparado por si llega, no para que llegue. Es como si tuvieras un seguro en tu casa y estuvieras deseando que estallara la caldera. Joder, tengo el seguro por si acaso, no para cobrar la indemnización.


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues no viviendo en España y desconociendo tu casuística, es complicado. Aún así, de la lectura del foro vas sacando páginas y personas de las que ir aprendiendo. Ahora si, este es un mundillo casi religioso. No lo digo por el foro. Lo digo porque sobre una base fundamental correcta, hay grandes nombres del mundillo que llevan muchísimos años prediciendo el armagedón, ese que se predice pero que no llega, al menos aún. De lo que se trata, creo yo, es de estar preparado por si llega, no para que llegue. Es como si tuvieras un seguro en tu casa y estuvieras deseando que estallara la caldera. Joder, tengo el seguro por si acaso, no para cobrar la indemnización.



100% de acuerdo.
Mi primer seguro y el más importante fue largarme de España (y de la zona euro). Hace 9 años ya.
Ahora tengo curro y vida estable, y empiezo a ver el final de mi hipoteca a la vez que la amenaza de la inflación y la quiebra de países (España...). Así que siendo hormiga previsora estoy empezando a estudiar cómo diversificar mis ahorros cuando pague la última cuota de la hipoteca. Unos 3-5 años aún.
Comprar monedas de oro me parece inteligente para un % de lo que ahorre tras pagar el piso. Pero no sé nada del tema, así que sin prisa me puse antes de ayer a leer sobre ello.
Tengo mucho que aprender, del oro y de las otras opciones que barajo en mi cabeza.
Quizá me compre una onza de plata pronto, para meter el dedo gordo del pie en el agua: Tener una primera impresión de las tiendad etc.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (12 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Salabe ??




Ahora no recuerdo si era la de Salave Tapia, pero es un buen ejemplo de cómo quedó el terreno. Recuerdo que era una minera canadiense, allá por 2012 y el forero se llamaba o se llama "carlosnoséqué". Al final el proyecto no debió salir adelante porque con la bajada de precio de 2012, la extracción ya no salía rentable (no sé si habrán vuelto a la carga)


----------



## Tolagu (12 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Ahora no recuerdo si era la de Salave Tapia, pero es un buen ejemplo de cómo quedó el terreno. Recuerdo que era una minera canadiense, allá por 2012 y el forero se llamaba o se llama "carlosnoséqué". Al final el proyecto no debió salir adelante porque con la bajada de precio de 2012, la extracción ya no salía rentable (no sé si habrán vuelto a la carga)



No lo se, pero toda la zona de Tapia/Las Campas está llena de carteles de No a la Mina. Claro, hay que conocer la zona para entenderlo, porque es una puta maravilla y justo pegada al mar.


----------



## Daviot (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo.
> Mi primer seguro y el más importante fue largarme de España (y de la zona euro). Hace 9 años ya.
> Ahora tengo curro y vida estable, y empiezo a ver el final de mi hipoteca a la vez que la amenaza de la inflación y la quiebra de países (España...). Así que siendo hormiga previsora estoy empezando a estudiar cómo diversificar mis ahorros cuando pague la última cuota de la hipoteca. Unos 3-5 años aún.
> Comprar monedas de oro me parece inteligente para un % de lo que ahorre tras pagar el piso. Pero no sé nada del tema, así que sin prisa me puse antes de ayer a leer sobre ello.
> ...



Y por que país o continente te encuentras, si lo puedes decir ?


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Y por que país o continente te encuentras, si lo puedes decir ?



Dinamarca

Aquí un vendedor de la zona

Guldmønter fra Tavex - Invester i guld


----------



## platero4226 (12 Mar 2021)

abro tema preppers auténticos Hilo para preppers compartir preparativos reales para SHTF


----------



## Daviot (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Dinamarca
> 
> Aquí un vendedor de la zona
> 
> Guldmønter fra Tavex - Invester i guld



Pues estás en un país en el que creo que no habrá tantos problemas de robos como en España pienso yo.

La tienda que has puesto no parece que tenga mucha variedad. Tienes tiendas online en Bélgica y Alemania que te lo envían creo que sin ningún problema ya que Dinamarca está dentro de la Unión Europea aunque no del Euro.

El único inconveniente que podrías encontrar es a la hora de hacer la transferencia de coronas danesas a euros que igual tu banco te cobra una comisión.


----------



## Daviot (12 Mar 2021)

Desde luego si tengo que recomendarte una moneda de la tienda que has puesto sin duda me quedo con esta. Todo amante de las monedas bullion debería tener al menos una.


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Desde luego si tengo que recomendarte una moneda de la tienda que has puesto sin duda me quedo con esta. Todo amante de las monedas bullion debería tener al menos una.



Tomo nota!
El precio es 1843 euros. No sé si es muy diferente al de las tiendas españolas.
El enlace que he pasado era de las de 1 oz de oro. Obviamente tienen muchas más (otro peso, lingotes, plata...)


----------



## Daviot (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Tomo nota!
> El enlace que he pasado era de las de 1 oz de oro. Obviamente tienen muchas más (otro peso, lingotes, plata...)



Sí, he mirado un poco todo pero tienen poco y de muchas monedas sólo ponen el precio de recompra porque no la tienen.

Además veo que tampoco te ofrecen el American Buffalo o el Golden Eagle de un año determinado sino el que ellos te manden.


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Ahora no recuerdo si era la de Salave Tapia, pero es un buen ejemplo de cómo quedó el terreno. Recuerdo que era una minera canadiense, allá por 2012 y el forero se llamaba o se llama "carlosnoséqué". Al final el proyecto no debió salir adelante porque con la bajada de precio de 2012, la extracción ya no salía rentable (no sé si habrán vuelto a la carga)



Yo recuerdo un hilo de Carlos zorro minas de corcoesto, lo borraron hace tiempo. Hacía referencia a Galicia pero la veta se extiende hasta Asturias
No era este pero está relacionado:
20130703-Gaia-Gaia-Corcoesto, cianuro arsénico y mentiras


----------



## Daviot (12 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Tomo nota!
> El precio es 1843 euros. No sé si es muy diferente al de las tiendas españolas.
> El enlace que he pasado era de las de 1 oz de oro. Obviamente tienen muchas más (otro peso, lingotes, plata...)



Parece que está un poco más cara si la comparas utilizando la página del conforero @lvdo de lavetadeoro.com. Sale por aquí a 1785 y 1790 euros en 2 tiendas. Pero claro el estado de conservación también influye y en algunos sitios lo especifican y en otros no.

La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Compara productos de oro y plata de inversión.


----------



## timi (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2021)

La línea roja representa al precio de la plata (papel). Si se quitase de la cotización las horas en las que está activo el COMEX con sus ventas al descubierto, el precio de la plata sería la línea azul.

Los esfuerzos para controlar el precio de la plata son cada vez mayores. Sube como un cohete cuando está cerrado el mercado de Nueva York y se forma el precio en los mercados asiáticos principalmente. Donde se opera con físico (bien escaso) sube el precio, donde se opera con papel (bien abundante) baja de precio. La divergencia entre ambos mercados explota desde el comienzo de la "pandemia monetaria"

En mi opinión, esto va a reventar sin previo aviso de un día para otro. Cerrar el chiringuito es una decisión política y por tanto imprevisible pero este gráfico deja entrever una situación límite en el intento de controlar el precio de la plata. No creo que sea muy diferente un gráfico similar para el oro.


----------



## timi (12 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 595861
> 
> 
> La línea roja representa al precio de la plata (papel). Si se quitase de la cotización las horas en las que está activo el COMEX con sus ventas al descubierto, el precio de la plata sería la línea azul.
> ...



que timing le das?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> que timing le das?



Me parece increíble es que todavía siga en pie el chiringuito así que ni idea...

Esta gente ha demostrado tener varias barajas debajo de la manga, cientos de conejos en la chistera y son capaces de estirar un chicle varios kilómetros.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Mar 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Mar 2021)

Buenísimo


----------



## burbuje (12 Mar 2021)

Estoy mirando monedas de plata en tienda.
El pastel entero es el precio total de una moneda de plata. X.
El gris más oscuro (MOMS) es la proporción de impuestos que estás pagando al comprar esa moneda de plata. Una salvajada.
El gris intermedio (risiko) es lo que pierdes si quieres vender la misma moneda hoy en la tienda.
El gris claro (product værdi) es el dinero que recuperas si la compras hoy en la tienda y la vendes mañana en la tienda.



En el oro, no hay impuestos, y el risiko es mucho menor. Si compras una de oro hoy en tienda y la vendes mañana en tienda, quizá pierdes el 10% del dinero. Con la plata se ceban mucho, tanto con impuestos como con el risiko. Supongo que el risiko de la plata es tan alto debido a que está en un momento raro su valor y temen que pueda bajar a saco... pero no tengo ni idea.

El tema impuestos en la plata duele muchísimo. Supongo que tirar de particulares es el camino en estos casos...

A todo esto: por qué intentan evitar que suba más el precio de la plata? Qué organismo lo quiere bajo y cómo lo está logrando?


----------



## Daviot (13 Mar 2021)

Bueno, pues aquí vemos a la plata tratando de reengancharse a la directriz alcista. Veremos si lo consigue.


----------



## Daviot (13 Mar 2021)

El interés del bono USA a 10 años queriendo subir. Hoy cierra a 1,53 % pero las previsiones son que podría llegar al intervalo de 1,75 al 2 % lo que afectaría negativamente al precio del oro.

La resistencia de 1,45% en color amarilllo se considera rota al haberse alcanzado el valor de 1,53%.


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me parece increíble es que todavía siga en pie el chiringuito así que ni idea...
> 
> Esta gente ha demostrado tener varias barajas debajo de la manga, cientos de conejos en la chistera y son capaces de estirar un chicle varios kilómetros.




Posiblemente los MPs no sean el error...sino dar por sentado k volverán tras un derrumbe, Mad Max, etc... k no son necesarios.

Y lo veo todo más claro k nunca. Y el Oro al fondo lo sigo viendo clarísimo. Ojo, siempre todo como una opción - y muy probablemente, un complemento a otras -. Esto va de barajar opciones.

Siento más k nunca k todo puede estar increíblemente cerca. Me kedo con la pinza MPs-Crypto puenteando al fiat.


----------



## OBDC (13 Mar 2021)

No será hasta octubre

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## antorob (13 Mar 2021)

Buenos días.

Estoy observando un movimiento incipiente que llamo "proceso de los vasos comunicantes".

Cuando en un sector, las cifras macro mejoran, los valores de calidad comienzan a subir (referido a la bolsa) mientras los valores pequeños o de inferior balance y cuenta de resultados, se quedan rezagados. Después de un tiempo, los mejores valores alcanzan grandes revalorizaciones, momento en el cual empieza el "proceso". De repente los peores valores empiezan a subir porque se producen ventas de los valores con fuerte revalorización y compras de aquellos que, perteneciendo al mismo sector, no han subido nada o muy poco.

Este movimiento, salvando las distancias, se está produciendo en un sector muy amplio. En la bolsa americana, las tecnológicas han subido durante años encabezadas por los grandes valores que todos conocemos. Desde la caída de Marzo, el Russell 2000 se ha disparado y doblado, extendiendo las alzas a los pequeños valores, en un movimiento típico, cuando se forman las burbujas al final de una tendencia (ojo que no digo que pueda terminar enseguida).

Ahora el proceso se sigue extendiendo alcanzando una curiosa combinación. La revalorización del bitcoin ha sido intensa y algunos (muy pocos) han empezado a generar ese proceso de vasos comunicantes, primero extendiendo las alzas a otros criptos y posteriormente, de forma incipiente como digo, el movimiento reddit silver ha comenzado a calar y se procede a la venta de bitcoins, para comprar plata física.

Son las personas que conociendo el sistema fiat y la posibilidad de una explosión final, han buscado diversificar en el bitcoin y (ahora en la plata), la necesidad de protección sobre el dinero de papel. La diferencia en el precio (fiat) entre el bitcoin y la onza de plata, posibilita la obtención de grandes cantidades de plata a cambio de pocos bitcoin.

Si este movimiento (en principio bastante raro) se consolida o no, es imposible de saber en estos momentos, pero es una posibilidad que quería dejar aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estoy observando un movimiento incipiente que llamo "proceso de los vasos comunicantes".
> 
> ...





Saludos, yo también lo estoy notando.


----------



## Dadaria (13 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Saludos, yo también lo estoy notando.



Un buen método para diversificar.

r/Wallstreetsilver - New stacker, bought 500oz from crypto profits


----------



## Tolagu (13 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> El interés del bono USA a 10 años queriendo subir. Hoy cierra a 1,53 % pero las previsiones son que podría llegar al intervalo de 1,75 al 2 % lo que afectaría negativamente al precio del oro.



A ver, mi humilde opinión es que es aquí dónde se está jugando realmente la partida. El mercado de bonos es infinitamente mayor que el de la plata y el oro, en torno a 10 veces mayor que los dos juntos. Pero además, las implicaciones directas que tienen los bonos en el resto de mercados son de proporciones gigantescas.

Esta semana se ha producido subasta en los bonos de 30 años. Se cerró en un 2,295 y sigue subiendo en parábola. El spread con los bonos a corto plazo sigue en aumento y ya está a niveles de 2015. Y ojo, que no son sólo los americanos. El bono alemán a 30 años ha pasado del -0,14% al 0,222% en 1 mes y poco.

Pero lo más relevante, a mi entender, es que no se asignó ni un tercio de la oferta. Es decir, que no hay confianza y los compradores piden más tipo para compensar riesgo. Por otra parte, la inflación "oficial" sigue sin asomar la patita aunque todos sabemos que está ahí y que las materias primas y los precios del productor anticipan esa realidad. Así que están arrinconados fruto de su nefasta política monetaria y fiscal.

Estos movimientos que se están produciendo en los bonos son casi de "chicharro", muy rápidos. Y eso está impidiendo que los MP suban como debería ser. Ahora bien, si los BC se pasan de frenada par aguantar artificialmente los tipos, si comienzan a comprar sus bonos como si no hubiera un mañana porque nadie más se fía, y si siguen imprimiendo para poder efectuar estas compras, el movimiento contrario se puede producir más rápido de lo que se creen. Mirad cuando entraron los MP en subida libre el año pasado.

Por último, Basilea III está a la vuelta de la esquina. Ya en si podría ser un disparador para el precio del oro.


----------



## Porestar (13 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Por último, Basilea III está a la vuelta de la esquina. Ya en si podría ser un disparador para el precio del oro.



Los supervisores bancarios retrasan a 2023 la entrada en vigor de Basilea III | Compañías | Cinco Días (elpais.com) 

Aun tenemos mamoneo para rato.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Los supervisores bancarios retrasan a 2023 la entrada en vigor de Basilea III | Compañías | Cinco Días (elpais.com)
> 
> Aun tenemos mamoneo para rato.



No lo había leído. Gracias. Y si, parece que seguirá el mamoneo de.... Me endeudo -> Imprimo -> Compro mi deuda. Al final el petardazo será épico.


----------



## The Grasshopper (13 Mar 2021)

Llevo invirtiendo en plata y oro desde 2009 pero también criptos recientemente con el plan en mente de usar los beneficios para comprar más plata aún. No sé qué pensaréis pero creo que hasta el verano al menos es una buena estrategia.


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> No lo se, pero toda la zona de Tapia/Las Campas está llena de carteles de No a la Mina. Claro, hay que conocer la zona para entenderlo, porque es una puta maravilla y justo pegada al mar.



Se oponían por el gran gasto de electricidad, a no, que eso era el Bitcoño.


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Supongo que el risiko de la plata es tan alto debido a que está en un momento raro su valor y temen que pueda bajar a saco... pero no tengo ni idea.



Sí


----------



## Caracol (13 Mar 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Los supervisores bancarios retrasan a 2023 la entrada en vigor de Basilea III | Compañías | Cinco Días (elpais.com)
> 
> Aun tenemos mamoneo para rato.



Creo que no todo Basilea se atrasa a 2023, hay partes del acuerdo que son efectivas antes.

En concreto el 29 de junio se aplica lo de el oro como activo Tier I.

Si me equivoco, corregidme, pero a finales de junio hay cambio de paradigma. Otra cosa es cómo afecte.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (13 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> A ver, mi humilde opinión es que es aquí dónde se está jugando realmente la partida. El mercado de bonos es infinitamente mayor que el de la plata y el oro, en torno a 10 veces mayor que los dos juntos. Pero además, las implicaciones directas que tienen los bonos en el resto de mercados son de proporciones gigantescas.
> 
> Esta semana se ha producido subasta en los bonos de 30 años. Se cerró en un 2,295 y sigue subiendo en parábola. El spread con los bonos a corto plazo sigue en aumento y ya está a niveles de 2015. Y ojo, que no son sólo los americanos. El bono alemán a 30 años ha pasado del -0,14% al 0,222% en 1 mes y poco.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, eso mismo pienso yo, solo que únicamente me fijo en los bonos USA a 10 años (por comodidad, ya que lo mismo pasaría con los de 30 años y el bono alemán). La correlacción de momento es increible al menos para mi que nunca me había fijado en ello...La pregunta aquí es la que ya planteó un forero ¿a dónde va todo ese dinero que sale de los bonos, la renta variable y los mps? ¿A BTC, mps físicos y estar en liquidez para aprovechar futuras oportunidades?

Por otra parte, ya que últimamente está @antorob comentando por aquí, me gustaría plantearle un par de dudas:

Dentro de una semana, según dicen, comienzan a repartir el cheque de 1400 $ a cada ciudadano estadounidense (85% de hogares y por persona). Es sabido por encuestas que gran parte de las anteriores ayudas (más de un 30 %) fueron a la renta variable. Es de suponer que esta vez pasará algo semejante, pongamos que otro 10 % va a BTC y otro 10 a mp. Eso haría subir las bolsas, el BTC y dejaría más seco aún el mercado de la plata física, ¿no?

La que tienen montada con la plata física comienza a ser evidente. Las monedas digitales que piensan crear los BC/Fed están a la vuelta de la esquina, y el dinero malo sustituirá al dinero bueno (si se puede considerar el cash como bueno). Cada vez más hay una asociación (al menos para mi) entre BTC-monedas digitales y mps principalmente plata. Ya nos diste tu opión de que no dejan de ser instrumentos que engrasan la maquinaria del sistema... y una visión, a mi parecer, un poco pesimista.
Bueno dentro de esa asociación BTC-plata-monedas digitales, hay una especie de "espejismo" de poder ver una moneda digital respaldada por mps (principalmente plata) que pueda "puentear" el dinero fiat creado por los estados. En realidad mi opinión es que además de los problemas de aditoría y custodia, choca frontalmente con los intereses del estado que cobra impuestos y controla a los ciudadanos con el. Y el estado no lo va a permitir... por otra parte, parece el momento idóneo para crear ese tipo de moneda digital respaldada por oro/plata.
¿Tu crees que es posible que veamos ese tipo de moneda digital respaldada por oro/plata independiente de los estados? Y con qué inconvenientes se encontraría además de los que he comentado?


----------



## Tolagu (13 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> ...La pregunta aquí es la que ya planteó un forero ¿a dónde va todo ese dinero que sale de los bonos, la renta variable y los mps? ¿A BTC, mps físicos y estar en liquidez para aprovechar futuras oportunidades?



A las diferentes burbujas, empezando por los bitcoños y siguiendo por las bolsas, especialmente el Nasdaq. Y ojo, que yo no creo que vayan a pinchar así como así. Pero estamos muy arriba en casi todos los mercados, demasiado, y demasiado alejado de la realidad económica. Ahora, salvo evento imprevisto, asistiremos a cómo la panda de hijos de puta que nos gobiernan nos empiezan a vender grandes cifras de la economía. Diciendo por ejemplo que crecemos X y que es bueno, que ya hemos vencido, que somos unos campeones, y que aquí no ha pasado nada. Y el globo seguirá inchándose. Es una espiral tóxica que sólo puede llevar a una explosión, no a un pinchazo. Y mi opinión es que comenzará por la deuda, derivará en forex, repos y bolsas, criptos por supuesto, los MP se verán perjudicados a muy corto para ser los grandes beneficiados a medio plazo.

Yo el año pasado pensaba que sería más rápido pero ahora cada vez veo más claro que se producirá entre el 22 y el 24.


----------



## IvanRios (13 Mar 2021)




----------



## FranMen (13 Mar 2021)

Y si no la respaldan los estados que ya de por si han demostrado lo poco confiables que son, ¿de quién te fiarías para que respalde una criptomoneda? De Mosquito? de caralibro? De la Amazonia?


----------



## antorob (13 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, eso mismo pienso yo, solo que únicamente me fijo en los bonos USA a 10 años (por comodidad, ya que lo mismo pasaría con los de 30 años y el bono alemán). La correlacción de momento es increible al menos para mi que nunca me había fijado en ello...La pregunta aquí es la que ya planteó un forero ¿a dónde va todo ese dinero que sale de los bonos, la renta variable y los mps? ¿A BTC, mps físicos y estar en liquidez para aprovechar futuras oportunidades?
> 
> Por otra parte, ya que últimamente está @antorob comentando por aquí, me gustaría plantearle un par de dudas:
> 
> ...



Hola Fe_en_el_caos.

1º).

Creo que una parte del estímulo irá a los MP, pero lejos de los tantos por ciento que planteas.

El estímulo total cuenta con 1,9 billones de dólares, una cantidad enorme. De esa parte , los cheques y otras cantidades a entregar a las personas físicas suman alrededor de 400.000 millones de dólares, que sigue siendo una cantidad inmensa. Si el 10% va a metales preciosos y de esta cantidad supongo la mitad a la plata, estaríamos hablando de 20.000 millones de dólares para comprar plata física. La producción anual de las minas suma en torno a 800 millones de onzas, que multiplicado por su precio "COMEX" suma poco más de esos 20.000 millones. 

Con esto podemos hacernos una idea de lo pequeño que es el mercado de la plata, comparado con el estímulo. Está claro que no puede ir un 5% de los estímulos a la plata porque el mercado reventaría.

Pienso que la cantidad final será una décima parte de lo que comentas como máximo, y aún así va a complicar mucho la posible escasez de plata en el mercado a corto plazo. 

2º).

Los estados están muy cómodos con el sistema fiat en su variante de papel o digital. China es el estado más adelantado en probar un sistema digital y nunca, insisto, nunca ensayará un patrón oro-plata-bitcoin, antes de un colapso mundial del sistema fiat. No nos hacemos una idea de la importancia de poder imprimir a voluntad dinero real (aunque sea de papel) sin límites. En el caso de un patrón de metales-bitcoin, la limitación viene dada por la cantidad de oro-plata-bitcoin que existe en el planeta, que como todos sabemos es muy restringida.

El problema es la función exponencial. El abuso de largos años de emisión de moneda para sufragar la creciente deuda, ha entrado en una fase acelerada, que obliga en un circulo vicioso a imprimir cada vez más dinero, para tapar los cada vez más abundantes agujeros. Con el paso del tiempo, la necesidad de crear dinero por unidad de crecimiento ha ido aumentando y ya estamos en los 4 dólares de deuda por dólar de incremento de PIB, desde el comienzo que estaba en menos de 1 dólar de deuda por 1 dólar de crecimiento.

La superpoblación demanda cada vez más recursos y estos son cada vez más difíciles y caros de extraer. La ley de rendimientos decrecientes nos avisa de una mayor necesidad de energía (petróleo) para extraer los materiales necesarios, cultivar alimentos, y transportarlos a todo el mundo, mientras el petróleo es más caro y difícil de extraer. Para colmo, la tasa de reposición de reservas está en el 16%, con lo que estamos agotando rápidamente las reservas de los grandes campos descubiertos antes de 1960. Las renovables generan solo un 5% de la energía primaria mundial después de 20 años de fuertes inversiones y además solo generan electricidad, por lo que a corto y medio plazo, no son suficientes para conseguir una eficiente transición energética, que además agotará el cobre y la plata (entre otros) sin que la energía renovable llegue al 20% de la energía total mundial. 

La subida de los precios del petróleo tan rápida nos advierte que el shale oil, ya no puede sustituir a la Opep y por lo tanto, la Opep+ ha aprovechado esta limitación para apretar en la oferta de petróleo, cosa que no pudo hacer en el periodo 2015-2020.

Como comenta Tolagu, ahora la FED tienen que decidir si permite una subida de las tasas en el bono a 10 años, con el peligro de desplome de la bolsa y la financiación de los bonos basura de las empresas zombies o lo más natural, incrementar la compra de más y más deuda para controlar los tipos, como acaba de hacer el BCE y el Banco de Japón. En principio, esto supone más devaluación del dólar, pero no con respecto al resto de divisas fuertes, sino con respecto a las materias primas. Por lo tanto se genera más inflación y volvemos a otro circulo vicioso.

La ganancia de tiempo de los BC terminará de la peor manera posible. O quitan la red y colapsamos o morimos por hiperinflación. La única pregunta es cuanto resistirán antes de llegar al final.

Saludos.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Los estados están muy cómodos con el sistema fiat en su variante de papel o digital. China es el estado más adelantado en probar un sistema digital y nunca, insisto, nunca ensayará un patrón oro-plata-bitcoin, antes de un colapso mundial del sistema fiat. No nos hacemos una idea de la importancia de poder imprimir a voluntad dinero real (aunque sea de papel) sin límites.



Ademas, China explora desde hace tiempo el universo fiat con gozo:


----------



## lvdo (13 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Fe_en_el_caos.
> 
> 1º).
> 
> ...



Gracias por enriquecer el foro con tus análisis antorob. En cuanto al último punto, qué opción ves más viable, ¿colapso deflacionario o hiperinflación? Visto desde el punto de vista del político/banquero central que no quiere que le corten la cabeza, siempre y cuando no se haya establecido ya para ese entonces un control férreo sobre la población o se haya producido un lavado masivo de cerebros.


----------



## mike69 (13 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estoy observando un movimiento incipiente que llamo "proceso de los vasos comunicantes".
> 
> ...



Lo suscribo. Llevo un par de chicharros en la bolsa americana y en las últimas semanas están subiendo como la espuma, quedando los índices planos o con pérdidas.

Me ha llamado también la atención. La fase de acumulación está terminando. Sólo es cuestión de poco tiempo que el mercado pete.


----------



## antorob (13 Mar 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Gracias por enriquecer el foro con tus análisis antorob. En cuanto al último punto, qué opción ves más viable, ¿colapso deflacionario o hiperinflación? Visto desde el punto de vista del político/banquero central que no quiere que le corten la cabeza, siempre y cuando no se haya establecido ya para ese entonces un control férreo sobre la población o se haya producido un lavado masivo de cerebros.



Siempre había pensado que los BC, en su intento de no perder el control, dejarían caer la red y colapsar el sistema, para reiniciarlo a continuación. Este Gran Reset, sería deflacionario, al estilo de 1929, en el momento en que dejan de imprimir dinero. De esta forma, en cuanto el mercado se hunde, pueden volver a imprimir de nuevo dinero y siguen con el control.

Lo que me hace dudar, es que la FED y el BCE ya no tienen el control absoluto. China es la mayor potencia económica (olvidándonos de la medición en dólares) y Rusia tiene bastantes recursos. No entrarían en el juego de colapsar la economía para que la FED volviera a retomar el control. Han dicho por activa y por pasiva, que quieren acabar con el dólar como moneda de reserva mundial.

Si no hay acuerdo, me temo que los BC seguirán hasta el final y veremos la hiperinflación. En este caso, China y Rusia, si plantearían un patrón oro-xxx, para retomar la confianza. También los grandes países como Alemania, Italia y Francia mantienen grandes reservas de oro por si acaso. Uno de los más grandes lapsus, fue la afirmación del BC holandés, sobre el hipotético caso de un colapso del sistema. En ese caso, el oro será el ancla del nuevo sistema, se atrevieron a declarar en su propia página.

Saludos.


----------



## burbuje (13 Mar 2021)

Este subforo es crema pura. Lo que me he estado perdiendo!


----------



## timi (13 Mar 2021)

https://twitter.com/tmychow/status/1369975644080254980?s=20


----------



## Furillo (13 Mar 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Creo que no todo Basilea se atrasa a 2023, hay partes del acuerdo que son efectivas antes.
> 
> En concreto el 29 de junio se aplica lo de el oro como activo Tier I.
> 
> Si me equivoco, corregidme, pero a finales de junio hay cambio de paradigma. Otra cosa es cómo afecte.



Entonces esto explicaría por qué el precio del oro ha bajado desde enero y quizá se mantenga así hasta junio. 
Mientras tanto, los bánksters siguen haciendo acopio en sus bóvedas a buen precio.


----------



## Caracol (13 Mar 2021)

No sé sacar la información de este enlace.

Oro puro para los metaleros, si alguien puede (estoy con el móvil), que lo saque y pegue.

Gracias.





Faltan los gráficos, que es lo mejor.


----------



## The Grasshopper (13 Mar 2021)

El gráfico que he rescatado de su Twitter habla de un 260% de aumento en el precio de la plata


----------



## timi (13 Mar 2021)

lo pongo entero y traducido que creo que se lo merece


*¿Compraste bien? ¡Ahora es el momento de sentarse bien!*






Debida diligencia
"No hay un NUEVO paradigma en lo que respecta a la psique humana. Somos los mismos que hemos sido durante MUY MUY largo tiempo. Ese es el único denominador común en el mundo del comercio de gráficos. Y por qué el análisis técnico funciona para CUALQUIER instrumento ..." - Patrick Karim
Aquí están mis gráficos de plata TOP 3 ... por qué verá que la era alcista apenas ha comenzado, y un enorme flujo de capital está a punto de salir de las acciones de EE. UU. Y entrar en el complejo de metales preciosos.
Aquí está la evidencia # 1.
Se está creando un impulso a favor de la #silver frente a la renta variable estadounidense. Un cruce de territorio negativo a positivo es UBER alcista y cuando la acción del precio realmente comienza a moverse. Todavía estamos temprano ... objetivo de 260% -2000% de movimiento.


Aquí está la evidencia # 2.
La plata nunca ha dejado de alcanzar sus máximos de TODOS LOS TIEMPOS después de que el oro lo hace primero. Entonces, no es una cuestión de SI ... sino ¿CUÁNDO? Los rangos anteriores fueron de 5-40 meses. Estamos en el mes 9. Tic ... Toc ...


Y evidencia final # 3.
Así es como la #plata se vuelve balística en 2021. #Oro ya estableció el marco técnico. Ahora, 1 año después, es el turno de Silver para liderar el baile. Objetivo 1T 42 $ y Q4 62 $, con sobrepasos. ¡AGÁRRATE FUERTE!


Las principales conclusiones deberían ser las siguientes ...
Incluso si siente que hay FOMO en el sector de la plata ... esto no es NADA en comparación con lo que se sentirá más adelante en el mercado alcista. La plata está apenas por encima de sus promedios móviles, el miedo sigue siendo desenfrenado y hay muchas preocupaciones por ahí.
Todo el mundo está en otra parte, ya sean criptomonedas o acciones estadounidenses. Puede ver eso en el primer gráfico, ya que la plata está por debajo del rendimiento del Dow, pero observe que está subiendo, con MUCHO combustible para superar el rendimiento más adelante.
Entonces, tenga la seguridad de que la plata establecerá un máximo histórico. Nunca ha fallado antes después de que el oro hiciera lo mismo. Y dado que está más cerca de sus mínimos que de sus máximos, eso indica una recompensa asimétrica frente al riesgo a su favor.
Por último, los fractales en los gráficos brindan una buena orientación sobre cómo se desarrollaron los patrones de gráficos anteriores (compra y venta de humanos) y cómo se pueden desarrollar en el futuro. Vea la evidencia n. ° 3, ya que el oro marcó el camino.
¡Disfruten el viaje, chicos!


----------



## burbuje (13 Mar 2021)

Joder que putadón. Estoy mirando opciones para comprar mis primeras monedas. Miro monedas de una onza de plata, comprar 3 krugerrand de plata, por si la plata se dispara para arriba. Me haría gracia para mi primera compra.
Vosotros las tenéis en tienda a 28 euros. Aquí en tienda, con los impuestos a la plata, 41 putos euros en tienda!!!
Estoy mirando particulares online, y serían 35 euros. Sigue siendo mucho más que en España y encima sería envío online, vamos, meterme en mi primera compra con desconocidos que envían a distancia...

El oro es mucho más similar en precio a España, pero la puta plata, duele mucho...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Mar 2021)

Mientras seguis con el debate de para cuando subira la plata, bitcoin ya por encima de 50000 euros y lo que le queda.


----------



## Tichy (13 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Joder que putadón. Estoy mirando opciones para comprar mis primeras monedas. Miro monedas de una onza de plata, comprar 3 krugerrand de plata, por si la plata se dispara para arriba. Me haría gracia para mi primera compra.
> Vosotros las tenéis en tienda a 28 euros. Aquí en tienda, con los impuestos a la plata, 41 putos euros en tienda!!!
> Estoy mirando particulares online, y serían 35 euros. Sigue siendo mucho más que en España y encima sería envío online, vamos, meterme en mi primera compra con desconocidos que envían a distancia...
> 
> El oro es mucho más similar en precio a España, pero la puta plata, duele mucho...



En Alemania tienes multitud de tiendas fiables y con buenos precios. La mayoría envían a cualquier país de Europa. Algunas, por cercanía, más barato a Dinamarca que a España. 
Silbermünzen kaufen ▷ Vergleiche Preise mit der Nr. 1 GOLD.DE


----------



## burbuje (13 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> En Alemania tienes multitud de tiendas fiables y con buenos precios. La mayoría envían a cualquier país de Europa. Algunas, por cercanía, más barato a Dinamarca que a España.
> Silbermünzen kaufen ▷ Vergleiche Preise mit der Nr. 1 GOLD.DE



Mira qué mensaje me ha dado esa página alemana:

Please note, unfortunately we do not deliver in the country you selected.

Esto es lo normal, no son tontos en Dinamarca. Si te meten impuesto a la plata, no te dejan traerla de fuera sin pagarlo. Es como con los coches.


----------



## Tichy (13 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Mira qué mensaje me ha dado esa página alemana:
> 
> Please note, unfortunately we do not deliver in the country you selected.
> 
> Esto es lo normal, no son tontos en Dinamarca. Si te meten impuesto a la plata, no te dejan traerla de fuera sin pagarlo. Es como con los coches.



Pero vamos a ver, esa página, gold.de, no vende, es un agregador en el que puedes encontrar docenas de tiendas. Alguna enviará a Dinamarca.
Edito: He echado un vistazo y por supuesto todos los clásicos como coininvest, kettner, silverbroker, etc. envían a toda la UE, Dinamarca incluida de forma explícita. Si alguien no envía será por política comercial, pero dentro de la UE no hay limitaciones aduaneras, obviamente.


----------



## Daviot (13 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Joder que putadón. Estoy mirando opciones para comprar mis primeras monedas. Miro monedas de una onza de plata, comprar 3 krugerrand de plata, por si la plata se dispara para arriba. Me haría gracia para mi primera compra.
> Vosotros las tenéis en tienda a 28 euros. Aquí en tienda, con los impuestos a la plata, 41 putos euros en tienda!!!
> Estoy mirando particulares online, y serían 35 euros. Sigue siendo mucho más que en España y encima sería envío online, vamos, meterme en mi primera compra con desconocidos que envían a distancia...
> 
> El oro es mucho más similar en precio a España, pero la puta plata, duele mucho...



Prueba a ver con Europeanmint.com


----------



## Daviot (13 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Este subforo es crema pura. Lo que me he estado perdiendo!



No te creas, que como se junte el trío calavera.............


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Este subforo es crema pura. Lo que me he estado perdiendo!



Joyita burbujera

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Furillo (14 Mar 2021)

Al calor del silversqueeze, veo que últimamente hay mucha gente nueva por el hilo, por si alguno anda un poco despitado, le recomiendo este canal de youtube, para que se hagan una idea general de cómo funciona el mundo y su economía. En este vídeo concretamente toca varios palos, como; el conglomerado de empresas y familias que rigen nuestro destino, cómo funciona el sistema bancario (el dinero deuda, la crisis de las subprimes, el sistema de reserva fraccionaria, coeficientes de caja, etc.), y cómo no, nuestro querido ORO. El vídeo ha quedado un poco desfasado, ya que es del 2014, pero en media horita os podéis hacer una idea bastante acertada de por dónde van los tiros:


----------



## Tolagu (14 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Joder que putadón. Estoy mirando opciones para comprar mis primeras monedas. Miro monedas de una onza de plata, comprar 3 krugerrand de plata, por si la plata se dispara para arriba. Me haría gracia para mi primera compra.
> Vosotros las tenéis en tienda a 28 euros. Aquí en tienda, con los impuestos a la plata, 41 putos euros en tienda!!!
> Estoy mirando particulares online, y serían 35 euros. Sigue siendo mucho más que en España y encima sería envío online, vamos, meterme en mi primera compra con desconocidos que envían a distancia...
> 
> El oro es mucho más similar en precio a España, pero la puta plata, duele mucho...



Un consejo Burbuje. NO mires la plata y el oro físico por sus "ganancias potenciales" ya que, a mi modo de ver, no tienen sentido. Creo que debes mirarlas desde el prisma de irte construyendo una base que te proteja de la inflación y de indeseables eventos que están por llegar.

Yo también especulo con los MP pero nunca en físico. Para eso tienes papelitos que aún están lejos de desaparecer.

Míralo de esta manera, Inversión vs especulación. Es como si inviertes en TIPS americanos para especular. No tiene sentido (en realidad tampoco para invertir en estos momentos). Si quieres especular tienes maneras de hacerlo con los yields como subyacente.


----------



## aleg (14 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mientras seguis con el debate de para cuando subira la plata, bitcoin ya por encima de 50000 euros y lo que le queda.



Bitcoin.... mi tesoooorooooo..... es mio ....solo miooooo


----------



## L'omertá (14 Mar 2021)

La ventana se está cerrando.


----------



## aleg (14 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una cosa no cambia, los que se hacen (nos) viejos siempre dicen que el pasado fue mejor y que el futuro va a ser un desastre. Y desde la óptica de los que nos hacemos viejos es razonable, cada día que pasa la vida nos quita algo. El oro es muy peculiar por su inmutabilidad química, lo que nos hace de forma inconsciente creer que el poseerlo implica adquirir sus cualidades por ósmosis.
> Es un metal fantástico que no se degrada ni se oxida por lo que su inmutabilidad trasciende de lo físico a lo psíquico para los que lo percibimos.
> Si te da tranquilidad poseerlo, ya cumple su función, aunque luego sea deflacionario en la realidad del mercado.
> En la última década, el oro no ha conservado ni el valor considerando la inflación acumulada. Y parece que al ritmo que va, puede que ni lo conserve en el último par de décadas. Eso es un dato, y cada cual le agrega la subjetividad que quiera y que le de tranquilidad y felicidad.
> ...



La verdad, ahora si que no entiendo que quieres decir... insinuas que el oro tiene algo que afecta de forma inconsciente a las personas que dejan de ser jóvenes porque poseerlo "implica adquirir sus cualidades (inmutabilidad quimica)"...es decir ¿crees que quién adquiere oro lo hace como elixir de juventud (¿mental?) o algo similar? El oro historicamente se considera dinero real porque cumple con todas las cualidades para serlo, es escaso, perdurable en el tiempo, divisible, dificil de falsificar...etc; El bitcoin sin embargo es una entelequia, que depende totalmente de este mundo (ya condenado al fracaso) que consume casi el doble de recurso naturales que la tierra es capaz de regenerar en un año. Un sistema que dilapida y desperdicia energia a raudales. El bitcoin es inviable y absurdo en un mundo que no dilapide energia, sino que racionalice su uso. El oro seguirá siendo dinero real. ¿Porqué crees que alguien como Bill Gates se ha deshecho del 24% de acciones de Microsoft y ha adquirido la mayor porción de tierras cultivables de EEUU? Y no es el único rico que lo ha hecho, ¿Algo han visto no?. Para acabar con la especulación no hace falta crear el bitcoin, basta con abandonar un sistema legal y económico que promueve y apoya la especulación, por otro que la impida. Es así de simple. Otra cosa es que interesa pilotar la crisis y engañar al mayor número de personas (de momento) mientras se transforma un sistema mundial mayoritariamente pseudo-democrático basado en estados nación en un sistema mundial totalitario basado en un gobierno mundial. El miedo y la desinformación son las armas. Lacayos y esbirros para extenderlos no faltarán.
Pero si de miedo se trata.... no deberiamos tener miedo al precio del oro, la plata ni al bitcoin.... sino a como piensan los poderosos (que son los que decidiran al final) reducir la población mundial post-peakoil a una cifra sostenible. O peor aún, si priorizaran la defensa del capitalismo y los privilegios de una élite a la vida de miles de millones de personas. La población mundial pasó de 1000 millones en 1875 (fecha en la que se empezó a extraer y usar petroleo) a 7800 millones en 2020. La curva de crecimiento de población mundial sigue una forma Exponencial, cada vez más acelerada. Ello solo ha sido posible debido al uso intensivo del petroleo en la alimentación (ver enlace Revolución Verde al final del post).
Por cierto yo ni defiendo al oro "per se" ni he comprado ni 1 gramo del mismo, porque soy un currante, tampoco he comprado bitcoins. Si me sobrase el dinero compraría tierras y oro (o plata en su defecto). Como hacen lo ricos, aunque digan y promuevan otra cosa.
Con el bitcoin, hay que recordar aquel dicho famoso de la gran depresión .... "Cuando hasta el limpiabotas habla de bolsa, es _tiempo de vender_" ... Eso puede ser extensivo al bitcoin, quién lo tenga.... y "el último duro que lo gane otro".

Wikipedia "Revolución verde"
Las calorías que realmente deberían preocuparnos


----------



## burbuje (14 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Un consejo Burbuje. NO mires la plata y el oro físico por sus "ganancias potenciales" ya que, a mi modo de ver, no tienen sentido. Creo que debes mirarlas desde el prisma de irte construyendo una base que te proteja de la inflación y de indeseables eventos que están por llegar.
> 
> Yo también especulo con los MP pero nunca en físico. Para eso tienes papelitos que aún están lejos de desaparecer.
> 
> Míralo de esta manera, Inversión vs especulación. Es como si inviertes en TIPS americanos para especular. No tiene sentido (en realidad tampoco para invertir en estos momentos). Si quieres especular tienes maneras de hacerlo con los yields como subyacente.



100% de acuerdo, pero, para dar mis primeros pasitos, lo idea es plata o monedas muy pequeñas de oro. En plan meter 100-150 euros para ver de primera mano cómo es esto.
Si tengo que escoger entre oro de poco tamaño o 4 onzas de plata, y las previsiones son que el oro baje y la plata pueda subir bastante.... Tanto por tanto, pues mejor plata, no?


----------



## esseri (14 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Un consejo Burbuje. NO mires la plata y el oro físico por sus "ganancias potenciales" ya que, a mi modo de ver, no tienen sentido. Creo que debes mirarlas desde el prisma de irte construyendo una base que te proteja de la inflación y de indeseables eventos que están por llegar.
> 
> Yo también especulo con los MP pero nunca en físico. Para eso tienes papelitos que aún están lejos de desaparecer.
> 
> Míralo de esta manera, Inversión vs especulación. Es como si inviertes en TIPS americanos para especular. No tiene sentido (en realidad tampoco para invertir en estos momentos). Si quieres especular tienes maneras de hacerlo con los yields como subyacente.



Claro k especulas en físico. Todo el k lo hace en papel maneja una regla de 3 : K la corrupción del precio a la k colabora incida MENOS sobre su patrimonio físico k sobre sus posiciones fiat y éso - carga de metal mediante o no - es territorio común, no patrimonio del maligno JPMorgan, k como monopolio del mal, son los padres. Más allá del precio , el propio papel - deuda originalmente ideada para la financiación de unos productores k se alinean con un planteamiento de AHORRO ...sin ejercerlo  degenera las cualidades fundamentales del metal físico como , por ejemplo, el mismísimo y básico anonimato...casi nada . El discurso metalero en estos hilos petáos de estafadores insertáos en esta jerarkía corrupta , muchos de ellos, peseterillos de tres al cuarto pero en conjunto tremendamente dañinos, es tan falaz como el del peor BTC. Pero wé, esencial e historicamente, las cucarachas se infiltran ,pervierten y puentean **! *TODOS los movimientos con rendimientos jugosos para la independencia del individuo , léase descentralización . Desgraciadamente, la primera baja de esos asaltos SIEMPRE es la libertá.

De cualkier modo, y como planteamiento general - sin solución de continuidá mientras no se demuestre lo contrario - , las cryptos involucran a sus holders hacia la revalorización del subyacente y el efecto de red ...el Oro, hacia la devaluación y la atomización/división del ejercicio filofóxiko metalero colectivo , rateo particular mediante. El colmo es colaborar a la estafa contra el Gold y ser defensor de la "himbersión no especulativa". Y ya , lo de sentar cátedra ante profanos... encaje de bolillos.

Las cryptos , dure lo k dure, se follan estos chanchullos contra el metal ,@antorob reparaba en ello recientemente. Los carcas corruptos k se han perdido el tren se han ganáo el desekilibrio actual a pulso - y desgraciada y colateralmente , también algunos convencidos de los ideales metaleros , idealistas k siempre pagan el pato -. Respecto a los primeros, puro Karma. Poético.

*Si se está en ésto por la libertá...Cryptos en DEX y Oro físico. El resto, mierda perfumada en un mundo de miserables, charlatanes y chorizos...tan podrida como todo lo demás.







*!* _Como decía el mariconsón Wilde..."Todo el mundo mata lo k ama...el valiente, con una espada" ( pero la mayoría, baratillos,como en todo lo demás... con una traición ). En estos hilos los crédulos novatos tienen clamorosos censores y trollacos , pero también defensores acérrimos haciendo odas en rima ferpekta. Éso sí, todos mangando y escondiendo la patita, al alimón.

Con lo k lo suyo no es abrazar dogmas y hechos cerrados por akí...sino pillar pistas...y leer sobre ellas FUERA, para desarrollar criterio personal._


----------



## esseri (14 Mar 2021)

No recuerdo el forero k aludía a Basilea III. Lo suelto al general.

EL LBMA se ha escakeado 6 meses de algunas implementaciones y otras se han retrasado hasta 2023 , en el enésimo pateo de la lata...pero parece k hay parte de ellas k se activan en Junio - la inmensa mayoría son normas banksters sin nada k ver con el Gold - ( el Net Stable Funding Ratio / NSFR ) y éso tendría implicaciones directas en el respaldo físico a los malabares del Oro. No recuerdo ánde, pero lo he leído un par de veces.

Con pinzas y "ver para creer" , por supuestón...pero éso, vamos viendo.


----------



## Tolagu (14 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Claro k especulas en físico. Todo el k lo hace en papel maneja una regla de 3 : K la corrupción del precio a la k colabora incida MENOS sobre su patrimonio físico k sobre sus posiciones fiat y éso - carga de metal mediante o no - es territorio común, no patrimonio del maligno JPMorgan, k como monopolio del mal, son los padres. Más allá del precio , el propio papel - deuda originalmente ideada para la financiación de unos productores k se alinean con un planteamiento de AHORRO ...sin ejercerlo  degenera las cualidades fundamentales del metal físico como , por ejemplo, el mismísimo y básico anonimato...casi nada . El discurso metalero en estos hilos petáos de estafadores insertáos en esta jerarkía corrupta , muchos de ellos, peseterillos de tres al cuarto pero en conjunto tremendamente dañinos, es tan falaz como el del peor BTC. Pero wé, esencial e historicamente, las cucarachas se infiltran ,pervierten y puentean **! *TODOS los movimientos con rendimientos jugosos para la independencia del individuo , léase descentralización . Desgraciadamente, la primera baja de esos asaltos SIEMPRE es la libertá.
> 
> De cualkier modo, y como planteamiento general - sin solución de continuidá mientras no se demuestre lo contrario - , las cryptos involucran a sus holders hacia la revalorización del subyacente y el efecto de red ...el Oro, hacia la devaluación y la atomización/división del ejercicio filofóxiko metalero colectivo , rateo particular mediante. El colmo es colaborar a la estafa contra el Gold y ser defensor de la "himbersión no especulativa". Y ya , lo de sentar cátedra ante profanos... encaje de bolillos.
> 
> ...



Te leo, a veces con dificultad, pero de verdad que empiezo a estar un pelín cansado de los pensamientos binarios y cuasi religiosos. Especular con físico, pagando un +premium y recibiendo un -premium me parece una gilipollez. Una soberana gilipollez. Pero vamos, que no soy Dios ni tengo la razón absoluta que destilas tu en tus comentarios.

Y por cierto, papelitos son las acciones de las mineras. Que no se de dónde cojones te crees que salen los metales. Que a veces no te enteras con el batiburrillo que traes entre el oro, la plata, las cristos.......

Y lejos estoy de decir a nadie, novato o no, lo que tiene que hacer. Expreso mi opinión, la mía. El que quiera que la lea, y el que no, tiene el ignore que funciona de puta madre.


----------



## esseri (14 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Te leo, a veces con dificultad, pero de verdad que empiezo a estar un pelín cansado de los pensamientos binarios y cuasi religiosos. Especular con físico, pagando un +premium y recibiendo un -premium me parece una gilipollez. Una soberana gilipollez. Pero vamos, que no soy Dios ni tengo la razón absoluta que destilas tu en tus comentarios.
> 
> Y por cierto, papelitos son las acciones de las mineras. Que no se de dónde cojones te crees que salen los metales. Que a veces no te enteras con el batiburrillo que traes entre el oro, la plata, las cristos.......
> 
> Y lejos estoy de decir a nadie, novato o no, lo que tiene que hacer. Expreso mi opinión, la mía. El que quiera que la lea, y el que no, tiene el ignore que funciona de puta madre.



Pues para no hacerlo, cojonudo encabezado, el del consejo. Pero vamos...k el resto no es un apunte personal, asínn k no deberías pillarlo por ahí ( al menos, yo no lo he hecho por éso ).

Pero wé, k biba el ignore... & el k no lo use, tiene opiniones de todo pelo, k debería ayudar a kadakualo a pensar por sí mismo.

K es lo mejor k se puede sacar de akí. Y ése, es todo el consejito k yo me permito.

Y ya. Puedes ir en paz, helmano.


----------



## aleg (14 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo, pero, para dar mis primeros pasitos, lo idea es plata o monedas muy pequeñas de oro. En plan meter 100-150 euros para ver de primera mano cómo es esto.
> Si tengo que escoger entre oro de poco tamaño o 4 onzas de plata, y las previsiones son que el oro baje y la plata pueda subir bastante.... Tanto por tanto, pues mejor plata, no?



Yo no soy experto en oro y plata, pero para la cantidad que quieres invertir, mejor plata...y si quieres reducir el riesgo a 0, cambia en el BDE los 100-150€ por monedas de 12€ de plata ley 925. Tendrás plata sin riesgo alguno si baja de precio y/o decides deshacer la inversión.


----------



## burbuje (14 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Yo no soy experto en oro y plata, pero para la cantidad que quieres invertir, mejor plata...y si quieres reducir el riesgo a 0, cambia en el BDE los 100-150€ por monedas de 12€ de plata ley 925. Tendrás plata sin riesgo alguno si baja de precio y/o decides deshacer la inversión.



Ya no vivo en España (por lo del BDE) pero gracias por el comentario!


----------



## esseri (14 Mar 2021)

_Para pomperos - y más allá -. Este tipo me mola porke además de controlar un wevo, huye de Ohmaigózs Madmaxistas y otras gaitas k difuminan la panorámica metalera.

Al ruidoso Desogames de los Shadow Contracts, el Comex en llamas y tóa la pinícula ( por cierto, el chanchullo clamoroso, a priori, está en un LBMA hiperdesrregulado, no el Comex...otro tótem facilón enkistado en la cháchara metalera ) , lo magréo en un cara a cara como un muñeco de trapo. Por ejemplo.

Por cierto...según sus tesis, una adecuación al físico como la k propone Basilea III caería como un yunke sobre minoyes de depositarios en ETF - muchos de ellos, simpáticos trader especulatas - k obraron sin la diligencia debida en su exposición al metal ( personalmente, me juego caña y pintxotorti ... a k salen bastante más escaldáos k los JPMorgan, BBanksters y otros demonios oficiales de la narrativa metalera - y encantáo, por mis partex , mirusté - ). Desarmar esa proporción de cientos de onzas papel por onza física k tantos réditos ha dado y tanto ha condicionado el crecimiento del Metal, puede ser una cajita de sorpresas ( de hecho, k la mayor parte del peso de esan irregularidá clamososa no cayera sobre los hombros de la Kastuza Metalera, sería una de las mayores razones para esperar k asuntos como Basilea III prosperasen ).

En fin...ahí keda por si vale._

*Thread by @profitsplusid on Thread Reader App*


1 / Para cualquier inversor fiduciario, institucional o individual que esté considerando los metales preciosos y quiera comprender los riesgos estructurales reales entre poseer metales físicos directamente frente a ETF en una cuenta de corretaje, esta investigación es para usted.
2 / Como administrador de un fondo físico de oro y plata y propietario de un gran depositario, comprendo los matices entre la representación de precios y la propiedad real de metales preciosos.
3 / Aunque los inversores utilizan ETF para exponerse a los precios, se sorprenderán al comprender que es todo lo que poseen ... el precio para ese momento.
4 / Primero volvamos al fiasco de Gamestop / Robinhood. Ese evento descubrió un verdadero riesgo sistémico del sistema. Vea el siguiente video para comprender lo que significa una verdadera crisis de liquidez para cualquier persona con una cuenta de corretaje

(Robinhood CEO discusses whether it faced liquidity problems )

, así como

5 / el efecto dominó a otras casas de bolsa, bancos y miembros compensadores.
6 / Otro riesgo sistémico se está construyendo frente a nosotros; excepto que esto es por la posible desventaja. A diferencia de Robinhood, que no permite nuevas compras de acciones, *¿qué pasa si las instituciones dicen que no más ventas y detienen la negociación para proteger el sistema?*
7 / Los últimos datos de margen publicados por Finra hasta enero de 2020 muestran que los niveles de deuda de margen aumentaron un 2,6% mes a mes hasta un máximo histórico. advisorperspectives.com/dshort/updates…
8 / Tratar de diversificar un evento de riesgo sistémico con una cuenta de corretaje tradicional es muy difícil. Las fallas en la liquidez y las contrapartes crean una multitud de eventos en cascada. Aunque sea extremo, pregúntale a los dinosaurios (que tenían una gran diversidad hasta que golpeó el asteroide).
9 / Lo que muchos no entienden es el funcionamiento interno del sistema financiero y lo que eso significa para el titular promedio de una cuenta de corretaje.
10 / Lo que pensamos que vimos en nuestra cuenta de corretaje que representa la verdadera propiedad fue simplemente un espejismo. El propietario registrado de todas las acciones mantenidas en una cuenta de corretaje (nombre de la calle) pertenece a Depository Trust Company (DTC).
11 / Para confundir más las cosas, Cede & Co. (una sociedad dentro de DTC) figura como el propietario registrado y no usted. ¡Bienvenido a América! dtcc.com/settlement-and…
12 / El inversionista final solo se considera un beneficiario final. investor.gov/what-registere…

13 / Y para comprender la diferencia entre propietarios registrados y beneficiarios, no busque más. investor.gov/what-differenc…
14 / Para explicar esto más claramente, veamos una presentación de ETFS Silver Trust ante la SEC. "Los Valores se emitirán como valores totalmente registrados registrados a nombre de Cede & Co."
15 / “todos los Valores depositados por los Participantes Directos con DTC están registrados a nombre de la sociedad designada por DTC, Cede & Co.”… “DTC no tiene conocimiento de los Beneficiarios reales de los Valores” sec.gov/Archives/edgar…
16 / Folleto GLD pág. 30, “No se emitirán certificados individuales para las Acciones. En cambio, los certificados globales son depositados por el Fiduciario con DTC y registrados a nombre de Cede & Co., como nominado para DTC.
17 / Los certificados globales evidencian todas las Acciones en circulación en cualquier momento ”.
spdrgoldshares.com/media/GLD/file…
18 / Debido a los riesgos estructurales / operativos y la posible imposibilidad de recibir metales preciosos dentro de los ETF descritos con más detalle aquí, ¿cuál es el propósito de un ETF de metales preciosos?
19 / Bueno, pregúntele al propietario de un barco ... "Los dos días más felices en la vida de un propietario de un barco: el día que compra el barco y el día que vende el barco". Sin embargo, si los barcos se hunden entre estas fechas, eso se convierte en su responsabilidad.
20 / Los ETF son vehículos comerciales. En el caso de los metales preciosos, no representan más que volatilidad de precios.
21 / Muchos de estos ETF están estructurados como fideicomisos por contrato o fideicomisos otorgantes. Estos fideicomisos no son una compañía de inversión registrada bajo la ley de compañías de inversión de 1940.
22 / Los metales físicos mantenidos directamente al alcance de la mano o en una bóveda segregada y asegurada sin ningún intermediario, es la mejor manera de reducir el riesgo. Explico esto más a fondo con esta entrevista. macrovoices.com/podcasts-colle…
23 / Los fiduciarios e inversores deben comprender los beneficios del metal físico, así como la simplicidad de tener el control directo de sus activos durante el riesgo sistémico.
24 / Si el sistema financiero toma agua, el metal físico que se mantiene directamente no tiene contraparte y Cede & Co. en ninguna parte está estampada en la barra.
25 / Si esto no le brinda claridad y aún tiene preguntas, comuníquese con nosotros o envíenos sus comentarios. También pido que este artículo se transmita a otros para que comprendan la importante distinción entre 2 estructuras de inversión completamente diferentes.




------------------------------------------------------------------------
_La verdá es k cuesta pensar k la exhaustiva exposición anterior no tenga k ver con la salida absolutamente descomunal de físico k se está dando en LBMA y Comex...a razón de varias magnitudes respecto a las salidas históricas más altas, k se dice fácil . Me remito a la única frase k me he permitido destacar en negrita . ( y una idea común de todos por akí de k la kastuza cambiará las reglas en cuanto le convenga ). El chiste de reembolso a un usuario de ETF si el mercáo se interrumpe - frente a la más k lógica revalorización PRIVADA de los MPs físicos - puede ser antológico ( y sin conspiranoias de kinta dimensión, por un escenario contemplado por cualkier metalero ) . En fin...k los "beneficiarios" crucen los dedos para k el tradeo de años haya merecido la pena...aunke cabe una duda pero k muy razonable de k éso no sea asínnn ( Respecto a las mineras...ídem de ídem : Siempre me he preguntado ké garantías creen tener tanto sus titulares como las propias empresas explotadoras sobre el metal subyacente de esa apuesta en un break del sistema, más aún en jurisdicciones bananeras a las k reclamar derechos - algo en lo k Kaplan, por ejemplo, insistía SIEMPRE : la idoneidá de una jurisdicción fiable ( ¿? ) ante una posible reclamación de derechos - ).

Y weno, sólo un par de puntos k , en un vistazo epidérmico, parece k cojean :

- el Oro papel no garantiza sikiera k el depositante sea pagado en fiat proporcionalmente a la cantidá de metal a la k presuntamente estaría expuesto , k nahide se ekivoke ( menos aún en el caso más k lógico de una revalorización brutal por falta absoluta de suministro ) ... sino al capital social con k se responsabilice la empresa contratada ( el ETF ). Vamos k eso de trincar en SLV y pasarse a PSLV k se ha visto en la operativa reciente de WSS , va a ser k ni se sabe cuánto tiempo puede durar...

- Tras una info anterior k subí hace unos días de este mismo tipo : el Custodio puede delegar en Subcustodios el servicio rekerido...y es el DEPOSITARIO kien debe asegurarse con auditorías k sus intereses son preservados. En caso de incumplimiento, el Custodio inicial sería también víctima, nunca responsable.

Los Bbanksters, con ésa tan cacareada relación de cientos a uno en físico , lo mismito se están partiendo la poya, sentaditos sobre sus brillantes palés, mirusté...mientras algún pseusoMadmaxista k juega a dos barajas espera sus kiebras... cuchillo y tenedor en ristre y servilleta anudada al gaznate..._


----------



## Atolladero (14 Mar 2021)

¿Que os parece la evolución diaria del platino? Alguien experto en técnico podría decirme si los dos martillos invertidos de los dos últimos días tienen algún significado.


----------



## IvanRios (14 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Yo no soy experto en oro y plata, pero para la cantidad que quieres invertir, mejor plata...y si quieres reducir el riesgo a 0, cambia en el BDE los 100-150€ por monedas de 12€ de plata ley 925. Tendrás plata sin riesgo alguno si baja de precio y/o decides deshacer la inversión.



Hace mucho tiempo que las monedas de 12 "volaron". Ahora se pueden comprar a particulares pero lógicamente a más de 12 euros.


----------



## timi (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## Josebs (14 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Yo no soy experto en oro y plata, pero para la cantidad que quieres invertir, mejor plata...y si quieres reducir el riesgo a 0, cambia en el BDE los 100-150€ por monedas de 12€ de plata ley 925. Tendrás plata sin riesgo alguno si baja de precio y/o decides deshacer la inversión.



*Tendrás plata sin riesgo alguno si baja de precio y/o decides deshacer la inversión. *

INCORRECTO.


----------



## Scarjetas (14 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Yo no soy experto en oro y plata, pero para la cantidad que quieres invertir, mejor plata...y si quieres reducir el riesgo a 0, cambia en el BDE los 100-150€ por monedas de 12€ de plata ley 925. Tendrás plata sin riesgo alguno si baja de precio y/o decides deshacer la inversión.



Yo estoy pensando en pillarme 1kg de plata, ahora me entra el bonus y no se si hacerlo la verdad


----------



## conde84 (14 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> Yo no soy experto en oro y plata, pero para la cantidad que quieres invertir, mejor plata...y si quieres reducir el riesgo a 0, cambia en el BDE los 100-150€ por monedas de 12€ de plata ley 925. Tendrás plata sin riesgo alguno si baja de precio y/o decides deshacer la inversión.



En ningún banco de España te van a dar monedas de 12 euros porque no las tienen.


----------



## casaire (14 Mar 2021)

Yo sigo comprando oro y plata..La semana pasada 2 lingotes de plata de kilo , 20 "mapple leaf" 999.9 plata y 4 monedas de 20 francos oro y una de 20 marcos de oro alemana...... Más para el stock y la jubilación.
Soy autónomo y me estoy planteando darme de baja y esos 370 euros mensuales que me exprimen , pues un soberano más al stock.
En el banco lo justo para poder pedir un buen crédito si fuera necesario.

El dinero real está en los MP...Desde hace más de 5000 años que la gente valora los MP como dinero real..... Que puede salir mal ?.
teniendo en cuenta que 1 de cada 5 dólares que circula lo han fotocopiado este año pasado....Y la deuda se dispara a trillones de dólares.....Ahorrariaís en euros o en oro y plata..????.

Un saludo.


----------



## Silver94 (14 Mar 2021)

Yo el año pasado compré mucha plata. 18-20 euros salía la moneda. Ahora estoy equilibrando comprando más oro.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 Mar 2021)

casaire dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta que 1 de cada 5 dólares que circula lo han fotocopiado este año pasado....



Creo que es 1 de cada 4, o incluso un poco menos, a este paso sera 1 de cada 3 este mismo año, así que mejor me lo pones.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Mar 2021)

Yo creo que ahora el oro está bastante asequible. Puede bajar más, pero también es posible que en estos precios rebote. Yo creo que voy a cargar una onza (o algo menos un pandita chino que está algo más barato y no tengo ninguno).

PD.- Reflexión.- Viendo el ataque del otro día al SEPE, está claro que eso es una tendencia que va a ir a más. Si viviéramos un ciberataque gordo a nivel mundial, con caida generalizad de la red por horas o días, creo que la gente volvería a mirar a los MP como lo que son: Riqueza concentrada y tangible.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Mar 2021)

Los de silversqueeze son inasequibles al desaliento:


----------



## esseri (15 Mar 2021)

Spoiler: ...



Algo 'tié' que haber


----------



## Furillo (15 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Los de silversqueeze son inasequibles al desaliento:


----------



## FranMen (15 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Los de silversqueeze son inasequibles al desaliento:



Espérate que nos sumemos los burbujos


----------



## Muttley (15 Mar 2021)

Polonia comprará 100 toneladas de oro ''para mostrar la fuerza de su economía''

_100 toneladas de oro va a comprar Polonia 
Para demostrar la fuerza de su economía.

A mi me parece curioso.
Con la cantidad de papeles de colores que imprimen en Bruselas y que necesiten la reliquia bárbara para sacar pecho.
Eso que los bancos centrales guardan “únicamente por tradición”._

“El Banco Nacional de Polonia (BNP) ha anunciado que planea la compra a corto plazo de 100 toneladas de oro para aumentar las reservas del país y alcanzar las 329, más del doble que hace tres años.

Adam Glapinski, gobernador del BNP, ha asegurado este lunes que uno de los objetivos de la operación es "mostrar la fuerza de la economía" polaca y que su intención es que las reservas de oro lleguen a suponer el 20% de las reservas nacionales, frente al 3,8% en 2017.

Glapinski, que en una entrevista con el semanario _Sieci_ confirmó su intención de completar un segundo término de seis años más al frente del BNP porque "es el período natural para instituciones que requieren continuidad", señaló que el oro se almacenará en Polonia, lo que "es importante, entre otras cosas, por cómo se percibe al país desde fuera".
Entre 2018 y 2019 Polonia adquirió 126 toneladas de oro y repatrió 100 toneladas más que estaban siendo custodiadas por el Banco de Inglaterra, con lo que llegó a acumular las 228,6 toneladas con que cuenta actualmente, situándose en el puesto 22 de los países con mayores reservas de este metal.

*El matiz político de la acción*

La decisión de almacenar la mayor parte de las reservas nacionales de oro en suelo polaco tiene un matiz político, al considerarse que Polonia retorna a la situación anterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

En aquel momento histórico, al igual que otros países, perdió o tuvo que trasladar al extranjero sus reservas de oro; por ese motivo, el BNP acuñó una moneda especial conmemorativa en 2019 con la forma de un pequeño lingote de oro y la inscripción "oro devuelto a los polacos".
La decisión estratégica de compra de oro fue, entre otros, el resultado de la buena situación económica y el aumento sostenido de los activos de reserva.
El oro se percibe como un componente estratégico de las reservas de divisas, en parte porque está libre de riesgo crediticio definido como la posibilidad de incumplimiento del emisor, debido a su desvinculación de la política económica de cualquier país.
Ponderando la buena coyuntura económica del país, comparada con la de otros países europeos, Glapinski dijo que Polonia tiene aún un gran potencial de crecimiento y que "no hay ninguna razón" para que no llegue a crecer un 2 ó 3 % más que otras economías de Europa occidental.
"Todavía tenemos una deuda pública relativamente baja, hemos salido más fuertes (que otros) de todas las crisis, sin pérdidas o con pocas pérdidas, reduciendo cada vez más la distancia con los mayores países, mucho más afectados", dijo el gobernador, añadiendo que la posibilidad de un cambio en los tipos de interés es "casi inexistente".
La economía polaca se contrajo un 2,8% durante 2020 debido a la pandemia, rompiendo una tendencia ininterrumpida de crecimiento iniciada en 1991 y que le llevó a crecer un 4,5 % en 2019.”


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Mar 2021)

Ya lo he comentado, pero lo vuelvo a comentar.

A pesar de que el oro no levanta cabeza las mineras están subiendo de hace unas semanas acá. Por ejemplo yo llevo Franconevada con la que perdía un 20% y en unos pocos días ha recuperado pasando de los 100 a los 120, SANDSTORM, parecido, ha pasado en pocos días de los 6 los 7, otras se han comportado un poco peor como BTG, pero también han recuperado algo.

Digo yo que el sector está anticipando alguna buena noticia en la cotización del jorro... si no, no me lo acabo de explicar. Especialmente bien se comportaron la semana de corrección en que todas las tecnológicas corrigieron fuerte y estas aguantaron el chaparrón.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Mar 2021)

Buenisimo







Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (15 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Buenisimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En elefantes vale, pero en humanos, como no seas contorsionista, mal lo veo


----------



## OBDC (15 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> En elefantes vale, pero en humanos, como no seas contorsionista, mal lo veo



Interesantes cosas se te ocurren...

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2021)

Un fulano discrepando del rol del Oro en Basilea III - de hecho, ninguneándolo , a raíz de un presunto mail del BIS - ...y twits a raíz de ello ( de metaleros moskeáos ).

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## IvanRios (16 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien tiene un gráfico del precio de la plata que abarque al menos desde el año 1973 hasta la actualidad, please?


----------



## Tolagu (16 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene un gráfico del precio de la plata que abarque al menos desde el año 1973 hasta la actualidad, please?



Silver Prices - 100 Year Historical Chart


----------



## timi (16 Mar 2021)

*Larry McDonald advierte "Se acerca el gran terremoto [del mercado]"*

_Escrito por Christopg Gisiger a través de TheMarket.ch,_
El estado de ánimo es irritable. Los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro están aumentando, el dólar tiende a fortalecerse y las principales acciones tecnológicas están bajo presión. En consecuencia, las tensiones son altas cuando la Reserva Federal decida sobre el rumbo futuro de su política monetaria este miércoles.
_*"La Fed está de espaldas a la pared",*_ dice Larry McDonald durante una conversación a través de Zoom. El macroestratega de renombre internacional y ex operador senior de Lehman Brothers advierte que la Reserva Federal tiene poco tiempo para mitigar la explosiva situación en los mercados de bonos y divisas. De lo contrario, dice, la economía mundial corre el riesgo de sufrir otra crisis.


Desde la primavera pasada, el fundador del asesor de inversiones independiente The Bear Traps Report ha estado recomendando inversiones en el sector de las materias primas, donde cree que ha comenzado un nuevo superciclo. Él reiteró su recomendación durante su última conversación con el mercado a finales de 2020. En la actualidad, su llamado a un gran comercio reactivación ha convertido en el consenso de Wall Street.
En esta nueva entrevista con The Market / NZZ, que ha sido editada y condensada para mayor claridad, Larry McDonald explica por qué espera que la Reserva Federal recurra al control de la curva de rendimiento bastante pronto y lo que eso significará para el oro y la plata. También explica por qué la rotación en materias primas y acciones de valor apenas está comenzando y dónde ve actualmente las mejores oportunidades de inversión.
*Después de la agitación de las últimas semanas, todos los ojos están puestos en la Reserva Federal. ¿Qué pueden esperar los inversores de la reunión de la Fed del miércoles?*


> *Estamos en un punto en el que el mercado se está moviendo muy por delante de la Reserva Federal. *La Fed tiene una "guía basada en resultados", pero la bestia, esa serpiente en el mercado, quiere más que eso. Básicamente, el mercado está diciendo: "La economía de Estados Unidos va a crecer un 6 o 7% este año, y eso te obligará a disminuir en el tercer o cuarto trimestre". A medida que los inversores están valorando una reducción de las compras de activos de la Fed, las condiciones financieras se están endureciendo; especialmente en los mercados emergentes, donde los diferenciales de los swaps de incumplimiento crediticio están aumentando. Hasta ahora, las condiciones financieras no se acercan a niveles extremadamente peligrosos. Pero el problema es que todo el mundo cree que estamos en una situación similar a la de 2018.



*¿Qué quieres decir con eso?*



> Una vez más, la Fed está jugando al tipo duro: el mercado exige un pivote de política, pero la Fed está tratando de mantenerse en su camino, esencialmente señalando a los inversores: "No, relájese". Tuvimos una configuración similar en 2013, 2016 y 2018. Estos fueron los tres cambios de política monetaria más importantes en los que las presiones del mercado rompieron la trayectoria política deseada por la Fed. *El problema es que en ese entonces la Fed tenía más cuerda para jugar al Tough Guy ya que la economía era más fuerte. En 2018, por ejemplo* , la economía estadounidense estaba creando cientos de miles de puestos de trabajo al mes. Por el contrario, la relación empleo-población actual está 3,5 puntos porcentuales por debajo de los niveles de enero de 2020. Esto significa que 13 millones de estadounidenses están fuera de la fuerza laboral. Para volver a los niveles anteriores a la pandemia, la economía tiene que crear más de 540.000 puestos de trabajo al mes durante dos años.



*Entonces, ¿qué significa esto para la reunión de la Fed de esta semana?*


> *La Fed es el banco central del planeta Tierra. Cada vez que intentaron interpretar a Tough Guy, volaron la economía global. *Esta vez, la ventana Tough Guy de la Fed es mucho menor. En 2018 o 2013, esa ventana era de nueve a diez meses. Ahora, son como dos meses porque la economía está muy débil. Si permiten que las condiciones financieras se endurezcan aún más, corren el riesgo de un ciclo de incumplimiento importante. *El efecto multiplicador negativo de un dólar más fuerte es mucho mayor para la economía mundial de lo que anticipa la Fed*. No pueden permitirse que el dólar suba más porque hay tanta deuda denominada en dólares en el mundo, tanto comercio vinculado al dólar. Si hacen estallar eso, solo volará de regreso a los EE. UU. Y obligará a la Reserva Federal a un cambio de política de todos modos. Es como con un cambio de aceite en el taller de reparación de automóviles: puede pagar ahora o puede pagar más tarde. Por eso la Fed tiene que pagar ahora.



*¿Por qué?*


> *La Fed está contra la pared, todo apunta a una acción proactiva el 17 de marzo.* Deben suprimir los temores de la reducción gradual y cortar estos riesgos, o de lo contrario, harán estallar la economía mundial por cuarta vez desde 2013. Estamos escuchando que ' ya están recibiendo llamadas entrantes de bancos centrales de mercados emergentes en este momento. Si el presidente de la Fed, Jay Powell, juega a Tough Guy manteniéndose en el camino actual, sin ofrecer más garantías de una acomodación más profunda y sostenible, la bestia dentro del mercado seguirá presionándolo hasta que se rompa. Veremos una repetición del cuarto trimestre de 2018 y el primer trimestre de 2019, donde la Fed se vio obligada a dar un giro completamente vergonzoso. Uno de esos es suficiente para el legado de Powell, no quiere dos.



*¿Qué tipo de medidas se pueden esperar?*


> *Eventualmente, obtendremos la reducción, pero el punto abrumador es que otras armas deben ir primero. *Una Reserva Federal que ofrece alojamiento insuficiente coloca a los mercados en el punto de mira de un evento sin riesgo. Lo primero que intentarán hacer es proporcionar algunos puntos de datos concretos. Por ejemplo, la economía estadounidense tiene que crear 10 millones de puestos de trabajo para que la Fed haga cualquier cosa en el balance. Otra forma en que pueden salir es la guía del calendario, pero ese es un armamento más sofisticado. En resumidas cuentas, deberían decir: «Desde ahora y hasta fin de año, la QE continuará en 120.000 millones de dólares al mes, y queremos que la inflación de la PCE se sitúe entre el 2 y el 2,5% y permanezca allí durante 24 meses». Con eso en su lugar, *todo lo que tienen que hacer es abrir la puerta dos o tres pulgadas para controlar la curva de rendimiento, y pueden contener el dólar.*



*La última vez que la Reserva Federal utilizó el control de la curva de rendimiento fue durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. ¿Por qué recurriría a una medida tan radical?*


> *Aquí está el pequeño y sucio secreto: hay demasiados bonos del Tesoro a la venta. *No hay suficientes compradores, y eso obligará a la Fed a intervenir. En 2020 se emitieron más de 3,6 billones de dólares en papel del gobierno de EE. UU. Frente a los 2,9 billones de dólares del año anterior. Con el nuevo paquete fiscal de $ 1,9 billones proveniente de Washington, la emisión en 2021 está programada para aumentar a $ 4 billones. Eso es mucho más que las compras del Tesoro de la Fed a través de QE, por lo que el diferencial entre QE y la emisión de deuda se vuelve mucho más amplio. Washington está haciendo tanto estímulo fiscal que estoy seguro de que esto obligará a la Fed a controlar la curva de rendimiento en septiembre. Si ese es el caso, presionará al dólar a la baja y hará que las materias primas, las acciones de valor, los cíclicos globales, los materiales y los mercados emergentes se vuelvan a toda marcha.



*¿Cómo?*


> *El despliegue del control de la curva de rendimiento es el armamento nuclear táctico. *Si la Fed descarta el control de la curva de rendimiento solo como una amenaza, suprimirá las tasas del Tesoro y los rendimientos reales serán mucho más negativos. Durante los últimos meses, la emisión ha superado las expectativas de inflación. Piense en ello como una carrera de autos: las emisiones de bonos del Tesoro estaban aumentando los rendimientos más rápido de lo que aumentaron las expectativas de inflación. Pero si la Fed comienza a reconocer que van a sacar nuevas armas como la orientación del calendario y el control de la curva de rendimiento, entonces están suprimiendo los rendimientos nominales. Entonces, si las expectativas de inflación continúan aumentando, los rendimientos reales se vuelven muy negativos, y es entonces cuando el oro y la plata despegarán. Creo que la plata puede duplicarse desde aquí hasta principios del próximo año. El oro podría subir un 50%.



*¿Cómo pueden los inversores posicionarse mejor en este entorno?*


> En términos de mercados emergentes, estamos *largos en Chile y Brasil. *En Asia, Corea del Sur parece atractiva. También nos gusta el ETF de KWEB, que consiste en las grandes acciones tecnológicas chinas. En el ámbito de las materias primas, tenemos una posición en el ETF XME, que posee principalmente *nombres de cobre y acero. *Una de las mejores empresas que poseemos es Teck Resources. Esta acción es casi como un fondo mutuo de materias primas, porque la empresa tiene exposición al cobre, al níquel e incluso a la energía. Otro favorito es Mosaic porque en un ciclo de productos básicos donde hay problemas climáticos en todo el mundo, *las obras agrícolas son una buena apuesta.*



*¿Qué pasa con los metales preciosos?*


> *Cuando se trata de metales preciosos, amamos a los mineros de plata* como Hecla Mining. Cuando la Fed flexibilice su política, los mineros de plata superarán al metal subyacente y superarán al oro porque hay más apalancamiento allí.



*El precio del oro ha bajado más del 15% desde su máximo histórico en agosto. ¿Cuál es el problema?*


> *Todo el mundo piensa que es 2013, por lo que los temores de la puesta a punto son altísimos por el oro. Pero la Fed no puede repetir sus errores. *Deben limitar los rendimientos si quieren preservar la recuperación económica mundial. Por tanto, la convexidad con el oro es muy atractiva. Cada tramo más bajo en rendimientos reales actuará como una honda más alta para el oro. Por eso amamos a Newmont. Las acciones cotizan a 6 veces el EBITDA con un rendimiento de dividendos del 4%, lo que le brinda cierta protección a la baja. Y recuerde: la caída de las materias primas de 2011-2016 ha fortalecido mucho el balance de estas empresas mineras de oro de alta calidad.



*El presidente Joe Biden acaba de aprobar un programa económico de 1,9 billones de dólares. ¿Cuáles son las posibilidades de un segundo proyecto de ley de estímulo, dirigido a la infraestructura?*


> Es importante tener en cuenta que *un segundo acuerdo fiscal para 2021 no es un fracaso. *Para aprobar el actual proyecto de ley de estímulo de 1,9 billones de dólares, los demócratas utilizaron la reconciliación. Es un truco muy especial en la política estadounidense, porque con la reconciliación no se necesitan 60 votos para aprobar un proyecto de ley en el Senado. Todo lo que necesitas son 50 votos. Sin embargo, la reconciliación debe estar ligada a un año presupuestario. Esto significa que la próxima vez que los demócratas puedan usarlo probablemente sea en el cuarto trimestre, a fines de noviembre o diciembre, y vincularlo al presupuesto del año siguiente. Entonces, la única forma de hacer un proyecto de ley de infraestructura en los próximos seis meses es con una legislación tradicional.



*¿Es eso posible, dada la amplitud de la brecha entre republicanos y demócratas en los últimos años?*


> Para eso se necesitan esencialmente diez republicanos. En este momento, los centristas de Hill, gente como Mitt Romney del lado republicano o Joe Manchin del lado demócrata, son las personas más poderosas de Washington. Quieren hacer un programa de infraestructura, pero quieren financiarlo con ingresos fiscales. No creen en cosas como la teoría monetaria moderna, donde la Fed está financiando el déficit. *Entonces vas a necesitar un aumento de impuestos. Y en este sentido, escuchamos que podrían perseguir algún tipo de impuesto fijo sobre las FAANG, las grandes empresas de tecnología.*



*¿Qué significa esto para Apple, Google, Facebook y otros pesos pesados de la tecnología?*


> Tenga en cuenta que estamos en una revolución populista: *el riesgo de desigualdad que conduzca a disturbios sociales es alto y eso ejerce presión sobre los políticos para que aprueben proyectos de ley para gravar a los ricos. *Pero un impuesto sobre el patrimonio es extremadamente complicado, llevaría años. La forma más sencilla de hacer algo en términos de impuestos es gravar a las empresas más grandes. En los años ochenta, las 100 principales empresas de EE. UU. Mantenían entre el 45 y el 50% de las ganancias totales. Hoy en día, las 20 empresas más grandes controlan entre el 85 y el 90%. Además de eso, cerca del 40% de la capitalización de mercado del S&P 500 está relacionada con la tecnología. Así que la tecnología es la fruta madura que deben perseguir los populistas en el Congreso.



*¿Una razón más por la que las acciones tecnológicas siguen bajo presión?*


> Ejecutamos un montón de modelos. Por ejemplo, analizamos el precio de las acciones de Berkshire Hathaway frente al Nasdaq 100 o el Dow Jones Industrial frente al Nasdaq. El 8 de marzo fue la segunda vez en 2021 que el Nasdaq cerró con una caída del 2% y el Dow cerró al alza. *No hemos visto este tipo de datos desde el colapso de las puntocom. Es un evento muy raro que históricamente coincide con una rotación a largo plazo de las acciones de tecnología. Esa es una señal muy alentadora para las acciones de valor. *En este sentido, nos gusta el ETF de EWU. Es una maravillosa canasta de acciones porque está llena de valores financieros y nombres de clase mundial como BP, Rio Tinto o Glencore. Oficialmente, se llama ETF del Reino Unido, pero es más como un ETF de valor global.



*¿Significa esto que la rotación hacia acciones cíclicas apenas ha comenzado?*


> *Muchos inversores de todo el mundo tienen una cartera de acciones que fue diseñada para el entorno deflacionario de la década anterior. *La década que tenemos por delante, con todo lo que tenemos por delante en términos de estímulo fiscal y monetario, populismo, regulación e impuestos, empujará a los inversores hacia acciones relacionadas con valores más globales. Ahí es donde van a estar los mejores rendimientos.



*Entonces, ¿la estrategia anteriormente exitosa de «comprar la caída» de simplemente comprar más acciones tecnológicas después de cada caída ya no funciona?*


> *La potencia de la compra por inmersión está en modo de decadencia. *El valor global realmente está empezando a dar una patada a la tecnología, y cuando eso sucede, despierta lo que se llama «dinero real». Tenga en cuenta: hay dinero rápido, en su mayoría fondos de cobertura que son ágiles y hacen movimientos rápidos. Por el contrario, el dinero real se mueve lentamente. Ese tipo de inversores no toman decisiones de asignación de activos rápidamente. Basan sus decisiones en comités y todo tipo de reuniones. Como resultado, las placas tectónicas se están moviendo bajo nuestros pies. Hemos visto temblores tras temblores en los que el valor está comenzando a aplastar el crecimiento, y ahora se acerca el terremoto. En Bear Traps, tenemos una charla de Bloomberg con 650 inversores institucionales, y puedo decir solo por estas conversaciones, que el dinero real está comenzando a moverse.*Y cuando el dinero real se mueve, es cuando ocurre el gran terremoto.*



*¿Qué tipo de dislocaciones causará esto?*


> *La tecnología probablemente disminuirá entre un 30 y un 40% en algún momento entre ahora y finales de octubre. *En la actualidad, la capitalización de mercado del Nasdaq 100 se acerca a los 12 billones de dólares, pero la mayoría de las acciones tecnológicas de gran capitalización no han cambiado desde julio del año pasado, mientras que las acciones relacionadas con las materias primas y el valor han subido entre un 20% y un 50%. En los EE. UU., Si habla con un centenar de familias de alto patrimonio neto, cada una de esas familias es propietaria de Apple, Google, Facebook y Amazon. Pero mire lo que está sucediendo: las acciones de Amazon están planas desde el 4 de julio de 2020. Eso es $ 1.5 billones de dinero muerto. El viernes pasado, Amazon volvió a fallar en la media móvil de 200 días. *Es como si Mike Tyson fuera derrotado por Buster Douglas, una de las mayores sorpresas en la historia del deporte. Esta psicología se mueve a través del mercado, empujando el proceso de migración de capital hacia juegos de valor y mercancías.*



continua


----------



## timi (16 Mar 2021)

*Sin embargo, las inversiones en materias primas en su mayoría no cumplen con la tendencia hacia los estándares ESG; especialmente cuando se trata de emisiones de CO2.*


> *El mejor comercio de ESG en el tablero es la energía nuclear. La empresa de uranio más grande de EE. UU. Es Cameco, con una capitalización de mercado de 7 dólares. *¡Piense en eso en relación con el patrimonio neto de Elon Musk! Apoyo el Green New Deal, pero esto necesita tiempo, porque la energía solar y eólica todavía están demasiado lejos para producir la cantidad de energía necesaria en todo el mundo, especialmente en India y China. La única forma de satisfacer esa demanda es mediante la energía nuclear. El uranio está saliendo de un mercado bajista de diez años y está entrando en un nuevo mercado alcista masivo. Se van a ajustar todos los contratos entre centrales eléctricas y productores de uranio. Por eso nos gusta el ETF URA, que es propietario de empresas como Cameco. Veo a algunas de estas empresas como seis embolsadoras: 500% de potencial alcista y 30 a 40% de riesgo a la baja, porque el uranio sigue siendo un producto de riesgo.



*En nuestra última conversación , recomendó inversiones en el sector energético. Desde entonces, nombres como Chevron, Royal Dutch Shell o Exxon Mobil han avanzado entre un 25 y un 60%. ¿Qué les aconseja a los inversores que hagan ahora?*


> *Por ahora, hemos recortado nuestro libro de energía:* hemos vendido la mitad de nuestras acciones en Chevron y hemos vendido dos tercios de nuestras posiciones en Exxon Mobil y en el ETF de XLE. ¿Qué sucede cuando se ingresa en la cuarta, quinta y sexta entrada de un ciclo de productos básicos, los sectores terciarios como el carbón metalúrgico se vuelven más atractivos? Claro, el carbón metalúrgico, también conocido como carbón coquizable, no es amigable con los ESG, pero no hay forma de evitarlo para la producción de acero y, por lo tanto, la construcción de rascacielos, puentes y cosas así. Entonces, al entrar en este auge de la infraestructura en todo el mundo, el carbón tiene muchas ventajas. Por eso tenemos nombres como Arch Resources y Peabody Energy. Tienen poco apalancamiento y son realmente baratos, una vez más, en función del riesgo / recompensa.



*¿Cuáles son los mayores peligros a los que hay que estar atentos en las próximas semanas y meses?*


> *Un lugar para observar son todos estos acuerdos de indulgencia en bienes raíces comerciales. *Cuando salgamos de Covid y las vacunas y el dinero del estímulo estén atravesando la economía, el mercado forzará la liberación de la tolerancia sobre muchos de estos préstamos. Entonces, si la gente no regresa lo suficientemente rápido a las ciudades, estos préstamos inmobiliarios comerciales se restablecerán. Esto significaría grandes incumplimientos y los bancos poseen muchos de estos préstamos. Además, muchos préstamos apalancados son realmente ricos. Y luego, existe potencialmente un acantilado fiscal:*La sostenibilidad del paquete de estímulo de 1,9 billones de dólares no es tan buena porque en gran parte se trata simplemente de transferencias de pagos que reemplazan la pérdida de ingresos de las personas que se quedan en casa. Por eso Estados Unidos necesita un segundo proyecto de ley de estímulo. Si no recibimos una segunda factura, tendremos un problema en aproximadamente un año a partir de ahora.*




Larry McDonald Warns "The Big [Market] Quake Is Coming" | ZeroHedge


----------



## Dadaria (16 Mar 2021)

Dejo aquí esta noticia sobre la Perth Mint. Parece que les cuesta cada vez más hacer frente a la demanda de físico (el forero ha hecho una traducción un poco "libre").

La Perth Mint entra en default y salva al Comex a costa de sus usuarios.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2021)

Me recuerda un cartel en un refugio de montaña: “no queremos tu basura, llévatela, es tuya”
La Carta de la Bolsa - Los bancos alemanes esencialmente les están diciendo a los clientes que lleven sus depósitos a otra parte


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Mar 2021)

Alguien puede interpretar esto? 







•Posted by
u/Sarifslv

4 hours ago






*COMEX delivered 3 contracts yesterday. This is what I meant about "falling off of a cliff". They added 96 in "same month" delivery. Took OI to 6m ounces. We'll see if this helps price rise as they need to deliver. Watching same month add closely.(dd natefishpa)*


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2021)

McGuire sigue en las suyas.

Se reafirma en las fechas ( 2023 sería Basilea IV , con lo k el único retraso sería el de puntos del tramo III , al 1 de enero de 2022 solicitado por el LBMA ), también en las proporciones de respaldo...e insiste k lo importante para este verano es el comentado NSFR.

La segunda parte del vídeo entrevista al dueño de un fondo implicado iwalmente en otra crypto respaldada en Oro**!* ( k anuncia inminentes proyectos en esa onda - ningún planteamiento k yo sepa iwala, ni de lejos, a Kinesis ...aunke ni idea de la operativa cotidiana - )

**! *Home - xbullion


----------



## sebboh (16 Mar 2021)

Turquía decreta por ley que cada joyero del país debe depositar medio kilogramo de oro en un banco público.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> Turquía decreta por ley que cada joyero del país debe depositar medio kilogramo de oro en un banco público.



Es alucinante cómo el asalto a un bien físico ( al k no aspiren a boicotear o destruír , sino a apropiárselo ) generaría consecuencias de mercáo en cadena positivas para el activo marginado ( siempre resalto k hundir el Oro como activo de Reserva , tirando su precio y su imagen... sólo conseguiría k mafias, redes de tráfico ilegal,etc lo adoptaran con rebaja para disponer de su propio sistema económico al margen del establishment). El Oro no lo tienes k hundir, prohibir o jakear... te lo tienes k APROPIAR Y SACAR DEL MERCÁO. Ambas cosas, o como amenaza a la orgía de fiat infinito seguirá siempre allí. Su imagen de Rikeza en la psike colectiva es absolutamente descomunal.

Ahora mismo, tienes a todo el sector de un país k se pirra por el Oro ...abierto de par en par a adkirir todo el metal k se le lleve en trato entre particulares - como ha estado pasando con los impuestazos k achicharraban el Gold en India , k petaba aviones con mulas desde Dubai, etc - . Y hasta primón incluído.

En fin...como para ponerte en Sozopol - por cierto, a zampar beluga a cucharadas y ver chortinas rusas y Ukranianas de veranito , k akello es la rrrreputa puerta del cielo ... y pillar un velerito pa´chartear por 4 chavos , como todo lo demás , por un Mar negro con menos olas k una bañera - con escala "comercial" en Estambul, k andará a cien o ciento y pico millas, un día de paseo - .

6 ó 7 onzitas , legalmente transportables a estos precios, y unas vacatas pa´recordar , por la patilla ...y sin bozal . Akojonante plan por si estos bastardos siguieran amargándonos la puta existencia dentro de 4 o 5 meses, k es lo k pinta.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Mar 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> Turquía decreta por ley que cada joyero del país debe depositar medio kilogramo de oro en un banco público.



Con un par de huevos. Medio kilo de oro, ahí es nada .

Los estados empiezan con el latrocino sano

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Con un par de huevos. Medio kilo de oro, ahí es nada .
> 
> Los estados empiezan con el latrocino sano
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk




Que se vayan preparando @Piel de Luna y los otros joyeros del foro como le salga eso bien a turkia aqui no van a bajar de pedir 2 kg por joyero.


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Con un par de huevos. Medio kilo de oro, ahí es nada .
> 
> Los estados empiezan con el latrocino sano
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues pa´un joyero, supongo k no. Relativamente no, claro...es pasta.

Es de flixpar , en toda la costa muslim-mediterránea , el mogollón de Oro colgado de las paredes de cualkier tiendita, como si fueran chistorras. Como en la foto de abajo del twit, vamos...pero cualkier chamizo.

Un occidentalito alucina la primera vez allí.


----------



## davitin (17 Mar 2021)

Vaya, pues parece que al final está cayendo el precio de las monedas de plata.

No se podía saber.


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2021)

Justo ahora han vuelto al precio previo al silver escuece (en tienda)


----------



## aleg (17 Mar 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> En ningún banco de España te van a dar monedas de 12 euros porque no las tienen.



El banco de España tiene, en Barcelona, Madrid...etc, tienes pocas, pero siempre tiene algunas. Proceden de las que cambian algunas personas que las tenían. Por eso digo que esas son las mejores, porque tienes la misma cantidad de plata (18 gr plata 925, que equivale a16,65gr de plata pura 999) por moneda que en las monedas de 20 y las más recientes de 30. Se trata de ir creando un pequeño ahorro con constancia.


----------



## aleg (17 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> *Tendrás plata sin riesgo alguno si baja de precio y/o decides deshacer la inversión. *
> 
> INCORRECTO.



¿En qué basas tu afirmación?. Yo creo que el riesgo es 0, porque tienes tus 12€ en un soporte de 18gr de plata, y además siempre es reversible.
Es cierto que asumes el costo de la inflación normal, pero actualmente de esa hay muy poca, y cualquier otra alternativa que yo conozca tiene más riesgo.


----------



## aleg (17 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo que las monedas de 12 "volaron". Ahora se pueden comprar a particulares pero lógicamente a más de 12 euros.



No, en Madrid y Barcelona aún se pueden encontrar, pocas pero hay. Si pides cita y vas, lo podrás comprobar. Te las dan sin platico protector, porque provienen de cambios hechos por otras personas. Seguramente se acabarán algún día, pero aún hay.


----------



## Muttley (17 Mar 2021)

Voy a fusilar una respuesta de @antorob en otro foro sobre este gráfico y sobre el link que se ha puesto sobre las reservas no allocated de la Perth, 
Con su permiso.




“Respecto al ratio oro/petróleo, está un poco alto para la media, debido a un bajo precio del petróleo. El precio del petróleo está regalado. Un barril de 155 litros vale menos de 70$, mucho más barato que una coca cola, a pesar de los costes extraordinarios de encontrar petróleo, extraerlo, refinarlo y transportarlo. A veces olvidamos que en Europa, el coste de la gasolina lleva un 70% de impuestos, que hace mucho más caro de lo que parece en precio final de los productos petrolíferos.

Por último con respecto a la plata, la lucha de los BC contra la presión compradora está agotando la plata física. Desde Marzo de 2020 hay cierta escasez que se manifiesta en fuertes primas para la compra de monedas y lingotes al por menor. Los comentarios de Perth Mint, donde el gobierno australiano se ofrece como garantía de depósito de las compras de plata física han desembocado en un problema grave de entregas. Cuando se compra en Australia en la Perth, puedes pedir que te "guarden" la plata. Para solicitar la entrega física, hay que pedir la asignación de tus monedas o lingotes (lo que sería poner una marca a tu plata) y luego tardan 10 días por contrato en hacer la entrega. Pues bien, según muchos comentarios, esta parte del contrato se está incumpliendo y la entrega se pospone entre 3 y 6 meses, lo que quiere decir que la plata no está en los depósitos. Hace tiempo se rumoreó que la Perth Mint había ayudado al COMEX con aportes de plata física, con lo que se vuelve a rumorear, que los lingotes y monedas comprados y depositados por particulares, en realidad han volado al COMEX, defendiendo los inventarios reducidos y posibilitando los enormes cortos de los grandes bancos, debido a la dificultad de acceder a la plata física en el mercado. Ya se comentó en Marzo-Abril el rescate del COMEX por parte de la LBMA de Londres, cambiando ciertos tipos de barras de un tamaño a otro para hacer uso de barras procedentes de Londres.

Todo esto es un poco complejo para el que desconoce el mercado de la plata y el oro, pero la traducción es que falta plata física en el mercado. El precio se sigue fijando en los futuros de papel, donde los grandes bancos pueden aportar miles de cortos de papel, sin tener la plata física hasta que no piden la entrega. El sobre precio fuera del COMEX, puede incitar a los participantes a pedir la entrega física en el COMEX y por ello, el comentario de la ayuda australiana a llevar plata física (de particulares) a auxiliar la entrega de plata por parte de los bancos cortos.

La demanda de plata se está disparando no solo por la petición de particulares, sino por los grandes proyectos fotovoltaicos y el coche eléctrico, que usan (o usarán cuando se vendan más eléctricos) cientos de millones de onzas. La producción en la mina está descendiendo desde hace cuatro años y la concentración en mina se ha hundido.






La plata se extrae solo un 27% de minas primarias de plata y depende de minas de cobre, Zinc y oro para extraer el resto, con lo que las subidas de precios no afectan la oferta de más producción de plata.

Probablemente será el primer metal que escasee, mientras el precio es "controlado" por lo cortos de papel”

Enorme.


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2021)

Sintomático k un ex-insider/asesor político de primera ( con su jefe como nexo especial entre Australia y Washington ) recicle su carrera , tras la juerga de Lehman, a los metales , siendo siempre de lo más crítico del sector frente a la Kastuza aussie.


----------



## IvanRios (17 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> No, en Madrid y Barcelona aún se pueden encontrar, pocas pero hay. Si pides cita y vas, lo podrás comprobar. Te las dan sin platico protector, porque provienen de cambios hechos por otras personas. Seguramente se acabarán algún día, pero aún hay.



Si van habiendo serán como caramelos en la puerta de un colegio, o sea, que será 'vistas y no vistas' y por tanto muy difíciles de hacerse con ellas, aunque según comentas, no imposible.

Coincido en que si se pagan 12 euros por ellas son las mejores monedas posibles.


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Voy a fusilar una respuesta de @antorob en otro foro sobre este gráfico y sobre el link que se ha puesto sobre las reservas no allocated de la Perth,
> Con su permiso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 599928
> ...



Si sube el precio del cobre es probable que se mine más y con ello también más plata ayudando un poco a contener la subida de precios


----------



## Muttley (17 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Si sube el precio del cobre es probable que se mine más y con ello también más plata ayudando un poco a contener la subida de precios



Algunos matices
El cobre sigue subiendo en producción, mientras que la plata ya lleva al menos 3 años de caida.
Y su expectativa es que siga aumentando. No se ven grandísimas restricciones.
Mientras que la expectativa de abundancia de la plata sigue línea descendente
Es decir, que se mine más cobre, no significa automáticamente que se mine más plata asociada, pues no en todas las minas de cobre se mins plata en cantidad relevante y en las que se mina no en un porcentaje constante.




Además, es más frecuente como acompañante del plomo/zinc.







permíteme un meme jocoso que viene a cuento:




....como mi pedido a los belgas 
Esperando ya un mes por unas monedas, que sin ser bullion, tampoco son la quintaesencia de la dificultad para encontrarlas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Voy a fusilar una respuesta de @antorob en otro foro sobre este gráfico y sobre el link que se ha puesto sobre las reservas no allocated de la Perth,
> Con su permiso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 599928
> ...



Se les acaba el tiempo a los COMEX y BC... la situación explotará cuando haya suficiente gente que pida la entrega física.

Ayer recibí un mensaje de DRACMA que a partir del lunes proceden a empezar los envíos de las Britannias... llevo más de un mes de espera a ver si es verdad.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Algunos matices
> El cobre sigue subiendo en producción, mientras que la plata ya lleva al menos 3 años de caida.
> Y su expectativa es que siga aumentando. No se ven grandísimas restricciones.
> Mientras que la expectativa de abundancia de la plata sigue línea descendente
> ...




Tienes algo pendiente en goldsilver.be? Yo les compré hace tiempo y me sirvieron super rápido


----------



## aleg (17 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Si van habiendo serán como caramelos en la puerta de un colegio, o sea, que será 'vistas y no vistas' y por tanto muy difíciles de hacerse con ellas, aunque según comentas, no imposible.
> 
> Coincido en que si se pagan 12 euros por ellas son las mejores monedas posibles.



Asi es. Por eso siempre hay pocas.


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2021)

Éstos ya llevan un tiempo protegiendo lo k interesa.

Los mismos pasmos k te mandarán para recluírte en casa o sangrarte a sablazos.

Por cierto...curioso el ejemplo de mimetismo solidario & falaz : Mascarillas pa´tós & tóas, sep...pero arsenal, va a ser k los kojonex...

*Mexico to launch new police force to protect mining operations*


*México lanzará nueva fuerza policial para proteger operaciones mineras*
Valentina Ruiz Leotaud | 18 de octubre de 2020 | 10:26 am Noticias Latinoamérica Oro Plata 





Funcionarios del Servicio Federal de Protección de México recibiendo capacitación sobre cómo brindar seguridad a las operaciones mineras. _(Imagen cortesía del SPF)_ .
Oficiales del Servicio Federal de Protección de México (SPF) formarán una nueva fuerza policial cuyo único propósito será mantener seguras las operaciones mineras del país.





Según _el_ diario _El País_ , se espera el lanzamiento oficial del grupo en las próximas horas, con la Secretaría de Seguridad y Protección Ciudadana, la Secretaría de Economía y la Cámara de Minería de México todos involucrados en el evento.


Inicialmente, a la nueva fuerza se unirán 118 oficiales del SPF que recibieron capacitación especial sobre la seguridad de las operaciones mineras en septiembre. El plan es, eventualmente, contar con un equipo de al menos 1000 personas para satisfacer la demanda de las empresas mineras.


> LA DECISIÓN SIGUE A INCIDENTES RECIENTES EN LOS QUE BANDAS CRIMINALES INGRESARON A UNA SERIE DE OPERACIONES Y ROBARON CANTIDADES CONSIDERABLES DE ORO Y PLATA.



La decisión de centrarse en el sector minero sigue a incidentes recientes en los que bandas delictivas, normalmente relacionadas con los cárteles de la droga, entraron en varias operaciones y robaron cantidades considerables de oro y plata.
Entre los incidentes más recientes y notorios se encuentran el robo de April en la mina de oro Mulatos de Alamos Gold, también en Sonora, y el ataque de March a las minas del estado de Fresnillo, Sonora, con muy pocos detalles proporcionados por la Asociación de Mineros de Sonora. Apenas cinco meses antes de este ataque, un camión que viajaba desde la mina Noche Buena de Fresnillo en Sonora fue atravesado por criminales armados que robaron entre $ 6 millones y $ 8 millones en bares doré.
“La minería representa una de las industrias clave para el desarrollo del país y para su economía, ya que México se encuentra entre los primeros lugares en lo que respecta a la producción y exportación de una serie de materiales”, dijo la SPF en un comunicado de prensa . “Sin embargo, en los últimos años, [la minería] se ha visto afectada por grupos criminales que han impactado las operaciones y perjudicado a este sector. Es por esto que el presidente de México solicitó a la Secretaría de Economía y Protección Ciudadana que redoble sus esfuerzos en lo que respecta a la seguridad de estas operaciones. Por lo tanto, la decisión ha sido designar al SPF como el grupo a cargo de esta importante labor ”.
El SPF es parte de la Secretaría de Seguridad y Protección Ciudadana. Sus oficiales brindan servicios similares a los de los agentes de seguridad privada, como vigilancia de edificios y actuando como guardaespaldas en sectores considerados estratégicos por el gobierno.


----------



## Muttley (17 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tienes algo pendiente en goldsilver.be? Yo les compré hace tiempo y me sirvieron super rápido



Si, estoy pendiente de pedido desde el 12 de Febrero.
Y es por algunas monedas egyptian relic que me faltaban para completar varios sets de esta colección.
Me faltaba esta:




La colección es de Scottsdale Mint. Origen USA.
No son excesivamente caras ni tienen mucho premium, pero son muy muy atractivas en mano y diferentes. Caja individual. Tirada de 20000.
Varias monedas de 2 y de 5 onzas en la colección y tiradas de 30000 la más generosa.
Diseños muy buenos.
Pero es una moneda que se consigue. No es para volverse loco y menos anunciarlas para la compra y tener un mes de retraso en la entrega.
Que las monedas aunque vengan de USA no vienen en barco.

Edito para decir que la moneda en cuestión cuando la compré tenía información que estaría disponible para envío el día 2 de Marzo.
Bueno pues tras unas semanas en silencio, ahora veo que dan nueva fecha para el 25 de Marzo. 
Veremos a ver.


----------



## Piel de Luna (17 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que se vayan preparando @Piel de Luna y los otros joyeros del foro como le salga eso bien a turkia aqui no van a bajar de pedir 2 kg por joyero.



Si si... Acojonadito me hayo...


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, estoy pendiente de pedido desde el 12 de Febrero.
> Y es por algunas monedas egyptian relic que me faltaban para completar varios sets de esta colección.
> Me faltaba esta:
> 
> ...




Una pasada la moneda


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2021)

Yo lo veo como cuando vino la burbuja inmobiliaria y muchas promociones dejaron en la estacada a compradores: monedas sólo en stock por muy bonita que sea o aunque me arriesgue a quedarme sin ella. Prefiero eso a la desazón de la incertidumbre y espera


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (17 Mar 2021)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Si si... Acojonadito me hayo...



Coño!!! ¿pero a tí también te van a hacer apoquinar? Cuánto te piden si no es indiscrección?

@Notrabajo34 mira, de hace un año a hoy:




que digo yo... que siendo el Rumanillo tu alter ego, tu amigo y el oráculo del foro ¿que porqué no te dijo el año pasado de invertir y a día de hoy ya hubieras doblado ganancias? Así no tendrías que ir arrastrándote por los hilos de BTC y maldiciéndo en los de oro/plata...¿no?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, estoy pendiente de pedido desde el 12 de Febrero.
> Y es por algunas monedas egyptian relic que me faltaban para completar varios sets de esta colección.
> Me faltaba esta:
> 
> ...



Estoy exactamente como tu por culpa de las mismas moneditas....


----------



## Muttley (17 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo lo veo como cuando vino la burbuja inmobiliaria y muchas promociones dejaron en la estacada a compradores: monedas sólo en stock por muy bonita que sea o aunque me arriesgue a quedarme sin ella. Prefiero eso a la desazón de la incertidumbre y espera



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Si tuviera que comprar bullion puro o lingotes, no me importaría pagar 0,5€ más por moneda si la disponibilidad es inmediata. Eso seguro.

Pero en el caso de algunas monedas, algo más complicadas, pues oye. 
Aquí me la jugué, pero rara vez suelo hacerlo.
El objetivo no era esta realmente, estas eran para completar pedido y atenuar gastos de envío.
Con lo cual, es "mea culpa" relativa, porque si era consciente de esperas hasta el 3 de marzo....pero hasta ahí.



sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estoy exactamente como tu por culpa de las mismas moneditas....



Grandísima serie de monedas.
la verdad es que muchas de las cosas que saca Scottsdale Mint me gustan en general.
Bonitos diseños y tiradas y premium justito cuando salen.


----------



## Daviot (17 Mar 2021)

Jeje............................me parece que unos cuantos estamos colgados con los pedidos.


----------



## Daviot (17 Mar 2021)

Y cuando ya ha salido el paquete......


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Mar 2021)

Una pregunta de primero de metales....

Las mineras ¿como venden su plata, a precio de físico o a precio de spot?


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Y cuando ya ha salido el paquete......



Cuando la pides y cuando la recibes:


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una pregunta de primero de metales....
> 
> Las mineras ¿como venden su plata, a precio de físico o a precio de spot?



Los sabios del foro ya han dicho alguna vez que muchas funcionan con préstamos a cambio de venderles el metal a un precio prefijado, así no hay riesgo


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2021)

Lo que me llama la atención es que, algunas tiendas, teniendo la moneda en stock, tardan 10 días en mandarla, por lo menos no mienten y avisan en mayúsculas que, debido a la alta demanda, puede haber retrasos en el envío.
Me da la impresión de que se está haciendo de oro con la que hay liada


----------



## esseri (17 Mar 2021)

Las mineras implican riesgo de contraparte por la propia relación contractual...y además, de jurisdicción en la k se hallen ( estamos en un puntito irrepetible k está acarreando cambios de normas en el propio Comex...y porké no , si se agrava, en países productores - sobre minas de posible "interés nacional" ? - ). De k el marco legal de facto está rebasando el puro acuerdo comercial de los himbersores/poseedores , poca duda con la Perth Mint, por ejemplo... En Turkía, más madera...

Si Basilea III activa en Junio el NSFR de marras, la tensión, con las cifras actuales es presumiblemente insostenible ( es posible k incluso sin ella, pues las entregas - lo normal es k se hayan detonado por Basilea precisamente - no es k se hayan disparado, es k está totalmente fuera de madre. Algo k rompe los patrones previos las está provocando, hay sin duda un elemento nuevo en el juego.


Sprott, ayer : *COMEX "Delivery" Update



"Hasta el lunes, la cantidad total de "entregas" para el contrato COMEX del 21 de marzo ascendía a 8.221. Para el contexto:*


*Eso es casi 3 veces el número que estaba originalmente el 25 de febrero.*
*Eso es también 3 veces el número total entregado durante el volátil mes de marzo de 2020.*
*Eso se acerca al DOBLE DEL TOTAL COMBINADO de los últimas SEIS marzos*
*Eso es aproximadamente 25 veces el total PROMEDIO de marzo durante el período 2015-2019"*


*...OJO !*_ un x25 del promedio de Marzo...EN MEDIO MES. ( Entrega promedio = X50_  )



* 
"Sin embargo, una cosa es segura. CME Group y LBMA realmente abrieron la "Caja de Pandora" cuando, en un intento desesperado por reforzar la confianza en su esquema de precios, anunciaron y convirtieron sus contratos COMEX en vehículos de entrega física luego de los eventos de marzo y abril de 2020. Al hacerlo, Es muy probable que CME y LBMA sellaron el destino de su sistema de precios fraudulento, y las continuas demandas de entrega de 2021 mantienen la presión y el estrés que sintieron los Bullion Banks en los doce meses posteriores." *


_( O sea...k lo mismo han provocado ellos mismos un nuevo escenario en el sector ...k haya sido "por error" como podría desprenderse del párrafo anterior, ya es mucho decir . Consecuencias posibles ? 
...k el regulador intervenga con normas k trasciendan el sector ( intervenciones, confiscaciones - ver Turkía - etc ) y lavarse ellos las manos.
...k el metal se defina en otro sistema de precios.
...k "el péndulo" de carga barata haya iniciado el trayecto de welta...y ahora se tiren décadas vendiéndonos "su tesoooroooo"...





...En fin...más pinículas del fin del mundo sin fin...pero sep, un x50 es una puta barbaridá se mire como se mire._


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Coño!!! ¿pero a tí también te van a hacer apoquinar? Cuánto te piden si no es indiscrección?
> 
> @Notrabajo34 mira, de hace un año a hoy:
> 
> ...



Me dijo que vendiera oro y plata para comprar bitcoin no le hice caso, craso error como tu mismo podras ver y comprender.

Por aquellos entonces aun no me fiaba del bitcoin, ahora mismo como tu comentas tengo que ir arrastrandome por los foros del bitcoin no sin haber dado ya en estos tres ultimos meses algun buen pelotazo como el que di con XRP, no sin haber ganado algunos buenos euros con civit, distritox, mana, algorand...........

Pero veo complicado hacerme mi mansion de playboy a estas alturas con las criptos, aunque quien busca encuentra y yo intento buscar esa cripto que me haga riquisimo.


Mientras tanto veo como el oro sigue bajando y la plata sigue su camino por mucho grafico que pongas.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Voy a fusilar una respuesta de @antorob en otro foro sobre este gráfico y sobre el link que se ha puesto sobre las reservas no allocated de la Perth,
> Con su permiso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 599928
> ...



Prescindir de la realidad es bonito pero al final la realidad se impone


----------



## timi (17 Mar 2021)

La Fed deja los tipos entre 0% a 0,25% y proyecta que economía crecerá 6,5% Por Investing.com

powell esta leyendo el guion en este momento


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2021)

No silver shortage at The Perth Mint

_No hay escasez de plata en The Perth Mint 
17 de marzo de 2021 

Las conversaciones en las redes sociales sobre la escasez de plata deben tratarse con una buena dosis de escepticismo. Si bien The Perth Mint experimenta actualmente una mayor demanda de sus productos y servicios, los clientes aún pueden invertir en monedas de lingotes de plata australianos líderes y en plata asignada o no asignada a través de nuestro Depósito. 

Como el oro, la plata no asignada permanece completamente respaldada por metal físico en la Casa de la Moneda. El escenario actual, en el que algunos productos físicos de Perth Mint no están disponibles temporalmente, no equivale a una escasez de metal en The Perth Mint o en los mercados mayoristas mundiales. Lo que realmente refleja son las limitaciones en la capacidad de producción aquí y en otras casas de moneda de lingotes en todo el mundo para fabricar suficiente plata como producto de lingotes terminado. Las conversaciones en las redes sociales sobre la escasez de plata deben tratarse con una buena dosis de escepticismo. Si bien The Perth Mint experimenta actualmente una mayor demanda de sus productos y servicios, los clientes aún pueden invertir en monedas de lingotes de plata australianos líderes y en plata asignada o no asignada a través de nuestro Depósito. Como el oro, la plata no asignada permanece completamente respaldada por metal físico en la Casa de la Moneda. 

El escenario actual, en el que algunos productos físicos de Perth Mint no están disponibles temporalmente, no equivale a una escasez de metal en The Perth Mint o en los mercados mayoristas mundiales. Lo que realmente refleja son las limitaciones en la capacidad de producción aquí y en otras casas de moneda de lingotes en todo el mundo para fabricar suficiente plata como producto de lingotes terminado_.

La Perth Mint dice que no hay escasez de plata, si faltan productos es porque no dan a basto para satisfacer la demanda en los formatos monetarios más populares.

Pero que si no hay plata física puedes invertir en su plata tokenizada que de esa no hay escasez...

Mientras no hay escasez de plata, los inventarios del COMEX han disminuido a gran velocidad desde que se anunció el silversqueeze:




Si el movimiento gana fuerza van a poner bajo presión a sistema de supresión de precios del COMEX. Últimamente aparecen muchos artículos anti-oro, de minería espacial que hará que nademos en oro, blackrock diciendo que el oro ha perdido su condición de refugio...

Mientras tanto, el resto de burbujas se siguen hinchando para que siga la fiesta fiduciaria. Esto publicaba la prensa China sobre la subida de BTC:




La "minería" de BTC se concentra en China...

Dejo aquí un chiste sobre otra de las burbujas que tiene que explotar:


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Mar 2021)

Cojonudo el chiste.

Respecto la Perth Mint se les puede aplicar aquello de "excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta".

Por cierto hoy el oro 1% up, mejorando un poco su aspecto técnico... que la verdad sea dicha, tiene mala pinta


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (17 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me dijo que vendiera oro y plata para comprar bitcoin no le hice caso, craso error como tu mismo podras ver y comprender.
> 
> Por aquellos entonces aun no me fiaba del bitcoin, ahora mismo como tu comentas tengo que ir arrastrandome por los foros del bitcoin no sin haber dado ya en estos tres ultimos meses algun buen pelotazo como el que di con XRP, no sin haber ganado algunos buenos euros con civit, distritox, mana, algorand...........
> 
> ...




Entiendo. Un 100% (un 50% habitualmente durante los dos últimos años) te parece poco...




Spielzeug dijo:


> La "minería" de BTC se concentra en China...




Y en Canadá. Que a esos les gustar minar todo, lo tangible y lo intangible.


----------



## RNSX (17 Mar 2021)

Yo me temo que eso de la escasez de plata es un cuento, ojala me equivocara, pero si miras el US geological survey en el año 2000 estimaban unas reservas de algo mas de 400.000 toneladas, y a dia de hoy estiman 500.000.

se descubren mas reservas minables cada año, y mucha de la produccion viene de minas de plomo zinc, cobre, que no tiene mucha pinta de agotarse.


----------



## Manzano1 (17 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se les acaba el tiempo a los COMEX y BC... la situación explotará cuando haya suficiente gente que pida la entrega física.
> 
> Ayer recibí un mensaje de DRACMA que a partir del lunes proceden a empezar los envíos de las Britannias... llevo más de un mes de espera a ver si es verdad.



Hay foreros que se creían que nunca más llegarían sus monedas de dracma, era cuestión de paciencia nada más.


----------



## Josebs (17 Mar 2021)

aleg dijo:


> lación normal, pero actualmente de esa hay muy poca, y cualquier otra alternativa que yo con





aleg dijo:


> ¿En qué basas tu afirmación?. Yo creo que el riesgo es 0, porque tienes tus 12€ en un soporte de 18gr de plata, y además siempre es reversible.
> Es cierto que asumes el costo de la inflación normal, pero actualmente de esa hay muy poca, y cualquier otra alternativa que yo conozca tiene más riesgo.



Pues mira muy fácil :

- El riesgo 0, como dices, no existe en esta vida compañero.
- Los 12 € que dices que tienes, están realmente respaldados con humo, el día menos pensado cierran el grifo y no lo canjean.
- 0 valor numismático.
- Por último, no tienes 18 gramos de plata pura (son 16,65 gr. de 999), tienes plata 925 , te la valorarán llegado el día como eso, descontando el precio de refinado, nada más.


----------



## RNSX (18 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> - Los 12 € que dices que tienes, están realmente respaldados con humo, el día menos pensado cierran el grifo y no lo canjean.




ya, cuanto valdria la plata en tal caso? las monedas de 12 € tienen riesgo 0 porque las compras con 12€. si el € deja de ser de curso legal los 12 € con los que hubieras comprado la moneda tampoco valen nada.


----------



## Dadaria (18 Mar 2021)

RNSX dijo:


> Yo me temo que eso de la escasez de plata es un cuento, ojala me equivocara, pero si miras el US geological survey en el año 2000 estimaban unas reservas de algo mas de 400.000 toneladas, y a dia de hoy estiman 500.000.
> 
> se descubren mas reservas minables cada año, y mucha de la produccion viene de minas de plomo zinc, cobre, que no tiene mucha pinta de agotarse.



Dejo este artículo de @antorob en el que se trata el tema de las reservas de plata

La mejor inversión de la historia


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Mar 2021)

Para los amantes de la* historia y "numismatica Española" * dos artículos interesantes de como se devaluó la moneda y como se procedía a la confiscación de vajilla de plata en tiempos de crisis. 

Los 8 Reales Tipo María o la confiscación de vajillas para sortear una crisis

Las "Marías" y los pesos escudos - Blog Numismatico


----------



## Tolagu (18 Mar 2021)

Hoy puede haber sangre en los metales. Los bonos siguen disparados. Parece que no se tragan los discursos repetitivos de la puta FED. A nada que el desempleo de cifras pobres, corrección al canto.


----------



## Furillo (18 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Dejo este artículo de @antorob en el que se trata el tema de las reservas de plata
> 
> La mejor inversión de la historia



Según lo comentado por el artículo del compañero, estaríamos en la fase de pre-escasez:

_"Para definir lo que quiero decir con escasez de dinero, no me interesa el nivel oficial de los inventarios mundiales o el ExCom, ni las historias de los gurús del mercado. Solo me interesa una cosa, el tiempo de entrega de la plata a los clientes. Cuando hay un retraso en los plazos de entrega, considero que hay escasez.

*1) Preescasez: los usuarios esperan de 3 a 6 semanas para la entrega. Si corresponde, los precios subirán a $ 20-30*
2) *Escasez: los* usuarios esperan de 6 semanas a 4 meses para la entrega. Entonces los precios subirán a $ 50
3) *Súper escasez:* Los usuarios esperan más de 4 meses para la entrega. Los precios comenzarán desde $ 100 sin límite al alza.

Si eso sucede, y no hay escasez de oro, el precio de la plata al menos alcanzará el del oro. Para establecer estos precios me basé en el déficit estructural entre productores y usuarios, que ronda los 50 Millones de onzas cada año (por más de 60 años), y sopesé el hecho de que los inversores privados mantienen alrededor de 400 millones de onzas en forma de lingotes o monedas, que aceptarán vender en un nivel u otro."_

Aunque esto último que he subrayado no termino de entenderlo. Si alguien puede aclararlo, por favor.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Según lo comentado por el artículo del compañero, estaríamos en la fase de pre-escasez:
> 
> _"Para definir lo que quiero decir con escasez de dinero, no me interesa el nivel oficial de los inventarios mundiales o el ExCom, ni las historias de los gurús del mercado. Solo me interesa una cosa, el tiempo de entrega de la plata a los clientes. Cuando hay un retraso en los plazos de entrega, considero que hay escasez.
> 
> ...




Hola Furillo.

La proporción histórica de extracción de oro-plata es 9 a 1. Es decir por cada onza de oro extraída de las minas en toda la historia se han extraído 8 o 9 onzas de plata. Esta proporción no tiene que ver con el precio histórico que está 15/1.

Por otro lado, la aplicación industrial de la plata hace que se consuma y desaparezca en la basura el 60% de la plata extraída, a diferencia del oro , que prácticamente se conserva desde el principio de los tiempos. Eso quiere decir que la proporción real de oro-plata cuando nos referimos al inventario total sobre la tierra está más cerca de una proporción 3/1. Es decir existen tres onzas de plata por cada onza de oro sobre la tierra.

Algunos autores incluso hablan de una proporción 1/1.

En determinadas circunstancias (una hipótesis), la exigente demanda de plata frente a una escasa oferta, puede presionar el precio de la plata hasta alcanzar el precio del oro, si de este último no hay escasez.

Por ejemplo, un patrón bimetálico oro-plata, unido a la componente industrial de la plata, presionaría la demanda de plata hasta extremos salvajes.

La abundancia de plata ajustaría con posterioridad precios más bajos, al desarrollar los yacimientos de plata no rentables a precios más bajos, por lo que sería una situación puntual.

Otra razón para igualar los precios sería el agotamiento del petróleo que haría inviable a largo plazo la extracción de minas con concentración muy baja, por razones evidentes.

Al final siempre jugamos con la misma referencia. Hemos extraído la mayor cantidad de plata de la Tierra y lo que queda es complicado y caro de extraer si falta petróleo. Los más de 1000 usos de la plata presionan la demanda, mientras que la oferta es la que es.

Saludos.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (18 Mar 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Para los amantes de la* historia y "numismatica Española" * dos artículos interesantes de como se devaluó la moneda y como se procedía a la confiscación de vajilla de plata en tiempos de crisis.
> 
> Los 8 Reales Tipo María o la confiscación de vajillas para sortear una crisis
> 
> Las "Marías" y los pesos escudos - Blog Numismatico




Hombre... devaluar si, pero confiscar no. Había un derecho de señoreaje que excedía el coste de fundir y convertir moneda vieja, vajillas, y cualquier tipo de plata a "moneda del reino". No solo se hizo en España, también se hizo en las casas de moneda americanas, con una especie de comisión (pero del mismo tipo que si llevas actualmente plata a fundir).

Curiosamente, el contenido en metal de las monedas acuñadas a partir de esas vajillas que se llevaban a fundir, era "un poco" diferente al de las monedas que se acuñaban a partir de la plata extraída de las minas del lugar.


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2021)

Más "ekivokáus"...

India’s gold market in February: Indian imports hit a 21-month high amid robust retail demand


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2021)

Inflación.

Llevamos muchos años con los precios bajo control, tantos, que ya hemos perdido la noción del significado de la palabra y de sus repercusión en nuestras vidas.

Después de la pandemia, el consumo se hundió, la paralización de toda actividad supuso un descenso abrupto del intercambio de bienes materiales, que por otro lado duró solo unos meses. La reactivación de China puso en marcha la demanda y el confinamiento junto a las ayudas, disparó la compra de pedidos duraderos en USA, al no poder viajar.

La desigual recuperación de China y Occidente ha roto las cadenas de suministro. Al principio se habló de déficit de semiconductores, luego de problemas en el tránsito de los contenedores, acumulación de barcos para descargar en los puertos americanos y por último, ha llegado la escasez a los productos básicos como el acero o los plásticos.

Estos artículos son de hoy mismo.

SOS del sector del metal con el suministro y precio del acero: "No podemos servir pedidos"

"Tenemos problemas de abastecimiento de materias primas como el acero y los precios se han disparado un 40% en comparación con el año 2019, antes de la pandemia".

Agustín Vilar parará líneas si persiste el coste récord del plástico

"Señala que el precio del plástico como materia prima ha subido un 82% en lo que va de año, hasta "*máximos históricos*", por la escasez de producto, y que uno de sus tres proveedores -Repsol, Ineos y Dow Chemical- dejó de servirles hace tres meses por falta de material, pese a suministrarle desde el propio mercado europeo."

Cualquiera que tenga una empresa que necesite suministros básicos, está recibiendo estos días carta de sus proveedores, advirtiendo que los precios que le facilitan solo tienen validez de un día.

Otro artículo de Wolf Street ya nos avisa que la situación es mundial, no solo de Europa.

Plastics & Semiconductor Shortages, Container Port Backlogs, the Texas Freeze Wreak Havoc on US Auto Manufacturing

Un gráfico representando los costes de los insumos en algún pais representativo como USA y Alemania, deja entrever que las empresas están sufriendo fuertes incrementos de precios en sus inputs, que todavía no han trasladado al consumidor final. También hay retrasos considerables en las entregas.





Una tabla de los principales índices de materias primas, nos muestra que la progresión de los precios es generalizada.

http://pubdocs.worldbank.org/en/961591614703072342/CMO-Pink-Sheet-March-2021.pdf


Mientras tanto para "aliviar" la situación el gobierno de EE.UU. acaba de aprobar un estímulo de 1,9 billones de dólares, mientras prepara otro para infraestructuras de otros 2 billones de dólares.


En la bolsa, la euforia es general porque por fin los valores pequeños (no solo las grandes tecnológicas) han empezado a subir. Veamos el índice Russell 2000 como representación.







Un vistazo al índice DOW Jones a largo plazo y a la M2, nos sugiere cierta similitud.











La política de los BC desde la crisis de 2008 ha consistido en inyectar dinero creado de la nada para salvar todos los agujeros que el desastre económico ha ido generando.

Una vez más se confunde la creación de dinero con generación de riqueza cuando lo único que hace es incrementar la inflación monetaria. La complacencia de la población es tan alta que nadie duda de la efectividad de los BC para salvar cualquier crisis que se presente, obviando el evidente caso de la imposibilidad manifiesta por parte de los BC de hacer frente a un estallido de la inflación.

El primer paso es la inflación incipiente, que rápidamente se puede convertir en una elevada inflación si el tratamiento no es el adecuado. Volcker pudo hacerlo en 1980 al subir con fuerza los tipos de interés para domar la inflación procedente de la fortísima subida del petróleo en el periodo 1973-1980.

Ahora nos enfrentamos a un periodo similar, aun cuando todavía estamos en la fase inicial, pero los dirigentes de los BC se encuentran ante la tesis de una deuda elevadísima que impide una fuerte subida de los tipos so pena de colapsar la economía zombie que nos domina.

El bono a 10 años americano ya ha empezado a subir con fuerza, cuando la inflación no ha aparecido, descontando la futura subida de precios.

Todo apunta hacia el final de la burbuja de los BC, aunque ya sabemos que las burbujas duran más tiempo de lo que nos podemos imaginar.

Saludos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Inflación.
> 
> Llevamos muchos años con los precios bajo control, tantos, que ya hemos perdido la noción del significado de la palabra y de sus repercusión en nuestras vidas.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el analisis

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2021)

Pregunta a los expertos en técnico, ¿no os da la impresión que oro y plata están ‘bipolares’? Dando bandazos de un lado a otro y creo que se van a decantar por subir siguiendo al resto de materias primas


----------



## Tolagu (18 Mar 2021)

Autocita (por cagada predictiva mañanera)



Tolagu dijo:


> Hoy puede haber sangre en los metales. Los bonos siguen disparados. Parece que no se tragan los discursos repetitivos de la puta FED. A nada que el desempleo de cifras pobres, corrección al canto.





antorob dijo:


> El bono a 10 años americano ya ha empezado a subir con fuerza, cuando la inflación no ha aparecido, descontando la futura subida de precios.



Pues si, los rendimientos de los bonos a 10 suben un 7 y pico desde que Powel habló ayer. Entre las cosas que dijo Powel estaba que la inflación no importa, los bonos no importan, blah blah bla y que lo único que importa es el empleo. Ah, y que se va a crecer un 6%. Coño , que van a crecer un 6% con un 2% de inflación !!!! Es que es cojonudo.

Y llegan esta tarde las cifras del desempleo usano y zas, mucho peores de lo esperado. Y el baño de sangre que pronostiqué....... pues por ningún lado a estas horas. La plata sube un 1 y el oro un 0,25 mientras el dolar recupera los niveles de ayer.

En serio, esto está cada vez más en modo casino. Va a ser más como el mar de fondo en lugar de como una ola rompiendo.

Me como mi owned y a seguir.


----------



## Muttley (18 Mar 2021)

Golpe muy duro al petróleo en estos momentos. 
Al parecer por inventarios excesivos de gasolina en USA.
Pues va a ser verdad que la recuperación no está tan clara.
Meanwhile...,cerrando Paris, hoy en Alemania el día de mayor número de muertes en los últimos dos meses....


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Mar 2021)

La otra cara de la moneda, o cómo los medios desinformadores hacen bien su trabajo:

Incluyen perlas como esta: "*Comprar oro no protege ni de la deflación ni de la inflación, depende*."

Además con bonus: Enlaces rotos para corroborar lo sinvergüenzas que son.

*Cuando el oro huele a tulipanes*

Cuando el oro huele a tulipanes

Perdón por haceros perder el tiempo con este tipo de mierdas, pero conviene estar al tanto hasta del diablo.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (18 Mar 2021)

Leer este hilo es como beber el manantial de la sabiduría económica hasta embriagarse.

Aún así, me pregunto:

En este hilo tan despierto con respecto al tema económico ¿Cuántos covidiotas habrá?


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Mar 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La otra cara de la moneda, o cómo los medios desinformadores hacen bien su trabajo:
> 
> Incluyen perlas como esta: "*Comprar oro no protege ni de la deflación ni de la inflación, depende*."
> 
> ...



Esos articulos suelen ser una buena señal de que una subidilla se acerca...a ver si se confirma 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Mar 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Leer este hilo es como beber el manantial de la sabiduría económica hasta embriagarse.
> 
> Aún así, me pregunto:
> 
> En este hilo tan despierto con respecto al tema económico: ¿Cuántos covidiotas habrá?



Ser metalero es lo más incompatible que hay con la estupidez, pero nunca se sabe... 

Yo creo que habrá muy pocos covidiotas, ya que esta materia que nos atañe es cosa de sentido común, y el covidiotismo no entiende de esas cosas.


----------



## L'omertá (18 Mar 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La otra cara de la moneda, o cómo los medios desinformadores hacen bien su trabajo:
> 
> Incluyen perlas como esta: "*Comprar oro no protege ni de la deflación ni de la inflación, depende*."
> 
> ...



Lo estoy viendo y siento vergüenza ajena.


----------



## L'omertá (18 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Golpe muy duro al petróleo en estos momentos.
> Al parecer por inventarios excesivos de gasolina en USA.
> Pues va a ser verdad que la recuperación no está tan clara.
> Meanwhile...,cerrando Paris, hoy en Alemania el día de mayor número de muertes en los últimos dos meses....
> ...



Se imprime un gúgol de dólares y listo. ¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Mar 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La otra cara de la moneda, o cómo los medios desinformadores hacen bien su trabajo:
> 
> Incluyen perlas como esta: "*Comprar oro no protege ni de la deflación ni de la inflación, depende*."
> 
> ...




Magnifico, que manera de describir la realidad del oro, parece escrito por el mismisimo romanillo, hay que seguir a gente realmente sabia como el que ha escrito ese articulo maravilloso.


----------



## brigante 88 (18 Mar 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> *Leer este hilo es como beber el manantial de la sabiduría económica hasta embriagarse.*
> 
> Aún así, me pregunto:
> 
> En este hilo tan despierto con respecto al tema económico ¿Cuántos covidiotas habrá?



           Si señor !!! poco mas se puede decir.


----------



## Muttley (19 Mar 2021)

Buenas noches

Curiosas cuentas sobre la plata existente registrada y una potencial distribución en la población. Publicado en Reddit en silversqueeze,
La flecha señala lo siguiente.
Con solo 152,9 onzas el tenedor sería una de las únicas 39 millones de personas el mundo tenedores. No habría plata para más y pertenecería a una casta aventajada platera del 0,5% mundial.

Si esto es así que cada uno saque sus cuentas y vea cuantas onzas posee, si está cómodo y si no cuantas le gustaría poseer a mayores para estar donde le gustaría.
Interesante para ilustrar la extrema escasez de la plata.




Es decir, si el parque de coches mundial está de 1200 millones de unidades (datos de 2016) frente a 6000 millones de onzas.
El ratio es de 1 a 4 onzas de plata por coche.
Pues va a ser que si qie de verdad es escasa la plata y que su precio está alejadísimo de la realidad física


----------



## Eldetabarnia (19 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Furillo.
> 
> La proporción histórica de extracción de oro-plata es 9 a 1. Es decir por cada onza de oro extraída de las minas en toda la historia se han extraído 8 o 9 onzas de plata. Esta proporción no tiene que ver con el precio histórico que está 15/1.
> 
> ...



Y cuál es el motivo por el que los Bancos centrales no se ponen a acumular plata? siguen buscando oro, ningún BC hace tu análisis.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Curiosas cuentas sobre la plata existente registrada y una potencial distribución en la población. Publicado en Reddit en silversqueeze,
> La flecha señala lo siguiente.
> ...




Pues ya sabeis Mexico y Peru nuevas potencias mundiales asi como sus ciudadanos los nuevos ricos del mundo, con ir a dar una vuelta por el campo y pegar unas patadas a la tierra seran millonarios.

En cuanto a mi en el momento en el que el oro valga 10000 la onza pues dejare de no trabajar y me ire al darro a buscar.


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Mar 2021)

han puesto esto en wallstreetsilver y ya lleva 425 upvotes

quien de vosotros ha sido?


----------



## Larsil (19 Mar 2021)

¿Por qué?


----------



## Josebs (19 Mar 2021)

RNSX dijo:


> ya, cuanto valdria la plata en tal caso? las monedas de 12 € tienen riesgo 0 porque las compras con 12€. si el € deja de ser de curso legal los 12 € con los que hubieras comprado la moneda tampoco valen nada.



Las plata de las monedas puede valer lo que sea en fiat, 5 € o 150 €. Te lo resumo en dos palabras : Inseguridad jurídica. No te fies del canje del BCE o Banco de España, ni de valores fijos o estimados como seguros.

Si el € desaparece será por otra moneda o su versión digital, los ricos seguirán siéndolo, cada vez más, las clases medias sufrirán y los pobres cada vez más pobres.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> Y cuál es el motivo por el que los Bancos centrales no se ponen a acumular plata? siguen buscando oro, ningún BC hace tu análisis.




Hola Eldetabarnia.

Los BC no pueden acumular plata porque no hay suficientes existencias para hacerlo. Desde finales del siglo XIX primaron el oro frente a la plata, lo que condujo a un revalorización mayor del oro (mejores propiedades y más fácil acumulación por razón de espacio) , mientras la acumulación de plata quedó únicamente como stock para la fabricación de moneda de curso legal. A lo largo del siglo XX, fueron desapareciendo esas monedas y los gobiernos se deshicieron de la plata almacenada.

La componente industrial de la plata ha explotado en el siglo XX y su uso en todo dispositivo electrónico se ha disparado. Si los BC quisieran almacenar plata, tendrían que prohibir la venta y tenencia de particulares y ETF´s.

Por otro lado vamos hacia la electrificación mundial, siendo la plata el mejor conductor de electricidad. Un elemento imprescindible al que de momento, tenemos acceso a un precio muy barato. Los siguiente metales conductores son el cobre y el aluminio, pero la plata es muchísimo más escasa. Tiene más de mil usos y todavía sigue teniendo la vertiente monetaria en el subsconciente de la gente.

Tenemos una oportunidad única de acumular un elemento imprescindible para el futuro, que además, a medida que se acabe el petróleo, va a escasear más y más. Si en lugar de pensar en este año o en el siguiente, pensamos a largo plazo, la plata es absolutamente imprescindible en el plazo de 20-30 años. La oferta no puede seguir la demanda y seguimos entretenidos pensado en la supresión del precio que los BC practican para sostener el sistema fiat (aquí se muestra la asociación oro-plata), en lugar de acumular un metal que será muy escaso en el futuro.

La solución de emisión de moneda para tapar todos los agujeros está condenada al desastre. Sabemos que se ha hecho el otros periodos de la historia y siempre ha terminado muy mal. Tarde o temprano el sistema explotará y lo que valdrá, serán los activos útiles. No, la plata no se come, pero es imprescindible para cualquier dispositivo electrónico, por lo que siempre tendrá valor , tanto si es dinero como si no.

Los que aluden al grafeno como sustituto, tienen que entender que hacer láminas de un grosor de un átomo, se puede conseguir en el laboratorio, pero es imposible hacer rentable su producción a nivel industrial.

En cuanto al petróleo, la caída de ayer tiene que ver con la demanda. Después de anunciar a finales del año pasado, la pronta vacunación de la población, se descontó una vuelta a la normalidad y todo el mundo tomó posiciones. Esta semana hemos asistido al comienzo de una nueva ola en Europa y la India, con nuevas restricciones en Italia, Alemania y Francia. En el mercado del petróleo estaba pendiente una corrección, ante la caída de la demanda esperada, que se ha retrasado hasta ver las medidas de la FED. Una vez concluida la reunión, los especuladores se han cerrado y han abierto cortos, todo el mismo día. Algo que suelen hacer con rapidez, con el resultado de este tipo de movimientos bruscos.

La oferta es la que es y se conoce bien, pero las variaciones en la demanda siguen dependiendo de la vuelta a la normalidad, por lo que cualquier rebrote, afecta a la cotización.

Saludos.

PD. No descarto una prohibición de la plata en manos de particulares, para dejar solo el uso industrial. Al día siguiente de la prohibición, surgiría un floreciente mercado negro entre particulares, con precios desorbitados. Tampoco se puede descartar la nacionalización de las minas en países como México y Perú.


----------



## Forcopula (19 Mar 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 601740
> 
> 
> han puesto esto en wallstreetsilver y ya lleva 425 upvotes
> ...



Hijos de puta jajajaja


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> .
> 
> El propio Kissinger admitió la derrota... Como todo hecho traumático, y para la élite que disfrutaba de su posición monetaria hegemónica lo ha sido, su narrativa oficial ido pasando por diferentes fases desde que China anuncio que haría todo lo posible por acabar con el dólar:
> ¿Cuáles son las Etapas del Duelo? | Manejo del Duelo.
> ...



Time for a great reset of the financial system

Parece que entramos en la fase de depresión en la que el doliente asume la certeza de la muerte, aunque aún intenta negociar las condiciones.

Resumen del artículo del financial times:

-El sistema monetario actual ha llegado a su fin de la misma forma que anteriores sistemas monetarios que tuvieron que ser sustituidos porque ya no daban más de sí. Asume el fin del sistema actual.

-Las divisas tendrán que buscar un nuevo referente. Habla de derechos de giro, de divisas respaldadas unas con otras o de un patrón digital de referencia. No menciona nada de patrón metálico. Sigue negociando sobre la base del sistema monetario actual sin respaldo tangible.

-Reseteo de deudas. Es inevitable un jubileo de deudas estatales. Este jubileo acabará con el sistema tal y como lo conocemos ya que la quita afectará a los principales tenedores de deuda: el sistema bancario será arrasado y será necesario recapitalizarlo (con qué se recapitalizara si todos los activos salvo los metales tienen riesgo contraparte?)

_____________

Dejo aquí una viñeta de la prensa China a ver si entre todos la analizamos en su componente monetario:




Entiendo que son las estrellas de la bandera de EEUU (los Estados miembros) que están sobre el fondo azul. Anticipan hostias entre los Estados de EEUU para alcanzar la vacuna dorada antes que el resto?

Recordemos que algunos estados están dando paso al uso monetario de los metales preciosos tal y como dicta la constitución.

Alguna otra interpretación?

-


----------



## Dadaria (19 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Time for a great reset of the financial system
> 
> Parece que entramos en la fase de depresión en la que el doliente asume la certeza de la muerte, aunque aún intenta negociar las condiciones.
> 
> ...



Parece más la lucha entre países de la Unión Europea por la vacuna del timovirus, dado que son 11 estrellas doradas sobre un fondo azul (aunque en la bandera de la UE aparecen doce estrellas).


----------



## L'omertá (19 Mar 2021)

La bandera de Europa tiene 12 estrellas, pero hay 11. Supongo que falta UK.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (19 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Time for a great reset of the financial system
> 
> Parece que entramos en la fase de depresión en la que el doliente asume la certeza de la muerte, aunque aún intenta negociar las condiciones.
> 
> ...




Con Independencia de a quien se refieren las estrellas si a los Estados usanos o a la UE, lo que parece claro es que el frondoso fondo azul va quedando "pelao", tieso tras el Covid.


----------



## Tolagu (19 Mar 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La otra cara de la moneda, o cómo los medios desinformadores hacen bien su trabajo:
> 
> Incluyen perlas como esta: "*Comprar oro no protege ni de la deflación ni de la inflación, depende*."
> 
> ...



Sin entrar en el fondo de la cuestión, lo que está claro es que ese subnormal de técnico anda muy limitadito.


----------



## Tolagu (19 Mar 2021)

¿por la misma razón por la que países riquísimos en recursos naturales como Venezuela y Argentina no lo son?


----------



## Mk3 (19 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> La bandera de Europa tiene 12 estrellas, pero hay 11. Supongo que falta UK.



Y el arbol azul coincide con el color de la bandera europea, las estrellas también son doradas (aquí supongo que tb se refiere al oro?)


----------



## IvanRios (19 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Eldetabarnia.
> 
> Los BC no pueden acumular plata porque no hay suficientes existencias para hacerlo. Desde finales del siglo XIX primaron el oro frente a la plata, lo que condujo a un revalorización mayor del oro (mejores propiedades y más fácil acumulación por razón de espacio) , mientras la acumulación de plata quedó únicamente como stock para la fabricación de moneda de curso legal. A lo largo del siglo XX, fueron desapareciendo esas monedas y los gobiernos se deshicieron de la plata almacenada.
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo que comentas de la futura escasez debido a su uso industrial (transición energética, new green deal), y en particular referente a tu postdata: subo un vídeo en el que el ponente (entre el 44'30" y el 48') se refiere a la futura escasez de plata, diciendo literalmente que como sociedad, como humanidad, llegaremos a tener que tomar grandes decisiones porque, "si nos pulimos la plata para las centrales termosolares, no podremos darle a la plata otros usos como joyería" (en lo que se incluye, claro está, monedas y lingotes).

Es cierto que el ponente se està refiriendo a la energía solar de concentración y no a las placas solares. Lo digo porque así como está del todo claro que las placas solares van a tener una presencia enorme en el "nuevo mundo", o casi que omnipresencia, en principio no está tan claro cuál será la de la energía solar de concentración, o sea, de las centrales termosolares, debido a su alto coste. Pero probablemente, y debido a la futura escasez energética mundial, este tipo de instalaciones acaben teniendo mucha presencia en aquellas regiones donde haya mucho sol (en España ya tenemos alguna).

En el caso de este tipo de centrales (para aquellos que lo desconozcan) la plata es usada en los grandes espejos que se colocan en la central, como así se puede ver en la imagen que adjunto. Son espejos creo que más o menos del tamaño de media cancha de tenis, y el uso de la plata, abundante plata, es absolutamente imprescindible.

Así que la enorme demanda de plata está asegurada y su futura escasez diría que también, y un escenario como el que planteas (prohibición del uso de la plata para aquello que no sea uso energético-industrial) se antoja plausible.






Central termosolar "Gemasolar", en España.


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2021)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Con Independencia de a quien se refieren las estrellas si a los Estados usanos o a la UE, lo que parece claro es que el frondoso fondo azul va quedando "pelao", tieso tras el Covid.



No es independiente, porke no es irrelevante. Y parece k es la UE...y aún frondosa.

El árbol no parece deshojarse...sino k le falta , clavadita, LA MITÁ ( de la Rikeza Occidental ? ) . El dólar se estaría dando ya por "despelotáo" por el virus ? ( propaganda chinorri ante la afición patria ? ) . En esas, "la UE aún podría salvarse" , "se lo estaría pensando" , etc... Hay ahora mismo algún escenario , contactos bilaterales, negociación de aranceles, etc ....entre China/Rusia y la UE ?


Por cierto, k faltase una estrella - presumiblemente la de UK - iría en la misma dirección anglófoba.



*edito* : Por cierto, la "medicina dorada" de la fugada estrella doce, sigue en el árbol ( La "generosa" oferta sigue ahí ? ).




ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> -Reseteo de deudas. Es inevitable un jubileo de deudas estatales. Este jubileo acabará con el sistema tal y como lo conocemos ya que la quita afectará a los principales tenedores de deuda: el sistema bancario será arrasado y será necesario recapitalizarlo (con qué se recapitalizara si todos los activos salvo los metales tienen riesgo contraparte?)



Con lo mismo k se está enjugando ya la deuda privada : Bitcoin. Nada menos k Citi se pronunció clarisimamente hace unas semanas en ese sentido - aunke era de lo más revelador, no lo mencioné por no extrabitcoñear el hilo - ( Bitcoin soars after Citi says it could become ‘currency of choice’ for global trade )

Un BTC totalmente regulado y asumido como patrón por las admin públicas minimizaría riesgo de contraparte...pues podría centralizarse en nodos "oficiales" donde los estados y sólo ellos asumirían el balance del último bloke autorizado ( consensuado ) , incluso con la red inactiva, incorporando las variaciones offline con preferencia a cualkier tx "abierta" en el siguiente bloke , una vez restablecida la red.

Esto corrompería los ideales originales de BTC - aunke...a ké precio ! - , pero wé, ni k fuese el primer desliz...y el patrón sería operativo.

Obviamente, otra crypto aceptada por todos los estados - unos DEG asekibles desde una cascada de otros activos ( tokenizados en cryptos privadas/comerciales...innumerables "subpatrones" voluntariamente adoptables donde los MPs por ejemplo, podrían expresarse ya en condiciones "de mercáo" ) , pero no con CDBCs infinitas sin más valor k ser alpiste para plebeyos - podría iwalmente ejercer ese rol.

Por otra parte...el dilema final es capcioso : el metal no tiene riesgo de contraparte...pero la gestión de un patrón de respaldo , sea cual fuese, SÍ, obviamente. USA se folló la del Oro , sin ir más lejos. El Oro Físico en Usa siguió sin riesgo...fue LA RED necesaria para un patrón la k petó.

De cualkier modo...los MPs se obvian absolutamente del artículo, e incluso se menosprecian ( HARD " Gold Standard" **! *). Imo, además de gestionables digitalmente como cualkier otro standard y poseedores de cualidades monetarias , son indestructibles...con lo k serían el destino más seguro para blindar Rikeza en ellos ( en un cometido k rekiere Riesgo Cero ).

Y si no se hace - y en la línea de @antorob a cuenta de un precio en mercado negro disparado en una hipotética confiscación de plata - el hampa los adoptará para un sistema paralelo a espaldas del establishment.









**! *_Me sigue chirriando un wevo k la mayor oferta crypto de Oro tokenizado en un sector MONETARIO global en ebullición k va ya hacia 2 USA trillions, el 20% del cap de Oro mundial , y con activos tokenizados de todo tipo y ralea, sean las 60.000 putas onzas de PaxGold. Porké Sprott, por wen ejemplo, no ha inundado el sector crypto de un metal k gozaría de enorme éxito, sin duda ? .Tácita o expresamente, se puede adivinar sin demasiada conspiranoia un ostracismo totalmente deliberado ( más cuando mogollón de gurusitos metaleros abrazan las cryptos hace tiempo ya publicamente y sin el menor reparo ). De todos modos, y de no ser asínnn...la entrada de monstruos del sector metalero en ese sentido debería ser inminente y un petardazo considerable - y , por cierto, un WSSilver subvencionado , otro "revolucionario"/Satoshi style salido de la nada, tal vez un telonero de la reversión metalera , tras décadas de manipulación y sakeo - ._


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2021)

Una curiosidad:
Argiráspidas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
La posición frente al sol en las batallas era muy importante, todos querían tenerlo a la espalda para cegar al adversario. Esta unidad de élite aprovechaba el sol para reflejarlo con sus escudos de plata sobre el enemigo


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2021)

Interesting COMEX Trend: Silver Short Squeeze Appears to Be On Track | ZeroHedge


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2021)

Ñam Ñam...


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2021)

Royal Mint customers charged thousands for out-of-stock gold

*La fiebre del oro de Royal Mint causa caos para los clientes que cobran miles de dólares por barras y monedas agotadas mientras lucha por hacer frente a una demanda 'sin precedentes'*

*Royal Mint ha visto un aumento en el interés en su división de metales preciosos *
*Los clientes han informado problemas de entrega y se han vendido artículos agotados*
*Un cliente de Escocia compró 143.000 libras esterlinas en monedas de oro agotadas*
*En el momento en que se realizó la entrega, el precio había bajado £ 9,090*
*¿Tuviste algún problema con la Casa de la Moneda? Póngase en contacto: george.nixon@thisismoney.co.uk *
Por GEORGE NIXON PARA THISISMONEY.CO.UK

PUBLICADO: 12:56 GMT, 19 de marzo de 2021 | ACTUALIZADO: 12:56 GMT, 19 de marzo de 2021










Email
9
Ver comentarios


El pujante servicio de venta de lingotes de Royal Mint ha sido muy criticado por clientes a los que se les ha cobrado por productos agotados y han visto entregas con meses de retraso y dañadas, como puede revelar This is Money.
Las revisiones recientes han planteado preguntas importantes sobre la división de metales preciosos de Mint y cómo se procesan, empaquetan y envían los pedidos de alto valor, en algunos casos por un total de cientos de miles de libras.
El fabricante de monedas, que tiene un negocio secundario en la venta de barras y monedas de oro, plata y platino junto con la acuñación de monedas en circulación en el Reino Unido, parece estar luchando para hacer frente a un volumen récord de pedidos, con la pandemia de que más inversores compren metales preciosos.






+5



La división de metales preciosos de Royal Mint ha crecido en popularidad con ingresos que aumentaron un 46% en el año que finalizó en marzo de 2020. La pandemia ha provocado un aumento en el interés por el oro.
Un profesor universitario retirado de Escocia que alertó a This is Money sobre los problemas, invirtió más de £ 143,000 de la herencia de su padre fallecido en 100 monedas de oro en lingotes a mediados de enero, solo para que le dijeran un mes después que estaban agotadas y que no debería he podido comprarlos.
"No tengo ningún interés en el oro como posesión, pero se recomienda a las personas mayores que lo compren como un seguro, ya que es una plusvalía libre de impuestos y un buen activo a largo plazo", dijo.
"Quería comprarle a un distribuidor independiente que hubiera sido más barato, pero mi esposa no estaba contenta y, dada la pandemia, pagué aproximadamente £ 2,000 más por la seguridad de la Casa de la Moneda".


Después del pedido del 16 de enero, esperó dos semanas y media sin confirmación de ninguna entrega, ni había ningún rastro de su pedido en el sitio web.
Llamó a la Casa de la Moneda el 3 de febrero y afirma que le dijeron que: "No debería haber podido realizar y pagar ese pedido porque no había stock".
Dos días después, le dijeron en un correo electrónico que "ha habido un volumen de pedidos sin precedentes en The Royal Mint en el que estamos trabajando" y que su pedido llegaría "lo antes posible".
El propio aviso de entrega de la Casa de la Moneda en su sitio web especifica que los artículos en stock se envían dentro de los 21 días hábiles.
Si no puede cumplir con ese plazo, se supone que a los clientes se les ofrecerán productos sustitutos, una fecha de entrega revisada o un reembolso completo.
"Si en el improbable caso de que no podamos cumplir con su pedido u ofrecer un producto sustituto, cancelaremos su pedido y le proporcionaremos un reembolso completo", agrega su guía.







Un cliente de Escocia compró 143.000 libras esterlinas en monedas de oro agotadas en enero
Su pedido llegó finalmente el 12 de marzo, casi dos meses después de que se realizó el pedido.
Sin embargo, en ese momento, la Casa de la Moneda estaba vendiendo las mismas 100 monedas de lingotes de oro Britannia de 1 oz en su sitio web por £ 134,207, después de una caída en el precio del oro de casi £ 200 por onza entre enero y marzo.
Como resultado, efectivamente tenía £ 9,000 de su bolsillo, más una tarifa de transferencia bancaria de £ 25 por una compra que no debería haber podido realizar.
Ha solicitado un reembolso de la diferencia más intereses compensatorios por el tiempo que las £ 143,000 estuvieron fuera de su cuenta bancaria, pero la Casa de la Moneda solo se complace en ofrecerle un reembolso a cambio de la devolución de las monedas.
`` Simplemente no debería haber sido posible comprar y pagar por un artículo que estaba agotado y semanas, si no meses, lejos de la oferta, especialmente porque los precios fluctúan '', escribió en un correo electrónico enviado a la Casa de la Moneda el lunes y vio por This is Money.






+5


Para cuando llegaron las monedas, la Casa de la Moneda las estaba vendiendo por £ 9,090 menos por un juego de 100
"Sencillamente, se ha realizado un pago en exceso, pero en ese momento no había ninguna razón para que yo esperara que la mercancía no se entregara con prontitud".
En respuesta a su caso, la Casa de la Moneda dijo en un comunicado: 'Recibimos un pedido en enero y hubo un retraso desafortunado en la entrega debido a la disponibilidad de stock.
Esto se comunicó al cliente poco después de la transacción y se acordó una fecha de entrega posterior de marzo.
"El precio de nuestros productos de lingotes fluctúa de acuerdo con los precios de los metales vivos, y el precio se fija en el momento en que el cliente confirma la transacción".






+5


La Casa de la Moneda dijo que sus precios fluctuaron en línea con los precios de los metales en vivo. El precio del oro se desplomó £ 200 por onza entre enero y marzo. Sin embargo, las monedas no deberían haber estado disponibles.
Sin embargo, reconoció que el producto estaba agotado cuando se hizo el pedido, lo que generó dudas sobre por qué se le cobró por él en primer lugar.
Otros clientes han informado problemas similares en los últimos tiempos. Uno, Gary, escribió en el sitio de reseñas Trustpilot el 3 de marzo: `` Mientras me retiraba, se eliminaron elementos, por lo que tuve que comenzar de nuevo, hasta que al final no tuve nada.
"Mi hijo logró comprar una moneda, pero ahora ha recibido un correo electrónico que dice que no puede tenerla porque vendieron demasiadas".

+5


Hay una serie de revisiones recientes que se quejan de monedas de metales preciosos agotadas
Otro, John F, escribió el 23 de febrero: “Ofrecieron a la venta un juego de monedas de plata de edición limitada. Hice un pedido, lo confirmaron y sacaron el dinero de mi banco. A la mañana siguiente recibí un correo electrónico cancelando mi pedido.
'Esto es lo que dijeron: "Desafortunadamente, debido a la enorme popularidad del producto, cuando recibimos su pedido para procesarlo, el artículo ya no estaba disponible y ya no estaba en venta".
*'¿Se llevaron mi dinero por un producto que no tienen?'*

+5


Los clientes también se han quejado de la entrega de artículos. Se supone que los metales preciosos se envían en paquetes discretos, pero este no ha sido el caso
La Casa de la Moneda se negó a explicar por qué se habían realizado pagos por productos agotados.
Según su último informe anual, la división de metales preciosos de Mint registró un aumento de ingresos del 46 por ciento en 2019-20 a 356,9 millones de libras en 2019-20, mientras que atrajo a `` más de 11.000 nuevos clientes que buscan invertir en metales preciosos '' en la primavera de 2020.
Agregó: "El impacto del Brexit y el coronavirus llevó a los inversores a diversificarse hacia activos de" refugio seguro "como los metales preciosos, y esto llevó a nuestro período más activo registrado a principios de 2020-21.
Un vistazo a su sitio web a principios de esta semana encontró que cuatro tipos de lingotes de oro de los 11 en oferta estaban agotados, y la mitad de las 24 monedas de oro en lingotes que se muestran en el sitio no estaban disponibles.
E incluso aquellos cuyos pedidos finalmente han aparecido han informado de problemas. Se supone que los pedidos de metales preciosos se entregan en paquetes o bolsas que se supone que son "discretas y sin marca".

Sin embargo, el pedido de 100 monedas de oro de 1 oz llegó el 12 de marzo "mal embalado y con la dirección del remitente visible", lo que habría dejado a un mensajero sin ninguna duda de lo que había en el paquete.
Se han informado quejas similares en Trustpilot.
Una compradora, Alicia, escribió el 10 de marzo: “Hice dos pedidos en Royal Mint. Ambos artículos han llegado con el contenido claramente indicado en el frente para que el repartidor lo vea. Este no es un envío discreto '.
Añadió que dos de las barras que ordenó tenían "abolladuras notables". Mientras tanto, otra reseña publicada el mismo día decía que "los detalles del contenido se escribieron en el paquete".
En general, después de 211 reseñas en el sitio, Mint tiene una calificación de solo 2.2 sobre 5.
Decía en un comunicado: 'Nos han informado de los problemas relacionados con la entrega de nuestros productos de metales preciosos y actualmente estamos trabajando con nuestros socios de mensajería para mejorar esto.
Los comentarios de los clientes son muy valiosos para nosotros y comprendemos lo importante que es la discreción.
"Actualmente estamos buscando varias formas de mejorar nuestros servicios de entrega para garantizar que nuestros productos se entreguen con la misma precisión superior con la que salen de nuestro sitio".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


En fin, viendo twiter, a los australianos ya se les hacen los dedos wéspedes.

Akí, y de hoy mismo, gurusitos de pro haciendo vídeos didácticos sobre el chanchullo metalero y tal...


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2021)

La Judy está jatxondona...


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2021)

Y las viejas Repos, ánde se empezó a desmadrar todo hace año y medio ( cuando los chutes cataclísimicos eran de 70,80, cien mil kilos y tal, ké tiempos ! - hoy, trillones a tutiplén - )...otra vez on fire.

Se estarán poniendo solidarios con el muermo de fin de semana por la hostelería chapada y tal ?


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2021)

...y weno... a éste no le he visto aún en ningún billete...pero wé...

por hijolagranputa premium, lo metemos en el telediario , too...

y encima...arriba, saluda tó ceremonioso, el pokemon entubáo éste...en fin...


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Royal Mint customers charged thousands for out-of-stock gold
> 
> *La fiebre del oro de Royal Mint causa caos para los clientes que cobran miles de dólares por barras y monedas agotadas mientras lucha por hacer frente a una demanda 'sin precedentes'*
> 
> ...



Es que eran "monedas unallocated" (oro papel sin respaldo) así que les devolverán el dinero fiat equivalente 

En el fondo, no es muy diferente a como funciona el chiringuito del COMEX...

Últimamente las Mints anglos se salen, están desbordadas (pero no hay escasez de físico aseguran)


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Respecto a lo que comentas de la futura escasez debido a su uso industrial (transición energética, new green deal), y en particular referente a tu postdata: subo un vídeo en el que el ponente (entre el 44'30" y el 48') se refiere a la futura escasez de plata, diciendo literalmente que como sociedad, como humanidad, llegaremos a tener que tomar grandes decisiones porque, "si nos pulimos la plata para las centrales termosolares, no podremos darle a la plata otros usos como joyería" (en lo que se incluye, claro está, monedas y lingotes).
> 
> Es cierto que el ponente se està refiriendo a la energía solar de concentración y no a las placas solares. Lo digo porque así como está del todo claro que las placas solares van a tener una presencia enorme en el "nuevo mundo", o casi que omnipresencia, en principio no está tan claro cuál será la de la energía solar de concentración, o sea, de las centrales termosolares, debido a su alto coste. Pero probablemente, y debido a la futura escasez energética mundial, este tipo de instalaciones acaben teniendo mucha presencia en aquellas regiones donde haya mucho sol (en España ya tenemos alguna).
> 
> ...





Pues vaya putada, estar stackeando nuestras cookaburras, nuestros panditas, nuestros eagles con toda la ilusión y el cariño y que venga el NWO a través del estado lacayo de turno a robarnos.


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es que eran "monedas unallocated" (oro papel sin respaldo) así que les devolverán el dinero fiat equivalente
> 
> En el fondo, no es muy diferente a como funciona el chiringuito del COMEX...
> 
> Últimamente las Mints anglos se salen, están desbordadas (pero no hay escasez de físico aseguran)



Sep, como dice un twitero "La Royal Mint no tiene problemas de escasez...los tienen sus clientes ! "


----------



## OBDC (19 Mar 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Eldetabarnia.
> 
> Los BC no pueden acumular plata porque no hay suficientes existencias para hacerlo. Desde finales del siglo XIX primaron el oro frente a la plata, lo que condujo a un revalorización mayor del oro (mejores propiedades y más fácil acumulación por razón de espacio) , mientras la acumulación de plata quedó únicamente como stock para la fabricación de moneda de curso legal. A lo largo del siglo XX, fueron desapareciendo esas monedas y los gobiernos se deshicieron de la plata almacenada.
> 
> ...



Una posibilidad, igual que me toque la lotería.
Lo de la escasez de la plata es mas falso que un billete de 3 euros, es el discurso del momento para auparla, nunca hubo tanta plata en circulación.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Y el arbol azul coincide con el color de la bandera europea, las estrellas también son doradas (aquí supongo que tb se refiere al oro?)



Creo que la estrella que falta en el dibujo (UK) es la que ha dejado pelado de oro la otra parte del árbol...

La estrella que falta sigue custodiando el oro de la mayoría de países europeos que se van a tener que pelear por los restos que hay en el árbol.

Aprovecho el post para dejar esta noticia:
Google searches reveal people are growing very worried about inflation

Empieza a haber miedo a la inflación... Se presiente que el experimento monetario no va a acabar bien.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Curiosas cuentas sobre la plata existente registrada y una potencial distribución en la población. Publicado en Reddit en silversqueeze,
> La flecha señala lo siguiente.
> ...




Una reflexión respecto el BTC y silver:

Si solo hay 6.000.000.000 onzas, y hay unos 21.000.000 BTC, cada BTC se correspondería con unas 285 OZ.

Al valor actual del BTC (sobre 60.000) y de la onza ( sobre 30), eso supone que cada onza debería valer 200 dólares, solo como reserva de valor ( sin tener en cuenta otros usos industriales).

....si no he hecho mal la cuentas


----------



## Muttley (19 Mar 2021)

Reddit informando de incumplimientos de entregas en USMint y Royal Mint
Estará pasando?


----------



## Daviot (19 Mar 2021)

Bueno, pues el interés que paga el bono USA a 10 años sigue subiendo, ya está a 1,63%. Las previsiones como ya mencioné previamente eran que podía irse al intervalo de 1,75- 2% y esto a corto plazo puede afectar negativamente al precio del oro.

Gráfico mensual del bono USA a 10 años.









Gráfico semanal del precio del oro en dólares.


----------



## Tichy (19 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues vaya putada, estar stackeando nuestras cookaburras, nuestros panditas, nuestros eagles con toda la ilusión y el cariño y que venga el NWO a través del estado lacayo de turno a robarnos.



Eso los que tengan monedas. Que yo no conozco a nadie. Y menos en este foro.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Eso los que tengan monedas. Que yo no conozco a nadie. Y menos en este foro.



Aquí nadie tiene más metal que el de las cadenas del cuello y los Cristos.


----------



## asqueado (19 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Aquí nadie tiene más metal que el de las cadenas del cuello y los Cristos.



Metal???? eso que es.
Yo solo tengo una pequeña coleccion de medallas de cobre, baratas, baratas, que he ido comprando como regalo a mis nietos


----------



## cdametalero (19 Mar 2021)

Los de WSS tampoco tienen metales ni saben nada


----------



## Tolagu (19 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pues el interés que paga el bono USA a 10 años sigue subiendo, ya está a 1,63%. Las previsiones como ya mencioné previamente eran que podía irse al intervalo de 1,75- 2% y esto a corto plazo puede afectar negativamente al precio del oro.
> 
> Gráfico mensual del bono USA a 10 años.
> 
> ...



El US10Y ha cerrado a 1,73 pero ha tocado 1,75 un par de veces. Vamos a ver el 2% en breve y es a partir de ahí (algunos piensan en el 2,5) que es cuando la Fed actuará. Además hay problemas con los balances de la Banca usana que están inflados a bonos en lugar de tener reservas en cash por lo que no se descarta una compra a partir de cierto nivel por parte de la FED. Compro los Bonos, bajo los rendimientos e introduzco liquidez en la Banca. Este escenario, que podría tener sentido, haría bajar los rendimientos, posiblemente de una manera más o menos rápida. A partir de ahí, cualquiera sabe. Yo creo que es el mejor escenario para que el oro inicie una buena subida. Una buena. Rendimientos bajos, y que asome inflación, ergo los tipos reales en picado y el oro debería dispararse.


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)

Interesante.


----------



## Muttley (20 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Eso los que tengan monedas. Que yo no conozco a nadie. Y menos en este foro.





L'omertá dijo:


> Aquí nadie tiene más metal que el de las cadenas del cuello y los Cristos.





asqueado dijo:


> Metal???? eso que es.
> Yo solo tengo una pequeña coleccion de medallas de cobre, baratas, baratas, que he ido comprando como regalo a mis nietos




Colecciono ceniceros.

Os gusta?


----------



## Daviot (20 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El US10Y ha cerrado a 1,73 pero ha tocado 1,75 un par de veces. Vamos a ver el 2% en breve y es a partir de ahí (algunos piensan en el 2,5) que es cuando la Fed actuará. Además hay problemas con los balances de la Banca usana que están inflados a bonos en lugar de tener reservas en cash por lo que no se descarta una compra a partir de cierto nivel por parte de la FED. Compro los Bonos, bajo los rendimientos e introduzco liquidez en la Banca. Este escenario, que podría tener sentido, haría bajar los rendimientos, posiblemente de una manera más o menos rápida. A partir de ahí, cualquiera sabe. Yo creo que es el mejor escenario para que el oro inicie una buena subida. Una buena. Rendimientos bajos, y que asome inflación, ergo los tipos reales en picado y el oro debería dispararse.



Pues no sé a que se debe esa pequeña diferencia de datos que manejamos, según FRED el último dato es de 1,71 % y según Tradingview de 1,63%.

10-Year Treasury Constant Maturity Rate


----------



## IvanRios (20 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pues el interés que paga el bono USA a 10 años sigue subiendo, ya está a 1,63%. Las previsiones como ya mencioné previamente eran que podía irse al intervalo de 1,75- 2% y esto a corto plazo puede afectar negativamente al precio del oro.
> 
> Gráfico mensual del bono USA a 10 años.
> 
> ...



Un análisis al respecto de la fed y los bonos.

Y la conclusión del vídeo, cómo no: "tenemos un sistema económico insostenible...y tarde o temprano nos estallará en la cara."


----------



## OBDC (20 Mar 2021)

Habría que cambiar el título de este hilo por :
"Hilo oficial de los deseos nunca realizados"

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## GOL (20 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una posibilidad, igual que me toque la lotería.
> Lo de la escasez de la plata es mas falso que un billete de 3 euros, es el discurso del momento para auparla, nunca hubo tanta plata en circulación.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Esta semana Perth Mint, US Mint, Royal Mint, Polonia . . .no dan plata.


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)

Alguien puede explicar éstos dos twits a continuación EN CRISTIANO ?


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## Orooo (20 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Colecciono ceniceros.
> 
> Os gusta?
> 
> ...



El de abajo que tiene la anilla para pasar el dedo, (el del columnario), es un catador de vino, muy bonito por cierto.


----------



## L'omertá (20 Mar 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Un análisis al respecto de la fed y los bonos.
> 
> Y la conclusión del vídeo, cómo no: "tenemos un sistema económico insostenible...y tarde o temprano nos estallará en la cara."



Me encanta este fulano. Gracias por poner el video.


----------



## L'omertá (20 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


>



El anterior no sé pero este parece una margin call


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> El anterior no sé pero este parece una margin call



Al parecer, podría deducirse algo de la relación entre ambos. Y de ésta , con los mercáos occidentales. ( ejem...si los de China no lo son )


----------



## L'omertá (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


>










*Actualización de escasez de plata de México*






Debida diligencia
BBVA (Banco) :: ya no acepta pedidos de 1oz de libertad. " *Inventarios de plata vacíos* "
_¿Por qué esto es importante? BBVA opera en todo el país, se supone que pueden enrutar plata de otras ubicaciones fácilmente, de hecho hace 2 semanas me dijeron que tomarían mi pedido y lo cumplirían en ~ 7 días, lo intenté hoy y se negaron a aceptar mi pedido, diferente historia ahora._
Banco Azteca (Banco) :: Adquiriendo toda la plata disponible en todos los lugares de la ciudad, también se agotaron. Un gerente de banco estaba haciendo pedidos de 30 oz cada semana solo para mí. " *Ya no se puede encontrar plata* "
_¿Por qué esto es importante? Banco Azteca se ha comprometido durante décadas a brindar monedas de plata a todos los mexicanos como un refugio seguro_
Casas de empeño: Alguien acaba de comprar todas nuestras monedas de libertad. "La *plata está volando* "
Llamaron a otros bancos que supuestamente deberían tener monedas de plata a la venta del Banco Central de México:

Banorte: "Salimos del negocio de la plata hace años"
CitiBanamex: "Tenemos monedas de plata pero no estamos autorizados a venderlas". En algunos lugares dicen que han estado fuera del negocio de la plata desde hace algún tiempo.
_¿Por qué esto es importante? Banorte y CitiBanamex figuran como proveedores oficiales de monedas de plata de Banxico (Banco Central de México), pero cuando se comunica con ellos, afirman estar fuera del negocio de la plata desde hace algún tiempo._
https://www.banxico.org.mx/billetes-y-monedas/d/{8BC78ED2-D016-81E1-801F-51749E760443}.pdf
Se me acaban los proveedores de monedas de plata XP
Esta semana no tuve más remedio que comprar monedas de oro (20 pesos aztecas) + plata circulada (Casa de empeño).
Desde la perspectiva de mi ciudad / Joe promedio, lo siguiente podría estar volviéndose cierto: "la *plata es un mercado pequeño* "
estoy comprando mucho? No, solo plata de 3K USD y oro de 3K (se suponía que era de plata, bueno, Basilea III espero que llegue) con dinero que no necesito
*Estoy luchando por conseguirlo a un precio razonable, no más de 34 dólares la onza.*
_Producción de plata en los principales países 2010-2020. Las minas de plata de México produjeron unas 6,300 toneladas métricas de plata en 2020, lo que convierte a *México en el mayor productor de plata del mundo*_ *. Perú y China ocuparon el segundo y tercer lugar, respectivamente. 16 de febrero de 2021 * _*WTF !!! ¿Por qué no puedo conseguirlo entonces? (Sin mencionar la prima para un productor superior)*_
Compro sin ánimo de lucro, compro con dinero que no necesito, sólo para vengarme de los bancos, quiero verlos arder a todos. " _Comercio de rabia"
Los bancos me llaman temprano en la mañana para ofrecer a mi familia préstamos que no necesitamos (+ 50% APY), saben que tenemos dinero, quieren que consumamos más allá de nuestras posibilidades. ¿Por qué no ofrecen préstamos a los mendigos? Oh, claro, ya están esclavizados, oh, pero si alguna vez logran salir del hoyo, ¡les ofrecerán algunos artículos con crédito por asegurarse de que no salgan!_
50% APY para Joe promedio
0% APY para bancos / esclavistas. Oh, ¿ahora a los bancos se les pagará bien (tasa de interés negativa)? ¿Pagando por lo que dices? Por hacer esclavos. 2 - Tier society ha estado trabajando durante décadas
Creo que los defensores de la plata / el oro / la libertad no nos están pidiendo mucho, no hay pelea, no se necesita una gran protesta (hasta ahora). Simplemente compre una pieza de su metal favorito, nuestra libertad también está en riesgo, defiéndase. Las monedas de plata y oro tienen ese mensaje, *libertad* , está ahí por una razón, mis ojos están abiertos, armamos el sistema contra ellos.

_Banco: Gracias por visitar nuestra sucursal hoy, ¿en qué puedo ayudarlo?
Yo: Quiero comprar algunas monedas de plata, 30 oz por favor.
Banco: 30 oz? La gente no suele comprar esa cantidad, ¿alguna razón en particular para que compres tanto?
Yo: Sí, por destruirte ._


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

ACABAN DE LIMITAR LAS COMPRAS EN EEUU


*United States Mint anuncia un nuevo programa autorizado de compras a granel*
19 de marzo de 2021
WASHINGTON, DC - La Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos (Mint) se compromete a mejorar la distribución de nuestros productos de monedas numismáticas. Como parte de este esfuerzo continuo, la Casa de la Moneda ha establecido un nuevo Programa Autorizado de Compra a Granel (ABPP), que permite a los compradores a granel que califiquen comprar un número limitado de productos numismáticos de Mint antes de su fecha oficial de venta bajo un acuerdo de embargo activo que permite su reventa solo en o después de la fecha, hora y condiciones oficiales de venta de la Casa de la Moneda, como las limitaciones de pedidos domésticos. Este nuevo programa está estructurado para satisfacer mejor la disponibilidad de productos en el mercado en la fecha inicial de venta al expandir la distribución de los productos Mint.
Los solicitantes del Programa de compra a granel autorizada de la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos deben ser miembros activos del Programa de Compra a Granel Numismática (NBPP) existente de la Casa de la Moneda en buen estado durante al menos dos años, tener un promedio de ingresos de dos años con el un historial de pleno cumplimiento de la política de devoluciones excesivas de la Casa de la Moneda.
Este nuevo programa ayudará a mejorar la distribución de los productos numismáticos Mint a medida que salgan a la venta, ampliando la disponibilidad de nuestros productos mediante la utilización de socios comerciales bien examinados que tienen relaciones a largo plazo con los programas numismáticos de Mint. No todos los productos Mint se ofrecerán a través de este programa, y no se distribuirá más del 10% de los productos con cantidades limitadas bajo este programa. No se otorgarán descuentos a los miembros de ABPP y algunos productos tendrán una prima. Los productos disponibles a través de este programa se distribuirán por igual a los miembros autorizados de Bulk. La Casa de la Moneda no enviará productos a los miembros de ABPP, quienes deben proporcionar su propia seguridad y transporte del producto. Las recogidas se permitirán tres días antes de la fecha oficial de venta.
Acerca de la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos El
Congreso creó la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos en 1792, y la Casa de la Moneda pasó a formar parte del Departamento del Tesoro en 1873. Como único fabricante de moneda de curso legal de la nación, la Casa de la Moneda es responsable de producir monedas circulantes para que la Nación llevar a cabo su comercio y comercio. La Casa de la Moneda también produce productos numismáticos, incluidas monedas de prueba, sin circular y conmemorativas; Medallas de oro del Congreso; medallas de plata y bronce; y monedas de lingotes de oro y plata. Sus programas numismáticos son autosuficientes y operan sin costo para los contribuyentes.
RECURSOS ADICIONALES:

Para obtener información sobre el Programa de compras al por mayor autorizadas, visite Bulk Purchase Program - Official US Mint Store .
Visite About | U.S. Mint para obtener información sobre la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos.
Visite Email and Text Alert Sign-Up - Official US Mint Store para suscribirse a las notificaciones de productos electrónicos, comunicados de prensa y declaraciones públicas de United States Mint.
Regístrese para recibir fuentes RSS de la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos y síganos en Facebook , Twitter , Instagram y Pinterest .
# # #
_*Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos - Conectando América a través de monedas*_
Comuníquese con las
consultas de prensa: Oficina de comunicaciones corporativas (202) 354-7222
Información de servicio al cliente: (800) USA MINT (872-6468)


----------



## sdPrincBurb (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## Furillo (20 Mar 2021)

Parece que estamos llegando a la 2a fase de escasez expuesta por @antorob. Os dejo una jugosa entrevista al creador del grupo WallStreetSilver de hace pocos días:



(para los que no controlen de inglés, youtube ofrece los subtítulos en la parte de abajo a la derecha de la ventana del reproductor)


----------



## burbuje (20 Mar 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> ACABAN DE LIMITAR LAS COMPRAS EN EEUU
> 
> 
> *United States Mint anuncia un nuevo programa autorizado de compras a granel*
> ...



Y qué ponen como excusa para requerir esos historiales para comprar plata??


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2021)

He creado otro blog, esta vez en solitario.

Estoy en fase de pruebas y he comenzado con parte del post sobre la inflación que postee el otro dia, junto con un artículo interesante de Zero-hedge, sobre la inflación que viene.

Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix

Cuando esté en marcha es de libre acceso. Y si alguien quiere postear algún artículo, no tengo ningún inconveniente.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)

Tres meses ha tardáo Goldman en mierdear su ETF recién compráu.

Adiós a redimir posiciones HIMBERSORAS en puro metal.

Miedito da el " compadre regulaór" con toda esta banda pillando ETFs sin respaldo millonada en mano, supuestamente "en los minutos del descuento" de una operativa k apesta y se da por más k amortizada. Sin giros nuevos, no encaja. 


*Royal Mint terminates physical delivery facility on WisdomTree’s Gold Bullion Securities*


*Royal Mint cancela la instalación de entrega física de los títulos de lingotes de oro de WisdomTree*
19 de febrero de 2021 | Por Simon Smith, CFA | Categoría: Materias primas
Los inversores en *Gold Bullion Securities* ya no pueden cambiar sus acciones directamente por monedas o barras de oro en lingotes emitidas por *Royal Mint* .





La Royal Mint ha rescindido un acuerdo con WisdomTree que permitió a los inversores en Gold Bullion Securities recibir la entrega física de oro.
En un comunicado emitido el jueves, *WisdomTree* , el emisor de ETC, informó que *Royal Mint había rescindido su acuerdo con la compañía, poniendo fin a un acuerdo de casi ocho años.*
*Introducida por primera vez en 2013** , la instalación brindó a los inversores en GBS la percepción de una capa adicional de confianza de que siempre podrían tener en sus manos oro físico*.
GBS cotiza en *LSE (GBS LN* , *GBSS LN)* , *Borsa Italiana (GBS IM)* , *Euronext Paris (GBS FP)* y *Xetra (GG9B GY)* . Tiene $ 4.16 mil millones en activos.
Aparentemente, la instalación nunca fue utilizada por un inversionista (según la declaración de WisdomTree), pero su retiro, no obstante, representa un modesto negativo neto para los inversionistas en GBS.
Sin embargo, *técnicamente, los inversores aún pueden canjear por lingotes de oro físico, pero esto ahora deberá hacerse a través de una cuenta LBMA.*
Por tanto, en términos prácticos, los inversores minoristas en GBS han perdido una característica que bien podrían haber valorado. Esto es similar a la situación que se presentó a los inversores minoristas estadounidenses que invirtieron en el ETF de Perth Mint Physical Gold.
Ahora conocido como *Goldman Sachs Physical Gold ETF (AAAU US)* , el producto Perth Mint fue adquirido por *Goldman Sachs Asset Management* a finales de 2020. En el proceso de su transición a la administración de GSAM, *un mecanismo que permitía a los inversores intercambiar sus acciones para su entrega de oro físico en forma de lingotes minoristas y monedas emitidas por Perth Mint* se retiró.
La noticia fue recibida con decepción por parte de un gran número de pequeños inversores, muchos de los cuales desde entonces han liquidado sus participaciones. Los activos bajo administración de AAAU han bajado un 30% en comparación con el nivel anterior a la adquisición de GSAM.
Para los inversores en los EE. UU., *VanEck Merk Gold ETF (OUNZ US)* , una colaboración entre *Merk Investments* y *VanEck* , parece ser el único ETF de oro que ofrece un servicio de canje físico *apto* para minoristas. Ha visto entradas netas desde que se completó el acuerdo con GSAM.
En Europa, *Royal Mint Physical Gold ETC (RMAU LN)* , una colaboración entre Royal Mint y el emisor de marca blanca *HANetf* , ofrece una opción de entrega física sencilla para los inversores minoristas. Los inversores en este producto pueden intercambiar su participación accionaria por una variedad de Britannias, Sovereigns y barras de diferentes tamaños, aunque pagando una tarifa.
Se entiende que otros ETP, como *WisdomTree Physical Swiss Gold (SGBS LN)* y *WisdomTree Core Physical Gold (WGLD LN)* , incorporan mecanismos para que los inversores puedan canjearlos físicamente. En el caso de estos dos productos WisdomTree, no existe el requisito de que la entrega se realice a una cuenta de LBMA (según WisdomTree).
Se contactó a la Royal Mint para hacer comentarios. Un portavoz dijo: “El año pasado, The Royal Mint presentó un ETC de oro (RMAU) que brinda a los clientes la opción de canjear físicamente su oro [directamente con Royal Mint]. Esta es una característica única de RMAU y, como resultado, hemos decidido poner fin a nuestra asociación con WisdomTree ".
_(Este artículo ha sido editado después de la publicación para eliminar posibles inexactitudes con respecto al tratamiento fiscal para los inversores alemanes, las implicaciones del riesgo crediticio de la entrega física a una cuenta LBMA y la información que implica un tamaño mínimo de entrega física)._


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Mar 2021)

SPROTT tiene 3,4 Mil millones de USD en activos de Plata.

Lo que va a hacer al soltar 3000 millones, es casi poner palanca 2 a su metal, e ir recomprándolo. Jugada perfecta. Y cuando lo endose, tendrán al menos 6,4 mil millones, y podrá volver a hacer otra ronda de 5 o 6 mil millones de nuevo, colapsando ya todo.


----------



## angel220 (20 Mar 2021)

despues de leer esto de los ETF, los que no están respaldados, antes era medio teoría ahora nada, para que valen?
PD: lo pregunto en serio


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Mar 2021)

Había dejado el gráfico sólo con la línea azul (precio teórico de la plata excluyendo las horas en las que está abierto el mercado de Nueva York). Este incluye la línea negra que sería el precio teórico de la plata excluyendo las horas en las que está abierto el mercado de Nueva York.

Son precios teóricos pero dejan claro que se vende plata (sea física o papel) en las horas de apertura de Nueva York, por eso baja, y se compra cuando cierra principalmente en los mercados asiáticos. Se ve el traslado de metales físicos hacia los mercados orientales especialmente en el último año (la escala es logarítmica)

Da la sensación de que hay movimientos tectónicos en los mercados que van a hacer replantearse la estrategia a muchos inversores cuando empiece a haber miedo. Antes de que llegue ese momento, ya empieza a ser difícil conseguir físico en muchos sitios, cuando llegue el momento lo será aún más.

Los límites máximos para comprar plata para particulares que parece que están proponiendo cuando el movimiento silversqueeze apenas tiene relevancia, anticipa que prevén una posible viralizacion si llega el miedo a los mercados.

Qué supone un límite de compra máximo de metales a particulares? Es un corralito a los ahorros en fiat ya que sólo una parte de ellos van a poder sacarcarse del sistema y convertirse a metales monetarios.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Habría que cambiar el título de este hilo por :
> "Hilo oficial de los deseos nunca realizados"
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"




Mucha excased y historias luego luego te acercas a degussa pides 5000 onzas la muchacha de la recepcion saca la pala de debajo del mostrador se va a la parte trasera y te viene con las 5000 onzas en 10 segundos.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (20 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mucha excased y historias luego luego te acercas a degussa pides 5000 onzas la muchacha de la recepcion saca la pala de debajo del mostrador se va a la parte trasera y te viene con las 5000 onzas en 10 segundos.



¿Ya estás haciendo el payaso? Como mínimo, antes de realizar una afirmación, deberías al menos, contrastarla. Te metes en la página de Degussa, observas que la moneda de 1oz más barata que tienen está a 41.27 euros. Metes todas en el carro, todas, y observarás que no tienen ni 1000 onzas en su conjunto. Por cierto, respecto a la de Koala kilo, a 1.102 euros, sólo tienen 5 unidades en stock (ojo, que hablamos de Degussa y no de una pacometales shop).

Venga, atontao, escribe otra payasada.


----------



## esseri (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## la mano negra (20 Mar 2021)

Ya son cuarenta y tres mil Gorilas de Espalda Plateada alistados en la columna principal de ataque y su número crece de forma exponencial . Las noticias y rumores que se empiezan a conocer sobre los ataques contra los puestos avanzados de vigilancia de los Calzones Cortos adentrados en territorio gorila son tremendos . Son los testimonios que los mismo gorilas combatientes están aportando a sus compañeros a través de las radios de campaña . Las guarniciones de los citados puestos fortificados se están rindiendo sin combatir y sin exigir condiciones. Simplemente tiran las armas incrédulos ante lo que están viendo y chocados emocionalmente al comprobar que sus polvorines , supuestamente atestados de munición de alta calidad , en realidad estaban vacíos ¿ Dónde se supone que está esa munición ahora ?


----------



## Dadaria (20 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No es independiente, porke no es irrelevante. Y parece k es la UE...y aún frondosa.
> 
> El árbol no parece deshojarse...sino k le falta , clavadita, LA MITÁ ( de la Rikeza Occidental ? ) . El dólar se estaría dando ya por "despelotáo" por el virus ? ( propaganda chinorri ante la afición patria ? ) . En esas, "la UE aún podría salvarse" , "se lo estaría pensando" , etc... Hay ahora mismo algún escenario , contactos bilaterales, negociación de aranceles, etc ....entre China/Rusia y la UE ?
> 
> ...





esseri dijo:


>



Los chinos haciéndole guiños a la UE para montar un bloque euroasiático belt road mediante, dejando fuera de la ecuación a los anglos. O bien solo están dejando claro que son los que mandan.


----------



## OBDC (20 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> ¿Ya estás haciendo el payaso? Como mínimo, antes de realizar una afirmación, deberías al menos, contrastarla. Te metes en la página de Degussa, observas que la moneda de 1oz más barata que tienen está a 41.27 euros. Metes todas en el carro, todas, y observarás que no tienen ni 1000 onzas en su conjunto. Por cierto, respecto a la de Koala kilo, a 1.102 euros, sólo tienen 5 unidades en stock (ojo, que hablamos de Degussa y no de una pacometales shop).
> 
> Venga, atontao, escribe otra payasada.



Es necesario el insulto? Te da más razón, verdad? 

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (20 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es necesario el insulto? Te da más razón, verdad?
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



¿Insulto? ¿Dónde? Llamar payaso a un payaso y decir que éste hace o escribe payasadas, no es un insulto, es la descripción de unos hechos objetivamente contrastables por cualquiera con un mínimo de capacidad relacional. No es un insulto, es la cruel realidad, tu amigo es un payaso. Si le ha ofendido, puedes llevarle pañuelos o consolarle de la forma que prefieras, eso lo dejo a vuestra intimidad y libre elección.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Mar 2021)

Seguimiento de la creciente escasez de plata: 

US COMEX: r/Wallstreetsilver - There were two occasion in the last 25 years where the COMEX warehouse has bled 25 million oz rapidly like what has just happened. One was Warren Buffet's silver run and you know what happened there. What about the second time?
China: r/Wallstreetsilver - BIG Silver Raid Today with had 8.5 Million Oz of Silver Removed From Shanghai Exchange (SGE) on Mar 18th
India: r/Wallstreetsilver - One guy or group just took delivery of 2,6mio oz / 80 tons of Silver on the MCX (indian comex) r/Wallstreetsilver - India to help empty Comex y r/Wallstreetsilver - This is from the site of Amazon.in - India. It is all sold out.
Australia: r/Wallstreetsilver - Can we get to the bottom of this Perth Mint stuff? We got facts, and we got questions. Haven't seen many good answers. I don't want this to turn into 'Perth Mint haven't defaulted!' vs. 'Yes they have!'. What we've confirmed is they can't deliver to their storage customers as promised in due time. y r/Wallstreetsilver - Perth Mint Inventory Shortage Evaluation
Méjico: r/Wallstreetsilver - Silver Shortage Update from Mexico
Polonia: r/Wallstreetsilver - Breaking News! Mint of Poland completely out of investment silver.
US: https://www.reddit.com/r/Wallstreetsilver/comments/m8xi60/us_mint_silver_squeeze_inventory_results/ y https://www.numismaticnews.net/us-coins/u-s-mint-boxed-in-by-legislation
Austria: https://www.reddit.com/r/Wallstreet...rsqueeze_is_happening_in_etf_market_scoop_of/
Países Bajos: https://www.reddit.com/r/Wallstreet...r_shopping_paused_in_netherlands_its_running/
Inglaterra: https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...-charged-thousands-stock-gold-bars-coins.html
Irlanda: vendedores online no suministran; los locales compran a Bulgaria y a Estonia
Malasia: lingots desaparecidos, moneda en mínimos. Un mes para reabastecimiento.
Rusia - ???
Sudáfrica - ???

A todo esto podemos añadir lo que pasa en España y alrededores, desde Andorrano hasta Degussa.


----------



## Daviot (20 Mar 2021)

Pues pronto veremos como se desenvuelve el tema con el precio de la plata. De momento el precio, 26,25 dólares (22,05 euros), sigue a la directriz alcista pero pronto nos encontraremos con la resistencia de 26,60 dólares (22,35 euros).

El 31 de marzo se llega a la encrucijada donde el precio tiene que decidir si rompe la resistencia y sigue a la directriz alcista o no consigue cruzarla perdiendo la línea de tendencia principal.


Gráfico de 4 horas precio de la plata en dólares.


----------



## burbuje (20 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues pronto veremos como se desenvuelve el tema con el precio de la plata. De momento el precio, 26,25 dólares (22,05 euros), sigue a la directriz alcista pero pronto nos encontraremos con la resistencia de 26,60 dólares (22,35 euros).
> 
> El 31 de marzo se llega a la encrucijada donde el precio tiene que decidir si rompe la resistencia y sigue a la directriz alcista o no consigue cruzarla perdiendo la línea de tendencia principal.
> 
> ...



Qué origina esas resistencias que hay que romper? Por qué hay una resistencia a 26'6?


----------



## OBDC (20 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> ¿Insulto? ¿Dónde? Llamar payaso a un payaso y decir que éste hace o escribe payasadas, no es un insulto, es la descripción de unos hechos objetivamente contrastables por cualquiera con un mínimo de capacidad relacional. No es un insulto, es la cruel realidad, tu amigo es un payaso. Si le ha ofendido, puedes llevarle pañuelos o consolarle de la forma que prefieras, eso lo dejo a vuestra intimidad y libre elección.



Y por qué te preocupa tanto? 

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Daviot (20 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Qué origina esas resistencias que hay que romper? Por qué hay una resistencia a 26'6?




Análisis técnico, son niveles psicológicos donde antes no se ha conseguido superar bien al alza o a la baja.

En un gráfico mensual se ve mejor donde están situadas.


----------



## burbuje (20 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Análisis técnico, son niveles psicológicos donde antes no se ha conseguido superar bien al alza o a la baja.
> 
> En un gráfico mensual se ve mejor donde están situadas.



Ah, ok, o sea es algo psicológico generado por situaciones pasadas. La gente espera que se repita el mismo punto de inflexión y actúan como si fuera a pasar así. Gracias por la explicación


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (20 Mar 2021)

Caballeros, pregunta curiosa:

¿Qué sería lo más parecido a un shekel de plata (o no) hoy en día?


Grax


----------



## jorlau (20 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> despues de leer esto de los ETF, los que no están respaldados, antes era medio teoría ahora nada, para que valen?
> PD: lo pregunto en serio




Para manipular el precio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> ¿Ya estás haciendo el payaso? Como mínimo, antes de realizar una afirmación, deberías al menos, contrastarla. Te metes en la página de Degussa, observas que la moneda de 1oz más barata que tienen está a 41.27 euros. Metes todas en el carro, todas, y observarás que no tienen ni 1000 onzas en su conjunto. Por cierto, respecto a la de Koala kilo, a 1.102 euros, sólo tienen 5 unidades en stock (ojo, que hablamos de Degussa y no de una pacometales shop).
> 
> Venga, atontao, escribe otra payasada.



El payaso lo estais haciendo vosotros, yo tambien he vendido otro tipo de cosas y una de las estrategias era no sacar todo el genero que tuvieramos.

Se sacaba un poco para que la gente se embribonara y se llevaran la mesa entera, conforme se iban se volvia a llenar la mesa.

Es que en las tiendas solo tienen 1000 onzas .......... ñiñiñi se estan acabando nos las van a quitar ñiñiñiñi

Claro 1000 y las venden y hay otras mil y las venden y hay 1000 mas............. por que de momento no han dejado de vender no ?? y si han dejado de vender ha sido por que al dia siguiente estaban las mismas a X mas que el dia de antes no ??

En fin........ si los viejos se creen todo lo que sale en la tele como pollas no os vais a creer que hay excased de metales si ya habreis visto a cuatro cantamañanas o partes interesadas contado el cuento, es normal que os creais eso y mucho mas, seguramente muchos os lo creais.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Mar 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Caballeros, pregunta curiosa:
> 
> ¿Qué sería lo más parecido a un shekel de plata (o no) hoy en día?
> 
> ...



Media onza de plata si lo dices por peso.

Aunque esas denominaciones son puestas sin saber demasiado....... tambien he visto monedas llamadas shekel con menos peso de los 15 o 16 gramos, si te refieres a moneda griega antigua diciendo shekel vaya.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Mar 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Caballeros, pregunta curiosa:
> 
> ¿Qué sería lo más parecido a un shekel de plata (o no) hoy en día?
> 
> ...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> ¿Insulto? ¿Dónde? Llamar payaso a un payaso y decir que éste hace o escribe payasadas, no es un insulto, es la descripción de unos hechos objetivamente contrastables por cualquiera con un mínimo de capacidad relacional. No es un insulto, es la cruel realidad, tu amigo es un payaso. Si le ha ofendido, puedes llevarle pañuelos o consolarle de la forma que prefieras, eso lo dejo a vuestra intimidad y libre elección.




Pues yo soy un payaso y tu eres tonto.

Estaria encantado de tenerte como cliente, ya me imagino las risas conforme te llevaras toda mi mesa, el tontaco este pensaba que habia excased de la mierda que vendo, primo conforme veas que desaparece por el horizonte y ya no se le ve la cabeza en la lejania abre el matelerero y vuelve a llenar la mesa.

Me paso una vez con uno que no me volvio a comprar nunca mas por cierto........... que el hombre daba una vuelta a la feria y se iba, ese dia dio dos vueltas y entre la multitud de la gente no me dio tiempo a verlo, conforme lo vi delante de la mesa con la tez blanca, totalmente palido con la vocecilla que no le salia........... mirando con las lagrimas casi saltadas........... pero..........pero................mmmmmmmmmm...... pero......... tenias mas ???

Bueno......... me las acaban de traer........... me salio decirle............ el hombre agacho la cabeza y nunca mas me volvio a comprar.

Esto es el mercado y esto es lo que haciamos algunos de los mejores vendedores.

Por cierto habia otro tipo de trucos muy buenos como retirar material que no se habia vendido para que pensaran que te estabas inchando a vender, tambien otro truco era retirar material sobre el que te habian preguntado pero no se lo habian llevado.......... ya lo venderias en cualquier otra feria, 

En fin ........... os estoy dando unas lecciones gratuitas de buen vendedor impresionantes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es necesario el insulto? Te da más razón, verdad?
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"




Ladran luego cabalgamos, hay que seguir, ademas posiblemente tengamos la razon de nuestro lado, todo se podra ver en el tiempo.


----------



## Daviot (20 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues yo soy un payaso y tu eres tonto.
> 
> Estaria encantado de tenerte como cliente, ya me imagino las risas conforme te llevaras toda mi mesa, el tontaco este pensaba que habia excased de la mierda que vendo, primo conforme veas que desaparece por el horizonte y ya no se le ve la cabeza en la lejania abre el matelerero y vuelve a llenar la mesa.
> 
> ...



Estos mismos trucos son los que aplican los Belgas en su chiringuito online.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Estos mismos trucos son los que aplican los Belgas en su chiringuito online.




Esto es mas normal de lo que nadie se piense en casi todos los sectores.

Ejemplo, estaba tras una parejilla de pajarracos raza x pero no me decidia por su precio.......... un par de semanas mas tarde me animo y llamo al hombre para ir a por ellos, me dice que no le quedan, que me tengo que esperar dos meses, que hay excased de ese tipo de pajaros, que tal............ estoy en mi casa jodido pensando que me los tendria que haber llevado a la primera y me entra una cosilla en el cuerpo, pienso pero como van a haberlos vendido todos si los vendian por una pasta joder...........

Total que le digo a un amigo llama a este y le preguntas por una pareja por que me conoce la voz y ademas tiene mi tlf, me ha dicho que no le quedan pero tengo la sensacion de que ese tiene jaulas enteras llenas.

Al dia siguiente tenia dos parejas en lugar de una en mi casa, no solamente les quedaban si no que les habian bajado muchisimo el precio, a los que habiamos preguntado al principio nos decian que ya no quedaba nada.

Esto me ha pasado cuarentamil veces............ lo que pasa que ya lo se y si me dicen que no queda lo que sea le pido a un amigo que llame.

En inmobiliaria tambien se esta haciendo mucho, te dicen que X casa esta vendida, te frustras, me cago en la puta tendria que haberla comprado si es que estaba de precio cojonuda, normal que se haya vendido, soy gilipollas por no haberme tirado al toro y comprarla.... claro ha llegado un tio mas decidido con dos cojones y se la ha llevado.

Luego llama un amigo preguntando por esa casa y tachan........ mentira no estaba vendida....................sigue en venta.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (20 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> ¿Insulto? ¿Dónde? Llamar payaso a un payaso y decir que éste hace o escribe payasadas, no es un insulto, es la descripción de unos hechos objetivamente contrastables por cualquiera con un mínimo de capacidad relacional. No es un insulto, es la cruel realidad, tu amigo es un payaso. Si le ha ofendido, puedes llevarle pañuelos o consolarle de la forma que prefieras, eso lo dejo a vuestra intimidad y libre elección.



En realidad se ofende porque los dos son unos payasos.


----------



## timi (21 Mar 2021)

¿Es este el comienzo de un nuevo superciclo de materias primas?

*Regreso de los productos básicos*
El sesgo de actualidad es algo gracioso. Es parte de la naturaleza humana esperar que el futuro cercano se parezca al pasado reciente. Pero todos sabemos que no es así como siempre se desarrollan las cosas. Y eso puede resultar costoso, incluso peligroso, para los inversores.

Tomemos, por ejemplo, los bonos a largo plazo. Los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro a 10 años se han más que triplicado, del 0,54% al 1,66% desde julio pasado. ¿Significa eso que el mercado alcista de bonos a 40 años está muerto?

Difícil de decir, por supuesto. Solo lo sabremos con seguridad en retrospectiva. Ya sabes ... sesgo de lo reciente.

Al menos, el mercado de bonos nos está diciendo que la inflación de precios se está convirtiendo en algo nuevo, a pesar de lo que la Fed pueda estar telegrafiando.

Según el Índice de Precios al Consumidor (IPC), la variación de 12 meses en febrero fue del 1,7%. Y, sin embargo, si usa electricidad, gasolina, paga alquiler o incluso come, es probable que su experiencia haya sido bastante diferente.

La energía, los bienes raíces, la madera , la agricultura, los metales y más están en llamas desde el pasado mes de marzo.

¿Es este el comienzo de un nuevo superciclo de materias primas? Ciertamente se ve de esa manera.

*Señales de inflación intermitente*
Como dije, el mercado de bonos, por ejemplo, está detectando serios olfatos de inflación de precios. Si tuviera que adivinar por qué, lo más importante sería el estímulo, la impresión de dinero, tasas cercanas a cero y negativas, además de una demanda masiva reprimida posterior al COVID-19.

El crecimiento monetario ya ha superado con creces los niveles de la década de 1970. Y sabemos que la inflación sigue a la oferta monetaria, a menudo con un retraso.








Tasas de inflación durante 10 años


La velocidad del dinero ha caído de manera constante desde la crisis financiera de 2008-2009, pero se ha desplomado absolutamente desde el inicio de la pandemia. ¿Eso va a cambiar de manera dramática? Antes de tomar una decisión, recuerde el sesgo de actualidad.

A pesar de la baja velocidad del dinero, ha sucedido algo curioso. Las materias primas se han disparado junto con las expectativas de inflación.








Gráfico de velocidad del dinero


Una de las mejores formas de saber dónde se encuentra un sector en el panorama general es compararlo con otros activos. Y mirar hacia atrás durante períodos de tiempo más largos a menudo proporciona una gran perspectiva. Es por eso que me encanta este próximo gráfico.

*Aumento de las materias primas*
Es la relación entre el índice de materias primas S&P Goldman Sachs y el S&P 500 .

Mirando hacia atrás hasta 1972, las materias primas nunca han sido más baratas en comparación con el mercado de valores en general. Nunca. La media de esta relación es de 3,9 en 50 años. Hoy, se encuentra cerca de 0.5. Pero parece estar a punto de dispararse.








Índice de materias primas / Relación S & P


Para que las materias primas regresen a sus _niveles promedio_ frente a las existencias, deberán aumentar casi un 700%. Y recuerde, ese es el índice general y son las materias primas subyacentes. No hace falta decir que algunos productos básicos superarán a otros.

Pero a las empresas involucradas en la producción de esos productos les irá aún mejor a medida que sus ganancias aprovechen los crecientes ingresos.

La siguiente tabla muestra los rendimientos anuales de una serie de productos básicos.








Seleccione el rendimiento anual de las materias primas


Como puede ver, en 2020 el níquel subió un 19%, el maíz ganó un 25%, mientras que el paladio y el cobre ganaron ambos un 26%. En una reciente Perspectiva de materias primas para 2021: reviviendo un mercado alcista estructural (18 de noviembre de 2020), Goldman Sachs dijo:



> "Mirando la década de 2020, creemos que podrían estar en juego fuerzas estructurales similares a las que impulsaron las materias primas en la década de 2000".



Se considera que un superciclo de materias primas es una tendencia de varias décadas, donde una amplia gama de recursos básicos disfrutan de precios en aumento gracias a un cambio estructural en la demanda frente a la oferta. Normalmente, lo que sucede es que la oferta se estanca o cae durante varios años, ya que la demanda económica es en sí misma débil o constante. Sin embargo, en un momento dado comienza un nuevo ciclo económico y la demanda se recupera, mientras que la oferta no puede reaccionar de inmediato.

Producir la mayoría de los productos básicos es una empresa que requiere una gran cantidad de capital. Eso significa mucho dinero para construir y aumentar la producción, sin mencionar las demoras en encontrar, otorgar permisos y construir nuevos proyectos. Los retrasos típicos pueden ser del orden de 10 años o más.

Dado que la oferta no puede satisfacer la creciente demanda, los precios suben. Es la economía básica. Por lo tanto, los productores de esos productos básicos disfrutan de mayores ingresos y mayores ganancias a medida que sus costos permanecen fijos o aumentan más lentamente que los productos básicos subyacentes. Y a medida que aumentan las ganancias, también lo hacen los precios de sus acciones. Tiene una tendencia sólida durante años a medida que la oferta lucha por ponerse al día con la demanda. Es un mercado alcista secular.

¿Qué está sembrando las semillas de un nuevo superciclo de materias primas? Los impulsores son numerosos, lo que refuerza las probabilidades. Primero tenemos un turno. En la tabla anterior, 12 de los 14 productos básicos clasificados mostraron ganancias el año pasado. En 2019, fueron solo 9. En 2018, solo los 3 principales productos básicos obtuvieron una ganancia.

Luego tenemos todos los sospechosos habituales: tasas de interés cercanas a cero y compra de bonos de los bancos centrales, gastos y déficits gubernamentales masivos, impresión en curso para aumentar la oferta monetaria de manera exponencial, cheques de estímulo para la mayoría de la población, enorme infraestructura energía, y gastos de lucha y socorro COVID-19.

Ah, y posiblemente un mercado bajista a largo plazo en el dólar estadounidense en el que se cotizan las materias primas. Además de toda la demanda reprimida de las personas que no pueden salir a gastar debido a las restricciones pandémicas. Creo que las grandes ganancias en los metales básicos y la energía durante el año pasado son las sensaciones de los mercados de que se avecina una avalancha de consumo e inflación.

Y Goldman Sachs no está solo. Bank of America también ha pronosticado un aumento en los precios de las materias primas como resultado de la recuperación económica mundial posterior a la pandemia. JPMorgan dijo en una nota reciente que los precios de los metales, la energía y la agricultura están alcanzando máximos de varios años, lo que indica un superciclo de materias primas que puede durar varios años.

Estoy de acuerdo. Por eso es hora de posicionarse para un nuevo superciclo de materias primas. Después de todo, la acción en los productos básicos se ve y grazna como un pato.

No sea víctima del sesgo de lo reciente.


Is This The Start Of A New Commodities Super Cycle? | Investing.com


----------



## L'omertá (21 Mar 2021)

Lo de WSS está creciendo de manera exponencial. Cada día son más y más rápido.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (21 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> que te estabas* inchando* a vender,....



Déjame adivinar a qué no te has *H*inchado en tu vida.... a leer y estudiar. Anda, payaso, sigue con tus escritos, que eres el hazmerreir del foro.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (21 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Lo de WSS está creciendo de manera exponencial. Cada día son más y más rápido.



Pocos me parecen teniendo en cuenta que r/wallstreetbets tiene casi 10 millones. Pero todo se andará..


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2021)

Enésima ramera en nómina. Acá y acullá...k el trinke es deporte olímpiko, mirusté.

Actores cada vez más rango en el sainete. Filtrándose ya a la Kastuza. Nunca son acorralados, sólo hacen los coros a los sucesivos paripés k les guionizan . Un curro de "alta responsabilidá y capacidá" k se resuelve con leer el puto mail de cada mañana . Por éso en política es más k suficiente ser un puto suknormal o una marujona de 3 al cuarto y sin media puta luz : Con k cumplas el guión y te hagas el longuis, entras en nómina - de los meneos tsunámicos de pasta, se encargan ellos : Trinca y calla -.

Es bastante lógico k una impresión mainstream de escasez metalera por chanchullos de reserva fraccionaria y otras yerbas confluya con las limitaciones de NSFR de Basilea III en Junio , en unos cien días . El txow estaría servido en un wen charco de gasolina ( e insisto - k las chirriadas rebolusionariax y liberaóras plebeyas, ya huelen - : El movimiento pendular de represión a "soltada de moño" , estaría a favor del enésimo pelotazo exponencial de los BBanksters mangantes durante todos estos años, y no en su contra : El arsenal k soltar a precio de ojo de la cara, lo tienen ellos ).




Por cierto...si amplificas tóa la impresora hasta el infinito y más allá en la lavadora crypto y ése tsunami , de natural volátil, se redirige después a materias primas...además del trinke proporcional de impuestos ( de un excedente criminal de impresora del k saldrían no sólo de rositas , sino creando plusvis FISCALIZABLES a tutiplén ) la provisión de esa mercancía estratégica la paga la plebe y no los estados k van a usarla las próximas décadas. Y si en su día le metes un wen afeitáo regulaór anti-especulativo en pro del "interés general del sagrado PUEBLO" , pues ya ni te digo...y encima, en lugar de como putos manguis de tres al cuarto, apareciendo como las mamis del cuento amamantando a sus niños, pa´variar... 

Banda de hijos de la grandísima puta...


----------



## OBDC (21 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> En realidad se ofende porque los dos son unos payasos.



Te quitamos el trabajo en el circo?

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## esseri (21 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Lo de WSS está creciendo de manera exponencial. Cada día son más y más rápido.



Pues espera, en un titá , al campañón en pub exterior a pie de calle + Basilea III limitando el "new style purificáo " de metales respaldados . Cara lavada y burbujón para décadas...tól mundo es weno.

La Kastuza tumba y beatifica. Los Robinjúzs y los demonios, los pintan ellos...y a por el siguiente loop de ruina a pelotazo. Los llamas "market makers" "especulaóres malváus" ó "ballenas" y ya tienes narrativa pa´l enésimo cuento de Tolkien.

Si algo puede salir en claro en todo este tiempo de formación metalera por kojonex ...es k el más ético de todos, es el plomo. Y poco martirizante, vive diox.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Déjame adivinar a qué no te has *H*inchado en tu vida.... a leer y estudiar. Anda, payaso, sigue con tus escritos, que eres el hazmerreir del foro.



Posiblemente he leido mas que tu en toda tu vida.

Por eso veo facilmente a los vendehumos.

Excased de plata jajajajjajajaja ve a engañar a otro sitio, lo unico que haceis es intentar vender la burra para provocar panico y que todo el que lea por este tipo de foros salgan corriendo a comprar plata.

Fijaros lo que dice el bribon que hay excased y que en tal sitio solo quedan 1000 unidades.

Pero lo que no dice el mismo bribon es que llevan con el cuento de las 1000 unidades un puto año desde que empezo la pandemia y que todo el que quiera puede comprar sin ningun problema, si solo quedaran 1000 unidades ya no quedaria nada, entonces si habria excased de verdad.

Pero conforme se acaban esas 1000 unidades vuelven a poner 500 o 600 o otras 1000 segun convenga.

Anda a engañar a otros con el cuento que llevais igual un año.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Te quitamos el trabajo en el circo?
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"




Seguramente le pagan menos si no es suficientemente contundente vendiendo el problema de la supuesta ´´escasez´´


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## la mano negra (21 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Posiblemente he leido mas que tu en toda tu vida.
> 
> Por eso veo facilmente a los vendehumos.
> 
> ...




"Escasez" , se escribe "escasez" , caballero.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Mar 2021)

Veo que la peña escribe "cosas raras" luego caigo en la cuenta de que le estarán contestando a alguno de los de mi lista de ignorados. La auténtica salud, oiga.


----------



## Tolagu (21 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pues no sé a que se debe esa pequeña diferencia de datos que manejamos, según FRED el último dato es de 1,71 % y según Tradingview de 1,63%.
> 
> 10-Year Treasury Constant Maturity Rate



Pasa continuamente en según qué fuente sigas el dato. Pero vamos, que es lo de menos. El rendimiento ha hecho un X3 desde este verano y la subida se ha acelerado muchísimo. Las consecuencias que se deriven a partir de superar el 2% yo creo que no las sabe ni la FED.

Por otro lado está el riesgo latente en los balances de los Bancos, una temática que reconozco que se me escapa, pero que básicamente viene a decir que los Bancos tienen un montón de deuda del Tesoro (por normativa) y que al deteriorarse la deuda de una manera tan rápida está deteriorando sus coeficientes de solvencia. Los Bancos podrían tener que enfrentarse a una rotación hacia el efectivo o hacia otros activos tier 1 que no se deterioren tan rápidamente y estarían expuestos a hipotéticas crisis de liquidez. Por supuesto, la FED podría verse abocada a compras masivas para frenar los tipos (compras aún mayores) pero necesitaría de más dólares impresos. ¿una nueva QE? ¿dejar de sostener zombies?

Desde luego que el escenario que se está preparando es cojonudo. No para que la función comience en dos días, pero va a ser "divertida". En esta función yo creo que el Oro acabará siendo beneficiado, pero cualquiera sabe.


----------



## asqueado (21 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Veo que la peña escribe "cosas raras" luego caigo en la cuenta de que le estarán contestando a alguno de los de mi lista de ignorados. La auténtica salud, oiga.




Pues eso me pasa a mi y me imagino quien puede ser 

Pues mas que salud, oiga


.


----------



## Muttley (21 Mar 2021)

Gold and Precious Metals

Muy interesante link
Contador de extracción de materias primas de metal en tiempo real vs consumo real de las mismas.
El stock de todas disminuye cualquiera que sea el ritmo de extracción. 
Desde oro a hierro. 
Abajo en pequeñito, creación de Fiat, base monetaria, creación de derivados...todo siempre arriba


----------



## Dadaria (21 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Gold and Precious Metals
> 
> Muy interesante link
> Contador de extracción de materias primas de metal en tiempo real vs consumo real de las mismas.
> ...



Es una herramienta interesante pero tampoco es muy exacta. Hice un seguimiento desde septiembre del año pasado, cuando daba una cifra de 19,100 millones de onzas, y ahora es de 19,500 millones. El dato más significativo, en este caso, sería el ratio dólar-plata (producción anual de plata dividida entre la M2), que ha pasado de 4,081 dólares por onza en septiembre a 4,939 dólares a día de hoy.


----------



## timi (21 Mar 2021)

*"Una amenaza para la democracia estadounidense": juez federal alega que los demócratas controlan casi todos los principales medios de comunicación*
POR TYLER DURDEN
SÁBADO, 20 DE MARZO DE 2021 - 22:00 H
_Escrito por Zachary Stieber a través de The Epoch Times,_
_*Un juez federal dijo esta semana que el Partido Demócrata está cerca de controlar a la prensa y detalló lo que describió como un sesgo impactante contra los republicanos.*_


El juez de la Corte de Circuito de DC, Laurence Silberman, describió su oposición a la decisión clave de la Corte Suprema en 1964 en New York Times v. Sullivan, que desde entonces ha protegido a muchos medios de comunicación de demandas.

Silberman, designado por Reagan, escribió que el fallo es _*"una amenaza para la democracia estadounidense"*_ y debe ser revocado.



> “ *El mayor poder de la prensa es tan peligroso hoy porque estamos muy cerca del control unipartidista de estas instituciones. *Nuestra corte estuvo una vez preocupada por la consolidación institucional de la prensa que conducía a un mercado de ideas "anodino y homogéneo". *Resulta que la consolidación ideológica de la prensa (ayudada por la consolidación económica) es la amenaza mucho mayor* ”, continuó.
> “Aunque *el prejuicio contra el Partido Republicano, no solo individuos controvertidos, es bastante impactante hoy,* esto no es nuevo; es una tendencia secular a largo plazo que se remonta al menos a los años setenta. (No pretendo defender ni criticar el comportamiento de ningún político en particular).
> *Dos de los tres periódicos más influyentes (al menos históricamente), The New York Times y The Washington Post, son prácticamente periódicos del Partido Demócrata* . Y la sección de noticias de The Wall Street Journal se inclina en la misma dirección. La orientación de estos tres periódicos es seguida por The Associated Press y la mayoría de los periódicos más importantes de todo el país (como Los Angeles Times, Miami Herald y Boston Globe).
> *Casi toda la televisión, red y cable, es una trompeta del Partido Demócrata. *Incluso la Radio Pública Nacional apoyada por el gobierno sigue adelante ”, agregó.



Los medios de comunicación mencionados no respondieron solicitudes de comentarios.

*El juez también expresó su preocupación por la influencia que ejerce Big Tech sobre cómo se distribuyen las noticias* , haciendo referencia a cómo Twitter limitó la difusión de un artículo del New York Post sobre el hijo del presidente Joe Biden, Hunter Biden.

El director ejecutivo de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, dijo más tarde a los legisladores que lo que sucedió fue un error.


Silberman agregó que hay pocas excepciones notables a los medios que mencionó: Fox News, el New York Post y la página editorial del Journal.



> “Debería ser aleccionador para aquellos preocupados por el sesgo de las noticias que estas instituciones estén controladas por un solo hombre y su hijo. ¿Permanecerá un único obstáculo en lo que de otro modo sería una cultura mediática terriblemente ortodoxa? Después de todo, existen serios esfuerzos para amordazar a Fox News. Y aunque han surgido redes conservadoras advenedizas (principalmente en línea) en los últimos años, su visibilidad ha sido decididamente restringida por las redes sociales, ya sea por prohibiciones directas o censura basada en contenido ”, escribió.



*La uniformidad del sesgo en las noticias tiene un impacto político, continuó el juez, señalando el libro de 2011 del autor Tim Groseclose: "Left Turn".*

El profesor de la Universidad George Mason dijo en su libro que descubrió que la forma en que los medios informan más favorablemente sobre los demócratas ayuda a los candidatos del partido en un 8 a 10 por ciento en una elección típica.

Silberman estaba escribiendo un disenso parcial en el caso de los funcionarios del gobierno liberiano Christiana Tah y Randolph McClain versus Global Witness Publishing, una organización que investiga abusos contra los derechos humanos.



> _*“Hay que tener en cuenta que el primer paso que da cualquier posible régimen autoritario o dictatorial es hacerse con el control de las comunicaciones, en particular la entrega de noticias. Es justo concluir, por tanto, que el control unipartidista de la prensa y los medios de comunicación es una amenaza para una democracia viable. Incluso puede dar lugar a un extremismo compensatorio ”,*_ concluyó Silberman.



“La Primera Enmienda garantiza una prensa libre para fomentar un intercambio vibrante de ideas. Pero una prensa sesgada puede distorsionar el mercado. Y cuando los medios de comunicación han demostrado su voluntad, si no su entusiasmo, de distorsionar tanto, es un profundo error defender reglas legales injustificadas que solo sirven para mejorar el poder de la prensa ”.


----------



## Tolagu (21 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> *"Una amenaza para la democracia estadounidense": juez federal alega que los demócratas controlan casi todos los principales medios de comunicación*
> POR TYLER DURDEN
> SÁBADO, 20 DE MARZO DE 2021 - 22:00 H
> _Escrito por Zachary Stieber a través de The Epoch Times,_
> ...



El juez usano debería darse una vueltecica por las Españas para saber lo que es el sesgo informativo. Y, aunque esto del Juez pueda parecer off-topic, no lo es en absoluto. Lo vemos continuamente en los distintos mercados.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (21 Mar 2021)

Muy bueno


----------



## olympus1 (21 Mar 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> Qué origina esas resistencias que hay que romper? Por qué hay una resistencia a 26'6?



Buena pregunta. El personal es muy listo.


----------



## IvanRios (22 Mar 2021)

*Rusia llama a China a desdolarizar su comercio bilateral ante EEUU*








 
Publicada: lunes, 22 de marzo de 2021 9:21

El canciller ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, urge a Rusia y China a cooperar para reducir aún más su dependencia del dólar a fin de neutralizar las sanciones de EE.UU.

Moscú y Pekín deben buscar medios alternativos que les permita alejarse del uso de sistemas de pago controlados por los países occidentales, encabezados por EE.UU, insistió el domingo Lavrov.

“*Necesitamos reducir los riesgos de sanciones fortaleciendo nuestra independencia tecnológica, cambiando a liquidaciones en monedas nacionales y en otras monedas mundiales, alternativas al dólar*”, detalló el jefe de la Diplomacia rusa.
Subrayó, además que Washington y sus aliados occidentales recurren a sanciones para limitar las oportunidades de desarrollo tecnológico tanto de Rusia como de China, pues, a su juicio, no son capaces de utilizar la vía de la diplomacia clásica en la esfera internacional.

“Están promoviendo su agenda ideologizada destinada a mantener su dominio al frenar el desarrollo de otros países como Rusia y China”, sostuvo el titular, para luego agregar que, en paralelo, es necesario tejer una estrategia para fortalecer de manera independiente el desarrollo económico y social, “de tal manera que no dependamos de esos caprichos”.

Informe: Rusia y China se unen para deshacerse del dólar de EEUU | HISPANTV
China y Rusia suman esfuerzos para deshacerse del dólar en su comercio con el objetivo de avanzar hacia una “alianza financiera”, resalta un informe.

La idea de desdolarización del comercio bilateral entre Moscú y Pekín recibió gran atención en 2014, después de que Estados Unidos sancionara a la Federación Rusa por la reunificación de Crimea a su territorio. Y con el paso de años, la idea tomó más fuerza, a causa de la práctica de Washington de imponer sanciones para obligar a países soberanos a sucumbir a sus exigencias ilegales.

En línea con este objetivo, ambos países firmaron en junio de 2019 un acuerdo interestatal para usar sus monedas nacionales en el comercio bilateral, en el marco del proceso de desdolarización anunciado en 2018.

La desdolarización se ha convertido, de hecho, en una tendencia internacional, pues muchos otros países como Irán, Venezuela, Turquía, Indonesia, Malasia, Tailandia y Paquistán ya han expresado su deseo de abandonar el dólar o reducir su uso en las transacciones comerciales.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2021)

No lo había visto, pero el vídeo k subí cuestionando el Tier 1 / Riesgo Cero para el Oro, fue "matizado" por el mismo tipo al día siguiente. ( Estuve buscando gurusitos rebatiendo sus tesis y me extrañó no ver ninguna - alguno, incluso había anaunciado podcasts al respecto - . Ahora veo porké...él mismo deshizo/suavizó el entuerto ).

Por cierto , el fulano no es, en absoluto un trollaco anti-Oro...todo lo contrario. Su canal está pero k muy nutritivo.

**


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2021)

La Judy no dice, señala. Jamás da una opinión monetaria.

( por cierto, ni puta idea del limbo en el k han dejáo a esta mujer ).


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> No lo había visto, pero el vídeo k subí cuestionando el Tier 1 / Riesgo Cero para el Oro, fue "matizado" por el mismo tipo al día siguiente. ( Estuve buscando gurusitos rebatiendo sus tesis y me extrañó no ver ninguna - alguno, incluso había anaunciado podcasts al respecto - . Ahora veo porké...él mismo deshizo/suavizó el entuerto ).
> 
> Por cierto , el fulano no es, en absoluto un trollaco anti-Oro...todo lo contrario. Su canal está pero k muy nutritivo.
> 
> **












Tier 1 - Definición, qué es y concepto | Economipedia


El Tier 1 o core capital es un ratio que se utiliza para medir la fortaleza de una entidad bancaria. Está integrado por el capital básico, formado...




economipedia.com





Aquí pone que Basilea III, se debería haber cumplido entre 2016 y 2018.

Por otro lado el único capital son los MPs y Bitcoin, el resto es déuda.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Tier 1 - Definición, qué es y concepto | Economipedia
> 
> 
> El Tier 1 o core capital es un ratio que se utiliza para medir la fortaleza de una entidad bancaria. Está integrado por el capital básico, formado...
> ...



Lo de los retrasos de Basilea III , archirrepetido en el hilo. Las primeras implementaciones A MESES VISTA - también incompletas - son ésas. Con pinzas por todo lo k parece afecto a ellas, por supuestón.

Lo k es y será Capital se está definiendo ahora mismo. Pero wé...sentenciar es de gratix. Éso sí, soluciones sencillas a una situación hiperliada en mil matices, como k poco probable, imo. Pero dos wenos puntos en ese sentido, a priori lo son, poco k discutir en éso.

De todos modos, si los cañones usanos han sido argumento de peso para medio siglo de confeti a tutiplén...no está de más un vistazo a las CBDC a las k apunta JShelton en el post siguiente a ése. Son las fichas nuevas del Casino k está tiranizando el globo a su bola ahora mismo como jamás se había visto antes. Éstos pueden implementar lo k se les ponga en las pelotas, por descerebráo k sea. La lógica, la inercia y hasta la puta ley de la gravedá, son aderezos. Desgraciadamente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Mar 2021)

Hoy le están metiendo caña a la plata..








Meanwhile:


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Mar 2021)

Video para poner a los peques


----------



## FranMen (22 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Video para poner a los peques



Me ha impresionado, millones de ciudadanos manifestándose contra la FED, debe ser efecto del multiplicador


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Mar 2021)

Lo curioso es que falsificar la moneda del enemigo fue practica habitual durante las guerras. Ahora el enemigo es tu propio gobierno.


----------



## timi (22 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Video para poner a los peques



El tio Gilito es Homer?


----------



## ESC (22 Mar 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Lo curioso es que falsificar la moneda del enemigo fue practica habitual durante las guerras. Ahora el enemigo es tu propio gobierno.



Diría que tenemos tan interiorizado el fiat que nos hemos vuelto nuestro propio enemigo.

Aquí nadie sabe ya qué hacer. Ni bancos (que son los que han propiciado esta situación), ni gobiernos, ni particulares. 

Eso diría.


----------



## L'omertá (22 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> El tio Gilito es Homer?



Y K.I.T.T


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2021)

Un resumen, al que añado algún dato o gráfico interesante.

¿Por qué invertir a largo plazo en plata física?.

Saludos.

PD. Precisamente el otro día discutíamos cuanto oro y plata queda en la Tierra, después de su extracción y consumo. Podéis ver que la proporción es menos de 2 onzas de plata por cada una de oro.


----------



## conde84 (22 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> El tio Gilito es Homer?



¿y los tres sobrinos son lisa?


----------



## L'omertá (22 Mar 2021)

Si yo no supiera nada de este tema que tratamos, ¿cómo me convenceríais, de manera sucinta, de que meter un sólo euro en plata es la mejor decisión?


----------



## FranMen (22 Mar 2021)

Aquí creo que lo tendrían claro entre su moneda y los MPs 








La lira turca se desploma casi el 16% y causa las caídas del peso mexicano y el real brasileño por el despido del jefe del Banco Central de Turquía


Según analistas, la medida fue un golpe para la confianza de los inversores en el país.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Lego. (22 Mar 2021)

Je, je






Powell Slams Bitcoin, Says Crypto More A Substitute For Gold Than Dollar | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2021)

El mierda éste de Powell dice k las cryptos son activos especulativos sin ningún respaldo. O sea, k trola de kojonex, pues hay muchas respaldadas con activos añadidos y bien lo sabe.

Si se refiere a k no las respalda ninguna banda mafiosa de chorizos genocidas, ya es otra historia. Como si fuese el modelo ideal, nos ha jodido...si es k encima se nos siguen presentando como abanderados del bienestar común, manda wevox. Yo es k no me explico cómo esta sarta de malnacidos sigue viva, sinceramente. Semejante confabulación colectiva global de sarnosos no se ha visto jamás. Es la primera guerra mundial ...contra los ciudadanos. En fin...supongo k hay un porrón de términos k ya poco significaban...pero k habrá literalmente k sumergir en la historia.

Por cierto. Lo del dólar digital lo tienen infinitamente más pulido de lo k decían. Sabido era. La ramera satánica del FMI/UE hablaba de años. Seguro k en semanas, un par de meses como mucho, sale en prensa un ensayo .

Vacunados y gastando su mierda hiper rastreable en un mundo de control absoluto y ninguneo personal de flixpar. Para muchísima gente, pinta un "resto de la vida" cuando menos jodidamente melancólico y cuando más, amargamente depresivo. Están a poco de ponerle el lacito a su engendro.









Boston Fed, MIT to release digital dollar prototypes as soon as July


Researchers at the Federal Reserve Bank of Boston and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) will unveil prototype central bank digital currency systems as early as July, according to a new…




coinfellowship.com


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El mierda éste de Powell dice k las cryptos son activos especulativos sin ningún respaldo. O sea, k trola de kojonex, pues hay muchas respaldadas con activos añadidos y bien lo sabe.
> 
> Si se refiere a k no las respalda ninguna banda mafiosa de chorizos genocidas, ya es otra historia. Como si fuese el modelo ideal, nos ha jodido...si es k encima se nos siguen presentando como abanderados del bienestar común, manda wevox. Yo es k no me explico cómo esta sarta de malnacidos sigue viva, sinceramente. Semejante confabulación colectiva global de sarnosos no se ha visto jamás. Es la primera guerra mundial ...contra los ciudadanos. En fin...supongo k hay un porrón de términos k ya poco significaban...pero k habrá literalmente k sumergir en la historia.
> 
> ...



Sr esseri, creo que tuve una enganchada con usted un día que andaba yo un poco cruzado.

Como soy un caballero y tal le pido disculpas. Y agradezco sus aportaciones al foro. A veces me cuesta leerlas con esa ortografía infernal, pero son siempre interesantes.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Sr esseri, creo que tuve una enganchada con usted un día que andaba yo un poco cruzado.
> 
> Como soy un caballero y tal le pido disculpas. Y agradezco sus aportaciones al foro. A veces me cuesta leerlas con esa ortografía infernal, pero son siempre interesantes.



Eres muy amable, pero akello , por mis partex, no da ni p´acordarse. Y menos de ké disculparse, faltaría piú.

Tu consideración y generosidá, sí k dan pa´tomar nota, aunke ese saber estar ya me constaba de lecturas añejas ( la catástrofe en cifras?/Más ir-?  ). Tocaba peloteo desde el fondo de la pista y se dió, no más. Burbuja es asínn y al calvo la cuenta le va de coña, o sea k asínn seguirá /emos de vez en cuando. Pura estadística.

Un saludo y k vaya todo bien por ahí.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2021)

Respecto al árbol frondoso UE y tóa la pinícula...había tratos sobre la mesa, había...









China throws EU trade deal to the wolf warriors


EU-China relations have nose-dived in a showdown over sanctions.




www.politico.eu





Intercambio de zascas, el IV Reich genocida arreglando las libertades en China ( tócate los wevox ) y los chinorris rebotando "caricias".

Ellos con su show y mangoneando bajo la mesa...y la gente enculada y pisoteada. Se ríen de su puta madre, todos.

Y la plebe, arruinada y palmando como conejos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (23 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Si yo no supiera nada de este tema que tratamos, ¿cómo me convenceríais, de manera sucinta, de que meter un sólo euro en plata es la mejor decisión?



Está muy barata.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2021)

La línea negra representa los nuevos clientes semanales de una muestra representativa de vendedores de metales preciosos. Parece que tiene correlación con el precio del oro (línea amarilla)

Se ve que desde mediados de 2019 está aumentando la cifra de nuevos clientes. Tras el gran pico de la primera cuarentena se mantiene la tendencia. El próximo susto financiero-monetario puede llevar a cifras récord de nuevos metaleros. El aumento de gente nueva que entra en los metales lo hemos podido ver también en el foro.

El artículo completo aquí:






Neuer Sentimentindikator für Gold und Silber


1. Einleitung Sentimentindikatoren sind Stimmungsindikatoren, die die Meinung der Marktteilnehmer in einer Meßzahl ausdrücken sollen, um mit deren Hilfe bessere Anlageentscheidungen treffen zu können. Oft gründen diese Indikatoren auf der Befragung... - Veroeffentlicht am 23.03.2021




www.goldseiten.de





La corrección del precio del oro parece que está haciendo despertar la demanda en Asia...









Asian Shoppers Snap Up Gold Bangles to Bars After Price Slump - BNN Bloomberg


Gold price’s slump to near a nine-month low is drawing jewelry shoppers in Asia to hunt for bargains.




www.bnnbloomberg.ca


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Mar 2021)

Vaya meneos le están dando a la plata hoy

La gente se vuelve loca con los papelitos, oigan que me los quitan de las manos!


----------



## L'omertá (23 Mar 2021)

Una duda compañeros, ¿cuando más se demanda un artículo finito no tiende el artículo a costar más?


----------



## IvanRios (23 Mar 2021)

Powell: "Las criptomonedas son básicamente *un sustituto del oro *en lugar del dólar”


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una duda compañeros, ¿cuando más se demanda un artículo finito no tiende el artículo a costar más?




El problema son los cortos en papel que permiten "crear" plata de la nada, vendiendo lo que no existe. Con ese sistema se esta controlando el precio manteniéndolo artificialmente bajo. 

El problema que se van a encontrar es que los compradores de esos contratos van a pedir, cada vez en mayor medida, la entrega física de la plata, porque dado el alto diferencial entre precio papel y físico, ya empieza salir a cuenta. Como no tienen físico, o bien lo compran, para entregarlo, lo que haría subir el precio, o bien incumplen y entregan dinero en vez de plata con un "lo siento, es lo que hay".

Parece que están más por la segunda opción, lo que al final reventará el sistema.

Más o menos esto es el resumen rápido


----------



## borgar (23 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una duda compañeros, ¿cuando más se demanda un artículo finito no tiende el artículo a costar más?



De eso trata la ley de la oferta y la demanda.... Aquello paso a la historia.

A este aborto lo llaman Teoría Monetaria Moderna.

Y en ella los mega multimillonarios, siguen ganando mucho y el resto no mejora demasiado... bastante es con no empeorar.

Y no existen los intereses o la economía quiebra.

Y hay que recaudar lo máximo o la economía quiebra.

y el bce compra toda la deuda o la economía quiebra.

y se dan "muchas facilidades" al consumo o la economía quiebra.

Y se ayuda más a las cigarras que a las hormigas o la economía quiebra.

Y se debe evitar el desplome del sistema de precios (no basados en oferta y demanda) o la economía quiebra.

Y hay que dar confianza en el quebrado sistema bancario o la economia quiebra.

Y no se puede bajar sueldo a funcionarios ni pensiones a jubilados porque si no... la economía quiebra.


Y está aqui aquello que, segun decian, querían evitar a toda costa... la quiebra de la economía.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El problema son los cortos en papel que permiten "crear" plata de la nada, vendiendo lo que no existe. Con ese sistema se esta controlando el precio manteniéndolo artificialmente bajo.
> 
> El problema que se van a encontrar es que los compradores de esos contratos van a pedir, cada vez en mayor medida, la entrega física de la plata, porque dado el alto diferencial entre precio papel y físico, ya empieza salir a cuenta. Como no tienen físico, o bien lo compran, para entregarlo, lo que haría subir el precio, o bien incumplen y entregan dinero en vez de plata con un "lo siento, es lo que hay".
> 
> ...



Si esos metales bajan su precio a la mitá...ni sale a cuenta, ni reventará el sistema. Al contrario...se harán con todo el género. K tienen éso entre ceja y ceja y son puros ladrones debería tenerlo en cuenta cualkiera k entre en ésto. Estamos hablando de un objetivo muy concreto de la kastuza en plena inflación mundial generalizada de todo tipo de activos ( hiperinflación en algunos casos )...y de un par de ellos siendo ya no marginados del manguerazo, sino literalmente arrasados de la propia inercia de mercáo k puedan generar per sé. Hoy circulaba una gráfica metalera sobre inflación por ahí donde se veía a las claras k los MPs son los parias del sector, k va como una puta bala.

Lo flixpante es k agentes de primer orden como economías a las k el dólar roba en la puta cara, "pasen palabra"...o presuntos fundamentalistas metaleros como Sprott no saken un producto absolutamente masivo como una crypto platera en medio del sector , k va como un tiro. Ké pasa ? Ahora Sprott no kiere vender plata ?...venga, no me jodax ! ( porke aún sin haber valoráo ese nicho de negocio, aspecto pero k muy dudoso, seguro k tiene ofertas técnicas para implementar ese sistema por parte de docenas agencias blockchain de la máxima reputación a un chaskido de sus dedos ).

Palike...todo. Pero no mueven ficha. Probablemente les convenga tanto como a los implicados en primera persona. K países con miles de toneladas de Oro asistan impasibles a este trafullo es un chiste ( hay más factores, sin duda, pero todo sería especulación pura y dura ). Países, recordemos, historicamente insumisos a la mangancia Usana en cualkiera de sus expresiones.

El k se chupe la welta del péndulo, lo va a merecer como nahide... porke se lo va a ganar a puro reventón de wevox. Y los timings pueden ser literalmente inhumanos.También es algo ya comentado y a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Daviot (23 Mar 2021)

Hoy pintan bastos en la plata. Parece que la cotización ha perdido la directriz alcista, a ver donde nos lleva eso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Mar 2021)




----------



## Kovaliov (23 Mar 2021)

¿Os habéis fijado en que, en el año más chungo desde el final de la guerra mundial, el oro está al mismo precio que a mediados del mes de abril del año pasado y que me quede como estoy? 

¿Y las mineras bajando desde el mes de julio, cuando este año han batido record de beneficios?









Los beneficios de las mineras alcanzan los 230.000 millones de Dólares al año


Hola, Buenos Días:Pues, eso que los beneficios de las mineras andan disparados, pero siguen siendo superados por por las compañías que se dedican al Petróleo y al Gas... Y todavía algunos siguen pensando que eso se puede cambiar con un par de "plumazos".Vamos a entrar en materia: las compañías...




www.rankia.com





Hombre...en este foro nos pueden dar la medalla a la paciencia, pero esto ya es pasarse, hombre....


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2021)

Tiempo extra para hacer los deberes o para optar a matrícula


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>




La vida , aunke cacikil, era en gran parte descentralizada, Harry...maravilloso...pero ya no lo es. Se necesitaban sistemas de PRUEBA DE RIKEZA descentralizados y k tus posesiones hablasen por tí. Hace mucho k ya no.

Hoy, y en adelante, va de control. Hipercontrol. El establishment no se encontrará con ricos desconocidos. Y seremos tan ricos como nos dejen ser. Si es k dejan.

______________________________________________________________________________



Este hombre no sólo me cae genial por ser inteligente y diría k hasta íntegro ( siempre habla en afán de compartir ) , sino k puramente me emociona...pero anda como una rata de tripi en un laberinto. Erre k erre con su puta ley de la gravedá. ( Sus libros/dogmas no le dejan ver la trampa - Dedo-luna, Árboles-Boske...revisited en un mundo de trileros - ). La diversificación, de cualkier modo, es una lectura imprescindible en el percal actual. Le ha faltáo decir "...y la mitá de tu cartera seguramente se vaya a tomar por el puto culo, pero el biznezz es asínn ".

Ve perfectamente el contexto, seguro k hasta la obsesión...pero percibe la monetización de deuda como un fin de trayecto. Se rinde a las correlaciones k funcionaban hasta ahora - como tantísimos analistas económicos, o en el mismo foro a nivel doméstico - pero ignora algo tan absolutamente evidente como k la monetización de la deuda, de TODA DEUDA, no introduce ningún rompe y rasga en la ecuación, sino un "infinito".

La monetización de la deuda no es coyuntural, sino, en la MMT, absolutamente estructural. Andy y Lucas han ganáo. Kojonex...k es simple hasta pa´un par de canis gaditanos, hombre !

Y no caben llorikeos. Si keréis algo más digerible a lo k agarraros pensad en k el sueño de la razón produce monstruos, por ejemplo y tendréis una catarsis de altos vuelos y menos urticaria...pero no toca más k asumir y pasar página. La Kastuza ha demostráo hasta el genocidio o la más vergonzante sumisión k la narrativa impuesta no sólo supera la realidá, sino k ES la realidá. Unid a éso, antes de piar de una borregada entre la k no os consideráis , k no sólo la archipija plebe occidental es la más infame e indigna de su especie de toda la historia , sino k el muro cayó hace décadas y China es un parke temático con tiket de entrada - y como si tuviese k ser un sexshop, vamos - con lo k no hay un solo lugar k no esté por la pastuki en todo el globo, k no es más k una casaputax corrompida por ella - los yankees necesitaban un mundo de blokes k no fuesen tales para implosionar el dólar sin peligro de un contraatake k los dejase en bragas - . Y como las Kastuzas politicuchas k pilotan las distintas admin públicas kieren un "infinito" en su cheke, va a ser k NO va a cambiar.

Lo más probable, y desde luego, una opción a considerar por mucho k kiera mirarse a otro lado, es k los blokes mundiales no aspiren a hundir el fiat, sino a hundir EL DÓLAR. Y k USA se sepa en un callejón sin salida y lo k vemos sea una salida negociada al dilema, una transición aceptable k estire un chicle yankee agonizante y evite conflictos bélicos a nivel global, k han sido el colofón clásico a estas encrucijadas...hasta k la capacidá de destrucción humana excedió el planeta común, con lo k se abrió un nuevo factor a las gripadas expansivas del sistema de dinero-deuda ( k en realidá superó al problema original ).

Imo, la solución afecta al Oro y mata un par de pájaros de un tiro. Un referente estable INDESTRUCTIBLE - probablemente la única cualidá con valor intrínseco indiscutible - de Rikeza Real ( NO DINERO ) en un mundo de piruleta y fiat infinito dentro de cada bloke ( DINERO ) ...y un sistema OBJETIVO de financiación nacional ( Bonos - los actuales son un cagarro pincháo en un palo y el jran kapital necesita vehículos de renta fija - ) para negocios entre Kastas/Blokes. Judy Shelton ya lo expuso : Bonos con rendimiento real respaldados en Oro - para kapitales elefantiásicos en fiat - ( k además, probablemente sean gran parte o toda del respaldo de los DEG futuros - o mecanismo similar de comercio internacional de las élites - ).


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Mar 2021)

Es lo que buscan, con estas y otras tretas, desmoralizar al personal... aquí es donde se verá quién se mantiene firme y quién sucumbirá a las manipulaciones y cantos de sirenas.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2021)

Vamos con un poco de teoría conspiranoica.

Todo lo que comento es pura ciencia ficción, excepto lo del club Bilderberg, que ya es teoría conspirativa por si mismo, como todo el mundo sabe.





New Energy Times - Infiltrating Bilderberg 2005 (*publicado en Mayo de 2005*).

[En la reunión de 2005 del club Bilderberg, se trataron temas interesantes, entre ellos el tema de la energía.


*"Energía*

Un Bilderberger estadounidense expresó su preocupación por el vertiginoso precio del petróleo. Un experto de la industria petrolera en la reunión comentó que el crecimiento no es posible sin energía y que, según todos los indicadores, el suministro mundial de energía está llegando a su fin mucho más rápido de lo que los líderes mundiales habían anticipado. Según las fuentes, Bilderbergers estima que el suministro mundial de petróleo extraíble se encuentra en un máximo de 35 años con el desarrollo económico y la población actuales. Sin embargo, uno de los representantes de un cartel petrolero comentó que debemos tener en cuenta en la ecuación tanto la explosión demográfica como el crecimiento económico y la demanda de petróleo en China e India. Bajo las condiciones revisadas, aparentemente solo hay suficiente petróleo para 20 años. Ningún petróleo significa el fin del sistema financiero mundial.

Conclusión: espere una grave recesión en la economía mundial durante los próximos dos años, ya que los Bilderberg intentan salvaguardar el suministro restante de petróleo quitando el dinero de las manos de la gente. En una recesión o, en el peor de los casos, una depresión, la población se verá obligada a reducir drásticamente sus hábitos de gasto, asegurando así un suministro más prolongado de petróleo a los ricos del mundo mientras intentan averiguar qué hacer.

Durante el cóctel de la tarde, European Bilderberger señaló que no existe una alternativa plausible a la energía de hidrocarburos. Un informante estadounidense afirmó que actualmente el mundo usa entre cuatro y seis barriles de petróleo por cada nuevo barril que encuentra y que las perspectivas de un avance a corto plazo son escasas, en el mejor de los casos.

Alguien pidió una estimación del suministro de petróleo convencional accesible en el mundo. La cantidad se cotizó en aproximadamente un billón de barriles. Como nota al margen de interés, el planeta consume mil millones de barriles de petróleo cada 11,5 días.

Otro Bilderberger preguntó sobre la alternativa de hidrógeno al suministro de petróleo. El funcionario del gobierno de Estados Unidos estuvo de acuerdo con tristeza en que la salvación del hidrógeno a la eminente crisis energética mundial es una fantasía.

Esto confirma la declaración pública realizada en 2003 por HIS, la consultora más respetada del mundo en catalogación de reservas de petróleo y los descubrimientos de que, por primera vez desde la década de 1920, no hubo un solo descubrimiento de un yacimiento petrolífero de más de 500 millones de barriles.

La industria petrolera en la conferencia Bilderberg de 2005 estuvo representada por John Browne, director ejecutivo de BP, John Kerr, director de Royal Dutch Shell, Peter D. Sutherland, presidente de BP y Jeroen van der Veer, presidente del comité de directores ejecutivos de Royal Dutch Shell .

Cabe recordar que a finales de 2003, el gigante petrolero Royal Dutch Shell, anunció que había exagerado sus reservas hasta en un 20 por ciento. La reina Beatriz de Holanda, principal accionista de Royal Dutch Shell, es miembro de pleno derecho de los Bilderberg. Su padre, el príncipe Bernhard, fue uno de los fundadores del grupo en 1954. El Los Angeles Times informó que "para las empresas petroleras, las reservas equivalen a nada menos que" el valor de la empresa ". De hecho, Shell redujo sus estimaciones de reservas no una, sino tres veces, lo que provocó la dimisión de su copresidente. En Rottach-Egern, en mayo de 2005, los principales ejecutivos de la industria trataron de averiguar cómo evitar que la verdad sobre la disminución de las reservas de petróleo llegara al público. la disminución de la reserva se traduce directamente en precios más bajos de las acciones."]

* * * *



En 2006 comenzó la campaña climática con el video de Al Gore, "la verdad incómoda". No hace falta pensar mucho para saber que tipo de soluciones se buscaron para la escasez de petróleo. La eliminación del consumo de recursos por el calentamiento global era uno de ellos.

En 2008, el precio del petróleo alcanza los 150$ y la economía se hunde.

Como no queda mucho petróleo convencional, en 2009 se inicia a gran escala, la extracción de shale oil, petróleo no convencional, que no era rentable (era conocido hace muchos años), ni por supuesto, nunca lo ha sido. Se les permite a las empresas americanas endeudarse sin límite, para sacar todo el petróleo posible.

Hacia 2017-2018, se atisba el peak oil del fracking (en este caso geológico) y se hace necesario buscar algo urgente. Nueva campaña, esta vez de "emergencia climática" y la aparición estelar de Greta. Otra campaña nos induce a comprar el coche eléctrico, mientras los desastres naturales, obligan a prohibir los coches en el centro de las ciudades, prohibir su venta en 2030-2040, para evitar que la temperatura del planeta sobre pase los 2º en 2050.

Hacia finales de 2018, el precio del petróleo asciende hasta los 86$ y aparecen las guerras comerciales con China. En 2019, por primera vez en muchos años, el comercio mundial desciende como consecuencia de las guerras comerciales.

En Noviembre de 2018, se alcanza el pico de todos los líquidos.

A principio de 2020, aparece el coronavirus. La mejor solución según el "comité de expertos" es encerrarnos a todos en casa.

A principio de 2021, todavía seguimos encerrados y han comenzado a vacunarnos. A pesar de ello, las sucesivas olas de crecimiento de afectados, suscitan un estado de alarma mundial, por el que no se puede viajar. La caída en el consumo de petróleo alcanza los 10 millones de b/d. Con todo, el petróleo asciende en pocos meses de 35$ a 70$.

Continuará...


Saludos.


----------



## Cipotecon (23 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Hoy pintan bastos en la plata. Parece que la cotización ha perdido la directriz alcista, a ver donde nos lleva eso.



Que significa pintan bastos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Que significa pintan bastos



Significa plata regalada con las tapas del yogur, plata a menos de 20 euros la onza para empezar y luego ya se vera cuanto mas se unde.


----------



## Eldetabarnia (23 Mar 2021)

El futuro


----------



## Dadaria (24 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> El futuro



La NASA decía que para 1980 habría bases permanentes en la luna. Estamos en 2021 y de momento no hay nada de eso, así que lo que puedan vender estos gurús sobre minería espacial es humo, ciencia ficción.


----------



## Bort (24 Mar 2021)

alguien tenía el enlace de águilas vendidas por meses ?


----------



## Daviot (24 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> El futuro



El 29 de mayo de 1953, *Edmund Hillary* y Tenzing Norgay se convirtieron en los primeros alpinistas en hacer cumbre en el monte Everest, con 8.848 metros de altitud, la montaña más alta de la Tierra. 

Hoy en día :














El 20 de julio de 1969 la misión norteamericana Apolo 11, SUPUESTAMENTE, colocó a los *primeros* hombres en la *Luna.*

Personas de USA, Rusia, China, Japón, Unión Europea, India o cualquier otro país que desde entonces han llegado a la Luna, Marte, cualquier otro planeta o satélite o han salido de la órbita terrestre.


----------



## Daviot (24 Mar 2021)

Bort dijo:


> alguien tenía el enlace de águilas vendidas por meses ?




De momento hasta marzo van 11,268,500 que son muchas.

En 2018 y 2019 se hicieron sobre 15 millones cada año, en 2017, 18 millones. En 2020 hicieron 30 millones.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2021)

Venía a decir eso mismo, la falta de petróleo es sólo una de las perspectivas, aunque hubiese petróleo para quemar millas, el problema real es la destrucción de los ecosistemas que ya no son amigables para el ser humano y dentro de poco dejarán de ser habitables para tantos. Lo llaman cambio climático pero es contaminación, exterminación de especies, falta de alimentos saludables... La solución real es la reducción de la población o convertirlos en poco más que subseres.
Pensemos como un megarrico. Todos queremos lo mejor para nuestros hijos, en nuestro caso que hagan una buena carrera, un buen trabajo, un buen sueldo, casa, mujer, salud, algún ahorro y nietos.
Los megarricos piensan a lo grande, que sus hijos disfruten del mejor planeta posible, para ello con existir ellos y unos pocos humanos que les sirvan, no sólo es suficiente, si no que, con la robotización, es la mejor opción.


----------



## dalmore_12y (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## cacho_perro (24 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> La NASA decía que para 1980 habría bases permanentes en la luna. Estamos en 2021 y de momento no hay nada de eso, así que lo que puedan vender estos gurús sobre minería espacial es humo, ciencia ficción.



Eso seguramente habría sido posible si se hubiera mantenido el presupuesto pantagruélico del que disfrutaron durante el programa Apolo.... el problema es que vino la crisis del 73 y como el tema de la Luna fue sólo propagandístico y no esencial una vez conseguido no sólo se fue al guano dicho programa, sino que la Nasa se quedó sin cápsulas espaciales hasta la llegada del transbordador años después con objetivos y presupuesto mucho más modestos (abaratar el acceso al espacio, cosa que no se cumplió tampoco.... y sí está consiguiendo SpaceX ahora por cierto).

Vamos, que muchas predicciones de un "futuro de coches voladores" y tal venía de proyectar el crecimiento económico brutal de los años 60 "ad-infinitium", cosa que evidentemente no ocurrió....


----------



## Dadaria (24 Mar 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Eso seguramente habría sido posible si se hubiera mantenido el presupuesto pantagruélico del que disfrutaron durante el programa Apolo.... el problema es que vino la crisis del 73 y como el tema de la Luna fue sólo propagandístico y no esencial una vez conseguido no sólo se fue al guano dicho programa, sino que la Nasa se quedó sin cápsulas espaciales hasta la llegada del transbordador años después con objetivos y presupuesto mucho más modestos (abaratar el acceso al espacio, cosa que no se cumplió tampoco.... y sí está consiguiendo SpaceX ahora por cierto).
> 
> Vamos, que muchas predicciones de un "futuro de coches voladores" y tal venía de proyectar el crecimiento económico brutal de los años 60 "ad-infinitium", cosa que evidentemente no ocurrió....








¿Aún creéis en la NASA? IMÁGENES de DÉCADAS DE "PROYECTOS ESPACIALES" INCUMPLIDOS + Otras "PROFECÍAS


¿Le ilusionan a usted las grandes promesas de "exploración Espacial" del Presidente Bobama? ¿Se cree usted las promesas de los "avances" en la "vacuna contra el SIDA" que periódicamente vocean los mass-mierda? El tema es tan monstruoso que le he dedicado hilo aparte: Ciencia: 1984...




www.burbuja.info





Y la crisis del petróleo del 73 tiene como origen el Nixon Shock del 71. Los useños casi quiebran con la guerra de Vietnam, y con los franceses pidiendo que se le devuelva su oro (tampoco podían mantener el sistema de una onza a 35 dólares porque si no se quedaban sin oro).


----------



## cacho_perro (24 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Aún creéis en la NASA? IMÁGENES de DÉCADAS DE "PROYECTOS ESPACIALES" INCUMPLIDOS + Otras "PROFECÍAS
> 
> 
> ¿Le ilusionan a usted las grandes promesas de "exploración Espacial" del Presidente Bobama? ¿Se cree usted las promesas de los "avances" en la "vacuna contra el SIDA" que periódicamente vocean los mass-mierda? El tema es tan monstruoso que le he dedicado hilo aparte: Ciencia: 1984...
> ...



Pues sí. Lo que poca gente recuerda es que en Vietnam los useños lanzaron más bombas que en toda la 2ª Guerra Mundial (con el coste estratosférico que eso supuso....) de la desesperación que tenían por no poder ganarla... si no hubiera sido por la "trampa" de Nixon y el eje petrodólar, lo lógico es que hubieran quebrado como les pasó a los soviéticos cuando les arruinó Afganistán y el tema de Chernobil sin duda....


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)

*Para entender el PEÁSSSO de post* ( probablemente el más completo y asekible k haya leído nunca sobre el puntito platero- da casi pa´copazo & Davidoff especial en la chimenea - )...así como sobre el"espontáneo" movimiento WSSilver k imo, NO SE VA A DEJAR K PARE , *mejor empezamos por el final* :

Descargo de responsabilidad: *soy un tipo cualquiera en Internet y toda esta publicación debe considerarse como mi opinión personal. *


*>>>>
" SLV es una estafa completa, es un comercio de cuero cabelludo creado por bancos para engañar a los inversores. Evitar a toda costa. El mercado de la plata está y ha estado manipulado durante años.*







DD
WSB nunca se movió hacia la plata. Los medios entendieron mal la historia.
Piense en quién lee las noticias financieras del fin de semana. Las personas de edad. La última vez que la plata tuvo un pequeño apretón fue en los 70, y estas personas ahora tienen 70 años. ¿Quién hace clic en los anuncios? Básicamente solo personas mayores. A los comerciantes de oro y plata les encanta la publicidad, y a los medios de comunicación les gusta ganar dinero a través de los ingresos por clic. Por supuesto, van a publicar todas estas historias de unidades pequeñas de plata vendidas en los distribuidores, obtendrán un mayor número de clics y comisiones por ventas de los anuncios dirigidos a estos artículos...*"

*


----------



## Furillo (24 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> *Para entender el PEÁSSSO de post* ( probablemente el más completo y asekible k haya leído nunca sobre el puntito platero- da casi pa´copazo & Davidoff especial en la chimenea - )...así como sobre el"espontáneo" movimiento WSSilver k imo, NO SE VA A DEJAR K PARE , *mejor empezamos por el final* :
> 
> Descargo de responsabilidad: *soy un tipo cualquiera en Internet y toda esta publicación debe considerarse como mi opinión personal. *
> 
> ...



Muy jugoso, me parece que aquí está la madre del cordero. El primer gráfico es muy esclarecedor. Lo pongo aquí porque en tu mensaje no se me ve, y tengo que ir al enlace original, por si le pasa lo mismo a algún otro compañero:


----------



## Trollaco del copón (24 Mar 2021)

Así que minería espacial...

Oye beltalowda!!!


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Muy jugoso...



Sin Manolismos : trankilo, completito, diáfano ...muy creíble. Nada de planetas de los simios plateados ni mamarrachadas del palo...


----------



## L'omertá (24 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> *Para entender el PEÁSSSO de post* ( probablemente el más completo y asekible k haya leído nunca sobre el puntito platero- da casi pa´copazo & Davidoff especial en la chimenea - )...así como sobre el"espontáneo" movimiento WSSilver k imo, NO SE VA A DEJAR K PARE , *mejor empezamos por el final* :
> 
> Descargo de responsabilidad: *soy un tipo cualquiera en Internet y toda esta publicación debe considerarse como mi opinión personal. *
> 
> ...



Gracias pero, ¿puedes hacer un resumen para los funcionarios que estamos trabajando en la ventanilla del Sepe, despachando y muy ocupados?


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Gracias pero, ¿puedes hacer un resumen para los funcionarios que estamos trabajando en la ventanilla del Sepe, despachando y muy ocupados?



Te ví a tener k dar la razón .
Sólo "gracia" no hacía justicia. GraciaS, mucho de mejó, ánde va parar.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Mar 2021)

Inspirado en los "stacks" que habéis puesto de la peña de Reddit me he animado a poner parte del mío. Y no, no soy amigo del Goldenage, ni formo parte de esa comunidad (soy burbujo a muerte ). Solo que me toca los cojones que payasos como el primero de la lista vengan a criticar con inquina y muy mala baba a peña que por lo menos intenta hacer algo (un saludo @lvdo ) y luego ellos no aportan una mierda y van dándoselas de eruditos


----------



## Jacda (24 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Inspirado en los "stacks" que habéis puesto de la peña de Reddit me he animado a poner parte del mío. Y no, no soy amigo del Goldenage, ni formo parte de esa comunidad (soy burbujo a muerte ). Solo que me toca los cojones que payasos como el primero de la lista vengan a criticar con inquina y muy mala baba a peña que por lo menos intenta hacer algo (un saludo @lvdo ) y luego ellos no aportan una mierda y van dándoselas de eruditos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 606649




Que belleza!


----------



## L'omertá (24 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Inspirado en los "stacks" que habéis puesto de la peña de Reddit me he animado a poner parte del mío. Y no, no soy amigo del Goldenage, ni formo parte de esa comunidad (soy burbujo a muerte ). Solo que me toca los cojones que payasos como el primero de la lista vengan a criticar con inquina y muy mala baba a peña que por lo menos intenta hacer algo (un saludo @lvdo ) y luego ellos no aportan una mierda y van dándoselas de eruditos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 606649



Pasote, eso es pornografía.
Vais a flipar cuando ponga una foto de todos los viejos picaportes bañados en plata que tengo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> *Para entender el PEÁSSSO de post* ( probablemente el más completo y asekible k haya leído nunca sobre el puntito platero- da casi pa´copazo & Davidoff especial en la chimenea - )...así como sobre el"espontáneo" movimiento WSSilver k imo, NO SE VA A DEJAR K PARE , *mejor empezamos por el final* :
> 
> 
> **




Traducción en "googlei-ano":


*SLV es una estafa completa, es un comercio de cuero cabelludo creado por bancos para engañar a los inversores. Evitar a toda costa. El mercado de la plata está y ha estado manipulado durante años.*






DD
WSB nunca se movió hacia la plata. Los medios entendieron mal la historia.
Piense en quién lee las noticias financieras del fin de semana. Las personas de edad. La última vez que la plata tuvo un pequeño apretón fue en los 70, y estas personas ahora tienen 70 años. ¿Quién hace clic en los anuncios? Básicamente solo personas mayores. A los comerciantes de oro y plata les encanta la publicidad, y a los medios de comunicación les gusta ganar dinero a través de los ingresos por clic. Por supuesto, van a publicar todas estas historias de unidades pequeñas de plata vendidas en los distribuidores, obtendrán un mayor número de clics y comisiones por ventas de los anuncios dirigidos a estos artículos.
Si está comprando SLV pensando que está comprando plata en el mercado abierto, no podría estar más equivocado. *Comprar SLV es la mejor manera para que un inversor se dispare directamente en la cara.*
He investigado un poco el SLV y he llegado a creer que es esencialmente un vehículo para que JPM y otros bancos aplasten a los inversores minoristas manipulando el mercado de la plata.
Entonces, ¿cuáles son estos juegos de manipulación a los que han jugado los bancos?
*El tema general podría describirse de la siguiente manera: si los bancos retienen la plata, se permite que el precio suba, pero si retienes la plata, el precio se ve obligado a bajar.*
Jeff Currie de Goldman tuvo una entrevista el 4 de febrero donde descartó la idea de un apretón corto plateado, y tenía una línea que era especialmente profunda,
"En términos de pensar cómo va a crear un apretón, los cortos son los ETF, los ETF compran lo físico, se dan la vuelta y venden en el COMEX". - Jeff Currie de Goldman
Esto fue impactante para los titulares de SLV, porque SLV es un ETF plateado de solo largo plazo. Simplemente compran plata a medida que ocurren las entradas y guardan esa plata en una bóveda. No tienen riesgo de precio, si el precio de la plata baja, son los inversores los que pierden dinero, no el ETF en sí, por lo que no hay necesidad de cubrirse en corto en el COMEX. Además, su prospecto les prohíbe participar en el mercado de futuros. Entonces, ¿cómo está el ETF cortando la plata?
No lo son. El ETF de iShares SLV no está vendiendo plata, su custodio, JP Morgan, está vendiendo plata. Esto es lo que Jeff Currie quiso decir cuando dijo que los cortos son los ETF. Además, lo dijo con un tono como este, el hecho debería ser claramente obvio para todos los inversores minoristas tontos. Realmente quiso decir lo que dijo.
¿Qué es un custodio, preguntas? El custodio del ETF es la entidad que realmente compra, vende y almacena la plata. Todo lo que hace iShares es comercializar el ETF y cobrar las tarifas. Cuando entra dinero, notifican a su custodio y este les envía una lista actualizada de barras de plata que se asignan al ETF.
Pero no se están produciendo compras reales de plata en el mercado abierto. En cambio, JPM (y algunos bancos subcustodios) acumularon una gran cantidad de plata, la segmentaron en bóvedas LBMA y simplemente intercambiaron de un lado a otro con los ETF a medida que recibían entradas. *Por lo tanto, garantizar que las entradas de ETF nunca afecten realmente el verdadero comercio de plata en el mercado abierto. *Cuando el SLV recibe entradas, JPM vende plata de las bóvedas segmentadas y luego procede a vender plata en corto en la bolsa de futuros. A medida que baja el precio, los inversores en plata se desaniman y venden su SLV, vendiendo así la plata a JPM a un precio más bajo. Es un comercio de cuero cabelludo continuo que genera a JPM y los bancos miles de millones en ganancias. Aquí hay un diagrama para ayudarlo a resolverlo:


reduzca la reutilización reciclan
Una admisión aún más clara de que SLV no afecta el mercado de la plata real se produjo el 3 de febrero cuando cambió su prospecto para indicar que podría no ser posible adquirir plata adicional en un futuro próximo. ¿Qué significa esto incluso? ¿Por qué no sería posible adquirir plata adicional? Siempre que el ETF esté dispuesto a pagar un precio más alto, habrá más plata disponible para comprar. Pero si el ETF no participa en el mercado real de la plata, en realidad ese no es el caso. Lo que SLV admitía aquí era que la plata en las bóvedas segmentadas de JPM podría agotarse y que se niegan a subir el precio de la plata en el mercado abierto. No comprarán plata adicional para acomodar las entradas, más allá de lo que JPM les permita.
El problema real aquí es que la compra de SLV en realidad no afecta ni un poco el precio de mercado de la plata. El precio se determina completamente por separado en el mercado de futuros. SLV no compra contratos de futuros y luego recibe plata, solo usa JPM como custodio que asigna más plata a su bóveda de un suministro controlado existente. Este es un fenómeno extremadamente extraño en los mercados y no es natural.
Por ejemplo, cuando millones de personas compran acciones de GME, hace una oferta directa por debajo del precio de las acciones, lo que hace que el precio suba.
Cuando millones de personas invierten dinero en el ETF de petróleo de USO, ese fondo compra contratos de futuros de petróleo directamente, lo que coloca una oferta por debajo del precio del petróleo.
Pero cuando millones de personas compran SLV, no hace nada para impactar directamente el precio de la plata. El precio de la plata se determina por separado y SLV está completamente en la posición de tomador de precios.
Entonces, ¿cómo sabemos que los bancos como JPM están en corto en el mercado de futuros cada vez que SLV experimenta entradas? Bueno, afortunadamente para nosotros, la CFTC publica el 'informe de participación bancaria' que muestra exactamente cómo se posicionan los bancos en el mercado de futuros.
El siguiente gráfico muestra el cambio interanual de SLV en las acciones en circulación que son evidencia de entradas y salidas al ETF. La línea naranja es la posición corta neta de todos los bancos que participan en el mercado de futuros de la plata. La serie se extiende desde abril de 2007 hasta febrero de 2021. Utilizo un promedio de seguimiento de 12M de la posición neta de los bancos para suavizar la incómoda irregularidad causada por el hecho de que los futuros tienen 5 meses de entrega primaria por año, y esto provoca un comportamiento cíclico en el nivel de interés abierto según la época del año.

Es evidente que a medida que SLV experimenta entradas, los bancos agregan posiciones cortas en el COMEX y, a medida que SLV experimenta salidas, reducen estas posiciones cortas. Lo que también es evidente es que el interés a corto de los bancos ha crecido con el tiempo, razón por la cual la plata está lista para una posible contracción a corto plazo, pero no mediante el uso de SLV.
Otra cosa que es evidente es que la tendencia de los bancos a vender en corto cuando SLV recibe entradas está comenzando a romperse. Específicamente, a partir del verano de 2020, cuando las entregas comenzaron a aumentar, el interés corto neto entre los bancos en realidad ha disminuido a medida que SLV ha experimentado entradas. Es probable que uno o más bancos vean el riesgo y la escritura en la pared y estén tratando de salir antes de que ocurra una posible contracción (habiendo visto lo que sucedió con GME).
Para obtener más evidencia de este tema de, "Si los bancos tienen la plata, se permite que el precio suba, pero si usted tiene la plata, el precio se ve obligado a bajar", no busque más allá de los datos de entregas en sí,


Notará que mientras los inversores de futuros no quisieran que se entregara la plata, se permitió que el precio de la plata aumentara, pero siempre que las entregas mostraran un repunte, el precio comenzaría a caer una vez más. Esto se debe a que los vendedores en corto saben que pueden reducir el precio de toda la plata del mundo si hacen corto en el COMEX, y luego obtienen plata física real de los distribuidores primarios para realizar la entrega. ¿Por qué pagar un precio más alto a los distribuidores cuando simplemente puede agregar cortos en el COMEX y bajar el precio, y luego adquirir la plata que necesita?
Pero al igual que el gráfico de la posición corta neta del banco, notará que esta relación comenzó a romperse en 2020 y el precio comenzó a subir junto con las entregas. El pequeño apretón está en marcha y la presa está a punto de romperse.
Y para que no piense que estoy llegando con mis acusaciones de manipulación de precios por parte de JPM, ¿por qué no simplemente escuchar lo que concluyó el Departamento de Justicia?

Para JPM y los bancos involucrados en el mercado de la plata, las multas de los reguladores son solo un costo de hacer negocios. La única forma de hacer que los bancos dejen de manipular los mercados de metales preciosos es pagar el farol, aceptar la entrega y hacerles sentir las pérdidas de su posición corta.
SLV es, con mucho, el ETF de plata más grande del mundo, con 600 millones de onzas de plata bajo su control, y su custodio fue etiquetado como una empresa criminal por la manipulación de los mercados de la plata. ¿Por qué los inversores de plata deberían poner su dinero en un ETF de plata donde la entidad que controla la plata está trabajando activamente en su contra o, como mínimo, es una empresa criminal?
Y avíseme si ve una tendencia en las bóvedas de custodia de los otros ETF de plata populares:

Para agravar aún más la falta de confianza que uno debería tener en estos ETF, está el hecho de que almacenan el metal en la LBMA de Londres. A diferencia del COMEX que tiene auditorías independientes regulares, no se requiere que LBMA tenga auditorías independientes, ni se realizan auditorías independientes. No estoy diciendo que la plata no esté ahí, pero ¿por qué no permitir que los auditores independientes brinden más confianza?
Entonces, ¿qué pueden hacer los inversores en un juego manipulado como este?
Bueno, actualmente hay un ETF que está fuera de este sistema y que en realidad compra plata en el mercado abierto a medida que recibe entradas. Ese ETF es PSLV, de Sprott. Fundada por Eric Sprott, un inversionista multimillonario en metales preciosos con una participación en casi todas las minas de plata del mundo, por lo que sabe que sus intereses están alineados con los largos de PSLV ETF (al desear precios más altos para la plata a través del descubrimiento de precios reales). Además, PSLV compra su plata directamente, no tiene una entidad separada que realice la compra, almacena su plata en la Royal Canadian Mint en lugar de en la LBMA, y se audita de forma independiente. Al comprar el ETF de PSLV, los inversores minoristas pueden adquirir barras de 1000 oz y hacer una oferta por debajo del precio de la plata en el mercado principal de distribuidores. Y si se produce una prima entre los distribuidores primarios,
Esto es lo que está comenzando a suceder en este momento, se ha desarrollado una prima entre los distribuidores primarios y las entregas en el COMEX han comenzado a aumentar, mientras que los inventarios de COMEX han comenzado a disminuir. Y esto está sucediendo después de que PSLV haya agregado solo 30 millones de onzas durante 7 semanas (una vez que el pequeño contingente de exprimidores de plata se dio cuenta de que SLV era una estafa y comenzó a cambiar). Imagínese lo que pasará si los inversores crean 100 millones de onzas de demanda.
Incluso una pequeña parte de los inversores de SLV que se cambian a PSLV porque *se dan cuenta de que el custodio de SLV es una empresa delictiva* crearía una gran oleada de demanda en el mercado físico real de la plata.
Después de que las publicaciones originales de Silver Squeeze se volvieran virales en WSB el 1/27, la plata aumentó enormemente durante los primeros 3 días hábiles posteriores. Pero el 31 de enero se publicó una publicación acerca de que la ciudadela era SLV larga, que obtuvo 74k votos positivos (en comparación con solo 15k en la publicación plateada original). Esto condujo a un desvanecimiento en el impulso del movimiento de apretón de plata en WSB. Sin embargo, dado lo que he explicado aquí sobre cómo SLV es una estafa completa destinada a engañar a los inversores, ¿es realmente una gran sorpresa?
Además, esa publicación sobre ciudadela los mostró con $ 130 millones en SLV. Eso es solo el 0.04% del AUM de Citadel. ¿De verdad crees que estaban empujando la plata porque el 0.04% de su AUM estaba en SLV? Esta publicación tampoco detalló el hecho de que Ciudadela también tenía posiciones cortas en SLV. Eso es lo que hace un creador de mercado. Tienen posiciones largas y cortas en casi todo.
Hay muchos bancos que hablan de un superciclo de materias primas y un superciclo de materias primas 'verdes' en el que mejoran metales como el cobre, pero nunca mencionan la plata. Probablemente porque los bancos tienen una enorme posición corta neta en plata.
Profundicemos en el potencial de una contracción de la plata, comenzando por el mercado de la plata en sí.
La plata se cotiza en el mercado de futuros y su precio se basa en barras comerciales de 1000 oz. Un mercado de futuros permite a los compradores y vendedores de una materia prima llegar a un acuerdo sobre el precio de una cantidad específica de esa materia prima en una fecha específica en el futuro. La mayoría de los compradores en el mercado de futuros son especuladores en lugar de entidades que realmente quieren recibir la mercancía. Entonces, una vez que se acerca la fecha de su contrato, cierran sus contratos y los 'transfieren' a una fecha futura. Históricamente, solo un pequeño porcentaje de las empresas largas reciben la entrega, pero la existencia de esta capacidad de recibir la entrega es lo que le da a estos mercados su legitimidad. Si no existiera el derecho a recibir la entrega, el mercado no sería un verdadero mercado para la plata. La entrega es lo que mantiene el precio anclado a la realidad.
Los actores industriales y los inversores a gran escala que desean adquirir grandes cantidades de plata física no suelen hacerlo a través del mercado de futuros. En su lugar, utilizan distribuidores primarios que operan fuera del mercado de futuros, porque aceptar la entrega de futuros es en realidad un gran dolor de cabeza. Solo lo hacen si es necesario. Las entregas solo aumentan en el mercado de futuros cuando la oferta es tan escasa que la plata de los comerciantes primarios comienza a tener un precio muy superior al precio de los futuros, lo que incentiva la recepción. A pesar de establecer el precio índice para todo el mercado de la plata, la bolsa de futuros es más un proveedor de último recurso que un actor principal en el mercado físico.
La mayoría de los vendedores en corto (los vendedores) en el mercado de futuros también obtienen su plata de fuentes fuera de los almacenes de la bolsa para los momentos ocasionales en los que son llamados a entregar. El COMEX tiene un inventario de plata 'registrada' que es efectivamente una gran pila de plata que existe como fuente de último recurso para satisfacer la demanda de entrega en caso de que la oferta sea muy escasa. Pero incluso si las entregas se realizan cada mes, por lo general, no verá casi ningún movimiento entre la plata registrada porque la plata todavía está disponible para obtener de los distribuidores primarios.
Entonces, ¿cómo han ido las entregas y las onzas registradas recientemente?


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Sigo

Echemos un vistazo rápido a las entregas del primer trimestre de 2021 en comparación con el primer trimestre de años anteriores:

Después de agregar los 3.6 millones de onzas de interés abierto que quedan en el contrato actual de marzo (cualquiera que tenga este fin de mes recibirá la entrega), el 1T 2021 alcanzaría los 78 millones de onzas entregadas. Este es un aumento masivo en relación con años anteriores, y también un récord histórico para el primer trimestre a partir de los datos que puedo encontrar.
Aún más crudo, es el gráfico que muestra las entregas en base a un seguimiento de 12 meses (que también mostré anteriormente)
Nota: Debe ver esto anualmente porque el mercado de futuros tiene 5 meses de entrega principales y 7 meses menos activos, por lo que usar un marco de tiempo más corto implicaría eliminar una parte desigual de los 5 meses primarios dependiendo de la época del año. es.

Como puede ver en el gráfico, a partir del mes de abril de 2020, las entregas se han vuelto completamente parabólicas. Si bien la plata no necesita que las entregas aumenten para que se produzca un repunte, un aumento en las entregas es el ingrediente principal para un pequeño apretón. El repunte de 2001-2011 no implicó una pequeña contracción, por ejemplo, por lo que "solo" provocó que la plata subiera 10 veces. Sin embargo, en la década de 2020, tenemos un repunte basado en los fundamentos que se está precipitando hacia un aumento en las entregas que está extremadamente cerca de desencadenar una pequeña contracción.
De hecho, esto es visible cuando se mira el gráfico de inventarios del COMEX.

Como puede ver en el gráfico y el gráfico de arriba, los inventarios de COMEX están comenzando a disminuir a un ritmo rápido. Para explicar un poco más, la categoría 'elegible' de COMEX es plata que ha pasado de estado registrado a entregado. Se llama 'elegible' porque a pesar de que la propiedad de la plata se ha transferido a la entidad que solicitó la entrega, no la ha sacado del almacén. Es técnicamente elegible convertirse en "registrado" si el propietario decide venderlo. Sin embargo, el hecho de que esté en la categoría elegible significa que probablemente requeriría precios de plata más altos para que el propietario decida vender.
El camino actual de la plata en el mercado de futuros es que se entregan onzas registradas, luego se vuelven elegibles y las entidades están sacando sus existencias elegibles de los almacenes de COMEX y las llevan al mundo físico real. Esta es una señal de que el mercado de futuros es actualmente el proveedor de plata de último recurso. Y solo quedan 127 millones de onzas en la categoría registrada. 1/3 de onza, o aproximadamente $ 10 por valor de plata, queda en el suministro de último recurso para cada estadounidense. Si solo el 1% de los estadounidenses compraran $ 1,000 en PSLV ETF, equivaldría a 127 millones de onzas de plata, todo el inventario registrado de COMEX. Así de ajustado es este mercado.
En este momento, estamos enviando a la mayoría de los estadounidenses un cheque de $ 1,400. Si el 1% de ellos lo convirtiera en plata a través de PSLV, este mercado realmente podría explotar más alto.
Y para que no piense que este aumento en las entregas se detendrá pronto, solo eche un vistazo a cómo el interés abierto del contrato de abril tiene una tendencia a un nivel récord:


Parece casi irreal. Y tenga en cuenta que los otros puntos altos de esta tabla fueron récords en sí mismos. Esa línea marrón clara fue febrero de 2021, y mire cómo se compararon sus entregas con años anteriores:


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Sigo
Se entregaron 12 millones de onzas en el mes de febrero de 2021. Un mes que no es un mes de entrega principal y que superó los totales de febrero del año anterior en un múltiplo de 4x. El interés abierto para febrero alcanzó un máximo de 8 millones de onzas, lo que significa que se abrieron y entregaron 4 millones de onzas adicionales dentro de la ventana de entrega.
El interés abierto de abril se encuentra actualmente en un nivel de 15 millones de onzas y está aumentando. Si siguiera un patrón similar al de febrero de agregar entregas intra-mes, podría potencialmente ver entregas de más de 20 millones de onzas. 20 millones de onzas en un mes inactivo sería completamente inaudito y es más de lo que solían ver la mayoría de los meses de entrega primaria.
Así es como se verían 20 millones de onzas entregadas en abril en comparación con años anteriores:

Entonces, ¿cuán frágil es la situación en la que se han puesto los cortos (sí, CFTC, los cortos se hicieron esto a sí mismos)? Bueno, veamos el próximo mes de entrega activo de mayo:



Si un porcentaje mayor de lo habitual recibe la entrega en mayo, es fácil que haya suficiente interés abierto para provocar una verdadera corrida en la plata. Con 127 millones de onzas en la categoría registrada y 652 millones de onzas en dinero, la mayor parte de futuros en lugar de opciones, el interés corto como% de la flotación es aproximadamente 513%. Es simplemente una cuestión de si los largos deciden llamar al farol de los cortos.
Ningún titular de contrato por mucho tiempo quiere quedarse con el último contrato cuando el COMEX declara 'fuerza mayor' e incumple sus obligaciones de entrega. Esto significa que se liquidarán en efectivo en lugar de plata, y no podrán participar en el lado positivo del movimiento justo cuando es probable que se vuelva parabólico. A medida que los inventarios registrados disminuyen, se incentiva a los largos a recibir entregas físicas solo para que puedan garantizar que podrán permanecer largos en plata.
Por supuesto, el COMEX siempre podría evitar un incumplimiento simplemente permitiendo que la plata continúe cotizando al alza. Siempre hay plata disponible si el precio es lo suficientemente alto. Al igual que la situación con GameStop, las autoridades históricamente han tendido a interferir con el mercado de la plata durante brechas anteriores en las que los largos comienzan a recibir grandes cantidades.
Siempre hubo acciones de GME disponibles para comprar, es solo que el precio aún no había alcanzado lo que exigían los largos. Sin embargo, dado que era la poderosa élite conectada de la sociedad la que estaba corta de GME, el comercio se cerró y manipuló contra los millones de comerciantes minoristas. El apretón corto de GME puede de hecho continuar, porque en esta situación son millones de pequeños individuos los que tienen GME. Si bien pudieron evitar temporalmente las compras de GME, no pueden obligarlos a vender.
En el pequeño apretón plateado de la década de 1970, eso es exactamente lo que las autoridades obligaron a hacer a los Hunt Brothers (el dúo que orquestó el apretón), en realidad los obligaron a vender. La diferencia esta vez es que no es un apretón orquestado por una sola entidad, sino millones de personas que están comprando unas pocas onzas de plata cada una en todo el mundo. No hay colusión a largo plazo entre un pequeño grupo de actores como en los 70 con los hermanos Hunt o cuando Warren Buffet exprimió plata a finales de los 90, por lo que no hay base para detener el apretón.
En el aprieto de 1979-1980, los reguladores literalmente sacaron un 'GameStop' en el mercado de la plata. O en realidad, la acción más reciente con GameStop fue que los reguladores sacaron una 'plata'. Los reguladores intentarán todo lo que esté a su alcance para evitar que la presión vuelva a suceder, pero esta vez no se trata de dos hermanos y un par de príncipes sauditas comprando millones de onzas cada uno (o simplemente Warren Buffet por su cuenta), sino que son millones de minoristas. inversores comprando unas pocas onzas cada uno. No se está arrinconando el mercado. Esta es la demanda real de plata que se precipita hacia un mercado de la plata que los bancos han acortado irresponsablemente a tal nivel que merecen las pérdidas que los golpearon. Han estado manipulando y jugando con los inversores de plata durante décadas y se han beneficiado de la colusión ilegal.
Pero, ¿qué pasa más allá de un pequeño apretón? ¿Existe alguna lógica para comprar plata sobre una base fundamental?
Hay dos tipos de mercados alcistas en plata. Uno es un mercado alcista basado en fundamentos, donde la plata está infravalorada en relación con la demanda industrial y monetaria. El segundo tipo de mercado alcista de la plata es un pequeño apretón. Ambos tipos de mercados alcistas se han producido en diferentes momentos en los últimos 60 años. Sin embargo, el mercado de 1971-80 en el que el precio de la plata aumentó más de 30 veces fue una combinación de ambos tipos de mercados alcistas.
Creo que podemos estar entrando en otro mercado alcista de la plata como el que comenzó en el otoño de 1971, donde se producen simultáneamente una contracción breve y un rally basado en los fundamentos.
Las alarmas de humo están sonando en el mercado de la plata y señalan otro mercado alcista generacional.
Entonces, ¿qué son estas 'alarmas de humo'?
Recientemente, revisé varios datos para tratar de cuantificar dónde estamos en el ciclo del mercado alcista / bajista de la plata.
Terminé creando un indicador que me gusta llamar SMOEC, pronunciado 'humo'.
Los componentes de la abreviatura provienen de las palabras Plata, Oferta monetaria y Economía.
Veamos la oferta monetaria en relación con la economía o PIB. Más específicamente, si observa el gráfico a continuación, verá la relación entre la oferta monetaria M3 y el PIB nominal, mensual, desde 1960 hasta 2020.

Cuando esta relación está aumentando, significa que la oferta monetaria amplia (M3) está aumentando más rápido que la economía, y cuando está disminuyendo, significa que la economía está creciendo más rápido que la oferta monetaria.
Una cosa que es muy importante al invertir en cualquier clase de activos, es la valoración en la que ingresa al mercado. La plata no es diferente, pero al ser una mercancía en lugar de un activo productor de flujo de efectivo, ¿cómo se valora la plata? Puede que no produzca flujos de efectivo ni pague dividendos, pero tiene una larga historia de uso tanto como dinero como como cobertura monetaria, por lo que esta es la concesión correcta a través de la cual examinar el nivel de "valoración" de la plata.
Ingrese el indicador SMOEC. El indicador SMOEC le dice cuándo la plata está infravalorada generacionalmente y activa una 'alarma de humo' que es la señal para comenzar a comprar. En otras palabras, SMOEC es una señal que le indica cuándo la plata está a punto de fumarla y ponerse súper alta.
A continuación, verá un gráfico del indicador SMOEC. El SMOEC se calcula dividiendo el precio mensual de la plata por la relación que se muestra arriba (M3 / PIB).
Más específicamente es: LN (Precio de la plata / (M3 / PIB nominal))
A continuación, verá un gráfico del nivel SMOEC desde enero de 1965 hasta marzo de 2021.

Quiero llamar su atención sobre la línea de tendencia azul a largo plazo para SMOEC, y cómo se puede utilizar para ayudar a indicar cuándo es probable que invertir en plata sea una buena idea. Básicamente, cuando el crecimiento de la oferta monetaria es más rápido que el crecimiento de la economía, Y la plata ha estado subinvertida como una clase de activo el tiempo suficiente, la alarma SMOEC se activa cuando toca esta línea azul.
Desde 1965, SMOEC solo ha tocado esta línea de tendencia tres veces.
La primera ocurrencia fue en octubre de 1971, donde SMOEC tocó fondo en 0,79 y procedió a aumentar 3,41 puntos durante los siguientes ocho años hasta alcanzar un máximo de 4,20 en febrero de 1980 (literalmente 420, les dije que era una señal de que la plata estaba a punto de subir) . La plata subió de $ 1.31 a $ 36.13, o una ganancia de 2.658% utilizando los valores de fin de mes (el cierre diario del mínimo al pico fue aún mayor). Durante este mismo período, el S&P 500 rindió solo el 67% con dividendos reinvertidos. La plata, un metal sin flujos de efectivo, superó a las acciones en un múltiplo de 40 veces durante este período de 8,5 años (ninguno de los rendimientos se ajusta por inflación). Esto se debe en parte al hecho de que los Hunt Brothers recibieron tantos contratos que provocó una pequeña contracción además del rally basado en los fundamentos.
La segunda vez que se activó la alarma SMOEC fue cuando SMOEC cayó a una proporción de 2,10 en noviembre de 2001 y procedió a aumentar 2,32 puntos durante la próxima década para alcanzar un máximo de 4,42 en abril de 2011. La plata subió de $ 4,14 a $ 48,60, un aumento de más del 1000%, y esto fue durante una "década perdida" para las acciones. El S&P 500 con dividendos reinvertidos, rindió solo el 41% en este período de 9.5 años. La plata superó a la renta variable en un múltiplo de 24 veces (ninguna cifra ajustada por inflación). No hubo un pequeño apretón involucrado en este mercado alcista.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Sigo

A largo plazo, se esperaría que los activos que producen flujo de efectivo superen a la plata, pero en períodos de tiempo específicos de 8 a 10 años, la plata puede superar a otras clases de activos en muchos múltiplos. Y en un verdadero entorno hiperinflacionario donde se está produciendo el colapso de la moneda, la plata supera drásticamente. Basta con mirar el mercado de valores venezolano durante su reciente colapso cambiario. Los inversores recibieron ganancias de millones de puntos porcentuales, pero en términos reales (ajustados a la inflación) en realidad perdieron el 94%. Este es un ejemplo de una situación en la que la plata sería un activo mucho mejor que las acciones.


De ninguna manera creo que esto llegue a los Estados Unidos. Creo que la inflación aumentará y el valor del dólar caerá, pero ni siquiera se acercará a un colapso de la moneda. Afortunadamente para los inversores en plata, no es necesario un colapso de la moneda para que la plata supere los rendimientos de las acciones en más de 10 veces durante la próxima década.
Sin embargo, volviendo a SMOEC:
La tercera vez que se activó la alarma SMOEC fue muy recientemente en abril de 2020 cuando alcanzó un nivel de 2,91. La plata tenía un precio de 14,96 dólares, en un momento en que la oferta monetaria estaba y sigue aumentando a una tasa históricamente alta, combinada con la subinversión masiva de la década anterior en plata (que viene de los máximos de 2011). A partir de abril de 2020, la plata ha subido a un nivel SMOEC de 3,37 en marzo de 2021. La plata está a 0,46 puntos en un repunte que creo que podría reflejar la década de 1970 y empujar el nivel SMOEC de la plata hacia arriba en más de 3,4 puntos una vez más.
Recuerde que este indicador está en una escala LN, donde cada punto es en realidad un aumento exponencial en el precio de la plata. Aquí hay un gráfico para ayudarlo a digerir mentalmente cuál sería el precio de la plata en varios niveles de SMOEC y combinaciones de M3 / PIB. (Escala LN porque la plata es el dinero de la naturaleza, por lo que se sintió bien)
El cuadro resaltado en amarillo es donde estaba la plata en abril de 2020 y el cuadro resaltado en azul está cerca de donde está en marzo de 2021.

*Un aumento de 3.4 puntos desde el fondo en abril de 2020 significaría un precio de la plata de más de $ 500 la onza antes de que termine esta década. Y realmente no hay razón para que deba detenerse allí.*
El reciente crecimiento de la oferta monetaria ha sido extremo y, a medida que el gobierno de EE. UU. Continúa implementando una política monetaria moderna con déficits masivos impulsados por la deuda, se espera que la expansión monetaria continúe. Esta es la razón por la que los bonos y se han estado vendiendo recientemente, y por qué los rendimientos están aumentando. Los bonos del Tesoro a largo plazo acaban de experimentar su primer mercado bajista desde 1980 (una caída del 20% o más). La racha de bonos del mercado alcista de 40 años acaba de terminar. ¿Cómo fue la situación la última vez que los bonos tuvieron un mercado bajista? Inflación masiva y precios de los metales preciosos.

Esta expectativa de inflación se está manifestando en tasas de inflación de equilibrio crecientes. Y esta tendencia muestra muy pocas señales de disminuir, solo mire la tasa de inflación esperada a 5 años:

Las expectativas de inflación están aumentando porque en realidad estamos comenzando a poner dinero en manos de personas reales en lugar de simplemente aumentar las reservas bancarias a través de QE. Cheques de estímulo, mayores beneficios por desempleo, expansión del crédito tributario por hijos, subvenciones PPP, aplazamiento de los pagos de préstamos y, probablemente, pronto también una condonación total de la deuda. Si está de acuerdo o no con estos programas es irrelevante. No se financian con un aumento de impuestos, se financian mediante la creación de deuda y dinero financiada por la Fed. Dado que el desempleo estructural sigue siendo alto (el desempleo bajo es un mandato de la Fed), no veo que estos programas cedan y, de hecho, apostaría a que se avecina una mayor expansión de la red de seguridad social. El proyecto de ley de 1,9 billones de dólares acaba de aprobarse, y se rumorea que el próximo proyecto de ley de "infraestructura" va a estar entre los 3-4 billones de dólares.
Esta es la trampa en la que se encuentra la Fed. Las expectativas de inflación están elevando los rendimientos, pero los niveles de deuda de la nación (pública y privada) se han expandido tanto que el aumento de las tasas aplastaría fiscalmente a la nación a través de mayores pagos de intereses. El aumento de las tasas probablemente también aumentaría el desempleo a corto plazo, durante un período en el que el desempleo ya es alto. Por lo tanto, no aumentarán las tasas para detener la inflación porque los costos de hacerlo son más desagradables que la inflación misma. Mantendrán las tasas a corto plazo en 0% y comenzarán a implementar el control de la curva de rendimiento donde ponen un límite a los rendimientos a largo plazo (como se hizo en la década de 1940, la única otra vez que los niveles de deuda fueron tan altos). Entonces, ¿de dónde sale el aire de esta burbuja, si la Fed no puede subir las tasas en un momento de inflación en expansión? El valor del dólar.
El otro problema con la política de la Fed de mantener bajas las tasas durante períodos prolongados de tiempo (como ha sido el caso desde 2008) es que en realidad genera un mayor desempleo estructural. A corto plazo, el desempleo se ve afectado por los cambios en las tasas de interés, pero a más largo plazo, las tasas de interés más bajas disminuyen la cantidad de puestos de trabajo disponibles. A todas las empresas les gustaría despedir a tantas personas como sea posible para reducir costos y, cuando se jactan de crear puestos de trabajo, deben saber que la decisión nunca fue sobre puestos de trabajo, sino que los puestos de trabajo son un subproducto de la expansión y se utilizan como moneda de cambio para asegurar bonificaciones y subvenciones fiscales favorables. Recientemente, la mejor forma de deshacerse de los trabajadores es mediante la automatización.
La robótica y la inteligencia artificial están avanzando rápidamente y se pueden utilizar cada vez más para reemplazar por completo a los trabajadores. El debate que toda empresa tiene es si vale la pena pagarle a un trabajador $ 40 mil cada año o comprar un robot que cuesta $ 200 mil por adelantado y $ 5 mil al año para hacer ese trabajo. La razón por la que comprarían el robot es porque después de tantos años, llega un punto en el que la empresa habrá ahorrado dinero al hacerlo, porque solo está pagando $ 5 mil al año en mantenimiento versus $ 40 mil al año en salario y beneficios. El costo de comprar el robot es que probablemente requiera financiamiento para pagar un precio tan alto por adelantado. En esta situación, a tasas de interés del 10%, el punto de equilibrio para comprar el robot frente a emplear a un humano es de aproximadamente 8 años. Sin embargo, con una tasa de interés del 2%, el plazo de inversión de equilibrio para la compra del robot es de solo 4 años.
El entorno empresarial es incierto y decidir comprar un robot con la idea de que dará sus frutos a partir de 8 años a partir de ahora es mucho más riesgoso que tomar una decisión que dará sus frutos a partir de solo 4 años a partir de ahora. Esta compensación entre emplear personas frente a robots e inteligencia artificial también se está volviendo más clara. La inflación ejerce una presión alcista natural sobre los salarios, los gobiernos están exigiendo salarios mínimos más altos que también son beneficios más costosos. También está el aumento del costo de la atención médica que brindan los empleadores. Mientras tanto, los costos de la robótica y la inteligencia artificial se están desplomando. La ecuación se inclina cada vez más hacia el capital frente al trabajo, y la Fed exacerba esta tendencia al garantizar que el costo del capital sea lo más bajo posible a través de tasas de interés bajas.
Además de la tendencia de la automatización, las bajas tasas de interés impulsan las fusiones y adquisiciones que también generan un mayor desempleo estructural. En una industria con 3 competidores, la tendencia de los últimos 40 años ha sido que una corporación masiva simplemente compre a su competidor y despida a la mitad de los trabajadores (después de todo, no necesita 2 departamentos de contabilidad). ¿Cómo puede una corporación de $ 50 mil millones permitirse pedir prestados $ 45 mil millones para comprar a su enorme competidor? Porque las bajas tasas de interés a largo plazo le permiten pedir prestado el dinero de manera que los pagos de intereses sean asequibles. Al carecer de presiones competitivas, la industria ahora se estanca en términos de innovación, lo que perjudica el crecimiento a largo plazo tanto de los salarios como del empleo. Por supuesto, nuestra aplicación antimonopolio absolutamente insensible también es parcialmente responsable de este problema.
La Fed mantiene bajas las tasas de interés durante largos períodos de tiempo para ayudar a solucionar el desempleo, cuando en realidad las bajas tasas de interés exacerban el desempleo y la desigualdad de ingresos (los ejecutivos obtienen salarios más altos cuando hacen despidos y cuando adquieren competidores). *La solución de la Fed al problema está contribuyendo a agrandar el problema, y seguirán dándonos más de la solución hasta que se solucione el problema.*Y a medida que continúe el desempleo estructural, la renta básica universal y otras políticas de red de seguridad social se expandirán, financiadas con deuda. El exceso de deuda alienta aún más a la Fed a mantener bajas las tasas de interés, porque ¿quién quiere cortar los beneficios a las personas necesitadas? Y luego las bajas tasas de interés a largo plazo crean más desempleo y más necesidad de redes de seguridad. Es un círculo vicioso, pero extremadamente positivo para el precio de los metales preciosos, especialmente la plata.
¿Y adivinen qué costosos robóticos, vehículos eléctricos, satélites, cohetes, tecnología de imágenes médicas, paneles solares y un grupo de otras tecnologías de rápido crecimiento utilizan como insumo? Plata. La demanda industrial de la plata está impulsada por el hecho de que, en comparación con otros elementos, es el mejor conductor de electricidad, es altamente reflectante y extremadamente duradera. Por lo tanto, fomentar una mayor inversión de capital en estas industrias a través de mandatos del gobierno verde y a través de tasas de interés bajas solo impulsa aún más la demanda de plata.
Uno podría preguntarse cómo con un alto desempleo podemos realmente generar inflación. Bueno, el gobierno es más que reemplazar los ingresos perdidos hasta ahora, solo eche un vistazo a cómo ha evolucionado la renta disponible durante esta época de alto desempleo. También es notable que todo el impulso político esté en la dirección de aumentar aún más los ingresos a través de programas gubernamentales.

La chispa de la inflación es lo que enciende los repuntes en metales preciosos como la plata, y estos repuntes generalmente se extienden mucho más allá de lo que las tasas de inflación justificarían por sí solas. Esto se debe a que los metales preciosos son un seguro contra el colapso fiduciario. La gente no se preocupa por el seguro fiduciario cuando la inflación es baja, pero cuando la inflación aumenta se vuelve muy relevante en un momento en que no hay mucha capacidad para satisfacer el aumento de la demanda de este seguro. Claro, la inflación solo puede alcanzar un máximo de 5% o 10% y mientras que la plata aumenta un 100%, pero si las cosas se salen de control, vale la pena pagar por la plata incluso después de un gran repunte, porque las acciones que tienes no valen mucho. en términos reales, si las ruedas realmente se salieran del vagón. El ejemplo de Venezuela prueba ese hecho,
Durante estos tiempos de mayor inflación, los tenedores de PM no necesariamente esperan un colapso fiduciario, solo quieren que el 1%, 5% o incluso el 10% de su cartera se asigne a la tenencia de oro y plata como cobertura. Durante el mercado alcista de bonos de 40 años de inflación decreciente, esta asignación de cartera a metales preciosos perdió popularidad, y prácticamente nadie la tiene más. Puedo garantizar que la mayoría de las personas ni siquiera tienen la opción de comprar oro o plata en sus 401k, y mucho menos poseer alguna. Volver a tener incluso una pequeña asignación de metales preciosos es lo que hace que la plata suba 30 veces o más.


*TLDR: SLV es una estafa, al igual que básicamente todos los ETF plateados.*
Si desea comprar plata, comprará en forma física cuando las primas sean bajas, o PSLV.


----------



## Tolagu (24 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una duda compañeros, ¿cuando más se demanda un artículo finito no tiende el artículo a costar más?



En mercados NO intervenidos. Físico vs papel


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (24 Mar 2021)

Lo siento por vosotros pero el mundo antiguo muere, el oro y la plata van a ir cada vez a menos, cuando antes lo asumáis menos dinero perderéis.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Lo siento por vosotros pero el mundo antiguo muere, el oro y la plata van a ir cada vez a menos, cuando antes lo asumáis menos dinero perderéis.




Te cito para ver de aquí a unos años como están el precio de los MP. El tiempo dirá quien tiene razón.


----------



## Tolagu (24 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> El futuro



Si el futuro es minar el espacio......... pues nos va a costar caro. Powel, Yellen, arrancad la impresora !!!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sigo
> 
> A largo plazo, se esperaría que los activos que producen flujo de efectivo superen a la plata, pero en períodos de tiempo específicos de 8 a 10 años, la plata puede superar a otras clases de activos en muchos múltiplos. Y en un verdadero entorno hiperinflacionario donde se está produciendo el colapso de la moneda, la plata supera drásticamente. Basta con mirar el mercado de valores venezolano durante su reciente colapso cambiario. Los inversores recibieron ganancias de millones de puntos porcentuales, pero en términos reales (ajustados a la inflación) en realidad perdieron el 94%. Este es un ejemplo de una situación en la que la plata sería un activo mucho mejor que las acciones.
> 
> ...




De lo que he leido hago un megaresumen para vagos:

Entre el tandem SLV y JPMORGAN suben el precio cuando ellos tienen la plata, y lo bajan a través del mercado de futuro, cuando tienen que hacer las entregas. Así van acumulando más y más plata a precio ridículos, recomprando más barata la que antes han vendido.

Solución: Comprar físico y aguantar.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Si el futuro es minar el espacio......... pues nos va a costar caro. Powel, Yellen, arrancad la impresora !!!!



Eso es basurilla para los que se creen que el hombre ha llegado a la luna.

¿Cuanto puede valer una onza de plata minada en marte? Alucina vecina.


----------



## Tolagu (24 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Muy jugoso, me parece que aquí está la madre del cordero. El primer gráfico es muy esclarecedor. Lo pongo aquí porque en tu mensaje no se me ve, y tengo que ir al enlace original, por si le pasa lo mismo a algún otro compañero:



Yo completaría el gráfico poniendo en el centro al "jefe" de los tejemanejes de JPM


----------



## Tolagu (24 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Hoy pintan bastos en la plata. Parece que la cotización ha perdido la directriz alcista, a ver donde nos lleva eso.



Daviot, ¿ves factible que estemos completando el segundo hombro de un HCH? Porque yo lo veo muy posible y nos proyectaría por debajo de los 22.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2021)

La pregunta después del tochaco, si ha subido de de 15 a 26, alrededor de un 80%. ¿No ha subido ya lo que le tocaba?


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (24 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Te cito para ver de aquí a unos años como están el precio de los MP. El tiempo dirá quien tiene razón.




En el mismo sitio que cuando hace diez años hice caso a los flipados de la plata y compré 2000€ en vez de bitcoines o ethereum.

No quiero que le pase a nadie más que nos lea.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> En el mismo sitio que cuando hace diez años hice caso a los flipados de la plata y compré 2000€ en vez de bitcoines o ethereum.
> 
> No quiero que le pase a nadie más que nos lea.



Todo depende del precio de entrada. Y la bola de cristal no la tenemos. En todo caso como siempre digo BTC y MP no son incompatibles... Y hasta cierto punto pueden ser complementarios. Buena suerte.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)

En aras deuna info de calidá , remato la gloriosa escalada aeronáutika del momio gusano de hace unos días, k va a ser k kedó incompleta.



Por cierto, viendo cómo intentan derivar el mundo a la mayor descentralización posible en mogollón de terrenos ( telecurro,telesanidá, walletsextrabankarias... )...alguien se ha parado a considerar k la caricaturización de unos politicuchos ya difíciles de empeorar per sé , sea para darles la misma patada k a la "komercial bánksta" y borrarlos del trinke-sainete ?

Con RBU de supervivencia vía CDBC infinito y liberalismo para las corporaciones del Jran Kapital ...para ké necesitarían trollear a la plebe con más milongas inmasticables ?


----------



## lvdo (24 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Inspirado en los "stacks" que habéis puesto de la peña de Reddit me he animado a poner parte del mío. Y no, no soy amigo del Goldenage, ni formo parte de esa comunidad (soy burbujo a muerte ). Solo que me toca los cojones que payasos como el primero de la lista vengan a criticar con inquina y muy mala baba a peña que por lo menos intenta hacer algo (un saludo @lvdo ) y luego ellos no aportan una mierda y van dándoselas de eruditos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 606649



¡¡Menuda pila de lonchas !!. Ahora si que eres digno de ser escuchado por Nosoytuamigo, si "solo" compras 5 onzas de plata no eres nadie, eres plebe fusilable. El típico tanto tienes, tanto vales.

A ver ahora como te vuelves a cerrar la bragueta


----------



## racional (24 Mar 2021)

Otra cosa del oro que muchos no se plantean al comprarlo, es donde guardarlo. La mayoría no tiene un sitio bueno donde almacenarlo. Y luego cuando vas de vacaciones, siempre te quedas intranquilo por si entran ladrones. Que por supuesto puedes ocultarlo muy bien. Pero nunca tienes una seguridad plena.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Otra cosa del oro que muchos no se plantean al comprarlo, es donde guardarlo. La mayoría no tiene un sitio bueno donde almacenarlo. Y luego cuando vas de vacaciones, siempre te quedas intranquilo por si entran ladrones. Que por supuesto puedes ocultarlo muy bien. Pero nunca tienes una seguridad plena.








:sisi3:


----------



## Tolagu (24 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Otra cosa del oro que muchos no se plantean al comprarlo, es donde guardarlo. La mayoría no tiene un sitio bueno donde almacenarlo. Y luego cuando vas de vacaciones, siempre te quedas intranquilo por si entran ladrones. Que por supuesto puedes ocultarlo muy bien. Pero nunca tienes una seguridad plena.



Todo depende de tu nivel de gilipollez. Como el de estos que detuvieron ayer: 37 detenidos por introducir billetes de 500 euros falsos

Lo más llamativo:


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> *Para entender el PEÁSSSO de post* ( probablemente el más completo y asekible k haya leído nunca sobre el puntito platero- da casi pa´copazo & Davidoff especial en la chimenea - )...así como sobre el"espontáneo" movimiento WSSilver k imo, NO SE VA A DEJAR K PARE , *mejor empezamos por el final* :
> 
> Descargo de responsabilidad: *soy un tipo cualquiera en Internet y toda esta publicación debe considerarse como mi opinión personal. *
> 
> ...



Secundo las alabanzas. Es un post imprescindible.
He entrado en el hilo solo para poner el link pero veo que esseri ya habia hecho los deberes.

Es denso y tiene muchas aristas que deberian desmenuzarse en este hilo especializado: pero como otras veces, no sé si es el ingles o qué... me sorprende la floja acogida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2021)

La plata se nos esta muriendo, donde estan aquellos millones de euros que pronosticaban los vendedores de plata.

Aun recordareis al ultimo cantañamañas que vino aqui poniendo mensajes a la desesperada para intentar vendernos su plata.

Luego diciendo que estaba comprando toda la plata del foro, al dia siguiente intentando vender granalla, menudo troll contrataron los vendedores de plata para venir a asustar.


----------



## Daviot (24 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Daviot, ¿ves factible que estemos completando el segundo hombro de un HCH? Porque yo lo veo muy posible y nos proyectaría por debajo de los 22.





Tolagu dijo:


> Daviot, ¿ves factible que estemos completando el segundo hombro de un HCH? Porque yo lo veo muy posible y nos proyectaría por debajo de los 22.



Sí, también aunque con esos picos en la cabeza difícil establecer una cantidad exacta de caída.

Desde luego por abajo sólo tenemos una pequeña resistencia en 24 dólares y la siguiente mucho más fuerte en 21,61 dólares, sobre los 18,22 euros.

Buena oportunidad para llenar más las alforjas si llega ahí.


----------



## Tichy (24 Mar 2021)

Hace muchos años, obviamente antes del desarrollo generalizado de las ecografías cuando solo conocías el sexo de un bebe tras completar el parto, había un ginecólogo que se hizo famoso pues siempre predecía con acierto cual iba a ser el sexo del bebé de sus pacientes. El truco era que decía un sexo al azar a los padres y en su libreta apuntaba lo contrario. Así, cuando acertaba, los padres se maravillaban y hablaban a sus conocidos del ginecólogo adivino. Cuando se equivocaba y los padres se lo decían, el ginecólogo les decía que lo recordaban mal y les enseñaba su cuaderno con sus anotaciones en la que figuraba el sexo real del recién nacido. Los padres se extrañaban pero ante la evidencia de la anotación pensaban que eran ellos los equivocados.

Igualmente, hay foreros que hacen predicciones poco menos que al azar y si aciertan reflotan hilos, pero si fallan llegan incluso a cerrar el hilo para que no haya más comentarios y no se pueda reflotar dejándoles en evidencia. El forero que citas se explayó en algún hilo intentando convencer al foro del pelotazo increíble que iba a ser comprar Abengoa, con unos bonitos gráficos que pronosticaban su imparable subida. Hilo cerrado y bloqueado poco después. 

Espero sinceramente que nadie tome decisiones basado en estos gurús, pues como ya he dicho en varias ocasiones, hay dos tipos de analistas, los que no saben predecir el futuro y los que no saben que no saben predecir el futuro. Los malos y peligrosos son los segundos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Si vas a mensual (logaritmico), la cosa no se ven tan mal:










Yo creo que sobre los 24 se parará la sangría, y si baja a los 21,50 sería un muy buen punto de entrada, pero tengo dudas de que llegue a tanto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> La pregunta después del tochaco, si ha subido de de 15 a 26, alrededor de un 80%. ¿No ha subido ya lo que le tocaba?



No se, compáralo con el oro. En agosto batió su máximo histórico, la plata no se ha acercado ni de lejos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No se, compáralo con el oro. En agosto batió su máximo histórico, la plata no se ha acercado ni de lejos.



Es una forma de verlo, otra es cuánto ha subido el oro desde mínimos recientes y cuánto la plata. Creo que más o menos lo mismo


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (24 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Inspirado en los "stacks" que habéis puesto de la peña de Reddit me he animado a poner parte del mío. Y no, no soy amigo del Goldenage, ni formo parte de esa comunidad (soy burbujo a muerte ). Solo que me toca los cojones que payasos como el primero de la lista vengan a criticar con inquina y muy mala baba a peña que por lo menos intenta hacer algo (un saludo @lvdo ) y luego ellos no aportan una mierda y van dándoselas de eruditos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 606649



Muy bien campeón.

Hay dos tipos de personas que suben fotos de lo que tienen a la red. Primero están los que pueden y a los que le sobra la pasta para meter en metales, y luego están los tiraos, casados y con hijos, que viven de alquiler en la casa del suegro. Yo se en qué grupo estás.

Mira que eres pingao, si no me hubieras mencionado habría pasado de ti, pero debe ser que te sobra el tiempo para ir haciendo el imbécil.

Ahora sigue poniendo fotos de tus "éxitos", gilipollas. No lo olvides, en una semanita toca pagar el alquiler al suegro. Mucho te ríes de Notrabajo, pero hasta en eso el chaval te da varias vueltas, él cobra rentas, y tú las pagas. ¿De qué presumes?

Hazme caso, fracasado, no me cites más, va a ser lo mejor. No vas a conseguir más que zascas y a mí me vas a ahorrar mucho tiempo.

PD. La foto titulada "foro hilo oro plata subir" me la guardo de recuerdo, gracias tío simple.


----------



## Caracol (24 Mar 2021)

Grandísimo post resumen de la manipulación sobre la plata. Leerlo es un "must".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Muy bien campeón.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de personas que suben fotos de lo que tienen a la red. Primero están los que pueden y a los que le sobra la pasta para meter en metales, y luego están los tiraos, casados y con hijos, que viven de alquiler en la casa del suegro. Yo se en qué grupo estás.
> 
> ...




Ha subido estuches de mierda, seguro que guarda dentro la comida que le manda la suegra para que no pasen hambre.


----------



## Tolagu (24 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si vas a mensual (logaritmico), la cosa no se ven tan mal:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 607024
> 
> ...



Yo la veo chunga, Harry. A ver chunga entrecomillas. Porque lo que veo es una posible ventana de oportunidad en precios más bajos de lo que nos podíamos esperar hace muy poco. Y quizás la última de acceder a plata con menos premium, si es que llega el caso.

El problema es que los mercados están locos. Suben los tipos y sube el dólar. Bajan los tipos y sube el dolar. Sube el dolar y bajan los MP etc etc. Y para todo hay una explicación. No me jodas. No tienen ni puta idea, vamos, como nosotros. Tanto analisto que decía que el EUR/USD estaría a 1,25 y ahora pronostican 1,15. Pero si pasa algo y el dolar se viene abajo, no te preocupes que reformularán sus prediJiones y no pasa nada. _"Estas son mis predicciones y si no te gustan, pues tengo otras"_. Joder, se parecen al rumanillo, que dice una cosa y la contraria, y sin fechas, claro está.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo la veo chunga, Harry. A ver chunga entrecomillas. Porque lo que veo es una posible ventana de oportunidad en precios más bajos de lo que nos podíamos esperar hace muy poco. Y quizás la última de acceder a plata con menos premium, si es que llega el caso.
> 
> El problema es que los mercados están locos. Suben los tipos y sube el dólar. Bajan los tipos y sube el dolar. Sube el dolar y bajan los MP etc etc. Y para todo hay una explicación. No me jodas. No tienen ni puta idea, vamos, como nosotros. Tanto analisto que decía que el EUR/USD estaría a 1,25 y ahora pronostican 1,15. Pero si pasa algo y el dolar se viene abajo, no te preocupes que reformularán sus prediJiones y no pasa nada. _"Estas son mis predicciones y si no te gustan, pues tengo otras"_. Joder, se parecen al rumanillo, que dice una cosa y la contraria, y sin fechas, claro está.



Hoy he escuchado que en unos meses va a la "paridad" eur/dolar... alucinante


----------



## Tolagu (24 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Es denso y tiene muchas aristas que deberian desmenuzarse



Me pregunto qué pasaría en el hipotético caso de que el círculo se rompa por algún sitio.

1.- JPM tiene la Bóveda llena de Plata
2.- Los minoristas han comprado SLV que ha subido de precio
3.- JPM lanza los cortos
*4.- Los minoristas NO se ponen nerviosos NI venden SLV. SLV no tiene flujos de salida por lo que JPM no recompra a precio más bajo.*
5.- JPM no puede cubrir posiciones

Consecuencia: Las bóvedas más vacías.


----------



## Tolagu (24 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy he escuchado que en unos meses va a la "paridad" eur/dolar... alucinante



Ni idea. Paridad se me hace demasiado, salvo que aquí en JEUROPA sigamos haciendo mongoladas. Ahora, el hostión "multidisciplinar" de ese escenario sería apoteósico. Los usanos con las impresoras a tope y el resto del mundo demandando papelitos. Sería distópico.


----------



## jorlau (24 Mar 2021)

Leyendo en los foros de reddit sobre una acción en particular, he encontrado esto que afecta también a varios etf de metales preciosos




*¿Con qué frecuencia aparece "la exposición corta excede el número de acciones" en las presentaciones SEC 10-K?*
La frase se encuentra en *26* de todas las presentaciones 10-K en los últimos 5 años o *0.010%* de todas las presentaciones.

SEC.gov | EDGAR Full Text Search



La venta masiva en corto manipula a la baja el precio de los activos.

La relación del precio del etf con el precio del metal físico ya no se hasta que punto puede influir.


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Muy bien campeón.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de personas que suben fotos de lo que tienen a la red. Primero están los que pueden y a los que le sobra la pasta para meter en metales, y luego están los tiraos, casados y con hijos, que viven de alquiler en la casa del suegro. Yo se en qué grupo estás.
> 
> ...



Veo que te has tomado el tiempo de estudiar mi vida forera. Así que a ver quién es el que anda sin oficio aquí... Y oye, uno en el foro se puede inventar sus historias pero las onzas que he subido hoy en éste hilo sí que son reales. El que toque plata de verdad sabe lo que hay ahí 

Y sí, guárdate la fotico y crea una carpeta con mi nombre que al parecer te sobra demasiado el tiempo y así vas guardando las demás fotos de "stacks" que iré subiendo (que para estar poniendo fotos de Yankees para eso ponemos las nuestras ). También le puedo poner tu nick a mi nick público de BV para que puedas tener unos cuantos kilos de plata a tu nombre aunque sea por un momento  . De hecho aquí el único que entró presumiendo en el otro hilo y faltando a la gente gratuitamente fuiste tú.

Y a tu amigo el que no trabaja dile que la oferta sigue en pie. Él consigue la plata a 200€ / kg y yo se la compro a 500€/ kg. Negocio redondo, oiga. Pero eso sí, que sean monedas .999. Nada de commemorativas alemanas aleadas con cobre y níquel


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Me pregunto qué pasaría en el hipotético caso de que el círculo se rompa por algún sitio.
> 
> 1.- JPM tiene la Bóveda llena de Plata
> 2.- Los minoristas han comprado SLV que ha subido de precio
> ...



Éso es todo un lío...pero ojo, parcial.

Tras MOGOLLÓN de años, el punto es realmente para considerar una confluencia y k el movimiento pendular de medio siglo cargando MPs a precioputa se gire. Y digo CONSIDERAR. Éso sí, sin tanta literatura, pinículas y dramas, objetivamente. Da para ello.

- Lo de WSSilver es un diseño orkestado de cajón. La campaña mainstream en pub exterior está apunto de salir a las calles. Y a la vista de minoyes de receptores del helicóptero fiat del momio yankee.Kieren ese debate en ese contexto y a ese nivel.

- Se revela k miles de usuarios de ETFs son responsables de auditorías K NO HAN REALIZADO...k los Custodios originales se lavan legalmente las manos en caso de delegar esas custodias en terceros ( sería la eskakeada del siglo para los BBanks ). Y, por cierto, akellas afirmaciones, de gigantesca afección a depositantes en todo el mundo no han trascendido una mierda, nahide dice ni mú ( el fondo del asunto es k legalmente los depositantes no son tenedores de físico...o no en determinadas circunstancias...y aceptándolo contractualmente ).

- Salidas de físico del Comex aumentando en varias magnitudes respecto a un año anterior ya bestial, con las cifras públicas deslizando desekilibrios de lo más amenazantes...mientras la tendencia de retiros sigue al alza.

- Mentas de primera línea no hacen entregas. La imagen de los Kastuzos k controlan el negocio a dos metros bajo el suelo y apestando como nunca ...PEROOO...a la vez de todo ello y con malabaristas como Scotia Mocatta o ABN UMbro haciendo mutis por el foro hacia la puerta de atrás - incluso sin vender su negocio en el caso de Scotia , k suena puramente a evitar remover mierda y libros - y en el de ABN, anunciando k el siguiente propietario resuelve UNICAMENTE EN FIAT - y ésto fue ya hace un año , antes de toda esta cascada de incumplimientos actual - ...pero es k mientras tanto...Goldman entrando en escena y comprando un ETF de Oro ( Y por cierto , con otro de Bitcoin en demanda ) - k hace presumir k de sector trilero al borde del abismo, ná de ná - ... alucinante .

- Todo ello, con las primera implementaciones de Basilea III al caer en Junio, con exigencias de respaldo físico para operar Oro de entre el 1: 0,85 y el 1 : 1 .

Confluyen muchas coplas, demasiadas. Y en este cotarro, el escepticismo inicial debe ser SIEMPRE filtro obligado de cualkier análisis , k las vendidas de burra históricas dan para enciclopedia, sin duda...pero son muchas cosas a la vez. Y un giro y despegue de fondo, k recordemos, beneficiaría a las descomunales Reservas de los de siempre , podría estar entre ellas esta vez.


----------



## Just (24 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Secundo las alabanzas. Es un post imprescindible.
> He entrado en el hilo solo para poner el link pero veo que esseri ya habia hecho los deberes.
> 
> Es denso y tiene muchas aristas que deberian desmenuzarse en este hilo especializado: pero como otras veces, no sé si es el ingles o qué... me sorprende la floja acogida.



Gracias a los dos por tan excelente aporte. 
Parece que es el momento de entrar en PSLV. ¿alguien puede recomendar algún broker para ello?


----------



## OBDC (24 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> ¿Insulto? ¿Dónde? Llamar payaso a un payaso y decir que éste hace o escribe payasadas, no es un insulto, es la descripción de unos hechos objetivamente contrastables por cualquiera con un mínimo de capacidad relacional. No es un insulto, es la cruel realidad, tu amigo es un payaso. Si le ha ofendido, puedes llevarle pañuelos o consolarle de la forma que prefieras, eso lo dejo a vuestra intimidad y libre elección.



Mucha labia y poca moral, no tienes ni huevos de asumir que quieres insultar a alguien. Te falta hombría amigo, lo que se dice en lunfardo "cojones".

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2021)

Es terrible, poco a poco vemos como la plata se acerca a su verdadero valor, el valor de un pedrusco plateado que no tiene demasiado valor.

Es normal pues hay plata como para enterrarnos a todos en ella.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Éso es todo un lío...pero ojo, parcial.
> 
> Tras MOGOLLÓN de años, el punto es realmente para considerar una confluencia y k el movimiento pendular de medio siglo cargando MPs a precioputa se gire. Y digo CONSIDERAR. Éso sí, sin tanta literatura, pinículas y dramas, objetivamente. Da para ello.
> 
> ...



Te compro el planteamiento y ahora; ¿con qué fin? 
¿Con qué fin cojo un altavoz y me pongo a decirle a la gente que compre oro y plata ante gobiernos que imprimen la vida?
En una estafa siempre hay alguien que sale perdiendo pero cuando compras oro y plata (físicos), y baja, puedes """perder""" pero no hasta la camisa. Creo que ya me entiendes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Mucha labia y poca moral, no tienes ni huevos de asumir que quieres insultar a alguien. Te falta hombría amigo, lo que se dice en lunfardo "cojones".
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"




Al ritmo que baja la plata dentro de poco estos hilos quedaran desiertos, todos estaran escondidos en las cuevas.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es terrible, poco a poco vemos como la plata se acerca a su verdadero valor, el valor de un pedrusco plateado que no tiene demasiado valor.
> 
> Es normal pues hay plata como para enterrarnos a todos en ella.



Joder macho pero qué pesado eres cojones. ¿Te pagan por ser tan brasas cabrón?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Te compro el planteamiento y ahora; ¿con qué fin?
> ¿Con qué fin cojo un altavoz y me pongo a decirle a la gente que compre oro y plata ante gobiernos que imprimen la vida?
> En una estafa siempre hay alguien que sale perdiendo pero cuando compras oro y plata (físicos), y baja, puedes """perder""" pero no hasta la camisa. Creo que ya me entiendes.




Si compras plata a 1000 el kg por ejemplo y luego vuelve a poder comprarse por debajo de los 500 me parece que con los 500 que has perdido si se pueden comprar algunas camisas.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Te compro el planteamiento y ahora; ¿con qué fin?
> ¿Con qué fin cojo un altavoz y me pongo a decirle a la gente que compre oro y plata ante gobiernos que imprimen la vida?
> En una estafa siempre hay alguien que sale perdiendo pero cuando compras oro y plata (físicos), y baja, puedes """perder""" pero no hasta la camisa. Creo que ya me entiendes.



Cuando compras oro y plata físicos y baja, no pierdes nada. Ahí sigue la misma de ayer. Solo tienes que sacarla y echarle un vistazo.

El problema son las putas mineras, que en cuanto baja la plata 50 céntimos se van a la mierda y para que suban algo tardas meses.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Te compro el planteamiento y ahora; ¿con qué fin?
> ¿Con qué fin cojo un altavoz y me pongo a decirle a la gente que compre oro y plata ante gobiernos que imprimen la vida?
> En una estafa siempre hay alguien que sale perdiendo pero cuando compras oro y plata (físicos), y baja, puedes """perder""" pero no hasta la camisa. Creo que ya me entiendes.




Sep, y es lógico lo k dices.

Pero claro...incluso en una opción "rompedora"...tampoco puedes obviar otra "adjunta" en la línea de confiscaciones , ventas obligatorias u otras yerbas . La tónica general de todo ésto ha sido el mangoneo más descaráo, poco habrá k nos sorprenda. Y ke te roben hasta la camisa , tampoco. SI algo ha dejado claro este año es k la indecencia de esta gentuza no tiene límites.

Yo a lo k me refiero es a k en este punto, un cambio de juego, es probable. Y éso ya es algo. Durante años han sido cataclismos "para pasáo mañana" sin demasiáo fundamento y k no iban a ninguna parte. Pero k tras un detonante efectivo todo intente ser de nuevo puteado y mangoneado, es perfectamente esperable. De hecho, visto lo visto, supongo k sería lo normal ( por éso supedito todo a k "el péndulo de marras" se gire y éstos vayan sobráos del género robado todos estos años k soltar a sablazo limpio durante otros tantos...porke creo k la única forma de ganar en ésto es k los intereses de esta panda se alineen con los del pringaéte medio. Favores, ni uno, mirusté ).

El asunto es k la gente de akí, ya está en ello y entiendo k a nahide enmarronas por dar una opinión a expensas del criterio posterior de cada cual . Personalmente, no se me ocurriría alentar a nahide a k se moje en esa dirección, pues las incógnitas, en los MPs , iwal k en cryptos, y además en cosas más elementales también, siguen siendo grandes y paso de muertos en mi chepa, éso es muy personal . Aunke lo k sí creo es k nahide debería meter en estas historias más de lo estrictamente necesario, probablemente, cantidades modestísimas. El resto es arriesgáo y yo, con el mío tengo bastante, me lo guiso y me lo como.

El post de antes sólo expone k se percibe un desenlace. Nada más. Para mí éso es positivo...aunke me sepa en una cueva de ladrones o kizás precisamente por ello - .Pero es k de incertidumbres y horas echás sí k estoy hasta las mismas pelotas.


----------



## Muttley (24 Mar 2021)




----------



## IvanRios (25 Mar 2021)

* Según OFI AM, la corrección en precios de los metales preciosos ha llegado a su fin *
Estrategias de Inversión



https://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f00%2fes-es%2fBB1eRZWc%3focid%3dsl&title=Seg%C3%BAn+OFI+AM%2c+la+correcci%C3%B3n+en+precios+de+los+metales+preciosos+ha+llegado+a+su+fin&source=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f00%2fes-es%2fBB1eRZWc%3focid%3dsl
https://twitter.com/share?url=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f00%2fes-es%2fBB1eRZWc%3focid%3dst&text=Seg%C3%BAn+OFI+AM%2c+la+correcci%C3%B3n+en+precios+de+los+metales+preciosos+ha+llegado+a+su+fin&original_referer=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f00%2fes-es%2fBB1eRZWc%3focid%3dst
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?text=http%3a%2f%2fa.msn.com%2f00%2fes-es%2fBB1eRZWc%3focid%3dsw

La gestora francesa OFI Asset Management, una de las principales gestoras en Francia, ha elaborado un *informe sobre la evolución de los metales preciosos (Oro, Plata, Platino y Paladio)* en el mes de febrero de 2021.



La gestora elabora estos análisis para apoyar la estrategia de gestión de su fondo *OFI Financial Investments Precious Metals*, un fondo UCITs que invierte de forma directa en los metales preciosos a través de una cesta de futuros distribuida del siguiente modo: 35% en Oro, 20% en Plata, Platino y Paladio, 5% en el índice EuroDollar a 3 meses. 

*Evolución de los metales preciosos *
La caída del Oro (-6%) se explica por la evolución de los tipos de interés reales. La perspectiva de una robusta recuperación económica ha acelerado la rotación de carteras, y los inversores buscan acciones que llevan tiempo rezagadas en precio, y vuelven a interesarse por los activos de riesgo. 

Además, el menor interés por los bonos gubernamentales e, incluso, corporativos, frente a la deuda especulativa (high yield), provocó un notable aumento de los tipos de interés que no se vio reflejado en las expectativas de inflación, provocando un fuerte repunte de los tipos reales. Esta situación ha penalizado al Oro, que es un activo que no genera rendimientos. 

La Plata también cayó, aunque en menor medida (-1,90%). El componente industrial de este metal le permitió resistir mejor el entorno, sobre todo porque supone un elemento esencial para diversas tecnologías volcadas en la transición energética. 

Los platinoides, por su parte, se beneficiaron del entusiasmo por los metales por parte de las tecnologías «verdes». No obstante, las excelentes rentabilidades registradas por el Platino (+4,29%) y el (+9,83%) en febrero se deben, sobre todo, a un factor coyuntural. 

Norilsk Nickel, uno de los principales productores de platinoides del mundo, anunció a finales de febrero que tendrá que cerrar parcialmente dos de sus minas más importantes, porque se han inundado varias galerías. Estos cierres reducirán la producción en un momento en el que la oferta de estos dos metales ya se preveía deficitaria en 2021. 

*Perspectivas *
En cualquier caso, desde OFI AM estiman que las correcciones de los metales preciosos han llegado a su fin. Aunque los bancos centrales no han reaccionado hasta ahora, dado el escaso impacto que ha tenido el aumento de los tipos de interés en los principales mercados de Renta Variable, esta situación no durará mucho. 

En primer lugar, porque los rendimientos del bono estadounidense se acercan peligrosamente a las rentabilidades del S&P 500, lo que podría provocar el desplome del principal índice bursátil si esta tendencia se prolonga. 

Y en segundo lugar, teniendo en cuenta los abultados niveles de endeudamiento de las grandes economías desarrolladas, y la importancia que adquirirán las refinanciaciones este año, es difícil creer que los bancos centrales no reaccionarán. De una forma u otra, las instituciones monetarias tendrán que recuperar el control de la curva de tipos, lo que volverá a empujar a la baja los tipos reales y permitirá que el Oro y otros metales preciosos retomen la senda alcista. 

En opinión de OFI AM, las correcciones de estos dos últimos meses representan una excelente oportunidad de compra. Los fundamentales económicos sugieren que los bancos centrales tendrán que tomar nuevas medidas, lo que resultará positivo para el Oro, mientras que el resto de metales preciosos se verán impulsados por la imperiosa necesidad de transformar el sistema energético. 

*Evolución del fondo OFI Financial Investments Precious Metals *
Pese a la fuerte corrección que sufrió el Oro por segundo mes consecutivo, la evolución del Platino y el Paladio permitieron que el fondo cerrase el mes con una rentabilidad relativamente plana. La Plata también registró leves pérdidas, que tuvieron un escaso impacto en el rendimiento del fondo. Por todo ello, el fondo presenta un elevado potencial de revalorización.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2021)

Subo otra parte de mi Paco stack a lo r/Wallstreetsilver style. Ahí hay todo un zoológico australiano.



Sigo interesado en comprar plata en formato moneda .999 a 500 € / kg. Podéis contactar al rumano (o al que no trabaja que viene a ser lo mismo), la pilláis por 200 - 300 € / kg y hacéis negocio


----------



## Furillo (25 Mar 2021)

¡Ojo! Que esto no es USA y aquí no tenemos seguridad física ni jurídica para proteger la propiedad privada como Dios manda.

Qué cada uno haga lo que le salga del cipote, ¡faltaría más! Pero en estos mundos cibernéticos nunca sabemos quién nos puede estar leyendo (y para más inri, os recuerdo CLARAmente que Calvópez ya ha cedido datos de foreros a petición de las autoridades en más de una ocasión)


----------



## Beto (25 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Video para poner a los peques



Madre mía, están todos los dobladores de los simpsons


----------



## cuidesemele (25 Mar 2021)

> no se me ocurriría alentar a nahide a k se moje en esa dirección, pues las incógnitas



+1 a toda la confusion de unos mercados disfuncionales. La reaccion reptiliana es el cash. Ah no espera, mejor los MP. Ah no espera... etc No hay manera de tener una seguridad. Si eres gacela ya puedes ir con orejas arriba, espacios abiertos, etc Por mas precauciones estas en el punto de mira de los leones siempre y cualquier dia te pueden pillar.

Yo sigo con la idea de intentar saber que sera lo 'bueno' en la siguiente pantalla. Pero por otro lado que el no-mercado en el que estamos siga supliendo su funcion (dar poder y dinero a los poderosos y ricos)... pues oye ya les esta bien. Podemos pasarnos muchos años asi en esta paradoja y no pasa nada. Mientras todo se aguante.

El cambio solo vendra cuando sea inevitable y venga forzado creo. Y ni idea de que sera lo bueno en la siguiente pantalla: MP? cryptos? un oficio? tierras? emigrar? Ni ellos deben saberlo ni les preocupa. Tienen el poder de cambiar las normas para su beneficio y a ti que te den.

Quizas lo mas sensato sera posicionarse un poco en 'todo' porque yo ta no explico nada. Asi compras las 10 terminaciones sabien que las otras 9 que no tocan no iran a 0 absoluto todas con lo que te quedes como estas.

Muy confuso todo.


----------



## IvanRios (25 Mar 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> +1 a toda la confusion de unos mercados disfuncionales. La reaccion reptiliana es el cash. Ah no espera, mejor los MP. Ah no espera... etc No hay manera de tener una seguridad. Si eres gacela ya puedes ir con orejas arriba, espacios abiertos, etc Por mas precauciones estas en el punto de mira de los leones siempre y cualquier dia te pueden pillar.
> 
> Yo sigo con la idea de intentar saber que sera lo 'bueno' en la siguiente pantalla. Pero por otro lado que el no-mercado en el que estamos siga supliendo su funcion (dar poder y dinero a los poderosos y ricos)... pues oye ya les esta bien. Podemos pasarnos muchos años asi en esta paradoja y no pasa nada. Mientras todo se aguante.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, "lo bueno en la siguiente pantalla" deberá cumplir con algunas condiciones, entre las cuales: ser tangible, útil y limitado. Pero que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Bort (25 Mar 2021)

Según el razonamiento que se expone de SLV cual es el problema? Si tiran los precios abriendo cortos cuando sube la demanda para poder pagarla barata esto significa que cuando baje la demanda volverá a subir?

Básicamente cuando sube la demanda te permite comprar más barato y al que extrae la plata cuando suba la inflación le va a importar poco lo que hagan en Comex, si no le sale rentable sacarla la deja bajo tierra


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Subo otra parte de mi Paco stack a lo r/Wallstreetsilver style. Ahí hay todo un zoológico australiano.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigo interesado en comprar plata en formato moneda .999 a 500 € / kg. Podéis contactar al rumano (o al que no trabaja que viene a ser lo mismo), la pilláis por 200 - 300 € / kg y hacéis negocio



¿Merece la pena tanto encapsulamiento para bullion?¿ No es más barato y ocupa menos meterlo en sus tubos?


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Merece la pena tanto encapsulamiento para bullion?¿ No es más barato y ocupa menos meterlo en sus tubos?



Así vienen los bicharracos australianos. Las que vienen en tubo en tubo se quedan.


----------



## L'omertá (25 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> ¡Ojo! Que esto no es USA y aquí no tenemos seguridad física ni jurídica para proteger la propiedad privada como Dios manda.
> 
> Qué cada uno haga lo que le salga del cipote, ¡faltaría más! Pero en estos mundos cibernéticos nunca sabemos quién nos puede estar leyendo (y para más inri, os recuerdo CLARAmente que Calvópez ya ha cedido datos de foreros a petición de las autoridades en más de una ocasión)



Tomb, estoy con Furillo. Me encanta lo que pones pero no tendrías que ponerlo.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (25 Mar 2021)

Hablando de nuevo de la correlacción del oro con los bonos USA 10 años y el tipo de interés real:



Con esto, ni mucho menos digo que vaya a subir o bajar. Pero la correlacción creo que se vé clara.


----------



## Just (25 Mar 2021)

Nueva entrada de Unai Gaztelumendi en Rankia:








#Silversqueeze (continuación)


Segundo capitulo con más detalles sobre la revolución de los wallstreetsilver.Como decía en el comentario anterior, el daño que está haciendo esta gente, vía sus análisis, su forma de comunicar fresca y apasionada, moderna y vía su tenacidad es grande. Algún criminal debe estar bastante...




www.rankia.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Joder macho pero qué pesado eres cojones. ¿Te pagan por ser tan brasas cabrón?




He sido igual de brasas o incluso algo menos que los que decian que iba a subir y no ha subido.

Si he conseguido que alguien no comprara plata cuando estaba tan cara y ahora puede ir comprando mas barato el cielo me estara esperando.


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Me pregunto qué pasaría en el hipotético caso de que el círculo se rompa por algún sitio.
> 
> 1.- JPM tiene la Bóveda llena de Plata
> 2.- Los minoristas han comprado SLV que ha subido de precio
> ...



No creo que el circulo se rompa por el lado SLV o GLD.

JPM y otros subcustodians tienen el metal en la LBMA, donde la opacidad y la falta de auditorias externas es la norma. Lo que quiere decir que pocas onzas pueden apalancarse para producir mucho papel y hacer semblante de que no hay escasez alguna. La inmensa mayoria de LBMA es puro unallocated. El gran Ronan manly nos lo ha explicado en detalle.

En el caso del oro, tenemos al BoE como ultimo recurso para situaciones extremas, el cual comprate almacenes y no le cuesta nada echar una mano, El pasado año fue una de esas ocasiones, asi constaba en su libro de operaciones. Podeis imaginar la razon de muchos paises en tener metal en el BoE: colaborar con su parte, cederlo para leases y swaps en el plan de mantenimiento del sistema monetario a flote. En un mundo post WW2, poner la excusa de no fiarte de la seguridad del BancodeEspaña, BdFrance, Bundesbank es simplemente otra idiotez mas que insulta nuestra inteligencia.

Conclusion: LBMA es una red opaca de bovedas interconectadas, cuyo ppal objetivo es controlar el precio del metal.
El porqué de este esfuerzo monumental en controlar el metal, lo hemos discutido mucho. GATA.org ANOTHER etc... estan ahi para el que quiera revisarlo. Si estas interesado especialmente en la relacion tipos con metal, éste paper de Larry Summers deberia ser tu biblia

Si pones BTC en perspectiva, el cual es un mero vehiculo para liberar presion del metal, da risa. A nadie monetariamente le importa. Es util en estos momentos para canalizar la brutal liquidez creada (se inyectan Trillones como pipas ultimamente... y mas vendran): si el metal recibiera ésto, sin el BTC ahi, seria GameOver. En su momento se ocuparan de BTC. Pero no quiero enfadar a ningun BTCero que son muy pesaos. Solo darles mi enhorabuena por haber sabido navergarlo. Y buenas noticias: Elon Musk va a aceptar BTC en Tesla 
Musk: otro ejemplo de marioneta exitosa, convenientemente utilizada para vendernos lo electrico. Para engrasar "la transicion" hacia el NWO 2030. Alguien le ha hecho un briefing para que hable y twittee sobre BTC.
Sobre plata, muy utilizada en su cadena de produccion... NADA. Si no fuera tan obvio seria patetico.

La plata pude ser un problema ya que los BC no declaran tenerla. Mi punto de vista sobre la potencial rotura del circulo es la de siempre: demanda fisica allocated. Y como decia el HappyHawaiian (que por la forma de comunicar y sus insights, o es alguien MUY bien asesorado o un insider, lo que daria credito a las teorias de orquestacion de Esseri):

Las mint convierten lingotes ag 1000oz en denominaciones mas pequeñas. 1oz, 10oz etc...
Las mint tienen una capacidad limitada para hacer esto: aunque produzcan 24/7
Si los inversores enfocamos el squeeze en estas denominaciones, aumentaremos las primas y estrangularemos las mints... no la plata en si. Ya que lingotes 1000z puede seguir habiendo, solo que no hay capacidad para transformarlos
PSLV o lingotes 1000oz (poca o ninguna necesidad de transformacion): asi atacamos las reservas disponibles de plata. No la capacidad de transformacion de una mint. No enriquecemos al joyero de turno que retiene y aumenta premiums.
PSLV invierte en lingotes 1000oz. He hecho mi DueDiligence hace tiempo con Sprott


----------



## Long_Gamma (25 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Éso es todo un lío...pero ojo, parcial.
> 
> Tras MOGOLLÓN de años, el punto es realmente para considerar una confluencia y k el movimiento pendular de medio siglo cargando MPs a precioputa se gire. Y digo CONSIDERAR. Éso sí, sin tanta literatura, pinículas y dramas, objetivamente. Da para ello.
> 
> ...



Interesante teoria y secundo siempre el escepticismo ante todo. Soy medio gabacho y siempre que alguien me propone algo, la primera reccion es no.

Pero personalmente dudo mucho que WSS sea algo orquestado / dirigido. 

Ahora, como acabará? No creo que via una liberacion y explosion del precio de la plata. Es una muesca mas en la armadura (un buen boquete) del control monetario. Esta batalla es a largo plazo, WSS es un acelerante. 

Ultimamente me intereso bastante por el aspecto demografico: el futuro es desolador. Hay buenos analisis por ahi que todo metalero deberia incorporar en su mix decisional. Vamos a acabar cuatro gatos, a trillon de deuda por cabeza


----------



## frankie83 (25 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Venía a decir eso mismo, la falta de petróleo es sólo una de las perspectivas, aunque hubiese petróleo para quemar millas, el problema real es la destrucción de los ecosistemas que ya no son amigables para el ser humano y dentro de poco dejarán de ser habitables para tantos. Lo llaman cambio climático pero es contaminación, exterminación de especies, falta de alimentos saludables... La solución real es la reducción de la población o convertirlos en poco más que subseres.
> Pensemos como un megarrico. Todos queremos lo mejor para nuestros hijos, en nuestro caso que hagan una buena carrera, un buen trabajo, un buen sueldo, casa, mujer, salud, algún ahorro y nietos.
> Los megarricos piensan a lo grande, que sus hijos disfruten del mejor planeta posible, para ello con existir ellos y unos pocos humanos que les sirvan, no sólo es suficiente, si no que, con la robotización, es la mejor opción.



Cuanto más rica es una persona cuanto más se tiene que rodear de centenares o incluso de millares de personas especializadas 

un rico sin alguien Que trabaje Para el es igual de pobre que un pobre


----------



## frankie83 (25 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Interesante teoria y secundo siempre el escepticismo ante todo. Soy medio gabacho y siempre que alguien me propone algo, la primera reccion es no.
> 
> Pero personalmente dudo mucho que WSS sea algo orquestado / dirigido.
> 
> ...



La deuda cuando el dinero no valdrá nada, se presentará a nuestro ojos para lo que es en realidad: destrucción avanzada de habitats por haberlos expoliado antes de tiempo y a toda velocidad


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Cuanto más rica es una persona cuanto más se tiene que rodear de centenares o incluso de millares de personas especializadas
> 
> un rico sin alguien Que trabaje Para el es igual de pobre que un pobre



Exacto, lo que viene a ser unas 10.000 personas para los 10 más ricos. En realidad pienso que necesitarían unas pocas más, quizás 100, 200 millones y que no sentirían incómodos hasta los 1000? millones, a partir de ahí, los otros 6900 millones serían un estorbo


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No creo que el circulo se rompa por el lado SLV o GLD.
> 
> JPM y otros subcustodians tienen el metal en la LBMA, donde la opacidad y la falta de auditorias externas es la norma. Lo que quiere decir que pocas onzas pueden apalancarse para producir mucho papel y hacer semblante de que no hay escasez alguna. La inmensa mayoria de LBMA es puro unallocated. El gran Ronan manly nos lo ha explicado en detalle.
> 
> ...



Con lo de Musk me acaba de dar una mala idea: ¿cuánto costaría sobornar al capitán del un meta buque para taponar el canal de Suez para reducir el consumo y aumentar los precios?


----------



## frankie83 (25 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Exacto, lo que viene a ser unas 10.000 personas para los 10 más ricos. En realidad pienso que necesitarían unas pocas más, quizás 100, 200 millones y que no sentirían incómodos hasta los 1000? millones, a partir de ahí, los otros 6900 millones serían un estorbo



No creo que sean tan pocos 
Para producir un Ferrari o para producir un robot cirujano hacen falta muchas personas


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Interesante teoria y secundo siempre el escepticismo ante todo. Soy medio gabacho y siempre que alguien me propone algo, la primera reccion es no.
> 
> Pero personalmente dudo mucho que WSS sea algo orquestado / dirigido.
> 
> ...



Ok, ok, mais seulement la moitié - será , será...la cavernícola parkedá de Egoalde imponiéndose ? - . La primera reacción de uno "entero" no sería ni escueta, ni mucho menos, sincera, comme d´habitude...más bien un "merci...mais non-merci" marca de la casa . Ké mérito tiene ser el legado de diox en la tierra sin dejar un sello de excelencia a cada paso ? 

La sofisticación de un WSS en cuyo pistoletazo de salida no sabían ké era SLV , Sprott o metal físico , sus aliados y aportaciones "espontáneas" de todo tipo y caché... brutales ...y practicamente simultáneos a su salto inicial a la palestra. Ni sikiera me extrañaría k de diseño tan insider k hasta apuntando a los purititos talones de Akiles del chanchullo para hacer de esa "reacción milennial anónima" algo irreversible. Pero wé...opiniones. Vamos viendo...

Por cierto...lo k ignoro - aunke supongo k no , pues no implicaría Reservas banksters - es si los respaldos de físico de Basilea III afectarían a la plata ( aunke aún sin serlo, el detonante a la operativa de los metales preciosos y su exposición como fraude global de auténtica champions league seguiría ahí y... "first, we take Manhattan..." - ) . Sabes algo de ello?

Finalmente...ké es una cabeza por trillón...al lado de un dedo en el ratón? ( de las CBDC ) : Una propina en Bilbao, un día cualkiera , ahívalaoxtia,puex ( menos el próximo 3, k toca luto en La Cartuja  ).


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Si pones BTC en perspectiva, el cual es un mero vehiculo para liberar presion del metal, da risa.
> 
> A nadie monetariamente le importa. Es util en estos momentos para canalizar la brutal liquidez creada (se inyectan Trillones como pipas ultimamente... y mas vendran): si el metal recibiera ésto, sin el BTC ahi, seria GameOver. En su momento se ocuparan de BTC. Pero no quiero enfadar a ningun BTCero que son muy pesaos. Solo darles mi enhorabuena por haber sabido navergarlo. Y buenas noticias: Elon Musk va a aceptar BTC en Tesla



No descartes k la pinza ya hábil con los MPs puenteando el fiat/CBDC , prospere como paraíso antiestablishment ( oficial ) . La muerte de BTC , k podía contemplarse en cualkier análisis , es ya sólo otra opción - por cierto, más k Musk y otros referentes mediáticos...el aluvión de ETFs Kastuzos es tremendo ...y éso puede no ser sólo portada efectista del Rolling Stone, sino pure "famiglia" - .

Si la Kastuza "se compra" BTC , una dbase centralizada de respaldo podría convertirlo en algo casi invulnerable. Al loro. ( Aunke para ese rol de Ahorro, me kedo el Gold de FOFOA en unos - crypto? - bonos o vehículo parejo ).






p.d. por cierto, ultimamente sigo a un fulano de ramalazo chinorri en twiter ( pinzas ) ...y las cifras PLATERAS del Shanghai Gold Exchange son absolutamente alucinantes.


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2021)

@antorob ( y abierto )

Sabes a ké se refiere éste ? Es coña ?




_( *Keller Gold*_
_@keller_gold_
_Precious Metals Consultant and global gold guy. Expertise in building/fixing PM refinery commercial & ops. Finder of great fits for the right job. Poodle owner )_


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Interesante teoria y secundo siempre el escepticismo ante todo. Soy medio gabacho y siempre que alguien me propone algo, la primera reccion es no.
> 
> Pero personalmente dudo mucho que WSS sea algo orquestado / dirigido.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que antes o después veremos un jubileo de deuda universal... O al menos a nivel de deuda publica... Ya estan enseñando la patita con lo del gran reset

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (25 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Hablando de nuevo de la correlacción del oro con los bonos USA 10 años y el tipo de interés real:
> 
> 
> 
> Con esto, ni mucho menos digo que vaya a subir o bajar. Pero la correlacción creo que se vé clara.



me gusta como se explica , se aprende escuchándolo.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (25 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> me gusta como se explica , se aprende escuchándolo.




Evidentemente de lo que explica, no se puede decir que no haya correlacción, además tomando como muestra un período de tiempo muy largo. Eso no quiere decir que haya causalidad, ni que esta vez alguna de las variables que indica en el video se salgan de lo habitual o directamente no se cumpla.




esseri dijo:


> @antorob ( y abierto )
> 
> Sabes a ké se refiere éste ? Es coña ?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es coña...coña interesada.
Osea que para conseguir 1 kg de plata pura (no hay que dejarse impresionar por la cifra que el indica como ejemplo) se necesita 1,5 kg de plata ya que el método que usan consiste en la saturación (eso no quiere decir que el 1/2 kg restante se consuma, solo que se utiliza).

Si se hace una fuerte demanda, el método por saturación que usan "peligra".
Es como decir: para sacar plata de la mina, se necesita un gran consumo de petróleo...si estas invertido en una minera, es mejor que no consumas nada de petróleo, ni uses el coche, etc porque el rendimiento disminuye al encarecerse el precio de extracción.
O si estás invertido en BTC, es mejor que uses velas y no consumas energía. Toda esa energía que ahorras, la utilizaremos para minar BTC...

De los que juegan a ponerse cortos en plata, ni una sola dedicatoria.

Mi opinión.

A ver qué opina antorob


----------



## Mediterrand (25 Mar 2021)

Hola a todos,
¿Sabéis qué ha pasado sobre las 9:00 que la onza ha caído por debajo de 24,5$? Ha sido una caída brusca que luego ha recuperado.


----------



## antorob (25 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> @antorob ( y abierto )
> 
> Sabes a ké se refiere éste ? Es coña ?
> 
> ...



Lo siento esseri. No tengo ni idea.

Por dar una opinión, creo que se refiere al proceso de refinación de la plata por electrólisis, donde además de la plata procedente de la mina, se utiliza plata refinada procedente de inventarios no asignados.

Pero es hablar por no callar.

Espero que alguién tenga la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (25 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Subo otra parte de mi Paco stack a lo r/Wallstreetsilver style. Ahí hay todo un zoológico australiano.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigo interesado en comprar plata en formato moneda .999 a 500 € / kg. Podéis contactar al rumano (o al que no trabaja que viene a ser lo mismo), la pilláis por 200 - 300 € / kg y hacéis negocio




*Hace falta ser cobarde, me "ignoras" o eso crees que haces pulsando el botoncito, para que no lea tus mensajes, y sin embargo me citas en tus post.

Fracasado, ya te lo dije en el otro, hay dos grupos de gente que compra metales, y tú estás en el segundo. Recuerda que la semana que viene toca pagar renta, casapapis....*




.

Forero que no tiene dónde caerse muerto y vive de prestao en casa del suegro se dedica (o eso dice) a comprar metales. ¿Qué puede salir mal?


.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2021)

__





Schweiz liefert im Februar 56,5 Tonnen Gold nach Indien


Die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung der Schweiz (EZV) verzeichnete im Februar Importe von rund 237,0 Tonnen Gold, Silber und Münzen im Wert von ca. 6,1 Milliarden Franken. Demgegenüber betrugen die Exporte des Landes rund 330,7 Tonnen Gold, Silber und... - Veroeffentlicht am 25.03.2021




www.goldseiten.de




Por segundo mes consecutivo, Reino Unido es el mayor exportador de oro a las refinerías suizas con 65 toneladas. Parece que está saliendo oro del LBMA en grandes cantidades. El destino de ese oro es mayoritariamente la India donde parece que la demanda ha despertado con fuerza y ha importado 56 toneladas en febrero.

@ESC creo que alguien le comentaba que el oro está muy mal repartido y se concentra en muy pocas manos. No es cierto, casi todo el oro se demanda para joyería y es adquirido por cientos de millones de personas en el mundo.

Se estima que los ciudadanos de la India poseen más de 20.000 toneladas de oro y casi 9.000 los ciudadanos alemanes. Entre ambos tienen más que las 30.000 toneladas de todos los bancos centrales juntos. Se supone que el total del oro minado son unas 200.000 toneladas.

La manipulación del precio a día hoy no se produce por el oro físico si no por un mercado de futuros que permite ventas al descubierto y todo tipo de tejemanejes por los que ya han sido condenados.

Anteriormente si que hubo ventas concertadas de oro físico por parte de bancos centrales occidentales pero dejaron de hacerlas porque se hubiesen quedado rápidamente sin munición y se retiraron antes de ello.

El oro es el activo financiero más popular en el mundo. Que sea en forma de joya en vez del formato monetario no debe llevar a engaño. En oriente no hay tradición de invertir en formato monetario pero se sigue considerando una inversión la compra de joyas. Allí las joyas son muy líquidas y se pueden vender o empeñar fácilmente


----------



## Forcopula (25 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Subo otra parte de mi Paco stack a lo r/Wallstreetsilver style. Ahí hay todo un zoológico australiano.



Dónde has comprado las cajas esas? Muy apañadas me parecen


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes algo del Oro privado en China ? ( Una tabla del total mundial - privado - , si estuviese disponible, perfecto - he googleado algo, pero no la encuentro - )

Merci


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Sabes algo del Oro privado en China ? ( Una tabla del total mundial - privado - , si estuviese disponible, perfecto - he googleado algo, pero no la encuentro - )
> 
> Merci



Creo que estimaban una cantidad similar a los indios en torno a las 20.000 toneladas. 

No recuerdo dónde lo leí ni que veracidad puede tener la estimación...

Si que tengo links de un alto cargo del gobierno chino hablando de fomentar la compra de oro por parte de los ciudadanos como parte integral de la seguridad financiera en caso de crisis. Una población con oro supone mayor estabilidad en caso de crisis monetaria. Una crisis monetaria allí donde la mayoría sólo tiene ahorros en dinero fiat es mucho más traumática y difícil de gestionar


----------



## L'omertá (25 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La riqueza de las familias en la Alberca, Béjar, Candelario y Salamanca se estimaba por la cantidad de oro y plata de la que presumían en las fiestas las mujeres de las familias.



(Aviso de redirección)


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Dónde has comprado las cajas esas? Muy apañadas me parecen



Las 3 que están con los cartones venían así precintadas de la ceca. Cuando se podían pillar bichitos australianos por debajo de 20€ pillé algunas cajas enteras. Ahora parecen precios de ciencia ficción y me fustigo por no haber comprado más. Pero según el amigo etniano el spot volverá 13€ / oz por lo que las espero liquidez en mano . La otra, la negra suelta la pillé en luz de faro pero creo que ya está descatalogada.


----------



## L'omertá (25 Mar 2021)

En algún momento del paseo nos convencieron de que el papel fabricado por el hombre tenía más valor que el metal; dado ese paso nos engañaron al decirnos que los bits eran dinero y, finalmente, nos quitarán todo y nos dirán que es por nuestro bien. (O que así somos felices)


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> ¡Ojo! Que esto no es USA y aquí no tenemos seguridad física ni jurídica para proteger la propiedad privada como Dios manda.
> 
> Qué cada uno haga lo que le salga del cipote, ¡faltaría más! Pero en estos mundos cibernéticos nunca sabemos quién nos puede estar leyendo (y para más inri, os recuerdo CLARAmente que Calvópez ya ha cedido datos de foreros a petición de las autoridades en más de una ocasión)





L'omertá dijo:


> Tomb, estoy con Furillo. Me encanta lo que pones pero no tendrías que ponerlo.



Se agradecen las recomendaciones. Las tendré en cuenta.

Antes creo que había un hilo en donde se podían subir monedillas sueltas en plan coleccionista pero no lo encuentro. No sé si el autor lo habrá borrado 

Edito para decir que he encontrado el hilo tirando de Google. Ya lo he rescatado de las catacumbas


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Mar 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> En algún momento del paseo nos convencieron de que el papel fabricado por el hombre tenía más valor que el metal; dado ese paso nos engañaron al decirnos que los bits eran dinero y, finalmente, nos quitarán todo y nos dirán que es por nuestro bien. (O que así somos felices)



"No tendras nada y serás feliz" como decía el video ese del Reset

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ircapo (26 Mar 2021)

Just dijo:


> Nueva entrada de Unai Gaztelumendi en Rankia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es absolutamente brutal, tanto el primer artículo, como la continuación. Y el de reddit es acojonante. No entiendo cómo no está en el principal con hilo propio, y con chincheta, compartido por todo el mundo y sacándole provecho a este foro...


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2021)

Va a ser k todo pinta k los k confiaron en la Perth Mint pueden darse por jodidos pero hasta el esófago. Los acuerdos admitidos por los depositarios son alucinantes.Supongo k el típico standard k se firma sin mirar y tal...para k haluego se ridiculice a pepitos de aldea k firman inconscientemente un piso.

Si en Junio finalmente se implementan las exigencias de físico para el NSFR de Basilea III, las infos de las últimas semanas ( insisto en el silencio de los gurús metaleros de primera fila, salvo John Adams, k lleva cruzada personal contra la Perth Mint ) anuncian un escándalo gigantesco por incumplimientos en cadena - k ningún juez considerará como tales - . Parece tan evidente k no es lógico k esas exigencias NSFR se activen ...a no ser k ellos mismos kieran poner las cartas bocarriba.

Otra a valorar sería k precisamente este tipo de acuerdos podría haber originado el nivelón de desverwenza a ojos públicos de años de malabares descarados ( pero coño !...k al parecer , además de exonerar de responsabilidá a los custodios contratados, llegan a aceptarse cosas como k el metal asignado pueda ser explotado sin k el depositante tenga derecho a compensación alguna - y la compensación es lo de menos...pero la gente aceptaba k con SU ORO se haga lo k al custodio le venga en gana con terceros ... cuartos ... kintos... - ).

Matices , en el hilo.


----------



## Tió Justino (26 Mar 2021)

Tengo entendido que si se compra mas de 3000 € en oro a lo largo de 1 año, en alguna tienda en España, ésta informa a Hacienda. Pero si compro en una tienda de Alemania (por ejemplo) y pago con una tarjeta de un banco extranjero ¿no se enteraría Hacienda?.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## TomBolillo (26 Mar 2021)

No debería estar subiendo fotos pero es que hoy me han llegado esos lingotitos y no me he podido resistir . No son de chocolate, ni de aleación con cobre níquel. Puro .999.


----------



## sebboh (26 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Se agradecen las recomendaciones. Las tendré en cuenta.
> 
> Antes creo que había un hilo en donde se podían subir monedillas sueltas en plan coleccionista pero no lo encuentro. No sé si el autor lo habrá borrado
> 
> Edito para decir que he encontrado el hilo tirando de Google. Ya lo he rescatado de las catacumbas



Se nota que es un montaje con 1 caja y haciendo una fusión de las imágenes despues


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Mar 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> Se nota que es un montaje con 1 caja y haciendo una fusión de las imágenes despues



Y los lingotes de arriba son de chocolate. Mira como el 5ta de la 4ta fila se está empezando a fundir ya y eso que todavía no ha empezado el calorcico weno


----------



## scratch (26 Mar 2021)

Encubrir, no cubrir.
Con ésto le pueden echar la culpa de la inflación a que un barco ha pinchado una rueda taponando la entrada de la autopista.


----------



## lvdo (26 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No debería estar subiendo fotos pero es que hoy me han llegado esos lingotitos y no me he podido resistir . No son de chocolate, ni de aleación con cobre níquel. Puro .999.




Qué preciosidad


----------



## andresenciso (26 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> No debería estar subiendo fotos pero es que hoy me han llegado esos lingotitos y no me he podido resistir . No son de chocolate, ni de aleación con cobre níquel. Puro .999.



Muy chulos. Yo también compré algunos. Tirada limitada a 70.000 unidades.


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Mar 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Muy chulos. Yo también compré algunos. Tirada limitada a 70.000 unidades.



Así es. Vienen en folios de 20, de haberlo sabido solo compro un folio y así no se me quedaban los otros 5 descolgados


----------



## sebboh (26 Mar 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Y los lingotes de arriba son de chocolate. Mira como el 5ta de la 4ta fila se está empezando a fundir ya y eso que todavía no ha empezado el calorcico weno



de chocolate son las monedas de 2oz de toda la vida


----------



## Furillo (26 Mar 2021)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Tengo entendido que si se compra mas de 3000 € en oro a lo largo de 1 año, en alguna tienda en España, ésta informa a Hacienda. Pero si compro en una tienda de Alemania (por ejemplo) y pago con una tarjeta de un banco extranjero ¿no se enteraría Hacienda?.



Sí, siempre que las compras realizadas hayan superado los 1000€ y, por lo tanto, te hayan pedido el DNI para identificarte, tal como les marca la ley de prevención de blanqueo de capitales. Es decir, si haces 3 compras durante el ejercicio 2021 de un importe de 1200€ cada una, en cuanto hayas sobrepasado el límite de 3000€, automáticamente comunican a la agencia tributaria.
Si en lugar de eso, hicieras 4 compras de 900€ a lo largo del año, según esta ley no habrías tenido que identificarte y por tanto, estarías alcanzando el mismo importe (3600€ en total), pero no habría obligación de comunicar nada al "fiasco".


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Mar 2021)

Otro que avisa que se viene la inflación


----------



## ESC (26 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se supone que el total del oro minado son unas 200.000 toneladas.



Como siempre, muchas gracias por esta información.

Gracias.


----------



## Tió Justino (26 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Sí, siempre que las compras realizadas hayan superado los 1000€ y, por lo tanto, te hayan pedido el DNI para identificarte, tal como les marca la ley de prevención de blanqueo de capitales. Es decir, si haces 3 compras durante el ejercicio 2021 de un importe de 1200€ cada una, en cuanto hayas sobrepasado el límite de 3000€, automáticamente comunican a la agencia tributaria.
> Si en lugar de eso, hicieras 4 compras de 900€ a lo largo del año, según esta ley no habrías tenido que identificarte y por tanto, estarías alcanzando el mismo importe (3600€ en total), pero no habría obligación de comunicar nada al "fiasco".



Gracias por contestar. Entonces ¿significa que esa norma es igual en todos los paises europeos y que la tienda alemana donde comprara yo por ejemplo 3500 € en oro mediante DNI , avisaría a la Hacienda española?


----------



## Tichy (26 Mar 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Sí, siempre que las compras realizadas hayan superado los 1000€ y, por lo tanto, te hayan pedido el DNI para identificarte, tal como les marca la ley de prevención de blanqueo de capitales. Es decir, si haces 3 compras durante el ejercicio 2021 de un importe de 1200€ cada una, en cuanto hayas sobrepasado el límite de 3000€, automáticamente comunican a la agencia tributaria.
> Si en lugar de eso, hicieras 4 compras de 900€ a lo largo del año, según esta ley no habrías tenido que identificarte y por tanto, estarías alcanzando el mismo importe (3600€ en total), pero no habría obligación de comunicar nada al "fiasco".



En España, sí, pero ¿hay alguna directiva europea al respecto?
Yo he hecho compras por ahí de más de 1000 euros sin DNI. Bien es verdad que hace ya más de dos años la última, incluso más, y puede que la Gestapo/Stasi haya aumentado sus garras desde entonces.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Mar 2021)

Quizás los alemanes que son cabezas cuadradas comuniquen, pero dudo mucho que los belgas o los lituanos comuniquen algo al fiasco español


----------



## dx3 (26 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hace muchos años, obviamente antes del desarrollo generalizado de las ecografías cuando solo conocías el sexo de un bebe tras completar el parto, había un ginecólogo que se hizo famoso pues siempre predecía con acierto cual iba a ser el sexo del bebé de sus pacientes. El truco era que decía un sexo al azar a los padres y en su libreta apuntaba lo contrario. Así, cuando acertaba, los padres se maravillaban y hablaban a sus conocidos del ginecólogo adivino. Cuando se equivocaba y los padres se lo decían, el ginecólogo les decía que lo recordaban mal y les enseñaba su cuaderno con sus anotaciones en la que figuraba el sexo real del recién nacido. Los padres se extrañaban pero ante la evidencia de la anotación pensaban que eran ellos los equivocados.
> 
> Igualmente, hay foreros que hacen predicciones poco menos que al azar y si aciertan reflotan hilos, pero si fallan llegan incluso a cerrar el hilo para que no haya más comentarios y no se pueda reflotar dejándoles en evidencia. El forero que citas se explayó en algún hilo intentando convencer al foro del pelotazo increíble que iba a ser comprar Abengoa, con unos bonitos gráficos que pronosticaban su imparable subida. Hilo cerrado y bloqueado poco después.
> 
> Espero sinceramente que nadie tome decisiones basado en estos gurús, pues como ya he dicho en varias ocasiones, hay dos tipos de analistas, los que no saben predecir el futuro y los que no saben que no saben predecir el futuro. Los malos y peligrosos son los segundos.



Si, recuerdo una vez hace 12 años que le dije que el mercado estaba totalmente manipulado y el valor lo ponían los narigudos a su antojo.

Fui baneado y machacado, en esos momentos ese forero tenía una legión de seguidores.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No creo que el circulo se rompa por el lado SLV o GLD.
> 
> JPM y otros subcustodians tienen el metal en la LBMA, donde la opacidad y la falta de auditorias externas es la norma. Lo que quiere decir que pocas onzas pueden apalancarse para producir mucho papel y hacer semblante de que no hay escasez alguna. La inmensa mayoria de LBMA es puro unallocated. El gran Ronan manly nos lo ha explicado en detalle.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo tampoco creo que se rompa en el SLV ya que eso implicaría una mentalidad de aguantar a cualquier precio que creo va en contra de la mentalidad de un inversor en etf.

Estamos a punto ( a mi modo de ver) de comprobar un testeo real a la voluntad férrea de aguantar la plata. Vamos a ver quién aguanta y quien no. Yo tengo curiosidad más que nada por comprobar si algunos memes acaban siendo memos y venden.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Quizás los alemanes que son cabezas cuadradas comuniquen, pero dudo mucho que los belgas o los lituanos comuniquen algo al fiasco español



Off topic, los alemanes son muy cabezas cuadradas, pero mucho. La única multa de velocidad que he recibido en el extranjero ha sido en Alemania. Manda huevos. Y la foto en hd, de cogote, perfil y frontal.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2021)

Primeros toketeos detrás de la escena. Ni media duda de k habrá nuevos capítulos...y no sólo de impresión despendolada - para éso, ya tienen sus respectivas impresoras y una reputación absolutamente kemada ( en la práctica, una ayuda EN PAPEL a los trileros fiat globales k conforman los DEG NO PINTA UNA MIERDA ) - .
Imo, ése es uno de los posibles terrenos ánde se jugará la partida jugosa de la Rikeza Real...y dificilmente en unas CBDC k a día de hoy no pintan absolutamente nada más k fiat infinito 2.0.

Lo dejo en un corte "de titular", pero mola mucho la entrevista entera.


----------



## timi (26 Mar 2021)

_








El Tribunal Constitucional alemán paraliza la aprobación de los fondos de recuperación de toda la UE


El tribunal de Karslruhe suspende, mientras resuelve un recurso, la ratificación de la decisión de recursos propios, que permite la emisión de deuda para financiar los 750.000 millones de euros de los fondos de recuperación, de los cuales 140.000 millones están adjudicados a España




www.eldiario.es




_


----------



## Muttley (26 Mar 2021)

Mientras tanto la Mint mexicana suspende la producción de libertades
”por COVID”





__





Mexican central bank reported to suspend production of silver Libertads | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market







www.gata.org


----------



## L'omertá (26 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voy a tocarme un poco.


----------



## Muttley (26 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Mientras tanto la Mint mexicana suspende la producción de libertades
> ”por COVID”
> 
> 
> ...



Muy lejos de allí, Perth Mint está ofreciendo reembolsos a los “propietarios” de una plata que no existe.
Se supone que para evitar demandas judiciales que se resolverán en años a un precio de la plata de 2027.
Está muy feo vender cosas que no se tienen.
Y que no tienen pinta de tenerse en el futuro próximo.


----------



## Eyman (26 Mar 2021)

Bueno, pues hoy he encargado en Dracma un puñado de britanias. 
Con lo que he ido adquiriendo doy por completado mi pequeño stock y pasaré a ir invirtiendo mi dinero en fondos indexados a ver qué tal.

Se me hace extraño que con todo el revuelo del silver squezees, las llamadas en foros y compras masivas en usa y todo eso, las he pillado un par de euros más baratas que cuando empezó la movida, se suponía que se iban a disparar to the moon y de momento han bajado.

He aprovechado y me he regalado un par de batmans que no quería que se me escapase


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Pues no sera por su "elevada productividad" y que no dan abasto ??



_( entonando, k es gerundio )_

- Lupitaaaa !!!...Trae el alcohol del botikííín !
- Ya te picó un alacrán, güey ?



Spoiler: ???



NOOOO...pero por ahí viene !!!


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2021)

tik,tak...tik,tak...

*








Средства ФНБ можно будет инвестировать в золото


Минфин РФ подготовил правовые основания для инвестирования средств Фонда национального благосостояния (ФНБ) в золото.




oqob4fz5crii7colmgq7ma272y-adwhj77lcyoafdy-www-interfax-ru.translate.goog




*


*Los fondos de la NWF se pueden invertir en oro*


Moscú. 26 de marzo. INTERFAX.RU - El Ministerio de Finanzas de RF ha preparado una base legal para invertir los fondos del National Wealth Fund (NWF) en oro. El proyecto de enmiendas al decreto "Sobre el procedimiento de gestión de los fondos del Fondo Nacional de Bienestar", que amplía la lista de activos en los que se pueden invertir los fondos del fondo, se ha publicado en el sitio web oficial para publicar información sobre la preparación de la normativa. actos jurídicos de las autoridades.

A fines de 2020, se adoptaron enmiendas al Código de Presupuesto (BC), permitiendo que parte de los fondos NWF se coloquen en depósitos y saldos en cuentas bancarias con el Banco Central en metales preciosos. Se están realizando cambios a la resolución para implementar esta nueva norma del BC, dice la nota explicativa del proyecto.

El documento prevé la creación de bases legales para invertir fondos de la NWF en oro de forma impersonal como activo tradicional "defensivo" que ocupa una participación significativa en las reservas internacionales del Banco de Rusia (22,2% al 1 de marzo de 2021). Entonces, a expensas del fondo, el oro se puede comprar de forma impersonal y depositar en una cuenta bancaria abierta en el Banco Central en oro.

Los ingresos de los fondos del fondo colocados en esta cuenta se formarán con base en los resultados de las operaciones de compra y venta de oro por rublos en una cantidad equivalente al costo del oro comprado o vendido, calculado a los precios de libros de oro refinado establecidos por el Banco Central, se explica en la nota. Los precios en libros del oro los calcula el Banco de Rusia sobre la base de los valores de los precios del oro vigentes en el momento del cálculo, fijados en el mercado de metales al contado de Londres, y se convierten en rublos al tipo de cambio oficial del dólar frente al rublo. El Banco Central no devengará ni pagará intereses sobre el saldo de los fondos de esta cuenta.

Anteriormente, el 17 de marzo, el ministro de Finanzas de la Federación de Rusia, Anton Siluanov, señaló que permite invertir parte de los fondos de la NWF en oro. "Nos enfocamos en la canasta en la que el Banco Central coloca oro y reservas de divisas. El Banco Central coloca en oro, por lo que no excluimos la posibilidad de usar el mismo activo en nuestra canasta para colocar fondos de la NWF", dijo. , respondiendo a la pregunta de si el Ministerio de Finanzas planea comenzar a invertir parte de los fondos NWF en metales preciosos este año.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Mar 2021)

Vamos, vamos, que nos vamos...


----------



## Daviot (27 Mar 2021)

Buenas, espero que este fin de semana no os gastéis mucho en comprar plata ya que el gráfico semanal parece indicar que todavía puede bajar algo más después de haber perdido la directriz alcista y haberse acojonado antes de tiempo ante la resistencia de 26,60 dólares. 

Todo esto siempre que los espaldas plateadas no tengan algo preparado para estos días. Creo que tenían prevista una campaña de publicidad con anuncios en carteles enormes para promocionar que la gente compre plata pero parece que esto es para abril.


Grafico semanal precio de la plata en dólares.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Mar 2021)

La liquidez desconcierta a la economía de EEUU: crece una nueva burbuja inmobiliaria y los bancos estudian rechazar más depósitos


¿Alguien podría imaginarse hace un año la idea de que la gran banca estadounidense podría plantearse rechazar los depósitos de sus clientes? A este punto, que JP Morgan ha puesto ya sobre la mesa, ha llegado la crisis que golpea al sistema financiero del mayor país del mundo. El problema esta...



www.eleconomista.es





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (27 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Eso no quiere decir que haya causalidad, ni que esta vez alguna de las variables que indica en el video se salgan de lo habitual o directamente no se cumpla.



La causalidad está demostrada desde siempre. Lo que vaya a ocurrir, o más concretamente, cúando va a ocurrir si que está influenciado por parámetros que nunca jamás han existido a estos niveles.

1.- Causalidad: Evidentemente que los *tipos de interés reales* son los que influencian la *búsqueda "desesperada" de refugio* ya que de otra forma tu dinero vale cada día menos. Así que, para mi, causa y efecto están demostrados históricamente. A comienzos de los 80 los EEUU llegaron a inflaciones del 14-15. Mira dónde buscó refugio el personal.

2.- Variables: Nunca jamás hemos tenido este aumento de masa monetaria, nunca. Ni de una manera tan rápida. Esto es una olla a presión, presión que tu no ves porque está encerrada en la olla hasta que dispara la válvula y escapa violentamente. En cuanto el dinero se mueva, la válvula nos va a mostrar esa presión, que es la inflación. Por otro lado, tenemos los tipos a 0, así que no tienen margen para operar hacia más estímulo via bajada de tipos. Y lo que si podrían hacer es subirlos, lo cual es un suicidio y el comienzo de revueltas sociales. *Están contra las cuerdas y esto será susto o muerte.*

Pego este trozo de un artículo interesante que demuestra la política errática con los tipos de interés, que podéis leer completo aquí: How the Fed Funds Rate Has Changed Through History

_*El tipo de interés más alto de los fondos federales*_​​_El tipo de interés de los fondos federales alcanzó un máximo del 20,0% en 1980 para combatir la inflación de dos dígitos._​​_La inflación comenzó a dispararse a partir de marzo de 1973, cuando el presidente Richard Nixon retiró el dólar del patrón oro. La inflación pasó del 4,7% al 12,3% en diciembre de 1974. La Fed aumentó el tipo de los fondos federales del 7,0% en marzo al 11,0% en agosto._​​_La inflación siguió siendo de dos dígitos hasta abril de 1975. La Reserva Federal aumentó el tipo de referencia al 13,0% en julio de 1974. Esto empeoró la recesión de 1973-1975. La Reserva Federal dio marcha atrás, bajando drásticamente el tipo al 5,25% en abril de 1975._​​_Estos cambios repentinos, que forman parte de la política monetaria "stop-go", no fueron lo suficientemente sostenidos como para acabar con la inflación o estimular el crecimiento. Como resultado, las empresas confundidas mantuvieron los precios altos para adelantarse a las subidas de los tipos de interés de la Reserva Federal . Los dirigentes de la Reserva Federal aprendieron que la gestión de las expectativas de inflación era un factor crítico para controlar la propia inflación._​​_En 1979, el presidente de la Reserva Federal, Paul Volcker, puso fin a la política de "stop-go" de la Fed . Eso creó la recesión de 1980, pero acabó por completo con la inflación de dos dígitos. Desde entonces no ha sido una amenaza. _​​Y en este otro podéis acceder a un PDF muy interesante con una cronología mes a mes de los cambios que realizaba la Fed como un pollo descabezado: https://www.federalreserve.gov/foia/files/20190829-changes-intended-federal-funds-rate.pdf


----------



## Tichy (27 Mar 2021)

Hace unos días comentamos la separación entre spot y precios de venta en monedas de oro pequeñas, en concreto con un enlace de gold.de donde podía verse la imposibilidad de comprar napoleones con menos del 9% sobre el spot. 

Pues este sobrespot, al menos en Alemania, se ha trasladado también a la recompra. Ayer recibí un correo de Heubach ofertando comprar vrenelis a más del 5% por encima de spot:





__





20 Franken Schweizer Vreneli | Heubach Edelmetalle


20 Franken Schweizer Vreneli Goldvreneli kaufen und verkaufen 20 Franken Schweizer Vreneli Goldvreneli ✓✓ kaufen [@a367@] und verkaufen [@v367@] zu Top Preisen. (Andreas Heubach ☎ 0911-95338800) ist wohl die bekannteste europäische Goldmünze und eine sehr gute Alternative für kleine Einheiten im...




www.heubach-edelmetalle.de





Para onzas bullion corrientes (krugerrand, maple, etc.) también ofrecen recompra por encima de spot. 

Señal cada vez más inequívoca de que el spot marca una cotización de algo cada vez más separado de la realidad física. 

Siempre claro está, hablando de países con un mercado de cientos de miles de clientes y cientos de tiendas compitiendo. No de la tienda de Degussa en Velazquez vendiendo muy por encima de spot y recomprando ridículamente por debajo.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hace unos días comentamos la separación entre spot y precios de venta en monedas de oro pequeñas, en concreto con un enlace de gold.de donde podía verse la imposibilidad de comprar napoleones con menos del 9% sobre el spot.
> 
> Pues este sobrespot, al menos en Alemania, se ha trasladado también a la recompra. Ayer recibí un correo de Heubach ofertando comprar vrenelis a más del 5% por encima de spot:
> 
> ...



Estoy suscrito a la Newsletter de APMEX más que nada para enterarme de las novedades porque por el tema de gastos de envío y aduanas no compensa comprarles y me llamó la atención que en su última Newsletter invitaban a que les vendiéramos. Normalmente con lo movimientos bruscos enseguida te mandan una Newsletter invitando a comprar lo cual es normal que para eso es su negocio. Que si bajaba "comprad insensatos que hay que comprar en los dips" y si subía "comprad insensatos que os vais a quedar fuera". Pero con la caída de esta semana fue distinto, fue un "Vendednos que os compramos todo lo que tengáis"


----------



## lvdo (27 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hace unos días comentamos la separación entre spot y precios de venta en monedas de oro pequeñas, en concreto con un enlace de gold.de donde podía verse la imposibilidad de comprar napoleones con menos del 9% sobre el spot.
> 
> Pues este sobrespot, al menos en Alemania, se ha trasladado también a la recompra. Ayer recibí un correo de Heubach ofertando comprar vrenelis a más del 5% por encima de spot:
> 
> ...




Por aquí andamos en un premium del 4% para onzas y 7,11% para los 20 francos. Lo cierto es que en otras ocasiones que ha bajado la cotización, los premium de las monedas pequeñas más populares bajaban también al poco tiempo a cifras del 4% aprox, lo que nos indica que la gente no quiere soltarlos tan fácilmente como antes.

No es de extrañar con el panorama que se divisa en el corto plazo (retrasos de los rescates-fondos europeos, economía que no remonta, bichos que mutan, peak oil o guerra contra el petróleo que lo mismo da...) nadie quiera cambiar sus cuartos por fiat recién impresos por un BCE que más que un banco parece la casa de la Señorita Pepis.

Vivimos desde hace tiempo en el madmax, solo que no se manifiesta como una guerra callejera, sino como una pérdida generalizada de contacto con la realidad que verdaderamente asusta.


----------



## Tichy (27 Mar 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Por aquí andamos en un premium del 4% para onzas y 7,11% para los 20 francos. Lo cierto es que en otras ocasiones que ha bajado la cotización, los premium de las monedas pequeñas más populares bajaban también al poco tiempo a cifras del 4% aprox, lo que nos indica que la gente no quiere soltarlos tan fácilmente como antes.
> 
> No es de extrañar con el panorama que se divisa en el corto plazo (retrasos de los rescates-fondos europeos, economía que no remonta, bichos que mutan, peak oil o guerra contra el petróleo que lo mismo da...) nadie quiera cambiar sus cuartos por fiat recién impresos por un BCE que más que un banco parece la casa de la Señorita Pepis.
> 
> Vivimos desde hace tiempo en el madmax, solo que no se manifiesta como una guerra callejera, sino como una pérdida generalizada de contacto con la realidad que verdaderamente asusta.



En Heubach (y en otras tiendas alemanas) te recompran los vrenelis al 5 y pico pero a la vez te los venden con el 8% sobre el spot. Es decir, trabajan con un spread de 3-4 puntos y no con los abusos que vemos por aquí, superando tranquilamente los 15 puntos.
Por eso cuando recompraban a spot vendían con el 3%. Ahora el spot del físico se puede situar de acuerdo con esto, unos 5 puntos por encima del spot de la cotización oficial.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (27 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> La causalidad está demostrada desde siempre. Lo que vaya a ocurrir, o más concretamente, cúando va a ocurrir si que está influenciado por parámetros que nunca jamás han existido a estos niveles.
> 
> 1.- Causalidad: Evidentemente que los *tipos de interés reales* son los que influencian la *búsqueda "desesperada" de refugio* ya que de otra forma tu dinero vale cada día menos. Así que, para mi, causa y efecto están demostrados históricamente. A comienzos de los 80 los EEUU llegaron a inflaciones del 14-15. Mira dónde buscó refugio el personal.
> 
> 2.- Variables: Nunca jamás hemos tenido este aumento de masa monetaria, nunca. Ni de una manera tan rápida. Esto es una olla a presión, presión que tu no ves porque está encerrada en la olla hasta que dispara la válvula y escapa violentamente. En cuanto el dinero se mueva, la válvula nos va a mostrar esa presión, que es la inflación. Por otro lado, tenemos los tipos a 0, así que no tienen margen para operar hacia más estímulo via bajada de tipos. Y lo que si podrían hacer es subirlos, lo cual es un suicidio y el comienzo de revueltas sociales. *Están contra las cuerdas y esto será susto o muerte.*



En un principio me refería al rendimiento de los bonos a 10 años en EEUU, algo que tu tb tienes muy en cuenta.

Respecto a los tipos de interés reales, aunque parece que si hay causalidad, no lo tengo tan claro (ni tampoco soy un experto).

Pones como ejemplo los años 80 y ahí si te doy la razón, pero en 2012 si se miran gráficas, desde mi punto de vista no se vé tan claro.
A ver, si te pongo la siguiente gráfica 

¿A qué responde el precio del oro?

pues va a favor de tu argumento, pero si miro otras....ya no lo veo tan claro para 2012. La cuestión, creo, es que solo se tiene en cuenta lo que pasa en EEUU y el mundo es bastante más ámplio. Puede haber una inflacción allí (como en Venezuela o Argentina) y no tiene que afectar de igual manera en Europa o Asia. Que Europa tb imprime dinero como si no hubiera mañana, pues sí, pero por ejemplo ayer vimos que han bloqueado los fondos europeos 800.000 millones de euros.

Fondos europeos: El Constitucional alemán bloquea su aprobación y retrasa la llegada del rescate a España

También das por supuesto que el único refugio o el mayor refugio va a ser el oro/plata...y existen y se están creando otros productos que pueden servir de refugio para todo ese capital creado de la nada. Aunque la plata, quizá por su demanda industrial ya no solo sea un refugio si no algo más (una necesidad creciente).

No es que no lo vea exactamente como tu, solo es que no lo tengo tan claro...


----------



## lvdo (27 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> En Heubach (y en otras tiendas alemanas) te recompran los vrenelis al 5 y pico pero a la vez te los venden con el 8% sobre el spot. Es decir, trabajan con un spread de 3-4 puntos y no con los abusos que vemos por aquí, superando tranquilamente los 15 puntos.
> Por eso cuando recompraban a spot vendían con el 3%. Ahora el spot del físico se puede situar de acuerdo con esto, unos 5 puntos por encima del spot de la cotización oficial.




Imagino que la diferencia del spread de compra-venta entre las tiendas alemanas y las españolas está estrechamente relacionado con el volumen de ventas. Con un volumen mayor de operaciones puedes bajar el spread y seguir obteniendo beneficios. Si las tiendas de aquí trabajaran con un margen del 3-5% echaban el cierre en tres meses, sobre todo si tienen gastos fijos (local, seguros).

Tal vez si alguna tienda hiciera dropshipping podríamos ver esas cifras aquí.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hace unos días comentamos la separación entre spot y precios de venta en monedas de oro pequeñas, en concreto con un enlace de gold.de donde podía verse la imposibilidad de comprar napoleones con menos del 9% sobre el spot.
> 
> Pues este sobrespot, al menos en Alemania, se ha trasladado también a la recompra. Ayer recibí un correo de Heubach ofertando comprar vrenelis a más del 5% por encima de spot:
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave del porké todas las correlaciones k se barajan continuamente por akí no sólo son irrelevantes, sino ESENCIALMENTE erróneas. El patrón garbanzos... paralelismos con los 70 y 80 ( k con sólo romper su rol el contexto económico entonces, ya se finikitaron por pura inercia y libertá en los primeros meses y años - antes de comenzar a manipularlo , k es la principal variable actual - )...movimientos simultáneos a la inflación...ahora , a los bonos Usa , e incluso al resultante entre ambas...

Pero es k la ecuación es falaz cuando todos esos patrones se están estableciendo con el factor principal tremendamente distorsionado. Durante medio siglo ya...y éso es ridículo. Si realmente se impone su ley - sus normas - en algún momento, no sólo expresará esas facultades, sino k antes de nada, RECUPERARÁ su verdadera expresión en este entorno. Ese es el dilema : Expresión vs Represión ( y éso implica mucho terreno , energía y reacciones reprimidas,,,pero no perdidas. Soltar un balón mantenido bajo el agua no lo lleva a retomar su facultad de flotar mansamente sobre la superficie, sino , ya en la superficie , a pesar incluso menos k el aire durante un buen trecho. Y por cierto, caer después a esa superficie - de chanchullos sobre las k ese "antídoto" se impone - muchísimo más alta de la k "el balón" abandonó en su día al ser sumergido. La marea EXACTA entre la cháchara de Nixon y la del kolonavilus, es facilmente acotable : ES LA DEUDA generada desde entonces, con todos los capítulos de prestidigitación intermedios...así k, en un posible final de la manipulación Orera, todo ese trecho debe ser descontado ANTES de la expresión del metal y sus cualidades. Esa es la superficie a retomar , el despendole de tido tipo de deuda actual : no sólo la claudicación económica ante las facultades del Oro, sino previamente su posicionamiento exacto en una línea de salida ya deskiciada , y ahí, sí... su proyección natural desde el nivel resultante de ese stand by impuesto por décadas. 

En realidá los MPs ya no tienen nada k ver con un seguro/mantenimiento, ese es un mantra patético hoy en día , porke esa función sólo se daría en un contexto económico ekilibrado. Hoy, es un doble o nada. Más exactamente un "muchísimo más del doble" ... o NADA. Y, por supuestón, una himbersión. Y no defensiva, sino altamente especulativa. Incluso la tendencia alcista del Oro desde el 71 es pura ficción, un mecanismo para k los conocedores del trile fraccionario del Oro - los "Cantillon" de este chanchullo - ni sikiera palmen en el trayecto hasta la desmelenada victoria final ( pero sin ganar lo suficiente a corto para k el sector atraiga al resto ) .

O sepultado...o literalmente volando. De ahí k los primeros matices REALES cuya "patita" se va viendo ya en primas, volumen de retiradas, etc , incluso aún en medio de esa enorme represión, puedan parecer exagerados ( en realidá, y si esas muestras son microgrietas de un sistema insostenible, probablemente sean una nimiedá irrisoria ).

Al infierno **!* ...o a Saturno. Y por cierto, ése precisamente ha sido el valor de unas cryptos - incluso con POSIBLE fecha de caducidá - k algunos fundamentalistas no han sabido ver como tal , algunos mierdosos no han kerido k otros vean...o ambas - ...y ése sí k ha sido ( a estos niveles ya, véte a saber ) un SEGURO...para al menos, poder seguir peleando una prórroga con 2 tíos expulsáos y árbitro compráo k hace muchísimo ya k se hace eterna.






**! *_Con Bon Scott, por supuestón._


----------



## lvdo (27 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Esa es la clave del porké todas las correlaciones k se barajan continuamente por akí no sólo son irrelevantes, sino ESENCIALMENTE erróneas. El patrón garbanzos... paralelismos con los 70 y 80 ( k con sólo romper su rol el contexto económico entonces, ya se finikitaron por pura inercia y libertá en los primeros meses y años - antes de comenzar a manipularlo , k es la principal variable actual - )...movimientos simultáneos a la inflación...ahora , a los bonos Usa , e incluso al resultante entre ambas...
> 
> Pero es k la ecuación es falaz cuando todos esos patrones se están estableciendo con el factor principal tremendamente distorsionado. Durante medio siglo ya...y éso es ridículo. Si realmente se impone su ley - sus normas - en algún momento, no sólo expresará esas facultades, sino k antes de nada, RECUPERARÁ su verdadera expresión en este entorno. Ese es el dilema : Expresión vs Represión ( y éso implica mucho terreno , energía y reacciones reprimidas,,,pero no perdidas. Soltar un balón mantenido bajo el agua no lo lleva a retomar su facultad de flotar mansamente sobre la superficie, sino a pesar incluso menos k el aire durante un buen trecho. Y por cierto, caer después a una superficie - de chanchullos sobre las k ese "antídoto" se impone - muchísimo más alta de la k "el balón" abandonó en su día al ser sumergido. La marea EXACTA entre la cháchara de Nixon y la del kolonavilus, es facilmente acotable : ES LA DEUDA generada desde entonces, con todos los capítulos de prestidigitación intermedios. Y la superficie a retomar , el despendole trilero actual : pero no la claudicación ante las facultades del Oro, sino su proyección natural desde el nivel resultante de ese stand by impuesto por décadas.
> 
> ...



El único problema del sistema actual es el intervencionismo. En un mundo verdaderamente libre, el oro y la plata ocuparían el lugar que les corresponde. Lugar que obtuvieron durante milenios por adopción popular y no por imposición, que es donde radica la esencia de todo esto.


----------



## timi (27 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Esa es la clave del porké todas las correlaciones k se barajan continuamente por akí no sólo son irrelevantes, sino ESENCIALMENTE erróneas. El patrón garbanzos... paralelismos con los 70 y 80 ( k con sólo romper su rol el contexto económico entonces, ya se finikitaron por pura inercia y libertá en los primeros meses y años - antes de comenzar a manipularlo , k es la principal variable actual - )...movimientos simultáneos a la inflación...ahora , a los bonos Usa , e incluso al resultante entre ambas...
> 
> Pero es k la ecuación es falaz cuando todos esos patrones se están estableciendo con el factor principal tremendamente distorsionado. Durante medio siglo ya...y éso es ridículo. Si realmente se impone su ley - sus normas - en algún momento, no sólo expresará esas facultades, sino k antes de nada, RECUPERARÁ su verdadera expresión en este entorno. Ese es el dilema : Expresión vs Represión ( y éso implica mucho terreno , energía y reacciones reprimidas,,,pero no perdidas. Soltar un balón mantenido bajo el agua no lo lleva a retomar su facultad de flotar mansamente sobre la superficie, sino , ya en la superficie , a pesar incluso menos k el aire durante un buen trecho. Y por cierto, caer después a esa superficie - de chanchullos sobre las k ese "antídoto" se impone - muchísimo más alta de la k "el balón" abandonó en su día al ser sumergido. La marea EXACTA entre la cháchara de Nixon y la del kolonavilus, es facilmente acotable : ES LA DEUDA generada desde entonces, con todos los capítulos de prestidigitación intermedios...así k, en un posible final de la manipulación Orera, todo ese trecho debe ser descontado ANTES de la expresión del metal y sus cualidades. Esa es la superficie a retomar , el despendole de tido tipo de deuda actual : no sólo la claudicación económica ante las facultades del Oro, sino previamente su posicionamiento exacto en una línea de salida ya deskiciada , y ahí, sí... su proyección natural desde el nivel resultante de ese stand by impuesto por décadas.
> 
> ...



alternativas?


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> alternativas?



Diversificación ... musho arte y más suerte ( imo, es bastante tarde ya , para lo weno y lo malo ). Yo creo k algunas de las cosas k se están viendo sí son desajustes reales...y k irán a más.

El metal , sin duda en todas las kinielas. Aunke no es lo mismo para los k venís de lejos y para el k llegue ahora. ( Iwal k en crypto - con diferente intensidá...pero es k todo en éso es más bestia... "por ahora" - ).

Hay una , k por ser de Soros será impopular, i know...pero a la k me apunto : "El Oro es LA ÚLTIMA "burbuja" .


----------



## timi (27 Mar 2021)

diversificar ,,, es una palabro bonita , pero la realidad es que eso igual entraña romper temas morales personales.
rv , rf , cristos , para mi todo humo llegado un cierto momento.
Es como el tema de las vacunas ,, o estas vacunado o no , no existe el termino "diversificado". Se tiene que asumir que igual seremos unos apestados un tiempo , pero no romperé mi forma de pensar por estar " diversificado".
Si diversificado implica temas físicos , tierras , agua , capacidad productiva de alimentos, latunes , herramientas , conocimientos varios , eso te lo compro.
igual nos encontramos todos , los diversificados y los que no , rebuscando en el conteiner/vertedero mas próximo. No pienso romper ciertas líneas rojas personales


----------



## Dadaria (27 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Diversificación ... musho arte y más suerte ( imo, es bastante tarde ya , para lo weno y lo malo ). Yo creo k algunas de las cosas k se están viendo sí son desajustes reales...y k irán a más.
> 
> El metal , sin duda en todas las kinielas. Aunke no es lo mismo para los k venís de lejos y para el k llegue ahora. ( Iwal k en crypto - con diferente intensidá...pero es k todo en éso es más bestia... "por ahora" - ).
> 
> Hay una , k por ser de Soros será impopular, i know...pero a la k me apunto : "El Oro es LA ÚLTIMA "burbuja" .



En resumidas cuentas, lo que le salga de los cojones a las élites.


----------



## lvdo (27 Mar 2021)




----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, lo que le salga de los cojones a las élites.



Weno...hoy ya tienes una pinza antifiat efectiva para vivir sin tocar un billete ni un banco. Otra cosa es k además, kieras ser minoyario, k éso está cogido con alfileres incluso aunke estés petáo de fiat en el penúltimo minuto antes del reset ( y después, imagínate con las CBDC y sus cliks ).

Imo, a la Kastuza trilera no le faltará su coto priváo. Paciencia...y a ver si hay ojo...y suertecilla.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> diversificar ,,, es una palabro bonita , pero la realidad es que eso igual entraña romper temas morales personales.
> rv , rf , cristos , para mi todo humo llegado un cierto momento.
> Es como el tema de las vacunas ,, o estas vacunado o no , no existe el termino "diversificado". Se tiene que asumir que igual seremos unos apestados un tiempo , pero no romperé mi forma de pensar por estar " diversificado".
> Si diversificado implica temas físicos , tierras , agua , capacidad productiva de alimentos, latunes , herramientas , conocimientos varios , eso te lo compro.
> igual nos encontramos todos , los diversificados y los que no , rebuscando en el conteiner/vertedero mas próximo. No pienso romper ciertas líneas rojas personales



Es k además de mezclar cosas k nada tienen k ver, contrapones un dilema ( vacuna o no ) contra un abanico de opciones ( y los destinos de rikeza casi infinitos k obviarás, tantos como himbersores/consumióres ) para aprovechar/reservar/aumentar valor económico.

La escala de valores de kadakualo y su preservación ...son el metro cúbico a su alrededor. Pero éso más k menos, siempre ha sido asínn. Más si has sido un bicho raro...pero ésa es otra historia.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2021)

Respecto al nuevo sistema monetario que van a crear las CBDCs, parece que China está organizando el esquema y las reglas de juego de forma unilateral ante la falta de voluntad negociadora de los emisores del dólar:






*China proposes global rules for central bank digital currencies*
China proposed a set of global rules for central bank digital currencies on Thursday, from how they can be used around the world to highly sensitive issues such as monitoring and information sharing.




www.reuters.com

En mi opinión, las reglas que proponen en el artículo sólo son aplicables si hay patrón oro ya que buscan evitar que haya un exceso de emisión de divisas por parte de los bancos centrales. Con patrón oro o sin él, el comercio entre las divisas digitales de los diferentes países se realizarán fuera del dólar y de los sistemas de pagos actuales al ser directamente validados por las partes implicadas en la transacción.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Mar 2021)

Yo cada vez tengo mas claro que cuando las burbujas empiecen a petar de lo poco que va a resistir son los MP. La situacion que venga es dificilmente imaginable.

De hecho creo que esta bajada de la plata y el oro desde el verano pasado era una de las últimas, si no la última maniobra de las élites para rebañar todo lo puedan a precios "razonables".

Supongo que los de silveesqueeze y cuatro metaleros más, somos una china en el zapato. Quien sabe, modo conspiranoico on, si no vamos a ser el catalizador para que se aceleren los acontecimientos...que lo del evergreen haya pasado justo ahora da que pensar.

También creo que las criptos estan sirviendo fundamentalmente para quitar presión a los mp, pero que al final las van a hacer saltar por los aires, o al menos controlar mucho

Por cierto, viendo el historíco de la plata parece que se pudiera estar formando una figura gigante de "taza con asas"... Si llegara a 45-50 dolares se pondría intratable.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Respecto al nuevo sistema monetario que van a crear las CBDCs, parece que China está organizando el esquema y las reglas de juego de forma unilateral ante la falta de voluntad negociadora de los emisores del dólar:
> 
> En mi opinión, las reglas que proponen en el artículo sólo son aplicables si hay patrón oro ya que buscan evitar que haya un exceso de emisión de divisas por parte de los bancos centrales. Con patrón oro o sin él, el comercio entre las divisas digitales de los diferentes países se realizarán fuera del dólar y de los sistemas de pagos actuales al ser directamente validados por las partes implicadas en la transacción.



Pues imo, con la apestosa jerga política de esos bastardos no es posible deducir nada concreto. Ahí cabe cualkier cosa...y todo lo contrario. Como es de esperar de algo de ese calado y en cocina , por otra parte.

"Amenaza BTC" ? Amenaza tal vez PARA ELLOS y la pocilga global k tienen montada , no te jode.

CBDC para "CONTINUAR apoyando la evolución SALUDABLE " del sistema bankster ? En serio ? De esa casa de putas trilera ?

El Bundesbank cree k un euro digital sería un riesgo "para los bancos" ? - se supone k comerciales/privados -. Con las CBDC el emisor es el banco, Los bancos privados, CERO k rascar, es más, las CBDC deberían ser su muerte inmediata, son un p2p entre la puta Kastuza y el ciudadano puteáo ...y a tomar por culo. El artículo es de puro barrio sésamo y lo peor es k , como todo lo demás, tiene tóda la pinta de acuñar el trato futuro k nos van a dar . Niños o comemierdas expuestas a las putas paridas k se les antojen.

Suministro "justo" de monedas digitales ? Justo...para kién ?

Y lo k importa : Del hilo conductor en el sistema internacional de intercambio de divisas/CBDCs ...ni papa. Aunke ya digo k normal, por otra parte.

En fin...corto y cierro, porke vacuidá toda...pero mala oxtia, aún más. Vivir sabiéndose debajo de la bota de esta gentuza se hace indigesto de kojonex.


edit : Por cierto, un apunte a lo del hilo conductor k no pinta nada mal : En menos de una semana, Tanto Powell, el presi de la FED, como la CIO del mismísimo Soros en plan adolescente despistadilla, cágate, han soltado a los medios la consigna de k BTC no va a ninguna parte y k no amenaza al dólar, sino k en todo caso es un "sustituto del Oro". Un Oro al k , para atacar sin venir a puto cuento, deben sacar del armario de la más profunda marginación y ostracismo ( Y por cierto : Dos pájaros k saben PERFECTAMENTE k BTC y el Oro NO TIENEN ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA K VER ).





__





(HILO CERRADO) Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV (HILO CERRADO)


me da que se va a quedar semanas lateral ahora.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## L'omertá (27 Mar 2021)

Quizás no estén lejos de la realidad. Algún día.


----------



## Pleonasmo (27 Mar 2021)

Hola conforeros.

Estoy planteandome comprar plata fisica, ¿merece la pena?


----------



## OBDC (27 Mar 2021)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Hola conforeros.
> 
> Estoy planteandome comprar plata fisica, ¿merece la pena?



No preguntes aquí, pregunta a quién te la compre si quieres vender, a cuánto te la paga.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Pleonasmo (27 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No preguntes aquí, pregunta a quién te la compre si quieres vender, a cuánto te la paga.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Supongo.

Lo decia mas por el tema del IVA.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Mar 2021)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Hola conforeros.
> 
> Estoy planteandome comprar plata fisica, ¿merece la pena?



Siempre merece la pena, puedes encontrar monedas a spot y sin IVA. Duros, paquillos, etc.


----------



## Anuminas (27 Mar 2021)

*Tokelau 2021 The Great Old Ones: Cthulhu, 1 oz Plata*

Buenas os parece interesante esta onza? La tirada es de 10.000 y cuesta unos 33€, ¿podria ser interesante como inversion?


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> Suministro "justo" de monedas digitales ? Justo...para kién ?



Lo que propone son reglas de juego para los bancos centrales emisores de CBDCs. Bancos centrales completamente conscientes de la estafa que supone el sistema monetario actual y que sacan un nuevo formato monetario digital para, en mi opinión, evitar los efectos negativos de dicho sistema. Esas reglas incluyen:

1. Suministro "justo" de dichas divisas. Es posible un suministro justo de monedas sin respaldo? No lo es... Un suministro justo de divisas sólo es posible si la divisa que emiten los bancos centrales se corresponde con las reservas de oro-plata que tengan en custodia.

_"La moneda digital suministrada por un banco central no debería impedir la capacidad de otro banco central para llevar a cabo su mandato de estabilidad monetaria y financiera"._

Se supone que el objetivo del suministro "justo" de monedas digitales es la estabilidad monetaria y financiera. La estabilidad monetaria y financiera es imposible si el medio de pago no está respaldado por nada tangible que límite la masa monetaria que pueden emitir los bancos centrales.

2. Interoperabilidad entre las diferentes CBDCs. Veo difícil que haya interoperabilidad entre las diferentes CBDCs sin que haya un elemento monetario común a todas ellas que permita un intercambio de información entre las diferentes divisas digitales.

En cualquier caso, *lo más relevante es que se proponen nuevas reglas para el sistema monetario con el que se pretende sustituir al actual basado en el dólar sin respaldo*. En mi opinión, si el objetivo es derribar al dólar por la inestabilidad financiera y monetaria que ha creado su uso como divisa de referencia mundial, no es posible si el nuevo sistema de basa igualmente en una divisa sin respaldo.

La CBDC china tiene como objetivo derribar al dólar como referencia mundial y para ello es necesario que el nuevo formato tenga ventajas frente al sistema anterior para que sea adoptado voluntariamente por todos los actores económicos.

Pero si, son todo palabras bonitas que no sabremos si se van a corresponder con la realidad hasta que sea implementado el nuevo sistema.


----------



## Josebs (28 Mar 2021)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Hola conforeros.
> 
> Estoy planteandome comprar plata fisica, ¿merece la pena?



La cuestión no es si merece la pena, la cuestión es que cuanto antes empieces mejor


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Mar 2021)

Anuminas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 610159
> 
> *Tokelau 2021 The Great Old Ones: Cthulhu, 1 oz Plata*
> 
> Buenas os parece interesante esta onza? La tirada es de 10.000 y cuesta unos 33€, ¿podria ser interesante como inversion?



No. 31,10g (onza) x digamos 0,70€/g = 21,77€


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que propone son reglas de juego para los bancos centrales emisores de CBDCs. Bancos centrales completamente conscientes de la estafa que supone el sistema monetario actual y que sacan un nuevo formato monetario digital para, en mi opinión, evitar los efectos negativos de dicho sistema. Esas reglas incluyen:
> 
> 1. Suministro "justo" de dichas divisas. Es posible un suministro justo de monedas sin respaldo? No lo es... Un suministro justo de divisas sólo es posible si la divisa que emiten los bancos centrales se corresponde con las reservas de oro-plata que tengan en custodia.
> 
> ...



Las CBDCs son fiat totalmente digital, no creo que haya que explicar más.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No. 31,10g (onza) x digamos 0,70€/g = 21,77€



Le faltan más cálculos.

En primer lugar, la plata si la compra en un establecimiento comercial y es artículo de primera mano, lleva IVA, por lo que 21.77+21%= 26.35€
En segundo lugar, no ha tenido en cuenta ni el margen de la Ceca, ni el del distribuidor ni el del minorista. Que supongo algo querrán llevarse por su trabajo.

En este tipo de onzas (ediciones acotadas), eso de peso x gramo = precio de venta al público, es irreal. Si ya se va a onzas tipo bullion, ahí entran en juego otros factores y sí se pueden conseguir a un precio más cercano a spot, (cercano, no spot).






Anuminas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 610159
> 
> *Tokelau 2021 The Great Old Ones: Cthulhu, 1 oz Plata*
> 
> Buenas os parece interesante esta onza? La tirada es de 10.000 y cuesta unos 33€, ¿podria ser interesante como inversion?



A mí esa moneda no me gusta, veo un diseño muy cargado y poco definido. De las de 10.000 de tirada y que ha salido hace poco, mira esta:





Sobre el precio, si te cuadra, adelante. Pero si lo haces como inversión, y no conoces el mundillo, yo buscaría aquellas onzas cuyo precio final se aproximen más al spot, sin conocer el mercado, cuanto menos arriesgue, mejor. En mi opinión. 

Un saludo


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Las CBDCs son fiat totalmente digital, no creo que haya que explicar más.



Igual que el 99,9% de la masa monetaria actualmente que son también ceros y unos...

Porqué tanto interés en sustituir un formato digital por otro formato digital? Porqué no se apañan con lo que hay ahora que es digital en su mayoría igualmente?

Qué aporta el nuevo formato para que estén todos los bancos centrales a la carrera por sacar su CBDC propia?

1. Salirse del esquema de validación de transacciones SWIFT para evitar ser excluidos por terceros de forma unilateral (fin del uso del sistema del dólar como arma económica)

2. Validación de las transacciones directamente por el emisor del medio de pago sin la intervención de terceros.

3. Control de la información de las transacciones en tiempo real por parte del emisor de la CBDC.

4. Control de la masa monetaria por parte del banco central al evitar el multiplicador bancario. Las CBDCs hacen bypass a los bancos como intermediarios entre el banco central y los usuarios de su divisa.

5. Interoperabilidad entre CBDCs tal y como propone China en el link anterior. Interoperabilidad implica que tienen que tener un elemento de información común al margen de las CBDCs. Qué elemento común a las diferentes CBDCs permitirá su interoperabilidad? La idea es desplazar al dólar como referencia de valor entre las diferentes divisas... Qué elemento monetario común en todos los bancos centrales nos queda? 

6. Por lo que propone China en el link anterior, hay que evitar que la emisión descontrolada por parte de algún banco central desestabilice el sistema financiero. Cómo piensas conseguir esa disciplina monetaria en un sistema de divisa Fiat sin respaldo? 

En mi opinión, la carrera por sacar CBDCs y crear unas reglas de juego nuevas que traigan estabilidad financiera es imposible si las nuevas divisas no están respaldadas por oro. Además, el respaldo de la divisa en oro da sentido a las políticas que lleva haciendo China desde hace dos décadas y confirma las declaraciones que han hecho altos cargos del gobierno y los artículos y viñetas que publica su prensa.


----------



## OBDC (28 Mar 2021)

El único motivo de las CBDC es el cerco fiscal y el respaldo va a ser sencillamente la capacidad militar de cada pais que la emita, porque aunque Nepal las respalde con metales (como se está comentando que lo hará) no se transformarán en el medio de intercambio global ni de co-ña.
Vamos, que las CBDC serán respaldadas con plomo y la que más éxito tenga en el comercio internacional será la del pais que tenga más poder de imponer su geopolítica.
China será el ganador y se fornicara con placer al resto de contendientes 
Trump lo supo ver cuando quiso cargarse a Xiaomi que es el mensajero global del nuevo orden económico con el 5G, y que Europa ya adoptó por su dependencia del país asiático.
El Brexit es parte de la jugada por la interdependencia geopolítica de UK/HK/CHN y ya sabemos todos que los corsarios ingleses saben acompañar al interés económico de SM. 
Londres será el virreinato chino en la zona del viejo continente.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Pleonasmo (28 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> La cuestión no es si merece la pena, la cuestión es que cuanto antes empieces mejor



Algunos me dicen eso, si.

Yo mas que nada lo pregunto porque tiras a comprar y ves el 21% de IVA y echa para atras. Pero estoy interesado, para saber o leer aqui opiniones.


----------



## esseri (28 Mar 2021)

@Spielzeug

Lo que propone son reglas de juego para los bancos centrales emisores de CBDCs. Bancos centrales completamente conscientes de la estafa que supone el sistema monetario actual y que sacan un nuevo formato monetario digital para, en mi opinión, evitar los efectos negativos de dicho sistema. Esas reglas incluyen:

1. Suministro "justo" de dichas divisas. Es posible un suministro justo de monedas sin respaldo? No lo es... Un suministro justo de divisas sólo es posible si la divisa que emiten los bancos centrales se corresponde con las reservas de oro-plata que tengan en custodia.

*Para nada. Si tradearas cryptos serías perfectamente consciente del dominio de Bitcoin sobre el resto de MILES de chapas del ranking. Las suelta - para k se ceben - y desvalija como le sale de las pelotas. Y estamos hablando de un standard espontáneo y no escrito, teoricamente anárkico, de mercado y sin regulación entre sus monedas : con uno diseñado entre media docena de central banksters, 4 algoritmos ad hoc ...y todo amarráo con puritito alambre espino. El Oro no es ineludible para un Standard de control/respaldo monetario. ( Imo, es el mejor respaldo posible...pero nos guste o no, ni por el forro es el único ).

Por otra parte, esa reclamación china pidiendo "libertá" realmente suena a todo lo contrario. K un banco central emita a su puta bola , sea justo o no, no debería depender de NADIE . La vaina está en k esos mecanismos de creación de rikeza gratuíta - a la k ningún Kastuzo, ni los chinos, van a renunciar - NO AFECTEN AL RESTO. Y con esa premisa, iwal ahora puedes sopesar mejor porké el punto de estabilidá y control sobnre el k pivotar el delirio fiat ( o, en meses, CBDC ) k necesita la Kastuza NO DEBE SER DINERO, sino un Standard de Ahorro/Rikeza Kastuza, o chámalo ekis cuyo uso sea totalmente independiente del fiat de turno y por tanto, ajeno a su envilecimiento progresivo. EN ese sentido, esta semana , el FMI ya ha empezáo a mostrarse en la afoto ( para imprimer papelada - sus integrantes no necesitan , pues tienen sus propias mákinas y a rangos de desverwenza jamás vista - , aunke posiblemente sólo para decir "Akí estoy, chavales" ) .*

_"La moneda digital suministrada por un banco central no debería impedir la capacidad de otro banco central para llevar a cabo su mandato de estabilidad monetaria y financiera"._

Se supone que el objetivo del suministro "justo" de monedas digitales es la estabilidad monetaria y financiera. La estabilidad monetaria y financiera es imposible si el medio de pago no está respaldado por nada tangible que límite la masa monetaria que pueden emitir los bancos centrales.

*Es lo mismo de antes . La estabilidá financiera y monetaria se consigue precisamente con libertá e independencia para esos bancos centrales. El sistema de interconexión y ekilibrio de divisas FIAT siempre acarrearía distorsión y complicaciones. Y éso son lujos y riesgos INNECESARIOS.*

2. Interoperabilidad entre las diferentes CBDCs. Veo difícil que haya interoperabilidad entre las diferentes CBDCs sin que haya un elemento monetario común a todas ellas que permita un intercambio de información entre las diferentes divisas digitales.

*Es k la interoperabilidá entre blokes no necesita supeditarse a la monetaria. Y menos con esos referentes de caos y chanchullo infinito (k, por otra parte, a la Kastuza le van como anillo al dedo ). Ni es necesario, ni razonable...es sólo la extrapolación de un modelo caduco...pero no tiene porké ser asínnn. El Reset no es sanitario ni climático : Buscan k los muertos de jambre no enmierden - ni arañen - su rikeza.*

En cualquier caso, *lo más relevante es que se proponen nuevas reglas para el sistema monetario con el que se pretende sustituir al actual basado en el dólar sin respaldo*. En mi opinión, si el objetivo es derribar al dólar por la inestabilidad financiera y monetaria que ha creado su uso como divisa de referencia mundial, no es posible si el nuevo sistema de basa igualmente en una divisa sin respaldo.

*IMO, todo es un puto show razonablemente consensuado y es a éso lo k estamos asistiendo : A la demolición controlada del dólar. Supongo k USa habrá conseguido unos añitos más de gorroneo en un trile más ka mortizado...y el resto, ahorrase un conflicto bélico del mayor nivel. No se necesita deribar lo k ya se ha erosionado y desautorizado...lo k vemos es el resultado de ese estado de las cosas internacional.*

La CBDC china tiene como objetivo derribar al dólar como referencia mundial y para ello es necesario que el nuevo formato tenga ventajas frente al sistema anterior para que sea adoptado voluntariamente por todos los actores económicos.

*A mí éso no me consta. Por otra parte, muchos analistas proclaman k la moneda de Reserva global no es ninguna bicoca...y sí un gran peso muerto ( sobre todo, cuando las prebendas mafiosas k el anterior beneficiario se ha permitido no se aceptarán ni por el forro en el futuro por parte del resto - de hecho, el dólar agoniza por éso, porke el resto no se presta ya a ese juego - ).*

Pero si, son todo palabras bonitas que no sabremos si se van a corresponder con la realidad hasta que sea implementado el nuevo sistema.


*Para mí, dinero de dos velocidades ( Más bien Dinero para la plebe - fiat - y Rikeza para la cuchipandi - con un patrón férreo, imo, Oro , pero hay opciones - ...en un formato ajeno al ejercicio monetario cotidiano - bonos, DEG, etc - ). El FMI , en su casaputax UE, ya enseñó demasiada patita en ese aspecto con esa misma fórmula para marginar a los gitanos del SUR/PIGS.

Lo k va a estar presente siempre - y estos tiempos lo están dejando claro a unos niveles obscenos -...es k los muertitos de jambre serán magreados como conejos. Pues fácil : Controla su pasta de mierda , sepárala de la wena...y departamentos estancos "pa´los restos"( como poner a los críos en Navidá en un rincón jugando al monopoli mientras los mayores se juegan la viruta Real "a los seises". Entre Cardhús , Lanceros , y otras cosas "de mayores", por supuestón ) . No hay Gestapo , Cia, KGB o Guardia siví k te dé mayor control sobre el personal NI A PALOS...k el k te dará racionarles a tu antojo el alpiste digital necesario para - y sólo - su supervivencia. Sobrevivir o no...a un puto click...y verás k fissnos andan todos al menor capricho del Big Bráda. Y sin un puto tiro.

Imo, no mezclarán el dinero weno y el malo. Es riesgo innecesario pa´"la cuadri".*


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El Oro no es ineludible para un Standard de control/respaldo monetario.



El oro/plata es reconocido por todos los actores, las criptos no.

Pero vale, te compro el argumento y se busca otro estándar con el que controlar/respaldar la emisión de CBDCs. Un patrón digital, descentralizado, etc. en definitiva una cripto. Ahora mira a ver cómo pones de acuerdo a los diferentes actores internacionales en el reparto inicial de la nueva reserva de valor, qué proporción de pastel le corresponde a cada uno, que capacidad de minado/validación tiene cada uno, etc.

Creo que dichas negociaciones están destinadas al fracaso... (y posiblemente acaben muy mal). Aunque pueda haber otros estándares de ahorro me parece poco realista su implementación a nivel internacional como base de un nuevo sistema monetario. Ya es difícil con el oro pese a ser reconocido por todos y estando ya distribuido no sólo entre los bancos centrales si no entre la población siendo el activo monetario más popular en el mundo...

Lo que propone China son unas nuevas reglas para un sistema monetario basado en CBDCs que han impulsado ellos mismos *unilateralmente* y han obligado a los demás a unirse a la carrera para tener su propia divisa digital con la que operar en el nuevo escenario. Reglas que para ser funcionales a nivel internacional necesitarían de un respaldo de referencia que sea reconocido por todos y que no pueda ser emitido en monopolio por ningún actor.


----------



## esseri (28 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro/plata es reconocido por todos los actores, las criptos no.
> 
> Pero vale, te compro el argumento y se busca otro estándar con el que controlar/respaldar la emisión de CBDCs. Un patrón digital, descentralizado, etc. en definitiva una cripto. Ahora mira a ver cómo pones de acuerdo a los diferentes actores internacionales en el reparto inicial de la nueva reserva de valor, qué proporción de pastel le corresponde a cada uno, que capacidad de minado/validación tiene cada uno, etc.
> 
> ...



Tampoco las cryptos - actuales - son ineludibles para éso. No defiendo un patrón concreto, ni sikera uno ÚNICO - por cierto, la misma cascada jerárkica interconectada del etéreo y despendolado ranking crypto puede crearse con una canasta de materias primas reales, valiosas y necesarias - por ejemplo y adivina el activo superior - k nunca comprometería los Activos sólidos globales , por muchos malabares fiat k se hagan en la otra eskina o en cien eskinas diferentes a la vez - . Pero vamos, k paso de manolismos hacia uno u otro lado,ambos serían especulaciones. Sólo exponía k es una incógnita y nada cerrado, de ningún modo.

NO sería un nuevo sistema monetario...sólo freegold. Y no es necesario consenso alguno, sólo liberar la cotización del Oro...lo k ahora mismo ves "espontaneamente" en Bitcoin & Cryptos - cada status "patrio" particular y el de las élites económicas globales sería el mismo...y el apaño les valdría iwal a ambos, k son los k cortan el keso - . Éso defendía FOFOA...de Oro moneda, NADA DE NADA. El país k necesite activos de valor...ya moverá su puto culo para comprar Oro a mercado. Si tiene k poner cien mil "conejos" a plantar lechugas o a refinar petróleo porke esos activos sí se comercian con Oro, pues cosa suya...y a ello, k pa éso se amamantan con fiat infinito.

Unos DEG respaldados en divisas de supply infinito serían la misma parida k ahora - y regulándolos, las leyes hechas serían SIEMPRE las trampas a batir - . Iwal con unos Treasuryes basados en "confianza Kastuza". En Oro, no. El Oro HABLA.

Por cierto, unos DEG u otro vehículo NO MONETARIO respaldados en Oro irían como un wante a la exposición k circulaba por ahí de k los blokes - partiendo desde la puta UE, delegación preferente del FMI de Washington - llevan años repartiéndose "más o menos ekilibradamente" el Oro ( ...y éso sí k suena a un "empezamos partida con fichas nuevas" ). Posiblemente más k un dominio monetario vía Reservas de Oro ahora se persiga un cupo solvente de garantías para k, una vez desligado ese Oro del dinero-furcia , los movimientos económicos inter-blokes se asuman con más prudencia y altura de miras k con el actual caos de confeti. Me encaja más éso k sumergir al oro del modo k sea en este café para todos fiat, k es la parida del milenio.

Personalmente, nada me indica k los caracoleos de la puta China llamando a consensos , fardando de libertá y bienestar plebeyo o pintando la cara al Tío Sam no sean el mismo pastiche k el del momio entubáo de la Casa Blanca espatarrándose en la escalinata de su avión o tartamudeando u olvidando un guión de 4 frases en rueda de prensa, pintando una América ya no decadente, sino agonizante en un espectáculo bochornoso k podía ahorrarse , o al menos mitigar, perfectamente . Narrativa folclórica pa´vendernos la necesidá de un nuevo mundo "ekilibráo" y blábláblá...pero una cryptro dorada ni está ni se le espera cuando en cualkier rincón del mundo cuatro niñatos sacan una blockchain en dos semanas y se follan el dólar pumpeándola x100 en dos putas tardes. Toda la vaina entre China y USA ( según venden,el "enfrentamiento" ) apesta, iwal k sus panfletadas en solitario - uno ha cebado al otro A CONCIENCIA durante las últimas décadas sabiendo perfectamente el monstruo k creaba - . A mí no me dice NÁ ...y menos me hablan de ninguna rebelión global antiyankee en tele de pago y prime time.

Revolution will not be televised.


----------



## Josebs (28 Mar 2021)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Algunos me dicen eso, si.
> 
> Yo mas que nada lo pregunto porque tiras a comprar y ves el 21% de IVA y echa para atras. Pero estoy interesado, para saber o leer aqui opiniones.



El 21 % es el derecho de pernada del Estado, pero vale la pena por adquirir ese tipo de bien.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Mar 2021)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Algunos me dicen eso, si.
> 
> Yo mas que nada lo pregunto porque tiras a comprar y ves el 21% de IVA y echa para atras. Pero estoy interesado, para saber o leer aqui opiniones.



Si quieres evitar el Iva (loable por otra parte) puedes:

- Comprar oro
- Comprar moneda historica de plata, basicamente duros desgastados y pakillos que los encontraras con poco premium y tambien si puedes pillar, monedas de 12 leuros

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (28 Mar 2021)

Viendo la discusión entre *Spielzeug *y *esseri* sobre las CBDCs y voy a intentar dar mi opinión sobre un tema del que aún no sabemos nada (salvo que se va a implantar)...por lo tanto no deja de ser más que eso, una opinión sobre algo futurible.

Lo que parece claro:

- A partir del surgimiento de las criptomonedas y de la ventaja que supone la tecnología asociada, intentan "no quedarse atrás" y aprovechar alguna de las ventajas que estas tienen: estandarización de pagos electrónicos ágiles e inmediatos, validación de transacciones más ágiles y sin intervención de terceros y de pasada (aunque es un punto fundamental) control inmediato de los pagos y transacciones.

Lo futurible (aunque aquí cada uno puede tener su opinión porque aún no hay nada claro):

- El que vaya con la idea de que se va a crear con la intención de ayudar al ciudadano de a pie, la lleva clara... a mi me recuerda a aquella primera imagen que acabó derivando (y con razón) en la segunda:


​
- Dicen que lo crean con la intención de que esa moneda sea estable y mantenga su valor sin sufrir fuertes volatilidades. Pero no lo creo ni de coña. Desde mi punto de vista, se seguirá emitiendo a su antojo, en función de sus necesidades (de sus necesidades de control) y por supuesto sin ningún respaldo en oro o plata físicas ni nada que se le parezca. De la supuesta paridad un euro "físico" por cada euro "digital", lo dejaría como una puerta abierta para robar al ciudadano...

- El tema de derribar la hegemonía del dólar es algo secundario, puede ser que pase, pero por pura carambola.

- Para mi el tema principal, es seguir creando dinero de la nada, a su conveniencia y con más control del ciudadano a partir de la trazabilidad del gasto de ese dinero. Es como ha dicho esseri, un dinero a dos velocidades. Querían una europa a dos velocidades, pero se han dado cuenta del conflicto que originaría, además de que no pueden pintar una línea que divida a ciertos países si y a ciertos países no....pero lo que si que pueden hacer es crear un dinero para ricos y un dinero para pobres y después...allakadakualo como dicen por aquí.
En mi opinión, éste instrumento sería perfecto y mientras los unos jugarían al monopoli, los otros manejarían la viruta de verdad.

Cómo se hará y a quien le tocarán los billetes del monopoli (desde mi punto de vista y es solo una opinión), empieza a estar claro y creo que el éxito del euro digital está asegurado. Me explico:
Al igual que EEUU donde se dan directamente cheques a los ciudadanos (1.800 $ en la primera tanda, 1.600 $ en la segunda y ya han anunciado que se darán más ayudas directamente a cada ciudadano), se empieza a rumorear la misma idea en Europa. No hace mucho, Varoufakis habló de meter 2000 euros directamente en la cuenta de cada ciudadano:









Por qué ''meter 2.000 euros en la cuenta corriente de cada ciudadano'' es la solución de Varoufakis para la crisis post Covid


Andrea Ropero entrevistó este lunes en El intermedio al exministro de economía griego Yanis Varoufakis. La charla estuvo centrada en la recuperación de la crisis económica que afronta el continente por culpa de la pandemia de coronavirus.



ecoteuve.eleconomista.es





Está claro que cada vez más aumenta el número de pobres a raiz de los efectos de la "pandemia" y lo que queda por llegar. Millones de inmigrantes que ya existen y más que quieren meter "sin oficio ni beneficio" pero a los que hay que ayudar aunque solo sea para que no causen revueltas sociales. Además de los autóctonos, RBU`s y toda la vaina consiguiente.

Bien, pues yo creo que esos serán los beneficiarios principales del euro digital, los que primero tomarán esas ayudas (la necesidad obliga) y mediante ese medio de pago. Es por eso que el éxito está asegurado. No solo lo usarán ellos por supuesto, pero será la forma de introducirlo y que sea aceptado. El dinero malo desplaza al bueno, y eso actuará de reforzante...
Y a partir de ahí...lo que les de la gana: control del ciudadano vía consumo, control de qué productos y cantidad de los mismos se puede comprar, control de impuestos, control de transacciones, de movimiento, etc, etc, etc.

Lo siento por el tocho. 



​


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Mar 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> En este tipo de onzas (ediciones acotadas)



No compre pajas mentales, compre plata. Usted mismo se responde al final de este mensaje.



Arbeyna dijo:


> Pero si lo haces como inversión, y no conoces el mundillo, yo buscaría aquellas onzas cuyo precio final se aproximen más al spot, sin conocer el mercado, cuanto menos arriesgue, mejor.


----------



## Fukuoka San (28 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> El 21 % es el derecho de pernada del Estado, pero vale la pena por adquirir ese tipo de bien.



No vale la pena, pudiendo comprar sin iva, a spot, monedas circulas de plata a particulares.


----------



## Josebs (28 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No vale la pena, pudiendo comprar sin iva, a spot, monedas circulas de plata a particulares.



A particulares no compras plata 999 a Spot.
Cerca de Spot y ya no tanto, podrás comprar plata 800 o 925 quizás . O dinos a que particulares compras tu onzas de plata hoy día a : 21,270 € la onza ....


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No compre pajas mentales, compre plata. Usted mismo se responde al final de este mensaje.



Gracias por el consejo que no le pedí, tan solo respondía a la consulta de un forero. 
Que tenga una estupenda tarde noche de Domingo.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> También das por supuesto que el único refugio o el mayor refugio va a ser el oro/plata...y existen y se están creando otros productos que pueden servir de refugio para todo ese capital creado de la nada. Aunque la plata, quizá por su demanda industrial ya no solo sea un refugio si no algo más (una necesidad creciente).
> 
> No es que no lo vea exactamente como tu, solo es que no lo tengo tan claro...



Yo tampoco tengo claro lo que vaya a ocurrir, dada la distopía en la que nos han sumido. Lo lógico que es que el oro y la plata sean supervivientes a un armagedón financiero que todos dan por hecho, aunque lo lleven dando por hecho ya demasiado tiempo.

Pero históricamente han sido los MP los que han refugiado el dinero cuándo han pintado bastos. Por mi parte no veo ningún producto que sirva de refugio más que los MP. Las criptomonedas creo que serán suprimidas, por ley, justa o no. No van a permitir la pérdida de control y con las criptos podría ocurrir. Ojo, que también los metales podrías ser suprimidos, pero la amplitud del "mercado paralelo", por tamaño y geografía los harán sobrevivir.

Estamos mucho más lejos del fin del fiat del que nos quieren hacer creer, es mi opinión. Pero también es cierto que jamás se alinearon tantas variables para que esto pueda ocurrir.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Igual que el 99,9% de la masa monetaria actualmente que son también ceros y unos...
> 
> Porqué tanto interés en sustituir un formato digital por otro formato digital? Porqué no se apañan con lo que hay ahora que es digital en su mayoría igualmente?
> 
> ...



Llevas razón en casi todo, especialmente en el reemplazo del swift que es lo que persigue China en primer término. Pero para mi hay algo incluso más importante que el bypass a la banca, el control de transacciones etc. y es el control social. Hacia ahí nos quieren llevar. Eso lo tengo claro. Tan claro como que si no se respaldan las cbdc con algo universal, aka Oro, están destinadas al fracaso.


----------



## olympus1 (28 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> En Heubach (y en otras tiendas alemanas) te recompran los vrenelis al 5 y pico pero a la vez te los venden con el 8% sobre el spot. Es decir, trabajan con un spread de 3-4 puntos y no con los abusos que vemos por aquí, superando tranquilamente los 15 puntos.
> Por eso cuando recompraban a spot vendían con el 3%. Ahora el spot del físico se puede situar de acuerdo con esto, unos 5 puntos por encima del spot de la cotización oficial.



Hablemos de lo que hablemos siempre tenemos por aquí el abuso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Viendo la discusión entre *Spielzeug *y *esseri* sobre las CBDCs y voy a intentar dar mi opinión sobre un tema del que aún no sabemos nada (salvo que se va a implantar)...por lo tanto no deja de ser más que eso, una opinión sobre algo futurible.
> 
> Lo que parece claro:
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo. Las CDBC cogerán todo lo malo de las cryptos (seguimiento de cada euro a través de la cadena de bloques) y nada de lo bueno (numero finito).

Básicamente será una herramienta de ultra control.

No creo que se respalden en mp (quizas muy temporalmente para vendernos la moto, pero lo dudo), porque los gobiernos no van a renunciar al omnimodo poder de crear dinero de la nada.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (28 Mar 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Eso lo tengo claro. Tan claro cmo que si no se respalsan las cbdc con algo universal, aka Oro, están destinadas al fracaso.



El dinero regaláo no fracasará. Mucho menos en una sociedá de deuda/paguitas en vena.

Y el yugo promedio será el del gorrón más indigno. El eslabón más débil y tal.


----------



## esseri (28 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> ​
> Lo siento por el tocho.



Más lo sentimos nosotrax... 

Si descartas estabilizar tu mierdafiat y expresas la hiperinflación en un "txoko" paralelo estanco, no sólo los bastardos politicuchos siguen a su bola con la impresora y el trinke ,sino k la élite poseedora del dinero weno, cada vez es más rica. Sin hacer nada, ni sikiera himbertir. Asínn k Santas pascuas, si hay impresora. Por no hablar de k lo mismo no hay ni impuestos ( en twiter, hay ya una corriente yankee nutridita en esa línea ). Éso sí, si te entra un cáncer, vete pidiendo unos chutes de fentanilo ...y el consentimiento sanitario recién metío en el BOE pa´irte al otro barrio ...o lo mismo te operan con unas tijeras de jardinero y te chapan la raja con celo de los chinos.

Si al mes siguiente le tienen k doblar la RBU al borreguerío ( k gastará en corporaciones Kastuzas de energía, alimentación, etc...con lo k "wellcome back" ) , pues un cero más al supply...y tóax contentax. Ándestá´l problemo ?

El asunto es k, como se ve con total claridá en cryptos...por más ceros pirotécnicos fiat k se marke tu gilitoken de kinta ( k es la única puta mierda k podrás comprar con tus CBDC redobladas, cual kiniela actual ) con el k vivirás a perpetuidá "a las puertas del pelotazo"...cada vez compras menos BTC. Una vez k sueltas el dinero weno...bye bye.

Y una vez CBDC , y además, pa´los restos...bye bye , plebe sudorosa de la "capa magna" , k éstos dos siglos de memocracia e integración han sío insufribles, Pitita .  K es éso de andar pagando pasmos, armas , jueces, etc ...pa´mantenerlos a raya ? ...riéndoles sus gracias chabacanas... verles adelantarte en la autopista con sus descapotables fucsia financiáos a siglo y medio ?

En fin... k coman brioches, Borjamari.


----------



## timi (28 Mar 2021)

esseri dijo:


> El *dinero regaláo* no fracasará. Mucho menos en una sociedá de deuda/paguitas en vena.
> 
> Y el yugo promedio será el del gorrón más indigno. El eslabón más débil y tal.



si el dinero pasa a ser regalador , por definición , deja de ser dinero y esta condenado a fracasar SI o SI ,,, otra cosa es el tiempo que consigan que dure la farsa.


----------



## esseri (28 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> si el dinero pasa a ser regalador , por definición , deja de ser dinero y esta condenado a fracasar SI o SI ,,, otra cosa es el tiempo que consigan que dure la farsa.



Sep,sep...Austria, como el papel, lo awanta tó...pero el fiat es dinero desde hace medio siglo y el crecimiento respecto a cualkier época anterior, es exponencial. El problema era la implosión ineludible de la deuda ( k todo diox asumía como un break del sistema...y la Ortodoxia coñómica global suponía determinante para un crash, Mad max , etc etc etc ).

Pos ná...bienvenidos a la sacralización de la deuda. La MMT no es una tómbola. Es un invento del demonio...pero tiene su lógica. Y es lo k están implementando mientras tienen a tól planeta en casa cociendo macarrones cada semana más caros.

Y por cierto...otra para k , FOFOA Style, el Gold no sea dinero...sino "de mejó".


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> si el dinero pasa a ser regalador , por definición , deja de ser dinero y esta condenado a fracasar SI o SI ,,, otra cosa es el tiempo que consigan que dure la farsa.



Sí, pero venderan la moto con algun mantra tipo: "los papelitos eran muy malos porque los usaban los usaban los narcotrafocantes y los evasores, y es lo que nos ha llevado a esta situación, pero las CBDC aseguran una contencion de precios con el aval de la UE".

Lo repiten miles de veces y voila ya tenemos nuevo fiat para otos 50 años

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lvdo (29 Mar 2021)

Mi visión de las CBDC es bastante más simplista. Teniendo en cuenta que actualmente la economía ya es digital en un altísimo porcentaje (90-95%¿?), ni nos vamos a enterar.

Eliminarán el efectivo, tendrán las cuentas y movimientos controlados, y circulen, que aquí no ha pasado nada.

No tienen que molestarse en respaldar las nuevas monedas, como han venido haciendo hasta ahora.

El que quiera luchar contra esto ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, usar efectivo para todo lo que se pueda.


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2021)

ORO
ORO
ORO

Sigue la fiés .

La promo global,DE LA KASTUZA BANKSTA a coro y al puto máximo nivel...viento en popa. Apenas 4 días atrás eran Powell y Soros. Casi ná al aparato.

"Digital"..."Substituto"..."Sucedáneo"... "BTC es visto como oro ( ergo...tudemún )"... 

Alguno está de enhorawena...parece k finalmente, nahide aparecerá a confiscarle su puta basura de onzas inservibles. 





Ainsss...cómo jode "no tener un CLICK pa´todo", éh, Mister Soros ??? Con lo k le mola a usté cortar por lo sano ...y pasar al siguiente chanchullo de la agenda !

Putos chatarreros piojosos y su fucking síndrome de Diógenes !!! ...k , oche, si hay k resetear, se resetea...pero resetear pa´nááá...


----------



## Dadaria (29 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí, pero venderan la moto con algun mantra tipo: "los papelitos eran muy malos porque los usaban los usaban los narcotrafocantes y los evasores, y es lo que nos ha llevado a esta situación, pero las CBDC aseguran una contencion de precios con el aval de la UE".
> 
> Lo repiten miles de veces y voila ya tenemos nuevo fiat para otos 50 años
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Viendo como el populacho ha tragado con el timovirus como unos "campeones", después de que las élites los hayan utilizado como retretes humanos, es muy probable. Todo digital y nada de papel. Como digas algo contra el régimen puede que un día te encuentres con que el saldo de la cuenta corriente ha volado por un "error informático". La duda que me queda es ver como restringirán el acceso a los MP, pues es una vía de escape.


----------



## FranMen (29 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> si el dinero pasa a ser regalador , por definición , deja de ser dinero y esta condenado a fracasar SI o SI ,,, otra cosa es el tiempo que consigan que dure la farsa.



Yo también he visto al tío Gilito y la inflación 
Si dan billetes o como lo llamen por nada sólo trabajará quién lo haga por gusto


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> podrás comprar plata 800 o 925 quizás



Sí. Los timos del 999, les gustan a los coleccionistas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo que no le pedí, tan solo respondía a la consulta de un forero.
> Que tenga una estupenda tarde noche de Domingo.



Son 5 onzas.


----------



## Tichy (29 Mar 2021)

A día de hoy ése es el premium normal. Hasta el desmadre de precios que vivimos en marzo pasado, con un desacople absoluto entre cotización y físico, se podían conseguir monedas nuevas 0,999 con un 15-16%. En esas fechas ese sobrespot se fue a las nubes y luego se ha ido recuperando, pero como señalas actualmente conseguir menos del 19% es complicado. Puedes comprobarlo tú mismo en la web lavetadeoro de un compañero forista o en el tradicional gold.de.

Ese premium engloba todo, IVA, premium de la moneda y beneficio.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (29 Mar 2021)

CharlieMonguer dijo:


> Estoy mirando monedas de plata y veo que el premiun minimo es de 19% a 25%
> 
> Este premiun es normal o exagerado?
> 
> ...



Pardillo, ¿en cuántos hilos vas a preguntar la misma mierda? Ensucias el de compraventa, abres uno ad hoc, y ahora vienes a éste. Defínete de una vez y deja de preguntar siempre lo mismo. De todas formas, no dices que lo sabes todo y que eres un crack? sigue así, campeón.


----------



## cdametalero (29 Mar 2021)

Para nada. Bien comprado. Veo que es en cmc. Mi ultima compra la recibí en 4 dias, sorprendente.
Ahora, tu pedido lo prepararán a partir del 10 de abril por lo que veo.
Si baja puedes comprar más 
Buen estreno!


----------



## dmb001 (29 Mar 2021)

Están bien de precio con el panorama que hay ahora mismo.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Mar 2021)

Creo que la kanguro no te cabrá en la cápsula, es de 40,6mm si no me equivoco.

En cuanto al precio, es lo que hay ahora.

Dicen que va a subir... otros dicen que va a bajar....

A largo subirá seguro. Si baja algo, en los precios en tienda no bajará tanto, aunque algo sí.

Para 8 monedas, tampoco estamos hablando de mucha diferencia. Te hacía ilu y ya.
Otra cosa es que fueras a por más, entonces sí que vale la pena afinar y buscar mejor precio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Mar 2021)

Avisanos si te llegan que por aqui hay varios asustaviejas diciendo que ya no hay plata a nivel mundial y que las tiendas solo estan para cancelar pedidos, por mi parte creo que te llegaran sin problema y que si pides otras 5000 monedas tambien te llgaran.


----------



## Tichy (29 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Creo que la kanguro no te cabrá en la cápsula, es de 40,6mm si no me equivoco.
> 
> En cuanto al precio, es lo que hay ahora.
> 
> ...



La Kanguro seguro que no le cabe. La Kookaburra y el Koala tampoco que igualmente son de 40,6, pero no importa porque ambas traen su cápsula de origen. Y para todas las demás, salvo la filarmónica que tiene menor diámetro y quizá el maple, la cápsula de 38 no te va a valer. Mejor la de 39 en general, que te cabe todo salvo las las australianas y las eagles y libertades.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (29 Mar 2021)

CharlieMonguer dijo:


> Hombre de invertir en acciones se bastante y estudió todos los dias, mi cartera crecera. Ademas de otras cosas hermano.
> 
> Quiero decir igual que me puedo gastar 2000 euros en putas puedo gastarmelos en esa moneda. Ostias pocas soy muy valie, no soy inversor loteria, yo compro empresas no tickets de casino
> 
> Ademas tambien fondos indexados, alquileres etc. Mi cartera y patrimonio crecera como lo ha hecho siempre de eso no tengo duda. Se donde estar y donde mover el dinero. Esto seria hobbie/aficion/y en ultimo lugar inversion




De aquí, a:




CharlieMonguer dijo:


> Genial pues, es un caprichete ahorro todo el puto sueldo prácticamente menos luz agua y comida jajaj. Y me gusta mucho si fuera mil millonario me compraría la tienda.
> 
> Iba a comprar el calendario azteca de 1kg pero he decidido ir mas poco a poco. Cuando lleguen las subo
> 
> En cmc es donde mas baratas las he visto la verdad. Y he llamado por telefono y genial atendido




A comprar 8 mierdas de monedas con un total aprox de 200 euros, y dice que se ha pegado un capricho… JAJAJAJJAJAJAJ, vaya TROLL más malo y cutre. Anda disfruta de tus 8 monedas, campeón.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (29 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Avisanos si te llegan que por aqui hay varios asustaviejas diciendo que ya no hay plata a nivel mundial y que las tiendas solo estan para cancelar pedidos, por mi parte creo que te llegaran sin problema y que si pides otras 5000 monedas tambien te llgaran.



Si sigues esta tienda, verás que cada cierto tiempo va prolongando los tiempos de entrega. El sábado tenían programada la recepción de las Britanias para el 03 de abril, hoy ya es para el 10 de abril.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

31,10g de plata, tienen el precio del spot del momento por ese peso. El resto es ser engañado por malas artes propagandísticas. Los compra/venta, lo tienen tan claro, que compran por debajo del spot hasta 10 puntos. Será el precio que le ofrecerán cuando quiera volver a cambiar su dinero (plata) por déuda (euros).


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Puedes comprobarlo tú mismo en la web lavetadeoro



Esa web está muy bien, pero hay tiendas más baratas, que por no vender por correo no aparecen.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

Compre duros y monedas de 100 a spot y deje esas mierdas anglosajonas a precio de robo que no recuperará.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Avisanos si te llegan que por aqui hay varios asustaviejas diciendo que ya no hay plata a nivel mundial y que las tiendas solo estan para cancelar pedidos, por mi parte creo que te llegaran sin problema y que si pides otras 5000 monedas tambien te llgaran.



Cuando alguien sepa cuanta plata y oro hay sobre la Tierra y yo pueda comprobar el dato SIN TENER QUE FIARME de la fuente, le regalaré algo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

Déjelo en hobby, de inversión no tiene nada, ni sus compras, ni la de los demás, ya que nunca ganarán fíat con ellas comprando a esos precios. Para lo único que valen los MPs es para perder menos que los que ahorran en fíat, en caso de hiperinflación.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

Hoy 670€, que ha bajado. Pero ese es el precio de venta, el de recompra puede ser 570€. Eso es lo primero que hay que entender. 


En la guerra, los MPs se intercambiarán por vienes y servicios a peso, no por el dibujo que lleven, como se ha hecho hasta hace poco.

No hablo para usted en concreto, usted me da pie para que otros que compran como refugio, no sean timados por los mercaderes. Pero tiene razón, pierdo el tiempo.


----------



## Josebs (29 Mar 2021)

Que pesadilla, al Ignore pero ya..


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Cuando alguien sepa cuanta plata y oro hay sobre la Tierra y yo pueda comprobar el dato SIN TENER QUE FIARME de la fuente, le regalaré algo.



Se sabe el precio que tienen que pagar los individuos si quieren conseguir tener oro a su alcance. Precio que se forma en último término en diferentes mercados en todo el mundo con miles de actores que se ponen de acuerdo unos en vender y otros en comprar.

Eso es lo relevante, no saber la cantidad exacta de oro que hay o deja de haber. Hay X toneladas al alcance a X precio y hay Y toneladas al alcance de Y precio. Al haber millones de participantes ya que es demandado por diferentes sectores (joyería, industria, inversión...) tiene una gran profundidad de mercado convirtiéndose en uno de los activos menos volátiles pese a que se permiten ventas al descubierto en algunos mercados (pero ese es otro tema)

Crees que es relevante saber el número exacto de sellos de las tiradas limitadas de Afinsa para determinar su precio o su valor?

Porque supongo que con esto de saber la cantidad exacta te refieres a los sellos de Afinsa y no a Bitcoin, verdad?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Mar 2021)

Diselo a los que compraron hace 10 años a 50 dolares onza, no creo que nadie 10 años mas tarde les vaya a pagar 55 euros onza a dia de hoy.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Crees que es relevante saber el número exacto de sellos de las tiradas limitadas de Afinsa para determinar su precio o su valor?



La escasez, es uno de los factores determinantes del dinero duro. Porque si no, las piedras serían dinero. A lo largo de la historia ha habido inflación incluso con MPs, al introducir grandes cantidades de estos en el mercado. Lógicamente la escasez, no es el único factor, de ahí el timo de los sellos u otros variados timos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Mar 2021)

No compro, ni vendo. Si comprara, sería para pagar por productos y servicios en un escenario donde los papelitos no sirvieran para nada.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Mar 2021)

En serio? 
Eso son 200 millones de euros, sólo para invertir....
Algo no cuadra


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (29 Mar 2021)

CharlieMonguer dijo:


> Me han dicho por telefono que meteran cada moneda en su capsula correspondiente de tamaño no todas son iguales



¿Llamas a las tiendas para pedir 8 moneditas y que te las pongan en cápsula? Pero... ¿eres así de tonto en serio?


Cuando llegue la guerra por cada mierda de moneda que tienes, aquí hay gente que tiene un kilo. Pues para un 0.000001 de tu capital, anda que has dado bien por cvlo con tu mierda de compra


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> ¿Llamas a las tiendas para pedir 8 moneditas y que te las pongan en cápsula? Pero... ¿eres así de tonto en serio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por eso yo no puedo tener una tienda ni nada abierto de cara al publico,.

Me llama un tio para comprar 1 millon de euros y seria todo sonrisas y buen trato.

Me llama otro para dar porculo con 10 monedas de mierda que no les gano ni 50 euros y lo minimo que haria seria no contestar el tlf.

Que le vamos a hacer no todos servimos para estas cosas.


----------



## timi (30 Mar 2021)

*Repercusiones de Basilea III en el precio del oro.*


marzo 29, 2021
Primero necesitamos una explicación un poco larga de lo que suponen los acuerdos de Basilea III. 
Nos viene muy bien la explicación que facilita la Wikipedia.
Basilea III - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
*Basilea III*



Ir a la navegaciónIr a la búsqueda
Los *Acuerdos de Basilea III* (*Basilea III*) se refieren a un conjunto de propuestas de reforma de la regulación bancaria, publicadas a partir del 16 de diciembre de 2010.12
Basilea III es parte de una serie de iniciativas, promovidas por el Foro de Estabilidad Financiera (FSB, _Financial Stability Board_ por sus siglas en inglés) y el G-20, para fortalecer el sistema financiero tras la crisis de las hipotecas subprime. Se trata de la primera revisión de Basilea II (CRD II) y se llevó a cabo a lo largo de 2009, entrando en ejecución a partir del 31 de diciembre de 2010.
Dentro del marco de la Unión Europea, los acuerdos de Basilea III se transponen jurídicamente en las normas de la Directiva 2013/36/UE (CRD IV) y el Reglamento UE n.º 575/2013 (CRR) de requisitos de capital.3
*Índice*

1Visión general
2Principios básicos
2.1Capital
2.2Apalancamiento
2.3Liquidez

3Implementación
4Referencias
5Véase también
6Enlaces externos
*Visión general[editar]*
La reforma de Basilea III viene motivada al observarse que la crisis financiera de 2008 se explica en gran parte debido al crecimiento excesivo de los valores presentados en los balances de los bancos (y también fuera de ellos, como en el caso de los productos derivados), y la simultánea caída del nivel y la calidad de los fondos propios previstos para riesgos. En efecto, muchas instituciones no contaban con reservas suficientes para hacer frente a una crisis de liquidez.
En este contexto, el sistema bancario se mostró en un primer momento incapaz de absorber las pérdidas que afectaban a los productos estructurados de titulización y tuvo que asumir, por tanto, la reintermediación de algunas de las exposiciones de fuera de balance.
En el peor momento de la crisis, las incertidumbres pesaban sobre la calidad de los balances. La solvencia de los bancos estaba en cuestión y ello conllevaba problemas de riesgo sistémico (la interdependencia existente podía provocar que la insolvencia de uno provocara la del siguiente), lo cual generó una crisis de confianza y de efectivo generalizada. Teniendo en cuenta el papel del sistema financiero en las finanzas y en la economía real, el carácter internacional de las instituciones financieras y las pérdidas que asumen los Estados principalmente a través de los planes de rescate con fondos públicos, se consideró legítima la intervención coordinada de los reguladores internacionales.
A diferencia de Basilea I y Basilea II, ambos centrados principalmente en el nivel de reservas que los bancos deben mantener para pérdidas bancarias, Basilea III se centra principalmente en el riesgo de "bank run" (pánico bancario), exigiendo diferentes niveles de capital para las distintas modalidades de depósitos bancarios y otros préstamos. Basilea III no sustituye, en su mayor parte, a las directrices ya conocidas como Basilea I y Basilea II; más bien las complementa.
*Principios básicos[editar]*
*Capital[editar]*
El acuerdo de Basilea III propone a los bancos aumentar sus reservas de capital para protegerse de posibles caídas. El capital mínimo de calidad (CET1, _Common Equity Tier 1_ por sus siglas en inglés), incluye las acciones ordinarias y los resultados acumulados. El ratio de capital CET1 pasa del 2% al 4,5%, computado sobre el total de los "activos ponderados por riesgo". Este ratio de capital mínimo debe ser mantenido en todo momento por el banco y es uno de los más importantes.





El llamado Capital Tier 1 incluye, además de las acciones comunes y las utilidades retenidas, las participaciones preferentes, híbridos de capital y deuda sin pagar. El ratio de Capital Tier 1 mínimo pasa del 4% al 6% aplicable en 2015 sobre el total de los "activos ponderados por riesgo".4 Dicho 6% se subdivide en el 4,5% de CET1 arriba mencionado, y el 1,5% extra de AT1 (_Additional Tier 1_).
En suma, el ratio mínimo de Capital Total (que incluye el Capital Tier 1, más el denominado Capital Tier 2), asciende en total al 8% de los activos ponderados por riesgo.
Respecto de los "activos ponderados por riesgo", se definen como la suma de los activos del banco, ponderados según el riesgo que cada activo comporte de acuerdo con las directrices de Basilea III. Por ejemplo: un préstamo al consumo, sin ninguna garantía, tiene un peso del 100%; mientras que un bono del estado, generalmente tiene un peso del 0% (por ejemplo, el bono alemán o suizo).
Por otra parte, Basilea III introduce el concepto de los "colchones de capital", que los bancos tendrán que construir gradualmente entre 2016 y 2019, para que pudieran ser utilizados en futuros tiempos de crisis:

*Colchón de conservación de capital*: Equivalente al 2,5% de los activos ponderados por riesgo y compuesto íntegramente por instrumentos de CET1. Dado que el requisito mínimo regulatorio es mantener el 4,5% de CET1, deberá añadirse el mencionado colchón para que el capital de alta calidad ascienda al 7% a finales de 2019. Los bancos podrán utilizar, en determinadas circunstancias, el capital de este colchón de conservación de capital, aunque si el banco está cerca del porcentaje mínimo requerido, deberá reducir su margen de beneficios y dividendos. En definitiva, el objetivo es evitar que las instituciones sigan pagando altos dividendos y bonos incluso cuando sufren un deterioro del capital.
*Colchón de capital anticíclico de alta calidad*: Entre el 0% y el 2,5% de los activos ponderados por riesgo. Puede ser requerido de acuerdo a las necesidades de cada país signatario del acuerdo. Este segundo colchón dependerá del nivel de capitalización de mercado y tiene por objeto proteger el sistema bancario en los períodos de expansión del crédito, cuando los bancos tendrán que guardar una parte de su capital a la formación de sus colchones.
Por lo tanto, teniendo en cuenta los dos colchones, el requisito de Capital Total mínimo (no confundir con el CET1) puede llegar al 13%.5
*Apalancamiento[editar]*
Basilea III introduce a partir de 2015 un "ratio de apalancamiento" mínimo propuesto, como medida complementaria a los ratios de solvencia basados en riesgo.
El ratio de apalancamiento se calcula dividiendo el capital Tier 1 por una medida de la exposición total no ponderada por riesgo, como los activos consolidados totales medios del banco (no ponderados). Se espera que los bancos mantengan un ratio de apalancamiento no inferior al 3% bajo Basilea III.6




*Liquidez[editar]*
Uno de los planes más importantes de la reforma de Basilea III es la introducción de dos ratios de liquidez: el LCR (Liquidity Coverage Ratio) y el NSFR (Net Stable Funding Ratio).7

El *LCR* (Coeficiente de Cobertura de Liquidez) es una relación de un mes, que tiene como objetivo requerir a los bancos mantener suficientes activos líquidos de alta calidad para cubrir las salidas netas de efectivo durante un período de 30 días. Su fundamento es el siguiente: los activos líquidos de los que dispone una institución financiera (por ejemplo, bonos gubernamentales y bonos corporativos) deben tener un valor mayor o igual que las salidas potenciales de efectivo (por ejemplo, pagarés que expiran y retiros de cuentas de depósito) de dicha institución. De manera matemática, esto es:






Los activos que entran en la parte de Activos Líquidos, son tales que la institución pueda fácilmente convertirlos en efectivo. Para efectos del Coeficiente de Cobertura de Liquidez, éstos se separaron en dos tipos los activos de nivel I y activos de nivel II. Los activos de nivel I, son activos muy líquidos que no incurren en pérdidas, por precios inusuales a ser vendidos en el mercado. Por esta razón se ponderan al 100%. Los activos de nivel II son activos menos líquidos, que bajo un escenario de estrés pudiera ser que se vendieran a precios menores que los de mercado, por lo que tienen un ponderador menor que 100%.
Por otra parte en el denominador, en la parte de Salidas Netas de Efectivo, existen de hecho dos elementos que tienen importancia. El primero son las salidas que potencialmente tendrá la institución. Por ejemplo, de las cuentas de depósito esperamos que bajo un escenario de estrés se salga dinero, por lo que el total de las cuentas de depósito, se multiplican por un ponderador que mide cuánto podría salirse bajo un escenario de estrés (de hecho las cuentas de depósito se separan según que tan factible sea que salga dinero de las cuentas, por lo que hay más de un ponderador en juego). El segundo elemento son las entradas de efectivo, es decir, dinero que recibirá la institución durante el período de 30 días. Por ejemplo, aquí entran créditos que haya otorgado la institución y bonos que no sean líquidos de los cuales se va a recibir intereses o capital, entre otros.
Con estos elementos el coeficiente toma la siguiente forma (de acuerdo a la publicación del 6 de enero de 2013):





Sujeto a que los Activos Ponderados de Nivel II no sean más del 40% del total de los activos líquidos.
De acuerdo con el Acuerdo de Basilea de 16 de diciembre de 2010, sus parámetros principales son:

El efectivo y la deuda soberana se pondera al 100%.
Otros títulos se ponderan al 85% (15% de descuento sobre el valor de mercado).
Los créditos a clientes se esperan renovar en un 50%, los préstamos interbancarios no se renuevan.
Los depósitos minoristas sufrirán una tasa de fugas que oscilará entre el 5% y 10%, dependiendo de la estabilidad estimada del depósito en cuestión.
Los depósitos a grandes empresas sufrirán una tasa de fugas de entre el 25% y el 75%, dependiendo de la estabilidad del depósito estimado en cuestión.
La refinanciación de mercado se renueva en un 0%.
El *NSFR* (Coeficiente de Fondeo Estable Neto) es una relación de un año que tiene como objetivo permitir a los bancos resistir un año a una crisis específica de la institución. Su filosofía es la siguiente: el importe de los requisitos de recursos estables (financiación necesaria estable) debe ser menor que la cantidad de recursos disponibles (financiación estable disponible).
*Implementación[editar]*
La implementación completa de Basilea III ha sufrido retrasos: habiéndose acordado en 2010, se preveía que Basilea III fuese introducido entre 2013 y 2015. Luego, la implementación se aplazó para marzo de 2019 y ahora será desde el 1ro de enero de 2022 en un lapso de cinco años.8
La Junta de Estabilidad Financiera, FSB, ha designado a la implementación de Basilea Basel III como una de las áreas prioritarias de su monitoreo. La labor de monitoreo y reporte en esta área ha sido encargada al Comité de Basilea sobre Supervisión Bancaria, (BCBS).9
* * * * **

El oro será tratado como activo de nivel I según las normas definidas antes y por lo tanto computa al 100% de su valor en lugar de la ponderación al 50% que venía ostentando hasta ahora.

Como dice el artículo de la wiki, la implantación de Basilea III ha sufrido diferentes retrasos.

Veamos otro artículo del lejano 2013, explicando el tema y como se puede ver, los plazos se han dilatado bastante.

Basilea III retrasado y la remonetización del oro de inversión

POR: MARION MUELLER 5 FEBRERO 2013

OroyFinanzas.com) – La aplicación de las reglas de Basilea III que iban a obligar a los bancos a triplicar la cantidad de capital que poseen en comparación con los niveles anteriores a la crisis y que tenían proyectado declarar al oro como un activo de riesgo cero (tier 1), reconociéndolo como dinero real, al igual que los bonos soberanos AAA, o el dinero en efectivo, se retrasarán un año en Europa, según lo acordado durante la última reunión del G-20 a comienzos de año.









continua...


----------



## timi (30 Mar 2021)

Las naciones que conforman el G-20 habían aprobado en noviembre de 2010 un nuevo marco legislativo para exigir a las entidades financieras incrementar sus niveles de capital. El objetivo era mitigar futuras crisis financieras. Las reformas tenían la intención de generar un incremento de la solvencia de las entidades financieras permitiéndoles contar con mayor estabilidad de cara a resistir futuras crisis.
[youtube]
Pero los reguladores financieros del Comité de Basilea acordaron a comienzos de año aplazar el periodo dentro del cual 200 bancos a nivel global deberán cumplir con los acuerdos de Basilea III.
La decisión del Comité de Basilea III de remonetizar a partir del 1 de enero de 2013, al oro y contabilizarlo al 100% de su valor, o lo que es lo mismo, considerarlo como un activo de riesgo cero, como los dólares estadounidenses o los euros, se retrasa un año mas. La idea es que el oro cuente al 100 por ciento con su valor de mercado, cuando se auditen los activos de un banco. Por otra parte, según el marco de Basilea III, un banco de primer nivel deberá tener entre el 4 y el 6 por ciento de sus activos totales en activos calificados como tier 1. Esto significa que con la recalificación del oro a tier 1, muchos bancos tenderán a reemplazar muchos de sus activos respaldados por hipotecas y carteras de renta fija por oro físico de inversión.
Durante los acuerdos de Basilea I de 1988 y Basilea II de 2004, el oro era considerado un activo “tier 3”, contabilizando únicamente el 50 por ciento del valor de mercado de los balances bancarios.
[youtube]
Los reguladores del Comité de Basilea han decidido otorgar a los bancos más tiempo para reforzar su respaldo de capital. Muchos bancos se habían quejado ante la comisión de no poder cumplir con el plazo de 2015 para acatar una nueva normativa mundial sobre un mínimo de tenencias de activos que puedan ser vendidos rápidamente y al mismo tiempo ofrecer créditos a empresas y consumidores.
Sin embargo el prestigioso analista e inversor de metales preciosos Jim Sinclair afirma de manera tajante que la única razón por la que los acuerdos de Basilea III se han retrasado, es porque el sistema financiero occidental simplemente no tiene la capacidad en términos de liquidez real para cumplir con los nuevos requisitos. Sinclair señala que si el sistema financiero occidental no puede cumplir con los requisitos ahora, no cumplirá con ellos en 2 años.
Algunos bancos suizos han reaccionado subiendo sus tasas de custodia para el oro de inversión por Basilea III.
Fuente: nationalinterest.org, reuters.com, cnnexpansion.com, eleconomista.com.mx

© OroyFinanzas.com

Un rápido adelanto y llegamos a Marzo de 2021. 
Aquí es donde es conveniente explicar qué está pasando en el mercado del oro y lo que ocurrirá cuando los bankers que controlan el precio tengan que cerrar sus posiciones cortas.
La próxima reforma de Basilea III y su repercusión en el mercado del oro y los bancos - Oroinformación
*La próxima reforma de Basilea III y su repercusión en el mercado del oro y los bancos*




por José María Martínez Gallego

11 marzo, 2021

en Mercados y finanzas







El Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BPI) es propiedad de 63 bancos centrales de todo el mundo y representa aproximadamente el 95% del PIB mundial. Tiene su sede en Basilea, Suiza, y trabaja en el área de estabilidad monetaria y financiera. Enterrada entre las amplias capas de información sobre Basilea III se encuentra una parte clave de las próximas reformas: el índice de financiación estable neta (NSFR).
El Bank for International Settlements BIS (Banco de Pagos Internacionales) ha definido este cambio como la cantidad de financiación estable disponible en relación con la cantidad de financiación estable requerida.
“_Sin embargo_, nos relata Andrew Lane, _lo que tenemos que entender es que este cambio es un territorio nuevo para los bancos y hará que algunos de los más pequeños tengan que cerrar sus puertas para siempre_”. Antes de 2008, podía ingresar a un banco o sociedad de crédito hipotecario y, después de dar su nombre, podía salir con una hipoteca del 125%. Tan loco como suena, así es como era. Tal era la fe en el auge de los precios de la vivienda, que los bancos vieron esto como un riesgo mínimo, pensando que su inversión podría ser fácilmente absorbida por los increíbles incrementos en el precio de la vivienda que estábamos viendo en ese momento. No olvidemos que este criterio de préstamo no era simplemente “_flexible_” frente a las hipotecas, ya que hay muchos otros tipos de financiación que ofrecen los bancos.
Por lo tanto, el índice de financiación estable neta (NSFR) es el elemento crítico que debemos tener en cuenta al evaluar cómo afectarán las nuevas reglas de Basilea III a los bancos. Con el dinero fiduciario depreciándose más rápido que una roca caída con el tiempo, ¿qué otra opción tienen los bancos para prestar? Bueno, no es ningún secreto que los bancos han estado comprando oro durante los últimos años, y tampoco es ningún secreto que la fecha del “_Día D_” de Basilea III se ha retrasado a lo largo de los años con la Covid-19 como la última excusa.
Se ha concedido una prórroga para la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) pero, de forma crítica, esto no afecta la visión global de NSFR. Por lo tanto, el oro físico (no el papel) reclasificado como Nivel 1 debería impulsar un mercado físico. Ya no se puede acortar el oro del papel como hemos visto a lo largo de los años de manipulación. Entonces, “_¿cuáles son las formas de evitarlo? No hay forma de que los bancos lo acepten, y ya deben tener un plan bajo la manga para doblar las reglas. Pero, ¿y si no es necesario? ¿Qué pasa si estas nuevas reglas de Basilea III funcionan a su favor, y en lugar de que el precio se derrumbe a lo largo de los años?”, _se cuestiona Lane.
En los niveles actuales, alrededor de 1.730 dólares la onza de oro, si tienen varias toneladas de lingotes en sus bóvedas que están asignadas y puede prestar contra esto, entonces seguramente sería de interés para los bancos que los precios se dispararan más alto. Inflación manipulada / fijación de precios, por así decirlo.
Para poner en perspectiva lo importante que es comprender la NSFR, en Londres se comercializa diariamente más oro del que se produce a través de la minería en un año. Se estima que casi el 95% del oro que se comercializa a diario en Londres es oro en papel sin asignar. Existen cifras similares en el COMEX de Nueva York, y alrededor del 1% alguna vez acaba en entrega.
¿Cómo se va a probar la asignación de oro con las nuevas normas de Basilea III? Los bancos serán auditados antes de la fecha límite, por lo tanto, si se requiere un examen físico antes de la auditoría, los bancos deben insistir en la entrega y con rapidez. Entonces, ¿de dónde va a salir todo este oro cuando sabemos que una gran cantidad de dinero negociada es papel? Las bolsas han estado liquidando primas en las fechas de entrega de futuros durante años cuando la demanda es demasiado grande. Y las asignaciones exigidas superarán con creces la capacidad logística para entregar.

¿Qué pasa entonces? ¿El COMEX, LBMA y otros colapsan? ¿Qué pasa con las posiciones cortas abiertas? Pues que deberán cerrarse antes de cada auditoría, de lo contrario sería como un asesino entregándose a la policía con el arma en la mano y las balas perdidas.
¿Por qué cualquier banco que actualmente tenga oro físico en su poder querría venderlo particularmente al nivel de precios actual? Bueno, no lo harían, ¿verdad?
Supongamos que es un gran banco comercial que quiere la entrega de oro físico enorme en el mes de entrega de abril. Si el COMEX se da la vuelta y ofrece una liquidación en efectivo como ha sido el caso durante años, el gran banco comercial puede negarse. Después de todo, si no está disponible, no debería haberse ofrecido. A lo que esto podría conducir es esencialmente un «le debo» del COMEX al banco o una transferencia adicional al próximo mes.
Sin embargo, si 50 grandes bancos comerciales llaman a la puerta, será imposible satisfacer esta demanda. En este punto, se puede jugar una fuerza mayor; sin embargo, si tiene un plazo más corto y necesita el oro físico, no se aceptará una liquidación de dinero, ya que el precio del oro podría subir exponencialmente antes de enero de 2023, por lo que el efectivo con prima no es atractivo.
Cómo se desarrollarán las nuevas normas de Basilea III es una incógnita, ya que hay tantos escenarios que no hay libros de reglas a los que referirse. Dejando a un lado lo complicados que podrían ser los próximos meses, el resultado es que los cortos de papel están fuera de discusión a partir del 28 de junio de 2021, los bancos serán auditados antes del final del segundo trimestre de 2021 y podrán encontrarse con una escasez masiva de oro.

“_Casi podemos ignorar las macros en juego en el mundo actual, ya que Basilea III es mucho más grande y una oportunidad comercial que no se puede perder. Los precios no pueden mantenerse por mucho más tiempo en estos niveles y, a medida que nos acercamos al final del primer trimestre, esperaríamos que los precios comiencen a subir a niveles mucho más altos_” finaliza así su análisis sobre las nuevas normas de Basilea III Andrew Lane.
* * * *

La parte importante es la entrada en vigor de los acuerdos de Basilea III. Si no se retrasa (nunca se puede asegurar) se aplicará desde el 1/Enero/2023. 
[Último retraso debido al coronavirus Los supervisores bancarios retrasan a 2023 la entrada en vigor de Basilea III).] 
Pero como indica el artículo (de Martínez Gallego), las auditorías a los bancos, donde tienen que tener el oro asignado en propiedad, se harán en el segundo trimestre de 2021 (si no hay cambios de última hora). Por eso los bankers deben cerrar sus posiciones cortas antes de finales de Junio. Mientras tanto es posible que veamos ajustes en el precio del oro, para forzar a los largos a vender y poder cerrar los cortos en la mejor condición posible. Es por este detalle, que el oro puede romper su zona de soporte de 1680-1700$ y dirigirse a la zona de 1500-1550$, antes de finales de Junio. Posteriormente, nada le impedirá subir con fuerza, pues beneficia el incremento de reservas de los propios bancos. 

Saludos.

del nuevo bloc de @antorob 









Repercusiones de Basilea III en el precio del oro.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2021)

Con respecto al oro, de forma directa, lo entiendo fácilmente pero hay muchos otros factores que influyen de forma indirecta.
Por ejemplo, pareciera que los bancos tuvieran un exceso de liquidez, no quieren depósitos, lo que quieren es que invirtamos en sus productos, cada vez más comisiones por todo, ya hasta por los depósitos lo cual empuja a invertir, yo desde luego me niego a colaborar con el sistema invirtiendo en fondos, ni siquiera en acciones y menos en derivados y otros. Tampoco en vivienda por donde me van a sablear en impuestos (te tienen cogido). Me gustaría saber de arte para invertir ahí, pero no se. Tan sólo me quedan los MPs. Quizás haya algo más que sea ahorro y no dependa de terceros pero no se me ocurre que puede ser.


----------



## timi (30 Mar 2021)

Goldman desata el caos tras forzar la liquidación del 'hedge fund' Archegos


Incumplir el margin call (petición de mayores garantías) es una de las peores pesadillas de los grandes inversores que operan de forma apalancada, es decir,...




www.lainformacion.com





no estaremos en un marzo 2020 encubierto? porque eso explicaría que continúe cayendo tanto el oro como la plata...

Goldman Sachs liquidó más de 10.000 millones en acciones del fondo chino tras el incumplimiento de garantías (margin call) y salpica con pérdidas también a Credit Suisse, Nomura y Morgan Stanley.


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> *Repercusiones de Basilea III en el precio del oro.*
> 
> 
> marzo 29, 2021
> ...





Hoy no, mañana.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Mar 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Con respecto al oro, de forma directa, lo entiendo fácilmente pero hay muchos otros factores que influyen de forma indirecta.
> Por ejemplo, pareciera que los bancos tuvieran un exceso de liquidez, no quieren depósitos, lo que quieren es que invirtamos en sus productos, cada vez más comisiones por todo, ya hasta por los depósitos lo cual empuja a invertir, yo desde luego me niego a colaborar con el sistema invirtiendo en fondos, ni siquiera en acciones y menos en derivados y otros. Tampoco en vivienda por donde me van a sablear en impuestos (te tienen cogido). Me gustaría saber de arte para invertir ahí, pero no se. Tan sólo me quedan los MPs. Quizás haya algo más que sea ahorro y no dependa de terceros pero no se me ocurre que puede ser.



Es la consecuencia de que el dinero les salga "gratis" a los bancos gracias al BCE.... no ganan con los depósitos y los préstamos están de capa caída y con intereses muy bajos cláusulas "suelo" aparte, así que intentan rascar por otro lado... en cambio en los años 80 por ejemplo era justamente al contrario: les costaba mucho a los bancos españoles capitalizarse y a la mínima caían como moscas (hubo grandes quiebras bancarias en los 70-80) así que como además había muchísima más competencia se peleaban por darte altos tipos de interés por tus depósitos y en cambio los cipotecas usualmente tenían tipos de interés de 2 dígitos, algo de lo que se sorprendió en su día incluso la Margaret Thatcher cuando vino aquí una vez a departir sobre cómo estaba transformando su país.....


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Mar 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Es la consecuencia de que el dinero les salga "gratis" a los bancos gracias al BCE.... no ganan con los depósitos y los préstamos están de capa caída y con intereses muy bajos cláusulas "suelo" aparte, así que intentan rascar por otro lado... en cambio en los años 80 por ejemplo era justamente al contrario: les costaba mucho a los bancos españoles capitalizarse y a la mínima caían como moscas (hubo grandes quiebras bancarias en los 70-80) así que como además había muchísima más competencia se peleaban por darte altos tipos de interés por tus depósitos y en cambio los cipotecas usualmente tenían tipos de interés de 2 dígitos, algo de lo que se sorprendió en su día incluso la Margaret Thatcher cuando vino aquí una vez a departir sobre cómo estaba transformando su país.....



El que parte el bacalao es el BIS. 









Bank for International Settlements - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Eldetabarnia (30 Mar 2021)

A mí me ha pasado al revés, compré hace casi 1 mes y ha caído más de un 5% desde entonces,y cada vez cae más rápido. Mi plata se ha depreciado unos 70€, espero que suba su precio, me da miedo que se reactive la economía y su precio vuelva a los 15-16 o 11-12. Aún así no pienso vender hasta dentro de 20 años


----------



## Tolagu (30 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> Goldman desata el caos tras forzar la liquidación del 'hedge fund' Archegos
> 
> 
> Incumplir el margin call (petición de mayores garantías) es una de las peores pesadillas de los grandes inversores que operan de forma apalancada, es decir,...
> ...



No lo parece, al menos de momento. Pero oye, que los bonitos se han despertado de la siesta y puede empezar la fiesta casi en cualquier momento.

Anoche estuve a puntito de meterle a discovery y a viacom pero no tuve huevos.

Los niveles tan altos de los mercados usanos, pese a las recientes correcciones, me dejan la sensación de que hay mucho vértigo. Tengo la idea rondando la cabeza de que la única manera que van a tener para que continue la orgía bursatil es sacudir los índices un 20%. ¿cuándo? Pues lo saben sólo los grandes, seguro que los analistos no. ¿Podría comenzar con la intervención de la Fed en los bonos? Pues es lo que pienso, que comenzará por ahí.

Con respecto al oro, dije hace menos de un mes que no descartaba verlo a 1600 y no hay nada, de momento, que cambie mi opinión. Si le sumamos el componente estacional, más las implicaciones Basilea de las que has hablado, un Junio en mínimos dejaría una situación cojonuda para una repetición del año pasado o aún mayor. Técnicamente no tiene nada que los sujete, así que ya veremos que pasa.


----------



## Silver94 (30 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado al revés, compré hace casi 1 mes y ha caído más de un 5% desde entonces,y cada vez cae más rápido. Mi plata se ha depreciado unos 70€, espero que suba su precio, me da miedo que se reactive la economía y su precio vuelva a los 15-16 o 11-12. Aún así no pienso vender hasta dentro de 20 años



Si no vas a venderla en 20 años, por qué estás preocupado?? 

Yo no pienso vender en muchos años, y me da igual lo que haga dentro de tres meses la plata. Si sube, bien. Si baja, compro más.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2021)

timi dijo:


> Goldman desata el caos tras forzar la liquidación del 'hedge fund' Archegos
> 
> 
> Incumplir el margin call (petición de mayores garantías) es una de las peores pesadillas de los grandes inversores que operan de forma apalancada, es decir,...
> ...



A mí me recuerda más a Lehman Brothers y Madoff


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Mar 2021)

Ya se sabe chicos... buy the dip!


----------



## IvanRios (30 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado al revés, compré hace casi 1 mes y ha caído más de un 5% desde entonces,y cada vez cae más rápido. Mi plata se ha depreciado unos 70€, espero que suba su precio, me da miedo que se reactive la economía y su precio vuelva a los 15-16 o 11-12. Aún así no pienso vender hasta dentro de 20 años



La única 'putada' de que baje es que se habría podido comprar más con los mismos billetes, claro. Pero con respecto a la supuesta pérdida de valor por las bajadas a corto plazo, ningún problema, porque aquí el juego es, efectivamente, a medio y largo plazo. Pero ya en el medio plazo, pienso, nos vamos a 'divertir'.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado al revés, compré hace casi 1 mes y ha caído más de un 5% desde entonces,y cada vez cae más rápido. Mi plata se ha depreciado unos 70€, espero que suba su precio, me da miedo que se reactive la economía y su precio vuelva a los 15-16 o 11-12. Aún así no pienso vender hasta dentro de 20 años



Tienes que verlo desde otro enfoque.
No tenías. Viste que era bueno tenerlo. Decidiste tener.
En ese momento no sabes lo que va a pasar. ¿Si llega a dispararse? Con tu acción no estarías fuera. Cubriste esa posibilidad.

Ahora baja. Sigues teniendo lo que tienes, no lo has perdido. Si mañana sube, ya no tendrás la preocupación que tienes ahora.
Puedes comprar si baja. Míralo desde el punto de vista que no se hubiera dado esa posibilidad, y que puede pasar más adelante.
Tienes la ocasión para comprar algo más y tener mejor media de precio.

Todo está basado en si es un activo con valor o no. Si decides que lo es, es como te he comentado. En caso contrario no tendría sentido adquirirlo.

Todo está muy manipulado. Esa es la razón de las bajadas, no la pérdida de valor de un día para otro porque sí.
¿Y por qué están interesados en manipularlo?.... ¿No será porque realmente es un activo valioso? Entonces estás en el lado correcto.
Esa manipulación tiene fecha de caducidad. Y cada vez lo sabe más gente.
Cada vez se imprime más dinero, pero la fiesta tiene fecha de caducidad.
Estar mirando los nubarrones y no hacer nada no sería lo correcto. 
Si uno no quiere quedarse sin nada, con los ahorros volatizados un día de estos por venir. Esta tormenta no la van a poder dispersar con geoingeniería, va a llover.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado al revés, compré hace casi 1 mes y ha caído más de un 5% desde entonces,y cada vez cae más rápido. Mi plata se ha depreciado unos 70€, espero que suba su precio, me da miedo que se reactive la economía y su precio vuelva a los 15-16 o 11-12. Aún así no pienso vender hasta dentro de 20 años




En 30 años si sigues vivo podras recuperar tu pasta.

Los que compraron a 50 onza todabia no han podido recuperar aquella inversion.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

Es terrible ver como sigue hundiendose la plata, que alguien le tire un chaleco salvavidas o ya no habra ninguna opcion para ella.

Tampoco para los que compraron cuando aconsejaba no hacerlo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (30 Mar 2021)

Los trolls salen de las cavernas.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En 30 años si sigues vivo podras recuperar tu pasta.
> 
> Los que compraron a 50 onza todabia no han podido recuperar aquella inversion.



Vamos a ver si logramos que lo entiendas. Sé que no.

Tú lo enfocas desde un punto de vista de hacer negocio. Y además rápido y en cantidad, nada de vender cuatro pájaros negros de sumatre, no, pasta gansa.
Entonces, estás en el sitio equivocado. O sea, estás dando la murga día sí, día no, y el de en medio, pero no te has dado cuenta de que ésta no es tu puerta.

Dentro de unos años, como dices, la plata valdrá lo que valga. Yo no me jugaría una mano a que habrá sido tirar el dinero, ni sé lo que valdrá. Ni tú tampoco. Pero eso es lo de menos.

El tema es ¿cuánto valdrá un leuro o un trólar en ese momento? Esa es la cuestión.

Esto no es un casino. Para eso tienes que ir a la sección vecina. Ahí sí que encontrarás oportunidades de pelotazos. El problema es que dependiendo de cómo te vaya igual te llevas el pelotazo en la cara. Pero eso es harina de otro costal.

No puedes meterte en una inversión o refugio mirando sólo el precio de esta semana. Porque, ¿qué dirás entonces si un día ese dinero no vale una castaña? ¿o dónde te meterás si decides jugar al casino y un día te quedas en gallumbos? 
Si sólo imaginas cántaros y cuentos felices, ¿qué harás en la vida real?

Cuando hablas de "recuperar tu pasta", supongo que te refieres a pastas Gallo, por aquello de los pájaros de luxe.


----------



## Long_Gamma (30 Mar 2021)

Esta es la forma de comunicar, un video así llega mas que 1000 OpEd
Y encima te alegra el dia


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Los trolls salen de las cavernas.



Es sabido que los caratroles salen cuando llueve.
Éste parece un poco flipao


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Esta es la forma de comunicar, un video llega mas que 1000 OpEd
> Y encima te alegra el dia



Chulo, pero estamos apañaos....


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado al revés, compré hace casi 1 mes y ha caído más de un 5% desde entonces,y cada vez cae más rápido. Mi plata se ha depreciado unos 70€, espero que suba su precio, me da miedo que se reactive la economía y su precio vuelva a los 15-16 o 11-12. Aún así no pienso vender hasta dentro de 20 años



70 euros.... criatura....

Bendita juventud, quien la pillara...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Vamos a ver si logramos que lo entiendas. Sé que no.
> 
> Tú lo enfocas desde un punto de vista de hacer negocio. Y además rápido y en cantidad, nada de vender cuatro pájaros negros de sumatre, no, pasta gansa.
> Entonces, estás en el sitio equivocado. O sea, estás dando la murga día sí, día no, y el de en medio, pero no te has dado cuenta de que ésta no es tu puerta.
> ...




Estoy mirando el precio de los ultimos 10 años.

25 de abril de 2011 estaba a 50 dolares, por aquellos entonces ya habia gente diciendo que esto iba a la luna, que 10.000 la onza, logicamente los que entraron perdieron pasta, aquello si que fue jugar al casino, aquellos si se quedaron en gallumbos.

Cuanto valia un euro en aquellos momentos del 2011 ??? pues no lo se pero con ese mismo euro 10 años mas tarde puedes comprar el doble de plata que en ese fatidico dia.


Supongo que dices que estoy en el sitio equivocado por que mientras siga por aqui algunos no pueden hacer negocio ??? o al menos les cuesta un poco mas de trabajo ??


Pues si señores, abril del 2011 plata 50 dolares, abril de 2021 tiene toda la pinta de que menos de 24 dolares.
Yo lo veo en el sentido de hacer negocio pero luego tu hablas de que la plata asegura tu dinero y como se ha visto desde ese 25 de abril de 2011 no tiene por que ser asi.

Doy la murga para que no haya mas afectados que compren plata pensando que se van a hacer ricos y en realidad pierdan su dinero.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> 70 euros.... criatura....
> 
> Bendita juventud, quien la pillara...



50 onzas
-1,4 por Oz

Sobrevivirás, no te preocupes


----------



## estupeharto (30 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estoy mirando el precio de los ultimos 10 años.
> 
> 25 de abril de 2011 estaba a 50 dolares, por aquellos entonces ya habia gente diciendo que esto iba a la luna, que 10.000 la onza, logicamente los que entraron perdieron pasta, aquello si que fue jugar al casino, aquellos si se quedaron en gallumbos.
> 
> ...



Pero si la cuestión es cuanto pesa un kilo de plata, qué más da los leuros.

El que compra plata está deshaciéndose de unos papeles en los que no confía mucho, y comprando un material en el que confía más.

Si miras la historia y el presente, podrás ver los caminos de cada cosa. 

Tú como arrendador deberías saber para qué sirve un seguro. Si no lo compras, es tu decisión. Y si lo compras es por algo.
Pero ese seguro aún te cuesta más. Lo tienes que ir renovando. Cada año se resetea y pierdes el 100 % del coste.
A cambio tuviste seguridad durante ese año.

¿Tienes algún piso asegurado?


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (30 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> *
> Cuando llegue la guerra *por cada mierda de moneda que tienes, aquí hay gente que tiene un kilo. Pues para un 0.000001 de tu capital, anda que has dado bien por cvlo con tu mierda de compra



De qué guerra nos hablas amigo...que te creaste el nick un 28 de Diciembre? 

_¿ "Troll quality choice" ?_


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (30 Mar 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> De qué guerra nos hablas amigo...que te creaste el nick un 28 de Diciembre?
> 
> _¿ "Troll quality choice" ?_



No se, preguntaselo al que cite... que te lo aclare él.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (30 Mar 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> A mí me ha pasado al revés, compré hace casi 1 mes y ha caído más de un 5% desde entonces,y cada vez cae más rápido. Mi plata se ha depreciado unos 70€, espero que suba su precio, me da miedo que se reactive la economía y su precio vuelva a los 15-16 o 11-12. Aún así no pienso vender hasta dentro de 20 años



Yo hice algunas compras pequeñas de oro y plata y la semana pasada hice una un poco mas grande, ahora veo que baja el valor y me jode solo por que por el mismo dinero podria haber comprado alguna onza mas , pero mi objetivo no es especular con metales, es transformar unos papeles de colores sobre los que tengo serias dudas sobre su valor futuro en algo que pienso que va a mantener un valor real, lo he hecho por la misma razón por la que he comprado tierra y he plantado frutales y castaños...


----------



## brigante 88 (30 Mar 2021)

Alguien que siga los precios de tiendas Alemanas o Belgas .
¿también se ha percatado que por ej. en *Goldsilver.be* apenas se ha movido el precio al que tenían ayer la mayoría de las monedas? 
Señalo que la "cotización" esta un 2,5% mas baja que ayer.


----------



## kragh (30 Mar 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Alguien que siga los precios de tiendas Alemanas o Belgas .
> ¿también se ha percatado que por ej. en *Goldsilver.be* apenas se ha movido el precio al que tenían ayer la mayoría de las monedas?
> Señalo que la "cotización" esta un 2,5% mas baja que ayer.



Así es apenas bajaron unos centimos.

Se resisten a bajar la barrera de los 25€, la onza más barata a 25,01 (arcas)





__





1 OZ / 30 gr - GOLDSILVER.BE







goldsilver.be


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (30 Mar 2021)

brigante 88 dijo:


> Alguien que siga los precios de tiendas Alemanas o Belgas .
> ¿también se ha percatado que por ej. en *Goldsilver.be* apenas se ha movido el precio al que tenían ayer la mayoría de las monedas?
> Señalo que la "cotización" esta un 2,5% mas baja que ayer.



Las tiendas Españolas (de referencia en este foro) tampoco han repercutido la bajada, y en dos de ellas, pagas hoy y el envío es a un mes vista. De todas formas esto no es nuevo, ya hubo un brusco desacople por estas fechas hace un año, y parece que toca repetir. 

Lo que es un escandalo es la prima que se está pagando por la plata alingotada, sale más rentable comprar onzas, y sin embargo la gente gastando el dinero en lingotes.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (30 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Las tiendas Españolas (de referencia en este foro) tampoco han repercutido la bajada, y en dos de ellas, pagas hoy y el envío es a un mes vista. De todas formas esto no es nuevo, ya hubo un brusco desacople por estas fechas hace un año, y parece que toca repetir.
> 
> Lo que es un escandalo es la prima que se está pagando por la plata alingotada, sale más rentable comprar onzas, y sin embargo la gente gastando el dinero en lingotes.



cmcmetales ha bajado sus precios....


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (30 Mar 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> cmcmetales ha bajado sus precios....



CMC ahora tiene el Arca a 24.96. Para ser entregado DESDE el 24 de abril. Y la britania a 25.05 para ser entregado DESDE el 10 de Abril (este fin de semana aparecía que la fecha de entrega sería desde el 03 de abril). Y luego con stock, el Buho a 25.42. 

Llamame romantico, pero soy de los que cuando pagan quieren recibir el producto en una semana máximo. Esto de compra a futuros, no va conmigo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (30 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> CMC ahora tiene el Arca a 24.96. Para ser entregado DESDE el 24 de abril. Y la britania a 25.05 para ser entregado DESDE el 10 de Abril (este fin de semana aparecía que la fecha de entrega sería desde el 03 de abril). Y luego con stock, el Buho a 25.42.
> 
> Llamame romantico, pero soy de los que cuando pagan quieren recibir el producto en una semana máximo. Esto de compra a futuros, no va conmigo.



He comprado arcas y britanias la semana pasada y ya me las entregaron... pedidas lunes entregadas jueves...


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (30 Mar 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> He comprado arcas y britanias la semana pasada y ya me las entregaron... pedidas lunes entregadas jueves...



Pues oye, no se porqué no modifican ese dato en la web. Quizá sería lo suyo, pero allá cada uno. Enhorabuena por recibir tan rápido. Ahora lo comento en un grupo de Telegram donde hay gente que está esperando desde hace tres semanas.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (30 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Pues oye, no se porqué no modifican ese dato en la web. Quizá sería lo suyo, pero allá cada uno. Enhorabuena por recibir tan rápido. Ahora lo comento en un grupo de Telegram donde hay gente que está esperando desde hace tres semanas.



A mi tambien me sorprendió, pero me llamaron por telefono y me dijeron que ya le entrara todo...


----------



## IvanRios (30 Mar 2021)

Las Britanias de dracma parece que son las más baratas de todas, o de las que más (en estos momentos en 24,63€). Eso sí, el envío como mínimo un mes.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2021)

Como ya habéis dicho, tengo clarísimo que el papel tiende a 0, además de forma acelerada.
No se lo que valdrán los MPs, pero seguro que más que eso.
Con lo demás, me declaro ignorante pero me temo que va a pasar lo mismo que con los ladrillos, que nunca bajan pero que dejaron arruinados a muchos en 2009.
No espero sacar beneficio de los MPs, entre comisiones, IVA, transporte y, si fuese necesaria, venta, algo perdería, pero igualmente recuerdo las películas en que el protagonista consigue salvarse gracias al reloj de oro.
Quizás sea un paranoico pero me temo que mis ojos van a ver, antes o después, una crisis tal que acabe con las divisas actuales


----------



## L'omertá (30 Mar 2021)

__





Economía: - La corona sueca sufre una devaluación del 16%!!!


https://elpais.com/diario/1982/10/09/economia/402966014_850215.html La devaluación de la corona sueca en un 16% fue la nota dominante en la tensa jornada de iniciación del Nuvorpt, nuevo Gobierno socialdemócrata, que preside Olof Palme. En una alocución de aproximadamente treinta minutos, ante...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estoy mirando el precio de los ultimos 10 años.
> 
> 25 de abril de 2011 estaba a 50 dolares, por aquellos entonces ya habia gente diciendo que esto iba a la luna, que 10.000 la onza, logicamente los que entraron perdieron pasta, aquello si que fue jugar al casino, aquellos si se quedaron en gallumbos.
> 
> ...




La "reserva de valor" en plata históricamente... De 1.344 a 1.998.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 587696
> 
> 
> _El nerviosismo reina en la aldea: Asurancetúrix ha decidido participar en el famoso Concurso de Bardos Galos con la intención de llevarse el premio gordo: el Menhir de Oro. Para protegerlo durante la competición, que es seguida de cerca por los romanos, Astérix y Obélix lo acompañarán con un solo objetivo: no quitarle ojo de encima, aunque eso signifique perder una oreja. Aparecida por primera vez como discolibro en 1967, esta aventura es prácticamente imposible de encontrar y nunca se había publicado como álbum..._
> ...



Sale una nueva aventura en la que los héroes galos van en busca de un grifo.

Los grifos son criaturas mitológicas conocidas por esconder grandes cantidades de oro en sus guaridas... No revelan de que va en detalle pero parece que los servicios secretos Franceses siguen enviando mensajes de advertencia dentro de una alegoría monetaria en las historias de Astérix y Obélix.


----------



## max power (30 Mar 2021)

Influye algo la refinería en el valor de un lingote?
Me lo pregunto porque, invariablemente, siempre que lo miro las existencias que quedan son de Valcambi. Ni Heraus ni Pamp ni otras. 

Tiene alguna razon de ser?


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (30 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La "reserva de valor" en plata históricamente... De 1.344 a 1.998.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 612651





Es mi pantalla de ordenador ¿O ese gráfico finaliza en 1998? Han pasado 23 años, quizá habría que buscar algo más contemporáneo.

Por otra, la primera vez que leo que a la plata se le considera "reserva de valor", metal industrial, deshecho de mina, etc... pero "reserva de valor" en la vida. Y es que un metal que lleva una tributación fiscal, poca reserva puede constituir, ¿no crees? A ver si te estás equivocando de metal y te refieres al *o*t*ro.*






max power dijo:


> Influye algo la refinería en el valor de un lingote?
> Me lo pregunto porque, invariablemente, siempre que lo miro las existencias que quedan son de Valcambi. Ni Heraus ni Pamp ni otras.
> 
> Tiene alguna razon de ser?



El renombre, la fama y el fetichismo. Es igual que aquí la gente se tira a por los de SEMPSA, y sin embargo los de INVERSOR SA, son menos demandados, al final plata es plata.

Sólo he visto que le den valor los vendedores, que se les llena la boca con lo de SEMPSA. Curiosamente, a la hora de comprarlos, ya le restan valor.... Cuidado con aquellos del foro que *solo* venden, ojito porque su criterio siempre será sesgado.

saluc


----------



## antoniussss (30 Mar 2021)

Si la plata baja de 20, me compro una monsterbox de moneditas


----------



## Orooo (30 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La "reserva de valor" en plata históricamente... De 1.344 a 1.998.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 612651



Pero es real?


----------



## antoniussss (30 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Si la plata baja de 20, me compro una monsterbox de moneditas



P.D. ¿Alguien sabe de las mejores páginas para comprar monsterbox?

Gracias


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La "reserva de valor" en plata históricamente... De 1.344 a 1.998.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 612651




Podrias traducir tu maravilloso grafico ?

Yo solo he ido a por los ultimos 10 años pero tu has incrementado el periodo, haber si traduciendolo se van enterando del cuento de la reserva de valor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> CMC ahora tiene el Arca a 24.96. Para ser entregado DESDE el 24 de abril. Y la britania a 25.05 para ser entregado DESDE el 10 de Abril (este fin de semana aparecía que la fecha de entrega sería desde el 03 de abril). Y luego con stock, el Buho a 25.42.
> 
> Llamame romantico, pero soy de los que cuando pagan quieren recibir el producto en una semana máximo. Esto de compra a futuros, no va conmigo.




Yo depende de lo que sea, hay cosas que puedo esperar mas y tener paciencia.

Tambien depende de la cantidad si compro una onza de plata me da igual cuando quieran mandarla por poner un ejemplo, si ya compro 50 las quiero en mis manos ya............


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> cmcmetales ha bajado sus precios....



Mas que seguiran bajando........

La unica posibilidad de que no bajen precios es que ocurra algo para seguir con el cuento de la excased.

En estos momentos casi todos los cuentos han sido agotados asi que poco a poco deberian de volver a bajar los metales en la compra y no solo en la cotizacion.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (30 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ..... de la excased.



No me jodas con eso que te estaba empezando a coger cierta simpatía, ESCASEZ. 

Dile a tu _otro yo_ que se pase por aquí y nos pegamos unas risotadas, Rumanillo, pronostica el futuro del metal.


----------



## OBDC (30 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mas que seguiran bajando........
> 
> La unica posibilidad de que no bajen precios es que ocurra algo para seguir con el cuento de la excased.
> 
> En estos momentos casi todos los cuentos han sido agotados asi que poco a poco deberian de volver a bajar los metales en la compra y no solo en la cotizacion.



Herejía! Herejía!
Vas a morir quemado en la hoguera!!
No te postulo para "el potro" porque con lo pervertido que eres todavía te gusta.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero si la cuestión es cuanto pesa un kilo de plata, qué más da los leuros.
> 
> El que compra plata está deshaciéndose de unos papeles en los que no confía mucho, y comprando un material en el que confía más.
> 
> ...



Todos mis pisos estan asegurados.

Los locales no.

En los pisos como se joda algo ya tienes amortizado el seguro, muchas veces me han arreglado cosas y me ha merecido la pena, ademas de que hay que tener cuidado pueden pasar muchas cosas que te buscan una ruina como no tengas seguro.


Pero la plata es diferente, ahora mismo la plata no difiere mucho de esos papeles, para lo unico que sirve la plata es para cambiarla por mas papeles en periodos en los que sube para cambiar esos papeles por ejemplo por pisos, tierras o otras cosas.

Si viene un mad max olvidaos de la plata, apenas nadie la querra, mejor latas de atun que estan ahora mismo regaladas, seguramente esten incluso subvencionadas, me compro por 100 euros no se ni cuantas latas de atun, manda a un tio a que me pesque ese atun haber cuanto me cobraria..............

La comida en este periodo se esta regalando y si viene una hambruna no querre vuestra plata por mi comida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Herejía! Herejía!
> Vas a morir quemado en la hoguera!!
> No te postulo para "el potro" porque con lo pervertido que eres todavía te gusta.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"




Tiene huevos que llevamos un año diciendo que no compren plata que va a bajar, que no paguen tanto dinero que ya bajara y aunque ya este pasando lo de la bajada en vivo y en directo, un año despues........ aqui siguen intentando convencer de que es mejor comprar plata al precio que sea.

Yo prefiero comprarla a 500, venderla en 800, 900, 1000, lo que me den de mas por ella bueno es.........

Con los euros de mas ya comprare algo, ya sea un local, ya sea atun, ya sean intercambios de favores como decia una muchacha con la que estuve un tiempo quedando a cambio de esos euros.


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Mar 2021)

El Maloney en directo:


----------



## hornblower (30 Mar 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> P.D. ¿Alguien sabe de las mejores páginas para comprar monsterbox?
> 
> Gracias



MONSTER BOX - GOLDSILVER.BE


----------



## Daviot (30 Mar 2021)

Bueno, pues parece que esta caída va a seguir bien sea a corto o a medio plazo.

Está claro que la están manipulando.

Creo que podemos empezar a jugar a su juego empezando a comprar el ETF Sproot cuando el precio llegue a los entornos de 21,60 $ lo que son 18,22 euros aproximadamente. Por supuesto no entramos con todo, sólo con una parte y reservamos por si la quieren llevar más abajo para hacer más compras.

Luego cuando la dejen subir para volver a hacer la misma jugada nosotros vendemos sacando tajada. A ver así quien se ríe el último.


----------



## MIP (31 Mar 2021)

Bajará la plata de precio papel, porque no encuentras onzas físicas a menos de 25€ en ninguna parte.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> No me jodas con eso que te estaba empezando a coger cierta simpatía, ESCASEZ.
> 
> Dile a tu _otro yo_ que se pase por aquí y nos pegamos unas risotadas, Rumanillo, pronostica el futuro del metal.



Pues he mejorado ortografia me llegas a ver hace 5 años y ni yo se lo que escribia.........

Bastante culpa de esto la tenian mi abuela y mi madre, mujeres de pueblo que literalmente se inventaban las palabras, amoto o sais en lugar de seis entre otras......... de tanto escucharlas tarde años en darme cuenta de que estaban mal y aun me encuentro en mi bocabulario de vez en cuando con alguna sorpresa que yo daba por buena.

Asi me engañaban estos gañanes que decian que la plata acabaria por valer 10.000 la onza.

En estos años he ido culturizandome un poco, incluso he podido ir acertando lo que la plata iria haciendo apesar de estos del foro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Bajará la plata de precio papel, porque no encuentras onzas físicas a menos de 25€ en ninguna parte.




Dracma metales en estos momentos britannia a 24,56 Moneda Britannia de Plata 1 oz 2021 - Dracma Metales de Inversión





Ciode las Arcas de Noe 24,54 Moneda de Plata 1 onza Arca de Noé. Disponible desde el 24 de abril – Comprar Oro Online






Vamos que saltan las otras a calentar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que esta caída va a seguir bien sea a corto o a medio plazo.
> 
> Está claro que la están manipulando.
> 
> ...




Eso ya lo he hecho yo unas pocas veces tengo el cuello lleno de mordiscos por ir contandolo en directo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (31 Mar 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> A ver si te estás equivocando de metal y te refieres al *o*t*ro.*



El oro se lleva poco.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (31 Mar 2021)

Buenos dias
El creador de este tema se nos hace youtuber !!
Darle una oportunidad, que el canal promete y mucho !!!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChBs1NJasw1-mNikXV_0_Dw

Mucha suerte Muttley !!!


----------



## nedantes (31 Mar 2021)

Mucha suerte @Muttley 

Menudas monedas aparecen en el video



AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Buenos dias
> El creador de este tema se nos hace youtuber !!
> Darle una oportunidad, que el canal promete y mucho !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## estupeharto (31 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Buenos dias
> El creador de este tema se nos hace youtuber !!
> Darle una oportunidad, que el canal promete y mucho !!!
> 
> ...



 Ya tienes otro like
Suerte!


----------



## Tolagu (31 Mar 2021)

Suerte @Muttley y aquí nos tienes para lo que necesites.


----------



## estupeharto (31 Mar 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que esta caída va a seguir bien sea a corto o a medio plazo.
> 
> Está claro que la están manipulando.
> 
> ...



¿Podrías comentar la forma de llevarlo a cabo más idónea? Plataforma, costes..


----------



## estupeharto (31 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Todos mis pisos estan asegurados.
> 
> Los locales no.
> 
> ...



O sea que tú también compras seguros.
Entonces no te contradigas.
Pagas un seguro por lo que te da a cambio.
No para que te multiplique lo que pagaste.
Y en ese caso de un piso, pasado el año, lo que pagaste ya no lo tienes.
Con metales los sigues teniendo.

Otra cosa es que no consideres un metal como un seguro, entonces no lo compras y fin de la historia.

Te emperras en evangelizar sobre algo en lo que no crees y parece que tampoco has entendido.

Los latunes ok. Ahí sí lo has entendido.
Salvo que los compres pensando en cambiarlos por 10.000, que también da esa sensación.

Pero nada, que libre eres. Pero repetir siempre la misma cantilena aquí, te muestra como cansino y un poquito inmaduro.
Eso ya es cosa tuya.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (31 Mar 2021)

El oro cae por debajo de los 1.700 dólares y encamina su peor trimestre desde 2016


Las esperanzas de una recuperación global persisten y el oro extiende su retroceso. A medida que mejora el ritmo de vacunación en los EEUU la onza del metal dorado cae por debajo de los 1.700 dólares. El repunte de la rentabilidad de la deuda estadounidense (por encima del 1,7%) y del dólar (el...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## IvanRios (31 Mar 2021)

Muy buena pinta el canal, @Muttley , esto promete. Ahí estaremos! Enhorabuena y adelante!


----------



## lvdo (31 Mar 2021)

Fantástico @Muttley , gran iniciativa  

Estaremos atentos a tus vídeos


----------



## FranMen (31 Mar 2021)

Un buen resumen de lo que nos lleva a la crisis:




__





Indicadores de la explosión final.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Añadir:





China Is Now Competing With The World For Capital | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




China ya atrae inversores en detrimento de USA


----------



## racional (31 Mar 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> El oro cae por debajo de los 1.700 dólares y encamina su peor trimestre desde 2016
> 
> 
> Las esperanzas de una recuperación global persisten y el oro extiende su retroceso. A medida que mejora el ritmo de vacunación en los EEUU la onza del metal dorado cae por debajo de los 1.700 dólares. El repunte de la rentabilidad de la deuda estadounidense (por encima del 1,7%) y del dólar (el...
> ...



Menudo chasco. Esto no sube ni queriendo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (31 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Menudo chasco. Esto no sube ni queriendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk




No me preocupa en absoluto, fian su previsión en una supuesta recuperación economica y sabemos prefectamente que eso es fisícamente imposible y que te tienen toda una granja de cisnes negros a puntito de aparacer intencionada o accidentalmente...


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (31 Mar 2021)

Biden anuncia un plan de empleo billonario que será financiado con subidas de impuestos


El Gobierno de Estados Unidos anunció este miércoles un plan de empleo centrado en la renovación de las infraestructuras por valor de 2,25 billones de dólares, que prevé financiar con una subida del impuesto de sociedades.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Daviot (31 Mar 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Podrías comentar la forma de llevarlo a cabo más idónea? Plataforma, costes..



Se puede comprar a través de Degiro por ejemplo. El ticker del ETF Sprott es PSLV y este ETF es el único que está al margen de todos los demás ETFs que están bajo la esfera de Morgan Stanley y Bancos varios que son los que tienen montado el chiringuito de la plata papel.

Edito: He puesto Morgan Stanley y es JP. Morgan. Un lapsus. Añado que también tiene el 50% de los lingotes de plata del Comex.









Who Owns the Most Silver in the United States Today?


The American silver trade has developed gradually over the last fifty years. The price of the precious metal and its popularity have…




medium.com





"JP Morgan ahora tiene 133,1 millones de onzas de plata física y el récord mundial de la mayor cantidad de plata bajo un mismo nombre. Hoy en día, también posee el 50% de los lingotes de plata COMEX del mundo. Sin embargo, su legado no es del todo positivo. Los analistas de mercado han denunciado repetidamente a JP Morgan por presunto fraude y manipulación del mercado."


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Mar 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Buenos dias
> El creador de este tema se nos hace youtuber !!
> Darle una oportunidad, que el canal promete y mucho !!!
> 
> ...



Este foro es polla, seguro que tenemos algun futuro Premio Nobel conforero!

Suerte Muttley!


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Mar 2021)

racional dijo:


> Menudo chasco. Esto no sube ni queriendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk





Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> No me preocupa en absoluto, fian su previsión en una supuesta recuperación economica y sabemos prefectamente que eso es fisícamente imposible y que te tienen toda una granja de cisnes negros a puntito de aparacer intencionada o accidentalmente...



Yo estoy muy tranquilo. Esta bajada tiene pinta de bajada fake total.


----------



## OBDC (31 Mar 2021)

Interesantísimos el video de YouTube.
Demuestra claramente que los metaleros estáis a punto de cambiar el mundo con las 210 visualizaciones endogámicas del foro (me incluyo)
Por lo demás, muy profesional, falta únicamente el patrocinador para ser perfecto. O ya está, no lo sé. 

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (31 Mar 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> El oro se lleva poco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 613078



Muy interesante el gráfico. Demuestra lo que digo siempre, que ante un MadMax, el valor del oro se hace polvo. Viendo el precio del metal en las guerras mundiales y demás crisis que están claramente señaladas demuestra que en esos momentos, el valor del oro pierde protagonismo y se lo da sin duda a otros elementos (de suponer comida). La inversión en latunes para el MadMax manda.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Muttley (31 Mar 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Interesantísimos el video de YouTube.
> Demuestra claramente que los metaleros estáis a punto de cambiar el mundo con las 210 visualizaciones endogámicas del foro (me incluyo)
> Por lo demás, muy profesional, falta únicamente el patrocinador para ser perfecto. O ya está, no lo sé.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Buenas noches, gracias por tomarte los 4 minutos de visualización.
Es una iniciativa privada, y por lo tanto muy modesta.
Por lo que no espero muchos followers o miles de visualizaciones.
De hecho, como has visto no salgo yo. Ni saldré tampoco, porque el protagonista es el oro y la plata, no yo.
Simplemente se comparten ciertos conocimientos que creo que pueden ser útiles para gente que no sabe mucho o que quiere saber más.
Con ayudar solo a uno para que no compre una moneda falsa, o ayudar a que se ahorre unos euros, me doy por satisfecho con mi hobby.
Todo hecho en “casa”, con medios “propios”, en mi tiempo libre de un trabajo remunerado que no tiene nada que ver con el oro y la plata y con monedas mejores o peores que no he tenido que pedir prestadas. 
Si en algún momento alguien cede material fisico o intelectual, se reconocerá en el capítulo correspondiente.

No se vende nada ni se pide nada.

Si crees que hay algún contenido impropio o tienes alguna sugerencia, estás invitado a compartirla, de forma que pueda mejorar el contenido y en vez de 210 visualizaciones, pueda llegar a las 250 la próxima vez. 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas noches, gracias por tomarte los 4 minutos de visualización.
> Es una iniciativa privada, y por lo tanto muy modesta.
> Por lo que no espero muchos followers o miles de visualizaciones.
> De hecho, como has visto no salgo yo. Ni saldré tampoco, porque el protagonista es el oro y la plata, no yo.
> ...



Con eso a mí me sobra.
Felicidades por la idea, amigo.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas noches, gracias por tomarte los 4 minutos de visualización.
> Es una iniciativa privada, y por lo tanto muy modesta.
> Por lo que no espero muchos followers o miles de visualizaciones.
> De hecho, como has visto no salgo yo. Ni saldré tampoco, porque el protagonista es el oro y la plata, no yo.
> ...



Loable tu interés, si yo hago lo mismo.
Con uno solo que me haga caso no asume en la vida el riesgo de comprar ni una moneda falsa.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Eldetabarnia (1 Abr 2021)

No sé si alguien quiere comentar algo de la entrevista al director general de la Perth Mint en relación con WSB. Es la noticia principal. Ante las acusaciones de reddit de quedarse sin plata afirma que tienen 60 toneladas y todos los años refinan 350t.

Inside the Reddit ‘raid’ on Perth Mint 

A mí me ha desilusionado un poco, creo que es un palo para la moral de los espaldas plateadas,

Dice que en el mercado de la plata se mueven mil millones de dólares todos los días, demasiada cantidad como para poder influir en él. 

En WSB ya hacen memes con la foto de los lingotes de 1000oz quizá sirva de motivación.

Opino que en el largo plazo subirá bastante por su demanda industrial, pero quizás antes baje bastante. (Se lo mismo que el resto)


----------



## antoniussss (1 Abr 2021)

El que se piense que va a dar el braguetazo de su vida con la plata en 2 tardes va que se flipa.

Toca la fase de "Acumulación", con vaivenes para arriba y para abajo.

Rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras, y lo mismo al contrario.

Acumula, espérate unos años y ya veremos.


Que sí ahora saldrá no se quién a decir, lo mismo que los que acumularon en 2011...... bueno, ahí el precio era 40-50-60 si no me equivoco, se acumula en precios normales y baratos, obviamente si hoy estuviera a 40-50 no acumularía como un loco.


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2021)

Si, lo uno y lo otro lo dicho y lo contrario, así seguro acertaré.
Acumula, que si va mal no pasa nada, compra más que a tus nietos probablemente les vaya bien.
Y si no es a tus nietos da igual, a alguien le irá bien.
Y ese alguien siempre es el que te vende y seguro que a sus hijos y nietos también.



"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## IvanRios (1 Abr 2021)

Eldetabarnia dijo:


> No sé si alguien quiere comentar algo de la entrevista al director general de la Perth Mint en relación con WSB. Es la noticia principal. Ante las acusaciones de reddit de quedarse sin plata afirma que tienen 60 toneladas y todos los años refinan 350t.
> 
> Inside the Reddit ‘raid’ on Perth Mint
> 
> ...



Subirá bastante por la demanda industrial (green new deal) pero también porque lo que bajará serán las propias divisas Fiat por el monstruoso proceso de impresión y devaluación en el que están y estarán.


----------



## Perquesitore (1 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas noches, gracias por tomarte los 4 minutos de visualización.
> Es una iniciativa privada, y por lo tanto muy modesta.
> Por lo que no espero muchos followers o miles de visualizaciones.
> De hecho, como has visto no salgo yo. Ni saldré tampoco, porque el protagonista es el oro y la plata, no yo.
> ...



Felicidades por el canal. Yo ya estoy suscrito. Gracias por guiar a los ciegos por estos caminos metaleros.


----------



## timi (1 Abr 2021)

Creo que no esta colgado
vídeo muy interesante del posible futuro que nos espera


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Furillo (1 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


>



Parece que Michael Saylor se está haciendo el longui y trata de evitar el debate con Giustra. Veremos en qué queda el asunto, pero como ha dicho el entrevistado, si finalmente el CEO de MicroStrategy no acepta el reto, esto hará reafirmarse en sus posiciones a los metaleros que no quieren ni oír hablar de criptomonedas.



Eldetabarnia dijo:


> No sé si alguien quiere comentar algo de la entrevista al director general de la Perth Mint en relación con WSB. Es la noticia principal. Ante las acusaciones de reddit de quedarse sin plata afirma que tienen 60 toneladas y todos los años refinan 350t.
> 
> Inside the Reddit ‘raid’ on Perth Mint
> 
> ...



Pudiendo haber hecho una entrevista jugosa e interesante, el periodista se limita a lamer el cipote del entrevistado... qué asco le he cogido a esta profesión (y más desde el 14 de marzo del año pasado).

_"The raid in this instance is being driven by Reddit users in online forums, hoping to artificially inflate the price of silver for their own short-term gains."_ - El ataque en este caso está siendo impulsado por usuarios de Reddit en foros en línea, con la esperanza de inflar artificialmente el precio de la plata para sus propias ganancias a corto plazo. (Perdona, pero mientes como un bellaco, sólo hay que darse una vueltecita por el foro de WallStreetSilver para ver que la intención no es ganar dinero a corto plazo, sino aflorar la manipulación del precio de la plata, dejando con el culo al aire a los ETF no soportados físicamente.

_“We have 60 tons of silver (in the vault),”_ Mr Hayes said. - Tenemos 60 toneladas de plata en la bóveda, dijo Mr. Hayes. (¿Pero esa plata que tienen en la bóveda de qué año es? ¿Pertenece a ustedes o es plata asignada a sus clientes? Habría estado bien que hubiese sido más específico).

_"The mint’s chief executive said the Reddit investors would “fail quite dismally” in their attempts to corner the silver market." _- El director ejecutivo de la Casa de la Moneda dijo que los inversores de Reddit "fracasarían lamentablemente" en sus intentos de acaparar el mercado de la plata. (Qué majo el tío, preocupándose por inocentes floreros que desde su dorito-cueva piensan que pueden cambiar el mundo. Falsa condescencencia, que en realidad demuestra su acojone).

_“Silver is a very, very deep market, there are billions of dollars traded every day, so to try and corner the silver market is virtually impossible,” Hayes said_." - La plata es un mercado muy, muy profundo, se negocian miles de millones de dólares todos los días, por lo que intentar acaparar el mercado de la plata es prácticamente imposible, dijo Hayes. (Toda la razón del mundo, lo que no cuenta este buen señor es que el mercado del que habla está basado en plata-papel, según algunos hasta un 99%).
_
“In fact, even as we look at it this morning, silver prices are down."_ - De hecho, incluso cuando lo miramos esta mañana, los precios de la plata han bajado. (Gracias por el desánimo totalmente bienintencionado).







Desde luego la foto está tomada con toda la intención, quieren dar una imagen de gran abundancia, cuando en realidad están respondiendo a las solicitudes de entrega física con permuta por dinero fiduciario. Si tan sobrados van, ¿por qué proponen a sus clientes redimir sus onzas con dólares?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Parece que Michael Saylor se está haciendo el longui y trata de evitar el debate con Giustra. Veremos en qué queda el asunto, pero como ha dicho el entrevistado, si finalmente el CEO de MicroStrategy no acepta el reto, esto hará reafirmarse en sus posiciones a los metaleros que no quieren ni oír hablar de criptomonedas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Sinceramente, esta foto esta mejor hecha que la original. Y yo no veo mucha abundancia en esa foto para tratarse de la Perth Mint. Parece todo muy falso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, lo uno y lo otro lo dicho y lo contrario, así seguro acertaré.
> Acumula, que si va mal no pasa nada, compra más que a tus nietos probablemente les vaya bien.
> Y si no es a tus nietos da igual, a alguien le irá bien.
> Y ese alguien siempre es el que te vende y seguro que a sus hijos y nietos también.
> ...



No acabo de entender tu cruzada contra el oro. Parece que acusas al hilo de un ánimo proselitista que al menos yo no veo. Lógicamente al ser la mayoría convencidos, si alguien entra y pregunta se le suele aconsejar, pero siempre se le suelen decir los peros y se le emplaza a que se informe.

Todos somos muy conscientes que el oro ha estado lustroso lateral bajista y que ahora una corriente de inversores refugio se ha ido al BTC!, pero aun así seguimos creyendo que el oro es lo que siempre ha sido, quintaesencia de riqueza, ideal para conservar valor a lo largo del tiempo, y en especial en estos tiempos.

Enviado desde mi SM-T500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> que Michael Saylor se está haciendo el longui y trata de evitar el debate con Giustra. Veremos en qué queda el asunto, pero como ha dicho el entrevistado, si finalmente el CEO de MicroStrategy no acepta el reto, esto hará reafirmarse en sus posiciones a los metaleros que no quieren ni oír hablar de criptomonedas.



Saylor ya ha explicado porqué no compró 500 M de oro y sí de Bitcoin, o por los millones que vaya, que igual son 1000 ya.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Parece que Michael Saylor se está haciendo el longui y trata de evitar el debate con Giustra. Veremos en qué queda el asunto, pero como ha dicho el entrevistado, si finalmente el CEO de MicroStrategy no acepta el reto, esto hará reafirmarse en sus posiciones a los metaleros que no quieren ni oír hablar de criptomonedas.



Saylor ya se ha pronunciado.






Michael Saylor de MicroStrategy asegura que el "oro es dinero muerto" e invita a todos a que inviertan en Bitcoin - DiarioBitcoin


Durante una entrevista, Saylor de MicroStrategy aseguró que el mercado del oro perderá capital y que las empresas que abrieron espacio a Bitcoin son las que prosperan en la actualidad.




www.diariobitcoin.com





_“El oro es dinero muerto. Vende tu oro, compra Bitcoin porque otras personas van a vender su oro… y si esperas a que todos los fondos de cobertura te controlen cuando se deshagan de su oro, vas a ser la última persona en salir. Creo que el oro se está desmonetizando…”._


----------



## Dadaria (1 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> _“Silver is a very, very deep market, there are billions of dollars traded every day, so to try and corner the silver market is virtually impossible,” Hayes said_." - *La plata es un mercado muy, muy profundo, se negocian miles de millones de dólares todos los días, por lo que intentar acaparar el mercado de la plata es prácticamente imposible, dijo Hayes*. (Toda la razón del mundo, lo que no cuenta este buen señor es que el mercado del que habla está basado en plata-papel, según algunos hasta un 99%).
> 
> _“In fact, even as we look at it this morning, silver prices are down."_ - De hecho, incluso cuando lo miramos esta mañana, los precios de la plata han bajado. (Gracias por el desánimo totalmente bienintencionado).
> 
> Desde luego la foto está tomada con toda la intención, quieren dar una imagen de gran abundancia, cuando en realidad están respondiendo a las solicitudes de entrega física con permuta por dinero fiduciario. Si tan sobrados van, ¿por qué proponen a sus clientes redimir sus onzas con dólares?



Claro, solo que toda esa plata es papel, no físico. Los de WSS lo están haciendo bien, simplemente tienen que seguir acumulando físico y captar a todo el personal posible. Si estamos asistiendo a episodios esporádicos de escasez con tan poca gente en el mercado, a saber que podría ocurrir si se sumara un 1% de la población useña, por ejemplo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (1 Abr 2021)

Yo estaría muy tranquilo si mi riqueza estubiese colgada en una aplicación informática, respaldada por millones de kilowatios de electridad destruidos , cuyo teorico valor burbujeado no ha sido pagado por moneda fiduciaria alguna, que tiene unas comisiones por transaccion bestiales para pequeños pagos y sobre todo, sobre todo que cuando se vaya la luz no funciona....


----------



## nedantes (1 Abr 2021)

otro buen artículo de nuestro compañero @antorob 

*El colapso de las monedas fiduciarias.*


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (1 Abr 2021)

El que quiera que se vaya al oro y el que quiera que se vaya a bitcoin, pero que cada uno asuma las consecuencias de sus decisiones.

Personalmente, al final de este negro túnel yo solo veo el brillo de una sola cosa. La misma que lleva 5.000 años brillando.


----------



## dmb001 (1 Abr 2021)

India quiere prohibir el BC para lanzar su propia cripto y en Turquía obligarán a entregar el oro. De una u otra forma siempre encontrarán la manera de jodernos. Vivimos tiempos complejos.


----------



## timi (1 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> India quiere prohibir el BC para lanzar su propia cripto y en Turquía obligarán a entregar el oro. De una u otra forma siempre encontrarán la manera de jodernos. Vivimos tiempos complejos.



este hilo y sus antecesores van cobrando sentido. suerte a todos , la necesitaremos


----------



## Orooo (1 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> India quiere prohibir el BC para lanzar su propia cripto y en Turquía obligarán a entregar el oro. De una u otra forma siempre encontrarán la manera de jodernos. Vivimos tiempos complejos.



Donde has leido eso?


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2021)

Aunque parezca un contrasentido, la crisis sanitaria está salvando la economía a corto plazo. Como la economía se mueve poco, pocas materias primas se consumen, permitiendo que, pese a la inyección de papel, no se produzca una inflación elevada. Aún así por ahí resopla. 
Imaginemos que, por arte de birbiloque, el coronavirus desapareciera del mapa, automáticamente la economía intentaría arrancar saltando la chispa de la bujía en ese mismo momento se evidenciaría que no hay apenas gasolina en el depósito y otra vez se pararía con un fuerte escalón de inflación. En cada salto más gente quedaría fuera del circuito económico, (los outsiders de Niño Becerra hasta que llegase a una cantidad de población) que atacara a la restante funcional (no necesariamente de forma física, si no impidiendo el funcionamiento de la economía)
Aunque, como dice el artículo, el final será algo brusco e impredecible, no creo que sea 2021. Todavía quedan varios intentos de arranque y el virus va para largo


----------



## Momo L (1 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aunque parezca un contrasentido, la crisis sanitaria está salvando la economía a corto plazo. Como la economía se mueve poco, pocas materias primas se consumen, permitiendo que, pese a la inyección de papel, no se produzca una inflación elevada. Aún así por ahí resopla.
> Imaginemos que, por arte de birbiloque, el coronavirus desapareciera del mapa, automáticamente la economía intentaría arrancar saltando la chispa de la bujía en ese mismo momento se evidenciaría que no hay apenas gasolina en el depósito y otra vez se pararía con un fuerte escalón de inflación. En cada salto más gente quedaría fuera del circuito económico, (los outsiders de Niño Becerra hasta que llegase a una cantidad de población) que atacara a la restante funcional (no necesariamente de forma física, si no impidiendo el funcionamiento de la economía)
> Aunque, como dice el artículo, el final será algo brusco e impredecible, no creo que sea 2021. Todavía quedan varios intentos de arranque y el virus va para largo



Quieres decir que el virus es para ralentizar el colapso? Pensaba que con el virus se había acelerado todo.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aunque parezca un contrasentido, la crisis sanitaria está salvando la economía a corto plazo. Como la economía se mueve poco, pocas materias primas se consumen, permitiendo que, pese a la inyección de papel, no se produzca una inflación elevada. Aún así por ahí resopla.
> Imaginemos que, por arte de birbiloque, el coronavirus desapareciera del mapa, automáticamente la economía intentaría arrancar saltando la chispa de la bujía en ese mismo momento se evidenciaría que no hay apenas gasolina en el depósito y otra vez se pararía con un fuerte escalón de inflación. En cada salto más gente quedaría fuera del circuito económico, (los outsiders de Niño Becerra hasta que llegase a una cantidad de población) que atacara a la restante funcional (no necesariamente de forma física, si no impidiendo el funcionamiento de la economía)
> Aunque, como dice el artículo, el final será algoélites brusco e impredecible, no creo que sea 2021. Todavía quedan varios intentos de arranque y el virus va para largo



La crisis sanitaria ha sido ideada y lanzada para eso. Para salvar los muebles de las élites y preservar su poder.

No es una casualidad ni algo independiente.
Es una herramienta que ellos han lanzado.
Seguirán profundizando en su estrategia. Tampoco tienen muchas opciones aparte de abandonar sus ansias de poder y control. El petróleo no da para seguir el ritmo. El chicle monetario tampoco.
El ciclo expansivo y de avaricia se agota.


----------



## Momo L (1 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> La crisis sanitaria ha sido ideada y lanzada para eso. Para salvar los muebles de las élites y preservar su poder.
> 
> No es una casualidad ni algo independiente.
> Es una herramienta que ellos han lanzado.
> ...



Pero si va a colapsar igual, como van a preservar el poder, si sólo ganan tiempo no?


----------



## Dadaria (1 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> La crisis sanitaria ha sido ideada y lanzada para eso. Para salvar los muebles de las élites y preservar su poder.
> 
> No es una casualidad ni algo independiente.
> Es una herramienta que ellos han lanzado.
> ...



No solo eso, sino que además la "crisis sanitaria" sirve para mantener al grueso de la población encerrada y ocupada mientras las élites dirigen el proceso de transición a ese nuevo sistema monetario (que es igual que el anterior, pero vas verde, ecofriendly y todas las chorradas que se inventen y se trague el populacho)


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Quieres decir que el virus es para ralentizar el colapso? Pensaba que con el virus se había acelerado todo.



Depende como manejes los plazos.
A modo de ejemplo (plazos inventados) si el chiringuito iba a caer en diez años de forma progresiva, con el virus caerá en tres pero los dos primeros parecerá que no pasa nada para derrumbarse bruscamente


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Pero si va a colapsar igual, como van a preservar el poder, si sólo ganan tiempo no?



No se trata de preservar el poder si no de hacerse con todo, si avisan la población intentará defenderse, muchos guardando un poco suman mucho, en cambio, si los tienes encerrados, contentos porque reciben papelitos, tú te puedes ir haciendo con lo que realmente vale. Cuando abran las puertas y la gente intente cambiar sus papelitos, se darán cuenta que no valen nada.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas, 

En los foros no se han creído esa foto, yo no soy experto, pero algunos comentan que el trucaje es burdo y evidente. 

En un ataque de transparencia, hoy la Perth ha publicado un vídeo, donde se pretende dar una visión de completa normalidad y trasmitir, que si algo les sobra es plata, aquí el vídeo:




La cuestión es que en el minuto 0:44, la operaria que recoge los cospeles de la prensa, los introduce en una caja en cuya tapa se lee 22/09/2020, lo que anima a pensar que es la fecha de producción. 





Mientras unos se preguntan por la fecha real del vídeo, otros se preguntan que si tanta plata tienen, porqué a la hora de liquidar sus contratos no les han entregado físico como solicitaron. 

En la web no tienen mucho en venta, la verdad.




Un saludo


----------



## Dadaria (1 Abr 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> En los foros no se han creído esa foto, yo no soy experto, pero algunos comentan que el trucaje es burdo y evidente.
> 
> ...



La Perth Mint se parece cada vez más a Rumasa, que cuando hacienda le pedía la cuenta y balance de resultados estos les enviaban fotos de las bodegas .


----------



## dmb001 (1 Abr 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Donde has leido eso?



Hace un par de semanas saltó la noticia de la India. Primero iban muy fuertes y dijeron que iban a prohibir el BC, luego cuando vieron que era imposible dijeron que iban a crear la suya, luego que ya veremos. Esos días el BC se depreció, hará un par de semanas de eso. Fue muy comentada la noticia. 

En Turquía por las mismas fechas salió a la luz el proyecto del ministerio de comercio que establecía que cada joyero debería depositar 500 gr. de oro en los bancos estatales. El oro estaría depositado como garantía y no sería devuelto a los joyeros, aunque recibirían intereses (en liras turcas supongo). 
La lira está tocando fondo cada vez que cambian de gobernador del banco central turco y conociendo a Erdogan, que está perdiendo popularidad, en vez de 500 gr. les acabará exigiendo 1 kg y espera a que no tengan corralito.

Creo que es más probable que suceda lo de Turquía que lo de la India.


----------



## IvanRios (1 Abr 2021)

QUOTE="Momo L, post: 34333429, member: 102253"]
Quieres decir que el virus es para ralentizar el colapso? Pensaba que con el virus se había acelerado todo.
[/QUOTE]
El virus, la pandèmia-s, sería la herramienta con la que pretenderian derribar el sistema económico, de producción y consumo y social para poder implementar el nuevo orden mundial, la agenda 2030. ¿Y por qué un nuevo orden? Porque el sistema capitalista sobre el que nos hemos asentado en estas décadas es insostenible, inviable, por ser este un sistema que tiende al infinito en un planeta finito. Y un planeta finito implica recursos finitos como el petróleo, pero también los minerales -entre ellos y de forma importante la plata, algo que será muy necesario en el 'nuevo mundo'-, el agua o incluso la agricultura, la cual necesita de otro recurso finito y escaso como el fósforo. Pero además, la que es insostenible es la propia población mundial y su enorme crecimiento en base a una energía muy barata y eficiente como el petróleo.

Y al sistema insostenible se unirían las ansias de las élites por imponer un sistema de ultra control mundial, y ahora lo podrán llevar a cabo con la excusa del virus, una excusa que les valdrá para todo.

Estamos al inicio de un cambio civilizatorio en todos los sentidos.


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas saltó la noticia de la India. Primero iban muy fuertes y dijeron que iban a prohibir el BC, luego cuando vieron que era imposible dijeron que iban a crear la suya, luego que ya veremos. Esos días el BC se depreció, hará un par de semanas de eso. Fue muy comentada la noticia.
> 
> En Turquía por las mismas fechas salió a la luz el proyecto del ministerio de comercio que establecía que cada joyero debería depositar 500 gr. de oro en los bancos estatales. El oro estaría depositado como garantía y no sería devuelto a los joyeros, aunque recibirían intereses (en liras turcas supongo).
> La lira está tocando fondo cada vez que cambian de gobernador del banco central turco y conociendo a Erdogan, que está perdiendo popularidad, en vez de 500 gr. les acabará exigiendo 1 kg y espera a que no tengan corralito.
> ...



En la India tienen un grave problema con la agricultura, 500 millones de personas malviven de ella, han lanzado nuevas leyes, en teoría para beneficiar a los minifundistas pero que son un coladero que finalmente beneficia a los terratenientes. Se puede liar parda allí y de paso subirnos los precios de los alimentos aquí y hundir aún más a países pobres.








La agricultura de la India sigue anclada siglos atrás. Ahora el gobierno quiere empeorarla aún más


Ha protagonizado “una de las mayores revueltas pacíficas de la historia”, que lleva seis meses en activo y afectará de forma inmediata a entre 500 y 700...




www.google.es


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> En los foros no se han creído esa foto, yo no soy experto, pero algunos comentan que el trucaje es burdo y evidente.
> 
> ...



Cuando alguien tan importante tiene que justificarse ante el ataque de alguien tan pequeño es porque tiene algo que ocultar.
Dime de que presumes y te diré de que careces.


----------



## Forcopula (1 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


>



Las sombras y las luces de la foto parecen no corresponderse con las que tiene el susodicho (el hombro izquierdo desde la perspectiva de la foto está iluminado cuando la luz viene de la derecha, y el hombro derecho tiene sombra cuando la luz que da a la plata de detrás de él en esa zona es la más iluminada)

Y encima tiene un algo que parece un burdo copia pega hecho con Photoshop, no me sorprendería que en breve alguien cuelgue la foto original sin el tío en la foto.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Abr 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Yo estaría muy tranquilo si mi riqueza estubiese colgada en una aplicación informática, respaldada por millones de kilowatios de electridad destruidos , cuyo teorico valor burbujeado no ha sido pagado por moneda fiduciaria alguna, que tiene unas comisiones por transaccion bestiales para pequeños pagos y sobre todo, sobre todo que cuando se vaya la luz no funciona....



El otro día fui al cajero y no funcionaba, Mercadona estaba cerrado, la gasolinera también. Maté un cordero y me lo hice a la brasa. Tenía al lado el AK por si alguien me lo quería comprar con oro.


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Las sombras y las luces de la foto parecen no corresponderse con las que tiene el susodicho (el hombro izquierdo desde la perspectiva de la foto está iluminado cuando la luz viene de la derecha, y el hombro derecho tiene sombra cuando la luz que da a la plata de detrás de él en esa zona es la más iluminada)
> 
> Y encima tiene un algo que parece un burdo copia pega hecho con Photoshop, no me sorprendería que en breve alguien cuelgue la foto original sin el tío en la foto.



Más sencillo, pese a su sobrepeso se ha colado entre los palets por un hueco de menos de un palmo


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aunque parezca un contrasentido, la crisis sanitaria está salvando la economía a corto plazo



No lo es, el timovirus se lo han inventado para eso.


----------



## Momo L (1 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> El virus, la pandèmia-s, es la herramienta con la que pretenden derribar el sistema económico, de producción y consumo y social para poder implementar el nuevo orden mundial, la agenda 2030. ¿Y por qué un nuevo orden? Porque el sistema capitalista sobre el que nos hemos asentado en estas décadas es insostenible, inviable, por ser este un sistema que tiende al infinito en un planeta finito. Y un planeta finito implica recursos finitos como el petróleo, pero también los minerales -entre ellos y de forma importante la plata, algo que será muy necesario en el 'nuevo mundo'-, el agua o incluso la agricultura, la cual necesita de otro recurso finito y escaso como el fósforo. Pero además, la que es insostenible es la propia población mundial y su enorme crecimiento en base a una energía muy barata y eficiente como el petróleo.
> 
> Y al sistema insostenible se unen las ansias de las élites por imponer un sistema de ultra control mundial, y ahora lo podrán llevar a cabo con la excusa del virus, una excusa que les valdrá para todo.
> 
> Estamos al inicio de un cambio civilizatorio en todos los sentidos.



Lo entiendo. Pero no serìa más fácil explicarnos que el cambio es por supervivencia de la especie? Yo al menos lo aceptaría mejor.


----------



## IvanRios (1 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Lo entiendo. Pero no serìa más fácil explicarnos que el cambio es por supervivencia de la especie? Yo al menos lo aceptaría mejor.



Decirle a la gente que no habrá recursos naturales ni energéticos para todos, que nuestro modo de vida es insostenible y que ya no podremos vivir como hasta ahora, que la misma población mundial y su crecimiento es insostenible, que la tecnología va a sustituir al ser humano hasta hacerlo prácticamente prescindible...en definitiva, que el ser humano pasará de ser el centro a ser el problema, son cosas difíciles de decir así a las claras. Mejor, piensan ellos, soltamos la pandemia y esta, o estas, serán las causantes de todos los males.


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No acabo de entender tu cruzada contra el oro. Parece que acusas al hilo de un ánimo proselitista que al menos yo no veo. Lógicamente al ser la mayoría convencidos, si alguien entra y pregunta se le suele aconsejar, pero siempre se le suelen decir los peros y se le emplaza a que se informe.
> 
> Todos somos muy conscientes que el oro ha estado lustroso lateral bajista y que ahora una corriente de inversores refugio se ha ido al BTC!, pero aun así seguimos creyendo que el oro es lo que siempre ha sido, quintaesencia de riqueza, ideal para conservar valor a lo largo del tiempo, y en especial en estos tiempos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T500 mediante Tapatalk



Eres una persona educada, respetuosa y honesta en tu comunicación, convencida de lo que expone ademas de analítica, pero sin fanatismos, aunque creo que por la misma contaminación en el hilo no percibes realmente lo que ataco, y no es precisamente el oro.
Por lo demás, agradezco y me reafirma la opinión sobre tu persona tus palabras.


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2021)

Hoy no.....MAAAÑÑÑÑANAAAA....


----------



## estupeharto (1 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Pero si va a colapsar igual, como van a preservar el poder, si sólo ganan tiempo no?



Lo que irá pasando no se puede saber 100%
Ellos tampoco. Pinta mal de todas formas, pero sobre todo para los de abajo.

Llevan muchos años viviendo con el poder y la avaricia y seguirán así.

Han engañado siempre y lo siguen haciendo.
Había petróleo de sobras....
La lucha contra la pobreza....
Contra el hambre.....
Todo por nuestro bien.....
Mascarillas, restricción de libertades, inyectarse lo que ellos quieran por obligación,....

Menos para ellos.

Pero son menos, muchos menos.
Quieren disminuir la población occidental. Desvirtuarla poco a poco... trayendo pobres, sin cultura, sin valores, para que todo vaya reventando. Promoviendo la no familia, gays, feminismo, aborto, eutanasia, economía de subsistencia....
Quieren un mundo de esclavos donde ellos manden y vivan de los demás. Es un plan ejecutado con dinero de papel de la nada, atacando desde diferentes frentes.
Con los políticos y los medios comprados, para hacerlo de forma un poco controlada y que no estalle. Pero ya veremos. Yo no creo que les será tan fácil.


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que irá pasando no se puede saber 100%
> Ellos tampoco. Pinta mal de todas formas, pero sobre todo para los de abajo.
> 
> Llevan muchos años viviendo con el poder y la avaricia y seguirán así.
> ...



Ojo, que nosotros somos iguales, en ningún momento hemos estado dispuestos los occidentales a reducir nuestro tren de vida por los países pobres. Si tuviésemos que repartir el mundo de forma equitativa, seguramente desaparecerían la mayor parte de los vehículos, el turismo, los alimentos y materias primas, la ropa, extraídos y producidos a precio de esclavitud subirían de precio.
Esto es la guerra por la supervivencia


----------



## L'omertá (1 Abr 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> otro buen artículo de nuestro compañero @antorob
> 
> *El colapso de las monedas fiduciarias.*



Lo cito para la gente lo lea que ha pasado un poco desapercibido


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aunque parezca un contrasentido, la crisis sanitaria está salvando la economía a corto plazo. Como la economía se mueve poco, pocas materias primas se consumen, permitiendo que, pese a la inyección de papel, no se produzca una inflación elevada. Aún así por ahí resopla.
> Imaginemos que, por arte de birbiloque, el coronavirus desapareciera del mapa, automáticamente la economía intentaría arrancar saltando la chispa de la bujía en ese mismo momento se evidenciaría que no hay apenas gasolina en el depósito y otra vez se pararía con un fuerte escalón de inflación. En cada salto más gente quedaría fuera del circuito económico, (los outsiders de Niño Becerra hasta que llegase a una cantidad de población) que atacara a la restante funcional (no necesariamente de forma física, si no impidiendo el funcionamiento de la economía)
> Aunque, como dice el artículo, el final será algo brusco e impredecible, no creo que sea 2021. Todavía quedan varios intentos de arranque y el virus va para largo



Bien explicado y totalmente de acuerdo.

Creo que aun nos queda tiempo en que viviremos esta vida a medio gas: mascarilla, no viajes, no consumo...

Realmente lo pueden ampliar lo que quieran con nuevas cepas y más restricciones, ya hemos visto que todo cuela.

Piensp que el punto de roptura va a ser parecido a lo que van a pasar con la plata, pueden bajar el precio lo que quieran pero cuando haya pedidos importantes (no solo unos canguros de la perth) que no puedan entregarse veremos que pasa con el precio.

Con la economia pasa lo mismo...vamos a una economia en decrecimiento, más papelitos y menos bienes y servicios...cuando llegue un punto que haya que cambiar la nevera y literalmente no haya neveras porque tardan 6 meses en venir...¿cuanto pagarías por tener una nevera?...
Imaginad ese escenario en muchos bienes y servicios...y con un monton de gente con sus cuentas a tope de pasta que cada vez sirve para comprar menos cosas, pues al haber menos bienes y servicios producidos y mucho más dinero, imaginad lo que pasará.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (1 Abr 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> El otro día fui al cajero y no funcionaba, Mercadona estaba cerrado, la gasolinera también. Maté un cordero y me lo hice a la brasa. Tenía al lado el AK por si alguien me lo quería comprar con oro.











Crisis energética de Texas de 2021 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (1 Abr 2021)

La gente no es consciente de lo cerquita que esta de comer hierbas silvestres....


----------



## estupeharto (1 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ojo, que nosotros somos iguales, en ningún momento hemos estado dispuestos los occidentales a reducir nuestro tren de vida por los países pobres. Si tuviésemos que repartir el mundo de forma equitativa, seguramente desaparecerían la mayor parte de los vehículos, el turismo, los alimentos y materias primas, la ropa, extraídos y producidos a precio de esclavitud subirían de precio.
> Esto es la guerra por la supervivencia



La gente de a pie de bien no tenemos esa responsabilidad ni ese poder ni esa culpa. Vivimos, trabajamos, no jodemos a otros, vivimos en sociedad, pagamos, etc.

Si en otros países la situación no invita a tener 5 hijos, no deberían tenerlos. Cada uno se tiene que responsabilizar de lo suyo.
Tampoco es encomiable cómo se dan a la violencia y saqueo con sus propios congéneres.

Es una mierda vivir en esos sitios. Pero nosotros no podemos hacer nada. Y los que lo pueden hacer no lo han hecho nunca, salvo vender motos y mentiras para su propio beneficio, hechos son amores y no buenas razones.

Y el despilfarro grande va por otro lado, industria armamentística, jets privados, etc


----------



## Momo L (1 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Bien explicado y totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Creo que aun nos queda tiempo en que viviremos esta vida a medio gas: mascarilla, no viajes, no consumo...
> 
> ...



Algo que podamos hacer los del montón para "salvarnos" o está todo perdido y sólo nos queda agonizar?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Algo que podamos hacer los del montón para "salvarnos" o está todo perdido y sólo nos queda agonizar?



Creo que lo unico que podemos hacer es ser jovenes, los que tienen patologias previas y los ancianos estan siendo victimas del virus, las siguientes mutaciones que vengan ademas parecen ser mas virulentas, cuando el mundo sea limpiado por el virus purificador quedaremos una generacion joven, vamos camino de la purificacion, esto puede ser esplicado por las teorias en las que la misma tierra piensa y toma conciencia de lo que necesita.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas saltó la noticia de la India. Primero iban muy fuertes y dijeron que iban a prohibir el BC, luego cuando vieron que era imposible dijeron que iban a crear la suya, luego que ya veremos. Esos días el BC se depreció, hará un par de semanas de eso. Fue muy comentada la noticia.
> 
> En Turquía por las mismas fechas salió a la luz el proyecto del ministerio de comercio que establecía que cada joyero debería depositar 500 gr. de oro en los bancos estatales. El oro estaría depositado como garantía y no sería devuelto a los joyeros, aunque recibirían intereses (en liras turcas supongo).
> La lira está tocando fondo cada vez que cambian de gobernador del banco central turco y conociendo a Erdogan, que está perdiendo popularidad, en vez de 500 gr. les acabará exigiendo 1 kg y espera a que no tengan corralito.
> ...




Aqui la mayoria de los joyeros estan arruinados desde la anterior crisis, solo los mas fuertes han quedado, piden a cada uno que de 500 gramos de oro aqui en españa y quedan una o dos joyerias por ciudad, los otros supongo que en la carcel por no haber tenido el oro.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (2 Abr 2021)

Es curioso...en la entrevista esa sobre Turquía luego de una explicacion economica muy entretenida aparece como siempre la verdadera causa de este embolado: el petroleo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Algo que podamos hacer los del montón para "salvarnos" o está todo perdido y sólo nos queda agonizar?



Sin intención de dar consejos creo que el que tenga casa en pueblo y un huerto (no es mi caso) ya lleva mucha ventaja.

A nivel economico creo que diversificar es simpre buen consejo (oro, plata, algo de bolsa en valores sólidos).

Tambien creo que hay que ponerse las pilas con las criptos, han llegado para quedarse y se está montando una galaxia financiera paralela al mundo "real", que irá absorviendo fiat por la simple razón de que en el mundo "real" los intereses son negativos y en las defis positivos y suculentos. Este hecho irá atrayendo dinero incluso de gente que en principio pasa de las Criptos. 

En teoría si te endeudas la inflacción pagara gran parte del préstamo, pero yo prefiero la libertad de deber lo menos posible al banco.

Y estar al loro para verles la intención y por donde vienen los tiros. Baraka para todos.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dmb001 (2 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui la mayoria de los joyeros estan arruinados desde la anterior crisis, solo los mas fuertes han quedado, piden a cada uno que de 500 gramos de oro aqui en españa y quedan una o dos joyerias por ciudad, los otros supongo que en la carcel por no haber tenido el oro.



En Turquía hay tradición de joyerías y como la lira turca está muy depreciada es común comprar dólares u oro, de toda la vida. 

Pero es curioso que si España no estuviera en el euro y el BCE no comprara deuda estaría peor viendo los indicadores macro de ambos países.


----------



## borgar (2 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Lo entiendo. Pero no serìa más fácil explicarnos que el cambio es por supervivencia de la especie? Yo al menos lo aceptaría mejor.



La supervivencía de la especie les trae al pairo. 

Lo único que les importa es que si sobreviven 100 millones de personas en todo el mundo, ellos seguirán estando arriba y el resto abajo.


----------



## Tolagu (2 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Algo que podamos hacer los del montón para "salvarnos" o está todo perdido y sólo nos queda agonizar?



La lucha. Derrocar las elites. Lo que siempre ha ocurrido cuando el poder alcanzó un nivel insostenible para el sometido. Primero defenderte, luego atacar. Y la gente está al límite y hasta los cojones de la situación. Cada vez se descontrola más y, de una manera u otra, acabará estallando.

Esta madrugada mantuve una larga discusión con mis primos usanos, todos contentos por haberse vacunado, todos ellos agradecidos al senil Biden. Ya le van a agradecer los impuestos que les van a calzar. Ya le agradecerán el colapso de su economía. Y ya le agradecerán que cuatro perroflautas con moño les digan lo que pueden leer o pensar. Pero oye, que existe una gran parte de la podrida sociedad occidental, que a la par de haber renunciado a sus valores seculares, se siente feliz y contenta.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Abr 2021)

Dejo aquí un link del jefe del BIS Agustín Carstens hablando de las CBDCs, operativa de su mecanismo de pago haciendo bypass a la banca tradicional y compitiendo con otros medios de pago privados, de los riesgos potenciales derivados de su uso, etc. Mucha autocomplacencia y, en mi opinión, viviendo en una ficción de control de la situación como "banco central de bancos centrales" salvadores de los problemas que han ido creando ellos mismos con sus políticas monetarias.

Ve las CBDCs como un proyecto colaborativo entre diferentes bancos centrales y minimiza sus posibles consecuencias geopolíticas derivadas del uso de las CBDCs fuera de las fronteras del emisor (currency substitution). Dice que _su naturaleza digital por si misma no basta para imponerse como divisa de reserva mundial_. 

Dejo lo que me ha parecido más relevante porque, aunque intente quitar importancia al asunto, la "sustitución de divisa", es decir, el uso cotidiano de CBDCs fuera de sus fronteras es el objetivo declarado de China. Y creo que saben que la naturaleza digital por si misma no es suficiente para su uso como reserva de valor mundial, hace falta algo más... 

En fin, que no le preocupan los riesgos del sistema de CBDCs pero no para de hablar de ello en sus discursos para tranquilizar al resto de bancos centrales que si que parecen preocupados por los efectos que puedan tener.









Central bank digital currencies: putting a big idea into practice


Remarks by Agustín Carstens, General Manager of the BIS, at the Peterson Institute for International Economics (PIIE) discussion on Central Bank Digital Currencies, Basel, 31 March 2021.




www.bis.org







> Moreover, there are policy tools in recipient economies to address the concerns of digital
> 
> currency substitution. In particular, robust legal tender provisions may promote the use of the national
> 
> ...



Se le ve confiado en que se está coordinando la integración del sistema de las diferentes CBDCs a través de los diferentes centros de innovación del BIS incluyendo a China. Pero el tema de las CBDCs y la carrera de los bancos centrales por sacar la suya propia, no ha sido una idea suya. Ha sido una decisión unilateral China que es quien va imponiendo su agenda obligando al resto a adaptarse a las reglas de juego que van creando con sus medidas.

PD. Mejor el leer el PDF. El video es soporífero, un discurso (mal) leído en un tono adormecedor...


----------



## OBDC (2 Abr 2021)

Destronar el dólar con las CBDC china les será fácil, hay más dependencia de los productos fabricados en China que del petróleo, así que los chinos, ni cortos ni perezosos venderán su producción únicamente en su CBDC y el petrodólar será un historia como hegemonía mundial.
Será interesante ver como se posiciona la City en todo este proceso, que para mi ver será la esclusa de las CBDC chinas en Europa, probable causa real del Brexit y de posicionarse los ingleses con nuevos socios.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## IvanRios (2 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Destronar el dólar con las CBDC china les será fácil, hay más dependencia de los productos fabricados en China que del petróleo, así que los chinos, ni cortos ni perezosos venderán su producción únicamente en su CBDC y el petrodólar será un historia como hegemonía mundial.
> Será interesante ver como se posiciona la City en todo este proceso, que para mi ver será la esclusa de las CBDC chinas en Europa, probable causa real del Brexit y de posicionarse los ingleses con nuevos socios.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



No es ya la dependencia occidental de China por ser esta, por haberla convertido, en la fábrica del mundo, que también (aunque sobre esto puede que el proceso sea reversible y se vaya volviendo a la localización estableciéndose así lo que han denominada "glocalización"), sino que la dependencia total occidental de China lo será por poseer China más del 90 por cien de los minerales raros del planeta, minerales que son absolutamente imprescindibles para la transición energética. No es posible transición energética ninguna sin los metales raros que posee China, por tanto no va a ser posible que la humanidad disponga de fuentes de energía sustitutivas del petróleo sin estos minerales. Así es que occidente tendrá dependencia total de China, y además, recordemos, que China va a ser la primera potencia económica, muy probablemente política, tecnológica (5G, IA...) pero también militar, así que China en buena medida será la que diseñe, junto con élites occidentales, el nuevo mundo. Y respecto a los metales: ¿dentro de estas nuevas reglas habrá una divisa respaldada en oro? Se desconoce, lo que sí es conocido es que China está cargando mucho oro desde hace años y también Rusia, así que con respaldo o no respaldo, parecería que el oro (y por supuesto la plata, metal necesario para la transición energética) va a jugar un papel muy importante en el "nuevo mundo".


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> .... hay más dependencia de los productos fabricados en China que del petróleo, ....



Y los productos fabricados en China no emplean ni petróleo ni sus derivados ¿verdad?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Abr 2021)

¿Por qué seguis dando bola a los multis de rumanillo?


----------



## OBDC (2 Abr 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Y los productos fabricados en China no emplean ni petróleo ni sus derivados ¿verdad?








Gestión de energía en China


Balance energético y capacidad de producción en China, incluyendo la comparación con los países europeos




www.datosmundial.com







"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (2 Abr 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Por qué seguis dando bola a los multis de rumanillo?



Más respeto que no soy ninguna multi, espero mejorar su listón.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## dmb001 (2 Abr 2021)

Siempre desde la barra del bar, una Turquía dentro del euro como mínimo se podría financiar al 0% y pagaría el petróleo en mejores condiciones, que por lo que dicen son sus dos problemas básicos.

También me pregunto ¿Una España con la peseta con una deuda del 120% y subiendo se podría financiar hoy fuera del euro a la Argentina o a la turca pagando un 20% de interés y con un paro juvenil del 40%? ¿Cuántos de nosotros tiene bonos turcos o argentinos?

Estamos hablando de dos países que no son ni Suecia, ni Suiza, la creme de la creme. Recuerdo en los 80 depreciar la peseta para exportar más barato o atraer más turismo pero hoy eso ya no sirve ya que turismo no hay ni habrá durante unas temporadas y ya no producimos nada. El problema de Turquía es que por mucho que deprecie para exportar más es la fuga de capitales y falta de inversiones. Y si cambian de presidente del banco central turco según con qué humor se despierte Erdogan poca seguridad dan y eso se ve en los gráficos.


----------



## OBDC (2 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Siempre desde la barra del bar, una Turquía dentro del euro como mínimo se podría financiar al 0% y pagaría el petróleo en mejores condiciones, que por lo que dicen son sus dos problemas básicos.
> 
> También me pregunto ¿Una España con la peseta con una deuda del 120% y subiendo se podría financiar hoy fuera del euro a la Argentina o a la turca pagando un 20% de interés y con un paro juvenil del 40%? ¿Cuántos de nosotros tiene bonos turcos o argentinos?
> 
> Estamos hablando de dos países que no son ni Suecia, ni Suiza, la creme de la creme. Recuerdo en los 80 depreciar la peseta para exportar más barato o atraer más turismo pero hoy eso ya no sirve ya que turismo no hay ni habrá durante unas temporadas y ya no producimos nada. El problema de Turquía es que por mucho que deprecie para exportar más es la fuga de capitales y falta de inversiones. Y si cambian de presidente del banco central turco según con qué humor se despierte Erdogan poca seguridad dan y eso se ve en los gráficos.



España se financia a la Argentina, solo que en vez de engañar al FMI, engaña a la UE que se hace la tonta para no tirarla a la puta mierda de la unión y demostrar cohesión de cara al mundo. Aunque algunos socios ya están con ganas 

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## FranMen (2 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> No es ya la dependencia occidental de China por ser esta, por haberla convertido, en la fábrica del mundo, que también (aunque sobre esto puede que el proceso sea reversible y se vaya volviendo a la localización estableciéndose así lo que han denominada "glocalización"), sino que la dependencia total occidental de China lo será por poseer China más del 90 por cien de los minerales raros del planeta, minerales que son absolutamente imprescindibles para la transición energética. No es posible transición energética ninguna sin los metales raros que posee China, por tanto no va a ser posible que la humanidad disponga de fuentes de energía sustitutivas del petróleo sin estos minerales. Así es que occidente tendrá dependencia total de China, y además, recordemos, que China va a ser la primera potencia económica, muy probablemente política, tecnológica (5G, IA...) pero también militar, así que China en buena medida será la que diseñe, junto con élites occidentales, el nuevo mundo. Y respecto a los metales: ¿dentro de estas nuevas reglas habrá una divisa respaldada en oro? Se desconoce, lo que sí es conocido es que China está cargando mucho oro desde hace años y también Rusia, así que con respaldo o no respaldo, parecería que el oro (y por supuesto la plata, metal necesario para la transición energética) va a jugar un papel muy importante en el "nuevo mundo".



Una matización importante, ¿China TIENE o extrae el 90% de las tierras raras?
En España hay bastantes tierras raras pero no las extraemos por normativa medioambiental, habría que ver qué pasaría si tuviésemos hambre.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Una matización importante, ¿China TIENE o extrae el 90% de las tierras raras?
> En España hay bastantes tierras raras pero no las extraemos por normativa medioambiental, habría que ver qué pasaría si tuviésemos hambre.



Producción sí, pero también es el poseedor de las mayores reservas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Abr 2021)

Este articulo se había citado?









Repercusiones de Basilea III en el precio del oro.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com







La parte importante es la entrada en vigor de los acuerdos de Basilea III. Si no se retrasa (nunca se puede asegurar) se aplicará desde el 1/Enero/2023. 

[Último retraso debido al coronavirus Los supervisores bancarios retrasan a 2023 la entrada en vigor de Basilea III).] 

Pero como indica el artículo (de Martínez Gallego), las auditorías a los bancos, donde tienen que tener el oro asignado en propiedad, se harán en el segundo trimestre de 2021 (si no hay cambios de última hora). Por eso los bankers deben cerrar sus posiciones cortas antes de finales de Junio. Mientras tanto es posible que veamos ajustes en el precio del oro, para forzar a los largos a vender y poder cerrar los cortos en la mejor condición posible. Es por este detalle, que el oro puede romper su zona de soporte de 1680-1700$ y dirigirse a la zona de 1500-1550$, antes de finales de Junio. Posteriormente, nada le impedirá subir con fuerza, pues beneficia el incremento de reservas de los propios bancos.


----------



## olympus1 (2 Abr 2021)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Hola conforeros.
> 
> Estoy planteandome comprar plata fisica, ¿merece la pena?



No lo dudes


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Abr 2021)

Buenas,

Rescato un artículo del compañero de Rankia "Steelman1234" titulado: *"La mejor inversión de la historia"* y, escrito en septiembre de 2020.





.





.





.

Aquí lo tenéis al completo:





__





La mejor inversión de la historia


Mucha gente asiste atónita a la subida espectacular de Tesla o Apple, viendo como el Nasdaq se va al cielo y es tarde para tomar posiciones. Por otro lado hay miedo, porque la situación económica es deplorable y no coincide con la posición de las bolsas americanas en máximos históricos. Saben que...




www.rankia.com







Desconocía la regla 589, pero cuando alguien se molesta en regular cualquier cuestión, es que tiene previsto un escenario de probabilidad absoluta.


Saludos


----------



## Pleonasmo (2 Abr 2021)

olympus1 dijo:


> No lo dudes



Ayer justo lo mire (en andorrano) y 50 monedas de plata de valor real 1060 aprox, me salia a 1300...(el IVA) es lo que me echa para atras, la verdad...


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Abr 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Rescato un artículo del compañero de Rankia "Steelman1234" titulado: *"La mejor inversión de la historia"* y, escrito en septiembre de 2020.
> 
> ...



Interesante

Veamos las etapas de una escasez. 

1) Pre-escasez: los usuarios tendrán que esperar de 3 a 6 semanas más para los envíos. Entonces los precios pueden subir a $ 20-30 / oz.

2) Escasez: los usuarios esperarán de 6 semanas a 4 meses adicionales para obtener plata. Entonces, los precios pueden subir por encima de los máximos históricos de $ 50 / oz.

3) Súper escasez: los usuarios tienen que esperar más de 4 meses para recibir sus envíos de plata. El precio oscilará entre $ 100 y precios que no creerá. 



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Abr 2021)

Los de WSS van a entrevistar a Lyn Alden, la inversora élfica. Esta tia ya arrastra a mucha gente, empiezo a creer en estos Silverbacks

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estanflacion (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## Josebs (3 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Una matización importante, ¿China TIENE o extrae el 90% de las tierras raras?
> En España hay bastantes tierras raras pero no las extraemos por normativa medioambiental, habría que ver qué pasaría si tuviésemos hambre.



Que los dirigentes progres repartirían la miseria...


----------



## Gusman (3 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He sido igual de brasas o incluso algo menos que los que decian que iba a subir y no ha subido.
> 
> Si he conseguido que alguien no comprara plata cuando estaba tan cara y ahora puede ir comprando mas barato el cielo me estara esperando.



Tambien hiciste que nadie compre bitcoin. Vas a ir directo al infierno


----------



## Josebs (3 Abr 2021)

Buenos días, un video creo que interesante :


----------



## Tolagu (3 Abr 2021)

Lo mejor son moneditas, de las que "no" tienen valor numismático. Pero premium vas a pagar.

Si metes el dinero en plata (a la que se le supone mayor potencial de revalorización a día de hoy), 10,000 euros te van a proporcionar unos cuantos ladrillazos de a kilo. Yo diversificaría entre oro y plata y metería monedas pequeñas (en oro). También tienes los "folios" con 50 grs en "lingotitos de 1 gr" , que están bien pero pagas un huevo de premium.


----------



## Orooo (3 Abr 2021)

Un tubo de 25 soberanos y te sobran euros


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (3 Abr 2021)

La compra de este TROLL


De 214e (29.03)

se convierten en 250e (03.04 12:05pm)

y hoy son 300e (03.04 12:40pm)

La misma compra ya le ha dado un 40% extra. Y OJOOOOO, que desde las 12:05 hasta las 12:40 le ha sacado 50 pavos!!!!!

Este tio es un trolazo de cuidado, no le hagais ni pvto caso. En otros hilos va de emprendedor de exito ninguneando a sus empleados. Que se busque la vida. Es un prepotente que va de sabelotodo. Buscate la vida chato

este es el monger que dijo que 200e representan el 0.000001 de su capital para invertir. JAJAJAJAJAJA MONGUEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (3 Abr 2021)

JAJAJAJA, los soberanos de plata como himversihon pesan lo mismo que tu cabeza, CERO. No existen MAMARRACHO, deja de trolear

Ya es la segunda vez que dices que me ignoras a ver si lo haces de una vez y dejo de leer tus mierdas


----------



## Long_Gamma (3 Abr 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lo mejor son moneditas, de las que "no" tienen valor numismático. Pero premium vas a pagar.
> 
> Si metes el dinero en plata (a la que se le supone mayor potencial de revalorización a día de hoy), 10,000 euros te van a proporcionar unos cuantos ladrillazos de a kilo. Yo diversificaría entre oro y plata y metería monedas pequeñas (en oro). También tienes los "folios" con 50 grs en "lingotitos de 1 gr" , que están bien pero pagas un huevo de premium.



No estoy seguro que ese formato sea el mejor. Depende de cual sea tu lucha.

Si quieres protegerte contra una inflación desbocada, un escenario en el que se impone el trueque ante la perdida de confianza del emisor /garante de la moneda, entonces monedas pequeñas estándar. A mi me gustan las de una onza, da igual que mint las acuñe. Moneda vieja yo paso, aunque hay gente a la que le gusta “ya que lo que importa es el contenido de plata”. En un escenario como el anteriormente descrito, estoy más tranquilo con onzas brillantes (y al que voy a comprar, probablemente también).
Si tu lucha es contra el COMEX y la manipulación & supresión de la plata: lingote 1000oz o PSLV. Comprando onzas y lingote pequeño, aumentas las primas y no trasladas la presión al manipulador. Tu presión se queda en la mint, la que transforma los lingotes 1000oz COMEX o loco London en monster boxes. Ya que al CEO de la Perth mint, libertad Mexico etc… alguien les da unos toques en la espalda y les “aconseja” parar la producción (para que no consuman mas lingote 1000oz, que la cosa esta caliente). Y así es como terminas pagando 20%+ extra por tus onzas y lingotes menores.
Herramientas diferentes para cada propósito. Diferentes armas para cada batalla.

Yo no confió en la mayoría de dealers (especialmente españoles pero extranjeros también). No están con nosotros, en ninguna de las dos batallas de arriba: miran por su negocio exclusivamente. Visión cortoplacista española clásica. Los dealers USA, hay buenos y comprometidos con la causa. Pero, con la brutal demanda retail, el que no acudan a la entrega en el COMEX, cambien warrants por lingotes 1000oz y se embolsen un 15% aprox (20% gastos) al venderlo retail no me encaja… Hay alguien que les disuade probablemente… o en su accionariado hay alguno con sede en WallStreet… Acudir a la entrega COMEX NY no es complicado si resides en USA, un mindundi como yo ha estudiado el proceso.


----------



## Tolagu (3 Abr 2021)

El problema que tendrás es cuando los quieras vender. Claro está que se pude liar el armagedón financiero y que acaben quitandotelos de las manos. Pero parece más inteligente usar monedas más pequeñas, o los "lingotitos" más pequeños. Los soberanos de los que te habó @Orooo pueden ser una buena opción. Y si no quieres palpar el metal, los etf de sprott van con respaldo real en físico.


----------



## Tolagu (3 Abr 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> No estoy seguro que ese formato sea el mejor. Depende de cual sea tu lucha.
> 
> Si quieres protegerte contra una inflación desbocada, un escenario en el que se impone el trueque ante la perdida de confianza del emisor /garante de la moneda, entonces monedas pequeñas estándar. A mi me gustan las de una onza, da igual que mint las acuñe. Moneda vieja yo paso, aunque hay gente a la que le gusta “ya que lo que importa es el contenido de plata”. En un escenario como el anteriormente descrito, estoy más tranquilo con onzas brillantes (y al que voy a comprar, probablemente también).
> Si tu lucha es contra el COMEX y la manipulación & supresión de la plata: lingote 1000oz o PSLV. Comprando onzas y lingote pequeño, aumentas las primas y no trasladas la presión al manipulador. Tu presión se queda en la mint, la que transforma los lingotes 1000oz COMEX o loco London en monster boxes. Ya que al CEO de la Perth mint, libertad Mexico etc… alguien les da unos toques en la espalda y les “aconseja” parar la producción (para que no consuman mas lingote 1000oz, que la cosa esta caliente). Y así es como terminas pagando 20%+ extra por tus onzas y lingotes menores.
> ...



Básicamente de acuerdo, aunque yo no estoy en ningún tipo de lucha. Prefiero PSLV y algún otro de sprott que los megalingotes que, por otro lado, exceden el presupuesto del que habló @CharlieMonguer. Y sigo creyendo que el reparto oro/plata es más adecuado.


----------



## Tolagu (3 Abr 2021)

Sprott


Sprott is a global investment manager specializing in precious metals and real assets investing. Sprott offers a range of investment solutions including physical...




sprott.com




.


----------



## jorlau (4 Abr 2021)

En Degiro tienes

PSLV (plata) y PHYS (oro)


----------



## tristezadeclon (4 Abr 2021)

parece q la campaña de los wallstreetsilver comienza a dar resultados, y ojo q la casa de moneda de austria vende las filarmónicas a 30 pavos, y aún así se las quitan de las manos

seguro q nos explican q es algo coyuntural

conforme vayan pasando las semanas vamos a comprobar si es coyuntural o si es estructural


----------



## IvanRios (4 Abr 2021)

*Principales minerales estratégicos*

Los expertos hablan que 28 son los minerales, considerados como “imprescindibles para el funcionamiento de la economía mundial”. Aparecen en primer término el cobre, plomo, zinc, estaño, platino y uranio, siguiéndoles rápidamente en la escala de preferencias la plata, las calizas y las tierras raras. Minerales como el coltán, niobio, berilio o molibdeno han ingresado en esta lista debido a los últimos avances tecnológicos.


----------



## Josebs (4 Abr 2021)

Las ventas del American Silver Eagle en el primer trimestre superan los 11 millones de onzas - Oroinformación


A pesar de que las primas para las monedas de inversión Silver Eagles (Águilas de plata) siguen siendo bastante altas, las ventas de la US Mint de este mes continúan al rojo vivo. En solo cinco días, la Casa de la Moneda de Estados Unidos vendió 850.000 de estos bullion. En marzo, las ventas de...




oroinformacion.com





Se ve que les va el cambiar papelitos de colores que les envían a casa en cheques por onzitas de la mint.


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Abr 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 617067
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buenas,


*La foto de la Ceca Austriaca está trucada*, no digo que lo hayas hecho tú, pero está trucada.

Le falta el aviso sobre la disponibilidad del producto, y es que desde hace varios años, la Ceca Austriaca, blinda la venta de bullion oro, plata y platino en festivos, permite la compra de los artículos de colección, pero no los que llama de inversión.

*Availability Currently unavailable
Product only available from Mon-Fri between 9am - 4pm*

Aquí te paso la captura y debajo el link a la tienda.









Vienna Philharmonic – 1 Ounce Fine Silver


A full ounce of silver at an attractive price: perfect for investing, collecting and giving. The Vienna Philharmonic 1 Ounce Fine Silver is available without packaging or in a fine red case.




www.muenzeoesterreich.at






Saludos.


----------



## Tolagu (4 Abr 2021)

Te lo ha respondido @jorlau pero si, esos dos y el CEF que es mixto, aunque ni idea acerca de si están disponibles en degiro


----------



## timi (4 Abr 2021)

*El oro sube a medida que la fe financiera se debilita*
4 de abril de 2021
Por Matthew Piepenburg

*Una Oda a la Facultad de Derecho*
En las últimas semanas, he sido autor de *muchos informes que* apuntan hacia la certeza de la inflación tanto actual como ascendente en el futuro, lo que, por supuesto, es favorable a la dirección del precio a largo plazo del oro.
Dicho esto, también bromeé diciendo que lo único cierto en la vida es la _incertidumbre_ ; y sin embargo me aferré a mi _certeza_ inflacionaria .
Con esta paradoja confesada abiertamente, uno de mis antiguos profesores de derecho me envió un correo electrónico cortés pero desafiante para presentar un caso contrario a la inflación, como él me había enseñado (y a muchos otros) a hacer como parte de una educación legal de 3 años en la visión. dos lados de cada patrón de hechos.
Y así, por deferencia a un profesor sabio, así como por la humildad de ver más que la propia certeza, demos a la deflación una mirada justa, así como un argumento justo.
Al final, afortunadamente, el resultado neto es el mismo para el oro: sus mejores días aún están por venir.
*El caso de la deflación*
A pesar de todas las razones discutidas en informes anteriores (es decir, oferta monetaria, *superciclos de materias primas* , gasto deficitario y *garantías de crédito gubernamentales* a los bancos comerciales) en cuanto a lo que vemos como la inevitabilidad _actual_ y _futura_ de la inflación creciente, hay muchas individuos, incluidos los partidarios del oro, que ven un horizonte muy diferente.
Es decir, hay muchos que ven un escenario _deflacionario_ más bien inflacionario por delante.
Los argumentos clave de los pensadores deflacionistas no deben ser objeto de burla ni ignorarlos.
Su argumento principal a favor de la deflación se reduce a una simple idea, a saber: cuando las economías y los mercados se estancan (o incluso colapsan), esto conduce a una dramática desaceleración en la demanda del consumidor y, por lo tanto, a una dramática caída en los precios al consumidor, es decir. _deflación_ .
Huelga decir que las condiciones económicas actuales son todo menos robustas, lo que favorece una premisa deflacionaria.
A finales de 2020 en general, y durante la pandemia global en particular, el mundo fue testigo de niveles extremos de exceso de capacidad (es decir, superávit en lugar de demanda) en mano de obra, manufactura, venta minorista y bienes raíces comerciales.
Este año, los bancos, por ejemplo, ya están comunicando que en un mundo posterior a COVID, requerirán un 40% menos de espacio de oficina, ya que desde entonces se han implementado más y más sistemas para administrar las operaciones fuera de los entornos de oficina tradicionales.
Todos estos factores de exceso de capacidad, desde el espacio minorista hasta el espacio de oficinas comerciales, se podría argumentar con sensatez, apuntan hacia fuerzas deflacionarias continuas en lugar de inflacionarias en el futuro.
En cuanto al asombroso crecimiento de la oferta monetaria desatada por los bancos centrales mundiales que imprimen billones de monedas fiduciarias a niveles récord desde 2008 en general, y el período COVID 2020 en particular, el campo de la deflación puede argumentar aún más (y sensatamente) que esa creación de dinero extrema no ha provocado un aumento de la inflación, incluida la hiperinflación.
Esto, argumentan legítimamente, se debe a la simple razón de que todas esas monedas fiduciarias impresas nunca ingresan a la economía real, sino que permanecen contenidas dentro de un circuito cerrado de departamentos del Tesoro, bancos centrales, bancos comerciales y Wall Street, no el real (es decir, Main Street) economía donde la velocidad del dinero realmente puede hacer su daño inflacionario.
En resumen, mientras los bancos centrales actúen como prestamistas internos de último recurso para los departamentos del tesoro del gobierno y los directores ejecutivos sobrepagados, todo ese dinero impreso estará contenido de manera segura detrás de una represa similar a Hoover de los balances bancarios, no la economía real donde tales niveles de el crecimiento del dinero haría y puede causar su daño inflacionario.
Lo suficientemente justo. Buenos puntos.
De hecho, estas opiniones deflacionarias tienen un sentido lógico y sería arrogante simplemente descartarlas.
Dicho esto, hay algunos errores clave, sostengo, en las premisas detrás de esa lógica.
En resumen, permítanme ahora cambiar el papel de una defensa deflacionaria a un fiscal deflacionista.
*Agujeros en el caso de deflación ...*
En primer lugar, el argumento deflacionario más amplio de que todo este dinero del banco central puede permanecer y permanecerá contenido dentro de un circuito cerrado fuera de Main Street no es de hecho el caso.
Para 2020, por ejemplo, la Fed pasó de ser un _prestamista_ de último recurso a un _gastador_ de último recurso, realizando compras directas en varios ETF de crédito e incluso en emisiones específicas de bonos corporativos.
Esto significa que el dinero del banco central estaba comenzando a filtrarse _fuera_ de la "presa de aspiración" anterior (consolidada por los bancos centrales, departamentos del tesoro y bancos comerciales) y, por lo tanto, directamente al mundo real.
Por cierto, esta tendencia es altamente _inflacionaria_ más que deflacionaria.
Además, el campo deflacionario ignora las cantidades masivas (y crecientes) de monedas fiduciarias que van directamente a la economía real inmediatamente después de un estímulo fiscal sin precedentes (es decir, gasto deficitario) a medida que los gobiernos, especialmente en los EE. UU., Envían billones de dólares directamente manos de consumidores y empresas en forma de cheques de alivio COVID, préstamos PPP y otras políticas de “Paquete de atención”.
Ese "dinero de reparto" viaja directamente a Main Street.
Por supuesto, billones de dólares que fluyen directamente hacia Main Street conducen a un aumento en la velocidad de ese dinero, que nuevamente, es una fuerza _inflacionaria_ más que deflacionaria.
Finalmente, vale la pena repetirles a todos los pensadores deflacionistas que la misma escala utilizada para medir la inflación en los EE. UU., A saber, el Índice de Precios al Consumidor publicado por los escritores creativos de la Oficina de Estadísticas Laborales, es *una farsa abierta* .
Como he argumentado en informes anteriores, la medida real de la inflación del IPC para 2021 estaba más cerca del 9%, no la tasa creativa y ficticia del 2% promulgada en un Washington DC desafiado por la verdad (es decir, desesperado).
Dicho de otra manera, la inflación no es un debate; es _ya_ aquí.
En resumen, los argumentos de la deflación y la inflación, así como el debate, seguirán enfureciendo, y aunque veo un futuro claramente inflacionario, no estoy ciego a las fuerzas deflacionarias o aquellos que prevén más de lo mismo.
*¿El oro realmente se preocupa por el debate sobre inflación / deflación?*
Igual de importante, y quizás más dramático, también tenemos que plantear una pregunta adicional, y tal vez incluso blasfema cuando se trata de la fijación de precios del oro, a saber: ¿Le importa al oro este debate de inflación / deflación?
Es decir, vale la pena subrayar aquí que los movimientos del precio del oro en general, y el papel del oro como fuerza contraria al aumento de la degradación de la moneda en particular, es y puede ser relativamente independiente de si el mundo se vuelve inflacionario o deflacionario en el corto o largo plazo.
Sí, por supuesto, la inflación sigue importando, en la medida en que los precios del oro suben más cuando la tasa de inflación excede los rendimientos nominales de los bonos del gobierno a 10 años.
Estos *rendimientos reales negativos* , como expuse en un informe separado, son escenarios absolutamente ideales para la fijación de precios del oro.
Pero tenga en cuenta que todo lo que se requiere para una configuración de oro tan ideal no es que la inflación se dispare a la luna (es decir, hiperinflación), sino simplemente que las tasas de inflación sean más altas que los rendimientos / tasas nominales, que es un futuro que veo como inevitable. y constante, y por lo tanto, un viento de cola importante para el oro a largo plazo.
*¿El aumento de las tasas es realmente una amenaza para el oro?*
A pesar de los temores histéricos de aumento de las tasas, que son un claro viento en contra de los precios del oro, la mayoría de los realistas tienen pocas o ninguna duda de que, en el corto plazo, los gobiernos continuarán creando liquidez para comprar bonos y, por lo tanto, mantendrán comprimidos los rendimientos nominales.
Esto se debe a que los niveles de deuda pública mundial están en niveles tan altos que sus bancos centrales no tendrán otra opción, al menos a corto plazo, que hacer "lo que sea necesario" para mantener _artificialmente_ bajo el costo de esa deuda (es decir, tasas y rendimientos). que los gobiernos globales, incluso los de EE. UU., no se vuelvan insolventes en un mundo de tasas en aumento _natural_ . 
Y en cuanto a las tasas nominales, las personas pueden estar correteando, gritando y preocuparse por los llamados rendimientos “Rematar”, pero la gente, 1,6% o incluso 2% los rendimientos de los EE.UU. de 10 años es territorio apenas sangrado por la nariz (y sigue siendo _negativo_ cuando se ajusta por incluso la inflación informada erróneamente).
Por lo tanto, en comparación con eras más normales, los rendimientos en esta “nueva normalidad” rota son notablemente bajos y, por todas las razones de _Realpolitik_ discutidas anteriormente, no subirán mucho más en el corto plazo.





Dadas estas tasas nominales históricamente bajas, la mayoría de los inversores informados ven muy pocas ventajas en los bonos y, como tal, continúan comprando plata y oro.
De hecho, los rendimientos nominales tendrían que subir al menos al 3% para que los inversores en oro salgan del espacio de los metales preciosos en grandes cantidades, y no esperamos que los rendimientos nominales alcancen esos niveles, nuevamente, porque gobiernos como los EE. UU. (O las corporaciones en el S&P) no podía permitirse tasas tan sostenidas.
En resumen, no luche contra una Fed desesperada.
Además, incluso si los bancos centrales colapsaran mañana bajo el peso de su propia deuda grotesca y su mala gestión, y los rendimientos y las tasas se dispararan a la luna, también lo haría la inflación y, por lo tanto, también los precios del oro.
De cualquier manera: el oro gana.
Mientras tanto, la mayoría de nosotros también sabemos que la Fed sirve a Wall Street, no a Main Street. Siempre ha; siempre lo haré.
No hace falta decir que la burbuja actual (y peligrosa) del mercado de valores es casi lo único de lo que puede presumir Estados Unidos, y las tasas más bajas son el viento podrido bajo las alas de este mercado podrido, que la Fed seguirá luchando por apoyar, Main Al diablo con la calle.
No olvide también que a los CEO dentro de este sistema corrupto y manipulado se les paga en función del precio de las acciones, no de los beneficios y las ganancias.
Las tasas más bajas artificiales, cortesía de su Rich Uncle Fed, ayudarán a los sobrinos mimados del S&P a seguir pidiendo préstamos baratos y recomprar sus propias acciones para hacer que sus acciones, que de otro modo serían zombis, suban debido a la deuda en lugar del flujo de caja libre.
En caso de que piensen que soy un cínico, compruébelo usted mismo:





*El viento de cola real del oro: demanda directa del consumidor*
Además, y con referencia específica al precio del oro, el verdadero impulsor de su precio ha sido, y siempre será, la demanda directa de los consumidores.
De hecho, dicha demanda está impulsada por variables que van mucho más allá de las tasas de interés y los debates sobre inflación / deflación.
De hecho, dicha demanda está impulsada mucho más por la emoción que por las matemáticas o los elevados informes de mercado como este.
Más específicamente, la demanda de oro aumenta cuando la fe en la estabilidad política y social, las políticas económicas y el valor de la moneda cae cada vez más hacia el sótano del tiempo.
Y como todos hemos descubierto durante muchos años y muchos informes de mercado objetivos, la fe en cada una de estas áreas críticas se ha hundido, y seguirá hundiéndose, hacia nuevos mínimos, como lo hacen todos los sistemas saturados de deuda.
Tal fe en declive en la mala gestión total del sistema financiero global ayuda a explicar por qué el oro (a pesar de todo el entusiasmo maníaco por BTC y los temores de un aumento de las tasas o incluso una inflación moderada) sigue atrayendo la demanda de los consumidores.





En definitiva, y a pesar de todo el complejo discurso técnico, matemático y académico sobre las fuerzas inflacionarias y deflacionarias, la fe en el sistema financiero, o más bien una creciente _falta de fe_ en él, siempre estará entre las fuerzas más fuertes detrás de la demanda de oro.
No hace falta decir que nuestra fe en Matterhorn Asset Management en el sistema financiero global ha sido abiertamente débil durante décadas, por lo que creamos nuestro servicio único de metales preciosos en Suiza años antes de esta tormenta cada vez mayor en los sistemas monetario, bancario comercial y monetario. comenzó a aparecer en los titulares.
Tampoco estábamos solos en esta creciente falta de fe, incluida nuestra abierta falta de fe en el _papel_ moneda y en el _papel_ negociado (en los mercados de futuros) para valorar mal el precio del _papel_ del oro, lo que no tiene nada que ver con la demanda real de _papel_ precio del oro y, por lo tanto, del oro físico cuando se compara con monedas siempre degradadas.
Curiosamente, este indicador crítico de fe y el hecho de que el sistema financiero global está tan abiertamente roto (desde *los Tweets* de *Elon* hasta el doble *discurso* de Powell, o desde *la fijación de precios de COMEX* hasta la mentira del IPC) sirve como la razón principal detrás de nuestra confianza en que el oro funcionará. alcanzar máximos mucho más altos en los próximos años.
Dicho de manera aún más simple, a medida que aumenta la conciencia de la creciente mala gestión del sistema bancario, financiero, económico y monetario mundial, la fe en el mismo disminuye.
Y de esta falta de fe, nuestra convicción en los días dorados que se avecinan por el oro solo surge con cada día que pasa.




https://goldswitzerland.com/gold-rises-as-financial-faith-weakens/


----------



## Pintxen (4 Abr 2021)

Os propongo un juego a todos:

Recibes la llamada de una notaría y te comunican que eres uno de las cinco personas que ha recibido una herencia que consiste en cinco propiedades guardadas en sendas cámaras acorazadas de un banco. Son los ahorros de un antepasado tuyo de principios del siglo XX y cada cámara guarda algo que equivale al sueldo de un año de la época. Cada heredero recibirá una llave. Todos saben qué contiene cada cámara. Tú eres el primero en elegir qué llave quieres. 
Qué llave eliges sabiendo que las cámaras contienes lo siguiente?:
1- Latas de arenque de principios del siglo XX compradas con el sueldo de todo un año de esa época, no se sabe la fecha de caducidad ni el estado del contenido.
2- Billetes de curso legal de valor variable de esa época equivalentes al sueldo de un año.
3- Las escrituras de una propiedad inmueble adquirida con el sueldo de un año de la época, no sabemos qué tipo de propiedad ni su ubicación, puede ser un piso en una gran ciudad o un terreno en una zona rural.
4- Acciones en una empresa adquiridas con el sueldo de todo un año de la época, no sabemos de qué empresa, si ha crecido o ha desaparecido.
5- Monedas y lingotes de oro y plata en proporción variable adquiridas con el sueldo de todo un año de la época.

A ver qué elige la gente, esto es una especie de encuesta.


----------



## quaver (4 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Os propongo un juego a todos:
> 
> Recibes la llamada de una notaría y te comunican que eres uno de las cinco personas que ha recibido una herencia que consiste en cinco propiedades guardadas en sendas cámaras acorazadas de un banco. Son los ahorros de un antepasado tuyo de principios del siglo XX y cada cámara guarda algo que equivale al sueldo de un año de la época. Cada heredero recibirá una llave. Todos saben qué contiene cada cámara. Tú eres el primero en elegir qué llave quieres.
> Qué llave eliges sabiendo que las cámaras contienes lo siguiente?:
> ...



Mi respuesta es 5.


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Son los ahorros de un antepasado tuyo de principios del siglo XX y cada cámara guarda algo que equivale al sueldo de un año de la época. Cada heredero recibirá una llave. Todos saben qué contiene cada cámara.
> 
> 2- Billetes de curso legal de valor variable de esa época equivalentes al sueldo de un año.



Los billetes, sin lugar a duda (espero que sean sin circular y correlativos).


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 Abr 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Los billetes, sin lugar a duda (espero que sean sin circular y correlativos).



Falta informacion en el juego, seria jugar a la loteria, daria igual cual opcion cojas pues es totalmente aleatorio.

Que tipo de ancestro era, un terrateniente o un muerto de hambre al que esplotaban, esto por ejemplo es fundamental para poder escoger ????

Si era un terrateniente podemos hacer cabalas para ver que opcion podria tener mejor pronostico, si era un muerto de hambre posiblemente los billetes valgan para los coleccionistas mas que un par de monedas de plata pues siendo un muerto de hambre no le habria dado para mucho mas en aquella epoca en la que la plata si valia algo a diferencia de hoy en dia.

Cuantos billetes podia ganar un tieso en ese siglo y a cuanto estaba la plata para saber cuantos billetes necesitaban para comprar plata ?

Un billete antiguo puedes venderlo por una pasta dependiendo de que tipo de billete sea y su epoca, tambien puede valer casi nada.


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2021)

Hombre, Notrabajo34, la gracia del juego es saber que cada cosa en su día tenía el valor de un sueldo de todo un año pero no tener la certeza de lo que valdría hoy en día.
No faltan datos, lo que te faltan son conocimientos y poder de análisis. No hace falta ser muy listo para saber que el sueldo de una persona humilde de esa época no daba para acumular ahorros por valor de cinco años de sueldo.


----------



## Furillo (5 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Os propongo un juego a todos:
> 
> Recibes la llamada de una notaría y te comunican que eres uno de las cinco personas que ha recibido una herencia que consiste en cinco propiedades guardadas en sendas cámaras acorazadas de un banco. Son los ahorros de un antepasado tuyo de principios del siglo XX y cada cámara guarda algo que equivale al sueldo de un año de la época. Cada heredero recibirá una llave. Todos saben qué contiene cada cámara. Tú eres el primero en elegir qué llave quieres.
> Qué llave eliges sabiendo que las cámaras contienes lo siguiente?:
> ...



Mi primera opción sería "Monedas y lingotes de oro y plata", sin dudarlo.


----------



## OBDC (5 Abr 2021)

Salarios y desigualdad: empleados, funcionarios y militares (1900-1933)


De Miguel Artola Blanco La desigualdad de la renta y de la riqueza están atrayendo una creciente atención de la opinión pública. Uno de los ámbitos en donde mayores avances se han producido es en el estudio de los grupos de altos ingresos por medio de registros fiscales. Utilizando las estadístic




nadaesgratis.es





Independiente del nivel salarial, me queda muy claro que elegiría.
Siempre las tierras, que han mantenido un constante y permanente incremento de precio desde que la demografía se ha incrementado.
En el peor de los casos, y considerando que en España se vivía de explotaciones rurales, y para tales efectos se necesitaría un mínimo de una hectárea, al precio actual de la tierra sin explotación se le pidria sacar unos 20.000 €. 
Considerando además que las explotaciones se hacían cerca de los pueblos, lo más probable que estas tierras ya se las haya "tragado" el pueblo y sean urbanas.
La apuesta es clara 12.000 € en lingotes o 10.000 metros de tierra (minimo 20.000 € si es un rústico inhábil) y si tengo la suerte de que es urbano mínimo 300 € el metro x 10.000 unos 3.000.000, pero suponiendo que el suelo se haya consumido el 50% el Ayuntamiento para su recalificación, me gustan igualmente los 1.500 K.
Obviamente que el que no sabe es como ciego y se puede quedar feliz con su tesoro.
En la vida hay que saber de todo y no creerse que de listo que se es uno tiene la verdad absoluta.
Obviamente también me puedo equivocar, pero ante los datos que se aportan están puesto a huevos la "apuesta" de elección 
Oros o tierras imposible perder, pero tierras con una gran posibilidad (muy alta) de ganar muchísimo.


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Os propongo un juego a todos:
> 
> Recibes la llamada de una notaría y te comunican que eres uno de las cinco personas que ha recibido una herencia que consiste en cinco propiedades guardadas en sendas cámaras acorazadas de un banco. Son los ahorros de un antepasado tuyo de principios del siglo XX y cada cámara guarda algo que equivale al sueldo de un año de la época. Cada heredero recibirá una llave. Todos saben qué contiene cada cámara. Tú eres el primero en elegir qué llave quieres.
> Qué llave eliges sabiendo que las cámaras contienes lo siguiente?:
> ...



1. Me pido Latas de Arenque para el Mad Max.....


----------



## andresenciso (5 Abr 2021)

Me quedo el terreno. He tomado como referencia el año 1920, el sueldo medio anual de un español en 1.000 pesetas, el cambio peseta dólar en 6 pesetas a un dólar y el precio del de la onza de oro en 20 dólares y me salen 8 onzas de oro aprox.

Prefiero jugarmela con el terreno, que con un poco de suerte vale más de 12.000 euros.


----------



## Forcopula (5 Abr 2021)

andresenciso dijo:


> Me quedo el terreno. He tomado como referencia el año 1920, el sueldo medio anual de un español en 1.000 pesetas, el cambio peseta dólar en 6 pesetas a un dólar y el precio del de la onza de oro en 20 dólares y me salen 8 onzas de oro aprox.
> 
> Prefiero jugarmela con el terreno, que con un poco de suerte vale más de 12.000 euros.



El terreno debido a la usucapión es más que probable que no puedas recuperarlo.

Usucapión: La usucapión, también llamada prescripción adquisitiva o positiva, es un modo de adquirir la propiedad de una cosa. La prescripción adquisitiva compete a aquella persona que, mediante el transcurso de cierto tiempo y bajo las condiciones establecidas por la ley, ha poseído un bien inmueble, y se ejerce contra quien aparezca como propietario de esos bienes en el Registro Público de la Propiedad, con el fin de que se declare que se ha consumado y que ha adquirido por prescripción la propiedad del inmueble.


----------



## OBDC (5 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> El terreno debido a la usucapión es más que probable que no puedas recuperarlo.
> 
> Usucapión: La usucapión, también llamada prescripción adquisitiva o positiva, es un modo de adquirir la propiedad de una cosa. La prescripción adquisitiva compete a aquella persona que, mediante el transcurso de cierto tiempo y bajo las condiciones establecidas por la ley, ha poseído un bien inmueble, y se ejerce contra quien aparezca como propietario de esos bienes en el Registro Público de la Propiedad, con el fin de que se declare que se ha consumado y que ha adquirido por prescripción la propiedad del inmueble.



Eso es una hipótesis al juego propuesto, como también se puede esperar (lo más lógico) que el abuelo hubiera sido sabio y por seguridad haya escondido el oro y no lo encuentre nadie jamás o si lo encuentra alguien pase según el código civil a ser parte del que lo encuentre y del que sea propietario del inmueble donde se encuentre, sino fue que lo enterró en un sitio actualmente público que pasa a ser directamente del estado.
Si también lo hubiera enterrado en una tierra que hubiera sido "usucupada", mal asunto, así que si hubiera "usucupacion", tanto oro como tierras perdidas.
El supuesto en el juego es de que todo existe y esta identificado y la trampa es que con el oro se sabe lo que es porque el oro es oro, no tiene cientos de variables y eso lo entiende hasta un bebé de jardín de infantes, y con lo demás no....hay que saber y conocer 
No es necesario agregar más trampas para que la respuesta sea el oro para el desprevenido viandante que no haga análisis y responda impulsivamente "el oro, el oro, a mi darme el oro".
Lo cierto es que conozco muchos más que se hicieron ricos con legados de tierras que con legados de ninguna otra cosa y creo que todos en este foro también.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2021)

Yo me voy a mojar.
Elijo las monedas de oro y plata.
Los que habláis de terreno estais especulando, en el juego se indica que son las escrituras de una propiedad inmobiliaria, por lo tanto puede ser un terreno, un pinar, una casa, una cuadra, etc...


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2021)

La propiedad inmobiliaria es mi segunda opción, pero le veo sus peligros. Conozco una persona que se compró un terreno para ir los fines de semana, años más tarde la zona fué declarada parque natural y ahora no puede ni cortar una rama sin permiso. 
También puede ser una casa en uno de los por desgracia muchos pueblos abandonados desde entonces, igual no tiene ni acometidas de agua, saneamiento, electricidad.... 
Qué me decís de las acciones? Y si son de Cocacola?


----------



## estupeharto (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## andresenciso (5 Abr 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> El terreno debido a la usucapión es más que probable que no puedas recuperarlo.
> 
> Usucapión: La usucapión, también llamada prescripción adquisitiva o positiva, es un modo de adquirir la propiedad de una cosa. La prescripción adquisitiva compete a aquella persona que, mediante el transcurso de cierto tiempo y bajo las condiciones establecidas por la ley, ha poseído un bien inmueble, y se ejerce contra quien aparezca como propietario de esos bienes en el Registro Público de la Propiedad, con el fin de que se declare que se ha consumado y que ha adquirido por prescripción la propiedad del inmueble.



Hombre, pues entonces no es un juego y solo hay una opcion, y personalmente si mi abuelo solo nos hubiese dejado en herencia oro y plata por valor de 12.000 euros y no hubiese sido capaz de dejarnos ni una casita en el pueblo, pensaría que vaya mierda de patrimonio tenía.


----------



## Razkin (5 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Os propongo un juego a todos:
> 
> Recibes la llamada de una notaría y te comunican que eres uno de las cinco personas que ha recibido una herencia que consiste en cinco propiedades guardadas en sendas cámaras acorazadas de un banco. Son los ahorros de un antepasado tuyo de principios del siglo XX y cada cámara guarda algo que equivale al sueldo de un año de la época. Cada heredero recibirá una llave. Todos saben qué contiene cada cámara. Tú eres el primero en elegir qué llave quieres.
> Qué llave eliges sabiendo que las cámaras contienes lo siguiente?:
> ...



Me quedo con el oro. No soy aficionado a loterías. Es la única opción segura. 
Y si le añadimos que ese antepasado tuviese cierto interés en las monedas y comprara Escudos de a 8, pues mejor......


----------



## fjsanchezgil (5 Abr 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Me quedo con el oro. No soy aficionado a loterías. Es la única opción segura.
> Y si le añadimos que ese antepasado tuviese cierto interés en las monedas y comprara Escudos de a 8, pues mejor......



La 5

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Me quedo con el oro. No soy aficionado a loterías. Es la única opción segura.
> Y si le añadimos que ese antepasado tuviese cierto interés en las monedas y comprara Escudos de a 8, pues mejor......



Por que va a ser la unica opcion segura, pueden ser dos monedas enanas de oro que no valgan nada, incluso un par de monedas de oro de 8 escudos como bien dices que despues de pagar los impuestos de sucesion y el notario se van a quedar en nada, es antepasado tuyo pero si no es linea directa te van a encular salvajemente y sin vaselina.

Elijas la que elijas solo va a ganar pasta de verdad el estado, salvo que haya un fortunon.

Es pura loteria y no hay ninguna opcion segura, cualquier opcion puede tener nada o puede hacerte rico, tambien puede hacer rico al estado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Salarios y desigualdad: empleados, funcionarios y militares (1900-1933)
> 
> 
> De Miguel Artola Blanco La desigualdad de la renta y de la riqueza están atrayendo una creciente atención de la opinión pública. Uno de los ámbitos en donde mayores avances se han producido es en el estudio de los grupos de altos ingresos por medio de registros fiscales. Utilizando las estadístic
> ...





La gente que hoy en dia conozco que es muy rica, casi todos heredaron tierras y las vendieron en el momento oportuno, es decir en la burbuja 2008, los que no vendieron en burbuja 2008 se quedaron con un palmo de narices en muchos casos y tendran que volver a esperar otro burbujon.

Pero si .......... las tierras tendrian mas posibilidad de hacerte rico que el metal, pero ademas es que si no hay mas informacion es pura loteria


----------



## csan (5 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Os propongo un juego a todos:
> 
> Recibes la llamada de una notaría y te comunican que eres uno de las cinco personas que ha recibido una herencia que consiste en cinco propiedades guardadas en sendas cámaras acorazadas de un banco. Son los ahorros de un antepasado tuyo de principios del siglo XX y cada cámara guarda algo que equivale al sueldo de un año de la época. Cada heredero recibirá una llave. Todos saben qué contiene cada cámara. Tú eres el primero en elegir qué llave quieres.
> Qué llave eliges sabiendo que las cámaras contienes lo siguiente?:
> ...



Si escojo la 1, solo serviría para envenar a los gatos, y me parece feo el felinocididio
la 2, si los billetes han tenido algo de humedad ...
la 3 a saber si era una propiedad por ejemplo en el sahara...o peor me hacen pagar gastos e impuestos de un porrón de años
la 4 en casa de mi abuela había enmarcados unos títulos de propiedad de una antigua minera quebrada, con sus cupones sin redimir
Así que sea poco o mucho, reales o escudos me quedo con el metal


----------



## timi (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## OBDC (5 Abr 2021)

Yo voy a poner otro juego, para deleite del personal, pero sin ocultar nada, al contrario, poniendo las cartas arriba de la mesa 
Elegir en un legado entre tres opciones; oro en lingotes, propiedades en la Castellana o huertos en la playa de Benidorm todos ellos comprados con los ahorros de 10 años de salarios entre 1900 y 1930.

Yo elijo el oro, por temas sentimentales por supuesto, porque si lograron que no se los robaran los Bolcheviques es porque sufrieron mis antepasados más que el padre de Butch en Pulp Fiction. Y más si es una cantidad digna.



"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## antorob (5 Abr 2021)

Hasta ahora las burbujas en los mercados se formaban y explotaban de una en una.

En 1987 explotó la de la bolsa. 

En 2000 explotó la punto.com.

En 2007 explotó la sub-prime.

Desde 2008, los BC han tomado el control y en su esfuerzo por mantener los mercados contentos, han ido formando una burbuja tras otra. Primero la de los bonos al bajar los tipos a cero, luego han hinchado la bolsa, con las tecnológicas al frente. Después, el dinero que les sobra, no descansa y ha ido al bitcoin y resto de cryptos, incluso la vivienda está en máximos históricos de nuevo en USA.

Por último le llega el turno a las materias primas. Pero esta burbuja viene con el monstruo dentro. El monstruo de la inflación, lo que representa la última gran burbuja. Cuando esta burbuja coja suficiente aire, no quedará ninguna por hinchar, porque la inflación estará ya presente.

La situación es insostenible, pero para ver el final del sistema fiduciario tendremos que esperar dias... o meses... o quizás algún año todavía.

Los BC son una máquina de última generación y su destrucción supone un reset total del sistema. Se resistirán hasta el final.

Absolutamente insostenible. La última burbuja. 

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2021)

Opinion | Don’t Let China Mint the Money of the Future


U.S. policy makers need to wake up to the potential of digital currency and electronic payments and the peril of allowing China to dominate them.




www.bloomberg.com





Empieza a haber miedo sobre el hecho de que China sea quien saque su divisa digital antes que el resto y a sus consecuencias sobre el sistema monetario:

-Fin de la efectividad de las sanciones económicas de EEUU.

-Ventaja China sobre el resto al ser la primera en poner el marcha el proyecto.

-Creacion de un sistema monetario paralelo al actual opaco a los reguladores actuales.

-Uso del yuan digital fuera de las fronteras Chinas como medio de pago.
_________

Dejo aquí otro link del anterior gobernador del Banco central chino explicando el funcionamiento de su CB/DC en dos capas para permitir la integración de nuevos sistemas de pago privados en su segunda capa:









Zhou Xiaochuan: China's choices for a digital currency system


Former central bank governor advises against specific technological road map




asia.nikkei.com





El control del banco central sobre la segunda capa de traduce en obligar a tener a los operadores de pagos privados la cantidad de reservas que estimen oportuna. 

Qué es lo que admiten como reserva en el banco central a los operadores de la segunda capa? Ahí es donde está el tema... Dólares seguro que no.

Están creando una nueva arquitectura para el sistema monetario que permitiría a operadores de terceros países unirse a esa infraestructura fuera del control de los supervisores actuales.


----------



## ESC (5 Abr 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Absolutamente insostenible. La última burbuja.



Magnifico artículo.



antorob dijo:


> Los BC son una máquina de última generación y su destrucción supone un reset total del sistema. Se resistirán hasta el final.



¿Destrucción de los bancos centrales?. Ni por asomo, el mundo no sabe operar de otra forma.

Tratarán de blindar su poder metiendo la cadena de bloques en el sistema monetario oficial lo cual forzará a la digitalización de todo el sistema.

Es probable que los USA se vayan a pique y traten quizás, quién sabe, de atar dichas criptos oficiales al metal, vendiéndonos a los propios bancos centrales como nuestros salvadores. Nos anunciarán la medida que sea como quien no quiere la cosa. La banca financiera privada seguirá haciendo con esos coins lo que le venga en gana.

Un aparente reset el cual implicaría un traslado de poder a China y la digitalización de la moneda, siendo China el nuevo referente mundial con su férreo control de la población.

Quien sabe, puestos a elucubrar.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Puestos a elucubrar, dentro de cuatro o cinco décadas de expansión China por el mundo quizás nos claven su ansiado globalismo.

Hay cierta lógica es esta... hoja de ruta.

Pero bueno, decir que escribo con ligereza en el foro la mayoría de las veces.

Habrá que ir viendo y repito, muy buen artículo.


----------



## FranMen (5 Abr 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hasta ahora las burbujas en los mercados se formaban y explotaban de una en una.
> 
> En 1987 explotó la de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Para poner en contexto, el PIB oficial de USA es de 21,43 billones $ , la deuda que reflejas en el gráfico es de 28 billones. Mucho más del 100%.
Pero es que ese PIB me parece "fantástico", yo tenia en mente 12 billones (previo a crisis 2008), ha subido casi al doble por ¿arte de magia? porque me parece que la producción americana no ha aumentado si no menguado, ahí tenemos la inflación, subida de precios al doble que no está reflejada en la curva de inflación pero si en el PIB. Esto que significa: empobrecimiento larvado, no admitido, pero reflejado en los cupones de comida, en los disturbios...
En España ha pasado algo similar. Estamos peor que en 2008, entonces el PIB era de 1,1 billones de €, en el máximo de 2019 con casi 1,25 billones. Pero en realidad un PIB más real es el del 2000 de unos 0,65 billones, la subida al doble ha sido ficticia, en parte por una economía de burbuja irreal y en parte por una inflación. Desde luego los sueldos no han subido al doble, los impuestos, quizás, sí.
El PIB ha dejado de ser un buen medidor de la riqueza de un país, es mucho mejor el gráfico en el que reflejas la caída real de la economía. Estamos en negativo, nos estamos comiendo los ahorros reales, las empresas, las materias primas, lo único que sobra son los papeles.

Parece que hemos olvidado lo que ocurrió en 2009. A modo de recordatorio, Grecia, estamos en una situación similar a la suya cuando fue rescatada en 2009, aunque el nivel de manipulación de los datos es mayor ahora y la capacidad de rescate de la UE menor, amen de que España, con su tamaño, no es bocado fácil de digerir.








Crisis de la deuda soberana en Grecia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Sin embargo no se habla de rescate, es imposible, habría que rescatar al rescatador. Ahora la única solución posible es imprimir hasta que sea evidente que el soberano está desnudo.


----------



## FranMen (5 Abr 2021)

Por cierto, se me ocurre una forma de no inflación. Si es cierto lo que publicas en algún artículo, Antorob, sobre la reducción de la población a 2000 millones, entonces si que sobrarían materias primas y, además los supervivientes se podrían repartir las herencias de los fenecidos.


----------



## OBDC (5 Abr 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hasta ahora las burbujas en los mercados se formaban y explotaban de una en una.
> 
> En 1987 explotó la de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Es la lucha entre los políticos y los capitales, los primeros quieren robar lo que los otros ganaron bajo legislaciones que les hicieron a medida los primeros para compensar que pusieran su máquina a funcionar para poder llegar al poder, y los otros no quieren perder lo ganado, que para eso invirtieron.
Es una historia de mutuas traiciones en las que el bien que se disputan es el trabajo de los esclavos.
Lo mismo de siempre desde que el hombre es hombre, solo que antes gobernaban los jefes militares y vendían el control de las masas con la sangre que se derramaba si no respondían como se esperaba. Ahora se controla a las masas con subvenciones y populismo, y si los capitales no aportan de forma voluntaria los recursos para llegar a gobernar, el latrocinio se hace mediante emisión.
Pero bueno, el que roba a un ladrón....tiene el peligro de que el robado le pague a otro ladrón para que le robe de vuelta.
Veremos cambios políticos muy rápidos y los personalismos o títeres desaparecerán en tiempos muy breves para dar paso a otros hasta que llegue uno que restablezca el orden natural con la sangre, como paso siempre.


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Dadaria (5 Abr 2021)

De todo el asunto del timovirus podemos sacar en claro varias conclusiones:
- Los estados han reforzado aún más su control sobre la población
- Se está produciendo un derribo "controlado", por así decirlo, de la economía sumergida, vía restricciones al turismo, por ejemplo.
- Estamos avanzando aún más en la digitalización. A este ritmo falta poco para que abandonemos el efectivo y pasemos a hacer todos los pagos de forma digital, con lo que ello conlleva. Los estados podrán trazar todos los pagos y, como te de por criticar al régimen, puede que los 0 y 1 de tu cuenta corriente desaparezcan por un "error informático". Por supuesto las élites se encargarán de vender este "nuevo" sistema monetario como el no va más, es verde, ecofriendly, y como ya no hay dinero negro, los criminales lo tendrán mucho más difícil (las élites saben que el 99% de la población es gilipollas y analfabeta financiera).
Como las élites son grupos mafiosos y entre ellos no se fían ni la hora, tendrán que crear una suerte de sistema monetario cerrado al estilo del dinero y bonos utilizados por la nomenclatura para comprar en los gastronom, y eso será seguramente el oro y la plata, que son el dinero por antonomasia. No los veo utilizando el "confeti" de la plebe.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (5 Abr 2021)




----------



## Daviot (5 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


>



Creo que esos videos se pueden mejorar.

- Que menos que terminar el video midiendo y pesando al menos una moneda.

- Esos guantes, siento decirlo, pero dan un poco de grima. Mejor unos negros que al menos no se transparentan o unos de algodón.

- El volumen de escucha es muy bajo. Poniendo a tope el volumen de Youtube y a tope el del ordenador se escucha bajito.

- Faltan truquillos que pueden ser muy interesantes para todos. Por ejemplo utilizando un calibre con pinzas de plástico y que además suele ser más barato nos ahorramos el peligro de poder arañar la moneda en un descuido.

@Muttley. Por lo demás decirte que tienes buen tono de voz, tipo locutor, pero como diría Torrente " sin mariconadas ehh ".


----------



## Muttley (5 Abr 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que esos videos se pueden mejorar.
> 
> - Que menos que terminar el video midiendo y pesando al menos una moneda.
> 
> ...



Pesar y medir la moneda se me iba largo el vídeo.
Esperate a la parte 2.

Me gustan los guantes de látex porque se tiene muchísimo más tacto a la hora de coger las monedas. Además se agarran mucho mejor, no se resbalan ni las cápsulas ni las monedas.
Con los de tela....no se tiene tanto tacto.
Supongo que cada uno tiene su método y como muchas veces me ha tocado llevar guantes para comprobar piezas de ajuste fino en taller, siempre he preferido de látex. Se venden en paquetes de 8-10-20-100 y son súper económicos.
Cuando se rajan un poquito a la basura y otro par.
Manias propias de trabajo sobre el terreno.

Durante las pruebas se oía bien. Alto. He intentado pulirlo, pero probablemente siga faltando.
Nos emplearemos con tesón en la parte técnica

Un calibre de plástico.....bufff....no es para mi.
He usado toda mi vida los de acero inox alemanes debido a mi trabajo. Uno dura de por vida. 
La precisión de los de plástico suelen fallar en el ajuste y no se usan nunca sobre el terreno profesional. 
Esto también puede ser una manía personal.

Gracias salao por tus inputs “pero sin mariconadas” jajaja.


----------



## Furillo (6 Abr 2021)

Mientras leía el artículo de Antorob, he echado un vistazo al ránking de reservas de oro por países-BC's y me he acordado de una noticia que comentamos por aquí hace varias semanas:

Polonia comprará 100 toneladas de oro ''para mostrar la fuerza de su economía''

¿Sabéis si esta intención se ha materializado en algo concreto? Esto supondría la escalada de Polonia hasta el puesto 17 (entre Portugal y Uzbekistán).


----------



## Fomenkiano (6 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 618834
> 
> 
> Mientras leía el artículo de Antorob, he echado un vistazo al ránking de reservas de oro por países-BC's y me he acordado de una noticia que comentamos por aquí hace varias semanas:
> ...



Me sorprende las reservas de oro de Reino Unido. ¿Ocultan sus reservas? ¿ Desprecian el oro? De España mejor no comentar nada.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

https://www.perthmint.com/documents/Mintages/Bullion/The%20Australian%20Kookaburra%20Silver%20Bullion%20Coin%20Series%201990%20-%202021.pdf



Buenos días, a ver si algún numismático me ayuda.

Resulta que tengo muchas monedas del 30th aniversario de kookaburra 1 kilo. Me acabo de enterar que era una tirada limitada a 2500 unidades. Veo muy pocos años con tiradas menores a esa en 1 kilo. 

Mi gran dudad: ¿Cómo cuánto pedir por ellas en % de premium sobre spot, para ebay o tiendas al por menor? ¿Su numismática es similar o mayor al calendario azteca? Lo que me gustó de ella es que tiene doble imagen de kookaburra, y la cara de la reina se ve en pequeño. Aparte, las kookaburras siempre me gustaron y aproveché. 

En estos casos, donde tengo un % de toda la tirada, ¿Conviene esperar unos años a que otros apiladores de la misma moneda distribuyan y repartan las suyas, y que no se vean disponibles? ¿Empiezo marcando un precio alto y espero? ¿Conviene vender en pack ese % de la tirada, a alguien que sepa aprovecharlo mejor y valore realmente esta moneda?

No tengo intención de acumularlas toda la vida salvo si acaso quedarme 1 o 2 por si regalo a un familiar. ¿A alguno de vosotros os interesa esta moneda como para tratar de comerciarla por fuera?


----------



## frankie83 (6 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> De todo el asunto del timovirus podemos sacar en claro varias conclusiones:
> - Los estados han reforzado aún más su control sobre la población
> - Se está produciendo un derribo "controlado", por así decirlo, de la economía sumergida, vía restricciones al turismo, por ejemplo.
> - Estamos avanzando aún más en la digitalización. A este ritmo falta poco para que abandonemos el efectivo y pasemos a hacer todos los pagos de forma digital, con lo que ello conlleva. Los estados podrán trazar todos los pagos y, como te de por criticar al régimen, puede que los 0 y 1 de tu cuenta corriente desaparezcan por un "error informático". Por supuesto las élites se encargarán de vender este "nuevo" sistema monetario como el no va más, es verde, ecofriendly, y como ya no hay dinero negro, los criminales lo tendrán mucho más difícil (las élites saben que el 99% de la población es gilipollas y analfabeta financiera).
> Como las élites son grupos mafiosos y entre ellos no se fían ni la hora, tendrán que crear una suerte de sistema monetario cerrado al estilo del dinero y bonos utilizados por la nomenclatura para comprar en los gastronom, y eso será seguramente el oro y la plata, que son el dinero por antonomasia. No los veo utilizando el "confeti" de la plebe.



Me hace gracia la ligereza con la que todo el mundo da por hecho de que sería posible e incluso deseable un mundo completamente digital

horror! Ya ahora vemos que cuando no funciona el sepe o cualesquiera entidad online (no te atienden o no te dan cita peor aún que con el sistema presencial, donde por lo menos puedes presionar o insultar a alguien)

el día que tengamos TODO en internet y luego el cajero de turno te diga.. lo siento, es que no va el datáfono! Catapum, no compras nada y te quedas allí donde estes, privado de todo.

Ya ahora si no va el sistema de reservas son capaces de no dejarte entrar a un sitio vacío porque “no saben” Como hacerlo jaja


----------



## dmb001 (6 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> https://www.perthmint.com/documents/Mintages/Bullion/The%20Australian%20Kookaburra%20Silver%20Bullion%20Coin%20Series%201990%20-%202021.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo que hago es buscar las monedas que tengo en tiendas online populares si la tienen en stock para averiguar su precio actualizado de mercado porque en sitios como en eBay se columpian un poco a lo bestia y en las subastas suele pasar que no alcanzan el precio objetivo de la moneda recomendado por el experto. 

Si tu moneda no está ya a la venta en ninguna tienda online entonces sí que hay que fiarse de lo que haya disponible en eBay o sitios similares de particulares o numismáticas y entonces decides si las pones al mercado más baratas para quitártelas de encima antes o las tienes ahí a la venta durante meses a un precio elevado, que es lo que suele pasar.


----------



## dmb001 (6 Abr 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Me hace gracia la ligereza con la que todo el mundo da por hecho de que sería posible e incluso deseable un mundo completamente digital
> 
> horror! Ya ahora vemos que cuando no funciona el sepe o cualesquiera entidad online (no te atienden o no te dan cita peor aún que con el sistema presencial, donde por lo menos puedes presionar o insultar a alguien)
> 
> ...



Cada vez que veo cómo se chotean de los ancianos en los bancos me pongo de muy mala hostia. Esta sociedad ya no está hecha para gente mayor y todos lo sufriremos más pronto que tarde. El futuro es muy deprimente.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Yo lo que hago es buscar las monedas que tengo en tiendas online populares si la tienen en stock para averiguar su precio actualizado de mercado porque en sitios como en eBay se columpian un poco a lo bestia y en las subastas suele pasar que no alcanzan el precio objetivo de la moneda recomendado por el experto.
> 
> Si tu moneda no está ya a la venta en ninguna tienda online entonces sí que hay que fiarse de lo que haya disponible en eBay o sitios similares de particulares o numismáticas y entonces decides si las pones al mercado más baratas para quitártelas de encima antes o las tienes ahí a la venta durante meses a un precio elevado, que es lo que suele pasar.



Veo que stock no hay, puse una en wallapop a 1300 negociables (con 1100 me conformo ahora), si se vende la subo 50 o 100 más. Probaré 1 en ebay, muchas gracias.


----------



## Chefrufus (6 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, se me ocurre una forma de no inflación. Si es cierto lo que publicas en algún artículo, Antorob, sobre la reducción de la población a 2000 millones, entonces si que sobrarían materias primas y, además los supervivientes se podrían repartir las herencias de los fenecidos.



Leyendo tu comentario, me acordé de este fragmento de un episodio de Max Kaiser donde ya comentaban esa posibilidad. Cada día que pasa, dicha teoría va ganando más adeptos.
Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Abr 2021)

¿Para qué creéis que han montado todo el pifostio del tiranovirus?
....
La idea es hundir economía, envenenar gente, estirilizar gente,..... >> reducir población.... para que "ellos" puedan seguir tirando de veta gorda


----------



## frankie83 (6 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Cada vez que veo cómo se chotean de los ancianos en los bancos me pongo de muy mala hostia. Esta sociedad ya no está hecha para gente mayor y todos lo sufriremos más pronto que tarde. El futuro es muy deprimente.



Pero no solo a los mayores.. para solicitar la renta básica por ejemplo, O la discapacidad.. se supone que eres poco menos que un mongolo, si no tendrías trabajo.. pues, dos ingenieras que conozco han equivocado la solicitud de su hermana

no que fuera imposible hacerlo bien, pero fijo que muuucha gente no es capaz de hacer mucha de las cosas que nos pide la administración


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Para qué creéis que han montado todo el pifostio del tiranovirus?
> ....
> La idea es hundir economía, envenenar gente, estirilizar gente,..... >> reducir población.... para que "ellos" puedan seguir tirando de veta gorda



Si existiera esa plandemia y fuera yo el encargado de hacerla, aprovecharía el tema de las vacunas para esterilizar a la gente, me parece el método más plausible y menos dañino en general de reducir la población... Sufre 1 generación y ya y desde entonces solo una minoría no vacunada se podría reproducir o los que puedan pagar reproducción asistida (ricos). No olvidemos que la causa de la inmensa mayoría de los problemas económico ambientales vienen del aumento exponencial e insostenible de la población mundial.... Y sí, los ricos tienen sus bunkeres y dinero digital bien a salvo para lo que viene...


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Abr 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Si existiera esa plandemia y fuera yo el encargado de hacerla, aprovecharía el tema de las vacunas para esterilizar a la gente, me parece el método más plausible y menos dañino en general de reducir la población... Sufre 1 generación y ya y desde entonces solo una minoría no vacunada se podría reproducir o los que puedan pagar reproducción asistida (ricos). No olvidemos que la causa de la inmensa mayoría de los problemas económico ambientales vienen del aumento exponencial e insostenible de la población mundial.... Y sí, los ricos tienen sus bunkeres y dinero digital bien a salvo para lo que viene...



Sí. Como en la serie Utopia.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (6 Abr 2021)

La esterilización , seria un camino demasiado lento , si esa teoría tiene algo de posible , tienen que tirar por el camino rápido y eliminar población a saco desde ya. Esperemos que esa teoría sea solo eso , una teoría.


----------



## IvanRios (6 Abr 2021)

Sobre la necesidad de reducción de la población en una sociedad post petróleo o ya con poco petróleo. En el vídeo que comparto se estima que dicha población debería quedar entre 1.500 y 2.000 millones. A partir del minuto 48'30.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (6 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 1. Me pido Latas de Arenque para el Mad Max.....



.... y resulta que era


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Sobre la necesidad de reducción de la población en una sociedad post petróleo o ya con poco petróleo. En el vídeo que comparto se estima que dicha población debería quedar entre 1.500 y 2.000 millones. A partir del minuto 48'30.



Es que lo que poca gente se da cuenta es lo absolutamente dependientes que somos del petróleo para producir suficientes alimentos.... no es que sólo sea para la mecanización del campo, sino para que su almacenamiento, conservación y transporte sean baratos (como que las naranjas sudafricanas o lentajas canadienses sean más baratas que las propias por ejemplo) y producir fertilizantes.... Sin contar con que hay muchísimos países deficitarios en alimentos que dependen absolutamente de una economía exportadora saneada para alimentar a su población importándolos (mejor no hablar de los países petroleros, imaginaos que todo Oriente Medio, Nigeria y Norte de África se quedaran sin petróleo que vender con el aumento BRUTAL que han tenido en las últimas décadas....)

Si se detuviera de golpe y porrazo el flujo del petróleo o este se volviera demasiado caro los flujos migratorios de decenas de millones de personas huyendo del hambre serían apocalípticas, simplemente....

No olvidemos por ejemplo que en la España franquista de la posguerra, con mucha menos población que ahora pero aislada y con una dura autarquía se pasaban unas hambres tremendas y toda ayuda en forma de trigo argentino o importaciones useñas eran recibidas como agua de mayo por la escasa productividad del campo español sin acceso a abonos químicos ni mecanización....


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (6 Abr 2021)

Lo estan haciendo de tal manera que nos autoextinguimos...con la piramide de poblacion que tenemos, las politicas de genero destinadas a exprimir laboraralmente a la mujer haciendo que la maternidad se retrase hasta edades en las que ya no es viable y enfrentar directamente al hombre contra la mujer, el veganismo que nos hace debiles, el animalismo con el que canalizan lo sentimientos maternos no reprimibles hacia los bichos de compañia, etc, etc , el futuro que nos queda es el de una inmensa masa de viejos decrepitos que no tendran asistencia ni cuidados por parte de ningun descendiente ni de ningun empleado por que fiiscamente no habrá gente en edad de trabajar suficiente para atender a tanto puto viejo subnormal que no se dio cuenta de lo unico verderamente importante en este mundo por encima de todo es tener descendia, es de primero de superviviencia , asi que imaginaros que vejez nos espera.... y muy merecida por otra parte


----------



## timi (6 Abr 2021)

Parece que estamos teniendo un pequeño despertar hoy de los metales , veremos donde nos lleva o si dura.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Abr 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Si existiera esa plandemia y fuera yo el encargado de hacerla, aprovecharía el tema de las vacunas para esterilizar a la gente, me parece el método más plausible y menos dañino en general de reducir la población... Sufre 1 generación y ya y desde entonces solo una minoría no vacunada se podría reproducir o los que puedan pagar reproducción asistida (ricos). No olvidemos que la causa de la inmensa mayoría de los problemas económico ambientales vienen del aumento exponencial e insostenible de la población mundial.... Y sí, los ricos tienen sus bunkeres y dinero digital bien a salvo para lo que viene...



Es lo que están haciendo...
Pero no sólo para esterilizar... también están metiendo venenos y experimentos...
Y por la parte de tener hijos, quien quiera tener uno no tiene porqué joderse.

Son muchas cosas las que están implementando. Y todo para sus mierdas y avaricias.
Luego se llenan la boca hablando de genocidios, cuando han sido ellos los que los han generado desde hace 130 años....


----------



## cacho_perro (6 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es lo que están haciendo...
> Pero no sólo para esterilizar... también están metiendo venenos y experimentos...
> Y por la parte de tener hijos, quien quiera tener uno no tiene porqué joderse.
> 
> ...



Yo lo de los venenos y experimentos no lo veo, al menos en el corto plazo.... tampoco es muy práctico, si se viera que tienen efectos adversos inmediatos la gente se acojonaría enseguida y se negaría a ponérselas, tiene que ser algo que sólo se note en el largo plazo.... veremos a ver, desde luego lo unico seguro es que la economía va a dar un cambio radical (miedo me da hacia donde irá....)


----------



## scratch (6 Abr 2021)

"Compro" lo de la extinción, PERO, y es un gran PERO, ¿sólo la civilización occidental? somos unos ¿750-1000 millones?, no veo la misma intención con chinos, rusos, indis, africanos. y ni siquiera la civilización occidental, sino raza blanca y asimilados. Con eso no reduces la población mundial a 2000 millones ni de lejos, se quedaría en 7000 millones, ¿qué logran con ello?.
¿Peak-oil? lo único que han hecho ha sido reducir de forma brutal los vuelos y los viajes de placer en barco, que sí, que han conseguido bajar el consumo de hidrocarburos, pero los vehículos privados continuan moviendose igual que antes de Marzo de 2020 (las restricciones de movilidad en vacaciones bajarían algo el consumo de hidrocarburos, pero casi sería testimonial)
Lo que quiero decir es que si, parece que en un principio parece que todo cuadra, pero luego, viendo el mapa completo hay contradicciones que son dificiles de obviar.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Abr 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo lo de los venenos y experimentos no lo veo, al menos en el corto plazo.... tampoco es muy práctico, si se viera que tienen efectos adversos inmediatos la gente se acojonaría enseguida y se negaría a ponérselas, tiene que ser algo que sólo se note en el largo plazo.... veremos a ver, desde luego lo unico seguro es que la economía va a dar un cambio radical (miedo me da hacia donde irá....)



Ya hay información de muertos y dañados.
Información de lo que lleva cada una (difieren) y de los efectos a corto y medio plazo.
Suma las siguientes dosis, que es su intención.
Pero en la telediarrea no lo cuentan.
Les han regalado millones para que bombardeen diariamente con propaganda y mentiras.... positivos y positivos... con pcr que sólo valen para dar falsos positivos...

No hay más que humo y desinformación detrás de toda esta restricción bestia de libertades y derecho a vivir sin ser envenenados. Ya sólo lo de la mascarilla generará muchos problemas de salud...

La gente es muy ingenua y no se ha dado cuenta del mundo en el que vive.

Tanta película y no son capaces de identificar las jugadas en la vida real


----------



## scratch (6 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya hay información de muertos y dañados.
> Información de lo que lleva cada una (difieren) y de los efectos a corto y medio plazo.
> Suma las siguientes dosis, que es su intención.
> Pero en la telediarrea no lo cuentan.
> ...



¿Pero por qué solo la civilización occidental?


----------



## Tolagu (6 Abr 2021)

Fomenkiano dijo:


> Me sorprende las reservas de oro de Reino Unido. ¿Ocultan sus reservas? ¿ Desprecian el oro? De España mejor no comentar nada.



No lo necesitan. Llegado el caso lo robarán como han hecho siempre.


----------



## IvanRios (6 Abr 2021)

scratch dijo:


> "Compro" lo de la extinción, PERO, y es un gran PERO, ¿sólo la civilización occidental? somos unos ¿750-1000 millones?, no veo la misma intención con chinos, rusos, indis, africanos. y ni siquiera la civilización occidental, sino raza blanca y asimilados. Con eso no reduces la población mundial a 2000 millones ni de lejos, se quedaría en 7000 millones, ¿qué logran con ello?.
> ¿Peak-oil? lo único que han hecho ha sido reducir de forma brutal los vuelos y los viajes de placer en barco, que sí, que han conseguido bajar el consumo de hidrocarburos, pero los vehículos privados continuan moviendose igual que antes de Marzo de 2020 (las restricciones de movilidad en vacaciones bajarían algo el consumo de hidrocarburos, pero casi sería testimonial)
> Lo que quiero decir es que si, parece que en un principio parece que todo cuadra, pero luego, viendo el mapa completo hay contradicciones que son dificiles de obviar.



No sé trata 'solo' de que la población mundial (no occidental, sino mundial) deba ser reducida, sino también de cortar con el sistema de vida o de producción y consumo occidental (ahora sí occidental, un modo de vida al que aspira todo el planeta) por ser este inviable (además de instaurar una dictadura mundial o sistema de ultra control, claro está).


----------



## timi (6 Abr 2021)




----------



## scratch (6 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> No sé trata 'solo' de que la población mundial (no occidental, sino mundial) deba ser reducida, sino también de cortar con el sistema de vida o de producción y consumo occidental (ahora sí occidental, un modo de vida al que aspira todo el planeta) por ser este inviable (además de instaurar una dictadura mundial o sistema de ultra control, claro está).



Pero es que parece que tienen obsesión por reducir sólo la occidental; Rusia, China, India, por ejemplo, están a su puta bola con ésto del cobi19.
El sistema de vida o producción y consumo occidental es el mismo en Rusia o China, ¿sólo es inviable en occidente?
La dictadura mundial es inviable desde el momento que Rusia y China, al menos, abogan por la multilateralidad.
En cuanto al sistema de ultra control, no lo descarto.


----------



## Angelillo23 (6 Abr 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Me hace gracia la ligereza con la que todo el mundo da por hecho de que sería posible e incluso deseable un mundo completamente digital
> 
> horror! Ya ahora vemos que cuando no funciona el sepe o cualesquiera entidad online (no te atienden o no te dan cita peor aún que con el sistema presencial, donde por lo menos puedes presionar o insultar a alguien)
> 
> ...



Todo el tema de atención al consumidor, incluso funcionarios de ventanilla, está especialmente tocado de muerte con la digitalización.
Y los echaremos de menos, ya os lo digo aunque no me creais, vaya si los echaremos de menos!

Absolutamente todas las veces que he tenido problemas administrativos, o alguna urgencia, a base de llamar por teléfono y ser educado, siempre he dado con gente amable que me ha solucionado los problemas (incluso a veces haciendo cosas que no se deberían hacer).

Esa administrativa que lleva 20 años haciendo su trabajo y te comenta truquillos para que no tengas ningún problema, ese conserje que te da el teléfono de alguien que te puede ayudar aunque sea festivo de la facultad y no haya nadie para firmarte nosequé historia, el que hace como que has entregado los papeles a tiempo, o el que te dice que aunque no te puede dar detalles por la LOPD, te convendría dejar pasar tal o cual cosa...

Olvidaros de eso, el futuro es el engranaje, se acabaron las viejas costumbres. 
Para todos aquellos deseosos de que echen a toda esa gente y el futuro sea digital, no puedo más que desearles que sufran la impotencia de tener un problema administrativo serio y que les atienda un contestador sin posibilidad de hablar con un operador.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Abr 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Todo el tema de atención al consumidor, incluso funcionarios de ventanilla, está especialmente tocado de muerte con la digitalización.
> Y los echaremos de menos, ya os lo digo aunque no me creais, vaya si los echaremos de menos!
> 
> Absolutamente todas las veces que he tenido problemas administrativos, o alguna urgencia, a base de llamar por teléfono y ser educado, siempre he dado con gente amable que me ha solucionado los problemas (incluso a veces haciendo cosas que no se deberían hacer).
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Se trata de un gigantesco echar balones fuera. Cuando la máquina no contestara o te dejara tirado por la razón que sea ya no habrá Nadie que lo pueda arreglar


----------



## IvanRios (6 Abr 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Pero es que parece que tienen obsesión por reducir sólo la occidental; Rusia, China, India, por ejemplo, están a su puta bola con ésto del cobi19.
> El sistema de vida o producción y consumo occidental es el mismo en Rusia o China, ¿sólo es inviable en occidente?
> La dictadura mundial es inviable desde el momento que Rusia y China, al menos, abogan por la multilateralidad.
> En cuanto al sistema de ultra control, no lo descarto.



El sistema de consumo por ejemplo en China (incluyendo la enorme población de sus zonas rurales) India, etc no es el mismo que en el 'primer mundo', pero estos países piden paso y demandan vivir y consumir como el primer mundo, pero es materialmente imposible.

China no va a su puta bola con lo del covid sino que son ellos quienes han impuesto, a través de la oms, su modelo de respuesta que no es sino (y será) un sistema de ultra control que por otra parte allí ya tienen. Por tanto, el sistema totalitario que ya tenemos aquí y que se empieza a vislumbrar en casi todo el planeta está siguiendo el modelo chino porque son ellos mismos quienes lo impusieron (a través de oms, organismo que controlan, como muchas otras).

El llamado multilateralismo al final consistirá en un gobierno mundial que dictará las normas para todo el planeta. Lo que falta saber son los equilibrios que en dicho gobierno se darán, pero visto lo visto, parecería probable que sea China, y no ee.uu, quienes tengan más poder decisión.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Abr 2021)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué solo la civilización occidental?



Porque son los que pueden poner problemas y rebelarse.
La población del tercer mundo no tiene fuerza ni conocimiento.
Siempre han sido los más fáciles de dominar y controlar. Les ponen un títere y los saquean y controlan.

En occidente no estaría bien visto un dictador, aunque es lo que tienen también, títeres con aires de socialismo.

Tampoco son los que consumen los recursos.

El turno de ir a por ellos vendría después. Primero los utilizan en contra de occidente, trayéndolos para reventar esto y como excusa de que hay que salvar a los pobres y la humanidad.

No pueden invertir ese orden porque entonces sí que no.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2021)

The state in the time of covid-19


Big government is needed to fight the pandemic. What matters is how it shrinks back again afterwards | Leaders




www.economist.com





Este es el artículo que acompañaba a la famosa viñeta del Economist:




Este artículo salió después de que China insinuara en su prensa que occidente no iba a ser capaz de controlar a su población cuando llegara la "pandemia" (con "pandemia" me refiero las consecuencias de la guerra económica camuflada de emergencia sanitaria con las que habían paralizado la cadena de distribución y pagos mundiales).

Ante una guerra económica que amenaza con derivar en caos social, los países occidentales respondieron con medidas "sanitarias" con las que camuflaron medidas de control social, de disminución del consumo para evitar actividades superfluas, de gestión de recursos escasos (principalmente medicinas y semiconductores donde Wuhan juega un papel fundamental en la cadena de suministro mundial).

En el artículo se puede leer como Francia aprueba leyes propias de guerra económica (limitaciones de precios o requisar recursos si el gobierno lo ve oportuno). En definitiva, estamos en una guerra económica camuflada de emergencia sanitaria cuyo objetivo es desestabilizar naciones desde dentro creando caos social. Las medidas de control social, restricción de movimiento, reducción de libertades, etc. son la respuesta de los países occidentales a la guerra económica en curso.

Cuál es el objetivo de esta guerra económica iniciada por China? Acabar con el "virus verde" que su prensa identifica con el dólar. Y cómo se combate al dólar? En las viñetas que publican en su prensa oficial es combatido con armas doradas, vacunas doradas, etc.

Esta es viñeta con el título "quién es el enemigo real?" es de hoy:




Más viñetas con la misma temática y simbología sobre la guerra de IV generación que estamos padeciendo en este hilo:






Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo: Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica El principal frente de batalla se libra en nuestra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Muttley (6 Abr 2021)

acojonante.
Reddit


----------



## IvanRios (6 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> The state in the time of covid-19
> 
> 
> Big government is needed to fight the pandemic. What matters is how it shrinks back again afterwards | Leaders
> ...



Pero acabar con el dólar no sería un fin en sí mismo sino un medio para lograr el fin, que es que China domine el mundo y poder resarcirse así de las humillaciones infringidas por occidente en las guerras del opio. El objetivo final, e imperialista, es dominar el mundo e imponer así su sistema al resto del planeta para que este sea convertido en el "paraíso comunista mundial".

Para China occidente, su sistema y sus valores, suponen una amenaza y lo que está haciendo es justamente derribarlo. El enemigo es Occidente.

Recomiendo para quien lo quiera ver el documental "El mundo según Xi Jinping". Sin desperdicio.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pero acabar con el dólar no sería un fin en sí mismo sino un medio para lograr el fin, que es que China domine el mundo y poder resarcirse así de las humillaciones infringidas por occidente en las guerras del opio. El objetivo final, e imperialista, es dominar el mundo e imponer así su sistema al resto del planeta para que este sea convertido en el "paraíso comunista mundial".
> 
> Para China occidente, su sistema y sus valores, suponen una amenaza y lo que está haciendo es justamente derribarlo. El enemigo es Occidente.
> 
> Recomiendo para quien lo quiera ver el documental "El mundo según Xi Jinping". Sin desperdicio.



Tal vez, pero por ahora el objetivo declarado y gracias al cual cuentan con el apoyo de Rusia y otros países, es el multilateralismo. 

Multilateralismo que requiere de una base monetaria neutral en el sentido de que ningún actor cuente con el monopolio de emisión para poder funcionar y generar consenso.

Si miras la viñeta, verás que China lo que hace es luchar contra la corrupción del sistema monetario (el virus verde) y contra la corrupción ideológica (el color morado con el que viste el virus que simboliza la ideología detrás de la open society de Soros). Lo que realmente va a matar a occidente no es China, es la corrupción monetaria e ideológica que han creado en su intento de gobernar unilateralmente.

Tal vez el objetivo a largo plazo sea el dominio del mundo pero para ello quedan muchos años de multilateralismo por delante una vez sea derrotado el "virus"


----------



## olympus1 (6 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tal vez, pero por ahora el objetivo declarado y gracias al cual cuentan con el apoyo de Rusia y otros países, es el multilateralismo.
> 
> Multilateralismo que requiere de una base monetaria neutral en el sentido de que ningún actor cuente con el monopolio de emisión para poder funcionar y generar consenso.
> 
> ...



Suena bien lo que expones, pero tal como está el patio puede pasar lo inesperado y pronto.


----------



## kikepm (6 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> La población del tercer mundo no tiene fuerza ni conocimiento.
> Siempre han sido los más fáciles de dominar y controlar. Les ponen un títere y los saquean y controlan.



Buen argumento que explica que España sigue siendo el tercer mundo.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Abr 2021)

No veo a China como el poder en la sombra que quiere crear problemas. Ellos quieren comerciar y salir adelante con todos sus problemas.
Tienen un control férreo de su país y han crecido mucho, pero también gracias al sistema de la FED de imprimir dinero y comprar lo que hacen otros.
Era cuestión de tiempo que pasara lo que está pasando. 

Igual que Rusia, no quieren problemas con los demás, pero tienen que defenderse. No tienen el PIB USA, entre otras cosas porque no han imprimido de la nada la divisa de respaldo mundial. Pero tienen cantidad de recursos para lo que necesitan, y en poder armamentístico están por encima de todos. De la mano con China, aliados por situación geográfica, estratégica y también por afinidad en su manera de ver las cosas. Y porque tienen al enemigo enfrente, el que ha estado generando caos en el mundo desde la segunda guerra mundial, imponiendo las reglas con la amenaza de su poder militar. Los únicos que han lanzado bombas atómicas contra población civil, no lo olvidemos.
Han destinado mucho dinero de la nada a ese poder, pero los rusos les han comido la tostada en tecnología. Y con la buena relación con China estarán ahí arriba.

Tampoco es USA, sino los que están detrás haciendo el juego sucio siempre. Los que controlan el dinero de la nada.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Abr 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Buen argumento que explica que España sigue siendo el tercer mundo.



Lo de España no tiene igual. Se podría parafrasear a Groucho cuando dijo que partiendo de la nada hemos alcanzado las más altas cotas de la miseria.
Y es que después de haber sido cultura milenaria, mezcla de civilizaciones, defendiéndose contra el invasor árabe durante 8 siglos, para luego conquistar Europa durante 150 años con los tercios, vanguardia mundial. Conquistar medio mundo, y luego acabar siendo una mierda con tanto vende motos y vende patrias.
La mayoría de la gente no tiene ni idea de historia (ni de otras cosas). No sabe quien se la ha metido doblada ni por dónde. Y aún siguen creyendo, como borregos que son, a los mismos lobos perros con piel de cordero y buenas palabritas. A los que les han contado la historia de la forma que han querido, a los que les han ocultado la verdad y negado la cultura. Carne de cañón.


----------



## IvanRios (7 Abr 2021)

*Bank of America recomienda tener activos reales *

| |
CapitalBolsa
Capitalbolsa | 06 abr, 2021 17:13


El precio de los activos reales en relación con los activos financieros está en el nivel más bajo desde 1925, dice Bank of America. El banco recomienda poseer activos como propiedades inmobiliarias, metales preciosos, arte...




Publicidad

Recomienda tener coberturas contra la guerra contra la desigualdad, la inflación.


----------



## FranMen (7 Abr 2021)

Si eso ocurriese en España, a la hora de adquirir plata ya no tendría IVA, ¿bajaría o mantenedria precio?


----------



## Jebediah (7 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Si eso ocurriese en España, a la hora de adquirir plata ya no tendría IVA, ¿bajaría o mantenedria precio?



Quitarían el IVA y subirían el premium, que somos españoles, no tontos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Abr 2021)

No se si la solución son los MPs, pero tener papelitos o similares sé que es mala idea:





La Carta de la Bolsa - Algunos de los mejores Planes de pensiones de Dinamarca han comenzado a “garantizar” a sus clientes ¡un rendimiento negativo!







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## Furillo (7 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pero acabar con el dólar no sería un fin en sí mismo sino un medio para lograr el fin, que es que China domine el mundo y poder resarcirse así de las humillaciones infringidas por occidente en las guerras del opio. El objetivo final, e imperialista, es dominar el mundo e imponer así su sistema al resto del planeta para que este sea convertido en el "paraíso comunista mundial".
> 
> Para China occidente, su sistema y sus valores, suponen una amenaza y lo que está haciendo es justamente derribarlo. El enemigo es Occidente.
> 
> Recomiendo para quien lo quiera ver el documental "El mundo según Xi Jinping". Sin desperdicio.



¿Alguno sabe dónde puedo ver el documental? He hecho una búsqueda rápida y no lo encuentro.


----------



## IvanRios (7 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe dónde puedo ver el documental? He hecho una búsqueda rápida y no lo encuentro.



Yo lo he visto en el canal Odisea.

También he hecho una búsqueda rápida en internet y no lo he visto. A ver si lo pudiéramos localizar en español en alguna parte.


----------



## Furillo (7 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Yo lo he visto en el canal Odisea.
> 
> También he hecho una búsqueda rápida en internet y no lo he visto. A ver si lo pudiéramos localizar en español en alguna parte.



En inglés también me vale, aunque si alguien consigue encontrarlo en español, seguro que le llega a más gente de nuestro querido hilo.

Por cierto, os dejo al señor Robert Kiyosaki hablando del dinero de Dios:


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pero acabar con el dólar no sería un fin en sí mismo sino un medio para lograr el fin, que es que China domine el mundo y poder resarcirse así de las humillaciones infringidas por occidente en las guerras del opio. El objetivo final, e imperialista, es dominar el mundo e imponer así su sistema al resto del planeta para que este sea convertido en el "paraíso comunista mundial".
> 
> Para China occidente, su sistema y sus valores, suponen una amenaza y lo que está haciendo es justamente derribarlo. El enemigo es Occidente.
> 
> Recomiendo para quien lo quiera ver el documental "El mundo según Xi Jinping". Sin desperdicio.



Exacto, en “imperios de la plata” hablan de ello aunque no con mucho detalle, pero si de la humillación que supuso para los chinos, lo que hicieron los ingleses y los americanos.


----------



## angel220 (7 Abr 2021)

Hungria de 31,5 Tm a 94,5 Tm

MAGYAR NEMZETI BANK TRIPLES HUNGARY'S GOLD RESERVES TO 94.5 TONS


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Hungria de 31,5 Tm a 94,5 Tm
> 
> MAGYAR NEMZETI BANK TRIPLES HUNGARY'S GOLD RESERVES TO 94.5 TONS








Hungary triples gold reserves - BBJ


The National Bank of Hungary (MNB) on Wednesday said it raised the country's gold reserves from 31.5 tonnes to 94.5 tonnes, according to a report by state news wire MTI.




bbj.hu





Justo venía a ponerlo...

El grupo de Visegrado, además de poco propensos al virus morado (su rechazo a lo progre es una de sus señas de identidad), parece que tiran por el oro como reserva de valor. Hace nada Polonia se hizo con 100 toneladas y ahora Hungría. Comprar oro como reserva es una declaración de intenciones...


----------



## L'omertá (7 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hungary triples gold reserves - BBJ
> 
> 
> The National Bank of Hungary (MNB) on Wednesday said it raised the country's gold reserves from 31.5 tonnes to 94.5 tonnes, according to a report by state news wire MTI.
> ...



¿Y no compran bitcoins? Qué raro.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pero acabar con el dólar no sería un fin en sí mismo sino un medio para lograr el fin, que es que China domine el mundo y poder resarcirse así de las humillaciones infringidas por occidente en las guerras del opio. El objetivo final, e imperialista, es dominar el mundo e imponer así su sistema al resto del planeta para que este sea convertido en el "paraíso comunista mundial".
> 
> Para China occidente, su sistema y sus valores, suponen una amenaza y lo que está haciendo es justamente derribarlo. El enemigo es Occidente.
> 
> Recomiendo para quien lo quiera ver el documental "El mundo según Xi Jinping". Sin desperdicio.



Más que occidente fue la pérfida albión y sus secuaces, igual que generaron la revolución bolchevique para dinamitar Rusia.
Los chinos están escaldados, igual que los rusos. No se la darán tan fácil con queso.
Pero ambos necesitan a occidente también y a países que no sean mafia, ellos quieren vivir y dejar vivir, comerciar.
Los que la lían continuamente son los que van quedando retratados siempre y al final petarán por cabroncetes.


----------



## Pintxen (8 Abr 2021)

Yo no creo que esta pandemia haya sido creada, otra cosa es que los poderes económicos la aprovechen, como han hecho con todas las crisis, para acumular más poder. 
Las vacunas, siempre he estado a favor y en esta ocasión lo sigo estando. Que mierda es eso del chip? Pero la gente es gilipollas o que? Ya llevamos uno desde hace años, cada cual se encarga de adquirirlo, tenerlo siempre con batería, y si se estropea nos compramos otro, hasta le ponemos una puta funda de silicona para que no se joda. Estamos geolocalizados, saben qué compramos, cuanto ejercicio hacemos, nuestros gustos, nuestro aspecto físico... TODO!!!! Se llama móvil, e-fone, celular... El sueño húmedo de cualquier dirigente. 
Lo de la reducción de la población mundial es un tema que me tiene dándole vueltas a la cabeza, por un lado soy consciente de que somos demasiados y los recursos son limitados, pero habrá que reducirla paulatinamente, pero no creo que tengan un plan para reducirla, si no ya lo habrían implementado en Africa, Asia y Sudamérica. La población europea ya está descendiendo. 
Yo creo que estamos a las puertas de un conflicto bélico, hay muchas pistas que nos están avisando: el auge de la extrema derecha (fascismo), la transición energética, el reseteo económico, la creciente deuda... 
Para mí el gran problema es la concentración de poder en muy pocas manos a consecuencia del sistema capitalista neoliberal en el que vivimos, Facebook, Amazon, etc... 
Qué pinta un chaval que se dedica a publicar videos de chorradas en Yutube ganando varios millones de euros al año?.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Las vacunas, siempre he estado a favor y en esta ocasión lo sigo estando. Que mierda es eso del chip? Pero la gente es gilipollas o que?



Yo también soy pro vacunas, los _antis _me parecen unos _hippis_, el problema no es que con estas vacunas inserten un chip o no, como dices ya estamos sobradamente geolocalizados, el problema es que estas vacunas no están probadas lo suficiente como para extenderlas por todo el mundo así por las buenas. Se ven que algunos sufren efectos secundarios (pocos graves), pero ¿quién me asegura que dentro de 1, 2 o 5 años no tendrá un efecto secundario más grave? ¿Quién me asegura que a los fetos de las mujeres que se queden embarazadas dentro de 3 años no le pasará nada? Nadie lo puede asegurar por que no se ha probado lo suficiente, estas vacunas llevan detrás un desarrollo insuficiente y con prisas y en estas condiciones, lo siento pero yo no me vacuno.



Pintxen dijo:


> Lo de la reducción de la población mundial es un tema que me tiene dándole vueltas a la cabeza, por un lado soy consciente de que somos demasiados y los recursos son limitados, pero habrá que reducirla paulatinamente, pero no creo que tengan un plan para reducirla, si no ya lo habrían implementado en Africa, Asia y Sudamérica. La población europea ya está descendiendo.



Ya la están reduciendo lo que pueden y lo ha acelerado, en África dejan que se mueran todos los millones que puedan morir, las crisis cíclicas que debe vivir el capitalismo cada vez son más y duran más en el tiempo, no habíamos salido de la última y ya estamos en otra, estas situaciones le quita la ilusión a la gente que ya se está viendo que la tasa de natalidad va bajando una brutalidad y aprovechando el virus este (sea creado o no) se quitan del medio a los más débiles (viejos) y se ahorran una buena pasta en pensiones. La siguiente fase está clara...



Pintxen dijo:


> Yo creo que estamos a las puertas de un conflicto bélico, hay muchas pistas que nos están avisando: el auge de la extrema derecha (fascismo), la transición energética, el reseteo económico, la creciente deuda...



_Sactamente, _la siguiente fase es el conflicto bélico, el caos, hambre, guerra y destrozo, para que todo se reestructure desde 0, a la gente se le vaya de la cabeza los Bitcoins y demás que pueden joder al sistema, y de paso nos quitamos el problema del exceso de población mundial.



Pintxen dijo:


> Qué pinta un chaval que se dedica a publicar videos de chorradas en Yutube ganando varios millones de euros al año?.



Pinta que su video chorra, te guste o no, lo ve más gente que cualquier canal de televisión. Millones que genera, millones que se lleva. Son las mismas condiciones para todos.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2021)

WGC: Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken; Indien stockt auf


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der weltweiten Notenbanken. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Februar 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 08.04.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Estado de las reservas oficiales de oro en el mes de marzo actualizados con los movimientos de finales de febrero. No aparece todavía la compra de oro de Hungría, se actualizará el mes que viene.

Compran:
India: +11.2 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +7.2 toneladas
Kazajistán: +1.6 toneladas
Colombia: +0.5 toneladas
Serbia: +0.2 toneladas
Egipto: +0.1 toneladas

Venden:
Turquía: -11.7 toneladas (y -11.9 toneladas los bancos comerciales turcos)
Filipinas: -9.3 toneladas
Emiratos árabes Unidos: -6.9 toneladas
Malta: -0.2 toneladas
Méjico: -0.1 toneladas

Hay unos cuantos bancos centrales (órbita rusa, Turquía y Emiratos árabes Unidos) que todos los meses varían sus reservas oficiales. Unas veces venden y otras compran, son movimientos que no tienen mucho sentido salvo que estén utilizando el oro como medio de pago o como colateral para préstamos.


----------



## Pintxen (8 Abr 2021)

[/QUOTE] 
Pinta que su video chorra, te guste o no, lo ve más gente que cualquier canal de televisión. Millones que genera, millones que se lleva. Son las mismas condiciones para todos.


Que conste que yo no estoy en contra de que cada cual cobre por su trabajo, y si un yutuber genera esos ingresos pues habrá que aceptarlo, pero todos tenemos que ser conscientes de que eso tiene consecuencias. 
Yo cuando era pequeño y jugabamos a las canicas y alguien ganaba y se quedaba con todas las canicas del resto de amigos había dos opciones, o le dábamos unas collejas entre todos y nos repartíamos las canicas o se acababa el juego. El las había había ganado legitimamente, pero... Cuando más se disfrutaba era cuando todos teníamos suficientes canicas para jugar.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Que conste que yo no estoy en contra de que cada cual cobre por su trabajo, y si un yutuber genera esos ingresos pues habrá que aceptarlo, pero todos tenemos que ser conscientes de que eso tiene consecuencias.
> Yo cuando era pequeño y jugabamos a las canicas y alguien ganaba y se quedaba con todas las canicas del resto de amigos había dos opciones, o le dábamos unas collejas entre todos y nos repartíamos las canicas o se acababa el juego. El las había había ganado legitimamente, pero... Cuando más se disfrutaba era cuando todos teníamos suficientes canicas para jugar.



¿E?


----------



## Muttley (8 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Que conste que yo no estoy en contra de que cada cual cobre por su trabajo, y si un yutuber genera esos ingresos pues habrá que aceptarlo, pero todos tenemos que ser conscientes de que eso tiene consecuencias.
> Yo cuando era pequeño y jugabamos a las canicas y alguien ganaba y se quedaba con todas las canicas del resto de amigos había dos opciones, o le dábamos unas collejas entre todos y nos repartíamos las canicas o se acababa el juego. El las había había ganado legitimamente, pero... Cuando más se disfrutaba era cuando todos teníamos suficientes canicas para jugar.



A mi ni se me ocurría.
La primera vez que jugué perdí todas las canicas que había comprado con la propina de 50 pesetas del abuelo en un pueblo de la Castilla profunda durante el verano.
Como no podía perder siempre, esperé otra semana, compré más canicas con la propina del domingo siguiente y me puse a practicar durante bastante tiempo en el corral de atrás de mi abuelo. Mientras tanto iba de “mirón” pero sin jugar, distinguiendo de entre los que llevaban la bolsita llena siempre quienes eran los buenos y a quienes su abuelo le daba 100 pesetas y podía comprar el doble que yo, que tácticas tenían, como funcionaban sobre el terreno.
A mediados de verano ya ganaba más que perdia.
A finales de verano, ya ganaba el 90% de las veces y no sabía dónde meter tantas canicas.

Cual esla moraleja?
Con un poco de cabeza y mucho curro se llega casi siempre al percentil superior entre el 70-90 en todo. Del 90 al 100 es talento puro. Profesional de las canicas en campeonatos.
La gente no necesita ser profesional. 
Simplemente con ganar muchas mas veces de las que se pierde llega.

Esto lo aplico a todos los ámbitos.
Y tengo comprobado que me ha funcionado.
Sin tener que quitar nada a nadie.


----------



## Furillo (8 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> A mi ni se me ocurría.
> La primera vez que jugué perdí todas las canicas que había comprado con la propina de 50 pesetas del abuelo en un pueblo de la Castilla profunda durante el verano.
> Como no podía perder siempre, esperé otra semana, compré más canicas con la propina del domingo siguiente y me puse a practicar durante bastante tiempo en el corral de atrás de mi abuelo. Mientras tanto iba de “mirón” pero sin jugar, distinguiendo de entre los que llevaban la bolsita llena siempre quienes eran los buenos y a quienes su abuelo le daba 100 pesetas y podía comprar el doble que yo, que tácticas tenían, como funcionaban sobre el terreno.
> A mediados de verano ya ganaba más que perdia.
> ...



Lo que no nos cuentas es que escribes desde Andorra y que has quedado para comer con "El Rubius" después de ordenar y limpiar tus monster-box


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> A mi ni se me ocurría.
> La primera vez que jugué perdí todas las canicas que había comprado con la propina de 50 pesetas del abuelo en un pueblo de la Castilla profunda durante el verano.
> Como no podía perder siempre, esperé otra semana, compré más canicas con la propina del domingo siguiente y me puse a practicar durante bastante tiempo en el corral de atrás de mi abuelo. Mientras tanto iba de “mirón” pero sin jugar, distinguiendo de entre los que llevaban la bolsita llena siempre quienes eran los buenos y a quienes su abuelo le daba 100 pesetas y podía comprar el doble que yo, que tácticas tenían, como funcionaban sobre el terreno.
> A mediados de verano ya ganaba más que perdia.
> ...




Mi generacion en cambio era mas de tazos que de canicas y yo era un tramposo de cojones.

De este modo ganaba casi siempre.

Mi metodo era sencillo, buscaba alguien que estuviera solo para la partida de tazos, si habia mas gente mi truco no servia.

Tiraba el tazo de canto de tal modo que saliera despedido lejos, preferiblemente con efecto para que saliera a las espaldas de mi rival.

Cuando el buen muchacho de turno se daba la vuelta instintivamente para coger mi tazo que habia salido disparado y devolvermelo yo de forma manual, rapidamente volteaba los tazos con la mano de tal modo que cuando mi rival me devolvia el tazo y se quedaba mirando los tazos del suelo se daba cuenta de que estaban todos volteados y quedaba en shock, me miraba con ojos de corderillo herido pensando en sus adentros que cojones ha pasado aqui.

En ese momento cogia mis nuevos tazos, me despedia y me iba a por otro.

La cosa es que pille tanto vicio mandando a tomar porculo el tazo con efecto incluido mi tazo que casi podia haber entrenado para darles la vuelta de forma legal y casi podria haber ganado igualmente, pero llevo el mal intriseco a mi, de esta manera era mas divertido.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Abr 2021)

*La Perth Mint registra un récord de ventas de oro y plata en el primer trimestre de 2021*






*Las ventas de productos de oro y plata de la Perth Mint australiana se han disparado hasta cifras récord durante el primer trimestre del año: más de 330.000 onzas de oro y casi 4,5 millones de onzas de plata, que representan un aumento del 285% en el caso del oro, y del 178% en el de la plata, con respecto a las cifras mensuales medias de 2012.*

La *Perth Mint*, *Casa de la Moneda de Australia Occidental*, ha obtenido unos *resultados récord de ventas de sus monedas y lingotes de oro y plata* durante el primer trimestre del año. En el caso del *oro*, las ventas del trimestre han alcanzado las *330.000 onzas*, mientras que de los productos de *plata* se han vendido casi *4,5 millones de onzas troy*, según los datos publicados por la propia entidad en su blog.
Estos resultados han tenido mucho que ver con *la caída de los precios de ambos metales preciosos* durante el periodo enero-marzo de 2021, en el que *el oro se dejó un 11% y la plata, un 9%.*

Según explican desde la Perth Mint, múltiples factores han contribuido a estas ventas, como el hecho de que el precio del oro ha caído cerca de *un 20% desde los niveles récord *que alcanzó en el mes de agosto pasado.

También hay que tener en cuenta factores como el *rally del dólar estadounidense*; el *aumento de los rendimientos reales de los bonos* del Tesoro a 10 años (de -1,06% en diciembre de 2020 a -0,63% en marzo pasado); la *subida de las criptomonedas*, con el bitcoin cotizando a cerca de 60.000 dólares, diez veces más que el año pasado; y la *fortaleza de los mercados de capitales*, con el índice S&P 500 alcanzando los 4.000 puntos a comienzos de abril.

Como señala el *director de Investigación de la Perth Mint, Jordan Eliseo*, _“la bajada de los precios ha provocado *una subida de la demanda de productos acuñados*. En el primer trimestre de 2021, la Perth Mint ha vendido más de 330.000 onzas troy de oro y más de 4,5 millones de onzas de plata. Estas cifras representan *las ventas más altas de oro en un trimestre* desde que existen registros y *las cuartas más altas de plata*”_.
Solo en el mes de *marzo*, la Perth Mint ha vendido más de *130.000 onzas de oro y casi 1,6 millones de onzas de plata* en monedas y lingotes acuñados. Estas cifras suponen una continuación de un fuerte periodo de demanda, especialmente por parte de mercados como Alemania y los Estados Unidos.

Como explica el *director general de productos acuñados de la Perth Mint, Neil Vance*, la acuñación de monedas ha continuado durante el mes de marzo: _“*el mercado sigue absorbiendo todo lo que somos capaces de fabricar* en estos momentos. La producción sigue concentrándose en nuestros populares *bullion Canguro de una onza* y, aunque hemos sido capaces de satisfacer la demanda de oro, *la creciente demanda de plata está superando nuestra capacidad* para convertir nuestras reservas de este metal en productos finalizados”_.


----------



## FranMen (8 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *La Perth Mint registra un récord de ventas de oro y plata en el primer trimestre de 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FranMen (8 Abr 2021)

Mi gozo en un pozo: “respaldada por el yuan”








¿Con qué objetivo emite China el yuan digital?


El impacto de la moneda electrónica no se limitaría a las finanzas.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Muttley (8 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Lo que no nos cuentas es que escribes desde Andorra y que has quedado para comer con "El Rubius" después de ordenar y limpiar tus monster-box



A pesar que hice fortuna con las canicas (y con los alfileres, y con las chapas, y con los cromos.....y todo con el mismo proceso descrito) no tengo monsterboxes peeeeeeeeero....
hoy lanzo la segunda parte del canal de YouTube de los módulos de oro...y lo que enseño......si es canela fina...


----------



## timi (8 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> A pesar que hice fortuna con las canicas (y con los alfileres, y con las chapas, y con los cromos.....y todo con el mismo proceso descrito) no tengo monsterboxes peeeeeeeeero....
> hoy lanzo la segunda parte del canal de YouTube de los módulos de oro...y lo que enseño......si es canela fina...


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo de España no tiene igual. Se podría parafrasear a Groucho cuando dijo que partiendo de la nada hemos alcanzado las más altas cotas de la miseria.
> Y es que después de haber sido cultura milenaria, mezcla de civilizaciones, defendiéndose contra el invasor árabe durante 8 siglos, para luego conquistar Europa durante 150 años con los tercios, vanguardia mundial. Conquistar medio mundo, y luego acabar siendo una mierda con tanto vende motos y vende patrias.
> La mayoría de la gente no tiene ni idea de historia (ni de otras cosas). No sabe quien se la ha metido doblada ni por dónde. Y aún siguen creyendo, como borregos que son, a los mismos lobos perros con piel de cordero y buenas palabritas. A los que les han contado la historia de la forma que han querido, a los que les han ocultado la verdad y negado la cultura. Carne de cañón.





Este explica un episodio de ese proceso.

En esencia fue el siglo XIX por culpa de los Borbones, que siempre fueron una lacra. El problema es que en los colegios nunca se llegaba a ese siglo.

Recomiendo los Episodios Nacionales y las Memorias de un hombre de acción.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Abr 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> concentración de poder en muy pocas manos a consecuencia del sistema capitalista neoliberal en el que vivimos



Capitalismo sin capital y neoliberalismo con subvenciones y normas estatales hasta para mear? No vea tanto la tele...


----------



## estupeharto (9 Abr 2021)

Ya que ha salido el tema de las canicas, comento yo cómo me hacía con pilas y pilas de cromos....
Canicas también tenía un montón y no compré nunca ninguna. Con alguna que me dieron me hice con un montón jugando, no era muy complicado.
Se me daban bien los juegos en general.
Bueno, al lío con los cromos.
Eran cromos de la liga y por aquel entonces la gente tenía muchos. Se compraban, se hacía la cole, y sobre todo se jugaba.

Dividías un mazo de cartas manejables en dos montones previamente barajados, uno en cada mano, y el otro apostaba una cantidad de cromos en uno de los dos.
Se miraban los dos cromos de abajo y ganaba el que tenía un jugador con más letras. Si ganaba la banca te daba el taco apostado y si ganaba el apostador, la banca le daba igual cantidad. Y se seguía así, alternando la banca.

El truco era pegar dos cromos con pegamento, uno con pocas letras y otro con muchas. Por arriba, por ejemplo, estaba la que tenía pocas letras, y por abajo la que tenía más. Entonces tenías un taco de cartas para cuando eras la banca, en la que sabías que no había más cartas que superaran a la carta trucada. Como era un poco más gorda, era fácil de colocar, con buen manejo al barajar, en la parte de abajo de uno de los dos montones.
Si apostaba a ese mazo, la sacaba por la parte que tenía menos letras, si apostaba al otro, la mostraba por la parte que ganaba yo.

Te hacías con todos los cromos. Luego le daba cromos a otros, ya que lo que molaba era jugar. Cosas de niños.


----------



## FranMen (9 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya que ha salido el tema de las canicas, comento yo cómo me hacía con pilas y pilas de cromos....
> Canicas también tenía un montón y no compré nunca ninguna. Con alguna que me dieron me hice con un montón jugando, no era muy complicado.
> Se me daban bien los juegos en general.
> Bueno, al lío con los cromos.
> ...



ya se a quien no comprarle si alguna vez vende sus onzas


----------



## estupeharto (9 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ya se a quien no comprarle si alguna vez vende sus onzas



Eran cosas de niños hombre, soy un hombre honrado


----------



## Momo L (9 Abr 2021)

Donde puedo comprar oro de inversión en Madrid, aparte de Ciode?


----------



## scratch (9 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar oro de inversión en Madrid, aparte de Ciode?



thegoldhouseonline


----------



## snoopi (10 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eran cosas de niños hombre, soy un hombre honrado



La cabra siempre tira al monte

Sabio refranero español


----------



## Josebs (10 Abr 2021)

Para ir tirando una temporada  :


----------



## frankie83 (10 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Para ir tirando una temporada  :



Con una foto valía


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Abr 2021)

Porqué triplica Hungría sus reservas de oro? Veamos qué dicen en la nota de prensa del banco central:



MAGYAR NEMZETI BANK TRIPLES HUNGARY'S GOLD RESERVES TO 94.5 TONS



_Teniendo muy en cuenta sus* objetivos estratégicos de política económica y nacional a largo plazo*, el Magyar Nemzeti Bank (MNB) ha elevado las reservas de oro de Hungría de 31,5 toneladas a 94,5 toneladas. Tras la decisión, el MNB continuó el proceso que comenzó aumentando las reservas de oro en un factor de diez en 2018. Como resultado, según el tamaño de las reservas de oro, Hungría pasó del centro de la lista internacional al tercio superior en Marzo de 2021.

En la historia, el oro ha cumplido varias funciones en diferentes sistemas financieros. Aunque desde una perspectiva de política monetaria, el oro perdió algo de su importancia en la década de 1970, su papel como activo de reserva tradicional siguió siendo fundamental a partir de entonces. Como no conlleva riesgos crediticios o de contraparte, el oro facilita el refuerzo de la confianza en un país en todos los entornos económicos, lo que aún lo convierte en uno de los activos de reserva más importantes del mundo, además de los bonos del Estado. *En los últimos años, el papel del oro en las reservas internacionales se ha reforzado en varios bancos centrales.* Con 656 toneladas, la demanda de oro de los bancos centrales alcanzó niveles récord en 2018 y también en 2019 (669 toneladas)._

....

_*La gestión de los nuevos riesgos derivados de la pandemia de coronavirus también jugó un papel clave en la decisión*. La aparición de picos globales en las deudas gubernamentales o las preocupaciones por la inflación aumentan aún más la *importancia del oro en la estrategia nacional como activo de refugio seguro y como reserva de valor.*_

____________

Mientras los bancos centrales se preparan para el nuevo escenario, se va cerrando la ventana de convertibilidad de dinero fiat en oro:
-Hay escasez en las principales cecas de acuñación y en algunos casos han fallado en la entrega escusandose en "problemas informáticos" (la australiana Perth Mint), prácticamente sin stock (la Royal Mint inglesa y la Mint de Nueva Zelanda) o restringiendo la compra a un máximo de 30 onzas de plata por persona (la casa de la moneda austriaca). Los mayoristas están desbordados por la demanda de las tiendas que también están casi sin stock y vendiendo con retrasos en la entrega y sobreprecios altos respecto al precio oficial.

- Siguen saliendo diariamente onzas físicas del COMEX y del ETF de JPMorgan ya que hay serías dudas de que este respaldado y se sospecha que esté actuando como mecanismo para suprimir el precio del oro.

Por si fueran pocos los problemas que está causando la demanda de metal, empieza a haber problemas del lado de la oferta:









Endeavour Silver Produces 1,048,100 oz Silver and 11,109 oz Gold for 1.9 Million oz Silver Equivalents in Q1, 2021


VANCOUVER, British Columbia, April 08, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - Endeavour Silver Corp. (TSX: EDR, NYSE: EXK) reports production of 1,048,100 silver ounces (oz) and 11,109 gold oz in Q1, 2021, for silver equivalent (AgEq) production of 1.9 million oz at an 80:1 silver:gold ratio. Silver production...




www.edrsilver.com





Algunas mineras de plata están quedándose con parte de la plata para ellos en vez de sacarla al mercado en espera de mayores precios (normal viendo la escasez que hay en el mercado a precios actuales).


----------



## Caracol (10 Abr 2021)

Cuando el resto de mineras grandes comiencen a retener producción, esto reventará. Se acerca el final de la manipulación.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya que ha salido el tema de las canicas, comento yo cómo me hacía con pilas y pilas de cromos....
> Canicas también tenía un montón y no compré nunca ninguna. Con alguna que me dieron me hice con un montón jugando, no era muy complicado.
> Se me daban bien los juegos en general.
> Bueno, al lío con los cromos.
> ...



Ahora trabajas para JPM ¿no?


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2021)

No me disgustaría.
También tengo que decir que ese truco lo aprendí perdiendo contra otros que lo hacían. Cuando vi la luz, entonces lo hice yo también.
La satisfacción de irte con un taco de 200 cromos siendo un crío era uno de esos momentos agradables.
Luego, como todos los papeles de colores, acababan en la basura 
Primeras lecciones sobre apuestas y el valor de las cosas. Le damos valor a cosas que lo tienen relativo. Eso se podría extrapolar a monedas con "premium" que al final, lo que tienen de valor es 99% metal y el 1% son "cosas de humanos", que en algunos casos son millonadas... misterios inexplicables...


----------



## Muttley (11 Abr 2021)

Qué os parece?





Mi opinión:
Libertad good. De acuerdo.
Britannia underrated. No de acuerdo, moneda que desde que tiene mismo diseño y se disparó la tirada....no me aporta nada.
ASE. Overrated. No. En mano es grande y muy lucida. en contra su excesiva tirada. Neutral para mi. Me gustan las antiguas con tono violáceo. 
Springbok. Neutral. Ni fue ni fa.
Maple. Aburrida. Solo antiguas con tono me gustan.
Panda. Para nada de acuerdo. Por diseño, calidad y mercado la mejor junto a la Libertad.
Filarmonica. Mala. De acuerdo, no aporta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No me disgustaría.
> También tengo que decir que ese truco lo aprendí perdiendo contra otros que lo hacían. Cuando vi la luz, entonces lo hice yo también.
> La satisfacción de irte con un taco de 200 cromos siendo un crío era uno de esos momentos agradables.
> Luego, como todos los papeles de colores, acababan en la basura
> Primeras lecciones sobre apuestas y el valor de las cosas. Le damos valor a cosas que lo tienen relativo. Eso se podría extrapolar a monedas con "premium" que al final, lo que tienen de valor es 99% metal y el 1% son "cosas de humanos", que en algunos casos son millonadas... misterios inexplicables...




Craso y terrible error, los mios acabaron en ebay dandome beneficios increibles.

Por los tazos se mataban los guiris, pero las pegatinas de goku, caballeros del zodiaco, pegatinas de bollicao y todo tipo de cromos de futbol no se quedaron atras..........

La verdad es que me forre...........

Incluso mi primera scort salio de esos beneficios.

Mis amigos desesperados viendo lo que me estaba sacando que no era para nada poca cosa se entretenian en buscar en vano los suyos, yo tenia un cajeton decian casi todos.......... al final descubrieron que las madres se los habian tirado............. mas chinchaba yo enseñando mis ultimas ventas.

La verdad es que me saque un pastizal.

En los comienzos de ebay vendi casi de todo y daban cantidades increibles incluso ahora.


----------



## Josebs (11 Abr 2021)

Buenos Días, yo lo veo así :

Monedas con un extra de precio, por belleza o tirada corta :

- Libertad : Precio extra por sin duda el mejor diseño, además de tener tiradas cortas. Muy buscada y con gran numero de coleccionistas de sus diferentes variantes y años.

- Panda : Precio extra por belleza y por alta demanda, aunque tenga alta tirada. Puede ser interesante a medio/largo plazo cuando los chinos disparen la demanda de estas.

Monedas buenas para acumular sin más :

- Krugerrand , Eagle , Britannia, Maple, Filarmónica, Arca de Noe, Canguro.


----------



## OBDC (11 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Craso y terrible error, los mios acabaron en ebay dandome beneficios increibles.
> 
> Por los tazos se mataban los guiris, pero las pegatinas de goku, caballeros del zodiaco, pegatinas de bollicao y todo tipo de cromos de futbol no se quedaron atras..........
> 
> ...



Ya ves, papelitos de colores sin siquiera ser emitidos por un BC con una revalorización brutal.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Qué os parece?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 624071
> 
> ...



A mi las Brittanias me parecen muy chulas

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josebs (11 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A mi las Brittanias me parecen muy chulas
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Por un lado si, pero por el otro sale la cara de la vieja momia inglesa...


----------



## Tichy (11 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Qué os parece?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 624071
> 
> ...



Discrepo de la tabla en las siguientes:
Maples: puede acompañar a la filarmónica perfectamente. 
Panda: puede ocupar el lugar de la libertad. 
Libertad: personalmente, me aburre, puede acompañar a la ASE. 
Se echan en falta las australianas.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Abr 2021)

Para los que sabéis de estos temas (desde luego que yo no tengo ni puta idea) este subastador al que he comprado maquinaria en ocasiones tiene una subasta en 10 días de monedas.






BVA Auctions - online veilingen







www.bva-auctions.com


----------



## timi (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## L'omertá (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## IvanRios (11 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A mi las Brittanias me parecen muy chulas
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Chulas, y de las más difíciles, si no la que más, de falsificar, lo cual comporta a mi modo de ver un valor añadido.


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Abr 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar oro de inversión en Madrid, aparte de Ciode?



Degussa


----------



## IvanRios (11 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Quitamos las libertad, que son de otra liga, no tienen ni siquiera valor facial, y creo que no deberían estar en esta comparación.
> 
> Sobre los pandas no tengo ni opinion, no las compraría nunca.
> 
> ...



Coincido: Maples y Britannias 2021 de mis preferidas, por diseño y por ser de las más difíciles de falsificar. Y de las que menos me gustan, Filarmónicas (el borde plano para mí resta mucho) y canguros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya ves, papelitos de colores sin siquiera ser emitidos por un BC con una revalorización brutal.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Pues no puse el post por eso, era ya tarde y ni pensaba........

Pero te pones a ver lo que has dicho y habria ganado mas atesorando cromos de ese tipo, juguetes de aquella epoca, cosas de niños de esos años que habiendo comprado plata y mira que la plata estaba regalada.

Recuerdo haber visto que vendian duros de plata en una tienda cercana a mi casa a unas 500 pesetas, me llamaban mucho la atencion, las monedas siempre lo hicieron, estos que pueden valer ahora ni 20 euros al spot ??

En cambio las pegatinas he llegado a poner anuncios en ebay de compra tu falta a 1 euro la pegatina y me he inflado a vender, estas valian 15 centimos si me salen bien las cuentas es decir 5 duros y te daban 6 o 7 pegatinas......... podrias sacar 6 o 7 euros por cada 15 centimos.

Habia mercadeo de niños y podias llevarte tacos enteros de las que ya no se llevaban por nada....... yo por ejemplo siempre coleccione de dragon ball y tenia cantidades ingentes de este tipo de material, en los años 2000 con 14 o 15 años me infle a vender estas pegatinas y me daban pastizales.

Con este tipo de objetos ademas pasa como con las propiedades, se venden mucho mas caros en epoca de bonanza, claro el tipico que encuentra trabajo, se ve con pasta y se topa con un anuncio de las pegatinas que coleccionaba cuando el era pequeño pues igual le da igual tener el capricho de gastarse 100 euros en un album.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Craso y terrible error, los mios acabaron en ebay dandome beneficios increibles.
> 
> Por los tazos se mataban los guiris, pero las pegatinas de goku, caballeros del zodiaco, pegatinas de bollicao y todo tipo de cromos de futbol no se quedaron atras..........
> 
> ...



 Tú hablas de mitad del camino...

Al final... a la basura.... 

Hay mucha gente que emplea horas y horas poniendo anuncios de montón de cosas.. al final es un montón de tiempo en poner anuncios, seguimientos, etc. para ganar cuatro duros de nada. Si tan bien te va, eso es desperdiciar el tiempo. Y si al final cuatro duros son para una puta de vez en cuando, más pobre todavía.


----------



## ESC (11 Abr 2021)

No estamos ante un crash "convencional". Esto es otra cosa, de naturaleza profunda. 

Desconfianza en los bancos centrales, desconfianza en el dinero fiat sustentado en la lógica de la deuda y sin alternativas en el horizonte. Es una pérdida de referente monetario/económico difícil de canalizar.

Un punto de inflexión, sí. ¿Pero un punto de inflexión hacia dónde?.

Es fácil que el oro se dispare. Pero, ¿es fácil que la economía orbite alrededor de el con lo viciado y torticero que se ha vuelto todo el sistema en su conjunto?.

...

Queda poco para saberlo. Supongo.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Abr 2021)

ESC dijo:


> No estamos ante un crash "convencional". Esto es otra cosa, de naturaleza profunda.
> 
> Desconfianza en los bancos centrales, desconfianza en el dinero fiat sustentado en la lógica de la deuda y sin alternativas en el horizonte. Es una pérdida de referente monetario/económico difícil de canalizar.
> 
> ...



El sistema es insostenible, a todas luces. La pregunta es cuando petará todo.
Yo creo que aún encadenaremos varias putadas gordas en un desesperado intento de salvar los muebles.
Devaluaciones.
Hiperinflaciones.
Corralitos....


----------



## L'omertá (11 Abr 2021)

Ítem más:
Yo creo que la opción del corralito (e inmediata metida de mano a un % del ahorro) no es una medida NADA extraña por parte de pequeños estados como España (con el beneplácito europeo) para "tapar agujeros" y que la jugada de devaluar deuda via inflación será la salida de los usanos en un país en el que, quien más quien menos, tiene un Cal45 y no permite choteos.

ENMHO.


----------



## timi (11 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ítem más:
> Yo creo que la opción del corralito (e inmediata metida de mano a un % del ahorro) no es una medida NADA extraña por parte de pequeños estados como España (con el beneplácito europeo) para "tapar agujeros" y que la jugada de devaluar deuda via inflación será la salida de los usanos en un país en el que, quien más quien menos, tiene un Cal45 y no permite choteos.
> 
> ENMHO.



Seria un pistoletazo de los mp's a saco.
También de las cristos , pero eso ya a gustos.

Los chinos lo tienen todo apunto para el yuan digital 






Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Abr 2021)

E la nave va....


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


>



Pasote los pandas


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2021)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Kissinger, que desde el comienzo reconoció el impacto geopolítico de la narrativa vírica de China, recomienda a Washington que se adapte a la realidad multipolar para alcanzar un nuevo equilibrio de poder antes de que la situación derive en un conflicto armado a gran escala.

El artífice de la geopolítica estadounidense en sus años de explendor y padre del esquema del petrodolar, reconoce la derrota y busca un nuevo equilibrio multipolar para evitar que se imponga una nueva potencia que pueda dominar el mundo a través de la hegemonía monetaria (de este tema Kissinger sabe mucho):








Cuando las élites de las que Kissinger forma parte acaben de asumir la derrota y tengan que enfrentarse al nuevo escenario, van a ser las primeras en querer la vuelta al patrón oro a un mundo dominado por otra divisa fiat que escape a su control.

Un sistema multipolar necesita un ordenamiento monetario neutral y aceptado por todas las partes... Resumen del artículo: o un nuevo Bretton Woods o va a acabar muy mal la cosa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tú hablas de mitad del camino...
> 
> Al final... a la basura....
> 
> Hay mucha gente que emplea horas y horas poniendo anuncios de montón de cosas.. al final es un montón de tiempo en poner anuncios, seguimientos, etc. para ganar cuatro duros de nada. Si tan bien te va, eso es desperdiciar el tiempo. Y si al final cuatro duros son para una puta de vez en cuando, más pobre todavía.




Yo con 14 o 15 años dandome los guiris de ebay 2000, 3000, 5000, 10.000 pesetas por las mierdas que puse en venta era el puto amo y rey del mambo, por aquellos entonces ese dinero daba para bastante y para bastante mas de una puta.

Aun recuerdo cuando con un valiente amigo cogimos el autobus para ir a donde nos habian dicho que habia putas, un sitio que por aquel entonces era bastante chungo, sabiamos que aquello era peligroso asi que nos pintamos el pelo de rojo para entonar con los autoctonos y no ser desvalijados, efectivamente aun siendo dos enclenques de 15 años ese pelo rojo causo conmocion ............ y si........... habia putas a montones, rusas, rumanas.......... al dia siguiente ya estabamos contando la aventura, muchos no nos creian........ sobretodo habian muchas rusas, luego años mas tarde la cosa cambio y eran mas las rumanas.

La verdad es que me forre, fue uno de los mayores aciertos que he tenido jamas.

Pero claro viene un niño hecha 50 fotos y pone anuncios en ebay a 100 pesetas de precio de salida para ver como sus anuncios acababan con 50 pujas y le acababan dando miles de pesetas de la epoca lo que vendrian ahora a ser algunos cientos de euros y esta perdiendo el tiempo.

En cambio viene un viejuno de 50 años, hecha las mismas 50 fotos a monedas de plata para sacarse 3 o 4 euros por moneda y es un puto heroe, un magnifico inversor.

Me acuerdo de estar llamando a mi madre cada 20 minutos por que cada vez que miraba ebay habian subido mas los lotes, tambien me acuerdo de mi padre entre risas diciendo que jamas me pagarian, que eso debia de ser un timo, que como me iban a dar esas cantidades de pesetas........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ítem más:
> Yo creo que la opción del corralito (e inmediata metida de mano a un % del ahorro) no es una medida NADA extraña por parte de pequeños estados como España (con el beneplácito europeo) para "tapar agujeros" y que la jugada de devaluar deuda via inflación será la salida de los usanos en un país en el que, quien más quien menos, tiene un Cal45 y no permite choteos.
> 
> ENMHO.




Si hacen corralito tengo varios familiares que van a sufrir ictus e infaltos despues de haber sobrevivido al coronavirus y a la vacuna.


----------



## OBDC (12 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ítem más:
> Yo creo que la opción del corralito (e inmediata metida de mano a un % del ahorro) no es una medida NADA extraña por parte de pequeños estados como España (con el beneplácito europeo) para "tapar agujeros" y que la jugada de devaluar deuda via inflación será la salida de los usanos en un país en el que, quien más quien menos, tiene un Cal45 y no permite choteos.
> 
> ENMHO.



Antes que el corralito vendrá confiscación de metales para evitar el movimiento de "B" y por ser una medida más popular que el corralito. No van a joder a sus propios votantes, van a joder a los votantes de la acera de enfrente.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuando las élites de las que Kissinger forma parte acaben de asumir la derrota y tengan que enfrentarse al nuevo escenario, van a ser las primeras en querer la vuelta al patrón oro a un mundo dominado por otra divisa fiat que escape a su control.



Mientras no sea redimible el papel-moneda o el coin de turno por oro de forma directa referirnos a un "patrón oro" puede llegar a resultar hasta insultante. 

¿Qué derrota?. Esta gente sabe perfectamente que el sistema monetario presenta mil capas y trampas. Saben que el juego de la moneda es un juego abstruso, el poder cae supuestamente en los bancos centrales pero estos están interconectados con la banca financiera/comercial... Nadie tiene verdadera autonomía y ese es un escenario propicio. 

No tienen que enfrentarse a un nuevo escenario, pueden crearlo a conveniencia y lo más interesante es que tampoco tienen que solventar nada. 

Llevamos demasiadas décadas con un dinero que supone una locura colectiva. Como si a esta gente le preocupase lo más mínimo los tiempos de emisión, la lógica o lo justo que sea el sistema. 

Aquí solo interesa el poder. 



Spielzeug dijo:


> ... a un mundo dominado por otra divisa fiat que escape a su control.



El control absoluto de la ciudadanía lo alcanzarán gracias a los CBDC. 



Spielzeug dijo:


> Un sistema multipolar necesita un ordenamiento monetario neutral y aceptado por todas las partes... Resumen del artículo: o un nuevo Bretton Woods o va a acabar muy mal la cosa.



Efectivamente. Mal no puede acabar la cosa dado el poder atómico, claro, el mejor aliado de la banca es el arsenal nuclear. 

Honestamente, repasando la historia de la moneda, nadie desea un sistema monetario neutral y honesto. Ni estados ni banca. No soy capaz de vislumbrar cómo se piensa solventar el embrollo en el que estamos inmersos o mejor dicho. Es imposible de solventar. 

Mientras que se aparente una solución resultará suficiente, porque eso es lo que demanda la ciudadanía. Una apariencia. La sociedad se ha convertido en una masa que tiene fe en la autoridad monetaria y ya. No hay más. Cuanto más idiotas, mejor. 

Lo que tengo claro es que no vamos a regresar al empleo de dinero mercancía de forma directa. Sacarán los CBDC y el banco central de turno asegurará que estarán vinculados a una cuantía de metal, lo cual será una patraña que desligarán cuando les plazca, dejando a parte que se seguirá trampeando el sistema mediante bonos de deuda en base a esos CBDC o a saber.

Y me cabrean los "Bretton Woods", todo sea dicho de paso, acuerdos entre bambalinas. Luego se nos llena la boca hablando de democracia.

¡Pero qué democracia ni qué cojones!, si hay cuestiones sobre las cuales nadie puede sostener la mirada sin que se les queme la retina. No pueden pensar en ello, lo acaban convirtiendo en un tabú.

Trato de hablar con mi entorno cercano sobre estas cuestiones y no les da la cabeza, se ponen nerviosos, agresivos. No lo comprendo. 

Quizás es lo que ha conseguido tantas décadas de fiat a nivel global. Quizás es imposible para una mente racional el reconocer que toda su vida se rige por una locura y que aquí solo hay fe. 

---------------------------------------------------

Disculpe el tono. Spielzeug. 

Yo qué sé, habrá que ir viendo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## Dadaria (12 Abr 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Lo que tengo claro es que no vamos a regresar al empleo de dinero mercancía de forma directa. *Sacarán los CBDC y el banco central de turno asegurará que estarán vinculados a una cuantía de metal*, lo cual será una patraña que desligarán cuando les plazca, dejando a parte que se seguirá trampeando el sistema mediante bonos de deuda en base a esos CBDC o a saber.



En agosto se cumplen 50 años del Nixon shock, y aquí seguimos. No obstante, habría que preguntarse cuantas décadas van sin que los MP sean el ancla del sistema. En ese caso, serían evidentemente más tiempo aún. Lo que quiero decir es que para muchos, el oro y la plata han dejado de tener un valor monetario (no quiere decir que hayan perdido su valor, ni mucho menos). En ese sentido, ¿para que iban a tener que sacar una nueva moneda cuyo valor este sostenido por el oro?. Pueden vender perfectamente que la ventaja de las CBDCs con respecto a lo anterior (aunque es exactamente lo mismo) es que son monedas verdes, porque no hay que talar árboles para imprimir billetes o sacar minerales para acuñar monedas, o que ese nuevo sistema monetario será magnífico en la lucha contra el crimen, porque el banco central podrá trazar todos tus movimientos. Si casi todo el mundo ha tragado con el timovirus, ¿porqué no iban a tener que tragar con esto?


----------



## ESC (12 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> En agosto se cumplen 50 años del Nixon shock, y aquí seguimos. No obstante, habría que preguntarse cuantas décadas van sin que los MP sean el ancla del sistema. En ese caso, serían evidentemente más tiempo aún. Lo que quiero decir es que para muchos, el oro y la plata han dejado de tener un valor monetario (no quiere decir que hayan perdido su valor, ni mucho menos). En ese sentido, ¿para que iban a tener que sacar una nueva moneda cuyo valor este sostenido por el oro?. Pueden vender perfectamente que la ventaja de las CBDCs con respecto a lo anterior (aunque es exactamente lo mismo) es que son monedas verdes, porque no hay que talar árboles para imprimir billetes o sacar minerales para acuñar monedas, o que ese nuevo sistema monetario será magnífico en la lucha contra el crimen, porque el banco central podrá trazar todos tus movimientos. Si casi todo el mundo ha tragado con el timovirus, ¿porqué no iban a tener que tragar con esto?



Sí. Tragarán.

Está todo el mundo receptivo a ello y las criptomedas pueden jugar su papel en dicha aceptación.

Hay ciertos aspectos sorprendentes en el proceso que estamos viviendo y me explico, sorprende la parsimonia y pasividad de ciertos agentes implicados.

No es lo mismo llevar a cabo un "Bretton Woods" en 1944 que a día de hoy, en el que llamaría mucho más la atención.

Es el arte de dirigir al mundo sin que se note.


----------



## FranMen (12 Abr 2021)

No sólo de reddit vive el mundo ni plata todo lo que reluce:








India gold imports jump to near two-year high as demand revives


Imports during the first three months of 2021 more than doubled in the world’s second-biggest consumer to almost 190 tons.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2021)

Esto no va de si traga un público que no quiere saber ni entender el problema de tener un sistema monetario destinado a colapsar. Quienes no tragan, entienden el problema monetario del dinero sin respaldado y necesitan un sistema estable para poder prosperar en un mundo multipolar son grandes y medianas potencias, no sus ciudadanos pese a ser ellos quienes sufren las consecuencias del sistema actual.

El hecho de que la mayoría de los ciudadanos viva ajeno al problema monetario es bastante irrelevante ya que no vamos a ser quienes decidamos como gestionar la transición al nuevo sistema. La necesidad de un sistema monetario estable que reemplace al actual va a obligar a que los principales actores se sienten a negociar más temprano que tarde ya que el tiempo se les va agotando.

Si el tiempo se les agota y la hiperinflación finalmente aparece, será cuando el público despierte de la ilusión del dinero fiat. Otra posibilidad es que se viralice el tema del silversqueeze y sirva de catalizador para que la gente despierte y se vean obligados a negociar otro sistema monetario ya que el actual sólo es posible con un público ignorante de las consecuencias de usar dinero sin respaldo en metales preciosos.

Creo también que en un mundo multipolar las dinámicas cambian y, en el tema monetario, debería haber competencia entre las diferentes naciones por ofrecer el mejor dinero para que esté sea usado fuera de las fronteras del emisor. Una competición entre CBDCs que, creo que ganaría quien haga un token digital redimible en metales y ofrezca las mejores garantías sobre la honradez del su moneda. El premio con las CBDCs son los datos y la información que proporciona su uso como medio de pago para su emisor ya que los puede procesar en tiempo real.

Es probable que confunda mis deseos de un sistema monetario justo con estas predicciones pero lo que si que es seguro es que viene un cambio de paradigma monetario y social que llena de incertidumbre el futuro. Ante la incertidumbre de un cambio de paradigma, lo más seguro es tener el único dinero tangible que es considerado por los bancos centrales la base de todo sistema monetario.


----------



## Dadaria (12 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esto no va de si traga un público que no quiere saber ni entender el problema de tener un sistema monetario destinado a colapsar. Quienes no tragan, entienden el problema monetario del dinero sin respaldado y necesitan un sistema estable para poder prosperar en un mundo multipolar son grandes y medianas potencias, no sus ciudadanos pese a ser ellos quienes sufren las consecuencias del sistema actual.
> 
> El hecho de que la mayoría de los ciudadanos viva ajeno al problema monetario es bastante irrelevante ya que no vamos a ser quienes decidamos como gestionar la transición al nuevo sistema. La necesidad de un sistema monetario estable que reemplace al actual va a obligar a que los principales actores se sienten a negociar más temprano que tarde ya que el tiempo se les va agotando.
> 
> ...



Creo que, efectivamente, estas confundiendo deseo con realidad, lo cual no quita que desde los mismos BC den a veces toques de atención sobre este tema. El escenario que parece que se plantean es seguir como ahora, pero de forma digital, con una cesta de CBDCs cuya distribución esté más actualizada, de forma que haya más espacio para monedas como el Yuan. Si tienen el privilegio de imprimir cuanta moneda quieran (que no dinero), no van a renunciar a dicho privilegio, mientras no se note mucho. Distinto es que algunos países utilicen oro para poder escapar de las sanciones impuestas sobre todo por USA. De momento Basilea III lleva varios retrasos, y hasta que no se haya implementado de forma efectiva, habrá que desconfiar de los cantos de sirena que puedan llegarnos de algunos medios. Y ojo, que un servidor es defensor de la posesión de oro, plata y efectivo, gracias a los cuales eres algo más libre que el conjunto de la masa de la manipulación monetaria y de la inflación encubierta por parte de los estados y bancos centrales.


----------



## licancabur (12 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug / Dadaria, pensáis que este artículo puede estar más cerca de la realidad?:

"*Hall202X, el "cibercrash". *



_ abril 10, 2021 _
_
No podemos negar que el mundo tal y como lo conocíamos ha cambiado para siempre.
Desde que en 2008, sufrimos la mayor crisis económica en cincuenta años, el mundo no ha hecho otra cosa que dar bandazos. La enumeración de los hitos que han marcado la historia desde entonces es sencilla.
1º). Crisis sub-prime. Solo la intervención de la FED al rescatar al conglomerado AIG, tras la quiebra de Lehman Brothers, nos salvó de un desastre superior a 1929.
2º). La introducción de las QE´s se ha hecho permanente. Si inicialmente tenía como destino dar liquidez al sistema, la proliferación de QE´s ha generado una dependencia absoluta hasta llegar al grado de adicción, del sistema financiero. Sin la aportación del dinero creado por los BC, el sistema financiero mundial habría quebrado hace tiempo.
3º). Tras las crisis europeas de 2010-2011, el BCE se sumó a la "fiesta" y también comenzó su aportación al sistema, extendiendo al resto del mundo, la adicción al dinero de papel de las impresoras de cada BC. Japón, precursor de este sistema, lleva haciéndolo muchos años.
4º). La financiación de los estados ha pasado a depender de la compra de sus bonos por parte del sistema financiero, bien por los bancos comerciales, bien por los propios BC, sea directa o indirectamente.
5º). Los déficit presupuestarios estatales se han vuelto perennes. A nadie se le pasa por la cabeza, ajustar los gastos a los ingresos teniendo la impresora de los BC a mano. Las "reformas estructurales" y la "austeridad" ha pasado a mejor vida. Como consecuencia de esta falta de ajuste, la deuda mundial crece y crece, hasta llegar a niveles abiertamente impagables.
6º). Para evitar un colapso prematuro, los BC han reducido los tipos oficiales a cero o negativo, mientras mantienen un programa de compra de bonos a diferentes plazos, para asegurar la financiación por un lado y mantener bajos los tipos del mercado para no destrozar las cuentas públicas. Reduciendo los gastos financieros estatales, se consigue destinar más gasto a políticas sociales.
7º). El único intento de subir los tipos de interés se saldó con un sonoro fracaso en 2018, por parte de la FED, que rápidamente tuvo que bajar los tipos de nuevo. El BCE o el BJ ni siquiera lo han intentado en 12 años.
8º). En Septiembre de 2019, el sistema estalló en la crisis de los repos. Necesitó la intervención de la FED, que llegó a prometer una intervención de 1,5 billones de dólares a principios de 2020, para solventar el problema.
9º). En medio de una crisis largo tiempo larvada, aparece el coronavirus a principios de 2020. Todo se suspende, la actividad diaria desaparece y como consecuencia de ello, los BC intervienen de hecho la economía.
10º). En 2020, entramos en la "nueva normalidad". No hay viajes´, turismo en conserva, no hay cruceros, mascarillas permanentes y teletrabajo, cambian de forma decisiva el panorama mundial.
11º). Las bolsas se hunden en Marzo de 2020. Los BC vuelven a intervenir, salvando una vez más el sistema, a costa de la mayor intervención de la historia.
12º) En Noviembre se anuncian las vacunas y todo el mundo descuenta la vuelta a la normalidad. las bolsas recuperan sus máximos históricos en breve tiempo.
13º). La interconexión digital, la Inteligencia artificial, la cuarta revolución industrial y la moneda digital son el futuro, además de la transición energética desde los combustibles fósiles a las energías renovables y el coche eléctrico.
14º). La toma de posesión de Biden en USA, termina por unificar el programa mundial para el "gran reinicio", propuesto por el WEF y el FMI. _

(...)

_La mayor integración digital puede mejorar nuestra forma de vida (sobre todo tras la pandemia), pero también nos hace más vulnerables, si se produce un "cortocircuito" digital. 



Este resumen rápido nos deja a las puertas del siguiente hito. "El cibercrash"

Antes debo recordar que ni la pandemia fue un cisne negro, ni tampoco el cibercrash lo será, porque han sido estudiados con profundidad, años antes de producirse.

Por ejemplo, la pandemia de 2020 fue precedida años por numerosas simulaciones que advirtieron sobre las características de una próxima epidemia mundial. Clavaron todos los hechos fundamentales, como la extensión en seis meses a todo el mundo, el alcance de cientos de millones de casos y millones de muertes, la posibilidad de un coronavirus que afectaría el aparato respiratorio principalmente y un potencial de contagio muy elevado.

Por ejemplo, el Event 201 del WEF.

Event 201, a pandemic exercise to illustrate preparedness efforts



La secuencia anterior desde 2008, nos lleva por el camino de la interconexión digital. La posibilidad de trabajar desde casa, para evitar el contagio, las reuniones por videoconferencia (programa Zoom), la conducción autónoma de coches eléctricos, la IA y la domótica, han sido creadas o potenciadas por la crisis y la pandemia. 

El siguiente paso es la moneda digital, que eliminará el efectivo de papel para pasar al dinero virtual.

El dinero digital en la economía del futuro: nuevas posibilidades, nuevos retos

Un adelanto lo tenemos en las criptomonedas como el bitcoin y su innegable éxito.

Todos estos movimientos nos conducen hacia una economía digital, como manifiestan las bases del "gran reinicio", cuyos principios fundamentales se explican en este artículo.

Now is the time for a 'great reset' 



Pues bien, la extensión de una economía digital a todo el mundo obliga a crear unas enormes redes informáticas. Si bien es cierto que facilita y mejora la tecnología, también crea puntos débiles que pueden ser aprovechados por los hackers. 

De la misma forma que se hicieron simulaciones para prevenir la pandemia futura, también se han estado haciendo simulaciones para prevenir un ciberataque mundial, que podría generar una ciberpandemia de efectos catastróficos.

Por ejemplo en 2020 el WEF programó el cyberpolygon 2020.

Results Cyber Polygon 2020



Para Julio de 2021 se ha preparado otro evento de simulación, llamado Cyber Polygon 2021.

Un artículo (*muy crítico con el WEF*) , advierte ominosamente que, dadas las tendencias de digitalización impulsadas en gran medida por la crisis de COVID-19, "un solo vínculo vulnerable es suficiente para derribar todo el sistema, al igual que el efecto dominó", y agrega que " un enfoque seguro del desarrollo digital hoy determinará el futuro de la humanidad en las próximas décadas ”. 

En este artículo se explica con amplitud la simulación anterior y deja entrever la posibilidad de un crash cibernético al que he llamado "Hall202X".

Estas palabras (reproducidas del artículo) resuenan como una peligrosa advertencia.

"Todos conocemos, pero seguimos prestando atención insuficiente, el escenario aterrador de un ciberataque integral que paralizaría por completo el suministro de energía, el transporte, los servicios hospitalarios, nuestra sociedad en su conjunto. La crisis del COVID-19 se consideraría a este respecto como una pequeña perturbación en comparación con un gran ciberataque. Tenemos que preguntarnos, en tal situación, cómo pudimos permitir que esto sucediera a pesar de que teníamos toda la información sobre la posibilidad y gravedad de un ataque de riesgo. La ciberdelincuencia y la cooperación mundial deben estar a la vanguardia de la agenda mundial."


Por su interés lo reproduzco integro, aunque recomiendo visitar el artículo original.
_
_https://unlimitedhangout.com/2021/02/investigative-reports/from-event-201-to-cyber-polygon-the-wefs-simulation-of-a-coming-cyber-pandemic/_

... Y Rusia metida en el ajo:
_
"El miércoles, el Foro Económico Mundial (WEF), junto con el *Sberbank de Rusia y su subsidiaria de ciberseguridad BI.ZONE*, anunciaron que se llevaría a cabo una nueva simulación de ataque cibernético global en julio próximo para instruir a los participantes en el " desarrollo de ecosistemas seguros " mediante la simulación de una cadena de suministro. ciberataque similar al reciente hack de SolarWinds que “evaluaría la resistencia cibernética” de los participantes del ejercicio. En el sitio web del evento recientemente actualizado, la simulación, llamada Cyber Polygon 2021, advierte ominosamente que, dadas las tendencias de digitalización impulsadas en gran medida por la crisis de COVID-19, "un solo vínculo vulnerable es suficiente para derribar todo el sistema, al igual que el efecto dominó", y agrega que " un enfoque seguro del desarrollo digital hoy determinará el futuro de la humanidad en las próximas décadas ”.
El ejercicio se produce varios meses después de que el WEF, la “organización internacional para la cooperación público-privada” que cuenta con la élite más rica del mundo entre sus miembros, anunciara formalmente su movimiento por un Gran Reinicio, que implicaría la transición coordinada hacia una Cuarta Revolución Industrial global economía en la que los trabajadores humanos se vuelven cada vez más irrelevantes. Esta revolución, incluido su mayor proponente, el fundador del WEF, Klaus Schwab, ha presentado anteriormente un problema importante para los miembros y las organizaciones miembro del WEF en términos de lo que sucederá con las masas de personas que quedan desempleadas por la creciente automatización y digitalización en el lugar de trabajo.
*Los nuevos sistemas económicos que tienen una base digital y que están asociados o administrados por bancos centrales son una parte clave del Gran Reinicio del WEF, y tales sistemas serían parte de la respuesta para controlar las masas de los recientemente desempleados. Como han señalado otros , estos monopolios digitales, no solo los servicios financieros, permitirían a quienes los controlan "apagar" el dinero de una persona y el acceso a los servicios si esa persona no cumple con ciertas leyes, mandatos y regulaciones.*
El WEF ha estado promoviendo y creando activamente tales sistemas y recientemente ha comenzado a llamar a su modelo preferido " capitalismo de partes interesadas ". *Aunque se anuncia como una forma más "inclusiva" de capitalismo, el capitalismo de partes interesadas fusionaría esencialmente los sectores público y privado, creando un sistema mucho más parecido al estilo corporativista de fascismo de Mussolini que cualquier otra cosa.
Sin embargo, para marcar el comienzo de este sistema nuevo y radicalmente diferente, el sistema corrupto actual debe colapsar de alguna manera en su totalidad, y su reemplazo debe ser comercializado exitosamente a las masas como de alguna manera mejor que su predecesor. Cuando las personas más poderosas del mundo, como los miembros del WEF, desean realizar cambios radicales, surgen convenientemente crisis, ya sea una guerra, una plaga o un colapso económico, que permiten un "reinicio" del sistema, que con frecuencia va acompañado de una transferencia ascendente masiva de riqueza.*
En las últimas décadas, tales eventos a menudo han sido precedidos por simulaciones que se hacen espesas y rápidas antes de que ocurra el evento que debían “prevenir”. Los ejemplos recientes incluyen las elecciones estadounidenses de 2020 y COVID-19 . Uno de estos, el Evento 201 , fue organizado conjuntamente por el Foro Económico Mundial en octubre de 2019 y simuló una nueva pandemia de coronavirus que se propaga por todo el mundo y causa importantes trastornos en la economía global, solo unas semanas antes de que apareciera el primer caso de COVID-19. . Cyber Polygon 2021 es simplemente la última simulación de este tipo, copatrocinada por el Foro Económico Mundial. La agenda actual del foro y su historial de albergar simulaciones proféticas exigen que se analice el ejercicio.
Aunque Cyber Polygon 2021 está a unos meses de faltar, fue precedido por Cyber Polygon 2020, una simulación similar patrocinada por el WEF que tuvo lugar en julio pasado en la que los oradores advirtieron sobre una próxima "pandemia" mortal de ciberataques que se enfocaría principalmente en dos sectores económicos, la salud y Finanzas. Cyber Polygon 2020 se describió oficialmente como “capacitación internacional en línea para aumentar la resiliencia cibernética global” e involucró a muchas de las mayores empresas tecnológicas del mundo y autoridades internacionales, desde IBM hasta INTERPOL. *También hubo muchos participantes sorprendentes en el evento, algunos de los cuales tradicionalmente han sido vistos como opuestos a los intereses imperiales occidentales. Por ejemplo, la persona elegida para inaugurar el evento Cyber Polygon fue el primer ministro de la Federación de Rusia, Mikhail Mishustin.y su principal anfitrión, BI.ZONE, era una subsidiaria del Sberbank controlado por el gobierno ruso. Esto sugiere que la narrativa del “hacker ruso” sobreutilizada puede estar llegando a su fin o pronto se cambiará por otro hombre del saco más adecuado a la luz de las realidades políticas actuales.*_


Artículo completo aquí, el cual es muy interesante:









Hall202X, el "cibercrash".







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2021)

@licancabur
Creo que hay que partir de dos hechos fundamentales:

1. El colapso del sistema actual es inevitable. Este hecho es conocido por las élites de los diferentes países que se han visto obligados a prepararse para dicho evento. Es lo que se conoce como el "monetary end Game" ante el que todas las potencias tienen que posicionarse.

2. El cambio de sistema tiene que pasar desapercibido por la mayoría de la población para evitar que el dinero estatal sea repudiado antes de que esté preparado el nuevo sistema. Es necesaria una narrativa con la que justificar el inevitable colapso del sistema monetario actual y gestionar la transición al nuevo sistema mientras el público está entretenido con otros temas que parecen ajenos al tema monetario.



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBhAC&usg=AOvVaw0FM-_DQExjDG5Tyj8zGGxm[/URL]

Aquí se puede descargar un PDF con cuatro escenarios barajados por la Rockefeller Fundation para gestionar el cambio de paradigma. El escenario elegido era el "cambio climático" y estaba la propaganda orientada a él con Santa Greta a la vanguardia hasta que apareció en China otro de los escenarios mencionados en el PDF: el escenario vírico con el que China pudo bloquear la economía mundial y tomar la ofensiva en el "monetary end Game".

El escenario "Hacker" es otro de los escenarios contemplados en el PDF para justificar un derrumbe económico y un cambio de paradigma. Tal vez algún actor en conflicto prefiera jugar al "monetary end Game" con este escenario. Si es así, veremos un apagón de varios días que afectará a todas las infraestructuras y paralizará completamente la actividad económica durante un tiempo. Parece que están tanteando el terreno o preparándose por si llegase a ocurrir.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> El enlace no funciona.



Es este



https://www.rockefellerfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/Annual-Report-2010-1.pdf


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> El enlace no funciona.











Scenario For The Future of Technology And International Development


Scenario For The Future of Technology And International Development (Rockefeller Foundation) - Global Business Network (GBN) A member of the Monitor Group




issuu.com





En este enlace de la Rockefeller Fundation se defienden de las acusaciones de haber organizado la pandemia ya que era uno de los escenarios contemplados en el PDF:









Innovating for a Bold Future - The Rockefeller Foundation


At The Rockefeller Foundation, we’ve always tried to stay one step ahead – imagining futures that inspire bold action and making catalytic bets that can



www.rockefellerfoundation.org





Los escenarios están valorados de mejor a peor en función de cómo afecte les afecte a la gobernabilidad de los filántropos (literal, así es como se llaman a si mismos). El mejor para los "filántropos" es el escenario del cambio climático que, en mi opinión, era el que habían elegido... El peor para los filántropos es el escenario Hacker.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Scenario For The Future of Technology And International Development
> 
> 
> Scenario For The Future of Technology And International Development (Rockefeller Foundation) - Global Business Network (GBN) A member of the Monitor Group
> ...



Tened en cuenta que para julio o junio hay previsto una simulacro de ataque cibernérico global...luego busco el enlace.

Es posible que poco después lleguevel de verdad

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tened en cuenta que para julio o junio hay previsto una simulacro de ataque cibernérico global...luego busco el enlace.
> 
> Es posible que poco después lleguevel de verdad
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Creo haber leído que el ensayo era para Julio pero no sé si será fiable. Tampoco quiere decir que el ensayo luego ocurra en la realidad pero no está demás estar preparado para la posibilidad.

También queda el último de los escenarios contemplados por la fundación Rockefeller: una grave crisis económica que se lleve al sistema por delante. Este escenario se va a producir en caso de que no se llegue a un acuerdo entre las diferentes potencias sobre el nuevo sistema monetario.

Sea cual sea el escenario, parece que hay inversores que se animan para construir nuevas bóvedas para custodiar metales, 15.000 toneladas de plata en este caso:









Singapore Dealer Prepares Vault for 15,000 Tons of Silver


Inside a six-story high warehouse near Singapore’s Changi airport, a vast hangar-like space is waiting to be filled with a precious metal that usually plays second fiddle to its more lustrous sibling.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo haber leído que el ensayo era para Julio pero no sé si será fiable. Tampoco quiere decir que el ensayo luego ocurra en la realidad pero no está demás estar preparado para la posibilidad.
> 
> También queda el último de los escenarios contemplados por la fundación Rockefeller: una grave crisis económica que se lleve al sistema por delante. Este escenario se va a producir en caso de que no se llegue a un acuerdo entre las diferentes potencias sobre el nuevo sistema monetario.
> 
> ...



Para el 9 de julio.

Esta es la organización que lo prepara:









Cyber Polygon


The international capacity building initiative aimed at raising the global cyber resilience and the expansion of intersectoral cooperation against cyberthreats




cyberpolygon.com






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eyman (13 Abr 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Para los que sabéis de estos temas (desde luego que yo no tengo ni puta idea) este subastador al que he comprado maquinaria en ocasiones tiene una subasta en 10 días de monedas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Porque nunca he participado en una subasta de esas, y supongo que comisiones envíos y leches subiran un pico, que si no, me agenciaba uno de esos papelitos de tropocientos millones de marcos weimar que resultan super chulos.


----------



## TradingMetales (13 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo haber leído que el ensayo era para Julio pero no sé si será fiable. Tampoco quiere decir que el ensayo luego ocurra en la realidad pero no está demás estar preparado para la posibilidad.
> 
> También queda el último de los escenarios contemplados por la fundación Rockefeller: una grave crisis económica que se lleve al sistema por delante. Este escenario se va a producir en caso de que no se llegue a un acuerdo entre las diferentes potencias sobre el nuevo sistema monetario.
> 
> ...



15.000 toneladas de plata, 480 millones de onzas. No van a poder llenarla de metal plateado, nunca. Completamente absurdo. Meterán cobre para rellenar espacio. Edito: Salvo confiscación


----------



## hornblower (13 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tened en cuenta que para julio o junio hay previsto una simulacro de ataque cibernérico global...luego busco el enlace.
> 
> Es posible que poco después lleguevel de verdad
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Acabo de poner un tema relacionado,
(Posible) próximo cisne negro: el agua y otras infraestructuras vitales


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (13 Abr 2021)

Vamos que nos vamoooos!!!!









El IPC de Estados Unidos sube un 2,6% interanual en marzo


Los precios aumentan un 0,6% mensual y la inflación interanual se elevó a su mayor nivel en casi tres años




www.lne.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Abr 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamoooos!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que más o menos ese nivel estaba descontado... yo creo que lo han maquillado mucho. Lo real lo doblará al menos.
En los próximo meses se irá viendo la tendencia


----------



## Josebs (13 Abr 2021)

Veremos abriendo en breve negocios de "Compro Plata"


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> 15.000 toneladas de plata, 480 millones de onzas. No van a poder llenarla de metal plateado, nunca. Completamente absurdo. Meterán cobre para rellenar espacio. Edito: Salvo confiscación



También podría ser para respaldar ETFs, stablecoins de plata, divisas redimibles... Alguien que tiene mucho más dinero (y posiblemente información) no lo ve absurdo. Singapur es uno de los mercados de metales preciosos más importantes a nivel mundial y parece que ven futuro al tema como para hacer este tipo de inversión.

__________ 









Hohe Nachfrage: Engpass bei Philharmoniker


Offenbar sind Edelmetalle gefragt wie nie: Die Münze Österreich kommt mit der Produktion des Wiener Philharmonikers in Gold, Silber und Platin kaum ...




www.krone.at





La prensa austriaca se hace eco de las dificultades que tiene la casa de la moneda para abastecer la demanda de filarmónicas ante la avalancha de pedidos de inversores minoristas de todo el mundo. Tienen ya vendida la producción de las próximas semanas.


----------



## tristezadeclon (13 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hohe Nachfrage: Engpass bei Philharmoniker
> 
> 
> Offenbar sind Edelmetalle gefragt wie nie: Die Münze Österreich kommt mit der Produktion des Wiener Philharmonikers in Gold, Silber und Platin kaum ...
> ...



los del wallstreetsilver ya han conseguido limpiar el cepo de la perth mint, la royal canadian mint y han acabado tb con las ASE, parece q ahora van a por las cecas europeas

en los últimos 5 días han pasado de 51.300 miembros a 55.500, cuando la semana anterior solo crecían a un promedio de 300 nuevos usuarios diarios

si esto sigue así van a conseguir el silver squeeze y antes de lo q se creía, hay decenas de tíos ahí q suben fotos con cientos de kg, es de locos


----------



## Silver94 (13 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Veremos abriendo en breve negocios de "Compro Plata"



Ya he visto a la mayoría de compro oros que han puesto carteles en los cristales de "y plata", y algunos han modificado los carteles de tienda y todo.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Abr 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> los del wallstreetsilver ya han conseguido limpiar el cepo de la perth mint, la royal canadian mint y han acabado tb con las ASE, parece q ahora van a por las cecas europeas
> 
> en los últimos 5 días han pasado de 51.300 miembros a 55.500, cuando la semana anterior solo crecían a un promedio de 300 nuevos usuarios diarios
> 
> si esto sigue así van a conseguir el silver squeeze y antes de lo q se creía, hay decenas de tíos ahí q suben fotos con cientos de kg, es de locos




El mundo es un lugar muy grande y con muchas riquezas en sus cuatro esquinas. 
Podemos sorprendernos.


----------



## FranMen (13 Abr 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> los del wallstreetsilver ya han conseguido limpiar el cepo de la perth mint, la royal canadian mint y han acabado tb con las ASE, parece q ahora van a por las cecas europeas
> 
> en los últimos 5 días han pasado de 51.300 miembros a 55.500, cuando la semana anterior solo crecían a un promedio de 300 nuevos usuarios diarios
> 
> si esto sigue así van a conseguir el silver squeeze y antes de lo q se creía, hay decenas de tíos ahí q suben fotos con cientos de kg, es de locos



Si con 55000 ya ponen a temblar a las mints, no quiero imaginar si el 1% del mundo abriera los ojos


----------



## timi (14 Abr 2021)

De repente, de la nada, BankAmerica surgió como un participante importante en los derivados OTC de metales preciosos. Este nuevo hecho está contenido en la última publicación del Informe Trimestral de Derivados de la Oficina del Contralor de la Moneda (OCC) del Departamento del Tesoro para los bancos estadounidenses. El informe cubre los contratos de derivados en el mercado extrabursátil (OTC) en contraposición a las opciones negociadas en bolsa y los futuros de oro y plata COMEX. El informe trimestral de la OCC se retrasa 3 meses, por lo que el nuevo informe publicado el 23 de marzo cubre los puestos ocupados hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2020 (desplácese hacia abajo hasta la Tabla 9 cerca de la parte inferior de cada informe).

_https://www.occ.gov/publications-and-resources/publications/quarterly-report-on-bank-trading-and-derivatives-activities/index-quarterly-report-on-bank-trading-and-derivatives- actividades.html _

Una constante en estos informes trimestrales es que JPMorgan ha dominado las transacciones OTC en todas las categorías desde que tengo memoria, incluidos los metales preciosos. Sin embargo, el nuevo informe indica que BankAmerica se ha convertido en un participante importante en los derivados OTC de metales preciosos. La posición de BankAmerica de $ 8,3 mil millones (al 31 de diciembre), esencialmente, comenzó a existir desde el 31 de marzo de 2020, cuando estaba por debajo de $ 175 millones. ¿Qué explicaría el tremendo crecimiento en las posiciones de derivados OTC de BankAmerica desde el 31 de marzo de 2020 hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2020?

Un acontecimiento muy inusual en 2020 fue el aumento sin precedentes de las participaciones físicas en los ETF de plata. Cerca de 300 millones de onzas ingresaron a los ETF de plata, a partir del 1 de abril hasta el verano. Al tratar de explicar de dónde venía la plata física en ese momento, sugerí que venía de JPMorgan en forma de arrendamiento de plata física a otros bancos. La línea de tiempo indicada en los informes de la OCC apunta a mi local de arrendamiento. A los precios de fin de año ($ 26,50), $ 8,3 mil millones en derivados de metales preciosos llegarían a poco más de 300 millones de onzas.

En cuanto a por qué BankAmerica se embarcaría en una aventura aparentemente tan temeraria de pedir prestado 300 millones de onzas de plata física con la promesa de tener que devolverlo algún día, primero debe comprender la locura del arrendamiento de metales preciosos. Alguien con la plata física (JPMorgan en este caso) cede el metal a una institución (BankAmerica). Aparte de la promesa del retorno físico del metal, JPMorgan también obtiene ingresos por alquiler. BankAmerica, no deseando simplemente retener el metal porque no hay un propósito real para hacerlo, se da la vuelta y vende el metal a un tercero completamente independiente, en este caso los ETF de plata, cuyos inversores pagan dinero en efectivo por el título libre y claro de el metal. BankAmerica obtiene el uso completo del efectivo ($ 8,3 mil millones) para hacer lo que le plazca.

Si el precio de la plata baja o permanece igual, no es gran cosa para BankAmerica, siempre que pueda volver a comprar la plata física en el mercado abierto cuando lo desee. Sin embargo, si los precios de la plata suben bruscamente y no es tan fácil recomprar 300 millones de onzas físicas, BankAmerica tiene un problema. Hace veinte años, Barrick Gold y AngloGold tuvieron el mismo problema con los arrendamientos de oro y perdieron $ 10 mil millones cada uno. Si BankAmerica tomó prestado y vendió el metal a los ETF de plata, como parece ser el caso, ahora le faltan 300 millones de onzas de plata física, lo cual es muchísimo peor que tener 60.000 contratos cortos de futuros COMEX. Tiene que ser que JPMorgan engañó a BankAmerica en esta transacción.

BankAmerica no se despertó repentinamente un día y decidió pedir prestado y vender (en corto) 300 millones de onzas de plata física. Es mucho más probable que JPMorgan haya soñado todo el asunto, ya que él y sus entidades relacionadas se beneficiarán enormemente como resultado. El resultado neto de todos estos préstamos, préstamos, ventas y compras de 300 millones de onzas es que los amigos y la familia de JPM ahora poseen al menos 1.200 millones de onzas o el 60% de los 2.000 millones de onzas del total mundial de inventarios de plata. BankAmerica ahora está obligado a devolver 300 millones de onzas de plata física a JPM algún día. BofA ya está en el pozo por $ 2 mil millones desde que pidió prestados los 300 millones de onzas a un precio promedio de $ 18 o menos y ya tiene $ 7 bajo el agua. En algún momento, BofA se despertará (si aún no se ha despertado) e intentará recomprar su posición corta de plata excesiva y decididamente no rentable. Ese intento de BankAmerica resultará extremadamente optimista para el precio de la plata.

Si bien he limitado mis comentarios hoy a los 300 millones de onzas que BofA pidió prestado y vendió corto el año pasado, hay otros 100 millones de onzas prestadas y vendidas al descubierto desde el comienzo de este año y en total, estimaría que al menos 400 a Se han pedido prestadas 500 millones de onzas de plata y se han vendido al descubierto en total. Esta cantidad de plata en corto es completamente distinta y separada de la formidable posición corta concentrada en los futuros de plata de COMEX. Es la combinación de estas dos posiciones cortas separadas, que actualmente suman hasta 850 millones de onzas lo que explica el increíblemente bajo precio de la plata, de otro modo inexplicable. Además, esa cantidad de plata nunca podría haberse comprado en el mercado abierto sin lanzar el precio al cielo.










A New Piece of the Puzzle


Suddenly, out of nowhere BankAmerica has emerged as a major participant in precious metals OTC derivatives. This new fact is contained in the latest release of the Treasury Department’s Office of the Comptroller of the Currency (OCC) Quarterly Derivatives Report for U.S. banks.




silverseek.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Abr 2021)

timi dijo:


> De repente, de la nada, BankAmerica surgió como un participante importante en los derivados OTC de metales preciosos. Este nuevo hecho está contenido en la última publicación del Informe Trimestral de Derivados de la Oficina del Contralor de la Moneda (OCC) del Departamento del Tesoro para los bancos estadounidenses. El informe cubre los contratos de derivados en el mercado extrabursátil (OTC) en contraposición a las opciones negociadas en bolsa y los futuros de oro y plata COMEX. El informe trimestral de la OCC se retrasa 3 meses, por lo que el nuevo informe publicado el 23 de marzo cubre los puestos ocupados hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2020 (desplácese hacia abajo hasta la Tabla 9 cerca de la parte inferior de cada informe).
> 
> _https://www.occ.gov/publications-and-resources/publications/quarterly-report-on-bank-trading-and-derivatives-activities/index-quarterly-report-on-bank-trading-and-derivatives- actividades.html _
> 
> ...




Vaya chanchulleros que están hechos los yipimorgan y compañía....

Pero algún día tendrán que cerrar esas posiciones cortas y el precio subira.. ¿no?


----------



## Muttley (14 Abr 2021)

Subasta 50 aniversario de Vico.
Y sigue y sigue.
Una imagen resumen.


----------



## sashimi (14 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Subasta 50 aniversario de Vico.
> Y sigue y sigue.
> Una imagen resumen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 628000



Tienen monedas muy bonitas, no? Aunque los precios...


----------



## Dadaria (14 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pasa un link compi para maravillarnos un poquito.











LBMA acknowledges “Buying Frenzy” in Silver Market and silver shortage Fears


A new report on silver from LBMA acknowledges the Silver Squeeze, and confirms the risk that London ETFs could have faced a lack of supply.




www.bullionstar.com


----------



## Muttley (14 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pasa un link compi para maravillarnos un poquito.



Cierres.
Acaba de terminar ahora

Jesús Vico

Lote 898 por ejemplo. 
Lo he visto en directo.
Flipante. No había visto nunca venderse una moneda de plata por tanto.


----------



## TradingMetales (15 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Cierres.
> Acaba de terminar ahora
> 
> Jesús Vico
> ...



Jesús Vico fué compañero mío del colegio Santa María Del Valle. Le seguía la pista desde hace tiempo, incluso le llamé hace unos 3 o 2 años (no estaba en oficina). Va a ser momento de ir a verle. Creo que tiene que comprar plata, y vender unos tesoros míos. Un tío estupendo, por cierto, de los mejores compañeros que he tenido.

El puede ayudar al squeeze, ¿estará al tanto?? como presidente de numismáticos, creo que le debo dar la chapa un poco. Al menos que sepa que vendo la plata más barata de España. Ya con eso me quedo tranquilo.

Me hace gracia que hace 20 años, él no tenía pensado seguir con monedas de su padre (creo que antes no hacían subastas, sería más aburrido) pero tenía esa seguridad, ni yo pensaba acumular plata. Esa clase han sido la mayoría de perdedores. Pero el destino decidió juntar a un gran numismático y a un gran apilador a nivel nacional/internacional en la misma clase. Por algo será, digo yo.


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Subasta 50 aniversario de Vico.
> Y sigue y sigue.
> Una imagen resumen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 628000



¿Fat finger? O locura colectiva


----------



## Furillo (15 Abr 2021)

Suma y sigue...


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Abr 2021)

r/Wallstreetsilver


r/Wallstreetsilver: We are a community that loves Silver, Period.




www.reddit.com





Casi 57.000 espaldas plateadas.... Ya no somos 4 gatos... 

Por cierto, para recordar en mi vejez estos procelosos la par que intersantes tiempo, y contarles a mis nietos como raideaba la selva financiera como silverback en busca de la justicia, he pillado en CMC este mondeon de kilo:







Por cierto la atención, y rapidez de CMC, sobresalientes.

Y tener en la mano ese kilo de plata, la verdad, eso es una gozada


----------



## L'omertá (15 Abr 2021)

Sin fotos no vale nada , amigo Harry


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Sin fotos no vale nada , amigo Harry



Luego os pongo una!


----------



## Orooo (15 Abr 2021)

A mi me da cosa ver los videos de Mike Maloney, parece que se esta quedando cadaver esperando a la gran subida de los metales y me imagino yo asi en un futuro


----------



## dmb001 (15 Abr 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> A mi me da cosa ver los videos de Mike Maloney, parece que se esta quedando cadaver esperando a la gran subida de los metales y me imagino yo asi en un futuro



También tengo esa sensación. Creo que allí juegan un poco con el factor venezolano, nosotros porque estamos a 10 mil km y sólo padecemos al Coletas, a sus amantes y a algunos miles de venezolanas que ejercerán la prostitución. Pero en los países limítrofes están padeciendo la situación en forma de inmigración masiva a millones, la delincuencia que conlleva la, bajada de salarios por competencia desleal, lucha por beneficios sociales de miseria y creen a ciencia cierta que pronto les tocará a ellos, también en EEUU. Súmale las grandes empresas de inversión metaleras y tiendas que como es lógico aprovechan el miedo para vender todo lo que tengan en físico o etf. 

Y ya sólo faltaba el yayo imprimiendo billones de dólares para cerrar el círculo del miedo. No dudo de que la impresión de billetes provoca una reducción del valor del dólar como pasa desde los años 70 y posiblemente inflación (si el mercado no estuviera hipermanipulado), pero de eso a una Venezuela 3.0 o un gran reset jodiendo a todos los millonarios de Occidente, no sé yo. No me creo que todos los millonarios de EEUU vayan a pasar por el tubo de perder todo su dinero fiat y todo el valor de sus acciones en bolsa como en el 29.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Abr 2021)

Me cae cojonudo el Mike Malony, pero es verdad que se repite un poco en los videos con la gran explosión del oro y la plata. En esto de los MP, hay que tener más paciencia que el santo jo... por lo menos el ya ha pillado un par de supeciclos guapos... a ver si empieza el tercero to the moon


----------



## Beto (15 Abr 2021)

Perdon si esto no engancha mucho en el hilo, pero lo he visto hace un rato y se me salian lo ojos....


----------



## frankie83 (15 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Cierres.
> Acaba de terminar ahora
> 
> Jesús Vico
> ...



Pero son solo los patagones o también otras monedas más.. comunes, digamos?


----------



## IvanRios (15 Abr 2021)

Recuerdo un video de Pablo Gil en el que decía que una zona de resistencia a vigilar para el oro era 1.760; la acaba de romper y está en 1.766. Vamos a ver cómo evoluciona.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Abr 2021)

Un +2%, plata y casi otro tanto el oro... hace bastante que no nos pegábamos un pequeño homenaje... a ver si aguanta


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> También tengo esa sensación. Creo que allí juegan un poco con el factor venezolano, nosotros porque estamos a 10 mil km y sólo padecemos al Coletas, a sus amantes y a algunos miles de venezolanas que ejercerán la prostitución. Pero en los países limítrofes están padeciendo la situación en forma de inmigración masiva a millones, la delincuencia que conlleva la, bajada de salarios por competencia desleal, lucha por beneficios sociales de miseria y creen a ciencia cierta que pronto les tocará a ellos, también en EEUU. Súmale las grandes empresas de inversión metaleras y tiendas que como es lógico aprovechan el miedo para vender todo lo que tengan en físico o etf.
> 
> Y ya sólo faltaba el yayo imprimiendo billones de dólares para cerrar el círculo del miedo. No dudo de que la impresión de billetes provoca una reducción del valor del dólar como pasa desde los años 70 y posiblemente inflación (si el mercado no estuviera hipermanipulado), pero de eso a una Venezuela 3.0 o un gran reset jodiendo a todos los millonarios de Occidente, no sé yo. No me creo que todos los millonarios de EEUU vayan a pasar por el tubo de perder todo su dinero fiat y todo el valor de sus acciones en bolsa como en el 29.



Hoy día ser millonario es no ser nadie, los que cuentan son los billonarios (en americano), mira a “Puerta de Entrada” que se ha liado a comprar hectáreas


----------



## timi (15 Abr 2021)




----------



## dmb001 (15 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hoy día ser millonario es no ser nadie, los que cuentan son los billonarios (en americano), mira a “Puerta de Entrada” que se ha liado a comprar hectáreas



¿Y de qué les servirían comprar miles de hectáreas si no podrían pagar soldados ni policías suficientes para defenderlas de muertos de hambre como nosotros? 
El madmax tiene esas cosas, que hasta los ricos necesitan perros bien alimentados para ahuyentar al populacho. Por eso lo veo como un escenario poco probable.


----------



## frankie83 (15 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> ¿Y de qué les servirían comprar miles de hectáreas si no podrían pagar soldados ni policías suficientes para defenderlas de muertos de hambre como nosotros?
> El madmax tiene esas cosas, que hasta los ricos necesitan perros bien alimentados para ahuyentar al populacho. Por eso lo veo como un escenario poco probable.



Perros? Ahora existen las armas y los robots


----------



## TradingMetales (15 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> También tengo esa sensación. Creo que allí juegan un poco con el factor venezolano, nosotros porque estamos a 10 mil km y sólo padecemos al Coletas, a sus amantes y a algunos miles de venezolanas que ejercerán la prostitución. Pero en los países limítrofes están padeciendo la situación en forma de inmigración masiva a millones, la delincuencia que conlleva la, bajada de salarios por competencia desleal, lucha por beneficios sociales de miseria y creen a ciencia cierta que pronto les tocará a ellos, también en EEUU. Súmale las grandes empresas de inversión metaleras y tiendas que como es lógico aprovechan el miedo para vender todo lo que tengan en físico o etf.
> 
> Y ya sólo faltaba el yayo imprimiendo billones de dólares para cerrar el círculo del miedo. No dudo de que la impresión de billetes provoca una reducción del valor del dólar como pasa desde los años 70 y posiblemente inflación (si el mercado no estuviera hipermanipulado), pero de eso a una Venezuela 3.0 o un gran reset jodiendo a todos los millonarios de Occidente, no sé yo. No me creo que todos los millonarios de EEUU vayan a pasar por el tubo de perder todo su dinero fiat y todo el valor de sus acciones en bolsa como en el 29.



Yo no es ni rubio, ya tiene el pelo blanco xD

Por cierto, ya no puedo encontrar monedas por debajo de 26, se acercan ya a 27. RECOMPRO a 26 100 onzas que me vendáis. Puedo pagar algo más. La plata subió 2% pero las monedas que yo compro un 4 o 5%. Algo pasó y no es subida de precios. Veo que dracma vende más barato, poco van a durar a ese precio. 

Podéis descojonaros de mí, pero el stock lo estamos jodiendo mucho mas rápido de lo que somos realmente conscientes.


----------



## siemprelomismo (15 Abr 2021)

Todo subirá, todos los recursos hasta el agua. Dentro de poco empezaremos a beber del grifo.


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> ¿Y de qué les servirían comprar miles de hectáreas si no podrían pagar soldados ni policías suficientes para defenderlas de muertos de hambre como nosotros?
> El madmax tiene esas cosas, que hasta los ricos necesitan perros bien alimentados para ahuyentar al populacho. Por eso lo veo como un escenario poco probable.



De nada, pero, ¿de verdad crees que no lo tienen pensado? No has dicho tampoco nada de que, para esos campos también hace falta “populacho “ que los trabaje y que seguro que estará contento si puede comer frente al populacho que no tenga nada


----------



## brigante 88 (15 Abr 2021)

LBMA acknowledges “Buying Frenzy” in Silver Market and silver shortage Fears


A new report on silver from LBMA acknowledges the Silver Squeeze, and confirms the risk that London ETFs could have faced a lack of supply.




www.bullionstar.com


----------



## hornblower (16 Abr 2021)

*PSLV finally available in Eurooe today, just in time for the raid!*

News

Degiro added PSLV to the list of ETF's that people can invest into. Now I can start buying PSLV in addition to the Swiss ZSIL etf.


----------



## IvanRios (16 Abr 2021)

"Se estima que los ciudadanos turcos acumulan en sus casas más de 5.000 toneladas de oro, cifra que se está incrementando en los últimos meses ante la situación de la economía del país."


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2021)

Kinesis lanza un sistema monetario basado en el oro respaldado por blockchain en Indonesia


PosGO Syariah se describe como la primera empresa de ecosistema móvil en Indonesia que cumple con la ley islámica




es.cointelegraph.com





El sistema de pagos basados en blockchain y respaldados con oro de Kinesis recibe el visto bueno de las autoridades indonesias para operar en el país ya que cumple con las leyes de la Sharia. Las criptos sin respaldo están prohibidas en el país.

Este tipo de iniciativas privadas van a suponer más presión a las CBDCs para que estén respaldadas en metales para poder competir en un mercado que demanda dinero de calidad ante los problemas cada vez más evidentes causados por el sistema monetario actual.

Además, el uso monetario del oro va a hacer aumentar su demanda en caso de que este tipo de iniciativas se popularicen.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Además, el uso monetario del oro va a hacer aumentar su demanda en caso de que este tipo de iniciativas se popularicen.



Justo me encuentro con esta noticia:









NYC Real Estate Mogul Secures $6 Billion in Gold to Back New Cryptocurrency


Kent Swig became interested in cryptocurrencies after learning more about the concept from his teenage son.




www.bloomberg.com





Un gigante inmobiliario va a lanzar una stablecoin basada en oro para lo que tiene que invertir 6 billones (americanos) para respaldarla.

_________

Parece que los Chinos siguen comprando minas por todo el mundo para satisfacer su demanda interna. Dentro del proyecto de la nueva ruta de la seda se financia la compra y puesta en marcha de minas de oro:









Mining Gold-edged Goodwill Abroad | Belt & Road News







www.beltandroad.news





_The Belt & Road Initiative has been facilitating Chinese gold miners’ overseas expansion for gold assets to meet demand from home. While China is a resource-rich country, its ore grade is relatively low compared with peers abroad. Also, some resources are not easily accessible.

Under the circumstances, analysts believe Chinese gold companies will likely step up further tapping markets abroad as many undervalued mines present a good buying opportunity_.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

*Adams Economics: ¿Hay un oro sin oro y plata para los clientes?*


Discusión de fin de semana 
ROMPIENDO 

¡Nuevo ESCÁNDALO SINTÉTICO DE ORO Y PLATA en One Gold!

¡Admiten que “NO existe un proceso para REDIMIR por los metales abovedados”!

WTF? ‍♂‍♂

¿Hay alguna evidencia de que tengan oro o plata físicos?

¡ESTA ES UNA ESTAFA MASIVA DE PONZI NO ASIGNADA!


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

ahora le toca a Euro Pacific Capital ¿Cómo es posible? Aquí sí que me follan vivo.








Adams Economics







t.me






*Adams Economics - ¡Peter Schiff vende productos no asignados a sus clientes!*


Discusión de fin de semana 
ROMPIENDO 
Adams Economics
¿Hay un ESCÁNDALO NUEVO en Euro Pacific Capital?

La siguiente publicación, que incluye una imagen de pantalla de la empresa de u / PeterSchiff , sugiere que ha estado invirtiendo el dinero del cliente en PRODUCTOS NO ASIGNADOS.

¿Cómo pudo Mr Gold & Silver hacer esto?

Quizás esté empezando a tener sentido por qué u / PeterSchiff ha dicho repetidamente que no hay manipulación del mercado del oro y la plata.

¡Invertir el dinero del cliente en PRODUCTOS SINTÉTICOS DE ORO Y PLATA ayuda a la camarilla del banco de lingotes!

¿Schiff ha sido "OPOSICIÓN CONTROLADA" todo este tiempo?


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Abr 2021)

a ver, esto no puede ser mas sencillo

compra metal fìsico para guardarlo tu, q puedas tocarlo cuando te salga de los cojones, si te preocupa el tema de q te lo puedan robar, ya espabilarás por la cuenta q te trae, y si ni así lo solucionas, entonces lo mismo es q esto de los metales preciosos no es para ti

yo ya no me fìo ni de sprott

if you dont hold it you dont own it, así de simple

q cada vez hay q pagar mas premium..., pues q quieres q te diga, lo prefiero a la alternativa de q te digan "lo sentimos pero su metal... tal y cual pascual", de todas formas a estas alturas los deberes tendrían q estar hechos ya, q hemos tenido muchos años para comprar a precios increiblemente bajos


----------



## FranMen (16 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> "Se estima que los ciudadanos turcos acumulan en sus casas más de 5.000 toneladas de oro, cifra que se está incrementando en los últimos meses ante la situación de la economía del país."



57 gramos por barba, casi dos onzas. Teniendo en cuenta que el PIB per capita son 29000$ y en España 31000 (que pobres somos), sería interesante saber cuánto oro tienen los particulares españoles


----------



## L'omertá (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> *Adams Economics: ¿Hay un oro sin oro y plata para los clientes?*
> 
> 
> Discusión de fin de semana
> ...



¿Pero qué coño?....


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

CIODE RAIDEADO. NO HAY PLATA. Iñaki comprando 100 kilos más para él, para guardarlos, le metí el veneno de la plata, ¡Por fin! . El lunes se recibe más metal pedido hace tiempo, uno grande (ya parte quedó vendido), el miércoles se recibe otro pedido mediano y el viernes el último pequeño, lo demás ya viene en gotas. Toda España está igual. Me voy a comer con los pocos que se quedaron, estaremos por la zona de Avenida de América.

SEMPSA produce 60 kilos por día. Demasiado insuficiente para la demanda que puede haber. Hablamos de 32 toneladas en lingotes si trabajan 365 días, que tampoco es así. Realmente, esos kilos de SEMPSA, son más escasos de lo que se cree. Hasta hoy no me había enterado, siempre había sufrido retrasos en cantidad pero luego hago cálculos y digo... pues casi que era yo el único que compraba .

Por comparación, SEMPSA procesa máximo 0.64 gramos de plata por Español y año, y no puede producir más que eso. Máximo unos 700.000 onzas por año. Un squeeze aquí no es sólo sencillo, sino que inútil, a ese ritmo no conseguimos, casi mejor jugaré a dejarles sin granalla 

Cada año procesan 876 sacos de granalla como mucho para convertir a lingotes. Si acumulamos 876 Sacos les jodemos la producción 1 año. Yo pongo de momento 4 sacos cerrados. Iñaki otros 4 que ya tiene y otros 4 que va a comprar para él. El irá fundiendo 4 sacos y guardando 4, comprando 4 y mandando a fundir 4, siempre guardando al menos 4, hasta que nos lancemos todos. Puedes mandar tu plata a CIODE o a mí para reciclar y tener parte de un saco que serán Lingotes. Sólo le queda en lingote uno de medio kilo de oro a buen precio. Aprovechen.


Como ya no había plata, he comprado de paso algo de Cobre, 3 lingotes de cada tipo (onza, 10 onzas, 100 onzas, medio kilo, un kilo y 5 kilos. Aún no sé mis precios, los dejaré publicados. Para quien quiera ir acopiando, empieza a escasear, algunos vienen de EEUU(onzas) otros de Alemania.

Raideo por la tarde a The Gold house, en Alcalá. Nos sobra dinero, después de comer vamos.


----------



## OBDC (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 629623
> 
> 
> CIODE RAIDEADO. NO HAY PLATA. Iñaki comprando 100 kilos más para él, para guardarlos. El lunes se recibe más metal pedido hace tiempo. Me voy a comer con los pocos que se quedaron, estaremos por la zona de Avenida de América.



Curioso, los que lo tienen no lo quieren (lo venden) y los que lo compran no se preguntan porque los que lo tienen lo venden...
Un plan sin fisuras.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (16 Abr 2021)

Tiriti traum traum traum....








Golpe al bitcoin en Turquía: prohíbe el uso de criptodivisas para los pagos


El banco central de Turquía ha prohibido el uso de criptodivisas y criptoactivos para la compra de bienes y servicios, alegando los posibles daños "irreparables" y los importantes riesgos de estas transacciones. El bitcoin se resiente tras la noticia y cede terreno hacia los 61.000 dólares...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## FranMen (16 Abr 2021)

Alguien del foro se anticipó unos días, hoy lo he leído en dos medios: doble suelo de libro en el oro y al cielo con él


----------



## IvanRios (16 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Alguien del foro se anticipó unos días, hoy lo he leído en dos medios: doble suelo de libro en el oro y al cielo con él



1760 era la zona de resistencia según Pablo Gil. Creo recordar que para la plata dijo que había que vigilar la zona de 26,60, y hacia allá vamos.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2021)

Parece que España está vendiendo los bonos usanos a 10 años los últimos meses. Ya no aparece entre los primeros por los que estamos en el nivel más bajo de los últimos tiempos:




Esto corresponde al mes de febrero. En enero todavía aparecía en la lista:




Curiosamente, hace una semana, todos los medios se hicieron eco al unísono, así "sin venir a cuento", cuáles son las reservas de oro de España. Como muestra:









El Banco de España guarda 283 toneladas de oro fino


El valor de los 9,054 millones de onzas troy de oro fino almacenadas en la entidad es de 13.978 millones de euros.




www.elperiodico.com













El Banco de España tiene 9 millones de onzas de oro valoradas en 13.978 millones de euros


El Banco de España mantiene en su activo del balance 9,054 millones de onzas troy de oro fino, unas tenencias que han permanecido constantes en los últimos cuatro años, pero cuyo valor se ha ido revalorizando de forma constante, hasta contar con una tasación de mercado a cierre de 2020 de 13.978...




www.20minutos.es





En principio, el banco de España en virtud de los acuerdos con el resto de bancos centrales de la eurozona no puede ni comprar ni vender oro para mantener su precio estable... pero parece que hay problemas para cuadrar las cuentas (el dinero de Europa no acaba de llegar) y hay reservas de oro, según cuenta la prensa.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

r / Wallstreetsilver

• Publicado por
u / sksads

hace 4 horas






*¡El @perthmint ha SUSPENDIDO la producción de BARRAS DE PLATA DE 100 ONZAS!*


Noticias


----------



## lvdo (16 Abr 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Perdon si esto no engancha mucho en el hilo, pero lo he visto hace un rato y se me salian lo ojos....



Vaya pedrusco, la virgen. Debe ser impresionante sacar eso de la tierra y sujetarlo en las manos. Son unos privilegiados los de Australia.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Abr 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Vaya pedrusco, la virgen. Debe ser impresionante sacar eso de la tierra y sujetarlo en las manos. Son unos privilegiados los de Australia.









Los de Plata son más impresionantes 

Me pregunto cómo coño se lo llevaron de ahí.


----------



## lvdo (16 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Los de Plata son más impresionantes
> 
> Me pregunto cómo coño se lo llevaron de ahí.



Venga ya jajajaja, eso sí que es un buen pedrolo. Lo mejor el palo para que no se vaya colina abajo


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Abr 2021)

*Aumento de fase tardía sin precedentes en el interés abierto en el contrato COMEX de mayo ... Probablemente indica que los compradores de metales convergen en el contrato para recibir entregas.*






Debida diligencia
Vea el gráfico a continuación que muestra el interés abierto de mayo (OI) frente al tiempo junto con los 4 meses activos anteriores. Tenga en cuenta que durante este último período del contrato, muchos contratos se cierran para avanzar. Por eso la OI siempre está en declive ... hasta ayer. El contrato de mayo OI en realidad aumentó en 1.086 contratos. Esto es muy inusual.
Mire los meses anteriores y observe que la tasa de disminución es aproximadamente constante desde el día 15 hasta aproximadamente el día 6. Luego, la tendencia a la baja aumenta aún más. Entre el día 15 y el día 6, el OI disminuye alrededor de 6.000 contratos por día en promedio.
El hecho de que el contrato de mayo aumentó en 1.086 y la tendencia típica es una disminución de 6.000 contratos por día infiere que alrededor de 7.000 contratos se redactaron o no avanzaron en comparación con la tendencia típica.
Esto infiere que estas personas se están preparando para presentarse a la entrega. ¿Por qué escribirían un nuevo contrato con solo 10 días hasta el primer día de notificación? ¿O por qué no cierran un contrato si no tenían la intención de recibir la entrega?
Ahora concéntrese en el contrato de julio de 2020, la línea negra. Observe que hubo un tramo entre el día 10 y el día 6 en el que el IO cayó, aunque a un ritmo menor. Esa reducción en OI equivale a 4,100 contratos por día durante ese período, mucho menos que otros contratos. ¿Hubo algo especial en julio de 2020?


Mire el siguiente gráfico que muestra las entregas por mes (solo meses activos) a lo largo del tiempo. Puede ver que julio de 2020 fue un mes espectacular con 17.300 contratos entregados o 86 millones de oz. Es plausible que ese mes de reventón fuera predicho por la reducción más lenta de OI durante la semana o dos antes del primer día de notificación.


En el caso del contrato del 21 de mayo, ahora tenemos al menos un día, donde no solo el OI está disminuyendo a una tasa reducida, ¡sino que en realidad aumentó! Sin precedentes en el pasado reciente.
Ahora es el momento de la declaración habitual de "el tiempo lo dirá". Solo estoy procesando datos, mirando derivadas (en el sentido matemático). Pero algo se ve muy diferente. He hablado sobre cómo puede cambiar la psicología de los compradores y vendedores de metales, y pudimos ver una actitud completamente diferente entre los comerciantes y los compradores de plata. Ese cambio estaría indicado por cambios en este tipo de tendencias.
Un volumen de entrega como el 20 de julio sería el 71% del inventario registrado actual de COMEX. Sospecho que eso causaría algo de estrés en el sistema si ocurriera, especialmente porque las entregas para el mes inactivo de abril, que está sucediendo ahora, parecen estar estresadas (ver mi publicación de ayer).
Cuando se entregó el contrato del 20 de julio, el volumen registrado era aproximadamente el mismo que ahora. La diferencia entre entonces y ahora es que los dueños de bares estaban moviendo barras a la bóveda presumiblemente para vender, y ahora, los dueños de bares están quitando las barras a un ritmo bastante rápido. Esa tendencia de almacén es otro indicador de la psicología.
Va a ser interesante.



******************

los comentarios todavía son mejor, lo q pasa q son muchísimos, no es cuestión de ponerlos aquí

cada día de media 900 silverbacks mas, el movimiento está empezando a ser importante y solo lleva dos meses y medio

me estoy imaginando al comex dentro de seis meses cuando seamos 200.000 silverbacks, va a ser divertido

está sucediendo, se trasca....


----------



## timi (16 Abr 2021)

Buen articulo de nuestro compañero @antorob 









La huida hacia delante de los BC pronto llegará a su fin.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Lego. (16 Abr 2021)

Pongo esto que está en ZH, y de paso saludo, que tengo sobrecarga de curro y llevo un par de meses sin apenas florear.






Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## L'omertá (16 Abr 2021)

Exclusive: China opens its borders to billions of dollars of gold imports - sources


China has given domestic and international banks permission to import large amounts of gold into the country, five sources familiar with the matter said, potentially helping to support global gold prices after months of declines. China is the world's biggest gold consumer, gobbling up hundreds...




uk.sports.yahoo.com


----------



## hornblower (17 Abr 2021)

Vuelven los robos de cobre, buena señal de subida
Siete detenidos y ocho investigados por robo de cobre en varios municipios guipuzcoanos


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> *Aumento de fase tardía sin precedentes en el interés abierto en el contrato COMEX de mayo ... Probablemente indica que los compradores de metales convergen en el contrato para recibir entregas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo bueno de la plata es que engancha. Si se hubiera montado el raideo de una acción y en dos meses no solo no sube, sino que incluso baja, la gente se habría cansado y se habría ido a otro activo. Pero la plata física tiene su liturgia casi religiosa, haces el pedido, esperas pacientemente dos meses a que te llegue, a lo mejor cuando te llega está más barata que cuando la compraste, pero luego empiezas a ver las onzas y se te pasan los males. Este año he comprado unos pandas y es que estoy totalmente enamorado. Pero que bonita y que calidad tiene esa moneda. Una gozada. Y luego claro te picas, y quieres tener en la mano algun koala, o esas de superheroes tan chulas aunque disparadas de precio, y esas de los caballeros austriacas, y las Britanias y las de más alla....

Luego miras y has hecho un pan con unas tortas has comprado onzas "baratas" a 28 euros y ahora están a 25.... pero en el fondo te da un poco igual y piensas " de puta madre, puedo pillar un tubito a 25 leuros"... y Pillas lo más barato que encuentras para hace precio medio, unos kanguroos y pides 20 cangurillos, que es la moneda más feucha que hay para mi gusto... y piensas "joder que moneda más feucha, pero da igual, esto es es inversión no coleccionismo, tengo que tener la cabeza fría y el precio es bueno"... pero antes de darle al confirmar sigues pensando "la verdad es que las he pillado muy bien, voy a coger un par de Batmans, por si se revalorizan, aunque están caros de cojones, pero bueno..." y dale, vuelves a pecar, y ya la has fastidiado, y se reinicia el ciclo... y más feliz que una perdiz. No me haré rico con la plata, pero lo estoy disfrutando como un enano.

Y todo esto con la plata lateral-bajista, imaginaos si llega el FOMO de verdad


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Parece que España está vendiendo los bonos usanos a 10 años los últimos meses. Ya no aparece entre los primeros por los que estamos en el nivel más bajo de los últimos tiempos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 629783
> 
> ...



Quieres decir ¿Que España está vendiendo bonos americanos porque no tiene ni un chavo? ¿ Y que le gustaría pulirse el poco oro que le queda pero que los acuerdos con los B.C. se lo impide?


----------



## frankie83 (17 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lo bueno de la plata es que engancha. Si se hubiera montado el raideo de una acción y en dos meses no solo no sube, sino que incluso baja, la gente se habría cansado y se habría ido a otro activo. Pero la plata física tiene su liturgia casi religiosa, haces el pedido, esperas pacientemente dos meses a que te llegue, a lo mejor cuando te llega está más barata que cuando la compraste, pero luego empiezas a ver las onzas y se te pasan los males. Este año he comprado unos pandas y es que estoy totalmente enamorado. Pero que bonita y que calidad tiene esa moneda. Una gozada. Y luego claro te picas, y quieres tener en la mano algun koala, o esas de superheroes tan chulas aunque disparadas de precio, y esas de los caballeros austriacas, y las Britanias y las de más alla....
> 
> Luego miras y has hecho un pan con unas tortas has comprado onzas "baratas" a 28 euros y ahora están a 25.... pero en el fondo te da un poco igual y piensas " de puta madre, puedo pillar un tubito a 25 leuros"... y Pillas lo más barato que encuentras para hace precio medio, unos kanguroos y pides 20 cangurillos, que es la moneda más feucha que hay para mi gusto... y piensas "joder que moneda más feucha, pero da igual, esto es es inversión no coleccionismo, tengo que tener la cabeza fría y el precio es bueno"... pero antes de darle al confirmar sigues pensando "la verdad es que las he pillado muy bien, voy a coger un par de Batmans, por si se revalorizan, aunque están caros de cojones, pero bueno..." y dale, vuelves a pecar, y ya la has fastidiado, y se reinicia el ciclo... y más feliz que una perdiz. No me haré rico con la plata, pero lo estoy disfrutando como un enano.
> 
> Y todo esto con la plata lateral-bajista, imaginaos si llega el FOMO de verdad



he leido hasta "lateral - bajista", pena que no lo pusieras antes..


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2021)

At 7.39%, inflation rate highest in eight years


The wholesale price index (WPI) inflation rate stood at 7.39 per cent for March, the highest since October 2012, when it was 7.4 per cent, according to provisional data released by the Department for Promotion of Industry and Internal Trade of the Commerce Ministry.




m.tribuneindia.com





Casi un 8% de inflación en la India

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josebs (17 Abr 2021)

¿ Que nivel de inflación real tenemos o vamos a tener aquí ?


----------



## nedantes (17 Abr 2021)

Apuesto que desde luego no son estas cifras:

IPC en marzo en España



Josebs dijo:


> ¿ Que nivel de inflación real tenemos o vamos a tener aquí ?


----------



## estupeharto (17 Abr 2021)

Aquí no usamos esas cosas, aquí atamos perros con longanizas


----------



## IvanRios (17 Abr 2021)

El 'euro digital' inicia su periplo legal para entrar en circulación en 2025 



elEconomista.es







El mundo está cambiando y el dinero mucho más. Todo gira velozmente hacia lo digital y las divisas tradicionales entrarán muy pronto en esa órbita. Primero serán China y Japón, seguirá Estados Unidos y después se sumará la Unión Europea. "El euro digital no es una opción, es algo que tenemos que hacer". Así se expresó hace unos días Luis de Guindos, vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo, para dejar claro que la virtualización de la divisa comunitaria es un asunto "cada vez más relevante", según indicó en una entrevista difundida en la web de la propia entidad.

La digitalización ya estaba entre las prioridades de la entidad bancaria supranacional, pero la pandemia ha acelerado todos los plazos del proyecto del lanzamiento del CBDC (Central Bank Digital Currency). Por lo pronto, el BCE analiza las "posibles implicaciones para la estabilidad financiera y para la política monetaria" de este tipo de activos que estos días se analizan con lupa y que podrían materializarse en los cuatro próximos años. Pero el tiempo vuela. De hecho, la idea del BCE consiste en que el Parlamento Europeo apruebe el eurosistema a lo largo del próximo junio para que el experimento comience a tomar forma en 2025. 

Hay quien dice que será como "una nueva carrera espacial" o, quizá, algo parecido a una Guerra Fría entre las diferentes monedas. "En nuestra opinión, no tiene por qué ser un juego de suma cero: hay mucho espacio para que el pastel digital general crezca", apuntan desde el Citi.

Sobre la mesa del BCE reposan 8.000 respuestas de la consulta pública promovida al efecto. Las primeras conclusiones llegarán a manos de los diputados europeos durante las próximas semanas. Si todo fluye como se espera, el visto bueno del Parlamento con sede en Estrasburgo tendrá su continuidad al principio de este verano desde el comité ejecutivo del BCE, liderado por Christine Lagarde, presidenta del BCE, secundada por Luis de Guindos y con los otros cuatro miembros del comité ejecutivo: Frank Elderson, Philip R. Lane, Fabio Panetta y Isabel Schnabel, así como los gobernadores de los bancos centrales de los 19 Estados de la zona euro. Todos ellos decidirán si siguen con el proyecto o lo dejan en un cajón. Ahora bien, viendo cómo evolucionan sus iguales en China, Japón, India, Australia y Estados Unidos, todo apunta a que la digitalización del euro tendrá los años contados. Entre las incógnitas por resolver sobresale la tecnología que se utilizará, ya sea distribuida (blockchain) o centralizada (DLT, Distributed Ledger Technology). Esta última podría reducir entre un 30% y un 50% sus costes de cumplimiento en 2025, según un estudio de Accenture. 

"No es trivial en cuanto a las posibles implicaciones para la estabilidad financiera y para la política monetaria, así que tendremos que calibrar este proyecto para minimizar las consecuencias negativas que pueda tener", advierte De Guindos, para recalcar que esta aventura no pretende convertirse en alternativa a las criptomonedas ni a los stablecoins, como el de Facebook. 
Cumbre de bancos centrales 
En muy pocos días, los representantes de seis bancos centrales y del Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS) se reunirán en Washington para concertar actuaciones y estándares sobre la creación de sus propias CBDC. Entre las cuestiones más peliagudas destacan las relacionadas con la interoperabilidad de los sistemas para realizar pagos internacionales entre bancos, todos ellos plenamente seguros.

Respecto al CBDC lo primero que sus padres europeos precisan es que "no se trata de sustituir el euro que todos conocemos, sino que es un complemento perfecto para los tiempos que corren", explicó José Manuel Marqués, jefe de la División de Innovación Financiera del Banco de España, en la II Jornada Block-chain Economía, promovida por Blockchain Economía, web de referencia de la industria española del blockchain.

La gobernadora de la Fed, Lael Brainard, señala que la Reserva Federal de los EEUU se muestra predispuesta a emitir el dólar digital, entre otras cosas para no ceder la hegemonía del sistema a China. En ese país se denomina Pago Electrónico de Moneda Digital, o DCEP, y está a punto de iniciar sus pruebas sobre el terreno.

El uso del dinero en efectivo cada vez es menor y, poco a poco, los billetes y monedas convencionales tenderán a desaparecer frente a la competencia digital. La opinión de Yan Xiao, jefe de proyecto de comercio digital en el Foro Económico Mundial, encuentra seguidores en todos los rincones del mundo, empezando en su propio país. Así, Fan Yifei, vicegobernador del Banco Popular de China, ya incidió el año pasado en la "necesidad urgente de digitalizar los billetes y las monedas", ya que tanto su producción como custodia resulta excesivamente cara. Pero además del factor económico, Yifei también aludió a la menor usabilidad de las monedas frente a otros los medios digitales, junto a la facilidad para falsificar y su capacidad para encubrir fines ilícitos debido al anonimato del dinero en efectivo. 

Japón también se sitúa en la vanguardia mundial una vez que el Banco de Japón inició la semana pasada la primera fase de pruebas del Yen digital con las CBDC, basados en su fiabilidad, estructura y funcionalidad. 

Kazushige Kamiyama, director general del Departamento de Sistema de Pago y Liquidación del Banco de Japón (BoJ), analizó días atrás el diferente papel que desempeñarán las monedas digitales del CBDC en función de sus respectivas economías. El experto, según informa Reuters, considera que el tratamiento no será el mismo para las naciones avanzadas, que ya tienen un sistema bancario robusto, para que las economías emergentes aprovechen la digitalización de sus divisas para mejorar las eficiencias. Por ese motivo, Kamiyama aboga por "establecer reglas comunes entre los países con estructuras económicas similares".

Venezuela también trabaja en su propia criptomoneda, que se llamará Petro, con la que Nicolás Maduro, presidente del país, pretende vender el bloqueo financiero. En su caso, prevé respaldar la divisa con oro, petróleo, gas y diamante y realizar la venta de petróleo a través del Petro.

François Villeroy de Galhau, gobernador del Banco de Francia, ha destacado en diversos foros la importancia de contar con una divisa digital pública para garantizar el control monetario dentro de la zona euro. En su opinión, existen tres argumentos para la digitalización de la moneda del banco central. El primero se relaciona con la veloz disminución del uso del efectivo en Europa. El segundo motivo son las ganancias de eficiencia previstas gracias a la reducción de los costes de intermediación y la resiliencia que podrían resultar de la tokenización de la moneda de un banco central. Y, en tercer lugar, porque "la creación de una CBDC nos daría una palanca poderosa con la que afirmar nuestra soberanía frente a iniciativas del sector privado como Libra (ahora denominado Diem, proyecto de stablecoin de Facebook)". Ante las posibles derivas de la digitalización de las divisas, podría comprometerse la estabilidad monetaria de la zona euro en cuanto los europeos, por ejemplo, prefieran cambiar sus euros digitales por los intereses positivos que pudieran ofrecer los dólares digitales. Ese hipotético escenario socavaría gravemente la autoridad del BCE. Las orejas al lobo ya las ha visto Fabio Panetta, miembro del Comité Ejecutivo del BCE, quien ha advertido de que "un euro digital podría protegernos de la posibilidad de que un medio de pago digital público o privado -emitido y controlado desde fuera de la zona euro-, desplace los ya existentes, lo que podría plantear problemas de regulación y amenazar la estabilidad financiera o, incluso, nuestra soberanía monetaria y financiera". 

Por el contrario, Nick Jones, director general y cofundador de la cartera de criptomonedas Zumo, opina que se está difuminando muy rápidamente la línea entre las criptomonedas y las instituciones financieras más tradicionales".
Riesgos de los criptoactivos 
"Aunque la atención se ha centrado en el Bitcoin en los últimos meses, los experimentos en curso, los proyectos piloto y el trabajo político en torno a los CBDC podrían ser igual de importantes, si no más, para el mundo del dinero. Los bancos centrales de todo el mundo se están acercando a los CBDC, impulsados por las grandes tecnologías, y a sus ambiciones de construir vías de pago alternativas a los sistemas de pago existentes basados en tarjetas y bancos con dinero tokenizado, como en el caso del proyecto Diem, respaldado por Facebook", señala el informe de Citi titulado El futuro del dinero: CBDC Cryptos y efectivo en el siglo 21.
Pagos 'Made in Facebook' 
Sobre la divisa de Facebook, los analistas de Citi señalan que "mientras las stablecoins como Diem esperan la aprobación de la normativa, podrían beneficiarse de los enormes efectos de red de sus patrocinadores de las grandes tecnologías". De hecho, añaden, "Diem podría ser un formato de pago tokenizado eficaz dentro del universo de Facebook. Es posible que otras grandes empresas tecnológicas se adentren en el mundo de los tokens, pero por ahora son pocas las que han declarado públicamente esta ambición, y el alcance de los usuarios de Facebook es amplio (más de 3.300 millones de usuarios mensuales de media) y difícil de replicar", concluyen desde el Citi.


----------



## mike69 (17 Abr 2021)

Crear un euro digital para seguir envileciendo a la moneda.

Todo muy normal viniendo de los trileros de siempre.

No se enteran que las criptos, el oro y la plata, solo son medios para que la gente no pierda su libertad.

La ley de Greshan hará su trabajo.

Los simios del NWO no se enteran que ni poniendo la pena de muerte se puede poner puertas al campo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (17 Abr 2021)

Escoria: Guinos, Lagarde, Powell, todos los de fed, todos los del bce y todos los de los bancos centrales, todos los del Foro económico mundial, etc etc etc. ¿Y acaso por ser escoria no nos va a importar si van a controlar o no la curva de tipos? ¿O si debido a sus políticas se puede producir inflación o no? ¿O si el yuan digital tendrá respaldo en oro o no? ¿Nada nos va a importar por ser unos psicópatas los que están al mando aunque todo nos afecte? En fin...


----------



## IvanRios (17 Abr 2021)

Efectivamente. Conocer lo mejor posible al enemigo para poder ganar la guerra.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Abr 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> Apuesto que desde luego no son estas cifras:
> 
> IPC en marzo en España



El morro que tienen es impresionante. Todo el mundo debería ser consciente a estas alturas que los políticos y el resto de instituciones son títeres de los amos del mundo.
Que son mercenarios para vender las propiedades y el trabajo de los ciudadanos a cambio de unos millones.
Que todo lo que dicen y hacen es mentira, que delinquen y arruinan a la gente.

Ahora todos a aplaudir, votar, ponerse bozal, dosis tras dosis de veneno y encerrarse en casa a ver el telecirco.


----------



## Caracol (17 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> At 7.39%, inflation rate highest in eight years
> 
> 
> The wholesale price index (WPI) inflation rate stood at 7.39 per cent for March, the highest since October 2012, when it was 7.4 per cent, according to provisional data released by the Department for Promotion of Industry and Internal Trade of the Commerce Ministry.
> ...




En Brasil un 6%








Banco Central de Brasil se compromete a detener el contagio de inflación subyacente


El banco entregó una subida de tipos descomunal el mes pasado y prometió otra en mayo al darse cuenta de impacto en inflación




www.larepublica.co





Cuando los indios se protejan comprando más metal, con la afición que hay allí y los 1400M que son, nos vamos a reir de WWS, va a parecer un juego de niños


----------



## FranMen (17 Abr 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> Apuesto que desde luego no son estas cifras:
> 
> IPC en marzo en España











La electricidad sube un 13% en lo que va de año y pone en jaque a la industria


El precio de la electricidad vuelve a estar por las nubes y tiene preocupadas a las grandes industrias del país que afrontan la crisis del coronavirus y ahora este incremento de costes que se verá agravado el próximo mes de junio con la entrada en vigor de las nuevas tarifas que prepara el Gobierno.



www.google.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> he leido hasta "lateral - bajista", pena que no lo pusieras antes..



y Ud. como definiría esto?






La plata está lateralizando, el que no lo quiera ver es que se hace trampas al solitario, eso no quiere decir que no sea una buena oportunidad de compra, al revés es en este respiro cuando hay que aprovechar, cualquier día puede sorprendernos


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El morro que tienen es impresionante. Todo el mundo debería ser consciente a estas alturas que los políticos y el resto de instituciones son títeres de los amos del mundo.
> Que son mercenarios para vender las propiedades y el trabajo de los ciudadanos a cambio de unos millones.
> Que todo lo que dicen y hacen es mentira, que delinquen y arruinan a la gente.
> 
> Ahora todos a aplaudir, votar, ponerse bozal, dosis tras dosis de veneno y encerrarse en casa a ver el telecirco.



Lo que apuntas es uno de los grandes problemas. Cuando te das cuenta de que el poder lo único que quiere hacer es robarte y/o matarte, que son los capataces de su amo, cambia tu percepción del mundo. Pero hay mucha gente que sigue confiando ciegamente en esa máquina que se traga todo lo que pilla y que llamamos estado. Es muy fácil hacer cuatro mantras comunistoides tipo "lo general antes que lo particular", perdiendo de vista que una sociedad solo tiene valor, en tanto en cuanto tengan valor sus individuos, una sociedad solo tiene libertad, en tanto en cuanto tengan libertad sus individuos, una sociedad solo es feliz en tanto en cuanto sean felices sus individuos y una sociedad solo avanza en tanto en cuanto sus individuos tenga ambiciones y energías para hacerlo.

Han conseguido implantar, de facto, una mentalidad social-comunista, muchos jóvenes su sueño es ser funcionario... de lo que sea. Vivir del estado, por el estado y para el estado. Los paguiteros de toda índole lo mismo. Al final, de alguna forma venden su libertad a la "maquina", por un plato de lentejas. Ojo, no lo critico, entiendo que salir del modelo es tremendamente difícil, el que pretende emprender y andar un camino autónomo se le va a machacar sin piedad, con una regulación que crece cada día a ritmo exponencial ahogando la poca libertad que pudiera quedar.

Siempre he amado a España, y la sigo amando, pero cada día me siento más de la "república independiente de mi casa".


----------



## frankie83 (17 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> y Ud. como definiría esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 631047
> 
> ...



Será como dices pero habiendo empezado a seguir este mercado en. 2016 ahora me parece que estamos bien arriba.. si bien en el ultimo año ha habido vaivenes hemos hecho un escalón ya no?


----------



## Furillo (17 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> La gobernadora de la Fed, Lael Brainard, señala que *la Reserva Federal de los EEUU se muestra predispuesta a emitir el dólar digital, entre otras cosas para no ceder la hegemonía del sistema a China*. En ese país se denomina Pago Electrónico de Moneda Digital, o DCEP, y está a punto de iniciar sus pruebas sobre el terreno.
> 
> Venezuela también trabaja en su propia criptomoneda, que se llamará Petro, con la que *Nicolás Maduro*, presidente del país, pretende vender el bloqueo financiero. En su caso, *prevé respaldar la divisa con oro, petróleo, gas y diamante* y realizar la venta de petróleo a través del Petro.



Muy importante todo lo comentado en el artículo, por destacar algo, las palabras de la gobernadora de la Fed, que confirman lo que es evidente, pero ningún mass mierda comenta: Estamos siendo testigos de una guerra económica (de momento) entre USA-China.

Por otro lado, algunos ya empiezan a asomar la patita con el respaldo de sus monedas digitales: ahora muchos entenderán por qué Rusia y China siguen comprando oro como si no hubiera un mañana.



Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lo que apuntas es uno de los grandes problemas. Cuando te das cuenta de que el poder lo único que quiere hacer es robarte y/o matarte, que son los capataces de su amo, cambia tu percepción del mundo. Pero hay mucha gente que sigue confiando ciegamente en esa máquina que se traga todo lo que pilla y que llamamos estado. Es muy fácil hacer cuatro mantras comunistoides tipo "lo general antes que lo particular", perdiendo de vista que una sociedad solo tiene valor, en tanto en cuanto tengan valor sus individuos, una sociedad solo tiene libertad, en tanto en cuanto tengan libertad sus individuos, una sociedad solo es feliz en tanto en cuanto sean felices sus individuos y una sociedad solo avanza en tanto en cuanto sus individuos tenga ambiciones y energías para hacerlo.
> 
> Han conseguido implantar, de facto, una mentalidad social-comunista, muchos jóvenes su sueño es ser funcionario... de lo que sea. Vivir del estado, por el estado y para el estado. Los paguiteros de toda índole lo mismo. Al final, de alguna forma venden su libertad a la "maquina", por un plato de lentejas. Ojo, no lo critico, entiendo que salir del modelo es tremendamente difícil, el que pretende emprender y andar un camino autónomo se le va a machacar sin piedad, con una regulación que crece cada día a ritmo exponencial ahogando la poca libertad que pudiera quedar.
> 
> Siempre he amado a España, y la sigo amando, pero cada día me siento más de la "república independiente de mi casa".



Mis dieses, compañero. No quito ni pongo una coma a tu texto


----------



## OBDC (17 Abr 2021)

Pues tendrán reservas infinitas si venden y nunca compran...

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (17 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Muy importante todo lo comentado en el artículo, por destacar algo, las palabras de la gobernadora de la Fed, que confirman lo que es evidente, pero ningún mass mierda comenta: Estamos siendo testigos de una guerra económica (de momento) entre USA-China.
> 
> Por otro lado, algunos ya empiezan a asomar la patita con el respaldo de sus monedas digitales: ahora muchos entenderán por qué Rusia y China siguen comprando oro como si no hubiera un mañana.
> 
> ...



Gran reflexión amigo @Harrymorgan 
Yo la resumo con una "infantilizacion" de una sociedad hedonista y amancebada, en la que todos esperan un estado paternalista y no asumir responsabilidades.
El resultado es también un estado sin responsabilidad porque el estado es el reflejo de sus ciudadanos.
Desgraciadamente esto lo hemos generado padres dadivosos que hemos malcriado a nuestros hijos por intentar reparar en ellos las carencias que sufrimos nosotros de jóvenes.






"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (17 Abr 2021)

Pues entonces asumes obviamente que los que compran, si venden, siempre perderán porque el metal "siempre sube".


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Mk3 (18 Abr 2021)

No sé si es el hilo correcto para un pregunta? Que opinión tenéis de las monedas Pandas de plata de 1Oz de plata, concretamente del año 2015? Alguna pega o ventaja, o simplemente bullion a secas. gracias


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Abr 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> No sé si es el hilo correcto para un pregunta? Que opinión tenéis de las monedas Pandas de plata de 1Oz de plata, concretamente del año 2015? Alguna pega o ventaja, o simplemente bullion a secas. gracias



Los pandas además de ser muy bellos son muy coleccionables porque todos los años cambian el diseño. Además hay milllones de chinos con lo que los potenciales de revalorización están ahí.
La parte mala es que suelen ser algo más caros, y hay años concretos disparados de precio.

Del 2015 ya ni idea, pero si lo pudieras pillar cerca del precio estandar es buena compra seguro.


----------



## timi (18 Abr 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> No sé si es el hilo correcto para un pregunta? Que opinión tenéis de las monedas Pandas de plata de 1Oz de plata, concretamente del año 2015? Alguna pega o ventaja, o simplemente bullion a secas. gracias



creo que son las últimos de 1 oz , los siguientes ya son de 30gramos


----------



## Mk3 (18 Abr 2021)

Gracias!


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (18 Abr 2021)

Unas preguntas rápidas:

¿Si tuvieseis 1.000 euros qué compraríais plata u oro? ¿Y si tuvieseis 2.000? ¿En qué páginas compráis? Gracias.


----------



## andresenciso (18 Abr 2021)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Unas preguntas rápidas:
> 
> ¿Si tuvieseis 1.000 euros qué compraríais plata u oro? ¿Y si tuvieseis 2.000? ¿En qué páginas compráis? Gracias.



Pues un soberano que andará sobre los 360 euros y el resto a monedas de onza o dos onzas de plata. Y si tuviese 2.000, lo mismo pero por dos.


----------



## dmb001 (18 Abr 2021)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Unas preguntas rápidas:
> 
> ¿Si tuvieseis 1.000 euros qué compraríais plata u oro? ¿Y si tuvieseis 2.000? ¿En qué páginas compráis? Gracias.



Con 1000 € compraría 3 soberanos sin premium como te han dicho. No vayas a comprar soberanos de 1899 con ceca australiana que te pueden clavar 550 € por cada una de ellas (lo sé porque tengo un par de ellas) y luego los himbersores espabilaos que buscan oro a spot en el hilo de compra/venta te pondrán a parir si quieres venderlas allí.

Con 2000 € compraría por ejemplo 1 oz con el menor premium, tipo 100 coronas austríacas, y otro soberano.


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Aprovecho para pediros que* le mandeis videos de VUESTRAS MONEDAS* para su nueva seccion. Grabados en *formato HORIZONTAL*, de no mas de un par de minutos por moneda y con fondo blanco si puede ser.
> Se puede hacer desde el mas *absoluto ANONIMATO*. Animaros y asi entre todos enriqueceremos ese canal.
> No seais timidos.
> Yo ya hice mis deberes y aporte algun video, a la espera de su publicacion cuando lo considere oportuno.
> ...



.....y no tienen por qué ser las monedas más caras o más raras del mundo. 
No es una cuestión de medir mangueras. 
Simplemente las que por una razón u otra os gusten más o tengan una historia detrás. 
(Una moneda heredada. Vuestra primera compra....)


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Yo *NO quiero ver* la manguera de *brigante 88* por ejemplo     pero *SI quiero ver algunas de sus piezas*, porque son monedas que yo *NO TENGO NI COLECCIONO* y tambien quiero a*prender y disfrutar de sus piezas por ejemplo y de las de los demas*. Y quien dice bigante 88 dice cualquier otro del foro, en su caso porque se que le gusta la moneda española 4, 8 escudos.



Edu me ha enseñado unos lingotes de kilo que me han dado envidia sana. Tengo que empezar a diversificar en kilos.

Había alguien que pidió una foto de maples, esta es de otro...


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

Mis cálculos:

Menos de 50.000 compradores de oro en España, y menos de 2500 compradores de Plata que tengan más plata que oro. (5%).

Ajustemos los compradores de oro aproximados y nos daremos cuenta del mercado tan ridículo que hay. Posiblemente unos 15000 compradores de oro asiduos. Y menos de 1000 de plata en toda España. ¿Opiniones?.

Y aun así, con esas cifras bajísimas, con nuestro dinero estamos presionando bastante. El mercado sobre todo de la plata es minúsculo.


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Yo tus calculos no los veo. Yo tengo muchisima mas plata que oro.
> Ya me gustaria que fuera al reves, pero mi cartera no da para tanto.
> Hay muchas mas personas que 1000 en toda España comprando plata asiduamente. Otra cosa es que solo puedan comprar una onza o un par de ellas al mes o un tubo de promedio al año. No todos podemos ser como tu.
> Con esas cifras que pones el Almorrado, CMC, Degussa etc se moririan de hambre y eso sin hablar de la cantidad de numismaticas que existen sobretodo en las grandes capitales de provincia. Te quedas muy corto en los numeros. Otra cosa son las cantidades y el tamaño de la cartera de la gente, que en general, la tenemos todos bastante pequeña y mas desde la ultima crisis del 2008 que a quien mas o menos a todos nos ha golpeado con mas o menos intensidad. Yo por ejemplo no he vuleto a currar desde entonces, con eso lo digo todo.



Bueno yo me he basado en lo siguiente:

SEMPSA como mucho hará 20.000 Lingotes al año. Si nos fijamos en tiradas de otros lingotes de otras marcas podemos ver que son bajas para lo que se supone que "representa".

Bien, esos 20.000 lingotes al año, como máximo (Que es en realidad muchísimo menos), Si alguien compra al año 5 kilos de plata, pues da para 4000 personas, no para muchas más. 200 personas en España apilando 100 kilos cada una y joden el mercado nacional. A mi me parecen números muy, muy pequeños. Sobre todo si alguien vende una casa que le sobra por plata.

La gente no se ha puesto todavía en serio con la inflación y no es que les falten recursos, hay mucho rico y clase media alta que no tienen plata. Y sus % no llegan ni al 10% en físico real. Cuando esa gente no pueda comprar fuera de europa, sólo podrá acabar comprando Sempsa.

Hablemos entonces de la gente que compra lingotes de kilo. ¿Cuántos habrá en España, que apilen plata en lingote, menos de esos 1000 que digo?

PD: Siendo un gitano, con pocas onzas o kilos que vendas al mes, mantienes una tienda y vives. Pueden ser muchas y mover poco, las compro oro, no consiguen ni 3 kilos por mes y ahí están. Y no suele ser oro de inversión.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Abr 2021)

Que pasada

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Abr 2021)

La inflación acosa a las familias rusas


El aumento del precio de alimentos básicos y la pérdida de ingresos reales estanca todavía más la economía rusa y alienta el descontento social



elpais.com





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Lo que no entiendes es que desde que el mundo es global la gente puede comprar donde quiera con un click.
> A mi que me importa sempsa si tengo el mundo a mis pies? ya te lo digo yo, NADA- Y mucho menos si su producto final no es para mi, ni es mi nincho.
> Coleccionistas de lingotes y encima de kilo conozco a muy pocos y me cabrian en los dedos de una sola mano.
> Lo normal es acumular/coleccionar tamaños mas manejables como 1 onza ( es mi caso) y en un dia excepcional pillar una moneda de 5 onzas porque es mi cumpleaños por ejemplo.
> ...



Lo de Sempsa es lo único que nos va a quedar cuando no queden onzas para nosotros, al no ser productores. Si llegan con el retraso que están llegando, mejor nos vamos olvidando de ellas. Yo también prefiero onzas, a ver si te crees que uso lingotes por gusto, es lo que tengo más rápido a mano, y en masa ya no tanto, pero me van goteando, las onzas ni las veo.

Me pongo a pensar que si quiero vender metales, con unos cuantos gordos ya se secó el mercado. No le veo demasiado futuro a mi tienda, y más si tengo que soltar mi stock y esperar meses a reponer. Casi mejor apilar plata en grupo "cerrado" como el Rodio en Bélgica, que manejan los precios internacionales un grupito de ricos metaleros (ya saliéndose casi todos, han pasado muchos años de apretón).


----------



## Manzano1 (18 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Edu me ha enseñado unos lingotes de kilo que me han dado envidia sana. Tengo que empezar a diversificar en kilos.
> 
> Había alguien que pidió una foto de maples, esta es de otro...
> 
> ...



Da gloria verlo y verlo


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Da gloria verlo y verlo



Sirve como muro de defensa delante de tu puerta. Los lingotes de cobre de 5 kilos también me sirven, el muro me costaría unos 20-40K a ojo sin medir en cobre. Podría buscar de plomo, con eso no hace falta armas, es buena defensa.

A esto me refiero, ¿Cuánto puede aguantar la plata con gente así en el mundo? 14.000 personas como mucho como él, de unas 20.000 onzas, este año, contando todo tipo de plata de inversión (sin contar plata de otros años). No hay para todos.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2021)

Exclusive: China opens its borders to billions of dollars of gold imports - sources


China has given domestic and international banks permission to import large amounts of gold into the country, five sources familiar with the matter said, potentially helping to support global gold prices after months of declines. China is the world's biggest gold consumer, gobbling up hundreds...




finance.yahoo.com





China abre las fronteras para poder importar oro de forma masiva para cubrir la demanda interna que se ha disparado con la recuperación económica tras el "virus". Esperan grandes envíos en abril y mayo.

Se está pagando la onza entre 7 y 9 dólares por encima del precio oficial. A ver si las importaciones son suficientes para calmar el apetito de oro físico en China... Más presión al mercado en el que "no hay escasez".


----------



## Furillo (19 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Exclusive: China opens its borders to billions of dollars of gold imports - sources
> 
> 
> China has given domestic and international banks permission to import large amounts of gold into the country, five sources familiar with the matter said, potentially helping to support global gold prices after months of declines. China is the world's biggest gold consumer, gobbling up hundreds...
> ...



Esto confirma lo que decía Llinares hace poco en el último vídeo de goldenage, que probablemente estemos asistiendo al inicio de la separación entre el precio-papel y el precio físico de los metales.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (19 Abr 2021)

Hay cosas que no se pueden creer. Quien hubiera dicho a principio de año que iba a desaparecer el circo de la liga tal como lo conocemos antes de ver una explosión al alza del oro... este 2021 nos deparará muchas sorpresas.


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2021)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Unas preguntas rápidas:
> 
> ¿Si tuvieseis 1.000 euros qué compraríais plata u oro? ¿Y si tuvieseis 2.000? ¿En qué páginas compráis? Gracias.



Míralo con otros ojos: los primeros 10 kg de plata, a partir de ahí empieza a ser un peso menos manejable, empezar con algo de oro, por ejemplo 1:50 oro/plata en €. Todo pensando en que haya que salir corriendo en un momento determinado.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2021)

Bank of England to consider digital money plan


The Bank and the Treasury set up a taskforce to examine how a central bank digital currency would work.



www.bbc.com






Se ha creado un grupo de trabajo para valorar las consecuencias de la introducción de la divisa digital ya que va a afectar a muchos aspectos de la economía por que, al tener ciudadanos y empresas cuenta directamente con el banco central, el papel de la banca tradicional como intermediarios entre ambos, tiene que redefinirse.


Del artículo, a destacar las siguientes declaraciones:

_The Bank has previously said it is interested in a central bank digital currency (CBDC) because "*this is a period of significant change in money and payments*"._

Parece que ante el movimiento unilateral de China sacando el yuan digital, el banco de Inglaterra se va a ver obligado a sacar su propia divisa digital y dejar de lado su anterior propuesta de una cripto global que sustituya al dólar tal y como proponían hace dos años:









UK Central Bank Chief Sees Digital Currency Displacing US Dollar as Global Reserve


BOE governor Mark Carney called on Friday for the creation of a wholly digital alternative to the U.S. dollar.




www.coindesk.com





Estamos en un periodo de cambios significativos en el dinero y los medios de pago, no lo digo yo, lo dice el banco central inglés...


----------



## kikepm (19 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bank of England to consider digital money plan
> 
> 
> The Bank and the Treasury set up a taskforce to examine how a central bank digital currency would work.
> ...



¿Pero como que "_*this is a period of significant change in money and payments*_" se refiere al yuan digital????

No hombre, lo que les acojona no es otra moneda digital de banco central, eso es solo parte de la tradicional lucha entre divisas. Llevan lidiando en esa guerra desde hace décadas.

Pero alma de cántaro, a lo que tienen PAVOR los bancos centrales es a BTC.

Existe un rumor totalmente fundado de que alguien susurró la palabra Bitcoin en uno de los comedores del edificio del BCE en Francfurt en el verano de 2018, que provocó varios ataques de histeria y algún que otro episodio de ansiedad incontrolada.


----------



## dmb001 (19 Abr 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Pero como que "_*this is a period of significant change in money and payments*_" se refiere al yuan digital????
> 
> No hombre, lo que les acojona no es otra moneda digital de banco central, eso es solo parte de la tradicional lucha entre divisas. Llevan lidiando en esa guerra desde hace décadas.
> 
> ...



Desde la ignorancia ¿Alguien cree que dejarán el sistema financiero mundial en manos de mineros chinos al servicio del PCC? Tengo mis dudas, antes los muelen a impuestos o con cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## kikepm (19 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia ¿Alguien cree que dejarán el sistema financiero mundial en manos de mineros chinos al servicio del PCC? Tengo mis dudas, antes los muelen a impuestos o con cualquier otra cosa.



Sin duda que no van a permitirlo. La libertad y los mercados están de su lado.

De hecho, en estos momentos están reunidos los dirigentes de los bancos centrales, el FMI y el banco mundial, que están haciendo improbos y denodados esfuerzos para vender futuros de BTC y ponerlo en, mmmm, 51.429,34 $...

Venceremos, camarrada.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bank of England to consider digital money plan
> 
> 
> The Bank and the Treasury set up a taskforce to examine how a central bank digital currency would work.
> ...



Espérate que no quieran todos tener una criptodivisa estabilizada en oro y se ponga la onssa a precio de cojón de pato tartamudo.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Pero como que "_*this is a period of significant change in money and payments*_" se refiere al yuan digital????
> 
> No hombre, lo que les acojona no es otra moneda digital de banco central, eso es solo parte de la tradicional lucha entre divisas. Llevan lidiando en esa guerra desde hace décadas.
> 
> ...



No creo que tengan miedo de una cripto cuya protocolo limita la capacidad de validar transacciones a una cantidad tan pequeña que hace inviable su uso como medio de pago... Los cambios son en el dinero y los *medios de pago*. Bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago para transacciones cotidianas por lo que no es la competencia real del dinero estatal.

Lo que si que temen es la aparición de monedas privadas con capacidad de servir como medio de pago cotidiano (para ello ha de ser capaz de procesar millones de transacciones por segundo). También temen el uso como medio de pago cotidiano de divisas digitales extranjeras dentro de sus fronteras.

En ambas opciones se ve comprometida la capacidad para recaudar del Estado y, por tanto, la demanda artificial que necesita la moneda fiat estatal para circular como medio de pago dentro de las fronteras en las que el banco central tiene monopolio de emisión.

Esto no es una simple guerra de divisas como las anteriores, es una guerra de medios de pago (por eso están todos los bancos centrales a la carrera por sacar la suya propia). Qué medio de pago ganará la guerra? En mi opinión, uno que sea redimible en metales monetarios tiene ventaja sobre el resto de posibilidades...

Se trata de crear un nuevo sistema monetario que sea lo más estable posible, reconocido y aceptado por todos e implementable para que se pueda gestionar el cambio... Las opciones para ello son bastante limitadas, yo sólo veo dos: oro y plata.

El premio para los bancos centrales es la ingente cantidad de información que consiguen con la monitorización de las transacciones de su medio de pago en tiempo real. Y para ello van a tener que competir por sacar el mejor producto...


----------



## kikepm (19 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No creo que tengan miedo de una cripto cuya protocolo limita la capacidad de validar transacciones a una cantidad tan pequeña que hace inviable su uso como medio de pago... Los cambios son en el dinero y los *medios de pago*. Bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago para transacciones cotidianas por lo que no es la competencia real del dinero estatal.
> 
> Lo que si que temen es la aparición de monedas privadas con capacidad de servir como medio de pago cotidiano (para ello ha de ser capaz de procesar millones de transacciones por segundo). También temen el uso como medio de pago cotidiano de divisas digitales extranjeras dentro de sus fronteras.
> 
> ...



Que tienen miedo de BTC es evidente, no hay más que leer las declaraciones de toda los banksters de los últimos años.

*Jerome Powell*:
“Es un sustituto del oro y no del dólar, no se utiliza como medio de pago y es un activo para la especulación”
“El público debe comprender los riesgos, como la volatilidad o los recursos energéticos de la minería”
"No está respaldado en nada"

*Lagarde*: (saliendose totalmente del guión de la conferencia)
“es un activo altamente especulativo”
"(utilizado para el) lavado de dinero totalmente reprobable"
"debe ser regulado globalmente"

No es pavor, están ACOJONADOS.


Estoy de acuerdo en que la única solución al desaguisado fiat es la asumción de una moneda fiat respaldada y redimible en oro, plata o incluso BTC. Las transacciones internacionales se pueden liquidar fácilmente con pocas transacciones de BTC, por ejemplo.

Esto sería la solución para nosotros, para la sociedad en su conjunto, pero no para ELLOS, para quienes viven del expolio inflacionario.

El oro no lo van a usar, porque respaldar el fiat con oro sería fuertemente deflacionario (ya que pretenderían no devaluar el fiat frente al oro a su verdadero valor). Provocaría la debacle de precios de activos y la contracción del crédito a niveles inimaginables.

La plata no la van a usar porque los bancos centrales no tienen reservas de plata.

El BTC jamás de los jamases, lo odian y lo desprecian a partes iguales.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Abr 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Que tienen miedo de BTC es evidente, no hay más que leer las declaraciones de toda los banksters de los últimos años.
> 
> *Jerome Powell*:
> “Es un sustituto del oro y no del dólar, no se utiliza como medio de pago y es un activo para la especulación”
> ...




Hombre, y algo de razón tienen cuando dicen que el Bitcoño es muy volatil y especulativo, hace "3 días" valía 500 y la gente lo vendía como si no hubiese un mañana, hace "2 días" valía 10.000, hace "1 día" valía 50.000............ con correcciones brutales entre medias.

Un día me te abre a 500, con un -90% y me lo creo, ni me extraño.

Tradicionalmente ninguna moneda ni del pais mas chichinabo se deteriora un -35% en cuestión de días para recuperar e incluso subir más aún que antes todo el rato.

Si se deteriora el valor, se deteriora para bastante tiempo, y al contrario lo mismo


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hombre, y algo de razón tienen cuando dicen que el Bitcoño es muy volatil y especulativo, hace "3 días" valía 500 y la gente lo vendía como si no hubiese un mañana, hace "2 días" valía 10.000, hace "1 día" valía 50.000............ con correcciones brutales entre medias.
> 
> Un día me te abre a 500, con un -90% y me lo creo, ni me extraño.
> 
> ...



El solo hecho de que se dediquen a hacer ese tipo de declaraciones es la cuestión. Si en verdad no tuvieran miedo alguno, ni siquiera comentarían sobre BTC.

El trasfondo psicológico de sus emociones es tal que el objetivo que buscan con esas declaraciones es que otros vean a BTC como lo ven ellos, es decir, lo odien y lo desprecien a partes iguales.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Abr 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> El solo hecho de que se dediquen a hacer ese tipo de declaraciones es la cuestión. Si en verdad no tuvieran miedo alguno, ni siquiera comentarían sobre BTC.
> 
> El trasfondo psicológico de sus emociones es tal que el objetivo que buscan con esas declaraciones es que otros vean a BTC como lo ven ellos, es decir, lo odien y lo desprecien a partes iguales.



Personalmente las criptopollas tienen un lugar, que es ser un producto de inversión // inversión + consumo directo sin tener que transformarlo en dinero legal.

Personalmente no quiero que el único medio de pago generalizado sea una criptopolla dónde hoy tal y mañana cuidado y pasado wuaaaaala.


----------



## lvdo (20 Abr 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Que tienen miedo de BTC es evidente, no hay más que leer las declaraciones de toda los banksters de los últimos años.
> 
> *Jerome Powell*:
> “Es un sustituto del oro y no del dólar, no se utiliza como medio de pago y es un activo para la especulación”
> ...



Para mí esas declaraciones no dejan de ser propaganda para el Btc. Si de verdad fuera un problema para ellos, lo harían desaparecer en una tarde, pero no, parece que interesa que un buen flujo de billetes se desvíe hacía las criptos.

Mientras tanto, nadie sabe quien es el Satoshi ese, ni quienes acaparan el 70% de los btc, etc. En fin, todo mas opaco que el sobaco de un grillo, pero a quién le interesa quién hizo el parque mientras está montado en la montaña rusa.


----------



## Muttley (20 Abr 2021)




----------



## TradingMetales (20 Abr 2021)

Los Plateros se están llevando como Plata de inversión el 71% de la producción minera. Como apretemos un 30% más, nos estamos llevando toda la de la mina + la de la tierra.









Estas cifras no son sostenibles mucho tiempo.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Abr 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Que tienen miedo de BTC es evidente, no hay más que leer las declaraciones de toda los banksters de los últimos años.
> 
> *Jerome Powell*:
> “Es un sustituto del oro y no del dólar, no se utiliza como medio de pago y es un activo para la especulación”
> ...



Te propongo algo sencillo, haz la siguiente busqueda en noticias de google: "elpais bitcoin" y "elpais oro" y compara resultados para ver cual de los dos está siendo promocionado descaradamente...

Tan acojonados están que lo publicitan constantemente en sus medios e incluyen a la mayor plataforma de criptos en Wall Street:









Criptoactivos en Bolsa


La salida a cotización de Coinbase muestra el auge de las monedas digitales y obliga a reconsiderar su papel en el futuro




elpais.com





_A pesar del escepticismo con el que se ha recibido a los criptoactivos hasta ahora, el hito obliga a reconsiderar su papel en el futuro y si puede garantizarse una mayor seguridad y transparencia —algo complicado por la estructura con la que operan— en su funcionamiento. Las generaciones jóvenes de personas y empresas han apostado por él. Ahora *falta conocer si se convertirá en un modo de invertir u operar más generalizado en el futuro. Este miércoles parece que se dio un paso importante en esa dirección*, aunque los reguladores tendrán la última palabra._

Si estuviesen acojonados, en vez de promocionarlo en los medios como "oro 2.0" que cambia el paradigma monetario, estaria prohibido. 

En que países estan tan acojonados con el BTC que lo han prohibido?
Turquía, Rusia y su orbita, Irán, China... Curiosamente son los países que han creado una infraestructura para volver a incluir al oro en el sistema monetario para sustituir al dólar quienes si que parecen preocupados por un activo que es promocionado desde los medios occidentales como "oro 2.0 el dinero del futuro"

Todas las potencias tienen una estrategia respecto al oro ya que es la base del sistema monetario. Lo cual obliga a tener una estrategia frente a los activos que pretenden ser "oro 2.0". Unos promocionan su inversion y su inclusión en el sistema financiero, otros lo prohiben. Unos promocionan que sus ciudadanos compren oro y su sistema financiero se capitalice con oro, otros no tienen ningun interes en que sus ciudadanos se fijen en el "oro 1.0" por lo que promocionan a lo que llaman "oro 2.0".

Estamos en plena guerra monetaria entre partidarios de volver al patron oro (multilateralismo) frente a los globalistas que quieren imponer una divisa fiat mundial con monopolio de emision (unilateralismo). Es un conflicto que se libra dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generación en la que el frente de batalla se traslada a la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa para guiar su comportamiento. En este sentido, BTC es un arma de guerra monetaria de IV generación ya que cambia la percepción de la realidad con avanzadas tecnicas de neuromarketing y programación neurolingüistica para que algo intangible (oro 2.0) sea percibido como superior a su equivalente tangible (oro 1.0). 

Hay que reconocer su exito en este sentido ya que ha conseguido alterar la percepción de la realidad por parte de la masa y ha guiado su comportamiento quitando presión sobre la demanda de metales preciosos que son la verdadera competencia del sistema monetario actual basado en el dólar


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Abr 2021)

Original en francés, traducido al inglés con Google.

https://equzkewawimzp54r4xbikg3lom-ac5fdsxevxq4s5y-www-francebleu-fr.translate.goog/infos/insolite/deux-tresors-de-lingots-et-de-pieces-d-or-decouverts-coup-sur-coup-dans-une-maison-a-morez-dans-le-1618496304

Aquí una vez más queda demostrado que es lo que realmente mantiene el valor. Oro, plata y tierras. Me pregunto la cara que se les va a quedar a los herederos de los millennials cuando en 40 - 50 años descubran que sus padres y abuelos lo que les dejaron fueron wallets con cristos que "valían una millonada"


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que hay muchos factores y que es difícil obtener una visión global. Las criptos están cumpliendo muchas funciones a la vez:

- Por una parte es evidente su papel de contención de precios del oro ( muy bueno el dibujo de los vasos comunicantes), lo que a su vez permite que los medios sigan vendiendo una imagen distorsionada de la realidad con la complacencia de la borregada.
- Pero por otra parte está claro que las criptos han llegado para quedarse. Hay miles, y la mayoría acabarán valiendo cero, pero habrá algunas, que desarrollen ciertas funciones que quedarán. En un mundo tecnológico, y hipercontrolado, las criptos son instrumentos diabólicos que, además de medios de pago, pueden cumplir otras funciones, como el registro de cosas, contratos ¿pasaportes de vacunación?... Es un horizonte sombrío pero es el que tenemos.
- Por otra parte está la gran incógnita de que pasará con las criptos cuando lleguen las CBDC, y si en ese momento en que unas sean competencia directa de las otras, se declare una guerra entre ambas.

En definitiva, ahora la tendencia, por lo que sea, está a favor de las criptos, pero antes o después llegarán los obstáculos, regulaciones ( quizás alguna prohibiciones), y quizás vemos un trasvase de las criptos al oro... quizás


----------



## sashimi (20 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que las cryptos se van a quedar como el nuevo dinero B. Van a hacer desaparecer el dinero físico con las monedas digitales y mierdas varias y no van a dejar pagar con cryptos así que, en negro.


----------



## olympus1 (20 Abr 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Cuando el resto de mineras grandes comiencen a retener producción, esto reventará. Se acerca el final de la manipulación.



El banco de Méjico ya no vende onzas. Y toda la vida las ha vendido.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2021)

Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com


----------



## dmb001 (20 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste
> 
> 
> Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!
> ...



Hoy el oro tenía que haberse disparado, con los bonos en caída libre, y no hay manera de que lo haga. Están vendiendo cortos incluso. Al oro le cuesta mucho subir, pero nada bajar. Veremos mañana.


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Original en francés, traducido al inglés con Google.
> 
> https://equzkewawimzp54r4xbikg3lom-ac5fdsxevxq4s5y-www-francebleu-fr.translate.goog/infos/insolite/deux-tresors-de-lingots-et-de-pieces-d-or-decouverts-coup-sur-coup-dans-une-maison-a-morez-dans-le-1618496304
> 
> ...



Me recuerda cuando yo era pequeño y jugaba con las chapas


----------



## Muttley (21 Abr 2021)

Burbuja también tiene sus stackers en WallStreetSilver


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

r / Wallstreetsilver

• Publicado por
u / TimHack

1 hora antes


*El 1 de mayo de 2021 será una masacre para el comex. Sprott nos respalda. Preparen sus armas. ¡Compre todo, dígaselo a todos!*


Noticias


----------



## Tolagu (21 Abr 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Original en francés, traducido al inglés con Google.
> 
> https://equzkewawimzp54r4xbikg3lom-ac5fdsxevxq4s5y-www-francebleu-fr.translate.goog/infos/insolite/deux-tresors-de-lingots-et-de-pieces-d-or-decouverts-coup-sur-coup-dans-une-maison-a-morez-dans-le-1618496304
> 
> ...



Lo vi ayer en directo en el telediario de a3mierda. Lo cojonudo del tema es a los herederos les habían dicho desde hace tiempo que en la casa había oculto un "tesoro" y los pardillos no hicieron una mierda por descubrirlo. Finalmente el ayuntamiento se hizo con la propiedad de la casa y ahora, tras aparecer el oro, lo han evaluado en unos 800k leuretes, que para un francoisePueblo es la leche.

Luego de ver la noticia, pensé lo mismo que tu..... os imaginás dentro de 80 años unos pendrive detrás de la pared ?


----------



## Tolagu (21 Abr 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo creo que las cryptos se van a quedar como el nuevo dinero B. Van a hacer desaparecer el dinero físico con las monedas digitales y mierdas varias y no van a dejar pagar con cryptos así que, en negro.



Y si no dejan pagar, y la remisión en Fiat es digital a las cdbc, para qué coño van a valer ? Qué coño de pagos en negro van a hacer ?

El día que les interese, o les haga pupa, las van a suprimir.


----------



## Manzano1 (21 Abr 2021)

Contribución al debate,


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2021)

Los premiums en las barras de plata de 1000 onzas se han triplicado en un año y parece que va a seguir aumentando a medida que la plata vaya captando la atención de los inversores. Este aumento empezó antes de que se popularizase el movimiento del silversqueeze en reddit, la demanda viene tambien de China:




________________





__





Central and Eastern European central banks significantly expand their gold reserves


Last month Hungary tripled its gold reserves. The decision by the National Bank of Hungary (Magyar Nemzeti Bank, MNB) to increase its gold reserves to 94.5 tonnes, a historic high, follows a 10-fold increase in Hungary’s gold holdings in the last quarter of 2018. Post by Dr Tatiana Fic




www.gold.org


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Abr 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lo vi ayer en directo en el telediario de a3mierda. Lo cojonudo del tema es a los herederos les habían dicho desde hace tiempo que en la casa había oculto un "tesoro" y los pardillos no hicieron una mierda por descubrirlo. Finalmente el ayuntamiento se hizo con la propiedad de la casa y ahora, tras aparecer el oro, lo han evaluado en unos 800k leuretes, que para un francoisePueblo es la leche.
> 
> Luego de ver la noticia, pensé lo mismo que tu..... os imaginás dentro de 80 años unos pendrive detrás de la pared ?



Cuando empezaron los cds yo me compré cientos. Compraba siempre los mejores. Decían que iban a durar mínimo cien años. No he tenido que tirar discos que no funcionan desde entonces. Sin contar que dentro de 80 años encuentres algún aparato que los lea.

El oro y la plata no necesitan ningún aparato conectado a la red eléctrica para que funcionen.


----------



## Tolagu (21 Abr 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Cuando empezaron los cds yo me compré cientos. Compraba siempre los mejores. Decían que iban a durar mínimo cien años. No he tenido que tirar discos que no funcionan desde entonces. Sin contar que dentro de 80 años encuentres algún aparato que los lea.
> 
> El oro y la plata no necesitan ningún aparato conectado a la red eléctrica para que funcionen.



Por no decir que las memorias actuales no están preparadas para durar tanto. Añade corrosión etc etc. Los joros perduran.


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Abr 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Cuando empezaron los cds yo me compré cientos. Compraba siempre los mejores. Decían que iban a durar mínimo cien años. No he tenido que tirar discos que no funcionan desde entonces. Sin contar que dentro de 80 años encuentres algún aparato que los lea.
> 
> El oro y la plata no necesitan ningún aparato conectado a la red eléctrica para que funcionen.





Tolagu dijo:


> Por no decir que las memorias actuales no están preparadas para durar tanto. Añade corrosión etc etc. Los joros perduran.



Como la palabra del altísimo


----------



## cdametalero (21 Abr 2021)

The Sunday Night Paper Silver Massacre – Revisited | Miles Franklin







www.milesfranklin.com





Artículo imprescindible sobre lo acontecido en 2012 con la plata y la supuesta muerte de BL.
No sé su se habrá posteado anteriormente.
Saludos


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Perdonad la intromisión, sigo haciendo números plateados. 

Desde hace más de 1 década habíamos acordado que se debe tener su propio peso en plata, esa era una cantidad razonable a futuro. Mi pregunta es saber si lo hemos conseguido, si nos hemos quedado cortos, o si nos hemos pasado. 

Yo me pasé. ¿Vosotros? y si aún no llegáis, ¿Pensáis llegar?


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2021)

Off topic pero con potencial de afectar al precio del oro como suele ocurrir cuando hay tambores de guerra









Russian Foreign Ministry summons deputy head of US embassy







tass.com





Rusia llama a consultas al embajador americano.

He llegado tarde al discurso de Putin sobre el estado anual pero esto es lo mas destacado que he visto:

-Intento de golpe de Estado y magnicidio en Bielorrusia que pretendia ir acompañado junto con ataque cibernetico a infraestructuras basicas para desestabilizar el pais. Silencio en occidente que actua como si no huibiese ocurrido nada.
-Amenaza con guerra asimetrica de corta duracion en caso de traspasar lineas rojas cuyos limites decidirán en cada caso concreto.



https://tass.com/politics/1280999https://tass.com/politics/1280999



_"No queremos quemar ningún puente, pero si alguien percibe nuestras buenas intenciones como indiferencia o debilidad y tiene la intención de volar estos puentes, entonces [ellos] deben saber que la respuesta de Rusia será asimétrica, rápida y dura", dijo el presidente ruso. advirtió._


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Off topic pero con potencial de afectar al precio del oro como suele ocurrir cuando hay tambores de guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Putin anuncia que el Sarmat, el misil intercontinental más potente del mundo, entrará en servicio en 2022*
Publicado:21 abr 2021 11:58 GMT


67











El RS-28 Sarmat, de 18.000 kilómetros de alcance y más de 200 toneladas de peso, y el misil hipersónico naval Tsirkón, de velocidad superior a Mach 8, serán las próximas incorporaciones más importantes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.





Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia / Sputnik
Vladímir Putin anunció que próximamente la Marina de Guerra de Rusia será dotada de *misiles hipersónicos Tsirkón*, mientras que la Fuerza de Misiles Estratégicos pondrá en servicio operacional los *misiles balísticos intercontinentales pesados Sarmat* a fines de 2022.
"Los avanzados sistemas de misiles de alcance intercontinental Avangard y los láseres de combate Peresvet ya se han puesto en servicio operacional, mientras que el primer regimiento totalmente equipado con misiles balísticos intercontinentales pesados Sarmat entrará en servicio a fines de 2022, según lo previsto", dijo el mandatario durante su mensaje anual a la Asamblea Federal de Rusia.
"Los misiles hipersónicos Tsirkón estarán operativos en un futuro cercano", agregó.
En este contexto, cabe recordar que a finales de 2020 el Estado Mayor General de Rusia anunció otra prueba exitosa de Tsirkón, un misil hipersónico naval que *alcanza velocidades superiores a Mach 8*. 
Se prevé que estos misiles serán portados por buques de guerra y submarinos de ataque de la Armada rusa.






Mientras, los misiles intercontinentales pesados RS-28 Sarmat, de 18.000 kilómetros de alcance y más de 200 toneladas de peso, reemplazarán a los misiles estratégicos rusos más pesados R-36M Voyevoda (Satan, según la clasificación de la OTAN). 
La ojiva del RS-28 Sarmat, denominado *Satan-2* por la OTAN, es de reentrada múltiple y cuenta con un sistema de guiado individual de cada munición.
El presidente ruso reiteró los planes de entregar este sistema con base en silos en 2022 a una división basada cerca de la ciudad siberiana de Uzhursk, en la región de Krasnoyarsk. 
"En total concordancia con los planes se está trabajando en otros sistemas de combate de última generación, incluidos Poseidón [dron submarino no tripulado con carga nuclear de varias megatones], Burevestnik [misil de crucero con planta de propulsión nuclear] y otros sistemas", concluyó Putin.








Algún forero decía que Putin declararía la guerra mundial, o que pasaría después de sus palabras. Invadiría polonia, etc... foro conspiranoico, pero a veces acierta.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (21 Abr 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Lo vi ayer en directo en el telediario de a3mierda. Lo cojonudo del tema es a los herederos les habían dicho desde hace tiempo que en la casa había oculto un "tesoro" y los pardillos no hicieron una mierda por descubrirlo. Finalmente el ayuntamiento se hizo con la propiedad de la casa y ahora, tras aparecer el oro, lo han evaluado en unos 800k leuretes, que para un francoisePueblo es la leche.
> 
> Luego de ver la noticia, pensé lo mismo que tu..... os imaginás dentro de 80 años unos pendrive detrás de la pared ?



Y sin luz... arremolinados alrededor de la hoguera... te lo imaginas??


----------



## L'omertá (21 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Callad insensatos, ¿acaso osáis contradecir a los genios recién salidos del horno que todo lo saben y todo lo sabrán?
> 
> ¿O acaso queréis que otros troles acudan como a la miel para dar rienda suelta a sus complejos?
> 
> ...



Sí, como la sindicalista del PSOE (charaza de 55 años) que hace dos semanas me dijo en el trabajo que leer no servía para nada. Que lo que había que hacer era salir a la calle y vivir la vida.


----------



## Perquesitore (21 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Perdonad la intromisión, sigo haciendo números plateados.
> 
> Desde hace más de 1 década habíamos acordado que se debe tener su propio peso en plata, esa era una cantidad razonable a futuro. Mi pregunta es saber si lo hemos conseguido, si nos hemos quedado cortos, o si nos hemos pasado.
> 
> Yo me pasé. ¿Vosotros? y si aún no llegáis, ¿Pensáis llegar?



Es que estoy a dieta, sabusté?? Cuando llegue a mi peso ideal entonces me pongo a ello.....amos no me jodas....


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Perquesitore dijo:


> Es que estoy a dieta, sabusté?? Cuando llegue a mi peso ideal entonces me pongo a ello.....amos no me jodas....



pues anda que no ha sido fácil con las criptos engordar como un hijo puta empezando con pocas onzas. Yo ya me regreso al metal del que nunca salí. La de forocoches todavía puede darte un buen engorde.


----------



## Tolagu (21 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> pues anda que no ha sido fácil con las criptos engordar como un hijo puta empezando con pocas onzas. Yo ya me regreso al metal del que nunca salí. La de forocoches todavía puede darte un buen engorde.



¿Cuál es exactamente el motivo por cual con las cristos ha sido fácil engordar empezando con unas pocas onzas ? Es que no lo acabo de entender. ¿cuántas son unas pocas?


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Perdonad la intromisión, sigo haciendo números plateados.
> 
> Desde hace más de 1 década habíamos acordado que se debe tener su propio peso en plata, esa era una cantidad razonable a futuro. Mi pregunta es saber si lo hemos conseguido, si nos hemos quedado cortos, o si nos hemos pasado.
> 
> Yo me pasé. ¿Vosotros? y si aún no llegáis, ¿Pensáis llegar?



Ahora entiendo porque el coronavirus ataca más a los gordos


----------



## timi (21 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Perdonad la intromisión, sigo haciendo números plateados.
> 
> Desde hace más de 1 década habíamos acordado que se debe tener su propio peso en plata, esa era una cantidad razonable a futuro. Mi pregunta es saber si lo hemos conseguido, si nos hemos quedado cortos, o si nos hemos pasado.
> 
> Yo me pasé. ¿Vosotros? y si aún no llegáis, ¿Pensáis llegar?



no era en plata , era en oro ,, yo estoy a dieta y pronto llegare al objetivo


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

Me da igual a mi, de verdad. Si no tengo ni tiempo ni sé manejarlo. No sé ni poner admins o mods. Hagan uno y linkeo. Yo me pongo a preparar la SafeSilver con respaldo en plata real.


----------



## dmb001 (21 Abr 2021)

Un hilo de subastas debe dar mucho curro, desde la barra del bar lo digo que no soy programador. 

Si en el hilo de compra/venta los administradores tardan en echar a los que dan por culo criticando los precios ¿quién se hará cargo de todas las subastas 24/7? ¿Una AI burbujera al estilo eBay?


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Un hilo de subastas debe dar mucho curro, desde la barra del bar lo digo que no soy programador.
> 
> Si en el hilo de compra/venta los administradores tardan en echar a los que dan por culo criticando los precios ¿quién se hará cargo de todas las subastas 24/7? ¿Una AI burbujera al estilo eBay?



He pensado que si funciona debe ser una locura como salgan varias subastas a la vez. Pero bueno, puede ser más divertido. Con la SafeSilver que estoy pensando, podrían hacerse subastas desde una plataforma P2P modo paco.


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2021)

timi dijo:


> no era en plata , era en oro ,, yo estoy a dieta y pronto llegare al objetivo



Eso me sonaba más, ya lo explicaban en hilos de 2009, cuando se acerque Nibiru, que coincide en órbita con la Tierra aproximadamente cada 3600 años, dentro de poco, aquellos que aporten a los annunaki su peso en oro se salvarán de la exterminación


----------



## IvanRios (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## timi (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## timi (22 Abr 2021)

*CADA ONZA DE PLATA FÍSICA SE HA VENDIDO HASTA 1000X*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 21 DE ABRIL DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS233 
El precio de la plata es hoy la mitad del nivel de enero de 1980. Ese fue el pico de $ 50 que alcanzó la plata nuevamente 31 años después en 2011. Pero, por desgracia, los bancos de lingotes, con la ayuda del BIS (Banco de Pagos Internacionales) y los bancos centrales, han logrado volver a bajarlo y hoy la plata solo cuesta $ 26.10. .
El precio actual de la plata no tiene nada que ver con la oferta y la demanda. En un mercado real, el precio de la plata sería sustancialmente más alto. En un mercado falso, los manipuladores no tienen problemas para reducir el precio vendiendo papel plateado falso virtualmente ilimitado.
*SE ESTIMA QUE CADA ONZA DE PLATA DE INVERSIÓN FÍSICA TIENE 500-1000 RECLAMACIONES DE PAPEL.*
El clan LBMA y Comex ha vendido su plata física hasta 1000 veces más.
Si un vendedor tiene una demanda de 1,000 artículos de un producto del cual posee el único disponible, primero se frotará las manos y luego realizará un baile de la victoria. Sabe que alcanzará un precio astronómico.
Y eso es exactamente lo que sucedería en un mercado libre de plata. Pero dado que los emisores de plata en papel saben que están tratando con compradores totalmente desorientados que no entienden que no hay plata, continuarán llenando a los compradores crédulos con más plata falsa.
Es decir, hasta que los compradores se despierten y pidan la entrega para saber que las bóvedas plateadas están vacías.
Sabemos que el mercado de la plata ya está muy tenso. La plata minorista puede alcanzar márgenes de hasta un 50% y han tenido una prima del 100%. Pero al menos cuando las personas compran plata minorista a un comerciante de buena reputación y reciben la entrega, saben que tienen plata real.
He advertido a los inversores muchas veces que no compren ETF de oro o plata o fondos de ningún tipo. Los riesgos son múltiples. Éstos son algunos de ellos:

*Es un valor en papel que se mantiene dentro del sistema financiero.*
*Tiene múltiples riesgos de contraparte*
*Las tenencias de oro / plata no están segregadas de los activos de los custodios.*
*No posee oro / plata directamente*
*El oro / plata se almacena dentro del sistema bancario.*
*El oro / plata retenido probablemente esté rehipotecado.*
*El oro / plata no está totalmente asegurado.*
*Los inversores no tienen acceso a su oro / plata*
Ha habido muchos informes de problemas para obtener la entrega física de las casas de moneda y los comerciantes de lingotes.
*PROBLEMAS EN PERTH MINT - OTRA VEZ*
John Evans de As Good As Gold Australia ha informado extensamente sobre los problemas en Perth Mint. Numerosos inversores que tienen papel o plata sintética con Perth Mint informan retrasos de 4 meses cuando solicitan la entrega. Incluso a los clientes que han exigido y pagado que su plata sea transferida de no asignada a asignada se les ha dicho que no pueden recibir la entrega.
Perth Mint es propiedad del gobierno de Australia Occidental, por lo que no esperaría que incumplieran sus compromisos. Aún así, no almacenaría mi oro en ningún gobierno, ya sea en Australia, Canadá o los EE. UU.
Curiosamente, recuerdo que la Casa de la Moneda de Perth tuvo problemas similares hace 10 años, cuando la demora para obtener la entrega física de los certificados de oro y plata era de hasta 6 meses.
Así que no es la primera vez que Perth Mint está en problemas. Cuando ni siquiera se puede confiar en una organización propiedad del gobierno, es una clara evidencia de cuán cuidadosos deben ser los inversionistas.
*COMPRADOR TENGA CUIDADO CON CUALQUIER PAPEL ORO Y PLATA*
No es fácil para los inversores en metales preciosos navegar a través de la jungla de problemas en el mercado de metales preciosos.

*No se puede confiar en los bancos de lingotes y sus metales de papel.*
*No puede confiar en ciertas casas de moneda o comerciantes de lingotes.*
*No puede confiar en ETF o fondos de oro o plata.*
*No puedes confiar en las bolsas de futuros.*
*No puede confiar en los bancos para mantener sus metales.*
El oro y la plata deben poseerse y mantenerse directamente en forma física. Los metales preciosos deben almacenarse fuera del sistema bancario en las bóvedas y jurisdicciones más seguras. El inversor también debe tener acceso personal directo a la bóveda.
Nunca debe almacenar más oro y plata en casa de lo que pueda permitirse perder. No ayuda con una buena caja fuerte cuando los ladrones llegan a su casa y amenazan a miembros de su familia cuando usted está dentro.
*HIPER ETAPA INFLACIÓN*
El debate sobre la inflación continua con ambos campos sintiendo fuertemente sobre la inflación o la deflación. Durante muchos, muchos años he sido de la firme opinión de que este ciclo económico conducirá a la hiperinflación.
Pero no es tan simple como eso. La hiperinflación es un evento monetario y surge como resultado de un aumento importante en la oferta monetaria que conduce a la degradación total de la moneda.
Ya tenemos un aumento masivo en la oferta monetaria y todas las monedas principales que han disminuido en un 97-99%. La siguiente fase será la impresión de dinero ilimitada combinada con un aumento sustancial en la velocidad del dinero.
Sin embargo, la hiperinflación no es la única inflación que experimentaremos. También veremos estanflación y deflación.
La hiperinflación se producirá en la mayoría de los productos básicos, incluidos los alimentos, el petróleo, los activos duros y especialmente el oro y la plata.
Los activos de burbuja como acciones, bonos y propiedades, por otro lado, sufrirán deflación, al menos en términos reales. Términos reales significa medidos en poder adquisitivo constante como el oro.
También habrá estanflación, lo que significa estancamiento económico combinado con inflación.
La inflación que notará la gente común será la hiperinflación. El costo de vida y especialmente los precios de los alimentos aumentarán dramáticamente. Al mismo tiempo, muchas personas perderán sus trabajos. Las pensiones y los pagos de la seguridad social no se mantendrán en modo alguno a la altura de la inflación y, lamentablemente, muchas personas quedarán en la indigencia.
*DESTRUCCIÓN MASIVA DE ACTIVOS PARA LOS RICOS*
La deflación o el colapso de los precios de los activos de burbuja como las acciones, los bonos y las propiedades (en términos reales) serán notados principalmente por los ricos. Experimentarán una devastadora disminución de su riqueza. La burbuja actual de las fortunas de multimillonarios y millonarios estallará y cientos de miles de millones de dólares en activos se convertirán en humo.
Los Arnault, Gates, Musks, Bezos y Zuckerberg de este mundo no entenderán qué tan rápido desapareció su riqueza. ¡Viene y se va mucho más fácil!
Pero no me malinterpretes. Ninguno de estos tipos será pobre. Todavía tendrán una riqueza masiva, aunque podría haber disminuido en un 75-95%. Obviamente, con ese tipo de caída, se sentirán extremadamente pobres.
Los mayores beneficiarios de la próxima transferencia de riqueza serán los propietarios de productos básicos, como alimentos y activos duros.
*MERCADOS*
El giro de los mercados se acerca lentamente. Nadie debería tener acciones ordinarias ahora. El riesgo es enorme y un accidente puede ocurrir en cualquier momento. Nunca vale la pena exprimir los últimos centavos de un mercado alcista de 40 años (al menos). Peor aún, seguirlo más del 90% (en términos reales) en los próximos años.
*EL ORO HA DADO LA VUELTA*
Cuando envié el tweet a continuación el 31 de marzo, el oro costaba $ 1,707. El oro había tocado dos veces los $ 1,670 y nos dijo que la corrección de 8 meses había terminado.



El precio ha subido $ 80 desde el tweet, pero eso es solo el comienzo. Lamentablemente, muy pocos inversores han aprovechado esta oportunidad para adquirir oro a bajo precio. *Ahora es un buen momento para entrar en lo que será el mercado alcista más grande en la historia del oro y la plata.*







*Lo que los inversores deben recordar es que en el otro lado de la moneda de oro y plata hay una moneda que colapsa.
Por eso la preservación de la riqueza es tan importante. No solo colapsarán las acciones, los bonos y las propiedades, sino también el valor del dinero. Así que volverse líquido no es la solución.
Una vez más, la historia nos dice cuál es la solución y si la desafías, te arrepentirás.*
_Fuente original: Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland_


----------



## timi (22 Abr 2021)

*SILLAS MUSICALES EN EL MERCADO DE LA PLATA*
PUBLICADO POR CYRILLE JUBERT | 19 DE ABRIL DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS2009
Echemos un vistazo a las aventuras del mercado de la plata desde principios de año.
En enero pasado, un ejército de comerciantes novatos se coordinó en el foro de Reddit para sacudir a Wall Street al tomar una posición masiva contra los fondos de cobertura. Estos pequeños especuladores son casi 13 millones y cazan en manadas. En particular, el asunto GameStop hizo que fluyera mucha tinta. Esta empresa fue vendida en corto por los fondos de cobertura, que vendieron *más* acciones de las que la empresa había emitido. Los comerciantes de Reddit compraron todas las acciones disponibles en el mercado y compraron "llamadas" y luego exigieron la entrega de sus acciones. Sabían que era imposible. El precio de GameStop, entonces $ 20, se había disparado. Algunos comerciantes se jactan de vender sus acciones fuera del mercado por $ 5,000. Las autoridades del mercado y los medios de comunicación se ocuparon del asunto, ya que el colapso de los fondos de cobertura casi hizo estallar todo el sistema.







Sabiendo que hay casi 100 onzas de papel-plata por cada onza de plata física, una pequeña parte de este grupo de comerciantes, llamado Wall Street Silver , decidió intentar crear un " pequeño apretón " en el mercado de la plata. Inicialmente, eran solo unos pocos miles de personas que no estaban familiarizadas con las complejidades del mercado. Como resultado, su primer ataque fue bastante complicado. Atacaron en todas direcciones, no solo las existencias de monedas y barras de los comerciantes en línea, sino también SLV y el COMEX. Sin embargo, su ataque provocó una breve variación en los precios entre el 28 de enero y el 2 de febrero, empujando los precios de 24,8 a 30 dólares.
Su inversión en el ETF de SLV ha valido la pena. En lugar de comprar plata física en el mercado, SLV, por un lado, ha aumentado el número de acciones virtuales del fondo y, por otro lado, se ha conformado con arrendar plata física al custodio de sus reservas de metal, es decir, al Banco JP Morgan. Tres días después del ataque, SLV canceló el contrato de arrendamiento sin necesidad de comprar ningún metal físico.
Ocho días después de esta primera ofensiva, Craig Hemke (TFMetalsReport) publicó un artículo advirtiéndoles que perdieran el interés por SLV y COMEX para atacar lugares secundarios como Perth (Australia), Zúrich (Suiza) o Montreal (Canadá).







Entonces, Hemke había descrito perfectamente lo que iba a suceder.
De hecho, la horda de pequeños inversores vació rápidamente las monedas y barras de plata disponibles para la venta en Perth Mint (Australian Mint).
El 20 de marzo, el economista australiano John Adams ( Adamseconomics ) reveló que algunos de sus contactos habían solicitado la entrega de su plata de sus cuentas de plata no asignadas de Perth Mint. Según los informes, la Casa de la Moneda les dijo que no había plata física disponible.
John Adams concluyó su tweet con "¡Peth Mint ha incumplido!"



Este Tweet había sido visto por *369.000 personas* y despertó a todos los australianos, que poseen plata u oro a través de cuentas de metales, desencadenando una pelea en Perth Mint y Australian Bullion Banks, que ofrecían la posibilidad de invertir en una cuenta de metal. Los inversores se apresuraron a recuperar su plata física, siempre que hubiera alguna disponible.







En cuestión de días, Perth Mint se quedó sin barras de 1000 onzas . Los clientes entregados a principios de abril recibieron barras de China, compradas rápidamente por Perth Mint, que tiene el monopolio de la acuñación de metales preciosos en Australia.
Los clientes australianos estaban furiosos porque querían que su plata fuera acuñada "Mint of Perth" y el grado de LBMA. Además, la Casa de la Moneda de Australia facturó esos productos chinos agregando los costos de acuñación, que se han multiplicado por 4 durante el año pasado.
Esta es una prueba más de que el precio al contado de COMEX o Londres ya no tiene nada que ver con la realidad del precio físico.



John Adams no solo escribió en Twitter, sino que multiplicó entrevistas en video en muchos sitios que cubren los mercados del oro y la plata.
Su publicación inicial se disparó para desencadenar el inicio de una avalancha. En todo el mundo, los inversores han comenzado a preocuparse por la realidad de sus inversiones en plata física. Adams indica haber recibido correos electrónicos de inversores de todo el mundo ( Min 15:20 de esta entrevista ).
Desde el 8 de abril, la Royal Mint del Reino Unido se ha quedado sin stock de lingotes de plata , independientemente del peso:
" _Disculpas, pero debido al aumento de la demanda, este producto está actualmente agotado_ " _._
" _La plata digital está en stock y disponible para comprar o vender 24 horas al día, 7 días a la semana. Compre plata digital_ " _._
¡Qué vergüenza!







The Crown Journal publicó un artículo el 13 de abril sobre la Casa de la Moneda de Austria:
_"Claramente, los metales preciosos tienen una demanda como nunca antes: la Casa de la Moneda de Austria, incluso operando en dos turnos, está luchando para cumplir con los pedidos de monedas de la Filarmónica de Viena en oro , plata y platino".
"La plata, en particular, está siendo eliminada del mercado en este momento y prácticamente se está agotando".
"¡Por cada onza producida, hay varios pedidos por adelantado! […]"
"Existe tal demanda internacional hoy que no podemos producir tanta plata como el mercado quisiera. Tenemos pedidos para las próximas semanas y cada onza que producimos ya ha sido vendida", dijo Gerhard Starsich, Director Gerente de Austrian Menta.
"Este año, ya se han vendido 3,2 millones de onzas de plata filarmónica "._







sigue...


----------



## timi (22 Abr 2021)

Después de haber asaltado las acciones de los revendedores online de Wall Street Silver, es necesario esperar varias semanas de retraso antes de ser entregado, así como una prima en las piezas de hasta un 45% por encima del precio del papel de plata.







Para John Adams, el mercado de la plata está cambiando drásticamente. Los inversores se dan cuenta de que los ETF, las cuentas de metales y todos los productos financieros de metales preciosos sintéticos son una trampa. Finalmente comprenden que invertir en este tipo de productos es totalmente contraproducente y va en contra de sus propios intereses.
La Casa de la Moneda de Perth tenía existencias de lingotes de plata industriales de casi 50 kg. Para satisfacer la demanda, fundió algunas de esas barras en barras de un kilogramo, que desaparecieron como pan caliente.
Tanto es así que, a finales de la semana pasada, un cliente solo podía conseguir 12 kg. Preguntó cuándo podría volver a comprar más. "¡ *En 4 meses, no antes!* ", Respondió el gerente de ventas.
Desde entonces, la Casa de la Moneda de Australia ha limitado las compras de plata a un kilogramo por persona ... pero continúan diciendo que no hay escasez.
Adams comentó sobre los esfuerzos de Perth Mint en los principales medios de comunicación para contrarrestar la mala impresión que dejan los rumores predeterminados. Pero la Casa de la Moneda se contentó con ofrecer generalidades, sin responder a las preguntas del público. Además, afectó a una población que, hasta entonces, no estaba particularmente interesada en los metales preciosos. Para encontrar las respuestas a sus preguntas, estas personas recurrieron a los medios alternativos. Por tanto, la campaña mediática fue contraproducente para Perth Mint.



La confianza en el sistema digital de plata y reserva fraccionaria está explotando ante nuestros ojos. Es posible que veamos que se forman colas frente a las tiendas numismáticas y los bancos de lingotes, como en China el 23 de diciembre de 1948, cuando la gente luchaba por un poco de oro cuando la moneda perdía su valor.







Llevo varios años hablando del juego de la silla musical, diciendo que con SLV y GLD, cuando la música se detenga, habrá una persona sentada y al menos 49 más que no tendrán silla.
Esto está ocurriendo.
La bolita enviada por el Wall Street Silver en enero se convirtió en un parche de nieve resbaladizo, que está a punto de desencadenar una avalancha.
Si miramos el gráfico a continuación, la línea punteada verde es el nivel de precios actual. Este nivel fue un soporte fundamental de 2010 a 2013.
En 2020 y 2021, este soporte se ha convertido en resistencia. Pero este se rompió cuatro veces contando este viernes 16, está extremadamente debilitado. Considero que la subida más allá de los $ 26 comenzará esta semana.
La próxima resistencia, probada por primera vez en agosto de 2020 y por segunda vez en enero de 2021, nos espera a 30-31 dólares.







En este gráfico, la segunda observación es que la media móvil de 40 meses ( *MA 40* ) jugó un papel importante en *2009* y *2010* para apoyar los precios y permitirles impulsarse hacia arriba. Este también fue el caso en 2020.
Desde el 22 de marzo, los precios se han basado en este promedio móvil durante cuatro semanas seguidas. *Un fuerte impulso alcista es inminente.*


----------



## OBDC (22 Abr 2021)

Cuando veo una parrafada de 500 palabras para llegar a una inferencia de 4 con carácter predictivo queriendo darle visos de realidad, me queda claro que el que lo escribe esta enganchado en un sistema ponzi que solo lo salva el que pille más incautos que se metan cuabdo el barranco está en la esquina.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2021)

Off topic, aumenta la brecha social con la pandemia:








El exceso de ahorro no saldrá al rescate de la economía porque se concentra en los bolsillos que ya estaban llenos


La recuperación económica tendrá que despegar con uno de sus motores a medio gas. La Comisión Europea ha descartado casi por completo que el exceso ahorro acumulado por los hogares durante el covid-19 se vaya a transformar en un boom del consumo, que lance la recuperación económica en los...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2021)

La deuda pública no encuentra techo y supera el 122% del PIB tras alcanzar los 1,37 billones


Un nuevo dato mensual y la deuda pública escala un peldaño más en medio de la grave crisis causada por el covid-19. El avance de la deuda de las administraciones públicas ha sido de 18.000 millones de euros en el mes de marzo hasta alcanzar el 122% del PIB. Este fuerte desequilibrio suma 165.000...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## timi (22 Abr 2021)

Otro increible articulo de @antorob ,,,, gracias









Explicación de la relación entre energía neta y deuda mundial o , ¿por qué estamos condenados?.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Abr 2021)

Bueno chicos, llegué a mi límite.

En plena ruina y dentro de poco con bitpay limitado por volumen anual en las tiendas, sólo me queda esperar a roto o iota a que suba para seguir comprando alguna otra cosa en donde me dejen. 

Hasta entonces, estaré mendigando gramos en intercambios en los que nos robamos mutuamente. O trataré de aumentar mi pila comprando y vendiendo. 

Me dan ganas de vender ladrillo, lo haría si no fuera un coñazo poner en venta todo y dejarme absolutamente libre de cargas, morosos y quedarme totalmente apilado.

El cierre del grifo de bitpay con los pumpeos que he aprovechado, es como un golpe duro para mí. Por suerte he podido cambiar antes que la masa. Iré acumulando criptos para vender el 1 o 2 de Enero y romper el stock de lo que vea si aún queda algo. 

También, si bitpay no va a ser útil, el proyecto Safesilver se va a tomar por culo porque no podremos comprar plata con criptos, salvo quien compre en tienda en efectivo o transferencia y nos venda de algún modo. O revendiendo esas criptos acumuladas por transferencia. 

Entonces, parece que tampoco tengo mucho que hacer, salvo esperar. La próxima semana recibo más material, mañana otras monedas de tokelau o britanias, y goteo constante durante algunos meses que no saben ni cuánto decirme. Comprando en varias tiendas me ocurre lo mismo. 

Me podría ir dedicando a tratar de despertar a más gente de la calle, o en otros foros o lugares. Está claro que mis compras ya quedan limitadas por unas razones u otras. Me volveré al Youtube a hacer algo de trading y a animar a mis alumnos y amigos a que compren metal después de ganar, que seguro que llevan meses sin enterarse de que este tema es mucho más serio de lo que piensan.

Pondré mi stock a disposición de mis alumnos, y vendré aquí a joderos vuestras pilas cuando me vaya faltando. Apilen duro para cuando llegue el momento, saben que no soy tacaño. Hagan de mini comex. Al menos sé que mis alumnos no soltarán sus pilas, serán manos de diamante, y me las venderán luego a mí como su primer comprador. Así que me conviene muchísimo para garantizarme stock a futuro. 

Yo vender no puedo vender en gran cantidad porque no estoy recibiendo correctamente stock como debo. Y decidí no quedarme sin mi metal. Bitpay era mi puerta fácil. Eso también limita la adquisición de sacos de 25 kilos de granalla, que era mi objetivo.

Me quedé cojo de tanto correr, me tomo un descansito cripto metalero. Si alguien me quiere sacar de casa, lingotes en efectivo disponibles a buen precio en Madrid, pasen la voz para no pasar hambre, tienen mi teléfono en mi firma. 

Volveré con alguna locura, cuídense.


----------



## Josebs (22 Abr 2021)

Los de Coininvest se han subido a la parra, tremendos precios que están poniendo en la plata 
Se ve que han debido quedar casi secos y las nuevas remesas compradas ya son mucho más caras en origen..


----------



## Tolagu (22 Abr 2021)

Os paso un boletín que me llega, Sovereign Man, con los fallos propios del traductor.

*****

En el año 215 d.C., el joven emperador romano Caracalla, que entonces tenía sólo 27 años, decidió "arreglar" el eterno problema de la inflación de Roma acuñando una nueva moneda.

Los predecesores de Caracalla habían ordenado durante las décadas anteriores una asombrosa degradación de la moneda romana; el contenido de plata de la moneda "denario" de Roma, por ejemplo, se redujo de aproximadamente un 85% a principios de la década de 150 d.C. a menos del 50% a principios de la década de 200.

Y con el contenido de plata en su moneda muy reducido, las cecas del gobierno produjeron cantidades de monedas sin precedentes.

Gastaron el dinero con la misma rapidez con la que lo acuñaron, utilizando la avalancha de monedas degradadas, por ejemplo, para financiar guerras interminables y comprar víveres para sus soldados.

No hace falta decir que esto provocó una inflación galopante en todo el imperio.

Egipto era entonces una provincia de Roma y uno de los principales productores agrícolas del Imperio. Su moneda provincial local, la dracma, también había sido fuertemente devaluada.

Una medida de trigo egipcio a principios del siglo I d.C., por ejemplo, sólo costaba 8 dracmas. En el siglo III esa misma cantidad de trigo egipcio costaba más de 100.000 dracmas.

Caracalla intentó arreglar esto simplemente creando una nueva moneda: la antoniniamis.

Originalmente se acuñó con un 50% de contenido de plata. Pero la antoniniamis se degradó a sólo un 5% de plata en unas pocas décadas.

El indisciplinado intento de Caracalla de controlar la inflación fue tan eficaz como el intento de Venezuela de "arreglar" su hiperinflación cortando cinco ceros de su moneda.

De hecho, esta misma historia se ha contado una y otra vez a lo largo de la historia:

Los gobiernos que gastan demasiado dinero recurren casi siempre a la degradación de la moneda.

En la antigüedad, el "envilecimiento" significaba reducir el contenido de oro y plata de sus monedas.

A principios de la época moderna, significaba imprimir grandes cantidades de papel moneda.

Hoy, significa crear dinero "electrónico" en el sistema bancario.

Pero el efecto es el mismo: cada nueva unidad monetaria que crean reduce el valor de las existentes. Este no es el camino hacia la prosperidad.

Las economías florecen cuando la gente con talento y trabajadora es libre de producir bienes y servicios valiosos.

Es ridículo esperar que una economía se vuelva más rica cuando se paga a la gente para que NO trabaje, cuando los niveles de deuda se disparan y cuando los banqueros centrales conjuran billones de dólares de la nada.

Debatir la oferta monetaria no crea riqueza REAL. Sin embargo, sí crea inflación.

Los bancos centrales de todo el mundo, especialmente en Europa y Estados Unidos, devaluaron sus monedas el año pasado en proporciones récord.

La Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos duplicó aproximadamente el tamaño de su balance el año pasado, con un crecimiento de la "oferta monetaria M2" más rápido que en cualquier otro año de la historia, excepto en 1943.

Y lo que es más importante, no hay un final a la vista. La Reserva Federal, el Departamento del Tesoro de EE.UU., y los miembros influyentes del Congreso de los Estados Unidos, todos quieren aún MÁS expansión de la oferta monetaria.

Por supuesto, lo llaman "estímulo". Pero darle un nombre que suene positivo no cambia la verdad: están diseñando la inflación. Y ya estamos viendo signos de ello.

Los precios de las materias primas, por ejemplo, se han disparado en el último año. La madera se ha triplicado. El maíz se ha duplicado.

Hay que tener en cuenta que las materias primas representan los costes de entrada de otros productos; así que si la madera es más cara, por ejemplo, significa que los precios de la construcción de viviendas también subirán.

Esta misma mañana, el gigante de los productos de consumo Procter & Gamble ha anunciado que subirá los precios de todos sus productos, desde los pañales hasta los productos de belleza, debido al aumento de los precios de las materias primas.

Incluso las estadísticas oficiales del gobierno federal de EE.UU. muestran que la inflación alcanzó el mes pasado un máximo de varios años.

También podemos ver la inflación cuando miramos los precios de los activos.

Las acciones están cotizando a valoraciones máximas; la relación precio/beneficio media del S&P 500, por ejemplo, es ahora de 42, aproximadamente el triple de la media histórica. Sólo ha sido más alto en otras dos ocasiones: justo antes de la caída de 2000 y justo antes de la caída de 2008.

Los bonos son tan caros que más de 13 billones de dólares se negocian con rendimientos negativos.

Los precios de los inmuebles son tan caros que las tasas de capitalización en muchos sectores han alcanzado mínimos históricos.

Todos estos son signos evidentes de inflación.

Es importante pensar en la inflación y prepararse para ella... porque las opciones del gobierno para afrontarla son extremadamente limitadas.

En teoría, podrían sanear su desequilibrio fiscal y dejar de gastar tanto dinero, lo que significa que el banco central ya no tendría que rebajar la moneda.

Pero esa responsabilidad política es muy improbable.

Pero unos tipos de interés más altos podrían provocar fácilmente un colapso en los mercados financieros; las acciones, los bonos e incluso los bienes inmuebles, cuyos precios actuales, que alcanzan niveles récord, dependen de unos tipos de interés del 0%, podrían experimentar un repentino desplome.

Y lo que es más importante, unos tipos de interés más altos llevarían al gobierno federal más allá de su punto de ruptura; si los tipos subieran sólo al 5%, el gasto anual en intereses del gobierno llegaría a alcanzar los 1,5 billones de dólares.

Así que queda la última opción: la Reserva Federal podría simplemente ignorar los datos de la inflación y seguir financiando los déficits del gobierno.

Nos dirán que la inflación es "temporal" y "transitoria", y que no nos preocupemos porque ellos siguen controlando la situación.

Pero cualquiera que visite una tienda de comestibles, llene un depósito de gasolina o pague una matrícula, sabrá la verdad.

No estoy sugiriendo que el cielo vaya a caer y que veamos una hiperinflación al estilo de Zimbabue. ¿Pero un retorno a los dolorosos niveles de inflación de los años 70? Eso es absolutamente una posibilidad.

En una próxima carta hablaré de diferentes maneras de prepararse para ello. Pero por ahora les dejaré con un simple pensamiento...

No soy fanático de ningún activo, y nunca me describiría como un "bicho de oro". Sin embargo, reconozco que el oro tiene un historial de 5.000 años de buen rendimiento en tiempos de inflación, con muy pocas excepciones.

Y en este momento, tanto el oro como la plata están entre los únicos activos importantes que NO se están vendiendo a precios récord.


----------



## L'omertá (22 Abr 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Os paso un boletín que me llega, Sovereign Man, con los fallos propios del traductor.
> 
> *****
> 
> ...



Y no hay más.


----------



## Alfaqueque (22 Abr 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2021)

Muy bueno, sí

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Furillo (23 Abr 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> Los de Coininvest se han subido a la parra, tremendos precios que están poniendo en la plata
> Se ve que han debido quedar casi secos y las nuevas remesas compradas ya son mucho más caras en origen..



Se les ha ido la bola completamente con algunas piezas:


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Se les ha ido la bola completamente con algunas piezas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 635959



La cuestión es que la demanda para algunos formatos es tan alta que incluso antes de dar comienzo a la fabricación del lote, éste ya ha sido vendido. Y lógicamente, no llega a las tiendas, los clientes ven que los stocks no se reponen, y se entra en modo "pánico" o FOMO.

Se están pagando verdaderas salvajadas por plata alingotada en medidas para nada despreciables, se llega al caso, que en numerosas ocasiones, resulta más caro comprar un lingote de 1kg que su equivalente en onzas (32oz), cuando por todos es sabido la facilidad con la que el formato 1oz se vende, además de las medidas antifraude que presentan algunas monedas, como las Maples o Britanias, y que hasta la fecha no incorporan los lingotes. Yo en lingotes por debajo de 250gr o 10oz sí que veo razonable pagar una prima, por el resto no tanto, pero seguro que se me escapa algún detalle que desconozco.

Escasez hay, mira por ejemplo que Coininvest es la única casa que comercializa los lingotes de kilo STONEX BULLION (junto a los Estonios), y con un spot actual de 700€/kg, te los recompra a 744€/kg. Que ésta sea real o provocada, es algo que desconozco, pudiera ser un mix, aunque es cierto que los WSS en USA están haciendo mucho ruido.






Por cierto, mientras escribo esta entrada, y con respecto al precio que has señalado, creo que se han dado cuenta que estaban en un error, ya no lo venden (o pretenden) a 67€.




En fin, una locura y un sinsentido. Que por cierto, nunca compré en Coininvest, cualquier producto suyo, siempre lo encontré más barato en otras tiendas y con unos gastos de envío más ajustados. Sinceramente no entiendo la fama de esta tienda.

Dejo un artículo que podría ser interesante al respecto del tema.









Cuidado con las primas que se cobran al comprar monedas y lingotes de plata - Oroinformación


A la hora de comprar metales preciosos en formato físico, lingotes o monedas, los fabricantes cargan una prima sobre el precio de mercado del metal, para compensar los costes en que incurren a la hora de fabricar el lingote o acuñar la moneda, envasarlo, distribuirlo… Sin embargo, en ocasiones...




oroinformacion.com





Saludos


----------



## estupeharto (23 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que si a alguien se le va la bola es a quien las compra...
Con no comprar a esos precios solucionado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Abr 2021)

Cuanta Telenovela....


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Abr 2021)

__





DMCC in deal to build largest precious metals refinery


DMCC, one of the world's leading free zones and Dubai authority on commodities trade and enterprise, has signed a sale and purchase agreement with REIT Development to establish the largest precious metals refinery and storage facility across the GCC.




www.tradearabia.com





Dubai ya había anunciado su intención de posicionarse como uno de los principales mercados del oro y parece que se lo toma en serio (tal vez por eso los ataques de la LBMA a ese mercado por su "falta de transparencia")
Van a abrir la mayor refineria de metales preciosos y una gran boveda donde custodiarlos como respaldo de su correspondiente stablecoin.


Dejo la traducción de Google:

*DMCC en acuerdo para construir la mayor refinería de metales preciosos*

_DMCC, la zona franca insignia del mundo y autoridad de Dubai en el comercio y la empresa de productos básicos, ha anunciado la firma de un acuerdo de compraventa con REIT Development para establecer la mayor refinería y almacenamiento de metales preciosos en todo el CCG y la primera en ser completamente habilitada por blockchain en el GCC.

Como parte del acuerdo, REIT Development adquirió terrenos industriales estratégicamente ubicados en el vibrante distrito comercial de Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT) de DMCC.

DMCC tiene parcelas premium a la venta en JLT, que están atrayendo un interés significativo de una amplia gama de inversores y desarrolladores, todos en busca de un destino dinámico para hacer negocios.

La instalación refinará y almacenará metales preciosos como oro, plata, platino, paladio y rodio, que se convertirán en tokens en goldexchange.com.

Gold Exchange DMCC, una plataforma de negociación segura, proporcionará acceso a activos financieros en forma de monedas estables, a saber, GoldCoin, SilverCoin, PlatinumCoin, PalladiumCoin y RhodiumCoin. Cada token basado en Ethereum representará el valor actual de un gramo de cada metal y se puede negociar en el intercambio.

Los tokens estarán respaldados físicamente por los metales preciosos en las instalaciones de almacenamiento seguro de DMCC, lo que significa que se pueden comerciar con confianza.

El presidente ejecutivo y director ejecutivo, Ahmed Bin Sulayem, dijo: "La industria del oro y los metales preciosos se encuentra en un punto de inflexión, pero sin duda hay oportunidades ilimitadas que se encuentran debajo de la incertidumbre de un mundo pospandémico".

"La firma de este acuerdo con REIT Development subraya el papel crucial que desempeña DMCC en la inclusión de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y el emirato en el mapa mundial como líder en la industria de los metales preciosos a través del despliegue de tecnología de vanguardia como blockchain. El oro y los metales preciosos Se espera que la industria sea testigo de un crecimiento significativo en el próximo período y, a través de acuerdos similares, podemos hacer avanzar la industria en su conjunto ", afirmó.

La primera instalación de su tipo de REIT Development, una organización líder especializada en metales preciosos y tecnologías blockchain, se completará en el último trimestre de 2022.

Como parte del compromiso continuo de proporcionar una infraestructura sólida y plataformas innovadoras a los comerciantes individuales y las partes interesadas que operan en la industria del oro y los metales preciosos, esta nueva instalación fortalecerá la posición de DMCC como un centro global de metales preciosos y líder en avances tecnológicos._

Mike De Vries, Director de Operaciones de REIT Development, dijo: "La tecnología Blockchain puede permitir un seguimiento más transparente y preciso de los metales preciosos, asegurando que no haya 'oro sucio' en circulación ni comercio ilícito".

_"Nuestra refinería y almacenamiento de metales preciosos de 100,000 pies cuadrados creará un registro inmutable descentralizado de todas las transacciones, lo que permitirá rastrear todos los metales preciosos que se refinan en nuestra refinería y eventualmente se venden internacionalmente a más de 150 países. Clientes que compran nuestros productos o usar nuestro almacenamiento puede verificar toda la información en la cadena de bloques. Creemos que para el 2025 todas las refinerías e instalaciones de almacenamiento de metales preciosos estarán en la cadena de bloques, permítanos liderar el camino ", agregó._


----------



## timi (23 Abr 2021)

Si a esos precios lo venden todo, no tengo ninguna duda que esto va a explotar ,,, yo por supuesto que no compro a esos precios


----------



## Gusman (23 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Míralo con otros ojos: los primeros 10 kg de plata, a partir de ahí empieza a ser un peso menos manejable, empezar con algo de oro, por ejemplo 1:50 oro/plata en €. Todo pensando en que haya que salir corriendo en un momento determinado.



corriendo a donde?


----------



## Silver94 (23 Abr 2021)

timi dijo:


> Si a esos precios lo venden todo, no tengo ninguna duda que esto va a explotar ,,, yo por supuesto que no compro a esos precios



Creo que están mas cerca de no vender nada que de venderlo todo.


----------



## Tichy (23 Abr 2021)

Coininvest nunca fue competitivo en plata frente a otros especialistas alemanes. En oro sí que eran competitivos, además tenían una atención y servicio excelentes y no cobraban gastos de envío a partir de un importe fácil de alcanzar con cualquier compra de oro. De ahí les viene la fama, claro que hablo de antes del 2013. Desde entonces, cambiaron la política de envíos y en general se fueron subiendo a la parra, lo único que mantienen (según las referencias, yo no les he vuelto a comprar) es la excelente atención al cliente, lo cual no es poco. Pero vamos, en plata siempre fueron caros.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2021)

Más deuda por favor, que toda la vida es deuda...








La deuda total de España supera los 3 billones de euros por primera vez en la historia y roza el 270% del PIB


La crisis del covid está 'estirando' algunos indicadores económicos hasta lugares desconocidos. Un buen ejemplo es el ratio de deuda total (la suma de la pública, de los hogares y las empresas no financieras), que en España ha superado los 3 billones de euros por primera vez en la historia...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Furillo (23 Abr 2021)




----------



## IvanRios (23 Abr 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Coininvest nunca fue competitivo en plata frente a otros especialistas alemanes. En oro sí que eran competitivos, además tenían una atención y servicio excelentes y no cobraban gastos de envío a partir de un importe fácil de alcanzar con cualquier compra de oro. De ahí les viene la fama, claro que hablo de antes del 2013. Desde entonces, cambiaron la política de envíos y en general se fueron subiendo a la parra, lo único que mantienen (según las referencias, yo no les he vuelto a comprar) es la excelente atención al cliente, lo cual no es poco. Pero vamos, en plata siempre fueron caros.



Corroboro la excelente atención, y añado también que los envíos son rápidos. Los gastos de envío, 13 euros.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oro físico ligado a la blockchain...interesante

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Más deuda por favor, que toda la vida es deuda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues segun el articulo la situación no es demasiado preocupante y aun hay margen para endeudarse... Acojonante

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (23 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues segun el articulo la situación no es demasiado preocupante y aun hay margen para endeudarse... Acojonante
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Aún hay margen...pero les ha faltado añadir algo importante: hasta que llegue el gran Crash. Y tampoco tanto.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Abr 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Coininvest nunca fue competitivo en plata frente a otros especialistas alemanes. En oro sí que eran competitivos, además tenían una atención y servicio excelentes y no cobraban gastos de envío a partir de un importe fácil de alcanzar con cualquier compra de oro. De ahí les viene la fama, claro que hablo de antes del 2013. Desde entonces, cambiaron la política de envíos y en general se fueron subiendo a la parra, lo único que mantienen (según las referencias, yo no les he vuelto a comprar) es la excelente atención al cliente, lo cual no es poco. Pero vamos, en plata siempre fueron caros.



No, no son baratos en plata pero, en ocasiones, sacan alguna oferta interesante.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Abr 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> La cuestión es que la demanda para algunos formatos es tan alta que incluso antes de dar comienzo a la fabricación del lote, éste ya ha sido vendido. Y lógicamente, no llega a las tiendas, los clientes ven que los stocks no se reponen, y se entra en modo "pánico" o FOMO.
> 
> Se están pagando verdaderas salvajadas por plata alingotada en medidas para nada despreciables, se llega al caso, que en numerosas ocasiones, resulta más caro comprar un lingote de 1kg que su equivalente en onzas (32oz), cuando por todos es sabido la facilidad con la que el formato 1oz se vende, además de las medidas antifraude que presentan algunas monedas, como las Maples o Britanias, y que hasta la fecha no incorporan los lingotes. Yo en lingotes por debajo de 250gr o 10oz sí que veo razonable pagar una prima, por el resto no tanto, pero seguro que se me escapa algún detalle que desconozco.
> 
> ...



El lingote de Stonex es un ejemplo.
Hace unas semanas pusieron una oferta fulminante lo bajaron de 890 a 840 (en los belgas estaba a 833 en aquel momento) La oferta duró unas horas lo harían parallegar a alguna prima de objetivos de ventas.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2021)

Fresnillo, un caso interesante para estimar las reservas de plata.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





Una puntualización, si las reservas son tan escasas y los precios van a subir tanto, especialmente porque la plata es NECESARIA y casi insustituible para la industria, muchas de las onzas que hoy no es rentable extraerlas pronto lo será y también habrá mayor inversión en nuevas minas.
A su vez, si la subida de precio es muy brusca puede ser contraproducente porque se activaría de golpe la extracción y también se agotarían antes las reservas.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Abr 2021)

Sigo pensando que de momento aún estamos a tiempo de comprar metal.
El día que esto pete lo hará por sorpresa; los Estados le dirán a los fabricantes que se adjudicarán todos sus stoks pagándolos a precio de spot o quizás algo más; "nacionalizarán" las mineras adjudicándose su producción y, posiblemente, traten de seducir a los particulares con jugosas recompras de sus metales.


----------



## timi (23 Abr 2021)

Alfaqueque dijo:


>



Excelente video


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> El lingote de Stonex es un ejemplo.
> Hace unas semanas pusieron una oferta fulminante lo bajaron de 890 a 840 (en los belgas estaba a 833 en aquel momento) La oferta duró unas horas ....



Cierto, algo me enteré por otros canales 
Parto de la base de que cada uno compra lo que mejor se adapta a sus necesidades. Sin embargo, está ocurriendo algo que nunca había visto antes, y es que esos 840€/kilo implican que se está pagando la onza a 26.20€. En ese mismo momento Britanias a 25.20€ en formato de una onza se podían conseguir sin mayores problemas, y en España.

Si hoy se compra ese mismo lingote en Coininvest, se paga la onza a 27.70€, cuando en la misma web se pueden adquirir Maples a 27.28€ y Canguros a 27.30€. Personalmente no pagaría un sobreprecio por tener 32oz en formato lingote kilo.

Sobre el precio, creo que los StoneX son más baratos porque se encuadran de lo que llaman silver coinbar, le meten un valor facial y con esa pequeña jugada la tributación se encuadra en otro rango. Ahora los StoneX los tienen a 890€ y los Valcami a 999€.




L'omertá dijo:


> Sigo pensando que de momento aún estamos a tiempo de comprar metal.
> El día que esto pete lo hará por sorpresa; los Estados le dirán a los fabricantes que se adjudicarán todos sus stoks pagándolos a precio de spot o quizás algo más; "nacionalizarán" las mineras adjudicándose su producción y, posiblemente, *traten de seducir a los particulares con jugosas recompras de sus metales.*



El Estado no te hará una oferta jugosa por los metales.


*Artículo noveno.* Para proceder a la expropiación forzosa será indispensable la previa declaración de utilidad pública o interés social del fin a que haya de afectarse el objeto expropiado.

*De la determinación del justo precio 

Artículo veinticuatro*. La Administración y el particular a quien se refiera la expropiación podrán convenir la adquisición de los bienes o derechos que son objeto de aquélla libremente y por mutuo acuerdo, en cuyo caso, una vez convenidos los términos de la adquisición amistosa, se dará por concluido el expediente iniciado. En caso de que en el plazo de quince días no se llegara a tal acuerdo se seguirá el procedimiento que se establece en los artículos siguientes, sin perjuicio de que en cualquier estado posterior de su tramitación puedan ambas parte llegar a dicho mutuo acuerdo.

*Artículo veinticinco.* Una vez firme el acuerdo por el que se declara la necesidad de ocupación de bienes o adquisición de derechos expropiables, se procederá a determinar su justo precio.

*Artículo veintiséis. *
1. La fijación del justo precio se tramitará como pieza separada, encabezada por la exacta descripción del bien concreto que haya de expropiarse.

*Artículo veintinueve. *
1. En cada uno de los expediente así formados la Administración requerirá a los propietarios para que en el plazo de veinte días, a contar desde el siguiente al de la notificación, presenten hoja de aprecio, en la que se concrete el valor en que estimen el objeto que se expropia, pudiendo aducir cuantas alegaciones estimen pertinentes.
2. La valoración habrá de ser forzosamente motivada y podrá estar avalada por la firma de un perito, cuyos honorarios habrán de acomodarse a las tarifas que apruebe la Administración, siendo siempre estos gastos de cuenta de los propietarios.

*Artículo treinta.*
1. La Administración expropiante habrá de aceptar o rechazar la valoración de los propietarios en igual plazo de veinte días. En el primer caso se entenderá determinado definitivamente el justo precio, y la Administración procederá al pago del mismo, como requisito previo a la ocupación o disposición.
2. En el segundo supuesto, la Administración extenderá hoja de aprecio fundada del valor del objeto de la expropiación, que se notificará al propietario, el cual, dentro de los diez días siguientes, podrá aceptarla lisa y llanamente o bien rechazarla, y en este segundo caso tendrá derecho a hacer las alegaciones que estime pertinentes, empleando los métodos valorativos que juzgue más adecuados para justificar su propia valoración a los efectos del artículo cuarenta y tres, y asimismo a aportar las pruebas que considere oportunas en justificación de dichas alegaciones.

*Artículo treinta y uno*. Si el propietario rechazara el precio fundado ofrecido por la Administración, se pasará el expediente de justiprecio al Jurado provincial de expropiación.

*Artículo treinta y dos. *

1. El Jurado provincial de expropiación, que se constituirá en cada capital de provincia, estará formado por un Presidente, que lo será el Magistrado que designe el Presidente de la audiencia correspondiente, y los siguientes cuatro vocales :
a) Un Abogado del Estado de la respectiva Delegación Hacienda.
b) Dos funcionarios técnicos designados por la Delegación de Hacienda de la provincia, que serán nombrados según la naturaleza de los bienes a expropiar.
c) Por un representante de la Cámara Agraria Provincial, cuando la expropiación se refiera a propiedad rústica y en los demás casos, por un representante de la Cámara de la Propiedad Urbana; Cámara de Comercio, Industria y Navegación, Colegio profesional u Organización empresarial, según la índole de los bienes o derechos objeto de la expropiación.
d) Un Notario de libre designación por el Decano del Colegio Notarial correspondiente. e) El Interventor territorial de la provincia o persona que legalmente le sustituya.

*Ley de 16 de diciembre de 1954 sobre expropiación forzosa.*


----------



## estupeharto (23 Abr 2021)

Ya sabemos deberíamos saber por dónde se pasan las leyes LOS QUE LAS HACEN y deshacen.

Están para lo que están, para trincar y dar rienda suelta a sus ansias y neuras. 
SIEMPRE, repito, SIEMPRE utilizarán las mentiras, medias verdades, falacias y manipulaciones para decir que lo hacen por nuestro bien. Para conseguir una masa crítica que no los cuestione y que puedan avanzar en sus tejemanejes.

Las leyes las pueden cambiar de un día para otro, se las pueden saltar cuando quieran. De hecho, en el último año hemos asistido a una guinda gorda y linda. Antes de LANZAR la PLANdemia, cambiaron la definición de pandemia, para que se amoldara a su estrategia (en lugar de contar número de muertos, se tendrían en cuenta el número de casos para utilizar esa denominación).
Luego se inventaron los falsos casos con pruebas PCR que es conocido que por sí solas no sirven para eso, pero lo han hecho en masa.
Luego se inventaron lo de la mascarilla obligatoria. Una mierda de papel que se supone que evita que te contagies de un virus de nanómetros.
Se inventaron, cómo no, EL ASINTOMÁTICO. Un ser que tiene un virus tan mortal que ni se entera que lo tiene, pero contagia el cabrón.
Se inventaron la cuarentena para los sanos.
Sacaron del armario el confinamiento militar para todo cristo viviente. Aunque en la "Prostitución" diga que sólo se puede decretar en estado de excepción, eso da igual, por el forro.
Y con un par, indefinida. Será por saltarse leyes...
Se podría seguir sin fin.

Son máquinas de mentir y robar, de seguir órdenes, de manipular....

Las opciones son las que son, pero hay que tener claro en quien no se puede confiar nunca más. Ya lo han demostrado muchas veces.
Los que se dejen llevar, bien en temas de salud, bien en temas económicos, que al final van de la mano y la estrategia es hundir al personal porque los recursos no dan para tanto y los que sobramos somos los demás.

Y no se salva ninguno, que nadie se autoengañe. Los socialcomunisperroflautistas le pasan la patata medio hecha a las autonosuyas, para ellos quedar bien e irse por la tangente como siempre. Que la borregada no les penalice. 
Los de las taifas, a ver quién mamonea más, sacan leyes más restrictivas, los peperos del feojo y los indepes provincianos metidos a saqueo con el cuento de semos-los-más-mejores. TODOS pasan de la libertad de la gente, de que les inyecten veneno, de que se destruyan los puestos de trabajo, de haber llevado a la muerte a miles de ancianos en residencias,.. TODOS

Así que, cada uno se tiene que espabilar, informarse, y no confiar en nada, porque lo que ahora es blanco, mañana puede ser negro.
Lo que está claro es que el barco se está hundiendo, hay que salir de este barco sistema monetario-depredador, irse a un lado o a la otra punta no funcionará.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya sabemos deberíamos saber por dónde se pasan las leyes LOS QUE LAS HACEN y deshacen.
> 
> Están para lo que están, para trincar y dar rienda suelta a sus ansias y neuras.
> SIEMPRE, repito, SIEMPRE utilizarán las mentiras, medias verdades, falacias y manipulaciones para decir que lo hacen por nuestro bien. Para conseguir una masa crítica que no los cuestione y que puedan avanzar en sus tejemanejes.
> ...



Remóntennos unos años atrás, la constitución es inviolable, se les llena la boca con ella a los demócratas pero bien que la cambiaron hace unos años por directiva europea por el techo de déficit








El Congreso aprueba la reforma de la Constitución que fija un techo de gasto público


Con 316 votos a favor y 5 en contra sale adelante la segunda reforma en nuestra historia de la Carta Magna en la Cámara Baja. Varios diputados de grupos minoritarios han abandonado antes de la votación




www.google.es


----------



## estupeharto (23 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Remóntennos unos años atrás, la constitución es inviolable, se les llena la boca con ella a los demócratas pero bien que la cambiaron hace unos años por directiva europea por el techo de déficit



Todo lo que hacen es una pura cagada y llena de mentiras.
No hay más que pararse un segundo, tomar aire, pensar en lo que dicen y en lo que hacen, y darse cuenta de la clase de cabronazos que son.

Es una tras otra.

En el podcast de Lorenzo Ramírez de ayer, comentaba una jugada que están tramando. Van a cerrar un montón de oficinas del BBVA y despedir un tercio de la plantilla (ahí es nada). Eso después de todas las ayudas (con el dinero de todos) y demás chanchullos. Pues bien, se comenta que podrían haber acordado entre politicuchos, sindicatuchos y banqueruchos la jugada. Inflar la cifra para luego rebajarla y quedar todos bien.
Decir que echan un tercio. Luego el bobierno y los sindis salen a la palestra a decir que esto no puede ser. Luego acuerdan bajar la cifra (pero echarán muchos cierres) y se ponen todos las medallas. La borregada tragando y ellos siguen chupando hasta la próxima jugada.

Es siempre lo mismo, en cada acción de esta gente está presente el engaño, la manipulación y el saqueo.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Todo lo que hacen es una pura cagada y llena de mentiras.
> No hay más que pararse un segundo, tomar aire, pensar en lo que dicen y en lo que hacen, y darse cuenta de la clase de cabronazos que son.
> 
> Es una tras otra.
> ...



Imagino que a cambio del ahorro en personal bajarán las comisiones,... oh wait:





Desaparece el programa Adiós Comisiones del BBVA


A partir del 15 de Junio endurecen aún más las condiciones para no robarte. Copio y pego de Foro Rankia: A partir del día 15 de Junio desaparece el programa "Adiós Comisiones" tanto en cuentas de particulares como de autónomos. Para evitar las comisiones de mantenimiento (15 euros al trimestre o...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## estupeharto (23 Abr 2021)

Tienen que fusionarse, coger ayudas, cerrar oficinas y hacer caja, echar gente, subir comisiones, subirse los sueldos los de arriba, hacer trampas para defraudar, y aún así no salen las cuentas.
Bancos sanos


----------



## L'omertá (23 Abr 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Cierto, algo me enteré por otros canales
> Parto de la base de que cada uno compra lo que mejor se adapta a sus necesidades. Sin embargo, está ocurriendo algo que nunca había visto antes, y es que esos 840€/kilo implican que se está pagando la onza a 26.20€. En ese mismo momento Britanias a 25.20€ en formato de una onza se podían conseguir sin mayores problemas, y en España.
> 
> Si hoy se compra ese mismo lingote en Coininvest, se paga la onza a 27.70€, cuando en la misma web se pueden adquirir Maples a 27.28€ y Canguros a 27.30€. Personalmente no pagaría un sobreprecio por tener 32oz en formato lingote kilo.
> ...



Sí pero en este caso particular, en el que el bien expropiar puede ser ocultado en el ano (  ), lo veo difícil.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Se les ha ido la bola completamente con algunas piezas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 635959



La acabo de comprar por menos de la mitad! Será por falta de tiendas


----------



## Daviot (23 Abr 2021)

La verdad es que las tiendas on-line donde hasta hace poco tenían muy buenos precios van cayendo como piezas de dominó y van subiendo los precios como si no hubiera un mañana.

No quiero ni pensar lo que pasará cuando por fin empiece la campaña publicitaria de los Wallstreetsilver. Ayer ví un vídeo donde desvelaban cuando comenzaban los anuncios en carteles gigantes. Empieza el mes que viene en 60 localizaciones diferentes de USA y también en partes de Canadá.

También desvelan que este es el primer paso porque luego la campaña publicitaria será aún mayor. Pongo el vídeo con el minuto exacto donde lo dicen.


----------



## scratch (23 Abr 2021)

Informe 2021 del instituto de la plata 
Hablan hasta de WSS


----------



## estupeharto (23 Abr 2021)

Furillo dijo:


>



Aquí lo tenéis con subtítulos


----------



## sashimi (23 Abr 2021)

Por curiosidad, alguien sabe por qué hay tantas tiendas alemanas que venden plata y a buen precio?


----------



## scratch (23 Abr 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Por curiosidad, alguien sabe por qué hay tantas tiendas alemanas que venden plata y a buen precio?



Porque los alemanes salieron MUY escaldados de la hiperinflación, así que van a saco comprando oro y plata, para protegerse de nuestros "protectores", así que hay negocio, y si hay negocio, hay competencia.


----------



## scratch (23 Abr 2021)

No se sí esta puesto, Arkansas elimina los impuestos a los MPs.
Arkansas Senate Votes Overwhelmingly to Remove Sales Taxation from Gold & Silver


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Abr 2021)

```
https://youtu.be/cu1DHkrWWWA
```
Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (24 Abr 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Informe 2021 del instituto de la plata
> Hablan hasta de WSS



Y el resumen para vagos ?


----------



## OBDC (24 Abr 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Por curiosidad, alguien sabe por qué hay tantas tiendas alemanas que venden plata y a buen precio?



Porque los alemanes son pragmáticos y no invierten de deseos futuros, por lo que le asignan el valor real 

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (24 Abr 2021)

Parece fabricada con MIM

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Abr 2021)

¡BITCOIN CRASH, CRISIS DE DEUDA Y GUERRA DE DIVISAS, IDEAL PARA CRYPTOS, ORO Y PLATA!


Descarga Quantfury mi app de trading favorita y ambos recibiremos una acción gratuita como AAPL o UBER, o criptomonedas como BTC o ETH. ¡Opera a precios spot de los exchanges globales y de cripto en t...




odysee.com





Este tío es un bitcoiner bastante importante que llega a mucha gente. Recomienda hacer una posición de oro y plata que diversifique la cartera de criptos para afrontar lo que se nos viene

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Abr 2021)

https://www.boz.zm/press_statement_update_on_gold_purchase.pdf



El banco central de Zambia informa de que esta comprando gran parte de la producción interna de oro. Son cantidades modestas que apenas llegan a una tonelada anual de seguir a este ritmo pero es interesante ver como más bancos centrales se van uniendo al mismo esquema de Rusia, China, Turquía, Irán...

De seguir esta tendencia de bancos centrales acaparando la producción interna, quien suministrará oro fisico a los mercados internacionales donde se fija el precio actualmente? Poco a poco los bancos centrales van monopolizando el oro recien minado...


----------



## estupeharto (24 Abr 2021)

Para los que les sea complicado ver videos en inglés, os comento lo que hago muchas veces.
Yo los veo con subtítulos en inglés y está bien porque ves las caras, gráficos, etc.
Pero a veces, por cuestión de tiempo, por estar haciendo otras cosas, según el video que sea, etc. lo que hago es pasar los subtítulos a español y escucharlos con una aplicación.

1. Abres el video en youtube.
2. Copias el enlace de la barra de direcciones.
EDITO...Desde el móvil >> Compartir >> copiar enlace

3. Abres la página








Download subtitles from Youtube, Viki, Viu, Vlive and more


DownSub is a free web application that can download subtitles directly from Youtube, Drive, Viu, Vimeo, Viki, OnDemandKorea, Vlive and more.




downsub.com




pegas el enlace y lo descargas.
4. Seleccionas Spanish.
Se te abrirá en un texto.
5. Picas arriba en el menú de tres puntos
y seleccionas abrir con la app
Voice Aloud Reader
Que previamente habrás descargado.

Cuando lo haces un par de veces ya te sale Spanish arriba y se tarda 5 segundos en tener el audio funcionando.

Seleccionas la configuración de voz que te vaya mejor, tono, velocidad, etc.

Es un poco robótica y hace pausas en las líneas de los subtítulos, pero se entiende y te cascas la información bastante rápido.

Si hay gráficos o algo, se puede complementar haciendo un visionado rápido de esa parte del video.

También lo puedes leer.

Si alguien conoce una forma o aplicación mejor lo puede comentar


----------



## Tolagu (24 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Sigo pensando que de momento aún estamos a tiempo de comprar metal.
> El día que esto pete lo hará por sorpresa; los Estados le dirán a los fabricantes que se adjudicarán todos sus stoks pagándolos a precio de spot o quizás algo más; "nacionalizarán" las mineras adjudicándose su producción y, posiblemente, traten de seducir a los particulares con jugosas recompras de sus metales.



Ese es el riesgo que veo yo en a situación actual. Igual que estoy convencido de la supresión de las cristos, veo posible, dada la idiocia generalizada en los bobiernos, que intenten suprimir el oro. Aunque lo van a tener harto complicado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Sigo pensando que de momento aún estamos a tiempo de comprar metal.
> El día que esto pete lo hará por sorpresa; los Estados le dirán a los fabricantes que se adjudicarán todos sus stoks pagándolos a precio de spot o quizás algo más; "nacionalizarán" las mineras adjudicándose su producción y, posiblemente, traten de seducir a los particulares con jugosas recompras de sus metales.





Spielzeug dijo:


> https://www.boz.zm/press_statement_update_on_gold_purchase.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...





L'omertá dijo:


> Sigo pensando que de momento aún estamos a tiempo de comprar metal.
> El día que esto pete lo hará por sorpresa; los Estados le dirán a los fabricantes que se adjudicarán todos sus stoks pagándolos a precio de spot o quizás algo más; "nacionalizarán" las mineras adjudicándose su producción y, posiblemente, traten de seducir a los particulares con jugosas recompras de sus metales.



Cómo han cambiado las tornas con respecto a lo que me comentaban algunos colegas metaleros hace no tanto tiempo sobre el cero riesgo de confiscación o de que un pseudopatrón divisa-MP podría más bien reforzar a los banksters...

*Confiscando la plata: USA 1934*


----------



## estupeharto (24 Abr 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ese es el riesgo que veo yo en a situación actual. Igual que estoy convencido de la supresión de las cristos, veo posible, dada la idiocia generalizada en los bobiernos, que intenten suprimir el oro. Aunque lo van a tener harto complicado.



No, porque ellos son los primeros que lo quieren, necesitan y utilizan.

La razón es que no hay otra ancla posible y mejor, y sin "algo" que sirva de nexo de intercambio entre los diferentes actores, no se pondrían de acuerdo y habría más problemas.

Lo seguirán amando eternamente. Están "condenados" a ello. Y si no, que "huvieran estudiao"


----------



## tristezadeclon (24 Abr 2021)

Jeff Christian of CPM group, talking about Wall Street Silver apes, "I could have a motor cycle accident and suffer brain damage and know more about silver than they do."



************

q dice el figura q si se diera una ostia con una moto y sufriera daños cerebrales, aun así seguiría sabiendo mas del mercado de la plata q los de wallstreetsilver

¿q cojones hace un jefazo de esos niveles entrando al fango de esa manera contra unos niños rata?

yo por supuesto no tengo npi, tal y como dice el amigo christian, pero me da q esos niños rata están tocando los cojones a quien no deben, y de ahí los nervios y declaraciones q no vienen a cuento como esta

por cierto ya somos 62.000 y creciendo sin descanso cada día, a ver como nos paran, cuando seamos unos cientos de miles es game over si o si


----------



## Tolagu (24 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> https://www.boz.zm/press_statement_update_on_gold_purchase.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modesta, pero no desdeñables. Si lo ponemos en relación a su PIB sería como 60 toneladas en España


----------



## Caracol (24 Abr 2021)

Son 10 días de Raid, comenzando el día 1 de mayo.
Y además el 3 entra la publicidad 

Va a ser un mes interesante.


----------



## Silver94 (24 Abr 2021)

¿Pero creeis que la publicidad va a funcionar tan bien? Porque si no me equivoco no es una campaña publicitaria, es colgar carteles (enormes, eso sí) y ya, no?


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Abr 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Jeff Christian of CPM group, talking about Wall Street Silver apes, "I could have a motor cycle accident and suffer brain damage and know more about silver than they do."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estan acojonados...empiezan ver los dientes a los silverbacks

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estanflacion (24 Abr 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> ¿Pero creeis que la publicidad va a funcionar tan bien? Porque si no me equivoco no es una campaña publicitaria, es colgar carteles (enormes, eso sí) y ya, no?



No espero que directamente consiga mucho, sin embargo si en prensa (no controlada por el sistema) dan eco, podría ser enorme.
En sí, es una campaña limitada. Lo más importante, es que es un movimiento histórico y acaba de comenzar, y sin mucho ruido crece mínimo 400-500 al dia, y otros días más de mil.

Pronto van a comenzar a recaudar fondos para una nueva campaña más grande.

Siendo desconfiado, ni siquiera apostaría a que es algo espontáneo. Y si estuviera respaldado por jp morgan que pasó a ser comprador tras décadas de manipulación a la baja? Y si al gobierno americano, conocedor desde hace años de las compras de mp de China quiere que sus ciudadanos compren plata gratis con dinero nuevo gratis?

No sabemos las razones, y no hay que perder esta oportunidad. Hace una década apareció sin saber quien está detrás, las criptomonedas.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Abr 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> Siendo desconfiado, ni siquiera apostaría a que es algo espontáneo. Y si estuviera respaldado por jp morgan que pasó a ser comprador tras décadas de manipulación a la baja? Y si al gobierno americano, conocedor desde hace años de las compras de mp de China quiere que sus ciudadanos compren plata gratis con dinero nuevo gratis?
> 
> No sabemos las razones, y no hay que perder esta oportunidad. Hace una década apareció sin saber quien está detrás, las criptomonedas.



Esta imagen de una partida de ajedrez con China jugando con piezas doradas y EEUU con piezas plateadas es habitual en la prensa China:




Los juegos de guante blanco con el oro y la plata vienen de lejos. Según el profesor Antal Fekete, la desmonetizacion de la plata no fue un proceso espontáneo sino que realmente hubo una conspiración para acabar con ella que produjo la mayor transferencia de riqueza y poder ocurrida jamás de quienes poseían plata a quienes poseían oro.

Los cambios en la ratio oro-plata suponen una transferencia de poder adquisitivo de un metal al otro. Conviene tener ambos por lo que pueda pasar en la partida de ajedrez.

Independientemente de que el movimiento sea espontáneo o no, van a ser señalados como culpables si se rompe el mecanismo de fijación de precios o la escasez del mercado de físico afecta a la industria.


----------



## cdametalero (24 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esta imagen de una partida de ajedrez con China jugando con piezas doradas y EEUU con piezas plateadas es habitual en la prensa China:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 637639
> 
> ...



Exacto, son el chivo expiatorio para "sus planes", también pienso lo mismo.
Y me incluyo.
Saludos


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Abr 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## quaver (25 Abr 2021)

Caracol dijo:


> Son 10 días de Raid, comenzando el día 1 de mayo.
> Y además el 3 entra la publicidad
> 
> Va a ser un mes interesante.



Recordemos que el 1 de mayo de 2011, la plata recibió su ataque más violento: 6$ en 10':

Silver Short Squeeze : nouvelle ruée sur l’argent physique ? | OR.FR




También aparece aquí:

A Time to Fight Back


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> https://www.boz.zm/press_statement_update_on_gold_purchase.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los BC que están acopiando son del eje ruso/chino. Si China emite su OCBD acopia oro con la intención de quitar de la circulación el principal elemento de acopio de dinero "B" de tal forma de no dar tregua al contribuyente además de garantizar a precios estables el suministro a su propia industria digital. Con el oro acopiado, jamás podrían respaldar el FIAT emitido en formato papel u OCBD porque pondría el precio del metal en precios inasumibles para su propia industria digital que es la principal consumidora del commodity y es la punta de lanza de su estrategia de control del mercado internacional.
El oro es un bien industrial estratégico en la industria digital, por lo que jamás subirá de precio mientras haya intereses de colonización digital global.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Abr 2021)

Cada país tiene su propia estrategia respecto al oro que varía en función de las circunstancias del país, si es productor de oro o no, de la demanda interna y la percepción de la ciudadanía respecto a los metales, etc. Veamos el caso de Vietnam:









Vietnam’s central bank contemplates ‘mobilizing’ gold from public


The State Bank of Vietnam wants to be the only entity authorized to accept savings in gold bullion




tuoitrenews.vn





En este artículo de 2017 se explica el funcionamiento interno del mercado de metales preciosos:

El banco central monopoliza las importaciones de oro (no es productor, si no posiblemente comprase la producción interna como hacen otros). El oro importado es distribuido entre bancos comerciales que hacen de intermediarios con los clientes finales. Estiman unas 500 toneladas de oro en manos particulares y buscan formas de movilizarlas y que circulen.

En un reciente estudio de mercado se ve la afición de los vietnamitas al oro que es con diferencia el activo más popular entre los inversores (lo posee un 72%)









Regional Spotlights | Vietnam | New Gold Market Insights and Analysis | World Gold Council


Gold Retail Market Insights presents the views of 18,000 people toward gold. Explore buying patterns and attitudes in our new gold market analysis.




retailinsights.gold





_



Vietnam is a vital part of the global gold market. It is one of the largest gold investment markets in South East Asia and gold is part of every day life in Vietnam, owned by 72% of investors. But investment options are limited and investors thirst for a greater range of products and ways in which to invest.

Within Vietnam, we conducted:
2,003
interviews with retail investors across the country.

Gold has a uniquely strong position in Vietnam
Gold accounted for four out of every ten investment products bought over the previous 12 months. And when asked about how they might invest their money, gold was the first investment product that came to mind for 68% of our sample.

Types of investment owned in the past 12 months
Gold
Savings accounts
Life insurance
Real estate/property/agricultural land
Cryptocurrencies or other tokenised assets
It is widely believed to offer security and protection
There is widespread agreement among Vietnamese retail investors with the view that gold is a safeguard against uncertainty and inflation. And eight in ten investors say that it generates a feeling of long-term security.

Top ten attitudes to gold
81%
Gold is a good safeguard against periods of political/economic uncertainty

81%
Owning gold makes me feel secure for the long term

79%
Gold is a good safeguard against inflation/ currency fluctuations

However, there is room for growth
While ownership levels are extremely high, 9% of investors say they would consider investing in gold having never previously bought it. But they cite barriers to doing so, including a lack of know-how and perceptions that gold is unaffordable. Digitisation may have a role here, in offering smaller investment denominations.

Vietnam
10%
81%
9%
Considering investing in gold
Has invested in the past

Considering investing in gold
Never invested in the past

Won't consider investing in gold
The gold industry has an opportunity to modernise
The domestic gold market is highly regulated and Vietnamese investors are limited as to where and how they invest in gold. Our survey revealed strong support for measures to open new avenues for investing in gold, which could help gold solidify its position amid Vietnam’s vibrant FinTech landscape

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


> .



El sector bancario está en pleno proceso de modernización y reformas:









PM urges banking sector to strive for higher results


NDO – Prime Minister Pham Minh Chinh has hosted a working session with the State Bank of Vietnam (SBV), during which the cabinet leader urged the banking sector to promote its achievements for even better results in the near future.




en.nhandan.org.vn





Si pretenden movilizar las reservas de oro de los ciudadanos y modernizar su sector bancario, la solución más práctica es tokenizar el oro para que pueda ser utilizado como medio de pago. Oro tokenizado en una blockchain como están haciendo en otros sitios.









Vietnam Launches a National Enterprise Blockchain Platform as it Eyes a Global Top 50 Slot


The Ministry of Information and Communications in Vietnam is building an enterprise blockchain platform dubbed akaChain in line with its national program.



blockchain.news





Por supuesto, teniendo una estrategia nacional respecto al oro, también tiene una estrategia nacional respecto al activo que pretende ser oro que está prohibido como medio de pago:









Vietnam bans payments in Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies


Those who continue accepting payments in cryptocurrency face heavy fines.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Abr 2021)

quaver dijo:


> Recordemos que el 1 de mayo de 2011, la plata recibió su ataque más violento: 6$ en 10':
> 
> Silver Short Squeeze : nouvelle ruée sur l’argent physique ? | OR.FR
> 
> ...



Si hicieran algo parecido, menuda jartá a comprar se iban a meter en WSS.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Están cavando su propia tumba. Si sube compran, si baja compran mas.



Parece un poco simplista pensar que los señores del parné van a caer por sus propios errores y que no tienen salida.

Aparte que también compran físico ellos, pueden dejar que suba algo, liquidar a competencia y manos débiles y seguir en la eterna huida hacia delante de la barra libre de fiat.

Muy bien traído el post de @quaver, en todo caso. 



quaver dijo:


> Recordemos que el 1 de mayo de 2011, la plata recibió su ataque más violento: 6$ en 10':
> 
> Silver Short Squeeze : nouvelle ruée sur l’argent physique ? | OR.FR
> 
> ...


----------



## Muttley (25 Abr 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si hicieran algo parecido, menuda jartá a comprar se iban a meter en WSS.



Si queda fisico en la estantería claro.
A 27 euros la onza física en tienda ....o no hay existencias o semanas de espera para dos tubos filarmónicas o un lingote.
Y a 21 euros moneda real?


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2021)

La demora en la entrega no es por carencia de plata, es porque si se entrega luego de que vaticinan el desplome a menor precio del vendido, se forran....
Muchos no tendrán más cojones que recibir mercancía que compraron cara pero ya en el momento de estar tirada de precio.
Considerar que los lobos son tontos, es ser gilipollas.


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> La demora en la entrega no es por carencia de plata, es porque si se entrega luego de que vaticinan el desplome a menor precio del vendido, se forran....
> Muchos no tendrán más cojones que recibir mercancía que compraron cara pero ya en el momento de estar tirada de precio.
> Considerar que los lobos son tontos, es ser gilipollas.
> 
> ...




A mi me llegaron a decir joyeros justo despues del fin de semana ese que decian que iba a subir tanto que tenian toda la plata del mundo para vender pero que por si las moscas la habian guardado esperando esa posible subida.

Tambien me han llegado a decir te acuerdas de lo que paso cuando llego a 50 dolares la ultima vez hace poco tiempo ? pues que todo el que compro perdio su dinero y ahora va a pasar lo mismo.


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi me llegaron a decir joyeros justo despues del fin de semana ese que decian que iba a subir tanto que tenian toda la plata del mundo para vender pero que por si las moscas la habian guardado esperando esa posible subida.
> 
> Tambien me han llegado a decir te acuerdas de lo que paso cuando llego a 50 dolares la ultima vez hace poco tiempo ? pues que todo el que compro perdio su dinero y ahora va a pasar lo mismo.



No digas esas cosas, que eres un troll . 
Exacto, si tengo capacidad de entrega la retengo, si baja la entrego cuando bajó y repongo por debajo del precio vendido (no creo se necesite superar 1° de primaria para saber quién gana en este caso) y si sigue subiendo da igual porque el stock para entrega lo tengo, y si sube mucho ni lo entrego y devuelvo el dinero.
Obviamente, y como siempre, los beneficios de los listos lo pagan los gilipollas en ámbitos especulativos.
Es que se lee cada interpretación aquí que ni en la escuela con los cromos se veía .

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## celebro (25 Abr 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> ¿Pero creeis que la publicidad va a funcionar tan bien? Porque si no me equivoco no es una campaña publicitaria, es colgar carteles (enormes, eso sí) y ya, no?



Podria no funcionar pero saltar de las noticias en la red y foros de frikis a algo tan tangible como una valla publicitaria puede ser la chispa que acabe de propagar el incendio a los cuatro vientos de tv y boca boca etc.


----------



## estupeharto (25 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No digas esas cosas, que eres un troll .
> Exacto, si tengo capacidad de entrega la retengo, si baja la entrego cuando bajó y repongo por debajo del precio vendido (no creo se necesite superar 1° de primaria para saber quién gana en este caso) y si sigue subiendo da igual porque el stock para entrega lo tengo, y si sube mucho ni lo entrego y devuelvo el dinero.
> Obviamente, y como siempre, los beneficios de los listos lo pagan los gilipollas en ámbitos especulativos.
> Es que se lee cada interpretación aquí que ni en la escuela con los cromos se veía .
> ...



Esa picaresca siempre se ha podido dar (con cualquier materia).
Pero eso no implica que SIEMPRE sea esa la razón y/o que sea únicamente por eso. Ni que no pueda haber problemas de escasez. Ni que a la larga el negocio de los papelitos no acabe petando.
O sea, que no hagamos alusión a los listos y los tontos, no vaya a ser que tengamos que acabar callando.


----------



## quaver (25 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> La demora en la entrega no es por carencia de plata, es porque si se entrega luego de que vaticinan el desplome a menor precio del vendido, se forran....
> Muchos no tendrán más cojones que recibir mercancía que compraron cara pero ya en el momento de estar tirada de precio.
> Considerar que los lobos son tontos, es ser gilipollas.
> 
> ...



No entiendo bien esto.
Supongamos que compro ahora plata y me la entregan en 1 mes.
Al cabo de 15 días baja...

Situación 1: el vendedor tiene la plata pero alarga la entrega. Su beneficio no cambiará ya que su plata está en stock (pagada)
Situación 2: el vendedor no tiene plata y la puede comprar más barata antes de entregármela al haber bajado el precio => no tenía stock

TradingMetales salió el otro día de CIODE y ya no quedaban lingotes...


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Abr 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A mi me llegaron a decir joyeros justo despues del fin de semana ese que decian que iba a subir tanto que tenian toda la plata del mundo para vender pero que por si las moscas la habian guardado esperando esa posible subida.
> 
> Tambien me han llegado a decir te acuerdas de lo que paso cuando llego a 50 dolares la ultima vez hace poco tiempo ? pues que todo el que compro perdio su dinero y ahora va a pasar lo mismo.



No creo que estemos en un bulltrap...de hecho la plata lleva lateral desde el verano y ni siquiera se ha acercado a sus maximos historicos.

No se que pasará pero el escenario de un hundimiento de precios no lo veo 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (25 Abr 2021)

quaver dijo:


> No entiendo bien esto.
> Supongamos que compro ahora plata y me la entregan en 1 mes.
> Al cabo de 15 días baja...
> 
> ...



En la situación 2, si sube, el comerciante se lo come. 
Con los márgenes que tienen, no pueden permitirse el lujo de jugar al casino. 
Y si hicieran anulaciones, que no pueden hacerlas, la gente dejaría de confiar en ellos. 

Para eliminar ese problema (y también pierden la "oportunidad" de sacar una pequeña mordida jugando a que baja), lo que deben hacer es comprar ellos tan pronto como reciben órdenes de compra, para evitar que un desfase en el precio les perjudique.

Grandes tiendas podrán permitirse más margen, pero en el fondo, si viven de su margen, con eso tienen bastante. Si van a por las trampas pueden salir escaldados, bien con pérdidas, bien con desconfianza del cliente.

Pero claro, si se quieren buscar 5 pies al gato.... el buscador sabrá..


----------



## quaver (25 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En la situación 2, si sube, el comerciante se lo come.
> Con los márgenes que tienen, no pueden permitirse el lujo de jugar al casino.
> Y si hicieran anulaciones, que no pueden hacerlas, la gente dejaría de confiar en ellos.
> 
> ...



Gracias estupeharto por tu explicación.
En el fondo mi pregunta no iba tanto porque el vendedor ganase o perdiese, sino en el argumento de OBDC en favor del stock "retenido" de las tiendas: no tiene sentido alargar la entrega si lo tienes (no hay mayor beneficio). Y la otra opción es que no tienes stock...


----------



## angel220 (25 Abr 2021)

El stock retenido es siempre por motivos de que sabes, piensas , crees, intuyes que el precio de una materia o producto va s subir, por que si es al contrario te dirían por el bien de los usuarios vamos hacer rebajas, promociones, envios gratis o como quieras llamarlo
Si en ese momento (como el actual con la plata hay demanda), la explicación que te dan es lo siento es el covid, llegan tarde las mercancias y como hay muchos pedidos se demora la preparación y envió, pero su producto esta en nuestro almacén y selo enviaremos en cuanto podamos, excusas.
que tengan guardada o no tengan eso solo lo saben ellos. Un saludo


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Abr 2021)

quaver dijo:


> Gracias estupeharto por tu explicación.
> En el fondo mi pregunta no iba tanto porque el vendedor ganase o perdiese, sino en el argumento de OBDC en favor del stock "retenido" de las tiendas: no tiene sentido alargar la entrega si lo tienes (no hay mayor beneficio). Y la otra opción es que no tienes stock...



Hay un argumento que hace que se caiga por su propio peso... Si no lo vendes tú lo puede vender otra tienda y has perdido esa venta y el magen que conllevaba. Se llama competencia.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## angel220 (25 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hay un argumento que hace que se caiga por su propio peso... Si no lo vendes tú lo puede vender otra tienda y has perdido esa venta y el magen que conllevaba. Se llama competencia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



En estos casos es cuando te das cuenta quien cuida a sus clientes (y de su negocio claro esta) y se preocupan de que esten atendidos por ellos y no se vayan a la competencia
La tónica actual es decir en la web que hay existencias y envió normal , y después, (claro después de haber pagado) cuando pasan unos dias habituales y no ves el producto ni preparado ni movimiento alguno es cuando les escribes y responden con las excusas pero no antes


----------



## FranMen (25 Abr 2021)

A propósito de retrasos. Pese a la fama, los belgas me han salido bien, pago el jueves, lo reciben el lunes, mandan el martes y me llega el miércoles. Eso sí, aunque me gustaría comprar alguna moneda bonita con premium, las descarto, sólo compro stock con envío inmediato. Lo prefiero a la incertidumbre/cabreo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Abr 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (26 Abr 2021)

quaver dijo:


> No entiendo bien esto.
> Supongamos que compro ahora plata y me la entregan en 1 mes.
> Al cabo de 15 días baja...
> 
> ...



Es sencillo, si sube te devuelve el dinero por no poder entregar y si baja compra barato para para cumplir.
El stock que tiene lo conserva y punto pelota.


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (26 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esa picaresca siempre se ha podido dar (con cualquier materia).
> Pero eso no implica que SIEMPRE sea esa la razón y/o que sea únicamente por eso. Ni que no pueda haber problemas de escasez. Ni que a la larga el negocio de los papelitos no acabe petando.
> O sea, que no hagamos alusión a los listos y los tontos, no vaya a ser que tengamos que acabar callando.



Hombre, lo hacen hasta los hoteles con la reserva de habitaciones de cara al verano diciendo que ya no tienen camas para poder pegar sablazo al tardío y no lo van a hacer las tiendas de venta de metales siendo los reyes de los especuladores?
Más que callar, lo que hay que hacer es hablarlo para que no tomen a ninguno por idiota.



"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Después de oírle decir que se ha vacunado, sus palabras han perdido un 50% del valor que tenían ayer...





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Es un poco confuso para mi, habla en contra de la plandemia, pero dice que se ha vacunado. Mmmmm



El miedo a no poder exprimir la pensión y las rentas hasta el último minuto hace pasar por el aro hasta los langostos más contrarian.


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Que suerte. A mi el ultimo envio que compre en STOCK me salio casi a 2 meses. Repito con stock.
> Llego la semana pasada. FUE MI DESPEDIDA DE LOS BELGAS, solo que ellos todavia NO LO SABEN.
> Pero visto mi constancia en las compras no creo que tarden mucho en deducirlo.
> Ahora a buscarles sustituto, que no sera facil, porque el primer intento con Silbertresor fue un autentico fiasco.



A los que yo más temo es a los mensajeros, DHL y UPS pero últimamente estoy teniendo también suerte con ellos ( o les he pillado el tranquillo)


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Jose Luis Cava ¿ha quedado clara la idea?


----------



## Dadaria (26 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Es un poco confuso para mi, habla en contra de la plandemia, pero dice que se ha vacunado. Mmmmm



No, es muy normal. Mi padre es igual, se llena la boca diciendo que el timovirus es una farsa y ya se ha pinchado, según el para poder viajar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Abr 2021)

Zzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2021)

With rising uncertainty due to Covid, gold could rise further: Experts


On Friday, bullion went on to record a third consecutive weekly gain as it edged higher with a weaker dollar and lower US Treasury yields.




www.hindustantimes.com












Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2021)

Ya dio en el clavo en el anterior ataque:




__





Mi opinión sobre el silver squeeze que proponen para el 1 de mayo


Mi opinión sobre el silver squeeze que proponen los chicos de Reddit para el 1 de mayo es la siguiente:




www.rankia.com


----------



## estupeharto (26 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hombre, lo hacen hasta los hoteles con la reserva de habitaciones de cara al verano diciendo que ya no tienen camas para poder pegar sablazo al tardío y no lo van a hacer las tiendas de venta de metales siendo los reyes de los especuladores?
> Más que callar, lo que hay que hacer es hablarlo para que no tomen a ninguno por idiota.
> 
> 
> ...



No mezcles.
Cuando digo "acabar callando", claramente no me estoy refiriendo a que si alguien conoce una trampa no lo diga.

Sino a que llamar gilipollas a los que están comprando, porque supuestamente según tu argumento, se están dejando engañar... más adelanté se podrá ver si acertaron, y en ese caso es cuando el que los llamó tontos habrá sido callado por los hechos.

Y aquí hago un inciso, porque conviene aclarar de que si luego, el manipulado precio baja, eso tampoco implica que su decisión anterior de comprar fuera un error o mala. Estamos hablando de valor de verdad, no de naranjas que se pudrirán. Y por tanto tiene su función, que se adquiere en su momento de adquisición, al precio de ese momento. Habrá quien no quiera tener papeles de sobra o quien no tenga metal como querría. Y sobre todo, los demás no tenemos bola de cristal.

Esa estrategia de engaño, ya te he comentado antes que tiene poco recorrido.
Si alguien hace eso tendrá problemas de reclamaciones, clientes perdidos, mala publicidad. Y alguna que otra vez, pérdidas, cuando el precio suba.

Los que se meten a tienda legal no les da para tanta filigrana. Es su margen el que les da de comer. Tienen demasiada competencia para la demanda que hay y no se pueden permitir ir de listillos. 

Además de que quien compra, ya evalúa lo que está haciendo, lo que compra, el precio, el recorrido, el valor, su situación, etc. y decide en consecuencia, para su bien y bajo su responsabilidad.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Después de oírle decir que se ha vacunado, sus palabras han perdido un 50% del valor que tenían ayer...



Es que los cabrones están jugando con el miedo y el bombardeo constante durante meses de mentiras y manipulación. Y la gente que está engañada desde un principio es difícil que luego se dé cuenta de que lo está.
Pero sí que es verdad que ya que él mismo dice que hay que dudar y ser crítico, luego en ese terreno falla. Su evaluación no ha sido correcta. Desconocimiento, falta de información, falta de buscar esa información...
Nadie es perfecto. Pero eso tampoco quiere decir que por esa cagada, otras cosas que diga tengan o dejen de tener sentido y acierto. Yo le veo sincero, y eso cuenta mucho


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No mezcles.
> Cuando digo "acabar callando", claramente no me estoy refiriendo a que si alguien conoce una trampa no lo diga.
> 
> Sino a que llamar gilipollas a los que están comprando, porque supuestamente según tu argumento, se están dejando engañar... más adelanté se podrá ver si acertaron, y en ese caso es cuando el que los llamó tontos habrá sido callado por los hechos.
> ...



Para el trio alegría comprar metales siempre es tirar el dinero, da igual el precio al que esté. Si estuviera a 13€ entonces dirían que somos tontos por comprar a ese precio, que eso tendría que valer 4 dólares la oz que es lo que siempre ha valido y es su precio natural. Si estuviera a 4$/oz, pues que somos tontos porque eso vale menos que el papel Albal® como ya dijo el vendido del Keiser. Vamos, que como no nos paguen ellos a nosotros por guardarle la plata, todo lo demás es hacer el canelo


----------



## IvanRios (26 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Es un poco confuso para mi, habla en contra de la plandemia, pero dice que se ha vacunado. Mmmmm



Aunque sea un pro oro o pro metales este hombre nunca me ha inspirado demasiada confianza, todo lo contrario que por ejemplo Llinares. Aunque para gustos los colores.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Abr 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Zzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Just (26 Abr 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Aunque sea un pro oro o pro metales este hombre nunca me ha inspirado demasiada confianza, todo lo contrario que por ejemplo Llinares. Aunque para gustos los colores.



A mi tampoco me gusta un pelo el espabilado de Cava.


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Abr 2021)

Linares explicando los tequemanejes de las tiendas ante un squeeze y diciendo que este próximo squeeze será otro fiasco:


----------



## estupeharto (26 Abr 2021)

Hay que quedarse con lo que informan unos y otros y luego cada uno ya irá evaluando.
Para mí es bienvenida la información de toda esta gente y gracias y que dure.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Abr 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Linares explicando los tequemanejes de las tiendas ante un squeeze:



Llinares es perro viejo, pero eso no quita que los que están acopiando no estén poniendo a salvo sus bienes.
El manipuleo es fuerte, pero algo pasará con este sistema, no tiene pinta de que pueda durar mucho como lo ha hecho los últimos 50 años


----------



## mike69 (26 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Joder... qué exagerado el Germán, dice que de 1971 a hoy el oro ha subido un 24% anual, no se que cuentas habrá echado, pero a mí me sale un 10,14%.



Sí ha tenido en cuenta el valor real, esto es, el valor nominal más la inflación, no es descabellado.

Me gustaría saber cuáles son sus cálculos


----------



## Manzano1 (26 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Para los que les sea complicado ver videos en inglés, os comento lo que hago muchas veces.
> Yo los veo con subtítulos en inglés y está bien porque ves las caras, gráficos, etc.
> Pero a veces, por cuestión de tiempo, por estar haciendo otras cosas, según el video que sea, etc. lo que hago es pasar los subtítulos a español y escucharlos con una aplicación.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias estupeharto por la aportación, la he probado y funciona, aun así nadie conoce alguna aplicación para que los subtitulos sean en español desde el Android de YouTube? Soy consciente de que desde el ordenador si traduce automáticamente pero desde Android tv y Android móvil no hay nada que hacer


----------



## Josebs (26 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Muy básicos, no soy matemático, pero si consciente del interés compuesto, inflación y tal...
> 
> Precio hoy: 1777 Usd
> Precio Ozt Oro 1971: 35 Usd
> ...



Mande ?


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Abr 2021)

Vamos que nos vamos!!!









Rentabilidad negativa bonos mundiales







serenitymarkets.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Abr 2021)

Ratio cobre/oro en máximos


----------



## quaver (26 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ratio cobre/oro en máximos



Justo hoy hablaba con mi vecino, que usa cobre para su empresa.
Ha subido más del doble (11 vs 5 chf/kg)


----------



## estupeharto (26 Abr 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias estupeharto por la aportación, la he probado y funciona, aun así nadie conoce alguna aplicación para que los subtitulos sean en español desde el Android de YouTube? Soy consciente de que desde el ordenador si traduce automáticamente pero desde Android tv y Android móvil no hay nada que hacer



Yo lo utilizo básicamente en el móvil (android) y funciona.
Si no puedes desde el móvil, coméntalo y lo miramos.
Le das a compartir video, luego copiar enlace. Y luego te vas a la página, pegas, download, esperas.... y picas en el spanish.txt.
Te lo abrirá alguna aplicación que tengas de texto y luego le das a abrir con la app que puse que lee el texto.

Hace mucho tiempo, cuando no había podcast todavía, me entretenía pasando libros y otros textos a audiolibros y escuchándolos mientras hacía otras tareas. Luego aparecieron los podcast y muchos audiolibros.
Y así un día me dije, a ver si se pueden descargar los subtítulos de youtube en inglés, traducirlos y luego pasarlos a audio. Van bien en inglés para practicar de paso, pero necesitaba estar mirándolos ya que sólo escuchando no lo pillo decentemente y a veces prefería sólo la información.
Y fue pensarlo y al poco rato ya lo estaba escuchando, te satisface bastante tener las posibilidades que tenemos  
También lo que suelo hacer es ponerlos a bastante velocidad, otra cosa interesante, sobre todo con los que hablan d e s p a c i o .


----------



## Caracol (27 Abr 2021)

Arriba.
Esta semana, por ahora, no han tirado la plata.


----------



## kikepm (27 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Muy básicos, no soy matemático, pero si consciente del interés compuesto, inflación y tal...
> 
> Precio hoy: 1777 Usd
> Precio Ozt Oro 1971: 35 Usd
> ...



El valor anualizado del interés de un incremento de capital de 35 a 1777 $ entre 1971 y 2021 es de un 8,17%.

Es decir, 1777 = 35 x (1 + 8,17/100)^50


----------



## Muttley (28 Abr 2021)

Es imposible encontrar el fino en Jerez, el chorizo en Salamanca, el arroz en China y las Palmeras en Polinesia.

Próximamente. 
En su tienda de metales más cercana.


----------



## timi (28 Abr 2021)

Los precios se disparan y está empeorando.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## timi (28 Abr 2021)

la lista de la compra , a mi me ha subido entre un 10 i un 15% en un año.Comprando mas o menos lo mismo.
He comprado leña y también entre un 15 y un 20 % mas cara que un año y medio atrás

.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Abr 2021)

Gasolina.
El depósito de mi coche hace exactamente 50 € lleno, poco más poco menos desde hace 5 años. Ayer 55 €.


----------



## timi (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (28 Abr 2021)

Por esta misma razón en mi negocio se han visto afectados una cantidad de productos, concretamente uno de ellos ha pasado de un precio de costo de 0,21 a 0.27 € por la incidencia del coste del flete.


----------



## FranMen (28 Abr 2021)

En las carnes, verduras y hasta el arroz me ha subido 5cts (un 7%) que no es nada pero al que vaya justo le pica y cuando las barbas del vecino...


----------



## FranMen (28 Abr 2021)

Que hay inflación está claro, que va ir a más también, la duda de si será temporal o se irá de madre. Por una parte tenemos la rotura de stock y los fletes que puede ser temporal.
Por otra parte tenemos el ahorro real por los confinamientos que aumentará el gasto cuando salgamos. Estos factores pueden ser puntuales pero pueden desencadenar una espiral inflacionaria. De otra parte tenemos la escasez de Materias primas que, en principio, favorecen la inflación pero que al mismo tiempo pueden producir una crisis y secundariamente deflación. El motor del mundo es la energía y la energía, hoy por hoy, es el petróleo, sin petróleo el mundo se para.
Además tenemos las toneladas de dinero que, conforme bajen escalones, deben producir inflación (si es que bajan a estamentos más bajos)


----------



## IvanRios (28 Abr 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Que hay inflación está claro, que va ir a más también, la duda de si será temporal o se irá de madre. Por una parte tenemos la rotura de stock y los fletes que puede ser temporal.
> Por otra parte tenemos el ahorro real por los confinamientos que aumentará el gasto cuando salgamos. Estos factores pueden ser puntuales pero pueden desencadenar una espiral inflacionaria. De otra parte tenemos la escasez de Materias primas que, en principio, favorecen la inflación pero que al mismo tiempo pueden producir una crisis y secundariamente deflación. El motor del mundo es la energía y la energía, hoy por hoy, es el petróleo, sin petróleo el mundo se para.
> Además tenemos las toneladas de dinero que, conforme bajen escalones, deben producir inflación (si es que bajan a estamentos más bajos)



El dinero llegará a todos los estamentos, y con ello, y con la escasez creciente de todo y también con una energía cada vez más escasa y por tanto más cara (lo cuál por sí solo ya arrastrará a todo lo demás), la inflación, a medio y largo plazo, bien puede tornarse algo estructural. Y los metales a la luna, o más allá.


----------



## Mk3 (28 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No se...
> He observado algo muy curioso, antes de la plandemia si hacía un pedido de productos aliexpress (envío gratis), solía tardar en llegar unos 20-24 días.
> 
> Este mes he realizado 3 pedidos en diferentes vendedores/diferentes días y todos han llegado en 9-10 días. Eso no me cuadra nada con lo de los contenedores que se comenta.
> ...



por mí parte te lo corroboro que he tenido la misma sensación, los pedidos llegan en un plas


----------



## snoopi (28 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No se...
> He observado algo muy curioso, antes de la plandemia si hacía un pedido de productos aliexpress (envío gratis), solía tardar en llegar unos 20-24 días.
> 
> Este mes he realizado 3 pedidos en diferentes vendedores/diferentes días y todos han llegado en 9-10 días. Eso no me cuadra nada con lo de los contenedores que se comenta.
> ...



Hay envios "combinados". Es decir, Aliexpres tiene contratado el barco/avion que sale todos los dias o cada dos y lo tienes en españa en menos de una semana y ya de madrid a donde sea un par de dias mas.

Se encargan ellos mismos del envio. Como tienen Almacen y tienda en PLAZA en zaragoza, las devoluciones tambien las envian alli. 

Si pides productos que no te los meten por ahi, entonces tara lo de siempre 1 mes o mas


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (28 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Hay envios "combinados". Es decir, Aliexpres tiene contratado el barco/avion que sale todos los dias o cada dos y lo tienes en españa en menos de una semana y ya de madrid a donde sea un par de dias mas.
> 
> Se encargan ellos mismos del envio. Como tienen Almacen y tienda en PLAZA en zaragoza, las devoluciones tambien las envian alli.
> 
> Si pides productos que no te los meten por ahi, entonces tara lo de siempre 1 mes o mas




Los fletes marítimos Shanghai- Algeciras o Valencia están en torno al mes de media aunq depende mucho de la naviera que se utilice.


----------



## snoopi (28 Abr 2021)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Los fletes marítimos Shanghai- Algeciras o Valencia están en torno al mes de media aunq depende mucho de la naviera que se utilice.



Otra opcion es que lo tengan ya en PLAZA(zaragoza) y para no cobrar el IVA hacen el paripe.......Pero no creo. Estos tiene aviones propios y llegan a acuerdos con tiendas. Habra un volumen de ventas diarias suficiente para llenar un avion dos o tres o siete a la semana Con eso , solo se necesita unos 3 dias de gestion en china, 3 en España y 3/4 para el avion y las aduanas.

Mientras no se paguen impuestos, aliexpres es un chollo y cada dia que pasa se usa mas. Yo ya compro hasta los bolis y las gomas......Por el precio de UNA aqui tienes 20 en china. Las carreteras que las pague el coletas y la gente de izquierdas


----------



## Manzano1 (28 Abr 2021)

Dejo una entrevista interesante


----------



## Silver94 (28 Abr 2021)

Le habéis dado un buen meneo a la web de ElDorado (yo esta semana he pedido 17 onzas también.

-Queen´s Beast de 10 onzas, agotada (la semana pasada tenían 15)
-American Eagle agotadas.
-Britannias sólo quedan 211.
-Krugers quedan 72
-Maples 21


----------



## snoopi (28 Abr 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Le habéis dado un buen meneo a la web de ElDorado (yo esta semana he pedido 17 onzas también.
> 
> -Queen´s Beast de 10 onzas, agotada (la semana pasada tenían 15)
> -American Eagle agotadas.
> ...



Pregunta tonta

Esas monedas que estan a 26-30 euros de plata ¿pueden bajar de precio? o ¿no deberia?


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Pregunta tonta
> 
> Esas monedas que estan a 26-30 euros de plata ¿pueden bajar de precio? o ¿no deberia?



Si tienes algo de paciencia antes de final de año con el spot a 13€/oz las podrás pillar sobre los 15€. Al menos esa es la teoría del rumano que no trabaja y tiene un perezoso como mascota


----------



## Manzano1 (28 Abr 2021)

La Fed ya empieza a abrir la puerta a que la inflación no sea transitoria








La Fed se arma de paciencia y mantiene intactos sus estímulos


El Comité Federal de Mercados Abiertos de la Reserva Federal (FOMC, por sus siglas en inglés) no movió ficha. De forma unánime, los once miembros que dictan el rumbo de la política monetaria a este lado del Atlántico dejaron el precio del dinero entre el 0 y el 0,25% mientras conservaron las...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## timi (29 Abr 2021)

Los problemas que la inflación plantea a la política de los BC.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## FranMen (29 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Diseño final aprobado para empezar el 3 de mayo:



Yo no estoy viendo efecto anticipación a la campaña como si lo vi en la anterior ocasión. Lo normal es que los listos, una vez avisados de que se va comprar en masa y que por tanto suba el precio compren antes de que esto ocurra.


----------



## Furillo (29 Abr 2021)

Lo interesante es la entrevista a partir del minuto 13 , lo de antes totalmente prescindible y barrancolanzable, como siempre:


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (29 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No se...
> He observado algo muy curioso, antes de la plandemia si hacía un pedido de productos aliexpress (envío gratis), solía tardar en llegar unos 20-24 días.
> 
> Este mes he realizado 3 pedidos en diferentes vendedores/diferentes días y todos han llegado en 9-10 días. Eso no me cuadra nada con lo de los contenedores que se comenta.
> ...



Si , es muy facil, te lo esta enviando un distribuidor Español...


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (29 Abr 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No, los paquetes vienen con una pegatina encima de otra, la de arriba es la que le ponen al paquete cuando llega a España, la de abajo trae toda la información de envío desde china, con su número LP de envío correos economy de China con origen en Suzhou.



Entonces es lo que dice el colega, que estan enviando por avión los paquetillos...


----------



## Jotac (29 Abr 2021)

En el campo, me consta que no se están cerrando presupuestos que contengan acero por la enorme subida que lleva, en el mundo de la obra y reforma otro tanto, o las subidas del material primario es del 25%. Todos los que estamos por aquí sabemos de la manipulación de los índices, es un robo encubierto a gran escala, por eso cada vez pienso más en que el colapso no va a venir en forma de corralito o implosión, mientras la gente se deje mentir en la cara, robarán de forma encubierta vía IPC o impuestos indirectos. Tocarán los directos como medio de propaganda, pero el gran robo será mediante la devaluación encubierta. Y si la gente se da cuenta, entonces sí dejarán caer el sistema y a tomar por culo todo


----------



## timi (29 Abr 2021)

*LOS JEFES ALIMENTADOS PIERDEN LA CABEZA*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 29 DE ABRIL DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS293 
" _Lea mis labios: No hay impuestos nuevos_ ", dijo Bush padre en su discurso de aceptación de su nominación en 1988 cuando prometió que no aumentaría los impuestos. Como la mayoría de los políticos, no cumplió su palabra. En la campaña de 1992, Clinton hizo un ataque devastador a la promesa de Bush y el resto es historia.
La regla simple es: No escuches LO QUE dice la gente, sino CÓMO lo dicen. Hace ya 50 años, el modelo de Mehrabian concluyó que las palabras solo transmiten el 7% de un mensaje, el lenguaje corporal representa el 55% y el tono de voz el 38%. Es por eso que nunca debes concentrarte en las palabras de un orador, ya que son las menos importantes.
*UN MUNDO DE CUANTES Y SISTEMAS NEURALES*
La automatización de las decisiones de inversión es un área de enorme crecimiento. A principios de 2020, Goldman Sachs tenía 920 vacantes para ingenieros, incluidos tecnólogos, cuants y profesionales de datos. Estas vacantes eran poco menos de la mitad de todos los trabajos que Goldman tenía en oferta.
Así se acabaron los días de hace más de medio siglo, cuando en la City (distrito financiero) de Londres los corredores de bolsa llegaban alrededor de las 10 de la mañana, tomaban un almuerzo de 2 horas con gin-tonic y vino más oporto con queso después. Lo recuerdo todo bien desde que pasé un tiempo en la City en ese momento.
*UN MUNDO SIN CUMPLIMIENTO NI REGULACIÓN*
Aquellos eran los días en que los negocios se realizaban con un apretón de manos en lugar de un acuerdo de 250 páginas y 10 asesores legales. Había total confianza y la palabra de un corredor era su vínculo. Prácticamente no hubo cumplimiento y el uso de información privilegiada era legal.
Hoy en día, el mundo de las finanzas está totalmente controlado por leyes y regulaciones estrictas, un cumplimiento ridículamente complejo y miles de abogados. La confianza se ha ido y todo está impulsado por el miedo y cubriendo tu trasero.
Aún así, los negocios probablemente funcionaron de manera más fluida y definitivamente más placentera en los viejos tiempos que en el despiadado mundo empresarial actual.
*DECISIONES DE INVERSIÓN BASADAS EN EL TONO DE VOZ DE FED HEADS*
Hace cincuenta años no había redes neuronales ni quants. Pero hoy esta área se está desarrollando tan rápido que pronto no se necesitarán humanos. Un nuevo estudio realizado por tres personas en las universidades de Berkeley, Birmingham y Reading (ambas del Reino Unido) ha descubierto que las emociones en el habla humana de los banqueros centrales no solo mueven los mercados de valores, sino que también se puede actuar sobre ellas. Analizaron las voces de Bernanke, Yellen y Powell en las conferencias de prensa posteriores a las reuniones del FOMC.
Sus hallazgos fueron que cambiar de tono negativo a positivo en las voces de los presidentes de la Fed podría elevar el S&P hasta en 200 puntos básicos. Para ello, construyeron una red neuronal para comparar segmentos de cada grabación de audio con una base de datos. La base de datos clasifica cómo las emociones se reflejan en el habla humana utilizando grabaciones de actores que transmiten el texto de diferentes maneras.
Los bancos de inversión ya han estado utilizando un tipo similar de modelos, pero sin la sofisticación de este modelo. Pero este será claramente su próximo paso. El análisis de las declaraciones no solo de los banqueros centrales, sino también de los ministros de finanzas, directores ejecutivos corporativos, etc., se convertirá en algo habitual en los próximos años.
Así que vayamos a hablar de la Fed en relación con el oro. El sistema neuronal discutido anteriormente no tenía la misma precisión para el oro y el forex que para las acciones.
*GREENSPAN SOBRE ORO*
Que los políticos hablen con lenguas bifurcadas es un axioma bien conocido. El día que se ponen la gorra política les es imposible decir la verdad.
Lo mismo con los jefes de la Reserva Federal. Cualquiera que sea la opinión que el designado haya tenido anteriormente sobre el dinero sólido, desaparece por completo una vez que ingresa al edificio Eccles.
Mi colega Matt Piepenburg escribió sobre el autor de "Everything Bubble" Alan Greenspan la semana pasada. Y el "Maestro" es el epítome de alguien que perdió todos sus sentidos porque tuvo que violar prácticamente todos los principios que defendió cuando se convirtió en presidente de la Fed.
En 1966 Greenspan escribió su famoso ensayo "Oro y libertad económica" en el que dijo:
“ *Por lo tanto, bajo el patrón oro, un sistema bancario libre se erige como el protector de la estabilidad y el crecimiento equilibrado de una economía. Cuando el oro es aceptado como medio de intercambio por la mayoría o todas las naciones, un patrón oro internacional libre y sin trabas sirve para fomentar una división mundial del trabajo y el comercio internacional más amplio. *"
En una audiencia del Congreso de 1978, Greenspan declaró:
“ *En ausencia del patrón oro, no hay forma de proteger los ahorros de la confiscación a través de la inflación. No existe una reserva segura de valor. *"
Pero como escribió mi colega la semana pasada, todos los nobles principios de dinero sólido de Greenspan fueron arrojados por la ventana una vez que se convirtió en jefe de la Fed en 1987. En cambio, fue el padre de la burbuja de todo que ahora está alcanzando un crescendo.
*Es un esquema brillante que solo ha sido posible con la ausencia de un patrón oro y mediante la creación de megatoneladas de dinero fiduciario sin valor de la nada.*
Cuando Greenspan fue jefe de la Fed, tuvo que reprimir convenientemente su afición por el oro para desarrollar su propia palabrería federal.
Él mismo lo admitió:
“ *Desde que me convertí en banquero central, he aprendido a murmurar con gran incoherencia. Si le parezco demasiado claro, debe haber entendido mal lo que dije. *”
Hablando ante un Comité del Senado en 1987.
¡Al menos claramente tenía un buen sentido del humor!
En un testimonio ante el Comité de Servicios Bancarios y Financieros, Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos el 24 de julio de 1998, Greenspan se atrevió a mencionar su afición por el oro:
“ *Soy una de las pocas personas que todavía tiene una visión nostálgica sobre el viejo patrón oro, como saben, pero debo decirles que soy una minoría muy pequeña entre mis colegas en ese tema. *"
*BERNANKE SOBRE ORO*
El intercambio más clásico del papel del oro fue cuando Bernanke entregó su informe al Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara de Representantes en julio de 2011. En ese momento, el oro era de $ 1,560.
Cuando fue interrogado por Ron Paul, Bernanke afirma que: " *La razón por la que la gente tiene oro es para protegerse contra el riesgo de cola, un resultado realmente, muy malo* ".
Pablo continúa preguntando: “ *¿El oro es dinero? *"
" *No* " responde Bernanke después de una larga vacilación ...... " *es una ventaja* ".
“ *Entonces, ¿por qué los bancos centrales tienen oro?” Pregunta Paul - “Bueno, es una tradición” responde Bernanke ”.
Entonces, según Bernanke, el oro no es dinero, sino una tradición.*
Es interesante que la Fed almacena 8.000 toneladas de "tradiciones" en Fort Knox y otras bóvedas.
Bernanke convenientemente omitió mencionar que la gente tiene oro para protegerse contra un colapso precipitado del dólar. En ese momento, el dólar había perdido un 82% en términos reales en el siglo XXI y un 98% desde 1971.
Esto es lo que Bernanke llama tradición. Lo que no dice es que es el único dinero que ha sobrevivido en la historia debido a la total mala gestión de la política monetaria por parte de los bancos centrales.
*POWELL SOBRE ORO*
El actual director de la Fed también tiene, como era de esperar, muy poca comprensión del oro. En una discusión reciente en el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS), Powell describió a Bitcoin como un activo que no está respaldado por nada.
Hasta ahora estaré claramente de acuerdo con él. "Los *activos criptográficos son muy volátiles y, por lo tanto, no son útiles como reserva de valor", dijo. Es un activo especulativo que esencialmente sustituye al oro más que al dólar* ”.
¡Así que otra cabeza de la Fed despistada!
La pregunta obvia para hacerle a Powell es:
*¿Por qué diablos no vende sus 8.000 toneladas (supuestamente) de oro y compra Bitcoin en su lugar?
Esa es la conclusión obvia si los activos criptográficos son un sustituto del oro. Además, imagine los costos que le ahorraría al Sr. Presidente, ya que 8.000 toneladas de oro equivalen a 4,4 billones de dólares y cabrían en una pequeña tarjeta de memoria que podría guardar en su bolsillo.*
*GREENSPAN SIN FED GAG*
Finalmente, volvamos a Greenspan después de que se deshizo de la mordaza de la Fed y volvió a sus puntos de vista monetarios sólidos. En una entrevista de 2014 declaró:
*“El oro es una moneda. Sigue siendo, según todas las pruebas, una moneda de primer nivel, donde ninguna moneda fiduciaria, incluido el dólar, puede igualarla ".
“Sin embargo, el oro tiene propiedades especiales que ninguna otra moneda, con la posible excepción de la plata, puede reclamar. Durante más de dos milenios, el oro ha tenido una aceptación prácticamente incuestionable como pago. Nunca ha requerido la garantía crediticia de un tercero. No surgen dudas cuando se ofrecen oro o derechos directos sobre oro en pago de una obligación ”.*
Así que ahí lo tenemos. Greenspan, que ahora tiene 95 años, cuando se le permite hablar libremente, sabe que en un mundo lleno de billones de deudas , ningún dinero fiduciario puede igualar al oro.
*LA INFLACIÓN DE LOS PRODUCTOS BÁSICOS ESTÁ ENTRADA*
Como ha ilustrado recientemente KWN, la inflación de las materias primas está aumentando. Aquí hay un gráfico del índice de productos básicos Wisdom Tree, que ha aumentado un 50% desde 2020.







*ORO - RESUMEN DEL MERCADO DE TOROS*
Es probable que la inflación supere con creces las tasas de interés, como en la década de 1970. Esto significa que continuarán las tasas de interés reales negativas, lo que es muy beneficioso para el oro y la plata.
Como muestra el gráfico a continuación, el oro ha finalizado la corrección desde agosto de 2020 y la próxima parada (temporal) debería ser de alrededor de $ 3,000.







Sin embargo, los inversores no deberían preocuparse por el precio del oro, sino mantenerlo como la máxima protección contra la burbuja financiera más grande de la historia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Abr 2021)

Arriba esos metaleros!!!!


----------



## Beto (30 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Es imposible encontrar el fino en Jerez, el chorizo en Salamanca, el arroz en China y las Palmeras en Polinesia.
> 
> Próximamente.
> En su tienda de metales más cercana.



Al menos sabe qué son....en mi banco creo que avisarían a seguridad xD


----------



## Beto (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Pregunta tonta
> 
> Esas monedas que estan a 26-30 euros de plata ¿pueden bajar de precio? o ¿no deberia?



Poder pueden....aunque lo veo algo dificil

Lo preguntas para esperar a comprar alguna, o te da miedo que compres y baje el valor? Personalmente, siempre quiero que bajen para comprar mas....pero no hay manera. Igual es mejor asi porque si algun dia bajaran, me daria un siroco comprando


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Arriba esos metaleros!!!!



Hay que proteger el fruto del trabajo y también la salud... sin salud no hay nada....
Tío listo y con arrojo.
Meanwhile... un tonto y su dinero (y su salud) no están mucho tiempo juntos


----------



## snoopi (30 Abr 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Entonces es lo que dice el colega, que estan enviando por avión los paquetillos...



sospecho que se han hecho un puente aereo "PLAZA" en Zaragoza - "CHINA" Donde sea. Vendedores se ponen de acuerdo con aliexpres al precio que sea y aliexpress se encarga incluso de devolver dinero si no entrega bien el pakete.

Estan haciendo de "transportistas"


Beto dijo:


> Poder pueden....aunque lo veo algo dificil
> 
> Lo preguntas para esperar a comprar alguna, o te da miedo que compres y baje el valor? Personalmente, siempre quiero que bajen para comprar mas....pero no hay manera. Igual es mejor asi porque si algun dia bajaran, me daria un siroco comprando



A ver, quiero comprar alguna moneda de oro que las veo mas estables, pero las de plata la verdad me gustan mas

La idea es no comprarlas hoy a 25-30 euros y que dentro de 1 año dos o 10 se tengan que vender y te den 15 o 20 euros.

Como por aqui veo que teneis mas experiencia, pregunto. ¿os ha pasado comprar a 30 y que bajen a 25 o 20?

saludos


----------



## L'omertá (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> sospecho que se han hecho un puente aereo "PLAZA" en Zaragoza - "CHINA" Donde sea. Vendedores se ponen de acuerdo con aliexpres al precio que sea y aliexpress se encarga incluso de devolver dinero si no entrega bien el pakete.
> 
> Estan haciendo de "transportistas"
> 
> ...



Como pienses así es mejor que no compres.


----------



## Tichy (30 Abr 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Como pienses así es mejor que no compres.



Correcto. Algunos hemos comprado a 8, a 10, a 20, a 30, a 20, a 15, a 20 otra vez y ahora a 30. Es la única manera de no equivocarse. Para todo lo demás, al casino.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> A ver, quiero comprar alguna moneda de oro que las veo mas estables, pero las de plata la verdad me gustan mas
> 
> La idea es no comprarlas hoy a 25-30 euros y que dentro de 1 año dos o 10 se tengan que vender y te den 15 o 20 euros.
> 
> ...





La plata es plata, y el papel, papel ¿Por cuantos papelitos de colores te van a dar una onza de plata en el futuro? Pues lo mas probable es que, cualquiera sabe. Somos todos adultos, que cada cual tome sus propias decisiones.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Abr 2021)

Ha salido la última moneda de la colección Queen Beast. Se ve que quieren sacar la última tajada y han sacado una moneda "Completer" en las que se ven las 10 bestias y la reina omnipresente.

No tenía previsto más compras pero bueeno, todo sea por completar y está chula. De momento sólo la he visto en 1oz. de oro.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Aquí están todas, pero las de plata están en plan mírame y no me toques, totalmente prohibitivas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1oz por 250€? Se han equivocado y querían poner 10oz o se le ha ido la pinza, además que debería ser de 2oz. Blister a 30€ XD.


----------



## Manzano1 (30 Abr 2021)

El max Keiser se ha vuelto insoportable, lleva a un invitado de TF metal report para hablar sobre metales y en especial sobre el día 1, pues no sólo lo atosiga todo el rato en la entrevista con los puñeteros bitcoin sino que además se acaba riendo de él llamándolo Don Quijote dos veces, que puto payaso, entre los tics nerviosos de bufón barato y la prepotencia que gasta creo que no volveré a ver un solo episodio de el, este tío está pagadisimo y se ha vendido completamente, payaso.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Aquí están todas, pero las de plata están en plan mírame y no me toques, totalmente prohibitivas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He visto en otra página la misma moneda y la venden al mismo precio como proof... si es así se puede "entender".


----------



## snoopi (30 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Es una broma?



¿preguntar es una broma? Poco sentido del humor tienes


----------



## snoopi (30 Abr 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Correcto. Algunos hemos comprado a 8, a 10, a 20, a 30, a 20, a 15, a 20 otra vez y ahora a 30. Es la única manera de no equivocarse. Para todo lo demás, al casino.



Gracias. 



Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> La plata es plata, y el papel, papel ¿Por cuantos papelitos de colores te van a dar una onza de plata en el futuro? Pues lo mas probable es que, cualquiera sabe. Somos todos adultos, que cada cual tome sus propias decisiones.



gracias


----------



## timi (30 Abr 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ha salido la última moneda de la colección Queen Beast. Se ve que quieren sacar la última tajada y han sacado una moneda "Completer" en las que se ven las 10 bestias y la reina omnipresente.
> 
> No tenía previsto más compras pero bueeno, todo sea por completar y está chula. De momento sólo la he visto en 1oz. de oro.



las 11 bestias en la misma cara de la moneda


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> El max Keiser se ha vuelto insoportable, lleva a un invitado de TF metal report para hablar sobre metales y en especial sobre el día 1, pues no sólo lo atosiga todo el rato en la entrevista con los puñeteros bitcoin sino que además se acaba riendo de él llamándolo Don Quijote dos veces, que puto payaso, entre los tics nerviosos de bufón barato y la prepotencia que gasta creo que no volveré a ver un solo episodio de el, este tío está pagadisimo y se ha vendido completamente, payaso.



No tiene interés el tío en sacar tajada de sus bitcoños...
Ya veremos dónde se mete el joputa cuando muchos de los que van a por lana salgan trasquilados.

Va mezclando, con falacias, medias verdades, ocultando lo que no le interesa, etc. Está quedando retratado.


----------



## timi (30 Abr 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Te has pasado un poquito



pido disculpas a los 10 animales mitológicos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Abr 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> El max Keiser se ha vuelto insoportable, lleva a un invitado de TF metal report para hablar sobre metales y en especial sobre el día 1, pues no sólo lo atosiga todo el rato en la entrevista con los puñeteros bitcoin sino que además se acaba riendo de él llamándolo Don Quijote dos veces, que puto payaso, entre los tics nerviosos de bufón barato y la prepotencia que gasta creo que no volveré a ver un solo episodio de el, este tío está pagadisimo y se ha vendido completamente, payaso.



Pues yo lo encuentro más divertido que Mr Bean, el que busque información se equivoca


----------



## HAL 9000 (30 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No tiene interés el tío en sacar tajada de sus bitcoños...
> Ya veremos dónde se mete el joputa cuando muchos de los que van a por lana salgan trasquilados.
> 
> Va mezclando, con falacias, medias verdades, ocultando lo que no le interesa, etc. Está quedando retratado.



Casi es preferible eso a que, desde el púlpito de iluminado en el que aparenta estar, siga siendo un gañán con tirantes. 
Nadie sabe qué será valioso en un futuro, dice el tipo. Madre mía lo que hay que oír, y se supone que éste está al tanto del devenir del sistema económico mundial??, alguien le ha dicho que cada vez hay menos energía disponible?, ha oído el patán hablar alguna vez del efecto Séneca o del peak everything?, conoce las estimaciones de la AIE para fechas tan cercanas como el 2025?,... Y luego aún quiere transmitir la idea,en el mejor de los casos, de que esto poco más o menos es un casino en el que nadie sabe qué va a pasar. 
Pero bueno, allácadacualo con lo que usa de fuente de información. Lo que es yo, paso de perder el tiempo ahí.


----------



## Jebediah (30 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Una bestia para dominarlos a todos.
> 
> Esa moneda es una bestialidad, pero lo cara que es.
> Ahora que también te digo... el que la compra es porque quiere...
> La de oro a 1549 está bien. Pero la de plata de 1 kilete a 3500 ..... y dicen que queda una....



La de oro ya la he comprado y competo colección, la de plata me falta y no pienso comprarla a ese precio. Si es proof, a esperar que saquen la normal.
A ver cuándo la sacan en 1/4oz oro?


----------



## nedantes (30 Abr 2021)

*Movimiento compra plata 1 de Mayo: mis razones*


----------



## snoopi (30 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo que te han ido comentando,...
> No es que sea tomado a broma, pero es que es un tema que está comentado por todos lados, en los resúmenes, cabeceras, etc.
> 
> Los metales no se compran pensando en hacer negocio, sino en protegerse para el caso de que "llegue" una situación en la que los papeles pierdan pierdan más todavía su "valor", lo cual es una constante y está pasando. Y siempre ha sido así.
> ...



A ver, tengo algun dinero muerto , que no necesito a priori a corto plazo y no tengo claro al 100% donde meterlo. El oro lo veo mas seguro, pero las monedas de plata me parecen mas molonas. Por eso pregunto, si a lo largo de los años, una moneda de 26-30 como las que veo, han bajado de precio "mucho" (cuando se quieren vender) o se suelen mantener en el rango de precio y se venden mas o menos rapido (1 mes o 2 meses). 

Hay monedas sueltas, que por tenerlas, lo mismo me da comprarla que tener un jarron. Eso es indiferente. La explicacion que me das y que te agradezco enormemente, es actualizada, todo lo demas que nombras , son temas antiguos, que no dudo sigan en vigor, pero no dejan de ser entradas antiguas del foro

Supongo que es mejor comprar unas monedas de oro de los 10 animales y la bestia a 1549 euros que una britania a 1530 euros aunque ahorres 20 euros, es mas bonita y supuestamente esa diferencia de precio , la arrastrara el dia de mañana. . 

Mis dudas estan ahi, compro "UNA" moneda de oro como "seguro" de 1549 con la bestia y los 10 animalitos o merece la pena comprar 50 monedas de plata de unos 30 euros, para "alegrarte" la vista o "recrearte" mirandolas . Pero si hay que venderlas el dia de mañana por que vienen mal dadas ¿q es mas facil recuperar?¿la de oro las de plata o lo mismo da?

gracias


----------



## Jebediah (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> A ver, tengo algun dinero muerto , que no necesito a priori a corto plazo y no tengo claro al 100% donde meterlo. El oro lo veo mas seguro, pero las monedas de plata me parecen mas molonas. Por eso pregunto, si a lo largo de los años, una moneda de 26-30 como las que veo, han bajado de precio "mucho" (cuando se quieren vender) o se suelen mantener en el rango de precio y se venden mas o menos rapido (1 mes o 2 meses).
> 
> Hay monedas sueltas, que por tenerlas, lo mismo me da comprarla que tener un jarron. Eso es indiferente. La explicacion que me das y que te agradezco enormemente, es actualizada, todo lo demas que nombras , son temas antiguos, que no dudo sigan en vigor, pero no dejan de ser entradas antiguas del foro
> 
> ...



En la plata desde el momento de la compra ya pierdes el 21%, de ahí en adelante todo son supuestos que de nada sirven.


----------



## Silver94 (30 Abr 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En la plata desde el momento de la compra ya pierdes el 21%, de ahí en adelante todo son supuestos que de nada sirven.



Eso pasaría si la vendes a precio spot, cosa que nadie hace. Hoy está a 22 euros, compro una moneda a 27 euros, y si mañana la vendo, la pongo en el foro a 27 y listo. 

Es como si digo que comprando oro se pierde dinero porque hoy me cuesta una onza 1700 euros y en la tienda me la recompran por 1500.


----------



## Beto (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> A ver, quiero comprar alguna moneda de oro que las veo mas estables, pero las de plata la verdad me gustan mas
> 
> La idea es no comprarlas hoy a 25-30 euros y que dentro de 1 año dos o 10 se tengan que vender y te den 15 o 20 euros.
> 
> ...



a ver...yo es que soy mas de coleccionar que de invertir....y claro, me da igual...ojala no las venda nunca y mis hijas las puedan apreciar...o quizas suba y me sirva para algo...si compro a 30 y baja, pues bueno....también tengo que costaron 13 en su día.
Pero con la fiebre que se ha levantado, todo se agota.


Jebediah dijo:


> 1oz por 250€? Se han equivocado y querían poner 10oz o se le ha ido la pinza, además que debería ser de 2oz. Blister a 30€ XD.



Ojo con esa que la tenía en el punto de mira y es de cuproniquel xD


----------



## Beto (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> A ver, tengo algun dinero muerto , que no necesito a priori a corto plazo y no tengo claro al 100% donde meterlo. El oro lo veo mas seguro, pero las monedas de plata me parecen mas molonas. Por eso pregunto, si a lo largo de los años, una moneda de 26-30 como las que veo, han bajado de precio "mucho" (cuando se quieren vender) o se suelen mantener en el rango de precio y se venden mas o menos rapido (1 mes o 2 meses).
> 
> Hay monedas sueltas, que por tenerlas, lo mismo me da comprarla que tener un jarron. Eso es indiferente. La explicacion que me das y que te agradezco enormemente, es actualizada, todo lo demas que nombras , son temas antiguos, que no dudo sigan en vigor, pero no dejan de ser entradas antiguas del foro
> 
> ...



Yo miraría una de oro mediana y algunas de plata, por ejemplo.
Creo que las que tengo, hablo de plata, todas valen lo mismo o más. Alguna por estar más buscada ha subido mucho de precio sin yo esperarlo

Si algún día hay que venderlas, ya preguntaré a ver...pero piensa que no hay ninguna cultura ni país en que no sepan que son el oro y la plata y no le den valor. Igual algún bosquimano...pero no iré por allí


----------



## snoopi (30 Abr 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Yo miraría una de oro mediana y algunas de plata, por ejemplo.
> Creo que las que tengo, hablo de plata, todas valen lo mismo o más. Alguna por estar más buscada ha subido mucho de precio sin yo esperarlo
> 
> Si algún día hay que venderlas, ya preguntaré a ver...pero piensa que no hay ninguna cultura ni país en que no sepan que son el oro y la plata y no le den valor. Igual algún bosquimano...pero no iré por allí



Eso habia pensado, pero veo que con respecto al precio del oro diario, las de 1 onza salen con menos premium (creo que digo bien) que las de media o o menos.......

No se si luego es mas facil vender una de 1o nza a 1600 que 4 de 1/4 de onza a 450, por ser proporcionalmente mas caras las mas pequeñas con respecto a su peso


----------



## Tichy (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Eso habia pensado, pero veo que con respecto al precio del oro diario, las de 1 onza salen con menos premium (creo que digo bien) que las de media o o menos.......
> 
> No se si luego es mas facil vender una de 1o nza a 1600 que 4 de 1/4 de onza a 450, por ser proporcionalmente mas caras las mas pequeñas con respecto a su peso



Puedes comprar monedas históricas tipo soberanos o napoleones con un premium similar a las onzas completas bullion modernas y tienes un trozo de historia. Si lees unas páginas más atrás hemos hablado de ello. 
Un soberano y un Napoleón los puedes conseguir por menos de 700 euros. El resto hasta los 1500 que comentas compra monedas de plata que te gusten y no tengan un premium disparado. Si tienes espíritu coleccionista mejor comprar un panda, un koala, una Kookaburra,... por 30 euros cada una que ahorrarte un par de euros por moneda y comprar horrorosos búhos o canguros. Otra cosa es si quieres acumular plata a lo grande, pero por lo que dices no es tu caso. Huye también mientras seas novato, en mi opinión, de monedas especiales y tiradas reducidas a 40€, salvo algún capricho personal.


----------



## Josebs (30 Abr 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En la plata desde el momento de la compra ya pierdes el 21%, de ahí en adelante todo son supuestos que de nada sirven.



A estas alturas, y aun con esas teorías ...


----------



## Muttley (30 Abr 2021)

Este finde voy a participar en el podcast de @gordinflas, @arriba/abajo, @Sargento Highway, @GOLDGOD, @RockLobster como invitado.
Un honor que hayan querido que participe para hablar de metales preciosos, inversión, ETFs etc...
Es un programa en directo, os invito a todos a que lo veáis y participéis en el chat.
Aquí estaremos.

Bolsa: - Momentum Financial - Podcast de analisis de inversion

Espero que os guste el proyecto. Si os gusta, por favor suscribíos. Merece mucho la pena. 
Una manera divertida de ver la inversión, estar al loro de la actualidad y aprender de empresas y balances ganando dineros.

Respondemos preguntas, podéis dejar las vuestras en el hilo del canal YouTube dragón para no enfangar este post.

Canal de YouTube de ORO, PLATA, materias primas y economía


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Este finde voy a participar en el podcast de @gordinflas, @arriba/abajo, @Sargento Highway, @GOLDGOD, @RockLobster como invitado.
> Un honor que hayan querido que participe para hablar de metales preciosos, inversión, ETFs etc...
> Es un programa en directo, os invito a todos a que lo veáis y participéis en el chat.
> Aquí estaremos.
> ...



Enhorabuena!


----------



## Beto (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Eso habia pensado, pero veo que con respecto al precio del oro diario, las de 1 onza salen con menos premium (creo que digo bien) que las de media o o menos.......
> 
> No se si luego es mas facil vender una de 1o nza a 1600 que 4 de 1/4 de onza a 450, por ser proporcionalmente mas caras las mas pequeñas con respecto a su peso



Yo por ejemplo no puedo ni soñar en gastarme lo que vale una onza de oro. De hecho, no sé ni cómo son de grandes...a mí parecer, es más fácil y más seguro el 1/4 Oz. El premium se lo llevará el tiempo....espero
Por otro lado, mira una cosa. Mira tu móvil. Cuánto te costó? Subirá de precio en el futuro? Pues más o menos, rondará lo que el cuarto de onza, o más... Te darán mucho cuando lo tires?


----------



## snoopi (30 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Vete informando leyendo, viendo algún video que expliquen el tema del dinero de la nada y lo que viene.
> Luego, a la hora de comprar, yo compraría lo más barato que veas. Si ves una moneda de 0,9 de 8 gramos a mejor precio €/gramo fino, que otra de oro 999, yo compraría la primera, y así. En teoría las pequeñas se pagan más, pero se encuentran precios más baratos en muchas ocasiones.
> Eso ya depende del tiempo que inviertas en buscar, la paciencia, etc.
> Piensa que hace pocos meses llegó a estar por encima de 1600 €/Oz el spot, en tienda mucho más.
> ...



donde son esas subastas ? gracias por la informacion


----------



## Muttley (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> donde son esas subastas ? gracias por la informacion



Echa un vistazo.
Comentarios en directo de una subasta para asesorar sobre el precio de una moneda de oro.


----------



## Beto (30 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Este finde voy a participar en el podcast de @gordinflas, @arriba/abajo, @Sargento Highway, @GOLDGOD, @RockLobster como invitado.
> Un honor que hayan querido que participe para hablar de metales preciosos, inversión, ETFs etc...
> Es un programa en directo, os invito a todos a que lo veáis y participéis en el chat.
> Aquí estaremos.
> ...



ese no me lo pierdo


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> sospecho que se han hecho un puente aereo "PLAZA" en Zaragoza - "CHINA" Donde sea. Vendedores se ponen de acuerdo con aliexpres al precio que sea y aliexpress se encarga incluso de devolver dinero si no entrega bien el pakete.
> 
> Estan haciendo de "transportistas"
> 
> ...



No es necesario que bajen para vender a ese precio. Haz un ensayo, ve y compra una. Al dia siguiente ve de vuelta e intenta venderla, verás lo que te dan.....
De nada.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> donde son esas subastas ? gracias por la informacion



En este mismo hilo hay información. Prueba a poner en el buscador subastas y buscar en este hilo.


----------



## Mk3 (30 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No es necesario que bajen para vender a ese precio. Haz un ensayo, ve y compra una. Al dia siguiente ve de vuelta e intenta venderla, verás lo que te dan.....
> De nada.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



La verdad es que siempre me pregunto que interés tiene usted aquí en el hilo si está tan en contra del oro y plata, no le entiendo. Piensa que aquí timan a la gente? Alertar a incautos?.... yo no perdería un minuto en un hilo de algo que no me interesa o detesto y en cambio noto en usted mucho interés.

Escucharía atentamente su respuesta y voy abriendo paraguas por si cae chaparrón, pero sólo es estrictamente curiosidad.

saludos


----------



## Orooo (30 Abr 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> La verdad es que siempre me pregunto que interés tiene usted aquí en el hilo si está tan en contra del oro y plata, no le entiendo. Piensa que aquí timan a la gente? Alertar a incautos?.... yo no perdería un minuto en un hilo de algo que no me interesa o detesto y en cambio noto en usted mucho interés.
> 
> Escucharía atentamente su respuesta y voy abriendo paraguas por si cae chaparrón, pero sólo es estrictamente curiosidad.
> 
> saludos



Encima esa comparacion no tiene sentido. Cualquier activo que compres ya sea una accion de una empresa, un inmueble, o lo que sea, si lo compras y al momento lo vendes perderas dinero por todo tipo de comisiones.

Por cierto @racional el oro y la plata esta bajando algo. Cuanto estas palmando de euros?


----------



## Mk3 (30 Abr 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Encima esa comparacion no tiene sentido. Cualquier activo que compres ya sea una accion de una empresa, un inmueble, o lo que sea, si lo compras y al momento lo vendes perderas dinero por todo tipo de comisiones.
> 
> Por cierto @racional el oro y la plata esta bajando algo. Cuanto estas palmando de euros?



Creo que te has equivocado de post de respuesta


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> La verdad es que siempre me pregunto que interés tiene usted aquí en el hilo si está tan en contra del oro y plata, no le entiendo. Piensa que aquí timan a la gente? Alertar a incautos?.... yo no perdería un minuto en un hilo de algo que no me interesa o detesto y en cambio noto en usted mucho interés.
> 
> Escucharía atentamente su respuesta y voy abriendo paraguas por si cae chaparrón, pero sólo es estrictamente curiosidad.
> 
> saludos



Y que interés tiene Ud en mi interés?
Dije algo que le molesta, por lo que parece.
Mi abuelo decía que gallina que cacarea es que pone huevos.
Creo que el consejo que le doy al forero que le preocupa perder dinero, es sumamente práctico y efectivo, más que generar fantasías imposibles de que se cumplan o promesas basadas en temores kafkianos.
Y si, realmente me preocupa que más que timen gente, porque todos son adultos y libres de hacer lo que quieran, es que por los deseos de otros, algunos cometan errores con su patrimonio creyendo que esos deseos son realidades.
Y si, el interés que tengo, es evitar que imberbes se crean el lobo de wall street y en realidad sean los corderos metiéndose en la boca del lobo.
O se atreve a decir que mi consejo es malo a alguien que le preocupa perder 10 € en una moneda de 20?



"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Mk3 (30 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Y que interés tiene Ud en mi interés?
> Dije algo que le molesta, por lo que parece.
> Mi abuelo decía que gallina que cacarea es que pone huevos.
> Creo que el consejo que le doy al forero que le preocupa perder dinero, es sumamente práctico y efectivo, más que generar fantasías imposibles de que se cumplan o promesas basadas en temores kafkianos.
> ...



Ya le he dicho que sólo era simple curiosidad y por lo que me dice su función es de buen samaritano, ni voy más allá ni estoy molesto por nada, pero desde fuera (yo vengo a aprender y ver por donde vienen/vendrán los tiros) también se puede interpretar que estea interesado en que la menor gente se coloque fuera del sistema pero ya le digo que cierro aquí el tema, no voy a discutir con usted de algo que desconozco. saludos


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No es necesario que bajen para vender a ese precio. Haz un ensayo, ve y compra una. Al dia siguiente ve de vuelta e intenta venderla, verás lo que te dan.....
> De nada.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Pero es que tienes tela macho...

Y no parece que lo digas repitas constantemente de broma...

A ver si lo pillamos entre todos.... una tienda que vende y compra oro.... se supone que lo tiene que vender más caro de lo que lo compra, ¿no?
¿O dónde me he perdido?
Sería la hostia que fuera al revés y aún tuviera dinero para pagar impuestos, locales, trabajadores y poder comer.

Pero es que esto pasa con todo negocio. Se compra más barato y se carga un beneficio en la venta.

Claro que lo pagan menos, y lo venden más caro que el spot.

La prueba no es esa amigo. La prueba es ir al día siguiente a ver cuánto te cuesta. Y si te cuesta lo mismo es que no ha bajado ni subido de precio.
Si miras la curva en el tiempo podrás ver la evolución. Y para eso no hace falta ir a la tienda, tienes el valor diario oficial a cada segundo, en el mundo entero. O sea, que no estamos hablando de zapatillas ni de parches para el ojo, es líquido y funcionaba en el mundo entero mucho antes de que tú fueras un zigoto, es materia top de los top.
Pero tú puedes seguir la linde.
De nada


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero es que tienes tela macho...
> 
> Y no parece que lo digas repitas constantemente de broma...
> 
> ...



Es la prueba fehaciebte para alguien que no quiere perder dinero, y poco le importa colaborar en la manutención de la tienda, y si en la de su familia.
Entiendo su posición unicamente si obviamente tiene tienda o amigos con ella que le hacen precios especiales en venta y compra por promover la venta de metales.


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Mk3 (30 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero es que tienes tela macho...
> 
> Y no parece que lo digas repitas constantemente de broma...
> 
> ...



Ya te digo, como para comprar un piso y volverlo a vender al día siguiente


----------



## OBDC (30 Abr 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Ya te digo, como para comprar un piso y volverlo a vender al día siguiente



Exacto, con el 10% de ITP.
Comprar un piso es perder automáticamente el 15% del valor, igual que con los metales las comisiones de tienda.
Has dado con el ejemplo perfecto. Es necesario tiempo (y puede que bastante) para recuperar el valor invertido y aún más para ganar.
Solo que hay una diferencia, el piso lo usas, lo alquilas o lo guardas y te permite en el peor de los casos conseguir una renta del 5% , cosa que con los metales físicos es imposible 

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es la prueba fehaciebte para alguien que no quiere perder dinero, y poco le importa colaborar en la manutención de la tienda, y si en la de su familia.
> Entiendo su posición unicamente si obviamente tiene tienda o amigos con ella que le hacen precios especiales en venta y compra por promover la venta de metales.
> 
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Entonces si compro pan es porque tengo una tienda de pan?
No hombre, hay mucho más que eso.
Aquí siempre hay algunos que se piensan que los que participamos aquí, tenemos intereses en comprar o vender o hacer publicidad.
Pero no es tan difícil darse cuenta de que eso no es así.
El que vende o compra lo conoce la gente, básicamente porque se anuncia él mismo. Bien en el hilo de C/V, bien aquí, etc.

Esto es un hilo de metales y se habla de metales. ¿Qué sentido tendría que todos los que aquí han participado y participan, tuvieran una tienda y ese fuera el motivo de venir aquí a hablar de todo esto?
Pero si se habla de todo y queda bien claro y expuesto....
Pero bueno, que si tú tienes tu opinión acerca de que es un timo, pues con no comprar ya lo tienes solucionado.
Que quieres evitar que la gente se equivoque, bueno.. aquí los que preguntan es porque les interesa el tema.
Pero no verás a nadie que pontifique ni que hable en esos términos. Puede haber más emoción en algunos mensajes, momentos, pero en general, la premisa número 1 es que cada uno se informe y valore y evalúe por su cuenta.
Es como todo, hay que pensar dónde se pone el dinero. Y no tomárselo a la ligera.
¿Has pensado que alguien se tome tus palabras en serio y decida no comprar nada y el día de mañana pierda su dinero?
¿Eso no lo has pensado? Porque le aplica el mismo criterio tuyo.


----------



## Mk3 (30 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, con el 10% de ITP.
> Cpmprar un piso es perder automáticamente el 15% del valor, igual que con los metales las comisiones es de tienda.
> Has dado con el ejemplo perfecto. Es necesario tiempo (y puede que bastante) para recuperar el valor invertido y aún más para ganar.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Y que hacemos...lo dejamos en el calcetín? que valor de compra tendrá dentro de 10/20/30 años...menos que la plata y oro fijo.
Aquí los que recomiendan la mayoria lo ven como un refugio y usar el dinero que no se vaya necesitar. PERO LE DEJO LA PUERTA ABIERTA a que se moje en que guarda su patrimonio


----------



## estupeharto (30 Abr 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, con el 10% de ITP.
> Comprar un piso es perder automáticamente el 15% del valor, igual que con los metales las comisiones de tienda.
> Has dado con el ejemplo perfecto. Es necesario tiempo (y puede que bastante) para recuperar el valor invertido y aún más para ganar.
> Solo que hay una diferencia, el piso lo usas, lo alquilas o lo guardas y te permite en el peor de los casos conseguir una renta del 5% , cosa que con los metales físicos es imposible
> ...



Es que pasa con todo. Compra un coche por la mañana y véndelo por la tarde, a ver quien sale peor parado.
Precisamente si algo ha podido mantener su valor en el tiempo, por encima de guerras, monedas, capullos, etc. ha sido el oro.

Y lo de los pisos, pues tuvieron su racha con los intereses políticos y mamoneos.
Si lo compras para vivir, pues eso que tienes.
Pero compra uno para alquilarlo ahora, con los ladrones que tenemos, que te cobran por la compra, impuestos, más impuestos, más impuestos, permiten que entren en tu casa y te quiten todo, traen gentuza y promueven ese delito, amenazan con expropiaciones y más impuestos....
En un Estado gobernado por gentuza y ladrones, tienes que tener cuidado con todo. Un piso no es nada líquido.
Que se lo cuenten a los que heredan y tienen que renunciar porque no tienen para pagar el impuesto  hp-robo, o a esos "ric@hs" que tienen propiedades pero no tienen cash y se les complica la cosa...


----------



## snoopi (1 May 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo no puedo ni soñar en gastarme lo que vale una onza de oro. De hecho, no sé ni cómo son de grandes...a mí parecer, es más fácil y más seguro el 1/4 Oz. El premium se lo llevará el tiempo....espero
> Por otro lado, mira una cosa. Mira tu móvil. Cuánto te costó? Subirá de precio en el futuro? Pues más o menos, rondará lo que el cuarto de onza, o más... Te darán mucho cuando lo tires?





OBDC dijo:


> Y que interés tiene Ud en mi interés?
> Dije algo que le molesta, por lo que parece.
> Mi abuelo decía que gallina que cacarea es que pone huevos.
> Creo que el consejo que le doy al forero que le preocupa perder dinero, es sumamente práctico y efectivo, más que generar fantasías imposibles de que se cumplan o promesas basadas en temores kafkianos.
> ...



Seamos serios, por una moneda de 20 euros , no entro ni a leer este foro. La idea es comprar 100 monedas o 200 o 300 y entonces esos 10 euros son 1000 lllegado el caso o 2000 o 5000

El consejo que me has dado, es muy bueno, logicamente, he caido en ello. Si compro hoy, la tienda mañana me da un 20-30% menos

Aun no se, a parte de este foro, otros canales de venta entre particulares, subastas o lo que sean.

ya llegar3e


----------



## Orooo (1 May 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Creo que te has equivocado de post de respuesta



No no me he equivocado.

Te contesto dandote la razon contestando tambien al que has citado.
Luego cito a racional por que es otro porculero igual al que citas por reirme un rato de el.


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Y que hacemos...lo dejamos en el calcetín? que valor de compra tendrá dentro de 10/20/30 años...menos que la plata y oro fijo.
> Aquí los que recomiendan la mayoria lo ven como un refugio y usar el dinero que no se vaya necesitar. PERO LE DEJO LA PUERTA ABIERTA a que se moje en que guarda su patrimonio



Uy, un desafío.
Por las dudas, y si no se ha dado cuenta, mi ego es ridículo por lo que declino su desafío.
Si quiere consejo, si se lo daré encantado.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es que pasa con todo. Compra un coche por la mañana y véndelo por la tarde, a ver quien sale peor parado.
> Precisamente si algo ha podido mantener su valor en el tiempo, por encima de guerras, monedas, capullos, etc. ha sido el oro.
> 
> Y lo de los pisos, pues tuvieron su racha con los intereses políticos y mamoneos.
> ...



El problema amigo, siempre es al precio que se compra. Si compras a precio de mercado, pues si, saldrás mal parado de forma sistemática.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## IvanRios (1 May 2021)

*La disparidad entre la cantidad de oro y plata físicos que existen y la cantidad de metal vendido en forma de ‘papel’ sigue aumentando. 

La disparidad entre la cantidad de oro y plata físicos que existen y la cantidad de metal vendido en forma de ‘papel’ (ETF, derivados, futuros…) sigue aumentando. El último en alertar sobre esta burbuja ha sido un antiguo director de la US Mint, que ha hablado sobre la falta de suministro de oro y la incapacidad de las casas de la moneda para hacer frente a la creciente demanda, lo que ha provocado una subida de las primas en lingotes y monedas.*


En una entrevista concedida a *Kitco News*, el que fuera director de la *United States Mint*, *Ed Moy*, señala que *la escasez de suministro global de productos de oro y plata físicos* ha provocado *la subida de las primas* sobre el precio de lingotes y monedas.


Estas primas son las responsables de que cada vez haya una *mayor diferencia entre el precio spot y el precio “real”* que los inversores deben pagar por los productos.


Desde su experiencia (dirigió la US Mint entre 2006 y 2011) Moy apunta a la *incapacidad de las casas de la moneda mundiales para hacer frente a la demanda* de lingotes y monedas: _“no solo la *US Mint*, sino también otras casas de la moneda mundiales, como la australiana *Perth Mint* o la *Casa de la Moneda de México* se han quedado sin oro y por eso los comerciantes tienen problemas para acceder a esos productos”_.


Según explica Moy, las primas que se están pagando sobre el precio spot de lingotes y monedas de oro y plata *están alcanzando en algunos lugares el 20%*: _“si vas a alguno de los principales distribuidores y miras lo que se está cobrando por *un American Eagle de oro*, aunque el precio spot esté en torno a los 1.775 dólares la onza, va a ser difícil encontrar una moneda por menos *de 2.000 dólares, y las he visto hasta por 2.100*”_.


Una de las principales razones por las que el precio spot es tan inferior al precio con primas es que *los mercados están inundados con productos derivados*: _“lo que está reprimiendo artificialmente el precio del oro es que ahora mismo *hay muchos inversores institucionales que no tienen metal. En su lugar, tienen derivados de oro, como futuro*s. Y muchos de ellos están apostando por que la economía se va a recuperar, que todo va a ir bien y que el oro va a bajar. Esos contratos a corto son los culpables de que el oro no suba más de precio”_.


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

Es curioso como en este hilo siempre se le hecha la culpa a factores externos de lo bajo del precio de los metales, y nunca a los valores intrínsecos y sistema de de gestión de los mismos.
Creo que el bajo precio de los metales (físico obviamente) se debe a su baja demanda por no rentar y lo "caro" que es salir de la posición debido a las potenciales pérdidas que se generan en el acto de la compra por culpa (otra vez externo) de los mercachifles de las tiendas, ya que el que compra asume una perdida inmediata de valor del 20/30 % de su patrimonio, que deberá recuperar manteniendo una posición muy largoplacista y que seguramente en realidad no sea recuperar el valor, sino sencillamente que la inflación alcance el valor del FIAT destinado en el momento para la compra. Las comisiones se asumen como pérdida por la casi inexistente capacidad de recuperar valores especulativamente.
Obviamente para el que tiene tienda y ante una crisis con gente quemando oro a expuetras para poder comer vendiendo a precios ridículos por el apremio del hambruna familiar, puede ser una gran oportunidad de negocio.
Justamente la semana pasada estaba en una reunión en donde había un mercachifle de estos de un país sudamericano donde tiene la tienda y hablando por WSP con uno de sus empleados le daba instrucciones de cómo "manchar" el oro para sacar más beneficio en la compra, amén de jugar con el "te puedo dar "x", si lo quieres aquí cerramos el trato".
Curiosamente estaba ofreciendo en la reunión relojes de lujo y otras "maravillas" a precios ridículos con fotos muy bien hechas en un catálogo que llevaba en el móvil, lo que hizo que la reunión casi se transformara en una "tupperware" de objetos de "lujo". Luego me enteré de que viaja regularmente para gestionar en un mercado mucho más favorable a los precios del lujo la venta de sus "maravillas" que en su país de orígen, donde los consigue a muy buen precio por la crisis existente.
En su catálogo incluía relojes, joyas y arte.
Interesante aprendizaje de lo que genera una crisis y el destino de las riquezas y ahorros familiares metidos en este tipo de "reservas de valor".
Comentaba que los mejores clientes eran los alemanes, país que se ve que también visita y conocedor del mismo ya que por su apellido, creo es muy probable que fuera descendiente de judíos huidos de la alemania nazi donde se percibía que tenía contactos familiares. O directamente descendiente de alemanes también huidos, ve a saber que hace un apellido terminado en "man" en un pais sudamericano.
También tomaba "encargos".



"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## TomBolillo (1 May 2021)

Pa' mí que la peña salió trasquilada con el anterior squeeze y con el del 1 mayo ya no tragan. Veo los mismos precios en las tiendas y el spread en BV justito como de costumbre. Nada que ver con los 2€ que llegó a tener la oz en BV con el squeeze de febrero.


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Eso pasaría si la vendes a precio spot, cosa que nadie hace. Hoy está a 22 euros, compro una moneda a 27 euros, y si mañana la vendo, la pongo en el foro a 27 y listo.
> 
> Es como si digo que comprando oro se pierde dinero porque hoy me cuesta una onza 1700 euros y en la tienda me la recompran por 1500.



Habrá que ver si tú consigue vender tu onza a 1700, a ese precio voy a la tienda


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Habrá que ver si tú consigue vender tu onza a 1700, a ese precio voy a la tienda



Obvio. Una tienda por ese precio te da garantías que no te da un particular. Y si al final es un mercadillo entre cuatro conocidos entre los que circula el dinero, no veo la "globalidad" de la inversión.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## timi (1 May 2021)

dejo esto





__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Ayer estuve hablando con el electricista que me monto las placas solares hace 2 años. Tienen infinidad de instalaciones nuevas programadas a la espera de placas solares. Los plazos de entrega son para junio. Es lo que me comento.
Por otro lado , con el cambio de tarifas que ponen en marcha el 1 de junio y al precio de las baterías actuales , de momento sigue sin ser rentable poner baterías , pero esta a unos pocos céntimos el kwh. Si suben mas la electricidad , la gente empezará a instalarlas.


----------



## frankie83 (1 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Echa un vistazo.
> Comentarios en directo de una subasta para asesorar sobre el precio de una moneda de oro.



Joder 400 una Alfonsina.. hace poco las regalaban a 270, pera que luego no sube el oro eh?


----------



## Dadaria (1 May 2021)

Los ordenadores también están por las nubes. Estaba viendo componentes para comprar uno nuevo, y lo que hace un año te salía por 500-600, ahora cuesta 1000. Entre lo de Taiwán ( donde se hacen todos los semiconductores) y la rotura de las cadenas de suministros está la cosa buena.


----------



## Dadaria (1 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Donde miras tu?*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 645365



Hablo de ordenadores de sobremesa con gráficas medio buenas, hasta en PcComponentes sale por un ojo de la cara.









Olvídate de comprar una tarjeta gráfica este año: NVIDIA confirma los peores pronósticos


Comprar una tarjeta gráfica es imposible, salvo que estemos dispuestos a pagar las cifras astronómicas que se mueven en el mercado de segunda mano, o que queramos optar por modelos de gama baja que, en la mayoría de los casos, ofrecen un valor prácticamente nulo. Si te preguntas cómo hemos...




www.google.com


----------



## dmb001 (1 May 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Los ordenadores también están por las nubes. Estaba viendo componentes para comprar uno nuevo, y lo que hace un año te salía por 500-600, ahora cuesta 1000. Entre lo de Taiwán ( donde se hacen todos los semiconductores) y la rotura de las cadenas de suministros está la cosa buena.



Ya te digo, pensaba cambiarme el PC y un i7 con una gráfica medio buena casi 1900€, en enero costaba 300€ menos. Y sin Win.

A este paso habrá que vender una oz de oro para comprarlo


----------



## TradingMetales (1 May 2021)

Preferí comprar ayer 3 discos duros de 4 teras a casi 100 con iva, que 10 onzas de plata.

Me quedan solo 4 lingotes para vender, por si os motiva la idea. O cambio por hardware

Y si queréis pcs baratos, teneis bestias en bargainhardware.co.uk

Me podrán hacer squeeze de plata y oro, pero cuando me tocan la informática ya me pongo realmente de mala leche. Veo que me quedo al menos 2 añitos sin nuevos juguetes.


----------



## FranMen (1 May 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Ya le he dicho que sólo era simple curiosidad y por lo que me dice su función es de buen samaritano, ni voy más allá ni estoy molesto por nada, pero desde fuera (yo vengo a aprender y ver por donde vienen/vendrán los tiros) también se puede interpretar que estea interesado en que la menor gente se coloque fuera del sistema pero ya le digo que cierro aquí el tema, no voy a discutir con usted de algo que desconozco. saludos



Una pregunta importante, ¿qué quiere el sistema? ¿Qué es ir en contra o a favor del sistema?
En mi opinión, el “sistema “ ha cambiado de intereses, antes era consumir y endeudarse, ahora sigue siendo endeudarse y no contaminar, consumir lo que no se agota: digital, acciones, fuera combustibles y todo aquello que agote materias primas. En este sentido poseer MPs no va del todo contra el sistema, más bien paralelo pues, aunque su extracción supone contaminación, una vez extraído no se degrada a diferencia de la gasolina que podamos consumir en un viaje, esa gasolina es irrecuperable, en cambio el MP te pueden obligar a entregarlo a cambio de otras cosas en caso de crisis e incluso lo podrían confiscar pero no se pierde ni sigue contaminando


----------



## Mk3 (1 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Uy, un desafío.
> Por las dudas, y si no se ha dado cuenta, mi ego es ridículo por lo que declino su desafío.
> Si quiere consejo, si se lo daré encantado.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Es que mi pregunta va en serio, déjese de planpinas, por hacerles caso a usted y al gilipollas del rumanillo no he comprado aún plata y cada día se me queda más cara de parguela, a ver, dígame su plan de ahorro, inversión o como quiera llamarle pero no venga ahora con evasivas o le pongo en ignorados


----------



## FranMen (1 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Ya te digo, pensaba cambiarme el PC y un i7 con una gráfica medio buena casi 1900€, en enero costaba 300€ menos. Y sin Win.
> 
> A este paso habrá que vender una oz de oro para comprarlo



Si realmente lo necesitas, piensa lo que costará dentro de 6 meses


----------



## dmb001 (1 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Si realmente lo necesitas, piensa lo que costará dentro de 6 meses



No sabemos qué pasará mañana, como para hacer predicciones a 6 meses. 

Me lo compraré a final de año cuando salga al mercado el programa que precisa del PC potente (si todavía estamos vivos).


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Es que mi pregunta va en serio, déjese de planpinas, por hacerles caso a usted y al gilipollas del rumanillo no he comprado aún plata y cada día se me queda más cara de parguela, a ver, dígame su plan de ahorro, inversión o como quiera llamarle pero no venga ahora con evasivas o le pongo en ignorados



Vaya, parece que ponerme en ignorados es mi decisión y no la suya.
Con respecto a no comprar espejitos, le agradezco que lo haga lo antes posible a ver si con su adhesión consigue que suba y ayuda al resto que están enganchados en el Ponzi.
Para decirme sandeces, es preferible que me ponga en ignorados para que no se tiente a leerme, así que ya le recomiendo que lo haga.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Qué tendrá el oro y la plata, que hasta los que dicen que es un timo se pasan el día en un foro de oro y plata?
> Por no hablar de los miles de kilos que compran los bancos centrales y países.
> 
> Dar como argumento irrefutable de que es un timo, que en la tienda te cargan una comisión por su trabajo, o que hay gente que trapichea para ganar dinero, o que pierdes el 20% desde el momento de compra (falso), o que no es líquido, etc.... causa risa.
> ...



La gente no es tonta amigo, como bien lo indicas. Cada vez menos invierten en MP, lo que hace que siga en bajo precio. Si hubiera muchas moscas, hasta la mierda subiría de precio, pero obviamente no es el caso.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Mk3 (1 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Vaya, parece que ponerme en ignorados es mi decisión y no la suya.
> Con respecto a no comprar espejitos, le agradezco que lo haga lo antes posible a ver si con su adhesión consigue que suba y ayuda al resto que están enganchados en el Ponzi.
> Para decirme sandeces, es preferible que me ponga en ignorados para que no se tiente a leerme, así que ya le recomiendo que lo haga.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



Pero que dices!

veo que tienes mucho interés en el hilo del oro y la plata para que nadie compre adviertiendoles de un timo
te pregunto una alternativa para los ahorros....pero te evades de la pregunta
y tienes los santos cojones de decirme que la decisión de ponerme en ignorados es tuya y no mía

si no contestas a lo que te he preguntado y te mojas vas a quedar en mucha evidencia y confirmarme lo que realmente eres: UN CHARLATÁN.


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya, pero nunca respondes a las cuestiones concretas.
> Por ejemplo, en este último mensaje, no has dicho nada de:
> 
> - Gente que piensa que es un timo pero se pasa el día en foro de oro plata.
> ...



Es que pretendes poner en mi boca frases que no digo.
Podrías graduarte de animador del Salvame en Telecirco.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Pero que dices!
> 
> veo que tienes mucho interés en el hilo del oro y la plata para que nadie compre adviertiendoles de un timo
> te pregunto una alternativa para los ahorros....pero te evades de la pregunta
> ...



Uy lo que dijooooo! 
Venga, va, al jardín de infantes con tus amenazas de desacreditar a alguien que es obvio que se la suda con lo que tu rebuznes (y todos los demás CMs del forito).


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## cacho_perro (1 May 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> A ver, tengo algun dinero muerto , que no necesito a priori a corto plazo y no tengo claro al 100% donde meterlo. El oro lo veo mas seguro, pero las monedas de plata me parecen mas molonas. Por eso pregunto, si a lo largo de los años, una moneda de 26-30 como las que veo, han bajado de precio "mucho" (cuando se quieren vender) o se suelen mantener en el rango de precio y se venden mas o menos rapido (1 mes o 2 meses).
> 
> Hay monedas sueltas, que por tenerlas, lo mismo me da comprarla que tener un jarron. Eso es indiferente. La explicacion que me das y que te agradezco enormemente, es actualizada, todo lo demas que nombras , son temas antiguos, que no dudo sigan en vigor, pero no dejan de ser entradas antiguas del foro
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, lo mejor son monedas pequeñas de oro, tipo 20 francos, Alfonsos, Soberanos... Tienen más "premium" que las grandes pero a cambio son luego mucho más fáciles de revender, mejor que la plata incluso.


----------



## Mk3 (1 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Uy lo que dijooooo!
> Venga, va, al jardín de infantes con tus amenazas de desacreditar a alguien que es obvio que se la suda con lo que tu rebuznes (y todos los demás CMs del forito).
> 
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"




.... amenazas de desacreditar a alguien que es obvio....

pareces igualito que la rata chepuda que se ofende cuando le llaman lo que es pero cuando decía de partirle la cara a los fachas o ir de cacería era algo democrático

te pido de buenas maneras que digas tú plan de inversión / seguro y te vas por las ramas y me vienes a insultar tú a mí

vete a cagar!! o como dice el Murciano Encabronado, que os dén por culo rojos!

yo aquí lo dejo y no te voy a dar más publicidad ni seguir ensuciando el hilo


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> .... amenazas de desacreditar a alguien que es obvio....
> 
> pareces igualito que la rata chepuda que se ofende cuando le llaman lo que es pero cuando decía de partirle la cara a los fachas o ir de cacería era algo democrático
> 
> ...



Vaya, que educado. Seguro que estudiaste en algún colegio de curas. A mi enseñaron también muchas palabrotas, pero mi padre cuando me las escuchaba me metía sal en la boca. 
De ahí mi gusto por las cosas sabrosas en la vida.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

Hay algunos que hablan mucho y poco hacen. A esos se le llama charlatanes en mi pueblo.
@paraisofiscal, no te reprimas y no borres los post que me escribes aunque has perjurado cientos de veces tenerme y recomendado enviarme al ignore.
Que peña hay aquí, por favor.
Cuanto me necesitan los foreros de bien e incautos que pueden caer en esta telaraña con personajes que ni palabra con ellos mismos tienen. Está para confiar en sus recomendaciones......






"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Una pregunta importante, ¿qué quiere el sistema? ¿Qué es ir en contra o a favor del sistema?
> En mi opinión, el “sistema “ ha cambiado de intereses, antes era consumir y endeudarse, ahora sigue siendo endeudarse y no contaminar, consumir lo que no se agota: digital, acciones, fuera combustibles y todo aquello que agote materias primas. En este sentido poseer MPs no va del todo contra el sistema, más bien paralelo pues, aunque su extracción supone contaminación, una vez extraído no se degrada a diferencia de la gasolina que podamos consumir en un viaje, esa gasolina es irrecuperable, en cambio el MP te pueden obligar a entregarlo a cambio de otras cosas en caso de crisis e incluso lo podrían confiscar pero no se pierde ni sigue contaminando



Muy buena reflexion. Nos quieren llevar a un mundo virtual, con el minimo gasto energético.

Yo creo, precisamente por lo que dices que el oro sí es compatible con ese mundo precisamente porque practicamente la totalidad del oro obtenido se encuentra disponible en distintas formas...otra cosa es que su extracción a futuro se limite mucho

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mk3 (1 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo no perdería ni un segundo debatiendo con semejante hijo de puta (obdc) habiendo algo tan sencillo y efectivo como el botón *ignore*.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 645546



joder, me he puesto ahora las gafas que me parece que he visto escrito por aquí la palabra *OBDC*ede


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Que asco da leerte personaje, no se que haces por estos foros si tan claro lo tienes, doy gracias al lídel por el ignore.



.
Gracias!






"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> joder, me he puesto ahora las gafas que me parece que he visto escrito por aquí la palabra OBDCede
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 645790



Es lógico, te persigue la conciencia.
Reza un poco y hazte bueno que vivirás mejor.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## AU10KAG1K (1 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Ya te digo, pensaba cambiarme el PC y un i7 con una gráfica medio buena casi 1900€, en enero costaba 300€ menos. Y sin Win.
> 
> A este paso habrá que vender una oz de oro para comprarlo



Vendela y yo te la compro


----------



## timi (1 May 2021)

no me digáis que esta por aquí odbc?
con lo limpito que veo yo el hilo...


----------



## TomBolillo (1 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> no me digáis que esta por aquí odbc?
> con lo limpito que veo yo el hilo...



Y yo. Solo me percato de la presencia del trio fantástico cuando entro sin iniciar sesión


----------



## Larri (1 May 2021)

No te compliques, mejor te las compro al mismo precio que pagaste en la fiebre y así nos reimos juntos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 May 2021)

Esto de la inflacion es como el cuento del pastorcito y el lobo. Nos han dicho tantas veces que va a venir que ya nadie se lo cree...pero cuando llegue lo vamos a flipar


----------



## Silver94 (1 May 2021)

Yo debo tener tambien ignorado al que estais contestando, o a los que estais contestando, porque veo mensajes sin sentido. Pero preferible eso a tener a los tres o cuatro trolls que ensucian los posts sobre metales. 

Una cosa es que alguien argumente em contra del oro y la plata, se puede escribir em el foro para que el que entre lo haga con cabeza y cuidado, pero a los que vienen a ensuciar y a tomarnos por tontos, a ignorados.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 May 2021)

__





Sales de litio: alternativas al oro y refutación definitiva de los metales preciosos.


Tenemos la suerte de contar con nosotros a grandes pensadores que con relativa frecuencia participan en los diferentes hilos del oro para advertirnos de lo equivocados que estamos y proponer alternativas. El último responde al nombre de @OBDC y nos comenta que la sal es mejor inversión que el...




www.burbuja.info





Es un hilo dedicado a recopilar las aportaciones de los trolecillos que pululan por aquí. Si hay nuevo material de calidad no dudéis en actualizarlo, que no se pierdan sus genialidades y que quiénes les tengan ignorados puedan abrir los ojos con un breve resumen de sus teorías.

Aprovecho para dejar un par de viñetas de la prensa China


----------



## Muttley (1 May 2021)

Esta es ACOJONANTE


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, como cachondeo es interesante ver la gráfica del precio de la sal de litio





__





Litio - Contrato De Futuros - Precios | 2017-2022 Datos | 2023-2024 Expectativa


Los valores actuales, los datos históricos, las previsiones, estadísticas, gráficas y calendario económico - Litio - Contrato De Futuros - Precios. 2017-2022 Datos | 2023-2024 Expectativa.




es.tradingeconomics.com





Si alguien la quiere comparar con la del oro sería de agradecer.
O la plata también con todo el esfuerzo que se han tomado.
Que no digan que no avise, para los que preguntan dónde recomiendo meter la pasta.

Gracias amigo @Spielzeug por el aporte.


"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## cacho_perro (1 May 2021)

Tubos de plástico dentro de maletas por ejemplo?


----------



## estupeharto (1 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que pretendes poner en mi boca frases que no digo.
> Podrías graduarte de animador del Salvame en Telecirco.
> 
> "Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"



No, yo no pongo nada en tu boca. Tú sabrás lo que tú te metes.
Sí que utilizas mucho la falacia y desviar la atención, no dar argumentos, y afirmar cosas sin sentido y sin argumentar.

Así que voy a hacer lo mismo que ya han hecho otros y le voy a dar al botoncito.

No tiene sentido y ya eres mayorcito, aunque te comportas como alguien bastante infantil. Hala, suerte.


----------



## OBDC (1 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No, yo no pongo nada en tu boca. Tú sabrás lo que tú te metes.
> Sí que utilizas mucho la falacia y desviar la atención, no dar argumentos, y afirmar cosas sin sentido y sin argumentar.
> 
> Así que voy a hacer lo mismo que ya han hecho otros y le voy a dar al botoncito.
> ...



Es de agradecer que un plasta no te lea porque te evitas tener el riesgo de que te escriba, más si no tiene autocontrol.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Tichy (1 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No, yo no pongo nada en tu boca. Tú sabrás lo que tú te metes.
> Sí que utilizas mucho la falacia y desviar la atención, no dar argumentos, y afirmar cosas sin sentido y sin argumentar.
> 
> Así que voy a hacer lo mismo que ya han hecho otros y le voy a dar al botoncito.
> ...



Compañero, yo lo que no entiendo es como seguís dando bola a ese personaje después de aquel épico post en el que te trataba con condescendencia, se las daba de ejperto en física, química y matemáticas y basaba su "argumentación" en un artículo ¡que era una evidente inocentada que se había tragado sin pestañear!


----------



## HAL 9000 (1 May 2021)

Harrymorgan, mundo virtual y mínimo gasto energético es un oxímoron. 
El entramado energético (y material) que posibilita el mundo digital que se nos vende caerá como castillo de naipes en pocos años. Ten en cuenta que ya la AIE prevé una disminución del 40% en el suministro de petróleo de aquí a un lustro. Eso es una salvajada. Pensar en los BTC como reserva de valor en un panorama así es cuanto menos iluso. 
No sé si los metales nos servirán de bote salvavidas en la tormenta inflacionaria previa a la debacle (apuesto a que sí) pero lo que sí puedo asegurar es que en menos de 10 años BTC y compañia serán un vago recuerdo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Jose Luis Cava ¿ha quedado clara la idea?



Sí, que quiere ir de viaje al más allá con Astrazeneca (debe de ser una nueva línea aérea) y pagar con Bitcoin y oro el billete.


----------



## Fukuoka San (1 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Aunque sea un pro oro o pro metales este hombre nunca me ha inspirado demasiada confianza, todo lo contrario que por ejemplo Llinares. Aunque para gustos los colores.



Linares únicamente tiene 2 años de gastos en plata 2/3 y oro 1/3, en monedas circulas, compradas a mitad del precio actual. Las quiere por si todo se va a la mierda, para pagar la comida. Me gusta lo pragmático que es. No es un flipado de las onzas precisamente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 May 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Harrymorgan, mundo virtual y mínimo gasto energético es un oxímoron.
> El entramado energético (y material) que posibilita el mundo digital que se nos vende caerá como castillo de naipes en pocos años. Ten en cuenta que ya la AIE prevé una disminución del 40% en el suministro de petróleo de aquí a un lustro. Eso es una salvajada. Pensar en los BTC como reserva de valor en un panorama así es cuanto menos iluso.
> No sé si los metales nos servirán de bote salvavidas en la tormenta inflacionaria previa a la debacle (apuesto a que sí) pero lo que sí puedo asegurar es que en menos de 10 años BTC y compañia serán un vago recuerdo.



Yo creo que las criptos han venido a quedarse, tienen demasiadas ventajas de control para que el poder las deje escapar...otra cosa es el BTC que por su configuraciób no casa con el modelo que nos quieren vender

Sobre el tema pongo un post mío de otro hilo






Harrymorgan dijo:


> Buen hilo que da para pensar.
> En mi opinion
> 
> 1. Btc es la creacion de alguna agencia de inteligencia.
> ...


----------



## estupeharto (1 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Compañero, yo lo que no entiendo es como seguís dando bola a ese personaje después de aquel épico post en el que te trataba con condescendencia, se las daba de ejperto en física, química y matemáticas y basaba su "argumentación" en un artículo ¡que era una evidente inocentada que se había tragado sin pestañear!



Porque no suelo poner a nadie en el ignore (salvo a gente que falta al respeto) y al final acabas contestando con buena intención alguna vez cuando ves las tonterías que dicen estos personajes.

Pero claro, luego en lugar de razonar, perseveran en la sinrazón y con cierto troleo tonto. 
Aparte de que todo esto no aporta nada más que confusión, diálogos prescindibles y cierto mal rollo al hilo. 

Por tanto llega un momento que hay que dar el paso y pasar de largo de esta gente.

Y sí, recuerdo aquellos comentarios y otros. Muchas veces ves como gente que apenas sabe escribir, que razonan con dificultad, que demuestran que han leído bien poco fuera de un foro y que alegremente te ningunean y se quedan tan panchos.
Bueno, allá cada cual con juzgar a los demás y afirmar sin saber. Hombre, en mi caso tengo inquietud por el saber en general. Y aparte de esa iniciativa autodidacta, pues también tengo una ingeniería entre otras formaciones (aunque no queda bien decirlo, disculpas). Pueden decir lo que quieran y autoengañarse, es problema de cada uno. Al final el tiempo va ordenando las cosas.


----------



## L'omertá (1 May 2021)

No tenía pensado hacerlo pero voy a meter algo al raid.
[automerge]1619904280[/automerge]
No tenía pensado hacerlo pero voy a meter algo al raid.


----------



## Tolagu (2 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Como le corta al final, creo que iba a decir cosas que no interesa que la plebe escuche.



Desastrosa explicación del ejperto. sic.


----------



## timi (2 May 2021)

La irresistible atracción de las burbujas.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## estupeharto (2 May 2021)

*Las plataformas de criptodivisas que no se registren ante el BdE afrontan sanciones de hasta diez millones de euros *

No se podía de saber...

Debe molar mucho meter 1000 leuros y que se conviertan en 3000 en poco tiempo.

Lo que no debe molar tanto es que 100.000 se acaben convirtiendo en 1000.

Y es que, loterías y juegos temporales aparte, la realidad se irá imponiendo.


----------



## sebboh (2 May 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Sí, que quiere ir de viaje al más allá con Astrazeneca (debe de ser una nueva línea aérea) y pagar con Bitcoin y oro el billete.



Para que despues le ocurra esto


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Joder... qué exagerado el Germán, dice que de 1971 a hoy el oro ha subido un 24% anual, no se que cuentas habrá echado, pero a mí me sale un 10,14%.



Jajaja, los gold bugs suelen exagerar...


----------



## Daviot (2 May 2021)

Por si te sirve, te pongo el post copiado de lo que puse en el "Hilo de monedas y lingotes de inversión " para que no tengas que rebuscarlo.


Bueno, quería comentaros por si os sirve de ayuda, que las monedas de plata y cualquier objeto hecho de plata tiende a perder su brillo original y a tomar un aspecto como sucio o deslucido con el paso del tiempo.











Esta oxidación también llamada deslustre es debida a que la plata reacciona con los sulfuros que se encuentran en el aire. Existen unas tiras anti-oxidación o anti-deslustre que podemos poner dentro de los envases o tubos donde guardamos las monedas para evitar que esto suceda.


El paquete de 36 unidades que viene abajo suele salir por 3,50 o 4 euros más gastos de envío. También se venden sin marca en Aliexpress o Wish por esto mismo pero sin gastos de envío. En Ebay también están a la venta los de 3M.

















Igualmente para proteger monedas individuales que tengan valor seminumismático podemos utilizar las cápsulas Intercept que es una cápsula con un aro de material anti-deslustre. Estás cápsulas vienen en varios diámetros y se venden en cajas de 10 por un precio de unos 10 euros la caja.












Además de todo esto también podemos añadir unas bolsitas de gel de sílice desecantes para evitar problemas de humedad y condensación que podría darse en el lugar donde almacenemos las monedas o dentro del mismo tubo de monedas. Estas suelen costar poco dinero, unos 5 euros aprox. las 200 bolsitas en Ebay.








Para terminar os dejo 2 enlaces donde tienen algunos de los productos mencionados y donde los gastos de envío son de lo más barato que he visto ( sobre 5-6 euros ). Si alguien conoce sitios más baratos, por favor, que los ponga.

Tiras Antideslustre Para Plata Towntalk

Capsulas para monedas -30%*. Cápsulas Ultra Intercept - LuzDeFaro (Distribuidor Leuchtturm en España, Portugal y Sudamerica) - Accesorios numismaticos y filatelicos. Numismatica. Albumes, capsulas y hojas de monedas.

Las tiras de 3M están a la venta en Ebay en los enlaces de debajo y se puede negociar un poco el precio.

3M tiras de papel antiempañante 20"x1" oro y plata deslustre 10 un. Paquete | eBay

3M Rollo papel antiempañante 5mx2.5cm oro y plata deslustre | eBay



Y para finalizar un vídeo donde se ve la comparación al cabo de 6 meses de un tubo de monedas con bolsita de gel de sílice y una tira antideslustre 3M y otro tubo donde no se puso nada.

El tubo de la izquierda es el que llevaba la bolsita antihumedad y la tira antideslustre y el de la derecha es el que no llevaba nada.


----------



## FranMen (2 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Dónde se pueden comprar tubos a buen precio?








Cápsulas y tubos - El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle







www.eldoradocoins.de


----------



## FranMen (2 May 2021)

Cambien faes por plata y Fernando por wallstreetsilver:








¿Puede un chat pumpear una acción? (y II). The man who sold the world.


A mitad de semana tuvimos un post, que habló de la interesante aventura de nuestro amigo Fernando y las acciones de Faes Farma.EnlaceçEn él nos preguntábamos si un chat de telegram encabezado por un hombre era capaz de pumpear o manipular una acción del continuo, bien han pasado varios días del...




www.rankia.com




Abro paraguas a los fanáticos


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> La irresistible atracción de las burbujas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que buen artículo y que buena frase

"La inflación es la kriptónita de los Bancos Centrales."

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (2 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, son las únicas que veo... por si alguien sabe de otro o más barato



Más barato que eso difícilmente los vas a encontrar. A veces si pides 10 o más de un tipo de moneda te las envían con el tubo de regalo.


----------



## cdametalero (2 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por si te sirve, te pongo el post copiado de lo que puse en el "Hilo de monedas y lingotes de inversión " para que no tengas que rebuscarlo.
> 
> 
> Bueno, quería comentaros por si os sirve de ayuda, que las monedas de plata y cualquier objeto hecho de plata tiende a perder su brillo original y a tomar un aspecto como sucio o deslucido con el paso del tiempo.
> ...



Gracias por el aporte compañero.
Una pregunta, las tiras 3m pueden entrar en contacto sin problemas con las monedas? Me refiero, por ejemplo, a las monedas de 5 onzas encapsuladas. Al estar comprimidas dentro de la cápsula si ponemos un trozo de tira dentro de la cápsula, no rayará o afectará a la superficie con la que contacte?
Veo que en el video adjuntado entran encontacto directo, pero me gustaría saber tu experiencia en el caso concreto de ponerlas dentro de las cápsulas.
Gracias


----------



## Daviot (2 May 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte compañero.
> Una pregunta, las tiras 3m pueden entrar en contacto sin problemas con las monedas? Me refiero, por ejemplo, a las monedas de 5 onzas encapsuladas. Al estar comprimidas dentro de la cápsula si ponemos un trozo de tira dentro de la cápsula, no rayará o afectará a la superficie con la que contacte?
> Veo que en el video adjuntado entran encontacto directo, pero me gustaría saber tu experiencia en el caso concreto de ponerlas dentro de las cápsulas.
> Gracias



Pues lo que es dentro de las cápsulas nunca las he puesto. Pero de ponerlas lo que haría sería recortar una tira fina y larga y la pondría por el borde interior de la cápsula porque es por el borde por donde podría filtrarse algo de aire.

No hay problema porque la tira toque la moneda porque sólo reacciona con los sulfuros del aire neutralizándolos.


----------



## IvanRios (2 May 2021)

El análisis y el pronóstico de Pablo Gil: a finales de 2021-principios del 2022 estalla la burbuja bursátil debiba a las inyecciones masivas de los BC produciéndose "una corrección de tamaño monumental". El oro y la plata ganan.


----------



## estupeharto (2 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Más barato que eso difícilmente los vas a encontrar. A veces si pides 10 o más de un tipo de moneda te las envían con el tubo de regalo.



Era básicamente para pakillos, duros, fnmt y otras onzas y monedas sin cápsula. 
Incluso he mirado tubos de plástico con tapones, cortarlos a medida, pero perdí una página que salía muy barato. En tubos ya para monedas no veo mucha oferta. Parece que el negocio lo prefieren con las cápsulas, cómo no...


----------



## Manzano1 (2 May 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Jajaja, los gold bugs suelen exagerar...



Lo justifica con el interés compuesto, nose como lo habrá calculado


----------



## estupeharto (2 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Silverling.de no se si tendran lo que buscas pero hay mas variedad



Ese nombre está bien? me sale otra cosa


----------



## estupeharto (3 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Silberling.de que son alemanes



Ok, con v no salía


----------



## Spielzeug (3 May 2021)

__





WGC: Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der weltweiten Notenbanken. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende März 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 03.05.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Reporte de las reservas oficiales de oro en marzo:

Compran:

Japón: +80,8 toneladas!!! Hace años que Japón no aumenta su reserva de oro y hacerlo es tambien un gesto político hacia el dólar
Hungría: +63 toneladas
Uzbekistan: +8,1 toneladas
India: +7,5 toneladas
Kazajistan: +3,5 toneladas
República Checa : +0,3 toneladas
Emiratos Arabes Unidos: +0,2 toneladas (reportado a finales de febrero)
Serbia: +0,1 toneladas (reportado en a finales de febrero)

Venden:

Filipinas: -15,6 toneladas (reportado en a finales de febrero)
Turquía: -2,6 toneladas en el banco central pero los bancos comerciales aumentaron sus reservas en 12,9 toneladas

Veremos en el reporte de mayo si mas países siguen la estela de Japón y es el pistoletazo de salida para un gold run mundial por parte de los bancos centrales. Rusia oficialmente no compra desde que comenzó la pandemia pero viendo que su órbita sigue comprando cantidades notables, creo que esta ocultándolas al igual que hace China para sacarlas a relucir cuando consideren oportuno.


----------



## Jebediah (3 May 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> A estas alturas, y aun con esas teorías ...



Si el que preguntaba fuera un asiduo en estos temas no se lo diría, pero viendo lo que está preguntando seguramente vaya a venderlo en un compro oro o similar, antes que en el foro, por lo que le aviso de lo que le puede pasar. No todos nacemos sabiendo como tu.


----------



## L'omertá (3 May 2021)

¿Nadie tiene nada que decir?


----------



## tristezadeclon (3 May 2021)

todos los días a las diez de la mañana apunto el número de silverbacks en wallstreetsilver

el 2 de mayo había 66.100, esta mañana a las diez había 68.600, ahora mismo 70.100

lo normal durante estos dos últimos meses era un aumento diario de unos 400 silverbacks, aunq había días q aumentaban incluso 900 miembros, pero tb había días q solo aumentaba en 200

lo de este finde con los carteles de wallstreetsilver por todos lados supone un salto cualitativo, un antes y un despues, q tiemblen el comex y la lbma

a por ellos oeeeeeeeee
a por ellos oeeeeeeeee

4.300 silverbacks conectados ahora mismo, cuando lo normal eran 1.800, un subforo con 3 meses de antiguedad ya tiene mas miembros activos q burbuja.info q tiene casi dos décadas de historia

esto es muy grande, vamos a hacer historia


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> La moneda de oro gigante británica que pesa 10 kilos ya ha sido vendida
> 
> 
> The Royal Mint, la casa de la moneda del Reino Unido, presentó la moneda más grande en sus 1.100 años de historia.
> ...



Voy a pillar un par de tubitos


----------



## FranMen (3 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Voy a pillar un par de tubitos



Llegas tarde, sólo han sacado una y ya la han vendido, nos dejan con los dientes largos


----------



## jm666 (3 May 2021)

Hola, compré el otros día un lingote de plata en Ciode, el caso es que me ha llegado hoy y está abierto y un poco rallado en la base, es esto normal o debería estar sellado y nuevecito?, gracias.


----------



## scratch (3 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Hola, compré el otros día un lingote de plata en Ciode, el caso es que me ha llegado hoy y está abierto y un poco rallado en la base, es esto normal o debería estar sellado y nuevecito?, gracias.



No, no es normal.
Si tú has comprado un lingote emblistado lo suyo es que este sellado y en perfecto estado.
Otra cosa es que hayas comprado un "ofertón", ahí te puedes encontrar cualquier cosa.


----------



## jm666 (3 May 2021)

scratch dijo:


> No, no es normal.
> Si tú has comprado un lingote emblistado lo suyo es que este sellado y en perfecto estado.
> Otra cosa es que hayas comprado un "ofertón", ahí te puedes encontrar cualquier cosa.



no, no es ningún oferton, decía esto:

Protegidos por » blister » ,recubrimiento plástico que contiene el certificado de autenticidad.


----------



## scratch (3 May 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> no, no es ningún oferton, decía esto:
> 
> Protegidos por » blister » ,recubrimiento plástico que contiene el certificado de autenticidad.



Pues a reclamar.


----------



## Chefrufus (3 May 2021)

Disculpad la pregunta.
Cuando se hace un pedido on-line en Ciode, ¿hay que dar el DNI si la compra es inferior a 1000€?
Gracias.


----------



## jm666 (3 May 2021)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Disculpad la pregunta.
> Cuando se hace un pedido on-line en Ciode, ¿hay que dar el DNI si la compra es inferior a 1000€?
> Gracias.



A mí no me lo han pedido....


----------



## timi (4 May 2021)

La semana pasada, al analizar el último comentario de la llamada de ganancias, Bank of America dijo "¡Abróchese el cinturón! La inflación está aquí", y mostró un gráfico del número de menciones de "inflación" durante las llamadas de ganancias que explotó, más del triple interanual por empresa Hasta ahora, el salto más grande en la historia desde que BofA comenzó a llevar registros en 2004.



Quién sabía que solo una semana después, BofA necesitaría una tabla más grande ... una tabla mucho más grande.


Como escribe Savita Subramanian de BofA, después de la tercera semana de ganancias. las menciones de “inflación” ahora se han cuadriplicado interanual; ¡y después de la semana pasada, las menciones aumentaron casi un 800% interanual!



Si bien las implicaciones son obvias, dejamos que Bank of America explique lo que esto significa:



> _*En términos absolutos, las menciones [de inflación] se dispararon a niveles casi récord desde 2011, lo que apunta a, como mínimo, una hiperinflación "transitoria" en el futuro.*_



Sí, en serio:



Porque si algo es la hiperinflación, es "transitorio".






__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## IvanRios (4 May 2021)




----------



## TradingMetales (4 May 2021)

A mi me parece absurdo tener oro pudiendo tener plata como canalizador para comprar el mismo oro o mucho más a futuro. Siendo la plata mucho más escasa en proporción que el oro y en valor. 

En mi caso estoy cubierto. Yo tengo plata y mi familia tiene casi todo oro. Así que si cometí el error de mi vida al apostar por la plata, heredaré el acierto. Y al revés, heredaré el error de mi familia, que siempre pudo ser mucho peor, y acertaré con mi apuesta, lo que me llevará a la siguiente apuesta y decisión, si hubiera alguna que pueda necesitar tanta inversión. 

Lo que más me gustó de los metales es que puedes meterle todo el dinero que quieras sin preocuparte demasiado. El problema es luego, cuando llegue el momento, ver si hace falta tanto como se metió en metales ya subidos de precio. Me gustaría cambiar metal por un edificio de cultivo hidropónico en Madrid antes de 5 o 10 años.

La minoría de la minoría de la minoría es la que siempre gana más. Ejemplos como el Rodio, Osmio (quien coño los compra) o el uranio físico. Y la plata es minoría frente al oro, por lo que debe ser mejor viendo como funciona la sociedad.


----------



## Silver94 (4 May 2021)

Si en 5 o 10 años está la plata a 100 dólares ya me sorprendería.


----------



## TradingMetales (4 May 2021)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Disculpad la pregunta.
> Cuando se hace un pedido on-line en Ciode, ¿hay que dar el DNI si la compra es inferior a 1000€?
> Gracias.



A PARTIR DE 1000 € ES OBLIGATORIO. Si es menos cantidad, no hace falta, aunque te lo ponga en el email por defecto.


----------



## FranMen (4 May 2021)

Comprar no se, pero en buscar ofertas somos campeones:








Busco oro: España, entre los países que más rastrean su precio en Internet


España es uno de los países que más busca en Google el precio del oro. Concretamente, el nuestro se sitúa en el puesto 33 del listado de PhysicalGold, con más de 10.400 búsquedas mensuales de la cotización de este metal precioso.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## timi (4 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Comprar no se, pero en buscar ofertas somos campeones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



somos mas de los que pensamos ,,,


----------



## Silver94 (4 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Deja... deja, no vaya a ser que se enteren los de Londres y le metan otro Hostión hacia abajo.



Pues aquí viene el hostión, no?


----------



## timi (4 May 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Pues aquí viene el hostión, no?



Aquí ya estamos un poco curtidos , si no baja un 2% el oro o un 4 % la plata , ni es hostión ni es na


----------



## Silver94 (4 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> Aquí ya estamos un poco curtidos , si no baja un 2% el oro o un 4 % la plata , ni es hostión ni es na



Bueno lo decía porque ayer se comentaba esto cuando subió de 21,7 a 22,3. Ahora mismo estamos de 22,5 a 21,8.


----------



## Daviot (4 May 2021)

Joder cada día canta más que la están manipulando y las autoridades sin tomar cartas en el asunto.

Han permitido que rompiera al alza la resistencia de 26,60 dólares para a continuación estamparla de nuevo y mandarla por debajo de ese nivel.


Gráfico de 30 minutos.


----------



## Daviot (4 May 2021)

Hombre los tubos suelen ser para monedas bullion básicas de las que se compran bastantes y así ahorras espacio de almacenamiento, pero también tienes cajas con bandejas para las monedas y también maletines, gabinetes, etc.













También más economicas son las cajas que venden en amazon o aliexpress. Hay que asegurarse de que admitan la medida de 40mm porque es la más común en monedas de plata bullion.


----------



## Daviot (4 May 2021)

Sí siempre que la moneda vaya en su cápsula. Tampoco está de más poner dentro de la caja unas bolsitas de gel de sílice antihumedad y alguna tira antideslustre.


----------



## sashimi (4 May 2021)

Que manipulen lo que quieran. Mi plata no está en venta. Y cuando escasee aún más, que se busquen la vida para arrebatarmela


----------



## TradingMetales (5 May 2021)

Me han pedido ayer y hoy 120 kilos de plata en lingotes que no tengo y trataré de cubrir la próxima semana. La gente se pone en serio y no me han dejado ni desconectar, el fin de semana ya me reclamaban por el teléfono. Literalmente me explotan las comunicaciones allá donde me meta a revisar. En el wallapop encontré avalancha de gente, sobre todo en lingotes de 5 kilos a 4400, pasando del kilo sempsa a 900, y algunos menos preguntando por el de 900.

Parece que puedo vivir de esto, mis ganancias del mes anterior supera los sueldos de los ministros y tal. No necesito trabajar por nuevo Fiat, trabajo con mi pequeña pila de mano, haciendo que mi dinero trabaje para mí, yo sólo me encargo de moverlo literalmente de sitio. El Fiat, o las criptos, para mí son un medio, no un objetivo final. Mi plata es mi medio para posibles objetivos a lo largo de la vida.

Como me ha dicho mi actual compañera, parece que el destino no me deja irme de los metales. Eso hace 4 años cuando quise empezar mi tienda no pasaba ni de broma.

La realidad es que unas 50.000 personas o menos compran oro o plata de inversión en España y como muchísimo 100.000, ya os diré algún día de donde saco el dato. Triplicar la base de inversores en España supondría un colapso. Yo solo hoy puedo colapsar con pedidos 2 días enteros de Sempsa, ¿Cuánta gente más habrá comprado, cuántas semanas o meses se habrá colapsado Sempsa con los pedidos de mayo? me enteraré cuando pida mi próxima fundida. Mientras tanto mis actuales lingotes pedidos hace tiempo siguen goteando y a fin de mes tengo entrega entera. 

Estoy despierto esperando 2 horas que abra Ciode para cubrir las ventas de la noche y ver cuánto tiene en stock hoy disponible para mí.

Tenemos un forero gallego que el viernes mete 500K € de cripto en plata, a través de Ciode sin mi ayuda, pagando todos sus impuestos porque es un DogeRico, y todo lo quiere a lingotes de kilo, eso son casi 2 semanas de colapso en Sempsa. 

Y lo más sorprendente es que nuevos metaleros hay mucho pocos. Así que queda bastante tiempo, espectáculo y negocio.


----------



## andresenciso (5 May 2021)

El veterano inversor Sam Zell se 'pasa' al oro a los 80 años ante una inflación ''como la de los 70''


"A la vejez, viruelas", dice el refrán. Tras toda una vida criticando a aquellos que compraban oro como cobertura contra la inflación, el veterano y multimillonario inversor Sam Zell se ha aplicado el cuento. Zell, que cuenta 79 años, asegura que ve inflación por todas partes y que la situación...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## TradingMetales (5 May 2021)

Ciode abierto hace 5 minutos. Han volado eagles y algunas monedas. Quise comprar esos eagle a 28 y poco y no he podido. Muchos pedidos acumulados de Buenos días. El movimiento sigue siendo constante. En la tarde me dirá cuantos me ha podido dejar disponibles para entrega inmediata. El precio ya lo cerré.


----------



## FranMen (5 May 2021)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.es












Hacienda sanciona a Suárez, la joyería de las 'celebrities', por la compraventa de oro


Los Suárez han tenido que dotar más de tres millones de euros para regularizar el impuesto de sociedades y el del IVA tras una inspección de la Agencia Tributaria vasca




www.elconfidencial.com




3 millones, Imagino que será por el motivo de siempre


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 May 2021)




----------



## Beto (5 May 2021)

te recomiendo el catalogo de Leuchtturm. Tienes su web, aunque no es lo mismo....cada año voy a la tienda a por él (aunque entras en un circulo de vicio y coleccionismo xD)
miralo que hay de todo y mas



Edito para una pregunta....si tengo una moneda de 31mm, la capsula que compre deberá ser de 31.5mm no? Se que es una pregunta tonta pero me hago un lio


----------



## FranMen (5 May 2021)

Ya lo hablamos hace unos años, más que confiscación será un impuesto a los MPs, cada año una mordida de lo que tengamos ahorrado (aparte de la mordida de la inflación e intereses-):








Así es la subida de impuestos prometida por el Gobierno a Bruselas: peajes, patrimonio, cotizaciones...


El Gobierno plantea una ambiciosa subida de impuestos para elevar los ingresos y cerrar la brecha de recaudación con Europa que tendrá que entrar en vigor al inicio de 2023




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Beto (5 May 2021)

gracias!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (5 May 2021)

Nuestro amigo Sergi GoldenAge ha cerrado su canal de Telegram. 

Empezó bien, pero se había convertido en un gallinero con 800 miembros. Amenazas e insultos cada vez más frecuentes y pocas aportaciones interesantes.

Y yo que pensaba que los metaleros éramos gente civilizada...


----------



## Silver94 (5 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Nuestro amigo Sergi GoldenAge ha cerrado su canal de Telegram.
> 
> Empezó bien, pero se había convertido en un gallinero con 800 miembros. Amenazas e insultos cada vez más frecuentes y pocas aportaciones interesantes.
> 
> Y yo que pensaba que los metaleros éramos gente civilizada...



Yo suelo entrar de vez en cuando al grupo de Facebook, pero la verdad es que sube un video y tiene 2 o 3 comentarios, nada más. Al menos hay otros usuarios que de vez en cuando cuelgan cosas interesantes.


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

Beto dijo:


> te recomiendo el catalogo de Leuchtturm. Tienes su web, aunque no es lo mismo....cada año voy a la tienda a por él (aunque entras en un circulo de vicio y coleccionismo xD)
> miralo que hay de todo y mas
> 
> 
> ...



No. La cápsula que compres deberá ser de 31mm. En cápsulas te dicen la medida exacta para la moneda de medida exacta.


----------



## Beto (5 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No. La cápsula que compres deberá ser de 31mm. En cápsulas te dicen la medida exacta para la moneda de medida exacta.



ok, es me daba miedo pedir la medida exacta y que quedase la moneda atrapada


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

En general veo que hay algunos compañeros que no estáis muy familiarizados con las cápsulas y estas son muy importantes para mantener la moneda en condiciones óptimas sobre todo las de plata. Pero para las de oro de pureza 999.9 también son muy importantes porque es muy fácil que se rayen.

Si os preocupa el precio aquí es donde yo las suelo comprar por la variedad que tienen y buen precio. Y la cápsula no es un gasto es una inversión.
Nunca entenderé que haya tiendas que manden monedas de oro sin su cápsula con el coste ridículo que tienen.





__





Capsulas para monedas - LuzDeFaro (Distribuidor Leuchtturm en España, Portugal y Sudamerica) - Accesorios numismaticos y filatelicos. Numismatica. Albumes, capsulas y hojas de monedas.


Leuchtturm. Capsulas para monedas - Luz de Faro es distribuidor de material y accesorios para numismática y filatélia de productos Leuchtturm (Faro) en España y Portugal. Material numismatico, accesorios numismaticos, material filatelico, para el coleccionismo de monedas, billetes, sellos...



www.luzdefaro.es


----------



## IvanRios (5 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> En general veo que hay algunos compañeros que no estáis muy familiarizados con las cápsulas y estas son muy importantes para mantener la moneda en condiciones óptimas sobre todo las de plata. Pero para las de oro de pureza 999.9 también son muy importantes porque es muy fácil que se rayen.
> 
> Si os preocupa el precio aquí es donde yo las suelo comprar por la variedad que tienen y buen precio. Y la cápsula no es un gasto es una inversión.
> Nunca entenderé que haya tiendas que manden monedas de oro sin su cápsula con el coste ridículo que tienen.
> ...



Tengo unas Maple (diámetro 38) en cápsulas de 39 (aprovechando que las tenía sin uso), pero esa holgura de más podría ponerlas "menos guapas" de forma más acelerada. He leído que comentabas sobre las ultra intercept. ¿Lo ideal sería pues para unas Maple unas ultra intercept de 38?


----------



## sashimi (5 May 2021)

Ahora que hablamos de cápsulas. Tengo unas panditas en su bolsa de la mint selladas. Me recomendáis que las meta en una cápsula? Es que no sé si el plástico ese es un PVC y se me van a quedar feas. Pero sacarlas de ahí con los bien que están...


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Tengo unas Maple (diámetro 38) en cápsulas de 39 (aprovechando que las tenía sin uso), pero esa holgura de más podría ponerlas "menos guapas" de forma más acelerada. He leído que comentabas sobre las ultra intercept. ¿Lo ideal sería pues para unas Maple unas ultra intercept de 38?



Las Ultra Intercept son más caras ( sobre 1 euro cada una más envío ) y estas mejor para las monedas con valor seminumismático como una Spiderman o monedas de tirada limitada y demás.

La Maple que es bullion básica va sobrada en una cápsula normal y si tienes unas cuantas, como más de 10 por ejemplo, las puedes guardar en un tubo de monedas sin la cápsula y poniéndole la bolsita antihumedad y una pequeña tira antideslustre. El tubo vacío puede costar 2 euros o así.


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Ahora que hablamos de cápsulas. Tengo unas panditas en su bolsa de la mint selladas. Me recomendáis que las meta en una cápsula? Es que no sé si el plástico ese es un PVC y se me van a quedar feas. Pero sacarlas de ahí con los bien que están...



Es cierto que el PVC no es aconsejable para guardar las monedas de plata pero en el caso de que sean monedas que vienen así de la Mint no es recomendable sacarlas de ahí. Primero porque es una garantía ya que ese plástico lleva las marcas originales de la Mint y que nunca se haya sacado de ahí da la confianza de que no va a tener ningún problema de marcas o rayones.

Y segundo, no sé porque motivo parece ser que ese PVC no les afecta y no se suelen poner feas. Tengo unas Maple con privy Titanic que son de 1998 y están como nuevas.


----------



## timi (5 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ya lo hablamos hace unos años, más que confiscación será un impuesto a los MPs, cada año una mordida de lo que tengamos ahorrado (aparte de la mordida de la inflación e intereses-):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que ahorros?


----------



## IvanRios (5 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Las Ultra Intercept son más caras ( sobre 1 euro cada una más envío ) y estas mejor para las monedas con valor seminumismático como una Spiderman o monedas de tirada limitada y demás.
> 
> La Maple que es bullion básica va sobrada en una cápsula normal y si tienes unas cuantas, como más de 10 por ejemplo, las puedes guardar en un tubo de monedas sin la cápsula y poniéndole la bolsita antihumedad y una pequeña tira antideslustre. El tubo vacío puede costar 2 euros o así.



¿Y lo de tenerlas en cápsulas de 39 para diámetro 38 tampoco pasaría nada o sería recomendable comprar sí o sí de 38?


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Y lo de tenerlas en cápsulas de 39 para diámetro 38 tampoco pasaría nada o sería recomendable comprar sí o sí de 38?



Creo que no pasaría nada pero cuando a mí me pasa eso me molesta mucho esa pequeña holgura y procuro hacerme con la cápsula correcta, me pone nervioso que `baile´ dentro de la cápsula aunque sólo sea por 1 mm.


----------



## PLACOINS (5 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Y lo de tenerlas en cápsulas de 39 para diámetro 38 tampoco pasaría nada o sería recomendable comprar sí o sí de 38?



Lo mejor es que cada capsula sea de la medida exacta de la pieza , pero no pasa nada por tenerla en una capsula un poquito mayor. Si la pieza la guardas y no la tocas , da lo mismo que tenga un poquito de holgura la capsula , pero si es para tenerla a mano , cogerla .... lo mejor es que no se mueva nada dentro de la capsula , evitando roces . Un saludo.


----------



## antoniussss (5 May 2021)

Hablando de capsulas, tengo unas monedas lingotes de 10 oz y no encuentro ninguna capsula rectangular para ese tamaño, ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hablando de capsulas, tengo unas monedas lingotes de 10 oz y no encuentro ninguna capsula rectangular para ese tamaño, ¿Alguna sugerencia?



¿ Cuantas necesitas ?

¿ Cual es la moneda lingote de 10 oz ? Lo pregunto para saber que medidas tiene y ver si te valdrán las cápsulas o no.


----------



## antoniussss (5 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> ¿ Cuantas necesitas ?
> 
> ¿ Cual es la moneda lingote de 10 oz ? Lo pregunto para saber que medidas tiene y ver si te valdrán las cápsulas o no.



4, las de GameStop to the moon xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## quaver (5 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Me han pedido ayer y hoy 120 kilos de plata en lingotes que no tengo y trataré de cubrir la próxima semana. La gente se
> 
> Estoy despierto esperando 2 horas que abra Ciode para cubrir las ventas de la noche y ver cuánto tiene en stock hoy disponible para mí.



¿Por qué pasar por CIODE y no comprar directamente a las mints?


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> 4, las de GameStop to the moon xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



¿ Es esta ?


----------



## TradingMetales (5 May 2021)

quaver dijo:


> ¿Por qué pasar por CIODE y no comprar directamente a las mints?



A sempsa? Sí, los retrasos son incluso más largos por no ser cliente de toda la vida. Estoy en ello, me falta la cuenta bancaria. Y si no se tienen varios kilos de granalla lista y dinero en cuenta, sempsa no da lingotes. Salvo comprando su granalla, más cara y necesitando más dinero en cuenta. Si al final saco la tienda servirá para financiar la adquisición por transferencia.

Ha salido un King Kong de Bélgica (es de Mónaco) que viene a por kilos de plata y oro a España. Tengo ya mi mejor cliente. Os voy a comprar todo ese oro que tenéis ya que no es tacaño el tipo. Quiere plata pero el peso le supone un problema. Por Wallapop, anunciando el lingote de 5 kilos a 4400 €. Si es todo verdad, puedo dedicarme a este tipo. Os animo a que busquéis a alguien así, supongo que si la vida os lo tiene que dar, os lo dará. Podéis tener un sueldo tranquilamente, y si no tenéis metal compartimos los beneficios, a fin de cuentas si están viniendo de Europa a rondar la plata de por aquí, por algo debe ser.


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> A sempsa? Sí, los retrasos son incluso más largos por no ser cliente de toda la vida. Estoy en ello, me falta la cuenta bancaria. Y si no se tienen varios kilos de granalla lista y dinero en cuenta, sempsa no da lingotes. Salvo comprando su granalla, más cara y necesitando más dinero en cuenta. Si al final saco la tienda servirá para financiar la adquisición por transferencia.



A ver, si tanto quieres vender porque no pones un apartado de cápsulas y tubos para monedas y tubos para cápsulas. Lo mismo no dabas a basto con los pedidos que te haríamos.

Los tubos para cápsulas como estos son muy difíciles de conseguir y muy útiles para guardar monedas encapsuladas. Las cápsulas para medidas especiales como el lingote de 10 oz también. Igualmente cápsulas especiales con borde en color rojo o para monedas de 2 oz como las Queen´s beasts.


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No, debería ser 31,5, por el bien de la moneda.



Error, el diámetro de las cápsulas de 31mm están pensadas para monedas de 31mm.


----------



## TradingMetales (5 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> A ver, si tanto quieres vender porque no pones un apartado de cápsulas y tubos para monedas y tubos para cápsulas. Lo mismo no dabas a basto con los pedidos que te haríamos.
> 
> Los tubos para cápsulas como estos son muy difíciles de conseguir y muy útiles para guardar monedas encapsuladas. Las cápsulas para medidas especiales como el lingote de 10 oz también. Igualmente cápsulas especiales con borde en color rojo o para monedas de 2 oz como las Queen´s beasts.



Gracias, las tengo embolsadas de manera individual. Yo en las monedas de 999 tengo recorte, el día 11 recibo 15 kilos, me llegan muy lentas, tengo que dedicarme a granalla y lingotes, o monedas nacionales. Meto por ejemplo 20 paquillos embolsados individulmente, dentro de una bolsa, y 5 bolsas dentro de otra que hacen 100. He decidido no vender monedas de momento, no sólo por falta de stock, sino que no voy a competir con precios tipo dracma en su mejor moneda esperando, salvo que vengan con mucho fiat. Así que me dedicaré más a los grandes, a los que apilan kilos o monsterbox, o paquillos o karlillos por millar o duros de 500 en 500.


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Gracias, las tengo embolsadas de manera individual. Yo en las monedas de 999 tengo recorte, el día 11 recibo 15 kilos, me llegan muy lentas, tengo que dedicarme a granalla y lingotes, o monedas nacionales. Meto por ejemplo 20 paquillos embolsados individulmente, dentro de una bolsa, y 5 bolsas dentro de otra que hacen 100. He decidido no vender monedas de momento, no sólo por falta de stock, sino que no voy a competir con precios tipo dracma en su mejor moneda esperando, salvo que vengan con mucho fiat. Así que me dedicaré más a los grandes, a los que apilan kilos o monsterbox, o paquillos o karlillos por millar o duros de 500 en 500.



Bueno, yo lo decía por vender accesorios para monedas tipo cápsulas y tubos de los cuales hay en USA pero no aquí, pero comprendo que igual esos accesorios no dejan suficiente margen.


----------



## TradingMetales (5 May 2021)

Respecto a las cápsulas, las 2 monedas de kilo del Congo que he comprado, iban con capsula justa que no ajusta en su totalidad. Si alguien sabe de alguna capsula de kilo exacta para esa moneda sería bueno saberlo.


----------



## Daviot (5 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Error, deberías consultar algún experto en estos temas, te dirá que 31,50. Si tienes oportunidad en alguna tienda consúltalo por correo o presencial. Nunca tienes que coger una cápsula tan justa.



Sólo tienes que mirar en cualquier web de venta de monedas que la cápsula que te aconsejan es la del mismo diámetro de la moneda. Y repito que si coges una capsula de 31mm para una moneda de 31 esta entra perfectamente, nada de justa como dices.


----------



## Jacda (5 May 2021)

Buenas a todos. 
Particularmente uso la capsula de los mismos milimetros, igual esta mal, no lo se, pero una de 0.5mm mas flojea y baila dentro. Tambien es verdad, que las que viene en capsulas puestas por la tienda suelen ser algo mayor, pero las que vienen de fabrica suelen ser exactas.
Las capsulas son baratas, coge de diferentes medidas y las vas usando segun veas.


----------



## timi (6 May 2021)




----------



## FranMen (6 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 651811



You are not spending, you’re expanding your money to the future


----------



## Furillo (6 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 651811



We're not spending or investing,

WE'RE SAVING


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> We’re buying money!



We´re buying real money!


----------



## estupeharto (6 May 2021)




----------



## IvanRios (6 May 2021)

*Un estudio revela que los ciudadanos alemanes acumulan 9.100 toneladas de oro*


*Según un reciente estudio realizado por una universidad alemana, los ciudadanos de este país han aumentado sus posesiones de oro en los dos últimos años y acumulan en sus domicilios unas 9.100 toneladas de metal precioso.*
El estudio ha sido realizado por la *Universidad de Steinbeis*, una universidad privada fundada en Berlín en 1998, y fue encargado a ésta por el *Reisebank*. La forma de realizar el estudio ha sido por medio de entrevistas telefónicas a más de 2.000 ciudadanos alemanes mayores de edad.
Según las conclusiones del mismo, *los hogares alemanes poseen más de 9.089 toneladas de oro, unas 270 toneladas más* que la cantidad que se había estimado en el anterior estudio de este tipo, realizado en *2019*.
Esta cantidad de oro que los alemanes acumulan en sus hogares *representa más del 6% de las reservas mundiales* de este metal precioso, con una valoración, a precios actuales, de alrededor de *616.000 millones de euros*.
De la cantidad total de oro, se estima que alrededor del *41,7% se encuentra en forma de monedas y pequeños lingotes*, es decir, unas *5.194 toneladas*.
En el estudio realizado en *2019*, la proporción de monedas y lingotes sobre el total era aún mayor: el *55%*, equivalente a *4.925 toneladas*.
El estudio revela también algunas conclusiones interesantes, como que el *93,2% de los encuestados se confiesa satisfecho con su inversión en oro (frente al 91% de 2019)*; que el *5%* de ellos *han comprado oro por primera vez*; y que *más de tres cuartas partes* de los encuestados *planean aumentar sus compras de oro* en el futuro próximo (*78%* en la anterior encuesta).
De media, cada inversor en oro gastó *4.250 euros* durante los últimos *dos años*.

En cuanto a la motivación para invertir en oro, las principales respuestas de los ciudadanos alemanes encuestados han sido las siguientes: *mantenimiento del patrimonio (43,9%)*, protección frente a la *inflación (33%)*, cuestiones *estéticas* *(31,1%)* o el sentimiento de poseer *un activo de inversión tangible (29,7%)*.
Otro dato llamativo es que el porcentaje de inversores en oro pertenecientes a la llamada *‘Generación Z’* (los nacidos entre 1995 y 2010) se ha incrementado durante la pandemia, pasando de *15,6 al 23,3%*.
Sin duda, unas conclusiones interesantes que ponen de relieve un hecho ya conocido: la *experiencia de los alemanes* en situaciones económicas complicadas, como la *hiperinflación* de los años 20 del siglo pasado o la situación en que quedó su economía tras las dos guerras mundiales, les hace *confiar en activos refugio como el oro *para proteger su patrimonio.
De hecho, Alemania suele ser el líder europeo en cuanto a inversión en oro físico.


----------



## fff (6 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Otro dato llamativo es que el porcentaje de inversores en oro pertenecientes a la llamada *‘Generación Z’* (los nacidos entre 1995 y 2010) se ha incrementado durante la pandemia, pasando de *15,6 al 23,3%*.



Me cuesta mucho creer esto... el chaval "medio" de 25 años no sabe que es el oro ni para que sirve


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A mi me parece mucho que cada ciudadano alemán posea una media de 3,5 Onzas en oro.
> 
> Quizás nos cuenten esto para invitar a que los lectores se apunten a la tendencia.
> 
> La pena es que la gente anda muy perdida, sobre todo en este tema, ojalá la gente se acostumbrara a manejarse con metales y todos pudieran hacer pagos y cobros con onzas de plata, para lo pequeño del día a día, y oro para lo gordo.



A mí me cuesta todavía más creer que lo confiesen en una encuesta telefónica


----------



## Furillo (6 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> A mí me cuesta todavía más creer que lo confiesen en una encuesta telefónica



Los alemanes son muy discretos para esos temas, a mí también me extraña.

Otra cosa, dicen en el artículo que los particulaes germanos tienen 9000 Tn de oro (casi la mitad en lingotes y monedas), lo que supondría un 6% de las reservas mundiales pero si no me falla la memoria, EEUU tiene 8000 Tn. Algo no me cuadra.


----------



## Paolo Brasil (6 May 2021)

Vaya *antoniussss , me alegra ver, siempre desde el respeto, que en estos foros también hay niños con diversidad funcional y cognitiva... cobras paguitas y por eso tienes tiempo de escribir gilipolleces y de leerme?*
Un cordial saludo


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Los alemanes son muy discretos para esos temas, a mí también me extraña.
> 
> Otra cosa, dicen en el artículo que los particulaes germanos tienen 9000 Tn de oro (casi la mitad en lingotes y monedas), lo que supondría un 6% de las reservas mundiales pero si no me falla la memoria, EEUU tiene 8000 Tn. Algo no me cuadra.



Pero, esos 8000 se refiere al gobierno no a los particulares, verdad?


----------



## dmb001 (6 May 2021)

El estado alemán tiene a día de hoy 3748.9 toneladas de oro, así que esas 8 mil deben ser de bancos y particulares. Y eso contando que las toneladas de oro que tenían en Fort Knox todavía estén ahí, que eso es un misterio, no sé si EEUU las ha dejado repatriar a Alemania o no. Se decía que se las habían pulido hace décadas así a lo loco, vete a saber. No estoy al tanto del estado de esa conspiración.

Sólo en Alemania y Austria se han visto colas de gente en los bancos queriendo comprar oro durante la pandemia mientras en el resto de países comprábamos papel de wc, cerveza y levadura. Están a otro nivel.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 May 2021)

Aquí un artículo del periódico gubernamental chino hablando de los objetivos que tienen con el yuan digital. Dejo traducción de Google de los principales párrafos:






DCEP anticipated to set a new global standard for genuine digital currencies - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





*Se anticipa que DCEP establecerá un nuevo estándar global para monedas digitales genuinas.*


_El DCEP se basa en el yuan, que está en camino de volverse más internacional. Aunque el DCEP no está vinculado a una canasta de monedas o un ancla, tener la misma función que el yuan lo hace más creíble. El yuan está ahora involucrado en acuerdos de intercambio de divisas con varios otros países. *China también ha estado agregando los futuros de oro dominados por el yuan a la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghai, forjando lazos más fuertes entre el yuan y el oro.

Se pondrá a prueba el sistema financiero internacional centrado en el dólar estadounidense. Si no responde con prontitud, la posición ventajosa de Estados Unidos se debilitará y quedará rezagada con respecto al modelo económico actual y la infraestructura financiera tecnológica, que ahora están en constante desarrollo. Los bancos centrales de todo el mundo, incluidos el PBC, el Banco de Inglaterra y el Banco Central de la Federación de Rusia, continúan investigando sobre las monedas digitales soberanas y entablan una cooperación más estrecha.

Es probable que se forme una red completamente nueva de emisión de divisas y liquidaciones cambiarias internacionales. El dólar estadounidense se verá obligado a seguir y sumarse a la tendencia.

Una vez que surja DCEP, la supervisión de otras monedas digitales e instituciones financieras será más conveniente con una gestión de interfaz técnica. La moneda digital del PBC crea una infraestructura financiera completamente nueva. La gestión de la interfaz técnica puede determinar si determinadas instituciones financieras con licencia pueden conectarse o no a la infraestructura financiera.*_

Resumen:
-Desafio al sistema monetario basado en el dólar
-Nueva estructura financiera que obligará al resto a adaptarse a ella para poder competir
-La mención al mercado de oro denominado en yuanes deja entrever que habrá algún tipo de vinculación con el oro (recordemos que la China Gold Association es uno de los encargados de la elaboración de los planes quinquenales). Lo que respalda al yuan en este nuevo escenario son sus acuerdos de intercambio de divisas y su convertibilidad en oro a través del SGE

Nota: DCEP (digital currency electronic payment) es la forma en la que llaman al yuan digital


----------



## IvanRios (6 May 2021)

Oro rompiendo los 1.800 en estos momentos


----------



## L'omertá (6 May 2021)

Parece que se va a quedar buen día.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (6 May 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Parece que se va a quedar buen día.



Si, quien lo iba a decir...


----------



## TomBolillo (6 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Oro rompiendo los 1.800 en estos momentos





L'omertá dijo:


> Parece que se va a quedar buen día.





Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Si, quien lo iba a decir...




@romanillo


----------



## Daviot (6 May 2021)

No echemos las campanas al vuelo tan pronto. Todavía tiene que romper el techo del canal bajista y confirmar rotura.


----------



## snoopi (6 May 2021)

entiendo que hablais de 1800 dolares?????????


----------



## derepen (6 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No echemos las campanas al vuelo tan pronto. Todavía tiene que romper el techo del canal bajista y confirmar rotura.



Todo es posible pero...









La inflación bulle en Brasil, índice de precios al productor de marzo toca récord de 33,5% Por Reuters


La inflación bulle en Brasil, índice de precios al productor de marzo toca récord de 33,5%




www.google.com


----------



## Daviot (6 May 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Todo es posible pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si todos estamos de acuerdo en que tiene que subir el precio del oro pero las fuerzas malvadas juegan sus cartas ( Ahora donde dijeron digo dicen Diego cambiando el discurso de que no iban a subir tipos hasta al menos 2023 a bueno, igual hay que subir tipos. Janet Yellen dixit. ) y se guardan un as en la manga, que a parte de la subida de tipos es el tipo de los bonos USA a 10 años que ahora está al 1,65 % y tienen margen para hacer que suba al menos al 2 %.


----------



## Daviot (6 May 2021)

Porque no olvidemos como va va la M2, esa si que va to the moon y sin frenos.







Y en cambio la velocidad de circulación ha caído a niveles nunca vistos en décadas. Y ya todos sabemos que pasó después de la guerra en la República de Weimar cuando subió la velocidad de circulación del dinero.


----------



## antoniussss (6 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> ¿ Es esta ?



yess


----------



## Daviot (6 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> yess



Vale, estoy mirando a ver si doy con las medidas que tiene.


----------



## Daviot (6 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> yess



Pues malas noticias, porque ni siquiera en la página web de Silvergoldbull que es la que la emite, ni en la página web de Silvertowne que es quien la acuña tienen ninguna referencia sobre sus dimensiones por lo que tendrás que medirla con cuidado con un calibre o pié de rey y ver si te valen estas que te pongo en el enlace.









Bar Capsule 10 oz | buy online | silberling.de


Bar Capsule 10 oz - Bar Capsule 10 oz These bar capsules are hard, crystal clear, and consist of two pieces that snap together providing superior long-term protection for your bars collection. Highlig




www.silberling.de


----------



## timi (7 May 2021)

Se acerca la hora de la verdad.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





La agenta 2030 se les queda corta ,,, tendrán que cambiar el titulo a agenta 2025,,, y del 25 al 30 ya será zona zombi o madmax.
No tendrás nada i serás feliz , no lo veo compatible mas allá del 2025.


----------



## timi (7 May 2021)

*MMT DE BIDEN - MÁS TEORÍA DEL DINERO*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 5 DE MAYO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS234 
El objetivo número uno de un presidente de Estados Unidos es ser reelegido. Para lograrlo, no basta con ser guapo o hablar bien.
No, la única forma de ser reelegido es comprando votos. El precio de los votos varía según el estado de la economía. Al final de un ciclo, se necesita relativamente poco ya que la economía estaba a punto de cambiar de todos modos.
*LOS LÍDERES SON INSTRUMENTOS DE SU TIEMPO*
Un presidente o primeros ministros son instrumentos de su tiempo y, por lo tanto, están allí para ejecutar el único plan viable. Un buen ejemplo de líderes que llegaron a tiempo fueron Thatcher y Reagan. Después de un período de alta inflación y lento crecimiento, combinado con mercados bursátiles débiles, estos dos líderes fueron elegidos, con razón, para gestionar la recuperación y el fuerte período de crecimiento que se avecinaba.
Otro ejemplo de un líder que se convirtió en Primer Ministro en el momento adecuado fue Churchill, quien fue nombrado al comienzo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Fue un líder brillante en un período de guerra.
*Biden es otro excelente ejemplo de un líder que fue elegido porque es el mejor candidato para que Estados Unidos sobreviva los próximos 4 años.
El problema es que el paciente, EE. UU., ¿Podría no sobrevivir?*
*LA PRUEBA DE MMT MÁS GRANDE DE LA HISTORIA*
Entonces, ¿será que la operación será exitosa pero el paciente falleció?
Lamentablemente, creo que lo último es más probable. Porque el programa en el que se están embarcando Biden y sus consortes será la mayor prueba de MMT (Teoría Monetaria Moderna) en la historia.
Claramente, Biden ha entendido mal la abreviatura y pensó que significaba MÁS TEORÍA DEL DINERO, ya que simplemente gasta más y más y más.
MMT es solo una extensión de la economía keynesiana. En términos simples, todo lo que se necesite en forma de requisitos monetarios que tenga el país, simplemente imprímalo.
Entonces, si la gente no tiene trabajo, simplemente imprima dinero y déselo. Si las empresas se hunden, simplemente deles fondos suficientes para sobrevivir. Si los bancos con sus préstamos imprudentes y su especulación están al borde de la insolvencia, simplemente imprima y déles lo que necesiten para que puedan continuar con sus políticas crediticias irresponsables. Después de todo, la alta dirección necesita sus grandes bonificaciones y alguien o algo tiene que pagar por eso, y MMT es el instrumento perfecto para lograrlo.
Y Biden, después de 100 días, ha sido un usuario magistral de MMT.
Su programa inicial de gastar $ 6 billones es perfecto para MMT.
Para aquellos que no pueden mantenerse al día con sus gastos derrochadores, permítanme recordarles que estos $ 6 billones “insignificantes” consisten en el plan de estímulo de $ 1,9 billones, $ 2,3 billones de gasto en infraestructura y $ 1,8 billones de expansión de la red de seguridad social.
*GASTAR $ 6 TRILLONES EN 100 DÍAS*
¡Es increíble lo elegante que se puede aplicar el MMT para gastar $ 6 billones en 100 días O $ 60 MIL MILLONES POR DÍA!
Lo bueno es que nunca es necesario devolver el dinero. No, en lugar de reembolsar debes imprimir cada vez más. Y para pagar la deuda imprime aún más.
Por supuesto, es fácil pagar el servicio de la deuda a tipos de interés prácticamente nulos. Entonces, ¿qué sucede si las tasas suben al 5%, al 10% o incluso al 15% como en la década de 1970? (Lo recuerdo bien).
Bueno, eso tampoco representa ningún obstáculo basado en MMT. Simplemente imprime aún más.
*¡Estados Unidos está "listo para el despegue", acaba de declarar Biden al Congreso!*
Qué razón tiene y con el cohete de lanzamiento MMT ni siquiera el cielo es el límite.
*$ 50 BILLONES DE DEUDA EN 4 AÑOS NO SERÁN SUFICIENTES*
Gastar $ 6 billones no es nada, una vez que Biden & Yellen se pongan en marcha, el gasto total y los déficits seguramente superarán los $ 30 billones en los próximos 4 años.







En noviembre de 2016, cuando Trump fue elegido, pronostiqué que la deuda de Estados Unidos sería de $ 28 billones y al final de sus 4 años y luego $ 40 billones en 2025.
Los $ 28t ya sucedieron y, aunque nadie en 2016 pensó que $ 40t fuera posible para 2022, ese pronóstico ahora parece demasiado bajo. Al menos $ 50t ahora es bastante seguro. Y podría ser mucho más alto.
Los 28 billones de dólares en 2021 y los 40 billones de dólares en 2025 no requerían ningún genio. Los seres humanos son muy predecibles e incluyen presidentes. En los últimos 40 años, la deuda estadounidense se ha duplicado cada 8 años. Así, el pronóstico se basó en la herramienta más básica y al mismo tiempo más confiable que es la historia.
*DEUDA HASTA 31X - IMPUESTOS HASTA 6X*
Lo que es aún más aterrador en la tabla anterior es que, si bien la deuda se ha multiplicado por 31 en 40 años, los ingresos fiscales solo han aumentado en 6 veces.
Por tanto, nadie debe creer que el gobierno de Estados Unidos tiene la intención de pagar su deuda. Con la excepción de un par de años (no en los años de Clinton, cuando la deuda aumentaba todos los años), la deuda de Estados Unidos ha aumentado cada año desde principios de la década de 1930.
Y como dije anteriormente en el artículo, no hay necesidad de pagar la deuda con MMT. El propósito de MMT es imprimir constante e irresponsablemente cantidades cada vez mayores de dinero sin valor.
Porque esta hermosa teoría de la TMM, por definición, nunca puede quedarse sin dinero.
Pero como dijo Ayn Rand:
*"PODEMOS
IGNORAR LA REALIDAD, PERO NO PODEMOS IGNORAR LAS CONSECUENCIAS DE IGNORAR LA REALIDAD".*
El clan MMT (incluida la actual Administración) ignora claramente la realidad. Y, lamentablemente, son totalmente ajenos al hecho de que EL PIPER DEBE SER PAGADO.
Ignorar las consecuencias de las acciones imprudentes siempre es muy costoso al final. Una larga fila de presidentes ha logrado engañar a la gente durante décadas entregando una economía que está agobiada por una deuda cada vez mayor.
*PROBLEMA DE BURBUJA*
Los riesgos que ahora amenazan a Estados Unidos son cada uno de la magnitud de un misil con una ojiva nuclear.
Es muy probable que la Burbuja sea pinchada por uno de los misiles de la ilustración mucho antes de que terminen los próximos 4 años.







Es imposible decir qué misil impactará primero, pero lo que está muy claro es que cualquiera de ellos tendría un impacto devastador en la economía estadounidense.
Digamos que MMT funcionará durante algún tiempo, ya que beneficia enormemente a los líderes y a los ricos. Pero una consecuencia que la mayoría de los observadores ignora es la moneda. *El dólar ya ha perdido un 84% en términos reales en este siglo. * La tasa actual de impresión de dinero se acelerará este otoño.
Esto, a su vez, ejercerá una enorme presión sobre el mercado de bonos, las tasas de interés y el mercado de valores.
Con todas estas siniestras amenazas, esta saga simplemente no puede terminar bien. El problema de la burbuja La economía estadounidense es tan frágil que no se puede salvar. *Pronto aprenderemos que MMT fue una mentira masiva y el mayor engaño económico de la historia.*
*MERCADOS*
Las acciones están en el proceso de terminar un importante mercado alcista secular, ya sea que haya durado 200 años o incluso 2000 años. Solo los historiadores del futuro lo sabrán.
Lo que sí sabemos es que es un juego de tazas pronosticar el momento exacto del final de un ciclo de esta magnitud.
Si tomamos el Dow como ejemplo, podemos ver en el gráfico que es poco probable que este movimiento exponencial termine bien. La pronunciada subida desde marzo de 2020 es histórica y no se ha producido antes en los últimos 50 años.







Tanto técnica como fundamentalmente, las acciones están llegando al final de este ciclo secular, ya sea que tarde unas pocas semanas o unos meses.
Algunas personas dirán que sueno como un disco rayado. Pero están perdiendo el punto. No me importa cuando el mercado llegue al tope. Lo único que me importa es que los inversores se protejan a sí mismos de perder una gran parte de su riqueza cuando este mercado cambie. Porque el riesgo ahora es extremo.
Recibí un correo electrónico de un lector hoy que entiende lo que estoy tratando de lograr:
_“¡Gracias por estos artículos que escribes! Intento leer todos los que me envían. Escuché a alguien decir que eres como un disco rayado, sigues repitiendo el mismo mensaje una y otra vez. Prefiero decir que eres una de las voces más importantes que no se ha desviado de las lamentables realidades que realmente no tenemos más remedio que afrontar. Estoy de acuerdo con muchas de tus opiniones. Gracias de nuevo"._
Ahora estamos en un momento de la historia y de la inversión en el que no se trata de ganar la mayor cantidad de dinero, sino de perder la menor cantidad posible.
Prácticamente no habrá ganadores en el mercado bajista secular que se avecina para la economía mundial. Todo será cuestión de supervivencia.
Como saben la mayoría de los lectores, el equipo de MAM cree que la mayor posibilidad de supervivencia financiera es realizar una inversión importante en oro y plata físicos, almacenados fuera de un frágil sistema bancario.
A lo largo de la historia, esta ha sido siempre la mejor forma de preservación de la riqueza.
_Fuente original: Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland_


----------



## timi (7 May 2021)

Otro gran articulo,, no paras @antorob 









Ellos nos mienten y nosotros no queremos saber la verdad.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





El amargo despertar, dentro de algún tiempo, no mucho, se parecerá bastante al proceso que experimentan los que descubren de verdad, que es Matrix.


----------



## estupeharto (8 May 2021)

Interesante canal el de este ruso cargado de sensatez en todos sus videos.
Un buen contrapunto y análisis.

Aquí algunas muestras


----------



## estupeharto (8 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> Se acerca la hora de la verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que para fabricar y poner en marcha cualquier cosa se ha utilizado petróleo de la despensa.

Cuando eso no funcione se verá la verdadera y drástica situación.

Se habla mucho de que lo eléctrico será el sustituto salvador, pero para poner en marcha una infraestructura hace falta petróleo por un tubo. Como sangre que irriga un cuerpo.
Cuando falte será como estar dentro de un cubo e intentar levantarlo tirando uno mismo del asa.
Entonces se verá el problema.

Han esquivado durante décadas hablar de la realidad, desviando el tema hacia la población mundial, el cambio climático, terrorismo, plandemias,...

Cuando tengamos que mover el cubo sin ayuda de la despensa se verá la realidad. Aunque la seguirán tratando de ocultar... siempre por nuestro bien...


----------



## Spielzeug (8 May 2021)

Intereses reales (interes del bono a 5 años menos la inflacion oficial) en negro y el precio del oro en amarillo.
Se puede ver que en los periodos de intereses reales negativos, el precio del oro se dispara. Aunque da la impresión de que aún nos encontramos lejos de los picos de 1975 y 1980, posiblemente estemos a niveles similares o peores ya que la medición de la inflación oficial cambió en los años 80:




El problema es que el actual volumen de deuda no permite una subida de los tipos de interes y la inlación se va a disparar por los que (sin maquillaje estadistico) vamos a ver el record historico en intereses negativos y se va a mantener asi durante mucho tiempo. 

Que pasara con el precio del oro?


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 May 2021)

Yo tengo la sensación de que vamos a ver un boom en el precio de los MP en breve.. es solo una sensación, pero los datos de empleo en USA vendría a confirmar esta sensación. Las cosas se van a poner jodidas señores.


----------



## timi (8 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 653492
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo le queda un camino , lo pueden tratar de retener como a una goma elástica con mas tensión cada día , pero cuando se les escape recuperara lo perdido con creces. Eso puede ser en un mes , un año o una década ,,, pero la naturaleza es muy tozuda y siempre termina recuperando su terreno.


----------



## timi (8 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo tengo la sensación de que vamos a ver un boom en el precio de los MP en breve.. es solo una sensación, pero los datos de empleo en USA vendría a confirmar esta sensación. Las cosas se van a poner jodidas señores.



yo también , pero podemos estar influenciados ,,, jeje ,


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2021)

Si están subiendo todas las materias primas, no hay motivo para no pensar que suba el oro y la plata.
El cobre ha pegado un brinco brutal, y el litio ya ni hablar empujado por las normativas verdes.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 May 2021)

De este largo e interesante artículo extraigo estos párrafos (traduccion googleiana):








Rising bond yields threaten financial markets


Commodity prices are now rising strongly, which so far is believed by market optimists to indicate recovering demand and, therefore, confirmation of economic recovery.




seekingalpha.com






Existe una idea errónea común que no concuerda con los hechos: que las tasas de interés más altas son malas para el precio del oro. Quienes promueven esta tontería asumen que el oro no tiene una tasa de interés y, por lo tanto, está en desventaja en comparación con el dinero fiduciario. Esto solo es cierto tanto para el oro físico como para el efectivo fiduciario cuando ni los billetes plegables ni el oro pagan intereses. Pero ambos pueden prestarse y alquilarse a prestatarios a cambio de intereses. Es solo que el interés en el dinero fiduciario efímero tiende a ser más alto que en el oro físico, porque el oro es la forma de dinero más estable sin riesgo de emisor.

El aumento de las tasas de interés en las monedas fiduciarias no es un impedimento para un aumento del precio del oro se confirma en el cuadro a continuación, que muestra cómo evolucionaron estas relaciones en la década de 1970.



La década no solo comenzó con el rendimiento del bono del Tesoro de EE. UU. A 1 año a menos del seis por ciento, terminando en más del doble, sino que el precio del oro aumentó de $ 35 a $ 524 a fines de la década. Además, el gráfico muestra que desde 1972 en adelante, el oro tendió a subir con el rendimiento del bono y bajar con él, desafiando a aquellos que no lograron comprender la verdadera relación.

Todo esto supone que el colapso del poder adquisitivo de las monedas fiduciarias llevará algún tiempo. Pero la verdad del asunto es que no sabemos ni el momento ni el tiempo que llevará. Es poco probable que se haga eco de las grandes inflaciones europeas de la década de 1920, porque en gran medida el comercio subsistió con la alternativa de dólares respaldados por oro, en lugar de monedas locales. Hoy, el colapso del dólar significará que es poco probable que haya una moneda alternativa disponible porque todas están ligadas al dólar.

Un colapso de los valores de los activos financieros que lleva a las monedas con ellos parece ser más común con una repetición de la burbuja de John Law y el posterior colapso, que por cierto fue un precursor del keynesianismo en acción. P*ero una moneda fiduciaria que llega a cero hoy podría llevar menos tiempo, dadas las comunicaciones modernas instantáneas. En ese caso, cualquiera que no planee hacerse con algo de oro y plata físicos con un alto grado de urgencia podría terminar hundiéndose con nada más que monedas fiduciarias sin valor*.


----------



## FranMen (8 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El problema es que para fabricar y poner en marcha cualquier cosa se ha utilizado petróleo de la despensa.
> 
> Cuando eso no funcione se verá la verdadera y drástica situación.
> 
> ...



Y no sólo petróleo, ¿cuánto de otros minerales hay que consumir para la energía verde? ¿Cuánta tierra hay que remover? ¿Cuánto petróleo hay que consumir para construir un coche eléctrico? ¿Y cuánto para producir la electricidad que lo mueva?
Sin hacer cuentas, un coche eléctrico contamina menos por donde pasa=ciudad pero más al planeta


----------



## estupeharto (8 May 2021)

Hay que vender y hacer negocio.
Luego quedará como lo que es, un vehículo que mola pero caro, para unos pocos.
Y eso ahora durante un tiempo, porque más adelante aún será más caro.
Otra cosa son los patinetes, que así acabarán muchos.


----------



## frankie83 (8 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Y no sólo petróleo, ¿cuánto de otros minerales hay que consumir para la energía verde? ¿Cuánta tierra hay que remover? ¿Cuánto petróleo hay que consumir para construir un coche eléctrico? ¿Y cuánto para producir la electricidad que lo mueva?
> Sin hacer cuentas, un coche eléctrico contamina menos por donde pasa=ciudad pero más al planeta



La gente no quiere razonar y solo que le dices “verde” se creen que algo es bueno para el planeta, pero muchos vemos el espejismo


----------



## mike69 (8 May 2021)

Intentar cuantificar el oro en términos reales es un error porque los índices de inflación están manipulados.

El oro tienes que medirlo comparándolo con el mercado inmobiliario, el mercado de acciones, el petróleo, y cualquier otro bien tangible.

Cuando el oro esté en burbuja pues hay que cambiarlo por otros bienes. Pero lo que está claro es que es el activo que mejor se ha comportado en una hiperinflación frente al inmobiliario y bolsa.

En deflación pierde menos valor frente a los otros activos.

Y esto no lo digo yo, lo dice Maloney.

Y Maloney es ladrillero porque el dice que el oro no produce una renta. Pero en el pasado, con los patrones monetarios metálicos o referenciados al oro si que han producido una renta.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 May 2021)

Al maloney le produce renta el oro en el momento que compra y vende. Y vende mucho. 

A mi me está rentando demasiado, estoy descubriendo un nuevo mundo de rentabilidad con metal físico que ríete de las criptos.


----------



## mike69 (8 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Al maloney le produce renta el oro en el momento que compra y vende. Y vende mucho.
> 
> A mi me está rentando demasiado, estoy descubriendo un nuevo mundo de rentabilidad con metal físico que ríete de las criptos.



Son plusvalías no rentas en un sentido estricto. Cierto es que los Bansters y los bancos centrales si le sacan rentas al oro con el carrygold.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 May 2021)

También tengo entendido que hay tiendas en usa o alemania que te dan el 3% a año por el oro, en oro o fiat. Por disponer de tu metal.


----------



## OBDC (8 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Está claro que trapicheando con los metales, entre lo que se pueda ganar al comprar y al vender, de cada 20 onzas que se mueven una va "pa la saca".
> 
> Pero también está claro que el tema conlleva ciertos y posibles riesgos, robos, estafas tanto en la autenticidad del material como en los posibles cobros en billetes falsos, desplazamientos para la compra/venta, tener que estar siempre alerta para que no te den el palo hace perder calidad de vida.



Pensaba que era una balsa de aceite este mercado.
Es interesante leer una opinión sincera de alguien que sabe de lo que va la historia.

"Siempre quise saber si puedo fastidiar a la gente más de lo que la fastidio"


----------



## mike69 (8 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> También tengo entendido que hay tiendas en usa o alemania que te dan el 3% a año por el oro, en oro o fiat. Por disponer de tu metal.



Puedes ampliar esto? Gracias


----------



## TradingMetales (8 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Está claro que trapicheando con los metales, entre lo que se pueda ganar al comprar y al vender, de cada 20 onzas que se mueven una va "pa la saca".
> 
> Pero también está claro que el tema conlleva ciertos y posibles riesgos, robos, estafas tanto en la autenticidad del material como en los posibles cobros en billetes falsos, desplazamientos para la compra/venta, tener que estar siempre alerta para que no te den el palo hace perder calidad de vida.



Por eso trato de juntarme con vosotros y que me vendáis. Esas cosas las revisáis vosotros.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 May 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Puedes ampliar esto? Gracias








Gold lease rate - What is GLR? | BullionByPost


The gold lease rate (GLR) is a financial term that refers to the cost or interest rate on a gold-back loan/swap. Learn more about the GLR.




www.bullionbypost.co.uk













Gold Leasing Explained


Kitco News' contributed commentary features articles and opinions from some of the top experts in the gold industry.



www.kitco.com





Estoy buscando la tienda, era noticia de hace años. Yo puedo ofrecer algo parecido y mejor.


----------



## mike69 (9 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Gold lease rate - What is GLR? | BullionByPost
> 
> 
> The gold lease rate (GLR) is a financial term that refers to the cost or interest rate on a gold-back loan/swap. Learn more about the GLR.
> ...



Tienes un privado

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (9 May 2021)

Cobre:
Produccion mundial 2020 20,1MTons
Precio 10361$/ton

Plata
Producción mundial 2020 25000 tons
Precio 882000$/ton

Ratio producción: 1:804
Ratio precio: 1:85
Ratio producción/precio: 9,45
Vamos que si la plata se pone a 27,45x9,45=*259,64*$....

.....pues NO pasaría nada,

Ambos metales con componente industrial.
Y encima con la desventaja para la plata que casi siempre viene como subproducto.

Para los que están pensando en que uyyyy no tengo plata pero no compro plata física a 27 que está muy cara.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Pebelsina (9 May 2021)

Buenos días. Había un hilo aquí para vender plata.
Alguien puede poner el enlace. Gracias.


----------



## Josebs (9 May 2021)

Pebelsina dijo:


> Buenos días. Había un hilo aquí para vender plata.
> Alguien puede poner el enlace. Gracias.







__





Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


Vendo solo por Bitcoin o ETH preferiblemente este último Si te llevas 1 - 1650€ (equivalente en Crypto) 2 - 1615€ cada una 3 - 1580€ cada una Las 4 - 1550€ cada una https://ibb.co/MCdHZGM https://ibb.co/MhHB23r https://ibb.co/m6GtJ15 https://ibb.co/wRMmb72 https://ibb.co/PDpZkxX Vendidas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pebelsina (9 May 2021)

Gracias


----------



## TomBolillo (9 May 2021)

Pebelsina dijo:


> Buenos días. Había un hilo aquí para vender plata.
> Alguien puede poner el enlace. Gracias.





Josebs dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pebelsina dijo:


> Gracias



Molan los pomperos con sentido común. No encuentra algo o no se entera y pregunta en un hilo que ya está abierto y que comparte temática y en un momento le resuelven la duda. Se ha ahorrado la apertura de un nuevo hilo y los posteriores insultos . Enhorabuena a los dos, hoy habéis salvado un gatito


----------



## mike69 (9 May 2021)

Muy interesante la explicación de José Llinares sobre la última subida del oro y la plata.


----------



## FranMen (9 May 2021)

Otro que vende:








Jeff Bezos vende acciones de Amazon por casi 5.000 millones de dólares en tan solo una semana


Se deshizo de casi 1,5 millones de títulos de la empresa.




actualidad.rt.com




Epidemia de divorcios


----------



## quaver (9 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Otro que vende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill Gates también vendió amazon (y otras tecnológicas) ...

_From Alibaba to Uber, Bill Gates sold 100% of his respective positions. He also reduced his position in Google, Apple, and Amazon by a whopping 50% – huge moves by any measure._
Bill Gates Buys Schrodinger Sells Amazon, Apple and Google in Q4 2020


----------



## FranMen (9 May 2021)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





——————-
Un país gran comprador de oro?: la India. Ahora imagino que parada por la pandemia. No se hasta que punto esto puede ayudar a contener la subida. Y no quiero ser mal pensado y que el tsunami indio ha ocurrido ahora por casualidad


----------



## IvanRios (9 May 2021)

*Escasez de suministro de plata: Lo que los inversores deben saber*
*Los metales preciosos recibieron un renovado interés como vehículos de inversión ante una pandemia mundial, como cobertura a prueba de inflación en un entorno económico cada vez más incierto. Ahora, los expertos afirman que la escasez de plata física podría dificultar la obtención de esta popular alternativa al oro.*

Los metales preciosos, como el oro y la plata, han conservado su papel de reservas de valor durante miles de años. Sin embargo, con la llegada de una pandemia mundial sin precedentes, estos metales parecen brillar con más fuerza, captando la atención de nuevos y ávidos inversores que esperan protegerse de la creciente volatilidad de los mercados económicos. A medida que los bancos centrales siguen imprimiendo dinero y los déficits se disparan, el oro y la plata parecen ser activos muy atractivos para incluir en las carteras de los inversores, lo que desgraciadamente también podría contribuir a una creciente escasez de oferta de oro y plata.

Mientras que el oro alcanzó su precio máximo histórico por encima de los 2.089 dólares la onza en el verano de 2020, la plata se ha quedado atrás, sin romper los mismos récords. Aun así, los inversores dicen que la carrera alcista de la plata debería haber llegado hace tiempo, ya que la plata suele seguir el curso del oro. Sin embargo, cuando llegue ese momento, las instituciones financieras podrían tener que enfrentarse a una realidad agobiante: el suministro de plata está amenazado.

*El cuento con moraleja de la escasez de suministro de paladio para los inversores en plata*
Willem Middelkoop es el fundador del Fondo de Inversión en Materias Primas y autor de “The Big Reset: Gold Wars and the Financial Endgame”. Durante años, ha advertido sobre la amenaza inminente de escasez en el suministro de metales preciosos. Ahora, dice Middelkoop, es sólo cuestión de tiempo que la plata tome el mismo rumbo que el paladio, que alcanzó su precio máximo histórico cerca de 2.900 dólares la onza el año pasado.

“El paladio es un mercado muy pequeño, al igual que la plata, y el paladio fue gestionado y manipulado durante años, al igual que la plata”, dijo en una reciente entrevista con Stansberry Research.
Middelkoop explicó que el precio del paladio se multiplicó por cuatro en el trienio comprendido entre 2017 y 2020, debido a una renovada demanda del metal como producto vital en la fabricación de vehículos de motor. Esta evolución fue significativa, ya que el paladio había estado muy cortocircuitado en los años anteriores.
“Es un gran libro de jugadas para lo que puede suceder a la plata, y creo que lo que sucederá a la plata”, continuó. “Los bancos centrales pueden resolver todas las crisis, pero no pueden imprimir plata, como no pudieron imprimir paladio”.

Otros expertos familiarizados con los fundamentos de los metales preciosos también prevén un ajuste de cuentas similar para el mercado de la plata.
“La relación ‘normal’ entre el oro y la plata va a cambiar fundamentalmente”, escribió David Smith, veterano analista de metales preciosos, en un artículo reciente para FXStreet. “Como una piedra arrojada a un estanque tranquilo, los anillos del efecto se extenderán en círculos cada vez más amplios, cuando (no si) esto llegue a suceder”.
Los futuros del algodón tendieron al alza la semana pasada
*La escasez de oferta de plata ya está en marcha*
La atención se ha intensificado en la plata en los últimos tiempos, después de que el repunte provocado por Reddit de las acciones fuertemente escindidas, como GameStop, introdujera un nuevo segmento de inversores de Main Street en la mezcla. Sin embargo, la prominencia del grupo de subreddit WallStreetBets dio lugar a un nuevo subreddit, uno que se centra específicamente en la plata como inversión: WallStreetSilver. La comunidad ha crecido desde su creación, hace menos de un mes, hasta incluir a más de 34.000 personas que apilan plata.

Lobo Tiggre, fundador y director general de la editorial financiera Louis James LLC, dijo que si bien este movimiento es indicativo de una creciente conciencia de la plata como metal monetario, el metal se ha posicionado para las ganancias desde hace mucho tiempo.
“La plata es a la vez un metal industrial tradicional y un metal energético, vital para todo este nuevo paradigma verde”, dijo Tiggre en una entrevista reciente con LODEpay Media.
La plata ha desempeñado un papel fundamental en la producción de bienes tecnológicos como los teléfonos inteligentes y los electrodomésticos, aunque se utiliza en partículas diminutas. Aun así, aunque la demanda industrial no se considera todavía una amenaza para la oferta minorista, afamados analistas como David Morgan han predicho que, si la demanda de los inversores aumenta, los actores industriales podrían tener que recurrir a la acumulación de plata para garantizar la producción puntual de sus productos.

Por otra parte, la Encuesta Mundial de la Plata 2020, encargada por el Instituto de la Plata, analizó el potencial de estos nuevos casos de uso de la plata para contribuir a la demanda de plata, especialmente por el papel fundamental del metal en las iniciativas emergentes de energía verde.
“Las propiedades únicas de la plata significan que tendrá un papel vital en la habilitación de todo el espectro de la red de energía limpia, abarcando la generación, el almacenamiento y el consumo”, se afirma en el informe. “Y, lo que es más importante, es un papel que puede desempeñar en un futuro indefinido”.

El estudio también reveló que sería inevitable una disminución considerable del suministro de plata debido a las restricciones de la actividad minera y a los requisitos de distanciamiento social que ha traído la pandemia mundial.

https://born2invest.es


----------



## IvanRios (9 May 2021)

*LODEpay lleva la plata impulsada por blockchain a los inversores cotidianos*
Incluso antes del reciente intento de compresión en corto de la plata, organizado a través del subreddit WallStreetSilver, la plata física ha estado experimentando un aumento de la demanda en 2021. Los comerciantes de lingotes de plata han estado luchando para mantener la demanda que han visto desde el comienzo del año, según noticias recientes. Aun así, los inversores están tan ansiosos por hacerse con la plata que algunos han empezado a adquirir el metal de forma digital.

El proyecto LODE, impulsado por la cadena de bloques, ha digitalizado el oro y la plata a través de sus monedas nativas AGX (plata digital) y AUX (oro digital). Fácilmente accesibles a través de la aplicación LODEpay Wallet, estos activos digitales respaldados por metales pueden utilizarse no solo como vehículos de inversión, sino como dinero a nivel global para las compras diarias.

“AGX y AUX realmente tratan de casar las mejores partes de la tecnología blockchain con la seguridad probada y comprobada del oro y la plata”, dijo el embajador de LODE Nick Prouten. “Son intrínsecamente complementarias porque cada moneda es una denominación de un gramo o miligramo que está auditada, asegurada y también canjeable, lo que significa que la gente puede tener todas las ventajas del valor del oro y la plata, mientras que también obtiene los beneficios del sistema financiero moderno, sin tener que mantener o almacenar el activo físico en una bóveda en algún lugar.”

De este modo, parece que LODEpay está sentando las bases para un futuro en el que los metales preciosos puedan conservar su papel de metales monetarios, adaptados a la era digital. Este tipo de innovación podría desempeñar un papel importante en la prevención de una escasez del metal precioso, ya que ayuda a resolver el problema de la liquidez.


----------



## romanillo (9 May 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo




De que te ríes analfabeto de la plata con 0 puntos en el juego que muestra la autentica sabiduría sobre precios de plata ???

Analfabeto integral que viene a reírse del tercer clasificado con aspiraciones al titulo platero del foro.

Estas pequeñas subidas no harán que la plata valga cientos de euros, son únicamente subidas que harán que mas incautos pierdan su dinero, este es el juego, también ha subido el cobre puestos a ver metales subiendo.


----------



## romanillo (9 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Oro rompiendo los 1.800 en estos momentos



Ethereum hace un año 80 euros, hoy mas de 3000 euros, eso si que lo esta rompiendo todo, vosotros a vuestros metales.


----------



## Tolagu (9 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A mi me parece mucho que cada ciudadano alemán posea una media de 3,5 Onzas en oro.
> 
> Quizás nos cuenten esto para invitar a que los lectores se apunten a la tendencia.
> 
> La pena es que la gente anda muy perdida, sobre todo en este tema, ojalá la gente se acostumbrara a manejarse con metales y todos pudieran hacer pagos y cobros con onzas de plata, para lo pequeño del día a día, y oro para lo gordo.



De 2019:

"*Germans hold 4925 tonnes of gold bars and gold coins*

Of the *8918 tonnes* of gold held by the German population, CFIN data says that *4925 tonnes (or 55% of the total) is held in the form of physical gold bars and gold coins*, with *3993 tonnes held in the form of gold jewellery*.









The vast gold hoards held by Germany’s population - Ronan Manly


The German public hold a staggering 8900 tonnes of gold, the majority of which is investment gold in the form of gold bars and gold coins.




www.bullionstar.com





Tened en cuenta la impronta de la Hiperinflación.


----------



## arangul00 (9 May 2021)

analisis de la ag,minuto 38.20


----------



## Muttley (10 May 2021)




----------



## timi (10 May 2021)

Análisis de las reglas de Basilea III que afectan al oro. Relación precio oro-bitcoin.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Muttley (10 May 2021)

Iron Ore Turns ‘Very Hot’ as 10% Surge Adds to Commodities Boom

Tenéis palomitas a mano?
Mineral de hierro con un gap del 10% de subida en la salida
Cobre nuevos maximos. +2,75% ahora 

y la clave la dan el mismo artículo 

“The supply side has been overshadowed somewhat recently with this spike in prices and stimulus projects talking about electric vehicle demand and decarbonization,” Sam Spring, CEO of Kincora Copper Ltd., an exploration company, said in a phone interview. “Before Covid and the spike in the copper price, you already had the industry struggling to keep supply flat. Investment from the last commodity cycle had peaked and not many new projects had been kicked off post 2015-16.”

Vamos. Que se han gastado toda las pasta de los estímulos en descarbonización, renovables y coche eléctrico y nadie se ha gastado un chavo en exploración y capital expenditures en minas y explotaciones petrolíferas desde 2015-2016. 
Y esto lo llevamos diciendo aquí años.
A disfrutar de lo descarbonizado.


----------



## feldene flash (10 May 2021)

es momento de llenar habitaciones con cobre y plata ????


----------



## Spielzeug (10 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Iron Ore Turns ‘Very Hot’ as 10% Surge Adds to Commodities Boom
> 
> Tenéis palomitas a mano?
> Mineral de hierro con un gap del 10% de subida en la salida
> ...



Pues ya veremos cómo se puede poner el tema cuando los países productores de materias primas decidan limitar sus exportaciones para proteger a sus industrias o a su población de las subidas de precios:









Russia is concerned with sudden metals price surge as it looks into price control measures






www.kitco.com





No sólo afectará a los metales industriales, también a los alimentos (ya vimos paralizarse la exportación de alimentos básicos al comienzo de la pandemia). Si se produce de nuevo va a ser la puntilla a una cadena de distribución seriamente dañada.


----------



## Furillo (10 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Definitivamente la sociedad occidental está enferma. Pero aquí sería todavía peor, si la ciudadanía mierda... perdón, media española recibiera de "Sanchinflas" algo parecido a los cheques-estímulo de los nortemaericanos, veríamos esas colas en los bazares chinorris poligoneros y en las puertas del Primark.


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Inflación, inflación!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 May 2021)

cientos y cientos de veces....


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

Minas de Alquife prepara la exportación de sus primeras 30.000 toneladas de hierro desde Málaga


Continúa en las tareas de extracción en el yacimiento del Marquesado del Zenete, conforme al plan de labores de 2021 aprobado por la Junta




www.granadadigital.es




Se ha reabierto para la extracción de la ganga que se desechó años atrás. Se llama hierro blended de peor ley que se mezcla con otros. 
Preveo aleaciones de peor calidad


----------



## RNSX (10 May 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Definitivamente la sociedad occidental está enferma. Pero aquí sería todavía peor, si la ciudadanía mierda... perdón, media española recibiera de "Sanchinflas" algo parecido a los cheques-estímulo de los nortemaericanos, veríamos esas colas en los bazares chinorris poligoneros y en las puertas del Primark.




Y para que te crees que dan esos estimulos? para estimular el consumo, saben lo que va a hacer la gente con ellos y es lo que buscan.

si con ellos la mayoria de la gente comprara metales fisicos no darian nada.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A mi me parece mucho que cada ciudadano alemán posea una media de 3,5 Onzas en oro.
> 
> Quizás nos cuenten esto para invitar a que los lectores se apunten a la tendencia.
> 
> La pena es que la gente anda muy perdida, sobre todo en este tema, ojalá la gente se acostumbrara a manejarse con metales y todos pudieran hacer pagos y cobros con onzas de plata, para lo pequeño del día a día, y oro para lo gordo.



Uno tiene 350 onzas y 99 no tienen ni para llegar a fin de mes.

Así es la vida.


----------



## Furillo (10 May 2021)

Os dejo un vídeo de un canal que trata sobre nuestra temática preferida. Seguramente este youtuber andará entre nosotros:


----------



## antorob (10 May 2021)

Bueno, hay que matizar algún punto, porque es importante el contexto de esa afirmación.

La relación inversa es para el periodo que comienza en el verano de 2020.

Puesto que los bancos no tienen bitcoin en sus reservas, pero si tienen oro, la maniobra trata de beneficiarse de la diversificación, para presionar a la baja el oro (o al menos impedir que sufra una fuerte presión compradora). De momento, para los BC no hay riesgo de que el bitcoin se convierta en dinero, mientras que el oro, lo ha sido, lo es y lo será. Por lo tanto, ante la avalancha impresora de los BC, como consecuencia de la pandemia, hay que evitar una fuga hacia el oro. Si además, las normas de Basilea III, favorecen la asignación del oro (de lo contrario tienen que depositar el 85% del valor del oro no asignado, que tengan en el balance), existe una fuerte presión compradora para el oro, sumándose a la demanda de muchos BC y a la propia de los particulares.

De alguna forma tenían que reducir esa presión y como apunte propio, veo el bitcoin como válvula de escape de los particulares, para la liquidez sobrante en este periodo.

Saludos.

PD. Lo que si parece evidente, leyendo el artículo de los señores del LBMA, es que están muy nerviosos, porque la aplicación de Basilea III, en los términos definidos hasta hoy, pone en peligro su comercio de oro-papel y por eso hablan de una fuerte caída en el volumen de comercio de oro.

Veremos si consiguen cambiar esos términos.


----------



## Dadaria (10 May 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, hay que matizar algún punto, porque es importante el contexto de esa afirmación.
> 
> La relación inversa es para el periodo que comienza en el verano de 2020.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no solo bitcoin, sino también muchas otras criptomonedas sirven como válvula de escape para evitar que pequeños y medianos inversores se interesen por el oro y plata físicos. Todas ellas muy volátiles, y que están muy bien para especular, pero nada más.


----------



## antorob (10 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Algo parecido se comentó hace un mes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, paraisofiscal. El gráfico de los vasos comunicantes es muy claro.

Lo que quería reflejar en el post, era la constatación mediante gráficos concretos, de la teoría que se venía comentando en algunos foros.
Lo que ocurre es que la comunidad de criptos tienen otro versión distinta y necesita más pruebas.

En todo caso, el tiempo dejará más claro, hacia que lado de la balanza se mueve el precio.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 May 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Definitivamente la sociedad occidental está enferma. Pero aquí sería todavía peor, si la ciudadanía mierda... perdón, media española recibiera de "Sanchinflas" algo parecido a los cheques-estímulo de los nortemaericanos, veríamos esas colas en los bazares chinorris poligoneros y en las puertas del Primark.



Aqui lo único que está claro es que un americano medio ahora cobra sin currar, mientras aquí muchos se han arruinado

igual seguirle mucho el juego a usa no nos conviene Tanto


----------



## frankie83 (10 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Espero que no te refieras a este tipo de americano medio que pasea "irresponsablemente" sin mascarilla en pleno Mayo.
> 
> Nosotros y nuestra situación no tenemos nada que ver con aquella gente, aquí parece que quieren cebarse con los europeos y los que hay de México para abajo...
> 
> ...



La gente ha sido sometida a un ataque psicológico brutal y muchos sencillamente no pueden ver las cosas de otra forma. Además a muchos (funcis etc) les conviene.

Por lo menos en America hasta que estuvo trump no había pensamiento único al respecto


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> La gente ha sido sometida a un ataque psicológico brutal y muchos sencillamente no pueden ver las cosas de otra forma. Además a muchos (funcis etc) les conviene.
> 
> Por lo menos en America hasta que estuvo trump no había pensamiento único al respecto



En el etc entran todos, hasta que deja de convenirles, ese es el gran mérito de los gobernantes, mantenernos engañados


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

La felicidad, es no tener que trabajar...





Peter Schiff: You Don't Need Jobs If You're Spending Printed Money | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## kikepm (10 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> No digo que no lo sea pensando en el oro pero yo lo veo más simple, es para todo. Imprimo dinero como si no hubiese mañana, la gente contenta de recibirlo e “invertirlo “ en cripto, después estás desaparecen y con ellas ese exceso de impresión. Hay un paso intermedio, los primeros en invertir, los creadores del mercado de las criptos se forran, dan el pase y dejan pillados a los pardillos



Esto es uno de los mitos más firmemente establecidos en el acervo económico, que es totalmente imposible de erradicar.

Simplemente, la idea de que la desaparición de los criptos suponga el sumidero de algún exceso de impresión fiat es una FALACIA fácilmente refutable.


Si las criptos, todas las criptos, desaparecieran de la noche a la mañana, NI UN SOLO DÓLAR, EURO, LIBRA O YEN DESAPARECERÍAN.


Ruego a cualquiera que explique en una forma operativa como desaparecería un solo dólar si mañana el valor de todas las criptos pasase a ser CERO.


----------



## kikepm (10 May 2021)

Soy de la opinión de que las ideas se pueden y se deben desarrollar, llevarlas a las últimas consecuencias, retorcerlas, para ver que dan de si.

Vamos a ver que pasa si un broker cripto, un exchange, permite el apalancamiento de un trader en la compra de una cripto, y que pasaría si al día siguiente de la compra, la cripto pasara a tener valor cero.


El trader, llamemosle X, compra la cripto TULIPÁN que cotiza a 1 €, por un nominal de 1000 €, de los cuales el ha ingresado 500 en la cuenta del broker BRO, y otros 500 los "presta" el broker para la compra del TULIPÁN.

Para cerrar la operación, BRO debe comprar los 1000 TULIPANES con euros existentes, esos 1000 euros se transdieren de la cuenta de BRO a la cuenta de un vendedor de TULIPANES (que puede ser otro broker o un comercial individual Z). Los 1000 TULIPANES van al wallet de criptos de BRO, y de este al de X.

Si ahora ocurre un evento catastrófico en los TULIPANES, por ejemplo China anuncia que ejecutará a todos los poseedores de TULIPANES, y en 24 h todos los TULIPANES cotizan a 0,000 €, ¿que ocurriría?

EDITO DESDE AQUÍ, PARA LE MEJOR COMPRENSIÓN DEL EJEMPLO (que me he hecho la picha un lío, vamos)

X tendría 1000 TULIPANES de valor 0,000 €/TULIPÁN = 0 €, y -500 €.

BRO tendría -500 € (los que prestó a X), pero ningún TULIPÁN, puesto que en este ejemplo particular, no habría sido otra cosa que un intermediario (el ejemplo es igualmente válido en el caso de un market maker, cambiando un par de cosas).

Según alguna visión simplista, de los 1000 € iniciales, quedaría solo un valor de 0€, por lo que se completaría la teoría del sumidero cripto-fiat.


Ahora bien, hay que contabilizar TODAS LAS TRANSACCIONES.

Falta el estado del vendedor original de los TULIPANES

Z tendría 1000 dólares en su cuenta...

-500 -500
+1000
SUMA (es decir, la variación de euros) = 0.



Y esto es todo. No se ve por ningún lado la desaparición de fiat alguno. Lo único que ocurre es una transferencia de valor entre comerciantes, el valor de los TULIPANES es cero, pero su cantidad, y la de euros, NO SE VE ALTERADA.


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Esto es uno de los mitos más firmemente establecidos en el acervo económico, que es totalmente imposible de erradicar.
> 
> Simplemente, la idea de que la desaparición de los criptos suponga el sumidero de algún exceos de impresión fiat es una FALACIA fácilmente refutable.
> 
> ...



Un ejemplo muy sencillo: si compro un lingote de oro y lo tiro al fondo del mar automáticamente desaparecen los euros que me he gastado en él. Pues lo mismo con las criptos


----------



## antorob (10 May 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Esto es uno de los mitos más firmemente establecidos en el acervo económico, que es totalmente imposible de erradicar.
> 
> Simplemente, la idea de que la desaparición de los criptos suponga el sumidero de algún exceos de impresión fiat es una FALACIA fácilmente refutable.
> 
> ...



Tu pregunta es capciosa, porque no centra la cuestión. 

Es como decir que pasaría si todo el oro y la plata, desaparecieran mañana. Evidentemente, ni un solo dolar, euro, libra o yen desaparecería y por lo tanto el oro y la plata no son un sumidero de fiat y no le hacen la competencia al dinero de papel.

La pregunta que debemos responder necesita otro contexto.

Imaginemos un empresario con inversiones en inmobiliaria, acciones y bonos, que de repente tiene un excedente en efectivo. Ve la política de la FED y se plantea protegerse con activos sin riesgo de contraparte. Hasta la llegada del bitcoin, los único fiables eran el oro y la plata. Ahora podría diversificar en bitcoin y esta es la parte de desvío de la inversión que he citado. 

Por otro lado, la persona dueña del bitcoin, puede ser un especulador que compró a 10.000$ y vende a 50.000$. Como solo quiere especular y no protegerse, dedica ese dinero a invertir en otros activos especulativos. No a oro y plata.

Es solo un ejemplo, del proceso de "distracción" del bitcoin como activo refugio.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Soy de la opinión de que las ideas se pueden y se deben desarrollar, llevarlas a las últimas consecuencias, retorcerlas, para ver que dan de si.
> 
> Vamos a ver que pasa si un broker cripto, un exchange, permite el apalancamiento de un trader en la compra de una cripto, y que pasaría si al día siguiente de la compra, la cripto pasara a tener valor cero.
> 
> ...



Si me lees de nuevo verás que puse el paso intermedio, quizás te pasó desapercibido pero es el más importante, muchos se arruinan, unos pocos se enriquecen.


----------



## kikepm (10 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Un ejemplo muy sencillo: si compro un lingote de oro y lo tiro al fondo del mar automáticamente desaparecen los euros que me he gastado en él. Pues lo mismo con las criptos
> Ver archivo adjunto 655368



No

Si compras oro y lo tiras al mar, has perdido el oro. 

Los euros quedaron en poder del vendedor de oro.


----------



## timi (10 May 2021)

estos socialistas son unos putos trileros  se la han metido doblada a Bruselas  









La reforma fiscal no entrará en vigor hasta que España no recupere su nivel de PIB precrisis


La ministra de Hacienda, María Jesús Montero, abre la puerta a que se aprueben bajadas de impuestos en 2023 si así lo propone el comité de expertos



www.abc.es


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

De todas formas ve un paso atrás en tu razonamiento, el dinero que se está produciendo es en forma de deuda, no es +1 billón si no +1 billón -1 billón que suman cero. Si yo te presto un +1 por otro lado hay un -1, si tú pierdes el +1, entonces nos quedamos con el -1 no en 0. con la salvedad de que en el juego alguien se queda con el +1
Ya he dicho alguna vez que vamos a mesalimpia, unos pocos se van a quedar el +1 mientras la mayoría nos quedaremos con el -1
Simplificando, ese dólar no se pierde porque no existe, es inventado, 0=(+1)+(-1) pero el resultado es que alguien se queda con el +1 y otros con el -1


----------



## kikepm (10 May 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Tu pregunta es capciosa, porque no centra la cuestión.
> 
> Es como decir que pasaría si todo el oro y la plata, desaparecieran mañana. Evidentemente, ni un solo dolar, euro, libra o yen desaparecería y por lo tanto el oro y la plata no son un sumidero de fiat y no le hacen la competencia al dinero de papel.
> 
> ...




Por supuesto, no hay nada incorrecto en los ejemplos que pones.

Pero yo solo estoy refutando la idea del bitcoin o cualquier activo como sumidero de fiat, es decir, como eliminador de oferta monetaria, que es como yo creo se está vendiendo la idea del sumidero.


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> No
> 
> Si compras oro y lo tiras al mar, has perdido el oro.
> 
> Los euros quedaron en poder del vendedor de oro.



Tienes razón, de hecho, mi duda es si cada dólar inicialmente de deuda ha venido para quedarse


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2021)

Dándole vueltas. Imagina que yo te presto un dólar que no existe (deuda) con él tú compras una fracción de bitcoin, este bitcoin desaparece, ¿tú te quedas a 0? No ahora debes un dólar a quien te lo presto sacándolo de la nada, esa persona tendrá +1 dólar (cuando consigas devolverlo) y tú no tendrás 0 si no -1 dólar
Y, aunque no quieras, está ocurriendo porque los estados y lo BC se están endeudando por ti


----------



## TomBolillo (10 May 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> De que te ríes analfabeto de la plata con 0 puntos en el juego que muestra la autentica sabiduría sobre precios de plata ???
> 
> Analfabeto integral que viene a reírse del tercer clasificado con aspiraciones al titulo platero del foro.
> 
> Estas pequeñas subidas no harán que la plata valga cientos de euros, son únicamente subidas que harán que mas incautos pierdan su dinero, este es el juego, también ha subido el cobre puestos a ver metales subiendo.



Bobo, pero tus tan vociferados 13€ pa' cuando?  Pasó el verano, la navidad y ya estamos a las puertas de otro verano y esos 13€/oz nada que llegan . Como pitoniso del oro y la plata no vales un pimiento. Tu némesis Depeche por lo menos se retiró con caballerosidad cuando vio que sus pronósticos no se cumplieron. Pero tú ahí sigues con tu cacareo de verdulera de mercadillo.


----------



## mike69 (10 May 2021)

Volvéis a caer en la trampa de los trileros. Hay una corriente real de bienes y servicios y otra monetaria en contrapartida.

Si tú compras un lingote de oro entregas fiat a cambio y si tú compras 1 BTC entregas también fiat a cambio.

Haciendo abstracción del robo inflacionario, como sabemos el dinero es deuda. El origen de ese dinero que va a circular es el meollo de la cuestión para saber si se destruye dinero o no.

Primer supuesto. Yo tengo ahorrado dinero, pongamos 1€ para comprar un lingote de oro o 1 BTC y cuando compro ese dinero va al vendedor del lingote o BTC. Si el BTC vale cero yo he perdido el dinero invertido pero el que me ha vendido tiene mi dinero, ergo no se destruye dinero. Antes había 1€ y ahora sigue habiendo 1 € en el sistema.

Segundo supuesto. Yo pido un préstamo pongamos de 1€ para comprar oro o BTC y cuando compro ese dinero va al vendedor del lingote o BTC 1€. Si el BTC vale cero yo he perdido el dinero invertido y debo un préstamo de 1€, pero el que me ha vendido tiene mi dinero 1€. En el Sistema habría 1€ contra mi deuda de 1€. Si yo dejo de pagar el préstamo se destruye ese dinero que he pedido. 1€ del vendedor de oro o BTC - 1€ de deuda impagada= 0€. (Mi banco ha perdido 1€).

Por eso una deflación no es solo que los bancos comerciales den menos préstamos y se reduzca la oferta monetaria ante los mayores riesgos de impagos, es que esos mismos impagos destruyen todo ese dinero deuda y puede llevar a la quiebra al banco.

Y ahora me diréis pues se imprime todo lo que haga falta y ya está. En este punto entra en juego la inflación y la consecuente subida de tipos de interés.


----------



## Furillo (10 May 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Segundo supuesto. Yo pido un préstamo pongamos de 1€ para comprar oro o BTC y cuando compro ese dinero va al vendedor del lingote o BTC 1€. Si el BTC vale cero yo he perdido el dinero invertido y debo un préstamo de 1€, pero el que me ha vendido tiene mi dinero 1€. En el Sistema habría 1€ contra mi deuda de 1€. Si yo dejo de pagar el préstamo se destruye ese dinero que he pedido. 1€ del vendedor de oro o BTC - 1€ de deuda impagada= 0€. (Mi banco ha perdido 1€).
> 
> Por eso una deflación no es solo que los bancos comerciales den menos préstamos y se reduzca la oferta monetaria ante los mayores riesgos de impagos, es que esos mismos impagos destruyen todo ese dinero deuda y puede llevar a la quiebra al banco.



Aquí el quid de la cuestión estaría en que ese dinero no existía y el banco lo ha creado de la nada, por aquello de los coeficientes de caja y el sistema de reserva fraccionaria.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 May 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Ruego a cualquiera que explique en una forma operativa como desaparecería un solo dólar si mañana el valor de todas las criptos pasase a ser CERO.



No desaparecería masa monetaria, desaparecerían los ahorros de quienes hayan creído comprar "oro 2.0" y el capital de los "mineros 2.0"

Las criptos han servido para crear nuevos "activos financieros" de la nada e inflarlos con una buena campaña de marketing para atraer a un perfil de gente libertaria (como usted) que ha funcionado muy bien. Creo que es innegable que gran parte del dinero que ha ido a las criptos hubiera acabado en el mercado de metales preciosos.

Las criptos, por sus limitaciones para procesar transacciones no son una competencia real de lo medios de pago emitidos por los bancos centrales. Pero si que cumplen un papel: disminuir la presión sobre el mercado del oro ya que este si que supone la principal alternativa sobre la que basar el sistema monetario en sustitución del dólar.

Sirven para que parte de la masa monetaria se dirija a activos que pretenden ser el dinero del futuro aunque no tengan capacidad real para ello. No se legisla en su contra, se les deja hacer ya que son funcionales para el sistema actual... salvo en aquellos países cuya política monetaria incluye que sus ciudadanos compren oro como forma de ahorro.

En que "desaparece" el dinero de las criptomonedas? Acaba en manos de fabricantes de equipos de validación de blockchain y las empresas energéticas que generan electricidad para que esas máquinas funcionen. No "desaparece" el dinero, lo que desaparecen son los recursos necesarios para mantener en funcionamiento el universo virtual de dinero 2.0.

Un ejemplo más de como las políticas monetarias de los bancos centrales "estimulando" la economía provoca malas distribuciones del capital (costoso HW sin otro uso que "minar" miles de criptos diferentes) y despilfarro de recursos escasos.

Dinero fiat no se destruye si desaparecen las criptos, se destruye capital y los ahorros virtuales de mucha gente. Si ese capital o esas criptos se han adquirido a crédito, si que puede ocasionar daños al sistema financiero los impagos derivados pero nada que no arregle la impresora fiat.


----------



## angel220 (10 May 2021)

Mr Nice exacto "Si la masa económica no muere sino que se transforma" y eso pasa exactamente con el bitcoin, en el momento que se compra un bitcoin, esa masa monetaria se transforma, no desaparece, y si desaparece el bitcoin la masa monetaria es la misma exactamente la misma, lo que no quiere decir que sea un vehículo el bitcoin para canalizar y desviar masa monetaria, quien sabe de donde, hacia donde.


----------



## mike69 (10 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No desaparecería masa monetaria, desaparecerían los ahorros de quienes hayan creído comprar "oro 2.0" y el capital de los "mineros 2.0"
> 
> Las criptos han servido para crear nuevos "activos financieros" de la nada e inflarlos con una buena campaña de marketing para atraer a un perfil de gente libertaria (como usted) que ha funcionado muy bien. Creo que es innegable que gran parte del dinero que ha ido a las criptos hubiera acabado en el mercado de metales preciosos.
> 
> ...



Está claro que hay un equilibrio deflación e inflación en el sistema y el crédito tanto del Estado (dinero deuda primario) como el de la banca comercial de reserva fraccionaria (llamémoslo dinero deuda secundario).

Pero lo que está claro es que si la cantidad monetaria aumenta en el sistema y a la vez circula, se crean tensiones inflacionarias si no aumenta la producción de bienes y servicios.

El sistema está cogiendo velocidad y la inflación está aumentando, y seguir imprimiendo a unos tipos bajos implica invertir ese dinero deuda con más riesgos, es decir, aumentando el apalancamiento.

Ya están hablando en USA de subir el bono al 2% (subir tipos) para aguantar la inflación.

Subir tipos significa quebrar muchas malas inversiones. Piensan que tienen control sobre la impresora. Yo creo que no lo tienen.

Y se destruye dinero deuda no sólo cuando se impaga una deuda, sino también cuando se paga.


----------



## mike69 (10 May 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Aquí el quid de la cuestión estaría en que ese dinero no existía y el banco lo ha creado de la nada, por aquello de los coeficientes de caja y el sistema de reserva fraccionaria.



Exacto. Lo ha creado de la nada contra los depósitos bancarios.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2021)

Os voy a contar algo haber si espabilais, aunque negro lo veo.

Cuando yo era un niñillo joven nos juntabamos varios poniamos 20 pesetas cada uno, nos metiamos en un ciber y le dejabamos que escribiera al mas rapido, se metia en el terra y quedabamos con varios grupillos de niñas para el fin de semana, asi de facil............. luego ibamos de grupillo en grupillo hasta que algunas estaban muy buenas o algunas que no estando tan buenas nos caian en gracia por lo que fuera.......

El terra siguio funcionando bien muchos años, si me ponian partido por la mañana en mi equipo, cuando llegaba pensaba que cojones hago esta tarde, me metia en el terra y en un rato ya habia quedado con alguna para esa tarde y incluso para el dia siguiente.

Pero he aqui que el terra dejo de funcionar y quedo residual y donde antes echabas una o dos horas en poder quedar con una, dos, tres niñas, ahora tenias que echar semanas enteras para una que luego igual ni te gustaba.

Entonces me pase al sexi o no y nuevamente niñas y mas niñas para quedar, pero el sexi o no se fue a tomar porculo y entonces llego el tuenti en donde nuevamente era facil quedar con niñas y mas niñas, pero el tuenti se fue a la misma mierda por que llego el badoo, el badoo al principio fue un pelotazo pero tambien se fue a la mierda .................

Los que dicen que ya no se liga como hace 15 años por internet igual no se dan cuenta de que se les quedo su programa viejo y no cambiaron a tiempo.

A vosotros os esta pasando igual con los metales.

Ahora todo va a velocidad de vertigo hay cosas mejores que la plata y el oro para sacar mucha pasta, anoche le meti a un par de monedas que recomendaron en el foro 220 euros, no pude meter mas pues habia limites, me fallaron las putas tarjetas por culpa de los bancos........... muchas trabas, el caso es que esta tarde ya tengo casi 500 euros.

No es que vuestra plata este fallando, es que hay otras cosas........

Dicho esto me voy a ver si me han verificado ya las putas cuentas, tarjetas y la puta madre que los pario para meter mas pasta y ver como mañana tengo el triple y dentro de una semana he multiplicado por 10 y en un mes comprarme el barco con las putes.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En un mes comprarme el barco con las putes.


----------



## estupeharto (10 May 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Esto es uno de los mitos más firmemente establecidos en el acervo económico, que es totalmente imposible de erradicar.
> 
> Simplemente, la idea de que la desaparición de los criptos suponga el sumidero de algún exceso de impresión fiat es una FALACIA fácilmente refutable.
> 
> ...



Cuando alguien cambia un euro por criptos, obtiene un "algo" que no es un euro, pero que está valorado en un euro en ese momento.
Si ese "algo" pasa a no valer nada, esa persona ha perdido ese valor, ese euro que tenía.

Las monedas siguen circulando, pero han circulado de unos compradores que pensaban que se iban a forrar y que han perdido todo lo que invirtieron, sea un euro sea un millón (en el caso que estamos tratando de pasar a valer cero) , a otros destinatarios.

Y sí que puede ser un sumidero en el caso de que las ballenas y los que lo crearon, después de un periodo de crecimiento, hayan podido acaparar la suficiente cantidad de los "especuladores" que cambiaron sus monedas por criptos. 

Aunque yo no veo que sea para crear un efecto sumidero, sino más bien de una peña que ha intentado hacer pasta y otras manipulaciones, que de momento no están en la luz como para asegurar quién hay detrás y cuáles son los objetivos concretos. También puede haber habido unos objetivos iniciales que han derivado en otra situación, etc. 
Lo que sí tengo muy claro es que hay una componente grande de especulación, un tufo a jugada de los creadores en la sombra, y una realidad de que no es sostenible ese valor porque no lo tiene de forma exclusiva que justifique ese crecimiento. Es cuestión de tiempo su explosión.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero cuando pierdas la gorra cuéntalo también, que el casino es lo que tiene.



De momento solo me estoy sacando mortelada tras mortelada.

He de decir que soy bastante cobarde, en el momento que veo caidas salgo corriendo, de momento no me esta saliendo mal del todo aunque he perdido por culpa de esto jugosas subidas, espero ser mas valiente poco a poco y es posible que en una de esas se pierda todo.

Pero hay cosas que no entendeis.

Si le meto a una moneda 2000 en un mes se pone la cosa en que ya tengo 5000, pongo numeros por poner ojo.......... y saco los 2000 iniciales mios ........

Que quereis que pierda si desde ese momento ya solo juego con los 3000 que habia ganado hasta el infinito ?????

Puedo perder las ganancias que tuviera ?? es posible pero no perdere nada mio, bueno mucho tiempo que le estoy echando en mirar todas estas mierdas, solo anoche no se ni cuanto rato eche en ver como cojones comprar shiba y akita.


----------



## kikepm (11 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Cuando alguien cambia un euro por criptos, obtiene un "algo" que no es un euro, pero que está valorado en un euro en ese momento.
> Si ese "algo" pasa a no valer nada, esa persona ha perdido ese valor, ese euro que tenía.



Esa persona ha perdido ese valor (ahora), pero otra persona lo ganó (antes) en la transacción. El resultado neto FUE nulo. No hay ningún efecto sumidero en las criptos (ni cualquier otro activo) que son intercambiadas por fiat. 

Algunas de las respuestas tienden a confundir valor con cantidad. Yo en ningún momento he hablado de valor, solo de cantidad (de dólares, de euros, de btcs...).


Si lo que se quiere expresar es que la inflación MONETARIA fiat se distribuye entre los distintos activos y que la aparición de BTC produjo que parte de esa inflación fluyera hacia él, pues vale, es algo evidente, que puede ser expresado sin el uso de un término cuyo significado no se adapta a la idea que se pretende expresar, ya que la palabra SUMIDERO tiene un significado físico muy concreto (y no es el desvío, sino el vaciado, el drenaje de algo).


----------



## missyou2019 (11 May 2021)

Buena idea


----------



## estupeharto (11 May 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Esa persona ha perdido ese valor (ahora), pero otra persona lo ganó (antes) en la transacción. El resultado neto FUE nulo. No hay ningún efecto sumidero en las criptos (ni cualquier otro activo) que son intercambiadas por fiat.
> 
> Algunas de las respuestas tienden a confundir valor con cantidad. Yo en ningún momento he hablado de valor, solo de cantidad (de dólares, de euros, de btcs...).
> 
> ...



Sobre la palabra sumidero cada uno que la haya utilizado habrá querido expresarlo así, habrá de todo. 
Está claro que las monedas en sí no se destruyen hasta que alguien las destruye (lo cual no importa mucho porque crean y siguen creando billones de la nada).
Pero sí que se puede expresar que es un sumidero en el sentido de que aquel "inversor" que acabe perdiendo su dinero, lo ha tirado por el sumidero.
Ha sido un sumidero para sus dólares o euros, y para los de todos a los que le aplica la misma situación.
Que creo que es el sentido mayoritario que los que la utilizan han querido expresar.


----------



## FranMen (11 May 2021)

Dándote la razón kikepm y estupeharto, lo que ocurre es que muchos pierden y unos pocos ganan, los $ no se pierden si no que pasan de estar muy repartidos a unas pocas manos, en el fondo para la plebe es como si se perdiesen.
Otra idea sería la de la falsa creación de $, como ocurre también con la bolsa: yo compro un bitcoin por 1$, el siguiente lo compra por 10$, el siguiente por 100. Finalmente tenemos 3 bitcoin que se cotizan a 100$=300$ pero realmente hemos invertido 111$. Puede ser que siga subiendo, se estanque o baje. En este último caso un listo puede vender una cantidad grande de bitcoin sin que note a 100$, cuando los inversores se dan cuenta, de golpe baja a 1$, para muchos sería un efecto sumidero, sus $ han desaparecido a cambio de nada, en cambio el listo se ha forrado. El clásico esquema Ponzi descrito por primera vez por Galdós con el caso Baldomera Larra


----------



## csan (11 May 2021)

Existe la creencia, cuando uno ve oscilaciones enormes en cual quier activo a decir "si hubiera comprado aquí y vendido allí", y se da cuenta que sobre el papel ya sería millonario.
Entonces lo habitual es lanzarse al ruedo a probar suerte, y dificil es no ganar algo...y a la larga tambien perder mucho. Y dejarse por el camino la tranquilidad. Y en muchos casos las pretendidas "inversiones" tienen más de casino que otra cosa.
Parece que las criptomonedas son algo nuevo y extraordinario a la hora de ganar (o perder dinero). 
Pero SIEMPRE hay opciones arriesgadas. Si uno quiere, siempre tiene el mercado de futuros y opciones. En el que con una subida mínima del subyacente si se usa un gran apalancamiento (con un apalancamiento de 100 una subida del 3% es un 300%, y eso puede ser diario) se puede forrar ( y perder hasta la camisa).
Pero los metales son otra cosa. Es tranquilidad. Sabes que suba o baje es solo cosa de la ventana de tiempo.
¿Seguridad?, la única que en cien años todos calvos. 
Que cada uno decida en que opción está más cómodo.


----------



## FranMen (11 May 2021)

Esta es la pieza de tu coche que más buscan los ladrones


La Policía Nacional vuelve a alertar sobre el robo de catalizadores de coches en España El delito que más crece es el robo de ciclomotores y motocicletas




www.diariodealmeria.es




En breve farolas, cables...


----------



## timi (11 May 2021)

El presidente de la Reserva Federal, Jerome Powell, insiste en que la inflación es "transitoria". A medida que los precios se han disparado en toda la economía, *el mensaje de Powell ha sido esencialmente: “Siga adelante. Nada que ver aqui."*


Peter Schiff ha estado diciendo que los banqueros centrales de *la Fed no pueden decir la verdad sobre la inflación porque incluso si reconocen que es un problema (y lo es) no pueden hacer nada al respecto. *
En una charla reciente, Jim Grant, gurú de las inversiones y fundador de _Grant's Interest Rate Observer_ , se hizo eco de Peter, diciendo que la Fed no puede controlar la inflación.
Durante una transmisión por Internet patrocinada por los ETF de State Street SPDR, Grant dijo que cree que *"hay un vendaval de inflación de todo tipo en curso", y agregó que cree que tomará por sorpresa a la Fed y "abrumará a nuestros amos monetarios". *Grant dijo que la *inflación es "clara y presente y se manifestará en nuestra vida cotidiana".*
Eso suena exactamente lo contrario del mantra "transitorio" de Powell.
Peter ha dicho que una vez que la Fed se vea obligada a admitir que la inflación no es transitoria, será demasiado tarde para tomar medidas. Grant hizo una predicción similar, diciendo que la inflación “atrapará a la Fed con los pies en el suelo. En respuesta, “prevaricará”, es decir, hablará o actuará de manera evasiva. De hecho, esa ya parece ser la estrategia del banco central.
La pregunta es si la Fed puede controlar la inflación. Grant no lo cree así.


> *Creo que la Fed tiene la idea errónea de que controla los eventos. A veces, los eventos controlan a la Fed, y no me sorprendería que este fuera uno de esos momentos. La Fed piensa que no solo puede controlar los eventos, sino que también puede medirlos. Cree que puede determinar la tasa de inflación ".*



Ahí radica el problema. Identificar la inflación no es una tarea fácil. Grant señaló que es fácil para la Fed y los funcionarios del gobierno minimizar las presiones inflacionarias porque es extremadamente difícil de medir. Como dijo Peter Schiff, CPI es una mentira . Grant usó la evolución del cepillo de dientes en su forma eléctrica como ejemplo. ¿Cómo se miden las claras mejoras de calidad en el cepillo de dientes? El gobierno usa hedónica para medir estos cambios, pero como señaló Grant, esto es "inexacto y no es realmente una ciencia".
*Grant cree que la economía solo puede tolerar tasas reales del 2,5%. Si se incumple, cree que la Fed tendrá que recurrir al control de la curva de rendimiento. Si realmente intenta reducir su balance y vender bonos, aumentará aún más los rendimientos de los bonos. La compra de bonos por parte de la Fed es lo único que apuntala el mercado de bonos en este momento.*
De hecho, la Fed está apuntalando a toda la economía. Existe la sensación de que la Fed siempre intervendrá y salvará los mercados. Como resultado, tenemos burbujas en todas partes, desde el mercado de valores hasta el sector inmobiliario y la criptomoneda.


> *“Estos son marcadores extraños y opresivos de los mercados financieros que han perdido amarres de valoración”,* dijo Grant.
> *Creo que la asombrosa complacencia o indiferencia hacia los evidentes excesos en nuestros asuntos monetarios y fiscales ... Creo que la falta de preocupación por esas cosas es quizás el augurio inflacionario más sorprendente que conozco ”.*



Mientras tanto, la Fed continúa creando dinero. El crecimiento anual de M1 es del 350%; M2 crece aproximadamente un 28%.


> _*“Nunca antes habíamos tenido un crecimiento monetario en tiempos de paz tan rápido”,*_ dijo Grant.
> *"Dime a quién le importa".*



Grant dijo que los banqueros centrales como Powell son culpables de arrogancia. Sufren de la ilusión de que realmente pueden controlar todo. Grant llamó a la Fed "inconsciente".


> *A pesar de las credenciales de Jay Powell, no sabe nada sobre el pasado y cree que sabe todo sobre el futuro ".*



Grant habló sobre el oro y dijo que es una inversión en "desorden monetario".


> _*Para mí, el oro no es una protección contra el desorden monetario. Es una inversión en desorden monetario, que es lo que tenemos. *_Tenemos monedas de tipo variable. Hemos manipulado los tipos de cambio. Hemos manipulado las tasas de interés. *Cuando el ciclo cambie, la gente querrá oro y plata, y querrá algo tangible*".








Jim Grant: The Fed Can't Control Inflation | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 May 2021)

Anoche compre dogelones, en pocos meses tendre dinero para enterrar a medio pais.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 May 2021)

Creo que mañana dan dato de inflación useña... A ver como se lo toman los metales

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (11 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Dándote la razón kikepm y estupeharto, lo que ocurre es que muchos pierden y unos pocos ganan, los $ no se pierden si no que pasan de estar muy repartidos a unas pocas manos, en el fondo para la plebe es como si se perdiesen.
> Otra idea sería la de la falsa creación de $, como ocurre también con la bolsa: yo compro un bitcoin por 1$, el siguiente lo compra por 10$, el siguiente por 100. Finalmente tenemos 3 bitcoin que se cotizan a 100$=300$ pero realmente hemos invertido 111$. Puede ser que siga subiendo, se estanque o baje. En este último caso un listo puede vender una cantidad grande de bitcoin sin que note a 100$, cuando los inversores se dan cuenta, de golpe baja a 1$, para muchos sería un efecto sumidero, sus $ han desaparecido a cambio de nada, en cambio el listo se ha forrado. El clásico esquema Ponzi descrito por primera vez por Galdós con el caso Baldomera Larra



En el caso del bitcoñeur, donde el 95 % está en manos de un 2 %.... oscuros comienzos.... pura especulación.... algo más que un sumidero


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Anoche compre dogelones, en pocos meses tendre dinero para enterrar a medio pais.




Anoche cuando dormíais
compre, ¡ bendita ilusión !
Un montón de dogelones
usando mi ordenador.

Di, ¿por cual cripto escondida,
pastizal, vienes a mí,
manantial de buena vida
de donde nunca bebí?


----------



## TradingMetales (12 May 2021)

Qué raro que nadie haya comentado que LMBA ha perdido 3300 Toneladas de Plata (no se sabe dónde están) han debido hacer inventario o algo. Con su 33 incluído y todo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Anoche cuando dormíais
> compre, ¡ bendita ilusión !
> Un montón de dogelones
> usando mi ordenador.
> ...



Todo esto tiene mucho que ver con los metales pues igual teneis aqui al siguiente JJ Morgan cuando no sepa en que echar tantos 0 como voy a ganar tendre que arramblar con oros, platas, cobres...........

El caso es que desde que estoy metiendo a estas monedillas no para de subir mi monedero y mis ceros, una cosa de locos, si pierde algun 0 por la mañana tarde luego por la noche los recupera se los come y sigue la multiplicacion de los panes y los peces.

Llevo unos dias comprando toda mierda de monedilla que va saliendo.

Mi objetivo es ganar de 100 a 1000 millones de euros, cosa que con los metales me iba a ser imposible.


----------



## MIP (12 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> No digo que no lo sea pensando en el oro pero yo lo veo más simple, es para todo. Imprimo dinero como si no hubiese mañana, la gente contenta de recibirlo e “invertirlo “ en cripto, después estás desaparecen y con ellas ese exceso de impresión. Hay un paso intermedio, los primeros en invertir, los creadores del mercado de las criptos se forran, dan el pase y dejan pillados a los pardillos



Que pesaos con la cuñadez, si fuera el caso el exceso de impresión seguiría estando ahí. Esa teoría es absurda y aunque los ignorantes la repitáis como loros un millón de veces, seguirá siendo absurda.

Lo que sí es lógico es pensar que las criptos compiten con los metales en el campo de los activos monetarios, pero los metales también tienen muchas utilidades, especialmente la plata, y por ahí yo creo que no tardará en saltar la sorpresa.


----------



## FranMen (12 May 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Que pesaos con la cuñadez, si fuera el caso el exceso de impresión seguiría estando ahí. Esa teoría es absurda y aunque los ignorantes la repitáis como loros un millón de veces, seguirá siendo absurda.
> 
> Lo que sí es lógico es pensar que las criptos compiten con los metales en el campo de los activos monetarios, pero los metales también tienen muchas utilidades, especialmente la plata, y por ahí yo creo que no tardará en saltar la sorpresa.



Tiene razón pero ya me han flagelado antes y con argumentos mejores que los suyos


----------



## dmb001 (12 May 2021)

Paul Krugman propuso en 2013 que el Tesoro USA acuñara una moneda de platino de 1 billón de dólares, tenerla en la FED para así dar liquidez al Gobierno cuando estaba sumido en una parálisis política en aquella época. 

Algunos dicen hoy que se podrían acuñar ahora las que hicieran falta para comprar toda la deuda actual  

No sé si son unos flipaos o si esto tiene sentido alguno, parece algo así como un 'yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como'.


----------



## mike69 (12 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Paul Krugman propuso en 2013 que el Tesoro USA acuñara una moneda de platino de 1 billón de dólares, tenerla en la FED para así dar liquidez al Gobierno cuando estaba sumido en una parálisis política en aquella época.
> 
> Algunos dicen hoy que se podrían acuñar ahora las que hicieran falta para comprar toda la deuda actual
> 
> No sé si son unos flipaos o si esto tiene sentido alguno, parece algo así como un 'yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como'.



Es lo que tiene jugar al solitario, que tu mismo te haces trampas.


----------



## FranMen (12 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Paul Krugman propuso en 2013 que el Tesoro USA acuñara una moneda de platino de 1 billón de dólares, tenerla en la FED para así dar liquidez al Gobierno cuando estaba sumido en una parálisis política en aquella época.
> 
> Algunos dicen hoy que se podrían acuñar ahora las que hicieran falta para comprar toda la deuda actual
> 
> No sé si son unos flipaos o si esto tiene sentido alguno, parece algo así como un 'yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como'.



En la época de Trump también se propuso subir la “cotización “ del oro de los 35$ oficiales para así poder elevar el techo de deuda y que estuviese cubierto por el oro almacenado. Me corrijo, 42,222:








Este es el truco del gobierno de EEUU para eliminar su deuda pública


Los gobiernos propondrán actualizar el valor de sus reservas de oro para eliminar de un plumazo toda la deuda pública emitida y en circulacion. A continuación nos dirán que es preciso comenzar de nuevo desde cero para conseguir igualdad racial, justicia social y todo en verde. Eso sí cambio de...




www.google.es


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (12 May 2021)

Pregunta para entendidos:

Tengo unos 20 francos franceses tipo gallo. Unos son más amarillos y otros más "anaranjados". Todos pesan y miden igual. La razón tiene que estar en la aleación, algunos de ellos deben contener más cobre (supongo).

Cuáles son los "naranjas"? Los originales o las reacuñaciones ?

Gracias de antebrazo y tal


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (12 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que no hiciste mal. Era una buena apuesta.
> 98 ya era prácticamente maximo histórico. Solo en situaciones de guerra se había dado (1941 y 1991).
> Esto es una situación que nadie esperaba y única en la historia.
> Quién carajo se iba a imaginar 115?
> ...



Desde la ignorancia más absoluta: 

¿Es buen momento para comprar?
¿Bullion o pequeño lingote?
¿Cualquier proveedor, o hay alguno que a la hora de vender tenga más prestigio? 
¿Es cierto que si el lingote tiene un logo comercial es menos interesante a la hora de vender?
¿Si no estás muy puesto en el tema, a la hora de vender tienes que caer en alguna especie de garito en el que pierdas la ganancia?


----------



## IvanRios (12 May 2021)




----------



## timi (12 May 2021)

El monstruo de la inflación ya está aquí: el IPC se dispara hasta el 4,2% en EEUU y toca máximos no vistos desde 2008


La inflación se ha disparado en EEUU por encima de lo previsto por los expertos, que ya vaticinaban un auge importante. El IPC se ha situado en el 4,2% en el mes de abril, tocando máximos que no se veían desde septiembre 2008. El alza de los precios de la energía y unos mayores costes de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Manzano1 (12 May 2021)

Vayan pensando en una buena botella reserva de mataromeras.









El monstruo de la inflación ya está aquí: el IPC se dispara hasta el 4,2% en EEUU y toca máximos no vistos desde 2008


La inflación se ha disparado en EEUU por encima de lo previsto por los expertos, que ya vaticinaban un auge importante. El IPC se ha situado en el 4,2% en el mes de abril, tocando máximos que no se veían desde septiembre 2008. El alza de los precios de la energía y unos mayores costes de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## FranMen (12 May 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Vayan pensando en una buena botella reserva de mataromeras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tengo compradas varias botellas de Whisky Mcallan que me aguantan muchos años por si son las últimas que me puedo permitir


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (12 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Esta es la pieza de tu coche que más buscan los ladrones
> 
> 
> La Policía Nacional vuelve a alertar sobre el robo de catalizadores de coches en España El delito que más crece es el robo de ciclomotores y motocicletas
> ...



Tengo un pequeño taller en el culo del mundo, entre ayer y hou me han llamado tres veces al movil preguntandome si tengo catalizadores viejos... gente de madrí....


----------



## Manzano1 (12 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo tengo compradas varias botellas de Whisky Mcallan que me aguantan muchos años por si son las últimas que me puedo permitir



Acuérdate de los buenos foreros llegado el día D


----------



## Muttley (12 May 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia más absoluta:
> 
> ¿Es buen momento para comprar?
> ¿Bullion o pequeño lingote?
> ...



El canal: 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChBs1NJasw1-mNikXV_0_Dw

De aquí
ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Como guía a la gente que quiere introducirse, copio y pego esto de otro foro en espera que sea útil.
Esto es en la época pre-pandemia, pero claro, como va a quedar el dibujo de esto después de esto....pues no sabemos.
Ya lo postee anteriormente. Pongo link de este mensaje en el OP para que sea fácil su localización.

"POR DONDE EMPIEZO
Pues yo empezaria a mirar monedas con poco premium (relación entre precio de metal que contiene y precio de la moneda).
En Plata: American Silver Eagle, Filarmónica, Maple, Arca de Noe o duros españoles "al peso".
Diversificar es importante. Desaconsejo lingotes de entrada.
Huiría de monedas raras, especiales (coloreadas), de poca tirada y con mucho premium que pueden tener un comportaiento incierto en el futuro si nos quisiéramos deshacer de ellas.
Se puede empezar (despacio) a comprar monedas con un poquito más de premium una vez estudiado el mercado y evolución histórica (Pandas, kookaburras, lunares, koalas, libertades...). Aquí ya entramos en una mezcla entre inversión y coleccionista.
Me limitaría a las de 1oz de inicio auqneu hay buen mercado en 5ozs, 10ozs y kilo. Pero esto es a gusto del consumidor.
En oro: krugerrands, Maple, Búfalo (esta me encanta), filármónica, canguros, soberanos, 20 francos, Alfonsinas...
Huiría de la FMNT. Demasiado premium si se busca inversión.

CUANTO INVIERTO
cada uno en la medidad de sus posiblidades. Dinero que NO se va a necesitar a corto ni a medio plazo. Son inversiones tipo "fondo de pensiones". Es para años y rescatarlo por necesidad suele salir muy caro. Para dejar a los nietos, complementar nuestra pensión. Si se busca un retorno rápido, mejor comprar plata u oro papel o bien acciones de mineras junior.
ETFs pueden ser otra opción. Pero vamos, que la gracia de la inversión en moneda de oro y plata es el metal fisico donde no hay contraparte. Cuando lo adquieres es tuyo y no es deuda de nadie.
Ojo con las cotizaciones, fundamentalmente "intervenidas" a base de muchísimas onzas de "papel" que suben y bajan el precio al antojo de las manos fuertes (JPMorgan...). Por eso digo lo de no comprar físico con idea de pegar pelotazos a corto plazo.
La idea es aprovecharse de precios insosteniblemente bajos (cercanos al coste de extracción) para comprar...y mantener largo tiempo jugando con el mayor coste de extracción futuro (que llegará sí o sí).

DONDE COMPRO
Hay multitud de empresas. Andorrano, y eldoradocoins son de garantía.
En Europa Coininvest, Goldsilver o Aurinum entre otros también suelen funcionar bien. Ojo con los alemanes. Yo no he tenido problemas directamente pero sé de gente que los ha tenido especialmente si hay problemas en el envío o en la recepción. Poco flexibles y se tarda en rectificar.
Mirar gastos de envío y no comparar webs hasta no ver el importe final incluyendo los gastos de envío. Puede haber sorpresas.
Entre particulares muchísimo ojo. Sobre todo al principio. Es complicado que la gente de gato por liebre en una maple leaf de plata en el escenario actual (una maple leaf puede costar 16,5€ y hacer una réplica que pueda pasar por buena puede costar lo mismo que la original) pero en el oro es mucho más fácil hacer réplicas, fundamentalmente en lingotes usando metales pesados más barato (tungsteno). La ventaja de las monedas es que tienen medidas estándar. Diámetro, espesor y peso está estandarizado. Importante hacerse con un calibre y una basculita para hacer comprobaciones. Puede haber variaciones de centésimas de gramo pero variaciones de varias décimas de gramo son extremadamente infrecuentes. Mucha atención y acudir a un especialista en caso de que la moneda sea de oro y haya dudas una vez medida.
Hay que huir de las gangas o de "es demasiado bonito" para ser cierto.
Onzas de oro a 500€ y onzas de plata a 10€ no las hay a estos precios spot (1076€/oz en oro y 13,5€/oz cuando escribo). Mucha atención con ebay.

ORO O PLATA
Ambos. Está claro que el oro es más caro y no es tan fácil para una economía media "encargar un par de moneditas".
En oro, yo empezaría con monedas de fracción de onza como el soberano (ojo que hay falsificaciones, comprar en sitios contrastados), Alfonsinas, 20 Francos sin valor numismático que se acerquen al spot. Luego ya monedas de 1oz cercanas al spot que sean muy líquidas (Kruger por ejemplo).
Proporción? depende de la relación oro/plata. Mi política es que por encima de 70 sobrepondero la plata, comprando porcentualmente más plata que oro. Opción personal. Pero hay que tener de ambos. Tener sólo oro (monedas que son caras y que que tienen valor de cientos o miles de euros con lo que en la venta no se puede fraccionar) o tener sólo plata (más cantidad, espacio, volumen para tener el mismo valor que el oro...pero fácilmente intercambiables por menor cantidad de dinero) tienen inconvenientes.

DONDE LO GUARDO
Pues depende. Yo me inclino si se tiene la espalda dura "debajo del colchón"




.
Hablando más en serio, lo ideal es tenerlas en varias localizaciones a ser posible.
Huiría de las cajas de seguridad de los bancos que además de ser caras son "confiscables".
Hay empresas que aparte de venderte el metal, también te lo guardan. Yo prefiero tenerlo cerca, pero también es cuestión de volumen y de gusto (a mi me gusta ver y tocar




).
Eso sí, la plata en cápsula o en tubo. Cuanto menos contacto con el aire mejor. Aquí el "tono" no influye positivamente..sino más bien al revés.
Las monedas de oro puro 9999 (maple por ejemplo) son delicadas. Se rayan con facilidad al manipularlas o al contacto con otras. que tienen aleaciones (tipo Kruger) con más resistentes. Yo siempre las guardo en capsula o sobrecito.
Recomendación: usar guantes para manipular cualquier moneda.

En que me fijo para invertir en una u otra moneda, es decir, sacar más rendimiento que el de la variación de la variación de plata en los buenos momentos y amortiguar las caidas del valor de la plata en los malos.
Básicamente contemplo tres factores:

-Precio sobre moneda bullion: Es el precio que tiene la moneda que me interesa sobre el precio de la moneda bullion pura. Es decir, cuanto más cara es que una filármonica, una maple o una american.
Yo, al ser puramente inversión y sin tener mucha experiencia en la materia buscaría monedas con la menor diferencia posible.

-Diseño atractivo: por diseño atractivo no significa que sea la moneda más bonita del mundo, puede ser atractiva al ojo por precisamente lo contrario. Por algo que capte nuestra atención. Y si capta nuestra atención lo hará en mucha gente más.

-Tirada: idealmente la menor posible y a ser posible de una mint reconocida.

La idea principal es equilibrar estos tres factores. De nada sirve para un "novato" una moneda preciosa con una tirada de 1000....si el precio son 80 euros la onza. Esa inversión es (muy) incierta y debiera ser susceptible sólo para inversores con mucha experiencia.
tampoco "sirve de nada" invertir en americans con una tirada de 38M de monedas con el mismo diseño todos los años. El precio se moverá igualmente con la plata sin apenas variaciones. Pero la idea no es esa. Es sacar ese "puntito" más.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (12 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El canal:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChBs1NJasw1-mNikXV_0_Dw
> 
> ...



Gracias, por la respuesta, información muy útil.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 May 2021)

Del mismo tema unas reflexiones:









FED Coin: Riesgos del Fiat Digital #BTC


➡️Sigueme en Twitter: https://twitter.com/GonzaloCanete ➡️CANAL DE TELEGRAM:https://t.me/BrujulaDeMercados ➡️FACEBOOK:https://rb.gy/hbavqy PODCAST: Programas completos en Podcast. ️Spotify: http...




odysee.com


----------



## Beto (12 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Todo esto tiene mucho que ver con los metales pues igual teneis aqui al siguiente JJ Morgan cuando no sepa en que echar tantos 0 como voy a ganar tendre que arramblar con oros, platas, cobres...........
> 
> El caso es que desde que estoy metiendo a estas monedillas no para de subir mi monedero y mis ceros, una cosa de locos, si pierde algun 0 por la mañana tarde luego por la noche los recupera se los come y sigue la multiplicacion de los panes y los peces.
> 
> ...



Pues no sé cómo lo haces porque cada día me entero de varias nuevas....de hecho, veo tantas que me tira atrás...no creo que sea bueno pero si sacas provecho, bien por ti. A mí me han pillado con el pie cambiado


----------



## L'omertá (12 May 2021)

Los de redit van disparados. DISPARADOS.


----------



## MIP (12 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Pregunta para entendidos:
> 
> Tengo unos 20 francos franceses tipo gallo. Unos son más amarillos y otros más "anaranjados". Todos pesan y miden igual. La razón tiene que estar en la aleación, algunos de ellos deben contener más cobre (supongo).
> 
> ...



Creo que los más anaranjados son los originales y los más claros son las reacuñaciones. Al menos los que yo tengo son así.


----------



## IvanRios (12 May 2021)

* El boom del 'metal' amenaza con hacer 'descarrilar' el Green new deal*
todos@lainformacion.com (Ruben J. Lapetra)


Si el precio es el punto de fricción entre la oferta y la demanda, la evolución de los metales en 2021 muestra que el mercado se encuentra en pleno terremoto. La reactivación económica en los países más rezagados como los europeos se ha convertido en el último viento de cola para un* boom de las materias primas, en general, y los metales, en particular*. El tirón de la demanda desde todos los rincones del mundo industrial tiene su epicentro en la *transición energética, las energías limpias y el coche eléctrico.*La era de la descarbonización está empujando como nunca la demanda de metales y también sus precios, escalada que se ha convertido en una amenaza que puede frenar los ‘new green deals’ en decenas de países. “*El rápido despliegue de tecnologías de energía limpia como parte de las transiciones energéticas implica un aumento significativo de la demanda de minerales”*, sentencia la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE) en un informe ‘ad hoc’ sobre la cuestión. La necesidad de minerales metálicos y tierras raras se duplicará con las políticas actuales hasta 2040, se cuadruplicará con una mayor apuesta hacia la sostenibilidad y se multiplicará por seis si se pretende llegar al objetivo global net-zero (neutro en carbono), según el organismo.

Las *cotizaciones están reaccionando a estos escenarios*. El oro, cuyo uso está más asociado a la joyería y menos a la industria, sube un 5,6% en el último mes, aunque cae un 3% en 2021. También en los últimos 30 días, la plata está disparada (+10%), al igual que el *cobre *(+17%), el *platino *(+5,3%), el *paladio *(+13%), el *aluminio *(+11%), *zinc *(+5,5%), *plomo *(+12%) y *níquel *(+6%). El último en llegar ha sido el mineral de hierro, que marca récords históricos por encima de los 1.300 yuanes (206 dólares) por tonelada en China, debido a la incertidumbre sobre el aprovisionamiento y la capacidad de producción. Las consecuencias están comenzando a* traducirse en aumentos de los costes y presión en los márgenes empresariales.* *Siemens Gamesa*, líder mundial de la energía eólica, ha sido una de las primeras compañías en citar estos sobreprecios como lastre para sus cuentas. Los inversores han castigado sus acciones desde hace dos semanas porque se confirma la tesis de que los proyectores de energías renovables tendrán más difícil alcanzar la rentabilidad. También en la bolsa española, otras empresas que se dedican a construir e instalar parques eólicos o fotovoltaicos, como *Soltec, Solaria, Grenergy o Solarpack*, registran desplomes en 2021 del 30% al 40% en bolsa.Si la vieja industria ya era una gran consumidora de metales, las nuevos sectores vinculados a la transición verde se han convertido en voraces consumidores de este tipo de materiales, entrando en competencia y encareciendo más los precios. *Bank of America* ve demasiadas fricciones como para que se calme el actual escenario. "Estamos de acuerdo en que el mercado del cobre sigue siendo tensionado, con inventarios medidos en toneladas que ahora se encuentran en los niveles de hace 15 años, lo que implica que las existencias cubren solo 3,3 semanas de demanda. E*l telón de fondo fundamental es tan preocupante porque la economía global justo ahora está comenzando a abrirse* y reflacionarse", apuntan.Primero, la AIE señala a los vehículos eléctricos y las baterías de almacenamiento como “fuerzas importantes” que dan envergadura a este movimiento. “El *litio *experimentará el crecimiento más rápido, con un aumento de la demanda de más de 40 veces para 2040, seguido por el *grafito, cobalto y níquel* (alrededor de 20-25 veces). La expansión de las redes eléctricas significa que la demanda de *cobre *para las líneas de la red se duplicará en el mismo período”, advierte la agencia.En segundo lugar, las *energías limpias *constituyen el otro gran motor. La demanda de minerales metálicos desde el sector se triplicará para el 2040, según la AIE. “La* energía eólica ha tomado la delantera*, reforzada por la energía *eólica marina *que consume muchos más materiales. La energía solar fotovoltaica les sigue de cerca, debido al gran volumen de capacidad que se agrega. En cambio, la energía hidroeléctrica, la biomasa y la energía nuclear hacen contribuciones menores dadas sus necesidades minerales comparativamente menores. En otros sectores, *el rápido crecimiento del hidrógeno* como portador de energía sustenta un importante crecimiento en la demanda de *níquel y circonio* para electrolizadores y de metales del grupo del platino para pilas de combustible”, apunta el informe.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (12 May 2021)




----------



## Tichy (13 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Pregunta para entendidos:
> 
> Tengo unos 20 francos franceses tipo gallo. Unos son más amarillos y otros más "anaranjados". Todos pesan y miden igual. La razón tiene que estar en la aleación, algunos de ellos deben contener más cobre (supongo).
> 
> ...



La composición de todas las monedas 20 ff es idéntica si son buenos (y como apuntas que están bien de peso y dimensiones supondremos que así es), ya sean gallos, genios, napoleones, ceres, etc.
En cuanto a los gallos, hubo reacuñaciones de las fechas entre 1907 y 1914, pero las últimas se hicieron en los años 60. Podría ser que la diferencia de tono que comentas sea por ser reacuñaciones en perfecto estado, pero con 60 años de antigüedad al menos lo veo complicado.
La explicación normal en estos casos suele ser que las de tono más claro se hayan limpiado agresivamente, probablemente por ser usadas como joyas. Si son de antes de 1907 seguro que es ésta la explicación (y si son posteriores, con bastante probabilidad). 
Si son compradas en tienda o particular pues es lo que te ha tocado y al ser monedas cuyo valor exclusivamente es el contenido en metal, no tiene mayor importancia. Si proceden de subasta lo normal es que la gradación sea baja (MBC-) aunque la moneda aparente buen estado y que la casa incluya el comentario "se usó como joya".


----------



## sebboh (13 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En el caso del bitcoñeur, donde el 95 % está en manos de un 2 %.... oscuros comienzos.... pura especulación.... algo más que un sumidero



por no hablar del rey de trolles XD


----------



## estupeharto (13 May 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> por no hablar del rey de trolles XD



Menudo pájaro está hecho éste. 
Luego a reclamar al maestro armero...


----------



## estupeharto (13 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Todo esto tiene mucho que ver con los metales pues igual teneis aqui al siguiente JJ Morgan cuando no sepa en que echar tantos 0 como voy a ganar tendre que arramblar con oros, platas, cobres...........
> 
> El caso es que desde que estoy metiendo a estas monedillas no para de subir mi monedero y mis ceros, una cosa de locos, si pierde algun 0 por la mañana tarde luego por la noche los recupera se los come y sigue la multiplicacion de los panes y los peces.
> 
> ...



Supongo que al menos invitarás a pvtas al floro bribón


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (13 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> La composición de todas las monedas 20 ff es idéntica si son buenos (y como apuntas que están bien de peso y dimensiones supondremos que así es), ya sean gallos, genios, napoleones, ceres, etc.
> En cuanto a los gallos, hubo reacuñaciones de las fechas entre 1907 y 1914, pero las últimas se hicieron en los años 60. Podría ser que la diferencia de tono que comentas sea por ser reacuñaciones en perfecto estado, pero con 60 años de antigüedad al menos lo veo complicado.
> La explicación normal en estos casos suele ser que las de tono más claro se hayan limpiado agresivamente, probablemente por ser usadas como joyas. Si son de antes de 1907 seguro que es ésta la explicación (y si son posteriores, con bastante probabilidad).
> Si son compradas en tienda o particular pues es lo que te ha tocado y al ser monedas cuyo valor exclusivamente es el contenido en metal, no tiene mayor importancia. Si proceden de subasta lo normal es que la gradación sea baja (MBC-) aunque la moneda aparente buen estado y que la casa incluya el comentario "se usó como joya".



Gracias por la respuesta.
He estado buscando información al respecto y en una web francesa explican que las reacuñaciones de gallos durante los años 60 contienen un poco más de cobre que las originales. Eso explica ese tono más "naranja".
Aquí el link:




__





Caractéristiques du 20 Francs Marianne Coq - 20 francs Marianne Coq


Dernière née des pièces de 20 Francs Napoléon, plusieurs particularités permettent de différencier la pièce de 20 Francs Marianne Coq des autres 20 Francs or




www.20francsmariannecoq.fr


----------



## Tichy (13 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> He estado buscando información al respecto y en una web francesa explican que las reacuñaciones de gallos durante los años 60 contienen un poco más de cobre que las originales. Eso explica ese tono más "naranja".
> Aquí el link:
> 
> ...



Buen aporte. Lo desconocía. Voy a intentar investigarlo un poco más.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 May 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> por no hablar del rey de trolles XD



Vaya trilero está hecho el Elon Musk


----------



## lvdo (13 May 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> He estado buscando información al respecto y en una web francesa explican que las reacuñaciones de gallos durante los años 60 contienen un poco más de cobre que las originales. Eso explica ese tono más "naranja".
> Aquí el link:
> 
> ...



Interesante. Pasa lo mismo con las monedas de 20 pesos mexicanos, las reacuñaciones tienen un tono más oscuro. Según lo que investigué en su día, se debe únicamente al paso de los años. Con el tiempo el tono de la moneda varía, pese a tener la misma aleación.

Si ahora resulta que las acuñaciones originales eran de 917 milésimas o de oro 900 pero con aleación de plata y cobre (como pasa con algunos soberanos) y no solo de cobre, pues estaría bien enterarse jajaja

Un saludo!


----------



## Muttley (13 May 2021)

Otro súper artículo de @antorob en su blog sobre la inflación.
USA dió un dato del 4,2%.
En el artículo nos desgrana de donde viene el número.
Es peor (aún) de lo que pensamos

La inflación se dispara en USA. Análisis y perspectivas.


----------



## antoniussss (13 May 2021)

Ahora romanillo cuentanos que haces en la shit coins, si holdear la ostia a ver si rebota como las ultimas veces o vender con perdidas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ahora romanillo cuentanos que haces en la shit coins, si holdear la ostia a ver si rebota como las ultimas veces o vender con perdidas.




tengo que mirar haber como tengo las carteras, pero es que no entendeis nada ya lo he dicho varias veces.

Juego con dinero que no es mio, que mas da si lo pierdo todo, hombre igual no me da......... entiendeme........... pero no duele ...........

El bafe es el que estoy viendo que me ha caido mucho, las demas ahora voy a ir mirando.

Hay algunas que las he comprado que no valen nada por ver si suena la flauta como el que compra loteria, caso de unas cuantas que compre ayer, esas las dejo en donde estan por que ahora mismo casi que ni tienen precio, son proyectos que ni les van a dar suficiente publicidad hasta que no llegue julio, agosto.


Edito, estoy mas o menos en donde estaba, no tengo perdidas significativas de lo que le meti, ademas si bitcoin se mantiene en 41000 estas monedas van a rebotar mucho mucho, pero hay algunas que las compre tan bajas de precio que siguen sin caer por debajo de donde yo las compre, lo que si han hecho es comerse toda la subida que habia tenido en estos dias.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (13 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estoy confuso, invocan a romanillo y contesta un tal notrabajo, que raro no?



Se ha liado con sus múltiples personalidades.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estoy confuso, invocan a romanillo y contesta un tal notrabajo, que raro no?



Yo te lo explico; Rumanillo es un gurú inversor, atrapado en el cuerpo de un profeta, encerrado en la cabeza de un putero, que a su vez está aprisionado en el cuerpo de un criador de pájaros, que está confinado en la mente de un crío de 16 años, que está encerrado dentro de la cabeza de un gurú inversor, que está...
¿Los has entendido ahora?


----------



## TomBolillo (13 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ahora romanillo cuentanos que haces en la shit coins, si holdear la ostia a ver si rebota como las ultimas veces o vender con perdidas.



Eso, eso que cuenten las palmadas de pasta también. En eso los metaleros físicos estamos a otro nivel. Si baja, bien para comprar más y sino compras más pero tampoco vendes ahí siguen tus onzas. Lo único que escuece con las grandes bajadas es o no tener liquidez o que las putas tiendas no acompañen las bajadas acordemente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Yo te lo explico; Rumanillo es un gurú inversor, atrapado en el cuerpo de un profeta, encerrado en la cabeza de un putero, que a su vez está aprisionado en el cuerpo de un criador de pájaros, que está confinado en la mente de un crío de 5 años, que está encerrado dentro de la cabeza de un gurú inversor, que está...
> ¿Los has entendido ahora?




Todo bien pero mejor encerrado en el cuerpo de un niño de 16 años, esa edad me corresponde mas. 17 incluso


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Todo bien pero mejor encerrado en el cuerpo de un niño de 16 años, esa edad me corresponde mas. 17 incluso



Bien, si aceptas 15, lo corrijo y quedamos en paz.


----------



## estupeharto (13 May 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bien, si aceptas 15, lo corrijo y quedamos en paz.



Me parece justo, pero ten en cuenta que con 15 no iba de putas, queria ir pero no me atrebia, mas o menos esa es la historia......... entonces como me pones de putero por eso te decia 17 que ya si le echaba narices a entrar a los sitios, este es el niño decia el dueño al portero, dejalo que entre........... si no pasa nada, aqui solo hay mujeres no ogros, eso cuando dudaban de si dejarme entrar o no y veias a los porteros locos perdidos sin saber que hacer.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 May 2021)

No discutamos más, 16 y ni pá ti ni pá mi...


----------



## antoniussss (13 May 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tengo que mirar haber como tengo las carteras, pero es que no entendeis nada ya lo he dicho varias veces.
> 
> Juego con dinero que no es mio, que mas da si lo pierdo todo, hombre igual no me da......... entiendeme........... pero no duele ...........
> 
> ...



Para jugar con beneficios, has tenido que tener mas de un 100% en las shitcoins, y no cuadra entrando y saliendo en horas o pocos días como has ido diciendo en el hilo.

Si me dices que el año pasao has comprado y has holdeado como un campeón, me lo creo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (13 May 2021)

La plata no para: sube más de un 70% en un año y los expertos creen que la senda alcista seguirá


Harta de las atenciones recibidas por el oro en el mercado de los metales preciosos, la plata se reivindica y su mejor carta de presentación es el 'rally' de más del 70% que acumula en el último año. Este repunte no solo descolla frente al del oro -un parco 6,4%-, sino que según los expertos es...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## frankie83 (13 May 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Interesante. Pasa lo mismo con las monedas de 20 pesos mexicanos, las reacuñaciones tienen un tono más oscuro. Según lo que investigué en su día, se debe únicamente al paso de los años. Con el tiempo el tono de la moneda varía, pese a tener la misma aleación.
> 
> Si ahora resulta que las acuñaciones originales eran de 917 milésimas o de oro 900 pero con aleación de plata y cobre (como pasa con algunos soberanos) y no solo de cobre, pues estaría bien enterarse jajaja
> 
> Un saludo!



20 lire 1882 existe en oro y en oro “rojo”, la misma moneda del mismo año, también en este caso es la diferente aleación


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es un poco engañoso lo que dice el artículo, 74% en el último año? ...de donde saca el articulero ese porcentaje?
> 
> A mi me sale un 58%.
> 
> Que un medio corrupto anime a comprar plata, me da que pensar... próximo bajón en un par de meses para seguir desanimando al pueblo?



Pues sí, da mala espina...


----------



## Dadaria (13 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Otro súper artículo de @antorob en su blog sobre la inflación.
> USA dió un dato del 4,2%.
> En el artículo nos desgrana de donde viene el número.
> Es peor (aún) de lo que pensamos
> ...



Si la oficial es del 4,2%, la real seguramente será diez veces más.


----------



## L'omertá (13 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Efectivamente, a veces hay diferencias en el tono en bastantes monedas. Dependiendo de los años, etc.
> Otra muestra. En la foto no se aprecia tanto como al natural, pero la diferencia es grande en el tono, más cobrizo el de la derecha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658094



Un ejemplo muy bueno. Tengo la del 22 y la del 47 y son exactas pero el día y la noche


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Para jugar con beneficios, has tenido que tener mas de un 100% en las shitcoins, y no cuadra entrando y saliendo en horas o pocos días como has ido diciendo en el hilo.
> 
> Si me dices que el año pasao has comprado y has holdeado como un campeón, me lo creo.




Pero tu no has visto lo que subio por ejemplo shiba ???

Pero ya no hablo de esas que me parece que aun despues de la bajada sigo teniendolas positivas con mas pasta de la que meti, es que le metieras a la que le metieras en enero luego se multiplicaron infinitamente, dime una que no subiera de forma espectacular de las que habia en coinbase que por ese entonces solo sabia meterles a esas, pero si estaban las estellar lumens a menos de 10 centimos, el mana, civic, distritox todas a menos de 10 centimos y mira a lo que subieron despues.

No se si hablais por hablar.


----------



## TomBolillo (14 May 2021)

Primero los bitcoños y ahora los guau guau. A esto no se le llamaba calentar un valor? 

Elon Musk tweets about Dogecoin, and prices immediately jump


----------



## mk73 (14 May 2021)

*Enfocar*
*Reino Unido Royal Mint ve un aumento del 540% en la demanda de lingotes de plata*


Neils Christensen  Jueves 13 de mayo de 2021 09:54

Noticias de Kitco
*Nota del editor: con tanta volatilidad del mercado, ¡manténgase al tanto de las noticias diarias! Póngase al día en minutos con nuestro rápido resumen de las noticias de lectura obligada y las opiniones de expertos de hoy. ¡Registrate aquí!*



(Noticias de Kitco) - El mercado mundial de metales preciosos continúa viendo una demanda insaciable de plata física.
El jueves, UK Royal Mint informó un aumento del 540% en las ventas de lingotes de plata en comparación con el año pasado.
La Royal Mint también dijo que las ventas de su moneda Britannia 2021 de plata de una onza aumentaron un 100% entre marzo y abril, en comparación con el año pasado.
"Experimentamos una alta demanda en 2020 ya que los inversores acudieron en masa a los activos de refugio seguro durante el apogeo de la pandemia, pero esta demanda ha continuado en 2021 a medida que más personas se dan cuenta de los beneficios de los metales preciosos", dijo Andrew Dickey, director divisional de metales preciosos en la menta. "La plata tiene un gran atractivo porque tiene un valor intrínseco como recurso finito y ofrece un precio significativamente más bajo que el oro, lo que lo hace accesible para más clientes".
La demanda física de plata despegó en febrero de este año después de que un grupo de comerciantes, organizado a través de las redes sociales, intentó sin éxito inducir una contracción corta en el mercado. Sin embargo, desde entonces, los analistas han dicho que la demanda de plata sigue siendo fuerte, y los inversores buscan capitalizar la demanda industrial de metales preciosos a medida que la economía global continúa recuperándose de la pandemia de COVID-19.
Otros analistas han dicho que la plata sigue siendo un metal monetario atractivo y se protege contra las crecientes presiones inflacionarias.
"Muchos analistas predicen un futuro brillante para la plata para el resto de 2021. Se espera que las políticas fiscales y monetarias acomodaticias, impulsores tradicionales de la demanda de metales preciosos, sigan en juego mientras la economía continúa recuperándose de la pandemia", dijo Dickey. "Además, el uso de la plata en tecnologías verdes emergentes también ha contribuido al sentimiento positivo hacia el metal".
La fuerte demanda de inversión de plata empujó los precios a casi un máximo de dos meses la semana pasada a 28 dólares la onza. Aunque la plata ha caído desde sus máximos recientes, el metal precioso sigue manteniendo un soporte crítico. Los futuros de plata de julio se negociaron por última vez a 27,05 dólares la onza, un 0,5% menos en el día.
The Royal Mint dijo que esto ha tenido un rápido crecimiento en el mercado de metales preciosos en los últimos años. Ahora es el principal productor de monedas de lingotes en el Reino Unido.
The Royal Mint también dijo que ofrece una gama de plataformas de inversión digital que permiten a los inversores comprar y vender oro, plata y platino fraccionados sin tomar la custodia del metal. Todas las tenencias digitales están respaldadas por lingotes físicos, que se almacenan en la bóveda de The Royal Mint, dijo.
Por Neils Christensen
Para Kitco News
 nchristensen@kitco.com
www.kitco.com

*Descargo de responsabilidad:* Las opiniones expresadas en este artículo son las del autor y pueden no reflejar las de *Kitco Metals Inc.* El autor ha hecho todo lo posible para garantizar la exactitud de la información proporcionada; sin embargo, ni Kitco Metals Inc. ni el autor pueden garantizar tal precisión. Este artículo es estrictamente para fines informativos. No es una solicitud para realizar ningún intercambio de materias primas, valores u otros instrumentos financieros. Kitco Metals Inc. y el autor de este artículo no aceptan responsabilidad por pérdidas y / o daños que surjan del uso de esta publicación.


----------



## Muttley (14 May 2021)

MidasTouch.



*Silver’s market manipulation is your way in*
You can feel like a victim knowing you are participating in a manipulated market, or you can jump of joy knowing this provides an edge for you. The choice is yours. Blaming trading losses on outside circumstances does not make you a better market participant. Instead, any abnormality like the open and close of a market, pre-announced news releases, or, in this case, a repeating pattern of market manipulation can be used in your favor. Trying to find fairness and alike within the markets is illusory. The markets reflect human behavior, and as such all humans have fear and greed and their variants deeply ingrained within them. Silver’s market manipulation is your way in.

The only chance to participate in a rigged game and come out ahead is beating them in their own game. One way of stacking the odds in your favor is to recognize patterns within the markets, and market manipulation is just that, a pattern.

We believe strongly that Silver prices will see new all-time highs by the end of the year. We also believe in a high probability for Silver prices to reach near triple-digit price levels. And we know just because one knows direction and targets does not mean one arrives at these prices with a position intact or a position at all.

Here are a few examples of what we mean.

*Silver in US-Dollar, Daily Chart, The minefield:*





_Silver in US-Dollar, daily chart as of May 13th, 2021._
We tried to illustrate that a single event of chart characteristics could point towards volatility or otherwise trading instrument characteristics on the daily chart above. The sum of all variances of Silver events, although points clearly at aiming to discourage the investor and short-term traders alike. Typically the daily time frame is the entry time frame for longer-term plays like weekly and monthly time frame setups. It is challenging to find propper low-risk entry points. Here are the obstacles for the market participant to enter the market:


dark cloud cover and bullish engulfing candlestick patterns are extreme reversal patterns typically much rarer in occurrence
each range gets its highs and lows taken out which can be described “fishing for stops” (orange boxes)
the sheer amount of yellow wicks shows the general volatility and challenges for low-risk stop placement
consistent pattern failures
follow up day retracement levels of 70 to 90 percent are outside the norm
rare but extreme trend days irrespective of the market is trending or ranging
Just to name a few.


*Silver in US-Dollar, 60 Minute Chart, But that is not all:*





_Silver in US-Dollar, hourly chart as of May 13th, 2021._
Since our recent chartbook release about spoofing activities in the Silver market, we have been feverishly working on identifying various intraday market behaviors that are atypical to typical market behavior as a whole and the Silver market specifically. Our findings confirmed that individual patterns aren’t uncommon, but the sheer sum of patterns is definitely not normal.

A look at the intraday 60-minute chart above, a time frame entry tool often used for daily and weekly time frame setups, is concerning:


Every extreme gets faded.
Reversal patterns are dominating the field.
Previous days lows get gunned for stops.
Ranges get spiked out for stops to be hit in both directions.
Range expansions are happening in both directions.
And all this by observing just a few days back. There is much more.

*Silver in US-Dollar, 60 Minute Chart, The cure:*





_Silver in US-Dollar, 60 minute chart as of May 13th, 2021._
So what can be done? Let us rather focus on solutions versus a minefield of obstacles. The most predominant patterns we found were volume and time-based. A market this thick can not sustain manipulation through the significant market hour activity of the world taking place. Moves getting artificially faded mainly before the Asian session open and the British market open for Silver. To protect your risk, you need to enter the market at the following time slot and counter fade: 20:30 EST to 21:30 EST. We found this time segment the one of least risk when used in conjunction with our Quad exit strategy, which allows for risk mitigation by taking shortly after entry half of the position of the table.

The chart illustrates with green and red horizontal lines that at each day at this same time, an imminent move follows to allow for this first target of risk elimination to get hit. It also shows that volume increases at this point to substantiate a more real move versus the prior artificial fades. We also suggest trading small in size and instead build long-term position out of runners (again, view our Quad exit strategy).

In addition, we advise against scalping and frequent intraday trading. Instead, we find stepping away from the noise and trading monthly charts to be an intelligent way to protect wealth. The most secure way of participating in the Silver market is to accumulate physical holdings.

*Gold in US-Dollar, Daily Chart, Silver’s market manipulation is your way in:*





_Silver in US-Dollar, daily chart as of May 14th, 2021._
Pick your spots wisely. Overtrading in minefield conditions is risk expansive. A top-down approach from a longer-term directional perspective should guide when to engage in the market. The daily chart above shows one such substantial directional support. When prices reach the green line again (linear regression channel), the 60 min entry strategy based on time of day (20:30 EST to 21:30 EST) and a keen eye on your volume bars is vital to participate in a low-risk manner to get a piece of the pie.

One more thing! It is much more proficient to work with a volume-based support measurement tool (yellow line) for transactional support versus typical TA tools of horizontal support and resistance lines.

*Silver’s market manipulation is your way in:*
Market participation is an endless path of hurdles overcome and a honing of difficult to acquire skillset in a challenging profession. Market manipulation is as old as time. Complaining about it doesn’t benefit but your ego. Taking the role of a detective instead and examining the market with curiosity for its complexity of rules or, in this case, manipulated rules to then build in opposition a rule set that provides advantages for your market plays is a more proper approach.


Resumen ejecutivo:
En un mercado manipulado como el de la plata, extremar la precaución con el trading y....

“We believe strongly that Silver prices will see new all-time highs by the end of the year. We also believe in a high probability for Silver prices to reach near triple-digit price levels. And we know just because one knows direction and targets does not mean one arrives at these prices with a position intact or a position at all”

....que se reduce a *COMPRAR PLATA FÍSICA. *


----------



## FranMen (14 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Efectivamente, a veces hay diferencias en el tono en bastantes monedas. Dependiendo de los años, etc.
> Otra muestra. En la foto no se aprecia tanto como al natural, pero la diferencia es grande en el tono, más cobrizo el de la derecha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658094



Aprovecho para preguntar a los expertos, ¿varían según los años los eagles de oro de grosor? No soy experto pero dos monedas que parecían auténticas tenían una leve diferencia de grosor y un diámetro similar


----------



## Spielzeug (14 May 2021)

The end of the LBMA is nigh - Research - Goldmoney


Basel 3 is on course to regulate the LBMA out of existence. And with it will go all the associated arbitrage business and position-taking on Comex, because most bullion bank trading desks will cease to exist. The only supply to buy-side speculators of gold and silver contracts will be...




www.goldmoney.com





El final de la LBMA está cerca según McLeod. La aplicación de las reglas de Bases III va a suponer la separación del oro papel de las unallocated accounts que funciona con un esquema de reserva fraccionaria y que es utilizada por los bancos para la creación de nuevos créditos del oro físico allocated. Es previsible que se intenten pasar a allocated más cantidad de oro físico del que tiene el sistema de reserva fraccionaria de las unallocated accounts que utiliza el LBMA para suprimir el precio.

Dejo traducción de Google de la conclusión del artículo:


> _Los cambios propuestos en Basilea 3 marcan el final de una era para el comercio de derivados, cuando casi todo el comercio de oro y plata se ha realizado en forma no asignada. Las consecuencias para los mercados y los precios de los metales preciosos no deben ignorarse ni subestimarse. La LBMA comprende las implicaciones y su respuesta al regulador del Reino Unido refleja su impotencia ante estos cambios.
> 
> La presentación conjunta de la LBMA y el WGC es económica con los hechos al evitar admitir que las cuentas de oro asignadas y no asignadas son negocios completamente separados. El origen del primero es a través de la creación de crédito bancario. Y con todos los bancos que operan a través de la expansión del crédito, no hay oro físico involucrado. Las transacciones se realizan íntegramente en lingotes nocionales no asignados, y el precio del oro sirve como punto de referencia de valoración. Si bien la creación de oro no asignado a través del crédito bancario es una cosa, las demandas de los clientes de liquidación en el ámbito físico son otra y, en general, se desaconsejan. Pero a lo largo de los años, la demanda de materiales físicos ha absorbido la oferta de lingotes físicos y el arrendamiento adicional de oro del banco central, lo que agrega un segundo problema, pero completamente diferente, para los bancos de lingotes.
> 
> ...



Una vez fuera de juego la LBMA, los mercados de oro físico dominados por China tomarán el relevo en la formación de precio. La aplicación de Basel III va a coincidir con el lanzamiento del yuan digital con el que China pretende establecer una nueva estructura monetaria internacional que evite el sistema de pagos SWIFT (que usa al dólar como colateral) y los intercambios se realicen directamente con acuerdos bilaterales de divisas. También buscan el uso del yuan digital fuera de sus fronteras.

Dejo aquí un vídeo en el que explican brevemente el funcionamiento del invento:



Si pretenden evitar el dólar como colateral para intercambios transfronterizos, es necesaria una referencia monetaria que lo sustituya y que las cámaras de compensación puedan hacer su trabajo.

Y que referencia monetaria va a ser utilizada como colateral para las transacciones internacionales en sustitución al dólar?

China (y Rusia) llevan mucho tiempo acumulando oro para cuando llegue ese momento cada vez más cercano:








China Owns A Lot More Gold Than It’s Letting On | GoldBroker.com


In a world awash with money-printing, a currency backed by gold would have great credibility. And China – with designs on the yuan becoming the world’s reserve currency – has a lot more gold than anyone else. But how much?




goldbroker.com





Es una estimacion de las reservas de oro que posee china actualmente. Visualmente es impresionante:




Por si lo preferis en video:


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar a los expertos, ¿varían según los años los eagles de oro de grosor? No soy experto pero dos monedas que parecían auténticas tenían una leve diferencia de grosor y un diámetro similar



Que yo sepa NO. Tendría que mirártelo para estar seguro al 100%, y tendrías que esperar al lunes, ya que tengo el alijo disperso por varias ubicaciones. Pero en principio juraría que todas las acuñaciones son exactamente de las mismas medidas, 32,7 x 2,75mm. Para 33,93g de peso. Todo lo que no sea eso, me haría poner las orejas tiesas. Únicamente cambia de las antiguas a las modernas la forma de representar la fecha de emisión. Números romanos entre el año 1986 y el 91, del 92 hasta la actualidad numeración arábiga .


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 May 2021)

Y respecto a las 50 pesos Centenario. Las antiguas, (del 21 al 31, las del 43, y las del 44 al 46) suelen ser más amarillas que las reacuñaciones del 47. Desconozco el motivo real ya que he leído de todo al respecto. A mi, personalmente, lo del paso del tiempo no me convence en absoluto. Pasaría lo mismo con otras monedas aleadas con cobre, pero no conozco un caso tan exagerado como le sucede a los centenarios. Reconozco que igual es debido a mi falta de conocimientos, pero tengo un krugerrand de 1967 que sigue igual de “rojo” que el del 2015. Además tengo Centenarios del 47 más amarillos que algunos de años anteriores al 31. También es cierto a este respecto que no solo se reacuñaron del 47, al parecer, se hicieron y vendieron ,en fechas bastante recientes, colecciones completas presentadas en un bonito estuche con todos los años incluida la del 43. Así que cualquiera sabe.


----------



## estupeharto (14 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Y respecto a las 50 pesos Centenario. Las antiguas, (del 21 al 31, las del 43, y las del 44 al 46) suelen ser más amarillas que las reacuñaciones del 47. Desconozco el motivo real ya que he leído de todo al respecto. A mi, personalmente, lo del paso del tiempo no me convence en absoluto. Pasaría lo mismo con otras monedas aleadas con cobre y no conozco un caso tan exagerado como le sucede a los centenarios. Reconozco que igual es debido a mi falta de conocimientos, pero tengo un krugerrand de 1967 que sigue igual de “rojo” que el del 2015. Además tengo Centenarios del 47 más amarillos que algunos de años anteriores al 31. También es cierto a este respecto que no solo se reacuñaron del 47, al parecer, se hicieron y vendieron ,en fechas bastante recientes, colecciones completas presentadas en un bonito estuche con todos los años incluida la del 43. Así que cualquiera sabe.



Yo tengo entendido que se han hecho muchas acuñaciones y no siempre han utilizado la misma composición exacta, por lo que hay diferencias en algunas partidas. Lo del paso del tiempo no tiene sentido.


----------



## estupeharto (14 May 2021)

Muy buena exposición y síntesis de la situación


----------



## FranMen (14 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que yo sepa NO. Tendría que mirártelo para estar seguro al 100%, y tendrías que esperar al lunes, ya que tengo el alijo disperso por varias ubicaciones. Pero en principio juraría que todas las acuñaciones son exactamente de las mismas medidas, 32,7 x 2,75mm. Para 33,93g de peso. Todo lo que no sea eso, me haría poner las orejas tiesas. Únicamente cambia de las antiguas a las modernas la forma de representar la fecha de emisión. Números romanos entre el año 1986 y el 91, del 92 hasta la actualidad numeración arábiga .



Son de un familiar por lo que tendría que volver a verlas pero una de ellas era de principios del XX


----------



## TradingMetales (14 May 2021)

First Majestic limita a 100 onzas la compra máxima por persona. No quieren gente que les limpie el stock, quiere que la mayoría de gente que quiera comprar plata, pueda hacerlo. Lo mismito que me hacen otras tiendas a mí. Supongo que será cada vez más generalizado.

El límite de compra en bolsa para Plata es de 1 millón de onzas por persona y bróker. 200 lotes.

De lingotes Sempsa, esta semana no me han podido dar ninguno. El próximo Viernes ya debo recibir al menos 100. Listo para cambiar por paquillos.

La semana ha sido buena para metales en las tiendas, en plata se ha vendido mucho, no tanto como en la punta de Febrero pero vuelve a despertar a niveles cercanos.

Voy a ver si hago el negocio del año o si me estafan 400 kilos la próxima semana. Si me sale bien, mi victoria es también la vuestra, es a largo plazo. Si me sale mal, puede que desista de vender metal y me ponga con bolsa o criptos. Tengo que confirmar lo que me ha propuesto el destino. ¿Qué querrá Dios para mí? ¿Escarmiento en un mal momento sentimental, para terminar de hundirme? ¿Victoria para empezar a olvidar 3 años de mierda? 

A mediados de la próxima semana salgo de dudas. Y si regreso a contarlo es para compraros todo lo que soltéis o para cagarme en alguien y contaros una experiencia que podría pasaros.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Son de un familiar por lo que tendría que volver a verlas pero una de ellas era de principios del XX



Bueno, pues resuelto el misterio. Tu me estás hablando de la comparación de una vieja moneda de 20$ *St. Gaudens Double Eagle* con una American Eagle moderna. La primera tiene 30g de oro fino en comparación con la segunda que es una onza completa (31,1g). Ambas tienen en la cara una imagen muy muy similar, pero el dorso es completamente diferente. El diámetro es parecido, pero efectivamente la American Eagle tiene un mayor grosor, muy evidente viendo las dos piezas juntas.


----------



## estupeharto (14 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar a los expertos, ¿varían según los años los eagles de oro de grosor? No soy experto pero dos monedas que parecían auténticas tenían una leve diferencia de grosor y un diámetro similar





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, pues resuelto el misterio. Tu me estás hablando de la comparación de una vieja moneda de 20$ *St. Gaudens Double Eagle* con una American Eagle moderna. La primera tiene 30g de oro fino en comparación con la segunda que es una onza completa (31,1g). Ambas tienen en la cara una imagen muy muy similar, pero el dorso es completamente diferente. El diámetro es parecido, pero efectivamente la American Eagle tiene un mayor grosor, muy evidente viendo las dos piezas juntas.



Si te referías a los 20 $ St. Gaudens. Una de 1924, 33,47 g 34,1 mm 2,3mm y el color/brillo espectacular


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 May 2021)

Por cierto la moneda 20$ *St. Gaudens Double Eagle* de 1933 tiene una historia bien curiosa;
te dejo un enlace y su traducción de google, por si te interesa este tipo de curiosidades;

The mystery of the Double Eagle gold coins

*Primera parte:*

"*El misterio de las monedas de oro Double Eagle*
El misterio ha inspirado dos novelas, dos libros de no ficción y un documental de televisión. Y gran parte de ella se ha centrado en un comerciante de monedas, muerto desde 1990, cuya tienda todavía está abierta en el sur de Filadelfia, dirigida por su hija de 82 años.
La moneda más valiosa del mundo se encuentra en el vestíbulo del Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York en el bajo Manhattan. Es la Prueba 18E, guardada en una caja de vidrio a prueba de balas con un sistema de alarma y un guardia armado cerca. La Double Eagle de 1933, considerada una de las monedas más raras y hermosas de Estados Unidos, tiene un valor nominal de 20 dólares y un valor de mercado de 7,6 millones de dólares. Fue uno de los últimos lotes de monedas de oro acuñadas por el gobierno de Estados Unidos. Las monedas nunca se emitieron; la mayor parte de las casi 500.000 piezas fundidas se fundieron en lingotes en 1937.
La mayoría, pero no todos. Algunas de las monedas salieron de la Casa de la Moneda de Filadelfia antes de esa fecha. Nadie sabe con certeza exactamente cómo salieron o incluso cuántos salieron. El Servicio Secreto de los Estados Unidos, responsable de proteger la moneda de la nación, los ha estado persiguiendo durante casi 70 años, a través de 13 administraciones y 12 directores diferentes. La investigación abarcó tres continentes e involucró a algunos de los coleccionistas de monedas más famosos del mundo, un informante confidencial, un rey playboy y una operación encubierta en el Waldorf Astoria de Manhattan. Ha inspirado dos novelas, dos libros de no ficción y un documental de televisión. Y gran parte de ella se ha centrado en un comerciante de monedas, muerto desde 1990, cuya tienda todavía está abierta en el sur de Filadelfia, dirigida por su hija de 82 años.
“El Double Eagle de 1933 es una de las monedas más intrigantes de todos los tiempos”, dice Jay Brahin, un asesor de inversiones que ha estado recolectando monedas desde que era un niño en Filadelfia. “Es un fenómeno. Las monedas no deberían haber sido acuñadas, pero lo fueron. No estaban destinados a circular, pero algunos lo hicieron. ¿Y por qué el gobierno los ha perseguido tan arduamente? Ese es uno de los misterios ".
La historia comienza justo después de la investidura de Franklin Roosevelt el 4 de marzo de 1933, en medio de la Gran Depresión. Miles de bancos ya se habían hundido cuando la gente entró en pánico y retiraron su oro y otros depósitos. A medida que disminuía la oferta de oro, gran parte de la cual se guardaba en el Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York, el país se enfrentaba a una posible insolvencia. El 5 de abril, Roosevelt emitió la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, que prohibía el atesoramiento de oro y requería que los ciudadanos cambiaran sus monedas de oro por papel moneda.
Fue el primo lejano de Roosevelt, Theodore, quien encargó al escultor Augustus Saint-Gaudens que diseñara una moneda de oro de 20 dólares en alto relieve a principios del siglo XX. Teddy Roosevelt quería una moneda estadounidense que coincidiera con la belleza de las antiguas griegas, y Saint-Gaudens completó el trabajo justo antes de su muerte por cáncer en 1907. En un lado hay una imagen de la Libertad, una figura que recuerda a una diosa griega, cabello fluyendo, rama de olivo en su mano izquierda, antorcha en su derecha. En el otro hay un águila en pleno vuelo, con el sol saliendo detrás de ella.
La Casa de la Moneda había producido los Saint-Gaudens Double Eagles casi todos los años desde 1907, y 1933 no fue diferente. En mayo, cuando la retirada del oro estaba en marcha, la Casa de la Moneda terminó de presionar 445.500 monedas. Ninguno fue emitido. En cambio, las monedas, que pesaban casi 15 toneladas, se colocaron en 1,780 bolsas de lona y se sellaron detrás de tres puertas de acero en Philadelphia Mint Vault F-Cage 1. Se pensó que solo dos se salvaron y se enviaron al Smithsonian.
En enero de 1934, el Congreso aprobó la Ley de Reserva de Oro, que permitió al presidente nacionalizar, en efecto, el oro en poder de la Reserva Federal y aumentar el precio de la onza. Esto, a su vez, devaluó el dólar, que se suponía que estimularía la economía en problemas. El director de la Casa de la Moneda luego ordenó que todas las monedas de oro de la nación se fundieran en barras. Los barrotes se mantendrían en el recién construido Fort Knox. La tarea era enorme: no fue hasta principios de 1937 que la Casa de la Moneda de Filadelfia envió sus monedas por valor de 50 millones de dólares, incluidas las Double Eagles de 1933, al horno.
Por esta época, un joyero de Filadelfia de 41 años llamado Israel Switt ofreció varias Double Eagles de 1933 a algunos de los comerciantes y coleccionistas de monedas más prominentes de la época, según los documentos del Servicio Secreto que se hicieron públicos. Switt vendió uno, ahora Anexo 18E, a un comerciante de Texas que luego se lo vendió al rey Farouk de Egipto por $ 1,575. Un representante real en los EE. UU. Solicitó una licencia de exportación para la moneda y, sin que el Servicio Secreto lo supiera, el Secretario del Tesoro emitió una el 29 de febrero de 1944.
Ese mismo mes, Stack's, el comerciante de monedas raras de Nueva York, anunció una subasta por otro Double Eagle. Sin embargo, no fue hasta principios de marzo que el Servicio Secreto se enteró de la venta y se dio cuenta de que algunas de las monedas habían sido sacadas de la Casa de la Moneda. El águila doble del rey Farouk ya le había sido entregado en El Cairo mediante valija diplomática. Los agentes confiscaron la segunda moneda antes de que Stack's pudiera venderla y lanzaron la investigación que continúa hoy. "El gobierno ha sido un fanático de la incautación y destrucción de estas monedas", dice Robert W. Hoge, curador de monedas y moneda norteamericana de la Sociedad Numismática Estadounidense. "Son famosos porque el gobierno los ha estado tomando desde la década de 1940".
La primera fase de la investigación del Servicio Secreto rastrearía 10 Double Eagles de 1933 hasta Switt, un joyero solitario y comerciante de monedas que, como muchos en esta historia, creía que las monedas poseían poderes talismánicos. Su única hija, Joan Langbord, que trabajó con él hasta su muerte en 1990 a los 95 años, le dijo al Philadelphia Inquirer que su padre “podría ser desagradable o irascible. Si no le gustas, te echará. " Su filosofía empresarial, dijo, era que “el cliente nunca tenía razón; siempre tenía la razón ".
Businessweek: un ETF de oro llega a la cima
"Debes entender lo de Filadelfia", dice Brahin. “Soy de allí, así que puedo decir esto: los distribuidores eran astutos, harían cualquier cosa para obtener una ventaja. Si no lo sabe, no tiene la cantidad adecuada de cinismo para analizar la historia ".
En la declaración de Switt a los agentes, su único pronunciamiento oficial sobre las monedas, dijo que no tenía ningún registro de dónde, cuándo o cómo había obtenido las Double Eagles. Pero afirmó que no se los compró a ningún empleado de la Casa de la Moneda.
No obstante, después de una investigación de 10 meses, el Servicio Secreto concluyó que lo más probable es que Switt fuera la valla para un cajero corrupto de la Casa de la Moneda. En 1945, el Departamento de Justicia quiso presentar cargos, pero para entonces el plazo de prescripción se había agotado.
Siete años más tarde, en 1952, el rey Farouk fue depuesto y enviado al exilio en Mónaco. Los generales que dirigían la nueva República de Egipto decidieron subastar sus pertenencias, incluida su famosa colección de monedas de oro. Contenía 8.500 piezas; uno era el Double Eagle de 1933. Sotheby's ganó el derecho a realizar la subasta en El Cairo en febrero de 1954. Tan pronto como los funcionarios del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos vieron el catálogo de la Colección Palace of Egypt, como se llamaba, pidieron a los egipcios que retiraran la moneda de la subasta y la devolvieran a Washington. En el último minuto, se retiró el Double Eagle en el lote 185. Luego desapareció.
Cuatro décadas después, Stephen Fenton, presidente de la Asociación Británica de Comercio Numismático. y un comerciante de monedas, dice que se hizo con el Double Eagle de 1933 a través de un joyero egipcio cuyo cliente tenía vínculos con el ejército. “Estaba comprando bastantes monedas de la colección de Farouk”, dice Fenton por teléfono desde su casa de subastas de Londres, St. James. “Esto llegó y fue bastante agradable. Tenía un aura ".


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 May 2021)

*SEGUNDA PARTE:*

Fenton compró el Double Eagle por $ 210,000 y acordó venderlo a un comerciante estadounidense llamado Jasper Parrino por $ 850,000. El 7 de febrero de 1996, Fenton voló de Londres a Nueva York en el Concorde y se registró en el Hilton. A la mañana siguiente, recuerda, metió la moneda en un sobre de plástico, se la metió en el bolsillo de la camisa, se puso un nuevo suéter de cachemira negro y se subió a un taxi hasta el Waldorf Astoria. "Fue un trato de rutina", dice.
Subió a una suite de la esquina en el piso 22 y le presentó la moneda a Parrino, quien ya había acordado vendérsela a Jack Moore, un comerciante de Texas, por $ 1,65 millones. Moore había traído consigo a un experto en monedas. Mientras este experto examinaba la moneda, Fenton comenzó a sospechar que había problemas. "Le temblaban mucho las manos", dice Fenton. “Pensé que podría intentar robarlo. Tenía miedo de que alguien entrara irrumpiendo en la habitación con armas de fuego. Bueno, lo hicieron ".
Moore se había puesto en contacto con el Servicio Secreto y les ayudó a organizar una operación encubierta. Fenton y Parrino fueron arrojados al suelo por agentes armados que habían estado esperando en la habitación de al lado. “Tuve una experiencia extracorporal”, dice Fenton. “Me sentí como si estuviera en la cima del guardarropa mirando. Fue como una pelicula. Entonces la moneda simplemente desapareció ".
Fenton enfrentó cargos penales por "conspirar para convertir para su propio uso e intentar vender propiedades de los Estados Unidos". Contrató a un abogado litigante, Barry H. Berke de Kramer Levin Naftalis & Frankel, quien logró que se retiraran esos cargos con bastante rapidez. "Entonces fue una lucha directa por la moneda", dice Fenton. “Pensé: el gobierno tiene dos de ellos [en el Smithsonian]. ¿Por qué quieren el mío? Las únicas personas que piensan que la búsqueda de estas monedas vale la pena es el gobierno. Todos los demás piensan que el gobierno debería tener mejores cosas que hacer con su tiempo y dinero ".
Después de cinco años de disputas legales y solo cuatro días antes de que el caso fuera programado para ir a juicio en el Tribunal de Distrito de los Estados Unidos en Manhattan, Fenton y el Departamento de Justicia llegaron a un acuerdo inusual: la moneda sería subastada y las ganancias se dividirían entre ellos. Eso fue a fines de enero de 2001. La moneda fue sacada de la bóveda del Tesoro en el 7 World Trade Center y colocada en Fort Knox. Luego vinieron los ataques terroristas del 11 de septiembre. “Si la moneda se hubiera dejado donde estaba, se habría destruido”, dice Fenton.
Businessweek: la ganancia del oro reduce la caída semanal mientras las acciones caen antes del discurso de Bernanke
En febrero de 2002, la Casa de la Moneda anunció la subasta de la "legendaria y esquiva moneda de veinte dólares Double Eagle de 1933" en (BID) Sotheby's el 30 de julio. "La moneda histórica ha sido el centro de la intriga numismática internacional durante más de 70 años" dijo la directora de Mint Henrietta Holsman Fore en el comunicado de prensa. Posteriormente, la moneda se convertiría en la única Double Eagle de 1933 "ahora o alguna vez autorizada para propiedad privada".
Entonces comenzó la campaña publicitaria. Matt Lauer usó guantes de algodón blanco para sostener la moneda en el programa Today. El New York Times publicó una foto grande de ella. Sotheby's, en colaboración con Stack's, produjo un catálogo de 56 páginas titulado The Golden Disk of 1933: Only One.
The Only One se exhibió en Long Beach Coin, Stamp & Collectibles Expo, el Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York y Sotheby's. "La policía de Mint y la policía de la ciudad de Nueva York lo escoltaban de ida y vuelta todos los días a un depósito en West Point en un vehículo blindado", dice David N. Redden, el subastador de Sotheby's. "Fue fantástico. Eso lo hacía parecer tremendamente importante. El gobierno lo trató como un tesoro nacional, que es, en cierto modo. No iba a desaparecer bajo su vigilancia. Ya había desaparecido una vez ".
La subasta se llevó a cabo a las 6 pm frente a una multitud que solo estaba de pie. La moneda estaba en una caja de vidrio a prueba de balas a la derecha del subastador. El director de Mint estaba allí. También Fenton, Berke y el fiscal federal adjunto. Redden abrió la licitación en $ 2.5 millones. Seis minutos más tarde, su martillo se hundió: un comprador anónimo había comprado el Double Eagle de 1933 por $ 6,6 millones (una prima del comprador del 15 por ciento llevó el precio a $ 7,59 millones). Era casi el doble de lo que alguien había pagado por una moneda.
Inmediatamente después, el director de Mint, Fore, llevó a cabo una ceremonia en el piso de subastas para convertir el Double Eagle en moneda de curso legal. “Para monetizarlo, alguien tuvo que pagar 20 dólares”, dice Redden. “Así que bajé del podio y le di $ 20. The Mint hace una gran distinción entre las monedas que se monetizan y las que no. Hay dos Double Eagles en el Smithsonian, pero no están monetizadas. Para el gobierno, son curiosidades, no moneda ”.
El comprador, que según Redden es un estadounidense interesado en ninguna otra moneda que no sea esta, nunca se llevó la Double Eagle a casa. Se lo prestó a la Sociedad Numismática Estadounidense, que ha exhibido la moneda en el Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York desde entonces.
“Quería terminar con todos felices, y todos lo estaban. Una de estas monedas está en el mercado y eso es muy importante ”, dice Fenton. “Estaba absolutamente emocionado y exhausto. Se sintió extraño que todo hubiera terminado ".
Excepto que no lo fue.
Dos años después de la subasta, Joan Langbord y su hijo, Roy, un ejecutivo de entretenimiento en Manhattan, llamaron a Berke, que había representado a Fenton y la moneda Farouk, con noticias alarmantes: dijeron que habían encontrado 10 Double Eagles de 1933. Las monedas habían sido envueltas en papel de seda y plástico, puestas en una bolsa de papel gris de la tienda por departamentos John Wanamaker, que cerró en 1995, y colocadas en el fondo de la caja de seguridad número 442 en un Wachovia Bank en Filadelfia. Langbord había heredado la caja de seguridad de su madre y dijo que había pensado que solo contenía joyas. Nadie en la familia, testificó más tarde, sabía cómo habían llegado allí las monedas. Los Langbord, a través de Berke, se negaron a comentar para esta historia, citando un litigio en curso.
Según los documentos legales, los Langbord, con la esperanza de poder hacer un trato similar al de Fenton, le pidieron a Berke que se pusiera en contacto con la Casa de la Moneda. El 15 de septiembre de 2004, Berke se reunió con los abogados de Mint en las oficinas del Servicio Secreto en Brooklyn para discutir la situación. Una semana después, Roy Langbord, acompañado por Berke, abrió la caja de seguridad y entregó las Double Eagles al gobierno para su autenticación. Las monedas no volvieron.
Businessweek: el jurado dice que el gobierno confiscó correctamente monedas de oro de 1933
En junio de 2005, Berke fue citado para reunirse con los abogados de la Casa de la Moneda en Washington. Allí le informaron que los Double Eagles de 1933 eran auténticos. Pero esta vez la Casa de la Moneda se negó a ofrecer ningún acuerdo monetario. En cambio, los abogados dijeron que el gobierno se estaba quedando con las monedas y que ya estaban en Fort Knox. Berke protestó, sin éxito. En agosto de 2005, la Casa de la Moneda emitió un comunicado de prensa en el que anunciaba que había "recuperado" 10 águilas dobles de 1933 más.

“Me sorprendió”, dice Sotheby's Redden. “Fue un poco incómodo. El Double Eagle había sido catalogado por la Casa de la Moneda como único ". Y no solo por la Casa de la Moneda, sino también por Sotheby's. “Llamé al comprador, quien dijo: '¿Tengo que comprarlos también?' "

No ha tenido la oportunidad. Durante meses, los Langbords buscaron la devolución de las monedas, una compensación del gobierno de $ 40 millones o el inicio de procedimientos de decomiso. El gobierno insistió en que no estaba obligado a hacer nada. En diciembre de 2006, los Langbords llevaron el asunto a los tribunales. Tres años después, el juez Legrome Davis del Tribunal Federal de Distrito de Filadelfia dictaminó que el gobierno tenía que demostrar que tenía derecho a quedarse con las monedas.
Este julio, ocho años después de que los Langbord dijeron que encontraron las monedas, el juicio para recuperarlas comenzó en un juzgado de Filadelfia, a pocas cuadras de la tienda familiar en Jewelers Row.
Joan Langbord, vestida simplemente con un traje de pantalón marrón y bisutería, subió al estrado la mañana del 19 de julio. También tenía una mente aguda, hablaba con sencillez y estaba un poco irritada. Al describir la tienda, dijo: “Parece una tienda de chatarra. Pero basura cara. Tiene el mismo aspecto que cuando lo dirigió mi padre. Su silla todavía está en la tienda ". Solo el primer piso del edificio de cuatro pisos está abierto para quienes caminan por la calle.
Los registros presentados en el juicio muestran que ella había visitado la caja de seguridad muchas veces entre 1996 y su descubrimiento de las monedas en 2003, incluido el día antes de la subasta de Sotheby's. Dijo que hizo las visitas para seleccionar piezas de joyería de su madre para venderlas a un cliente de toda la vida y que nunca notó la bolsa de Wanamaker en la parte inferior. Fue solo cuando la caja se combó y tuvo que ser perforada para abrirla, dijo, que se dio cuenta de que las monedas estaban allí. La caja de seguridad se mostró en el juicio: tenía aproximadamente el tamaño de un estuche de violín.
Después de que Langbord testificó, el juez pidió una pausa para el almuerzo, y ella y su otro hijo, David, fueron a la tienda. Todavía se llama I. Switt & Ed Silver, aunque su nombre y el de su socio comercial también están en letras doradas en la puerta principal. Entró rápidamente y se puso directamente al teléfono sobre un asunto comercial, ignorando deliberadamente a los visitantes. Los viejos mostradores de madera y vidrio estaban llenos de joyas, candelabros de plata, relojes, estatuillas. En otro mostrador había una caja registradora de la década de 1930. Fotografías familiares amarillentas colgaban torcidas de la pared junto a un artículo del Philadelphia Inquirer de 2009 sobre las monedas de oro.
En el quinto día del juicio, los agentes de la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos llevaron a los 10 Double Eagles a la sala del tribunal. Habían sido llevados en mano por la policía de Mint en un vuelo de Kentucky a Filadelfia y almacenados en una bóveda en la Casa de la Moneda de Filadelfia durante la noche. Las monedas, extendidas sobre un fondo de terciopelo azul en una caja de vidrio segura, se colocaron frente al jurado. Pasaron lentamente por delante de las monedas. Quince minutos después, los Double Eagles regresaban a Fort Knox.
La fiscal federal adjunta Jacqueline Romero argumentó que los documentos de la Filadelfia Mint y la investigación del Servicio Secreto de la década de 1940 mostraban que ningún Double Eagles de 1933 abandonó legalmente la Casa de la Moneda. Y, dijo, cada moneda que se había encontrado se podía rastrear hasta Israel Switt. También habló sobre la larga búsqueda de monedas por parte del gobierno: “¿Por qué nos importa? Subastamos uno. Viste el certificado de monetización. Sabemos cómo consiguió Fenton su moneda. No es Israel Switt. Las monedas y billetes que tiene en su billetera llevan la fe y el crédito plenos del gobierno de los EE. UU. Significa algo. El gobierno protege su dinero de ladrones y estafadores. Tenemos que preocuparnos por principio. Si no lo hacemos, habremos terminado. Hemos terminado absolutamente ".
Berke respondió que los registros de la Casa de la Moneda tienen casi 80 años y están mal conservados, y que todos los testigos entrevistados por el Servicio Secreto están muertos. También dijo que en las confusas primeras semanas después de que Roosevelt pidiera a la gente que devolviera su oro, todavía era posible intercambiar lingotes por monedas en la Casa de la Moneda de Filadelfia. Esta "ventana de oportunidad" en la primavera de 1933, argumentó, bien podría haber sido la forma en que Switt obtuvo los Double Eagles. “El gobierno quiere desesperadamente estas monedas”, dijo. "Pero el gobierno no siempre puede obtener lo que quiere".
Después de ocho días de testimonio, el jurado decidió lo contrario. Se espera que los Langbords apelen el veredicto. Mientras tanto, aún pueden estar escondidas más monedas de oro Double Eagle de 1933. “Siempre se ha hablado de otros”, dice Armen Vartian, abogado del Gremio de Numismáticos Profesionales. Hoge, el experto en monedas de EE. UU., Dice: “No es imposible que haya más por ahí. No los he visto. Pero no me sorprendería"


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Otro súper artículo de @antorob en su blog sobre la inflación.
> USA dió un dato del 4,2%.
> En el artículo nos desgrana de donde viene el número.
> Es peor (aún) de lo que pensamos
> ...




Interesante el comentario (posible forero):

"Dentro de este dolor de cabeza continuo mas vale ni mirar que hay al final del tunel.
Para controlar la inflación tu mismo apuntas cual puede ser la solución, seguir con la plandemia ( al emperador Sanchinflas le esta gustando esta palabra ).
Nos viene el tsunami de los vacunados.
Esta reducción de la población es quitar a muchos jugadores del juego de las sillas en el momento que empiezan a faltar lugares donde ubicarse cuando se acabe la música. Que ojo y visión de futuro tienen los amigos de Daegel.
Ayer escuchaba un audio donde una corresponsal de prensa radiofonica que vive en Paris se desahogaba con el locutor ante el tremendo engaño al que estamos sometidos y alertaba de la posibilidad que se use el cyberpolygon en el momento que las demandas contra los perpetradores del coronatimo pongan en marcha a la justicia.
No se ni que pensar, o casi mejor dejar de pensar y dejarse llevar.
Gracias Quark. "


----------



## Tolagu (14 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> Grant cree que la economía solo puede tolerar tasas reales del 2,5%. Si se incumple, cree que la Fed tendrá que recurrir al control de la curva de rendimiento. Si realmente intenta reducir su balance y vender bonos, aumentará aún más los rendimientos de los bonos. La compra de bonos por parte de la Fed es lo único que apuntala el mercado de bonos en este momento.



Y Lagarde, y Lagarde. Ma chère Christine. Esa gran ¿economista?. Mirad el chicharro que os muestro e intentad adivinar cuál es.


----------



## estupeharto (14 May 2021)

Si le dieran un sueldo de 10.000 $/€ a todo el mundo por la cara .... ¿Todos serían millonarios?
¿Todos podrían comprar los productos y bienes?
¿O seguiría habiendo los bienes y productos que hubiere y estos subirían de precio y la oferta y la demanda harían que unos tuvieran unos bienes y otros no los pudieran tener, etc.?

Pues esto es lo que tiene que pasar sí o sí.
Subirán los precios, se devaluará la moneda, los bienes que tienen valor seguirán siendo bienes y teniendo su valor. Y no habrá para todos.
Y lo que no tiene valor irá a la basura.
Sin entrar en el dolor y desastre que causará el reventón.


----------



## IvanRios (14 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> The end of the LBMA is nigh - Research - Goldmoney
> 
> 
> Basel 3 is on course to regulate the LBMA out of existence. And with it will go all the associated arbitrage business and position-taking on Comex, because most bullion bank trading desks will cease to exist. The only supply to buy-side speculators of gold and silver contracts will be...
> ...



Tan solo con el gráfico de las reservas chinas que aportas fácilmente podríamos construir un argumento diría que muy sólido:

P1: China se va a convertir en la primera potencia política, económica, tecnológica y militar mundial.

(Si esta premisa no se aceptase, se podría cambiar por otra que igualmente serviría):

P1: China, por su potencial, va a ser un actor fundamental en el 'nuevo mundo' o nuevo orden mundial (Esta premisa bien puede ser aceptada por cualquiera).

P2: China está cargando muchísimo oro desde hace varios años. (Esta segunda premisa también sería aceptada por todos).

Conclusión muy clara del argumento: C: El papel del oro (de los metales), en el nuevo mundo o nuevo orden mundial, va a ser absolutamente fundamental.


----------



## FranMen (14 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Tan solo con el gráfico de las reservas chinas que aportas fácilmente podríamos construir un argumento diría que muy sólido:
> 
> P1: China se va a convertir en la primera potencia política, económica, tecnológica y militar mundial.
> 
> ...



Un matiz, de forma definitiva o en la transición?


----------



## Spielzeug (14 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Tan solo con el gráfico de las reservas chinas que aportas fácilmente podríamos construir un argumento diría que muy sólido:
> 
> P1: China se va a convertir en la primera potencia política, económica, tecnológica y militar mundial.
> 
> ...



Con ver la importancia del oro el organigrama de poder del gobierno chino debería ser suficiente para entender la relevancia que va a tener el metal en el orden monetario con el que pretenden sustituir al dólar:




En concreto, la China Gold Association determina la comisión de reforma y desarrollo nacional que es la encargada de los planes quinquenales junto con el gabinete del consejo de estado.

Para quien siga el tema están muy claras las intenciones viendo las declaraciones del presidente del Banco central chino en 2004 ante la LBMA:






PBOC Governor Zhou Xiaochuan On Gold - Koos Jansen


The next quotes are from a speech that Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People’s Bank Of China from 2002 till present, gave at the LBMA conference in 2004. Give Full Play to the Gold Market’s Investment and Hedging Functions The establishment and development of China’s gold market marks the basic...




www.bullionstar.com





Por si no queda claro, el presidente de la China Gold Association público este artículo en 2012 en la revista del partido comunista:






Building a strong economic and financial security barrier for China


China's most important person in the gold industry expresses his views on the importance of gold reserves.




www.bullionstar.com





Dejo traducción de Google del comienzo del artículo que, hay que leer entero por su relevancia:



> _Debido a que el oro posee un valor intrínseco estable, es tanto la piedra angular de la moneda y el crédito de un país como una reserva estratégica global. Sin excepción, las potencias económicas mundiales establecieron e implementaron estrategias de oro a nivel nacional. China es la segunda economía más grande del mundo, con el fin de mejorar la competitividad central en un período de tiempo más corto, un aspecto importante es una política integrada de exploración, producción, comercio, consumo e inversión de oro para fortalecer el control de China de este recurso estratégico. con ello salvaguardar eficazmente la seguridad económica y financiera del país en el proceso de globalización y fortalecer la defensa contra los riesgos externos._
> 
> Primero, redescubra el estado y el papel de las reservas de oro desde una altura estratégica.
> 
> ...



En 2019 anuncian en su prensa oficial que el mundo debe prepararse para volver al patrón oro y sustituir al dólar... 

Qué más hace falta para encajar las piezas? Ni siquiera han ocultado sus intenciones ya que saben que la "prensa libre" no se va a hacer eco de temas monetarios que puedan poner en peligro la arraigada creencia de que el "oro es una reliquia del pasado que no tiene valor porque no se puede comer".

Aunque esté meridianamente claros los planes monetarios de China (y Rusia) y haya datos e información disponible que lo confirma, dile a la gente que el sistema monetario que sustituya al dólar se basará en oro y la mayoría no se lo va a creer. 

Incluso mucha gente consciente del problema monetario, prefieren pensar que alguna de las miles de criptos existentes será el dinero del futuro... La hostia de realidad va a ser impresionante.


----------



## IvanRios (14 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Un matiz, de forma definitiva o en la transición?



Según creo definitiva, y cada vez más entre otras cosas porque los metales serán cada vez más necesarios y a la vez cada vez más escasos.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aunque esté meridianamente claros los planes monetarios de China (y Rusia) y haya datos e información disponible que lo confirma, dile a la gente que el sistema monetario que sustituya al dólar se basará en oro y la mayoría no se lo va a creer.
> 
> Incluso mucha gente consciente del problema monetario, prefieren pensar que alguna de las miles de criptos existentes será el dinero del futuro... La hostia de realidad va a ser impresionante.



He abierto este hilo a modo de experimento en el principal para ver las reacciones de la gente (aunque la mayoria ni leeran un tema tan aburrido del que además ya saben todo lo que tienen que saber: el oro NO se come ni sirve para nada...)









Pero si el oro no se come ni sirve para nada!!! China va a desplazar al dolar como divisa de reserva mundial con el patrón oro


Y ni siquiera tiene que ocultar sus planes ya que la "prensa libre" no va a publicar nada que ponga en peligro la arraigada creencia de que "el oro es una reliquia del pasado que no se puede comer por lo que no tiene valor". Para entender la relevancia del oro en la politica china, no hay mas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## IvanRios (14 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He abierto este hilo a modo de experimento en el principal para ver las reacciones de la gente (aunque la mayoria ni leeran un tema tan aburrido del que además ya saben todo lo que tienen que saber: el oro NO se come ni sirve para nada...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gran mayoría, sin duda. Pronto se perderá el hilo por falta de interés...


----------



## Tolagu (14 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es un poco engañoso lo que dice el artículo, 74% en el último año? ...de donde saca el articulero ese porcentaje?
> 
> A mi me sale un 58%.
> 
> Que un medio corrupto anime a comprar plata, me da que pensar... próximo bajón en un par de meses para seguir desanimando al pueblo?



Supongo que lo sacan de Mayo a Mayo. P.e. entre el 10-05-20 y 10-05-21. Si que sale más o menos.


----------



## TradingMetales (14 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues así es como me sale ese 58%, por eso no me explico de donde sacan el 74%.



Lo habrán tomado del pico máximo a 30$.


----------



## Muttley (14 May 2021)

Charla con nuestros amigos de Momentum
Oro, plata, platino.
Ventajas e inconvenientes.
Inversión.
ETFs GLD SLV Sprott (PSLV PHYS)
BullionVault
Compra de monedas: tiendas, subastas, particulares.
Rendimientos


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (14 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues así es como me sale ese 58%, por eso no me explico de donde sacan el 74%.




Mira, lo cogen de aquí: 

Change+0.35​​+1.27%​30DayChg+2.04​​+8.03%​1YearChg+11.58​​+73.04%​






Silver News, Price Charts & Quotes | KITCO Silver


KITCO Silver is the worlds leading silver news and silver charts website - Live prices, historical charts, news and expert opinions.



www.kitcosilver.com





Es engañoso, pero no por el % que es real. Es engañoso porque toman como referencia un "momento" que se puede considerar puntual, ya que fue la crisis de covid. Si lo hubieran cogido un mes antes (20 de Marzo), sería +- un 120%


----------



## timi (15 May 2021)

*¿EL EURO PRONTO DESTRUIDO POR LOS DESEQUILIBRIOS DE TARGET2?*
PUBLICADO POR PHILIPPE HERLIN | 13 DE MAYO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS4818 
No, TARGET2 no es un videojuego. El término nunca se menciona en los medios de comunicación, sin embargo, es el punto crucial de fragilidad del euro. Una nota del Tesoro francés ( Les déséquilibres TARGET2 en la zona euro - Desequilibrios de TARGET2 en la zona euro) intenta torpemente desactivar este riesgo. Analicémoslo de cerca. 
El euro es una moneda muy especial, porque su creación no provocó la desaparición de los bancos centrales de los países miembros: ¡por lo tanto, nos encontramos con UNA ÚNICA moneda administrada por VARIOS bancos centrales! Estos bancos centrales nacionales son accionistas del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), que determina la política monetaria, pero aún existen, por lo que sus intercambios monetarios deben ser regulados, y esto se hace a través de "TARGET2". Esto no se ve en ningún otro lugar, por lo que no se dice que el dólar sea la "moneda única" de Estados Unidos.
De esta compleja organización depende "la singularidad de la moneda", por lo que se trata, como dice esta nota, de: _"una unión monetaria descentralizada (es decir, cuyos bancos centrales constituyentes mantienen balances separados) que permite preservar la singularidad de la moneda, es decir, el euro conserva el mismo valor en todos los países de la eurozona "._
Antes de la crisis de 2008, no existía ningún desequilibrio entre los diferentes bancos centrales de la Unión Europea, los superávits comerciales alemanes se reciclaban a los bancos italianos, por ejemplo:
_"Antes de 2008, los saldos de TARGET2 eran casi cero [...]. Durante este período, los desequilibrios de la cuenta corriente entre los países de la eurozona se compensaron con transferencias de liquidez entre bancos que equilibraron los saldos de TARGET2. Por ejemplo, el exceso de liquidez de los bancos alemanes de la cuenta corriente alemana los excedentes podrían prestarse a bancos italianos o españoles que necesiten liquidez. Estos flujos opuestos equilibran así los saldos de TARGET2 a pesar de los grandes desequilibrios externos "._
Pero todo cambió en el momento de la crisis de las hipotecas de alto riesgo y la crisis griega de 2011-2012. La confianza de los bancos alemanes en los italianos se derrumbó literalmente, y mantuvieron su exceso de liquidez en lugar de prestarla a bancos de países del sur, por temor a no poder recuperar este dinero. Peor aún, los depósitos de los ahorradores italianos y españoles se van a refugiar en países seguros, aumentando aún más los desequilibrios:
_"Tras la crisis financiera de 2008 y la crisis de la deuda soberana de 2012, los saldos de TARGET2 aumentaron drásticamente como resultado de las tensiones en el mercado interbancario y la fuga de depósitos de los países" periféricos "(Italia, Grecia, España, Portugal, Irlanda) a países "centrales" (Alemania, Países Bajos, Luxemburgo) "._
Es el Banco Central Europeo el que debe hacerse cargo y financiar los bancos de los países del Sur, que de otro modo estarían cortos de liquidez y, por tanto, en quiebra. Además, la política del BCE de comprar deudas soberanas (el "QE", la "imprenta") aumenta estos desequilibrios. De hecho, dado que los fondos se han transferido a los países del corazón de Europa, las contrapartes también están allí:
_"Aproximadamente el 80% de las compras se realizan con contrapartes no residentes, y el 50% del total de compras se realiza con contrapartes que no pertenecen a la zona euro, principalmente concentradas en el Reino Unido. La mayoría de estas contrapartes no residentes utilizan subsidiarias en Alemania o los Países Bajos para acceder el sistema de transferencias TARGET2, que crea flujos financieros transfronterizos desequilibrados dentro de la zona euro, que afectan a la cuenta central de TARGET2 y los balances de los bancos centrales nacionales "._
Como afirma el Departamento del Tesoro, TARGET2 es un _"eslabón esencial en el flujo fluido de liquidez dentro del sistema bancario europeo y, por lo tanto, en la integración financiera dentro de la UE"._
Sin embargo, no va nada bien, ya que notamos _"una persistente disminución de la financiación interbancaria transfronteriza en la eurozona [...], el exceso de liquidez se mantuvo concentrado en los países" centrales "de la eurozona"._
El resultado de estos desequilibrios es este:








También puede consultar esta página para descargar las figuras.
El banco central alemán, el Bundesbank, es un acreedor de alrededor de 1,1 billones de euros (alrededor del 32% del PIB de Alemania), mientras que Italia y España son deudores de unos 500.000 millones de euros cada uno. Alemania no solo concentra la industria europea, sino que también capta los fondos, los ahorros europeos.
¿Y entonces que? ¿No conducirán estos desequilibrios a una crisis del propio euro? No se preocupe, según el Tesoro francés, que es felizmente optimista:
_"Es probable que estos desequilibrios se resuelvan, a largo plazo, con la normalización de la política monetaria del BCE y la armonización de los sectores bancario y financiero de la eurozona con el fin de estimular el comercio interbancario transfronterizo, lo que permitirá al BCE gradualmente reducir su papel de intermediario del sector bancario. Sin embargo, esto requerirá la profundización de la Unión Económica y Monetaria, en particular a través de la Unión Bancaria y la Unión de los Mercados de Capitales "._
El sistema tiene fallas de construcción, pero todo saldrá bien, no te preocupes ... mientras los países del corazón de Europa fortalezcan su control sobre los del Sur. Esto requiere la "Unión de los Mercados de Capitales", es decir, que los alemanes compren productos de ahorro italianos y españoles, y la "unión bancaria", es decir, que los bancos alemanes se fusionen con los bancos italianos y españoles. Y todo volverá a la normalidad.
¿Cómo podemos creer en un escenario así? Las tasas de interés cero significan que los productos de ahorro italianos y españoles no tienen ventaja sobre sus contrapartes alemanas, y los bancos alemanes (Deutsche Bank, Commerzbank) están en tan mal estado que no tienen absolutamente ningún medio, ni el deseo, de adquirir instituciones italianas y españolas. que también están en mal estado. Lamentamos contradecir al Tesoro, pero no hay señales de mejora en el balance de TARGET2, al contrario. Por tanto, es el propio euro el que se ve amenazado por estos desequilibrios crecientes, que hacen que la riqueza (industrial y financiera) fluya hacia el centro de Europa, en detrimento de la periferia.
Aunque está aproximadamente en equilibrio en TARGET2, Francia podría caer entre los países deudores porque está sufriendo mucho más que Alemania por la crisis de Covid. Veremos. Pero esta creciente brecha en los saldos entre los bancos centrales de la Unión Europea refleja un debilitamiento de los sistemas bancarios de los países periféricos y podría algún día cuestionar la "singularidad de la moneda".
¿Qué podría pasar? Estos crecientes desequilibrios obligarán al BCE a proporcionar cada vez más liquidez a los bancos del Sur, y la inflación se avecina. Y si Alemania se rebela contra esta perspectiva, obligando al BCE a cerrar el grifo, el deterioro de la situación de los sistemas bancarios italiano y español dejará sin valor su deuda (1,1 billones de euros hoy) (¡la quiebra del Bundesbank!). Por tanto, la "singularidad de la moneda" será cuestionada por la inflación o porque Alemania aceptará su deconstrucción (una euro-lira, una euro-peseta) porque querrá salir de este lío. Apostamos por la inflación, que está empezando a pasar ...









The Euro Soon Destroyed by TARGET2 Imbalances? | GoldBroker.com


No, TARGET2 is not a video game. The term is never mentioned in the media, yet it is the crucial point of fragility of the euro. A note from the French Treasury clumsily attempts to defuse this risk. Let's analyze it closely.




goldbroker.com


----------



## timi (15 May 2021)




----------



## IvanRios (16 May 2021)

timi dijo:


>



Excelente Pablo Gil.


----------



## IvanRios (16 May 2021)

*Un nuevo patrón oro: ¿ordenamiento o caos?*
Inversor Diario







> _El dólar podría estar un paso más cerca de dejar de ser la principal moneda de reserva a nivel internacional. Un nuevo orden en torno al metal dorado podría ser el futuro monetario global._



_Por Jim Rickards, desde Darien, Connecticut_

Durante el siglo pasado, los sistemas monetarios cambiaron cada treinta o cuarenta años aproximadamente. Antes de 1914, el sistema monetario global estaba basado en el clásico patrón oro.
Entonces, en 1945, un nuevo sistema surgió en Bretton Woods. Estuve allí el verano pasado para conmemorar su 75o aniversario.
Bajo ese sistema, el dólar se volvió una moneda de reserva global, atado al oro a USD 35 la onza. En 1971, Nixon terminó con la convertibilidad directa del dólar al oro. Por primera vez, el sistema monetario no tenía respaldo en aquel metal.
Hoy, el sistema monetario existente ya tiene 50 años de antigüedad, así que el mundo está más que a tiempo para un cambio. El oro debería tener, una vez más, un rol principal.
He escrito y hablado públicamente por años sobre los proyectos para un nuevo patrón oro. Mi análisis es claro y directo.
Los jugadores de la política monetaria internacional tienen una opción. Pueden volver a reintroducir el oro en el sistema monetario, ya sea de manera estricta o flexible (como sería una “referencia de precio” en la toma de decisiones de política monetaria).
Esto puede realizarse como resultado de una nueva conferencia monetaria, a la Bretton Woods. Podría ser organizado por algún poder convocante, probablemente por Estados Unidos y China trabajando en conjunto.
O pueden ignorar el problema, dejar que la crisis de deuda se materialice (que resultaría en tasas de interés y mercados de divisas) y observar el precio del oro remontar hasta USD 14.000 por onza, o incluso más. No porque así deba ser sino porque el sistema está fuera de control.
También he comentado que el curso anterior (una convocatoria) es más deseable, pero el último rumbo (el caos) es más probable.
Una convocatoria monetaria sería mucho más deseable. ¿Por qué no evitar la colisión en lugar de tener que limpiar los destrozos? Pero probablemente esto será ignorado hasta que sea demasiado tarde. De cualquier manera, el precio del oro volará.
La misma fuerza que hizo del dólar la principal moneda de reserva mundial está operando para destronarlo. Fue en Bretton Woods que el dólar fue designado oficialmente como la principal moneda de reserva (una posición que conserva hasta hoy).
Bajo aquél sistema, todas las monedas principales estaban vinculadas al dólar a un tipo de cambio fijo. El dólar mismo estaba vinculado al oro a razón de USD 35 por onza. Indirectamente, las otras monedas tenían un valor ligado al oro debido a su vinculación al dólar.
Otras monedas podían devaluarse frente al dólar y, por lo tanto, contra el oro, si recibieran el permiso del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI). Sin embargo, el dólar no podía devaluarse, al menos en teoría. Era la piedra angular de todo el sistema (destinado a estar permanentemente anclado al oro).
Entre 1950 y 1970, el sistema de Bretton Woods funcionó bastante bien. Los socios comerciales de Estados Unidos que ganaron dólares podían cobrar esos dólares al Tesoro estadounidense y recibir el pago en oro a la tasa fija.
En 1950, Estados Unidos tenía alrededor de 20.000 toneladas de oro. Para 1970, esa cantidad se había reducido a aproximadamente 9.000 toneladas. La disminución de 11.000 toneladas fue hacia los socios comerciales de la primera economía global, principalmente Alemania, Francia e Italia, que ganaron dólares y los cambiaron por oro.
La libra esterlina del Reino Unido había ocupado previamente el papel dominante como moneda de reserva a partir de 1816, tras el fin de las Guerras Napoleónicas y la adopción oficial del patrón oro por el Reino Unido.
Muchos observadores asumen que la conferencia de Bretton Woods de 1944 fue el momento en que el dólar estadounidense reemplazó la libra esterlina como la moneda de reserva líder mundial.
De hecho, ese reemplazo de la libra esterlina por el dólar como moneda de reserva principal fue un proceso que llevó 30 años, desde 1914 hasta 1944.
Es más, el período entre 1919 y 1939 fue realmente uno en el que el mundo tuvo dos importantes monedas de reserva (el dólar y la libra) operando codo a codo.
Finalmente, en 1939, Inglaterra suspendió los envíos de oro para luchar en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y el rol de la libra esterlina como una reserva de valor confiable quedó muy golpeado.
La conferencia de Bretton Woods de 1944 fue apenas un reconocimiento del proceso de preponderancia del dólar como reserva que comenzó en 1914.
La importancia del proceso por el cual el dólar reemplazó a la libra esterlina durante esos 30 años tiene hoy enormes implicaciones para ti. El corrimiento del liderazgo del dólar como la principal moneda de reserva mundial no sucederá necesariamente de la noche a la mañana; es más probable que sea un proceso lento y constante.
Los signos de esto ya son visibles. En el año 2000, los activos en dólares representaban cerca del 70% de las reservas globales. Actualmente, la cifra comparable es de 62%. Si esta tendencia continúa, uno podría fácilmente ver cómo el dólar cae debajo de 50% dentro de un futuro no tan distante.
Es igualmente obvio que una nación acreedora importante está surgiendo para desafiar a Estados Unidos hoy, tal y como Estados Unidos desafió al Reino Unido en 1914.
Ese poder es China. Estados Unidos recibió un flujo masivo de oro entre 1914 y 1944. China ha estado recibiendo masivos flujos de oro en los últimos años.
Las reservas de oro del Banco Popular de China (BPC) crecieron hasta llegar a 1.948,31 toneladas en el último trimestre de 2019. En comparación, poseía 1.658 toneladas en junio de 2015.
Pero el Gigante Asiático adquirió miles de toneladas métricas desde entonces, sin notificar estas adquisiciones al Fondo Monetario Internacional o al Consejo Mundial del Oro.
Basados en la información disponible de las importaciones y la producción de minas chinas, las reservas chinas públicas y privadas de oro probablemente sean mucho más altas. Pero es difícil de precisar, porque el país opera a través de canales secretos y no informa oficialmente sus tenencias de oro, excepto en raros intervalos.
La adquisición de oro por parte de China no es el resultado de un patrón oro formal, sino que está ocurriendo por adquisiciones sigilosas en el mercado. Están utilizando inteligencia y activos militares, operaciones encubiertas y manipulación del mercado. Pero el resultado es el mismo. El oro ha estado fluyendo a China en los últimos años, tal como el oro fluyó a los Estados Unidos antes de Bretton Woods.
China no está sola en sus esfuerzos para lograr su posición de acreedor y adquirir oro. Rusia viene incrementando enormemente sus reservas de oro desde hace años y tiene muy poca deuda externa. El movimiento de acumulación de oro ruso no es secreto, y como el asesor de Putín, Sergey Glazyev dijo a Russian Insider: _“El rublo es la moneda con mayor respaldo de oro en el mundo”_.
Irán también ha importado una cantidad masiva de oro, especialmente a través de Turquía y Dubai, aunque nadie sabe exactamente cuánto, porque las importaciones de oro iraní son un Secreto de Estado.
Otros países, incluidos miembros del BRICS como Brasil, India y Sudáfrica, se han unido a Rusia y a China en su deseo por liberarse de la dominancia del dólar estadounidense.
La libra enfrentó un solo rival en 1914, el dólar estadounidense. Hoy, el dólar se enfrenta a una horda de rivales. La caída del dólar como moneda de reserva comenzó en el año 2000, con el advenimiento del euro, y se aceleró en 2010 con el comienzo de una nueva guerra de divisas.
El colapso del dólar ya comenzó, y deberá surgir la necesidad de un nuevo orden monetario. La pregunta es si será un proceso ordenado, producto de una nueva conferencia monetaria, o uno caótico.
Desafortunadamente, probablemente sea uno caótico. No cuentes con las élites para actuar a tiempo.

Saludos,

Jim Rickards
Para *Inversor Global*


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 May 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (17 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ojo a las declaraciones de la FED de esta mañana!!!



¿Dónde se pueden ver?


----------



## Dadaria (17 May 2021)

Este tiene sus años, pero es buenísimo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2021)

May 2021 Newsletter: Fiscal-Driven Inflation







www.lynalden.com


----------



## Spielzeug (17 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He abierto este hilo a modo de experimento en el principal para ver las reacciones de la gente (aunque la mayoria ni leeran un tema tan aburrido del que además ya saben todo lo que tienen que saber: el oro NO se come ni sirve para nada...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las conclusiones que he sacado del experimento;









Sobre cómo EEUU transformó su bancarrota en un progreso monetario para la humanidad en la mente de la borregada...


En la mente de la borregada, en 1971 un invento revolucionario transformó el mundo y permitió por fin dejar atras una epoca oscura que usaba patrón monetario primitivo, una aberración propia de gente ignorante y analfabeta que usaba una vulgar piedra amarilla como dinero. Cree el borrego medio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las conclusiones que he sacado del experimento;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conclusiones desoladoras... como era previsible.


----------



## timi (17 May 2021)

The World Economy Is Suddenly Running Low on Everything


“You name it, and we have a shortage on it."




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 May 2021)

Para los neófitos como yo:

Hay alguna trampa en la recompra de monedas estilo: "Ah, pero esto es lo que te pagaría si la hubieses comprado aquí"? Porque estoy viendo un baile en los precios de venta y recompra que no sé ya si soy precavido al querer comprar monedas de inversión o un pardillo.


----------



## dmb001 (17 May 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Para los neófitos como yo:
> 
> Hay alguna trampa en la recompra de monedas estilo: "Ah, pero esto es lo que te pagaría si la hubieses comprado aquí"? Porque estoy viendo un baile en los precios de venta y recompra que no sé ya si soy precavido al querer comprar monedas de inversión o un pardillo.



Tienen un negocio y recompran al precio que quieren (si es que recompran), quizás no les interese luego vender monedas de segunda mano. 

Como si vendes monedas en una numismática y el mismo día ellos las ponen a la venta un 30% más caras, es lo que hay y es lo que tiene la inmediatez, te ahorras poner el anuncio en el hilo de compra/venta, quedar con el comprador delante de un cajero, etc. 

Si vendes en tiendas ganarás en tiempo pero perderás dinero que ellos ganarán. Esto es como vender las joyas de la abuela, los collares de perlas habrá joyerías que no las quieren comprar porque ya no hay demanda y otras joyerías sí las querrán a peso para aprovecharlas, aunque te paguen poco.

Tengo claro que a menos que precisara del dinero para ayer, yo preferiría vender mis monedas a un particular (sea de este foro o de otro) que a una tienda. Si no te columpias con el precio como en eBay, las bullion acostumbran a tener salida rápidamente.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (17 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Tienen un negocio y recompran al precio que quieren (si es que recompran), quizás no les interese luego vender monedas de segunda mano.
> 
> Como si vendes monedas en una numismática y el mismo día ellos las ponen a la venta un 30% más caras, es lo que hay y es lo que tiene la inmediatez, te ahorras poner el anuncio en el hilo de compra/venta, quedar con el comprador delante de un cajero, etc.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu aclaración.


----------



## FranMen (17 May 2021)

¿Alguien habló de los vasos comunicantes?





Gold Surges To 3-Month Highs As Bitcoin Loses $45k | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## IvanRios (17 May 2021)

*¿China prepara el ‘nuevo patrón oro’?*







 

_El oro y su compañera, la plata, serán reinstalados en el trono monetario, de donde nunca debió removerlos el contubernio gobiernos-banqueros, que se enriquecieron a costa de empobrecer a la gente y destrozar la economía con dinero fíat. El siglo de China está en marcha._


No hay día en que no me tope con alguien que piense que en China sólo se hacen productos pirata. Así de grave y preocupante es la ceguera de muchos ante un gigante en ascenso, pues sólo quien no quiere ver o de plano no quiere informarse, podría pasar por alto *un cambio de paradigma de la magnitud que se avecina.*
China ya no es el país socialista de Mao. De hecho, su vertiginoso ascenso se debe, en primer término, a haber abrazado de forma paulatina políticas de libre mercado desde 1978, a la muerte del caudillo. Ello le permitió *sacar de la pobreza a millones de personas *a lo largo de estas casi cuatro décadas.
La planificación central, el intervencionismo estatal que pretende dirigir los destinos de la economía, siempre termina en tragedia. Los chinos no volverán a eso.
Sí, Beijing sigue cometiendo errores como el de creer que con controles de capital se puede detener una estampida y una devaluación, o que por decreto se puede evitar la explosión de una burbuja bursátil. *Pagará por sus “pecados” económico-financieros*, al igual que lo hará la capital del sistema con una crisis de divisas sin precedentes: Estados Unidos.
Pese a ello, la realidad es que los chinos siguen aprendiendo y avanzan lento, pero con paso firme, en sus planes de mediano y largo plazo. En ellos está el de superar a su rival americano y el de desplazar al dólar como divisa hegemónica. Este año, *el yuan o renminbi (RMB)*, su moneda, entrará a la cesta de divisas de reserva de los Derechos Especiales de Giro del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI).
Por eso se equivocan los analistas, periodistas y políticos occidentales que desdeñan el ascenso chino.
El “dragón” asiático sabe que *Estados Unidos y su banco central, están quebrados.* Sabe también que nunca le podrán pagar todo lo que le deben, y justo por eso continúa empoderándose por la vía de la* acumulación masiva de oro, un activo monetario que, cuando se tiene en físico*, no tiene riesgo de contraparte ni de incumplimiento de pago.
Así que mientras desde Londres y Washington se ocupan de manipular a la baja el mercado de metales preciosos monetarios –para dar apariencia de fortaleza al billete verde–, en Asia continúan llenándose los bolsillos y las bóvedas de *oro y plata a precios de ganga*.
El analista Koos Jansen, de BullionStar.com, ha dado cuenta de lo subestimadas que aparecen las cifras de demanda de oro de China, en los reportes del Consejo Mundial del Oro (WGC, por sus siglas en inglés). Para 2014, por ejemplo, ese organismo reportó 973.6 toneladas (t), pero el cálculo de Jansen basado en estadísticas de retiros de la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái (SGE, por sus siglas en inglés) *revela que habrían sido al menos de 2,197 t ese año. En 2015 podrían haberse alcanzado las 2,500 t*.
Asimismo, Jim Rickards –autor del best seller _Currency Wars_–, reveló en exclusiva para este espacio que los chinos *acumulan oro en secreto trasladándolo por mar y tierra usando canales militares.* Nadie sabe con certeza cuánto oro ya tiene acumulado en reservas el mayor consumidor global del metal.
Según el WGC, los chinos ocupan la sexta posición en el ranking de tenencias áureas, con 1,722.5 t. No obstante, la realidad es que Beijing es la que ordena lo que se debe publicar, por lo que estas cifras no son confiables. De acuerdo con estimaciones de *Bloomberg Intelligence (BI), sus reservas de oro se encuentran al menos entre las 3,600 y las 4,000 t*. Eso colocaría a China en el segundo sitio, después de Estados Unidos, que se supone tiene 8,133.5 t que *nadie ha auditado*.
Una de las rutas principales que sigue el oro chino es Londres-Suiza(donde es refinado hasta la pureza 0.9999 y convertido a barras más pequeñas en sistema métrico)-Hong Kong-China continental.
De manera que a pesar de las turbulencias presentes, *el metal precioso es el as bajo la manga del “dragón”*, que tarde o temprano buscará imponer un ‘nuevo patrón oro’.
No es que vayan a respaldar la totalidad de los yuanes en circulación, pero hay varios mecanismos que podría implementar. Por ejemplo, Ken Hoffman de BI opina que podrían lanzar un “billete respaldado en oro” para potencialmente estabilizar al RMB.
Por su parte, el magnate Hugo Salinas Price considera en un artículo reciente que ante una economía global que se paraliza, Beijing se verá obligado a “dejar de adherirse a los pactos internacionales y a adoptar cualquier medida necesaria para darle esperanza a su pueblo”. Para ello, su regla será “pagamos con oro lo que compramos con muy poco oro, pero pagamos con oro. Si quieren comprarnos, paguen con oro. O ¿qué otra cosa tienen para ofrecernos a cambio de nuestra mercancía? Si ustedes tienen algo que nosotros queremos, pagamos con oro. Resto del mundo, háganle como quieran”. Así será.
El resto de países tendrá que adherirse a este sistema o sucumbir en el aislamiento. Será lo primero. La confianza será la gran ausente en ese nuevo escenario en que *el dólar será repudiado como divisa de reserva para acercarse más a su verdadero valor: cero.* La impresión monetaria y la deuda, lo habrán enterrado en el panteón del dinero de papel sin respaldo en oro, donde yacen todos los anteriores experimentos de este tipo.
El rey de los metales, el extintor de deudas por excelencia –y, por ende, el mejor restaurador de la confianza–, será el único que pueda *revivir la economía mundial y saldar los desequilibrios comerciales*.
El oro y su compañera, la plata, serán reinstalados en el trono monetario, de donde nunca debió removerlos el contubernio gobiernos-banqueros, que se enriquecieron a costa de empobrecer a la gente y destrozar la economía con dinero fíat. El siglo de China está en marcha.

forbes.com.mx


----------



## FranMen (17 May 2021)

El artículo, ¿es de antes de 2016?





Derechos especiales de giro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




El y yuan entró ese año en los DEG


----------



## IvanRios (17 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> El artículo, ¿es de antes de 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enero del 2016.


----------



## el ganador (17 May 2021)

Qué tramais, muchachos?


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2021)

Como se nota que este hilo es de gente "bien", que no hablamos de dinero más que cuando es necesario, como hacen los Caballeros de verdad que hacen gala de "e_sprit de finesse_"

El oro subiendo un 1,3% y la plata un 3,6% y por aquí tranquilidad absoluta, poniendo enlaces interesantes de situación macro.

Que diferencia con el gallinero que hay montado en los hilos de criptos con las bajada que se está comiendo el BTC y casi todas ( ojo que yo llevo algo). 

Se nota el espíritu estoico de los metaleros, forjado a fuego y golpe de martillo y yunque (y mazazo de la FED) durante muchos años.

Mis dies compañeros.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 May 2021)

el ganador dijo:


> Qué tramais, muchachos?
> Ver archivo adjunto 661304



Nada en concreto. Ese no es más que el número del carbono (6 protones, 6 neutrones, 6 electrones). Cuando la liaremos de verdad será si alguna vez conseguimos llegar al número del Oro 7.979.118 (79 protones, 79 electrones, 118 neutrones)


----------



## dmb001 (17 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como se nota que este hilo es de gente "bien", que no hablamos de dinero más que cuando es necesario, como hacen los Caballeros de verdad que hacen gala de "e_sprit de finesse_"
> 
> El oro subiendo un 1,3% y la plata un 3,6% y por aquí tranquilidad absoluta, poniendo enlaces interesantes de situación macro.
> 
> ...



Estamos esperando las consecuencias de la aplicación de Basilea 3 en los bancos de lingotes, en ese momento quizás sí que montemos una fiesta privada. Pero luego las monedas digitales que emitirán los bancos centrales quizás nos aguan la fiesta. Así que hay que ser cauto.


----------



## Silver94 (17 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Estamos esperando las consecuencias de la aplicación de Basilea 3 en los bancos de lingotes, en ese momento quizás sí que montemos una fiesta privada. Pero luego las monedas digitales que emitirán los bancos centrales quizás nos aguan la fiesta. Así que hay que ser cauto.



El mismo Basilea 3 que lo han retrasado 3 veces y que lo van a volver a hacer?


----------



## dmb001 (17 May 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> El mismo Basilea 3 que lo han retrasado 3 veces y que lo van a volver a hacer?



El mismo.


----------



## TomBolillo (18 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como se nota que este hilo es de gente "bien", que no hablamos de dinero más que cuando es necesario, como hacen los Caballeros de verdad que hacen gala de "e_sprit de finesse_"
> 
> El oro subiendo un 1,3% y la plata un 3,6% y por aquí tranquilidad absoluta, poniendo enlaces interesantes de situación macro.
> 
> ...



Yo estuve tentado a invocar al rumano pero fue ver la tranquilidad absoluta que comentas y cortarme. Pero ya que lo pones a huevo... 







Yo creo que por aquí empezará el jolgorio cuando se meta con decisión en los 30$


----------



## timi (18 May 2021)

El camino hacia el desastre y la fase de negación.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Spielzeug (18 May 2021)

A lo largo de la nueva ruta de la seda, se van conectando los diferentes mercados de oro denominados en divisas locales. Se han construido nuevas bóvedas para la custodia de metales y están construyendose otras nuevas normalmente en las aduanas de las zonas de libre comercio. 

A lo largo de la ruta de la seda, los bancos centrales suelen comprar la producción interna de oro o se encargan de su importación para luego distribuirlo en el sistema bancario. Cuentan con mercados de oro fisico denominado en divisas locales y construyen bovedas donde custodiarlo. 

Esto ha ido ocurriendo a lo largo de la ultima decada y, en mi opinion, son la infraestructura del nuevo sistema monetario basado en el oro que sustituya al reinado del dolar. 

Mercados de oro interconectados, uso de CBDCs en pagos transfronterizos y bovedas que custodien metales en las zonas aduaneras para que las camaras de compensación hagan su trabajo.









Hong Kong’s Gold Exchange along Belt & Road | Belt & Road News







www.beltandroad.news







> El intercambio de oro propuesto por Hong Kong a lo largo de Belt & Road podría mejorar su estatus como Gold Hub internacional.
> 
> Se dice que se están llevando a cabo conversaciones entre la Bolsa de Oro de Hong Kong y Singapur, Myanmar y Dubai sobre el establecimiento de un Corredor de Materias Primas de Oro.
> 
> ...


----------



## HAL 9000 (18 May 2021)

La primera imagen hace referencia a la necesidad de metales para hacer la mal llamada transición renovable versus su disponibilidad. 

Y la segunda tabla no necesita explicación.


----------



## RNSX (18 May 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> La primera imagen hace referencia a la necesidad de metales para hacer la mal llamada transición renovable versus su disponibilidad.
> 
> Y la segunda tabla no necesita explicación.




De donde salen esas imagenes? tienes el informe completo?


----------



## Tolagu (18 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues así es como me sale ese 58%, por eso no me explico de donde sacan el 74%.





paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues así es como me sale ese 58%, por eso no me explico de donde sacan el 74%.



Perdona que no había leído la respuesta. Si que sale, al menos con los datos de Investing aunque reconozco que no son los más fiables.

P.E. del 12-05.20 al 11-05-21. 27,03/15,55 = 73,82%




De cualquier manera, hoy, los metales se están poniendo golosos. Yo espero cualquier cosa, en positivo o en negativo. Incluso superar los 30 y recibir hostiazo. Creo que cualquier escenario es posible.


----------



## Tolagu (18 May 2021)

Una explicación didáctica más relativa a los metales y los tipos reales. Esta vez de Pablo Gil.


----------



## HAL 9000 (18 May 2021)

RNSX dijo:


> De donde salen esas imagenes? tienes el informe completo?



Es una diapositiva sacada de una presentación de la Doctora Alicia Valero. En el pie de la imagen aparece la fuente.

Si pones en el buscador
"Economía Circular-Espiral: Transición hacia un metabolismo económico cerrado"
encontrarás varias páginas en las que se puede descargar el PDF.

La gráfica básicamente viene a decir que sólamente los planes de fotovoltaica se comerían todas las existencias de plata. Casi na. El que no se haya posicionado ya en plata no sé a qué espera la verdad.


----------



## jkaza (18 May 2021)

Qué pasa con Basilea 3 que ahora se está poniendo de moda? Si la manipulación todavía va para largo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué pasa con Basilea 3 que ahora se está poniendo de moda? Si la manipulación todavía va para largo.











odysee.com


Launch your own channel | Watch and share videos




odysee.com





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (19 May 2021)

Ojo con los bonos alemanes. No tienen la influencia del usanos en los MP, pero hoy hay subasta a las 11 y parece que el mercado está empezando a descontar inflación más de lo que les gustaría. Desconozco si los bunds alemanes tienen capacidad para mover a los usanos, pero se están conviertiendo en un chicharro de cojones. En lo va de año el tipo ha subido un x7. Hoy lleva más del 25% de subida.

Edito: Ahora (12:10) está corrigiendo. Aún así, parece que veremos en verano rendimientos positivos


----------



## Manzano1 (19 May 2021)

¿Creéis que se volverá a aplazar Basilea III?


----------



## L'omertá (19 May 2021)

Si, sin duda


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 May 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> ¿Creéis que se volverá a aplazar Basilea III?



"Aplazar" implicaría que tienen intención de implementarlo...


----------



## Silver94 (19 May 2021)

Claro que se aplazará. Otras tres veces por lo menos.


----------



## frankie83 (19 May 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Claro que se aplazará. Otras tres veces por lo menos.



O hasta que china diga hasta aquí hemos llegado? Me pregunto


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> O hasta que china diga hasta aquí hemos llegado? Me pregunto









*Tema mítico* : - China provoca el DESPLOME MASIVO DE LAS CRIPTOMONEDAS: prohíbe toda transacción financiera con uso de criptodivisas


China prohíbe toda transacción financiera con uso de criptodivisas China anuncia una prohibición generalizada sobre las criptomonedas, instituciones y bancos no podrán ofrecer servicios que involucren el uso de criptomonedas, porque las criptodivisas «infringen la seguridad de la propiedad de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TradingMetales (19 May 2021)

Basilea creo que lo han aplazado a 2023, como mínimo. 

Y así nos podemos pasar otros 50 años apilando.


----------



## timi (19 May 2021)

al sistema no le quedan 50 años ,,, ni de coña


----------



## dmb001 (19 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Basilea creo que lo han aplazado a 2023, como mínimo.
> 
> Y así nos podemos pasar otros 50 años apilando.



Oficialmente todavía no lo han aplazado, pero que lo hagan es muy probable como han hecho anteriormente.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Oficialmente todavía no lo han aplazado, pero que lo hagan es muy probable como han hecho anteriormente.











Los supervisores bancarios retrasan a 2023 la entrada en vigor de Basilea III


El organismo posterga un año la aplicación de los requisitos de capital por la crisis del coronavirus




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## dmb001 (19 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Los supervisores bancarios retrasan a 2023 la entrada en vigor de Basilea III
> 
> 
> El organismo posterga un año la aplicación de los requisitos de capital por la crisis del coronavirus
> ...



Ya podían estar más informados los expertos que entrevistan y luego cuelgan videos en Youtube, que ayer mismo vi a uno igual de enterado que yo.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Ya podían estar más informados los expertos que entrevistan y luego cuelgan videos en Youtube, que ayer mismo vi a uno igual de enterado que yo.



Si ese Ejperto vende metal o le compensa que otros compren, es normal que te diga que sale en pocos meses y que vas a llegar tarde. Yo no compro por Basilea, pero parece esperanzador sobre todo para los nuevos que llegan. Y fíjate que lo he sacado de una simple búsqueda en google, eso sí, casi parece una noticia "única" que no ha sido muy avisada, o directamente una fake new, a saber. Lo del 2023 lo leí hace poco en WSS.


----------



## Tolagu (19 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Los supervisores bancarios retrasan a 2023 la entrada en vigor de Basilea III
> 
> 
> El organismo posterga un año la aplicación de los requisitos de capital por la crisis del coronavirus
> ...



En lo que al oro se refiere, creo que era el final del segundo trimestre de este año cuando se procedía a auditar las "supuestas" cantidades que tienen en balance los banksters. Y eso, creo que no ha cambiado.

Así que, en mes y medio, tendrán que cubrir sus cortos. La demanda de físico se debería disparar y, sin interés alguno en seguir sosteniendo un precio irracional ya que mermaría sus balances, el oro debería subir en parábola.

Todo esto es lo que debería ocurrir. Lo que ocurra...... nadie lo sabe. Si lo supiéramos seríamos ricos.


----------



## TradingMetales (19 May 2021)

Hago una pequeña encuesta foril:

En unos años, meses después de Basilea. 

Ratio Oro/plata a 100 o más. 
Ratio Oro/plata a 50 o menos. 

Por si me he perdido algo.


----------



## saa12121 (19 May 2021)

Hola a todos. Desde hace unos meses he stackeado unas pocas onzas de plata. Ahora también me he interesado en invertir el etf de Sprott. ¿Alguno lo hace? ¿Desde que bróker? Nunca he invertido desde un bróker, solo plata física e Indexa. He visto que en Etoro tienen este etf. ¿Alguna opinión sobre él?

Gracias de antemano!

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (19 May 2021)

Perdón por la autocita.


Tolagu dijo:


> Ojo con los bonos alemanes. No tienen la influencia del usanos en los MP, pero hoy hay subasta a las 11 y parece que el mercado está empezando a descontar inflación más de lo que les gustaría. Desconozco si los bunds alemanes tienen capacidad para mover a los usanos, pero se están conviertiendo en un chicharro de cojones. En lo va de año el tipo ha subido un x7. Hoy lleva más del 25% de subida.
> 
> Edito: Ahora (12:10) está corrigiendo. Aún así, parece que veremos en verano rendimientos positivos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 662862



Y así, amiguitos, es como con los dineros del BCE ha quedado la partida. En el mismo sitio que ayer. Ves la gráfica diaria y parece que no ha ocurrido nada, salvo las tremendas sombras de la vela. Se han follado un 44% de subida en 4 horas. Lagarde se ha dejado unos cuantos leuros en el camino.


----------



## angel220 (19 May 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> En lo que al oro se refiere, creo que era el final del segundo trimestre de este año cuando se procedía a auditar las "supuestas" cantidades que tienen en balance los banksters. Y eso, creo que no ha cambiado.
> 
> Así que, en mes y medio, tendrán que cubrir sus cortos. La demanda de físico se debería disparar y, sin interés alguno en seguir sosteniendo un precio irracional ya que mermaría sus balances, el oro debería subir en parábola.
> 
> Todo esto es lo que debería ocurrir. Lo que ocurra...... nadie lo sabe. Si lo supiéramos seríamos ricos.



Como bien dices Bancos europeos finales de Junio y UK 1 enero de 2022
Un poco de lectura

macleod-end-lbma-nigh

PD: Cada uno saque sus conclusiones


----------



## Tolagu (19 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Hago una pequeña encuesta foril:
> 
> En unos años, meses después de Basilea.
> 
> ...



Debería favorecer más al oro. La plata, creo recordar, no era Tier 1. El ratio creo que quedará en medio.


----------



## estanflacion (19 May 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Desde hace unos meses he stackeado unas pocas onzas de plata. Ahora también me he interesado en invertir el etf de Sprott. ¿Alguno lo hace? ¿Desde que bróker? Nunca he invertido desde un bróker, solo plata física e Indexa. He visto que en Etoro tienen este etf. ¿Alguna opinión sobre él?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Hola,
Yo llevo de Sprott, además de mineras, los ETF
Sprott Physical Gold and Silver Trust
Sprott Physical Gold Trust
Sprott Physical Silver Trust

Etoro es una... no compran los valores, ellos se dan contrapartida.
En Interactive o Degiro puedes comprar.


----------



## antoniussss (19 May 2021)

Muy buenas, como era de esperar unos lingotes de plata de GameStop me los han parado en aduanas para pagar el IVA y UPS, me manda un sms con que le envíe datos y la autorización de despacho de aduanas.

Creía que podías pagar porque te hicieran este trámite, ¿Que hay que hacer? es mi primera vez, agradezco información detallada


----------



## TradingMetales (19 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Muy buenas, como era de esperar unos lingotes de plata de GameStop me los han parado en aduanas para pagar el IVA y UPS, me manda un sms con que le envíe datos y la autorización de despacho de aduanas.
> 
> Creía que podías pagar porque te hicieran este trámite, ¿Que hay que hacer? es mi primera vez, agradezco información detallada



Ni puta idea pero vuelve a informarnos después de que te la claven bien clavada.


----------



## antoniussss (19 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ni puta idea pero vuelve a informarnos después de que te la claven bien clavada.




¿?

Lo compré sin IVA y lógicamente ahora tengo que pagar el IVA, ha tenido que ser a Canadá porque quería esos lingotes de GameStop y no se vendían en Europa en su día.


----------



## timi (19 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Muy buenas, como era de esperar unos lingotes de plata de GameStop me los han parado en aduanas para pagar el IVA y UPS, me manda un sms con que le envíe datos y la autorización de despacho de aduanas.
> 
> Creía que podías pagar porque te hicieran este trámite, ¿Que hay que hacer? es mi primera vez, agradezco información detallada



tampoco tengo ni idea , pero informa cuando lo tengas resuelto.


----------



## antoniussss (19 May 2021)

Lo que estoy leyendo es que me van a enviar por correo postal unos documentos y la gente lo que hace es ir a Correos y que lo gestionen ellos, al ser de los más baratos.

Si nadie dice nada más, pues haré eso cuando llegue el papelote.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 May 2021)

Si eres de Madrid ibas a la zona franca del aeropuerto de Barajas, te presentabas allí, te preguntaban que había en el paquete, su ffactura, etc, rellenabas documentación, te enchufaban el arancel e Iva correspondiente variable según el producto importado, te ibas a una oficina bancaria que había en aquel polígono industrial, les ingresabas la pasta, regresabas a la oficina de aduanas con el resguardo del ingreso, te sellaban los papelitos y te daban tú paquete, regresabas a tu casa con cara de gilipollas y cargándote en el “la vi venir”. Si te lo enviabas por USPS aveces te lo paraban y aveces no. Si te lo enviabas por UPS o similar te lo paraban si o si, porque ellos cobraban una sustanciosa minuta por el trámite de aduana, a sumar al montante descrito con anterioridad, cierto es que te ahorrabas toda esta mierda de tramitación.
Así era hace muchos años, no sé si sigue así en la actualidad


----------



## Tolagu (19 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si eres de Madrid ibas a la zona franca del aeropuerto de Barajas, te presentabas allí, te preguntaban que había en el paquete, su ffactura, etc, rellenabas documentación, te enchufaban el arancel e Iva correspondiente variable según el producto importado, te ibas a una oficina bancaria que había en aquel polígono industrial, les ingresabas la pasta, regresabas a la oficina de aduanas con el resguardo del ingreso, te sellaban los papelitos y te daban tú paquete, regresabas a tu casa con cara de gilipollas y cargándote en el “la vi venir”. Si te lo enviabas por USPS aveces te lo paraban y aveces no. Si te lo enviabas por UPS o similar te lo paraban si o si, porque ellos cobraban una sustanciosa minuta por el trámite de aduana, a sumar al montante descrito con anterioridad, cierto es que te ahorrabas toda esta mierda de tramitación.
> Así era hace muchos años, no sé si sigue así en la actualidad



Así ha sido siempre. Y no sólo los MP. No descartéis que en un futuro cercano comiencen a aplicar aranceles+Iva arancelario+Despachos etc con otro tipo de mercancías de Aliexpress, amazon etc. Siempre y cuando el vendedor esté fuera y la factura no la emitan localmente, que en ese caso se supone que ya lo lleva repercutido. Aduanas es una lotería, porque evidentemente no paran más que un ínfimo porcentaje de los envíos que llegan.


----------



## sebboh (19 May 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Así ha sido siempre. Y no sólo los MP. No descartéis que en un futuro cercano comiencen a aplicar aranceles+Iva arancelario+Despachos etc con otro tipo de mercancías de Aliexpress, amazon etc. Siempre y cuando el vendedor esté fuera y la factura no la emitan localmente, que en ese caso se supone que ya lo lleva repercutido. Aduanas es una lotería, porque evidentemente no paran más que un ínfimo porcentaje de los envíos que llegan.



lo de aliexpress tambien te puede parar como cualquier cosa que venga de fuera de la UE.
Puedes gestionar el levante desde la pagina de la agencia tributaria, despues tienes que enviar los archivos a la empresa que te los solicita.

De hecho si no quieres tener sorpresas, lo mejor que puedes hacer es una vez haces el pago avisar de ese pedido. Asi si es inferior a los 150€ sólo pagas el iva y no pagas el agente (ahora ya no hay exentos de arancel e iva que habia de si era empresa o particular [inferior a 22€ y a 45€ si mal no recuerdo]), con eso te olvidas de que te lleguen recargos.


----------



## FranMen (19 May 2021)

Hay un hilo en consumo responsable que, a partir de junio, lo paran TODO


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (19 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Interesante el comentario (posible forero):
> 
> "Dentro de este dolor de cabeza continuo mas vale ni mirar que hay al final del tunel.
> Para controlar la inflación tu mismo apuntas cual puede ser la solución, seguir con la plandemia ( al emperador Sanchinflas le esta gustando esta palabra ).
> ...



Esto es lo único que le da sentido a la barbaridad que está teniendo lugar en occidente, y lo peor, que está por llegar. 

Dadas las circunstancias parece claro que si se restablece un patrón oro, en occidente rodarán muchas cabezas, y la élite tiene claro que no quiere que sean las suyas.


----------



## skifi (20 May 2021)

Apoyo la moción, no lo he encontrado


----------



## timi (20 May 2021)

*El tercer productor de pollo más grande de EE. UU. Se queda sin alitas de pollo*

POR TYLER DURDEN
MIÉRCOLES, 19 DE MAYO DE 2021 - 21:40
En este punto, la escasez de todo, desde microchips hasta papas fritas, está obligando a las empresas estadounidenses a adaptarse a los precios más altos y las crisis de oferta, mientras que los consumidores se ven obligados a pagar precios más altos en la tienda. Y si bien los altos precios de las materias primas (que han bajado de sus máximos en los últimos días debido a la caída de los precios de la madera, el petróleo y el hierro) se han retirado en los últimos días, notamos que se espera que esta escasez dure mucho tiempo.
Una razón es que los precios altos son buenos para los productores y es demasiado caro para muchas empresas desarrollar una nueva capacidad de producción en este momento. Esta dinámica está contribuyendo a una escasez de alitas de pollo que se avecina en los EE. UU., Lo que podría recordar algo de la histeria por la escasez de tocino que ocasionalmente se ha apoderado de los EE. UU. En el pasado.
Caso en cuestión: Sanderson Farms, el tercer productor avícola más grande de EE. UU. (Cuya empresa de ingeniería probablemente les recomendó suspender los planes de expansión de la planta porque los precios de todo, desde madera hasta acero, concreto, plástico, cobre, maquinaria y mano de obra se dispararon, lo que hizo que edificio inasequible) ha decidido que dejará de expandir su operación a pesar de la creciente demanda de su producto que lo ha puesto a punto de quedarse sin alitas de pollo.



> _"Necesito abrir una planta la próxima semana, pero no es *un buen momento para construir* ", dijo el presidente ejecutivo Joe Sanderson, a quien Bloomberg citó. _



Como hemos informado, la demanda de pollo en los EE. UU. Está por las nubes.  Sin expansión, la tercera planta avícola más grande del país no puede aceptar nuevos pedidos:


> _*"Estamos totalmente agotados y la gente nos ha llamado para atenderlos y no podemos hacer más negocios, y ese no es un buen lugar",* dijo Sanderson._



Sanderson dijo que se esperaba que la construcción de la nueva planta de pollos comenzara en la primera mitad del año. Dijo que hemos estado "analizando muy detenidamente" los crecientes costos de construcción y está considerando planes para dejar de lado la expansión hasta que bajen los costos de las materias primas.

Mientras tanto, todos, desde la Casa Blanca hasta la Fed, han restado importancia a la inflación vertiginosa de las materias primas como "transitoria". Sin embargo, es solo ahora donde los precios hiperinflables están comenzando a afectar la recuperación al detener las construcciones comerciales.
Instamos a los lectores a leer la transcripción del discurso de Warren Buffet a los accionistas a principios de este mes, quienes advirtieron: _"Vemos una inflación muy sustancial". _
Claramente, el mundo en el que vive Buffett es muy diferente al de los despistados economistas profesionales de la Reserva Federal y los propagandistas de la Casa Blanca que actúan como si todo estuviera bien.


> _"Los costos simplemente están subiendo, subiendo, subiendo. Los costos del acero, ya sabes, todos los días, están subiendo", dijo Buffet a los accionistas a principios de este mes. _



Por supuesto, la renuencia de los productores a expandirse es producto de los mismos mercados revueltos inspirados por la alianza entre la Reserva Federal y el Tesoro, que ha llenado la economía de dinero barato, lo que hace que sea más rentable para los trabajadores quedarse en casa. y es más ventajoso para los productores aceptar simplemente precios más altos para sus productos, hasta que la próxima plaga apague la economía nuevamente, lo que obligará a otra ronda de estímulos.






__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2021)

__





¿Cuáles son vuestras mejores compras en Aliexpress?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Beto (20 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo que estoy leyendo es que me van a enviar por correo postal unos documentos y la gente lo que hace es ir a Correos y que lo gestionen ellos, al ser de los más baratos.
> 
> Si nadie dice nada más, pues haré eso cuando llegue el papelote.



Yo he entregado muchos papeles de esos, pero no sé lo que hay que hacer, lo siento. Hace muuuchos años tuve que ir a correos de Bcn a pagar aduanas pero a parte de ir a unas oficinas y pagar, no recuerdo nada más


----------



## saa12121 (20 May 2021)

Monedas de oro y plata de hace más de mil años. A veces pienso si mis moneditas las encontrarán por ahí en el año 3020.



Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 May 2021)

Me encontre este post del forero @autsaider y como habla de "divisa digital y patrón oro" lo pongo aquí



"Creo que lo que ocurre no va a andar muy lejos de esto:

La teoría estructural negativa dice que incluso el mayor acertijo que puedas concebir está basado en una idea muy simple, que es posible que la respuesta esté delante de tus narices, y que analices lo que puedes ver para deducir lo que no puedes ver: así es como los planos empiezan a revelarse.

De momento esto que doy son datos mitad oficiales, mitad no-oficiales:

China en secreto ha minado el oro de su territorio. Una sección de su ejército en exclusiva se dedica a hacerlo desde el 76 sin importar que el coste de explotación sea superior al valor de mercado del oro. Además han montado un mercado para comprar todo el oro que se pueda en el mercado oficial y el negro. El resultado es que china tiene las mayores reservas de oro.

¿Qué van a hacer con ello? No van a montar un patrón oro que desplace al dólar como todos estáis pensando. El plan chino es más enrevesado que eso.

La divisa digital impone nuevas reglas de funcionamiento en el sistema monetario y financiero. Pero tampoco van a tratar de imponerla. No de momento.

Robert Kiyosaki dice que solo hay dos escenarios posibles y que lo estamos viviendo ya:
-o los estados occidentales se declaran en bancarrota
-o siguen pagando pero con dinero que no vale nada
-tanto si se trata de uno como de otro va a haber hasta hambre

Lo que están haciendo nuestros bancos centrales es la segunda opción: estan creando dinero a un nivel sin precedentes en toda la historia. Si se levantan las cuarentenas y el dinero empieza a circular, el resultado será el colapso inevitable y la gente irá al dólar tratando de salvar lo que pueda. Pero incluso el dólar también colapsará y entonces si que vendrá el hambre.

Cuando eso ocurra los chinos no van a suplantar al dólar, en vez de eso van a implantar la divisa digital. El objetivo es hacer un bypass al dólar y al sistema de pagos swift. Una nueva moneda (esta vez digital) hace necesario crear nuevas reglas para el sistema económico mundial. Para evitar que occidente imponga sus reglas, china va a esperar a que la economía occidental esté en la uci, entonces será china la que podrá imponer sus reglas.

Un tiempo después volverán al oro.

Lo amplio:

El mundo no es algo estático. Lo único que nunca cambia es que todo está en continuo cambio. No hay ni puede haber status quo. Eso significa que solo existen dos opciones: o avanzas o retrocedes. Como nadie quiere quedarse atrás (porque tu supervivencia depende de que no te quedes atrás) pues hay que competir y, a veces, luchar.

Desde que se inventaron las armas nucleares el concepto de guerra total no tiene sentido. Ahora hay que buscar otras formas de tumbar al adversario. Y eso está haciendo china contra su mayor rival: occidente.

El oro es como las cartas del poker: unos fingen que tienen más y otros que tienen menos. Se estima que china posee 28.000 toneladas. Aunque podrían ser más: China Owns A Lot More Gold Than It’s Letting On | GoldBroker.com Solo china sabe cuanto oro tiene realmente.

China quiso en el 2019 volver al oro: World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times pero le dijeron nones.

Poco después china tomó medidas de guerra económica (paralización de la producción, ruptura de la cadena de distribución y pagos, bloqueo de barcos mercantes en los puertos...) para luchar contra un virus. Y les funcionó. Los bill gates del mundo están vendiendo para invertir en empresas de basura, cadenas de supermercados y cosas así. O sea: invierten en lo único que seguirá funcionando en un entorno de debacle total. Si los ricachones ven que vamos al colapso es porque vamos al colapso.

Con el disfraz de emergencia sanitaria los chinos han puesto en marcha la siguiente guerra económica:
-Ruptura de los sistemas productivos y comerciales. Si antes dependiamos de china ahora lo hacemos todavía más. Eso le da a china un poder negociador enorme.
-Ruptura de los sistemas financieros. Para evitar una cadena de impagos los bancos centrales han creado dinero como nadie habría imaginado. Ya no pueden subir los tipos de interés sin hundir todo el sistema. Ya no encuentran compradores y la deuda es asumida por los bancos centrales sabiendo que es impagable. Y si pudieramos poner la economía en marcha, en realidad tampoco podríamos porque todo ese dinero al empezar a circular nos hará colapsar. ¿Estamos en un game over definitivo? Todo apunta a que si.
-Ruptura en la producción de materias primas con la consiguiente escasez, subida de precios y acaparamiento. Hemos entrado en una espiral y esto no ha hecho más que empezar.
-El sistema dolar y swift no puede arreglar esto y serán abandonados. Para revertir la situación hace falta un nuevo sistema monetario con unas reglas nuevas: la divisa digital.
-La divisa digital necesita una referencia monetaria común para permitir el comercio internacional. El oro.

¿Qué pinta el oro en todo esto?

Se puede competir creando productos de mejor calidad que la competencia o creando productos más baratos que nadie. En occidente ya casi no hacemos ni lo uno ni lo otro. La economía occidental consiste en deudas totalmente impagables y clasificadas como AAA debido al fraude. En empresas que subsisten a base de operaciones fraudulentas. Etc. Lo único que sostiene en pie a la economía occidental es el fraude. El desmadre que hemos montado tendría que resolverse por las buenas aunque solo sea para que no arrastremos al resto del mundo con nosotros. Pero nosotros no estamos dispuestos a resolverlo por las buenas. Así que se va a resolver por las malas.

Los malos de esta película somos nosotros. Y los chinos son los que vienen a traer orden y civilización. Por eso necesitan el oro. Porque es lo único que puede traer un sistema monetario estable."


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me encontre este post del forero @autsaider y como habla de "divisa digital y patrón oro" lo pongo aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es practicamente un calco de la teoría de spielzeug:





__





Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


Como estaba la deuda después de la WWII? Y con el tejido industrial destruído, países entierros a solados... Se salió y con las políticas que se quieren implementar ahora, Plan Marshall Va usted con décadas de adelanto, primero hay que esperar a que acabe una guerra que no ha hecho más que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me encontre este post del forero @autsaider y como habla de "divisa digital y patrón oro" lo pongo aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vuelvo a lanzar mi pregunta, cuando China consiga imponer su moneda digital respaldada por oro y el resto de monedas queden en evidencia y caigan, cuando China sea la número 1 de forma incuestionable, ¿qué o quién le va a obligar a mantener el respaldo de su moneda con oro? ¿Cuánto va a tardar en hacer lo que hizo USA en su momento con el dólar?


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2021)

Rusia se apunta al carro digital:








Rusia contará con un prototipo de rublo digital para finales del 2021


La futura moneda virtual permitirá encontrar el dinero al que los estafadores acceden sin el consentimiento del cliente "por medio de la ingeniería social".




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Spielzeug (20 May 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> es practicamente un calco de la teoría de spielzeug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, lo es. Pero está muy bien resumida y explicada. En lo que yo difiero es en la conclusión, no creo que China busque la destrucción de occidente antes de implementar un patrón oro. Al revés, lo implementará a lo largo de la ruta de la seda y quién no se una, se autodestruirá al ser excluido de las cadenas de distribución y creación de valor añadido. 

Lo que necesita China es que los países europeos se unan definitivamente al nuevo sistema monetario y dejen sólo al emisor del dólar y garante del sistema monetario fiat.








__





A tough appeal







global.chinadaily.com.cn





"Una apelación dura " o un "atractivo resistente" según lo traduzcas, se suelen jugar con el doble sentido, tanto en los títulos de la viñeta como en la simbología que usan. 

La simbología habitual de las viñetas de la prensa China, gafas y vacuna doradas contra un virus verde que simboliza al dólar.

Parece que hacen un llamamiento a que los países europeos movilicen sus reservas de vacuna dorada para combatir al virus verde (es de ayer la viñeta).


----------



## Furillo (20 May 2021)

Muy cierto todo lo que decís, pero... ¿qué estarán tramando éstos?


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2021)

Otro que se piensa apuntar 








La Fed publicará un informe que examinará la posibilidad de lanzar una divisa digital


La Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos (Fed) tiene previsto publicar en este verano un informe en el que explorará las implicaciones de la tecnología en los pagos digitales, incluyendo un apartado centrado en la posibilidad de que el banco central emita una divisa digital propia.




www.bolsamania.com




Veremos con que la respalda


----------



## L'omertá (20 May 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Muy cierto todo lo que decís, pero... ¿qué estarán tramando éstos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 664269



Vosotros sois de vuestro padre el diablo, y los deseos de vuestro padre queréis hacer.


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2021)

Pregunta: ¿permitirán los gobiernos que las criptomonedas triunfen si no las pueden dominar? Dicho de otra manera, puede Paypal, Tesla y compañía ponerse por delante de los gobiernos?
Otra: si un país como China saca una moneda digital respaldada por oro, ¿haría una auditoría abierta para que otros estados comprueben que realmente tiene ese oro? ¿Dejaría conocer sus reservas centrales? ¿Qué le impediría ocultar la mitad de su oro y, una vez distribuida su moneda digital respaldada por x oro, sacar una segunda remesa devaluada un 50% al demostrar que tiene x2 oro?


----------



## autsaider (21 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si, lo es. Pero está muy bien resumida y explicada. En lo que yo difiero es en la conclusión, no creo que China busque la destrucción de occidente antes de implementar un patrón oro. Al revés, lo implementará a lo largo de la ruta de la seda y quién no se una, se autodestruirá al ser excluido de las cadenas de distribución y creación de valor añadido.
> 
> Lo que necesita China es que los países europeos se unan definitivamente al nuevo sistema monetario y dejen sólo al emisor del dólar y garante del sistema monetario fiat.
> 
> ...



Ahora estoy leyendo Sobre el combate. Lo primero que hace el autor es decirte tres cosas: que la realidad del combate es contraintuitiva, que es fundamentalmente inexpresable y que todo lo que nos han hecho creer y damos por cierto en realidad es totalmente falso.

Así que explica eso de la ruta de la seda.

Y por cierto es la primera vez que en febrero un mercante ha podido recorrer el ártico. Dentro de poco lo que habrá será ruta del ártico.


----------



## timi (21 May 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Los economistas de Nordea esperan inflacion de hasta un 8% este verano en EEUU. Solo dudan de si esa inflacion se mantendrá o por el contrario pasado el verano retrocedera. Barbas, vecino.
> 
> Mi particular opinion es que pasado el verano retrocederá, en general, pero seguirá aumentando para los bienes basicos, lo que será devastador para las clases bajas, trabajadoras, que ademas seran castigadas con mas precarizacion laboral. Supondra un nuevo rejonazo a las clases medias. Y una nueva oportunidad para los ricos de aumentar la brecha social.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spielzeug (21 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Ahora estoy leyendo Sobre el combate. Lo primero que hace el autor es decirte tres cosas: que la realidad del combate es contraintuitiva, que es fundamentalmente inexpresable y que todo lo que nos han hecho creer y damos por cierto en realidad es totalmente falso.
> 
> Así que explica eso de la ruta de la seda.
> 
> Y por cierto es la primera vez que en febrero un mercante ha podido recorrer el ártico. Dentro de poco lo que habrá será ruta del ártico.



La ruta de la seda histórica unía China con Europa mediante rutas comerciales. China colocaba sus productos a cambio principalmente de oro y plata que es lo que demandaban.

La nueva ruta de la seda o Belt and Road initiative (BRI) es un proyecto para crear rutas por mar y tierra con, en mi opinión, una finalidad parecida: colocar sus productos a cambio de oro. Nuevas rutas que implican grandes inversiones en infraestructura (construcción y modernización de puertos, líneas ferroviarias) y que incluyen la ruta ártica que comentas:




La lista de países firmantes:



A los dos años de lanzar la iniciativa, en 2015 se puso en marcha la Silk Road Gold fund con el siguiente objetivo:









China's Silk Road Gold Fund - The Central Asian Gold Deposits - Silk Road Briefing


China's Silk Road Gold Fund will invest in extraction equipment and technologies and create sovereign wealth for participating countries.



www.silkroadbriefing.com





_El Silk Road Gold Fund de China se lanzó en 2015 y ha comenzado a cotizar en la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghai. Según Xinhua, más de 60 países han invertido en el fondo de US $ 16 mil millones, que tiene como objetivo proporcionar financiamiento para extraer oro de depósitos existentes, pero subutilizados. El concepto principal es que el fondo invertirá en equipos y tecnologías de extracción, luego *dividirá el valor del oro extraído con la nación soberana cuyos depósitos están siendo explotados; Esto, a la vez, crea valor para el fondo y genera una riqueza soberana muy necesaria para las naciones participantes*_.

Se explotan los yacimientos y el oro extraído se utiliza para capitalizar el fondo y a los bancos centrales de los países implicados. 

Muchos bancos centrales de los países miembros de la nueva ruta de la seda, compran la producción nacional de oro y cuentan con un mercado de oro denominado en divisa local. Se han construido también grandes bóvedas de custodia de metales en los principales mercados de oro, en zonas libres de comercio y en zonas aduaneras. 

Los diferentes mercados de oro denominados en divisas locales se van interconectado entre sí para poder operar de forma más eficiente. Mientras los bancos centrales se preparan para lanzar un nuevo soporte para las divisas que emiten que permita mayor control sobre la masa monetaria y facilita los pagos transfronterizos fuera del sistema SWIFT que utiliza dólares como colateral para la validación de las transacciones. 

Viendo que están buscando aumentar la "riqueza soberana" (oro) de los diferentes países miembros, es previsible que sea el colateral que se use en la validación de las transacciones fronterizas entre los diferentes países miembros.


----------



## FranMen (21 May 2021)

Si aumenta el PIB los estados lo pueden aprovechar para introducir más fiat en el sistema y así financiarse sin coste. Puede ser hasta bueno, X bienes en el sistema X fiat, X+n bienes, X+n fiat, se mantiene el equilibrio y no hay tensiones inflacionistas. Hemos visto que incluso con X+n+y fiat no ha habido inflación de productos básicos pues el dinero no ha llegado a la plebe (si en cambio en activos que es donde se ha quedado)

Pero este año pasado el PIB lo que ha hecho ha sido bajar, hasta cifras de más del 10% y, en cambio, se ha impreso como nunca y, además, se ha bombeado directamente al pueblo. Si el PIB baja se tendría que haber retirado el dinero equivalente. Como todo ha estado cerrado no se ha consumido y no se ha producido inflación, pero, ahora, que se está abriendo todo el consumo puede repuntar y verse cifras muy elevadas de inflación.
Inyectar fiat es fácil, retirarlo de circulación no se como se puede hacer.
Se agradecen correcciones al comentario.


----------



## raslghul (21 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Inyectar fiat es fácil, retirarlo de circulación no se como se puede hacer.
> Se agradecen correcciones al comentario.



Este comentario tuyo me ha recordado una observación de @GOLDGOD en el último programa de Momentum Financial.



Me pareció una jugada maestra, entendí lo siguiente:
Ahora que millones de personas tienen las paguitas BIDEN y sus ahorros en criptodivisas, 
el bajón bestial que están teniendo estos días es una buena forma de retirar todo ese papel de circulación 
y a un precio de rebajas.


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2021)

Es todo muy complicado y los bancos centrales se dedican a imprimir y que los demás trabajen.
Mientras todos trabajan, la cosa va funcionando.
Pero qué pasa cuando, por ejemplo, un país se dedica a imprimir y otro a trabajar.....
Pues que el que trabaja, el que crea materiales, dejará de estar interesado en pegarse el curro y gasto de tiempo y recursos a cambio de unos fáciles papeles con tinta.... Y entonces qué hacemos?
Todo se va al traste. 
Los de los papeles se tendrán que poner a trabajar por la cuenta que les trae, o bien empezar a comer papel a ver si funciona.
Y para que haya transacciones, nadie querrá ser el tonto que curra a cambio de papeles.
¿Qué cosa puede arreglar estas transacciones de forma que se respeten los valores de las cosas y no haya jetas vividores de los demás con el cuento del papelito? Está claro.


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Este comentario tuyo me ha recordado una observación de @GOLDGOD en el último programa de Momentum Financial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese papel se retiraría de circulación en el caso de que las ballenas y creadores fueran los mismos banqueros que los imprimen y luego lo eliminaran físicamente. Difícil que fuera así y más todavía que sirviera para paliar los efectos de la inflación.

No creo que se pusieran a hacer todo esto para luego tirarlo y que así se equilibre. Por la sencilla razón de que eso no soluciona el problema de la impresión de papel de la nada. Las consecuencias siguen estando y sólo afectaría a pequeños pececillos que se dejarían unas minucias.
Además de que seguirían con la misma y única táctica de imprimir y la bola no pararía de crecer mientras se haga lo mismo.

El problema es grande y a la vez sencillo de explicar. Cuando un globo se infla y se infla,... acaba explotando.

Oh mira! Ha explotado!! Pero,... cómo puede ser... Esto es un desastre!!

Sencillo, mientras se inflaba y se inflaba, se estaba condenando a explotar en algún momento. Y se seguía inflando....

Pues eso, mientras dura la cosa vamos tirando....
Pero todo esto pinta mal, para muchos sobre todo. Los causantes, los banksters y sus cómplices, seguirán viviendo a costa de los demás y a lo suyo...


----------



## FranMen (21 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es todo muy complicado y los bancos centrales se dedican a imprimir y que los demás trabajen.
> Mientras todos trabajan, la cosa va funcionando.
> Pero qué pasa cuando, por ejemplo, un país se dedica a imprimir y otro a trabajar.....
> Pues que el que trabaja, el que crea materiales, dejará de estar interesado en pegarse el curro y gasto de tiempo y recursos a cambio de unos fáciles papeles con tinta.... Y entonces qué hacemos?
> ...



Imagino que te refieres a China con respecto a "occidente", pero igual se puede decir dentro de un mismo país, véase España: cuando por un puesto de responsabilidad cobras poco más que por uno sin responsabilidad y, a su vez, poco más que por no hacer nada y, al mismo tiempo, pagas más impuestos y no tienes acceso a ayudas empiezas a plantearte si merece la pena remar. Te planteas que si, en este país toca ir a la playa con la tortilla en vez de ir de hoteles porque para pagarlos vas a tener que trabajar como un burro, pues trabajas menos y te vuelves lonchafinista y vives con menos.
Yo he dicho, desde la crisis de los controladores, que me encantaría que la gente ganara mucho dinero, así se recaudaría más y algo caería en mi negocio pero, parece que en este país queremos que le den palos a los demás aunque a nosotros también nos los den.


----------



## FranMen (21 May 2021)

No se si los MPs nos van a salvar pero lo que si tengo claro es que con el papel va a pasar como en el refrán: quien tiene un tío en Granada ni tiene tío ni tiene nada





La Carta de la Bolsa - El Tesoro de los Estados Unidos nunca podrá devolver el dinero que está arrojando desde los helicópteros







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagino que te refieres a China con respecto a "occidente", pero igual se puede decir dentro de un mismo país, véase España: cuando por un puesto de responsabilidad cobras poco más que por uno sin responsabilidad y, a su vez, poco más que por no hacer nada y, al mismo tiempo, pagas más impuestos y no tienes acceso a ayudas empiezas a plantearte si merece la pena remar. Te planteas que si, en este país toca ir a la playa con la tortilla en vez de ir de hoteles porque para pagarlos vas a tener que trabajar como un burro, pues trabajas menos y te vuelves lonchafinista y vives con menos.
> Yo he dicho, desde la crisis de los controladores, que me encantaría que la gente ganara mucho dinero, así se recaudaría más y algo caería en mi negocio pero, parece que en este país queremos que le den palos a los demás aunque a nosotros también nos los den.



Sí, bueno, problemas hay para dar y regalar. 
Me refería básicamente al tema de la inflación, centrado en el dólar que ha sido la moneda de reserva durante 50 años, el desmontaje de los países con la "globalización" y los "emprendedores", que se han dedicado a enriquecerse a costa de destruir las sociedades con las que hacían negocio, principalmente la de Usa y países europeos (aquí España ha salido bien destruida por estos esbirros mercenarios que nos han mal gobernado durante estos 40 años). Y por otro lado China y otros países asiáticos que han sido la parte currante (semi esclavos de por medio) que ha tirado del carro.

Ellos han evolucionado a base de curro, han crecido. Se lo han currado, y ahora,... hasta aquí hemos llegado.

A ver los lumbreras y ejpertos de políticos lo que nos cuentan... ahora que lo han jodido todo.
Ahora anunciarán las cosas, como si no fuera con ellos.... y nos dirán que dentro de unos años viviremos muy bien.... hoy no, mañaaanaaa....
Para coserlos a gorrazos


----------



## FranMen (21 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, bueno, problemas hay para dar y regalar.
> Me refería básicamente al tema de la inflación, centrado en el dólar que ha sido la moneda de reserva durante 50 años, el desmontaje de los países con la "globalización" y los "emprendedores", que se han dedicado a enriquecerse a costa de destruir las sociedades con las que hacían negocio, principalmente la de Usa y países europeos (aquí España ha salido bien destruida por estos esbirros mercenarios que nos han mal gobernado durante estos 40 años). Y por otro lado China y otros países asiáticos que han sido la parte currante (semi esclavos de por medio) que ha tirado del carro.
> 
> Ellos han evolucionado a base de curro, han crecido. Se lo han currado, y ahora,... hasta aquí hemos llegado.
> ...



El mayor problema de los países productores era que su mayor mercado era occidente, la dependencia del dólar en el comercio mundial y la necesidad de tener partners tecnológicos de los que aprender. China se ha convertido en un gran mercado, la tecnología ya la han adquirido prácticamente toda, en algunos casos superando a Europa (microchips, les falta la tecnología punta militar, espacial, pero están en ello, véase la sonda a Marte y sus portaaviones), les queda desanclarse y desanclar al mundo del dólar que ya veremos si será como con las otras de forma silenciosa o si será brusca.


----------



## FranMen (21 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ese papel se retiraría de circulación en el caso de que las ballenas y creadores fueran los mismos banqueros que los imprimen y luego lo eliminaran físicamente. Difícil que fuera así y más todavía que sirviera para paliar los efectos de la inflación.
> 
> No creo que se pusieran a hacer todo esto para luego tirarlo y que así se equilibre. Por la sencilla razón de que eso no soluciona el problema de la impresión de papel de la nada. Las consecuencias siguen estando y sólo afectaría a pequeños pececillos que se dejarían unas minucias.
> Además de que seguirían con la misma y única táctica de imprimir y la bola no pararía de crecer mientras se haga lo mismo.
> ...



Retirarlo de la circulación pueden ser dos cosas: eliminarlo físicamente o que unos pocos se queden con él sin soltarlo. Lo primero no veo como hacerlo. Lo segundo lleva a la pobreza al resto sin que nos demos prácticamente cuenta al estar en igualdad de condiciones


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Retirarlo de la circulación pueden ser dos cosas: eliminarlo físicamente o que unos pocos se queden con él sin soltarlo. Lo primero no veo como hacerlo. Lo segundo lleva a la pobreza al resto sin que nos demos prácticamente cuenta al estar en igualdad de condiciones



El tema iba sobre el bitcoño....
Al final no deja de ser un pequeño pastelillo dentro de la economía
Pastel que es de cuatro "desconocidos creadores" en un 95%, mientras el resto hacen mucho ruido por cuatro migajas especulativas y van haciendo el caldo a otros con la esperanza de sacar su tajada.

Es más una distracción, un klinex que se usa y se tirará en su debido momento.
No afecta a la mayoría de la gente ni a la economía.

Lo que nos afectará serán las jugadas que nos mete esta gente, como la del tiranovirus, las vakkunas, sus monedas fiat, sus legislaciones, prohibiciones, saqueos,...

Ahí están, dándole a las trampas,...
Veremos el cambiazo que nos intentarán meter...por nuestro bien, claro


----------



## autsaider (21 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La ruta de la seda histórica unía China con Europa mediante rutas comerciales. China colocaba sus productos a cambio principalmente de oro y plata que es lo que demandaban.
> 
> La nueva ruta de la seda o Belt and Road initiative (BRI) es un proyecto para crear rutas por mar y tierra con, en mi opinión, una finalidad parecida: colocar sus productos a cambio de oro. Nuevas rutas que implican grandes inversiones en infraestructura (construcción y modernización de puertos, líneas ferroviarias) y que incluyen la ruta ártica que comentas:
> 
> ...



Eurasia siempre ha sido la zona más rica del mundo. Es antinatural que lo sea USA.

Me da que en el gobierno chino hay dos facciones. Una facción dice que china tiene que destruir a sus rivales blancos porque somos un peligro potencial. Y otra que dice que no somos peligro ninguno, sino socios comerciales.


----------



## IvanRios (21 May 2021)

*Declarado el final de la sociedad de consumo*

Cambio de paradigma: vamos a pasar de un sistema basado en el consumismo y en el que cambiar de móvil cada año (es solo un ejemplo) era algo positivo a considerase todo ello como algo negativo por su insostenibilidad, es decir, por la falta de recursos (metales, energía, etc etc). Es decir, de un paradigma de consumo en el que uno era propietario a un paradigma de total austeridad en el que uno ya no será propietario sino usuario. "No poseerás nada y serás feliz". (No poseereis, vosotros, pero "nosotros" lo poseeremos todo).

Y los metales, claro está, por su utilidad y necesidad en un mundo en el que la escasez de materiales será cada vez más una constante, los metales...a la estratosfera y más allá.

*Critica el "insostenible" modo de vida actual
El Gobierno avisa a los españoles: tendrán que consumir menos carne, ropa, electrónica y viajes *


----------



## Spielzeug (21 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Eurasia siempre ha sido la zona más rica del mundo. Es antinatural que lo sea USA.
> 
> Me da que en el gobierno chino hay dos facciones. Una facción dice que china tiene que destruir a sus rivales blancos porque somos un peligro potencial. Y otra que dice que no somos peligro ninguno, sino socios comerciales.



Más bien es occidente quien tiene que decidir entre un sistema monetario que refleje el mundo multipolar con un referente neutral para todos los actores (oro / plata) o seguir con el modelo unipolar con un emisor de una divisa fiat en monopolio como reserva mundial

_Los que utilizan bien las armas cultivan el Camino y observan las leyes. Así pueden gobernar prevaleciendo sobre los corruptos. 

Servirse de la armonía para desvanecer la oposición, no atacar un ejército inocente, no hacer prisioneros o tomar botín par donde pasa el ejército, no cortar los árboles ni contaminar los pozos, limpiar y purificar los templos de las ciudades y montañas del camino que atraviesas, no repetir los errores de una civilización decadente, a todo esto se llama el Camino y sus leyes. (Sun Tzu)_

Esperemos que cultiven el Camino y no repitan los errores de una civilización decadente.

_________________________


En otro orden de cosas, el desastre economico y monetario por venir tiene culpable segun la narrativa oficial:








Get Ready for Financial Shocks From Climate Change, Biden Tells Officials (Published 2021)


A warming planet holds potential risks for home prices, investments, banking and other aspects of the global economy, the government said.




www.nytimes.com












Según el BCE la culpa de la inflación la tiene el cambio climático (que también es culpa nuestra).


https://www.cnbc.com/2021/05/07/climate-change-is-already-impacting-price-stability-lagarde.html El cambio climático ya está afectando la estabilidad de precios y tendrá un efecto en la política monetaria, dijo el viernes la presidenta del Banco Central Europeo, Christine Lagarde. Debe ser que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (21 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Más bien es occidente quien tiene que decidir entre un sistema monetario que refleje el mundo multipolar con un referente neutral para todos los actores (oro / plata) o seguir con el modelo unipolar con un emisor de una divisa fiat en monopolio como reserva mundial
> 
> _Los que utilizan bien las armas cultivan el Camino y observan las leyes. Así pueden gobernar prevaleciendo sobre los corruptos.
> 
> ...



¿Crees que occidente decide algo? El pcch tiene 2 millones de infiltrados oficiales en los gobiernos y organismos occidentales. Y a saber cuantos tienen no-oficiales. Hay incluso un video donde sale un general chino diciendo que es increible lo fácil que es manejar la política de occidente. Pones un fajo de billetes sobre la mesa y si el político dice que no, pues pones dos.

Por otro lado parece que sigues sin creerte que todo esto de las vacunas va de despoblar. Curioso porque toda la evidencia apunta a eso. ¿Por qué no te lo crees?


----------



## IvanRios (21 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Eurasia siempre ha sido la zona más rica del mundo. Es antinatural que lo sea USA.
> 
> Me da que en el gobierno chino hay dos facciones. Una facción dice que china tiene que destruir a sus rivales blancos porque somos un peligro potencial. Y otra que dice que no somos peligro ninguno, sino socios comerciales.



En mi opinión los planes del PCCh son claros: resarcirse de las humillaciones infringidas por occidente en las guerras del opio e implementar un sistema mundial a su imagen y semejanza. 

En efecto, desde su punto de vista occidente, sus democracias liberales, sus valores, constituyen un peligro para el "imperio" Chino y como enemigo que somos nos han de aniquilar (con la colaboración de las élites occidentales). Y en ello ya están (plandemia) y estarán.


----------



## FranMen (21 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Declarado el final de la sociedad de consumo*
> 
> Cambio de paradigma: vamos a pasar de un sistema basado en el consumismo y en el que cambiar de móvil cada año (es solo un ejemplo) era algo positivo a considerase todo ello como algo negativo por su insostenibilidad, es decir, por la falta de recursos (metales, energía, etc etc). Es decir, de un paradigma de consumo en el que uno era propietario a un paradigma de total austeridad en el que uno ya no será propietario sino usuario. "No poseerás nada y serás feliz". (No poseereis, vosotros, pero "nosotros" lo poseeremos todo).
> 
> ...



Me has recordado una viñeta de los tiempos de Solchaga que, pese a la devaluación recomendada el consumismo para levantar España. En la viñeta decían que sí: con su mismo jersey, con su misma camisa, con sus mismos zapatos.


----------



## timi (21 May 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (21 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Crees que occidente decide algo? El pcch tiene 2 millones de infiltrados oficiales en los gobiernos y organismos occidentales. Y a saber cuantos tienen no-oficiales. Hay incluso un video donde sale un general chino diciendo que es increible lo fácil que es manejar la política de occidente. Pones un fajo de billetes sobre la mesa y si el político dice que no, pues pones dos.
> 
> Por otro lado parece que sigues sin creerte que todo esto de las vacunas va de despoblar. Curioso porque toda la evidencia apunta a eso. ¿Por qué no te lo crees?



Ya te respondí en otro hilo a la misma pregunta:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que las vacunas se están utilizando como "arma diplomática" en las que diferentes países compran la vacuna china, rusa, americana, etc. en función de sus afinidades geopolíticas por encima de otros criterios.
> 
> Entiendo que los diferentes países proveedores de vacunas no tienen interés en matar a sus propios ciudadanos y a los de sus aliados. No creo que haya una conspiración de las élites mundiales para reducir la población ya que hay diferentes élites en conflicto.
> No veo sentido en que una élite quiera matar a su propia población cuando hay un conflicto contra otras poblaciones dominadas por otras élites. En occidente tal vez un gerontocidio podría resultar útil para la élite que la gobierna como medida radical para ajustar el gasto público en pensiones pero lo veo complicado de gestionar.
> ...



Respecto a lo de que los gobiernos occidentales son títeres de China, no tiene sentido que controlandoles haya una guerra comercial, económica y monetaria entre ambos.

Siendo el objetivo de la guerra de IV generación fomentar la desconfianza entre gobernantes y gobernados, muchas de estas noticias o datos imposibles de verificar responden a ese objetivo


----------



## autsaider (21 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya te respondí en otro hilo a la misma pregunta:
> 
> Respecto a lo de que los gobiernos occidentales son títeres de China, no tiene sentido que controlandoles haya una guerra comercial, económica y monetaria entre ambos.



No tiene sentido en tu lógica. Pero hay mentes que no funcionan como la tuya.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Siendo el objetivo de la guerra de IV generación fomentar la desconfianza entre gobernantes y gobernados, muchas de estas noticias o datos imposibles de verificar responden a ese objetivo



Bueno, hay algunos datos que si son posibles de verificar y hay otros datos que son imposibles de ocultar.

Cuando atacaron iraq en el 91 primero les hicieron creer que el ataque sería por tierra y tuvieron que desplegarse con mucho cuidado de evitar ataques aereos. Luego desde el mar y vuelta a empezar. Luego desde tierra en la zona de kuwait y vuelta a empezar. En el momento en que se puso en marcha el ataque ya no era posible seguir engañando desde donde sería: vino desde tierra desde la zona de irak.

Cuando empezaron los trombos se especuló con que podría ser grafeno o algo semejante. Pero a mucha gente le dan trombos de forma natural, así que tampoco se le dió mucha importancia.

Al acercar al brazo de un vacunado un detector de metales profesional, resulta que detecta el metal y que señala el lugar exacto con un puntero laser. Eso es un dato que ya no se puede pasar por alto.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> No tiene sentido en tu lógica. Pero hay mentes que no funcionan como la tuya.
> 
> Bueno, hay algunos datos que si son posibles de verificar y hay otros datos que son imposibles de ocultar.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si ves más lógico que los países decidan por motivos geopolíticos a quien compran la vacuna con la que pretenden matar a su población, no te haré cambiar de opinión. Dejo aquí dos noticias de esta semana:









China to relax birth policy but wary of social risks, sources say


China will tread carefully in relaxing its birth policies for fear of harming social stability, even as the latest census highlights the urgency to address the country's declining birth trends and ageing population, policy sources said.




www.reuters.com













'Our historic duty': Putin plans steps to boost Russia's birth rate


President Vladimir Putin announced measures on Wednesday to boost Russia's birth rate, describing them as vital to the country's future though they are projected to cost at least $6.5 billion this year alone.




www.reuters.com





Como encajas que China y Rusia vayan a cambiar de política para aumentar la natalidad con vacunar a su población para acabar con ella? Viendo que China y Rusia quieren aumentar su población que sentido tiene que los países occidentales quieran matar a la suya propia? Forman parte del plan para reducir la población mundial y anuncian estas medidas para despistar sobre sus intenciones?

La conspiración para reducir población tendría sentido si no hubiera diferentes élites en conflicto para las cuales su propia población es un "recurso humano" que sirve a sus intereses. No veo que esté sea el caso...

Lo que si que veo es una doctrina de guerra que busca activamente crear desconfianza entre gobernantes y gobernados. Y en este contexto si que encajan las noticias sobre una élite satanista que quiere matar a la humanidad.

Ojo, que me parezcan improbables ciertas cosas que se atribuyen a las élites occidentales no quiere decir que las apoye en las políticas que llevan a cabo para sostener un sistema monetario expoliador.

En mi opinión, creo más en la estupidez como factor que en la maldad. Tratamientos yatrogenicos ha habido muchos y su finalidad era curar aunque hiciesen auténticas burradas. La finalidad de los electroschocks, de las sangrías u otros métodos que se han utilizado a lo largo de la historia era curar aunque no sólo no curase si no que en muchos casos empeoraba la enfermedad. 

Yo creo que las vacunas son un tratamiento yatrogenico más de los muchos que ha habido pero en el mapa mental de la mayoría son la forma "moderna y eficaz" de combatir la enfermedad y la población pide a sus gobiernos "medicinas" que les permitan volver a una normalidad que más que de un "peligroso virus" depende de que las cadenas de distribución funcionen o de que el sistema monetario no vaya a colapsar.

De todos modos, este tema es un offtopic en un hilo que trata sobre el oro. Por mi parte dejo aquí el tema en este hilo.

Un saludo!


----------



## autsaider (21 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bueno, si ves más lógico que los países decidan por motivos geopolíticos a quien compran la vacuna con la que pretenden matar a su población, no te haré cambiar de opinión. Dejo aquí dos noticias de esta semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se trata de lo que yo considero lógico.

Se trata de que lo mismo que existen los maricones, pues hay mentes que funcionan con unos parámetros totalmente diferentes a los tuyos. Tú te pones palote con una tia en bolas y ellos con un tio en bolas.

Hay hombres que se perciben a si mismos como el centro del universo. Cuando van de una punta de la calle a otra ellos no se han movido porque siempre están en el centro del universo: es el resto del universo el que lo ha hecho. Sus mentes les hacen ver eso.

Hay hombres que ni dan razones ni atienden a razones porque sus mentes funcionan así.

Hay hombres que no ven ninguna diferencia entre el bien y el mal. Son como los daltónicos con el rojo y el verde.

Hay hombres que si les preguntas el principio de identidad y te contestan te dirían algo así "en mis esquemas mentales la lógica es algo que no existe o que me da igual, por eso no sé lo que es eso y me iré a la tumba sin saberlo". Pero en realidad no te van a contestar nada en absoluto porque no tienen conciencia de si mismos y además no saben que no son conscientes de si mismos.

Hay hombres que son incapaces de corregirse. Inclusi si les revientas con un bate les es imposible.

Mi prima no quiere hombres ni imbéciles ni malvados. Ella quiere un hombre que sea imbécil y malvado a la vez. Si tú eres imbécil y malvado a la vez, entonces eres su objeto de deseo aunque estés totalmente calvo, tengas la piel hecha una pasa, midas 1.6, peses 50 kilos y no tengas ni un duro. De hecho el marido que se buscó era justo así. Y cuando le contaban lo que hacía su amorcito decía textualmente "os he dicho 500 veces que es subnormal y seguís pensando que os miento, ya no sé como os lo tengo que decir". Mi prima busca a esa clase de hombres debido a la mente que ella tiene.

Yo no analizo lo que hacen los demás en base a lo que a mi me parece lógico porque si lo hiciera entonces nada tendría sentido. Yo analizo lo que hacen los demás en base a los datos disponibles.

Me asombra que tú lo hagas de otra forma. Y estoy tratando de comprenderte.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> No se trata de lo que yo considero lógico.
> 
> Yo no analizo lo que hacen los demás en base a lo que a mi me parece lógico porque si lo hiciera entonces nada tendría sentido. Yo analizo lo que hacen los demás en base a los datos disponibles.
> 
> Me asombra que tú lo hagas de otra forma. Y estoy tratando de comprenderte.



La gente actúa en base a las reglas y la lógica que impone su mapa mental de la realidad. Otra cosa diferente es que su mapa de la realidad sea erróneo y tomen malas decisiones.

A lo largo de la jerarquía social conviven diferentes mapas de la realidad que, en general, se corresponden más con la realidad cuanto más alto en la jerarquía. La ocultación o tergiversación de información relevante para formar un mapa de la realidad más preciso a los estamentos inferiores configura cualquier jerarquía.

Cualquier jerarquía funciona de esta forma por lo que podemos deducir que los estamentos superiores poseen un mapa de la realidad más preciso sobre el que toman decisiones lógicas desde su perspectiva.

Estando en la base de la jerarquía y por tanto con la información relevante siendo ocultada por los estamentos superiores, podemos únicamente entrever la lógica de las decisiones que toman las élites y en base a ello deducir cual puede ser su mapa de la realidad por el que se guían.

Volviendo al tema del oro, si que es posible vislumbrar la lógica detrás de los movimientos de China y Rusia para destronar al dólar. Igualmente, puedes ver lógica la premeditada ocultación y tergiversación sobre todo lo relacionado con el oro por parte de la élite que se beneficia del actual sistema monetario.

Así enfocado, ves que hay diferentes élites con intereses opuestos pero que actúan con lógica dentro de un mapa de la realidad compartido por ambas en las que el oro juega un papel fundamental por ser la base del sistema monetario. Unos basan su jerarquía y su poder en la ocultación de la relevancia del oro para defender su divisa como referente mundial y otros buscan dar visibilidad a la importancia del oro para dejar de estar subordinados a la élite que tiene el monopolio sobre el dólar.

Viendo la relevancia del mapa mental de la realidad en la configuración de una jerarquía, se entiende que la guerra de IV generación lo que busca es influir en él como forma de desestabilizar la sociedad. Esto traslada el frente de batalla a la percepción de la realidad de los individuos haciendo casi imposible distinguir realidad de ficción ante el bombardeo de información recibida normalmente de alto contenido emocional para que no sea procesada racionalmente.

Así hemos llegado hasta aquí, y la "lógica" que dicta el mapa mental de la mayoría es que el oro es una piedra amarilla sin relevancia y un atraso propio de la edad media aunque sea obvia su importancia para las élites de las distintas jerarquías en conflicto:









Sobre cómo EEUU transformó su bancarrota en un progreso monetario para la humanidad en la mente de la borregada...


En la mente de la borregada, en 1971 un invento revolucionario transformó el mundo y permitió por fin dejar atras una epoca oscura que usaba patrón monetario primitivo, una aberración propia de gente ignorante y analfabeta que usaba una vulgar piedra amarilla como dinero. Cree el borrego medio...




www.burbuja.info





Es gente sin alma o consciencia por tener un mapa mental erróneo indoctrinado por las élites como forma de configurar la jerarquía social de la que forman parte? Tal vez sea un idealista pero creo que en muchos casos es falta de información y reflexión sobre la realidad no de falta alma o consciencia. Si pensase que vivo rodeado de NPCs no abriría hilos como el de arriba. Para qué?


----------



## RNSX (21 May 2021)

Cual seria la manera de invertir en plata que mas se acercara a replicar el spot? me explico, se puede comprar fisico, invertir en ETFS, futuros pero despues de meses mirando el spot tengo mucho mas claros los rangos en los que se mueve el precio de la plata que de los etfs.
Los futuros no los manejo, pero se que en estos momentos si se pudiera invertir en el spot y pusiera ordenes de compra entre 27,2 y 27,4 vender cuando se aproxime a 28 y poner un stop loss en 27 aprox seria dificil perder dinero.

La pregunta es: que vehiculo replicaria mejor el precio spot de la plata?


----------



## L'omertá (21 May 2021)

Creo que esto merece algo de atención. (Creo)


----------



## L'omertá (21 May 2021)

Y esto


----------



## nazanian (21 May 2021)

En cuánto se podría vender unas monedas de plata de 2000 pesetas sin circular?


----------



## FranMen (21 May 2021)

Sobre las repos inversas, lo curioso es que se adelantó 2 meses:








Cómo la Fed está empezando a contrarrestar el riesgo de inflación


El exceso de reservas creadas por la Fed y el Tesoro está buscando acomodo tanto en el mercado de bienes de consumo como en el mercado de activos financieros




www.google.es


----------



## FranMen (22 May 2021)

Después de leerme varios artículos para entender el anterior post he llegado a una gran revelación: la misión de los economistas actuales es como conseguir que ingresando 5 te puedas gastar 10.


----------



## autsaider (22 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La gente actúa en base a las reglas y la lógica que impone su mapa mental de la realidad.



Descartas toda la evidencia.

¿La gente necesita ir de putas? ¿necesitan probar una salsa de 20 ingredientes? ¿necesitan poner el aire acondicionado? ¿necesitan ir al cine? ¿necesitan algo de lo que hacen? No, pero les gusta. Por eso lo hacen.

La gente no son seres pensantes que sienten. Son seres sintientes que buscan salirse con la suya. Y el pensamiento es la herramienta que utilizan para tratar de salirse con la suya. Y no hay nada más.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Podemos únicamente entrever la lógica de las decisiones que toman las élites y en base a ello deducir cual puede ser su mapa de la realidad por el que se guían.



En la rebelión de las masas te explica que no hay élite porque no hay masas.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Es gente sin alma o consciencia por tener un mapa mental erróneo indoctrinado por las élites como forma de configurar la jerarquía social de la que forman parte? Tal vez sea un idealista pero creo que en muchos casos es falta de información y reflexión sobre la realidad no de falta alma o consciencia. Si pensase que vivo rodeado de NPCs no abriría hilos como el de arriba. Para qué?



Todavía queda un 1% de gente normal y se trata de hablar con ellos.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 May 2021)

Tal vez no sea el hilo.

Estuve pensando sobre Elon Musk, asperger como la Greta. Un tipo al que financian con miles de millones desde arriba, y al que le permiten empresas exitosas como Paypal sin problemas de blanqueos de capitales, a pesar de los pufos que meten a vendedores. Sin hablar del tema espacial o Tesla.

Es como si el creador del teatro le pone a este tipo como el más rico del mundo temporalmente para llamar toda la atención, hace conocer a la gente sobre criptos, y les recomienda justamente la basura de Doge para que todos pierdan hasta la camisa, haciendo "desaparecer" unos buenos dólares a cambio. Recientemente habla del consumo de BTC y que si debemos explorar otros planetas o nos quedamos sin recursos. Peak oil de manual y además con sueños interplanetarios para salvarnos todos, que es imposible como ya sabemos.

No sé si en algún momento todos comprarán Doge para pagar su viaje espacial a ninguna parte y pensar que salvan el culo, si será el sueño nunca cumplido pero siempre esperanzador, al cual destinar porqué no, miles y miles de millones de Doge como buena causa.

¿Y qué ocurrirá con los ricos reales que sí pueden pagarse los viajes? ¿Los harán desaparecer-matarán en el trayecto?

¿Pensará la gente que Doge es su salvación al Walking Death que se va a montar en la tierra, y poder ir a Marte a vivir mejor?

¿No veis acaso, una absurda y cómica comedia para todos, difuminando por muy de lejos el tema de los metales?

¿No dice Musk que nos quedamos sin recursos? Primero se apilan ahora (Apilar es no gastarlos) para que luego, llegado el caso, puedan servir para otros planetas. Mientras tanto, es absurdo hacer otra cosa y poner dinero ahora para no recibir nada nunca en el futuro, salvo algún CGI, pensando en una salvación que nunca llegará.

En resumen: Quieren que te fundas tu dinero de una manera y otra, pero que lo tires literalmente a ser posible.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 May 2021)

Tal vez este?




__





Me volví loco con el cobre y el aluminio. Soy apilador, acumulador.


Mi madre me pregunta si estoy loco, que esto ya es pasarse. Mi padre me dice que voy a parecer un chatarrero. Empiezo a darme cuenta que no soy sólo especulador o trader, sino acumulador. Acumulo arte, metales, otras cosas que considero valiosas, como criptos. Y me da mucha pena venderlas o...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dadaria (22 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Tal vez no sea el hilo.
> 
> Estuve pensando sobre Elon Musk, asperger como la Greta. Un tipo al que financian con miles de millones desde arriba, y al que le permiten empresas exitosas como Paypal sin problemas de blanqueos de capitales, a pesar de los pufos que meten a vendedores. Sin hablar del tema espacial o Tesla.
> 
> ...



No hemos vuelto a la Luna desde 1972 y vamos a ir a Marte en un cohete que parece un silo forrado de papel de plata, pero hoy no, mañana.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 May 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Muy cierto todo lo que decís, pero... ¿qué estarán tramando éstos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 664269











Chinese media: US supports Israel because of wealthy Jews


Israeli Foreign Ministry calls to take down video featuring “blatant antisemitism” and “racist and dangerous” ideas.




www.jpost.com





Que los chinos son antisemitas y conspiracionistas por insinuar desde sus medios oficiales que los judios controlan los gobiernos de otras naciones a través de su dominio de las fianzas, los medios de comunicación e internet. 

Otras teorias dicen que son los Chinos quienes controlan occidente con millones de infiltrados en los puestos de poder...

Hay teorías sobre quien domina el mundo para todos los gustos, lo cierto es que domina el mundo quien impone las reglas del sistema monetario. Y quien tiene el oro impone las reglas: el dólar es moneda de reserva mundial hoy en día porque en 1944 tenía las mayores reservas de oro y pudo imponer un sistema monetario a su gusto. El próximo sistema monetario lo impondrá quien tenga las mayores reservas de oro...


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (22 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El próximo sistema monetario lo impondrá quien tenga las mayores reservas de oro...



Los burbujistas.


----------



## FranMen (22 May 2021)

Quieren que te fundas el dinero en “cosas” que ni contaminen ni se gasten, es decir, virtuales, véase criptomonedas, véase empresas exclusivamente basadas en internet, videojuegos...


----------



## frankie83 (22 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Está bien claro a estas alturas que todo lo mediático es puro teatro y representación para crear tendencias y líneas de pensamiento en la mayor parte de la población manipulable.
> 
> Lo mejor sería no prestar atención a la TV, radio y prensa. Pero claro, unos pocos lo hacemos y el 90 y pico restante van a lo fácil, tragarse lo que les cuentan sin ni siquiera estudiar o contrastar la info que les cagan desde arriba.



todo es falso. Falso es todo!


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 May 2021)

Se ha hablado poco en este hilo del ataque de China a la regulación del BTC y las criptos.

En mi opinion es significativo que la ofensiva al Btc no haya venido desde un hiperregulado occidente, sino desde un pais que tiene las mayores reservas de oro.

Creo que si van a jugar la carta del oro como nueva divisa mundial antes tienen que desactivar la competencia cripto, y es lo que estarían haciendo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (22 May 2021)

Estados Unidos también aunque no de forma tan taxativa como China:





Biden pone el foco en las criptomonedas por el riesgo de evasión de impuestos


El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, acaba de desvelar las líneas maestras de un plan de choque fiscal a diez años con el que pretende reequilibrar las...




www.google.es


----------



## Spielzeug (22 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se ha hablado poco en este hilo del ataque de China a la regulación del BTC y las criptos.
> 
> En mi opinion es significativo que la ofensiva al Btc no haya venido desde un hiperregulado occidente, sino desde un pais que tiene las mayores reservas de oro.
> 
> ...



Ya en 2004 ante la LBMA anuncio el gobernador del Banco central chino que querían reintroducir el oro en el sistema financiero fomentando que sus ciudadanos lo acumulasen.






PBOC Governor Zhou Xiaochuan On Gold - Koos Jansen


The next quotes are from a speech that Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People’s Bank Of China from 2002 till present, gave at the LBMA conference in 2004. Give Full Play to the Gold Market’s Investment and Hedging Functions The establishment and development of China’s gold market marks the basic...




www.bullionstar.com





_¿Cuál es la mejor manera de transformar el mercado del oro de China de una materia prima a un producto financiero? A la luz de las condiciones actuales, desarrollar negocios individuales de inversión en oro es una opción práctica. En la actualidad, hasta 12 billones de yuanes permanecen en las cuentas de ahorro de los residentes nacionales. _*El lanzamiento de la inversión individual en oro, por lo tanto, permitirá a los ciudadanos convertir activos monetarios en activos de oro.*

El Presidente de la China Gold Association en la revista del partido comunista en 2012:






Building a strong economic and financial security barrier for China


China's most important person in the gold industry expresses his views on the importance of gold reserves.




www.bullionstar.com





_Porque el oro es una moneda natural, para asegurar el desarrollo económico nacional y
seguridad y para acelerar el avance de la internacionalización del RMB, el aumento de las reservas de oro debe convertirse en un pilar central en la estrategia de desarrollo de nuestro país.

Además, debido a que la demanda de inversión individual es un componente importante del sistema de reservas de oro de China, *debemos fomentar la demanda de inversión individual de oro. La práctica demuestra que la posesión de oro por parte de los ciudadanos es un complemento eficaz de las reservas nacionales y es muy importante para la seguridad financiera nacional.*_

SI hay una estrategia nacional para que sus ciudadanos compren oro 1.0, tienen que tener una estrategia para activos que pretenden ser oro 2.0.

China ha fomentado la minería de "oro 2.0" y ha usado los excedentes eléctricos de empresas estatales para ello hasta alcanzar el 70% de la minería de criptos para, ahora, prohibir el minado y las transacciones. Va a dar un golpe fuerte al "oro 2.0" para que sólo quede el oro físico como refugio ante el lanzamiento oficial del yuan digital previsto para comienzos de 2022.


----------



## estupeharto (22 May 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> No hemos vuelto a la Luna desde 1972 y vamos a ir a Marte en un cohete que parece un silo forrado de papel de plata, pero hoy no, mañana.



Con esta chapuza de celofán y una tecnología del 69, cienes de veces inferior a un móvil actual, se fue,se alunizó, se despegó de nuevo, se vino y se aterrizó.

Sí, montaron una buena película, como han solido hacer.


----------



## Dadaria (22 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Con esta chapuza de celofán y una tecnología del 69, cienes de veces inferior a un móvil actual, se fue,se alunizó, se despegó de nuevo, se vino y se aterrizó.
> 
> Sí, montaron una buena película, como han solido hacer.



Habría que decir que no se ha vuelto a la Luna _*desde el último supuesto alunizaje*_ en el 72.


----------



## estupeharto (22 May 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Habría que decir que no se ha vuelto a la Luna _*desde el último supuesto alunizaje*_ en el 72.



Sí que se ha vuelto.
Hace poco fueron los chinos a plantar berzas y recoger cosillas, pero los muy putas fueron por la parte oculta  

No saben na...
Dijeron... a nosotros nos la vais a colar!...
Con un par....


----------



## estupeharto (22 May 2021)




----------



## estupeharto (22 May 2021)

Cuando pete el cristruño y demás burbujas....
Ay....cuando peten.....


----------



## timi (22 May 2021)

¿como creéis que podrían parar la inflación sin subir los intereses? Tienen alguna forma de hacerlo?


----------



## frankie83 (22 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> ¿como creéis que podrían parar la inflación sin subir los intereses? Tienen alguna forma de hacerlo?



imparapla, dicen algunos por aquí.


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2021)

La gran mayoría sigue allí


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> ¿como creéis que podrían parar la inflación sin subir los intereses? Tienen alguna forma de hacerlo?



Mintiendo hasta el final. 
La retendrán en contra de su voluntad hasta que finalmente no se pueda alargar más la agonía y pum


----------



## conde84 (23 May 2021)

Que cabrones los de la nasa, dejaron a un tío allí solo para grabarlo.


----------



## OBDC (23 May 2021)

Buenos días club Einstein 

Enviado desde mi SM-G998B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> ¿como creéis que podrían parar la inflación sin subir los intereses? Tienen alguna forma de hacerlo?



Con la "variante india" en otoño + nuevos cierres

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 May 2021)

Molan las chispitas arcoiris!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (23 May 2021)




----------



## loquesubebaja (23 May 2021)

Lo leí hace más de treinta años. Anticipa lo de hoy pensando que era lo que entonces pasaba. Pese al toque marxista y situación isla de entonces merece la pena.

Pongo enlace
http://www.arquitecturadelastransferencias.net/images/bibliografia/debord-sociedad.pdf


----------



## kikepm (23 May 2021)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Lo leí hace más de treinta años. Anticipa lo de hoy pensando que era lo que entonces pasaba. Pese al toque marxista y situación isla de entonces merece la pena.
> 
> Pongo enlace
> http://www.arquitecturadelastransferencias.net/images/bibliografia/debord-sociedad.pdf



Lo he descargado, y he leido unas páginas, inocente de mi.

Simplemente INFUMABLE.

O en sus propios términos, "el autor desgrana una característica desarrolladora en su propia desafección a las imágenes interpretativas del universo caótico".

Cuanto daño hizo Hegel.

Vomitivo. Quizás se desarrollen ideas interesantes en el libro, que no está escrito con ánimo de difundir ideas, sino de hacerlas arcanas y esotéricas. Apariencia de profundidad.


----------



## FranMen (23 May 2021)

Cómo consigue ganar dinero la tienda china que vende gafas para perros a 0,70 euros en Aliexpress y las manda gratis a España


AliExpress se ha convertido en el bazar por excelencia en Internet. Hay de todo. Y cuando se dice de todo, es de todo. Navegando por sus más de 50 categorías...




www.xataka.com


----------



## MIP (23 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> ¿como creéis que podrían parar la inflación sin subir los intereses? Tienen alguna forma de hacerlo?



No la tienen. 

Pero si algo he aprendido estos últimos 14 años es que estos hijos de puta tienen una capacidad de inventiva acojonante.


----------



## lvdo (23 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> ¿como creéis que podrían parar la inflación sin subir los intereses? Tienen alguna forma de hacerlo?



Paralizando el consumo con guerras, enfermedades, crisis prefabricadas, nacionalizando empresas... Desde luego que medios tienen, lo hemos visto desde marzo del año pasado. Si todo ese nuevo fiat llega a las masas el petardazo va a ser de órdago.


----------



## lvdo (23 May 2021)

Cómo he podido no ver esta proeza gráfica hasta el día de hoy 

Al final la guerra espacial no iba de quién conseguiría llegar antes la Luna, sino de quién tenía más capacidad para engañar al mundo entero. 

De todas formas, para ser tecnología de los años 70, me quito el gorrito de plata. Miedo me da lo que nos podrían colar a día de hoy, teniendo en cuenta que van 20 años por delante.


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 666475



Me da a mí que me da...


----------



## L'omertá (23 May 2021)

Lo he mirado (gracias) pero sigo sin saber cómo podría explicárselo a mi abuela.

¿Me puedes decir cómo puedo explicárselo a mi abuela para que lo entienda?
De manera resumida, claro...


----------



## estupeharto (23 May 2021)

No sé si será mañaaanaa (hoy sé que no), pero tienen todos los números para implosionar más pronto que tarde.
Como suele pasar con este ser ?umano que tenemos, la acaba liando siempre y no hay quien pueda con su avaricia y egoísmo.
Rumanos, aún estáis a tiempo de deshaceros de vuestras mierdecillas, último aviso.


----------



## FranMen (23 May 2021)

Se agradece que no nos tenga en vilo 1 mes o dos años como hacen otros foreros.
Puede resumirlo/explicarlo para vagos y los que No dominamos el inglés


----------



## L'omertá (23 May 2021)

Vale, ya pillo algo.


----------



## TradingMetales (24 May 2021)

La escasez y la subida del acero ponen en jaque a las 1.300 empresas del metal de Navarra


Temen problemas de abastecimiento si la situación se sigue agravando. Los costes se han disparado y la incertidumbre ante el colpaso del mercado les lleva a anticipar pedidos. Algunas compañías no están pudiendo repercutir las subidas y se encuentran al límite de su rentabilidad




www.diariodenavarra.es





así pasará con el apretón de plata.


----------



## loquesubebaja (24 May 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo he descargado, y he leido unas páginas, inocente de mi.
> 
> Simplemente INFUMABLE.
> 
> ...




Ya avisé que era situacionista. Si los conoces un poco sabrás que ese es su estilo de escritura.....un coñazo pero encuentras cosas interesantes de vez en cuando, por ejemplo la idea de que el poder quiere acabar con el trabajo y que sin actividad no hay libertad. Creo que eso hoy es de plena actualidad.

sin ánimo de polemizar:

Situacionismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## estupeharto (24 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La diferencia es que con la plata puede que haya escasez, pero no con los metales y plásticos de los que habla la "noticia", en ese caso se trata de falta de reposición, no de escasez.
> 
> Igual que manipulan el precio de los metales, derivados, acciones, etc... están manipulando la escasez.
> 
> ...



Y sumemos que parte de BR es de V y viceversa...


----------



## FranMen (24 May 2021)

Tema muy complejo para los que no somos economistas.
Cuando la crisis de las repos (falta de liquidez) del año pasado era malo, ahora parece que han venido las repos inversas (exceso de liquidez) y es peor.
La solución, subir los tipos, inviable porque subiría la inflación y haría impagable no ya la deuda que es impagable, si no los intereses.
La inflación también está subiendo, no se como se puede controlar salvo enfriando la economía con más confinamientos y medidas represivas, aún así, China vive en otro mundo y consume ingentes cantidades de materias primas por si sola. La inflación también promueve el aumento de tipos, vuelta a un callejón sin salida.
Otra opción es que , con tanta liquidez, la gente invierta y no se gaste el dinero; bitcoin: está en la cuerda floja; acciones: están en máximos; materias primas: inflación. Vuelta al callejón.
Yo llego hasta ahí, ¿alguien que pueda profundizar más?


----------



## FranMen (24 May 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (24 May 2021)

No es exacto, pero cuál es el valor de los países occidentales: su tecnología, sus condiciones sociales que antaño favorecían la productividad pero que ahora son un lastre, ¿materias primas? Pocas.
Que ha hecho China: ha bypaseado a occidente produciendo más barato cada vez productos más complejos. Ha llegado a acuerdos con los países productores, véase Africa, Chile, Irán... Tiene las materias primas y tiene los productos elaborados. ¿Para que necesita a occidente y al dólar? Si el dólar (y el €) no valen, nos tocará pagar más por las materias primas y por los productos elaborados o, empezar a dar el callo por menos porque seguimos sin materias primas.


----------



## IvanRios (24 May 2021)

¿Está China preparando un yuan respaldado en oro? | CWI


En 2018, los chinos lanzaron un contrato de derivados de petróleo respaldado por oro y denominado en yuanes. Estos contratos tenían un precio en yuanes, pero eran convertibles en oro, lo que planteó la posibilidad de que “la subida del petroyuan podría ser el golpe mortal para el dólar".




www.chinawatchinstitute.org


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Está China preparando un yuan respaldado en oro? | CWI
> 
> 
> En 2018, los chinos lanzaron un contrato de derivados de petróleo respaldado por oro y denominado en yuanes. Estos contratos tenían un precio en yuanes, pero eran convertibles en oro, lo que planteó la posibilidad de que “la subida del petroyuan podría ser el golpe mortal para el dólar".
> ...




El runrun suena desde hace tiempo. Veremos a ver. A mí el ataque de China a las criptos sí me parece muy relevante.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> No es exacto, pero cuál es el valor de los países occidentales: su tecnología, sus condiciones sociales que antaño favorecían la productividad pero que ahora son un lastre, ¿materias primas? Pocas.
> Que ha hecho China: ha bypaseado a occidente produciendo más barato cada vez productos más complejos. Ha llegado a acuerdos con los países productores, véase Africa, Chile, Irán... Tiene las materias primas y tiene los productos elaborados. ¿Para que necesita a occidente y al dólar? Si el dólar (y el €) no valen, nos tocará pagar más por las materias primas y por los productos elaborados o, empezar a dar el callo por menos porque seguimos sin materias primas.



Donde está puteada China es en el petrodolar, ya que el petroleo tiene que adquirirlo en dólares y Usa chulea a su moneda cuando y como quiere y nos roba a todos un poquito.

Si China consigue un Yuan aceptado como medio internacional de pagos ( lo veo muy dificil), sería como USA en 1950, máximo productor, máximo exportador y con moneda de referencia... vamos el puto amo.

Pero por mucho China tenga oro para parar un tren, no creo que el resto de jugadores se lo pongan fácil, creo que es posible que lleguen a un tipo de acuerdo como una bolsa de monedas...


----------



## dmb001 (24 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El runrun suena desde hace tiempo. Veremos a ver. A mí el ataque de China a las criptos sí me parece muy relevante.



En China hay la mayor minería de criptos del Planeta controlada por el partido comunista, no creo que lo ataquen demasiado a menos que pasen a valer cero como en su día los tulipanes. 

Lo que sí leí estos días es que estaban en conversaciones con Rusia para lanzar un yuan digital respaldado con oro, como bien dices, para liquidar al dólar definitivamente, pero los rusos no estaban dispuestos a afrontar las consecuencias de ello, es decir, una guerra total contra EEUU, ya que liquidar al dólar significaría hundir a Occidente en la miseria. 

Si China lanza su nueva moneda, la que sea, creo que será en solitario o con sus países satélites como mucho.


----------



## IvanRios (24 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Donde está puteada China es en el petrodolar, ya que el petroleo tiene que adquirirlo en dólares y Usa chulea a su moneda cuando y como quiere y nos roba a todos un poquito.
> 
> Si China consigue un Yuan aceptado como medio internacional de pagos ( lo veo muy dificil), sería como USA en 1950, máximo productor, máximo exportador y con moneda de referencia... vamos el puto amo.
> 
> Pero por mucho China tenga oro para parar un tren, no creo que el resto de jugadores se lo pongan fácil, creo que es posible que lleguen a un tipo de acuerdo como una bolsa de monedas...



Oro, pero mucho más que oro. No olvidemos que el mundo, en este nuevo orden que ha empezado oficiosamente con la plandemia y que nos situará en un escenario en constante decrecimiento de energía (y económico), será total dependiente de los minerales chinos, de China pues, sin los cuales no habrá posibilidad de seguir más allá de la era del petróleo.


----------



## FranMen (24 May 2021)

El problema de tener una moneda respaldada por oro al precio actual del oro y con los volúmenes de comercio mundial incluso China o USA se pueden quedar sin reservas en cuestión de meses


----------



## estupeharto (24 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Tema muy complejo para los que no somos economistas.
> Cuando la crisis de las repos (falta de liquidez) del año pasado era malo, ahora parece que han venido las repos inversas (exceso de liquidez) y es peor.
> La solución, subir los tipos, inviable porque subiría la inflación y haría impagable no ya la deuda que es impagable, si no los intereses.
> La inflación también está subiendo, no se como se puede controlar salvo enfriando la economía con más confinamientos y medidas represivas, aún así, China vive en otro mundo y consume ingentes cantidades de materias primas por si sola. La inflación también promueve el aumento de tipos, vuelta a un callejón sin salida.
> ...



Vaya por delante que todo está por ver y nadie tiene la bola, al final puede ocurrir una cosa u otra dependiendo de cómo se vaya desarrollando todo y "las jugadas" que puedan decidir dar los presuntos implicados.

Lo que se puede intuir es que las cosas pueden empeorar para gran parte de la población media que hasta ahora había vivido bastante acomodada en España y en resto de países análogos salvando las diferencias.

En forma de paro, falta de recursos económicos a nivel familiar y a nivel de ayudas estatales (porque desde Europa cierren grifos + la ineficiencia y saqueo de la castuza). Carga creciente de inmigrantes, gente mayor, jóvenes sin trabajo, ... poco a poco la cantidad de gente que está trabajando y carga con los impuestos (privada) estará más presionada e irá decreciendo. 
El gigante de empleados públicos, en crecimiento e ineficiencia como si no hubiera un mañana, también empujará lo suyo para que todo empeore.

Tras un tiempo de amoldamiento a lo que vaya viniendo, lo lógico es que se reduzca todo, incluido el número de funcis porque la teta no da.

Ya no hablemos de tiranovirus, ciberterrovirus, vakkunas y demás "jugadas" que nos intenten meter con malas artes.

Mientras tanto, gran parte de la gente seguirá a lo suyo con sus chorradas varias como hasta ahora, mientras vayan tirando, sin darse gran cuenta de lo que les rodea y viene. 

La cosa es tan grave, que realmente no pueden hacer gran cosa. Está todo dependiente de los hilos de fiat, de la deuda, de la impresión de la nada, de la fábrica de oriente, de la inercia de los últimos 50 años. En el momento que llegue el reset o el intento de reset las costuras no podrán resistir la presión y las consecuencias se pueden multiplicar, para mal. Queda muy catastrófico, pero es que llevan muchos años haciendo el gilipollas condenando el futuro y eso es muy difícil de revertir. Iremos viendo. 
Para empezar a ver cómo asientan todo esto de las vakkunas, restricciones, obligaciones, prohibiciones, y a ver cómo acaba este 2021 con toda la geopolítica... Parece que no pasa nada, y todo sigue igual, pero analizando sale otra cosa... al menos habrá que estar informado y al tanto de todo lo que se pueda


----------



## FranMen (24 May 2021)

Inflación del 2%? Oído cocina!








¿Le preocuparía a la FED una inflación del 8%? Pues debería…porque es la real…


Ya les he comentado en varias ocasiones y los alumnos que hayan seguido nuestro Master lo recordarán, que en la




serenitymarkets.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

Atención...que se mueve el avispero









Russian govt gives go-ahead for piling of National Wealth Fund into gold bullion


The National Wealth Fund (NWF) has received the green light to diversify assets by investing in gold as the country’s Prime Minister Mikhail Mishustin signed the relevant order on Friday.




www.rt.com





A principios de este año, el Banco Central de Rusia informó que en 2020 el valor de las reservas de oro de Rusia superó sus tenencias en dólares estadounidenses por primera vez. A fines de junio de 2020, se informa que Rusia tenía $ 128.5 mil millones en oro, lo que representa el 22.9% de sus reservas internacionales, excediendo el valor de los dólares estadounidenses en las tenencias en casi $ 4 mil millones.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Atención...que se mueve el avispero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 semanas para Basel III, aunque darán margen hasta fin de año y el oro estará oficialmente al mismo nivel que el efectivo y se delimitarán los mercados de físico y papel...









Basel III And Gold: Five Weeks And Counting | Investing.com


Commodities Analysis by Andrew Lane covering: XAU/USD, XAG/USD, Alphabet Inc Class A, Gold Futures. Read Andrew Lane's latest article on Investing.com




www.investing.com





Se van lanzando sobre las sillas:

-China autorizó a sus bancos a salir de compras de oro físico. En el primer envío, previsto para este mes, esperan 150 toneladas. Está por ver cuántos envíos quieren.

-Rusia a por oro a través de su fondo estatal. Están por cuántas toneladas compran.

-China haciendo pinchar al oro 2.0 tal y como avisó en su prensa:




-Yuan digital para comienzos de 2022.

-Y, por supuesto, todos los movimientos que no se hagan públicos ya que estamos ante un mercado estratégico y por tanto muy poco transparente. Nadie quiere enseñar las cartas hasta el final de la partida.

Los próximos seis meses van a estar interesantes. Aguantará el COMEX - LBMA con las nuevas reglas de juego de Basel III?


----------



## Silver94 (24 May 2021)

Basilea III no se pospuso otra vez para 2023??


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> En China hay la mayor minería de criptos del Planeta controlada por el partido comunista, no creo que lo ataquen demasiado a menos que pasen a valer cero como en su día los tulipanes.
> 
> Lo que sí leí estos días es que estaban en conversaciones con Rusia para lanzar un yuan digital respaldado con oro, como bien dices, para liquidar al dólar definitivamente, pero los rusos no estaban dispuestos a afrontar las consecuencias de ello, es decir, una guerra total contra EEUU, ya que liquidar al dólar significaría hundir a Occidente en la miseria.
> 
> Si China lanza su nueva moneda, la que sea, creo que será en solitario o con sus países satélites como mucho.



Si te fijas, y aunque la noticias han sido confusas, China no ha prohibido la tenencia de criptos a particulares o el trading a los mismos, o la minería. Solo ha prohibido la criptos a Bancos y otras instituciones de inversión.

Es decir al gobierno comunista chino, se la suda si sus chinitos se hacen ricos con el BTC, de la misma forma que pueden hacerse ricos, o no, especulando con Alibabá. 

Lo que China, a mi ver, ha querido dejar claro es que no hay ningún oro 2.0. Las criptos serán una tecnología disruptiva, podrán funcionar en determinados aspectos como medios de pago, podrán ofrecer diversos servicios que probablemente aun ni imaginamos.... pero entre esos servicios, y lo siento por los fanáticos del BTC, no está el de ser oro 2.0

Eso ha quedado claro. El que quiera oro, que compre oro físico. Como hacen los B.C. chino y ruso. Como hizo De Gaulle pidiendo sus reservas de oro.
Point ball (Punto pelota)


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

Que es eso de la reverse repos?


----------



## Spielzeug (24 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Si te fijas, y aunque la noticias han sido confusas, China no ha prohibido la tenencia de criptos a particulares o el trading a los mismos, o la minería. Solo ha prohibido la criptos a Bancos y otras instituciones de inversión.
> 
> Es decir al gobierno comunista chino, se la suda si sus chinitos se hacen ricos con el BTC, de la misma forma que pueden hacerse ricos, o no, especulando con Alibabá.
> 
> ...











Chinese gold investors anticipate gains, as cryptocurrencies fall - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Parece que China espera que sus sicoiners compren oro después de haber dado un golpe a las criptos al impedir a las instituciones financieras y proveedores de sistemas de pago operar con criptos (muchos usaban el extendido sistema de pagos de WeChat para comprarlos).

China quiere que el dinero de las criptos fluya por otro lado... toca comprar oro


----------



## timi (24 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Que es eso de la reverse repos?



me apunto a la pregunta


----------



## Spielzeug (24 May 2021)

Reverse repo es un instrumento de política monetaria para incentivar que los bancos comerciales dejen dinero en el banco central para sacar liquidez del sistema y combatir así la inflación.


----------



## estupeharto (24 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> El problema de tener una moneda respaldada por oro al precio actual del oro y con los volúmenes de comercio mundial incluso China o USA se pueden quedar sin reservas en cuestión de meses





AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Yo diria en horas



No sería al precio actual. No tendría sentido. 
Los bancos centrales acopiando toneladas para tener seguridad cuando toque. En esa situación el dólar valdrá nada. El precio del oro en dólares será mucho mayor. Está por ver cómo lo ajustan si llega a pasar, toda una incógnita. 
Lo que está claro es que si llega eso, mucha gente se va a quedar con lo puesto de un día para otro.


----------



## timi (24 May 2021)

mirad que comentario me he encontrado al salir de nuestro pequeño mundo " hilo"



Construction Vehicle dijo:


> De ser cierta, la abundancia de tarjetas graficas en Taiwan y la carestia en Europa/USA apunta a que por alguna razon, los taimados orientales no quieren vendernos sus productos. Hace ya unas semanas publique una grafica preocupante en otro hilo, tal vez relacionada con esto. Lo llamo cariñosamente "el chute final" y resume las monstruosas inyecciones de dinero de la FED y el BCE para rescatar al sector privado. Vean:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 667733
> ...


----------



## scratch (24 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> mirad que comentario me he encontrado al salir de nuestro pequeño mundo " hilo"



¿Cuál es el hilo de origen?
Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## estupeharto (24 May 2021)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el hilo de origen?
> Gracias de antebrazo.



Si picas donde está la flecha del comentario que cita, te lleva a ese comentario y a su hilo


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 May 2021)

Por cierto esta el hilo muy tranquilo, como se nota que el oro está cogiendo fueza, casi se echa de menos a romanillo y a notrabajo que ahora está puteando a los de las criptos en el subforocripto

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (24 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Llevo un par de semanas pensando que los desabastecimientos que se comentan en todos los medios no son sino más manipulación mediática, otra mentira cocinada, culpando al parón del covid y que es otra vuelta de tuerca para seguir arruinando negocios y continuar hundiendo ciertas economías.
> 
> Aceleran (inyectando dinero impreso) y frenan (inventando crisis y desabastecimiento) cuando quieren, TODO ESTÁ MANIPULADO.



Se ha destruido muchísimo tejido productivo en el mundo debido al covid, a la plandemia. Si a esto le sumamos una fuerte demanda puede crearse un desajuste entre la oferta y la demanda llevándonos por tanto a una escasez de materiales y a la inflación. Y el problema con los contenedores sigue ahí.


----------



## Tons (25 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Que es eso de la reverse repos?



Aquí lo explican muy bien.









Fed Drains $351 Billion in Liquidity from Market via Reverse Repos, as Banking System Creaks under Mountain of Reserves


This is the first time I’ve seen Wall Street banks clamor for the Fed to back off QE. The Fed struggles to keep the liquidity it created from going haywire.



wolfstreet.com


----------



## Kovaliov (25 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿permitirán los gobiernos que las criptomonedas triunfen si no las pueden dominar? Dicho de otra manera, puede Paypal, Tesla y compañía ponerse por delante de los gobiernos?
> Otra: si un país como China saca una moneda digital respaldada por oro, ¿haría una auditoría abierta para que otros estados comprueben que realmente tiene ese oro? ¿Dejaría conocer sus reservas centrales? ¿Qué le impediría ocultar la mitad de su oro y, una vez distribuida su moneda digital respaldada por x oro, sacar una segunda remesa devaluada un 50% al demostrar que tiene x2 oro?



Una cripto respaldada por oro sería otra moneda fiduciaria más. No tiene sentido. Crearía los mismos problemas que han venido a resolver la criptos, que siempre se han reivindicado como el nuevo oro y ser tan buenas como él.


----------



## FranMen (25 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> mirad que comentario me he encontrado al salir de nuestro pequeño mundo " hilo"



Taimados no se hasta que punto, tú le prestarías a un moroso o le venderías a alguien que te quiere pagar con tapas de yogur.
También, mientras nosotros estábamos parados, discutiendo si llevar o no bozal y que vacuna iba a llegar, los chinos han llenado los almacenes de materias primas y han cerrado contratos de abastecimiento.
Ahora nosotros queremos salir como miuras y nos encontramos la plaza vacía.
Toca pasar por la caja China (o Taiwán).


----------



## FranMen (25 May 2021)

Gran corrección. Era justo al revés de lo que yo escribí, si sube la inflación “obliga” a subir los tipos para frenarla, pero no pueden hacerlo porque revienta todo. USA ya lo intentó hace poco y ha tenido que recular. Aquí ni lo hemos intentando, veremos que dice Alemania cuando repunte la inflación.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 May 2021)

El Financial Times hablando del fin del dólar. Tienen miedo a que el final sea abrupto después de años de lento descenso en su uso como reserva monetaria mundial. Nota, al oro ni lo mencionan...









The demise of the dollar? Reserve currencies in the era of ‘going big’


The extraordinary stimulus measures in the US could undermine confidence in the greenback if inflation takes off




www.ft.com





_The fears about potential inflation are not the only reason some investors are raising new questions about the role of the dollar in the international financial system. The pandemic-induced turbulence in the Treasury market in March 2020 has raised important questions about the market’s liquidity.

*In early March, the Covid-19 scare sparked a typical, orderly flight to safety in US Treasuries. But from March 9 there was a disorderly flight from Treasury paper into cash.*_

Les falta añadir que también hubo una huida del efectivo al oro cuyo precio aumento más de un 30% en los meses siguientes.

Huyendo de los Tresury Bills al efectivo y del efectivo al oro:




Veremos si en el próximo susto la gente huye del cash al oro... En mi opinión llegará cuando el mercado sea consciente que los daños en la cadena de distribución y productos en la economía son profundos y que la recuperación puede tardar años.


----------



## Muttley (25 May 2021)

Sobre la manipulación de la plata, Wall Street Silver y Jeff Christian


----------



## FranMen (25 May 2021)

Roba 8.000 cánulas de plata para hacer traqueotomías y las vende en una compraventa de oro


Es un trabajador del hospital Vall d'Hebron de Barcelona y habría obtenido 34.000 euros por su botín de 95 kilos




www.diariodealmeria.es




A 357 €/kg. Las podía haber puesto en el hilo de compraventa ;(


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 May 2021)

Esta película ya la he visto


FranMen dijo:


> Roba 8.000 cánulas de plata para hacer traqueotomías y las vende en una compraventa de oro
> 
> 
> Es un trabajador del hospital Vall d'Hebron de Barcelona y habría obtenido 34.000 euros por su botín de 95 kilos
> ...



La mejor sanidac del mundo...


----------



## FranMen (25 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Esta película ya la he visto
> 
> 
> La mejor sanidac del mundo...



Si fuese la mejor serían de oro con incrustaciones


----------



## FranMen (25 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No entiendo, ¿cuantas traqueotomías se pueden llegar a hacer en un hospital en 6 meses?
> 
> Quizás si hubiera 300 o 400 cánulas, al empleado no le hubiera dado por "mercadear" con ellas, pero así a granel, pues el hombre en un aprieto ha hecho lo que hacen los funcis a diario con el dinero que transita por las taifas continuamente, al fin y al cabo ese dinero no es de nadie...
> 
> ...



Vamos, lo normal en España, como también los autónomos que te cobran sin factura o te inflan los precios, cuando no los españoles y no españoles que directamente entran en tu casa o negocio o te atracan por la calle, por no hablar de los especialistas en no dar ni golpe y vivir de ayudas...
Ya sabemos todos que este país no hay por donde cogerlo


----------



## frankie83 (25 May 2021)

Lo que no entiendo es porque debe ser una preocupación de la sociedad que la borsa suba para siempre. Que caiga y se arruine quien se tenga que arruinar no? Así cada vez será peor y nunca podrá explotar, lo que de vez en cuando sería conveniente


----------



## frankie83 (25 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> El 401K al que se refiere MiquelFP
> Ahi la Bolsa es SAGRADA.



Por mucho que sea sagrado (ya sabemos que es como una religión) es un planteamiento con fracaso asegurado al cien por cien, solo la entropia crece indefinidamente y se trata de retrasar lo inevitable y que la bomba explote en otras manos


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Por mucho que sea sagrado (ya sabemos que es como una religión) es un planteamiento con fracaso asegurado al cien por cien, solo la entropia crece indefinidamente y se trata de retrasar lo inevitable y que la bomba explote en otras manos



Básicamente has descrito la forma de pensar de cualquier político desde EEUU hasta Alemania, pasando por nuestro ínclitos patrios.
Lo problemas desde hace años no se abordan ni se solucionan, no vaya a ser que eso nos reste algún voto, solo se les da una patada palante para que se los coma otro (véase la pensión de jubilación)


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2021)

No había leído tu mensaje. Te me has adelantado


----------



## L'omertá (25 May 2021)

Se resisten los 1900


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 May 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Esta película ya la he visto
> 
> 
> La mejor sanidac del mundo...



creo que se referian la mejor sanidad del mundo.... empezando por el final


----------



## FranMen (25 May 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> creo que se referian la mejor sanidad del mundo.... empezando por el final



La sanidad pública en este año de pandemia ha caído una barbaridad pero preveo que dentro de dos años nos acordaremos con lágrimas de que ahora es. Se desmorona por momentos


----------



## bronx5 (25 May 2021)

Hola a todos,

Desde el silencio os intento seguir, es uno de los hilos más interesantes del foro.

Hoy estamos viendo que a los que controlan el precio no quieren que superen las resistencias de 1900 el oro y 28 la plata. Deben estar sudando tinta porque sinceramente no entiendo cómo ambos metales no están al doble o al triple de lo que están con la situación que hay a nivel mundial.

Como tenemos la “suerte” de estar en el € aún podemos comprar metales preciosos a buen precio, si siguiésemos con las pesetas hace ya décadas que no podríamos comprar ni una onza.

saludos


----------



## L'omertá (25 May 2021)

Está quedando patente la manipulación del sistema y la insostenibilidad del mismo.
Esto no puede terminar bien.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 May 2021)

Mensaje interesante de un hilo de criptos







paketazo dijo:


> No lo había comprobado hasta hoy, pero mirad el chart de PAXG, que es la referencia más antigua de oro tokenizado.
> 
> Se ha producido estas semanas un enorme incremento del volumen, y es evidente que nadie pasa de dólares a PAXG si no estaba con anterioridad en cripto, por lo que presupongo que ese volumen es de venta de criptos que está empujando la cotización arriba.
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## protocolocon (25 May 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Mensaje interesante de un hilo de criptos
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Interesante, aunque ya sabemos que la premisa de que al oro no le sientan bien las subidas de tipos de interés no es cierta cuando la inflación hace que los tipos reales sean negativos, como ocurre en estos momentos.


----------



## Muttley (25 May 2021)

Dejo esto para que quede para la historia. 
Es acojonante.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 May 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Se resisten los 1900



La fase de distribución de los bancos centrales comenzará en breves (llevan una década acumulando), y el mejor enganche para atraer inversores son rápidas plusvalías, como hemos visto en las criptos y como hemos visto por los valores pumpeados por Wallstreetbets.

Hay bastantes catalizadores positivos para el oro: caída de las criptos, alta inflación en EEUU, dólar cayendo... ya solo fálta un velón verde para propulsar el cohete.

Por eso creo que el oro empezará a subir de forma vertical, y podríamos ver los 4000$ antes de diciembre, y los 10.000$ antes del 2023.


----------



## timi (25 May 2021)

Dejo esto









El control del estado, la planificación de los recursos y la connivencia de los BC.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com






se te echa de menos @paketazo


----------



## timi (25 May 2021)

y a ti también , @casaytierras


----------



## csan (25 May 2021)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Tranquilo, los rebasará y nos vamos a 4000$ antes de diciembre.



Dios quiera que no...a este paso tendremos que vender un riñón si queremos comprar una onza


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> Dejo esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he ido al foro de criptos por que allí se puede divagar sobre las estupideces de la vida.

El oro es demasiado serio para vaciles.

Por lo que a mí respecta, os dije hace 2 años que romperíamos máximos, y hace unos meses os dije que antes del 2030 se verán los 5000/oz.

Por eso, y dentro de mi ignorancia, obro en consecuencia.

Un saludo a todos, y salud.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2021)

*1906$ *


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2021)

*28,20$*


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2021)

Buenos días


----------



## timi (26 May 2021)

*Silver Chartbook: Basel 3 El toro de plata*
24 de mayo de 2021 10:45 a.m. ET PSLV SLV XAUUSD: CUR 7 comentarios18 me gusta
*Resumen*

El 28 de junio, se establecerá una nueva regulación de Basilea III que desvaloriza los contratos de papel de oro no asignados mantenidos contra préstamos.
Al mismo tiempo, el oro físico cambia su lugar de un activo de nivel 3 a un activo de nivel 1.
El oro como líder en el sector de metales preciosos tiene un efecto masivo sobre la plata, y este es nuevamente otro factor de nuestro fuerte consenso alcista con respecto a la plata.
Por lo tanto, tampoco sería una sorpresa que la plata saliera pronto de su triángulo. Especialmente desde que US $ 27 se ha convertido en la zona de soporte de análisis de volumen significativo para los precios de la plata.





Foto de Bet_Noire / iStock a través de Getty Images

Basilea 3 , un marco regulatorio voluntario para someter a prueba de tensión a los bancos centrales de todo el mundo, exige que los bancos retengan un porcentaje de los activos para desapalancar sus préstamos. El 28 de junio, se establecerá una nueva regulación que desvaloriza los contratos de papel oro no asignados que se mantienen contra préstamos. Al mismo tiempo, el oro físico cambia su lugar de un activo de nivel 3 a un activo de nivel 1. Contará como un activo de reserva al 100%. Esto brinda a los bancos una enorme oportunidad para pagar deudas y hace que el oro sea muy atractivo para acumular antes de este evento e intercambiar dólares inflados por lingotes.

*El oro* ( XAUUSD: CUR ) siendo el líder en el sector de metales preciosos tiene un efecto masivo sobre la *plata* ( XAGUSD: CUR ), y este es nuevamente otro factor para nuestro consenso fuertemente alcista.
*Plata en dólares estadounidenses, gráfico diario, gráfico de las últimas semanas:*
_Plata en dólares estadounidenses, gráfico diario al 21 de mayo de 2021. © Midas Touch Consulting & Reyna Silver_
Publicamos la parte verde del gráfico diario anterior en la publicación de nuestro chartbook de la semana pasada apuntando hacia la consistencia de la línea del canal de regresión verde inferior. Con la línea de suministro de soporte transaccional adicional de nuestro análisis de volumen fraccional a US $ 26,85, las probabilidades se acumularon. El lector astuto tomó una entrada de bajo riesgo por debajo de US $ 27, el día después del lanzamiento del chartbook. El lado derecho del gráfico ilustra el objetivo cercano a los US $ 28,50. Esta ha sido la cuarta operación en este movimiento ascendente que permitió estos compromisos de mercado de bajo riesgo. Una parte del tiempo se acerca a Basilea 3. Normalmente, se producirían retrocesos más significativos después de tal extensión, pero seguimos abogando por que la línea verde inferior sea una para las entradas de bajo riesgo. Solo porque la situación con Silver debido a Basel 3 es única.
*Plata en dólares estadounidenses, gráfico semanal, adquisición de monedas y lingotes:*
_Plata en dólares estadounidenses, gráfico semanal al 20 de mayo de 2021. © Midas Touch Consulting & Reyna Silver_

El gráfico semanal anterior muestra cómo la fuerza de la plata no se relaja incluso después de una subida significativa desde marzo de 2020. Un triángulo de continuación alcista muestra una tendencia menor en su interior. El volumen de transacciones ha cimentado una alfombra de soporte por debajo del precio. Es nuevamente la línea verde inferior la que nos parece más atractiva para operaciones de bajo riesgo (adquisiciones). Simplemente no se deje disuadir por la diferencia de precio entre el precio de contado y el precio de adquisición físico real.
Tampoco sería de extrañar que pronto se manifestara una ruptura de triángulo. Especialmente desde que US $ 27 se ha convertido en la zona de soporte de análisis de volumen significativo para el precio.
*Plata en dólares estadounidenses, gráfico mensual, fácilmente subestimado:*
_Plata en dólares estadounidenses, gráfico mensual al 20 de mayo de 2021. © Midas Touch Consulting & Reyna Silver_
El marco de tiempo mensual muestra cuán significativos pueden ser los movimientos una vez que el precio atraviesa la marca de 20 dólares. Esperamos que esta vez el precio supere los 50 dólares estadounidenses. Esto se debe a que, por lo general, la longitud de la zona de congestión antes de una expansión del rango influye directamente en el tamaño del siguiente movimiento.
No nos sorprendería ver una tendencia alcista en los próximos años. Los escépticos que encuentren que los precios en este momento son caros mirarán hacia atrás con agonía por qué no obtuvieron un poco de plata física o al menos Sprott Physical Silver Trust ( PSLV ) o incluso el no recomendado iShares Silver Trust ETF ( SLV ). cuando eran baratos.
*Basilea 3 el toro de plata:*
Un consejo. Anormalidades como esta traen consigo cambios en el comportamiento del mercado. Si llegaste tarde a la fiesta o aún no pudiste aprovechar las entradas de bajo riesgo, no te desanimes. Mencionamos la manipulación del mercado en nuestros dos últimos libros de cartas. Los bancos tienen los recursos para participar con una ventaja en el mercado para obtener sus adquisiciones físicas deseadas a un precio que hace que el comercio sea difícil para el inversionista individual. No apuestes la granja. Comercio de tamaño pequeño. El comercio de precisión no es necesario para las adquisiciones físicas, ya que no pretende vender una semana después.

Y no utilice momentos como estos para cambiar su enfoque del mercado. En términos generales, no debe cambiar su sistema cuando tiene dificultades, sino antes o después de las anomalías del mercado. La confianza es la parte más crucial del comercio y la inversión. No quiere poner en peligro esta confianza alterando su enfoque comercial si su sistema aún no ha producido los resultados deseados. Simplifique si siente que tiene que modificar su enfoque con el conjunto de herramientas con el que está familiarizado. Estamos seguros de que incluso las adquisiciones físicas de plata muy pequeñas le harán sonreír en el futuro.









Silver Chartbook – Basel 3 The Silver Bull


It would come as no surprise if silver would break out of its triangle soon, especially with a new Basel III regulation that disvalues unallocated gold paper contracts held against lendings.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## FranMen (26 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> *Los americanos además tienen las mayores reservas de oro del mundo, qué casualidad...*



Eso es lo que dicen. Pero vete a saber. Yo opinio al contrario, que no tienen ya ni las telarañas en las bovedas.
[/QUOTE]
Es especular, pero Probablemente sí tengan lo que dicen bajo sus bóvedas pero lo tengan vendido o en custodia de terceros y no sea suyo, pero si se lía parda te pueden hacer como en 1935 o los 70’ y devolvértelo en dólares debidamente devaluados
Por otra parte China tiene mucho más de lo que reporta y seguro que ha superado a USA, ¿en cuánto?


----------



## angel220 (26 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K y FranMen *, *Solo a modo de comentario Trump, al principio de su legislatura tenia la intención de hacer una auditoria del total de las reservas, una intención que desapareció por arte de magia. Amen de una iniciativa de un congresista que lleva parada hace años ya .Solo a modo de chascarrillo y comentario


----------



## FranMen (26 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Es especular, pero Probablemente sí tengan lo que dicen bajo sus bóvedas pero lo tengan vendido o en custodia de terceros y no sea suyo, pero si se lía parda te pueden hacer como en 1935 o los 70’ y devolvértelo en dólares debidamente devaluados
> Por otra parte China tiene mucho más de lo que reporta y seguro que ha superado a USA, ¿en cuánto?



Yo hasta no hace mucho pensaba como tu.
Que lo tenian, pero no era suyo ya, solo lo guardaban.
Despues de las repatriaciones de algunos paises, principalmente Alemania y lo putas que las pasaron para devolver unas pocas toneladas y encima en años, cambie de opinion.
No tienen NADA de nada, ni de tugsteno, porque inlcuso esos necesitan unas micras de cobertura de oro para dar el pego. Ni esas micras tienen para decorar tantos lingotes.
Y ojala este equivocado, ya que si les quedase ni que fueran solo la mitad de lo que dicen (pongamos 4250 toneladas) , seria MAS FACIL para todos.
[/QUOTE]
A nadie le gusta soltar prenda, pero, por otra parte, cuando ha ido de visita a otros países se ha traído buenos recuerdos:








Estados Unidos se lleva el oro de Ucrania pero no devuelve el Oro de Alemania


Un nuevo capítulo - y escándalo- en el conflicto de Ucrania y la hegemonía y dominación de Estados Unidos se está viviendo con las reservas de oro de este...




www.elblogsalmon.com





Las que entran por las que salen

(La noticia es de 2014, inicio del conflicto en Ucrania, después Alemania sí repatrio)
Posdata: me extraña que no hayan limpiado en el Líbano


----------



## FranMen (26 May 2021)

Buscando... No se si a alguien le chirrían las cuentas:








Este es el truco del gobierno de EEUU para eliminar su deuda pública


Los gobiernos propondrán actualizar el valor de sus reservas de oro para eliminar de un plumazo toda la deuda pública emitida y en circulacion. A continuación nos dirán que es preciso comenzar de nuevo desde cero para conseguir igualdad racial, justicia social y todo en verde. Eso sí cambio de...




www.google.es


----------



## OBDC (26 May 2021)

El oro lo están acopiando porque con la generación de las CBDC están quitando " circulante" de dinero "b". Al eliminar el oro de la calle, fiscalmente eliminan un posible uso del mismo para evasión fiscal como circulante sustitutivo del FIAT físico al desaparecer el mismo. Es un tema fiscal el acopio, no monetario.
Los países que más avanzado tienen su proceso de convertir papel a CBDC, son los que más eliminan oro de las calles.
Me asombra la ingenuidad de algunos foreros de que el objetivo es hacer una moneda "fuerte"; es casi pueril pensar que los que dirigen el mundo se preocupan de sus habitantes.
Fuerte será el CBDC y hará aún más fuerte a los estados y más débil a los ciudadanos. El respaldo en oro les es totalmente innecesario. El control de las divisas se produce por las materias primas que se comercian con las mismas en el mercado internacional, no por su respaldo en oro.
Si fuera por su respaldo en oro, la divisa más fuerte sería la de Butan o no se que país asiático enano de la alta montaña que anda por ahí que sigue con la convertibilidad a piñón fijo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## FranMen (26 May 2021)

Veo que suena por más de un sitio el regreso al patrón oro:








El mundo necesita un marco alemán respaldado por oro | Patrick Barron


Las semillas de la destrucción del dinero sólido se sembraron en la Conferencia de Bretton Woods de 1944, que estableció que los dólares estadounidenses podían mantenerse como reservas de los bancos centrales y eran canjeables por oro por el Tesoro estadounidense a treinta y cinco dólares la onza.




mises.org




Es de la escuela austriaca


----------



## Kalevala (26 May 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El control de las divisas se produce por las materias primas que se comercian con las mismas en el mercado internacional, no por su respaldo en oro.



Parece claro que el plomo (de alta velocidad) respalda más al dinero que el oro, no?
Estoy contigo que el respaldo del dinero sera via leyes, apoyadas en la policia. Por tanto la logica no se aplica mucho aqui. Pueden apoyar al BTC o marginarlo, pueden apoyar a su moneda FIAT version papel o version digital, etc.

La unica logica que se aplica es, como bien dices, 


OBDC dijo:


> hará aún más fuerte a los estados y más débil a los ciudadanos



Y esa moneda será la OBDC, moneda FIAT digital creada y controlada por el estado.
A esta moneda se le puede poner tipos de interés negativos sin miedo al bancolchon y se le puede poner hasta fecha de caducidad, al estilo de los puntos de líneas aéreas, para promover la circulación de dinero.


Sin embargo siempre quedará algún modo de ahorro y depósito de valor para empresas y "ricos" que tienen poder de influencia. Y es aqui donde esta el quiz de la cuestión para las pequeñas gacelillas como nosotros. 
Serán los MMPP o las criptos, seran el inmobiliario o las tierras de cultivo, serán las obras de arte o las botellas de buen alcohol?

Como siempre, mejor diversificar y tener un poco de todo.


----------



## Dadaria (26 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Buscando... No se si a alguien le chirrían las cuentas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y ese tío tiene un blog y ha escrito un libro sobre especulación? Mira que yo soy flojo en matemáticas, pero las cuentas que ha hecho no las hacen ni los de primaria. La deuda pública useña son 24 *trillones estadounidenses* de dólares, así que si quisieran cuadrar las cuentas, tendría que salir la onza a 91.000 dólares. Aunque estoy viendo en debtclock que la deuda asciende a 28 trillones, así que en ese caso sería 107.000 dólares por onza. Todo eso contando con que tengan el oro que dicen tener, que lo más seguro es que no.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2021)

Dejo un par de viñetas de la prensa China:





__





Investment or illusion


bitcoin mining and trading




global.chinadaily.com.cn







"Inversión o ilusión"





__





Dollar flood


multi-million dollar flood




global.chinadaily.com.cn






"Inundación de dólares"

Dejo también un par de gráficos:



Todavía le queda recorrido a la plata ya que estamos lejos de máximos históricos. Además, sesionalmente, los mejores meses están por venir:


----------



## IvanRios (26 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo un par de viñetas de la prensa China:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre la "inundación de dólares" que puede acabar ahogando, y de euros, pregunto: ¿La inundación sería de dólares y de euros, pero no de yuanes? ¿Cómo está actuando el banco central de China en este sentido?


----------



## FranMen (26 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Sobre la "inundación de dólares" que puede acabar ahogando, y de euros, pregunto: ¿La inundación sería de dólares y de euros, pero no de yuanes? ¿Cómo está actuando el banco central de China en este sentido?



No se si te ayuda:




__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.es




China no es ningún santo


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Sobre la "inundación de dólares" que puede acabar ahogando, y de euros, pregunto: ¿La inundación sería de dólares y de euros, pero no de yuanes? ¿Cómo está actuando el banco central de China en este sentido?



Igual que todos, con las reglas de juego actuales, el valor de las diferentes divisas fiat fluctua respecto al dólar. Para mantenerse competitivos, todos tienen que imprimir. China lleva desde, si no recuerdo mal, 1995 con el yuan anclado al dólar con un margen de fluctuación muy limitado.

Lo que hacen los bancos centrales es crear nuevo dinero para comprar activos financieros. Normalmente deuda estatal para mantener las tasas de interes deprimidas y que se puedan seguir financiando a intereses bajos. Pero tambien compran otros activos financieros con los que expanden sus balances y ayudan a seguir inflando las diferentes burbujas. Por ejemplo, el Banco central Suizo, crea francos con los que compra euros y otros activos incluso de empresas. De esta forma pone en circulación nuevos francos con los que mantener el valor de su divisa anclado al euro a la vez que inyecta dinero directamente en las bolsas. El banco central de Japon compra acciones para mantener el precio de la bolsa. La fed compra todo tipo de deuda corporativa incluida la hipotecaria para evitar que el mercado inmobiliario pinche...

Los bancos centrales occidentales compran todo tipo de activos menos oro, ya lo dijo el Sr. Draghi:








ECB has discussed buying everything but gold: Draghi


European Central Bank President Mario Draghi says the governing council has talked about buying many assets apart from gold as part of a quantitative easing plan.




www.cnbc.com





Los bancos centrales siempre han intentado, sin exito, contener el precio del oro. La London Gold Pool, ventas coordinadas para mantener el precio deprimido... El problema es que en esos intentos, han ido quedandose cada vez con menos oro. Asi que han tomado otra estrategia para controlar el precio del oro sin tener que venderlo: hinflar todo tipo de burbujas en el resto de mercados para evitar que el ahorro se dirija hacia el oro y asi controlar su precio en relacion con el resto de activos. Lo cual ha llevado a que pese a estar cerca de maximos historicos, el oro siga baratisimo en comparacion con la masa monetaria imprimida para sostener al resto de mercados:





Y asi se han ido hinchando los balances de los principales bancos centrales:




China hace lo mismo que todos, la diferencia es que, entre esos activos posiblemente incluyan oro aunque no figure en las reservas oficiales del banco central. Mientras unos bancos centrales han hecho todo lo posible por deprimir el precio del oro, otros han aprovechado esos bajos precios para ir comprando. Asi tenemo a Uzbekistan, cuyo banco central compra unas 120 toneladas al año de oro, el tres por ciento de la produccion anual de oro en el mundo pese a pequeño tamaño de su economía.

Cuando esta ultima forma de manipular el precio del oro comprando todo tipo de activos para seguir inflando mercados burbujeados fracase, y lo hara como lo han hecho todos los intentos anteriores, no va a haber sillas para todos.


----------



## OBDC (26 May 2021)

Kalevala dijo:


> Parece claro que el plomo (de alta velocidad) respalda más al dinero que el oro, no?
> Estoy contigo que el respaldo del dinero sera via leyes, apoyadas en la policia. Por tanto la logica no se aplica mucho aqui. Pueden apoyar al BTC o marginarlo, pueden apoyar a su moneda FIAT version papel o version digital, etc.
> 
> La unica logica que se aplica es, como bien dices,
> ...



El dinero, para los ricos no es el fin, es el instrumento para cuantificar y gestionar su poder.
El poder lo tiene el que controla al que gestiona el dinero. En broma (aunque no tanta) tiene más poder una mujer con un hijo que el marido multimillonario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## borgar (26 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> *Silver Chartbook: Basel 3 El toro de plata*
> 24 de mayo de 2021 10:45 a.m. ET PSLV SLV XAUUSD: CUR 7 comentarios18 me gusta
> *Resumen*
> 
> ...




Interesantísimo!! 

Como metalero y burbujista de Pro aún no me creo que implementen Basilea III de manera completa... Al fin y al cabo llevan desde 2010 posponiendolo. 

Alguna trampa se invertirán. 

Mejor, más tiempo para seguir.


----------



## ESC (26 May 2021)




----------



## borgar (26 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Igual que todos, con las reglas de juego actuales, el valor de las diferentes divisas fiat fluctua respecto al dólar. Para mantenerse competitivos, todos tienen que imprimir. China lleva desde, si no recuerdo mal, 1995 con el yuan anclado al dólar con un margen de fluctuación muy limitado.
> 
> Lo que hacen los bancos centrales es crear nuevo dinero para comprar activos financieros. ormalmente deuda Estatal para mantener las tasas de interes deprimidas y que se puedan seguir financiando a intereses baos. Pero tambien compran otros activos financieros con los que expanden sus balances y ayudan a seguir inflando las diferentes biurbujas, Por ejemplo, el Banco central Suizo, crea francos con los que compra euros y otros activos incluso de empresas. De esta forma pone en circulación nuevos francos con los que mantener el valor de su divisa anclado al euro a la vez que inyecta dinero directamente en las bolsas. El banco central de Japon compra acciones para mantener el precio de la bolsa. La fed compra todo tipo de deuda corporativa incluida la hipotecaria para evitar que el mercado inmobiliario pinche...
> 
> ...



Enorme!!!

Se trata de un juego en el que todos pierden (tema divisas) pero en el que los "últimos que pierdan", serán los primeros que ganen después. 

Es decir, todos los países se irán a la mierda, pero los últimos en perder dirán...

- al menos tengo oro, poca deuda, millonarios residentes, medios de producción y lo que queda de las bolsas de media Europa (Suiza)

- al menos tengo materia primas como nadie en el mundo, poca deuda, oro y un ejército apañado con disuasión (Rusia).

- al menos tengo toda la industria mundial, el know-how de la tecnología más puntera, menos deuda que occidente, oro, un mercado interior que puede ser aún más potente, alianza privilegiada con Rusia para las materias primas, y un potente ejército en construcción con disuasion (China).

- en España quedará una deuda que esclavizara generaciones, un campo abandonado, una pesca abandonada, un erial industrial cuando la automoción se caiga con todo el equipo, una energía tan cara que imposibilitara que vengan grandes empresas, una vertebración territorial ineficaz, zonas más despobladas que laponía y avisperos urbanos con 4.000 hab/km2, las pocas riquezas pasadas, presentes y futuras se malvenderan a enemigos externos, el turismo será más escaso y el estado se convertirá en aquello que lleva siendo decadas: un narcoestado. 

Va a quedar la cosa maja...


----------



## ESC (26 May 2021)

El oro va a explotar. Esto va a ser como el Vesubio o el Krakatoa.


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2021)

borgar dijo:


> Enorme!!!
> 
> Se trata de un juego en el que todos pierden (tema divisas) pero en el que los "últimos que pierdan", serán los primeros que ganen después.
> 
> ...



Supongo que España tendrá que tirar de turismo barato, no le queda otra.
Al final es tierra de buen tiempo y los que puedan permitírselo vendrán a pasar el rato.
Trabajos paco incluyendo todo tipo de servicios.
La gente mayor irá tirando de lo que tenga, el que lo tenga, y el que no, a la incineradora de residuos pasando por la residencia previa.

Un indicador bueno puede ser el fúrgol y la asistencia a sus campos. Si la gente sigue dando su dinero para ver en vivo a unos millonarios correteando y llevándoselo calentito, junto al resto del mundillo que vive del baloncete, es que la teta todavía da.
Si por el contrario baja la asistencia y todo el negocio asociado, puede ser un indicio de que la cosa no está muy bien.
No creo que baje por sentido común, sino a la fuerza.


----------



## L'omertá (26 May 2021)




----------



## FranMen (26 May 2021)

borgar dijo:


> Enorme!!!
> 
> Se trata de un juego en el que todos pierden (tema divisas) pero en el que los "últimos que pierdan", serán los primeros que ganen después.
> 
> ...



Al menos nos quedará la Unión Europeda... o no


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2021)

También hay otros tres tipos de personas: Los que entienden las mates y los que no.


----------



## AH1N1 (26 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> También hay otros tres tipos de personas: Los que entienden las mates y los que no.



Solo hay 2  oh, shit


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2021)

Espera a ver si menteráo, que mi inglés es de andar por casa
El tipo pregunta ¿Qué fondo de cobertura va a hacer explotar GameShop ahora?
¿Y el presidente de la Reserva Federal le responde que la propia FED?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 May 2021)

Que decepción, por un momento pensé que el Jerome era un cachondo...


----------



## ElMayoL (26 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Estoy flipando, hasta ese nivel llega la estupidez
> 
> Jubilados japoneses que trabajaron en EEUU reciben por error ayudas del Gobierno americano



Seguro que han votado o votarán por biden.


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ahora que mencionas el tema de las lupas. Ando yo buscando una que cumpla lo que publicita.
> Si miras en amazon, hay muchos comentarios negativos, de que no aumentan lo que dicen, etc.
> Compré una de esas con led pequeña pero se desmontó un poco y la que tiene más aumentos es demasiado pequeña.
> Con un microscopio digital se aprecian muchos detalles. Pero una buena lupa siempre va bien.
> ...





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> La optica en general es cara, y la óptica de calidad muy cara
> 
> Si quieres algo de gran aumento te tienes que ir a cuentahilos. Una lupa de x15 o X20 es difícil de encontrar y debe costar un riñón.
> 
> ...



Rescato estos mensajes de otro hilo para comentarlos aquí.

Me traigo la comida a la madriguera 

El caso es que hay muchas lupas en la oferta pero cuando miras opiniones ves que hay mucho fraude. Anuncian aumentos que luego no son, y para ese viaje no se necesitan alforjas. Al final lo mejor suele ser ir a una buena marca, rascarte un poco más el bolsillo pero a cambio tener un producto que te satisfaga y que al final lo amortizarás, ya que cuidándolo te puede durar casi para siempre y será la mejor inversión.

He estado mirando y ésta parece buena. Marca reconocida, 3,5 cm de diámetro, LED con pilas AA (siempre va bien para meter recargables y olvidarse de los botones).
Pero leyendo opiniones parece ser que tienen bastante distorsión al alejarse de la zona central y también aberración cromática...




*Ampliación* : 10x
*Dioptrías* : 38D
*Iluminación* : LED SMD
*Tipo de lente* : asférico
*Material de la lente* : plástico de grado óptico
*Recubrimiento de la lente* : *Recubrimiento* Cera-Tec
*Fuente de alimentación* : 2 pilas AA (incluidas)
*Montaje* : Mango ergonómico con interruptor de luz de encendido / apagado fácil
*Tamaño de la lente* : 35 mm (1,37 pulg.)
*Garantía* : *garantía* limitada de por vida
*Accesorios* : Estuche protector incluido
*Varios* : 3 filtros Snap-on incluidos


Parece que con estas aplanáticas se evita bastante esa distorsión y aberración.
De la misma marca, también 10x y sin LED. En este caso el diámetro es de 2,1 cm.





El precio de las dos es similar, en torno a los 57 €. 
(dependiendo de los sitios van oscilando como es habitual)


¿Experiencias con este tipo de lupas o similares?


----------



## L'omertá (26 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Rescato estos mensajes de otro hilo para comentarlos aquí.
> 
> Me traigo la comida a la madriguera
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un cuenta hilos de cuando Franco era cadete.


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo tengo un cuenta hilos de cuando Franco era cadete.



¿Y qué tal se ve?


----------



## L'omertá (26 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y qué tal se ve?



Muy bien.


----------



## FranMen (27 May 2021)

No has pensado en esto, así las puedes fotografiar al mismo tiempo, los hay buenos y barateros:


----------



## Spielzeug (27 May 2021)

Dejo aqui un documental que me ha parecido interesante. Hay distintos experimentos relacionados con el dinero y la toma de decisiones financieras.



Especialmente interesante el experimento del minuto 45:30 para ver cómo se comporta el precio de un activo que todos los actores saben que acabará valiendo cero con el tiempo. Pese a ello, el activo se hincha y no pincha hasta casi el final desplomandose abruptamente. Es interesante ver lo que puede ocurrir con otros activos que (al menos los principales actores) se sabe que acabaran valiendo cero (dólar, oro-papel, criptos sin respaldo, bonos de paises quebrados...). Como ejemplo:









No hay que vender todavía aunque el mercado presente indicios de burbuja, dice un estratega de Allianz


Aunque es un término recurrente en el universo financiero, la palabra 'burbuja' se lleva empleando varios meses con más frecuencia de lo habitual. Hay liquidez en los mercados y las cicatrices económicas de la pandemia no se aprecian en unos activos que han registrado subidas vertiginosas desde...



www.eleconomista.es





Hasta casi el final el riesgo es ignorado pese a ser evidente pero todos esperan poder salir antes que el resto y conseguir asi mas ganancias. Tambien es interesante otro experimento que aparece en el que se muestra que la posesion fisica de un objeto hace que lo valoremos más que antes de poseerlo (aplicable para los metales fisicos, no para activos intangibles o que representen algo abstracto como bonos o acciones)


----------



## estupeharto (27 May 2021)

Sí, ese se ha comentado en otras ocasiones (yo mismo también). 
Está muy bien para cualquier cosa que quieras ver a lo micro.
Aunque el campo de visión es muy pequeño y por eso va bien complementar con una buena lupa.
Los aumentos que tiene no se pueden graduar, ya que al aumentar tanto, tienes que enfocar y ajustar con precisión hasta que se vea bien, si lo varías de ahí no se ve.


----------



## Furillo (27 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aqui un documental que me ha parecido interesante. Hay distintos experimentos relacionados con el dinero y la toma de decisiones financieras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante el documental, aunque el experimento que más me ha gustado ha sido el primero, en el que subastaban un billete de 20$ (pero la segunda puja más alta tendría que pagar esa cifra) y al final se vendía por 28 $, menuda carita se le quedaba al que ha perdido


----------



## Manzano1 (27 May 2021)

Por encima de los 30 dólares/onza, la plata volará


La plata está dando forma a un triángulo ascendente de manual. Se trata de una pauta de implicaciones alcistas, de continuación de tendencia que se caracteriza porque el lado superior es horizontal en tanto que el lado inferior es una diagonal alcista que actúa de soporte.



www.bolsamania.com






Interesante el triangulo que está formando la plata en gráfico anual, atentos a ello.


----------



## estupeharto (27 May 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Interesante el documental, aunque el experimento que más me ha gustado ha sido el primero, en el que subastaban un billete de 20$ (pero la segunda puja más alta tendría que pagar esa cifra) y al final se vendía por 28 $, menuda carita se le quedaba al que ha perdido



A ese juego no hay que jugar... siempre pierdes....
Lo que pasa es que se dan cuenta al final, cuando no encuentran a otro que se quede la patata caliente....
Como le pasará a muchos con los cristotruños


----------



## FranMen (27 May 2021)

Imagino que aquí hay muchos talibanes de los MPs que no venderían ni pasando hambre. Imagino que otros se lo planterían según el precio. ¿Por cuánto os venderíais?
Empiezo yo, a priori la plata a 50€ y el oro a 3000 pero puede, que según como evolucionen las cosas lo hiciera o no, por ejemplo si pienso en una subida muy brusca que tiene más recorrido, si veo que viene seguro el mad max. Tampoco lo vendería todo, aproximadamente la mitad.


----------



## TradingMetales (27 May 2021)

4 kilos Sempsa disponibles para recoger en mano en ciode.net a 860 €, para hoy o mañana. Luego ya vuelan.


----------



## IvanRios (27 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagino que aquí hay muchos talibanes de los MPs que no venderían ni pasando hambre. Imagino que otros se lo planterían según el precio. ¿Por cuánto os venderíais?
> Empiezo yo, a priori la plata a 50€ y el oro a 3000 pero puede, que según como evolucionen las cosas lo hiciera o no, por ejemplo si pienso en una subida muy brusca que tiene más recorrido, si veo que viene seguro el mad max. Tampoco lo vendería todo, aproximadamente la mitad.



El que suba a 50 o a 3000 en principio no significa que su valor ha aumentado ese tanto por cien, sino que el dinero Fiat se ha devaluado en esa proporción. Así, si sube a 50, puede pasar que con esos 50 compres lo mismo (en Fiat) que antes, por ejemplo, con 25 (devaluación del Fiat). Por tanto no habrías ganado nada sino protegido el poder adquisitivo, que no sería poco. Yo personalmente, al menos así pienso a día de hoy, no la venderé a no ser que sea estrictamente necesario.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagino que aquí hay muchos talibanes de los MPs que no venderían ni pasando hambre. Imagino que otros se lo planterían según el precio. ¿Por cuánto os venderíais?
> Empiezo yo, a priori la plata a 50€ y el oro a 3000 pero puede, que según como evolucionen las cosas lo hiciera o no, por ejemplo si pienso en una subida muy brusca que tiene más recorrido, si veo que viene seguro el mad max. Tampoco lo vendería todo, aproximadamente la mitad.



Yo tengo cositas de vender, ladrillos, kruger, y CarasdeVieja variadas, principalmente. Y cosas que heredará mi progenie aunque haya que pasar hambre para ello, CulosdeAguila variadas, Moneda Mexicana y N. Americana, principalmente.


----------



## timi (27 May 2021)

Cuando no se comprenden los límites.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## frankie83 (27 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Supongo que España tendrá que tirar de turismo barato, no le queda otra.
> Al final es tierra de buen tiempo y los que puedan permitírselo vendrán a pasar el rato.
> Trabajos paco incluyendo todo tipo de servicios.
> La gente mayor irá tirando de lo que tenga, el que lo tenga, y el que no, a la incineradora de residuos pasando por la residencia previa.
> ...



Pues en Italia ya han hecho una reunión urgente la semana pasada a ver si bajan la liga de 20 a 18 equipos pero eso es solo el primer paso


----------



## AH1N1 (27 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> Cuando no se comprenden los límites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece bastante simple, los que nos han metido en este lío son los que dicen que nos van a salvar.
"La emergencia climática se ha impuesto en casi todos los gobiernos mundiales, con un mandato de reducir las emisiones de CO2, para lograr evitar el calentamiento global. Incluso dando por cierto, lo que predican el 97% de los científicos, *es necesario establecer un plan creíble, no sea que para salvar el planeta del cambio climático, nos tengamos que morir de hambre." *

Gracias a dios que estamos en buenas manos!!!


----------



## sashimi (27 May 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Parece bastante simple, los que nos han metido en este lío son los que dicen que nos van a salvar.
> "La emergencia climática se ha impuesto en casi todos los gobiernos mundiales, con un mandato de reducir las emisiones de CO2, para lograr evitar el calentamiento global. Incluso dando por cierto, lo que predican el 97% de los científicos, *es necesario establecer un plan creíble, no sea que para salvar el planeta del cambio climático, nos tengamos que morir de hambre." *
> 
> Gracias a dios que estamos en buenas manos!!!



El problema es querer mantener todo lo que tenemos y mucho más. Y dar un salto tecnológico para el que no estamos preparados sin renunciar a nada. Lo de helado para merendar todas las tardes y tal.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 May 2021)

Iran bans cryptocurrency mining for 4 months amid power cuts


Iran has banned the energy-intensive mining of cryptocurrencies such as Bitcoin for nearly 4 months, President Hassan Rouhani said on Wednesday, as the country faces major power blackouts in many cities.




www.reuters.com





Otro país que prohíbe la minería de criptos siguiendo los pasos de China: Irán que cuenta con casi un 5% de la capacidad total.

Falta por pronunciarse Rusia que cuenta con más de un 7% de la capacidad de minado.

Es curioso que el "eje del mal" formado por Rusia, China e Irán se hayan hecho con cerca del 85% del minado de criptos para, repentinamente, prohibirlo. Son países política nacional respecto al oro físico y también respecto al "oro 2.0" al que han decidido golpear en este momento... 

Algo se mueve y el tono de las amenazas entre China y EEUU aumenta. Si deciden proseguir con la narrativa de que el virus ha sido un arma biológica China va a ser difícil evitar el confrontamiento.

La administración de Biden ha elevado la tensión con Rusia y China, lo cual no ha hecho más que reforzar la alianza entre ambas naciones para equilibrar la balanza de poder. Parece que están marcando líneas rojas en estos momentos:






China, Russia eye fixing ‘global disorder’ amid US withdrawal - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





_Después de que Yang le dijo al secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, y al asesor de seguridad nacional, Jake Sullivan, que Estados Unidos no está calificado para "hablar con China desde una posición de fuerza" en el diálogo "2 + 2" de Alaska en marzo, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, también dijo en una entrevista con los medios en el mismo mes que Rusia no permitirá que Estados Unidos o cualquier otro país hable con él "desde la posición de fuerza".

Los comentarios similares hechos por China y Rusia hacia los EE. UU. Son una señal clara para el mundo de que *la hegemonía de los EE. UU. ya no será tolerada y que el orden mundial dominado por los EE. UU. Y sus aliados es incapaz de mantener la estabilidad en muchas regiones*, y esto tipo de orden está causando más tensiones y conflictos, dijeron los expertos chinos._


----------



## AH1N1 (27 May 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> El problema es querer mantener todo lo que tenemos y mucho más. Y dar un salto tecnológico para el que no estamos preparados sin renunciar a nada. Lo de helado para merendar todas las tardes y tal.



Quieres decir que hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades y ahora tenemos que asumir que seremos como el resto del mundo?


----------



## FranMen (27 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> La pregunta es, si vendes que vas a hacer con esos €? Reinvertirlos en otros assets devaluados si es que hay alguno? Quieres guardar los €? Para que querrás hacer eso?



Buena pregunta, a día de hoy no veo nada más que me inspire confianza, la ideas es que alcance un pico para vender y recomprar. No se trata sólo de lo que yo piense de la valoración de los metales si no de la manipulación de los mismos y en que punto llegaría el mono con el mazo. Otra idea es si la bolsa cae más de un 50% pasarme a ella


----------



## FranMen (27 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> El que suba a 50 o a 3000 en principio no significa que su valor ha aumentado ese tanto por cien, sino que el dinero Fiat se ha devaluado en esa proporción. Así, si sube a 50, puede pasar que con esos 50 compres lo mismo (en Fiat) que antes, por ejemplo, con 25 (devaluación del Fiat). Por tanto no habrías ganado nada sino protegido el poder adquisitivo, que no sería poco. Yo personalmente, al menos así pienso a día de hoy, no la venderé a no ser que sea estrictamente necesario.



Eso está claro y está pasando, pero al mismo tiempo está la manipulación y hasta que punto pueden seguir haciéndose


----------



## Arthur69 (27 May 2021)

Hola.
Siempre he sido aficionado a la numismática y mi familia, conociéndolo, de vez en cuando me ha ido regalando alguna cosa de valor (Independencias mejicanas, krugerands, alguna más pequeña de algún Zar) mientras que lo que yo he ido comprando son cositas más sencillas como duros de los alfonsos, Isabel II, Amadeo, y por el estilo.
Hoy estoy convencido de la próxima revalorización del oro y quiero invertir modestísimamente aunque como resido en Canarias los costes de envío me hacen pensármelo.
¿Alguien sabe cuánto pueden suponer estos costes?.
Por otro lado, lo que me planteo es invertir, pero la verdad es que amo las pocas monedas de oro que tengo con lo que no se si optar por adquirir filarmónonicas austriacas, que son las onzas que veo a mejor precio, o las Queens Beast (que están en preventa) y Golden Eagles. Estas dos últimas me parecen muy, muy bonitas, joyas, pero cuestan 100 y 200 € más respectivamente que la primera.
¿Me podríais orientar?.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## FranMen (27 May 2021)

Una cosa sí que tengo clara, no hay que tener papeles de colores, esos son pérdida segura sí o sí


----------



## estupeharto (27 May 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Hola.
> Siempre he sido aficionado a la numismática y mi familia, conociéndolo, de vez en cuando me ha ido regalando alguna cosa de valor (Independencias mejicanas, krugerands, alguna más pequeña de algún Zar) mientras que lo que yo he ido comprando son cositas más sencillas como duros de los alfonsos, Isabel II, Amadeo, y por el estilo.
> Hoy estoy convencido de la próxima revalorización del oro y quiero invertir modestísimamente aunque como resido en Canarias los costes de envío me hacen pensármelo.
> ¿Alguien sabe cuánto pueden suponer estos costes?.
> ...



Viviendo en Canarias no tengo ni idea, pero tendrás que enterarte de tus alternativas. Tal vez si viajas puedas llevarte algo en el monedero...?
Tendrías que investigar si puedes y hasta qué cantidad para evitar problemas.

Si es por la vía de envíos, mira bien el precio final, ya que es jodido tener que pagar de más.

En cuanto a las monedas y viendo tu situación (y la de cualquiera), yo miraría el precio/Oz. Y con la caña apuntando a posibles oportunidades que se puedan presentar de aquella moneda que te haga tilín, pero sin volverse loco.

Y todo ello, poco a poco, sin ningún FOMO.
Esto no va a cambiar drásticamente en cuatro días. Mira en verano 2020 el estirón que pegó a 2035$ / 1725 € /Oz, que parecía que se acababan las oportunidades y luego bajón hasta 1420 €...
Eso sí, no te duermas.


----------



## estupeharto (27 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues en Italia ya han hecho una reunión urgente la semana pasada a ver si bajan la liga de 20 a 18 equipos pero eso es solo el primer paso



Sí, y ahí tenemos el pollo de la euroliga que querían montar...
El río suena....
Está por ver quién se ahoga...


----------



## timi (27 May 2021)

En un principio, no sería el precio el que me llevaría a decidir vender, a no ser que sea por necesidad. Si en el futuro tiene un precio x10, significa que es 10 veces más peligroso tener el fíat del momento, por lo tanto no nos tendríamos que dejar llevar por la cantidad de dígitos que tuviera una onza en fíat. Otra cosa sería un cambio total de sistema. Si desapareciese el euro y/o el dólar , depende de la confianza y estabilidad que tuviéramos sobre el nuevo sistema, sí que me podría llevar a vender poco a poco.

La base es la confianza, una moneda que pierde valor por semanas no nos inspira confianza, por eso compramos metales. Yo no me dejaría llevar por cantos de sirena en forma de cantidad de ceros por onza , al contrario, a más unidades de fíat más desconfianza.

Lo que me lleva a la siguiente reflexión, si tenemos un cambio de sistema, nos lo propondrían los mismos que el sistema actual, con lo cual, poca confianza me inspirarían ,,,

Por algo será que los mp's lleven tantos milenios con nosotros.

Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## frankie83 (27 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estooo lo de los 1420 creo que se te ha colado, no? O lo primero es en $ y lo segundo en €?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



1420/1720 llegó a perder un 18 por ciento


----------



## estupeharto (27 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estooo lo de los 1420 creo que se te ha colado, no? O lo primero es en $ y lo segundo en €?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Efectivamente, puse en dólares la primera y en leuros la segunda  Tanto hablar de que se iba a 2000, a 3000,.....
De 1725 a 1420 en € aprox
De 2035 a 1700 en $ aprox

Caídas sanas


----------



## L'omertá (27 May 2021)

Creo que el Biden está buscando una excusa para partirse los dientes con los chinos y creo que el origen del covid va a ser la causa.
Ya sabemos; siempre que hay hiperinflaciones hay guerras.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 May 2021)

__





Schweiz liefert im April 56,4 Tonnen Gold nach Indien


Die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung der Schweiz (EZV) verzeichnete den heute neu veröffentlichten Daten zufolge im April Importe von 368,7 Tonnen Gold, Silber und Münzen im Wert von ca. 7,4 Milliarden Franken. Demgegenüber betrugen die Exporte des... - Veroeffentlicht am 27.05.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Importaciones y exportaciones de metales preciosos de Suiza. Refinandose allí la mayoría del oro mundial, ver de donde lo importa y donde lo exporta sirve para saber los flujos de oro entre paises.

Oro (en toneladas):
-Importación: 26,7 de EEUU, 26,1 de Reino Unido 11,7 de Argentina
-Exportación: 56,4 a India, 40,2 a China y 7,7 a Hong Kong

Plata (en toneladas)
-Importación: 75,3 de Hong Kong (desde hace meses en primera posicion con cantidades similares)
-Exportación: 89,3 a EEUU

Oro de la zona anglo a Asia y plata de China (a través de Hong Kong) a EEUU. Si ya es dificil estimar las reservas de oro, las de plata aun más. Pero sospecho que China puede tener grandes reservas de plata no oficial ya que durante siglos usaron patron plata, de hecho casi todas las monedas de plata acuñadas por el imperio español acababan en China.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagino que aquí hay muchos talibanes de los MPs que no venderían ni pasando hambre. Imagino que otros se lo planterían según el precio. ¿Por cuánto os venderíais?
> Empiezo yo, a priori la plata a 50€ y el oro a 3000 pero puede, que según como evolucionen las cosas lo hiciera o no, por ejemplo si pienso en una subida muy brusca que tiene más recorrido, si veo que viene seguro el mad max. Tampoco lo vendería todo, aproximadamente la mitad.




Si tienes metales con mentalidad de seguro, ni te planteas vender. Igual que no me planteo cancelar el seguro de la casa.

Salvo necesidad, por supuesto, pero mi deseo es que, si es posible, lo que pueda stakear hasta que sea llamado al otro barrio, los hereden mis hijos.


----------



## timi (27 May 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Por encima de los 30 dólares/onza, la plata volará
> 
> 
> La plata está dando forma a un triángulo ascendente de manual. Se trata de una pauta de implicaciones alcistas, de continuación de tendencia que se caracteriza porque el lado superior es horizontal en tanto que el lado inferior es una diagonal alcista que actúa de soporte.
> ...


----------



## timi (27 May 2021)

*Biden presenta un presupuesto de $ 6 billones que elevará el gasto federal al nivel más alto posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial*
POR TYLER DURDEN
JUEVES, 27 DE MAYO DE 2021-08: 15 A. M.
Los futuros de las acciones estadounidenses se dispararon el jueves por la mañana cuando el presidente Biden dio a conocer su primer presupuesto federal, *que exige que el gobierno gaste 6 billones de dólares en el año fiscal 2022, con un gasto anual total que aumentará a 8,2 billones de dólares para 2031.*
Las acciones inicialmente subieron por la rodilla, luego se retiraron en los titulares que informan sobre el presupuesto propuesto, que Biden puede aprobar en el Senado utilizando reglas presupuestarias que permiten a los demócratas eludir el obstruccionismo. *Según el NYT, pide los niveles sostenidos más altos de gasto federal desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.*


Los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro también subieron con la noticia, lo que aumentó las expectativas de una mayor oferta de bonos del Tesoro.

Según el NYT , el aumento en el gasto federal, que sigue tanto al estímulo de COVID como a los planes de infraestructura "Build Back Better" de Biden, será impulsado por "la agenda de dos partes de Biden para mejorar la infraestructura de la nación y expandir sustancialmente la red de seguridad social. contenidos en su Plan de Empleo Estadounidense y Plan de Familias Estadounidenses, junto con otros aumentos planificados en el gasto discrecional ".
Dado que se espera que Biden aumente los impuestos y aumente el gasto en la aplicación de impuestos, los déficits anuales en las proyecciones presupuestarias de Biden no comenzarían a disminuir hasta la década de 2030. Mientras tanto, las "ambiciones de Biden de ejercer el poder del gobierno para ayudar a más estadounidenses a alcanzar las comodidades de una vida de clase media y elevar la industria estadounidense para competir mejor a nivel mundial en una economía que la administración cree que estará dominada por una carrera para reducir las emisiones de energía y combatir el clima". cambio."


> Según la propuesta de Biden, el déficit presupuestario federal llegaría a $ 1.8 billones en 2022, incluso cuando la economía se recupera de la recesión pandémica para crecer a lo que la administración predice que será su ritmo anual más rápido desde principios de la década de 1980. Retrocederá ligeramente en los años siguientes antes de volver a crecer hasta casi 1,6 billones de dólares en 2031.
> La deuda total en poder del público superaría con creces el valor anual de la producción económica, aumentando al 117 por ciento del tamaño de la economía en 2031. Para 2024, la deuda como porcentaje de la economía se elevaría a su nivel más alto en la historia de Estados Unidos. eclipsando su récord de la era de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



El gasto federal aumentará a niveles nunca antes vistos durante tiempos de paz, a medida que Biden gaste dinero para carreteras, tuberías de agua, internet de banda ancha, estaciones de carga de vehículos eléctricos e investigación de fabricación avanzada. El presupuesto también prevé fondos para el cuidado infantil asequible, el prejardín de infantes universal, un programa nacional de licencias pagadas y una serie de otras iniciativas. El gasto en defensa nacional también aumentaría, aunque disminuiría como porcentaje del PIB total.
Aquí hay algunos otros detalles importantes del informe del NYT, que marca la primera vez que el público está percibiendo los detalles principales del presupuesto de Biden.


> En cada año del presupuesto de Biden, el gobierno gastaría más como parte de la economía que todos los años, excepto dos, desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial: 2020 y 2021, *que estuvieron marcados por billones de dólares en gastos federales para ayudar a las personas y las empresas a sobrevivir. la recesión inducida por la pandemia. Para 2028, cuando el Sr. Biden podría estar terminando un segundo mandato en el cargo,* el gobierno estaría recaudando más ingresos fiscales como parte de la economía que casi en cualquier momento de la historia estadística moderna; el único otro período comparable fue el final del segundo mandato del presidente Bill Clinton, cuando la economía estaba rugiendo y el presupuesto tenía superávit.
> Los documentos también muestran el enfoque conservador que está adoptando el equipo económico de Biden con respecto a proyectar el crecimiento de la economía, en comparación con el de su predecesor. *Los ayudantes de Biden predicen que incluso si se promulgara su agenda completa, la economía crecería a poco menos del 2 por ciento anual durante la mayor parte de la década, después de tener en cuenta la inflación. *Esa tasa es similar al ritmo de crecimiento históricamente lento que la nación ha promediado durante los últimos 20 años. El desempleo bajaría al 4,1 por ciento el próximo año, desde el 6,1 por ciento actual, y permanecería por debajo del 4 por ciento en los años siguientes.



Con los demócratas en control de ambas Cámaras del Congreso, Biden enfrenta algunas de las mejores probabilidades de cualquier presidente reciente en términos de aprobar su presupuesto en el Congreso. Las probabilidades serán particularmente altas si Biden puede llegar a un acuerdo sobre su plan de infraestructura, al que el Partido Republicano se ha resistido hasta ahora.
Si se aprueba en su forma actual, el gobierno federal gastaría lo que equivale a casi una cuarta parte de la producción económica total del país cada año durante la próxima década.


----------



## L'omertá (27 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> *Biden presenta un presupuesto de $ 6 billones que elevará el gasto federal al nivel más alto posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial*
> POR TYLER DURDEN
> JUEVES, 27 DE MAYO DE 2021-08: 15 A. M.
> Los futuros de las acciones estadounidenses se dispararon el jueves por la mañana cuando el presidente Biden dio a conocer su primer presupuesto federal, *que exige que el gobierno gaste 6 billones de dólares en el año fiscal 2022, con un gasto anual total que aumentará a 8,2 billones de dólares para 2031.*
> ...





No me canso , la musikita es pegadiza.


----------



## dmb001 (27 May 2021)

Con eso casi pagaríamos la deuda de España


----------



## timi (27 May 2021)

La nueva "normalidad".







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





@antorob 
solo te pido una cosa , no borres el bloc ,,,, en poco tiempo saldrán gilipollas de debajo de las piedras diciendo que no se podía de zaver ,,, 
tu bloc cerrara muchas bocas.


----------



## antorob (27 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> La nueva "normalidad".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola timi.

No hay que engañarse. Los post del blog, son pensamientos en voz alta de lo que llevamos viendo en este foro y en los foros del pico del petróleo, con una mano de pintura para actualizar.

El resto del mundo, es decir el 99,9999....9%, o no tiene ni idea de la verdadera situación o si ha oído campanas, cree que las autoridades políticas y los tecnólogos, resolverán los problemas. La confianza en el sistema, por desconocimiento o por convicción en el progreso humano es ilimitada, con unos pocos escépticos, que encima nos leemos entre nosotros.

No voy a borrar el blog, pero tampoco creo que llegue a ningún sitio estar llorando todo el día.

Saludos.

PD. Para mi, es la forma de expresar mis dudas, a la vez que utilizarlo de hemeroteca y de intercambio con otras personas.


----------



## FranMen (27 May 2021)

No se si habéis visto lo del cierre del espacio aéreo entre Europa y Bielorrusia, se ha sumado Rusia y, aquí viene lo gordo, se están planteando también cerrar el terrestre (y yo me barrunto el marítimo) El 90% de las mercancías que, por vía terrestre, llegan a Europa, desde China, son por Bielorrusia.
Veo un canal de Suez II, caos y parón hasta que se reorganicen las rutas


----------



## frankie83 (27 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay como ver la cantidad de 8 reales con resellos chinos que acaban en subastas


----------



## FranMen (27 May 2021)

Exacto, estamos esperando, esa es la gran diferencia con LB


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2021)

timi dijo:


> La nueva "normalidad".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 May 2021)

GUÍA PARA INVERTIR EN PLATA Y ORO (MALONEY) EN PDF:



https://blcuniversity.org/mt-content/uploads/2020/06/guiaparainvertirenoroyplata-es-completo.pdf


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 May 2021)

Elocuente






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (28 May 2021)

La USMint poniendo por escrito que hay ESCASEZ DE PLATA MUNDIAL.
Veis? También hay becarios en Usa que escriben cartas a clientes.


----------



## FranMen (28 May 2021)

Reliquia bárbara:








Arqueólogos encuentran la pieza de oro más antigua del sureste de Alemania


Se trata de un anillo espiral de hace 3.800 años que fue hallado en la tumba de una mujer.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## IvanRios (28 May 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Eso está claro y está pasando, pero al mismo tiempo está la manipulación y hasta que punto pueden seguir haciéndose



Sí, porque a parte de que las subidas del oro son un reflejo de las devaluaciones del Fiat, tenemos como comentas el tema de la manipulación del precio. Y la farsa llegará a su fin.


----------



## timi (28 May 2021)




----------



## FranMen (28 May 2021)

Un buen motivo para permitir la existencia de las criptomonedas y para después acabar con ellas:
" Creo que el establecimiento ha promovido Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas para hacer que las monedas digitales sean populares y ampliamente aceptadas por todos. Esto allana el camino para la abolición del papel moneda físico y la introducción de las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales, o CDBC. Una vez que esos nuevos CDBC estén en su lugar y sean aceptados universalmente, ya no tendrán necesidad de criptomonedas. "




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




________________________________________________________________________________
Cuando creería yo en las criptomonedas: cuando se convirtieran en algo estable (a mayor o menor tasa de cambio), justo lo contrario del motivo que aducen los bitcoiñeros para invertir.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2021)

DSM pension fund invests 5% in gold


The fund said it invests in physical gold which is stored at a Swiss bank




www.ipe.com





Fondo de pensiones holandés diversificará un 5% de sus activos en oro. Poco a poco irán uniéndose más fondos de pensiones. Estamos cerca de mínimos históricos en lo que se refiere al porcentaje que ocupa el oro respecto al resto de activos:




El oro apenas supone un 0,5% del total por lo que hay mucho margen. Nótese que entre el año 2000 y el 2012 se triplicó esa proporción y el precio se multiplicó por cinco.

Si llegásemos al 1,5% de oro respecto al total de activos (3 veces más que ahora) no sería extraño que el precio se multiplicase por cinco igual que la vez anterior. Si volviéramos a valores de los años 60, un 5% de oro respecto al total de activos, sería 10 veces más de lo que hay ahora...

Antes de que la codicia nuble la razón, recordar que el precio expresado en una unidad de cuenta que pierde valor con el tiempo, no quiere decir nada por si mismo. Lo relevante es la capacidad adquisitiva del oro respecto al resto de activos (inmuebles, acciones, bonos...). Creo que ya conocéis esta página que tiene diferentes activos medidos en oro:





__





True Prices Measured in Gold






pricedingold.com


----------



## IvanRios (28 May 2021)

Peak gold

*La producción mundial de oro comenzará a declinar en 2024, después de tocar techo*


26 mayo, 2021














*Un informe del Gobierno australiano estima que la producción mundial de oro llegará a su cifra máxima en 2024, con 3.807 toneladas. A partir de ese año, la reducción del grado de concentración del mineral y el aumento de los costes operativos provocarán una caída progresiva de la cantidad de oro extraída en el mundo.*
Según el *Departamento de Industria, Ciencia, Energía y Recursos *(*DISER*, por sus siglas en inglés) del Gobierno australiano, *la producción mundial de oro cayó un 3,9% en 2020, hasta las 3.401 toneladas*.
De cara a este año, las previsiones de este organismo apuntan a un crecimiento interanual del *5,5%*, para una producción total de *3.588 toneladas*. En *2022*, la cifra será de *3.696 toneladas, un 3%* más; y en *2023, de 3.769 toneladas, un 2%* más.
En este aumento de la producción a partir de 2022 va a tener mucho que ver el despliegue global de *vacunas contra el Covid-19*, que permitirá minimizar las interrupciones de la producción como las que se registraron en varios países durante el año 2020.
También se espera para este año *la recuperación de la producción minera de oro en América Central y del Sur, y África*, tras las grandes pérdidas sufridas el año pasado.
La producción de oro de *México crecerá un 24% en 2021*, hasta las *128 toneladas*; la de *Perú, un 35%*, hasta *136 toneladas*; y la de *Sudáfrica*, un *24%*, hasta las *124 toneladas* de metal.
Según el informe de este departamento, la sólida cartera de proyectos existentes en *Australia y Canadá* va a permitir *aumentar la producción mundial *de oro a corto plazo, con las compañías mineras centrándose en la expansión y ampliación de la vida útil de las minas existentes.
Las previsiones del DISER también aventuran *que Australia superará a China como el mayor productor mundial de oro* en este mismo año *2021*, con *384 toneladas*, gracias al impacto positivo de la subida de precio del oro, que permite la explotación de yacimientos que antes no eran económicamente rentables.

En cambio, *China* se verá afectada por el impacto de una regulación medioambiental mucho más estricta, que reducirá su producción anual a *370 toneladas* a final de año.
En *2024* se alcanzará el momento de mayor producción de oro de toda la historia, con *3.807 toneladas*. A partir de ahí, el informe estima que la producción *decrecerá a un ritmo del 0,8% anual en 2025 y 2026*, hasta las *3.746 toneladas* este último año, debido a la reducción de la concentración de oro en el mineral y al aumento de los costes operativos.
Según el informe, el número de *minas que dejarán de ser rentables* se espera que crezca desde el *5% en 2021 hasta el 10% en 2026*. Debido a ello, aumentará el cierre de explotaciones y se reducirá la producción global de oro.
Desde DISER consideran que una mina de oro es económicamente rentable si sus costes ‘todo incluido’ (AISC, por sus siglas en inglés) están por debajo del precio medio del oro. Si lo superan, se considera que la mina no es rentable.


----------



## FranMen (28 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Peak gold
> 
> *La producción mundial de oro comenzará a declinar en 2024, después de tocar techo*
> 
> ...



No veo fácil calcular el peak gold. Por un lado, si el petroleo se encarece mucho aumentarán los costes. Por otro si sube el precio como estiman algunos foreros compensará minar zonas con menor rendimiento. Por otro lado la crisis del COVID aún no ha escrito su último capítulo.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2021)

El BiS avisa de que las divisas digitales pueden generar un terremoto en el sistema monetario


La rápida digitalización de los medios de pago (tarjeta, bizum, móvil...) y la economía está permitiendo también que se produzca una revolución en el propio dinero. Las criptomonedas son cada vez más populares y empiezan a gozar de cierta aceptación entre algunas empresas (forma de pago) e...



www.eleconomista.es





-El BiS cree que algunos países o regiones pueden perder la soberanía monetaria.

-"Se crearán áreas monetarias digitales no vinculadas a países o lugares"

-Si la banca central no actúa, el dinero privado podría interferir en la política monetaria

Estas son las conclusiones del BIS sobre la introducción de las CBDCs en el sistema monetario. El papel original está linkado en el artículo.

La introducción de las CBDCs va a suponer un cambio de las reglas de juego y creará nuevas "fronteras monetarias" en función de la divisa que se utilice en esa zona.

La política monetaria puede volverse inefectiva si la población usa un medio de pago diferente al emitido por el banco central.

Sigo pensando lo mismo, en este nuevo escenario las divisas (públicas o privadas) han de competir entre sí para captar usuarios fuera de las fronteras del emisor.

La competencia se debería producir principalmente en la función de reserva de valor de la divisa ya que la función de medio de pago es difícil mejorarla entre los diferentes soportes que competirán por su trozo de pastel. Competirán medios de pago capaces de ofrecer inmediatez en la validación de la transacción (BTC y criptos en general excluidas por sus limitaciones para validar transacciones).

Viene un terremoto monetario que obligará a redefinir el valor de las diferentes divisas (y los bonos de los países que las emiten) en función de las áreas monetarias que vayan surgiendo. Algunas desaparecerán por el camino, las que tengan respaldo en oro aguantarán el terremoto que se avecina.

Mientras tanto, la fed bate récords con el volumen de reverse repos con los que intentan retirar liquidez del sistema para combatir la inflación sin subir los tipos de interés:









Fed reverse repo volume hits record high


The amount of money flowing into the U.S. Federal Reserve's reverse repurchase (RRP) facility hit an all-time high of $485 billion on Thursday, further pressuring key short-term interest rates, which risk falling below zero.




www.reuters.com





Las importaciones Chinas a través de Hong Kong aumentan fuertemente a máximos de tres años:









UPDATE 1-China's April net gold imports via Hong Kong near 3-year peak


China's net gold imports via Hong Kong jumped in April from the previous month to the highest since June 2018, as demand from the world's top bullion consumer staged a strong rebound from last year's pandemic slump.




www.reuters.com





A parte de Hong Kong, China importa oro a través de más canales como Shanghái o Peking.


----------



## TradingMetales (28 May 2021)

7000 nuevos miembros en WSS en 1 día. Casi el 10%. Esa es la noticia que más me ha alucinado hoy. 89300 simios.


----------



## angel220 (28 May 2021)

Noticia o chascarrillo 28 de mayo 2021, enlazando con lo que decía/s Spielzeug, sobre las refinerías de Suiza y los movimientos.


BOE Gold Commands High Premium, Signals Central Bank Buying (para los que ya no pueden ver Bloomberg)

BOE Gold Commands High Premium, Signals Central Bank Buying (Bloomberg)

El oro de BOE exige una prima alta y señala la compra del banco central


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> Noticia o chascarrillo 28 de mayo 2021, enlazando con lo que decía/s Spielzeug, sobre las refinerías de Suiza y los movimientos.
> 
> 
> BOE Gold Commands High Premium, Signals Central Bank Buying (para los que ya no pueden ver Bloomberg)
> ...



SI eso es cierto, es señal de que el BIS empieza a operar siguiendo con las nuevas reglas de juego monetario y pasa de acciones concertadas para contener el precio del oro (vendiendo o manipulando el precio) para pasar a comprar oro con el que apoyar las CBDCs cuya coordinación pretende controlar.

La musica ha dejado de sonar, las sillas estan ocupadas por los principales actores pero todavia falta lo mejor... ver si todo el oro que no se tenga en fisico y dentro del territorio del banco central realmente está donde se supone que debe estar (EEUU e Inglaterra como custodios de las reservas del resto de paises) y viene el tORO para ver que hay debajo de las mesas de juego:



Señores, el precio del oro se tiene que redefinir en breves, hagan sus ultimas compras que cualquier dia se cierra el mercado y se abrira con nuevo precio tal y como el propio fixing de Londres establece.

He abierto un hilo en el principal:









El BIS avisa: viene un TERREMOTO monetario


https://www.eleconomista.es/mercados-cotizaciones/noticias/11238943/05/21/El-BiS-avisa-de-que-las-divisas-digitales-pueden-generar-un-terremoto-en-el-sistema-monetario.html -El BiS cree que algunos países o regiones pueden perder la soberanía monetaria. -"Se crearán áreas monetarias digitales...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## L'omertá (28 May 2021)

Pues de momento la cosa parece tranquila.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pues de momento la cosa parece tranquila.



Si, como el 14 de agosto de 1971... todo estaba tranquilo y al dia siguiente salio en la tele un señor a dar la noticia.

El fixing de Londres establece que en caso de shock del mercado no se reabre hasta que haya un nuevo precio para el oro. Un día de estos se cierra el chiringuito, el precio es lo de menos. El 14 de agosto de 1971 la onza de oro seguia con el mismo precio de 35 dolares.

Edito: no quiero decir que mañana vaya a salir un señor diciendo que se cierran los mercados de oro hasta nueva orden. Quiero decir que siendo una decisióin politica no sabemos cuando ocurrira y que el precio del oro no va a ser necesariamente la señal para poder anticipar el dia exacto


----------



## L'omertá (28 May 2021)

No me acojones


----------



## TradingMetales (28 May 2021)

Me parece curioso que si tanta plata hay en el mundo, escasee en EEUU antes que el oro. Eso me lleva a concluir que efectivamente, la plata es más escasa que el oro. Tanto en superficie como en temas de precio.

de la noticia nadie ha dicho nada, sólo una web de numismática que recibió un email de la casa de la moneda, la dejo traducida, que vi que otro forero se adelantó en la mañana:









U.S. Mint Postpones Pre-Orders for Remaining Morgan, Peace Dollars


Editor's Note: Following is an email statement from the U.S. Mint regarding pre-orders of the remaining 2021 Morgan and Peace silver dollars, sent to industry




www.numismaticnews.net













_*Nota del editor:* A continuación se muestra una declaración por correo electrónico de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. Con respecto a los pedidos anticipados de los dólares de plata restantes de Morgan y Peace de 2021, enviada a la prensa de la industria la mañana del 28 de mayo._

*La Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos pospone las ventanas de preorden para los dólares de plata Morgan y Peace restantes de 2021*

La Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos se compromete a brindar la mejor experiencia en línea posible a sus clientes. La escasez mundial de plata ha impulsado la demanda de muchos de nuestros productos numismáticos y de lingotes a niveles récord. La Casa de la Moneda siente este nivel de demanda de manera más aguda durante el lanzamiento del producto inicial de artículos numismáticos.

Más recientemente, en la ventana de pedidos anticipados para 2021 Morgan Silver Dollars con marca privada de Carson City (21XC) y marca privada de Nueva Orleans (21XD), el extraordinario volumen de tráfico web provocó que un número significativo de clientes de Mint experimentaran anomalías en el sitio web que dieron como resultado su incapacidad para completar transacciones.

Con el fin de rectificar adecuadamente la situación, la Casa de la Moneda está posponiendo las ventanas de pedidos anticipados para los dólares de plata Morgan y Peace restantes de 2021 que originalmente estaban programados para el 1 de junio (dólares Morgan golpeados en Denver (21XG) y San Francisco (21XF)). y el 7 de junio (el dólar Morgan golpeó Filadelfia (21XE) y el dólar de la paz (21XH)).

Si bien es un inconveniente para muchos, este retraso deliberado le dará a Mint el tiempo necesario para obtener las herramientas de gestión del tráfico web para mejorar la experiencia del usuario. *Como la demanda de plata sigue siendo mayor que la oferta, la realidad es tal que no todo el mundo podrá comprar una moneda.* Sin embargo, estamos seguros de que durante el aplazamiento podremos mejorar en gran medida nuestra capacidad para ofrecer la experiencia de US Mint más positiva que nuestros clientes merecen. Anunciaremos las fechas de lanzamiento revisadas de los pedidos anticipados lo antes posible.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No me acojones



Si es cierto lo que dice la noticia y el BIS está comprando oro en nombre de otros bancos centrales es un cambio de paradigma. Por ahora son rumores pero tiene sentido que este ocurriendo:

_Los lingotes en las reservas del Banco de Inglaterra en Londres, uno de los depósitos más grandes del mundo, se almacenan y venden en nombre de otros bancos centrales y comerciales, en lugar de ser propiedad del propio BOE. Por lo general, se cotiza a unos pocos centavos la onza del metal que se encuentra en otras bóvedas de Londres administradas por bancos comerciales como JPMorgan Chase & Co.

Pero la semana pasada, el oro vendido por el BOE se cotizó hasta 50 centavos por encima de los precios de referencia de Londres, según los comerciantes de lingotes. Estas primas están impulsadas, al menos en parte, por la compra al Banco de Pagos Internacionales, que comercializa regularmente el metal en nombre de los bancos centrales del mundo, dijo una persona con conocimiento directo, que pidió no ser identificada porque la información no es pública. .

El BIS compró hasta 1 millón de onzas de metal BOE de varios bancos comerciales con una prima de 30 a 40 centavos recientemente, dijo una persona. La prima del oro en el BOE subió hasta 50 centavos la onza a fines de la semana pasada antes de disminuir a alrededor de 20 a 40 centavos, según los comerciantes de lingotes. Eso se compara con un rango de cero a 20 centavos durante circunstancias normales, dijeron los comerciantes.

Una portavoz del BIS se negó a comentar, citando la confidencialidad del cliente. El BOE declinó hacer comentarios.

La compra puede ser una señal de que uno o varios bancos centrales están aumentando sus reservas de oro, dijeron comerciantes de lingotes._


El BIS, en teoria, coordina las acciones de los diferentes bancos centrales en los temas relevantes. En la practica muchos de sus miembros siguen sus propios intereses. Con el FMI igual. Incluso dentro del Banco Central Europeo, sus propios bancos centrales, en los temas relacionados con el oro, hacen lo que les da la gana (normalmente repatriarlo como han hecho varios bancos centrales europeos en preparacion para el terremoto).

Como ejemplo, el primer acuerdo europeo en relacion al oro, diversos bancos centrales de varios paises Europeos siguiendo recomendaciones de BCE y del FMI acordaron ventas concertadas de oro con el objetivo no declarado de contener su precio (uno de tantos intentos que ha habido coordinados en ultima instancia por el BIS):









Joint statement on gold


Joint statement on gold




www.ecb.europa.eu





Vendieron todos los firmantes tal y como habian acordado? España si que vendió en virtud a esos acuerdos pero, por ejemplo, Francia no. Francia tiene tradicion de romper este tipo de acuerdos: fue la primera en salirse en la London Gold Pool (acuerdo entre bancos centrales para contener el precio del oro) y su amenaza de repatriar todo su oro fue lo que obligo a EEUU a declarar la inconvertibilidad del dolar en oro en 1971.

Está por ver si el BIS realmente esta en posicion de gestionar las compras de los diferentes bancos centrales de forma ordenada o se convierte en un salvese quien pueda que obligue a cerrar temporalmente el mercado. Yo apuesto por lo segundo, esta en juego la soberania monetaria de los diferentes bancos centrales por lo que es muy probable que alguno deserte de las compras gestionadas a traves del BIS y busque otros medios para conseguir oro que hagan inutil el intento del BIS de coordinar las compras de los diferentes paises para que se produzcan de forma ordenada. Si no hay coordinacion es posible que tengan que cerrar el mercado para negociar un nuevo precio.

Cuando? Puede ser mañana mismo, la situacion real solo la saben los propios interesados...


----------



## IvanRios (28 May 2021)

* "Las criptomonedas causarán la próxima crisis financiera", afirma un jefe de metales preciosos *
El director general de Metalla Royalty & Streaming, Brett Heath, ha advertido que las criptomonedas "causarán la próxima crisis financiera" y ha cuestionado el verdadero valor intrínseco de Bitcoin.
2978 





Noticias 
El director general de la empresa de royalties y streaming de metales preciosos Metalla Royalty & Streaming,* Brett Heath, ha advertido que las criptomonedas "causarán la próxima crisis financiera"*.
Metalla Royalty & Streaming es una empresa con sede en Canadá, fundada en 1983, y que tiene un valor neto actual de casi $500 millones. *Metalla ofrece exposición a metales preciosos a través de royalties y streams de oro y plata*.

*Andreessen Horowitz lidera una ronda de inversión de USD 40 millones en una plataforma de trading de criptomonedas*
En declaraciones al medio de noticias financieras Kitco News el 28 de mayo, *Heath comparó las criptomonedas con la caída inducida por la tecnología a principios de la década de 2000 y la crisis hipotecaria de 2008*, señalando que:


> “Cuando uno mira hacia atrás en las últimas décadas y observa todas las crisis financieras que han ocurrido, todas tienen un par de cosas en común. Y una de ellas es la adopción masiva de un nuevo producto financiero o una nueva tecnología que no se entiende muy bien.”



"Si rebobinamos hasta la crisis hipotecaria de 2008 [...] *Tuvimos la adopción masiva de valores respaldados por hipotecas, obligaciones de deuda colateralizada. Y una vez que el público adoptó este nuevo producto financiero, se desplomó, lo que supuso un gran problema"*, añadió.

*HeyTrade elige a TrueLayer para incorporar el open banking a su plataforma de inversión*
*El director general describió las criptomonedas como una "licencia para que el sector privado imprima dinero"*, ya que cuestionó la cantidad de liquidez que se ha inyectado en el mercado desde principios de 2020.
*Heath estableció una comparación con el M1 de Estados Unidos *-el dinero líquido total en circulación- *y señaló que desde enero de 2020, el M1 "ha aumentado cuatro veces y medio"*. Según la Reserva Federal, el M1 pasó de $4,018 billones en enero de 2020, a unos $18,935 billones en abril de 2021. Heath subrayó que:


> “Es un aumento extraordinario y en un periodo de tiempo muy corto. Pero si se miran las criptomonedas utilizando la capitalización total del criptomercado, es más de diez veces.”



*A Heath parece preocuparle el riesgo sistémico de la inversión masiva en una clase de activos que, en su opinión, no tiene "ningún valor intrínseco"*, y cuyo resultado final sería una venta similar a la crisis tecnológica de principios de la década de 2000:
"Cuando se elimina esa cantidad de capital de los monederos digitales de todo el mundo,* es mejor creer que se van a sentir algunas repercusiones financieras importantes"*, dijo.

*1inch se integra con Mercuryo, permitiendo comprar activos DeFi con dinero fiat*
*El defensor de los metales preciosos parece no inmutarse ante las predicciones de que el Bitcoin superará al oro como depósito de valor*. También cuestionó la noción de que la oferta máxima de 21 millones de Bitcoin le da escasez o valor, y señaló otras criptomonedas de menor valor que están respaldadas por lo que, según él, es una tecnología mejor:


> “¿Qué pasa con los otros 10,000 tokens y monedas relacionados con las criptomonedas que existen hoy en día, muchos de los cuales tienen mejor tecnología, mejor privacidad y utilizan una tonelada de energía menos?”



*"Cuando hay tanto, ¿cuál es el valor o cuál es realmente ese valor intrínseco?"*, añadió


----------



## frankie83 (28 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> * "Las criptomonedas causarán la próxima crisis financiera", afirma un jefe de metales preciosos *
> El director general de Metalla Royalty & Streaming, Brett Heath, ha advertido que las criptomonedas "causarán la próxima crisis financiera" y ha cuestionado el verdadero valor intrínseco de Bitcoin.
> 2978
> 
> ...



Pues justo ahora he entrado al hilo de roubini y todos diciendo.. “por que el lo diga”, “y caja rural qué?” Parece que esté subforo es uno de los pocos reductos donde encontrar información interesante y no opiniones sesgadas


----------



## timi (28 May 2021)

*LA EXPONENCIALIDAD CONDUCE A LA FINALIDAD*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 27 DE MAYO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS382 
A medida que los desarrollos tecnológicos y los mercados se vuelven parabólicos, observamos a muchos “expertos” del mercado, incluso inteligentes, que pronostican que ahora estamos en una era económica exponencial. Por eso, muchos creen que esto continuará para siempre. Esta es la actitud típica en los niveles más altos del mercado y la economía y garantiza que ¡ *ESTO NO TERMINARÁ BIEN!*
Claramente, es una absoluta tontería creer que la expansión exponencial basada en déficits, deudas y dinero falso es el comienzo de una nueva era. Cualquiera que estudie la economía y la historia de los mercados sabe que los movimientos exponenciales indican el final de una era y no el comienzo. Como he dicho repetidamente, la historia es nuestro mejor maestro y rima y se repite. Y la historia ahora nos da terribles advertencias.
*¿ESTAMOS EN UN CAMBIO DE PARADIGMA?*
Pero por alguna razón, los seres humanos siempre extrapolan las tendencias actuales, ya sea el crecimiento de la población o los repuntes del mercado de valores. Sabemos por declaraciones en cimas históricas como 1929, 1987 o 2000 que cualquiera, desde políticos hasta inversionistas en ese momento, cree que la tendencia continuará para siempre y que el mundo ha hecho un cambio de paradigma.
Muchos mercados e inversiones están aumentando exponencialmente y muy pocos pronostican el fin de este estado eufórico.
*¿POBLACIÓN GLOBAL A LA MITAD?*
Comencemos con la población mundial. Durante miles de años, vimos un crecimiento muy lento y constante, como muestra el siguiente gráfico. A mediados de la década de 1850, la población mundial alcanzó los mil millones.







Desde mediados del siglo XIX, hemos visto un crecimiento exponencial de la población y ahora somos casi 8 mil millones de personas en la tierra.
La energía y el petróleo, en particular, desempeñan un papel importante en este crecimiento, lo que lleva a aumentos en la producción de alimentos, la industrialización, una mejor atención médica para las personas, etc.
*LA LEY EXPONENCIAL DE COMPUESTOS*
La ley de Moore, primero vinculada a los transistores, es una proyección de tendencias históricas. La falacia de estas proyecciones es que asumen que la misma tendencia continuará para siempre, ya sea que se relacione con la población o con los mercados de valores.
La vieja fábula del inventor del tablero de ajedrez nos dice cuán poco entendidos son los movimientos exponenciales. El rey prometió al inventor una recompensa por inventar el juego de ajedrez. El inventor pidió un solo grano de arroz en el primer cuadrado del tablero de ajedrez, dos en el segundo, cuatro en el tercero y así sucesivamente. El rey pensó que esta solicitud era fácil y económica de cumplir. Poco entendía el rey la ley exponencial de la capitalización. Porque una vez que se alcanzó el cuadrado 64, se necesitaron 18 quintillones de granos. Esta cantidad excedió la producción total del reino. Entonces, en lugar de obtener su recompensa, el inventor fue asesinado por engañar a su rey.
Cuanto más tiempo ha durado una tendencia, más permanente parece ser. La explosión del crecimiento demográfico no parece reversible. Pero el período de la peste negra a mediados del 1300 nos mostró cómo la población puede reducirse rápidamente a la mitad. Este fue el caso en Europa y probablemente también en el resto del mundo.
Así que los movimientos exponenciales siempre terminan y también este. Es probable que las razones de la próxima "corrección" sean una combinación de las causas del gráfico anterior.
*LOS MOVIMIENTOS EXPONENCIALES TRABAJAN EN REVERSA*
Así como los movimientos exponenciales hacia arriba son espectaculares, también lo son las reversiones. Y aunque pocas personas lo entienden, los movimientos exponenciales siempre se invierten, al menos temporalmente. El problema es que la reversión es siempre más rápida, más violenta y más espeluznante que el avance.
Una corrección de la población mundial de 8 a 4 mil millones sería totalmente natural desde un punto de vista estadístico. Obviamente, sería devastador para el mundo. Pero si el avance de mil millones de habitantes tomó 170 años, la "corrección" podría tomar al menos la mitad de eso, digamos 85 años. Solo los historiadores del futuro le dirán al mundo lo que realmente sucedió.
Como indica el gráfico siguiente, el crecimiento económico está totalmente vinculado a la disponibilidad de petróleo.
El gráfico muestra que el PIB per cápita mundial (desde 1968) crece en consonancia con el consumo y, por tanto, también con la disponibilidad de petróleo. Dado que es probable que la producción de petróleo disminuya a largo plazo, también lo hará el crecimiento económico. Esto está totalmente en línea con la opinión que he expresado en muchos artículos y entrevistas, a saber, que estamos al final de un ciclo económico importante de al menos 300 años y tal vez más.







Es poco probable que la energía renovable reemplace a los combustibles fósiles durante mucho, mucho tiempo, incluso si esta es una opinión políticamente incómoda para los activistas del control climático. Lo que muy pocos se dan cuenta es que la mayoría de las fuentes de energía renovable son muy costosas y también todas dependen de los combustibles fósiles, ya sean automóviles eléctricos, turbinas eólicas o paneles solares.
*MOVIMIENTOS BURSÁTILES EXPONENCIALES*
Si miramos algunos movimientos *exponenciales* más recientes en el mercado de valores, han sido espectaculares.
*MOVIMIENTOS EXPONENCIALES QUE NO TERMINAN BIEN*













Los movimientos anteriores han exagerado enormemente el efecto de las nuevas tecnologías. Una vez que se ha digerido un nuevo invento, crece en consonancia con el mercado en su conjunto. Tome el volante que fue revolucionario en ese momento. Fué inventado. Aún así, hoy en día ciertamente no se valora como una prima. Por lo tanto, el valor de las nuevas tecnologías solo supera al mercado durante un período limitado y los movimientos anteriores verán correcciones importantes de mucho más del 50%.
*BITCOIN - ALGO PODRÍA SER MÁS EXPONENCIAL*
Si invirtió $ 1,000 en Bitcoin a $ 0.08 en 2010, habría tenido $ 800 millones en el pico de $ 65,000 en abril. Hoy en día serían $ 400 millones a $ 32,500, así que es fácil llegar y desaparecer rápidamente.







Obviamente, una mercancía con tal volatilidad nunca puede reemplazar al dinero. Y los bancos centrales tampoco lo permitirían. Los frenesí especulativos pueden durar más de lo esperado.
Entonces, Bitcoin podría llegar a $ 1 millón o podría ir a CERO. No es la mejor de las probabilidades. *Y ciertamente Bitcoin no tiene nada que ver con la preservación de la riqueza.*
*BITCOIN VS ORO*



Bitcoin ha sido una inversión especulativa espectacular y los primeros inversores han hecho grandes fortunas. Como todas las manías exponenciales, es probable que acabe en lágrimas. Pero para los inversores inteligentes que ahora se han diversificado en oro físico y algo de plata, han logrado obtener lo mejor de ambos mundos.
Dudo que Bitcoin continúe superando al oro. Pero incluso si lo hiciera, esta es una inversión binaria que teóricamente podría llegar a $ 1 millón en una manía especulativa continua o podría llegar a cero, lo que es más probable en mi opinión.
*LA EXPONENCIALIDAD LLEVA A LA FINALIDAD*
Como se muestra arriba, la población mundial junto con muchos mercados e instrumentos financieros ahora se están moviendo exponencialmente. Los movimientos exponenciales hacia arriba casi sin excepción terminan con un movimiento hacia abajo de la misma magnitud. *Entonces esto terminará mal.
Con las deudas y los déficits ahora exponenciales, el oro seguirá reflejando la destrucción del dinero fiduciario tal como lo ha hecho durante varios milenios.
Más importante aún, el oro es la mejor forma de preservación de la riqueza por excelencia, como nos enseña la historia.*
_Fuente original: GoldSwitzerland_


----------



## L'omertá (28 May 2021)




----------



## estupeharto (28 May 2021)




----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2021)

¿Quién estará detrás, qué traman, a dónde nos llevarán?
Teslas, btcoños, amazones, virus&vacunas, ....


----------



## antoniussss (29 May 2021)

creo que puse en este hilo sobre que me habían parado en Aduanas unos lingotes de GameStop de plata.

Nada, contacté con UPS para que me tramitaran el despacho, me mandaron el formulario y en 4 días los tenía en casa.

La cosa es que hoy me mandan un emilio diciendo que aduanas ha dicho que hay que pagar IVA (normal, totalmente previsto) y que tengo 3 dias maximo para responder o devolveran el pedido desde aduanas...... les he repsondido ¿? si ya me lo habéis entregao! xD


----------



## kikepm (29 May 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> "Si rebobinamos hasta la crisis hipotecaria de 2008 [...] Tuvimos la adopción masiva de valores respaldados por hipotecas, obligaciones de deuda colateralizada. *Y una vez que el público adoptó este nuevo producto financiero, se desplomó*, lo que supuso un gran problema", añadió.



Esta narrativa fantasiosa nunca antes la había oido. Al menos puede afirmarse que es un tipo original.

A ver si lo he entendido bien. Alguien inventa nuevos instrumentos y derivados financieros con subyacentes hipotecarios, y en el momento en que el público en general los compra, de repente, así sin más, va el mercado y se desploma.

Los excesos monetarios desde 2001 y la burbuja inmobiliaria que le siguió solo pasaban por ahí


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2021)

70.000 son los que dan la cara pero lo importante es cuántos son realmente, es igual que en burbuja, cuántos escriben y cuántos leen/actúan sin opinar ni registrarse


----------



## kikepm (29 May 2021)

Si la retienen, esto es, si limitan las ventas aún disponiendo de plata, lo único que van a conseguir es que la gente crea que hay escasez, lo que motivará a comprar más, no menos, a los precios actuales.


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2021)




----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (29 May 2021)

Hilo mítico.

Análisis que son como maná del conocimiento brotando de un manantial.


Mi crítica constructiva es:

- La Economía ya está tan pervertida, que en términos prácticos dejó de ser una Ciencia. Es más de hecho, la Ciencia dejó de ser Ciencia.

Esta "Economía" "Cuántica" está supeditada a una Agenda. Y harán lo que sea para que responda a esa agenda.

¿Qué agenda? La de unos n 4 r 1 g 0 n 3 s queriendo exterminar la Luz, ergo los Blancos.

Hay que analizar desde esa óptica, no tanto desde la extinta "Ciencia" "Económica".


Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> creo que puse en este hilo sobre que me habían parado en Aduanas unos lingotes de GameStop de plata.
> 
> Nada, contacté con UPS para que me tramitaran el despacho, me mandaron el formulario y en 4 días los tenía en casa.
> 
> La cosa es que hoy me mandan un emilio diciendo que aduanas ha dicho que hay que pagar IVA (normal, totalmente previsto) y que tengo 3 dias maximo para responder o devolveran el pedido desde aduanas...... les he repsondido ¿? si ya me lo habéis entregao! xD




A mi me paso algo similar pero con mas peculiaridades.

El caso es que me llamaron no me mandaron ninguna carta, les dije que procedieran a devolver que no pagaba nada, varios años han pasado de aquel dantesco capitulo.


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2021)

Precisamente aquí te voy a comparar con las criptos, ¿cuánta gente crees que hay invirtiendo en ellas? ¿Más o menos que en MPs? Mira la subida que han pegado con esa gente


----------



## frankie83 (30 May 2021)

El puto amo este Garau! Diría que hasta ha superato la mítica mierda en lata o el water de Duchamp, una obra que puede ser icónica de este siglo xxi y de su vacío, institucional y a todos los niveles, una obra permeada del zeitgeist de su tiempo


----------



## joalan (30 May 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola timi.
> 
> No hay que engañarse. Los post del blog, son pensamientos en voz alta de lo que llevamos viendo en este foro y en los foros del pico del petróleo, con una mano de pintura para actualizar.
> 
> ...



Esa es una actitud humana. Todos sabemos que vamos a morir, y sin embargo vivimos como si no fuera a ocurrir. Cuando algo escapa a tu alcance, y no se puede hacer nada para cambiarlo, no queda mucha más opción que seguir viviendo como si no pasara nada. Y cuando vaya ocurriendo lo que tenga que ocurrir, se irá afrontando.


----------



## estupeharto (30 May 2021)

Todo el mundo sabe que las cristos son la genuina reserva de valor.
Pero han aparecido algunos metales en escena en los últimos meses.
Vienen en dos colores a elegir. Tienen pinta de pegar fuerte, no sé yo...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que las cristos son la genuina reserva de valor.
> Pero han aparecido algunos metales en escena en los últimos meses.
> Vienen en dos colores a elegir. Tienen pinta de pegar fuerte, no sé yo...





Yo no se que va a pasar pero de momento dos onzas de oro han caido en esta semana gracias a las cristos, le voy pillando el truco a toda esta mierda, no hay dia que no aprenda algo, ire pasando ganancias al oro por si las moscas, tampoco quiero embribonarme dejar las ganancias todas en cristos cada vez mas y mas, llegar un dia, levantarme y ver que valen 0.

Aunque de momento me pasa lo contrario cada vez que vendo algo al dia siguiente es perder pelo viendo lo que ha subido la puta mierda que he vendido.


----------



## L'omertá (31 May 2021)

La inflación de mayo en España sube al 2,7% anual y escala a máximos de cuatro años


El Índice de Precios de Consumo (IPC) subió un 0,4% en mayo en relación al mes anterior y situó su tasa interanual en el 2,7%, cinco décimas por encima de la de abril, según los datos avanzados publicados este lunes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).



www.eleconomista.es





Creo que necesito alguna moneda más.


----------



## Furillo (31 May 2021)




----------



## FranMen (31 May 2021)

__





El patrón oro, el verdadero protagonista del cuento del Mago de Oz






www.eleconomista.es


----------



## frankie83 (31 May 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> La inflación de mayo en España sube al 2,7% anual y escala a máximos de cuatro años
> 
> 
> El Índice de Precios de Consumo (IPC) subió un 0,4% en mayo en relación al mes anterior y situó su tasa interanual en el 2,7%, cinco décimas por encima de la de abril, según los datos avanzados publicados este lunes por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).
> ...



Si claro, es que la cosa se pone caliente









La investigación sobre el virus agrava las fricciones entre Estados Unidos y China


Biden enfoca el pulso con el régimen de Xi Jinping como una guerra entre democracia y dictadura




elpais.com


----------



## TradingMetales (31 May 2021)

La prima o coste de producción de un Lingote de kilo en Alemania y también en Sempsa, aumenta mañana. Lo consideran como aumento de coste pero no dicen que es falta de metal. Los que se pidan en cualquier tienda nacional, que no se haga con granalla propia (propia de uno o propia de la tienda que compra el lingote a Sempsa), tendrán ese aumento de precio considerable. Estamos hablando de precios superiores a 1100 € con iva. Los que vendía el viernes a 860 comprándolos a 830 €, me van a costar 890 € a partir de ya, 60 € más o pongo granalla propia.

Todavía no me dieron todos mis lingotes, y ya me están expulsando a seguir comprando monedas en europa o pasarme al oro.

Los paquillos y plata contenida, deberá subir su prima tarde o temprano. Hablando de primas, y sabiendo que por prima se le puede ganar, aunque el precio se mantenga, compensa desde luego acumular basura de segunda mano. La prima de los paquillos debería ser similar incluso mayor a la de otros tipos de plata más grande e incluso 999.


----------



## estupeharto (31 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> ....
> Los paquillos y plata contenida, deberá subir su prima tarde o temprano. Hablando de primas, y sabiendo que por prima se le puede ganar, aunque el precio se mantenga, *compensa desde luego acumular basura de segunda mano*. La prima de los paquillos debería ser similar incluso mayor a la de otros tipos de plata más grande e incluso 999.



Paso de cristos 



Spoiler: Futuro de las cristos



Cuando la peña vaya viendo que hay muchas y otras con más recorrido, irán pasando de la burbujeada y cara bitruño (que ya está pasando)
Cuando caiga el super btruño, quedará más claro que eran todo especulación e irán cayendo el resto.
Quedarán para uso especulativo (que ya está pasando), hasta que finalmente la peña apostará en otras cosas con menos riesgo/beneficio.
Fin de la aventura.
Demasiadas alforjas, y caras, para ese viaje a ninguna parte


----------



## TradingMetales (31 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Paso de cristos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya estoy cambiando mis monsterbox y lingotes por paquillos. Quien quiera darme su basura, bienvenida es.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 May 2021)

Pregunta para los que sabéis: he recibido una Britannia de plata 2021 (comprada en una casa de buena reputación) con un bonito golpe en el canto. ¿Es admisible o hay que patalear?


----------



## Tichy (31 May 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pregunta para los que sabéis: he recibido una Britannia de plata 2021 (comprada en una casa de buena reputación) con un bonito golpe en el canto. ¿Es admisible o hay que patalear?



Si es nueva sí y con razón.
Si es circulada (que no debería ser siendo del 21) también, siempre que no se advirtiera en el anuncio.
Si la moneda tiene defectos incluso nueva debe advertirse que es de "segunda calidad" o algo así.
Si la has comprado a distancia devolverla es un engorro pero puede que te ofrezcan un cupón para un envío gratuito como compensación.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 May 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Si es nueva sí y con razón.
> Si es circulada (que no debería ser siendo del 21) también, siempre que no se advirtiera en el anuncio.
> Si la moneda tiene defectos incluso nueva debe advertirse que es de "segunda calidad" o algo así.
> Si la has comprado a distancia devolverla es un engorro pero puede que te ofrezcan un cupón para un envío gratuito como compensación.



Muchas gracias por la orientación, eso haré. El anuncio no indicaba que fuese circulada ni tuviese defectos, estaba en la web junto al resto de la oferta de la tienda. Les escribiré, porque tiene un golpe y dos rayones no demasiado grandes, pero visibles.


----------



## Alfaqueque (31 May 2021)

En la parte final se habla del oro y la plata


----------



## Muttley (31 May 2021)

American Silver Eagle 
Curiosidades de la moneda bullion por excelencia


----------



## FranMen (31 May 2021)

Cuando la gente vea que su dinero no vale nada buscará otra forma de conservarlo (si es que tiene ahorros. Aquí ya sabemos una.




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Furillo (1 Jun 2021)

Dalio teme una muerte del dólar como sucedió con el adiós de EEUU del patrón oro

*Dalio teme una muerte del dólar como sucedió con el adiós de EEUU del patrón oro* 

Reconoce al bitcoin como una verdadera alternativa de inversión







El fundador de Bridgewater Associates, Ray Dalio, ha advertido de que el dólar estadounidense está al borde de la fuerte devaluación como ocurrió por última vez en 1971, cuando EEUU salió del patrón oro ante la elevada deuda. El gestor destaca que China ya está amenazando el papel del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial. En este entorno, ve al bitcoin como una alternativa real para protegerse de la inflación.

Ray Dalio se ha convertido en un especialista en divisas. Hace más de una década, comenzó a estudiar el ascenso y la caída de las tres monedas de reserva globales más recientes: *el florín holandés, la libra esterlina y la libra esterlina*. Y ahora detecta problemas para el dólar estadounidense.

La supremacía de una divisa convertida en reserva global se mueve en tres "ciclos" que pueden ocurrir simultáneamente: la creación de deuda y activos financieros; un "ciclo de choque de cohesión interna", a medida que crecen las brechas de riqueza y crecen las brechas de valor, y el surgimiento de otra gran potencia para desafiar la moneda superior existente. 

El dólar estadounidense se encuentra actualmente en medio del primer ciclo, donde "la deuda y el crédito crean poder adquisitivo", ha defendido Dalio, en una charla con con el director de contenido de CoinDesk, Michael J. Casey. Pero el famoso inversor también ve signos de los otros ciclos que terminará generando problemas, "*cada vez la deuda es más elevada y tendrá que ser pagada*".

*Ray Dalio atisba una burbuja a medio camino de la magnitud de la de 1929 y el 2000*

Eso le sucedió a Estados Unidos una vez antes, señaló Dalio. En la década de *1960*, el *gasto federal se disparó debido a una expansión de los programas de prestaciones* al mismo tiempo que Estados Unidos aumentaba su gasto en defensa para luchar contra los soviéticos en la *Guerra Fría* y pagar los crecientes costos de la *Guerra de Vietnam*, ha recordado.

La acumulación de deuda causó un agotamiento de las reservas de oro de Estados Unidos. Ante esta situación el presidente Richard Nixon sacó al país del patrón oro y se abrió la puerta a una década de inflación descontrolada. "Cuando miras los presupuestos y miras hacia el futuro, sabemos que vamos a necesitar mucho más dinero, mucha más deuda", ha indicado.

Las preocupaciones sobre una inminente crisis de deuda global han llevado al principal administrador de fondos de cobertura del mundo de dudar de bitcoin a incursionar en él. El entorno inflacionista, el bitcoin parece cada vez más atractivo como vehículo de ahorro, ha destacado Dalio. "Personalmente, prefiero tener bitcoins que un bono", ha remarcado.

Dalio en el anterior boom del bitcoin lo calificó como burbuja. No obstante, en la misma conversación, ha reiterado su preocupación de que los gobiernos, por temor a la competencia de bitcoin a los sistemas monetarios estatales, puedan tomar medidas enérgicas contra sus propietarios. "El mayor riesgo de bitcoin es su éxito", ha advertido Dalio.


----------



## Tolagu (1 Jun 2021)

La única importancia es psicológica. Para los metaleros lo importe es el mensual y saber si se mantendrá en el tiempo. El discurso lo utilizarán en positivo o negativo según les venga en gana. Ya veremos en breve a los massmierda vendiendo crecimientos record (sin hablar de efecto base). Y ya veremos como se centran en la inflación subyacente aún cuando los remeros paguemos en breve la mayor "fractura" energética de nuestras vidas.


----------



## timi (1 Jun 2021)

Primer aviso. Pasamos a Defcon3.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## L'omertá (1 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> Primer aviso. Pasamos a Defcon3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En rama, fina, molida o de gourmet pero canela.


----------



## morel (1 Jun 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Dalio teme una muerte del dólar como sucedió con el adiós de EEUU del patrón oro
> 
> *Dalio teme una muerte del dólar como sucedió con el adiós de EEUU del patrón oro*
> 
> ...



.

Si todo eso es verdad, ya está tardando USA en descuajeringar al Bitcoin


----------



## frankie83 (1 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> Primer aviso. Pasamos a Defcon3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para el próximo foro, multi-burbuja jaja


----------



## FranMen (2 Jun 2021)

Paneles solares, de orooo!








Un nuevo material para convertir ventanas en paneles solares eficientes


Un nuevo avance en este campo ha conseguido mejorar significativamente la eficiencia de las células solares transparentes acercando esta tecnología un paso más a su comercialización




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## FranMen (2 Jun 2021)

Hablábamos el otro día del yuan respaldado en oro como imposible de cubrir al precio actual del oro y el nivel de intercambios comerciales. Pero, imaginad por un momento que los países productores de petróleo (Rusia, OPEP) dejasen de aceptar dólares y pidiesen oro y China, a su vez, vendiera su mercancía sólo a cambio de oro, el oro se iría INMEDIATAMENTE a las nubes


----------



## Cipotecon (2 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hablábamos el otro día del yuan respaldado en oro como imposible de cubrir al precio actual del oro y el nivel de intercambios comerciales. Pero, imaginad por un momento que los países productores de petróleo (Rusia, OPEP) dejasen de aceptar dólares y pidiesen oro y China, a su vez, vendiera su mercancía sólo a cambio de oro, el oro se iría INMEDIATAMENTE a las nubes



Tan a las nubes que sería prácticamente imposible realizar transacciones incluso con 1/4 onza de oro físico, se tokenizaria todo el oro


----------



## estupeharto (2 Jun 2021)

Hágase


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (2 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Tan a las nubes que sería prácticamente imposible realizar transacciones incluso con 1/4 onza de oro físico, se tokenizaria todo el oro



Que Dios me envíe ese problema y que nunca me libre de él.


----------



## Manzano1 (2 Jun 2021)

Me sorprende que no hayáis comentado nada de la mutualizacion de la deuda soberana en eurobonos








Despegamos: Eurobonos para gobernarlos a todos, rescate de pymes con trampa y más comisiones bancarias - 01/06/21


Escucha y descarga los episodios de La Voz de César Vidal gratis. Las noticias económicas del día con César Vidal y Lorenzo Ramírez. Sección patrocinada por crowdfunding por Convey Investments, compra de vivi... Programa: La Voz de César Vidal. Canal: CesarVidal.com. Tiempo: 51:01 Subido 01/06...




go.ivoox.com




¿Es este el comienzo de la deuda mancomunada en la euro zona?


----------



## frankie83 (2 Jun 2021)

QUERIA PREGUNTAR
Si me llevo 20 francos o 40 francos en avión, el metal detector, lo detecta?
O los meto en el bolsillo con las demás monedas y listo?

Me direis que no hay ningún problema, pero el caso es que según el país, sí que hay problema, me lo quiero llevar sin que lo sepa nadie.

Es posible?


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Para esa cantidad no hay problema, si lo mezclas con el suelto del bolsillo a la hora de pasar por el scanner.
> Siempre que su valor en metal no exceda de los 10000 Eur/Usd.
> 
> Otra cosa sería si fuera un tubito de monedas. Algunos dirían "lo meto en la maleta y punto..." yo no lo haría ni loco.



No entiendo el comentario de los diezmil, ya he dicho que en el país que me interesa no puedo sacar ni una, me interesa que no se detecte, se detecta o no se detecta ?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Jun 2021)

Llévalos en un monedero mezclados con muchas otra monedas. Dentro de la bolsa de mano. Y lo dejas en la bandeja que pasa por el escáner, difícilmente el operario podrá distinguir el grano de la paja. Eso si, léete bien lo que no hay que llevar, no vaya a ser que en esa misma bolsa metas líquidos, o cables sospechosos, y te la acaben abriendo no por las monedas. Yo cuando he viajado por turismo, he traído Oz de los países visitados, utilizando este método, sin ningún tipo de problema. Eso si, jamas he superado esos 10.000€ que marca la legislación española, por si acaso.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jun 2021)

para escribir lo que escribes, en encima dando a entender que soy poco menos que gilipollas, abstente y ya otros me contestarán, gracias 

solo quiero saber si el metal detector detecta 12g de oro, el resto de valoraciones no me importan


----------



## RNSX (3 Jun 2021)

El detector de metales la detecta, el scanner no.


----------



## Just (3 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> para escribir lo que escribes, en encima dando a entender que soy poco menos que gilipollas, abstente y ya otros me contestarán, gracias
> 
> solo quiero saber si el metal detector detecta 12g de oro, el resto de valoraciones no me importan



Se te ve muy nervioso, parece que la compra ya está hecha. Paraiso te ha respondido seguramente pensando que aún no habías metido la patita.


----------



## RNSX (3 Jun 2021)

Yo he puesto monedas en el scanner alguna vez y nunca me han dicho nada; claro que en otra ocasion llevaba una moneda de plata de 1kg y me la hicieron sacar, obviamente.

si llevas una monedita pues no hay problema, ahora si llevas tubos o lingotes es otra cosa.

si quieres extremar las precauciones pintala de color plateado y listo


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jun 2021)

Just dijo:


> Se te ve muy nervioso, parece que la compra ya está hecha. Paraiso te ha respondido seguramente pensando que aún no habías metido la patita.



Otro listo; enhorabuena
Si claro, la compra está hecha pero no he metido la pata Como insinúas sin saber nada, lo hecho a sabiendas y si quiero las puedo dejar allí en sitio seguro


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jun 2021)

RNSX dijo:


> Yo he puesto monedas en el scanner alguna vez y nunca me han dicho nada; claro que en otra ocasion llevaba una moneda de plata de 1kg y me la hicieron sacar, obviamente.
> 
> si llevas una monedita pues no hay problema, ahora si llevas tubos o lingotes es otra cosa.
> 
> si quieres extremar las precauciones pintala de color plateado y listo



Si claro, pinto las monedas y las estropeo

gracias por la respuesta, de todas formas


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En el scanner las monedas de plata y oro aparecen en el monitor de color negro debido a su alta densidad.
> 
> Lo que quiere decir que en el scanner serán detectadas a no ser que lleves unas buenas tetas y el vigilante se despiste con ellas.
> 
> Aún recuerdo un viaje en Ave en el que llevaba 3 tubos de filarmónicas y cómo el tío del scanner me preguntaba qué era eso que llevaba en la bolsa, que si eran baterías... y me hizo mostrárselo.



Es que también comparamos tres tubos de.. cuántas son, 20 monedas? Con dos monedas

gracias igualmente por el detalle del color negro


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2021)

Ya se inventarán algo para que la sangre no llegue al río, lo tienen fácil: cambiar las fechas.
La semana pasada ya nos salvamos (o se salvaron)


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Jun 2021)

The international role of the euro, June 2021


The European Central Bank (ECB) is the central bank of the 19 European Union countries which have adopted the euro. Our main task is to maintain price stability in the euro area and so preserve the purchasing power of the single currency.




www.ecb.europa.eu





El BCE sobre las CBDCs, traducción de Google:

_La segunda característica especial examina cómo la emisión de una moneda digital del banco central (CBDC) podría afectar el papel internacional de las monedas. Destaca que el atractivo global de las monedas depende de fuerzas económicas fundamentales que es poco probable que altere la digitalización. Sin embargo, *las características que son específicas de los medios de pago digitales, incluida la seguridad, los bajos costos de transacción y los efectos de agrupación, podrían promover la adopción internacional de una moneda. *_

_*Estas características pueden combinarse para crear ciclos de retroalimentación positiva en el uso de una moneda como medio de pago y depósito de valor y, por lo tanto, tener efectos en su atractivo global.* Además, las características de diseño específicas de una CBDC serían importantes para su alcance global y, en última instancia, el papel internacional de la moneda en la que está denominada*. Las características del diseño podrían influir en la capacidad y los incentivos de los no residentes para utilizar una CBDC como medio de pago, unidad de cuenta y / o depósito de valor.* La característica especial presenta simulaciones de modelos realizadas por personal del BCE utilizando un nuevo modelo macroeconómico estructural que permite cuantificar el efecto de los diferentes mecanismos económicos en juego (recuadro 8). Las simulaciones sugieren que una CBDC admite el uso de una moneda en pagos transfronterizos, pero no necesariamente cambia las reglas del juego. Las fuerzas fundamentales, como la estabilidad de los fundamentos económicos y el tamaño, siguen siendo los factores más importantes para el estatus de la moneda internacional._


En resumen:

-Hay miedo a que aparezcan divisas digitales que puedan ser utilizadas por su atractivo como medio de pago y reserva de valor fuera de las fronteras del emisor.

Consecuencia:

-Hay que competir con otros bancos centrales por ofrecer un producto mejor o igual que el resto.


Tendrán que ponerse las pilas para ofrecer una buena reserva de valor para poder competir en el nuevo escenario:




El gráfico representa la perdida de poder adquisitivo del euro desde su implementación respecto a bienes de consumo (marrón), vivienda (morado), acciones americanas (verde) y piedras amarillas (dorado)

El euro ha perdido un 83% de valor frente al oro en poco más de veinte años. Pero no hay que olvidar que le sigue quedando una caída del 100% hasta su valor intrínseco.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> What Can Airport Scanners Detect? – Can They Detect Gold or Drugs? | HighSkyFlying
> 
> 
> Given the current security challenges of the world, there are physical checkpoints, baggage scanners, and metal detectors in many public spaces. It is therefore not…
> ...



donde me muevo no hay escáneres, solo metal detector, gracias por el tocho de todas formas, que a alguien le interesará.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> donde me muevo no hay escáneres, solo metal detector, gracias por el tocho de todas formas, que a alguien le interesará.



¿Un aeropuerto internacional sin escáneres?¿De dónde viene usted, si no es indiscreción?


----------



## IvanRios (3 Jun 2021)

Buena bajada hoy. En uno de los vídeos de Pablo Gil comentaba que si la plata bajaba hasta los 26,70, sin problema, pero que si los pierde, malo. Vamos a ver cómo evoluciona.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jun 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Un aeropuerto internacional sin escáneres?¿De dónde viene usted, si no es indiscreción?



Me refiero a los escáneres de cuerpo entero, obviamente, solo hay escáner de maleta.

el escáner de cuerpo que puso paraisofiscal solo lo vi en Inglaterra


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hablábamos el otro día del yuan respaldado en oro como imposible de cubrir al precio actual del oro y el nivel de intercambios comerciales. Pero, imaginad por un momento que los países productores de petróleo (Rusia, OPEP) dejasen de aceptar dólares y pidiesen oro y China, a su vez, vendiera su mercancía sólo a cambio de oro, el oro se iría INMEDIATAMENTE a las nubes











Rusia dejará de emplear el dólar en sus reservas del Fondo de Bienestar Nacional dentro un mes


Reemplazará unos 40.000 millones de dólares de ese organismo con oro y otras divisas para minimizar el riesgo de sufrir sanciones por parte de EE.UU.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## L'omertá (3 Jun 2021)

El mundo al revés. Se imprime dinero, cada vez somos más, cada vez hay menos recursos y el valor de los metales baja. Vale...


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> El mundo al revés. Se imprime dinero, cada vez somos más, cada vez hay menos recursos y el valor de los metales baja. Vale...




Hoy le están metiendo un buen meneo


----------



## timi (3 Jun 2021)

La inflación, fuera de control.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## borgar (3 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy le están metiendo un buen meneo



La han tirado durante varios momento del día. 

La cosa empieza a ponerse interesante, les cuesta un poquito más. 

Con una buena mecha = desconfianza del mundo en el dólar u otra moneda.

Y una buena masa crítica = 500.000 desconfiados por la moneda e inflación, comprando plata.

Y el frotar se va acabar!!! = hasta los niños de 4 años veran como mercados del tipo del London Bullion mueven todos los días miles de millones en un mercado imaginario y artificial.... 

la siguiente pregunta la hara hasta el tonto del pueblo: ¿entonces para que sirve eso del london?

Como echarán de menos "aquellos maravillosos años" en los que a oscuras podían hacer lo que quisieran. Siguen haciendo lo que quieren pero ya les da la luz del sol. Y eso incómoda mucho.

Algún día se echará la vista atrás y el haber sido metalero estos años será comparable a hacer yoga nivel 55.

Tími, pedazo de artículos. Un placer leerlos.


----------



## timi (3 Jun 2021)

borgar dijo:


> Tími, pedazo de artículos. Un placer leerlos.



eso díselo a su creador @antorob


----------



## dmb001 (3 Jun 2021)

Dicen en los chats que se están deshaciendo de papeles esperando al 1 de julio a ver qué pasa con Basilea III.

Veremos si rebota, si se hunde a 1700 compraremos algo más y si va to the moon pues nada.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (4 Jun 2021)

Rusia dejará de emplear el dólar en sus reservas del Fondo de Bienestar Nacional dentro un mes


Reemplazará unos 40.000 millones de dólares de ese organismo con oro y otras divisas para minimizar el riesgo de sufrir sanciones por parte de EE.UU.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## timi (4 Jun 2021)

*ESQUEMA DE HOCUS POCUS PARA CAUSAR UNA ESPECTACULAR OLEADA DE ORO*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 2 DE JUNIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS238 
“ *El erudito no considera que el oro y el jade sean tesoros preciosos, sino la lealtad y la buena fe. *”- Confucio
Este artículo discutirá la creciente importancia del oro como principal protector de la riqueza y también que la próxima evolución del precio del oro será deslumbrante a medida que alcance alturas que nadie puede imaginar.
Pero primero observemos las palabras de Confucio al principio del artículo. Hay muchos valores reales que son mucho más preciosos que la riqueza o el oro. La lealtad y la buena fe son claramente dos de ellos. Además, como he dicho muchas veces, algunas de las mejores cosas de la vida son gratis, como la familia, los amigos cercanos, la naturaleza, la música, los libros y muchas más….
Pero con los riesgos y problemas que ahora enfrenta el mundo, también es nuestra responsabilidad proteger a nuestra familia y ayudar a nuestros amigos en todo lo que podamos.
*RIESGO SISTÉMICO Y MONEDA*
*Hay dos riesgos principales que requieren nuestra atención:*

*Riesgo sistémico y riesgo cambiario*
Estos dos riesgos están totalmente relacionados entre sí.
El riesgo sistémico surge como resultado de un período de más de 100 años (desde que se creó la Fed en 1913) de gasto deficitario y explosión de la deuda.
Y desde que Nixon cerró la ventana del oro en 1971, las cosas han empeorado mucho. Las deudas y los déficits se han vuelto exponenciales y la expansión falsa del PIB solo podría lograrse con la creación de dinero falso fabricado por los bancos centrales y comerciales.
Todo este dinero fue creado de la nada. Nadie necesitaba trabajar una hora para ello y nadie necesitaba producir bienes o servicios en su contra. Y hoy ni siquiera se necesita una imprenta. Todo lo que se requiere es presionar un botón en una computadora y billones de dólares, euros, etc., simplemente aparecen de la nada.
*HOCUS POCUS*
*Este es el esquema de Hocus-Pocus más grande jamás producido en la historia.*
Para engañar aún más a la gente, los llamados expertos han creado el nombre de MMT (Teoría Monetaria Moderna).
Cuando necesitas engañar a la gente, inventas expresiones que suenan muy elegantes y creativas como MMT o QE (Quantitative Easing). Ambas expresiones significan falsificar dinero, pero eso claramente sería demasiado obvio. Es mucho mejor esconderse detrás de palabras elegantes o de una teoría que nadie comprende, ni siquiera los inventores.
¿Es posible que el crecimiento del crédito sea saludable para la economía?
Sí, en ciertos momentos, pero no si necesita constantemente $ 3 a 5 de crédito para crear $ 1 de PIB.
Y ciertamente no si aumenta la deuda 31 veces y los ingresos fiscales solo 6 veces, como ha sido el caso desde que Reagan asumió la presidencia en 1981.
Y definitivamente no si la deuda federal solo se puede financiar a tasas de interés cero o negativas. A largo plazo, las inversiones deben ser siempre iguales a los ahorros. Pero esa ley fundamental de la naturaleza y la economía ha sido dejada de lado por los MMT Wizards.
*Recuerde que el Piper siempre recibirá su paga.*
Pero el riesgo de que el costo sea la supervivencia de todo el sistema financiero. MMT o impresión de dinero dura hasta que el mundo se da cuenta del hecho de que no había sustancia ni valor en el dinero que infló todos los activos de burbuja de acciones, bonos, propiedad, etc.
*DINERO Y ACTIVOS DE AIRE*
Entonces, si el dinero se creó principalmente a partir de nitrógeno y oxígeno o de aire, el valor de los activos creados claramente también debe ser principalmente aire.
Lo único que debe desencadenar el colapso que se avecina es la evaporación de la confianza. Y una vez que la confianza desaparece, también lo hará el sistema.
Pero los gobiernos y los bancos centrales claramente no se rendirán sin una posición final. *Esto implicará la impresión de dinero en cientos de billones y eventualmente en cuatrillones a medida que la burbuja global de derivados implosiona. * Recuerde que cuando la contraparte falla, los derivados brutos de $ 1.5 a $ 2 billones seguirán siendo brutos. La hiperinflación obviamente será la consecuencia del colapso de la moneda.
*RIESGO MAYOR QUE EN CUALQUIER MOMENTO DE LA HISTORIA*
Por supuesto, nadie puede decir con certeza que este escenario está garantizado. Pero lo que podemos decir es que el *riesgo es mayor que en cualquier otro momento de la historia.*
Porque nunca antes tantos países se habían endeudado tanto con una capacidad absolutamente CERO para pagar la deuda o financiarla a las tasas de mercado adecuadas.
La fabricación de dinero falso y la manipulación de las tasas de interés rompen todas las reglas de la naturaleza y crean un estado de desequilibrio masivo que no puede sostenerse.
Todo es realmente muy simple. Los movimientos extremos siempre vuelven a la media en tiempos normales. Pero no hemos tenido tiempos normales en el último medio siglo, por lo que la oscilación extrema del péndulo hacia un lado resultará en una contrarreacción similar.
*IMPLOSIÓN DE ACTIVOS*
Por lo tanto, después de la creación masiva de más dinero falso sin beneficio económico, todos los activos, incluido el papel moneda, implosionarán con efectos devastadores en la situación financiera y económica mundial. Y así es como el mundo pasa de una hiperinflación depresiva a una implosión y depresión deflacionarias.
Así que, en mi opinión, este es un escenario muy probable en los próximos 3 a 10 años y probablemente más temprano que tarde.
Recuerde que *estamos hablando de probabilidades y definitivamente no de certezas. * Claramente puedo estar equivocado, pero es más probable en el momento que en el resultado final.
Por tanto, en mi opinión, el riesgo sistémico es mayor que en cualquier otro momento de la historia. Lo que realmente sucederá, solo los historiadores pueden decirnos con certeza. ¡Porque la *retrospectiva es la más exacta de todas las ciencias!*
*FALLO DE MONEDA ESTÁ GARANTIZADO*
En cuanto al riesgo cambiario, esta es la consecuencia obvia del riesgo sistémico. Y aunque muchos rechazarán el riesgo sistémico, pocos pueden negar el riesgo cambiario.
Desde 1971, todas las monedas han perdido entre el 97% y el 99% de su valor en términos reales. Y desde 2000, han perdido alrededor del 80%.
Por *lo* tanto *, está absolutamente garantizado que todas las monedas perderán el 1-3% restante. * La única pregunta es cuánto tiempo llevará. Una vez más, me sorprendería que se necesitaran hasta 10 años. Entre 3 y 5 años parece más probable.
Así que ahí lo tenemos. No es un escenario optimista, sino las consecuencias de crear un mundo basado en la deuda, el dinero falso y el engaño que llevan a una falta total de moralidad y valores reales.
Pero recuerde que países e imperios han pasado por grandes incendios forestales antes y la vida en la tierra ha continuado y avanzado. Por lo tanto, aunque es probable que el próximo revés al que todos nos enfrentamos sea mayor de lo que el mundo haya experimentado antes, creará las bases para un futuro crecimiento saludable.
*CONSERVACIÓN DE LA RIQUEZA*
La preservación de la riqueza es lo que dice, protegiendo la riqueza actual y también la riqueza generacional. Las familias europeas que han sobrevivido económicamente durante siglos siempre han tenido la mayor parte de sus activos en tierra y en oro físico.
*El oro es una apuesta 100% segura sobre el continuo fracaso de las
políticas monetarias de los gobiernos.
O en otras palabras, tener oro físico es como poner su dinero en negro en una mesa de ruleta con solo números negros. * Sabes que siempre ganarás, ya que la historia demuestra con un 100% de certeza que los gobiernos seguirán destruyendo la moneda y, por tanto, la economía.
Entonces, independientemente de si los inversores están de acuerdo con el colapso sistémico que he descrito anteriormente, nadie puede negar el colapso de la moneda, ya que eso ha sucedido sin falta a lo largo de la historia.
Los gobiernos son incapaces de detener los déficits o la impresión de dinero. *Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, ha aumentado su deuda todos los años desde 1930, con la excepción de cuatro años. Estados Unidos es un país en bancarrota, pero se las ha arreglado para mantener su estado de moneda de reserva hasta ahora. * Pero esto tiene un costo enorme. Desde que Nixon le quitó “temporalmente” el respaldo de oro al dólar en 1971, el dólar ha perdido un 98% en términos reales.
Con el estado actual de la economía de Estados Unidos y con Biden ya comprometido $ 6 billones en sus primeros 100 días, el dólar está garantizado para implosionar.
El objetivo principal de un gobierno es ser reelegido y la única forma de lograrlo es comprar los votos del pueblo. Miles de años de historia lo demuestran.
*EL ORO SE COLOCA COMO PROTECTOR*
En tiempos de agitación política y geopolítica, el oro también sirve como protector y salvavidas.
El oro también es su mejor protección contra un sistema financiero manipulado y totalmente corrupto.
Para tomar algunos ejemplos, basta con mirar a los romanos en 180 a 280 d.C. cuando el denario perdió el 100% de su contenido de plata o la gente en Uganda durante el gobierno de Amin o en Yugoslavia durante la hiperinflación de principios de la década de 1990 o en Venezuela hoy, para mencione solo algunos ejemplos de la historia. La lista llenará todo un libro.
*En los próximos 5 a 10 años, es probable que los inversores pierdan más del 90% de su patrimonio.*
Esta proyección no tiene nada que ver con el sensacionalismo o la adivinación de Cassandra.
La probabilidad de que no quede nada en términos reales es sustancial solo por el riesgo cambiario.
*SALGA DEL SISTEMA*
Así que ahora es el momento de salir del sistema financiero para la mayor parte de sus activos e invertir en oro y plata físicos.
El inversor medio no tiene ni idea del rendimiento REAL de la inversión. REAL en este caso significa medido en dinero estable. Y el único dinero estable en la historia, SIN EXCEPCIÓN, es por supuesto el oro.
Nadie debe creer que medir su riqueza en dólares estadounidenses, por ejemplo, tiene algo que ver con el desempeño REAL.
La preservación de la riqueza es ahora primordial y eso implica no tener la mayoría de sus activos en papel dentro de un sistema financiero inestable.
*BASILEA III*
Muchos preguntan sobre los requisitos de Basilea III en relación con el oro . Alasdair Macleod ha escrito algunos artículos excelentes sobre este tema en el sitio King World News.
Según Basilea III, los bancos de lingotes (en el resto de Europa desde el 30 de junio y el 31 de diciembre para el Reino Unido) solo pueden contar el oro físico de su propiedad como un activo de Nivel 1. En teoría, eso los obligaría a adquirir grandes cantidades de material físico a un alto costo o vender su papel de oro. Dado que estamos hablando de cantidades sustanciales de papel de oro, esto provocaría pánico en el mercado del oro.
Pero está claro que el mercado no espera el pánico ya que esta noticia ya es conocida por los participantes del mercado y los inversores. Además, no conviene a los bancos centrales causar pánico.
El ex gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, Eddie George, describió un momento así en 1999:
“ *Miramos hacia el abismo si el precio del oro subía más. Un aumento adicional habría derribado una o varias casas comerciales, lo que podría haber derribado a todas las demás a su paso. Por tanto, a cualquier precio, a cualquier precio, los bancos centrales tenían que sofocar el precio del oro, gestionarlo. Fue muy difícil controlar el precio del oro, pero ahora lo hemos logrado. La Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos fue muy activa para hacer bajar el precio del oro. También lo fue el Reino Unido* "
Dado que los bancos centrales controlan y son propietarios del BIS (Banco de Pagos Internacionales) que está detrás de Basilea III, no van a permitir que el mercado del oro se salga de control, *SI PUEDEN DETENERLO.*
Por lo tanto, en mi opinión, inicialmente habrá algunas modificaciones en las reglas y un período de transición para evitar tal pánico.
Incluso si no sucede hoy, creo que los bancos centrales perderán el control del mercado del oro en un futuro no muy lejano.
*ORO EN LA CRESTA DE UN PRINCIPAL MERCADO DE TOROS*
El oro inició este mercado alcista en 2000. Pero realmente es un mercado bajista en divisas y en activos de papel al que nos enfrentamos.
Como muestra el gráfico a continuación, el oro subió durante 12 años seguidos entre 2000 y 2012. Después de una corrección de 3 años, este mercado alcista ahora se está reanudando.







Espero que al oro le vaya tan bien en los próximos años como en *la carrera de 2000 a 2012, que fue una tasa de crecimiento anual compuesta de más del 20% durante 12 años.*
Además, el panorama a corto plazo para el oro parece muy favorable. El 31 de marzo, cuando el oro estaba a $ 1,707, dije que el fondo del oro estaba adentro. El precio ha subido casi $ 200 desde entonces, pero eso es solo el comienzo. Muy pronto comenzará un movimiento fuerte y sostenido.
*No hay mejor activo que el oro para protegerse contra el riesgo sistémico y cambiario al que se enfrenta el mundo. Pero no es solo una cuestión de preservación de la riqueza, ya que espero que el oro también genere una mejora sustancial de la riqueza en los próximos años.*
_Fuente original: GoldSwitzerland_


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Jun 2021)

WGC: Aktueller Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende April 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 04.06.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Estado de las reservas de los bancos centrales en abril:

Compran:
-Turquia: +13,4 toneladas (+3.5 toneladas de bancos comerciales depositadas en el banco central turco)
-Tailandia: +43,5 toneladas
-Uzbequistán: + 8,4 toneladas
-Camboya: +5,2 toneladas
-Kazajistán: +4,6 toneladas
-Kirguizistán: +3,8 toneladas
-Emiratos Arabes Unidos: +3,4 toneladas
-Mongolia: +2,4 toneladas
-Ucrania: +0,3 toneladas
-Serbia: +0,2 toneladas
-Filipinas: +0,2 toneladas

Venden:
-Rusia: -3,1 toneladas
-Alemania: -1,3 toneladas
-Republica Checa: -0,2 toneladas


----------



## IvanRios (4 Jun 2021)

Más detalles:

*Los bancos centrales aumentaron sus reservas de oro en más de 80 toneladas en marzo*















*El pasado mes de marzo fue uno de los más activos del último año en cuanto al movimiento de las reservas de oro por parte de los bancos centrales. El sector oficial aumentó sus reservas en más de 80 toneladas netas, con 13 bancos compradores y apenas tres vendedores.*
Si en los últimos meses se habían alternado las compras y ventas netas por parte de los bancos centrales, el pasado mes de marzo confirmó la *tendencia compradora*, con una cantidad neta de *80,4 toneladas (85,1 toneladas de compras menos 4,7 de ventas).*
En total, a cierre del mes de *marzo de 2021*, los bancos centrales mundiales acumulaban *35.394,8 toneladas de oro*, según las cifras del listado mensual publicado por el *Consejo Mundial del Oro* con cifras procedentes del *Fondo Monetario Internacional*.
Un total de *13 bancos centrales aumentaron sus reservas de oro*, frente a apenas *tres que liquidaron* una parte de ellas, y en un porcentaje muy pequeño en comparación con las compras.
Hay que tener en cuenta que las cifras globales de marzo se han visto distorsionadas por *la importante operación de compra* realizada por el *Banco de Tailandia*, que aumentó sus reservas en *43,5 toneladas de oro* en marzo pasado, alcanzado una cifra total de *197,5 toneladas*.
Por su parte, *Turquía*, un protagonista habitual en el mercado del oro, interrumpió sus cinco meses consecutivos de ventas para añadir *13,4 toneladas de metal* a sus reservas, que ascienden a *526 toneladas*.
*Uzbekistán* también se situó entre los principales compradores en marzo, con *8,4 toneladas de oro*, que elevan el total de sus reservas a *364,2 toneladas*.
El *Banco Nacional de Camboya* adquirió *4,9 toneladas de oro*, que dejan sus reservas de metal precioso en *50,4 toneladas*.

Otro de los actores habituales en el mercado internacional del oro, *Kazajistán*, adquirió en marzo pasado *4,6 toneladas* de metal, que elevan su total de reservas a *400,4 toneladas*.
Otra de las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, *Kirguistán*, también acudió al mercado para comprar *3,8 toneladas*, que dejan su total de reservas en *20,6 toneladas*.
Los *Emiratos Árabes Unidos* adquirieron *3,3 toneladas de oro*, que dejan sus reservas en *54,2 toneladas*, mientras que *Mongolia* compró *2,4 toneladas y tiene ya 10,6*.
Po debajo de una tonelada, hasta cinco bancos centrales realizaron compras de oro en marzo: *Ucrania* (*0,3 toneladas*, para un total de *26,4*); *Filipinas* (que añadió *0,2 toneladas* y cuenta con *164,1*); y con *0,1 toneladas* más, *Egipto* (*80,5 Tm*), *Serbia* (*36 Tm*) y *Australia* (*79,9 Tm*).
*Ventas*
En cuanto a las ventas, las operaciones fueron prácticamente testimoniales: apenas tres bancos centrales redujeron sus reservas de oro, y en cantidades muy inferiores a las compras.
El *Banco Central de la Federación Rusa* volvió a desprenderse de oro: en concreto, fueron *3,1 toneladas* las vendidas, que dejan su total en *2.292,3 toneladas*. Una cantidad probablemente destinada al programa de acuñación de moneda conmemorativa por parte de la entidad.
Igualmente, el *Bundesbank* alemán liquidó *1,3 toneladas* de metal, quedándose con *3.361,1*. Como en el caso anterior, el oro vendido ha sido destinado a la acuñación de moneda conmemorativa.
Las compras se cerraron con las *0,3 toneladas* vendidas por la *República Checa*, que mantiene sus reservas en *9,5 toneladas*.
Desde el Consejo Mundial del Oro, su analista *Krishan Gopaul* señaló hace unos meses que la organización esperaba que en 2021 continuaran las compras netas de oro, aunque en una proporción menor que en los años anteriores.
Estas perspectivas parecen confirmarse ya que, según sus datos, *el sector oficial ha adquirido entre 150 y 200 toneladas de oro netas* en lo que llevamos de año.
Según Gopaul, _“estos datos refuerzan nuestras expectativas de que las compras seguirán siendo importantes durante 2021. Aunque no podemos descartar la posibilidad de que se registren más ventas, creemos que existe *un mayor interés en las compras*, debido a factores como los riesgos geopolíticos, el impacto económico de la pandemia, los tipos de interés negativos y el deseo de algunos países de reducir su dependencia del dólar estadounidense”_.


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Más detalles:
> 
> *Los bancos centrales aumentaron sus reservas de oro en más de 80 toneladas en marzo*
> 
> ...



_Porca miseria_: incremento en un año del 0,22% en las reservas, 4000 millones € aproximadamente entre todos.
Reservas totales de los bancos centrales 1,797 billones de € en oro. El tito Biden piensa gastarse 6 billones este año (si luego no son más)


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2021)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Las acciones de oro presentan la mejor compra en 40 años







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## timi (4 Jun 2021)

La inflación que aún no ve el consumidor se dispara y anticipa una fuerte subida de precios en Europa


La inflación general (IPC) ya ha alcanzado el 2% en la zona euro, marcando máximos desde octubre de 2018 y rebasando muy ligeramente el objetivo que se marca el Banco Central Europeo (BCE). Sin embargo, lejos de haber tocado techo, la inflación seguirá subiendo en los próximos meses como...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2021)

Visto al revés, el oro tendría que representar el entre el 1 y el 3% de las carteras globales. Si supone el 0,5% y, teniendo en cuenta que el oro no se puede imprimir, su cotización tendría que subir, mínimo, al doble


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Más detalles:
> 
> *Los bancos centrales aumentaron sus reservas de oro en más de 80 toneladas en marzo*
> 
> ...



Camboya Uzbekistán Thailandia.. parece que todo va en la dirección que indicas.. @Spielzeug


----------



## timi (4 Jun 2021)

Precios de los alimentos. Recordando la primavera árabe.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Camboya Uzbekistán Thailandia.. parece que todo va en la dirección que indicas.. @Spielzeug



Son las compras de marzo, lo que este ocurriendo en este mes hasta septiembre no lo y mientras tanto, las noticias al respecto llegan con cuentagotas... Por ejemplo, parece que Egipto ha comprado en Mayo (no queda claro, tal vez solo hayan actualizado el valor de las reservas de oro) pero hasta comienzos de agosto no lo sabremos:




__





StackPath






dailynewsegypt.com





Lo que parece que es el presente, corresponde a hechos ocurridos en el pasado. El desfase entre lo que ocurre y cuando comunican que ocurre crea un desfase en la informacion disponible en el mercado. Si hubiese un "gold run"de los bancos centrales en este momento, no lo sabriamos hasta que hayan pasado dos meses. Y hacen todo lo posible porque ese desfase en la informacion relevante aumente:









Is the Fed hiding something? Why weekly money supply data just got discontinued - Steve Hanke






www.kitco.com





La fed dejara de publicar semanalmente el aumento de las masa monetaria, ahora lo hara cada mes. De un desfase de informacion de una semana a un desfase de un mes.


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> Precios de los alimentos. Recordando la primavera árabe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está es la madre del cordero, muy por encima del coronavirus. La causa será la que sea: sequía, coronavirus, petróleo, transporte, especulación... pero el efecto va ser demoledor para los países pobres. Aquí tenemos el paraguas del euro y el dólar pero veremos cuánto nos salpica. Disturbios, saqueos, derrocamiento de gobiernos, ¿guerras civiles o locales? en los países pobres están aseguradas. Ya lo estamos viendo en muchos países y esto no acaba más que empezar.
Lo que yo espero, es que aquí, salvo disturbios aislados, algún saqueo puntual, no llegue la sangre al río


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Son las compras de marzo, lo que este ocurriendo en este mes hasta septiembre no lo y mientras tanto, las noticias al respecto llegan con cuentagotas... Por ejemplo, parece que Egipto ha comprado en Mayo (no queda claro, tal vez solo hayan actualizado el valor de las reservas de oro) pero hasta comienzos de agosto no lo sabremos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos trasparencia suya, más difidencia nuestra


----------



## L'omertá (4 Jun 2021)

LOOOOOOLLLLL!!!


----------



## sebboh (4 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Está es la madre del cordero, muy por encima del coronavirus. La causa será la que sea: sequía, coronavirus, petróleo, transporte, especulación... pero el efecto va ser demoledor para los países pobres. Aquí tenemos el paraguas del euro y el dólar pero veremos cuánto nos salpica. Disturbios, saqueos, derrocamiento de gobiernos, ¿guerras civiles o locales? en los países pobres están aseguradas. Ya lo estamos viendo en muchos países y esto no acaba más que empezar.
> Lo que yo espero, es que aquí, salvo disturbios aislados, algún saqueo puntual, no llegue la sangre al río



y aqui tambien se esta viendo, si vives por zonas de granjas seguramente te haya cerrado alguna en los ultimos meses. El paraguas del euro/dolar no vale de mucho si te sube el precio del pienso, cereales, etc. También falta que se empiecen a aplicar las nuevas normativas de la UE en agricultura, en Francia los granjeros ya salieron en febrero para aprovechar que hacia frio calentar las calles., en Croacia les recuerda viejos tiempos vividos:









ОВО ЧЕКА И СРБИЈУ? Хрватска у пандемији уводи потпуну контролу семена и хране!


Попис пољопривреде је план који има за циљ да попише апсолутно све капацитете за производњу хране којима држава располаже. Планирано је да се наведе не само индустријска производња већ и свако сеоско породично газдинство.




srbin.info





Por no hablar del ataque sufrido hace unos dias en JBS (aunque aqui no se debería notar)


Could the JBS hack lead to meat shortages in the US or Australia?


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> y aqui tambien se esta viendo, si vives por zonas de granjas seguramente te haya cerrado alguna en los ultimos meses. El paraguas del euro/dolar no vale de mucho si te sube el precio del pienso, cereales, etc. También falta que se empiecen a aplicar las nuevas normativas de la UE en agricultura, en Francia los granjeros ya salieron en febrero para aprovechar que hacia frio calentar las calles., en Croacia les recuerda viejos tiempos vividos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, pero compárelo con esto:








La revuelta de los agricultores de la India pone contra las cuerdas al Gobierno


Las protestas de campesinos en la India contra la reforma agraria van en aumento y en las últimas horas se han registrado violentos enfrentamientos entre las fuerzas de seguridad y los manifestantes, a pesar de que las marchas se habían desarrollado desde un principio de forma pacífica. Los...




www.google.es




Y es sólo el principio


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si quieres sacar monedas de oro de China o un país peor democraticamente hablando, yo me abstendría de hacerlo, y más cuando puedes tranquilamente y sin riesgo comprar todas las onzas que quieras en tiendas de Madrid.
> Buena gana de ponerte en riesgo haciendo gilipolleces a cambio de un mínimo beneficio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 675586



No se puede sacar oro de China? Si vas como turista y compras oro no te dejan sacarlo? O es solo para locales?


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En el scanner las monedas de plata y oro aparecen en el monitor de color negro debido a su alta densidad.
> 
> Lo que quiere decir que en el scanner serán detectadas a no ser que lleves unas buenas tetas y el vigilante se despiste con ellas.
> 
> Aún recuerdo un viaje en Ave en el que llevaba 3 tubos de filarmónicas y cómo el tío del scanner me preguntaba qué era eso que llevaba en la bolsa, que si eran baterías... y me hizo mostrárselo.



Ostras en que trenes te montas tu que hay scanners??? Tenía pensado hacer londres madrid en tren para no tener que declarar 10k+ en oro


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (4 Jun 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ostras en que trenes te montas tu que hay scanners??? Tenía pensado hacer londres madrid en tren para no tener que declarar 10k+ en oro



En el AVE.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> LOOOOOOLLLLL!!!



Que sea una locura no significa que no pueda ocurrir.

Ya pasó, y cuando el Leviatán tenía muchos menos medios: Confiscando la plata: USA 1934


----------



## Cipotecon (4 Jun 2021)

Un banco presentando más de lo que tiene??? No puede ser


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> En el AVE.



En el Talgo en Atocha


----------



## sebboh (4 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Sí, pero compárelo con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



todo llegará (el aceite de girasol ha pasado el litro de estar a 1€ el año pasado a 1,5 en la marca barata) por ahora aquí lo que más se puede ver sobre comida son pequeños hurtos en supermercados yq ue los bancos de alimentos piden ayuda cada mes casi (y en mi caso es un sitio de poca población). Como puse en el hilo de los contenedores hay algunos que ya preparan las cosechas para un tiempo jodido ya que por datos históricos estamos entrando en otro minimo de dalton.







y la prensa empieza el relato de que es debido a la sequía por el cambio climático (mientras china lleva acaparando varios años un montón de reservas)








Global Food Costs Surge to Decade High as Drought Parches Crops


(Bloomberg) -- Global food prices have extended their rally to the highest in almost a decade, heightening concerns over bulging grocery bills at a time when economies are struggling to overcome the Covid-19 crisis.A United Nations gauge of world food costs climbed for a 12th straight month in...




finance.yahoo.com





Al igual que la brasa que dan con los terrenos que ha comprado gates, pero nadie comenta sobre lo que hay debajo como dicen en este mensaje de twitter sobre esos terrenos


----------



## FranMen (4 Jun 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> todo llegará (el aceite de girasol ha pasado el litro de estar a 1€ el año pasado a 1,5 en la marca barata) por ahora aquí lo que más se puede ver sobre comida son pequeños hurtos en supermercados yq ue los bancos de alimentos piden ayuda cada mes casi (y en mi caso es un sitio de poca población). Como puse en el hilo de los contenedores hay algunos que ya preparan las cosechas para un tiempo jodido ya que por datos históricos estamos entrando en otro minimo de dalton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo pero piense esto: si los precios de los alimentos se multiplican x3 como lo soportaría una persona (país) que ahora le llega justo para comer frente a otro en el que la cesta de la compra actualmente un 20% de sus gastos


----------



## sebboh (5 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo pero piense esto: si los precios de los alimentos se multiplican x3 como lo soportaría una persona (país) que ahora le llega justo para comer frente a otro en el que la cesta de la compra actualmente un 20% de sus gastos



Cuando ocurra el tema será el suministro, en el momento que haga pluf en algunos sitios será un x20 ya que lo importan y en otros un x2 ya que lo producen. Y al igual que hizo Argentina, los países limitaran sus exportaciones de carnes, pescado, etc si estalla de la peor manera posible.

De todas formas a España no lo pondría dentro del grupo que le pueda ir bien en ese escenario, mi entorno ahora mismo tiene ahorro porque no les han dejado viajar (antes de todo esto el día 22 ya estaban estirando la cartera mientras te enseñaban el viaje del mes pasado o el último móvil que han comprado) Estar dentro de la UE no ha demostrado demasiado cuando se trata de ir todos a una en problemas importantes (ahora mismo para nosotros lo único bueno de pertenecer es el €, con la peseta estaríamos compitiendo con los top de sur América), lo cual por otra parte es lógico. Pero una vez estalle y haya escasez, ¿quien se lleva la caja? el pais pobre, España haciendo el x2 o Alemania haciendo un x10?

Y no hace falta comentar que el hambre es la vía rápìda para que comiencen revueltas, etc

Por ahora el futuro pinta negro para la estabilización de precios








Container ship scores ‘off the charts,’ ‘fantasy’ charter rate: $135,000/day


Freight forwarder will pay “absolute historic high” to secure container ship as “people are panicking” amid “out of control” market.




www.freightwaves.com





Video de los granjeros en francia (había unos más largos pero youtube se preocupa por los contenidos)


----------



## Vayavaya (5 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo pero piense esto: si los precios de los alimentos se multiplican x3 como lo soportaría una persona (país) que ahora le llega justo para comer frente a otro en el que la cesta de la compra actualmente un 20% de sus gastos



Sopa boba siempre ha habido. Para todo lo demás, he oido de uno que vendió su primogenitura por un plato de lentejas.


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Jun 2021)

Esta semana recibí 500 onzas de Tokelau. Pero no me han enviado ninguna caja esta semana, y no me llegará ninguna la próxima. Mis retrasos aumentan. Con la noticia de retrasos oficiales de la britania de 8 a 10 semanas, y al menos 4 en los ya pedidos, supongo que me tardarán mucho más tiempo en llegarme (Y a todos los que las han comprado preventa) Así que los que hayan comprado en Dracma monsters como yo, les deseo suerte a ver si para Septiembre llegan. Lo barato "sale caro" y este es un ejemplo. Meses de espera de un producto si se va a comercial con él, es bastante inasumible si no se maneja un volumen altísimo. Para colmo las britanias 2021 y las tokelau son casi las únicas onzas a lo bestia que he comprado en este año. Y sobre todo Britanias, que estaban tiradas de precio como para no comprarlas.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Esta semana recibí 500 onzas de Tokelau. Pero no me han enviado ninguna caja esta semana, y no me llegará ninguna la próxima. Mis retrasos aumentan. Con la noticia de retrasos oficiales de la britania de 8 a 10 semanas, y al menos 4 en los ya pedidos, supongo que me tardarán mucho más tiempo en llegarme (Y a todos los que las han comprado preventa) Así que los que hayan comprado en Dracma monsters como yo, les deseo suerte a ver si para Septiembre llegan. Lo barato "sale caro" y este es un ejemplo. Meses de espera de un producto si se va a comercial con él, es bastante inasumible si no se maneja un volumen altísimo. Para colmo las britanias 2021 y las tokelau son casi las únicas onzas a lo bestia que he comprado en este año. Y sobre todo Britanias, que estaban tiradas de precio como para no comprarlas.



Cuales de tokelau? Me sorprende que ese país tan pequeño tenga tanta variedad de monedas


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## Kovaliov (5 Jun 2021)

Nadie duda de todo esto, pero me parece que el precio de la plata se va abajo hasta fin de mes, por lo menos. Es la tercera vez en un año que se da de golpe con los 28 dólares y no puede romper el techo. Cuando ocurre esto toca bajada hasta los 27.38, más o menos. 

La próxima vez lo conseguirá, supongo.

Que nadie me haga caso, no vaya a ser que os perdáis la gran subida en vertical.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lo dices como resignado, tienes alguna duda de que ira to the moon? O es que ya has acabado con tus compras? Has encontrado una inversion mejor? Si es así compártela, por favor.



Ninguna duda. Yo estoy invertido, desde hace muchos años, en oro y plata al 99.99 %. Además tengo 500 euros en Ethereum. Empecé con cien así que gano *5. Soy un visionario de las criptos.

Lo tengo casi todo a buen recaudo y no se tocará. El resto va a las mineras, que son lo que me entretiene, pero estarás de acuerdo que lleva todo bastante parado desde agosto del año pasado y ya empieza uno a estar hasta los huevos.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (5 Jun 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nadie duda de todo esto, pero me parece que el precio de la plata se va abajo hasta fin de mes, por lo menos. Es la tercera vez en un año que se da de golpe con los 28 dólares y no puede romper el techo. Cuando ocurre esto toca bajada hasta los 27.38, más o menos.
> 
> La próxima vez lo conseguirá, supongo.
> 
> Que nadie me haga caso, no vaya a ser que os perdáis la gran subida en vertical.



Ya falta muyyyyyyyy poquito, creeme.
Un poco mas de paciencia.


----------



## timi (5 Jun 2021)

*PRECIO DEL ORO: DESGLOSE MENSUAL*
PUBLICADO POR LAURENT MAUREL | 2 DE JUNIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS6246 
El precio del oro subió por encima de los $ 1900 al comienzo de la semana y desde entonces se ha estabilizado alrededor de este nivel. Es la primera vez que se alcanza este importante umbral desde el pasado mes de enero.
En términos de los gráficos mensuales, el oro se encuentra en una ruptura confirmada de su “bandera” de consolidación que habrá durado 9 meses:



El oro ha borrado sus pérdidas de 2021 en solo dos meses.
Esta semana, Reuters nos informa que los fondos monetarios atrajeron casi $ 2.6 mil millones a productos de inversión asociados con el oro en apenas 7 días; un récord desde abril de 2020. Esta cantidad, sin embargo, no es más que un compromiso débil en comparación con las inversiones monetarias clásicas de $ 70 mil millones para la misma semana. El reflejo del "efectivo" sigue estando muy por encima del reflejo del "oro", en un contexto en el que los mercados parecen estar trazando un "techo".
Mientras los fondos avanzan nerviosamente en oro, los bancos centrales, al parecer, han acelerado sus compras.
Bloomberg informa que el oro almacenado en el Banco de Inglaterra se ha vendido últimamente con primas anormalmente altas, lo que implica que los bancos centrales han vuelto a comprar oro en los últimos meses, de forma intensiva. La misma agencia de prensa también informa que el BIS (Banco de Pagos Internacionales) compró más de 450 toneladas de oro (1 millón de onzas), probablemente en nombre de uno o más bancos centrales. Noticias como esta siempre son muy difíciles de confirmar porque estos movimientos ocurren sin mucha publicidad. Si los informes de Bloomberg son ciertos, es una gran noticia para los entusiastas de los metales preciosos. De hecho, ¡incluso puede ser la mayor noticia en este mercado en 2021! Esta aceleración del movimiento de compra de los bancos centrales es la señal de un probable regreso del oro a la gran reforma monetaria que los bancos centrales deberán implementar,
El otro comprador que ha estado muy activo en este mercado desde principios de año es China. Sus importaciones de oro de Hong Kong aumentaron un + 219% en abril en comparación con el mes anterior. Como recordatorio, China fue un exportador neto de oro en abril de 2020 a Hong Kong ...
Esta acumulación de los bancos centrales coincide con un cambio muy significativo en el frente de la inflación.
El índice de precios “PCE core”, que se sigue de cerca al otro lado del Atlántico, subió un + 3,1% en abril frente a la subida prevista del 2,9%. Ese es el mayor aumento anual desde 1992:







Aún más significativo, sin embargo, es el hecho de que a pesar de un aumento de precios como ese, los ingresos cayeron un -13% en abril (-3 210 mil millones de dólares), incluso cuando el consumo aumentó en + 0.5% a + 80 mil millones de dólares en el mismo mes.
El Índice de Precios al Consumidor, uno de los elementos más monitoreados por la Fed como medida de inflación, ha aumentado espectacularmente en las últimas semanas.







En 2020, las acciones estadounidenses colapsaron cuando el país entró en una fuerte recesión. Este año, las existencias estadounidenses están colapsando en un contexto completamente diferente, vinculado a un alto consumo.
En otras palabras, a diferencia de las crisis deflacionarias más recientes en las que las acciones colapsaron porque la demanda también estaba cayendo y las empresas estaban recortando sus pedidos anticipándose a una demanda mediocre, esta vez, las empresas están viendo colapsar las mismas acciones porque la demanda es demasiado alta. sostenido. La subida de precios no está permitiendo que estas empresas garanticen márgenes suficientes, y se ven obligadas a operar utilizando manufactura esbelta, no porque las acciones sean caras, sino porque la inflación está generando un riesgo en los márgenes:







En consecuencia, este nuevo escenario está provocando una aceleración de la velocidad del dinero, signo final del gran resurgimiento de la inflación en Estados Unidos.
La Fed sigue reiterando, como se nos ha escrito desde hace varias semanas, que esta inflación es transitoria . Con la mirada fija en indicadores que, en última instancia, aún no son alarmantes, la Fed está intentando tranquilizar a los mercados. El índice de materias primas de Bloomberg, por ejemplo, aunque está aumentando considerablemente, está al mismo nivel que en 2017:







sigue


----------



## timi (5 Jun 2021)

Mientras la Fed intenta tranquilizar el impacto transitorio del aumento de precios, la administración Biden está lanzando un vasto plan de estímulo para el gasto federal, al proponer un presupuesto de gastos de más de $ 6 billones, una suma que constituye un gasto récord para los EE. UU. desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
Este plan va acompañado de un deseo de reestructurar la cadena de suministro en suelo estadounidense, para ser menos dependiente, en el aspecto industrial, de China.
Sin embargo, existe una contradicción entre la postura adoptada por la Fed y la del gobierno de Estados Unidos. No se puede tener una inflación transitoria con tal presupuesto y con tal deseo de repatriar la cadena productiva. La globalización ha mantenido la inflación bajo control, y la idea de que apartarse de ella no es un acto inflacionario es inconsistente.
Afirmar que desea combatir la inflación con una voluntad política como esta, por más encomiable que sea, es un acto de equilibrio político difícil, y similar a una mentira directa ...
Especialmente cuando podemos comenzar a medir la inflación en nuestras mesas todos los días.
Aquí hay una imagen que se volvió viral esta semana en las redes sociales, y que mide la loca subida del precio de un desayuno típico americano en apenas un año:







Este aumento del precio de los alimentos es aún más tangible en los países en desarrollo.
En el pasado, un aumento de los precios de los alimentos como este ha tenido consecuencias geopolíticas desastrosas.
El gráfico que muestra el índice de precios de los alimentos de las Naciones Unidas lo dice todo:







El último pico de este índice de precios corresponde al inicio de la Primavera Árabe, que condujo a la guerra en Siria dos años después. Lo que siguió fue una crisis migratoria sin precedentes en la región. Esta crisis, a su vez, alimentó los movimientos populistas en Europa (Brexit) y Estados Unidos (Trump).
El hambre provoca disturbios en virtud del acceso desigual a los recursos básicos a los que da lugar. La sensación de desigualdad conduce entonces a la violencia, que, a su vez, conduce a la pobreza. El gobierno de Biden cree que puede contener las consecuencias de esta inflación mediante un apoyo agresivo a los sectores más pobres de la población (¡para evitar una situación en la que Chicago es la nueva Bagdad y Baltimore es la nueva Kabul!). Sin duda, esto puede funcionar en los Estados Unidos, pero de ninguna manera es un hecho que tal programa de apoyo efectivo se pueda implementar a nivel mundial, en las regiones más sensibles a este aumento en los precios de los alimentos.
Mientras tanto, en Europa, todavía estamos muy lejos de devolver la economía a su estado anterior después de una crisis sanitaria cuyo final finalmente parece estar a la vista.
En el frente económico, las diferencias entre Europa y América siguen siendo sorprendentes.
El tráfico aéreo, por ejemplo, ha vuelto a los niveles anteriores a la crisis en Estados Unidos, mientras que eso está lejos de ser el caso en Europa.
La Fed puede al menos enorgullecerse de ver los resultados de su flexibilización cuantitativa. El BCE, por su parte, sigue inyectando dinero al vacío; su balance aumenta con cada semana que pasa, pero el impacto en la economía real no es tan evidente como al otro lado del Atlántico.



Los déficits de los países de la zona euro se están disparando, aunque esto realmente no ha tenido consecuencias en la recuperación. Sin embargo, lo principal se ha conservado y es que el coste de la deuda sigue siendo muy bajo. Todo esto porque el BCE está monetizando prácticamente todas las deudas de los Estados miembros. Hemos entrado en una era de completa nacionalización, por parte del BCE, de la deuda emitida por los países 'soberanos'.
¿Recuerdas la crisis griega? Eso era historia antigua. ¡O antigüedad, mejor dicho!
Hoy, Grecia sigue acelerando su gasto al mismo ritmo que llevó al país al borde del abismo en 2011. Esta vez, sin embargo, el BCE está comprando toda esta deuda, y está rebajando el diferencial de tipos entre los El rendimiento a 10 años y el rendimiento alemán a 10 años a un mínimo histórico, mientras que, durante la famosa crisis de 2011, este diferencial se había elevado al + 35%.







Uno podría preguntarse por qué se gastó tanta energía en esta tragedia griega, cuando todo lo que habría necesitado en ese entonces era que el BCE hubiera procedido a la caja ...
Sin embargo, ese fue un momento diferente.
Lo que ha cambiado es la sensación de que gastar todo ese dinero prestado por el BCE no está teniendo realmente ninguna consecuencia y que los déficits, en última instancia, ya no son un problema. Es un sentimiento compartido por toda la clase política europea, sin excepción.
La gente se pregunta cuál es el sentido de aplicar impuestos en un entorno así. Es un punto justo ... si el dinero es tan fácil de conseguir, para un estado, ¿por qué sigue cobrando impuestos? Uno bien podría preguntarse ...
Terminemos este artículo de la manera habitual, con las últimas novedades de los mercados del oro y la plata.
Esta semana, la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. Reconoció oficialmente que hay una escasez de monedas de metales preciosos que ha estado lanzando a montones y montones, y la institución está anunciando medidas restrictivas para compradores individuales:







Entre dichos compradores individuales, una gran parte se concentra ahora, como hemos visto, en la plata. Estos inversores continúan comprando, en grandes cantidades, el rastreador PSLV que almacena sus onzas de plata en Canadá, mientras que las acciones de Comex que utilizan la escena de Londres continúan desapareciendo ante nuestros ojos:







sigue


----------



## timi (5 Jun 2021)

Las acciones mineras continúan su camino alegre, superando, en mayo, a las demás acciones del mercado:



Sin embargo, el sector todavía está siendo valorado de una manera completamente ridícula. La capitalización de las acciones mineras representadas por el índice $ HUI ni siquiera tiene la mitad del peso de la capitalización de Tesla ...







Con precios tan bajos como este, podemos esperar una serie de fusiones y adquisiciones en el sector. Los productores que fueron los primeros en comprometerse con el movimiento ascendente deben reponer sus recursos ahora que se enfrentan a la caída de la producción anunciada. Ya se han propuesto buscar algunos y podrán beneficiarse de la baja valoración de los pequeños productores y empresas de exploración al final de la fase de desarrollo. Las empresas más activas serán las que cosechen las mayores recompensas. ¡El primero en la fila obtendrá los cortes más selectos!
La tarea que tenemos entre manos es identificar cuáles son ... y retribuir, como inversores, a aquellas empresas que tienen las estrategias más pertinentes. Esta es una de las razones que explica por qué el valor de la gestión es quizás el ÚNICO criterio más importante para evaluar a una empresa minera.

_Fuente original: Recherchebay

Pedazo articulo _


----------



## Muttley (5 Jun 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ninguna duda. Yo estoy invertido, desde hace muchos años, en oro y plata al 99.99 %. Además tengo 500 euros en Ethereum. Empecé con cien así que gano *5. Soy un visionario de las criptos.
> 
> Lo tengo casi todo a buen recaudo y no se tocará. El resto va a las mineras, que son lo que me entretiene, pero estarás de acuerdo que lleva todo bastante parado desde agosto del año pasado y ya empieza uno a estar hasta los huevos.



Relajate.
Reclina el asiento.
No digas que no a ese espumoso que te ofrece la azafata.
Dale alegria a los anacardos que te han puesto.
Quitate los zapatos. Estira las piernas.
Prueba el infoentretenimiento y juguetea con la música.
Usa los Altavoces con cancelación de ruido. Rebusca en el neceser premium que tienes a la derecha. Si, así es, exactamente lo que necesitas para refrescarte cuando acabe el viaje.
Elige algo rico en las opciones de vinos para acompañar la cena a la carta,
Recuerda que con el whisky de malta de después de la cena, puedes pedir un bombón de chocolate premium que complementa perfectamente el whisky.

Tu ya estás en otro nivel. Los gritos de los niños que van en economy, las estrecheces del asiento, el zumo de naranja de brick y el pollo-pasta te quedan muy cerca....pero en realidad muy lejos.

En fin, disfruta del viaje.
Que hay un retraso de una horita en la salida?
Pero que más da....que el espumoso lo tienen en hielo....
Despegamos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Relajate.
> Reclina el asiento.
> No digas que no a ese espumoso que te ofrece la azafata.
> Dale alegria a los anacardos que te han puesto.
> ...



Esa es la actitud. Y la verdad, yo estoy la mar de contento con que el oro y la plata lleven hueveando desde agosto del año pasado. Es verdad que ha sido un pelin desesperante ver el SP500 por las nubes, la criptos subiendo en vertical, todos los metales, acero, cobre, lo que sea, haciendo un +50%, 100%, 200%... y oro y plata hueveando todo un año... con la que está cayendo..................... PERO, eso nos ha dado tiempo a cargar un poco más las alforjas.

Yo soy bastante nuevo en esto. Mis primeras onzas fueron en el 2019, cuando las cosa ya se veía que iba mal, luego con el COVID aceleré lo que pude, pero no tuve demasiado tiempo, este año nos ha dado un margen para cargar más a precios pagables... Si el onza de oro se pone en 3500 euros, o la de plata en 100 euros, vamos a echar de menos este periodo...

Me viene a la mente el periodo inicial de la segunda guerra mundial, que los franceses lo llamaron la "drole guerre", la guerra de broma. Alemania había invadido Polonia, y hubo unas semanas o meses de calma. Los franceses, estaban detrás de su línea Maginot, y los alemanes al otro lado. Se pegaban cuatro tiros pero nada grave, muchos soldados podían ir a comer y a cenar a casa, era la "drole guerre"...

Pero un buen día eso se acabó y ya sabemos lo que vino despúes... también tengo la sensación que esto despega. Se van a acabar las bromas.









Guerra de broma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## borgar (5 Jun 2021)

Llevo unos días con una idea en la cabeza sobre Italia y su oro.

Estoy hasta los huevos de escuchar a "liberales" decir "lo bueno que es draghi" y que "ojalá tuviésemos aquí a alguien asi"...que por otra parte cualquiera imbécil sería dios con la calidad de políticos que aqui tenemos.

Luego están los periódicos económicos para los cuales "con draghi Italia va en la buena senda".

No habría que olvidar que Italia es un desastre político comparable a España, su sistema político esta anquilosado y su sistema económico hundido desde el '92 con Maastrich (hasta entonces estaba a la par de francia).

Por otra parte están los gobiernos "tecnicos" que han tenido los últimos años. Si se mira de donde vienen Monti y Draghi (del mismo sitio que Macron)... es como poner al zorro a cuidar de las gallínas.

Y siguiendo con esta última idea, hay una cosa que tiene Italia a la altura del eje francoaleman...SU ORO DECLARADO. 

Puede que esto ya sea aventurarse mucho, creo que se esta/ha estado mal vendiendo el oro italiano, aprovechando que se ha dejado al país en cuerda floja durante años.

Y puede, que quien lo este haciendo sea esos zorros "tan aplaudidos".

De ser así, es otra estafa a un pueblo (en este caso el italiano). En el caso nuestro solamente les hizo falta una llamada a bobo de Pedro Solbes y una frase "vende el oro o España cae mañana"

Las mayores estafas siempre fueron aquellas en las que unos pocos se aprovecharon de un sistema débil para chantajearlo por los "bienes mayores".

Italia tiene declarado más oro que Francia.... saber el oro que realmente tienen esos dos paises, quizás fuese más interesante que una auditoría a Reserva Federal: veríamos los comportamientos de la elite europea.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (5 Jun 2021)

Ojito al Bitcoin que esta al limite y como pierda los 33K no tiene nada hasta la zona de 21K-22K


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Relajate.
> Reclina el asiento.
> No digas que no a ese espumoso que te ofrece la azafata.
> Dale alegria a los anacardos que te han puesto.
> ...



Hombre, a mi no me gusta el whisky, salvo el bourbon, pero me estoy tomando en estos momentos un Martell Xo que tampoco está nada mal. 

En cuanto a los aviones... Yo no me monto en nada que exija llevar mascarilla y hace tiempo que me hice la última pcr de mi vida. Tendré que despegar en mi viejo Passat.


----------



## TradingMetales (6 Jun 2021)

HOLD y Latunes





__





PEAK OIL EN 30 DÍAS


https://es.investing.com/news/stock-market-news/jefe-rosneft-advierte-de-aguda-escasez-de-crudo-ante-interes-por-energia-limpia-2124398 La escasez comenzará en la segunda mitad (ya estamos) de 2021. No soy mujer, pero no puedo decir otra cosa... jijijiji tragatochosroto2:eek © Reuters...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## L'omertá (6 Jun 2021)

Ya somos 100000 en redit


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/gobierno-planea-subida-brutal-carburantes-pobres-no-teneis-derecho-a-coche.1563608/&share_tid=1563608&share_fid=6084&share_type=t&link_source=app



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hornblower (6 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ya somos 100000 en redit



100.000 espaldas plateadas, ésto está cogiendo marcha


----------



## IvanRios (6 Jun 2021)

* Rusia no quiere renunciar al dólar pero EEUU le obliga, según Putin *
Agencia EFE



San Petersburgo/Madrid, 4 jun (EFE).- El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, afirmó hoy que Rusia no quiere renunciar al dólar en sus operaciones internacionales, pero las sanciones económicas de Estados Unidos le obligan a apostar por la 'desdolarización' de su economía.

"Si usted ha oído algo y piensa que queremos librarnos del dólar como divisa de reserva o como medio universal de pago, eso no es así", afirmó Putin en una entrevista por videoconferencia desde San Petersburgo con las principales agencias internacionales de noticias, entre ellas Efe.

Según el jefe del Kremlin, Estados Unidos "nos fuerza a hacerlo, nos vemos obligados a ello"

El presidente constató que Washington "está utilizando el dólar, su divisa nacional, para aplicar diversas sanciones".

"No es que el dólar estadounidense sea malo (...) es un asunto práctico, no podemos efectuar pagos en dólares con nuestros socios en el campo militar y técnico", señaló, al indicar que debido a ello Rusia acudió a su moneda nacional, el rublo, y divisas de otros países.

Al recurrir a los pagos en otras monedas, afirmó, "se conforma un nuevo sistema de relaciones con nuestros socios en las zonas que quedan fuera del ámbito del dólar".

"¿Por qué los políticos estadounidenses hacen esto? Están cortando la rama del árbol sobre la que están sentados. Todos en el mundo lo ven", lamentó.

*Esta situación, dijo, "genera dudas sobre la fiabilidad de las operaciones con dólares", lo cual afecta las reservas de oro no solo en Rusia, sino en todo el mundo e "incluso en los países aliados de Estados Unidos".*


----------



## timi (6 Jun 2021)

Un tsunami (o meteorito) viene hacia nosotros.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## timi (6 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> * Rusia no quiere renunciar al dólar pero EEUU le obliga, según Putin *
> Agencia EFE
> 
> 
> ...



brutal!!


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Hay muchas ciudades Usa que estan asi o peor, pero la cosa no peta todavia.
No lo entiendo.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> brutal!!











Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com





Han quitado el texto entero de la agencia EFE dejándose lo principal 

Pero algún becario hizo corta-pega antes de que lo quitasen y público la noticia entera en otros medios:









Rusia no quiere renunciar al dólar pero EEUU le obliga, según Putin







www.eldiario.es





Esto está a punto de caramelo... Cada vez lo dicen más claramente y aunque intenten ocultarlo acabará siendo de dominio público.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Jun 2021)

Pongame una docena de estas , por favor


----------



## Yellowmellow (6 Jun 2021)

Buenas, me uno a la fiesta metalera. Aquí algunas imágenes interesantes.


----------



## timi (6 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Pongame una docena de estas , por favor



paso , ni un triste estuche de madera ,,, o algo,,,,


----------



## L'omertá (6 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Pongame una docena de estas , por favor



Si la tienen es porque alguien se la ha pedido, o que saben que alguien se la va a comprar.

PD: Miro mi correo y sigo sin saber nada de mi pedido del día 1, de mayo.


----------



## macalu (6 Jun 2021)

Buenas, alguien me puede recomendar una tienda online donde comprar monedas de plata de 1 onza? 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Muttley (6 Jun 2021)

Yellowmellow dijo:


> Buenas, me uno a la fiesta metalera. Aquí algunas imágenes interesantes.



Bienvenido Carlos


----------



## Yellowmellow (6 Jun 2021)

Carlos ??. No sé la verdad.


----------



## Muttley (6 Jun 2021)

Equivocado. 
Disculpas
Me ha engañado tu avatar


----------



## Yellowmellow (6 Jun 2021)

No, nada. Llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro en general pero recientemente me animo a participar y dar un poco de caña y a interesarme más sobre el oro y la plata.

Por cierto me llamo Dani.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Pongame una docena de estas , por favor



Las venden por tubos? (O bidones)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2021)

Yellowmellow dijo:


> No, nada. Llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro en general pero recientemente me animo a participar y dar un poco de caña y a interesarme más sobre el oro y la plata.
> 
> Por cierto me llamo Dani.



Bienvenido

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Buenas, alguien me puede recomendar una tienda online donde comprar monedas de plata de 1 onza?
> Saludos y gracias



Mira aquí:

La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Compara productos de oro y plata de inversión.

saludos


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jun 2021)

Yellowmellow dijo:


> No, nada. Llevo tiempo siguiendo el foro en general pero recientemente me animo a participar y dar un poco de caña y a interesarme más sobre el oro y la plata.
> 
> Por cierto me llamo Dani.



Pues el nick te va perfecto para el hilo, "amarillo meloso/dulce/delicado"... 

Bienvenido


----------



## macalu (6 Jun 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Mira aquí:
> 
> La veta de oro – Lavetadeoro.com | Compara productos de oro y plata de inversión.
> 
> saludos



Gracias


----------



## OBDC (6 Jun 2021)

Hace tiempo que no dicen ninguna chorrada trascendente para darme espacio a trolear un poco, no sé aburren?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## jm666 (6 Jun 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no dicen ninguna chorrada trascendente para darme espacio a trolear un poco, no sé aburren?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



En realidad el oro va a bajar en cuanto descubran la piedra filosofal, llevan unos años investigando con eso y hay muchas expectativas


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> En realidad el oro va a bajar en cuanto descubran la piedra filosofal, llevan unos años investigando con eso y hay muchas expectativas



Unos miles de años y los más que han conseguido es una piedra filosofal 2.0 que convierte en oro virtual todo cero y uno que toca:









¿Cuántas Criptomonedas existen? | Aprende con Euroinnova


¿Aún no sabes cuántas Criptomonedas existen? Haz click y entérate de todo. ¡No te quedes atrás, te esperamos!.




www.euroinnova.edu.es





Unas 8.500 hace un mes asi que habra más aun, crecen de forma exponencial y la piedra filosofal 2.0 sigue por ahi convirtiendo en oro 2.0 todo lo que toca. Viva el rey Midas 2.0 que nos hara ricos a todos!!


----------



## jm666 (6 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Unos miles de años y los más que han conseguido es una piedra filosofal 2.0 que convierte en oro virtual todo cero y uno que toca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si bueno , aver, solo les falta meter un montón de plomo en una nave espacial y llevarlo hasta una supernova a punto de explotar, esperar unos millones de años y recogerlo todo, pero hay un par de detalles técnicos que no acaban de resolver xDDD


----------



## macalu (7 Jun 2021)

No se si será este el sitio más adecuado pero estoy buscando la Tokelau equilibirum 2018 y no la encuentro
Saludos


----------



## cdametalero (7 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> No se si será este el sitio más adecuado pero estoy buscando la Tokelau equilibirum 2018 y no la encuentro
> Saludos











2018 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Coin BU (In Capsule) - PRE-SALE


Buy the 2018 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Coin BU VAT-Free in Europe.




www.europeanmint.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Jun 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no dicen ninguna chorrada trascendente para darme espacio a trolear un poco, no sé aburren?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Deberias ponerte a comprar basuras de criptos, es lo que estoy haciendo yo, luego el cash fresco lo cambias por lingotes de oro y cuando el oro suba un poco lo vendes y ya tienes para unas putes.

Tambien le estoy metiendo duro y constantemente a las latas de atun, todos los meses voy cargando, el otro dia compre unas latas de pasta del aldi que espero no me hagan falta comermelas, hoy abri una por ver que tal y poder se puede comer....... pero estar comiendo de eso todos los dias me cago en su puta madre, espero que acaben siendo comida de gato que tambien son hijos del señor.


----------



## macalu (7 Jun 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> 2018 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Coin BU (In Capsule) - PRE-SALE
> 
> 
> Buy the 2018 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Coin BU VAT-Free in Europe.
> ...



Gracias, es la 1 vez q se de esa web, envían a España? Portes q cobran? 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## macalu (7 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Si, muy fiables pero caros.



Gracias


----------



## macalu (7 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Gracias



Veo q 15 euros,es una pena pq las tokelau estan baratas y no las encuentro en ninguna tienda
saludos


----------



## cdametalero (7 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Veo q 15 euros,es una pena pq las tokelau estan baratas y no las encuentro en ninguna tienda
> saludos



Son tiendas para comprar en cantidad, si no no es rentable


----------



## macalu (7 Jun 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Son tiendas para comprar en cantidad, si no no es rentable



Ok gracias, pues tendré q comprar 10 mínimo pq hay un torero q las vende sueltas a 35 y estas salen a 27
Saludos


----------



## macalu (7 Jun 2021)

cdametalero dijo:


> Son tiendas para comprar en cantidad, si no no es rentable



Estan en preventa a 27.30,sabeis si respetan precios cuando las tengan en stock?
2018 1 oz $5 NZD Tokelau Silver Equilibrium Coin BU | European Mint


----------



## Jebediah (7 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> La de oro ya la he comprado y competo colección, la de plata me falta y no pienso comprarla a ese precio. Si es proof, a esperar que saquen la normal.
> A ver cuándo la sacan en 1/4oz oro?



Me autocito para comentar que el 30/04 pedí la "Completer" de la serie Queen Beast de 1oz de oro; bueno pues hoy he reclamado la moneda y me han dicho que me olvide hasta hasta finales de junio, 2 meses de plazo, y tampoco es seguro que la entreguen en esa fecha. La compré por 1600€ y ya va por los 1750€, a este paso cuando llegue la cambio por la hipoteca.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me autocito para comentar que el 30/04 pedí la "Completer" de la serie Queen Beast de 1oz de oro; bueno pues hoy he reclamado la moneda y me han dicho que me olvide hasta hasta finales de junio, 2 meses de plazo, y tampoco es seguro que la entreguen en esa fecha. La compré por 1600€ y ya va por los 1750€, a este paso cuando llegue la cambio por la hipoteca.



+1


----------



## scratch (7 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Veo q 15 euros,es una pena pq las tokelau estan baratas y no las encuentro en ninguna tienda
> saludos



De 15 € nada, son 25 € más 20% de IVA

*Capital Logistics Shipping Rates*


*Weight**EU and EFTA**Rest of the World*under 500g€25€35500g - 1kg€35€451kg - 2kg€45€602kg - 5kg€55€755kg - 10kg€75€12510kg - 20kg€125€17520kg - 50kg€175€25050kg - 100kg€250€325100kg - 150kg€325€400150kg - 200kg€400€500200kg - 300kg€500€700300kg+Please consult usPlease consult us

*20% VAT rate will be added to shipping cost for private customers.*


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me autocito para comentar que el 30/04 pedí la "Completer" de la serie Queen Beast de 1oz de oro; bueno pues hoy he reclamado la moneda y me han dicho que me olvide hasta hasta finales de junio, 2 meses de plazo, y tampoco es seguro que la entreguen en esa fecha. La compré por 1600€ y ya va por los 1750€, a este paso cuando llegue la cambio por la hipoteca.



La serie queen’s beast está genial pero Tio menudos premium


----------



## Cipotecon (7 Jun 2021)

scratch dijo:


> De 15 € nada, son 25 € más 20% de IVA
> 
> *Capital Logistics Shipping Rates*
> 
> ...



Jajaja decía a 15 y aún se quejaba


----------



## Silver94 (7 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Armate de paciencia, llevo esperando desde marzo para recibir la QB de 10 Oz nueva en elDorado y aún nada. Me han dicho que es problema de la mint, pero no hay escasez, no.



Estoy igual con esa moneda. Yo la cogí el primero de Abril, y me dicen que paciencia, que la mint ha tenido problemas.


----------



## macalu (7 Jun 2021)

scratch dijo:


> De 15 € nada, son 25 € más 20% de IVA
> 
> *Capital Logistics Shipping Rates*
> 
> ...



Gracias,entonces unos 30 euros, el precio de la moneda es ya con IVA no?


----------



## Jebediah (7 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Armate de paciencia, llevo esperando desde marzo para recibir la QB de 10 Oz nueva en elDorado y aún nada. Me han dicho que es problema de la mint, pero no hay escasez, no.



Lo mismo a mí: _"La Royal Mint ha pospuesto su entrega a nuestro almacén."_


----------



## scratch (7 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Gracias,entonces unos 30 euros, el precio de la moneda es ya con IVA no?



Sip


----------



## Furillo (7 Jun 2021)

Yellenita, se te ve un poco nerviosa:


----------



## scratch (7 Jun 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Yellenita, se te ve un poco nerviosa:



Las respuestas son un despolle.


----------



## macalu (7 Jun 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Sip



Gracias


----------



## Muttley (7 Jun 2021)

El segundo país productor de plata en el mundo a punto de tener a un presidente marxista. Castillo. 
No digo ná....y lo digo tó


----------



## estupeharto (7 Jun 2021)

Basel que no? 

Ruun rruun

O basel que sí?


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Jun 2021)

Dollar to be dropped from National Wealth Fund structure within one month, says minister


Russian Finance Ministry has decided to reduce the funds of the NWF invested in dollar assets and replace them by an increase in the euro and gold




tass.com




Composicion del fondo de inversion ruso tras repudiar al dólar (y todos los activos denominados en dolares):
40% Euros
30% Yuanes
20% Oro
5% Libras esterlinas (de un 10% anterior)
5% Yenes

Un 20% de oro son unas 600 toneladas a precio actual. El banco central Ruso se encargara de las compras. Ya se encarga de comprar la produccion interna pero 600 toneladas es la produccion de varios años así que tendra que acudir a los mercados ya que quieren darse prisa en balancear la cartera.

No encuentro el discurso de Putin entero en la prensa rusa, hay fragmentos que no salian en la noticia de la agencia EFE:








US actions damage dollar as global reserve currency — Putin


According to the various estimates, settlements in dollars are gradually declining, the Russian president pointed out




tass.com





_Vladimir Putin remarked that oil sector’s move away from payments in US dollars will affect the position of this currency as a global reserve one. "If oil producers move away from dollar payments, this will be a very strong blow against the dollar as the global reserve currency, a very strong one," Putin said._









Russia does not want to give up dollar as reserve currency or means of payment — Putin


According to Putin, Russia is forced to switch to settlements in other currencies due to the "practical nature" of the US sanctions




tass.com




_The Russian President also drew attention to the fact that the current situation may ultimately force energy companies to abandon the American currency in their settlements, which will seriously affect the position of the dollar in the world. Putin said that "some of our companies, for example, in the oil sector, have volatility in national currencies and do not want to leave the dollar today," but they can be put in conditions when they have no other choice. "This will already be a serious blow to the dollar as a world reserve currency," he stressed._

La guerra monetaria contra el dolar se intensifica...


----------



## L'omertá (7 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El segundo país productor de plata en el mundo a punto de tener a un presidente marxista. Castillo.
> No digo ná....y lo digo tó



¿Se confirma?
No si por una vez el socialismo producirá dinero.


----------



## OBDC (7 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Deberias ponerte a comprar basuras de criptos, es lo que estoy haciendo yo, luego el cash fresco lo cambias por lingotes de oro y cuando el oro suba un poco lo vendes y ya tienes para unas putes.
> 
> Tambien le estoy metiendo duro y constantemente a las latas de atun, todos los meses voy cargando, el otro dia compre unas latas de pasta del aldi que espero no me hagan falta comermelas, hoy abri una por ver que tal y poder se puede comer....... pero estar comiendo de eso todos los dias me cago en su puta madre, espero que acaben siendo comida de gato que tambien son hijos del señor.



Mejor pilla ventresca del LIDL, es para preppers con poder adquisitivo, no como los comegatos de este foro que se lían por 4 limaduras de oro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (7 Jun 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> En realidad el oro va a bajar en cuanto descubran la piedra filosofal, llevan unos años investigando con eso y hay muchas expectativas



El secreto en realidad es que la piedra filosofal es el mismísimo oro: convierte en rico al que trapichea con él.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## IvanRios (7 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Basel que no?
> 
> Ruun rruun
> 
> O basel que sí?



No hay unanimidad pues con lo de Basilea III y el oro. El otro día escuchaba a un analista muy conocedor del mundo de los metales y decía que Basilea III no va afectar en nada al precio del oro. Ojalá se equivoque.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Mejor pilla ventresca del LIDL, es para preppers con poder adquisitivo, no como los comegatos de este foro que se lían por 4 limaduras de oro.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



El otro dia precisamente me estuvieron preguntando por el oro unos amigos y me estuvieron hablando de uno que encima si tiene buen trabajo y bien pagado que compraba limaduras de oro, lo tenian como a un miserable, era bastante gracioso ver como hablaban de las raspaduras de oro que compraba su conocido.

Estos incluso pensaban que el oro valia aun mas de ver al otro desgraciado con esas uñas de oro como decian ellos.


Lo de la ventresca mirare haber...........

Pero hay que comprar atun del mas barato que haya, porquerias de las mas baratas que haya y por otro lado la ventresca y cosas de mas calidad.

Las cosas baratas como haya hambre estos me van a venir de rodillas con las limaduras de oro para cambiarmelas por mis atunes baratos.

La ventresca y las cosillas mas buenas para mi.


----------



## OBDC (8 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El otro dia precisamente me estuvieron preguntando por el oro unos amigos y me estuvieron hablando de uno que encima si tiene buen trabajo y bien pagado que compraba limaduras de oro, lo tenian como a un miserable, era bastante gracioso ver como hablaban de las raspaduras de oro que compraba su conocido.
> 
> Estos incluso pensaban que el oro valia aun mas de ver al otro desgraciado con esas uñas de oro como decian ellos.
> 
> ...



Claro quillo, la ventresca para que vean quien manda.
Ya les dejarás lamer el aceite que se quede en la lata.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Jun 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Claro quillo, la ventresca para que vean quien manda.
> Ya les dejarás lamer el aceite que se quede en la lata.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Mi abuelo decia que en los campos de concentracion habia ostias por las cascaras de naranja, asi que imaginate lo que puede haber por lamer ese aceite.


----------



## timi (8 Jun 2021)

China empieza a generar una onda de inflación que llegará de forma inminente a Europa y EEUU


La inflación es uno de los debates más candentes del año. Los precios medidos por el IPC en términos interanuales han alcanzado el 2% en la zona euro, mientras que en EEUU ha rebasado el 4%. Aunque estas tasas de variación ya son niveles a tener en cuenta si se comparan con los últimos años, se...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si 500 es 0,01 de la inversión, la inversión total serían 5 minolles. En oro plata.... mucho lo veo.
> Supongo que es forma de hablar...



Por supuesto. Yo no he visto cinco millones juntos en mi vida.


----------



## Manzano1 (8 Jun 2021)

El bitcoin vuelve a hundirse: EEUU incauta las criptomonedas del rescate del oleoducto Colonial


Jornada negra para el bitcoin después de que la larga mano de las agencias de seguridad de EEUU demostraran ser capaz de llegar a los monederos de bitcoin de un grupo de ciberdelincuentes, en teoría uno de los lugares más seguros del ciberespacio. La noche del lunes, el Gobierno de EEUU anunció...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jun 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por supuesto. Yo no he visto cinco millones juntos en mi vida.



Ni separaos


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jun 2021)

¿Cómo va el bitcoño? ¿Ha bajado ya de la Luna? 

Ha hecho como el hombre, un amago.


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el bitcoño? ¿Ha bajado ya de la Luna?
> 
> Ha hecho como el hombre, un amago.



Ahí, ahí. Ese Schadenfreude ahí con los trolls bitcoñeros


----------



## alopecio (8 Jun 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> El bitcoin vuelve a hundirse: EEUU incauta las criptomonedas del rescate del oleoducto Colonial
> 
> 
> Jornada negra para el bitcoin después de que la larga mano de las agencias de seguridad de EEUU demostraran ser capaz de llegar a los monederos de bitcoin de un grupo de ciberdelincuentes, en teoría uno de los lugares más seguros del ciberespacio. La noche del lunes, el Gobierno de EEUU anunció...
> ...



No proof, no fact.


----------



## alopecio (8 Jun 2021)

Lo siento, por un momento pensé que estaba en el hilo del Bitcoin.
Pero ya que estamos, por clarificar las cosas:


Disculpas de nuevo...


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jun 2021)

Por un momento pensé que iba en la dirección de que no hay pruebas de que el bitcoin tenga el valor que se dice que tiene...


----------



## IvanRios (8 Jun 2021)

*"Los intereses después de la inflación serán negativos durante la próxima década"*

Moisés Romero


| |
CapitalBolsa 
Capitalbolsa | 08 jun, 2021 12:52







Muy preocupados por la inflación, a pesar de que hemos sido advertidos por los mejores gurús del mercado desde finales del año pasado ¿Hay que seguir preocupados? ¿Qué pasará con mis hipotecas, con las deudas de Estados, empresas y familias?


Publicidad

La Reserva Federal gestiona la evolución de precios de manera que la desinflación vigente hasta hace muy poco no se conviertiera en deflación y obligara a los agentes económicos, empresas y consumidores, a modificar su comportamiento y decisiones de inversión y consumo. Eso sí sería inquietante. Alan Greesnpan, presidente de la FED entre 1987 y 2006, ya entendía que el nivel de precios en sí no es tan significativo como lo es la reacción de la gente ante las fluctuaciones y los cambios de expectativas: «Price stability is that state in which expected changes in the general price level do not effectively alter business or household decisions».

"Son palabras extraídas del Comité de Mercados Abiertos -FOMC- del día 3 de julio de 1996. Explican la política y comunicación pro-inflacionista de las autoridades, tratando de evitar sensación de estar en camino hacia la deflación, modificando incluso su política de control de precios (tal como anunció el 27 de agosto en Jackson Hole) y haciendo saber a la gente que dejará correr los precios más allá del umbral sin necesidad que actuar subiendo tipos, por ejemplo", escribía Antonio Iruzubieta a mediados de octubre del año pasado

Ahora, los economistas de WH proyectan que el costo de los intereses después de la inflación será negativo durante la próxima década, pero el Tesoro no se ha fijado en una tasa nominal o real fija durante la próxima década. Si desea utilizar una analogía de hipoteca, entonces el Tesoro obtuvo una ARM.

Hanno Lustig@HannoLustig







Las autoridades monetarias quieren evitar un escenario de deflación a toda costa, pero además necesitan generar inflación de manera controlada y durante un tiempo suficiente como para que la erosión de la deuda se encargue de reducir el temerario nivel Deuda-PIB alcanzado.

La Trampa de liquidez, tantas veces aludida desde estas líneas, pero casi siempre esquivada e ignorada en los comunicados o declaraciones de las autoridades, es uno de los principales escollos y motivos de preocupación, ya que impide, de momento, que las montañas de masa monetaria y liquidez creadas se trasladen a precios.

La política monetaria está centrada en la gestión de la deuda y un escenario de deflación sería letal, en tanto que se dispara el volumen de deuda es obligado que su coste decaiga a mínimos (políticas de tipos de interés cero) mientras surge inflación que se encargue de deteriorar el valor del principal.

Mantener los tipos al 0% reduce al máximo el coste dela deuda y un supuesto de dejar correr la inflación, hasta digamos el 5%, durante 10 años de tipos cero se traduciría en la erosión directa de la deuda y reducción de su volumen a la mitad por arte de magia.

No es casualidad que más de $15 billones de deuda soberana global coticen en rentabilidad nominal negativa o que el patrón de comportamiento (a más deuda menores tipos) se repita de igual manera que lo hiciera en los años `30 y `40.

Los tipos bajos están para quedarse, la represión financiera continuará arruinando al ahorrador y deprimiendo la rentabilidad de los fondos de pensiones, las posibilidades de vida digna de los jubilados.







La represión financiera, tipos cero y ausencia de diferenciales afecta de lleno a la situación de la banca, ya delicada viendo decaer también su negocio tradicional debido a la irrupción de las nuevas tecnologías (blockchain, fintech) que permiten la creación de nuevos actores, (crowdfunding, crowdlending), añadía Antonio Iruzubieta a mediados de octubre del año pasado



twitter.com/moisesssromero @MoisesssRomero

Moisés Romero-Lacartadelabolsa


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Jun 2021)

https://www.sharpspixley.com/articles/lawrie-williams-chinese-gold-demand-well-up-on-2020-but-still-below-2019_7499.htm



105 toneladas de oro importó China en mayo a través del SGE.

En el link se ven acumulados anuales de 2019 (más de 1600 toneladas) y 2020 (más de 1200 toneladas). Y no es el único canal de importación que tienen...


----------



## FranMen (8 Jun 2021)

Va por ti, Mr Nice:








Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com




500.000 millones en repos inversos


----------



## Muttley (8 Jun 2021)

Moneda de oro con un poco de premium…   



*“Coveted" 1933 Double Eagle Gold Coin Sells For Record $19.51 Million At Sotheby's Auction*
BY TYLER DURDEN
TUESDAY, JUN 08, 2021 - 05:45 PM
An extremely rare, uncirculated 1933 Double Eagle gold coin sold for a record $19.51 million at Sotbeby's auction in New York on Tuesday.
_1933 Double Eagle via Sotheby's_


Sotheby's described the $20 coin designed by American sculptor Agustus Saint Gaudens as the last US gold coin ever made and intended for circulation, making it "*one of the most coveted coins in the world.*" The $19.51 million sale price blew past pre-sale estimates of between $10 and $15 million, *breaking the record for the most expensive coin in the world* which was previously set by a 1974 Flowing Hair silver dollar that went for $10 million in 2013, according to _AFP_.

_1974 Flowing Hair silver dollar_
The Double Eagle, which was *never issued *after US President Franklin D. Roosevelt took the United States off the gold standard in place since the 1830s, and issued Executive Order 6102 forbidding "the hoarding of gold coin, gold bullion, and gold certificates."



More from _AFP _on the history of the coin:



> _*The Double Eagle has an image of Lady Liberty on one side and an American eagle on the other. *
> The 1933 Double Eagles were the last American gold coins intended for circulation by the United States Mint but were never legally issued for use.
> That year, President *Roosevelt removed the United States from the gold standard in an effort to lift America's battered economy out of the Great Depression.*
> All of the coins were ordered to be destroyed, apart from two which were given to the Smithsonian Institution.
> ...



Meanwhile, other Double Eagles which have surfaced have been ruled the property of the United States in various cases - including by the Supreme Court, making the coin bought on Tuesday the only 1933 Double Eagle allowed to be legally sold. It last changed hands in 2002 when designer Stuart Weitzman bought it for $7.59 million.

Fun fact; $20 invested in the Dow in 1933 would be worth $7,055 today.


----------



## timi (9 Jun 2021)

*REINICIO DE MONEDA: BASILEA III Y LA IMPLEMENTACIÓN DEL NSFR*
PUBLICADO POR CYRILLE JUBERT | 7 DE JUNIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS4264 
Hace 33 años, _The Economist_ publicó un artículo anunciando una nueva moneda global para "alrededor de 2018".
En la portada de la revista, el Phoenix, que surge de las cenizas de las monedas fiduciarias, presenta una moneda de oro de 2018.



¿Cómo podría alguien estar lo suficientemente seguro como para adelantar una fecha tan específica con 33 años de anticipación para un evento de importancia mundial? ¿No es asombroso?
Este evento está actualmente en curso. Lo que sucederá a fines de este mes de junio debería haber sucedido en 2018. Por eso.
*1988 - 2008 - 2018: LA HISTORIA DEL NSFR DE BASILEA III*
La quiebra del banco alemán Herstatt en 1974, que sacó a la luz graves disfunciones en el sistema bancario, podría haber dado lugar a riesgos sistémicos. Para remediar esto, los bancos centrales del G10 y luego del G13, bajo el Comité de Basilea, han trabajado en nuevas reglas bancarias y financieras para garantizar la seguridad del sistema. Después de 14 años de trabajo, los miembros del G13 firmaron una serie de protocolos, que se denominaron "Acuerdos de Basilea". Fue en 1988.
Solo unas semanas después, una persona extremadamente conocedora escribió este famoso artículo: “Prepárate para la moneda mundial”. El cuerpo del artículo habla de una moneda perfectamente estable, que no permite a los gobiernos utilizar la inflación para financiar sus déficits presupuestarios. El oro es la única moneda que ofrece esta estabilidad de poder adquisitivo.
El oro retirado del sistema monetario internacional en 1971 por el presidente Nixon, en beneficio de un dólar puramente fiduciario, es por tanto el fénix mítico que debe resurgir de sus cenizas. Eso es lo que proclama la imagen de la portada de la revista.
¿Pero de qué manera?
Después de 1988, el Comité de Basilea continuó su trabajo, cuando el mundo parecía sumido en el caos. Crisis de ahorro y crédito alrededor de 1987, quiebra de la URSS en 1991, crisis mexicana de 1995, crisis asiática con la quiebra de los pequeños dragones en 1997, crisis financiera rusa en 1998, crisis sistémica por la quiebra de LTCM en 1998 ... En 2004 Después de 16 años de trabajo, los banqueros centrales del G13 firmaron los “Acuerdos de Basilea II” revisando los estándares de capital en relación a los riesgos crediticios y de mercado. Estas recomendaciones se iban a aplicar gradualmente de 2007 a 2008.
Pero en 2007, la burbuja inmobiliaria estadounidense se infló con los préstamos hipotecarios de alto riesgo. Los bancos transforman lotes de hipotecas en productos financieros muy complejos que se supone que tienen altos rendimientos, que se venderán a casi todos los bancos del planeta. Cuando el mercado inmobiliario cambia y los inversores se dan cuenta de que estos productos financieros son bonos basura, el mercado se derrumba. Uno de los bancos más grandes de Nueva York se declara en quiebra, provocando la caída del dominó en todo el mundo y una crisis sistémica global.
Después de las sucesivas crisis de la década de 1990, los países emergentes se han unido y formado una alianza detrás de sus líderes -Brasil, Rusia, India y China- denominados BRIC. Estos países, que representan el 41% de la población mundial, creen que los organismos internacionales (FMI, Banco Mundial, etc.) favorecen a la economía occidental, en particular a los Estados Unidos, en detrimento de ellos. El G13 se convirtió así en el G20. Fue en noviembre de 2008, en medio de la crisis financiera, bajo la presidencia de Estados Unidos, que por primera vez el G20 reunió a jefes de Estado y sus ministros de finanzas, además de gobernadores de bancos centrales. El Financial Times llamó a la reunión el "Nuevo Bretton Woods" porque los jefes de estado de la mayoría de los principales países pidieron una reforma de gran alcance del sistema monetario.
Desde el próximo G20 en Londres en 2009, la Junta de Estabilidad Financiera se amplió para incluir a todos los miembros del G20. Fue en este momento cuando se inició un nuevo trabajo por parte de las autoridades financieras del G20, dando lugar a los “Acuerdos de Basilea III” que se firmarán el 16 de diciembre de 2010. Estas nuevas reglas se refieren a los ratios de liquidez y, en particular, al NSFR (Net Stable Funding Ratio ), que debería ser obligatorio el 1 de enero de 2018 (consulte la página 9 del documento BIS original de 2010 o su simplificación en Wikipedia ).



Como sabemos desde hace unos meses, la implementación del NSFR, en particular en el oro asignado o no asignado y en sus productos derivados, provocará un terremoto en el mercado, lo que debería conducir a una seria revaluación del precio de la onza de oro físico. . En cuanto al juego del papel dorado, ya no interesará a los bancos y solo estará dirigido a unos pocos profesionales que busquen cubrir una entrega futura.



Algunos ajedrecistas raros pueden predecir su victoria con 20 movimientos de anticipación.
El autor de The Economist es de este calibre, habiendo anticipado con 33 años de anticipación lo que sucedería después de los primeros Acuerdos de Basilea III.
De alguna manera, probablemente "aconsejó" a los miembros del Comité que hicieran que el juego saliera como estaba planeado originalmente.
*ESTAS REGLAS DE BASILEA III SE APLICAN A TODOS LOS PRINCIPALES BANCOS DEL MUNDO.*
Los principales bancos chinos cumplen con los estándares de Basilea III. El NSFR ha sido la regla desde marzo de 2019 .
En India, los grandes bancos cumplen con Basilea III desde 2019. El NSFR será obligatorio allí el 1 de octubre de 2021.
Y en Rusia, los bancos también están a la altura de los estándares de Basilea III.
Como recordatorio, los principales bancos de EE. UU. Tendrán que aplicar el NSFR el 1 de julio de 2021 (consulte la directiva de la OCC, la Reserva Federal y la FDIC ).
Esta regla se aplica a los bancos, los fondos de ahorro y pensiones de EE. UU. Y sus subsidiarias con activos superiores a $ 100 mil millones. Lo mismo ocurre con las filiales de bancos extranjeros.
Cualquiera de los 39 bancos más grandes de los Estados Unidos .
El reinicio anunciado en Davos en 2014 por la directora del FMI, Christine Lagarde, ya está en marcha. El ritmo se acelerará el próximo mes.
Las interminables negociaciones en el FMI sobre el contenido de la canasta de monedas en DEG deben concluir imperativamente antes de que finalice el primer semestre de 2022, para su implementación el 1 de agosto de 2022. 
No me sorprendería que el oro absorbiera el 20% de las acciones de esta canasta, como en las reservas de divisas de Rusia o en las impuestas al Fondo Nacional de Riqueza de Rusia desde el jueves pasado. ( Fuente )


----------



## timi (9 Jun 2021)

Un nuevo Bretton Woods. Hipótesis.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## HAL 9000 (9 Jun 2021)

Antorob, Estados Hundidos sí que importa mucho petróleo casi 10 millones de barrilles diarios y subiendo según vaya colapsando su shale oil.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2021)

Yo no veo los DEG por la misma razón de la trampa de Tucidides. Sería la evolución ideal, llegar a un acuerdo y llegar a un equilibrio monetario, pero, conociendo al ser humano, será por las malas, cada uno intentará poner sus condiciones, la potencia actual no se rebajará por las buenas y la aspirante irá a por todas.
No creo que haya guerra física directamente entre China y USA, ninguno vencería al otro en su territorio. La guerra ya ha empezado y la estamos viendo en directo y es por los recursos en los países que disponen de estos.

—————
Por otra parte, aquí nos consideramos alumnos aventajados porque vemos lo que está pasando/ va a pasar.
Yo empecé a abrir los ojos en 2009 gracias, en buena medida, a burbuja, sin embargo pensé que la caída sería entonces, salimos con trampas y aquí estamos en 2021 con la segunda match ball.
Alguien duda de que ya había quien sabía lo que ocurriría ya en 1971, seguro que sí, con pequeños ajustes temporales según la evolución del mundo. Cuando se rompieron los acuerdos de Bretton Woods se le puso fecha de caducidad al dólar, una vez caducado (2009) aún se puede consumir durante un tiempo


----------



## antorob (9 Jun 2021)

Hola MrNice.

La intención declarada del FMI se centra en reestructurar la deuda. En la hipótesis apuesto por la compra de la deuda por parte del FMI, pagando con la emisión de DEG, al menos la deuda en manos de los BC. Para ello interpreto que el FMI y el BPI han llegado a un acuerdo para dotar a los DEG de entidad propia. Por ello, no solo puede ser una cesta de monedas exclusivamente, porque entonces estarían cambiando moneda fiduciaria por otra moneda similar. Al incluir el oro en la ponderación, sería una moneda distinta y única.

La ponderación del oro exige una revalorización brutal y no solo en término de dólares, para que el monto total de dinero circulante sea equivalente a la parte proporcional del valor total del oro minado. Desde el mismo momento de la introducción del nuevo DEG, ya no tiene sentido la propiedad física de un individuo. La necesidad de reestructurar la deuda, vendría acompañada de una expropiación del oro a un precio por determinar. Sería fácil venderlo como una aportación al estado que nos ha salvado de la crisis pandémica.

Una vez definido el nuevo DEG, la compra de deuda pública, dejaría en manos de los BC, los DEG emitidos y en manos del FMI, la deuda de los estados. Esta transferencia permitiría controlar la política de los estados, de forma imperceptible para el gran público, pero muy clara como hemos visto en reestructuraciones anteriores en países en suspensión de pagos. Con el paso del tiempo, también comprarían deuda estatal que no esté en manos de los BC, en países emergentes, cerrando el círculo.

Con este sistema, no necesitan el control del oro-papel.

Hola HAL 9000.

Perdona que te conteste en este post.

Los datos que aportas están un poco desfasados.

Esta imagen pertenece a los datos semanales.

Se puede ver que la semana pasada importaron 5,6 millones de b/d, pero exportaron 2,5 millones de b/d en petróleo. Pero si consideramos todos los líquidos, tuvieron exportaciones netas de 2 millones de b/d de LGN, con lo que la importación neta queda en 1 millon b/d. Además importan casi 3,5 millones de b/d de Canadá, que no puede exportar a ningún sitio excepto a ellos, con lo que lo consideran petróleo propio.

En el acumulado anual, la importación neta es todavía inferior.





En cuanto a donde proceden las importaciones, se puede ver que de Oriente Medio es muy, muy poco.







He visto tarde la respuesta de FranMen, asi que edito para contestarle.

Los americanos nunca cederán el poder voluntariamente, pero creo que los rusos ( y también los chinos) han puesto sobre la mesa, anclar el rublo (o el yuan) al oro. Si ocurriera ese caso unilateralmente, el dólar estaría muerto. Esta es la visión de Hugo Salinas Price, que comparto debido a los movimientos de Rusia.

Saludos.


----------



## IvanRios (9 Jun 2021)

*Dirigentes del mundo analizan abandonar el dólar de EEUU*

4 de junio de 2021 — Economistas, funcionarios públicos, empresarios y dirigentes políticos de todo el mundo se reúnen en Rusia esta semana para participar en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo, que se lleva a cabo todos los años. En varios de los paneles de discusión, el tema principal es el hecho de que la utilización ilegal de las sanciones unilaterales de parte de Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido y la Unión Europea, ha alcanzado un punto en que varios países importantes, y en particular Rusia y China, han adelantado pláticas para romper con el sistema financiero internacional dominado por el dólar, que se ha convertido en un arma de guerra económica y no un medio de intercambio. En el panel que preside el Club de Discusión de Valdai, titulado “Los riesgos que plantean las sanciones al sistema financiero global y los negocios internacionales”, la introducción señala: “La transformación del dólar en un arma lleva consigo la amenaza de impactos imprevistos… La intensidad y la naturaleza indiscriminada con la que se despliegan las sanciones sugiere que esa herramienta política se ha vuelto universal”.


El viceministro de Finanzas de Rusia, Vladimir Kolychev, dijo que como resultado de estas sanciones criminales, “está naciendo un nuevo sistema financiero global. No llegará de la noche a la mañana, pero es inevitable. Los países sancionados lo harán”. Hay un retiro ya en marcha de las estructuras existentes, dijo, ya que no es seguro utilizar los dólares estadounidenses. (Washington se adjudica el derecho a imponer a su antojo sanciones a países, empresas e individuos, simplemente por el hecho de que casi todas las transacciones comerciales mundiales pasan a través del sistema del dólar estadounidense, aunque el comercio no tenga nada que ver con Estados Unidos). En el 2019, el comercio de Rusia se realizó en un 80% en dólares, señaló Kolychev, pero ahora el dólar participa en menos del 50%. Las reservas en divisas de Rusia actualmente tienen menos de 20% en dólares estadounidenses.


Si bien las sanciones son razón suficiente para tomar estas medidas de emergencia, un segundo desastre que se avecina es que, después de años y años de impresión de dólares para rescatar burbujas financieras en el sistema bancario transatlántico, sin ampliar la base productiva, ahora amenaza con inundar la zona del dólar con una hiperinflación. El 31 de mayo, una editorial del diario chino _Global Times _señaló: “Aunque no se sabe todavía si la política del gobierno de Biden, de lanzar dinero en helicóptero estimulará una nueva ronda de crecimiento económico, ya es patente que el derroche de dinero primero va a empantanar a la economía estadounidense en un pozo de inflación sin fondo”. He aquí otro motivo más para desvincular las monedas nacionales del dólar, para comerciar en monedas nacionales, o como sugieren algunos, en nuevas monedas digitales.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

__





Annual Central Bank Survey 2021 | World Gold Council


According to our annual central bank survey, central banks continue to view gold positively. Discover which key insights we have highlighted here.




www.gold.org





Encuesta anual sobre las intenciones de los bancos centrales respecto a las reservas de oro.




No vende nadie, y uno de cada cinco espera comprar.
Hay mas graficos sobre los motivos para comprar oro, cómo adquirirlo (produccion propia, mercado OTC, derivados...)




Anticipandose a los cambios en el sistema monetario y desdolarizacion porque no tiene riesgo politico, se comporta bien en las crisis y es una reserva liquida que mantiene su valor en el tiempo... 

Mientras tanto hay rumores sobre compras de los bancos centrales a traves del BIS y anuncios de desdolarizacion y compras de oro cada vez más agresivas por parte de Rusia y China aunque, oficialmente, sus bancos centrales "no compran"


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2021)

Lo de las sanciones de USA es gracioso, si casi todos los países se ponen de acuerdo en aislar a un país las sanciones funcionan, véase Corea del Norte, Irak, Libia, Irán... en determinados momentos.
Cuando un país de forma aislada quiere imponer sanciones a casi todos los demás como es el caso de USA en la actualidad, al final el que queda aislado es el país sancionador


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2021)

Cuando das dinero gratis, esto es lo más normal:




__





La Carta de la Bolsa - Nadie quiere trabajar







lacartadelabolsa.com





Esto va a acabar mal, está claro que se ha entrado en una senda sin retroceso


----------



## Jotac (9 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *"Los intereses después de la inflación serán negativos durante la próxima década"*
> 
> Moisés Romero
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que me huelo, o al menos una posibilidad con bastante probabilidad, y es que en vez de haber un corralito, o una implosión rápida tipo catástrofe armagedón, lo que tengamos es un sangrado y debilitamiento paulatino, sin que se note, robando el capital con guante blanco. Pocos somos los que nos damos cuenta de que es un hecho el robo mediante la inflación, si lo añades a tipos prácticamente congelados, ya lo tienes: drenas el capital sin hacer mucho ruido, poco a poco, tipo sanguijuela, y para cuando la mayoría se quiera dar cuenta serán esclavos del sistema, los que no lo sean ya..


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2021)

Alguien puede confirmar que la emisión del BCE es mayor que la FED, pensaba que era al revés:




__





La Carta de la Bolsa - Solo el cielo es límite para el BCE







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## L'omertá (9 Jun 2021)

No quiero pecar de "yalodigeyomismo" pero (y seguramente alguien lo dijo antes que yo) estais empezando a barruntar -con datos fundamentados- la hipótesis del "incautamiento amistoso del oro"


----------



## antorob (9 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Alguien puede confirmar que la emisión del BCE es mayor que la FED, pensaba que era al revés:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagino que habrá otros gráficos también.

https://www.yardeni.com/pub/balsheetwk.pdf





Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2021)

La historia se repite. Control de precios.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Esto es clave:
“Para evitar que aumente la inflación, reducen las exportaciones, trasladando la escasez y el alza de precios a los países importadores”
Con 500? millones de consumidores para las mismas materias primas y productos el, qué podemos esperar? Escasez e inflación
Edito:531 millones en 2013:








Clase media china: ¿Qué tan bien están? | Conoce China


La creciente clase media china presenta una amplia gama de oportunidades, pero también hay retos políticos y demográficos.



www.google.es




Un ejemplo muy sencillo: 28 millones de coches vendidos en 2017 en China frente a 17,5 en USA en 2016


----------



## L'omertá (9 Jun 2021)

A eso me refiero.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

Yo creo que no va a haber incautación por los siguientes motivos:

1. Las reglas de juego han cambiado. Las incautaciones tienen sentido en un contexto de monedas ligadas al oro para reajustar el precio del medio de pago a la cantidad de oro existente. En último término se trataba de sacar el oro del sistema monetario. 

Ahora, se trata de devolver al oro su papel de referencia en el sistema monetario. Lo que están tratando los diferentes países es reintroducir el oro que acumulan los ciudadanos dentro del sistema financiero como hacen Turquía o India.

2. No van a legislar contra sí mismos. Si se va reintroducir el oro en el sistema monetario, la élite va a estar bien posicionada.

3. Hay formas de "incautación" más efectivas. Vas a conseguir más oro ofreciendo intereses por depositarlo en el banco que intentando obligar a tus ciudadanos a hacerlo. También van a "incautar" más oro subiendo su precio para que la gente voluntariamente lo venda a cambio de papeles recién impresos y con fecha de caducidad cuando cambie el sistema monetario.

Hay mucho mito sobre la incautación, apenas consiguieron unas pocas toneladas. Pese al fracaso del plan de India para reintroducir el oro de sus ciudadanos en el sistema financiero, han conseguido bastante más que EEUU cuando lo incautó


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2021)

Se lo expropiarán con las plusvalías a través de hacienda
Imaginemos coste compra 1000, precio expropiación 10.000, diferencia 9000, impuesto 30%, resultado 2700 impuesto, 7300 en papel devaluado, realmente ha perdido un 27% (o más porque seguramente el valor real sea superior a esos 10000 que le ofrecen) . El expropiado no sé, pero la mayoría de los españoles aplaudiendo la medida


----------



## Razkin (9 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo creo que no va a haber incautación por los siguientes motivos:
> 
> 1. Las reglas de juego han cambiado. Las incautaciones tienen sentido en un contexto de monedas ligadas al oro para reajustar el precio del medio de pago a la cantidad de oro existente. En último término se trataba de sacar el oro del sistema monetario.
> 
> ...



Y añadiría:
Los expertos que han estado trabajando con los inversores chinos confirman que es probable que posean más de 20.000 toneladas. La India alienta a 1.400 millones de personas a poseer oro (ya, es una tradición para la mayoría de las familias tener oro). Y Rusia sigue aumentando sus reservas de oro. Con el mercado del oro en movimiento hacia China y el Este, es muy poco probable que Estados Unidos y Occidente confisquen oro. Debilitaría aun mas sus monedas y sus posiciones.

Los gobiernos tienen una forma mucho más simple de obtener los activos de los ricos a través de altos impuestos. 

Lo que vamos a tener es inflación, intereses negativos y altos impuestos. Por ahí nos van a pelar.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2021)

A mí me da un poco de vértigo pero su mellizo está asequible y si el pd sigue subiendo el pt tiene propiedades similares y puede merecer la pena sustituirlo:








Vaticinan que el metal precioso más caro del mundo costará aún más


El paladio, con fuerte demanda en la industria automotriz, alcanzó su máximo histórico de más de 3.018 dólares la onza en mayo.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Jun 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola MrNice.
> 
> La intención declarada del FMI se centra en reestructurar la deuda. En la hipótesis apuesto por la compra de la deuda por parte del FMI, pagando con la emisión de DEG, al menos la deuda en manos de los BC. Para ello interpreto que el FMI y el BPI han llegado a un acuerdo para dotar a los DEG de entidad propia. *Por ello, no solo puede ser una cesta de monedas exclusivamente, porque entonces estarían cambiando moneda fiduciaria por otra moneda similar. Al incluir el oro en la ponderación, sería una moneda distinta y única.*
> 
> *La ponderación del oro exige una revalorización brutal y no solo en término de dólares, para que el monto total de dinero circulante sea equivalente a la parte proporcional del valor total del oro minado.* Desde el mismo momento de la introducción del nuevo DEG, ya no tiene sentido la propiedad física de un individuo.* La necesidad de reestructurar la deuda, vendría acompañada de una expropiación del oro a un precio por determinar. Sería fácil venderlo como una aportación al estado que nos ha salvado de la crisis pandémica.*



Acojonante. Si fuera ese el escenario, y con el antecedente americano... ¿qué creeis que sería lo mejor? ¿vender o atrincherarse?

A largo plazo a los useños que conservaron su oro les fue de fábula, pero a corto plazo no vas a poder hacer nada con él, y tienes además el riesgo de que lo incauten y/o sancionen... pero en mi opinión merecería la pena arriesgarse... que les den


----------



## L'omertá (9 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Acojonante. Si fuera ese el escenario, y con el antecedente americano... ¿qué creeis que sería lo mejor? ¿vender o atrincherarse?
> 
> A largo plazo a los useños que conservaron su oro les fue de fábula, pero a corto plazo no vas a poder hacer nada con él, y tienes además el riesgo de que lo incauten y/o sancionen... pero en mi opinión merecería la pena arriesgarse... que les den



Rezar.
Si los estados quieren algo van a pasar por encima de todos para lograrlo.
No sería descartable que China y Rusia buscasen que el oro y la plata se disparasen de precio pero no para enriquecerse (que también) si no para masacrar al dolar.
Pienso.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Acojonante. Si fuera ese el escenario, y con el antecedente americano... ¿qué creeis que sería lo mejor? ¿vender o atrincherarse?
> 
> A largo plazo a los useños que conservaron su oro les fue de fábula, pero a corto plazo no vas a poder hacer nada con él, y tienes además el riesgo de que lo incauten y/o sancionen... pero en mi opinión merecería la pena arriesgarse... que les den



En esos casos que no se sabe qué puede pasar y no te decides qué hacer, lo mejor es un 50/50, vendes la mitad y el resto a guardarlo bajo llave, seguro que mínimo con la mitad aciertas.


----------



## estupeharto (9 Jun 2021)

El problema que le veo al paladio es que no sería una inversión como reserva de valor sino como un elemento que se necesita "en la actualidad".
Y si ese uso cambia, bien porque se encuentra o se busca un sustituto rentable (otro elemento, otra tecnología, etc.) debido a su escasez u otras razones, entonces dejará de tener ese valor alto que ahora se le da.
O sea, por un lado no está barato ahora y por otro te la juegas.
Es más para especular, con cierto riesgo, que como inversión de valor. Aunque ahí está, para quien guste de este tipo de inversión.


----------



## dmb001 (9 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Acojonante. Si fuera ese el escenario, y con el antecedente americano... ¿qué creeis que sería lo mejor? ¿vender o atrincherarse?
> 
> A largo plazo a los useños que conservaron su oro les fue de fábula, pero a corto plazo no vas a poder hacer nada con él, y tienes además el riesgo de que lo incauten y/o sancionen... pero en mi opinión merecería la pena arriesgarse... que les den



Opino lo mismo, los MP se venden por necesidad por regla general, no porque el gobierno de turno vaya a expropiarlo. Creo como Villares que hay maneras más efectivas para obligar a la gente a deshacerse de su oro como prohibir el intercambio entre particulares con fuertes sanciones económicas o pena de cárcel, con la tecnología que hay no habría ni hilo burbujero de intercambio ni numismático que se arriesgara a arruinarse la vida por una onza. 

Tocaría enterrarlo en algún lado y esperar tiempos mejores.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2021)

Bonds & Bitcoin Bounce-Back As Stock Market 'Complacency' Reaches 20-Year High | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com







“Esto no terminará bien “


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2021)

La tendencia es a que sean los bancos centrales los que compren la produccion nacional y financien los proyectos. Al menos es lo que hacen Rusia y su orbita, China, Iran, Turquia, Filipinas, algunos paises africanos... Asi como no veo sentido a "confiscar" oro a los ciudadanos pudiendoles ofrecer un precio mas justo (a cierto precio saldria mucho oro al mercado) o ofreciendo intereses, nacionalizar los futuros de oro (expropiacion de minas) para ayudar a respaldar la moneda si que es mas probable.

Cuando la gente vea que el dinero real no sale de los cajeros si no de las entrañas de la tierra, no le va a hacer mucha gracia que lo que haya en su pais se lo lleven "malvados especuladores".

__________________









A Number Of Things Now Coming Together That Will Push Gold Prices Higher - King World News


A number of things are now coming together that will push gold prices higher.




kingworldnews.com





Gran articulo de Alisdair MacLeod, resumen:

-Se está intensificando el conflicto EEUU - China
-Estima que China tiene entre 20.000 y 25.000 toneladas de oro (hace un buen repaso a la politica china respecto al oro desde los 80s)
-Se acerca el caos en el mercado del oro con la aplicacion de Basel III
-China sólo tiene que esperar a que el dólar se debilite inevitablemente pero tal vez aproveche los efectos de Basel III para golpear un enemigo debilitado.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2021)

Que es más relevante para el sistema monetario, que Rusia se deheshaga del dolar de sus reservas , lo evite en sus intercambios e invierta el 20% de los ingresos del petroleo en oro o... que El Salvador acepte BTC como divisa de curso legal?









El Salvador podría ser el primer país en aceptar Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal


De momento, el Gobierno del país salvadoreño no ha comunicado más detalles sobre la propuesta de ley. Esta inclusión financiera permitiría crecer la economía del país.




www.20minutos.es












Bitcoin: el Salvador se convierte en el primer país del mundo en aceptar la critomoneda como moneda de curso legal


El Congreso de El Salvador aprobó en la madrugada de este miércoles una ley que convertirá el bitcoin en moneda de curso legal en el país




okdiario.com












El Salvador aprueba el uso del bitcoin como moneda de intercambio: es el primer país en dar el paso


La Asamblea Legislativa de El Salvador, de mayoría oficialista, aprobó el martes la ley Bitcoin que permitirá el curso legal de dicha criptomoneda y que convierte al país centroamericano en el primero en el mundo en reconocer el criptoactivo como una moneda legal de intercambio.



www.eleconomista.es












El Salvador, primer país del mundo en reconocer el bitcoin como moneda legal


La ley establece que el cambio entre el bitcoin y el dólar estará establecido "libremente por el mercado" y no estará sujeta a impuestos.




www.lasexta.com












El Salvador aprueba el uso de bitcoin como moneda legal


La Asamblea Legislativa de El Salvador, de mayoría oficialista, aprobó el martes la Ley Bitcoin, que permitirá el curso legal de dicha criptomoneda, con lo que el




www.lavanguardia.com












El bitcoin sube más de un 13% tras su declaración como moneda de curso legal por El Salvador


La legislación para su adopción recibiera el apoyo de 62 de los 84 votos de la Asamblea del país




www.elconfidencial.com












El Salvador se convierte en el primer país del mundo que adopta el bitcoin como moneda de curso legal


El cambio entre el bitcoin y el dólar estará establecido "libremente por el mercado" y no estará sujeta a impuestos | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com












El Salvador usará el bitcóin pase a riesgo de convertirse en paraíso fiscal







www.eldiario.es












El Salvador adopta el Bitcóin como moneda legal


El Salvador abre la puerta al Bitcóin. El parlamento del país centroamericano ha aprobado este miércoles la legalización del uso de la popular criptomoneda, siendo así la primera nación del mundo en adoptarla dentro de su curso legal.La llamada ‘Ley Bitcóin’, de tan solo tres páginas de...




www.elperiodico.com












El Salvador se convierte en el primer país del mundo en el que bitcoin se convierte en criptomoneda de curso legal, pero no sin polémica


La Asamblea Legislativa de El Salvador ha aprobado esta mañana la ley que convierte al bitcoin en moneda de curso legal en El Salvador. El país se convierte...




www.xataka.com












El Salvador, primer país en aprobar el bitcoin como moneda de circulación legal


La ley aprobada recoge que el uso de esta criptomoneda será "irrestricto con poder liberatorio e ilimitado en cualquier transacción y a cualquier título de las personas naturales o jurídicas"




www.lne.es












El Salvador aprueba el bitcoin como moneda de curso legal - RTVE.es


La Asamblea Legislativa de El Salvador ha aprobado la Ley Bitcoin, que permite su curso legal, con lo que el país centroamericano es el primero...



www.rtve.es












El Salvador aprueba el uso de Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal


El país será el primero del mundo en reconocer el criptoactivo como moneda legal de intercambio




www.diariodesevilla.es












El Salvador, primer país del mundo en reconocer al bitcoin como moneda legal


Podrá usarse de forma ilimitada en cualquier transacción




www.cope.es






Los sicoiners aseguran que la prensa les trata muy mal y no se habla ni se promociona su oro 2.0. en los medios cuando se habla hasta en la sopa de su himbersion tanto en los medios publicos como los privados. 

La semana pasada Putin dijo que Rusia se deshacia del dolar para sus intercambios con el exterior y que su fondo nacional incluira un 20% de oro. Un hecho de esta relevancia que va a afectar al sistema monetario y no lo encontraras en la prensa...
El oro 2.0 es promocionado descaradamente para que sea percibido como el dinero del futuro por mucho que los sicoiners digan lo contrario.Del oro de verdad, el que va a sustituir al dólar, en la "prensa libre" no se habla.

Han hinchado todos los mercados y promocionado todo tipo de burbujas para evitar que la gente se fije en el oro. No dejan que pinchen pese a ser grotescas... La fed compra todos menos oro, el BCE igual. No pueden dejar que explote ninguna de las burbujas que han hinchado sin causar graves daños a la economia. No hay salida a la situacion que han creado.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> De los creadores del evento 201, próximamente en sus pantallas: Pánico en la red. Ya han sacado el trailer y promete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con estos mimbres me da terror que implanten las monedas digitales


----------



## FranMen (10 Jun 2021)

Ayer leí que las empresas en estos años han ido recortando gastos para mantener el precio de los productos y que ya habían llegado al límite por lo que tocaba subirlos, que esto era un motivo más para generar inflación.
Hoy me encuentro que aún es posible recortar más, aunque esto raya lo surrealista:








Deutsche Bank quitará los móviles de empresa a más de 1.000 empleados de España


Deutsche Bank ha decidido impulsar distintos planes de ajuste de costes en su filial española para elevar la eficiencia y, así, aumentar la rentabilidad del negocio. Entre estas medidas, se encuentra además del anunciado recorte de hasta 30 personas y el cierre de una docena de sucursales, la...



www.eleconomista.es




El empleado tendrá que poner su móvil al servicio de la empresa. Nos estamos dejando comer la tostada, ya con el confinamiento lo tuvimos con el teletrabajo. En otra época un comerciante con lo que ganaba se compraba el local en propiedad, hoy eso es imposible. 
Lo estamos viendo en la compra:








¿Han encogido las patatas fritas? Así 'disfrazan' las empresas una subida de los precios de sus productos


Tras la profunda crisis que ha supuesto la pandemia del coronavirus, muchas empresas estarían poniendo en práctica una forma de camuflaje minorista conocida como "contracción", que significa reducir las cantidades y tamaños de los envases para así ocultar una subida en los precios de sus productos.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Que es más relevante para el sistema monetario, que Rusia se deheshaga del dolar de sus reservas , lo evite en sus intercambios e invierta el 20% de los ingresos del petroleo en oro o... que El Salvador acepte BTC como divisa de curso legal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que, el que ni la Fed, ni el BCE compren oro, es una muy buena cosa, pues estará caro o barato, pero al menos sabemos que no está burbujeado, y si está manipulado, que lo está, es a la baja. Irónicamente, el oro es lo único "barato" que podemos encontrar en el mercado.

No se cuanto va a durar este periodo de distribución de dinero-fiat-infinito a los diversos activos que están en juego ( acciones, bonos-deuda, criptos), pero mientras dure está claro que las burbujas no dejarán de crecer, y solo una parte de ese ingente masa monetaria se filtrará hacia el oro.
No se cual será el cisne negro que obligue al reseteo monetario (inflación, tensión bélica?), y provoque quizás, como apuntaba antorob, que se cree una moneda mundial tipo DEG que compre la deuda de los bancos centrales y paises, y que necesariamente debe ir respaldada por oro, pero me da que cuando llegue ese momento todo va a ser muy rápido. 

No lo vamos a ver venir, no van a dejar margen para que la gente reaccione.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Que es más relevante para el sistema monetario, que Rusia se deheshaga del dolar de sus reservas , lo evite en sus intercambios e invierta el 20% de los ingresos del petroleo en oro o... que El Salvador acepte BTC como divisa de curso legal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya vaya, así que El Salvador.... va a ser el salvador de los tulipanes....
País con solera y poder donde los haya.
¿Cuánto le habrán pagado a los títeres?
¿Podrán empobrecer más a la población de lo que ya es?

Lo mismo les da que les da lo mismo


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Vaya vaya, así que El Salvador.... va a ser el salvador de los tulipanes....
> País con solera y poder donde los haya.
> ¿Cuánto le habrán pagado a los títeres?
> ¿Podrán empobrecer más a la población de lo que ya es?
> ...



Se supone que la idea es abaratar el envio de remesas (mas del 20% del PIB) pero dudo que tenga exito porque no es tan barato como lo venden: comision para comprar, comision por validar la transaccion y comision por vender. Además, por el camino puede caer un 50%... No creo que vaya a tener mucho exito.

Pero ahora su presidente puede vender los que tenga sin pagar impuestos y calentar el chicharro un poco con la noticia que los medios califican de historica, un hito monetario del "oro 2.0".


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2021)

Reserva de valor y tal 



El % que les queda por bajar y como lo tienen


----------



## FranMen (10 Jun 2021)

Se debate si la inflación va ser pasajera o viene para quedarse. Es como decir susto o muerte. Si volvemos a pararlo todo puede (o no) que se controle la inflación, si la economía intenta moverse la inflación se disparará. Ojo que puede que aquí nos paremos pero que, en un mundo globalizado, otros sigan avanzando (véase China) con lo cual tendríamos lo peor de ambos mundos: inflación con crisis económica.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Jun 2021)

¿Y cómo harían para diferenciar jurídicamente el oro bullion del oro emocional? ¿O es que no puedo yo tener más apego sentimental a mis preciosas monedas de bonitos diseños (especialmente la norteamericana del búfalo) que un señor por su cadenita con la Virgen de su abuelo? Supongo que se puede cortar por lo sano y dictaminar que no se puede poseer oro en forma de lingotes o de monedas fabricadas por tal o cual mint, mientras que sí se puede conservar el oro en todas sus demás formas (cadenas, anillos, relojes, etc...), pero me parece una distinción arbitraria y que seguro traería follón en los tribunales.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> ¿Y cómo harían para diferenciar jurídicamente el oro bullion del oro emocional? ¿O es que no puedo yo tener más apego sentimental a mis preciosas monedas de bonitos diseños (especialmente la norteamericana del búfalo) que un señor por su cadenita con la Virgen de su abuelo? Supongo que se puede cortar por lo sano y dictaminar que no se puede poseer oro en forma de lingotes o de monedas fabricadas por tal o cual mint, mientras que sí se puede conservar el oro en todas sus demás formas (cadenas, anillos, relojes, etc...), pero me parece una distinción arbitraria y que seguro traería follón en los tribunales.



Por el que ellos quieran, más claro el agua.
Ideas: anterior a 1800, “round”/medalla, moneda con valor facial...


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Por el que ellos quieran, más claro el agua.
> Ideas: anterior a 1800, “round”/medalla, moneda con valor facial...



Te pondré un ejemplo de a lo que me refiero. El tema de la okupación de viviendas. A nadie se le escapa que es diferente que se okupe un piso propiedad de un banco que tenga cientos de ellos vacíos, que el único apartamento de la señora María que alquila y que le supone un ingreso tan importante como su exigua pensión. Son temas diferentes, pero no se puede legislar de forma diferencial para que si el okupa entra en una vivienda de un particular se le pueda echar manu militari aunque hayan pasado las 48 horas que marca la ley, mientras que si lo que okupa es una vivienda propiedad de una mercantil haya que seguir el procedimiento judicial correspondiente. Por eso no veo cómo se puede tratar jurídicamente diferencialmente el oro en función de criterios arbitrarios, cuando todo es igualmente oro.


----------



## dmb001 (10 Jun 2021)

¿Alguien escuchó ayer a Villares siendo entrevistado en el canal Goldenage? Me llamó la atención que tirara por tierra totalmente las expectativas para Basilea III, vamos, resumiendo, opina que no cambiará nada retrasen su aplicación o no.

Tiene sentido viendo cómo ni la impresión a lo grande, ni la inflación, ni la compra de oro por parte de China y Rusia entre otros modifica substancialmente el precio de los metales lo que debería. Es de suponer que lo de Basilea deben tenerlo también atado y bien atado, como buenos banqueros que son.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jun 2021)

Druck Slams Fed Manipulation As Stocks & Bond Yields Jump After CPI Soars | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Y la bolsa americana subiendo. Me recuerda a la canción de Juan Luis Guerra:


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jun 2021)

Está claro que hay salir de la "prensa libre" para ver qué ocurre a nivel monetario.

Prensa turca, noticia de hoy:

New reserve discoveries put Turkey among few gold producers
Around 20 tons of gold with a market value of $1.2 billion (TL 10.2 billion) and 3.5 tons of silver reserves with a market value of $2.8 million have been...
www.dailysabah.com www.dailysabah.com

_Al afirmar que la instalación, cuya base se colocó el jueves, es de gran importancia tanto para Ağrı como para la economía del país, Varank enfatizó que fortalecerá el poder de Turquía en la producción de oro.

“Uno de los aspectos más importantes que muestra la distancia que Turquía ha recorrido en el sector minero es la producción de oro, que es el campo de actividad de la instalación que sentaremos hoy. *El oro es una parte indispensable de nuestra cultura y sistema financiero. Es un mineral importante que usamos tanto como joyería como en nuestras inversiones ”, dijo el ministro, y agregó que“ sigue siendo un actor predominante en la economía global *_*”.*

Y, efectivamente, sigue siendo un actor predominante en la economía global aunque no salga en los medios...

El banco central turco (y no es el único en hacerlo sino que es una tendencia creciente). Compra la producción nacional de oro y financia las nuevas explotaciones. A su vez, el banco central turco, obliga a los bancos comerciales del país a depositar oro como colateral de los préstamos que otorgan.

Los ciudadanos también pueden tener cuentas denominadas en oro por la que cobran intereses que pueden ser cobrados en libras turcas o en oro. El gobierno intenta que las más de 4.000 toneladas que se estima que tienen sus ciudadanos se introduzca en el sistema financiero.

Además, Turquía a sido el intermediario del comercio del petróleo iraní que para evitar las sanciones económicas se ha vendido a cambio de oro.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Te pondré un ejemplo de a lo que me refiero. El tema de la okupación de viviendas. A nadie se le escapa que es diferente que se okupe un piso propiedad de un banco que tenga cientos de ellos vacíos, que el único apartamento de la señora María que alquila y que le supone un ingreso tan importante como su exigua pensión. Son temas diferentes, pero no se puede legislar de forma diferencial para que si el okupa entra en una vivienda de un particular se le pueda echar manu militari aunque hayan pasado las 48 horas que marca la ley, mientras que si lo que okupa es una vivienda propiedad de una mercantil haya que seguir el procedimiento judicial correspondiente. Por eso no veo cómo se puede tratar jurídicamente diferencialmente el oro en función de criterios arbitrarios, cuando todo es igualmente oro.



En el tema de la ocupación la diferencia está en si es o no vivienda habitual.
Si lo es, no amparan a los okupas, sino que es allanamiento de morada y etc. de cargos que les caigan.
Pero si no es v.h., (aunque sea alquilada, que también es v.h. del inquilino), ahí es donde los políticos cabrones y delincuentes les han abierto la puerta e invitado a que delincan.

Suelen ir a por las de bancos o aquellas que ven claro que no están ocupadas.

De cualquier forma, leyes basura hechas por escoria, para que se les pase su legislatura sin muchos problemas y a los demás que ke den.
Si la gente cogiera y se tomara la justicia por su mano con esta mierda de dirigentes, se acabarían las leyes injustas con los ciudadanos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Se debate si la inflación va ser pasajera o viene para quedarse. Es como decir susto o muerte. Si volvemos a pararlo todo puede (o no) que se controle la inflación, si la economía intenta moverse la inflación se disparará. Ojo que puede que aquí nos paremos pero que, en un mundo globalizado, otros sigan avanzando (véase China) con lo cual tendríamos lo peor de ambos mundos: inflación con crisis económica.



Ahora parece que hay muchos analistas que compran lo que nos está vendiendo de que con las vacunas ya se acaba el marrón covidiando, y que la economía va a tirar fuerte, + ahorros+ velocidad del circulación del dinero= inflacion de la buena...

Y no digo que no... peeeeeero... apunto, por dejar aquí, negro sobre blanco por lo que pudiera pasar, que no descarto un "cerrojazo" en otoño debido a las "nuevas variantes", o si damos crédito a la doctora Albarracín, a la reacción autoinmune que van a generar las vacunas...

Es un escenario un pelín apocalíptico, pero yo no lo descartaría. Les daría bastante tiempo para seguir con su juego, y con el que están encantados, todos en casa, sin molestar y ellos emitiendo dinero a masalva pero sin inflación alguna...

En fin, probablemente estaré equivocado y así lo deseo de veras... en unos meses saldremos de dudas.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Jun 2021)

5% de inflación pero, hoyga, no pasa nada.


----------



## timi (10 Jun 2021)

Banks are So Stuffed With Cash They Tell Companies: No More Deposits


No More Cash Please Some banks, awash in deposits, are encouraging corporate clients to spend the cash on their businesses or move it elsewhere. It's a




mishtalk.com






*Los bancos están tan llenos de efectivo que les dicen a las empresas: no más depósitos*
Los bancos están tan sobrecargados de efectivo que están perdiendo dinero en depósitos.
MISH4 HOURS AGO






*No más dinero en efectivo, por favor *
Algunos bancos, inundados de depósitos, están animando a los clientes corporativos a gastar el efectivo en sus negocios o trasladarlo a otra parte. Es un caso extraño de " No más efectivo, por favor ".


> Las empresas estadounidenses están guardando miles de millones de dólares en efectivo. Sus bancos no están seguros de qué hacer con él. Algunos bancos están animando a los clientes corporativos a considerar alternativas.
> Lo más importante para muchos grandes bancos es una regla que les exige tener un capital equivalente al menos al 3% de todos los activos. Preocupada por el impacto de la regla durante la pandemia, la Fed cambió el cálculo en 2020 para ignorar los depósitos que los bancos tenían en el banco central, pero terminó esa pausa en marzo. Desde entonces, algunos bancos han advertido que el aumento de los depósitos podría obligarlos a recaudar más capital o decir no a los depósitos.
> "Recaudar capital contra depósitos y / o rechazar depósitos son acciones antinaturales para los bancos y no pueden ser buenas para el sistema a largo plazo", dijo Jennifer Piepszak, entonces directora financiera de JPMorgan Chase & Co., en una llamada con analistas en abril. .
> Una estrategia es la estratificación inversa, que ofrece a los clientes rendimientos más bajos para depósitos adicionales. Pedir a los clientes que muevan algunos fondos a otro banco más pequeño también es una opción, dijo Pete Gilchrist, vicepresidente ejecutivo de Novantas Inc., que asesora a los bancos.
> En los últimos meses, los bancos, incluido BNY Mellon, se han centrado en trasladar a los clientes de los depósitos a los fondos del mercado monetario. Los fondos del mercado monetario, a su vez, necesitan nuevos lugares para aparcar todo ese dinero nuevo y ganar algo de interés. Pero las tasas de interés bajísimas los han empujado a volver a almacenarlo en la Reserva Federal de la noche a la mañana, en una instalación que les paga un rendimiento cero y que ha sido ignorada en gran medida durante los últimos tres años.



*QE sin sentido*
Tenga en cuenta que la Fed, a través de QE, ha estado llenando los bancos con efectivo durante un año a una tasa de alrededor de $ 120 mil millones al mes.
No solo los bancos no lo utilizan, sino que les está empezando a costar dinero.
La solución de la Fed, usando la palabra libremente, es hacer Repos inversos que agotan el efectivo de los bancos.
Los repositorios inversos superaron los $ 500 mil millones esta semana, deshaciendo efectivamente más de cuatro meses de QE.
*La Fed dice que esto era lo esperado *
Wolf Richter también señala que las recompras inversas de la Fed alcanzaron los 503 mil millones de dólares. Deshacer el drenaje de liquidez durante 4 meses de QE
Lo que realmente me llamó la atención fueron las declaraciones de la Fed, como señaló Richter.
El presidente de la Fed de Nueva York, John Williams, enfatizó repetidamente que el sistema de recompra inversa “ _estaba funcionando muy bien_ ” y que “ _realmente, no había preocupaciones al respecto. Esperábamos que eso sucediera. Funciona exactamente como se diseñó_ ".
Asombrosamente, 

La Fed mete medio billón de dólares en la garganta de los bancos.
Los bancos les dicen a las corporaciones que no hagan más depósitos porque están perdiendo dinero con ellos. Alternativamente, los bancos tienen que reunir capital.
Entonces, las corporaciones recurren a los fondos del mercado monetario.
Los fondos del mercado monetario tampoco saben qué hacer con el efectivo.
Así que la Fed se ve obligada a recuperar medio billón de dólares.
Esto se esperaba y está funcionando exactamente como se diseñó.
¡Gracias Fed!
Mientras tanto, tenga en cuenta que la Fed dice que la inflación es transitoria, tiene un interés adquirido en mentir
También tenga en cuenta cómo las políticas de inflación de la Fed beneficiaron al 1% superior en imágenes, parte 1


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Que saque yo los lingotes de 5 kilos a falta de los de 1 kilo, no es broma.

Tengo todavía unos 3 kilos para quien lo compre a precio decente.

de Europa, ni esta semana ni la próxima espero nada de metal. Mis tokelau ya volaron. Y el precio base de los lingotes si se usa granalla Sempsa aumentó hace una semana.


----------



## Lego. (10 Jun 2021)

¿Habéis visto esto?





__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Menudo crack el Macron.


----------



## timi (10 Jun 2021)

¿Quién se acuerda de una inflación en el 5%?.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## dmb001 (10 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tal y cómo están en Francia y según las últimas encuestas, la mayoría de franceses darían gustosa y voluntariamente todo su oro para que todos los africanos se fueran a África.


----------



## Just (10 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ocurrió en España en la época de Solbes, una cosa es lo que transciende a los medios y otra, la realidad. Los politicos no deciden, son meros títeres, hacen lo que les dicen los amos. En el caso de España, se rescató por debajo de la mesa a uno de nuestros superbancos patrios con el oro de todos. La jugada consistió en venderlo justo antes de que el precio se fuese para arriba.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oro a cambio de moronegros, parece un negrocio redondo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Que saque yo los lingotes de 5 kilos a falta de los de 1 kilo, no es broma.
> 
> Tengo todavía unos 3 kilos para quien lo compre a precio decente.
> 
> de Europa, ni esta semana ni la próxima espero nada de metal. Mis tokelau ya volaron. Y el precio base de los lingotes si se usa granalla Sempsa aumentó hace una semana.



Pues yo he comprado 5 kilos de monedas 835 bajo spot.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jun 2021)

Just dijo:


> Como ocurrió en España en la época de Solbes, una cosa es lo que transciende a los medios y otra, la realidad. Los politicos no deciden, son meros títeres, hacen lo que les dicen los amos. En el caso de España, se rescató por debajo de la mesa a uno de nuestros superbancos patrios con el oro de todos. La jugada consistió en venderlo justo antes de que el precio se fuese para arriba.



El oro que ZP y Solbes malvendieron en 2004-2007 vale hoy casi el cuádruple, una pérdida de 11.000 millones. ¡Gracias, CorruPSOE!


----------



## Just (10 Jun 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El oro que ZP y Solbes malvendieron en 2004-2007 vale hoy casi el cuádruple, una pérdida de 11.000 millones. ¡Gracias, CorruPSOE!



Me sorprende que enlaces esto después de lo que acabo de contar. Son los bancos señores, son los bancos.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (10 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si levantara la cabeza Charles de Gaulle le daría la del pulpo, la que ha recibido esta semana ha sido una acaricia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jun 2021)

Just dijo:


> Me sorprende que enlaces esto después de lo que acabo de contar.



Pues no sé dónde está el misterio. Que sigan órdenes no exculpa.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



No me deja traducirlo (mi inglés es de-de-ficiente) pero me imagino lo que pone .

Vale, ya me deja. Bien, ¿quién de vosotros ha sido?


----------



## Just (10 Jun 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues no sé dónde está el misterio. Que sigan órdenes no exculpa.



Con la Iglesia hemos topado, amigo Sancho. Aqui pasan todos los gobiernos, de todos los colores, de todos los paises, por el aro de los verdaderos amos.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece bien. Si me venden el Kg a spot -5 yo también ayudaré.


----------



## borgar (10 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> 5% de inflación pero, hoyga, no pasa nada.



Y 5% de inflación FALSEADA... seguro que la lista de cosas que no entran para el cálculo es tan larga como en España.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Que saque yo los lingotes de 5 kilos a falta de los de 1 kilo, no es broma.
> 
> Tengo todavía unos 3 kilos para quien lo compre a precio decente.
> 
> de Europa, ni esta semana ni la próxima espero nada de metal. Mis tokelau ya volaron. Y el precio base de los lingotes si se usa granalla Sempsa aumentó hace una semana.



Pero si tú sólo has agotado todo el stock de España! El comentario de reditt va por tií. En Europa ya te tienen miedo. Eres como Atila, por donde vas arrasas con las existencias de plata


----------



## lvdo (11 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No me deja traducirlo (mi inglés es de-de-ficiente) pero me imagino lo que pone .
> 
> Vale, ya me deja. Bien, ¿quién de vosotros ha sido?



@TradingMetales madre la que estás liando 

Edito:

Traduzco:


*Spanish mint is out of silver*






News
Today I’ve bought some more shiny on a small madrid bullion store, just before sailing and losing it all again (thats another story), and the seller has told me that the spanish mint is calling them to buy back silver as they are out of stock, willing to buy any amount despite they usually wont accept less than 30-40 kgs. He told me that it’s the first time such a thing has happened, not even in 2011 ATH. SEMPSA, spanish mint, delivers the coin blanks to the UKs royal mint for britanias. Fellow apes, we are seriously damaging this corrupt system!!


La menta española no tiene plata

Hoy he comprado algo más de lo que brilla en una pequeña tienda madrileña de lingotes, justo antes de navegar (¿?) y perderlo todo otra vez (esa es otra historia), y el vendedor me ha dicho que la menta española les está llamando para recomprarles la plata porque no tienen existencias, queriendo comprar cualquier cantidad a pesar de que normalmente no aceptan menos de 30-40 kgs. Me dijo que es la primera vez que ocurría algo así, ni siquiera en el 2011 ATH (¿?). Sempsa, refinería española, entrega los cospeles a la UK Royal Mint para hacer Britannias. Compañeros simios, estamos dañando seriamente este sistema corrupto!!


----------



## Higadillas (11 Jun 2021)

ATH = all time high (precio más alto de la historia)


----------



## timi (11 Jun 2021)

usa tendrá que afrontar pronto su decadencia , nada nuevo por aquí ,,, pero cuidado , que igual es antes de lo que pensamos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> usa tendrá que afrontar pronto su decadencia , nada nuevo por aquí ,,, pero cuidado , que igual es antes de lo que pensamos.



Madre mía, el miedito que da el P.C. Chino. A ver si el chiringuito les aguanta a los USAnos hasta que yo no esté, con 20 años me conformo. Por que si ahora estamos jodidos, cuando El Cesar global lo elija el Comité de Viejunos del Partido Comunista la República Popular China, vamos a recordar la época actual con verdadera nostalgia.


----------



## Furillo (11 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Impresionante Ayuso en Telecinco ahora mismo.



¿Qué dijo ayer la AjewSO? No me entero de nada por mi manía de no ver la puta TeleviSión.


----------



## IvanRios (11 Jun 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Madre mía, el miedito que da el P.C. Chino. A ver si el chiringuito les aguanta a los USAnos hasta que yo no esté, con 20 años me conformo. Por que si ahora estamos jodidos, cuando El Cesar global lo elija el Comité de Viejunos del Partido Comunista la República Popular China, vamos a recordar la época actual con verdadera nostalgia.



Así es. Estos cabrones colectivistas van a imponer su sistema y a dominar el mundo, imponiendo una férrea dictadura tecnológica-policial-sanitaria que ya tenemos aquí. Carnet social (buenos y malos ciudadanos), IA, millones de cámaras con reconocimiento facial...el gran hermano en su máxima expresión, la muerte del individuo y de la libertad.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (11 Jun 2021)

Buena señal para la plata en el intradía. Se ha marcado un soporte en los 28,00$ clavados...de mantenerlo, daría esperanzas de que esa zona de soporte/resistencia que últimamente han sido los 28,00$ actuara de soporte temporal (a medio plazo).

Las mineras come ci come ça....

A ver si la semana cierra por encima de los 28,00$ zona clave...


----------



## ElMayoL (11 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo tampoco la veo, estaba buscando una película para ver un rato antes de dormir..
> 
> Pues menudos zaskas le metió a Falconeti como lo disfrute mamma mía, busca el programa, no se como se llama porque no lo veo nunca, de Betín Osborne..



Ayuso es esa q sigue al milímetro la agenda 2030 igual q hace pedrito chanchez? Es Eda tipa gorda de la CAM, no? La que importa moronegros y dice ser feminista.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Jun 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> @TradingMetales madre la que estás liando
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



Acabo de hablar con Iñaki de Ciode, el Lunes ya tienen por fin mi pedido completo, llevo esperando varias semanas o algunos meses a todo, lo pagué con criptos y ya ni recuerdo la fecha.

Y de Europa, me mandan otra caja en un rato, pero las britanias para Septiembre mínimo:





__





Seguimiento | UPS - España


Realiza un seguimiento de uno o varios paquetes con Seguimiento de UPS, utiliza tu número de seguimiento para realizar el seguimiento del estado de tu paquete.



www.ups.com





No se olvidaron de mí, pensé que ya me tenían abandonado.







Quería también contar cómo ha sido una parte del colapso Sempsa. Los blanks ya los tenían jodidos hace 2 meses o más cuando llamé para averiguar producción diaria sin obtener datos exactos. Y ya me debían kilos encargados días antes a tienda en Madrid que sabéis. 

Cuando me doy cuenta que solo unos 50.000 € al día pueden ser creados en lingotes para toda España, creo que es demasiado poco. Y ni siquiera tenía que comprarlos todos yo, ya que hay más demanda. Cuando pisé la realidad y Ciode me dijo que en Febrero vendieron 1 tonelada y que eso es mucho, y me llamaron "especial" a mí, pensé que algo debía hacer con mi pila. Como lo de venderla e ir recomprando, que es lo que he estado haciendo, molestando por aquí con Spam.

Si con una tonelada que mueva y recompre ya comprometo un montón a la industria en España, es algo que puedo hacer si hay demanda suficiente y no hay ladrones-oportunistas que quieren plata a 500 € kilo o menos. 

Gracias a ese Spam, he podido apretar lingotes Sempsa haciendo lo siguiente:

1. Venta directa de lingote a España y fuera de España. 
2. Cambio de lingotes por paquillos u otras monedas, ganando peso. Se venden las monedas y se recompran lingotes para cambiar o vender. Cada vez que alguien me compra monedas tipo pakillos o monedas 999, está colaborando al apretón de Sempsa porque todo el capital va a ellos. 
3. Cada vez que vendo 1 lingote de 5 kilos Heraeuss, comprometo a Sempsa con más de 5 kilos de trabajo. Si bien es cierto que no he vendido más de 10, les he comprometido casi 1 día de trabajo entero.
4. Venta de monsterbox a cambio de más peso en lingotes o sacos de granalla, incluso chatarrilla en objetos. (Esa granalla que buscan y que ellos ahora subieron precio si usan la suya en Junio)
5. Cambio de parte de oro por nuevos kilos. En espera familiar - herencia cercana(Gracias al PSOE y el aumento de impuestos) de poder soltar mucho más oro por plata antes de fin de año.
6. Alumnos ganando con técnicas de mi libro y robots creados por otros alumnos, y van comprando plata con parte de sus beneficios. 

Y todo esto sin una web, con la VetadeOro soltando los kilos más baratos de España podríamos apretar más. 

Me falta dar un jaque mate a Sempsa, que lo podría hacer si reúno capital en cuenta bancaria, unos 100K €, para pagarles por lingotes nuevos usando mi propia granalla y chatarra. No he sido capaz de reunirlos y para hacerlo de poco a poco no compensa. Eso les daría más de medio mes de trabajo completo. Ahora que ha subido First Majestic ya puedo vender la próxima semana acciones con beneficios en los bancos de España y puedo ver que hacer con la liquidez, que será o comprar más plata o transformar parte de mi granalla. Llevaba 2 o 3 meses pillado con la minera de los cojones y con las cuentas a casi 0. 

Sufrí un intento de estafa con billetes falsos, de gente de Barcelona, (Libaneses-moros) y un belga de luxemburgo-mónaco. Eso me deprimió 2 semanitas. Recuerden revisar siempre todos los fajos y no perderlos de vista, no sirve ver uno y confiar que el resto es real. Sobre todo tratarán robar con el oro, no tanto con plata (Por el peso). 

He sacrificado tiempo para otras cosas, incluyendo familia, amigos y canal de trading en youtube, trading personal también. Pero me siento satisfecho. Eso sí, estoy ya hasta los cojones de cargar peso de un lado a otro. 

Mi próximo movimiento más sencillo para reventar la fundición, es dejaros el lingote SEMPSA de kilo al precio de tienda madrileña sin IVA + 10 € por la molestia de moverme. 200 kilos disponibles el Lunes, y 190 Argor Heraeuss de 5 kilos al mismo precio, me bajo los pantalones para terminar de apretar los huevos a quien sea que le duela lo que ocurre. Si les interesa una última apilación me avisan.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (11 Jun 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Traduzco:
> 
> *Spanish mint is out of silver*
> Today I’ve bought some more shiny ......... just before sailing ...... seller has told me that the spanish mint ...... not even in 2011 ATH. .....
> ...



¿Eso es traducir? ¿Llamas traducir a emplear un traductor automático? ¿es ese tu nivel?.

La verdad que no me sorprende viniendo de alguien cuyo "éxito" ha sido replicar una web alemana www.gold.de hasta convertirla en un producto paco. No se cómo te ganas la vida, casapapis, ni me importa, se que como traductor o generador de ideas, desde luego que no.

Qué penita chaval.... qué lástima. Lo curioso es que empleando un traductor automático haya usuarios que te regalen un "thanks". Ya ves, siempre hay alguien que sorprende, y no pare bien. 

A los 9 que habéis agradecido la "traducción" del muchacho. ¿Es ese el valor que dais a vuestra palabra gratitud? ¿A que un muchacho corte un texto y lo inserte en un traductor automático, para después pegarlo sin tan siquiera revisarlo? ¿Por eso un GRACIAS?.


----------



## lvdo (11 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con Iñaki de Ciode, el Lunes ya tienen por fin mi pedido completo, llevo esperando varias semanas o algunos meses a todo, lo pagué con criptos y ya ni recuerdo la fecha.
> 
> Y de Europa, me mandan otra caja en un rato, pero las britanias para Septiembre mínimo:
> 
> ...



¿Como te publicitas para mover esas cantidades? 

No es nada fácil encontrar compradores y vendedores que muevan esos kilos. Y sobretodo hacerlo con seguridad.

Una máquina de contar billetes te ahorraría esos disgustos.

La verdad es que cada vez que leo tus mensajes alucino.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Jun 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> ¿Como te publicitas para mover esas cantidades?
> 
> No es nada fácil encontrar compradores y vendedores que muevan esos kilos. Y sobretodo hacerlo con seguridad.
> 
> ...



Desde hace años hago de gurú gratuito dando algunas señales, cursos y cosas para que la gente gane dinero. Y saben que la plata es el objetivo final de todo ese desmadre especulativo después de ya no tener deudas y latunes o energía. De los cientos de alumnos hay una minoría fuerte que apila, me compra, revende y predica a amigos y familiares. Y es gente que lo hace 1. Por ayudarme y devolverme el favor de estos años en algo que me agrada, ya que con dinero nunca me van a poder pagar nada. 2. Por ganar y especular. 3. Para su futuro y sus hijos. 

La caída de las criptos ha paralizado a muchos que estaban ya queriendo salir por metal, y esperan a que vaya a 100K para metalizar. Otros siguen acumulando lo que pueden y van ganando. Es gente que no ha tenido una onza en su vida, y les ha encantado. Confían en mí y muchos tienen fe ciega, son mis pequeños acólitos. Yo les compro su onza a 31 € si me la venden. Y algunos se encargan de ir recomprando lo que ven, en una técnica de fijación de precios futura en diferentes plataformas. Dotón Sando la llamo, donde eres la oferta y eres la demanda. Nos estamos moviendo también al P2P para intentar fijar precios de una única moneda. Va lento pero la gente se va moviendo, y muchos quieren salir ya de las criptos que han tenido buenos sustos estas semanas por no escuchar advertencias. Además les animo a que vendan su metal más caro y recompren ganando gramos, y varios se han animado en diferentes partes de España. Es mi pequeña rebelión traída a la plata física, y falta mucho por comprar, sobre todo ahora que herede a ver si no se me va mucho el precio y puedo soltar un terreno gordo. La guerra de la plata está empezando y ya es imparable. Muchos me piden que saque ya tienda online porque desconfían de comprar a personas, así que eso potenciará el asunto, cuando se me quite la pereza hago algo al respecto. De momento a tratar de disfrutar del verano, que me veo volviendo a la Selva en 1 o 2 años si se pone feo todo.


----------



## lvdo (11 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Desde hace años hago de gurú gratuito dando algunas señales, cursos y cosas para que la gente gane dinero.



Dónde ejerces esa labor, ¿aquí en Burbuja? No me ha quedado muy claro.

Un saludo


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Jun 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Dónde ejerces esa labor, ¿aquí en Burbuja? No me ha quedado muy claro.
> 
> Un saludo



Facebook, youtube, telegram... ahora que estoy de apilador tengo menos tiempo para todos y me centro más en los metaleros. Y en este foro también hay negocio como para vivir.


----------



## frankie83 (11 Jun 2021)

Oscilaciones en unas horas de diez dólares y de veinte o más dólares en un día se han convertido en normales últimamente, pero hace unos años no me parece que fuera tan volátil el precio del oro, o me lo estoy imaginando y todo esto es normal?


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, el tema de Sempsa es mayor del que creía, la plata que usan en reino unido, o parte de ella, es plata española procedente de reciclaje (granalla). Cuando ya nos jodan la plata a nosotros por completo, Sempsa comprará en "el mercado internacional" y no está lejos. 

Nos van a dejar sin plata industrial a los Españoles antes de lo que yo pensaba. Si yo fuera presi pararía esto ahora mismo. Nos robaron los piratas sin darnos cuenta. Yo he despertado hoy.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Jun 2021)

Misma gasolinera desde hace 7 años, mismo coche y mismo proceder.
El mes pasado 55 € llenar el depósito, hoy 58


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Jun 2021)

Yo pongo un precio por una moneda, como una onza por ejemplo, o un Duro, y se compra todo lo que quede por debajo de ese precio, es un juego sencillo. A su vez, se ponen a la venta a un precio razonable por miles para quien los quiera.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Jun 2021)

—Creo que, si esperas un poquito —dijo el carpintero sueco, que había dado con su Klondike allí mismo y era lo bastante listo para saberlo—, un poquito, verás cómo te hago una bonita barca.

Capítulo “Las mil docenas”
LA QUIMERA DEL ORO 
Jack London


----------



## lvdo (12 Jun 2021)

Lo que más raro puede sonar es la palabra "mint" que la he traducido como menta ya que en algunos sitios lo he leído así, creo que de gente de sudamérica. Se puede llamar también ceca, casa de la moneda, fundición, etc.

Un saludo!


----------



## IvanRios (12 Jun 2021)

* Pedro Sánchez promueve la creación de una criptomoneda pública, pionera en la UE 

*
*El PSOE registra una iniciativa en el Congreso para 'copiar' el modelo de dinero digital de las islas Caimán.*
12 junio, 2021 02:59 







El *Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez* qe seguir rompiendo moldes y, ahora, se plantea ser el primer país de Europa en impulsar la creación de una *criptomoneda pública* (la segunda en todo el mundo tras la de las islas Bahamas), en este caso, vinculada al euro. Así lo ha explicitado el PSOE en una proposición no de ley registrada en el Congreso de los Diputados.

En su iniciativa, el Partido Socialista insta al Gobierno de Sánchez a impulsar (en colaboración con el *Banco de España*) la creación de un grupo de estudios para evaluar la implantación de un "euro digital" como un modelo de *moneda pública digital (CBDC)*. Es decir, una criptomoneda emitida por un banco central.

El objetivo del grupo socialista es que esta* criptomoneda* dé "estabilidad financiera" tanto a la economía española como al conjunto de la eurozona, "y recupere el carácter del dinero como bien público y bajo control democrático".

El Gobierno quiere liderar este proyecto para subirse a una tendencia muy extendida entre los países de nuestro entorno. Según un informe del Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea, más de un 80% de las instituciones consultadas trabajan ya en proyectos relacionados con estas criptomonedas.


La principal diferencia entre estas divisas digitales públicas y las del ámbito privado (como los Bitcoins) es su aplicación y funcionalidad. El Gobierno asegura que la criptomoneda pública es "más segura que la privada", puesto que acusan a la segunda de tener una "elevada volatilidad en su cotización" y un "importante impacto ambiental".
Al respecto de esto último, según cálculos del Centro de Finanzas Alternativas de la Universidad de Cambridge, si el *Bitcoin* fuese un país, consumiría al año tanta electricidad como *Finlandia, Suiza o Argentina*.
La moneda digital pública que plantea el PSOE se presenta como una alternativa frente a los sistemas de pago ajenos al sistema bancario. Su objetivo, principalmente, es capar las nuevas formas de pago digitales ajenas al circuito bancario formal. Lo que se conoce como *banca en la sombra* (_shadow banking_).
*Yuan Digital*
"Este auge de la banca en la sombra y nuevas formas de pago digitales alternativas es lo que ha motivado a las autoridades de China a desarrollar lo que sería un* yuan digital*, de momento en fase de proyecto piloto en algunas ciudades del país", ejemplifica el PSOE en la presentación de su propuesta.
Pese a lo que pueda parecer en un primer momento, el Partido Socialista en el Congreso insiste en que la* creación de un cripto-euro* no implica "ni la nacionalización del sistema bancario, ni la estatalización del crédito".
Las opciones para esta criptomoneda del PSOE son variadas. Por un lado, apuestan por una moneda digital directa, con cuentas abiertas directamente en el banco central. Por el otro, hablan de modalidades mucho más híbridas o intermediadas, donde la actividad privada de crédito no desaparece, sino que está completamente separada de los depósitos de los ahorradores. "No desaparecerían los medios de pago privados", insisten.
Hoy día, la mayoría de proyectos de CBDC planteados, como el caso de China, se muestran reticentes a convertirse en proveedores exclusivos de medios de pago y se plantean modelos híbridos en los que el dinero digital compite con otros medios de pago privados. Similar al proyecto del *PSOE de Pedro Sánchez*.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jun 2021)

Veo un gran problema ahí. Quien lo anuncia.
Siendo la psoe date por jodido y engañado si entras en cualquier propuesta de esas escorias mercenarias


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Central Bank does not plan to buy gold on domestic market amid changes in NWF structure


Earlier, Finance Minister Anton Siluanov said that Russia would completely abandon the US dollar in the structure of the National Wealth Fund




tass.com





_El Banco Central no planea comprar oro en el mercado interno en medio de cambios en la estructura de NWF
Anteriormente, el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, dijo que Rusia abandonaría por completo el dólar estadounidense en la estructura del Fondo Nacional de Riqueza.

MOSCÚ, 11 de junio / TASS /. *El Banco Central de Rusia no planea comprar oro en el mercado interno en el contexto del abandono completo del dólar por parte de Rusia en la estructura del Fondo Nacional de Riqueza *(NWF), dijo la jefa del regulador Elvira Nabiullina durante una conferencia de prensa el viernes.

"No estamos planeando comprar oro en relación con el cambio en la estructura de la NWF en el mercado nacional, no hay necesidad de esto", dijo Nabiullina._

Buscan crear un shock en el mercado del oro. El mercado que acepte los dolares de los que se deshacen necesita tener 600 toneladas de fisico a precios actuales para un 20% de oro en el NWF ruso. Si no buscasen un shock, no lo anunciarian.

Rusia corre a por su silla despues de parar la musica... El momento elegido justo antes de la implementacion de Basel III no creo que sea casual. Les dejaran hacerlo o cerraran el mercado como cuando Francia decidio cambiar todos sus dolares por oro en 1971?

Momentos historicos... La gente sigue oyendo la musica en su cabeza y no reacciona pero ha dejado de sonar en el mundo real.


----------



## Lego. (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Buscan crear un shock en el mercado del oro. El mercado que acepte los dolares de los que se deshacen necesita tener 600 toneladas de fisico a precios actuales para un 20% de oro en el NWF ruso. Si no buscasen un shock, no lo anunciarian.



No lo pillo. ¿Por qué es más presión en el mercado de oro el anuncio de que NO van comprar oro? Más presión sería decir lo contrario ¿no?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Por qué es más presión en el mercado de oro el anuncio de que NO van comprar oro? Más presión sería decir lo contrario ¿no?



Si buscas que otros actores hagan lo mismo por miedo a que el mercado no pueda aguantar la presion, lo anuncias.

Si no quieres que el resto lo haga y, ademas, hacerlo a mejor precio, no lo dices publicamente y con discrecion lo vas haciendo

Del mismo modo pero con intencion opuesta fue el anuncio del banco central ingles de que iba a vender una parte significativa de sus reservas antes de hacerlo por lo que el mercado se hundio y aunque perdiese dinero en la operacion anunciandolo, cumplio su objetivo de que el precio del oro bajase.


----------



## Tolagu (12 Jun 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nadie duda de todo esto, pero me parece que el precio de la plata se va abajo hasta fin de mes, por lo menos. Es la tercera vez en un año que se da de golpe con los 28 dólares y no puede romper el techo. Cuando ocurre esto toca bajada hasta los 27.38, más o menos.
> 
> La próxima vez lo conseguirá, supongo.
> 
> Que nadie me haga caso, no vaya a ser que os perdáis la gran subida en vertical.



Pues no va mal del todo teniendo en cuenta que, históricamente, Junio es de los peores meses para el precio de la Plata


----------



## Lego. (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si buscas que otros actores hagan lo mismo por miedo a que el mercado no pueda aguantar la presion, lo anuncias.
> 
> Si no quieres que el resto lo haga y, ademas, hacerlo a mejor precio, no lo dices publicamente y con discrecion lo vas haciendo



Ok. No hablamos de la declaración formal, es una lectura entre lineas. En ese caso hay que contar también que todos los demás actores saben que todos pueden mentir y nadie se cree nada del todo. Ni siquiera los números.

Visto así es otra forma de levantar la liebre. En vez de comprar oro ostentosamente, mentir ostentosamente. Las dos cosas significan lo mismo: Que ya no hay que parecer creíble. Se acabó la música.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> sto así es otra forma de levantar la liebre. En vez de comprar oro ostentosamente, mentir ostentosamente. Las dos cosas significan lo mismo: Que ya no hay que parecer creíble. Se acabó la música.



El resto de actores sabe que no habra oro disponible a estos precios si Rusia compra esas cantidades por lo que el dolar puede convertirse en una "patata caliente" si deja de ser utilizado como colateral en las transacciones internacionales.

A eso se referia Putin con que este movimiento va a redefinir el valor del dolar y el del oro con consecuencias tanto para EEUU como para sus socios.


----------



## FranMen (12 Jun 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Lo que más raro puede sonar es la palabra "mint" que la he traducido como menta ya que en algunos sitios lo he leído así, creo que de gente de sudamérica. Se puede llamar también ceca, casa de la moneda, fundición, etc.
> 
> Un saludo!



Cada vez que leo mint me viene a la cabeza esto  :


----------



## Lego. (12 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues no va mal del todo teniendo en cuenta que, históricamente, Junio es de los peores meses para el precio de la Plata



Eso sería antes. En siete de los diez últimos años, la plata ha pegado subidones en junio, o como muy tarde en julio- Y algunos años han sido de infarto, además.

Edito: Rectifico, estaba viendo el gráfico sin el suficiente detalle. Son solo tres o cuatro años con subidas en junio. Eso sí, vaya subidas en 2019 y 2020.


----------



## FranMen (12 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No pienso hacer uso de nada que se le haya ocurrido al hijo de puta y farsante ese de Sanchez.



Miedo me da, detrás de mensajes grandilocuentes vienen aplicaciones lorealistas y powerpointianas


----------



## Lego. (12 Jun 2021)

Cuando todo el mundo sabe que todo el mundo miente, mentiras habrá muchas pero engaños, ni uno


----------



## Lego. (12 Jun 2021)

¡¡Favorita!! Hace como veinte años que no la veo y me has recordado que la tengo esperando en un disco duro, capturada de un Bluray por un pixelmaníaco.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

Jaja claro, pero no es que se diga menta en ningún sitio. es que la palabra mint significa tanto ceca como menta (la planta) 



lvdo dijo:


> Lo que más raro puede sonar es la palabra "mint" que la he traducido como menta ya que en algunos sitios lo he leído así, creo que de gente de sudamérica. Se puede llamar también ceca, casa de la moneda, fundición, etc.
> 
> Un saludo!


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

Y de paso que dejen de cobrar cuando alguien cruza una frontera vía Covid-tests


----------



## FranMen (12 Jun 2021)

Eso que nos cobren directamente un tanto por ciento todos los meses y así sabemos a que atenernos


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Hugo Salinas Price pone fecha de comienzo para el nuevo sistema monetario el 28 de junio, en la prensa mejicana:









28 de junio: el BIS, Banco de Pagos Internacionales, cede ante Rusia y China - Hugo Salinas Price







d.elhorizonte.mx




_

28 de junio: el BIS, Banco de Pagos Internacionales, cede ante Rusia y ChinaPor: Hugo Salinas Price Hugo Salinas PriceMartes, 1 de Junio de 2021 02:00 a.m.
El 6 de abril de 2021, el sitio web Russia Today hizo un anuncio: (bit.ly/3g5ATsy).

"Putin se prepara para exponer una visión para el futuro en un discurso dramático, en lo que los aliados afirman que será el ´evento político más importante del mundo´".

Sin embargo, resultó que Putin no estableció ninguna visión para el futuro, en ningún discurso dramático, y "el evento político más importante del mundo" no se llevó a cabo.

¿Qué ha sucedido?

En mi opinión, sólo hay una explicación para esta extraña situación: Putin amenazaba con restaurar el respaldo de oro para el rublo ruso y el yuan chino, y esto aterró al BIS, el Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea, Suiza, que cedió a la presión de Rusia y su aliado, China.

A raíz de la amenaza de Putin, este mes de mayo el BIS informó que estaba implementando nuevas reglas de administración para los bancos internacionales, en lo relativo a los reportes sobre las cantidades de oro que poseen, y que, de acuerdo a las nuevas reglas, esos reportes ya no podrán incluir "unallocated gold"(lo cual podría traducirse como "oro sin localización determinada", una especie de oro "mítico" u oro "fantasma").

Han sido las operaciones con oro "sin localización determinada"; es decir, "oro mítico", las que han permitido a los bancos más importantes de Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos controlar y suprimir el precio de mercado del oro, mediante ventas de un oro que en realidad no existe. Por lo tanto, bajo las nuevas reglas que regirán a partir del 28 de junio de este año, el precio del oro ya no estará sujeto a manipulaciones por parte de Estados Unidos y Reino Unido, dado que los bancos más importantes de estos países ya no podrán recurrir al "unallocated gold" –es decir, oro inexistente– para coludirse en el control de precios del metal.

De esta forma, Rusia y su aliado, China, han cancelado el poder de Estados Unidos y de Reino Unido para mantener el precio del oro en la congeladora, durante tantos años.

Nadie sabe qué tan alto podría llegar el precio del oro después del 28 de junio, pero cuanto más alto suba, más bajo será el valor internacional del dólar, y de otras monedas nacionales que están vinculadas al dólar, a través de la concentración de sus reservas en dólares.

Las enormes importaciones estadounidenses de productos chinos tendrán que reducirse al mínimo. Y esa reducción, resultado de un regreso a la realidad económica, diezmará el nivel de vida de los estadounidenses.

Una Nueva Era, impuesta por Rusia y China, comenzará el 28 de junio de 2021, cuando el oro comience a recuperar su antigua y perpetua función como DINERO._


----------



## IvanRios (12 Jun 2021)

*El BIS controlará este mes la especulación creciente en el 'mercado paralelo' del oro*

Entra en vigor el coeficiente de financiación estable neta que refuerza la resistencia bancaria a largo plazo

Victor Relaño 5 junio 2021 / 05:00h








Oro
El Banco Internacional de Pagos (BIS) está decidido a reforzar al máximo la situación de liquidez y de solvencia de las entidades financieras. El supervisor de la banca a nivel mundial va a establecer este mes de junio un nuevo coeficiente con el objetivo de frenar cualquier actividad que pueda poner en riesgo la liquidez de las entidades financieras y, a la postre, complicar su viabilidad. Uno de los objetivos es frenar en seco la especulación en activos ficticios en el mercado del oro.

El nuevo coeficiente de financiación estable neta (NSFR) entrará en vigor el próximo 28 de junio en Europa y se establecerrá a finales de este año en el Reino Unido.
El NSFR supone una exigencia de financiación equilibrada de acuerdo con los activos y actividades fuera de balance de una entidad. “El objetivo es reducir la probabilidad de que la perturbación de las fuentes de financiación habituales de un banco erosione su posición de liquidez, de forma que aumente su riesgo de quiebra”, se asegura en la web del BBVA. Esta fuente indica que esta ratio persigue “que los bancos diversifiquen sus fuentes de financiación y dependan en menor medida de la financiación en los mercados mayoristas a corto plazo”.

*Frenazo a la especulación del oro*
El primer efecto directo de esta nueva regla del Comité de Basilea del BIS va a ser el frenazo en seco a la especulación sobre el oro que han llevado a cabo bancos británicos y norteamericanos, que han realizado ventas de títulos sobre oro sustentadas en tenencias “fantasma” de este metal. Mediante esta práctica, han evitado la revalorización del oro de forma ficticia, como tendría que haber sucedido por las compras de oro por parte de rusos y chinos, y ayudado a sostener el dólar de forma artificial.
Esta nueva regla evitará que los contratos financieros puedan hacer referencia al suministro de oro, lo que provocará un auténtico terremoto en el mercado de Londres, el mayor mercado de este metal en el mundo.
El gurú de la economía Alasdair Macleod censura la práctica de los contratos en papel referenciados al suministro de metales preciosos. “Es lo que hacen [las entidades] y eso es lo que se va a detener y por mucho tiempo. Creo que el gobierno estadounidense ha alentado el crecimiento de alternativas de papel al oro para eliminar la demanda de lo real”, comenta en el digital USAWatchdog.

*Oro fantasma*
NSFR es una ratio que va a consolidar el sistema financiero, con un frenazo a nuevas burbujas y contenciosos diplomáticos. “Han sido las operaciones con oro "sin localización determinada"; es decir, "oro mítico", las que han permitido a los bancos más importantes de Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos controlar y suprimir el precio de mercado del oro, mediante ventas de un oro que en realidad no existe”, denuncian desde el digital El Horizonte, un digital que lleva la leyenda “La verdad como es”.
“Le dijeron al Banco de Pagos Internacionales que no podemos tener otro Lehman Brothers y han elaborado regulaciones para ayudar a asegurar que no tengamos otro Lehman”, señala Macleod. El BIS ha diseñado otro mecanismo para reducir el riesgo en caso de turbulencias financieras. Es el coeficiente de cobertura de liquidez (LCR), que “mide el perfil de riesgo de liquidez de un banco, garantizando que disponga de un fondo adecuado de activos de alta calidad y libres de cargas, que pueden convertirse fácil e inmediatamente en efectivo, sin una pérdida de valor significativa, en los mercados financieros”, señala BBVA.





__





El BIS controlará este mes la especulación creciente en el 'mercado paralelo' del oro | CapitalMadrid


El Banco Internacional de Pagos (BIS) está decidido a reforzar al máximo la situación de liquidez y de solvencia de las entidades financieras. El supervisor de la banca a nivel mundial va a establecer este mes de junio un nuevo coeficiente con el objetivo de frenar cualquier actividad que pueda...




www.capitalmadrid.com


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (12 Jun 2021)

En buena lógica la supresión del oro papel que no pueda demostrar estar soportado por físico debería disparar el precio del oro físico, ¿no? Quizá por esto últimamente había poco stock de oro en los proveedores alemanes, aunque acabo de comprobar en alguno que ya vuelven a tener el normal.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> En buena lógica la supresión del oro papel que no pueda demostrar estar soportado por físico debería disparar el precio del oro físico, ¿no? Quizá por esto últimamente había poco stock de oro en los proveedores alemanes, aunque acabo de comprobar en alguno que ya vuelven a tener el normal.



Sí con la logica en la mano...pero seguro que nos la lían por algún lado

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Felio (12 Jun 2021)

*Un congresista presiona a la secretaria Yellen por la divulgación de las actividades del oro en EE. UU.*









Congressman Presses Secretary Yellen for Disclosure of U.S. Gold Activities


Washington, DC (June 10, 2021) – As foreign governments reportedly accumulate gold and de-dollarize their sovereign wealth funds, a Republican congressman is asking tough questions of the U.S. Treasury about its secretive gold activities.




www.moneymetals.com





* El representante Alex Mooney (R-WV), patrocinador de la Ley de transparencia de reservas de oro de 2021 ( HR 3526 ) para exigir la primera auditoría verdadera del oro de Estados Unidos en décadas, escribió a la secretaria del Tesoro, Janet Yellen, esta semana solicitando información detallada sobre las tenencias de oro de Estados Unidos. delegado en la Reserva Federal y el Fondo Monetario Internacional y planteó otras preguntas. *


----------



## L'omertá (12 Jun 2021)

No sé quién estará detrás de estos artículos pero el cabrón tiene coco.





__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## timi (13 Jun 2021)

Peak Reopening - The Sounding Line


Watch out below




thesoundingline.com


----------



## Higadillas (13 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> DOCUMENTAL DE 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nota mental: seguir acaparando oro histórico de bajo o nulo premium


----------



## Tolagu (13 Jun 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Yellenita, se te ve un poco nerviosa:



La zorra esta manipula con el mantra transitorio, y con el mantra del efecto base. Es algo a lo que vamos a asistir una y otra vez durante este año con todos los diferentes actores y bobiernos. Según les interese, el bombardeo será con los interanuales, o con los mensuales. Cuando hablen de crecimiento, como mola el interanual. Cuando hablen de inflación, ah, el efecto base. Es una manipulación a la que nadie presta atención porque el ser común que habita occidente es borrego e ignorante. Y los medios que propagan el mensaje.... en fin, no saben ni escribir los subtítulos en un telediario. De lo que esta tía debería estar MUY preocupada es de que en 6 meses se ha comido su "objetivo" anual.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> No hay unanimidad pues con lo de Basilea III y el oro. El otro día escuchaba a un analista muy conocedor del mundo de los metales y decía que Basilea III no va afectar en nada al precio del oro. Ojalá se equivoque.



Hay un error persistente con respecto a los acuerdos de Basilea. *Nadie obliga a los bancos a tener Oro*. Lo que ocurre es que el oro papel pierde significativamente valoración con respecto al físico por lo que, a efectos de coeficientes, no valdrá una mierda. Por contra el físico tendrá la misma calificación que la deuda soberana usana, suiza, etc etc. No creo que vaya a ser un catalizador explosivo del tipo "a partir del 1 de Julio subo en parábola", pero si creo que es un punto de inflexión que si se adereza oiportunamente con un desplome del dólar, puede empezar a subirlo.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Hay un error persistente con respecto a los acuerdos de Basilea. *Nadie obliga a los bancos a tener Oro*. Lo que ocurre es que el oro papel pierde significativamente valoración con respecto al físico por lo que, a efectos de coeficientes, no valdrá una mierda. Por contra el físico tendrá la misma calificación que la deuda soberana usana, suiza, etc etc. No creo que vaya a ser un catalizador explosivo del tipo "a partir del 1 de Julio subo en parábola", pero si creo que es un punto de inflexión que si se adereza oiportunamente con un desplome del dólar, puede empezar a subirlo.



Es verdaderamente difícil saber cómo va a reaccionar el mercado del oro ante un cambio de reglas que van a afectar a la forma en la que se venía estableciendo su precio.

Lo que si que da la sensación es que se va a intentar aprovechar la incertidumbre de la nueva situación para intentar crear un shock en el mercado. Tanto Rusia, a través de su fondo de inversión, como China, a través de su banca comercial, han anunciado que van a realizar grandes compras de oro.

La tensión internacional refleja el momento histórico en el que estamos. China lleva más de un año de guerra económica para luchar contra el viru$ y sigue utilizando excusas sanitarias para bloquear la cadena de distribución. Un "virus" que principalmente afecta a los puertos (por ahora hasta fin de mes al menos):









Atascos de portacontenedores en puertos de China impulsarían nueva alza de tarifas de fletes


Brote de Covid-19 en el puerto de Yantian retrasa la atención de buques debido a escasez de trabajadores y controles sanitarios




www.mundomaritimo.cl





Estamos posiblemente ante un nuevo ataque híbrido en diferentes frentes del conflicto (diplomático, económico, logístico, monetario...) de forma simultánea de consecuencias imprevisibles:









*Tema mítico* : - Las "medidas sanitarias" camuflan la guerra hibrida que estamos sufriendo


Bloqueo de la producción y el cosumo, paralización de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido, ruptura de la cadena de pagos, barcos bloqueados cuando llegaban a los puertos y sin permisos aduaneros para descargar en destino... Son medidas de una ofensiva economica sin precedentes...




www.burbuja.info





Empieza la segunda ronda, los medios ya empiezan a hablar de que se acerca una "nueva ola" terrible...


----------



## Tolagu (13 Jun 2021)

Mucho más fácil que la incautación a particulares. A los particulares ya los van a tener agarrados por los cojones con las cdbc. Los intercambios pasaran de ser monetarios a trueques. Incautar a particulares provocaría una rebelión mundial.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> Banks are So Stuffed With Cash They Tell Companies: No More Deposits
> 
> 
> No More Cash Please Some banks, awash in deposits, are encouraging corporate clients to spend the cash on their businesses or move it elsewhere. It's a
> ...



Este si puede ser un catalizador a corto del hostión bursatil. Los putos repos y repos inversos. De cualquier manera hay que tener en cuenta que los repos inversos son, de facto, un cambio neto en el QE


----------



## Tolagu (13 Jun 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Madre mía, el miedito que da el P.C. Chino. A ver si el chiringuito les aguanta a los USAnos hasta que yo no esté, con 20 años me conformo. Por que si ahora estamos jodidos, cuando El Cesar global lo elija el Comité de Viejunos del Partido Comunista la República Popular China, vamos a recordar la época actual con verdadera nostalgia.



Totalmente de acuerdo en que lo echaremos de menos. Sociedad de trileros, pero al menos lo sabemos. Mi visión es que el puto NWO acabará desencadenando una rebelión en su contra, interna en Occidente, que acabará con sus bases. De cualquier manera no hay que perder la perspectiva ya que China no es, ni de lejos, ni imprescindible ni autosuficiente. El hambre y la miseria que pueden pasar los chinos si establecen un choque de bloques prematuro le sostiene, de momento.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Eso sería antes. En siete de los diez últimos años, la plata ha pegado subidones en junio, o como muy tarde en julio- Y algunos años han sido de infarto, además.
> 
> Edito: Rectifico, estaba viendo el gráfico sin el suficiente detalle. Son solo tres o cuatro años con subidas en junio. Eso sí, vaya subidas en 2019 y 2020.






% de años con subidas contra bajadas mensualizado. Estadísticamente no vale una mierda porque son 20 años, pero es curioso.


----------



## mike69 (13 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mucho más fácil que la incautación a particulares. A los particulares ya los van a tener agarrados por los cojones con las cdbc. Los intercambios pasaran de ser monetarios a trueques. Incautar a particulares provocaría una rebelión mundial.



Y por qué vas a querer incautar el oro de los particulares si puedes tener todo su oro con el pago de un interés por depositar ese oro?



Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dmb001 (13 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mucho más fácil que la incautación a particulares. A los particulares ya los van a tener agarrados por los cojones con las cdbc. Los intercambios pasaran de ser monetarios a trueques. Incautar a particulares provocaría una rebelión mundial.



No creo que se incaute a nadie, pero en todo caso tienes mucha fe en la gente. No vimos ninguna rebelión en Argentina con el corralito, ni en Venezuela cuando terminaron de destrozar el país, ni en Grecia, ni en ninguna parte. 
Además ¿conoces a mucha gente que apile oro? Porque yo no conozco a nadie. Si mañana sale un decreto por el que "Se confisca el oro a particulares para pagar las pensiones y la sanidad" aquí no protesta ni el tato, al contrario, veo delaciones de tu vecino o familiares, que esto está lleno de miserables, vagos y analfabetos.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2021)

Dos raras monedas australianas baten récords en una subasta al venderse por 1,5 millones de dólares cada una


"Estamos viendo un número récord de nuevos postores y los precios (de monedas certificadas) suben en todos los ámbitos", señaló Ian Russell, presidente del grupo de expertos en monedas Great Collections.




actualidad.rt.com





Se ve que sobra gente a la que le sobra el dinero.


----------



## IvanRios (13 Jun 2021)

En su exposición de motivos, el PSOE explica *el debate de la posibilidad de crear nuevas monedas digitales públicas* (CBDC, en sus siglas en inglés, por Central Bank Digital Currency, o 'Moneda Digital del Banco Central'), y revela que más de un 80% de instituciones consultadas en 2020 por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea ya trabajan en proyectos de este tipo.

Una banca pública de depósitos

Citan el auge de nuevas formas de pago, como las criptomonedas, la llamada* '*banca en la sombra', ajena al sistema bancario y su regulación, sus posibilidades de inclusión financiera --la primera CBDC, creada en Bahamas, fue creada con esta motivación-- y también *el declive del uso del efectivo,* algo que *mejora el rastreo* de operaciones y limita las posibilidades de fraude.

Sin embargo, alerta el PSOE, esta desaparición provocaría que todo el dinero en circulación fuese bancario y privado. "Implicaría una mayor inestabilidad que justamente trató de minimizar la creación de los bancos centrales tal y como los conocemos", reflexiona esta formación, que *plantea dinero público digital, intangible, respaldado por el Estado, y depositado en una cuenta directamente en el banco central.* "Un privilegio, por el momento, restringido a los bancos", señala.

*Que los particulares puedan tener cuentas abiertas en un banco central, prosigue, permite "un control directo de la cantidad de dinero, un dinero digital público, seguro al estar respaldado por el Estado* y anónimo, en la medida en que los datos sobre transacciones estarían legalmente protegidos, y ajenos a explotación comercial como sí puede suceder con otros sistemas privados.



Es más, señala cómo, *en caso de necesitar una expansión monetaria, el mecanismo sería más directo al inyectar liquidez directamente sobre cuentas corrientes y trasladarse de forma inmediata y sin intermediarios a la actividad económica*. El PSOE matiza que este dinero digital público no conllevaría ni la nacionalización del sistema bancario ni la estatalización del crédito, pues tanto en una variante de moneda pública directa, hasta otras híbridas o intermedias, no desaparecería la actividad privada de crédito.

Es más, argumenta que sería más segura, en la medida en que estaría completamente separada de los depósitos de los ahorradores, y *que así también la creación de dinero dejaría de depender de la expansión crediticia*, aminorando el riesgo de un sobreendeudamiento privado. Tampoco desaparecerían los medios de pago privados, apostilla el PSOE, señalando que la mayoría de proyectos de CBDC planteados son reacios a monopolizar este sector, y apuestan por modelos híbridos en el que el dinero público digital compite con otros medios de pago privados.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> En su exposición de motivos, el PSOE explica *el debate de la posibilidad de crear nuevas monedas digitales públicas* (CBDC, en sus siglas en inglés, por Central Bank Digital Currency, o 'Moneda Digital del Banco Central'), y revela que más de un 80% de instituciones consultadas en 2020 por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea ya trabajan en proyectos de este tipo.
> 
> Una banca pública de depósitos
> 
> ...



Es imposible que todo eso haya salido de la cabeza del PSOE. Ni juntando las mentes pensantes de la oposición serían capaces de razonar tanto.
Por cierto cyberpoligon aprueba la idea.


----------



## IvanRios (13 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Es imposible que todo eso haya salido de la cabeza del PSOE. Ni juntando las mentes pensantes de la oposición serían capaces de razonar tanto.
> Por cierto cyberpoligon aprueba la idea.



El PSOE o Sánchez son meros títeres de las élites mundiales. Estos son planes para el mundo, solo que Sánchez bien pudiera ser un alumno aventajado y ser el primero en implementar la agenda del nuevo orden mundial en España.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> En su exposición de motivos, el PSOE explica *el debate de la posibilidad de crear nuevas monedas digitales públicas* (CBDC, en sus siglas en inglés, por Central Bank Digital Currency, o 'Moneda Digital del Banco Central'), y revela que más de un 80% de instituciones consultadas en 2020 por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea ya trabajan en proyectos de este tipo.
> 
> Una banca pública de depósitos
> 
> ...



He leído hasta “seguro al ser respaldado por el estado”


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2021)

No tiene desperdicio el “perla”, ya no asoman la patita, directamente derriban la pared:




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





“*Mark Carney, ex gobernador tanto del Banco de Canadá como del Banco de Inglaterra, afirma que la sociedad occidental está moralmente podrida y que ha sido corrompida por el capitalismo, que ha provocado una "emergencia climática" que amenaza la vida en la tierra. Esto, afirma, requiere controles rígidos sobre la libertad personal, la industria y la financiación corporativa.”*
“Carney ha sido un impulsor principal del "cero neto", la noción de que las emisiones humanas relacionadas con el clima deben erradicarse por completo, enterrarse o compensarse para 2050 si el mundo quiere evitar el Armagedón climático. Afirma que el cero neto es "altamente valorado por la sociedad". En realidad, la gran masa de personas no tiene ni idea de lo que implica”
Asesor de B Johnson, Trudeau y enviado de las Naciones Unidas,mpensaciones. En 2020, fue nombrado vicepresidente de Brookfield Asset Management.

No lo vamos a poder evitar, tan sólo amortiguar el golpe mientras la mayoría de la población ha sido lobotomizada, la pandemia me lo ha dejado claro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> En su exposición de motivos, el PSOE explica *el debate de la posibilidad de crear nuevas monedas digitales públicas* (CBDC, en sus siglas en inglés, por Central Bank Digital Currency, o 'Moneda Digital del Banco Central'), y revela que más de un 80% de instituciones consultadas en 2020 por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea ya trabajan en proyectos de este tipo.
> 
> Una banca pública de depósitos
> 
> ...



Cuantas criptopsoe te dan por una onza?

Tentador cambio

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Furillo (13 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Cuantas criptopsoe te dan por una onza?
> 
> Tentador cambio
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



*-10 oz*


----------



## scratch (13 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> No tiene desperdicio el “perla”, ya no asoman la patita, directamente derriban la pared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Del mismo artículo, en rojo:

*Carney is a man on a mission to change global society.* “Business as usual” — the most hated phrase in the socialist lexicon — is “ultimately catastrophic,” he writes. *There is too much “misplaced acceptance of the status quo.” But somehow the new socialism will not be socialism as usual. This time it’s different. *We can because we must. The threat is too great to permit any argument. It’s surprising that as he was picking out choice quotes from Lenin for his book, Carney missed this one: “No more opposition now, comrades! The time has come to put an end to opposition, to put the lid on it. We have had enough opposition!” 

¿Dónde habré oído yo eso antes?


----------



## Tolagu (13 Jun 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> No creo que se incaute a nadie, pero en todo caso tienes mucha fe en la gente. No vimos ninguna rebelión en Argentina con el corralito, ni en Venezuela cuando terminaron de destrozar el país, ni en Grecia, ni en ninguna parte.
> Además ¿conoces a mucha gente que apile oro? Porque yo no conozco a nadie. Si mañana sale un decreto por el que "Se confisca el oro a particulares para pagar las pensiones y la sanidad" aquí no protesta ni el tato, al contrario, veo delaciones de tu vecino o familiares, que esto está lleno de miserables, vagos y analfabetos.



No es por la incautación en si, más bien por la situación geopolítica en la nos encontraríamos llegado ese momento.


----------



## FranMen (14 Jun 2021)

Igual que lo que decimos aquí:




__





La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Qué cuándo empezará la “gran caída”? ... ¡La gran caída YA ha empezado!







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## sebboh (14 Jun 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Del mismo artículo, en rojo:
> 
> *Carney is a man on a mission to change global society.* “Business as usual” — the most hated phrase in the socialist lexicon — is “ultimately catastrophic,” he writes. *There is too much “misplaced acceptance of the status quo.” But somehow the new socialism will not be socialism as usual. This time it’s different. *We can because we must. The threat is too great to permit any argument. It’s surprising that as he was picking out choice quotes from Lenin for his book, Carney missed this one: “No more opposition now, comrades! The time has come to put an end to opposition, to put the lid on it. We have had enough opposition!”
> 
> ¿Dónde habré oído yo eso antes?



esta es la buena, ¡que no te enteras!


----------



## MIP (14 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> La zorra esta manipula con el mantra transitorio, y con el mantra del efecto base. Es algo a lo que vamos a asistir una y otra vez durante este año con todos los diferentes actores y bobiernos. Según les interese, el bombardeo será con los interanuales, o con los mensuales. Cuando hablen de crecimiento, como mola el interanual. Cuando hablen de inflación, ah, el efecto base. Es una manipulación a la que nadie presta atención porque el ser común que habita occidente es borrego e ignorante. Y los medios que propagan el mensaje.... en fin, no saben ni escribir los subtítulos en un telediario. De lo que esta tía debería estar MUY preocupada es de que en 6 meses se ha comido su "objetivo" anual.



No existe la inflación transitoria. Una vez que viene, salvo deflación, se queda para siempre y nunca recuperas el poder adquisitivo que perdiste. 

Puede que se refiera a que el incremento de la inflación es transitorio (que también es discutible). Pero la inflación no.


----------



## IvanRios (14 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Igual que lo que decimos aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todos menos con "Entre esos activos “en valor” están los índices bursátiles". La bolsa es una enorme burbuja cuyo pinchazo va a ser monumental, así que si lo que está recomendado es meterse en bolsa para resguardarse de la tormenta...


----------



## FranMen (14 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> De acuerdo en todos menos con "Entre esos activos “en valor” están los índices bursátiles". La bolsa es una enorme burbuja cuyo pinchazo va a ser monumental, así que si lo que está recomendado es meterse en bolsa para resguardarse de la tormenta...



Estando de acuerdo que la bolsa está inflada, creo que es acorde con la impresión. 
No se puede meter a todas las empresas en la misma cesta. Después del pinchazo, algunas sobrevivirán. No se por qué pero creo que las principales tecnologías se van a pegar el mayor golpe


----------



## macalu (14 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> De acuerdo en todos menos con "Entre esos activos “en valor” están los índices bursátiles". La bolsa es una enorme burbuja cuyo pinchazo va a ser monumental, así que si lo que está recomendado es meterse en bolsa para resguardarse de la tormenta...



Mientras haya tipos bajos y la enorme líquidez q hay, la Bolsa solo tiene un camino, subir y subir


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

El G7 según China:












‘The Last G7’: Satirical cartoon mocking bloc’s attempt to suppress China goes viral - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





La última cena (antes de que alguien le traicione?) del águila que transforma el papel de WC en dinero...

Es propaganda de guerra destinada a desmoralizar al enemigo pero nos da un idea de la situación en la que estamos a nivel geopolítico. 

________________



Dejo aquí al canciller austriaco sudando tinta para responder a la pregunta de un periodista ruso para saber el motivo por el que pagan el petróleo en dólares pudiéndolo hacer en euros tal y como sugiere Rusia.

Lo mejor, la cara de Gerhard Schroeder, antiguo canciller aleman: lo dice todo...

En otra parte del vídeo, Putin dice que poca gente se vacuna en Rusia con Sputnik, porque la gente no se suele vacunar contra la GRIPE (la gripe, no un peligroso virus mutante al que llaman coronavirus).

Pues de la "gripe" del sistema monetario van a hablar la semana que viene Putin y Biden después de casi dos meses de ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas.






Putin sobre el fracaso de Sputnik en Rusia: no hay mucho entusiasmo por vacunarse contra la gripe y no vamos a obligar (video)







www.burbuja.info


----------



## HAL 9000 (14 Jun 2021)

Es acojonante que con la que está cayendo baje el precio. Qué puta vergüenza.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Es acojonante que con la que está cayendo baje el precio. Qué puta vergüenza.



Es imposible saber cómo se va a comportar el precio. Podría hundirse en caso de que quieran deshacerse de contratos de oro papel y no encuentren comprador ya que nadie los quiera con la nueva normativa de Basel III. Tal vez quieran salirse todos a la vez del mercado de oro papel y no puedan...

No sería extraño ver un desplome parecido al que vimos al comienzo de la pandemia aunque tal vez esta vez tengan que cerrar el mercado temporalmente y reabrirlo con otro precio más adecuado a las nuevas reglas de descubrimiento de precio de Basel III

Tal vez simplemente están intentando hundirlo como demostración de fuerza ante las próximas reuniones de Biden... Hay que aparentar fortaleza, no puedes ir a discutir sobre el sistema monetario con el oro disparado. El precio no va a ser necesariamente la señal de que ocurre algo.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

Mientras tanto, los bancos centrales se van quedando con la producción interna de oro. En este caso Tanzania, donde el banco central quiere aumentar sus reservas comprando la producción interna (es el tercer mayor productor de África) invirtiendo en una ceca propia para estandarizar lo en formato monetario:









Tanzania to Add Gold to Reserves, Resume $3 Billion Iron Project







www.bloomberg.com





Oro que deja de ir a los mercados internacionales y que mientras el sistema de precios no cambie, desaparece de la circulación en virtud de la ley de Gresham.


----------



## FranMen (14 Jun 2021)

Parece usted más vendedor que comprador.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

Blockworks (@Blockworks_) twitteó: JUST IN: Paul Tudor wants to allocate 5% of its portfolio in #Bitcoin

Bitcoin is math.

I like the idea of investing in something reliable, honest, secure, and 100% certain https://t.co/t2azqZMK3C 

También parece que promocionan una inversión de confianza, honesta, segura y 100% exacta en los medios de comunicación (deshonestos y de poca confianza) que siguen ignorando que Rusia deja el dólar para pasarse al oro. Lo único que han dicho es que las relaciones con Rusia atraviesan su peor momento:









Biden agrees U.S.-Russian relations are at a 'low point' ahead of meeting with Putin


Speaking to reporters after a meeting of the G-7, Biden drew a tougher line on Putin than his predecessor, Donald Trump.




www.nbcnews.com





Respecto al BTC, tan temido por los bancos centrales que lo publicitan en los medios, intentarán que absorba parte de la demanda que de otra forma iría al oro. El dólar está perdiendo valor a marchas forzadas y están haciendo todo lo posible porque está realidad no se refleje en el precio del oro:









It Gets Ugly: Dollar’s Purchasing Power Plunged at Fastest Pace since 1982. It’s “Permanent” not “Temporary,” Won’t Bounce Back


But it’s a lot worse than it appears.



wolfstreet.com








Está gráfica va a seguir empeorando con el cierre del principal puerto chino y sus consecuencias sobre la cadena de distribución.

La inflación va a suponer un duro golpe para empresas acostumbradas a trabajar con poco stock ya que es casi imposible fijar los precios al cliente final si no puedes prever ni la disponibilidad ni el precio de los materiales que necesitan para poder desarrollar su función en la cadena de valor añadido.

Todos los gobiernos impulsando obras públicas e infraestructuras para estimular la economía y hacer una "transición verde" con dinero recién impreso sin que funcione la cadena de distribución y sin que las empresas sepan cómo calcular el precio final de sus productos o servicios.

Una empresa de construcción no puede ofrecer un presupuesto de una obra que va a durar varios años si los materiales suben de precio de forma descontrolada ya que es imposible calcular los costes. Igualmente, realizar cualquier cálculo económico es muy difícil para cualquier empresa en estas circunstancias.

En mi opinión, esta nueva ola de "virus monetario" va a tener mayor impacto que la anterior. La vez anterior fueron tres meses desde que China paralizó sus exportaciones hasta que la falta de stock obligó a parar toda actividad económica no esencial y a una nueva ronda de estímulos monetarios para evitar que se produzca una cadena de impagos.

Si no se desescalan la situación para finales de agosto empezaría la fiesta.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (14 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *El BIS controlará este mes la especulación creciente en el 'mercado paralelo' del oro*
> 
> Entra en vigor el coeficiente de financiación estable neta que refuerza la resistencia bancaria a largo plazo
> 
> ...





El mismísimo BIS reconociendo que no hay oro ni para respaldar el "oro papel", o en otras palabras, que el "oro papel" está respaldado por NADA, lo que le vengo diciendo a Spielzeug se cumple al dedillo, y es que el presunto oro depositado en esas "bóvedas acorazadas" NO es AUDITABLE y por lo tanto no sirve para respaldar nada porque probablemente ni siquiera exista.


Y aún dicen que estados como Rusia o China se van a pasar al patrón oro... cuando resulta que no hay metal suficiente para respaldar NADA, ni tan siquiera una pequeñísima fracción de la economía actual.


----------



## FranMen (14 Jun 2021)

Seguimos con récord de repos inversas:








Gold Prices Fall as Fed Balance Sheet Hits $8 Trillion, Reverse Repo Surges


Gold prices fell for a second day as the US Dollar strengthened. Demand for the Fed’s reverse repo facility hit an all-time high. Seemingly excessive liquidity conditions may strengthen the case fo...




www.google.es


----------



## FranMen (14 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> La plata cotizando ahora a 11,40 euros/onza pero el precio mínimo por moneda de 1 oz que veo son 15,31 euros.



Que buenos tiempos pasados


----------



## Daviot (14 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Que buenos tiempos pasados



Sí, jejeje. Vaya problema teníamos entonces (hace un año sólo) onzas a 15,31 euros y quejándonos de lo caras que estaban. La verdad que duraron muy poco a ese precio.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (14 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> El mismísimo BIS reconociendo que no hay oro ni para respaldar el "oro papel", o en otras palabras, que el "oro papel" está respaldado por NADA, lo que le vengo diciendo a Spielzeug se cumple al dedillo, y es que el presunto oro depositado en esas "bóvedas acorazadas" NO es AUDITABLE y por lo tanto no sirve para respaldar nada porque probablemente ni siquiera exista.
> 
> 
> Y aún dicen que estados como Rusia o China se van a pasar al patrón oro... cuando resulta que no hay metal suficiente para respaldar NADA, ni tan siquiera una pequeñísima fracción de la economía actual.



No sé, Rick... no creo que Rusia y China tengan sus reservas de oro custodiadas en UK.


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, jejeje. Vaya problema teníamos entonces (hace un año sólo) onzas a 15,31 euros y quejándonos de lo caras que estaban. La verdad que duraron muy poco a ese precio.



Sip, yo recuerdo que hubo algún chollo en el Doradocoins y poco más.... las tiendas online se la envainaron rápido y "sospechosamente" se quedaron sin stock de nada las muy pillinas....


----------



## Dadaria (15 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Como para fiarse del estado y de las cajas de seguridad privadas...
> 
> 
> Acusan al FBI de confiscar ilegalmente 800 cajas privadas de seguridad con oro y plata*
> ...



Aquí ya tuvimos la experiencia de esa banda criminal más conocida como PSOE, quien se fie de guardarlo ahí tiene un problema gordo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Jun 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Aquí ya tuvimos la experiencia de esa banda criminal más conocida como PSOE, quien se fie de guardarlo ahí tiene un problema gordo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686082



Bueno tampoco exageremos, no fue más que un poco de progresismo sano...


----------



## cacho_perro (15 Jun 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Aquí ya tuvimos la experiencia de esa banda criminal más conocida como PSOE, quien se fie de guardarlo ahí tiene un problema gordo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686082



No hay que irse tan lejos... un vecino que después de un robo alquiló una caja fuerte en un banco para guardar joyas, escrituras y tal me comentó que le sorprendió ver bastantes cajas con el precinto de la Policía Nacional.... los del banco le comentaron que no estaban autorizados a comentar nada sobre el tema, pero por lo bajini le dijeron que era muy típico que ocurrieran esas cosas en operaciones contra el blanqueo de dinero (ergo narcos, políticos corruptos y demás....). Y una vez que la Policía sabe que tienes una caja y orden judicial para precintarla, no sólo has perdido su contenido sino que como se te ocurra aparecer por el banco tienen orden de avisar a la poli para que te detengan por las causas que tengas pendientes.... así que muchas se tiran años y años cogiendo telarañas porque claro, el banco tiene una llave pero es el cliente el que tiene la otra (supongo que a lo burro se podrían forzar, pero les interesa que vayas para trincarte in fraganti....)


----------



## Perro Viejo (15 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Como para fiarse del estado y de las cajas de seguridad privadas...
> 
> 
> Acusan al FBI de confiscar ilegalmente 800 cajas privadas de seguridad con oro y plata*
> ...



Hace años tuve un cliente al que le desaparecieron 20 millones de pesetas en efectivo de un cajón del Banco Satander, además de algunas joyas valiosas. Le perseguía hacienda, que sabía que tenía mucho dinero negro, ya le habían metido bastantes paquetes por el tema. Su sospecha bastante fundada era que el inspector en connivencia con el director del banco se hicieron con la pasta. No pudo denunciar nada porque le tenían cogido por los huevos y tuvo que joderse y dar por perdida la pasta. 

Así que no, no fiarse nunca de esas cajas que son de todo menos seguras.


----------



## Furillo (15 Jun 2021)

28 de junio: el BIS, Banco de Pagos Internacionales, cede ante Rusia y China - Hugo Salinas Price

28 de junio: el BIS, Banco de Pagos Internacionales, cede ante Rusia y ChinaPor: Hugo Salinas Price Hugo Salinas PriceMartes, 1 de Junio de 2021 02:00 a.m.
El 6 de abril de 2021, el sitio web Russia Today hizo un anuncio: (bit.ly/3g5ATsy).

"Putin se prepara para exponer una visión para el futuro en un discurso dramático, en lo que los aliados afirman que será el ´evento político más importante del mundo´".

Sin embargo, resultó que Putin no estableció ninguna visión para el futuro, en ningún discurso dramático, y "el evento político más importante del mundo" no se llevó a cabo.

¿Qué ha sucedido?

En mi opinión, sólo hay una explicación para esta extraña situación: Putin amenazaba con restaurar el respaldo de oro para el rublo ruso y el yuan chino, y esto aterró al BIS, el Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea, Suiza, que cedió a la presión de Rusia y su aliado, China.

A raíz de la amenaza de Putin, este mes de mayo el BIS informó que estaba implementando nuevas reglas de administración para los bancos internacionales, en lo relativo a los reportes sobre las cantidades de oro que poseen, y que, de acuerdo a las nuevas reglas, esos reportes ya no podrán incluir "unallocated gold"(lo cual podría traducirse como "oro sin localización determinada", una especie de oro "mítico" u oro "fantasma").

Han sido las operaciones con oro "sin localización determinada"; es decir, "oro mítico", las que han permitido a los bancos más importantes de Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos controlar y suprimir el precio de mercado del oro, mediante ventas de un oro que en realidad no existe. Por lo tanto, bajo las nuevas reglas que regirán a partir del 28 de junio de este año, el precio del oro ya no estará sujeto a manipulaciones por parte de Estados Unidos y Reino Unido, dado que los bancos más importantes de estos países ya no podrán recurrir al "unallocated gold" –es decir, oro inexistente– para coludirse en el control de precios del metal.

De esta forma, Rusia y su aliado, China, han cancelado el poder de Estados Unidos y de Reino Unido para mantener el precio del oro en la congeladora, durante tantos años.

Nadie sabe qué tan alto podría llegar el precio del oro después del 28 de junio, pero cuanto más alto suba, más bajo será el valor internacional del dólar, y de otras monedas nacionales que están vinculadas al dólar, a través de la concentración de sus reservas en dólares.

Las enormes importaciones estadounidenses de productos chinos tendrán que reducirse al mínimo. Y esa reducción, resultado de un regreso a la realidad económica, diezmará el nivel de vida de los estadounidenses.

Una Nueva Era, impuesta por Rusia y China, comenzará el 28 de junio de 2021, cuando el oro comience a recuperar su antigua y perpetua función como DINERO.


----------



## FranMen (15 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Estando de acuerdo que la bolsa está inflada, creo que es acorde con la impresión.
> No se puede meter a todas las empresas en la misma cesta. Después del pinchazo, algunas sobrevivirán. No se por qué pero creo que las principales tecnologías se van a pegar el mayor golpe



Esto es lo que yo quería decir el otro día: teniendo acciones pierdes menos que si tienes papelitos de dólar o euro:





US Is Already Grappling With Real Inflation Rates Above 10% Kyle Bass Warns | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




“Típicamente, las acciones se mantienen en alrededor del 85% de la inflación, por lo que no vas a perder demasiado al poseer el mercado frente a la inflación... *pero vas a tener que romper las cifras de mediados de la adolescencia si quieres ganar dinero como lo estamos viendo hoy"*


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Jun 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Aquí ya tuvimos la experiencia de esa banda criminal más conocida como PSOE, quien se fie de guardarlo ahí tiene un problema gordo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686082



Mire usted, otro caso más reciente de progresismo económico sano. Un caso con los mismos protagonistas, oro y socialistas, pero setenta años después. Un político del PSOE tomando decisiones disparatadas sobre el patrimonio de todos los Españoles. 
¿Como era aquello? ¿Son sus costumbres, y hay que respetarlas, no?








El Banco de España vende el 32% de sus reservas de oro en siete meses


Las reservas han pasado de las 416,7 toneladas de principios de año a las 283 de julio, mes en el que se han vendido 24,8 toneladas, un 8% del total




www.google.es


----------



## MIP (16 Jun 2021)

Ya se ha dicho más veces que lo de los cuatrillones en derivados no son más que una distorsión del valor nominal de los futuros forward de tipos de interés a 3 meses. 

Estos futuros, que son los ladrillos que construyen el 99% de los productos financieros relacionados con tipos de interés (swaps, caps, floors…) están referenciados como 100-tipo de interés. 

Por ej uno de esos futuros que cotice a un tipo de 2% vale 98, y el subyacente son 1 millón. 

Cada punto vale 2500€ (en los de euribor) que son los intereses que pagarías o cobrarías por un préstamo de 1M€ durante 3 meses.

Por lo tanto en tu cuenta de broker cuando se refleja el valor de tu posición, te multiplican los 98 puntos por 2500€, lo cual da un “nominal” de posición abierta de más o menos 245000€ que lógicamente está inflado. 

Pero realmente solo te estás jugando 2500€ por cada punto porcentual que se mueva ese tramo del euribor. 

Así por ejemplo si quiero cubrirme un préstamo de 10M€ durante dos años (un swap casero), que son 8 trimestres, tendría que comprar o vender 8x10 futuros, con una posición abierta nominal de algo menos de 20M€ en la cuenta del banco, pero solo tendría que poner unos 72.000€ en garantías. 

Hecho este matiz, da igual porque estamos igualmente jodidos, el problema no viene de el volumen de los derivados sino por la situación del sistema financiero en general.


----------



## FranMen (16 Jun 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Mire usted, otro caso más reciente de progresismo económico sano. Un caso con los mismos protagonistas, oro y socialistas, pero setenta años después. Un político del PSOE tomando decisiones disparatadas sobre el patrimonio de todos los Españoles.
> ¿Como era aquello? ¿Son sus costumbres, y hay que respetarlas, no?
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo, no hay que fijarse sólo en Solbes, como pone el artículo Ordoñez y, falta, Caruana que, por cierto , forma parte del g30 junto con el pavo que puse unos post más atrás. Sus miembros no tienen desperdicio


----------



## Lego. (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## L'omertá (16 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 687114



No puede ser. ¿Una camisa azul celeste y corbata salmón? ¿Estamos locos?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No puede ser. ¿Una camisa azul celeste y corbata salmón? ¿Estamos locos?




Muy bueno


----------



## lvdo (16 Jun 2021)

Queremos monedas de joro de Felipe VI con el toro en el reverso. Apúntatela FNMT!!


----------



## PalPueblo (16 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Como para fiarse del estado y de las cajas de seguridad privadas...
> 
> 
> Acusan al FBI de confiscar ilegalmente 800 cajas privadas de seguridad con oro y plata*
> ...




Fijo que era un banco para los metaleros rasos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jun 2021)

No por decir una mentira 1000 veces se convierte en verdad...mucho gráfico, mucho link guay en english, pero en 2011 una oz. valia 1900 $ y 10 years despues estamos igual....pero soy un puto troll ehhh.....


----------



## frankie83 (16 Jun 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No por decir una mentira 1000 veces se convierte en verdad...mucho gráfico, mucho link guay en english, pero en 2011 una oz. valia 1900 $ y 10 years despues estamos igual....pero soy un puto troll ehhh.....



Es cierto que los ahorradores no han sido precisamente premiados hasta ahora.. ni con oro ni con tipos de interés, solo ha sido premiado el que se ha arriesgado en bolsa o Cristos

ahora
El que haya comprado en 2000 muy mal parado no le veo


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Jun 2021)

Actualización de julio de comex silver ... OI está siguiendo la tendencia alta. Es hora de que comiencen los trucos. Hace dos meses, la LBMA realizó la mayor parodia en la historia del trading. ¿Y qué está previsto para este mes de entrega?
Debida diligencia
Aquí está el interés abierto en el contrato de julio a medida que avanza hasta el primer día de notificación. Actualmente, la OI está por encima de la tendencia de los meses posteriores a la influenza.

r / Wallstreetsilver - Actualización de julio de comex silver ... OI está siguiendo una tendencia alta. Es hora de que comiencen los trucos. Hace dos meses, la LBMA realizó la mayor parodia en la historia del trading. ¿Y qué está previsto para este mes de entrega?
A continuación se muestra la trama del contrato de mayo OI. Publiqué el cronograma del cambio de la LBMA al protocolo de informes. A principios de marzo, anunciaron un nuevo calendario para informar sobre las existencias de las bóvedas. Anteriormente informaron sobre un retraso de 1 mes y cambiaron sus informes a un retraso de 5 días. Todo con el ánimo de mejorar el flujo de información, por supuesto. También les permitió jugar con los inventarios antes de que el contrato de mayo llegara al primer día de notificación.



r / Wallstreetsilver - Actualización de julio de comex silver ... OI está siguiendo una tendencia alta. Es hora de que comiencen los trucos. Hace dos meses, la LBMA realizó la mayor parodia en la historia del trading. ¿Y qué está previsto para este mes de entrega?
Luego, un mes después, lanzaron la bomba donde los inventarios de LBMA habían subido a un volumen "récord". El inventario aumentó en 124 millones de onzas de plata. Observe el momento del anuncio que se produjo justo en el punto crítico del contrato de mayo en el que los tenedores de futuros están decidiendo renovar, cerrar o aceptar la entrega.

El "hecho" de que 124 millones de onzas de nuevos suministros pudieran llegar al mercado sin duda desmoralizaba a cualquier titular de un contrato prolongado.

A continuación, el contrato de mayo pasa por el primer día de notificación, las entregas proceden, y como el contrato está a punto de expirar y ... ¡Los 124 millones de oz desaparecen!

El 10 de mayo, la LBMA emitió un comunicado que efectivamente se retractó de casi todas las "existencias récord". Declararon los niveles de existencias revisados, aunque no usaron la palabra "revisados". Y solo admitió su "error" en una nota a pie de página:

* Un error en el envío de datos llevó a la publicación de una cifra agregada incorrecta para el total de plata almacenada en las bóvedas de Londres en marzo. La cifra corregida es 1,143,194 onzas troy ('000s).

Gold and Silver Stocks Held in London Vaults - End April 2021 /

Estos delincuentes harán cualquier cosa para defender su mandato. Esta fue la mayor parodia en la historia del comercio. Publiqué como tal en ese momento:



Entonces, el bueno de Jeffie Christian del Ministerio de la Verdad dice algo en el sentido de que la LMBA era nueva en este método de presentación de informes, por lo que se cometió el error. ¡Dijo que habían estado usando esta técnica de presentación de informes por SOLO 6 AÑOS!

Bien bien. Aquí estamos 2 meses después. ¿Qué va a hacer el estado profundo para asustar al mercado esta vez? Quizás de eso se trataba toda la charla dura en el FOMC hoy.

En Gab:









Ditch_the_DeepState (@Ditch_the_DeepState) • gab.com


The latest Gabs from Ditch_the_DeepState (@Ditch_the_DeepState). Never bet against the Americans, just their currency




gab.com





Arrancado de Twit. Y tú también deberías irte.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Jun 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Actualización de julio de comex silver ... OI está siguiendo la tendencia alta. Es hora de que comiencen los trucos. Hace dos meses, la LBMA realizó la mayor parodia en la historia del trading. ¿Y qué está previsto para este mes de entrega?
> Debida diligencia
> Aquí está el interés abierto en el contrato de julio a medida que avanza hasta el primer día de notificación. Actualmente, la OI está por encima de la tendencia de los meses posteriores a la influenza.
> 
> ...



Compradas en mayo a 32, no digo nada.









1 oz American Eagle Silver Coin (2021) | coininvest







www.coininvest.com


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Jun 2021)

Parece que llegan las rebajas pero es probable que sólo sean para el papel... Posiblemente veamos una vez más que son mercados diferentes. Ya dije que no sería extraño que el "precio" se hundiese antes del cambio de reglas.

Si hay peligro de que el sistema de formación de precio vaya a fallar, también se puede hundir el precio si nadie quiere ponerse largo pues teme que el mercado no puede cumplir con sus compromisos de entrega.

En cualquier caso vamos a ver vaivenes en el precio debido a la incertidumbre sobre los cambios que van a diferenciar a efectos contables el oro físico del oro papel y no se sabe cómo puede reaccionar.









Wer bei ZKB Gold bestellt, weiss nicht, was er zahlt - Inside Paradeplatz


Kantonalbank nennt am Telefon nur noch einen provisorischen Preis, der sich am Ende ändern kann. Wann geliefert wird, bleibt ebenfalls offen.




insideparadeplatz.ch





El ZKB (el principal banco suizo en lo que a venta de lingotes se refiere y que cuenta con un ETF de oro propio, un pez gordo en el mundo del oro) ha dejado de cerrar el precio para el oro físico. Puedes hacer un pedido pero el precio puede subir antes de que te lo entreguen (y si no quieres te devuelven el dinero). Me da a mí que si baja de precio no devuelven nada...

Es una señal de que desconfían del sistema de formación de precio y se cubren de los riesgos derivados. Teniendo un ETF con oro no debería tener problemas para conseguir físico a precio cercano a spot pero parece que los tiene...









Demand for gold doubled on one major platform in May as crypto crashed, casting doubt on bitcoin as an inflation hedge


Bitcoin fans have argued it's a hedge against inflation. But investors much preferred gold when price rises picked up in May.




markets.businessinsider.com





Mientras la demanda de físico de los particulares se mantiene fuerte y también los bancos centrales compraron. También los ETFs compraron físico (supuestamente). Así que si cae el precio no parece ser por falta de demanda de físico si no por venta masiva de oro papel.


----------



## L'omertá (17 Jun 2021)

*La electricidad y los carburantes se han disparado ya 37 euros por hogar en sólo 15 días*








La electricidad y los carburantes se han disparado ya 37 euros por hogar en sólo 15 días


37 euros. El fuerte encarecimiento de la energía durante este mes de junio se empieza a notar con fuerza en el bolsillo de millones de hogares y empresas. Sólo durante la primera...




www.elmundo.es





Vs


*Futuros oro - Ago 2021 (ZGQ1)*

_Datos derivados en tiempo real _
Crear alerta
Añadir a cartera




1.812,85 -48,55


----------



## Tichy (17 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> *La electricidad y los carburantes se han disparado ya 37 euros por hogar en sólo 15 días*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso es para minorar el consumo y construir un país sostenible, solidario, feminista y feliz.

Consumir es de fachas.


----------



## josema82 (17 Jun 2021)

Buenas, una pregunta sobre aduanas e importacion de oro, concretamente de APMEX ¿sabeis si cobran gestion, iva o algo de eso? nunca lo he hecho y no me queda claro en la web de hacienda, en un principio si la pureza es superior a 995 se considera inversion y esta exento, pero como ultimamnete chupan por todos lados me da miedo comprar.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (17 Jun 2021)

josema82 dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta sobre aduanas e importacion de oro, concretamente de APMEX ¿sabeis si cobran gestion, iva o algo de eso? nunca lo he hecho y no me queda claro en la web de hacienda, en un principio si la pureza es superior a 995 se considera inversion y esta exento, pero como ultimamnete chupan por todos lados me da miedo comprar.



Te van a joder vivo en correos.


----------



## Furillo (17 Jun 2021)

Pero... ¿qué cojones está sucediendo?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (17 Jun 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Pero... ¿qué cojones está sucediendo?



Pues a mi entender, una de dos. O ante la incertidumbre de lo que pueda pasar tras Basilea III se están deshaciendo posiciones en oro papel como locos, o lo están manipulando aposta tirando del precio hacia abajo para poder comprar más barato, sabiendo que tras Basilea III se puede disparar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jun 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Pero... ¿qué cojones está sucediendo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 688133
> Ver archivo adjunto 688134



Aterrorizar a los miedosos para que digan "Vende, Paco, que vas a arruinar a la familia" y que los de oro papel puedan comprar físico de rebajas.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (17 Jun 2021)

Es que es lo que decide el precio. Las transacciones de oro físico apenas tienen relevancia en el precio del oro. En cierta ocasión alguien lo demostró con gráficos y enlaces. Desde entonces he lamentado varias veces no haber cogido las referencias para poder ponerlas cuando sale el tema.


----------



## josema82 (17 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Te van a joder vivo en correos.



Por eso lo digo, hay 4 chorradas de coleccion que no puedo pillar en EU y me da rabia, creo que me sale mas barato irme a Texas de vacaciones y traerme unas onzas.

Gracias.


----------



## sashimi (17 Jun 2021)

Pues me parece de pm que baje. No pensaba vender así que no me afecta y esto son unas buenas rebajas para cargar más.


----------



## protocolocon (17 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Compradas en mayo a 32, no digo nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es increíble, está hoy a 50€ la onza cuando la plata cotiza a 21€ con una buena caída... se parece mucho ya al cambio oficial del peso argentino por dólares americanos y las cotizaciones en el mercado negro cuando intentas cambiar pesos por dólares de verdad...


----------



## FranMen (17 Jun 2021)

Es la diferencia entre Matrix y el mundo real. Cuando muchos quieran despertar será tarde


----------



## L'omertá (17 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Pues a mi entender, una de dos. O ante la incertidumbre de lo que pueda pasar tras Basilea III se están deshaciendo posiciones en oro papel como locos, o lo están manipulando aposta tirando del precio hacia abajo para poder comprar más barato, sabiendo que tras Basilea III se puede disparar.



Yo creo que ambas.


----------



## FranMen (17 Jun 2021)

Mientras, en China, no se duermen en los laureles:








China da un paso más hacia la implantación de la primera moneda digital soberana del mundo


El gigante asiático planea convertirse en el primer país del mundo en probar a nivel nacional una moneda digital regulada por el Estado.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No puede ser. ¿Una camisa azul celeste y corbata salmón? ¿Estamos locos?



Josie eres tú?


----------



## Muttley (17 Jun 2021)

Quiero jugar a un juego



Quién es vuestro caballo ganador?
Mandalorian Beskar Bar vs Una and the Lion

Dejad comentarios en el vídeo.
No os olvidéis de suscribir que si no no hay opción de brillo…


----------



## timi (17 Jun 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> Es increíble, está hoy a 50€ la onza cuando la plata cotiza a 21€ con una buena caída... se parece mucho ya al cambio oficial del peso argentino por dólares americanos y las cotizaciones en el mercado negro cuando intentas cambiar pesos por dólares de verdad...



tampoco nos podemos flipar , esa web para oro perfecto , pero para plata están desfasadisimos
se pueden conseguir ase a 30 y poco con bajada incluida , que es un pico ,,, pero no 5o euros


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Jun 2021)

Llevo semanas soportando tacaños y estúpidos que quieren comprar plata a precio de cobre, por diferentes sitios. 

Hoy que el precio baja, y que puedo cumplir con el precio que ellos me querían pagar, les doy la buena noticia de que ya tienen su lingote al precio que querían. 

Y los HDP ahora dicen que pagan menos. A lo cual les vuelvo a decir que entonces cuando el precio baje ya les venderé. 

Esa gente, se quedará sin plata en algún momento, o no podrán comprar tanto como quieren o necesitan. Lo que no puedo entender es que tenga un lingote que "nadie" lo quiere ahora salvo por debajo de precio, y cuando llega a ese precio reformulan su oferta. Creo que al final mucho subnormal se quedará fuera de los metales por esa especie de tacañería y avaricia interna que se gastan. Y cuando quieran comprar todos los que no han comprado esperando "rebajas", verán que es que no hay. 

Tengo gente pidiéndome lingotes en cantidades que no dispongo (a precios que no quiero vender). Así que ese hervidero en algún momento tendrá que explotar, no comprendo cómo es posible que haya gente queriendo metales y no los tenga aún comprados.

A lo cual también entiendo que existe una demanda insatisfecha de metal.

Como los tontos sigan queriendo regatearme mucho, estoy por darles lingotes PacoPlateados y que se lamenten por su mala decisión de jugar con personas que no tienen tiempo que perder con ellos. Al final venderé mucho más y ganaré también más. Y si se quejan les diré que si pagan basura por lingote, reciben lingote basura, no pueden esperar otra cosa. 

Y mientras tanto, los lingotes reales cada vez más escasos y sólo se compran con IVA.


----------



## sashimi (17 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Llevo semanas soportando tacaños y estúpidos que quieren comprar plata a precio de cobre, por diferentes sitios.
> 
> Hoy que el precio baja, y que puedo cumplir con el precio que ellos me querían pagar, les doy la buena noticia de que ya tienen su lingote al precio que querían.
> 
> ...



No te bloqueo porque me flipan tus desvaríos. Alguna vez has hecho pública tu tienda o a quien le vendes tanta plata?


----------



## FranMen (17 Jun 2021)

Si sólo fuese a usted. Esto se ha vuelto la norma, pregunte a cualquier comerciante de cualquier tienda de cualquier producto. Vivimos en un país tercermundista


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Y mientras tanto, los lingotes reales cada vez más escasos y sólo se compran con IVA.



Me he hecho ayer mismo con un SEMPSA añejo de kilo a 785.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Jun 2021)

Si, y me los quitan de las manos tranquilamente pero hay que aguantar a 4 o 5 imbéciles por cada tipo decente, y mientras que el decente, cuando compra no molesta más, solo compra y compra, los imbéciles se ponen a hacer perder el tiempo a todos los demás alumnos, conocidos y revendedores del grupo, lo cual desanima o dan ganas de empezar a dar lecciones. Además no hablo de la gente de este foro, donde ofrezco mejores precios que en otros sitio, si no en sitios donde salen publicados los productos. 

No he insinuado que controle precios de mercado, solo de un tipo de moneda en particular como hobby y en P2P de trading que es sencillo de sacar todo el stock poco a poco. El trabajo no se hace en 2 meses. 

Y te digo de gente que ofrece 14 o 16 euros por una onza de plata. O quiere kilos a 500. Estoy por hacer una lista negra de gente con la que es mejor ni hablar. Y están por toda España.

Y bueno, supongo que esto es por la competencia. Nunca antes había tenido competencia en trading, y con plataformas de bolsa no hay que hablar con compradores o vendedores. No me está gustando esta competencia porque parece que hay un gran bando de compradores mayor al de vendedores, que se aprovechan para comprar a precio de regateo a precios que ni en sus sueños podrían conseguir de una manera normal. A lo cual, a cada producto que se vende hay que aguantar a los 20 de siempre + al comprador final, que se mantiene fiel. Supongo que del mismo tipo de competencia que supone que yo venda kilos baratos frente a otros. 

Se me están quitando las ganas de competir y simplemente acumular. No vender para no perder tiempo ni enfadarme con tarados, o hacer una venta automática sin atención directa, sin embargo el goteo de gente nueva es constante y no puedo ni atender a todos, tal vez sea el momento de no admitir más clientes y si acaso hacer ventas de favor, el stress de andar siguiendo el precio todo el día no me compensa. 

He llegado a la conclusión de que quien quiera plata barata se monte una empresa como yo, la compre sin iva y que se busque la vida, no soy un mesías. O que tire su tiempo engañando a otros y comprando su plata a precio de regalo. 

Y además con el problema de la escasez, cuando no hay stock no se puede vender. Si no se vende no se come. De momento me estoy comiendo mis lingotes de 5 kilos porque se venden mas rápido de 1 kilo, que ya casi no hay. Así que poco futuro veo a un negocio de metal si dependo de una fundición llamada sempsa que tiene límites a su producción y cada vez más interesados en su producto. Mal negocio a futuro como para dedicarle horas de mi vida, a cualquier otro seguro que le va bien. A fin de cuentas, la ganancia máxima esperada por tiendas de lingotes son unos 40 a 50 euros por lingote. 3000 euros al día máximo ( si no hubiera competencia), 90.000 al mes si llegó a tener el 100% del mercado. No me compensa en realidad, tengo robots que ganan mas sin que me afecte el hígado. 

Ah, y para colmo, cada día se unen nuevos compradores tanto buenos como tacaños, así que la cantidad de trolls aumenta cada día, y quien domine el mercado le tocará aguantarlos. Que los atienda su PM.


----------



## TradingMetales (17 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Macho parece mentira de que te enteres ahora de estas cosas, siempre ha habido trolls y cada vez hay y habrá mas según esto gane mas y mas interés. Esto es así..



Es que hasta hace poco siempre era comprador y buen pagador. El tonto, me parece a mí.

Como vendedor esto es inaguantable. Es mejor ser comprador agradecido y feliz.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (17 Jun 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Pero... ¿qué cojones está sucediendo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 688133
> Ver archivo adjunto 688134




Pues en mi opinión fue el mensaje que lanzó Powell en la reunión de la FED ayer por la tarde. Ya sabes, control de la inflacción, quita progresiva de estímulos, tipos de interés y la vaina esa...

De todas formas igual que baja puede subir, aunque hoy también ha pegado una buena bajada...


----------



## L'omertá (17 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Que baje hasta 1300 y 19 respectivamente (hablo en euros) y que todo el que pueda lo aproveche como última oportunidad de cambiar billetes por metal en condiciones ventajosas.



Bueno, tampoco digamos cosas de las que tengamos que arrepentirnos


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (17 Jun 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> A fin de cuentas, la ganancia máxima esperada por tiendas de lingotes son unos 40 a 50 euros por lingote. 3000 euros al día máximo ( si no hubiera competencia), 90.000 al mes si llegó a tener el 100% del mercado. No me compensa en realidad, tengo robots que ganan mas sin que me afecte el hígado.



Perdón, es que no estoy seguro de haber entendido bien. ¿Estás diciendo que no te compensa un negocio en el que ganes 90.000 euros al mes?


----------



## sashimi (17 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Producción Mundial de Plata 1681 - 2019
> 
> *



Y Alemania de donde la saca?


----------



## L'omertá (18 Jun 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Y Alemania de donde la saca?



De nuestras desgracias.


----------



## timi (18 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Producción Mundial de Plata 1681 - 2019
> 
> *



Me ha dado la sensación de estar en port aventura , con un pie puesto en el tren de la mina y el otro en la estampida,,,


----------



## timi (18 Jun 2021)

*Perth Mint acusado de poner en riesgo a los clientes, el director ejecutivo Richard Hayes refuta las acusaciones*


David Lin  Jueves 17 de junio de 2021 20:07


Perth Mint ha sido objeto de acusaciones de observadores del mercado e inversores minoristas en línea de que la institución no tiene suficientes metales físicos para cubrir sus cuentas asignadas, no asignadas y agrupadas.
Richard Hayes, director ejecutivo de The Perth Mint, niega las afirmaciones de que no hay suficiente inventario de metales para cumplir con estos respaldos de cuenta y que Mint está ejecutando un sistema de "reserva fraccionaria".
“Ninguno de nuestros productos es sintético. No negociamos con futuros, no negociamos con coberturas, solo negociamos con productos físicos. Por lo tanto, no hay papel de plata per se, no vendemos una onza de plata a menos que esa onza de plata esté en el sistema, por lo que ninguno de nuestros programas tiene una naturaleza sintética. Todos están respaldados físicamente al 100% ”, dijo Hayes.
Agregó además que estas acusaciones son ataques "ad hominem".
“Me hace preguntarme de dónde obtienen las personas su información, qué se les está dando, quizás aquellos que buscan obtener alguna ventaja de mercado sobre Perth Mint manchando el nombre de Perth Mint”, dijo.
Perth Mint es "un refinador, fabricante y depositario seguro integrado de metales preciosos que suministra productos y servicios relacionados con metales preciosos" y es una de las casas de moneda de metales preciosos más grandes del mundo.









Perth Mint accused of putting clients at risk, CEO Richard Hayes refutes allegations






www.kitco.com


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Jun 2021)

La tendencia de los bancos centrales a comprar la produccion nacional del oro va en aumento. La semana pasada Tanzania y ahora le toca el turno a Bolivia:




De seguir así la tendencia, cada vez va a haber menos oro disponible para los mercados internacionales. Posiblemente haya una fuerte competencia entre las diferentes plazas por atraer el oro disponible a ellas. En este contexto se entiende las quejas de la LBMA sobre el mercado de Dubai acusandole de usar oro procedente de conflictos armados o mineria ilegal poco respetuosa con el medio ambiente:









Gold hubs including UAE pledge support for crackdown on illegal trade


Eleven gold trading hubs including the United Arab Emirates have declared their support for an initiative by the world's most influential bullion market authority to improve regulation on issues such as money laundering and unethical sourcing of gold.




www.reuters.com





La LBMA dando lecciones de moral al resto... normal, Dubai está compitiendo por un suministro decreciente de oro ya que los bancos centrales están quedandose la producción nacional en cada vez más paises.

Es dificil estimar cantidades, solo podemos ver indirectamente que grandes cantidades de oro están yendo a Dubai ya que esta enviando grandes cantidades de oro a las refinerias suizas. Hace un par de años, Inglaterra solia ser de los mayores suministradores de oro para las refinerias suizas pero hace tiempo que no aparece en la lista:





__





Schweizer Edelmetallhandel im Mai


Die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung der Schweiz (EZV) verzeichnete den heute neu veröffentlichten Daten zufolge im Mai Importe von 350,6 Tonnen Gold, Silber und Münzen im Wert von ca. 6,2 Milliarden Franken. Demgegenüber beliefen sich die Exporte des... - Veroeffentlicht am 17.06.2021




www.goldseiten.de





En mayo fue el principal exportador de oro sin refinar a Suiza con 26,2 toneladas. Los compradores de mayo han sido China (32,8 toneladas) y EEUU (11,9 toneladas). Las 26,2 toneladas pueden parecer pocas pero eso, en principio quiere decir que las refinerias del pais no podian procesar mas oro y han enviado al exterior el exceso. El caso es que Dubai tiene doce refinerias por lo que es de suponer que entre todas son capaces de refinar grandes cantidades y no dan a basto por lo que envian parte a Suiza:









UAE Gold Refinery Listings - mints and refineries


Gold refineries UAE: United Arab Emirates gold refineries and mints listings with full contact information and company details




bullion.directory





El resto de importaciones de oro a las refinerias suizas, a parte de las procedentes de Emiratos Arabes Unidos, fueron de Peru (16,6 toneladas) y Argentina (11,9 toneladas). Si continua esta tendencia de los bancos centrales los mercados internacionales solo van a poder contar con el oro ya minado, la nueva produccion no sale del pais ya que pasa a aumentar las reservas del banco central que la compre.


----------



## Kovaliov (18 Jun 2021)

scratch dijo:


> Del mismo artículo, en rojo:
> 
> *Carney is a man on a mission to change global society.* “Business as usual” — the most hated phrase in the socialist lexicon — is “ultimately catastrophic,” he writes. *There is too much “misplaced acceptance of the status quo.” But somehow the new socialism will not be socialism as usual. This time it’s different. *We can because we must. The threat is too great to permit any argument. It’s surprising that as he was picking out choice quotes from Lenin for his book, Carney missed this one: “No more opposition now, comrades! The time has come to put an end to opposition, to put the lid on it. We have had enough opposition!”
> 
> ¿Dónde habré oído yo eso antes?



Otro voluntario para dictador. Salen como moscas en cuanto se relajan los contrapoderes. El cambio climático es un pleonasmo. Ahora mismo está lloviendo y hace tres días estaba en la playa. En cuanto al calentamiento global, si es que existe, que no se sabrá hasta dentro de cuatro o cinco mil años, sería algo bueno, no malo. Solo hay que mirar al registro fósil. El CO2 es buenísimo para el crecimiento de las plantas y la prosperidad de las especies.


----------



## Tolagu (18 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Pues a mi entender, una de dos. O ante la incertidumbre de lo que pueda pasar tras Basilea III se están deshaciendo posiciones en oro papel como locos, o lo están manipulando aposta tirando del precio hacia abajo para poder comprar más barato, sabiendo que tras Basilea III se puede disparar.



O ambas, que esa es mi tesis. Sabiendo que el oro papel se acaba, ¿qué mejor manera de soltar el lastre que provocando una fuerte caída?

Siguiendo con mi tesis, entrarán fuerte a por físico y tras su revalorización, mejorarán sus ratios.

A mi lo que me ha sorprendido es que sea tan cerca de la fecha límite. Sinceramente, yo esperaba una caída lenta y sostenida durante el segundo trimestre, aunque quizás, la subida desde Abril es la que habilita el desplome.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Jun 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Otro voluntario para dictador. Salen como moscas en cuanto se relajan los contrapoderes. El cambio climático es un pleonasmo. Ahora mismo está lloviendo y hace tres días estaba en la playa. En cuanto al calentamiento global, si es que existe, que no se sabrá hasta dentro de cuatro o cinco mil años, sería algo bueno, no malo. Solo hay que mirar al registro fósil. El CO2 es buenísimo para el crecimiento de las plantas y la prosperidad de las especies.



Lo del cambio climático es la forma en que se le está diciendo a las masas que ya hemos consumido más de la mitad del petróleo. No hay que contaminar=no hay que gastar petróleo. Peak oil.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Silver94 (18 Jun 2021)

Esta bajada de precios tampoco se está viendo reflejado en las tiendas, verdad?


----------



## dmb001 (18 Jun 2021)

Bueno, ni los bancos de la UE ni los de UK hasta el próximo año. Los bancos usanos cuándo tenían que aplicar Basilea III?


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Jun 2021)

Asi funciona el juego: si no te gustan las reglas, las cambias... si puedes.

Lo que es cierto es la justificacion para aplazar la aplicacion, la situacion excepcional creada por el coronavirus continua:









El atasco de los puertos de China supera al del Canal de Suez y amenaza con llevar el caos al comercio global


La industria naviera mundial está viviendo unos meses muy convulsos. El comercio marítimo ya venía agotado y tocado por las crisis pandémica, a lo que más tarde se han sumado las presiones inflacionarias y los retrasos en las entregas. Pues bien, parece que ahora se enfrenta a la mayor prueba de...



www.eleconomista.es





Un brote de virus que aparecio justo despues de que la Union Europea paralizase la firma del tratado de inversiones con China.por "motivos humanitarios" (narrativa de EEUU para justificar sus acciones en politica exterior):









China: European parliament freezes controversial EU-China investment deal


FIDH welcomes the decision taken by the European parliament on May 20 to freeze the ratification of the EU-China Comprehensive Agreement on (...)




www.fidh.org





Esta semana ha sido muy intensa en el frente diplomatico con la visita de Biden a Europa con encuentro con Putin incluido tras anunciar su decision de dejar al dolar de lado en el fondo de riqueza nacional y evitarlo en los intercambios con otras naciones. Viendo las preguntas que hicieron al canciller austriaco en la St. Petersburg economic forum de la semana pasada, está claro que el tema principal es el papel del dolar y que la presion diplomatica por tomar partido respecto al sistema basado en el dolar afecta a Europa.

Las dos preguntas que se le atragantaron al canciller austriaco (no hay mas que ver su lenguaje no verbal y como se sale por las ramas) fueron las siguientes:

1. Porqué pudiendo pagar el gas en euros de forma mas economica para ambas partes insisten en usar dólares?
2. Es fiable el dolar para los intercambios entra la EU y Rusia si un tercer actor es capaz de bloquear dichas transacciones?



Es como un juego llamado tabú en el que tienes que definir algo sin poder utilizar ciertas palabras, es divertido, hasta se ve al publico riendose ante los esfuerzos del canciller austriaco por salir del paso.

Asi esta la situacion del mundo, un poco tensa ya que se esta decidiendo e futuro del sistema monetario. En mi opinion, vamos a recibir en breve un nuevo ataque hibrido segun vayan haciendose notar en la cadena de distribucion los efectos del paron de actividad en los puertos Chinos:









*Tema mítico* : - Las "medidas sanitarias" camuflan la guerra hibrida que estamos sufriendo


Bloqueo de la producción y el cosumo, paralización de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido, ruptura de la cadena de pagos, barcos bloqueados cuando llegaban a los puertos y sin permisos aduaneros para descargar en destino... Son medidas de una ofensiva economica sin precedentes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tolagu (18 Jun 2021)

Creo que no tiene que ver con Basilea III. Fueron medidas "temporales" que implantó el BCE a comienzos de la pandemia. No me hagas mucho caso pero creo que fueron (Marzo 2020) más relacionadas con suavizar los requisitos de lo que ellos llaman P2R (Pillar 2 Requirements) y que hicieron posible usar instrumentos Tier 2 para los requisitos de Capital. 

Los Usanos hicieron algo parecido hace tres o cuatro meses.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Jun 2021)

Aqui la entrevista sobre la situacion internacional a Putin de la cadena americana NBC:



Tambien estan jugando al tabú y en ningun momento dicen cual es el principal punto de enfrentamiento entre EEUU y Rusia (el papel del dolar como se puede ver cuando es un periodista ruso quien hace las preguntas). Putin se refiere a "malentendidos", "formas diferentes de ver las cosas", "temas que conocen perfectamente la contraparte americana", "temas que tienen que ser tratados por el ministerio de exteriores ruso y el departamento de estado americano"...

Por supuesto, el entrevistador no hace la pregunta obvia para cualquier periodista: a qué se temas se esta refiriendo en concreto. Parece que o llegaron a un acuerdo para no mencionar el dolar en toda la entrevista.

Es muy divertida la entrevista, especialmente cuando el entrevistador insiste en que Biden le dijo durante su encuentro mirandole a los ojos: "usted no tiene alma". Putin se rie y dice por segunda vez que no recuerda que Biden dijese algo ofensivo durante la reunion pero que tal vez sea su memoria porque la de Biden es muy buena. (en torno al min 10 por si alguien lo quiere ver)


----------



## FranMen (18 Jun 2021)

Vuelvo a preguntar: ¿alguien espera una caída de todo, acciones, btc, mps como en marzo 2020? Opiniones (nadie tiene la bolita mágica)


----------



## IvanRios (18 Jun 2021)

No hace mucho, viendo un documental sobre el oro y en concreto en la parte que hablaba sobre la relación de los chinos con el oro, se decía que principalmente eran tres las razones del 'amor' de los chinos hacia el metal dorado. Y las razones eran, primeramente, que para los chinos el oro es símbolo de riqueza y prosperidad. El segundo motivo era que los chinos (y evidentemente no se equivocan) piensan que el oro es y será un valor en cualquier contexto o situación posible. Y el tercer motivo de la compra de oro por parte de los ciudadanos chinos sería la posibilidad de que se desate cualquier tipo de guerra comercial con EEUU. Es decir, ya no es que el gobierno chino (que también, aunque ahí no se hablaba del gobierno) sino que los mismos ciudadanos, preparándose para una futura y posible guerra comercial con los americanos, compran oro para estar bien preparados para la 'batalla'. Este último punto me pareció interesante.


----------



## L'omertá (18 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> No hace mucho, viendo un documental sobre el oro y en concreto en la parte que hablaba sobre la relación de los chinos con el oro, se decía que principalmente eran tres las razones del 'amor' de los chinos hacia el metal dorado. Y las razones eran, primeramente, que para los chinos el oro es símbolo de riqueza y prosperidad. El segundo motivo era que los chinos (y evidentemente no se equivocan) piensan que el oro es y será un valor en cualquier contexto o situación posible. Y el tercer motivo de la compra de oro por parte de los ciudadanos chinos sería la posibilidad de que se desate cualquier tipo de guerra comercial con EEUU. Es decir, ya no es que el gobierno chino (que también, aunque ahí no se hablaba del gobierno) sino que los mismos ciudadanos, preparándose para una futura y posible guerra comercial con los americanos, compran oro para estar bien preparados para la 'batalla'. Este último punto me pareció interesante.



Interesante. Gracias.
¿Recuerdas el documental?


----------



## L'omertá (18 Jun 2021)

Some stocks, funds cannot own, for now. Maybe 1x book, 1x sales. Growing fast. But, pink sheets, federal laws, clients in certain jurisdictions...some cases there is a path to funds gaining the ability to own such. Knowing saves half the battle, #capisce?


----------



## L'omertá (18 Jun 2021)

Ja-ja-ja.

Es del Burry, lo pego porque lo acaba de poner en twitter y borra todo lo que pone. Si alguno sabe analizarlo...


----------



## scratch (19 Jun 2021)

Algunas acciones,* [que]* los fondos no pueden poseer, por ahora. Tal vez 1 vez el libro, 1 vez las ventas. _(¿ratio 1:1, sin apalancamiento?)_ Creciendo rápidamente. Pero, las hojas rosas _(¿?)_, las leyes federales, los clientes en ciertas jurisdicciones... *[en]*algunos casos hay un camino para que los fondos obtengan la capacidad de poseerlas. Saber salva la mitad de la batalla, #capisce?


----------



## FranMen (19 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> No hace mucho, viendo un documental sobre el oro y en concreto en la parte que hablaba sobre la relación de los chinos con el oro, se decía que principalmente eran tres las razones del 'amor' de los chinos hacia el metal dorado. Y las razones eran, primeramente, que para los chinos el oro es símbolo de riqueza y prosperidad. El segundo motivo era que los chinos (y evidentemente no se equivocan) piensan que el oro es y será un valor en cualquier contexto o situación posible. Y el tercer motivo de la compra de oro por parte de los ciudadanos chinos sería la posibilidad de que se desate cualquier tipo de guerra comercial con EEUU. Es decir, ya no es que el gobierno chino (que también, aunque ahí no se hablaba del gobierno) sino que los mismos ciudadanos, preparándose para una futura y posible guerra comercial con los americanos, compran oro para estar bien preparados para la 'batalla'. Este último punto me pareció interesante.



Continuamente escuchamos las sanciones de USA a productos de otros países, incluida China. Imaginaos que es al revés y China decide no vender a USA.
Si consiguiera hacerse con el monopolio de los chips (Taiwán) posiblemente lo haría y tendría el mundo a su merced (o se desataría una guerra real)


----------



## Dadaria (19 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> He puesto antes el video de Jose Luis Cava con Daniel Santos, en el que decía que “alguien” le dijo que los chinos amenazaron con unas monedas digitales respaldadas en oro y plata si los anglosajones no dejaban de manipular el precio del oro y plata a travez de las herramientas que todos conocemos. Y que dice Cava, que ese “alguien” dice que a partir de ahí, todo esto de Basilea III y el fin del oro / plata papel.



Vamos, que repite lo que todos sabemos. A mí ese hombre no es que me inspire mucha confianza, en cuanto a lo de Basilea III, solo me lo creeré cuando lo vea implementado, de momento pueden hacer todos los trucos que quieran para que no cambie nada. Por ahí hay un cálculo que hizo este señor sobre las reservas de oro estadounidense y la deuda que daba vergüenza ajena.


----------



## timi (19 Jun 2021)

Los últimos momentos del sistema dólar.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Tolagu (19 Jun 2021)

Vamos a vivir días o semanas importantes para los MP. A mi me preocupa ver


IvanRios dijo:


> Lo del cambio climático es la forma en que se le está diciendo a las masas que ya hemos consumido más de la mitad del petróleo. No hay que contaminar=no hay que gastar petróleo. Peak oil.



Lo del cambio climático es parte del mayor plan dictatorial de la historia de la humanidad. Punto. Sobre unos datos científicos que no son más que eso, datos, la elites han construído una narrativa apocalíptica para limitar severamente los derechos y libertades de la sociedad. 

Estamos mucho más cerca de un sistema como el de la URSS de hace 50 años que de una democracia plena. Vamos hacia una Nomenclatura más allá de la Ley, que sin embargo impone una leyes emanadas de no sabemos quién, de manera dictatorial. Salvo "aldeas galas" como Suiza en la que los ciudadanos acaban de mandar al carajo su narrativa apocalíptica.

El cambio climático, la puta ideología de género, la promoción de la homosexualidad (ojo, que cada cual folle con quien quiera, pero que no me lo impongan como algo normal ni sano), la multiculturalidad, la multiracialidad y la persecución de la familia como núcleo esencial de la Sociedad Occidental son parte de la misma mierda que tiene como fin último la aniquilación del individuo y su control estricto.


----------



## ElMayoL (19 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Vamos a vivir días o semanas importantes para los MP. A mi me preocupa ver
> 
> Lo del cambio climático es parte del mayor plan dictatorial de la historia de la humanidad. Punto. Sobre unos datos científicos que no son más que eso, datos, la elites han construído una narrativa apocalíptica para limitar severamente los derechos y libertades de la sociedad.
> 
> ...



Un resumen impecable de los tiempos q estamos viviendo.


----------



## IvanRios (19 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Interesante. Gracias.
> ¿Recuerdas el documental?



El documental se llama "Las sombras del oro", y del tema que comento (la relación entre los chinos y el oro) solo menciona en un par de minutos lo que he escrito. En cambio, el documento trata de aspectos ambientales y sociales derivados de la minería. Pero como tengo localizado el momento en el que comenta lo que he escrito (reitero que no hallarás más de lo que he escrito), te digo el momento exacto del documental y así te ahorras verlo entero. Está entre el minuto 34 y 36 aprox.


----------



## IvanRios (19 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Vamos a vivir días o semanas importantes para los MP. A mi me preocupa ver
> 
> Lo del cambio climático es parte del mayor plan dictatorial de la historia de la humanidad. Punto. Sobre unos datos científicos que no son más que eso, datos, la elites han construído una narrativa apocalíptica para limitar severamente los derechos y libertades de la sociedad.
> 
> ...



Lo de la ideología de género, feminismo, promoción de la homosexualidad, etc, en realidad no sería ideología (por parte de quienes han diseñado todo esto, por parte de la sociedad, sí) sino un instrumento para conseguir objetivos. ¿Cuáles? En primera instancia la reducción de la población mundial y el control de la natalidad.

Lo del cambio climático es, en efecto, la punta de lanza (un plan que viene ya de décadas, como la plandemia) del sistema que nos viene, el ecofascismo, un sistema dictatorial que "pretende" la protección del planeta (planeta que ha sido ultrajado por los mismos que ahora dicen querer proteger), un sistema de ultra control social basado en el modelo chino (carné social, IA dominando a los humanos, cámaras con reconocimiento facial a cada metro, fin del efectivo...fin del individuo y de la libertad). Pero además, como comentas, será un sistema en lo económico que tendrá mucho que ver con la URSS, un comunismo (para las masas) fundamentado, según las élites mafiosas, en la futura escasez de recursos de todo tipo. Así, repartirán las migajas y la miseria entre la población ('No tendrás nada y serás feliz') y en cambio la mafia o nomenklatura como dices, lo tendrá todo.

El enemigo para las élites mafiosas es pues el propio ser humano y en guerra están contra nosotros.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> El documental se llama "Las sombras del oro", y del tema que comento (la relación entre los chinos y el oro) solo menciona en un par de minutos lo que he escrito. En cambio, el documento trata de aspectos ambientales y sociales derivados de la minería. Pero como tengo localizado el momento en el que comenta lo que he escrito (reitero que no hallarás más de lo que he escrito), te digo el momento exacto del documental y así te ahorras verlo entero. Está entre el minuto 34 y 36 aprox.



Gracias.
Sí, lo pusieron hace unos días en la 2. Me sorprendió y lo guardé. Tengo que verlo con calma.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo de la ideología de género, feminismo, promoción de la homosexualidad, etc, en realidad no sería ideología (por parte de quienes han diseñado todo esto, por parte de la sociedad, sí) sino un instrumento para conseguir objetivos. ¿Cuáles? En primera instancia la reducción de la población mundial y el control de la natalidad.



Fíjate que yo, que no soy nada conspiranoico y que me río por sistema de todo lo que suene a conspiranoias, ya había pensado también en eso. Hay que limitar la natalidad mundial, y como no hay forma de hacerlo en aquellos países y culturas en los que sería más deseable, se hace en la cultura en la que con más facilidad se pueden implementar una serie de medidas que, tras una imagen de progresismo y humanismo, traigan como consecuencia inevitable el descenso de la natalidad. Si esa cultura resulta ser la occidental, qué le vamos a hacer, nos ha tocado la china por ser precisamente los más civilizados. 

A mí de todo esto lo que menos me preocupa es la desaparición de la raza blanca, que es lo que le preocupa al burbujista medio. Tengo claro que es solo una cuestión de tiempo, e incluso aunque no aplicaran esas políticas activas de desincentivación de la natalidad, ésta se daría por si sola, aunque a menor velocidad. Una sociedad burguesa y hedonista casa mal con el tener hijos para la mayoría de la gente, que no se pueden permitir niñeras con sueldo de alto funcionario que te los cuide, ni internados británicos en los que delegar su adolescencia y educación. A mí de todo esto lo que realmente me preocupa es la desaparición de la CULTURA occidental, su sustitución por culturas que evidentemente no valoran lo que en Occidente nos ha costado tanto tiempo y tanta sangre conseguir: los valores humanistas, progresistas, los derechos laborales, sociales, etc... O bien los "invasores" van adquiriendo estos valores según se vayan integrando, o el resultado va a ser la pura y simple desaparición de nuestra cultura. Pero para que adquieran esos valores la condición indispensable es que los reconozcan como valores superiores a los suyos, a los de los países y culturas de los que vienen. Y eso no parece que sea lo que ocurre.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es muy divertida la entrevista, especialmente cuando el entrevistador insiste en que Biden le dijo durante su encuentro mirandole a los ojos: "usted no tiene alma". Putin se rie y dice por segunda vez que no recuerda que Biden dijese algo ofensivo durante la reunion pero que tal vez sea su memoria porque la de Biden es muy buena. (en torno al min 10 por si alguien lo quiere ver)



A mí me suele gustar lo que dice Putin, y desde luego lo que suelta en esta entrevista sobre estabilidad y predictivilidad, y el resultado en estos aspectos sobre determinados países tras las intervenciones norteamericanas es para cerrarle la boca a cualquiera. Pero en lo de los ojos y el alma estoy de acuerdo con Biden. Es posible que sea una cuestión cultural y que los rusos tengan "esa mirada", pero es una mirada que a mí tampoco me gusta. Y después de lo que pasó con el submarino Kursk menos.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El cambio climático, la puta ideología de género, la promoción de la homosexualidad (ojo, que cada cual folle con quien quiera, pero que no me lo impongan como algo normal ni sano), la multiculturalidad, la multiracialidad y la persecución de la familia como núcleo esencial de la Sociedad Occidental son parte de la misma mierda que tiene como fin último la aniquilación del individuo y su control estricto.



En mi opinión, todo lo que comentas es la parte ideológica de la guerra de IV generación con la que occidente ha pretendido dominar al resto del mundo imponiéndola a través de sus medios de comunicación, industria cinematográfica, publicidad, ONGs, etc.

Es una ideología que crea individuos cuya identidad se basa en una visión del mundo dominada por una dicotomía que respresenta la lucha del "bien contra el mal" en una dialéctica de opresores y oprimidos en diferentes facetas (hombres vs.mujeres, sexualidad, raza, derechos humanos...). Los individuos cuyo mapa mental de la realidad ha sido conquistado por esta ideología son fácilmente manipulables ya que no es racional si no completamente emocional.

Hay un intento deliberado de expandir dicha ideología por el mundo. El soft power está volcado al 100% en esta tarea y da la impresión que sólo las empresas que pasen por el aro reciben financiación. Véase gillete que meten cuñas en su publicidad pese a que claramente va a significar perder clientes (para las empresas zombies que son cada vez más, es más importante refinanciar deudas que aumentar las ventas).

Pero frente a esa ideología de guerra de IV generación que desestabiliza el territorio enemigo conquistando previamente el mapa mental de sus habitantes para instrumentalizar su comportamiento, se han alzado varios países conscientes de los efectos y objetivos de dicha ideología. Se han prohibido ONGs, medios de comunicación, películas que propagan dicha ideología. También se intenta contrarrestar fomentando otros valores, con producción propia de cine, etc.

El cambio climático es una narrativa que permite acciones de guerra económica camufladas de medidas medioambientales y cuyo objetivo último es crear un mercado mundial para las emisiones de CO2 y convertir la divisa en la que este referenciado dicho mercado en la referencia monetaria mundial:

Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

Narrativa climático que tanto Rusia como China dicen que tiene objetivos ocultos y que es usada con fines políticos.

Son ideologías de guerra de IV generación, un conflicto cuyo frente y territorio a conquistar es nuestra respresentacion de la realidad. Nuestra tendencia innata a defender nuestro mapa de la realidad como si fuera la mejor respresentacion posible de la propia realidad nos convierte a todos en combatientes en esta forma de hacer la guerra adaptada a la sociedad de masas y de la información.


----------



## Tolagu (19 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, todo lo que comentas es la parte ideológica de la guerra de IV generación con la que occidente ha pretendido dominar al resto del mundo imponiéndola a través de sus medios de comunicación, industria cinematográfica, publicidad, ONGs, etc.
> 
> Es una ideología que crea individuos cuya identidad se basa en una visión del mundo dominada por una dicotomía que respresenta la lucha del "bien contra el mal" en una dialéctica de opresores y oprimidos en diferentes facetas (hombres vs.mujeres, sexualidad, raza, derechos humanos...). Los individuos cuyo mapa mental de la realidad ha sido conquistado por esta ideología son fácilmente manipulables ya que no es racional si no completamente emocional.
> 
> ...



Amén. Y echa un vistazo si no lo has echado ya a esto: Más NWO salvaje: Renault

Un puto coche, y en su publicidad, sexo interracial, bolleras, maricas........ 

Por eso hay pocas cosas como los MP's que, al menos de momento, escapen a su control.


----------



## Dadaria (19 Jun 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Amén. Y echa un vistazo si no lo has echado ya a esto: Más NWO salvaje: Renault
> 
> Un puto coche, y en su publicidad, sexo interracial, bolleras, maricas........
> 
> Por eso hay pocas cosas como los MP's que, al menos de momento, escapen a su control.



Si, es algo que tiene ya sus años, se resume con esto. Supongo que es una consecuencia más de enchufar pasta recién impresa sin límites en las empresas grandes, al final ya no necesitan hacer publicidad, les vale únicamente con la propaganda.


----------



## frankie83 (19 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Fíjate que yo, que no soy nada conspiranoico y que me río por sistema de todo lo que suene a conspiranoias, ya había pensado también en eso. Hay que limitar la natalidad mundial, y como no hay forma de hacerlo en aquellos países y culturas en los que sería más deseable, se hace en la cultura en la que con más facilidad se pueden implementar una serie de medidas que, tras una imagen de progresismo y humanismo, traigan como consecuencia inevitable el descenso de la natalidad. Si esa cultura resulta ser la occidental, qué le vamos a hacer, nos ha tocado la china por ser precisamente los más civilizados.
> 
> A mí de todo esto lo que menos me preocupa es la desaparición de la raza blanca, que es lo que le preocupa al burbujista medio. Tengo claro que es solo una cuestión de tiempo, e incluso aunque no aplicaran esas políticas activas de desincentivación de la natalidad, ésta se daría por si sola, aunque a menor velocidad. Una sociedad burguesa y hedonista casa mal con el tener hijos para la mayoría de la gente, que no se pueden permitir niñeras con sueldo de alto funcionario que te los cuide, ni internados británicos en los que delegar su adolescencia y educación. A mí de todo esto lo que realmente me preocupa es la desaparición de la CULTURA occidental, su sustitución por culturas que evidentemente no valoran lo que en Occidente nos ha costado tanto tiempo y tanta sangre conseguir: los valores humanistas, progresistas, los derechos laborales, sociales, etc... O bien los "invasores" van adquiriendo estos valores según se vayan integrando, o el resultado va a ser la pura y simple desaparición de nuestra cultura. Pero para que adquieran esos valores la condición indispensable es que los reconozcan como valores superiores a los suyos, a los de los países y culturas de los que vienen. Y eso no parece que sea lo que ocurre.



Limitar la población de Europa o America no sirve para nada, ya que 5 mil millones estan en Africa y asía


----------



## timi (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## timi (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Limitar la población de Europa o America no sirve para nada, ya que 5 mil millones estan en Africa y asía



La población de Europa son 746 millones. La de América 1.002 millones. La población de Australia es de otros 25 millones. Ponle que el "mundo más civilizado" sume un total de 1.800 millones de personas. La población mundial total es de 7.800 millones de personas. Yo no diría que limitar la natalidad del 23% de la población mundial, casi la cuarta parte, sea no servir para nada.


----------



## frankie83 (19 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> La población de Europa son 746 millones. La de América 1.002 millones. La población de Australia es de otros 25 millones. Ponle que el "mundo más civilizado" sume un total de 1.800 millones de personas. La población mundial total es de 7.800 millones de personas. Yo no diría que limitar la natalidad del 23% de la población mundial, casi la cuarta parte, sea no servir para nada.



Es un razonamiento que no entiendo. Repito, Nadie en su sano juicio puede pensar que sirve para algo reducir la población de la parte del planeta Que menos población tiene y que menos hijos está teniendo. Solo les conviene a chinos indios e africanos, ellos si, que no paran de reproducirse


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Posiblemente haya una *fuerte competencia entre las diferentes plazas por atraer el oro disponible a ellas. En este contexto se entiende las quejas de la LBMA sobre el mercado de Dubai acusandole de usar oro procedente de conflictos armados o mineria ilegal poco respetuosa con el medio ambiente:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo publica hoy un articulo muy interesante Ronan Manley sobre este tema:









In Ongoing Saga, Dubai Stands its Ground with the LBMA - Ronan Manly


Following LBMA threats against the Dubai gold market, Dubai & UAE are now fighting back with proactive initiatives as well as LBMA criticism.




www.bullionstar.com





Parece que el mercado de Dubai está intentando organizar a los miembros relevantes en el sector del oro para hacer frente a la LBMA. Y esta atrayendo a su mercado otros actores que antes trabajaban con la LBMA en preparacion fin de la era fiat, en palabra de su CEO el Sultan Ahmed Bin Sulayem:

_Afortunadamente, la mayor parte de l*as críticas de hoy a Dubai es más un esfuerzo pequeño burgués para desacreditar su reputación con la esperanza de que los comerciantes pasen por alto las ofertas inadecuadas y la hipocresía de los centros comerciales que dejaron atrás concienzudamente. En todo caso, el éxito continuo de Dubai, particularmente en los mercados de metales preciosos y diamantes, es un ejemplo brillante de cómo terminó la era del monopolio fiduciario ".*

“Como una jurisdicción con un nivel de cumplimiento más riguroso que su contraparte de LBMA, Dubai Good Delivery es un estándar reconocido internacionalmente que requiere que sus miembros se adhieran a prácticas de abastecimiento responsable de acuerdo con las 'Reglas de DMCC para la debida diligencia basada en riesgos para el oro y Metales preciosos.'"_

Como comentaba en el post que cito, por las cifras de las refinerias Suizas parece que estan atrayendo mas oro del que sus refinerias pueden procesar. Y siguen construyendo mas en su proyecto de hacer Dubai una referencia mundial en el mercado de oro. Oro que pretenden tokenizar y, por lo que dice el sultan Ahmed Bin Sulayem esperar e fin de la era fiat:









Dubai's DMCC to get GCC's biggest gold, precious metals refinery in 2022


DMCC signs deal with REIT Development for blockchain-enabled refinery




gulfnews.com


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es un razonamiento que no entiendo. Repito, Nadie en su sano juicio puede pensar que sirve para algo reducir la población de la parte del planeta Que menos población tiene y que menos hijos está teniendo. Solo les conviene a chinos indios e africanos, ellos si, que no paran de reproducirse



Pues es bien sencillo de entender. Se actúa sobre aquella parte de la población mundial sobre la que se puede actuar con políticas no violentas de ingeniería social. ¿Que el resultado sería mejor si se actuara sobre árabes, negros y chinos? Desde luego, pero es que no se puede porque esas poblaciones no son receptivas a esa ingeniería social. Se actúa sobre quienes se puede actuar. Y negar que ello va a tener un resultado sobre la reducción de la población mundial me parece no querer ver las cosas. Que es un parche? Claro que es un parche. Pues como en política y en economía. Se va haciendo lo que se puede hacer. Ahora hacen esto y consiguen una desaceleración X de la natalidad mundial. Ya es un éxito. ¿Que ello es a costa de los blancos? Pues qué le vamos a hacer. La otra alternativa es diezmar militarmente o mediante enfermedades a quienes no son blancos. Y desde luego habrá quien diga que provocar guerras es algo que se viene haciendo habitualmente, y que lo de la enfermedad es algo que se está haciendo ahora retrasando todo lo posible que muchos países pobres tengan acceso a las vacunas. Yo sin entrar en tales explicaciones me quedo con la más "civilizada", la de la ingeniería social. Y ahí, hamijo, los occidentales somos las víctimas propiciatorias.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Pues es bien sencillo de entender. Se actúa sobre aquella parte de la población mundial sobre la que se puede actuar con políticas no violentas de ingeniería social. ¿Que el resultado sería mejor si se actuara sobre árabes, negros y chinos? Desde luego, pero es que no se puede porque esas poblaciones no son receptivas a esa ingeniería social. Se actúa sobre quienes se puede actuar. Y negar que ello va a tener un resultado sobre la reducción de la población mundial me parece no querer ver las cosas. Que es un parche? Claro que es un parche. Pues como en política y en economía. Se va haciendo lo que se puede hacer. Ahora hacen esto y consiguen una desaceleración X de la natalidad mundial. Ya es un éxito. ¿Que ello es a costa de los blancos? Pues qué le vamos a hacer. La otra alternativa es diezmar militarmente o mediante enfermedades a quienes no son blancos. Y desde luego habrá quien diga que provocar guerras es algo que se viene haciendo habitualmente, y que lo de la enfermedad es algo que se está haciendo ahora retrasando todo lo posible que muchos países pobres tengan acceso a las vacunas. Yo sin entrar en tales explicaciones me quedo con la más "civilizada", la de la ingeniería social. Y ahí, hamijo, los occidentales somos las víctimas propiciatorias.



Han podido implantar tales políticas en el territorio que controlan (occidente). En los países donde tal ideología no está bien vista o no es permitida intentan aumentar la natalidad:









China allows three children in major policy shift


The change comes after a move to a two-child limit failed to stop a decline in birth rates.



www.bbc.com













'Our historic duty': Putin plans steps to boost Russia's birth rate


President Vladimir Putin announced measures on Wednesday to boost Russia's birth rate, describing them as vital to the country's future though they are projected to cost at least $6.5 billion this year alone.




www.reuters.com













'Baby machines': eastern Europe's answer to depopulation


Policies in Hungary and Poland are aimed at boosting birthrates. But will it help arrest population decline?




www.theguardian.com





Si es un plan de las élites mundiales para acabar con la población están bastante descoordinados, algunos directamente promueven la natalidad.

Si no es una conjura mundial de todos los países para reducir la población ya que hay algunos que toman medidas en dirección contraria, qué es esa ideología que con tanto empeño promueven?

En mi opinión esas ideologías proporcionan una escusa narrativa para imponer sanciones económicas e imponer una visión del mundo que facilite la desestabilización mediante masas ideologizadas que son fácilmente manipulables para quien controle los medios de comunicación.

Como toda guerra supone un gran costo financiar toda la maquinaria que requiere promover tales "ideologías de guerra de IV generación": medios de comunicación deficitarios, empresas zombies que utilizan su imagen de marca para esta lucha ideológica, financiación de ONGs, redes clientelares, etc. que se reflejan en los niveles de deuda sobre el PIB más altos desde la segunda guerra mundial:




Y aquí es donde entra el oro en juego ya que la financiación de esta guerra, en último término, depende del uso del dólar como referencia monetaria.

El esfuerzo por abandonar el dólar por parte de algunas potencias responde a la necesidad de dejar de financiar una guerra que está librando EEUU contra ellas mismas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Pues es bien sencillo de entender. Se actúa sobre aquella parte de la población mundial sobre la que se puede actuar con políticas no violentas de ingeniería social. ¿Que el resultado sería mejor si se actuara sobre árabes, negros y chinos? Desde luego, pero es que no se puede porque esas poblaciones no son receptivas a esa ingeniería social. Se actúa sobre quienes se puede actuar. Y negar que ello va a tener un resultado sobre la reducción de la población mundial me parece no querer ver las cosas. Que es un parche? Claro que es un parche. Pues como en política y en economía. Se va haciendo lo que se puede hacer. Ahora hacen esto y consiguen una desaceleración X de la natalidad mundial. Ya es un éxito. ¿Que ello es a costa de los blancos? Pues qué le vamos a hacer. La otra alternativa es diezmar militarmente o mediante enfermedades a quienes no son blancos. Y desde luego habrá quien diga que provocar guerras es algo que se viene haciendo habitualmente, y que lo de la enfermedad es algo que se está haciendo ahora retrasando todo lo posible que muchos países pobres tengan acceso a las vacunas. Yo sin entrar en tales explicaciones me quedo con la más "civilizada", la de la ingeniería social. Y ahí, hamijo, los occidentales somos las víctimas propiciatorias.



Bastante de acuerdo. Creo que han empezado con el hueso "mas duro de roer", el mundo occidental, porque Africa y otras partes del mundo lo consideran el partido facil.

Ademas el mundo occidental es el que mas recursos consume, por lo que diezmación y/o empobrecimiento será lo más efectivo para la conservación de recursos.

En cuanto a Africa, os acordais de las maranzas de Hutus y Tutsis en Ruanda? Mataron en meses a un tercio de la población. Pues lo que os quería comentar es que recientemente me enteré que uno de los pricipales instigadores de la matanza fue un locutor de radio (ahora no recuerdo el nombre) que era un blanco, de nacionalidad belga y sin ningún vinculo previo con Ruanda...vamos que huele bastante a experimento de control mental colectivo con alguna agencia de inteligencia detrás. En cualquier caso, como digo, Africa no les preocupará mucho mientras sigan en la pobreza y consuman pocos recursos.

Hay cada vez mayor contol de todo y el simple hecho de comprar una onza se convierte, casi, en un acto revolucionario.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Han podido implantar tales políticas en el territorio que controlan (occidente). En los países donde tal ideología no está bien vista o no es permitida intentan aumentar la natalidad:
> 
> Si es un plan de las élites mundiales para acabar con la población están bastante descoordinados, algunos directamente promueven la natalidad.



Claro que no están coordinados. Más bien están enfrentados...


> Si no es una conjura mundial de todos los países para reducir la población ya que hay algunos que toman medidas en dirección contraria, qué es esa ideología que con tanto empeño promueven?



Pues la que pueden aplicar a una parte de la población porque es receptiva a ella, bajo otras premisas.

Todo esto que estamos haciendo es un ejercicio de política ficción, no perdamos la perspectiva. Por buscarle un sentido a políticas tan negativas hacia la natalidad en los países occidentales. La otra explicación es que simplemente el gato no tenga tres pies y que hayamos perdido de tal manera el norte y la visión de las consecuencias de nuestros actos que nos dediquemos (se dediquen, las élites occidentales) a establecer políticas de natalidad que van acelerar la desaparición de nuestra cultura. 


> En mi opinión esas ideologías proporcionan una escusa narrativa para imponer sanciones económicas e imponer una visión del mundo que facilite la desestabilización mediante masas ideologizadas que son fácilmente manipulables para quien controle los medios de comunicación.



No veo que sea una explicación que sea incompatible con la otra. Lo que se suele decir, matar dos pájaros de un tiro.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En cuanto a Africa, os acordais de las maranzas de Hutus y Tutsis en Ruanda? Mataron en meses a un tercio de la población. Pues lo que os quería comentar es que recientemente me enteré que uno de los pricipales instigadores de la matanza fue un locutor de radio (ahora no recuerdo el nombre) que era un blanco, de nacionalidad belga y sin ningún vinculo previo con Ruanda...



Qué curioso que fuera precisamente belga, los últimos hijos de puta en materia colonial, que aún en plenos años 50 tenían circos humanos en los que se exponían a "seres humanos inferiores":









Los racistas «zoológicos humanos» de negros que Bélgica permitió hasta mediados del siglo XX


El fenómeno circense y cruel de exhibir a seres humanos como si fueran animales tuvo su eco más persistente en la Exposición General de Bruselas de 1958, donde una de las atracciones incluía a familias enteras africanas en pequeñas jaulas de bambú



www.abc.es





Menudos hijos de puta que son y siempre han sido los belgas.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Claro que no están coordinados. Más bien están enfrentados...
> 
> 
> Pues la que pueden aplicar a una parte de la población porque es receptiva a ella, bajo otras premisas.
> ...



Habiendo élites enfrentadas no tiene sentido acabar con tu población si el otro bando intenta justamente lo opuesto.

Es significativa está viñeta de la prensa China de un virus morado que no puede infectar a unas niñas felices:




Esto indica que hay un uso intencionado del "virus morado" (color emblema del feminismo) para infectar el mapa mental de la gente. Mapa mental que es precisamente el terreno a conquistar en la guerra de IV generación con lo cual, en mi opinion, no es casual.

Yo mas bien veo que somos los conejillos de indias de una ideologia que transforma el mapa mental de los individuos para que basen su identidad en una narrativa de buenos y malos - opresores y oprimidos que resulta facilmente manipulable. Una ideologia que prentenden imponer en el resto del mundo ya que su narrativa trasciende fronteras nacionales y ataca otras formas de construir la identidad de los individuos más vinculada con sus origenes y su territorio que con su genero o preferencia sexual.


----------



## frankie83 (19 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Pues es bien sencillo de entender. Se actúa sobre aquella parte de la población mundial sobre la que se puede actuar con políticas no violentas de ingeniería social. ¿Que el resultado sería mejor si se actuara sobre árabes, negros y chinos? Desde luego, pero es que no se puede porque esas poblaciones no son receptivas a esa ingeniería social. Se actúa sobre quienes se puede actuar. Y negar que ello va a tener un resultado sobre la reducción de la población mundial me parece no querer ver las cosas. Que es un parche? Claro que es un parche. Pues como en política y en economía. Se va haciendo lo que se puede hacer. Ahora hacen esto y consiguen una desaceleración X de la natalidad mundial. Ya es un éxito. ¿Que ello es a costa de los blancos? Pues qué le vamos a hacer. La otra alternativa es diezmar militarmente o mediante enfermedades a quienes no son blancos. Y desde luego habrá quien diga que provocar guerras es algo que se viene haciendo habitualmente, y que lo de la enfermedad es algo que se está haciendo ahora retrasando todo lo posible que muchos países pobres tengan acceso a las vacunas. Yo sin entrar en tales explicaciones me quedo con la más "civilizada", la de la ingeniería social. Y ahí, hamijo, los occidentales somos las víctimas propiciatorias.



Sigo sin estar de acuerdo. Según tu teoría los países occidentales decidirían deliberadamente suicidarse e importar morralla que sigue multiplicándose a ritmos desenfrenados, lo siento pero no le veo ningún sentido, excepto el de poder decir “loh maloh quieren matarnoh”.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Qué curioso que fuera precisamente belga, los últimos hijos de puta en materia colonial, que aún en plenos años 50 tenían circos humanos en los que se exponían a "seres humanos inferiores":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este fue el 





__





Georges Ruggiu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Y para que no sea offtopic os pongo una refinería de oro ruandesa






「como se extrae el oro fabricante en ruanda」


「como se extrae el oro fabricante en ruanda」



delejugranada.es


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Habiendo élites enfrentadas no tiene sentido acabar con tu población si el otro bando intenta justamente lo opuesto.



Tanto tú como @frankie83 concebís la cuestión en términos nacionalistas. Las élites no se consideran de la misma pasta que el resto de la gente, probablemente ni siquiera se consideren parte de la población. Menos aún, parte de un país o una raza concreta. Los megamillonarios y megapoderosos occidentales seguirían gozando exactamente igual de sus vidas excelsas de lujo aunque la raza blanca pasara a ser minoría en sus propios territorios. Los blancos, o los nacionales de sus países, no son "su gente".


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (19 Jun 2021)

Toda la razón. Hace ya un par de posts que estaba deseando decir que era el último que iba a poner sobre un tema que aquí es off-topic, pero ya sabes que como aquí no nos gusta hablar...


----------



## estupeharto (20 Jun 2021)

Pues a mí me parecen muy interesantes estos temas y que se traten también aquí, por la gente de aquí, que ya nos conocemos y tenemos ese nexo.

No es lo mismo que lo que se trate en otros hilos, con gente dispar, que puede pasar desapercibido, etc.

Además afecta al tema topic.

Además hay también otros hilos que tratan también temas de mp, como el de CV, específico para C/V.

Éste es de ámbito extendido. Y las censuras son justamente contra lo que muchos nos rebelamos. Estamos un poco hartos de que nos marquen el camino a seguir. Camino que les interesa a otros, por supuesto.

Llámame raro.

Y sobre el tema que se estaba hablando, por supuestísimo que es una guerra en lo que estamos. Ya se viene avisando desde hace tiempo. Y España en concreto, está siendo invadida, desmembrada, aborregada, saqueada para beneficio de todos estos irresponsables hp.

Lo del cambio climático tiene guasa. Y encima, con toda la contaminación y tóxicos que nos meten en la comida, en el aire, en todos los productos,...ponen al CO2 como el abanderado del CC. Qué hdp.
El CO2, que es lo que respiran las plantas y exhalamos todos los seres vivos. No pueden ser más retorcidos. Pero a ellos no les aplica.
Y la gente traga con todo.

Y sí, van a por la cultura occidental y su base, la familia. Porque es la base de la humanidad. El único gran enemigo para sus ojos. El que les puede frenar y desmontar.
El que consume recursos, que ellos quieren ahora adjudicárselos para ellos solos en un futuro de recursos menguantes.

Los millones del tercer mundo son controlables, aniquilables, fácilmente (a sus ojos e intenciones).
Primero los utilizarán como ariete y excusa, como esclavos. Ya lo vienen haciendo, no es nuevo.

La plandemia es otra vía de ataque.
Pero mira toda la gente que traga... la cultura occidental está más deteriorada y vencida de lo que muchos creen.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Jun 2021)

Y añado a lo anterior algo que ya he expresado en alguna ocasión. No suelo dar zanks a todos los mensajes, porque estaría dando zanks a cada momento.

Pero aprovecho este momento para agradecer a todos los que aquí comentáis. Mucha información interesante y gente con sentido común e inquietudes, muy buena gente


----------



## timi (20 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues a mí me parecen muy interesantes estos temas y que se traten también aquí, por la gente de aquí, que ya nos conocemos y tenemos ese nexo.
> 
> No es lo mismo que lo que se trate en otros hilos, con gente dispar, que puede pasar desapercibido, etc.
> 
> ...



No tenemos que permitir que los arboles nos impidan ver el bosque.
Entiendo el comentario de @miaavg , pero a mi entender todo esta conectado y en los hilos específicos de diferentes temas se centran en su árbol cada uno , aquí es ,, a mi entender ,, de los pocos hilos donde se puede ver en contexto. 
Tampoco estoy a favor de paginas y paginas de offtopic, creo que se me entiende.

saludos


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y sí, van a por la cultura occidental y su base, la familia. Porque es la base de la humanidad. El único gran enemigo para sus ojos. El que les puede frenar y desmontar.



Es que todo está relacionado en último término con el oro. El fin de la tradiciones y de su base familiar supone el fin de toda una serie de rituales de transición de una etapa de la vida a otra (bautizos, comuniones, nupcias) que están unidos estrechamente con el regalo de joyeria de oro (cadenas, anillos...).

No es de extrañar que desde hace años en occidente (a diferencia del resto del mundo donde estos rituales de transición siguen presentes) la principal demanda de oro es la inversión monetaria en vez de la joyería.

También suele ir unida la ideología mencionada con un rechazo visceral hacia el oro que, en mi opinión, no es casual. El oro es percibido como algo atrasado, anti-progreso, retrogrado, patriarcal, anti-ecologico...

Todos los off topic relacionados creo que son bienvenidos mientras no monopolicen el hilo.

Saludos!


----------



## Dhalsim (20 Jun 2021)

alguien me puede aclarar si se pueden comprar lingotes de plata o monedas sin pagar iva como se hace con el oro?


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (20 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aqui la entrevista sobre la situacion internacional a Putin de la cadena americana NBC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es digno de admiración las tablas que tiene Putin. No hay prácticamente ninguna pregunta que no lleve implícita la respuesta o directamente una acusación en toda la entrevista. Un ejemplo hacia el final que es lo que tengo más reciente:
_Entrevistador: se va a ocupar personalmente de que Navalny salga vivo de prisión?
Putin: no sé por qué esa persona tiene que recibir un trato distinto que el resto de presos. No es una decisión que competa al presidente de Rusia. En Rusia hay jueces que son los que han dictado que esa persona tenga que ir a la cárcel._

No recuerdo en qué momento el entrevistador le dice más o menos directamente,_ es usted un asesino Mr. Putin?_ Pero el momento pelos como escarpias es al final del todo, cuando dice: "I have linked my entire life to the fate of my country to such an extent that there isn't a more meaningful goal in my life than the strengthening of Russia." Ni que decir tiene que no hay una sola persona en la política de _Estepaís _que pueda decir lo mismo.

------------------------

Cambiando de tercio -o no-, me encantan estas coincidencias: el jueves, día que Putin y Biden se reúnen en Suiza, vemos al oro despeñarse. _Patrón_ que continúa al día siguiente. En días así me encantaría poder ver de dónde vienen las órdenes de venta. Y es que tampoco entiendo claramente a quién beneficia una caída así. Si Rusia y China siguen comprando metal, mejor si está más barato, no? Es una manera de Biden enseñar la pistola mientras se sientan a hablar? Como diciendo, ojo con intentar sustituir al dólar que mando la cotización del oro al abismo, y con ella el balance de vuestro banco central.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Jun 2021)

Normalmente los hilos que abro suelen provenir de off topics previamente tratados en este hilo o en los que ha habido antes. Los suelo abrir para llevar fuera del hilo dichos off topics (aunque muy relacionados con el oro).

Muchas veces los menciono aqui y no es con intencion de spamear y promocionar mis propios hilos si no con intencion de llevarme el off topic al hilo que lo trata normalmente en el principal.

Abrir un hilo en el principal es cansado y normalmente acabas siendo insultado o harto de explicar conceptos basicos que en este hilo se conocen. Debatir es este hilo es una gozada tanto por el nivel que hay como por la educacion entre los que solemos participar. Aqui en vez de insultos personales, te dicen con discrecion que puedes resultar cansino con ciertos temas, lo cual es cierto, especialmente si ya has leido cosas similares en los otros hilos que he abierto al respecto (aunque tal vez no todo el mundo que sigue este hilo los ha oido).

Otras veces se habla aqui de temas que pueden apasionar a algunos y aburrir a otros (numismatica, tiendas donde comprar, analisis tecnicos...) que tienen tambien hilo propio donde tratarlos mas especificamente. Bueno, intentare solo postear por aqui novedades que vayan saliendo especificamente relacionadas con el oro que ultimamente no faltan y dejo estos temas mas generales para los hilos que tengo abiertos en el principal. 

Tienes razon que todas las novedades que hay ultimamente se pueden perder entre estos debates que ya se tratan en otros hilos.

Un saludo!


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (20 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Normalmente los hilos que abro suelen provenir de off topics previamente tratados en este hilo o en los que ha habido antes. Los suelo abrir para llevar fuera del hilo dichos off topics (aunque muy relacionados con el oro).
> 
> Muchas veces los menciono aqui y no es con intencion de spamear y promocionar mis propios hilos si no con intencion de llevarme el off topic al hilo que lo trata normalmente en el principal.
> 
> ...



Pues a mi todo lo que escribes me parece lo mejor que hay en el foro. Me encanta leer tus post aquí o donde quiera que los escribas.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Jun 2021)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> No recuerdo en qué momento el entrevistador le dice más o menos directamente, es usted un asesino Mr. Putin? Pero el momento pelos como escarpias es al final del todo, cuando dice: "I have linked my entire life to the fate of my country to such an extent that there isn't a more meaningful goal in my life than the strengthening of Russia." Ni que decir tiene que no hay una sola persona en la política de Estepaís que pueda decir lo mis



Estaba buscando a ver si en la prensa salía algo relacionado con el oro en la entrevista Biden y Putin:









Inside Vladimir Putin's £390m plane - and it comes with a gold-plated toilet


The Russian president met his US counterpart for a summit in Geneva to discuss relations between the two powers - and both arrived in style




www.mirror.co.uk





Parece que lo más relevante al respecto para la prensa anglo es que el WC del jet de Putin es de oro. Putin, el asesino sin alma según el entrevistador de la NBC. Disfruten de la programación neurolingüistica que asocia conceptos con emociones negativas para manipular la percepción (oro-asesino-caca) e impedir un debate racional sobre ciertos temas.

Dejo aquí otra noticia interesante respecto a la propuesta de Macron en el G7 de vender grandes cantidades de oro para ayudar a África:









Is Another IMF Gold Sale Fiasco in the Works?


Last Friday, June 11, French President Macron made a proposal at the G-7 meeting that member nations of this group each contribute gold to the International




www.numismaticnews.net





Según el autor es lo mismo que hizo el FMI hace unos años para contener el precio del oro: anunciar ventas masivas que luego no se producen (pero el precio baja por las expectativas que crean la declaraciones).


----------



## FranMen (20 Jun 2021)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




“_*Faltan semanas para el fondo. Podríamos tocar el fondo en oro a 1.670 dólares".*_
A más largo plazo, Nenner todavía piensa que el *oro pasará de $2,500 la onza, y la plata subirá con él.”*


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Zerohedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



Basilea III esta al caer. Creo que conforme se ha previsto en este mismo hilo podemos ver caidas fuertes hasta el 28 de junio, si el oro papel empieza a quemarles en las manos... Luego nos adentramos en "terra ignota"

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (21 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Basilea III esta al caer. Creo que conforme se ha previsto en este mismo hilo podemos ver caidas fuertes hasta el 28 de junio, si el oro papel empieza a quemarles en las manos... Luego nos adentramos en "terra ignota"
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Joder, voy a tener que hacer un verdadero esfuerzo de voluntad para no meter en oro físico lo que pensaba meter en bolsa cuando termine la corrección, que en este momento el SP marca una divergencia bajista de manual...


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (21 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Abrir un hilo en el principal es cansado y normalmente acabas siendo insultado o harto de explicar conceptos basicos que en este hilo se conocen. Debatir es este hilo es una gozada tanto por el nivel que hay como por la educacion entre los que solemos participar. Aqui en vez de insultos personales, te dicen con discrecion que puedes resultar cansino con ciertos temas, lo cual es cierto, especialmente si ya has leido cosas similares en los otros hilos que he abierto al respecto (aunque tal vez no todo el mundo que sigue este hilo los ha oido).



This is a fundamental cuestión (mode Ana Botella on)... Para mí al final Burbuja prácticamente se acaba reduciendo a este subforo y, dentro de él, a los hilos de oro. Solo a veces hago incursiones por ahí, y generalmente acabo mal porque es prácticamente imposible no dar con algún idiota casi al instante. Hace años me la sudaba y hasta me divertía. Ahora ya no me divierte, será que en diez años desde que entré en Burbuja me he hecho viejo. 

Un saludo y gracias a todos, todas, todes, todis y todus (estos dos últimos términos aún están por descubrirse, pero todo se andará...)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jun 2021)

El que compro en el 2000 ha triunfado....y el que lo hizo en los 90, ni te cuento.....el que no se consuela es porque no quiere.....


----------



## cacho_perro (21 Jun 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El que compro en el 2000 ha triunfado....y el que lo hizo en los 90, ni te cuento.....el que no se consuela es porque no quiere.....



Eso es HOLDEAR nivel DIOS, pero en estos tiempos en que la peña no caga duro porque algún activo o "cristo" baje de una semana para otra normal que luego pongan a parir los metales


----------



## timi (21 Jun 2021)

EE UU avisa a China: "O permiten averiguar de dónde ha salido el coronavirus o serán aislados"


El asesor de Seguridad Nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, ha advertido este domingo a China de que si no colabora en la investigación de los orígenes del coronavirus podría quedar en una situación de "aislamiento".




www.20minutos.es






Aqui es donde la teoria de @Spielzeug podria entrar en juego

Tiempos interessants no,, lo siguiente


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> EE UU avisa a China: "O permiten averiguar de dónde ha salido el coronavirus o serán aislados"
> 
> 
> El asesor de Seguridad Nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, ha advertido este domingo a China de que si no colabora en la investigación de los orígenes del coronavirus podría quedar en una situación de "aislamiento".
> ...



La guerra sigue escalando, también Rusia va a recibir nuevas sanciones:









U.S. Preparing More Sanctions Against Russia, Sullivan Says (Published 2021)


The national security adviser raised the issue of more penalties in the poisoning of Aleksei A. Navalny days after President Biden met with President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia.




www.nytimes.com





Lo que no se a qué se refieren es al "aislamiento" de China por parte de la comunidad internacional. Qué comunidad internacional?




Sólo se me ocurre que estén pensando en desconectar a China del sistema SWIFT antes de que este listo el yuan digital.

Bloqueo económico a China? Más bien es China la que tiene capacidad para controlar las cadenas de distribución y quién usa el "virus" para cerrar sus puertos y aeropuertos en la zona de Shenzhen creando el caos en el comercio marítimo.

Qué tiene de importante la zona de Shenzhen afectada ahora?








The astonishing rise of Shenzhen, China’s gadget capital


Some 90% of the world’s electronics come from Shenzhen, from phones to drones.




www.weforum.org





_Shenzhen es conocida como* "la fábrica del mundo"* porque gran parte de nuestras cosas se fabrican allí. De hecho, Inc. informó que el *90% de los productos electrónicos del mundo provienen de Shenzhen*, incluidos juguetes, televisores, unidades de aire acondicionado, teléfonos móviles y drones._

Si la otra vez la zona afectada era un nodo fundamental en la cadena de distribucion de medicamentos, ahora la zona afectada es clave para el funcionamiento de la cadena de ditribucion y creacion de valor añadido de todo tipo de aparatos electricos.

Como era de esperar el atasco y el encarecimiento de los fletes no afecta por igual a todas las regiones, algunas apenas se han visto afectadas pero en otras (EEUU) es donde más se notan los efectos. Tampoco se ven afectadas por igual todas las mercancias, aquellas de poco precio y mucho volumen no compensa el flete a precios actuales o son dejadas de lado frente a otras más rentables.

La consecuencia es que las cadenas de distribucion para ciertos productos están reconfigurándose. Este es un proceso lento y que puede ir acompañado de escasez de productos o cierres de produccion hasta que se normalice la situacion. Por ahora, el puerto de Yantian se espera que siga al 30% al menos hasta final de mes.

Lo que es significativo es que parece que se resignan a la narrativa vírica y se dedican a ver el origen de virus. Parece que renuncian a volver a la narrativa climática y eso que lo han intentado por todos los medios (de comunicación)




La narrativa virica le permite a China camuflar sus acciones de guerra economica, la narrativa climatica permite a occidente camuflar sus acciones de guerra economica. 

Reestableceran el servicio portuario normal o se agravara y se extendera a otras zonas? Pueden escalar o desescalar la situacion a su voluntad, basta con decir que hay mas casos para poder cerrar mas zonas. En Rusia tambien esta escalando la "gravedad" del virus y han sacado su propia cepa, la de Moscú. Tambien esta en condiciones de cerrar el comercio o la produccion de aquellos sectores que les interese.

Parece que se estan preparando para responder a la nueva ofensiva de EEUU y la "comunidad internacional"


----------



## FranMen (21 Jun 2021)

USA mode autista, como sea China la que le aísle se cga patas abajo


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Jun 2021)

Pregunta para los entendidos: ¿Qué opináis de las subastas de Catawiki? ¿se puede pescar algo?


----------



## timi (21 Jun 2021)

Wall Street Smart Money Is Accumulating Physical Silver Ahead Of New Basel III Regulations And Price Explosion To $44 An Ounce


Recently, Gold and Silver have somewhat stalled after a fairly solid upside price trend in April and May 2021. Looking at the longer-term Weekly Silver chart, we...




www.thetechnicaltraders.com


----------



## Jebediah (21 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Me autocito para comentar que el 30/04 pedí la "Completer" de la serie Queen Beast de 1oz de oro; bueno pues hoy he reclamado la moneda y me han dicho que me olvide hasta hasta finales de junio, 2 meses de plazo, y tampoco es seguro que la entreguen en esa fecha. La compré por 1600€ y ya va por los 1750€, a este paso cuando llegue la cambio por la hipoteca.



Por fin han enviado la moneda, llega el jueves. Pues dos mesecitos de plazo.


----------



## Somedus (21 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pregunta para los entendidos: ¿Qué opináis de las subastas de Catawiki? ¿se puede pescar algo?




De vez en cuando se puede pillar algo. Aunque últimamente la gente se sube mucho a la parra. Aún no me termino de creer una monedilla de oro (con manchas eso sí) que pillé a precio bajo spot (comisión y gastos incluidos). Estoy esperando a que llegue el envío y el subastador tiene 19 calificaciones (100% positivas). Espero no haber metido la pata. Pero esto es la excepción. Todavía el domingo cerró una puja en la que me confundí (pujé por un lote de monedas de 2 pesetas de plata creyendo que eran duros). Estuve una semana cagándome en todo porque me iba a adjudicar unas monedas a 1,49€ el gramo. Pues no me las adjudiqué. Todavía hubo alguien que me sobrepujó.

Saludos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Jun 2021)

Plata bajando un 2% y oro subiendo un 1,20%, ¿un poco raruno, no?


----------



## L'omertá (21 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por fin han enviado la moneda, llega el jueves. Pues dos mesecitos de plazo.



+1


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Jun 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> De vez en cuando se puede pillar algo. Aunque últimamente la gente se sube mucho a la parra. Aún no me termino de creer una monedilla de oro (con manchas eso sí) que pillé a precio bajo spot (comisión y gastos incluidos). Estoy esperando a que llegue el envío y el subastador tiene 19 calificaciones (100% positivas). Espero no haber metido la pata. Pero esto es la excepción. Todavía el domingo cerró una puja en la que me confundí (pujé por un lote de monedas de 2 pesetas de plata creyendo que eran duros). Estuve una semana cagándome en todo porque me iba a adjudicar unas monedas a 1,49€ el gramo. Pues no me las adjudiqué. Todavía hubo alguien que me sobrepujó.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por el dato. En general, respecto a cumplir con los pedidos, envíos, etc. es ambiente serio, verdad?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En mi caso sí, sin problemas.
> Pero tiene algunos puntos negativos.
> Los gastos de envío.
> Para plata en poca cantidad juegas en desventaja con quien tenga menos gastos.
> ...



Muy amable. Me parecía menos riesgoso que ebay, pero quería asegurarme, gracias por compartir tu experiencia.


----------



## 34Pepe (21 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Fíjate que yo, que no soy nada conspiranoico y que me río por sistema de todo lo que suene a conspiranoias, ya había pensado también en eso. Hay que limitar la natalidad mundial, y como no hay forma de hacerlo en aquellos países y culturas en los que sería más deseable, se hace en la cultura en la que con más facilidad se pueden implementar una serie de medidas que, tras una imagen de progresismo y humanismo, traigan como consecuencia inevitable el descenso de la natalidad. Si esa cultura resulta ser la occidental, qué le vamos a hacer, nos ha tocado la china por ser precisamente los más civilizados.
> 
> A mí de todo esto lo que menos me preocupa es la desaparición de la raza blanca, que es lo que le preocupa al burbujista medio. Tengo claro que es solo una cuestión de tiempo, e incluso aunque no aplicaran esas políticas activas de desincentivación de la natalidad, ésta se daría por si sola, aunque a menor velocidad. Una sociedad burguesa y hedonista casa mal con el tener hijos para la mayoría de la gente, que no se pueden permitir niñeras con sueldo de alto funcionario que te los cuide, ni internados británicos en los que delegar su adolescencia y educación. A mí de todo esto lo que realmente me preocupa es la desaparición de la CULTURA occidental, su sustitución por culturas que evidentemente no valoran lo que en Occidente nos ha costado tanto tiempo y tanta sangre conseguir: los valores humanistas, progresistas, los derechos laborales, sociales, etc... O bien los "invasores" van adquiriendo estos valores según se vayan integrando, o el resultado va a ser la pura y simple desaparición de nuestra cultura. Pero para que adquieran esos valores la condición indispensable es que los reconozcan como valores superiores a los suyos, a los de los países y culturas de los que vienen. Y eso no parece que sea lo que ocurre.




Creo que son mucho más pragmáticos y van a cargarse a quienes consumen más energía/recursos y a quienes tengan en sus genes el consumo de energía/recursos. No va del color de la piel o de a religión.

La población en América, Europa y Australia son los que tienen en vena la compra de coches, uno, dos o tres por familia, nevera en cada casa que compran, secador de pelo, microondas.....y viajar como si no hubiera un mañana....

En Africa ya me diréis el presupuesto de secadores de pelo, que seguro que los hay pero el ratio item/persona será mínimo si comparamos

Y en Asia igual, comen por la calle 4 sapos o lagartos y no piensan en microondas, la cerveza se la toman en la calle (estoy exagerando, obviamente, que muchas zonas son más consumistas que nosotros....)

4 camisetas, una motocicleta y un buen móvil y una casa con techo de uralita a pié de carretera y henchidos de satisfacción al apagar la luz, Filipinas, Irak, Vietnam, Thailandia, Camboya,.....

Habrá excepciones en las grandes ciudades pero nada que un conflicto se lo haga olvidar, nosotros no, en Sarajevo enseguida empezaron a comprar microondas tras la guerra

No es lo mismo 5000 millones de habitantes que no consumen recursos caros que 2000 millones que sí lo hacen

Van a por los consumidores, si no el Gran Reset no funcionará. Vacunan a los inmigrantes, menas, etc....? 



Y la inmigración que nos sustituye aquí en IsPain......saqueos 3 semanas y vida tribal en La Castellana o La Diagonal en cuanto pulsen el botón, con un Soweto en el centro y todos a los polígonos a trabajar de sol a sol


----------



## Forcopula (21 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pregunta para los entendidos: ¿Qué opináis de las subastas de Catawiki? ¿se puede pescar algo?



Buenas, hay que estar atento y su sistema de clasificación no ayuda pero de vez en cuando hay chollos.

Hace varios meses (justo antes de que las libertades se pusieran de moda), yo conseguí por 140€ 1 onza de plata libertad de los años 1996, 1997, 1998 y 1999. Ese ha sido mi mayor éxito y ya paso de bucear porque es una perdida de tiempo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Buenas, hay que estar atento y su sistema de clasificación no ayuda pero de vez en cuando hay chollos.
> 
> Hace varios meses (justo antes de que las libertades se pusieran de moda), yo conseguí por 140€ 1 onza de plata libertad de los años 1996, 1997, 1998 y 1999. Ese ha sido mi mayor éxito y ya paso de bucear porque es una perdida de tiempo.



Muchas gracias. Me abriré una cuenta y trastearé un poco, a ver qué veo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Jun 2021)

Criptomonedas - Últimas noticias


Últimas noticias económicas sobre Criptomonedas: artículos, videos, fotos y el más completo análisis de noticias




www.ezanime.net





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (21 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Criptomonedas - Últimas noticias
> 
> 
> Últimas noticias económicas sobre Criptomonedas: artículos, videos, fotos y el más completo análisis de noticias
> ...



Gracias. Me permito destacar esto:

Esta canasta de energía, productos básicos y materias primas casi se ha duplicado. Durante el mismo período de tiempo, el oro ha aumentado solo un 23%. Esto representa un nivel significativo de mala fijación de precios, que probablemente se corregirá en los próximos meses.

"Mala fijación de precios" eufemismo de manipulación.

Ahora toca calcular el momento del suelo, pero eso ya se lo dejo a los expertos que tenemos muchos y muy buenos.


----------



## Somedus (21 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Gracias por el dato. En general, respecto a cumplir con los pedidos, envíos, etc. es ambiente serio, verdad?



Es bastante serio en general. Retienen tu pago hasta que recibas la mercancía, lo cual es bueno ya que nunca se sabe lo que te puede llegar en el envío. De todas formas, no es como una casa de subastas como Cayón, Tauler y Fau, etc. donde las monedas las tienen en las casas de subastas y pueden valorarlas mejor que en Catawiki, que sólo juzgan una foto (que puede ser real o no).
Mi estrategia es todos los viernes marcar como favoritos los lotes que me gustan filtrando previamente lotes "sin reserva". Todo lo que se subasta con precio de reserva (salvo raras excepciones) tiene un precio de reserva mayor de lo que estoy dispuesto a pagar. Una vez marcados los favoritos los reviso y elimino todo lo que sea subastado por gente que no tiene valoraciones o que tiene muy pocas. Para lotes de plata de poco valor puedo "arriesgar" con alguno con pocas valoraciones. También elimino directamente a todo aquel que no tenga más de un 90% de valoraciones positivas. Cuando abren las subastas calculo lo máximo que puedo pagar por los lotes contando con comisiones y gastos de envío y trato cada lote independientemente de que haya más lotes de un mismo vendedor. Tal como te dijo estupeharto, puedes encontrarte con que te sobrepujen en varios lotes y te quedes con algo que sumando los gastos te salga caro. Dejo puja automática y según me van sobrepujando voy quitando el lote de favoritos. Si algo me interesa mucho, puedo hacer alguna sobrepuja pero sin perder la cabeza. Evidentemente, con esta estrategia apenas pillo nada (y sobre todo en estos tiempos) pero me aseguro no pagar en exceso cuando me adjudico algo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Jun 2021)

Compañeros: ¿Hay alguna manera de saber si esta moneda sasánida es auténtica y es de plata? Gracias de antemano.
Pd: es por saber si se puede comprobar y por un poco de enseñarla también, a qué negarlo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (21 Jun 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> Es bastante serio en general. Retienen tu pago hasta que recibas la mercancía, lo cual es bueno ya que nunca se sabe lo que te puede llegar en el envío. De todas formas, no es como una casa de subastas como Cayón, Tauler y Fau, etc. donde las monedas las tienen en las casas de subastas y pueden valorarlas mejor que en Catawiki, que sólo juzgan una foto (que puede ser real o no).
> Mi estrategia es todos los viernes marcar como favoritos los lotes que me gustan filtrando previamente lotes "sin reserva". Todo lo que se subasta con precio de reserva (salvo raras excepciones) tiene un precio de reserva mayor de lo que estoy dispuesto a pagar. Una vez marcados los favoritos los reviso y elimino todo lo que sea subastado por gente que no tiene valoraciones o que tiene muy pocas. Para lotes de plata de poco valor puedo "arriesgar" con alguno con pocas valoraciones. También elimino directamente a todo aquel que no tenga más de un 90% de valoraciones positivas. Cuando abren las subastas calculo lo máximo que puedo pagar por los lotes contando con comisiones y gastos de envío y trato cada lote independientemente de que haya más lotes de un mismo vendedor. Tal como te dijo estupeharto, puedes encontrarte con que te sobrepujen en varios lotes y te quedes con algo que sumando los gastos te salga caro. Dejo puja automática y según me van sobrepujando voy quitando el lote de favoritos. Si algo me interesa mucho, puedo hacer alguna sobrepuja pero sin perder la cabeza. Evidentemente, con esta estrategia apenas pillo nada (y sobre todo en estos tiempos) pero me aseguro no pagar en exceso cuando me adjudico algo.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por compartir la info, es muy útil para un recién iniciado, como es mi caso.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (22 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Compañeros: ¿Hay alguna manera de saber si esta moneda sasánida es auténtica y es de plata? Gracias de antemano.
> Pd: es por saber si se puede comprobar y por un poco de enseñarla también, a qué negarlo.



Pues supongo que en el museo arqueológico de Madrid tendrán especialistas, o sabrán de alguno. 

Muy bonita, en todo caso. Gracias.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Pues supongo que en el museo arqueológico de Madrid tendrán especialistas, o sabrán de alguno.
> 
> Muy bonita, en todo caso. Gracias.



Gracias a ti. El hecho es que como la encontré por los suelos (es una historia extraña) no tiene certificado, aunque por las circunstancias dudo de que sea falsa.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Compañeros: ¿Hay alguna manera de saber si esta moneda sasánida es auténtica y es de plata? Gracias de antemano.
> Pd: es por saber si se puede comprobar y por un poco de enseñarla también, a qué negarlo.



Para saber si es plata primero comprueba que no se pega a un iman.

Luego coge una cartulina o lámina de plastico algo rigida y la pones en un angulo de 30 grados con el iman por debajo. Y dejas deslizar la moneda por la parte de arriba. Si es plata notaras claramente que cuando pasa por el iman se frena ostensiblemente, pero no se detiene.


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Gracias a ti. El hecho es que como la encontré por los suelos (es una historia extraña) no tiene certificado, aunque por las circunstancias dudo de que sea falsa.




Creo que es original pero su precio tambien creo que es bajo, no creo que valga mas de 30 euros, salvo que sea alguna rara que creo que no, tampoco es que sea yo experto en todas estas, tendria que tenerla en mano para ver mejor si es buena o no, pero creo que si.

Quedatela para ti si no necesitas dinero, no te van a dar mucho por ella.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jun 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Para saber si es plata primero comprueba que no se pega a un iman.
> 
> Luego coge una cartulina o lámina de plastico algo rigida y la pones en un angulo de 30 grados con el iman por debajo. Y dejas deslizar la moneda por la parte de arriba. Si es plata notaras claramente que cuando pasa por el iman se frena ostensiblemente, pero no se detiene.
> 
> ...



Buen truco, gracias!


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que es original pero su precio tambien creo que es bajo, no creo que valga mas de 30 euros, salvo que sea alguna rara que creo que no, tampoco es que sea yo experto en todas estas, tendria que tenerla en mano para ver mejor si es buena o no, pero creo que si.
> 
> Quedatela para ti si no necesitas dinero, no te van a dar mucho por ella.



Muchas gracias por el dato. Hace unos diez años que la tengo, lo bueno es que solo me costó agacharme XDD


----------



## FranMen (22 Jun 2021)

Una recomendación, no la vendas, no te van a pagar nada al no estar certificada pero para ti es una moneda con una bonita historia


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Jun 2021)

Bank of Ghana to bolster currency reserves with gold purchases


Ghana's central bank will purchase 8.7 tonnes of domestically-mined gold over the next five years to bolster its foreign currency reserves, Governor Ernest Addison said on Thursday.




www.reuters.com





El banco central de Ghana empieza a comprar oro de la produccion nacional pagando con la divisa local. Planean comprar mas de ocho toneladas hasta 2026

No son grandes cantidades por ahora pero es un banco mas que se decida a aumentar sus reservas comprando parte de la produccion nacional. No creo que sea el ultimo banco central en hacerlo, posiblemente acabe siendo lo habitual en paises productores. ya que es una forma sencilla de aumentar las reservas de oro sin acudir a los mercados internacionales donde hay que pagar con otras divisas.

También es posible que estás cantidades sean pequeñas ya que la mayoría de las minas grandes posiblemente sean concesiones a empresas que ya tengan vendida su producción pero cuando acaben las concesiones o bien concesiones futuras pueden cambiar las condiciones. Por ahora están comprando principalmente de minería artesanal o de pequeñas empresas locales.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Una recomendación, no la vendas, no te van a pagar nada al no estar certificada pero para ti es una moneda con una bonita historia



Gracias por la recomendación!


----------



## IvanRios (22 Jun 2021)

Las Britannias de plata me están fallando más que una escopeta de feria; de 25 que tengo (2021), 10 ya están con manchas de leche. Impresionante, proporción altísima.

Lo de las manchas de leche corta el rollo bastante. Estaría bien conocer experiencias positivas y negativas al respecto con distintos tipos de monedas porque aunque esto no son matemáticas, sí parece que algunas monedas puedan tener en principio más probabilidad que otras de acabar teniendo este tipo de problemas. Podría ser información útil. (Si ya se ha comentado, opinado, o aportado experiencias sobre qué tipos suelen dar más problemas o sobre las que no los suelen dar, agradecería que me digáis dónde).


----------



## IvanRios (22 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> NO recomiendo Britannias, Krugerrands y quizas tampoco Canguros, ya que todas tienen problemas de manchas de leche. Las Britannias no las he comprobado, pero los krugerrands todos tienen manchas, y están todos en cápsulas.
> 
> La mejor moneda relación-precio, además de bonita y reconocida es la Maple Leaf, año 2019 o posteriores, que es a partir del cual han arreglado los problemas de las manchas de leche. Tampoco he tendido problemas con Filarmónicas ni Arcas.
> 
> Y ya si quieres pagar un premium injustificado, los Eagles o Libertad. Yo no.



Canguros solo tengo tres, los tres del 2021 y los tres con manchas de leche. Un 100 por cien en mi caso. Con lo que me dices de los Krugers voy a cruzar los dedos pues también tengo unos cuantos


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (22 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el dato. Hace unos diez años que la tengo, lo bueno es que solo me costó agacharme XDD



Mientras no fuera en un contexto de jabón-ducha-trullo...


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (22 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Las Britannias de plata me están fallando más que una escopeta de feria; de 25 que tengo (2021), 10 ya están con manchas de leche. Impresionante, proporción altísima.
> 
> Lo de las manchas de leche corta el rollo bastante. Estaría bien conocer experiencias positivas y negativas al respecto con distintos tipos de monedas porque aunque esto no son matemáticas, sí parece que algunas monedas puedan tener en principio más probabilidad que otras de acabar teniendo este tipo de problemas. Podría ser información útil. (Si ya se ha comentado, opinado, o aportado experiencias sobre qué tipos suelen dar más problemas o sobre las que no los suelen dar, agradecería que me digáis dónde).



Que raro. Yo tengo esas Britannias y están bien, aunque tendría que abrir los botes para mirarlas todas, pero regale 2 a mis hijos y andan por ahí desperdigadas todo el día, juegan con ellas, las pierden y las vuelven a encontrar y salvo algunos roces están perfectamente. Aunque igual soy yo que no lo veo.. Que también puede ser.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Jun 2021)

Somedus dijo:


> Es bastante serio en general. Retienen tu pago hasta que recibas la mercancía, lo cual es bueno ya que nunca se sabe lo que te puede llegar en el envío. De todas formas, no es como una casa de subastas como Cayón, Tauler y Fau, etc. donde las monedas las tienen en las casas de subastas y pueden valorarlas mejor que en Catawiki, que sólo juzgan una foto (que puede ser real o no).
> Mi estrategia es todos los viernes marcar como favoritos los lotes que me gustan filtrando previamente lotes "sin reserva". Todo lo que se subasta con precio de reserva (salvo raras excepciones) tiene un precio de reserva mayor de lo que estoy dispuesto a pagar. Una vez marcados los favoritos los reviso y elimino todo lo que sea subastado por gente que no tiene valoraciones o que tiene muy pocas. Para lotes de plata de poco valor puedo "arriesgar" con alguno con pocas valoraciones. También elimino directamente a todo aquel que no tenga más de un 90% de valoraciones positivas. Cuando abren las subastas calculo lo máximo que puedo pagar por los lotes contando con comisiones y gastos de envío y trato cada lote independientemente de que haya más lotes de un mismo vendedor. Tal como te dijo estupeharto, puedes encontrarte con que te sobrepujen en varios lotes y te quedes con algo que sumando los gastos te salga caro. Dejo puja automática y según me van sobrepujando voy quitando el lote de favoritos. Si algo me interesa mucho, puedo hacer alguna sobrepuja pero sin perder la cabeza. Evidentemente, con esta estrategia apenas pillo nada (y sobre todo en estos tiempos) pero me aseguro no pagar en exceso cuando me adjudico algo.
> 
> Saludos.



Efectivamente, esa es la técnica.
También te comento @Kadashman-Enlil I , que es un sistema bastante tedioso y que después de haber empleado tiempo de seguimiento y poco resultado, acabas por no mirar mucho. Ese era otro de los aspectos negativos.
En muchos casos, los que tienen menos costes de envío juegan con ventaja, por lo que tienes que acabar yendo a aquellos vendedores con menos gastos de envío a España. Que son pocos y tienen pocos lotes interesantes.

Por cierto Cayon te cruje bien en los gastos de envío. Si no eres de la zona....te puede salir caro salvo que los disuelvas en mayor cantidad de lotes.
(también el trato, ejem....)
Mañana tienen una por cierto... con bastante cantidad de género.
Hoy hay otra en Tauler, que empieza en un rato, aunque todo bastante por encima de spot..


----------



## estupeharto (22 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Mientras no fuera en un contexto de jabón-ducha-trullo...



Manchas de leche, jabón-ducha-trullo  qué van a pensar las mujeras y mujeros que se inicien....


----------



## IvanRios (22 Jun 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Que raro. Yo tengo esas Britannias y están bien, aunque tendría que abrir los botes para mirarlas todas, pero regale 2 a mis hijos y andan por ahí desperdigadas todo el día, juegan con ellas, las pierden y las vuelven a encontrar y salvo algunos roces están perfectamente. Aunque igual soy yo que no lo veo.. Que también puede ser.



O no las tendrán, porque si fueran como las que tengo yo las verías muy claro ya que algunas manchas ocupan el 50 por cien de la moneda.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jun 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Mientras no fuera en un contexto de jabón-ducha-trullo...



XDDD, suena mal, lo sé... Afortunadamente no fue necesario, la encontré en una boda. Vi en el suelo un sobrecito cuadrado blanco escrito, lo recogí y dentro estaba la moneda.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> NO recomiendo Britannias, Krugerrands y quizas tampoco Canguros, ya que todas tienen problemas de manchas de leche. Las Britannias no las he comprobado, pero los krugerrands todos tienen manchas, y están todos en cápsulas.
> 
> La mejor moneda relación-precio, además de bonita y reconocida es la Maple Leaf, año 2019 o posteriores, que es a partir del cual han arreglado los problemas de las manchas de leche. Tampoco he tendido problemas con Filarmónicas ni Arcas.
> 
> Y ya si quieres pagar un premium injustificado, los Eagles o Libertad. Yo no.



Pero eso para los que estamos interesados en apilar da igual, ¿verdad?


----------



## Mk3 (22 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A mi no me gusta. Da igual y no da igual. Yo si voy a venderlas se que hay gente a la que tampoco le gusta, e intentará comprar unas que no tengan manchas, como yo haría.
> 
> Por cierto, para mi las peores en este sentido son las krugerrands.



entonces cogerías antes Maples y Filármonicas por este orden y sin esos problemas?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A mi no me gusta. Da igual y no da igual. Yo si voy a venderlas se que hay gente a la que tampoco le gusta, e intentará comprar unas que no tengan manchas, como yo haría.
> 
> Por cierto, para mi las peores en este sentido son las krugerrands.



Ok. Entonces, aunque sean algo más caras, las maples dan más garantías, verdad? Bueno, es un punto a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Momo L (22 Jun 2021)

Hola.
Podéis confirmarme si por importe de menos de 1000€ no es obligatorio dar DNi?
Los menores de edad pueden comprar oro?


----------



## IvanRios (22 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ok. Entonces, aunque sean algo más caras, las maples dan más garantías, verdad? Bueno, es un punto a tener en cuenta.



Las Maple no suelen ser más caras, suelen estar en el rango de las Britannias y otras. Algo más caras serían por ejemplo los pandas, libertad o kokaburras.


----------



## FranMen (22 Jun 2021)

Pregunta: no tenía antes del anuncio btc y aprovechó para venderlos cuando dijo que compraba?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (22 Jun 2021)

Proyecto Vallas Publicitarias Plata

Valla Publicitaria Wall Street Silver España, organized by Ircapo Wws


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Las Maple no suelen ser más caras, suelen estar en el rango de las Britannias y otras. Algo más caras serían por ejemplo los pandas, libertad o kokaburras.





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No son mas caras, de hecho las Britannias son mas caras. Tras los Eagles, las bullion mas reconocidas son las Maples, las compraría sin duda. Importante, año 2019 y posteriores.



Gracias por el dato, lo tendré en cuenta para próximas compras.


----------



## FranMen (22 Jun 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




“*Contexto 6: ¿Esa reliquia bárbara?*
Lo que significan los contextos de inflación y tasas anteriores es que en los próximos años, la inflación aumentará y las tasas se reducirán (se obligarán/controlarán) hasta que tanto las tasas como la inflación aumenten juntas.

Esto significa además que las tasas _reales _(es decir, las ajustadas por inflación) podrían ser tan profundas como -5% a -10% en los próximos años.

Tales niveles negativos de tasa real podrían superar fácilmente los vistos en los años 70 y 80, lo que significa que el oro (y la plata), a quienes les encantan las tasas reales negativas, no tienen a dónde ir más que subir, subir y alejarse en este telón de fondo totalmente distorsionado por la deuda.”


----------



## macalu (22 Jun 2021)

Buenas, como veis la compra de una koakaburra de 10 onzas por 340 euros? 
Gracias


----------



## macalu (22 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No son mas caras, de hecho las Britannias son mas caras. Tras los Eagles, las bullion mas reconocidas son las Maples, las compraría sin duda. Importante, año 2019 y posteriores.



Pq interesa las maples de 2019,2020 y 2021? Menos tirada? 
Las libertad son las bullion con más Premium? 
Gracias


----------



## conde84 (22 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Proyecto Vallas Publicitarias Plata
> 
> Valla Publicitaria Wall Street Silver España, organized by Ircapo Wws



El andorrano se tiene que estar frotando las manos


----------



## AU10KAG1K (22 Jun 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> El andorrano se tiene que estar frotando las manos



El Andorrano es solo un pececito en el gran Mar.
Y cada vez mas pequeñito, ito, itooo


----------



## L'omertá (22 Jun 2021)

Si yo fuera el andorrano o Degussa España ahora mismo metía 5000 € la iniciativa


----------



## AU10KAG1K (22 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Si yo fuera el andorrano o Degussa España ahora mismo metía 5000 € la iniciativa



Eres un cachondo. A duras penas pone una funda de plastico a 1 onza de oro, como para donar algo, no me hagas reir


----------



## Silver94 (22 Jun 2021)

Joder, 530 euros en cinco dias no está mal... Aunque veo que un colgado ha metido 300 pavos ahi jajaja


----------



## macalu (22 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Veo que no has leído los otros posts. A partir del 2019 (incluido) utilizaron otra tecnología (Shield no se que) y solucionaron el problema de las manchas de leche. Nada que ver con la tirada ni nada.



Gracias


----------



## Silver94 (22 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> De colgado nada, infórmate, anda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sé quien es, lo decía porque cuando he visto que pasaban de los 500 euros me ha sorprendido, y cuando he visto que son 6 los participantes ya me ha cuadrado mas.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Jun 2021)

Indonesia, Home to Giant Gold Mine, Wants Its Own Bullion Bank


Indonesia, home to one of the world’s largest gold mines, plans to set up a bullion bank to spur trading of the precious metal domestically.




www.bloomberg.com





Indonesia parece que también se va a dedicar a comprar oro de producción nacional y a crear su propio bullion Bank. Es de pago la noticia así que no se más que lo que insinúa el titular









Vučić orders the National Bank of Serbia to buy gold - Serbian Monitor


Serbian president, Aleksandar Vucic, has violated the independence of the National Bank of Serbia (NBS) for the second time. As just over two years ago, the President of Serbia allegedly “ordered” the NBS to buy gold and, as he said, the idea would be discussed together with top experts in the...




www.serbianmonitor.com





El presidente serbio ordena al banco central comprar más oro. El artículo se queja del ataque a la "independencia" del banco central. El presidente quiere llegar a las 50 toneladas









Central bank's gold reserves rise in May m/m


In May, the gold reserves of the National Bank of Poland (NBP) rose by 60 ounces compared to April, the bank has announced.




www.thefirstnews.com





El banco central de Polonia compró 60.000 onzas en mayo.

Dejo aquí un vídeo de un analista que dice que la demanda de joyería en China se está disparando ante la incertidumbre monetaria derivada de la introducción del yuan digital (temen perder poder adquisitivo).

Dice que las joyas que se compran no son para lucir si no que están pensadas como reserva de valor:


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Producción Mundial de Oro entre 1681 y 2019*



Bonito vídeo. Resaltar que, desde 1681 hasta 1714, toda la producción de oro estaba bajo el control de la monarquía española. Y hasta 1808 entre España y Portugal 

Si el vídeo hubiera empezado en el 19 A.C. arriba del todo estaría el territorio de los Astures, donde por cierto todavía hay dos minas en producción,


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No puede ser. ¿Una camisa azul celeste y corbata salmón? ¿Estamos locos?



El color salmón debería estar prohibido bajo pena de cárcel


----------



## IvanRios (23 Jun 2021)

LBMA de Londres y su final cercano: 1ª parte


La principal autoridad mundial en el mercado del oro, la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA), amenazó a finales del año pasado con bloquear el oro de varios países si no se podría garantizar su procedencia. La razón de esta decisión han sido las normas establecidas por Basilea III que se...



www.fosterswiss.com


----------



## la mano negra (23 Jun 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Joder, 530 euros en cinco dias no está mal... Aunque veo que un colgado ha metido 300 pavos ahi jajaja



Ese "colgado " es Gaztelumendi . Y ese sabe un poco más que usted de qué va la vaina en la que , todos , queramos o no, estamos metidos hasta las trancas . Y de qué manera vamos a salir malparados si no espabilamos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jun 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ese "colgado " es Gaztelumendi. Y ese sabe un poco más que usted de qué va la vaina en la que , todos , queramos o no, estamos metidos hasta las trancas . Y de qué manera vamos a salir malparados si no espabilamos.





Dice la leyenda, que por estos mares se le conoce como "Long_John_Gamma", El Ayatolá de los gráficos, El Emperador del análisis técnico. O, al menos, eso me contaron los mas viejos del océano.Y si no es así, que un mal viento me lleve y que un rayo me parta, AAARRRRRR...


----------



## sashimi (23 Jun 2021)

Las filarmónicas que yo tengo van de manchas de leche hasta arriba así que no las recomiendo


----------



## FranMen (23 Jun 2021)

Cuando he visto la fotografía de los lingotes LBMA que se cogen con dos dedos he pasado de leer el artículo


----------



## IvanRios (23 Jun 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Las filarmónicas que yo tengo van de manchas de leche hasta arriba así que no las recomiendo



Los canguros, que solo tengo tres, los tres con manchas hasta las cejas.

Después del comentario de un forero sobre los Krugerrands, los inspecciono y efectivamente algunos ya están empezando. Las Maple 2021 de momento bien, los panda y libertad también.

La verdad es que esto de las manchas es una putada. Al final, si hubiese bastante seguridad con algún modelo de moneda en este sentido, en mi opinión, casi que sería mejor cargar con ese modelo y ya. Es bonito tener distintas monedas, pero viendo lo que ocurre...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jun 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Las filarmónicas que yo tengo van de manchas de leche hasta arriba así que no las recomiendo



prácticamente ninguna se salva de las manchas de leche, quizá las Libertades, o al menos yo no he visto ningun por ahora. En eagles o pandas es realmente raro, aunque alguna se ha podido ver por ahí. En todo caso, si te molestan mucho, y para monedas bullion mondas y lirondas, cuyo valor no se vea afectado por una “limpieza”, existe una forma de eliminar casi totalmente las molestas manchas y dejarlas lustrosas.

Particularmente yo, esto con un eagle proof o un panda , no lo haría. Pero para dejar lustrosa un canguro, un krugerrand o una filarmónica...


----------



## L'omertá (23 Jun 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Las filarmónicas que yo tengo van de manchas de leche hasta arriba así que no las recomiendo



Te las recojo si no las quieres.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Los canguros, que solo tengo tres, los tres con manchas hasta las cejas.
> 
> Después del comentario de un forero sobre los Krugerrands, los inspecciono y efectivamente algunos ya están empezando. Las Maple 2021 de momento bien, los panda y libertad también.
> 
> La verdad es que esto de las manchas es una putada. Al final, si hubiese bastante seguridad con algún modelo de moneda en este sentido, en mi opinión, casi que sería mejor cargar con ese modelo y ya. Es bonito tener distintas monedas, pero viendo lo que ocurre...




totalmente, de 2020 los canguros y filarmonicas todas hasta arriba de manchas de leche.

No me ha pasado con ninguna más, aunque es verdad que ya solo cojo con guantes, mascarilla, las encapsulo individualmente el día 1....etc


----------



## macalu (23 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> totalmente, de 2020 los canguros y filarmonicas todas hasta arriba de manchas de leche.
> 
> No me ha pasado con ninguna más, aunque es verdad que ya solo cojo con guantes, mascarilla, las encapsulo individualmente el día 1....etc



Y las de 2021?


----------



## IvanRios (23 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Y las de 2021?



Mis canguros lecheros son todos del 2021


----------



## PLACOINS (23 Jun 2021)

Hola. Ahora que ha salido el tema de las manchas , quería preguntaros si los puntos rojos en una moneda de oro puro , son algo esporádico o puede ser algo normal , debido a una mala conservación que haya tenido... Gracias , un saludo.


----------



## macalu (23 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Mis canguros lecheros son todos del 2021



Ok


----------



## lvdo (23 Jun 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Hola. Ahora que ha salido el tema de las manchas , quería preguntaros si los puntos rojos en una moneda de oro puro , son algo esporádico o puede ser algo normal , debido a una mala conservación que haya tenido... Gracias , un saludo.



No es frecuente pero puede ocurrir, incluso en monedas proof que no han salido de la cápsula. Se denominan manchas de cobre y se deben a pequeñas impurezas (1 parte de cada 1000 en monedas de ley 999 o una de cada 10.000 en monedas de ley 9999) que no son eliminadas en el proceso de refinamiento. No le quitan en principio valor a la moneda y sirven como indicadores de la autenticidad de la pieza. En mi opinión no se las intentaría quitar. Si me he colado en algo corregidme.

Un saludo!


----------



## PLACOINS (23 Jun 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> No es frecuente pero puede ocurrir, incluso en monedas proof que no han salido de la cápsula. Se denominan manchas de cobre y se deben a pequeñas impurezas (1 parte de cada 1000 en monedas de ley 999 o una de cada 10.000 en monedas de ley 9999) que no son eliminadas en el proceso de refinamiento. No le quitan en principio valor a la moneda y sirven como indicadores de la autenticidad de la pieza. En mi opinión no se las intentaría quitar. Si me he colado en algo corregidme.
> 
> Un saludo!



Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta. Estaba bastante preocupado. Claro que se trata de una prooff . Algo he leído acerca de esos pequeños puntos rojos , que como bien dices podrían ser impurezas en el metal. Se trata de una pieza .999 Libertad México de oro. No se si algún compañero le habrá pasado algo parecido .


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Mis canguros lecheros son todos del 2021



La pátina es la auténtica saluc..


----------



## conde84 (23 Jun 2021)

Perdona mi ignorancia pero ¿me puedes explicar que es lo que pones ?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (23 Jun 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Hola. Ahora que ha salido el tema de las manchas , quería preguntaros si los puntos rojos en una moneda de oro puro , son algo esporádico o puede ser algo normal , debido a una mala conservación que haya tenido... Gracias , un saludo.



Eso no so


PLACOINS dijo:


> Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta. Estaba bastante preocupado. Claro que se trata de una prooff . Algo he leído acerca de esos pequeños puntos rojos , que como bien dices podrían ser impurezas en el metal. Se trata de una pieza .999 Libertad México de oro. No se si algún compañero le habrá pasado algo parecido .



Es el pan de cada dia en las libertades y pandas de la decada de los 90 sobretodo y en menor grado de los buffalos bullion y proff.
Tambien se puede dar en cualquier otra moneda de oro maple, kanguro , filarmomicas sobretodo de los primeros años.
*Ni se te ocurra tocarla*. Miratelo asi, esas manchas le dan la autenticidad y las hace unicas.
Si tu moneda las tiene y la tienes en fotografia guardada y por desgracia alguna vez te la roban y la encuentra la policia, esa mancha/as y la foto donde aparecen son su DNI de que es tuya, ya que monedas de un modelo concreto y año pueden haber muchas (por ejemplo una eagle del 86 por decir algo), pero con esas manchas (se comprueba por la foto) de ese tamaño y en esa posicion* SOLO HAY UNA, LA TUYA*.
No es como una joya o cadena que puede estar marcada o ser exclusivas.
A un coleccionista de verdad que sabe lo que hace no le importara esa mancha/as y mas en ese tipo de monedas.
PD: Yo tengo muchas monedas asi, gradadas y sin gradar y algunas de ellas les salio la mancha DESPUES de meses o años de ser gradadas tanto por NGC como por PCGS.
Si no te gusta o no le sabes dar la vuelta a la situacion, ni se te ocurra coleccionar pandas de oro del 1990 al 2000 o te volveras loco.
Una vez ya comente que en los pandas del 1990 se valoran esas manchas, a mas manchas mas pasta valen, porque en ese año es el caso mas exagerado y la gente busca de el año mas excepcional con "varicela" la pieza mas excepcional. Incluso hay consursos de " varicela" te lo creas o no.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (23 Jun 2021)

conde84 dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia pero ¿me puedes explicar que es lo que pones ?



Que sobra liquidez a punta pala, los bancos NO saben que hacer con ella y la FED la tiene que drenar todas las noches.
Desde hace dias la FED cada noche tiene que DRENAR mas y mas.
Esto no terminara bien.
Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## PLACOINS (23 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Eso no so
> 
> 
> Es el pan de cada dia en las libertades y pandas de la decada de los 90 sobretodo y en menor grado de los buffalos bullion y proff.
> ...



La verdad que es un lujo teneros por aquí. Que conste que no lo digo por hacer la pelota ni mucho menos . Yo voy poco a poco aprendiendo , como podéis ver no suelo escribir mucho , prefiero leer y leer ... Me encantó y la compré con esas manchas , con muchas dudas , me aseguraban y me juraban que era autentica , fue a un profesional. Medidas y peso correcto , pero la duda estaba en los puntos. Ahora esta claro. Gracias de verdad


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jun 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> La verdad que es un lujo teneros por aquí. Que conste que no lo digo por hacer la pelota ni mucho menos . Yo voy poco a poco aprendiendo , como podéis ver no suelo escribir mucho , prefiero leer y leer ... Me encantó y la compré con esas manchas , con muchas dudas , me aseguraban y me juraban que era autentica , fue a un profesional. Medidas y peso correcto , pero la duda estaba en los puntos. Ahora esta claro. Gracias de verdad




Este hilo es un auténtico pozo de sabiduría. Como muestra estas dos aportaciones, por ejemplo, que valen su peso en oro.



AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Eso no so
> 
> 
> Es el pan de cada dia en las libertades y pandas de la decada de los 90 sobretodo y en menor grado de los buffalos bullion y proff.
> ...


----------



## PLACOINS (23 Jun 2021)

No sé si se pueden apreciar los puntos . Esa es la moneda. La foto no he podido sacarla mejor . No me permitía subir otra foto.


----------



## antoniussss (23 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Y las de 2021?



No he comprado, lo siento, no 5e puedo decir


----------



## L'omertá (23 Jun 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Este hilo es un auténtico pozo de sabiduría. Como muestra estas dos aportaciones, por ejemplo, que valen su peso en oro.



Así es. Por eso no salgo de aquí.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Jun 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> No sé si se pueden apreciar los puntos . Esa es la moneda. La foto no he podido sacarla mejor . No me permitía subir otra foto
> Ver archivo adjunto 693626



Yo tengo una Eagle de oro nueva con una pequeña muesca de vacío. No te preocupes.


----------



## Muttley (24 Jun 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> No sé si se pueden apreciar los puntos . Esa es la moneda. La foto no he podido sacarla mejor . No me permitía subir otra foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo primero darte la enhorabuena.
Es un monedón.
Lo segundo secundar lo que dice @AU10KAG1K.
Una panda de oro, búfalo o una libertad de oro con algún punto es un certificado de autenticidad.
Eso NO se puede falsificar. Es buena seguro, es que ni la peso.
A mi me han salido manchas o puntos en monedas panda de oro selladas de mint….con cápsula y plástico original. Es lo que hay si la moneda tiene más de 25 años.
Incluso me han cogido tono pandas de plata 2014 y 2015 en la bandeja original. Todo sellado.
Es parte del juego y yo no le doy la mayor importancia en monedas de este nivel.
Haré un episodio con esto.

Otra cosa es una filarmónica de plata o una maple, que se paga solo por la plata y se entiende que esa plata debe estar brillante. O una filarmónica de oro, lo mismo.
Ahi se exige lo que pagas: plata y brillo.
Y si no tiene lo segundo….pues es una puñeta.
Sin embargo en una Libertad proof pagas: oro+calidad de acuñacion+belleza+tirada muy limitada+prestigio y es lo que se debe exigir. Por supuesto si está impecable mejor…pero si no lo está por degradación natural no le veo ningún problema.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jun 2021)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.es








__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Expertos en bolsa se pasan a ladrillo ???


----------



## antoniussss (24 Jun 2021)

Como seminovato, aunque que llevo un año y medio comprando monedas de plata me gustaria que algun entendido me diera alguna respuesta:

Cual es el criterio de las tiendas en meter en capsulas las monedas que pides?

En febrero hice un pedido de 1000 pavos en silberstrosee o como se dia porque tebian una grna variedad.

Me llegaron ayer (por la espera de las monedas de wallstreetbets) y resulta que todas vienen encapsuladas individualmente, menos un tubo, donde me vienen justo las 3 con acabado proof que habia pedido.....


Vamos a ver ostia puta, las calidad proof o espejo, no pueden tener ni una muesca y son muy muy muy ultradelicadas, ¿por que cojones me encapsulan monedas bullion y las proof mas caras me las meten en un tubo que con las ostias del transporte obviamente chocan?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (24 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Como seminovato, aunque que llevo un año y medio comprando monedas de plata me gustaria que algun entendido me diera alguna respuesta:
> 
> Cual es el criterio de las tiendas en meter en capsulas las monedas que pides?
> 
> ...



Porque son IDIOTAS? no aplican el sentido comun. Si a eso le añades que hacen decenas o centenares de paquetes al dia no ven las monedas de la misma forma que las puedes ver tu (que ademas son tuyas y las has pagado) o de la misma forma que las veo yo.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A toda marcha



La gente hoy día es feliz con un thanks o un like. La muestra en este foro, algunos se irritan mucho porque reciben pocos thanks o su hilo pasa a la historia.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (24 Jun 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> No sé si se pueden apreciar los puntos . Esa es la moneda. La foto no he podido sacarla mejor . No me permitía subir otra foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anuncio en Ebay de vendedor de maxima reputacion que ademas es casa de subastas. Le he comprado muchas veces y nunca tuve problemas.
Esta moneda va doble sellada como comenta Muttley (solo pasa en algunos años pandas como este 2000 y alguno mas, pero son pocos), o sea, va con capsula original y el precinto de plastico original* SELLADOS A LA VEZ* (cuando lo normal solo es el precinto de plastico solo sin la capsula).
Mira las fotos del enlace que te pongo y que se pueden ampliar desde el mismo ebay.
Decir que vende 3 joyas mas que vencen el mismo dia.


China 100 yuans 2000 panda oso 1 oz. 999 au con lámina OVP | eBay



.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A toda marcha



Los que están jodidos son las nuevas generaciones. A mi con cincuenta palos ya no pueden quitarme nada, ni siquiera lo bailao...


----------



## IvanRios (24 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De lo intangible a lo tangible o material. Esa debería ser una de las brújulas de ahora en adelante.


----------



## macalu (24 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Anuncio en Ebay de vendedor de maxima reputacion que ademas es casa de subastas. Le he comprado muchas veces y nunca tuve problemas.
> Esta moneda va doble sellada como comenta Muttley (solo pasa en algunos años pandas como este 2000 y alguno mas, pero son pocos), o sea, va con capsula original y el precinto de plastico original* SELLADOS A LA VEZ* (cuando lo normal solo es el precinto de plastico solo sin la capsula).
> Mira las fotos del enlace que te pongo y que se pueden ampliar desde el mismo ebay.
> Decir que vende 3 joyas mas que vencen el mismo dia.
> ...



ya esta por 1610 euros


----------



## macalu (24 Jun 2021)

Hola
Alguien ha comprado aqui en oro express?me parece barata esta moneda

Moneda de Oro: American Eagle 1 Onza | Invierte en Oro con Oro Express (oro-express.es)


----------



## AU10KAG1K (24 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Alguien ha comprado aqui en oro express?me parece barata esta moneda
> 
> Moneda de Oro: American Eagle 1 Onza | Invierte en Oro con Oro Express (oro-express.es)



Yo lo hice en el pasado.
SON CAROS DE COJONES (por lo menos lo eran antes, por eso deje de comprarles) y LO PEOR tienen precios de RECOMPRA DE PENA Y VERGUENZA.
O no tendran la moneda o estara con alguna tara o se han colado.
Informate bien antes de dar el paso.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (24 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> ya esta por 1610 euros



No deberia bajar de 2200 euros ni de coña.
Pero como Ebay esta poniendo pegas a los compradores de fuera de Alemania (como es en este caso), todo es posible.
Yo intente pujar por ella y desde hace meses no puedo pasar de 500 euros en vendedores Alemanes como ese.
No se que pensaria Teutoburguer de saber eso, contento no estaria, porque pierde hype y pujas.
Yo mismo pujaria en esa y 2 mas, y no puedo o tengo que hacer un Via Crucis para hacerlo cuando ya he comprado a ese vendedor otras veces en el pasado y por importes superiores.
En fin, todo lo bueno se termina.


----------



## csan (24 Jun 2021)

PLACOINS dijo:


> Hola. Ahora que ha salido el tema de las manchas , quería preguntaros si los puntos rojos en una moneda de oro puro , son algo esporádico o puede ser algo normal , debido a una mala conservación que haya tenido... Gracias , un saludo.



La mayoría de las veces los puntos rojizos en las monedas de oro, no se deben a la pureza de la acuñación. En una ceca se acuñan monedas de oro y plata. Y no es infrecuente que al introducir el cospel de oro en la cámara de acuñación haya alguna particula de plata en suspensión por el aire, y al caer el cuño para grabar el cospel incrustre esa partícula microscópica de plata en el oro que al tiempo se oxidará y en la moneda aparecerán esos puntitos rojizos. Es curioso pero la plata combinada con oro es rojiza al oxidarse.
De hecho algunas monedas de oro con color más rojizo que puedes encontrar no son los kruger que son aleación de oro y cobre. Sino monedas que han usado aleación de oro y plata; que si bien al principio son más claras cuando se oxidan toman un intenso color rojizo.
Que por cierto, para mi gusto es precioso.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jun 2021)

csan dijo:


> La mayoría de las veces los puntos rojizos en las monedas de oro, no se deben a la pureza de la acuñación. En una ceca se acuñan monedas de oro y plata. Y no es infrecuente que al introducir el cospel de oro en la cámara de acuñación haya alguna particula de plata en suspensión por el aire, y al caer el cuño para grabar el cospel incrustre esa partícula microscópica de plata en el oro que al tiempo se oxidará y en la moneda aparecerán esos puntitos rojizos. Es curioso pero la plata combinada con oro es rojiza al oxidarse.
> De hecho algunas monedas de oro con color más rojizo que puedes encontrar no son los kruger que son aleación de oro y cobre. Sino monedas que han usado aleación de oro y plata; que si bien al principio son más claras cuando se oxidan toman un intenso color rojizo.
> Que por cierto, para mi gusto es precioso.



Recordar que el eagle de oro se alea con plata y cobre mientras que el kruger y 50 pesos mejicanos sólo con cobre


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Jun 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Desabastecimiento en EEUU, inventarios minoristas en minimos historicos mientras la logistica mundial colapsa


China reporta record de incursiones aereas de aviones de combate enemigos en su territorio, Rusia disparando a un barco de guerra britanico que entra en sus aguas... Hay tanta tension porque estamos a pocas semanas de que empiece a haber desabastecimiento de numerosos productos. No puedo copiar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PLACOINS (24 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo primero darte la enhorabuena.
> Es un monedón.
> Lo segundo secundar lo que dice @AU10KAG1K.
> Una panda de oro, búfalo o una libertad de oro con algún punto es un certificado de autenticidad.
> ...





AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Anuncio en Ebay de vendedor de maxima reputacion que ademas es casa de subastas. Le he comprado muchas veces y nunca tuve problemas.
> Esta moneda va doble sellada como comenta Muttley (solo pasa en algunos años pandas como este 2000 y alguno mas, pero son pocos), o sea, va con capsula original y el precinto de plastico original* SELLADOS A LA VEZ* (cuando lo normal solo es el precinto de plastico solo sin la capsula).
> Mira las fotos del enlace que te pongo y que se pueden ampliar desde el mismo ebay.
> Decir que vende 3 joyas mas que vencen el mismo dia.
> ...





csan dijo:


> La mayoría de las veces los puntos rojizos en las monedas de oro, no se deben a la pureza de la acuñación. En una ceca se acuñan monedas de oro y plata. Y no es infrecuente que al introducir el cospel de oro en la cámara de acuñación haya alguna particula de plata en suspensión por el aire, y al caer el cuño para grabar el cospel incrustre esa partícula microscópica de plata en el oro que al tiempo se oxidará y en la moneda aparecerán esos puntitos rojizos. Es curioso pero la plata combinada con oro es rojiza al oxidarse.
> De hecho algunas monedas de oro con color más rojizo que puedes encontrar no son los kruger que son aleación de oro y cobre. Sino monedas que han usado aleación de oro y plata; que si bien al principio son más claras cuando se oxidan toman un intenso color rojizo.
> Que por cierto, para mi gusto es precioso.



Hola . Os estoy muy agradecido , por el interés que habéis mostrado para despejarme las dudas que tenía . Voy poco a poco y la verdad que como bien dijo otro compañero , esto es un pozo de sabiduría . Las Libertades me encantan y cuando compré la moneda , no estaba tranquilo , a pesar de haberlo hecho en un profesional . Ahora ya me queda mas claro el tema de las pequeños puntos , dentro de que las piezas tengan sus medidas y peso correctos.

Muttley la enhorabuena hay que dártela a ti , por haber creado ese canal de vídeos que tanto me gusta , mostrando piezas exclusivas y explicando todo al detalle. Esperando el siguiente ... Gracias de verdad .

AU10KAG1K , Agradecerte el interés que has tenido por explicarme cada detalle y compartir tus conocimientos conmigo . En la foto se aprecia claramente los diferentes puntos que le han salido a la pieza , a pesar de estar completamente sellada. Ahora me queda mas claro. Pandas de momento no tengo , algún día tendré que estrenarme 

Csan , también es cierto que puede ser debido a minúsculas partículas de otro metal , en el proceso de acuñación . Lo importante es la autenticidad de la pieza y saber que esos puntitos la hacen única. Un saludo


----------



## FranMen (25 Jun 2021)

Duda, Basilea se aplica sólo al oro o también a la plata?


----------



## Silver94 (26 Jun 2021)

Espero que Basilea III se note en el precio de los metales preciosos y nos libre del enésimo debate sobre si fernando es un santo o el demonio en persona.


----------



## RNSX (26 Jun 2021)

Yo creo que lo de Basilea III hace mucho que esta descontado


----------



## timi (26 Jun 2021)

*BofA rompe la fiesta "transitoria": ve hasta 4 años de "hiperinflación"*
POR TYLER DURDEN
VIERNES, 25 DE JUNIO DE 2021-13: 45
A principios de mayo, al observar la avalancha de menciones de "mayor inflación" en las convocatorias de resultados del 1T, que se habían cuadriplicado interanual; y saltó en un récord de 800% interanual ...

... La estratega en jefe de acciones de BofA, Savita Subramanian, resumió el estado actual de las cosas de la siguiente manera : " _*En términos absolutos, las menciones [de inflación] se dispararon a niveles casi récord desde 2011, apuntando a una hiperinflación" transitoria "como mínimo .*_ "


No hace falta decir que una advertencia bancaria "seria" de hiperinflación, transitoria o de otro tipo, fue suficiente para generar preocupaciones muy serias de que la Fed estaba perdiendo el control de los precios, un pánico que solo creció después de que Deutsche Bank se uniera al coro, a principios de este mes cuando advirtió que la inflación estaba a punto de estallar " Dejando a las economías globales sentadas sobre una bomba de tiempo " .
Por supuesto, BofA se había dejado una laguna legal, la misma laguna legal utilizada tan generosamente por la Fed hasta varias veces al día: después de todo, la definición de transitorio es fluida, y podría ser tan breve como unas pocas semanas, lo que hace que la próxima período de dolor algo manejable.
No tan rapido.
Mientras que la Fed ha apostado la poca credibilidad que le queda al significado benigno de _"transitorio" al establecer su política monetaria_ (no habrá subidas de tipos hasta 2023, momento en el que la inflación estará en los dos dígitos) y el comentario de hoy de UMichiganse hizo eco del optimismo de la Fed, al predecir que la inflación vertiginosa no durará mucho, y el economista de la Encuesta al Consumidor Richard Curtin escribió que "las expectativas de inflación para el año siguiente caen ligeramente al 4,2% en junio desde el máximo de la década de mayo del 4,6%, como creían los consumidores que los aumentos de precios serán en su mayoría temporales ", uno de los estrategas más respetados del Bank of America acaba de colapsar la fiesta" transitoria ", y en una nota publicada hoy, el estratega jefe de inversiones de BofA, Michael Hartnett, escribió que, lejos de ser transitorio, los precios en Estados Unidos se dispararon puede durar hasta 4 años.
Al observar que la inflación de EE. UU. Promedió el 3% en los últimos 100 años, el 2% en la década de 2010, el 1% en 2020 y está "anualizando el 8% hasta ahora en 2021", Hartnett escribe que es *"tan fascinante que muchos consideran la inflación como transitoria cuando el estímulo, el crecimiento económico, la inflación de activos / productos básicos / vivienda (se consideran) permanentes ".*
Como resultado, Bank of America prevé que "la inflación estadounidense se situará firmemente en un rango del 2 al 4% en los próximos 2 a 4 años", que consiste en "inflación de activos, materias primas y viviendas". Y a pesar de que la Fed puede haber apostado su reputación y credibilidad por mantener el actual régimen ultrafácil hasta bien entrado el 2023, Hartnett predice que *"solo una caída del mercado evitará que los bancos centrales globales ajusten los próximos 6 meses".*
Hartnett luego enumera los diversos factores que forman su visión agresiva, comenzando con la burbuja de la política fiscal, y escribe que el último plan de infraestructura de Biden ($ 600 mil millones de nuevos gastos) " *lleva la cuenta corriente del estímulo monetario y fiscal global a $ 30.5 billones en los últimos 15 meses, una cantidad equivalente a la totalidad del PIB de China y Europa ". *En caso de que haya alguna confusión sobre por qué, a pesar de que todavía hay millones de desempleados, el gasto de los consumidores es ahora mucho más alto de lo que era antes de la pandemia de covid.
El CIO de BofA luego analiza la inflación de activos, que, como incluso Goldman ha demostrado, es hiperinflacionaria en comparación con la inflación económica más latente (que, sin embargo, también está comenzando a moverse) ...

... y señalando que *los bancos centrales han comprado $ 900 millones de activos financieros cada hora en los últimos 15 meses,* lo que ha generado "ganancias épicas en acciones y materias primas en los últimos 15 meses en relación con 100 años de historia (Tabla 1)" y empujando la renta variable global la capitalización de mercado aumentó asombrosamente $ 54 billones durante este período.

Hay más: después de dispararse durante gran parte de los últimos 6 meses, la inflación de las materias primas ha seguido aumentando, impulsada por la esperanza de que China se relaje aún más en la segunda mitad (las tasas de China a 1 año bajan 50 puntos básicos en los últimos 6 meses) ...

sigue...


----------



## timi (26 Jun 2021)

... a pesar de la reciente práctica agresiva de la Fed; Tenga en cuenta que recientemente otro estratega de BofA dijo que espera que el petróleo alcance los $ 100 / bbl en 2022.

Por último, pero no menos importante, está la inflación de la vivienda (o "hiperinflación" según Ivy Zelman), y Hartnett escribe que el *aumento de los precios de la vivienda en EE. UU., Reino Unido, Escandinavia, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda (casi un 30% interanual) marca el Cuarto boom inmobiliario de los últimos 50 años* ).

Esto ha obligado a los bancos centrales de Noruega, Dinamarca, Nueva Zelanda, Australia y Canadá, pero no a la Fed, por supuesto, a inclinarse hacia medidas "macroprudenciales", es decir, a _*considerar la subida de los precios de las viviendas al tomar decisiones políticas.*_
No hace falta decir que todas estas burbujas de activos generosamente creadas por la Fed y otros bancos centrales continúan ampliando la brecha récord de desigualdad. Y aunque los bancos centrales nunca lo admitirán, Hartnett escribe que los mercados casi siempre lideran la macroeconomía (las acciones son un excelente indicador líder del crecimiento económico - Gráfico 4), y dado que la Fed sabe que solo puede afectar el comportamiento de las empresas y los consumidores a través de los diferenciales crediticios y los precios de las acciones ( Cuadro 5) ...

*... su política está totalmente dirigida a Wall Street. *Pero el problema es que el boom de Wall Street, acumulado desde el rescate de LTCM "fed put" y los días de Greenspan, es enorme en relación con Main Street y, como muestra el gráfico familiar a continuación, *los activos financieros de EE* . *UU. Son ahora 6,3 veces el PIB. .*

... y para el contexto, las acciones de EE. UU. subieron $ 27 billones *más en* comparación con los niveles anteriores a COVID, mientras que las nóminas de EE. UU. están 8 millones *por debajo del* nivel de febrero de 2020.
Como concluye el estratega jefe de BofA, es *"difícil resolver la desigualdad con QE* " *.* Si tan solo alguien en la Fed tuviera este grado de claridad.
Juntando todo lo anterior, Hartnett concluye que mientras las acciones están alcanzando máximos históricos diarios, la fiesta está terminando con una inflación más alta, bancos centrales agresivos, un crecimiento más débil; combinación de tasas crecientes, regulación, redistribución (3R) y posicionamiento máximo, política, ganancias (3P), lo que conduce a rendimientos H2 bajos / negativos de acciones / créditos, y la operación óptima resultante son activos de inflación larga y activos defensivos / de calidad .
¿Por qué? Porque para Hartnett, el análogo apropiado al actual frenesí de compras es el de finales de los 60 "cuando la inflación y las tasas de interés se desanclaron debido al exceso fiscal y la Fed subordinada causó que las acciones de Nifty 50 y valores de pequeña capitalización superaran significativamente a los bonos".

Y hablando de los paralelos de la década de 1960, Hartnett ve al icónico Nifty 50 como el análogo a los FANG de hoy: "note que el mejor desempeño del Nifty 50 fue el período 1966-70 en el primer aumento de la inflación (gráfico 8); el segundo aumento de la inflación a principios de los 70 vio Nifty 50 alcanzó la cima secular ...

... que fue seguida por una década de bajo rendimiento. En otras palabras, los días de rendimiento superior de FAAMG casi han terminado.






Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Silver94 (26 Jun 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Proyecto Vallas Publicitarias Plata
> 
> Valla Publicitaria Wall Street Silver España, organized by Ircapo Wws



Esto lleva varios dias parado, 6 personas han colaborado. Mitad del objetivo conseguido.


----------



## Just (26 Jun 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Esto lleva varios dias parado, 6 personas han colaborado. Mitad del objetivo conseguido.



Yo hice una donación, con solicitud de confirmación del banco pero ni se ha visto reflejado en la web ni ha sido descontada de mi cuenta bancaria. Tal vez hay algún problema técnico.


----------



## Mk3 (26 Jun 2021)

entonces para comprar un par de cientos de onzas (y estrenarme en Ag 999) mejor el finde que el lunes?


----------



## Alfaqueque (26 Jun 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> entonces para comprar un par de cientos de onzas (y estrenarme en Ag 999) mejor el finde que el lunes?



Puedes pasarte por aquí y cargar con algún buen forero. 

Según donde vivas igual puedes tener el metal mañana mismo.

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


----------



## Mk3 (26 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Compra 4 semanas seguidas 50 monedas, u 8 semanas 25.. como mas cómodo te sientas, así harás una media de precios de 1-2 meses. No entiendo el tema del finde o entre semana la verdad, todo depende de la cotización y el finde no cotizan.
> 
> Si compras en goldsilver.be o en eldorado (no se otras tiendas) puedes acumular todos esos pedidos y así pagar solo una vez los gastos de envío.



gracias, lo del finde es por el lunes 28


----------



## Silver94 (26 Jun 2021)

Yo veo a gente pendiente de que el dia 28 los metales suban a lo bestia, y eso no va a pasar. No es un cambio drástico. Si al final es algo positivo para los metales preciosos, estos subirán poco a poco, no estamos hablando de burbujas, y por mucho que esté su precio manipulado, no van a subir un 30% en una semana.


----------



## Dadaria (26 Jun 2021)

Hemos llegado a un punto en el que este tema (los metales) está tan manoseado y manipulado, que cualquier cambio vendrá dado por factores externos extremos. No veo a todos los beneficiarios de este chanchullo renunciar a un negocio tan jugoso de la noche a la mañana. Si, el timovirus y la destrucción de las cadenas de suministro podrían ser el detonante, pero hay que reconocer que estos criminales son ingeniosos como pocos.


----------



## Dadaria (27 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, ayer pusieron en la secta un programa de equipo de investigación sobre oro, lo único interesante que se vio son los datos que daban (el programa era de 2014 creo), según los cuales habían salido 500 toneladas de oro en joyas de España, casi todas ellas de los años 60 y 70 según el director de Heraeus.


----------



## timi (27 Jun 2021)

__





What does one TRILLION dollars look like?


Award winning HTML and Javascript tutorials. You'll find easy to learn material on HTML, tables, forms, frames, javascript, style sheets and a whole lot more.



www.pagetutor.com






Damas y caballeros ... _$ 1 billón de dólares_ ...







Tenga en cuenta que esos palés se _apilan dos veces_ .
... y recuerde que esos son billetes de $ 100.

Entonces, la próxima vez que escuches a alguien decir la frase "billones de dólares" ... de _eso es de_ lo que están hablando.


----------



## Lego. (27 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> ... a pesar de la reciente práctica agresiva de la Fed; Tenga en cuenta que recientemente otro estratega de BofA dijo que espera que el petróleo alcance los $ 100 / bbl en 2022.
> 
> Por último, pero no menos importante, está la inflación de la vivienda (o "hiperinflación" según Ivy Zelman), y Hartnett escribe que el *aumento de los precios de la vivienda en EE. UU., Reino Unido, Escandinavia, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda (casi un 30% interanual) marca el Cuarto boom inmobiliario de los últimos 50 años* ).
> 
> ...



Toda hiperinflación es "transitoria", y además de muy corto plazo. ¿no? Llega un momento que no caben los ceros en el billete. O que el software bancario no está programado para manejar transacciones corrientes de doce cifras, saldos invividuales de veinte, y macroeconómicos de treinta. Aunque solo sea por eso, ya peta en pocos años.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Jun 2021)

Yo creo que el oro subirá un poco, pero hoy no, mañaana


----------



## Lego. (27 Jun 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo creo que el oro subirá un poco, pero hoy no, mañaana



Yo creo que escribirán Basilea IV antes de que se atrevan a implementar Basilea III


----------



## timi (27 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Yo creo que escribirán Basilea IV antes de que se atrevan a implementar Basilea III



si , y insinuaran basilea V cuando empiecen a intentar implementar basilea IV ,, es un descojono total y aTEMPORAL. De la noche a la mañana , tendremos un basilea X sin ni tan solo tener las implementaciones anteriores.


----------



## macalu (27 Jun 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> gracias, lo del finde es por el lunes 28



Hola
que cobra goldsilver de gastos de envio?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (27 Jun 2021)




----------



## Daviot (27 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> que cobra goldsilver de gastos de envio?



37 boniatos si no llevas mucho y a partir de ahí te van subiendo lo que les parece si vas acumulando pedidos.


----------



## IvanRios (27 Jun 2021)

timi dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O peor aún: se estaría hablando de meras cifras de ordenador, de apuntes contables, la cual cosa no necesita ni de palés para ser apilado


----------



## Lego. (27 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> O peor aún: se estaría hablando de meras cifras de ordenador, de apuntes contables, la cual cosa no necesita ni de palés para ser apilado



¿Cuál es la cifra más alta que se puede manejar con hardware y software de 64 bits? Ese es el límite. Cuando se le acaben los ceros al ordenador.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (27 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> que cobra goldsilver de gastos de envio?



Como te indica Daviot de 37 no bajas, pero a poco que suba el importe ya te plantas en 42 euros. De 37 a 42 euros sin escalas.


----------



## macalu (27 Jun 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> 37 boniatos si no llevas mucho y a partir de ahí te van subiendo lo que les parece si vas acumulando pedidos.



Gracias, carísimo lo veo, mínimo 1500-2000 euros para q compense


----------



## macalu (28 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Acumulas pedidos y compensa, sobre todo porque tienen la plata mas barata.



Ok gracias


----------



## macalu (28 Jun 2021)

Hola
Que experencia teneis en goldesilber.be?he leido que no hay formalidad ninguna en plazos,servicio de atencion al cliente inexistente,servicio caotico,etc


----------



## Jebediah (28 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Que experencia teneis en goldesilber.be?he leido que no hay formalidad ninguna en plazos,servicio de atencion al cliente inexistente,servicio caotico,etc



Yo trato a menudo con goldsilver.be no sé si te refieres a ese.


----------



## macalu (28 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo trato a menudo con goldsilver.be no sé si te refieres a ese.



Si,que tal tu experiencia?


----------



## Forcopula (28 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Que experencia teneis en goldesilber.be?he leido que no hay formalidad ninguna en plazos,servicio de atencion al cliente inexistente,servicio caotico,etc



Si va todo bien son la leche, como algo vaya mal ponte a rezar porque atención al cliente te va a ayudar menos que la intervención divina.


----------



## Tichy (28 Jun 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Si va todo bien son la leche, como algo vaya mal ponte a rezar porque atención al cliente te va a ayudar menos que la intervención divina.



Un resumen adecuado. Añadir, también brevemente, que hasta el 2018 no había tenido un solo problema en un número importante de pedidos. Desde entonces, no ha habido pedido sin incidencia (falta de alguna moneda, cambio del año de una moneda premium concreta,...) Hasta el momento, todo se ha solucionado, pero en algún caso tras más de un mes insistiendo pues ni me respondían.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2021)

Buena experiencia, eso sí, no pido florituras: todo con disponibilidad y envío inmediato, nada de presale ni que me lo guarden.
Aprovecho para preguntar por european mint, veo unas monedas oz ag de tokelau a 26,5€ que, para como están las cosas, es buen precio . Que tal funcionan?


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jun 2021)

El papel lo aguanta todo.
Mientras no lo eliminen del todo, sigue siendo más de lo mismo. Cambios de nombre, patada hacia adelante, y blablabla.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Jun 2021)

No tengo nada en contra de tu post ni de tu esfuerzo.
Es mi opinión sobre el tema. Me gusta condensar.
Ha sido así desde siempre (el uso indebido de las reservas para lucrarse). No se puede obviar.
El cacao es muy grande. Nadie sabe cómo podría ponerse orden aquí. Es tan complicado, que lo lógico es que la cosa siga y siga, con parches, "buenas intenciones", y largas.
Pegar un volantazo y un frenazo, sería la única manera de que el coche no acabe en el barranco, pero eso son vueltas de campana y casi muerte.
Como el chiste de ¿Susto o muerte?. Vale, susto,... pero luego muerte.
Seguro que muchos de los que leen este hilo (y mucha más gente en el mundo mundial), verían con buenos ojos una eliminación del oro papel (o al menos una gran revisión eficaz) y que el oro adquiriera más valor. Pero una cosa es lo que unos quieran y otra es lo que puedan o quieran hacer los que tienen poder para ello. Yo aplico mi realismo y lo veo así. Piano piano, pero no espero que los ruines dejen de serlo.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2021)

El 28/J no van a caer el sistema , ya cayó el 25/05. No se que le parece este argumento


----------



## Jebediah (28 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Si,que tal tu experiencia?



Para mí hasta ahora perfecta. Hasta este año todo puntual y sin incidencias. Este año, retrasos y demás pero nada que preocuparse.

Antes llegaban dentro de una semana de plazo, ahora (la semana pasada) me llegó una moneda pedida hace 2 meses. Les mandé un correo pidiendo el plazo y me contestaron a los dos días, bien.

Como te han comentado, alguno ha tenido más problemas por falta de monedas o lo que sea pero no creo que aparte del tiempo reclamando y demás nadie haya pedido dinero con ellos.

Actualmente en su página avisan _traduciendo al castellano_ que si haces un pedido te esperes _sentao_. Si no tienes prisa no tendrás problemas, si te urge olvídate de ellos por un tiempo, además están cerrados del 30 de junio al 12 de julio.


----------



## Lego. (28 Jun 2021)

28 de junio, rutina.

Si es que este foro se llama burbuja porque llevamos quice años esperando a Godot. Pues es más o menos lo mismo.

Cualquier análisis indica que irremediablemente habrá colapso y cambio de paradigma. Y muy pronto además. Lo que pasa es que ese análisis se basa en:

La legislación, que pueden cambiar a placer.
Y si no la pueden cambiar, pueden incumplirla.
Y si no pueden incumplirla, pueden cambiar al juez que se lo impide.
Y en cualquier caso pueden cambiar los resultados electorales y si hace falta las leyes de la termodinámica "oficiales".

En esta situación el análisis de fundamentales es poco útil, y ya solo queda pronosticar el futuro leyendo entre lineas y haciendo cábalas sobre lo poco que sabemos de la batalla geopolítica, pero es el campo en que la mentiras son más grandes y mejor defendidas.

En resumen, que vamos a ciegas. In gold we trust, pero sobre la llegada del reino de los cielos nadie tiene ni idea de la fecha.


----------



## macalu (28 Jun 2021)

Ok gracias


----------



## macalu (28 Jun 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Para mí hasta ahora perfecta. Hasta este año todo puntual y sin incidencias. Este año, retrasos y demás pero nada que preocuparse.
> 
> Antes llegaban dentro de una semana de plazo, ahora (la semana pasada) me llegó una moneda pedida hace 2 meses. Les mandé un correo pidiendo el plazo y me contestaron a los dos días, bien.
> 
> ...



Gracias


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2021)

“En realidad, e interpretadlo suave porfa, a parte de vuestra creencia, *no me habéis dado un dato, *más allá de la confianza humana en que el abismo no está delante de nosotros mañana mismo”
Si en una dirección pide datos pero en otra le vale con sensaciones mal vamos


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2021)

Y no se lo tome a mal, cada uno aportamos nuestra visión y todas son erróneas, pero, entre todas, ayudan a acercarse a la realidad.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2021)

Creo que no nos entendemos. Se agradece la información que aporta pero es una sola cara de la realidad, hay muchos otros factores que influyen, no me pregunte cuáles porque soy un ignorante que dan otros resultados.
Es como si me dice que la economía va bien porque sube el PIB, hay que ver muchas más cosas. El ejemplo es el post suyo de mayo, yo entendí como casi seguro que nos transmitía un evento importante esa semana, igualmente ahora que parece que esta semana el mundo va a sufrir una transformación bestial. Quizás le he interpretado mal


----------



## Xenomorfo (28 Jun 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pregunta para los entendidos: ¿Qué opináis de las subastas de Catawiki? ¿se puede pescar algo?



Este youtuber hace un analisis bastante completo sobre Catawiki


----------



## IvanRios (28 Jun 2021)

Los socialistas subrayan que esta moneda digital terminaría con el "privilegio" de los bancos sobre lel dinero. En concreto, el texto define a esta criptomoneda como "un dinero público digital, intangible y perfectamente utilizable para realizar pagos electrónicos, pero en este caso *respaldado por el Estado,* haciendo de él un dinero seguro". A juicio de los socialistas, "en la actualidad, es perfectamente viable que cada particular pueda tener una cuenta propia con su dinero digital directamente en el banco central. Un privilegio, por el momento, restringido a los bancos".



De esta forma, el PSOE explica que el hecho de que los particulares pudieran tener *cuentas abiertas directamente en el banco central *plantea la posibilidad de un control directo de la cantidad de dinero, un dinero digital público, seguro al estar *respaldado por el Estado* y anónimo, en la medida en que los datos sobre transacciones estarían legalmente protegidos, como sucede con los datos fiscales o de la Seguridad Social". A su juicio, las transacciones serían "ajenas a explotación comercial como sí puede suceder con otros sistemas de pagos privados".


Además el Grupo Socialista en el Congreso considera que la medida permitirá más liquidez en el sistema. "*En el caso de ser necesaria una expansión monetaria permite un mecanismo más directo, al inyectar liquidez directamente sobre las cuentas corrientes *y trasladarse con ello de inmediato y sin intermediarios a la actividad económica", apunta la PNL.

*El economista.*

Algún comentario sobre esto, y los que se quieran sumar:

En todo momento dice que el dinero electrónico este estará respaldado por el Estado, pero no dice que estará respaldado por el BCE o en su defecto por Europa (como se entiende que está el euro), sino por el Estado; ¿no se estaría apuntando no a un euro digital, sino a un euro b (digital) o neopeseta? (digital también, claro). De ser así, el gobierno de turno o la autoridad monetaria nacional podría imprimir a su antojo (como ahí dice) pudiendo devaluar el dinero hasta convertirlo en papel higiénico. Por otra parte, si de lo que se habla es de una neopeseta o euro b, esta ya saldría 'de fábrica' devaluada, y en manos nacionales, el desastre estaría asegurado.

Y si esto es así y de lo que se habla es de un euro b o neopeseta, cuando se habla de tener una cuenta directa en el banco central, ¿no se estarían refiriendo al bde?

Da la impresión de que en efecto se está refiriendo no a un euro digital sino a una moneda digital nacional, no sé cómo lo veis.


----------



## Xenomorfo (28 Jun 2021)

Un ejemplo, de reforma monetaria en Europa, hace unas décadas.









La reforma monetaria del 53, o cómo el régimen mordió los ahorros de la población


Hace 65 aňos, el 1 de junio de 1953, entró en vigor en Checoslovaquia una reforma monetaria que, por sorpresa, redujo a cenizas los ahorros de la población, los depósitos…




espanol.radio.cz


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jun 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Un ejemplo, de reforma monetaria en Europa, hace unas décadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, la imaginación de la élite para esquilmarnos no tiene límites.

Desconocía la historia, gracias por compartir

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (29 Jun 2021)

*Las regulaciones de Basilea III finalmente entran en acción: lo que esto significa para el oro*
POR TYLER DURDEN
LUNES, 28 DE JUNIO DE 2021-17: 50 P.M.
El lunes, las reglas bancarias largamente anticipadas (por los alcistas del oro) implementadas bajo un amplio acuerdo internacional conocido como _*Basilea III*_ entraron en vigencia (para los bancos europeos) y, como se discutió anteriormente tanto aquí como en otros lugares, marcan un cambio importante para los bancos europeos y sus tratos con el oro, "alterando potencialmente el panorama de la demanda y los precios de los metales preciosos", como dice MW .
En pocas palabras, Basilea III eleva el _*oro asignado*_ , en forma tangible, para que se clasifique como un activo de riesgo cero según las nuevas reglas, pero no asignado, o el odiado por los puristas del oro, el oro de "papel", que los bancos suelen tratar con mayor frecuencia. a menudo, no lo hará, lo que significa que los bancos que tienen oro en papel también deben tener reservas adicionales en su contra. Los nuevos requisitos de liquidez tienen como objetivo "evitar que los comerciantes y los bancos simplemente digan que tienen el oro o que tienen más de un propietario por el oro que tienen" en el balance.


Un poco de historia: el Comité de Supervisión Bancaria de Basilea, que establece los estándares para la regulación de los bancos, desarrolló lo que se llama Basilea III en respuesta a la crisis financiera mundial. Como tal, Basilea III se concibió como un cambio de régimen de varios años que tiene como objetivo prevenir otra crisis bancaria global, *al exigir que los bancos mantengan activos más estables y menos activos considerados riesgosos* . La revisión de la regla la define el Banco de Pagos Internacionales, también conocido como el banco central de los bancos centrales, como un conjunto de medidas acordadas internacionalmente que tienen como objetivo fortalecer la regulación, supervisión y gestión de riesgos bancarias.
Si bien hay muchos matices, lo que es relevante para el oro es que bajo el nuevo régimen, *físico o asignado, el oro, como barras y monedas, se reclasificará de un activo de nivel 3, la clase de activo más riesgoso, a un nivel 1 cero. ponderación de riesgo,* poniéndolo "junto con el efectivo y las divisas como una clase de activo", dijo Adam Koos, presidente de Libertas Wealth Management Group.
Para los novatos en el espacio del oro, el oro asignado es un metal que pertenece directamente a un inversor, en forma física, como monedas o barras sin gravámenes, reclamaciones o cadenas de propiedad de rehipotecación. El oro no asignado o los contratos en papel, por otro lado, a menudo son propiedad de los bancos, pero los inversores tienen derecho a ese oro y evitan las tarifas de almacenamiento y entrega. El oro no asignado es ampliamente despreciado por los puristas en la comunidad del oro, ya que representa potencialmente innumerables reclamaciones sobre el mismo metal, mientras que el metal en sí puede estar en una ubicación completamente diferente.
Bank of America tiene una explicación más colorida:

*Si el oro se mantiene en forma asignada, se atribuye una barra específica al cliente. *El banco actúa efectivamente como un custodio, con el precioso metal mantenido fuera del balance. Esto también significa que los bancos no pueden acceder al oro para sus propias actividades comerciales. 
*Si los clientes de un banco tienen oro en una cuenta no asignada, esencialmente son un acreedor sin garantía . *El oro que se mantiene en cuentas no asignadas, similar a la moneda depositada, puede ser utilizado por los bancos para la conducción normal de sus negocios. Como tal, el oro no asignado es fungible y se puede utilizar para compensar y liquidar transacciones físicas de metales. Debido a esto, proporciona la liquidez esencial para el sistema de compensación y liquidación _(similar al dinero fiduciario que con frecuencia es rehipotecado cientos de veces entre sus diversos demandantes en un sistema de reserva fraccionaria). _La LBMA señala que esto permite que los bancos compensadores carguen / abonen las cuentas de los participantes del mercado con metal inmediatamente, incluso antes de que el metal del vendedor sea entregado al comprador._*[Eso es porque no hay oro real que se mueva, solo promesas de dicho oro]*_
No hace falta decir que la razón obvia por la que los insectos del oro han estado salivando en la transición de hoy es que, dado que en el futuro, el oro físico tendrá un estado libre de riesgo, *Basilea III podría hacer que los bancos de todo el mundo sigan comprando más,* dijo Koos, y agregó. que los bancos centrales ya han intensificado las compras de oro físico para que se mantenga en las bóvedas de las instituciones, y no en forma no asignada o en papel. A la inversa, según las nuevas reglas *, el oro en papel se clasificaría como más riesgoso que el oro físico* y ya no se contabilizaría como un activo equivalente a los lingotes o monedas de oro.
* * *
Como parte de las regulaciones de Basilea III, MW señala que los bancos europeos también enfrentarán nuevos requisitos de liquidez, conocidos como el índice de financiación estable neta (NSFR). Es un estándar de liquidez que los bancos deben seguir para garantizar una financiación estable adecuada para cubrir sus activos a largo plazo. El ratio es la *cantidad de financiación estable disponible en relación con la cantidad de financiación estable requerida,* que debe ser igual al menos al 100% de forma continua. Las regulaciones de NSFR se introducirán en los bancos de la Unión Europea el lunes, en los EE. UU. El 1 de julio y en el Reino Unido el 1 de enero de 2022, según Alasdair Macleod, jefe de investigación de Goldmoney Inc.
“Afecta a todos los pasivos y activos bancarios” y el objetivo es asegurar que los activos bancarios estén “debidamente financiados y que los retiros de los depositantes no conduzcan a la insolvencia bancaria y la transmisión de riesgo sistémico”, dijo Macleod.
El objetivo de la NSFR es “obligar a los bancos a financiar activos a largo plazo con dinero a largo plazo” para evitar fallas de liquidez que se observaron durante la crisis financiera mundial de 2007/2008, según la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA). 
Según los analistas, las nuevas reglas afectarán principalmente a los bancos y su oro no asignado, ya que la mayoría de los inversores habituales tienden a tener oro físico asignado. Sin embargo, en un mundo donde los bancos son los que fijan los precios marginales, cualquier rotación de un papel al verdadero oro físico, que es mucho más escaso, podría tener grandes implicaciones en el precio.
Mientras tanto, en una nota de BofA el lunes, los analistas del banco escribieron que los nuevos requisitos del índice de liquidez implican que los bancos pueden "necesitar reservar más fondos para el oro 'no asignado'". BofA agrega que el aumento de los requisitos de financiamiento para el oro no asignado significa que instituciones
El aumento de los requisitos de financiación para el oro no asignado significa que la institución financiera "reduciría el negocio de los lingotes" o "mantendría la actividad y dejaría de lado más financiación", dijeron analistas de BofA.
Esas dos opciones tienen implicaciones ligeramente diferentes para el mercado del oro, "que van desde una reducción de la liquidez hasta un aumento de los costos para los participantes del mercado", dijeron los analistas. De cualquier manera, *no creen que estas dinámicas sean alcistas para el oro, prediciendo que Basilea 3 en sí mismo no "empujará los precios más directamente". *Además, es "poco probable que los bancos reemplacen el uso de oro no asignado por oro comprado directamente".

Entonces, con Basilea III desaprovechando el oro asignado, ¿por qué los bancos se han ocupado principalmente del oro no asignado en el pasado? Dos razones: i) disponibilidad (de muchas maneras, se puede "crear" oro no asignado con una simple firma y ii) facilita el comercio del metal.
El oro no asignado “proporciona la forma más conveniente, barata y… efectiva para que se realicen operaciones entre contrapartes profesionales, en lugar de tener que mover barras físicas en cada operación”, dijo Ross Norman, director ejecutivo de Metals Daily. Es principalmente un "mecanismo interbancario" para ayudar a los participantes profesionales con la compensación y liquidación de operaciones.
Sin embargo, según las reglas de la NSFR, "el oro no asignado entra en el balance de los bancos involucrados" y las reglas "proponen que sea mucho más costoso para los bancos mantener saldos de oro no asignados", agregó Norman, explicando que las nuevas reglas no lo harán. sólo " *encarece el costo de compensación y liquidación de operaciones, pero el préstamo de metales preciosos a contrapartes industriales, incluidos mineros, refinadores y fabricantes, se volverá mucho más caro a medida que los costos se reduzcan en la cadena de valor".*
De ello se desprende que "los cambios propuestos harán que negociar con oro sea mucho más caro para todos en el sector", incluso para aquellos que adquieran barras físicas, y podría hacer que el mercado sea más pequeño, dijo Norman. En general, considera que los cambios son "retrógrados" y pueden "hacer que el oro sea menos relevante como activo para invertir". La mayoría de los alcistas del oro no están de acuerdo con él, y tenga en cuenta que si tiene razón, es solo porque hay mucho menos oro en el sistema del que representan los bancos, lo que sugiere que si el oro no estuviera garantizado, su precio tendría que dispararse a *medida que la demanda de asignación, el oro físico sería mucho mayor que la oferta.*
Si el costo de un corredor de oro físico para financiar sus existencias de monedas y barras, por ejemplo, se duplica, entonces es probable que tenga menos inventario y cobre primas más altas por sus productos, dijo Norman. "Si los mercados financieros se estresan y la demanda de oro aumenta drásticamente, entonces la oferta física se vería muy limitada:" acabas de quemar la mitad de tus botes salvavidas ". A su vez, eso haría que el oro sea menos atractivo como refugio seguro, dijo.
En una carta reciente sobre el impacto del NSFR en el mercado de metales preciosos, la LBMA y el World Gold Council dijeron que las propuestas bajo el NSFR “no toman en cuenta el efecto dañino que las reglas tendrán en el sistema de compensación y liquidación de metales preciosos. , potencialmente socavando el sistema por completo, y sobre los mayores costos de financiamiento de la producción de metales preciosos ".
Es fácil rastrear la preocupación de la LBMA: habiendo manipulado el mercado del oro durante años (ver " London Gold Vault Bait-and-Switch mientras LBMA prepara cambios más grandes ") muchos alegan que el único papel de la LBMA es enmascarar el hecho de que hay mucho menos oro físico que representan los bancos y estados soberanos, un reclamo que ha sido validado por la repatriación de oro por países como Alemania y Austria.
Hay otra razón por la que la LBMA ha estado firmemente en contra de Basilea III: la mayoría de los metales preciosos en poder de London Precious Metals Clearing Limited, que fue creada por la LBMA y opera la compensación y liquidación de transacciones de metales preciosos, es metal no asignado.
La gran mayoría del comercio de oro se lleva a cabo en el mercado de lingotes de Londres, dijo Lundin de Gold Newsletter. Se espera que las regulaciones se impongan en el Reino Unido a principios del nuevo año, por lo que "el impacto real no se verá este mes".
* * *
Pero si bien existe un amplio acuerdo sobre lo que significa Basilea III para los bancos, los analistas difieren mucho en lo que respecta a sus opciones sobre el impacto de Basilea III y sus requisitos NSFR en el mercado del oro.
Macleod de Goldmoney espera que los bancos se “desanimen” de negociar contratos a plazo de oro en Londres y contratos de futuros en Comex. Eso puede llevar a "una mayor volatilidad de precios y, en el margen, algunos clientes bancarios que han tenido cuentas de oro y plata sin asignar buscarán mantener su exposición comprando lingotes físicos".
Estos nuevos cambios también se producen en un momento de inflación monetaria acelerada y es " *muy probable" que la combinación de los dos eventos "haga subir el precio* ", dijo Macleod. Cuánto más alto depende de qué tan débil se vuelva el dólar en términos de su poder adquisitivo, dijo.
Norman, por otro lado, cree que las nuevas reglas "no tendrán ningún efecto significativo en los precios del oro ... solo en el costo de las transacciones en estos mercados".
Pero Lundin, de Gold Newsletter, lo explica mejor: *“La gama de opiniones sobre el tema se extiende desde ningún efecto por un lado hasta el caos absoluto por el otro, salpicado ... con una actitud de 'créalo cuando lo vea'".*
Y luego existe el riesgo de que nada de esto suceda realmente: Lundin advirtió que dado que la implementación de las reglas de Basilea III se ha pospuesto tantas veces, todavía existen dudas persistentes de que realmente suceda. Lundin también dijo que no cree que el mercado de lingotes y los bancos centrales permitan que estas regulaciones interfieran con el sistema que han establecido, pero tiene esperanzas de que así sea.
Finalmente, para aquellos que miran el precio como una guía, hoy fue una decepción: el histórico lanzamiento de Basilea III vio al oro apenas moverse, cerrando con una caída del 0.1% después de negociarse en un rango estrecho y más bajo desde la dura reunión del FOMC.






Basel III Regulations Finally Kick In: What This Means For Gold | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jun 2021)

Resumiendo ya desde hace 15 años de naaa....el Horoh puede ser que suba ó no....pero siempre se lo podras dejar a tus *tatara*nietesitos.....


----------



## IvanRios (29 Jun 2021)

Bueno, queda claro que lo que se está proponiendo, y probablemente se implemente al final (y no solo en España, sino en los respectivos países), es un euro b digital, neopeseta o Mortadelo:

*El PSOE propone crear una criptomoneda española pública** ligada al euro digital*

Son varios los países que están trabajando en crear su propia criptomoneda nacional, aunque en estos momentos no se ha puesto en marcha ninguna propuesta sólida. Curiosamente, los mercados emergentes, como Rusia son los que están llevando la delantera en adaptar esta tecnología al dinero fiat tradicional. Hace solo unos meses, el Banco Central Europeo anunció el inicio de un plan para desarrollar el llamado "euro digital". Sin embargo, al Gobierno de* Pedro Sánchez *no le basta con esta propuesta de Bruselas y ha decidido llevar al Congreso una Proposición no de Ley para crear una *moneda digital pública española. *Al parecer, y a rasgos generales, *esta divisa estaría ligada al euro digital.
Se trata de impulsar una CBDC* o Central Bank Digital Currency (Moneda Digital de un Banco Central) *de origen español y ligada a euro*. Aunque, por el momento lo que se creará es una comisión de estudio. En el texto presentado por el PSOE se puede leer lo siguiente: "El Congreso de los Diputados insta al Gobierno a impulsar, en colaboración con el Banco de España, la creación de un Grupo de Estudios para evaluar la posible implantación de un euro digital como moneda pública digital (CBDC) que permita ofrecer una mayor estabilidad financiera tanto a la economía española como al conjunto de la eurozona, y recupere el carácter del dinero como bien público y bajo control democrático".
Aunque el llamado euro digital está en fase de preparación, pruebas y estudio*s, España quiere estudiar la variante nacional* de este avance monetario que quiere impulsar el BCE. Por el momento, todo se encuentra en estado embrionario y se desconoce si cuando el euro digital sea una realidad, si es que llega a serlo, los países pueden añadir variantes nacionales. Lo cierto es que Francia también está colaborando con Suiza para la creación de un CBDC y sus posibles impactos en la economía.


----------



## IvanRios (29 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esa mierda que quieren parir los socialistas va a tener menos futuro que la App Radar covid.



Los sociatas solo cumplen órdenes de sus amos; esto se va a imponer de forma general, solo que Sánchez quiere ser el alumno más aventajado.


----------



## macalu (29 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso por descontado, menudo arrastrado de mierda que nos colocaron de Presidente.
> 
> Vendería mis paquillos a 6 eur. si con ello volviera Franco o un primo suyo a tapar baches con todo aquel que apoye o promueva 2030.



Otro inepto como zona

Bueno el oro y la Plata siguen bajando, buena noticia para los q queremos comprar barato


----------



## macalu (29 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Otro inepto como zona
> 
> Bueno el oro y la Plata siguen bajando, buena noticia para los q queremos comprar barato



ZP quería decir


----------



## kikepm (29 Jun 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Bueno, queda claro que lo que se está proponiendo, y probablemente se implemente al final (y no solo en España, sino en los respectivos países), es un euro b digital, neopeseta o Mortadelo:
> 
> *El PSOE propone crear una criptomoneda española pública** ligada al euro digital*
> 
> ...



Una CBDC no es una criptomoneda, cosa que los redactores de noticias y los becarios de los partidos no parecen comprender.


Por otro lado, un euro digital español sería una gran noticia para los socios del euro ya que si fuera adoptado en España, resultaría bastante sencillo comerciarlo con descuento con respecto a otras divisas digitales, lo que sería una propiedad fundamental para los intereses de los europeos del norte en el caso de una ruptura del euro.

A los políticos españoles, no digo ya a los españoles, no les interesa semejante engendro. Pero la inteligencia de la casta política española no es su fuerte, así que...


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Jun 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Una CBDC no es una criptomoneda, cosa que los redactores de noticias y los becarios de los partidos no parecen comprender.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, un euro digital español sería una gran noticia para los socios del euro ya que si fuera adoptado en España, resultaría bastante sencillo comerciarlo con descuento con respecto a otras divisas digitales, lo que sería una propiedad fundamental para los intereses de los europeos del norte en el caso de una ruptura del euro.
> ...



No te extrañe que la idea se les haya ocurrido a los del norte, y encima le hayan dicho al Snchz que haga como si se les hubiera ocurrido a ellos. Porque la idea es chachi piruli, a ver quién no va a querer que le paguen el jornal en papelitos de colores de la PSOE, y encima digitales!


----------



## L'omertá (29 Jun 2021)

El petróleo sube y los metales bajan. En este escenario me parece lo más lógico. Mañana lloverán payasos.


----------



## Dadaria (29 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> El petróleo sube y los metales bajan. En este escenario me parece lo más lógico. Mañana lloverán payasos.



Creo que ahora lo llaman "Nueva normalidad".


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Jun 2021)

La intencion, al menos por parte de China, es que su yuan digital se pueda usar fuera de sus fronteras para pagos cotidianos. Sea cierto o no, esta posbilidad supongo que ha sido una de las principales motivaciones para que el resto se hayan puesto a la carrera a sacar sus propias divisas digitales (no son criptomonedas tipo BTC por si queda alguna duda). 

Es un nuevo formato que permite que el banco central pueda monitorear parte de las transacciones (o todas segun se diseñe). En el caso de China, principalmente se usaran los medios de pago digitales a traves de movil ya existentes y muy extendidos entre la poblacion.El banco central chino da permiso a los operadores a cambio de depositar la cantidad de reservas necesarias para el volumen de pagos que procesen (la clave está en saber qué es lo que acepta como reserva, no he encontrado informacion al respecto)

España no es el único país europeo en desarrollar su CBDC, tambien estan el ello Francia, Suecia y Holanda entre otros. Estos bancos centrales tienen oro, alguno de ellos re reciente repatriacion como Holanda.

Fuera de Europa, es interesante el caso de Tailandia, que lleva dos meses comprando grandes cantidades de oro sin dar un sólo comunicado al respecto. No se sabe si va a seguir asi más tiempo o aclarar porqué lo hace. Tambien empezo a desarrollar su propia CBDC en las mismas fechas que se ha puesto a comprar oro.









Thai central bank leads pack, buying 90 tonnes of gold over April and May


With 90 tonnes of gold added over a 2 month period so far this year, the Thai central bank is now the leading sovereign gold buyer of 2021.




www.bullionstar.com












Thailand's Central Bank Taps German Payments Giant to Design CBDC Prototype


The hiring of a large international technology provider signals the bank is on schedule for launching its digital currency.




www.coindesk.com





Vamos, que no es cosa de España. Eso si, si pretenden que el digisanchez sea aceptado fuera de nuestras fronteras, mas les vales que este respaldado en algo más que en la cara bonita del presidente. O si no lo hacen y hay posibilidad de usar divisas más serias y con un respaldo real, se ira al desagüe de la historia...


----------



## Silver94 (29 Jun 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo con esto último. Te lanzan ahora una moneda digital nacional respaldada en nada, que con la debida desinformación de los medios, se convierte en la salvación de todo el mundo. Luego llantos.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Jun 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo que aquí se hable o se trace, no tiene nada que ver con lo que la masa aceptará.
> 
> El pasado sábado se eliminó la obligatoriedad de utilizar la mascarilla en lugares abiertos y sin embargo por miedo o estupidez, más del 80% de la población sigue con ella puesta.
> 
> ...



jaja conocéis al respecto las leyes de Carlo cipolla?









Las 5 leyes esenciales de la estupidez humana - Filosofía & co.


Releemos el libro Las leyes fundamentales de la estupidez humana, del historiador italiano Carlo M. Cipolla, publicado por Crítica, una versión




www.filco.es














Las matemáticas de la estupidez - Naukas


Aquellos de nosotros que hemos estudiado carreras científicas, a menudo nos encontramos con personas que nos hacen la misma pregunta: ¿para qué sirven las matemáticas? Se trata de una pregunta […]




naukas.com


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Jun 2021)

No se tome tan en serio burbuja ni la vida en general. Bueno, haga usted lo que quiera pero deje que los demás que se lo tomen con la seriedad que crean oportuna.

Burbuja crea vocabulario, de hilos similares al que menciona han salido genialidades como visilleras, charos, pepitos.. Le podrá parecer una tontería y podrá parecerle poco serio pero es casi lo mejor que puede aportar burbuja a la sociedad. Ningún sesudo análisis puede abrir tanto los ojos como una buena palabra que defina toda una situación. Por ejemplo, charocracia, es un concepto que resume muchos argumentos de páginas y páginas y los concentra en una sola palabra.

Un nombre ridículo a la divisa que pretenden sacar puede hacer mucho más que todos los análisis serios que quieras hacer advirtiendo sobre ella. Puede parecer triste (si se lo toma en serio) o cómico (al menos de vez en cuando) pero es así.


----------



## MM Trainer (30 Jun 2021)

@MrNice , parece que no ha tenido mucho impacto, no?


----------



## Just (30 Jun 2021)

Qué bonito ha amanecido el día.
Muy interesante el tema de la neopeseta digital que Europa nos va a colocar, señores. Nuestros euros valdrán la mitad en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Los euros alemanes quedarán intactos. Tenemos un punto de inflexión aquí para adivinar los próximos tiros.


----------



## sashimi (30 Jun 2021)

Pues aquí con la neopeseta y las dos velocidades nos podemos ir al sistema cubano. Comprar arroz y harina con neopeseta y para comprar chocolate, dos sueldos o cosas así.


----------



## Forcopula (30 Jun 2021)

Respeto su decisión como respeto hasta cierto punto cualquier comentario que se haga en este foro, porque parece ser que eso es lo que no ha entendido usted, esto es un foro con todo lo que ello implica.

Un ejemplo de estas implicaciones es que no puedes censurar comentarios porque no te gusten, participa quien quiere y dice lo que quiere, y enfadarse por ello dice muchas cosas y no precisamente buenas sobre su capacidad a la hora de afrontar cosas que no podemos cambiar.

Y que conste que estoy de acuerdo con muchas de las cosas que dice, pero al contrario que usted, los comentarios que están fuera de lugar hablando de conspiraciones y de "petrosanchez" y mierdas por el estilo simplemente los desecho y espero pacientemente que vuelva el hilo del tema (y siempre vuelve). No tiene capacidad usted para el debate y es una sabia decisión que aplaudo el abandonar el foro. Lo demostró usted en su discusión con Eldorado por un tubo de monedas (donde tenía razón y dejo de tenerla por las formas que usa) y lo demuestra ahora con su nuevo rebote.

Como consejo le animo a se tome las cosas menos en serio, y lea algo de estoicismo y lo ponga en práctica por su bien, aunque sé que me mandará a la mierda.

Y aquí termino con el offtopic.


----------



## Angelillo23 (30 Jun 2021)

Es muy triste que una persona tan activa como usted abandone el foro. 

Le pediría que antes de despedirse definitivamente del foro descansase unos días de él y le diera una segunda oportunidad. Aquí sigue habiendo gente a la que le gusta leer todos los puntos de vista.


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Jun 2021)

Mejor sitio para comprar lingotes de plata? Veo que todas las páginas te meten un 20% respecto a precio de mercado mínimo.

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (30 Jun 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Es muy triste que una persona tan activa como usted abandone el foro.
> 
> Le pediría que antes de despedirse definitivamente del foro descansase unos días de él y le diera una segunda oportunidad. Aquí sigue habiendo gente a la que le gusta leer todos los puntos de vista.



Coincido. No es algo bueno el perder a foreros que desde su libre pensamiento y análisis (cosa poco abundante en la vida en general), aportan sus puntos de vista.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jun 2021)

@MrNice 

Se ha tomado usted demasiado en serio la relevancia de este foro y su capacidad de influir en los acontecimientos hasta el punto de creer que hay una conspiración en su contra.

Llegados a ese punto paranoide, lo mejor es dejar el foro para comprobar que los hilos no giran en torno a usted. Dejar un tiempo de postear y ver las cosas con perspectiva viene bien. Yo también estuve cerca de un año sin participar en el porque en ocasiones llega a quemar.

Siento decirle que no hay una conspiración en su contra. Se da usted demasiada importancia, el mundo no gira en torno a sus participaciones en burbuja


----------



## macalu (30 Jun 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Mejor sitio para comprar lingotes de plata? Veo que todas las páginas te meten un 20% respecto a precio de mercado mínimo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



mira esta

COINS - GOLDSILVER.BE


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Jun 2021)

Echaré de menos sus aportaciones, sinceramente. Cuídese, y que sea usted feliz allá donde vaya.


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Jun 2021)

macalu dijo:


> mira esta
> 
> COINS - GOLDSILVER.BE



Lo mismo, los lingotes de 1kg pasan los 900 euros, está a 070 el gramo. Nunca he comprado, imagino q será la comisión del intermediario. No sé si esto funciona así.

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## csan (30 Jun 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Lo mismo, los lingotes de 1kg pasan los 900 euros, está a 070 el gramo. Nunca he comprado, imagino q será la comisión del intermediario. No sé si esto funciona así.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



Lo malo, es que al precio de cotización, a la plata hay que añadirle IVA (y sin contar el posible premium)


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A cuanto los quieres a 500??
> 
> Te dejo esta que esta algo mejor:
> 
> ...



Ok, gracias. Lo suyo es comprar a 700 q es a lo q cotiza, estoy informándome cómo va esto.

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## no_me_consta (30 Jun 2021)

csan dijo:


> Lo malo, es que al precio de cotización, a la plata hay que añadirle IVA (y sin contar el posible premium)



Al oro también?

Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Momo L (30 Jun 2021)

Tenía entendido que si comprabas mas de 3000€ en oro en el mismo año que la tienda se lo comunicaba a Hacienda.
Pero acabo de hablar con una tienda para hacer un pedido y me han dicho que no es cierto.
Alguien puede confirmarmelo o desmentirlo?


----------



## macalu (30 Jun 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A cuanto los quieres a 500??
> 
> Te dejo esta que esta algo mejor:
> 
> ...



Parece q en lingotes es mas barata pero mas cara en monedas,desconozco los portes
saludos


----------



## Lego. (30 Jun 2021)

¿Por qué no usas el ignore? No hay nada más fácil.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (30 Jun 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Lo mismo, los lingotes de 1kg pasan los 900 euros, está a 070 el gramo. Nunca he comprado, imagino q será la comisión del intermediario. No sé si esto funciona así.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



+ GASTOS DE ENVÍO ELEVADOS.


----------



## Tichy (30 Jun 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Lo mismo, los lingotes de 1kg pasan los 900 euros, está a 070 el gramo. Nunca he comprado, imagino q será la comisión del intermediario. No sé si esto funciona así.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



Si quieres comprar lingotes en una tienda, vas a pagar el precio spot, más el IVA, más el premium más el margen comercial. Podrás arañar algún euro pero no vas a encontrar milagros.

Si revisas el hilo de compra venta puedes ver que no es difícil comprar monedas circuladas a particulares a precios cercanos a spot.

Si lo que quieres simplemente es acumular plata, creo que no hay color.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jun 2021)

MM Trainer dijo:


> @MrNice , parece que no ha tenido mucho impacto, no?



Estás contestando al post que he puesto primero,... y veo con asombro mi nick por ahí en medio de no sé qué rollo....

¿A qué se bebe debe, si puede ser?


----------



## csan (30 Jun 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Al oro también?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk



No. El oro de inversión es el único metal sin IVA en toda europa (y en casi todo el mundo). Así que moneda corriente, tipo Kruger es facil de conseguir a precio de cotización o casi.


----------



## Josebs (30 Jun 2021)

csan dijo:


> No. El oro de inversión es el único metal sin IVA en toda europa (y en casi todo el mundo). Así que moneda corriente, tipo Kruger es facil de conseguir a precio de cotización o casi.



La plata en Estonia no tiene IVA.


----------



## csan (30 Jun 2021)

Josebs dijo:


> La plata en Estonia no tiene IVA.



Matizo, la plata en lingotes, que es por lo que preguntaban. Creo que tiene IVA, en toda europa.
Por lo menos, cuando yo he intentado comprar a alguno de los sedicentes vendedores sin IVA, me salía tan caro como en un pais con IVA.
Dicho lo cual, si conoces algún sitio que vendan plata nueva a Spot en europa, compártelo que muchos te estaremos infinitamente agradecidos.

Saludos


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Jun 2021)

Al camarada @MrNice que anuncia su abandono del foro a bombo y platillo.. y que descubro hoy que me tiene ignorado (entiendo que es por eso que no puedo leer sus mensajes). 
Dice


> Echad un ojo a los hilos de Spielz y quién likea y retroaliementa esos mensajes, como se floodean las opiniones que no están en la agenda.



Si tienes algo que rebatirle, hazlo y así contribuirás a que todos podamos compartir tu punto de vista. Eso mismo va a poner a prueba las tesis de Spielzeug y las tuyas propias, y validarlas o rebatirlas, o llevarnos a otras nuevas. Pero no, mejor anunciar que cierras tu cuenta y que te vas dando un portazo. Pues pista!


----------



## timi (30 Jun 2021)

*Y ahora los precios están realmente subiendo: el salto de alquiler de junio es el más grande registrado*
POR TYLER DURDEN
MARTES, 29 DE JUNIO DE 2021-06: 22 PM
Con BofA pronosticando que EE. UU. Se enfrenta a un período de " hiperinflación transitoria ", que podría durar hasta 4 años , como resultado del aumento vertiginoso de los precios de las materias primas en todo, desde metales hasta alimentos y más, en lo que cada vez más se advierte es un estallido estanflacionario. directamente del libro de jugadas de la década de 1970 ...

... tiene sentido que los precios de las viviendas también estén subiendo gracias a billones en cheques de estímulo, tasas hipotecarias bajas casi récord y un éxodo fuera de las ciudades, y como señalamos dos el mes pasado, eso es precisamente lo que están haciendo , con Redfin informando un *18% de aumento en los precios medios de venta de viviendas a un máximo histórico* ...


... como un récord, el 58% de todas las casas se venden dentro de las dos semanas posteriores a la cotización, de las cuales el *45% se vende por más del precio de cotización, también un récord.*

Los datos de Case Shiller de hoy confirmaron este aumento sin precedentes, con el índice nacional de precios de viviendas subiendo un 14,6% interanual en abril, el ritmo más rápido de inflación de precios de viviendas registrado ...

... con todos los principales MSA de EE. UU. informando aumentos de precios anuales de dos dígitos o más.

En medio de este panorama sombrío " _transitoriamente hiperinflacionario"_ , donde aquellos cuyos ingresos no son igualmente hiperinflacionarios se encuentran en riesgo de no poder pagar un techo sobre su cabeza, había un rayo de esperanza: el *alquiler ,* con los precios de los alquileres cayendo en los últimos meses y según la métrica del IPC mensual del BLS, la inflación de los alquileres acababa de caer al nivel más bajo en una década, justo por debajo del 2,0% anual, incluso cuando la inflación general de los refugios repuntó bruscamente en los últimos meses ...

... que debido a la forma en que se pondera la canasta del IPC, ha actuado como un lastre clave para las tasas generales del IPC y ha ayudado a distorsionar el panorama inflacionario más amplio (después de todo lo último que el gobierno quiere es verse atrapado en una década de 1970 estilo hiperinflación). En resumen, la Fed miraría el IPC subyacente relativamente moderado, que solo lo fue gracias a las rentas que "cayeron" y concluiría que no hay nada de qué preocuparse.
Solo que, como discutimos por primera vez hace tres semanas, ahora parece que el gobierno no solo tergiversó los datos reales con la esperanza de extraer la mayor cantidad de estímulos del régimen de Biden al fingir que la inflación es baja y "contenida", sino que las rentas son de hecho. elevándose una vez más.
Como informamos a principios de mayo, American Homes 4 Rent, que posee 54,000 casas, *aumentó los alquileres un 11% en propiedades desocupadas en abril* , informó la compañía en un comunicado:


> ... Continuó experimentando una demanda récord con un porcentaje de días ocupados promedio de cartera de viviendas iguales de 97.3% en el primer trimestre de 2021, mientras lograba un crecimiento de la tasa de alquiler del 10.0% en nuevos arrendamientos, *que se aceleró aún más en abril a un porcentaje de días ocupados promedio en el rango alto del 97% mientras logra un crecimiento superior al 11% en la tasa de alquiler en nuevos arrendamientos.*



Invitation Homes, el propietario más grande de la industria, también aumentó los alquileres en una cantidad similar, dijo un ejecutivo en una conferencia telefónica reciente. O, como dice Bloomberg , las tasas récord de ocupación están animando a los propietarios de viviendas unifamiliares a subir los alquileres de forma agresiva, poniendo a prueba los límites de la creciente demanda de alquileres suburbanos.
Si bien los altos costos de la vivienda habían puesto la propiedad de vivienda fuera del alcance de la mayoría de los estadounidenses, los alquileres habían sido relativamente moderados durante gran parte de 2020. Pero en los últimos meses, los alquileres también se han disparado a medida que las vacunas alimentan el optimismo sobre un repunte de la pandemia y un retroceso en la ciudad. Éxodo a los suburbios. Los aumentos, como Bloomberg lo expresa con tanta elocuencia, "pueden aumentar las preocupaciones sobre las presiones inflacionarias".
"Las empresas están tratando de averiguar qué tan duro pueden presionar antes de comenzar a perder personas", dijo Jeffrey Langbaum, analista de Bloomberg Intelligence. "Y parecen ser de la opinión de que pueden llegar tan lejos como quieran".
Luego, hace un mes, miramos los datos de la Lista de apartamentos y, para nuestro horror, nos enteramos de que los alquileres en los EE. UU. Se habían disparado al ritmo más rápido registrado, lo que confirma que estamos a punto de enfrentar un aumento en los precios de alquiler que empujará a ambos. niveles básicos de CPI y PCE mucho más altos.
Avance rápido hasta hoy, cuando obtuvimos la última confirmación de que los alquileres se están disparando.
Según el Informe nacional de alquileres de la Lista de apartamentos de julio , el índice nacional de alquileres aumentó un 2,3% de mayo a junio, *igualando el mayor aumento mensual registrado en las estimaciones de AL, que comienzan en enero de 2017.* También fue el *cuarto mes consecutivo en el que ese récord se ha roto, tras un aumento del 2,3% en mayo, un aumento del 2,0% en abril y un aumento del 1,4% en marzo. *¡Todos estos son aumentos _*secuenciales*_ , no anuales!
Según el informe, en *lo que va de 2021, los precios de alquiler han crecido un asombroso 9,2%. *Para poner eso en contexto, en años anteriores, el crecimiento de enero a junio suele ser solo del 2 al 3 por ciento. Después del repunte de este mes, las rentas se han elevado muy por encima de las expectativas de los autores del informe sobre dónde habrían estado si la pandemia no hubiera perturbado el mercado.
Dicho esto, los datos continúan mostrando una variación regional significativa, y todavía hay una serie de mercados donde las rentas se mantienen por debajo de los niveles prepandémicos. Pero incluso en estos mercados, la tendencia ha cambiado. Los alquileres en San Francisco, por ejemplo, siguen siendo un 14% más bajos que en marzo de 2020, pero la ciudad ha visto aumentar los precios en un 17% desde enero de este año. En el otro extremo del espectro, muchos de los mercados medianos que han visto crecer los alquileres rápidamente a través de la pandemia están mostrando que todavía queda fuerza en el auge actual: *Spokane, WA experimentó el crecimiento mensual de alquileres más rápido de la nación en junio ( 8,1 por ciento), y ahora los precios han subido un 31% desde el inicio de la pandemia.*

Muchas ciudades individuales también han visto aparecer y desaparecer los “precios pandémicos”. Este mes, los alquileres alcanzaron las expectativas previas a la pandemia en un puñado de mercados importantes, incluidos Austin y San Diego. Mientras tanto, los precios se mantienen por debajo de la tendencia prepandémica en algunos de los mercados más afectados, como Nueva York y San Francisco. Aquí, los efectos duraderos de la pandemia significan que los inquilinos aún pueden encontrar apartamentos a precios reducidos.


sigue,,,


----------



## timi (30 Jun 2021)

Dicho esto, en los mercados donde las rentas se mantienen por debajo de los niveles prepandémicos, los precios se están recuperando rápidamente. San Francisco ocupó constantemente los titulares durante la pandemia por la asombrosa caída del 26,6% en los alquileres desde marzo de 2020 hasta enero de 2021, pero desde enero, los alquileres de San Francisco han aumentado en más del 17%. Asimismo, se han observado fuertes rebotes en Seattle (+ 19% desde enero) y Nueva York (+ 16%). El gráfico a continuación muestra estas caídas y rebotes de alquiler, en las 10 ciudades con la mayor brecha entre los precios de marzo de 2020 y junio de 2021.

Estas fluctuaciones de precios de la era de COVID, que disminuyeron rápidamente al comienzo de la pandemia, aumentaron rápidamente desde el comienzo de 2021, son significativamente más volátiles que las fluctuaciones de precios estacionales que estamos acostumbrados a ver en los costosos mercados de alquiler. El cuadro a continuación muestra los cambios de precios mes a mes desde 2018 hasta el mes actual. Los cambios mensuales de +/- 2 por ciento son relativamente raros en circunstancias normales, pero en 2020 y 2021 hemos extendido tramos donde los precios suben y bajan a más del doble de esa tasa. En Boston, el crecimiento del alquiler mensual pasó del -5 por ciento en noviembre de 2020 al +5 por ciento solo seis meses después, en mayo de 2021.

Mientras tanto, a medida que las costosas ciudades costeras vieron caer los alquileres a lo largo de 2020, otro grupo de mercados medianos se calentaba. La pandemia y el trabajo remoto estimularon la demanda por el espacio y la asequibilidad que ofrecían estas ciudades y, en respuesta, los precios de los alquileres aumentaron incluso mientras la economía circundante luchaba. *Incluso aunque la caída de los alquileres en los mercados caros se ha revertido, las ciudades donde los alquileres han crecido más rápido continúan en auge.*

Liderando la tendencia está *Boise, ID, donde los alquileres crecieron otro 6 por ciento en junio y ahora han subido un 39 por ciento desde el inicio de la pandemia* . Pero el crecimiento más rápido de los alquileres de un solo mes tuvo lugar en Spokane, WA, donde los precios se dispararon un 8,1 por ciento en junio y se ubicaron un 31 por ciento por encima de los niveles prepandémicos. Después de eso, un puñado de ciudades de rápido crecimiento han experimentado una apreciación de precios de aproximadamente un 20 por ciento durante el último año y medio. *Con la excepción de Virginia Beach, VA, todos ellos están ubicados en el oeste de los Estados Unidos, absorbiendo la demanda de alquiler que se desborda de las áreas metropolitanas cercanas y costosas como el Área de la Bahía de San Francisco y el Gran Los Ángeles.*
La pandemia no inició una nueva tendencia en estos mercados, sino que aceleró una existente. Por ejemplo, de 2017 a 2019, los alquileres en Mesa, AZ aumentaron un 25,5 por ciento, el crecimiento más rápido en la nación durante ese período. De manera similar, Fresno, CA ocupó el tercer lugar por el crecimiento más rápido de los alquileres, mientras que Chandler, AZ ocupó el sexto lugar. Esto contrasta con lo que ha sucedido en los mercados caros discutidos anteriormente, para los cuales las caídas de alquileres del año pasado fueron una aberración total. Dado este contexto a más largo plazo, así como la continua trayectoria ascendente en las tendencias de los alquileres, parece que Boise y ciudades como esta aún no han alcanzado su punto máximo.
Obviamente, la asequibilidad ha sido un determinante clave de si las ciudades están experimentando una caída o un aumento de los alquileres durante la pandemia. La relación se hace más explícita en el cuadro a continuación, que traza los niveles de alquiler frente a los cambios de alquiler para las 50 ciudades más grandes de nuestros datos. Existe una clara correlación entre los dos; las ciudades que tuvieron las rentas prepandémicas más altas en marzo de 2020 (moviéndose a la derecha a lo largo del eje x) han visto las caídas de renta más pronunciadas desde entonces (moviéndose hacia abajo a lo largo del eje y).

Mientras tanto, las ciudades más asequibles han tendido a ver subir los precios. Esto ha llevado a un grado de convergencia en los precios de los alquileres en todo el país: los mercados más caros se han vuelto algo más asequibles, mientras que los mercados más asequibles se han vuelto más caros. Por ejemplo, en marzo pasado, el alquiler promedio de 2 habitaciones en San Francisco fue de $ 3,146, que fue 3.4 veces el promedio de $ 929 para un apartamento de 2 habitaciones en Boise. A partir de este mes, la mediana de 2 habitaciones en San Francisco se ha reducido a $ 2,695, mientras que en Boise ha aumentado a $ 1,303, lo que significa que los alquileres en San Francisco ahora son solo 2,1 veces los de Boise. Si bien sigue siendo una diferencia de precio significativa, la brecha de asequibilidad se ha reducido sustancialmente, e incluso cuando los alquileres en San Francisco se han recuperado en los últimos meses, Boise ha seguido creciendo aún más rápido.
*Conclusión*
Aunque la pandemia creó cierta suavidad en el mercado de alquiler el año pasado, *2021 trajo el crecimiento de alquiler más rápido que tenemos registrado* , y es solo cuestión de tiempo antes de que la inflación de alquiler medida por el gobierno alcance las asombrosas huellas observadas por Apartment List. Lo sorprendente es que en muchas ciudades individuales de todo el país, los *alquileres ahora han superado el nivel en el que habrían estado si el crecimiento de los alquileres no se hubiera visto interrumpido por la pandemia.*Y en mercados como San Francisco y Nueva York, donde los “precios pandémicos” todavía están vigentes, los precios han dado un giro y ahora se están recuperando. Al mismo tiempo, los mercados en auge como Boise continúan viendo subir los precios. En términos más generales, el inventario de alquiler en todo el país sigue siendo reducido y, a medida que la distribución de vacunas continúa ganando impulso, es posible que estemos viendo la liberación de la demanda reprimida de los inquilinos que habían estado demorando las mudanzas debido a la pandemia. Mientras que la temporada alta de mudanzas del año pasado se detuvo por la pandemia, el pico estacional de este año parece estar recuperando el tiempo perdido.


Resumen: el aumento de las rentas, el "eslabón perdido" de las canastas del IPC y del PCE, ha vuelto con fuerza, y el resultado es que, independientemente de la métrica de inflación oficial que se utilice, estamos a punto de ver cifras de inflación verdaderamente épicas en el las próximas semanas.






__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## L'omertá (30 Jun 2021)

Me gustó mucho este mensaje:



PS: No sé que jaleos os traéis pues paso de leer nada que no tenga que ver con el oro y la plata (no tengo a nadie en ignorados) pero dejad todos de hacer el gilipollas y, desde vuestros puntos de vista, opinad con respeto, hijos de puta.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> pero dejad todos de hacer el gilipollas y, desde vuestros puntos de vista, opinad con respeto, *hijos de puta*.


----------



## Dadaria (30 Jun 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Me gustó mucho este mensaje:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: No sé que jaleos os traéis pues paso de leer nada que no tenga que ver con el oro y la plata (no tengo a nadie en ignorados) pero dejad todos de hacer el gilipollas y, desde vuestros puntos de vista, opinad con respeto, hijos de puta.



Bueno, viene a decir lo que algunos pensamos, Basilea III no va a suponer ningún cambio a corto o medio plazo, además en el mensaje remarcan lo que aquí se ha dicho tantas veces, los bancos no van a volar por los aires un sistema gracias al cual ganan dinero a espuertas y, sobre todo, *un sistema sobre el que se basa su poder*, algo mucho más importante en estos tiempos en los que conceptos como el dinero están tan prostituidos.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (1 Jul 2021)

Como me temía, MrNarciso no sólo no se va si no que monopoliza el hilo y la atención. Desde luego lo que has escrito es una prueba de delirio paranoide...


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Jul 2021)

__





Im Juni erneut keine Verkäufe des American Silver Eagle!


Laut Angaben der US-amerikanischen Prägestätte U.S. Mint gab es im diesjährigen Juni den zweiten Monat in Folge keine Verkäufe der American-Eagle-Silbermünze. Im April waren zwar deutlich weniger als in den Vormonaten, aber immerhin noch 1.053.000... - Veroeffentlicht am 01.07.2021




www.goldseiten.de








Dos meses sin vender American Silver Eagles.

Dejo aquí un vídeo sobre la escasez de plata en el mercado estadounidense. Sobre el gráfico anterior dice el entrevistado que la Mint americana ha dejado de acuñarlas. Dice tambien que la cadena de suministro de la plata está rota. También comenta que el mercado de productos de lujo está seco y que es imposible encontrar un Rolex de oro por ejemplo.


----------



## L'omertá (1 Jul 2021)

Me transmite más confianza el Rick sobre cómo está la situación que los sesudos anal-istillos patrios. El vendedor conoce el mercado y ese tío se lo ha montado bien, vamos que tonto no es.
Desconozco la situación de los Rolex de oro pero ya digo que desde hace años es bastante jodido pillar alguno determinado como los seadweller de acero. Ignoro si la escasez se habrá trasladado a los Submariners corrientes.


----------



## IvanRios (1 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y en un canal con 373.000 seguidores, que no está nada mal.

El interés por la plata y la toma de consciencia de lo que es el verdadero dinero ya no tiene vuelta atrás.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## estupeharto (2 Jul 2021)

MM Trainer dijo:


> @MrNice , parece que no ha tenido mucho impacto, no?





estupeharto dijo:


> Estás contestando al post que he puesto primero,... y veo con asombro mi nick por ahí en medio de no sé qué rollo....
> 
> ¿A qué se bebe debe, si puede ser?



Has vuelto a escribir sobre el tema que estabas tratando....
Pero no veo que hayas contestado a la pregunta que te hice. Lo vuelvo a citar.


----------



## macalu (2 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mike Maloney se ha superado en este video, como lo he disfrutado…
> 
> 
> 
> Jajaja uno di noi!!



que pena que no deje traducir,alguien que haga un resumen express?gracias


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mike Maloney se ha superado en este video, como lo he disfrutado…
> 
> 
> 
> Jajaja uno di noi!!



Gran persona Mike!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (2 Jul 2021)

*La economía de la escasez revive los fantasmas de la década de 1970 en Reino Unido, según el CEBR*




El CEBR es un centro de investigación económica con sede en Londres
"Hay ecos espeluznantes que recuerdan a lo ocurrido en la década de 1970"
Haldane (BoE): "Es el momento más peligroso para la política monetaria desde 1992"



Andy Haldane, economista jefe del Banco Inglaterra, aseguraba en un artículo hace unas semanas que la bestia de la inflación nunca ha estado muerta y que Reino Unido se arriesgaba a sufrir una espiral de precios y salarios que podría recordar a las *vividas durante las décadas de 1970 y 1980.*



> "En mi opinión, este es el momento más peligroso para la política monetaria desde que se introdujeron por primera vez las metas de inflación en el Reino Unido en 1992 después de la debacle del Mecanismo de Tipo de Cambio Europeo", aseguraba Haldane.



La reactivación de la economía está siendo sólida, mientras que los tipos de interés siguen en mínimos históricos y la política fiscal mantiene un tono muy expansivo. Esta receta es muy similar en todos los países desarrollados (coordinación fiscal y monetaria absoluta), lo que está generando cuellos de botella, un fuerte auge de los precios de las materias primas y cierta escasez de componentes. Además, en Reino Unido la tasa de paro es del 4,7% y las presiones salariales están apareciendo, mientras que los problemas de las empresas para encontrar los trabajadores que necesitan se multiplican.
Las voces de alerta crecen. Haldane no está solo. Las advertencias llegan de varios lados (también desde el otro lado del Atlántico) pese a que la inflación, por ahora, solo ha superado ligeramente el 2% que se marca como objetivo el Banco de Inglaterra.


Douglas McWilliams, vicepresidente del Centre for Economics and Business Research (CEBR), asegura en una nota recién publicada que "hoy se escuchan ecos espeluznantes de lo que ocurrió en la década de 1970. Estas semanas *abundan las imágenes de estantes vacíos en los supermercados y tiendas*, a veces atribuidas solo al Brexit. Pero a la vez existe una escasez mundial de chips electrónicos, también hay escasez de patatas fritas en EEUU, por ejemplo. En materia laboral y volviendo a Reino Unido hay escasez de conductores de todo tipo, pero especialmente de vehículos pesados, donde el Brexit es claramente parte del problema". La escasez está por todas partes.
Este experto ve con miedo cómo la producción de automóviles se está reduciendo por la falta de chips semiconductores, mientras que los tiempos de espera para la entrega de un vehículo nuevo se incrementan en medio mundo y el precio de los coches de segunda mano se dispara para compensar la escasez de los de primera mano. A su vez existen ciertas tensiones en el mercado inmobiliario, donde la demanda está superando ampliamente a la oferta, lo que está generando *una fuerte subida del precio de la vivienda* cuando apenas ha comenzado la recuperación económica.
Por otro lado, McWilliams asegura que además "está surgiendo una gran escasez de alimentos en todo el mundo. Los precios de envío se han disparado; el coste previo a la pandemia para enviar un contenedor desde China a Irlanda fue de 1.250 euros. Ahora es de 8.000 euros". Este experto asegura que en el Reino Unido, los problemas, si no son totalmente atribuibles al Brexit, casi con certeza se han visto exacerbados por él.
*El cóctel de covid y Brexit *
La combinación del covid-19 y el Brexit es un factor importante que contribuye a la *escasez de conductores de camiones*, por ejemplo. Antes del Brexit, desde CEBR estimaban una escasez de unos 60.000 conductores, mientras que la última estimación es de más de 100.000. Parte de la escasez de alimentos en el Reino Unido también se debe al Brexit o a las regulaciones aduaneras posteriores. Y, aunque el éxodo de trabajadores extranjeros se debe, al menos en parte, a la pandemia del covid, también se puede atribuir en una parte considerable al Brexit y a unas nuevas regulaciones sobre la migración que tienen mucha más burocracia, explica el experto.
Hay escasez de ciertos bienes y hay falta también de trabajadores. "La mayoría no recordará la escasez de principios de la década de 1970 y específicamente de 1973 y 1974. Mis padres estaban amueblando una casa recién construida a finales de 1973 y recuerdo como si fuera ayer como tuvieron que encargar los muebles Malasia y que luego los enviasen al Reino Unido para poder tener muebles en Navidad. *Durante 1973 fue difícil encontrar muchos productos* típicos que habitualmente están en los lineales de las tiendas, mientras que los retrasos podían durar desde unas pocas semanas hasta varios años".
Este experto explica que la escasez terminó con *la crisis del petróleo de los 70*. La oferta no pudo seguir el ritmo de la demanda, por lo que una grave recesión fue la que logró reequilibrar las fuerzas ante el descenso del consumo. Pero hasta que llegó la fatal recesión, las cosas no fueron mucho mejores. En el Reino Unido, donde el poder sindical estaba en su apogeo, *la inflación anual alcanzó un máximo del 26,9%* en junio de 1975.
En EEUU la inflación alcanzó su punto máximo a mediados de la década de 1970 con un 12,3%, pero en realidad superó ese pico en 1980 después del segundo choque del precio del petróleo, alcanzando el 14,8% en marzo de 1980. Incluso los países que se consideró que habían manejado "bien" la presión inflacionaria como Suiza y Alemania tuvieron una inflación anual de 9,8% y 7,0% en sus picos a mediados de la década de 1970.
*Riesgo para la economía*
Hoy, la mayoría de los expertos prevé que el impacto de la escasez en Reino Unido y el resto del mundo se incremente durante el resto de 2021 y, en particular, frene el crecimiento económico en 2022. Los cálculos de CEBR revelan que puede restar un punto porcentual de crecimiento global. "Pero esta es una cerveza pequeña en comparación con el impacto que podría tener si la inflación termina alcanzando los dos dígitos al estilo de la década de 1970. El trabajo empírico sugiere que si la inflación es del 10%, el coste de volver a bajarla al 2% es de al menos el 4% del PIB". Estos son los costes de la inflación alta para la economía.
Para evitar este escenario, McWilliams y CEBR lanzan un mensaje a los políticos y los banqueros centrales: "En última instancia, la única respuesta contra la inflación causada por la escasez es revertir las políticas fiscales y monetarias expansivas. No obstante, los gobiernos pueden hacer aún más para acelerar el ritmo con el que la economía vuelve a una inflación moderada. En particular, pueden *impulsar la competencia y pueden desregular.* También deben ser muy cuidadosos con las políticas que podrían aumentar los precios, como unos impuestos indirectos más altos y las políticas que luchan contra el cambio climático. Es posible que sea necesario alinear cuidadosamente el momento de imponer restricciones para cumplir los objetivos del cambio climático con los objetivos macroeconómicos para evitar un resultado subóptimo".


----------



## Eyman (2 Jul 2021)

¿No están diseñando la cripto XRP de Ripple para ser eso?


----------



## MIP (2 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mike Maloney se ha superado en este video, como lo he disfrutado…
> 
> 
> 
> Jajaja uno di noi!!



Le ha entrado un sida o algo? Esta desmejoradisimo…


----------



## timi (2 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esta bastante desmejorado si, la edad no perdona. Por cierto, ha desaparecido el video, es muy raro. A alguien no le ha gustado..



Algún resumen?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (2 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa el tema de la inflación respecto al oro (esto ya se posteó por aquí hace tiempo)
> 
> Fijarse la cantidad de onzas de oro que se podían comprar en los años 70 comparado con las menos de 4 onzas que se pueden comprar en la actualidad con ese millón de pesetas.
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte, me ha venido de perlas por una cosa que ayer o anteayer comentaba en un grupo de telegram.
Me fue de lujo esa grafica, porque muchas veces tiro de memoria y aqui esta clarisimo.
Gracias y guardada en mi archivo privado de cosas interesantes.


----------



## L'omertá (2 Jul 2021)

Insisto:

Si queréis saber a qué se juega es obligatorio ver, al menos, la primera mitad de este video del amigo @Muttley. Una vez entendido esto muy bobo se tiene que ser para no comprender.


----------



## L'omertá (3 Jul 2021)

Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis


El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional




elpais.com






Toda persona mayor de edad estará obligada a la realización de las “prestaciones personales” que exijan las autoridades competentes, siguiendo las directrices del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, cuando se declare en España un estado de crisis. En este supuesto, todos los ciudadanos sin excepción deberán cumplir las órdenes e instrucciones que impartan las autoridades.


Así lo establece la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional que prepara el Gobierno y que incorpora algunas de las lecciones aprendidas durante casi año y medio de crisis sanitaria.


En el supuesto de que en *España se declarase un estado de crisis* (“situación de interés para la Seguridad Nacional” es la denominación que le da la ley), *las autoridades también podrán proceder a la requisa temporal de todo tipo de bienes,* *a la intervención u ocupación provisional de los que sean necesarios* o a la suspensión de todo tipo de actividades. Quienes sufran perjuicios económicos *por la requisa de sus bienes* o la interrupción de su actividad tendrán derecho a ser indemnizados. En sus primeras redacciones, la ley excluye el pago de indemnización a quienes sean obligados a realizar una prestación personal.




Aunque el anteproyecto no lo especifica, se supone que las prestaciones personales y la requisa de material estarán relacionados con el tipo de crisis de que se trate, ya sea de carácter sanitario, medioambiental, económico, financiero, etcétera. Lo que sí deja claro el articulado es que las medidas que se adopten serán graduales y proporcionadas a la situación que haya que afrontar y se limitarán al tiempo estrictamente necesario para superar la situación de crisis.

El deber atañe no solo a todos los ciudadanos sino también a las empresas y entidades jurídicas para que colaboren con las autoridades a la superación de la crisis, mediante una prestación de carácter personal o material. El texto se basa en el artículo 30 de la Constitución, según el cual “los españoles tienen el deber y derecho de defender a España”


----------



## sashimi (3 Jul 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis
> 
> 
> El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional
> ...



Vamos, que lo mismo que en su día robaron mascarillas a la gente, pueden robarnos mascarillas, oro o lo que quieran.


----------



## IvanRios (3 Jul 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis
> 
> 
> El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional
> ...



Notícia extremadamente importante que da para comentar mucho.


----------



## timi (3 Jul 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis
> 
> 
> El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional
> ...



los peores presagios se van a quedar cortos,,,


----------



## IvanRios (3 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Vamos, que lo mismo que en su día robaron mascarillas a la gente, pueden robarnos mascarillas, oro o lo que quieran.



Justamente lo único que quedará fuera de las garras del estado será el oro y la plata, lo único, siendo este uno de los motivos más importantes, en mi opinión, pero no el único ni mucho menos, para poseer metal.


----------



## Lego. (3 Jul 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> El texto se basa en el artículo 30 de la Constitución, según el cual “los españoles tienen el deber y derecho de defender a España”



hmmmm.... mejor que no saquen ese artículo a relucir. 

Podría suceder que alquien no lo interprete como legalizar el rodillo del PSOE sino como legalizar la rebelión contra el PSOE.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (3 Jul 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis
> 
> 
> El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional
> ...



Ya están aquiiiií... efectivamente. Poco a poco van enseñando la patita y comienzan a tomar forma sus pretensiones *"No tendrás nada y serás feliz"*

​

Por aquí no pilla de sorpresa, solo que lo quieren hacer en el peor momento y con el peor gobierno, como no podía ser de otra forma.

Poca broma.


----------



## Estepa (3 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Vamos, que lo mismo que en su día robaron mascarillas a la gente, pueden robarnos mascarillas, oro o lo que quieran.



Pero para robarte oro, primero tendrán que saber que lo tienes no?

Y en segundo lugar, encontrarlo


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Jul 2021)

Estepa dijo:


> Pero para robarte oro, primero tendrán que saber que lo tienes no?
> 
> Y en segundo lugar, encontrarlo



Si deciden confiscar el oro (que no sería robar, pues te lo pagarían a precio de mercado), lo mejor que podrás hacer es aceptar el trato. De lo contrario te verás con un oro que sí, lo podrás mirar, lo podrás tocar y hacerte pajas con la reina de Inglaterra si eres un tanto pervertido, pero no lo podrás vender. No lo podrás vender porque ningún establecimiento te lo va a comprar, y no lo podrás anunciar, con lo que ningún particular te lo podrá comprar tampoco. Y así te pegarás indefinidamente hasta que vuelva a ser legal poseer oro, si llega a ser el caso, que no hay nada que te lo garantice. Vamos, que te puedes ver con un montón de piedras que no valen nada para toda la vida.


----------



## sashimi (3 Jul 2021)

Estepa dijo:


> Pero para robarte oro, primero tendrán que saber que lo tienes no?
> 
> Y en segundo lugar, encontrarlo



Si claro. Pero si lo has comprado en una tienda, tienen tus datos


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Justamente lo único que quedará fuera de las garras del estado será el oro y la plata, lo único, siendo este uno de los motivos más importantes, en mi opinión, pero no el único ni mucho menos, para poseer metal.






Se nota que conoces poco o nada de la historia de España, si el gobierno de turno lo cree conveniente va a reventar todas las cajas de seguridad e irá casa por casa a por vuestro oro y plata. 


Aquí el Bitcoin gana de largo, el único dinero que actualmente es inembargable.


----------



## IvanRios (3 Jul 2021)

Ni con la prohibición del oro en EEUU se fue casa por casa buscando oro, sería un trabajo ingente y absurdo.

El bitcoin ni es dinero ni lo será, y basta que los estados se lo propongan y implementen algunas medidas para bajar su cotización a casi 0, que es su verdadero valor pues es puro humo. 

Dinero es el oro y plata, todo lo demás son papeles pintados y humo.


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ni con la prohibición del oro en EEUU se fue casa por casa buscando oro, sería un trabajo ingente y absurdo.
> 
> El bitcoin ni es dinero ni lo será, y basta que los estados se lo propongan y implementen algunas medidas para bajar su cotización a casi 0, que es su verdadero valor pues es puro humo.
> 
> Dinero es el oro y plata, todo lo demás son papeles pintados y humo.



Una afirmación de Dios, nadie más tiene la razón y es tan absoluta su razón, que los demás son idiotas. Apartaos por favor que es el oráculo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## L'omertá (3 Jul 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Se nota que conoces poco o nada de la historia de España, si el gobierno de turno lo cree conveniente va a reventar todas las cajas de seguridad e irá casa por casa a por vuestro oro y plata.
> 
> 
> Aquí el Bitcoin gana de largo, el único dinero que actualmente es inembargable.



Que esto es un post serio, señor.


----------



## Lego. (3 Jul 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> te verás con un oro que sí, lo podrás mirar, lo podrás tocar y hacerte pajas con la reina de Inglaterra si eres un tanto pervertido, pero no lo podrás vender. No lo podrás vender porque ningún establecimiento te lo va a comprar, y no lo podrás anunciar, con lo que ningún particular te lo podrá comprar tampoco.



Igual que hay dinero negro (A MONTAÑAS) se moverá oro "negro". Así de fácil.

Con la diferencia de que el oro no lo pueden dejar obsoleto con un RDL que le quite su valor, como sí pueden hacer con los billetes de leuros el día que les de la puta gana.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ni con la prohibición del oro en EEUU se fue casa por casa buscando oro, sería un trabajo ingente y absurdo.
> 
> El bitcoin ni es dinero ni lo será, y basta que los estados se lo propongan y implementen algunas medidas para bajar su cotización a casi 0, que es su verdadero valor pues es puro humo.
> 
> Dinero es el oro y plata, todo lo demás son papeles pintados y humo.




En España ya se fue casa por casa buscando oro y plata, hay que conocer un poco más la historia.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Igual que hay dinero negro (A MONTAÑAS) se moverá oro "negro". Así de fácil.
> 
> Con la diferencia de que el oro no lo pueden dejar obsoleto con un RDL que le quite su valor, como sí pueden hacer con los billetes de leuros el día que les de la puta gana.




No, no sería tan fácil, intenta mover oro en Cuba o en Venezuela sin ser de la casta ya verás lo que te pasa ya.


----------



## IvanRios (3 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una afirmación de Dios, nadie más tiene la razón y es tan absoluta su razón, que los demás son idiotas. Apartaos por favor que es el oráculo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Aquí las opiniones o puntos de vista de cada cuál (más acertados o menos) se vierten en forma de afirmación normalmente, por si no te habías percatado. 

A mí tus opiniones 'bitcoñeras' no me interesan para nada, ni tus opiniones sobre el oro; veo que a ti las mías sí.

Y no, no me molestas, no tienes esa capacidad.


----------



## Lego. (3 Jul 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> No, no sería tan fácil, intenta mover oro en Cuba o en Venezuela sin ser de la casta ya verás lo que te pasa ya.




Yo estoy en España.

EL problema de mover oro "negro", igual que dinero negro o cualquier mercancía ilegal, es que no tienes protección legal en el caso de que estés tratando con un ladrón o estafador. Así que has de ser muy prudente y no fiarte de nadie.

Es decir, que sí, que tiene sus riesgos, pero desde luego que se podrá mercadear con ese oro.


----------



## mike69 (3 Jul 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis
> 
> 
> El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional
> ...



Hace falta pasta pues el Estado trinca los fondos de pensiones, style Argentina. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Aquí las opiniones o puntos de vista de cada cuál (más acertados o menos) se vierten en forma de afirmación normalmente, por si no te habías percatado.
> 
> A mí tus opiniones 'bitcoñeras' no me interesan para nada, ni tus opiniones sobre el oro; veo que a ti las mías sí.
> 
> Y no, no me molestas, no tienes esa capacidad.



Soberbio. El personaje y el post.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## IvanRios (3 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Soberbio. El personaje y el post.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Yo te tengo la misma admiración


----------



## OBDC (3 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Yo te tengo la misma admiración



Al menos coincidimos en algo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jul 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Si deciden confiscar el oro (que no sería robar, pues te lo pagarían a precio de mercado), lo mejor que podrás hacer es aceptar el trato. De lo contrario te verás con un oro que sí, lo podrás mirar, lo podrás tocar y hacerte pajas con la reina de Inglaterra si eres un tanto pervertido, pero no lo podrás vender. No lo podrás vender porque ningún establecimiento te lo va a comprar, y no lo podrás anunciar, con lo que ningún particular te lo podrá comprar tampoco. Y así te pegarás indefinidamente hasta que vuelva a ser legal poseer oro, si llega a ser el caso, que no hay nada que te lo garantice. Vamos, que te puedes ver con un montón de piedras que no valen nada para toda la vida.



No creo que sea un escenario posible, todavía existe el coche para salir del país


----------



## OBDC (4 Jul 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Si deciden confiscar el oro (que no sería robar, pues te lo pagarían a precio de mercado), lo mejor que podrás hacer es aceptar el trato. De lo contrario te verás con un oro que sí, lo podrás mirar, lo podrás tocar y hacerte pajas con la reina de Inglaterra si eres un tanto pervertido, pero no lo podrás vender. No lo podrás vender porque ningún establecimiento te lo va a comprar, y no lo podrás anunciar, con lo que ningún particular te lo podrá comprar tampoco. Y así te pegarás indefinidamente hasta que vuelva a ser legal poseer oro, si llega a ser el caso, que no hay nada que te lo garantice. Vamos, que te puedes ver con un montón de piedras que no valen nada para toda la vida.



No es necesario que lo confisquen. Con las CBDC solo con prohibir las transacciones de oro, ya no valdrá nada. O prohibir cualquier tipo de transacción de lo que sea. Y obviamente los que no puedan demostrar que el oro que tienen fue de transacciones con trazabilidad fiscal, para vender tocará pagar renta como que su valor es beneficio total. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Jul 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> En España ya se fue casa por casa buscando oro y plata, hay que conocer un poco más la historia.



no tenía constancia de que pasó en España, podría dar más detalles? googleando no veo mucho


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Cualquier inversor en metales preciosos tiene entre unos de sus miedos la posibilidad de confiscación de sus reservas en metal por parte del Estado. Buscamos al invertir en oro un seguro antes crisis monetarias y económicas, pero nos podemos encontrar que termine siendo una de esas crisis la que nos arrebate el ahorro que hemos destinado a protegernos de ella.
> 
> Aquellos acostumbrados a invertir en acciones o inmuebles pueden considerar la confiscación como algo absurdo, pero ha sucedido en el pasado un número suficiente de ocasiones como para mantener cierta preocupación en momentos como el actual donde los niveles insostenibles de deuda, el gasto rampante de los gobiernos y la inyección monetaria puesta en macha por parte de los bancos centrales puede llegar a estar sembrando la semilla de la próxima gran crisis. *Cuando el gobierno desea apoderarse del ahorro de los ciudadanos no tiene necesidad de confiscar activos como bonos, acciones o cuentas de ahorro puesto que puede hacerlo a través de devaluaciones monetarias de forma indirecta.* Pero cuando los momentos son de extrema gravedad los gobiernos en el pasado han requerido a sus ciudadanos la entrega de sus inversiones en oro (el único activo que ha sido incapaz de controlar a lo largo de la historia al no ser pasivo de nadie).
> 
> ...



Confiscando la plata: USA 1934


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Igual que hay dinero negro (A MONTAÑAS) se moverá oro "negro". Así de fácil.



El dinero negro no se diferencia del "normal". Puedes comprar muchísimas cosas con dinero negro como compras con dinero "blanco" en efectivo, porque es legal poseer dinero fiat. Dime cómo vas a mover oro (o platos de mesa con el oso yogui), si está prohibido tener oro (o platos de mesa con el oso yogui). ¿En círculos de personas conocidas? Muy limitado. ¿Te vas a arriesgar a ir ofreciéndolo por ahí, como quien vende hachís en la plaza de Lavapiés?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Con la diferencia de que el oro no lo pueden dejar obsoleto con un RDL que le quite su valor, como sí pueden hacer con los billetes de leuros el día que les de la puta gana.



A mí no me tienes que convencer de las ventajas del oro. Tengo proporcionalmente bastante más de lo que se aconseja tener.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Jul 2021)

Buenos días.

Me hacen gracia estos artículos:








La transición energética peligra ante el incremento de la demanda de metales


Tras décadas de acuerdos no vinculantes y medidas insuficientes, por fin se ha puesto en marcha la carrera para alcanzar una economía cero emisiones. En el último año, se han aprobado leyes o anunciado compromisos con el objetivo de impulsar el uso de energías limpias, algo a lo que las empresas...



www.eleconomista.es





Dan pistas de hacia donde nos dirigimos (de manera muy tenue) pero te invitan a comprar cosas que no están al alcance de cualquiera y, por otro lado, no te animan a invertir en otras cosas que si lo están.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Jul 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me hacen gracia estos artículos:
> 
> ...



Sí, nos dirigimos hacia una demanda cada vez más alta de metales junto, a su vez, a una escasez cada vez mayor (cosa lógica siendo estos unos materiales necesarios para la construcción del 'nuevo mundo', y finitos), la cual cosa debería hacer aumentar el precio de los metales cada vez más.


----------



## Lego. (4 Jul 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> A mí no me tienes que convencer de las ventajas del oro. Tengo proporcionalmente bastante más de lo que se aconseja tener.



No era un consejo, sólo un comentario.




Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> El dinero negro no se diferencia del "normal". Puedes comprar muchísimas cosas con dinero negro como compras con dinero "blanco" en efectivo, porque es legal poseer dinero fiat. Dime cómo vas a mover oro (o platos de mesa con el oso yogui), si está prohibido tener oro (o platos de mesa con el oso yogui). ¿En círculos de personas conocidas? Muy limitado. ¿Te vas a arriesgar a ir ofreciéndolo por ahí, como quien vende hachís en la plaza de Lavapiés?



Habrá maneras, seguro. Es como el agua abriéndose camino. Y si hay presión, avanza con más fuerza. Por ejemplo, En ese futuro hipotético, seguro que ese chino que ahora es dueño de media costa me haría un buen precio por esa casa tan chula si yo le dijese en qué sitio exacto del lago se me cayó aquella bolsa de monedas. Él tiene mil maneras de sacarla a su país, donde es legal.

Pero lo que qería decir es que el oro seguirá valiendo lo que vale. Perderás un % por clandestinidad, asumir riesgos, o tendrás que esperar, por supuesto. Pero mantendrá o aumentará su valor. En cambio, si te digitalizan la moneda de cambio, y esto es un plan anunciado oficialmente casi, los billetes tienen los días contados. Y los ahorros digitales serán eso, digitales.

Para mi es una diferencia tan grande que separa categorías diferentes, fíjate. Eso es lo que quiero decir.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jul 2021)

Creo que han cambiado los tiempos y la gente ya no es tan patriótica, A muchos de nosotros les dices de entregar tan solo una Monedita y ya nos pensamos cambiar de país. Así que se anden con cuidado que el mundo es grande y les dejamos con la sonrisa a medias


paraisofiscal dijo:


> Cualquier inversor en metales preciosos tiene entre unos de sus miedos la posibilidad de confiscación de sus reservas en metal por parte del Estado. Buscamos al invertir en oro un seguro antes crisis monetarias y económicas, pero nos podemos encontrar que termine siendo una de esas crisis la que nos arrebate el ahorro que hemos destinado a protegernos de ella.
> 
> Aquellos acostumbrados a invertir en acciones o inmuebles pueden considerar la confiscación como algo absurdo, pero ha sucedido en el pasado un número suficiente de ocasiones como para mantener cierta preocupación en momentos como el actual donde los niveles insostenibles de deuda, el gasto rampante de los gobiernos y la inyección monetaria puesta en macha por parte de los bancos centrales puede llegar a estar sembrando la semilla de la próxima gran crisis. *Cuando el gobierno desea apoderarse del ahorro de los ciudadanos no tiene necesidad de confiscar activos como bonos, acciones o cuentas de ahorro puesto que puede hacerlo a través de devaluaciones monetarias de forma indirecta.* Pero cuando los momentos son de extrema gravedad los gobiernos en el pasado han requerido a sus ciudadanos la entrega de sus inversiones en oro (el único activo que ha sido incapaz de controlar a lo largo de la historia al no ser pasivo de nadie).
> 
> ...


----------



## AU10KAG1K (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## jaimito2 (4 Jul 2021)

Pregunta para los gurús del foro.
Para cuando las onzas de plata a 30 euros?


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Habrá maneras, seguro. Es como el agua abriéndose camino. Y si hay presión, avanza con más fuerza. Por ejemplo, En ese futuro hipotético, seguro que ese chino que ahora es dueño de media costa me haría un buen precio por esa casa tan chula si yo le dijese en qué sitio exacto del lago se me cayó aquella bolsa de monedas. Él tiene mil maneras de sacarla a su país, donde es legal.



Es decir, el escenario de ofrecer hachís en la plaza de Lavapiés, confiando en que no se lo ofrezcas a la persona equivocada.

Ese chino puede tener problemas con Hacienda, o con la policía, y ofrecerles tu cabeza, o te puede dar el palo con gente chunga que para él sea normal tratar. ¿Dónde harás las transacciones? ¿En un banco con cámaras, o centro comercial con circuito cerrado de TV, como hacemos ahora? ¿Crees que alguien se va a prestar a ser grabado haciendo una actividad ilegal? Y si el dinero se digitaliza, ¿cómo va a justificar ese gasto? (y tú ese ingreso) ¿Vas a materializar cada venta que quieras hacer comprando con descuento un apartamento, un coche o cosas así?

Francamente, llega un momento en el que ponerse de frente al Estado no me parece buena idea. Y ese momento es el momento en el que el Estado se pone chungo porque el tío Sam really needs you.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jul 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Creo que han cambiado los tiempos y la gente ya no es tan patriótica, A muchos de nosotros les dices de entregar tan solo una Monedita y ya nos pensamos cambiar de país. Así que se anden con cuidado que el mundo es grande y les dejamos con la sonrisa a medias



Antes no sabía si te referías a moverte a otro país para efectuar una venta, o si querías decir esto que acabas de decir, por eso no te he contestado, porque, bueno, puede ser un gran coñazo, pero efectivamente te puedes ir a Francia o a Alemania a vender monedas (si es que allí tampoco es ilegal, claro). Pero si de lo que hablas es de irte del país... bueno, si estás jubilado, o te puedes permitir perder el trabajo (si no teletrabajas), o si lo que tienes en oro te da para vivir el resto de tu vida, pues bueno. Si no, pues ya me dirás.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jul 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Antes no sabía si te referías a moverte a otro país para efectuar una venta, o si querías decir esto que acabas de decir, por eso no te he contestado, porque, bueno, puede ser un gran coñazo, pero efectivamente te puedes ir a Francia o a Alemania a vender monedas (si es que allí tampoco es ilegal, claro). Pero si de lo que hablas es de irte del país... bueno, si estás jubilado, o te puedes permitir perder el trabajo (si no teletrabajas), o si lo que tienes en oro te da para vivir el resto de tu vida, pues bueno. Si no, pues ya me dirás.



Por suerte no dependo de ningún país en particular


----------



## antorob (4 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


>



Hola Muttley.

Si no te importa prefiero contestarte en este "canal".

Primero, enhorabuena por este video y todos los demás. Francamente a cual más interesante.

Estoy con Fernando que te ha debido llevar bastante trabajo, este video en particular.

La parte más interesante está al final, por lo que quitando los seguidores de tu canal o los de este hilo, es probable que la gente no termine. Por experiencia propia, los informes o videos largos, son "agotadores" si los lee o ve, personas que no les interesa especialmente el tema.

Aún así, espectacular la entrada para poner en valor, lo metales preciosos en cuanto a su escasez y a su equivalencia en valor energético.

El problema es que el punto de partida es correcto pero la conclusión tiene algún defecto. Si el coste energético de extraer oro se pudiera asociar a su precio en onzas-dólares, el coste en dólares de extraer el oro sería también elevado y además habría que sumar mano de obra, costes financieros, etc, por lo que la equivalencia final debe tener algún "fallo". Los cálculos para las empresas son sencillos. Gasto tantos barriles cada semestre o trimestre multiplicado por el valor del barril y obtengo el coste en dólares de la parte energética, separando la parte de petróleo de la parte de electricidad.

Como al realizar las equivalencias colocas la tabla en función de precios de petróleo de referencia desde los 30$, el valor energético por onza es demasiado alto, cuando lo comparamos con el valor real en dólares. 

No he entrado en el informe de Alicia Valero para ver la discrepancia y por supuesto no he hecho los cálculos, pero algo no debe estar bien. Luego en plan puntilloso (que ya comentas que estas aproximando para la plata y el platino, no merece la pena entrar en este tema), separar el valor energético del barril de petróleo respecto del gasto eléctrico, porque no son iguales en consumo en una mina, aunque para tu ejemplo y lo que pretendes es mas que suficiente. 

*La mejor aproximación estaría en sustituir el barril de petróleo por trabajo hombre hora . Aquí si se vería la potencia descomunal del petróleo, pero esa comparativa está desvirtuada por un precio del petróleo ridículo. No puede ser que un litro de petróleo, sin impuestos, no llegue 0,30 euros.* 

Su verdadero precio debería ser más de 10 veces el actual. 

Aunque no diga nada, veo todos tus videos.

Enhorabuena.

Sigo escaso de tiempo, pero si encuentras errada mi respuesta intentaré verificar los cálculos, por si el error es mío. 

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> El problema es que el punto de partida es correcto pero la conclusión tiene algún defecto. Si el coste energético de extraer oro se pudiera asociar a su precio en onzas-dólares, el coste en dólares de extraer el oro sería también elevado y además habría que sumar mano de obra, costes financieros, etc, por lo que la equivalencia final debe tener algún "fallo". Los cálculos para las empresas son sencillos. Gasto tantos barriles cada semestre o trimestre multiplicado por el valor del barril y obtengo el coste en dólares de la parte energética, separando la parte de petróleo de la parte de electricidad.



Pienso igual, hay algún error (no sabría decir dónde) ya que si fuese así apenas habría minas rentables. Minar por encima del precio de mercado sólo es posible con subvenciones. Eso parece que es lo que ha hecho China para lograr ser la mayor productora de oro del mundo. Supongo que tendrían en cuenta otros factores aparte de la rentabilidad.

Respecto al vídeo, estoy de acuerdo en que los metales en forma monetaria contienen parte de la energía que ha costado su prospección, minado y refinado. Una onza existente supone un ahorro energético respecto a producir una onza similar, un ahorro energético en manos de su dueño que se mantiene en el tiempo. 

Pero no creo que pueda hacerse equivalencias de precio respecto al coste energético de producir los diferentes metales preciosos. Precisamente, el hecho de que no se degraden con el tiempo, hace que prácticamente toda la producción histórica siga disponible a un coste energético ya asumido anteriormente. 

La energía expresada en julios no se "conserva" si no que es utilizada para conseguir recursos. La diferencia está en la durabilidad de los diferentes recursos. Los productos perecederos requieren constantes inputs de energía, otros productos duran años y finalmente los metales preciosos son prácticamente eternos una vez se ha realizado el input de energía para producirlos. Esto les concede unas propiedades únicas que son perfectas para ser utilizadas como medida de valor del resto de materiales de menor durabilidad y que, por lo tanto, requieren imputs de energía cada cierto tiempo en función de lo perecederos que sean.

En mi opinión, todos los materiales de la naturaleza tienen valor intrínseco derivado de sus propiedades únicas e insustituibles. Otra cosa diferente es que no se sepan aprovechar y por tanto apreciar, en función del grado de desarrollo de las diferentes sociedades. En el caso de los metales preciosos, han sido apreciados desde muy antiguo por todo tipo de sociedades.

@Muttley buenos tus vídeos! Tengo política de no suscribirme a vídeos de YouTube pero los sigo todos. Sigue así, espero que tengas mucho éxito con tu canal.

Un saludo!


----------



## Lego. (4 Jul 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Es decir, el escenario de ofrecer hachís en la plaza de Lavapiés, confiando en que no se lo ofrezcas a la persona equivocada.
> 
> Ese chino puede tener problemas con Hacienda, o con la policía, y ofrecerles tu cabeza, o te puede dar el palo con gente chunga que para él sea normal tratar. ¿Dónde harás las transacciones? ¿En un banco con cámaras, o centro comercial con circuito cerrado de TV, como hacemos ahora? ¿Crees que alguien se va a prestar a ser grabado haciendo una actividad ilegal? Y si el dinero se digitaliza, ¿cómo va a justificar ese gasto? (y tú ese ingreso) ¿Vas a materializar cada venta que quieras hacer comprando con descuento un apartamento, un coche o cosas así?
> 
> Francamente, llega un momento en el que ponerse de frente al Estado no me parece buena idea. Y ese momento es el momento en el que el Estado se pone chungo porque el tío Sam really needs you.



Estás haciendo trampa, asumiendo que todo el mundo es idiota y lo vendería como si vendiese hachis a desconocidos en la Plaza Mayor. Y eso que justo improvisé un ejemplo en el que no hay transacción física que grabar "le digo dónde se me cayó una bolsa con monedas", no es un comprador anónimo, es el chino rico de tu comarca, no recibe nada hasta que yo tengo lo mío amarrado (la casa a precio mínimo legal registrada a mi nombre) o lo que sea.

Solo es un ejemplo improvisado de una situación hipotética. El caso es que he admitido desde el primer momento que la clandestinidad implicará riesgos, molestias y pérdidas, pero con no ser del todo gilipollas ya puedes minimizarlos lo suficiente. Eres tú el que está empecinado en que no, nada, nunca, será absolutamente imposible, cuando la historia y la experiencia nos dice que cuando algo tiene que emerger, emerge de una forma u otra. Pues vale. No se pueden rebatir hipótesis sobre hipótesis.

También puedes sacarlo tú del país a ún sitio donde sea legal. El dinero necesario para jubilarte ocupa medio litro. De nuevo (que te veo venir) no se trata de meterlo en una maleta facturada a que te lo confisquen en un aeropuerto. Tendrás que pensarlo bien, pero sacar medio litro NO es una tarea imposible.

Y también puedes esperar. Sería raro que una prohibición así durase mucho tiempo. ¿O van a prohibir también la joyería? No, esas cosas se hacen en las transiciones, mantenerlo indefinidamente así, clandestino, implica muchas contradicciones y muchas presas y vigilancias que mantener. Y los ricos querrán poder hacer uso de su oro.

Además, es que si hiciesen eso mucho tiempo, verían como todo ese oro oculto emerge EN OTROS PAÍSES, que es justo lo que quieren evitar.

En definitiva, que no me bajo de la burra. Si llegase una venta obligatoria del oro particular, y el precio que ofrece el Estado es ridículo, un robo, es mejor no entregarlo y capear el temporal. Y creo que es lo que hará la mayoría de los apes.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Estás haciendo trampa, asumiendo que todo el mundo es idiota y lo vendería como si vendiese hachis a desconocidos en la Plaza Mayor. Y eso que justo improvisé un ejemplo en el que no hay transacción física que grabar "le digo dónde se me cayó una bolsa con monedas", no es un comprador anónimo, es el chino rico de tu comarca, no recibe nada hasta que yo tengo lo mío amarrado (la casa a precio mínimo legal registrada a mi nombre) o lo que sea.
> 
> Solo es un ejemplo improvisado de una situación hipotética. El caso es que he admitido desde el primer momento que la clandestinidad implicará riesgos, molestias y pérdidas, pero con no ser del todo gilipollas ya puedes minimizarlos lo suficiente. Eres tú el que está empecinado en que no, nada, nunca, será absolutamente imposible, cuando la historia y la experiencia nos dice que cuando algo tiene que emerger, emerge de una forma u otra. Pues vale. No se pueden rebatir hipótesis sobre hipótesis.



Te estás equivocando. No tengo ningún interés en tener razón, más bien estaría encantado de que fuera todo lo contrario. Tengo que recordar que tengo bastante de mi capital en oro físico. Prefiero haber acertado cuando decidí hacerlo, y no tener que entregarle mi oro al Estado, a tener razón en una discusión en un foro con alguien a quien ni siquiera conozco, puedes estar seguro. Ni hago trampa, ni trato de hacerte líos. Digo lo que pienso, sintiéndolo mucho. Si te lo tomas de otra manera el problema es solo tuyo. 



> Y también puedes esperar. Sería raro que una prohibición así durase mucho tiempo. ¿O van a prohibir también la joyería? No, esas cosas se hacen en las transiciones, mantenerlo indefinidamente así, clandestino, implica muchas contradicciones y muchas presas y vigilancias que mantener. Y los ricos querrán poder hacer uso de su oro.
> 
> Además, es que si hiciesen eso mucho tiempo, verían como todo ese oro oculto emerge EN OTROS PAÍSES, que es justo lo que quieren evitar.



Esto ya me gusta más. Solo por curiosidad, por si tú o alguien más sabe la respuesta. ¿Cuánto duró la prohibición de tener oro en EEUU? 


> En definitiva, que no me bajo de la burra. Si llegase una venta obligatoria del oro particular, y el precio que ofrece el Estado es ridículo, un robo, es mejor no entregarlo y capear el temporal. Y creo que es lo que hará la mayoría de los apes.



El precio que te ofrecería el Estado sería el precio de mercado en ese momento.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (4 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Las limitaciones a la posesión de oro en EE. UU. quedaron derogadas definitivamente en 1974 mediante una nueva ley promulgada por el presidente Gerald Ford, permitiendo a los particulares poseer oro en cantidades indeterminadas, ya sea en monedas, en bruto, o en certificados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



41 años de prohibición. Muy tranquilizador...

Gracias por la información.


----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2021)

Gracias @antorob y @spielzug.
Yo tengo que admitir que me he quedado sorprendido con el resultado.
Me parece brutal.
El artículo lo he seguido y más allá de la curva (que es la que marcan los autores y no tengo los datos para ver si la aproximación es buena o mala) parece que es consistente:

1-Escogen un número suficiente de minas de todo tipo: open pit y subterráneas.
2-Escogen no solo un año. Cada punto en la gráfica es una mina-año con lo que tiene en consideración la progresión de consumo energético de cada una de las minas de la serie.
3- Luego está el input de 5grs/ton. Mínima para subterránea y muy maxima pats open pit. Según la gráfica de las bolas, Practicamente todas las minas se encuentran entre 0 y 7 cualquiera que sea. ”Enchufo” 5 como “media”.

…y el resultado es cuánto menos extravagante. 

@Spielzeug. Así es. Yo de hecho tengo mi “teoría” que la onza de oro/plata es reserva de energía así como reserva de valor. Es decir: energía en mano.
Esa onza representa la energía empleada (humana incluida). 
Sin embargo, una acción de una empresa es un IOU energético, es decir, mide la expectativa de uso energético para generar valor futuro. (Considero la energía que la empresa va a usar en su negocio para alcanzar beneficios crecientes o mayor energía).


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Jul 2021)

__





WGC: Goldbestände der Zentralbanken Thailand stockt massiv auf


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte am Freitag die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Mai 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 05.07.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Variación de las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales en el mes de mayo:

Compran:

-Tailandia + 46,7 toneladas
-Brasil +11,9 toneladas
-Turquia +8,6 toneladas y +4,8 de los bancos comerciales
-Kazajistan +5,3 toneladas
-Polonia +1,9 toneladas
-Emiratos Árabes Unidos +1,6 toneladas
-India +0,9 toneladas
-Zambia +0,2 toneladas
-Serbia +0,2 toneladas
-Egipto +0,2 toneladas
-Malta +0,1 toneladas

Venden

-Uzbekistán -11,5 toneladas
-Kirguistán -4,5 toneladas
-Alemania -2 toneladas
-Mongolia -0,7 toneladas
-Filipinas -0,2 toneladas
-República Checa -0,1 toneladas


----------



## AU10KAG1K (5 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta claro quien compra y quien vende , en principio.
Si sumamos los importes de compra y restamos los importes de venta mes a mes, esta claro que hay un "deficit" brutal de los bancos centrales.
Se compra mucho mas de lo que se vende.
Esto nos lleva a que ese Oro de mas comprado deduzco que tiene que salir del mercado general, de las minas etc , esas famosas 2700-3000 toneladas de produccion anual.
Hasta aqui bien.
Pregunta? En esas toneladas de produccion anual ya se tiene en cuenta lo que produce China, Rusia etc y que no sale ya de sus fronteras? y si es asi, esas 3000 toneladas bajarian ya mucho, quizas a 2000 toneladas diponibles o menos. Aun asi cuadran lo numeros de ese deficit de los bancos Centrales de mes a mes, con lo que resta de produccion? la primera respuesta es que si, pero aqui faltaria añadir tema industrial, tema joyeria, tema inversion (monedas, lingotes etc), tema de Etf s en compras fisicas.... vamos que a mi no me salen los numeros.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## Cipotecon (5 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por fin han enviado la moneda, llega el jueves. Pues dos mesecitos de plazo.



Súbenos foto!


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Las filarmónicas que yo tengo van de manchas de leche hasta arriba así que no las recomiendo



Tengo una filarmónica de 2021 cubierta TOTALMENTE por marca de leche da ascazo y encima me la enviaron asi; les envíe un correo y tan panchos me contestaron que seguía teniendo 1oz de plata que era lo que importaba…


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Jul 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Como seminovato, aunque que llevo un año y medio comprando monedas de plata me gustaria que algun entendido me diera alguna respuesta:
> 
> Cual es el criterio de las tiendas en meter en capsulas las monedas que pides?
> 
> ...



Me parto… ajajaja pues no tiene sentido, yo pensaba que las proof venían no solo encapsuladas sino que venían en cápsulas especiales jodidamente difíciles de abrir..
La verdad que no entiendo que las metan en un tubo y las envíen encima 3… jajaja les enviaste un mail o llamaste?????


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un buen resumen para aquellos novatos que tienen prisa y pasan de leerse el hilo entero...



Muy bueno, ¿eres tú? Mis errores de los listados ahí solo:
1. Aborrezco todo lo que no sea 999.9 y me jode porque quería comprar soberanos ingleses.
2. Que se me va la cabeza jaja tiene razón que el oro y plata himnotizan y gasto mucho


----------



## Lego. (5 Jul 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> El precio que te ofrecería el Estado sería el precio de mercado en ese momento



Pues si ofreciesen el precio de hoy, es justo lo que yo llamaba "un precio ridículo, un robo" 





Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> 41 años de prohibición. Muy tranquilizador...
> 
> Gracias por la información.



Pero habría que saber cuánto duró la vigilancia. Igual levantaron la prohibición en 1971 porque hacía décadas que nadie cumplía ni hacía cumplir esa ley y necesitaron abolirla para legalizar sus propios trapicheos. Es muy típico ( ;


----------



## Furillo (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## timi (5 Jul 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com









__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (5 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


>



@Muttley estaba mirando los números que publican en el artículo y se me está quedando el culo torcido. Viendo la siguiente gráfica



lo que están diciendo es que el orden de magnitud es de 10^5 GJ por tonelada; es decir, 100.000 GJ/t. En el vídeo has calculado 108,26 GJ/t. Cómo has llegado a ese número?
He probado a meter los 5g/t de promedio en la fórmula para la y = 169.630 *x^-0.275 y te salen 108964 GJ.


----------



## Cipotecon (5 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La intencion, al menos por parte de China, es que su yuan digital se pueda usar fuera de sus fronteras para pagos cotidianos. Sea cierto o no, esta posbilidad supongo que ha sido una de las principales motivaciones para que el resto se hayan puesto a la carrera a sacar sus propias divisas digitales (no son criptomonedas tipo BTC por si queda alguna duda).
> 
> Es un nuevo formato que permite que el banco central pueda monitorear parte de las transacciones (o todas segun se diseñe). En el caso de China, principalmente se usaran los medios de pago digitales a traves de movil ya existentes y muy extendidos entre la poblacion.El banco central chino da permiso a los operadores a cambio de depositar la cantidad de reservas necesarias para el volumen de pagos que procesen (la clave está en saber qué es lo que acepta como reserva, no he encontrado informacion al respecto)
> 
> ...



blanco y en botella porque estos países se están cargando bien, volvemos al patrón oro y maricon el último.


----------



## Muttley (5 Jul 2021)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> @Muttley estaba mirando los números que publican en el artículo y se me está quedando el culo torcido. Viendo la siguiente gráfica
> Ver archivo adjunto 704268
> 
> 
> ...



He interpretado que no es 169.630 sino 169,630 por eso los 108, pico GJ
Por privado @antorob me ha dicho que el eje de ordenadas podría ser consumo de energía por tonelada FINA. 
Yo he interpretado que la t del eje de abscisas y ordenadas es la misma, es decir ton de mena. 
Como dice Antonio el número resultante quedaría más arregladito….pero desde luego vaya usted a saber.


----------



## Lego. (5 Jul 2021)

Os leo y voy a dar una opinión que nadie me ha pedido.


Una cosa es valorar un metal según la energía consumida para extrarlo y refinarlo. Cosa que me parece cabal pero incompleta, porque no tiene en cuenta la escasez. Por ejemplo, también consume mucha energía obtener, yo que sé, hierro, o plomo, y no tiene un valor proporcional.

Y otra muy diferente es considerarlo por eso "reserva de energía". Francamente, creo que eso es liarse. NO puedes sacar energía de un krugerrand. No arde ni reacciona químicamente. Justo dos cualidades que lo cualifican como el mejor dinero.

El hecho de que se necesite tanta energía para obtenerlo es otra de esas cualidades. Digamos que es un multiplicador de la escasez. Hay cosas muy escasas que no necesitas mucha energía para obtener.

En resumen:

Que necesite tanta energía ayuda a que el oro sea el mejor dinero -> Ser el mejor dinero lo convierte en reserva de VALOR.

Pero NO es una reserva de energía. Es, al contrario, un sumidero, energía sacada fuera del "pool termodinámico" por entendernos de alguna manera.

PS: Aunque, como reserva de Valor que es, siempre podrás intecambiarlo por energía, si es energía lo que necesitas. O por un techo, o comida, un coche o un viaje a Disneylandia. Por cualquier bien esencial o hedonista. Digamos que "reserva de valor" significa "Reserva genérica" o "Reserva comodín".


----------



## IvanRios (6 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Tengo una filarmónica de 2021 cubierta TOTALMENTE por marca de leche da ascazo y encima me la enviaron asi; les envíe un correo y tan panchos me contestaron que seguía teniendo 1oz de plata que era lo que importaba…



A lo cuál se les podría responder (teniendo presente que la tienda no tiene responsabilidad sobre el asunto, claro): "¿y para qué cojones vamos a comprar monedas bullion que al cabo de poco salen manchas feas que joden la moneda y pagando un premium si lo que importa, como dicen, es el valor de plata y esta se puede conseguir más o menos a precio spot comprando moneda vieja?" ¿No ven ustedes que lo que me están diciendo es que es absurdo comprar moneda bullion?"


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jul 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Pregunta? En esas toneladas de produccion anual ya se tiene en cuenta lo que produce China, Rusia etc y que no sale ya de sus fronteras? y si es asi, esas 3000 toneladas bajarian ya mucho, quizas a 2000 toneladas diponibles o menos. Aun asi cuadran lo numeros de ese deficit de los bancos Centrales de mes a mes, con lo que resta de produccion? la primera respuesta es que si, pero aqui faltaria añadir tema industrial, tema joyeria, tema inversion (monedas, lingotes etc), tema de Etf s en compras fisicas.... vamos que a mi no me salen los numeros.



Lo que muestra el informe del World Gold Council son las reservas oficiales de oro, no su procedencia. Dependiendo de países, posiblemente procedan de la producción nacional si el banco central se dedica a comprar parte o toda la producción nacional. Por ejemplo, Zambia acaba de sumar 0,2 toneladas después de anunciar que el banco central compraría parte de la producción nacional. Otros países como Tailandia con casi 100 toneladas compradas en los dos últimos meses no produce oro por lo que posiblemente acuda a los mercados internacionales.

Las reservas oficiales no quiere decir mucho ya que hay países cuyo banco central compra la producción nacional y no aparece en los balances ya que es "ocultada" en el sistema financiero u otros organismos estatales. Es el caso de China y Rusia que podrían reportar grandes aumentos de las reservas "oficiales" transfiriendo el oro al banco central.

En el caso de Rusia, hace poco anuncio que su fondo estatal compraría oro que no sería de la producción interna. Ahora anuncia nuevas compras de oro y divisas:









Russian finance ministry to buy $4 bln worth of gold, FX in July


Kitco News collects and features the top financial, economic and geopolitical news from around the world. Kitco's aggregated sources include some of the top newswires in the world including the Association Press, Canadian Press, Japanese Economic Newswire, and United Press International.



www.kitco.com





Supongo que tampoco será de producción interna ya que la idea de fondo es devaluar el dólar frente al oro.


----------



## Lego. (6 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> A lo cuál se les podría responder (teniendo presente que la tienda no tiene responsabilidad sobre el asunto, claro): "¿y para qué cojones vamos a comprar monedas bullion que al cabo de poco salen manchas feas que joden la moneda y pagando un premium si lo que importa, como dicen, es el valor de plata y esta se puede conseguir más o menos a precio spot comprando moneda vieja?" ¿No ven ustedes que lo que me están diciendo es que es absurdo comprar moneda bullion?"



Y te contestan: "Si no se hiciese moneda nueva la plata vieja sería más escasa que el oro. Además, piense vd. que esas monedas viejas en su día fueron nuevas y seguramente tuvieron manchas. "


----------



## IvanRios (6 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Y te contestan: "Si no se hiciese moneda nueva la plata vieja sería más escasa que el oro. Además, piense vd. que esas monedas viejas en su día fueron nuevas y seguramente tuvieron manchas. "



"Pues mire usted: las manchas de leche de las monedas viejas que usted menciona por arte de magia desaparecieron porque no tengo un solo karlillo o duro con ese tipo de mancha artificial (en los karillos nunca aparecieron, y en los duros no lo puedo asegurar pues yo no estaba en vida). ¿Me está diciendo pues que las feas y abundantes manchas de leche de sus monedas bullion también desaparecerán por arte de magia o será que estas monedas viejas nunca las tuvieron?"


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Pero NO es una reserva de energía. Es, al contrario, energía sacada fuera del "pool termodinámico" por entendernos de alguna manera



Es el único material que una vez gastada la energía en extraerlo, refinarlo y darle forma, en principio, no es necesario volver a gastar energía en el. No hay otro material o producto similar. Otros materiales o productos se degradan y es necesario volver a gastar energía en producirlos.

Energía y tiempo, la escasez de ambas determinan el diferente valor que otorgamos a las diferentes cosas del mundo que nos rodea. En un mundo de bienes escasos y perecederos, un material imperecedero adquiere una relevancia fundamental como referencia de valor para el resto de productos que requieren constantes imputs de energía y tiempo.

Entendiendo esto, es imposible pensar en cualquier producto digital como reserva valor en el tiempo ya que requieren constantes imputs de energía para poder existir virtualmente y, además, necesitan un consenso social sobre la utilidad o necesidad de dedicar tiempo y energía en producirlos.


----------



## Lego. (6 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> "Pues mire usted: las manchas de leche de las monedas viejas que usted menciona por arte de magia desaparecieron porque no tengo un solo karlillo o duro con ese tipo de mancha artificial. ¿Me está diciendo pues que las feas y abundantes manchas de leche de sus monedas bullion también desaparecerán por arte de magia o será que estas monedas viejas nunca las tuvieron?"





oye, pues es una buena pregunta. Nunca he tenido una moneda con esas manchas, así que ni idea. ¿Cómo evoluciona con el tiempo? Quiero decir, si le salen manchas y simplemente las dejas ahí, que se vaya oxidando, ¿permanece blanca mucho tiempo?

Otra pregunta que me surge es si la pátina aparece igual aunque la moneda esté sin circular y sellada herméticamente. ¿ Es decir, ¿La pátina "buena" es resultado del manoseo y la exposición a la luz y el aire o surge también en entorno "aséptico"?


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jul 2021)

Ahora mismo hemos vuelto a superar los 1800 dólares la onza... a ver si se anima


----------



## Pintxen (6 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> oye, pues es una buena pregunta. Nunca he tenido una moneda con esas manchas, así que ni idea. ¿Cómo evoluciona con el tiempo? Quiero decir, si le salen manchas y simplemente las dejas ahí, que se vaya oxidando, ¿permanece blanca mucho tiempo?
> 
> Otra pregunta que me surge es si la pátina aparece igual aunque la moneda esté sin circular y sellada herméticamente. ¿ Es decir, ¿La pátina "buena" es resultado del manoseo y la exposición a la luz y el aire o surge también en entorno "aséptico"?



Alguna vez se ha comentado en este mismo hilo que las manchas de leche son producidas por algún producto utilizado al fabricarlas, algún lubricante o así. No confundir con la pátina que va adquiriendo la plata al reaccionar químicamente con los distintos elementos del ambiente, sobre todo el azufre.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> A lo cuál se les podría responder (teniendo presente que la tienda no tiene responsabilidad sobre el asunto, claro): "¿y para qué cojones vamos a comprar monedas bullion que al cabo de poco salen manchas feas que joden la moneda y pagando un premium si lo que importa, como dicen, es el valor de plata y esta se puede conseguir más o menos a precio spot comprando moneda vieja?" ¿No ven ustedes que lo que me están diciendo es que es absurdo comprar moneda bullion?"



Pues si, a veces pienso que lo mas inteligente seria comprar lingotes tochos en plan de 1kg en vez de eso en monedas,


L'omertá dijo:


> Insisto:
> 
> Si queréis saber a qué se juega es obligatorio ver, al menos, la primera mitad de este video del amigo @Muttley. Una vez entendido esto muy bobo se tiene que ser para no comprender.



buen vídeo eres tú?


----------



## IvanRios (6 Jul 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Pues si, a veces pienso que lo mas inteligente seria comprar lingotes tochos en plan de 1kg en vez de eso en monedas,
> 
> buen vídeo eres tú?



Lingotes no, moneda vieja a precio spot o en su momento karlillos.


----------



## IvanRios (7 Jul 2021)

How Much Silver Is Left In The World, Will We Run Out, & What Happens If We Do? - Better Meets Reality


How much silver is left in the world (resources & reserves), whether we might run out, what might happen if we do, & more




bettermeetsreality.com





Some estimates indicate that we could run out of silver somewhere between 2028 and 2033


----------



## MIP (7 Jul 2021)

Artículo de 1980 (en inglés) sobre la “Caza (Hunt) de la plata”, refiriéndose a la epopeya de los Hunt. 



https://s3.amazonaws.com/camppictures/CampArchive/Economy/Hunt%20For%20Silver.pdf


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> How Much Silver Is Left In The World, Will We Run Out, & What Happens If We Do? - Better Meets Reality
> 
> 
> How much silver is left in the world (resources & reserves), whether we might run out, what might happen if we do, & more
> ...



A mí me vendría mejor que se retrasara a partir de 2040 para poder hacer un buen fondo de pensiones


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jul 2021)

Basilea III, entrará en vigor en UK el 1 de enero de 2022.

Segun Cava, es cuando tendrá efectos sobre el oro.




Lateral hasta 2022 para facilitar que los trileros vayan cerrando sus posiciones en oro papel.

A partir de 2022 se le dejará más suelto


----------



## MM Trainer (8 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Os leo y voy a dar una opinión que nadie me ha pedido.
> 
> 
> Una cosa es valorar un metal según la energía consumida para extrarlo y refinarlo. Cosa que me parece cabal pero incompleta, porque no tiene en cuenta la escasez. Por ejemplo, también consume mucha energía obtener, yo que sé, hierro, o plomo, y no tiene un valor proporcional.
> ...



Toda la razón. Sería como decir que un Bitcoin es reserva de energía porque cuesta mucha electricidad hacerlo.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Jul 2021)

*Vamos a notar pronto la escasez de minerales*

Alicia Valero, 43 años, profesora de Ingeniería Mecánica de la Universidad de Zaragoza, alerta sobre el consumo insostenible de recursos y minerales, que está alcanzando crecimientos exponenciales. Valero indica que muchos de estos minerales han podido superar ya su pico de extracción. Junto con su padre, Antonio Valero, catedrático de Ingeniería Energética en la Universidad de Zaragoza, ha dado a conocer sus ideas en el libro_ Thanatia. Los límites minerales del planeta_(Icaria), en donde se llega a decir: «Si seguimos con este consumo desaforado e irreversible de materias primas no se podrá garantizar a la civilización actual más allá de un siglo de vida, más o menos dependiendo de los materiales que se consideren…”. Alicia Valero es la responsable del grupo de ecología industrial del Instituto CIRCE (Centro de Investigación de Recursos y Consumos Energéticos), y con ella hemos tenido esta conversación








*En el libro habláis de que la sociedad moderna depende de materiales y minerales que hoy en día cada vez son más escasos. ¿Vamos a notar pronto esa escasez?*
Sí. Y también hablamos de materiales que aún son abundantes pero que hemos extraído a grandes velocidades. Cada 25 años se duplica la extracción de cobre; por lo tanto, más tarde o más temprano vamos a notar esa escasez en el caso de cobre. Y desde luego hablamos de muchos minerales que ahora van a entrar en juego, y cuyas concentraciones son bajas en la corteza terrestre, para los que hay pocos yacimientos y que están concentrados en unos pocos países. Este es un problema muy grave, y ya lo estamos viendo.
*¿Dónde se percibe, cómo?*
Nos lo dicen cuando oímos hablar del problema que tenemos con el abastecimiento de los chips y de los semiconductores. Nos dicen que es algo coyuntural, pero este es un problema estructural, porque la demanda de estos recursos está aumentando de manera exponencial.
*¿Son las nuevas tecnologías las que nos hacen depender de minerales que son muy escasos?*
Cuando queremos fabricar un aerogenerador, levantar una planta fotovoltaica o montar un vehículo eléctrico entra en juego prácticamente toda la tabla periódica. Hablamos del cobalto o del litio para las baterías, por ejemplo. Todos estos son elementos muy escasos en la naturaleza y, además, están concentrados en muy pocos países. Así, todo el mundo depende de estos países y de lo que produzcan los pocos yacimientos que hay. En el caso de la energía fotovoltaica, los nuevos modelos, que han conseguido eficiencias más elevadas, o mejores prestaciones, que las del silicio, requieren, además de cobre y plata, indio galio, selenio, telurio y cadmio. Todas las energías renovables necesitan elementos no frecuentes en la naturaleza.
*Entramos en una nueva dimensión…*
Yo diría que ahora todo esto cobra una multidimensión porque mientras antes estábamos prácticamente dependiendo de los combustibles fósiles, ahora vamos a tener una multidependencia de casi todos los elementos de la tabla periódica. Es lo que estamos viendo con la fabricación de vehículos. Vemos que las fábricas se tienen que parar durante meses y meses porque falta un determinado chip. ¿Y por qué pasa? Pues porque ese chip está sujeto a una demanda brutal, depende de materiales que son escasos y las fábricas no dan abasto. Eso es lo que está sucediendo
*Son materiales muy poco familiares para la gran mayoría de ciudadanos: itrio, escandio, neodimio, disprosio…Son materiales que forman parte de lo que se conoce como tierras raras…*
Sí, son nombres raros pero estoy convencida de que aquí a poco tiempo van a resultar tan familiares como el hierro o el cobre.
*¿En qué ámbitos son especialmente necesarios estos materiales raros?*
Son necesarios en la producción de energía renovable, pero en general en toda la electrónica. Y si estamos diciendo que vamos a transitar hacia una economía descarbonizada, es decir, basada en renovables y digitalizada, eso significa que vamos a tener que utilizar todos esos elementos.

*Dice que otro problema es que estos materiales están controlados en gran parte por China.*
China, en general, controla gran parte de todos estos elementos que van a ser esenciales; y no los controla únicamente porque tenga los yacimientos, sino que los controla porque tiene bajo su control los procesos de refinado de estos elementos. China, por ejemplo, no tiene yacimientos importantes de litio, pero o bien compra las minas que tienen el litio en Latinoamérica o Australia o bien compra el concentrado a estos países, lo refina y luego lo vende al resto del mundo. Por lo cual dependemos de China, sí o sí.
*China se ha apoderado de estos recursos futuros?, ¿es una estrategia planificada?*
Sí, sin duda. Desde el siglo pasado, China está haciendo una política de acaparamiento de toda la cadena de valor de las materias primas porque China es la fábrica del mundo. Realmente poco a poco se han quedado con el monopolio de las materias primas.
*¿En el caso de las tierras raras es lo mismo?*
Cuando hablamos de tierras raras hablamos de lo mismo. Las tierras raras son otro grupo de elementos que son escasos, las componen 17 elementos de la tabla periódica, y ahí encontramos el neodimio o el disprosio que has comentado antes, que son esenciales para los aerogeneradores.
*Dice que un coche convencional tiene 52 metales diferentes, no solo aluminio, acero o cobre. Nos ha preocupado hasta ahora más la posible falta de combustibles fósiles; el mundo de los minerales había quedado en la trastienda…*
Sí, es que un vehículo es una mina con ruedas. Antes, un vehículo era sobre todo acero y poco más. Los nuevos vehículos son ordenadores con muchísima electrónica y ahora, con las baterías para los vehículos eléctricos, todavía van a utilizar más materiales de valor estratégico y críticos.
*¿De qué manera se verá condicionado el vehículo eléctrico por estos materiales?*
Los fabricantes de vehículos están muy preocupados porque ya están viendo, sin pasar a la fase del vehículo eléctrico, los problemas de escasez de semiconductores, y eso va a ser el pan nuestro de cada día.
*¿Y en los teléfono inteligentes….?*
Exactamente lo mismo. Tienen electrónica y eso hace que sean muy vulnerables, están a merced de que terceros países puedan producir o si quieren producir. Poco a poco vamos a ver problemas de escasez.
*Dice en su libro que la producción de fertilizantes sintéticos depende directamente de una escasa roca fosfórica, y que en el Sahara Occidental se encuentra el grueso de las reservas de esa roca fosfórica. Lo dice justo cuando ha estallado de nuevo el conflicto con Marruecos con el problema del Sahara como telón de fondo…*
Los conflictos en el Sahara no son para _apoderarse_ del desierto, son por las reservas estratégicas que hay de fósforo, como ha habido conflictos por el petróleo en Oriente Próximo. Las reservas de roca fosfórica del Sahara Occidental son esenciales para la alimentación del mundo; es el oro verde. La materia prima del fósforo se utiliza como fertilizante. El mercado de los fertilizantes es alucinante. Hay barcos en medio del océano con cargas de ácido fosfórico y, según el precio, van a un puerto o se dirigen hacia otro. Eso ilustra lo estratégico que es el fósforo.
*Leo su libro y me hace pensar en Malthus y el reciente libro de Giorgos Kallis Límits. ¿Es actual Malthus?*
Cada vez son más actuales las teorías de Malthus, lo son. Él hablaba de recursos finitos referidos a la alimentación. Su argumento es que, si el Planeta es finito y la superficie del terreno es finita, tendremos problemas de alimentación. Luego, como sabemos, lo que ocurrió es que mejoraron las tecnologías, se produjo la revolución verde; y justamente, al introducirse fertilizantes en los campos, no se cumplieron esos vaticinios de Malthus.
En cualquier caso, están muy vigentes tanto las teorías de Malthus como las teorías de los límites del crecimiento del Club de Roma y sus autores (los Meadows) ya nos alertaron de que o se hace algo o vamos a colapsar.
*Pero los más tecnooptimistas dirán que los picos de producción de estos recursos aún no se han alcanzado. ¿Hay mucho tecnooptimismo?*
Pues sí, aunque cada vez hay menos tecnooptismistas. Llevamos analizando todo esto desde hace mas de 15 años y mi padre mucho más, 25 años.
*Usted y su padre han estudiado la misma disciplina…*
El empezó y yo continué con mi tesis. El comenzó con José Manuel Naredo hablando de límites; mi padre desde la termodinámica y Naredo desde la Economía retomando las tesis de Nicholas Georgescu-Roegen, expresada en _La ley de la entropía y el proceso económico._
*Leo a su padre: «si seguimos con este consumo desaforado e irreversible de materias primas no se podrá garantizar a la civilización actual más allá de un siglo de vida, más o menos dependiendo de los materiales que se consideren…”.*
Sí, coincido. Estamos alcanzando los picos de las materias primas. La era de la abundancia está llegando a su fin. Eso no quiere decir, ni mucho menos, que vayamos a morirnos todos; pero vamos ver cambios radicales de aquí a pocos años y tendremos que cuestionarnos las bases sobre las que nos hemos asentado.
*Y en cambio hay mucho desconocimiento de los materiales finitos…*
Efectivamente. Este es un asunto que empieza ahora a darse a conocer, a partir del problema de abastecimiento de los chips. Las políticas de descarbonización y de energías renovables están fundamentados en la idea de que existen infinitos recursos materiales para llevar a cabo estos planes; pero si se hacen números, no salen las cuentas…
*Pero una de las grandes recetas frente al cambio climático son las instalaciones de fuentes de energía renovable, ¿no?*
Es una receta central y necesaria; pero no puedes asumir que la economía va a seguir creciendo al 2% anual porque no hay recursos suficientes. Decimos sí a las renovables, pero se tiene que dar una reducción y se tiene que dar una reflexión sobre el hecho de que no podemos crecer a un ritmo del 2% anual.
*Estamos, pues, atrapados en un callejón sin salida. Si la descarbonización nos aboca a fomentar la renovables y estas hace un uso desproporcionado de materiales, ¿Qué solución ve?*
La salida es reducir, consumir menos. Y aquello que consumamos, hay que reutilizarlo tantas veces como sea posible…
*Leo: «nuestra civilización es incompatible con la vida en el planeta. Es imprescindible reivindicar alto y claro una gestión planetaria de las materias primas que nos permita vivir: a nosotros y a las generaciones futuras…”, dicen en el libro. También explica que la minería consume entre el 8 y el 10% de de la energía primaria en el mundo. Y que si vamos a una mayor dependencias de los minerales, este porcentaje aumentará.*
Sí, este porcentaje aumentará, porque la minería, para su extracción, se basa en combustibles fósiles. Si queremos más minerales y estos se extraen mayoritariamente con combustibles fósiles, no está claro que al final estas cifras de descarbonización sean reales porque no están teniendo en cuenta estas emisiones adicionales.
*Su libro se puede leer como una enmienda a la totalidad a la economía tal y como se entiende convencionalmente…*
Hay un capítulo más relacionado con la economía a petición del entrevistador, Adrián Almazán, en el que nosotros humildemente nos sumamos a la línea de pensamiento de Georgescu-Roegen. La contabilidad no se puede basar en indicadores monetarios porque el dinero son ‘papeles’ que hoy por hoy no tienen un respaldo físico; no hay ni siquiera el respaldo en oro. Se basa en la confianza de los mercados. Lo que decimos es que la economía tiene que basarse en datos físicos, y que tenga una base termodinánica porque cada acción económica lleva asociada una degradación de la naturaleza …
*¿Esto, traducido en términos políticos, es el decrecimiento?*
El decrecimiento es un movimiento importante que tiene varias vertientes; a mí no me gusta tampoco alinearme completamente con las tesis del decrecimiento porque tiene una serie de implicaciones con las que yo tampoco estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero sí comparto su espíritu. El decrecimiento dice que no se pude seguir creciendo ilimitadamente. Hay que reducir.
*¿Es un cambio filosófico?*
Sí, es un cambio filosófico y estructural porque hay contradicciones totales. Si tú tienes un accidente, el PIB sube; y si se da un incendio que causa daños, como está pasando en Canadá, probablemente, el balance que se presente establecerá un resultado positivo para la economía porque no se tiene en cuenta todas las externalidades asociadas a ese incendio. Mientras la economía no tenga en cuenta la degradación que comportan las acciones humanas sobre la naturaleza, vivirá de espaldas a la naturaleza y seguiremos extralimitándonos en la extracción de recursos.
*¿Hay que darle o ponerle un valor a los recursos naturales?, ¿esa es la solución?*
Nosotros lo que decimos es que debemos hacer una valoración en términos de indicadores físicos, evaluando lo que implica en términos energéticos…Si explotamos una mina debemos saber que eso implica que dentro de 25 años, es decir que las generaciones futuras, para extraer la misma cantidad de mineral que extraigamos hoy, tendrán que invertir digamos tres veces más energía, porque a medida que se reduce la concentración, el coste energético pero también el ambiental aumenta exponencialmente. El coste de reposición en términos físicos, al menos, debería estar incorporado en una contabilidad de la que hoy careemos.
*Hay quien ha propuesto convertir las tierras yermas del valle de Ebro, con viento y sol abundantes, en una gran plataforma de energías renovables. ¿Cómo lo ve?*
Yo no voy a negar que hay que descarbonizar la economía; hay que dejar de quemar combustibles fósiles y si estas fuentes renovables no afectan a cultivos ni a poblaciones cercanas, adelante. Pero hay que tener en cuenta el fin de vida de estas tecnologías para que cuando acaben su uso dentro de 20 ó 30 años, esos materiales se vuelvan a usar.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ¿Coyuntural?
> ¿Estructural?
> ¿Exponencial?
> 
> ...



Pues eso es justamente lo interesante, que estas son las tesis de 'los de arriba' (sean falsas o no). Aunque por otra parte, es bastante obvio que un sistema fundamentado en una falsa infinitud (como el que tenemos) en un planeta finito y por tanto con recursos finitos junto con un crecimiento exponencial de la población gracias al boom del petróleo, necesariamente se llegará a un punto de insostenibilidad (quien no quiera ver esto, allá él). 

En cualquier caso, y siendo estas las tesis de las élites, cabe preguntarse qué están diciendo dichas élites mafiosas y destructoras (ellas, no nosotros, ya que al final vivimos con el sistema que ellas han puesto porque les convenía). ¿Y qué nos están diciendo? Que somos demasiados en el planeta y que no va a haber recursos para tanta población, y que por tanto hay que cambiar de modo de vida (economía de la escasez) y reducir enormemente la población para posteriormente estabilizarla, y de ahí la plandemia. Porque la plandemia obedece a justamente todo esto. 

Estamos (están) en guerra contra la humanidad, por ser esta, según sus tesis, insostenible, y conviene saberlo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ¿Coyuntural?
> ¿Estructural?
> ¿Exponencial?
> 
> ...




Pues sí. 

¿ Como puedes eliminar en un tiempo record de 10 años con 

- La pobreza
- El hambre 
- Le enfermedad

y además hacerlo sin explotar el planeta, preservando sus recursos naturales?


Haced la ecuación los que seáis de matemáticas. Y solo cabe una respuesta: Eliminando literalmente a los pobres, a los hambrientos y a los enfermos. En ello están


----------



## L'omertá (8 Jul 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues sí.
> 
> ¿ Como puedes eliminar en un tiempo record de 10 años con
> 
> ...



O convirtiendo a los richo y normales en pobres, hambrientos y enfermos. Mierda para todos


----------



## IvanRios (8 Jul 2021)

Copiando a la FED. Devaluación del Fiat is coming...

* El BCE aprueba un cambio histórico en su objetivo de inflación para tener más flexibilidad frente a las crisis *

Álvaro Sánchez

 
El Banco Central Europeo ha emprendido este jueves el camino de la renovación, poniendo fin a 18 años de continuidad en su estrategia para lograr la estabilidad de precios. Tras dos grandes crisis en poco más de una década —una de raíz financiera y otra sanitaria—, que han puesto a prueba su capacidad para mantener a flote la zona euro, un complejo campo de operaciones formado por diecinueve países de intereses a menudo contrapuestos, la entidad ha llegado a la conclusión, tras una larga reflexión que ha durado año y medio, de que el mejor modo de cumplir con su mandato es flexibilizar su objetivo de inflación, por lo que ha decidido elevar su meta al 2% a medio plazo, dejando espacio para sobrepasar ese umbral “durante un periodo transitorio”. Deja así atrás su propósito de situarla “por debajo, pero cerca del 2%”, vigente hasta ahora


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jul 2021)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Toda la razón. Sería como decir que un Bitcoin es reserva de energía porque cuesta mucha electricidad hacerlo.



La solución a las baterías de litio.
Coches eléctricos con baterías de bitcoños.
La cuadratura del círculo.
Capaces son


----------



## estupeharto (8 Jul 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues sí.
> 
> ¿ Como puedes eliminar en un tiempo record de 10 años con
> 
> ...



A = Lab + (PCR)**n + TV + AsToms = 
C+O+V-(I+D) 

B = L+G+T+V+n(Hp)+MRN

A+B+Z = 1/2030 Po.M


----------



## Jebediah (8 Jul 2021)

No me dejan en paz. Me mandan _publi_ de que la "Completer" de 2oz de plata de las Queen Beasts acaba de salir. Otras 3 monedas que he tenido que comprar, espero que no saquen la _Completer Plus _que no me da para todo.

Edito: Ahora que lo pienso aún no he visto la Completer de plata de 10oz...


----------



## Muttley (8 Jul 2021)

Onzas balancín Mexico 
”La primera moneda bullion de la historia”


----------



## kikepm (8 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Vamos a notar pronto la escasez de minerales*
> 
> Alicia Valero, 43 años, profesora de Ingeniería Mecánica de la Universidad de Zaragoza, alerta sobre el consumo insostenible de recursos y minerales, que está alcanzando crecimientos exponenciales. Valero indica que muchos de estos minerales han podido superar ya su pico de extracción. Junto con su padre, Antonio Valero, catedrático de Ingeniería Energética en la Universidad de Zaragoza, ha dado a conocer sus ideas en el libro_ Thanatia. Los límites minerales del planeta_(Icaria), en donde se llega a decir: «Si seguimos con este consumo desaforado e irreversible de materias primas no se podrá garantizar a la civilización actual más allá de un siglo de vida, más o menos dependiendo de los materiales que se consideren…”. Alicia Valero es la responsable del grupo de ecología industrial del Instituto CIRCE (Centro de Investigación de Recursos y Consumos Energéticos), y con ella hemos tenido esta conversación
> 
> ...



Que desastre de artículo, y que desastre de ideología que sostiene esta ingeniera mecánica. Madre mía.

Yo creo que se equivoca en todo lo fundamental. No da una.


----------



## Manzano1 (8 Jul 2021)

Me gustaría que me recomendarías algún catálogo enfocado a ver las tiradas de monedas de 1 onza a nivel internacional, ¿tenéis world coins?, el uso principal va a ser para buscar las tiradas de onzas de plata desde los 90 en adelante, Britannia, arcas, panda..


----------



## FranMen (8 Jul 2021)

¿Has mirado numista?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Onzas balancín Mexico
> ”La primera moneda bullion de la historia”



Muy gostosas, yo tengo bastantes, aunque no del 49, sino del 78-80.


----------



## Muttley (8 Jul 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Que desastre de artículo, y que desastre de ideología que sostiene esta ingeniera mecánica. Madre mía.
> 
> Yo creo que se equivoca en todo lo fundamental. No da una.



Es la misma que hizo el estudio en el que se basa el episodio de la energía 



La descripción del problema de fondo es acertada.
La pega del artículo es su alineamiento políticamente correcto.
No habla de la energía nuclear. No habla de las subvenciones en base a deuda irrecuperable a renovables deficitarias.
No habla del régimen de crecimiento poblacional. No habla del cambio de paradigma socio económico que se nos viene encima.


----------



## FranMen (8 Jul 2021)

Un caso aislado o el canario en la mina?




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## macalu (8 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No me dejan en paz. Me mandan _publi_ de que la "Completer" de 2oz de plata de las Queen Beasts acaba de salir. Otras 3 monedas que he tenido que comprar, espero que no saquen la _Completer Plus _que no me da para todo.
> 
> Edito: Ahora que lo pienso aún no he visto la Completer de plata de 10oz...



Coinvest¿


----------



## Daviot (8 Jul 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Me gustaría que me recomendarías algún catálogo enfocado a ver las tiradas de monedas de 1 onza a nivel internacional, ¿tenéis world coins?, el uso principal va a ser para buscar las tiradas de onzas de plata desde los 90 en adelante, Britannia, arcas, panda..



Más que catálogo aquí tienes una página web que te puede servir. Facilita datos de tirada de casi todas las monedas bullion incluyendo las fracciones.
El el menú de la izquierda bajas un poco y ya puedes seleccionar las monedas bullion por países.






Free Bullion Investment Guide


A Precious Metals Coin and Bullion Guide. This guide also Advocates for Cancer Research and Donates to Individuals who are Battling Cancer



www.free-bullion-investment-guide.com


----------



## Jebediah (9 Jul 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Coinvest¿



Goldsilver, está 10€ más barata aunque con los gastos de envío casi se queda igual.


----------



## macalu (9 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Goldsilver, está 10€ más barata aunque con los gastos de envío casi se queda igual.



Si eso vi, aprovecharé para pillar 3 y a ver si venden la queens de 10 onzas


----------



## Daviot (9 Jul 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Si eso vi, aprovecharé para pillar 3 y a ver si venden la queens de 10 onzas



Por si te sirve de información la Completer BU de 10 oz no tienen previsto sacarla hasta otoño de este año. Yo también la estoy esperando.


----------



## macalu (9 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por si te sirve de información la Completer BU de 10 oz no tienen previsto sacarla hasta otoño de este año. Yo también la estoy esperando.



Gracias,acabo de pillar dos de la completer y la tetris en oro q la tirada es de 100 solo

Niue 1 oz GOLD TETRIS 2021 St Basil's Cathedral BU $250 - GOLDSILVER.BE
De 10 onzas espero por esta

The Queen's Beasts 2021 "White Horse of Hanover", 10 oz Plata - El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle 
saludos


----------



## Jebediah (9 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Por si te sirve de información la Completer BU de 10 oz no tienen previsto sacarla hasta otoño de este año. Yo también la estoy esperando.



Mejor que así ahorramos.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Jul 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Gracias,acabo de pillar dos de la completer y la tetris en oro q la tirada es de 100 solo
> 
> Niue 1 oz GOLD TETRIS 2021 St Basil's Cathedral BU $250 - GOLDSILVER.BE
> De 10 onzas espero por esta
> ...



Ya os vale, pedido el white horse de 10 oz también... de silver-to-go, porque en el Dorado no está diponible y en goldsilver está bastante más caro. Mira que los primeros los compré a 150€...


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jul 2021)

Banque de France Gold Vaults - Gold University - BullionStar


The gold vaults under the Banque de France headquarters in Paris, known as La Souterraine, are located deep down, on the 8th basement level.




www.bullionstar.com





Interesante la jugada que pretendió hacer Francia aprovechándose del trampeo del sistema de Bretton Woods por parte de EEUU.

Entre junio de 1968 y junio de 1969 vendió más de 1.500 toneladas de oro de sus reservas. Las vendería a precios de mercado en torno a los 42$ la onza que costaba en el momento. Mientras repatriaba oro de EEUU al precio oficial de 35$ la onza establecido en Bretton Woods.

Un arbitraje entre el dólar y el oro que amenazaba con vaciar las reservas de oro de EEUU y que acabó con el cierre de la ventana del oro por parte de Nixon. Los fallos en el funcionamiento del sistema obligan a cambiar las reglas.

Hay algún fallo en el funcionamiento del sistema actual? Seguro, todo sistema tiene fallos y quién los encuentra se aprovecha de ellos hasta que sea necesario cambiar de nuevo las reglas:



https://www.sharpspixley.com/articles/lawrie-williams-big-demand-boost-for-china-gold-in-june_8654.htm



132,8 toneladas importó China a través del SGE en junio... Acumulando oro aprovechándose de los fallos del sistema actual mientras no cambien las reglas de juego.


----------



## IvanRios (9 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Es la misma que hizo el estudio en el que se basa el episodio de la energía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alicia Valero, en efecto, se dedicaría más específicamente al tema de los minerales y su posible escasez, pero su línea de pensamiento habría que encuadrarla dentro de un grupo de gente como Antonio Turiel, Carlos Taibo, etc. Hay cantidad de conferencias y exposiciones de todos ellos en internet, algunos de estos eventos de varios días de duración, y sí comentan sobre tema nuclear o sobre el cambio de paradigma socio económico. De hecho, este cambio de paradigma, al que suelen llamar 'decrecimiento' (cambio de paradigma necesariio, y de lo contrario, nos veremos abocados al colapso civilizatorio, afirman) sería algo central en el discurso.


----------



## IvanRios (9 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo importante no es lo que dice esta gente sino quién paga sus sueldos.



Me remito a mi anterior mensaje.


paraisofiscal dijo:


> La naturaleza autoregula todo de forma casi mágica.
> 
> 
> El día que la naturaleza quiera, todo se arreglará en cuestión de 48 horas.
> ...



La autoregulación natural vendrá, como así ha pasado a lo largo de la historia en, si no me equivoco, veinte nueve veces, vendrá en forma de colapso civilizatorio, solo que sería la primera vez que el colapso sería global por ser ahora, a diferencia de antes, una 'civilización global'.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jul 2021)

Gold beim Zoll: So reisen Sie mit Edelmetallen bequem durch die Welt | pro aurum news






newsroom.proaurum.de





Dejo aquí un artículo interesante sobre un tema recurrente: pasar fronteras con metales.

Los metales preciosos en forma de lingotes o monedas se consideran divisas (oro, plata, platino y paladio tienen su propio código de divisa) por lo que aplica la misma legislación que con el dinero efectivo.

A partir de cierta cantidad que depende de países es obligatorio declarar las divisas en efectivo. En el caso de la unión europea a partir de 10.000€. El precio por el que se calcula el límite no es el nominal de, por ejemplo, 100€ que aparece en las onzas de filarmónica sino el valor de mercado.

Se consideran como efectivo todas las monedas con un contenido superior a 900/1000 de metales. También se considera efectivo los lingotes o granulados con contenido superior a 99,5 de metal. Hay obligación de declarar a partir de cierta cantidad pero no quiere decir que sea ilegal llevar cantidades superiores a lo establecido. En resumen, los metales son una divisa más y son considerados a efectos prácticos como dinero efectivo a la hora de cruzar fronteras.

En el caso de que las monedas tengan valor numismático, aplican otras normas y hay que declararlas igual que cualquier otro bien que supere los 430€ y pueden aplicarse impuestos.


----------



## macalu (9 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ya os vale, pedido el white horse de 10 oz también... de silver-to-go, porque en el Dorado no está diponible y en goldsilver está bastante más caro. Mira que los primeros los compré a 150€...



Q página es esa?que cobran de portes?En el dorado a 310 pero no disponible todavia


----------



## macalu (9 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ya os vale, pedido el white horse de 10 oz también... de silver-to-go, porque en el Dorado no está diponible y en goldsilver está bastante más caro. Mira que los primeros los compré a 150€...



Bueno 5 euros mas caro q en goldsilver,no se que cobraran de portes,yo esperare a q la tenga el dorado q vale 310


----------



## macalu (9 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> El mundo ha cambiado, yo las pille a 180, 190, 200… otro mas por aquí esperando al caballo de 10 Oz de eldorado..
> 
> Con esa, nos falta otra en septiembre para acabar la colección de 10 Oz, el greyhound.
> 
> Y decis que van a sacar una completer de 10 Oz también? Madre de dios, acabaramos…



Hola
Donde ves las novedades q salen y las q estan por salir?
gracias


----------



## Caracol (9 Jul 2021)

Reddit Wallstreetsilver en un reportaje de Reuters.
Sale el tío famoso de la Pawnshop de EEUU (parecido razonable).









Can Reddit's silver "apes" beat the market?


Kerry Kraker, 56, has worked in kitchens all his life. Since March he's spent around $100 a week - half his spare cash – on silver coins. He's part of a growing social media movement who say they are buying bars and coins for protection from a coming age of inflation.




www.reuters.com


----------



## frankie83 (9 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gold beim Zoll: So reisen Sie mit Edelmetallen bequem durch die Welt | pro aurum news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay que declarar bienes que superen los 430€ ??


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (9 Jul 2021)

Hola. Conocéis algún sitio donde comprar oro en Suiza? Me mandan unos días por trabajo, por acercarme a ver que se ofrecen...


----------



## macalu (9 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ya os vale, pedido el white horse de 10 oz también... de silver-to-go, porque en el Dorado no está diponible y en goldsilver está bastante más caro. Mira que los primeros los compré a 150€...



disponible aunque subio de 310 a 327


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Jul 2021)

El economista saca traducida la noticia de Reuters; mala señal para los metaleros que la propaganda del NWO se fije en el mercado:

Can Reddit's silver "apes" beat the market?

La 'silenciosa' revolución en Reddit para acaparar la plata mundial y derribar el sistema financiero

Cabe esperar que dejen que suba para que manos temblorosas vendan o compren en precios altos y luego hundan el precio para rematar la faena y expropiar la plata física a bajo coste mientras sigue a todo trapo el juego de los papelitos.

Luego culpar a la codicia de los especuladores, poner restricciones a la compraventa y meter CDBCs a tope.

Y las manos firmes tampoco tendrán mucho mercado a quien vender cuando suba.


----------



## timi (9 Jul 2021)

*RUSIA ELIMINA EL DÓLAR ESTADOUNIDENSE DE SU FONDO DE RIQUEZA Y SE SUMA AL ORO*
PUBLICADO POR GOLDBROKER ™ | 7 DE JULIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS887 
Pocos días después de que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, presentara una nueva estrategia de seguridad nacional (aparentemente programada para coincidir con el feriado del Día de la Independencia de EE. UU. Para subrayar el tema general), explicó cómo Washington usa el dólar como herramienta para librar una guerra económica contra su política geopolítica. adversarios, el Fondo Nacional de Riqueza de Rusia (NWF), un grupo de capital de casi $ 190 mil millones derivado de la vasta riqueza petrolera y mineral del país, *ha dado un paso crítico para deshacerse de todos sus activos.*



La noticia no es precisamente una sorpresa. El ministro de Finanzas ruso, Anton Siluanov, anunció planes para deshacerse de todos los activos denominados en dólares de la cartera del fondo hace un mes. Aún así, la prontitud con la que el enorme fondo está avanzando con sus planes (negociar decenas de miles de millones de dólares en divisas es una práctica laboriosa y puede llevar tiempo) muestra que *no se trataba de una amenaza vacía.*
La noticia de que el fondo ha terminado este paso crítico hacia el reequilibrio de su cartera también coincide con el salto del martes en los precios del petróleo, provocado por el último drama de la OPEP.







Las tenencias de dólares estadounidenses de la NWF se redujeron del 35% a cero, mientras que la participación de la libra esterlina se redujo al 5%. Las acciones del euro y del yuan chino se incrementaron al 39,7% y al 30,4%, respectivamente. La participación del yen japonés es del 4,7% y la participación del oro no monetario es del 20,2%, según el comunicado oficial del Ministerio de Finanzas.
El ministerio indicó que el yuan y el euro se consideran una alternativa al dólar "como las monedas de los principales socios económicos extranjeros de Rusia", mientras que el oro se considera "un activo capaz de proteger las inversiones de la NWF de los riesgos inflacionarios".
La decisión del fondo soberano de inversión es coherente con la del Banco Central de Rusia, que ha cambiado las reservas denominadas en dólares a favor del oro .







Como hemos explicado en el pasado, la tendencia a la desdolarización es una amenaza muy real para el dominio del dólar, *que ha gobernado como la moneda de reserva mundial desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial (cuando suplantó oficialmente a la libra esterlina).*
Si bien la decisión del Fondo Nacional de eliminar los activos estadounidenses de su cartera es ciertamente alarmante, *es solo una parte de la estrategia de Rusia para socavar el dólar. * El dominio del dólar proviene en gran parte de su posición como intermediario global preferido para el comercio transnacional. Hace unos meses, informamos que la participación de las exportaciones vendidas en dólares estadounidenses cayó por debajo del 50% por primera vez. Es una tendencia que ha estado vigente desde que la administración Obama impuso sanciones por la anexión de Crimea en 2014.







Y es quizás la mayor amenaza, porque si el dólar pierde su estatus especial como intermediario del comercio mundial, los bancos centrales internacionales tendrán menos incentivos para mantener reservas de dólares, ya que reducirá la demanda de dólares en general.
_Fuente original: ZeroHedge_


----------



## timi (9 Jul 2021)

El fin del ciclo crediticio bancario por Alasdair Macleod.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## macalu (9 Jul 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Estas las llevo coleccionando hace unos años según salían.. Las de oro de 1 y 1/4 Oz ya han sacado todas, y las de plata de 2 Oz también. Queda la ultima de 10 Oz de plata, y siempre las han sacado en Marzo y Septiembre. Por lo tanto, queda la ultima de 10 Oz que saldrá en Septiembre, el Greyhound. Y como dicen por aquí, probablemente saquen una completer de 10 Oz tb.



Gracias


----------



## FranMen (9 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí el andorrano metiendo miedo al personal, adelantando escenarios e invitando a hacer uso de bóvedas en Suiza.
> 
> Una oferta un poco dudosa, tanto por el "trigger" que emplea como por el consejo de usar una bóveda en otro país a 2 fronteras de aquí.
> 
> ...



¿Los lingotes no pueden ser incautados? Como que Suiza no va a colaborar. Mensaje para incautos


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2021)

Britain carves out exemption for gold clearing banks from Basel III rule


Banks clearing gold trades in London can apply for an exemption from tighter capital rules due in January 2022, a British regulator said on Friday, removing what some said was a threat to the functioning of the market.




www.reuters.com





Basel III para todos menos para los bullion banks. Todos son iguales pero unos más que otros... Dejo aquí la traducción de Google:

_LONDRES, 9 de julio (Reuters) - Un regulador británico dijo el viernes que los bancos que negocian con oro en Londres podrían solicitar una exención de las reglas de capital más estrictas que vencen en enero de 2022, eliminando lo que algunos dijeron que era una amenaza para el funcionamiento del mercado.

Londres es el centro de comercio de metales preciosos físicos más grande del mundo. Su sistema de compensación, operado por un puñado de grandes bancos con acceso a metal en bóvedas, liquida transacciones de oro por valor de alrededor de $ 30 mil millones por día.

Las próximas reglas, conocidas como el índice de financiación estable neta (NSFR), son parte de la regulación de Basilea III diseñada para hacer que los bancos sean más estables y evitar que se repita la crisis financiera de 2008-09.

Tratan el oro comercializado físicamente como cualquier otro producto básico, lo que requiere que los bancos mantengan más efectivo para igualar su exposición al oro como un amortiguador contra movimientos de precios adversos.

La London Bullion Market Association (LBMA), un organismo de la industria, ha presionado contra ellos, diciendo que son innecesarios y podrían obligar a algunos bancos, incluidos los bancos de compensación, a dejar de operar.

Luego de una consulta, la Autoridad Reguladora Prudencial (PRA) del Banco de Inglaterra dijo el viernes que había "decidido enmendar su enfoque a las tenencias de metales preciosos relacionados con las actividades de toma de depósitos y compensación".

Dijo que había introducido un "permiso de metales preciosos interdependientes" que reduciría el tamaño del colchón de capital requerido.

"Este es uno de los puntos clave que hemos estado pidiendo todos estos años", dijo Sakhila Mirza, la asesora principal de la LBMA. "La compensación estará exenta".

La PRA dijo que no clasificaría al oro como un activo líquido de alta calidad, lo que habría liberado otras operaciones, como préstamos y arrendamientos de metales preciosos, del alto requerimiento de capital.

La LBMA dice que el oro es lo suficientemente líquido como para no necesitar un colchón de liquidez adicional para la compensación y liquidación y las transacciones a corto plazo.

Los bancos de compensación de Londres son JPMorgan (JPM.N), HSBC (HSBA.L), ICBC Standard (601398.SS), (SBKJ.J) y UBS (UBSG.S). JPMorgan se negó a comentar y los demás no respondieron de inmediato a última hora del viernes._


----------



## daputi ha muerto (10 Jul 2021)

tengo en posesión casi cien monedas de plata de 12 euros, he leído que hay varios foros que están intentando acaparar monedas de plata para intentar conseguir que la onza llegue a 100 dólares, mi pregunta es hoy por hoy una moneda de 12 euros de plata del años 2002/03 que valor tienen ??? siguen con los 12 pavos o sería posible venderlas por un precio más elevado.


----------



## kikepm (10 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Los lingotes no pueden ser incautados? Como que Suiza no va a colaborar. Mensaje para incautos



Hombre, Suiza tiene una larga tradición de seriedad y, sobre todo, es algo parecido a una democracia, con separación de poderes, un sistema representativo y esas fruslerías que parecen un antojo de los liberales.

Una confiscación de oro generalizada auspiciada por un gobierno totalitario como el del estado español sobre activos en territoriio suizo, no sería automáticamente ejecutada, sino que tendría que pasar por el sistema judicial suizo, y cumplir con las leyes suizas relativas a banca y secreto bancario.

Lo que esto quiere decir es que cualquier confiscación de activos en Suiza requiere de un proceso judicial, con un acusado, y una acusación, y que el resultado debe estar de acuerdo a las leyes suizas por el que se determine la ilegalidad del depósito, lo que es algo imposible en las actuales circunstancias.


----------



## kikepm (10 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sin tener ni puta idea de historia, pero usando el sentido común, así como el USD es la moneda global hasta ahora (cosa que parece ser quieren cambiar), Suiza es y ha sido en el pasado la despensa monetaria del mundo entero.
> 
> Quizás sea ese el motivo por el cual nunca hayan sido pisoteados incluso estando en el centro físico de guerras mundiales.
> 
> ...



Suiza tiene una tradición de respeto a las propiedades y libertades individuales que se deriva de su historia, fundamentalmente tras la participación en las guerras napoleónicas y el debate originado en las décadas siguientes, se determinó una cosntitución liberal, copia y reflejo de la de EE.UU., que se mantiene vigente con algunas actualizaciones.

Las leyes suizas respetan la propiedad, y limitan el poder del estado confederado para obtener información o confiscar propiedades de los individuos, incluidas las bancarias.

El secreto bancario suizo surgió como consecuencia de esto.

Ahora, en un mundo repleto de estados que no respetan la propiedad, el valor añadido de Suiza consiste en ser uno de los pocos países donde su sistema protegía a todos de la voracidad del estado.

Los maleantes de los estados digamos infernales, entre los que España se encuentra en posición destacada, y más con las leyes que van a llegar próximamente, son personas que entienden que la única forma de preservar valor es confiando su dinero en personas o sistemas honestos.

Puede parecer una paradoja pero en realidad no lo es. Los maleantes no confían en otros maleantes, de ahí que los maleantes españoles (o franceses o alemanes), cuyo dinero proviene de chanchullos políticos, como el dinero del emérito o de Bárcenas, no se plantean guardar su dinero dentro del sistema nacional, que en caso de problemas legales o defenestraciones, podría sin muchas complicaciones hacerse con el botìn.



Si tuvieras lingotes, una de las mejores opciones que tendrías sería depositarlos en un banco de custodia de oro o en una caja de seguridad en Suiza.


----------



## antorob (10 Jul 2021)

Buenos días. Os dejo un artículo por si alguien quiere reflexionar sobre la situación actual.

Quería copiarlo pero es demasiado largo.



Anatomía del colapso de una moneda fiduciaria (dólar).

Saludos.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Buenos días. Os dejo un artículo por si alguien quiere reflexionar sobre la situación actual.
> 
> Quería copiarlo pero es demasiado largo.
> 
> ...



Excelente aportación


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2021)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> tengo en posesión casi cien monedas de plata de 12 euros, he leído que hay varios foros que están intentando acaparar monedas de plata para intentar conseguir que la onza llegue a 100 dólares, mi pregunta es hoy por hoy una moneda de 12 euros de plata del años 2002/03 que valor tienen ??? siguen con los 12 pavos o sería posible venderlas por un precio más elevado.



En esta web te indican el valor metálico de cualquier moneda que se te ocurra, por ejemplo: 12 Euro - Juan Carlos I, Spain


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Basilea III es otro tinglado como el covid.



La noticia deja entrever las prioridades dentro del sistema que configuran el organigrama de poder. Deja claro que el hecho de ser market maker en el mercado de metales preciosos supone un estatus privilegiado dentro del sistema y, por tanto, la relevancia del oro en un sistema monetario que, en teoría, ha dejado de estar centrado en los metales preciosos.

Deja claro que el organigrama de poder en el eje anglo no es muy diferente del de China en el que la China Gold Association es, junto con el gobierno, quién determina las políticas del banco central:




Los Bullion Banks van a tener otras reglas que les pondrían por encima del resto de bancos y recibirán un trato privilegiado por parte de los supervisores. La manipulación del precio del oro se revela como la prioridad del sistema monetario, lo cual muestra claramente su vulnerabilidad. 

A esta decisión (seguir manipulando el precio del oro por parte de la anglosfera para defender el sistema monetario fiduciario centrado en el dólar) le seguirán otras contramedidas por parte quienes quieren sustituir al dólar como referencia mundial. 

Los acontecimientos se precipitan, las contracciones son cada vez cada menos tiempo, señal de que el parto de un nuevo sistema monetario está cerca. Al crear una serie de bancos con privilegios frente al resto por su posición en el mercado del oro, la criatura ha asomado la cabeza...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Britain carves out exemption for gold clearing banks from Basel III rule
> 
> 
> Banks clearing gold trades in London can apply for an exemption from tighter capital rules due in January 2022, a British regulator said on Friday, removing what some said was a threat to the functioning of the market.
> ...





Spielzeug dijo:


> La noticia deja entrever las prioridades dentro del sistema que configuran el organigrama de poder. Deja claro que el hecho de ser market maker en el mercado de metales preciosos supone un estatus privilegiado dentro del sistema y, por tanto, la relevancia del oro en un sistema monetario que, en teoría, ha dejado de estar centrado en los metales preciosos.
> 
> Deja claro que el organigrama de poder en el eje anglo no es muy diferente del de China en el que la China Gold Association es, junto con el gobierno, quién determina las políticas del banco central:
> 
> ...



A ver qué opinan Rasia y Chaina.


----------



## dmb001 (10 Jul 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A ver qué opinan Rasia y Chaina.



Era de esperar que esos bancos no se fueran a suicidar. Tener a los metales manipulados beneficia al dólar, así que lo más probable es que se pasen las reglas por el arco del triunfo y tengan otras nuevas para ellos solos.


----------



## Muttley (10 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Buenos días. Os dejo un artículo por si alguien quiere reflexionar sobre la situación actual.
> 
> Quería copiarlo pero es demasiado largo.
> 
> ...



De 10 el artículo

Mañana saco episodio en el Dragón Oro Plata precisamente sobre lo que comentamos hace tiempo de los indicadores del colapso y sus niveles, así como de un nuevo “actor escena” que está funcionando como “canario en la mina”.
Cita a tu blog, uno de los ejercicios más sólidos de sentido común y claridad de ideas con un despliegue brillante en la exposición y la justificación de las conclusiones. 
Poco o nada más queda en los medios en español y que (todavía) esté accesible.


----------



## estanflacion (10 Jul 2021)

He llegado a casa de un familiar donde deje guardada una moneda de oro, y después de 2 años de ausencia, no recuerdo donde la guardé.
Y no hice un mapa del tesoro. 

Que detector de oro de buena calidad que detecte oro me recomendáis?
Gracias


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Jul 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> He llegado a casa de un familiar donde deje guardada una moneda de oro, y después de 2 años de ausencia, no recuerdo donde la guardé.
> Y no hice un mapa del tesoro.
> 
> Que detector de oro de buena calidad que detecte oro me recomendáis?
> Gracias



Mejor un instrumento de tortura para sonsacarle a tu familiar dónde la tiene o si la vendió.


----------



## estanflacion (10 Jul 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Mejor un instrumento de tortura para sonsacarle a tu familiar dónde la tiene o si la vendió.



Bueno, en otro caso si, pero a mi tía-madre de 90 años, no se ha ido al bingo en este periodo de estar encerrada desde febrero 2020, y en casa no ha entrado nadie.


----------



## mk73 (10 Jul 2021)

Os dejo el hilo de este artículo hablando de plata y Wall Street silver.

Saludos.









La 'silenciosa' revolución en Reddit para acaparar la plata mundial y derribar el sistema financiero


A comienzos de este 2021 la fama se la llevó el subforo de Reddit Wall Street Bets con los inversores minoristas espoleando las 'acciones meme'. Pero a su calor nacieron otros subforos como Wall Street Silver, originado con la idea de acaparar toda la plata posible en un entorno más...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ESC (10 Jul 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Suiza tiene una tradición de respeto a las propiedades y libertades individuales que se deriva de su historia, fundamentalmente tras la participación en las guerras napoleónicas y el debate originado en las décadas siguientes, se determinó una cosntitución liberal, copia y reflejo de la de EE.UU., que se mantiene vigente con algunas actualizaciones.
> 
> Las leyes suizas respetan la propiedad, y limitan el poder del estado confederado para obtener información o confiscar propiedades de los individuos, incluidas las bancarias.
> 
> ...



Depende.

Contemplar un escenario de confiscación de oro implicaría el fracaso absoluto en materia monetaria lo cual nos retrae un siglo, es complicado imaginarlo pero está ahí la posibilidad. Aunque resulte inconcebible y por salud mental tengamos una inclinación a confiar de forma ciega en la sociedad lo cierto es que estamos coqueteando con el mad max dada la actual coyuntura entre políticas monetarias, rol de la banca central, fiat y deuda, etcétera.

Dicho escenario implicaría desesperación, lo cual fuerza a la flexibilidad y laxitud. Lo sociedad incluido el estado tendría que adaptarse a ello. El FMI obliga a los países que deseen formar parte de el a tener una moneda fiat, es por eso que en la década de los noventa el franco dejó de estar respaldado por oro, al margen de consultas ciudadanas y al margen de su sistema judicial. Hay cuestiones que se encuentran por encima de los propios países. 

Si mañana los bancos centrales dicen que sacan las CBDC la legislación tendrá que adaptarse y dejar de garantizar el papel moneda. Por ejemplo. 

Es más, hay cuestiones que superan a todo el mundo. No sé qué inquietudes tendrá usted, KikePM, yo he llegado a la conclusión de que vamos a la deriva en cuanto a convenciones monetarias se refiere. No hay ningún economista o "intelectual" que haya dado con la tecla en materia de estabilidad. 

Vamos dando palos de ciego. Referendum en Suiza para regresar de forma "parcial" al oro:

Suiza votará en referéndum reforzar su moneda con oro

Ahora se pretende desandar lo andado. 

...

Resulta ridículo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2021)

¿Qué os parece lo que dice este hombre?: 

Alguien ha comprado un montón absolutamente enorme de opciones de compra en plata de septiembre. Lo acabo de ver.







Azul = el valor de TODAS las opciones de compra a precio de ejercicio en este momento.
Naranja = el valor de TODAS las opciones de compra a precio de ejercicio después de un aumento de precio de $ 2,50.
Gris = el valor de TODAS las opciones de compra a precio de ejercicio después de un aumento de precio de $ 5.
Amarillo = el valor de TODAS las opciones de compra a precio de ejercicio después de un aumento de precio al contado de $ 7,50.

Si el precio sube, esta situación obligará a los bancos a comprar inmensas cantidades de plata.

Gamma es la diferencia entre la altura de las barras.

A precios corrientes, los bancos tienen 22 millones de prima de riesgo.
A 28,50 dólares, tendrían 65 millones de prima de riesgo.
A 32,00 dólares, tendrían 130 millones de dólares de prima de riesgo.
A 34,50 dólares, tendrían 253 millones de dólares de prima de riesgo.

Normalmente compran futuros de plata para compensar este riesgo. Eso haría que el precio de la plata subiera catastróficamente. Eso, a su vez, los obligaría a comprar aún más futuros, en un ciclo fatal que se perpetúa a sí mismo. 

No sé si esto se ha hecho intencionadamente para preparar a alguien para que haga una matanza con una subida de precios.

No recomiendo ninguna acción, solo quiero que sepa que esto está ahí. 

¡No es de extrañar que hayan estado hundiendo el precio con tanto ahínco!

Los datos están aquí: Silver Sep '21 Futures Options Prices - Barchart.com


----------



## ESC (10 Jul 2021)

Por mucho que el pueblo Suizo tanga mecanismos políticos para marcar su propia moneda. Yo le digo que no sabe lo que quiere ni sabe dónde está el punto medio entre rigidez y flexibilidad monetaria. Pues llevamos demasiado tiempo manejándonos con sistemas monetarios híbridos o fiat puro desde hace cuatro o cinco décadas.

No sé hasta qué punto se puede andar revirtiendo un proceso de envilecimiento, pues retraerse implicaría destrucción. 

...

Menuda época.


----------



## kikepm (10 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Buenos días. Os dejo un artículo por si alguien quiere reflexionar sobre la situación actual.
> 
> Quería copiarlo pero es demasiado largo.
> 
> ...



De este artículo se extrae una estrategia de inversión que ya había pensado hace tiempo:

Si como muchso pensamos, tras un periodo deflacionario y el colapso de los activos denominados en dólares frente al oro, se produce una reacción de la casta político bancaria y retoman el camino inflacionario del estímulo, los tipos cero y la emisión incontrolada, podría ser una muy buena idea tomar prestado y comprar metales en cantidades industriales.

La idea que subyace a esta estrategia es que en las actuales circunstancias, o bien se produce una deflación con ganancia de valor del fiat, o inflación más o menos incontrolada, en ambos casos el oro y la plata lo harán mejor, o infinitamente mejor, dependiendo del escenario.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Toda norma tiene su trampa.
> 
> El respeto a la propiedad deja de existir si alguien de arriba decide acusarte por evasor o por fraude. (Made in Usa)
> 
> ...




Lo que vengo diciendo desde hace meses, que el "oro depositado en bóvedas acorazadas" es un oxímoron, si le entregas la posesión a un tercero ya sabes lo que puede pasar.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2021)

Ojo que Suiza también manipula:








Suiza reta a EEUU y seguirá interviniendo en el mercado de divisas pese a las amenazas


El Banco Nacional Suizo (SNB por sus siglas en inglés) mantendrá su política monetaria ultra-expansiva, con tipos de interés negativos e intervenciones periódicas en el mercado de divisas para evitar que el franco (activo refugio) se aprecie. Esta decisión llega tras la acusación directa del...



www.google.es




El mito de Suiza hace años que no se cumple.
Quien no lo sepa es que no lee las noticias.
Si el gobierno de España solicita el dinero de una cuenta de Suiza, esta no se va negar.
Suiza ha tenido que entrar al trapo de todos los Bancos Centrales, si no su economía se hubiera quedado aislada y sus empresas sin exportar.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Buenos días. Os dejo un artículo por si alguien quiere reflexionar sobre la situación actual.
> 
> Quería copiarlo pero es demasiado largo.
> 
> ...



Después de leer el artículo entiendo la lógica de la forma de actuar de la mayoría de la población (que no comparto): vivir continuamente endeudados, si mis € mañana valen menos pues me doy un homenaje, me voy de viaje, me compro coche full equip… todo menos ahorrar euros que cada vez valdrán menos.
La gente no es tan tonta como parece, el mercado inmobiliario está muy activo pese a la crisis y mucha gente está reformando sus viviendas ante la amenaza de la inflación, quizás los MPs sean los grandes olvidados, pero lo que está claro es que hay que tener poco dinero en la cuenta (y en bancolchón). De todas formas están aumentando los ahorradores en MPs y prueba de ello son las subastas numismaticas


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No te creas, la mayoría no tienen ni idea de cómo funciona realmente la economía imperante.
> 
> No gastan euros porque cada vez valgan menos, lo hacen porque la vida son 2 días y no quieren ser los más ricos del cementerio, eso son razones muy diferentes, razones irracionales, no quieren ni oír hablar de ahorro, eso supone cierto sacrificio y lo que más mola es la gratificación inmediata y el vivir sin que falte ningún capricho.
> 
> Ven el mundo de otra manera. Suelen gozar con la idea de que el estado les proveerá a partir de su jubilación y por eso no piensan en ahorrar algo para esa época.



Va todo mezclado, intuición, razonamiento, hedonismo, influencia de la sociedad/ gobierno…
Se ha perdido la cultura del ahorro, pero en parte porque nos empujan a ello, si los depósitos me dan -0,5% para que ahorrar, si muevo el dinero, si invierto es fácil que me desplumen, si no lo muevo se devalúa, opción: gastármelo hoy que todavía lo tengo y no me lo ha robado el gobierno.
Con quién hablo es consciente del tema de las pensiones, cuando pregunto como protegerse se encogen de hombros.
Aquí mismo en el foro, hablamos de los MPs, tener una cierta cantidad a la mayoría nos parece bien pero tener casi todos los ahorros a quién? Se habla de tener un 10% en MPs como algo razonable pero si el fiat se hunde no habría que tenerlo casi todo excepto una pequeña cantidad para lo que queda hasta el hundimiento, que levante la mano quién sea congruente y piense en el crack que este haciendo esto.
¿Vivienda? La habitual sí, pero más? Para que te cosan a impuestos, para que te la expropien o la cedan a alquiler ridiculicen a vándalos que te la destrocen
Obras de arte, lujo, buena idea, pero sólo si entiendes de ello.
Al final nos obligan a vivir al día, yo quiero planificar, si es posible pensando hasta los 90 años o más, pero no encuentro salidas medianamente válidas


----------



## IvanRios (10 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Después de leer el artículo entiendo la lógica de la forma de actuar de la mayoría de la población (que no comparto): vivir continuamente endeudados, si mis € mañana valen menos pues me doy un homenaje, me voy de viaje, me compro coche full equip… todo menos ahorrar euros que cada vez valdrán menos.
> La gente no es tan tonta como parece, el mercado inmobiliario está muy activo pese a la crisis y mucha gente está reformando sus viviendas ante la amenaza de la inflación, quizás los MPs sean los grandes olvidados, pero lo que está claro es que hay que tener poco dinero en la cuenta (y en bancolchón). De todas formas están aumentando los ahorradores en MPs y prueba de ello son las subastas numismaticas



La mayoría de la población no sabe que hay amenaza de inflación ni tan siquiera muchos de ellos saben lo que significa inflación; sabrán que los precios suben, pero no alcanzan a comprender que lo que realmente pasa es que los papelitos de colores cada vez 'valen' menos, o siendo estrictos, que no valen nada.

No se puede espera rmucho de una sociedad que va con un bozal por la calle sin ser obligatorio y aún caminando uno solo, o que se presta a que experimenten con su cuerpo sin saber bien de qué va todo este experimento. Es la sociedad que tenemos.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> La mayoría de la población no sabe que hay amenaza de inflación ni tan siquiera muchos de ellos saben lo que significa inflación; sabrán que los precios suben, pero no alcanzan a comprender que lo que realmente pasa es que los papelitos de colores cada vez 'valen' menos, o siendo estrictos, que no valen nada.
> 
> No se puede esperar mucho nivel de inteligencia de una sociedad que va con un bozal por la calle sin ser obligatorio y aún caminando solo, o que se presta a que experimenten con su cuerpo sin saber bien de qué va todo este experimento. Es la sociedad que tenemos.



Aunque sea intuitivo, pero ven que con sus papeles compran menos cosas con lo cual sus papeles valen menos y ya no les gustan tanto. No hace falta saber porque valen menos


----------



## IvanRios (10 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aunque sea intuitivo, pero ven que con sus papeles compran menos cosas con lo cual sus papeles valen menos y ya no les gustan tanto. No hace falta saber porque valen menos



No saben que valen menos sus papeles, lo que creen es que las cosas valen más. Y valen más porque sus papeles valen menos, pero esto ellos no lo saben.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> He llegado a casa de un familiar donde deje guardada una moneda de oro, y después de 2 años de ausencia, no recuerdo donde la guardé.
> Y no hice un mapa del tesoro.
> 
> Que detector de oro de buena calidad que detecte oro me recomendáis?
> Gracias



Pregunta en el compro oro más cercano de tu familiar cercano.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## estanflacion (10 Jul 2021)

__





Valla Publicitaria Wall Street Silver España, Unete


https://www.eleconomista.es/mercados-cotizaciones/noticias/11316614/07/21/La-silenciosa-revolucion-en-Reddit-para-acaparar-la-plata-mundial-y-derribar-el-sistema-financiero.html https://www.reddit.com/r/Wallstreetsilver/ https://gofund.me/475f2db3




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Daviot (11 Jul 2021)

Una de miedo.


----------



## MIP (11 Jul 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> He llegado a casa de un familiar donde deje guardada una moneda de oro, y después de 2 años de ausencia, no recuerdo donde la guardé.
> Y no hice un mapa del tesoro.
> 
> Que detector de oro de buena calidad que detecte oro me recomendáis?
> Gracias



Intenta reconstruir el proceso mental que te llevo a elegir el escondite. O dicho de otro modo, ponte a pensar de nuevo donde esconderías una moneda de oro en esa casa. 

Es muy probable que eso te ayude a recordar tu decisión original.


----------



## timi (11 Jul 2021)

*IMPOSIBLE SUBIDA DE TIPOS, LOS BANCOS CENTRALES ESTANCADOS*
PUBLICADO POR PHILIPPE HERLIN | 8 DE JULIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS7644 
Los bancos centrales estadounidenses y europeos, la Fed y el BCE, quieren hacernos creer que podrán subir sus tipos clave cuando llegue el momento. Cuando juzguen que la inflación se está yendo de las manos, que la deuda pública está alcanzando niveles preocupantes, que el endeudamiento de particulares y empresas está poniendo en peligro a los bancos, no dudarán en cerrar el grifo. Así que no hay nada de qué preocuparse, los mercados deben estar seguros de que ni los precios ni la deuda pondrán en peligro la estabilidad económica.
El problema es que el pasado no apoya este punto de vista en absoluto. Pero los bancos centrales ciertamente cuentan con la memoria de peces de colores de la mayoría de los inversores ... De hecho, cada período de "normalización" ha llevado a una crisis:
- El aumento de las tasas de interés en Estados Unidos en 1999-2000 (del 5% a más del 6% para la tasa clave de la Fed) desencadenó la crisis del mercado de valores de 2000, particularmente en las acciones tecnológicas. Sobreendeudadas, las empresas redujeron drásticamente sus inversiones, lo que provocó la recesión de 2000-2001. Durante 2001, la Fed redujo su tasa de más del 6% al 2%, una gran caída.
- El aumento de los tipos de la Fed entre 2005 y 2007 (del 1% al 5%) provocó un retroceso en el mercado inmobiliario, lo que provocó la explosión de las hipotecas de alto riesgo. Siguió una severa recesión y la Fed, presa del pánico, bajó su tasa del 5% a casi el 0% durante 2008.
- Durante el período 2018-2019, la Fed decidió reducir el tamaño de su balance (los bonos del Tesoro que poseía y que estaban llegando a su vencimiento no se renovaron), pero la bolsa reaccionó muy mal y los bancos experimentaron serios problemas de liquidez. (crisis de repos en septiembre de 2019). La Fed detuvo inmediatamente esta política.
- Durante este período, el BCE siguió la política de la Fed y adaptó su tasa clave con algunos meses de retraso. La crisis de la deuda de 2011, que afectó a Grecia, pero también a Chipre, España, Portugal e Irlanda, la obligó a bajar sus tipos por debajo del 1% para llegar a casi el 0% en 2014.



_Fuente: Thomas Steiner_

Ahora que el ámbito financiero es adicto a los tipos de interés cero, y que la deuda (pública y privada) no ha dejado de aumentar, la Fed y el BCE quieren hacernos creer que ¡podrán subir sus tipos clave sin dificultad! En realidad, tendrán que elegir entre varios escenarios de crisis: inflación y tipos de interés en alza que provocarán la quiebra de países y bancos, o bien una subida de los tipos de interés antes de que la inflación se salga de control, pero a costa de una fuerte recesión. que pondrá en peligro a varios países y sistemas bancarios ...
La próxima crisis pondrá a prueba a muchos países muy endeudados (Francia y el sur de Europa) y sus sistemas bancarios. El desafío para el BCE será salvaguardar su credibilidad buscando demostrar que tiene el control de la situación, de lo contrario es el propio euro el que se verá afectado (y llegará el espectro de la hiperinflación). Con el dólar como moneda de reserva y de comercio mundial, la Fed tiene más margen de maniobra, pero cualquier subida de tipos dará lugar a una fuerte recesión. Y dada la magnitud de la crisis, esta subida de tipos será temporal. Los bancos centrales no se atreven a admitirlo, pero solo intentarán limitar el daño de la próxima e inevitable crisis ...


----------



## kikepm (11 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Va todo mezclado, intuición, razonamiento, hedonismo, influencia de la sociedad/ gobierno…
> Se ha perdido la cultura del ahorro, pero en parte porque nos empujan a ello, si los depósitos me dan -0,5% para que ahorrar, si muevo el dinero, si invierto es fácil que me desplumen, si no lo muevo se devalúa, opción: gastármelo hoy que todavía lo tengo y no me lo ha robado el gobierno.
> Con quién hablo es consciente del tema de las pensiones, cuando pregunto como protegerse se encogen de hombros.
> Aquí mismo en el foro, hablamos de los MPs, tener una cierta cantidad a la mayoría nos parece bien pero tener casi todos los ahorros a quién? Se habla de tener un 10% en MPs como algo razonable pero si el fiat se hunde no habría que tenerlo casi todo excepto una pequeña cantidad para lo que queda hasta el hundimiento, que levante la mano quién sea congruente y piense en el crack que este haciendo esto.
> ...



Es una consecuencia del abandono del dinero duro y la adopción de un dinero ideado por y para el interés de las élites y el estado.

Se traslada la preferencia temporal de toda la sociedad hacia el consumo inmediato, ocurre en todos los niveles, artes, economía, educación, consumo de bienes, ...

Lo cual por cierto es uno de esos puntos en que los socialistas y keynesianos incurren en mayor contradicción, siempre se quejan del consumismo y la búsqueda fácil de la felicidad que produce un sistema inflacionista que en el fondo de su corazón promueven y adoran. Odian a muerte todo lo que significa y supone una sociedad de ahorradores a lo Scrooge, pero no se dan cuenta que justo este comportamiento es el que general los valores más altos que existen.

Las cigarras se quejan y burlan de las hormigas, pero luego mueren si no pueden usar los recursos y el capital ahorrado por estas.


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Toda norma tiene su trampa.
> 
> El respeto a la propiedad deja de existir si alguien de arriba decide acusarte por evasor o por fraude. (Made in Usa)
> 
> ...



Las bóvedas o vaults como las de bullion vault y supongo que las del Andorrano son auditadas diariamente y están fuera del pirata sistema bancario. Es como alquilar una nave para guardar unos tractores y que el capataz vaya cada mañana a ver si siguen allí. 

Ahora, el riesgo cero no existe, pero dejar bienes físicos en manos de la banca es peor que una locura. Para eso tíralo al río. A lo mejor dentro de unos años puedes recuperar alguna moneda.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (11 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Una de miedo.




Que Bueno !!!!


----------



## AU10KAG1K (11 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> *IMPOSIBLE SUBIDA DE TIPOS, LOS BANCOS CENTRALES ESTANCADOS*
> PUBLICADO POR PHILIPPE HERLIN | 8 DE JULIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS7644
> Los bancos centrales estadounidenses y europeos, la Fed y el BCE, quieren hacernos creer que podrán subir sus tipos clave cuando llegue el momento. Cuando juzguen que la inflación se está yendo de las manos, que la deuda pública está alcanzando niveles preocupantes, que el endeudamiento de particulares y empresas está poniendo en peligro a los bancos, no dudarán en cerrar el grifo. Así que no hay nada de qué preocuparse, los mercados deben estar seguros de que ni los precios ni la deuda pondrán en peligro la estabilidad económica.
> El problema es que el pasado no apoya este punto de vista en absoluto. Pero los bancos centrales ciertamente cuentan con la memoria de peces de colores de la mayoría de los inversores ... De hecho, cada período de "normalización" ha llevado a una crisis:
> ...



Tu siempre alegrandonos el dia !!    
[automerge]1626000215[/automerge]


----------



## dx3 (11 Jul 2021)

Alguna opinión sobre Degussa Madrid ?


----------



## mk73 (11 Jul 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> He llegado a casa de un familiar donde deje guardada una moneda de oro, y después de 2 años de ausencia, no recuerdo donde la guardé.
> Y no hice un mapa del tesoro.
> 
> Que detector de oro de buena calidad que detecte oro me recomendáis?
> Gracias




Y podrías decir que moneda de oro era?

Lo digo porque no es lo mismo q hayas olvidado un krugerrand q son casi 1600€ a día hoy, q una tipo lenteja como las de 10 francs que son 150€. De una à otra la diferencia se va mucho.


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2021)

5 señales para el colapso económico 
Inflación 
Oro y plata 
Petróleo y energía 
Tasa de interés 
Dollar index DXY 
Reverse Repo 
Colapso económico. Recesión.


----------



## kikepm (11 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> En España tampoco sería posible confiscar ni el oro ni nada físico que no estuviese anclado al suelo, como una empresa o una propiedad inmobiliaria.
> Antes de sacar una ley semejante, que confisque los metales preciosos, tiene que haber un procedimiento administrativo, tiene que ir al congreso, al senado, volver al congreso, firmarlo el S.M.Rey, publicarse en el BOE, etc.



Lo que se oye es bien diferente...









La Ley de Seguridad Nacional permitirá a Sánchez expropiar bienes y movilizar a los españoles


LA RAZÓN accede al borrador de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional que legitima al Gobierno a tomar estas medidas mediante Real Decreto sin consultar al Consejo de Seguridad Nacional o al Congreso.




www.larazon.es





De la noticia:

Así, según recoge la exposición de motivos de esta normativa, “la actuación de la seguridad nacional, mediante la declaración por el Presidente del Gobierno de una situación de interés para la seguridad nacional, *permite integrar la acción de todos los recursos disponibles de las administraciones públicas afectadas, e incluso aquéllos que estuvieran en mano de particulares*, mediante el ejercicio de las potestades ordinarias previstas por el ordenamiento jurídico”.

Es decir, Sánchez podrá expropiar cualquier bien que considere clave *por Real Decreto, sin pasar ni por el Congreso ni por el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional*, y, además, podrá saltarse los trámites *“si existen razones de urgencia o de oportunidad que así lo exijan”.*


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jul 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece lo que dice este hombre?:
> 
> Alguien ha comprado un montón absolutamente enorme de opciones de compra en plata de septiembre. Lo acabo de ver.
> 
> ...



Y como lo interpretais? Que para septiembre se va a 32?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dx3 (11 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Son tan serios que dan asco...
> 
> Ganarás tiempo y dinero si vas a thegoldhouseonline.es en metro quintana



Demasiado pijos o arrogantes ??


----------



## estanflacion (11 Jul 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Y podrías decir que moneda de oro era?
> 
> Lo digo porque no es lo mismo q hayas olvidado un krugerrand q son casi 1600€ a día hoy, q una tipo lenteja como las de 10 francs que son 150€. De una à otra la diferencia se va mucho.








5.000 euros de oro 2014 de la Monnaie de Paris


----------



## mike69 (11 Jul 2021)

Aquí el típico ejemplo de confiscación El Gobierno argentino nacionaliza por sorpresa el sistema privado de pensiones

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (11 Jul 2021)

Los americanos se empiezan a extrañar cuando sacan dinero en efectivo y les piden para que es ,,, aquí ya llevamos un tiempo con el cuento.


----------



## dmb001 (11 Jul 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo que se oye es bien diferente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si a día de hoy cualquiera te puede okupar tu segunda vivienda y pasados 3 años cuando el juez te la devuelve te la puede okupar de nuevo el mismo hijo de perra. Y una residencia son muchas monedas de oro y mucho fiat, pues te quedas sin ella por la cara.

¿Cómo no sería capaz el Gobierno de robarte tus ahorros y cualquier cosa que tengas de valor? Pues claro que sería capaz. Sólo han de anunciar que no hay dinero para 'la mejor sanidad del mundo' y ya lo tienen. 

La agenda está clara, no tendrás nada y serás feliz. A eso están, tardarán más o menos, pero seguro que lo llevan a cabo mientras casi todos aplauden.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> 5 señales para el colapso económico
> Inflación
> Oro y plata
> Petróleo y energía
> ...



MUY bueno.
Obligatorio ver.
Felicidades, tío!


----------



## L'omertá (11 Jul 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Una de miedo.



Putoamismo jajajaja


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Jul 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo que se oye es bien diferente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya usted comprando una buena pala y una maza...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> este mensaje se autodestruirá en 24 horas
> 
> Algo similar tenia pensado si se da el caso ,, si las compras son en Alemania , pagadas con iban Aleman , se les complica mucho mas el rastrear esto no?



¿24 horas? Me tiene usted en alta estima, no tengo valor ni para mantenerlo 12. Es más, en un rato me lo cepillo.

Pd. Ruego al respetable que los que me citaron, también eliminen las citas. Y en todo caso, quiero enviar un cordial saludo fraternal a todos los integrantes del servicio de delitos telemáticos de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad de caballero, caballero, que tan fervientemente nos siguen...


----------



## FranMen (11 Jul 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Aquí el típico ejemplo de confiscación El Gobierno argentino nacionaliza por sorpresa el sistema privado de pensiones
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk



¿En qué acabó?


----------



## OBDC (11 Jul 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> 5.000 euros de oro 2014 de la Monnaie de Paris



Preguntale a la rumana que la cuida, seguro que sabe donde está.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## autsaider (11 Jul 2021)

@Muttley

Estoy viendo el que creo que es tu video: 5 señales para el colapso.

Felicidades y una pequeña correción. Lee a alb. en el foro de crashoil. Dedícale horas porque el asunto es complejo. Y verás que esto del peak oil es un modelo que tenía validez hace 70 años. Con la tecnología actual es una pollada. Lo que asusta ahora mismo no es la falta de energía, sino que el ecosistema no siga aguantando el abuso que le hacemos. Pero incluso al ecosistema todavía le quedan al menos 30 años antes de dar señales de alarma.

O puedes leer a Jorgen Randers y verás que hay crecimiento durante al menos 30 años. A partir de ahí debido al colapso ecológico los sistemas toman vida propia y se hace imposible calcular como de dura va a ser la situación.


----------



## autsaider (11 Jul 2021)

@Muttley

Gracias de nuevo y ¿reverse repo sería algo así?:

La fed proporciona el dinero para que la maquina que forma el sistema siga girando. Reverse repo es cuando el sistema ya no funciona, se estudia el asunto pero no hay modo de hacer que la máquina vuelve a girar, así que la gente empieza a tener miedo (voy a perder los 100.000 de mi plan de pensiones, nos van a hacer un corralito, si invierto en nueva maquinaria para mi fábrica los intereses me van a comer, etc.) y entonces el dinero que tendría que hacer que la máquina vuelva a girar desaparece porque la gente lo coloca en el lugar más seguro que existe. Es decir: el dinero vuelve a la fed. Pues si lo he entendido bien, significa que el sistema está roto y que además ya no tiene forma de arreglarse a si mismo.

¿El canal que recomiendas es este? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO6X7bnv7blFi0S7RG8LXyA


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> @Muttley
> 
> Gracias de nuevo y ¿reverse repo sería algo así?:
> 
> ...



Los markets makers no ven posibilidades de inversión y no solo eso, ven riesgos sistemicos graves, lo que hace que manden la liquidez a la FED como safe haven.
El sistema no se si estará roto….pero los tiburones que lo conocen muy bien y lo hacen funcionar…ponen su liquidez fuera de él.

Si, es el canal de nuestros amigos: @arriba/abajo @GOLDGOD, @gordinflas, @RockLobster…


----------



## mike69 (12 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿En qué acabó?



Pues acabó en que a la gente se les dijo que cobrarían una pensión del Estado público. 

Otra confiscación de fondos privados de jubilación por un gobierno de la UE. 

La noticia es de 2011, y queda claro que Europa no va a defender al ahorrador.

Saquen sus propias cpnclusiones:









Apropiación de planes de pensiones privados en Portugal - Manuel Martinez


¿Nos deberíamos empezar a preocupar en España? http://www.elojodigital.com/contenido/10319-portugal-rapina-la-argentina ...




www.finect.com






Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antorob (12 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> 5 señales para el colapso económico
> Inflación
> Oro y plata
> Petróleo y energía
> ...



Excelente como siempre.

Gracias por citarme y en general todo de acuerdo, como no puede ser de otra manera, excepto en el reverse repo, donde discrepo bastante. No estoy en mi ordenador y no dispongo los gráficos para justificarme, pero el reverse repo es una medida del exceso de liquidez del sistema, producido puntualmente, por las circunstancias especiales producidas en el Tesoro americano, tras la pandemia.

El Tesoro se endeudó por exceso de más de un billón de dólares y a principios de 2021, empezó a usar ese exceso para pagar sus gastos, lo que evitó que tuviera que emitir deuda en forma de bonos. Los bancos hace tiempo que tienen exceso de depósitos, frente a los préstamos que conceden, con lo que tienen exceso de liquidez y reservas. Esas reservas las depositan en la FED, a través de los reverse repo, esperando que el Tesoro vuelva a emitir deuda y poder dedicar ese exceso de liquidez a comprar deuda americana. La FED al monetizar casi toda la deuda, los ha dejado sin nada que comprar y por ello tienen que acudir a los reverse repo.

El peligro viene de la inflación al 5%, con bonos a 10 años al 1,3%. Si la inflación no es transitoria, la presión sobre los bonos será brutal y si los tipos suben, el sistema no aguanta.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (12 Jul 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> @Muttley
> 
> Estoy viendo el que creo que es tu video: 5 señales para el colapso.
> 
> ...



Hola autsaider.

Es un comentario curioso el tuyo. ¿De todo el foro de crashoil, solo hay que leer a alb?. Porque el resto del foro , discute abiertamente con alb y dicen lo contrario.

Alb ha sido un magnífico forero, hasta que en Noviembre de 2018, las cifras dejaron de darle la razón. Desde entonces ha perdido el sentido y solo quiere, caricaturizar a Antonio Turiel (tiene razón en sus críticas muchas veces) y defender las renovables.

Creo que también deberías dedicarle muchas horas a estudiar el peak oil . 

Saludos.


----------



## autsaider (12 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola autsaider.
> 
> Es un comentario curioso el tuyo. ¿De todo el foro de crashoil, solo hay que leer a alb?. Porque el resto del foro , discute abiertamente con alb y dicen lo contrario.
> 
> ...



alb. es el único que aporta. Los demás escriben pero no dicen nada.

Yo era madmaxista hace 14 años. Yo escribía en crisis energética, me vi todos los documentales, etc. Hace unos 10 años ya se debatió a fondo el asunto en este mismo foro y se demostró que de colapso nada. En crisis energética hace 10 años ya lo discutieron a fondo y acabaron llegando a la conclusión de que el único mad max o dieoff que vamos a ver es en el cine.

Pero supongo que esto te da igual. Si incluso Jorgen Randers dice que nos esperan 30 años de crecimiento y te da igual pues menos te importará lo que te diga yo.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Britain carves out exemption for gold clearing banks from Basel III rule
> 
> 
> Banks clearing gold trades in London can apply for an exemption from tighter capital rules due in January 2022, a British regulator said on Friday, removing what some said was a threat to the functioning of the market.
> ...



Entiendo que Basilea III, para lo que tratamos aquí, se queda en nada.

En fin, otro paripé más que no evitará el seguro triunfo de la matemática


----------



## antorob (12 Jul 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> alb. es el único que aporta. Los demás escriben pero no dicen nada.
> 
> Yo era madmaxista hace 14 años. Yo escribía en crisis energética, me vi todos los documentales, etc. Hace unos 10 años ya se debatió a fondo el asunto en este mismo foro y se demostró que de colapso nada. En crisis energética hace 10 años ya lo discutieron a fondo y acabaron llegando a la conclusión de que el único mad max o dieoff que vamos a ver es en el cine.
> 
> Pero supongo que esto te da igual. Si incluso Jorgen Randers dice que nos esperan 30 años de crecimiento y te da igual pues menos te importará lo que te diga yo.



Otra vez curioso que cites como maxima autoridad a Jorgen Randers y omitas su contribución a los límites del crecimiento.

Ahora Randers es un furibundo ecologista y enemigo de los combustibles fósiles. LO que le interesa son las renovables (como a todos, por supuesto) y si el petróleo se agota, el discurso no tiene el mismo sentido. 

Creo que escribes en el foro y acabas de postear algo parecido como Faxanadu. Yo soy quark en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Angelillo23 (12 Jul 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> He llegado a casa de un familiar donde deje guardada una moneda de oro, y después de 2 años de ausencia, no recuerdo donde la guardé.
> Y no hice un mapa del tesoro.
> 
> Que detector de oro de buena calidad que detecte oro me recomendáis?
> Gracias



En una casa lo normal es que cualquier detector de metales se vuelva loco, incluso si la casa está vacía y aunque el detector de metales sea específico para oro. (campo electromagnético de la red y electrodomésticos, estructura metálica del edificio, tuberías, cables, alambres, clavos tornillos... ) Te lo digo porque yo tengo un detector enfocado al oro.
Desde luego que la moneda sea grandota ayuda y bastante, pero es fácil que te pierdas con las lecturas a poco que haya algo metálico grande cerca.

Tu mejor baza sería, si entra dentro de tus posibilidades y los de tu familiar, peinar minuciosamente cada habitación a mano, sacando muebles si es posible y revisando visualmente rodapiés, cajetines de luz, falsos techos, respiraderos... Digo yo que aunque haya pasado mucho tiempo, te sonará cuando te acerques.
También sería interesante pensar si lo escondiste en la estructura de la casa o dentro de algún mueble u objeto.


----------



## cuidesemele (12 Jul 2021)

Suiza...

La gente muy formal, correcta y estricta. Pero nada de super-hombres immunes a la tentacion
- Que peta BPA Andorra? lo bloquean todo y ya si eso 5 años mas tarde en el juicio sale que si, que lo devolvemos pero podria haber salido que no igualmente. Estaban todos acojonados de que lo perderian todo
- Que un listo de un kantolabank hace una pirula de 60 millones si recuerdo bien? Pues se suben los impuestos a todo kiski del canton y a callar para pagar los 60M
- Que en 2008 las cosas se ponen feas de verdad y se descubre otro pastel de millones? Tampoco vamos a meter en la carcel a un super-directivo de UBS no?
- Que en algunos bancos ibas con el maletin, lo entregabas y seguridad a continuacion te llevaba a las puertas diciendote que no volvieras o llamarian a la policia por llevar dinero B y que a callar y que ajo y agua y el maletin lo perdiste? pues tambien

Que si eres de alli y te mueves por cauces legales etc y todo correcto es una maquina que funciona 1000 veces mejor como pais que Spain. Pues si. Que no hay codicia, corrupcion, politiqueos, etc? Pues no. Mucho menos per tambien hay.

Si dan orden de bloquear todo activo de Español a Suiza tardaran un 'click' de raton y lo que tarde en llegarte el email para que lo sepas. Nada de paladines blancos defensores de la privacidad y la justicia etc. Eso es marketing, y si eres el emerito pues si, lo intentan. Pero si eres un forero de burbuja...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## IvanRios (12 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Otra vez curioso que cites como maxima autoridad a Jorgen Randers y omitas su contribución a los límites del crecimiento.
> 
> Ahora Randers es un furibundo ecologista y enemigo de los combustibles fósiles. LO que le interesa son las renovables (como a todos, por supuesto) y si el petróleo se agota, el discurso no tiene el mismo sentido.
> 
> ...



El crash oil, la futura escasez de minerales, la probable escasez de alimentos (teniendo en cuenta variables como sequías, etc), y la, en general, escasez de recursos finitos de todo tipo, al final, pienso, remitiría a una insostenibilidad de base de la que no se quiere hablar abiertamente (aunque algunos sí lo hacen), y es la insostenibilidad de la propia especie humana en cuanto a su crecimiento exponencial. Porque si es de perogrullo que un sistema que tiende al infinito (como el que tenemos), en un planeta finito, más temprano o más tarde se topará con los límites físicos, también lo es que esto va siempre en función del crecimiento o decrecimiento de la población, estando claro pues que la especie no podrá multiplicarse permanentemente ya que el mismo espacio y los recursos son finitos. Cabría prestar atención pues a la curva de la de la población para ver cuan posible es que se pueda seguir con el crecimiento actual, y viendo la curva, no parecería que dicho crecimiento sea sostenible en el tiempo.

Adjunto una gráfica y un vídeo muy visual al respecto.


----------



## FranMen (12 Jul 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> alb. es el único que aporta. Los demás escriben pero no dicen nada.
> 
> Yo era madmaxista hace 14 años. Yo escribía en crisis energética, me vi todos los documentales, etc. Hace unos 10 años ya se debatió a fondo el asunto en este mismo foro y se demostró que de colapso nada. En crisis energética hace 10 años ya lo discutieron a fondo y acabaron llegando a la conclusión de que el único mad max o dieoff que vamos a ver es en el cine.
> 
> Pero supongo que esto te da igual. Si incluso Jorgen Randers dice que nos esperan 30 años de crecimiento y te da igual pues menos te importará lo que te diga yo.



En mi humilde opinión el mayor problema no es la falta de producción si no el incremento de consumo, por un lado mayor población, por otro mayor renta per capita. Tocamos a menos del mismo pastel


----------



## FranMen (12 Jul 2021)

El argumento de que los BC acumulan oro parece más bien contrarian. Si comparamos, el almacén de oro frente a divisas es de risa.
Sólo unos pocos países van a saco


----------



## FranMen (12 Jul 2021)

Creo que este artículo está un poco anticuado pese a la fecha, por otro sitio he leído que este año están comprando bastante.








Indians offload gold heirlooms as coronavirus deepens financial pain


Indians have been cutting down on their gold purchases in the past couple of years as a weak economy and the virus outbreak trims their spending power.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## FranMen (12 Jul 2021)

Esta es:








No es bitcoin todo lo que reluce: las importaciones de oro recobran protagonismo en la India


La India es el segundo país que más oro consume del mundo, con más de 800 toneladas al año. En la cultura del país, el metal dorado tiene connotaciones religiosas y ceremoniales, así como de tradición familiar. Pero, por supuesto, su valor como inversión siempre está presente y vuelve a cobrar...



www.google.es


----------



## csan (12 Jul 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> 5.000 euros de oro 2014 de la Monnaie de Paris



Por una moneda de 100 gramos, compensa gastarse 50 euros en alquilar un detector de metales.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo que se oye es bien diferente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que lanzan en plan globo sonda y sueños de hdp. La realidad es que en el momento que intentaran llevar algo así a cabo se lía una guerra.
Los hdp estos más de uno les corta el cuello y se acabó el puto partido de mierda éste para siempre.
Que vayan tensando la cuerda.
Vamos, me gasto lo que sea en mercenarios.


----------



## ESC (12 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un video interesante sobre lo que significa acumular oro para los BC.
> Recomendable verlo entero.
> 
> Se lo dedico al dubitativo...
> ...



Los bancos centrales son los grandes baluartes del dinero fiat. Mientras sigan existiendo son la barrera que impide una revaloración del oro en su rol monetario.

Marcan un límite, atesoran oro porque se siguen rigiendo por la antigua concepción monetaria del dinero tangible. Todo lo que esté por debajo del paraguas que representan es dinero basura para los simples mortales. Les propongo un ejercicio de imaginación. Si todos los bancos centrales se fusionasen en uno solo... ¿Para qué albergar oro?.

Esa pregunta me atormenta.


----------



## FranMen (12 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso es lo que lanzan en plan globo sonda y sueños de hdp. La realidad es que en el momento que intentaran llevar algo así a cabo se lía una guerra.
> Los hdp estos más de uno les corta el cuello y se acabó el puto partido de mierda éste para siempre.
> Que vayan tensando la cuerda.
> Vamos, me gasto lo que sea en mercenarios.



Eso dicen muchos desde la barra del bar, bueno, ahora, desde la terraza.
Al final todos entraremos en el redil, quizása los cuatro gatos de campo les dejen hacer


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Eso dicen muchos desde la barra del bar, bueno, ahora, desde la terraza.
> Al final todos entraremos en el redil, quizása los cuatro gatos de campo les dejen hacer



Pues no, hay que plantarles cara, decirlo y hacerlo. Pero sobre todo no comulgar con lo que quieran estos hijos de puta.
Ya sé que todo está podrido, pero por eso mismo, que se pudran también esta gentuza. 
La gente tiene que despertar, hay que decir las cosas. Aunque parezca que no vale para nada, no es así.
Aprietan pero no ahogan. Pero el día que ahoguen ya te digo yo que más de uno va a caer en plena calle. Y luego otro, y otro....


----------



## FranMen (12 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues no, hay que plantarles cara, decirlo y hacerlo. Pero sobre todo no comulgar con lo que quieran estos hijos de puta.
> Ya sé que todo está podrido, pero por eso mismo, que se pudran también esta gentuza.
> La gente tiene que despertar, hay que decir las cosas. Aunque parezca que no vale para nada, no es así.
> Aprietan pero no ahogan. Pero el día que ahoguen ya te digo yo que más de uno va a caer en plena calle. Y luego otro, y otro....



Porque usted o yo lo deseemos no va a ocurrir. Antes sale la gente a celebrar la Eurocopa (si la hubiésemos ganado) que a quejarse de la aprobación de esa ley


----------



## L'omertá (12 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Los bancos centrales son los grandes baluartes del dinero fiat. Mientras sigan existiendo son la barrera que impide una revaloración del oro en su rol monetario.
> 
> Marcan un límite, atesoran oro es porque se siguen rigiendo por la antigua concepción monetaria del dinero tangible. Todo lo que esté por debajo del paraguas que representan es dinero basura para los simples mortales. Les propongo un ejercicio de imaginación. Si todos los bancos centrales se fusionasen en uno solo... ¿Para qué albergar oro?.
> 
> Esa pregunta me atormenta.



¿Sólo esa? Eres dichoso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Jul 2021)

Que pensais sobre comprar reloj de oro a precio de oro pajarracos ? con su factura y tal, tienda que ha cerrado, ando en dudas, no saber que hacer, la briboneria me puede, pero por otro lado ........... yo que se.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Porque usted o yo lo deseemos no va a ocurrir. Antes sale la gente a celebrar la Eurocopa (si la hubiésemos ganado) que a quejarse de la aprobación de esa ley



No hablo de salir a la calle. Hablo de que a los que saqueen se tomarán la justicia por su mano.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Jul 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que pensais sobre comprar reloj de oro a precio de oro pajarracos ? con su factura y tal, tienda que ha cerrado, ando en dudas, no saber que hacer, la briboneria me puede, pero por otro lado ........... yo que se.



Que no.


----------



## autsaider (13 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Otra vez curioso que cites como maxima autoridad a Jorgen Randers y omitas su contribución a los límites del crecimiento.
> 
> Ahora Randers es un furibundo ecologista y enemigo de los combustibles fósiles. LO que le interesa son las renovables (como a todos, por supuesto) y si el petróleo se agota, el discurso no tiene el mismo sentido.
> 
> ...



No tengo por qué decir quien es rander. Tampoco tengo por qué hablar de los límites del crecimiento o de los otros 8000000000000 de asuntos de los que podría ponerme a disertar. En el caso hipotético de que alguien no lo sepa lo buscará en el google.

Si nombro a Randers no es porque sea maxima autoridad, sino porque de todos los que hicieron los limites del crecimiento es el único que sigue vivo y publicando. Él pasó hace mucho tiempo de un discurso donde decía:
-que no habrá comida, ni energía, ni recursos y que además el ecosistema colapsará
-a un discurso donde dice que si que tendremos comida, energía y recursos, pero que el ecosistema cambiará de fase en 30 años y que cuando eso ocurra nadie sabe lo que será de nosotros porque tomará vida propia y se vuelve imposible hacer modelos.

La respuesta no iba dirigida a ti sino a quien nos esté leyendo. Tú te vas al ignore. Eres un fraude, un farsante y un sinvergüenza.


----------



## antorob (13 Jul 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> No tengo por qué decir quien es rander. Tampoco tengo por qué hablar de los límites del crecimiento o de los otros 8000000000000 de asuntos de los que podría ponerme a disertar. En el caso hipotético de que alguien no lo sepa lo buscará en el google.
> 
> Si nombro a Randers no es porque sea maxima autoridad, sino porque de todos los que hicieron los limites del crecimiento es el único que sigue vivo y publicando. Él pasó hace mucho tiempo de un discurso donde decía:
> -que no habrá comida, ni energía, ni recursos y que además el ecosistema colapsará
> ...



Bueno, aquí tenéis una muestra de lo que viene. Intolerancia y acorralamiento del que discrepa del discurso oficial.

Y en otros foros, censura y negación del debate, como medio de mejorar el conocimiento propio y ajeno.

Parece un buen momento para evitar los foros, antes que la caza de brujas se extienda. 

Saludos.


----------



## cuidesemele (13 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso es lo que lanzan en plan globo sonda y sueños de hdp. La realidad es que en el momento que intentaran llevar algo así a cabo se lía una guerra.
> Los hdp estos más de uno les corta el cuello y se acabó el puto partido de mierda éste para siempre.
> Que vayan tensando la cuerda.
> Vamos, me gasto lo que sea en mercenarios.



No se... Si te okupan una casa cuantos años de vida o % te han robado? Si ganas un sueldo decente 50% de IPRF para >40K€ y despues 21% de IVA en lo que lo gastes...

Nos estan hirviendo lentamente y no reaccionamos... Y ahora me obligaran a cambiar de coche porque el mio es viejo. Es que _ya_ me estan quitando todo lo que gano casi!


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2021)

Es un robo generalizado desde los de arriba hacia los de abajo. El principal objetivo del COVID es eliminar la propiedad privada para el 99% de la gente y para ello tienen hasta el 2030. Es un objetivo muy ambicioso y tan solo nos queda protegernos.

Hasta ahora solo han utilizado la inflación e impuestos para robarnos. Ahora van a utilizar todo tipo de artimañas, quieren acelerarlo.


----------



## Lego. (13 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Si todos los bancos centrales se fusionasen en uno solo... ¿Para qué albergar oro?.
> 
> Esa pregunta me atormenta.



¿Te refieres a la "Alianza de Civiizaciones"? Tranquilo, no va a suceder.


Edito: acabo de ver esto en twitter



Hay que tener en cuenta que sólo se refiere al oro de los bancos centrales, y sin auditar, pero lo que se ve en ese mapa es que, de momento, hay muchísimas más reservas en occidente que en el resto del mundo. Es decir, que todavía falta bastante para que a actores como China y Rusia les convenga cerrar la partida del fiat y forzar un regreso a los PM como base de un sistema monetario internacional.

¿No?

El tema es si esas cifras son ciertas.


----------



## Xenomorfo (13 Jul 2021)

The Dollar’s Final Crash Down A Golden Matterhorn | GoldBroker.com


On the one hand gold signifies stability, wealth and the only currency that has survived in history and maintained its purchasing power. That is why governments around the world allegedly hold 34,000 tonnes of it currently valued at $2 tril...




goldbroker.com


----------



## Gusman (13 Jul 2021)

Al hilo de mi mensaje anterior, estoy haciendo un estudio del valor de las cosas a través del tiempo que quiero compartir con vosotros.
El breve estudio "paco" consiste en evaluar sueldo, precio de la tierra y precio de la plata (ya que este es un hilo metalero).

*En 1900 *
el sueldo medio andaluz era de 2,76ptas diarias, 82,8 ptas al mes.
Recordemos que 5ptas de plata (duro) eran 22,5gramos de plata. La peseta sale a 4,5gramos de plata y
25 ptas de oro eran 7,254 gramos de oro 999. La peseta sale a 0,29 gramos de oro.

el precio de la tierra de secano era 541ptas/hectárea = 2434 gramos de plata = 6,56 sueldos
el del olivar 1140 ptas/ha = 5130 gramos de plata = 13,82 sueldos



Haciendo la correlación obtenemos que el sueldo medio era 371 gramos de plata y 23,85 gramos de oro

*En 2020*
El sueldo medio andaluz es de 1475 euros al mes.

Precio aproximado de la plata 700 euros/kg y 49000 euros el kg para el oro.

El precio de la tierra secano es de 6500 euros/hectárea = 9285 gramos de plata = 4,4 sueldos.
El precio del olivar 10.000 euros la hectárea = 14285 gramos de plata = 6.78 sueldos.

Haciendo la correlación obtenemos el sueldo medio en plata aproximado de 2 kg y 30,1 gramos de oro.


*Conclusión *Partiendo de la base de que el sueldo medio (en dinero fiduciario) es el mismo en 1900 y en 2020:

Precio de la plata: 2000/371= 5,39 veces mas barata en la actualidad.
Precio del oro: 30,1/23,85= 1,26 veces mas barato.
Precio hectárea secano: 1,5 veces mas barata.
Precio hectárea olivar: 2 veces mas barata.

Por todo esto se puede concluir que si hubiéramos comprado plata en 1900 habríamos multiplicado nuestro poder adquisitivo 5,4 veces con respecto al sueldo medio, 1,5 veces para la hectárea de labor secano y 2 veces para la hectárea de olivar secano.

Si tenemos en cuenta que 1475 euros son 245000 ptas podemos determinar que el dinero fiduciario se ha devaluado 2980 veces, lo que demuestra que* la inversión en bienes tangibles (metales, tierras,...) es la mejor forma de mantener el poder adquisitivo a largo plazo.*


----------



## IvanRios (13 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> . Si todos los bancos centrales se fusionasen en uno solo... ¿Para qué albergar oro?.
> 
> Esa pregunta me atormenta.



Habría que preguntarse entonces, en el caso de que finalmente solo existiese un banco central mundial e incluso un solo gobierno mundial (que es lo que finalmente creo que va a ocurrir), si las razones por las que los BC tienen oro, desaparecerían o seguirían vigentes. En principio parecería que muchas de esas razones podrían seguir vigentes.


----------



## ESC (13 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Habría que preguntarse entonces, en el caso de que finalmente solo existiese un banco central mundial e incluso un solo gobierno mundial (que es lo que finalmente creo que va a ocurrir), si las razones por las que los BC tienen oro, desaparecerían o seguirían vigentes. En principio parecería que muchas de esas razones podrían seguir vigentes.



Pues hombre, sin rodeos, el objetivo a seguir es este:




Conducirnos a un mundo de monedas fiat digitales en el que se acaben unificando todos los estados en uno solo y que este a su vez reconozca a un solo banco central. Lo cual apuntala al sector financiero en un estrato inferior y con ello convierte en la nueva nobleza a aquellos que ya se han repartido la mayor parte del pastel en el sector privado. 

Resulta de película de ciencia ficción distópica pero es dónde nos dirigimos de cabeza, con un control de la población al milímetro mediante la cartera. Estados y banca están encantados ante tal perspectiva, cómplices en su rol de autoridad monetaria.

Lo mires por donde lo mires, los tangibles son un enemigo para la banca. Pues su objetivo es convertirse en imprescindibles. ¿Cómo convertirse en imprescindibles?:

1º - Reduciendo el dinero a fiat basura.

2º - Unificando al mundo.

Lo único que necesitan ahora mismo es la unificación, una vez alcanzada no habrá alternativa monetaria posible en este planeta. Llegado ese punto ya podrán señalar que el oro es una reliquia bárbara del pasado (a pesar de que siempre será una excelente reserva de valor).

También es cierto que ese plan se puede torcer con facilidad ya que los estados pueden replegarse sobre si mismos y tornarse totalitarios. En ese duelo difícil de señalar entre estado y banca, sutil, el cual pasa inadvertido para todo el mundo casi diría que los grandes perdedores somos nosotros sea cual sea el desenlace.

Parece que la única forma de "joder" a ambos sería regresar al dinero mercancía clásico. Yo lo firmaba con los ojos cerrado ahora mismo. 



Lego. dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a la "Alianza de Civiizaciones"? Tranquilo, no va a suceder.
> 
> 
> Edito: acabo de ver esto en twitter
> ...



Gracias por compartir esta información.

Pues peor me lo pone, si teníamos fe en que china forzase a otro sistema monetario internacional se alejan nuestras esperanzas.

Se trata de un escenario extrañamente conveniente para ciertos intereses. Qué cosas.


----------



## ESC (13 Jul 2021)

Deberíamos ser nosotros, en calidad de civiles y usuarios de la moneda, los que exigiésemos una moneda justa basada en tangibles.

Quizás por eso tienen tanta insistencia en que pensemos como clases sociales, divididos, sesgados y enfrentados. Para no vernos como civiles.


----------



## IvanRios (13 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Deberíamos ser nosotros, en calidad de civiles y usuarios de la moneda, los que exigiésemos una moneda justa basada en tangibles.



Pues sí, pero difícilmente una sociedad que usa mayoritariamente ya tarjeta por voluntad propia perdiendo así toda su privacidad en los movimientos económicos, y perdiendo también el tacto con el dinero (con los papeles de colores, no con el dinero en sí ya que el dinero en sí, la mayoría, jamás lo ha tocado) exigirá una moneda justa basada en tangibles.


----------



## Manzano1 (13 Jul 2021)

La inflación no da tregua en EEUU: el IPC alcanza el 5,4% en junio y el subyacente toca máximos de 1991


La inflación no encuentra techo en EEUU. Los expertos habían vaticinado un leve respiro en junio, pero nada más lejos de la realidad. El IPC general (toda la cesta) ha vuelto a subir para situarse en el 5,4% (máximos desde 2008), mientras que el subyacente (sin contar energía ni alimentos...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jul 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Es un robo generalizado desde los de arriba hacia los de abajo. El principal objetivo del COVID es eliminar la propiedad privada para el 99% de la gente y para ello tienen hasta el 2030. Es un objetivo muy ambicioso y tan solo nos queda protegernos.
> 
> Hasta ahora solo han utilizado la inflación e impuestos para robarnos. Ahora van a utilizar todo tipo de artimañas, quieren acelerarlo.



Robar y también eliminar gente, crear más dependencias de unos y negocios de otros


----------



## L'omertá (13 Jul 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> La inflación no da tregua en EEUU: el IPC alcanza el 5,4% en junio y el subyacente toca máximos de 1991
> 
> 
> La inflación no encuentra techo en EEUU. Los expertos habían vaticinado un leve respiro en junio, pero nada más lejos de la realidad. El IPC general (toda la cesta) ha vuelto a subir para situarse en el 5,4% (máximos desde 2008), mientras que el subyacente (sin contar energía ni alimentos...
> ...



El oro y la plata estarán subiendo mínimo un 5%.
Ah, no.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jul 2021)

Una tontería que se me ha venido a la cabeza, el shale oil nos dio una prórroga del 2009 a ahora pero esa prórroga se ha acabado y no hay nada que lo sustituya


----------



## Tió Justino (14 Jul 2021)

Soy novato en metales. Como no puedo ir físicamente a la tienda, he probado a hacer una compra en Ciode vía internet y he comprobado que si la compra es menor de 1000 € no te piden copia DNI y si es mayor a 1000 € te piden copia DNI. 
Si la tienda informa a Hacienda de las compras anuales que superan los 3000 € ¿que diferencia hay, de cara a notificar a Hacienda, entre hacer una sola compra de 5000 € entregando copia del DNI, que hacer la misma compra en 7 veces con importes inferiores a 1000 € sin entregar copia del DNI?. 
No creo que al no darles copia del DNI, no contabilicen que has superado los 3000 € para notificar a Hacienda. Pero si lo notifican, no tendrán ninguna copia del DNI y tendrán que averiguar manualmente los datos a partir de las 7 transferencias realizadas.
Por otro lado, si vas fisicamente a la tienda, puedes hacer todas las compras que quieras inferiores a 1000 € sin que Hacienda lo sepa ¿no será igual que si las haces vía internet, en cuyo caso solo la tienda tendrá tus datos, pero no Hacienda?


----------



## Angelillo23 (14 Jul 2021)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Soy novato en metales. Como no puedo ir físicamente a la tienda, he probado a hacer una compra en Ciode vía internet y he comprobado que si la compra es menor de 1000 € no te piden copia DNI y si es mayor a 1000 € te piden copia DNI.
> Si la tienda informa a Hacienda de las compras anuales que superan los 3000 € ¿que diferencia hay, de cara a notificar a Hacienda, entre hacer una sola compra de 5000 € entregando copia del DNI, que hacer la misma compra en 7 veces con importes inferiores a 1000 € sin entregar copia del DNI?.
> No creo que al no darles copia del DNI, no contabilicen que has superado los 3000 € para notificar a Hacienda. Pero si lo notifican, no tendrán ninguna copia del DNI y tendrán que averiguar manualmente los datos a partir de las 7 transferencias realizadas.
> Por otro lado, si vas fisicamente a la tienda, puedes hacer todas las compras que quieras inferiores a 1000 € sin que Hacienda lo sepa ¿no será igual que si las haces vía internet, en cuyo caso solo la tienda tendrá tus datos, pero no Hacienda?



Teóricamente si cruzas los umbrales no debe haber ninguna diferencia porque el cruce de datos es automático, no te vayas a pensar que hay un señor bajito en un escritorio rellenando un excel con los dni de la gente.
De hecho, no hay ni cruce, ni intercambio de datos entre administraciones, ni nada, porque hacienda tiene ya de por si todos los datos necesarios para enlazar cuentas y personas.

Todo esto suponiendo como dices, que la compra la vas a hacer por internet, porque en ese caso tienes que pasar si o sí por cuenta bancaria y ahí ya tienen tus datos para hacer el cómputo anual. ¿hasta que punto se hace esto? Pues eso solo lo sabe alguien que trabaje en la tienda.

Ahora bien, si haces compras en persona y PAGAS EN METÁLICO por importes de menos de 1000€, pues es imposible saber nada. Como si compras 50.000€ anuales.
Tu puedes pagar máximo hasta 1000€ en metálico por ley, y si no pasas de eso la tienda no tiene obligación de pedirte nada (excepto casos como el andorrano que hace lo que le sale de las narices y te pide el dni para todo) Espero que ahora comprendas la prisa que les ha entrado estos últimos años con limitar los movimientos en efectivo.


----------



## macalu (14 Jul 2021)

Hola
Pero que problema hay con hacienda si haces varias compras en goldsilver por total de 4000 euros y que te lo envien todo en el mismo envio?


----------



## kragh (14 Jul 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Pero que problema hay con hacienda si haces varias compras en goldsilver por total de 4000 euros y que te lo envien todo en el mismo envio?



Ninguno, como si quieres hacer una sola compra. Hacienda ni nadie te tiene que decir nada, con tú dinero haces lo quieres y te lo gastas como quieras. El rastro de una transferencia bancaria es la misma sea de 10€ que 10k €.


----------



## Tió Justino (14 Jul 2021)

Yo es que prefiero, si es posible, que hacienda no sepa que he comprado oro, pero por lo que veo, si se realizan las compras vía internet, aunque sean menores de 1000 € siempre, en el momento que el acumulado de compras superen cierta cantidad (creo que 3000 € al año), hacienda lo va a saber si o si. Eso sí, la tienda en ningún momento habra obtenido mi copia del DNI . No se eso que puede implicar.


----------



## IvanRios (14 Jul 2021)

* Se avecina una escasez "permanente" de litio *

   
El mercado del litio podría registrar un déficit de hasta 25.000 toneladas y podría empeorar



> _El número de advertencias sobre una nueva escasez de materias primas en medio de las transiciones energéticas acaba de aumentar al doble: Macquarie Bank y Credit Suisse acaban de advertir a sus clientes inversores que la oferta de litio seguirá siendo escasa en un futuro próximo, lo que hará que los precios suban continuamente._


----------



## Furillo (14 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a la "Alianza de Civiizaciones"? Tranquilo, no va a suceder.
> 
> 
> Edito: acabo de ver esto en twitter
> ...



He ahí el quid de la cuestión, me jugaría el huevo izquierdo a que los yanquis no tienen ni la mitad de lo publicado, y que los rusos y chinos tienen más del doble de lo que dicen tener.


----------



## L'omertá (14 Jul 2021)

Pues nada, a comprar sal.


----------



## FranMen (14 Jul 2021)

A efectos del cálculo de las cuantías indicadas, se sumarán los importes de todas las operaciones o pagos en que se haya podido fraccionar la entrega de bienes o la prestación de servicios.


----------



## IvanRios (14 Jul 2021)

Notícia del 2019.
* El precio del litio se dispara, en solo seis meses sube más de un 50%, según BofA *
 *El mercado del litio está volviendo a ser deficitario, y más aún cuando la demanda del vehículo eléctrico se acelere tras salir de la pandemia.*
20 abril, 2021 13:02


----------



## IvanRios (14 Jul 2021)

* El FMI, el Banco Mundial y el BPI defienden las monedas digitales emitidas por un banco central en el G20 *
Un nuevo informe publicado por el triunvirato de las finanzas globales sostiene que las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales beneficiarán el desarrollo mundial.
1385 





Noticias 
En un informe conjunto, *el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), el Banco Mundial y el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BPI) han propuesto al G20 que una red transfronteriza de monedas digitales del banco central (CBDC), respaldada por una integración tecnológica eficiente y una cooperación internacional proactiva, podrían ser de gran beneficio para la economía mundial.*
El informe se enfoca en *ampliar el horizonte más allá de los estudios individuales de los bancos centrales sobre las CBDC para las necesidades domésticas*, enfatizando que es crucial coordinar el trabajo a escala global y encontrar un terreno común entre varios esfuerzos nacionales para aprovechar todos los beneficios de la moneda digital.
Si se aborda con astucia, *el FMI, el Banco Mundial y el BPI creen que la creación de CBDC podría ofrecer una "pizarra limpia" que permitiría al sistema financiero mundial mejorar significativamente la eficiencia de los pagos transfronterizos*.

*Canciller del Reino Unido coloca las CBDC en la lista de próximas reformas financieras del Tesoro*
El informe presenta una imagen sombría del sistema actual de pagos transfronterizos, que se ve afectado por largas demoras en las transacciones y altos costos debido a un número excesivo de intermediarios que operan en diferentes zonas horarias en el proceso de corresponsalía bancaria.
Además, *los flujos transfronterizos a menudo son opacos y difíciles de rastrear, lo que presenta un problema para la implementación de la lucha contra el lavado de dinero (AML) y el financiamiento del terrorismo (CFT)*. Durante la última década, la atenuación de las relaciones bancarias transfronterizas ha dejado a algunos países luchando por integrarse plenamente en el sistema financiero mundial.
El informe sopesa los importantes beneficios que las CBDC podrían presentar para una mayor eficiencia y una inclusión económica mejorada frente a las posibles implicaciones macrofinancieras mundiales y los riesgos involucrados en el uso generalizado de las CBDC para los flujos transfronterizos.

*Según un economista del banco nacional suizo, la tecnología Blockchain no es adecuada para las CBDC*
*Estos desafíos incluyen lidiar con las reversiones repentinas de los flujos de capital posibilitadas por flujos transfronterizos más fluidos y el impacto potencial en la capacidad de los países para administrar sus tipos de cambio.* Si la moneda extranjera se vuelve más fácil de obtener, almacenar y gastar, la sustitución de moneda generalizada podría socavar la independencia de la política monetaria de los estados y plantear riesgos tanto para los países emisores como para los receptores.
Por lo tanto, un impulso mundial para la emisión de CBDC, señala el informe, requeriría una estrecha integración de múltiples CBDC y uniformidad en las opciones de diseño, junto con medidas específicas diseñadas para mitigar estos riesgos macro.
*El trabajo de base no solo estaría centrado en el diseño y el concepto, sino que implicaría estrategias coordinadas, prácticas estandarizadas y un grado de integración estructural, que van desde la creación de nuevas infraestructuras de pago internacionales hasta políticas específicas. Esto último, por ejemplo, podría incluir la introducción de límites a las tenencias o transferencias de CBDC extranjeras.*

*El Banco de la Reserva de Nueva Zelanda consulta al público sobre una posible CBDC*
Además de una amplia cooperación en infraestructura sobre interoperabilidad tecnológica y acceso al sistema de pago, sería necesario un nivel similar de coordinación regulatoria, lo que implicaría la alineación de los marcos de supervisión y vigilancia para los flujos transfronterizos y la coordinación de las medidas AML y CFT.
*Si bien la mayoría de los países están estudiando o desarrollando proyectos piloto para las CBDC, los bancos centrales han adoptado una amplia variedad de enfoques distintos para el diseño de las CBDC y han orientado sus esfuerzos de investigación y desarrollo de manera diferente*. El yuan digital de China está muy por delante en el juego internacional, y varios países han puesto a prueba una CBDC para uso transfronterizo, incluidos Francia, Suiza, Singapur y Bahréin, por nombrar solo algunos.


----------



## sashimi (14 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> * El FMI, el Banco Mundial y el BPI defienden las monedas digitales emitidas por un banco central en el G20 *
> Un nuevo informe publicado por el triunvirato de las finanzas globales sostiene que las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales beneficiarán el desarrollo mundial.
> 1385
> 
> ...



Que diferencia hay entre estas nuevas monedas digitales y las de ahora? Ya son todas 0 y 1s en el ordenador... Van a prohibir el efectivo?


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2021)

DWN Express - Brasilien kaufte im Juni größte Goldmenge seit 20 Jahren


Laut den neuesten Daten des IWF hat die brasilianische Zentralbank im Juni 41,8 Tonnen Gold zu ihren Währungsreserven hinzugefügt....




express.deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de





El banco central de Brasil compró 41,8 toneladas de oro, la mayor compra desde 1999

____________









Wells Fargo tells customers it’s shuttering all personal lines of credit


Wells Fargo CEO Charles Scharf has been forced to make hard decisions during the pandemic, offloading assets and deposits and stepping back from some products.




www.cnbc.com





Wells Fargo cancela las líneas de crédito de sus clientes y da un plazo de 60 días para la devolución de los préstamos.

Algo huele a muerto en Wells Fargo para reclamar la devolución de los créditos a sus clientes:









The Looming Bank Collapse


The U.S. financial system could be on the cusp of calamity. This time, we might not be able to save it.




www.theatlantic.com





Gran artículo sobre el estado del sistema bancario de EEUU tras el impacto del coronavirus. Dejo un par de párrafos traducidos por Google:

Las reformas fueron bien intencionadas, pero, como veremos, no han impedido que los bancos vuelvan a caer en viejos y malos hábitos. Después de la crisis de la vivienda, los CDO subprime naturalmente cayeron en desgracia. La demanda se trasladó a un instrumento similar —y igualmente riesgoso—, uno que incluso tiene un nombre similar: la CLO, u obligación de préstamo garantizado. Un CLO camina y habla como un CDO, pero en lugar de préstamos otorgados a compradores de vivienda, hay préstamos otorgados a empresas, específicamente a empresas en problemas. Las CLO agrupan los denominados préstamos apalancados, las hipotecas de alto riesgo del mundo empresarial. Estos son préstamos otorgados a empresas que han agotado sus préstamos y ya no pueden vender bonos directamente a inversores o calificar para un préstamo bancario tradicional. Hay préstamos apalancados por valor de más de $ 1 billón actualmente pendientes. La mayoría se llevan a cabo en CLO.

...

A medida que los bancos comiencen a sentir el dolor de estos incumplimientos, el público aprenderá que no fueron las únicas instituciones que apostaron a lo grande por las CLO. El gigante de los seguros AIG, que realizó inversiones masivas en CDO en 2008, ahora está expuesto a más de $ 9 mil millones en CLO. Las compañías de seguros de vida estadounidenses como grupo en 2018 tenían aproximadamente una quinta parte de su capital invertido en estos mismos instrumentos. Los fondos de pensiones, los fondos mutuos y los fondos cotizados en bolsa (populares entre los inversores minoristas) también invierten mucho en préstamos apalancados y CLO.


----------



## Angelillo23 (14 Jul 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Que diferencia hay entre estas nuevas monedas digitales y las de ahora? Ya son todas 0 y 1s en el ordenador... Van a prohibir el efectivo?




Pues todo lo malo de antes, con nuevas cosas malas, y sin las pocas cosas buenas del sistema actual. A mi parecer al efectivo le queda una década máximo

Estas ya son 100% digitales sin contrapartida tangible, y así lo venden en los medios para que se entienda. Trazabilidad total entre paises, y legislación común entre paises...

Por otra parte no aclaran nada de como piensan hacerlo, pero desde el primer momento hablan de que un banco central podrá emitir moneda*S *digitales, en plural. Y que las monedas pueden abarcar varios paises, o sea, que la posibilidad del euro a dos velocidades que aquí se rumiaba hace años pero que era impracticable ya si lo sería.

De todas formas no te preocupes si tienes dudas, estoy seguro que en TVE harán una gala musical explicándonos las bondades del nuevo sistema, con dibujitos de la familia garcía para que entendamos lo bueno que es y nos preguntemos como hemos podido sobrevivir hasta ahora sin el nuevo sistema


----------



## Lego. (14 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> * El FMI, el Banco Mundial y el BPI defienden las monedas digitales emitidas por un banco central en el G20 *
> Un nuevo informe publicado por el triunvirato de las finanzas globales sostiene que las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales beneficiarán el desarrollo mundial.
> 1385
> 
> ...


----------



## Furillo (14 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Según un economista del banco nacional suizo, la tecnología Blockchain no es adecuada para las CBDC*
> *Estos desafíos incluyen lidiar con las reversiones repentinas de los flujos de capital posibilitadas por flujos transfronterizos más fluidos y el impacto potencial en la capacidad de los países para administrar sus tipos de cambio.* Si la moneda extranjera se vuelve más fácil de obtener, almacenar y gastar, la sustitución de moneda generalizada podría socavar la independencia de la política monetaria de los estados y plantear riesgos tanto para los países emisores como para los receptores.
> Por lo tanto, un impulso mundial para la emisión de CBDC, señala el informe, requeriría una estrecha integración de múltiples CBDC y uniformidad en las opciones de diseño, junto con medidas específicas diseñadas para mitigar estos riesgos macro.
> *El trabajo de base no solo estaría centrado en el diseño y el concepto, sino que implicaría estrategias coordinadas, prácticas estandarizadas y un grado de integración estructural, que van desde la creación de nuevas infraestructuras de pago internacionales hasta políticas específicas. Esto último, por ejemplo, podría incluir la introducción de límites a las tenencias o transferencias de CBDC extranjeras.*





Angelillo23 dijo:


> Por otra parte no aclaran nada de como piensan hacerlo, pero desde el primer momento hablan de que un banco central podrá emitir moneda*S *digitales, en plural. Y que las monedas pueden abarcar varios paises, o sea, que la posibilidad del euro a dos velocidades que aquí se rumiaba hace años pero que era impracticable ya si lo sería.



Creo que en el post de Iván ya nos van dando una pincelada de cómo piensan articular el chiringuito CBDC.

Ni contratos inteligentes, ni blockchain, ni capullos en vinagre. Más manipulación y más trile, que es lo único que saben hacer.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Wells Fargo tells customers it’s shuttering all personal lines of credit
> 
> 
> Wells Fargo CEO Charles Scharf has been forced to make hard decisions during the pandemic, offloading assets and deposits and stepping back from some products.
> ...



No ha subido la mitad de lo que había escrito 

Resumen:

-Los CLOs son créditos a empresas medianas y pequeñas que suelen tener problemas de viabilidad

-La crisis del coronavirus ha impactado especialmente en estas empresas convirtiendo los créditos que les han concedido en basura financiera

-Los bancos esconden de sus balances su exposición a los CLOs para no impactar en sus resultados. En el caso de Wells Fargo, parece que siguen el modelo de Enron, con empresas creadas para sacar las inversiones fallidas de las cuentas del banco.

-Esto hace que los bancos no se fien unos de otros ya que no saben cuánta porquería ocultan sus balances. Posiblemente sea la razón por la que las instituciones aparcan su liquidez en la fed mediante las reverse repos cuyo volumen está disparado.

-La situación es muy parecida a la de 2008 cambiando los CDOs por CLOs. Nadie se fía de nadie ya que todos ocultan las pérdidas de sus balances.

-La situación actual con la logística mundial colapsando, retrasos en las entregas, escasez de productos y fuertes subidas de precios en las materias primas van a ser la puntilla para numerosas empresas que se mantienen en pie gracias a los préstamos que han recibido del sistema financiero y que se han empaquetado en las CLOs

-Lineas de credito que Wells Fargo va a cerrar y reclama que se devuelvan o les cierran la cuenta... Y sin los cuales las empresas zombies no son viables.


----------



## macalu (14 Jul 2021)

kragh dijo:


> Ninguno, como si quieres hacer una sola compra. Hacienda ni nadie te tiene que decir nada, con tú dinero haces lo quieres y te lo gastas como quieras. El rastro de una transferencia bancaria es la misma sea de 10€ que 10k €.



Gracias


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> DWN Express - Brasilien kaufte im Juni größte Goldmenge seit 20 Jahren
> 
> 
> Laut den neuesten Daten des IWF hat die brasilianische Zentralbank im Juni 41,8 Tonnen Gold zu ihren Währungsreserven hinzugefügt....
> ...



El otro día comentaba Gutierrez Cava que los repos inversos estaban generando una falta de liquidez en el sistema bancario.

Quizas eso tenga algo que ver.

Por lo que comentaba la Fed habia subido algo el interes que daba por esos repos inversos y el efecto ha sido no solo que los bancos han drenado la liquidez sobrante, sino que se han apuntado también grandes tenedores de capital, sacando dinero de los bancos y dàndoselo a la Fed. Y ahora ven que se han pasado de frenada y los bancos tienen dificultades para dar créditos y mantener los corficientes...

Bueno, más o menos es lo que entendí, no se si me he liado en algo



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El otro día comentaba Gutierrez Cava que los repos inversos estaban generando una falta de liquidez en el sistema bancario.
> 
> Quizas eso tenga algo que ver.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene el control del sistema monetario que te puedes pasar de frenada ya que realmente los planificadores centrales son víctimas de la ficción de control.

Tal vez sea el objetivo y no se han pasado de frenada. Drenar de dólares el sistema monetario Internacional en el que es la referencia puede ser un armagedon monetario. La cosa está muy caliente:









Biden quiere un teléfono rojo con China. Tambores de guerra


https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/14/politics/biden-red-phone-china-xi/index.html La guerra híbrida por la supremacía monetaria requiere un teléfono rojo, o al menos así lo desea Biden. La prensa oficial China no comenta nada sobre el tema, tal vez no quiera aceptar tal ofrecimiento ya que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (14 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No ha subido la mitad de lo que había escrito
> 
> Resumen:
> 
> ...



Hace relativamente poco veía the Big Short y me preguntaba también si con aproximadamente un 20% de empresas zombies en los EEUU no estaríamos ahora en una situación similar a la de 2008 pero con los CLOs en lugar de los CDOs. Me puse a buscar a ver si el propio Burry o algún otro economista había alertado sobre el asunto pero no encontré nada. Lo que sí me encontré es que el mercado de los CLOs en mayo de este anyo estaba "boyante":









Global CLO Market Approaches $1 Trillion Milestone as Sales Soar


If you listen to people in the trenches, the collateralized loan obligation market is having a great year.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Momo L (14 Jul 2021)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Yo es que prefiero, si es posible, que hacienda no sepa que he comprado oro, pero por lo que veo, si se realizan las compras vía internet, aunque sean menores de 1000 € siempre, en el momento que el acumulado de compras superen cierta cantidad (creo que 3000 € al año), hacienda lo va a saber si o si. Eso sí, la tienda en ningún momento habra obtenido mi copia del DNI . No se eso que puede implicar.



Yo tenía las mismas dudas que tú, pero a mí en CMC metales me dijeron que ellos no comunicaban nada a Hacienda, ni compras superiores a 3000€, así que o estaba confundida o no sé como va


----------



## Tió Justino (15 Jul 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Yo tenía las mismas dudas que tú, pero a mí en CMC metales me dijeron que ellos no comunicaban nada a Hacienda, ni compras superiores a 3000€, así que o estaba confundida o no sé como va



A mi me dijeron en una tienda en Alemania que sí que informaban (imagino que a la Hacienda de allí), a partir de 12.500 €. Eso fué hace unos 6 años. No se actualmente cual será el límite alli.


----------



## cuidesemele (15 Jul 2021)

En Andorra hast 10K en efectivo no informan, no piden DNI y puedes pasar 9999 por la frontera sin decir nada. Y pagos de hasta 100K en metalico pero entonces si piden DNI.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No ha subido la mitad de lo que había escrito
> 
> Resumen:
> 
> ...



Cojones, por estas infos y explicaciones estoy en este foro. Se agradecen mucho.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Jul 2021)

* Destacados inversores en bolsa predicen una "histórica" caída en los mercados y alertan de que se está gestando la "mayor burbuja de la historia" *


 




El inversor Jeremy Grantham. Destacados inversores en bolsa predicen una "histórica" caída en los mercados y alertan de que se está gestando la "mayor burbuja de la historia"
*Destacados inversores* como Michael Burry o Jeremy Grantham *se están preparando para un colapso financiero devastador*. Y no son los únicos que llevan tiempo advirtiendo sobre los efectos de una especulación desenfrenada, alimentada por los programas de estímulo del Gobierno estadounidense, que no puede mantener el pico en los precios de los activos para siempre.
Los inversores multimillonarios Leon Cooperman, Stanley Druckenmiller o Jeffrey Gundlach también llevan tiempo dando la voz de alarma. Lo mismo que la estrella del programa _Shark Tank_ Kevin O'Leary, el profeta del mercado Gary Shilling o el autor del libro _Padre rico, padre pobre_, Robert Kiyosaki.
Aquí están las *advertencias más destacadas de 8 expertos en el mercado bursátil*:
*Michael Burry*




Michael Burry.

El protagonista de la película _La gran apuesta_, Michael Burry, describió en junio la situación de los mercados como la *"mayor burbuja especulativa de todos los tiempos"* y apuntó a que los inversores minoristas estaban comprando publicidad en torno a las acciones de memes y criptomonedas. A su juicio, esta dinámica desembocará en la "madre de todos los accidentes".
A principios de este año, el inversor, que dirige *Scion Asset Management*, apuntó que Tesla, GameStop, bitcoin, dogecoin, Robinhood y el mercado inmobiliario estadounidense estaban *"al rojo vivo"* y eso era un signo de excesos especulativos.
*Jeremy Grantham*




Jeremy Grantham

Jeremy Grantham apuntaba en enero que el mercado era una *"burbuja épica en toda regla"*.

"Cuando se alcanza este nivel de entusiasmo, se avecina una burbuja. Esto ocurre siempre, sin excepción, y se romperá en los próximos meses, no en años", advertía el cofundador de la firma de inversión *OGM*.
*"Tendremos que vivir con la que podría ser la mayor pérdida de valor de los activos bursátiles que hayamos visto jamás"*, añadió.

*Leon Cooperman*




Leon Cooperman

Leon Cooperman es otro de los inversores que compartido su profunda preocupación por los mercados financieros.
"Todo lo que veo me hace tener precaución, tanto a medio como a largo plazo", apuntaba el multimillonario y jefe de *Omega Advisors*, el pasado mes de mayo. Entonces, añadió que, *"cuando el mercado tenga una razón para bajar, bajará tan rápido que nos dará vueltas la cabeza"*.
Cooperman se describió a sí mismo como un inversor "bajista totalmente invertido", porque los factores que normalmente provocan que los mercados estén en fases bajistas (como el aumento de la inflación, los temores a una recesión o un papel hostil por parte de la Reserva Federal) no estaban presentes en estos momentos.
*Stanley Druckenmiller*




Stanley Druckenmiller

*Stanley Druckenmiller indicó también en mayo que el mercado alcista le recordaba al *_*boom *_*de las *_*puntocom*_, aunque advirtió de que los precios de los activos podrían seguir subiendo durante un tiempo.

"No tengo ninguna duda de que estamos ante un fuerte alza de todos los activos", explicó el multimillonario inversor y responsable del _family office_ *Duquesne*. *"Tampoco tengo ninguna duda de que no tengo ni idea de cuándo va a terminar"*, apuntó irónico.
"Sabía que estábamos en un mercado inflado en el 99, pero continuó así un tiempo más. Si hubiera puesto en corto las acciones de las tecnológicas a mediados de ese año, para finales ya habría estado fuera del negocio", apuntó Druckenmiller, quien aseveró que sacaría su dinero del mercado bursátil en meses.
*"Me sorprendería que no hayamos salido del mercado de valores para finales de este año. Las burbujas no pueden durar tanto"*, aseguró.
*Jeffrey Gundlach*


En marzo, *Jeffrey Gundlach* trasladó el mensaje de que las acciones están innegablemente caras.
Este inversor millonario, que también lidera la firma de inversión *DoubleLine Capital*, ha sido otra de las voces que han indicado que el mercado está muy sobrevalorado. En este sentido, *ha augurado una caída del valor de las acciones del 15%, que irá ligada a una recesión económica*.
Gundlach, conocido como *el *_*rey de los bonos*_, cree que los inversores minoristas que habían acumulado acciones de memes y otros activos especulativos no continuarían en el mercado una vez que los precios comenzaran a caer.

"Tendremos una tremenda recuperación de gran parte del dinero que piensa que el mercado de valores es una cosa unidireccional", apunta.
Los avisos sobre el desplome de Wall Street son cada vez más fuertes: 9 señales que demuestran la precaria situación del mercado
*Kevin O'Leary*


*Kevin O'Leary* aseguró en abril que las acciones se podían derrumbar, aunque vio el lado positivo y afirmó que esto serviría de lección para los inversores novatos.
"Comprar que habrá una caída es lo más común, pero lo que sucederá con toda seguridad es que *se producirá una corrección masiva y servirá para aprender una lección muy importante*", afirmó la estrella del programa _Shark Tank_ y jefe de *O'Leary Funds*.
"La generación que está operando en este momento nunca ha vivido por una corrección sostenida. Vendrá. No sé cuándo, no sé qué lo desencadenará, pero aprenderán la lección", advirtió.
"Si tienes mucho apalancamiento, será una gran lección, porque acabarás en una posición de valor neto negativo", agregó O'Leary, que señaló optimista que "se aprenderá de ello".
*Robert Kiyosaki*


Robert Kiyosaki utilizó Twitter para lanzar sus advertencias. En junio dijo, al igual que otros inversores, que esperaba la mayor caída del mercado bursátil de la historia .

*"La burbuja más grande de la historia del mundo está creciendo"*, indicó el gurú de las finanzas personales y *autor del libro *_*Padre rico, padre pobre*_, quien añadió que "se acerca el mayor crac de la historia".
Kiyosaki ha acusado a la Reserva Federal de sobreestimular los mercados y devaluar el dólar y *ha aconsejado a los inversores que se preparen para la recesión*, abasteciéndose de metales preciosos y criptomonedas.
*Gary Shilling*


Gary Shilling predijo en abril que los mercados financieros caerían en picado, pero se negó a predecir cuándo llegaría el colapso bursátil.
*"No estoy haciendo ninguna predicción firme sobre cuándo colapsará esto"*, dijo el veterano inversor y presidente de *A. Gary Shilling & Co* quien, en todo caso, no tiene dudas de que se producirá en algún momento. *"En algún momento, muchacho, habrá mucha sangre en el suelo"*, zanjó.
Business Insider


----------



## IvanRios (15 Jul 2021)

Cuando la mayor burbuja bursátil de la historia explote y arrastre con ella a casi todo, a ver si le es posible a la mafia seguir manteniendo los metales por los suelos.


----------



## Tió Justino (15 Jul 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> En Andorra hast 10K en efectivo no informan, no piden DNI y puedes pasar 9999 por la frontera sin decir nada. Y pagos de hasta 100K en metalico pero entonces si piden DNI.



¿sabes de algún sitio de fiar en Andorra donde comprar Oro?


----------



## macalu (15 Jul 2021)

La renta variable seguirá subiendo, con los tipos tan bajos no hay otra opción para buscar rentabilidad


IvanRios dijo:


> * Destacados inversores en bolsa predicen una "histórica" caída en los mercados y alertan de que se está gestando la "mayor burbuja de la historia" *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timi (15 Jul 2021)

Los planes verdes dispararan el precio de la plata.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Cuando la mayor burbuja bursátil de la historia explote y arrastre con ella a casi todo, a ver si le es posible a la mafia seguir manteniendo los metales por los suelos.



Los metales son otra burbuja, si quieres ganar dinero compra latas de atun y sardinas.


----------



## timi (15 Jul 2021)

Cuando las latas de atun tengan el precio que crees que tendrán , el dinero por el que suspiras ya no existirá.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> Cuando las latas de atun tengan el precio que crees que tendrán , el dinero por el que suspiras ya no existirá.



No suspiro por el dinero, suspiro por vuestras propiedades, por vuestras onzas de oro, por vuestra plata.

Mis latas de atun me daran acceso a todo ello y mucho mas.

Es como cuando se llegaron a ver en el foro de intercambio de oro y plata una mascarilla que se podia intercambiar por una onza de oro, mientras eso sucedia los viejunos que no se habian podido aprovisionar de mascarillas rabiaban y lloraban casi al mismo tiempo ñiñiñiñi ñiñiñiñi miserable que cambias mascarillas por onzas de oro.

Pero ellos no eran miserables por haber estado comprando oro durante años pensando que luego podrian cambiarlo por muchos mas papelitos de los que tu hablas, ellos eran magnificos economistas, seres de luz.


----------



## Pintxen (15 Jul 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Los metales son otra burbuja, si quieres ganar dinero compra latas de atun y sardinas.



Vamos a ver, si mi abuelo hubiese guardado el equivalente a diez años de su sueldo en soberanos de oro y antes de morir me dice donde lo ha escondido me llevaría una alegría del copón, pero si en vez de oro fuesen latas de arenque te las regalo para tí todas. Pero es que soy yo el único que sabe que la comida enlatada se estropea con los años? Dura bastante, si, pero al cabo de unos pocos años habrá caducado y no valdrá para nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Jul 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si mi abuelo hubiese guardado el equivalente a diez años de su sueldo en soberanos de oro y antes de morir me dice donde lo ha escondido me llevaría una alegría del copón, pero si en vez de oro fuesen latas de arenque te las regalo para tí todas. Pero es que soy yo el único que sabe que la comida enlatada se estropea con los años? Dura bastante, si, pero al cabo de unos pocos años habrá caducado y no valdrá para nada.



Dicen que las sardinas no caducan.

Si tu abuelo llega a esconder casi cualquier cosa antigua igual valdria al cambio mas dinero que esos soberanos de oro, si tu abuelo llega a meter en un abujero toda la basura que generase igual estabas ahora rico por que los coleccionistas compran cualquier mierda por un paston, las latas que tiraban nuestros abuelos, las botellas, los envases, todo eso valdria ahora un puto dineral y quizas incluso mas que los soberanos.


----------



## Pintxen (15 Jul 2021)

Yo creo que no está mal tener una buena despensa que te dé de comer durante unos meses en caso de que ocurra algo grave, pero guardar miles de euros en latas de sardinas me parece absurdo.


----------



## Pintxen (15 Jul 2021)

Los soberanos para mí, todo lo demás te lo regalo.


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si mi abuelo hubiese guardado el equivalente a diez años de su sueldo en soberanos de oro y antes de morir me dice donde lo ha escondido me llevaría una alegría del copón, pero si en vez de oro fuesen latas de arenque te las regalo para tí todas. Pero es que soy yo el único que sabe que la comida enlatada se estropea con los años? Dura bastante, si, pero al cabo de unos pocos años habrá caducado y no valdrá para nada.



Alegrarse de que se abuelo muera por unos soberanos, en fin


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> Los planes verdes dispararan el precio de la plata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente hoy un bombardeo de noticias sobre leyes y planes de la comisión europea y Borderline sobre el tema, es para echarse a temblar


----------



## IvanRios (15 Jul 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Los metales son otra burbuja, si quieres ganar dinero compra latas de atun y sardinas.



Yo no quiero ganar dinero con los metales, para especular ya está la bolsa o las mismas criptomonedas. Y no es que los metales estén en una burbuja sino todo lo contrario, su precio está manipulado a la baja. Pero la farsa llegará a su fin y se pondrán las cosas 'en su sitio'.


----------



## OBDC (16 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Con los metales no se trata de ganar dinero, para especular ya está la bolsa o las mismas criptomonedas. Y no es que los metales estén en una burbuja sino todo lo contrario, su precio está manipulado a la baja. Pero la farsa llegará a su fin y se pondrán las cosas 'en su sitio'.



Ya, manipulados....conspiración en contra de 4 pirados....
Hay que ver el ego que tenéis chicos, el mundo en contra vuestra por acumular oro...
Si no es feliz el que no quiere...
El oro no lo quiere nadie, 4 abuelas para hacerse las ricas se cuelgan collares, pulseras y todo lo que el finado les regalo en vida cuando van a la verduleria, y luego sacan el monedero y cuentan de 5 céntimos en 5 céntimos...
Dejan más pasta los sellos, preguntar a los directivos de AFINSA.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Yo no quiero ganar dinero con los metales, para especular ya está la bolsa o las mismas criptomonedas. Y no es que los metales estén en una burbuja sino todo lo contrario, su precio está manipulado a la baja. Pero la farsa llegará a su fin y se pondrán las cosas 'en su sitio'.



Vale. Hace 10 años que repito lo mismo. Ahora dime cuando, porque los metales y las mineras llevan un año bajando. Si hubiera invertido en la bolsa normal ahora tendría cuatro veces más. Mínimo. Precisamente la rentabilidad que esperaba de los metales. 

La plata en particular es un dolor. Es como estar todo el rato diciendo que el vino en España escasea y que hay que guardar unas cajas porque no va a haber suficiente.


----------



## MIP (16 Jul 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Hola
> Pero que problema hay con hacienda si haces varias compras en goldsilver por total de 4000 euros y que te lo envien todo en el mismo envio?



En goldsilver seguramente ni te pregunten nada, al menos he oído de gente pidiendo 30000€ y no les han pedido nada porque son un poco anárquicos. Pero eso fue hace tiempo igual ahora si lo piden.


----------



## Muttley (16 Jul 2021)

Comprobación de monedas de plata y oro mediante Sigma Verifier Pro
Mide resistividad eléctrica. 
Nuevo episodio del canal del Dragón Oro Plata


----------



## Ajeroman (16 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Comprobación de monedas de plata y oro mediante Sigma Verifier Pro
> Mide resistividad eléctrica.
> Nuevo episodio del canal del Dragón Oro Plata



Buena musiquita para este apocalipsis a cámara lenta que estamos viviendo, es Django Reinhart?.


----------



## Muttley (16 Jul 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Buena musiquita para este apocalipsis a cámara lenta que estamos viviendo, es Django Reinhart?.



Selección de Francisco Tarrega
Varios intérpretes, pero no Reinhart…o al menos no me consta


----------



## Muttley (16 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Buen video.
> Me suscribí en su día con las dos cuentas de los dos móviles. Algo sencillo que podemos hacer para ayudar, ahí lo dejo caer...



Muchísimas gracias.

La verdad es que es muy tonto pero ver suscriptores que suben poco a poco da moral para seguir haciendo cosas. Se llega a más gente y eso creo que es lo importante. 
Que no seamos un reducto de un foro de inversiones de un foro de internet


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Jul 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Buena musiquita para este apocalipsis a cámara lenta que estamos viviendo, es Django Reinhart?.



Me he suscrito, que parece interesante,


----------



## IvanRios (17 Jul 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Vale. Hace 10 años que repito lo mismo. Ahora dime cuando, porque los metales y las mineras llevan un año bajando. Si hubiera invertido en la bolsa normal ahora tendría cuatro veces más. Mínimo. Precisamente la rentabilidad que esperaba de los metales.
> 
> La plata en particular es un dolor. Es como estar todo el rato diciendo que el vino en España escasea y que hay que guardar unas cajas porque no va a haber suficiente.



Pues sí, pero sabemos que el sistema va al colapso: la bolsa en una burbuja colosal debido a las masivas impresiones de dinero y que han ido a la bolsa, la burbuja de deuda impagable mundial...todo el sistema es una completa burbuja inviable que más pronto que tarde va a llegar a su fin, y cuando lo haga, los metales a su vez ocuparán 'su lugar'. Además de todo esto, vamos hacia un cambio de paradigma en todos los sentidos (siendo la plandemia el inicio de todo); y en el nuevo paradigma de la escasez, del racionamiento, de lo limitado...de las energías 'verdes', de la electrificación...los metales (que forman parte fundamental de lo necesario y de lo 'limitado' ya que no pueden ser creados por ningún banco central ni gobierno) difícilmente seguirán siendo valorados como hasta ahora.


----------



## timi (17 Jul 2021)

*SOLAR, BASILEA III, WALL STREET SILVER: POR QUÉ EL PRECIO DE LA PLATA SUBIRÁ BRUSCAMENTE*
PUBLICADO POR CYRILLE JUBERT | 13 DE JULIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS7219 
El decimocuarto plan quinquenal del Partido Comunista de China, presentado por Xi Jinping a fines de 2020, predice que China será neutral en carbono en 2060.
Actualmente, el Reino Medio es el número uno en emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero. Sus emisiones de CO 2 por combustión son el doble de las de Estados Unidos.
El carbón es la causa del 79,8% de estas emisiones, ya que el 61,9% de la energía china proviene de centrales eléctricas de carbón que producen 22.171 TWh de electricidad, o el triple del improbable grupo formado por Estados Unidos, India, Japón, Alemania y Gran Bretaña. , que en conjunto suman 7.881 TWh.
En 2018, las energías renovables, eólica y solar combinadas, representaron menos del 5% de la producción de electricidad china.







Sin embargo, ya en 2018, China era líder mundial en la producción de electricidad a partir de energía solar con el 39% de la producción mundial y en primer lugar en la producción de calor de origen solar con el 71% del parque mundial de paneles térmicos.
En 2015, un panel solar usó 20 gramos ( 0,643 onzas) de plata. Ese año, el 7% de la producción de plata (77,6 Moz) fue consumida por energía fotovoltaica.
En 2020, a pesar de una caída del 80% en la cantidad de plata necesaria por panel, la industria fotovoltaica consumió 101 Moz (3,142 toneladas), o el 12,8% de la producción minera, que fue de 784 Moz.
En 2019, China tuvo una producción total de energía solar de 115 GW. El decimocuarto plan quinquenal chino prevé instalar 85 GW adicionales por año, o 2/3 de la flota existente. Por tanto, el consumo de plata por parte de este sector de actividad aumentará de forma muy acusada.
En India , el magnate empresarial Mukesh Ambani anunció que acumulará 100 GW en capacidad de energía solar durante los próximos nueve años, mientras que Gautam Adani anunció que su empresa de energía verde agregaría 5GW cada año esta década, desde un nivel actual de aproximadamente 3.5 GW.
El sector está en alza.
El último informe de la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE) es muy claro sobre la energía solar. Para cumplir con los compromisos de los Acuerdos de París, las capacidades de producción fotovoltaica deberán multiplicarse por 5 cada año. En otras palabras, los paneles solares deberían consumir *500 Moz de plata al año* .
En 2020, la producción minera de plata fue de *784 Moz* .
En el último informe del Silver Institute , vemos que la demanda industrial en 2020 fue de 530 Moz y la demanda de joyería en 181 Moz, para un total de *711 Moz* .
Si agrega la demanda de plata de inversión, que es de 237 Moz, la demanda total fue de 948 Moz.







El mercado se encontraba por tanto en un déficit de 251 Moz según las cifras de este informe, en el que se registra la inversión en ETP o ETF por *331 Moz* .
Para producir, un fabricante o un joyero necesita que le entreguen la plata física que compra. Los ETF y ETP pueden satisfacerse con una promesa de entrega a plazo, que puede retrasarse del vencimiento al vencimiento; es plata electrónica, que no tiene existencia real. Debido a que la mayoría de los ETF no exigen la entrega, el precio de la plata aún no se ha disparado.
Pero si los paneles solares van a consumir 500 Moz en lugar de 100, la demanda industrial en 2021 y los años siguientes superará los 1100 Moz. Incluso si la producción minera regresa a su nivel de 2018, es decir, 848 Moz, habrá un déficit muy grande, que no se puede llenar con papel plateado y promesas vacías.
Asegúrese de que la ley de la oferta y la demanda finalmente actúe con fuerza sobre los precios.
*EL IMPULSO DE BASILEA III*
Todo se ha dicho y escrito sobre la NSFR y las reglas de Basilea III, que están vigentes en Europa y Estados Unidos desde el 1 de julio. Simplificarlo al extremo, en el balance de un banco, tener oro o plata no asignados o hipotecados es clasificado como riesgo que debe ser cubierto, mientras que la asignación de lingotes físicos sin hipoteca se considera capital. Estas reglas empujarán a los bancos a solicitar la entrega y a perder interés en los ETF y otros ETP.
Se supone que ETP representa cerca de 650 Moz de plata ( página 37 ).
¿Cuánto quedará en enero, cuando los bancos del Reino Unido también estén sujetos a las normas de Basilea III?
Nota Bene: las exenciones concedidas a los bancos compensadores de la LBMA se refieren únicamente al oro físico. No se han mencionado los derivados del oro. No se había dicho una palabra sobre la plata o sus derivados.
En febrero de 2021, después del primer ataque a Wall Street Silver , a la LBMA le preocupaba que el 85% de las reservas de plata en sus almacenes pertenecieran a ETF. Sin embargo, en el _World Silver Survey_ citado anteriormente, agregan la plata de los almacenes de COMEX y LBMA a la de los ETF. Algunos analistas consideran que algunas barras de plata del banco JP Morgan se cuentan así 3 veces. En enero de 2022, las reglas de Basilea III podrían dejar al descubierto la realidad de las acciones de plata hipotecadas varias veces. No es casualidad que la LBMA firmara una carta de 58 páginas dirigida al regulador del Banco de Inglaterra, retrasando la fecha de implementación de Bale III, dejando claro que el corazón de su mercado iba a desaparecer.
Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, las exenciones bancarias de compensación solo se refieren al oro físico, estas exenciones solo se refieren al 1% del mercado de lingotes de Londres.
Las demandas para transformar los derivados de plata electrónicos en plata física entregada desequilibrarán enormemente un mercado que ha estado en déficit durante varios años.
Los 123.000 soldados del ejército de Wall Street Silver no solo están agotando las existencias de los comerciantes, sino que están haciendo campaña para revelar que el oro o la plata en las cuentas de metal pueden ser ficticios o simplemente una reserva fraccionaria. Así es como pusieron en problemas a la Perth Mint en Australia, que resultó incapaz de cumplir, cuando sus clientes acudieron masivamente a recoger sus lingotes de plata. Esta campaña cobrará impulso con el próximo lanzamiento de un documental que se espera que atraiga a más ciudadanos a unirse a Wall Street Silver para protegerse de la inflación comprando plata.
Este gráfico muestra el impacto del movimiento _Silver Squeeze_ en el mercado.







Rick Rule, director ejecutivo de SPROTT Global Resources, el mayor comprador de plata de este año, reveló en una entrevista en la plataforma WSS ( 1 y 2 ) que al principio no creía que las personas pudieran tener ningún impacto en el mercado de la plata, pero se vio obligado a admitir, que habían movido las líneas. Esto es evidente en el cuadro anterior. PSLV, Sprott ETF, fue uno de los primeros beneficiarios.
El éxito trae éxito. Cuando la plata finalmente rompa la resistencia amargamente defendida de $ 28-30, todos los especuladores se apresurarán a apostar el aumento de la plata de una forma u otra, fortaleciendo el movimiento de Wall Street Silver y eso, especialmente cuando el aumento de la inflación generalizada se hará más evidente.
*EL CHEQUE POR FAVOR !*
Tan comprensivo como es este movimiento de base y tan efectivo como es para secar la cadena de suministro minorista, son las reglas de Basilea III las que revolucionarán el mercado mayorista de plata y la demanda global de energía fotovoltaica, lo que va a impulsar los precios al alza a nivel mundial. finales de 2021 y más el próximo año y el siguiente.
Por otro lado, el director ejecutivo de Freeport-McMoran, Richard Adkerson, reveló que incluso si el precio del cobre se duplicara debido al aumento de la demanda para cumplir con los requisitos del Acuerdo de París, se necesitarían 8 años para aumentar la producción de sus minas. Por lo tanto, no podemos esperar un aumento en la producción minera de plata acorde con la demanda en los próximos meses. Cuando el precio del metal sea lo suficientemente alto, las vetas abandonadas y las minas viejas porque no eran rentables se reabrirán, pero aquí también se necesitarán años para reactivar la producción.
La plata tendrá 3 dígitos antes de que finalice el próximo año. Es mejor que tenga en stock todo lo que pueda comprar hasta entonces.
Si todavía tiene alguna duda sobre el precio de la plata con 3 dígitos, esto es lo que Nathaniel Rothschild twitteó el lunes por la mañana:







Recuerde la regla N ° 589 del COMEX, vigente desde el 22 de diciembre de 2014. Si en algún momento en el mercado no hay nadie que acceda a vender al precio propuesto, la plata puede subir $ 12 en el día. Dado el enorme desequilibrio entre oferta y demanda, no veo cómo sería posible que esta regla no se aplicara en los próximos meses. Por tanto, el aumento podría ser meteórico.









Solar, Basel III, Wall Street Silver: Why The Price of Silver Will Go Up Sharply | GoldBroker.com


As sympathetic as the Wall Street Silver movement is and as effective as it is in drying up the retail supply chain, it is the Basel III rules that will revolutionize the silver wholesale market and the global demand for photovoltaics, whic...




goldbroker.com


----------



## OBDC (17 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pues sí, pero sabemos que el sistema va al colapso: la bolsa en una burbuja colosal debido a las masivas impresiones de dinero y que han ido a la bolsa, la burbuja de deuda impagable mundial...todo el sistema es una completa burbuja inviable que más pronto que tarde va a llegar a su fin, y cuando lo haga, los metales a su vez ocuparán 'su lugar'. Además de todo esto, vamos hacia un cambio de paradigma en todos los sentidos (siendo la plandemia el inicio de todo); y en el nuevo paradigma de la escasez, del racionamiento, de lo limitado...de las energías 'verdes', de la electrificación...los metales (que forman parte fundamental de lo necesario y de lo 'limitado' ya que no pueden ser creados por ningún banco central ni gobierno) difícilmente seguirán siendo valorados como hasta ahora.



Vaya, otro que lee el futuro....dime que número sale en el euromillones.
No confundas creer con saber.
CREES que va al colapso, no SABES.
Te basa en lo que dicen 4 inversionistas famosetes? Pues yo hago lo contrario a lo que dicen, porque si lo dicen es para su beneficio manipulando los mercados en su beneficio.
Si el lobo dice que el cordero no le gusta, no planto zanahorias.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## IvanRios (17 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Vaya, otro que lee el futuro....dime que número sale en el euromillones.
> No confundas creer con saber.
> CREES que va al colapso, no SABES.
> Te basa en lo que dicen 4 inversionistas famosetes? Pues yo hago lo contrario a lo que dicen, porque si lo dicen es para su beneficio manipulando los mercados en su beneficio.
> ...



No se trata de que yo crea que vamos al colapso por insostenibilidad del sistema (que tan solo se necesita algo de sentido común para verlo; si no es tu caso, lo lamento), sino que es la misma mafia económica y financiera mundial quiénes te lo están diciendo muy clarito y a la cara, pero tú sigues sin enterarte.

Creer y saber es una confusión permanente en ti, y además, lo proyectas sobre los demás.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> No se trata de que yo crea que vamos al colapso por insostenibilidad del sistema (que tan solo se necesita algo de sentido común para verlo; si no es tu caso, lo lamento), sino que es la misma mafia económica y financiera mundial quiénes te lo están diciendo muy clarito y a la cara, pero tú sigues sin enterarte.
> 
> Creer y saber es una confusión permanente en ti, y además, lo proyectas sobre los demás.



Vale, sigue esperando otros 20 años el futuro que crees.... 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Jul 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (17 Jul 2021)

Las tarifas de flete de contenedores se disparan hasta un 500% para Asia-EE. UU., Asia-UE desde principios de 2020. Lo peor aún está aun por llegar


Las tarifas de flete de contenedores se disparan a nuevos extremos, hasta un 500% para Asia-EE. UU., Asia-UE desde principios de 2020. Lo peor aún está por venir https://wolfstreet.com/2021/07/09/container-freight-rates-hit-new-extremes-up-6x-asia-to-us-europe-peak-shipping-season-still-ahead/...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ESC (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## ESC (18 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Vaya, otro que lee el futuro....dime que número sale en el euromillones.
> No confundas creer con saber.
> CREES que va al colapso, no SABES.
> Te basa en lo que dicen 4 inversionistas famosetes? Pues yo hago lo contrario a lo que dicen, porque si lo dicen es para su beneficio manipulando los mercados en su beneficio.
> ...



El extraño revulsivo ante un potencial colapso vendrá de la mano de la implementación de las CBDC, de las cuales ignoramos sus más básicas condiciones.

Pues la convivencia en paralelo del actual sistema monetario con su codificación bancaria y estas nuevas criptos emitidas por los bancos centrales atenuaría la inflación. Se trata de un fenómeno curioso.

Después de dicha convivencia en paralelo ya se sacarán de la manga alguna fórmula que implique cierto flujo monetario, a saber.

Pero la jugada está clara, CBDC, huir hacia adelante.


----------



## OBDC (18 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> El extraño revulsivo ante un potencial colapso vendrá de la mano de la implementación de las CBDC, de las cuales ignoramos sus más básicas condiciones.
> 
> Pues la convivencia en paralelo del actual sistema monetario son su codificación bancaria y estas nuevas criptos emitidas por los bancos centrales atenuaría la inflación. Se trata de un fenómeno curioso.
> 
> ...



Comparto opinión, pero agrego que más que un problema monetario es de perdida de libertad y derechos.
El dinero dejará de ser nuestro desde el momento en el que lo que dispongamos lo puedan anular con una orden, y por ende todo lo que se pueda comprar con él. Será imposible vender nada sin pasar por el sistema, lo que hará inútil también las reservas ďe valor hoy ajenas al control estatal, se llamen bancolchón, metales o la que sea que sirva para traficar. Únicamente el autoconsumo y el trueque generado con producción propia podría escapar al control estatal. Deberemos desconectar hasta de las fuentes de energía para evitar huella ante el sistema y por supuesto de las comunicaciones. Seremos una colmena.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## antorob (18 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Comparto opinión, pero agrego que más que un problema monetario es de perdida de libertad y derechos.
> El dinero dejará de ser nuestro desde el momento en el que lo que dispongamos lo puedan anular con una orden, y por ende todo lo que se pueda comprar con él. Será imposible vender nada sin pasar por el sistema, lo que hará inútil también las reservas ďe valor hoy ajenas al control estatal, se llamen bancolchón, metales o la que sea que sirva para traficar. Únicamente el autoconsumo y el trueque generado con producción propia podría escapar al control estatal. Deberemos desconectar hasta de las fuentes de energía para evitar huella ante el sistema y por supuesto de las comunicaciones. Seremos una colmena.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



La implantación de las monedas digitales sería el paraíso de los metales preciosos. Lo único que necesitan es demanda abundante. El resto, con prohibiciones incluidas, ya lo hemos visto en algún momento de la historia, como la ley seca.

Ley seca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


La prohibición más importante y mediática fue la enmienda XVIII de la Constitución de los Estados Unidos (conocida como Ley Volstead) apoyada por numerosos activistas anti-alcohol como Carrie Nation.1 La prohibición provocó un auge considerable del crimen organizado. Un buen ejemplo de esto fueron Al Capone (inspiración de infinidad de películas, como _Los intocables_) y otros gánsteres estadounidenses. *Un año después de la ratificación de esta enmienda quedó prohibida la manufactura, venta, transporte, importación y exportación de licores intoxicantes para ser usados como bebida en los* *Estados Unidos** y en todo el territorio sometido a su jurisdicción*. Fue ratificada en 1919 acogiéndose a la XVIII Enmienda, entró en vigor el 16 de enero de 1920 y derogada en 1933 con la XXI Enmienda de la Constitución norteamericana (dentro y fuera de los hogares). El 5 de diciembre de 1933 terminó oficialmente la ley seca.2

*Excepciones de la Ley[editar]*
La ley debió considerar excepciones, como en el caso de los médicos, que se lo recetaban a sus pacientes como un tratamiento terapéutico en situaciones muy específicas. Otras excepciones que hacía la ley seca, era uso religioso de vino para el rito cristiano y los rituales judíos del Sabbat. Estas situaciones eran demasiado excepcionales, como para servir excusa a la mayoría de los consumidores de alcohol.3

*Consecuencias de la Ley[editar]*
*La persistente demanda de bebidas alcohólicas, estimuló la fabricación y comercialización de licores, que se convirtió en una gran industria clandestina. La ilegalidad de esta práctica, causó que el alcohol tuviera precios elevadísimos en el mercado* *negro*, atrayendo importantes bandas delincuentes. Una de los casos más importantes de esa época fue el de Al Capone y otros jefes de la mafia estadounidense, que ganaron millones de dólares a través del tráfico y comercialización clandestina, expandiendo sus actividades a casi todo el país y resultando involucrados en numerosos casos de corrupción junto con funcionarios y policías encargados de cumplir con la ley seca.4

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (18 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> La implantación de las monedas digitales sería el paraíso de los metales preciosos. Lo único que necesitan es demanda abundante. El resto, con prohibiciones incluidas, ya lo hemos visto en algún momento de la historia, como la ley seca.
> 
> Ley seca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



No creo que ocurra por su naturaleza física; difíciles de proteger y transportar y ya ni hablar de validar si no hay un organismo emisor que certifique su autenticidad.
Muy complicado lo veo para gestionar por una persona cualquiera y en transacciones de baja monta. Pero podrían ser, sin duda.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## FranMen (18 Jul 2021)

Algunas cuentas de la vieja que no se si tendrán interés:
Crisis del petróleo de los 70 de 3,5 a 11 dólares (x3,14)
Oro 75 160 pico 850 (x5,31)
oro 75 160 nuevo equilibrio 400 (x2,5)
Petróleo actualidad 70 (x20 frente antes crisis petróleo) (x6,36 tras la subida en la crisis)
oro actualidad 1800 (x11 antes de crisis petróleo) (x4,5 tras la estabilización tras la crisis)
Dos ideas:
1. El fiat ha perdido una barbaridad
2. El oro se comporta mucho mejor como reserva que el fiat pero aún así también pierde algo frente al petróleo (como ejemplo de inflación)
Que no se nos olvide que la gasolina ha subido más que el petróleo por la fiscalidad creciente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No creo que ocurra por su naturaleza física; difíciles de proteger y transportar y ya ni hablar de validar si no hay un organismo emisor que certifique su autenticidad.
> Muy complicado lo veo para gestionar por una persona cualquiera y en transacciones de baja monta. Pero podrían ser, sin duda.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Solo la proteccion de los mp es un handicap, perobes lo que tiene ser el dinero por excelencia

En cuanto al transporte en un monedero normal de hombre puedes llevar facilmente el equivalente a 3 o 4 meses de sueldo, por lo que por ese lado ningún problema.

En cuanto a la verificación las caracteristicas de los mp les hacen perfectamente verificables por cualquiera que haya tenido un mínimo contacto con ellos.


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lego. (18 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Únicamente el autoconsumo y el trueque generado con producción propia podría escapar al control estatal.



Y, si sucediese eso, como el trueque tiene limitaciones importantísimas, inmediatamente emergería un DINERO que facilite esos intercambios a la sombra. Así, para cubrir esa necesidad real, surgió el dinero en la civilización humana hace miles de años, y así emergerá cada vez que sea necesario.

Se negociará con whisky, con latunes y con con cualquier cosa mínimamente duradera y medible como medio de intercambio para transacciones pequeñas, por qué no. Pero eso no es suficiente, evolucionará.

Si las necesidades y condicionantes son los mismos; algo que sea estable, divisible, infalsificable, escaso, etc etc, la evolución sólo puede llevar un sitio. Los MPs.


Dicho esto, yo no creo que intenten eliminar toda forma de dinero físico, de billetes FIAT. Quizá la próxima generación, ya sometida desde su nacimiento, pero no creo que funcionase ahora, y los que planean las CBDCs lo saben. Además tendría que ser un movimiento global sincronizado, o no duraría nada. El area monetaria que eliminase el cash sin que también lo eliminasen sus vecinos vería inmediatamente su economía inundada por el cash del vecino.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Dicho esto, yo no creo que intenten eliminar toda forma de dinero físico, de billetes FIAT. Quizá la próxima generación, ya sometida desde su nacimiento, pero no creo que funcionase ahora, y los que planean las CBDCs lo saben. Además tendría que ser un movimiento global sincronizado, o no duraría nada. El area monetaria que eliminase el cash sin que también lo eliminasen sus vecinos vería inmediatamente su economía inundada por el cash del vecino.



El fiat de papel lamentablemente tiene sus días contados, que aún podrían ser bastantes (o no tantos), pero tiene fecha de caducidad. Como comentas no lo harán ahora, porque además, no se dispone aún de la infraestructura a nivel global para poder implementar el cambio, pero dicho cambio ya está en marcha y es parte fundamental de la llamada transición digital. Y pienso que tampoco sería que la población en general se sentiría sometida si les quitasen sus papelitos y fuese todo en digital, de hecho, una gran parte de la misma usa ya el electrónico como su 'dinero' habitual importándoles nada su privacidad. Son así de borregos, así que por ese lado no van a tener ningún problema.

En cuanto a que tendría que ser un movimiento sincronizado global, bueno, quizás no tengan tampoco ningún problema en ese sentido ya que la meta de todo esto es mismamente un sistema único global con un gobierno mundial. Sin ir más lejos, la plandemia ha sido el inicio de los movimientos globales sincronizados iniciándose así un relato común en el que pretenden vincularnos a todos: todo el mundo sometido a una gran dictadura (gran salvación, a ojos del público) mundial policial-sanitaria (y tecnológica en aquellos lugares donde ya es posible, y espérate tú que venga la IA) con un gobierno mundial (la OMS) aún no vinculante (pero a efectos prácticos como si lo fuera) aboliendo los más fundamentales derechos y libertades, y además, con el aplauso del respetable.


----------



## Muttley (18 Jul 2021)

Gestión y control de stacks 
Introducción al concepto de “onza equivalente”.
Creo que muy útil para cuantificar y cualificar reservas de plata


----------



## FranMen (18 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> El fiat de papel lamentablemente tiene sus días contados, que aún podrían ser bastantes (o no tantos), pero tiene fecha de caducidad. Como comentas no lo harán ahora, porque además, no se dispone aún de la infraestructura a nivel global para poder implementar el cambio, pero dicho cambio ya está en marcha y es parte fundamental de la llamada transición digital. Y pienso que tampoco sería que la población en general se sentiría sometida si les quitasen sus papelitos y fuese todo en digital, de hecho, una gran parte de la misma usa ya el electrónico como su 'dinero' habitual importándoles nada su privacidad. Son así de borregos, así que por ese lado no van a tener ningún problema.
> 
> En cuanto a que tendría que ser un movimiento sincronizado global, bueno, quizás no tengan tampoco ningún problema en ese sentido ya que la meta de todo esto es mismamente un sistema único global con un gobierno mundial. Sin ir más lejos, la plandemia ha sido el inicio de los movimientos globales sincronizados iniciándose así un relato común en el que pretenden vincularnos a todos: todo el mundo sometido a una gran dictadura (gran salvación, a ojos del público) mundial policial-sanitaria (y tecnológica en aquellos lugares donde ya es posible, y espérate tú que venga la IA) con un gobierno mundial (la OMS) aún no vinculante (pero a efectos prácticos como si lo fuera) aboliendo los más fundamentales derechos y libertades, y además, con el aplauso del respetable.



Las luchas en la cúspide por el poder siempre van a existir, otra cosa es que se pongan de acuerdo en cómo dominarnos. Pensad en un oligopolio como tantos que se están haciendo, por ejemplo las eléctricas, cada una quiere más cuota de mercado pero se ponen de acuerdo para fijar precios


----------



## IvanRios (18 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Las luchas en la cúspide por el poder siempre van a existir, otra cosa es que se pongan de acuerdo en cómo dominarnos. Pensad en un oligopolio como tantos que se están haciendo, por ejemplo las eléctricas, cada una quiere más cuota de mercado pero se ponen de acuerdo para fijar precios



Claro, pero esa "otra cosa" es la cuestión. A la plandemia (dictadura mundial, cambio de sistema global, ultra control, vacunación masiva mundial...) me remito.


----------



## FranMen (18 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Claro, pero esa "otra cosa" es la cuestión. A la plandemia (dictadura mundial, cambio de sistema global, ultra control, vacunación masiva mundial...) me remito.



Sí, es que es increíble que casi todos los dirigentes de todos países hayan cometido los mismos errores en la gestión de la pandemia y más aún que todos los pueblos estén respondiendo de forma similar. Está claro que lo han conseguido, somos borregos. Cuando hablas con casi cualquiera, nadie discute el mensaje oficial, nadie ve o quiere ver las incongruencias, pareciera que estemos en un estado totalitario dónde los divergentes pueden ser represaliados.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Sí, es que es increíble que casi todos los dirigentes de todos países hayan cometido los mismos errores en la gestión de la pandemia y más aún que todos los pueblos estén respondiendo de forma similar. Está claro que lo han conseguido, somos borregos. Cuando hablas con casi cualquiera, nadie discute el mensaje oficial, nadie ve o quiere ver las incongruencias, pareciera que estemos en un estado totalitario dónde los divergentes pueden ser represaliados.





FranMen dijo:


> Sí, es que es increíble que casi todos los dirigentes de todos países hayan cometido los mismos errores en la gestión de la pandemia y más aún que todos los pueblos estén respondiendo de forma similar. Está claro que lo han conseguido, somos borregos. Cuando hablas con casi cualquiera, nadie discute el mensaje oficial, nadie ve o quiere ver las incongruencias, pareciera que estemos en un estado totalitario dónde los divergentes pueden ser represaliados.



No lo dudes: vamos hacia un totalitarismo mundial (ya lo tenemos aquí desde que nos encarcelaron domiciliariamente al inicio de todo) en el que se va perseguir a los disidentes o a aquellos que sencillamente osen pensar libremente, y en cambio se premiará a los lacayos, chivatos o borregos en general, al estilo del crédito social chino (que es el modelo social que finalmente se va a imponer).


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Solo la proteccion de los mp es un handicap, perobes lo que tiene ser el dinero por excelencia
> 
> En cuanto al transporte en un monedero normal de hombre puedes llevar facilmente el equivalente a 3 o 4 meses de sueldo, por lo que por ese lado ningún problema.
> 
> ...



El oro no es dinero amigo, cada vez que se realiza una transacción con él, la mano por la que pasa se queda una parte. El dinero es la referencia y las transacciones son con productos que si merman en la transacción, pero el dinero no cambia su valor en cada transacción ni se valora según la subjetividad del que lo recibe.
Mira, tu tienes una lingote de x gramos y lo quieres cambiar por varias piezas de menor valor, te entregarían los mismos gramos o se quedarían parte en la transacción el que te haga la gestión? Con el dinero tu cambias el valor de la referencia por varios de menor valor y no altera su valor total. Y te agrego algo más, la referencia del valor del oro es el dinero, y no el dinero la referencia del oro.
Si queremos saber lo que vale una onza, lo refrenciamos por ejemplo al dólar, sin embargo si queremos saber lo que vale el dólar, lo referencias contra otras divisas, que si son dinero y jamás contra el oro.
Para que algo sea dinero, tiene que tener la capacidad de ser referencia inmutable en las transacciones, y ya ni hablar de que se puedan pagar los impuestos con él, sin obviamente venderlo primero.
El oro, es un commodity y poco más. Sino intenta comprar con oro cualquier cosa de uso diario sin tener que venderlo previamente, ve al supermercado, a la gasolinera, de vacaciones, al médico, al dentista......a tu abogado....este último quizás te lo pille como pago con una quita importante, como también te tomaría el Pateck o el Panamera o un cheque sin fondos.
Si alguien se atreve a salir de compras conmigo con un par de monedas de oro y me demuestra que es viable usarlas en cualquier transacción que no sea en chiringuitos de compro oro, me creo que es dinero.
A ver quién tiene cojones de hacerlo y dejar la cartera en casa e invitarme a comer en un restaurante con las monedas del preciado metal en el bolsillo y salir airoso del restaurante pagando con limaduras de la moneda.
Ahí lo dejo, espero al que me demuestre que el oro es dinero, sin llevarme a la Cañada Real.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Y, si sucediese eso, como el trueque tiene limitaciones importantísimas, inmediatamente emergería un DINERO que facilite esos intercambios a la sombra. Así, para cubrir esa necesidad real, surgió el dinero en la civilización humana hace miles de años, y así emergerá cada vez que sea necesario.
> 
> Se negociará con whisky, con latunes y con con cualquier cosa mínimamente duradera y medible como medio de intercambio para transacciones pequeñas, por qué no. Pero eso no es suficiente, evolucionará.
> 
> ...



Mira, en Argentina en el corralito ocurrió que desapareció el dinero.
Fue muy interesante la situación porque es muy educativa de lo que puede pasar.
Se montaron naves en que la gente iba con sus cosas y montaba paradetas en las que intercambiaban cosas. Por ejemplo, el de la paradeta 3 tenía limones que cambiaba por cosas que le interesaran y juntaba cosas que luego a su vez intercambiaban con familiares que le hacían encargos. Pero faltaba el dinero para poder hacer transacciones en las que los valores de los productos no coincidieran o sencillamente que no interesara intercambiar.
Pues lo que ocurrió, es que los mismos dueños de las naves donde se producía este intercambio empezaron a emitir "vales" o "pagarés" en los que se asignaba un valor x y servían para intercambiar.
Se estima que durante los meses más duros del correlato, circularon más de 5.000 monedas emitidas en toda Argentina por los dueños de las naves. Más de 5.000 divisas FIAT generadas por la propia sociedad.... 
También había en las inmediaciones algún listo que se dedicaba al cambio de divisas de las diferentes naves para que unos vales de la nave x sirvieran cambiándolos para compra en la nave y.
Mientras, también se montaron muchas tiendas de compro oro y chuches que pagaban a precio ridículo el hambre de los porteños, que fueron los que más lo sufrieron. En la trastienda había normalmente alemanes y norteamericanos cambiando FIAT que si servía de dinero (dólares y euros) por los mp, Rolex, Patecks, Omegas y demás símbolos de riqueza a precios de puta. Curioso que cuando desaparece el FIAT, pase a valer tanto que se entregue el oro por tan poco FIAT....
Bueno, si alguien tiene duda de lo que cuento, puedo presentarles a un par de amigos que se dedican a esos trapicheos con bastante exito pero seguro que los que aquí dicen que se compre oro, saben perfectamente de lo que hablo y seguro que conocen más que se dedican a eso que yo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> El fiat de papel lamentablemente tiene sus días contados, que aún podrían ser bastantes (o no tantos), pero tiene fecha de caducidad. Como comentas no lo harán ahora, porque además, no se dispone aún de la infraestructura a nivel global para poder implementar el cambio, pero dicho cambio ya está en marcha y es parte fundamental de la llamada transición digital. Y pienso que tampoco sería que la población en general se sentiría sometida si les quitasen sus papelitos y fuese todo en digital, de hecho, una gran parte de la misma usa ya el electrónico como su 'dinero' habitual importándoles nada su privacidad. Son así de borregos, así que por ese lado no van a tener ningún problema.
> 
> En cuanto a que tendría que ser un movimiento sincronizado global, bueno, quizás no tengan tampoco ningún problema en ese sentido ya que la meta de todo esto es mismamente un sistema único global con un gobierno mundial. Sin ir más lejos, la plandemia ha sido el inicio de los movimientos globales sincronizados iniciándose así un relato común en el que pretenden vincularnos a todos: todo el mundo sometido a una gran dictadura (gran salvación, a ojos del público) mundial policial-sanitaria (y tecnológica en aquellos lugares donde ya es posible, y espérate tú que venga la IA) con un gobierno mundial (la OMS) aún no vinculante (pero a efectos prácticos como si lo fuera) aboliendo los más fundamentales derechos y libertades, y además, con el aplauso del respetable.



Pues coincido contigo, pero no en los tiempos. No nos van a avisar de que lo harán ni cuándo, pero será más rápido de lo que esperamos. No termina la década sin la trazabilidad de cada €. Lo único que los limita hoy es la batalla de oriente/occidente por la hegemonía de las plataformas. Por eso el 5G generó tanto problema, porque si se universalizaba, occidente perdía la batalla.
Ahora solo nos queda ver como espectadores y poco más porque son ligas totalmente opacas..


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## IvanRios (19 Jul 2021)

*Investigadores reconstruyen el comercio de plata en el Mediterráneo, desde la Guerra de Troya hasta la República Romana*



 

 

 

 

Los científicos han reconstruido el comercio de plata en el Mediterráneo Oriental, en un periodo que incluye las fechas tradicionales de la Guerra de Troya, la fundación de Roma y la destrucción del Templo de Salomón en Jerusalén. El equipo de científicos y numismáticos franceses, israelíes y australianos halló pruebas geoquímicas de que el comercio de plata anterior a la acuñación de monedas continuó en todo el Mediterráneo durante los periodos del Bronce Tardío y la Edad del Hierro, y que el suministro sólo disminuía ocasionalmente. La plata procedía de todo el noreste del Mediterráneo y de lugares tan lejanos como la Península Ibérica.
El equipo utilizó el análisis isotópico de alta precisión para identificar las fuentes de mineral de las diminutas trazas de plomo encontradas en el _Hacksilber_ de plata. El _Hacksilber_ es un lingote de plata cortado de forma irregular mezclado con piezas rotas de lingotes y joyas que sirvieron como medio de pago en el sur de Levante desde principios del segundo milenio hasta el siglo IV antes de Cristo. Utilizado en transacciones locales e internacionales, su valor se determinaba pesándolo en balanzas con pesos estandarizados. Se ha descubierto en las excavaciones arqueológicas generalmente almacenado dentro de recipientes de cerámica y tenía que ser importado ya que no había plata que extraer en el Levante.
Al presentar la investigación en la conferencia de geoquímica de Goldschmidt, la Dra. Liesel Gentelli afirmó que _incluso antes de la acuñación de monedas existía el comercio internacional, y el Hacksilber era uno de los productos que se intercambiaban por mercancías_.




Un tesoro de Hacksilber fechado a mediados del siglo XI a.C. encontrado por la Expedición Leon Levy a Ashkelon / foto The Israel Museum, by Haim Gitler and Israel Antiquities Authority, by Clara Amit
El equipo analizó el _hacksilber_ de 13 yacimientos diferentes que datan del 1300 a.C. al 586 a.C. en el sur del Levante, el actual Israel y Palestina. Las muestras incluían hallazgos de ‘En Gedi, Ekron y Megiddo (también conocido como Armagedón). Los investigadores cotejaron sus hallazgos con muestras de mineral y demostraron que la mayor parte del _Hacksilber_ procedía del sur del Egeo y de los Balcanes (Macedonia, Tracia e Iliria). También se descubrió que una parte procedía de lugares tan lejanos como Cerdeña y España.
Según la investigadora principal, Liesel Gentelli, _los investigadores anteriores creían que el comercio de plata había llegado a su fin tras el colapso de la sociedad a finales de la Edad del Bronce tardía, pero nuestra investigación muestra que los intercambios, especialmente entre el sur del Levante y el mundo egeo, nunca se detuvieron. Los pueblos del Mediterráneo oriental siguieron conectados. Es probable que la plata fluyera hacia el Levante como resultado del comercio o del saqueo.
Se observan periodos de escasez de plata en la época de la transición de la Edad del Bronce a la del Hierro, alrededor del 1300-1100 a.C. Algunos tesoros de este periodo muestran que la plata tiene un contenido inusualmente alto de cobre, que se habría añadido para compensar la falta de plata.

No podemos relacionar nuestros hallazgos sobre el comercio de plata con acontecimientos históricos concretos, pero nuestro análisis muestra la importancia del comercio de Hacksilber desde antes de la Guerra de Troya, que algunos estudiosos sitúan a principios del siglo XII a.C., pasando por la fundación de Roma en el 753 a.C., y hasta el final de la Edad del Hierro en el 586 a.C., marcado por la destrucción del Templo de Salomón en Jerusalén por parte de Nabucodonosor. Después, vemos la introducción gradual de la acuñación de monedas, primero en forma de hallazgos de varias monedas arcaicas y, más tarde, una transición a una economía monetaria en el sur del Levante hacia el 450 a.C. que hizo que el comercio de Hacksilber perdiera relevancia. Sin embargo, este trabajo revela el papel económico continuo y crucial que desempeñó el Hacksilber en las economías de las Edades del Bronce y del Hierro_.
El Dr. Matthew Ponting, profesor titular de Materiales Arqueológicos de la Universidad de Liverpool, comentó: _se trata de un nuevo e importante trabajo que confirma nuestra comprensión de las rutas de comercio e intercambio en el Levante de la Primera Edad del Hierro. El hecho de que toda la plata encontrada en la región tuviera que haber sido importada presenta interesantes posibilidades para investigar las rutas comerciales en general, así como para aprender más sobre el uso y la preferencia de las aleaciones durante este importante periodo de la historia._


----------



## Lego. (19 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro no es dinero amigo, cada vez que se realiza una transacción con él, la mano por la que pasa se queda una parte. El dinero es la referencia y las transacciones son con productos que si merman en la transacción, pero el dinero no cambia su valor en cada transacción ni se valora según la subjetividad del que lo recibe.
> Mira, tu tienes una lingote de x gramos y lo quieres cambiar por varias piezas de menor valor, te entregarían los mismos gramos o se quedarían parte en la transacción el que te haga la gestión? Con el dinero tu cambias el valor de la referencia por varios de menor valor y no altera su valor total. Y te agrego algo más, la referencia del valor del oro es el dinero, y no el dinero la referencia del oro.
> Si queremos saber lo que vale una onza, lo refrenciamos por ejemplo al dólar, sin embargo si queremos saber lo que vale el dólar, lo referencias contra otras divisas, que si son dinero y jamás contra el oro.
> Para que algo sea dinero, tiene que tener la capacidad de ser referencia inmutable en las transacciones, y ya ni hablar de que se puedan pagar los impuestos con él, sin obviamente venderlo primero.
> ...






Es tranquilizador comprobar en qué ideas y conceptualizaciones se basa tu escepticismo.


----------



## antorob (19 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro no es dinero amigo, cada vez que se realiza una transacción con él, la mano por la que pasa se queda una parte. El dinero es la referencia y las transacciones son con productos que si merman en la transacción, pero el dinero no cambia su valor en cada transacción ni se valora según la subjetividad del que lo recibe.
> Mira, tu tienes una lingote de x gramos y lo quieres cambiar por varias piezas de menor valor, te entregarían los mismos gramos o se quedarían parte en la transacción el que te haga la gestión? Con el dinero tu cambias el valor de la referencia por varios de menor valor y no altera su valor total. Y te agrego algo más, la referencia del valor del oro es el dinero, y no el dinero la referencia del oro.
> Si queremos saber lo que vale una onza, lo refrenciamos por ejemplo al dólar, sin embargo si queremos saber lo que vale el dólar, lo referencias contra otras divisas, que si son dinero y jamás contra el oro.
> Para que algo sea dinero, tiene que tener la capacidad de ser referencia inmutable en las transacciones, y ya ni hablar de que se puedan pagar los impuestos con él, sin obviamente venderlo primero.
> ...



Hola OBDC.

Este artículo se ha puesto varias veces en los hilos de oro y plata.

La traducción es floja pero se entiende bastante bien.

Explica las características que tiene que tener un "material" para ser considerado dinero y como a lo largo de la historia, el oro se impuso sobre el resto de "materiales".


321gold: Gold and Economic Freedom by Alan Greenspan 1966



*Oro y libertad económica*
por Alan Greenspan
[escrito en 1966]



> _Este artículo apareció originalmente en un boletín: The Objectivist publicado en 1966 y fue reimpreso en Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal de Ayn Rand._



​Un antagonismo casi histérico hacia el patrón oro es un tema que une a los estadistas de todas las tendencias. Parecen sentir, quizás más clara y sutilmente que muchos defensores consistentes del laissez-faire, que el oro y la libertad económica son inseparables, que el patrón oro es un instrumento del laissez-faire y que cada uno implica y requiere al otro.

Para comprender la fuente de su antagonismo, primero es necesario comprender el papel específico del oro en una sociedad libre.

El dinero es el denominador común de todas las transacciones económicas. Es esa mercancía que sirve como medio de intercambio, es universalmente aceptable para todos los participantes en una economía de intercambio como pago por sus bienes o servicios y, por lo tanto, puede usarse como patrón de valor de mercado y como depósito de valor. es decir, como medio de ahorro.

La existencia de tal mercancía es una condición previa para una economía de división del trabajo. Si los hombres no tuvieran alguna mercancía de valor objetivo que fuera generalmente aceptable como dinero, tendrían que recurrir al trueque primitivo o se verían obligados a vivir en granjas autosuficientes y renunciar a las inestimables ventajas de la especialización. Si los hombres no tuvieran medios para almacenar valor, es decir, para ahorrar, no sería posible ni la planificación ni el intercambio a largo plazo.

Qué medio de intercambio será aceptable para todos los participantes en una economía no se determina arbitrariamente. Primero, el medio de intercambio debe ser duradero. En una sociedad primitiva de escasa riqueza, el trigo podría ser lo suficientemente duradero para servir como medio, ya que todos los intercambios ocurrirían solo durante e inmediatamente después de la cosecha, sin dejar valor excedente para almacenar. Pero cuando las consideraciones sobre la reserva de valor son importantes, como lo son en sociedades más ricas y civilizadas, el medio de intercambio debe ser una mercancía duradera, generalmente un metal. Generalmente, se elige un metal porque es homogéneo y divisible: cada unidad es igual que cualquier otra y se puede mezclar o formar en cualquier cantidad. Las joyas preciosas, por ejemplo, no son homogéneas ni divisibles. Más importante, la mercancía elegida como medio debe ser un lujo. Los deseos humanos por los lujos son ilimitados y, por lo tanto, los artículos de lujo siempre están en demanda y siempre serán aceptables. El trigo es un lujo en las civilizaciones desnutridas, pero no en una sociedad próspera. Los cigarrillos normalmente no servirían como dinero, pero lo hicieron en la Europa posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, donde se consideraban un lujo. El término "bien de lujo" implica escasez y alto valor unitario. Al tener un valor unitario alto, un producto de este tipo es fácilmente transportable; por ejemplo, una onza de oro vale media tonelada de arrabio. pero no en una sociedad próspera.

En las primeras etapas de una economía monetaria en desarrollo, podrían utilizarse varios medios de intercambio, ya que una amplia variedad de productos cumplirían las condiciones anteriores. Sin embargo, una de las mercancías desplazará gradualmente a todas las demás al ser más aceptable. Las preferencias sobre qué guardar como reserva de valor se desplazarán hacia el producto más ampliamente aceptable, lo que, a su vez, lo hará aún más aceptable. El cambio es progresivo hasta que esa mercancía se convierte en el único medio de intercambio. El uso de un solo medio es muy ventajoso por las mismas razones por las que una economía monetaria es superior a una economía de trueque: hace posibles los intercambios en una escala incalculablemente más amplia.

Si el medio único es oro, plata, conchas, ganado o tabaco es opcional, según el contexto y el desarrollo de una economía determinada. De hecho, todos han sido empleados, en distintas épocas, como medio de intercambio. Incluso en el presente siglo, dos productos básicos importantes, el oro y la plata, se han utilizado como medio de intercambio internacional, y el oro se ha convertido en el predominante. El oro, que tiene usos artísticos y funcionales y es relativamente escaso, tiene ventajas significativas sobre todos los demás medios de intercambio. Desde el comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial, ha sido prácticamente el único estándar internacional de intercambio. Si todos los bienes y servicios se pagaran en oro, los pagos grandes serían difíciles de ejecutar y esto tendería a limitar el alcance de una sociedad ''. s divisiones de trabajo y especialización. Así, una extensión lógica de la creación de un medio de intercambio es el desarrollo de un sistema bancario y de instrumentos de crédito (billetes y depósitos) que actúan como sustitutos del oro, pero son convertibles en oro.

Un sistema bancario libre basado en oro es capaz de extender crédito y así crear billetes de banco (moneda) y depósitos, de acuerdo con los requerimientos de producción de la economía. Los propietarios individuales de oro son inducidos, mediante pagos de intereses, a depositar su oro en un banco (contra el cual pueden retirar cheques). Pero como rara vez es el caso de que todos los depositantes quieran retirar todo su oro al mismo tiempo, el banquero necesita mantener solo una fracción de sus depósitos totales en oro como reservas. Esto permite al banquero prestar más de la cantidad de sus depósitos de oro (lo que significa que tiene derechos sobre oro en lugar de oro como garantía de sus depósitos). Pero la cantidad de préstamos que puede pagar no es arbitraria:

Cuando los bancos prestan dinero para financiar actividades productivas y rentables, los préstamos se liquidan rápidamente y el crédito bancario sigue estando disponible en general. Pero cuando las empresas financiadas con crédito bancario son menos rentables y tardan en pagar, los banqueros pronto descubren que sus préstamos pendientes son excesivos en relación con sus reservas de oro, y comienzan a restringir los nuevos préstamos, generalmente cobrando tasas de interés más altas. Esto tiende a restringir el financiamiento de nuevas empresas y requiere que los prestatarios existentes mejoren su rentabilidad antes de que puedan obtener crédito para una mayor expansión. Por lo tanto, bajo el patrón oro, un sistema bancario libre se erige como el protector de la estabilidad y el crecimiento equilibrado de una economía. Cuando el oro es aceptado como medio de intercambio por la mayoría o todas las naciones, un patrón oro internacional libre y sin trabas sirve para fomentar una división mundial del trabajo y el comercio internacional más amplio. Aunque las unidades de cambio (el dólar, la libra, el franco, etc.) difieren de un país a otro, cuando todas se definen en términos de oro, las economías de los diferentes países actúan como una sola, siempre que no haya restricciones. sobre el comercio o sobre el movimiento de capitales. El crédito, las tasas de interés y los precios tienden a seguir patrones similares en todos los países. Por ejemplo, si los bancos de un país otorgan crédito con demasiada libertad, las tasas de interés en ese país tenderán a caer, lo que inducirá a los depositantes a trasladar su oro a bancos que pagan intereses más altos en otros países.

Aún no se ha logrado un sistema bancario completamente libre y un patrón oro completamente consistente. Pero antes de la Primera Guerra Mundial, el sistema bancario en los Estados Unidos (y en la mayor parte del mundo) se basaba en el oro y, aunque los gobiernos intervenían ocasionalmente, la banca era más libre que controlada. Periódicamente, como resultado de una expansión crediticia demasiado rápida, los bancos se prestaron hasta el límite de sus reservas de oro, las tasas de interés subieron bruscamente, se cortaron nuevos créditos y la economía entró en una recesión aguda, pero de corta duración. (En comparación con las depresiones de 1920 y 1932, las caídas comerciales anteriores a la Primera Guerra Mundial fueron realmente leves). Fueron las limitadas reservas de oro las que detuvieron las expansiones desequilibradas de la actividad comercial. antes de que pudieran convertirse en el tipo de desastre posterior a World Was I. Los períodos de reajuste fueron breves y las economías restablecieron rápidamente una base sólida para reanudar la expansión.

Pero el proceso de curación se diagnosticó erróneamente como la enfermedad: si la escasez de reservas bancarias estaba provocando una caída empresarial, argumentaron los intervencionistas económicos, ¿por qué no encontrar una manera de proporcionar mayores reservas a los bancos para que nunca tengan que quedarse cortos? Si los bancos pueden seguir prestando dinero de forma indefinida, se afirmó, no será necesario que se produzcan caídas en los negocios. Y así, el Sistema de la Reserva Federal se organizó en 1913. Consistía en doce bancos regionales de la Reserva Federal que nominalmente eran propiedad de banqueros privados, pero de hecho estaban patrocinados, controlados y respaldados por el gobierno. El crédito otorgado por estos bancos está en la práctica (aunque no legalmente) respaldado por el poder impositivo del gobierno federal. Técnicamente, nos mantuvimos en el patrón oro; los individuos todavía eran libres de poseer oro, y el oro siguió utilizándose como reservas bancarias. Pero ahora, además del oro, el crédito otorgado por los bancos de la Reserva Federal ("reservas de papel") podría servir como moneda de curso legal para pagar a los depositantes.

Cuando los negocios en los Estados Unidos sufrieron una leve contracción en 1927, la Reserva Federal creó más reservas de papel con la esperanza de prevenir cualquier posible escasez de reservas bancarias. Sin embargo, más desastroso fue el intento de la Reserva Federal de ayudar a Gran Bretaña que había estado perdiendo oro ante nosotros porque el Banco de Inglaterra se negó a permitir que las tasas de interés subieran cuando las fuerzas del mercado lo dictaban (era políticamente desagradable). El razonamiento de las autoridades involucradas fue el siguiente: si la Reserva Federal inyectara excesivas reservas de papel en los bancos estadounidenses, las tasas de interés en los Estados Unidos caerían a un nivel comparable con las de Gran Bretaña; esto actuaría para detener la pérdida de oro de Gran Bretaña y evitar la vergüenza política de tener que subir las tasas de interés. La "Fed" tuvo éxito; detuvo la pérdida de oro, pero casi destruyó las economías del mundo, en el proceso. El exceso de crédito que la Fed inyectó en la economía se desbordó en el mercado de valores, provocando un fantástico boom especulativo. Tardíamente, los funcionarios de la Reserva Federal intentaron absorber el exceso de reservas y finalmente lograron frenar el auge. Pero era demasiado tarde: en 1929 los desequilibrios especulativos se habían vuelto tan abrumadores que el intento precipitó una fuerte reducción y la consiguiente desmoralización de la confianza empresarial. Como resultado, la economía estadounidense colapsó. A Gran Bretaña le fue aún peor, y en lugar de absorber todas las consecuencias de su locura anterior, abandonó por completo el patrón oro en 1931. desgarrando lo que quedaba del tejido de la confianza e induciendo una serie mundial de quiebras bancarias. Las economías mundiales se hundieron en la Gran Depresión de la década de 1930.

Con una lógica que recuerda a la generación anterior, los estatistas argumentaron que el patrón oro era en gran parte el culpable de la debacle crediticia que condujo a la Gran Depresión. Si el patrón oro no hubiera existido, argumentaron, el abandono británico de los pagos con oro en 1931 no habría causado la quiebra de los bancos de todo el mundo. (La ironía fue que desde 1913, no habíamos estado en un patrón oro, sino en lo que podría denominarse "un patrón oro mixto"; sin embargo, fue el oro el que tuvo la culpa). Pero la oposición al patrón oro en cualquier La forma -de un número creciente de defensores del estado de bienestar- fue impulsada por una idea mucho más sutil: la comprensión de que el patrón oro es incompatible con el gasto deficitario crónico (el sello distintivo del estado de bienestar). Despojado de su jerga académica, el estado de bienestar no es más que un mecanismo mediante el cual los gobiernos confiscan la riqueza de los miembros productivos de una sociedad para apoyar una amplia variedad de planes de bienestar. Una parte sustancial del decomiso se efectúa mediante impuestos. Pero los estatistas del bienestar reconocieron rápidamente que si deseaban retener el poder político, la cantidad de impuestos tenía que ser limitada y tenían que recurrir a programas de gasto deficitario masivo, es decir, tenían que pedir dinero prestado mediante la emisión de bonos del gobierno, para financiar los gastos de bienestar social a gran escala. Una parte sustancial del decomiso se efectúa mediante impuestos.

Bajo un patrón oro, la cantidad de crédito que una economía puede respaldar está determinada por los activos tangibles de la economía, ya que cada instrumento de crédito es, en última instancia, un derecho sobre algún activo tangible. Pero los bonos gubernamentales no están respaldados por una riqueza tangible, solo por la promesa del gobierno de pagar con los ingresos fiscales futuros, y los mercados financieros no pueden absorberlos fácilmente. Un gran volumen de nuevos bonos del gobierno puede venderse al público solo a tipos de interés progresivamente más altos. Por lo tanto, el gasto público deficitario bajo un patrón oro está severamente limitado. El abandono del patrón oro hizo posible que los estatistas del bienestar utilizaran el sistema bancario como un medio para una expansión ilimitada del crédito. Han creado reservas de papel en forma de bonos del gobierno que, a través de una compleja serie de pasos, los bancos aceptan en lugar de activos tangibles y tratan como si fueran un depósito real, es decir, como el equivalente de lo que antes era un depósito de oro. El tenedor de un bono del gobierno o de un depósito bancario creado por reservas en papel cree que tiene un derecho válido sobre un activo real. Pero el hecho es que ahora hay más reclamaciones pendientes que activos reales. La ley de la oferta y la demanda no debe ser engañada. A medida que la oferta de dinero (de reclamaciones) aumenta en relación con la oferta de activos tangibles en la economía, los precios deben aumentar eventualmente. Así, las ganancias ahorradas por los miembros productivos de la sociedad pierden valor en términos de bienes. Cuando la economía '

En ausencia del patrón oro, no hay forma de proteger los ahorros de la confiscación a través de la inflación. No existe una reserva segura de valor. Si lo hubiera, el gobierno tendría que ilegalizar su tenencia, como se hizo en el caso del oro. Si todos decidieran, por ejemplo, convertir todos sus depósitos bancarios en plata o cobre o cualquier otro bien, y luego se negaran a aceptar cheques como pago de bienes, los depósitos bancarios perderían su poder adquisitivo y el crédito bancario creado por el gobierno no tendría valor como un reclamo sobre bienes. La política financiera del estado de bienestar requiere que los propietarios de la riqueza no tengan forma de protegerse.

Este es el miserable secreto de las diatribas de los estatistas del bienestar contra el oro. El gasto deficitario es simplemente un plan para la confiscación de riqueza. El oro se interpone en el camino de este proceso insidioso. Se erige como un protector de los derechos de propiedad. Si uno comprende esto, no tendrá ninguna dificultad para comprender el antagonismo de los estatistas hacia el patrón oro.

###

Alan Greenspan
[escrito en 1966]

Este artículo apareció originalmente en un boletín llamado The Objectivist publicado en 1966 y fue reimpreso en *Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal de*

Saludos.

PD. Como dije en otra ocasión, la hipocresía de los banqueros centrales cuando están en el poder, queda de manifiesto de forma clara y cristalina, y roza lo "sublime" cuando "olvidan" los principios fundamentales, una vez alcanzan la presidencia de la FED.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Investigadores reconstruyen el comercio de plata en el Mediterráneo, desde la Guerra de Troya hasta la República Romana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Figúrate que ya desde 2000 a.C. en acadio el concepto de pago se expresaba mediante la locución "ana kaspim", es decir, "dar [algo] a cambio de plata".

La mayoría de tesorillos de hacksilber son de época persa y llevan marcas de joyero.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Hola OBDC.
> 
> Este artículo se ha puesto varias veces en los hilos de oro y plata.
> 
> ...



Vaya tocho amigo, si necesitas tanta palabrería para justificar algo, piensa el porqué, me invitas a comer y pagar con una onza? Hace tiempo tengo visto un buen restaurante que me gustaría visitar, y ya le explicas al de la caja eso de que el oro es dinero. Mientras, si no te molesta yo esperaré tomando el café y alguna copa.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Figúrate que ya desde 2000 a.C. en acadio el concepto de pago se expresaba mediante la locución "ana kaspim", es decir, "dar [algo] a cambio de plata".
> 
> La mayoría de tesorillos de hacksilber son de época persa y llevan marcas de joyero.



Si, también hubo en la historia pagos con sal, de ahí la palabreja de "salario". También se pagan mujeres con camellos en Arabia, o al menos eso dicen. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Es tranquilizador comprobar en qué ideas y conceptualizaciones se basa tu escepticismo.



Vale, me invitas a comer pagando con tu "dinero" o qué? Las copas las pago yo luego, pero me vas a permitir usar algo más convencional.
Espero que el pago de la comida sea tranquilizador.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Lego. (19 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Vale, me invitas a comer pagando con tu "dinero" o qué? Las copas las pago yo luego, pero me vas a permitir usar algo más convencional.
> Espero que el pago de la comida sea tranquilizador.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Tampoco puedes comprar en el mercadona con dólares, mira tú. Y al cambiarlos se van a llevar una comisión. Luego el dólar no es dinero 

Es que tras 754 páginas da pereza explicar la diferencia entre dinero y moneda corriente, que el hecho de que los MPs están desmonetizados no implica que pierdan el resto de sus cualidades y funciones monetarias. Principalmente la de Reserva de Valor sin contraparte"

Lo mismo con lo de las comisiones que ponías en el post que yo respondí. Era un poco raro ver a alguien adulto diciendo que el oro no es dinero porque los cambistas tienen comisión. Como si no la tuvieran cuando cambias divisas.



Y eso, que es tranquilizador comprobar que el gran problema de los metales son esas dos cosas que mencionabas. En serio.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Tampoco puedes comprar en el mercadona con dólares, mira tú. Y al cambiarlos se van a llevar una comisión. Luego el dólar no es dinero
> 
> Es que tras 754 páginas da pereza explicar la diferencia entre dinero y moneda corriente, que el hecho de que los MPs están desmonetizados no implica que pierdan el resto de sus cualidades y funciones monetarias. Principalmente la de Reserva de Valor sin contraparte"
> 
> ...



Pero los dolares en España, son divisas....
A ver si entiendes que es lo que vale para comprar y lo que no....hasta hace tres días incluso eran las pesetas, pero los dólares en España nunca sirvieron para comprar sin un servicer intermediario.
Mucho bla bla bla pero sigues sin invitarme a comer y pagar con tus limaduras de oro y explicarle todo el rollo del dinero al de la caja. A ver que opina el ciudadano que al final es el que válida con la credibilidad un medio de pago u otro.
Todo este rollo me suena a esta escritora que era prostituta y para hacer ver que no es prostituta escribe libros para hacer creer que es escritora . Por cierto, es más entretenida que otros que aburren tratando de comer la oreja con cuentos de aliens.
Vamos hombre, las cosas son bastante claras, no es necesario soltar una parafraseada enorme para convencer a alguien de que los niños con pene tienen vulva, esto es fácil, se puede pagar o no se puede pagar con el oro sin pasar por un sevicer que te de FIAT primero a cambio de oro?
Venga, va, que ya tengo ganas de que me lo demuestres.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Lego. (19 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Mucho bla bla bla pero sigues sin invitarme a comer y pagar con tus limaduras de oro dólares y explicarle todo el rollo del dinero al de la caja.



y así todo.


----------



## Forcopula (19 Jul 2021)

Os empeñais en dar de comer a los trolls.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Os empeñais en dar de comer a los trolls.



Definicion de Troll en este hilo según el diccionario de Burbuja: quien dice la verdad y no gana nada embaucando peña vendiendo espejitos de colores.
Por cierto, explica amigo como se conserva el valor de la inversiones en horo en los últimos meses....no te esfuerces con la inflación, solo con las gráficas alcanza.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Mk3 (19 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pero los dolares en España, son divisas....
> A ver si entiendes que es lo que vale para comprar y lo que no....hasta hace tres días incluso eran las pesetas, pero los dólares en España nunca sirvieron para comprar sin un servicer intermediario.
> Mucho bla bla bla pero sigues sin invitarme a comer y pagar con tus limaduras de oro y explicarle todo el rollo del dinero al de la caja. A ver que opina el ciudadano que al final es el que válida con la credibilidad un medio de pago u otro.
> Todo este rollo me suena a esta escritora que era prostituta y para hacer ver que no es prostituta escribe libros para hacer creer que es escritora . Por cierto, es más entretenida que otros que aburren tratando de comer la oreja con cuentos de aliens.
> ...



Y la divisa XAU entonces que es ?

A ver si ahora cuando había pesetas era moneda más fuerte y respaldo que los dólares, tócate los cojones, aunque no fuera moneda de curso legal en Expaña


----------



## frankie83 (19 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Y, si sucediese eso, como el trueque tiene limitaciones importantísimas, inmediatamente emergería un DINERO que facilite esos intercambios a la sombra. Así, para cubrir esa necesidad real, surgió el dinero en la civilización humana hace miles de años, y así emergerá cada vez que sea necesario.
> 
> Se negociará con whisky, con latunes y con con cualquier cosa mínimamente duradera y medible como medio de intercambio para transacciones pequeñas, por qué no. Pero eso no es suficiente, evolucionará.
> 
> ...



Lo de los latunes entiendo que se nombra solo porque es parte del folklore de este foro


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> y así todo.



Pues el otro día un cliente americano metió en el Bankinter 5.000 dólares para abrir una cuenta. Antes de comer si quieres abrimos una cuenta con una onza. El banco lo eliges tu, el restaurante en que pagarás con limaduras de oro lo elijo yo luego.
Vamos a ver que útil es tu dinero y cuanta gente se pelea por aceptar tus "dineros".


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## TomBolillo (19 Jul 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Os empeñais en dar de comer a los trolls.



Espera, que hoy la plata ha bajado -2%. El rumano apareciendo en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## estupeharto (19 Jul 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Os empeñais en dar de comer a los trolls.



Realmente son algo más que trolls.
Inutrolls


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Lo de los latunes entiendo que se nombra solo porque es parte del folklore de este foro



Es la moneda preferida de los inbersores del foro. Tenemos un florero que mete 1000 pavos todos los meses en latunes y @Notrabajo34, eso sí, de marcas seleccionadas y de añadas especiales.
Dice que no sabe si gana pasta o no pero que los gatos del barrio con las que van caducado han engordado y ya no persiguen roedores.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## AU10KAG1K (19 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Cuantas onzas calculáis que puede tener este tío en la cocina?
> 
> Yo apuesto por unas 6000... quizás demasiadas... quién las pillara!



Entre las 2 mesas calculo entre 9 y 10K


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Es la moneda preferida de los inbersores del foro. Tenemos un florero que mete 1000 pavos todos los meses en latunes y @Notrabajo34, eso sí, de marcas seleccionadas y de añadas especiales.
> Dice que no sabe si gana pasta o no pero que los gatos del barrio con las que van caducado han engordado y ya no persiguen roedores.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Los gatos son buena gente, mi madre les echaba de comer y es cierto que no habia ratas cerca aun estando en una casa con campo cerca.

Luego habia vecinos hijos de puta que iban matando a los gatos por sadismo, igual esos vecinos acaban con el coronavirus echando los mismos espumarajos que echaban los pobres gatos cuando los anormales los envenenaban.

Es que no lo estan sabiendo leer, los latunes y esas cosas se estan revalorizando a mas velocidad que los oros, ya no es ni que te sirvan para no pasar hambre o cambiarlos cuando venga el mad max, es que estas mierdas no paran de subirlas, huele a hiperinflaccion.

Hoy se lo he dicho a unos tios, estaba comiendo con ellos y me dicen haber si nos dejan la paga como la tenemos con eso nos conformamos, les he dicho creo que os la van a dejar igual que la teneis solo que las cosas valdran cinco o diez veces mas o lo que ellos quieran y entonces pues solo podeis echar cuentas para ver lo que os tienen preparado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, también hubo en la historia pagos con sal, de ahí la palabreja de "salario". También se pagan mujeres con camellos en Arabia, o al menos eso dicen.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



En las peliculas de la segunda guerra mundial se ve como se cambian por latas y chocolate quizas de eso viene mi cosa por guardar latas.


----------



## OBDC (19 Jul 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En las peliculas de la segunda guerra mundial se ve como se cambian por latas y chocolate quizas de eso viene mi cosa por guardar latas.



Un buen alijo de chocolate, whisky, paracetamol y latunes te pueden volver rico sin mucho esfuerzo en un mad max. Y si ya ansias poder, una Colt .45 y un par de bidones de gasolina a controlar una región y formar una banda de ladronzuelos que saqueen a estos tontolabas con su oro. 









Suiza pagó a España con "oro nazi" por valor de 187 millones de francos entre 1941 y 1945


En plena II Guerra Mundial, entre julio de 1941 y junio de 1945, el Banco Nacional Suizo (BNS) pagó al Banco de España con oro -en gran parte robado p




elpais.com







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Un buen alijo de chocolate, whisky, paracetamol y latunes te pueden volver rico sin mucho esfuerzo en un mad max. Y si ya ansias poder, una Colt .45 y un par de bidones de gasolina a controlar una región y formar una banda de ladronzuelos que saqueen a estos tontolabas con su oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paracetamol tengo con mala leche, me abasteci bien antes de la pandemia, ademas me da igual que caduque sigue sirviendo perfectamente años despues.

Bebidas tambien tengo muchas almacenadas de muchos tipos, incluso muchos tipos de licores.

chocolate no puedo guardar por que es imposible, soy para eso como un drogadicto acabaria por comermelo yo, si lo tengo medio a mano me lo como, la unica manera de no comermelo es no comprarlo, ademas se pone malo, lo que si tengo son muchas latas de colacao, me decia mi madre para que cojones compras tantas latas de neskuit de este de polvo solubre........ estaba en mis planes de almacenamiento de comida.

Tengo muchos tipos de te, manzanillas, tilas, cafes.

En realidad tengo bastantes cosillas y ahora tengo la compra abandonada pero en cuanto pasen unas cosas y otra vez tenga tiempo me lio nuevamente a comprar cosas de estas y almacenar, eso si no se nos viene todo encima antes y ni da tiempo.


----------



## OBDC (20 Jul 2021)

Mi abuelo me decía de pequeño que nunca fuera un mono solemne. 
Cada vez que te leo me acuerdo de esa frase de mi abuelo. Cosas de la mente, ve a saber porqué ya que ni te conozco más que por lo que escribes.











Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Mi abuelo me decía de pequeño que nunca fuera un mono solemne.
> Cada vez que te leo me acuerdo de esa frase de mi abuelo. Cosas de la mente, ve a saber porqué ya que ni te conozco más que por lo que escribes.
> 
> 
> ...



Buena frase. Me la apunto

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (20 Jul 2021)

*Oro: el mercado de bonos sigue siendo un gran apoyo*
19 de julio de 2021 11:48 a.m. ET Precio al contado del oro (XAUUSD: CUR) TIP 8 Comentarios10 me gusta
*Resumen*

El mercado de bonos de EE. UU. Refleja cada vez más los temores de los inversores sobre el débil crecimiento a largo plazo y la represión financiera.
El oro no solo es barato en relación con los niveles que implican los rendimientos reales de los bonos, sino que los rendimientos nominales de los bonos también sugieren que el oro está profundamente infravalorado en relación con los metales industriales.
En los últimos 12 meses, el oro registró su peor desempeño registrado frente al Bloomberg Commodity Complex, disminuyendo en un asombroso 37%.
Este bajo rendimiento supera incluso al mercado bajista del oro de mediados de la década de 1970, que dio paso a un enorme rendimiento superior al precio del oro.

Maria Vonotna / iStock a través de Getty Images

El mercado de bonos de EE. UU. Refleja cada vez más los temores de los inversores sobre el débil crecimiento a largo plazo y la represión financiera, sin embargo, el oro continúa cotizando con un gran descuento respecto a donde el mercado de bonos sugiere que debería hacerlo. El oro no solo parece barato en relación con los rendimientos reales de los bonos, sino que los rendimientos nominales de los bonos sugieren que el oro está profundamente infravalorado en relación con los metales industriales. Si las correlaciones observadas en los últimos años permanecen intactas, entonces el oro debería moverse al alza en los próximos meses incluso cuando los metales industriales estén bajo presión.

*Rendimientos de bonos bajo presión en medio de crecientes temores de debilidad económica y represión financiera*
Los rendimientos de los bonos estadounidenses a largo plazo continúan descendiendo tanto en términos nominales como en relación con las expectativas de inflación. El bono vinculado a la inflación a 30 años rinde ahora un -0,3%, lo que refleja un rendimiento nominal del 1,9% y las expectativas de inflación a largo plazo del 2,4%. Esto significa que el mercado de bonos espera que las tasas de interés promedien por debajo de la inflación durante las próximas tres décadas.
_Rendimientos de bonos reales y nominales a 30 años de EE. UU.,%_





_Fuente: Bloomberg, cálculos del autor._
La acción de los precios en el mercado de bonos refleja una combinación de débiles perspectivas de crecimiento del PIB real y expectativas de represión financiera a medida que los inversores se dan cuenta de que la carga de la deuda del gobierno obligará a la Fed a mantener las tasas de interés por debajo de la inflación indefinidamente para evitar un aumento en los costos de los préstamos. En medio del pequeño repunte de los rendimientos reales en febrero, sostuve que brindaba la oportunidad de ingresar a posiciones largas en el ETF de bonos TIPS de iShares ( TIP ) y, desde entonces, el índice se ha movido a nuevos máximos históricos ( _consulte ' TIP: Aprovecharse De la liquidación '_ ). Espero que las fuerzas que impulsan el TIP al alza también hagan que el oro vuelva a alcanzar máximos históricos en los próximos meses.
*Los rendimientos de los bonos reales implican un 10% + al alza*
El siguiente gráfico muestra el precio del oro y el rendimiento de los bonos vinculados a la inflación durante los últimos seis años. Los dos activos se movieron al unísono durante gran parte de este período, pero el oro ha comenzado recientemente a rezagarse a pesar de un aumento a nuevos máximos en los valores del Tesoro protegidos contra la inflación. Como _expuse_ más recientemente en ' _Oro: una enorme reacción exagerada a las actas de la Fed_ ', veo pocas razones para pensar que esta correlación mantenida durante mucho tiempo se romperá permanentemente, y espero ver una mayor demanda monetaria de oro para impulsar un movimiento de regreso hacia el nivel implícito en los bonos ligados a la inflación, que actualmente se sitúa por encima de los 2.000 USD.






_Fuente: Bloomberg, cálculos del autor._
*Los rendimientos nominales de los bonos implican un aumento del 20% + en relación con los metales industriales*
Si bien el precio del oro está impulsado en gran parte por los bonos vinculados a la inflación, su desempeño en relación con los metales industriales sigue de cerca los rendimientos nominales de los bonos. Desde el final de la Gran recesión en 2009, la relación entre el oro y el complejo de metales industriales ha mostrado una r cuadrado de casi 0,8 en relación con el rendimiento nominal de los bonos a 10 años.





_Fuente: Bloomberg, cálculos del autor._
Esto tiene un sentido intuitivo dado que los metales industriales son mucho más sensibles a las expectativas de crecimiento económico en alza y a la baja. Sin embargo, desde el pico de finales de marzo, los rendimientos de los bonos a 10 años han caído casi 50 pb, mientras que la relación entre los metales industriales y el oro ha aumentado. Con base en la correlación de los últimos 12 años, la relación oro / metal industrial está más de un 20% por debajo del nivel implícito en los rendimientos actuales de los bonos.
*El bajo rendimiento histórico del oro debería revertirse*
La combinación de estos factores sugiere fuertemente que el oro tendrá un rendimiento superior en los próximos meses, y mi opinión es que el metal subirá incluso cuando el complejo de materias primas se vea sometido a presión. En los últimos 12 meses, el oro registró su peor desempeño registrado frente al Bloomberg Commodity Complex, disminuyendo en un asombroso 37%. Este bajo rendimiento supera incluso al mercado bajista del oro de mediados de la década de 1970, que dio paso a un enorme rendimiento superior al precio del oro.


----------



## OBDC (20 Jul 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Un buen alijo de chocolate, whisky, paracetamol y latunes te pueden volver rico sin mucho esfuerzo en un mad max. Y si ya ansias poder, una Colt .45 y un par de bidones de gasolina a controlar una región y formar una banda de ladronzuelos que saqueen a estos tontolabas con su oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard esto iba por ti, pero como borras posts porque te repiensas los rebuznes y te dicen tus secuaces que no respondas y OBDCs () es para dejar constancia de que si he sido amable y respondo tus posts con todo el cariño del mundo, y no solo le tiro capotes al buen @Notrabajo34 que al menos es divertido y sabe (cosa que demuestra un gran desarrollo interno) reírse de si mismo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## OBDC (20 Jul 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Buena frase. Me la apunto
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues si.
Abrazo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Furillo (20 Jul 2021)

Pablo Gil cabreadísimo:



Por favor, no os quedéis con los primeros minutos covidianos, merece la pena por todo lo que comenta después (minuto 6:00 al 28:00) y cómo explica visualmente la situación usana.


----------



## raslghul (20 Jul 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Pablo Gil cabreadísimo:
> 
> 
> 
> Por favor, no os quedéis con los primeros minutos covidianos, merece la pena por todo lo que comenta después (minuto 6:00 al 28:00) y cómo explica visualmente la situación usana.



Lo vi ayer por la noche, fantástico, como siempre.


----------



## timi (20 Jul 2021)

Estamos muy cerca del final... y no somos conscientes.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## ESC (20 Jul 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Pablo Gil cabreadísimo:
> 
> 
> 
> Por favor, no os quedéis con los primeros minutos covidianos, merece la pena por todo lo que comenta después (minuto 6:00 al 28:00) y cómo explica visualmente la situación usana.



Minuto 24:51

-"Algunos me decís, volver al patrón oro, es como decir; ¿cómo soluciono un problema de que tengo un hijo drogadicto?".

-"No le des droga."

-"Pues vaya solución tío, vaya solución. ¿Qué hago?, ¿pelearme con el cuando tenga el síndrome del mono?".

----------------------------------------------------------

Este vídeo de Pablo Gil está muy bien como testimonio de una época en la que somos incapaces de concebir un dinero que no sea fiat con alto componente de deuda.

Pablo Gil, pretende que el yonki controle con la droga, que dosifique y sea responsable.

Llevamos décadas en las que se nos ha vendido la especialización en un mercado global bajo un dinero que supone un castillo de naipes. He escuchado a gente referirse a países como economías de consumo, economías bancarizadas o economías de producción. Siendo la producción percibida como de perdedores.

...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2021)

timi dijo:


> Estamos muy cerca del final... y no somos conscientes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí se dice que las renobobas han sustituido al carbón, lo cual es falso (ver gráfico subsiguiente)







Y luego el rollo picoilero, ya sin TRE ni los refinamientos de antaño. Me encanta eso de recurrir a Angola.

















Qué manía de vincular la catástrofe de los bancos centrales al PicOil.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Minuto 24:51
> 
> -"Algunos me decís, volver al patrón oro, es como decir; ¿cómo soluciono un problema de que tengo un hijo drogadicto?".
> 
> ...



Sólo que el patrón oro también fue un invento de bancos centrales, lo que imperó durante la mayor parte de la Historia fue el polimetalismo.


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2021)




----------



## FranMen (21 Jul 2021)

A este ritmo van a poner hasta a los monos a fabricar monedas:




__





La Carta de la Bolsa - LAS BOLSAS en peligro. El FMI anuncia la creación de nuevos Derechos Especiales de Giro -DEG-, Special Drawing Rights en inglés, por valor de $650.000 millones







lacartadelabolsa.com




Si os tocan a la puerta abrid que lo mismo vienen a daros dinero, total sobra por todas partes:








➤ Argentina votó a favor de la nueva asignación de DEG del FMI - El Economista


De ser aprobado, la Argentina recibiría el equivalente a US$ 4.350 millones.




www.google.es


----------



## Forcopula (21 Jul 2021)

Venezuela denuncia apropiación "ilegítima" del oro depositado en Inglaterra | DW | 21.07.2021


Delcy Rodríguez además, afirmó que "están bloqueados más de 6.000 millones de dólares en bancos europeos y de Estados Unidos".




m.dw.com





Sin entrar en temas políticos, noticia relacionada con el oro


----------



## estupeharto (21 Jul 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Venezuela denuncia apropiación "ilegítima" del oro depositado en Inglaterra | DW | 21.07.2021
> 
> 
> Delcy Rodríguez además, afirmó que "están bloqueados más de 6.000 millones de dólares en bancos europeos y de Estados Unidos".
> ...



En serio? Contraparte? 
Si no lo veo nunca me lo hubiera imaginado.
Y encima por unas chapas.
Esto no es lo que era...


----------



## FranMen (21 Jul 2021)

El que les quede que lo traigan a España que aquí no hay riesgo y de camino le hacen una limpieza de bajos


----------



## Llorón (21 Jul 2021)

Esto te lo arregla Abalos en un momento, que se pasen por el aeropuerto cuando quieran, total, tiene tiempo libre.


----------



## Xenomorfo (21 Jul 2021)

Compilación de burbujos egregios.









La mayor burbuja de la historia, en camino: así lo afirman siete afamados inversores


Inversores de la talla de Michael Burry, Jeremy Grantham, Jeffrey Gundlach, Leon Cooperman, Stanley Druckenmiller, Gary Shilling y Robert Kiyosaki llevan tiempo advirtiendo sobre los efectos de una especulación desenfrenada que no puede mantener el pico en los precios de los activos para...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Jul 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Compilación de burbujos egregios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando llegue la debacle será sin avisar


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Jul 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En serio? Contraparte?
> Si no lo veo nunca me lo hubiera imaginado.
> Y encima por unas chapas.
> Esto no es lo que era...



Regla n1 del metalero: Si no lo posees no es tuyo

Regla n2 Ingles=Piratilla

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (21 Jul 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Cuando llegue la debacle será sin avisar



En realidad estamos demasiado avisados. Cuando desde el foro económico mundial se proclama que hay que pulsar el botón del reset del capitalismo...(the great reset)


----------



## Membroza (21 Jul 2021)

ByteTree fair gold price

No he pasado por aquí en mucho tiempo, pero dejo la web de arriba. Muy buena para ver si se está sobrepagando por el oro o no.


----------



## estupeharto (21 Jul 2021)

Lo que pasa es que esa comparativa no deja de ser la comparativa del tal Morris ese.... a saber......
Como haga honor al nombre....


----------



## timi (21 Jul 2021)

*LA COLA DORADA DE PAPEL MENEANDO EL PERRO DORADO*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 21 DE JULIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS35 
Los inversores pueden esperar que el experimento financiero y la burbuja de deuda más grandes de la historia dure otros 100 años. Y pueden rezar para que el sistema monetario, que ha perdido el 98% de su valor en los últimos 50 años, dure otro medio siglo.
*Pero eso sería invertir en un ala y una oración con muy pocas probabilidades de éxito.*
Dado que es probable que ni el ala ni la oración salven a los inversores del mayor colapso económico y financiero de la historia mundial, la necesidad de protección o seguros es vital.
Por supuesto, estamos mirando probabilidades y no certezas cuando evaluamos el riesgo de catástrofe.
*Con prácticamente todos los mercados de activos (acciones, bonos y propiedades) en máximos históricos, los inversores están juzgando claramente que el riesgo de no estar más cerca de cero.
Personalmente, considero que el riesgo de un colapso de los mercados y la economía está entre el 95% y el 99%.*
Entonces, un rango de riesgo del 0% al 99% es un margen considerable. Un actuario probablemente lo plantearía con un riesgo del 1 al 5 por ciento y vendería un seguro contra catástrofes sobre esa base.
*SEGURO FINANCIERO DIRT CHEAP*
Con los mercados de inversión y la industria de seguros evaluando el riesgo como prácticamente inexistente, ese es el momento en que el seguro está realmente subvalorado o, en términos simples *, muy barato* .
Entonces, ¿qué tipo de seguro estamos considerando aquí? El mercado de inversión convencional considerará la cobertura del riesgo financiero en todo tipo de instrumentos financieros complejos en forma de derivados.
Lo que los llamados “expertos” no se dan cuenta es que *cubren sus inversiones con los mismos instrumentos que crearon el riesgo en primer lugar, como el papel de oro. * Esta sería una verdadera tautología financiera.
*O EN OTRAS PALABRAS: BASURA ENTRADA - DESECHO FUERA*
Las tautologías financieras son a menudo la desaparición de los mercados de inversión, especialmente cuando se trata de derivados. La Gran Crisis Financiera de 2006-9 fue causada por una cadena de derivados interdependientes que al final del día resultaron totalmente inútiles.
Volviendo al seguro, no hay mejor momento para comprarlo que cuando el mercado subestima o no comprende el riesgo.
*Es obvio que de nada sirve comprar el seguro en los mismos instrumentos falsos que en sí mismos representan el riesgo. Entonces, ¿por qué comprar oro de papel?*
*SEGURO QUE RESISTE LA PRUEBA DEL TIEMPO*
En lugar de comprar protección de seguro en la misma forma que el riesgo en sí, el seguro debe ser un activo no correlacionado. También debe ser un activo que ha resistido la prueba del tiempo y ha mantenido su valor y poder adquisitivo a lo largo de los siglos.
El oro físico es claramente la mejor combinación de preservación de la riqueza y seguro en comparación con cualquier alternativa y eso por un margen masivo.
A principios de la década de 2000 decidimos invertir en oro físico de forma sustancial para nuestros propios fondos y los inversores a los que asesoramos. Desde el fondo de 1999, el oro se estaba estabilizando ya principios de 2002 consideramos que la corrección de 20 años había terminado y compramos oro a $ 300.
*En 2002, considerábamos que el oro no era querido y estaba infravalorado. * El oro había pasado de $ 35 en 1971 a $ 850 en 1980 y luego se corrigió a $ 250 en 1999.
En ese momento, los bancos centrales estaban vendiendo oro, incluido el Banco de Inglaterra y el Banco Nacional Suizo, que vendieron la mayor parte de sus tenencias en la parte más baja.
*LA COLA DORADA DE PAPEL MENEANDO EL PERRO DORADO*
Cuando la cola mueve al perro, el perro se encuentra en un estado de desequilibrio que es transitorio.
Este tipo de desequilibrio solo puede durar un período limitado o el perro no sobrevivirá. Hay dos opciones; o el perro tomará el control de su cola o la arrojará. La cola no puede sobrevivir sin el cuerpo del perro, mientras que el perro puede arreglárselas muy bien sin cola.
El oro físico real y libre de cargas no necesita el mercado del oro de papel para funcionar. El mercado del papel dificulta el descubrimiento de precios reales. El mercado del papel dorado recibe una respetabilidad que no se merece.
*El mercado de papel dorado pretende estar respaldado por oro físico cuando en realidad es oro con piel de oveja.
Es como poner una insignia de Rolls Royce en un modelo de Skoda de la década de 1950 y cobrarle un precio a Rolls.*
*EL MERCADO DEL ORO DE PAPEL FALSO*
Así que estamos viendo el mercado del oro de papel que es corrupto y falso. Existe en beneficio de los bancos centrales, el BIS (Banco de Pagos Internacionales) y los bancos de lingotes.
A corto plazo, el mercado del oro de papel ciertamente daña el único mercado de oro genuino que es físico. Pero los mercados o instrumentos artificiales nunca han sobrevivido en la historia. Solo mire el hecho de que cada moneda fiduciaria en la historia ha fallado.
Y también el papel de oro. Es solo cuestión de tiempo.
El gran volumen de comercio de oro en papel revela la presión desesperada bajo la que se encuentra este mercado.
El comercio de oro por parte de los bancos de la LBMA y las bolsas de futuros asciende a *180.000 millones de dólares al día* .
*Esta es la asombrosa cifra de 350 veces la producción diaria de una mina de oro. *
Entonces nos preguntamos cómo puede funcionar correctamente un perro con una cola 350 veces más grande que su cuerpo. La respuesta simple es que no puede. Me doy cuenta de que se trata de una ligera simplificación excesiva, pero, sin embargo, resalta lo absurdo que es el mercado del oro en la actualidad.
La única razón por la que los volúmenes de comercio de oro están totalmente desproporcionados con la cantidad real de oro físico disponible es que el 99% de la actividad comercial bruta se realiza en el mercado de papel.
*¿SE PIERDE PARA SIEMPRE EL 50% DEL ORO FÍSICO DEL BANCO CENTRAL?*
Los bancos centrales supuestamente tienen 34.000 toneladas o $ 2 billones de oro físico. Dado que la mayoría de los bancos centrales nunca realizan una auditoría física completa, verificada por auditores externos, nadie sabe cuánto oro realmente poseen. 
Es probable que al menos la mitad o 17.000 toneladas se hayan alquilado en el mercado o se hayan vendido de forma encubierta. Es poco probable que la pieza alquilada vuelva a aparecer en forma física. El oro es prestado por un banco central a un banco de la LBMA, que a su vez lo vende a un comprador en, por ejemplo, China o India. El comprador nunca devolverá el oro que ahora posee.
El banco central tiene un pagaré del banco de lingotes. Pero esa hoja de papel no vale más que el papel en sí. Hay más de 100 veces el oro en papel emitido por los bancos de la LBMA que el oro físico que poseen.
Ese tipo de desequilibrio es una receta para el desastre. Entonces, cuando el mercado solicite la entrega física, estarán mirando bóvedas vacías y computadoras llenas de ceros que representan oro de papel sin valor.
En algún momento de los próximos años, eso llevará el mercado del oro de papel a cero y el oro físico a niveles inimaginables. También conduciría a FreeGold, del que hablé en mi artículo anterior .
*LA COMPRA DE UN SEGURO NO DEBE ESTAR GARANTIZADA*
No conozco a nadie que espere para comprar un seguro financiero hasta el día anterior al incendio.
Dado que el oro es un seguro financiero fundamental, la compra no debe programarse hasta que se produzca el riesgo.
El propósito del oro físico es que lo compres y te olvides de él. No debe tratar de refinar la compra para obtener un "buen trato". Hemos visto muchos ejemplos de inversores que esperan un cierto nivel más bajo que el mercado y cuando el precio no baja allí, pierden el barco por completo.
*EL ORO ES MUCHO MÁS QUE UN SEGURO*
En tiempos de alto riesgo en los mercados de inversión, el oro, como he explicado anteriormente, es el mejor seguro disponible. Pero la belleza del oro en la actualidad es que no solo es el seguro perfecto, sino también una excelente inversión.
Cuando un activo está infravalorado y no se ama, como expuse anteriormente, es el momento más oportuno para adquirirlo.
El gráfico a continuación es uno de mis favoritos y realmente debería incluirse en cada artículo que escribo para, en una imagen simple, explicar a los inversores y conservacionistas de la riqueza que el *oro es tan barato hoy como lo ha sido en los últimos 50 años* .







El gráfico anterior muestra el oro en relación con la oferta monetaria de EE. UU.
*Como muestra el gráfico, el oro está hoy a $ 1.800 tan barato, en relación con la oferta monetaria de EE. UU., Como lo estaba en 1971 cuando el precio del oro era de $ 35 o en 2000 cuando el precio era de $ 290, y esto es con tanto oro de papel en el mercado. mercado.*
Entonces, este gráfico nos dice que el precio del oro no ha reflejado de ninguna manera la gestión irresponsable de la economía estadounidense o el fracaso total de las políticas monetarias estadounidenses.
El oro es un narrador de la verdad. Revela la mala gestión total de la economía a medida que aumenta el precio del oro debido a la degradación continua de todas las monedas.
*NINGUNA MONEDA FIAT EN LA HISTORIA HA SOBREVIVIDO: EL DÓLAR ES EL SIGUIENTE*
Dado que ninguna moneda ha sobrevivido en la historia en su forma original, tampoco sucederá esta vez. Las monedas fiduciarias tienen un historial de éxito perfecto. En cada momento de la historia, sin falta han logrado autodestruirse en el olvido.
No podría ser más claro que eso. Si los gobiernos y los bancos centrales han destruido cada moneda fiduciaria desde que comenzó el tiempo, ¿cómo puede alguien creer que será diferente esta vez?
*No hay dólar fuerte y no hay euro fuerte. Las monedas son todas transitorias efímeras de la historia que están destinadas a extinguirse el día en que nacen.*
La historia me da total certeza y confirmación con esta predicción.
Veamos las principales monedas en esto desde que se estableció el último sistema monetario corrupto en 1913.
El siguiente gráfico muestra el dólar, el marco / euro, la libra y el yen, desde principios del siglo XX.
Así que aquí tenemos las cuatro monedas más grandes de los últimos 100 años, todas mostrando el mismo patrón. Sin excepción, todos han bajado un 97-99%.
La gran caída del dólar y el euro tuvo lugar después de 1971. Han bajado un 98% y un 96% respectivamente desde que Nixon decidió cerrar "temporalmente" la ventana del oro.







La última caída porcentual no está en duda. Es solo una cuestión de cuánto tiempo lleva.
Como muestra el gráfico anterior, el oro (en la línea 100) es dinero eterno y poder adquisitivo constante. Por tanto, el oro es el antídoto perfecto para un sistema monetario crónicamente defectuoso.
*PRÓXIMO OBJETIVO PARA EL ORO: $ 3,000*
Los inversionistas en preservación de la riqueza no deben preocuparse por el precio del oro como tampoco se preocupan por el valor de ninguna póliza de seguro.
Aún así, a todos nos gusta medir el oro en monedas de papel continuamente degradadas.
Técnicamente, el oro ahora está terminando un gran patrón de taza y mango que proyecta alrededor de $ 3,000 como el próximo objetivo.







*ESTOY PARADO SOBRE UNA CAJA DE JABÓN*
Entonces, ¿por qué sigo hablando de monedas y oro en un artículo tras otro? Los críticos podrían culparme por promover nuestras propias actividades. Pocos sabrían que establecimos el mejor sistema para la preservación de la riqueza en forma de oro físico hace 20 años para nuestros propios fondos y no como negocio. El negocio solo comenzó unos años después como resultado de la demanda.
La razón por la que me apasiona informar al mundo del destino de su dinero y ahorros es que muy pocos comprenden cuánto pueden perder en los próximos años.
Es obvio que los inversores se sienten confiados después del mayor mercado alcista de la historia en prácticamente todas las clases de activos. La mayoría de los inversores son hoy "Maestros del Universo" (Hoguera de las vanidades) y, por lo tanto, confían demasiado en la capacidad de recuperación de sus activos burbuja.
Esta arrogancia es muy peligrosa y significa que menos del 0,5% de los inversores tienen protección en forma de oro físico. Y es por eso que semana tras semana me paro en mi tribuna para comunicar los riesgos en el sistema de los que el 99,5% de los inversores no son conscientes ni están protegidos. Lo bueno es, como muestro arriba, que el oro en términos relativos es tan barato hoy como en 1971.
Así que hoy el oro (no el oro de papel) no es solo un seguro vital y la preservación de la riqueza, sino también la oportunidad de inversión de su vida.
_Fuente original: Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland_


----------



## dmb001 (21 Jul 2021)

La realidad es que no dejan que el oro pase de los 1800$. Y ahora que van a dejar a los bancos de lingotes seguir con el juego, esos 3000 quedan muy lejos en mi opinión.

Creo que vamos hacia una japonización como no dinamiten el sistema. Vamos a ser más pobres lentamente ¿Alguien recuerda dónde estaba Japón hace 30 años y dónde está ahora?


----------



## Furillo (22 Jul 2021)

La cosa está para echarse a llorar, pero intentaremos echarnos unas risas:


----------



## IvanRios (22 Jul 2021)

-El problema de base es el crecimiento exponencial de la población mundial.
-En relación con el primer punto, futura escasez de recursos (también alimenticios).
-El sistema es inviable (el modo de vida y la población mundial) y vamos al colapso, y para tener posibilidades de supervivencia futura debe haber un cambio de sistema mundial y un cambio de tendencia en la población (reducción y establización): La plandemia como destrucción del actual sistema (de cara al espectador) e implementación de una dictadura mundial que 'salve' al planeta y que castigue a los malvados seres humanos (ecofascismo).
- Los metales como caballos ganadores: futura escasez de minerales-metales, por ser recursos necesarios y finitos y por ser su extracción contaminante. La contaminación de la minería diría que será otro de los factores que impulsarán los precios y la cada vez mayor escasez.

22-7-2021

*HACIA EL COLAPSO DE LA CIVILIZACIÓN*

Un nuevo informe alerta de que nuestra civilización está abocada al colapso porque no tenemos suficientes recursos naturales para continuar con el modelo de civilización que soporta la existencia de la especie humana en la Tierra.

Cuando se publicó en 1972 Los límites del crecimiento, un estudio realizado por el Instituto Tecnológico de Massachussets (MIT) a instancias del Club de Roma, pocos se tomaron en serio sus advertencias de que el planeta Tierra era finito y de que no podíamos pensar en una explotación interminable de sus recursos.

Un año después estalló la primera crisis del petróleo: los países de la OPEP decidieron no suministrar más hidrocarburo a las naciones que hubieran apoyado a Israel en la guerra árabe-israelí de 1973.




Aunque aquella guerra derivó en los acuerdos de paz de Camp David en 1978, el impacto global de aquellos episodios puso de manifiesto que el petróleo no era un recurso fácil y lo que pasaría si en algún momento llegara a escasear.

El resultado de aquel conflicto precipitó una escalada de los precios del petróleo y propició una recesión global en 1974 que puso fin al periodo de los treinta años gloriosos posteriores a la segunda guerra mundial.

La crisis de 1973 estuvo asimismo detrás de las recesiones de 1982 y de 1991 y sus efectos perduran hasta nuestros días porque el petróleo sigue siendo la columna vertebral del sistema global y también porque hay una gran incertidumbre sobre su futuro.

*Tema relacionado: La Tierra está en estado terminal*

*Secuelas de los límites*
*Secuelas de los límites*El informe «Los límites del crecimiento» también ha tenido sus secuelas porque gran parte de sus cálculos mantienen su vigencia casi 50 años después de su publicación.

El informe original planteaba con toda claridad que, si el incremento de la población mundial, de la industrialización, de la contaminación, de la producción de alimentos y de la explotación de los recursos naturales se mantenía invariable, nuestro planeta alcanzaría los límites absolutos de crecimiento en menos de un siglo.

El informe ha tenido tres actualizaciones posteriores (1992, 2004 y 2012) que ratificaron las primeras conclusiones y añadían algunos elementos todavía más preocupantes: en los años 90 ya estábamos viviendo por encima de nuestras posibilidades; en 2004 comprobamos que el modelo global es insostenible; y en 2012 aparece en la ecuación apocalíptica la huella ecológica que nos obliga a una transición ineludible.

*Ecuación más compleja*
*Ecuación más compleja*Casi una década después de la última actualización de «Los límites del crecimiento», un nuevo informe al Club de Roma pone el broche de oro al peor escenario que estamos diseñando para la especie.

La nueva actualización concluye taxativamente que los crecientes costos de extracción de minerales debido a la contaminación, los desechos y el agotamiento de fuentes de bajo costo, provocarán el colapso de la civilización industrial en la que vivimos: previsiblemente ocurrirá en los años 40 del presente siglo.

Comparando los análisis de 1972 con nuevos datos empíricos, el informe concluye que no tenemos recursos suficientes para sostener la demanda de minerales que requiere nuestro modo de vida: en una década la máquina económica global que sostiene nuestra prosperidad empezará a pararse por falta de recursos.

Advierte, no obstante, que ese colpaso podría evitarse con avances tecnológicos y el aumento de las inversiones públicas, añadiendo que solo tenemos una década para cambiar las cosas.

La esperanza de la autora de esta actualización, Gaya Herrington, responsable de análisis de sistemas dinámicos y de sostenibilidad en KPMG en Estados Unidos, explicada a la revista Vice, radica en el «rápido aumento» en las prioridades ambientales, sociales y de buen gobierno que se están produciendo en el mundo, lo que en su opinión indica un cambio de pensamiento en los gobiernos y en las empresas.





*La ecuación de la vida*
*La ecuación de la vida*Pero el Club de Roma ya no es el único en dar la alarma. Incluso podría decirse que su reflexión sigue siendo demasiado economicista, a la que le falta en gran medida el otro elemento clave de la ecuación del apocalipsis: la emergencia climática.

De hecho, la cuestión ambiental es analizada en el último informe únicamente desde el punto de vista de la contaminación y su impacto sobre el sistema socioeconómico.

En ese sentido, el informe parece congelado en el tiempo en la situación planetaria de los años setenta del siglo pasado, sin valorar adecuadamente el profundo cambio que se ha operado en el escenario global por la emergencia climática, que ha cambiado toda la ecuación del apocalipsis, tal como reconoce el mismo Club de Roma en su Plan de Emergencia Planetaria (2019).

Ante esta situación, otros colectivos de científicos vienen alertando desde 1992 con mucha más vehemencia en diferentes manifiestos, que el mayor problema que enfrentamos no es el de la escasez de recursos críticos (que tal vez pueda enderezarse), sino la amenaza que representa para la vida en el planeta la intervención humana, el modelo de civilización que hemos escogido, un desafío mucho más difícil de resolver.

Para la comunidad científica, la economía ha degenerado en una ideología: es la que está detrás del previsible colapso de la vida que ocasionará el calentamiento global, provocado por la acumulación de niveles de CO2 en la atmósfera, sin precedentes en la historia humana.

*La amenaza del CO2*
La última vez que hubo tanto CO2 en la atmósfera, hace 251 millones de años, la vida estuvo a punto de desaparecer en nuestro planeta, señalan los científicos españoles Eduardo Costas y Victorial López Rodas.

Añaden que cada año liberamos más CO2 que el anterior y que somos muy poco conscientes de la extraordinaria gravedad del problema. Los peores efectos ya son inevitables y la política sigue implantada en la estética, sentencian. Asumen que a la sociedad le resulta más fácil imaginarse el fin del mundo que el fin del modelo económico.

Los científicos se han movilizado en todo el mundo para sensibilizar a la sociedad sobre el verdadero problema que enfrentamos en la actualidad y están participando activamente en actividades sociales, divulgando conocimientos estratégicos y apoyando movimientos ciudadanos, como Extinction Rebellion, para detener la carrera hacia el abismo.

El Club de Roma, al que conozco bastante bien por haber colaborado con este grupo de científicos durante mucho tiempo, y por haber entrevistado a varios de sus presidentes como Aurelio Peccei, Alexander King o al español Ricardo Díaz Hochleitner, sigue haciendo informes brillantes y acertados. Pero está claro que no es suficiente.

*Preparar el futuro, no anticiparlo*
También me llama la atención el empeño en reivindicar que el informe de 1972 tenía razón y que los cálculos eran acertados, en contra de lo que algunos expertos consideraban erróneos.

Creo que es un gran error atribuir a los ejercicios prospectivos finalidades premonitorias, algo que escapa por completo a las disciplinas científicas.

Lo único que se pretende con el diseño de escenarios es imaginar posibles futuros para elegir el más conveniente y trabajar por conseguirlo. Pero está claro que ni siquiera en este aspecto ha sido comprendido el informe _Los límites del crecimiento_ y sus sucesivas actualizaciones.


----------



## Xenomorfo (22 Jul 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> La realidad es que no dejan que el oro pase de los 1800$. Y ahora que van a dejar a los bancos de lingotes seguir con el juego, esos 3000 quedan muy lejos en mi opinión.
> 
> Creo que vamos hacia una japonización como no dinamiten el sistema. Vamos a ser más pobres lentamente ¿Alguien recuerda dónde estaba Japón hace 30 años y dónde está ahora?



Si, pero esta vez es diferente.



Spoiler


----------



## IvanRios (22 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> La fuente de este texto es muy poco fiable:
> 
> Tendencias 21 = Global Media Digital SL = ZINE Consultores.
> 
> ...



La fuente o base es el informe del club de Roma, y es el fundamento de la mafia mundial para el cambio de sistema o dictadura mundial. 

Y sí, el sistema actual tendente al infinito en un planeta finito es inviable, siendo solo cuestión de tiempo toparse con los límites físicos. Porque guste o no, se sea ignorante de ello o no, infinitud (sistema) y finitud (planeta) son inconmensurables y es solo cuestión de tiempo que se llegue a un punto de colapso.

Y sí, el problema de base es el crecimiento exponencial de la población mundial (gracias al petróleo) y de ahí se derivará la escasez (por no hablar de la sustitución del ser humano por la tecnología). 

Están en guerra contra la humanidad en base a todo ello y en base al deseo histórico de implementar una tirania global. Y la película (la primera parte) se llama "plandemia: covid 19".


----------



## Muttley (22 Jul 2021)

Extremadamente interesante el primer método,
Nos permite averigüar la ley de cualquier moneda o joya preciosa con forma irregular. 
El segundo es el clásico “Ping” test.


----------



## FranMen (22 Jul 2021)

Se acabó la pobreza, al menos en USA:








EE.UU. incrementa la distribución de cheques de estímulo en 4.000 millones de dólares


El Servicio de Impuestos Internos anunció que envió 2,2 millones de cheques durante este mes.




actualidad.rt.com




A ver cuánto va a las espaldas plateadas


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Se acabó la pobreza, al menos en USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro arreon de bolsa y criptos... A ver si va algo a mp

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xenomorfo (23 Jul 2021)

Y otra patada hacia delante, compras y tipos bajos _in saecula saeculorum_. Amén

CONFERENCIA DE PRENSA


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Jul 2021)

Hola, quería hacer una consulta a los metaleros con experiencia: hace unos días compré unas onzas de plata en Andorrano, las pagué, les envié el comprobante y el DNI cuando me lo pidieron, pero no he vuelto a saber nada de ellos. Tengo entendido que son de total confianza, pero ¿son serios con los plazos? ¿Avisan cuando te envían el pedido?
Muchas gracias


----------



## IvanRios (23 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Se acabó la pobreza, al menos en USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, y no darnos cuenta antes de que el truco para hacer ricos a los ciudadanos de un país era imprimir a saco y repartir los billetes...


----------



## Xenomorfo (23 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Recuperación económica, baja inflación... esa tía puta no dice más que mentiras.
> 
> No se puede esperar otra cosa de semejante basura.
> 
> ...



Hay puestos, en los que ser un felón, da puntos.

Todos los hombres de Goldman Sachs

¿Se referirán a nosotros, como _the muppets, en sus reuniones privadas?_


----------



## Lego. (23 Jul 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Hay puestos, en los que ser un felón, da puntos.
> 
> Todos los hombres de Goldman Sachs
> 
> ¿Se referirán a nosotros, como _the muppets, en sus reuniones privadas?_



No, no. _Muppets_ son los políticos. Nosotros somos _the herd._


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Jul 2021)

No sabía que el impuesto al vender solo se aplicaba en Cataluña, gracias por avisar.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jul 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Y otra patada hacia delante, compras y tipos bajos _in saecula saeculorum_. Amén
> 
> CONFERENCIA DE PRENSA



"EUROPA VA BIEN"

"E*n síntesis, la economía de la zona del euro está recuperándose vigorosamente,* pero las perspectivas continúan dependiendo de la evolución de la pandemia y del avance de las vacunaciones. "

"Se espera que el aumento actual de la inflación sea fundamentalmente *temporal*. Las presiones inflacionistas subyacentes probablemente crecerán de forma gradual, pero la inflación a medio plazo continuará aún muy por debajo de nuestro objetivo. 

"Nue*stras medidas de política monetaria, incluidas nuestras indicaciones revisadas sobre su orientación futura, ayudarán a la economía a virar hacia una recuperación sólida* y, en última instancia, llevarán la inflación hacia nuestro objetivo del 2 %."


RESUMEN: Estamos jodidos


----------



## AU10KAG1K (23 Jul 2021)

En todas las comunidades. Pero no en todas se paga lo mismo. Se no me falla la memoria se movia entre el 3% y el 6%. Como no, Catalunya entre las mas caras.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2021)

Esos impuestos al que vende creo que son para empresas, no para particulares.
El particular cobra, si así lo decide, lo que el vendedor le ofrece
Luego tiene que declarar las perdidas o ganancias en el irpf y kakunarse of course.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Recuperación económica, baja inflación... esa tía puta no dice más que mentiras.
> 
> No se puede esperar otra cosa de semejante basura.
> 
> ...



No hay ni uno bueno. Son todos hijos de Satanás como diría Centeneitor


----------



## Xenomorfo (23 Jul 2021)

Análisis de Pablo Gil sobre la reunión del BCE



Spoiler


----------



## kragh (23 Jul 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No sabía que el impuesto al vender solo se aplicaba en Cataluña, gracias por avisar.



En Cataluña es un 5% y en cambio en Madrid un 4%, es competencia autonomica así que cada comunidad tiene un % diferente.


----------



## timi (23 Jul 2021)

Margin call ... o la crisis a punto de comenzar.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## csan (23 Jul 2021)

El tipo de ITP, para la venta de particulares a un profesional va gravado según la comunidad del 4% al 6%. Madrid 4%, Cataluña 5%, Valencia 6%, a gusto de la taifa de turno.
Pero no son los metales preciosos, es cualquier cosa (salvo vehiculos de motor). 
Así que si alguien necesitado se presenta en cash converters o similar para vender un ordenador o la cafetera, gracias a la sentencia del supremo de diciembre del 19, tendrá que pagar un pellizco extra.
Sin embargo si es entre dos particulares...


----------



## Lego. (23 Jul 2021)

Pues parece que en China no todo el mundo está dispuesto a seguir dando patadas p'alante.

Esta ilustración se titula *"La última cena del G7"*




Lo que el águila tiene delante es una impresora de dólares, y al fondo dice

"Y usando esto podemos seguir gobernando el mundo"


----------



## Xenomorfo (24 Jul 2021)

Aquí se puede leer el artículo

Así ve China a Occidente y así pretende vengarse de nosotros


----------



## IvanRios (24 Jul 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Aquí se puede leer el artículo
> 
> Así ve China a Occidente y así pretende vengarse de nosotros



Mi propio artículo sobre China y sus planes:





__





*Tema mítico* : - China ha ganado y tiene unos planes: imponer su sistema en el mundo


China ha ganado y tiene unos planes para el mundo: implementar su sistema comunista a la China por todo el planeta. La batalla comunismo-capitalismo nunca terminó. Hicieron creer al mundo que el fin de la Unión soviética y de la guerra fría suponía el triunfo definitivo del capitalismo sobre el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2021)

*EL COMEX BOMBARDEADO Y LAS COMPRAS DE ORO DE LOS BRICS*
PUBLICADO POR LAURENT MAUREL | 22 DE JULIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS5154 
Los rendimientos estadounidenses son demasiado bajos en relación con el nivel de inflación medida en el país. Esto ha sido así desde que comenzó el control de los rendimientos por parte de la Fed, pero el fenómeno se ha acelerado aún más en los últimos meses: el gráfico que mide la variación entre la tasa de inflación y los rendimientos a 10 años es completamente lineal, pero por unos pocos de excepciones. La brecha que se observa hoy es definitivamente histórica:







Los rendimientos se están derrumbando ...



... en un momento en que el índice de precios se dispara al alza:



Los rendimientos reales están cayendo nuevamente esta semana, a un nivel no visto desde la década de 1970:







Después de la subida del IPC, ahora es la subida del IPP lo que preocupa a los observadores económicos. Si los precios que pagan los productores comienzan a subir, todo lo que hemos estado escuchando sobre el efecto transitorio de la inflación quedará en entredicho. El ascenso del IPP sugiere, por el contrario, que se vislumbra una larga subida de precios para el consumidor. Por lo tanto, esta tendencia va en contra de lo que la Fed ha estado tratando de recalcar casi a diario durante 3 meses ...
El cambio de percepción sobre la naturaleza duradera de la inflación se está imprimiendo gradualmente en la mente de los consumidores estadounidenses.
Esto es particularmente notable cuando se trata de las intenciones de las personas de comprar una casa. La última cifra de la Encuesta de la Universidad de Michigan revela un cambio radical por parte del consumidor. Los bienes raíces se han vuelto demasiado costosos y el mensaje urgente para los compradores es que deben esperar.



Los precios de la vivienda son demasiado altos para la categoría de compradores por primera vez, que están ingresando al mercado con mucha más deuda y mucha menos riqueza de la que tenía la generación 'Boomer' a la misma edad:







Las tasas hipotecarias nunca han sido tan bajas, lo que significa que ya no hay margen de maniobra a la hora de comprar activos que se han encarecido demasiado.
Este desánimo por parte del consumidor, ante la subida de precios, se puede medir en las ventas de automóviles. Los concesionarios también están empezando a quedar desiertos.



En términos generales, el aumento actual de los precios ya no permite a las empresas liberar un margen suficiente; si trasladan la subida de precios al consumidor de forma demasiado brutal, la demanda colapsará. Si absorben el aumento de los precios de producción, sus márgenes colapsarán. Esta tendencia se puede medir en particular por los rendimientos de las ganancias reales de las empresas, que se encuentran en su nivel más bajo en cincuenta años ...







En teoría, una caída como esta de los rendimientos de los beneficios reales siempre ha coincidido con una caída de la bolsa ... Hoy, sin embargo, la Fed se ha propuesto la tarea de controlar los precios de los activos. La burbuja en los mercados se ha vuelto demasiado grande para estallar, y el mercado realmente no cree que la Fed simplemente se sentará y observará cómo se corrige por sí misma, sin hacer nada. Desde 2008, la Fed interviene para limitar las correcciones a las burbujas que ha contribuido a formar, y el mercado ahora está convencido de que el banco central volverá a intervenir si la corrección de los índices es demasiado fuerte. Este es también el sentimiento que mantiene la Fed, que está en el origen de la excesiva valoración de los activos ...
Hoy, sin embargo, la caída de la demanda se desarrolla en un clima de inflación que se está arraigando en la vida real. Subida de precios, caída de la actividad industrial: hemos entrado en una época de estancamiento, en la que todo lo que necesitamos aumenta y todo lo que producimos va en decadencia.







No hace falta decir que esta es la peor pesadilla de todo gobierno. Una situación económica de esta naturaleza es muy peligrosa y se deben tomar medidas rápidas.
Deben tomarse medidas con respecto tanto a la demanda como a la inflación.
Depende del gobierno hacer que la demanda se recupere nuevamente. Según los cálculos del Bank of America, el gobierno de Estados Unidos ha gastado $ 875 millones por hora este año. Esto solo es posible porque la Fed, por su parte, ha monetizado $ 336 millones por hora, mediante la recompra de bonos emitidos por el gobierno.
Actualmente, la Fed está comprando bonos por valor de 80.000 millones de dólares al mes y, además, está comprando bonos MBS por valor de 40.000 millones de dólares.
La deuda nacional de EE. UU. Se acerca a los 30 billones de dólares y está en su punto más alto.
Jerome Powell advirtió recientemente que esta trayectoria de gasto no era viable para Estados Unidos a largo plazo. El presidente de la Fed quizás esté notando que el control de los rendimientos en esta política fiscal expansionista representa una amenaza para el valor del dólar. Mirando los gráficos, el valor del dólar ha comenzado una divergencia bajista:

sigue...


----------



## timi (24 Jul 2021)

El dólar está a punto de volver a bajar con el colapso de los rendimientos que acabamos de notar:



Depende de la Fed tomar medidas sobre la inflación.
Por el momento, el banco central ha decidido no actuar sobre las tasas. Todavía hay algunas herramientas que la Fed puede utilizar para combatir esta percepción de inflación.
La Fed puede recalcar aún más firmemente su narrativa sobre el efecto transitorio de la inflación, o potencialmente actuar a través de los bancos de su junta directiva en operaciones que involucran ventas de contratos de futuros sobre materias primas, como vimos esta semana con el petróleo. Estas 'ventas flash' de contratos de futuros tienen un efecto transitorio, pero no superan la percepción sobre la duración de la inflación. Además, estas ventas de futuros son cada vez menos efectivas en determinados productos básicos.
Las ventas de futuros sobre oro, que han aparecido a diario desde el cierre de la fijación en Londres, no están teniendo suficiente impacto en los precios del oro . De hecho, los precios aún están por encima de los $ 1800, y eso a pesar del bombardeo sistemático llevado a cabo en esta batalla por las autoridades monetarias para tratar de romper la percepción de inflación. Los bancos de lingotes tendrán que usar una bazuca mucho más grande para romper el soporte de los precios de $ 1800. Eso requerirá un arma comparable a la que se usa en el mercado de la plata. La semana pasada, en el espacio de 24 horas, los bancos de lingotes vendieron el equivalente a la producción de plata de un año para hacer que los precios de este metal cayeran por debajo de los 25 dólares.
Por otro lado, el hecho mismo de que las autoridades autorizarían tal efecto de apalancamiento en el mercado del papel en relación con el mercado físico es una de las grandes preguntas que habrá que plantear, una vez que esta mascarada haya terminado y un verdadero 'descubrimiento de precios'. 'sistema finalmente está en su lugar. Los organismos reguladores no están cumpliendo su misión cuando permiten que un casino como este se desarrolle, en lugar de un mercado transparente y funcional. Es perjudicial para los inversores, para los productores y para la credibilidad misma del COMEX.
Las ventas de futuros en el mercado COMEX, que ahora se ven casi todos los días, están chocando con una tendencia de fondo para la compra de oro por parte de los otros bancos centrales, que comienzan a perder la paciencia y quieren cubrirse en relación a los riesgos de devaluación. de sus activos en términos de bonos estatales y monedas, que se ven significativamente afectados por los niveles actuales de inflación.
El oro, de hecho, no conlleva ningún riesgo de contraparte. Es la base de la confianza que el mercado tiene en una nación, y sirve como reserva monetaria que es crucial para dicho país en caso de una crisis grave. En un contexto en el que el valor futuro de los bonos estatales está en duda, normalmente se esperaría que el oro volviera a ser un activo esencial para un banco central. 
Brasil agregó 41,8 toneladas de oro a sus reservas en junio, en lo que fue su mayor compra desde el 2000. Las reservas de oro de Brasil están en su nivel más alto en 20 años.
Las últimas compras de los bancos centrales de México, Hungría , Tailandia y Brasil son las mayores compras de los bancos centrales desde 2010:



Desde principios de año, Rusia ha acumulado oro a través de su fondo soberano. En cuanto a la India, ha aumentado sus reservas en casi 50 toneladas desde enero.
En un momento en que el presidente Macron está pidiendo a los países occidentales que vendan sus reservas de oro para apoyar a los países en desarrollo, los países BRICS están tomando la ruta opuesta al aumentar sustancialmente sus reservas de oro, en una medida que demuestra un claro desafío a los países occidentales y sus políticas monetarias.
China aún no ha publicado sus compras recientes y tendremos que estar atentos al aumento de sus reservas, en un entorno que atraviesa tanta agitación como este.



El oro sigue siendo un activo bastante económico en relación con el nivel de rendimiento real de EE. UU., Y esto dificulta aún más la tarea de controlar sus precios:







En los gráficos, el oro ha regresado para probar su MA 200 nuevamente:



Se está dibujando una figura muy alcista de 'cabeza y hombros invertidos':



En estas circunstancias, uno puede comprender bien la energía que los bancos de lingotes están gastando todos los días para romper el aumento a este nivel.
Las acciones mineras, en cualquier caso, anticipan el éxito esperado de la operación para llevar el oro por debajo de los $ 1800. La corrección del índice GDX ha sumido al sector en una depresión comparable a la de 2020 ...



Las acciones mineras esperan una corrección del oro que aún se muestra reacia a llegar, lo que significa que existe un grado completamente nuevo de dificultad, y uno mayor de lo normal, para controlar los precios del oro .
Los volúmenes de estas existencias mineras aún no anticipan el final de los bombardeos en el COMEX. ¡Prefiero guardar municiones en el fondo de mi búnker!
_Fuente original: Recherche Bay_


----------



## ESC (24 Jul 2021)

Comentario del enlace:_ "Es una ilustración hecha por un artista cercano al régimen chino. El Partido Comunista chino lo ha publicado en el Global Times, algo así como el Granma o el Pravda chino, con una intención muy clara. Que Occidente sepa cómo nos ven ellos. La ilustración es una amenaza."_

Pues que se miren al espejo.

Como si China no se rigiese bajo dinero fiat en la actualidad. Como si China no hubiese devaluado el yuan buscando competitividad. ¿Qué me están contando?.

Hasta ahora lo de regresar al patrón oro son amenazas y promesas al aire pero es que aunque regresásemos a un patrón oro este no sería redimible, la ciudadanía seguiría rigiéndose con dinero basura.

Me hacen gracia este tipo de provocaciones. No están en posición de andar criticando a nadie pues podrían haber incluido a un oso panda en esa ilustración, todas las naciones se rigen a nivel monetario bajo la estructura bancaria internacional y supranacional. ¿Qué están criticando exactamente?. Me da la impresión de que nos estamos volviendo locos a nivel global sobre determinadas cuestiones.

Lo que sabemos hasta la fecha es que China va a ser la punta de lanza para que en el mundo se implanten las CBDC y no hay garantías de que estas estén apoyadas en tangibles. También China está sirviendo para que la gente empiece a ver con buenos ojos regímenes más totalitarios y yo elucubro con que en el largo plazo las propias CBDC requieran de una unificación de los bancos centrales. Por tanto ...

Criticar al vecino es lo fácil.


----------



## Furillo (26 Jul 2021)

Cuando el CM del Banco Central Europeo coge vacaciones y deja al becario de turno al mando de sus Redes Suciales, pasan estas cosas (atentos a las respuestas de la gente):


----------



## Muttley (26 Jul 2021)

Charla sobre Basilea III
Legislación bancaria 
En que consiste. Disección de la regulación.
Oro y plata.

Enormes @arriba/abajo, @GOLDGOD, @RockLobster y gracias a todo el equipo de Momentum por invitarme.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Charla sobre Basilea III
> Legislación bancaria
> En que consiste. Disección de la regulación.
> Oro y plata.
> ...



Team Oremtum siempre!!!!


----------



## Razkin (26 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Charla sobre Basilea III
> Legislación bancaria
> En que consiste. Disección de la regulación.
> Oro y plata.
> ...



Muy interesante. En particular para mi, la parte final con esos posibles ""contras" de la implantación de Basilea III en el futuro precio del oro. Esa falta de mercado, de liquidez,.... y viendo lo sucedido cuando se desencadenó el covid. No había reparado en ello y solo valoraba lo que a priori nos parece positivo. Lógica tu posición neutral.


----------



## timi (26 Jul 2021)

Cuando la hegemonía mundial cambia de manos.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





sacado de un comentario del buen articulo de nuestro compañero






Financial System Has Come to an End – Martin Armstrong | Greg Hunter’s USAWatchdog


By Greg Hunter’s USAWatchdog.com (Saturday Night Post) Legendary financial and geopolitical cycle analyst Martin Armstrong thinks we have come to the end of the line for the financial system, and this is why globalists are on a power grab of epic proportions. Armstrong explains, “The system has...




usawatchdog.com


----------



## Silver94 (27 Jul 2021)

Vaya ritmo lleva la plata hoy.


----------



## Furillo (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## FranMen (27 Jul 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 725876



Sólo falta que lo diga el gobernaitor para que se lancen en masa los americanos


----------



## andresenciso (27 Jul 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 725876



Por lo visto el Tito Chuck lleva tiempo en esto de los metales...


----------



## FranMen (27 Jul 2021)

Más en serio








Home – Goldco


Goldco is one of the premier Precious Metals IRA companies in the United States. Protect your wealth and livelihood with physical precious metals like gold & silver today.




goldco.com


----------



## OBDC (27 Jul 2021)

Veremos quién tenía razón, si @romanillo el esquizorénico o el sabio @Depeche.
Por el momento, como siempre, nadie es profeta en su tierra.
Lamento chicos que no siempre funcione el libro del Secreto, pero es que sirve para el desarrollo interno, no para gestionar inversiones.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Manzano1 (27 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Será una última barrida de stops antes de la gran subida de la que hablaba el forero @Depeche a principios de año.
> 
> Aunque también comentó que nunca veríamos la plata por debajo de 25 USD y hoy está por debajo.



El forero @Depeche desplumo a varios foreros de por aquí con cuentas mirror, después borro los grupos de Telegram, se dedico a captar foreros con su hilo "creo que la plata llegará a 40 $ antes de abril" muchísimo cuidado, habla a la ligera confundiendo a la gente y no da una, carácter impulsivo y ludopatia apalancada... análisis, prudencia y equilibrio nulo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Jul 2021)

De Depeche “Enjoy the Silence”


----------



## Razkin (28 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> De Depeche “Enjoy the Silence”



Bien traído. Para algunos fue su "Personal Jesus"


----------



## Furillo (28 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> De Depeche “Enjoy the Silence”



Ahí hilando fino 

Aunque me da que por aquí somos más de los Spandau Ballet


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> El forero @Depeche desplumo a varios foreros de por aquí con cuentas mirror, después borro los grupos de Telegram, se dedico a captar foreros con su hilo "creo que la plata llegará a 40 $ antes de abril" muchísimo cuidado, habla a la ligera confundiendo a la gente y no da una, carácter impulsivo y ludopatia apalancada... análisis, prudencia y equilibrio nulo.



No será el único que vaticina futuros que nunca se materializan y despluma foreros.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## FranMen (28 Jul 2021)

Para eso la canción de los Beatles, ¿cómo era? All you need is gold…


----------



## IvanRios (28 Jul 2021)

*Los minerales críticos son el nuevo oro en la era de las renovables*
Las urgentes necesidades de abastecimiento ante el auge del sector estan convirtiendo al níquel, el cadmio o el cobalto, entre otros, en materiales cada vez preciados y difíciles de conseguir.

Por Ismael Morales
27/07/2021 - 05:00
El Confidencial

La lucha contra el cambio climático necesita de ciertos minerales para llegar a conseguir los objetivos de reducción de emisiones que se refuerzan cada día más. En numerosas ocasiones son extremadamente escasos, los denominados como 'tierras raras', y en otros su extracción, producción y procesamiento está concentrada en pocas regiones del planeta. Antaño la lucha era por extraer el petróleo, el gas o el carbón; ahora es el control de las cuencas mineras.

La implementación, las mejoras tecnológicas, de eficiencia y de rendimiento de las energías limpias, pasan por un incremento de la demanda y el uso de estos minerales. Para descarbonizar el transporte por carretera necesitamos el vehículo eléctrico y para impulsarlos electricidad generada con aerogeneradores y paneles fotovoltaicos; todos sin emisiones.

Alta demanda de minerales

En el caso de los aerogeneradores, además de necesitar materias básicas como el acero, el cobre y el aluminio, poseen imanes en sus rotores que contienen, para mejorar su eficiencia energética, neodimio, disprosio y praseodimio, entre otros. Si diseccionamos los paneles fotovoltaicos, el boro y el silicio son los materiales básicos en su composición, además de plata y, en los casos de lámina delgada, cadmio y teluro.

A
La actividad minera de estos materiales se esta viendo superada por la demanda (EFE)

Aun así, los vehículos eléctricos son los que más demandan minerales. Con la misma tecnología de imanes que los aerogeneradores, las baterías eléctricas requieren litio, cobalto, manganeso, níquel y grafito, por no hablar de los dispositivos internos, que para su elaboración necesitan metales, no tan escasos, pero claves, como el hierro, el cobre o el aluminio.

De hecho, las materias primas básicas, más allá de los minerales más escasos, están sufriendo un fuerte incremento en los mercados internacionales ante el aumento de la demanda. Durante las últimas semanas, materiales como el acero corrugado, el cobre -fundamental para extender las redes de transporte en un futuro electrificado y sin emisiones- o el aluminio han visto como sus precios se han disparado un 78%, un 102% y un 56%, respectivamente, respecto a los mínimos marcados en 2020.

Objetivos climáticos en jaque

La Agencia Internacional de la Energía (IEA, por su sigla en inglés), ante el incremento del precio de estas materias primas, ha alzado la voz con datos y previsiones para cumplir los objetivos climáticos. Y es que desde 2010 la cantidad media de minerales necesarios para una nueva unidad de capacidad de generación de energía ha aumentado en un 50%, al haberse incrementado la inversión en energías renovables.

La fabricación de coches eléctricos se ve amenazada por la escasez de materiales (EFE)

Según el escenario definido en el informe “The Role of Critical Minerals in Clean Energy Transitions”, con la hipótesis de cumplir los objetivos del Acuerdo de París, el porcentaje de demanda total en las próximas dos décadas no dejará de crecer. Así, el cobre y las “tierras raras” crecerán en un 40%, entre el 60% y el 70% el níquel y el cobalto y un 90% el litio. Ante estas perspectivas, abren la puerta a los interrogantes sobre la disponibilidad y la fiabilidad del suministro en el mercado global.

Desabastecimiento y encarecimiento

Para eliminar la perspectiva del desabastecimiento, en el informe la AIE señala varios puntos vulnerables que pueden restringir el mercado y aumentar la volatilidad en los precios. El primero es la alta concentración geográfica de la producción, puesto que el 75% del litio, del cobalto y de las tierras raras están controlados por tres principales países productores. En los casos extremos, como el de la República Democrática del Congo (RDC) y la República Popular China (RPC), se observa que fueron responsables de alrededor del 70% y el 60% de la producción mundial de cobalto y elementos de tierras raras, respectivamente, en 2019.


Otro de los focos es que desde que se descubre un mineral hasta que se realiza la primera producción tienen que transcurrir 16,5 años de media. Esto pone de manifiesto la capacidad de aumentar la oferta de minerales de manera rápida en el caso de una aceleración de la demanda. Conjuntamente, señala que este panorama puede conllevar una pérdida en la calidad de los recursos, lo que revertirá en un aumento de la demanda de energía (el procesamiento de minerales de menor calidad es más ineficiente), además de unos precios al alza y el aumento de emisiones y de los volúmenes de residuos.


Otro hecho en el que hace hincapié es que los activos mineros, en muchas ocasiones, se encuentran en zonas con una alta exposición a los riesgos climáticos. Más del 50% de la producción actual de litio y cobre se concentra en zonas con altos niveles de estrés hídrico. Varias de las principales regiones productoras, como Australia, China y África, también están sometidas a un calor extremo o inundaciones.


----------



## Manzano1 (29 Jul 2021)

Powell (Fed) dice que no es momento de retirar estímulos, pero admite una inflación mayor de lo esperado


El presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos (Fed), Jerome Powell, ha reconocido que el banco...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Jul 2021)

Estado de las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales en junio:





__





WGC: Goldbestände der Zentralbanken zur Jahresmitte


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte am Freitag die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Juni 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 29.07.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Compran:

Brasil +41,8 toneladas
India +9,4 toneladas
Uzbekistán +5,3 toneladas
Polonia +1,2 toneladas
República Checa +0,5 toneladas
Serbia +0,2 toneladas
Méjico +0,2 toneladas
Bielorrusia +0,1 toneladas
Zambia +0,1 toneladas
Egipto +0,1 toneladas

Venden
Kazajistán -19,8 toneladas
Turquía -6,8 toneladas (-9,9 toneladas de los bancos comerciales turcos depositadas en el banco central)
Filipinas -2,2 toneladas


Dejo unos gráficos sobre la demanda en la primera mitad del año:


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estado de las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales en junio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevamos un monton de meses de acumulacion neta por los BC, pero sigue sin tener el menor reflejo en el precio

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2021)

Como va el tema ?....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Jul 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Como va el tema ?....



El día que a Calopez le de por retirar el icono ese del ojo grande y los dientes, no sé qué va a ser de usted. 
Bueno, siempre nos quedarán los puntos suspensivos...


----------



## L'omertá (29 Jul 2021)

El otro día para abajo, hoy para arriba y un poco más, ¿capasao?


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Jul 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Como va el tema ?....





L'omertá dijo:


> El otro día para abajo, hoy para arriba y un poco más, ¿capasao?



Nada, que era fin de mes y tocaba barridita de stops para dejar fuera a asustadizos como el dubitativo y de paso recargar más barato. O tal vez es solo un rebote del gato muerto y en breve veremos los 13€/oz del rumano, que por cierto en éstas últimas jornadas de caída ha brillado por su ausencia. Pero ahí ha estado su clon (el del peresozo) para tomar el relevo.

Lo llamativo de éstas últimas jornadas es que el oro ha aguantado bien el tipo por lo que lo de la plata no era muy convincente. Qué decir que siempre guardo liquidez por si llega a valer menos que el papel Albal que según el trio alegría de trolles es lo que debería valer.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Jul 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Nada, que era fin de mes y tocaba barridita de stops para dejar fuera a asustadizos como el dubitativo y de paso recargar más barato. O tal vez es solo un rebote del gato muerto y en breve veremos los 13€/oz del rumano, que por cierto en éstas últimas jornadas de caída ha brillado por su ausencia. Pero ahí ha estado su clon (el del peresozo) para tomar el relevo.
> 
> Lo llamativo de éstas últimas jornadas es que el oro ha aguantado bien el tipo por lo que lo de la plata no era muy convincente. Qué decir que siempre guardo liquidez por si llega a valer menos que el papel Albal que según el trio alegría de trolles es lo que debería valer.



Pues sí, lo raro ha sido que el oro ha aguantado los 1800... Creo que se va notando un mar de fondo

Recordad que Basilea III en UK, donde están los bancos de lingotes no entra en vigor hasta el 1 de enero. Por lo que probablemente el oro se mantenga lateral hasta finales de año para que puedan ir saliendo de posiciones cortas en papel sin mucho destrozo.


----------



## Muttley (30 Jul 2021)

El mercado es soberano.

Transacciones en oro en Venezuela para comprar el súper.
El valor del DINERO REAL
y lo mejor es cuando usan los billetes para envolver los décimos


----------



## IvanRios (30 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El mercado es soberano.
> 
> Transacciones en oro en Venezuela para comprar el súper.
> El valor del DINERO REAL
> y lo mejor es cuando usan los billetes para envolver los décimos



Más detalles:









Cómo el oro se convirtió en forma de pago en Venezuela


En el estado Bolívar, al sureste de Venezuela, cada vez es más común el pago con gramos de oro. Aunque la ley venezolana establece que la única moneda de | Latinoamérica | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El mercado es soberano.
> 
> Transacciones en oro en Venezuela para comprar el súper.
> El valor del DINERO REAL
> y lo mejor es cuando usan los billetes para envolver los décimos



Que fuerte

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jul 2021)

Cuando una divisa fiat colapsa, el medio de pago aceptado es el oro. En Venezuela o en Zimbabue es lo que ha ocurrido.

Alternativas al oro? El "oro 2.0" no es viable para micropagos por sus comisiones y por la falta de garantías de que la transacción vaya ser validada de forma "inmediata" (las transacciones de criptos no son inmediatas, los bloques se validan cada diez minutos y no hay garantía de que la transacción vaya a ser validada en el siguiente bloque).

La consecuencia es que no hay aceptación y su uso sólo puede venir de la imposición estatal de una cripto como medio de pago. En el caso de El Salvador, se han producido manifestaciones en contra de la medida del gobierno:









Salvadorans take to the streets to protest Bitcoin Law


Salvadorans carrying banners saying “No to Bitcoin” marched in the streets of San Salvador on Tuesday, met by legislative assembly members Anabel Belloso and Dina Argueta.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## Silver94 (30 Jul 2021)

En Venezuela han aprendido a base de palos, pero al menos en algunas localidades del país parece que han aprendido algo de economía. Al final por aquí tendremos que aprender de la misma forma para que la mayoría entienda de qué va esto.


----------



## Furillo (30 Jul 2021)

Yo siempre había pensado que en caso de Mad Max, para pequeñas transacciones sería más fácil comerciar con plata


----------



## IvanRios (30 Jul 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Yo siempre había pensado que en caso de Mad Max, para pequeñas transacciones sería más fácil comerciar con plata



Y piensas bien.


----------



## IvanRios (30 Jul 2021)

De todos modos lo de Venezuela no es nuevo, solo que ahora ha salido en los medios. José Francisco Llinares ya lleva tiempo diciendo, en relación a la conveniencia de tener metales como seguro para un escenario de gran inflación o incluso de colapso, que en Venezuela, debido a la alta degradación del fiat, los comerciantes están vendiendo sus productos (por otra parte, escasos) a quien pague con una moneda de plata antes que con los billetes de colores.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> De todos modos lo de Venezuela no es nuevo, solo que ahora ha salido en los medios. José Francisco Llinares ya lleva tiempo diciendo, en relación a la conveniencia de tener metales como seguro para un escenario de gran inflación o incluso de colapso, que en Venezuela, debido a la alta degradación del fiat, los comerciantes están vendiendo sus productos (por otra parte, escasos) a quien pague con una moneda de plata antes que con los billetes de colores.



¿Mejor que dólares?


----------



## IvanRios (30 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Mejor que dólares?



No lo sé. Él hablaba de la devaluación de la moneda venezolana y de cómo los comerciantes preferían cobrar en plata que en una divisa que el día siguiente podía valer la mitad o mucho menos, pero no se profundizó en el tema y no mencionó los dólares.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2021)

Cash Flood Drives Use of Fed Reverse Repo to Record $1 Trillion


An overabundance of cash in U.S. interest-rate markets has for the first time ever pushed the amount that investors are parking at a major central bank facility to more than $1 trillion.




www.bloomberg.com




Circulen, aquí no pasa nada


----------



## Jebediah (30 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Cash Flood Drives Use of Fed Reverse Repo to Record $1 Trillion
> 
> 
> An overabundance of cash in U.S. interest-rate markets has for the first time ever pushed the amount that investors are parking at a major central bank facility to more than $1 trillion.
> ...



¿Qué significa? ¿Los bancos devuelven el dinero a la Fed? Si es así, ¿Por qué? ¿Qué suponen estas repos?


----------



## FranMen (30 Jul 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Qué significa? ¿Los bancos devuelven el dinero a la Fed? Si es así, ¿Por qué? ¿Qué suponen estas repos?



Significa básicamente que no hay nada rentable donde invertir según creo


----------



## Jebediah (31 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Significa básicamente que no hay nada rentable donde invertir según creo



¿Exceso de liquidez después de haber recibido préstamos?


----------



## Tolagu (31 Jul 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> De Depeche “Enjoy the Silence”



Yo disfruto estos días del sonido del silencio. Mi cerebro no es capaz de procesar más gilipolleces y de escuchar más insensateces por parte de los bobiernos. Acabarán llegando revueltas sociales no vividas por nuestra generación. Y será el principio del fin, el establecimiento del guano. Coño, quizás saquen una stablecoin con el guano !!!

Mientras, a disfrutar.....


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Jul 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Yo siempre había pensado que en caso de Mad Max, para pequeñas transacciones sería más fácil comerciar con plata



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## L'omertá (31 Jul 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo disfruto estos días del sonido del silencio. Mi cerebro no es capaz de procesar más gilipolleces y de escuchar más insensateces por parte de los bobiernos. Acabarán llegando revueltas sociales no vividas por nuestra generación. Y será el principio del fin, el establecimiento del guano. Coño, quizás saquen una stablecoin con el guano !!!
> 
> Mientras, a disfrutar.....


----------



## Xenomorfo (31 Jul 2021)

Interesante análisis sobre los Bancos Centrales y el endeudamiento.



Spoiler


----------



## Xenomorfo (1 Ago 2021)

Las tasas de interés ínfimas, han alimentado, el mayor atracón de préstamos registrado, e incluso, los multimillonarios con suficiente dinero en efectivo, para llenar una piscina, son reacios a quedarse fuera.










Banks are giving the ultra-rich cheap loans to fund their lifestyle


They attribute the increase in value of these deals to record-low interest rates




www.crainsnewyork.com


----------



## Muttley (1 Ago 2021)

A ver si os gusta 
Reflexiones sobre compra de monedas de oro 



…y si no me lo dejáis en comentarios


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ago 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> A ver si os gusta
> Reflexiones sobre compra de monedas de oro
> 
> 
> ...



Justo lo estaba mirando ahora


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2021)

*NO ES LA INFLACIÓN DE TU MADRE*
PUBLICADO POR OTAVIO COSTA | 29 DE JULIO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS1794 
Los inversores siempre buscan orientación en la historia al intentar encontrar el período económicamente más comparable al presente. Dos períodos de tiempo son los más conspicuos, los años 40 y los 70.
Sin embargo, el entorno actual es significativamente más extremo.
Al igual que en la actualidad, la economía de la década de 1940 tenía una elevada deuda pública y grandes déficits fiscales en relación con el PIB, junto con políticas represivas de tipos de interés de la Fed.
Fue una década que incluyó dos fuertes oleadas de inflación creciente en el Índice de Precios al Consumidor, la primera durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la segunda inmediatamente después.
El IPC mensual subió a un pico a corto plazo del 13,2% sobre una base anual en 1942, y aunque volvió a caer al 0% en 1944, luego volvió a subir a un pico más alto del 19,7% en 1947, el mayor incremento interanual del IPC del último siglo. 







Algunos macroinversores de hoy están citando la década de 1940 para validar la hipótesis de la Fed de que el reciente aumento de los precios al consumidor demostrará ser transitorio.
Sin embargo, tenga en cuenta que durante cada uno de esos picos inflacionarios, el IPC se mantuvo por encima de una tasa interanual del 5% todos los meses durante más de dos años. Si el pasado es un prólogo, este período apoya la idea de que la inflación empeorará mucho antes de mejorar hoy.
A diferencia de la década de 1940, cuando el dólar estadounidense todavía estaba vinculado al oro, en la década de 1970 tuvimos el abandono del patrón oro, que marcó el inicio de cinco décadas de disciplina financiera y monetaria limitada que siempre se intensificó hasta los desequilibrios macroeconómicos históricos que tenemos hoy.
Tal cambio en el sistema monetario fue tan significativo como las políticas ilimitadas de QE de hoy.
La consecuencia de la configuración macro durante esa era fue que la inflación aumentó en tres oleadas desde finales de la década de 1960 hasta la de 1970 para alcanzar un máximo del 14,7% en 1980. Esas oleadas fueron más constantes y persistentes que las oleadas inflacionarias de la década de 1940, creemos debido a la dinámica de tendencia a largo plazo de la espiral de precios y salarios que estaba en marcha.
Curiosamente, ambos regímenes, junto con el actual, comparten una cosa en común: tipos de interés reales negativos.
La década de 1940 fue el entorno más represivo desde el punto de vista financiero hasta el momento en ese sentido. La Fed al menos permitió que las tasas de interés subieran en la década de 1970, mientras que la inflación aumentó más rápidamente.
Desde la perspectiva del mercado, hubo una lección importante de ambos períodos: en los momentos en que los activos invertibles rinden menos que la inflación, ser propietario de activos tangibles se vuelve imperativo. Las materias primas fueron, con mucho, la clase de activos con mejor rendimiento en ambas décadas.
La Fed hoy favorece el estilo de represión financiera de los años cuarenta. Se trata de "ni siquiera pensar en" subir las tasas de interés en el corto plazo. La definición de represión financiera es políticas deliberadas del gobierno y de la Fed que dan como resultado que los ahorradores obtengan rendimientos por debajo de la tasa de inflación. Su propósito es inflar la carga excesiva de la deuda, especialmente a nivel gubernamental.
Como resultado, hoy estamos experimentando la política monetaria más relajada de todos los tiempos.
Mientras tanto, la valoración del mercado de valores, que depende en gran medida de la supresión del costo de capital, supera con creces los períodos de los años cuarenta y setenta.
Utilizando la relación precio / beneficio cíclicamente ajustada de Robert Shiller como indicador, hoy estamos en 38,3 veces. Eso es más del doble de lo que vimos durante los niveles más sobrevalorados alcanzados durante esas dos décadas. 







Aún más significativo, la capitalización de mercado de las acciones estadounidenses en relación con el PIB nominal es mucho mayor que en cualquier otro momento de la historia. Los niveles de deuda general también son sustancialmente más altos.
La deuda total, tanto privada como pública, como porcentaje del PIB es casi el doble del tamaño de las décadas de 1940 y 1970.
Ahora, volvamos al estudio de caso de la década de 1940.
Si bien la Fed pudo mantener bajas las tasas de interés a corto y largo plazo en ese momento, los hogares estadounidenses desempeñaron un papel importante para lograrlo.
Como forma de patriotismo, los estadounidenses compraron grandes cantidades de bonos del gobierno de Estados Unidos para financiar operaciones y producción militares.
Para poner esto en perspectiva, la Segunda Guerra Mundial le costó a Estados Unidos cerca de $ 300 mil millones. Los hogares financiaron casi $ 185 mil millones de esa cantidad. Este nivel de participación de los inversores estadounidenses para financiar grandes déficits públicos está completamente ausente en la actualidad.
Si bien seguimos viendo niveles récord de emisiones de bonos del Tesoro en el mercado, la creciente dependencia de la Fed y los bancos para continuar financiando déficits extremos nunca ha sido mayor.
Incluso desde la perspectiva del impuesto sobre la renta de las personas físicas, las políticas actuales son mucho más excesivas.
Usemos de nuevo la década de 1940 para comparar.
La tasa impositiva para el tramo más bajo aumentó del 4% en 1939 al 23% en su punto más extremo en 1945, que es más del doble de lo que se fija hoy. 







Además, la tasa impositiva para el tramo más alto fue del 82% en su nivel más bajo para la década de 1940. Llegó al 94% en 1944, que se compara con el 37% actual.







Sí, las políticas fiscales actuales pueden no ser sostenibles. A lo largo de la historia, los ingresos fiscales en relación con el PIB han tendido a seguir los niveles de deuda pública. Hoy es la primera vez que vemos una divergencia tan grande entre los dos. 







sigue...


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2021)

Sin embargo, dada la necesidad de un crecimiento fundamental para justificar las valoraciones históricas actuales de los activos de riesgo, uno se preguntaría hasta qué punto el gobierno podría realmente revertir estas políticas fiscales.
Aquí hay otra perspectiva para probar nuestro punto.
En 1973, cuando el IPC estaba en una tendencia ascendente y alcanzó el 5%, la Fed también lo llamó "transitorio", pero aún así elevó las tasas de interés del 7% al 13%. Tenga en cuenta que en ese entonces, los niveles de deuda pública con respecto al PIB eran solo del 32% frente al 128% actual. 







Si la inflación se convierte alguna vez en un problema más persistente, ¿qué podría hacer la Fed? ¿Conmocionar al mundo y subir las tasas en un 2%?
Ni siquiera puede hacer eso con los niveles actuales de deuda o con estas locas valoraciones de activos riesgosos. El mundo cree que los altos precios de los activos dependen de las bajas tasas de interés. Nuestro análisis muestra que dependen aún más de una inflación baja, y esa es la situación de la Fed.
Totalmente diferente al actual, el gobierno y las instituciones de la década de 1970 eran plenamente conscientes del riesgo de que la inflación se convirtiera en un problema incontrolable.
Esto es lo que Richard Nixon escribió dos años después de anunciar el fin del patrón oro:
“… Todo lo que el gobierno reparte con una mano se debe retirar con la otra, en impuestos más altos o más inflación o ambas cosas. Las propuestas de gasto deben considerarse de esta manera, preguntándose si valen alguno de estos costos. Gran parte del gasto público no supera esta prueba ".
Hoy, en cambio, el estribillo más común que escuchamos de los responsables de la formulación de políticas es que no han hecho lo suficiente. Por lo tanto, procederemos con al menos $ 120 mil millones / mes de QE, tasas de interés del 0% y déficit del gobierno del 12% en relación con el PIB. 







Los desequilibrios macroeconómicos actuales son extremos, y las consecuencias inflacionarias últimas de años de dependencia de estímulos monetarios y fiscales cada vez mayores como principales herramientas de política para resolver los problemas económicos son ineludibles.
Si bien a algunas personas les gusta decir que la tasa de inflación se acelerará de manera constante, creemos que esta línea de pensamiento es completamente incorrecta.
Las macro fuerzas son cíclicas.
A medida que la inflación se convierte gradualmente en la narrativa predominante, los hogares y las empresas actúan en consecuencia creando un círculo vicioso que puede resultar en aumentos sorprendentes en el costo de vida que van y vienen.
Regresemos al estudio de caso de la década de 1970.
De 1965 a 1980, la economía estadounidense experimentó tres oleadas inflacionarias que se construyeron sobre sí mismas y se hicieron progresivamente más grandes a medida que pasaba el tiempo. Observe cómo el IPC alcanzó "máximos más altos" y "mínimos más altos", lo que marca una tendencia persistente de 15 años de una tasa de inflación anualizada ascendente. 







Este hecho histórico es exactamente lo contrario de lo que implica la narrativa popular de que “la inflación es transitoria” en la actualidad.
Esa idea promueve implícitamente el concepto de que los ciclos inflacionarios son a corto plazo y significan una reversión en lugar de una tendencia a largo plazo. 
Esos años estuvieron marcados por feroces cambios en las políticas monetarias y fiscales que cambiaron repetidamente el enfoque de fomentar el crecimiento económico a luchar enérgicamente contra la inflación.
Como resultado, los mercados financieros experimentaron uno de los períodos de auge y caída más volátiles de la historia. En ese momento, la Fed tuvo la suerte de poder subir las tasas sin desencadenar una crisis de deuda.
Esta es una configuración muy diferente hoy.
El cuadro a continuación no podría ilustrar de manera más significativa nuestra convicción actual en la tesis inflacionaria. A través de las políticas monetaria y fiscal, las cantidades históricas de liquidez recientemente agregadas a la economía se han traducido en uno de los entornos económicos más cálidos que jamás hayamos visto.
En consecuencia, las ganancias corporativas aumentaron un 47% interanual y ahora son significativamente más altas que cualquier otro pico anterior. Como se ilustra a continuación, los ingresos personales menos los pagos de transferencias gubernamentales tienden a seguir los fundamentos de las empresas de manera increíblemente cercana.
Para nosotros, sugiere que los ingresos personales están a punto de aumentar drásticamente en los próximos trimestres. 







Creemos que será impulsado por un gran aumento en el costo laboral.
Después de experimentar una disminución secular en los salarios y el crecimiento de los salarios durante los últimos 30 años, creemos que hay un cambio estructural sobre nosotros que alimentará críticamente la tesis inflacionaria.
Utilizando nuestro trabajo analítico anterior sobre el período de la gripe española de 1919 como hoja de ruta, cuando el costo de vida se vuelve significativamente más caro, los trabajadores comenzaron a exigir salarios sustancialmente más altos.
Para recordar, a raíz de esa pandemia, una de cada cinco personas en la fuerza laboral de los Estados Unidos se involucró en una huelga relacionada con el trabajo.
Creemos que hoy se está desarrollando un patrón similar.
Es probable que la economía se encuentre en las primeras etapas de un recrudecimiento del conflicto entre los trabajadores y la administración. De hecho, no hemos visto un aumento en el salario mínimo federal desde julio de 2009.
Cuando se informaron las primeras cifras sobre ingresos personales, los economistas advirtieron que una cantidad significativa estaba relacionada con los controles de estímulo y otros programas fiscales.
No se equivocaron. Para ser exactos, hoy los pagos de transferencias del gobierno representan más del 20% de los ingresos personales y alcanzaron el 33% en su punto máximo en marzo de 2021. 
Como resultado:
Los hogares estadounidenses acaban de experimentar su mayor aumento de riqueza en la historia, incluido el 50% inferior. Esto ya estuvo acompañado por una cantidad significativa de inflación, incluso si el IPC está subestimado debido a la manipulación patrocinada por el gobierno. 







sigue...


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2021)

Pero en nuestra opinión:
Si el aumento del ingreso personal se ve impulsado aún más por un nuevo aumento secular en los salarios y el crecimiento de los salarios, se sumaría considerablemente a la tesis inflacionaria a través de una dinámica de demanda, que en última instancia alimenta la clásica espiral de salarios y precios.
La parte más loca de todo esto es que la política monetaria se está expandiendo gradualmente.
Contrariamente a lo que se dice sobre la reducción gradual, solo en los últimos dos meses, el balance de la Fed aumentó en 337.000 millones de dólares, la mayor cantidad en más de un año.







Entonces, dado que el entorno actual es mucho más extremo que en las décadas de 1940 y 1970, ¿significa que estamos en la cúspide de desencadenar la hiperinflación?
Ese no es nuestro punto de vista.
Esos son escenarios extremos que comienzan a desarrollarse cuando una economía experimenta fuertes salidas de capital, particularmente de grandes empresas e instituciones, lo que conduce a una secuencia de eventos.
Primero, la fuga de capitales crea una presión a la baja sobre la moneda local, aumentando la probabilidad de un problema inflacionario. Además, a medida que las grandes empresas abandonan esos países, el mercado laboral sufre, el crecimiento económico se vuelve negativo y la inestabilidad de la moneda se agrava. La combinación de una crisis económica y monetaria es lo que conduce al malestar social, cambios políticos importantes guiados por la agenda populista y un movimiento importante en oposición al capitalismo.
La buena noticia es que estos problemas tardan en evolucionar, a veces décadas.
Aparte del caso obvio de Venezuela, pensamos que, lamentablemente, Argentina podría estar yendo por este camino.
En particular, las dos monedas están en dos ejes diferentes, pero la apreciación exponencial de $ USD frente a $ ARS y $ VES es clara.







Para ser claros, todavía no estamos viendo estos signos en los EE. UU.
Casi todas las corporaciones importantes del mundo siguen teniendo su sede aquí y hacen negocios con la economía de los Estados Unidos. 
Por lo tanto, un escenario hiperinflacionario no está en nuestras mentes a partir de ahora.
Creemos que la tasa de inflación seguirá subiendo y será más persistente durante más tiempo, exactamente lo contrario del concepto que la Fed promueve hoy al caracterizar la inflación como “transitoria”.
Creemos que, al igual que en la década de 1970, veremos olas inflacionarias progresivamente más grandes que se construirán sobre sí mismas y desencadenarán cambios importantes en el liderazgo del mercado y la asignación de activos.
En este contexto macroeconómico, creemos que las industrias de recursos naturales y los precios de las materias primas subyacentes se convertirán en uno de los principales beneficiarios. La escasez de activos invertibles que rinden por encima de las expectativas de inflación está obligando lentamente a los asignadores de capital a dejar los activos financieros sobrevaluados y arriesgados hacia activos duros baratos.
Mientras tanto, hay una clara falta de apreciación por parte de los responsables políticos de la cantidad de tiempo, capital, mano de obra calificada y esfuerzo que se necesita para extraer y producir productos básicos. La agenda verde y el movimiento hacia la electrificación están calculando erróneamente la necesidad de productos básicos críticos para hacer posible esta transición.
Los desarrollos masivos de infraestructura a través de programas fiscales son inimaginables sin una alta demanda de recursos naturales que escasean.
Observe cómo la relación entre materias primas y acciones, o lo que podríamos llamar la “relación entre activos tangibles y financieros”, tiende a seguir la inflación increíblemente cercana a lo largo de la historia. 
Dadas nuestras sólidas opiniones sobre las probables consecuencias inflacionarias más duraderas en la economía, creemos que este es el momento para que los inversores sean activos tangibles largos y acciones cortas sobrevaloradas al mismo tiempo que eviten los bonos. 







Tenga en cuenta que las instituciones siguen subasignando las materias primas, mientras que las acciones ahora tienen un rendimiento de ganancias reales negativo, al igual que los bonos.
Desde nuestro punto de vista, parece en gran medida inconsistente que las políticas fiscales y monetarias sean aceleradas en un momento en que la actividad económica se encuentra en uno de sus niveles más fuertes de la historia.
Sin embargo, en cierto modo, algunas de las políticas actuales son inevitables.
Con la deuda general en niveles históricos y las acciones y los bonos con valoraciones excesivas, las políticas de estímulo deben estar dirigidas a suprimir el costo del capital.
Creemos que este entorno macro es lo que hace que las materias primas, especialmente los metales monetarios, se encuentren en una configuración excepcionalmente optimista. 
Los mineros de oro y plata nunca se han visto tan baratos en comparación con el S&P 500. Su rendimiento de flujo de efectivo libre es casi el doble del mercado en general. La propuesta de valor y crecimiento incorporada en los mineros hoy en día no tiene rival en ningún otro momento de la historia.







Para continuar con esta idea, si se considerara a los mineros de oro y plata como un sector, sería la única parte de la economía actual que genera un rendimiento de flujo de caja libre más alto que la inflación.







Entonces, ¿cómo nos posicionamos para esto?
Estamos liderando la carga para financiar la exploración y el descubrimiento de los depósitos nuevos, grandes y de alta ley de metales preciosos y básicos para llenar el vacío de suministro dejado por las principales compañías mineras después de una década de inversión insuficiente en exploración y desarrollo.
Los principales productores de metales no han estado reemplazando sus reservas y se enfrentan a un precipicio de producción que comienza en solo cuatro años.
Permitir nuevas minas lleva años.
Los líderes de la industria deberán comenzar a asignar capital pronto a los mejores proyectos que existen en manos del segmento de minería junior si quieren continuar su crecimiento.
Creemos que un nuevo ciclo de fusiones y adquisiciones se acelerará pronto, ya que los productores más grandes ahora están generando un flujo de efectivo libre que debe desplegarse para capturar el crecimiento en el floreciente nuevo mercado alcista secular de metales preciosos.
Espero que hayas disfrutado de este largo artículo.
_Fuente original: Linkedin Tavi Costa

fin del ladrillo del domingo _


----------



## FranMen (1 Ago 2021)

El ajuste económico de la transición


La crisis del petróleo desencadenó una espiral inflacionista El Gobierno de Adolfo Suárez adoptó duras medidas El paro se disparó y acabó enquistándose




www.google.es













Franco ya redujo la velocidad para ahorrar petróleo


El argumento del Caudillo para establecer la obligación de circular por debajo de los 130 km/h fue el mismo que el empleado por Zapatero... 37 años después




www.google.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Ago 2021)

Deuda y pandemia


Dice el FMI que se avecina una crisis de deuda pública atroz, y que una de las medidas para aminorarla sería confiscar el 10% del ahorro familiar




www.larazon.es





Vuelven con el robo a las familias

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (2 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Deuda y pandemia
> 
> 
> Dice el FMI que se avecina una crisis de deuda pública atroz, y que una de las medidas para aminorarla sería confiscar el 10% del ahorro familiar
> ...



El gran robo a los ciudadanos se va a perpetrar por todos los medios posibles:

-Mediante la inflación. Sobran los comentarios.
-Impuestos: literalmente nos van a masacrar.
-Robo directo de las cuentas bancarias: dirán que es un impuesto al capital o una contribución patriótica para el fondo covid 19, covid 22 o la crisis que se inventen.

Pero no contentos con todo esto, nada menos que se está pensando en intervenir en las herencias y directamente en confiscar la propiedad privada, dicen, en caso de crisis (crisis plandėmica o de cualquier tipo que es y será organizada por ellos mismos).

Y ya sabemos dónde desembocará todo esto: comunismo mundial para las masas, ultra capitalismo para las élites. "No tendras nada y serás feliz".


----------



## FranMen (2 Ago 2021)

¿Se acaba el tirón de la economía a costa de lo ahorrado en los confinamientos?








Los ahorros personales bajan fuertemente en EEUU







serenitymarkets.com


----------



## Gusman (2 Ago 2021)

a


paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es algo que ya se promocionaba hace más de 7 años.
> 
> Quizás, al ver tras la plandemia que la gente es bastante sumisa, lo intentan...
> 
> ...



Apuesto a que esperan a que la mayoría sea grafenada y controlada neuronalmente para robarles poco a poco todo antes del 2030.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Ago 2021)

Se me ocurre alguna idea para gastarse el dinero antes de que te lo roben: ak47


----------



## wetopia (2 Ago 2021)




----------



## estupeharto (2 Ago 2021)

Dan igual los argumentos demoledores, la burra al trigo.
Queda grabado...Llinares dixit


----------



## FranMen (3 Ago 2021)

Ya hablamos en el hilo que esto llegaría, hay que repartir la mierda a nivel mundial 








El FMI aprueba la distribución de derechos de giro por 650.000 millones de dólares para reactivar la economía global


La nueva asignación de DEG le permitiría recibir a Argentina el equivalente a 4.355 millones de dólares a fines de agosto, pero los utilizará para pagar su deuda con el mismo organismo.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## IvanRios (3 Ago 2021)

*El patrón de compresión del oro sugiere que se avecina un gran movimiento*


Los lectores habituales de Digest están familiarizados con nuestro director ejecutivo, Brian Hunt.


Eso es porque, más allá de dirigir InvestorPlace, Brian es un maestro consumado, habiendo escrito una serie de ensayos que se parecen a un curso de maestría en inversiones. Hemos incluido muchos aquí en el Digest, y puede leerlos todos de forma gratuita en nuestro Centro de educación InvestorPlace.


Brian también es un comerciante de gran éxito. Por eso presté mucha atención a un correo electrónico interno que envió la semana pasada.


De Brian:




> No mires ahora, pero el oro se está comprimiendo en una cuña.
> La mayoría de las veces, las brechas se resuelven por sí mismas en la dirección de la tendencia principal.
> Si no hubiera visto este patrón producir tantos ganadores con tanta consistencia, probablemente no me importaría. Pero lo tengo, lo hago y estoy largo.
> Luego está todo el asunto de «imprimir una cantidad asombrosa de dinero».



A continuación se muestra un gráfico del precio de mercado del oro que muestra el patrón de cuña que identificó Brian.


Además, observe el panel inferior del gráfico. Cuenta con las lecturas de un indicador llamado Average True Range (ATR).


ATR es un indicador de volatilidad. Muestra cuánto sube y baja un activo o valor en un período de tiempo determinado. Las lecturas de ATR más altas son lecturas de volatilidad más altas y viceversa.


Como puede ver en el gráfico, el ATR del oro ha tenido una tendencia a la baja. La volatilidad del oro se ha «comprimido».


Un estudio de la historia del mercado muestra que los activos a menudo hacen movimientos fuertes después de pasar por períodos de acción de precio comprimida y volatilidad comprimida.


Y como señaló Brian, dado que la tendencia primaria reciente es alcista, las probabilidades favorecen una ruptura al alza.














Agregaré que el oro subió un 2% a fines de la semana pasada antes de una toma de ganancias durante el fin de semana. Además, si observa el panel ATR en el gráfico de arriba, puede ver la menor inversión al norte de la línea de tendencia.


Ahora bien, esto no es garantía de que el oro esté a punto de dar un paso importante. Su precio todavía está dentro de su patrón de cuña. Pero si está buscando una configuración de comercio de riesgo / recompensa atractiva, esta es la solución.


**** Por cierto, fue el 12 de junio de 2019 cuando identificamos un patrón de cuña similar en oro y escribimos sobre él aquí en el Digest.*


¿Y cómo resultó eso?


El oro subió un 55%, superando a principios de agosto de 2020.














Si bien no hay nada seguro con la inversión, creemos que se avecina un movimiento alcista.


Lo mantendremos informado sobre cómo resulta aquí en el Resumen.


Ten una buena tarde,











Jeff Remsburg


----------



## dmb001 (3 Ago 2021)

wetopia dijo:


>



Gran película.


----------



## Furillo (3 Ago 2021)

Interesante hilo abierto por el compañero @El Gran Cid sobre el BIS

LA INDIGNANTE INMUNIDAD DEL BPI: No elegido, no rinde cuentas, policía propia, archivos inviolables, no tiene actas etc, etc, etc


----------



## trunx (3 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Comentario lleno de sentido común entre minutos: 28:47 - 31:30
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con Francisco Llinares, una pena que sea catalán...



Francisco Llinares es valenciano, una pena que seas tonto.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Comentario lleno de sentido común entre minutos: 28:47 - 31:30
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con Francisco Llinares, una pena que sea catalán...



Deja buenas perlas siempre.
Es catalán pero no todos son indepes zumbados.
Y ahora que leo el otro comentario, quizás sea valenciano. De todas maneras eso no importa. Hay de todo en cualquier región.


----------



## L'omertá (3 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Comentario lleno de sentido común entre minutos: 28:47 - 31:30
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con Francisco Llinares, una pena que sea catalán...



Mejor, los catalanes y las perras como los judios.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ago 2021)

Copio un mensaje de @angela82 :

Ahora resulta que la Comisión Europea quiere crear un registro completo con el patrimonio de todos los ciudadanos.

La Comisión de la UE está estudiando "las posibilidades de recopilar información para establecer un registro de patrimonio que pueda integrarse posteriormente en una futura iniciativa política". Toda la información sobre las diferentes fuentes de propiedad de activos debe estar vinculada, hasta las obras de arte y el oro.

Bajo el título " Estudio de viabilidad para un registro europeo de activos en el contexto de la lucha contra el blanqueo de capitales y la evasión fiscal ", la Comisión de la UE publicó una licitación el 16/7 con el número 2021/S 136-358265. Del texto de la licitación:

La recolección de datos y la interconexión de registros es un instrumento clave con arreglo a la legislación de la UE para acelerar el acceso de las autoridades competentes a la información financiera y facilitar la cooperación transfronteriza. Este proyecto estudiará varias posibilidades de recopilación de información para establecer un registro de activos que luego pueda alimentar una futura iniciativa política. Su objetivo será estudiar cómo recopilar y vincular la información disponible de diversas fuentes sobre la propiedad de activos (por ejemplo, registros de tierras, registros de sociedades, registros de fideicomisos y fundaciones, depositarios centrales de la propiedad de valores, etc.) y analizar el diseño, el alcance y los retos de dicho registro de activos de la UE. También se tendrá en cuenta la posibilidad de incluir en el registro datos relativos a la propiedad de otros activos, tales como criptomonedas, obras de arte, bienes inmuebles y oro. 



https://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=...-2021:TEXT:ES:HTML&tabId=0



Van claramente a por nosotros, a recabar toda la información de los ciudadanos con pequeños y medianos patrimonios. Esto no va de combatir la evasión fiscal ni de acabar con los paraísos fiscales.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Copio un mensaje de @angela82 :
> 
> Ahora resulta que la Comisión Europea quiere crear un registro completo con el patrimonio de todos los ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



¿Quién tendría acceso a esos datos? Aparte de expropiar “legalmente “ , podrían hackearse e incluso conociendo a nuestros gobernantes enviar a una banda de Europa del este por encargo


----------



## IvanRios (4 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Copio un mensaje de @angela82 :
> 
> Ahora resulta que la Comisión Europea quiere crear un registro completo con el patrimonio de todos los ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



Si van a por el control total, que sí, y a masacrar a impuestos y en su caso a por la confiscación, que también (siendo el último paso probablemente la abolición de la propiedad privada), van a querer tener un registro de todo el patrimonio de cada ciudadano y al milímetro, y esto incluiría por supuesto a los metales, el verdadero dinero.

Siempre he tenido en mente que llegará el día en que pedirán a los ciudadanos declarar los metales que se posean, y esto debería abrir entre los metaleros un interesante y necesario debate.


----------



## Furillo (4 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Si van a por el control total, que sí, y a masacrar a impuestos y en su caso a por la confiscación, que también (siendo el último paso probablemente la abolición de la propiedad privada), van a querer tener un registro de todo el patrimonio de cada ciudadano y al milímetro, y esto incluiría por supuesto a los metales, el verdadero dinero.
> 
> Siempre he tenido en mente que llegará el día en que pedirán a los ciudadanos declarar los metales que se posean, y esto debería abrir entre los metaleros un interesante y necesario debate.



Creo que estamos lejos de que esto se lleve a la práctica, probablemente el ansiado 2030 para las élites sea la fecha marcada.

En consecuencia, esto provocaría inevitablemente un mercado negro y un encarecimiento de los metales. A lo mejor conviene declarar algo de lo que tenemos (yo sólo tengo 2 onzas de plata de Mickey Mouse, su Señoría), como por ejemplo, lo que se haya comprado en tienda. Y lo que haya sido adquirido a particulares, pues enterrado en el jardín hasta el próximo cambio de paradigma social, y que vaya pasando a nuestros herederos discretamente.


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Creo que estamos lejos de que esto se lleve a la práctica, probablemente el ansiado 2030 para las élites sea la fecha marcada.
> 
> En consecuencia, esto provocaría inevitablemente un mercado negro y un encarecimiento de los metales. A lo mejor conviene declarar algo de lo que tenemos (yo sólo tengo 2 onzas de plata de Mickey Mouse, su Señoría), como por ejemplo, lo que se haya comprado en tienda. Y lo que haya sido adquirido a particulares, pues enterrado en el jardín hasta el próximo cambio de paradigma social, y que vaya pasando a nuestros herederos discretamente.



Al final pasará como en otras épocas de crisis, algunos las recuperarán unos años después y otros, siglos después algún afortunado las encontrará


----------



## IvanRios (4 Ago 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Creo que estamos lejos de que esto se lleve a la práctica, probablemente el ansiado 2030 para las élites sea la fecha marcada.
> 
> En consecuencia, esto provocaría inevitablemente un mercado negro y un encarecimiento de los metales. A lo mejor conviene declarar algo de lo que tenemos (yo sólo tengo 2 onzas de plata de Mickey Mouse, su Señoría), como por ejemplo, lo que se haya comprado en tienda. Y lo que haya sido adquirido a particulares, pues enterrado en el jardín hasta el próximo cambio de paradigma social, y que vaya pasando a nuestros herederos discretamente.



En efecto, el 2030 (agenda 2030) es la fecha fijada para que el "nuevo mundo" esté ya impuesto, así que aún queda algo de tiempo pero no tanto, ya que la destrucción del actual sistema político-economico-social (a base de plandemias y más, y con el consecuente caos social) y la implementación del nuevo orden dictatorial tendrá lugar en tan solo 10 años (orden dictatorial que por otra parte ya tenemos aquí).

Pienso que hay un elemento que no debemos olvidar en el debate y en el diseño de planes y estrategias no a corto, pero sí a medio y largo plazo (pongamos por caso el 2030), y es la desaparición del Fiat en efectivo, con el consecuente control de todos los movimientos económicos a nivel mundial. En un escenario así (que parece claro que va a llegar, siendo una cuestión de tiempo), los mercados negros u ocultos a la mafia mundial difícilmente podrían existir.


----------



## Furillo (4 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pienso que hay un elemento que no debemos olvidar en el debate y en el diseño de planes y estrategias no a corto, pero sí a medio y largo plazo (pongamos por caso el 2030), y es la desaparición del Fiat en efectivo, con el consecuente control de todos los movimientos económicos a nivel mundial. En un escenario así (que parece claro que va a llegar, siendo una cuestión de tiempo), los mercados negros u ocultos a la mafia mundial difícilmente podrían existir.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que será mucho más difícil que ahora. No obstante, que el Estado diga que una moneda deja de ser de curso legal, no implica necesariamente que deje de utilizarse:

¿Por qué la mafia italiana utiliza la antigua lira? (Keiser Report 1403)- Videos de RT

Y hablando de todo un poco, recuerdo cómo mi abuela me contaba cuando era pequeño, algunas peripecias de su padre en la posguerra, haciendo estraperlo (dejo aclaración para millenials; Estraperlo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre )


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> En efecto, el 2030 (agenda 2030) es la fecha fijada para que el "nuevo mundo" esté ya impuesto, así que aún queda algo de tiempo pero no tanto, ya que la destrucción del actual sistema político-economico-social (a base de plandemias y más, y con el consecuente caos social) y la implementación del nuevo orden dictatorial tendrá lugar en tan solo 10 años (orden dictatorial que por otra parte ya tenemos aquí).
> 
> Pienso que hay un elemento que no debemos olvidar en el debate y en el diseño de planes y estrategias no a corto, pero sí a medio y largo plazo (pongamos por caso el 2030), y es la desaparición del Fiat en efectivo, con el consecuente control de todos los movimientos económicos a nivel mundial. En un escenario así (que parece claro que va a llegar, siendo una cuestión de tiempo), los mercados negros u ocultos a la mafia mundial difícilmente podrían existir.



No se confíen por que la pandemia a permitido acelerar los planes ¿5 años?


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (4 Ago 2021)

Yo pienso que el mayor sistema de dominación existente es el uso del dinero emitido por los estados, tambien pienso que mientras el pueblo no implemente uno o varios miles de sistemas de pago y ahorro alternativos los estados harán con nosostros basicamente lo que le salga de la polla... en un escenario utópico el pueblo deberia de transformar sus papelitos de colores en oro y plata y empezar a utilizarlas como medio de pago entre grupos afines y productores locales, este procesos se facilitarian con el uso de aplicaciones para moviles, pero dudo que el sistema aguante para dar soporte energetico a tanto telefono y que los estados no saboteen estas aplicaciones en cuanto les de la gana, asi que la vuelta al dinero analogico de toda la vida será lo propio...


----------



## Momo L (4 Ago 2021)

Una pregunta.
He comprado 580€ en oro de inversión y me dijeron si quería que me hiciesen la factura.
Yo prefería no dar mis datos para nada, pero me pregunto si me sería bueno tenerla para algo en un futuro. 
Es mejor tenerla o no tenerla?


----------



## mike69 (4 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> En efecto, el 2030 (agenda 2030) es la fecha fijada para que el "nuevo mundo" esté ya impuesto, así que aún queda algo de tiempo pero no tanto, ya que la destrucción del actual sistema político-economico-social (a base de plandemias y más, y con el consecuente caos social) y la implementación del nuevo orden dictatorial tendrá lugar en tan solo 10 años (orden dictatorial que por otra parte ya tenemos aquí).
> 
> Pienso que hay un elemento que no debemos olvidar en el debate y en el diseño de planes y estrategias no a corto, pero sí a medio y largo plazo (pongamos por caso el 2030), y es la desaparición del Fiat en efectivo, con el consecuente control de todos los movimientos económicos a nivel mundial. En un escenario así (que parece claro que va a llegar, siendo una cuestión de tiempo), los mercados negros u ocultos a la mafia mundial difícilmente podrían existir.



Cierto es que para llevar a cabo la agenda tiene que desaparecer el efectivo en la moneda fiat, y a la vez hacer una persecución del oro y la plata que son el auténtico dinero.

Con fiat compraràs lo que la élite quiera. Con oro y plata podrás comprar cualquier cosa.

Todo mercado regulado termina teniendo un mercado negro alternativo.

La cuestión es si queremos seguir siendo exprimidos y robados por los de siempre, o buscamos alternativas a la moneda fiat. 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sashimi (4 Ago 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Cierto es que para llevar a cabo la agenda tiene que desaparecer el efectivo en la moneda fiat, y a la vez hacer una persecución del oro y la plata que son el auténtico dinero.
> 
> Con fiat compraràs lo que la élite quiera. Con oro y plata podrás comprar cualquier cosa.
> 
> ...



En línea de lo que se viene comentando aquí, se empieza quitando el dinero en metálico, se sigue haciendo inventario de lo que todo el mundo tiene y desaparecen los bancos como los entendemos. El gobierno o los que estén al mando te dirán que comprarte y si te dan crédito o no basándose en tu rating.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2021)

El artículo está escrito después de tomarse un "lingotazo":








Al oro se le acabó el 'chollo': sus vientos de cola empiezan a esfumarse, asegura UBS


Tras un espectacular 2020, el oro comenzó 2021 a la baja hasta que en el segundo trimestre del año se recompuso. Los buenos datos cosechados entre abril y junio en cuanto a demanda impulsaron al metal precioso desde el entorno de los 1.715 dólares el lingote hasta volver a superar los 1.800 en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## cacho_perro (5 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> En efecto, el 2030 (agenda 2030) es la fecha fijada para que el "nuevo mundo" esté ya impuesto, así que aún queda algo de tiempo pero no tanto, ya que la destrucción del actual sistema político-economico-social (a base de plandemias y más, y con el consecuente caos social) y la implementación del nuevo orden dictatorial tendrá lugar en tan solo 10 años (orden dictatorial que por otra parte ya tenemos aquí).
> 
> Pienso que hay un elemento que no debemos olvidar en el debate y en el diseño de planes y estrategias no a corto, pero sí a medio y largo plazo (pongamos por caso el 2030), y es la desaparición del Fiat en efectivo, con el consecuente control de todos los movimientos económicos a nivel mundial. En un escenario así (que parece claro que va a llegar, siendo una cuestión de tiempo), l*os mercados negros u ocultos a la mafia mundial difícilmente podrían existir.*



Estoy de acuerdo en general salvo en la última frase: lo de la desaparición del FIAT y la obligatoriedad de hacer todo en electrónico está pensado para controlar a curritos autónomos y asalariados, pero los grandes defraudadores y mafias en general ya hace décadas que tienen instrumentos para evadir capitales en forma de contabilidades "creativas" diseñadas por asesores fiscales a sueldo en forma tarjetas black, empresas pantalla, testaferros, redes clientelares, etc. qua ya hoy día son jodidísimas de seguir y desenmarañar a poco que estén bien pensadas....

En todo caso sólo podría afectar a los garrulos que sigan moviéndose con maletines de billetes de 500 para Andorra o Suiza o guardándolos en cajas fuerte en la chabola de turno...


----------



## IvanRios (5 Ago 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en general salvo en la última frase: lo de la desaparición del FIAT y la obligatoriedad de hacer todo en electrónico está pensado para controlar a curritos autónomos y asalariados, pero los grandes defraudadores y mafias en general ya hace décadas que tienen instrumentos para evadir capitales en forma de contabilidades "creativas" diseñadas por asesores fiscales a sueldo en forma tarjetas black, empresas pantalla, testaferros, redes clientelares, etc. qua ya hoy día son jodidísimas de seguir y desenmarañar a poco que estén bien pensadas....
> 
> En todo caso sólo podría afectar a los garrulos que sigan moviéndose con maletines de billetes de 500 para Andorra o Suiza o guardándolos en cajas fuerte en la chabola de turno...



De acuerdo también, pero el comentario iba más 'por la parte que nos toca' al no formar parte de "los grandes defraudadores y mafias en general". Pero sí.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en general salvo en la última frase: lo de la desaparición del FIAT y la obligatoriedad de hacer todo en electrónico está pensado para controlar a curritos autónomos y asalariados, pero los grandes defraudadores y mafias en general ya hace décadas que tienen instrumentos para evadir capitales en forma de contabilidades "creativas" diseñadas por asesores fiscales a sueldo en forma tarjetas black, empresas pantalla, testaferros, redes clientelares, etc. qua ya hoy día son jodidísimas de seguir y desenmarañar a poco que estén bien pensadas....
> 
> En todo caso sólo podría afectar a los garrulos que sigan moviéndose con maletines de billetes de 500 para Andorra o Suiza o guardándolos en cajas fuerte en la chabola de turno...



¿Y que podemos hacer los pezqueñines para que no nos coman, se puede aplicar algo?


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ago 2021)

Lo que querrían hacer y van trabajando en ello es una cosa. Lo que finalmente y realmente vayan haciendo será otra.
Al final, la otra parte, la de millones de personas también cuenta.
No hay que tener tanto miedo de que van a prohibirlo todo y nos van a joder a todos, etc.
Es lo que desean, pero no les va a ser fácil.

Por ejemplo, suprimir el efectivo. Es un punto crítico para esa estrategia. Pero ¿todo el mundo va a ser servil? ¿No se va a liar parda? ¿No se generarán conflictos y la opinión pública en contra? ¿Qué poder y fuerza tendrá esa masa?

Tienen un problema.
Como cuando en el senado romano alguien planteó que los esclavos fueran con la misma vestimenta para poder identificarlos rápidamente. Y enseguida otro senador dijo que de ninguna manera, que eso mostraría a todos que los esclavos eran mayoría y sería un peligro de subversión.
Muchas agendas, pero no lo tienen tan fácil.
¿Qué se puede aplicar?
Conocimiento, divulgación, información veraz, sentido común, acción


----------



## IvanRios (5 Ago 2021)

¿Liarse parda por suprimir el efectivo? No se ha liado por perder los derechos más fundamentales, por perder nada menos que la libertad y hacer vivir al personal en una dictadura atroz y se va a liar por eliminar el efectivo...claro que sí. Dirán que el efectivo es peligroso pues transmite el virus u otro virus que se saquen o variante, y la masa no es solo que lo aceptará, sino que demandará más represión y dictadura para "salvarse" del virus.

Con lo único que habrá revueltas y problemas sociales será cuando venga el hambre y la miseria, todo lo demás será aceptado e incluso demandado.


----------



## Xenomorfo (5 Ago 2021)

Golden Deception: The Fed’s Balance Sheet is Wrong


“The inflated imitations of gold and silver, which after the rapture are thrown into the fire, all is exhausted and dissipated by the debt. All scrips and bonds are wiped out. At the fourth pillar dedicated to Saturn, split by earthquake and flood: vexing everyone, an urn of gold is found and...




doomberg.substack.com


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ago 2021)

No se ha liado parda de momento. Ya veremos. Todo tiene su desarrollo.

Si llegara un momento de apriete crítico, la gente se saltaría las normas.
Si se quiere someter a la población, hacerlo por la fuerza y la obligación no es la forma más inteligente y eficaz. Sino convenciéndolos de que la solución que les proponen es la mejor para ellos y que la cojan sin lucha.
Con la plandemia lo están haciendo aunque a medias.
Han creado el escenario para que parezca que las medidas y soluciones son las buenas para la gente.
Pero se estån pasando 100 pueblos y se les ve el plumero porque sus argumentos se desmoronan y ellos siguen adelante. Lo que creará cada vez más divergencia, conflictos y cada vez quedará más evidente su estrategia perversa. Cuando una gran cantidad de gente perciba la realidad, no será sencillo que el plan siga funcionando y avanzando.
Todo tiene un límite.
La gente puede tragar, pero cuando le toquen el bolsillo la cosa cambia. Y cuando no tengan para vivir más todavía.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No se ha liado parda de momento. Ya veremos. Todo tiene su desarrollo.
> 
> Si llegara un momento de apriete crítico, la gente se saltaría las normas.
> Si se quiere someter a la población, hacerlo por la fuerza y la obligación no es la forma más inteligente y eficaz. Sino convenciéndolos de que la solución que les proponen es la mejor para ellos y que la cojan sin lucha.
> ...





Me parece que nos queda mucho que tragar, la gente esta muy gilipollada.

Ayer estuve hablando con gente joven entre 18 y 26 años, se tragan todo todo lo que sale en la tele, de economia no les hables por que no saben nada, 

Tienes que hablar con gente de mas de 28 años para que piensen que algo raro hay en todo lo que esta pasando y tampoco es que haya muchos que le den vueltas a la cabeza, te diria que uno de cada 20 mas o menos.


Se pueden pasar 1000 pueblos que van a seguir igual, todo les parecera bien y somos cuatro gatos los que vemos que todo es raro.


----------



## IvanRios (5 Ago 2021)

Lo único que provocará caos y revuelta social será la miseria y el hambre, todo lo demás será tragado sin rechistar por el rebaño, que no despertará sino que se vacunará en masa sometiéndose así a que experimenten una y otra vez con sus cuerpos, con una técnica experimental (ARNm) cuyos efectos a medio y largo plazo se desconocen. ¿Se puede ser más borrego? ¿Se necesitan aún más pruebas después de lo que estamos viendo y viviendo?

La borregada tragará con todo con la excusa barata de un virus, con la excusa de que sus vidas están en peligro, aceptando una dictadura espeluznante e incluso demandado más. Quienes esperen que la masa despierte que se espere sentado porque lo que estamos viendo supera hasta a Orwell.

Insisto, el caos (que no el "despertar") vendrá con la miseria y el hambre. Todo lo demás será aceptado y demandando por los esclavos.


----------



## jkaza (5 Ago 2021)

El otro día vi un vídeo de un tal panda stacker que hacía una reflexión curiosa.

Que si el mercado caía, el oro/plata papel también lo haría, pero el físico lo más probable es que subiera. Y al no poderse valorar realmente durante ese periodo los precios de los metales físicos, los precios de los metales podrían empezar a establecerse según la bolsa de Shanghai, que al ser china, y el gobierno chino uno de los mayores tenedores de oro... podría haber una revalorización muy grande. Qué pensáis?




Este es el vídeo:



Alguien sigue al tal Panda? Qué opinión tenéis?


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ago 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me parece que nos queda mucho que tragar, la gente esta muy gilipollada.
> 
> Ayer estuve hablando con gente joven entre 18 y 26 años, se tragan todo todo lo que sale en la tele, de economia no les hables por que no saben nada,
> 
> ...



Pues sí. La gente traga con todo. Es alucinante

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ago 2021)

Que la gente traga no hay duda.
El porcentaje? Alto, muy alto. Hay mucha ignorancia generalizada.
Ahora bien, demos tiempo al tiempo.
Esto no es una cuestión a nivel nacional sino internacional.
Es cuestión de tiempo, y no mucho, que haya crítica y acción por todos lados.
Las economías no se sostienen. No hay soluciones felices. Tocan problemas. No hay nada cierto de cómo va a evolucionar.
Ya anunciaron que para 2023 cortan el grifo.
Enseguida corrieron a tirar de ley expropiatoria. Ley que ya puso el pp hace años, no nos engañemos; hablando de monedas, tenemos las dos caras de la misma falsa moneda.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> El otro día vi un vídeo de un tal panda stacker que hacía una reflexión curiosa.
> 
> Que si el mercado caía, el oro/plata papel también lo haría, pero el físico lo más probable es que subiera. Y al no poderse valorar realmente durante ese periodo los precios de los metales físicos, los precios de los metales podrían empezar a establecerse según la bolsa de Shanghai, que al ser china, y el gobierno chino uno de los mayores tenedores de oro... podría haber una revalorización muy grande. Qué pensáis?
> 
> ...



Ya se vio en marzo de 2020, el precio spot era uno pero al ir a la tienda hasta la moneda más fea tenía superpremium (si había)


----------



## jkaza (5 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ya se vio en marzo de 2020, el precio spot era uno pero al ir a la tienda hasta la moneda más fea tenía superpremium (si había)



A eso me refiero, qué pasaría si eso se prolongase en el tiempo?

Si la plata baja a 10$, pero la gente sabe que ese no es su precio real. Cuál sería entonces su precio de mercado? Quién fijaría los precios?


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ago 2021)

Es que a eso nos llevan


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> A eso me refiero, qué pasaría si eso se prolongase en el tiempo?
> 
> Si la plata baja a 10$, pero la gente sabe que ese no es su precio real. Cuál sería entonces su precio de mercado? Quién fijaría los precios?



Ya lo explico Antorob de forma magistral, yo no me veo capaz de hacerlo, se produciría un no mercado y el precio se pondría por las nubes. Yo personalmente, sin descartarlo, pero tengo mis dudas pero muchos foreros están seguros de que ocurrirá, la pregunta para ellos es ¿cuándo?


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2021)

Se está rompiendo todo:




__





La inflación se ha afianzado.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com













Todas las alarmas se disparan en la construcción por la falta de personal y el aumento de costes


La construcción vive en España una nueva época dorada que puede verse truncada por dos problemas que el sector arrastra desde hace tiempo y que se han agravado en los últimos meses, como son la "alarmante" falta de mano de obra y el fuerte aumento de los costes de edificación.



www.eleconomista.es





No hay camioneros disponibles, no hay trabajadores de la construcción disponibles, no hay marineros disponibles, faltan chips,... Estamos en un no mercado. Se pagan sueldos que no compensan las necesidades básicas de los trabajadores pero, al mismo tiempo, tampoco los sueldos se pueden subir porque la empresa apenas tiene beneficios, los costes se han disparado, si sube precios y sueldos deja de vender. Hay una inflación que no se refleja en las cifras oficiales. Está todo roto y por algún sitio va a reventar y va a ser antes que tarde.
El que tenga que hacer compras de cosas imprescindibles que no lo demore, el que tenga papel muerto de risa que lo cambie por algo útil, si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor que los MPs (una vez comprado lo imprescindible) que lo diga


----------



## Gusman (5 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es que a eso nos llevan



Y la vacuna es el Caballo de Troya, y hasta ahí puedo leer.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2021)

Afina un poco más, lo que ocurre es que sobra papel y hasta que no se ajusten los precios a ese exceso de papel nadie quiere vender. Nadie quiere que le tomen el pelo con papelitos de colores
Y de excusa barata nada que nos está saliendo carísima


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Liarse parda por suprimir el efectivo? No se ha liado por perder los derechos más fundamentales, por perder nada menos que la libertad y hacer vivir al personal en una dictadura atroz y se va a liar por eliminar el efectivo...claro que sí. Dirán que el efectivo es peligroso pues transmite el virus u otro virus que se saquen o variante, y la masa no es solo que lo aceptará, sino que demandará más represión y dictadura para "salvarse" del virus.
> 
> Con lo único que habrá revueltas y problemas sociales será cuando venga el hambre y la miseria, todo lo demás será aceptado e incluso demandado.



Ivan, creo que estás minusvalorando el poder de la masa, el de la turba. Y no hablo de España. Europa funciona de manera algo distinta a nuestra puta España. Yo me preparo por si acaso, pero no creo que en 2030 ocurra absolutamente nada. Puesto a elucubrar, veo mucho más probable que los movimientos sociales contrarios a esta elite mierdosa se unan en toda Europa y se empiece a liar parda. La gente tiene un límite y si, está anestesiada y es algo "lenta", pero cuando se moviliza es como el botafumeiro de Santiago. A ver quién tiene huevos a ponerse delante.

En cuanto a los joros y platicas, yo estoy en absoluta liquidez porque creo que hay una gran probabilidad de que el precio se desplome antes de iniciar la subida que todos esperamos.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (5 Ago 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> El otro día vi un vídeo de un tal panda stacker que hacía una reflexión curiosa.
> 
> Que si el mercado caía, el oro/plata papel también lo haría, pero el físico lo más probable es que subiera. Y al no poderse valorar realmente durante ese periodo los precios de los metales físicos, los precios de los metales podrían empezar a establecerse según la bolsa de Shanghai, que al ser china, y el gobierno chino uno de los mayores tenedores de oro... podría haber una revalorización muy grande. Qué pensáis?
> 
> ...



Esta por estos foros y me gusta.
Me gustaria mas si conociera el nick que tiene en burbuja.


----------



## FranMen (5 Ago 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ivan, creo que estás minusvalorando el poder de la masa, el de la turba. Y no hablo de España. Europa funciona de manera algo distinta a nuestra puta España. Yo me preparo por si acaso, pero no creo que en 2030 ocurra absolutamente nada. Puesto a elucubrar, veo mucho más probable que los movimientos sociales contrarios a esta elite mierdosa se unan en toda Europa y se empiece a liar parda. La gente tiene un límite y si, está anestesiada y es algo "lenta", pero cuando se moviliza es como el botafumeiro de Santiago. A ver quién tiene huevos a ponerse delante.
> 
> En cuanto a los joros y platicas, yo estoy en absoluta liquidez porque creo que hay una gran probabilidad de que el precio se desplome antes de iniciar la subida que todos esperamos.



Probablemente se desplome el precio papel pero no encuentres a nadie que te venda a ese precio en físico


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Ago 2021)

El Bolivar Digital nos muestra el futuro de las CBDC 









Venezuela le quita seis ceros a su moneda, la tercera reconversión en lo que va de siglo


El Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro ha anunciado la creación del Bolívar digital , que continuará contando con billetes y monedas




cincodias.elpais.com







Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (5 Ago 2021)

Que le pregunten a los reyes franceses, clero y demás amos del cotarro en su día si la gente jodida cuenta o no.


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Probablemente se desplome el precio papel pero no encuentres a nadie que te venda a ese precio en físico



Posiblemente. A mi ya me parece una locura los premium que se están pagando. Las posiciones en físico hay que construirlas, con tiempo, no comprarlas.


----------



## IvanRios (5 Ago 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ivan, creo que estás minusvalorando el poder de la masa, el de la turba. Y no hablo de España. Europa funciona de manera algo distinta a nuestra puta España. Yo me preparo por si acaso, pero no creo que en 2030 ocurra absolutamente nada. Puesto a elucubrar, veo mucho más probable que los movimientos sociales contrarios a esta elite mierdosa se unan en toda Europa y se empiece a liar parda. La gente tiene un límite y si, está anestesiada y es algo "lenta", pero cuando se moviliza es como el botafumeiro de Santiago. A ver quién tiene huevos a ponerse delante.



Difícilmente una sociedad podrá levantarse contra una dictadura que ni siquiera ve; porque donde unos pocos ven la tirania atroz, la inmensa mayoría ve protección y salvación, siendo la propia masa quien demanda más protección y salvación, o sea, más dictadura.

Pienso que los problemas sociales no van a venir porque la sociedad en general tome consciencia de que les han tomado el pelo y que en realidad les han robado todos sus derechos y libertades sino cuando empiece a apretar la miseria y el hambre.


----------



## FranMen (6 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Difícilmente una sociedad podrá levantarse contra una dictadura que ni siquiera ve; porque donde unos pocos ven la tirania atroz, la inmensa mayoría ve protección y salvación, siendo la propia masa quien demanda más protección y salvación, o sea, más dictadura.
> 
> Pienso que los problemas sociales no van a venir porque la sociedad en general tome consciencia de que les han tomado el pelo y que en realidad les han robado todos sus derechos y libertades sino cuando empiece a apretar la miseria y el hambre.



Luego si va venir, pero todavía queda bastante degradación


----------



## Daviot (6 Ago 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Esta por estos foros y me gusta.
> Me gustaria mas si conociera el nick que tiene en burbuja.



No sé, podría ser @Harrymorgan ? Por decir algo, no por nada.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (6 Ago 2021)

A mí me sirve de ejemplo lo que lleva pasando años en Argentina. Mis ex suegros son de ahí y casi les han arruinado varias veces con la inflación, devaluación, etc. A la gente allá les salvan los dólares americanos y, en menor medida, el oro. Aquí vamos camino de eso.


----------



## FranMen (6 Ago 2021)

¿Cómo era la frase? ¿Estamos a tres comidas del hambre?


----------



## Leunam (6 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Cómo era la frase? ¿Estamos a tres comidas del hambre?



¿Estamos a nueve comidas de la anarquía?


----------



## fff (6 Ago 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> En cuanto a los joros y platicas, yo estoy en absoluta liquidez porque creo que hay una gran probabilidad de que el precio se desplome antes de iniciar la subida que todos esperamos.



Nadie que tiene oros te va a aceptar un precio irrisorio que marque cualquier pagina de oro-papel.
Nadie.

Y por cierto, los compro oros y demás están prácticamente secos...


----------



## FranMen (6 Ago 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Estamos a nueve comidas de la anarquía?



La frase _*"estamos a nueve comidas de la anarquía"*_ fue formulada en 2007 por lord Cameron de Dillington, director de la agencia para asuntos rurales del gobierno británico, para poner de manifiesto la debilidad del Reino Unido cuya comida depende tanto del petróleo. El lord venía a decir que si las tiendas no se abastecían en tres días, el respeto a la ley comenzaría a brillar por su ausencia de forma generalizada.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Ago 2021)

Ésto del spot del oro / plata es como la tasa de cambio oficial de las monedas bananeras. Una cosa es lo que diga el gobierno y otra la realidad a pie de calle. A ver quién es el guapo que consigue dólares en Cuba o Venezuela al cambio oficial que marca el gobierno? Bueno sí, solo ellos mismos y empresas afines. Pero el grueso de la población si quiere que sus ahorros no se esfumen día sí y día también, los tiene que pagar al precio que marque el mercado a pie de calle (cambio paralelo).


----------



## Jebediah (6 Ago 2021)

Se ha animado a bajar por el tobogán, habrá que acumular.


----------



## Tolagu (6 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 735135



Joder, de los mejores memes que he visto últimamente !!!!


----------



## Tolagu (6 Ago 2021)

Una propuesta algo polémica por estar dónde estamos......... ¿y si lanzamos un pronóstico para el oro y plata bullion de aquí a fin de año? Sería un precio mínimo al que se cree que se va a poder comprar- Sin fechas, pero antes de fin de año. Se trataría de encontrar una página de referencia y elegir una moneda de referencia.

En lugar de cruzar los mismos mensajes de siempre del tipo "no se va a comprar el físico a tal precio", nos retratamos todos y decimos a qué precio creemos que se va a poder comprar dentro de los próximos 4 meses.

Sólo es una idea.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé, podría ser @Harrymorgan ? Por decir algo, no por nada.



A mi que me registren

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé, podría ser @Harrymorgan ? Por decir algo, no por nada.



Lo que esta claro es que es timido o MUY discreto.
No cuadra mucho con ser youtuber.


----------



## Daviot (6 Ago 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que es timido o MUY discreto.
> No cuadra mucho con ser youtuber.



Y porqué crees que se mueve por estos foros y más concretamente por este ?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Ago 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Y porqué crees que se mueve por estos foros y más concretamente por este ?



Por este, por el tuyo y alguno mas.
Intuicion.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Ago 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Una propuesta algo polémica por estar dónde estamos......... ¿y si lanzamos un pronóstico para el oro y plata bullion de aquí a fin de año? Sería un precio mínimo al que se cree que se va a poder comprar- Sin fechas, pero antes de fin de año. Se trataría de encontrar una página de referencia y elegir una moneda de referencia.
> 
> En lugar de cruzar los mismos mensajes de siempre del tipo "no se va a comprar el físico a tal precio", nos retratamos todos y decimos a qué precio creemos que se va a poder comprar dentro de los próximos 4 meses.
> 
> Sólo es una idea.



Yo de otra cosa no sabré, pero de lo que es la cotización de los metales a futuro, de eso, ni puñetera idea tampoco...


----------



## Razkin (7 Ago 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Por este, por el tuyo y alguno mas.
> Intuicion.



Lógico llevar unos cuantos años "salseando" en redes sociales antes de ponerse con un canal en YouTube. Y tampoco son tantos, los blogs, hilos,...de esta temática. Seguro anda por aquí cerca.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ago 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Yo de otra cosa no sabré, pero de lo que es la cotización de los metales a futuro, de eso, ni puñetera idea tampoco...



Pequeño saltamontes, ni tu ni nadie tiene puñetera idea. Si la supiéramos, no andaríamos por estos lares. Por eso me parece chocante el discurso único que venimos escuchando desde hace tantos años.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Ago 2021)

A medio polvo de comer raíces.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> A medio polvo de comer raíces.



Entonces muchos foreros se morirán sin probarlas


----------



## AU10KAG1K (7 Ago 2021)

Entrara D. al trullo? .....


----------



## FranMen (7 Ago 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Entrara D. al trullo? .....



Le ha salido competencia al bitcoin para los expatriados


----------



## csan (7 Ago 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Entrara D. al trullo? .....



Cómo para que al llegar a la puerta de embarque del avión te digan eso de "Tenemos que facturar la maleta, que la cabina está muy llena..."


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2021)

csan dijo:


> Cómo para que al llegar a la puerta de embarque del avión te digan eso de "Tenemos que facturar la maleta, que la cabina está muy llena..."



O que la embarquen en otro avión y se pase una semana dando vueltas por el mundo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Ago 2021)

La Unión Europea busca restringir el uso de dinero en efectivo en 3 años


La entidad que agrupa a 27 países de Europa tiene el objetivo de combatir el lavado de dinero disminuyendo su uso en efectivo.




www.criptonoticias.com





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frankie83 (8 Ago 2021)

csan dijo:


> Cómo para que al llegar a la puerta de embarque del avión te digan eso de "Tenemos que facturar la maleta, que la cabina está muy llena..."



En esos casos siempre me escaqueo, no os digo como pero los listos ya lo sabrán


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Ago 2021)

Madre mía estáis viendo la apertura asiática? Ha llegado a perder -8% (18,80€) por unos instantes. Clavaito a lo que comentaba @Daviot en su hilo. Pero ha llegado más rápido de lo esperado y falta la apertura europea y luego la gUSAna. Vamos que se igual termina dejando -20% entre hoy y mañana .


----------



## Jotac (9 Ago 2021)

es una locura, este sistema no hay quien lo entienda, está todo roto alimentado con especulación y manipulación pura...esto reventará y muchos no nos alegraremos, porque se disparará todo, bien para los metaleros, pero a ver a dónde nos quieren llevar, y qué tipo de sociedad nos impondrán, distopía auténtica...


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ago 2021)

Yo no veo nada distinto de lo que hemos visto en multitud de ocasiones. Es posible que sea el último arreón a la baja. Dependerá de hasta dónde llegue. Ellos cubren sus cortos a buen precio y ya se pondrán largos a buen precio también.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Ago 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo no veo nada distinto de lo que hemos visto en multitud de ocasiones. Es posible que sea el último arreón a la baja. Dependerá de hasta dónde llegue. Ellos cubren sus cortos a buen precio y ya se pondrán largos a buen precio también.



Perfecto resumen .
Paciencia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo no veo nada distinto de lo que hemos visto en multitud de ocasiones. Es posible que sea el último arreón a la baja. Dependerá de hasta dónde llegue. Ellos cubren sus cortos a buen precio y ya se pondrán largos a buen precio también.



Lleva ocurriendo muchas semanas, los lunes de madrugada (española) pega un bajón para luego recuperarse sólo que está semana a sido más profundo. ¿Alguien sabe si esos bajones se reflejan en las tiendas? Esta mañana la plata más barata a 24,07


----------



## Jotac (9 Ago 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Yo no veo nada distinto de lo que hemos visto en multitud de ocasiones. Es posible que sea el último arreón a la baja. Dependerá de hasta dónde llegue. Ellos cubren sus cortos a buen precio y ya se pondrán largos a buen precio también.



si razón no te quito, nada nuevo bajo el sol, es más de lo mismo, pero no dejo de sorprenderme, es superior a mi ver tanta podredumbre y manipulación. Porque nosotros nos enteramos, nos damos cuenta de la subidas de precios encubiertas no reflejadas por el ipc, impuestos directos e indirectos varios, pérdida del poder adquisitivo...en fin nada nuevo, pero veo estos desmadres y alucino


----------



## IvanRios (9 Ago 2021)

Ahora más que nunca, con todo el castillo de naipes tambaleándose, interesa mantener a las poblaciones lejos de los metales y aferrados a sus divisas Fiat sin ningún valor; y la mejor forma es, lo sabemos, usando sin piedad -ni pudor- a su mono del martillo, dando la apariencia (para los que solo ven lo 'aparente') de que los metales es algo con poco valor, que cada vez 'vale' menos o que ni tan siquiera aguantan la inflación, con el objetivo de disuadir a las gentes de que en estos tiempos en los que se avecinan grandes tormentas, se acerquen al verdadero dinero. Pero las tormentas traerán consigo vientos fuertes y terminarán arrasando con el falso castillo, un castillo que finalmente se descubrirá, para los que aún no lo sabían, que era de naipes.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ahora más que nunca, con todo el castillo de naipes tambaleándose, interesa mantener a las poblaciones lejos de los metales y aferrados a sus divisas Fiat sin ningún valor; y la mejor forma es, lo sabemos, usando sin piedad -ni pudor- a su mono del martillo, dando la apariencia (para los que solo ven lo 'aparente') de que los metales es algo con poco valor, que cada vez 'vale' menos o que ni tan siquiera aguantan la inflación, con el objetivo de disuadir a las gentes de que en estos tiempos en los que se avecinan grandes tormentas, se acerquen al verdadero dinero. Pero las tormentas traerán consigo vientos fuertes y terminarán arrasando con el falso castillo, un castillo que finalmente se descubrirá, para los que aún no lo sabían, que era de naipes.



Ta quedao poético, chico.


----------



## cdametalero (9 Ago 2021)

Mira que os gusta acostaros tarde mirando la cotización...
Yo también aproveché con algunas cosillas que tenía ente ceja y ceja 
Saludos compañero



sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Anoche por debajo de 23€ en goldsilver.be, viendo la película en directo y en exclusiva.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Ago 2021)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Madre mía estáis viendo la apertura asiática? Ha llegado a perder -8% (18,80€) por unos instantes. Clavaito a lo que comentaba @Daviot en su hilo. Pero ha llegado más rápido de lo esperado y falta la apertura europea y luego la gUSAna. Vamos que se igual termina dejando -20% entre hoy y mañana .



Meanwhile....









Telegram: Instant View







t.me














Russia’s foreign exchange reserves grow by more than $9 billion in July


Russia’s gold and foreign currency holdings grew by more than 1.5% last month and amounted to $601 billion, according to the latest data published by the country’s central bank.




www.rt.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2021)

TT....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Ago 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> TT....


----------



## L'omertá (9 Ago 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2021)

¿?








Flash crash en el oro y la plata: resumen de una madrugada de infarto con 3.000 órdenes en un minuto


Negociación y, por tanto, liquidez, en mínimos del año. Un buen número de órdenes de venta automáticas de protección (stops) de beneficios o para limitar pérdidas. Inversores asiáticos que llegan con desfase horario, tarde, a las noticias del viernes. Y un gobernador de la Fed que pone palabras...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2021)

__





Bolsamania - La web de la bolsa y los mercados de valores - Bolsamania.com


Bolsamania Portal financiero que le ofrece la informacion mas actualizada acerca del mundo bursatil cotizaciones en tiempo real analisis noticias




www.bolsamania.com





Recuerdo que hace un año era al revés, el oro y la plata subían un poco en la noche del domingo y se equilibraban el lunes. ¿Puede significar que hace un año los Chinos estaban comprando y que, ahora, faltos de liquidez, están vendiendo, y al revés que occidente estaba vendiendo y ahora comprando? ¿Un flujo de occidente a oriente el año pasado y de oriente a occidente ahora?


----------



## Novatohimbersor (9 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tan falta de liquidez está China? 
Diría que ni China ni Rusia están vendiendo un gramo.


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2021)

Me refería a los inversores chinos, no a China país. Con la nueva regulación muchos inversores chinos han perdido mucho dinero


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Lleva ocurriendo muchas semanas, los lunes de madrugada (española) pega un bajón para luego recuperarse sólo que está semana a sido más profundo. ¿Alguien sabe si esos bajones se reflejan en las tiendas? Esta mañana la plata más barata a 24,07



Difícil que lo reflejen tan a corto plazo. Yo pienso que si no hay un desplome fuerte de cojones, la plata no la vamos a comprar por debajo de 22 en mucho tiempo. Otra cosa es que "cunda el pánico" y muchos de los que descubrieron los MP en Enero con lo del WSB duden y vendan. Pero lo lógico es que no reflejen precios bajos en un tiempo.


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ago 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> si razón no te quito, nada nuevo bajo el sol, es más de lo mismo, pero no dejo de sorprenderme, es superior a mi ver tanta podredumbre y manipulación. Porque nosotros nos enteramos, nos damos cuenta de la subidas de precios encubiertas no reflejadas por el ipc, impuestos directos e indirectos varios, pérdida del poder adquisitivo...en fin nada nuevo, pero veo estos desmadres y alucino



El problema es que en mayor o menor medida, casi todos lo que estamos por aquí de una manera normal, compartimos un relato que en lo fundamental es correcto, en mi opinión. Y cuando vemos que la plata cae, joder, nos volvemos locos con la manipulación y demás vainas. Pero no nos damos cuenta que la llamada manipulación es parte del cotarro. Un ejemplo sencillito...... la inflación por las nubes y los rendimientos del bono usano a 10y no se disparan ????? Venga coño !!! El rendimiento del Bono Alemán a 10 años ha caído este año un 400% después de estar casi a 0. Manipulación hay a diestro y siniestro. Nosotros vemos la que nos afecta más de cerca, claro está.

La semana pasada asistimos a los datos de empleo usanos. Esta semana toca el IPC. Lo que ocurra con el precio de los MP el jueves y el viernes no lo sabe ni Dios. Y da igual lo que digan los datos de IPC porque este año ya hemos asistido a una cosa y la contraria. El mercado lo mueven los que tienen pasta. Y esa gente hace lo que tiene que hacer para ganar. Con el físico no es tan sencillo, poque la oferta y la demanda siempre han funcionado mejor. Pero indirectamente si se afectan de los precios del papel.

El problema lo tenemos con los mal llamados reguladores y mucho más con los gobiernos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2021)

Sip, mientras tanto en Inglaterra y próximamente en sus mejores supermercados:




__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.es




Vamos a ser ricos y no vamos a tener ni para comer


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




No se de que me suena (cambiando cripto por oro):
“The critical thing," the Barrick CEO notes, "is that *you can't just create value... and what you are really buying [with crypto] is energy."*


----------



## FranMen (9 Ago 2021)

Ideas tontas al calor del insomnio veraniego:
Al igual que el coronavirus sería el chivo expiatorio para detener la economía y reducir el consumo de petróleo (con mediano éxito), un grupo de perversos hackers serían los responsables del great reset, probablemente esos “malvados” ya existan como ocurre con el coronavirus y, al igual que a este, se les ponga la alfombra roja para que hagan de las suyas y así poder culparlos del hundimiento del fiat.


----------



## IvanRios (9 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ideas tontas al calor del insomnio veraniego:
> Al igual que el coronavirus sería el chivo expiatorio para detener la economía y reducir el consumo de petróleo (con mediano éxito), un grupo de perversos hackers serían los responsables del great reset, probablemente esos “malvados” ya existan como ocurre con el coronavirus y, al igual que a este, se les ponga la alfombra roja para que hagan de las suyas y así poder culparlos del hundimiento del fiat.



Lo de un cyber ataque mundial es algo de lo que la mafia económica mundial viene 'advirtiendo' como un posible, así que habría posibilidades serias de que pasara.
*El Foro Económico Mundial advierte ahora de un posible ciberataque que conduciría al colapso del sistema financiero global*


----------



## FranMen (10 Ago 2021)

Más explicaciones:








El oro y la plata caen hasta mínimos de meses tras un informe laboral en EE.UU.


Los inversores esperan el endurecimiento de la política monetaria de la Reserva Federal.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## MIP (10 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Más explicaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explicaciones de expectativas falsas, ya que ningún banco central podrá endurecer la política monetaria (subir tipos) sin que se desplome toda la economía por la montaña de deuda que acumula. 

Tiene que haber otra explicación que no se nos revela, porque no creo que los analistas de todo el mundo sean tan estúpidos.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ago 2021)

Igual que han lanzado virus de labiratorio y planes de control y represión asociados (y seguirán por ese camino), lanzarán ciberataques.
Banderas falsas y manipulaciones, como siempre, pero cada vez más serán la herramienta utilizada.

El culpable tiene que ser "otro" (terroristas, cambio climático, virus, hackers, recursos, capitalismo, comunismo, población mundial, racismo,....) para que no puedan acusar ni responsabilizar a los verdaderos culpables.

Pero son tan malos que cualquiera puede ver estos montajes y manipulaciones.

Está todo manipulado, intervenido corruptamente.
Vivimos en un paripé continuo, que da para vivir bien en muchas partes y no tan bien en otras.
De los 8000 millones, varios miles viven en la puta miseria y no les importan a nadie, mucho menos a los políticos, que tanto se llenan la boca con el pueblo, y a sus jefes. Otros miles viven regular. Un cero coma lo tienen todo.

El tiempo lo dirá, pero el tren de vida que se ha llevado hasta ahora, incluyendo el bestial gasto militar y uso de recursos, consumo de recursos especialmente petróleo, etc. llega a vía muerta.
Habrá que dejarlo ahí, para el recuerdo, y cambiar a otro "lo que sea", que pueda funcionar medianamente durante otra etapa.

Se habla de reducir la población, no lo descarto para nada, ya que no hay muchas alternativas y menos en la mente de los que tienen el poder.

Ahora estamos en plena plandemia, virus, medidas de miedo, "vacunas", etc. La economía pendiente de un resfriado... Seguimos mirando el paisaje por la ventana. Se oye una voz ahí delante...parece que dice ... Más madera! Más madera!


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (10 Ago 2021)

Yo no quiero ser pajaro de mal aguero, pero me parece que lo que estan adelantado es el "efecto" de las vacunas a partir de septiembre....


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es cierto que hay mucho fiat que no sabe dónde esconderse, especialmente el de gente que ha hecho mucha pasta, mås o menos suciamente, y que no tienen claro por dónde les van a venir. Entonces, diversifican y le meten también a cristos, por lo que pueda pasar. Otra parte es especuladora.

Si tuviera que comparar las cristos con algo, quizás sería una batería de litio. Tiene unos costes materiales y otros energéticos, almacena esa energía y ese es su valor para el mañana.
Es moderna, tiene buena pinta, parece que funciona.
El problema será cuando pasado un tiempo, esa batería no rinda lo esperado y finalmente acabe en un vertedero, arrastrando con ella costes y beneficios, tiempo, sueños y lágrimas.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ago 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Yo no quiero ser pajaro de mal aguero, pero me parece que lo que estan adelantado es el "efecto" de las vacunas a partir de septiembre....



Creo que será en octubre


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (10 Ago 2021)

Siempre es en octubre....


----------



## FranMen (10 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es cierto que hay mucho fiat que no sabe dónde esconderse, especialmente el de gente que ha hecho mucha pasta, mås o menos suciamente, y que no tienen claro por dónde les van a venir. Entonces, diversifican y le meten también a cristos, por lo que pueda pasar. Otra parte es especuladora.
> 
> Si tuviera que comparar las cristos con algo, quizás sería una batería de litio. Tiene unos costes materiales y otros energéticos, almacena esa energía y ese es su valor para el mañana.
> Es moderna, tiene buena pinta, parece que funciona.
> El problema será cuando pasado un tiempo, esa batería no rinda lo esperado y finalmente acabe en un vertedero, arrastrando con ella costes y beneficios, tiempo, sueños y lágrimas.



Yo pienso que es peor: es como salir a dar una vuelta a quemar neumáticos, has gastado gasolina, te has divertido pero al final has consumido gasolina sin ningún resultado


----------



## estupeharto (10 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo pienso que es peor: es como salir a dar una vuelta a quemar neumáticos, has gastado gasolina, te has divertido pero al final has consumido gasolina sin ningún resultado



Hay una relación entre la energía consumida y la robustez del blockchain. Por eso lo de la batería.
De litio porque es tecnología reciente. 
Acumula durante un tiempo, se carga y descarga. Dura un tiempo. Hay cierto paralelismo de "esperanza" con lo eléctrico, que nos va a resolver los problemas.
Pero finalmente, lo más probable es que acabe muriendo, arrastrando a muchos a pérdidas.


----------



## Tolagu (10 Ago 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Explicaciones de expectativas falsas, ya que ningún banco central podrá endurecer la política monetaria (subir tipos) sin que se desplome toda la economía por la montaña de deuda que acumula.
> 
> Tiene que haber otra explicación que no se nos revela, porque no creo que los analistas de todo el mundo sean tan estúpidos.



El problema es que hay pocos ANALISTAS con mayúsuculas y muchos analistos que explican las cosas a toro pasado. Se produce un evento cualquiera y una miriada de analistos nos lo explican. Y da lo mismo que un dato de IPC (por poner un ejemplo) provoque un alza en el oro, porque el mismo dato unos meses después puede provocar una caida. Y en ambos casos, los analistos lo van a explicar.


----------



## dmb001 (10 Ago 2021)

Alguien apuntó no sé si en este hilo o en el otro, que hoy los MP son más activos especulativos que otra cosa; ni reserva de valor, ni colchón contra la inflación, ni plan de jubilación ni nada, básicamente un producto especulativo más y en eso están los bancos como suelen hacer en esta época del año. 

Si le sumamos que las cryptos distorsionan la visión general como nuevo super activo especulativo de moda y la acumulación de oro por parte de Rusia y China cuyo precio a EEUU no le conviene que se dispare, al final tenemos una ensalada más indigesta que la César. No hay Dios que se aclare hacia dónde tirará.

Suerte tienen los comerciantes del apretón de la plata y de la legión de compradores de oro a buen precio porque el inversor particular no sabe para dónde tirar. Yo de ellos no miraría a ningún utuber ni ningún análisis técnico porque te quedas igual.


----------



## IvanRios (10 Ago 2021)

*Los mass media anuncian el fin del crecimiento económico y la implementación del nuevo modelo: el DECRECIMIENTO*

Se introduce ya en los mass media o mass mierda como la Secta el discurso de las élites y de gente como Antonio Turiel, Carlos Taibo, etc (es el mismo discurso, independiente de si se ajusta más o menos a la realidad), discurso que afirma que ya no serà posible crecer económicamente y que por tanto urge cambiar todo el sistema y el modelo de producción y consumo hasta alcanzar la nueva realidad económica y social, que no es sino el *decrecimiento*.

Que el modelo económico basado en un continuo crecimiento económico ha caducado y que ahora es necesario decrecer, y que la producción y el consumo ya no es sostenible y que el PIB dejará de ser el indicador de la riqueza de un país.


Lo que se nos está anunciando casi que de forma oficial es un cambio absoluto de paradigma y el hambre y la miseria.

Definición en wikipedia:

*Decrecimiento*


El *decrecimiento* es una corriente de pensamiento político, económico y social favorable a la disminución regular controlada de la producción económica, con el objetivo de establecer una nueva relación de equilibrio entre el ser humano y la naturaleza, pero también entre los propios seres humanos entre sí.[1]
Rechaza el objetivo de crecimiento económico en sí del liberalismo y el productivismo;[2] en palabras de Serge Latouche:



> "La consigna del decrecimiento tiene especialmente como meta, insistir fuertemente en abandonar el objetivo del crecimiento por el crecimiento mismo, [...] En todo rigor, convendría más referirse a "acrecimiento", tal como por ejemplo aludimos al "ateísmo"".[3]



Por ello también se suelen denominar "objetores de crecimiento". La corriente de pensamiento también se denomina _decrecentismo_.[4]
La investigación se inscribe en un movimiento más amplio de reflexión sobre la bioeconomía y el postdesarrollo, el cual implicaría un cambio radical de sistema. El decrecimiento tiene dos partes: (A) una parte ecológica y una de (B) justicia social. En primer lugar, el decrecimiento quiere reducir el uso excesivo de los recursos y energía (especialmente en los países más ricos del planeta). Durante este proceso se pretende también reducir la desigualdad y dar acceso a la población a los instrumentos necesarios para poder vivir largas y saludables vidas[5]. Los decrecentistas entienden que el crecimiento perpetuo tiene fundamentos colonialistas por los cuales el Sur Global se mantiene pobre y endeudado para que los países del norte puedan obtener sus recursos y seguir creciendo[6]. Así, no se puede aspirar a un mundo decrecentista sin reconocer previamente las desigualdades entre el norte y el sur del planeta, entendiéndolas como los frutos de un sistema capitalista y colonial donde los países del norte tienen una posición privilegiada ilícita [7].

Muchas organizaciones por el decrecimiento han adoptado como logo el caracol, en referencia a las palabras de Iván Illich sobre la "Lógica del Caracol".[n. 1]
La conservación del medio ambiente, afirman, no es posible sin reducir la producción económica que sería la responsable de la reducción de los recursos naturales y la destrucción del medio que genera, que actualmente estaría por encima de la capacidad de regeneración natural del planeta. Además, también cuestiona la capacidad del modelo de vida moderno para producir bienestar. Por estas causas se oponen al desarrollo sostenible. El reto estaría en _vivir mejor con menos_.[8]
Los partidarios del decrecimiento proponen una disminución del consumo y la producción controlada y racional, permitiendo respetar el clima, los ecosistemas y los propios seres humanos. Esta transición se realizaría mediante la aplicación de principios más adecuados a una situación de recursos limitados: escala reducida, relocalización, eficiencia, cooperación, autoproducción (e intercambio), durabilidad y sobriedad. En definitiva, y tomando asimismo como base la simplicidad voluntaria, buscan reconsiderar los conceptos de poder adquisitivo y nivel de vida. De no actuar razonadamente, opinan generalmente que se llegaría a una situación de decrecimiento forzado debido a esa falta de recursos: «y si no decrecemos, mi pronóstico es el siguiente, en virtud de un proyecto racional, mesurado y consciente, acabaremos por decrecer de resultas del hundimiento sin fondo del capitalismo


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Los mass media anuncian el fin del crecimiento económico y la implementación del nuevo modelo: el DECRECIMIENTO*
> 
> Se introduce ya en los mass media o mass mierda como la Secta el discurso de las élites y de gente como Antonio Turiel, Carlos Taibo, etc (es el mismo discurso, independiente de si se ajusta más o menos a la realidad), discurso que afirma que ya no serà posible crecer económicamente y que por tanto urge cambiar todo el sistema y el modelo de producción y consumo hasta alcanzar la nueva realidad económica y social, que no es sino el *decrecimiento*.
> 
> ...



Decrecimiento, alias "pauperización".


----------



## Grecorio (10 Ago 2021)

No tendrás nada y serás feliz.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Ago 2021)

__





El mar de liquidez que inunda EEUU hace saltar las alarmas sobre la estabilidad financiera - elEconomista.es






www.eleconomista.es





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Decrecimiento, alias "pauperización".



Alias "destrucción creativa" , en ello están


----------



## Tolagu (10 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojito con estos dos:


----------



## FranMen (10 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Los mass media anuncian el fin del crecimiento económico y la implementación del nuevo modelo: el DECRECIMIENTO*
> 
> Se introduce ya en los mass media o mass mierda como la Secta el discurso de las élites y de gente como Antonio Turiel, Carlos Taibo, etc (es el mismo discurso, independiente de si se ajusta más o menos a la realidad), discurso que afirma que ya no serà posible crecer económicamente y que por tanto urge cambiar todo el sistema y el modelo de producción y consumo hasta alcanzar la nueva realidad económica y social, que no es sino el *decrecimiento*.
> 
> ...











Los límites del crecimiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




Nada menos que 1972


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Alias "destrucción creativa" , en ello están



Sólo que gobiernos y arrasando economías y tecnologías eficientes para imponer sus planes pauperizadores y mierda verde es justo lo contrario del concepto schumpeteriano.


----------



## IvanRios (10 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Los límites del crecimiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Y ahí empezó todo', hasta que finalmente han decidido actuar con la plandemia.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Ago 2021)

No me gusta llamarles "la élite" porque de élite no tienen nada.
Prefiero por ejemplo referirme a ellos como los que tienen el poder en la sombra
Y esto es lo que esta gente piensa y dice:
"Decrecimiento hoy no, mañaana"
"Para nosotros noo, para el resto"

El día que lo veamos con hechos en lugar de buenas palabras, entonces estaré de acuerdo y les miraré a la cara. 
Mientras tanto siguen siendo mierda que nos trata como a mierda.


----------



## jkaza (11 Ago 2021)

Y cuál podría ser el soporte de los metales?


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Ago 2021)

He visto la mitad.

Relaciona la bajada con la creacion de 650 Billones de "derechos de giro" en el Banco Internacional de Pagos.

Perono lo acabo de entender si hay más money circulando los mp deberían subir, no?
No entiendo porqué bajan


----------



## jkaza (11 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Aun no lo he visto
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Resumen de lo que dice Mrs. Doubtfire, plz.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> He visto la mitad.
> 
> Relaciona la bajada con la creacion de 650 Billones de "derechos de giro" en el Banco Internacional de Pagos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es por la forma que llega ese exceso de circulante a la calle.
Al llegar mediante crédito fuerza al alza por presión de demanda lo que se puede comprar a crédito o cuyo destino es motivado por un crédito, como ser inmuebles, elementos industriales y objetos de consumo.
La liquidez si se refleja en créditos hipotecarios blandos, facilita la compra de inmuebles y siempre es necesario un aporte importante de ahorros para efectuar la compra, lo que puede hacer necesario monetizar ahorros previamente volcados en oro.
Nadie compra oro a crédito ni se apalanca para hacerlo probablemente por no tener capacidad de renta ni ser práctica su venta (hablo de físico, si es papel no lo considero como metal), aunque sí es común apalancarse incluso para acciones o elementos que si renten, que con la cuenta de la abuela de x % de renta menos x % de intereses obtengo una plusvalía.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Ago 2021)

Nos minus valoran jo jo










Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xenomorfo (12 Ago 2021)

*Fíat: 50 años de dinero engañabobos*


El 15 de agosto se cumplen 50 años de que el gobierno de Estados Unidos decretó el cierre “temporal” de la ventanilla de cambio de 35 dólares por una onza de oro. Esa acción marcó el inicio del abandono definitivo del patrón oro, para dar paso de facto a un “patrón dólar”, dinero fíat sin respaldo real de valor, caracterizado principalmente por la creación ilimitada de dinero y crédito. Con ello inició el ciclo inflacionario más grande y prolongado que haya existido, en el que aún nos encontramos.
Era el año de 1971, y el presidente norteamericano Richard Nixon tenía enfrente una disyuntiva: mantener el sistema monetario heredado desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial – y emanado de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods- o abandonarlo. Cualquier decisión que tomara tendría graves efectos en la economía de su país y del mundo por ser el dólar la divisa central del sistema monetario.
Los crecientes déficits fiscales y de balanza de pagos presionaban la inflación al alza y habían puesto a la Unión Americana en una posición de debilidad frente al exterior, pues las naciones que acumulaban superávits comerciales con ella habían comenzado a redimir sus dólares para exigir a cambio la entrega del oro que lo “respaldaba” a la tasa de 35 dólar por onza troy.
La situación era insostenible. 
El sistema de Bretton Woods estaba basado en tipos de cambio estables, y en caso de desbalance comercial, los saldos quedarían compensados en oro. El problema es que dichos equilibrios no sólo no existieron, sino que los crecientes déficits estadounidenses para financiar la guerra de Vietnam y los programas gubernamentales se acumulaban sin cesar. 
Esto puso en grave peligro la supremacía del dólar como divisa de reserva. Y es que, ¿quién quiere quedarse con la moneda de un país que emite más billetes de los que tiene respaldados, y que tarde o temprano no podrá pagar en oro, como fue prometido? Eso fue lo que ocurrió.
El gobierno estadounidense conocía -y sigue conociendo- la regla dorada: *“quien tiene el oro, pone las reglas”. *Quedarse sin oro no era opción.
El problema es que el gran vencedor de la gran guerra, el máximo tenedor global de reservas áureas después de la misma se estaba quedando sin el metal precioso. La sangría de lingotes por los países que optaron por redimir sus billetes verdes, era imparable.
El manotazo en la mesa lo dio Nixon. La decisión estaba tomada: en vez de devaluar al dólar – con todos los costos económicos y políticos que ello implicaba por mantener el sistema de Bretton Woods-, se cerraría la “ventana” de conversión de dólares por oro, lo que de hecho, constituyó un “default” del gobierno norteamericano al incumplir con su promesa de pago en metal a los países que así lo solicitaran.
El abandono del patrón oro por parte de la potencia triunfante del hemisferio occidental, era una sentencia de muerte para el dinero convertible, y al mismo tiempo, constituía el banderazo de salida para un megaciclo inflacionario incontenible, caracterizado como ya decíamos, por la permanente expansión monetaria (creación de dinero “de la nada”, sin respaldo más allá de la deuda del país emisor) y por crisis cíclicas cada vez de mayor gravedad.

*Guillermo Barba agosto 11, 2021 *


----------



## Xenomorfo (12 Ago 2021)

*El oro: dinero real y “termómetro” de la devaluación del dinero fíat*



Cinco décadas después y con un oro desmonetizado, el precio de este sigue constituyendo el mejor “termómetro” de la devaluación del dinero.
Para entender por qué esto es así debemos recordar que el oro no fue impuesto, sino elegido de manera espontánea por los participantes en el mercado como la mejor forma de dinero. Esto ha ocurrido tanto en los mismos sitios en diferentes momentos, como al mismo tiempo en distintos lugares a lo largo de la historia.
Dinero es aquella mercancía que en un lugar y momento determinados juega el rol de intermediario general en los intercambios comerciales. Debido a ello mercancías tan diversas como la sal, el ganado, las conchas de mar, los granos de cacao y hasta las hojas de té, entre muchas otras, han fungido como tal.
Sin embargo, hay un producto que en todos los casos ha sido siempre el destino final de este continuo proceso de discriminación entre mercancías que ocupan el rol de intermediario general: el oro.
No fue ningún gobernante, ninguna ley o decreto lo que por decisión unilateral impuso al oro como: reitero, fue un proceso espontáneo de mercado el que propició que los propios comerciantes lo coronaran en el trono monetario. 
Por sus características físicas -como su maleabilidad, la posibilidad de estandarizarlo y dividirlo en partes idénticas, su incorruptibilidad y brillo- resultó ser siempre la mejor mercancía para tan importante rol-. Eso, sin mencionar el misticismo que siempre ha rodeado la relación entre los seres humanos y el oro desde tiempos inmemoriales.
No hay por ello ninguna otra mercancía más valiosa para las personas, que el rey de los metales.
Esto queda demostrado también objetivamente al observar que el oro es la mercancía con la relación más alta entre existencias y producción, lo que se conoce como la ratio (razón) “stock to flow”. Esta proporción nos ayuda a saber cuánta oferta adicional de una mercancía ingresa al mercado cada año respecto de los inventarios existentes. Cuanto mayor sea la relación “stock to flow” menor cantidad de nueva oferta ingresará al mercado en relación con la oferta total. 
Dicho con otras palabras: *cada día hay más y más oro sobre la superficie de la Tierra.* 
Debido a su gran valor y propiedades físicas, el oro no se tira, no se quema ni se consume, por lo que sus existencias (inventarios) van siempre en aumento. Cada gramo de oro que se produce pasa a acumularse básicamente en alguna de estas tres formas: como joyería, medalla, moneda o lingote.
Esto tira por la borda la creencia de que el oro es valioso porque es “escaso”, pues en realidad es muy abundante, pero a pesar de ello, *hay siempre un todavía mayor e insaciable apetito de las personas por poseerlo*. 
El “hambre” de oro no conoce límites, como tampoco suele haberlos a la cantidad de dinero que una persona quiere tener. No importa cuánto oro haya, siempre es insuficiente en términos de su demanda.
Con la explicación anterior podrá entenderse mejor cómo y por qué el oro fue elegido como el “rey” de los dineros, pero también, por qué por las mismas razones hoy en día sigue siendo la “vara de medición” del valor. 
Su desmonetización fue un acto político que, en lo económico, no puede quitarle lo que la libre acción de las personas en el mercado le sigue otorgando.
No sorprende entonces que el dinero fíat, una mercancía que se produce de manera ilimitada – y gracias a la tecnología mucho más rápido que nunca-, padezca de una enfermedad devaluatoria crónica reflejada en la tendencia ascendente del precio del oro en el largo plazo. 
De los 35 dólares que costaba hace 50 años una onza, hoy cotiza en más de 1,700 dólares, pero su máximo histórico alcanzado en agosto de 2020 lo disparó a más de 2,074 dólares por onza. Ese récord volverá a quedar rebasado en cuestión de tiempo.
La carrera del precio del oro será siempre ascendente en un sistema de dinero fíat, que necesita de una creación exponencial continua de billetes para subsistir.
Es así como en general, vestida de inflación, *la devaluación del dinero se disfraza para acostumbrar a las personas a un fraude que pasa frente a sus ojos, pero que pocos pueden ver.*
A causa del dinero fíat – la *estafa engañabobos más grande jamás creada-, los gobiernos y bancos centrales meten mano a los bolsillos de todos, nos roban poder adquisitivo y se lo gastan antes de que pierda más valor. *
En cambio, los más desfavorecidos, aquellos que se encuentran más alejados del círculo de poder gubernamental y bancario, tienen que esforzarse trabajando cada vez más duro para ganar ingresos que a diario valen menos, muchos de ellos sin saber, que en el oro tendrían la “vacuna” perfecta contra una enfermedad con muchas más víctimas que la propia Covid-19.

*Guillermo Barba* agosto 11, 2021


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> *El oro: dinero real y “termómetro” de la devaluación del dinero fíat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es el termómetro del dinero FIAT, ahora se está apreciando el FIAT porque el oro está en caída libre....
Obviamente la frase no es un axioma válido financieramente, ya que si hay emisión el FIAT emitido debería de contener todo el valor y prorratear, cosa que el oro no refleja subiendo su valor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2021)

Crash oro 

Manipulación? Oportunidad?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> *Fíat: 50 años de dinero engañabobos*
> 
> 
> El 15 de agosto se cumplen 50 años de que el gobierno de Estados Unidos decretó el cierre “temporal” de la ventanilla de cambio de 35 dólares por una onza de oro. Esa acción marcó el inicio del abandono definitivo del patrón oro, para dar paso de facto a un “patrón dólar”, dinero fíat sin respaldo real de valor, caracterizado principalmente por la creación ilimitada de dinero y crédito. Con ello inició el ciclo inflacionario más grande y prolongado que haya existido, en el que aún nos encontramos.
> ...



A decir verdad Nixon sólo puso fin al patrón divisa oro, que hacía la divisa convertible sólo para bancos centrales.

El patrón oro se acabó en 1914.

Y no dejaba de ser un invento de bancos centrales para hunidr a la plata y a sus tenedores. El CRIMEN del 73: el gran robo de la desmonetización de la plata en EEUU

Lo que imperó toda la Historia fue el polimetalismo


----------



## FranMen (13 Ago 2021)

Los grandes tenedores de oro 
Muchas gracias por el análisis, varias dudas:
De verdad las tiendas físicas bajaron el precio? 
Yo al principio pensé que era porque los inversores chinos necesitaban liquidez después de las regulaciones del gobierno y consecuente bajada de la bolsa China, algo así como lo que pasó a nivel mundial el año pasado, pero me parece más interesante tu explicación
Llevo viendo este movimiento desde hace bastantes semanas pero está ha sido multiplicada ¿estaban testando soportes? Me llamaba la atención porque el año pasado era al revés, en la apertura asiática subía para luego equilibrarse


----------



## Xenomorfo (13 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A decir verdad Nixon sólo puso fin al patrón divisa oro, que hacía la divisa convertible sólo para bancos centrales.
> 
> El patrón oro se acabó en 1914.
> 
> ...



Patrón oro, patrón dólar-oro llámalo como quieras, es la última vez que una divisa asegura a su receptor su cambio por una cantidad de oro estipulada. 

Lo que existió antes era una situación más compleja. Y en tiempos de crisis, un gobierno podía suspender la convertibilidad de la moneda.





__





Patrón oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Xenomorfo (13 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 741657
> 
> Los grandes tenedores de oro
> Muchas gracias por el análisis, varias dudas:
> ...



En tiendas más en la plata, que en el oro, pero tampoco curiosee mucho. Si hay desplome la tienda aguanta un tiempo a ver que pasa, supongo que es lo más lógico. En piezas numismáticas, no se nota nada, las pujas que estaba siguiendo bastante altas, pero ese es otro mundo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Patrón oro, patrón dólar-oro llámalo como quieras, es la última vez que una divisa asegura a su receptor su cambio por una cantidad de oro estipulada.
> 
> Lo que existió antes era una situación más compleja. Y en tiempos de crisis, un gobierno podía suspender la convertibilidad de la moneda.
> 
> ...



Pero es que en el patrón-divisa-oro justamente NO se cambiaba. Sólo bancos centrales. Los franceses se pusieron farrucos reclamando horo a cambio de sus dólares y Nixon les cerró la ventanilla.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pero es que en el patrón-divisa-oro justamente NO se cambiaba. Sólo bancos centrales. Los franceses se pusieron farrucos reclamando horo a cambio de sus dólares y Nixon les cerró la ventanilla.



Me parece, y es solo una opinión, que EEUU llevaba unos cuantos años emitiendo dólares muy por encima de los que podía respaldar con oro. Vamos, que tenía bastante menos oro del que debía.


----------



## Xenomorfo (13 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pero es que en el patrón-divisa-oro justamente NO se cambiaba. Sólo bancos centrales. Los franceses se pusieron farrucos reclamando horo a cambio de sus dólares y Nixon les cerró la ventanilla.



Ya lo entiendo. Pero la Libra al ser moneda del Imperio Brítánico, gozaba de confianza y sus ciudadanos no pedian oro por sus billetes, en España que no teníamos patrón oro la gente preferia guardar las pesetas de oro a los billetes de 10000 pesetas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Me parece, y es solo una opinión, que EEUU llevaba unos cuantos años emitiendo dólares muy por encima de los que podía respaldar con oro. Vamos, que tenía bastante menos oro del que debía.



El privilegio de poseer la divisa de referencia internacional significa que exportas la inflación y disfrutas de sus beneficios sin sufrir en toda su crudeza las consecuencias negativas (y aún así sólo hay que ver la pérdida de poder adquisitivo del dolar)

The Monetary Sin of the West | Jacques Rueff


----------



## Xenomorfo (13 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Me parece, y es solo una opinión, que EEUU llevaba unos cuantos años emitiendo dólares muy por encima de los que podía respaldar con oro. Vamos, que tenía bastante menos oro del que debía.



Claro cuando abandonan la convertivilidad dólar-oro era por que no podian sostener el sistema.


----------



## Xenomorfo (13 Ago 2021)

Si en 1971-3 el oro pasó de US$ 35 la onza a valer US$ 850 en 1980, eso significa que el dólar perdió, en ese período, el 90% de su valor.


----------



## Xenomorfo (14 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si es el termómetro del dinero FIAT, ahora se está apreciando el FIAT porque el oro está en caída libre....
> Obviamente la frase no es un axioma válido financieramente, ya que si hay emisión el FIAT emitido debería de contener todo el valor y prorratear, cosa que el oro no refleja subiendo su valor.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Bueno, una cosa es especular en el mercado del oro y otra entender el papel del oro en la historia de la economía. Las dos cosas complicadas.

Después de 50 años de la inconvertibilidad del dólar al oro, este no ha desaparecido de la escena monetaria.

El oro no se usa como moneda pero sigue siendo un medio de atesoramiento y encarnación de valor(es reserva última de valor), en el sistema monetario internacional.

Su principal uso es conservar valor. Los propios directores de los bancos centrales han reconocido que es necesario tener reservas de oro porque después de todo” es el único activo que no es pasivo de ningún gobierno”.

Por eso los bancos centrales, a raíz de la crisis de 2008, empezaron a acumular oro.

Recordaron la lección de los 60´s, cuando Europa y Japón, acumularon grandes stocks de dólares, que equivalían a 35 US$ la onza de oro y al desaparecer la convertibilidad del $ al oro les supuso fuertes pérdidas.

Muchos traders buscan encontrar, los motivos por los que el oro varía su precio, que si el precio de los bonos, tipos interés, precio del dólar, inflación….

En el corto plazo, complicado saberlo.

Es un activo distinto al resto al seguir teniendo un rol monetario, por ello un dólar fuerte y con confianza si puede tener relación. Al ser una reserva de valor, es un activo que permanece atesorado en su mayor parte, por ello fluctuaciones en su atesoramiento y des atesoramiento, podrían explicar variaciones en la cotización.

En el periodo 2002-2005 el oro tuvo un movimiento de unos 100 dólares.

En este reportaje de 2004, se especula con las múltiples causas del movimiento del oro y si era algo pasajero. La verdad, quitando algunas cosillas se podría publicar hoy, en cualquier página económica.

TODO LO QUE NECESITA SABER SOBRE EL ORO

Pero reflexionando sobre el oro como reserva de valor y las devaluaciones.

Y dado que el dinero mide nuestro trabajo y es lo que recibimos por ello para subsistir.

Según los datos la época de 1998-2011 es de estancamiento salarial y la etapa de 2012-2017 de desplome de los salarios.

El precio de la onza en 2001-2002 rondaría los 300 euros. Lo que para el sueldo de un mileurista eran unas 3-4 onzas oro.

El precio de la onza hoy pongamos que está en 1520 euros, un mileurista se quedaría con un sueldo de ¾ onza.

Ahora, como sabemos en 20 años los salarios del trabajador bajo-medio ha subido muy poco, por lo que un mileurista apenas habrá llegado a los 1200-1500 euros.
Los salarios en España durante el último medio siglo (II)
El PIB aún no alegra los sueldos: no han subido ni un 1% en los últimos cuatro añosl

Esto medido en oro, significa que pasas de cobrar 4 onzas al mes a 1.

Medido en oro una pérdida de unos 4500 euros-oro al mes.

¿Preferís cobrar el sueldo actualizado o las 4 onzas al mes?

¿Es una devaluación monetaria?

¿Es un empobrecimiento de los trabajadores?

¿Es el oro el que se ha disparado de precio?

¿Es inflación encubierta?

¿Es el oro el que mantiene su valor y lo demás se deprecia?

O puede que sea un poco de todo o de todo un poco.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Bueno, una cosa es especular en el mercado del oro y otra entender el papel del oro en la historia de la economía. Las dos cosas complicadas.
> 
> Después de 50 años de la inconvertibilidad del dólar al oro, este no ha desaparecido de la escena monetaria.
> 
> ...



En una conclusión más breve, no confunda el trabajo como concepto de física con el trabajo humano que cada vez tiene menos valor por la robotizacion y la IA, ya que el trabajo se está desplazando a estos instrumentos. Contrastar con PIB es bastante más equilibrado, o con valor inmobiliario que no es sustituible.
El oro está sufriendo el mismo proceso que la sal, que en su dia también fue depósito final de valor, hasta el punto que está siendo sustituido por el producto de una entelequia como es el BTC. Obviamente es un proceso lento y no de un año y siempre tendrá valor, igual que la sal ya que es un commodity útil.




__





La sal como moneda | Blog de Sal Roca - Proveedor de Sal


La sal como moneda en el pasado, al igual que otros materiales o cosas usadas como moneda de cambio. Del uso de la sal como pago viene la palabra salario.



blog.salroca.es




Los fenicios fueron los reyes del comercio gracias a la sal, y hablar de oro hoy es como en la era de las neveras hablar de la sal.
Pero es comprensible que haya gente que se resista a aceptarlo, como en su día habrán hablado maravillas de la sal los que su subsistencia dependía de que los demás se creyeran que era mejor que las neveras.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Ago 2021)

La sal era dinero, no moneda. Hay que empezar a diferenciar conceptos.

Está bien que incluso los keynecios descubran el origen cataláctico del dinero. Hay bienes más mercables que otros, y por sus cualidades superiores como depósito de valor, unidad de cuenta y medio de cambio se convierten en dinero. Por eso los MPs son el dinero por excelencia.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No te cansas de decir gilipolleces macho? En tu cabeza tienen sentido?



Buen argumento, me has convencido.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ago 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/preparen-la-vaselina-china-dejara-14-21dias-los-barcos-en-cuarentena.1598570/&share_tid=1598570&share_fid=6084&share_type=t&link_source=app



Se va a liar

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forcopula (14 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/preparen-la-vaselina-china-dejara-14-21dias-los-barcos-en-cuarentena.1598570/&share_tid=1598570&share_fid=6084&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me tira el link


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/preparen-la-vaselina-china-dejara-14-21dias-los-barcos-en-cuarentena.1598570/&share_tid=1598570&share_fid=6084&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se está liando con los contenedores desde hace un par de meses, han pasada de 1500 pavos a 8000. Habrá roturas de stock con todas sus consecuencias.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> En una conclusión más breve, no confunda el trabajo como concepto de física con el trabajo humano que cada vez tiene menos valor por la robotizacion y la IA, ya que el trabajo se está desplazando a estos instrumentos. Contrastar con PIB es bastante más equilibrado, o con valor inmobiliario que no es sustituible.
> El oro está sufriendo el mismo proceso que la sal, que en su dia también fue depósito final de valor, hasta el punto que está siendo sustituido por el producto de una entelequia como es el BTC. Obviamente es un proceso lento y no de un año y siempre tendrá valor, igual que la sal ya que es un commodity útil.
> 
> 
> ...





El otro dia andaba haciendome una barbacoa cuando vi dentro del salero una araña grande con cojones.

El dia de antes me habia hecho otra barbacoa y deje el puto salero alli a la interperie sin taparlo, la araña debio entrar.

La cosa acabo con la sal tirada encima de las ascuas que habian quedado junto a la araña, esa sal me daba ya asco con el pedazo de bicho que habia alli.

Como el oro acabe igual que la sal ya sabeis......... a poco que en unos años se os ponga encima del medallon de turno un moscardon de estos asquerosos, medallon tirado con furia porcina al rio que os pille mas cerca.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya se está liando con los contenedores desde hace un par de meses, han pasada de 1500 pavos a 8000. Habrá roturas de stock con todas sus consecuencias.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto




Hoy he estado con algunos joyeros, me dicen que se estan abasteciendo de material de repuesto que ahora mismo les sale con el dinero que ellos ganan que son salvajadas casi gratis, no se que deciros pero un horno de fundir de 500 a 800 euros eso es nada para ellos, son joyeros muy potentes, artesanos muy reconocidos, ellos con un par de encargos de pollas ya tienen sus 500 euros ganados en medio dia de trabajo.

Pues se han hecho de varios hornos, ademas que me lo han enseñado, no estaban de guasa, de resistencias, de material para poder arreglar sus maquinas, de crisoles, de pastas de pulir y de gilipolleces de todo tipo varias,

Dicen que ojala no les haga falta llegar al limite pero en sus trabajos escuchan muchas cosas por que hablan con gente potente de dinero y estan algo acojonados con el tema de que habra posibles desabastecimientos, luego tambien tienen la logica de mira esto al final aunque no sea para tanto ira todo a peor y algo que ahora nos cuesta unos euros en un año igual vale mucho mas, pues eso que nos ahorramos si tenemos repuestos para cinco o diez años.

Pero si habia uno que iba comprando a valencia todas las semanas de poco a poco por que no le hacia falta tener repuestos, iba pidiendo conforme gastaba y me ha enseñado que ha pedido incluso cajas y cajas de discos de trapo de pulir.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hoy he estado con algunos joyeros, me dicen que se estan abasteciendo de material de repuesto que ahora mismo les sale con el dinero que ellos ganan que son salvajadas casi gratis, no se que deciros pero un horno de fundir de 500 a 800 euros eso es nada para ellos, son joyeros muy potentes, artesanos muy reconocidos, ellos con un par de encargos de pollas ya tienen sus 500 euros ganados en medio dia de trabajo.
> 
> Pues se han hecho de varios hornos, ademas que me lo han enseñado, no estaban de guasa, de resistencias, de material para poder arreglar sus maquinas, de crisoles, de pastas de pulir y de gilipolleces de todo tipo varias,
> 
> ...



Es interesante ver los interanaules de los metales industriales contra los metales preciosos, parece que los "preciosos" son los industriales.
En el caso del paladio su apreciación también es por su uso industrial, en los catalizadores con las normativas más exigentes, por lo que se podría considerar ya un metal industrial por su destino real.


----------



## Xenomorfo (14 Ago 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> En una conclusión más breve, no confunda el trabajo como concepto de física con el trabajo humano que cada vez tiene menos valor por la robotizacion y la IA, ya que el trabajo se está desplazando a estos instrumentos. Contrastar con PIB es bastante más equilibrado, o con valor inmobiliario que no es sustituible.
> El oro está sufriendo el mismo proceso que la sal, que en su dia también fue depósito final de valor, hasta el punto que está siendo sustituido por el producto de una entelequia como es el BTC. Obviamente es un proceso lento y no de un año y siempre tendrá valor, igual que la sal ya que es un commodity útil.
> 
> 
> ...



Si mejor breve. Las reservas de los bancos centrales no están conformadas por bitcoin; lo mismo puede decirse de los grandes fondos líquidos de inversión o monetarios.
Los cambios tecnológicos ahorran mano de obra desde el S.XVIII.
Los Asignados en la Francia del S.XVIII ya estaban vinculados a las propiedades.
¿Que vivimos en un mundo de nuevas tecnologías, que pueden llevar a Jeff Bezos a colonizar Marte y crear una nueva moneda el "Berzo" respaldada en parcelas marcianas y pasar a usar los lingotes de oro como pesas en el Gym?, pues igual mola.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Si mejor breve. Las reservas de los bancos centrales no están conformadas por bitcoin; lo mismo puede decirse de los grandes fondos líquidos de inversión o monetarios.
> Los cambios tecnológicos ahorran mano de obra desde el S.XVIII.
> Los Asignados en la Francia del S.XVIII ya estaban vinculados a las propiedades.
> ¿Que vivimos en un mundo de nuevas tecnologías, que pueden llevar a Jeff Bezos a colonizar Marte y crear una nueva moneda el "Berzo" respaldada en parcelas marcianas y pasar a usar los lingotes de oro como pesas en el Gym?, pues igual mola.



El oro todavía no creo verlo usar como pesas, pero los de Reddit sí ya estarán usando la plata para musculares mientras esperan que suba.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## FranMen (14 Ago 2021)

A vueltas con las caídas del lunes:




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Básicamente dicen que han vendido papel para poder comprar físico más barato para tapar las vergüenzas que muestra Basilea III.
Entiendo que si es así, de aquí a final de año queda algún latigazo más


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2021)

Zzzzzzz

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ago 2021)

Os pongo un video de un bitcoinero que sigo...no os asusteis tambien recomienda oro como "activo duro"

Los 15 primeros min del video son interesantes.

Dice que viene una inflación por el lado de la oferta (escasez) que empezará a tomar imercia propia y luego será imparable. La politica de oferta monetaria y tipos no podrá arreglar nada porque el problema es de oferta.









¿POR QUÉ BITCOIN NO DEJA DE SUBIR EN EL COLAPSO MUNDIAL DE DIVISAS MAS GRANDE DE LA HISTORIA?


Descarga Quantfury mi app de trading favorita y ambos recibiremos una acción gratuita como AAPL o UBER, o criptomonedas como BTC o ETH. ¡Opera a precios spot de los exchanges globales y de cripto en t...




odysee.com





Dice que el mercado irá acostumbrandose a la inflacion y seguira alcista. El que no este bien invertido en activos duros vera empobrecerse de forma rapida

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AU10KAG1K (14 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> A vueltas con las caídas del lunes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y de donde sacaran el fisico sino se puede imprimir?


----------



## FranMen (14 Ago 2021)

Imagino que algún incauto que no tenga un buen programa informático le hayan desplumado. De todas formas el mecanismo es doble: compro físico y me deshago de papel con lo cual al final no tengo que cubrir tanto. Veremos dónde está el equilibrio de aquí a final de año


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (15 Ago 2021)

Os copio y pego un artículo de ABC, porque aunque os lo enlazo al final, está solo disponible con suscripción:

"El fin del patrón oro: el día que Nixon puso patas arriba la economía mundial 
Hace exactamente 50 años, el presidente de EE.UU. puso fin a la convertibilidad del dólar en oro. Fue el principio del fin de los tipos de cambio acordados en Bretton Woods. Y lo hizo sin avisar a nadie. Los expertos coinciden en que al abandonar el patrón oro tenemos más crisis financieras, pero no sería posible el nivel de endeudamiento que exhibe hoy el planeta.

El fin de semana del 14 y 15 de agosto de 1971, Richard Nixon reunió a su equipo económico en Camp David. La economía de EE.UU. no iba bien. Por primera vez desde 1893 el país tenía déficit comercial, mientras que *Alemania y Japón, derrotados en la II Guerra Mundial, exhibían superávits escandalosos*. La inflación estaba disparada y el dólar era objeto de especulación. Nixon dijo a sus consejeros que había que pasar a la «acción». Entre los asistentes estaba John Connally, un tejano duro, veterano de la Marina, que viajaba en el descapotable de JFK el día del magnicidio. En su muslo, y tras pasar por su muñeca y espalda, se alojó la bala que, según la investigación oficial, atravesó la garganta del presidente. Connally, ahora secretario del Tesoro de Nixon, había advertido días antes a los países europeos y a quienes especulaban* a favor de una devaluación de la moneda estadounidense* se equivocaban: «Puede que el dólar sea nuestra moneda, pero es vuestro problema».

El sistema monetario mundial descansaba entonces sobre el pacto de Bretton Woods de 1944. Este no se basaba realmente en el patrón oro, que había sido abandonado por casi todos los países entre la crisis de 1929 y la II Guerra Mundial,* sino en el patrón dólar,* moneda que era la única que mantenía la convertibilidad en metálico: por cada 35 dólares entregaba en ventanilla una onza de oro. Este anclaje permitía al resto de las monedas establecer su tipo de cambio con el dólar.

El catedrático Pablo Martín-Aceña, en su ‘Historia del Fondo Monetario Internacional’ (Ed. Catarata, 2019), recuerda que «hacia el 10 de agosto, *las reservas americanas habían caído a un mínimo que no cubría ni la mitad *de las obligaciones exteriores del país. Ya no quedaba suficiente metal en Fort Knox para mantener la convertibilidad».

Así que la tarde del 15 de agosto, Nixon anunció que cerraba «la ventanilla del oro» y suspendía la convertibilidad del dólar. Además, se congelaron precios y salarios durante 90 días y *se introdujo un arancel del 10 por ciento a las importaciones.*

Con esta decisión, que Nixon no comunicó a ningún otro país (el FMI fue informado pocos minutos antes), los pilares de Bretton Woods se tambalearon. Una segunda decisión de Nixon, en 1973, sepultaría el acuerdo al abolir la convertibilidad para siempre. El dólar *pasó a ser una moneda fiduciaria y las divisas flotaron libremente en el mercado,* sólo vigiladas por sus bancos centrales. Por eso, se dice que el anuncio de Nixon fue la ruptura definitiva con el patrón oro.

La unilateralidad fue llamativa, destaca Martín-Aceña: «Entonces, el mundo no era importante para EE.UU., pero EE.UU. sí era importante para el mundo». 

El milagro económico alemán tuvo mucho que ver en la ruptura, como recuerda el analista de ‘Welt am Sonntag’, Frank Stocker. En los florecientes años 50 y 60, algunos países lograron enormes superávits comerciales, especialmente Alemania, mientras otros, en particular EE. UU. y Reino Unido, registraron déficits. *Bretton Woods estipulaba que se debía responder ajustando los tipos de cambio*. Pero Alemania en particular se resistió, porque eso habría puesto en peligro su éxito exportador. 

En retrospectiva, se puede decir que fue extremadamente ingenuo creer que este sistema podría funcionar, según escribió más tarde el economista estadounidense Barry Eichengreen, porque el sistema rígido, que preveía controles de cambio estrictos, ya no se adaptaba a una economía floreciente, cada vez más interconectada internacionalmente, que impulsaba menos regulación y más libertad. *El golpe fatal, sin embargo, llegó desde Francia*. En 1966, el presidente francés Charles de Gaulle anunció que quería cambiar los dólares acumulados en París por oro. El problema era que Washington ya no tenía suficiente oro para pagar a Francia.

Sin alternativas

El ex gobernador del Banco de España, Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordóñez, autor del libro ‘Adiós a los bancos’ (Ed. Taurus, 2020), piensa que «no había alternativa» a la ruptura. Simplemente, los EE.UU. no podían cumplir con esa promesa. En cuanto a sus consecuencias sobre la economía mundial, los efectos positivos superan a los negativos. O por decirlo de otra forma, *ha habido países que han aprovechado las ventajas *de los tipos flotantes y otros que no. Como sucede siempre».

El economista Daniel Lacalle, autor de ‘La gran trampa: por qué los bancos centrales están abonando el terreno para la próxima crisis’ (Deusto, 2017) sostiene que «desde la ruptura del patrón oro *las crisis financieras son más frecuentes, aunque también más cortas*. El nivel de deuda y déficit globales se ha disparado y lo que se llama equivocadamente economía financiera, que es en realidad, *economía basada en el crédito*, se ha multiplicado. El patrón oro suponía un límite a la voracidad monetaria y fiscal de los estados y romperlo desbocaba el endeudamiento y el incentivo perverso de los estados de pasar a las generaciones futuras los desequilibrios actuales».

El hecho es que* el oro nunca ha dejado de tener un papel.* Desde la crisis financiera, los bancos centrales han estado comprando oro y las tenencias en las bóvedas de las autoridades monetarias y el Fondo Monetario Internacional han subido a cerca de 40.000 toneladas.* En 2020, se estima que los bancos centrales compraron 600 toneladas más.*

¿Es plausible, entonces, una vuelta al patrón oro? Por momentos se pensó cuando el Comité Bancario del Senado de EE.UU. aprobó la candidatura de Judy Shelton para el órgano de gobierno de la Reserva Federal. Shelton, fiel a Donald Trump, se había quejado de que el banco central tenía «*un poder antidemocrático*, similar al soviético, sobre los mercados», abogó por un retorno al patrón oro y pidió una nueva conferencia inspirada en Bretton Woods, pero esta vez en Mar-a-Lago, el resort de golf de Trump.

Regreso al patrón oro

Juan Manuel López Zafra, director de Política Económica de la Comunidad de Madrid y autor de ‘Retorno al Patrón Oro’ (Deusto, 2014) sostiene que «el cierre de la ventanilla del oro fue quizá la peor medida de política económica que se haya adoptado desde entonces. La pérdida de valor del dinero (y de nuestros ahorros) se observa, de forma sencilla, en cómo, para comprar una onza de oro, necesitábamos 35 dólares hace cincuenta años frente a los 1.750 de la actualidad».

«*Imperfecto, como toda creación humana,* el patrón oro, sin embargo, es claramente superior al sistema actual, con una política monetaria basada en la confianza de una autoridad que hace tiempo dejó de ser independiente, para convertirse en un brazo de la acción política», añade.

El gestor de patrimonios de Colonia Markus Zschaber también recuerda las ideas del economista austriaco Ludwig von Mises (1881-1973): «Decía que la democracia y el parlamentarismo no pueden prescindir del oro a largo plazo». «Sin embargo», continúa Zschaber, «no es de esperar un retorno voluntario de los estados al patrón oro. Los gobiernos no podrían endeudarse como lo hacen actualmente. ¿*A qué gobierno y banco central le gusta atarse*? Un renacimiento del oro sería concebible solamente en una megacrisis en la que la confianza en el papel moneda se viese sacudida permanentemente por la inflación fuera de control».

Por su parte, Fernández Ordóñez, cree que los desafíos monetarios hoy son otros: «Los problemas que tenemos en el sistema monetario tienen más que ver con los problemas que plantea el dinero bancario en cuanto a aprovechar la aplicación de las nuevas tecnologías».

Lacalle cree que con su decisión, Nixon garantizó la hegemonía del dolar: «Hoy nadie entre las monedas fiduciarias puede competir con el dólar ni en capacidad financiera ni como reserva. El ejemplo del Yuan es paradigmático. La economía china es *casi un 17% del PIB del mundo *y su moneda se usa en menos del 4% de las transacciones globales».

Es verdad que Nixon actuó unilateralmente, pero eran otros tiempos. Sin embargo, hay cosas que no cambian. El ABC del 19 de agosto de 1971 titulaba:«El gobierno español *no considera necesaria la adopción de medida alguna*»."

abci-patron-oro-enf-202108150109_reportaje.html


----------



## timi (15 Ago 2021)

Anatomía de un colapso (USA) anunciado.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## timi (15 Ago 2021)

*INFLACIÓN INCONTROLABLE: UN PELIGRO PARA EL CONSUMIDOR ESTADOUNIDENSE*
PUBLICADO POR LAURENT MAUREL | 11 DE AGOSTO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS4647 
Comencemos este artículo con un pequeño análisis de los gráficos. Ayer, las acciones tecnológicas alcanzaron una nueva altura en relación al índice bursátil minero, y esto corresponde a un doble techo tras la primera cumbre alcanzada en marzo de 2020. Las divergencias bajistas, la estrella fugaz que está en proceso de formación y la mismísima el nivel alto del RSI indica que hay un cambio en las cartas. Por lo tanto, las acciones tecnológicas deberían tener un rendimiento inferior al de las acciones mineras a partir de ahora.



Las acciones mineras llevan ya varios meses continuando su corrección en modo de “tortura china”, pero la última corrección violenta al oro no ha logrado provocar una capitulación en el sector. Algunos observadores bajistas verán la confirmación de que todavía hay una pierna bajista, pero con un índice de optimismo que se ha reducido a su nivel más bajo desde marzo de 2020 y con tal situación de sobreventa. El margen de estos fondos cortos se reduce cada vez más.
En los gráficos, la zona 30-32 para GDX ofrece un buen soporte para la recuperación:



La fuerte corrección del oro registrada este lunes ha minado un poco más la moral de los _bichos_ del _oro_ . 12 mil millones de dólares en ventas de contratos de futuros en la noche del domingo al lunes, cuando se cerraron las bolsas de valores de Tokio y Singapur, finalmente lograron romper un soporte importante en el precio del oro que ahora está en alrededor de $ 1700 / $ 1750 por onza. , después de una caída de $ 100 en cuestión de minutos ... seguido de una recuperación de $ 50 minutos más tarde.
De nada sirve esperar explicación alguna por parte de las autoridades, que se supone que están supervisando este mercado. La CFTC (Commodity Futures Trading Commission) no había podido dar la más mínima explicación en 2011, cuando una operación de venta flash como esta había causado un daño irreversible a los precios. Cualquiera que buscara uno habría tenido que esperar una acción judicial traído por inversores desplumados para ver la situación resuelta, 10 años después de que comenzara este tipo de manipulación. La larga investigación finalmente logró ubicar a los comerciantes detrás de estas ventas flash, todos los cuales actuaban en nombre de los bancos de lingotes. Las instituciones incriminadas finalmente se salieron con una multa irrisoria, frente a las enormes cantidades de dinero que se ganaban en estas operaciones en las que se manipulaban los mercados de futuros. En realidad, no era un resultado que pudiera actuar como un desincentivo para llevar a cabo operaciones ilegales como esta con total impunidad. Numerosos observadores del mercado piensan que es muy probable que las ventas flash observadas en los últimos meses, en un momento en el que hay muy poca liquidez en los mercados, sean culpa de los bancos de lingotes que tienen que cubrir importantes posiciones cortas. Otros afirman que este tipo de intervención parece una intervención clásica en el mercado de cambios. El oro se ve cada vez más como una moneda que compite con las monedas fiduciarias y que debe controlarse. Otros atribuyen esta caída repentina a una venta masiva por parte de un fondo asiático que fue atrapado en una llamada de margen. Otros operadores atribuyen este movimiento a una intervención del FMI en relación con un banco africano. La naturaleza opaca de los intercambios en este mercado de futuros significa que no se puede determinar la identidad de la parte detrás de esta venta masiva. Otros atribuyen esta caída repentina a una venta masiva por parte de un fondo asiático que fue atrapado en una llamada de margen. Otros operadores atribuyen este movimiento a una intervención del FMI en relación con un banco africano. La naturaleza opaca de los intercambios en este mercado de futuros significa que no se puede determinar la identidad de la parte detrás de esta venta masiva. Otros atribuyen esta caída repentina a una venta masiva por parte de un fondo asiático que fue atrapado en una llamada de margen. Otros operadores atribuyen este movimiento a una intervención del FMI en relación con un banco africano. La naturaleza opaca de los intercambios en este mercado de futuros significa que no se puede determinar la identidad de la parte detrás de esta venta masiva.
Lo único que se puede decir con certeza es que en esta transacción no se intercambió ni una onza física. 12 mil millones de oro vendido sin que un gramo de oro cambie de manos: ¡esa es la magia de los mercados de derivados! La otra lección que se puede aprender de esta caída relámpago es que 12 mil millones no están causando la misma cantidad de daño a los gráficos de precios del oro que podrían haber causado en 2011. ¡Pero 12 mil millones en 2021 no es lo mismo que 12 mil millones en 2011! Sin embargo, este descuento provocó el riesgo de que los precios volvieran a desencadenar una corrida del oro físico en Asia, y particularmente en India, donde la economía se está recuperando nuevamente en medio de mucha fanfarria, después de la última ola de la epidemia, que terminó tan rápido como había comenzado.
Este juego que está entrando en vigencia en el mercado del oro de papel habrá permitido una transferencia de oro físico de Occidente a Oriente, a un ritmo nunca antes visto en los últimos diez años. En 10 años, China ha acumulado más de 10.000 toneladas de oro en lingotes. Este oro estaba en Occidente, pero ahora ha entrado en las bóvedas de Asia.
Si bien este movimiento de consolidación por parte del oro ha logrado reducir significativamente el interés de los fondos estadounidenses en los metales preciosos, esto está lejos de ser el caso en Europa. El Financial Times revela que los fondos europeos invirtieron más de mil millones de dólares en ETF asociados con el oro en julio. Esto parece tener bastante sentido cuando se ve cómo se trata a los ahorradores europeos, que dependen de la renta fija. Las tasas reales alemanas, por ejemplo, están en caída libre:







Este movimiento hacia el oro físico corre el riesgo de acelerarse después de esta venta flash de futuros. El oro ha vuelto a un mínimo histórico en relación con las demás materias primas. La última vez que esto sucedió, el oro inició un nuevo tramo alcista en los próximos meses que lo llevó a máximos históricos.







Si bien, por el momento, el precio del oro se mantiene bajo control gracias al mecanismo del mercado de futuros, la inflación, por su parte, permanece, por el contrario, fuera del control de las autoridades monetarias y fiscales.
Así lo atestigua la última publicación del índice IPC, con un 5,65%. Estados Unidos sigue registrando cifras de inflación persistentemente elevadas. Sin embargo, más que esta cifra bruta, es la percepción de la inflación en la mente de los consumidores lo que está causando aún más consternación a la Fed.
El pronóstico de inflación, medido en términos del índice de precios al consumidor (IPC), está en su nivel más alto desde 2013. El 25% de los consumidores estadounidenses, de hecho, esperan una inflación de dos dígitos en los próximos 3 años. Este índice mide la percepción de inflación y es comprensible que este índice, muy utilizado por la Fed, reaccione, a su vez, al alza. La inflación se está haciendo sentir ahora en la vida real, como atestiguan las últimas cifras.
_Invitation Homes_ , la empresa de arrendamiento de viviendas más grande de EE. UU., Acaba de aumentar sus alquileres en un 8% en todo el país. En cuanto a los propietarios privados, están siendo severamente sancionados por una nueva ley que los hace responsables de una multa penal si no cumplen con el nuevo período de notificación para los desalojos. El parque inmobiliario estadounidense se está consolidando actualmente hacia gigantes como _Blackstone_ , que son los únicos que pueden traspasar el aumento de la inflación que están soportando en sus costos, aumentando el precio de las viviendas que alquilan.
Esta semana, el carbón vuelve a alcanzar precios récord.
El presidente Biden debe apelar a la OPEP para tratar de calmar el aumento de la gasolina ... (¡mientras que al mismo tiempo anuncia el lanzamiento del Green Deal!)
La inflación también está fuera de control en el ámbito del transporte marítimo. Las tarifas de flete para transportar un contenedor de 40 pies entre Estados Unidos y China están en un nivel récord y ahora superan los $ 20,000.
La Fed no puede imprimir contenedores de envío. La inflación en la vida económica real no se puede controlar.
Ante estos costes que se han vuelto incontrolables, varias empresas ya han advertido que van a tener que incrementar significativamente sus precios de venta este otoño. 
Estas subidas de precios se producen en el contexto de una recuperación parcial.
Las cifras de empleo, una vez más al alza, esconden un problema que se encuentra una y otra vez en esta recuperación: los puestos de trabajo no están suficientemente asociados al sector más estable y perenne, a saber, el de los servicios y la industria. Los empleos creados se concentran en el sector público y en el turismo, y esto no es tradicionalmente algo particularmente saludable para la economía estadounidense:







Los datos de empleo de EE. UU. Revelan la asombrosa cifra de vacantes sin cubrir: actualmente hay 1,75 ofertas de trabajo por cada persona sin trabajo. Esto es más evidente en el sector de la hostelería, donde quedan muchas vacantes sin cubrir. Este es el signo característico de un efecto inflacionario que ahora se está extendiendo al mercado laboral: los trabajos que no pagan lo suficientemente bien simplemente ya no encuentran candidatos. En tales casos, trabajar es más costoso que no hacer nada ... y seguir recibiendo prestaciones por desempleo. Si hay renuencia a tocar los beneficios, la única forma de resolver la situación será aumentando los salarios, y esto constituiría una amenaza adicional a la inflación por venir ...
Las cifras de crecimiento, evaluadas en 6,5% este trimestre, ya no se pueden leer con claridad, porque en el mismo período la inflación ha provocado un cambio sísmico de las rentas reales disponibles, que han venido cayendo a una tasa anual de 30 % Este cuarto. El PIB está creciendo, pero no lo suficiente para frenar la caída de los ingresos reales. En consecuencia, sin una reserva de ahorro, el consumo corre el riesgo de detenerse abruptamente.
Ante esta caída de los ingresos y para no destruir el motor del consumo estadounidense, los bancos están rebajando drásticamente sus condiciones de acceso al crédito, tal y como lo hicieron en la época de la crisis de 2009.



Es en este contexto que el plan Biden acaba de ser aprobado en el Senado: más de un billón de dólares de gasto adicional (incluidos 500 mil millones en nuevos gastos) para estimular la demanda a través de la inversión pública, con un compromiso implícito de otros $ 4 billones de dólares adicionales. gasto. El objetivo es, efectivamente, apuntalar la demanda y, por tanto, el consumo, el motor de la economía estadounidense.
Pero este enésimo plan de estímulo se enfrenta ahora a un contexto completamente diferente al que se obtuvo durante los intentos de estímulo anteriores. La inflación ya se ha extendido a todos los activos y está en proceso de aumentar los precios de la mayoría de los bienes de consumo de manera descontrolada. Entre el momento en que se redactó este plan y la fecha en que se implementa, la inflación habrá hecho subir los precios. Construir un puente hoy, con la inflación al galope, es una apuesta peligrosa. Entre el momento en que se finaliza el presupuesto, los planos elaborados, los materiales pedidos y enviados, y los trabajadores pagados ... el precio tiene tiempo suficiente para dispararse, porque cada rubro de costos está soportando aumentos de dos dígitos en este momento. Esto se puede ver actualmente en cualquier proyecto de construcción,
El contribuyente deberá pagar la factura de este costo adicional.
No hay que olvidar que un nuevo coste, para un equipo, ha venido de una nueva deuda ... que la Fed va a tener que monetizar ... acentuando aún más los efectos inflacionarios ...
No hay dos formas de hacerlo: esta inflación es un impuesto disfrazado. En total, este puente, aunque permita temporalmente distribuir los ingresos asociados a la demanda pública, va a resultar mucho más costoso para el contribuyente de lo previsto, por un sobrecoste inevitable asociado a la inflación y por la disimulación. impuesto asociado a la fuente de financiamiento de este proyecto. Al ritmo actual de inflación, esta conciencia suele ser bastante rápida. En casos de hiperinflación, el impacto es inmediato, de hecho, porque el puente no se puede construir. De hecho, ningún desarrollador se arriesgará a abrir un sitio de construcción que podría hacerles perder dinero entre el momento en que solicitan sus materiales y contratan a su personal, y el momento en que tienen que pagarles.
Los demócratas que aplauden este plan de estímulo aún no se dan cuenta del verdadero precio a pagar. Será el consumidor estadounidense al que se le envíe la factura, y que mañana tendrá que cancelar sus inversiones. (Por cierto, los republicanos que respaldaron el plan de estímulo que Trump no pudo aprobar cuando estuvo en el cargo tampoco eran conscientes del costo real ... prueba de que a menudo es peligroso someter este tipo de planes a una lectura política. no intenta una recuperación keynesiana cuando la inflación está fuera de control, sean cuales sean los colores políticos del gobierno que está detrás de ella).
En un sentido económico, así como la deuda acumulada está amputando los esfuerzos futuros por ahorrar, el consumo futuro ya se refleja en el valor de los activos en forma de burbuja. Esta burbuja es el reservorio de la inflación venidera. Este plan de estímulo será financiado por la prensa de acuñación y, por tanto, la inflación resultante corre el riesgo de reducir aún más el consumo futuro de los hogares. Los intentos de resolver un problema a corto plazo lo están postergando, al mismo tiempo que lo amplifican. Esta ha sido una constante en las políticas fiscales y monetarias seguidas durante más de diez años. Sin embargo, ahora que la inflación se transmite a la economía real, los efectos nefastos pueden hacerse sentir más rápidamente. La inflación es la señal de que una política monetaria y fiscal ha fracasado; este ha sido el caso en cada crisis.
Las intervenciones monetarias y fiscales de Estados Unidos han saboteado la capacidad futura de ahorro de la generación actual. Los planes de estímulo masivo, en un entorno inflacionario, pueden ahora sabotear su poder adquisitivo futuro y plantear un riesgo real en términos del nivel de consumo estadounidense en los próximos años. No hay nada que impida a los gobiernos y los bancos centrales apuntalar artificialmente los precios de los activos que se han apuntalado hasta ahora, nada que les impida seguir manipulando el mercado de bonos o interviniendo en los mercados monetarios, y nada que les impida seguir actuando. apuntalar a un consumidor con soporte vital que vive sin ningún ahorro. Por otro lado, no se puede hacer nada para contrarrestar los efectos nefastos de la inflación sin una acción inmediata y firme sobre las tasas. Como hemos visto, esta inflación es un riesgo para EE. UU. consumo, el principal motor de la economía mundial. Al dejar que la inflación se desboque, se corre el riesgo de que el motor falle, independientemente de las herramientas utilizadas. Pero actuar de inmediato sobre las tarifas tendría un efecto aún más devastador en el sistema en su conjunto; y los banqueros centrales lo saben muy bien. Este es el callejón sin salida en el que ahora se han metido los bancos centrales, en sus políticas intervencionistas. Actuar de inmediato hará que el motor se estropee, mientras que no hacer nada provocará un mal funcionamiento. Eso es lo que nos dicen las matemáticas. Este es el callejón sin salida en el que ahora se han metido los bancos centrales, en sus políticas intervencionistas. Actuar de inmediato hará que el motor se estropee, mientras que no hacer nada provocará un mal funcionamiento. Eso es lo que nos dicen las matemáticas. Este es el callejón sin salida en el que ahora se han metido los bancos centrales, en sus políticas intervencionistas. Actuar de inmediato hará que el motor se estropee, mientras que no hacer nada provocará un mal funcionamiento. Eso es lo que nos dicen las matemáticas.
El oro y la plata de propiedad directa a su nombre o mantenidos en una cuenta asignada (y ciertamente no en una no asignada) son las únicas pólizas de seguro contra la próxima rotura o mal funcionamiento del motor.
Para los directores de los bancos centrales, es mejor correr el riesgo de un mal funcionamiento futuro, mientras rezan para que una hipotética solución de reemplazo caiga del cielo (y que otro conductor sea el responsable de la avería de esta loca máquina), en lugar de romper todo de inmediato. La estrategia es, por tanto, prometer que muy pronto se actuarán sobre las tasas y que se detendrá la compra de activos, mientras se sigue haciendo lo contrario: no tocar las tasas y continuar, o incluso intensificar, las compras de bonos. . La estrategia, entonces, sigue siendo ganar tiempo. De ninguna manera es seguro que el ritmo actual de inflación nos deje mucho tiempo para jugar.
_Fuente original: Recherche Bay_


----------



## estupeharto (15 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo un video de un bitcoinero que sigo...no os asusteis tambien recomienda oro como "activo duro"
> 
> Los 15 primeros min del video son interesantes.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con la gorda bataglia, como la llamaban....


----------



## Xenomorfo (15 Ago 2021)

Pequeño video de J.L. Cava, donde comenta que puede darse una revaluación, de las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales, aumentando su valor x5 ó x10. 
Antes de poneros nerviosos, aclarar que la revalorización seria del precio al que tienen contabilizada la onza de oro en sus balances, unos 300$


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (16 Ago 2021)

El Banco de España tiene 9 millones de onzas de oro valoradas en 14.000 millones


Xenomorfo dijo:


> Pequeño video de J.L. Cava, donde comenta que puede darse una revaluación, de las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales, aumentando su valor x5 ó x10.
> Antes de poneros nerviosos, aclarar que la revalorización seria del precio al que tienen contabilizada la onza de oro en sus balances, unos 300$



Me parece que eso no es cierto. Al menos en el caso de España.

Enlace: El Banco de España tiene 9 millones de onzas de oro valoradas en 14.000 millones

Si haces las cuentas sale a unos 1500€ la onza.


----------



## Xenomorfo (16 Ago 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> El Banco de España tiene 9 millones de onzas de oro valoradas en 14.000 millones
> Me parece que eso no es cierto. Al menos en el caso de España.
> 
> Enlace: El Banco de España tiene 9 millones de onzas de oro valoradas en 14.000 millones
> ...



No habla de España, se refiere a la polémicas sobre la opacidad de la que se acusa a los grandes, sobre las cantidades que poseen realmente, y a que precio constan en sus balances.









La Reserva Federal, sin oro


El balance de la FED muestra más de 11.000 millones de dólares en oro. Sin embargo, el banco central admite que no posee onzas, tan sólo "certificados".




www.libremercado.com


----------



## IvanRios (16 Ago 2021)

*El desabastecimiento de materias primas se extiende a toda Europa*









El desabastecimiento de materias primas se extiende a toda Europa


Las empresas apagan las máquinas mientras esperan los pedidos aplazados



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## FranMen (16 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> *INFLACIÓN INCONTROLABLE: UN PELIGRO PARA EL CONSUMIDOR ESTADOUNIDENSE*
> PUBLICADO POR LAURENT MAUREL | 11 DE AGOSTO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS4647
> Comencemos este artículo con un pequeño análisis de los gráficos. Ayer, las acciones tecnológicas alcanzaron una nueva altura en relación al índice bursátil minero, y esto corresponde a un doble techo tras la primera cumbre alcanzada en marzo de 2020. Las divergencias bajistas, la estrella fugaz que está en proceso de formación y la mismísima el nivel alto del RSI indica que hay un cambio en las cartas. Por lo tanto, las acciones tecnológicas deberían tener un rendimiento inferior al de las acciones mineras a partir de ahora.
> 
> ...



Saben lo que hago con “mi” dinero a partir de 1000€ y no saben de dónde vienen 12000 millones de $? Anda ya. Nos están tomando el pelo y aún así nos quieren apretar más con los dineros digitales


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Ago 2021)

Brazil gold reserves surge nearly 100% in three months as Central Bank doubles purchases – reports


Brazil’s central bank purchased over 62 tons of gold in three months through July 2021, raising the nation’s reserves to nearly 130 tons. The estimated growth of physical holdings reportedly amounted to 92.4%.




www.rt.com





Bcs comprando como si no hubiera mañana, precio deprimido...meloexpliqueoiga

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (16 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Brazil gold reserves surge nearly 100% in three months as Central Bank doubles purchases – reports
> 
> 
> Brazil’s central bank purchased over 62 tons of gold in three months through July 2021, raising the nation’s reserves to nearly 130 tons. The estimated growth of physical holdings reportedly amounted to 92.4%.
> ...



Reliquias bárbaras


----------



## casaire (17 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Pequeño video de J.L. Cava, donde comenta que puede darse una revaluación, de las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales, aumentando su valor x5 ó x10.
> Antes de poneros nerviosos, aclarar que la revalorización seria del precio al que tienen contabilizada la onza de oro en sus balances, unos 300$



Podría explicarme que significa eso?. .. A cuanto estaría la onza de oro entonces con esa revaluación?. Gracias.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Podría explicarme que significa eso?. .. A cuanto estaría la onza de oro entonces con esa revaluación?. Gracias.



La onza estaría igual.
Sólo afectaría a sus cuentas y balances retocados.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Ago 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Podría explicarme que significa eso?. .. A cuanto estaría la onza de oro entonces con esa revaluación?. Gracias.





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Seria igual con un x5 o x6. Sinceramente creo que sera bastante mas. Mas bien tirando a x10 mínimo.



Si como dice @Xenomorfo está contabilizada la onza a 300$, pues pasaría a 3000$.

Sería un patadón p'arriba se mire como se mire, mínimo ese valor contable.

Y si imaginamos que se mantiene un ratio 1:75 para la plata, pues pasaría a los célebres 40 de @Depeche

Yo encuentro lógico que quieran hinchar sus activos de reliquias bárbaras para seguir con la fiesta fiat unos años más.


----------



## Xenomorfo (17 Ago 2021)

casaire dijo:


> Podría explicarme que significa eso?. .. A cuanto estaría la onza de oro entonces con esa revaluación?. Gracias.



En los comentarios del video se lo preguntan y responde. En principio actualizar precios de los balances a precios actuales.
Cava le gusta mucho el oro a largo plazo, pero el se dedica a especular en bolsa, que es lo que hace a corto plazo.


----------



## Xenomorfo (17 Ago 2021)

En esta página, también se preguntaban por que la FED tiene en sus balances la onza de oro a 42 dólares.









Golden Deception: The Fed’s Balance Sheet is Wrong


“The inflated imitations of gold and silver, which after the rapture are thrown into the fire, all is exhausted and dissipated by the debt. All scrips and bonds are wiped out. At the fourth pillar dedicated to Saturn, split by earthquake and flood: vexing everyone, an urn of gold is found and...




doomberg.substack.com


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Seria igual con un x5 o x6. Sinceramente creo que sera bastante mas. Mas bien tirando a x10 mínimo.



Yo lo interpreto como que se habla de actualizar los datos del banco. A precio actual. 
Si un banco lo tiene declarado a un valor 8 veces inferior a su valor actual (valor spot miserere, no valor real, que sería mucho más), multiplicaría x8, y así cada uno.

No tendría sentido ni justificación que esa actualización de las cuentas internas de un banco, modificara la cotización de un activo tan importante y con tantas implicaciones a nivel mundial.
Y por otro lado, por lógica, si llevan décadas manipulándolo con contratos de papel para que no se revalorice en dólares, ahora no van a doblar su valor de esa manera.
Al revés, ese es un paso más para justificar la "salud" de esos bancos, sin tener que recurrir a otras medidas más jodidas para ellos, como sería por ejemplo, la prohibición de manipular el precio de dicho activo mediante contratos ficticios que multiplican las existencias reales.

Eso es lo que han estado haciendo y seguirán haciendo mientras puedan.
El día que el tigre se les escape de la cuerda se va a liar y lo saben (por eso todos acopian).
Pero ese día llegará, la cuerda cada vez está más insostenible y el tigre no para de crecer.
Iremos viendo


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> En esta página, también se preguntaban por que la FED tiene en sus balances la onza de oro a 42 dólares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El rey está desnudo, y no interesa remover la mierda. 
Una actualización de ese tipo pone al rey en la palestra y todos lo ven. Es un tema que han intentado retrasar siempre, hasta que no les quede otra. 
Con la máquina de hacer "dinero" falso a porrillo pero que te lo aceptan, el tema del dinero de verdad, manipulado y controlado también,... fiesta loca!

Pero todas las fiestas y drogas se acaban.
Son unos cabrones y así serán recordados.


----------



## Xenomorfo (17 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El rey está desnudo, y no interesa remover la mierda.
> Una actualización de ese tipo pone al rey en la palestra y todos lo ven. Es un tema que han intentado retrasar siempre, hasta que no les quede otra.
> Con la máquina de hacer "dinero" falso a porrillo pero que te lo aceptan, el tema del dinero de verdad, manipulado y controlado también,... fiesta loca!
> 
> ...



Hay cierta sensación que instituciones y millonetis se están meando en la cara de la gente.









Billionaire Mark Cuban reveals he owns only $500 worth of dogecoin, despite his praise for the meme token


"The Mavs have what we sold in merch," he said in a tweet on Sunday. "I personally own $494 worth of DOGE."




markets.businessinsider.com









__





La Carta de la Bolsa - “La locura de los déficits será un viento en contra en los próximos años, tal vez una década”







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2021)

Xenomorfo dijo:


> Hay cierta sensación que instituciones y millonetis se están meando en la cara de la gente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que decirlo (se está diciendo), que se sepa 
Cada vez más gente conoce lo que están haciendo.
Aunque todavía hay mucha ignorancia.
Pero a medida que la sed apriete, más gente tendrá que espabilar e interesarse.
Internet (lo que permite en cuanto a transmisión y acceso a información) es nuestro caballo de Troya ganador.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2021)

Es tan aberrante lo que han perpetrado y siguen haciendo, que si todos esos millones que inyectan (a sus intereses e interesados), se tuvieran que generar con trabajo, justicia y sentido común, nunca se habrían generado en este lapso de tiempo.
Han creado un monstruo, por avaricia. Un mostruo que destruirá más de lo que ya ha destruido.
Las no generaciones futuras no darán fe.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Ago 2021)

Nixon Broke With Gold 50 Years Ago. What Comes Next?


The global financial architecture is poised for another shift and, as usual, the U.S. will need to lead the way.




www.bloomberg.com





Recomendable artículo en Bloomberg repasando las subfases por las que ha pasado el sistema monetario Internacional desde 1971 (petrodolar, era Volcker, era Greenspan y QE`s) 

Básicamente el artículo insinúa que es inevitable y urgente un nuevo movimiento de EEUU para apuntalar al dólar o bien el patrón oro sigue siendo la única alternativa viable. Es interesante que el artículo habla de la pérdida del poder adquisitivo del dólar desde 1971 y de las tendencias que ocurren desde entonces con un link a:









WTF Happened In 1971?


"I don't believe we shall ever have a good money again before we take the thing out of the hands of government, that is, we can't take it violently out of the hands of government, all we can do is by some sly roundabout way introduce something that they can't stop." - F.A. Hayek 1984




wtfhappenedin1971.com





También China insinúa que es tiempo de que EEUU use la vacuna dorada antes de que el "virus verde" se descontrole:




Un "virus verde" al que oficialmente han dicho que van a tener tolerancia cero mientras cierran puertos y aeropuertos para bloquear la logística mundial tal y como hicieron al comienzo de la pandemia creando una ventana de oportunidad para reordenar el sistema monetario.

Dejo un artículo interesante respecto al problema logístico que están causando los cierres:









Air cargo faces China supply chain disruption - Air Cargo News


New Covid quarantine rules for cargo workers at key gateways in China are putting air cargo supply chains under pressure. Over the last few weeks, Covid




www.aircargonews.net





Esto se produce en un momento en el que los inventarios se encuentran en mínimos y con escasez creciente de materiales y productos:




La segunda ofensiva "sanitaria" está en camino para crear un shock en la oferta y en la cadena de suministro que obligue a nuevos encierros de la población para gestionar la situación. Los países cercanos a China están cerrando de nuevo la economía forzados por las circunstancias.

Supongo que la situación irá empeorando hasta la presentación oficial del yuan digital que será promocionado como medio de pago con el que reestablecer la cadena de suministro y el comercio. 

Vienen curvas, cuídense...
Un saludo!


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2021)

Nos preguntamos qué pasará, cómo evolucionará, tendrán que recular, etc.
Pero lo más probable es que estos hds sigan jodiendo a todos más y más.
Les importa un carajo que la gente sufra y se asfixie. Si se paraliza la economía les da igual. Si aumenta la miseria y conflictos, les da igual.
Lo único que les importa es seguir con su poder y vivir bien ellos. 
Si hay conflictos, ellos seguirán teniendo más recursos y se aprovecharán de la reducción de población y de la necesidad que resulte tras esas etapas, desde su posición privilegiada.
No hay que venirse abajo ni ser agorero, pero hay que ser consciente de la realidad y de lo que puede venir.
Precisamente por eso, es primordial estar informado continuamente y actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> * ¡Van por tus Ahorros! Experto revela el PEOR PLAN de la Elite ️
> 
> *



Lorenzo es un crack. Altamente recomendable su podcast diario (ahora está de vacaciones) en ivoox (*Despegamos*, con César Vidal).
Ahí se pueden escuchar los ya emitidos.


----------



## IvanRios (17 Ago 2021)

Buena forma de contarlo. Un crimen contra la humanidad.

*El crimen del 71: cuando Nixon eliminó la última conexión del dólar con el oro, por Thorsten Polleit*

agosto 16 2021, 8:50 am


Hace casi cincuenta años, el 15 de agosto de 1971, la administración americana del presidente Richard Nixon (1913-94) abolió la posibilidad de canjear el oro del dólar americano. Mediante esta decisión unilateral, las principales monedas del mundo se convirtieron en dinero irredimible: dinero que ya no está respaldado por el oro físico. Este golpe sorpresa puso fin al sistema de Bretton Woods, que había sido adoptado en 1944.

Del 1 al 22 de julio de ese año, 730 delegados de cuarenta y cuatro países se reunieron en la localidad de Bretton Woods, en el estado de EEUU de New Hampshire, para determinar el orden monetario mundial para el periodo posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Allí se acordó otorgar al dólar americano el estatus de moneda de reserva mundial. Treinta y cinco dólares de EEUU correspondían a una onza troy de oro (es decir, 31,10347 … gramos). Todas las demás monedas (el franco francés, la libra esterlina, el franco suizo, etc.) estaban vinculadas al billete verde a un tipo de cambio fijo, y podían convertirse en billetes verdes en cualquier momento. De este modo, también estaban vinculadas, al menos indirectamente, al oro físico.
Sin embargo, no hay que pensar que el sistema de Bretton Woods fue algo así como el restablecimiento del patrón oro. Ni mucho menos. En el mejor de los casos, fue algo así como un pseudopatrón oro. Aunque el dólar americano se definía en términos de su peso físico en oro, el oro ya no circulaba en el día a día de las principales economías del mundo. En Estados Unidos, el presidente Franklin D. Roosevelt (1882-1945) declaró ilegal la posesión de oro para los ciudadanos americanos en 1933. Los bancos y los consumidores tuvieron que entregar su oro al Tesoro de EEUU. A cambio, recibían billetes en dólares y saldos en el banco central de EEUU. Sólo en las transacciones de pago internacionales entre bancos centrales el dólar de EEUU seguía siendo canjeable en oro.


En la conferencia de Bretton Woods hubo consenso en que no podía haber un sistema monetario mundial fiable sin que el oro desempeñara un papel. Las propuestas para el diseño del sistema monetario mundial que compitieron en la conferencia —el llamado Plan Keynes y el Plan White— asignaban al oro una función de ancla. El metal amarillo se consideraba una especie de dinero perfecto; al menos nadie podía decir cómo podría sustituirse por algo mejor.


Sin embargo, al final sólo se acordó en Bretton Woods un «patrón monetario del dólar». Es decir, el mundo confiaba en la promesa de Estados Unidos de que cambiaría el dólar en su totalidad por oro físico si se le pedía. No fue una buena decisión, resultó ser. Pero al principio el sistema de Bretton Woods funcionó razonablemente, a pesar de una serie de deficiencias estructurales. Las economías de todo el mundo se recuperaron, el comercio mundial y los movimientos de capital se expandieron.





Sin embargo, pronto se acumularon los nubarrones. Ya en la década de 1950, Estados Unidos comenzó a enfrascarse en una política exterior cada vez más belicosa. Financiaron los costes de las guerras de Corea y Vietnam principalmente mediante el gasto de nuevos dólares de EEUU no respaldados por oro físico. Como era de esperar, la inflación de los precios de los bienes comenzó a dispararse. El poder adquisitivo del dólar americano disminuyó notablemente, y con ello la confianza en la moneda de reserva mundial. Cada vez más países comenzaron a exigir que sus tenencias de dólares se convirtieran en oro físico.


La reserva de oro americano —que en ese momento ascendía a unos dos tercios del oro monetario mundial— se derritió como la nieve al sol. Estados Unidos se vio amenazado por la insolvencia en cuanto a los pagos en oro. Y por eso el presidente Nixon echó el freno de emergencia en el verano de 1971 y decidió no canjear más el dólar de EEUU en oro, como se había acordado por contrato. La decisión de poner fin a la redención en oro del billete verde fue probablemente el mayor acto de expropiación monetaria de los tiempos modernos.


El sistema monetario del mundo cambió fundamentalmente de un plumazo. De hecho, todas las monedas se convirtieron en papel moneda no redimible, o «dinero fiduciario», dinero que puede incrementarse en cualquier cantidad que se considere políticamente deseable en cualquier momento. El método preferido para producir nuevo dinero fiduciario es la expansión del crédito por parte de los bancos centrales y los bancos comerciales. No es de extrañar que el dinero fiduciario provoque una inflación crónica de los precios: el fenómeno de que los precios de los bienes y servicios sigan subiendo con el tiempo.


Además, la emisión de dinero fiduciario a través de los préstamos bancarios provoca oleadas recurrentes de especulación, burbujas y crisis financieras y económicas. Los más conocidos son los llamados ciclos de auge y caída: en un esfuerzo por mantener la expansión de la oferta de dinero fiduciario, los bancos centrales suprimen artificialmente los tipos de interés del mercado, induciendo así una pseudo-elevación (»boom»), que tarde o temprano tiene que terminar en una recesión (»caída»). Y como durante un ciclo la deuda suele aumentar más rápido que los resultados económicos, la pirámide de la deuda global sigue creciendo y se vuelve abrumadora con el tiempo.


Además, el dinero fiduciario hace al Estado más grande y más poderoso. El banco central del Estado le proporciona cualquier cantidad deseada de dinero creado de la nada a crédito, proporcionado a los costes de financiación más favorables. Como resultado, el Estado puede comprar literalmente cualquier cosa y expandir su poder; puede hacer crecer muy convenientemente el estado de bienestar y de guerra. La expansión del Estado se produce inevitablemente a costa de las libertades de los ciudadanos y de los empresarios.


Dicho esto, el abandono de la moneda de oro hace unos cincuenta años ha tenido consecuencias de gran alcance para las economías y sociedades occidentales. Fue fundamental para socavar y hacer retroceder el orden económico y social libre, sustituyéndolo por el intervencionismo y la planificación estatal. Además, es probable que las cosas den un giro dramático, ya que el sistema de dinero fiduciario parece estar a punto de alcanzar sus límites.


Tras la crisis de bloqueo dictada políticamente en 2020/21, la deuda mundial ha alcanzado niveles récord alarmantes. El Instituto Internacional de Finanzas (IIF) estima que a finales del primer trimestre de 2021, la deuda mundial ascendía a 289 billones de dólares, o el 360% de la producción económica mundial. Visto con seriedad, se trata de una montaña de deuda que nadie puede ni quiere pagar.


Los principales bancos centrales del mundo han reducido los tipos de interés del mercado a cero o incluso por debajo de cero, y mantienen en funcionamiento las imprentas electrónicas para financiar a los Estados y bancos en dificultades mediante la emisión de enormes cantidades de dinero fiduciario de nueva creación. En otras palabras, los responsables políticos han recurrido descaradamente a la inflación para mantener el sistema a flote. Como demuestra la experiencia, la inflación engendra con demasiada facilidad más inflación, lo que podría resultar en extremo autodestructivo para el sistema mundial de dinero fiduciario.


Si se quiere salvar el sistema monetario fiduciario del colapso, las economías tendrán que tirar por la borda, desgraciadamente, lo poco que queda del sistema económico y social libre, ya que básicamente habrá que poner a descansar todas las fuerzas correctoras que quedan del libre mercado. De hecho, los gobiernos tendrán que recurrir a más regulaciones, prohibiciones, impuestos, controles, etc. En otras palabras, el sistema económico y social libre será víctima del esfuerzo por preservar el sistema de dinero fiduciario.


Visto de este modo, el alejamiento del dinero de oro, que alcanzó su dramático punto final en el verano de 1971, fue mucho más que un simple acontecimiento histórico bien pasado. Fue un acontecimiento bastante fatídico, el último clavo en el ataúd de la idea del dinero sano; incluso podemos hablar del «crimen de 1971». En realidad, también puede verse como una especie de comercio mefistofélico: el buen dinero de oro se cambió por el mal dinero fiduciario; como en el trato fáustico, los valores morales supremos, o el alma personal, se entregaron a un espíritu maligno. En cualquier caso, la desvinculación del dinero del oro y la entrega de la empresa de producción de dinero al Estado y a su banco central, se convertirá probablemente en una de las mayores locuras de la historia de la humanidad.



El Dr. Thorsten Polleit es economista jefe de Degussa y profesor honorario en la Universidad de Bayreuth. También actúa como asesor de inversiones.


_Este artículo fue publicado en Instituto Mises el 13 de agosto de 2021









El crimen del 71: cuando Nixon eliminó la última conexión del dólar con el oro, por Thorsten Polleit - LaPatilla.com


Hace casi cincuenta años, el 15 de agosto de 1971, la administración americana del presidente Richard Nixon (1913-94) abolió la posibilidad de canjear el oro […]




www.lapatilla.com




_


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ago 2021)

No merecen ningún crédito ni obediencia. 
La gente debería tenerlo claro. 
Quien roba a un ladrón tiene cien años de perdón. Pero estos no son sólo ladrones. 
Han utilizado a la gente como perros esclavos. Se merecen lo peor.


----------



## Orooo (17 Ago 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> También China insinúa que es tiempo de que EEUU use la vacuna dorada antes de que el "virus verde" se descontrole:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 745410
> 
> ...



A mi esas viñetas que pones me dejan flipando.
De donde cojones salen?
Se que son de algun diario de china o algo asi, pero para que las ponen?
La explicacion que das de las viñetas, es obra tuya o es una explicacion que dan de la misma fuente que las viñetas.

Es que me dejan desconcertado.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Ago 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> A mi esas viñetas que pones me dejan flipando.
> De donde cojones salen?
> Se que son de algun diario de china o algo asi, pero para que las ponen?
> La explicacion que das de las viñetas, es obra tuya o es una explicacion que dan de la misma fuente que las viñetas.
> ...



Salen principalmente del China Daily (prensa vocera del gobierno Chino en inglés). Pero aparece simbología similar (virus verde represento al dólar y/o morado representando la ideología que trata de imponer occidente en el mundo) en otras páginas oficiales de China en redes sociales occidentales como Facebook.

En mi opinión, son propaganda de guerra destinada a desmoralizar a la élite enemiga para que se sienten a negociar un nuevo sistema monetario basado en el oro tal y como anunció su prensa en agosto de 2019. No hay comunicación fluida entre China y EEUU, por lo que es probable que se envíen mensajes a través del canal que suponen los voceros del poder de ambos bandos (en The Economist han sacado viñetas en respuesta a insinuaciones hechas en la prensa China, por ejemplo).

La explicación de las viñetas es mía y está abierta a debate. La simbología (oro vs. virus verde) se repite en numerosas ocasiones como para ser casual, más teniendo en cuenta que unos meses antes de empezar a luchar contra el "virus" paralizando el comercio mundial, habían dicho que el billete verde iba a ser reemplazado por el oro. Hay más viñetas recopiladas a lo largo este hilo:





__





Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


Evidentemente esto es una gran farsa. La peli sólo la proyectan en ciertos sitios... Los que estamos en guerra. Lo que me sorprende es que pasa desapercibido... Cada vez pasa menos desapercibido para más gente. Esto toca a su fin y ahora llegan las consecuencias de la trama.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FranMen (17 Ago 2021)

Opinar fácil es:








Gold, silver prices go up, analysts decode reasons


Concerns over China's regulations for its once-freewheeling internet sector and turmoil in Afghanistan kept investors on the edge. Gold is considered a safe store of value during times of political and financial uncertainty.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## cdametalero (17 Ago 2021)

Post reciente relacionado con nuestra reliquia bárbara:





Palantir se prepara para un evento de cisne negro







www.burbuja.info


----------



## cdametalero (18 Ago 2021)




----------



## FranMen (18 Ago 2021)

Seguro que el oro lo han confiscado para evitar que caiga en manos de los malvados talibanes antes que a sus soldados 




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## IvanRios (19 Ago 2021)

* La Fed prepara al mercado para la retirada de estímulos 
*
*Los miembros del banco central estadounidense coinciden en la necesidad de plantearse el fin de las compras de deuda, pero se reactiva la lucha interna para decidir cómo y cuándo*
CLARA ALBA  Jueves, 19 agosto 2021, 13:21 
Se acabó la barra libre. La Reserva Federal estadounidense (Fed) tiene cada vez más claro que la recuperación económica tras la crisis obliga a preparar desde ya al mercado para una retirada de estímulos que ahora parece más cerca que nunca.

Las actas de su última reunión evidencian que la mayoría de los miembros del organismo presidido por Jerome Powell apuesta ya por poner en marcha el denominado 'tapering'. Es decir, por echar el freno a sus compras de deuda a finales de este mismo año.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ago 2021)

Y esto sí nos lo creemos.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## angel220 (19 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> * La Fed prepara al mercado para la retirada de estímulos
> *
> *Los miembros del banco central estadounidense coinciden en la necesidad de plantearse el fin de las compras de deuda, pero se reactiva la lucha interna para decidir cómo y cuándo*
> CLARA ALBA  Jueves, 19 agosto 2021, 13:21
> ...



Esto me suena a lo que dijo el BCE a finales del 2015 que a principio de 2017 empezaremos a retirar los QE, lo mismo y si desparecen los QE aparecerá una nomenclatura mejor la QPHYTRE así nadie sabrá de que van , patada adelante y ganar tiempo solo


----------



## kikepm (19 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> * La Fed prepara al mercado para la retirada de estímulos
> *
> *Los miembros del banco central estadounidense coinciden en la necesidad de plantearse el fin de las compras de deuda, pero se reactiva la lucha interna para decidir cómo y cuándo*
> CLARA ALBA  Jueves, 19 agosto 2021, 13:21
> ...



Buen momento para que empiecen los impagos, nuevas crisis de "liquidez", y la caidita de algún banco comercial de tamaño medio.

El evento que va a desencadenar el inicio de la mayor crisis de la historia contemporánea puede ser cualquiera, pero este es uno de mis preferidos. Elimina de un plumazo toda la narrativa keynesiana, socialista y conservadora sobre la recuperación y la solidez de los fundamentales de la economía, echa por tierra la manida y popular explicación covid y, sobre todo, va como anillo al dedo a lo que llevamos años comentando.

Queda menos para que todo reviente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ago 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Buen momento para que empiecen los impagos, nuevas crisis de "liquidez", y la caidita de algún banco comercial de tamaño medio.
> 
> El evento que va a desencadenar el inicio de la mayor crisis de la historia contemporánea puede ser cualquiera, pero este es uno de mis preferidos. Elimina de un plumazo toda la narrativa keynesiana, socialista y conservadora sobre la recuperación y la solidez de los fundamentales de la economía, echa por tierra la manida y popular explicación covid y, sobre todo, va como anillo al dedo a lo que llevamos años comentando.
> 
> Queda menos para que todo reviente.




Ilusionante pero llevamos años y al final todo sigue igual me cago en la puta.

Tampoco podemos esperar a que todo reviente, hay que seguir haciendo cosas como si nada fuera a pasar, mas que nada por que como no pase nos vamos a quedar con cara de gilipollas.

Si salen oportunidades hay que ir cogiendolas independientemente de que por otro lado vayamos preparando posibles escenarios de que eso que comentas pase y vaya todo a la mismisima mierda, que ademas habran muchos escenarios diferentes dentro de esa mierda siendo unos peores que otros.


----------



## MIP (19 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> * La Fed prepara al mercado para la retirada de estímulos
> *
> *Los miembros del banco central estadounidense coinciden en la necesidad de plantearse el fin de las compras de deuda, pero se reactiva la lucha interna para decidir cómo y cuándo*
> CLARA ALBA  Jueves, 19 agosto 2021, 13:21
> ...



Fijaros que no estan hablando de subir tipos, solamente hablan de reducir la cantidad de deuda que monetizan. Y solo con eso se jiña medio mercado y el otro medio va sacando el rollo de higienico. 

Están en un callejón sin salida y lo saben.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ago 2021)

No pueden hacer nada. Sólo imprimir y bajar/subir intereses.
Han generado una deuda monstruosa y ya no pueden tocar los intetereses so pena de que empiece a petar todo.
Se dedican a mentir, decir que está más o menos controlado, cada cual se prepara para el petardazo y a verlas venir.

Lo que dicen de que la inflación es "transitoria" me recuerda a cuando dijeron que desligaban el dólar del oro "temporalmente". Una leche
Vendrá lo que tenga que venir.
Mientras más fuerte la subida más fuerte la caída.
Por muchas guerritas, plandemias, cuentos que se monten, bancos que se cepillen o lo que sea, no va a haber milagros.
Vienen años de ajuste del bueno.
Aquí en spain no hay problema, estamos en buenas manos, la madre que los parió.


----------



## timi (20 Ago 2021)

*LOS BANCOS CENTRALES ESTÁN AHORA EN EL FINAL DEL JUEGO*
PUBLICADO POR EGON VON GREYERZ | 19 DE AGOSTO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS286 
Los banqueros centrales recibieron la maldición de Midas hace medio siglo. Midas convirtió todo lo que tocaba en oro, incluso su propia comida. Hace exactamente 50 años (15 de agosto de 1971) los banqueros centrales recibieron una maldición mucho peor por parte de Nixon. Pero en lugar de convertir todo en oro, su maldición fue convertir todos los activos reales, incluido el oro, en papel sin valor, creando la configuración perfecta para este final del banco central.
Nixon, por supuesto, no había estudiado historia. Porque si lo hubiera hecho, habría entendido que su mentira era $ 100 billones peor que las mentiras de Watergate:
*“EL EFECTO DE LA ACCIÓN DE HOY SERÁ ESTABILIZAR EL DÓLAR”*
¡Hmmmmmm!
Como muestra el gráfico a continuación, el dólar ha perdido un 98% en términos reales (ORO) desde 1971. Una lección de historia de una hora le habría enseñado a Nixon que ninguna moneda ha sobrevivido en la historia, ya que todos los líderes sin falta han hecho lo que hizo Nixon.
Me recuerda la frase de la canción de Pete Seeger " ¿Dónde se han ido todas las flores? ":
*"¿CUÁNDO APRENDERÁS, CUÁNDO APRENDERÁS?"*







Bueno, por supuesto que nunca aprenderán. La historia ha enseñado a los pocos que están dispuestos a escuchar que no hay excepción.
Cada moneda a lo largo de la historia se ha degradado hasta que ha llegado a CERO, como describí aquí .
Parece incomprensible que los presidentes y los banqueros centrales no hayan aprendido que todos desempeñarán el papel que tienen sus predecesores en la destrucción de la moneda de la nación.
Con su arrogancia, es obvio que todos esperan poder pasar el testigo para que no suceda durante su mandato. Y debido a que la mayoría de los líderes tienen un reinado relativamente corto en relación con la vida útil de una moneda, a menudo escapan aunque sean culpables.
Nixon, por ejemplo, creyó que cometió una buena acción y estabilizó el dólar. Si está mirando hacia abajo desde arriba, ahora, 50 años después, verá que sus acciones han creado una "mera" caída del 98% hasta ahora.
*¡Así que Nixon salvó el dólar muy brevemente con la consecuencia de matarlo para siempre! ¿Cuándo aprenderán?*
*UNA ECONOMÍA GLOBAL DISFUNCIONAL*
El período posterior a mi nacimiento al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue seguido por un largo capítulo de la ley y el orden en Occidente. Esto no era solo en la sociedad en general, sino que también había orden y disciplina, así como cortesía en las escuelas y las familias.
Hoy en muchos países no hay respeto por los profesores, los padres o incluso la policía. Todas las eras pasan por ciclos y la peor parte del ciclo es lo que estamos experimentando ahora.
Los valores morales y éticos se han ido y el crimen es desenfrenado. Esto no es nuevo en la historia y ocurre regularmente al final de épocas o ciclos importantes. Esto sucedió, por ejemplo, al final del Imperio Romano cuando Roma se desintegró económica y moralmente. La decadencia era desenfrenada entonces como lo es hoy. También lo eran las deudas y los déficits.







El emperador Cómodo comenzó todo y fue el antiguo Nixon. Gallenius lo terminó y fue la versión griega de Biden.
Entonces, la disolución de valores y principios es claramente una consecuencia de la disfunción financiera y económica.
El hecho de que Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, haya aumentado la deuda federal todos los años desde 1960 (con cuatro excepciones menores) es un signo de enfermedad crónica y disfunción total.
Si el gobierno de los Estados Unidos durante más de 60 años se ha vuelto cada vez más decadente, tanto económica como moralmente, ¿cómo podemos esperar que la gente se comporte de manera diferente?
A muchos países del mundo les ha ido de manera similar, pero debido al tamaño de la economía estadounidense y al estado de la moneda de reserva del dólar, las consecuencias son considerablemente más importantes.
*AHORA ESTAMOS EN EL FINAL DEL BANCO CENTRAL*
La canción “ Siempre estoy soplando burbujas ” fue escrita en 1918, poco después de la creación de la Fed. Claramente, el compositor lo vio venir:
_"Siempre estoy soplando burbujas,
Bonitas burbujas en el aire
Vuelan tan alto, casi alcanzan el cielo 
Entonces, como mis sueños, se desvanecen y mueren "._
No será diferente con las burbujas actuales. Ya volaron tan alto y alcanzaron el cielo. Solo mire los balances de los bancos centrales que ahora se están volviendo exponenciales:







Como muestra el gráfico, desde que comenzó la Gran Crisis Financiera en 2006, los balances de los cuatro bancos centrales más grandes se han multiplicado por seis. Dado que la crisis actual se aceleró en 2019, ¡el crecimiento ahora es EXPLOSIVO!
Pero no son solo los bancos centrales los que hacen burbujas. Porque el mundo entero se ha convertido en una burbuja:







Se necesitaron 2000 años para alcanzar una deuda global de $ 100 billones y la mayor parte se ha acumulado desde 1971. Luego, 50 años después, la deuda global se triplicó a $ 300 billones.
Como puede ver en el gráfico anterior, estoy proyectando $ 2 billones o más en los próximos 4-9 años. Suena enorme y sensacional, pero las matemáticas son simples. Si sumamos pasivos no financiados de al menos $ 200 billones a nivel mundial más derivados totales de al menos $ 1,5 billones, eso nos lleva a $ 2 billones.
A medida que la burbuja de los derivados explote, o más bien implosione, en los próximos años, cuando lleguemos al final del banco central, todo ese dinero será impreso por los bancos centrales en un intento inútil de salvar el sistema financiero.
El 15 de agosto de 1971 fue el comienzo del fin de la era económica y el sistema monetario actuales.
La Gran Crisis Financiera de 2006 fue el comienzo del Fin del Fin.
En agosto de 2019, cuando los bancos centrales entraron en pánico y declararon que harían lo que fuera necesario, comenzó la etapa final de End of the End.
En el gráfico anterior he indicado que esta etapa final y el final del juego de nuestro sistema monetario actual terminará entre 2025 y 2030. El final de una era económica importante es, por supuesto, imposible de pronosticar.
Normalmente las cosas tardan más de lo esperado. Pero cuando comienza el final del banco central hiperinflacionario (seguido de una implosión deprimente), las cosas normalmente suceden muy rápido. Los períodos hiperinflacionarios suelen ser de 2 a 4 años.
*CONSECUENCIAS - CONSECUENCIAS*
Hemos invertido seriamente en oro físico desde 2002. En los años previos a este siglo, hemos estudiado el riesgo global e investigado cuidadosamente la mejor manera de protegerse contra este riesgo. Nuestra conclusión fue que era poco probable que el sistema financiero y monetario sobreviviera según nuestro análisis de riesgo, que también incluía la comprensión de la historia.
No somos fanáticos del oro, pero consideramos que poseer oro físico es la mejor protección contra las consecuencias de otro sistema financiero y monetario fallido.
Como discutimos en nuestro MAMChat la semana pasada discutiendo el colapso repentino del oro , el intento de deprimir el precio del oro arrojando $ 4 mil millones de oro en papel fue solo la parte final de una corrección normal.







Nuestro interés en el oro se debe únicamente a razones fundamentales, pero a veces es interesante observar los patrones técnicos.
El gráfico anterior muestra que la onda C correctiva alcanzó el soporte en $ 1,680. Ese fue probablemente el final de una corrección menor y el oro pronto debería comenzar a moverse hacia el próximo objetivo de $ 3,000. Subir por encima de $ 1,900 será la confirmación de la reanudación de la tendencia alcista.
El oro está en una tendencia alcista secular desde 1999 y ninguna acción de los bancos centrales puede detener el movimiento a niveles impensables en la actualidad.
Pero los inversores no deberían centrarse en qué precio podría alcanzar el oro, sino en cuánto pueden caer sus activos (acciones, bonos, propiedades) medidos en dólares o euros. En mi opinión, las caídas serán mucho más del 50% y probablemente más del 90%.
El oro físico, protegido de forma segura en una jurisdicción segura como Suiza, siempre ha sido la mejor protección contra una moneda y un sistema financiero fallidos.
*Esta vez no será diferente.*
_Fuente original: Matterhorn - GoldSwitzerland_


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ago 2021)

Clarito ¿No?
A estas alturas no hay tu tía que valga.


----------



## Muttley (20 Ago 2021)

Tocamos metal de nuevo con las Egyptian Relics…


----------



## FranMen (20 Ago 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




La compañía de software Palantir informó recientemente que, además de la criptografía, ahora aceptarán oro. Además, compraron alrededor de 51 millones de dólares en oro. Según Bloomberg, el director de operaciones Shyam Sankar dijo:



> _"Aceptar monedas no tradicionales "refleja más una visión del mundo", dijo Shyam Sankar, el director de operaciones, en una entrevista.
> *Tienes que estar preparado para un futuro con más eventos de cisne negro.*_


----------



## timi (22 Ago 2021)




----------



## estupeharto (22 Ago 2021)

Éste no lo tenía en la lista.... pa la saca


----------



## timi (22 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Éste no lo tenía en la lista.... pa la saca



yo tampoco , dale un vistazo al canal entero , tiene sus cositas


----------



## timi (22 Ago 2021)

Los indicadores empeoran... todavía más.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## cacho_perro (23 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> Los indicadores empeoran... todavía más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quitando que es otro post tipo "será en octubre" sonsaco alguna conclusión interesante:
- Los metales como valor refugio (again) con aún más datos
- el famoso peak oil: muy probablemente la urgencia de los países desarrollados por la implantación de los coches eléctricos y el estrangulamiento del comercio por parte de enormes buques portacontenedores devoradores de petróleo venga de su próxima escasez (al menos a precio asequible), por lo que tanto el tema del "control de emisiones" como la pandemia han venido como excusa perfecta para justificarlos.... os imagináis cómo reaccionaría el imbécil ciudadano medio si dijeran que el petróleo (por fin) se acaba? El puto caos acaparador.... Mejor "convencerlos" de que hay que dejar de gastar gasolina/gasoil usando vehículos eléctricos, quedándose en casa teletrabajando o evitando pedir mierdas a aliexpress que requieran comercio a larga distancia (casualmente ahora están haciendo campañas muy fuertes por el reciclaje de chismes y sacando legislación al respecto para facilitar/abaratar la reparación....). Porque hay un hecho que es indiscutible y es que efectivamente las grandes petroleras están dejando de invertir en nuevos yacimientos y derivando inversiones a eléctricas y renovables... un hecho bastante grave que está muy tapado en los grandes medios de comunicación....

Todo esto contando que los bancos centrales/gobiernos no se inventen la próxima "patada adelante" que siga manteniendo el tinglado, porque objetivamente hablando se tendría que haber ido todo a la mierda en 2008-2011 de no haberse aplicado medidas históricas por extremas....


----------



## Jotac (23 Ago 2021)

Curioso el castigo a la plata del 9 de agosto mientras que el oro recuperó. Hoy con más alegría la plata, pero pa mear y no echar gota. Materias primas por las nubes y la plata ni como unidad monetaria ni como materia prima, vaya desgraciados manipuladores


----------



## cdametalero (23 Ago 2021)

Creo que has dado en el clavo de la manipulación:
"ni como unidad monetaria ni como materia prima".



Jotac dijo:


> Curioso el castigo a la plata del 9 de agosto mientras que el oro recuperó. Hoy con más alegría la plata, pero pa mear y no echar gota. Materias primas por las nubes y la plata ni como unidad monetaria ni como materia prima, vaya desgraciados manipuladores


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2021)

Recordad , esto es una carrera de fondo , de nada sirve ir el primero en la primera curva.
Sin tener ni puta idea de nada , si los bancos centrales y los países dicen A , yo B , si dicen blanco , yo negro ,, luego ya analizare de lo que hablan. Es mi religión.


----------



## CacaodeCaracas (23 Ago 2021)

Hola, en relación a la plata, no sé si alguien lo ha comentado ya, hoy me acabo de dar cuenta que entre el 6 i 8 de agosto de 2020 subió a máximos, seis meses después (uno de febrero de 2021) volvió a subir a máximos y justo otros seis meses después (6-8 de agosto de 2021) le pegan el mazazo para abajo, precisamente en el aniversario de la primera subida...


----------



## estupeharto (23 Ago 2021)

CacaodeCaracas dijo:


> Hola, en relación a la plata, no sé si alguien lo ha comentado ya, hoy me acabo de dar cuenta que entre el 6 i 8 de agosto de 2020 subió a máximos, seis meses después (uno de febrero de 2021) volvió a subir a máximos y justo otros seis meses después (6-8 de agosto de 2021) le pegan el mazazo para abajo, precisamente en el aniversario de la primera subida...



masonadas sanas


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2021)

*LAS RESERVAS DE ORO DE CHINA AUMENTAN DURANTE 15 AÑOS CONSECUTIVOS PARA 2020*
PUBLICADO POR GOLDBROKER ™ | 23 DE AGOSTO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS69 
Las reservas de oro de China han crecido cada año durante 15 años consecutivos, alcanzando las 14,727.16 toneladas en 2020, según un anuario publicado por la Asociación de Oro de China (CGA).
A pesar de factores que incluyen la epidemia de COVID-19 y las políticas relacionadas con los derechos mineros, la producción de oro del país aún ocupa el primer lugar en el mundo, con 365,35 toneladas en 2020, se lee en el informe.
Esto representa una disminución de 14,88 toneladas, o un 3,91% menos que en el mismo período de 2019, según el informe de la CGA.
Sin embargo, al observar un evidente ritmo de desaceleración en la contracción de la producción de oro en 2020 en comparación con los años anteriores, la transformación de la industria de producción de oro de China de un crecimiento de alta velocidad a un desarrollo de alta calidad está mostrando un impulso sólido.
El volumen total negociado de oro en el mercado chino alcanzó las 95.500 toneladas en 2020, lo que representa el 13,72% de las transacciones de oro en el mercado mundial.
El anuario publicado por la CGA proporcionó un informe analítico sobre el desarrollo y la tendencia futura de la industria del oro de China, que cubre toda la cadena de la industria, incluida la exploración, la minería, el procesamiento y la inversión del oro.
_Fuente original: China.org_


----------



## timi (25 Ago 2021)




----------



## FranMen (25 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> *LAS RESERVAS DE ORO DE CHINA AUMENTAN DURANTE 15 AÑOS CONSECUTIVOS PARA 2020*
> PUBLICADO POR GOLDBROKER ™ | 23 DE AGOSTO DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS69
> Las reservas de oro de China han crecido cada año durante 15 años consecutivos, alcanzando las 14,727.16 toneladas en 2020, según un anuario publicado por la Asociación de Oro de China (CGA).
> A pesar de factores que incluyen la epidemia de COVID-19 y las políticas relacionadas con los derechos mineros, la producción de oro del país aún ocupa el primer lugar en el mundo, con 365,35 toneladas en 2020, se lee en el informe.
> ...



Las reservas de oro de USA eran 80000 toneladas, China va camino del doble
Edito, se me escapó un 0, 8000 toneladas


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2021)

Buenos días, quería compartir con vosotros un pequeño estudio que he realizado sobre el precio de la plata hoy día en Venezuela y la conservación del poder adquisitivo que habría tenido una familia que hubiera guardado bolívares de plata en vez bolívares fiduciarios.

Los datos que he obtenido han sido haciendo una búsqueda rápida por la red, por lo que alguno de ellos podría ser erróneo, corregidme si es así.

Comenzamos:

*1. DATOS PARA VENEZUELA EN 2021:*

Costes mensuales estimados para una familia de 4 personas: 574.993.934 Bs.S. 

Precio de 1 gramo de plata: 3.159.576 Bs.S.

Peso moneda 5 bolívares de plata: 25 gramos plata 900 milésimas= 22.5 gramos plata pura

Con 1 moneda de 5 bolívares (duro venezolano, igual que un duro de plata español) = 22.5 x *3.159.576 = 71.090.460 Bs.S.

Coste mensual para 1 familia de 4 personas en 2021 en Venezuela (en duros de plata) : *574.993.934 / 71.090.460 *= 8,0882 duros de plata *

*2. De otro estudio que realicé hace unas semanas y que posteé aquí obteníamos el resultado del sueldo medio andaluz en España en 1900 en plata:*

*En 1900 *
El sueldo medio andaluz era de 2,76ptas diarias, 82,8 ptas al mes.
Recordemos que 5ptas de plata (duro) eran 22,5gramos de plata. La peseta sale a 4,5gramos de plata.


Haciendo la correlación obtenemos que *el sueldo medio era 371 gramos de plata *

De los datos anteriores obtenemos que el *sueldo medio andaluz* *en España en 1900 *era de 371 / 22.5 =* 9,275 duros de plata


3. CONCLUSION:

De los datos anteriores obtenemos que el coste de la vida en sitios tan distantes, tanto en el tiempo como en el espacio, como son la España de 1900 y la Venezuela de 2021 (con una hiperinflación abrumadora) son similares, usando como referencia el valor en duros de plata.*

Por lo que se puede concluir que una familia que hubiera "ahorrado" en duros de plata habría conservado su poder adquisitivo a pesar del paso del tiempo, de la situación geográfica y de la situación política y económica.

También se deduce que frente a situaciones catastróficas y de caos generalizado la plata recupera su verdadero valor.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Buenos días, quería compartir con vosotros un pequeño estudio que he realizado sobre el precio de la plata hoy día en Venezuela y la conservación del poder adquisitivo que habría tenido una familia que hubiera guardado bolívares de plata en vez bolívares fiduciarios.
> 
> Los datos que he obtenido han sido haciendo una búsqueda rápida por la red, por lo que alguno de ellos podría ser erróneo, corregidme si es así.
> 
> ...



Excelente, muchas gracias por el trabajo y por compartirlo con nosotros.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Buenos días, quería compartir con vosotros un pequeño estudio que he realizado sobre el precio de la plata hoy día en Venezuela y la conservación del poder adquisitivo que habría tenido una familia que hubiera guardado bolívares de plata en vez bolívares fiduciarios.
> 
> Los datos que he obtenido han sido haciendo una búsqueda rápida por la red, por lo que alguno de ellos podría ser erróneo, corregidme si es así.
> 
> ...



Así es y fue, idem con el horo.

Lo cual no puede decirse del bitcoin, por mucho que pese. La historia del bitcoin está por escribir, sólo lleva unos años de fuerte especulación más que nada. Pero se harán estudios también dentro de unos años, será interesante.


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Ago 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Buenos días, quería compartir con vosotros un pequeño estudio que he realizado sobre el precio de la plata hoy día en Venezuela y la conservación del poder adquisitivo que habría tenido una familia que hubiera guardado bolívares de plata en vez bolívares fiduciarios.
> 
> Los datos que he obtenido han sido haciendo una búsqueda rápida por la red, por lo que alguno de ellos podría ser erróneo, corregidme si es así.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante.

Eso me recuerda a un estudio que decía que en época romana con una moneda de 1 onza de oro te podías comprar un kit completo de ropa de lujo (toga, túnica y sandalias) y hoy día con la misma moneda podrías pagar un traje de Armani con zapatos, correa y corbata una vez cambiada a FIAT


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ago 2021)

Un poco de técnico.

Si vamos al dibujo del L/P del oro se ven cosas interesantes












Es siguiente gran movimiento alcista del oro se masca en el ambiente.

Técnicamente lo pueden mantener lateral bajista un tiempo, pero las directrices históricas vienen empujando.

Esto cuadraría con que a partir de enero el Basilea III entra en vigor en UK donde están los bancos de lingotes.

Yo creo que a finales del primer trimestre de 2021 podemos ver algún movimiento, máximos principios de agosto de 2022, que es donde se cruzaría la directriz bajista a medio con la directriz alcista a largo.

En resumen, que creo que la espera para ver algo grande no se puede demorar más de un año. Ánimo


----------



## timi (27 Ago 2021)

La clave de todo.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> La clave de todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ejque llevan diciendo lo del petróleo 30 años....


----------



## FranMen (27 Ago 2021)

Está bien jugar con los números, pero acertar con el futuro es muy difícil. La plata históricamente estaba a 1:15, incluso, en Japón a 1:5, a lo largo de los siglos la plata ha ido perdiendo hasta hace poco que llegó a alrededor de 1:115, está última es exagerada pero tampoco creo que vuelva a 1:15, una cifra “razonable” hoy día es 1:40. Pero ya sabemos que esto tiene poco de razonable o que hay razones que se nos escapan.
1500/15= 100, 1500/40=37,5. 3000/15=200, 3000/40=75
El factor industrial/escasez no contaba históricamente, ahora, ¿sí, cuánto?


----------



## FranMen (27 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Demanda estridente*
> 
> 
> De hecho, la cifra de demanda del Silver Institute es bastante conservadora. Esperamos que sea mucho más alto, dado que es probable que continúe la política monetaria flexible de la Reserva Federal de EE. UU. Y otros bancos centrales, manteniendo bajos los rendimientos de los bonos y las tasas de interés, lo que se traduce en una fuerte aceptación de los metales preciosos; y las numerosas aplicaciones industriales de la plata, derivadas de la alta conductividad de la plata, que parecen estar creciendo a pasos agigantados, en particular las relacionadas con las tecnologías “verdes” y 5G.
> ...



Pregunta: si el resto de metales aumenta de precio, ¿no se obtendrá más plata como subproducto?
Si la plata sube de precio por mayor demanda, ¿no será interesante minar más, buscar?
Si la plata sube de precio, ¿no sería Inter reciclarla? ¿A partir de qué precio ocurriría?


----------



## IvanRios (27 Ago 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> El factor industrial/escasez no contaba históricamente, ahora, ¿sí, cuánto?



En el sistema en el que hemos vivido hasta ahora la escasez no contaba, sino que en la práctica se 'contaba' como si los materiales fuesen infinitos (siendo por contra finitos, empezando por el mismo petróleo). Así, hemos vivido falsamente (porque así interesaba a la mafia mundial, hasta que ha dejado de ser viable ya que el camino sería, o será, el colapso de la civilización) en un paradigma de la abundancia donde todo era ilimitado, y ahora pasaremos a vivir en un paradigma contrario, es decir, en un escenario en el que la palabra clave va a ser lo 'limitado'; y lo limitado implicará escasez, lo cual irá colocando 'cada cosa en su lugar', empezando por el precio de los metales pero de todo en general.

Pero no será la escasez el único elemento nuevo que entrará en juego para determinar los precios en este nuevo paradigma (y distopía), sino también otros que tampoco han 'contado' hasta la fecha y que ahora serán cruciales, como por ejemplo la necesidad del metal para la transición energética, la cada vez menor disponibilidad de energía, la cada vez menor concentración del mineral y por tanto la cada vez mayor energía empleada, la contaminación de CO2 que produce la minería (contaminación que hasta ahora no importaba pero que ahora se mirará con lupa), las enormes cantidades de agua que se requiere en el proceso (el agua tampoco 'contaba' hasta ahora pero igualmente la oferta de agua va a dejar de ser ilimitada), la contaminación del territorio...y todo ello en un contexto de decrecimiento y de racionamiento. Y en este nuevo paradigma en el que entrarán en juego todos estos factores e incluso más, ¿podrá una onza de plata seguir valiendo 24 ridículos euros? Lo dudo mucho.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (27 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El otro día me puse a investigar un poco sobre los precios históricos de la plata y el oro, mezclando varias tablas excel que me encontré por ahí, esto es la conclusión que saqué:
> 
> - El ciberespacio está lleno de enteraos que predicen precios sin orden ni concierto, plata a 150$, 200$, 300$, 1250$... oro a 3000$, 5000$, 10000$...
> 
> ...



Creo que tienes razón con el precio del oro a medio plazo. El tema se ha hablado aquí muchas veces: Si la onza llega a costar 3000$ será porque todo habrá subido mucho de precio, no solo el oro. Por eso creo que el oro es bueno para CONSERVAR patrimonio pero no para INCREMENTARLO. Y no es poco!


----------



## Muttley (28 Ago 2021)

Tertulia de transporte maritimo con @GOLDGOD @arriba/abajo, @RockLobster en Momentum. 
El maestro Raul a la batuta.
Refrito veraniego.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El otro día me puse a investigar un poco sobre los precios históricos de la plata y el oro, mezclando varias tablas excel que me encontré por ahí, esto es la conclusión que saqué:
> 
> - El ciberespacio está lleno de enteraos que predicen precios sin orden ni concierto, plata a 150$, 200$, 300$, 1250$... oro a 3000$, 5000$, 10000$...
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que la subida no va a ser progresiva. Nunca lo ha sido. Podemos ver el oro plano o cayendo otro año y luego una subida explosiva del 100% en uno o dos años. 

Siempre ha sido así y el que no esté a bordo perderá el tren.

El tecnico a muy largo plazo suele ser bastante fiable. A corto pueden manipular pero a largo la tendencia natural del mercado se acaba imponiendo.

Por eso decia que el cohete is coming de aquí a un año

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Tertulia de transporte maritimo con @GOLDGOD @arriba/abajo, @RockLobster en Momentum.
> El maestro Raul a la batuta.
> Refrito veraniego.



Buen programa,,,


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El otro día me puse a investigar un poco sobre los precios históricos de la plata y el oro, mezclando varias tablas excel que me encontré por ahí, esto es la conclusión que saqué:
> 
> - El ciberespacio está lleno de enteraos que predicen precios sin orden ni concierto, plata a 150$, 200$, 300$, 1250$... oro a 3000$, 5000$, 10000$...
> 
> ...



Más allá de su naturaleza de humo a precio de tulipan, el problema de las criptobazofias es que hay un apagón y cae la red de telefonía móvil, y no puedes disponer de ellas.

Ya expuse hace mucho en más de un hilo que el cierre de minas y térmicas de carbón par meter renobobas nos abocaba a triplicar el precio de la luz e incrementarse los apagones, y el tiempo me ha dado la razón. Precios récord, hace un mes un millón de catalanes a oscuras con la excusa del hidroavión, hace mes y medio San Blas-Canillejas a oscuras, etc.

De modo que no hace falta el MadMax para no fiarse de las criptos. La venezualización es imparable. El Petro es el espejo de esos dineros etéreos.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Ago 2021)

El precio de la luz está así por la incompetencia y gitanería de los políticos.
Cuando se negoció cómo se afrontaría, los alemanes impusieron normas que les favorecían y la menestra de turno aprobó unas normas que nos perjudicaban.
Desde entonces, a pesar de que Alemania contamina más que España, tenemos que pagar más que ellos. Y luego tal como está diseñado la producida por renovables se acaba pagando al precio de la combinada.
Centeno lo explica bien.
Tanto desaguisado para pagar más que nadie. Y nadie arregla nada.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El precio de la luz está así por la incompetencia y gitanería de los políticos.
> Cuando se negoció cómo se afrontaría, los alemanes impusieron normas que les favorecían y la menestra de turno aprobó unas normas que nos perjudicaban.
> Desde entonces, a pesar de que Alemania contamina más que España, tenemos que pagar más que ellos. Y luego tal como está diseñado la producida por renovables se acaba pagando al precio de la combinada.
> Centeno lo explica bien.
> Tanto desaguisado para pagar más que nadie. Y nadie arregla nada.



Os han vendido la moto de que la culpa de los precios altos es del sistema de subasta y que el gas es muy caro. Lo es comparado con el carbón, desde luego, y hay que traerlo de países tan estables como Argelia. Pero es mucho más barato que las renobobas.

Las renobobas pueden venderse a 30 , a 10 o incluso a 0€ el MWh, que luego el Estado con los impuestos cubre sus demenciales costes de generación (350€ las FV, 120 la éolica) y les regala un 7% garantizado de rentabilidad.


----------



## timi (29 Ago 2021)

Buenos dias , es un programazo @Muttley y una surte poder tener opiniones profesionales como la tuya. Hoy lo volveré a escuchar , se merece toda la atención para entender lo máximo posible . Nos esperan unos meses entretenidos como poco.







*Los rescates de COVID no tienen nada que ver con COVID*
27 de agosto de 2021
Por Matthew Piepenburg

A continuación, hacemos una pregunta simple: ¿Es la guerra contra COVID el pretexto necesario para un "desempeño" del mercado aún más centralizado?
Después de todo, ¿quién necesita mercados libres cuando la liquidez del banco central determina las fuerzas de los precios a través de interminables rescates de COVID?
La tendencia hacia *controles centralizados* y mercados centralizados estaba en juego mucho antes de COVID, pero ¿ha dado la pandemia a los poderes fácticos aún más poder?
Como discutimos a continuación, COVID puede ser el último clavo en el ataúd del capitalismo de libre mercado.
Bajo esta luz turbia, ¿importan los indicadores y las fuerzas tradicionales del mercado?
*Sentimiento del consumidor: ¿A quién le importa?*
Dado que las poblaciones alcanzaron máximos históricos en los mercados de Estados Unidos, la confianza del consumidor vio recientemente su 7 ª mayor colapso en la historia.





No hace falta decir que los cuadros de vendedores de trucos de Wall Street (¿especialistas en propaganda?) Ya están trabajando arduamente para explicar por qué tal desconexión entre el sentimiento y las valoraciones de las acciones (es decir, las burbujas de precios) no importa.
Después de todo, cuando los cubos de liquidez de QE se vierten diariamente en el sistema financiero en una era de QE ilimitada inducida por COVID, los mercados impulsados por los bancos centrales de hoy no necesitan la confianza del consumidor ni siquiera balances generales saludables (desde flujos de efectivo libres hasta ganancias y ganancias) para hacer su escalada zombi hacia los niveles de 34.6 PE en el S&P.
En resumen, ¿quién necesita la confianza del consumidor (o incluso de los consumidores), cuando una bolsa de aire del banco central se encuentra permanentemente debajo del S&P, NASDAQ y DOW?
*Palabras que reemplazan a las matemáticas y los hechos*
Hace más de una década, cuando comenzó el primer grupo controvertido de QE1, Bernanke prometió que sería una medida "temporal".
Pero bajista o alcista, ya tenemos bastante claro que palabras como "temporal" y *"transitorio"* que salen de DC son tan vacías como la promesa de Nixon en 1971 de que la disociación del patrón oro sería igualmente breve:





Y cuando se trata de palabras versus realidad, no se necesita un Sherlock Holmes o incluso un inspector Clouseau para ver el faro de los verdaderos motivos en medio de una niebla de narraciones falsas.
*Ingrese COVID: el rescate definitivo*
Cualquiera que sea la opinión que uno tenga de la pandemia de COVID o su costo para la salud humana y el PIB mundial, ya no se puede negar que un virus cuyo porcentaje de supervivencia es superior al 99% ha sido el escenario perfecto (¿artimaña?) Para justificar, _entre otras cosas_ , otro tsunami de los rescates de Wall Street bajo el disfraz de una crisis sanitaria mundial.
En resumen, si Bear Sterns, Lehman Brothers, Morgan Stanley y otros bancos de TBTF que jugaron con el fuego de MBS justificaron el rescate de 2008, ciertamente la óptica de una "crisis de salud global" hizo que billones de más "acomodaciones" del mercado fueran más fáciles de tragar (o escabullirse en).
Con este fin, mientras los debates necesarios y demasiado importantes continúan enfureciendo (a pesar de la censura abierta) sobre pasaportes de salud, cierres a nivel nacional, tasas de letalidad, hechos de seguridad / eficiencia de las vacunas y ficciones del ministerio de salud en un contexto de libertades civiles agonizantes. , las fuerzas del libre mercado y la confianza gubernamental, una cosa está quedando clara ...
_COVID (y más específicamente los rescates de COVID) salvaron los mercados financieros globales_ .
Es decir, a pesar de las narrativas que compiten entre el porno del miedo y el "nos preocupamos por ti" desde Nueva York hasta Sydney, COVID ha sido el mayor aliado de Wall Street desde la era Geithner-Bernanke-Paulson de 2008.
Dicho de manera aún más simple, mientras millones se preguntan cuándo pueden viajar, trabajar o ahorrar dinero nuevamente, los mercados obtuvieron otro rescate a expensas de la economía real.
Y COVID, ya sea creado por el hombre o por murciélagos, llegó justo a tiempo para rescatar un mercado crediticio que estaba cerca de la puerta de la muerte a fines de 2019.
¿Coincidencia? ¿Deliberar? Nunca encontraremos esas respuestas en una búsqueda de Google o en un video de YouTube censurados de manera cuidadosa / privada.
Mientras tanto, los formuladores de políticas (como las abejas zumbando galvánicamente alrededor de un tarro de miel) continúan explotando la narrativa de COVID para justificar una era sin precedentes de control centralizado sobre los mercados públicos libres y la libre elección individual con una carta blanca santurrona de los gustos (¿y deshonestidad?) De los cuales la historia nunca ha visto antes.
Siguiendo o siguiendo, compañías como Amazon, el NY Times, BlackRock y Wells Fargo continúan retrasando sus fechas de regreso a la oficina mientras los estados individuales debaten si los mandatos de máscaras tienen sentido, a pesar de la ciencia censurada que sugiere que las máscaras detienen la propagación de los microbios virales y las cercas de tela metálica detienen a los mosquitos ...
¿ *El mundo se ha vuelto loco* como una manada crédula que sigue a pastores con lengua de tenedor, o el Gran Hermano simplemente se preocupa mucho por su salud?
Eso es para que cada uno de nosotros decida, pero cuando se trata de lo que podemos esperar de los banqueros centrales, mi punto de vista es claro: COVID continuará siendo explotado para justificar más liquidez y, por lo tanto, más "apoyo" del mercado.
*El debate sobre el cónico o el no cónico*
Esto significa que los inversores pueden esperar más burbujas de mercado, volatilidad y distorsión junto con más vientos de cola inflacionistas, devaluaciones de la moneda y doble discurso de las políticas a medida que el debate de taper vs no-taper adquiere una prominencia en el discurso público similar a la comedia de máscara o sin máscara. de jour.
Es decir, mientras Wall Street continúa debatiendo si la Fed comenzará a reducir gradualmente su impresión de dinero mágico, el creciente volumen de titulares variantes de Delta que surgen de los Ministerios de la Verdad globales me lleva a creer que ya se está telegrafiando una narrativa para justificar más en lugar de menor expansión monetaria en el corto plazo.
Esto puede explicar por qué BTC y el oro , a pesar de los baches en los últimos tiempos, se han estado recuperando en lugar de esconderse en un rincón, ya que cada vez más inversores ven la degradación de la moneda escrita en la pared, a pesar de que tales realidades nunca aparecen en los titulares o en las notas de las reuniones del FOMC.
También hemos escrito en otra parte que el "debate de la reducción gradual" es en última instancia (y de manera realista) un no debate, ya que cualquier forma significativa de reducción significa menos respaldo de bonos soberanos, y menos respaldo de bonos soberanos significa caída de bonos seguida de rendimiento inmediato (y por lo tanto, la tasa de interés) sube.
Si las tasas de interés suben en un contexto de deuda global de 280 billones de dólares, la fiesta del mercado (es decir, la "recuperación" artificial) disfrutada desde 2009 llega a su fin de inmediato. Punto, punto.
Los banqueros centrales y los políticos, por supuesto, lo saben, lo que explica por qué más QE, en lugar de menos, es todo lo que mantiene viva la actual burbuja de activos de riesgo (desde acciones hasta bienes raíces).
Bajo esta luz triste pero seductora, los legisladores y los inversionistas tienen *dos opciones* : 1) mantener el QE en marcha y enviar la inflación a la luna, o 2) disminuir y enviar los mercados globales al sótano del tiempo.
En algún momento, por supuesto, incluso la QE ilimitada se vuelve insostenible y todo el castillo de naipes se derrumba bajo su propio peso grotesco.
Cuando ese momento (planeado o natural) ocurra, los mismos políticos que causaron esta catástrofe inevitable tendrán la excusa conveniente para culpar de los escombros financieros a COVID en lugar de a los espejos de sus baños.
Nuevamente, COVID es una narrativa muy conveniente, ¿no?
A corto plazo, la visión cínica pero realista de la puesta a punto que se avecina es que se pospondrá en lugar de aceptarla. Ésa es nuestra opinión.
*El caso de la reducción gradual: la próxima gran apuesta de Michael Burry*
Sin embargo, para ser justos con el debate abierto, vale la pena señalar que personas mucho más inteligentes han adoptado otros puntos de vista.
Por ejemplo, Michael Burry de Scion Capital, el genio incomprendido detrás del "Big Short" durante la Gran Crisis Financiera de 2008, ha estado vendiendo bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. Por una suma de $ 280 millones en opciones de venta contra el ETF de bonos del Tesoro de 20+ años de iShares ( ticker TLT ), lo que le hace ganar dinero si los precios de los bonos _caen en_ lugar de subir.
Michael Burry, al parecer, espera _menos en_ lugar de más apoyo de los bonos de la FED y, por lo tanto, _los_ rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro a largo plazo _aumentan en_ lugar de "reprimirse".
Y Burry, lo confieso, puede tener razón.
Incluso la Fed no puede imprimir para siempre para mantener los rendimientos y las tasas suprimidas artificialmente. Por lo tanto, en realidad pueden indicar una disminución real más que semántica, razón por la cual todos los ojos estarán puestos en Jackson Hole para buscar más señales de ajuste de la Fed para fin de año.
Esto nos lleva de vuelta a COVID y la campaña de miedo deliberado desde lo alto, ya que Powell confía en que avivar la narrativa de COVID obligará a más inversores a comprar bonos "seguros", lo que le quitará parte de la responsabilidad a la Fed de comprar la mayor parte de Uncle La deuda de Sam a través de una QE extrema.
Si la reducción gradual de la Fed se convierte en una realidad en lugar de un debate, los precios de los bonos caerán, lo que significa que los rendimientos de los bonos podrían aumentar fácil y rápidamente desde el rango actual del 1,2% al 1,8% o más.
El aumento de los rendimientos de los bonos, por supuesto, significa un aumento de las tasas de interés, y el aumento de las tasas de interés significa un aumento del costo de la deuda, lo que en última instancia significa que la "fiesta" impulsada por la deuda que los mercados han estado disfrutando durante años verá un momento de verdadera "resaca" peor en el alcance de lo que presenció la ventana de tasas ascendentes de fines de 2018.
En resumen, si la Fed se volviera ingenuamente agresiva y "cónica", esto sería un desastre para casi todas las clases de activos excepto el dólar, y probablemente sería una política de corta duración e inmediatamente revertida, similar a la reversión de 2019 después de la Subida de tipos del cuarto trimestre de 2018. ¡Incluso podemos obtener una nueva variante y un rescate de COVID para celebrar la ocasión!
*Reducción y oro*
En cuanto a la inversión en oro, el aumento de las tasas haría que el oro baje y el dólar suba si la inflación no aumenta considerablemente más rápido o más alto que los rendimientos de los bonos potencialmente crecientes.
Dada miedo principal de la Fed de que el anti-dólar conocido como el oro, podemos esperar más ficticiamente minimizado *mal reporte de inflación del IPC* de CC en el corto plazo, sobre todo si una vela en dólares creciente fuera a ocurrir.
Sin embargo, a largo plazo, el daño creado por años de política monetaria y fiscal expansiva seguirá siendo un viento de cola inflacionario para los metales preciosos, cuya paciencia frente a una política fiscal ebria se ha confirmado históricamente crisis tras crisis tras crisis ...
*Tarifas reales: más profundo parece inevitable*
Como saben todos los inversores en metales preciosos, el precio del oro se mueve inversamente a las tasas reales (es decir, ajustadas a la inflación). Es decir, a medida que las tasas reales se desploman, los precios del oro aumentan.
Esto explicaría por qué el oro comprado en Suiza se está trasladando a inversores de oro pacientes en códigos postales como China e India.





A pesar de los argumentos genuinos a favor de la reducción gradual y la inteligencia genuina de comerciantes como Michael Burry, los realistas juegan a largo plazo. Saben, en resumen, que la reducción es una herida de bala autoinfligida a los activos de riesgo.
Además, entienden que las enormes montañas de deuda sobre las que se asientan ahora los países de Occidente harían imposible que países como Estados Unidos paguen las crecientes tasas.
Solo por esta razón, veo más QE en el futuro, en lugar de menos, ya que los únicos compradores reales de deuda pública necesarios para mantener las tasas reprimidas provienen de los bancos centrales, no de la demanda natural del mercado.
A medida que la deuda de EE. UU. Con respecto al PIB se dispara más allá del 100% y ahora el 130% para los EE. UU. De doble déficit, la única solución / opción disponible para una nación tan endeudada es tasas reales más bajas en lugar de más altas.
Bajo tal luz, la reducción, nuevamente, es una opción peligrosa.
Desde 2014, cuando EE. UU. Perdió su base financiera externa (es decir, cuando los bancos centrales mundiales dejaron de comprar la deuda del Tío Sam en forma neta), la Fed no ha tenido más remedio que ser el comprador de último recurso de sus propios pagarés.
Esto significa que el Tío Sam tiene un interés personal en mantener bajas las tasas mientras infla su deuda con tasas de inflación más altas (aunque mal informadas), *el escenario perfecto* para la caída en lugar de la subida de las tasas reales, y por lo tanto, un claro viento de cola para el oro.
A pesar de ese realismo, muchos argumentan que la tasa real negativa de 1,1 observada en agosto pasado representa un piso.
¿Mmm?
*Una nueva guerra, una nueva excusa para imprimir dinero*
Volviendo a esa narrativa COVID demasiado conveniente (¿chivo expiatorio?), Soy de la fuerte opinión de que la "guerra contra COVID" será la narrativa dominante y continua en el futuro, ya que las guerras se confirman históricamente (así como históricamente conveniente) justificaciones para una mayor represión de las tasas e incluso tasas reales más bajas.
Eso es bueno para el oro.
Recuerde, por ejemplo, que Estados Unidos no es ajeno a que las tasas reales caigan hasta el -14%, como se vio en la Guerra Civil, así como en la Primera y Segunda Guerra Mundial. En los años 70 posteriores a Vietnam, los tipos reales se hundieron hasta el -7%.
Mi realismo cínico sugiere, por lo tanto, que las tasas reales de -1,1% observadas en agosto pasado fueron cualquier cosa menos un "piso" y que la guerra contra el COVID será deliberadamente exagerada, promulgada, extendida y, por desgracia, convenientemente explotada para justificar tasas reales negativas aún mayores en el futuro. Muy buenas condiciones para oro y plata.
Por más difícil que pueda ser para los inversores modernos que se arrullen a pensar que la Fed tiene inteligencia real y opciones cuando se trata de reducir o administrar la inflación como un termostato doméstico, el único medio que tienen para mantener sostenibles los niveles trágicos de la deuda estadounidense es vemos tipos reales más cercanos al -15%, no al -1,1%.
Para lograr esto, necesitarán más rescates de COVID y QE y, por lo tanto, más liquidez y, por lo tanto, más políticas de degradación del dólar para pagar sus deudas a bajo precio. Una vez más, un entorno muy agradable para los metales preciosos.
¿Pero -15% tipos reales? ¿De ninguna manera? Loco, ¿verdad?
*¿Creciendo en lugar de imprimir nuestra manera de salir de la deuda?*
Los optimistas, por supuesto, me llamarán loco, y los expertos dirán que podemos "salir de las deudas".
Lo suficientemente justo.
Pero para “salir adelante” de la deuda en un entorno normal, en lugar de cada vez más negativo, con tipos de interés reales, se necesitarían tasas de crecimiento del PIB del 20% o más durante los próximos 5 años.





¿Alguien realmente cree que eso sucederá?
Nosotros tampoco.
Disminución o no disminución, guerra real o una "guerra COVID" ideada políticamente, altruismo pandémico o chivo expiatorio pandémico, la realidad de la deuda que enfrenta el mundo en general o los EE. UU. En particular sugiere que COVID será el pretexto políticamente correcto para más en lugar de menos "alojamiento" del edificio Eccles.
A más largo plazo, esto significa que un *dólar* ya *muy degradado lo* será aún más, y que las tasas reales negativas pueden bajar mucho más de lo esperado, marcando así el comienzo de una nueva era demasiado familiar para el oro.
Vamos a esperar y ver.


----------



## timi (29 Ago 2021)

La retroalimentación en la espiral inflacionaria causará el final de las burbujas.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## timi (29 Ago 2021)




----------



## IvanRios (29 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


>



Ni aún diciéndolo a la cara comprenderán que la plandėmia es una excusa, y barata, para destruir el actual modelo económico, de producción y consumo, social e incluso político, en aras de implementar un nuevo orden tiránico y de ultra control mundial, amén de convertir a todos los ciudadanos del mundo (o a casi todos) en yonkis y cobayas de una técnica experimental que ellos sabrán con qué objetivos. Pero ni aún así; los esclavos seguirán creyendo que les están salvando la vida cuando en realidad se les està arrebatando, eso sí, por 'el bien del planeta.'


----------



## L'omertá (29 Ago 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ni aún diciéndolo a la cara comprenderán que la plandėmia es una excusa, y barata, para destruir el actual modelo económico, de producción y consumo, social e incluso político, en aras de implementar un nuevo orden tiránico y de ultra control mundial, amén de convertir a todos los ciudadanos del mundo (o a casi todos) en yonkis y cobayas de una técnica experimental que ellos sabrán con qué objetivos. Pero ni aún así; los esclavos seguirán creyendo que les están salvando la vida cuando en realidad se les està arrebatando, eso sí, por 'el bien del planeta.'






El suceso imposible del escenario que jamás imaginamos.


----------



## L'omertá (29 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> La retroalimentación en la espiral inflacionaria causará el final de las burbujas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta, (o disgusta)


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Os han vendido la moto de que la culpa de los precios altos es del sistema de subasta y que el gas es muy caro. Lo es comparado con el carbón, desde luego, y hay que traerlo de países tan estables como Argelia. Pero es mucho más barato que las renobobas.
> 
> Las renobobas pueden venderse a 30 , a 10 o incluso a 0€ el MWh, que luego el Estado con los impuestos cubre sus demenciales costes de generación (350€ las FV, 120 la éolica) y les regala un 7% garantizado de rentabilidad.



No, yo no he comprado nada.
Pagamos más que otros injustamente, porque tenemos una mierda al mando.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> No, yo no he comprado nada.
> Pagamos más que otros injustamente, porque tenemos una mierda al mando.



Sin duda, pero la culpa no es (sólo) del gas. Su impacto es proporcionalmente bajo.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Sin duda, pero la culpa no es (sólo) del gas. Su impacto es proporcionalmente bajo.



El gas no tiene la culpa.
En Europa acordaron una fórmula ( aceptada por nuestros mangurrinos) por la cual España sale perdiendo, aún contaminando menos, porque en ese momento Alemania venía de contaminar mucho y España al revés. Al coger ese momento como referencia, cualquier pequeño aumento nos penaliza mucho más que a los que tenían un listón más alto (pero aceptado).
Y por otro lado a hora de establecer el coste a pagar aquí, se coge el coste del recurso más caro (el que sea) y todos los MWh (los de cualquier procedencia) se tarifican a ese precio más caro.
Hay que pagar muchos sueldos con nuestro trabajo.

Los gobernantes miran su interés a costa de joder a millones, y aún la mayoría ni se entera, ni hace por enterarse, y les sigue apoyando en su ignorancia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Ago 2021)

timi dijo:


> La retroalimentación en la espiral inflacionaria causará el final de las burbujas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buena esta gráfica







Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajeroman (29 Ago 2021)

Yo la plata que acumuló no es para especular, es para mis hijos. Quien quiera que trague kobi.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ago 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jkaza (30 Ago 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



A este lo escuché una vez recomendando comprar lingotes y guardarlos en el banco, otro ejperto


----------



## muhammad_ali (31 Ago 2021)

Hola a todos, vuelvo a burbuja después de bastante tiempo. Alguien sabe si los antiguos foros de intercambio de monedas entre foreros siguen activos?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ago 2021)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Hola a todos, vuelvo a burbuja después de bastante tiempo. Alguien sabe si los antiguos foros de intercambio de monedas entre foreros siguen activos?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Lo tienes en chincheta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muhammad_ali (31 Ago 2021)

Muchas gracias, no se cómo no lo vi.


----------



## Santogrial (1 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


>



buen vídeo


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Sep 2021)

China va enseñando la patita... No queda mucho para que se pongan las cartas encima de la mesa:





__





China's gold reserves scale up for 15 consecutive years by 2020: report - China.org.cn






www.china.org.cn





La China Gold Association (CGA) dice que tienen 14,727.16 toneladas de oro de reservas. Oficialmente, no llegan a las dos mil... De dónde sale esta cifra? No se sabe, pero la CGA es quien junto con el gobierno decide las políticas del banco central y elabora los planes quinquenales.

Porque hacer este anuncio y publicarlo en la prensa del gobierno ahora? Se acerca el lanzamiento de la nueva divisa:




Por si alguien no vio el vídeo explicativo sobre el yuan digital del gobierno Chino, está en este link:









Why is China moving to digital RMB?







news.cgtn.com





Todos saben que China acumula más oro que no es contabilizado dentro de las reservas oficiales y que quiere una nueva arquitectura monetaria que sustituya al dólar.

Mi apuesta: de aquí a fin de año las cadenas de distribución y logística van a colapsar con las "medidas sanitarias" que cierran puertos y aeropuertos por un sólo positivo. La política de tolerancia cero con el "virus" (el dólar) parece que va en serio... Posteriormente se irán reconstruyendo las cadenas de distribución con nuevas divisas digitales redimibles en oro.


----------



## Caracol (1 Sep 2021)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com






Desde r/Wallstreetsilver llega eso.

Parece que van a desplegar otro en Madrid.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


>



Eso que dice de que las alfonsinas no le interesan lo más mínimo me parece una tontería. Todas esas monedas tienen la misma aleación y cantidad de oro. Monedas contrastadas, históricas y reconocidas. Diferentes diseños, puede haber preferencias de unos y otros sobre unas y otras, pero lo cierto es que el valor de oro en peso es el que tienen y es lo que le da el valor. 
Si una moneda la puedes conseguir a precio mejor que spot, lo único malo que te podría pasar es que no la vendieras con premium (que estaría por ver), pero el valor del oro lo tienes. Mientras que lo contrario, comprar con premium esperando más revalorización, puede salir rana y no conseguir el mismo beneficio en relación al peso que si compraste más cantidad de oro por el mismo precio.


----------



## cdametalero (1 Sep 2021)

Segun dice en WSS está en:
Barcelona: C/ Llull 345 Esq. Selva de Mar Dir. Avda. Diagonal



Caracol dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 761501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso que dice de que las alfonsinas no le interesan lo más mínimo me parece una tontería. Todas esas monedas tienen la misma aleación y cantidad de oro. Monedas contrastadas, históricas y reconocidas. Diferentes diseños, puede haber preferencias de unos y otros sobre unas y otras, pero lo cierto es que el valor de oro en peso es el que tienen y es lo que le da el valor.
> Si una moneda la puedes conseguir a precio mejor que spot, lo único malo que te podría pasar es que no la vendieras con premium (que estaría por ver), pero el valor del oro lo tienes. Mientras que lo contrario, comprar con premium esperando más revalorización, puede salir rana y no conseguir el mismo beneficio en relación al peso que si compraste más cantidad de oro por el mismo precio.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Creo que las alfonsinas tienen un premium razonable, e incluso he encontrado de Isabel II a mejor precio y esas monedas me parecen una maravilla, aun baratas y con buenas posibilidades de revalorizacion.

Parece que en España lo cool es despreciar lo nuestro

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dmb001 (2 Sep 2021)

En las numismáticas siempre me han dicho que en España lo que más se colecciona es moneda española, así que no debe ser mala inversión ya que hay más mercado en teoría.

Por el contrario, tengo algunas monedas extranjeras con algo de premium y me comentaron que hay poca demanda en España. Claro que son un poco cabroncetes y luego las ponen a la venta con un premium que te cagas, pero eso es otra historia, que ya sabemos que vender en una numismática acostumbra a ser mal negocio


----------



## Furillo (2 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Porque hacer este anuncio y publicarlo en la prensa del gobierno ahora? Se acerca el lanzamiento de la nueva divisa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 761253



@Spielzeug ¿Dónde han colocado esta valla publicitaria los chinos? Me llama poderosamente la atención que esté en inglés.



estupeharto dijo:


> Eso que dice de que las alfonsinas no le interesan lo más mínimo me parece una tontería. Todas esas monedas tienen la misma aleación y cantidad de oro. Monedas contrastadas, históricas y reconocidas. Diferentes diseños, puede haber preferencias de unos y otros sobre unas y otras, pero lo cierto es que el valor de oro en peso es el que tienen y es lo que le da el valor.
> Si una moneda la puedes conseguir a precio mejor que spot, lo único malo que te podría pasar es que no la vendieras con premium (que estaría por ver), pero el valor del oro lo tienes. Mientras que lo contrario, comprar con premium esperando más revalorización, puede salir rana y no conseguir el mismo beneficio en relación al peso que si compraste más cantidad de oro por el mismo precio.



A ver si me hago entender, que hoy me he levantado un poco espeso.
Yo sí comparto su punto de vista respecto a la moneda histórica española de oro, aquí tienen bastante mercado pero esto es porque las conocemos bien y suelen venderse a spot. Teniendo en cuenta un handicap y es que te limitas al territorio nacional a la hora de darles salida.
Personalmente yo estoy en la línea de panda stacker y prefiero pagar un pequeño premium (o no, hace poco he tenido ocasión de conseguir algún soberano a spot) por las reconocidas internacionalmente.



sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pasaros por aquí, hay otra en Madrid:
> 
> Valla Publicitaria Inflación Wall Street Silver Reddit
> 
> ...



Algún compañero madrileño que nos ilustre, ¡por favor!


----------



## estupeharto (2 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> A ver si me hago entender, que hoy me he levantado un poco espeso.
> Yo sí comparto su punto de vista respecto a la moneda histórica española de oro, aquí tienen bastante mercado pero esto es porque las conocemos bien y suelen venderse a spot. Teniendo en cuenta un handicap y es que te limitas al territorio nacional a la hora de darles salida.
> Personalmente yo estoy en la línea de panda stacker y prefiero pagar un pequeño premium (o no, hace poco he tenido ocasión de conseguir algún soberano a spot) por las reconocidas internacionalmente.



Sí, son apreciaciones de cada uno.
Lo que yo veo es que se tiende a preponderar en exceso ese aspecto, de si el mercado español, aceptación en otros países, que si el madmax, etc. Y eso cala en el subconsciente.
Cuando el aspecto preponderante es que tenga oro, sea reconocida y no sea falsa, por supuesto.
Para mí no es razonable ese exceso.
En el 99% de los casos y situaciones lo que tiene valor es el oro y no habrá más problema por ese motivo. Creo que es el enfoque más razonable, como refugio y reserva de valor.
Se puede ver como estas monedas están en los listados de tiendas europeas y de cualquier lugar.
Hay otros "modelos" que son más escasos, pero qué más da. Eso está ya más dentro del campo de la colección, la especulación y expectativas personales que de la realidad como valor.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Sep 2021)

Estado de las reservas oficiales de oro por países:





WGC: Welche Zentralbanken haben im Juli Gold gekauft?


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Juli 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge erhöhte... - Veroeffentlicht am 02.09.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Compran:

-Turquía: +4,1 toneladas (-1,4 toneladas de reservas de bancos comerciales depositados en el banco central)
-India: +15 toneladas
-Brasil: +8,5 toneladas
-Uzbekistan: +8,4 toneladas
-Mongolia: +4,4 toneladas
-Rusia: +3,1 toneladas
-Kazajistan: +1,5 toneladas
-Katar: +0,9 toneladas

Venden:

-Filipinas: -5,5 toneladas
-Katar: -2,2 toneladas
-Polonia: -1,9 toneladas
-Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,3 toneladas
-Malta: -0,1 toneladas


----------



## Alfaqueque (2 Sep 2021)

Un artículo para la reflexión conjunta.

Tus anillos le han costado más al planeta que a ti
El verdadero precio de la joyería: tus anillos le han costado más al planeta que a ti

Un saludo.


----------



## Gusman (2 Sep 2021)

Alfaqueque dijo:


> Un artículo para la reflexión conjunta.
> 
> Tus anillos le han costado más al planeta que a ti
> El verdadero precio de la joyería: tus anillos le han costado más al planeta que a ti
> ...



Tratan de limitar el acceso al oro por la borregada para mantener precios bajos. La agenda 2030 ira en ese sentido.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Sep 2021)

Alfaqueque dijo:


> Un artículo para la reflexión conjunta.
> 
> Tus anillos le han costado más al planeta que a ti
> El verdadero precio de la joyería: tus anillos le han costado más al planeta que a ti
> ...



Primera reflexión (y ya lo apunté en un comentario reciente): debido al nuevo paradigma se van a tener en alta consideración elementos que antes no contaban, como el CO2 emitido por la minería, cantidad decreciente de energía, mayor cantidad de energía empleada debido a la menor concentración de mineral, destrucción del ecosistema, altas cantidades de agua utilizada en el proceso...lo cual debería impulsar los precios de los metales.

Segunda reflexión: la extracción de oro y plata para fines monetarios o de joyería no será tan bien vista debido a la teórica protección del planeta, lo cual debería hacer a los metales más escasos e inaccesibles.

Tercera: no descartaria para nada que en un momento futuro dentro de la distopía venidera se limitase, del modo que fuese, la venta de metales preciosos con fines monetarios o de joyería.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Primera reflexión (y ya lo apunté en un comentario reciente): debido al nuevo paradigma se van a tener en alta consideración elementos que antes no contaban, como el CO2 emitido por la minería, cantidad decreciente de energía, mayor cantidad de energía empleada debido a la menor concentración de mineral, destrucción del ecosistema, altas cantidades de agua utilizada en el proceso...lo cual debería impulsar los precios de los metales.
> 
> Segunda reflexión: la extracción de oro y plata para fines monetarios o de joyería no será tan bien vista debido a la teórica protección del planeta, lo cual debería hacer a los metales más escasos e inaccesibles.
> 
> Tercera: no descartaria para nada que en un momento futuro dentro de la distopía venidera se limitase, del modo que fuese, la venta de metales preciosos con fines monetarios o de joyería.




Basatante de acuerdo... LLegado ese el escenario, no tengo claro cual sería el comportamiento del precio del oro, pues sería un escenario totalmente distinto


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mi apuesta: de aquí a fin de año las cadenas de distribución y logística van a colapsar con las "medidas sanitarias" que cierran puertos y aeropuertos por un sólo positivo. La política de tolerancia cero con el "virus" (el dólar) parece que va en serio... Posteriormente se irán reconstruyendo las cadenas de distribución con nuevas divisas digitales redimibles en oro.



Apuesta heavy. El run run se lleva oyendo hace tiempo, y sí, sería lo único distinto que podría ofrecer China si quiere hacerse con una moneda mundial que sustituya al dolar. 

Otra posibilidad que había escuchado es hacer una cesta internacional de monedas, como moneda mundial, no estaría referenciada a nada y sería más de lo mismo

Veremos


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Sep 2021)

Alfaqueque dijo:


> Un artículo para la reflexión conjunta.
> 
> Tus anillos le han costado más al planeta que a ti
> El verdadero precio de la joyería: tus anillos le han costado más al planeta que a ti
> ...



Recicla oro (vende tus joyas) para salvar el mundo.

El cambio climático es por culpa de las joyas de la abuela que contaminan mucho.

Un artículo más de la serie oro KK.



Furillo dijo:


> @Spielzeug ¿Dónde han colocado esta valla publicitaria los chinos? Me llama poderosamente la atención que esté en inglés.



No lo sé pero no es para consumo interno, ya que como comentas está en inglés. 



Harrymorgan dijo:


> Otra posibilidad que había escuchado es hacer una cesta internacional de monedas, como moneda mundial, no estaría referenciada a nada y sería más de lo mismo.
> Veremos



No va a haber acuerdo sobre la parte del pastel que le toca a cada uno de la cesta. Personalmente lo veo poco probable...


----------



## FranMen (2 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Primera reflexión (y ya lo apunté en un comentario reciente): debido al nuevo paradigma se van a tener en alta consideración elementos que antes no contaban, como el CO2 emitido por la minería, cantidad decreciente de energía, mayor cantidad de energía empleada debido a la menor concentración de mineral, destrucción del ecosistema, altas cantidades de agua utilizada en el proceso...lo cual debería impulsar los precios de los metales.
> 
> Segunda reflexión: la extracción de oro y plata para fines monetarios o de joyería no será tan bien vista debido a la teórica protección del planeta, lo cual debería hacer a los metales más escasos e inaccesibles.
> 
> Tercera: no descartaria para nada que en un momento futuro dentro de la distopía venidera se limitase, del modo que fuese, la venta de metales preciosos con fines monetarios o de joyería.



En este mundo distopico y de lavado de cerebros puede que el oro tendiese a 0 (creo que antes la gente despertaría pero no lo descarto). Si venden que destruye el planeta, que consume CO2 los indignados ciudadanos verían mal su extracción, acopio y posesión. Está pasando con el tema de las vacunas, lo están empezando a mover con las otras vacunas (en general con la carne) y están teniendo éxito


----------



## IvanRios (2 Sep 2021)

COININVEST

Nos complacemos en ofrecerles lo último en oro ecológico.

*¿Qué es el oro verde?*

Se trata de oro puro cuyo origen está totalmente documentado y validado de forma independiente, lo que significa que se puede trazar desde cómo y dónde se ha extraído hasta los mínimos detalles de su producción. Todos los productos Valcambi Green Gold proceden de minas que cumplen las normas más estrictas en materia de medio ambiente, salud y seguridad.

Estos lingotes son una gran elección para todo inversor con conciencia medioambiental.

Con piezas de 1g hasta 1kg, seguro encontrará en coininvest.com el lingote de Valcambi Green Gold que se adapte a su presupuesto.

*¡Eche un vistazo hoy mismo!*


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (2 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> COININVEST
> 
> Nos complacemos en ofrecerles lo último en oro ecológico.
> 
> ...



La madre que los parió.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (2 Sep 2021)

.


IvanRios dijo:


> COININVEST
> 
> Nos complacemos en ofrecerles lo último en oro ecológico.
> 
> ...



Si, la gilipollez esta de coininvest, a mi también me han enviado el correo. ¿Y qué han conseguido con ello? Perder un buen cliente.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> En este mundo distopico y de lavado de cerebros puede que el oro tendiese a 0 (creo que antes la gente despertaría pero no lo descarto). Si venden que destruye el planeta, que consume CO2 los indignados ciudadanos verían mal su extracción, acopio y posesión. Está pasando con el tema de las vacunas, lo están empezando a mover con las otras vacunas (en general con la carne) y están teniendo éxito



Pero el verse mal su extracción, acopio y posesión y el valer cero no serían la misma cosa.

Y no podria tender a cero ya que no estaríamos hablando solo de unos materiales que han sido apreciados y que han simbolizado riqueza a lo largo de la historia, que también, sino que son útiles, e incluso necesarios (creo que la plata más) nada menos que para la necesaria transición energética, y para multitud de aparatos tecnológicos. Y además, son materiales finitos. Difícilmente valdrán jamás cero.


----------



## FranMen (2 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pero el verse mal su extracción, acopio y posesión y el valer cero no serían la misma cosa.
> 
> Y no podria tender a cero ya que no estaríamos hablando solo de unos materiales que han sido apreciados y que han simbolizado riqueza a lo largo de la historia, que también, sino que son útiles, e incluso necesarios (creo que la plata más) nada menos que para la necesaria transición energética, y para multitud de aparatos tecnológicos. Y además, son materiales finitos. Difícilmente valdrán jamás cero.



Creí que se entendía la exageración de mi post


----------



## FranMen (2 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Si, la gilipollez esta de coininvest, a mi también me han enviado el correo. ¿Y qué han conseguido con ello? Perder un buen cliente.



Lo que hoy nos parece una gilipollez para mí es que van asomando la patita.
A nadie le rechina hoy día lo de los bonos verdes ni la energía verde que muchas veces es más contaminante y destructiva que el mismo petróleo


----------



## FranMen (2 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Dudo mucho que puedan conseguir eso con simple propaganda.
> 
> Hay mucho idiota, pero existe una tradición de 5000 años que tiene más fuerza.
> 
> ...



No subestime el poder del lado oscuro


----------



## AU10KAG1K (2 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Dudo mucho que puedan conseguir eso con simple propaganda.
> 
> Hay mucho idiota, pero existe una tradición de 5000 años que tiene más fuerza.
> 
> ...



Esto es antiguo.
Ya hace 4 o 5 años atras sacaron una moneda de una onza de oro llamada vera verde o algo asi. Era lo mismo.
Ahora han vuelto pero con lingotes.

PD: Me quede corto con los años, es del 2012

La Vera Valor, la moneda de Oro « lingote », la más segura del mundo | Clean Extraction


----------



## FranMen (3 Sep 2021)

Rusia quiere el oro afgano para el Talibán: Reuniones clave


Rusia reclama a Estados Unidos que descongele las reservas en oro y divisas del Banco Central de Afganistán, que Washington bloqueó con la llegada del Talibán.




www.google.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Rusia quiere el oro afgano para el Talibán: Reuniones clave
> 
> 
> Rusia reclama a Estados Unidos que descongele las reservas en oro y divisas del Banco Central de Afganistán, que Washington bloqueó con la llegada del Talibán.
> ...



Logico le jode que se lo quede Usa by the face


----------



## L'omertá (3 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Si, la gilipollez esta de coininvest, a mi también me han enviado el correo. ¿Y qué han conseguido con ello? Perder un buen cliente.



Por?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Por?



Porque es una estupidez de tal calibre, que parece un anuncio de Guillette para mujeres soñadoras. Cuando una compañía deja atrás su lícito interés por sacarme la pasta, y lo cambia por interesarse en que yo sea mejor persona, mas feminista, más eco friendly, mejor ciudadano del mundo, y en definitiva, tratan de meterme con calzador toda esa mierda de la agenda 2030 flower power, corro en dirección contraria. Ya sea pasar a afeitarme con Wilkinson o comprar mis metales en los Belgas...
Si todos hiciéramos lo mismo, esta especie de nueva moralidad corporativa sensible a cualquier chorrada, se les pasaba cagando leches.


----------



## Gusman (3 Sep 2021)

La Agenda 2030 sirve para todo, porque todo (o casi todo) tiene un trasfondo medioambiental. En ese aspecto las materias primas las van a manejar para arriba o para abajo a su antojo ya que si quieren subirlas de precio solo tienen que grabarle tasas e impuestos y si quieren tirarlas de precio solo tienen que legislar para que se dejen de consumir.


----------



## Furillo (3 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> COININVEST
> 
> Nos complacemos en ofrecerles lo último en oro ecológico.
> 
> ...



Sería interesante preguntar a Valcambi si pueden garantizarnos también que su horo berde es 100% latigazos free


----------



## L'omertá (3 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Sería interesante preguntar a Valcambi si pueden garantizarnos también que su horo berde es 100% latigazos free



Disciplina laboral.


----------



## Gusman (3 Sep 2021)

Vamos a entrar en la era de las certificaciones para todo. Y el que no tenga el certificado n9 vende o vende mas caro.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Sería interesante preguntar a Valcambi si pueden garantizarnos también que su horo berde es 100% latigazos free




Donde él se ve, nos veremos nosotros. Los chinos no tendrán miramiento en tratarnos con el mismo cariño que a ese señor. Bueno, con el mismo no, los africanos nunca les montaron una guerra salvaje, por el simple hecho de que quisieron impedir el narcotráfico británico en su territorio. Ya veremos si el próximo imperio se ha olvidado de aquella afrenta infame o no. En todo caso y viendo como se las gastan, no me gustaría estar en la piel de británicos, ni por supuesto de japoneses, que también les han jodido a modo.


----------



## Gusman (3 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Donde él se ve, nos veremos nosotros. Los chinos no tendrán miramiento en tratarnos con el mismo cariño que a ese señor. Bueno, con el mismo no, los africanos nunca les montaron una guerra salvaje, por el simple hecho de que quisieron impedir el narcotráfico británico en su territorio. Ya veremos si el próximo imperio se ha olvidado de aquella afrenta infame o no. En todo caso y viendo como se las gastan, no me gustaría estar en la piel de británicos, ni por supuesto de japoneses, que también les han jodido a modo.



Tampoco es que el resto del "mundo occidental" les haya tratado demasiado bien. Les hemos explotado durante décadas enteras. Ahora va a ser al contrario y en eso estamos. Están tomando el control usando el timocircus.
Lo único bueno es si nos libra del globalismo destructor de todo, pero quizá pacten con los globalistas para repartirse el pastel (nosotros).


----------



## Dadaria (3 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Eso que dice de que las alfonsinas no le interesan lo más mínimo me parece una tontería. Todas esas monedas tienen la misma aleación y cantidad de oro. Monedas contrastadas, históricas y reconocidas. Diferentes diseños, puede haber preferencias de unos y otros sobre unas y otras, pero lo cierto es que el valor de oro en peso es el que tienen y es lo que le da el valor.
> Si una moneda la puedes conseguir a precio mejor que spot, lo único malo que te podría pasar es que no la vendieras con premium (que estaría por ver), pero el valor del oro lo tienes. Mientras que lo contrario, comprar con premium esperando más revalorización, puede salir rana y no conseguir el mismo beneficio en relación al peso que si compraste más cantidad de oro por el mismo precio.



Más teniendo en cuenta que las monedas de oro españolas siguen el estándar fijado por la unión monetaria latina (a partir de 1868), son iguales que los vreneli y a los napoleones franceses.


----------



## Beto (3 Sep 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Tratan de limitar el acceso al oro por la borregada para mantener precios bajos. La agenda 2030 ira en ese sentido.





Spielzeug dijo:


> Recicla oro (vende tus joyas) para salvar el mundo.
> 
> El cambio climático es por culpa de las joyas de la abuela que contaminan mucho.
> 
> Un artículo más de la serie oro KK.




tal cual, las joyas que llevas contaminan. El nuevo Lamborgini o los yates de lujo que ves desde la playa NO.


----------



## Beto (3 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Este funcionario explica que “las reservas internacionales de Afganistán no han estado en peligro en ningún momento.



jajajajajja ojo, que NO han estado en peligro xDD


----------



## estertores (3 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pero el verse mal su extracción, acopio y posesión y el valer cero no serían la misma cosa.
> 
> Y no podria tender a cero ya que no estaríamos hablando solo de unos materiales que han sido apreciados y que han simbolizado riqueza a lo largo de la historia, que también, sino que son útiles, e incluso necesarios (creo que la plata más) nada menos que para la necesaria transición energética, y para multitud de aparatos tecnológicos. Y además, son materiales finitos. Difícilmente valdrán jamás cero.



Pueden prohibir tener oro físico y confiscar el existente, ya ocurrió en EEUU poco antes de la II Guerra Mundial:









Gold Confiscation: A Timeline of Events


Learn more about the events that lead to President Roosevelt signing Executive Order 6102, an order that confiscated gold from U.S. Citizens. Could it happen again? Read now.




www.sbcgold.com


----------



## Gusman (3 Sep 2021)

Beto dijo:


> jajajajajja ojo, que NO han estado en peligro xDD



Lo primero que hacen los ladrones globalistas es llevarse las reservas de oro y financieras fuera del país, luego ya si eso democratizamos y tal de cara a la galería.


----------



## Gusman (3 Sep 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Pueden prohibir tener oro físico y confiscar el existente, ya ocurrió en EEUU poco antes de la II Guerra Mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y todo eso para combatir el cambio climático. Hasta poner un impuesto por respirar (emisión de CO2).


----------



## IvanRios (3 Sep 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Pueden prohibir tener oro físico y confiscar el existente, ya ocurrió en EEUU poco antes de la II Guerra Mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pienso que, en efecto, sería una posibilidad que en algún momento de la distopía pseudo ecologista venidera, y que ya está aquí, pretendan privar totalmente a la gente de poseer riqueza o dinero verdadero, y eso pasaría por prohibir su posesión entre particulares. Podrían alegar que son materiales necesarios para la humanidad y por tanto no deben ser acaparados o atesorados por particulares, o que son productos de la naturaleza y que por tanto el extraer metales para usos monetarios o de joyería son un atentado contra la "madre tierra".

"Esperando lo mejor, preparados para lo peor."


----------



## Alfaqueque (3 Sep 2021)

Puede ser que la futura moneda de pago de esos derechos de emisión de CO2 sean precisamente los metales preciosos y de ahí esta demonización.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Si, la gilipollez esta de coininvest, a mi también me han enviado el correo. ¿Y qué han conseguido con ello? Perder un buen cliente.



Jaja pretenden “ilegalizar” todo el oro jamas extraído y tildar de “malo” todo lo que no sea suyo, mientras ellos apoyan su sello “de calidad” sobre lo que les da la gana.

un plan genial que solo se le puede ocurrir a un gilipollas


----------



## frankie83 (3 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Porque es una estupidez de tal calibre, que parece un anuncio de Guillette para mujeres soñadoras. Cuando una compañía deja atrás su lícito interés por sacarme la pasta, y lo cambia por interesarse en que yo sea mejor persona, mas feminista, más eco friendly, mejor ciudadano del mundo, y en definitiva, tratan de meterme con calzador toda esa mierda de la agenda 2030 flower power, corro en dirección contraria. Ya sea pasar a afeitarme con Wilkinson o comprar mis metales en los Belgas...
> Si todos hiciéramos lo mismo, esta especie de nueva moralidad corporativa sensible a cualquier chorrada, se les pasaba cagando leches.



Tratan de convencernos de que tienen alguna moral que no sea la del beneficio; que queda superado. Lastima que no puedan convencernos de ello, porque es la única razón por la que uno trabaja, el beneficio


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (3 Sep 2021)




----------



## cdametalero (3 Sep 2021)

Exacto, y al hablar de ello nos van "inculcando" lo que puede pasar (ventanas de overton). Opino lo mismo, no hay que dar eco a estas notícias.
Saludos!



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estamos estropeando el hilo fomentando esta mierda del 2030; Propongo dejar el tema y no sacarlo nunca más.
> 
> Esa gentuza no merecen ni que se hable de ellos.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankie83 (3 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pienso que, en efecto, sería una posibilidad que en algún momento de la distopía pseudo ecologista venidera, y que ya está aquí, pretendan privar totalmente a la gente de poseer riqueza o dinero verdadero, y eso pasaría por prohibir su posesión entre particulares. Podrían alegar que son materiales necesarios para la humanidad y por tanto no deben ser acaparados o atesorados por particulares, o que son productos de la naturaleza y que por tanto el extraer metales para usos monetarios o de joyería son un atentado contra la "madre tierra".
> 
> "Esperando lo mejor, preparados para lo peor."



Hombre también el pescado no debería ser acaparado, así yo echaría la caña en el mar y levantaría atunes


----------



## IvanRios (3 Sep 2021)

¿Podríamos tener un doble suelo en la plata? A ver si los que manejáis algo de técnico podéis confirmarlo.

Por cierto, el oro a punto de romper los 1833. Lo intentó en dos ocasiones recientemente y no pudo. Vamos a ver esta tercera vez.


----------



## FranMen (3 Sep 2021)

Martin Armstrong: Gold Gains As Confidence Collapses | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## L'omertá (3 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Añado este video, cuya argumentación me ha parecido correcta y llena de sentido común.
> 
> He de decir que según los cálculos que realicé, efectivamente el ratio oro/plata se acercará irremediablemente a 120:1 e incluso 150:1
> 
> ...



Coño, ¿este es mayorista? ¿Limpia pescado?


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> Más teniendo en cuenta que las monedas de oro españolas siguen el estándar fijado por la unión monetaria latina (a partir de 1868), son iguales que los vreneli y a los napoleones franceses.



A mí me molan bastante. Tienen un poco más las 25 ptas y los 100 reales y 10 escudos de Isabel II que los 20 francos. El equivalente serían las 20 pesetas de su hijo.

Pero al ser un poco más grandes, ganan en mano. El porcentaje es el mismo y además al no ser tan "escasas" / no "estar tan de moda" como los 20 F, son mejor inversión en cuanto al valor del oro ya que pueden salir mejor de precio.
Yo me quedaría con cualquiera de toda esa variedad de monedas, incluidas americanas, si su precio es mejor.
Lo que hoy tiene +6 sobre spot, mañana tiene +4 , y viceversa. Hay que contar con el valor tangible primero, luego ya después los adornos y expectativas de revalorización.
Lo que sí veo un poco mal negocio es pagar un sobreprecio tan mayor por el hecho de que es una fracción 999. 
Cuando lo vendas lo venderás a precio de oro, aunque lleve algo de cobre, te pagarán por el oro. Y eso que dicen de que tiene costes de fundición y que por eso el otro es más caro...
Nanai.
Una moneda de 150 años tiene su valor y se utiliza como reserva de valor, no se funde.
Y si alguien te da menos con ese argumento, perfecto, se vende a otro que esté buscando tener reserva de valor en lugar de malvenderlo a alguien que tiene un negocio y está buscando gente que le aporte beneficios a él en detrimento del poseedor del activo.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Estamos estropeando el hilo fomentando esta mierda del 2030; Propongo dejar el tema y no sacarlo nunca más.
> 
> Esa gentuza no merecen ni que se hable de ellos.
> 
> ...



Creo que sí que se puede mentar por algunos motivos.

Para que algunos abran los ojos y no se mantengan aborregados, manipulados y engañados, con miedo, anulados y utilizados por el sistema montado.

Y para dejar claro que los que dirigen esto son porquería, que sólo les interesa su poder y riqueza y para ello llevan a la miseria a miles de cienes.


----------



## estupeharto (3 Sep 2021)

Y del tema del AT y los ratios,
¿Cómo cohones se va a poder analizar y extraer conclusiones de algo que está totalmente manipulado desde tantos años? 
Todo es un artilugio.

Aquí sólo hay dos escenarios.
Que siga la manipulación, más o menos controlada, hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
Que se acabe descontrolando a pesar de los pesares, por propia evolución de los despropósitos.
La única cuestión es cuándo y cómo de abrupta llegará esa "transición". Me temo que será una exponencial. Hagan juego.


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> A mí me molan bastante. Tienen un poco más las 25 ptas y los 100 reales y 10 escudos de Isabel II que los 20 francos. El equivalente serían las 20 pesetas de su hijo.
> 
> Pero al ser un poco más grandes, ganan en mano. El porcentaje es el mismo y además al no ser tan "escasas" / no "estar tan de moda" como los 20 F, son mejor inversión en cuanto al valor del oro ya que pueden salir mejor de precio.
> Yo me quedaría con cualquiera de toda esa variedad de monedas, incluidas americanas, si su precio es mejor.
> ...



Es una buena observación la del tamaño de las alfonsinas.

Frente a los 20 ff es normal pues tienen más peso en relación 5:4 (25:20), al seguir los estándares de la unión latina. Pero es que frente a un soberano, que tienen prácticamente el mismo peso, los dos mm más de diámetro de la alfonsina se notan, y mucho, en mano. Vamos, que hay que ser muy gilipollas o muy ignorante para despreciar las alfonsinas.


----------



## RNSX (3 Sep 2021)

no se si habeis puesto ya esto









China to draw foreign investors into commodities futures trading


China will launch more futures contracts, including a shipping futures contract, and accelerate efforts to bring in more overseas investors to trade in its futures market, the State Council, or cabinet, said on Friday.




www.reuters.com





si alguien puede copypastear que lo haga


----------



## Pintxen (4 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Bueno, digamos que los precios del oro y la plata han estado manipulados desde el año en que nací o incluso mucho antes.
> 
> Pero es un hecho totalmente comprobable que estos precios (incluso siendo manipulados) han crecido en progresión geométrica en un 8% (oro) y un 5,5% (plata). Así que si un día dejan de ser manipulados por el motivo que sea, su crecimiento será mucho mayor.
> 
> ...



En este caso el crecimiento se está dando de forma aritmética, no geométrica. Si estoy equivocado que alguien me rectifique por favor.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> 120, 150:1? Enserio? A Lobo deje de seguirlo hace tiempo, me parece que falla mucho, no me inspira confianza.
> 
> Porque otra vez ese ratio tan grande, creo que no tiene sentido.



Yo también apuesto a que la tendencia general, al menos a medio y largo plazo, sea que la ratio oro-plata baje.

Varios motivos me hacen pensar que podría ser así, siendo uno de los principales, quizás, el que posiblemente la plata sea el producto más infravalorado del mercado y esto probablemente en algún momento llegue a su fin. Además, la ratio histórica es aprox. 1:15, estando todavía muy lejos de ello, y contando también con que los entornos inflacionistas parecen favorecer incluso más a la plata. Pero el principal argumento pudiera ser el que la plata es un mineral esencial para la llamada transición energética, y por tanto, habrá una fuerte y constante demanda a nivel mundial, la cual cosa debería impulsar también los precios y acortar el ratio.


----------



## Muttley (4 Sep 2021)

Intercambios y tratos entre particulares.
Aplicados a las monedas y lingotes de oro y plata, pero puede ser para casi cualquier objeto usado.


----------



## timi (4 Sep 2021)

Rusia y China cambian dólares por las monedas nacionales para repostar aviones


La empresa rusa comenzará a efectuar los pagos en yuanes en los aeropuertos chinos este mes.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## antorob (4 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Intercambios y tratos entre particulares.
> Aplicados a las monedas y lingotes de oro y plata, pero puede ser para casi cualquier objeto usado.



Muchas gracias Muttley, por tu canal y por este video en particular.

Nunca he hecho tratos con particulares, pero a veces pienso en realizar alguno, solo por saber como funciona.

El video es fantástico como guía.

Saludos.

PD. Deberías explicar que ha pasado con Rankia, porque desde fuera y sin conocer si ha habido comunicación, parece que te han hecho una jugarreta.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Intercambios y tratos entre particulares.
> Aplicados a las monedas y lingotes de oro y plata, pero puede ser para casi cualquier objeto usado.



Muy bueno, tío. En tu linea, haces "labor metalera" .


----------



## Muttley (5 Sep 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Muchas gracias Muttley, por tu canal y por este video en particular.
> 
> Nunca he hecho tratos con particulares, pero a veces pienso en realizar alguno, solo por saber como funciona.
> 
> ...



Hola Antonio.
Yo si he hecho. Siempre muy bien.
La gente de metales particular suelen ser gente de fiar, honesta.
Te animo a ello. Si tienes dudas, ya sabes, por privado y te echo una mano con lo que necesites tanto si quieres vender como comprar.

Lo de Rankia, pues bueno. No hay mucho que contar.
Primero debió haber alguna queja pues el rollo metal en el foro de cobas pues podía rechinar, de acuerdo, pero allí como sabes se hablaba de todo: macro, renta variable usa, Fed,…y de lo que menos se hablaba era de Pagames…y solo para mentar a su madre.

Entonces, para evitar susceptibilidades, decidí abrir post para esto….pero….
Segun su versión estaba allí únicamente para promocionar el canal.
Un canal enano sin lucro…como diría un castizo “amos no me jodas”.

Y consecuentemente me han baneado (dos veces, que la primera creia que el software habia perdido el nick y la contraseña…jajaja).
Mi primer baneo “Chispas”.
Es su chiringuito y ponen las normas. Me parece bien.
Pero evidentemente que no cuenten conmigo en el futuro.

Por cierto, para los interesados:
Hay discord de Momentum @arriba/abajo, @RockLobster @GOLDGOD y Cía.
Hn habilitado un canal de oro, metales….etc.
También andaré por ahí…

hey come check out Discord with me https://discord.gg/djZgayQx




estupeharto dijo:


> El tema del envío es lo que me ofrece más dudas.
> Los que lo habéis utilizado ¿Podéis explicar un poco el tema.
> Datos personales que hay que dar, si hubiera que dar alguno, por ejemplo.
> Empresas utilizadas, precios, valoración.



Es lo más fácil, el comprador manda: 
Si lo quiere por mensajería 24horas, asegurado o no, correo normal, certificado.
El vendedor básicamente sigue instrucciones y cobra a mayores lo que pida el comprador.

Datos: nombre completo y dirección.
Y debe coincidir con el nombre de la transferencia o bizum para evitar rollos
Lo que me gusta del trato a distancia es que hay:
nombre completo
un numero de cuenta o bizum
una dirección completa
y el teléfono.

hay que estar tranquilo, al que vende le interesa la discreción casi más que al que compra.

precios? Por mrw o dhl por 14€ puedes tenerlo al día siguiente más allá de las 14h en casi cualquier punto de la península


----------



## estupeharto (5 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Hola Antonio.
> Yo si he hecho. Siempre muy bien.
> La gente de metales particular suelen ser gente de fiar, honesta.
> Te animo a ello. Si tienes dudas, ya sabes, por privado y te echo una mano con lo que necesites tanto si quieres vender como comprar.
> ...



Para subir ya más nota , esto que pones te refieres a datos del comprador supongo.
Pero el vendedor, ¿Qué datos tiene que dar?
¿Aparte de este foro, soléis utilizar otro canal, como telegram? ¿Cuál sería más discreto?


----------



## IvanRios (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## timi (5 Sep 2021)

Global Gas Price Surge Threatens to Dent the Economic Recovery







www.bloomberg.com


----------



## FranMen (5 Sep 2021)

timi dijo:


> Global Gas Price Surge Threatens to Dent the Economic Recovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“El costo de la vida sube otra vez
El peso que baja, ya ni se ve
Y las habichuelas no se pueden comer
Ni una libra de arroz, ni una cuarta e café
A nadie le importa qué piensa usted…”


----------



## Muttley (5 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Para subir ya más nota , esto que pones te refieres a datos del comprador supongo.
> Pero el vendedor, ¿Qué datos tiene que dar?
> ¿Aparte de este foro, soléis utilizar otro canal, como telegram? ¿Cuál sería más discreto?



El vendedor: 
Nombre completo 
Cuenta corriente, bizum, PayPal 

El comprador 
Nombre completo
No directamente, pero al hacer la transferencia se informa al vendedor de la CC, bizum o PayPal Origen. 
Direccion de envío.

Canal telegram de metales 
Private Bullion

Discreción total, en telegram puedes contactar anónimamente con cualquiera del grupo En conversación privada.


----------



## estupeharto (5 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El vendedor:
> Nombre completo
> Cuenta corriente, bizum, PayPal
> 
> ...



Pero en ese canal no sabes quién es quién si entras nuevo....
Por ejemplo, puedes tener una cierta confianza en gente asidua de este foro, pero allí hasta que no identifiques a alguien del foro no es lo mismo.


----------



## Muttley (6 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero en ese canal no sabes quién es quién si entras nuevo....
> Por ejemplo, puedes tener una cierta confianza en gente asidua de este foro, pero allí hasta que no identifiques a alguien del foro no es lo mismo.



Claro, el canal telegram no es garantía.
Es simplemente que abres abanico de contactos. Ya está.
Para tratos, lo que comento en el vídeo, o con gente con referencias o mediante plataformas de intercambio entre particulares tipo Escrow si es un anuncio tipo wallapop.
No hay otra manera.
El trato en persona, puede ser algo más farragoso. Aunque en el 95% de las ocasiones termina todo con unas cañas y contacto para el futuro.

En estos temas hay que seguir el instinto.
Normalmente con particulares inversores o coleccionistas (no profesionales, no tiendas) no suele haber problemas.
Ambas partes buscan intercambio rápido y discreto. Todo muy suave.
Desconfia del que no sabe que vende, o del que no sabe que compra.
Pérdida de tiempo cero.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Claro, el canal telegram no es garantía.
> Es simplemente que abres abanico de contactos. Ya está.
> Para tratos, lo que comento en el vídeo, o con gente con referencias o mediante plataformas de intercambio entre particulares tipo Escrow si es un anuncio tipo wallapop.
> No hay otra manera.
> ...



Lo del Escrow que comentabas, lo que no veo es que el mensajero se entere de lo que lleva el paquete, según comentabas. Porque saben el emisor y el receptor. No es muy discreto. HUIR


----------



## Muttley (6 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Lo del Escrow que comentabas, lo que no veo es que el mensajero se entere de lo que lleva el paquete, según comentabas. Porque saben el emisor y el receptor. No es muy discreto. HUIR



Es un servicio que se paga aparte y solo si se solicita.


----------



## IvanRios (6 Sep 2021)

Suenan las alarmas ante un muy posible escenario venidero, la ESTANFLACIÓN, uno de los peores escenarios económicos posibles. Recordemos, en relación al oro, que en la década de los 70 y debido a la estanflación, subió nada menos que un 2.500%.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Suenan las alarmas ante un muy posible escenario venidero, la ESTANFLACIÓN, uno de los peores escenarios económicos posibles. Recordemos, en relación al oro, que en la década de los 70 y debido a la estanflación, subió nada menos que un 2.500%.


----------



## IvanRios (6 Sep 2021)




----------



## Daviot (6 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> El tema del envío es lo que me ofrece más dudas.
> Los que lo habéis utilizado ¿Podéis explicar un poco el tema.
> Datos personales que hay que dar, si hubiera que dar alguno, por ejemplo.
> Empresas utilizadas, precios, valoración.



Efectivamente el tema del envío como comenta @Muttley serían 15 euros por mensajería con seguro básico que cubre sólo hasta 150 euros creo y si las medidas y el peso del paquete están dentro de lo standard.

Pero el tema del seguro ya tienen su intríngulis. De entrada hay que declarar exactamente lo que va dentro de la caja y tener factura de ello y que coincida el precio exacto del valor declarado con el de la factura ( en el caso de que hubiera que reclamar el importe por robo o extravío ). Y en el momento que la cantidad asegurada es alta como 1 oz de oro y algo más entonces el seguro más el envío empieza ya a ser considerable, entre 45 y 50 euros en MRW. En Correos y UPS más caro.

En un punto de envío de DHL pregunté por cuanto iba asegurado el envío básico y no lo sabían. Pregunté si lo podía asegurar yo y me dijeron que eso no lo hacían. Vamos, lo que muchas veces pasa , parece que estamos más en Africa que en Europa.

Y datos tienes que darlos todos si es un lingote de plata de que peso o que tipos de monedas de oro y donde vives con pelos y señales aparte de la dirección donde lo vas a enviar. Vamos se enteran de todo.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (6 Sep 2021)

Esta investing desvariando otra vez? Vaya tela


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Sep 2021)

¿Que pasa hoy con las mineras?

Oro plano, y mineras disparadas


----------



## Tichy (6 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Efectivamente el tema del envío como comenta @Muttley serían 15 euros por mensajería con seguro básico que cubre sólo hasta 150 euros creo y si las medidas y el peso del paquete están dentro de lo standard.
> 
> Pero el tema del seguro ya tienen su intríngulis. De entrada hay que declarar exactamente lo que va dentro de la caja y tener factura de ello y que coincida el precio exacto del valor declarado con el de la factura ( en el caso de que hubiera que reclamar el importe por robo o extravío ). Y en el momento que la cantidad asegurada es alta como 1 oz de oro entonces el seguro más el envío empieza ya a ser considerable, entre 45 y 50 euros en MRW. En Correos y UPS más caro.
> 
> ...



Y, ojo, que repasando la letra pequeña algunas compañías de mensajería no admiten el envío de joyas o metales preciosos.
Personalmente, en los tratos que he tenido con particulares foreros, tanto en compra como en venta, he limitado los envíos a plata y en cantidad limitada. Dejando claro y acordando en cada caso el asunto del seguro. Una opción habitual es el envío por correo con valor declarado por una parte del valor real. Hay que pagar un suplemento y no hace falta declarar el contenido, solo el valor asegurado. Parece que da más confianza hacerlo así aunque hay quien cree que puede ser un "reclamo" y prefiere el certificado normal, con su ridículo seguro (hace tiempo que no envío pero andaba en 25-30 €). Pero siempre, como digo, hay que aclarar de antemano la responsabilidad en caso de pérdida.
Y en cualquier caso, los tratos entre particulares para cantidades importantes, siempre los he hecho en mano y con gente con referencias.


----------



## skifi (6 Sep 2021)

Yo personalmente he hecho tratos en persona y a distancia, y hasta la fecha cero problemas  Si tengo en mi poder algo falsificado y no me he dado cuenta aún, me dolerá en el orgullo pero de todo se aprende…

En persona, siempre ha sido en lugar público: cafés, recepción de hoteles, etc… Cuando empecé de novatillo, es lo que la otra parte sugería, y no me parecía mal, la verdad (como con nuestro antaño omnipresente Monsterspeculator)  Al principio daba un poco de resquemor, pero el trato en persona siempre ha acabado en agradables charlas y nuevos contactos. ¡Y nunca se sabe a quién viene bien conocer en el futuro!

A distancia, es cierto que hay que dar voto de confianza, y hay que saber entender a la otra parte que la primera vez de nada te comoce, pero para eso las referencias ayudan mucho. No es que no duela perder el importe de una compra si la cosa no sale bien, o su mera posibilidad, y el temor a que la contraparte no responda siempre está ahí, pero con tanta buena experiencia pasada, el temor se convierte en sana prudencia si tenemos un poco de sentido común 

Por cierto, yo siempre (si me acuerdo) pido a la otra parte que no me mencione en el hilo de referencias y valoraciones. Es un punto de vista personal, y limita en ocasiones mis movimientos puesto que no tengo “confianza comprobable” en el foro. Pero valoro que los tratos sean a nivel personal, y no me gusta que en un foro de internet, a la vista de todo el que lo busque en el futuro, queden referencias de mis movimientos… Es, como digo, cosa mía particular, pero lo menciono como reflexión que aporto al que empieza sus andares en estos asuntos.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Esta investing desvariando otra vez? Vaya tela
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 766515



En la página donde suelo mirar la cotización está parado el mercado después de una subida de más del 10% de la plata.





__





Gold & Silber, Münzen und Barren sowie Minengesellschaften


Informationen, News, Kurse über Gold & Silber und den anderen Edelmetallen, sowie zu Münzen, Anlagebarren und börsenotierten Bergbaufirmen.




www.goldseiten.de





El oro sigue normal, no se ha inmutado... No sé si es un error de la página o si se ha roto (por fin) el mercado de la plata y lo han tenido que chapar... 

Momento histórico? O un pequeño susto que hará llamar la atención sobre el mercado de la plata? 

Si han tenido que suspender la cotización (por el motivo que sea) va a dar mucho de que hablar. Y ya hay un grupo en reddit en marcha que puede tomar impulso


----------



## Diosa-Harley (6 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En la página donde suelo mirar la cotización está parado el mercado después de una subida de más del 10% de la plata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que es un error de la web. En la misma el xag usd no se ha movido


----------



## timi (6 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿Que pasa hoy con las mineras?
> 
> Oro plano, y mineras disparadas



no observo nada raro , en usa es fiesta y los metales están parados


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Sep 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Entiendo que es un error de la web. En la misma el xag usd no se ha movido



Jode joder, que va a tener razon Spiezilzug!

En Tradingview que va como un reloj la ultima cotizacion de la plata es sobre las 7 pm. Y no se mueve.

En Investing tambien parado.

Mirad los comentarios . Hablan de un 11%










Precio de la plata hoy | Cotización de la plata - Investing.com


Información detallada sobre el precio de la plata hoy. Conozca los futuros de la cotización de la plata incluyendo gráficos, datos históricos, etc.



m.es.investing.com






Joder, joder, joder. Esto puede ser histórico!


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Sep 2021)

timi dijo:


> no observo nada raro , en usa es fiesta y los metales están parados



Claro estoy viendo la cotizacion del viernes...

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (6 Sep 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues no sé cómo lo harán los que lo hacen.
> Supongo que aseguran un poco (30-50€), pagan 3-4 € adicionales, no tienen que dar tanto dato ni levantar sospechas, y ya con eso, la agencia/correos tratan el paquete con otro proceso más seguro y suele salir bien.
> Supongo que será el proceso habitual. Alguien que lo haya hecho podría ilustrar.
> Porque no creo que se gasten tanto en asegurarlo todo y encima tener que dar datos e información. Para eso irían a una tienda.




Lo que pasa es que no mucha gente cuenta en detalle las cosas. Como digo con MRW que creo que es de las más asequibles y rápidas para envíos me pidieron todo eso. Y el problema en cuanto dices oro o plata es que ya pasas a otra categoría de envíos llamado "Joyas y valores" y eso sube todavía más.

Además la gente en cuanto tiene una mala experiencia o algún inconveniente se suele callar, ya que no les gusta quedar como perdedores.

Yo conté mi mala experiencia con los belgas, que hice un pedido de un Dragon proof de la colección Lunar II y se echaron atrás después de bastante tiempo de confirmar la compra.

También conté la que me liaron los de aurinum.de en varios pedidos para que al menos la gente estuviese alerta de que comprar en una tienda no es sólo pagar y listo. Te la pueden liar muy bien liada.

De hecho en breve contaré otra experiencia chunga también con una tienda alemana, ahora no puedo hasta que tenga lugar el desenlace final.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Falsa alarma, ya esta al precio del viernes casi



Parece que ha sido un "error"






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (6 Sep 2021)

*Bank of America advierte sobre el riesgo de una gran burbuja y afirma que la economía mundial se encuentra "inequívocamente" en un escenario de ESTANFLACIÓN*


----------



## kynes (7 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Otra posibilidad que había escuchado es hacer una cesta internacional de monedas, como moneda mundial, no estaría referenciada a nada y sería más de lo mismo



Justo la semana pasada leí este artículo que sugiere lo de la "cesta de monedas" tipo SGD (Singapore Dollar).


https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/opinion/can-a-cbdc-become-a-global-currency


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Sep 2021)

Oro en mínimos respecto a las materias primas. Debería subir proporcionalmente más que las materias primas.Y las materias primas van a seguir subiendo en el escenario actual...

En este momento, se está desarrollando una guerra híbrida que ha sido camuflada como una emergencia sanitaria.

Bajo esta narrativa, China puede realizar medidas de guerra económica sin tener que declarar la guerra: cierra puertos y aeropuertos, bloquea selectivamente los barcos en sus puertos según sus intereses, para la producción interna derrumbando el precio de las materias primas y reabre reabasteciendose a buen precio... etc.

-La cadena de distribución y la logística mundial está en manos de las "medidas sanitarias" que impone China que cierra puertos por un sólo positivo con su política de tolerancia cero hacia el "virus" (con el virus se refieren al dólar)

-La ruptura de la cadena de distribución lleva aparejada una ruptura en la cadena de pagos que ha obligado a los bancos centrales al mayor programa de estímulos hasta la fecha. Son programas que durarán lo que dure la "emergencia sanitaria" cuyos tiempos marca China.

-Los efectos combinados de los puntos anteriores suponen un doble shock. Por el lado de la oferta, la ruptura de la cadena de suministro se manifiesta en escasez de componentes y materias primas. Por el lado de la demanda, nos encontramos con inmensos programas de estímulos para fomentar una "economía verde" que no pueden ser puestos en práctica por la escasez de suministros y materiales.

Para poner en perspectiva la magnitud de los estímulos, este gráfico con el aumento de la masa monetaria lo dice todo, un aumento casi del 100% en poco más de un año:



Si los precios de las materias primas suben, la masa monetaria con la que se pretende llevar a cabo todos los proyectos va a resultar insuficiente por lo que posiblemente sean necesarios nuevos "estímulos" monetarios para realizarlos. Es un círculo vicioso del que no pueden salir mientras China no de por terminada la "crisis sanitaria". Y China no va a darla por terminada mientras no haya un nuevo sistema monetario que sustituya al dólar.


----------



## no_me_consta (7 Sep 2021)

El primero de estos q tengo, muy chulo. 











Enviado desde mi CPH1941 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (7 Sep 2021)

no_me_consta dijo:


> El primero de estos q tengo, muy chulo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena compra.


----------



## mk73 (7 Sep 2021)

Comparativa de oz de plata USA vendidas. Es sorprendente lo que ya se ha vendido. Y aún no ha terminado el año.


----------



## skifi (7 Sep 2021)

Yo hace años compré al Andorrano un panda de oro 1oz…. Y me lo mandó dos veces  Le llamé, me ofreció quedarme el extra si lo abonaba, y como no quise lo mandé de vuelta con gastos de envío a su cargo, cero problemas.

Así que, como ves, errores hay en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Caracol (8 Sep 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Comparativa de oz de plata USA vendidas. Es sorprendente lo que ya se ha vendido. Y aún no ha terminado el año.
> Ver archivo adjunto 767580



Y eso solo las Eagles y comparándolo con 2020 que fue un año fuerte.

Los números finales de 2021, vas a ser increíbles. La demanda de inversión arrasando a la industrial.


----------



## estertores (8 Sep 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Comparativa de oz de plata USA vendidas. Es sorprendente lo que ya se ha vendido. Y aún no ha terminado el año.
> Ver archivo adjunto 767580



Yo tengo la sensación de que se vende más plata y oro físicos de los que debiera haber disponibles por disponibilidad del material, nadie más tiene esa sensación?

En teoría si mucha gente se lanza a comprar oro y plata físicos debería llegar un punto en que no sería posible cubrir la demanda y el precio se dispararía, a mi me extraña mucho que eso no haya ocurrido todavía, hasta he llegado a preguntarme si no habrán descubierto alguna manera de crear oro y plata por procedimientos industriales.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Sep 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Yo tengo la sensación de que se vende más plata y oro físicos de los que debiera haber disponibles por disponibilidad del material, nadie más tiene esa sensación?
> 
> En teoría si mucha gente se lanza a comprar oro y plata físicos debería llegar un punto en que no sería posible cubrir la demanda y el precio se dispararía, a mi me extraña mucho que eso no haya ocurrido todavía, hasta he llegado a preguntarme si no habrán descubierto alguna manera de crear oro y plata por procedimientos industriales.



Manipulación del precio se llama. Pero tú espérate a que el helicóptero de la fed drene hacia los metales, que el castillo de naipes mundial se empiece a desmoronar, y además, que se pongan a saco con la llamada transición energética y hablaremos de hasta dónde llegan los precios de los metales.


----------



## Orooo (8 Sep 2021)

La verdad que Maloney se esta quedando cadaver esperando la subida.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No es por ser agorero que no lo soy, soy muy optimista con los MPs, pero nos llevan y llevamos tanto tiempo diciendo eso que a veces me siento un poco así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pienso que 'tan solo' con la transición energética los precios subirán y bastante, eso, si no llegamos a una escasez de plata, que es un escenario posible (imaginemos el precio al que podría llegar en un escenario así). Pero también subirá, a parte de por méritos propios, por la propia destrucción de las divisas Fiat, reflejando los metales en este caso la devaluación de los papeles de colores.

Considero que es muy poco probable que los metales se mantengan mucho tiempo como están, pero bueno, está claro que no tenemos una bola de cristal.


----------



## jkaza (8 Sep 2021)

Y qué efecto tendrían las CBDC?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Sep 2021)

Durante los ultimos 18 meses, 3 hurtos x parte de royal mail, 1 pakillo, 1 dollar canadiense del Ice Hockey y 2x half dollar's conmemorativos. Royal Mail=Rrrrrratassss... Pero x lo menos, las mas veces te reintegran, segun te las compongas con el vemdedor, o comprando x ebay.


----------



## Muttley (8 Sep 2021)

Nuevo episodio Canal Dragón Oro y Plata dedicado a las subastas


----------



## IvanRios (9 Sep 2021)

*Yellen advierte que EEUU podría entrar pronto en suspensión de pagos de deuda*
*Dada esta incertidumbre, Yellen señaló que el Departamento del Tesoro "no puede proporcionar una estimación específica de cuánto durarán las medidas extraordinarias"*








Janet Yellen, en una imagen de junio. (Reuters)

Por 
EFE

09/09/2021 - 07:53 Actualizado: 09/09/2021 - 07:58 


 

 
 
 
 

 
 
La secretaria del *Tesoro *de EEUU, Janet Yellen, advirtió este miércoles que el país podría entrar en octubre en una situación de suspensión de pagos de la deuda nacional.

EEUU entrará en "*default*" si el Congreso estadounidense no aprueba un aumento en el límite de deuda. Eso según una carta de Yellen enviada a los líderes del Congreso, en la que la titular del Tesoro dijo que el departamento que dirige se quedaría sin efectivo y agotaría las medidas "extraordinarias" para mantener al Gobierno federal dentro de su límite legal de endeudamiento en algún momento del próximo mes.

*"Una vez que se hayan agotado por completo todas las medidas disponibles y el efectivo disponible, Estados Unidos no podrá cumplir con sus obligaciones por primera vez en nuestra historia", apuntó Yellen en esa misiva.*





Yellen dará su apoyo a la renovación de Powell al frente de la Reserva Federal 
Cotizalia

Dada esta incertidumbre, Yellen señaló que el Departamento del Tesoro "*no puede proporcionar una estimación específica* de cuánto durarán las medidas extraordinarias".

Yellen escribió esta carta a los demócratas Nancy Pelosi y Chuck Schumer, presidenta de la Cámara Baja y líder de la mayoría del Senado, respectivamente, y a los republicanos que lideran a su partido en la Cámara de Representantes y en la Cámara Alta, Kevin McCarthy y Mitch McConnell.

El Departamento del Tesoro tomó las llamadas "medidas extraordinarias" para evitar que EEUU incumpliera con la deuda nacional desde que se volvió a imponer el límite del déficit federal el pasado 1 de agosto.

Dice que no puede dar una estimación de cuánto durarán las medidas extraordinarias

En caso de que el Tesoro se quede *sin formas de evitar un incumplimiento *sin pedir prestado más dinero, la incapacidad de Estados Unidos para pagar sus deudas podría generar un terremoto en el sistema financiero, según la secretaria.

Yellen instó a los legisladores durante meses a aumentar el límite de la deuda antes de que se volviera a imponer en agosto, advirtiendo que una demora podría "causar un daño irreparable a la economía de Estados Unidos y los mercados financieros mundiales".

Desde entonces, ha pedido al Congreso que le dé al Tesoro la capacidad de pagar deudas ya aprobadas por presidentes y congresistas anteriores.


----------



## IvanRios (9 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Yellen advierte que EEUU podría entrar pronto en suspensión de pagos de deuda*
> *Dada esta incertidumbre, Yellen señaló que el Departamento del Tesoro "no puede proporcionar una estimación específica de cuánto durarán las medidas extraordinarias"*
> 
> 
> ...



Powell, necesitamos más madera, aunque llevemos la inflación a doble dígito o más allá...


----------



## Furillo (9 Sep 2021)

Ayer, mientras muchos estaban viendo First Dates o La Casa de Papel, terminé de ver los 3 capítulos del documental "Imperios de la Plata". Para el que quiera saber de dónde venimos y hacia dónde vamos:


----------



## FranMen (9 Sep 2021)

Offtopic, empiezan las confiscaciones saludables:





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No es por ser agorero que no lo soy, soy muy optimista con los MPs, pero nos llevan y llevamos tanto tiempo diciendo eso que a veces me siento un poco así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Recordad que Basilea III no entra en vigor en Londres, donde están los bancos de lingotes, hasta el 2022. Hasta entonces no vamos a ver nada reseñable, este es un tiempo extra que les han dado a los trileros para que puedan ir cerrando posiciones in mucho roto.

De momento tranquilidad y paciencia. No queda otra.


----------



## timi (9 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Sep 2021)

timi dijo:


>



No sabía que se consumía aun tanto carbón. Lo que está claro es que las renovables siguen en pañales... vaya papelón tenemos los próximos años


----------



## estertores (9 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Ayer, mientras muchos estaban viendo First Dates o La Casa de Papel, terminé de ver los 3 capítulos del documental "Imperios de la Plata". Para el que quiera saber de dónde venimos y hacia dónde vamos:



Vi el primer episodio, es muy interesante y te agradezco que lo compartieras, pero es propaganda descarada del Partido Comunista Chino: los chinos son siempre listos, buenos y civilizados y los extranjeros bárbaros y canallas.

Además se olvidan que antes del siglo XVI ya se usaba la plata como moneda en muchos otros sitios, y lo que es el colmo es cuando presentan el obligar a los chinos a pagar impuestos en plata en vez de en especias como un inteligente adelanto, no lo fue, fue una manera de esclavizarles haciéndoles producir mucho más para poder pagar impuestos en plata, es decir, les subieron los impuestos a lo bestia y les sometieron practicamente a esclavitud pero el malo era Felipe II que tenía una mina de plata en Chile y cortaba cabezas de chinos en Filipinas.

Y a cada poco repitiendo como fue China quien creo el comercio global y lo hizo todo inteligente y benevolamente a pesar de las maldades de los extranjeros que en el fondo sólo sabían robar y hacer la guerra.

Se les ve el plumero a la legua.


----------



## Furillo (10 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> A partir de 6:15, que grande:



- ¿Qué piensa sobre lo que dice Klaus Schwab en su agenda sobre que usted no poseerá nada?
- El señor Schwab debe tener en cuenta que tengo una pistola.

*BROOTAL*



timi dijo:


>





Harrymorgan dijo:


> No sabía que se consumía aun tanto carbón. Lo que está claro es que las renovables siguen en pañales... vaya papelón tenemos los próximos años



Con lo del calentamiento hueval nos están metiendo un golazo por toda la escuadra, mirad qué web tan interesante sobre las emisiones de CO2 de cada nación, y el tipo de energía eléctrica producida en cada uno:

Live CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption



estertores dijo:


> Vi el primer episodio, es muy interesante y te agradezco que lo compartieras, pero es propaganda descarada del Partido Comunista Chino: los chinos son siempre listos, buenos y civilizados y los extranjeros bárbaros y canallas.
> 
> Además se olvidan que antes del siglo XVI ya se usaba la plata como moneda en muchos otros sitios, y lo que es el colmo es cuando presentan el obligar a los chinos a pagar impuestos en plata en vez de en especias como un inteligente adelanto, no lo fue, fue una manera de esclavizarles haciéndoles producir mucho más para poder pagar impuestos en plata, es decir, les subieron los impuestos a lo bestia y les sometieron practicamente a esclavitud pero el malo era Felipe II que tenía una mina de plata en Chile y cortaba cabezas de chinos en Filipinas.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que es un publirreportaje financiado por ellos, sólo hay que ver que la mayoría de participantes son chinos o trabajan para instituciones fuertemente ligadas al gigante amarillo, pero una de las conclusiones a las que he llegado es que todavía tienen cuentas pendientes con Occidente (sobre todo con los hijos de la Gran Bretaña) por el llamado "Siglo de la humillación" y tienen intención de cobrarse con intereses esa deuda.

La cuestión es... ¿tienen suficiente fuerza para conseguirlo? ¿se servirán de los metales para ello?


----------



## IvanRios (10 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Por supuesto que es un publirreportaje financiado por ellos, sólo hay que ver que la mayoría de participantes son chinos o trabajan para instituciones fuertemente ligadas al gigante amarillo, pero una de las conclusiones a las que he llegado es que todavía tienen cuentas pendientes con Occidente (sobre todo con los hijos de la Gran Bretaña) por el llamado "Siglo de la humillación" y tienen intención de cobrarse con intereses esa deuda.
> 
> La cuestión es... ¿tienen suficiente fuerza para conseguirlo? ¿se servirán de los metales para ello?








*Tema mítico* : - China ha ganado y tiene unos planes: imponer su sistema en el mundo


China ha ganado y tiene unos planes para el mundo: implementar su sistema comunista a la China por todo el planeta. La batalla comunismo-capitalismo nunca terminó. Hicieron creer al mundo que el fin de la Unión soviética y de la guerra fría suponía el triunfo definitivo del capitalismo sobre el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gusman (10 Sep 2021)

estertores dijo:


> Vi el primer episodio, es muy interesante y te agradezco que lo compartieras, pero es propaganda descarada del Partido Comunista Chino: los chinos son siempre listos, buenos y civilizados y los extranjeros bárbaros y canallas.
> 
> Además se olvidan que antes del siglo XVI ya se usaba la plata como moneda en muchos otros sitios, y lo que es el colmo es cuando presentan el obligar a los chinos a pagar impuestos en plata en vez de en especias como un inteligente adelanto, no lo fue, fue una manera de esclavizarles haciéndoles producir mucho más para poder pagar impuestos en plata, es decir, les subieron los impuestos a lo bestia y les sometieron practicamente a esclavitud pero el malo era Felipe II que tenía una mina de plata en Chile y cortaba cabezas de chinos en Filipinas.
> 
> ...



Amén. También dice que el primer imperio en usar la plata para el comercio fue China y no se lo creen ni ellos. La plata se usa desde hace muchos siglos en multiples imperios de la antigüedad, entre ellos el Griego, el Romano, etc...


----------



## mike69 (10 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> - ¿Qué piensa sobre lo que dice Klaus Schwab en su agenda sobre que usted no poseerá nada?
> - El señor Schwab debe tener en cuenta que tengo una pistola.
> 
> *BROOTAL*
> ...



El calentamiento webal no ha tenido el resultado que ellos esperaban porque se supone que los efectos son a muy largo plazo. Además si cada vez sientes más frío que calor pues ya me dirás cómo te vas a creer esa patraña.

Que por cierto el dichoso calentamiento es la base para justificar un decrecimiento basado en unos pseudo derechos de emisión de carbono; es decir, eliminar el patrón petrodolar.

El Paco virus sí que ha causado miedo.


----------



## IvanRios (10 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> El calentamiento webal no ha tenido el resultado que ellos esperaban porque se supone que los efectos son a muy largo plazo. Además si cada vez sientes más frío que calor pues ya me dirás cómo te vas a creer esa patraña.
> 
> Que por cierto el dichoso calentamiento es la base para justificar un decrecimiento basado en unos pseudo derechos de emisión de carbono; es decir, eliminar el patrón petrodolar.
> 
> El Paco virus sí que ha causado miedo.



Lo del cambio climático es la forma en que se le está diciendo a las masas que ya tenemos peak oil, también el pico del gas y próximamente del carbón (entre otras cosas). Así que cuando dicen que debemos reducir las emisiones ante un inminente apocalipsis climático, lo que estarían diciendo es que debemos dejar de usar petróleo, gas, etc, ante un próximo colapso civilizatorio por la falta de energía y de materiales de todo tipo. Y la plandėmia sería el inicio de la destrucción del sistema económico-politico-social actual en aras de implementar el nuevo orden tiránico mundial, tirania atroz de la que ya disfrutamos desde el inicio de todo este gran montaje.


----------



## jkaza (10 Sep 2021)

Gran clásico!


----------



## Orooo (10 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *"Una vez que se hayan agotado por completo todas las medidas disponibles y el efectivo disponible, Estados Unidos no podrá cumplir con sus obligaciones por primera vez en nuestra historia", *



Mejor que diga la segunda vez en su historia, por que la primera vez fue cuando elimino la convertibilidad del oro por dolares.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Sep 2021)

Seguimos haciendo máximos históricos en el coste de los fletes después de una pequeña corrección. No va a mejorar la situación a corto plazo:









FBX | Freightos Baltic Index | World Freight Container Index


The only daily and IOSCO-compliant container freight index, ready for index-linked contracts and derivatives.




fbx.freightos.com





Traigo un gráfico en el que se empiezan a ver los efectos del colapso de la cadena de suministro y de la logística:




El gráfico de arriba representa en azul claro la producción industrial y en azul oscuro los nuevos pedidos para la industria. Los estímulos para sostener la economía y hacer una "transición verde" han creado un récord histórico de nuevos pedidos para la industria (azul oscuro) que no pueden ser satisfechos ya que la producción industrial (azul claro) está en retroceso.

La falta de productos y materiales impide a la industria satisfacer la demanda histórica generada por los estímulos monetarios sin precedentes. Esto provoca un doble shock (oferta y demanda) que va a disparar la inflación por las nubes por mucho tiempo.

En el gráfico de abajo se ven las consecuencias en los precios de la situación anterior con records en los costes de producción que inevitablemente se traducirán en una fuerte subida de la inflación.

A los bancos centrales sólo les queda la última bala, controlar las expectativas de inflación para evitar que se desate el sunami hiperinflacionario. Por eso tanta insistencia en que la inflación es temporal y los amagos de reducir el programa de estímulos monetarios que es lo único que mantiene en pie el castillo de naipes fiduciario.

La ilusión monetaria fiat está a punto de terminar y no va haber narrativa que lo pueda ocultar. Ni el virus, los aliens y el apocalipsis climático juntos pueden camuflar el colapso de lo que la gente cree que es dinero.


----------



## estertores (10 Sep 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> La cuestión es... ¿tienen suficiente fuerza para conseguirlo? ¿se servirán de los metales para ello?



Del oro yo creo que si porque llevan años acaparando todo lo que pueden y un poco más.

Pero de los chinos acaparando plata nunca he oído nada, ¿hay algún dato oficial sobre reservas de plata del Gobierno Chino? ¿algo que indique que también están acaparando plata?


----------



## estertores (10 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La ilusión monetaria fiat está a punto de terminar y no va haber narrativa que lo pueda ocultar. Ni el virus, los aliens y el apocalipsis climático juntos pueden camuflar el colapso de lo que la gente cree que es dinero.



El apagón de Internet si podría ocultarlo, andan a cada poco soltando globos sonda sobre eso...


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Sep 2021)

estertores dijo:


> El apagón de Internet si podría ocultarlo, andan a cada poco soltando globos sonda sobre eso...



No lo puede ocultar (el dinero fiat deja de tener valor con internet o sin él). Si las unidades monetarias que emiten los bancos centrales dejan de tener valor, ver o no Netflix es lo de menos...


----------



## estertores (10 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No lo puede ocultar (el dinero fiat deja de tener valor con internet o sin él). Si las unidades monetarias que emiten los bancos centrales dejan de tener valor, ver o no Netflix es lo de menos...



Igual no me expliqué bien, quería decir que el fin de la "ilusión monetaria fiat" podría justificarse con el apagón de internet, porque vas a la tienda y no hay cosas y/o no puedes pagarlas porque los bancos no funcionan debido a la tormenta solar y el apagón de internet, no porque el dinero fiat haya perdido su valor.

Básicamente sería una forma de echarle la culpa del colapso financiero a una catástrofe "natural" y de esa forma no tener que asumir responsabilidades.

Cierras todos los bancos del planeta al mismo tiempo y al de unas semanas los reabres con distintas condiciones, no porque el sistema haya quebrado sino porque hubo una tormenta solar y ahora toca adaptarse, sin protestar, a "la nueva normalidad financiera".


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Sep 2021)

Winter-Guano is coming




Tiene pinta de que la mecha ya está encendida. Los fuegos artificiales van a llegar más pronto que tarde


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo del cambio climático es la forma en que se le está diciendo a las masas que ya tenemos peak oil, también el pico del gas y próximamente del carbón (entre otras cosas). Así que cuando dicen que debemos reducir las emisiones ante un inminente apocalipsis climático, lo que estarían diciendo es que debemos dejar de usar petróleo, gas, etc, ante un próximo colapso civilizatorio por la falta de energía y de materiales de todo tipo. Y la plandėmia sería el inicio de la destrucción del sistema económico-politico-social actual en aras de implementar el nuevo orden tiránico mundial, tirania atroz de la que ya disfrutamos desde el inicio de todo este gran montaje.




Sí, es más fácil decirle a la gente que no pueden volar o ir de vacaciones para salvar el planeta, que decirle que no pueden volar o ir de vacaciones, para que puedan irse los ricos con el petróleo que quede


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Sep 2021)

José Luis Cava indica un suelo triple en el oro y aconseja tenerlo en cuenta por probable subida, unida a teoría de opinión contraria:

*El oro está infravalorado: ¿momento de entrar? Niveles claves a vigilar*
El aspecto técnico del gráfico del oro es prometedor y la materia prima se está volviendo a poner de moda. A pesar de que el sentimiento de los inversores hacia las mineras es de desconfianza, sus resultados económicos son muy sólidos.

El oro, materia física expresada en dólares, tras moverse lateralmente por debajo de la resistencia de la zona de los 1.830 está intentado superar esta referencia. Si se considera cerrar por encima de 1.830, el camino a la zona de 1.870 e incluso 1.900 quedaría libre, por tanto hay que tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de invertir en oro.

Las criptomonedas fundamentalmente nacieron para proteger a los inversores de la irresponsable política monetaria desarrollada por los bancos centrales. Tradicionalmente ese papel lo cumplió el oro y lo sigue haciendo hasta ahora. El oro y la plata están infravalorados, en gran parte por la cantidad de dinero que han impreso los bancos centrales. 


Esta infravaloración del ORO se aprecia con claridad si comparamos su cotización con la del S&P 500 o incluso la cotización del oro con la de las criptomonedas.

Si nos fijamos en el sentimiento de los inversores hacia el oro, vemos que ninguno confía en la subida del oro, por tanto, con la teoría de la opinión contraria debemos considerar como escenario más probable que el oro suba. 

Es preciso tener en cuenta lo que pasó el pasado 9 de agosto, cuando se produjo una fuerte capitulación, y el precio rebotó en 1.677 y lo hizo con mucha fuerza. Ese nivel tiene un gran significado: ahí ha rebotado por tres veces en el año 2021. Por tanto, podemos considerar que en esa zona se ha formado un suelo y ha habido una capitulación y los vendedores han quedado exhaustos. 









En el periodo que va desde los máximos de agosto del año pasado a la actualidad, vemos como ha desplegado una pauta correctiva y la zona de 1830 con la que esta luchando ahora el oro representa representa el 0,382 de esa caída. Si el oro fuera capaz de superar los 1.830 muy probablemente se dirigiría a la zona de 1.870, que es una resistencia y además representa el 0,50 de toda la caída desde agosto de 2020 hasta el 9 agosto de 2021. Si superara el 1.870, el siguiente objetivo sería 1.913 que es el 0,618 de toda la caída desde agosto 2020 a agosto 2021. Por tanto, ha llegado el momento de estar encima y vigilar el comportamiento del oro.

*Empresas mineras de ORO: comprar en el descenso*

Además, las mineras han tenido un comportamiento fantástico y hay que prestarles atención. Al igual que sucedió el pasado 9 de agosto con el oro, las empresas mineras también experimentaron una gran capitulación. Los tenedores de acciones que estaban ya agotados psicológicamente se desprendieron de todas sus acciones y las ventas quedaron exhaustas. Por lo tanto, esa zona de los mínimos del pasado 9 de agosto es una zona muy importante.

Si lo vemos en el gráfico, el mínimo del 9 de agosto 30,6 es una zona de gran significado técnico. Desde 2016 hasta 2020 actúa como resistencia y una vez que fuere superado en 2020 actúa como soporte. Por lo tanto, el pasado 9 de agosto los tenedores de acciones lo que tuvieron que hacer fue no vender o en todo caso comprar. Considerando el escenario más probable el del rebote, ¿hasta donde puede subir? yo creo que puede subir hasta la zona de los 36 o 36,7; ahí hay un hueco que se dejó el pasado 17 de junio y los huecos luego en los rebotes suelen actuar como resistencia. 

(dos gráficos de mineras al final en el enlace del artículo, que por alguna razón no me deja copiarlos)









El oro está infravalorado: ¿momento de entrar? Niveles claves a vigilar


El aspecto técnico del gráfico del oro es prometedor y la materia prima se está volviendo a poner de moda. A pesar de que el sentimiento de los inversores hacia las mineras es de desconfianza, sus resultados económicos son muy sólidos.




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com


----------



## IvanRios (10 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí, es más fácil decirle a la gente que no pueden volar o ir de vacaciones para salvar el planeta, que decirle que no pueden volar o ir de vacaciones, para que puedan irse los ricos con el petróleo que quede



Más fácil. Y debido a las consecuencias ocasionadas por la plandėmia con las múltiples variantes presentes y futuras y con las emergencias que quieran crear, los precios de todo seguirán escalando hasta la estratosfera hasta que solo podrán consumir un grupo selecto; los demás, quedarán esquilmados por la inflación y sin capacidad de consumo. Pero es por el bien del planeta, así que incluso deberemos alegrarnos o, como nos dicen los del gran reset, ser felices.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Winter-Guano is coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos espera un invierno cojonudo.
Por desgracia.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Nos espera un invierno cojonudo.
> Por desgracia.



Yo tenía un jefe norteamericano que decía: "You never know, man..."


----------



## subvencionados (10 Sep 2021)

Alguien conoce quién podría estar interesado en la compra de grandes volúmenes de oro o diamantes directamente de empresas mineras?. 

Gracias


----------



## Lego. (10 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Gran clásico!



jajajajajaja 

le he dado al azar por curiosidad y me ha salido un buen rato de auténtico burbujismo 2021. Desde el min. 19 pero sospecho que es toda igual.

Me la voy a descargar.


----------



## timi (11 Sep 2021)

Los problemas crecen en la industria solar. Plata.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## sebboh (11 Sep 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Yo tenía un jefe norteamericano que decía: "You never know, man..."



ahora tienen un presi que les dice c'mon man


----------



## FranMen (11 Sep 2021)

Una 'startup' australiana nacida en un garaje propone una tecnología para revolucionar el mercado de los paneles solares


La innovación de SunDrive podría reducir considerablemente el costo de los paneles solares y hacer que la industria dependa mucho menos de la plata.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Gusman (11 Sep 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Alguien conoce quién podría estar interesado en la compra de grandes volúmenes de oro o diamantes directamente de empresas mineras?.
> 
> Gracias



Yo tengo el email de un principe nigeriano, te lo paso si quieres.


----------



## timi (11 Sep 2021)

*PLATA: LA INCURSIÓN Y SU ESPERADO RETROCESO*
PUBLICADO POR CYRILLE JUBERT | 6 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS14462 
Con la implementación de las reglas de Basilea III , esperábamos volatilidad en el mercado de metales preciosos. La redada de principios de agosto estuvo estrechamente relacionada con este hecho.
Esta incursión de los banqueros se centró particularmente en el oro, principalmente para deshacer los contratos de Forex, donde el dólar estaba cubierto frente al oro. Como este oro está “sin asignar” y, por lo tanto, es puramente virtual, era fundamental cerrar estos contratos lo antes posible. Los banqueros aprovecharon los mercados desiertos durante las vacaciones de verano para lanzar su ataque bajista. La maniobra habitual, consistente en presionar los niveles donde los especuladores habían colocado sus "stop-loss", fue suficiente para obligarlos a vender sus posiciones largas, desencadenando una caída repentina en cascada, muy por debajo del precio real del metal físico. en el mercado mayorista.
La plata en el mercado de futuros siguió este descenso a pesar de un ataque con un volumen bastante bajo de 39 Moz.
Andrew Maguire compara los efectos de esta incursión con la de marzo de 2020, que desestabilizó por completo el sistema Exchange For Physical (EFP) entre COMEX en Nueva York y LBMA en Londres.
El efecto contraproducente de esta incursión debería tener efectos dramáticos en los próximos dos meses.
Este verano, por primera vez en la historia, las refinerías aprovecharon los precios reducidos de COMEX para comprar contratos de futuros por debajo de los precios de mercado para poder cumplir con los pedidos de sus clientes.
¡Es el mundo al revés!
Por lo general, son las refinerías las que abastecen de material físico a los mercados de Nueva York y Londres. Pero este verano, como esta incursión en el "papel" trajo el oro y la plata muy por debajo de los precios reales del metal físico, las refinerías han hecho su mercado y se están preparando para robar las existencias físicas existentes pidiendo la entrega en Londres y Nueva York, para cumplir la demanda de los banqueros.
Este será el caso del oro, pero será aún más cierto para la plata.
Maguire dice que las refinerías rusas colapsaron con pedidos de barras de 1000 onzas a 23 dólares la onza de plata. Las existencias de las refinerías en Rusia se han vaciado. Y probablemente sea lo mismo en todo el mundo. Los conocedores y los bancos se han atiborrado de lo físico porque saben que la relación Oro / Plata está destinada a caer de forma muy pronunciada. Andrew Maguire dice que esta proporción debería estar cerca de 1/32 el próximo enero. Cuando Basilea III entre en vigor en todo el mundo a finales de año, espera que el oro esté entre los $ 2,300 y $ 2,500 y se atreve a decir que "en enero, la plata debería estar cerca de los $ 70". 
A más corto plazo, Andrew Maguire considera que septiembre traerá un violento repunte de la plata. El primer paso del cual debería traer plata entre $ 35 y $ 40 en los contratos de futuros de Nueva York.
Mientras que la relación de precios del oro / plata en los futuros de COMEX es actualmente de 1/76, la relación de ventas de oro y plata de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. Es de 1/27.
Si la proporción de la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos se aplicara al precio por onza en COMEX, la onza de plata estaría actualmente en $ 67.
Sorprendentemente, hoy en día este es exactamente el precio de venta de una onza de Silver Eagle en el sitio web de la Casa de la Moneda de EE . UU .







Hoy es el final del contrato COMEX actual: 5.528 contratos requieren entrega, o 27,6 Moz.
El siguiente gráfico data del 30 de agosto.
Como vemos, SLV sigue viendo caer sus acciones y también las del COMEX.
Esta caída debería ser mucho más violenta durante los próximos dos meses, debido a las solicitudes de entrega de las refinerías.







Las existencias de plata de COMEX registradas han perdido 42 Moz desde el inicio del ataque _WallStreetSilver_ a fines de enero de 2021. Al 31 de agosto de 2021, solo quedan 107 Moz a la venta (registrados) en los almacenes de COMEX.
Desde marzo de 2020, el mercado de Nueva York se ha visto obligado a entregar suministros físicos y, por lo tanto, a reabastecerse en todo el mundo (Rusia, Corea, Kazajstán, etc.) sin haber logrado compensar las salidas masivas de plata de sus existencias, porque de la campaña de compra física de los pequeños comerciantes denominada _WallStreetSilver_ . Estos son ahora 128,381 miembros, el doble que en marzo. Tan pronto como los precios de la plata comiencen a subir, es probable que se les unan algunos de los 11 millones de operadores de _WallStreetBets_ que están jugando con el "impulso" (la tendencia).
Las ventas anuales de monedas de oro de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. Ya han superado las de todo 2020.
Se vendieron 847,500 monedas de oro de una onza en 8 meses en 2021, en comparación con 844,000 en 12 meses en 2020.
En solo 8 meses, las ventas de Silver Eagle ya superan las ventas de todo el año 2020 en un 26%.
Se vendieron 18,178,000 monedas de plata de una onza en 2020, en comparación con 22,904,500 en solo 8 meses en 2021.







En su análisis del 31 de agosto , Steve San Angelo revela que los precios físicos todavía están $ 10 por encima de los precios del papel de la plata.
Lo físico no ha seguido el ritmo de las fluctuaciones del papel plateado.
Gráficamente, la plata se encuentra en un canal bajista. Los precios están encontrando resistencia hoy. El promedio móvil de 20 mercados ahora es de apoyo.







Estadísticamente, durante los últimos 37 años, julio y agosto han sido los meses más débiles de la plata antes de una fase alcista de varios meses.
Si bien la plata no es inmune a un ataque final antes de la gran subida, las condiciones parecen adecuadas para un despegue antes de fin de mes.
Esto es tanto más cierto cuando observamos el loco aumento del aluminio (X2), la chapa de acero (X4), el carbón (X4) y las materias primas, que están experimentando una inflación muy violenta. Dada la loca creación de dinero desde principios de 2020, el precio de los metales preciosos debería ser mucho más alto. 
Es solo cuestión de unos meses de paciencia para que nuestros deseos finalmente se hagan realidad.


----------



## subvencionados (12 Sep 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo tengo el email de un principe nigeriano, te lo paso si quieres.



Hubiera preferido que te hubieses reído de quién yo te diga


----------



## IvanRios (12 Sep 2021)

Advierten de un probable escenario futuro, el de la escasez de la plata.

"Y también advierten del peligro de depender excesivamente de las energías renovables en los cálculos sobre las futuras emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero de las TIC, *debido a la escasez de materias primas vitales, como la plata*, necesarias para fabricar paneles solares."









Las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero de la informática podrían ser superiores a las de la aviación


Las emisiones estimadas en un 1,8-2,8% probablemente se queden cortas respecto al impacto real del sector en el clima, según un nuevo estudio



www.abc.es


----------



## Muttley (12 Sep 2021)

Diseño de una cartera eficiente Valores+Oro= minimo riesgo, máximo retorno


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2021)

No siempre es buen momento para comprar oro 




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> No siempre es buen momento para comprar oro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"_Los inversores tienden a comprar "activos duros" cuando hay * "miedo" de aumentar la deuda*, l*a inflación*, una *caída del dólar*, *una recesión*, una caída del mercado.

Entonces, revisemos la pregunta "original" : "¿Qué tiene de malo el oro?"

*Absolutamente nada. * Excepto que actualmente no hay ningún "miedo" presente para llevar a los inversores al "refugio seguro" psicológico del oro. Esa falta de miedo es evidente en todo, desde:_

_Emisión récord de dinero perdiendo OPI._
_Emisión masiva de SPAC's_
_Niveles récord de deuda de margen._
_Valuaciones de stock casi récord._
_Inversores minoristas que contraen deudas personales para invertir._
_Bitcoin._
_Creencia de los inversores del "Fed Put""_

Creo que ese párrafo explica bastante bien la situación. El agua entra a raudales en el Titanic, la orquesta sigue tocando en cubierta, las parejas bailan vals acaramelados, y disfrutan de cócteles hechos con el hielo del iceberg que acaban de rozar... Esa es la situación. 

No sabemos lo que el Titanic tardará en hundirse. Pueden ser meses, o pueden ser años. Pero cuando empiece el hundimiento será rápido, y los botes salvavidas son, como todo lo valuable, escasos.

Os recomiendo este video de este Bitcoinero ( aunque siempre recomienda tener MP) que hace un buen análisis fundamental de la situación macro:










¿ESTO ES MALO PARA BITCOIN?- ANÁLISIS FUNDAMENTAL-MUERTE A CAMARA LENTA DEL MERCADO


Descarga Quantfury mi app de trading favorita y ambos recibiremos una acción gratuita como AAPL o UBER, o criptomonedas como BTC o ETH. ¡Opera a precios spot de los exchanges globales y de cripto en t...




odysee.com






Dice una cosa muy interesante. 

La inflación irá aumentando en los próximos meses, y en un momento dado los BC subirán los tipos para pararla. Pero esa medida no servirá, incluso será contraproducente, y habrá más inflación. En ese momento cundirá el pánico y a la gente le empezarán a quemar los papelitos en los bolsillos. Más vale tener pillado el bote salvavidas para entonces.


----------



## mike69 (13 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> "_Los inversores tienden a comprar "activos duros" cuando hay * "miedo" de aumentar la deuda*, l*a inflación*, una *caída del dólar*, *una recesión*, una caída del mercado.
> 
> Entonces, revisemos la pregunta "original" : "¿Qué tiene de malo el oro?"
> 
> ...



Si las familias tienen más de 1,5 billones en depósitos, imagina que ocurriría con los precios si todo o parte de ese dinero se movilizara.

Lo que pasó en la ex-URSS.

Ante la inflación se movieron los depósitos y esto agravó la situación.




Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (13 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> "_Los inversores tienden a comprar "activos duros" cuando hay * "miedo" de aumentar la deuda*, l*a inflación*, una *caída del dólar*, *una recesión*, una caída del mercado.
> 
> Entonces, revisemos la pregunta "original" : "¿Qué tiene de malo el oro?"
> 
> ...



Los inversores, que saben que estamos ante la mayor burbuja bursátil y de todo tipo de la historia, de momento no tienen miedo porque la orquesta va a seguir tocando un rato más y para ellos se trata de saltar del barco justo antes de que se hunda pero no antes.

Respecto a la inflación y tipos, apostaría a que no van a subir tipos de verdad en mucho tiempo (más allá de recortar tímidamente QE). Porque como sabemos, si intentan subir tipos en serio para controlar la inflación llevarán a la quiebra a media humanidad por el hiper endeudamiento existente, creándose a su vez una bolsa de millones de parados; y si no los tocan, la inflación probablemente campee a sus anchas. Y entre controlar la inflación llevando a la quiebra a medio mundo aumentando enormemente el paro y dejarla correr creo que optarán por lo segundo (al menos, de momento).


----------



## mike69 (13 Sep 2021)

Ya. Pero una cosa es querer y otra poder.

La inflación no obedece órdenes. La única forma de pararla es subir tipos.

Conozco a ahorradores que metidos en bolsa dicen que esto va a seguir siendo una fiesta, y que si las acciones bajan es momento de comprar. Viven en el país de la piruleta.

El único activo duro que tienen es la vivienda familiar. Por no tener no tienen ni segunda residencia.

El oro ni con un palo lo toca. De criptomonedas ni hablar.

Y digo yo, ¿merece la pena arriesgar 2/3 del patrimonio?

Van a ver muchos suicidios. Vigilad el cielo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Si las familias tienen más de 1,5 billones en depósitos, imagina que ocurriría con los precios si todo o parte de ese dinero se movilizara.
> 
> Lo que pasó en la ex-URSS.
> 
> ...



En Europa/Usa nos hemos olvidado de lo que es una inflación dura. Prácticamente no la hemos conocido desde lustros. Por eso está bien escuchar a los amigos sudamericanos para que nos ilustren de como funciona. Todos coinciden que es un proceso autónomo, que cuando empieza es un monstruo imparable.

Mucho dinero y cada vez menos bienes... Mala combinación


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Sep 2021)

El primer hilo mítico que creo en burbuja 






*Tema mítico* : - Queda poco para saberlo... Hay tres posibilidades


Queda poco para saberlo... Supongo que estamos de acuerdo en que el sistema monetario va a cambiar y que ese cambio va a implicar nuevas dinámicas entre los diferentes actores económicos (nuevas reglas de juego). Los tokens digitales (CBDCs) suponen una nueva arquitectura monetaria para las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## IvanRios (13 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En Europa/Usa nos hemos olvidado de lo que es una inflación dura. Prácticamente no la hemos conocido desde lustros. Por eso está bien escuchar a los amigos sudamericanos para que nos ilustren de como funciona. Todos coinciden que es un proceso autónomo, que cuando empieza es un monstruo imparable.
> 
> Mucho dinero y cada vez menos bienes... Mala combinación



Una inflación alta y veríamos por cuánto tiempo, porque los motivos la misma (escasez de las materias primas de todo tipo y energéticas también, cadena de suministro con problemas, helicópteros de la fed y de los demás bancos centrales...) no parece que vayan a ir a menos sino a más, siendo algunos de estos motivos, como la escasez de las materias primas y veremos si también lo de la cadena de suministro (intencionadamente, pudiera ser) motivos estructurales y no coyunturales.

Y por otra parte, la inflación fuerte equivaldría a la confiscación continua del dinero ahorrado (si es que no pretenden también confiscarlo directamente de las cuentas bancarias, que bien posible sería con la nueva ley de seguridad nacional).


----------



## FranMen (13 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Los inversores, que saben que estamos ante la mayor burbuja bursátil y de todo tipo de la historia, de momento no tienen miedo porque la orquesta va a seguir tocando un rato más y para ellos se trata de saltar del barco justo antes de que se hunda pero no antes.
> 
> Respecto a la inflación y tipos, apostaría a que no van a subir tipos de verdad en mucho tiempo (más allá de recortar tímidamente QE). Porque como sabemos, si intentan subir tipos en serio para controlar la inflación llevarán a la quiebra a media humanidad por el hiper endeudamiento existente, creándose a su vez una bolsa de millones de parados; y si no los tocan, la inflación probablemente campee a sus anchas. Y entre controlar la inflación llevando a la quiebra a medio mundo aumentando enormemente el paro y dejarla correr creo que optarán por lo segundo (al menos, de momento).



Si suben los tipos automáticamente tienen que aumentar la velocidad de la impresora para no caer en default en una espiral imparable


----------



## Caracol (13 Sep 2021)

Las mineras de oro chinas llevan 3 días subiendo sin parar. Hoy se ha extendido al resto del planeta.

Evergrande y la inflación están asustando al personal. Las cosas se están empezando a mover.


----------



## Eyman (13 Sep 2021)

*Oportunidad histórica de compra en la plata*
La plata es probablemente el activo más infravalorado del mundo y podemos estar ante una oportunidad histórica de compra, dice José Luis Cava, analista independiente.


Oportunidad histórica de compra en la plata


----------



## IvanRios (14 Sep 2021)

Nos anuncian ya el inicio de los problemas con el suministro de plata, y esto no ha hecho nada más que comenzar. Se avecinan tiempos muy oscuros y a la vez muy brillantes para los metales:

_*Toda la industria está experimentando escasez de suministro de materias primas y auxiliares, especialmente de polisilicio y plata.*_


*Un análisis de Rystad Energy revela que,* para cumplir con el escenario de 1,5 °C en 2050 según el Acuerdo de París, la capacidad tiene que cuadruplicarse hasta alcanzar los 1.200-1.400 GW en 2035 para gestionar los picos de instalaciones necesarios.


*Sin embargo, esta será una tarea difícil, ya que los fabricantes ven cómo su utilización cae en picado debido al aumento de los costes y a Covid-19,* un giro de los acontecimientos que podría desalentar las inversiones necesarias para ampliar aún más la capacidad.


La tasa de utilización agregada de los módulos solares _(la diferencia entre la capacidad de fabricación y los envíos)_ fue del 84% en 2018 y ha ido disminuyendo desde entonces, hasta el 71% en 2019 y el 58% en 2020, cuando la eficiencia logística y el transporte se vieron obstaculizados por la pandemia en la mayor parte del mundo.


La propagación de Covid-19 ha creado una importante perturbación económica en el mercado y se espera que siga afectando a los índices de utilización durante la mayor parte de 2021.


A corto y medio plazo será difícil mantener bajos los costes de la energía solar, ya que los precios de algunos factores de producción se han disparado en los últimos meses.


El coste de los proyectos solares ha disminuido considerablemente en los últimos años, pero las reducciones de costes han empezado a disminuir y a acercarse a un suelo, definido actualmente por el precio de los factores de entrada, como la mano de obra, el polisilicio, la plata, el cobre, el aluminio y el acero.


*Estos factores de entrada han experimentado una clara subida de precios en 2020 y 2021.* El mono-polisilicio, el ingrediente clave de los paneles fotovoltaicos, subió de 7,6 dólares por kilo en 2019 a 9 dólares por kilo en 2020, y es probable que promedie 18 dólares por kilo en 2021.


El precio de la plata, que es importante para las conexiones de la célula de silicio a los cables de cobre, ha subido de 550 dólares por kilo en 2019 a 850 dólares por kilo (de media) en 2021.


El efecto combinado de todos los factores de entrada es que los precios mundiales de los paneles solares han subido un 16% en lo que va de 2021 con respecto a 2020. La inflación ponderada de los precios de los proyectos solares, incluida la mano de obra -desde la instalación y otros equipos hasta los trabajos de construcción, que representan una parte cada vez mayor de los costes globales-, significa que los costes totales han subido un 12%, lo que podría limitar el crecimiento de la demanda en los próximos años.


_*"Toda la industria está experimentando escasez de suministro de materias primas y auxiliares, especialmente de polisilicio y plata*. Las restricciones relacionadas con el Covid-19 no sólo han creado una escasez de suministro de materias primas esenciales, sino que también han provocado un aumento de los precios, lo que se traduce en un menor número de envíos y repercute en los ingresos de los participantes en la industria",_ *afirma Audun Martinsen, Jefe de Investigación de Servicios Energéticos de Rystad Energy.


Una reducción de la intensidad de los minerales y los metales podría ser clave* para aumentar la capacidad de producción y afrontar el reto de la cadena de suministro, añade Martinsen.


A más largo plazo, la industria solar debe aumentar su capacidad y seguir luchando contra la escalada de costes para cumplir los objetivos del cambio climático.


Rystad Energy estima que para mantener el aumento de la temperatura global por debajo de 1,5 °C, los fabricantes de paneles solares deberían crecer idealmente un 10% anual para alcanzar la capacidad de producción de módulos necesaria de 1.200-1.400 GW para 2035.


En el pasado, la capacidad de los módulos ha crecido a un ritmo similar, sin embargo, con la actual escasez de suministro de materias primas esenciales como el polisilicio, la plata y el vidrio, y la subida de precios de las materias primas auxiliares, un crecimiento del 10% sería un objetivo muy ambicioso para las empresas solares.


*De hecho, para 2035, la industria solar fotovoltaica tendría que abastecerse de siete veces más plata que en la actualidad,* cuando ya consume el 10% de la producción mundial de plata.


En cambio, limitar el calentamiento global a 1,7 °C es un escenario más factible con las actuales limitaciones de suministro. Como hay capacidad suficiente para otros ocho años, esto debería dar a las empresas solares más tiempo para ampliar su capacidad de producción.


Para cumplir el escenario de 1,7°C, las empresas deberían poder ampliar la capacidad de producción hasta 1.000-1.200 GW para 2045, sin dejar de consumir gran parte de la plata y el policristalino, en un plazo que permita la adaptación.





__





La crisis de la cadena de suministro de la energía solar hace que el objetivo climático sea un gran reto - World Energy Trade


La paridad de red, las redes resistentes y las asociaciones estratégicas han impulsado el crecimiento de la capacidad mundial de fabricación de paneles solares en los últimos años, hasta alcanzar los 330 gigavatios (GW) a mediados de 2021.




www.worldenergytrade.com


----------



## Muttley (14 Sep 2021)

Oro a 6800$ en 5 años?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Oro a 6800$ en 5 años?



Jajajajaja hoy no...maaañanaaa


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Sep 2021)

Las mineras ayer y hoy, están muy alcistas. Es verdad que son acciones esquizos, que magnifican mucho los movimientos. El oro y plata hoy alcistas, pero tampoco para tirar cohetes, no se que estará detrás de la subida de las mineras

¿ Estarán las mineras adelantando un movimiento alcista de los MP?


----------



## macalu (14 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Oro a 6800$ en 5 años?



Un poco de seriedad please


----------



## Muttley (14 Sep 2021)

macalu dijo:


> Un poco de seriedad please



Pies si, por eso no tiene mucho sentido lo de adivinar horocs a 10000 y platas a 180.
Queda muy bien en los titulares de los vídeos de YouTube…pero hasta ahí.


Siempre habrá razonamientos que le den algo de sentido (QEs….lo que sea)….pero el mercado es muy complejo.
Y ahí voy. El oro a 6000 la onza o lo secan porque nadie puede comprar o lo inundan y todo el mundo vende las joyas de la abuela.…si hay alguien al otro lado para comprar.
Idealmente hay que buscar suelos firmes crecientes poco a poco.
Yo en 2025 con unos orocs suelo 2500$ (como ahora son los 1500$) y una plata con un suelo de 40$ (donde ahora es 20$) ya me llega.
Un añito y pico así…y a buscar el siguiente escalón para 2027-2030.


----------



## FranMen (14 Sep 2021)

Volvemos a la discusión de siempre, que importa que el oro suba a 10.000 si nos inundan a papelitos y eso es lo que cuesta una barra de pan.
Vamos a ver si lo entendemos, en una situación de gran depresión, con gran inflación, el que tuviese papelitos se hundiría en la miseria, el que tuviera MPs podría llorar por un ojo porque conservaría parte de su poder adquisitivo aún así los bienes fundamentales para la vida se revalorizarían y ganarían frente a los MPs


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Sep 2021)

Seamos serios...despues de 15 Hoctuvhresh no hay cosa q mas ilusion me haria de ver manbo en el horoh....pero poner precios despues de 10 años de lateralidad (en 2011 estaba a 1900 y 10 años mas tarde asi seguimos) es un brindis al sol...es como decir q en 2027 caera el meteorito o en 2025 la poblacion mundial se reducira a la mitad....Ciencia Ficcion vamos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Pies si, por eso no tiene mucho sentido lo de adivinar horocs a 10000 y platas a 180.
> Queda muy bien en los titulares de los vídeos de YouTube…pero hasta ahí.
> 
> 
> ...



Estaremos muertos y Yo no se lo quiero dejar a nadie...lo quiero para mi coño


----------



## FranMen (15 Sep 2021)

Hasta ahora, pertenecer al € nos ha hecho vivir en una relativa balsa de aceite la crisis, véase otros países con monedas débiles como Turquía y Palestina lo que están sufriendo. A qué viene esto? A qué se marcha Merkel la gran aglutinadora del proyecto Europa, en su ausencia quién llevará el timón?
Merkel a liderado Europa pero no ha dejado un sucesor a su altura, el que venga de Alemania está por demostrar su valía (si la tiene), mientras tanto Macrón y cía intentarán ganar poder. Además Merkel ha dejado importantes flecos que con su sola presencia pasaban a segundo plano pero que ahora resaltarán: inmigración, autonomía de los distintos gobiernos (véase Polonia y Hungría y saldrán más enanos), la situación económica, especialmente la deuda, la inflación, el reparto de ayudas…
Dentro del € de Merkel tener protección con otras divisas o MPs no era tan importante, el € tras Merkel probablemente no sea tan fuerte pero además la UE corre un riesgo mayor de desmembrarse.
———-/
(El mayor logro de Bismarck fue la unificación alemana gracias al equilibrado que consiguió con Europa, su mayor error fue no tener un sucesor digno capaz de frenar sus ansias imperialistas)


----------



## Dylan Thomas (15 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Volvemos a la discusión de siempre, que importa que el oro suba a 10.000 si nos inundan a papelitos y eso es lo que cuesta una barra de pan.
> Vamos a ver si lo entendemos, en una situación de gran depresión, con gran inflación, el que tuviese papelitos se hundiría en la miseria, el que tuviera MPs podría llorar por un ojo porque conservaría parte de su poder adquisitivo aún así los bienes fundamentales para la vida se revalorizarían y ganarían frente a los MPs



Opino igual. Si miramos a Sudamérica y aprendemos de sus errores, entenderemos de qué va esto.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Volvemos a la discusión de siempre, que importa que el oro suba a 10.000 si nos inundan a papelitos y eso es lo que cuesta una barra de pan.
> Vamos a ver si lo entendemos, en una situación de gran depresión, con gran inflación, el que tuviese papelitos se hundiría en la miseria, el que tuviera MPs podría llorar por un ojo porque conservaría parte de su poder adquisitivo aún así los bienes fundamentales para la vida se revalorizarían y ganarían frente a los MPs



Depresión o estancamiento con alta inflación es estanflación, el escenario al que probablemente nos enfrentamos y uno de los peores. Y con respecto a los metales, recordenos que la estanflación de la década de los 70 hizo subir el oro nada menos que un 2.500%.

Sobre lo de que la subida de los metales en realidad estaría reflejando la destrucción del Fiat, pienso que es así, pero la subida de estos también puede ser por 'meritos propios' (mayor demanda por varios motivos, escasez del material, fin de la manipulación, etc), y en este caso, en mi opinión, serà probable que el precio del oro y la plata vaya subiendo por ambas cuestiones: por la destrucción del Fiat y por méritos propios.


----------



## Muttley (15 Sep 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Estaremos muertos y Yo no se lo quiero dejar a nadie...lo quiero para mi coño



Entonces los metales fisicos no son para ti.
Has probado el trading forex o el scalping intradia?
Hay muchos cursos en internet.


----------



## Furillo (15 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



*AVRE GRANDE*


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>




Alguno con una bola de cristal para predecir que fichas de dominó caerán tras AVREGRANDE?


----------



## FranMen (15 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Alguno con una bola de cristal para predecir que fichas de dominó caerán tras AVREGRANDE?





Harrymorgan dijo:


> Alguno con una bola de cristal para predecir que fichas de dominó caerán tras AVREGRANDE?



Increíble ¿China a dejado caer a Evergrande? Dónde han dado la noticia??


----------



## nedantes (15 Sep 2021)

Hay un hilo en el principal HA COMENZADO: quiebra la principal inmobiliaria china.


----------



## L'omertá (15 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> *Alguno con una bola de cristal *para predecir que fichas de dominó caerán tras AVREGRANDE?



Yo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Yo.



A mi me flipa que la Bolsa no se haya desplomado. Hace unos años esta noticia supondría un bajonazo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (15 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A mi me flipa que la Bolsa no se haya desplomado. Hace unos años esta noticia supondría un bajonazo
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



¡Ah! Pero, ¿tengo que dar una respuesta? Yo pensaba que sólo era decir "yo", quedar como el más listo y punto


----------



## Muttley (16 Sep 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Sep 2021)

Vaya rejón le han metido a la plata. Más de un 4% abajo. Y el oro un 2%


----------



## mike69 (16 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Vaya rejón le han metido a la plata. Más de un 4% abajo. Y el oro un 2%



Raro, raro.

Van a por las gacelas. 

¿O alguien necesita liquidez? 

¿Los bullions banks y Basilea III?


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Vaya rejón le han metido a la plata. Más de un 4% abajo. Y el oro un 2%



Cuanto más abajo el precio más fácil es que salte el mecanismo des supresión de precios por los aires.

La tesis de FOFOA al menos era esa, el mercado reventaria mientras bajaba. Una última (sobre)dosis de posiciones cortas que terminaria de rematar al paciente


----------



## ismael120 (16 Sep 2021)

En China tenemos muy difícil conseguir pandas.


----------



## mike69 (16 Sep 2021)

Los de siempre tirando precios.


----------



## IvanRios (16 Sep 2021)

Antes me cabreada ver la asquerosa manipulación; ahora me da más risa que cabreo. Ya les queda poco.


----------



## FranMen (16 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Vaya rejón le han metido a la plata. Más de un 4% abajo. Y el oro un 2%



Onzas a 22,66 en tienda, hacia tiempo que no las veía por debajo de 24, ¿hasta dónde bajaran?


----------



## jkaza (16 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Los de siempre tirando precios.



Exactamente, quiénes son los de siempre? JP Morgan? Quiénes más?


----------



## mike69 (16 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Exactamente, quiénes son los de siempre? JP Morgan? Quiénes más?



Sí JPM y los banks bullons.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (16 Sep 2021)




----------



## Gusman (16 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Exactamente, quiénes son los de siempre? JP Morgan? Quiénes más?



Quedate en el hilo de las cristos y no molestes que aqui estamos los mayores.


----------



## Gusman (16 Sep 2021)

Alguna web donde se haya reflejado esta bajada? No veo mas que bajen precios...


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Sep 2021)

He abierto una encuesta en el principal basada en respuestas reales de foreros para tantear el ambiente:






Para que quiere China tanto oro? Encuesta dentro


Pues eso, para que quiere China casi 15.000 toneladas de oro de reservas? http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_y3K8miGB.html @el arquitecto , forero de renombre famoso por su cruzada contra la maguferia, asegura que es para hacer abalorios. Seguro que tiene razón y viene a explicarnos aquí si...




www.burbuja.info





Por si queréis participar...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2021)

Si alguno se puso negro cuando puse el mensaje de que cambiaba mascarillas por onzas de oro a razon de 1 - 1 esperad a ver la cara que poneis cuando me las tengais que dar a puñados para coger una latilla de atun.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si alguno se puso negro cuando puse el mensaje de que cambiaba mascarillas por onzas de oro a razon de 1 - 1 esperad a ver la cara que poneis cuando me las tengais que dar a puñados para coger una latilla de atun.



Si no digo que no, pero es que Granada me pilla un pelín a desmano. Si vivieras en Toledo norte, pues me echo a andar y en un día de ida y otro de vuelta...pero allí, tan a tomar por el culo, chico no lo veo, la verdad.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Sep 2021)

Yo me voy a cenar atún y calandracas que se me caducan las latas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si alguno se puso negro cuando puse el mensaje de que cambiaba mascarillas por onzas de oro a razon de 1 - 1 esperad a ver la cara que poneis cuando me las tengais que dar a puñados para coger una latilla de atun.



¿No has pensado nunca en juntar tus dos pasiones, y enlatar pájaros cantores en aceite de oliva virgen extra o en salsa americana?
No sé, igual ahí tienes una oportunidad de negocio inexplorada. Imagina las posibilidades.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿No has pensado nunca en juntar tus dos pasiones, y enlatar pájaros cantores en aceite de oliva virgen extra o en salsa americana?
> No sé, igual ahí tienes una oportunidad de negocio inexplorada. Imagina las posibilidades.




Me da pena y ademas algunos de los que tengo valen una pasta.

Hoy una hembra hija de la grandisima.......... me ha asesinado a otra hembra, luego los machos somos los violentos sabes............. hija de su madre el tercero que me mata, los otros dos vi indicios pero no tenia la certeza, habia oido hablar de pajarracos asesinos pero no habia tenido nunca uno, les destroza el craneo la hija de la gran puta, me la he encontrado manchada en sangre que ni blad el empalador.

La ha dejado tan machacada que ni para haberla enlatado habria servido, hija de puta, ya la he apartado para vendersela a otro, pobre del que la pille.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si no digo que no, pero es que Granada me pilla un pelín a desmano. Si vivieras en Toledo norte, pues me echo a andar y en un día de ida y otro de vuelta...pero allí, tan a tomar por el culo, chico no lo veo, la verdad.




Alomejor te tienes que venir por que este la cosa mas chunga por tu zona, tengo trasteros que creo que de estar por esas zonas que me comentas los llamarian palacios y estarian alquilados a 1200 euros al mes hechos vivienda, te meto un colchon y por lo menos tienes donde esconderte, luego lo de poner cocina y todo eso como no vamos a tener ni que comer pues tampoco te hace falta, las necesidades a la antigua en un cubo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me da pena y ademas algunos de los que tengo valen una pasta.
> 
> Hoy una hembra hija de la grandisima.......... me ha asesinado a otra hembra, luego los machos somos los violentos sabes............. hija de su madre el tercero que me mata, los otros dos vi indicios pero no tenia la certeza, habia oido hablar de pajarracos asesinos pero no habia tenido nunca uno, les destroza el craneo la hija de la gran puta, me la he encontrado manchada en sangre que ni blad el empalador.
> 
> La ha dejado tan machacada que ni para haberla enlatado habria servido, hija de puta, ya la he apartado para vendersela a otro, pobre del que la pille.



Hombre, son sus costumbres y deberías respetarlas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Hombre, son sus costumbres y deberías respetarlas.




Hombre no suelen ser sus costumbres mas bien son como nosotros se pegan cuatro picotazos y ni eso, cuatro gruñidos para poner orden y ver el que manda pero esta hija de su madre me ha salido una criminal ........... para que veais que en el reino animal tambien las hay asesinas, pero nada que los hombres somos los muy malos y tal.


----------



## IvanRios (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (17 Sep 2021)

Últimos cartuchos para salvar el sistema monetario basado en el dólar:

__

1. Blackrock se desprende de todo el oro de su cartera. O eso dice que va a hacer para crear expectativas al respecto pues son las expectativas lo que mantiene en pie la ilusión monetaria.

2. La fed ha perdido el control sobre las expectativas de inflación a corto plazo que están cerca de máximos históricos. Todavía tienen las expectativas de inflación a medio plazo altas pero bajo control, con sus declaraciones de que la "inflación es transitoria" y amagos de reducir el volumen en la compra de activos.



3. Durante el mes de junio, los países vasallos de la anglosfera compraron deuda americana de forma masiva que en último término supone un rescate encubierto por parte de sus aliados:





US-Staatsanleihen: Größte Gläubiger per Ende Juli 2021


Das US-amerikanische Finanzministerium gab gestern die Daten zu den Beständen der US-Staatsanleihen per Ende Juli 2021 bekannt. Den Angaben zufolge erhöhte Japan, der derzeit größte Auslandsgläubiger der USA, seine Bestände im siebten Monat des... - Veroeffentlicht am 17.09.2021




www.goldseiten.de






Parece que intentan ganar tiempo a la desesperada a ver si mientras encuentran una Wunderwaffe:








Wunderwaffe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hilo en el principal:









Últimos cartuchos para salvar el dólar


Últimos cartuchos para salvar el sistema monetario basado en el dólar: 1. Blackrock se desprende de todo el oro de su cartera. O eso dice que va a hacer para crear expectativas al respecto pues son las expectativas lo que mantiene en pie la ilusión monetaria. 2. La fed ha perdido el control...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## angel220 (17 Sep 2021)

En la pre-apertura del Mercado Europeo es descarado, la compra de dolares, con la consiguiente descarada bajada de oro y plata, llevan asi una buena temporada de bajar solo los futuros MPs y solo tonteando las divisas un poco, a ser claramente intervencionistas en MPs y divisas sobre todo euros y libras. La jugada les viene bien por doble sentido se rescatan (USA) de forrma encubierta y todos los pauses que estaban abandonando el dólar se lo vuelven a pensar y los que habían hecho acopio de MPs y cobrando en otras divisas distintas materias primas sus cuentas las devalúan contablemente sobre todo Rusia y China mas pauses satélites. La pregunta del millon es de donde sacan esos paises (BC) el fiat para comprar los bonos, si es via impresion la jugada es triple para ellos, el resto de los paises simplemente de miseria a mas miseria, por que la bola no se para ni se parara

PD: salvando una moneda y fortaleciendola, para que nos cuesten mas las materias primas ya que muchas de ellas se pagan en dolares, como decia mi abuela eres tonto y encima pones el ...


----------



## Tolagu (18 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Yellen advierte que EEUU podría entrar pronto en suspensión de pagos de deuda*
> *Dada esta incertidumbre, Yellen señaló que el Departamento del Tesoro "no puede proporcionar una estimación específica de cuánto durarán las medidas extraordinarias"*
> 
> 
> ...



Es la puta amenaza de la puta Yellen. Reminiscencias de la época Obama. Al final será una patada hacia adelante, previa bajada de bragas de Yellen ante los republicanos a los que tendrá que hacer concesiones. No se subirá el techo, se prorrogará la suspensión del mismo. Pero si el tema progresa........ los nervios, ay los nervios !!!


----------



## IvanRios (18 Sep 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Es la puta amenaza de la puta Yellen. Reminiscencias de la época Obama. Al final será una patada hacia adelante, previa bajada de bragas de Yellen ante los republicanos a los que tendrá que hacer concesiones. No se subirá el techo, se prorrogará la suspensión del mismo. Pero si el tema progresa........ los nervios, ay los nervios !!!



Sí, pero quizás lo relevante es que lo que dice (que EEUU podría incumplir por primera vez, que ello acarrearía consecuencias catastróficas...) no debería decirlo, pero lo está planteando abiertamente como una posibilidad real. Así que bien podría estar ya introduciendo al personal el posible escenario futuro, el de la quiebra del sistema.


----------



## Tolagu (18 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Sí, pero quizás lo relevante es que lo que dice (que EEUU podría incumplir por primera vez, que ello acarrearía consecuencias catastróficas...) no debería decirlo, pero lo está planteando abiertamente como una posibilidad real. Así que bien podría estar ya introduciendo al personal el posible escenario futuro, el de la quiebra del sistema.



Es una nueva amenaza. Evidentemente si se produjera un default de deuda (ojo que no hablamos de un cierre de administración), las consecuencias serían inmensas, el apocalipsis, el caos. Ni reset ni hostias porque sería el principio del madmax.

Pero es que esta zorra está amenazando para poder emitir más deuda. Una vez más. Para pagar las promesas electorales de los zurditos. Y la única manera lógica que tiene de lograrlo es que se consiga aprobar una prórroga en la suspensión del límite de deuda. Ojo, esto es una patada adelante de la misma situación actual que viene de hace 2 años. Ni de coña (creo yo) va a conseguir elevar el techo de gasto. Pero oye, un trapicheo más con los republicanos consiguiendo contrapartidas (defensa, agricultura, américa profunda) si que lo veo.

La última vez que se estuvo cerquita (Obama 2011 y 2013) acabó con una bajada en la calificación de la deuda (AAA -> AA+) así que sería lo último que esta zorra pretendería en estos momentos. Antes corta los POgramas de ayudas, el mantener vagos cobrando, medicares, infraestructuras y más mierdas a la vez que le da a los reps unas ayudicas que vender a su electorado. El trapicheo puro y duro.

Pero si la cuerda se tensa demasiado tiempo (y no queda mucho), los mercados si empezarían a oler a cisne chamuscao.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Sep 2021)

Por si no hubiera ya suficientes motivos para que en los próximos tiempos el precio del oro sea impulsado con fuerza; uno más, e importante: el peak gold o el pico del oro.


----------



## FranMen (18 Sep 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Es una nueva amenaza. Evidentemente si se produjera un default de deuda (ojo que no hablamos de un cierre de administración), las consecuencias serían inmensas, el apocalipsis, el caos. Ni reset ni hostias porque sería el principio del madmax.
> 
> Pero es que esta zorra está amenazando para poder emitir más deuda. Una vez más. Para pagar las promesas electorales de los zurditos. Y la única manera lógica que tiene de lograrlo es que se consiga aprobar una prórroga en la suspensión del límite de deuda. Ojo, esto es una patada adelante de la misma situación actual que viene de hace 2 años. Ni de coña (creo yo) va a conseguir elevar el techo de gasto. Pero oye, un trapicheo más con los republicanos consiguiendo contrapartidas (defensa, agricultura, américa profunda) si que lo veo.
> 
> ...



¿No ver qué? ¿Qué incrementen el techo de gasto? Eso es lo más fácil del mundo, ya lo han hecho una vez  . Lo malo es cuando se le vean las vergüenzas al rey desnudo , ¿cuándo?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (18 Sep 2021)




----------



## Tolagu (18 Sep 2021)

El problema es el mismo con todos los bobiernos. Gastan y comprometen gastos para los que no tienen presupuesto. A mi, sinceramente, todo me empieza a importar un carajo. Si que me estoy empezando a revisar artículos y gráficas de aquella época en la que veo ciertas similitudes. Pero sigo apostando por prorrogar la prórroga


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Sep 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (19 Sep 2021)

BlackRock recorta el oro de su cartera mientras apuesta por Bitcoin


El fondo de inversión más grande del mundo vendió casi todas sus tenencias de oro e invirtió en dos compañías de minería de Bitcoin.




bitfinanzas.com


----------



## OBDC (19 Sep 2021)

racional dijo:


> BlackRock recorta el oro de su cartera mientras apuesta por Bitcoin
> 
> 
> El fondo de inversión más grande del mundo vendió casi todas sus tenencias de oro e invirtió en dos compañías de minería de Bitcoin.
> ...



Huy, que noticia trajiste a este hilo, te van a repudiar 
Ahora alguien prepara un tocho y contestaran los 10 aztecas para dejar tu post "olvidado" entre el "ruido" del hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## L'omertá (19 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Huy, que noticia trajiste a este hilo, te van a repudiar
> Ahora alguien prepara un tocho y contestaran los 10 aztecas para dejar tu post "olvidado" entre el "ruido" del hilo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



No lo digo con ánimo de faltar al respeto, pero me gustaría saber qué tipo de problema tiene alguien que entra -de manera recurrente- en un sitio que ni le va ni le viene a molestar o peor, a no aportar nada.
OBDC a mi me da igual lo que hagas, o contestes a este mensaje. De verdad ni me pincha ni me corta.
Suerte tío.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Sep 2021)

racional dijo:


> BlackRock recorta el oro de su cartera mientras apuesta por Bitcoin
> 
> 
> El fondo de inversión más grande del mundo vendió casi todas sus tenencias de oro e invirtió en dos compañías de minería de Bitcoin.
> ...



Es extraño que no hayan metido esa pasta en “lo del meteorito”...


----------



## OBDC (20 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No lo digo con ánimo de faltar al respeto, pero me gustaría saber qué tipo de problema tiene alguien que entra -de manera recurrente- en un sitio que ni le va ni le viene a molestar o peor, a no aportar nada.
> OBDC a mi me da igual lo que hagas, o contestes a este mensaje. De verdad ni me pincha ni me corta.
> Suerte tío.



No lo digo con ánimo de faltar el respeto, pero me gustaría saber para que contestas un post que ni te va ni te viene.
Bueno, en realidad no es necesario que respondas que lo sé.
Necesitas demostrar a tu tribu lo enrollado que eres y que te zanqueen por ser tan crack de responderle a OBDC.
Venga va, a dormir que ya conseguiste 4, mañana te levantas temprano para ver si tienes más.
Agradecido deberías de estar que te lo ponga a huevos.
Ostras, que rebaño que hay aquí.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No lo digo con ánimo de faltar el respeto, pero me gustaría saber para que contestas un post que ni te va ni te viene.
> Bueno, en realidad no es necesario que respondas que lo sé.
> Necesitas demostrar a tu tribu lo enrollado que eres y que te zanqueen por ser tan crack de responderle a OBDC.
> Venga va, a dormir que ya conseguiste 4, mañana te levantas temprano para ver si tienes más.
> ...




Todo lo que no sea decir que el oro a minimo 6000 en unos meses es atraer odio inmenso en este hilo.

En agosto no este agosto pasado, en agosto del anterior del 2020, vendi gran cantidad de mis tenencias para comprar un local que me salio regalado, un puto chollo de cojones que ahora vale minimo el doble, digo minimo el doble por que un amigo me ha ofrecido darme el doble de lo que pague por el, le he dicho que de momento no, que ya veremos ............. pero se que vale el triple.

Tambien solte oro para hacer frente a otras cosas, entre ellas impuestos de sucesiones y mas bien que eso para poner todo el puto papeleo en orden y pagar notario que casi salio mas caro que el mismo impuesto que era casi nada.

Yo vi gente por aqui riendose de mi compra por que dije que habia soltado oro para comprarlo, al igual que he visto situaciones similares con otros foreros, oro bueno, pisos malos, oro bueno, todo lo demas es malo.

Ahora puedo comprar el mismo oro que vendi a menor precio del que yo lo solte,

Puedo alquilar el local muy facilmente en 250 euros al mes, se locales de al lado que estan entre 350 y 500 euros, mi local podria dar unas dos onzas de oro al año al precio actual.

No se pero no termino de ver bien del todo la manera de pensar de muchos de vosotros, aunque en el futuro me pueda equivocar yo, cosa que puede pasar perfectamente.


No obstante dije que oro y plata bajarian que no comprarais tan alto y a dia de hoy he acertado, pero es que voy a seguir acertando casi con total seguridad cuando os diga que el año que viene aun estara mas bajo que este.



Edito; Mis latas tambien estan subiendo de precio, no se si es que valian mas baratas antes o si las pille en ofertacas o yo que se que pollas pero tengo algunas latas que ya valen casi el doble del precio que pague por ellas el año pasado, otras han subido un poco no mucho.

Total que incluso en el tema de comprar latas he acertado mas que los que se reian cuando ponia este tipo de cosas por aqui, yo compre latas de caballa por entre 30 y 40 centimos en alcampo, no recuerdo precio exacto, ahora estan entre 55 y 80 las mismas, compre varios tipos, bastante cantidad.


----------



## OBDC (20 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea decir que el oro a minimo 6000 en unos meses es atraer odio inmenso en este hilo.
> 
> En agosto no este agosto pasado, en agosto del anterior del 2020, vendi gran cantidad de mis tenencias para comprar un local que me salio regalado, un puto chollo de cojones que ahora vale minimo el doble, digo minimo el doble por que un amigo me ha ofrecido darme el doble de lo que pague por el, le he dicho que de momento no, que ya veremos ............. pero se que vale el triple.
> 
> ...



Pues prepárate para ganar mucha pasta porque la subida de los inmuebles será apoteósica.
Todo el FIAT que se imprime llega en formato de crédito a la población y a los prestamistas les encanta la garantía inmobiliaria, por lo que pondrán a huevos las hipotecas para los remeros.
Siempre que hay liquidez en formato de crédito sube el inmobiliario y la bolsa.
El inmobiliario tiene mucha mayor resistencia como reserva de valor si cumples las tres LLL que cualquier otra inversión.
La alimentación refleja la subida del coste de vida generado por el inmobiliario, así que no te veo en malas posiciones con tus latunes 
Por cierto, se un buen forero y dale un zank a L'Omerta que necesita el chute de endorfinas de sentirse integrado a un grupo social.
Yo se lo acabo de dar que ayer me olvidé; que no piense como yo no implica que no le aprecie. Se le ve honesto y fundamentalmente desinteresado en sus recomendaciones a la peña.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## L'omertá (20 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No lo digo con ánimo de faltar el respeto, pero me gustaría saber para que contestas un post que ni te va ni te viene.
> Bueno, en realidad no es necesario que respondas que lo sé.
> Necesitas demostrar a tu tribu lo enrollado que eres y que te zanqueen por ser tan crack de responderle a OBDC.
> Venga va, a dormir que ya conseguiste 4, mañana te levantas temprano para ver si tienes más.
> ...



Muestras una actitud a la defensiva sin que nadie entre a atacarte. No entiendo el problema que puedes tener pero no molestes, por favor.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Sep 2021)

Mi explicación es la siguiente:

si yo tengo un 20ff puedo hacer lo siguiente, y creo que mucha gente es lo que hace.

Hoy está a spot a.. 300? Pues no es fácil comprarlo a 300, hay que conocer un poco las tiendas las webs etc y en muchos casos aún pretenderán vendérselos a 320/340 según lo espabilados que sean.. pues ahí aparecen estos personajes, dejan un anuncio por 400/450 y total, si cuela bien,y sino les queda la moneda. Incluso hay precios mucho más magnificados que estos.

ese comportamiento es perfectamente legítimo pero en mi caso hace que nunca vaya a ver ni mundo anuncio ni eBay, porque están realmente repletos de porquería, mientras en Wallapop a veces he encontrado onzas de plata a precios parecidos a este foro. Para el oro o subasta o numismaticas, que es donde consigues, y no siempre, el precio.

En este foro quizás también, pero como no tengo alertas, he visto que es imposible ya
que cualquier anuncio de más de una hora (en oro) suele poner “Vendido”


----------



## OBDC (20 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Muestras una actitud a la defensiva sin que nadie entre a atacarte. No entiendo el problema que puedes tener pero no molestes, por favor.



Amigo, el problema es tuyo porque no aceptas que otro pueda tener una opinión distinta.

Deja de molestar a todos los que no opinen igual que tu, y verás que mejoras tu vida.
Suerte con tu catarsis interior.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## L'omertá (20 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Amigo, el problema es tuyo porque no aceptas que otro pueda tener una opinión distinta.
> 
> Deja de molestar a todos los que no opinen igual que tu, y verás que mejoras tu vida.
> Suerte con tu catarsis interior.
> ...



Para nada. Si no me gustase leer opiniones contrarias a la mía estarías en ignorados. 
Lo que no entiendo es qué razón te mueve, constantemente, a trolear en un apartado determinado del foro.
Puedo entender que entre alguien, aburrido, y gaste una broma para pasar el rato y crear polémica. Pero en tu caso me sorprender que lo haces de manera recurrente, invirtiendo tiempo y esfuerzo en tratar de rebatir, atacando directamente, a aquellos que, de manera seria, aportan.


----------



## Tichy (20 Sep 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Es extraño que no hayan metido esa pasta en “lo del meteorito”...



Creo que están reservando capital para lanzar una OPA hostil y quedarse con el CERN de Ginebra, que produce toneladas de oro de la nada.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Sep 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Creo que están reservando capital para lanzar una OPA hostil y quedarse con el CERN de Ginebra, que produce toneladas de oro de la nada.



Acabáramos, estos de la Roca Negra no dan putadas sin hilo. A ver que opina ONCBC de este particular. Espera, me da igual lo que opine, lo tengo en el ignore


----------



## Gusman (20 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea decir que el oro a minimo 6000 en unos meses es atraer odio inmenso en este hilo.
> 
> En agosto no este agosto pasado, en agosto del anterior del 2020, vendi gran cantidad de mis tenencias para comprar un local que me salio regalado, un puto chollo de cojones que ahora vale minimo el doble, digo minimo el doble por que un amigo me ha ofrecido darme el doble de lo que pague por el, le he dicho que de momento no, que ya veremos ............. pero se que vale el triple.
> 
> ...



Romanillo dixit. Se te ve el plumero.


----------



## OBDC (20 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Para nada. Si no me gustase leer opiniones contrarias a la mía estarías en ignorados.
> Lo que no entiendo es qué razón te mueve, constantemente, a trolear en un apartado determinado del foro.
> Puedo entender que entre alguien, aburrido, y gaste una broma para pasar el rato y crear polémica. Pero en tu caso me sorprender que lo haces de manera recurrente, invirtiendo tiempo y esfuerzo en tratar de rebatir, atacando directamente, a aquellos que, de manera seria, aportan.



Hombre, por el interés que despierta en ti y obviamente en los demás, es obvio que mis opiniones interesan y probablemente más que las de los demás, y sin duda en la tribu azteca mucho.
Por lo demás, si me ignoras como los demás, no me molesta para nada; me encantan los seguidores silenciosos. No vivo de los aplausos que generan ruido y compromisos. Tener plañideras en el entierro solo lo buscan pocos. 

Pero bueno, veo que ya te interesa notablemente mi vida y persona, vamos a centrarnos en el tema del hilo que para ser "amigos" existen otros hilos, esto va de inversiones, que por el momento vienen teniendo mejor comportamiento los latunes que el oro en los últimos tiempos, y mi opinión es que esto será tendencia en los próximos meses.

Como va el oro hoy? Que de esto va el hilo y no merece la pena distraerse con trols como OBDC, y es bueno hablar de cuando también cae, y saber e informar si va a ser tendencia o no tanto para los que tienen y puedan salir o los que no tienen (sufuciente) entrar.

Que opinas, es momento de comprar o salir corriendo?

Gracias por leerme.







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## L'omertá (20 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hombre, por el interés que despierta en ti y obviamente en los demás, es obvio que mis opiniones interesan y probablemente más que las de los demás, y sin duda en la tribu azteca mucho.
> Por lo demás, si me ignoras como los demás, no me molesta para nada; me encantan los seguidores silenciosos. No vivo de los aplausos que generan ruido y compromisos. Tener plañideras en el entierro solo lo buscan pocos.
> 
> Pero bueno, veo que ya te interesa notablemente mi vida y persona, vamos a centrarnos en el tema del hilo que para ser "amigos" existen otros hilos, esto va de inversiones, que por el momento vienen teniendo mejor comportamiento los latunes que el oro en los últimos tiempos, y mi opinión es que esto será tendencia en los próximos meses.
> ...



No, no. Insisto, por favor. Creo que los demás foreros que pasan por aquí estarán interesados en saber tus motivaciones. Creo que, durante unas horas, podemos dejar de lado el tema principal -pido disculpas por adelantado a quién pudiera molestar este diálogo-.


----------



## tristezadeclon (20 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No, no. Insisto, por favor. Creo que los demás foreros que pasan por aquí estarán interesados en saber tus motivaciones. Creo que, durante unas horas, podemos dejar de lado el tema principal -pido disculpas por adelantado a quién pudiera molestar este diálogo-.



lo siento, crees mal

los demás foreros lo tenemos en el ignore


----------



## Silver94 (20 Sep 2021)

Sea quien sea de quien habláis, parece que yo también le tengo en ignorados.


----------



## OBDC (20 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> No, no. Insisto, por favor. Creo que los demás foreros que pasan por aquí estarán interesados en saber tus motivaciones. Creo que, durante unas horas, podemos dejar de lado el tema principal -pido disculpas por adelantado a quién pudiera molestar este diálogo-.



Tu público me da la razón.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sdPrincBurb (20 Sep 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Sea quien sea de quien habláis, parece que yo también le tengo en ignorados.



Parece que yo también. Debe ser el notrabajo o cualquiera de sus variaciones.


----------



## Tolagu (20 Sep 2021)

Una pregunta, que ando perdido, ¿sabéis qué ha pasado con el hilo de las mineras?


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## jorlau (20 Sep 2021)

Este articulo es de 2010 pero como si fuera de esta semana







__





Manipulating Gold and Silver: A Criminal Naked Short Position that Could Wreck the Economy – Deep Capture






www.deepcapture.com


----------



## L'omertá (20 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Tu público me da la razón.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Bueno pero se que a mi público no le molestará que pueda preguntarte tus razones.
¿Lo haces por alguna forma de altruismo? ¿Consideras que la inversión en metales preciosos entraña algún riesgo por el cual tengas que sumirte en una cruzada personal, y atacar a los demás foreros que participan en el grupo con argumentos que desprenden bastante animadversión?
¿Te estafaron comprando metales y quieres evitar que alguien pueda caer en ese fallo?
¿Lo haces buscando que el inversor de metales que se acerca a conocer este mundillo se encauce a otros tipos de inversiones?


----------



## Mk3 (20 Sep 2021)

Hace años cuando salió Futurama me enganché a esa serie, el tal Bender de allí le gustaba la cerveza más que doblar, pero este de aquí la hierba que fuma le afecta, o lo que quiere es provocar. Por cierto, se le ve el plumero que aprovechar para recomendar en comprar tochos, el crédito está manando para comprar tochos y no los estamos aprovechando,


----------



## Somedus (20 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Parece que yo también. Debe ser el notrabajo o cualquiera de sus variaciones.



Supongo que será el OBDC. Ya que a Notrabajo y Romanillo no los tengo ignorados y no son ellos los que están hablando.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (20 Sep 2021)

Lo que empezó en Bretton Woods y la pandemia se estaría encargando de concluir


El 22 de julio de 1944 se llevaba a un acuerdo global en el que se establecían las bases globales de las políticas económicas dominantes hasta la década de los 70.




www.rankia.com


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (20 Sep 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Sea quien sea de quien habláis, parece que yo también le tengo en ignorados.



Idem de lienzo. Romanillo, No trabajo, y algún que otro espécimen, si te soy sincero, hasta me parecen de "la etnia".


----------



## OBDC (20 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Bueno pero se que a mi público no le molestará que pueda preguntarte tus razones.
> ¿Lo haces por alguna forma de altruismo? ¿Consideras que la inversión en metales preciosos entraña algún riesgo por el cual tengas que sumirte en una cruzada personal, y atacar a los demás foreros que participan en el grupo con argumentos que desprenden bastante animadversión?
> ¿Te estafaron comprando metales y quieres evitar que alguien pueda caer en ese fallo?
> ¿Lo haces buscando que el inversor de metales que se acerca a conocer este mundillo se encauce a otros tipos de inversiones?



Cuéntame que te pasa conmigo, pequeño saltamontes.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (20 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 1. Blackrock se desprende de todo el oro de su cartera. O eso dice que va a hacer para crear expectativas al respecto pues son las expectativas lo que mantiene en pie la ilusión monetaria.



Interesante y desconcertante. ¿A qué lo achacas?


----------



## mike69 (20 Sep 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Interesante y desconcertante. ¿A qué lo achacas?



Haz lo que yo diga no lo que yo haga.

No me creo nada.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (20 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Haz lo que yo diga no lo que yo haga.
> 
> No me creo nada.



¿No es al revés?


----------



## sebboh (20 Sep 2021)

Mk3 dijo:


> Hace años cuando salió Futurama me enganché a esa serie, el tal Bender de allí le gustaba la cerveza más que doblar, pero este de aquí la hierba que fuma le afecta, o lo que quiere es provocar. Por cierto, se le ve el plumero que aprovechar para recomendar en comprar tochos, el crédito está manando para comprar tochos y no los estamos aprovechando,



va a comision entonces


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Sep 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Interesante y desconcertante. ¿A qué lo achacas?



No especifican si es oro físico u oro papel.

Por otro lado, cuando un grupo tan grande hace un anuncio de esa magnitud, lo que busca es crear expectativas de mercado, en este caso para bajar los precios diciendo que lo vende todo y creo recordar que también compraba un par de "minas de Bitcoin".

Si lo anuncian es porque ya lo han hecho y con el anuncio buscan mover el mercado o bien, no tienen intención de vender nada pero quieren mover igualmente el mercado.

Yo creo que si han vendido ha sido oro papel no oro físico y lo más probable es que no vendan nada ya que en este momento el sistema está apuntalado con expectativas de mercado que no se van a cumplir (la inflación "temporal", los amagos de reducir la compra de activos, etc).

El humo final antes de que pierdan el control, en mi opinión. Expectativas irreales


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (20 Sep 2021)

@Spielzeug Si es papel lo que están vendiendo ya está todo explicado. Gracias.


----------



## barborico (21 Sep 2021)

Aprovecho el offtopic que habeis montado sobre ignores para quejarme de que spielzeug me haya metido en ignorados por trolear: Economía: - Bitcoin no sirve como patrón monetario mundial
(en la cita de abajo podeis leer el post original con insultos)
Supongo que ni se habrá enterado de que me he retractado claro, como me tiene en el ignore:


Tampoco es que suela trolear mucho, la verdad


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Sep 2021)

__





Schweiz liefert im August über 70 Tonnen Gold und 31 Tonnen Silber nach Indien


Die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung der Schweiz (EZV) verzeichnete den heute neu veröffentlichten Daten zufolge im August Importe von 236,0 Tonnen Gold, Silber und Münzen im Wert von ca. 4,3 Milliarden Franken. Demgegenüber beliefen sich die Exporte... - Veroeffentlicht am 21.09.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Registro de importaciones de oro y plata desde Suiza en Agosto:

Cómo todos los meses anteriores la principal fuente de importación son los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (entendemos que sus más de diez refinerías no dan a basto y necesitan refuerzos por parte de las refinerías Suiza para poder monetizar todo el oro en bruto que reciban).

En la plata, la principal fuente durante todos estos meses de año es Hong Kong. De la misma manera entiendo que las refinerías Chinas requieren refuerzo para poder procesar la plata en bruto que reciban)

En cuanto a las exportaciones, el principal receptor fue India con 70 toneladas seguido de China con casi veinte.

En el caso de la India, sólo consiguen contener la demanda de oro encerrando a la gente en casa por el "virus", en cuanto les sueltan la demanda explota (y hay que volver a encerrarlos) 




Más información y gráficos sobre el mercado del oro en India:





__





India’s gold market in August: imports hit five-month high as retail demand strengthened


Explore India's gold market last month - the domestic gold price, retail demand, import data and more! Post by Mukesh Kumar




www.gold.org







Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> @Spielzeug Si es papel lo que están vendiendo ya está todo explicado. Gracias.



Ya digo que no lo especifican... pero no creo que fuera oro físico.


----------



## angel220 (21 Sep 2021)

Ni de coña es oro físico, son los papelitos en corto que han de deshacerse antes de 1 enero 2022 si de verdad entra Basilea III en toda efectividad, si se quitan los papelitos en corto puede entre Basilea III, si no consiguen igual nos encontramos con otra moratoria o ampliación o tiempo de adecuación o etc para Londres, hasta que estén satisfechos o rescatados o sus balances les cuadren y aun les quedan para unos meses, el tiempo se agota pero cualquiera sabe igual el tiempo no corre de la misma forma para todos, lo veremos si hay caídas en el papel oro (olvidarse de comprar físico en esa caída a spot, que nadie venderá a esos precios) de un 3 o 4 u 5 seguidos en un par de días o semanas, a mi entender ese será el punto de inflexión o superarando resistencias y mantenerlos holgadamente hasta enero de 2022, ya se sera una cosa u la otra, pero bola de adivino no tengo, lo unico 1 enero de 2022
P.D. Hubo alguien que compro barriles físicos de petróleo a 16,9 dólares el año pasado? si ese mismo crudo que anda por los 70 dólares hoy


----------



## mike69 (21 Sep 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> ¿No es al revés?



La frase que se utiliza es esta:

Haz lo que yo diga, pero no lo que yo haga




Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (21 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> La frase que se utiliza es esta:
> 
> Haz lo que yo diga, pero no lo que yo haga
> 
> ...



Dijo el cura al monaguillo


----------



## IvanRios (21 Sep 2021)

La plandėmia no como el efecto o estrategia dentro una guerra comercial o económica de unos contra otros, sino como el resultado del pacto entre los grupos de poder mundiales en aras de implementar un nuevo orden (tiránico, y del que ya hemos empezado a 'disfrutar' desde el inicio de la farsa) y cuyo broche de 'oro' será un gobierno mundial.

Declaraciones del secretario general hoy mismo en la cumbre de la ONU:

*Necesitamos fortalecer la gobernanza global. Necesitamos enfocarnos en el futuro. Necesitamos renovar el contrato social.* Necesitamos asegurarnos de que las Naciones Unidas se adapten a una nueva era.

Gobernanza global: GOBIERNO MUNDIAL


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Declaraciones del secretario general hoy mismo en la cumbre de la ONU:
> 
> *Necesitamos fortalecer la gobernanza global. Necesitamos enfocarnos en el futuro. Necesitamos renovar el contrato social.* Necesitamos asegurarnos de que las Naciones Unidas se adapten a una nueva era.
> 
> Gobernanza global: GOBIERNO MUNDIAL



No será que la gobernanza global lograda con el dólar y sus instituciones asociados (ONU incluida) está herida de muerte por una guerra híbrida no declarada que usa "motivos sanitarios" como escusa para realizar una guerra económica contra los emisores del dólar y sus aliados?

Se les ve más desesperados por la situación actual que felices de estar a punto de lograr el objetivo que comentas...


----------



## IvanRios (21 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No será que la gobernanza global lograda con el dólar y sus instituciones asociados (ONU incluida) está herida de muerte por una guerra híbrida no declarada que usa "motivos sanitarios" como escusa para realizar una guerra económica contra los emisores del dólar y sus aliados?
> 
> Se les ve más desesperados por la situación actual que felices de estar a punto de lograr el objetivo que comentas...



Tal como lo veo, la guerra (pandèmia) no sería la guerra de un país o bloque contra otro sino una guerra declarada a la misma humanidad, por ser esta insostenible en base a su crecimiento exponencial y en base a la escasez de recursos de todo tipo (cambio climático en el lenguaje que utilizan). Desde este punto de vista, el virus sería el propio ser humano, y a por él van y están yendo desde el inicio de la farsa.

Y estarían desesperados porque nos dirigimos hacia un colapso civilizatorio (además del econòmico), y de ahí la pandèmia y todo lo que nos tienen preparado.

Iremos viendo y comentando sobre las respectivas hipótesis.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Tal como lo veo, la guerra (pandèmia) no sería la guerra de un país o bloque contra otro sino una guerra declarada a la misma humanidad, por ser esta insostenible en base a su crecimiento exponencial y en base a la escasez de recursos de todo tipo (cambio climático en el lenguaje que utilizan). Desde este punto de vista, el virus sería el propio ser humano, y a por él van y están yendo desde el inicio de la farsa.
> 
> Y estarían desesperados porque nos dirigimos hacia un colapso civilizatorio (además del econòmico), y de ahí la pandèmia y todo lo que nos tienen preparado.
> 
> Iremos viendo y comentando sobre las respectivas hipótesis.



No me cuadra mucho lo del plan para despoblar teniendo en cuenta que China acaba de aprobarc un plan para aumentar su población...

En mi opinión, viene un colapso sanitario similar al de marzo 2020 por los mismos motivos: escasez generalizada de medicamentos. Cosas de las cadenas de suministro que controla China... Empiezan a faltar medicamentos antitromboticos y antipsicoticos.

No estoy a favor de la vacunación actual, de hecho estoy en contra de las vacunas en general pero creo que la sobremortalidad que está por venir producto de la falta de medicamentos, va a ser atribuida (en internet) a "las vacunas con las que los diferentes gobiernos están intentando acabar con su población". Las vacunas también mataran gente por sus efectos secundarios pero la mayoría lo hará por falta de medicamentos y esas muertes serán atribuidas a un plan genocida para que la gente se revele y dejé el territorio ingobernable.

Este será uno de los frentes, el sanitario, pero va a ir acompañado simultáneamente de otros ataques en otros frentes (monetario, cadena de pagos, ofensiva diplomática, bloqueo de suministros, escasez energética, ciberataques...). Creo que lo notaremos estas navidades...

El objetivo de la guerra de IV generación es dejar ingobernable el territorio enemigo y creo que es lo que van a intentar. La vacunación se va a volver en su contra ya que va a levantar la ira de las poblaciones afectadas por la escasez de medicamentos y el resto de ataques simultáneos en el resto de frentes.









France medicine shortage: Which products are affected and why?


Certain commonly used medicines have been growing more scarce for the past decade, and some experts suggest that the shortages could be down to pharmaceutical company tactics




www.connexionfrance.com





El artículo sobre la escasez de medicamentos es de Francia pero seguro que la situación fue similar en todo occidente.

Iremos viendo...


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2021)

Cava bastante optimista con la situación

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Tal como lo veo, la guerra (pandèmia) no sería la guerra de un país o bloque contra otro sino una guerra declarada a la misma humanidad, por ser esta insostenible en base a su crecimiento exponencial y en base a la escasez de recursos de todo tipo (cambio climático en el lenguaje que utilizan). Desde este punto de vista, el virus sería el propio ser humano, y a por él van y están yendo desde el inicio de la farsa.
> 
> Y estarían desesperados porque nos dirigimos hacia un colapso civilizatorio (además del econòmico), y de ahí la pandèmia y todo lo que nos tienen preparado.
> 
> Iremos viendo y comentando sobre las respectivas hipótesis.



Pues paradojicamente en este mismo floro se está contribuyendo a esa "guerra" contra la natalidad dado que los jilos contra casarse y tener hijos son innumerables... Por parte de Peña que se dice antigobiernos, magufos y antivacunas además para despistar...


----------



## Muttley (22 Sep 2021)

Buenas tardes,

Primera incursión del canal en la numismática pura,
Una de las monedas más deseadas de la historia española 
Los 8 reales del Ingenio de Segovia.
400 años de moneda. A ver si os gusta. Acojonante en mano.


----------



## Orooo (22 Sep 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Primera incursión del canal en la numismática pura,
> Una de las monedas más deseadas de la historia española
> ...




Ese video tendria que estar en xvideos.
Te van a cerrar el canal por subir porno a youtube.


----------



## Pintxen (22 Sep 2021)

Yo tampoco creo en ese rollo de la "plandemia" y de que con las vacunas quieren eliminar a la población mundial. Da pena oír al trasnochado del Miguel Bosé diciendo lo que a mi parecer son una sarta de bobadas. Qué mierda es eso de que con la vacuna te meten un chip para controlarte? Yo las dos veces que he ido a que me pongan la vacuna he visto cómo la enfermera cogía de un vial en el que hay seis dosis una de ellas para chutármela a mí. Me pregunto cómo hace para coger con la aguja uno de los chips y dejar los otros cinco en el vial. Además ya tenemos ese "chip" lo pagamos de nuestro bolsillo, nos encargamos de que esté siempre con batería, si se estropea corriendo a por otro, hasta le compramos una funda de silicona... se llama teléfono móvil!!!
Yo soy el primero que creo que en este planeta hay demasiada población y que si todos tuvieran el nivel de consumo que tenemos nosotros harían falta diez Tierras. Pero de ahí a pensar que hay media docena de ancianos con monóculo y chistera sentados en una mesa con una copa y un puro planeando eliminarlos a todos no me cuadra.
Yo creo que se está concentrando el poder en unas pocas corporaciones y el resto del planeta va a ser cada vez más pobre, hemos llegado al "peak confort". Les da igual si somos mucho o pocos, nos dejarán morir de hambre y punto. En el siglo XVII sabías que el rey estaba en el castillo y el obispo en la catedral, te juntabas el suficiente número de gente los enganchadas y a la guillotina, pero ahora si a cualquiera de nosotros nos pidieran que diésemos el nombre de los que manejan el cotarro y dónde viven no podríamos. No tenemos ni idea.


----------



## brigante 88 (22 Sep 2021)

Magnifico video @Mutley, te agradezco que nos culturices sobre las diferentes formas de acuñación y como se llevo a cabo el proceso en el Real Ingenio de Segovia.
Por cierto... diría que esa pieza de 8 Reales1586 perteneció a mi colección.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (23 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> La frase que se utiliza es esta:
> 
> Haz lo que yo diga, pero no lo que yo haga
> 
> ...



Pues tienes razón, no sé en qué estaría yo pensando, que diría aquel...


----------



## Jotac (23 Sep 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo en ese rollo de la "plandemia" y de que con las vacunas quieren eliminar a la población mundial. Da pena oír al trasnochado del Miguel Bosé diciendo lo que a mi parecer son una sarta de bobadas. Qué mierda es eso de que con la vacuna te meten un chip para controlarte? Yo las dos veces que he ido a que me pongan la vacuna he visto cómo la enfermera cogía de un vial en el que hay seis dosis una de ellas para chutármela a mí. Me pregunto cómo hace para coger con la aguja uno de los chips y dejar los otros cinco en el vial. Además ya tenemos ese "chip" lo pagamos de nuestro bolsillo, nos encargamos de que esté siempre con batería, si se estropea corriendo a por otro, hasta le compramos una funda de silicona... se llama teléfono móvil!!!
> Yo soy el primero que creo que en este planeta hay demasiada población y que si todos tuvieran el nivel de consumo que tenemos nosotros harían falta diez Tierras. Pero de ahí a pensar que hay media docena de ancianos con monóculo y chistera sentados en una mesa con una copa y un puro planeando eliminarlos a todos no me cuadra.
> Yo creo que se está concentrando el poder en unas pocas corporaciones y el resto del planeta va a ser cada vez más pobre, hemos llegado al "peak confort". Les da igual si somos mucho o pocos, nos dejarán morir de hambre y punto. En el siglo XVII sabías que el rey estaba en el castillo y el obispo en la catedral, te juntabas el suficiente número de gente los enganchadas y a la guillotina, pero ahora si a cualquiera de nosotros nos pidieran que diésemos el nombre de los que manejan el cotarro y dónde viven no podríamos. No tenemos ni idea.



Desconozco el objetivo, pero los hechos son: todos más pobres (excepto unos pocos), censura (conocida por unos, negada o desconocida por otros) y restricción de libertades fundamentales. Cuando hay censura a mi personalmente me hace sospechar de las intenciones, porque esto ya no se trata de un asunto de salud. A partir de ahí, cada cual que haga y opine lo que considere...


----------



## IvanRios (23 Sep 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Desconozco el objetivo, pero los hechos son: todos más pobres (excepto unos pocos), censura (conocida por unos, negada o desconocida por otros) y restricción de libertades fundamentales. Cuando hay censura a mi personalmente me hace sospechar de las intenciones, porque esto ya no se trata de un asunto de salud. A partir de ahí, cada cual que haga y opine lo que considere...



El objetivo es el que comentas, eliminar las libertades y los derechos fundamentales, implementar un sistema dictatorial mundial de ultra control y destruir la capacidad de consumo de los países desarrollados (por ser esta inviable en base a los recursos disponibles, energéticos y de todo tipo); y lo harán, como comentas, empobreciendo a la población o lo que es lo mismo, destruyendo la clase media. Y en todo ello están, y la actual escasez de materiales es la punta del iceberg de lo que nos tienen preparado.

Y por supuesto, todo este circo nada tiene que ver con cuestiones sanitarias siendo la pandemia la excusa necesaria (y planificada) para derribar el sistema. E igualmente, la vacunación masiva mundial nada tiene que ver con proteger a nadie de ningún virus ni por tanto tiene que ver con cuestiones de salud.

Y como bien dices, que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## estupeharto (23 Sep 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo en ese rollo de la "plandemia" y de que con las vacunas quieren eliminar a la población mundial. Da pena oír al trasnochado del Miguel Bosé diciendo lo que a mi parecer son una sarta de bobadas. Qué mierda es eso de que con la vacuna te meten un chip para controlarte? Yo las dos veces que he ido a que me pongan la vacuna he visto cómo la enfermera cogía de un vial en el que hay seis dosis una de ellas para chutármela a mí. Me pregunto cómo hace para coger con la aguja uno de los chips y dejar los otros cinco en el vial. Además ya tenemos ese "chip" lo pagamos de nuestro bolsillo, nos encargamos de que esté siempre con batería, si se estropea corriendo a por otro, hasta le compramos una funda de silicona... se llama teléfono móvil!!!
> Yo soy el primero que creo que en este planeta hay demasiada población y que si todos tuvieran el nivel de consumo que tenemos nosotros harían falta diez Tierras. Pero de ahí a pensar que hay media docena de ancianos con monóculo y chistera sentados en una mesa con una copa y un puro planeando eliminarlos a todos no me cuadra.
> Yo creo que se está concentrando el poder en unas pocas corporaciones y el resto del planeta va a ser cada vez más pobre, hemos llegado al "peak confort". Les da igual si somos mucho o pocos, nos dejarán morir de hambre y punto. En el siglo XVII sabías que el rey estaba en el castillo y el obispo en la catedral, te juntabas el suficiente número de gente los enganchadas y a la guillotina, pero ahora si a cualquiera de nosotros nos pidieran que diésemos el nombre de los que manejan el cotarro y dónde viven no podríamos. No tenemos ni idea.



Porque alguien haya dicho que tiene un chip no cambia lo que tiene o no tiene, sus beneficios o perjuicios.
Cuidado con no informarse bien y pensar que como no tiene un chip, ya todo lo que pregonan los que tienen el poder es verdad y bueno para los jodidos de siempre de a pie.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Sep 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (23 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Últimos cartuchos para salvar el sistema monetario basado en el dólar:
> 
> __
> 
> 1. Blackrock se desprende de todo el oro de su cartera. O eso dice que va a hacer para crear expectativas al respecto pues son las expectativas lo que mantiene en pie la ilusión monetaria.



Ojo clínico el de esta peña. Esta noticia es de esta mañana:



> *Esta es la exposición de BlackRock y otras gestoras a Evergrande*
> Las gestoras Ashmore y BlackRock y los bancos UBS y HSBC acumulan una exposición total de 1.312 millones de dólares (1.118 millones de euros) en bonos del promotor inmobiliario China Evergrande Group, sobre cuyo posible 'default' se lleva especulando varias semanas.
> 
> En segundo lugar se sitúa el gestor de fondos de inversión *BlackRock*, que mantenía según los últimos datos disponibles un total de 397 millones (338,5 millones de euros) de deuda de Evergrande.



A ver si es que se han tenido que desprender del oro para provisionar las pérdidas de Chun-Li el Pocero? Qué banda de payasos.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Sep 2021)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Ojo clínico el de esta peña. Esta noticia es de esta mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> A ver si es que se han tenido que desprender del oro para provisionar las pérdidas de Chun-Li el Pocero? Qué banda de payasos.



La exposición de Blackrock a Evergrande no supone le supone mayor problema. El problema viene de que su caída arrastre a otros inversores más pequeños, y estos a su vez a otros más grandes. El problema es el efecto dominó que pueda crear que obligará (de nuevo) a usar la impresora en cantidades que superen en cantidad a los ya históricos estímulos monetarios "covid".

También el problema viene de que si pincha la burbuja inmobiliaria China y hay problemas en las bolsas, millones de chinos van a tener una única salida para proteger sus ahorros que va a disparar la demanda de oro.

Y en India, como ya he comentado, sólo pueden contener la demanda récord de oro encerrando a su población por "medidas sanitarias" por nuevas cepas descubiertas allí. Un 28% de los urbanitas indios piensa comprar oro en los próximos tres meses. Es previsible que en la población rural este porcentaje sea bastante mayor:









YouGov: Living Consumer Intelligence, Discover What Your Customers Are Thinking


YouGov is an international research, data and analytics group, providing highest quality brand tracking, brand health analysis, audience profiling, audience intelligence, and market research.




in.yougov.com


----------



## dmb001 (23 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Cada vez que Cava sube un video el oro da un latigazo para abajo... Este tío es gafe


----------



## Atolladero (23 Sep 2021)

Hoy al oro le están zurrando de lo lindo, la plata aguanta mejor: La presión sigue aumentando en la caldera, el día que pete....me alegraré como la mayoría de vosotros.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Sep 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (23 Sep 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Muy buen vídeo. Gracias. Pero me sorprende que recomiende invertir en ETFs de oro, cuando no deja de ser oro papel y estamos hablando de que podemos encontrarnos en un escenario en que el oro papel baje mucho su valor frente al oro físico después de Basilea III. Claro, él trabaja para un broker y tiene que vender su producto, pero este tema me deja confundido. ¿Es igual de seguro invertir en oro físico que en oro papel? ¿Entonces qué hacemos todos como tontos acumulando onzas cuando podemos tenerlo en una cuenta de valores sin riesgo de que te lo roben?


----------



## saa12121 (23 Sep 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Muy buen vídeo. Gracias. Pero me sorprende que recomiende invertir en ETFs de oro, cuando no deja de ser oro papel y estamos hablando de que podemos encontrarnos en un escenario en que el oro papel baje mucho su valor frente al oro físico después de Basilea III. Claro, él trabaja para un broker y tiene que vender su producto, pero este tema me deja confundido. ¿Es igual de seguro invertir en oro físico que en oro papel? ¿Entonces qué hacemos todos como tontos acumulando onzas cuando podemos tenerlo en una cuenta de valores sin riesgo de que te lo roben?



No todos los ETF son lo mismo. Lo mejor siempre será sostener tu inversión, pero hay ETFs respaldados en físico que teóricamente cumplen.

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (23 Sep 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> No todos los ETF son lo mismo. Lo mejor siempre será sostener tu inversión, pero hay ETFs respaldados en físico que teóricamente cumplen.
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Si, teóricamente cumplen. ¿Y quién controla eso?


----------



## L'omertá (23 Sep 2021)

Había unos artículos muy buenos de un inversor en oro suizo pero no recuerdo quién. El tío gestiona una bóveda privada, si sirve de señas.


----------



## Orooo (23 Sep 2021)

Me he metido en esta zona a bucear miles de veces. Me muero 











Hallan 53 monedas de oro de los siglos IV y V en el fondo marino del Portitxol de Xàbia


Dos aficionados al buceo las encontraron en perfecto estado de conservación y los arqueólogos confirman que se trata de «uno de los mayores conjuntos de monedas romanas




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## sdPrincBurb (23 Sep 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Había unos artículos muy buenos de un inversor en oro suizo pero no recuerdo quién. El tío gestiona una bóveda privada, si sirve de señas.



No sera Egon Von Greyerz?


----------



## L'omertá (24 Sep 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No sera Egon Von Greyerz?



Ese! Gracias, compañero!


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (24 Sep 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Me he metido en esta zona a bucear miles de veces. Me muero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo raro es que no se hubiera encontrado antes. Esa zona (hasta La Granadella) es "Top" en temas de buceo.


----------



## Atolladero (24 Sep 2021)

Alguien puede explicarme qué es un bullion ¿Tenemos equivlencia en español? ¿Por qué aparece este término por todas partes? A mí me da grima.


----------



## Errete (24 Sep 2021)

Los paneles solares más eficientes del mundo están hechos de cobre


Estos paneles solares que utilizan cobre como conductor en lugar de la plata han demostrado ser más económicos, sostenibles y mucho más eficientes que los actuales




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## frankie83 (24 Sep 2021)

Atolladero dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme qué es un bullion ¿Tenemos equivlencia en español? ¿Por qué aparece este término por todas partes? A mí me da grima.



se denomina generalmente bullion al metal que pagas aproximadamente a su precio, sin premium derivante de apreciaciones numismáticas.

Según entiendo:
- En moneda histórica, solo se puede encontrar en años comunes y en calidades modestas. No debería llevar sobreprecio (más allá del IVA en plata), en monedas circuladas (paquillos, 5ptas, en plata, alfonsinas/isabelinas/soberanos/20ff/krugerrand en oro)
- En moneda nueva tendrás un pequeño sobreprecio (ganancia fabricante/dealer, diseño, novedad, belleza del motivo etc)

Saludos


----------



## Erzam (24 Sep 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Me he metido en esta zona a bucear miles de veces. Me muero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también llevo buceando alli más de 20 años. Y solo he pisto peces.


----------



## Orooo (24 Sep 2021)

Erzam dijo:


> Yo también llevo buceando alli más de 20 años. Y solo he pisto peces.



Si al parecer han sido dos domingueros haciendo snorkel en bañador en 6 metros de agua, en el portixol.


----------



## Atolladero (24 Sep 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> se denomina generalmente bullion al metal que pagas aproximadamente a su precio, sin premium derivante de apreciaciones numismáticas.
> 
> Según entiendo:
> - En moneda histórica, solo se puede encontrar en años comunes y en calidades modestas. No debería llevar sobreprecio (más allá del IVA en plata), en monedas circuladas (paquillos, 5ptas, en plata, alfonsinas/isabelinas/soberanos/20ff/krugerrand en oro)
> ...



Gracias, entiendo que son monedas sin valor numimástico. De todas maneras otro anglicismo del que abusan.

Saludos


----------



## Jotac (24 Sep 2021)

Atolladero dijo:


> Hoy al oro le están zurrando de lo lindo, la plata aguanta mejor: La presión sigue aumentando en la caldera, el día que pete....me alegraré como la mayoría de vosotros.



Nos vamos a quedar todos momias como Mike Maloney


----------



## davitin (24 Sep 2021)

Buenas, hace tiempo que no escribo en este hilo.

En febrero compré unas onzas de plata debido al fomo que hubo y tal....hoy me ha dado por mirar los precios de las onzas en la página donde compré la otra vez y resulta que ahora están a 23 euros (en febrero compré a 31)....la.pregunta es....que ha pasao?


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Sep 2021)

Otra vez lo vuelven a tirar una hora antes de abrir la bolsa. Estoy hasta los huevos. Llevamos así un año todos los putos viernes. Debo ser masoquista, cojones. Las putas mineras, joder. 

Pues ahora por mis cojones que no vendo aunque cierren todas, mecago en todo...ya.

Ya no lo miro más hasta enero, me voy al País Vasco a comer txuletón.


----------



## FranMen (24 Sep 2021)

Cuando te digan compra vende y cuando te digan vende compra


----------



## davitin (24 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Cuando te digan compra vende y cuando te digan vende compra



Yo creo que ahora está bien para comprar, voy a retomar mi plan de comprar unas pocas onzas cada mes.

Cuál es la estimación? Seguirá bajando en el corto-medio plazo?


----------



## IvanRios (24 Sep 2021)

A la fraudulenta forma de cotizar los metales no le queda mucho (aparte de la manipulación, Basilea, etc). Y es que en el 'nuevo sistema' se van a tener muy muy en cuenta cuestiones que hasta la fecha no contaban, como la escasez del material y la contaminación producida en el proceso, y cuando ello ocurra, el precio actual va a ser un chiste.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (24 Sep 2021)

quiero_una_hipoteca dijo:


> Lo raro es que no se hubiera encontrado antes. Esa zona (hasta La Granadella) es "Top" en temas de buceo.



No putees al compañero....


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (24 Sep 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Si al parecer han sido dos domingueros haciendo snorkel en bañador en 6 metros de agua, en el portixol.



pa'ahogarlos


----------



## Erzam (24 Sep 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Si al parecer han sido dos domingueros haciendo snorkel en bañador en 6 metros de agua, en el portixol.



Que desgrasiao soy...


----------



## Pintxen (24 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Buenas, hace tiempo que no escribo en este hilo.
> 
> En febrero compré unas onzas de plata debido al fomo que hubo y tal....hoy me ha dado por mirar los precios de las onzas en la página donde compré la otra vez y resulta que ahora están a 23 euros (en febrero compré a 31)....la.pregunta es....que ha pasao?



Pues ha pasado que el precio oscila. Resulta que tú has comprado en un momento en el que la plata estaba más cara que ahora, o mejor dicho, hacían falta más euros para comprar una onza. La buena noticia es que llegará un día en el que valdrá más. Lo difícil es acertar en lo que se llama el timing, es decir, cuando va a subir para comprar y cando va a bajar para vender, aunque yo creo que los MP no son para eso, son más bien una reserva de valor a largo plazo. No le des más vueltas y vuelve a pillar más onzas, eso sí, como han dicho los compañeros de este hilo por activa y por pasiva siempre con dinero que no vas a necesitar. Si compras ahora la misma cantidad que entonces te encontrarás que todas las monedas te habrán cortado 27 € de media, que no está mal.


----------



## Pintxen (24 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 785800



Realmente así debería ser. Si te encuentras 800 monedas solo deberías entregar al patrimonio común un porcentaje que luego iría a algún museo. Qué lógica tiene que hayan 800 monedas de oro en el almacén de un museo?


----------



## davitin (24 Sep 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Pues ha pasado que el precio oscila. Resulta que tú has comprado en un momento en el que la plata estaba más cara que ahora, o mejor dicho, hacían falta más euros para comprar una onza. La buena noticia es que llegará un día en el que valdrá más. Lo difícil es acertar en lo que se llama el timing, es decir, cuando va a subir para comprar y cando va a bajar para vender, aunque yo creo que los MP no son para eso, son más bien una reserva de valor a largo plazo. No le des más vueltas y vuelve a pillar más onzas, eso sí, como han dicho los compañeros de este hilo por activa y por pasiva siempre con dinero que no vas a necesitar. Si compras ahora la misma cantidad que entonces te encontrarás que todas las monedas te habrán cortado 27 € de media, que no está mal.



Yo pienso igual, osea esto no es para comprar y vender como si fuesen acciones ni tampoco son para comprar bienes directamente con ellas...los metales son más bien por si la moneda de curso legal pierde mucho valor por algún motivo (crisis económicas, guerras, etc).

Otra cosa distinta sería si llegase a tener un valor en papelitos disparatado, por ejemplo que una onza llegase a valer 1000 euros, entonces si sería buen negocio vender al menos una parte para disfrutar de buena liquidez.


----------



## Daviot (24 Sep 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Yo creo que ahora está bien para comprar, voy a retomar mi plan de comprar unas pocas onzas cada mes.
> 
> Cuál es la estimación? Seguirá bajando en el corto-medio plazo?



Difícil saberlo con seguridad, pudiera bajar un poco más pero por lo general el precio suele estar bastante manipulado por fuerzas oscuras.

Se suponía que tanto el oro y la plata protegen de la inflación que es lo que parece que están buscando desde la FED estadounidense dándole a la manivela de imprimir dinero a todo tren. Además de todo eso la plata tiene un componente industrial bastante elevado y se espera que haya mucha demanda tanto para paneles solares como para redes 5G y vehículos eléctricos.

A todo esto se añade que siempre ha estado muy infravalorada en precio.


De momento lo único que tenemos es al análisis técnico para ver por donde se mueve.

Resumiendo, venimos de un inicio de subida que empezó en marzo de 2020 después de que el precio cayera muy fuerte a raíz de la pandemia.

La subida no ha podido superar la resistencia de los 30 dólares en ninguno de los 3 máximos que hizo y ahora le toca morder el polvo por un tiempo hasta que se recomponga y consiga salir del canal bajista en el que está. 

Grafico en dólares del precio de la plata.


----------



## CacaodeCaracas (24 Sep 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Me he metido en esta zona a bucear miles de veces. Me muero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando leí la noticia me pareció todo muy estraño. Me sorprendió mucho que, según se dice, después de unos mil quinientos años dentro del mar no estuvieran llenas de marcas de caracoles, lapas o algas y se vean tan límpias. Puede ser que estuvieran encerradas o tapadas por arena a salvo pero precisamente la zona es de piedra y no de arena. Y que estén tan bien conservadas y se puedan leer sin haber sufrido golpes de las piedras después de más de un milenio de tempestades... Y que los protagonistas de la noticia sean precisamente cuñados 

Por el estado de conservación me parecería más normal que se las hubieran encontrado en tierra y no en el mar. Y la notícia tampoco comenta que haya estado limpiadas por parte del museo... Si no es que unas monedas tapaban a las otras y solo muestran las mejores.

En cualquier caso es la notícia típica de cada verano: en que unos turistas se encuentran algún resto arqueológico...


Erzam dijo:


> Yo también llevo buceando alli más de 20 años. Y solo he pisto peces.


----------



## jkaza (25 Sep 2021)

En la caída de marzo del año pasado cuando todo el mundo quería comprar plata física pero no había, alguien recuerda el precio que se pagaba en las tiendas por la compra de plata? Cuál era el premium?


----------



## Daviot (25 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> En la caída de marzo del año pasado cuando todo el mundo quería comprar plata física pero no había, alguien recuerda el precio que se pagaba en las tiendas por la compra de plata? Cuál era el premium?



Veamos, veamos que tenemos por aquí. Pues el 17 de marzo de 2020 teníamos Kookaburras a 16,01 euros y guineas de plata a 15,96. Eso sí, solo estuvieron a este precio uno o dos días, después se arrepintieron de dejarlas tan baratas.


----------



## jkaza (25 Sep 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Veamos, veamos que tenemos por aquí. Pues el 17 de marzo de 2020 teníamos Kookaburras a 16,01 euros y guineas de plata a 15,96. Eso sí, solo estuvieron a este precio uno o dos días, después se arrepintieron de dejarlas tan baratas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 786478



Menudo chollo, en todas las tiendas fue así y ninguna subió el premium por las nubes?


----------



## Daviot (25 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Menudo chollo, en todas las tiendas fue así y ninguna subió el premium por las nubes?



No en muy pocas se podía encontrar algo parecido a lo que tenía goldsilver.be , pero ya digo que sólo por un par de días o tres, después volvieron a subir los precios bastante.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Menudo chollo, en todas las tiendas fue así y ninguna subió el premium por las nubes?




yo estuve comprando durante dos o tres años lingotes de 1kg y granalla tambien medallas y cosas de ese tipo, incluso llegue a vender algo por el foro a varios foreros a spot, me salian un pelin por encima del spot del momento, compre entre los 420 el kg creo recordar a los 550 o 600 euros el kg, la mayoria sobre los 500 el kg algo arriba o algo abajo, en alemania me lo vendian sin problema a ese dinero.

Pienso que volvera pero vaya que si en vez de 500 son 600 pues tampoco se me va a dar demasiado, lo que llevo mas de un año diciendo y casi me arrancan a mordiscos la nuez es que no habia que comprar a 1000 eurazos y precios similares el kg que ya bajaria la cosa con el tiempo y al final parece que voy teniendo razon, @romanillo era de los que decian lo mismo y por eso le atacaban diciendo que el era yo y viceversa.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> yo estuve comprando durante dos o tres años lingotes de 1kg y granalla tambien medallas y cosas de ese tipo, incluso llegue a vender algo por el foro a varios foreros a spot, me salian un pelin por encima del spot del momento, compre entre los 420 el kg creo recordar a los 550 o 600 euros el kg, la mayoria sobre los 500 el kg algo arriba o algo abajo, en alemania me lo vendian sin problema a ese dinero.
> 
> Pienso que volvera pero vaya que si en vez de 500 son 600 pues tampoco se me va a dar demasiado, lo que llevo mas de un año diciendo y casi me arrancan a mordiscos la nuez es que no habia que comprar a 1000 eurazos y precios similares el kg que ya bajaria la cosa con el tiempo y al final parece que voy teniendo razon, @romanillo era de los que decian lo mismo y por eso le atacaban diciendo que el era yo y viceversa.



Es evidente que te has equivocado, cuando tenias que haber vendido a 1000 y no a 500 o 600 o 400 que no se te entiende cuando hablas coño


----------



## OBDC (25 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> yo estuve comprando durante dos o tres años lingotes de 1kg y granalla tambien medallas y cosas de ese tipo, incluso llegue a vender algo por el foro a varios foreros a spot, me salian un pelin por encima del spot del momento, compre entre los 420 el kg creo recordar a los 550 o 600 euros el kg, la mayoria sobre los 500 el kg algo arriba o algo abajo, en alemania me lo vendian sin problema a ese dinero.
> 
> Pienso que volvera pero vaya que si en vez de 500 son 600 pues tampoco se me va a dar demasiado, lo que llevo mas de un año diciendo y casi me arrancan a mordiscos la nuez es que no habia que comprar a 1000 eurazos y precios similares el kg que ya bajaria la cosa con el tiempo y al final parece que voy teniendo razon, @romanillo era de los que decian lo mismo y por eso le atacaban diciendo que el era yo y viceversa.



Hey, que tu eres yo y @romanillo también. Y a la inversa 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hey, que tu eres yo y @romanillo también. Y a la inversa
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto




Es verdad, tambien me han dicho a mi que soy tu y bastantes otros segun por donde escriba.

Por lo menos al romanillo lo conozco y a ti te suelo ver por aqui, pero otros no se ni de quien me estan hablando, a parte de que no me fijo en los nick salvo que ya sean de algun apartado que suela seguir como lo del oro y la plata que medio pueden sonarme.

Pero tengo una especie de deficit de atencion no me fijo en practicamente nada, llegue a pensar con incluso 5 o 6 años que era subnormal, con 13 ya me di cuenta que no era subnormal que simplemente por algun motivo se ve que me suda la polla todo y realmente es mi caracter, puedo decir que se caen abajo todos mis pisos por que haya 600 terremotos no es que me sude la polla del todo logicamente pero voy a dormir igual de bien, bueno seguramente no igual de bien pero que voy a dormir no es que me vayas a ver llorando ni nada de eso.......... digo bueno pues ya esta se han caido que le vamos a hacer...........

El caso es que con 13 me di cuenta que no era retrasado por un hecho en concreto, digo vamos a ver, no se como se llama ni dios, solo se el nombre de mi calle y casi de milagro, llevo 5 años jugando al futbol con 20 tios y la mitad o mas de la mitad no se ni como cojones se llaman.

Pero pilar, ana, maria, loli, carmen de tal esas no se me olvidan ............. claro estan muy buenas........... no soy subnormal simplemente que solo me quedo con lo que me interesa y lo demas mi cabeza lo desecha y pasaran 30 años y me seguire acordando de todos los nombres de las tias buenas que me he cruzado por mi vida y no recordare el nombre de tios ocn los que he jugado 10 años al futbol o lo que sea..............

Como algo me interese ya pueden pasar 30 años que no se me olvida, en ocasiones es mala tanta sudadez de polla pero que le vamos a hacer si estoy hecho asi.


----------



## IvanRios (26 Sep 2021)

*La materia prima se está acabando*

...se ha evidenciado que estas soluciones podrían provocar una reducción significativa de los recursos, infraestructuras y capacidades de los que dependen, ya que el rápido crecimiento de su demanda posiblemente superará la oferta existente, causando un aumento de los precios y un posible periodo de escasez.









La materia prima se está acabando: cómo reaccionan las grandes empresas


Un estudio internacional reveló que alrededor del 45% de la demanda de los plásticos (rPET) no se atenderá para 2025. Empresas como Apple, Tesla, Nestlé y Coca-Cola están invirtiendo desde ya para asegurar sus materias primas.




www.ambito.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Sep 2021)

En 2500 nos vemos......no de precio si no el año.....pasiensia Tt's 500 años no es na.....


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Sep 2021)

Los ciclos económicos. 2008 cambió el formato.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





y este










La crisis energética se extiende.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Sep 2021)

Pues yo mañana pido cita para ver una casa que es lo que no para de revalorizarse y he visto que unas que estaba siguiendo han tenido una buena caida, es casoplon de banco, no se si me aceptaran o no me aceptaran.

Puedo dar el 20% y ademas poner avales de otras propiedades pero no nomina, haber si quieren soltar lastre o no quieren........


----------



## Muttley (27 Sep 2021)

Goldman pronostica el oro a 2000…Goldman!


----------



## OBDC (27 Sep 2021)

Que cansinos que son con el pronositco del oro a no se cuanto y luego nunca se cumple.
Son peores que los bitcoñeros.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Que cansinos que son con el pronositco del oro a no se cuanto y luego nunca se cumple.
> Son peores que los bitcoñeros.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto




Entiendelos muchos tendran su negocio en eso y quieren ademas de que necesitan crear falsas espectativas para poder vender algo.


----------



## OBDC (27 Sep 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Entiendelos muchos tendran su negocio en eso y quieren ademas de que necesitan crear falsas espectativas para poder vender algo.



No me lo imaginaba.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## timi (27 Sep 2021)

Olvídense de Evergrande: China se enfrenta a una crisis energética que puede poner al mundo contra las cuerdas


Con todos los ojos puestos en el gigante inmobiliario Evergrande, otra crisis (esta con un impacto más global) podría estar empezando a asomar la cabeza en China. El 'gigante asiático' está sufriendo las primeras consecuencias de una crisis energética que comenzó azotando a Europa y que ahora se...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Sep 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Que cansinos que son con el pronositco del oro a no se cuanto y luego nunca se cumple.
> Son peores que los bitcoñeros.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Es para protejerh tu Patrimoniuh, Hulio.....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (27 Sep 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es para protejerh tu Patrimoniuh, Hulio.....



...................


----------



## IvanRios (27 Sep 2021)

timi dijo:


> Olvídense de Evergrande: China se enfrenta a una crisis energética que puede poner al mundo contra las cuerdas
> 
> 
> Con todos los ojos puestos en el gigante inmobiliario Evergrande, otra crisis (esta con un impacto más global) podría estar empezando a asomar la cabeza en China. El 'gigante asiático' está sufriendo las primeras consecuencias de una crisis energética que comenzó azotando a Europa y que ahora se...
> ...



Destrucción del tejido industrial, freno a las emisiones de CO2 (para las masas, o lo que es lo mismo, escasez de recursos energéticos y de todo tipo), escasez, racionamiento, desabastecimiento, inflación, destrucción de la clase media, destrucción del consumismo de masas, decrecimiento...es el nuevo escenario fruto del pacto de los grupos de poder en aras de implementar el nuevo orden (mundial). Agenda 2030.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Destrucción del tejido industrial, freno a las emisiones de CO2 (para las masas, o lo que es lo mismo, escasez de recursos energéticos y de todo tipo), escasez, racionamiento, desabastecimiento, inflación, destrucción de la clase media, destrucción del consumismo de masas, decrecimiento...es el nuevo escenario fruto del pacto de los grupos de poder en aras de implementar el nuevo orden (mundial). Agenda 2030.



Yo pensaba que la China comunista no iba a entrar al trapo (ni Rusia), ahora me pregunto, es real o es publicidad de cara a occidente para negarnos el pan y la sal y acaparar ellos todo lo que puedan.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2021)

Otra cosa que ando pensando es que los terrícolas de a pie seguiremos siempre con fiat, sea dólar, sea yuan digital y se reservará al oro para las transacciones de alto nivel (países, grandes empresas) Lo veo como algo así como la venta de grandes paquetes de acciones entre inversores “institucionales “ en este sentido, intentarán quitárnoslo y, en el mejor de los casos no aprovechar sus ventajas. Entre particulares su uso quedará restringido a operaciones en negro y de dudosa legalidad


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2021)

Ojito a los que recibís pedidos a través de FEDEX, pende de un hilo. En mi zona junto con DHL y UPS es un desastre.





FedEx Plays Game Of Chicken With Parcel Shippers' Budgets | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Lego. (27 Sep 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Destrucción del tejido industrial, freno a las emisiones de CO2 (para las masas, o lo que es lo mismo, escasez de recursos energéticos y de todo tipo), escasez, racionamiento, desabastecimiento, inflación, destrucción de la clase media, destrucción del consumismo de masas, decrecimiento...es el nuevo escenario fruto del pacto de los grupos de poder en aras de implementar el nuevo orden (mundial). Agenda 2030.



ya que lo mencionas...






Millions Of Chinese Residents Lose Power After Widespread, "Unexpected" Blackouts; Power Company Warns This Is "New Normal" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com







Y atentos a esto también.





__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## OBDC (27 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Otra cosa que ando pensando es que los terrícolas de a pie seguiremos siempre con fiat, sea dólar, sea yuan digital y se reservará al oro para las transacciones de alto nivel (países, grandes empresas) Lo veo como algo así como la venta de grandes paquetes de acciones entre inversores “institucionales “ en este sentido, intentarán quitárnoslo y, en el mejor de los casos no aprovechar sus ventajas. Entre particulares su uso quedará restringido a operaciones en negro y de dudosa legalidad



Incluso los Estados lo usan para operaciones de dudosa legalidad.....
La ventaja de la falta total de trazabilidad permite ser moneda de cambio en operaciones encubierta de desestabilizacion en zonas de conflicto para financiar armas a terroristas e incluso comprar gobiernos corruptos.
Si observas que estados compran oro, siempre son los que están metidos en algún fregado.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## mike69 (27 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Otra cosa que ando pensando es que los terrícolas de a pie seguiremos siempre con fiat, sea dólar, sea yuan digital y se reservará al oro para las transacciones de alto nivel (países, grandes empresas) Lo veo como algo así como la venta de grandes paquetes de acciones entre inversores “institucionales “ en este sentido, intentarán quitárnoslo y, en el mejor de los casos no aprovechar sus ventajas. Entre particulares su uso quedará restringido a operaciones en negro y de dudosa legalidad



Una cosa es que quieran y otra es que puedan. No se le pueden poner puertas al campo. 

El oro está muy repartido entre particulares y empresas en el mundo. 

Otra cosa es Hispañistán. Creo que calculan sobre un 1% de la población que tenga oro de inversión. Otra cosa es el oro de joyería.


----------



## Pintxen (27 Sep 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo apuesto mas por un 0,1%.



Yo opino igual. Yo no conozco a nadie en mi entorno que tenga oro y plata de inversión.


----------



## IvanRios (27 Sep 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo opino igual. Yo no conozco a nadie en mi entorno que tenga oro y plata de inversión.



Hay mucha gente que tiene oro, bastante diría, pero no en lingotes o monedas sino en joyería.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Una cosa es que quieran y otra es que puedan. No se le pueden poner puertas al campo.
> 
> El oro está muy repartido entre particulares y empresas en el mundo.
> 
> Otra cosa es Hispañistán. Creo que calculan sobre un 1% de la población que tenga oro de inversión. Otra cosa es el oro de joyería.



Sí, pero no darán facilidades, estoy pensando en la ley seca como ejemplo, claro que se producía y consumía alcohol pero no era lo mismo que libremente


----------



## Pintxen (27 Sep 2021)

Si esto fuese verdad la plata se llevaría un buen palo.


----------



## IvanRios (27 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo pensaba que la China comunista no iba a entrar al trapo (ni Rusia), ahora me pregunto, es real o es publicidad de cara a occidente para negarnos el pan y la sal y acaparar ellos todo lo que puedan.



Y tanto que real. Y es que no les queda otra, ni a nosotros tampoco. 

China es también agenda 2030, y al trapo vamos a entrar todos.


----------



## mike69 (27 Sep 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo opino igual. Yo no conozco a nadie en mi entorno que tenga oro y plata de inversión.



No es algo para ir comentándolo por ahí.


----------



## mike69 (27 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Sí, pero no darán facilidades, estoy pensando en la ley seca como ejemplo, claro que se producía y consumía alcohol pero no era lo mismo que libremente



El que es consciente hacia dónde vamos preferirá arriesgarse y tener más opciones.


----------



## Silver94 (27 Sep 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo opino igual. Yo no conozco a nadie en mi entorno que tenga oro y plata de inversión.



Nadie de mi entorno sabe que guardo oro y plata.


----------



## Razkin (27 Sep 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Nadie de mi entorno sabe que guardo oro y plata.



Solo lo sabe mi mujer, a la que pedí el permiso correspondiente. A cambio del permiso se queda con los pandas y mi me deja las filarmónicas.


----------



## dmb001 (28 Sep 2021)

Razkin dijo:


> Solo lo sabe mi mujer, a la que pedí el permiso correspondiente. A cambio del permiso se queda con los pandas y mi me deja las filarmónicas.



¿Tu mujer trabaja en Hacienda?


----------



## FranMen (28 Sep 2021)

Buscando sobre la paradoja de Gibson, es de 2010 pero es de rabiosa actualidad:




__





liberalismo.org: Todo un hombre de Estado: Una interpretación alternativa de la Paradoja de Gibson







liberalismo.org





Como me gusta la palabra atesorar para el oro. En épocas de crecimiento hay que invertir, en momentos como ahora que nada es verdaderamente rentable (las bolsas están artificialmente subiendo) hay que plegar velas para mejores tiempos y la forma de hacerlo es atesorando oro que no se estropea


----------



## IvanRios (28 Sep 2021)

*Por qué el objetivo es destruir el consumismo de masas o clase media*

Remitámonos al origen de todo, y es que según los dirigentes del mundo (que no las marionetas políticas televisivas, que tan solo son sus representantes), el planeta no aguanta el ritmo de producción y consumo mundiales, con el agravante de que los países en desarrollo pretenden consumir recursos energéticos y de todo tipo al mismo nivel que el mundo desarrollado (lo cual sería materialmente imposible), encaminándonos todo ello al colapso. Por tanto, el que era la base del sistema sobre el que nos habíamos asentado hasta la fecha, el consumismo de masas, pasa a ser ahora el problema, es decir, nuestro sistema de producción orientado al consumo de las masas.

El enemigo del planeta es ahora el consumismo o lo que es lo mismo, el estilo de vida occidental, así que los planes serían destruir lo que, valga la redundancia, estaría destruyendo al planeta, y de ahí la plandemia.

La rotura de la cadena de suministros globales sería pues una consecuencia (buscada) de la plandemia, consecuencia que nos llevaría a una escasez de productos (que es lo que se pretendería, entre otras cosas), lo cual a su vez provocaría una alta inflación que haría los productos existentes inaccesibles para la mayor parte de la población, destruyendo de este modo el consumismo, y aniquilando, finalmente, la clase media, la clase que, según la mafia mundial, está poniendo en riesgo al planeta.

Y de este modo arrasarían con el tejido productivo, con las pymes y las empresas que no tendrán 'cabida' en el nuevo paradigma y orden, agrupándose todo en grandes empresas las cuales terminarán asociadas, en un engendro público-privado, a los estados totalitarios, omnipotentes y omnipresentes, estados que mantendrán a los millones de personas expulsadas del sistema a base de susbisidios, pagas o cartillas de racionamiento (esquilmando para ello a toda la población), eliminando, como comentaba, la capacidad de consumo y llevando así a la población en general a la pobreza para poder salvar al planeta.

Eso sí, la culpa de todo lo que está pasando y pasará será del covid y del cambio climático.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Sep 2021)

A nivel de suministros destaco:

- En TM hay muchos videos de que el Gobierno useño está pagando a los agricultores para que destruyan sus cosechas. Si no la hacen pierden futrias subvenciones. Parece que es cierto pero hay que confirmarlo.









Agricultores de EEUU son forzados por el gobierno a destruir sus cultivos, con esto quieren crear …


Agricultores de EEUU son forzados por el gobierno a destruir sus cultivos, con esto quieren crear escasés de alimentos. Todo parte de la agenda del NOM 2030.




gloria.tv





- En UK ya hemos visto lo del combustible y supermercados vacíos. Parece que la situación va a tardar de normalizarse. LA primera Venezuela de Europa no ha sido Es-Pain, ha sido UK.... Ironías del estino









La escasez de gasolina lleva a una situación límite al Reino Unido


El Gobierno británico ha aplazado este lunes la movilización del Ejército en la llamada Operación Escalin para atajar la crisis de combustible, que ha dejado con los tanques vacíos a los automovilistas británicos. El plan fue diseñado hace dos años por el Ministerio de Defensa por si la entrada...




www.elperiodico.com





- En China, el gobierno chino está cortando la electricidad a polígonos industriales en teoría para reducir el consumo energético y acercarse a los limites CO2 comprometidos ( que absurdez).









China, la "fábrica del mundo", anuncia cortes en el suministro eléctrico- El Periódico de la Energía


Las autoridades de la meridional provincia de Cantón, conocida como “la fábrica del mundo“, han anunciado cortes de suministro eléctrico y han pedido a los ciudadanos y empresas que ahorren…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





Por cierto ¿ Creeis que tendremos paradas o cierres de actividad para consumir menos CO2? ¿ Para "salvar" el planeta?


- A nivel global, el tema del aumento de fletes, que se nos presentó como algo puntual, no tiene pinta de que se vaya a solucionar a corto plazo:









Advierten que aumento en flete marítimo genera sobrecostos a las agroexportaciones de Argentina por USD 2.500 millones


De acuerdo al análisis de la Bolsa rosariana, desde el inicio de la expansión del Covid-19, los precios de los fletes marítimos han estado expuestos a fuertes shocks de demanda que le imprimieron gran…




www.nuestromar.org





- En las empresas ya se está notando escasez de materias primas, plasticos y semiconductores:









La materia prima se está acabando: cómo reaccionan las grandes empresas


Un estudio internacional reveló que alrededor del 45% de la demanda de los plásticos (rPET) no se atenderá para 2025. Empresas como Apple, Tesla, Nestlé y Coca-Cola están invirtiendo desde ya para asegurar sus materias primas.




www.ambito.com













La escasez de suministros afecta ya a la producción del 37% de las industrias españolas


El Banco de España alerta que los cuellos de botella de materias primas y equipos intermedios amenazan con “lastrar” la recuperación de la economía




elpais.com













Lisa Su: "La escasez de chips continuará hasta mediados de 2022"


Lisa Su, CEO de AMD, reveló que la escasez de silicio y componentes se prolongará hasta, al menos, mediados del próximo año.




elchapuzasinformatico.com
















La falta de materias primas pone en jaque a empresas de Castellón


El retraso en el suministro de madera, tuberías de plástico, acero o chips demora obras y reformas. La industria de fritas y esmaltes advierte de falta de materiales y del coste de fletes que va al alza




www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com





Parece que es cierto. Se nos viene carestía y/o hambruna en breve.


Tiene mala pinta.

España ha "hecho los deberes" (80% de vacunados no es moco de pavo) y nos están dejando un poco tranquilos, pero es cuestión de tiempo, de poco tiempo, que todo esto afecte a la calle. Creo que aun no somos conscientes. No se trata solo de que suba la inflación, que también, sino que realmente puede haber una paralización de la actividad por falta de cosas básicas.

Pongo un ejemplo: Te falla el turbo del coche que necesitas para ir a trabajar y llevas el coche al mecánico. El mecánico te dice, que te pone en la lista de espera y que en tres meses con un poco de suerte le llega el turbo. Tu le dices que es urgente, que le pagas el doble... pero es lo que hay. Lista de espera y ajo y agua.

Como necesitas el coche sí o sí para conservar el trabajo buscas uno de segunda mano, pero hay poco y con precios disparatados (Cuba style)-

Hay que empezar a pensar en estas cosas y preparase. Yo creo que más que acumular unas latunes que nunca está de más, es importante acostumbrarse a vivir con los mínimo, sin necesidades prescindibles. Si puedes ir a currar en bici, pues siempre será más fácil arreglar una bici que un coche, si puede ir andando mejor que mejor.

A nivel de comida, creo que no llegaremos a desabastecimiento grave, tenemos una buena huerta, trigo, cárnicas... creo que podemos ser bastante autárquicos pero puede que durante algún tiempo falten productos. Pillad papel higiénico por si acaso.


Edito: Y si llega esa situación no suben los metales... tiro la toalla


----------



## FranMen (28 Sep 2021)

Pues mira lo que dicen por aquí:








Robert Kiyosaki pronostica un "gran colapso" de los mercados financieros en octubre y aconseja adquirir principalmente este activo


El autor del libro 'Padre rico, padre pobre' advierte que los precios del oro, la plata y bitcóin también podrían colapsar.




actualidad.rt.com




Para mí que va a ser como un Tsunami, primero se van a retirar las aguas: caída de todo (bolsa, cristos, MPs) para después inundarnos con la hiperinflación (incluyendo MPs)


----------



## mike69 (28 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Pues mira lo que dicen por aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con eso no destruyen todo el ahorro. 

Para reiniciar el Sistema dejando atrás el modelo petrodolar necesitan destruir todas las monedas fiat.

Primero hiperinflación luego deflación. 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (28 Sep 2021)

Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Pues mira lo que dicen por aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COÑO, tanto decir lo de será en octubre y mira.... Sera que nos lee?


----------



## FranMen (29 Sep 2021)

Último aviso. Pasamos a Defcon2.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Agarraos a las kalandras, ya estamos cerca
Soluciones: 
-subida de tipos: game over por quiebra. Sería la solución razonable. Empezar de 0, los que hayan hecho los deberes aguantarían el golpe 
-continuar con la impresión: jaque mate en 10 jugadas. Me temo que es lo que van a seguir haciendo. Son unos cobardes y no saben hacer otra cosa. Ruina para todos 
-subida de impuestos: no sirve para nada, lo intentan de manera subversiva pero por un lado es insuficiente, por otro se buscan formas de evadirlos y por otra no hay ni un duro para pagarlos
-por nuestra parte que hacer: lo primero aprender a gastar poco, ser lo más autosuficientes posible, acaparar en la medida que no se nos estropeen productos que podamos necesitar o que otros puedan necesitar y MPs que no se estropean


----------



## macalu (29 Sep 2021)

La Plata bajando un 3%, están estirando la cuerda


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Sep 2021)

Y no encuentra fondo. Desde junio ha perdido seis dolares por onza. Somos masoquistas.


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Sep 2021)

macalu dijo:


> La Plata bajando un 3%, están estirando la cuerda





Kovaliov dijo:


> Y no encuentra fondo. Desde junio ha perdido seis dolares por onza. Somos masoquistas.



Somos como las mujeres maltratadas (las verdaderas, no las falsas denunciadoras paguiteras) que nos cascan y siempre volvemos a por más. "Es que él no es así, solo pasa por un mal momento pero me quiere" . Como no se pare en estos niveles nos vamos a los 17€ y ya luego los 13€ del rumano igual y ya no serían tan descabellados. Pero que no se venga a colgar medallitas, que fallar más de un año en las predicciones no es ningún acierto


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Sep 2021)

Wszystko, co chcielibyście wiedzieć o złocie. Prezes NBP specjalnie dla czytelników DoRzeczy.pl!


Ile złota ma Narodowy Bank Polski i gdzie je przechowuje? Czy NBP planuje dalsze zakupy? – między innymi na te pytania odpowiada – specjalnie dla czytelników portalu DoRzeczy.pl – prezes Narodowego Banku Polskiego prof. Adam Glapiński.




dorzeczy.pl





Entrevista al presidente del banco central polaco: van a seguir comprando oro para diversificar el riesgo geopolítico y porque el oro es un anclaje en la confianza de la política monetaria.

___________

Mientras, en China, después de dejar caer al gigante inmobiliario Evergrande y sacudir las bolsas, el gobierno va a por las criptomonedas:









Chinese authorities say cryptocurrency-related businesses illegal, urge exit of cryptocurrency mining - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Deja así, como única alternativa de inversión para sus ciudadanos el oro.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (29 Sep 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Wszystko, co chcielibyście wiedzieć o złocie. Prezes NBP specjalnie dla czytelników DoRzeczy.pl!
> 
> 
> Ile złota ma Narodowy Bank Polski i gdzie je przechowuje? Czy NBP planuje dalsze zakupy? – między innymi na te pytania odpowiada – specjalnie dla czytelników portalu DoRzeczy.pl – prezes Narodowego Banku Polskiego prof. Adam Glapiński.
> ...



O confiesas ahora mismo que has tirado de google translator o me bajo a comprarme un sombrero y me hago una foto poniéndomelo y quitándomelo.


----------



## mike69 (29 Sep 2021)

¿Que opináis de la composición de una onza PMC para diversificar en metales preciosos de inversión? 

¿Es una buena proporción para protegerse de los achuchones que los de siempre le dan al mercado?






Home - Neptune GBX







neptuneglobal.com










Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Sep 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> O confiesas ahora mismo que has tirado de google translator o me bajo a comprarme un sombrero y me hago una foto poniéndomelo y quitándomelo.



No hablo polaco 

Alemán si, encontré el link a la entrevista en esta página que además resume el contenido de la entrevista:





__





Polen wird seine Goldreserven weiter ausbauen


Polen plant eine Erhöhung seiner Goldreserven, dies kündigte der Präsident der polnischen Nationalbank in einem Interview mit der polnischen Webseite DoRzeczy.pl an. Demnach erklärte Prof. Adam GlapiDski Gold sei der beste Bestandteil der Reserven... - Veroeffentlicht am 29.09.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Si veo el link original lo pongo por si alguien quiere tirar de Google traductor.


----------



## FranMen (29 Sep 2021)

Y las repos siguen subiendo: 1,4 billones


----------



## Pintxen (29 Sep 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> ¿Que opináis de la composición de una onza PMC para diversificar en metales preciosos de inversión?
> 
> ¿Es una buena proporción para protegerse de los achuchones que los de siempre le dan al mercado?
> 
> ...



A mí las aleaciones no me gustan, prefiero los 99,99. Si acaso oro circulado tipo soberano. Tampoco me convencen las de plata chapada en oro


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (29 Sep 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mí las aleaciones no me gustan, prefiero los 99,99. Si acaso oro circulado tipo soberano. Tampoco me convencen las de plata chapada en oro



No hay monedas de oro más falseadas que los soberanos.


----------



## Daviot (29 Sep 2021)

Importante revalorización del dólar frente al euro haciéndonos mucha pupa. Se cambia ahora a 1,159 dólares por euro cuando hace nada estaba a 1,18.

Lo más preocupante es que puede que no quede ahí la cosa y se revalorice más el dólar frente al euro ya que el gráfico parece mostrar la temida figura de hombro cabeza hombro.









El tipo de interés del bono de USA a 10 años también nos está dando para el pelo. A 1,47 % que se ha puesto hoy cuando en el año 2020 estaba a 0,65 %.








Resumiendo.


----------



## mike69 (29 Sep 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mí las aleaciones no me gustan, prefiero los 99,99. Si acaso oro circulado tipo soberano. Tampoco me convencen las de plata chapada en oro



No me refiero a adquirir esas monedas aleadas.

Me refiero a que esa proporción de metales es idónea para protegernos de los vaivenes del mercado.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Sep 2021)

Bueno, pues volvemos a estar en una encrucijada. Nadie dijo que esto fuera fácil. Una de las principales razones de estar en esto es que le da emoción a la vida. Sobre todo para los que somos jugadores natos.

La plata ha perdido el soporte lateral en el que llevaba un año y ya se sabe lo que ocurre después. Las noticias sobre la bolsa no pueden ser más bajistas. El tapering, evergrade, kyosaki... Todo indica que se avecina un octubre de esos, ya tú sabes...


Llevo toda la vida siendo un contrarian pero el mes de marzo del 2020 nos enseñó algo nuevo. Antes la bolsa se hundía y el oro subía y con él las mineras. Ahora se hunde la bolsa y detrás va el oro, la plata, el platino , las mineras, el bitcoin, las materias primas, la inmobiliaria y su puta madre. Esto va contra el sentido común, la naturaleza, la física, las matemáticas y todo lo conocido, pero más aberrante es lo de los intereses negativos y ya se vio.

Estamos en una nueva era, en un universo paralelo donde no rige nada conocido y no nos valen las opiniones de nadie, pero como yo sé que en este foro se reunen los espíritus más esclarecidos del planeta, o al menos de los que se expresan en cristiano, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión a corto plazo. No me habléis de lo que ocurrirá a largo, que eso ya lo tenemos claro y yo estoy entrando en una edad que no me da garantías de verlo. Lo que me interesa es decidir si cierro todas mis posiciones en oro, plata y mineras de aquí al viernes.

Ya sabemos que, cuando los metales bajan, por aquí no aparece nadie, como en el fútbol, pero a ver si os animáis que podemos estar en el momento decisivo...

Cuando se retira la marea antes del tsunami.


----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2021)

Mi paco opinión, van a seguir bajando, ¿hasta qué punto? Yo miro lo que a mí me cuesta en tienda y no creo que baje de 16€, lo malo es que pare antes y suba de golpe y me quede con un palmo de narices compuesto y sin plata. Ya sabemos que una bajada de la plata papel no está 100% directamente relacionada con el precio en tienda y que cuánto más baja peor es la correlación. 
También estamos viendo desabastecimiento de muchos productos, que, aunque mantengan el precio, no están en los estantes. Preveo que eso es lo que ocurrirá, así que hay que estar muy atento o te quedarás sin plata barata o sin ninguna plata


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Mi paco opinión, van a seguir bajando, ¿hasta qué punto? Yo miro lo que a mí me cuesta en tienda y no creo que baje de 16€, lo malo es que pare antes y suba de golpe y me quede con un palmo de narices compuesto y sin plata. Ya sabemos que una bajada de la plata papel no está 100% directamente relacionada con el precio en tienda y que cuánto más baja peor es la correlación.
> También estamos viendo desabastecimiento de muchos productos, que, aunque mantengan el precio, no están en los estantes. Preveo que eso es lo que ocurrirá, así que hay que estar muy atento o te quedarás sin plata barata o sin ninguna plata



A ver, no hablo del físico. Para el que tiene físico, cuanto más baje, mejor. Y no se vende, por supuesto. Si tienes una onza y baja, sigues teniendo la misma onza. El peso no baja. No se deshace y pierde unos gramos. El físico no es para hacer negocios ni especular. No merece la pena.

A mí me interesa el papel. Cuando el papel ya no valga para nada ya no me interesará, pero de momento vale, ya lo creo que vale. Por lo menos yo trabajo porque me den unos papeles, así que algo valdrá.


----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> A ver, no hablo del físico. Para el que tiene físico, cuanto más baje, mejor. Y no se vende, por supuesto. Si tienes una onza y baja, sigues teniendo la misma onza. El peso no baja. No se deshace y pierde unos gramos. El físico no es para hacer negocios ni especular. No merece la pena.
> 
> A mí me interesa el papel. Cuando el papel ya no valga para nada ya no me interesará, pero de momento vale, ya lo creo que vale. Por lo menos yo trabajo porque me den unos papeles, así que algo valdrá.



Hablamos de cosas distintas, vienen tiempos revueltos y ya saben el refrán pero hay que ser buen pescador, no vale cualquiera que compre una caña


----------



## macalu (30 Sep 2021)

A mi no me preocupa q baje la plata,es mas lo agradezco,asi podre seguir comprando monedas mucho mas baratas,es lo mismo q la bolsa,si hay caidas del 30% debemos aprovechar y comprar,la mayoria de la gente vende fruto del panico,el ultimo ejemplo la caida de marzo 2020


----------



## Jotac (30 Sep 2021)

alguna opinión actualizada de la entrada en vigor el 1 de enero de vasileas o cualquier otra normativa que afecte a los metales? porque me parece recordar que entraba algo el 1 de enero y que por eso están tirando los precios con cortos, para cargarse en físico. Es otra vez la historia de futuras potenciales subidas, pero vermos...


----------



## Jotac (30 Sep 2021)

y esto se anima...a la baja...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Sep 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> alguna opinión actualizada de la entrada en vigor el 1 de enero de vasileas o cualquier otra normativa que afecte a los metales? porque me parece recordar que entraba algo el 1 de enero y que por eso están tirando los precios con cortos, para cargarse en físico. Es otra vez la historia de futuras potenciales subidas, pero vermos...



Llevan con ese tema ya mas de 10 años y al final siempre baja.

Yo quiero pisos, casas, locales.............. el oro solo lo quiero para luego cuando se pone caro volver a cambiarlo por mas pisos, casas, locales........... aunque te digo una cosa tanto oros como propiedades todo una mierda, mas que nada por que va a llegar el momento en el que la vamos a palmar y no se sabe cuando va a llegar ese momento.

Si yo la palmo ahora no se ni quien se queda con mis cosas, lo mismo se lo dejo todo y hago herencia sin que nadie lo sepa a favor de la hija de una prima, al menos es la prima que de vez en cuando llama aunque sea para alguna tonteria, si la palmo un dia de estos infaltado sin darme ni cuenta o me empotro con el coche, nunca se sabe donde esta la muerte, el otro dia mismo se me jodio el coche y no podia girar el puto volante en mitad de unas curvas, acababa de descubrir que tenia la direccion rota, pues que se jodan todos los demas si ya no es ni por la niña esa que apenas ni conozco, es para que ni pillen un centimo los demas.


Yo ahora mismo hago cosillas y compro cosillas por una falsa esperanza que es la de llegar a viejo y que no me falte de nada, pero igual ni llego, que se lo digan a mis padres............. o el otro dia un vecino que no llegaba a 60 muerto infaltado sin darse ni cuenta y asi tantos y tantos.


El que tenga niños pues mira eso es ya otro tema por que al menos tienes dos posibilidades, una la de llegar tu a viejo sin que te falte nada, otra que si no llegas todo lo queda a tu sangre, son parte de ti en cierta manera, asi que todo queda en casa.

Todo esto ira para abajo casas incluidas creo, pero en cuatro o en ocho años volvera todo arriba, son ciclos.


----------



## pinay7 (30 Sep 2021)

He visto un grupo aquí en el que se hacen compraventas de oro y plata.

Mi duda es que como se verifica que el material es autentico.


----------



## Gusman (30 Sep 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> He visto un grupo aquí en el que se hacen compraventas de oro y plata.
> 
> Mi duda es que como se verifica que el material es autentico.



Leyendo mucho antes de preguntar.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Último aviso. Pasamos a Defcon2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueni

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (30 Sep 2021)

*ORO BAJO PRESIÓN DE VENTA EN CORTO DE LOS FONDOS DE COBERTURA*
PUBLICADO POR LAURENT MAUREL | 28 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS7697 
El oro ahora se vende al descubierto por un número creciente de fondos de cobertura. Estas ventas están asociadas con la lectura de la configuración bajista de la figura de 'cabeza y hombros invertidos' que tiene como objetivo un precio spot cercano a los $ 1530.



A medida que los fondos se encuentran enormemente cortos en oro, los bancos de lingotes están reduciendo muy activamente sus propias posiciones cortas.





Esta incursión de los fondos de cobertura se está produciendo en dos situaciones de mercado contrarias:

El primero se ubica al nivel de las opciones sobre el precio spot para el mes de diciembre, cuyo dolor máximo para los vendedores de opciones está muy por encima de los $ 1750.
 







El segundo, un viento contrario, se deriva de los niveles extremos de capitalización del Comex por parte de los comerciales, que han reducido considerablemente sus posiciones cortas. En consecuencia, el nivel de interés abierto en el contrato de diciembre está en su nivel más bajo en 2 años.
En plata , es aún más visible. Vemos niveles no alcanzados desde marzo de 2019: 







sigue,,,


----------



## timi (30 Sep 2021)

En el pasado, estos dos elementos fueron suficientes para presagiar un violento rebote por parte de los metales preciosos. Por lo general, es en el momento preciso en que los bancos de lingotes y los creadores de mercado dejan que los especuladores comiencen a "girar libremente" hacia la posición corta cuando los mercados cambian.
En última instancia, después de una redada que duró 2 semanas, el oro todavía se encuentra en la región de $ 1730 - $ 1750, lo cual es bastante alto cuando se mide la impresionante cantidad de contratos cortos abiertos por estos fondos en los últimos días, y cuando se mide el aumento correspondiente en el dólar.
Los _fondos de cobertura_ se guían por el análisis técnico, que ha esbozado una cifra bajista. También se guían por el comportamiento de los rendimientos: desde hace dos años, el oro ha sido 'virados' a las variaciones en el mercado de bonos, y ha estado siguiendo, de manera invertida, las variaciones alcistas o bajistas de los rendimientos.
Recordemos, también, que un tercio de las operaciones de futuros se realizan mediante fondos automatizados pasivos ... es decir, fondos a los que les podría importar menos el contexto macroeconómico, que es muy favorable para el oro.
Estos fondos también están siguiendo a los operadores de Forex que están viendo la ruptura del dólar: el índice DXY está rompiendo su resistencia, que lo había contenido durante un año ... Pero si miramos los precios del oro en relación con el dólar, nos damos cuenta de que el oro debería ser aún más bajo en relación con este indicador.



El oro ya no reacciona tanto como antes de la subida de la moneda estadounidense. La crisis económica que están comenzando a sentir los mercados es alcista para el dólar, pero de una manera mucho menos decisiva que en 2008. Los bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos fueron solicitados en 2009; hoy, se están vendiendo. La situación es completamente diferente y el reflejo hacia el dólar ya no es tan marcado como en el momento de la última crisis financiera.







El hecho de que los fondos sean ahora los únicos involucrados en este movimiento bajista del oro implica lógicamente que la próxima subida del oro ocurrirá en un movimiento de cobertura de estos fondos, y que sucederá de manera muy violenta. La próxima subida del oro será muy violenta. Eso, de hecho, es lo que explica la espectacular subida de los precios del gas natural en este momento. Los fondos de cobertura están actualmente involucrados en un gran movimiento de sus posiciones cortas que les ha causado pérdidas de más de $ 2 mil millones según las últimas estimaciones. La demanda física de gas natural está obligando a estos fondos a comprar sus posiciones cortas. Eso es lo que sucederá también con el oro, porque en este momento, estos fondos están cada vez más solos, como vendedores, frente a una demanda física que está explotando.
La presencia de estas nuevas entidades comerciales, la influencia cada vez mayor de los bancos centrales y las manipulaciones en la totalidad del sector de los metales preciosos han cambiado la legibilidad de este mercado: los precios del oro ya no reaccionan a corto plazo a los fundamentales .
Además, son estos fundamentos los que están impulsando la demanda que es tan importante como siempre en el mercado físico del oro, que cada vez no está más correlacionado con el mercado del papel.
El banco central de la India, en cualquier caso, está aprovechando estos precios bajos para comprar cantidades récord:







Pero los precios del oro no responden a la ley de la oferta y la demanda física. Dependen de transacciones en los mercados de futuros, donde los gestores de fondos tienen más influencia sobre los precios gracias a sus inversiones en papel con un alto efecto de apalancamiento ... aunque no tengan ni una onza de metal en sus manos. No sé cuánto tiempo va a durar este fenómeno, pero en este momento, está claro que son más los sentimientos de estos gerentes que la demanda física lo que está dando forma al mercado del oro.
Los sentimientos de estos gerentes es el elemento más importante.
Estos gestores de fondos no creen ni en una crisis inmediata por el impago de la deuda de Estados Unidos ... ni en un agravamiento de la inflación. De hecho, creen lo que les dicen las autoridades monetarias; tienen la creencia inquebrantable de que la inflación sólo tendrá un efecto transitorio. Los gestores de fondos, en su conjunto, son unánimes en este punto: el 69% de ellos sigue convencido de que su efecto será transitorio ...







Mientras persista esta impresión, habrá pocas posibilidades de que se produzca un cambio real de sentimiento en relación con los precios del oro a corto plazo.
Nosotros, en cambio, seguimos pensando que esta inflación no es transitoria. Lo hemos estado diciendo desde la primavera pasada en estos artículos . Hemos entrado en una nueva era económica en la que apenas estamos comenzando a sentir los efectos de las políticas monetarias implementadas desde 2008, habiendo sido la crisis sanitaria el detonante de esta inflación.
Hoy en día, las subidas de precios en el sector energético están de hecho mucho más allá de nuestras previsiones más dramáticas. El aumento es exponencial en Europa y, sobre todo, en Reino Unido:







El aumento de los precios del gas natural, por ejemplo, es insostenible y ahora plantea un problema inmediato para la economía mundial.
Los costos de la energía se están disparando en todo el mundo. A los clientes de Engie, que ayer se quejaban de que los precios del gas subían un 12% en un mes, hay que recordarles que el precio acaba de subir un 10% en las últimas horas ... No en un mes, sino en apenas 24 horas. ...
La mitad de las empresas chinas ahora tienen que lidiar con medidas de racionamiento de electricidad. El gobierno de Beijing ha decidido que el consumo de energía ahora debe limitarse estrictamente a las empresas que alimentan su mercado interno.
La globalización del comercio, ya muy afectada por la crisis del transporte marítimo, se enfrenta ahora a una nueva amenaza. El taller del mundo está en proceso de cerrar debido a la escasez de mano de obra y al racionamiento de la electricidad.
Nuestras sociedades occidentales han basado sus economías de servicios en la promesa de que este taller siempre estaría abierto. La situación que estamos observando, en la que los flujos de mercancías se enfrentan a bloqueos duraderos, está en proceso de alterar drásticamente el trato, y adaptarse a este cambio es una tarea imposible dada la velocidad a la que están sucediendo las cosas.
Todos los actores económicos se ven afectados por esto. Incluso una empresa con una buena trayectoria en el comercio electrónico, que en teoría tiene sus pedidos confirmados, no es invulnerable. ¿Cómo puede adaptarse lo suficientemente rápido, cuando se enfrenta a existencias que ya no están disponibles, o costos de envío que se están disparando? ¿Cómo puede seguir ofreciendo envío gratuito en estas circunstancias? ¿Cómo puede mantener su flujo de caja, cuando las tasas vuelven a subir, impactando en la gestión de su deuda y las ventas son cada vez más irregulares?
La subida de los precios de las materias primas se ha acelerado en las últimas semanas:



Como pronosticamos, esta subida de precios ha tenido repercusiones en los tiempos de entrega y en el funcionamiento de la cadena de distribución. La escasez, la etapa más visible de esta inflación, se ha extendido a las unidades de producción y ahora amenaza el funcionamiento mismo del comercio internacional. La situación está fuera de control e incluso está impulsando al jefe de la mayor naviera marítima a pedir a los gobiernos que intervengan, para desbloquear la situación ... ¡una que ellos ayudaron a crear, de paso, con su política de expansión monetaria!
La situación provocada por este brutal aumento de la inflación es mucho más grave de lo previsto, y debo admitir que, incluso aquí, a pesar de nuestras advertencias, también nosotros subestimamos lo violento que sería el impacto.
Por otro lado ... no tenemos la impresión de que las autoridades estén tomando conciencia de esto muy rápidamente, especialmente en Europa. Christine Lagarde sigue pensando que la inflación solo va a ser transitoria y que, si se quita la subida de las materias primas, la subida de precios es, en definitiva, muy limitada. Es increíble escuchar una declaración así, al fin y al cabo, del director del BCE ...
En cuanto al Sr. Powell, finalmente parece haber aceptado que los efectos de la inflación "han sido mayores y más duraderos de lo previsto" y, por lo tanto, no serán transitorios. El reconocimiento de esto sólo se ha hecho recientemente. Parece que las autoridades monetarias estadounidenses finalmente se han dado cuenta de la gravedad de la congestión en la cadena productiva. Este bloqueo está agravando la subida de precios y, al mismo tiempo, la economía corre el riesgo de entrar en recesión. Esta es la famosa 'estanflación' de la que hablamos desde hace semanas, y que de repente asoma su fea cabeza.
Es muy probable que, ante este nuevo choque, las autoridades monetarias se vean obligadas a actuar nuevamente en modo de 'pánico', sobre todo si los mercados inician una corrección seria, anticipando un desplome de los resultados de los negocios ligado a este verdadero ataque cardíaco en la economía mundial.









Gold Under Short Selling Pressure From Hedge Funds | GoldBroker.com


But the gold prices are not responding to the law of supply and physical demand. They are dependent on transactions on the futures markets, where the fund managers have more influence over the prices thanks to their paper investments with a...




goldbroker.com


----------



## OBDC (30 Sep 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> He visto un grupo aquí en el que se hacen compraventas de oro y plata.
> 
> Mi duda es que como se verifica que el material es autentico.

























Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Y las repos siguen subiendo: 1,4 billones



1,6 quién da más?




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## timi (30 Sep 2021)

El colapso del sistema fiat mundial, se acerca.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## protocolocon (30 Sep 2021)

No os dejéis embaucar. La inflación está disparada, 4% reconocida oficialmente (3n realidad andaremos por el 8-10%, basta con mirar el recibo de la luz, el precio del gas, ir a comprar al súper...). Y mientras los tipo de interés siguen en el 0%. *Y ahí se van a quedar*, los BCs han creado tal montaña de deuda que el sistema ahora mismo no soportará una subida de tipos...

¿Qué significa esto? Que los tipos reales son *negativos*, -4%, y lo que queda. ¿Qué activo funciona muy bien con tipos negativos? Pista: uno que no da dividendos ni cupones, pero que al menos no pierde valor como el Fiat... Uno que en la década de los 70 con tipos reales negativos que llegaron al -10%, subió un 2500%...

In gold we trust!!


----------



## FranMen (30 Sep 2021)

protocolocon dijo:


> No os dejéis embaucar. La inflación está disparada, 4% reconocida oficialmente (3n realidad andaremos por el 8-10%, basta con mirar el recibo de la luz, el precio del gas, ir a comprar al súper...). Y mientras los tipo de interés siguen en el 0%. *Y ahí se van a quedar*, los BCs han creado tal montaña de deuda que el sistema ahora mismo no soportará una subida de tipos...
> 
> ¿Qué significa esto? Que los tipos reales son *negativos*, -4%, y lo que queda. ¿Qué activo funciona muy bien con tipos negativos? Pista: uno que no da dividendos ni cupones, pero que al menos no pierde valor como el Fiat... Uno que en la década de los 70 con tipos reales negativos que llegaron al -10%, subió un 2500%...
> 
> In gold we trust!!



No te dejes engañar, no es que el oro haya subido , es que el fiat ha perdido


----------



## Dylan Thomas (1 Oct 2021)

Yo creo que el oro está bajando al mismo ritmo (o un poco más lento) que el fiat debido a la gran inflación que estamos viviendo. Lo que sigue sorprendiendo es que esta inflación no afecte al oro. 
En cualquier caso, cuando todo pete y el fiat no valga nada, quiero creer que el oro conservará más su valor. Tenemos los ejemplos de Sudamérica y vamos por ese camino. Los argentinos que cambiaron sus pesos a dólares aguantaron el chaparrón mientras que los que tenían pesos se vieron empobrecidos (o expoliados) salvajemente.


----------



## Daviot (1 Oct 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> He visto un grupo aquí en el que se hacen compraventas de oro y plata.
> 
> Mi duda es que como se verifica que el material es autentico.



Buenas y bienvenido nuevo conforero.

Normalmente cuando se compra en el hilo de compraventa entre foreros lo primero que se hace es ver las referencias que tiene ese forero en otro hilo llamado Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)

Ahí ya ves los comentarios que puede tener de otros conforeros que le hayan comprado anteriormente. También hay que fijarse en que antigüedad tiene el forero en cuestión, pues no es muy recomendable comprarle a alguien que lleve poco tiempo en el foro.

En cuanto a pruebas para verificar la autenticidad del oro y la plata hay varias. Lo mejor es combinar varias ya que una sola prueba puede no ser suficiente.

Las 3 pruebas más baratas y fiables son medir la moneda con un calibre digital tanto en diámetro como en espesor y compararlas con las que da el fabricante de dicha moneda después pesarla con una balanza digital de precisión y ver si se corresponde con el peso oficial de la moneda.

Otra prueba es el ping test mediante el que golpeas la moneda con algo que no la raye por ejemplo un palo de madera blanda como un lápiz y el sonido que emite lo analizas con una APP que tendrás que instalártela en tu móvil.

Por último, un poco más laboriosa es la prueba de la densidad de las que hay vídeos por ahí donde podrás ver como se hace y que es para averiguar la densidad que tiene tu moneda y ver si coincide con la de la plata o el oro según se trate.


----------



## pinay7 (1 Oct 2021)

Muchas gracias


----------



## pinay7 (1 Oct 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Leyendo mucho antes de preguntar.



Aquí estoy en el subforo para ir empezando.Tan dificil era poner un enlace con informacion para yo ir investigando o simplemente ignorar la pregunta?

Si no quieres responder a alguien nuevo en este campo nadie te obliga. Seguro que habrán lectores con poco tiempo que lo que han puesto arriba no lo sabian. Yo tambien se ir de sobervio en otros campos que domino bien.

El spamer de los gifts ni lo cito, va reportado directo por ensuciar el hilo con tanta mierda de gifts que ocupan.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Buenas y bienvenido nuevo conforero.
> 
> Normalmente cuando se compra en el hilo de compraventa entre foreros lo primero que se hace es ver las referencias que tiene ese forero en otro hilo llamado Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)
> 
> ...




te digo una cosa sin acritud ademas medio me caes bien y pones cosas muy chulas de plata de vez en cuando.

He quedado con foreros con 0 mensajes tanto para comprar como para vender y 0 problemas he tenido, hay gente que lee el foro pero no entran a hablar y algunas veces compran, son gente seria, tambien me ha entrado alguno que he bloqueado directamente, quizas sin razon por mi parte pero me hacian preguntas que no me gustaban como por ejemplo que quien del foro me habia comprado antes, ante tal insistencia los bloqueaba, tambien hay dias que no estoy de humor y tengo la mecha muy corta, igual alguno ni se merecia el bloqueo y me estaba incluso preguntando por algo logico a lo que yo le daba demasiadas vueltas.

He quedado con gente del foro con 0 o muy pocos mensajes y estaban ellos mas asustados conmigo que yo, se veia especialmente y esto ya me ha pasado un par de vecex como minimo con la mujer con el carro del niño en la acera de enfrente dando vueltas por si tenia que llamar a la policia, son cosas que en ocasiones me doy cuenta y para quitar tension le digo al hombre pero criatura dile a tu mujer que no te voy a robar que la tienes enfrente intranquila, movil en mano por si tiene que llamar a las fuerzas especiales para venir a por mi......


Tambien he quedado con gente que no quiere referencias, sus motivos tienen y son muy legitimos.

Total que si veis algo interesante que mireis mas cosas, incluso llamad al hombre y si quereis comprar lo que os ofrezca podeis incluso quedar dentro de un centro comercial en el que no tengais problema de seguridad.

La mayoria de las veces cierto es que me confio demasiado, cualquier dia me dan el palo, pero como la mayoria e inmensidad de la gente son buena pues al final es mas facil que te toque el bueno que el malo, eso si el dia que te toca el malo pues es un mal rato jodido para el que le toque eso.

Me parece que igual yo ni tengo ninguna referencia y en tiempos pasados vendi bastantes cosillas todo con satisfaccion para ambas partes, tambien he comprado cuando alguien me ha dicho no digas nada de mi lo he respetado y no he mencionado la buena referencia en la compra que le he hecho, tambien hay vendedores que no quieren referencias y tambien sus motivos legitimos tendran.

Es que esto es un mundo, bueno haber si sigue bajando la plata que a mi no me incomoda y habeis en estos meses puesto tantas cosas chulas que ya se va acercando el precio en el que estoy comodo comprando.


----------



## FranMen (1 Oct 2021)

Detienen a un hombre en la India que intentó llevar de contrabando casi un kilo de pasta de oro escondida en el recto (FOTOS)


El valor del metal precioso incautado es de unos 56.000 dólares.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Oct 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> te digo una cosa sin acritud ademas medio me caes bien y pones cosas muy chulas de plata de vez en cuando.
> 
> He quedado con foreros con 0 mensajes tanto para comprar como para vender y 0 problemas he tenido, hay gente que lee el foro pero no entran a hablar y algunas veces compran, son gente seria, tambien me ha entrado alguno que he bloqueado directamente, quizas sin razon por mi parte pero me hacian preguntas que no me gustaban como por ejemplo que quien del foro me habia comprado antes, ante tal insistencia los bloqueaba, tambien hay dias que no estoy de humor y tengo la mecha muy corta, igual alguno ni se merecia el bloqueo y me estaba incluso preguntando por algo logico a lo que yo le daba demasiadas vueltas.
> 
> ...



Notrabajo macho, totalmente de acuerdo contigo, quien iba a decir que estaríamos de acuerdo en algo tu y yo.

Si queremos que nuestra comunidad crezca, habrá que darle un voto de confianza a la gente nueva. Yo también he quedado con gente nueva, y hasta he hecho algún envio. Por algún lado se empieza y al final poco a poco nos vamos conociendo… ni necesitamos opiniones, y muchos ni las queremos.


----------



## IvanRios (1 Oct 2021)

*Transportistas advierten a la ONU sobre colapso de cadena de suministro global*
Por Redacción - (EIRNS) 30/09/2021









La Cámara Naviera Internacional (ICS) y otros grupos de la industria que representan a 65 millones de trabajadores del transporte en todo el mundo emitieron hoy una carta pública dirigida a los jefes de estado reunidos en la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas, en la que advirtieron sobre un “Colapso del sistema de transporte global” si los gobiernos no restablecen la libertad de movimiento para transportar a los trabajadores. “Las cadenas de suministro globales están comenzando a colapsar a medida que dos años de presión sobre los trabajadores del transporte pasan factura”, escribieron los grupos. “Todos los sectores del transporte también están experimentando una escasez de trabajadores y esperan que más se vayan como resultado del mal trato que han recibido millones de personas durante la pandemia, lo que pone la cadena de suministro bajo una mayor amenaza”, declaró además.

Los otros firmantes incluyen la Asociación de Transporte Aéreo Internacional (IATA), la Unión Internacional de Transporte por Carretera (IRU) y la Federación Internacional de Trabajadores del Transporte (ITF).
Estados Unidos, al igual que otros países, ya está sufriendo una importante escasez e inflación, como resultado de la fuerte inflación de los precios de la energía, en parte debido a la agenda de descarbonización verde, junto con cierres industriales. Se espera que esto empeore drásticamente de aquí a fin de año. La filial de CBS News en Oakland informó: "Los minoristas están haciendo sonar la alarma sobre la próxima temporada de compras navideñas debido a serios problemas en la cadena de suministro que están ralentizando los envíos de productos manufacturados en todo el mundo". Citan a John Drake, vicepresidente de estrategia de cadena de suministro de la Cámara de Comercio de EE. UU.: “No hay personas en el lugar para mover los contenedores y el chasis a donde deben ir. Así que tienes muchas cosas amontonadas en los puertos y en los almacenes. Cuando eso sucede, más difícil es conseguir las cosas que están listas para moverse. ”Los puertos de Los Ángeles y Long Beach están particularmente respaldados. (“Carta abierta conjunta: los jefes de transporte piden a los líderes mundiales que aseguren las cadenas de suministro globales”:Joint open letter – Transport heads call on world leaders to secure global supply chains ) [dns]


----------



## Gusman (1 Oct 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> Aquí estoy en el subforo para ir empezando.Tan dificil era poner un enlace con informacion para yo ir investigando o simplemente ignorar la pregunta?
> 
> Si no quieres responder a alguien nuevo en este campo nadie te obliga. Seguro que habrán lectores con poco tiempo que lo que han puesto arriba no lo sabian. Yo tambien se ir de sobervio en otros campos que domino bien.
> 
> El spamer de los gifts ni lo cito, va reportado directo por ensuciar el hilo con tanta mierda de gifts que ocupan.



Aunque no lo creas, te he dado el mejor consejo que se te puede dar, y el que me hubiera gustado que me dieran a mi en su día antes de comprar nada.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Oct 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *Transportistas advierten a la ONU sobre colapso de cadena de suministro global*
> Por Redacción - (EIRNS) 30/09/2021
> 
> 
> ...



Los transportistas se quejan del mal trato recibido durante la pandemia? Jaja pero si han sido los primeros en exigir mascarillas y tests por doquier. Pena ninguna


----------



## OBDC (2 Oct 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> He visto un grupo aquí en el que se hacen compraventas de oro y plata.
> 
> Mi duda es que como se verifica que el material es autentico.



Amigo, si no quieres sorpresas no te guies por referencias de "otros foreros". Pueden ser multicuentas de sí mismos que se hacen referencias falsas para cazar incautos. 

Es tan sencillo como hacerte 10 cuentas y en cada una darte buenas referencias con las otras.

Con este método hace unos años estafaron más de 100K en un conocido foro con valores también "difíciles" de autentificar a un "experto", pero muy incauto.

Yo iría con muchísimo cuidado.
El que es de confiar, nunca pide confianza, aunque las transacciones para evitar el pago de impuestos o para evitar ser identificado son un caldo de cultivo fácil de desarrollar para estafadores.

Hacer un intercambio con desconocidos es un acto de fé. Incluso con conocidos y por muy poco dinero ocurre. El otro día en una cafetería que soy asiduo y conocido, me intentaron endosar un billete falso de 20 Eypos, que es obvio que reconocieron por el volumen de billetes que manejan.....y era muy obvio porque a mí me llamó la atención y lo revisé por ello.....

Si vas a comprar oro, cuanto más "oficial" sea la tienda mejor para no llevarte sorpresas a futuro.

Te puedes imaginar, que todo el que ataque este post y el que no lo aprecie, es porque le interesa que se haga ese acto de fé en él...o sea, que por un posible teatro montado se le crea por su cara bonita.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Oct 2021)

Bueno, al final libramos la semana. Parece ser que todavía hay juego y no todo el mundo está de acuerdo con la estrategia bajista. Veremos la semana que viene.


----------



## Muttley (2 Oct 2021)

ENERGÍA…..que está pasando?


----------



## L'omertá (2 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> ENERGÍA…..que está pasando?



Era necesario. Muy bueno, felicidades.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (2 Oct 2021)

Pregunta para los metaleros, cuándo leo que la capitalización del oro es de 12 billones a ¿qué se refiere? ¿al oro papel? ¿reservas de los bancos centrales? ¿al oro físico de los particulares? ¿a todo eso en conjunto?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (2 Oct 2021)

https://www.etoro.com/es/markets/gold/chart
Le he echado un vistazo a las gráfica del oro, desde junio bastante discreto por no decir malo, curioso este comportamiento en el escenario inflacionario en USA y en la zona euro.


Más o menos igual que el BTC pero desde mayo, o sea que dos de los activos que suponen refugio contra la inflación no han servido para mucho.


A ver como acaba el año pero no soy muy optimista.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Oct 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> https://www.etoro.com/es/markets/gold/chart
> Le he echado un vistazo a las gráfica del oro, desde junio bastante discreto por no decir malo, curioso este comportamiento en el escenario inflacionario en USA y en la zona euro.
> 
> 
> ...



El btc no veo que sea refugio contra la inflación. Más bien tiene una componente especulativa y de cruzar los dedos para que salga bien, pero sin base ni fundamento.
El oro sí que ha sido un refugio durante miles de años y de momento lo sigue siendo. Su precio está fuertemente manipulado mediante el oro papel, porque les interesa a los que mueven el cotarro. Si no fuera por esa manipulación, el sistema fiat habría caído ya hace tiempo, y por eso les interesa manipularlo de cara a la galería. Otra cosa es cómo acabe el cuento. Normalmente lo que mal anda, mal acaba.


----------



## Muttley (3 Oct 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Era necesario. Muy bueno, felicidades.



Muchas gracias, pero se supone que el bueno de verdad es el siguiente….donde cuento donde se meten los cuartos….jajajaja


----------



## IvanRios (3 Oct 2021)

Crisis: - Por qué el objetivo es destruir el CONSUMISMO DE MASAS


Remitámonos al origen de todo, y es que según los dirigentes del mundo (que no las marionetas políticas televisivas, que tan solo son sus representantes), el planeta no aguanta el ritmo de producción y consumo mundiales, con el agravante de que los países en desarrollo pretenden consumir...




www.burbuja.info





*MAERSK: La crisis global de la cadena de suministro solo puede resolverse mediante la REDUCCIÓN DEL CONSUMO*

*El director de APM Terminals acusa que un “círculo vicioso” presiona la cadena de suministro; el sector necesita desacelerar la demanda, advierte la naviera*

Uno de los operadores de puertos y terminales más grandes del mundo advirtió que* la crisis global de transporte y cadena de suministro que deja los estantes vacíos en los comercios solo puede resolverse mediante una desaceleración en la demanda de los consumidores. *

Morten Engelstoft, director ejecutivo de APM Terminals, propiedad de Maersk, dijo que se creó un “círculo vicioso” *debido al aumento de la demanda que ejerce presión *sobre los grupos de contenedores, los proveedores y las compañías de logística mientras tenían dificultades para entregar mercancías.

“Tenemos que averiguar cómo romper este círculo vicioso”, dijo el jefe de la división de puertos y terminales del grupo de transporte más grande del mundo, en entrevista con Financial Times.

* “Necesitamos un menor crecimiento (de la demanda del consumidor)* para dar tiempo a la cadena de suministro para que se ponga al día o para que el crecimiento se extienda de manera diferente. *Durante un largo lapso, tendremos que recuperar la eficiencia”, *agregó. Aunque admitió que los puertos necesitan más inversión para mejorar la infraestructura, enfatizó que* la creciente demanda de los consumidores estadunidenses fue responsable de que se tensara el sistema.* Los productos de importación en Estados Unidos en julio subieron 20 por ciento respecto al año anterior y 11.5 por ciento contra 2019 a medida que los consumidores tiraron la casa por la ventana, con su gasto respaldado por las medidas de estímulo desde el segundo semestre del año pasado.










Moderar consumo, clave para mitigar crisis logística: Maersk


El director de APM Terminals acusa que un “círculo vicioso” presiona la cadena de suministro; el sector necesita desacelerar la demanda, advierte la naviera




www.milenio.com





El informe indica que *las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero están relacionadas con el nivel de ingreso de las personas, esto es que las personas con mayor nivel económico y estilos de vida basados en el consumismo son las responsables del mayor impacto ambiental, *por lo que en el contexto de la pandemia de covid-19 *recomiendan transitar de manera urgente hacia* el comercio justo y *consumo responsable para reducir la huella ecológica y la desigualdad *que se acentuó con la pandemia.

De acuerdo con el reporte,* el consumo de combustibles y de carne –los principales responsables de la la emisión de Gases de Efecto Invernadero (GEI)–, junto con la compra de alimentos *son los tres de los rubros a los que más ingresos sedestinan, pero el pasar de la obtención moderada de los bienes naturales al sobreconsumo provoca 60 % de las emisiones GEI a nivel global.

Consumismo provocó cambio climático, desigualdad e injusticia: estudio


----------



## alrb (3 Oct 2021)

jejeje... bueno si hay mucho consumismo y tal, HAY SOLUCIÓN. Hay que imitar a lo que ocurre en muchos países en África negra. Es un modelo sostenible, solidario, responsable y verde.

- Ellos son unas maquinas en reciclar, cuando compran algo están pensando que hacer con la caja. Nunca va a la basura casi nada.

- También comen 1 vez al día o comen cosas que llenan la barriga y sin sabor. Obviamente nada de carne, si tienes huevos o gallinas las vendes en el mercadillo ya sea al rico del pueblo o mzungu blanco.

- También se puede caminar o mejor correr. Es sano y saludable ir corriendo 10 kilometros todos los días para ir al colegio.

- La luz es la natural. En cuanto se pone el sol es hora dormir. En una gran ciudad además hacerlo todo por el día es por tu seguridad, si te se ocurre salir por la noche como Nairobi te pueden pegar dos tiros.

- ¿Ir al médico? En los pueblos hay chamanes y brujos. Todo con hierbas, sermones y tambores. Sostenible. No se crean saturaciones sanitarias. Además si hace falta vas a un campo de refugiados de la ONU y te ponen unas cuantas vacunas GRATIS. El mismo Papa bendice personalmente cada vacuna. Amén.

En definitiva África negra es un modelo responsable, sostenible y verde. Lo malo es que hay unos pocos que dirigen el cotarro que viven a todo trapo como si no hubiera un mañana. En fin son pocos, los expertos y estudios científicos afirman que eso no afecta a la sostenibilidad.
Es más, según el último estudio de la universidad de Wisconsin los expertos afirman que ayuda a la sostenibilidad. Lideres como Mobutu o Obiang y sus funcionarios, son necesarios.

El modelo más sostenible que se conoce fue implantado hace unos años en Zimbawe. Todos sus habitantes fueron ultra-millonarios con esos agro-cheques. La gran idea de poner fecha de caducidad al dinero (como se observa en los billetes de zimbawe).
Ese y no otro, fue el mayor avance humano desde el fuego.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Oct 2021)

Tipos reales negativos, rotura de la cadena de suministro, invierno sin calefacción, carestía, energia escasa.... un horizonte de lo más halagüeño.

Hold on! Aguantad, que los metales van a explotar... al menos en mi opinión. Parece que los bancos de lingotes están por fin cerrando las posiciones cortas. Tienen tiempo hasta enero 2022 para poner en orden sus cosas y pasarse a largos. En enero entra Basilea III en Londres.

PD.- Soy conciente que esto parece el cuento del lobo y el pastorcillo... pero recordad como acaba el cuento, al final el lobo llegó

PD.- 2- Cava reconociendo por primera vez que se nos viene la inflación por la energía


----------



## FranMen (3 Oct 2021)

Estados Unidos una vez más con una solución ingeniosa al techo de la deuda:








La moneda del billón de dólares, la triquiñuela para evitar el caos de la deuda en EEUU


Queda menos de un mes para que Estados Unidos caiga en una situación de impago de sus deudas. Al igual que con el presupuesto federal, el país vuelve a verse constreñido por una lucha partidista que se produce cada poco tiempo y que mantiene la economía de la nación en jaque. La catástrofe está...



www.eleconomista.es




A ojo la moneda tendría que estar hecha (si el valor facial fuese equivalente al metal contenido) con el metal minado en casi 100 años


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tipos reales negativos, rotura de la cadena de suministro, invierno sin calefacción, carestía, energia escasa.... un horizonte de lo más halagüeño.
> 
> Hold on! Aguantad, que los metales van a explotar... al menos en mi opinión. Parece que los bancos de lingotes están por fin cerrando las posiciones cortas. Tienen tiempo hasta enero 2022 para poner en orden sus cosas y pasarse a largos. En enero entra Basilea III en Londres.
> 
> ...




Este video creo que no estaba. Explica la "merdé" que tienen los bancos de lingotes encima:


VISIONADO OBLIGATORIO PARA EL HILO ( es cortito)


----------



## alrb (3 Oct 2021)

No sé que opináis. Lo lógico es desde luego que suban los metales precios y más con Basilea III a la vuelta de la esquina.
¿Pero que opináis si ocurre todo lo contrario?
Me remito a lo del petróleo que en mi caso me "descolocó" aunque tuve suerte y salí ganando.

Resumiendo: La gente piensa va a escasear algo. Compra. Luego pasa lo de la pandemia y se nos lleva el precio a 0. Los que andan con ETF o salen o se comen bonito contango. Los que van apalancados, fuera. El minorista que tiene en físico, seguramente no vende. Las webs que venden durante la caida de Marzo no vendían a minoristas un precio equivalente.
Hoy vemos que se dispara el petróleo.... ¿Quién compraba cuando caía el petróleo a plomo?

¿Seria descabellado algo así con plata? Desde luego a día de hoy el papel es el rey. Guste o no es el papel es el que manda.
Si necesitan comprar en físico por estar desesperados, se puede bajar puntualmente mucho más.
También se podrían eliminar ciertos productos que juegan en plata por las regularizaciones de Basilea. Si esto pasa podría ser ser positivo o no.

Ojo. Mi opinión es muy positiva. A veces esa opinión tan positiva me "descoloca" 
¿Alguien ha pensado que puede ocurrir lo contrario?
También hay que recodar que el grafeno llegará más a medio plazo que a largo.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (3 Oct 2021)

alrb dijo:


> No sé que opináis. Lo lógico es desde luego que suban los metales precios y más con Basilea III a la vuelta de la esquina.
> ¿Pero que opináis si ocurre todo lo contrario?
> Me remito a lo del petróleo que en mi caso me "descolocó" aunque tuve suerte y salí ganando.
> 
> ...



Pues yo no tengo idea de que va a pasar. Lo que sí sé es que en Venezuela, al que tiene plata le preparan el pollo en la tienda y no tiene que esperar colas, y que occidente cada vez tiene más pinta de Venezuela.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (4 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Este video creo que no estaba. Explica la "merdé" que tienen los bancos de lingotes encima:
> 
> 
> VISIONADO OBLIGATORIO PARA EL HILO ( es cortito)



No me ha quedado muy clara la explicación. Si los gestores de fondos ponen contratos de oro a la venta y baja el precio, la manera que tienen los bancos de lingotes de cerrar posiciones cortas y aprovecharse de la bajada es comprando contratos (lo cual tira del precio hacia arriba). Si quieren aprovechar que los gestores de fondos están vendiendo, para que haya aún más presión a la baja, lo que tienen que hacer es abrir más posiciones cortas, no cerrarlas.


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2021)

alrb dijo:


> No sé que opináis. Lo lógico es desde luego que suban los metales precios y más con Basilea III a la vuelta de la esquina.
> ¿Pero que opináis si ocurre todo lo contrario?
> Me remito a lo del petróleo que en mi caso me "descolocó" aunque tuve suerte y salí ganando.
> 
> ...



Tiene razón, el papel es el rey, el rey desnudo.
Lo vuelvo a repetir, con los MPs seguramente pierdas algo pero con el papel lo perderás todo.


----------



## Pintxen (4 Oct 2021)

Es muy probable que el futuro que nos espera sea parecido a READY PLAYER ONE donde la gente se pasará el día conectada a una realidad virtual y se alimentará de comida basura que nos traerán con drones a nuestra casa. Pensadlo bien, para la élite es la solución perfecta, se reduce el consumo al mínimo y todas nuestras necesidades se cubren mediante una realidad paralela mientras estamos encerrados en nuestra casa. La gente vivirá de una renta básica que le llegará para pagarse las pizzas y la suscripción a ese universo virtual.
Terrorífico pero real. El otro día comiendo en un restaurante en la mesa de al lado había una familia en la que había dos gemelas de unos ocho años. Pues bien, se pasaron toda la comida y la sobremesa sin levantar la mirada de la tablet que tenía cada una, no se les oyó hasta que a una de ellas se le acabó la batería, momento en el que el padre le dió su móvil y siguió anestesiada. Si la gente hace eso con sus propios hijos qué problema tiene la élite para hacerlo con nosotros.
Hace poco un conocido me comentaba que había prohibido ver Youtube a su hija porque se dió cuenta que la niña veía videos de niñas jugando con juguetes que ella misma tenía...


----------



## alrb (4 Oct 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Es muy probable que el futuro que nos espera sea parecido a READY PLAYER ONE donde la gente se pasará el día conectada a una realidad virtual y se alimentará de comida basura que nos traerán con drones a nuestra casa. Pensadlo bien, para la élite es la solución perfecta, se reduce el consumo al mínimo y todas nuestras necesidades se cubren mediante una realidad paralela mientras estamos encerrados en nuestra casa. La gente vivirá de una renta básica que le llegará para pagarse las pizzas y la suscripción a ese universo virtual.
> Terrorífico pero real. El otro día comiendo en un restaurante en la mesa de al lado había una familia en la que había dos gemelas de unos ocho años. Pues bien, se pasaron toda la comida y la sobremesa sin levantar la mirada de la tablet que tenía cada una, no se les oyó hasta que a una de ellas se le acabó la batería, momento en el que el padre le dió su móvil y siguió anestesiada. Si la gente hace eso con sus propios hijos qué problema tiene la élite para hacerlo con nosotros.
> Hace poco un conocido me comentaba que había prohibido ver Youtube a su hija porque se dió cuenta que la niña veía videos de niñas jugando con juguetes que ella misma tenía...



Pues curioso... un detallito de la película de READY PLAYER ONE que me dejó loco y me di cuenta. Ojito que esa pelicula la dirigió el tal Spielberg un viejales conocidos por todos. Y se puso mucha promoción y pasta.

¿Qué ocurrió tras el reinicio? El protagonista guardaba una moneda de un 1/4 de dólar de 1981. Como sabéis posiblemente esa es la moneda que más se guarda como junk silver. A nivel mundial.
Y si es de 1981, la aleación de la moneda era ya de cobre y zinc.

Pero sale la imagen boca abajo ¿intencionadamente o no? Cuelgo foto.
La palabra Libertad hacia abajo (vamos ,lo que hoy ocurre en estos días) y el año que se lee en ese orden de la moneda es 1861. En ese año sí era de plata.

Por otro lado el tipo que era dueño de la red, estaba escondido, se hacia el tonto y todo el tiempo sabia lo que pasaría. Le regaló esa moneda al protagonista de buen rollete.

Que viene un reinicio todos lo saben ya. No es una noticia... y que las monedas digitales van a mandar también se sabe. Tanto a nivel de compra-venta, como a nivel de inversión o control de la población.

Ahora el momento clave (al menos para mí) es justo en el reinicio. Si hay un problema gordo, hay que tener algo para salir adelante. En este caso piedras bonitas que podrían ser útiles o no ser.
Cuando uno se mete en esto, creo que es erróneo pensar en que uno se va hacer rico como tio Gilito. Es en todo caso es para salvar el culo...... Y si no pasa nada (oajala sea el caso), por que le gusta coleccionar moneditas o jugar con ellas.

Y algo MUY IMPORTANTE que se olvida, ... posiblemente para todo este reinicio no es tan importante tener miles de moneditas. Es es casi más importante la PRIVACIDAD y tener los CONTACTOS adecuados.

En tiempos convulsos nadie sale a flote sólo. En países pobres entre la gente normal, la colaboración es el único camino de la supervivencia. Por eso posiblemente son tan simpáticos con los guiris cuando vamos a visitarlos a sitios no turísticos. La vida les hizo así, quien colabora sobrevive. Simple.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Oct 2021)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> No me ha quedado muy clara la explicación. Si los gestores de fondos ponen contratos de oro a la venta y baja el precio, la manera que tienen los bancos de lingotes de cerrar posiciones cortas y aprovecharse de la bajada es comprando contratos (lo cual tira del precio hacia arriba). Si quieren aprovechar que los gestores de fondos están vendiendo, para que haya aún más presión a la baja, lo que tienen que hacer es abrir más posiciones cortas, no cerrarlas.




Sí. Entiendo que los bancos de lingotes lo que están buscando es un rallie de pánico vendedor a la baja, así ellos podrían cerrar las posiciones cortas sin que suban los metales.

Parece que lo han intentando, pero ellos pueden bajar el precio hasta cierto punto ( con más posiciones cortas), pero para salirse de las que ya tienen necesitan un desplome de pánico vendedor. Es decir ellos pueden poner la bola en movimiento pero necesitan que otro ( los fondos y el gran público) sigan vendiendo, empujando la bola para que ellos puedan cerrar su cortos.

Por lo que dice Cava en el intento que hicieron en septiembre sí que se traspasaron unos pocas posiciones cortas de los bancos de lingotes a los gestores de fondos, pero son tan pocas que es casi inapreciable.

Así las cosas las opciones que veo son:

-Consiguen lo que quieren y antes de 31/12 se genera un pánico vendedor que les permite cerrar sus cortos y entrar en Basilea III limpios de polvo y paja.

- No lo consiguen y tras el 31/12 para cumplir Basilea III tendrían que adquirir metales para cumplir los ratios de solvencia exigidos... en este caos habría dos subescenarios:

* Les hacen cumplir Basilea III y tienen que comprar el físico cerrando las posiciones cortas y se generaría un short squeeze que llevaría el precio to the moon.
* No les hacen cumplir Basilea III. Les dan una nueva prórroga y más de los mismo, pueden seguir aumentando los cortos "ad infinitum" para contener el precio del oro.


Cualquier cosa puede pasar, y aquí hay intereses muy gordos que se nos escapan.


----------



## dmb001 (4 Oct 2021)

Creo como Villares que les darán otra prórroga y más ahora que China tiene tantas toneladas de oro. 

Por la opacidad de EEUU referente a sus reservas de oro y lo que tardaron en devolverle a Alemania las suyas que custodiaban se supone que no deben tener lo que dicen tener oficialmente.


----------



## jorlau (4 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí. Entiendo que los bancos de lingotes lo que están buscando es un rallie de pánico vendedor a la baja, así ellos podrían cerrar las posiciones cortas sin que suban los metales.
> 
> Parece que lo han intentando, pero ellos pueden bajar el precio hasta cierto punto ( con más posiciones cortas), pero para salirse de las que ya tienen necesitan un desplome de pánico vendedor. Es decir ellos pueden poner la bola en movimiento pero necesitan que otro ( los fondos y el gran público) sigan vendiendo, empujando la bola para que ellos puedan cerrar su cortos.
> 
> ...



Harán lo q siempre hacen:

Maquillar los libros ocultando los cortos con derivados financieros ( opciones, futuros y esas cosas).

Seguirán manipulando el precio con la connivencia de los órganos reguladores.


----------



## r@in (4 Oct 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> Harán lo q siempre hacen:
> 
> Maquillar los libros ocultando los cortos con derivados financieros ( opciones, futuros y esas cosas).
> 
> Seguirán manipulando el precio con la connivencia de los órganos reguladores.



Ya veremos hasta cuando pueden aguantar con la manipulación, por algún lado tiene que saltar la chispa que haga explotar las burbujas. Al final los valores seguros acaban prevaleciendo.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sí. Entiendo que los bancos de lingotes lo que están buscando es un rallie de pánico vendedor a la baja, así ellos podrían cerrar las posiciones cortas sin que suban los metales.
> 
> Parece que lo han intentando, pero ellos pueden bajar el precio hasta cierto punto ( con más posiciones cortas), pero para salirse de las que ya tienen necesitan un desplome de pánico vendedor. Es decir ellos pueden poner la bola en movimiento pero necesitan que otro ( los fondos y el gran público) sigan vendiendo, empujando la bola para que ellos puedan cerrar su cortos.
> 
> ...





Lo llevan claro... El pánico vendedor lo podrían intentar en occidente donde la gente suele comprar cuando el precio sube y vender cuando baja. Pero la demanda en oriente funciona al revés, la gente compra cuando bajan los precios y venden cuando suben:









India's Sept gold imports surge as prices correct ahead of festivals


India's gold imports in September soared 658% from last year's lower base as a correction in local prices to the lowest level in nearly six months prompted jewellers to step up purchases for the upcoming festive season, a government source said.




www.reuters.com





Casi 100 toneladas compraron los indios en septiembre aprovechando las rebajas. 

En China también suelen aprovechar las correcciones para cargar. Además, con el tema de Evergrande y la prohibición de las criptomonedas no van a tener otra opción mejor que los metales...


----------



## Porestar (4 Oct 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Es muy probable que el futuro que nos espera sea parecido a READY PLAYER ONE donde la gente se pasará el día conectada a una realidad virtual y se alimentará de comida basura que nos traerán con drones a nuestra casa. Pensadlo bien, para la élite es la solución perfecta, se reduce el consumo al mínimo y todas nuestras necesidades se cubren mediante una realidad paralela mientras estamos encerrados en nuestra casa. La gente vivirá de una renta básica que le llegará para pagarse las pizzas y la suscripción a ese universo virtual.
> Terrorífico pero real. El otro día comiendo en un restaurante en la mesa de al lado había una familia en la que había dos gemelas de unos ocho años. Pues bien, se pasaron toda la comida y la sobremesa sin levantar la mirada de la tablet que tenía cada una, no se les oyó hasta que a una de ellas se le acabó la batería, momento en el que el padre le dió su móvil y siguió anestesiada. Si la gente hace eso con sus propios hijos qué problema tiene la élite para hacerlo con nosotros.
> Hace poco un conocido me comentaba que había prohibido ver Youtube a su hija porque se dió cuenta que la niña veía videos de niñas jugando con juguetes que ella misma tenía...



Ese ejemplo no significa nada, yo sólo le dejo el móvil al niño precisamente cuando estoy en un restaurante y no quiero que se aburra y dé por saco. En ninguna otra ocasión.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Oct 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Ese ejemplo no significa nada, yo sólo le dejo el móvil al niño precisamente cuando estoy en un restaurante y no quiero que se aburra y dé por saco. En ninguna otra ocasión.



Al igual que yo, ten tu al niño sentado quietecito en un restaurante, y muchas veces ni lo quieren y hay que bajarles a jugar, si es que es posible. Debe ser que el compañero no tiene hijos o son ya “creciditos”.


----------



## Pintxen (5 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Al igual que yo, ten tu al niño sentado quietecito en un restaurante, y muchas veces ni lo quieren y hay que bajarles a jugar, si es que es posible. Debe ser que el compañero no tiene hijos o son ya “creciditos”.



Te equivocas de pleno, lo que pasa es que yo no utilizo las pantallas como anestesia general. Que lo haces y encima lo justificas? Perfecto, allá tú. Yo le ofrezco otras alternativas. Cuando tenía su edad no había pantallas y sabíamos estar en un restaurante sin dar guerra.Por cierto, anoche cayó watsap


----------



## Furillo (5 Oct 2021)

LA INFLACIÓN HA LLEGADO PARA QUEDARSE según el vicepresidente de BlackRock Inc. y ex director del banco central suizo, Philipp Hildebrand.

BlackRock’s Hildebrand Says Higher Inflation Is Here to Stay

_Hildebrand de BlackRock dice que la inflación más alta está aquí para quedarse El exbanquero central suizo ve el comienzo de una "era muy diferente" 

La inflación se asentará por encima de las últimas dos décadas, dice El vicepresidente de BlackRock Inc. y ex director del banco central suizo, Philipp Hildebrand, tiene un mensaje para los inversores que están preocupados por la mayor inflación y su poder de permanencia: acostúmbrese. 

"Estoy convencido de que estamos entrando en una era muy diferente a la de las últimas dos décadas, donde la inflación estará en un nivel más alto de lo que ha estado", dijo Hildebrand en una entrevista con Bloomberg TV el viernes. 

La reapertura de la economía mundial después de la pandemia de coronavirus probablemente conducirá a una alta inflación durante los próximos 12 a 18 meses, dijo Hildebrand, quien advirtió sobre las crecientes presiones sobre los precios el año pasado. Cuando se le preguntó si la subida a corto plazo sería transitoria, predijo que la dinámica sería algo con lo que los mercados tendrían que lidiar en el futuro previsible. "Creo que es un marco equivocado preguntar si es transitorio o persistente, creo que son ambos", dijo. "El punto clave es que la inflación se estabilizará en un punto más alto y los mercados tendrán que acostumbrarse a eso". 

Su opinión no es compartida ampliamente por los banqueros centrales del mundo. El presidente de la Reserva Federal, Jerome Powell, y sus pares en el Banco Central Europeo, el Banco de Japón y el Banco de Inglaterra expresaron un optimismo cauteloso esta semana de que las interrupciones de la cadena de suministro que elevan la inflación en todo el mundo finalmente resultarían temporales. 

La inflación ya está comenzando a tener una tendencia al alza en algunas de las economías más grandes de Europa. Francia, Italia y Alemania han visto cómo los niveles se dispararon a su nivel más alto en al menos una década mientras lidiaban con los crecientes costos de la energía.

Evergrande Fallout: Hildebrand también dijo que no ve que la crisis del promotor inmobiliario China Evergrande Group tenga implicaciones importantes para la economía mundial. Dijo que es probable que las autoridades chinas frenen cualquier consecuencia, que dejaron en claro que apoyarían al sector inmobiliario. BlackRock es uno de los bonistas más notables de la empresa. "Supongo que las consecuencias en general serán limitadas en los mercados globales", dijo. "Hasta donde yo sé, este no es un momento de Minsky". En el panorama chino más amplio, Hildebrand dijo que la nación había visto una caída "extraordinaria" en el crecimiento este año, ya que apuntaba a lograr resultados políticos y sociales sobre los económicos, y esto era algo más a lo que los mercados tenían que acostumbrarse. “*En general, debemos aceptar el hecho de que los objetivos sociales y políticos son al menos tan importantes como el crecimiento*”, dijo._


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Oct 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Crisis: - Por qué el objetivo es destruir el CONSUMISMO DE MASAS
> 
> 
> Remitámonos al origen de todo, y es que según los dirigentes del mundo (que no las marionetas políticas televisivas, que tan solo son sus representantes), el planeta no aguanta el ritmo de producción y consumo mundiales, con el agravante de que los países en desarrollo pretenden consumir...
> ...




Estos artículos están chupados de escribir. Siempre es el mismo corta y pega con el catecismo globalista. Vale para todo.


----------



## IvanRios (5 Oct 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Estos artículos están chupados de escribir. Siempre es el mismo corta y pega con el catecismo globalista. Vale para todo.



Para todo, y "todo" también es aniquilarte.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> * No les hacen cumplir Basilea III. Les dan una nueva prórroga y más de los mismo, pueden seguir aumentando los cortos "ad infinitum" para contener el precio del oro.
> 
> 
> Cualquier cosa puede pasar, y aquí hay intereses muy gordos que se nos escapan.



Esto pasará


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Oct 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Para todo, y "todo" también es aniquilarte.



Solo falta la violencia de género y los LGTBI


----------



## IvanRios (5 Oct 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Solo falta la violencia de género y los LGTBI



Ya van incluidos en el paquete. Todo sea para que los come-caga que sobrevivan no se reproduzcan.


----------



## timi (5 Oct 2021)

Un colapso hipersónico viene hacia nosotros.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## FranMen (6 Oct 2021)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Sería interesante saber que opina el gobierno de España (y la oposición) y si tenemos algún plan aparte de endeudarnos más


----------



## IvanRios (6 Oct 2021)

El hundimiento del sistema fiduciario.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Tichy (6 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Zerohedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



Es de suponer que la pregunta es retórica. La respuesta evidente es que para qué gastar en una reserva de capital pudiendo destinar la pasta a chiringuitos donde colocar acólitos.
Y el que venga detrás que arree. Lo que viene siendo la política de Estado del gobierno (y de la oposición).


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Oct 2021)

WGC: Goldtransaktionen der Zentralbanken im August


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte jüngst die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende August 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 06.10.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Estado de las reservas oficiales de oro en agosto.

Compran:

India: +12,9 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +8,7 toneladas
Kazajistán: +5,3 toneladas
Turquía: +2,3 toneladas (-7,8 los bancos comerciales)
Filipinas: +0,7 toneladas
Serbia: +0,4 toneladas
Islas Salomón: +0,4 toneladas

Venden:

Katar: -0,9 toneladas
Mongolia: -0,4 toneladas
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,2 toneladas
República Checa: -0,1 toneladas
Méjico: -0,1 toneladas

Por otro lado, el banco central polaco dice que tiene pensado comprar otras 100 toneladas de oro en 2022:








UPDATE 1-Poland's central bank wants to buy 100 tonnes of gold, governor says


Poland's central bank wants to buy at least 100 tonnes of gold -- worth some $5.5 billion at current prices -- over the coming years, as it continues to expand its bullion reserves, governor Adam Glapinski said in an interview published on Monday.




www.reuters.com





También es previsible que los bancos comerciales turcos tengan que aumentar sus reservas de oro ya que el banco central turco les obliga a aumentar provisiones:









Turkey raises banks’ gold and FX reserve levels - Central Banking


Central bank announces work with state-owned organisations on prototype CBDC




www.centralbanking.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> WGC: Goldtransaktionen der Zentralbanken im August
> 
> 
> Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte jüngst die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende August 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 06.10.2021
> ...



Es una pasada. Los BC están comprando como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## r@in (6 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es una pasada. Los BC están comprando como si no hubiera un mañana



Poco o nada se nota en el precio.


----------



## timi (6 Oct 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Poco o nada se nota en el precio.



es que el precio no lo marca las ventas físicas , sino el oro papel ,, ese es el problema , lo mantendrán controlado mientras puedan , pero un día perderán el control.


----------



## FranMen (6 Oct 2021)

timi dijo:


> es que el precio no lo marca las ventas físicas , sino el oro papel ,, ese es el problema , lo mantendrán controlado mientras puedan , pero un día perderán el control.



¿Problema?


----------



## FranMen (6 Oct 2021)

Rubino: This Gold Bull Market Has Years To Run | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




“La reciente acción de ida y vuelta de los metales preciosos ha *dejado a mucha gente frustrada *tanto con el metal como con los "permabulls" en este espacio”

“Tenga en cuenta que la década de 1970 aparece como dos mercados alcistas separados por una corrección en 1975. Vea esa década como un mercado alcista único y obtendrá algo siempre y mucho más lucrativo que el mercado alcista 2000-2012, con la mayoría de las ganancias llegando hacia el final de la carrera.”


----------



## Jotac (7 Oct 2021)

Para el que le sirva, y teniendo en cuenta que no leo todos los mensajes y quizá ya lo haya dicho alguien, al menos para reforzar que los precios están subiendo de manera constante, cosa que ya sabiamos, pero ahora más que materializado. Con varios profesionales, autónomos y empresarios que he hablado me comentan que han tenido que ajustar precios ya 5 veces, y que siguen incrementando. Tanto en alimentacion como construcción, piensos, etc. Por ejemplo no podian montar muebles de cocina porque están sin las varillas metálicas, que no hay. Esto se nota más en negocios pequeños y que al no tener grandes stocks, trasladan de manera más flexible las actualizaciones de precios. Después irán las grandes superficies. A cuidarse!


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Oct 2021)

The Mechanics of the Global Gold Market


How the physical gold price is set, and how physical and derivates markets around the world are connected and interact. Founding Members of The Gold Observer may submit a topic for an article. One of the first Founding Members was Marko Viinikka, who asked me to write an article about how the...




thegoldobserver.substack.com





Hacia mucho tiempo que Koos Jansen / Jan Nieuwenhuijs no sacaba ningún artículo. Merece la pena leerlo.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Oct 2021)

timi dijo:


> es que el precio no lo marca las ventas físicas , sino el oro papel ,, ese es el problema , lo mantendrán controlado mientras puedan , pero un día perderán el control.



Todos los días, alrededor de las 14.30, le meten un viaje hacia abajo, pero resiste valientemente. Con la inflación ya consolidada, cada vez les cuesta más tirar el precio de los metales. La batalla será feroz hasta el 31 de diciembre. Los de este foro sabemos que hay grandes beneficios si se confirman nuestras tesis y pocos perjuicios porque, aunque consigan dar la patada adelante, el destino inevitable de todo esto es la destrucción del valor de las monedas.

Otra cosa es que podamos realizar nuestras ganancias sin que nos roben o nos maten en el postapocalipsis


----------



## midelburgo (7 Oct 2021)

Creo que esta noticia es relevante para la plata:








Silicon’s 300% Surge Throws Another Price Shock at the World


A metal made from the second-most abundant element on Earth has become scarce, threatening everything from car parts to computer chips and throwing up another hurdle for the world economy.




www.bloomberg.com





Se ha debido de acelerar la fabricacion de paneles fotovoltaicos, y cada uno lleva cerca de una onza de plata...


----------



## kooraff (8 Oct 2021)

midelburgo dijo:


> Creo que esta noticia es relevante para la plata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUENAS
No se si visteis este nuevo proyecto. Si funciona puede ser un reves para la plata???


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Oct 2021)

Y asi llevamos cientos de años.....que si son Galgos o Podencos.....


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Oct 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Para el que le sirva, y teniendo en cuenta que no leo todos los mensajes y quizá ya lo haya dicho alguien, al menos para reforzar que los precios están subiendo de manera constante, cosa que ya sabiamos, pero ahora más que materializado. Con varios profesionales, autónomos y empresarios que he hablado me comentan que han tenido que ajustar precios ya 5 veces, y que siguen incrementando. Tanto en alimentacion como construcción, piensos, etc. Por ejemplo no podian montar muebles de cocina porque están sin las varillas metálicas, que no hay. Esto se nota más en negocios pequeños y que al no tener grandes stocks, trasladan de manera más flexible las actualizaciones de precios. Después irán las grandes superficies. A cuidarse!



Era de esperar estando los costes tanto del transporte como de la energía disparados y sin techo..... estaba claro que después de la Pandemia, el parón económico y las quiebras que provocó el "efecto muelle" cuando se reiniciara la actividad iba a ser gordo, pero creo que nadie se esperaba que fuera TAN gordo y TAN rápido....


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (8 Oct 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Era de esperar estando los costes tanto del transporte como de la energía disparados y sin techo..... estaba claro que después de la Pandemia, el parón económico y las quiebras que provocó el "efecto muelle" cuando se reiniciara la actividad iba a ser gordo, pero creo que nadie se esperaba que fuera TAN gordo y TAN rápido....



Pues yo cuando avisaba que cerrar a la gente iba a ser una ruina, me hablaban de una recuperación en V, porque íbamos a salir más fuertes y todos teníamos arcoiris en las terrazas donde todo iba a salir bien. 
Porque tengo yo que apechugar con la subnormalidad del resto? Que injusticia.


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Oct 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Pues yo cuando avisaba que cerrar a la gente iba a ser una ruina, me hablaban de una recuperación en V, porque íbamos a salir más fuertes y todos teníamos arcoiris en las terrazas donde todo iba a salir bien.
> Porque tengo yo que apechugar con la subnormalidad del resto? Que injusticia.



Yo ya avisé en mi entorno hace meses que no se confiaran, ahorraran y fueran prudentes porque lo gordo venía ahora, no cuando se controlara la pandemia... Otra cosa es que me hicieran caso....


----------



## estupeharto (8 Oct 2021)

Entrevista de hace un año para tener en mente. Tic tac....

A partir del minuto 16:40 para quien quiera ir al grano de oro


----------



## mike69 (9 Oct 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Entrevista de hace un año para tener en mente. Tic tac....
> 
> A partir del minuto 16:40 para quien quiera ir al grano de oro



Me ha gustado pero las cosas han cambiado de un año hasta ahora.

Mi opinión es que vamos a una inflación importante para devaluar ahorros con el límite de la hiperinflación que destruye a las monedas fiat. 

Y llegado el momento dejarán caer el sistema creando una deflación brutal para reducir dinero-deuda, bajar precios de todos los activos, y ajustar la cantidad de dinero al nuevo sistema económico decreciente. 

Veo al oro como como el mejor activo para protegerse en ambos escenarios.

La moneda digital se puede anclar al oro en esos momentos que se ajuste todo, y dado que el sistema económico hacia el que vamos va a ser decreciente, sería la jugada perfecta. Por supuesto en el camino van a intentar que nos desprendamos de nuestro oro.

Ya saben que la única forma de sacar a la economía de una deflación es mediante una revaluacion del oro, pues por eso tendrán que anclar el oro a la moneda electrónica de turno. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (9 Oct 2021)

Siguen las caídas, hoy Yoigo a algunos clientes y Facebook también. 
Imaginad que tiran abajo internet como obtendriais los metales (y muchas otras cosas)?


----------



## Muttley (9 Oct 2021)

Segunda parte de Shock energético


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Oct 2021)

El talón de Aquiles del sistema va a ser la energía:

Gran artículo. Como de costumbre









Caza mayor. El desmembramiento de la Unión Europea y la lira turca.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





Mas de lo mismo...






__





2022. Un año difícil.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Oct 2021)

Recomienda varias mineras, ahora en general todas baratas.

Yo llevo varias, todas en pérdidas porque llevan meses bajando, pero quizas ahora no sea mal momento de entrar. Yo ya no meto más en mineras, pero mantengo lo que tengo a ver que pasa









Una pequeña cartera para evadir la inflación.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pintxen (9 Oct 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Si esto fuese verdad la plata se llevaría un buen palo.





kooraff dijo:


> BUENAS
> No se si visteis este nuevo proyecto. Si funciona puede ser un reves para la plata???



Lo puse por aquí hace un par de semanas


----------



## Muttley (10 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El talón de Aquiles del sistema va a ser la energía:
> 
> Gran artículo. Como de costumbre
> 
> ...





Harrymorgan dijo:


> Recomienda varias mineras, ahora en general todas baratas.
> 
> Yo llevo varias, todas en pérdidas porque llevan meses bajando, pero quizas ahora no sea mal momento de entrar. Yo ya no meto más en mineras, pero mantengo lo que tengo a ver que pasa
> 
> ...



Muy muy alineado con @antorob.
En los dos vídeos de Shock Energético se muestra lo que pienso.
Procuro además leer a Antonio cada cierto tiempo, para que no influya ni mi razonamiento ni lo que digo en los vídeos, para tener el lienzo en blanco….pero es que al final irremediablemente coincidimos. Y me alegra.
La energía es la clave de todo esto.
Oro y plata como activo energético en mano: cash energético
GJ como unidad monetaria.
Y todo referido a ello: un GJ compra tantos €. 

Cuando sea el momento, las mineras van a pegar un petardazo de aúpa.


----------



## antorob (10 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy muy alineado con @antorob.
> En los dos vídeos de Shock Energético se muestra lo que pienso.
> Procuro además leer a Antonio cada cierto tiempo, para que no influya ni mi razonamiento ni lo que digo en los vídeos, para tener el lienzo en blanco….pero es que al final irremediablemente coincidimos. Y me alegra.
> La energía es la clave de todo esto.
> ...



Gracias Muttley.

Tienes razón en lo de intentar evitar los sesgos para dar una opinión lo más imparcial posible. Y también es conveniente, diría imprescindible, una vez que tienes formada una opinión, revisarla con opiniones contrarias. Hegel y su dialéctica (tesis, antítesis, síntesis) dio las claves para sustentar una opinión (tesis) testada con argumentos de peso en contra, para dar lugar a una síntesis mucho más completa.

En cuanto al canal, lo acababa de publicitar en el blog, dado que en Rankia no les gusta la competencia (en realidad era una muy interesante aportación en uno de los puntos negros de Rankia, el tratamiento de los metales preciosos). Suerte con el canal, que creo va muy bien.


"quark7 de octubre de 2021, 14:26
Ah, y en Youtube, recomiendo el reciente canal dragón oro-plata de Muttley (innuendo en rankia). Trata sobre todo de una introducción al apasionante mundo de los metales preciosos.

No, tranquilos que no me pagan nada. Pero son excelentes."

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (10 Oct 2021)

Al resto de compañeros del foro, un saludo cordial.

Ando muy liado, pero procuro leer todo lo que puedo de este foro, aunque no escriba nada.

Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## lvdo (10 Oct 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Al resto de compañeros del foro, un saludo cordial.
> 
> Ando muy liado, pero procuro leer todo lo que puedo de este foro, aunque no escriba nada.
> 
> Un abrazo para todos.



A tí antorob, este hilo no sería el mismo sin tus aportaciones


----------



## jkaza (10 Oct 2021)

Es posible que suba el precio del oro y la plata se quedase estancada?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Oct 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Es posible que suba el precio del oro y la plata se quedase estancada?



Lo dudo muy mucho, pero muchísimo. Si el oro sube, lo mas probable es que la plata suba mas violentamente, aunque pueda ser puntual, creo que veremos un ratio interesante y no visto en mucho tiempo. Aunque bueno, nada es seguro, pero esa es mi apuesta y mi predicción.


----------



## timi (11 Oct 2021)

*¿Enfermo? Southwest Airlines cancela 1,000 vuelos más a medida que aumentan las interrupciones*
POR TYLER DURDEN
DOMINGO, 10 DE OCTUBRE DE 2021-02: 30 PM
Las aerolíneas Southwest cancelaron casi 2.000 vuelos entre el sábado y el domingo *, culpando a la FAA y al clima* por problemas que no parecían afectar a otras aerolíneas. Según FlightAware, Southwest canceló *más de 1,000 de los vuelos el domingo* .
“Experimentamos un impacto significativo en los aeropuertos de Florida [el viernes] por la noche después de que se implementó un programa de gestión del tráfico aéreo impuesto por la FAA debido al clima y resultó en una gran cantidad de cancelaciones”, Alan Kasher, quien supervisa las operaciones de vuelo de Southwest, en un comunicado obtenido por varios medios de comunicación el sábado.
Un grupo de aviones Boeing 737 MAX 8 de Southwest Airlines se sientan en la pista del Aeropuerto Internacional Phoenix Sky Harbor en Phoenix, Arizona, el 13 de marzo de 2019 (Ralph Freso / Getty Images).

Cerca de 800 vuelos de Southwest fueron cancelados el sábado, según el sitio web de seguimiento de vuelos FlightAware. Otras aerolíneas importantes, incluidas American Airlines y Spirit Airlines, parecían tener menos interrupciones.

*Southwest dijo en un comunicado el sábado que está intentando "volver a las operaciones casi normales a medida que avanzamos hacia el domingo".*
"Estamos trabajando duro entre bastidores para minimizar los desafíos y recuperar completamente la operación, ya que nos ocupamos de las tripulaciones y los clientes desplazados lo más rápido posible", dijo la compañía, sin dar más detalles sobre la naturaleza de las interrupciones del vuelo.
_
_
Como señala Jack Phillips de _The Epoch Times_ , la declaración del sábado de la firma también culpó del problema a los problemas de control del tráfico aéreo y al clima.
“Experimentamos un impacto significativo en los aeropuertos de Florida ayer (viernes) por la noche después de que se implementó un programa de gestión del tráfico aéreo impuesto por la FAA debido al clima y resultó en una gran cantidad de cancelaciones”, dijo Southwest.
Se especuló en las redes sociales de que las cancelaciones de vuelos estaban siendo provocadas por empleados que llamaron a los enfermos en masa. En su comunicado del sábado, Southwest no hizo referencia a las especulaciones.
"Southwest Airlines debe unirse a nuestros pares de la industria para cumplir con la directiva de vacunación COVID-19 del gobierno federal", anunció el director ejecutivo de Southwest, Gary Kelly, el 4 de octubre, y explicó que la compañía trabaja como contratista federal y debe cumplir con la vacuna de septiembre del presidente Joe Biden. mandato para empleados y contratistas federales. Eso provocó una demanda del sindicato de pilotos de Southwest, la Asociación de Pilotos de Southwest Airlines, que busca una orden judicial contra el mandato.
En su sitio web el sábado, la Asociación de Pilotos de Southwest Airlines culpó de las cancelaciones a "una serie de problemas, pero podemos decir con confianza que nuestros Pilotos no están participando en ninguna acción laboral oficial o no oficial", en una aparente referencia a especulaciones sobre empleados llamando enfermo.
“Nuestros Pilotos continuarán superando la mala planificación de la administración [de Southwest Airlines], así como cualquier desafío operativo externo, y seguirán siendo los Pilotos más productivos del mundo”, continuó el comunicado. “Seguirán enfocándose en su máxima prioridad: la seguridad”.
*Mientras tanto, el domingo por la mañana, hubo largas filas en el mostrador de boletos de Southwest en el aeropuerto de Tampa* , según los medios locales.
BJ Romero, un pasajero, le dijo a Fox13 , “Tengo dos hijos. Tengo citas. Tengo trabajo. No puedo faltar al trabajo. Tengo gente que confía en mí, así que tengo que estar en casa. Eso no va a funcionar para mí ".
Cuando se le preguntó si la afirmación de Southwest sobre el mal tiempo provocó cancelaciones masivas, Romero se resistió a la sugerencia. “Eso me suena a tonterías”, dijo Romero a la estación. "Hace buen tiempo en todas las áreas de conexión, no hay mal tiempo".
*"Tiene que haber algo detrás de escena que no nos digan".*


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Oct 2021)

Hemos visto estas últimas semanas los efectos de la subida de los precios del gas en la industria europea que está obligando a parar a industrias de diferentes sectores:









Soaring gas prices ripple through heavy industry, supply chains


Global record high natural gas prices are pushing some energy-intensive companies to curtail production in a trend that is adding to disruptions to global supply chains in some sectors such as food and could result in higher costs being passed on to their customers.




www.reuters.com





Desde la industria alimentaria por falta de CO2, a los fertilizantes por falta de amoniaco pasando por la industria pesada con parones de producción intermitentes o la generación de electricidad. Desde la EU acusan a Rusia de ser la causante de la escasez que hace que los precios se disparen:









EU Lawmakers Want Gazprom Investigated For Alleged Gas Market Manipulation | OilPrice.com


More than 40 members of the European Parliament from all political groups are urging the European Commission to launch an investigation into Russian gas giant Gazprom over alleged market manipulation




oilprice.com





Hay realmente escasez de gas de gas ruso o hay un problema con la divisa con la que se paga el gas ruso?









Putin backs idea to increase gas supply on market via St. Petersburg Stock Exchange


According to Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Novak, this may become one of the factors that will cool the situation on the market




tass.com





_El presidente Vladimir Putin apoyó la iniciativa de aumentar el suministro de gas en el mercado en medio de un aumento de los precios de los transportadores de energía en Europa. Pero, según él, *esto debe hacerse no a través del mercado spot de la UE, sino a través de la Bolsa de Valores de San Petersburgo.*

"Usted ha propuesto aumentar la oferta de gas en el mercado, en la bolsa, para reducir la demanda especulativa y la agitación en Europa. Esto se puede hacer, pero, por supuesto, no se debe hacer en el mercado al contado en Europa, pero, como usted dijo, en la bolsa de valores de San Petersburgo ", dijo Putin al dirigirse al viceprimer ministro Alexander Novak en una reunión sobre desarrollo energético._

Hay gas disponible y se podría aumentar el suministro pero solamente a través del St. Petersburg Stock Exchange denominado en rublos. No quieren contratos denominados en otras divisas.

Para que quiere Rusia vender sus productos en una divisa que puede imprimir a voluntad y a coste cero? A falta de una explicación mejor, me quedo con esta:






*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info





Se van a ir reconstruyendo las cadenas de suministro pero van a ser los países exportadores quienes decidan que divisa aceptan para los intercambios. Y no les interesa una divisa que otros puedan emitir a voluntad...

Si la industria europea quiere funcionar y la gente no pasar frío este invierno, va a tener que pagar el gas ruso con el medio de pago que acepte Rusia para ello.

PD. Con el carbón pasará lo mismo:








Europe requests more coal from Russia, producers ready — sources


Russian Railways, in their turn, have the opportunity to increase coal haulage to Europe, the company’s press service said




tass.com





Podrían aumentar la producción para evitar la escasez de carbón en Europa pero un "problema logístico" con los trenes lo impide. Problema de trenes que sólo afecta en una dirección, los envíos de carbón hacia el este no tienen ese problema:








Russian Railways can scale up coal supplies to China — press service


According to the Russian railway operator, coal deliveries to China in January-August 2021 soared by more than 30% annually to 20.6 mln tonnes




tass.com





Supongo que el "problema logístico" del carbón también se podría solucionar pagando en otra divisa igual que con el gas...


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2021)

Ya son tantas, empezando por el virus, su gestión en casi todos los países del mundo, la imposición de la vacuna, el corte de Suez, la parálisis en el transporte, los cortes de luz derivados de la falta de petróleo, gas, carbón, cierre de plantas energéticas justo cuando hacen falta, subvencionar parada de cultivos, cerrar la entrada de alimentos de Marruecos, los chips, impuestos al CO2…
Nuestros dirigentes no pueden ser tan inútiles, para hacerlo tan mal hay que esforzarse


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2021)

Muchos piensan que con la inflación actual, con la impresora a todo trapo el oro tiene que subir como la espuma. Yo lo voy a plantear al contrario, recientemente el oro subió un 50%, pudo ser un anticipo de que la inflación va a ser muy alta.
En realidad, pienso que las cosas no son tan cuadriculadas y que pueden ocurrir ambas.


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2021)

Una de las cosas que no entiendo, nos dicen que el encarecimiento de los fletes es porque faltan contenedores porque se acumulan en destino al no haber productos para llevar a China. No entiendo pues que los fletes se multipliquen por 10. Debería ser máximo x2 ida+vuelta vacío 








La falta de contenedores encarece los fletes y retrasa la salida de las exportaciones


El colapso del tráfico marítimo en las grandes rutas comerciales no impide que crezcan las ventas al exterior y las importaciones




www.laopiniondemurcia.es


----------



## timi (11 Oct 2021)

timi dijo:


> *¿Enfermo? Southwest Airlines cancela 1,000 vuelos más a medida que aumentan las interrupciones*
> POR TYLER DURDEN
> DOMINGO, 10 DE OCTUBRE DE 2021-02: 30 PM
> Las aerolíneas Southwest cancelaron casi 2.000 vuelos entre el sábado y el domingo *, culpando a la FAA y al clima* por problemas que no parecían afectar a otras aerolíneas. Según FlightAware, Southwest canceló *más de 1,000 de los vuelos el domingo* .
> ...


----------



## IvanRios (11 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ya son tantas, empezando por el virus, su gestión en casi todos los países del mundo, la imposición de la vacuna, el corte de Suez, la parálisis en el transporte, los cortes de luz derivados de la falta de petróleo, gas, carbón, cierre de plantas energéticas justo cuando hacen falta, subvencionar parada de cultivos, cerrar la entrada de alimentos de Marruecos, los chips, impuestos al CO2…
> Nuestros dirigentes no pueden ser tan inútiles, para hacerlo tan mal hay que esforzarse



No son tan inútiles, siguen el guión impuesto por sus amos. Vamos pasando (van 'pasándonos') de un paradigma basado en la abundancia y la ausencia total de límites (ni tan siquiera en cuanto a los recursos energéticos) a otro opuesto, o sea, a un modelo basado en la escasez y la imposibilidad del consumo de masas debido a los precios; un modelo basado en el racionamiento y finalmente en la pobreza, que es donde se pretende que vivamos para que la mafia mundial pueda seguir viviendo como reyes.


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2021)

Publirreportaje para regocijo del hilo:




__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Silver94 (11 Oct 2021)

¿A los de Reddit ya se les ha pasado la locura con la plata? Hace mucho que no veo cosas suyas por ningún hilo...


----------



## Caracol (11 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> ¿A los de Reddit ya se les ha pasado la locura con la plata? Hace mucho que no veo cosas suyas por ningún hilo...



Naaaada, 159.000 miembros y subiendo.
El COMEX ha perdido 1/3 de sus reservas para vender, el final está cerca.

Reddit/Wallstreetsilver


----------



## IvanRios (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## IvanRios (11 Oct 2021)

Hemos visto predicciones de todo tipo de hasta cuánto podría llegar el precio del oro, pero creo que pocas tan alta como esta (en caso de que China respaldase el yuan digital en oro). A ver quién supera esto cabrones

*Some analysts predict gold would have to go as high as $64,000 per ounce if China backed their Yuan with gold.*

*Algunos analistas predicen que el oro tendría que llegar hasta los 64.000 dólares por onza si China respaldara su yuan con oro.*









China Will Back Their Country's Digital Yuan With Gold


Some analysts predict gold would have to go as high as $64,000 per ounce if China backed their Yuan with gold.




quoththeraven.substack.com


----------



## Jebediah (11 Oct 2021)

Buenas, ¿alguien sabe qué es esta moneda? Ha aparecido en casa de un abuelo. 

Las he encontrado de 1958 pero de esta nada, y nada con ese dorso con la fecha del día, mes y año.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> ¿A los de Reddit ya se les ha pasado la locura con la plata? Hace mucho que no veo cosas suyas por ningún hilo...



En que hilo estas buscando y que estas esperando ver? Tienen twitter con millones de retuits, canal de youtube con las mejores entrevistas posibles, casi 160.000 Silverbacks en reddit/wallstreetsilver
Nosotros en España ya tenemos las vallas publicitarias en español en Madrid y Barcelona.

Que mas quieres ver? Quizás no estas buscando donde debes mmm

Los Espaldas Plateadas van a hacer papilla a los Pantalones Cortos.
Los Espaldas Plateadas van a hacer papilla a los Pantalones Cortos.









r/Wallstreetsilver


r/Wallstreetsilver: We are a community that loves Silver, Period.




www.reddit.com


----------



## andres_81 (11 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Buenas, ¿alguien sabe qué es esta moneda? Ha aparecido en casa de un abuelo.
> 
> Las he encontrado de 1958 pero de esta nada, y nada con ese dorso con la fecha del día, mes y año.



Parece una medalla. Ya he visto varias de ese tipo, pero ninguna con valor facial.


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2021)

El mercado del oro:





The Mechanics Of The Global Gold Market | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Hemos visto predicciones de todo tipo de hasta cuánto podría llegar el precio del oro, pero creo que pocas tan alta como esta (en caso de que China respaldase el yuan digital en oro). A ver quién supera esto cabrones
> 
> *Some analysts predict gold would have to go as high as $64,000 per ounce if China backed their Yuan with gold.*
> 
> ...



A veces la realidad supera a la ficción


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> A veces la realidad supera a la ficción


----------



## tristezadeclon (13 Oct 2021)

La moneda del billón de dólares, la triquiñuela para evitar el caos de la deuda en EEUU


Queda menos de un mes para que Estados Unidos caiga en una situación de impago de sus deudas. Al igual que con el presupuesto federal, el país vuelve a verse constreñido por una lucha partidista que se produce cada poco tiempo y que mantiene la economía de la nación en jaque. La catástrofe está...



www.eleconomista.es









parece q las teorías económicas de andy y lucas han creado escuela, ya no son solo los comunistas hermanos garzón con la MMT, sino q incluso la administración biden llegó a pensar como solución a la no aprobación del techo de deuda, en emitir una moneda de platino de 1 onza por valor de 1 billón de dólares

el sistema es una tomadura de pelo de principio a fin, no se sostiene con nada sólido, se basa exclusivamente en la fe de los idiotas, y precisamente por eso tiene sentido, pq el 90% de la población es retrasada mental, lo mismo se pinchan una basura experimental para una supuesta enfermedad, q compran y venden productos y servicios a cambio de un trozo de papel q algunos privilegiados pueden imprimir de forma infinita a su antojo

la estafa acabará reventando, alguno de los perjudicados terminará gritando q el rey está desnudo, y ese alguien ya no será sadam, gadaffi o strauss-kahn sino alguien a quien no puedan quitar de enmedio, el problema es q probablemente ese día estalle la tercera guerra mundial

creo q este meme resume a la perfección la estafa, aunq hacen falta ciertas explicaciones para entenderlo, la clave está en como consiguieron el pasar del 2 al 3:




edito: para el q no sepa lo q es el billete del paso 2, pongo esta foto ampliada, y recomiendo mirar bien lo q pone en ese billete pq es fundamental, aunq el de la foto q pongo sea de 1957 y en realidad no era un "silver certificate" real sino una especie de homenaje a los antiguos y verdaderos "silver certificates"




ese billete pone q es intercambiable por plata equivalente a un dolar q está depositada en el tesoro de los estados unidos de américa, casi nada, ve tu hoy día y pide q te den el equivalente en plata de todos los billetes q hay en el mercado, habría q recordar q el dolar original o "constitutional dollar" no es otra cosa q una cantidad concreta de plata q viene detallada en la ley monetaria ligada a la constitución estadounidense:

Las cinco reglas monetarias de la Constitución

Leídas en conjunto con las Enmiendas Novena y Décima, y la cláusula de obligación de contratos (Art. I, sec. 10, cl. 1), podemos identificar cinco políticas monetarias que son constitucionalmente requeridas en los Estados Unidos:

La unidad básica es el dólar, una moneda de plata que contiene 371,25 granos de plata pura.
Solo las monedas de oro o plata y el dinero (billetes respaldados por monedas) pueden ser de curso legal.
Ningún estado puede emitir monedas o divisas.
Nadie puede falsificar monedas o monedas emitidas por el gobierno de EE. UU.
Los billetes de dinero fiduciario ('letras de crédito') están prohibidos.
El resto de este artículo define algunos de los términos anteriores y explica cómo llegamos a estas cinco reglas.

Definición: 'dólar'

La Constitución hace del "dólar" la unidad de cuenta básica de la república. No define explícitamente el dólar. ¿Por qué? Porque todos en ese momento sabían exactamente qué era un dólar. Se trataba de una moneda de plata de peso y finura fijos, cuya edición más popular era el dólar molido español. Esa moneda popular, recordada hoy como 'piezas de ocho', contenía un promedio de 371,25 granos de plata pura o 416 granos de plata estándar. La 'plata estándar' es plata pura mezclada con otros metales, como níquel o cobre, para mayor durabilidad. / 5

Antes de la Ley de acuñación de 1792, las 'piezas de ocho' eran básicamente el único 'dólar' que los estadounidenses conocían o usaban. El gobierno de los Estados Unidos no acuñó su propia versión de la moneda del dólar hasta después de la ratificación de la Constitución (1788) y la Declaración de Derechos (1791).

En la Ley de acuñación de 1792, a veces también llamada Ley de la Casa de la Moneda (porque estableció la primera Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos en acuñar los primeros dólares estadounidenses), el Congreso codificó debidamente la definición existente y universalmente entendida de 'dólar, de la siguiente manera:

DÓLARES O UNIDADES: cada uno debe tener el valor de un dólar molido español como el mismo es ahora corriente, y contener trescientos setenta y un granos y cuatro dieciséis partes de un grano de puro, o cuatrocientos dieciséis granos de estándar. plata.

Eso es lo que es un 'dólar', a efectos constitucionales.

El valor del dólar es fijo, porque es una cantidad conocida incorporada por referencia al texto constitucional. El Congreso no tiene poder para alterar el valor del dólar. Solo una enmienda constitucional podría hacer eso.





__





The Constitution’s Seven Money Clauses – Dean Clancy







deanclancy.com


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Segunda parte de Shock energético



Hola Muttley. 

El concepto de cash energético es interesante pero no es aplicable a Bitcoin.

Las materias primas, cualquiera, son "cash energético" en el sentido de que producirlas ha requerido usar energía. Ese "cash energético" se degrada más o menos rápido según el producto (días en caso de productos perecederos, otros meses, otros años). Y por último, los metales preciosos cuyo "cash energético", por sus características propias como elementos de la tabla periódica, apenas se degradan.

La degradación del "cash energético" de los diferentes productos, obliga a volverlos a producir y volver a gastar energía en ello. El de los metales preciosos, al no degradarse energéticamente, toda la energía que ha supuesto producirlos se mantiene intacta. Esa energía contenida en los metales preciosos en su forma monetaria permite "ahorrar" la cantidad de energía que sería necesaria para producir una cantidad similar empezando de cero. La energía que se utilizó, por ejemplo, hace 100 años en producir un kg de plata podría ser gastada hoy para sus diferentes usos "ahorrándonos" el coste energético de producir una cantidad similar.

Esto aplica a Bitcoin? No.

El gasto de energía de Bitcoin se produce en la validación de las transacciones por parte de equipos informáticos que usan energía de forma intensiva (llamados "mineros") y que reciben como recompensa nuevas unidades de cuenta (llamadas "bitcoins") de la base de datos (llamada "cadena de bloques").

*El gasto energético se produce en la validación de las unidades de cuenta* cuando son transferidas entre los diferentes usuarios. Es decir, no tienes nada (bueno, tienes un apunte contable en una base de datos intangible) hasta que no intentas transferirlo, momento en el cual es necesario gastar energía para alimentar los equipos informáticos que garantizan que tu apunte contable pertenece efectivamente a la base de datos llamada "Bitcoin".

Para validar una transacción con metales preciosos no requiere el gasto energético que supone producirlos. Son realidades que no tienen nada que ver una con la otra pese a que en nuestro mapa mental puedan guardar cierta semejanza... 

Pero la única semejanza entre los metales y las criptomonedas son los términos utilizados para describirlas. Me explico:

*Bitcoin es una genialidad del neuromarketing* que ha conmutado conceptos para sugerir la tangibilidad de lo virtual, en concreto del oro. Esto ha posibilitado el surgimiento de una convención entre un grupo de personas que lo consideran el futuro del dinero gracias al mapa mental creado gracias a la programación neurolingüistica.

Se han transmutado fenómenos intangibles por palabras que sugieren la tangibilidad de la realidad física de los metales preciosos para explicar la realidad de Bitcoin.

Una "cadena" (base de datos dónde se registran transacciones) de "bloques" (diferentes actualizaciones de la base de datos) que son "minados" (validación de transacciones) por "mineros" (validadores que deciden que transacciones se registran en la base datos y cuáles no si son los primeros en resolver un cálculo que certifique que todas las transacciones incluidas en la siguiente actualización son efectivamente las unidades de cuenta propias de la base de datos) que a cambio reciben una recompensa en forma de "monedas" extraídas de los "bloques" que han resuelto (reciben la unidad de cuenta que usa la base de datos para contabilizar las transacciones).

Las unidades de cuenta de una base de datos que se va actualizando con las transacciones que decidan incluir los validadores, se convierten gracias a la programación neurolingüistica, en "oro 2.0" que es "minado" de "bloques de datos" que puedes guardar en una "cartera".

*Gracias a la conmutación de unos conceptos por otros, lo virtual toma un significado y adquiere valor en el mapa mental de la realidad gracias a que toma los atributos de los metales preciosos* (sobre los que si hay consenso sobre su valor) gracias a los términos utilizados para definir lo intangible.


----------



## Muttley (13 Oct 2021)

@Spielzeug 
Gracias por el input. Muy interesante. 
Me han solicitado un programa sobre Bitcoin-oro (si, ya lo sé un clásico) y usaré toda la información que me has dado, si te parece bien.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> @Spielzeug
> Gracias por el input. Muy interesante.
> Me han solicitado un programa sobre Bitcoin-oro (si, ya lo sé un clásico) y usaré toda la información que me has dado, si te parece bien.



Claro! Todo lo que escribo aquí está a disposición de quien quiera usarlo 

Aquí hay un hilo para el debate ilusión vs realidad:





__





Alquimia moderna: transformando ceros y unos en oro


Bitcoin es una genialidad del neuromarketing que ha conmutado conceptos para sugerir la tangibilidad de lo virtual, en concreto del oro. Esto ha posibilitado el surgimiento de una convención entre un grupo de personas que lo consideran el futuro del dinero gracias al mapa mental creado gracias a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## IvanRios (13 Oct 2021)

Muy clara la forma en que el foro económico mundial ilustra la destrucción del dólar o divisas Fiat ante el probable escenario al que nos van a llevar: la estanflación:

Al inicio del vídeo un dólar destruyéndose, ilustrando de esta forma la destrucción de las divisas Fiat.










What Is Stagflation? And Should We Be Worried It’s Coming Back?


The World Economic Forum is an independent international organization committed to improving the state of the world by engaging business, political, academic and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas. Incorporated as a not-for-profit foundation in 1971, and...




www.weforum.org


----------



## jkaza (13 Oct 2021)

Sacarán el digidollar quitándole un par de 0 como van a hacer en Venezuela, y problema resuelto.


----------



## tristezadeclon (14 Oct 2021)

video recien salido del horno de wallstreetsilver en youtube donde explican didacticamente la estafa del sistema monetario, estableciendo una analogía entre la antigua roma y los estados unidos hoy día, a través del papel jugado por la plata en ese sistema monetario y el progresivo envilecimiento del dinero como síntoma de la decadencia de un imperio y próxima sustitución por otro

son solo 7 minutos y se puede poner la traducción automática a español para aquellos q no dominen el inglés, es significativo q hasta los propios yanquis se están dando cuenta de su inminente fin como potencia hegemónica y de q todo el sistema es una estafa descomunal


----------



## saa12121 (14 Oct 2021)

Buena pinta esta semana nuestros queridos MMPP. Si le dan mazazo a la plata otra vez, cargaré más porque es evidente que está infravalorada viendo la coyuntura económica en la que estamos. Es "imposible" que no avance hacia los 30 a medio plazo.

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## timi (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## OBDC (15 Oct 2021)

Metaleros prepararse para cargar oro porque parece que está a punto de vencer el soporte de los 1700 y con ganas....
El resto de mortales observamos desde la barrera este interesante rally que augura algún derrape o salto sin tracción histórico....






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## TitusMagnificus (15 Oct 2021)

Gracias a todos los que aportáis porque a los neófitos nos ayudáis mucho a entender qué se cuece.

Tengo claro que hay que comprar metales para, como dicen en Reddit, tener dinero de verdad pero lo que no sé es en qué formato sería mejor si en un futuro hay que moverlo: monedas o lingotes, pequeñas o grandes, oro o plata. ¿Dónde lo compráis vosotros? ¿Lo dejáis en custodia? ¿Cómo de fácil será moverlo si como leo por aquí la economía metalera se impone a los papelitos impresos?

Slds


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Oct 2021)

Otra muestra más de que estamos en un punto de inflexión, hay división entre las élites:






Comienzan las puñaladas entre las instituciones de gobernanza económica mundiales (seguimiento de dimisiones)


https://nationalpost.com/pmn/news-pmn/crime-pmn/yellen-calls-for-strong-action-to-boost-data-integrity-at-imf-world-bank La secretaria del Tesoro de Estados Unidos, Janet Yellen, pidió el jueves "acciones enérgicas" por parte de las instituciones financieras internacionales para impulsar la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Metaleros prepararse para cargar oro porque parece que está a punto de vencer el soporte de los 1700 y con ganas....
> El resto de mortales observamos desde la barrera este interesante rally que augura algún derrape o salto sin tracción histórico....
> 
> 
> ...




lo malo es que da el salto y luego vuelve a cae en picado.

Si en lugar de oro algunos llegan a haber comprado cosa que ya se puso por el foro, cobre el año pasado, habrian multiplicado por dos las ganancias, creo que mas o menos ha subido al doble el cobre, en cambio el oro recuerdo haberlo visto por estas fechas mas caro el año pasado, por lo menos en agosto del 2020 si que estaba mas caro.


----------



## OBDC (15 Oct 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> lo malo es que da el salto y luego vuelve a cae en picado.
> 
> Si en lugar de oro algunos llegan a haber comprado cosa que ya se puso por el foro, cobre el año pasado, habrian multiplicado por dos las ganancias, creo que mas o menos ha subido al doble el cobre, en cambio el oro recuerdo haberlo visto por estas fechas mas caro el año pasado, por lo menos en agosto del 2020 si que estaba mas caro.



Prepárate para ver el litio en números estratosfericos, con los chinos y rusos controlando el mayor reservorio mundial y en la UE poniendo leyes verdes y anulando el uso de motores de gasolina.
Hay un interesante hilo con aporte de iluminados que habla de este tema de hace un tiempo.
No se podía saber.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Metaleros prepararse para cargar oro porque parece que está a punto de vencer el soporte de los 1700 y con ganas....
> El resto de mortales observamos desde la barrera este interesante rally que augura algún derrape o salto sin tracción histórico....
> 
> 
> ...







Pase lo que pasa, va a a pasar en breve. El banderín se va a romper en dos o tres semanas máximo, y saldremos de este impas lateral. Yo creo que por arriba, y vamos a ver una subida guapa. También se podría ver una ligera divergencia alcista con el el RSI que anima a pensar en una subida maja, aunque tampoco creo que sea la "gran subida", ni nada definitivo. Probablemente luego lo vuelvan a bajar. Yo creo que habrá que esperar hasta el 2022 para ver cosas "grandes".

También pudiera ser que rompa por abajo... pero sinceramente, no lo veo recorrido. Puede ( más que probable) que con el oro no nos hagamos ricos, pero tampoco tiene pinta de que vayamos a perder hasta la camisa. Los intentos de tirar el oro en los últimos meses han sido infructuosos. Hay interés, y la macroeconomia, acompaña ( sobre todo tipos de interés reales negativos e una inflación que cada vez ocupa y preocupa más).

Que el oro apenas haya subido esta crisis solo se explica por la propia manipulación que permite a los B.C comprar barato. La explicación manida de que el dinero del oro se va a Criptos es una falacia porque el importe de capitalziación del BTC ( del resto de criptos ya ni hablamos) sigue siendo mínimo si comparamos con el oro : Bitcoin apenas ha alcanzado el 2% de la capitalización de mercado del oro, según indican nuevos datos.

Por lo tanto la explicación solo puede ser la manipulación, lo que permite que dinero ganso entre en el oro físico ( B.C fundamentalmente) sin que la cotización suba, lo que permite acumulación a buenos precios.

Como es lógico, ese dique podrá contener las aguas un tiempo, pero los metales están acumulando una energía tremenda que por algún lado va a desbordar


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (15 Oct 2021)

El mundo enfrenta un gravisimo problema de recursos energéticos, la gente totalmente imbuida en el sistema capitalista no se da cuenta de que nada puede sustituir a los hidrocarburos, y como afectan estos a todo, se habla del litio o del hidrogeno cuando estos no son mas que vectores energéticos, son como la energia electrica que es otro vector pues sirve para aprovechar la energia del agua embalsada o del calor del carbon o el gas para su uso.

Cuando se habla de invertir en la mineria del cobre o del litio, o incluso del oro y la plata no se tiene en cuenta que la falta de diesel hace que la extraccion de estos minerales llegue a ser ruinosa como ocurre ahora con las acerias que estan parando por que le sale mas cara la corriente para hacer una tonelada de acero que el precio de la propia tonelada de acero.

Por eso creo que el oro y la plata ya producido acabarán siendo el respaldo de la moneda que las elites enitan para su uso, a los demas nos daran el cuenco de arroz de rigor a cambio de nuestro trabajo como esclavos.


----------



## OBDC (15 Oct 2021)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Daviot (16 Oct 2021)

En la plata la situación por análisis técnico nos dice que seguimos dentro del canal bajista. Vamos a ver si se puede romper el techo de dicho canal al alza ya que esta semana el precio ha respondido bien al alza.

Viendo el gráfico todavía no podemos considerar que haya salido del canal bajista. Para romper el techo del canal el precio de la plata debería superar al menos en un 3% el valor correspondiente a 23,10 dólares lo cual nos da 23,80. El precio de cierre ha sido 23,30 $

Veremos que tal se da la semana que viene.


----------



## Daviot (16 Oct 2021)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que aportáis porque a los neófitos nos ayudáis mucho a entender qué se cuece.
> 
> Tengo claro que hay que comprar metales para, como dicen en Reddit, tener dinero de verdad pero lo que no sé es en qué formato sería mejor si en un futuro hay que moverlo: monedas o lingotes, pequeñas o grandes, oro o plata. ¿Dónde lo compráis vosotros? ¿Lo dejáis en custodia? ¿Cómo de fácil será moverlo si como leo por aquí la economía metalera se impone a los papelitos impresos?
> 
> Slds



Buenas conforero, enhorabuena por alcanzar la iluminación a la que todos los que estamos por aquí también hemos llegado de una forma u otra.

Comentarte que lo mejor son las monedas, en oro el tamaño ideal es el de 1 oz porque es como mejor sale de precio. Hay una excepción que son las monedas antiguas de la Unión Monetaria Latina que se dio en Europa en el siglo XIX. Estas monedas que se hicieron por millones a pesar de ser antiguas se utilizan hoy como monedas de inversión y salen muy bien de precio a pesar de contener sólo 5,80 gramos de oro puro aunque pesan sobre 6,45 gramos.

Estas monedas que te menciono son los 20 francos franceses que pueden ser Napoleones, gallos, cabeza de Ceres o bien también son de otros países como los 20 francos vrenelli de Suiza, etc.

En plata también monedas porque son más fáciles de verificar pero a veces puede haber lingotes interesantes que sean de colección o bien lingotes de kilo siempre que el precio por onza salga mejor que comprando onzas de plata sueltas.

En la plata normalmente lo que mejor sale de precio son las monedas de 1 onza.

Aquí muchos compramos en tiendas europeas on-line porque hay muchísima más variedad y por lo general mejores precios aunque los gastos de envío sean mayores que en tiendas on-line españolas.

En custodia no se suele dejar por el tema de que si no lo tienes no lo posees, si acaso una caja de seguridad en un banco si el valor de lo que vas acumulando es muy alto pero con los inconvenientes que ello conlleva de gastos y demás.

Lo que comento aquí es en rasgos generales, hay mucha más información tanto en este hilo como en el hilo sobre monedas y lingotes de inversión.

Saludos.


----------



## Tolagu (16 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> En la plata la situación por análisis técnico nos dice que seguimos dentro del canal bajista. Vamos a ver si se puede romper el techo de dicho canal al alza ya que esta semana el precio ha respondido bien al alza.
> 
> Viendo el gráfico todavía no podemos considerar que haya salido del canal bajista. Para romper el techo del canal el precio de la plata debería superar al menos en un 3% el valor correspondiente a 23,10 dólares lo cual nos da 23,80. El precio de cierre ha sido 23,30 $
> 
> Veremos que tal se da la semana que viene.



La verdad es que puede pasar de todo. A mi me tiene loco la figura HCH tan simétrica que ha formado. A ver si confirma. Porque lo más bonito es que si lo hace, podría estar terminando la cabeza de una segunda formación más grande con proyecciones a los 28-29.

En fin, películas del futuro que nadie sabe a ciencia cierta. Yo por si acaso ya estoy preparando una posición maja con el fondo que usé al año pasado, el 3SIL. Lo único que me sujeta ahora mismo es que veo el trolar con una posibilidad grande de dispararse y, sinceramente, en estos momentos no soy capaz de elaborar un escenario positivo para los metales si llega a producirse.

Entre medias, seguiremos sujetos a vaivenes y tejemanejes. Como siempre.


----------



## Daviot (16 Oct 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> La verdad es que puede pasar de todo. A mi me tiene loco la figura HCH tan simétrica que ha formado. A ver si confirma. Porque lo más bonito es que si lo hace, podría estar terminando la cabeza de una segunda formación más grande con proyecciones a los 28-29.
> 
> En fin, películas del futuro que nadie sabe a ciencia cierta. Yo por si acaso ya estoy preparando una posición maja con el fondo que usé al año pasado, el 3SIL. Lo único que me sujeta ahora mismo es que veo el trolar con una posibilidad grande de dispararse y, sinceramente, en estos momentos no soy capaz de elaborar un escenario positivo para los metales si llega a producirse.
> 
> Entre medias, seguiremos sujetos a vaivenes y tejemanejes. Como siempre.



Sí, supongo que te refieres al Hombro-cabeza-Hombro invertido.

Yo lo veo un poco arriesgado el ETF de plata Wisdom Tree apalancado x3.

El rendimiento de los bonos USA a 10 años como sabrás está subiendo, creo que está ya a un 1,59 % de interés lo que pienso que va a hacer que fluya mucho dinero al dólar y este se revalorice, lo cual puede ser peligroso para el precio del oro y la plata.


----------



## Tolagu (16 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, supongo que te refieres al Hombro-cabeza-Hombro invertido.
> 
> Yo lo veo un poco arriesgado el ETF de plata Wisdom Tree apalancado x3.
> 
> El rendimiento de los bonos USA a 10 años como sabrás está subiendo, creo que está ya a un 1,59 % de interés lo que pienso que va a hacer que fluya mucho dinero al dólar y este se revalorice, lo cual puede ser peligroso para el precio del oro y la plata.



Claro, claro, el invertido en la parte baja de la gran corrección. Y por eso te decía que la situación del dólar es la que me sujeta para no tomar la posición. Los rendimienos no me preocupan tanto, de momento. Ya tuvimos plata a 28 con este nivel de rendimientos. Vamos a ver qué va ocurriendo con las decisiones de la puñetera FED.

Con respecto al 3SIL es cierto que son tremendos los movimientos. No sólo por el apalancamiento 3X sino porque liquida diario, para lo bueno y para lo malo. Es decir, los rendimientos positivos o negativos los compones a diario. Esto provoca oscilaciones bestiales, pero para mi, es la gracia que tiene. El año pasado yo pillé un timing cojonudo y es en lo que estoy ahora, en intentar anticipar un buen movimiento. Este año..... ¿a mediados de Noviembre?


----------



## Lego. (16 Oct 2021)

Ya sabemos por qué el oro no sube ni subirá jamás.

El GAFE.


----------



## Muttley (16 Oct 2021)

ETF ORO Y PLATA


----------



## Tolagu (16 Oct 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> ETF ORO Y PLATA



Básicamente de acuerdo. Lo cual no quita para tomar posiciones más o menos arriesgadas en según qué momentos. Yo personalmente lo que hago con estos movimientos especulativos (creo que ya lo comenté hace mucho) es convertir las ganancias (si las tengo) en físico. En cuanto al 3SIL, estudiadlo si lo consideráís conveniente. En modo alguno es una recomendación. Nunca suelo hacerlas y menos con productos de alto riesgo.


----------



## Tolagu (16 Oct 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ya sabemos por qué el oro no sube ni subirá jamás.
> 
> El GAFE.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 809101



Debió aprender el valor del joro cuando su menestro de economía malvendió existencias del Banco de España.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Oct 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Ya sabemos por qué el oro no sube ni subirá jamás.
> 
> El GAFE.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 809101



Vaya, vaya, así que aquellas maletas eran de Delcy Rodríguez Zapatero...


----------



## timi (17 Oct 2021)

Visualizing The Global Silver Supply Chain | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Oct 2021)

JOSÉ LLINARES EXPLICA EL ❌ERROR❌ DE INVERTIR EN LINGOTES EN VEZ DE MONEDAS


►Libro José Llinares (Análisis Técnico Profesional): https://amzn.to/3G3Bdo6 ‍CURSO METALES PRECIOSOS: https://academiaelectrum.com/ PÁGINA SORTEOS MENSUALES: https://goldenageoroplata.com/sorteo/ ...




odysee.com





Son conceptos conocidos...pero por si hay algun nuevo por el hilo que lo eche un vistazo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> JOSÉ LLINARES EXPLICA EL ❌ERROR❌ DE INVERTIR EN LINGOTES EN VEZ DE MONEDAS
> 
> 
> ►Libro José Llinares (Análisis Técnico Profesional): https://amzn.to/3G3Bdo6 ‍CURSO METALES PRECIOSOS: https://academiaelectrum.com/ PÁGINA SORTEOS MENSUALES: https://goldenageoroplata.com/sorteo/ ...
> ...



Yo prefiero tener un poco de todo: algna onza, paquillos, carlillos y algún lingote, pero sobre todo monedas históricas de 900 y 835 que no tienen apenas premium o se encuentran incluso por debajo de su valor metálico (y se pueden vender poco a poco).


----------



## hyugaa (17 Oct 2021)

Ratio oro papel vs onza fisica SE SITUA YA POR ENCIMA 500 (BONITO EFECTO PALANCA)

Es decir que por cada onze de oro disponible fisicamente hay 500 contratos en oro papel

Jorder ni el rey Salomon podria cortar una onza de oro en 500 trozos


y lo mejor es legal, hasta que estalle claro.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (17 Oct 2021)

dx3 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> He comprado, (en una tienda de prestigio), 2 monedas de 1 OZ Krugerrand, las he pesado en una báscula barata pero que funciona bien.
> 
> El resultado siempre es 34.0
> ...



Sí


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Oct 2021)

Are You Prepared For The Mass Repricing Of Goods And Services? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Oct 2021)

Poland accelerates gold buying: Plans to purchase 100 tonnes during 2022


Among central banks in Europe, the Polish central bank is leading the charge into physical gold, with a plan to buy 100 tonnes during 2022.




www.bullionstar.com





El banco central polaco se apunta al madmaxismo y dice que _compra oro ya que seguiría manteniendo su poder adquisitivo en caso de que *alguien* *cortase el suministro eléctrico *destruyendo así todos los apuntes contables digital.

Hay que estar preparado por si ocurre el peor escenario pero aunque no ocurra, el oro no tiene riesgo contrapartida ni puede ser devaluado unilateralmente por la política monetaria de un país por lo que no tiene riesgo geopolítico._






Bancos centrales preparándose para el MADMAX. Polonia compra oro por si "alguien" cortase el suministro eléctrico.


Hace un par de años, el banco central holandés sorprendía con el anuncio de que repatriaba sus reservas de oro en el extranjero y las movía a una nueva ubicación secreta custodia por el ejército. Su explicación para ese movimiento fue: el oro es la base del sistema monetario y lo necesitaremos...




www.burbuja.info




_________

Otras señal indirecta de que algo está ocurriendo es ver cómo algunos CEOs de compañías importantes se retiran de su puesto. El este caso el de la Pearth Mint de Australia:









Media announcements | The Perth Mint


Read the latest media releases and announcements from The Perth Mint.




www.perthmint.com





____________

Dejo aquí una noticia curiosa pero que tal vez sea más habitual en el futuro y ocurra en más países: el presidente del banco central iraní condenado a 10 años de cárcel por su mala gestión, algunos de sus colaboradores también van al trullo:









Iran’s ex-central bank chief and officials sentenced to prison


Judiciary said the officials’ illegal distribution scheme hurt Iran’s economy at a time of hardship under US pressure.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## IvanRios (18 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> JOSÉ LLINARES EXPLICA EL ❌ERROR❌ DE INVERTIR EN LINGOTES EN VEZ DE MONEDAS
> 
> 
> ►Libro José Llinares (Análisis Técnico Profesional): https://amzn.to/3G3Bdo6 ‍CURSO METALES PRECIOSOS: https://academiaelectrum.com/ PÁGINA SORTEOS MENSUALES: https://goldenageoroplata.com/sorteo/ ...
> ...



A propósito de Llinares, muy interesantes comentarios en el 2018. No acierta en la fecha del colapso económico y el reset pues pensaba que los BC se iban a retirar antes; no ha sido así y han seguido pegando patadas al balón, trasladando el problema hacia adelante y haciéndolo más gordo, pero todo tiene su límite y el estirar el chicle no nos salvará del desastre, así que a pesar de tener tres años, el audio estaría de plena actualidad para quien lo quiera escuchar.


----------



## Tolagu (18 Oct 2021)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que aportáis porque a los neófitos nos ayudáis mucho a entender qué se cuece.
> 
> Tengo claro que hay que comprar metales para, como dicen en Reddit, tener dinero de verdad pero lo que no sé es en qué formato sería mejor si en un futuro hay que moverlo: monedas o lingotes, pequeñas o grandes, oro o plata. ¿Dónde lo compráis vosotros? ¿Lo dejáis en custodia? ¿Cómo de fácil será moverlo si como leo por aquí la economía metalera se impone a los papelitos impresos?
> 
> Slds



Mira aquí (espero que funcione el link):








Three bizarre reasons why inflation is here to stay | Sovereign Research


When I was about five years old in the early 1980s, my dad brought home our first computer. I’ll never forget it– it was an clunky IBM with a tiny, orange, monochromatic monitor…




www.sovereignman.com




Encontrarás un enlace a una pequeña guía que te va a venir bien. Además, este tío escribe de puta madre. La guía es gratuita, sólo introduces el email, y no tienes que suscribirte a nada que no quieras.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (18 Oct 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mira aquí (espero que funcione el link):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues me ha parecido bastante interesante y didáctico, pero requiere una segunda lectura. Muchas gracias


----------



## HRM (18 Oct 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Mira aquí (espero que funcione el link):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En menos de 2 años ni inflación ni ostias. Vamos a un escenario deflacionario con un IPC bajo y gente sin un puto duro. Todo lo demás son fantasías de Vendedores de Humo, perdón, Oro


----------



## Tolagu (18 Oct 2021)

Gran aportación @HRM y sobre todo muy elaborada. Es fantástico el conocimiento que creéis tener del futuro. El conocimiento talibán y, además, simple. Y apareces por este hilo para trolear, otro más. No aguanto un tonto más. Ea, al ignore.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Oct 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Gran aportación @HRM y sobre todo muy elaborada. Es fantástico el conocimiento que creéis tener del futuro. El conocimiento talibán y, además, simple. Y apareces por este hilo para trolear, otro más. No aguanto un tonto más. Ea, al ignore.



Esto se esta llenando de trolls y creo que eso es buena señal, muy buena!


----------



## cdametalero (18 Oct 2021)

Que grandes los de WSS!!!


----------



## Silver94 (18 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esto se esta llenando de trolls y creo que eso es buena señal, muy buena!



No sé, si te das cuenta este subforo se está llenando de trolls tratando de tontos a los que apuestan por los metales. Y te vas al subforo de las criptos y está lleno de trolls tratando de tontos a los que confían en ellas.

Aquí todo el mundo se cree más listo que los demás, y en seguida tiran de insulto fácil o de menospreciar al resto.


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> No sé, si te das cuenta este subforo se está llenando de trolls tratando de tontos a los que apuestan por los metales. Y te vas al subforo de las criptos y está lleno de trolls tratando de tontos a los que confían en ellas.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo se cree más listo que los demás, y en seguida tiran de insulto fácil o de menospreciar al resto.



Una gran verdad, todos se creen más listos que los demás...y tiran del insulto fácil.
Te doy un thank porque es lo más inteligente que he leído en este hilo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Una gran verdad, todos se creen más listos que los demás...y tiran del insulto fácil.
> Te doy un thank porque es lo más inteligente que he leído en este hilo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto



Joder en cuanto dicen troll apareces tu macho


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Joder en cuanto dicen troll apareces tu macho



Y tú atrás....






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Orooo (19 Oct 2021)

Chavales aqui se encontraron el otro día el tesoro de monedas de oro en Jávea. Y yo aquí haciendo el canelo


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Oct 2021)

Parece que los metales se animan. Veremos si es otro espejismo más


----------



## HRM (19 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Esto se esta llenando de trolls y creo que eso es buena señal, muy buena!



Lo que si es ser un troll es decir semejante barbaridad solo porque los medios nos meten el miedo con el escenario de Inflación. Y de paso contestarme cualquier estupidez seguidamente de bloqueo para que no pueda dar explicación como ha hecho el compañero @Tolagu. Lo más parecido a un niño dando pataletas


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Joder en cuanto dicen troll apareces tu macho



Y eso pasa por no hacer uso del ignore.


----------



## OBDC (20 Oct 2021)

HRM dijo:


> Lo que si es ser un troll es decir semejante barbaridad solo porque los medios nos meten el miedo con el escenario de Inflación. Y de paso contestarme cualquier estupidez seguidamente de bloqueo para que no pueda dar explicación como ha hecho el compañero @Tolagu. Lo más parecido a un niño dando pataletas



Si alguna vez te pusiste en el recreo del colegio a observar los que juntaban y trapicheaban con cromos aquí reconocerás a cada uno de esos niños.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a la gente de lo que la molesto


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Oct 2021)

Réquiem por un foro...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (20 Oct 2021)

Usen el botón de ignore, señores.

Yo entro en este hilo para hablar de metales preciosos y leer opiniones, argumentos, consejos, estimaciones... Para aprender en definitiva.

Hay un usuario conocido por todos que entra a diario a burlarse de los metaleros y a provocar. Esos son todos sus aportes y los repite constantemente, así que no vale la pena seguir leyéndole.

Ignore y listo. Sin nervios ni enfados. Si le contestamos contribuimos sin querer a que logre su objetivo, que no es otro que el de cargarse el hilo.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Oct 2021)

Por cada 1% de incremento de la inflación, la demanda de oro en India aumenta un 2,6 %.





__





For every 1% increase in Inflation, gold demand In India increases by 2.6%, highlights World Gold Council Report







www.gold.org





Pero pasa nada porque la inflación es temporal, dicen los bancos centrales...

Mientras tanto, la percepción general, incluso en el foro, es esta:




__





El oro no se come IDIOTAS!


Vamos a poner un sencillo ejemplo.... Yo tengo un pozo de agua y mi vecino tierra fertil.... Llegas tu con tu oro. Mira macho YO neccesito de mi vecino para comer y el de miagua para cultivar. Ninguno de los dos necesita de tu oro. Asi que te lo metes por el culo.... El que tiene tierra...




www.burbuja.info





Mientras en la prensa promocionan que la gente compre participaciones en bases de datos que "minan oro 2.0" :

www.lavanguardia.com/cribeo/viral/20211017/7788722/lily-knight-nina-tres-anos-utiliza-peppa-pig-explicar-que-bitcoin-mmn.html

Con vídeos didácticos al nivel del más tonto de sus lectores:


La misma prensa que ignora cualquier mención al oro, instruye a su público para que invierta sus ahorros y tenga caramelitos de colores con los que jugar con Pepa Pig.









Las criptomonedas, en auge: en España hay ya seis millones de criptoinversores


Cuatro puso este viernes 8 de octubre En el punto de mira las criptomonedas. El formato de investigación contó con Javier Ruiz para explicar algunas cuestiones...




www.20minutos.es





El "oro 2.0" descubierto justamente cuando los bancos centrales cambiaron de política respecto al oro, está cumpliendo con su función de "alternativa de inversión al oro 1.0" cuyo precio tratan de contener desde hace décadas.

Esta nueva política de contención del precio del oro ya no incluye ventas de físico (o no tienen o no quieren desprenderse de lo que tengan). Desde 2009, la política de los bancos centrales ha sido la de hinchar sus balances con todo tipo de activos salvo oro (declarado explícitamente por Draghi). No pueden dejar pinchar ninguna burbuja financiera ya que la atención del público volvería hacia su activo más temido: el oro, cuya función monetaria es ignorada en los medios de comunicación. Los ciclos económicos desaparecen con esta nueva política a cambio de zombificar la economía ya que, sin ciclos económicos, las empresas inviables pueden ser refinanciadas mientras dure este esquema.

Veremos qué pasará con esa "everything Bubble" y los problemas de suministro que vienen... por ahora parece que no tienen ganas de gestionar lo que viene, seguimos con las renuncias en puestos relevantes:





__





El presidente del Banco Central de Alemania, totalmente desanimado, presenta su dimisión


El halcón por antonomasia había renovado el mandato de presidente del banco central de Alemania en abril de 2019 por otros ocho años. En la misiva, Weidmann ha recordado cómo ha cambiado el Bundesbank en los últimos tiempos. "La crisis financiera, la de deuda y la pandemia del coronavirus...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2021)

La casa de la moneda británica planea extraer oro puro de dispositivos electrónicos desechados


Las pruebas de la tecnología desarrollada por la empresa emergente canadiense Excir ha demostrado su capacidad para extraer de celulares y tabletas oro con una pureza del 99,9 %.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## John Smmith (21 Oct 2021)

https://www.periodicocubano.com/mina-de-oro-y-plata-en-cuba-podria-producir-60-mil-toneladas-dice-una-empresa-australiana/




www.periodicocubano.com 

*Mina de oro y plata en Cuba podría producir 60 mil toneladas, dice una empresa australiana*
ByPeriódico Cubano

3 - 4 minutes

*Noticias de Cuba*
Antilles Gold tiene a su cargo la exploración de una mina en el poblado La Demajagua en Isla de la Juventud





Published on 15 octubre, 2021





Ubicación de la mina de oro y plata a cielo abierto en la Isla de la Juventud. (Foto: Antilles Gold)
Una mina de oro y plata en Cuba podría producir 60 mil toneladas anuales de concentrado de sulfuro de oro y plata durante sus primeros seis años de explotación, según las evidencias y estudios realizados por la compañía minera australiana Antilles Gold.
La empresa extranjera que tiene a su cargo la excavación de la mina ubicada en el poblado de La Demajagua en Isla de la Juventud, refiere que al perforar la tierra a una profundidad de 69 metros ha encontrado altas concentraciones de oro y plata.
Con relación al oro hay vetas en la tierra que sugieren 8 gramos de oro por tonelada de tierra removida, pero hay tramos donde la densidad del oro sube hasta los 109 g/t. En el caso de la plata la concentración es más uniforme y fue calculada en 1.730 g/t.
Antilles Gold obtuvo una concesión de parte del gobierno cubano para llevar adelante el proyecto de perforación cuyo objetivo es presentar un informe de factibilidad para establecer en La Demajagua un sistema de extracción definitivo. Con los datos recolectados hasta el momento parece ser que la zona tiene grandes potencialidades.
De acuerdo con el portal web The West, Antilles Gold y su socio la estatal GeoMinera buscarían comenzar a explotar la zona a cielo abierto de forma comercial para principios de 2022.
Una vez finalizada la minería a cielo abierto, Antilles dice que evaluará el potencial de pasar a operaciones subterráneas para extender aún más la vida útil de la mina que inicialmente es calculada en seis años.
Durante el tiempo de explotación a cielo abierto podría producir 60.000 toneladas de concentrado de sulfuro de oro y plata.
El Estado cubano permite las concesiones mineras como parte de la Ley 118 para la Inversión Extranjera, aprobada en marzo de 2014. De conformidad a la normativa jurídica la participación de la empresa minera australiana se produce de conjunto con la estatal GeoMinera donde se crea una junta directiva para el proyecto con igual equidad respecto a los miembros directivos.
Antilles Gold informa en su portal web que para el proyecto se estableció “una cuenta en un banco internacional para recibir préstamos del proyecto y ganancias de las ventas. Desde esta cuenta se realizarán pagos para atender préstamos y pagar a acreedores extranjeros y dividendos a Antilles Gold. Los fondos que se remitirán a Cuba desde la cuenta serán únicamente los necesarios para gastos de capital y operativos nacionales, cargos gubernamentales y dividendos de GeoMinera”.
Además, se revela que durante ocho años no tendrán que pagar la tasa impositiva corporativa del 15% y el impuesto sobre bienes y servicios del 10% se reduce a solo el 5% durante todo el tiempo que dure el proyecto de explotación en La Demajagua.


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> https://www.periodicocubano.com/mina-de-oro-y-plata-en-cuba-podria-producir-60-mil-toneladas-dice-una-empresa-australiana/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No es fake news? 10.000 toneladas año supone tres veces lo que se extrae actualmente en el mundo. Sería una bomba mundial.
Perdón por mi ignorancia, serían 3,1 toneladas año. Gracias Antorob por la corrección


----------



## antorob (21 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿No es fake news? 10.000 toneladas año supone tres veces lo que se extrae actualmente en el mundo. Sería una bomba mundial



Hola FranMen.

De la propia página de la empresa australiana.

"Basado en un extenso trabajo histórico de perforación y pruebas metalúrgicas, se planea que la mina a cielo abierto opere durante seis años a una tasa de extracción de 800,000 tpa de mineral con una relación de extracción de 7: 1, para producir 60,000 tpa de concentrado que contiene aproximadamente 100,000 oz Au. equivalente."

Creo que está claro.

Projects

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (21 Oct 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Usen el botón de ignore, señores.
> 
> Yo entro en este hilo para hablar de metales preciosos y leer opiniones, argumentos, consejos, estimaciones... Para aprender en definitiva.
> 
> ...



El tema es por qué entran esos "personajes" en los hilos del oro y cripto?


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2021)

Es bueno traer opinión contrarian para generar debate:








Un estudio reciente dice que es un error considerar al oro como una buena cobertura contra la inflación - Zonavalue Club


serenitymarkets.com En el mundo de la inversión es frecuente que nos dejemos llevar por axiomas que pensamos irrefutables…hasta que alguien se molesta en comprobarlos a fondo y ya no son tan irrefutables. Ya hemos demostrado en otros artículos, que el oro hay que comprarlo o no, por sí mismo, no...




serenitymarkets.com


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Es posible que la plata COMEX no se extienda de inmediato a sus propios nuevos máximos históricos, pero si se ve que el cobre cotiza con un nivel de $ 6 o $ 7, la plata no estará en $ 23.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Oct 2021)

__





Schweiz liefert im September 50 Tonnen Gold und 30 Tonnen Silber nach Indien


Die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung der Schweiz (EZV) verzeichnete den in dieser Woche neu veröffentlichten Daten zufolge im September Importe von 286,4 Tonnen Gold, Silber und Münzen im Wert von ca. 7,8 Milliarden Franken. Demgegenüber beliefen sich... - Veroeffentlicht am 21.10.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Importaciones y exportaciones de oro de las refinerías suizas en el mes de septiembre. Casi todo el oro fue importado de Reino Unido (70 toneladas) y la mayoría exportado a India (50 toneladas) y a China (20 toneladas).





__





Russland hat im September Gold gekauft!


Die russische Zentralbank veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zum Stand der internationalen Währungsreserven per Ende September 2021. Wie aus den Daten hervorgeht, betrugen die Goldbestände des Landes per 30. September 73,9 Millionen Unzen... - Veroeffentlicht am 21.10.2021




www.goldseiten.de




En septiembre, el banco central Ruso hizo su primera compra desde que anunció que no aumentaría sus reservas. Ha comprado una cantidad simbólica (0,1 toneladas) pero envía un mensaje.

Aunque el banco central dejo de comprar "oficialmente", Rusia cambio la composición de su fondo soberano (donde van las reservas que consiguen sus empresas nacionales exportando principalmente hidrocarburos) para aumentar sus posiciones en euros, yuanes y oro, reduciendo libras esterlinas y eliminando al dólar.

Parece que ya tienen suficientes euros en sus balances y piden a Europa que si quiere más gas, ha de hacerlo con contratos denominados en rublos. Estos contratos en rublos son, en mi opinión, la forma de obligar a pagar en oro ya que si no no tiene sentido (o al menos yo no sé lo encuentro) que quieran una divisa que pueden imprimir a voluntad a cambio de sus recursos.

Resumen: se han cansado de aceptar papeles y quieren oro a cambio de su energía. Los rublos necesarios para ello se conseguirían a cambio de oro...






La escasez de gas (y carbón) en Europa tiene una solución: pagar en rublos.


Hemos visto estas últimas semanas los efectos de la subida de los precios del gas en la industria europea que está obligando a parar a industrias de diferentes sectores: https://www.reuters.com/business/energy/soaring-gas-prices-ripple-through-heavy-industry-supply-chains-2021-09-22/ Desde la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Resumen: se han cansado de aceptar papeles y quieren oro a cambio de su energía. Los rublos necesarios para ello se conseguirían a cambio de oro...



El gas ruso a precio de oro, literalmente...


----------



## FranMen (22 Oct 2021)

Rusia continúa añadiendo oro a sus vastas reservas internacionales


Los activos externos del Banco Central ruso ascienden a 618.000 millones de dólares, e incluyen cerca de 2.300 toneladas de oro monetario.




actualidad.rt.com




Apilar, apilar que el invierno está al llegar


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Oct 2021)

Gold Trading in Moscow Gets a Boost After London Tie-Up


(Bloomberg) -- The Moscow Exchange plans to further boost gold trading in the world’s No. 2 miner after creating closer ties to the key London market.Most Read from BloombergGoogle’s Biggest Moonshot Is Its Search for a Carbon-Free FutureA $30 Billion Fortune Is Hiding in China’s Silicon...




finance.yahoo.com





Se van interconectando los diferentes mercados del oro. En este caso, el Moscow Gold Exchange con el mercado de Londres y el SGE. 

Algo necesario si el oro va a tener un nuevo papel en el sistema monetario permitiendo el arbitraje entre las diferentes plazas.


----------



## sebboh (22 Oct 2021)

Precio objetivo (AT) para la plata. Mejores sectores en periodos inflacionarios.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## FranMen (22 Oct 2021)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## jkaza (23 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Resumen: se han cansado de aceptar papeles y quieren oro a cambio de su energía. Los rublos necesarios para ello se conseguirían a cambio de oro...





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El gas ruso a precio de oro, literalmente...



Seguro que no prefieren bitcoños? Hay unos niños ratas diciendo que vale más que el horo


----------



## Daviot (23 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Zerohedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



Que jodíos !!! O sea que para ocultar que la estanterías están vacías ponen un sólo producto en el frontal.

Eso me recuerda a lo que hacen últimamente algunas tiendas bullion que ponen como novedad monedas de dudoso diseño hiperinfladas de precio que no se las va a comprar ni su prima.


----------



## FranMen (23 Oct 2021)

La siguiente, ¿la plata?








¿Qué ha pasado esta semana con el cobre? Grandes operadores han jugado a romper el mercado de Londres


El mercado del cobre intenta volver a la normalidad, después de que haya entrado esta semana en pánico disparándose los precios al contado ante la caída en picado de las reservas. La Bolsa de Metales de Londres (LME, por sus siglas en inglés) ha adoptado medidas drásticas para evitar que los...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## mike69 (23 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> La siguiente, ¿la plata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cobre en backwardation. Vaya no me lo esperaba.

Los inversores no quieren papelitos del cobre, quieren metal. El artículo los llama especuladores de físico, juasss.

Como medida pretenden obligar a a dejar en depósito una cantidad de las existencias. Vamos que no tienen las existencias que declaran ni soñando.

Igualito cuando los depositantes van a retirar sus billetes del banco.

¿Corralito en la LBMA?

Pronto en sus pantallas la plata.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman (23 Oct 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Seguro que no prefieren bitcoños? Hay unos niños ratas diciendo que vale más que el horo



Vuelve a tu ratonera y deja de enmierdar, rata nauseabunda. No tienes bastante con enmierdar los hilos de cristos, que vienes a dar por culo al hilo de los mayores?


----------



## FranMen (23 Oct 2021)

Un ejemplo de inflación:








Prices of matchboxes soar owing to inflation, to cost ₹2 from Dec 1


The matchbox may have been the only item that is being used in daily life which did not see a price increase in the last 14 years.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## Muttley (23 Oct 2021)

Invertir en platino


----------



## FranMen (25 Oct 2021)

Is Stagflation Here: Comparing The 2020s With The 1970s... | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*La inflación establecida en los años 70 se deterioró gracias a la suspensión de la convertibilidad del dólar en oro en 1971*


----------



## Furillo (25 Oct 2021)

Piratas pirateando... no se podía de saber

Los bancos británicos que negocian con oro ya pueden pedir una exención de Basilea III - Oroinformación

*Los bancos británicos que negocian con oro ya pueden pedir una exención de Basilea III*





*La Autoridad de Regulación Prudencial del Reino Unido ha anunciado que los bancos que negocian con oro en el Reino Unido ya pueden solicitar quedar exentos del endurecimiento de los requerimientos de capital previstos en la nueva normativa de Basilea III, que entrará en vigor en enero de 2022.*

Según la información publicada por la *London Bullion Market Association (LBMA)* en su página web, el regulador británico, la *Autoridad de Regulación Prudencial (PRA)* ha informado de que ya se encuentra disponible el formulario de *solicitud de exención de la aplicación de las normas de capital *más estrictas impuestas por *Basilea III* para los bancos del país que se dedican al trading de oro.

Estas normas de capital más estrictas contempladas en la nueva normativa de Basilea III, que entrará en vigor en enero de 2022, se conocen como *ratio de financiación estable neta (NSFR*, por sus siglas en inglés) y habían generado el malestar en el sector del trading de oro.
Tanto los bancos que participan en este negocio como la propia LBMA consideraban que el hecho de que *el oro pasara a ser tratado como el resto de las commodities* y, por tanto, se obligara a las entidades a provisionar para cubrir sus operaciones con el metal precioso, podría suponer que algunos bancos *decidieran abandonar* esta actividad.

Por ello, tanto *la LBMA como el Consejo Mundial del Oro se pronunciaron de forma contundente en la consulta previa* realizada por el *Banco de Inglaterra* y ejercieron de *‘lobby’ para defender los intereses* de las entidades bancarias en el *negocio del oro*. Esta presión ha dado sus frutos y ha permitido que la PRA autorice *una exención en los requerimientos de capital para los bancos* que participan en el negocio del oro y que así lo soliciten.

Según la información publicada por el regulador británico, _“la Autoridad de Regulación Prudencial ha tomado en consideración las _respuestas [a la consulta realizada desde el Banco de Inglaterra]_ y ha decidido *modificar su enfoque en cuanto a las reservas de metales preciosos* relativas a las actividades de captación de depósitos y compensación. La PRA ha creado un permiso especial interdependiente para los metales preciosos, que las compañías interesadas pueden solicitar para que se aplique respecto a sus propios stocks y cuentas de depósitos de clientes en metales preciosos. Una vez concedido el permiso, las firmas aplicarán *un factor de financiación estable requerida (RSF) del 0% para sus stocks de metales preciosos*, siempre y cuando éstos estén equilibrados con los depósitos de los clientes”_.

Esta exención implica *reducir del 100 al 0% el factor de financiación estable requerida*, que, según lo establecido por Basilea III, obligaba a los bancos a *respaldar su actividad de trading de oro por activos líquidos equivalentes* al volumen de activos de sus clientes.

Para disfrutar de la exención, las entidades deberán enviar la solicitud habitual que se utiliza para los permisos en la regulación de requerimientos de capital. El proceso exige también que las empresas *expliquen por qué solicitan el permiso y justifiquen el cumplimiento de los requisitos* establecidos en las normas de la exención.

Además, deberán especificar los activos y pasivos para los que solicitan el permiso para aplicar el 0% en el factor de financiación estable requerida.


----------



## Silver94 (25 Oct 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Esta exención implica *reducir del 100 al 0% el factor de financiación estable requerida*,



Brutal jajajajaja.


----------



## OBDC (25 Oct 2021)

No se podía saber

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## dmb001 (25 Oct 2021)

Era de esperar.


----------



## FranMen (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (25 Oct 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Piratas pirateando... no se podía de saber
> 
> Los bancos británicos que negocian con oro ya pueden pedir una exención de Basilea III - Oroinformación
> 
> ...



Esto es un jarro de agua fría, pero también una patada a seguir, un parche. ¿Buena o mala noticia? Todo depende del momento en que se encuentre cada metalero.

Yo personalmente sigo acumulando a mi ritmo. Este castillo de naipes cada vez tiembla más.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Oct 2021)

*Basilea 3* 

*Arsenal 5*


----------



## la mano negra (26 Oct 2021)

Quien hace la ley , hace la trampa. 
Ahora , una serie de bancos privilegiados no estarán obligados a cumplir con los requisitos exigidos y otros sí estarán obligados a ello. Va a ser una situación curiosa la que se va a dar.


----------



## jkaza (26 Oct 2021)

Basilea es irrelevante. Nuestros hamijos son la inflación, la devaluación del fiat y las CBDCs.


----------



## Gusman (26 Oct 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Quien hace la ley , hace la trampa.
> Ahora , una serie de bancos privilegiados no estarán obligados a cumplir con los requisitos exigidos y otros sí estarán obligados a ello. Va a ser una situación curiosa la que se va a dar.



La pantomima del cambio climático que vamos a vivir los próximos años va a ir en ese sentido. Eximir a ciertos sectores/empresas y castigar a otros que no controlan, como por ejemplo el petróleo (Rockefeller vendió todo lo relacionado con el petróleo hace unos cuantos años ya si mal no recuerdo....)


----------



## Jotac (26 Oct 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Piratas pirateando... no se podía de saber
> 
> Los bancos británicos que negocian con oro ya pueden pedir una exención de Basilea III - Oroinformación
> 
> ...



Señores, ahí tenemos lo que estábamos esperando, nueva patada palante...no hace más que reforzar lo que por aquí ya sabemos. Esto es una maratón, pero estaremos todos de acuerdo en que cuando se materialicen precios subyacentes la cosa va a estar mu malita y todos preferiríamos no tener que ver semejante implosión...qué vida más mala, si no sube porque no lo refleja, y cuando lo haga será explosivo, y ya sabemos que cuando explota no suele haber ni seguridad jurídica ni derechos ni hostias...cuidense que hay que tener salud, es lo más importante!


----------



## Jotac (26 Oct 2021)

la mano negra dijo:


> Quien hace la ley , hace la trampa.
> Ahora , una serie de bancos privilegiados no estarán obligados a cumplir con los requisitos exigidos y otros sí estarán obligados a ello. Va a ser una situación curiosa la que se va a dar.



tienen tiempo hasta el 31 de diciembre para que el resto haga lo mismo, en plan jurisprudencia, o más "campechano": aquí follamos todos o....


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Oct 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Señores, ahí tenemos lo que estábamos esperando, nueva patada palante...no hace más que reforzar lo que por aquí ya sabemos. Esto es una maratón, pero estaremos todos de acuerdo en que cuando se materialicen precios subyacentes la cosa va a estar mu malita y todos preferiríamos no tener que ver semejante implosión...qué vida más mala, si no sube porque no lo refleja, y cuando lo haga será explosivo, y ya sabemos que cuando explota no suele haber ni seguridad jurídica ni derechos ni hostias...cuidense que hay que tener salud, es lo más importante!




Era una de los escenarios previstos, y aunque no querido, era el más probable.

Esta bien eso de pasar de una cobertura del 100% a una del 0%. Me parece una rebaja ponderada y razonable


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Oct 2021)

Basilea III...ya empezamos con excusas y lloriqueos...


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2021)

Descubren un yacimiento con más de 30 toneladas de oro en China


Es el segundo hallazgo de un depósito del metal precioso hecho en la zona en los últimos años.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2021)

Nuestro amigo Jim:





La Carta de la Bolsa - “El próximo mercado bajista será ‘el peor de mi vida’”. Aquí hay 3 claves para sobrevivir







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## IvanRios (28 Oct 2021)

*Las razones por las que la plata puede alcanzar un nuevo precio máximo histórico*






por OI 

28 octubre, 2021 




https://oroinformacion.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/lingotes-bullion-plata.jpg



*La agitación monetaria y fiscal que vive la economía mundial puede desencadenar un importante movimiento en los activos alternativos. De entre ellos, la plata es el que tiene un mayor potencial de subida que, según algunos expertos, puede llegar a ser “explosivo”.*
_“*La plata es el metal más barato de la Tierra*. Y voy a seguir comprándolo, porque creo que *no se merece tener un precio inferior a los 30 dólares la onza*. En los próximos meses vamos a ver cómo fluyen los capitales hacia este mercado, que tiene un tamaño muy pequeño, por lo que *puede registrar un movimiento ascendente explosivo*”_. Son palabras de *Tavi Costa, gestor de carteras* de *Crescat Capital*, en una entrevista de *Kitco News*.
Según Costa, *la subida de la inflación es el principal factor* que puede mover a los inversores a interesarse por los activos tangibles como los metales preciosos y, especialmente, la plata.
_“Es como una mezcla entre lo que sucedió en los años 40 y en los 70 _[del siglo XX]_. Una espiral de crecimiento de los salarios como la que vimos en los años 60 y 70, con una represión financiera por parte de los responsables de la política monetaria, que provoca que los tipos de interés estén en un nivel muy bajo en relación a la inflación. *Se trata de la política más agresiva que hemos visto en la historia en relación con los tipos de interés*. Y la inflación va a convertirse en un problema para los consumidores en algún momento cada vez más cercano”_, asegura Costa.
Además de ello, el gestor de carteras de inversión advierte de *la desconexión entre los niveles récord que están registrando los índices bursátiles y sus fundamentos*. En opinión de este experto, en una escala de uno a diez, *el riesgo del mercado de capitales estadounidense estaría en el ocho*.
_“*La valoración actual es la más alta que hemos tenido en toda la historia* y eso me preocupa mucho. No sé cómo van a ser capaces de justificarla si el coste del capital empieza a crecer debido a la inflación. Va a producirse *una huida desde los activos más sobrevalorados*”_, alerta Costa.
Según el experto, esto sucede cuando el precio de las commodities es muy bajo, con una ratio commodities/acciones en niveles mínimos de los últimos 50 años. Por ello, la solución es *invertir en commodities para protegerse, mientras se desinvierte en acciones*: _“la gente está empezando a invertir en *alternativas al sistema monetario. Y el oro y la plata* desempeñan precisamente ese papel”_.
Uno de los principales factores que impulsan a los inversores hacia el oro y la plata es el *desorden monetario y fiscal*. Para el experto de Crescat Capital, la falta de crecimiento orgánico está provocando que los responsables de la política monetaria opten por *imprimir más dinero o aumentar su endeudamiento*, mientras bajan los tipos de interés. _“Ésta es *una de las primeras etapas de la estanflación*”_, advierte.

Respecto a cómo encaja la plata en este entorno, Costa señala que _“la plata tiene sitio dentro de este desorden monetario al que estamos asistiendo en todo el mundo. Al mismo tiempo, existe el problema de la *falta de exploración en los mercados del oro y la plata, por lo que la cuestión del suministro* va a empezar a desempeñar un papel muy importante en cuanto a su *impacto sobre los precios*”_.
Para alcanzar su máximo histórico, *el precio de la plata debería superar primero los 28 dólares la onza*. Una vez logrado, el metal puede subir hasta los *35 dólares*. _“A ese nivel se encuentra *la siguiente resistencia*. Y una vez superada, comienza la carrera hacia el *nuevo máximo*”_, asegura Tavi Costa.


----------



## IvanRios (28 Oct 2021)

*La Casa de la Moneda de Austria bate récords de ventas de sus Filarmónicas de oro y plata*




28 octubre, 2021 









*La Münze Österreich, Casa de la Moneda de Austria, vendió 1,3 millones de onzas de su bullion Filarmónica de oro y 7,2 millones de onzas de la Filarmónica de plata durante el año pasado, superando ampliamente las cifras del año anterior. Las ventas han rebasado también las de otros bullion de las principales casas de la moneda mundiales y se espera que durante 2021 se repitan o incluso superen estas cifras.*
Las últimas cifras reveladas por *Gerhard Starsich, director general* de la *Münze Österreich*, Casa de la Moneda de Austria, en una entrevista de *Pro Aurum TV*, apuntan a que las ventas de su prestigioso bullion *Filarmónica de oro* se elevaron a *1,3 millones de onzas durante el pasado 2020*.
La cifra incluye el total de las *cinco versiones* de la moneda que se comercializan: una onza, 1/2 onza, 1/4 de onza, 1/10 de onza y 1/25 de onza.
Se trata de un *nuevo récord de ventas*, provocado por el gran aumento de la demanda de bullion de oro por parte de los inversores a partir del mes de marzo, cuando se desencadenó la pandemia en buena parte del mundo.
Sin embargo, desde la ceca austriaca confían en que este gran nivel de demanda de la Filarmónica de oro se mantenga o incluso se supere *en el conjunto de 2021*, para el que han previsto una cifra total de ventas de *entre 1,4 y 1,5 millones de onzas*.
A finales de *septiembre, la cifra de ventas superaba ya el millón de onzas*, por lo que desde la Münze Österreich confían en que se mantenga el ritmo durante el último trimestre del año.
Las cifras de ventas del bullion austriaco superan a las de otras monedas de inversión de gran demanda. Por ejemplo, la *United States Mint* vendió el año pasado *844.000 onzas de su American Eagle de oro*.
A finales de *septiembre pasado*, la cifra de *American Eagles de oro* vendidos era ligeramente superior, *922.500 onzas*, aunque inferior a las Filarmónicas de oro en el mismo periodo.

Por su parte, la *Perth Mint*, Casa de la Moneda de Australia Occidental, vendió un total de *778.797 onzas* de sus bullion de oro en *2020*, mientras que la cifra a finales del pasado mes de *septiembre era de 819.029 onzas*, también inferior a la de la Münze Österreich.
*Plata*
En cuanto a las ventas de *Filarmónicas de plata*, Starsich señaló que las ventas ascendieron a *7,2 millones de onzas*, equivalentes a otras tantas unidades del bullion de este metal, que solo se acuña en versión una onza.
Al igual que sucede con la Filarmómica de oro, las ventas del bullion de plata a cierre de *septiembre de 2021* ya han superado la cifra del año anterior completo, totalizando *7,9 millones de onzas*.
En el caso de la plata, las cifras de ventas de otros bullion como los *American Eagles *(*30 millones de onzas* a cierre de *septiembre* pasado) o los acuñados por la *Perth Mint* (*16,4 millones de onzas*) han sido claramente superiores a las de la Filarmónica.
Por países, las mayores ventas de Filarmónicas de oro se registraron en la propia *Austria*, seguida de *Alemania* y los *Estados Unidos*.
Tanto las Filarmónicas de oro como las de plata están disponibles en la tienda online de *Mercado Español de la Moneda*.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Oct 2021)

Pregunta a los foreros: alguno tiene pensado comprar la moneda del lince de la FNMT?

Un 10 % de sobre spot me parece demasiado pero no sé si lo podría justificar una futura revalorización ya que es la primera y la tirada es escasa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## csan (28 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pregunta a los foreros: alguno tiene pensado comprar la moneda del lince de la FNMT?
> 
> Un 10 % de sobre spot me parece demasiado pero no sé si lo podría justificar una futura revalorización ya que es la primera y la tirada es escasa
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Hombre tirada escasa 12.000, tratándose de la FNMT...
Hasta el momento la de mayor tirada de 1 onza, fue la dedicada a Carlos V en el 89 fueron 10.000. Y el que ha querido comprarla ha tenido oportunidades de sobra en los ultimos 30 años.
Dicho lo cual, en cuanto se me ponga a tiro, alguna caerá, ya que a mí personalmente, me gusta el diseño.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (28 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pregunta a los foreros: alguno tiene pensado comprar la moneda del lince de la FNMT?
> 
> Un 10 % de sobre spot me parece demasiado pero no sé si lo podría justificar una futura revalorización ya que es la primera y la tirada es escasa
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pro:
- Bullion patrio.
- Primera emisión (posible revalorización em el futuro).

Contra:
- Precio bastante caro.
- Diseño paco FNMT.

No me decido.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Oct 2021)

He visto que se puede reservar de Degussa, y en la reserva no compromete... creo que reservaré y me lo pienso mientras


----------



## =A= (29 Oct 2021)

Yo aún no lo tengo decidido pero compraría antes un búfalo americano que el lince español


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Oct 2021)

Al sur de Venezuela se paga habitualmente en oro y por lo que dice uno de los comentarios apenas hay delincuencia.

Transacciones P2P sin que queden registradas en una base de datos, mandan.

_____________

Aquí una reunión de la fed en 1993 preocupados por la inflación, dejo un par de fragmentos de la página 40:

No consigo descargar el enlace al PDF pero se encuentra buscando: Meeting of the Federal Open Market Committee
May 18, 1993

Greenspan al habla:

_Tengo otro problema que me gustaría poner sobre la mesa. Si estamos tratando con psicología, entonces 
los termómetros que uno usa para medirlo tienen un efecto. 
El termómetro no sería solo una herramienta de medición. Básicamente,
afectar la psicología subyacente. Ahora, no tenemos el derecho lega
vender oro, pero tengo mucha curiosidad acerca de las opiniones de la gente
están en situaciones de esta naturaleza porque algo inusual está involucrada
en política aquí. No solo estamos siguiendo la política estándar
donde la oferta monetaria se expande, la economía se expande. Esto es algo completamente diferente._

Las de ahora deben ser dantescas, si en 1993 se hablaba como una opción más la manipulación del precio del oro, ahora mismo la manipulación del precio del oro es su única posibilidad ya que el resto de opciones están agotadas. Cuando las desclasifiquen dentro de muchos años lo sabremos, claro...

Si les sale bien salvarán el mundo de nuevo:



De psicología va la cosa, hasta que la realidad se impone como en el sur de Venezuela.









Crisis en Venezuela revive uso de oro como medio de pago


En la economía global de alta tecnología del siglo XXI, donde las transacciones por contacto están de moda, esto es lo menos tecnológico que existe.




gestion.pe




_._


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Oct 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (30 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Hace dos semanas comentaba una de las gráficas de @Daviot (cojonudas como siempre) y os contaba la película de ciencia ficción que se estaba formando en mi cabeza con los HCI invertidos. Bueno, a estas alturas el primero ha concluido, y ahora mismo nos encontraríamos desarrollando el hombro derecho del segundo. Pero es que he visto un tercero, muy tempranero, pero sería la hostia.

En fin, que a los hch invertidos yo los llamo "dos cojones y un palito", pero como esto siga así, el tercero va a ser un pollón de la leche.

Ciencia ficción, por supuesto.


----------



## dmb001 (30 Oct 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Buff, si lo dice el gafe preparémonos para una bajada brutal del oro y la plata


----------



## AU10KAG1K (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Daviot (30 Oct 2021)

Joder @Muttley ahora ya si que la hemos cagao. A ver ahora como conseguimos la moneda sin darnos de tortas.


----------



## Daviot (30 Oct 2021)

Los de la FNMT tienen que estar alucinando con toda la expectación que se está creando. Ni en sus mejores sueños se esperaban algo así.


----------



## Daviot (30 Oct 2021)

=A= dijo:


> Yo aún no lo tengo decidido pero compraría antes un búfalo americano que el lince español



Desde luego la calidad del American Buffalo y su alto relieve es difícil de alcanzar por cualquier otra moneda bullion pero el lince ibérico cuenta con varias ventajas: la novedad, la expectativa de como será su acabado final, que juega en casa y todo el follón que se ha montado alrededor de ella.


----------



## sashimi (30 Oct 2021)

A ver, fea es, pero claro ya me estáis creando ansiedad. Al final cae


----------



## Tolagu (30 Oct 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Creer en el análisis técnico es como creer en el horóscopo.



Parcialmente de acuerdo. Puede no valer cuando no hay un sustento fundamental por detrás, pero a mi me funciona para elegir los momentos de entrar o salir. Llevamos mucho tiempo hablando aquí de los fundamentales de los MP. A mi parecer, el técnico puede estar esbozando el momento en que se materialice.


----------



## FranMen (30 Oct 2021)

Después de ver el vídeo de @Muttley me da a entender que la moneda lince es spot+10% sin nada más al compararla con otras monedas que les suma % de la tienda y gastos de envío. Si es así puede merecer la pena comprarla pero no estoy yo muy seguro de que, por ejemplo, Degussa le meta otro 3% de comisión + gastos de envío (que se puede ahorrar el que viva en Madrid)
Lo que si es cierto es la expectación, publicada la noticia en múltiples diarios regionales y nacionales


----------



## Ulisses (30 Oct 2021)

¿La FNMT tiene tienda abierta al público?


----------



## FranMen (30 Oct 2021)

Sí pero no veo el lince.
Cotilleando un poco veo que aún tienen onzas españolas de 2016 y 2017 con tiradas de 2000 mucho más bonitas que el lince, eso sí 1640 por 27 gr frente a los 31,1


----------



## sdPrincBurb (31 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Desde luego la calidad del American Buffalo y su alto relieve es difícil de alcanzar por cualquier otra moneda bullion pero el lince ibérico cuenta con varias ventajas: la novedad, la expectativa de como será su acabado final, que juega en casa y todo el follón que se ha montado alrededor de ella.


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Beto (31 Oct 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Desde luego la calidad del American Buffalo y su alto relieve es difícil de alcanzar por cualquier otra moneda bullion pero el lince ibérico cuenta con varias ventajas: la novedad, la expectativa de como será su acabado final, que juega en casa y todo el follón que se ha montado alrededor de ella.



Al final se darán cuenta de que haciendo cosas diferentes, consiguen resultados diferentes. 

Como les dé por hacer una colección de galeones españoles o soldados de los tercios, voy al banco a pedir un préstamo


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Al final se darán cuenta de que haciendo cosas diferentes, consiguen resultados diferentes.
> 
> Como les dé por hacer una colección de galeones españoles o soldados de los tercios, voy al banco a pedir un préstamo



Como el búfalo tiene éxito (y el oso está pillado y es muy del centro de la meseta) tratan de copiar la tendencia con el bicho más representativo local, en vez de analizar cuáles son los valores que el consumidor ensalzar en una emisión.
Es más fácil copiar que analizar.
Concuerdo con los símbolos que sí tendrían éxito dentro del mercado de posibles consumidores. La FNMT con los símbolos que propones también se acojonarian porque son confrontativos, mientras que la imagen del lince es "buenista" con tendencias animalistas, lo que no veo que permita ser un valor agregado para el consumidor de este tipo de producto; por el contrario.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (31 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Al final se darán cuenta de que haciendo cosas diferentes, consiguen resultados diferentes.
> 
> Como les dé por hacer una colección de galeones españoles o soldados de los tercios, voy al banco a pedir un préstamo



Por desgracia jamás harán eso, pues se considera (erróneamente) cosa de "fachas".


----------



## Arthur69 (31 Oct 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Por desgracia jamás harán eso, pues se considera (erróneamente) cosa de "fachas".



No pierdas esperanza.
Mira cómo un Rojelio con j como Amenábar se ha metido a sacar una serie sobre el rescate/expolio del tesoro de un galeón.... "La Fortuna".


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2021)

Hoy no....mañanaaa


----------



## mk73 (31 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Después de ver el vídeo de @Muttley me da a entender que la moneda lince es spot+10% sin nada más al compararla con otras monedas que les suma % de la tienda y gastos de envío. Si es así puede merecer la pena comprarla pero no estoy yo muy seguro de que, por ejemplo, Degussa le meta otro 3% de comisión + gastos de envío (que se puede ahorrar el que viva en Madrid)
> Lo que si es cierto es la expectación, publicada la noticia en múltiples diarios regionales y nacionales




Yo la he reservado a través de Degussa y he leído todo sobre su venta y sólo se indica un 10%. Y gastos de envío evidentemente si te la tienen que enviar de 15 euros (envío con seguro). No hay género de duda.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (31 Oct 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Oct 2021)

Esta no se si esta por ahí

Habla de la famosa taza con asa de la plata...pero ese escenario solo se abre si pasamos los 50 dólares...algo más que complicado a corto o medio plazo









Precio objetivo (AT) para la plata. Mejores sectores en periodos inflacionarios.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com






De momento paciencia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (1 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Esta no se si esta por ahí
> 
> Habla de la famosa taza con asa de la plata...pero ese escenario solo se abre si pasamos los 50 dólares...algo más que complicado a corto o medio plazo
> 
> ...



Hay datos estadisticos de la cantidad de veces que la "taza y su asa" han cumplido o no su predicción?
He buscado en Internet y veo un montón de datos de cuando sí, pero no encuentro de cuando no, y no me queda claro de si siempre cumple o la falta de datos cuando no cumple es un defecto de sesgo analítico o informativo.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Nov 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay datos estadisticos de la cantidad de veces que la "taza y su asa" han cumplido o no su predicción?
> He buscado en Internet y veo un montón de datos de cuando sí, pero no encuentro de cuando no, y no me queda claro de si siempre cumple o la falta de datos cuando no cumple es un defecto de sesgo analítico o informativo.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



En el articulo pone que un 79% de veces la figura confirma una tendencia alcista...aunque no pone la fuente

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (1 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En el articulo pone que un 79% de veces la figura confirma una tendencia alcista...aunque no pone la fuente
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Si, correcto pero no pone los baremos de la muestra ni de dónde se toma para sacar la estadistica. La falta de fuente complica el análisis.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Tolagu (1 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En el articulo pone que un 79% de veces la figura confirma una tendencia alcista...aunque no pone la fuente
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk







__





Cup with Handle


Cup with handle is a price pattern that has a rounded downward turn followed by a short handle. Read this article for performance statistics and more, written by internationally known author and trader Thomas Bulkowski.



thepatternsite.com




Bulkowski no le daba tanta probabilidad


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Nov 2021)

https://v.redd.it/2aui53laozw71/HLSPlaylist.m3u8?f=hd&v=1&a=1638369248,Y2E5MzdkZDUyM2FiOGY0NzU4OWRlZjIxMjg4ZDZiYjQzYzlhNDQyM2JkMzk4MWE4ZjZkM2YwMjUzZmE5OTMxNg%3D%3D&utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (2 Nov 2021)

Maneras de conseguir la moneda oro Lince


----------



## IvanRios (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (3 Nov 2021)

*E-rupee a gamechanger? Central bank digital currencies have some little-known downsides. RBI needs to assess them*
When you hold a hundred rupee note in your hand, you will see a pledge by the RBI Governor: “I promise to pay the bearer the sum of one hundred rupees.” What does this pledge...




timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Curiosa viñeta la que acompaña el artículo del antiguo gobernador del banco central indio respecto al cambio de reglas que supone la introducción de la rupia digital. La viñeta es más significativa que el artículo en sí


----------



## Ulisses (3 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Maneras de conseguir la moneda oro Lince






Qué pasa, las funcicharos no cogen el teléfono, o qué?


----------



## FranMen (4 Nov 2021)

Requisan a un pasajero monedas de oro por valor de 47.000 € en el aeropuerto de Palma


Las monedas las llevaba un turista que viajaba a EEUU desde la capital balear. Los agentes las requisaron tras comprobar que no había cumplimentado la declaración en Aduanas




www.elconfidencial.com




Alguna vez ha salido el tema


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (4 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Requisan a un pasajero monedas de oro por valor de 47.000 € en el aeropuerto de Palma
> 
> 
> Las monedas las llevaba un turista que viajaba a EEUU desde la capital balear. Los agentes las requisaron tras comprobar que no había cumplimentado la declaración en Aduanas
> ...



Nuestro compañero Muttley tiene una prueba de los mismo en su canal de youtube.


----------



## Orooo (4 Nov 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Me he metido en esta zona a bucear miles de veces. Me muero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me vuelvo a citar con la noticia de hace un mes sobre un tesoro de monedas de oro que se encontraron unos domingueros haciendo snorkel en Javea en la isla del Portixol, para poner esta otra.

Creo que son las mismas monedas, mucha casualidad. Parece que se les han colado algunas y se las querian llevar a Estados Unidos.

Me toca de cerca por que he pasado montones de veces por encima de ese tesoro y ni lo habia visto 









Requisan a un pasajero monedas de oro por valor de 47.000 € en el aeropuerto de Palma


Las monedas las llevaba un turista que viajaba a EEUU desde la capital balear. Los agentes las requisaron tras comprobar que no había cumplimentado la declaración en Aduanas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## L'omertá (4 Nov 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Me vuelvo a citar con la noticia de hace un mes sobre un tesoro de monedas de oro que se encontraron unos domingueros haciendo snorkel en Javea en la isla del Portixol, para poner esta otra.
> 
> Creo que son las mismas monedas, mucha casualidad. Parece que se les han colado algunas y se las querian llevar a Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...







__





facepalm - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## Orooo (4 Nov 2021)

Las de Javea




Las del transportista. Mirad la de abajo a la derecha


----------



## Tichy (5 Nov 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Las de Javea
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 827516
> 
> ...



Ejem. Las del artículo del aeropuerto indican en el pie de foto que es una foto de archivo.


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Nov 2021)

Pregunta: ¿En año 2000 aprox, máximo 2005 o antes de todo eso... los pacos estaban a Spot? Con la subida del IVA, creéis que puedo conseguir más pacos por cada Onza que se venda? o el paco también subirá en proporción.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿En año 2000 aprox, máximo 2005 o antes de todo eso... los pacos estaban a Spot? Con la subida del IVA, creéis que puedo conseguir más pacos por cada Onza que se venda? o el paco también subirá en proporción.



Lo que yo entiendo es que subirá el IVA de la plata, por lo tanto por cada onza (pura?) conseguirás los mismos pacos al ser los dos de plata, no?


----------



## Orooo (5 Nov 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Ejem. Las del artículo del aeropuerto indican en el pie de foto que es una foto de archivo.



Joder pues vaya cagada la mía


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lo que yo entiendo es que subirá el IVA de la plata, por lo tanto por cada onza (pura?) conseguirás los mismos pacos al ser los dos de plata, no?



Pues es que los ratios cambian, hace meses podía obtener 2.5 pacos x onza, ahora en torno a 2.4 o 2.33. 

Y con el iva alto supongo que tal vez pueda ver 3. 3 ya me dan por algunas, y 4 por mexicanas. 

Es cuestión de kilos y no quiero quedarme corto ni llegar tarde. A fin de cuentas, cuanto más suba la plata menos pacos darán.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Nov 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues es que los ratios cambian, hace meses podía obtener 2.5 pacos x onza, ahora en torno a 2.4 o 2.33.
> 
> Y con el iva alto supongo que tal vez pueda ver 3. 3 ya me dan por algunas, y 4 por mexicanas.
> 
> Es cuestión de kilos y no quiero quedarme corto ni llegar tarde. A fin de cuentas, cuanto más suba la plata menos pacos darán.



Supongo que hasta que no metan el cambio del IVA no lo sabremos, esta claro que a ti que mueves mucho, hasta un pequeño cambio te influye bastante ya sea para bien o para mal, pero hasta que no pase lo único que podemos hacer es especular, porque tu cálculo puede tener sentido ahora (yo no lo veo, también subirá el IVA para los pacos) pero luego el mercado se adapta a los cambios de manera diferente a como debería o como nosotros pensamos, y mas según esta el patio ahora… pero es buen planteamiento


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Supongo que hasta que no metan el cambio del IVA no lo sabremos, esta claro que a ti que mueves mucho, hasta un pequeño cambio te influye bastante ya sea para bien o para mal, pero hasta que no pase lo único que podemos hacer es especular, porque tu cálculo puede tener sentido ahora (yo no lo veo, también subirá el IVA para los pacos) pero luego el mercado se adapta a los cambios de manera diferente a como debería o como nosotros pensamos, y mas según esta el patio ahora… pero es buen planteamiento



Por eso pregunto qué pasaba hace 20 años.... a ver si alguno recuerda o que pregunte al abuelo. tengo claro que seguirán pagando lo mismo por un paco para reciclar en cualquier tienda de compro oro , y los pacos a los mortales ya les cuestan unos 13 € en tienda con iva incluido. Yo creo que podría acercarme más a 3 que a 2.3 "Regalando" onzas a 23 ya llego al 2.5 de ratio si busco yo el FIAT. Una subida de IVA me daría opción a más pagos si vendo a fiat mis onzas. La diferencia pueden ser hasta 3 kilos nuevos mas o menos por cada monster, que es un 20% adicional al trato de ahora. 

A fin de cuentas, si ponen IVA a las monedas yo vuelvo a la granalla y al lingote con CIODE. Y veré si puedo seguir ofreciendo el mejor precio de España o si Andorrano saca sus trucos de magia antiguos y vuelve a dominar el mercado, o si me saco un truco mejor y me vuelvo el Almorrano, la almorrana de todas las demás tiendas. 

En realidad, en cuanto quitaran el IVA me iban a reventar mi negocio del día a día. Me alegra que no quiten el IVA, más tiempo para apilar y mayor margen de beneficios.


----------



## TradingMetales (5 Nov 2021)

A quien le cambio miles de onzas por miles de pacos, me ha respondido a mi pregunta: efectivamente es mejor esperar a ver a qué precio se queda, aunque si la plata sube no sería lo mismo. Y que además, depende de la oferta del momento, del día o de la semana, del mismo modo que yo tiré ayer el precio de la oz para aprovechar la oportunidad, él tiraba el precio de los pacos para aprovechar otra oportunidad. Es como todo una cadena, que además al ser de gran volumen, alimenta a mucha gente por el camino, la decisión de un tipo, mueve al final varias cadenas e intercambios a precios favorables y que pueden ser revendidos 2 o 3 veces. Me hizo gracia encontrarme un lingote que había vendido a un revendedor del foro en Mayo, a saber cuántas personas lo habrán tocado en estos meses. Estaba pensando en crear un grupo de chollos del día o de la semana, ya que me da pena perder ciertos chollos bajo spot por no estar preparado y además, son casi sin avisar hasta que se termina la oferta, el mas rápido se lo lleva. .


----------



## frankie83 (5 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Supongo que hasta que no metan el cambio del IVA no lo sabremos, esta claro que a ti que mueves mucho, hasta un pequeño cambio te influye bastante ya sea para bien o para mal, pero hasta que no pase lo único que podemos hacer es especular, porque tu cálculo puede tener sentido ahora (yo no lo veo, también subirá el IVA para los pacos) pero luego el mercado se adapta a los cambios de manera diferente a como debería o como nosotros pensamos, y mas según esta el patio ahora… pero es buen planteamiento



El día que la quiten sería eventualmente interesante, pues todo lo que han pagado ya no se podría recuperar


----------



## antorob (6 Nov 2021)

Una revisión de la producción actual de plata.

Las tablas se ven mejor en la página original.

Producción plata (estimación 2021)




*Producción plata (estimación 2021)*


octubre 30, 2021
Este es un trabajo casero que contradice las estimaciones oficiales de fuerte incremento de la producción de plata en 2021. A no ser que las propias empresas, mientan en sus presentaciones de resultados, el trabajo se basa en las principales 26 empresas del mundo productoras de plata. El total producido por estas empresas, más la parte de China, suman el 66,5% de la producción minera mundial, según los últimos tres años. Por lo tanto, tiene bastante sentido extrapolar el resultado al 100%, con una excepción (Peñasquito) que comentó más adelante, para evitar cierta distorsión.



Para calcular la cantidad de plata producida en 2021, he tomado los resultados de las principales empresas mineras de plata de los nueve primeros meses del año 2021, extraídos de sus informes trimestrales. Sin un orden predeterminado.
En algún caso, solo se ha reportado los primeros seis meses y en otro el ejercicio completo (año distinto al natural). Al tratarse de empresas, hay que tomar especial cuidado con no reportar cantidades por duplicado, al contabilizar una misma mina varias veces (una mina puede tener dueños repartidos).

*El resultado de la estimación final, alrededor de 814 millones de onzas, indica que sigue el descenso de la producción de plata (salvando el paréntesis de incremento de 2021 sobre 2020, por el impacto del coronavirus). 
A destacar que el Silver Institute estimaba (Febrero de 2021) en 866 millones de onzas, la producción prevista para 2021.
Global Silver Demand Forecasted to Rise 11 Percent in 2021, Reaching 1.025 Billion Ounces 
"*Suministro de plata
La producción de la mina de plata debería recuperarse y aumentar desde el nivel de 2020 afectado por la pandemia, logrando una ganancia de dos dígitos este año a 866 Moz, que sería el total más alto desde 2016. La mayoría de las minas afectadas por las restricciones de COVID han reiniciado, con el recuperación beneficiándose también de la reapertura de minas clave afectadas por acciones de huelga. El crecimiento también será impulsado por una mayor producción de las minas de plata primaria y por nuevos proyectos en México y Australia."

Incluyo la comparativa de la producción acumulada del 3er Trimestre de 2021 y 2020.
La última columna es la extrapolación de la producción acumulada de los nueve primeros meses de 2021 a todo el año. En el caso de tener solo el primer semestre, se multiplica por dos la producción acumulada.

*Empresa 2020 2019 2018 3t2021 3t 2020 2021 EST

Fresnillo* (*) 53,05 54,6 61,8 40,2 40,1 53,6

*KGHM *  43,42 45,6 38,7 32,4 32,04 43,2

*Glencore* (5) 32,76 32 34,9 23,8 23,22 31,7

*Pan American* 17,3 25,9 24,8 21(*)

*Polymetal* 18,8 21,6 25,3 13,9 14,4 18,53

*Z. Hindustan (3)* 22,12 20,4 21,2 16 16,8 21,33

*CODELCO* 24,65 15,6 18,9 21,52(2)

*Southern Cop. * 21,5 20,3 17,3 14,43 16,13 19,24

*Buenaventura * 12,4 20,1 26,3 10,1 7,3 13,47

*Hochschild * 9,8 16,8 19,7 9 8,1 12

*Newmont M.* 27,8 15,9 2,8 15,59 (1 semestre) 31

* Volcan M.* 12,1 15,6 17 7,9 (1 semestre) 15,8

*First Majestic * 11,6 13,2 11,7 9,48 8,14 12,64

*BHP (4)* 12 13,2 15,4 9,22 8,43 12,29

*South 32 * 11,6 12,3 13,4 13,7 11.6 Todo el año. 13,7

*Boliden* 11,4 12 12,9 9,26 8,28 12,34

*Coeur M. * 9,7 11,7 12,9 7,5 5,9 10

*Yamana* 10,4 10,6 8 6,03 7,78 8,04

*Teck Resources* 11,5 14 11,6 8,4 8,8 11,2

*Ind. Peñoles. * 12,3 10,6 11,7 8,16 6,55 (*) 10,88

*Hecla M. * 13,5 12,6 10,4 9,66 10,19 12.88

*Fortuna Silver* 7,13 8,8 8,9 5,24 4,97 6,99

*Endeavour Sil.* 3,48 3,95 5,52 2,1 1,44 (2T) 4,2

*Antamina 10%* (6) 1,47 1,588 1,861 1,057 agosto 1,585

*SSR Mining* 5,58 7.67 3,75 3,78 2,14 7,5

*Chinalco * 6,3 6,7 4,95 4,23 6.35 

TOTAL 423,66 443,31 451,38 432,99

Antes de comenzar los cálculos para estimar el total de 2021, destacar que la producción sigue cayendo con respecto a 2019, a pesar de la irrupción de Peñasquito en México. Es cierto que en 2021, el total repunta con respecto a 2020, pero mucho menos de lo esperado y claramente por debajo de 2019.

El total de las 26 empresas más la producción de China oscila entre el 69% y el 68% de la producción mundial total. En millones de onzas.
2020 2019 2018 EST. 2021
26 Empresas 423,66 443,31 451,38 432,99
CHINA 108,6 110,7 110 108,6 (est.)
TOTAL 26+China 532,26 554,01 561,38 541,59
TOTAL MUNDO 784,4 833,2 848,4 ?? = X
PORCENTAJE 67,85% 66,49% 66,17% (est. 66,5%)

Si supongo 432,99 + 108,6 = 541,59 el total estimado de las principales empresas más China, y también supongo que esta cifra es un 66,5% del total, entonces la producción mundial estimada sería,
*X = 541,59 x 100 / 66,5 = 814,42 millones de onzas. *


Total anual según el Silver Institute.
https://www.silverinstitute.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/World-Silver-Survey-2021.pdf 


En la última parte del año, Perú está teniendo muchos problemas.
Por ejemplo, Minas Buenaventura ha comunicado el cierre de su mina Uchucchacua.
https://www.buenaventura.com/assets...nsa/2021/9ea366ded05673d3a54526d42fbee3de.pdf
En Antamina, también se ha paralizado la producción por disturbios.

Suspendemos nuestras operaciones | Antamina
Minera Antamina suspende sus operaciones ante protestas y bloqueos
La compañía minera Antamina anunció la suspensión de sus operaciones en Ancash ante las protestas y el bloqueo de vías. Con esta medida, esperan privilegiar la tranquilidad y seguridad de las personas frente a las protestas sociales de las últimas semanas que acatan pobladores de las provincias de Huari y Bolognesi.
“_Creemos que no existen garantías para desarrollar nuestras labores productivas o para seguir trabajando en los proyectos y obras por el desarrollo en nuestra área de influencia operativa_”, señalaron en un comunicado.
_“Durante los últimos días hemos apelado al diálogo y la búsqueda de entendimiento. Hemos manifestado nuestra disposición a escuchar, atender inquietudes y contestar consultas. Hemos tendido la mano en busca de acuerdos y nos han respondido con falsos señalamientos. Más preocupante aún, hemos sido objeto de acciones violentas y recibido veladas amenazas de generar más violencia; todo esto mientras se anuncian supuestas “alianzas” entre malos dirigentes para seguir generando alteraciones de la paz social_”, añaden.
Indican que no esperarán “a que ocurran hechos que pongan en riesgo la integridad física de nadie” ni se afecten los bienes de terceros cercanas a sus instalaciones.
Además, invocaron a que el “Gobierno y sus autoridades actúen para restablecer el orden y las condiciones necesarias para volver a esa dinámica de diálogo y entendimiento”
“Mientras estas condiciones no se alcancen, no podemos seguir operando”, acotaron.
PIDEN INTERVENIR AL ESTADO
En los últimos días, se han registrado distintas protestas en Ayacucho, Perú debido al paro de comuneros. Ellos piden el retiro de empresas mineras de sus territorios y han hecho sentir sus reclamos restringiendo el tránsito en diferentes distritos como Puyusca, Chaviña, Sancos y Coracora. También se han registrado hechos de violencia en el que una turba ingresó a las instalaciones de las operaciones mineras Apumayo y Breapampa. La policía respondió y el saldo fue de 12 heridos.
Ante estos hechos, la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, Petróleo y Energía (SNMPE) hizo un llamado urgente para que el Gobierno haga primar el Estado de Derecho frente esta ola de violencia que se viene dando contra operaciones mineras y de hidrocarburos en diversas regiones del país.
_“Lo que hemos visto en los últimos días es una violencia inadmisible: cientos de personas invadiendo e incendiando instalaciones, destruyendo maquinaria, robando explosivos y poniendo en riesgo la vida de miles de trabajadores”_, señaló el director ejecutivo de la SNMPE, Pablo de la Flor, tras condenar el ataque al campamento de la empresa minera aurífera Apumayo en Ayacucho.
En muchas de estas acciones violentas -indicó- los manifestantes reclaman medidas restrictivas para la minería en las llamadas cabeceras de cuenca, desconociendo que estos espacios ya tienen un régimen especial de protección, dado en la Ley de Recursos Hídricos.
_“Recientemente se han aprobado una serie de disposiciones para atender de manera especial la posible vulnerabilidad de estas zonas, pero sin prohibir actividades formales que cuentan con estudios ambientales autorizados. Además, en todos los casos, se trata de operaciones mineras que están permanentemente bajo el escrutinio de los organismos de fiscalización como OEFA y Osinergmin”,_ comentó.
En las últimas semanas -anotó- se han registrado bloqueos de vías, además de tomas de operaciones mineras y petroleras, sin que el Gobierno se haga cargo de restablecer el orden y propicie el necesario diálogo. “Vemos una intolerable vulneración del Estado de Derecho que pone en gran riesgo la vida de los trabajadores y la población, así como a la propiedad pública y privada”, añadió.
A la toma de la Estación 5 de Petroperú, que ya lleva más de 27 días ocupada ilegalmente, -indicó- se sumaron los constantes bloqueos en el Corredor Vial Sur, en la provincia de Cotabambas, que causaron importantes pérdidas de producción afectando a la industria minera nacional.
Además, -detalló- existe una permanente amenaza de toma de operaciones o de carreteras en Oyón (Lima), Chumbivilcas y Espinar en Cusco, en Aquia de la provincia de Bolognesi (Ancash), Pasco, y en Melgar (Puno), que finalmente pueden resultar en actos delictivos como los registrados en Ayacucho.

* * * *

Aunque son interrupciones importantes, no creo que tengan relevancia especial de car al final de año, para el cálculo previsto, aunque si pueden tener incidencia en el futuro.
Como dato relevante, Fresnillo el primer productor mundial tiene un pobre ratio de duración de sus principales minas. Aconsejo revisar este informe, para comprobar la escasa duración de la vida esperada de sus minas. Y no dejarse engañar porque a finales de 2021, inicia Juanicipio con 11,5 millones de onzas y 12 años de vida esperada, lo que terminará con un espléndido 2022.
Fresnillo, un caso interesante para estimar las reservas de plata.


Saludos.
(*) Fresnillo incluye Silverstream.
Peñasquito distorsiona la comparativa. Pasa de 2,8 millones de onzas en 2018 a 31 millones en 2021.
(*) previsión de Pan American según su forecast.
(2) CODELCO ha dicho que su producción de plata será menor pero sin cuantificar. Supongo lo mismo de 2020, para hacer las sumas. Como la producción de Chile ha caído en los primeros 8 meses desde 969,9 toneladas de plata extraída, hasta 846,78 toneladas, con un descenso del 14,53%, supongo la misma caída para todo el año aplicada a Codelco, dando como resultado 21,52 millones de onzas.
(*) Ind. Peñoles, sin incluir Fresnillo.
Volcan solo primer semestre.
(3) El año acaba en Abril. Hasta Septiembre serían 6 meses de 2022. He sumado ultimo trimestre 2021, que corresponde al primer trimestre habitual de 2021, para el resto de las compañías, para obtener el acumulado a 9 meses.
(4). Es un ejemplo de participaciones cruzadas. Posee el 57,5% de mina Escondida y el 33,8% de Antamina. La parte de Escondida que no tiene (42,5%) equivale a 3,787 millones de onzas en 2021, que no computan en el informe.
(5) Glencore posee otro 33,8% de Antamina. Teck Resources tiene el 22,4% restante hasta el 10%.
(6) Mitsubishi tiene el 10% restante de Antamina.

En próximas actualizaciones, me veré obligado a pulir estos datos.

La producción de plata en China también llegó al pico.



Aunque no sirva para mucho, la comparativa de Silvercorp, minera que opera en China, tampoco apunta buenas maneras.

Silvercorp Reports Operational Results and the Financial Results Release Date for the Second Quarter of Fiscal 2022 

Nueve meses de este año 2021 4,365 millones de onzas producidas.

Nueve meses de año pasado 5,135 millones de onzas. 

Tener en cuenta que el año contable termina el 31/Marzo. 

En la aproximación, recordar que he mantenido la producción de China en 108,6 millones de onzas, sin cambios con respecto al año pasado. No he contabilizado los datos de Silvercorp, en el total chino.


----------



## cdametalero (6 Nov 2021)

antorob dijo:


> Una revisión de la producción actual de plata.
> 
> Las tablas se ven mejor en la página original.
> 
> ...



GRACIAS!
YA se echaba en falta post como este en el hilo


----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## FranMen (6 Nov 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




“El tema luego gira en torno a si Peter cree o no que China podría postularse en Estados Unidos para la principal superpotencia económica del mundo. Schiff dice que el país tendría que volver a un patrón oro para hacerlo. El país tendría que convertir sus reservas de divisas en oro, dice Schiff.* También comenta que el próximo Yuan digital tendría que estar respaldado por oro si va a tener "cualquier valor real" como moneda de reserva global.”*


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Nov 2021)

Preparados para pagar sobre vuestras onzas aunque no las hayais vendido?



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (7 Nov 2021)

*La patronal pontevedresa advierte del gran "impacto" de las crisis de suministros*

La patronal pontevedresa advierte de retrasos en obras y el aumento de costes ►"A Europa le va a pasar factura la escasez de materiales", dice Jorge Cebreiros
Europa Press 05 noviembre

Además, "a Europa le va a pasar factura la escasez de materiales como *cobre, aluminio, plata o madera*", ha indicado, y ha apuntado que ya se están registrando "retrasos de 90 días" en las obras públicas y privadas.


----------



## Caracol (7 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> *La patronal pontevedresa advierte del gran "impacto" de las crisis de suministros*
> 
> La patronal pontevedresa advierte de retrasos en obras y el aumento de costes ►"A Europa le va a pasar factura la escasez de materiales", dice Jorge Cebreiros
> Europa Press 05 noviembre
> ...



¿No tendrás el enlace?

Editado. Ya.









La patronal pontevedresa advierte del gran "impacto" de las crisis de suministros


La patronal pontevedresa advierte de retrasos en obras y el aumento de costes ►"A Europa le va a pasar factura la escasez de materiales", dice Jorge Cebreiros




www.diariodepontevedra.es


----------



## Daviot (7 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Preparados para pagar sobre vuestras onzas aunque no las hayais vendido?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



No sé, pero este hombre está diciendo que no hay inflación y resulta que tanto en USA como en España la inflación está ya al 5 % o más. 

Y también dice que hay elecciones ahora en noviembre en USA cuando hace tiempo que ya fueron.


----------



## IvanRios (7 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé, pero este hombre está diciendo que no hay inflación y resulta que tanto en USA como en España la inflación está ya al 5 % o más.
> 
> Y también dice que hay elecciones ahora en noviembre en USA cuando hace tiempo que ya fueron.



Incluso dice en que en lugar de inflación viene deflación.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé, pero este hombre está diciendo que no hay inflación y resulta que tanto en USA como en España la inflación está ya al 5 % o más.
> 
> Y también dice que hay elecciones ahora en noviembre en USA cuando hace tiempo que ya fueron.



Hay elecciones si, no se si era para el senado o alguna historia de esas


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Incluso dice en que en lugar de inflación viene deflación.



Inflacion - deflacion - hiperinflcion Es lo que dice Maloney, no?


----------



## Daviot (7 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Hay elecciones si, no se si era para el senado o alguna historia de esas



Se estará refiriendo a las elecciones intermedias o también llamadas de término medio que son en 2022. Pero vamos como se atropella hablando no aclara bien las cosas.

Y como digo la inflación en USA lleva por encima del 5% desde junio de este año y parece que todavía en noviembre no se ha enterado.







__





Estados Unidos - Tasa de inflación | 1914-2022 Datos | 2023-2024 Expectativa


Los valores actuales, los datos históricos, las previsiones, estadísticas, gráficas y calendario económico - Estados Unidos - Tasa de inflación. 1914-2022 Datos | 2023-2024 Expectativa.




es.tradingeconomics.com


----------



## L'omertá (7 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Preparados para pagar sobre vuestras onzas aunque no las hayais vendido?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Anda que si el oro se dispara a 50000 y tiran de facturas para cobrarse esa revaloración no recibida jajajajajajajajajajajja


----------



## Daviot (7 Nov 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Anda que si el oro se dispara a 50000 y tiran de facturas para cobrarse esa revaloración no recibida jajajajajajajajajajajja



Otro motivo para comprar bis a bis sin facturas de por medio.Quién lo iba a decir.


----------



## IvanRios (7 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Inflacion - deflacion - hiperinflcion Es lo que dice Maloney, no?



Cava lo decía como negando que haya inflación y tal.


----------



## mike69 (8 Nov 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Anda que si el oro se dispara a 50000 y tiran de facturas para cobrarse esa revaloración no recibida jajajajajajajajajajajja



Claro ahora se va a tributar por las plusvalías latentes.

También de las acciones, de los bonos, de los inmuebles, y de todos los activos.

No tiene ningún sentido. 

Si quieren que vendas se sacarán alguna deducción para animarte como ya se hizo en el pasado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (8 Nov 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## timi (8 Nov 2021)

¿Tributar por plusvalía latentes , no significa que van a reventar las burbujas existentes?

Si por ejemplo , tengo 2 pisos y tiene plusvalías , igual tengo que vender 1 para pagar los impuestos ,,,


----------



## mike69 (8 Nov 2021)

Para que haya plusvalía tiene que haber venta.

Podrán sacar un nuevo impuesto pero eso es una cosa y otra es robar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mike69 (8 Nov 2021)

timi dijo:


> ¿Tributar por plusvalía latentes , no significa que van a reventar las burbujas existentes?
> 
> Si por ejemplo , tengo 2 pisos y tiene plusvalías , igual tengo que vender 1 para pagar los impuestos ,,,



Para reventar las burbujas solo tienen que cerrar el grifo del dinero o subir tipos. No hay más.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (8 Nov 2021)

Joder, el impuesto de patrimonio ya es eso!


----------



## FranMen (9 Nov 2021)

Otro paso más en el gran hermano, por primera vez me piden desde el banco el nombre de la tienda y a que se dedica para hacer la transferencia para unas pocas monedas (dentro de Europa)


----------



## Tichy (9 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Otro paso más en el gran hermano, por primera vez me piden desde el banco el nombre de la tienda y a que se dedica para hacer la transferencia para unas pocas monedas (dentro de Europa)



A mí no me ha pasado (todavía), pero una de las tiendas alemanas más usuales hace los envíos como material de ferretería. Otra en cajas de zapatos...


----------



## IvanRios (9 Nov 2021)

A ver si rompemos hoy la importante resistencia de los 1835 o si los hdp la consiguen volver a tirar.


----------



## hornblower (9 Nov 2021)

Hace poco, una empresa belga me envió en una caja de Ikea de plástico blanco. Iba mejor protegido, eso sí


----------



## Daviot (9 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Otro paso más en el gran hermano, por primera vez me piden desde el banco el nombre de la tienda y a que se dedica para hacer la transferencia para unas pocas monedas (dentro de Europa)



Eso te pasa por tener un banco Paco, con ING no problem.


----------



## FranMen (9 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Eso te pasa por tener un banco Paco, con ING no problem.



Sí, pero antes no era paco.
Recuerdo los anuncios de ING, ese sí es grande, sigue dando un 5% por tener la nómina y devolviendo el 3% de los recibos?


----------



## Daviot (9 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Sí, pero antes no era paco.
> Recuerdo los anuncios de ING, ese sí es grande, sigue dando un 5% por tener la nómina y devolviendo el 3% de los recibos?



El 3% de los recibos no sé porque la nómina la suelo ir cambiando para aprovecharme de buenas ofertas. Pero el 5% olvídate. En la cuenta naranja ya no te dan ni las gracias igual que en todos los demás bancos pero las cero comisones por casi todo tipo de operaciones se mantiene y las transferencias a Europa si la haces por la mañana llega el mismo día por la tarde.


----------



## Jebediah (10 Nov 2021)

¿Qué les pasa al oro y la plata que han saltado?


----------



## Jebediah (10 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Qué les pasa al oro y la plata que han saltado?



Vale, la inflación que sigue subiendo.

Economía: La inflación anual de EEUU se dispara al 6,2%, su nivel más alto desde 1990 (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Nov 2021)

Déjalos que camelen

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frankie83 (10 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 831510
> 
> 
> A ver si rompemos hoy la importante resistencia de los 1835 o si los hdp la consiguen volver a tirar.



Rota con violencia


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Nov 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Rota con violencia




Pues sí, ha roto el triángulo que venía formando, y la directriz bajista a medio... En teoría debería seguir subiendo.... peeeeeeero ya sabemos como es esto, un trascojono total.

Esperemos a ver si se confirma


----------



## Pintxen (10 Nov 2021)

En algún momento tenía que subir, ya estaba tardando!!! Algo me dice que seguirá subiendo y bastante, igual me equivoco, pero ...


----------



## dmb001 (10 Nov 2021)

Curioso que suba hoy cuando el bono a 10 años usano también se ha disparado, ahora mismo +7.28%

Normalmente mientras sube uno el otro baja. Al final uno nunca se aclara con nuestro amigo el oro


----------



## frankie83 (10 Nov 2021)

A lo mejor no subirá en los próximos días pero yo lo veo a 60/70 al gramo sin problemas.. en fin de cuentas, cuantas cosas han subido un 100 o un 200 por ciento en los últimos diez años..


----------



## Pintxen (10 Nov 2021)

Con que suba en proporción a la factura de la luz o del gasoil me conformo.


----------



## Daviot (10 Nov 2021)

Algo se está moviendo señores, aparte de que tanto el oro como la plata han salido claramente del canal bajista en el que se encontraban parece que ahora la inflación, contenida cual olla a presión se tratara, empieza a hacer efecto.


Gráfico diario del precio de la plata en dólares.








Gráfico diario del precio del oro en dólares.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2021)

Parece que esta vez sí que acertó


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2021)

Euro/dolar bajando con furia porcina.

Esto probablemente esté frenando mucho al oro:


----------



## jkaza (11 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Parece que esta vez sí que acertó



Buenooooo, el gafe!


----------



## Tolagu (11 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Algo se está moviendo señores, aparte de que tanto el oro como la plata han salido claramente del canal bajista en el que se encontraban parece que ahora la inflación, contenida cual olla a presión se tratara, empieza a hacer efecto.
> 
> 
> Gráfico diario del precio de la plata en dólares.
> ...



En la Plata, el cojón derecho está formado. Debería proyectarse a 28 y pico. Y con ello ya tendríamos el cojón izquierdo y la cabeza formada de un posible HCH invertido mucho mayor.

AVISO: *No me hagáis ni puto caso*, es que cada vez veo más claro los 35-40 para mediados del año que viene. Pero no creo que vaya a ser un camino de rosas, también he visto en los posos del té que tendremos una última oportunidad de entrada en los 23-24 para comienzos de la primavera.


----------



## jkaza (11 Nov 2021)

Y cómo veis las mineras vs metal físico?

Qué os parece este tipo?


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Y cómo veis las mineras vs metal físico?
> 
> Qué os parece este tipo?




Yo creo que las mineras son más especulativas, sacarles una rentabilidad de aquí a un par de años y vender. El metal lo veo para mis nietos.

Cargué algo de mineras hace unos meses, y la verdad es que han ido fatal, perdiendo en casi todas. Supongo que ahora irán despertando. Además el problema de mineras es que tienes que diversificar en varias, pues apostar a una es mucho riesgo. Había un hilo muy bueno, pero creo que lo borraron.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Nov 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Y cómo veis las mineras vs metal físico?
> 
> Qué os parece este tipo?



Con las mineras vas a ir apalancado para lo bueno y lo malo (como te ha dicho @Harrymorgan ). Yo llevo alguna en pérdidas y alguna en plano. Pero te hablo de mineras Junior. Si ahora suben los joros, las mineras subirán más aún. Yo las llevo más por hobbie que por otra cosa.

Ayer escuché a un tipo que recomendaba no tirar de mineras pequeñas ni de exploradoras, sino de productoras que, además, continuaran con explotación. No ganarás tanto pero te ahorrarás tiempo y posibles diluciones.

Por mi parte, ahora dónde estoy (y donde quiero estar) es con royalties. Llevo Franco Nevada y Wheaton desde hace mucho tiempo, con ellas tengo exposición a la mina pero sin los vaivenes y riesgos que comporta. Las mineras son cojonudas cuando sabes bien como analizarlas (no es mi caso) y, además, estás encima de ellas todo el tiempo.

Echa un vistazo si quieres al vídeo este de Estebaranz, minuto 22:09


----------



## saa12121 (11 Nov 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> En la Plata, el cojón derecho está formado. Debería proyectarse a 28 y pico. Y con ello ya tendríamos el cojón izquierdo y la cabeza formada de un posible HCH invertido mucho mayor.
> 
> AVISO: *No me hagáis ni puto caso*, es que cada vez veo más claro los 35-40 para mediados del año que viene. Pero no creo que vaya a ser un camino de rosas, también he visto en los posos del té que tendremos una última oportunidad de entrada en los 23-24 para comienzos de la primavera.



Dios te oiga. Me está entrando fomo de no haber entrado con toda la cantidad que me gustaría y pensar que se pueda disparar por encima de los 30 en unas semanas. De momento, el yo racional va ganando la partida. Esperaré otro momento por los 23-24 para terminar de coger la posición bien.

De momento, mi inversión en plata está en verde por primera vez desde que entré en diciembre de 2020 

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (11 Nov 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Dios te oiga. Me está entrando fomo de no haber entrado con toda la cantidad que me gustaría y pensar que se pueda disparar por encima de los 30 en unas semanas. De momento, el yo racional va ganando la partida. Esperaré otro momento por los 23-24 para terminar de coger la posición bien.
> 
> De momento, mi inversión en plata está en verde por primera vez desde que entré en diciembre de 2020
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Espero que aproveches las ganancias para comprar físico también.


----------



## saa12121 (11 Nov 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Espero que aproveches las ganancias para comprar físico también.



Intento llevar la cantidad invertida en etf y en físico a la par. Aprovecho para preguntar por las monedas de cinco duros como inversión en físico. Hasta el momento solo he comprado mapples y veo que los duros salen bastante mejor de precio (obviamente). ¿Tienen alguna contra, a parte de la estética, que debería valorar?

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Tolagu (11 Nov 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Intento llevar la cantidad invertida en etf y en físico a la par. Aprovecho para preguntar por las monedas de cinco duros como inversión en físico. Hasta el momento solo he comprado mapples y veo que los duros salen bastante mejor de precio (obviamente). ¿Tienen alguna contra, a parte de la estética, que debería valorar?
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Otros te ayudarán sin duda con respecto a los duros. Yo todo el físico lo llevo en monedas carrileras, y en lingotillos chiquitillos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Intento llevar la cantidad invertida en etf y en físico a la par. Aprovecho para preguntar por las monedas de cinco duros como inversión en físico. Hasta el momento solo he comprado mapples y veo que los duros salen bastante mejor de precio (obviamente). ¿Tienen alguna contra, a parte de la estética, que debería valorar?
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



A mi el duro español me encanta. Lo malo que si quieres duros bonitos ya entras en terreno numismático y el precio de dispara. Y lo que venden cercano a Spot suele estar muy machacado

Más baratos que los duros tienes los Pakillos.

Échate un vistazo:

Lavetadeoro.com

Ahora duros en El Andorrano con un 7,90% de sobrespot


----------



## saa12121 (11 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A mi el duro español me encanta. Lo malo que si quieres duros bonitos ya entras en terreno numismático y el precio de dispara. Y lo que venden cercano a Spot suele estar muy machacado
> 
> Más baratos que los duros tienes los Pakillos.
> 
> ...



Los pakillos no me entusiasman por el careto de Franco. Aunque los duros estén machacados, su valor en metal es el mismo, ¿no?
Ya tengo otras monedas que me gustan estéticamente, ahora simplemente quiero acumular metal por si se cae el mundo.



Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (11 Nov 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Intento llevar la cantidad invertida en etf y en físico a la par. Aprovecho para preguntar por las monedas de cinco duros como inversión en físico. Hasta el momento solo he comprado mapples y veo que los duros salen bastante mejor de precio (obviamente). ¿Tienen alguna contra, a parte de la estética, que debería valorar?
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Hola @saa12121 suponemos que te refieres a las monedas de duro en vez de a las de cinco duros.

Si es así en las monedas de duro de plata que pesan 25 gramos tienes 22,5 gramos de plata pura y según lavetadeoro.com tienes esos duros en el Andorrano a 17,20 euros que haciendo una regla de tres nos sale que te están cobrando la onza de plata a 23,77 por una moneda tipo junk silver ya que su pureza es de solo el 90% en plata.

Por ese precio más 1 euro se pueden comprar ahora mismo monedas bullion como la de la diosa Europa en los belgas nuevecitas y plata pura al 99,99%.


----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2021)

Ya se a que se debe la subida de estos días, son los de la FNMT para cobrar a cjn de pato la moneda del lince, se nos pone a 1900€ como siga así. Os sigue interesando?


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ya se a que se debe la subida de estos días, son los de la FNMT para cobrar a cjn de pato la moneda del lince, se nos pone a 1900€ como siga así. Os sigue interesando?



Me lo estaba autopreguntando

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pintxen (11 Nov 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Los pakillos no me entusiasman por el careto de Franco. Aunque los duros estén machacados, su valor en metal es el mismo, ¿no?
> Ya tengo otras monedas que me gustan estéticamente, ahora simplemente quiero acumular metal por si se cae el mundo.
> 
> 
> ...








Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


Disponibles monedas 100 Ptas. Franco "Paquillos" 250x 100 Ptas. Franco: 9,80 €vpos/u Entrega en mano en Valencia y Barcelona Interesados enviar privado.




www.burbuja.info





En este hilo podrás encontrar a alguien que te venda duros a SPOT. 
Aunque no sean de plata 999 y la mayoría no tengan valor numismático las monedas históricas como los duros o los dólares de plata tienen su gracia, te puedes imaginar por qué manos han pasado, coges un dólar en tu mano y piensas que algún vaquero ha pagado su wisky con esa moneda en un saloon del lejano oeste, o lo mismo con un duro, te puedes imaginar un bandolero en una posada de mala muerte pagando su jarra de vino con esa moneda....


----------



## jkaza (11 Nov 2021)

Y después que se hace con toda esa plata chatarra? Se manda a la refinería? Cuántos kilos como mínimo salen a cuenta? O cuántos millones de paquillos hacen falta para que te atiendan en la refinería?


----------



## frankie83 (11 Nov 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Intento llevar la cantidad invertida en etf y en físico a la par. Aprovecho para preguntar por las monedas de cinco duros como inversión en físico. Hasta el momento solo he comprado mapples y veo que los duros salen bastante mejor de precio (obviamente). ¿Tienen alguna contra, a parte de la estética, que debería valorar?
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



He visto hace unos días en venta unos duros a 19.. en finumas en Madrid. No se como andará ahora la cosa pero los primeros en 2016 los pague 12-14.

eso si tengo alguno de 30/40 porque luego es difícil resistir la tentación Jeje


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Antes no me interesaba nada esa moneda, ahora me interesa justo el doble que antes de la subida, o sea... nada de nada



Pues a mi el doble de lo que te interesa a ti


----------



## jkaza (11 Nov 2021)

Las maples son caramelos que te los quitan de las manos, pero yo no me veo en Alemania explicándole a un alemán quién es el calbo de la afoto.


----------



## jkaza (11 Nov 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pues a mi el doble de lo que te interesa a ti



Ese diseño es mío, como lo vea en las tiendas voy a tener que cobrar por el acuñamiento


----------



## mk73 (11 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Antes no me interesaba nada esa moneda, ahora me interesa justo el doble que antes de la subida, o sea... nada de nada




Hombre si sube el oro aún, ya como está ahora a 52€ el gramo ; pues fijo que puede rondar los 1900 € o hasta algo más si sube el precio del metal dorado.


----------



## tristezadeclon (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Mediterrand (13 Nov 2021)

La plata en máximos de 3 meses. ¿Momento de comprar o momento de vender?


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (13 Nov 2021)

Mediterrand dijo:


> La plata en máximos de 3 meses. ¿Momento de comprar o momento de vender?



Nadie sabe nada. La única salida es comprar a spot o menos y vender con el máximo margen posible. Cosa muy difícil.
Todo lo demás es apostar, pero sobre todo no te creas a adivinos.


----------



## FranMen (13 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


>



¿Preparando los regalos de Navidad? 
Yo soy más pobre, este año no me voy a complicar la vida con cosas inútiles, serán onzas de plata para todos. Por cierto alguien sabe dónde comprar engastes para las onzas ?


----------



## Muttley (14 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Preparando los regalos de Navidad?
> Yo soy más pobre, este año no me voy a complicar la vida con cosas inútiles, serán onzas de plata para todos. Por cierto alguien sabe dónde comprar engastes para las onzas ?



Pues tengo un especial de Navidad y Reyes en el programa muy potente.
Desde muy muy muy lejos. 

Y perfecto regalo. 
Para mi sobrina y ahijada en su bautizo…mi regalo ha sido una moneda de oro,


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2021)

El oro podría ser un arma para vencer la resistencia bacteriana a los antibióticos


Un grupo internacional de científicos ha creado una partícula capaz de romper la defensa de muchos patógenos bacterianos comunes sin dañar los tejidos circundantes.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## IvanRios (14 Nov 2021)

Mediterrand dijo:


> La plata en máximos de 3 meses. ¿Momento de comprar o momento de vender?



Evidentemente nadie lo puede saber y cada uno tendrá un punto de vista. Pero como aquí estamos para opinar, mi opinión es que lo último que haría en estos momentos sería vender, porque lo normal (aunque ya pocas cosas son normales y menos con los metales preciosos) es que suban, aunque hayan correcciones de por medio. Y es que tenemos todos los motivos, y si cabe más que nunca, para que los precios vayan al alza. Ya solo con la devaluación del dinero Fiat que se está produciendo (y podríamos estar en el inicio), el precio de los metales muy probablemente deba subir para reflejar dicha devaluación (por no hablar ya de la escasez de materiales, problemas con las cadenas de suministro, etc). Pero además de ello, pienso que los metales también subirán 'por méritos propios'. Sobran los motivos, y cada vez más.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Nov 2021)

Hoy no.....maaañaaaanaaaaa.....


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## Ulisses (14 Nov 2021)

Pues con esta incertidumbre y la inflación que ya no ocultan, no sería extraño ver la plata a un euro el gramo; y que se mantuviese así meses. Pero el haber estado tan baja durante muchos años hace que la compra en este momento parezca aventurada.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 Nov 2021)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pues con esta incertidumbre y la inflación que ya no ocultan, no sería extraño ver la plata a un euro el gramo; y que se mantuviese así meses. Pero el haber estado tan baja durante muchos años hace que la compra en este momento parezca aventurada.



No para el que no la tenga, todo lo contrario. FOMO


----------



## Jotac (15 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> El oro podría ser un arma para vencer la resistencia bacteriana a los antibióticos
> 
> 
> Un grupo internacional de científicos ha creado una partícula capaz de romper la defensa de muchos patógenos bacterianos comunes sin dañar los tejidos circundantes.
> ...



La plata se ha venido utilizando toda la vida como el mejor de los antibióticos, natural y sin riesgo para el organismo, en su formato de plata coloidal (ojo, coloidal, no iónica, que es lo que habitualmente se vende). Y sin embargo mira dónde la tenemos con todos los beneficios que tiene...


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2021)

Goldman ve posibilidades de fuertes subidas del oro a corto plazo


En una nota que aunque fue emitida la semana pasada, ha tenido mucha repercusión hoy al publicarla la web Zerohedge.com,




serenitymarkets.com


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (15 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Para mi sobrina y ahijada en su bautizo…mi regalo ha sido una moneda de oro,



yo no estoy bautizado, pero si me apadrinas me lo pienso


----------



## mk73 (15 Nov 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> yo no estoy bautizado, pero si me apadrinas me lo pienso



No va a ser lo mismo una '' cutre'' moneda de dos pesos, reacuñacion, tamaño lenteja. Que si hablamos de un 50 pesos=)


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Qué menos que un par de estas, pero con gradación sin circular... para que se acuerde bien de su tío.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 837717
> ...



Mejor ser un sol que un pesao


----------



## Muttley (15 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Qué menos que un par de estas, pero con gradación sin circular... para que se acuerde bien de su tío.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 837717
> ...



Preciosas
y fíjate que es de las poquísimas clásicas que no tengo (me faltan los 20 pesos mexicanos y los 10$ indian también).
Lo que he regalado es algo más "infantil".
Seguro que lo usará con cabeza.


----------



## Muttley (15 Nov 2021)

Un búfalo americano (sea cual sea, bullion, proof o lo que sea) hay que tenerlo.
Si o si.
Bellísima moneda.


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Un búfalo americano (sea cual sea, bullion, proof o lo que sea) hay que tenerlo.
> Si o si.
> Bellísima moneda.



Y, el bullion, tiene poco sobreprecio, 1772 ahora mismo cuando la más barata 1685


----------



## Daviot (15 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo nunca me he cruzado con una de 100 soles, tampoco con un búfalo americano.
> 
> Y a estos precios no creo ya que pueda hacerme con ellas no siendo cambiadas por otras, por ejemplo: "50 pesos + 1 soberano y quédese con el cambio, muchas gracias..."
> 
> Por lo menos pillé por ahí esas fotos para mirarlas de vez en cuando.



Creo que no tendrás ningún problema en conseguir esas monedas de calidad ofreciendo esos 50 pesos que también es una moneda apreciada. En todo caso serán los que te entreguen el Buffalo los que deberán además añadir el soberano.


----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Muttley (16 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Y encima random...
> 
> Los hay peores.
> 
> ...



Yo he ido a poner en teoría el más barato que es APMEX.
Se sobreentiende que al ser el que más monedas mueve de todo USA, es el que sería capaz de vender más barato una ASE en el mercado local americano. 
Todo esto en teoría claro.


----------



## mk73 (16 Nov 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Cuánto pagarías por una 20 pesos?



Son 15 gramos de oro. No llega a la media onza troy... Y es una pieza corriente. Y más corriente si es la reacuñacion. Yo pagaría a lo que marque el oro de ese día.
Pero personalmente para comprar esa, antes me voy fijo a la hermana mayor de 50 pesos.


----------



## mk73 (16 Nov 2021)

Pensais que puede ser una buena opción, compra, la pieza de 5000€ de France ¿?

Son 100 gramos y 999 mls.

(hablo evidentemente de comprarla a peso, por unos 5250€. Lo único que veo es que para venderla algún día es mucha traca... No sé qué opináis)


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Nov 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Pensais que puede ser una buena opción, compra, la pieza de 5000€ de France ¿?
> 
> Son 100 gramos y 999 mls.
> 
> ...



eso a día de hoy tiene dificil colocación en caso de necesitar venderla, tendría q ser a un profesional con lo q implica de descuento, pq a un particular veo complicado vendérsela

y si el oro doblara su precio por ejemplo en un par de años, q te voy a contar si hoy es dificil, lo q sería entonces...

yo para comprar esa cantidad de gramos de oro preferiría soberanos u análogos, q tienen salida inmediata entre particulares y en todos lados

aquí en el foro por ejemplo creo q solo se lo podrías vender a tradingmetales y no se siquiera si estaría interesado


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


>



Y súmale que ademas, esta gente NO pagan IVA.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Nov 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Son 15 gramos de oro. No llega a la media onza troy... Y es una pieza corriente. Y más corriente si es la reacuñacion. Yo pagaría a lo que marque el oro de ese día.
> Pero personalmente para comprar esa, antes me voy fijo a la hermana mayor de 50 pesos.



Joder… suerte para encontrar eso.. 20 pesos a spot, te las compro todas


----------



## risto mejido (16 Nov 2021)

joder, me acabo de encontrar con estos precios, un saludo a viejos foreros
de aqui a nada 2k euros por onza


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Nov 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Pensais que puede ser una buena opción, compra, la pieza de 5000€ de France ¿?
> 
> Son 100 gramos y 999 mls.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión es demasiada moneda. Iría a una Onza o una Libertad Mexicana de 50 pesos, que creo que andaba sobre 40 gramos. Además de que son mucho más bonitas creo que tendrán mejor salida, y el premium es asumible


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Nov 2021)

En el Andorrano la nueva Onza Liberty 33 Eurazos. 
Brittanias a 27 y pico. Parece que está llegando el Fomo


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Nov 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Coincido, no veo que tengan la misma revalorización que el simple spot a peso.



Para nada, ademas de que son muy muy buscadas por cualquiera al que le guste el oro…


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2021)

Hablando de Turkey: 




__





Turkey On Verge Of Currency Collapse As Lira Implodes, Crashes 4% In Minutes | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Los que tengan MPs allí pueden llorar por un ojo


----------



## Pintxen (17 Nov 2021)

El oro va para arriba. Ya supera los 53 € el gramo!!!


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hablando de Turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una puta sangría:


----------



## Muttley (18 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Hablando de Turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dije el ultimo episodio 
Grabado 9 de Noviembre: lira a 11,23
Hoy 12,047

-7,2% en ocho días 
Así funciona la inflación.
Y la vacuna es el oro y la plata


----------



## Jebediah (18 Nov 2021)

No sé si habrá salido pero después de colarnos la moneda "completer" de la serie queen beasts, ahora van a sacar otra serie para quien le interese, Tudor Beasts. Otra colección de 9 monedas.

Seymour Panther 2022 | The Royal Mint


----------



## Orooo (18 Nov 2021)

A mi lo de las monedas ya me prece un cachondeo, marketing y negocio mas que refugio o inversion. Como el que colecciona cromos.

Me alegra que me gusten los lingotes. Las monedas con tantos dibujitos me cansan.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si habrá salido pero después de colarnos la moneda "completer" de la serie queen beasts, ahora van a sacar otra serie para quien le interese, Tudor Beasts. Otra colección de 9 monedas.
> 
> Seymour Panther 2022 | The Royal Mint



Si y son feísimas, para la anterior colección he ido con todo, de esta paso.


----------



## FranMen (18 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si habrá salido pero después de colarnos la moneda "completer" de la serie queen beasts, ahora van a sacar otra serie para quien le interese, Tudor Beasts. Otra colección de 9 monedas.
> 
> Seymour Panther 2022 | The Royal Mint



Veremos si la viega aguanta hasta el final de la serie y no tienen que cambiarla por soplillo


----------



## Tichy (18 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No sé si habrá salido pero después de colarnos la moneda "completer" de la serie queen beasts, ahora van a sacar otra serie para quien le interese, Tudor Beasts. Otra colección de 9 monedas.
> 
> Seymour Panther 2022 | The Royal Mint



Gracias por la información, pero esta serie, al menos de momento, es algo bien diferente de las Queen Beasts. En el enlace solo aparecen monedas proof con premium desmesurados (más una BU, pero no de metal precioso). 

En cambio las Queen Beasts eran bullion puro con premium muy asequible en su lanzamiento. Se trata de conceptos muy distintos.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Nov 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Gracias por la información, pero esta serie, al menos de momento, es algo bien diferente de las Queen Beasts. En el enlace solo aparecen monedas proof con premium desmesurados (más una BU, pero no de metal precioso).
> 
> En cambio las Queen Beasts eran bullion puro con premium muy asequible en su lanzamiento. Se trata de conceptos muy distintos.



Mierda, quería poner otro enlace en vez de el que he puesto.

United Kingdom: New series “The Tudor Beasts” launches with first coin highlighting the Seymour Panther | Coin Update 

Ahí indica al final: " “The Tudor Beasts” will be released over five years at the rate of two coins each year *and will also be available as bullion coins in the coming months*. Other beasts in the series will include:"


----------



## Muttley (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Nov 2021)

Otro día en que baja todo, bolsa, metales y cripto, todo en rojo.


----------



## Pintxen (19 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Otro día en que baja todo, bolsa, metales y cripto, todo en rojo.



Todo no, la luz, el gasoil y la cesta de la compra van para arriba! Pero tranquilos, la cosa está bajo control........


----------



## mk73 (19 Nov 2021)

'' España va mejor''


----------



## Jotac (19 Nov 2021)

Caídas en Europa tras el confinamiento de Austria: el Ibex 35 pierde los 8.800 y firma su peor semana en un año


Ya no solo los no vacunados, que son más de dos millones de habitantes. Austria decide extender el confinamiento a toda la población a partir del lunes durante diez días -que podrían ser 20- para frenar el aumento de casos de coronavirus. En los últimos 14 días, la tasa de incidencia se le ha...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## estupeharto (19 Nov 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Caídas en Europa tras el confinamiento de Austria: el Ibex 35 pierde los 8.800 y firma su peor semana en un año
> 
> 
> Ya no solo los no vacunados, que son más de dos millones de habitantes. Austria decide extender el confinamiento a toda la población a partir del lunes durante diez días -que podrían ser 20- para frenar el aumento de casos de coronavirus. En los últimos 14 días, la tasa de incidencia se le ha...
> ...



Venga a quitar libertades y engañar, meter veneno en el cuerpo y enemistar a unos con otros.
El cabeza de turco es el que no se deja envenenar. Pero las consecuencias de la dictadura encubierta les tocarán a todos.
Sólo queda informarse e informar a otros, aunque la manipulación es omnipotente.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Nov 2021)

El mundo a punto de acabarse y esto que no rompe los 2000 $.....que infumable....ahahahahahahaha....


----------



## estupeharto (20 Nov 2021)

Todo llegará


----------



## Forcopula (20 Nov 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El mundo a punto de acabarse y esto que no rompe los 2000 $.....que infumable....ahahahahahahaha....



Es que en fin de semana la cotización se detiene, pero puedes seguir echando las horas mirando por si acaso se mueve el precio


----------



## Jotac (20 Nov 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El mundo a punto de acabarse y esto que no rompe los 2000 $.....que infumable....ahahahahahahaha....



yo antes me planteaba un colapso tipo corralito, pero cada vez veo más factible el ir cociendo a fuego lento a la población, robando vía inflación con guante blanco y de lo que nos daremos cuenta los pocos que andamos por aquí. Vuelta de tuerca, vuelta de tuerca...o la historia de la rana en la cazuela, ir calentando gradual hasta achicharrar. La gente, por lo general dormida, contentos con el pan y el circo, pero pobres en vida de aquí a unos años los que sobrevivan a bichos, gamusinos, vacunas, economía y demás...vamos a ver una muerte en cámara lenta mientras dure, hasta que explote, pero mi apuesta es que seguirán con patadas hacia adelante. Están poniendo todo su esfuerzo para que así sea...


----------



## Jotac (20 Nov 2021)

Y por cierto, esto es lo que tenemos, un cachondeo. Por qué no llegan las facturas de pvp? Porque ni el estado lo tiene calculado. Solo hasta el 31 de mayo. Vaya carajal
PD: para el que no lo sepa es la gráfica de red electrica de los precios oficiales del kwh, sólo tienen la valoracio del producido pero no del resto, españistan....


----------



## macalu (21 Nov 2021)

Aquí tenemos al forero tradingmetales, cuantos piropos le dedican

▷¿Fernando Martínez Gómez Tejedor es un estafador online?








▷¿Fernando Martínez Gómez Tejedor es un estafador online?


Si te has topado con ✅ Fernando Martínez Gómez Tejedor ✅ debes de leer esto. Estás en peligro y no lo sabes. [SABER MÁS]




traderprofesional.com


----------



## OBDC (21 Nov 2021)

Hola, alguien me llama? 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## IvanRios (21 Nov 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> yo antes me planteaba un colapso tipo corralito, pero cada vez veo más factible el ir cociendo a fuego lento a la población, robando vía inflación con guante blanco y de lo que nos daremos cuenta los pocos que andamos por aquí. Vuelta de tuerca, vuelta de tuerca...o la historia de la rana en la cazuela, ir calentando gradual hasta achicharrar. La gente, por lo general dormida, contentos con el pan y el circo, pero pobres en vida de aquí a unos años los que sobrevivan a bichos, gamusinos, vacunas, economía y demás...vamos a ver una muerte en cámara lenta mientras dure, hasta que explote, pero mi apuesta es que seguirán con patadas hacia adelante. Están poniendo todo su esfuerzo para que así sea...




No es incompatible el robo mediante la inflación e impuestos y el robo mediante la confiscación directa. Porque se podrá seguir dando patadas hacia adelante, pero no se va a poder seguir inflando la deuda hasta el infinito, llegándose pues a un punto en el que la quiebra (ya presente, aunque enmascarada por el BCE) se manifestará y se hará patente. Y en ese punto en el que el país entrase oficialmente en bancarrota (pudiendo culpar de la misma al covid o a lo que les venga en gana), no dudarían en esquilmar a la población por todos los medios ante la situación de 'emergencia' generada.

De hecho, el anteproyecto de la ley de seguridad nacional deja en bandeja la confiscación de todo tipo de bienes, incluido el dinero, en caso de crisis nacional. ¿Y qué es una crisis nacional? Lo que ellos decidan que lo sea y cuando sea, siendo un claro ejemplo una plandemia, una 'crisis' climática, una crisis económica...tienen donde elegir.


----------



## Tolagu (22 Nov 2021)

Han vuelto a multar a JPM por manipulación. Pero vamos de mal en peor, en lugar de una multa que escarmiente, les han multado a 60 millones de dólares. A esos niveles, UNA PUTA MIERDA.









JPMorgan to pay $60 mln to settle precious metals spoofing lawsuit


JPMorgan Chase & Co agreed to pay $60 million to settle class-action litigation by investors who accused the largest U.S. bank of intentionally manipulating prices of precious metals futures and options.




www.reuters.com


----------



## IvanRios (22 Nov 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Han vuelto a multar a JPM por manipulación. Pero vamos de mal en peor, en lugar de una multa que escarmiente, les han multado a 60 millones de dólares. A esos niveles, UNA PUTA MIERDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo de siempre, que sale a cuenta seguir manipulando y pagar las multas irrisorias.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Nov 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un poco de historia nunca viene mal.
> 
> Video donde se narra de manera amena la historia pesetil.
> 
> ...



Hace años traduje “el oro de Moscú” para la wiki italiana y flipe en colores


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Nov 2021)

Hoy pabajo otra vez...


----------



## Daviot (22 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy pabajo otra vez...



Pull-back sano.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (22 Nov 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Pull-back sano.



Ha coincidido con el anuncio de que Biden volverá a elegir a Powel para la FED, contra todo pronostico diría yo, pensaba que salía la otra. Supongo que dan por hecho que finalmente habrá tapering y esas cosas.


----------



## ENRABATOR (23 Nov 2021)

UK’s Hochschild fights Peru’s plans to close mines over environmental impact


London-listed firm says it will ‘vigorously defend’ plan to continue mining gold and silver




www.theguardian.com









__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





Caida de casi el 50% del precio de esta accion minera, cerro "solo" 27% abajo al final pero hoy ya va -10%. Es lo que pasa cuando en un pais paco como Peru tienen ministros diciendo cosas opuestas. Estan en negociaciones ahora mismo, la empresa afirma cumplir todas las normativas y los empleados han salido a protestar contra el gobierno (temen por sus trabajos pero mandan los rojos asi que los oberos les importan un pimiento). Veremos si hay acuerdo pronto y la accion recupera valor con fuerza o se va al carajo


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Nov 2021)

Los BCs siguen comprando como si no hubiera un mañana, eso sí el precio deprimido hasta que no quede un puto gramo de oro fuera de sus manos:






Poland Plans To Add Another 100 Tons Of Gold To Its Reserves | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2021)

Muttley a ver si un día me pasas el catalogo en PDF de todo lo que vendes que ya me pareces una multinacional Unipersonal, fenomeno que ers un fenomeno


----------



## Muttley (24 Nov 2021)

visaman dijo:


> Muttley a ver si un día me pasas el catalogo en PDF de todo lo que vendes que ya me pareces una multinacional Unipersonal, fenomeno que ers un fenomeno



No vendo nada. 
Solo ilusión
Y comparto mis planes con las personas que quieran oirlos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Nov 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No vendo nada.
> Solo ilusión
> Y comparto mis planes con las personas que quieran oirlos.



¿Con quién está usted hablando, estimado Muttley?


----------



## mike69 (24 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 848296
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias conforero.

Este es el auténtico virus del COVID. La muerte del sistema financiero actual.


----------



## IvanRios (24 Nov 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Gracias conforero.
> 
> Este es el auténtico virus del COVID. La muerte del sistema financiero actual.



Si "solo" fuera ese el objetivo de la plandemia podríamos incluso "alegrarnos" por ello. Yo me temo que es mucho más que eso, que ya es bastante.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (24 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> De hecho, el anteproyecto de la ley de seguridad nacional deja en bandeja la confiscación de todo tipo de bienes, incluido el dinero, en caso de crisis nacional.



Nada que no estuviera ya en la anterior ley. Que os han vendido la moto de que esto es cosa de los socialistas, cuando ya estaba también de antes.


----------



## mike69 (24 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Si "solo" fuera ese el objetivo de la plandemia podríamos incluso "alegrarnos" por ello. Yo me temo que es mucho más que eso, que ya es bastante.



Cierto conforero. Están cometiendo genocidio.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (24 Nov 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Nada que no estuviera ya en la anterior ley. Que os han vendido la moto de que esto es cosa de los socialistas, cuando ya estaba también de antes.



Yo la moto la tengo construida por mí mismo desde hace tiempo, así que no a mí nadie me va a vender nada, no sé a ti.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (24 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Yo la moto la tengo construida por mí mismo desde hace tiempo, así que no a mí nadie me va a vender nada, no sé a ti.



Por tu comentario dando a entender que esto es algo nuevo nadie lo diría.


----------



## IvanRios (24 Nov 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Por tu comentario dando a entender que esto es algo nuevo nadie lo diría.



Por tu comentario dando a entender que esta ley es como la anterior nadie lo diría tampoco respecto a ti.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (24 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Por tu comentario dando a entender que esta ley es como la anterior nadie lo diría tampoco respecto a ti.



Las confiscaciones por interés general ya estaban previstas, pero como veo que para ti esto es una cuestión de a ver quién la tiene más larga te voy a dejar que digas la última palabra, no sea que esta noche te quedes sin dormir dándole vueltas.


----------



## IvanRios (24 Nov 2021)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Las confiscaciones por interés general ya estaban previstas, pero como veo que para ti esto es una cuestión de a ver quién la tiene más larga te voy a dejar que digas la última palabra, no sea que esta noche te quedes sin dormir dándole vueltas.



No se trata de que las confiscaciones por el interés general ya estuvieran previstas, que por supuesto lo estaban, sino en la forma en que estas se pueden llevar a cabo, o sea, en el procedimiento, que es muy distinto.

Que te vaya bien.


----------



## Alfaqueque (25 Nov 2021)

Despegamos: Rusia y China se cubren de oro mientras EEUU inicia otra guerra del petróleo - 23/11/21 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## estupeharto (25 Nov 2021)

Si todos escucharan este podcast diario de Lorenzo Ramírez en "Despegaaaaamos", otro gallo cantaría.
Máxima difusión.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Nov 2021)

Bhamos a morirt Brodel ?


----------



## estupeharto (25 Nov 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bhamos a morirt Brodel ?



¿Tampoco tienes claro eso?


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Nov 2021)

Serbia relocates gold reserves to c-bank treasury - governor


Serbia has increased its gold reserves to 37 tonnes and moved them to the treasury of the central bank from Switzerland's Bern, governor Jorgovanka Tabakovic said.



seenews.com





Serbia repatria sus reservas de Suiza a territorio nacional y anuncia que seguirá aumentandolas (hace pequeñas compras todos los meses desde hace un par de años)

_"Todo el oro del estado de Serbia, más de 37 toneladas, está en las bóvedas del banco central", dijo Tabakovic el martes, como se ve en un archivo de video publicado en el canal de YouTube de la emisora de televisión privada Pink.

Tabakovic también dijo que discutió la medida con el presidente Aleksandar Vucic a principios de este año.

"Vucic me dijo que él piensa que el oro* debería estar aquí en Serbia, diciendo: 'No sabes lo que está pasando en el mundo'"*, dijo._

No se fían ni de los suizos como custodios. Qué estará pasando en el mundo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Nov 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bhamos a morirt Brodel ?


----------



## FranMen (25 Nov 2021)

La supuesta guerra del petróleo de USA y algunos palmeros es como disparar ráfagas al aire, la poca munición que tienes la derrochas para intentar asustar al enemigo y te quedas sin nada para cuando te decida atacar.
Mi duda es si es a caso hecho para precipitar la caída y poner la excusa de que hacías lo que estaba en tu mano


----------



## IvanRios (25 Nov 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No se fían ni de los suizos como custodios. Qué estará pasando en el mundo...



Que el sistema se está desmoronando, y que el oro y la plata van a mandar.


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Que el sistema se está desmoronando, y que el oro y la plata van a mandar.



Yo eso no lo acabo de tener claro, si ya hubo que abandonar las monedas plata de curso legal a principios del siglo XX por simple imposibilidad física (no había plata para tanta moneda ni para financiar una economía capitalista mundial de crecimiento exponencial) y el patrón oro por lo mismo pues..... el futuro será el dinero digital de una u otra forma, respaldado por oro probablemente pero de "aquella manera"....


----------



## angel220 (26 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo eso no lo acabo de tener claro, si ya hubo que abandonar las monedas plata de curso legal a principios del siglo XX por simple imposibilidad física (no había plata para tanta moneda ni para financiar una economía capitalista mundial de crecimiento exponencial) y el patrón oro por lo mismo pues.....
> 
> Hola buenas podrías decir donde sacas y basas esa teoría de la imposibilidad fisica y tal y cual?
> No es mas fácil y creíble la teoría de si tenemos que tener lo que sea para respaldar la moneda y no lo tenemos (o nos interesa) mejor cambiamos las reglas por que yo lo valgo y las adaptamos a lo que nos interesa por el mismo motivo del por que yo lo valgo
> P.D. :Si oro y plata hubieran acompasado el valor con revalorización solo de inflación real o mas digo inflaccion por ser conservador si le sumas 1, 2, etc de mas anual ya no te digo(solo ya desde el momento de Breton) no habria habido valor (moneda respaldada) para financiar nada? y a eso únele la extracción anual que con eso si se podría financiar algo mas no crees?, pero es mas facil el fiate de mi, te lo comento aunque creo que a estas alturas lo sabes ya de sobras


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Nov 2021)

Muy sencillo, porque por un lado es físicamente imposible producir tantas monedas de oro y plata como serían necesarias para gastos "cotidianos" en una economia y población estratosféricamente mayores (y de las deudas y "derivados" mejor no hablamos....) que cuando se utilizaban y por otra parte aquellos países con minas de oro y plata tendrían una ventaja similar a los que ahora tienen petróleo pero aún más grave así que ya me dirás.... de hecho sólo países con minas como México han hecho intentos de poner en circulación otra vez monedas de plata por las ventajas evidentes para ellos.... pero no sería algo "escalable". Te dejo algún artículo:









¿Por qué falló el patrón oro/plata?


<strong>Quizá algunos lectores se preguntaron, después de leer</strong> <strong>mi <a href="http://elpais.com/elpais/2017/03/12/alterconsumismo/148932




elpais.com





Y por cierto, que tener un patrón plata tampoco es garantía de nada, en España sin ir más lejos hubo a finales del siglo XIX una ESTAFA MASIVA por parte del Estado español porque por entonces bajó tanto el precio de la plata que los duros de ídem les costaba al Estado hacerlos la mitad de su valor facial, con lo cual hubo un brote broootal de duros falsos de cecas clandestinas por el evidente negocio que suponía hacerlas (de ahí viene la expresión "eres más falso que un duro sevillano" pues ahí se hacían a cascoporro....), muchas veces casi indistinguibles de las originales e incluso con más contenido en plata para no liarse con "aleaciones raras":









La insólita estafa oficial de los falsos duros sevillanos


Seguro que habrá oído aquello de ser "más falso que un duro sevillano" -actualizado a "más falso que un euro de plástico" - como forma de expresar la falsedad más que evidente de algo. Pero... ¿de dónde sale lo de "duro sevillano"?¿A qué se refiere? Pues para su información, este dicho lo hemos...




ireneu.blogspot.com


----------



## angel220 (26 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Muy sencillo, porque por un lado es físicamente imposible producir tantas monedas de oro y plata como serían necesarias para gastos "cotidianos" en una economia y población estratosféricamente mayores (y de las deudas y "derivados" mejor no hablamos....) que cuando se utilizaban y por otra parte aquellos países con minas de oro y plata tendrían una ventaja similar a los que ahora tienen petróleo pero aún más grave así que ya me dirás.... de hecho sólo países con minas como México han hecho intentos de poner en circulación otra vez monedas de plata por las ventajas evidentes para ellos.... pero no sería algo "escalable". Te dejo algún artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras estabas escribiendo tu repsuesta a mi citacion estaba editando mi post, donde te doy la respuesta, manten el poder de valor del material de contraparte y ya esta, pero claramente se ha de querer mantener ese poder si no se quiere lo mejor es crear las crisis y ya esta (las crisis se producen no salen de combustion espontanea y menos de un dia a otro) y da lo mismo el siglo II o el siglo XXV, a lo largo delos tiempos hubo subida y declive de imperio y otro que los sustituyo, no hay mas


----------



## IvanRios (26 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo eso no lo acabo de tener claro, si ya hubo que abandonar las monedas plata de curso legal a principios del siglo XX por simple imposibilidad física (no había plata para tanta moneda ni para financiar una economía capitalista mundial de crecimiento exponencial) y el patrón oro por lo mismo pues..... el futuro será el dinero digital de una u otra forma, respaldado por oro probablemente pero de "aquella manera"....



Bueno, no sabemos qué pasará exactamente, pero sí sabemos algo, y es que el actual sistema se va a desmoronar y de hecho ya están en plena demolición (plandemia).

En relación con esto, tenemos el conocimiento de que dos grandes actores internacionales como China y Rusia (siendo China probablemente el país que más peso tenga en el nuevo orden mundial y distopía venidera y ya presente) han cargado oro en los últimos años y están cargando de forma muy importante y llamativa; así que la conclusión necesaria es que los metales, en el nuevo orden, lejos de pasar a ser una "relíquia", van a jugar un papel fundamental. ¿Exactamente cómo? No lo sabemos, lo que sí parece claro a partir de los movimientos de los distintos actores es que va a ser así.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (26 Nov 2021)

Si se eugeneseia a la nitad de la pobalción de primer mundo y a la otra mitad se le condena a la esclavitud y a la mas absoluta de las miserias, los poderhabinetes podran hacer sus transacciones en monedas de oro y plata y quedará incluso muy chic....


----------



## angel220 (26 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Bueno, no sabemos qué pasará exactamente, pero sí sabemos algo, y es que el actual sistema se va a desmoronar y de hecho ya están en plena demolición (plandemia).
> 
> En relación con esto, tenemos el conocimiento de que dos grandes actores internacionales como China y Rusia (siendo China probablemente el país que más peso tenga en el nuevo orden mundial y distopía venidera y ya presente) han cargado oro en los últimos años y están cargando de forma muy importante y llamativa; así que la conclusión necesaria es que los metales, en el nuevo orden, lejos de pasar a ser una "relíquia", van a jugar un papel fundamental. ¿Exactamente cómo? No lo sabemos, lo que sí parece claro a partir de los movimientos de los distintos actores es que va a ser así.



Estamos en la epoca de transicion de cambio de imperio el vencedor impondra sus normas cual y cuales??? a esperar toca


----------



## Jotac (26 Nov 2021)

que viene el bicho ahora africano...


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Nov 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> que viene el bicho ahora africano...




Excusa pobre para justificar la masacre que se viene en invierno... pero a nivel del oro puede ser el acicate para que suba definitivamente... técnicamente empieza a tener buena pinta


----------



## Atolladero (26 Nov 2021)

Sólo el oro y el plomo están en positivo entre todos los metales ¿Algo premonitorio de lo que está por venir?
WTI 13% abajo Bitcoin 8% abajo
¿Creéis que empieza la fiesta o que es un simple viernes negro?


----------



## Atolladero (26 Nov 2021)

El paladio primer día por debajo del oro en mucho tiempo, el rodio sobre los 13.000 ha caído un 50% en unos meses...ya no habrá más robos de catalizadores.


----------



## Tolagu (26 Nov 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Excusa pobre para justificar la masacre que se viene en invierno... pero a nivel del oro puede ser el acicate para que suba definitivamente... técnicamente empieza a tener buena pinta



Básicamente de acuerdo, pero cuando cunde el pánico en los mercados el capital se mueve (paradójicamente) a los putos bonos. Y al franco suizo, claro.




Pero si, técnicamente empieza a pintar bien, y vamos a ver cuánto dura el miedo. Si las tasas reales ya eran fuertemente negativas, como el pánico se instale y los rendimientos caigan a plomo, esto va a ser la hostia.

P.D.: A mi me parece curioso que este pato pardo (aún no ha llegado a cisne) se lance en pleno puente de acción de gracias. Es como que les han dado tiempo a los peces gordos para pensar qué hacer. El Lunes puede ser un gran día. O no, quién sabe.


----------



## FranMen (26 Nov 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Básicamente de acuerdo, pero cuando cunde el pánico en los mercados el capital se mueve (paradójicamente) a los putos bonos. Y al franco suizo, claro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 850857
> 
> ...



Nadie espera la gran caída previa a la gran subida?


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Nov 2021)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jkaza (28 Nov 2021)

Que la hinflasion ha llegado y esta mierda no sube... a ver si nos hemos equivocado?


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Nov 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> , en el nuevo orden, lejos de pasar a ser una "relíquia", van a jugar un papel fundamental. ¿Exactamente cómo? No lo sabemos, lo que sí parece claro a partir de los *movimientos de los distintos actores es que va a ser así*.



En general los movimientos al respecto suelen hacerse de forma discreta y muchas veces ni se anuncia o se reporta a las "autoridades monetarias" a destiempo:









In low key move, Singapore’s central bank adds 26 tonnes to its gold reserves


Quietly and discreetly, the Monetary Authority of Singapore (MAS) recently bought 26.35 tonnes of gold, boosting it's gold reserves by 20%.




www.bullionstar.com





Es el caso de Singapur que ha reportado ahora compras realizadas en junio. Pero posiblemente otros países ni siquiera las reporten por diferentes motivos. Uno de esos motivos es evitar que unas grandes reservas de oro del banco central hagan apreciar la divisa que emite perdiendo competitividad.

Este discreción a la hora de aumentar las reservas para evitar la apreciación de la divisa, dejan claro que el sistema monetario en el que las diferentes divisas "fluctúan libremente" respecto al dólar, está roto y realmente las divisas fluctúan respecto al oro ya que el cambio respecto al dólar es fijado por las políticas monetarias de los bancos centrales para evitar la apreciación de la divisa que emiten.

En general son muy discretos respecto a las adquisiciones de oro y, normalmente, sólo podemos tener indicios indirectos sobre las cantidades reales. En el caso de China, el indicador indirecto son las importaciones a través de Hong Kong:









China's October net gold imports via Hong Kong hit 3-year high


China's net gold imports via Hong Kong jumped 56% in October from the previous month to the highest since June 2018, as buyers in the top consumer stocked up on the metal as a cushion against rising inflation.




www.reuters.com





Más de 50 toneladas solamente en octubre... Y tienen más vías de importación que no publican datos. Tampoco China reporta sus reservas a las autoridades monetarias internacionales pero a través de sus medios si que publica datos sobre sus reservas que difieren mucho de las oficiales. Posiblemente en la próxima actualización lleguen a las 15.000 toneladas:






China's gold reserves scale up for 15 consecutive years by 2020: report_china.org.cn


China's national online news service




t.m.china.org.cn


----------



## IvanRios (28 Nov 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En general los movimientos al respecto suelen hacerse de forma discreta y muchas veces ni se anuncia o se reporta a las "autoridades monetarias" a destiempo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí. La discreción manda, y aún así, hay conocimiento de que por ejemplo Rusia y China están cargando mucho oro desde hace tiempo, y que probablemente sea más cantidad del que hay conocimiento (cosa que reforzaría los argumentos).

Y claro, China ha basado su éxito en las exportaciones al convertirse (al convertirla) en la fábrica del mundo, y por tanto le interesa tener una divisa no fuerte sino permanentemente devaluada. Pero este proceso globalizador y de 'infinitas' cadenas de suministro globales basadas en los hidrocarburos está roto (lo van a romper mediante la plandemia por ser ya completamente inviable), regresando así paulatinamente a modos de producción y consumo locales. Y ahí, cuando ya no se requiera tener una divisa dèbil, pienso que podría ser el momento en el que caiga el telón y el oro y la plata cobren su verdadero protagonismo.


----------



## Tolagu (28 Nov 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Nadie espera la gran caída previa a la gran subida?



Yo no esperaba esta caida aunque pienso que hasta fin de año son movimientos que pueden estar siendo forzados para soltar posiciones cortas. Ya sabes, corto en comex y largo en londres. Sospechoso lo del puente de acción de gracias.... pues SI. Y el desplome de los rendimientos no hace más que hundir los tipos reales. Para mi, esto es lo más significativo del movimiento del Viernes, que el dinero miedoso se sigue marchando hacia los bonos.

El problema que tenemos lo que pululamos por este hilo es que no tenemos ni puta idea y básicamente esperamos siempre un movimiento chicharrero del oro, algo que no va a ocurrir por las implicaciones económicas que traería. Yo lo asemejo a un tsunami: nosotros esperamos que el movimiento del oro sea como una gran ola de 100 metros, pero lo que acabará ocurriendo será más parecido a lo del tsunami de fukushima, o de indonesia. De cualquier manera, llegará, y la única manera que tenemos los pececillos de aprovecharla es estando preparados con antelación.

Ojo al comportamiento del "nuevo bicho" y me da igual que sea real o no: Que tenemos la economía recalentándose, y la inflación desbocada.... pues nuevo bichito, miedo, cierres y justificación a la mierda de política económica y social que sufrimos desde décadas atrás. "Limpiamos indicadores", desaparecen sobrecompras, y nueva vuelta a la ruleta del caos.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Nov 2021)

L'omertá dijo:


> Anda que si el oro se dispara a 50000 y tiran de facturas para cobrarse esa revaloración no recibida jajajajajajajajajajajja



Eso, y luego cuando bajen los activos te devuelven la pasta.... si, por los cojones.

Me da igual el método, que nos lo van a quitar todo ya lo sabemos...no tendrás nada....

Como todos los partidos del espectro, de derechas y de izquierdas, son socialdemócratas, es lo que hay.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Nov 2021)

Aquí va la actualización de septiembre de las reservas _oficiales_ de oro de los bancos centrales que se me olvidó compartirla:





__





WGC: Goldtransaktionen der Zentralbanken im September


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte kürzlich die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende September 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 04.11.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Compran:

-India: + 19,6 toneladas
-Uzbekistan: + 8,4 toneladas
-Rusia: +3,1 toneladas
-Polonia: 1,9 toneladas
-Republica Checa: +0,4 toneladas
-Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +0,3 toneladas
-Filipinas: +0,2 toneladas
-Egipto: +0,1 toneladas

Solamente vende Turquía: -20,8 toneladas el banco central y -14,7 toneladas de depósitos de los bancos comerciales turcos en el banco central.

En breve, saldrá la actualización de octubre.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (30 Nov 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> El problema que tenemos lo que pululamos por este hilo es que no tenemos ni puta idea y básicamente esperamos siempre un movimiento chicharrero del oro, algo que no va a ocurrir por las implicaciones económicas que traería. Yo lo asemejo a un tsunami: nosotros esperamos que el movimiento del oro sea como una gran ola de 100 metros, pero lo que acabará ocurriendo será más parecido a lo del tsunami de fukushima, o de indonesia. De cualquier manera, llegará, y la única manera que tenemos los pececillos de aprovecharla es estando preparados con antelación.



Efectivamente no tenemos ni puta idea (salvo honrosas excepciones), pero sí sabemos lo que están haciendo las potencias no alineadas con el dólar, y en base a ello creo que no es ninguna tontería tener parte del capital, incluso una buena parte, en oro.


----------



## FranMen (1 Dic 2021)

Hola, que cierren Sudáfrica, ¿puede hacer que suba el platino y el oro?


----------



## FranMen (1 Dic 2021)

Gauteng epicentre of COVID infections as SA records 4,373 new cases


Sadly, another 21 fatalities were also recorded over the same time frame, with the country's national death toll now at 89,843.




ewn.co.za





El nombre Gauteng proviene de la lengua sesotho que significa Tierra del oro, haciendo referencia a la minería de ese metal precioso que se instaló en la zona tras el descubrimiento de 1886 en Johannesburgo
Aquí es donde se echa de menos el preciso conocimiento de @antorob


----------



## Joseluislinares (1 Dic 2021)

buenas.
¿Sabeis donde comprar oro en Málaga?
En Madrid teneis Degussa, en Sevilla Dracma, pero en Málaga no encuentro nada por internet de gente que recomiende en especial.
Saludos burbujeros.


----------



## Muttley (1 Dic 2021)

El lince…en mano y en exclusiva


----------



## PLACOINS (1 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El lince…en mano y en exclusiva



Muy bueno el vídeo , mostrando cada detalle de la exclusiva novedad , así como la comparativa . Gracias  .


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2021)

Año 2050 la Tierra ha sido arrasada...solo kedan 10 MM habitantes en todo el planeta....el Horoh sigue luchando a brazo partido para no perder los 1800 dolares...


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Año 2050 la Tierra ha sido arrasada...solo kedan 10 MM habitantes en todo el planeta....el Horoh sigue luchando a brazo partido para no perder los 1800 dolares...



No te enteras.

El proceso es el siguiente para salvar el culo en un MadMax:

Te compras un lince con 1800 pavos.
Viene el MadMax y con ese lince te compras 2 kilos de arroz, en vez de comprar 1800 kilos antes del MadMax por 1800 pavos. 
Tienes un diferencial de -1798 kilos de arroz en el MadMax, pero el lince será por lo único que alguien suelte un par de kilos de arroz (el que lo haga seguro será que tiene los 1800 kilos, y se quedará con el lince y 1798 kilos de arroz).

Si hubieras comprado el lince lo sabrías.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2021)

Ey, me acabo de enterar que la plata ha bajado un huevo, hace un año compre onzas a 31 pavos y ahora están a 24, que bien eh? Caerán más?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Ey, me acabo de enterar que la plata ha bajado un huevo, hace un año compre onzas a 31 pavos y ahora están a 24, que bien eh? Caerán más?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Ejque la manipulan

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2021)

A ver si se vuelven a poner a 18 pavos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (1 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> No te enteras.
> 
> El proceso es el siguiente para salvar el culo en un MadMax:
> 
> ...



No sé si sabes quien es Robert Kiyosaki el famoso autor de `Padre rico, padre pobre´. Pues bien ese señor participó en la guerra de Vietnam y cuenta una anécdota en la que él como soldado quería comprar algo de oro a una civil de Vietnam y cuando le preguntó el precio la mujer le dijo `spot´ palabra que Kiosaki no entendió en aquel momento porque no sabía lo que siginificaba.

Pero esta anécdota muestra como incluso en las peores situaciones el oro mantiene su valor y no vale con ofrecer un par de kilos de arroz por él.


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé si sabes quien es Robert Kiyosaki el famoso autor de `Padre rico, padre pobre´. Pues bien ese señor participó en la guerra de Vietnam y cuenta una anécdota en la que él como soldado quería comprar algo de oro a una civil de Vietnam y cuando le preguntó el precio la mujer le dijo `spot´ palabra que Kiosaki no entendió en aquel momento porque no sabía lo que siginificaba.
> 
> Pero esta anécdota muestra como incluso en las peores situaciones el oro mantiene su valor y no vale con ofrecer un par de kilos de arroz por él.



A veces la realidad supera la ficción. Sería interesante saber que hubiera pasado si en vez de comprar, hubiera querido vender.
Seguro que si el vietnamita le vendía a spot, es porque algo (o bastante) menos lo habría comprado.
Nada vale por lo que lo compras, vale por lo que te lo pagan cuando lo vendes (o puedes vender). Eso no lo leí en ningún libro ni falta me hace.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> No sé si sabes quien es Robert Kiyosaki el famoso autor de `Padre rico, padre pobre´. Pues bien ese señor participó en la guerra de Vietnam y cuenta una anécdota en la que él como soldado quería comprar algo de oro a una civil de Vietnam y cuando le preguntó el precio la mujer le dijo `spot´ palabra que Kiosaki no entendió en aquel momento porque no sabía lo que siginificaba.
> 
> Pero esta anécdota muestra como incluso en las peores situaciones el oro mantiene su valor y no vale con ofrecer un par de kilos de arroz por él.




No se rick.......... parece falso.

Soldado queriendo comprar oro a civil en mitad de una guerra ?

No era suficiente con enseñar el arma ?


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se rick.......... parece falso.
> 
> Soldado queriendo comprar oro a civil en mitad de una guerra ?
> 
> No era suficiente con enseñar el arma ?



Tenía dólares.......es posible. Al vietnamita le interesaba más los papelito de colores (cuántos más mejor) que el oro .....si le vendes a un rico, tratas de sacarle lo máximo, no? Pues yo interpreto que el vietnamita encontró uno al que sacarle dolares para poder comprar comida....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Tenía dólares.......es posible. Al vietnamita le interesaba más los papelito de colores (cuántos más mejor) que el oro .....si le vendes a un rico, tratas de sacarle lo máximo, no? Pues yo interpreto que el vietnamita encontró uno al que sacarle dolares para poder comprar comida....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Si si todo eso lo entiendo, pero desde mi punto de vista como posible soldado americano o soldado español en guerra en donde no queda ni el tato y los que quedan salen amputados, no entiendo por que no hizo uso del arma para llevarse ese oro.

Ademas si estas en una guerra para que quieres oro a precio spot, salvo que yo que se... estes en egipto guerreando y veas que la familia a la que quieres comprarle llevan encima oros que tu puedas deducir que son milenarios y pienses en dar el pelotazo si escapas de esa guerra.......

No lo entiendo bien.

Por cierto hoy he comprado mas latunes, al paso que vamos con las onicrones y las historias estas creo que va a ser mas facil que al final haya que usarlo a echarselo a los gatos que era el plan B en caso de que acabara no pasando nada.


----------



## Daviot (1 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se rick.......... parece falso.
> 
> Soldado queriendo comprar oro a civil en mitad de una guerra ?
> 
> No era suficiente con enseñar el arma ?



Efectivamente la relación de poder extrema entre uno y otra era abismal y aún así el precio solicitado era el spot. Y no se trataba de un regateo ya que como cuenta Kiyosaki al no entender lo que significaba spot no se lo compró y se fue, pero tampoco ella le hizo ninguna contraoferta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Efectivamente la relación de poder extrema entre uno y otra era abismal y aún así el precio solicitado era el spot. Y no se trataba de un regateo ya que como cuenta Kiyosaki al no entender lo que significaba spot no se lo compró y se fue, pero tampoco ella le hizo ninguna contraoferta.




bueno pues he buscado la historia y deduzco que el tal kiyosaki miente para vender historias en sus libros.

Ahora te cuento yo una de verdad, guerra civil española, varios casos conozco de gente a los que les robaron su oro, en algunos casos fue la misma guardia civil de la epoca la que se lo llevo, segun me cuentan las fuentes parece que bastante en cada caso, logicamente parece que fueron a por los que sabian que tenian pasta gansa no por cuatro pobretones.

No comercio, simplemente se lo robaban y como en la mayoria de los casos habia niños, niñas, mujer en la casa pues se dejaron robar por que lo otro habria sido peor.

Mi abuela me conto que ellos vivieron bastante bien en la guerra, simplemente por que tenian muchas tierras y mucha comida, ademas segun contaba tenian muchas telas, peines y historias de estas que les vinieron estupendamente para hacer cambios en el estraperlo, al parecer tanto su hermano como los amigos de su hermano que luego fueron casandose con las hermanas, tambien mi abuela, eran muy habilidosos haciendo intercambios, ademas parece que al ser aquello un pueblo cuando ya acabo la guerra los civiles pasaban y los dejaban hacer sus cosas, lo unico que habia que invitarlos a comer de vez en cuando si pasaban por alli e incluso darles alguna cosilla de regalo.

Decir que estos perdieron segun dicen muchas fuentes y por ello me lo creo un millon de pesetas de la epoca que fue a hogueras, unos dias antes de estallar la guerra iban a comprar unas tierras inmensas, se les jodio el trato por una tonteria y el millon al ser de la republica se fue a la nada.

Otra historia bonita, una mujer parece que bastante guapa, entro a robar naranjas, fue sorprendida y decidieron llegar a un acuerdo amistoso, parece que mi biseabuelo era un buen hombre y no la denuncio a cambio de ese acuerdo, la mujer nunca perdono el acuerdo y la indulgencia de mi biseabuelo, esto nos demuestra que en una guerra no hay que ser indulgente.


----------



## OBDC (1 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> bueno pues he buscado la historia y deduzco que el tal kiyosaki miente para vender historias en sus libros.
> 
> Ahora te cuento yo una de verdad, guerra civil española, varios casos conozco de gente a los que les robaron su oro, en algunos casos fue la misma guardia civil de la epoca la que se lo llevo, segun me cuentan las fuentes parece que bastante en cada caso, logicamente parece que fueron a por los que sabian que tenian pasta gansa no por cuatro pobretones.
> 
> ...



Buena historia lo de la indulgencia de tu abuelo. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Porestar (1 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se rick.......... parece falso.
> 
> Soldado queriendo comprar oro a civil en mitad de una guerra ?
> 
> No era suficiente con enseñar el arma ?



Estaría tratando con un surviednamita estando de descanso, no en territorio enemigo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Buena historia lo de la indulgencia de tu abuelo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



cuentan que se tiro toda la vida escupiendo al suelo cada vez que se encontraba con mi antecesor.

Podrian haber llegado a mas acuerdos beneficiosos para ambos pero ella prefirio quedarse sin saliva.

Le dejas que se lleve las naranjas a cambio de un ratillo y mira como se lo pago durante toda la vida.

Era un pueblo pequeño, la mayoria de la gente veian como un acto cristiano el querer compartir esas naranjas por parte de mi abuelo pero tambien sabian que debia de ser a cambio de algo para no tenerla alli todos los dias llevandose su fruta, aunque bueno segun creo podria haber ido mas dias y habria seguido llevandose mas naranjas, la indulgencia de mi biseabuelo era casi infinita.

En fin os dejo, que me tengo que estudiar el puto temario completo haber si paso el corte para caballero ahora que he pasado las fisicas.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (2 Dic 2021)

Dejando de lado las historias. Os cuento mi teoría. Consiste en aplicar la martingala a los metales. Ejemplo: compras 1000 euros de plata cuando está a 20. Si sube, no hay problema. Si baja a 15, compras 2000 euros más. Si baja a 10, compras 4000 euros más.
La martingala no funciona en los casinos, pero en los metales sí funciona (mientras no caiga un meteorito de metales preciosos o descubran como sintetizarlos).


----------



## mike69 (2 Dic 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Dejando de lado las historias. Os cuento mi teoría. Consiste en aplicar la martingala a los metales. Ejemplo: compras 1000 euros de plata cuando está a 20. Si sube, no hay problema. Si baja a 15, compras 2000 euros más. Si baja a 10, compras 4000 euros más.
> La martingala no funciona en los casinos, pero en los metales sí funciona (mientras no caiga un meteorito de metales preciosos o descubran como sintetizarlos).



Entiendo que lo que te refieres es a promediar la compraventa de oro a corto plazo para intentar obtener plusvalías. No acumular.

¿Y no sería mejor que cubrieras la compraventa contratando la venta de un derivado financiero tipo warrant?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (2 Dic 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Dejando de lado las historias. Os cuento mi teoría. Consiste en aplicar la martingala a los metales. Ejemplo: compras 1000 euros de plata cuando está a 20. Si sube, no hay problema. Si baja a 15, compras 2000 euros más. Si baja a 10, compras 4000 euros más.
> La martingala no funciona en los casinos, pero en los metales sí funciona (mientras no caiga un meteorito de metales preciosos o descubran como sintetizarlos).



Mejor aún, compramos ETF de plata física como el PSLV de Eric Sprott cuando el precio spot de la plata llegue a 18 , si sigue bajando compramos a 16, si sigue bajando compramos a 14 , si sigue bajando, ya entramos en territorio donde las mineras están perdiendo dinero por minar plata con lo que habría que ser muy tonto para poner tu producción a la venta, que tanto dinero y esfuerzo cuesta extraer, para al final perder dinero.

Luego si las mineras dejan de poner plata en el mercado el rebote al alza sería violento y cuando se ponga otra vez a entre 22 y 25 vendemos todo y volvemos a empezar. Si sigue subiendo no pasa nada porque tenemos nuestra plata física comprada a entre 25 y 32 que podremos revender.


----------



## Daviot (2 Dic 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Entiendo que lo que te refieres es a promediar la compraventa de oro a corto plazo para intentar obtener plusvalías. No acumular.
> 
> ¿Y no sería mejor que cubrieras la compraventa contratando la venta de un derivado financiero tipo warrant?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk



El problema de los derivados es que tienen fecha de caducidad, aparte de trampas escondidas y como dijo Keynes: el mercado puede permanecer más tiempo irracional que uno solvente.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Dic 2021)

Irish Central Bank Makes First Reserve Gold Purchases Since 2009


The Irish central bank has been adding to its gold reserves as inflation in the euro area runs far ahead of the European Central Bank target.




www.bloomberg.com





Otro banco central que está comprando discretamente, el banco central de Irlanda compró dos toneladas en los últimos meses. Su primera compra desde 2009 y no quieren hacer declaraciones al respecto:

_Cuando se le preguntó sobre el razonamiento detrás de las compras, un portavoz dijo que las transacciones de oro del banco central "*son comercialmente sensibles y no se pueden hacer más comentarios en este momento"*._

Parece que Irlanda se sale del IV acuerdo de los bancos centrales europeos:




__





The Fourth Central Bank Gold Agreement | CBGA 4 | World Gold Council


The fourth Central Bank Gold Agreement (CBGA 4) was signed in 2014. This agreement sets the maximum amount of gold that signatories can sell for 5 years.




www.gold.org





En teoría, los bancos centrales europeos tienen desde 2014 pactado no vender más de 40 toneladas al año entre todos pero no dice nada de compras que, en principio no se contemplan en los acuerdos. Por eso, aunque sea una cantidad pequeña, es muy significativa la compra así como el hecho de que no quieran dar explicaciones ya que es un "tema sensible".

Posiblemente haya más bancos centrales europeos haciendo lo mismo o, al menos, pensando en hacerlo viendo que cada vez más bancos centrales aumentan sus reservas.

Un vez rotos los acuerdos, o se pactan nuevas reglas para coordinar compras (no creo que vendan en la situación actual) o se va a a convertir en un salvese-quien-pueda. Sería interesante saber si Irlanda está desobedeciendo órdenes del banco central europeo o si es parte de un nuevo acuerdo que no ha salido a la luz por lo "sensible" del tema.

Las últimas órdenes al respecto, que no parecen que hayan cambiado son comprar todo tipo de activos salvo oro:









ECB has discussed buying everything but gold: Draghi


European Central Bank President Mario Draghi says the governing council has talked about buying many assets apart from gold as part of a quantitative easing plan.




www.cnbc.com





A ver si está compra tan discreta ha sido la única de los bancos centrales de la eurozona. En breve saldrá la actualización de las reservas de oro de octubre, tal vez haya alguna sorpresa más.


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2021)

Dejando técnicas de juego de azar de lado para hacer inversiones, sería interesante saber a qué grupo de "empresarios" al margen de la Ley financió dando liquidez con papelitos de colores Irlanda con la compra del oro.....
Últimamente se notan muy activos los gobiernos "piratas" en sus compras de oro.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (2 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Dejando técnicas de juego de azar de lado para hacer inversiones, sería interesante saber a qué grupo de "empresarios" al margen de la Ley financió dando liquidez con papelitos de colores Irlanda con la compra del oro.....
> Últimamente se notan muy activos los gobiernos "piratas" en sus compras de oro.....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



sería bastante paradójico que te hubieras molestado por mi comentario...


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2021)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> sería bastante paradójico que te hubieras molestado por mi comentario...



¿? Eso esperabas? 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Dic 2021)

Política cero "virus": China cierra sus puertos 7 semanas


https://www.scmp.com/economy/global-economy/article/3157903/chinas-covid-19-port-quarantine-shipping-crew-stokes-delays Quien no vea a estas alturas que el "virus" es la escusa narrativa que camufla una guerra híbrida mediante la que China toma el control de la cadena de suministro para...




www.burbuja.info





Atención que vienen curvas o, tal vez, un precipicio...


----------



## OBDC (2 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Política cero "virus": China cierra sus puertos 7 semanas
> 
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/economy/global-economy/article/3157903/chinas-covid-19-port-quarantine-shipping-crew-stokes-delays Quien no vea a estas alturas que el "virus" es la escusa narrativa que camufla una guerra híbrida mediante la que China toma el control de la cadena de suministro para...
> ...



Lo mejor que puede pasar a occidente en un mediano plazo. Esta generando una fuerte reindustrializacion de occidente que ya se empieza a percibir en todos los sectores industriales. 
Hay una clara inflexión de retroceso de la globalización. Se está percibiendo en los índices de venta de suelo industrial que lleva ya un año entero de fuertes subidas debido a la alta demanda de industrias en crecimiento para cubrir la demanda no cubierta por productos orientales, y en el caso de España incluso en algunas provincias se está agotando el suelo de esta categoría y realizando planes de urbanización como no ocurría hace años.
Si esto sigue así veremos una época de oferta de trabajo como no se veía hace décadas justamente por el fenómeno de la globalización.
No se necesita mucho esfuerzo para buscar en Google noticias de que hay sectores con una altísimo demanda de mano de obra que no se logra cubrir, entre ellos el transporte, la construcción, la pesca.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Dic 2021)

Bonitas histories....voy a por mas papel vater (tengo un palet) que de tanto pajearme he dejado el sofa hecho una pena Tt's....


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo mejor que puede pasar a occidente en un mediano plazo. Esta generando una fuerte reindustrializacion de occidente que ya se empieza a percibir en todos los sectores industriales.
> Hay una clara inflexión de retroceso de la globalización. Se está percibiendo en los índices de venta de suelo industrial que lleva ya un año entero de fuertes subidas debido a la alta demanda de industrias en crecimiento para cubrir la demanda no cubierta por productos orientales, y en el caso de España incluso en algunas provincias se está agotando el suelo de esta categoría y realizando planes de urbanización como no ocurría hace años.
> Si esto sigue así veremos una época de oferta de trabajo como no se veía hace décadas justamente por el fenómeno de la globalización.
> No se necesita mucho esfuerzo para buscar en Google noticias de que hay sectores con una altísimo demanda de mano de obra que no se logra cubrir, entre ellos el transporte, la construcción, la pesca.....
> ...



El problema de la globalización es que requería un enorme gasto de energía en transporte desde sitios distantes, con situaciones muy kafkianas que favorecían el que estuviera barata.... ese gasto de energía se está volviendo inasumible por la escalada de precios, de ahí la re-industralización para no dejar desabastecido el mercado... la "leve" pega: que habrá subida generalizada de precios e inflación galopante, ya sea por la propia energía o por los costes de producción que son más altos en Europa que en China... vienen "curvas" ciertamente....


----------



## OBDC (3 Dic 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> El problema de la globalización es que requería un enorme gasto de energía en transporte desde sitios distantes, con situaciones muy kafkianas que favorecían el que estuviera barata.... ese gasto de energía se está volviendo inasumible por la escalada de precios, de ahí la re-industralización para no dejar desabastecido el mercado... la "leve" pega: que habrá subida generalizada de precios e inflación galopante, ya sea por la propia energía o por los costes de producción que son más altos en Europa que en China... vienen "curvas" ciertamente....



Claro que vienen curvas. Si vas con moto hasta te puedes divertir....


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## wetopia (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (4 Dic 2021)

Chinese investors are reconsidering real estate as a means of savings | Fortune


Homes are de facto retirement funds in China. It was a lucrative strategy—until recently.



fortune.com





El ahorro Chino sólo tiene un camino al que dirigirse, no hay alternativas (criptos prohibidas, inmuebles y bolsas bajistas)

Disponiendo a su ejército en lo alto, tensando la ballesta y preparando su potencial estratégico para que toda le energía acumulada hasta el momento, solo encuentre un camino cuando sea liberada. Una cascada que arrastrará todo cuanto encuentre a su paso...
_



Gracias a las disposiciones, las tropas de un ejército victorioso son como las aguas que, acumuladas en lo alto, se precipitan impetuosamente hacia el valle.
El súbito impulso de una cascada arrastra las piedras gracias a su potencial estratégico; Por tanto, el experto estratega conduce el potencial estratégico y lo ejecuta oportunamente. Su potencial estratégico es como el de una ballesta tensada; su
ejecución, como la del mecanismo de disparo.

La naturaleza de troncos y piedras hace que resulten inofensivos cuando están en reposo y peligrosos cuando están en movimiento; quietos sobre el llano, se deslizan

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


> por_ la pendiente. Así, el potencial estratégico de un ejército competente es como el de una avalancha de piedras rodando desde lo alto de una montaña. En esto consiste el potencial estratégico.
> 
> (Sun Tzu)_



La "burbuja de todo" es la consecuencia de las compras de todo tipo de activos salvo oro por parte de los bancos centrales. Van a hacerla reventar dejando al oro como única alternativa de ahorro para millones de personas.

La compra de apenas 2 toneladas por parte de Irlanda se convierte en un"tema sensible" del que el banco central no quiere hacer declaraciones: son las primeras piedras (amarillas) rodando por la ladera y arrastrarán todo cuanto encuentren a su paso cuando se libere la tensión.


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2021)

Chicos, la página "dracma metales de inversión.com" es sería? Dicen que hacen el envío en un mes o no se qué, tienen la onza a 23.70 euros.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (4 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, la página "dracma metales de inversión.com" es sería? Dicen que hacen el envío en un mes o no se qué, tienen la onza a 23.70 euros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Sería es, pero a parte de que tardan mucho en hacer el envío (porque no tendrán stock), piden demasiados datos, y además, es una tienda española (cosa que aún me gusta menos). Yo prefiero comprar por ejemplo en coininvest (la Britannia tan solo 50 céntimos más cara que en dracma), dorado coins etc. Es como yo lo veo.


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Sería es, pero a parte de que tardan mucho en hacer el envío (porque no tendrán stock), piden demasiados datos, y además, es una tienda española (cosa que aún me gusta menos). Yo prefiero comprar por ejemplo en coininvest (la Britannia tan solo 50 céntimos más cara que en dracma), dorado coins etc. Es como yo lo veo.



Coin invest cuanto tarda en enviar? Cobran a parte la cápsula de la moneda?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Chinese investors are reconsidering real estate as a means of savings | Fortune
> 
> 
> Homes are de facto retirement funds in China. It was a lucrative strategy—until recently.
> ...



Hablando del ejército chino, se ha descubierto recientemente que están reconvirtiendo cientos de cazas obsoletos que tenían almacenados en drones suicidas:









China muestra drones reciclados de cazas de la época soviética. – Galaxia Militar


China ha mostrado por primera vez aviones de combate retirados de la era de los años 50 que han sido convertidos en aviones no tripulados, con fotos de satélite de dos de sus bases de la costa oriental cerca de Taiwán que muestran un gran número de los aviones en el lugar.




galaxiamilitar.es





Aunque su valor en combate en teoría es nulo por su antigüedad (muchos de los años 50 incluso...), imaginad que los utilizaran en plan ataque masivo de saturación para agotar las defensas y misiles del enemigo, llámese alguna base americana, Taiwán o incluso Japón para luego en una segunda oleada atacar con sus cazas modernos tripulados.... Pintaría muy mal y de hecho da la impresión de que ya están usando esa estrategia agotando la vida útil de los cazas japoneses y taiwaneses con constantes incursiones en su espacio aéreo que tienen que interceptar y que por puro agotamiento y gasto están pensado los japos incluso en "pasar" de ellos para no desgastar más sus cazas que no andan sobrados precisamente:









Japón tiene un nuevo plan de defensa aérea: ignorar los aviones chinos. – Galaxia Militar


Con unos 3.300 cazas, bombarderos y otros aviones, la fuerza aérea china tiene más del doble de aviones que la fuerza aérea japonesa.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (4 Dic 2021)

Al OP @Muttley 

No se si te has dado cuenta la poca afluencia que tiene el hilo con relacion a las intervenciones que realizaban los foreros de manera habitual. Hay cuatro hijos de la gran pvuta que entran aquí a reventar el hilo con sus gilipolleces, y los foreros de bien deciden no entrar en debate con cabezas huecas, por lo que dejan de intervenir. Al final esos cuatro hijos de pvuta van a reventar el hilo.

Si los bloqueas tú de manera directa, no podrán encontrar este hilo y dejarán de dar por cvulo.


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Al OP
> 
> No se si te has dado cuenta la poca afluencia que tiene el hilo con relacion a las intervenciones que realizaban los foreros de manera habitual. Hay cuatro hijos de la gran pvuta que entran aquí a reventar el hilo con sus gilipolleces, y los foreros de bien deciden no entrar en debate con cabezas huecas, por lo que dejan de intervenir. Al final esos cuatro hijos de pvuta van a reventar el hilo.
> 
> Si los bloqueas tú de manera directa, no podrán encontrar este hilo y dejarán de dar por cvulo.



Yo a toda esa escoria la tengo ignorada debidamente.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Yo a toda esa escoria la tengo ignorada debidamente.



Yo también.
El botón ignore es la verdadera salud.


----------



## OBDC (4 Dic 2021)

Tamo muuu enfadado!!!!






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Astebal74 (4 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, la página "dracma metales de inversión.com" es sería? Dicen que hacen el envío en un mes o no se qué, tienen la onza a 23.70 euros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Son serios. Yo he comprado ahí pero recepcioné la mercancía en su establecimiento. No debe ser diferente para el tema envíos. Tardó un mes y algo mi pedido pero todo ok.


----------



## alopecio (4 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Al OP
> 
> No se si te has dado cuenta la poca afluencia que tiene el hilo con relacion a las intervenciones que realizaban los foreros de manera habitual. Hay cuatro hijos de la gran pvuta que entran aquí a reventar el hilo con sus gilipolleces, y los foreros de bien deciden no entrar en debate con cabezas huecas, por lo que dejan de intervenir. Al final esos cuatro hijos de pvuta van a reventar el hilo.
> 
> Si los bloqueas tú de manera directa, no podrán encontrar este hilo y dejarán de dar por cvulo.



No solo en este hilo, van entrando cíclicamente en hilos de los que quedan pocos a reventarlos. Y si, también los tengo ignorados.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Al OP
> 
> No se si te has dado cuenta la poca afluencia que tiene el hilo con relacion a las intervenciones que realizaban los foreros de manera habitual. Hay cuatro hijos de la gran pvuta que entran aquí a reventar el hilo con sus gilipolleces, y los foreros de bien deciden no entrar en debate con cabezas huecas, por lo que dejan de intervenir. Al final esos cuatro hijos de pvuta van a reventar el hilo.
> 
> Si los bloqueas tú de manera directa, no podrán encontrar este hilo y dejarán de dar por cvulo.



Si quieres que lo vea quizás mejor poner @nombreusuario


----------



## IvanRios (4 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Coin invest cuanto tarda en enviar? Cobran a parte la cápsula de la moneda?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Viene bastante rápido.

Y esas monedas a las que te refieres (las Britannias) vienen sin cápsula en dracma y en coininvest o en cualquier lado. Las tienes que comprar tú aparte.


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Viene bastante rápido.
> 
> Y esas monedas a las que te refieres (las Britannias) vienen sin cápsula en dracma y en coininvest o en cualquier lado. Las tienes que comprar tú aparte.



En Eldorado Coín me vinieron con cápsula, creo que la incluían ya en el precio.

Las cajas y cápsulas esas que venden en AliExpress están bien o que?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (4 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, la página "dracma metales de inversión.com" es sería? Dicen que hacen el envío en un mes o no se qué, tienen la onza a 23.70 euros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Llevo varios pedidos y me parece seria. Mi último pedido de britanias tardó casi un mes y medio, es el precio de tener el premium tan bajo. Si compras en múltiplos de tubos te las mandan en su tubo sin abrir.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Dic 2021)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Llevo varios pedidos y me parece seria. Mi último pedido de britanias tardó casi un mes y medio, es el precio de tener el premium tan bajo. Si compras en múltiplos de tubos te las mandan en su tubo sin abrir.



Me imagino que las britannias te llegarían con sus manchas de leche de rigor.


----------



## jaris (4 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, la página "dracma metales de inversión.com" es sería? Dicen que hacen el envío en un mes o no se qué, tienen la onza a 23.70 euros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



yo he comprado varias veces y ningun problema


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> En Eldorado Coín me vinieron con cápsula, creo que la incluían ya en el precio.
> 
> Las cajas y cápsulas esas que venden en AliExpress están bien o que?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



No si no quieres que salgan manchas a tus monedas. Nadie te las manda en cápsulas (el dorado lo hace para menos de 10 monedas, es su política). El dorado mismo tiene cápsulas Linder de cualquier tamaño que puedas necesitar muy baratas que te recomiendo antes que cualquier plasticazo chino…


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No si no quieres que salgan manchas a tus monedas. Nadie te las manda en cápsulas (el dorado lo hace para menos de 10 monedas, es su política). El dorado mismo tiene cápsulas Linder de cualquier tamaño que puedas necesitar muy baratas que te recomiendo antes que cualquier plasticazo chino…



A mi de el Dorado me vinieron en cápsulas lo que no recuerdo es si me las cobraron ya en el precio de la moneda o que, ahora veo que las cobran a parte pero juraría que antes no era así, no se.

Pero a ver, no sirve cualquier plástico? La plata reacciona con según que plásticos? O es por el tema de ser herméticas?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (4 Dic 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Me imagino que las britannias te llegarían con sus manchas de leche de rigor.



En las que he mirado por encima no he visto ninguna, aunque quizás salgan con el tiempo. No es algo que me moleste mucho.


----------



## sebboh (5 Dic 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Me imagino que las britannias te llegarían con sus manchas de leche de rigor.



A mi por ahora en dracma nunca me han llegado con marcas de leche, solo en una ocasión me vino una con un punto de oxido (grosor de un alfiler).



davitin dijo:


> A mi de el Dorado me vinieron en cápsulas lo que no recuerdo es si me las cobraron ya en el precio de la moneda o que, ahora veo que las cobran a parte pero juraría que antes no era así, no se.
> 
> Pero a ver, no sirve cualquier plástico? La plata reacciona con según que plásticos? O es por el tema de ser herméticas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



El Dorado si son menos de 10 incluyen cápsula, si son 10 van sin cápsula salvo que vengan así de la ceca


----------



## jkaza (5 Dic 2021)

A mí no me ha llegado nunca una con esas manchas, cuáles son las que suelen tenerlas?


----------



## Pintxen (5 Dic 2021)

Si la idea es tener la plata guardada como seguro a largo plazo yo no me preocuparía por las manchas de leche ni si se van a poner negras, la plata es plata y valdrá igual, lo que importará será su peso, a no ser que sea algo con premium que entonces sí que interesa que esté intacta. Yo las tengo guardadas en tubos y tengo una de cada para verlas, toquetearlas (sin guantes), medirlas, pensarlas, echármelas por encima de la cabeza como el tío Gilito....


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Dic 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Yo no me preocuparía mucho por las manchas y demás. Si compras en tubo ya están bien ahí. Si te vienen con cápsula idem. Y las que no, se les hace un tubo a medida con el cartoncillo cilíndrico del papel y andando (se envuelven primero en un poco de film).
> Los duros, pacos y demás, se les da con bicarbonato y vinagre y se queda la plata reluciente y mismo método. Las de horo con fairy quedan limpitas de bacterias y suciedad que puedan tener. Brillan como locas. Y por supuesto se tocan y se disfrutan. Si son de 24k pues con más cuidado, aunque como las que molan en mano son las históricas aleadas, no problem.



Cuentame mas sobre el Fairy y el oro por favor.


----------



## Daviot (5 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero a ver, no sirve cualquier plástico? La plata reacciona con según que plásticos? O es por el tema de ser herméticas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



El plástico que afecta a la plata y que se debe evitar es el PVC pero este solía venir en forma flexible.





En el plástico de las cápsulas no suele haber problemas. Lo que más afecta es si son estancas, vamos que cierren bien sin holguras que son las que permitirían en la entrada de aire que produciría el deslustre.

También hay que se tener en cuenta donde se almacenan después. Sí esa cápsula además la pasamos a un tubo de cápsulas la protección es mayor. Y por último no guardarlas en un sitio muy húmedo o muy frío o ambos.

El frío intenso lo que hace es condensar la humedad del aire sobre la moneda de plata cuando se alcanza el punto de rocío y pueden aparecer manchas por eso.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Dic 2021)

WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im Oktober


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte kürzlich die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Oktober 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 06.12.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Transacciones de oro de los bancos centrales en octubre.

Compran:
Kazajistán: +10,2 toneladas
India: +3,8 toneladas
Rusia: +3,1 toneladas
Kirguistán: +2,9 toneladas
Irlanda: +2 toneladas
Bielorrusia: +1,7 toneladas
Serbia: +0,1

Venden:
Uzbekistán: -8,4 toneladas
Turquía: -1,7 toneladas (+3,9 toneladas depositaron los bancos comerciales turcos en el banco central)
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,6 toneladas

Qatar: compro y vendió 1,6 toneladas (?)


----------



## IvanRios (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Jotac (8 Dic 2021)

Compañeros del metal, una pregunta respecto a la mejor opción de compra de oro respecto al formato más manejable. Si hoy colocar en el mercado entre particulares un lingote de oro de, digamos, 250gr es más complicado que su equivalente en peso en onzas, por el mero hecho del ajuste del precio, inflación, revalorización, etc. si vamos a un futuro negro hormiga, lo que hoy es una onza podría convertirse en algo complicado de colocar como lo es hoy un lingote de kilo? Entendedme, todos sabemos que cuanto menos peso más fácil de mover, pero en la tesitura de un escenario complejo, que es hacia donde nos movemos, una onza podría ser tan valiosa que dificultase su uso? El oro debería mantener el poder de compra con el paso del tiempo, pero con lo que tenemos, manipulación de mercados y acumulación de energía económica para explotar, me planteo que onzas no es la mejor opción a futuro...


----------



## Tichy (8 Dic 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Compañeros del metal, una pregunta respecto a la mejor opción de compra de oro respecto al formato más manejable. Si hoy colocar en el mercado entre particulares un lingote de oro de, digamos, 250gr es más complicado que su equivalente en peso en onzas, por el mero hecho del ajuste del precio, inflación, revalorización, etc. si vamos a un futuro negro hormiga, lo que hoy es una onza podría convertirse en algo complicado de colocar como lo es hoy un lingote de kilo? Entendedme, todos sabemos que cuanto menos peso más fácil de mover, pero en la tesitura de un escenario complejo, que es hacia donde nos movemos, una onza podría ser tan valiosa que dificultase su uso? El oro debería mantener el poder de compra con el paso del tiempo, pero con lo que tenemos, manipulación de mercados y acumulación de energía económica para explotar, me planteo que onzas no es la mejor opción a futuro...



No solo en el futuro. Ahora mismo no es igual vender/comprar entre particulares en mano un soberano/Napoleón/alfonsina, que una onza completa. 
El hilo de compra venta entre foreros puede dar fe. Por no hablar de las limitaciones de uso de efectivo.


----------



## Erzam (8 Dic 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Compañeros del metal, una pregunta respecto a la mejor opción de compra de oro respecto al formato más manejable. Si hoy colocar en el mercado entre particulares un lingote de oro de, digamos, 250gr es más complicado que su equivalente en peso en onzas, por el mero hecho del ajuste del precio, inflación, revalorización, etc. si vamos a un futuro negro hormiga, lo que hoy es una onza podría convertirse en algo complicado de colocar como lo es hoy un lingote de kilo? Entendedme, todos sabemos que cuanto menos peso más fácil de mover, pero en la tesitura de un escenario complejo, que es hacia donde nos movemos, una onza podría ser tan valiosa que dificultase su uso? El oro debería mantener el poder de compra con el paso del tiempo, pero con lo que tenemos, manipulación de mercados y acumulación de energía económica para explotar, me planteo que onzas no es la mejor opción a futuro...



En el supuesto caso de que yo invirtiera en oro fisico, siempre adquiriria piezas pequeñas (1/10 onza, 1/4 onza) por su mayor facilidad para el intercambio y su tamaño más pequeño para hacerlas pasar desapercibidas en el im-probable caso de confiscación y demas.


----------



## Daviot (8 Dic 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Compañeros del metal, una pregunta respecto a la mejor opción de compra de oro respecto al formato más manejable. Si hoy colocar en el mercado entre particulares un lingote de oro de, digamos, 250gr es más complicado que su equivalente en peso en onzas, por el mero hecho del ajuste del precio, inflación, revalorización, etc. si vamos a un futuro negro hormiga, lo que hoy es una onza podría convertirse en algo complicado de colocar como lo es hoy un lingote de kilo? Entendedme, todos sabemos que cuanto menos peso más fácil de mover, pero en la tesitura de un escenario complejo, que es hacia donde nos movemos, una onza podría ser tan valiosa que dificultase su uso? El oro debería mantener el poder de compra con el paso del tiempo, pero con lo que tenemos, manipulación de mercados y acumulación de energía económica para explotar, me planteo que onzas no es la mejor opción a futuro...



Como bien dices mantiene su valor, es decir aunque en el futuro sea más cara en valor absoluto, en valor relativo va a costar lo mismo.

Pero estoy de acuerdo con @Tichy en que las piezas como las de la Unidad Monetaria Latina como las de 20 fr franceses son más fáciles de mover y además son bonitas. Eso sí un poco pequeñas si estás acostumbrado a las de onza.

En cambio las de 1/10 de oz y las de 1/4 tienen el inconveniente de que al llevar más premium salen menos rentables que las de onza en cambio las que ha mencionado Tichy conservan un premium bajo pese a ser monedas pequeñas.


----------



## Arbeyna (8 Dic 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Compañeros del metal, una pregunta respecto a la mejor opción de compra de oro respecto al formato más manejable. Si hoy colocar en el mercado entre particulares un lingote de oro de, digamos, 250gr es más complicado que su equivalente en peso en onzas, por el mero hecho del ajuste del precio, inflación, revalorización, etc. si vamos a un futuro negro hormiga, lo que hoy es una onza podría convertirse en algo complicado de colocar como lo es hoy un lingote de kilo? Entendedme, todos sabemos que cuanto menos peso más fácil de mover, pero en la tesitura de un escenario complejo, que es hacia donde nos movemos, una onza podría ser tan valiosa que dificultase su uso? El oro debería mantener el poder de compra con el paso del tiempo, pero con lo que tenemos, manipulación de mercados y acumulación de energía económica para explotar, me planteo que onzas no es la mejor opción a futuro...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, en un futuro el formato de 1oz quizá no sea apto para todos los bolsillos. Aunque eso ya ocurre ahora con el lanzamiento de el Lince, donde muchos han echado en falta piezas más pequeñas idóneas para todas las economías, y donde habrían entrado un buen número de clientes.

Aunque el premium sea mayor en piezas de bajo gramaje, considero interesante apostar por esas piezas, monedas de 1/4, soberanos, y formatos del tipo liga latina, en concreto las de 6.45 gr. Sea como fuera, habría que tener "billetes" de todos los valores, pero es cierto que ahora mismo, es más fácil colocar piezas pequeñas que aquellas que superan la 1/2oz. Lógicamente me refiero al oro bolsa, pandas, libertades y demás, se encuentran inmersas en otra liga alejadas del spot.


----------



## FranMen (8 Dic 2021)

El oro para ahorrar y la plata para el día a día. 
Con el oro se compraría una finca, un negocio, una casa. Con la plata iría a la compra diaria, a comer, pagar al fontanero…


----------



## Pintxen (8 Dic 2021)

En un escenario en el que la onza costase 10.000 € si alguien tiene una onza de oro y la trocea con un alicate estoy seguro de que podría vender los trozos a peso como pasa en algunas zonas del mundo en las que se utiliza el oro para las compras del día a día.


----------



## FranMen (8 Dic 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> En un escenario en el que la onza costase 10.000 € si alguien tiene una onza de oro y la trocea con un alicate estoy seguro de que podría vender los trozos a peso como pasa en algunas zonas del mundo en las que se utiliza el oro para las compras del día a día.



En ese escenario seguramente esos 10.000 € valdrían para comprarte un traje


----------



## FranMen (8 Dic 2021)

Por si alguno no lo ha captado:




__





La posición del oro en el universo económico, según Jeff Thomas - Oroinformación


En numerosas ocasiones se ha escrito sobre el dinero Fiat y su absoluta debilidad a futuro con relación al oro físico, pero en esta ocasión el analista y economista norteamericano Jeff Thomas ha ofrecido un argumento muy convincente sobre la posición del oro en el universo económico, publicado...




oroinformacion.com




Si el oro llegara de repente a, digamos, 10.000 dólares, sería en una burbuja. Pero, si con la inflación, el precio de un buen traje con zapatos se elevara a 10.000 dólares, entonces el oro estaría muy cómodo en ese nivel. Si el oro se eleva mucho más allá del precio de un traje y zapatos como resultado de una locura, aquellos que conocen bien los metales preciosos se verán vendiendo y trasladando los ingresos a algo que está subvaluado en este momento. El oro volverá a establecerse a un nivel natural”, afirma el economista estadounidense.


----------



## panaderia (8 Dic 2021)

un lingote solo es de oro o puede ser de plata?


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (8 Dic 2021)

panaderia dijo:


> un lingote solo es de oro o puede ser de plata?



En este foro está la élite... Todos somos ignorantes de muchos temas, pero es que ni buscar en Google oiga...


----------



## FranMen (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Daviot (8 Dic 2021)

panaderia dijo:


> un lingote solo es de oro o puede ser de plata?



Sí claro puede ser de plata y sobre todo los de 1 kg suelen ser interesantes porque normalmente salen o deberían salir muy bien de precio cuando lo traduces a precio por onza.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (8 Dic 2021)

panaderia dijo:


> un lingote solo es de oro o puede ser de plata?



Y los lingotazos hasta pueden ser de whisky.


----------



## kikepm (8 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Por si alguno no lo ha captado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este economista debe ser monetarista.

Si el oro llega a 10.000 dólares, y la plata a 200, por decir algo, entonces los que conocen bien los metales preciosos se verán vendiendo y trasladando a otros activos reales, no a petromortadelos:


----------



## juli (8 Dic 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Este economista debe ser monetarista.
> 
> Si el oro llega a 10.000 dólares, y la plata a 200, por decir algo, entonces los que conocen bien los metales preciosos se verán vendiendo y trasladando a otros activos reales, no a petromortadelos:
> 
> ...



Y peor...es dogmático hasta las cachas. Y polarizador ( toma cocktail ! ) . Si te pierdes en clichés y Madrís-Farsas, careces de la perspectiva más elemental por mucha info k acumules. El disco duro, sin chip a la altura...no es ná, no procesa la cantidá de información de k dispongas y cualkier análisis es filfa. Sorprendentemente, se da repetidamente en auténticos eruditos, especialmente cuando son carcas.

La copla es k casi todos los goldbugs lo son. Están en su pinícula del pasado rimando y tóa esa chapa...y hay factores de futuro - de hecho, ya presente - k condicionan cualkier escenario económico venidero. Sin mirar esos factores a los ojos, casi nada pasa de rabietas y nostalgias estériles...lo k es patético - tal vez , mas, triste - en gente con tantos conocimientos. Y especular ante la partida actual rekiere de una perspectiva MUY amplia.

De hecho, y es descojonante por los golpes k suelta al aire, el tipo boskeja algunos apuntes acertados, pero sus propios prejuicios le limitan, aún rozando algunas certezas, k , como buen goldbug/economista, la pura inercia intelestuá le acerca a medio palmo del morro. Hacerse , por ejemplo, un pajote mental con la onza a precio de traje es un "patrón garbazos 2.0"...k no pasa de ser un do de pecho a las autolimitaciones de su análisis. Estudiar el Oro tóa tu puta vida , de hecho, ser un auténtico pozo de sabiduría, para kedarte en ese tipo de razonamientos automutilados es como tener un nabo 30 cms pa, cortártelo a rodajas.


----------



## mk73 (8 Dic 2021)

Esta claro que los napoleones, soberano, los 10 francs franceses, los dos pesos mexicanos... formatos que van de los 2-3 gramos, hasta los 8 gramos, en monedas de oro son más fáciles de vender entre particulares. Son más prácticos. Y dan apreciables ventajas. 
Aunque yo creo que cualquiera que tiene oro y se dedica a comprar y/o vender llega un momento que se '' harta '' de tener monedas pequeñas y quiere darse el gusto de poseer módulos grandes tipo 20 dólares, Krugerrands o los 50 pesos mexicanos. O sea que pienso que los módulos grandes tampoco presentan tantos inconvenientes, porque siempre tienen salida. Siempre das con alguien que compra.


----------



## frankie83 (9 Dic 2021)

davitin dijo:


> A mi de el Dorado me vinieron en cápsulas lo que no recuerdo es si me las cobraron ya en el precio de la moneda o que, ahora veo que las cobran a parte pero juraría que antes no era así, no se.
> 
> Pero a ver, no sirve cualquier plástico? La plata reacciona con según que plásticos? O es por el tema de ser herméticas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Las cobran

era casi un euro de más por moneda.. cuando costaban 15 no me sentó muy bien


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2021)

Muchos particulares empiezan a no poder comprar monedas de onza con sus ahorros mensuales/trimestrales y tampoco van a estar ahorrando años para comprar una puta onza.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Por si alguno no lo ha captado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es así. Lo que ocurre es que el que sólo tenga euros no podrá comprarse un traje.

Ni comida.


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2021)

Es que para poder vender facilmente tiene que haber el mayor numero de posibles compradores. Mucha gente por ejemplo dice que no le gusta exhibir joyeria de oro, pero en realidad es que no pueden exhibirla porque se escapa de su capacidad adquisitiva. No todo el mundo puede exhibir una pulsera de oro maciza de 50 gramos.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Dic 2021)

Bueno, otra vez la plata se va a la mierda. Como pierda estos soportes se va a 18.3 cagando hostias. Esto es un sinsentido. 

En fin... Para mi refleja lo profundo de la crisis de la economía real: trabajo y producción. Y que no se prevé mejora alguna. Pronto la plata perderá valor industrial y lo ganará monetario. 

O no. Yo no soy un "experto", como los que decían que con el 70% de vacunados ya estaba resuelto el asunto y ahora dicen que ellos no habían dicho nada de eso.


----------



## Jotac (9 Dic 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, otra vez la plata se va a la mierda. Como pierda estos soportes se va a 18.3 cagando hostias. Esto es un sinsentido.
> 
> En fin... Para mi refleja lo profundo de la crisis de la economía real: trabajo y producción. Y que no se prevé mejora alguna. Pronto la plata perderá valor industrial y lo ganará monetario.
> 
> O no. Yo no soy un "experto", como los que decían que con el 70% de vacunados ya estaba resuelto el asunto y ahora dicen que ellos no habían dicho nada de eso.



La plata a la mierda y mi pregunta es: para basilea III iban a respaldar oro al 100%. Despues el banco de inglaterra y supongo que otros ya habrán pasado al 0%. En 2022 sube el iva de la plata o algo se ha comentado por aquí, y la duda es si están tirando precio a la baja para cargarse de plata y empezar 2022 algo más saneados o qué está pasando? Hay que aprovechar las compras navideñas porque subirá el próximo año previsiblemente? Esa sería mi posición, pero es la historia de siempre. Sabemos que son preguntas para tomarse café o cervecita para elucubrar, porque ya sabemos de las fechorías de los del mazo....


----------



## Jotac (9 Dic 2021)

Y comprobamos por cierto lo que ya se sabía, que la inflación no iba a ser transitoria, pero mira por donde que ya lo dicen abiertamente en prensa nacional...








Jim Rogers: ''Tendremos un mercado bajista en 2022 y será más largo de lo normal''


Jim Rogers es honesto y bastante directo a la hora de otear el rumbo del mercado. Para algunos sus predicciones pueden resultar algo catastróficas, especialmente con la exuberancia y el desenfreno que ha caracterizado a los mercados en los últimos años.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> La plata a la mierda y mi pregunta es: para basilea III iban a respaldar oro al 100%. Despues el banco de inglaterra y supongo que otros ya habrán pasado al 0%. En 2022 sube el iva de la plata o algo se ha comentado por aquí, y la duda es si están tirando precio a la baja para cargarse de plata y empezar 2022 algo más saneados o qué está pasando? Hay que aprovechar las compras navideñas porque subirá el próximo año previsiblemente? Esa sería mi posición, pero es la historia de siempre. Sabemos que son preguntas para tomarse café o cervecita para elucubrar, porque ya sabemos de las fechorías de los del mazo....



Sobre que sube el IVA de la plata en 2022 no te preocupes porque no es verdad. Lo que pasa es que hay algunos países exentos de aplicar el IVA sobre la plata como Estonia y para el 2022 tienen que aplicárselo.

Este hecho lo ha deformado un conforero que supuestamente vende bastante plata en el foro para su provecho haciendo creer a algunos incautos que iban a subir el IVA en toda Europa para la plata.


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2021)

Jotac dijo:


> Y comprobamos por cierto lo que ya se sabía, que la inflación no iba a ser transitoria, pero mira por donde que ya lo dicen abiertamente en prensa nacional...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que no dicen nunca es que lo que ha subido no va a bajar. Para compensar el 5% tendría que irse al -5%, pero la plebe cree de forma mayoritaria que irse al 0% es volver a la normalidad


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, otra vez la plata se va a la mierda. Como pierda estos soportes se va a 18.3 cagando hostias. Esto es un sinsentido.
> 
> En fin... Para mi refleja lo profundo de la crisis de la economía real: trabajo y producción. Y que no se prevé mejora alguna. Pronto la plata perderá valor industrial y lo ganará monetario.
> 
> O no. Yo no soy un "experto", como los que decían que con el 70% de vacunados ya estaba resuelto el asunto y ahora dicen que ellos no habían dicho nada de eso.



Ya me estoy frotando las manos a ver si cae a esos niveles,18 euros, para ir comprando un ETF físico de plata y seguir comprando más si baja más.

La vez pasada que bajó no pude hacerlo porque a 18,50 dejó de hacerlo y se me fastidió el plan.


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si no entendí mal en su día, la película trataba de que muchas tiendas españolas compraban plata en Estonia porque allí se lo vendían sin IVA, ahora que Europa exige a Estonia clavar el IVA en su plata, se entendía que los precios en las tiendas españolas que traían su plata de Estonia serían aumentados según esa subida a partir de Enero 2022.



Pues no sé si eso es muy creíble. El IVA se aplica en el momento de la venta.

Si fuese como comentas se aplicaría doblemente el IVA sobre el mismo producto.


----------



## subvencionados (9 Dic 2021)

Perdonad necesito aclarar unos conceptos sobre el oro. Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco

Existe un oro para inversión diferente a otros tipos de oro?.

Gracias


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Perdonad necesito aclarar unos conceptos sobre el oro. Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco
> 
> Existe un oro para inversión diferente a otros tipos de oro?.
> 
> Gracias



A ver si puedes aclarar un poco más tu pregunta.

No sé si te refieres a la pureza del oro. Que hay monedas de oro de inversión de pureza 24 kilates y monedas de inversión de 22 kilates.


----------



## jkaza (9 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sobre que sube el IVA de la plata en 2022 no te preocupes porque no es verdad. Lo que pasa es que hay algunos países exentos de aplicar el IVA sobre la plata como Estonia y para el 2022 tienen que aplicárselo.
> 
> Este hecho lo ha deformado un conforero que supuestamente vende bastante plata en el foro para su provecho haciendo creer a algunos incautos que iban a subir el IVA en toda Europa para la plata.



Ya, pero entonces a todos los países les van a aplicar el IVA? Se acabó eso del IVA diferencial?


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Ya, pero entonces a todos los países les van a aplicar el IVA? Se acabó eso del IVA diferencial?



Sé que cada país tiene un IVA diferente unos del 19% otros del 17 % y en Estonia que podían no aplicar el IVA. 

Pero vamos el ejemplo de que no va a afectar nada lo tenemos en la tienda online Europeanmint que está en Estonia y comprar ahí salía igual o más caro que en cualquier otra tienda europea que si aplica IVA sobre la plata.


----------



## subvencionados (9 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> A ver si puedes aclarar un poco más tu pregunta.
> 
> No sé si te refieres a la pureza del oro. Que hay monedas de oro de inversión de pureza 24 kilates y monedas de inversión de 22 kilates.



Gracias por tu respuesta.

El tema es que me dedico entre otras cosas a la intermediación y ahora me ha salido un posible negocio de venta de oro. De este negocio no tengo ni idea, pero el comprador me dice esta mañana que entiende que la venta es de oro de 24 quilates en barra y que estamos hablando de oro de inversión. Me ha comentado que el oro de inversión no paga impuestos y no tengo ni idea de lo que habla. Si me puedes ayudar tú u otro te estaría muy agradecido. 

Hablamos de venta de decenas de kilos. No sé si eso puede aclarar algo el asunto.

Reitero las gracias


----------



## mundofila (9 Dic 2021)

¿De verdad estás hablando de "venta de decenas de kilos de oro" y haciendo preguntas en este foro?


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Es que para poder vender facilmente tiene que haber el mayor numero de posibles compradores. Mucha gente por ejemplo dice que no le gusta exhibir joyeria de oro, pero en realidad es que no pueden exhibirla porque se escapa de su capacidad adquisitiva. No todo el mundo puede exhibir una pulsera de oro maciza de 50 gramos.



Bah, 50 grs es una baratija. El que no lo lleva es porque no quiere.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> El tema es que me dedico entre otras cosas a la intermediación y ahora me ha salido un posible negocio de venta de oro. De este negocio no tengo ni idea, pero el comprador me dice esta mañana que entiende que la venta es de oro de 24 quilates en barra y que estamos hablando de oro de inversión. Me ha comentado que el oro de inversión no paga impuestos y no tengo ni idea de lo que habla. Si me puedes ayudar tú u otro te estaría muy agradecido.
> 
> ...



En este foro tienes verdaderos expertos que tienen las herramientas adecuadas para comprobar ese oro por una módica comisión (yo soy novato)


----------



## Daviot (9 Dic 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> El tema es que me dedico entre otras cosas a la intermediación y ahora me ha salido un posible negocio de venta de oro. De este negocio no tengo ni idea, pero el comprador me dice esta mañana que entiende que la venta es de oro de 24 quilates en barra y que estamos hablando de oro de inversión. Me ha comentado que el oro de inversión no paga impuestos y no tengo ni idea de lo que habla. Si me puedes ayudar tú u otro te estaría muy agradecido.
> 
> ...



Sí, así es, el oro de inversión no paga IVA. Como oro de inversión se consideran todas las monedas bullion como los krugerrands, Maples, Libertad, American Buffalo, etc y los lingotes.


----------



## subvencionados (9 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, así es, el oro de inversión no paga IVA. Como oro de inversión se consideran todas las monedas bullion como los krugerrands, Maples, Libertad, American Buffalo, etc y los lingotes.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Me ha aclarado bastante el asunto.


----------



## subvencionados (9 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> En este foro tienes verdaderos expertos que tienen las herramientas adecuadas para comprobar ese oro por una módica comisión (yo soy novato)



Gracias por tu respuesta. La comprobación se hará por parte del comprador según instrucciones por él fijadas. Será una operación triangular con varios L/C abiertos para pago, financiación y aseguramiento de la compraventa y las comisiones, pero mi duda era eso del "oro de inversión", que no tenía nada claro qué era.

Reitero las gracias.


----------



## Jotac (9 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo que no dicen nunca es que lo que ha subido no va a bajar. Para compensar el 5% tendría que irse al -5%, pero la plebe cree de forma mayoritaria que irse al 0% es volver a la normalidad



efectivamente...eso yo lo tenía en cuenta pero no había caido en que la mayoría no, pensarán que es algo así como la temperatura, pero aquí le subes 5 graditos y con eso que te quedas hasta que te van quemando poco a poco, concepto rana y puchero. Pero vamos, que yo les cuento esto a los que me rodean y como el que oye llover, eso de intentar contar la verdad e informar sin triquiñuelas no es tan efectivo como los embaucadores...


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2021)

https://www.sharpspixley.com/articles/lawrie-williams-china-gold-demand-heading-for-plus-1-700-tonnes-in-fy2021_13939.htm



Casi 160 toneladas de oro importó China a través del Shanghai Gold Exchange en noviembre.









Gold has become an investment and fashion choice for China's younger generation







news.cgtn.com





Según la China Gold Association, ya se han superado en un 6% los niveles pre-pandemia, especialmente ayudados por inversores jóvenes que buscan alternativas a otros mercados con mayores riesgos.

Y esto es sólo el comienzo, el ahorro Chino sólo tiene un camino al que dirigirse, no hay alternativas (criptos prohibidas, inmuebles y bolsas bajistas). Uno de los objetivos de la China Gold Association es que la población civil acumule oro, y la China Gold Association junto con el gobierno es quien elabora los planes quinquenales y da directrices al banco central (decididen a quien se le deja caer y cuando, en función de criterios políticos).


----------



## subvencionados (9 Dic 2021)

mundofila dijo:


> ¿De verdad estás hablando de "venta de decenas de kilos de oro" y haciendo preguntas en este foro?



Los designios del señor son inescrutables. Cuando tocas tantas cosas es imposible saber de todo, luego la compraventa sí que es parecida en cualquier actividad que sea eso: compra-venta, pero los detalles del conocimiento del producto pues es lo que he hecho aquí, simplemente preguntar a gente que creo que sabe bastante de esto. Si mañana me toca vender un barco pues preguntaré a gente que sepa de barcos, es todo muy fácil, pero lleva mucho trabajo, eso sí.


----------



## saa12121 (9 Dic 2021)

Estoy tentado a cargar más plata ya que confío en el suelo de 21, pero también estoy oliendo un nosequé en los mercados que me hace pensar en que se desplome todo.

El dato de la inflación de mañana será demoledor y no entiendo porque, sabiendo eso, oro y plata siguen bajando tanto. Me hace desconfiar.


Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## juli (9 Dic 2021)

"Ex banquero central holandés @lexhoogduin
confirma inversiones en 'oro, plata y bitcoin', junto a acciones y bonos Confirma que el BCE está atrapado
'Entrevista de Cryptocast muy interesante, con talentoso anfitrión invitado "




"



**edito para reforzar el puntito de BCE calentito con un vídeo de Rallo k ví ayer*
( por cierto, lo del fin del dinero gratuíto como consecuencia automática...más dogmitas marca de la casa k riman y todo éso , imo...a ver cuando empiezan, sikiera a valorar como puta opción k el dinero gratix haya llegáo pa´kedarse y consolidarse a perpetuidá . Como mera opción, digo. El vídeo tiene su jugo, de todos modos ).


----------



## sdPrincBurb (9 Dic 2021)

saa12121 dijo:


> Estoy tentado a cargar más plata ya que confío en el suelo de 21, pero también estoy oliendo un nosequé en los mercados que me hace pensar en que se desplome todo.
> 
> El dato de la inflación de mañana será demoledor y no entiendo porque, sabiendo eso, oro y plata siguen bajando tanto. Me hace desconfiar.
> 
> ...



Lo lleva haciendo en los ultimos dos meses para luego subir y ahora te das cuenta? Así se queda donde esta. Esta todo manipulado


----------



## estupeharto (10 Dic 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Los designios del señor son inescrutables. Cuando tocas tantas cosas es imposible saber de todo, luego la compraventa sí que es parecida en cualquier actividad que sea eso: compra-venta, pero los detalles del conocimiento del producto pues es lo que he hecho aquí, simplemente preguntar a gente que creo que sabe bastante de esto. Si mañana me toca vender un barco pues preguntaré a gente que sepa de barcos, es todo muy fácil, pero lleva mucho trabajo, eso sí.



Busca en Google oro de inversión.
Verás que está tipificado. Y así lo recoge la AEAT.

INFO

El oro de inversión no paga IVA


----------



## subvencionados (10 Dic 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Busca en Google oro de inversión.
> Verás que está tipificado. Y así lo recoge la AEAT.
> 
> INFO
> ...



Muchas gracias. Me ha servido de bastante ayuda


----------



## IvanRios (11 Dic 2021)

El diario ABC hablando de oro y plata como inversión:









Las doce mejores monedas de oro para invertir nuestro dinero


El Lince es la primera moneda de inversión acuñada por la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda y se puso a la venta en diciembre del año en curso



www.abc.es


----------



## IvanRios (11 Dic 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Habría que analizar qué nexos existen entre ABC y Degussa.
> 
> 
> Tiremos de Hemeroteca:
> ...



Bien, hay vínculos e intereses (como casi en todo), pero es interesante el hecho de que un medio de masas hable de estas cuestiones, aunque solo fuere por propio interés.


----------



## risto mejido (11 Dic 2021)

Lo malo de esta moneda es que no puedes comprarla de forma anónima, al ser de más de 1000 euros, te harán facturita.
Yo si comprase lo haría en piezas pequeñas tipo 20ff , Alfonsinas o soberanos, no se


----------



## frankie83 (11 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> Lo malo de esta moneda es que no puedes comprarla de forma anónima, al ser de más de 1000 euros, te harán facturita.
> Yo si comprase lo haría en piezas pequeñas tipo 20ff , Alfonsinas o soberanos, no se



algunas veces he apreciado que los vendedores de metal no están precisamente desesperados por hacer facturas


----------



## Gusman (11 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> Lo malo de esta moneda es que no puedes comprarla de forma anónima, al ser de más de 1000 euros, te harán facturita.
> Yo si comprase lo haría en piezas pequeñas tipo 20ff , Alfonsinas o soberanos, no se



Y para el colmo una moneda de la FNMT. No te extrañe que te pesquen por ahi durante el corralito metalero.


----------



## Dadaria (11 Dic 2021)

Sobre el tema de equivalencias, es difícil. El panorama monetario, tras décadas de manipulación está completamente distorsinonado. También es cierto que el tema de las equivalencias como "si la onza de oro llegara a los 10.000 dólares, podrías comprarte un traje", dependen más del sistema productivo que quedara en pié y de realizar paralelismos entre sistemas industriales como el actual y pre-industriales. Podría comprar un traje, o más, todo depende de sí tras el shock podemos mantener unos niveles de producción similares o no (en base al consumo de energía, etc). La plata es la más infravalorada, tanto en comparación con su poder adquisitivo en el siglo XVIII-XIX por ejemplo, así como porque, a diferencia del oro, se va gastando sin posibilidad de recuperarse. Lo que me queda claro tras haber estudiado algunos artículos y textos de ese época es que el equivalente actual en valor de una onza de plata podría estar en torno a los 250 euros.


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Bien, hay vínculos e intereses (como casi en todo), pero es interesante el hecho de que un medio de masas hable de estas cuestiones, aunque solo fuere por propio interés.



Pon en Google "publirreportaje Degussa en ABC" y ya busca en el RAE también la palabra publirreportaje por aclararte ideas.
Que tendrá esa hinbersion que tanto necesita hacerle publicidad....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## IvanRios (11 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pon en Google "publirreportaje Degussa en ABC" y ya busca en el RAE también la palabra publirreportaje por aclararte ideas.
> Que tendrá esa hinbersion que tanto necesita hacerle publicidad....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Busca ahora tú la definición de amargado y ahí saldrá lo que te pasa a ti. O espera, ya te la pongo yo:

*amargado, da*

Del part. de amargar.

1. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que guarda algún resentimiento por frustraciones, disgustos, etc.

Un frustrado que busca su 'felicidad' o bienestar intentando (solo intentando) ser un troll, en este caso en un hilo en el que la materia que se trata no le importa absolutamente nada. 

Al ignore, no por amargado sino por gilipollas.


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2021)

IvanRios dijo:


> Busca ahora tú la definición de amargado y ahí saldrá lo que te pasa a ti. O espera, ya te la pongo yo:
> 
> *amargado, da*
> 
> ...



Si tu forma de combatir que eres un CM declarado es decirme amargado, te informo que no es el argumento que demuestre lo contrario.
Gracias por tu análisis psicológico; con él me has reflejado el tuyo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si tu forma de combatir que eres un CM declarado es decirme amargado, te informo que no es el argumento que demuestre lo contrario.
> Gracias por tu análisis psicológico; con él me has reflejado el tuyo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto




Pasate por el hilo del lince que estan a punto de empezar a saltar las puñaladas entre clanes vende oro


----------



## OBDC (11 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pasate por el hilo del lince que estan a punto de empezar a saltar las puñaladas entre clanes vende oro



Ostras, a ver si alguno sale arañado en los huevos de tanto jugar con gatos...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (12 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Pon en Google "publirreportaje Degussa en ABC" y ya busca en el RAE también la palabra publirreportaje por aclararte ideas.
> Que tendrá esa hinbersion que tanto necesita hacerle publicidad....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Igual que los exchanges de criptomonedas contratan a famosos para decirte que si no himbiertes en criptomonedas estás perdiendo la oportunidad del siglo... Y gestoras y los brokers te dicen que si no himbiertes en la bolsa no le estás sacando partido a tus ahorros... Por supuesto todos los que se llevan comisión por venderte un producto barren para dentro, lo cual en principio no dice nada malo sobre la calidad de esa clase de inversión.


----------



## OBDC (12 Dic 2021)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Igual que los exchanges de criptomonedas contratan a famosos para decirte que si no himbiertes en criptomonedas estás perdiendo la oportunidad del siglo... Y gestoras y los brokers te dicen que si no himbiertes en la bolsa no le estás sacando partido a tus ahorros... Por supuesto todos los que se llevan comisión por venderte un producto barren para dentro, lo cual en principio no dice nada malo sobre la calidad de esa clase de inversión.



Pues himbierte en criptos y linces entonces, veo que los pones al mismo nivel. También tienes las bragas del mercadillo a 3x5 que tanto vocean.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2021)

Expertos revelan que invertir en sets de Lego es más rentable que hacerlo en oro


Cuando alguien tiene dinero, los expertos suelen recomendar que inviertan en bienes inmuebles, en joyas, en arte o en oro. Pero existe otro producto sorprendente que es más rentable: los sets de Lego.




amp.20minutos.es





Vamos a tener que abrir un hilo oficial de Lego, nos hemos equivocado completamente dicen los expertos.

El patrón-lego va a llegarrrr...


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Dic 2021)

Una duda si me la queréis resolver.
Más que duda, inquietud. Mi primera compra de oro fue un lingote de 10g de degussa. Debido a la emoción lo primero q hice fue sacarlo del blister y tirar el blister.
A la hora de revender, eso me perjudicará?


----------



## Jucaba (12 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Una duda si me la queréis resolver.
> Más que duda, inquietud. Mi primera compra de oro fue un lingote de 10g de degussa. Debido a la emoción lo primero q hice fue sacarlo del blister y tirar el blister.
> A la hora de revender, eso me perjudicará?



Bueno sigues teniendo 10g de oro,lo malo as desprecintado el blister que es un certificado de que es auntentico y quien te lo recompre te rebajara el precio....


----------



## risto mejido (12 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Expertos revelan que invertir en sets de Lego es más rentable que hacerlo en oro
> 
> 
> Cuando alguien tiene dinero, los expertos suelen recomendar que inviertan en bienes inmuebles, en joyas, en arte o en oro. Pero existe otro producto sorprendente que es más rentable: los sets de Lego.
> ...



Tente más mola


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2021)

Fuera coñas, estos juguetitos retro dan buen cash


----------



## Jimmyplor (12 Dic 2021)

¡Hola Foro Burbuja!

Como ya sabréis todos, Private Bullion es una comunidad en Telegram dedicada a la inversión en metales preciosos.

Dicha comunidad ha ido creciendo poco a poco y muchos de nuestros miembros nos pedían hacer un cambio para tener toda la información más organizada (noticias, compras, ventas, debates…).

Estuvimos estudiando durante meses las mejores herramientas del mercado y al final se decantó por Discord.

Por lo tanto, es un placer presentar la comunidad Private Bullion en la plataforma de Discord:

Enlace: Join the Private Bullion Discord Server!

Con este cambio, hemos podido mejorar una serie de servicios que en Telegram no podríamos cubrir:

Canal de Compra/Venta
Subastas automatizadas, sin trampa ni cartón.
Canales temáticos de YouTube para poder tener todos los vídeos centralizados.…
Noticias
Novedades metales
Y muchas otras cosas que se irán incorporando próximamente.
En el grupo contamos con grandes expertos en este mundo como pueden ser Daniel de Dragón oro plata, Jaime de Markitos, moneditis realdeaocho, blog numismático, soto monedas, Bugdi, Franky, Cesc y muchos más y nos apoyan en el proyecto al 100%.

Hemos realizado una serie de vídeos explicativos del funcionamiento de las diferentes secciones que podréis encontrar en Private Bullion.

Para finalizar, todas las inquietudes que teníamos durante todo este tiempo las solucionamos con Discord y con ello nos permite dotar de mayor seguridad a toda la comunidad.


Esperamos que os guste y nos sigáis en este nuevo proyecto.


¡Muchas gracias y buen futuro a todos!

Equipo Private Bullion


----------



## OBDC (12 Dic 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Fuera coñas, estos juguetitos retro dan buen cash



Ni hablar los cómics viejunos. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Pintxen (12 Dic 2021)

Ya sé que no tiene nada que ver con el oro, pero me he encontrado en la playa lo que parece ser un trozo de ámbar gris. A peso vale más que el oro. Alguien sabe dónde lo podría vender?


----------



## OBDC (12 Dic 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Ya sé que no tiene nada que ver con el oro, pero me he encontrado en la playa lo que parece ser un trozo de ámbar gris. A peso vale más que el oro. Alguien sabe dónde lo podría vender?



Curioso, cuanto pesa? Pon foto para visionar semejante rareza.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Furillo (12 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Expertos revelan que invertir en sets de Lego es más rentable que hacerlo en oro
> 
> 
> Cuando alguien tiene dinero, los expertos suelen recomendar que inviertan en bienes inmuebles, en joyas, en arte o en oro. Pero existe otro producto sorprendente que es más rentable: los sets de Lego.
> ...


----------



## frankie83 (12 Dic 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Fuera coñas, estos juguetitos retro dan buen cash



La cosa es quien ciño compra un juguete y después de 30 o 5 años lo tiene todavía nuevo? Me imagino Grandes casas repletas de juegos olvidados por los niños.. y un día alguien los encuentra y los pone a la venta?


----------



## Goldman (13 Dic 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Ya sé que no tiene nada que ver con el oro, pero me he encontrado en la playa lo que parece ser un trozo de ámbar gris. A peso vale más que el oro. Alguien sabe dónde lo podría vender?



Olvídate, es cristal y esa textura se ha formado en contacto con la arena y agua durante unos años.


----------



## L'omertá (13 Dic 2021)

Goldman dijo:


> Olvídate, es cristal y esa textura se ha formado en contacto con la arena y agua durante unos años.



Creo que te confundes, querido amigo. Te refieres al ámbar normal el ámbar gris es una secreción oleosa (cerosa) que suelen regurgitar los cachalotes


----------



## RNSX (13 Dic 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Ya sé que no tiene nada que ver con el oro, pero me he encontrado en la playa lo que parece ser un trozo de ámbar gris. A peso vale más que el oro. Alguien sabe dónde lo podría vender?



igual aqui te ayudan






Cómo identificar el ámbar gris, el color, el olor, las pruebas de ámbar gris


Ambergris Connect conecta a compradores y vendedores.



es.ambergrisconnect.com


----------



## Tolagu (13 Dic 2021)

Me ha llamado la atención la gráfica y el análisis. Es interesante.



_"Comentario de Kevin sobre los gráficos:

Cuando se trata de interpretar un gráfico, a menudo es útil mirar otro relacionado, para ver si puede dar alguna pista adicional. Ya he hecho esto antes con el oro y el índice del dólar estadounidense. Me permitió sugerir (con bastante confianza) que el oro estaba a punto de hacer un movimiento desde los menos de 1400 dólares de vuelta a los máximos históricos.

Así que aquí estamos de nuevo, y es un gráfico notablemente similar. Entonces, el oro estaba formando una cuña descendente alcista contra su arco y el DXY estaba en una cuña bajista ascendente. El oro en realidad rompió (al alza) un poco antes de que el DXY se desplomara (sólo por una o dos semanas, creo).

En fin, ¿qué tenemos ahora? Bueno, el oro está en una bandera alcista que termina en el borde de su arco (de nuevo) y el DXY está en un patrón de bandera/cuña bajista y a punto de llegar al borde de su cúpula invertida.

¿Se repetirá la historia? No hay garantías, pero las probabilidades parecen favorecer ese resultado."_


----------



## juli (13 Dic 2021)

Mientras Basilea III no se marke oficialmente la enésima chicuelina chanchullera ( y el escepticismo como postura standard es absolutamente comprensible ) ...todos los factores ( plandemia, crypto, fiat infinito ) favorecen , imo, la justicia poética post-Nixon.

Sólo una cosa,una vez más : El rival del Gold no es BTC - son dos productos totalmente distintos - sino el trono Dólar/Stablecoin/Reserva de valor mundial.


----------



## Pintxen (13 Dic 2021)

Goldman dijo:


> Olvídate, es cristal y esa textura se ha formado en contacto con la arena y agua durante unos años.



El ámbar gris y el ámbar no tienen nada que ver. L'omertá tiene razón, el ámbar gris viene del estómago de los cachalotes y se utiliza en perfumería. Llevo bastante tiempo buscando y por fin he encontrado un trozo en una playa


----------



## Muttley (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Razkin (13 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


>



Ya te digo!! El canal Dragón oro y plata, ampliando redes y subcontratando parte del trabajo.
Te has buscado un partner de lujo!!


----------



## Orooo (13 Dic 2021)

Por primera vez veo el paladio mas barato que el oro.


----------



## FranMen (13 Dic 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Por primera vez veo el paladio mas barato que el oro.



Será por eso que ahora, en tienda no veo, bueno sí, por más de 2000 €. En cambio de platino las vuelvo a ver por debajo de 1000€


----------



## Daviot (13 Dic 2021)

A ver quien es el guapo que se atreve a comprar una onza de paladio. Más que nada porque el día que la quiera vender las va a pasar canutas.

Hay un vídeo de un estadounidense corriendo a la única tienda que le aceptan una onza de rodio que para el caso puede ser lo mismo que para el paladio. Si eso te pasa en este país te comes la onza de paladio o de rodio para los restos.


----------



## Daviot (13 Dic 2021)

Dicho esto la única excepción en paladio quizás fuera esta moneda.


----------



## FranMen (13 Dic 2021)

Aparece una moneda visigoda en la reforma de un piso en León


La consulta con especialistas en numismática ha revelado que la moneda recuperada sería un tremís de Sisebuto, rey visigodo que reinó entre los años 612 y 621




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## lvdo (14 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Aparece una moneda visigoda en la reforma de un piso en León
> 
> 
> La consulta con especialistas en numismática ha revelado que la moneda recuperada sería un tremís de Sisebuto, rey visigodo que reinó entre los años 612 y 621
> ...



Yo alucino con estas noticias. Ya no es que te encuentres algo en la calle o uses un detector de metales, es que reformas TU piso y encuentras una moneda histórica, y sin saber si forma parte de una herencia o si algún familiar la escondió ahí por el motivo que sea, se presentan un par de policías en tu puerta a sacártela por las buenas o por las malas.

Esto solo incentiva aún más el mercado negro, en mi opinión.

P.D.: Ojo con lo que se escribe en internet compañeros.


----------



## FranMen (14 Dic 2021)

Y ojo con lo que escriben los periolistos, he ahondando en la noticia y una de ellas fue entregada de forma voluntaria por un padre a su hijo policía y dicen que, una vez tasada, recibirá una recompensa del 50% del valor de la moneda


----------



## no_me_consta (14 Dic 2021)

…………….


----------



## juli (14 Dic 2021)

Is the Gold Price Suppressed on the COMEX Futures Exchange?


From examining the roll data of gold futures I have found no evidence of gold price suppression. One of the most discussed subjects in the gold space is long-term gold price suppression on the COMEX futures market in New York. It’s an interesting theory because we know that in the past the...




thegoldobserver.substack.com


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (15 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí, así es, el oro de inversión no paga IVA. Como oro de inversión se consideran todas las monedas bullion como los krugerrands, Maples, Libertad, American Buffalo, etc y los lingotes.



lo que no se es porque los krugers no pagan iva si son casi 10% cobre y el loro de inversion debe ser 99.5% de pureza


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 Dic 2021)

Bolígrafo BIC dijo:


> lo que no se es porque los krugers no pagan iva si son casi 10% cobre y el loro de inversion debe ser 99.5% de pureza



Cada moneda de kruger tiene 1 onza de oro fino, esa afirmación de donde la sacas? Es la moneda de inversión por excelencia, la bullion sin valor facial porque el gobierno de Sudáfrica te la recompra por el valor del metal que contiene, y la primera y la razón por la que todas las demás salieron…


----------



## FranMen (15 Dic 2021)

Zanjemos el asunto:


Agencia Tributaria: Novedades de normativa 2018 - Lista de las monedas de oro que cumplen los criterios establecidos ...


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (15 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Zanjemos el asunto:
> 
> 
> Agencia Tributaria: Novedades de normativa 2018 - Lista de las monedas de oro que cumplen los criterios establecidos ...





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Cada moneda de kruger tiene 1 onza de oro fino, esa afirmación de donde la sacas? Es la moneda de inversión por excelencia, la bullion sin valor facial porque el gobierno de Sudáfrica te la recompra por el valor del metal que contiene, y la primera y la razón por la que todas las demás salieron…



entiendo que mantiene la pureza aunque se mezcle con cobre debe ser como se defina pureza pero se me hace raro


----------



## juli (15 Dic 2021)

James Turk en lo de Keiser, presentándose como defensor de la Libertá vía Combo BTC-Gold - ahí, coincido totalmente... aunke no desarrolla una mierda la "complementariedá" k anuncia a boca llena el titular - pero aún con matices prejuiciosos Manolistas sobre ké debes comprar o ké se impondrá a largo plazo -obviamente , los metales k él vende , justo al revés del "poli weno bitcoñero" Keiser, k ya no encabeza sus entrevistas con Gold Money y otros invitados del sector con el aviso de k él mismo participa de varias de esas empresas - ).

Sí dejo un konzéto k creo importantísimo : K BTC es el Catalizador y Gold la Reserva de Valor ( en un paralelismo actual, Walestrí/rikeza sofisticada & FED/rikeza elemental )...en el proceso de separación de las cualidades monetarias al k estamos asistiendo, con el fiat infinito como gasolina , proceso k las entendederas históricas daban por ineludible en una síntesis monetaria global amortizadita hace tiempo. Y k el mix operativo de esos dos elementos , además de ser standard futuro, ya es la única manera de saltarse un NWO financiero basado en una tercera pata de banco de fiat infinito ( presuntamente social - en los términos en k se establezca a rajatabla el disfrute de esa sociedá - ) mediante CBDC controladas a nivel microscópico ( aunke faltaría ver su diseño definitivo para confirmar esa perspectiva , k acá y acullá, ,mucho nuevo exchange metalero , muchas compras récord y mucho blablabla... pero no enseña la patita digital ni un punto central bankster ). Asínn k vamos viendo.

La copla de fondo, de cualkier modo, es k los cegatos apiladores de metal físico k reniegan de poseer BTC ( y viceversa ) no están menospreciando una posición inversora y resultadista...sino OPERATIVA Y ESTRATÉGICA ( cuestión k, curiosamente , se da también en el otro bando fundamentalista...aunke gran cantidá de cryptomilennials tienen al menos la excusa de ser analfabetos financieros ) .

En fin...ayákadakualo.


----------



## mike69 (15 Dic 2021)

Bolígrafo BIC dijo:


> entiendo que mantiene la pureza aunque se mezcle con cobre debe ser como se defina pureza pero se me hace raro



Pues todas las confecciones de kruguerans están recogidas en el documento de la AEAT, desde 1/10 de krugeran.


----------



## frankie83 (15 Dic 2021)

lvdo dijo:


> Yo alucino con estas noticias. Ya no es que te encuentres algo en la calle o uses un detector de metales, es que reformas TU piso y encuentras una moneda histórica, y sin saber si forma parte de una herencia o si algún familiar la escondió ahí por el motivo que sea, se presentan un par de policías en tu puerta a sacártela por las buenas o por las malas.
> 
> Esto solo incentiva aún más el mercado negro, en mi opinión.
> 
> P.D.: Ojo con lo que se escribe en internet compañeros.



No se a que noticia te refieres pero esta claro que lo que encuentras es tuyo solo si el estado está de acuerdo


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Dic 2021)

Esto languidece, como siempre que va para abajo, pero ¿os habéis dado cuenta de que hay muchas mineras que están en mínimos históricos o, las que no, en el sitio en el que cayeron en marzo de 2020? No recuerdo un año que acabará tan mal para los metales desde hace mucho.


----------



## Atolladero (15 Dic 2021)

Parece que después de grandes caídas esta tarde en Au, Ag y Pt, estos han revivido y van a acabar en verde. Esto puede ser el principio del fin...


----------



## juli (15 Dic 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Esto languidece, como siempre que va para abajo, pero ¿os habéis dado cuenta de que hay muchas mineras que están en mínimos históricos o, las que no, en el sitio en el que cayeron en marzo de 2020? No recuerdo un año que acabará tan mal para los metales desde hace mucho.



La presión a los tenedores va a ser brutal. Mayor k pa´chutarse, mira ké te digo.

Hay k ekilibrar, k no "cambiar"...es el Combo lo k funciona, ni Madrí, ni Farsa. Y todo acabará en el metal, imo...pero los timings, sin cripto, pueden ser demoledores. Y ...
1- kienes cortan el keso controlan los timings.
2- Todos los goldbugs no pueden afrontar cualkier timing.
3- Si el Gold es un seguro de mantenimiento de rikeza , las criptos son , cuando menos, un seguro ante el despendole fiat a todo pulmón , compras tiempo y relax hasta la tabula rasa . ( y el manolismo tontorrón k muchos han elegido en este hilo te aparta de ese seguro ).


----------



## dmb001 (15 Dic 2021)

En 3 años hemos pasado de 35.15€ a 50.60 así que no estamos tan mal


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Dic 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Esto languidece, como siempre que va para abajo, pero ¿os habéis dado cuenta de que hay muchas mineras que están en mínimos históricos o, las que no, en el sitio en el que cayeron en marzo de 2020? No recuerdo un año que acabará tan mal para los metales desde hace mucho.



Pues sí vaya desastre mis mineras...pero bueno es lo que hay, y eso que en general estan ganando bien, pero a la cotizacion se la suda... Las sigo aguantando con paciencia

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (16 Dic 2021)

Caña y pinchotorti a k toda la opera bufa de amenaza pseudocomunixtasatanixtacalixta global 2030 es un - segundo - cebo para bobos & bisihonarios menores de tres tacos.

La Judy...a lo suyo bajo la mesa mientras los clowns en primer plano siguen con su pedorreta infumable.

Liberalismo y descentralización arrrrr kóminnnn. Weah !


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Dic 2021)

Dejo aquí algunas noticias sobre lo caliente que está la situación geopolítica.
Parece que amenazan con desconectar a Rusia del sistema de pagos SWIFT:









Threats to unplug Russia from SWIFT represent national security issue, says ministry


"In other words, this technology has involved certain issues in the questions of war and peace probably for the first time in recent years," Director of the Foreign Ministry’s International Security Department Andrey Krutskikh said




tass.com





Lo que a Rusia le parece calificable como acto de guerra ya que afecta a su seguridad nacional.

Varios bancos centrales al mando de Israel realizan un simulacro de un ciberataque contra el sistema financiero:









EXCLUSIVE IMF, 10 countries simulate cyberattack on global financial system


Israel on Thursday led a 10-country simulation of a major cyberattack on the global financial system in an attempt to increase cooperation that could help to minimise any potential damage to financial markets and banks.




www.reuters.com





China paraliza toda la actividad económica no esencial de la provincia de Zhejiang, una de las zonas más industrializadas de China, con una población equivalente a Alemania. El gobierno chino avisa a través de su prensa que las "medidas sanitarias" que toma van impactar duramente en la cadena de suministro:






China cierra todas las fábricas no esenciales en la provincia de Zhejiang (80 millones de personas) Han detectado dos casos de "virus"


Qué mala suerte tienen los Chinos que siempre descubren coronavirus que les obliga a cerrar aquellos sitios más relevantes para que pueda funcionar la cadena de suministro y la logística mundial. Siempre comentan en su prensa las consecuencias para la cadena de suministro de las "medidas...




www.burbuja.info





Y anuncios de que van a dejar las drogas... el año que viene poco a poco:









Fed will aggressively dial back its bond buying, sees three rate hikes next year


The Federal Reserve provided multiple indications Wednesday that its run of ultra-easy policy since the beginning of the Covid pandemic is coming to a close.




www.cnbc.com





Creo que ya lo he comentado, pero las únicas balas que le quedan a la fed es intentar controlar las expectativas del mercado. La inflación es temporal, los estímulos monetarios también lo son, los intereses a cero también son temporales...

Hinchar todos los activos salvo el oro ha sido la política de los bancos centrales desde 2009 y eso no permite tapering sin que colapsen todas las burbujas que han ido creando con sus intervenciones en el mercado. No se puede hacer tapering a un esquema ponzi que requiere un aumento exponencial de la masa monetaria que entra en el sistema piramidal. Un sistema ponzi sin nuevo dinero que entra, colapsa.


----------



## ElMayoL (16 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí algunas noticias sobre lo caliente que está la situación geopolítica.
> Parece que amenazan con desconectar a Rusia del sistema de pagos SWIFT:
> 
> 
> ...



Tus aportaciones son oro, estimado forero.
Saludos a la buena gente de burbuja!


----------



## risto mejido (16 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí algunas noticias sobre lo caliente que está la situación geopolítica.
> Parece que amenazan con desconectar a Rusia del sistema de pagos SWIFT:
> 
> 
> ...



rusia no se porque no actua,eeuu ahora mismo sin combustibles o crudo vendido por rusia no funcionaria, colapsarian los eeuu, cada vez le compran mas combustible a rusia , los europeos no podemos comprarles gas, pero ellos para el petroleo tienen manga ancha 
¿Por qué EEUU compra cada vez más combustible desde Rusia? 

o con dos cojones que cobre en rublos u oro fisico, eso seria la polla


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí algunas noticias sobre lo caliente que está la situación geopolítica.
> Parece que amenazan con desconectar a Rusia del sistema de pagos SWIFT:
> 
> 
> ...



Que bien separas la paja del grano conflorero, esto es oro, y plata.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> rusia no se porque no actua,eeuu ahora mismo sin combustibles o crudo vendido por rusia no funcionaria, colapsarian los eeuu, cada vez le compran mas combustible a rusia , los europeos no podemos comprarles gas, pero ellos para el petroleo tienen manga ancha
> ¿Por qué EEUU compra cada vez más combustible desde Rusia?
> 
> o con dos cojones que cobre en rublos u oro fisico, eso seria la polla



Me imagino que aun no es el momento, aplicarán la estocada a su debido momento, poco a poco.

La muerte del dólar es inevitable, pero sigue siendo la moneda de reserva, y su muerte será lenta y agónica.


----------



## Daviot (17 Dic 2021)

Aquí siempre preferimos monedas bullion porque las puedes verificar mejor con una balanza de precisión (pero barata) y un calibre o pie de rey. Además está la belleza de la moneda y en ciertos casos su escasez o coleccionabilidad.

Los lingotes que mencionas de 5 o 10 gramos tampoco están mal pero tienen el inconveniente de que normalmente van en blister y eso no te deja pesarlos o medirlos adecuadamente además de que los lingotes no suelen tener una tirada conocida o una fecha impresa de cuando se acuñaron.


----------



## Daviot (17 Dic 2021)

De todas formas negociar con los de la etnia cuando ellos pueden portar armas libremente y tu no, no parece una gran idea. Sólo tienen que meterte un tiro y quitarte tu oro, o sea que yo me andaría con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Dic 2021)

Miles de empleados públicos de EEUU se quedarán sin cobrar: hackeo al software de Kronos.


Es el sistema de software que emplean más de 2.000 instituciones (hospitales, policía, bomberos, ayuntamientos...) para cuadrar horarios, vacaciones, cálculo de horas trabajadas... La única posibilidad por ahora es hacer todo a mano...




www.burbuja.info





Así, están las cosas. Miles de servicios básicos afectados, hospitales, policía, bomberos, instituciones públicas....

Creo haber comentado en este hilo que los ataques de los diferentes planos del conflicto se sincronizarán este invierno. La tensión se nota también en las llamadas entre los diferentes mandatarios. Últimamente, no paran de llamarse unos a otros. 

Antes, las tensiones geopolíticas hacían subir al oro, ahora baja cuando está más caliente la cosa. Aprovechen las rebajas que no creo que les quede mucho para terminar.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

K yo tuve oro y cuando lo vendí los lingotes pequeños me costó más Que las monedas, yo si tuviese que comprar monedas de 20 francos suizos o franceses, soberanos ingleses... 
tuve lingotes de 10 y 20 gramos y uno que me los quería comprar los quería abrir antes, claro si lo abres y luego no lo compras pierde valor , entiendo que los quisiese abrir , de hecho abrió uno y luego no me lo compro , cuidado con los lingotes amigo , yo no compraba ninguno si fuese tú aunque es oro igual


----------



## Daviot (17 Dic 2021)

Sí, el consenso son las monedas sin embargo existen posibilidades de verificar el lingote sin sacarlo del blister mediante una máquina Sigma Metalytics. Son máquinas caras aunque hay algún conforero que la tiene y si en el futuro se abaratan serán mas comunes y por lo tanto más fáciles de verificar los lingotes.

También como excepción hay lingotes de tirada limitada y de colección y otro tipo de lingotes tipo vintage que si son demandados y apreciados.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> criptos prohibidas



El minado está prohibido, no la posesión.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

con el sigma si se pueden comprobar, pero no creo que haya ni 20 maquinas de esas en españa, con eso te digo que limitas mucho la venta.

plata u oro? es dificil y no tienes que hacer caso a nadie de lo que aqui te digamos, tienes que tener tu criterio propio.
la plata esta muy poco valorada para lo importante que es a nivel industrial y contando que cuando se usa a nivel industrial muy poca se recupera, pues no hay mucha.
que monedas de plata? pues depende de tu perfil, de tus conocimientos numismaticos, como los mios son escasos pues cuando compraba me limitaba a comprar plata, me daba igual la forma, compraba monedas de 100 pesetas de franco (paquillos) , los compras a precio muy muy bueno, no pagas iva, son dificilmente falsificables y muy muy conocidas en españa.
pero tambien puedes comprar monedas con premium alto, monedas coleccionables, eso depende de ti y lo que aqui se te diga tienes que tomarlo con pinzas, yo bullion compraba silver eagle que con esas iba a tiro echo y muy facil.

venderlas; la plata es bastante menos liquida que el oro, y las monedas de franco se venden , pero levantas la mano para un soberano de oro y esta vendido, cosa que con monedas de plata es algo mas lento aunque se venden igual, esto es como los colores, a cada uno le gusta uno diferente

yo por el oro me tiraria a monedas pequeñas, porque el desembolso es menor y luego para vender hay mas gente dispuesto a gastarse 310 euros en 20 francos franceses que 1600 en un krugerrand, pero vamos te repito y no me canso que eres tu quien tiene que tener su criterio al respecto.

en aliexpress ves replicas de monedas acojonantes, cuidado, he comprado alguna para ver si eran tan buenas como las de la foto y si lo son, al menos para mi nivel numismatico, al final te das cuenta, pero joder lo bien logradas que estan , yo me iria por lo mas facil de comprar sin temor a falsificaciones, que en tiendas profesionales no te pasaria, y me atrevo a decir que foreros con buenas reputaciones en el foro tambien me fiaria sin problema, alguna moneda que tuve la compre a foreros de este foro y nunca ningun problema.
yo empezaria por monedas faciles y luego lo mismo te gusta y le dedicas tiempo y podras meterte en el mundo numismatico, que es apasionante, yo no tengo paciencia para eso, pero reconozco que me encantaria saber de numismatica.

yo me compre un medidor de espesores por ultrasonidos para comprobar la calidad de mis monedas , las que tuve y compre a foreros, en casa las comprobaba y todas buenas sin problema, un sigma es muy bueno pero sale por 1000 euros , cuando me compre mi medidor de espesores me costo 40 euros y funciona dpm, compre alguna moneda replica de aliexpress que a la vista era muy buena pero con el medidor no habia ninguna duda que no eran de oro ni plata , el medidor es este






viene con instrucciones, pero sin ellas en 10 minutos lo aprendes a usar , lo que midas tiene que ser fuera de blister , te lo recomiendo , en aliexpress lo tienes guardas la imagen y buscas el articulo por imagen


----------



## Jotac (17 Dic 2021)

Efectivamente gracias al compañero risto mejido por la explicación, y si alguno puede recomendar algún otro aparato para la comprobación se lo agradeceré. Para las monedas conocer peso y dimensiones tenemos la práctica totalidad comprobada, después podríamos calcular el despalzamiento si no estamos convencidos, otra alternativa es el sonido de la moneda (pero con esto tenemos que contar con otra de referencia) y por ultimo alguna maquinita que es lo que busco como la que se indica.


----------



## Jotac (17 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí algunas noticias sobre lo caliente que está la situación geopolítica.
> Parece que amenazan con desconectar a Rusia del sistema de pagos SWIFT:
> 
> 
> ...



lo van a mantener así hasta que decidan no hacerlo. Convenientemente calculado explotarán las burbujas, con nocturnidad y estas cosas delos que previamnete se hayan llenado bolsillos y puesto a buen seguro. Yo en el día a día es una auténtica locura la inconsistencia, la gente gana miserias y gasta con un 5% de inflación. Animando a comprar inmuebles y a alquilar, se está gestando otro 2008 2.0, peor lógicamente, pero se está construyendo el relato nuevamente, huyendo de baja rentabilidad e ir a "lo seguro" los inquilinos no podrán pagar, los hipotecados lo mismo, y otra vez pero con la traca final económica. Parece que esto aun le tiene que durar un poco más, un par de años? quien sabe


----------



## Sanchopanzer (17 Dic 2021)

Habláis mucho de autentificar lingotes en blisters con métodos caros y complejos pero yo tengo entendido que el blíster en sí es, digamos, el DNI del lingote. SI el lingote no ha sido abierto (cosa fácil de comprobar porque cuando lo abres aparece la palabra "open" por todos lados en el plástico), su autenticidad se puede comprobar por el numero de serie y resto de marcas que lleva el blíster.

Que supongo que de particular a particular la gente no se fie pero en una tienda no creo que tiren de cutter y se pongan a rajar blisters de Heraeus...


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Habláis mucho de autentificar lingotes en blisters con métodos caros y complejos pero yo tengo entendido que el blíster en sí es, digamos, el DNI del lingote. SI el lingote no ha sido abierto (cosa fácil de comprobar porque cuando lo abres aparece la palabra "open" por todos lados en el plástico), su autenticidad se puede comprobar por el numero de serie y resto de marcas que lleva el blíster.
> 
> Que supongo que de particular a particular la gente no se fie pero en una tienda no creo que tiren de cutter y se pongan a rajar blisters de Heraeus...



Si es un compro oro es lo primero q hacen , abrirlo, el blister no es el dni, eso es el certificado, por eso mi opinión es siempre monedas 
En los compro oro tienen como mucho densimetro y así con blister no se puede saber


----------



## Tichy (17 Dic 2021)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Habláis mucho de autentificar lingotes en blisters con métodos caros y complejos pero yo tengo entendido que el blíster en sí es, digamos, el DNI del lingote. SI el lingote no ha sido abierto (cosa fácil de comprobar porque cuando lo abres aparece la palabra "open" por todos lados en el plástico), su autenticidad se puede comprobar por el numero de serie y resto de marcas que lleva el blíster.
> 
> Que supongo que de particular a particular la gente no se fie pero en una tienda no creo que tiren de cutter y se pongan a rajar blisters de Heraeus...



Hay blisters falsificados que sin "maquinas complejas" dan el pego. No es una historia escuchada por ahí. Hubo un caso en este mismo foro, con varios foreros engañados e incluso denuncias a la policia, que afortunadamente pillaron al elemento.


----------



## Sanchopanzer (17 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> Si es un compro oro es lo primero q hacen , abrirlo, el blister no es el dni, eso es el certificado, por eso mi opinión es siempre monedas
> En los compro oro tienen como mucho densimetro y así con blister no se puede saber



¿Y si acompañas con factura de compra? Vamos, me parece rarisimo que los de Dracma o andorrano, por ejemplo, te vendan blisters y luego te los rajen en la recompra... Seria mucho más barato para los fundidores vender los lingotes sin blister, como hacen con los grandes, y ahorrarse todo el rollo este.


----------



## Sanchopanzer (17 Dic 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hay blisters falsificados que sin "maquinas complejas" dan el pego. No es una historia escuchada por ahí. Hubo un caso en este mismo foro, con varios foreros engañados e incluso denuncias a la policia, que afortunadamente pillaron al elemento.



Falsificar se falsifica todo, pero dudo mucho que en una tienda rompan un precinto para comprobar el oro. Vamos, que voy a preguntar a ver a alguna tienda porque el tema ya me tiene intrigado.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Falsificar se falsifica todo, pero dudo mucho que en una tienda rompan un precinto para comprobar el oro. Vamos, que voy a preguntar a ver a alguna tienda porque el tema ya me tiene intrigado.



si no te lo abren en alguna tienda indicanoslo por favor , en dracma o andorrano lo mismo tienen una sigma y entonces no te lo abren, pero sino la tienen la abren si o si , estate seguro, es mas facil comprbar la autenticidad del oro como metal, que no un certificado


----------



## mk73 (17 Dic 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Por primera vez veo el paladio mas barato que el oro.



Quién lo iba a decir que el paladio se fuese en picado abajo.


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí algunas noticias sobre lo caliente que está la situación geopolítica.
> Parece que amenazan con desconectar a Rusia del sistema de pagos SWIFT:
> 
> 
> ...



Anteayer ya deslizaban ésto









Rusia y China acuerdan crear estructura económica en relación modelo


Vladimir Putin y Xi Jinping realizaron su cumbre en la cual establecieron sus lineamientos ante Occidente y el sistema bilateral comercial.




www.milenio.com





( De cualkier modo, estando TODOS en el ajo, como continuamente se ve k están ...como para seguir `pistas "oficiales"...)


----------



## Daviot (17 Dic 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> Hay blisters falsificados que sin "maquinas complejas" dan el pego. No es una historia escuchada por ahí. Hubo un caso en este mismo foro, con varios foreros engañados e incluso denuncias a la policia, que afortunadamente pillaron al elemento.



Somos todo oídos para conocer todos los detalles. Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Daviot (17 Dic 2021)

mk73 dijo:


> Quién lo iba a decir que el paladio se fuese en picado abajo.



Y aún así poco me parece.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

Veo que no soy el único que tiene el medidor de ultrasonidos, en thegoldhouse también lo tienen , para mí es infalible , y esa tienda es muy buena


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

Si os fijáis en esta tienda tienen una foto donde se muestra el envase de un blister sin nada dentro , evidentemente para comprobar si lo que hay dentro es oro puro, es lo más sensato, yo como potencial cliente quiero que la tienda que vende y compra compruebe todo al más mínimo detalle y veo con satisfacción que en esta tienda comprueban todo fantásticamente, como en ciode o degusta o similar tiendas serias 






Ese amarillo es el medidor, no tiene mucho que envidiar a un sigma , lo único que no atraviesa cápsulas o envoltorios, es fantástico, en aliexpress lo podéis encontrar , cuando tuve metal tenía dudas de algunas monedas, solo por el dolor de cabeza que me quito cuando comprobé todo me mereció la pena


----------



## Tichy (17 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Somos todo oídos para conocer todos los detalles. Gracias de antebrazo.



La verdad es que fue hace bastantes años y no recuerdo todos los detalles, pero apareció un forero que hizo algunas ventas de monedas (plata) a buen precio y luego tras conseguir referencias ofreció también lingotes pequeños de oro (creo recordar Heraeus) de 5 o 10g. Por las fotos parecían buenos, con su blister y tal (yo no fui de los que compraron, así que no los vi en directo). El caso es que algún forero llegó a comprarle y eran falsificaciones chinas. El tipo había vendido por otros canales (ebay, milanuncios,...) y desapareció. Sé que hubo denuncias y otro forero (que parecía policía o relacionado) acabó poniendo información y algún enlace sobre la detención del estafador.

Por supuesto que se falsifica todo, pero en el caso de una moneda, es más fácil detectarlo con métodos simples (medidas y balanza, incluyendo densidad si hay dudas). Por ello mi consejo siempre es huir de los lingotes, pues aunque no tengas problemas si compras en sitios fiables, lo seguro es que la reventa será complicada. Al no haber ventaja en el precio, mejor una moneda, que además es más bonita, aunque esto ya es cuestión de gusto.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

Tichy dijo:


> La verdad es que fue hace bastantes años y no recuerdo todos los detalles, pero apareció un forero que hizo algunas ventas de monedas (plata) a buen precio y luego tras conseguir referencias ofreció también lingotes pequeños de oro (creo recordar Heraeus) de 5 o 10g. Por las fotos parecían buenos, con su blister y tal (yo no fui de los que compraron, así que no los vi en directo). El caso es que algún forero llegó a comprarle y eran falsificaciones chinas. El tipo había vendido por otros canales (ebay, milanuncios,...) y desapareció. Sé que hubo denuncias y otro forero (que parecía policía o relacionado) acabó poniendo información y algún enlace sobre la detención del estafador.
> 
> Por supuesto que se falsifica todo, pero en el caso de una moneda, es más fácil detectarlo con métodos simples (medidas y balanza, incluyendo densidad si hay dudas). Por ello mi consejo siempre es huir de los lingotes, pues aunque no tengas problemas si compras en sitios fiables, lo seguro es que la reventa será complicada. Al no haber ventaja en el precio, mejor una moneda, que además es más bonita, aunque esto ya es cuestión de gusto.




El vendedor un sinverguenza, el denunciante, uno de ellos es amigo personal mío y cuando estaban en el juzgado en el juicio, el estafador antes de entrar posteaba en el foro como si no pasase nada, jajaja que cara dura el tío, mi amigo flipaba, cuando fue a poner la denuncia me contó que el funcionario que se la tomo más o menos sabía la historia porque leía el foro

Esa historia fue mítica , de las más grandes del foro


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Y aún así poco me parece.



La subida la atribulen a que dejó de poder comprarse en el comex, se que se dejó de poder comprar allí; pero pensáis que la vida sería realmente por eso? Es que pienso que si la plata sale llegaría también muy alto


----------



## juli (17 Dic 2021)

The euro’s death wish - Research - Goldmoney
 

Last week’s Goldmoney article explained the Fed’s increasing commitment to dollar hyperinflation. This week’s article examines the additional issues facing the euro and the Eurozone.More nakedly than is evidenced by other major central banks, the ECB through its system of satellite national...




www.goldmoney.com





"... El dilema del BCE sobre elegir financiación inflacionaria o salvar la moneda está a punto de empeorar considerablemente. Y para una probable confirmación del creciente temor por la situación en Frankfurt, no busque más que la renuncia del presidente del Bundesbank, que ha pedido al presidente federal que lo despida anticipadamente por motivos personales. Todo fue muy educado, pero es poco probable que un hombre de altos vuelos y dinero sólido como Jens Weidmann solo quiera pasar más tiempo con su familia. Que ya no puede actuar como una restricción al inflacionismo del BCE es claro,

Esperemos que Weidmann esté disponible para recoger los pedazos y reintroducir una marca con respaldo de oro."


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> El vendedor un sinverguenza, el denunciante, uno de ellos es amigo personal mío y cuando estaban en el juzgado en el juicio, el estafador antes de entrar posteaba en el foro como si no pasase nada, jajaja que cara dura el tío, mi amigo flipaba, cuando fue a poner la denuncia me contó que el funcionario que se la tomo más o menos sabía la historia porque leía el foro
> 
> Esa historia fue mítica , de las más grandes del foro



Que le paso al final lo sabes =?

Hace unos meses timaron por ebay a uno que conozco y cuando vi el resultado del juicio flipe, en realidad la condena casi inesistente, le dijeron que tenia que devolver el dinero al timado y que tenia que pagar las costas del juicio que me parecian pequeñas cuando lei de cuanto se trataba ahora ni me acuerdo pero me resultaron muy pequeñas.

Este que habia denunciado preguntandome que cuando le pagarian su dinero, digo joder pues ahora dira que es insolvente y igual no te paga en la vida.


----------



## OBDC (17 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que le paso al final lo sabes =?
> 
> Hace unos meses timaron por ebay a uno que conozco y cuando vi el resultado del juicio flipe, en realidad la condena casi inesistente, le dijeron que tenia que devolver el dinero al timado y que tenia que pagar las costas del juicio que me parecian pequeñas cuando lei de cuanto se trataba ahora ni me acuerdo pero me resultaron muy pequeñas.
> 
> Este que habia denunciado preguntandome que cuando le pagarian su dinero, digo joder pues ahora dira que es insolvente y igual no te paga en la vida.



Que porquería compró tu amigo en eBay?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Que porquería compró tu amigo en eBay?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



En realidad no era oro, fueron unas monedas de plata romanas que no le llegaron, el tio mando otra cosa, por lo visto lo habia hecho con bastantes, pero yo pensaba que los juicios de esas cosas eran mas serios, la condena era nada, pagar lo que le habia tangado al otro y unos costes de juicio muy bajos no recuerdo si por debajo de los 200 euros.

De todas maneras por esas plataformas es normal ese tipo de timos, yo estuve viendo a bastantes que vendian a precio de spot tanto onzas en varios formatos de oro como de plata y se veia solo con la foto que eran una basura, eran monedas de esas chinas de aliexpres, llevaba ya varias vendidas a uno le hice las cuentas y iba por mas de 10000 euros y lo gracioso es que muchos votos eran de extranjeros votando positivo.

Habia un tio que se dedicaba mucho a eso por ebay y se ponia en las fotos unos guantes blancos para coger las monedas en las fotos, unos guantes que ademas se veia que habia comprado en el chino de abajo de su casa, en fin..


----------



## mike69 (17 Dic 2021)

Hola. Dadme opinión de esta moneda. 








Lingote solidario Isla de La Palma de Plata, 1oz (2021)


Precioso lingote de plata Isla de La Palma, un producto solidario cuya recaudación irá destinada a ayudar a los afectados por el volcán. ¡Consigue la tuya!




www.invermoneda.com


----------



## Gusman (17 Dic 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> Hola. Dadme opinión de esta moneda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fea es un rato. Tirada?


----------



## mike69 (17 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Fea es un rato. Tirada?



Ni idea

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kragh (17 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Fea es un rato. Tirada?



Nº de monedas acuñadas 10.000


----------



## risto mejido (17 Dic 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que le paso al final lo sabes =?
> 
> Hace unos meses timaron por ebay a uno que conozco y cuando vi el resultado del juicio flipe, en realidad la condena casi inesistente, le dijeron que tenia que devolver el dinero al timado y que tenia que pagar las costas del juicio que me parecian pequeñas cuando lei de cuanto se trataba ahora ni me acuerdo pero me resultaron muy pequeñas.
> 
> Este que habia denunciado preguntandome que cuando le pagarian su dinero, digo joder pues ahora dira que es insolvente y igual no te paga en la vida.



Si quiere que lo cuente el , yo no puedo ir contando tanto, se que llegaron a acuerdo, se bajo los pantalones el vendedor pero luego en el foro seguía yendo igual , me dijo que de haber sabido su actuación posterior hubiese ido hasta el final , pero lo dejo estar una vez recupero todo


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> La subida la atribulen a que dejó de poder comprarse en el comex, se que se dejó de poder comprar allí; pero pensáis que la vida sería realmente por eso? Es que pienso que si la plata sale llegaría también muy alto



Así es, y llegaría muy pero que muy alto, si, así es.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Dic 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Y aún así poco me parece.



Si, aun le queda bajada.


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (18 Dic 2021)

me recomendais algun medidor de espesor por ultrasonidos?


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Dic 2021)

Aquí el estado de las reservas de gas de Austria pero no creo que sea diferente en otros países de Europa. La línea azul corresponde a 2021 y llega hasta finales de septiembre que es cuando empezaron los problemas con el suministro ruso por lo que no creo que hayan aumentado desde entonces:




Si se produce un bajón similar al de otros años y no se arregla el problema de suministro de gas ruso, no hay gas suficiente para todo el invierno.

Salvo que se restrinja la actividad económica a lo esencial:






*Tema mítico* : - ¿Cerrojazo en ciernes? "Pedro Sánchez convoca la próxima semana la Conferencia de Presidentes ante el avance de la sexta ola de Covid-19"


Pedro Sánchez convoca la próxima semana la Conferencia de Presidentes ante el avance de la sexta ola de Covid-19 MANUEL MARRACO / OLGA R. SANMARTÍN Madrid Actualizado Sábado, 18 diciembre 2021 - 13:52 Reunirá a los líderes autonómicos para "reforzar la cogobernanza y la cooperación...




www.burbuja.info





En otros países ya han cerrado la actividad económica a lo esencial:









Netherlands to enter 4-week lockdown from Sunday: Sources


The Netherlands will enter a strict lockdown starting at 5 a.m. on Sunday, sources told NOS, RTL Nieuws and ANP. The lockdown will be announced during a press conference on Saturday night, and it will last at least until January 14. There will not likely be a curfew, like at the beginning of...




nltimes.nl





Viene la segunda ola en la lucha contra el "virus", hagan despensa que el oro no se come...


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2021)

Asher Cohn
@cohn_asher

Respondiendo a
@ Dioclet54046121
¿Hablaste también con *CFTC Rostin Behnam* la semana pasada y te dijo cuál era el plan de los bancos de lingotes para la semana? Solo los COMEX CROOKS saben en qué dirección va el metal con los futuros contratos que mueven. Nada más influye en el precio. Ya no es 1980






El joven pretendiente
@ Dioclet54046121
·
10h

Respondiendo a
@cohn_asher
*Las reglas de liquidez de NSFR están implementadas por completo a nivel mundial por primera vez el 1 de enero*, lo que representa un gran cambio.

_____________________________________________________________________

( Patrón "garbanzos"/"traje elegante"*** , mis kojonex 33 : O Enésimo puenteo - k no es lo k el twiteador postea , tras hablar con el jefazo de la SEC - o CRACK A BOOM. Recordemos k lo último k se comentó en verano acerca de la bula de la LBMA fue k el regulador esperaba , *para estudiarlas*, PROPUESTAS PARA OBTENERLA ...NO K SE LES CONCEDERÍA - akí mismo se interpetó dando por sentado k serían autorizadas - ).



** *_Estos paralelismos sólo aportan confusión, pues no tienen sentido en un mundo ultrapetáo de deuda , derivados, etc en el k el Gold está desnaturalizado y puenteado. Un reset dorado no tendría nada k ver con esos patrones de ekilibrio, pues expresarían el valor del metal en un contexto de vasos comunicantes arcaico en el k el Gold nunca habría dejado de estar integrado. Kienes lo esgrimen, normalmente lo hacen con afán pedagógico y como si hablasen con niños de teta , para expresar la sobriedad del metal en un sistema k aceptase su ADN, pero en ese intento de argumentar autoridá para el Gold - estas exposiciones suelen salir a colación para diferenciar al metal del activo especulativo de turno - , obvian k todos esos chanchullos de Walestrí y el Shadow banking ni existían hace siglos ni estarían contemplados ni filtrados por un Gold activo . ( Y, sí, imo...lo más práctico ,dado el desvarío de dígitos, sería un FreeGold k liberase el Oro de cualkier corsé - FOFOA nunca defendió un Patrón para el Oro, TODO LO CONTRARIO - ...y k kienes lo kieran, se líen a oxtiax por él y Santas Pascuas ).

Obviamente, el tsunami de deuda sería tal - habrá k inventar pronto algún palabro ad hoc , pues "exponencial" se keda corto - k esos ejemplos ni se acercarían - por abajo, por supuestón - al nivel de calderilla ._

_En fin...como siempre, lo jodido, son los timings ( aunke puestos a ser prácticos y objetivos, ni el gigapufo global. ni la salú - física Y MENTAL - dan para mucho retraso ya sin k la vida cotidiana sea un paseo eskivando vecinos k se esparran desde el kinto , una Turkía monetaria nueva por semana ...o el gas de freír un filete al precio de una vaca entera...éso YA ESTÁ OCURRIENDO )._


___________________________________________________________________________






- "Usando el pivote del gas natural, EUR, JPY y GBP deberían estar tirando de una lira turca frente al USD. Sin embargo, no creo que el gas natural sea lo suficientemente fungible como para que esto suceda rápidamente. Gráfico a través de
@HiddenForcesPod "

- " 2- Permítame decir esto en un lenguaje sencillo: el gas natural es gas natural. Es (esencialmente) lo mismo en todas partes. Entonces, si el mismo gas que cuesta $ 5 en los EE. UU. Cuesta $ 24-28 en la UE, Japón y el Reino Unido, entonces esas monedas están colapsando efectivamente frente al USD en términos de gas."

--------------------



" Muchos se perdieron los 2 anuncios macro más importantes de la semana (¿mes?): 1. El ministro de petróleo saudí dijo que la producción mundial de petróleo caería un 30% para 2030 sin una inversión significativa. 2. Dos de las ciudades más grandes de China y centros globales de mfg que piden a los ciudadanos que reduzcan el uso de agua. #Estaflación "






______________________________________________________________________________
Resumiendo ( y fuera de conspiranoias pikoleras y madmaxistas , de las k habría tantísimo k hablar, pero k ciertas o no, serían , imo, el dedo k apunta a la luna de los chanchullos k guían el mundo ) : La casaputax global necesita materias primas para expresar algún valor ( no es k se esté acabando el agua o el cobre...es k se necesitan argumentos sólidos, palpables...para k la bacanal de numeritos/deuda tenga el menor sentido. El fiat YA HOY no expresa una puta mierda...y no es palabrería de pitonisa , es UN HECHO y lo k está ocurriendo ahora mismo a nuestros ojos ).

Finalmente y para kien no esté familiarizado con ellos ( aunke el hilo directo con el Chairman de la SEC ya puede decir algo - por cierto, erudito bitcoñero a ultranza - ) ...invito a pipear la entidá de los seguidores/seguidos de los twiteros aportados - fundamental en twiter -. Tóa la fucking cremita del dinero duro y el macro global.


----------



## nedantes (19 Dic 2021)

Para echarle un vistazo:
Largos Metal


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> Para echarle un vistazo:
> Largos Metal



Siempre mola leerle, faltaría piú...pero pelín epidérmico y cortoplacista Unai,imo.

K una RBU vía CBDC suponga mayor dependencia del estado es una conclusión bien precipitada. No, si para empezar, aceptas el fiat - digital - como la puta mierda k es.

Con una aplicación aseadita, puede , de hecho, ser un canto al NO-Estado y a la meritocracia en néctar ( cuando kieras alejarte de ese patrón de supervivencia ). Si pasa por un escenario de separación de cualidades monetarias análoga a la separación de poderes del ideal memocrático, ni tan mal. La clase obrera está amortizaíta el el tecnofuturo ...y si se garantiza su supervivencia, pues todo OK, José Luis. Podría ser a priori el germen de un modelo de existencia solidaria y antimaterialista ( Lo jodío de toda esta casaputax global no es ser humilde o paladear una vida sencilla - la mayoría de la gente feliz k conozco da , convencida, ese perfil - , sino serlo en una piscina de tiburones timadores...éso es lo no encaja en modo alguno ).

Caña y pinchotorti a k es éso ( menos tutela ) lo k hay bajo la mesa del hipercontrol xatatatánico mainstream entre la magufodisidencia global.

De un año akí me han salido tantos pepitos, memos , marujas y manolos de pro de todo pelo ( con el único denominador común de no haber hecho en su puta vida una o con un canuto ) con su lupa revelaóra & sagaz sobre el NWO y la Agenda 2030 de las élites axixinas de la muélte ...k akello de Rockefeller y su ancesorista himbersor me lo van a tener k arrancar del cerebro a martillo y cincel , mirusté.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Dic 2021)

juli dijo:


> Un pelín epidérmico y cortoplacista Unai,imo.
> 
> K una RBU vía CBDC suponga mayor dependencia del estado es una conclusión bien precipitada. No, si para empezar, aceptas el fiat - digital - como la puta mierda k es.
> 
> ...



Dios mío, no puede ser, no puede ser ¿Esseri, eres tu? Pero ¿Dónde te habías metido, hombre de Diox? Regresas a casa por navidad, como buen hijo pródigo. Jamás pensé que diría esto, pero te he echado mucho de menos. 
De repente me veo otra vez luchando con tú jerga para tratar de extraer el jugo que encierran tus mensajes. Que alegría más grande, Joder, ¡¡¡Bienvenido!!!


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que alegría más grande, Joder, ¡¡¡Bienvenido!!!



Vien ayado.

Sí, pero joder sin coma enmedio...alegría más jrande cuanto más viejuno. Yo ando ya en el puntito de buscar la cámara del móvil a cada erección, en vez del condón. Sé la bí.

Pero kagontó, por kuotearme pronto ya m´has jodío el edit diplomático al post de Gaztelumendi y adiós ekilibrio cósmico de debate abierto y sanote y tal. Yo k venía reencarnáo de harekrishna ...y otra vez la puta oveja negra.

Puta bida Téte


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (19 Dic 2021)

¿Pero como no darse cuenta de que eras tu si tienes el verbo más peculiar de todo burbuja? En fin, esto ha estado bastante mortecino…Me alegra tu regreso, siempre es un placer leer tus aportaciones.


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Pero como no darse cuenta de que eras tu si tienes el verbo más peculiar de todo burbuja? En fin, esto ha estado bastante mortecino…Me alegra tu regreso, siempre es un placer leer tus aportaciones.



...mmmm... ahora es cuando me sueltas k si me acuerdo de los 300 pavillos akéllos k te debía, cherto ?

Va, un saludo.


----------



## FranMen (19 Dic 2021)

Para los expertos, a mí se me escapan muchas cosas:





Gold Technicals: Yet Another Battle At $1800 | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## berber (19 Dic 2021)

Dónde comprais oro y plata? En revolut te dan la opción a un 0,5% de comisión en compra y venta. 

Esta bien o es un robo?


----------



## Muttley (19 Dic 2021)

Muy buenas, 
Hoy en Dragón Oro Plata….hablamos de inflación.
Qué es? Cómo se produce y cómo combatirla.
Una de las formas: oro y plata


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2021)

China and Russia to establish independent financial systems: Russian media - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






FUENTE /  ECONOMÍA
China y Rusia establecerán sistemas financieros independientes: medios rusos
Por Global TimesPublicado: dic 17, 2021 12:47 a. M.






Foto: IC
Rusia y China acordaron desarrollar estructuras financieras compartidas para profundizar los lazos económicos de una manera que no se vea afectada por la presión de terceros países luego de las conversaciones entre los principales líderes, informó el miércoles el medio de comunicación ruso RT.

La medida ayudará a ambos países a disuadir la amenaza de la jurisdicción de brazo largo del gobierno de Estados Unidos basada en la red internacional de pagos denominada en dólares estadounidenses, dijeron los expertos.

Durante las conversaciones del miércoles, los principales líderes de los dos países pidieron aumentar la participación de las monedas nacionales en los acuerdos mutuos y ampliar la cooperación para proporcionar a los inversores rusos y chinos acceso a los mercados de valores, dijo Yuri Ushakov, asesor de política exterior de Putin, según RT. .

Ushakov dijo que "se prestó especial atención a la necesidad de intensificar los esfuerzos para formar una infraestructura financiera independiente para dar servicio a las operaciones comerciales entre Rusia y China".

"Nos referimos a crear una infraestructura que no pueda ser influenciada por terceros países", agregó Ushakov.

La medida parece ser la respuesta de Rusia a una serie de amenazas que Estados Unidos podría impulsar para desconectar a Rusia del sistema financiero SWIFT con sede en Bruselas como una forma de sanciones, Li Xin, Director del Centro de Estudios de Rusia y Asia Central en los Institutos de Shanghai. para Estudios Internacionales, dijo el jueves al Global Times.

Li explicó que actualmente, la mayoría de las transacciones bilaterales entre China y Rusia todavía están denominadas en dólares estadounidenses y se negocian a través del sistema SWIFT, lo que significa que Estados Unidos puede bloquear cualquier transacción entre China y Rusia o bloquear por completo a los dos países del sistema de acuerdos comerciales internacionales.

"Es por eso que China y Rusia necesitan establecer sus propios sistemas de transmisión de información financiera para protegerse de la contención de Estados Unidos", dijo Li.

Tanto China como Rusia han estado impulsando sus programas de asentamientos independientes.

China lanzó el Sistema de Pago Interbancario Transfronterizo (CIPS) en 2015, un sistema de compensación independiente con el yuan, la moneda de China, como moneda de cotización. De manera similar, Rusia ha estado desarrollando su propio sistema de mensajería financiera para la transferencia de mensajes financieros (PESA).

Con ambos sistemas ya en posición, es fácil construir un sistema financiero ruso-chino independiente al vincular los dos, dijo Li, y agregó que para el siguiente paso, los dos países pueden necesitar trabajar en qué moneda se utilizará como moneda de cotización.

Li predijo que una vez que se lance dicho sistema, también se volverá popular entre las empresas europeas que desean comerciar con Rusia pero están desencantadas con Estados Unidos.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Dic 2021)

juli dijo:


> China and Russia to establish independent financial systems: Russian media - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será esta noticia lo que ha provocado la crisis de Ucrania o será al contrario...? Quién sabe....


----------



## Muttley (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## FranMen (20 Dic 2021)

__





Turkish Lira Explodes Higher After Erdogan Comments | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Muttley (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## ElMayoL (21 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 877641



Y ojo, que el SP va dopado y el oro con 200kg de peso en la chepa.


----------



## risto mejido (21 Dic 2021)

buena inversion , bateria de cocina de plata cocina, mejor conductividad calorica.








Solid Silver Cookware — Duparquet Copper Cookware


The ultimate cookware…? Quite likely. I have been in pursuit of the ultimate piece of cookware for years. With this iteration - I very well may have found it. Silver has the highest heat conductivity of ANY element. It’s even better than copper in this important attribute. What about Gold? No




duparquet.com


----------



## csan (21 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> buena inversion , bateria de cocina de plata cocina, mejor conductividad calorica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quien se anime a renovar la casa en estas navidades, añada también un inodoro como el de la foto, era de 18 quilates...hasta que lo robaron, ahora quien sabe si son fundas dentales


----------



## juli (21 Dic 2021)

Animando - al bimetalixmo - k es gerundio :

" *Hoy Shanghai Gold Exchange: para renunciar a la tarifa de envío de plata de 2022, etc. para fomentar el comercio físico de plata*  "


----------



## IvanRios (22 Dic 2021)

Particulares rusos comprando cada vez más oro, gobierno ruso igualmente cargando metal; los ciudadanos chinos comprando oro entre otras razones por el riesgo de colapso del sistema, gobierno chino cargando oro sin parar...El sistema financiero cada vez más insostenible, la mafia psicopática-plandemica en proceso de demolición del sistema antes de que el colapso se produzca por sí mismo...Quien no vea claro que los metales son la protección y 'el camino', estará tan ciego como los que no ven la dictadura atroz y creen que los gobiernos les están salvando. 



*Los ciudadanos rusos han comprado una cifra récord de oro desde el año 2014*


*En los últimos nueve meses, los ciudadanos rusos han comprado más de cuatro toneladas de oro, entre monedas y lingotes. Una tendencia que se lleva registrando desde el año 2014, en que los inversores minoristas del país se han mostrado especialmente activos en la adquisición de metales preciosos.*


----------



## juli (22 Dic 2021)

Black Rock, preocupado por cómo los niños se envían tazos digitales en clase desde el móvil y tal...ké tierno! 

Lo weno, k pueden estar metiendo los metales de puntillas . Recordemos la posibilidá de k el sitio del Gold no sea de BTC , sino el de Tether/Dólar/Stable coins...o sea, el de la reserva de valor global. El ekilibrio del Gold debería imponerse, en último término, como agua en fuga k toma cuerpo y balance respecto a cualkier superficie, por irregular k ésta fuese.





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com




*Las viejas lecciones de la nueva crisis existencial del oro*


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Dic 2021)

Voy a ensuciar un poco el hilo con una preguntilla sobre el cobre. Cómo veis el comprar lingotes de Cobre? No como alternativa a la plata/oro sino como complemento para aguantar el gran reset sin tener que monetizar la nueva moneda con mis posesiones.


----------



## Gusman (23 Dic 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Voy a ensuciar un poco el hilo con una preguntilla sobre el cobre. Cómo veis el comprar lingotes de Cobre? No como alternativa a la plata/oro sino como complemento para aguantar el gran reset sin tener que monetizar la nueva moneda con mis posesiones.



Si lo compras a spot, todavia. Peronpiensa que debes venderlos en un futuro y a dia de hoy nadie compra lingotes dd cobre.
Yo los tengo de plomo, que al paso que vamos van a ser mejor para el gran reset. Si alguien tiene a spot se los compro.


----------



## juli (23 Dic 2021)

Interesante e imprescindible para kien carezca de una panorámica elemental del escenario inminente. Emitido por bullion star , metaleros de pro -aunke ayákadakualo, porsupuestón -.

Respecto a poseedores de físico...parece k las CBDC tendrán dos tipos de dinerito, uno de acceso mediante identificación integral y otro mediante claves privadas. Iwalmente, uno para particulares y otro para pagos interbancarios ( dualidades k tal vez puedan coincidir, incluyendo en los "pagos interbancarios" a usuarios premium - k los central banksters autorizarán a criterio de lo k les cuelga de enmedio - : Tal vez ahí esté la línea entre fiat infinito plebeyo y una reserva de valor para ahorradores ?

Cojonudo también el hilo de twiter posterior ( desde una óptica de soberanía económica...para kien prefiera no perderse en insensatos manolismos BTC-Gold ).


----------



## sdPrincBurb (23 Dic 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Voy a ensuciar un poco el hilo con una preguntilla sobre el cobre. Cómo veis el comprar lingotes de Cobre? No como alternativa a la plata/oro sino como complemento para aguantar el gran reset sin tener que monetizar la nueva moneda con mis posesiones.



Yo tengo.


----------



## risto mejido (23 Dic 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Voy a ensuciar un poco el hilo con una preguntilla sobre el cobre. Cómo veis el comprar lingotes de Cobre? No como alternativa a la plata/oro sino como complemento para aguantar el gran reset sin tener que monetizar la nueva moneda con mis posesiones.



Al comprar lingotes pagas mucho sobrespot , la manera de comprar cobre más cercano al spot es comprar cobre desnudo de 50 mm , sale a 7? Euros el kilo , mírate en este enlace COBRE DESNUDO 50MM (KG) - EUROCABOS. , esto me lo comento un forero apilador hace años , es lo que se usa para la toma a tierra de los pararrayos


----------



## FranMen (23 Dic 2021)

Muy buenas queridos metaneros  ,si los buques deciden cambiar de rumbo y venir a Europa, ya saben porque es ($$$) y lo que implica (impresora, inflación)








La crisis del gas: Europa recurre a la flota de buques de EEUU tras el cerrojazo de Putin


La exportación de gas natural desde Estados Unidos se ha disparado en las últimas semanas y alcanzó flujos récord el pasado domingo, con destino a China y al Viejo Continente




www.elconfidencial.com




Salud y onzas y feliz Navidad por si mañana no están


----------



## Pintxen (23 Dic 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Voy a ensuciar un poco el hilo con una preguntilla sobre el cobre. Cómo veis el comprar lingotes de Cobre? No como alternativa a la plata/oro sino como complemento para aguantar el gran reset sin tener que monetizar la nueva moneda con mis posesiones.



El cobre no tendrías ningún problema en venderlo en un futuro, sean lingotes o sean trozos de fontanería. El tema está como han comentado por aquí en no pagar mucho sobre spot y tener suerte que cuando lo quieras vender tenga un precio más alto. Otro factor a tener en cuenta es que ocupa mucho espacio comparándolo con la plata o el oro.


----------



## kikepm (24 Dic 2021)

La gráfica del oro lo dice todo, tampoco hay que ser un lumbreras para saber que va a suceder en los próximos años.

La actual resistencia finalmente será penetrada salvajemente, y esa violación anal al fiat va a suponer su destrucción, en un ecosistema de expansión ilimitada, monetización, financiación en déficit y rescates soberanos. Algo que otras veces ha sucedido con el desenlace de siempre.

Aún así, hay presidentes y directivos de bancos centrales, analistas, apesebrados y bloggers afines, y subnormales iletrados de todos los colores que hablan de inflación transitoria, lateralidad del oro y tonterías similares.

No os dejeis engañar, esto tiene los día contados, y lo vamos a ver en nuestras vidas.


----------



## IvanRios (24 Dic 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> La gráfica del oro lo dice todo, tampoco hay que ser un lumbreras para saber que va a suceder en los próximos años.
> 
> La actual resistencia finalmente será penetrada salvajemente, y esa violación anal al fiat va a suponer su destrucción, en un ecosistema de expansión ilimitada, monetización, financiación en déficit y rescates soberanos. Algo que otras veces ha sucedido con el desenlace de siempre.
> 
> ...



Los mercenarios que hablan de la "transitoriedad de la inflación" saben perfectamente que la inflación es ya algo estructural; y lo saben, entre otras cosas, porque es una inflación que forma parte de su plan. Otra cosa son los borregos que compran su discurso, que son los mismos imbéciles que creen que las medidas restrictivas (la dictadura) obedecen al deseo de proteger a la población.

Por supuesto, el sistema es inviable y se va a desmoronar. Caerán pues todas caretas, los telones y los disfraces, y los metales ocuparán su lugar.


----------



## Pintxen (24 Dic 2021)

Ten cuidado que esto engancha! Te recomiendo que hechos un vistazo a la web de Coininvest. La búfalo la tienes más barata que el lince que te has pillado, es espectacular:








1 oz American Buffalo de Oro (2021) | coininvest


1 oz de Moneda de Oro de Búfalo Americano 2021 El Búfalo de Oro fue la primera moneda de la Fábrica de la Moneda de EE.UU. que contiene 1 onza de oro fino 9999. La Fábrica de la Moneda de EE.UU. no...




www.coininvest.com




Un consejo, no te rayes si piensas que podías haber comprado otra onza de oro por un precio menor, cuando pasen los años esa diferencia no será nada en comparación con el valor que tendrá entonces.


----------



## Muttley (24 Dic 2021)

Feliz navidad a todos los lectores y participantes del hilo ORO Y PLATA
Cuidaos y disfrutad de cada momento con vuestros seres queridos


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2021)

Pintxen dijo:


> Ten cuidado que esto engancha! Te recomiendo que hechos un vistazo a la web de Coininvest. La búfalo la tienes más barata que el lince que te has pillado, es espectacular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si en vez de subir, se deprecia le pagarás tu las pérdidas a los foreros que sigan tu consejo (desinteresado)?


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> La gráfica del oro lo dice todo, tampoco hay que ser un lumbreras para saber que va a suceder en los próximos años.
> 
> La actual resistencia finalmente será penetrada salvajemente, y esa violación anal al fiat va a suponer su destrucción, en un ecosistema de expansión ilimitada, monetización, financiación en déficit y rescates soberanos. Algo que otras veces ha sucedido con el desenlace de siempre.
> 
> ...



FOFOA : "La revalorización del Gold se da sólo una vez en la vida.
Pero una vez, será suficiente".

Por cierto, también decía k no provendría de un rallie alcista como esperan los GoldBugs ( k él llamaba "socialistas de dinero duro" ) ...y k llegaría precedida de un stand by y paralización de la cotización/mercáo. ( De hecho, los analistos k se manejan en esos gráficos dan unos precios ridículos, dadas tanto la manipulación actual como la desconocida cantidá de circulante fiat/deuda en cualkiera de sus formas condicionando esas tendencias gráficas... y por tanto, cualkier previsión consecuente ). Pero wé, más allá del precio, si se integra O VINCULA de algún modo - incluso externo y libre - en el sistema financiero , esos gráficos serían pues, tan erróneos - a la baja - como el "patrón Garbanzos" ...pero a lo bestia.

( Como salvedad, los planteamiemtos iniciales de sus mensajes fueron previos al tsunami cripto...o sea, k tocaría dejar ciertos matices colgando ) .

No descarto, para nada, k el posible vínculo al metal, sean unas cryptos k, con un fiat desguazado, necesiten , cual werfanitas en pánico, un valor intrínseco al k anudarse...pues su destello actual lo es en función de un fiat efectista y aún hábil , pero agonizante ( De hecho, creo k el puenteo garantizado al sistema financiero futuro, sea cual sea, pueda ser ése : FÍSICO-BTC ).


----------



## Muttley (24 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Si en vez de subir, se deprecia le pagarás tu las pérdidas a los foreros que sigan tu consejo (desinteresado)?



Creo que el amigo @Pintxen NO es profesional y NO cobra por asesoramiento financiero.
Si no se paga no se tiene derecho a reclamación, y muchas veces incluso pagando…pues a reclamar al maestro armero.

Y si entramos en el tema:
Según esto, en los últimos 15 años, comprando oro: se ha ganado 11 años, se han empatado tres y se ha perdido uno. Y el que se ha perdido fue hace 8 años. 
Parece un buen track record y una inversión bastante confiable. 




Se que lo intenta. Pero molestar….molesta poco.
Feliz navidad.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que el amigo @Pintxen NO es profesional y NO cobra por asesoramiento financiero.
> Si no se paga no se tiene derecho a reclamación, y muchas veces incluso pagando…pues a reclamar al maestro armero.
> 
> Y si entramos en el tema:
> ...



Supongo que te diriges a ese que se pregunta a sí mismo y no es capaz de entender su propia respuesta.

Os recomiendo el ignore (for free)
Estos personajes que se dedican a meter mierda no merecen otra cosa. Lo único que consiguen es que cada vez menos gente participe. 
El puto ignore es su lugar. No merecen menos.

Feliz Navidad y apaguen la tele mierda, por salud.


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que el amigo @Pintxen NO es profesional y NO cobra por asesoramiento financiero.
> Si no se paga no se tiene derecho a reclamación, y muchas veces incluso pagando…pues a reclamar al maestro armero.
> 
> Y si entramos en el tema:
> ...



O sea que lo que pasó en el pasado es pronóstico del futuro.....
En breve tendremos una guerra por el opio según sus predicciones.
Me asombra la soltura con las que algunos juegan a ser Dios...
Feliz Navidad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2021)

Weno...no me se tenga en cuén el oxtimixmo de Basel III, plís...k es k el Olentzero tampoco me trae este año el vibrador ecososteníbel y va uno con déficit de mimox...

( Asínnn k compro unos décimos de la de El Niño) .


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2021)

juli dijo:


>



Gran twit resumen, gracias por compartirlo Juli.

Ya había leído un par de esos papers y varios videos del gordinflas sustituto de nuestro Jaime Caruana, pero esta recopilación 2021 de todo lo que traman es genial.

A mi me impresiona bastante la deriva totalitarista, lo cerca que están del sueño húmedo one-world-money. Se les cae la baba con el social credit system chino, quieren algo así en occidente asap.
Si alguna vez os habéis parado a pensar que supone que lo consigan, os habrá dado miedo, como a mí. Es game over, control total de nuestras vidas.

Una cosa que el twit-hilo no comenta es el impacto para la banca comercial: si los BCs articulan las CBDC, y tenemos cuentas con ellos directamente, os podéis imaginar que pasará con los BBVA y SAN de turno… tendrán un rol marginal. Los BCs son competencia desleal, ya que además de banco son el regulador. Quizás la transición hacia las CBDC sea vía una crisis financiera sin precedentes, cargándose el sistema financiero actual y proponiendo las CBDC como salvadoras. No creo que tengamos que esperar mucho para verlo.

Y el game changer no es las BDC (eso ya existe) es la *C*BDC


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Feliz navidad a todos los lectores y participantes del hilo ORO Y PLATA
> Cuidaos y disfrutad de cada momento con vuestros seres queridos



Cómo "Felíz NaVIDÁ" ? ...Esto no iba a silver ounce por post y de Oro por suscripÇao en youtube ?

K con el jolding multimedia k t´as montáo cualkier día le kitas al Roures el trinke de Pfizer pa´panfletear su nonagésimo chute de crecepelo genético...Y NO NOS ESTIRAMOS NI ASÍNNN ?

Me s´a caío un mito. 

( Feliz Navidá  ).


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2021)

juli dijo:


> Weno...no me se tenga en cuén el oxtimixmo de Basel III, plís...k es k el Olentzero tampoco me trae este año el vibrador ecososteníbel y va uno con déficit de mimox...
> 
> ( Asínnn k compro unos décimos de la de El Niño) .



Que pena que Jan sea un mes de entregas menor


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> La gráfica del oro lo dice todo, tampoco hay que ser un lumbreras para saber que va a suceder en los próximos años.
> 
> La actual resistencia finalmente será penetrada salvajemente, y esa violación anal al fiat va a suponer su destrucción, en un ecosistema de expansión ilimitada, monetización, financiación en déficit y rescates soberanos. Algo que otras veces ha sucedido con el desenlace de siempre.
> 
> ...



_On a long enough time line, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero _

En esos plazos que pronosticas, no es dificil acertar el desenlace. 
Los que tradeamos, tenemos que afinar mas.

Cuentame en el bando de los "subnormales iletrados" que ven *desinflacion* en el horizonte (proximos meses)


----------



## Muttley (24 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> O sea que lo que pasó en el pasado es pronóstico del futuro.....
> En breve tendremos una guerra por el opio según sus predicciones.
> Me asombra la soltura con las que algunos juegan a ser Dios...
> Feliz Navidad.
> ...



De hecho ya la está habiendo.
Cambie opio por dolar. Es igual de adictivo. 
Precisamente el ser humano por su propia naturaleza juega a predecir el futuro: desde el meteorólogo o hasta el albañil que prepara un presupuesto para alicatar un baño. 
Si no se juega con el futuro, mirando el pasado, solo queda el “serás feliz con nada” del metaverso NWO.


----------



## Muttley (24 Dic 2021)

juli dijo:


> Cómo "Felíz NaVIDÁ" ? ...Esto no iba a silver ounce por post y de Oro por suscripÇao en youtube ?
> 
> K con el jolding multimedia k t´as montáo cualkier día le kitas al Roures el trinke de Pfizer pa´panfletear su nonagésico chute de crecepelo genético...Y NO NOS ESTIRAMOS NI ASÍNNN ?
> 
> ...



El fantasma de las navidades pasadas.
Un abrazo


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> De hecho ya la está habiendo.
> Cambie opio por dolar. Es igual de adictivo.
> Precisamente el ser humano por su propia naturaleza juega a predecir el futuro: desde el meteorólogo o hasta el albañil que prepara un presupuesto para alicatar un baño.
> Si no se juega con el futuro, mirando el pasado, solo queda el “serás feliz con nada” del metaverso NWO.



Compra sal también.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Gran twit resumen, gracias por compartirlo Juli.
> 
> Ya había leído un par de esos papers y varios videos del gordinflas sustituto de nuestro Jaime Caruana, pero esta recopilación 2021 de todo lo que traman es genial.
> 
> ...



Pos yo creo k de totalitarismo ná...tó lo contrario : Liberalismo a ultranza y "separación de poderes" monetaria. Pero es innegociable "pasta de 2 velocidades" para humanos "vocacionales" y capitalixtas y k cadacualo elija su pelea vital...todo en segundo plano y como consecución plebeya. Tengo hilo jashondo al respecto - el sainete inmasticable de amenaza galáxtika da pa´poco más k descojonarse , sorry - ( https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/jir-comes-da-nwo.1670531/ ).

Demasiáo chusca la confabulación genocida-terrorixta de portada del Times y do de pecho global, mirusté. Entiendo k haya k llegar al último retarded del globo y anda el borreguerío en plan plusmarkixta y tengan k bajar el listón, pero es k el pastiche ya es de pura negación neuronal...aunke, wé...vamos viendo.

Con tóa la Castuza global en máximos de succión Cantillon y Rikeza...ni por el forro pasan a la próxima pantalla sin fichas. Tocan dos sistemas sí o sí. Mínimo ( maybe 3 simultáneos : Fiat infinito + Catalizador cripto volátil + Reserva de Valor monolítica amarrando el tingláo de fondo )

La banca comercial tendrá , en su caso, k asumir currarse las migajas del ahorro privado, como la antigua banca "cuenta de la vieja" ande encajaban los valores de activos y tal. Y por misericordia, pues , como cada jerarkía comisionista de distribuidores/gestores/promocionadores de fiat ( k , imo, se van a follar hasta glotis ) , no es ni necesaria. Tal vez les kede el último timo-fiat de salida en pánico a cripto "multiplicaór" ( ya abren ETFs de BTC hasta de Banco Pichincha ) ...pero fin de fiesta y hasta ahí - y éso, con suerte - : Haluego, MODELO SÓLIDO.

Más allá de una supervivencia garantizada, k de coña, mirusté...el crédito pa´plebeyos insolventes condenáos a ser timados ( k es lo k ha perpetuado el timo fiat cíclico )puede pasar a la historia y se puede sustituir por sistemas colectivos de colaboración ( factor trabajo ) entre humanos "vocacionales" - y ociosos - ). K la humanidá deba perder por pasar a la próxima pantalla es una falacia...y la Castuza no necesita genocidios - por pura empatía k creo k nos tendrán , sikiera a nivel de "mascota" -. Se duerme mejor sintiéndote wena persona ( y además, ya ni robarnos podrán - ni pasta, ni sudor - ). Todo fino.

Este no es el enésimo Reset - Oro para absorver gangas y welta a imprimir desde cero - ( casualmente, el primero del k avisan...es un cambio de paradigma monetario. Del fiat papel agonizante...pasamos, esta vez, a otra cosa ).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Compra sal también.....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Y tabaco de mascar Tt....en 1880 en Oklahoma City y antes de ir al Saloon a tomar tu whiskey y planear el siguiente asalto al Wells Fargo, no eras nadie sino tenias tabaco de mascar....eso protegio y evito muchos duelos en Ok Corral Bro....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2021)

Sera en Hoctuvhre del 2047...me lo ha dicho el Gatito Félix mirando en los posos del café....


----------



## kikepm (24 Dic 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Una cosa que el twit-hilo no comenta es el impacto para la banca comercial: si los BCs articulan las CBDC, y tenemos cuentas con ellos directamente, os podéis imaginar que pasará con los BBVA y SAN de turno… tendrán un rol marginal. Los BCs son competencia desleal, ya que además de banco son el regulador. *Quizás la transición hacia las CBDC sea vía una crisis financiera sin precedentes, cargándose el sistema financiero actual y proponiendo las CBDC como salvadoras. No creo que tengamos que esperar mucho para verlo.*
> 
> Y el game changer no es las BDC (eso ya existe) es la *C*BDC



La transición a las CBDC va a ser un fracaso, sea cual sea la política que lleven a cabo los bancos centrales. Además, una "transición" fiat a CBDC es incompatible con una crisis financiera sin precedentes.

Por un lado, el término transición tiene un sentido de continuidad, mientras que una crisis financiera sin precedentes es lo equivalente a la desaparición, o casi, del fiat, debido a la falsificación y la inflación monetaria ilimitadas.

Si los Bancos Centrales y los gobiernos que los sustentan desean sustituir las actuales formas de fiat, pueden hacer dos cosas:

- Mantener las políticas expansivas y hacer caso omiso de la inflación de precios ---> Muerte por inflación. El papel del estado pasará a valer para alimentar las calefacciones comunitarias, que con las subidas del gasóleo y la electricidad serán bien recibidas.

- Subir los tipos de interés y reducir o eliminar los estímulos y rescates ---> Muerte por deflación. Si bien esto protegerá a la moneda fiat durante un tiempo, las consecuencias sobre la producción y el empleo serán trágicas, y por extensión sobre los ingresos de los estados, ya muy endeudados, que ya no podrán seguir recurriendo a financiarse con déficits.

Ahora bien, en el primer caso, no es posible que las CBDC sustituyan a la moneda en su proceso de colapso, ya que un intercambio fiat-CBDC producirá el colapso del valor de las CBDC en tanto en cuanto estas se asocien al fiat. O bien se intercambian por fiat, en cuyo caso desaparecen con él, o bien son otra cosa y el estado repudia el dinero previamente emitido en un colapso inflacionario. Pero nuevamente, esto sería todo menos una "transición". Sería simplemente la destrucción del dinero tal y como lo conocemos y la confiscación inflacionaria de todos los activos denominados en dólares, euros, etc.

Esto no va a pasar, so pena de revoluciones y guillotinas en las plazas (por otro lado, no es un escenario que me parezca totalmente indeseable, si con ello nos libráramos de unos cuantos millones de parásitos y corruptos al frente de las instituciones).


El segundo caso es todavía más épico. Dados los niveles actuales de endeudamiento e insolvencia, los marginales empezarán a caer inmediata y "repentinamente" en cuanto empiecen los chutes en forma de subidas de tipos. Las quiebras de bancos, entidades financieras, empresas con elevados niveles de deuda que arrastrarán a las primeras, pondrán punto y final a las pretensiones de desinflar suavemente.

Si aún con todo, los bancos centrales insisten en la idea de proteger al fiat contra todo el vendaval que se originaría, veríamos en los próximos años unos niveles de desempleo y miseria nunca vistos desde la Gran Depresión, a nivel global.


La verdad es que sigue siendo un misterio para mi como se va a resolver todo esto, pero que va a ocurrir un gran estruendo y que vamos a ver tiempos increiblemente duros, lo doy por descontado.

En ningún escenario veo plausible que las CBDC sustituyan sin más al fiat actual, sinceramente. Más bien veo a los metales y quizás a BTC siendo las formas de protección de la ciudadanía.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2021)

juli dijo:


> Pos yo creo k de totalitarismo ná...tó lo contrario : Liberalismo a ultranza y "separación de poderes" monetaria. Pero es innegociable "pasta de 2 velocidades" para humanos "vocacionales" y capitalixtas y k cadacualo elija su pelea vital...todo en segundo plano y como consecución plebeya. Tengo hilo jashondo al respecto - el sainete inmasticable da pa´poco más k descojonarse - ( https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/jir-comes-da-nwo.1670531/ ).
> 
> Demasiáo chusca la confabulación genocida-terrorixta de portada del Times y do de pecho global, mirusté. Entiendo k haya k llegar al último retarded del globo y anda el borreguerío en plan plusmarkixta y tengan k bajar el listón, pero es k el pastiche ya es de pura negación neuronal...aunke, wé...vamos viendo.
> 
> ...



Acabo de leer el hilo que citas arriba. Te confieso que me cuesta seguirte, tienes una forma de escribir peculiar, ya te lo habran dicho.
Si te entiendo bien, dices que la pantomima es demasiado obvia para que no este disenada para que falle (levantamiento de las bases). Que en el roadmap hay un paso que es "el despertar" de la masa" con sus consecuencias planeadas.
Despues de esto, no nacera un estado totalitario "elegido por el pueblo" sino liberalismo a ultranza?

Elabora eso de "separación de poderes" monetaria


----------



## kikepm (24 Dic 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> _On a long enough time line, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero _
> 
> En esos plazos que pronosticas, no es dificil acertar el desenlace.
> Los que tradeamos, tenemos que afinar mas.
> ...



Jamás le incluiría en el bando de los iletrados, menos subnormales, aunque cada cual es libre de asociarse con quien le apetezca.

Añadiendo a mi post anterior, podríamos ver algo intermedio entre la inflación monetaria y la expansión ilimitada actual y la contracción del crédito provocada por una subida drástica de tipos.

Quizás intenten mantenerse en la cuerda floja, en un equilibrio inestable, pero esto solo aplazaría la solución final a medida que los niveles de deuda aumentan y aumentan.

O bien destruyen la moneda, o bien la protegen al menos por un tiempo, y destruyen deflacionariamente.


_En esos plazos que pronosticas, no es dificil acertar el desenlace.
Los que tradeamos, tenemos que afinar mas._

Imposible para mi y diría que para cualquiera. Salvo los gurús de Expansión y el Economista, esos saben hasta la hora y la intensidad del ajuste.


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2021)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Acabo de leer el hilo que citas arriba. Te confieso que me cuesta seguirte, tienes una forma de escribir peculiar, ya te lo habran dicho.
> Si te entiendo bien, dices que la pantomima es demasiado obvia para que no este disenada para que falle (levantamiento de las bases). Que en el roadmap hay un paso que es "el despertar" de la masa" con sus consecuencias planeadas.
> Despues de esto, no nacera un estado totalitario "elegido por el pueblo" sino liberalismo a ultranza?
> 
> Elabora eso de "separación de poderes" monetaria



Sep...todo lo k la gente cree ir desentrañando nos lo está dando la Castuza misma en bandeja. Están kemando naves, actores hasta ahora protagonistas incluídos - k, pasmosamente, lo asumen , autodestruyendo sus partidos permitiéndose aberraciones integrales inauditas como Johnson, Biden, Macron, Urkullu, Chanchez...por lo k todo parece definidísimo e inminente -. Las "pilladas" son grotescas, no me jodax. Y conducen, imo a k la próxima pantalla, TAMBIÉN LA ELIJAMOS NOSOTROS ( timo memocrático 2.0 ) - lo k , por puro ekilibrio a largo plazo, es infinitamente mejor k convivir con los supervivientes - y las cuentas pendientes, y en primera persona - de un genocidio global - . No es una "pasada de página" sana...tó lo contrario. Semejante diseño no encaja en un paso de la humanidá tan paradigmático como éste.

Desarrollado está ya, poco - en mi cabeza suena cojonudo y no me expando, pues en mi pedrada doy mucho por sentado...y además, soy un puto gandul - . ( en fin, mi puta manía de ir añadiendo matices a los posts...a veces, hasta parrafadas )

CBDC + Cripto + Gold ( Fiat infinito para interés de una especie superviviente + Catalizador/Sistema de enrikecimiento Contínuo&Volátil + Respaldo indestructible de la rikeza privada mundial ).

Ahí, kadakualo asume el timón de su felicidá ( me mola la intro constituyente yankee diciendo "Todo el mundo tiene derecho a la vida, la libertá, Y LA BUSKEDA DE LA FELICIDÁ ) . Gente humilde ( de valores existenciales ) + Malabaristas ( wall street style ) + Ahorradores conservadores .

Todos felices y no se pisa la manguera ni diox...ya la encrucijada humana, la pintan calva. No sé ké puta fijación tiene la puta plebe con k los ricos sean más inmorales k ellos...cuando hay muestras sobradas de k en enorme proporción , los pobres no son más rastreros porke simplemente no pueden ( si por el vecindario fuera, en Hezpaña los tendríamos en la puerta de casa de cada purasangre, chuta multidosis en ristre ). Yo creo k los ricos, muy ricos...entre la no necesidad y, si me apuras hasta el puro narcisismo - nahide se siente mejor viendo un cagarro en el espejo...y ellos no necesitan serlo para vivir de puta madre - tienen aspiraciones morales y filofóxikas y una empatía a la especie ( repito, sikiera por una visión paternalista, como a su caniche ) de la k el vulgo, y sobre todo el actual, materialixta podrío hasta las trancas, en general, carece.

BTC sería el eslabón entre ambos modelos de dinero privado. ( Cripto de rendimiento a largo plazo - las shitcoins no son estafas, como dice Mojón calculadamente ...sólo carecen de capacidá de retención de valor , pero son herramientas de enrikecimiento exponencial -). De hecho, sería la herramienta de crecimiento perpetuo en trades de largo plazo . El Combo de rikeza perpetuo para corredores de fondo sin prisa y ajeno a cualkier sistema monetario, actual o futuro será BTC-Gold, imo. Pero vamos...mi impresión actual pendiente de ver los primeros diseños de CBDC.

Por cierto...hay ya un 15% de impuesto de sociedades global consensuado por el G7 - las CBDC deberían ser ultramaleables/inflacionables - la puta base del timo fiat es el ineludible conflicto de intereses entre deudores y acreedores...k ese juego COMPARTA FORMATO MONETARIO - y además, no pueden comprar materias primas, ni para la supervivencia elemental de sus respectivas plebes...y éso debe ser garantizado - . Con éso y - tal vez - el de beneficios no realizados, suficiente...el dinero privado podría existir LIBRE DE TASAS.


----------



## OBDC (24 Dic 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y tabaco de mascar Tt....en 1880 en Oklahoma City y antes de ir al Saloon a tomar tu whiskey y planear el siguiente asalto al Wells Fargo, no eras nadie sino tenias tabaco de mascar....eso protegio y evito muchos duelos en Ok Corral Bro....



Ni hablar de seda y pasta.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> La transición a las CBDC va a ser un fracaso, sea cual sea la política que lleven a cabo los bancos centrales. Además, una "transición" fiat a CBDC es incompatible con una crisis financiera sin precedentes.
> 
> Por un lado, el término transición tiene un sentido de continuidad, mientras que una crisis financiera sin precedentes es lo equivalente a la desaparición, o casi, del fiat, debido a la falsificación y la inflación monetaria ilimitadas.
> 
> ...



Demasiado contenido para contestar adecuadamente. No se forear, una respuesta asi, combinando varios temas importantes me bloquea.

Escojo una (sin animo eludir el debate)



kikepm dijo:


> La transición a las CBDC va a ser un fracaso, sea cual sea la política que lleven a cabo los bancos centrales. Además, una "transición" fiat a CBDC es incompatible con una crisis financiera sin precedentes.
> Por un lado, el término transición tiene un sentido de continuidad, mientras que una crisis financiera sin precedentes es lo equivalente a la desaparición, o casi, del fiat, debido a la falsificación y la inflación monetaria ilimitadas.



Ojala tengas razon. 

Yo no comparto el que un fiat no pueda sustituir a otro, por eso hablo de transicion, incluso en tu escenario nª1, que es el mas probable desde mi punto de vista. Todo depende lo que se percibe sustenta ese nuevo fiat (no obligatoriamente una convertibilidad). Supongo que habras leido sobre desenlaces a episodios financieros similares en la historia.
Todo dependera de la solvencia percibida del emisor, como siempre. El que un BC, futuro emisor de una CBDC, pueda ofrecer algo que genere confianza suficiente en su producto.

Si te refieres con "tiempos increiblemente duros" a escenarios MadMaxistas, donde las instituciones han desparecido, seria otro debate.


----------



## Long_Gamma (24 Dic 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Jamás le incluiría en el bando de los iletrados, menos subnormales, aunque cada cual es libre de asociarse con quien le apetezca.
> 
> Añadiendo a mi post anterior, podríamos ver algo intermedio entre la inflación monetaria y la expansión ilimitada actual y la contracción del crédito provocada por una subida drástica de tipos.
> 
> ...





kikepm dijo:


> Jamás le incluiría en el bando de los iletrados, menos subnormales, aunque *cada cual es libre de asociarse con quien le apetezca*.



Eso es forear. Touché.



kikepm dijo:


> _En esos plazos que pronosticas, no es dificil acertar el desenlace.
> Los que tradeamos, tenemos que afinar mas._
> Imposible para mi y diría que para cualquiera. Salvo los gurús de Expansión y el Economista, esos saben hasta la hora y la intensidad del ajuste.



No se quienes son esos gurus (quizas lo digas ironicamente). Pero uno de los secretos es tradear menos, muy pocas operaciones. Esperar y esperar. Dias y semanas mirando sin hacer nada. Como decia Buffett "The stock market is a device for transferring _money_ from the impatient to the _patient". _Decir que no tengo demasiada simpatia por este personaje, pero la cita es buena. Su padre, Howard Buffett es otra cosa.



kikepm dijo:


> Añadiendo a mi post anterior, podríamos ver algo intermedio entre la inflación monetaria y la expansión ilimitada actual y la contracción del crédito provocada por una subida drástica de tipos.
> 
> Quizás intenten mantenerse en la cuerda floja, en un equilibrio inestable, pero esto solo aplazaría la solución final a medida que los niveles de deuda aumentan y aumentan.
> 
> O bien destruyen la moneda, o bien la protegen al menos por un tiempo, y destruyen deflacionariamente.



Respecto a lo importante de tu comentario: la mecanica de tu argumento es muy austriaca, un sitio donde yo me hayaba hace años. Te recomiendo complementes las ideas sobre credito, tipos, inflacion-deflacion... con los preceptos Werner-ianos. Esta presentacion es un buen inicio. Sus papers inductivos (no axiomatico deductivos) son oro puro. Dedicale tiempo estas fiestas, no te arrepentiras.


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Jamás le incluiría en el bando de los iletrados, menos subnormales, aunque cada cual es libre de asociarse con quien le apetezca.
> 
> Añadiendo a mi post anterior, podríamos ver algo intermedio entre la inflación monetaria y la expansión ilimitada actual y la contracción del crédito provocada por una subida drástica de tipos.
> 
> ...



Mis dos cents por hiperinflación y estampida masiva a la tierra criptoprometida - Gold ó BTC ya no hay para todax , salvo ultrarrevalorización consecuente...demasiáo "konzéto" para una plebe k preferirá comprar baratijas y más viendo al vecino multiplicar su mierda cerocerista - . Al tiempo, demanda elefantiásica de euro y dólar k permitiría cubrir el bokete denominado en fiat sin para mákina ( default ) . Y el trasvase sin expropiaciones ni corralitos, garantizado ( a otros dineros, no fiat...con mayor o menor fortuna, responsabilidá de cada cual ). Y los mangantes ya no serán los Central Banksters de impresora.

El dinero privado se definirá por sí mismo y por el arte de los himbersoreh "voluntarios" - tan voluntarios como los kakunáos - ...pero una vez resuelto con mayor o menor acierto particular, RBU para todo diox. No se saldrá de ese timo sin comida en el plato.

Todo el mundo "elegirá su destino". La castuza juguetea con nosotros como con hamsters...pero por lo mismo, nos da una salida "cariñosa". La empatía perdonavidas k se puede tener por una mascota...pero empatía.


----------



## juli (24 Dic 2021)

@kikepm

Yo sí veo una adopción de las CBDC ...y a dos manos : garantizarán la supervivencia y ya hay legión de humanos entrenados en RGIs y otras yerbas.

Lo k no veo es una traslación de valor proporcional al fiat acumulado en este "mundo"...pero ésa es otra historia. El k kiera mantener su dinero privado deberá acertar con las fichas ganadoras de la próxima pantalla.


----------



## Pintxen (25 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que el amigo @Pintxen NO es profesional y NO cobra por asesoramiento financiero.
> Si no se paga no se tiene derecho a reclamación, y muchas veces incluso pagando…pues a reclamar al maestro armero.
> 
> Y si entramos en el tema:
> ...



Leyendo tu post me da la impresión de que me he perdido algo por el camino y supongo que es algún mensaje de uno de los foreros pelmas que tengo en el ignore. Efectivamente, no soy asesor financiero y no cobro por postear en un foro, el amigo @Esgolanciu ha hecho un comentario y mi única intención era echar una mano y que se sintiera como en casa.
Viva el ignore!!!!!! Si en la vida real fuese tan fácil quitarse subnormales de encima mejor nos iría...
A disfrutar de lo que queda de año!!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Dic 2021)

Animo wapisimos... no olvideis de beber mucha agua...


----------



## OBDC (25 Dic 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Animo wapisimos... no olvideis de beber mucha agua...



Cada vez hay más multis que se palmean la espalda entre sí.....a veces creo que en este hilo somos solamente 4.
Cuando hacen análisis, compartido o no, es de interés general, pero cuando estimulan la compra basados en resultados (malos) históricos, se les nota mucho el plumero.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## timi (25 Dic 2021)

*POR QUÉ EL PRECIO DE LA PLATA PODRÍA DISPARARSE EN 2022*
PUBLICADO POR CYRILLE JUBERT | 29 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS16372 
El FMI, el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos, la COP21 y la COP26, el "Green Finance" y el "Green Energy New Deal" de Estados Unidos pusieron un final bastante brutal a la era de "todo el petróleo" y, por extensión, al sistema del petrodólar. Nuestras élites económicas y políticas quieren que el mundo se equipe de "energía limpia". Esto supondrá una gran cantidad de fotovoltaica upstream y downstream, cambiando una gran cantidad de equipos y productos que deberán adaptarse a las nuevas tecnologías. Como resultado, la demanda industrial de plata aumentará fuertemente.
El Silver Institute nos dice que la demanda total de plata alcanzará los 1.029 Moz en 2021, para una producción minera de solo 829 Moz. El déficit en 2020 ya era de 250 Moz. Estos déficits son acumulativos.
Hasta 2009, el USGS diferenciaba entre " reservas explotables" y "reservas base" no explotables en las condiciones económicas actuales, es decir, manteniendo bajo el precio de la plata. Desde 2010, agotadas las llamadas " reservas explotables", la industria minera ha explotado las "reservas base", mientras que el precio de la plata se ha mantenido en su punto más bajo.
Para el USGS , hay 500.000 toneladas de reservas de plata en el suelo, para una producción minera anual de 24.000 toneladas. Significa 20 años de reservas. Pero la producción ya es insuficiente para satisfacer la demanda industrial actual, que probablemente se duplicará.
De hecho, en una entrevista con Kitco , Philip Baker (CEO de Hecla Mining) dijo que la demanda de plata alcanzaría los 2.000 Moz en las próximas décadas para satisfacer la demanda de energía limpia. Para satisfacer esta demanda, tendrían que abrirse unas decenas de minas de plata de alto potencial.
La cantidad de reservas no es fija. Para aumentar estas reservas, es necesario realizar una investigación geológica, que es costosa y lleva mucho tiempo. Una vez que se encuentran las vetas explotables, la mina tarda entre 8 y 10 años en entrar en operación.
En el video "Live From the Vault" Episodio 52 , publicado el viernes 12 de noviembre, Andrew Maguire entrevista a Dave Kranzler, presidente de un fondo de cobertura especializado en metales preciosos y editor de una revista minera. Por lo tanto, Kranzler está muy familiarizado con las empresas mineras y los exploradores junior. Unos días antes, el director general de una mina junior le repetía que “aunque el precio de la plata se triplique, no cambiará el dato de esta escasez. Para desarrollar una mina, se necesitan unos 10 años. Entonces, la escasez de plata, que el mundo experimentará en 2022, podría durar 10 años ".
Esto es exactamente lo que decía este Boursorama el 7 de julio de 2021. En este programa, el especialista Benjamin Louvet explica -al comentar el último informe de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía- “cada panel solar consume 5 gramos de plata. En 2020, la energía fotovoltaica la industria consumió 101 Moz (3.142 toneladas), o el 13% de la producción minera de plata mundial. Para lograr cumplir con los compromisos de los acuerdos de París, esta cantidad deberá multiplicarse por 5 cada año ”. Un poco más adelante, cita al jefe de una de las mayores minas de cobre, quien dice: "aunque el precio del cobre se duplicara, para lograr aumentar la producción de nuestras minas, necesitaríamos 8 años".
El precio de la plata se ha mantenido hasta ahora a costa de la producción de las pocas minas que explotan vetas con muy alto contenido de metal blanco.
Explorar, encontrar nuevas vetas y nuevas reservas, es muy caro y es una inversión a muy largo plazo. A los precios actuales, los financieros son demasiado cautelosos para invertir durante un período de 15 a 20 años, mientras que los precios están completamente limitados por los bancos para defender el sistema de moneda fiduciaria. Pero sin estas inversiones en exploración, será simplemente imposible alcanzar los objetivos de la energía verde, especialmente la energía solar.
Es por esto que las autoridades mencionadas anteriormente y las máximas autoridades monetarias han decidido cambiar la situación.
*La plata se revalorizará con mucha fuerza en unos meses,* y son los bancos que limitaron los precios los que participarán en la manipulación contraria. Sin duda, es con este propósito que Standard Chartered Bank, uno de los "Creadores de mercado" de COMEX, compró por adelantado y pagó una prima alta toda la producción de 2022 de los dos proveedores principales de Maguire (ver " En vivo desde la bóveda - Episodio 52 " ). 
El martes 9 de noviembre, cuando Maguire llamó a sus diversos proveedores en busca de plata , uno de ellos le dijo que Standard Chartered Bank acaba de comprar por adelantado *toda la plata que se producirá en 2022* . En un video posterior, en el canal Wall Street Silver , dice que tuvo el mismo discurso de un segundo proveedor muy importante. El Standard Chartered Bank le compró toda la producción de plata que vendría en 2022.
Ciertamente, Standard Chartered no es el único banco que trabaja para secar por completo el mercado en este momento.
También se sabe que India, que había estado relativamente ausente del mercado durante los 13 meses anteriores, importó 665 toneladas de plata en septiembre y 907 toneladas en octubre. Lo cual es considerable.
En " Live from the vault - Episodio 50 ", Andrew Maguire revela que Turquía acaba de asaltar toda la plata disponible de mayoristas y refinadores, pagando una prima para que se la entregue antes que los otros clientes y comprando toda la producción de los 2 meses restantes en 2021. Maguire habla de 400 a 450 toneladas.
Dado el colapso actual de la lira turca, que perdió casi el 50% de su valor frente al dólar en 10 meses, la demanda de dólares, euros, oro y plata es enorme en el país.
The Wall Street Silver , que había provocado un aumento del 15% en los precios a fines de enero, mientras que en ese momento eran solo unas pocas decenas de miles de miembros. Hoy son 170.000. Tan pronto como los precios de la plata muestren una clara tendencia al alza, una parte de los 12 millones de miembros del foro r / WallStreetBets vendrá a fortalecer sus números.
*¿LA PLATA DE 3 DÍGITOS?*

El precio actual de la plata no corresponde a nada.
El Consejo Mundial del Oro afirmó en 2018 que había 99,321 toneladas de oro en forma de barras o monedas.
Según el World Silver Survey 2018 (página 38), había *86.651 toneladas* de plata en stock en forma de monedas o barras.
*La plata que existe sobre el suelo es más rara que el oro,* porque el metal liberado de las minas es destruido por sus usos industriales.
En los Estados Unidos, la " Ley de acuñación de 1792 " había fijado la relación oro-plata en *1/15* . En 1803, cuando Napoleón Bonaparte creó el sistema monetario que prevalecería en Europa hasta 1926, la relación era de *1 / 15,5* .
Según el USGS, en 2020 la producción minera fue de 25.000 toneladas de plata. Producción de oro de 3.200 toneladas . Es decir, una relación de *1 / 7,8* .
Las reservas que quedaron en el suelo fueron 560.000 toneladas de plata y 54.000 toneladas de oro. Es decir, una relación de *1 / 10,3* .
Si tomamos las estadísticas del BIS publicadas el 17/11/2021, el ratio de derivados oro / plata es *1 / 8,4* .







La relación actual entre el precio del oro y la plata de 1/76 es un valor atípico histórico.
Esta proporción debe dividirse en el próximo año. Esto significa que cualquiera que sea la progresión de los precios futuros del oro, su capital invertido en plata le hará ganar más.



The Economist había anunciado la reforma monetaria para "alrededor de 2018", con el renacimiento del Phoenix de la autodafe de las monedas fiduciarias existentes. La creación monetaria de los últimos años y en particular de 2020 da un indicio de hiperinflación ( gráfico de M1 ). Desde febrero de 2021, los datos ya no se actualizan. 







Ya sea en el sitio web del FMI o en el del WEF en Davos, se habla de "reiniciar". Para el FMI, por supuesto, se trata de restablecer el sistema monetario internacional, y agregó que la pandemia es "una estrecha ventana de oportunidad que se debe aprovechar". Recuerda que Christine Lagarde ya habló de "reiniciar" en el Foro de Davos 2014 .
" En marzo de 2021 , la Junta Ejecutiva retrasó la próxima revisión de la canasta de valoración de DEG hasta el 31 de julio de 2022, restableciendo efectivamente el ciclo de cinco años de revisiones de valoración de DEG. Con la próxima revisión que se completará a mediados de 2022, la nueva canasta entrará en vigor el 1 de agosto de 2022 ".
La COP21 y la COP26 tienen plazos que implican *acciones inmediatas* para buscar nuevas reservas y por tanto revalorizar enormemente el precio de la plata.
Las cifras que he escuchado son tan asombrosas que hay algo de qué estar aterrorizado por la devaluación de la moneda que conlleva.
Hemos sido advertidos. Tienes muy poco tiempo para protegerte con oro y plata físicos . Debemos actuar ahora sin aplazar para mañana.









 Why The Price of Silver Could Soar in 2022 | GoldBroker.com


Our economic and political elites want the world to equip itself with "clean energy". This will involve a lot of upstream and downstream photovoltaics, changing a very large number of equipments and products that will have to adap...




goldbroker.com





Feliz Navidad


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Dic 2021)

¿Pero qué leen mis hogos? Long Gamma, Esseri, Kikepm y Muttley debatiendo como se solía hacer en esta casa. Que gustazo señores, prodíguense más, háganos el favor.
Feliz navidad a todos


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2021)

timi dijo:


> *POR QUÉ EL PRECIO DE LA PLATA PODRÍA DISPARARSE EN 2022*
> PUBLICADO POR CYRILLE JUBERT | 29 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS16372
> El FMI, el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos, la COP21 y la COP26, el "Green Finance" y el "Green Energy New Deal" de Estados Unidos pusieron un final bastante brutal a la era de "todo el petróleo" y, por extensión, al sistema del petrodólar. Nuestras élites económicas y políticas quieren que el mundo se equipe de "energía limpia". Esto supondrá una gran cantidad de fotovoltaica upstream y downstream, cambiando una gran cantidad de equipos y productos que deberán adaptarse a las nuevas tecnologías. Como resultado, la demanda industrial de plata aumentará fuertemente.
> El Silver Institute nos dice que la demanda total de plata alcanzará los 1.029 Moz en 2021, para una producción minera de solo 829 Moz. El déficit en 2020 ya era de 250 Moz. Estos déficits son acumulativos.
> ...



K haya k encabezar cualkier especulación futura con la eterna manipulación de precios del metal va en el guión y además, con mil veces "tóa la razón" - k se lo digan a sus sufríos ojetes, señores -. La sorpresita siempre podrá estar tras la siguiente eskina. Asínnn k OK, dése por hecho.

Una revalorización de la plata, en un contexto de fuga masiva del fiat necesario para el golpe ferpekto del pufo público global tendría el mismo efecto receptor de pasta k las shitcoins de baratillo en el percal cripto...y éso concatenaría mucho weno para el Gold - como agujero negro , parada final y patrón de facto del sector , tal k BTC en las criptos - . En fin... es obvio k las baratijas democratizan/amplían el magnetismo del efecto llamada...para k acabe en efecto de red.

Comprar plata aún está al alcance del himbersor más modesto. Para k dejase de ser "asekible" las cacareadas 3 cifras deberían ser, además acusadas y bien dentro de ese terreno - no entremos ahora en el erre k erre de no aceptar las burbujas como , iwal k tantos otros , elementos económicos generadores de rikeza válidos por ortodoxias de antaño : LA MMT , guste o no, está akí ...y para dar misa, dure lo k dure - . Los neoconversos también interpretarían con 100 pavos "a la vista" ...k duplicar o triplicar precios no sólo sería posible, sino practicamente cotidiano. Ésos márgenes de revalorización y el cacareo interesados de la industria & holders tardarían poco, además en un contexto posiblemente cercano de fin de ramalazo alcista cripto , en ekiparar ese movimiento metalero al de "nuevo bitcoin" , " la burbuja digital ha muerto"...o, importante : "El Gold es el rey desnudo" ( manipulado ) al k , por deuda histórica, toca vestir comme il faut ( permitir expresarse en libertá - se consiga acercarse a un descubrimiento de precios más razonable...O NO - ) . En la era de los memes , las previsiones de precios y las líneas mágicas multicolor de los analistas más "infalibles" tendrían sólo el infinito y la imaginación como límites. Más en un mercado bajista corrigiendo la última criptodigestión , k suele demorar el doble del último rallie alcista - o sea, varios años - .

Pues bien... ese escenario de cruce de tendencias sin rayas de colorines ni poyas, lo puede ver cualkiera a poco k se maneje en esos ámbitos, ayer mismo, kikepm subía un gráfico k apuntaría a ello incluso a ojos del fiat holder más cegato. Más allá de discursos manolistas y polarizados irrebatibles por fundamentos, k saldrán, reclamando el merecido ekilibrio kósmiko ...en numeritos, todo fluye hacia ello. Y con los interesados impresores de fiat empujando a los usuarios de su mierdaconfeti a cortar por lo sano esa inmemorial relación monetaria - la única para la mayoría de la población mundial - mediante el dildo anal salchichón size de una inflación ya berraca e in crescendo aterrando desde la massmedia oficial global cual new biruh arrasaór.

De Basel III para iniciar el año o Evergrandes cataclísimicos para acabar éste como bubuzelas de alarma detonando a la fiés , mejor ni hablamos...pero k el siguiente bistec yastá salpimentáo al borde de la plancha chisporroteante... es un hecho. Vamos viendo.


----------



## FranMen (25 Dic 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Pero qué leen mis hogos? Long Gamma, Esseri, Kikepm y Muttley debatiendo como se solía hacer en esta casa. Que gustazo señores, prodíguense más, háganos el favor.
> Feliz navidad a todos



Sí, pero nos falta un buen traductor esseri/ español. Mientras lo sacan ignore manda


----------



## FranMen (25 Dic 2021)

timi dijo:


> *POR QUÉ EL PRECIO DE LA PLATA PODRÍA DISPARARSE EN 2022*
> PUBLICADO POR CYRILLE JUBERT | 29 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2021 | ARTÍCULOS16372
> El FMI, el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos, la COP21 y la COP26, el "Green Finance" y el "Green Energy New Deal" de Estados Unidos pusieron un final bastante brutal a la era de "todo el petróleo" y, por extensión, al sistema del petrodólar. Nuestras élites económicas y políticas quieren que el mundo se equipe de "energía limpia". Esto supondrá una gran cantidad de fotovoltaica upstream y downstream, cambiando una gran cantidad de equipos y productos que deberán adaptarse a las nuevas tecnologías. Como resultado, la demanda industrial de plata aumentará fuertemente.
> El Silver Institute nos dice que la demanda total de plata alcanzará los 1.029 Moz en 2021, para una producción minera de solo 829 Moz. El déficit en 2020 ya era de 250 Moz. Estos déficits son acumulativos.
> ...



Sería interesante saber cuánto habría que invertir para pasar de las 829 a las 1029, así tendríamos el precio de equilibrio según la teoría Muttley-Antorob


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Sí, pero nos falta un buen traductor esseri/ español. Mientras lo sacan ignore manda



El ETF yastá apalabráu con el Bank of Fachander.

Ves rompiendo la hucha´l cerdito.


----------



## Muttley (25 Dic 2021)

El oro y la plata tienen una correlación de 0,83 en su comportamiento spot,por lo que están claramente correlacionadas. 
La plata añade picante. El oro no tiene picante. Es valor puro. 
En versión financiera, es como si añadiera “leverage” a la posición de metales preciosos aumentando el riesgo. 
Mucho más inestable e infravalorada que el oro. 

Es donde está el “bagger”, el multiplicar por dos. No digo que el oro no pueda, pero yo veo más cerca los 45$ de la onza de plata que los 3600$ del oro. 
Además, limitándonos al plano físico, la plata se puede comprar desde 24-25 euros la onza mientras que el oro anda cerca de los 100-120 euros por cada veinteavo. La plata es conveniente para poca inversión.


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> El oro y la plata tienen una correlación de 0,83 en su comportamiento spot,por lo que están claramente correlacionadas.
> La plata añade picante. El oro no tiene picante. Es valor puro.
> En versión financiera, es como si añadiera “leverage” a la posición de metales preciosos aumentando el riesgo.
> Mucho más inestable e infravalorada que el oro.
> ...



Y además por esto:


----------



## juli (25 Dic 2021)

Forbes uniéndose a la confluencia de factores comentada promocionando custodia metalera.

En principio, estaría muy bien el protagonismo del metal en otros ámbitos y expresiones. Iwalmente, una tokenización del metal lo metería en el rango cripto de un plumazo y éso transmite movimiento y proyección de precio , lo k es muy efectista... pero, por paradógico k parezca, la postura respetuosa y consecuente con las tesis de un metalero convencido, es, imo, BTC como complemento al Gold físico, no los tokens digitales. Insisto en k lo k garantiza mantener valor con total independencia a largo plazo de cualkier sistema financiero impuesto es ese Combo...ni uno, ni otro de sus elementos, sino la complementariedá en sí.

Es un punto interesante , aunke pillarlo rekiere una comprensión elementalilla y libre de prejuicios de ambas opciones . A ver si cae en los días siguientes, porke es ciertamente jugoso. De hecho, Kinesis ya lo consigue...pero con "invitados a la fiesta". El Combo BTC-Gold, los elimina, garantizando cualidades cripto k mejoran el metal físico y GESTIÓN INTEGRAL en esos términos POR PARTE DEL PROPIETARIO Y NAHIDE MÁS.









You Can Now Hold Physical Swiss Gold On The Ethereum Blockchain


SEBA Bank is launching a digital token that allows investors to take ownership of physical gold stored in Swiss vaults.




www.forbes.com






*Ahora puede tener oro suizo físico en la cadena de bloques Ethereum*















SEBA Bank está lanzando un token digital que permite a los inversores tomar posesión del oro físico almacenado en bóvedas suizas, todo a través de la cadena de bloques Ethereum.
El nuevo producto del banco suizo existe como un token ERC-20, lo que significa que está custodiado y negociado en la segunda cadena de bloques más grande del mundo. Esto difiere de los productos de oro digitales tradicionales que no se almacenan en una cadena de bloques y, por lo tanto, simplemente sirven como pagarés de un emisor.

Las cadenas de bloques como Ethereum desbloquean un mayor grado de seguridad de la inversión, ya que no requieren un tercero de confianza para autenticar la propiedad de los activos digitales.
En su lugar, utilizan un libro mayor descentralizado que comparten todos en la red y que mantiene un registro único e incontrovertible de todas las transacciones. Esto luego se enriquece con los contratos inteligentes multipartitos de Ethereum, una capa adicional de funcionalidad que puede, por ejemplo, verificar los números de serie de lingotes de oro físicos que se han asignado a participaciones digitales específicas.

Guido Buehler, director ejecutivo de SEBA Bank, describió la nueva ficha de oro como un "desarrollo histórico" para la industria de los metales preciosos, no porque sea el primer producto de este tipo en el mercado, sino por el historial de SEBA Bank de cumplimiento normativo de nivel institucional .

“Como la emisión y custodia del token es administrada por un banco suizo con una licencia bancaria y de corredor de valores, los inversores institucionales pueden confiar en la plataforma del token para ofrecer una plataforma de inversión segura y regulada”, enfatizó. "Además, la custodia del oro físico está en manos de firmas suizas reguladas, lo que garantiza que la seguridad de los activos sea primordial tanto para la naturaleza digital como física del producto".

Los titulares de tokens pueden canjear su oro físico a pedido en cualquier momento de las refinerías asociadas de SEBA Bank, sin incurrir en las tarifas de transporte y almacenamiento que cobran las plataformas de oro digital tradicionales como BullionVault. Cada ficha representa 1 g ($ 57) del metal y es divisible a 4 lugares decimales.

El token también se puede utilizar como una "moneda estable totalmente compatible" en los mercados de activos digitales, reflejando el papel de las monedas estables fiduciarias Tether (USDT) y USDC.
Al vender activos digitales como bitcoin, muchos usuarios de criptomonedas eligen mantener los ingresos en saldos de monedas estables que están vinculados a una moneda fiduciaria, en lugar de mantener la moneda fiduciaria real en sí misma, porque estos proxies basados en blockchain son más fáciles de comerciar, por sí mismos. custodia y préstamo a interés. Al agregar una moneda estable de oro a sus carteras, los usuarios pueden reemplazar parte de su exposición a la inflación y la volatilidad del tipo de cambio con exposición a los precios de las materias primas.

SEBA Bank no es la primera empresa en reconocer la demanda de este tipo de cobertura.
Paxos, el gigante de las monedas estables con sede en Nueva York, lanzó el token PAX Gold (PAXG) en 2019 , vinculando su valor a una onza troy de oro almacenada en las bóvedas de Brink en Londres. PAXG se cotiza en los intercambios líderes del mercado Binance, Kraken y FTX. También se puede utilizar para ganar intereses en las plataformas financieras centralizadas Nexo, Celsius y Blockfi.
Mientras tanto, los intercambios Uphold y Blockchain.com han lanzado sus propios tokens respaldados por oro, UPXAU y DGLD.
SEBA Bank aún no ha confirmado si brindará a los clientes la oportunidad de obtener un rendimiento de su nueva ficha de oro. Sin embargo, la compañía lanzó recientemente servicios de participación y ganancias para varios otros activos digitales , incluidos Polkadot (DOT) y Cardano (ADA).
"Los inversores buscan exposición a una amplia gama de activos, incluidas monedas estables, productos de rendimiento criptográfico y activos tokenizados", dijo Buehler. “SEBA Bank está atendiendo esta demanda y abriendo el acceso a los mercados del oro para los inversores en forma de un token digital regulado, rentable y preparado para el futuro.


----------



## Larsil (25 Dic 2021)

Oajlá, u ojalá, que hiciera un dinero real basado en la plata, el oro, y el cobre.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Dic 2021)

juli dijo:


> En su lugar, utilizan un libro mayor descentralizado que comparten todos en la red y que mantiene un registro único e incontrovertible de todas las transacciones.



Eso es mentira. El CEO de Ethereum, echó atrás todas las transacciones de la cadena de bloques de Ethereum a raíz de un robo. Debido a ello hubo una derivación en el libro de contabilidad mayor, creándose Ethereum Clasic, en donde el robo se dio por bueno y Ethereum en donde no se permitió el robo. Por lo tanto, la cadena de bloques en los que están esos contratos de oro NO es inmutable, y puede ser alterada por una entidad central, su CEO.

Casualmente la sede de Ethereum está en Suiza y es raro que no sepan lo que he explicado en SEBA Bank.


----------



## juli (26 Dic 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Eso es mentira. El CEO de Ethereum, echó atrás todas las transacciones de la cadena de bloques de Ethereum a raíz de un robo. Debido a ello hubo una derivación en el libro de contabilidad mayor, creándose Ethereum Clasic, en donde el robo se dio por bueno y Ethereum en donde no se permitió el robo. Por lo tanto, la cadena de bloques en los que están esos contratos de oro NO es inmutable, y puede ser alterada por una entidad central, su CEO.
> 
> Casualmente la sede de Ethereum está en Suiza y es raro que no sepan lo que he explicado en SEBA Bank.



Obvio y 100% de acuerdo. Pero entrecomíllalo, kojonex...k es el texto linkado, no lo k he dicho yo. 

De hecho...esos manoseos de custodia/contraparte - y el trillón posibles - entrarían de lleno en lo k sí apuntaba en el previo a ese texto linkado sobre ké era lo más legítimo y respetuoso con el ADN metalero para integrar el físico en el criptoworld...k, imo, no serían los tokens respaldados en Oro, sino un combo - hoy por hoy - con BTC.


----------



## FranMen (26 Dic 2021)

Una historia de navidad 








El tesoro de dinares de la Alcazaba


En mayo de 1941, en los trabajos de excavación que se realizaban junto al desaparecido Palacio Real, se encontró un tesoro de más de treinta monedas




www.diariodealmeria.es


----------



## FranMen (26 Dic 2021)

A falta de Antorob y ironman y no sabiendo donde ponerlo lo dejo aquí:








Los hallazgos globales de hidrocarburos en 2021: rumbo a su nivel más bajo en 75 años


Este año continúa la tendencia de los anteriores hacia la falta de grandes descubrimientos individuales.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (26 Dic 2021)

Una pequeña curiosidad por si alguna vez visitáis Granada está cerca y es accesible 








✅ MINAS DE ORO DE LANCHA DEL GENIL - GRANADA - RINCONES DE GRANADA


Si buscas un lugar cerca de la capital granadina en el que pasar un rato agradable, en plena naturaleza, al que puedas ir caminando o en bici, adecuado para ir con niños y además aprender algo más de la historia de Granada, entonces tienes que acercarte a las antiguas minas de oro de Lancha del...




rinconesdegranada.com


----------



## Muttley (27 Dic 2021)

Somos MuY cansinos…pero es la verdad:
Sino lo tocas….no es tuyo.


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> A falta de Antorob y ironman y no sabiendo donde ponerlo lo dejo aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es algo que tienen muy tapado y que probablemente esté en el meollo de la prisa tan tremenda que le ha entrado a todo el mundo por "electrificar" el transporte privado e investigar para hacerlo con el transporte en un futuro (ahora mismo no es viable).

El petróleo se está acabando como recurso BARATO y llegará un momento en que costarán más barriles de petróleo extraerlo que los que obtengas a cambio (máj o menoj lo que pasa con la fusión "nucelar", que por ahora gasta más energía producirla de la que retorna...), y se están teniendo que "inventar" crisis en Rusia, Argelia y otros países productores para mantener el precio artificialmente alto de los hidrocarburos (el tema de Irak-Siria y el Yemen ya está bastante agotado...) para que no cierren en cadena las refinerías por pérdidas....

Mal futuro energético tenemos si no se descubre pronto algo que complemente a las renovables para sustituir al petróleo, claramente insuficientes hoy día.... y miedo me da de la infraestructura/producción eléctrica que será necesaria para alimentar de cientos de millones de coches eléctricos....


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Dic 2021)

HIMBOKO a los expertos metaleros para q nos ilustren en algo.
Quizá es una pregunta tonta o difícil de responder, pero ahora con el caso de Turquía… un metalero en Turquía, que ventajas tiene (a parte de las obvias de no palmar patrimonio) ?
ventaja quiero decir si además de no palmar su dinero fiduciario si podría comprar más cosas q antes de dicha depreciación de la lira. Estaría bien poder tener ejemplos reales, yo q se… vivienda o bienes. Si antes podía comprar un coche de segunda mano con digamos 100 gramos de oro, hoy con esos 100 gramos compra dos o algo así. No se.


----------



## Muttley (27 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> HIMBOKO a los expertos metaleros para q nos ilustren en algo.
> Quizá es una pregunta tonta o difícil de responder, pero ahora con el caso de Turquía… un metalero en Turquía, que ventajas tiene (a parte de las obvias de no palmar patrimonio) ?
> ventaja quiero decir si además de no palmar su dinero fiduciario si podría comprar más cosas q antes de dicha depreciación de la lira. Estaría bien poder tener ejemplos reales, yo q se… vivienda o bienes. Si antes podía comprar un coche de segunda mano con digamos 100 gramos de oro, hoy con esos 100 gramos compra dos o algo así. No se.



Estuve hace poco,
Muchos de los servicios para extranjeros se pagan en euros directamente (Transporte, air bnb, hoteles…)
Los restaurantes readaptan cartas a sus costes.
Mercado inmobiliario seguro que hay opciones interesantes, sobre todo en la costa que esta infestada de rusos y ucranianos. Es el Benidorm eslavo.
Eso si, en el bazar se compraba plata a precio muy bueno


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Estuve hace poco,
> Muchos de los servicios para extranjeros se pagan en euros directamente (Transporte, air bnb, hoteles…)
> Los restaurantes readaptan cartas a sus costes.
> Mercado inmobiliario seguro que hay opciones interesantes, sobre todo en la costa que esta infestada de rusos y ucranianos. Es el Benidorm eslavo.
> Eso si, en el bazar se compraba plata a precio muy bueno



Yo es q una de las ventajas q veo de acumular metal es además beneficiarte de un colapso. O sea aprovechar el momento y cambiarlo por propiedades y quizá el cambio sale más favorable.


----------



## Muttley (27 Dic 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Yo es q una de las ventajas q veo de acumular metal es además beneficiarte de un colapso. O sea aprovechar el momento y cambiarlo por propiedades y quizá el cambio sale más favorable.



Exacto. Preservar tu riqueza en metales preciosos habiendo hecho los deberes durante años cambiando tus papelitos de liras por oro y ahora..cuando llueva sangre, cambiar tu oro por papelitos x1000 para comprar propiedades de calidad.


----------



## ElMayoL (27 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Exacto. Preservar tu riqueza en metales preciosos habiendo hecho los deberes durante años cambiando tus papelitos de liras por oro y ahora..cuando llueva sangre, cambiar tu oro por papelitos x1000 para comprar propiedades de calidad.



Lo q me imagino q también aumenta x1000 el riesgo de cambio. 
imagino lo difícil en Venezuela q puede ser cambiar onzasde oro jejejeje.


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Expertos revelan que invertir en sets de Lego es más rentable que hacerlo en oro
> 
> 
> Cuando alguien tiene dinero, los expertos suelen recomendar que inviertan en bienes inmuebles, en joyas, en arte o en oro. Pero existe otro producto sorprendente que es más rentable: los sets de Lego.
> ...



He llegado ¿qué pasa?


----------



## Muttley (28 Dic 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> He llegado ¿qué pasa?



@Spielzeug


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Dic 2021)

Rumor: - China y Rusia anuncian que firmarán un "documento político crucial" coincidiendo con los juegos olímpicos de invierno


https://tass.com/world/1381839 Rusia y China anuncian la firma de un "crucial documento político" coincidiendo con los juegos olímpicos de invierno que es cuando China va a presentar oficialmente su alternativa monetaria al dólar. Nótese que el hecho de anunciarlo sin especificar exactamente...




www.burbuja.info





Rumores en camino... Qué será lo que quieren anunciar?

Ambas potencias llevan años acumulando sets de LEGO


----------



## juli (28 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rumor: - China y Rusia anuncian que firmarán un "documento político crucial" coincidiendo con los juegos olímpicos de invierno
> 
> 
> https://tass.com/world/1381839 Rusia y China anuncian la firma de un "crucial documento político" coincidiendo con los juegos olímpicos de invierno que es cuando China va a presentar oficialmente su alternativa monetaria al dólar. Nótese que el hecho de anunciarlo sin especificar exactamente...
> ...



Minguáil, esta mañana , los banksters occidentalitos a coro se iban currando la cara b.


----------



## Muttley (28 Dic 2021)

Para los más numismaticos 

Descarga directa de manuales y libros de Tauler y Fau de moneda española


----------



## OBDC (28 Dic 2021)

Prediccion de anuncio de URSS y China: Mercado único euroasiático, lo que supone una reedición de la URSS pero aún más potente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2021)

Un hilo realmente interesante k respalda k el Trono / "lotería" monetaria global está en la próxima Stable Coin global ( Tether en el mercado crypto ) ...y k ,imo, sería la aspiración lógica del Gold en la coñomía global futura.

Lyn Alden expone k - para k las interrelacionadas y tambaleantes patas de banco fiat - ese trono pueda estar ocupado por productos de deuda estatal actualmente sin demanda ( lo mismo k se ha provocado artificialmente durante décadas con el petrodólar y ahora con el cryptodólar : Demanda de papel verde ). La copla de fondo, siempre, respecto a una existencia ekilibrada de estructuras de deuda-papel infinito k favorezcan al dueño de la impresora no es , por cochambrosa y aneuronal k sea la filfa creada , NADA MÁS k el hecho de k tenga demanda o no. Así de simple - y es bien cierto : Manolito Gafotas puede imprimir tantos billetes como la Lagarde...la copla es k en la tienda de chuches de su barrio sólo kerrán euros -.

En fin, por lo k entiendo k podría condicionar - pesimamente - al Oro en el futuro - , ahí lo dejo ( k los constructos idóneos para el próximo chanchullo - politicuchos , sociales, monetarios, etc - sean una plasta indigerible integrada en la narrativa de turno y abrazada por la borregada, poca duda dejan estos dos últimos años ).


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

juli dijo:


> Un hilo realmente interesante k respalda k el Trono / "lotería" monetaria global está en la próxima Stable Coin global ( Tether en el mercado crypto ) ...y k ,imo, sería la aspiración lógica del Gold en la coñomía global futura.
> 
> Lyn Alden expone k - para k las interrelacionadas y tambaleantes patas de banco fiat - ese trono pueda estar ocupado por productos de deuda estatal actualmente sin demanda ( lo mismo k se ha provocado artificialmente durante décadas con el petrodólar y ahora con el cryptodólar : Demanda de papel verde ). La copla de fondo, siempre, respecto a una existencia ekilibrada de estructuras de deuda-papel infinito k favorezcan al dueño de la impresora no es , por cochambrosa y aneuronal k sea la filfa creada , NADA MÁS k el hecho de k tenga demanda o no. Así de simple - y es bien cierto : Manolito Gafotas puede imprimir tantos billetes como la Lagarde...la copla es k en la tienda de chuches de su barrio sólo kerrán euros -.
> 
> En fin, por lo k entiendo k podría condicionar - pesimamente - al Oro en el futuro - , ahí lo dejo ( k los constructos idóneos para el próximo chanchullo - politicuchos , sociales, monetarios, etc - sean una plasta indigerible integrada en la narrativa de turno y abrazada por la borregada, poca duda dejan estos dos últimos años ).




No acabo de entender lo que dices. Parece claro que las stablecoins van a ser reguladas antes que después, y parece lógico que las exijan algún tipo de respaldo "real". Puediera ser que pida que cada theter esté respaldado por un dolar, lo que podría suponer más demanda de dólares y más justificación del fiat... pero no acabo de ver como eso va a condicionar para mal al Oro


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Prediccion de anuncio de URSS y China: Mercado único euroasiático, lo que supone una reedición de la URSS pero aún más potente.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Pudiera ser. La gran incógnita es si van a poner alguna "modeda común" y si esa va a estar respaldada en oro


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> @Spielzeug




En los media, llevan un tiempo que el oro ni se nombra. Hay un interés por mantener el precio suprimido y al rebaño lejos del metal dorado.


----------



## OBDC (29 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pudiera ser. La gran incógnita es si van a poner alguna "modeda común" y si esa va a estar respaldada en oro



Ningún gobierno puede respaldar su moneda en oro. Si lo hicieran, permitirían que manipulando el precio del oro otros actores derribaran su moneda....o sea que pasarían a perder el control de su moneda derivando ese poder a terceros.
Me llama la atención que en un foro que se vive diciendo que el precio del oro esta manipulado, todavía no se perciba que esa manipulación afectaría exactamente igual a cualquier gobierno que quisiera basar en el oro su estrategia monetaria.
La estrategia monetaria siempre va a estar basada en el poder militar, y una unión rusa-china poco margen dejaría a otras coaliciones. Igualmente, ayer era 28/12


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (29 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> No acabo de entender lo que dices. Parece claro que las stablecoins van a ser reguladas antes que después, y parece lógico que las exijan algún tipo de respaldo "real". Puediera ser que pida que cada theter esté respaldado por un dolar, lo que podría suponer más demanda de dólares y más justificación del fiat... pero no acabo de ver como eso va a condicionar para mal al Oro



Tether está - por rebasáo o por integráo, la verdá es k importa un wevo - amortizaíto...el debate en su momento era dilucidar el porké de la sorprendente permisividá de los reguladores globales hacia él y el rol k jugaba un truño semejante en la evolución de BTC...pero de éso hace años ya . Las Stable Coins crypto son, simplemente, DÓLARES REENCARNADOS. O sea...k la Stable Coin global en un mercáo de aumento exponencial perfectamente hiperinflacionable ad infinitum siga siendo la misma. ( y la moneda de reserva de facto , k posiblemente sea lo k la FED - caso de apellidarse Nakamoto, por ejemplo - buscara con todo ésto : perpetuar el dólar y su demanda )

El hilo - y ésta chavala es aguda y brillante de kojonex , de lo mejor k se puede leer actualmente entre el guruserío económico internetero , imo - ya da por sentado el timo del cryptodólar...y entra de lleno en k otros formatos de deuda-papel descojonáos asuman también ese rol ( Treasures, en este caso ) para k los vasos comunicantes de la coñomía yankee, no peten...ni sikiera llevando el pastiche hasta el infinito y más allá.

El hilo linkado es especialmente acojonante, pues , tal como la FED ya hace con las acciones, conseguiría enrikecer a los aliados del US Dólar EN TODOS SUS PRODUCTOS. Y k el sistema de un dólar hiperimpreso no sólo no se desajustase, sino k fuese un loop ferpekto y atractivo pa´himbersores.

En ese cierre chanchullero del USD ecosystem ...el Gold kedaría de puto adorno ( a expensas de k otros sistemas lo adoptasen ).


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2021)

mainstream









Central banks accelerate shift from dollar to gold worldwide


More resilient to upcoming rate hikes, holdings rose to a 31-year high in 2021




asia.nikkei.com






*NIKKEI Asia*






Aunque la Reserva Federal de EE. UU. Está empezando a endurecer su control sobre el crédito, otros bancos centrales continúan su cambio hacia el oro, lo que refleja las preocupaciones mundiales sobre el régimen monetario basado en el dólar.

*Los bancos centrales aceleran el cambio del dólar al oro en todo el mundo*

Más resistentes a las próximas subidas de tipos, las tenencias subieron a un máximo de 31 años en 2021


----------



## juli (30 Dic 2021)

da fucking Combo...



*La demanda explota
De repente, todo el mundo quiere monedas de oro Krugerrand*









Plötzlich wollen alle Krügerrand-Goldmünzen


Gold gilt als krisensicher. Der Umsatz mit dem Edelmetall steigt auch im zweiten Pandemiejahr. Davon profitiert auch eine bei Deutschen besonders beliebte Goldmünze aus Südafrika.




www.n-tv.de





"Según la empresa de marketing Prestige Bullion, la moneda de oro Krugerrand de Sudáfrica debería terminar el año con un nuevo récord de exportación. *"En los últimos doce meses hasta finales de noviembre, se exportaron más de 700.000 onzas troy, más del 80 por ciento de ellas a Alemania"*, dijo Richard Collocott, director de marketing de la empresa ubicada en las afueras de Johannesburgo."


*Alemania tiene la mayor cantidad de nodos Bitcoin del mundo*





Éstos ijoeputas poniéndose las botas mientras llevan el kobi al nº1 de los 40 ...y tós los euromemox apampanáos, k si cara ...k si cruz...y a bailar y hacer el pino a su puto son...mientras sus sicarios locales exprimen a sus "compatriotas" con tasas plusmarkistas.

En nada, crack a boom k no se podía de sabé...y además de robarnos hasta la vajilla y el zulito de l´awela...A PRECIO´PUTA .


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (31 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> Prediccion de anuncio de *URSS y China:* Mercado único* euroasiático,* lo que supone una reedición de la URSS pero aún más potente.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Desconozco si puedes molestar a un gilipollas. Pero que has quedado como un puto analfabeto, no hay duda. Abramos los manuales de geografía, porque el imbécil, muestra una nueva concepción geográfica.

(esto es la deriva de los que como tú se enorgullecen del desconocimiento). pa ya so y ri di cu lo


----------



## OBDC (31 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Desconozco si puedes molestar a un gilipollas. Pero que has quedado como un puto analfabeto, no hay duda. Abramos los manuales de geografía, porque el imbécil, muestra una nueva concepción geográfica.
> 
> (esto es la deriva de los que como tú se enorgullecen del desconocimiento). pa ya so y ri di cu lo



Otra muesca en la culata 
Nunca pensé que poniendo la palabra "gilipollas" vinieran en manada...
El 28 de diciembre sigue arrastrando gilipollas días después. La URSS no existe por si no te enteraste hace años...
Nada como un gilipollas tratando de desenmascarar un gilipollas...
Nivel Dios.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## risto mejido (31 Dic 2021)

Alguien sabe algo de antorov? Ese que tenía un blog muy bueno y ya parece que no escribe nada, sabéis que es de él?
Se echa de menos leer su blog


----------



## antorob (31 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de antorov? Ese que tenía un blog muy bueno y ya parece que no escribe nada, sabéis que es de él?
> Se echa de menos leer su blog



Buenas tardes. 

Me paso para desear a todos un feliz año 2022 (dentro de las circunstancias que todos conocemos).

Os dejo una de esas lecturas en las que deleitarse con cada palabra, cada frase y cada párrafo, aunque sean muy dolorosas.

También hace mención a un pronóstico para el precio del oro y plata. 

Forecast 2022 — Dumpster Fire Blazing on the Frontier of a Dark Age | Kunstler


Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Muttley (31 Dic 2021)

Pasad todos una feliz salida y entrada de año
Que la salud os sonría y que mantengáis a todos los seres queridos cerca. 
Lo del dinero en este post no considero necesario ni mencionarlo.
Si estáis leyendo esto ya sabéis lo que es el valor, la riqueza y como conservarla.


----------



## PLACOINS (31 Dic 2021)

A pocas horas de cambiar de año , os deseo lo mejor para todos y que podamos seguir intercambiando vivencias y conocimientos . 
Un saludo compañeros  
FELIZ AÑO


----------



## OBDC (31 Dic 2021)

Feliz año a todos los que me leáis, y los que me tengan en ignorado en las multis.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FranMen (31 Dic 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Pasad todos una feliz salida y entrada de año
> Que la salud os sonría y que mantengáis a todos los seres queridos cerca.
> Lo del dinero en este post no considero necesario ni mencionarlo.
> Si estáis leyendo esto ya sabéis lo que es el valor, la riqueza y como conservarla.



Como dices, la mayor riqueza es la familia y los amigos, que el 2022 los conserve y los amplíe y si cae alguna onza bienvenida sea


----------



## L'omertá (31 Dic 2021)

Feliz año a todos, "chaperos" hijos de puta.
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## cdametalero (31 Dic 2021)

Feliz e interesante 2022 el que nos espera compañeros!!!
Sed buenos y disfrutad a vuestra manera


----------



## Chefrufus (1 Ene 2022)

Feliz año a todos. Ha sido un placer haber aprendido tanto de vosotros acerca de todo lo concerniente al tema monetario. Este es uno de los hilos con más calidad que hay en el foro. Será un verdadero placer volver a estar con vosotros este 2022. En estos tiempos de tanta incertidumbre cuídense todos y cuiden de sus seres queridos. Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Ene 2022)

Feliz año confloreros!! Un abrazo a todos, trolls incluidos.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Ene 2022)

Feliz año, el 2022 nos viene con el nuevo _Quillo_saki, Omar Montes:


----------



## cdametalero (1 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Feliz año, el 2022 nos viene con el nuevo _Quillo_saki, Omar Montes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 889583



Lo de las plazas de garaje es discutible con las noticias de la "agenda" de eliminar la propiedad privada de vehículos por ser algo obsoleto... Pero vamos el mensaje del chaval es claro: horos y propiedades


----------



## Scire (1 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Feliz año, el 2022 nos viene con el nuevo _Quillo_saki, Omar Montes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 889583



Sabiduría gitanil tradicional.

Al menos la gente sabe qué es una casa, una plaza de coche y el oro. De bosla, criptos, derivados, preferentes... nadie tiene ni idea e invierte.

Omar Montes demuestra ser más sensato que la mayoría de himbersores.


----------



## OBDC (1 Ene 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## bitxera (1 Ene 2022)

¿Que empresas dan opción de depositarios?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (1 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Feliz año, el 2022 nos viene con el nuevo _Quillo_saki, Omar Montes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 889583



"Quillosaki"

Buenísimo.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Feliz año, el 2022 nos viene con el nuevo _Quillo_saki, Omar Montes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 889583



Pues te deskojonarás...pero personalmente, siempre he creído k los gangsta-rapers ( ahora, trapers y reguetoneros ) y show-stars de otro pelo ( Una Madonna enjoyada hasta las cachas, por ejemplo ) serían iconos de un posible lanzamiento massmediático global masivo en el caso de un Oro sacralizado . A esos niveles de obviedá y difusión, reseteas la psike colectiva en tres telediarreicos y sin necesidá de discursos metafísicios ni poyas.

Si algo ha kedado claro es k las narrativas de la Kastuza , TV global mediante , no dan al más retarded por perdido y parten del nivel Barrio Sésamo. A loh biruh me remito.

De cualkier modo, musho respeto por la propiedá privada y la prosperidá de la plebe sería éso...pero wé, vamos viendo...


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Ene 2022)

Los ricos ganan mucho mas en bolsa, inmobiliaria y demás historias por ahora, no les interesa tener el dinero congelado en un metal que no les aporta nada, como digo por ahora. Tendrán un 5% como muchísimo… cuando esto empiece a colapsar de verdad pues ya venderán lo además y compraran mas metal, pero por ahora no compensa…


----------



## Jebediah (1 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Pues te deskojonarás...pero personalmente, siempre he creído k los gangsta-rapers ( ahora, trapers y reguetoneros ) y show-stars de otro pelo ( Una Madonna enjoyada hasta las cachas, por ejemplo ) serían iconos de un posible lanzamiento massmediático global masivo en el caso de un Oro sacralizado . A esos niveles de obviedá y difusión, reseteas la psike colectiva en tres telediarreicos y sin necesidá de discursos metafísicios ni poyas.
> 
> Si algo ha kedado claro es k las narrativas de la Kastuza , TV global mediante , no dan al más retarded por perdido y parten del nivel Barrio Sésamo. A loh biruh me remito.
> 
> De cualkier modo, musho respeto por la propiedá privada y la prosperidá de la plebe sería éso...pero wé, vamos viendo...



No si estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice, sólo me ha extrañado haberlo oído de él; en la entrevista de La Resistencia también me sorprendió para bien cómo hablaba, un tío que parecía medianamente normal.
En este y otro foro alguno ha dicho que lo del garaje que no... no estoy de acuerdo. La agenda podrá decir lo que quiera pero los garajes estarán solicitados siempre, y me da que cada vez más, aunque intenten prohibir coches en ciudades o lo que quieran.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> No si estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice, sólo me ha extrañado haberlo oído de él; en la entrevista de La Resistencia también me sorprendió para bien cómo hablaba, un tío que parecía medianamente normal.
> En este y otro foro alguno ha dicho que lo del garaje que no... no estoy de acuerdo. La agenda podrá decir lo que quiera pero los garajes estarán solicitados siempre, y me da que cada vez más, aunque intenten prohibir coches en ciudades o lo que quieran.



A mi también me parece mas despierto que la mayoría, ademas me consta que le gusta ayudar a los necesitados.


----------



## Muttley (1 Ene 2022)

PROGRAMÓN de escándalo con @fff en el canal del Dragon Oro Plata 
Hemos hecho algo que creo que no se había hecho nunca. 300 años de historia de España e Imperio español a través de las monedas de oro y más concretamente de los 8 escudos (doblones de a 8).
Reyes, cecas, bustos, curiosidades, anécdotas y por supuesto coleccionismo e inversión


----------



## skifi (1 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> PROGRAMÓN de escándalo con @fff en el canal del Dragon Oro Plata
> Hemos hecho algo que creo que no se había hecho nunca. 300 años de historia de España e Imperio español a través de las monedas de oro y más concretamente de los 8 escudos (doblones de a 8).
> Reyes, cecas, bustos, curiosidades, anécdotas y por supuesto coleccionismo e inversión



Hala, ya me tienes enganchado dos horas a Youtube…


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## juli (2 Ene 2022)

*Los gobernadores y jefes de supervisión anuncian el aplazamiento de la implementación de Basilea III para aumentar la capacidad operativa de los bancos y supervisores para responder al Covid-19*

Comunicado de prensa |
27 de marzo de 2020

El organismo de supervisión del Comité de Basilea, el Grupo de Gobernadores y Jefes de Supervisión de Bancos Centrales (GHOS), ha respaldado un conjunto de medidas para proporcionar capacidad operativa adicional a los bancos y supervisores para responder a las prioridades inmediatas de estabilidad financiera derivadas del impacto del coronavirus. enfermedad (Covid-19) en el sistema bancario mundial.
"Es importante que los bancos y supervisores puedan comprometer todos sus recursos para responder al impacto de Covid-19. Esto incluye brindar servicios críticos a la economía real y garantizar que el sistema bancario siga siendo financiera y operativamente resistente. Las medidas respaldadas por Hoy GHOS tiene como objetivo priorizar estos objetivos y estamos dispuestos a actuar más allá si es necesario ", dijo François Villeroy de Galhau, presidente de GHOS y gobernador del Banco de Francia.
Pablo Hernández de Cos, presidente del Comité de Basilea y gobernador del Banco de España, dijo: "Las medidas de hoy liberarán capacidad operativa para los bancos y supervisores a medida que respondan al impacto económico de Covid-19. El Comité continuará de cerca monitorear el impacto de Covid-19 en los bancos y supervisores y responder según sea necesario en coordinación con la Junta de Estabilidad Financiera y otros organismos que establecen estándares sobre temas transversales ".
Las medidas respaldadas por el GHOS comprenden los siguientes cambios en el cronograma de implementación de los estándares sobresalientes de Basilea III:

La fecha de implementación de las normas de Basilea III finalizadas en diciembre de 2017 se ha aplazado un año hasta el 1 de enero de 2023. Las disposiciones transitorias correspondientes para el piso de producción también se han ampliado un año hasta el 1 de enero de 2028.
La fecha de implementación del marco revisado de riesgo de mercado finalizado en enero de 2019 se ha aplazado un año hasta el 1 de enero de 2023.
La fecha de implementación de los requisitos de divulgación revisados del Pilar 3 finalizados en diciembre de 2018 se ha aplazado un año hasta el 1 de enero de 2023.
Estos estándares se finalizaron con el objetivo de complementar el conjunto inicial de estándares de Basilea III. Por lo tanto, no se espera que el cronograma revisado diluya la solidez del capital del sistema bancario global, pero proporcionará a los bancos y supervisores capacidad adicional para responder de manera inmediata y efectiva al impacto de Covid-19.
Los miembros de GHOS reafirmaron unánimemente su expectativa de una implementación completa, oportuna y consistente de todos los estándares de Basilea III basados en este cronograma revisado. Los acontecimientos actuales demuestran una vez más la importancia de un sistema financiero resistente, que estas reformas ayudarán a reforzar aún más.
En el anexo de este comunicado de prensa se incluye una tabla resumida de los cronogramas de implementación revisados.
*Anexo: resumen del cronograma de implementación revisado*






Lo importante para el tingláo metalero es el NFSR...k es lo k obliga a respaldar en fiat el 100% del metal-papel emitido para los metesacas chanchulleros . En la tabla final de implementación no hay alusiones específicas a ello, con lo k, o está integrado en los puntos expuestos ... O NO, así de simple. Esa es la madre del cordero.

La info k desliza éste ahora es de marzo de 2020...y el discurso de los gurusitos metaleros ha seguido incidiendo en la implementación de las NFSR todo este tiempo...con lo k o han miráo al tendío pa´panfletear sin fundamento...o esas normas podrían seguir en pie.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2022)

*Las reglas de liquidez de Basilea III relacionadas con el oro no se retrasan. Último (octubre) Informe de progreso de BIS Basilea III: "Los estándares NSFR se publicaron en la" Implementación de los estándares de Basilea III "de la PRA el 9 de julio de 2021. Los requisitos se aplicarán a partir del 1 de enero de 2022".*

- este informe del BIS es año y pico posterior -


----------



## Caracol (2 Ene 2022)

En Twitter el consenso es que en lo que afecta a los metales de Londres, se aplica ya. A partir de mañana se verá si hay efecto o no.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Ene 2022)

no nos emocionemos, que esto de basilea tiene truco








El Reino Unido excluirá a los bancos que comercian con oro de algunas normas de Basilea III - Oroinformación


Los bancos que negocian con oro en el mercado de Londres pueden estar tranquilos. La inquietud despertada por la próxima entrada en vigor de las normas de Basilea III, que les obligaba a reservar importantes provisiones con las que respaldar sus operaciones con oro no asignado, provocó la...




oroinformacion.com





en reino unido basilea iii no aplica, menudos piratas, como para respetar algo, los ingleses nunca han respetado nada, como para respetar esto que amenaza su juego de trileros


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2022)

2100..ese es el año...sobrevivid y triunfareisg...


----------



## Orooo (2 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> no nos emocionemos, que esto de basilea tiene truco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba claro.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Estaba claro.



Ké es lo k éso deja claro, según tú ?


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> no nos emocionemos, que esto de basilea tiene truco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso k linkas, k lleva todo el año sobre la mesa, no dice k Basilea III no se aplica en UK, sino k los bullion banks podrán solicitar una exención ( de hecho, lo propio este último trimestre ha sido esperar por alguna nueva al respecto - y , CASO DE HABERLA, valorar lo k esa exención provocaría ...es decir, otras normas más suaves, a ké actores afectaría, otras fechas, etc - ...y, k yo sepa - y si alguien la saca, de coña - ninguna noticia oficial al respecto se ha dado).

Más allá de ello, todo el artículo elucubra sobre los wevox morenos del Bank of England - y un departamento SUYO -. O sea, Y *HASTA K EL BIS* - k es kien implementa Basilea III - *HABLE* *...UISFULZINKIN PURO Y DURO*. Y si el BIS no abre el pikito, los piratas - a los k, obviamente, gracia no les iba a hacer ninguna - y la awela k fuma pueden hacer el pino.

Asínnn k cuando llegue una comunicación del BIS, será el momento de valorar si hay cambios...y cuáles son. ( Mañana, ya con la cotización abierta, debería haberla, caso de ser ése el escenario ).

K sea, por enésima vez, esperable una marcha atrás...ya es otra cosa. Pero mientras tanto, link a exención del BIS...ó HUMO.


_p.d. por cierto...algo relevante y k sí ha trascendido - ni recuerdo donde lo leí, pero de emisor solvente, era ...y creo k esta misma semana - es k se ha rebajado pero k muy considerablemente el número de BBanks en el cotarro - k , de hecho, es uno de los temores k la LMBA sostenía para la exención reclamada ( lo k, en principio , aunke sin ser garantía definitiva, instalaría el escenario en la implementación , precisamente por esa baja de entidades chanchulleras ) -._


----------



## Orooo (2 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Ké es lo k éso deja claro, según tú ?



Yo digo que patada hacia adelante.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo digo que patada hacia adelante.



Dices k el artículo lo deja claro, k es distinto.

Dónde ? según tú.


----------



## Orooo (2 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Dices k el artículo lo deja claro, k es distinto.
> 
> Dónde ? según tú.



Ni he leido el articulo 
Solo lo que ha dicho el forero.


----------



## juli (2 Ene 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Ni he leido el articulo
> Solo lo que ha dicho el forero.



OK, entendido. Y como opinión, totalmente legítima, faltaría piú...pero debe entenderse como tal por parte de kien lea.

Ni el artículo ni la conclusión del forero garantizan ni dejan claro la exención de lo k BIII implementa sobre las NSFR, k es lo k importa para el metal. ( ojo!...IMPORTANCIA LIMITADA, DE CUALKIER MODO, k ésa es otra - podría ser, ferpektamente y de hecho, un golpe de mano para , precisamente, restringir el número de Bullion Banks ADREDE - )

Como ya le decía a él arriba, entiendo k mañana sí deberían definirse al respecto. Exención o implementación...pero de cualkier modo, acabar con la confusión.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2022)

2 USANAS

La Judy , a lo suyo...tirando del hilo de un trono con muerte anunciada. El palabro mágico no lo ha dicho.



y una EX de rotunda referencia...de felicitación y promo gratuíta - k vale binoyes -.



Caña y pintxotorti again al banco de 3 patas k separe dineros sólidos del fiat digital infinito de las CBDC - ésto, siempre pendiente de su diseño -.

Ánde pone k los malabares MMT , además de orar a Keynes, no entiendan ferpectamente el valor real del capital ? ( Polarización y manolismo simplón ) . Esta encrucijada va de k una moneda de Reserva mundial pase página...para nada, ni en USA sikiera, de perpetuar la aberración monetaria k ha llevado el mundo a ese punto y k nahide está dispuesto - ni ya, obligado - a seguir aceptando.

La ortodoxia es tan disparatada y anacrónica con una impresora berreando sin fin...como con un mundo ultrasónico amarrado a un patrón FÍSICO ...y si algo keda claro desde la postguerra es k no hay delegación ni contraparte a la altura de tal "Señor" - k sólo se expresa en la propiedá REAL - . Es "Token" más confiable k "Nixon" ? FOFOA lo entendió ferpektamente : FREEGOLD.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

Pues señores, nuevo año y quedó claro que la plata y el oro "como especulación" fue un bluf frente a la mierda de las shitcoin.

Reconocer está bien y lo que es ha sido. El romanillo con su hilo de vender la plata en 30 insensatos estuvo en lo cierto, aunque un reloj estropeado dé la hora dos veces al día correctamente.

Otra cosa es acumular de a pocos metales por lo que pueda pasar o como inversión normal sin historias de voy a comprarme un lambo.


----------



## sebboh (4 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues señores, nuevo año y quedó claro que la plata y el oro "como especulación" fue un bluf frente a la mierda de las shitcoin.
> 
> Reconocer está bien y lo que es ha sido. El romanillo con su hilo de vender la plata en 30 insensatos estuvo en lo cierto, aunque un reloj estropeado dé la hora dos veces al día correctamente.
> 
> Otra cosa es acumular de a pocos metales por lo que pueda pasar o como inversión normal sin historias de voy a comprarme un lambo.



Aquí creo que nadie lo compra como especulación, al menos en la gente que más aporta al hilo (el que ha ido a especular se ha equivocado de activo).
Es la apuesta más conservadora para mantener tu dinero en el tiempo


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Ene 2022)

Turkey Reveals Scheme That Encourages the Conversion of Gold Deposits Into Lira Time Deposits – Economics Bitcoin News


Gold deposits and participation funds are converted into Turkish lira time deposit accounts at the account holder’s request.




news.bitcoin.com





Creo que he comentado alguna vez que el modelo de "confiscación" del oro en el contexto actual iba a ser así: el gobierno turco dará incentivos para convertir los depósitos de oro en liras turcas.

No especifica que incentivos serán hay diferentes posibilidades, beneficios fiscales, otro tipo de interés que no suponga intereses reales negativos una vez descontada la inflación... Pero la idea de fondo es integrar el oro en el sistema financiero e incentivar a los ciudadanos a hacerlo.

Si los incentivos son insuficientes, la medida no tendrá ningún éxito.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ene 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Aquí creo que nadie lo compra como especulación, al menos en la gente que más aporta al hilo (el que ha ido a especular se ha equivocado de activo).
> Es la apuesta más conservadora para mantener tu dinero en el tiempo



Exacto, invertir en oro y plata es hacerte una transferencia de dinero a ti mismo desde el pasado hacia el futuro.

No se puede hacer con dinero fiat porque hay unos bichos que cada poco se comen un poco.

Y en el hipotético caso de que el resto de la población entendiera esto y abriera los ojos es entonces cuando daría para comprarse un Lambo.


----------



## Furillo (4 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> invertir en oro y plata es hacerte una transferencia de dinero a ti mismo desde el pasado hacia el futuro.



MANCANTAO. Mis dieses, compañero metalero.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## cacho_perro (4 Ene 2022)

Pues parece que la tendencia en todo el mundo la última década es la de acumular oro por parte de sus bancos centrales a marchas forzadas e ir quitando la exposición al dólar poco a poco para que los useños no se mosqueen (demasiad) y empiecen con las "democratizaciones" o "sanciones" en represalia:









Los bancos centrales de todo el mundo aumentan el oro en sus reservas y aceleran su alejamiento del dólar estadounidense


Durante la última década, los bancos centrales han aumentado sus reservas del metal precioso en más de 4.500 toneladas.




actualidad.rt.com





Vamos, que están sustituyendo trólares por lingotes... supongo que el truco es hacerlo de tapadillo y de forma coordinada en vez de a lo bruto con un Libia o Irak de la vida....


----------



## OBDC (4 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pues parece que la tendencia en todo el mundo la última década es la de acumular oro por parte de sus bancos centrales a marchas forzadas e ir quitando la exposición al dólar poco a poco para que los useños no se mosqueen (demasiad) y empiecen con las "democratizaciones" o "sanciones" en represalia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que más que acumular es quitar de circulación. El oro y los trapicheos de evasión fiscal son una fuente de evasión y de acumular dinero ilegal, alegal o de fuentes muy conspicuas.
Quitarlo de circulación hace que se tenga que tributar más.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues señores, nuevo año y quedó claro que la plata y el oro "como especulación" fue un bluf frente a la mierda de las shitcoin.
> 
> Reconocer está bien y lo que es ha sido. El romanillo con su hilo de vender la plata en 30 insensatos estuvo en lo cierto, aunque un reloj estropeado dé la hora dos veces al día correctamente.
> 
> Otra cosa es acumular de a pocos metales por lo que pueda pasar o como inversión normal sin historias de voy a comprarme un lambo.



No puedes liberar el Oro antes k BTC y las cryptos , la válvula de escape del fiat infinito desbocado ( a cryptos infinitas ) no funcionaría ...y el crecimiento de precio del metal no sería ilimitado : En un punto, y nada tardío, sencillamente nahide vendería. Asínn k la hiperinflación actual se daría en burbujas de activos reales...y demasiado cante oficial.

Una Reserva de valor imbatible - k dotaría de estabilidá a TODO , como awa entrando en un terreno , por muy irregular k fuese - sólo puede soltarse el minuto antes del reset - de hecho, sería su confirmación oficial -. Da iwal los malabares k hagas antes y hacia dónde se dirijan : El ekilibrio y el respaldo de todo sólo se daría en ese punto ( y para entonces, es mejor tener el supply de confeti repartido y en circulación - en lo k se crean activos sólidos relativamente estancos a la "economía real" ...no en gominolas , carros, tomates o cervezas compradas por puro pánico inflacionario k ya estarían arrasando el bolsillo *y la psike* de la plebe - ).

Al final, es , en gran parte, comprar tiempo.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Aquí creo que nadie lo compra como especulación, al menos en la gente que más aporta al hilo (el que ha ido a especular se ha equivocado de activo).
> Es la apuesta más conservadora para mantener tu dinero en el tiempo



Me referia a lo de Wallstreetsbets con la plata, ha sido un bluf de puta madre, la mayoría palman pasta.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Me referia a lo de Wallstreetsbets con la plata, ha sido un bluf de puta madre, la mayoría palman pasta.



Y anualmente en 2021, ya no solo es que no haya ganado a la inflación, es que has perdido poder adquisitivo porque encima ha bajado + inflación.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Que has venido a molestar está claro.
> 
> Ahora te digo que empecé con los metales allá por 2015 y en estos casi 7 años que llevo, tanto el oro como la plata, haciendo un promedio, han tenido un crecimiento del 4,87% anual, y eso contando con la enorme manipulación que hay, ya veremos cuando la gente vaya despertando y se den cuenta de la diferencia entre los billetes y el metal.
> 
> ...



Que me parece muy bien, yo mismo tengo plata y loros, pero hay demasiado "hype", no es ni más ni menos que un elemento especulativo de inversión como otros muchos, y no da más seguridad ni menos, que el resto del mercao. Es más en 2021 ha bajao y el resto del mercao ha subido con virulencia.

Esa misma gráfica la pones contra el indice SP500 y es lo mismo.


----------



## saa12121 (4 Ene 2022)

Pero es que además no sabes de lo que hablas porque en wall street silver no se habla de lambos ni de pelotazos. La retórica gira alrededor de desmontar el chiringuito de los bancos que suprimen el precio y de tomar posiciones antes de que la burbuja de la deuda estalle. 

Cada uno tiene que tomar sus propias decisiones de inversión; si oiste cantos de sirena y te metiste en los metales preciosos buscando un multibagger en un par de años es tu problema. Como podrás observar, en este hilo nadie habla en esos términos.

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 893690



Entonces me das la razón a que el oro o la plata son como cualquier mercado, ya sea el SP500 o el Nasdaq y que tiene los mismos riesgos que el resto?

y que es ridiculo ser "un follaoros o un follaplatas" al igual que ser un "follaindices".


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

saa12121 dijo:


> Pero es que además no sabes de lo que hablas porque en wall street silver no se habla de lambos ni de pelotazos. La retórica gira alrededor de desmontar el chiringuito de los bancos que suprimen el precio y de tomar posiciones antes de que la burbuja de la deuda estalle.
> 
> Cada uno tiene que tomar sus propias decisiones de inversión; si oiste cantos de sirena y te metiste en los metales preciosos buscando un multibagger en un par de años es tu problema. Como podrás observar, en este hilo nadie habla en esos términos.
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Si lo tengo muy claro, pero también se ha vendido que es el mejor activo para tener estos momentos frente a cualquier cosa y en 2021 ha perdido valor + inflación.

y aunque el romanillo es un ser despreciable oportunista os reisteis de él con la plata a 30 y los loros en 2000 y resulta que no hay que reirse tanto y que la plata o el oro como todo "no es tan seguro".


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

jajajjaaj me ha ignorao el subnormal por debatir amistosamente unos asuntos

vaya secta de pirados sois algunos, colegas

@paraisofiscal para el que le siga vea como se las gasta el colega si alguien se sale del redil "loros Buenos gñeeeeeeeeee"

en fin


----------



## sebboh (4 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Si lo tengo muy claro, pero también se ha vendido que es el mejor activo para tener estos momentos frente a cualquier cosa y en 2021 ha perdido valor + inflación.
> 
> y aunque el romanillo es un ser despreciable oportunista os reisteis de él con la plata a 30 y los loros en 2000 y resulta que no hay que reirse tanto y que la plata o el oro como todo "no es tan seguro".



yo sigo esperando los 14 que decia el romanillo, particularmente yo he visto que en papel ha bajado pero en fisico se ha desligado muchisimo del papel. A finales de noviembre del 2020 llego a 19€+- en fisico y en el 2021 a precio parecido en papel lo minimo fue 23+- en tienda.

Pero nuevamente, no es un activo para hacer un x5 en 1 año, salvo que empiece una guerra o nos larguen del euro.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> yo sigo esperando los 14 que decia el romanillo, particularmente yo he visto que en papel ha bajado pero en fisico se ha desligado muchisimo del papel. A finales de noviembre del 2020 llego a 19€+- en fisico y en el 2021 a precio parecido en papel lo minimo fue 23+- en tienda.
> 
> Pero nuevamente, no es un activo para hacer un x5 en 1 año, salvo que empiece una guerra o nos larguen del euro.




Si, si no me espero un x5 en un año, pero tampoco me espero ni os esperabais, no mintais, tirarse el 2021 volviendo a 21 y 1700 y no pasar ni de 30 ni de 2000.

Y eso es la verdad y podemos ponernos las caretas que querais, pero estamos todos "llorando" un poquito.


----------



## sebboh (4 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Si, si no me espero un x5 en un año, pero tampoco me espero ni os esperabais, no mintais, tirarse el 2021 volviendo a 21 y 1700 y no pasar ni de 30 ni de 2000.
> 
> Y eso es la verdad y podemos ponernos las caretas que querais, pero estamos todos "llorando" un poquito.



por mi parte como si cae a 14, mas compro xD, esto es pensando en mi jubilación


----------



## juli (4 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Entonces me das la razón a que el oro o la plata son como cualquier mercado, ya sea el SP500 o el Nasdaq y que tiene los mismos riesgos que el resto?
> 
> y que es ridiculo ser "un follaoros o un follaplatas" al igual que ser un "follaindices".



Todo lo contrario...todos los índices están inundáos de papel...incluso de papel estatal. Sólo los MPs están ya no margináos del manguerazo fiat , sino deliberadamente acorraláos y hundidos artificalmente. Y es k los del botón de la impresora son LOS MISMOS k compran metal.

A kien venga con los numeritos entre ceja y ceja, éso , la chapa metalera - k verá como un puto sermón boomer o una excusa - no le dice una mierda. Y si se ha metido en plata para arrasar a corto, el problema es suyo...y de kojonex. Más aún mirando al ranking crypto y las shitcoins, donde cada día hay 5 docenas k multiplican por dos dígitos, casualmente un par de ellas k andabas mirando ayer.

Esta mañana he subido el Oro k han trincáo en India y es absolutamente COLOSAL, fuera de cualkier patrón anterior...anterior de NUNCA. La copla con el metal y la situación actual no es el precio, sino k, más allá de las leyendas peliculeras de ultratumba con la caída del Comex , la escasez y la awela k fuma, el drenaje de estos últimos años no puede más k acarrear un colapso de físico ABSOLUTO k ni por el forro puede estar lejos. Imo, iwal k en el fiat se asume el despendole de impresora sin mirar atrás, creo k también se ha admitido k los metales se van a desfalcar a precios bajos hasta k no haya una puta onza, literalmente. Hasta k el péndulo, como la plandemia, inicie el recorrido de welta, un recorrido cafre de kojonex.

En ese punto, Oro y plata van a ser literalmente una puta bomba...y en un plano k trasciende la himbersión . Las implicaciones puramente monetarias - sobre las k creo k poca gente ha reflexionáo - acerca de la ausencia de dinero descentralizáo en un escenario ECONÓMICO Y COMERCIAL COTIDIANO de ultracontrol de las CBDC . Más allá de tener "lo k te toke" en ese contexto politicucho digital, cualkier pago "fuera de mercáo" sencillamente no tendrá dinero para hacerse - y las CBDC no podrán usarse para ello -. Ya no hablo de comprar 4 porros, sino de k si al Perro Chanchez de turno le da por decir k a comer brócoli...pues a joderse y monodieta...y si dice k el domingo no puedes echar gasofa pa´ir a la playa, pues a darle al trivial con la parienta y el suegro. Hace unos días pensaba en cómo los metales, en caso de uso alternativo a las CBDC , podrían devolverse a los canales de negocio en los k funcionen ( con CDBC no se podrán comprar...y la clientela debe volver a cargar el poco metal k kede a disposición ...k los proveedores acapararán en ronda y media de mercancía, la k sea ). Y todo , de nuevo, acaba en el puto Combo Metal-BTC , k es la única arma monetaria ajena al 100% del sistema monetario oficial, así k pasen siglos, con estos dos elementos, siempre podrás proveerte de dinero descentralizado ( pero atención : UNO Y OTROS SE NECESITAN ENTRE SÍ PARA RECARGAR...no sólo no son enemigos sino complementarios...es k están condenados a entenderse ).

Respecto al spot chanchulláo no sólo va a ser testimonial, sino k el descubrimiento de precios probablemente vaya más asociado a una especie de subasta k de cotización, pues simplemente no habrá likidez . El asunto es k mogollón de gente se ha metido sin hacerse cargo de k ese movimiento es de resistencia con mil pares de kojonex...y ni sikiera podrán holdear su metal, lo soltarán , por kojonex ...a precios bajos aún.

Crypto es surfear la ola y metal, navegar contra corriente...y, como te decía antes, tal vez hasta el ultimísimo momento - y k no funcione NADA ...hasta k funcione -. Son dos estrategias completamente diferentes...pero en los timings está todo...iwal saltar a tiempo en el primer caso k awantar sin pensar en el segundo...por éso sólo puedes tener el metal k puedas permitirte echar a dormir a un cajón, y ésto no es sólo una frase hecha . La vaina es k la ratonera crypto en fuga a BTC y Metal en un punto X es absolutamente INELUDIBLE en el tiempo y va a ser algo irrepetible de ver y pa´contar a los nietos...precisamente porke cuando ocurra, esos activos ya no estarán en el mercáo. A ningún precio.

Y kien crea k éso es un piniculón y un pajote mental, simplemente ni puede ni debe estar en ello. Si está, las pasará putas y perderá pasta...para finalmente, ver k fue gilipollas al entrar y peor, gilipollas al salir, a un paso de recoger los resultados de una estrategia k seguramente no haya tenido nunca . Simple.


----------



## antoniussss (4 Ene 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> por mi parte como si cae a 14, mas compro xD, esto es pensando en mi jubilación



Y yo tambien

Pero que 2021 ha sido tremendo bluf ha sido, por mucho que los famboys me metan en el ignore, por osar cuestionar su religión.


----------



## Furillo (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## .no.soy.tu.amigo.. (4 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches, hamijos. Me emociona comprar una moneda de oroc y he pensado en adquirir algún Panda. Según ustedes, cuál es la mejor añada? Thankius.


----------



## Vaross (4 Ene 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 893845



Muy pero que muy interesante


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Que has venido a molestar está claro.
> 
> Ahora te digo que empecé con los metales allá por 2015 y en estos casi 7 años que llevo, tanto el oro como la plata, haciendo un promedio, han tenido un crecimiento del 4,87% anual, y eso contando con la enorme manipulación que hay, ya veremos cuando la gente vaya despertando y se den cuenta de la diferencia entre los billetes y el metal.
> 
> ...



Hechos, bien dicho.


antoniussss dijo:


> jajajjaaj me ha ignorao el subnormal por debatir amistosamente unos asuntos
> 
> vaya secta de pirados sois algunos, colegas
> 
> ...



ese señor tiene un historial de aportación plurianual, esperemos un día poder decir lo mismo que tu


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Todo lo contrario...todos los índices están inundáos de papel...incluso de papel estatal. Sólo los MPs están ya no margináos del manguerazo fiat , sino deliberadamente acorraláos y hundidos artificalmente. Y es k los del botón de la impresora son LOS MISMOS k compran metal.
> 
> A kien venga con los numeritos entre ceja y ceja, éso , la chapa metalera - k verá como un puto sermón boomer o una excusa - no le dice una mierda. Y si se ha metido en plata para arrasar a corto, el problema es suyo...y de kojonex. Más aún mirando al ranking crypto y las shitcoins, donde cada día hay 5 docenas k multiplican por dos dígitos, casualmente un par de ellas k andabas mirando ayer.
> 
> ...



La q para algo la inventaron, leerte cuesta.. y no estamos aquí para currar


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2022)

.no.soy.tu.amigo.. dijo:


> Buenas noches, hamijos. Me emociona comprar una moneda de oroc y he pensado en adquirir algún Panda. Según ustedes, cuál es la mejor añada? Thankius.



El guante ha sido lanzado. Nobleza obliga…


----------



## .no.soy.tu.amigo.. (4 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El guante ha sido lanzado. Nobleza obliga…



Buenas noches. Disculpa; ¿es algún tipo de "código" usual en este foro y del cual no tengo conocimiento?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2022)

.no.soy.tu.amigo.. dijo:


> Buenas noches. Disculpa; ¿es algún tipo de "código" usual en este foro y del cual no tengo conocimiento?



Si. Lo es.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2022)

Y no me tire usted de la lengua, que la primera regla del Club del Metal, es que no se habla del Club del Metal


----------



## .no.soy.tu.amigo.. (4 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Si. Lo es.



No lo sabía. Tengo que navegar más en este foro. Gracias, un saludo y excelentes noches, caballero.


----------



## Muttley (4 Ene 2022)

.no.soy.tu.amigo.. dijo:


> Buenas noches, hamijos. Me emociona comprar una moneda de oroc y he pensado en adquirir algún Panda. Según ustedes, cuál es la mejor añada? Thankius.



Muy buenas.
Las panda de oro son las monedas de oro modernas con mayor mercado y tradición del mundo, desde 1982.
Extremadamente coleccionables y con características únicas, así como con cambio de diseño anual (salvo 2001-2002).
Tiene usted muy buen ojo.
Intentaremos que salga un episodio del Dragon Oro Plata en YouTube próximamente donde tendremos a uno de los mayores especialistas de Europa en la materia.
Pero solo sI a los foreros les parece un tema interesante.
@Furillo, @Daviot, @Forcopula, @No.soy.tu.amigo, @skipyy, @scratch, @brigante 88, @Ferenczyg, @Arbeyna, @timi, @Gusman, @Justo Bueno, @L'omertá, @Frankiesc, @Razkin, @fff, @miaavg, @Higadillas y tantos otros….manifiéstense.


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> Las panda de oro son las monedas de oro modernas con mayor mercado y tradición del mundo, desde 1982.
> Extremadamente coleccionables y con características únicas, así como con cambio de diseño anual (salvo 2001-2002).
> Tiene usted muy buen ojo.
> ...



Naaaahhhh..... la verdad, no lo veo..... ¿Pandas de oro? ¿Con un experto europeo? Es que no cuadra eso en tu canal, querido Muttley....... además seguro que son todas FAAAAAAAAAAAALSAAAASSSS.........


----------



## L'omertá (4 Ene 2022)

.no.soy.tu.amigo.. dijo:


> Buenas noches, hamijos. Me emociona comprar una moneda de oroc y he pensado en adquirir algún Panda. Según ustedes, cuál es la mejor añada? Thankius.


----------



## Daviot (4 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> Las panda de oro son las monedas de oro modernas con mayor mercado y tradición del mundo, desde 1982.
> Extremadamente coleccionables y con características únicas, así como con cambio de diseño anual (salvo 2001-2002).
> Tiene usted muy buen ojo.
> ...



Oh Maese D. ¿ acaso teme usted despertar la furia del Gran Maese de los Pandas y es por eso que no osa mentar su nombre ?


----------



## Muttley (4 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Oh Maese D. ¿ acaso teme usted despertar la furia del Gran Maese de los Pandas y es por eso que no osa mentar su nombre ?



Mencionado está….pero sin @


----------



## Lego. (5 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Si, si no me espero un x5 en un año, pero tampoco me espero ni os esperabais, no mintais, tirarse el 2021 volviendo a 21 y 1700 y no pasar ni de 30 ni de 2000.
> 
> Y eso es la verdad y podemos ponernos las caretas que querais, pero estamos todos "llorando" un poquito.



(casi) nadie se lo esperaba pero a nadie sorprende.
´
Ya te lo han dicho, que este no es hilo de especuladores a corto. La parte de razón que llevas la estás soltando justo donde no es.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (5 Ene 2022)

.no.soy.tu.amigo.. dijo:


> Buenas noches,* hamijos.* Me emociona comprar una moneda de oroc y he pensado en adquirir algún Panda. Según ustedes, cuál es la mejor añada? Thankius.



No soy tu amigo NUNCA, NUNCA, abriría un hilo dando las buenas noches y menos llamando hamijos a esta pandilla frikis de la reliquia bárbara.

Dicho esto, yo he cumplido, fui invocado y del inframundo surgí. Veremos de la pasta que están hechos los demás.

Regreso a la oscuridad, y no perturbéis mi descanso, si debo regresar, no seré tan educado. Cabrones.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (5 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Intentaremos que salga un episodio del Dragon Oro Plata en YouTube próximamente donde tendremos a *uno de los mayores especialistas* de Europa en la materia.
> .



Disculpe, pero nadie se puso en contacto conmigo para consultar tal colaboración. No tengo problema alguno, me gustaría saber cuánto paga, no tengo alma de becario.


----------



## Muttley (5 Ene 2022)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Disculpe, pero nadie se puso en contacto conmigo para consultar tal colaboración. No tengo problema alguno, me gustaría saber cuánto paga, no tengo alma de becario.



Disculpe haberle traído del inframundo, pero las pandas de oro bien lo merecen.




Usted puede comenzar por confirmar que le gustaría un episodio con esta temática Igual que han hecho los demás con un thanks.
Por supuesto invitado a decir que no, explicando el por qué.
Partido a partido.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (5 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Disculpe haberle traído del inframundo, pero las pandas de oro bien lo merecen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 894232
> 
> ...



¿Las Pandas? No le consideraba fanático de la jerga inclusiva.

Si bien es cierto que podría confirmar como hicieron los demás, no es menos cierto que no soy como los demás. Puede tomar mi silencio como una señal de afirmación, o no. 

PD1 Veo que hay mucho cachondeito en la Gold Cueva, como me ponga serio, arde Troya.
PD2 No me gusta el futbol.
PD3 Le voy a dar un thankito porque me levanté de buen humor, no se acostumbre, los grado y tienen buena prima.


----------



## Furillo (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## FranMen (5 Ene 2022)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Materias primas: Creemos que este es la oportunidad “única en una generación”







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## .no.soy.tu.amigo.. (5 Ene 2022)

En burbuja un metalero vivía en un agujero. No era un agujero sucio y apestoso en el suelo, no. Era algo más. Era un agujero infecto y hediondo plagado de chinches; de condones usados en pajas "premium"; de bolsas de doritos rancias a medio comer; de cajas de pizza con piña; de envoltorios de tranchetes; de blisters de campofrío ultrafino y latas vacías de cerveza a las que siempre le conseguía sacar un último sorbo. Nadie decente que tuviese amor propio querría vivir en una pocilga tan pestilente que haría vomitar a un bitcoñero, pero el metalero -nuestro metalero- era feliz en su dorito cueva sobando con guantes de vitrilo su última y dorada adquisición.

-Mi Lince, mi tesooooro -repetía y su voz se amortiguaba en la grasa que impregnaba las paredes.


----------



## martinmar (5 Ene 2022)

Hola a todos, alguien tiene reseñas de la tienda online powercoin.it, habeis echo algun pedido? es fiable?, gracias por contestar y un saludo.


----------



## Muttley (5 Ene 2022)

martinmar dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien tiene reseñas de la tienda online powercoin.it, habeis echo algun pedido? es fiable?, gracias por contestar y un saludo.



Si, muy fiable pero MUY cara.
Especializada en moneda superpremium 
Solo recomendado para coleccionistas puros e inversores en monedas con horas de vuelo.
Yo echaría un vistazo en estas tiendas europeas para bullion y premium. 
Monedas más genéricas pero a un precio mejor


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Ene 2022)

martinmar dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien tiene reseñas de la tienda online powercoin.it, habeis echo algun pedido? es fiable?, gracias por contestar y un saludo.



Totalmente de fiar.


----------



## martinmar (5 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, muy fiable pero MUY cara.
> Especializada en moneda superpremium
> Solo recomendado para coleccionistas puros e inversores en monedas con horas de vuelo.
> Yo echaría un vistazo en estas tiendas europeas para bullion y premium.
> Monedas más genéricas pero a un precio mejor



Si, he visto tu video, soy un fiel suscriptor a tu canal, el tema es que ando detrás de un trébol de oro de 1$ de palau y viendo lo que hay por ahí no es el sitio mas caro... pero nunca les hice pedido y no sabia que tal funcionaban, os agradezco mucho la info.
Creo que tambien la vi hace un tiempo en Münze dach pero menudo jaleo pa pedir ahi.....pufff


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Daviot (6 Ene 2022)

Joder como mueven el precio a su antojo los HDGP. Cayendo el precio de la plata un euro en un día.

Y el oro cayendo también 30 euros en un día.


----------



## Muttley (6 Ene 2022)

Yo prefiero disfrutar de los Reyes 
Plata casera 999 y algunas otras cosillas….


----------



## risto mejido (6 Ene 2022)

lo traduzco con permiso de eljuli 

*Los refinadores de plata y los mineros ... han abandonado el edificio Comex.*






Debida Diligencia 
Examinar los informes de emisiones (vender) y paradas (comprar) de comex desde 2010 apunta a un comportamiento interesante. Si no está familiarizado con el informe, aquí hay un enlace a los datos más recientes:
https://www.cmegroup.com/delivery_reports/MetalsIssuesAndStopsYTDReport.pdf
Obtuve la mayoría de los datos antiguos de Wayback Machine y WSS ape u / Exploring_Finance llenó los vacíos.
Los datos son las "entregas", o ventas y compras, de liquidaciones para operaciones de futuros en comex. He estado mirando oro y plata. Los datos cuentan las "entregas" de metales, no los intercambios de papel. En una fecha futura, seré más descriptivo sobre los datos. Por ahora, quiero señalar la reciente aparente ausencia de vendedores de plata industriales, de refinación o minería.
A lo largo de los años, hay tres empresas que tienen una alta relación entre ventas y compras. Me baso en los enormes volúmenes de ventas en relación con las compras. Por ejemplo, la cuenta de cliente de Stonex Financial ha vendido 9 veces más metal que el comprado y el neto de ventas menos compras es de 125 millones de oz. Esa es una balanza comercial desequilibrada, por lo que es probable que tengan un gran vendedor de metales como propietario de la cuenta. Las otras dos anomalías son ABN AMRO Clearing y Jefferies LLC.
El siguiente gráfico muestra las onzas netas acumuladas compradas desde 2010 para esas empresas:

Estoy trazando los valores acumulativos para suavizar los picos mensuales. Gran parte del metal se vende en los 5 meses activos de cada año, aunque una parte se vende durante los meses inactivos. Esta gran fluctuación de mes a mes hace que los datos se presenten como picos aparentemente aleatorios que enmascaran las tendencias. Los valores acumulativos suavizan eficazmente los datos.
Por ahora, céntrese en Stonex, ABN Amro y Jefferies. Note lo siguiente:

Cada una de las trayectorias es una línea recta con cambios de pendiente ocasionales. Una pendiente aumentada significaría que la tasa de ventas promedio mensual aumenta o viceversa. Un cambio de pendiente podría significar que se abrió o cerró otra cuenta de cliente O que el vendedor original cambió su volumen de ventas mensual promedio.
También observe que hay momentos en los que las ventas comienzan o se detienen abruptamente. Esto probablemente significa que un cliente industrial abrió una cuenta o cerró una cuenta. La apertura o el cierre de cuentas no se sincronizan, por lo que no parece que un gran vendedor haya movido su cuenta.
Muchos de los cambios de pendiente se producen a fin de año, lo que podría significar que el vendedor tenía un contrato anual basado en un año calendario.
Jefferies aparentemente abandonó el negocio a mediados de 2015, ya que no se informaron transacciones a partir de entonces. ¿Quizás algunas de las personas que han seguido los metales durante mucho tiempo puedan opinar sobre esto? Las ventas netas promedio de Jefferies fueron de 24 millones de oz por año durante más de 3 años antes del cese de sus ventas. No es evidente a dónde fue ese cliente, ya que no hay un aumento inmediato en ningún otro corredor (y miré detenidamente todas las cuentas). StoneX inició una actividad sustancial más tarde, pero eso fue más de un año después del cese de las ventas en la cuenta de Jefferies.
¿O tal vez Jefferies abandonó el negocio porque perdió a su cliente ancla?
5) Observe también que de las tres grandes cuentas de ventas, las tres están inactivas a partir de principios de 2021. Una búsqueda de otros corredores que podrían haber detectado que la venta es en su mayoría infructuosa. También se muestran dos posibilidades en el gráfico ... Marex y Advantage Futures.
Las operaciones de Marex son casi todas cuestiones (ventas) en el pasado reciente, por lo que es muy probable que representen a un vendedor de metales. Advantage Futures tiene una relación de emisiones a stops de 2: 1 para que puedan representar a un vendedor.
Otras cuentas de clientes tienen una actividad insignificante o se sabe que tienen muchos clientes (como JP Morgan), por lo que se pueden extraer pocas conclusiones de los datos. La compra neta acumulada de clientes de JP Morgan ha aumentado a 42 millones de onzas por año durante los últimos 4 años. Entonces, si un gran vendedor cotiza en JP Morgan, otros clientes de JP Morgan lo compensan enormemente.
Volviendo a las 2 posibilidades, incluso si se supone que tanto Marex como Advantage Futures son vendedores industriales, la tasa de ventas netas para esos dos es de 8 millones de oz por año ... una reducción significativa en comparación con el promedio de 31 millones de oz por año sobre el últimos 9 años. Esto es evidente en el gráfico a continuación, que suma las 5 cuentas. Tenga en cuenta el cambio de pendiente a finales de 2020:


Si todo eso es correcto, las ventas industriales, de refinerías y mineras se han reducido en al menos 23 millones de oz por año en el pasado reciente.
Tenga en cuenta que hay dos períodos anteriores en los que la tendencia se aplanó. Primero, desde (al menos) 2010 hasta finales de 2011, fue durante un período en el que la plata se balanceaba y rodaba. Quizás las refinerías y los mineros tenían mucha demanda para vender directamente a los compradores. Y luego alrededor de un período de 9 meses a partir de mediados de 2015. No puedo explicar eso.
Sobre esta aparente ausencia de refinadores y mineros ... hay historias de que los mineros y refinadores han llegado a acuerdos recientemente para vender directamente a los compradores. Este análisis puede cuantificar eso en aproximadamente 23 millones de oz por año.
¿Qué significa esto para el mercado? No significa que el suministro se reduzca solo porque parte del suministro se esté realizando en otros lugares. Es de suponer que la misma cantidad de metal se está moviendo hacia el mercado. Potencialmente, las mismas partes están realizando transacciones, solo están haciendo tratos en otros lugares. Una diferencia es que los totales de volumen de comex no incluirán esas ventas. Esta es solo otra razón por la cual el número de títulos de entregas de comex, el número de volumen, es engañoso sobre lo que está sucediendo en el mercado.
Necesitamos monitorear quién vende a quién, no tanto el número total de entregas. Hay mucho más por venir sobre el análisis de estos problemas y el conjunto de datos de paradas. Manténganse al tanto.


----------



## IvanRios (6 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder como mueven el precio a su antojo los HDGP. Cayendo el precio de la plata un euro en un día.
> 
> Y el oro cayendo también 30 euros en un día.



El oro lo quieren sí o sí por debajo de 1830-35, y la plata a precio de risa (y con el proceso de destrucción del Fiat, más si cabe que nunca). Y de momento lo consiguen, solo "de momento", porque todo esto tiene sus días contados.

Mientras tanto, a beneficiarse de poder conseguir verdadero dinero (en mi caso sobre todo plata) a precio de chollo.


----------



## r@in (6 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Joder como mueven el precio a su antojo los HDGP. Cayendo el precio de la plata un euro en un día.
> 
> Y el oro cayendo también 30 euros en un día.



Cada vez está más claro que el oro no les interesa a los nuevos inversores o especuladores como prefieras llamarlos.


----------



## Daviot (6 Ene 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Cada vez está más claro que el oro no les interesa a los nuevos inversores o especuladores como prefieras llamarlos.



Bueno, lo importante es que el que no tiene oro se come un colín.

La mejor prueba la tenemos en que cuando hay países en guerra y tienen que comprar armamento no les admiten su moneda, tienen que pagar en oro.


----------



## Daviot (6 Ene 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El oro lo quieren sí o sí por debajo de 1830-35, y la plata a precio de risa (y con el proceso de destrucción del Fiat, más si cabe que nunca). Y de momento lo consiguen, solo "de momento", porque todo esto tiene sus días contados.
> 
> Mientras tanto, a beneficiarse de poder conseguir verdadero dinero (en mi caso sobre todo plata) a precio de chollo.



El problema es que cuando está tan bajo las tiendas disimulan y no bajan los precios lo que deberían.

Aparte también que desde que subieron los premiums a raíz del movimiento Silver squeeze de principios del 2021 no han bajado todo lo que deberían.

Recuerdo que antes del Silver squeeze los premiums sobre 1 oz de plata estaban entre 0,5 y 1,5 euros.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> lo traduzco con permiso de eljuli
> 
> *Los refinadores de plata y los mineros ... han abandonado el edificio Comex.*
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, gracias.


----------



## .no.soy.tu.amigo.. (6 Ene 2022)

Las trompetas de Comexarong han sonado y el estruendo de estas se ha escuchado en toda la tierra metalera. Los papeleros de las acciones, auspiciados por el miedo a que el valor verdadero desplace a sus amados papeles de colores, han desplegado sus fuerzas aún a riesgo de que muchos de los suyos caigan en el camino. La batalla está cerca y los ejércitos tensan sus arcos desde sus respectivas almenas.
El bien contra el mal, el metal contra los apuntes contables y la máquina de imprimir de dinero. Sólo puede quedar uno.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bueno, lo importante es que el que no tiene oro se come un colín.
> 
> La mejor prueba la tenemos en que cuando hay países en guerra y tienen que comprar armamento no les admiten su moneda, tienen que pagar en oro.



Es cierto, y es justamente por la poca fiabilidad de la moneda que ellos emiten al estar en guerra.
Supongo que habrá alguna analogía con los particulares que no trafican con droga.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (6 Ene 2022)

.no.soy.tu.amigo.. dijo:


> Las trompetas de Comexarong han sonado y el estruendo de estas se ha escuchado en toda la tierra metalera. Los papeleros de las acciones, auspiciados por el miedo a que el valor verdadero desplace a sus amados papeles de colores, han desplegado sus fuerzas aún a riesgo de que muchos de los suyos caigan en el camino. La batalla está cerca y los ejércitos tensan sus arcos desde sus respectivas almenas.
> El bien contra el mal, el metal contra los apuntes contables y la máquina de imprimir de dinero. Sólo puede quedar uno.



Pues quedará el que tenga el arco tensado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (6 Ene 2022)

Varios gurusitos metaleros largan desde la perspectiva de k el NFSR de Basilea III está activo.

Con lo k la gaita no era ésa. Lo k hay k entender es k ese índice garantiza más fiat de respaldo ( un 0.85 por dólar de Oro papel ). Y en teoría, suena muy bien, es más costoso k volcar Oro Papel infinito pagado por kienes compran ese producto...pero en un contexto de hiperimpresión, ké problemas podrían tener los BBanks para renovar su arsenal fiat las veces k hiciese falta ? ( acabo de leer k a un fondo soberano islandés "le sobra el dinero" y ni saben ké hacer con él...o k circula una propuesta Suiza para k su ciudadanía reciba 7200 pavos por la patilla paridos exproceso de la impresora patria ).

Así, pues...la clave es la de siempre : k el tsunami fiat retire el metal físico del mercado y los nuevos exchanges de Asia u Oriente medio empiecen a funcionar en términos de Spot FÍSICO. Para un descubrimiento real de su precio, no hay más. ( pero ojo, k con una unidad de cuenta k es un puto chiste, el objetivo es un oxímoron : No puedes descubrir un precio legítimo midiéndolo en mierda - el mismo dilema actual k , trileando con el oro papel , proclama un fiat aún con total autoridá moral/social...pero exactamente al revés -).

La copla es k las actuales son dos tendencias cruzadas y por lógica, todo debería conducir a ello, a una escasez LITERAL ...siempre k el metal no baje más deprisa k el fiat , lo k *podría* agravar aún más el problema. Aunke lo k debería saber cualkiera es k ahorrar sólo en MPs con casi todo el resto de activos burbujeados a gogó se hará durísimo para kienes opten por esa única opción. Admitir éso es fundamental hoy en día para k kien kiera entrar en el juego sepa a ké atenerse : Literalmente, a un ALL IN.

Imo, cuando el metal estuviese absolutamente copado, sería el momento de conventirlo - lo más probable es k en ese punto lo hiciese por sí mismo - en Reserva de Valor de referencia, fuese cual fuera la situación financiera mundial en sus infinitas expresiones . Entonces , FreeGold se acomodaría fluída y mansamente a ella hasta su punto de ekilibrio , siendo el único descanso a un trading perpetuo y estresante entre burbujas simultáneas k cruzan sus timings , creciendo y reventando una y otra vez. Un ekilibrio k , libre de rigores , ya se redefiniría a cada momento per sé.

La variable es el "entonces" - sí, se dice fácil - y si kadakualo puede permitirse , o le merece la pena , el viaje hasta allí.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Ene 2022)

Transacciones de oro de los bancos centrales en noviembre:





__





WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im November


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte am Freitag die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende November 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 07.01.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Compran:
Kazajistán: +4,3 toneladas
India: +2,8 toneladas
Filipinas: +1,5 toneladas
Nepal: +0,9 toneladas
Irlanda: +0,7 toneladas
Polonia: +0,6 toneladas
Bielorrusia: +0,5 toneladas
Ucrania: +0,3 toneladas
Egipto: +0,1 toneladas
Serbia: +0,1 toneladas

Venden:
Uzbekistán: -21,5 toneladas
Rusia: -3,1 toneladas
Kirguistán: -1,4 toneladas
Finlandia: -0,1 toneladas
México: -0,1 toneladas
Turquía: -7,0 toneladas (-10,9 toneladas de los bancos comerciales turcos depositadas en el banco central

Movimientos raros este mes como por ejemplo Polonia que compró y vendió durante el mismo mes. Fuertes ventas de Uzbekistán que suele ser comprador habitual.


----------



## Atolladero (7 Ene 2022)

https://www.sprottmoney.com/blog/The-Pain-is-Almost-Over-David-Brady-January-06-202



Ya hay analistas que se mojan un poquito más con los plazos. Os cuelgo directamente la traducción:

Por una vez, la Fed sorprendió a los mercados con un mensaje mucho más agresivo de lo previsto. La Fed declaró que la inflación no solo era persistente, sino que también se esperaba que aumentara aún más, ayudada por la continuación de los problemas de la cadena de suministro. Con esto en mente, anunciaron que las subidas de tipos y otra ronda de "QT" (reducción del balance) podrían comenzar antes de lo previsto y que el saldo podría contraerse incluso más rápido que la última vez.

¿Cómo reaccionaron los mercados? Las acciones se volcaron casi de inmediato y cerraron al mínimo del día. Como se pronosticó hace meses, esto provocó que los rendimientos reales subieran a niveles no vistos desde junio. El dólar se recuperó. La combinación de estos factores llevó a que los metales preciosos y los mineros fueran golpeados. Nada de esto debería sorprenderte. He estado citando el riesgo de una fuerte caída en las acciones coincidiendo con un salto en los rendimientos reales que respaldan al dólar y pesan sobre los metales, y aquí estamos. Entonces, ¿dónde vamos desde aquí?

El día antes del anuncio del FOMC, publiqué los siguientes tweets:

La pregunta de los 64 millones de dólares es si las acciones bajan ahora o vuelven a subir a otro récord y luego se deshacen. De cualquier manera, es solo otro caso de diferentes rutas con el mismo destino. La diferencia clave es el tiempo. Un movimiento hacia abajo obligaría a la Fed a revertir el curso más temprano que tarde, luego deshacerse de las subidas de tipos y volver a abrir los grifos monetarios. El oro, la plata y los mineros explotan más alto. La ruta retrasada en la que obtenemos un máximo más alto en las acciones primero podría permitir la finalización de la reducción y una subida de tipos antes de que la mano de la Fed se vea obligada a renunciar a la normalización y hacer que las imprentas vuelvan a funcionar. Los metales preciosos y los mineros explotan más alto. Tengo una ligera preferencia por el último, pero ambos tienen probabilidades similares. Una cosa es segura: con las elecciones de mitad de período en el horizonte, la Fed viene al rescate es una certeza virtual.

Otro inconveniente, positivo y algo que he citado durante meses, es que el oro podría tirar otro octubre de 2008. Lo que quiero decir con eso es que el oro podría comenzar a repuntar antes del fondo en las acciones porque anticipa la respuesta de la Fed, simplemente como pronosticó QE1 en marzo de 2009.

En resumen, estamos en las últimas entradas de este prolongado declive en los metales y los mineros, y 2022 promete ser un año extremadamente bueno para los increíblemente pacientes entre nosotros. Es solo una cuestión de si el rally comienza tarde o temprano y qué tan bajo llegamos de antemano. Cualquiera de los lados de 1675 sigue siendo una posibilidad en Gold antes de despegar. Deberíamos obtener la respuesta sobre en qué dirección irán las acciones en las próximas semanas o mucho antes. ~ 4400 es mi objetivo a la baja en el S&P antes de que intervenga la Fed.

----

Ánimo para los metaleros que esto se está haciendo muy largo para tal como está el mundo


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> https://www.sprottmoney.com/blog/The-Pain-is-Almost-Over-David-Brady-January-06-202
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy weno éste tipo, merci.

Ayer estuve buscando un hilo suyo en twitter - lo leí retwiteáo y no recordaba ni de kién ni el nombre de Brady - a cuenta de k los milennials venderían en un año todo su ladrillo por cacahuetes.

Por cierto...de esos retwitts frecuentes me suena...y no es nada gratuíto a la hora de echar campanas al welo, bien al contrario , no le duelen prendas en ser "el cenizo de la clase" y mostrarse bajista cuando nahide kiere oír éso. ( de éso me suenan sus posts , de prudentes "cenizo level" ).

En fin...recordemos k tras la criris de repos de 2019 - el chupinazo final del funeral fiat, imo, con una emisión monstruosa k fue un punto y aparte a los niveles anteriores - los MPs subieron como un 40 y un 80% .

Y 2 cositas más :

- K el bujero k vemos es tapar deudas con más deudas ( como la cascada de tarjetas de crédito de un moroso k va cubriendo las anteriores, según les va petando el límite ) ...y ahí, las cifras, aunke enormes y crecientes, pueden disipar a nuestros ojos la naturaleza del disparate : éso es como un racimo invertido, una cascada k se abre y crece GEOMETRICAMENTE donde cada uva/tarjeta genera pufos ad eternum...salvo k cubras TODO de una vez . Mientras no se hace, en un par o dos de niveles k se suba, las vías de awa incesantes son incontables...y el "aguaplast" necesario para todas esas fugas , delirantemente mayor cada vez ( en 3 ó 4 QEs, el pufero necesitaría dar de alta DOCENAS de tarjetas - y éso, para no tener un puto duro - ).

- K FOFOA/FreeGold - o Luke Gromen, por ejemplo, k es el puto amo - defendía k el petardazo definitivo metalero no provendría de un rallie, sino de una revalorización a palo seco - los tesoros patrios lo necesitarían más k nahide - ( aunke ahí entraríamos ya, posiblemente , en ponernos en la siguiente pantalla/sistema monetario ).


Weno...el mini-hilo comentado ( merece la pena un vistazo ).


----------



## juli (7 Ene 2022)

Tik, tak...Tik, tak... 

( Se busca Reserva estable de valor para coñomía montañarrúsica werfanita de refugio entre pumps )





Spoiler: Josie´s meyik dust





















*...Ésssso es un koño bien puesto y olé !*


----------



## Orooo (7 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Tik, tak...Tik, tak...
> 
> ( Se busca Reserva estable de valor para coñomía montañarrúsica werfanita de refugio entre pumps )
> 
> ...



Que es lo del spoiler?


----------



## estanflacion (7 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Transacciones de oro de los bancos centrales en noviembre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turquía necesita efectivo para sostener su moneda, estoy en un ETF turco corto, y Uzbekistán no habrá hecho caja para enviar mercenarios a kazakstán? Sin tener ni idea de que palo tira el gobierno, me ha sorprendido leer esas ventas.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Ene 2022)

estanflacion dijo:


> Turquía necesita efectivo para sostener su moneda, estoy en un ETF turco corto, y Uzbekistán no habrá hecho caja para enviar mercenarios a kazakstán? Sin tener ni idea de que palo tira el gobierno, me ha sorprendido leer esas ventas.



Los datos son de noviembre, van con retraso. Uzbekistán (y en general toda la órbita rusa) suele hacer compras casi todos los meses pero alguna vez también vende aunque cantidades pequeñas. Tiene además un programa para fomentar la compra de oro entre sus ciudadanos:



Es curioso que además de la órbita rusa, otros países con relaciones comerciales importantes con Rusia (Serbia, Egipto y recientemente la India comprando armamento) se dedican a comprar oro. Casi todos los compradores habituales hacen frontera con Rusia y su órbita.

En el tema de Kazajistán a ver qué ocurre pero va a llegar la reunión OTAN y Rusia el día 12 de enero con un intento de revolución de colores en plena ruta de la seda. La órbita rusa ya ha enviado tropas y la SCO está observando por si tuviera que actuar. 

Pero las posibles transacciones en oro del mes de enero no las publican hasta la primera semana de marzo.


----------



## estanflacion (7 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los datos son de noviembre, van con retraso. Uzbekistán (y en general toda la órbita rusa) suele hacer compras casi todos los meses pero alguna vez también vende aunque cantidades pequeñas. Tiene además un programa para fomentar la compra de oro entre sus ciudadanos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, sí, es curioso.
Lo sigo, el oro y el tema kazajo, porque vivo en Ucrania, y ya viví como había mercenarios en mi ciudad antes del caos bélico, y aquí aunque calmado, estamos a expensas de lo que quieran los americanos y los rusos.


----------



## juli (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## max power (10 Ene 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Cada vez está más claro que el oro no les interesa a los nuevos inversores o especuladores como prefieras llamarlos.



Yo he estado en persona en la camara acorazada de la reserva federal de Nueva York. Puede hacerlo cualquiera con reserva previa. Es gratis.

Y alli dentro hay oro en montones grandes como lavadoras. Y no hay electronica alguna en su acceso (asumo que en su vigilancia si, claro). Ellos tienen oro sin internet. Pero el sistema nos vende internet y cryptos (y metaverso).

Creo que los nuevos inversores estan equivocados. Creo, yo ya no aseguro nada.


----------



## FranMen (10 Ene 2022)

Homenaje a Luisito2 (D.E.P.): El Patrón Oro


El patrón oro no es deflacionario. Las economías basadas en el patrón oro, al contrario que las basadas en dinero del Gobierno, crecen.




www.rankia.com


----------



## Muttley (10 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Homenaje a Luisito2 (D.E.P.): El Patrón Oro
> 
> 
> El patrón oro no es deflacionario. Las economías basadas en el patrón oro, al contrario que las basadas en dinero del Gobierno, crecen.
> ...



Muy interesante. 
Afirmaciones con las que estoy de acuerdo…y otras con las que no. 
El desarrollo económico, macro, de precios e inflación me parece impecable.


----------



## FranMen (10 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy interesante.
> Afirmaciones con las que estoy de acuerdo…y otras con las que no.
> El desarrollo económico, macro, de precios e inflación me parece impecable.



Enhorabuena, yo apenas lo entiendo


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Enhorabuena, yo apenas lo entiendo



Pídele que te lo explique.....seguro lo hará entendible para todos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2022)

El nicho de cryptos respaldadas en MPs se percibe artificialmente desatendido en cuanto a proyectos impulsados por actores de caché del sector. Hasta se podría decir k forzada y extrañamente desatendido en un campo nuevo ávido del impacto de referencias comerciales globales k ni por el forro van a tardar en presentarse a cryptoprofanos, muchos de ellos con gran potencial himbersor y seguro descolocados en el efervescente escenario actual.

Comentado está k los timings pintan calvos caso de entrar en un rally al k apuntan muchos factores y analistas ahora mismo. Más si se convierten alguno o múltiples lanzamientos de ese tipo en una cuestión más k circunstancial , conceptual , dentro de la vertiginosa montaña rusa actual de trasvases de rikeza global - como expone el CEO del WGC a continuación - donde una Reserva de Valor realmente efectiva podría encajar como el comodín al poker ya no respecto a volatilidades de productos específicos, sino a la volatilidá como arte y clave de himbersión entre burbujas - sin la menor connotación despectiva del término - .

Personalmente, la ausencia a estas alturas de cryptos de referencia respaldadas en Oro , más tras la implementación y/o consolidación de distintos exchanges de ámbito mundial , los NSFR de BIII , etc ...me recuerda a ciertos acuerdos en Jamaica viendo el pepinazo k sufría la cotización libre del oro tras el cierre de la ventana de Nixon ...con el único requisito, casualmente, de no respaldar moneda nacional alguna en el metal.









WGC’s Big 10-Year Plan For Gold - India’s leading B2B gem and jewellery magazine


David Tait, Global CEO, World Gold Council, reflects on the progress achieved in 2021, deliberates on the potential future threat posed by regulated cryptocurrencies, and outlines his vision for gold over the next decade, in an exclusive year-end round-up with Solitaire. What is the WGC’s global...




gjepc.org






*Gran plan de 10 años de WGC para el oro*
_por _REGAN LUIS




Lingotes de oro almacenados en un almacenamiento seguro abovedado. © Consejo Mundial del Oro

*David Tait , CEO global, World Gold Council, reflexiona sobre el progreso logrado en 2021, delibera sobre la posible amenaza futura que representan las criptomonedas reguladas y describe su visión del oro durante la próxima década, en un resumen exclusivo de fin de año con Solitario.*
David Tait
*¿Cuál es la hoja de ruta global del WGC para los próximos 10 años?*
Tenemos un programa de 10 años llamado Gold 24/7 que busca resolver la accesibilidad al oro. Hará que el oro sea accesible para literalmente cualquier persona, todo el tiempo, en cualquier forma. Lo segundo que espera hacer es resolver la integridad del suministro de oro; con eso me refiero a la procedencia y la cadena de custodia del oro desde el sitio de la mina hasta el anillo en su dedo. Y lo último que busca es crear mercados completamente fungibles. Fungible es una palabra extraña, pero básicamente significa que el oro producido en China o India puede venderse, comercializarse y utilizarse en los mercados de Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Australia, etc. Y al hacerlo, si logramos unirnos a estos mercados, Creo que virtualmente crearemos una nueva clase de activos, casi similar al Big Bang del oro; y el oro se utilizará para financiación, garantía y muchos otros usos, que creo que ni siquiera hemos pensado todavía. Así que ese es el gran plan de 10 años para el mercado del oro en general. Ese es nuestro gran objetivo.
*¿Cuánto apoyo de la industria ha recibido WGC en todo el mundo (y de la India) para sus Principios de inversión minorista en oro (RGIP)?*
La respuesta corta es sorprendentemente, gran cantidad. Debo decir que toda la noción nació en India cuando visité el país por primera vez. La India ha tomado la iniciativa a este respecto. Utilizando su ejemplo, para ser honesto, lo hemos extendido a toda Alemania, al Reino Unido, al mercado italiano de la joyería y, más recientemente, a los EE. UU. Estamos reuniendo a todas las asociaciones industriales de Estados Unidos, que está muy fragmentado, y hasta México. Entonces, la respuesta corta es que la industria parece estar pidiendo a gritos alguna forma de coordinación, alguna forma de generar confianza, transparencia y participación. Entonces, me parece que es maná del cielo para esta industria.
*¿Cuáles son las perspectivas para el consumo de oro de cara a 2022?*
El consumo de oro está bien posicionado para seguir subiendo. Covid ha mantenido una mano represiva sobre las economías del mundo, pero a todos nos ha sorprendido la rapidez con la que se han recuperado y la cantidad de demanda latente que hay en el sistema a la espera de ser utilizada. En segundo lugar, creo que los paisajes geoeconómicos y geopolíticos respaldan enormemente al oro. Tienes inflación; parece que el Reino Unido acaba de producir cifras récord. ¿Ahora las autoridades responderán de manera adecuada y en línea con esas expectativas de inflación? Creo que hay muchas posibilidades de que se queden atrás o hagan demasiado. Ambos escenarios son particularmente buenos para el oro. ¿Y luego geopolíticamente? Bueno, solo tiene que mirar alrededor del mundo para ver todas estas áreas de tensión, que creo que respaldarán al oro en 2022. Así que soy positivo.
*¿Cuáles son los mayores desafíos del WGC para expandir el mercado del oro en India?*
Necesitamos poder convencer a las autoridades de que la regulación y la reducción de impuestos serán beneficiosas para el mercado en general. Creo que la introducción del mercado local al contado y la SEBI, cuyo esfuerzo por regular el mercado aplaudimos enormemente, harán grandes cosas para mejorar la confianza y la transparencia de la participación que tanto se necesita. Por eso aplaudo estos esfuerzos y me gustaría ver más. Desde una perspectiva puramente cultural, creo que expandir la atracción del oro como un producto de inversión y como una forma moderna de expresión, llámelo joyería ... todo va a funcionar para expandir el mercado en India, y hemos estado haciendo mucho en ese respecto con nuestra campaña del milenio para sintonizar a las personas con una forma moderna de oro. Y en segundo lugar, como he intentado explicar, tratando de trabajar con las autoridades para que el oro esté más regulado, acabar con las prácticas nefastas lo mejor que podamos y dar a la gente la confianza en todos los niveles de la sociedad en la India, de que el oro no solo es una hermosa pieza de joyería, sino que también sostiene y protege su patrimonio, se protege contra la inflación y también es un producto de inversión que vale la pena. Entonces, las perspectivas son excelentes. Solo tenemos que trabajar más duro para ponernos frente a más personas y explicar lo que llamamos el caso del oro.
*¿Cómo afectará la promoción del “oro digital” en India al mercado del oro físico?*
Solo admitimos oro digital cuando está totalmente respaldado por oro. Y la idea de los recibos de oro promovida por SEBI es buena. Creo que sus intenciones son sólidas al tratar de exprimir cualquier forma de esquemas nefastos que haya en el mercado, que solo dañan el mercado del oro. Pero sí creo que si se acepta un programa de recibos de oro, siempre que esté completamente respaldado físicamente, no creo que afecte en absoluto la demanda de oro. De hecho, todo lo contrario, creo que debería fomentar la demanda, porque hay menos riesgo, ya que está en las bolsas, las autoridades reguladas, hay una sensación de seguridad que se obtiene cuando se sabe que se está comprando oro de inversión y se está absolutamente seguro. donde proviene del hecho de que está correctamente abovedado, y puede explicarlo. Ese es mi objetivo: quitar la (duda) de la mente de las personas, de manera que más personas inviertan y conserven oro a lo largo del tiempo. Lo que no me gusta ver son pequeñas empresas emergentes que no pueden probar que el oro está ahí, y muchas, muchas veces estafan a la gente. Ha llegado el momento de acabar con eso. Quiero que las personas estén seguras y confiadas cuando compran oro de que es lo que es y está donde está.
*¿Se imagina que el oro “extraído de manera sostenible” o “verde” se convierta en una categoría de nicho que tendrá una prima a nivel minorista?*
Lógicamente, podría ver una situación en la que eso podría suceder. Pero creo que si se tienen en cuenta aspectos como nuestros Principios de minería de oro responsable, en todos nuestros mineros miembros del WGC participantes, ese estándar es mucho más alto, francamente. Y creo que en toda nuestra industria, el estándar de oro producido por las empresas miembros del World Gold Council es lo suficientemente alto como para que no debería haber realmente una distinción entre el oro en todo el mundo. Espero que los estándares sean tan altos que no formemos un mercado bifurcado. Espero que todos los mineros adopten estas políticas tan rápido que no se bifurque.
*¿Cuáles son hoy las principales vías de inversión que compiten con el oro?*
Hay mucha discusión sobre Bitcoin y si es un competidor del oro. Creo que actualmente Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas son excelentes herramientas especulativas, pero ¿son un competidor del oro en este momento? Realmente no lo creo. Pero tampoco creo que la criptografía vaya a desaparecer en absoluto, y no tengo nada en contra. Creo que en algún momento, cuando los reguladores de todo el mundo regulen enormemente Bitcoin, se convertirá en una amenaza sistémica en algún momento. Cuando regulen esa clase de activos, las criptomonedas podrían convertirse en una amenaza competitiva para el oro. Porque muchas personas que compran criptomonedas lo hacen porque es una cobertura de degradación de la moneda. También lo es el oro. Pero el oro tiene cualidades mucho más amplias que las criptomonedas. En ese momento, cuando se regule y se convierta más en una inversión, como espero que lo haga, creo que quizás algunas personas abandonen el oro. La otra forma de ver esto, si no le importa que le diga, es que si tiene criptomonedas como parte de una cartera, lógicamente, debe tener oro si no lo tenía antes, como cobertura. Entonces puede ver que hay dos caras de la misma moneda de oro, y podría agregarse como una mejora para exigir más que cualquier otra cosa.
*Este año, el WGC lanzó 'You are Gold', su primera campaña centrada en el consumidor en India, después de varios años. ¿Es probable que veamos más iniciativas de alcance directo al consumidor por parte de WGC en 2022 también?*
¡Absolutamente! Creo que hay un muy buen caso para hacer esto. Deseo desesperadamente que el oro sea relevante como activo de inversión. Ese es mi plan global, concienciar a las personas de los beneficios que aporta a su cartera. Eso es claramente un recurso sin explotar, en India y en otros lugares. Pero desde la perspectiva de la joyería minorista, queremos que el oro sea relevante para toda una nueva generación. Queremos que la gente comprenda que el oro obtenido de forma responsable es algo fantástico y algo que la gente debería poseer por cientos de razones. De cara al futuro, nuestro objetivo es hacer mucho más del alcance que hemos hecho este año. Estoy muy satisfecho con lo que hemos logrado y creo que está obteniendo una gran tracción.
*¿Algún otro mensaje para los exportadores de gemas y joyas de la India?*
Sí, estoy muy contento y orgulloso de los Principios y la guía de inversión minorista en oro. Según nuestra investigación y cifras, el 50% de las personas no confía en el oro y el 60% no lo entiende demasiado. Mientras más personas adopten los principios y comprendan la guía, más personas acudirán a su mercado. Y, esencialmente, si solo pueden pensar en ello como hacer crecer el pastel, más personas participarán y el pastel crecerá. Y creo que eso es lo más importante que la gente debe recordar. La confianza es todo. La participación lo es todo.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pídele que te lo explique.....seguro lo hará entendible para todos.



No lo entiende usted?


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> No lo entiende usted?



Lo que quiero saber es lo que entiende usted....
Si no lo sabe explicar al compañero no se preocupe de mi.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que quiero saber es lo que entiende usted....
> Si no lo sabe explicar al compañero no se preocupe de mi.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Lo de “yo si lo entiendo” pero quiero saber “que entiende usted” para explicárselo a ese delante mío no es un recurso que me resulte ajeno. La primera vez que lo presencié fue en preescolar y el tema era “de donde vienen los bebés“.

Si @FranMen quiere mi ayuda, sabe que la tiene y que puede contactarme por privado.
Por supuesto, también le invito a hacerlo a usted.

Reciba un cordial saludo


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo de “yo si lo entiendo” pero quiero saber “que entiende usted” para explicárselo a ese delante mío no es un recurso que me resulte ajeno. La primera vez que lo presencié fue en preescolar y el tema era “de donde vienen los bebés“.
> 
> Si @FranMen quiere mi ayuda, sabe que la tiene y que puede contactarme por privado.
> Por supuesto, también le invito a hacerlo a usted.
> ...



Ya......
Pero esto no es tan "secreto" como de donde vienen los niños. Puede explicarlo amablemente en abierto para ilustrar a todos.
Hay muchos recursos sin duda para esquivar decir de donde vienen los niños y el más común es decir "luego te lo digo en secreto".
Discuple las referencias tan pueriles pero veo que son las que domina.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FranMen (11 Ene 2022)

Como no es un tema privado es mejor debatirlo en público, puede que haya más en mi situación. 
Por ejemplo, no entiendo en que nos beneficia que cada banco emita sus propios billetes, si ya es difícil controlar al estado/banco central a ver quién lo hace con cada banco individual. Ya hemos visto como funcionan las auditorías.
Si me parece bien que quien la haga la pague y que no haya respaldo del estado a ese banco para que sirva de ejemplo para otros pero eso debería ocurrir cuando la bola de nieve es pequeña para que no crezca, ahora que todo está enfangado a ver quién limpia el desaguisado.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya......
> Pero esto no es tan "secreto" como de donde vienen los niños. Puede explicarlo amablemente en abierto para ilustrar a todos.
> Hay muchos recursos sin duda para esquivar decir de donde vienen los niños y el más común es decir "luego te lo digo en secreto".
> Discuple las referencias tan pueriles pero veo que son las que domina.
> ...



ONCBC "El enterao" del oro del CERN y las sales de litio, hoy nos habla de cosas pueriles. En fin, otro día mas en "burbuga"


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Como no es un tema privado es mejor debatirlo en público, puede que haya más en mi situación.
> Por ejemplo, no entiendo en que nos beneficia que cada banco emita sus propios billetes, si ya es difícil controlar al estado/banco central a ver quién lo hace con cada banco individual. Ya hemos visto como funcionan las auditorías.
> Si me parece bien que quien la haga la pague y que no haya respaldo del estado a ese banco para que sirva de ejemplo para otros pero eso debería ocurrir cuando la bola de nieve es pequeña para que no crezca, ahora que todo está enfangado a ver quién limpia el desaguisado.



Todo el mundo emite deuda, no sólo los bancos. Una empresa emite pagarés y es deuda, y en su escala es asimilable a la emisión estatal. Cuando un particular paga con tarjeta, emite deuda. Cuando vas a trabajar el empresario emite deuda. Cuando pagas el autobús para ir al trabajo has pagado con la deuda que generó el empresario al ir tú a trabajar.
Solo con nacer se emite una deuda energética necesaria para sobrevivir y puedes gastarla por anticipado asumiendo una hipoteca, por ejemplo.
El problema no es la deuda, el problema es el tamaño de una deuda que para pagarla haya que dejar de comer, lo que inviabiliza el pagar la deuda (y ya no hablar de sobrevivir).
Resumen: Matar la gallina de los huevos de oro (buen símil en este hilo) para hacer caldo.
Pero el estado a diferencia de un empresario al que le pueden negar el crédito, tiene la potestad de seguir emitiendo "pagarés" para pagar los que vencen y todos los que quiere.
Es un recurso político electoralista. 
Es un privilegio cuestionable, y muchos preferirían quitárselo. La verdad que si se le quitara, no se salvaría ni el tato ya que se rompería la cadena de suministros. Ya vimos en pandemia un conato de rotura de la cadena de suministros básicos y sus posibles consecuencias.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ONCBC "El enterao" del oro del CERN y las sales de litio, hoy nos habla de cosas pueriles. En fin, otro día mas en "burbuga"



Vaya, veo que me has quitado de ignorados. No resistes la tentación de leerme. Lo entiendo perfectamente.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Como no es un tema privado es mejor debatirlo en público, puede que haya más en mi situación.
> Por ejemplo, no entiendo en que nos beneficia que cada banco emita sus propios billetes, si ya es difícil controlar al estado/banco central a ver quién lo hace con cada banco individual. Ya hemos visto como funcionan las auditorías.
> Si me parece bien que quien la haga la pague y que no haya respaldo del estado a ese banco para que sirva de ejemplo para otros pero eso debería ocurrir cuando la bola de nieve es pequeña para que no crezca, ahora que todo está enfangado a ver quién limpia el desaguisado.



En la actualidad Kong emiten billetes tres bancos privados: HSBC, Standard Chatered y Bank of China auditados por HKMA según la legislación nacional.
Hasta 1844 en España emitían billetes bancos provinciales. Y en USA Hasta antes de la guerra 1861.…y solo se cambió el sistema porque había la Deuda generada fue brutal y hubo que usar el truco de la impresión, aunque realmente de un modo amable, pues era inicialmente el gobierno USA el que respaldaba el subyacente en oro y plata del billete…aunque no hubiera oro y plata para respaldar tantos billetes A LA VEZ. Ahora no hay nada detrás, solo deuda. 

La gracia es la obligatoriedad de emisión de billetes en función al balance del banco, (fondos propios en oro) no en función a los depósitos a la vista del mismo (Oro de los clientes depositado A LA VISTA, es decir en cuenta corriente)
Básicamente porque la lógica (y la ley) dice que no puedes prestar algo que no es tuyo y los depósitos a la vista no son tuyos, siendo únicamente fondos susceptibles de ser prestados los depósitos a un plazo,donde el banco paga un interés para usar como mejor le convenga ese recurso.
Lo que viene a ser un coeficiente de caja puro 100%.
Si eso se respeta, la emisión se autorregula. Las fluctuaciones de emisión-recepción de moneda se ajusta al balance de cada banco aumentando o reduciendo la emisión según sea necesario. Préstamos bancarios y retornos están equilibrados a la emisión.
Al estar referidos los billetes a un fondo de oro (convertibles en oro) son intercambiables entre bancos privados y entre ciudadanos.

Ahpra hace ya muchísimo que se cruzó el Rubicon, no hay vuelta atrás. De cabeza al reset económico,


----------



## FranMen (11 Ene 2022)

Hasta hace poco yo pensaba que la FED pertenecía al gobierno de USA, en el foro descubrí que es una asociación de bancos privados y casi es lo contrario (domina al gobierno)








La sorprendente historia de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. - BBC News Mundo


Cuando cumple un siglo de vida, exploramos la historia de la Fed, una institución que a pesar de quiebras y crisis es una piedra angular de la economía global.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> En la actualidad Kong emiten billetes tres bancos privados: HSBC, Standard Chatered y Bank of China auditados por HKMA según la legislación nacional.
> Hasta 1844 en España emitían billetes bancos provinciales. Y en USA Hasta antes de la guerra 1861.…y solo se cambió el sistema porque había la Deuda generada fue brutal y hubo que usar el truco de la impresión, aunque realmente de un modo amable, pues era inicialmente el gobierno USA el que respaldaba el subyacente en oro y plata del billete…aunque no hubiera oro y plata para respaldar tantos billetes A LA VEZ. Ahora no hay nada detrás, solo deuda.
> 
> La gracia es la obligatoriedad de emisión de billetes en función al balance del banco, (fondos propios en oro) no en función a los depósitos a la vista del mismo (Oro de los clientes depositado A LA VISTA, es decir en cuenta corriente)
> ...



De la mierda de vaca sale el abono que fertiliza los campos para el crecimiento de las cosechas. Y de la clásica mierda de intervención de ONCBC sale una explicación que fertiliza el hilo para el crecimiento de nuestros conocimientos. ¿Ve? Para algo sirve hasta la mas infeliz e insignificante de las criaturitas del Señor.
¡¡¡Te queremos ONCBC!!! eres un cretino con ínfulas, pero eres nuestro cretino con ínfulas preferido...


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> De la mierda de vaca sale el abono que fertiliza los campos para el crecimiento de las cosechas. Y de la clásica mierda de intervención de ONCBC sale una explicación que fertiliza el hilo para el crecimiento de nuestros conocimientos. ¿Ve? Para algo sirve hasta la mas infeliz e insignificante de las criaturitas del Señor.
> ¡¡¡Te queremos ONCBC!!! eres un cretino con ínfulas, pero eres nuestro cretino con ínfulas preferido...



Gracias por el reconocimiento, me esmero en conseguirlo.
Desmistificamos como se hacen los niños y luego de pensar y repensar varias veces la respuesta luego de borradores toda la noche y colaborar toda la panda en ver como salir del atolladero, se ha conseguido explicar en abierto y no por "privado". Todavía sigo buscando la explicación de el por que la explicación en privado.
Lo que si está claro que el artículo es una mierda de como está redactado, se podía explicar con pocas palabras y sin tratar de rebuscar el texto para que por incomprensible pareciera que el autor sabe un huevo. Lo que tiene el autor es una necesidad delirante de tratar de hacer sentir estúpido a sus lectores haciendo complejo algo muy sencillo.
Por fin un acto de generosidad real aunque este comandado por el ego y demostrar que "si sabe" más que OBDC.
Si el ego cotizara en Bolsa ya sabríamos quien sería rico en el hilo.
Un placer que me leas amigo.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FranMen (11 Ene 2022)

Por cierto:








El vicepresidente de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. anuncia su renuncia tras escándalo de operaciones bursátiles


Las declaraciones financieras de Richard Clarida de 2020 han suscitado especulaciones sobre un posible uso de información privilegiada.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> La gracia es la obligatoriedad de emisión de billetes en función al balance del banco, (fondos propios en oro) no en función a los depósitos a la vista del mismo (Oro de los clientes depositado A LA VISTA, es decir en cuenta corriente)



Cerca del 97% del dinero creado en Europa, se hace via credito bancario. Este credito no depende directamente del “balance del banco” o de “depósitos a la vista”. La ley impide a un banco insolvente prestar, vale, pero no interviene en la operativa diaria de emision de credito. El banco lo unico que tiene que vigilar es que sus NPL no coman su tier capital. Y probablemente, aunque pase esto, recibiria ayudas para seguir en pie.



Muttley dijo:


> Básicamente porque la lógica (y la ley) dice que no puedes prestar algo que no es tuyo y los depósitos a la vista no son tuyos, siendo únicamente fondos susceptibles de ser prestados los depósitos a un plazo,donde el banco paga un interés para usar como mejor le convenga ese recurso.
> Lo que viene a ser un coeficiente de caja puro 100%.



Los bancos no “prestan” dinero, por lo tanto no les afecta una potencial ley de custodia. No dependen de “depósitos a la vista o fondos”.
Los bancos estan en el negocio de comprar securities, siendo un contrato de prestamo (promisory note, pagaré etc...) una de ellas. Esta security va al activo de su balance y en el pasivo creditan tu cuenta con el banco-> la creacion de dinero de la nada se ha materializado via saldo en tu c/c. Sin relacion con depositos previos (banks as money intermediaries theory) o coeficiente de caja alguno (fractional reserve banking theory).



Muttley dijo:


> Si eso se respeta, la emisión se autorregula. Las fluctuaciones de emisión-recepción de moneda se ajusta al balance de cada banco aumentando o reduciendo la emisión según sea necesario. Préstamos bancarios y retornos están equilibrados a la emisión.
> Al estar referidos los billetes a un fondo de oro (convertibles en oro) son intercambiables entre bancos privados y entre ciudadanos.
> Ahpra hace ya muchísimo que se cruzó el Rubicon, no hay vuelta atrás. De cabeza al reset económico,



La regulacion del credito bancario deberia estar basada en el uso de ese credito: limitar la creacion de dinero para fines especulativos y mantener aquella ligada a la productividad. Aquella para fines especulativos, no deberia estar creada por bancos sino por otras instituciones sin potestad de crear dinero de la nada.


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Cerca del 97% del dinero creado en Europa, se hace via credito bancario. Este credito no depende directamente del “balance del banco” o de “depósitos a la vista”. La ley impide a un banco insolvente prestar, vale, pero no interviene en la operativa diaria de emision de credito. El banco lo unico que tiene que vigilar es que sus NPL no coman su tier capital. Y probablemente, aunque pase esto, recibiria ayudas para seguir en pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es así ahora.
En la creación de dinero de la nada, solo se necesita un apunte contable en la columna correspondiente del balance, igual que la destrucción de esa deuda se materializa en la recepción del pago de la misma.
Ni existe una reserva fraccionaria ni hay relación con depósitos.
Con que los bancos cumplan con los requierimientos de liquidez y solvencia del Banco Central de su país y del BIS llega, otra cosa es como lo hagan (clasificación arbitraria de activos-pasivos para cuadrar los ratios, la forma en que consolidan los diferentes negocios como banca de inversión, comercial, minorista, trading…) y ahí es donde entra la creatividad.
Cual es la exposición de DB a los derivados OTC? 20 trillones? 30 trillones? 40 trillones (de los trillones USA). Cuál es la liquidez de estos swaps? Y cuál es su balance de activos de respaldo?

Pero esto no tiene nada que ver con mi texto original donde estaba respondiendo a una pregunta de cómo funcionaría una teórica emisión de billetes por bancos individuales, sin un esquema de bancos centrales y respaldados por oro 100% algo que dejo de hacerse en la tercer cuarto del SXIX en casi todos los países, no estamos hablando del funcionamiento de banca actual.

Añado explicación de cómo funciona el balance de un Banco y cómo entra Basilea III en teoría para controlar los ratios de riesgo, solvencia y liquidez.
Lo comento aquí:


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Gracias por el reconocimiento, me esmero en conseguirlo.
> Desmistificamos como se hacen los niños y luego de pensar y repensar varias veces la respuesta luego de borradores toda la noche y colaborar toda la panda en ver como salir del atolladero, se ha conseguido explicar en abierto y no por "privado". Todavía sigo buscando la explicación de el por que la explicación en privado.
> Lo que si está claro que el artículo es una mierda de como está redactado, se podía explicar con pocas palabras y sin tratar de rebuscar el texto para que por incomprensible pareciera que el autor sabe un huevo. Lo que tiene el autor es una necesidad delirante de tratar de hacer sentir estúpido a sus lectores haciendo complejo algo muy sencillo.
> Por fin un acto de generosidad real aunque este comandado por el ego y demostrar que "si sabe" más que OBDC.
> ...



Por eso mismo usted se quedó sin saber que decir durante toda la noche.
Su respuesta original se quedó en un “ya”.…hasta que el bueno de Franmen tiró de su carro que se había quedado atorado en el barro una intervención de preescolar.
Y entonces editó 10 horas después.
Enternecedor.

Como ve yo estoy harto de hablar en público en YouTube frente a escrutinio general.
Y de ahí el episodio de Basel donde hablo sobre cómo es el balance de un banco, cómo funciona y cuáles son los ratios de liquidez, riesgo y solvencia, así como las trampillas que Basel intenta evitar. 

Simplemente doy explicaciones cuando alguien me hace preguntas directas.
No desde luego cuando alguien me pregunta que explique a un tercero y enterarse él. 
La próxima vez, si tiene preguntas le agradeceré que me las haga directamente que somos mayorcitos. 
Yo responderé lo mejor que sepa o pueda y si no sé responder también lo diré.


----------



## mike69 (11 Ene 2022)

Coeficiente de caja del 100% para la banca comercial.

Nada de prestar los depósitos. Los bancos comerciales sólo pueden prestar el dinero que sus clientes decidan prestarle mediante una imposición a plazos a cambio de pagar un interés. Y por supuesto que no se descalcen los plazos.

Las hipotecas a más de 15 años son un despropósito. 

Todo lo demás es un trile. Los sustitutos monetarios: billetes de banco, billetes del Estado, sin su conversión equivalente al oro establecido en el momento que decida el tenedor en un sistema bancario con un encaje del 100%, es otro ponzi.

En cuanto a la emisión primaria del dinero por el Estado sólo se debería permitir contra su superávit en oro.




Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Ene 2022)

Si te fijas, en mi respuesta había obviado el primer párrafo de tu mensaje original, sobre la emisión de crédito por bancos individuales en el pasado. Conozco la historia de la banca del sXIX, especialmente en USA; pero lo he apartado como tema para otro día.

Mi respuesta creo era relevante respecto a tu párrafo de abajo, ya que hay cosas interesantes con las que no coincido del todo y van más allá de _cómo funcionaría una teórica emisión de billetes por bancos individuales_. Es algo que me costó asimilar hace años y lo comparto por si a alguien está en el mismo proceso y le es útil, sin más.



Muttley dijo:


> La gracia es la obligatoriedad de emisión de billetes en función al balance del banco, (fondos propios en oro) no en función a los depósitos a la vista del mismo (Oro de los clientes depositado A LA VISTA, es decir en cuenta corriente)
> Básicamente porque la lógica (y la ley) dice que no puedes prestar algo que no es tuyo y los depósitos a la vista no son tuyos, siendo únicamente fondos susceptibles de ser prestados los depósitos a un plazo, donde el banco paga un interés para usar como mejor le convenga ese recurso. Lo que viene a ser un coeficiente de caja puro 100%.
> Si eso se respeta, la emisión se autorregula. Las fluctuaciones de emisión-recepción de moneda se ajusta al balance de cada banco aumentando o reduciendo la emisión según sea necesario. Préstamos bancarios y retornos están equilibrados a la emisión.
> Al estar referidos los billetes a un fondo de oro (convertibles en oro) son intercambiables entre bancos privados y entre ciudadanos.



Al decir “la gracia” entiendo que es tu postura preferida, algo que habría que hacer para mantener la estabilidad del sistema, crecer y protegernos de abusos. No estoy seguro:

Como decía en mi anterior comentario, te basas en la teoría de la intermediación bancaria (y el la reserva fraccionada cuando hablas de coef caja, dos cosas diferentes pero seguimos por el bien del debate), donde el banco debe tener “algo” (fondos propios “en oro”, depósitos de clientes etc…) para crear crédito. Eso no ha sido así, ni ahora ni en el sXiX. Un banco crea crédito para comprar un contrato (una security, el contrato de hipoteca que acabas de firmar; ya que eso hacen los bancos, contrario a la creencia de que “prestan” dinero) sin mirar la cantidad de fondos propios, oro, depósitos etc… que tiene en el balance. La decisión es fruto de un análisis de riesgo: la habilidad del contrato (activo) comprado, de generar un cash-flow estable, con la mínima posibilidad de default. Independientemente del nivel de reservas o depósitos ajenos en propiedad del banco. La banca sXIX no funcionaba con un sistema de reservas 100% oro, pero mucha de ella era más solvente aun (y generando más riqueza y crecimiento), con sus líneas de crédito a la StandardOil. Los bancos emiten crédito at the margin. Arreglan sus ratios de solvencia después.

Tu deseado “coeficiente de caja puro 100%” no debería aplicarse a todo crédito EMHO, únicamente a aquel que contribuye a actividades especulativas (e inflacionarias). Y debería exigirse a entidades no bancarias, utilizando dinero-crédito *existente*. Los bancos, deberían usar el gran privilegio de la creación de crédito únicamente en actividades que contribuyan al PIB (no siendo el caso de la mayoría de actividades financieras). Esto es muy fácil de articular, vía window guidance (hay varios ejemplos muy interesantes en la historia). Si un gobierno/BC autoriza a alguien a crear algo de la nada, tiene derecho a exigir que ese algo se utilice siguiendo unas directivas. Sin salirse hacia actividades especulativas dañinas que siempre terminan en boom-bust cycles.
Respecto al video, no estoy seguro de quien de los 4 eres tú, no sé la parte que comentas. Tampoco he escuchado los 50min. Pero seguimos con lo mismo: los capital requirements (ratios de liquidez son irrelevantes, aquí aplican las reservas de los bancos vs el BC, sin relación con la creación de crédito) y toda regulación basada en los mismos, es ineficaz para generar riqueza, crecimiento y un sistema bancario estable. Por lo explicado arriba.

Por ejemplo, el sistema financiero japones después de WW2… podemos imaginarnos como estarían sus KPIs de solvencia, la calidad y reservas del sistema bancario en un país devastado. Las 3 siguientes décadas tuvieron altas tasas de crecimiento, solo truncado en los 90 (por diseño, tema para otro comentario). Y la banca tuvo un protagonismo esencial en ello, extendiendo crédito especulativo productivo: prosperidad imposible de conseguir con teorías maniqueas de 100% capital requirements en oro etc… Window guidance es la clave.

Estoy revisando lo que he escrito por si me he salido del tema principal con todo este rollo, pero creo que no. Me he ceñido a bancos-creación de crédito-impacto en los ciudadanos.

Y ya termino: la actividad bancaria debería volver a ser lo aburrida que era hace 50 años (el sector no atraía a PhDs en físicas o mates, era la última opción de muchos). Volver a ser una simple rueda de transmisión en el mecanismo del crecimiento.

En cualquier caso, un placer debatir este tema que personalmente me encanta.


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> De la mierda de vaca sale el abono que fertiliza los campos para el crecimiento de las cosechas. Y de la clásica mierda de intervención de ONCBC sale una explicación que fertiliza el hilo para el crecimiento de nuestros conocimientos. ¿Ve? Para algo sirve hasta la mas infeliz e insignificante de las criaturitas del Señor.
> ¡¡¡Te queremos ONCBC!!! eres un cretino con ínfulas, pero eres nuestro cretino con ínfulas preferido...



Apoyando la teoria de Bruce de la necesidad de fertilizantes


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (11 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> De la mierda de vaca sale el abono que fertiliza los campos para el crecimiento de las cosechas. Y de la clásica mierda de intervención de ONCBC sale una explicación que fertiliza el hilo para el crecimiento de nuestros conocimientos. ¿Ve? Para algo sirve hasta la mas infeliz e insignificante de las criaturitas del Señor.
> ¡¡¡Te queremos ONCBC!!! eres un cretino con ínfulas, pero eres nuestro cretino con ínfulas preferido...



“Muchos de los que viven merecen morir y algunos de los que mueren merecen la vida. ¿Puedes devolver la vida? Entonces no te apresures a dispensar la muerte, pues ni el más sabio conoce el fin de todos los caminos.” Esto le decía Gandalf a Frodo acerca de Gollum.


----------



## mike69 (11 Ene 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Si te fijas, en mi respuesta había obviado el primer párrafo de tu mensaje original, sobre la emisión de crédito por bancos individuales en el pasado. Conozco la historia de la banca del sXIX, especialmente en USA; pero lo he apartado como tema para otro día.
> 
> Mi respuesta creo era relevante respecto a tu párrafo de abajo, ya que hay cosas interesantes con las que no coincido del todo y van más allá de _cómo funcionaría una teórica emisión de billetes por bancos individuales_. Es algo que me costó asimilar hace años y lo comparto por si a alguien está en el mismo proceso y le es útil, sin más.
> 
> ...



2008 hasta hoy.

El sistema no funciona.

El banco puede invertir sus reservas y beneficios dónde le dé la gana. 

El banco puede prestar más allá de sus reservas utilizando los depósitos con el límite del encaje.

Que tu dices que el banco puede prestar adquiriendo un contrato o activo, pones el ejemplo de la hipoteca, pues claro que puede prestar siempre que utilice reservas o el encaje de los depósitos. 

Pero que digas que el actual sistema funciona perfectamente es para que te lo hagas mirar.

El sistema bancario actual es una reputisima mierda. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## FranMen (11 Ene 2022)

Creo que estamos de acuerdo en que lo que más falla son los mecanismos de control. En el caso de España el BCEspa na y posteriormente el BCEuro pedo. Luego las empresas auditorias que directamente no deberían existir, ya demostraron su fracaso estrepitoso en 2008-9 (o su acierto para los que les pagaban)


----------



## OBDC (11 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Por eso mismo usted se quedó sin saber que decir durante toda la noche.
> Su respuesta original se quedó en un “ya”.…hasta que el bueno de Franmen tiró de su carro que se había quedado atorado en el barro una intervención de preescolar.
> Y entonces editó 10 horas después.
> Enternecedor.
> ...



Pues querido mío, sea coherente con su discurso. Yo no le hice ninguna pregunta. Ni le dirigí la palabra....solo le sugerí a un forero que no entendía algo, que usted que aseguraba comprenderlo, probablemente le pudiera dispar las dudas. 
A partir de ese momento, es cuando usted se dirige a mi en una actitud bastante desubicada, pero normal dentro del grupo en el que se mueve. 
Pero bueno, el attention ware del que sufre, lo hará feliz hasta incluso en su entierro.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Fukuoka San (11 Ene 2022)

max power dijo:


> Yo he estado en persona en la camara acorazada de la reserva federal de Nueva York. Puede hacerlo cualquiera con reserva previa. Es gratis.
> 
> Y alli dentro hay oro en montones grandes como lavadoras. Y no hay electronica alguna en su acceso (asumo que en su vigilancia si, claro). Ellos tienen oro sin internet. Pero el sistema nos vende internet y cryptos (y metaverso).
> 
> Creo que los nuevos inversores estan equivocados. Creo, yo ya no aseguro nada.



Te dejaron cortar alguno con la cizalla, a ver si eran buenos?


----------



## FranMen (11 Ene 2022)

Descubren "el mayor conjunto de monedas romanas encontrado en una cueva en el norte de España" gracias a un tejón hambriento


Al dar con las reliquias a unos metros de la guarida, los científicos supusieron que el animal estaba desesperado por conseguir alimentos tras el paso de la tormenta Filomena.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## max power (11 Ene 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Te dejaron cortar alguno con la cizalla, a ver si eran buenos?



Ja ja. La verdad que no pero pedi permiso para tocar uno con el dedo y me dejaron (Estan dentro de una especie de jaulas metalicas, te caben un dedo o dos. La mano no)


----------



## Fukuoka San (11 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Como no es un tema privado es mejor debatirlo en público, puede que haya más en mi situación.
> Por ejemplo, no entiendo en que nos beneficia que cada banco emita sus propios billetes, si ya es difícil controlar al estado/banco central a ver quién lo hace con cada banco individual. Ya hemos visto como funcionan las auditorías.
> Si me parece bien que quien la haga la pague y que no haya respaldo del estado a ese banco para que sirva de ejemplo para otros pero eso debería ocurrir cuando la bola de nieve es pequeña para que no crezca, ahora que todo está enfangado a ver quién limpia el desaguisado.



Te lo voy a explicar yo. Somos esclavos del Vaticano. La mayoría lo ignora, otros lo sabemos. Cuando te hicieron el certificado de nacimiento, tus padres firmaron un contrato bajo engaño y ese contrato es el aval para los préstamos que le dan al Estado donde vives. 

Los detalles que no cuadran del sistema, están hechos para que nunca los entiendas porque todo está hecho para ocultar el engaño primero: la esclavitud.

Mira cualquier documento legal. Tú no eres PROPIETARIO de nada, tú doble es el TITULAR (tú nombre en mayúsculas).


----------



## Fukuoka San (11 Ene 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Nada de prestar los depósitos



Los bancos no prestan, y menos depósitos. Pregunta, si has pedido Fiat en un banco, desde que cuenta te han hecho la transferencia a la tuya. Simplemente han puesto en sus cuentas que les debes x, pero ellos no te dejan ese x, ya que no lo tienen.

Prestar dinero (duro) a interés (cualquiera) se llama usura.


----------



## juli (11 Ene 2022)

dis táim is dífrent...lléah ! ( o porké el patrón garbanzos/traje de calidac a una onza , no proceden ).



"Todos los ciclos de ajuste desde principios de la década de 1990 comenzaron con una inflación subyacente de EE. UU. por debajo del 2,25 %. Si estamos realmente en un mundo en el que la Fed quiere exprimir activamente la inflación, esos ciclos anteriores no son una guía útil para la respuesta del mercado..."




La Reserva de Valor EFICAZ k aparezca en mitá del despendole fiat lo absorverá TODO como mil esponjas...y por pura inercia y sin mover un dedo. Hasta entonces, los numeritos y - los burbujones - son filfa ( en cuestión de VALOR , por supuestón ).

Ese flow espontáneo , en el momento en k se produzca y sea cual fuere el nivel de la inundación, será un descubrimiento legítimo de precio. Sin regulaciones , imposiciones ni gaitas...y casualmente, en "Ríal moni centralbankster" ( "Rikeza centralbankster, imo " - tó lo demás es lo k es "dinero" - ).


----------



## Muttley (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## mike69 (11 Ene 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Los bancos no prestan, y menos depósitos. Pregunta, si has pedido Fiat en un banco, desde que cuenta te han hecho la transferencia a la tuya. Simplemente han puesto en sus cuentas que les debes x, pero ellos no te dejan ese x, ya que no lo tienen.
> 
> Prestar dinero (duro) a interés (cualquiera) se llama usura.



Jsjajajajajajaja.

No tienes ni idea macho.

Paso de explicártelo. 

Eres muy cándido. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## juli (12 Ene 2022)

...La Señora, a lo suyo...

"El presidente de la Fed, Jerome Powell, dice que hay espacio para que existan monedas estables emitidas de forma privada junto con una posible moneda digital del banco central "


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Ene 2022)

China sigue aumentando las importaciones de oro a través del SGE. Casi 200 toneladas en diciembre:



https://www.sharpspixley.com/articles/lawrie-williams-china-gold-consumption-up-45-yoy_15079.htm



Y sigue haciendo que la única alternativa para el ahorro de sus ciudadanos se dirija hacia el oro. En este caso acabando con la minería de criptos en el país que posiblemente afecte a su precio al ser puramente especulativo. La noticia es de hoy:









End of the road soon for currency mining







www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## OBDC (12 Ene 2022)

China pasa a ser el paraíso de los metaleros.


venta de vuelos a china - Buscar con Google




Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FranMen (12 Ene 2022)

La única solución, temporal, al despropósito económico que vivimos es subir los tipos de interés y, al mismo tiempo, acelerar la impresora en una espiral inflación, tipos de interés, deuda creciente.








Powell (Fed): "Tendremos que subir más los intereses si persiste la alta inflación"


Jerome Powell, el presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos (Fed), ha mostrado su compromiso público para contener la elevada inflación que amenaza a la economía americana. "Tendremos que subir más los intereses si la alta inflación persiste", ha explicado en su intervención ante el...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Furillo (12 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La única solución, temporal, al despropósito económico que vivimos es subir los tipos de interés y, al mismo tiempo, acelerar la impresora en una espiral inflación, tipos de interés, deuda creciente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Por su parte, el consejero delegado y presidente de JP Morgan, Jamie Dimon, ha comentado que incluso espera más de cuatro subidas de tipos en 2022. "*Personalmente, me sorprendería si fueran solo cuatro aumentos de tipos en 2022*", comentó este lunes durante una conferencia organizada por el banco.

_

Del mismo medio, declaraciones del susodicho:

_El optimista Jamie Dimon: espera el mayor crecimiento económico en décadas_

*El optimista Jamie Dimon: espera el mayor crecimiento económico en décadas*
_Aunque anticipa una mayor volatilidad en las bolsas por las subidas de tipos de la Fed

El consejero delegado y presidente de *JP Morgan Chase, Jamie Dimon*, se desmarcó este lunes, en una entrevista en 'CNBC', con unas optimistas previsiones, apuntando que *Estados Unidos* registrará este año el mejor crecimiento económico en décadas.

"Vamos a tener el mejor crecimiento en décadas este año, *creo que desde quizás algún momento después de la Gran Depresión*", dijo Dimon a Bertha Coombs, de 'CNBC', durante la 40ª Conferencia Anual de Salud de JP Morgan. "El próximo año también será bastante bueno", añadió, en referencia a 2023.

"*La situación del consumidor nunca ha estado en mejor forma*; están gastando un 25% más hoy que antes del Covid. Su ratio de servicio de la deuda es mejor de lo que ha sido desde que llevamos registros hace 50 años", señaló el 'hombre fuerte' del mayor banco americano por volumen de activos.

Cuestionado sobre la elevada inflación en EEUU, comentó que "*es posible que la inflación *sea peor de lo que piensa la *Reserva Federal (Fed)* y que suba los tipos más de lo que el mercado anticipa. Personalmente, *me sorprendería si fueran solo cuatro aumentos de tipos en 2022*".

*MÁS VOLATILIDAD PARA LAS BOLSAS*

Pese a su optimismo con la economía, Dimon se ha mostrado más cauto con la evolución de las bolsas. "*El mercado es diferente. Esperamos mucha volatilidad este año a medida que suban los tipos y la gente rehaga las proyecciones*", señaló. "Si tenemos suerte, *la Fed puede ralentizar las cosas y tendremos lo que ellos llaman un 'aterrizaje suave'*", concluyó Dimon._


----------



## tristezadeclon (12 Ene 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> _Por su parte, el consejero delegado y presidente de JP Morgan, Jamie Dimon, ha comentado que incluso espera más de cuatro subidas de tipos en 2022. "*Personalmente, me sorprendería si fueran solo cuatro aumentos de tipos en 2022*", comentó este lunes durante una conferencia organizada por el banco.
> 
> _
> 
> ...



creo q dimon en esas declaraciones estaba transmitiendo órdenes directas a la reserva federal, haciendo pasar por una entrevista lo q en realidad es una pieza mas del engranaje de la cadena de mando del sistema, del cual dimon ocupa el puesto de mayordomo de palacio

tiene pinta de q temen no poder controlar la inflación, y ese es el papel fundamental de los bancos centrales hoy día


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Muttley (12 Ene 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Al decir “la gracia” entiendo que es tu postura preferida, algo que habría que hacer para mantener la estabilidad del sistema, crecer y protegernos de abusos. No estoy seguro:
> 
> Como decía en mi anterior comentario, te basas en la teoría de la intermediación bancaria (y el la reserva fraccionada cuando hablas de coef caja, dos cosas diferentes pero seguimos por el bien del debate), donde el banco debe tener “algo” (fondos propios “en oro”, depósitos de clientes etc…) para crear crédito. Eso no ha sido así, ni ahora ni en el sXiX. Un banco crea crédito para comprar un contrato (una security, el contrato de hipoteca que acabas de firmar; ya que eso hacen los bancos, contrario a la creencia de que “prestan” dinero) sin mirar la cantidad de fondos propios, oro, depósitos etc… que tiene en el balance. La decisión es fruto de un análisis de riesgo: la habilidad del contrato (activo) comprado, de generar un cash-flow estable, con la mínima posibilidad de default. Independientemente del nivel de reservas o depósitos ajenos en propiedad del banco. La banca sXIX no funcionaba con un sistema de reservas 100% oro, pero mucha de ella era más solvente aun
> 
> ...



La banca no ha funcionado nunca con un sistema de reserva 100% en la práctica ni desde los banqueros de Gades durante la época de Julio César ni en el S XIX. La tentación siempre ha sido muy fuerte. Mi comentario era sobre el punto de vista teórico del mundo perfecto, no práctico.
Totalmente de acuerdo en lo de compra de "securities", pero que realmente esas securities se transforman en un número en el balance al tener una valoración contable y en su inmediatez de pago/cobro. El truquillo es en que casilla de excel colocarlo. Y ahí es donde está el arte y que pase el filtro de la auditoría (cosa bastante fácil por cierto, a poco que se sepa de lo que se está hablando)
Cualquiera que haya estado en una una junta directiva de una empresa, sabe que las cuentas se hacen con "arte" para que salga "lo que debe salir" en "la fronterita" del bien y del mal. Un ejemplo clásico es la asignación de proyectos de CAPEX que son gasto y que se sacan del balance anual "mágicamente".
Pues idem en los bancos. No hay valoraciones reales más alejadas de la realidad en empresas que los bancos. Zombieland.



Long_Gamma dijo:


> Tu deseado “coeficiente de caja puro 100%” no debería aplicarse a todo crédito EMHO, únicamente a aquel que contribuye a actividades especulativas (e inflacionarias). Y debería exigirse a entidades no bancarias, utilizando dinero-crédito *existente*. Los bancos, deberían usar el gran privilegio de la creación de crédito únicamente en actividades que contribuyan al PIB (no siendo el caso de la mayoría de actividades financieras). Esto es muy fácil de articular, vía window guidance (hay varios ejemplos muy interesantes en la historia). Si un gobierno/BC autoriza a alguien a crear algo de la nada, tiene derecho a exigir que ese algo se utilice siguiendo unas directivas. Sin salirse hacia actividades especulativas dañinas que siempre terminan en boom-bust cycles.
> Respecto al video, no estoy seguro de quien de los 4 eres tú, no sé la parte que comentas. Tampoco he escuchado los 50min. Pero seguimos con lo mismo: los capital requirements (ratios de liquidez son irrelevantes, aquí aplican las reservas de los bancos vs el BC, sin relación con la creación de crédito) y toda regulación basada en los mismos, es ineficaz para generar riqueza, crecimiento y un sistema bancario estable. Por lo explicado arriba.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el sistema financiero japones después de WW2… podemos imaginarnos como estarían sus KPIs de solvencia, la calidad y reservas del sistema bancario en un país devastado. Las 3 siguientes décadas tuvieron altas tasas de crecimiento, solo truncado en los 90 (por diseño, tema para otro comentario). Y la banca tuvo un protagonismo esencial en ello, extendiendo crédito especulativo productivo: prosperidad imposible de conseguir con teorías maniqueas de 100% capital requirements en oro etc… Window guidance es la clave.
> ...



Hola, soy el que explica el balance, el de la voz aterciopelada. Otro de los participantes trabaja en banca en Londres. 
El objetivo era centrar el tiro de Basilea III en Oro y plata.
Si te gusta no olvides darle like y suscribirte 

Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices en cuanto al crédito generador de PIB. De hecho creo que el PIB de "calidad" (aka prosperidad) se consigue mediante el tejido comercial-emprendedor-industrial de tamaño pequeño y medio y no mediante "standard oil" y para eso la facilidad de crédito (o de líneas de liquidez) debe ser palmaria para proyectos realizables y viables de bajo-medio nivel más que a la de grandes cuentas
Pero me temo que así los bancos no hacen "grandes números" ni hay "que ser artista" para diseñarlos.
Eso sí, la consecuencia ya la vemos en su cotización. Grandes números semitrucados...que casi nadie se cree (book value vs market cap)
Aún no sé como no hay ido ningún jubilado con un AK47 a una junta de accionistas del Santander o del BBVA tras perder el 70% de sus ahorros en 10 años.

Un placer


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ene 2022)

No sé si alguno más escuchó intereconomía hoy a las 14:15, primera vez que oigo hablar fuera de aquí del tema de que China esta acumulando orocs para respaldar su moneda digital y tal.


----------



## Long_Gamma (12 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> De hecho creo que el PIB de "calidad" (aka prosperidad) se consigue mediante el tejido comercial-emprendedor-industrial de tamaño pequeño y medio y no mediante "standard oil" y para eso la facilidad de crédito (o de líneas de liquidez) debe ser palmaria para proyectos realizables y viables de bajo-medio nivel más que a la de grandes cuentas
> Pero me temo que así los bancos no hacen "grandes números" ni hay "que ser artista" para diseñarlos.



Exacto, grandes bancos hacen negocio con grandes firmas. Ya que el esfuerzo de una Due Diligence, Compliance, Análisis de riesgo etc… es parecida para una pequeña operación que para una grande. Obviamente nuestros amigos los bancos prefieren extender crédito, ser underwriters etc… de grandes operaciones. Por eso la consolidación bancaria es tan dañina. Todos los países prósperos, innovadores, productivos… han tenido una red de muchos pequeños y medianos bancos (cercanos) detrás. Alemania, USA hasta hace poco, y … China (Deng Xiaoping copió el modelo alemán). Estos prestando a pymes y creando exportaciones y riqueza. En el otro lado tenemos la URSS, con solo un banco en todo el país: Gosbank . Les daba igual que el motor de generación de empleo fueran las Pymes, el empleo era por decreto (un sistema muy sostenible).

Pero no nos riamos, personalmente creo que vamos hacia esto. El BCE, con su presión reguladora, exigiendo cada vez más, y a todo banco por igual, ha conseguido cerrar miles de bancos en los últimos años. Muchos de ellos no tienen un departamento de compliance que les permite cumplir con las exigencias administrativas del BCE.

Todo encaja con el futuro CBDC, BCE the only bank in town.

En este punto se alinean las agendas: crecimiento dictado por un politburó BCE, extendiendo crédito al sector que ellos deciden. Empoderados por la agenda del cambio climático donde crecer es malo. Contamina. Crecer no es malo, las actividades contaminantes lo son, pero da igual. La narrativa les sirve.

Todos a consumir lo justo, gastar poca energía y vivir de una asignación (si te portas bien y tu social score es aceptable) ingresada en tu digital wallet con el BCE. Que los lemmings ven como algo "guay" porque lo asocian al Bitcoin, sus subidas y su fanfarria. Lo mismo que Tesla, Musk y su burbuja sostenida: un cheerleader "guay" vendiendo la mierda de EV para la agenda.

Ah, y si vives menos, mejor (también están en ello.)

Seria estupido si no fuera tan obvio.


----------



## Atolladero (12 Ene 2022)

El banco central de Sri Lanka liquidó parte de sus reservas estratégicas en oro - Oroinformación


Las reservas de oro de los bancos centrales son un mecanismo que tienen éstos para proteger sus respectivas economías, acompasándolas a las decisiones que adoptan en materia de política monetaria. De ahí que, en determinadas coyunturas, ya sea por el alto precio del oro o por las necesidades...




oroinformacion.com





Uno de los primeros perdedores de esta guerra "híbrida". Es un país que no tiene ni para comprar los cereales que necesitan.


----------



## Atolladero (12 Ene 2022)

Ahondando sobre lo de Ceilán, su crisis alimentaria la relacionan con el paso drástico a la agricultura orgánica sin fertilizantes ni agroquímicos...

Todo en uno, inflación, escasez de alimentos y venta de las reservas de oro

Mis compañeros del trabajo que como segundo curro son agricultores están sembrando menos hectáreas y abonando menos, precios de los fertilizantes duplicados.


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ene 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Ahondando sobre lo de Ceilán, su crisis alimentaria la relacionar con el paso drástico a la agricultura orgánica sin fertilizantes y agroquímicos...
> 
> Todo en uno, inflación, escasez de alimentos y venta de las reservas de oro
> 
> Mis compañeros del trabajo que como segundo curro son agricultores están sembrando menos hectáreas y abonando menos, precios de los fertilizantes duplicados.



Tengo unas tierras a la venta y me ha llamado la atención que algunos cercanos se han interesado para pasar del intensivo al extensivo....


----------



## .no.soy.tu.amigo.. (12 Ene 2022)

Vamos a morir un millón de veces. Vendes vuestros metales y comprad plomo.


----------



## IvanRios (13 Ene 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> En este punto se alinean las agendas: crecimiento dictado por un politburó BCE, extendiendo crédito al sector que ellos deciden. Empoderados por la agenda del cambio climático donde crecer es malo. Contamina. Crecer no es malo, las actividades contaminantes lo son, pero da igual. La narrativa les sirve.
> 
> Todos a consumir lo justo, gastar poca energía y vivir de una asignación (si te portas bien y tu social score es aceptable) ingresada en tu digital wallet con el BCE. Que los lemmings ven como algo "guay" porque lo asocian al Bitcoin, sus subidas y su fanfarria. Lo mismo que Tesla, Musk y su burbuja sostenida: un cheerleader "guay" vendiendo la mierda de EV para la agenda.
> 
> ...



Inflación, decrecimiento, empobrecimiento generalizado, rotura de las cadenas de suministro, racionamiento, carnets de buen -y mal- ciudadano, consumo limitado en base a tu huella ecológica, dictadura mundial, reducción de la población...Con la excusa del cambio climático (aunque los motivos de fondo son la escasez de los recursos en base al crecimiento exponencial de la población), en efecto, nos dirigen a una dictadura ecofascista o ecosocialista en la que el ser humano será (y está siendo ya, y de qué manera) tratado como una plaga que está poniendo en serio riesgo la supervivencia de "su" precioso planeta.

El apocalipsis climático se acerca, nos dice la mafia psicopàtica mundial (el apocalipsis de los recursos energéticos, alimenticios, hídricos, etc), así que o se controla y erradica al càncer o plaga del planeta, o nos dirigimos hacia la extinción.

Es su narrativa (enmascarada con lo del calentamiento hueval), y es una narrativa que les permitirá fundamentar la eliminación de los derechos más fundamentales (la misma libertad), ejercer un control sobre la natalidad y la eliminación de buena parte de la población. Todo, por el bien superior que es la vida y el propio planeta.

Y "si vives menos, mejor"; y si dejas de respirar, de comer...de consumir recursos, todavía mejor.


----------



## FranMen (13 Ene 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Inflación, decrecimiento, empobrecimiento generalizado, rotura de las cadenas de suministro, racionamiento, carnets de buen -y mal- ciudadano, consumo limitado en base a tu huella ecológica, dictadura mundial, reducción de la población...Con la excusa del cambio climático (aunque los motivos de fondo son la escasez de los recursos en base al crecimiento exponencial de la población), en efecto, nos dirigen a una dictadura ecofascista o ecosocialista en la que el ser humano será (y está siendo ya, y de qué manera) tratado como una plaga que está poniendo en serio riesgo la supervivencia de "su" precioso planeta.
> 
> El apocalipsis climático se acerca, nos dice la mafia psicopàtica mundial (el apocalipsis de los recursos energéticos, alimenticios, hídricos, etc), así que o se controla y erradica al càncer o plaga del planeta, o nos dirigimos hacia la extinción.
> 
> ...



Que, por otra parte, es cierta pero que no se aplican a ellos mismos. Como dicen, o jdmos todos o la pta al río


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Ene 2022)

A mí me asusta particularmente 2022. Here’s the thing:

Suelo centrar mis análisis en USA, ya que lo que pasa allí repercute luego en el mundo. En cualquier agenda necesitas que esté USA abordo, son los que mandan (de momento)
En USA, no son tan borregos como en Europa. Especialmente en algunos estados. Sus derechos libertarios se los toman en serio
Pero es que muchos, que inicialmente no estaban en contra de ciertas medidas coercitivo abusivas, se están dando cuenta que no funcionan. Y están rascándose la cabeza y parandose a pensar en sus sacrificios para nada
Todo esto + la senilidad de Biden y el no ver alternativa de liderazgo alguna en Harris, esta haciendo caer popularidad e intención de voto a plomo en el Partido Demócrata
En los mid-term elections Nov.2022 están acabados (no creo que puedan trucar las máquinas de votar tan fácil esta vez)
Si un mindundi como yo lo sabe, los Dems también
El problema es que queda mucho tiempo hasta Nov.2022 y algo van a tramar
No se qué conflicto, evento, desestabilización nos espera
Estemos preparados


----------



## Lego. (13 Ene 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> En los mid-term elections Nov.2022 están acabados (no creo que puedan trucar las máquinas de votar tan fácil esta vez)



Sí que pueden y están en ello.









New York Moves to Allow 800,000 Noncitizens to Vote in Local Elections


New York City will become the largest municipality in the country to allow legal residents to vote if the legislation is approved as expected in December.




www.nytimes.com





Igual que con Biden, sno se trata de trucar máquinas, sino de llenarlas de votos. Modificar reglamentos para que pueda votar sin identificación, se admitan votos fuera de plazo y sin trazabilidad, etc etc.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Sí que pueden y están en ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enserio seguís pensando que los votos sirven para algo tras el robo a Trump? También pensáis que en España los votos sirven para algo?


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Inflación, decrecimiento, empobrecimiento generalizado, rotura de las cadenas de suministro, racionamiento, carnets de buen -y mal- ciudadano, consumo limitado en base a tu huella ecológica, dictadura mundial, reducción de la población...Con la excusa del cambio climático (aunque los motivos de fondo son la escasez de los recursos en base al crecimiento exponencial de la población), en efecto, nos dirigen a una dictadura ecofascista o ecosocialista en la que el ser humano será (y está siendo ya, y de qué manera) tratado como una plaga que está poniendo en serio riesgo la supervivencia de "su" precioso planeta.
> 
> El apocalipsis climático se acerca, nos dice la mafia psicopàtica mundial (el apocalipsis de los recursos energéticos, alimenticios, hídricos, etc), así que o se controla y erradica al càncer o plaga del planeta, o nos dirigimos hacia la extinción.
> 
> ...



Ya.

O sea, k si a kien crea éso le dicen k el kobipass es un corralito nacional de cuentas Y ACTIVOS y k con los 30.000 por cabeza para saldar el cañonazo público cañí escakeaba "la amenaza fantasma, genocida & satatatánica" e ingresaba de pleno derecho y salú en una Uropa de libertá , modelnidá y flatelnidá*** - para gloria del estafador centruropedo k es un crack financiero pero al k "se le pasan" los gigapufos infinitos de los PIGS "sin enterarse" ( como se le pasaron las cuentas griegas & others en su "riguroso" ingreso al nirvana primermundista de los 27 ) -...hasta se abría una de champú freskito - o cava , ayákadakuálo-.

Te corto el brazo y enemigos a muélte...pero va!...k sea un un dedo y tan hamijos!... Viejito de kojonex, no ?




*** _de flatulencia_


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Sí que pueden y están en ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les va a costar mas esta vez.

Y hay peores noticias: parece que quieren resucitar a la sociopath-in-chief Hillary...


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> O sea, k si a kien crea éso le dicen k el kobipass es un corralito nacional de cuentas Y ACTIVOS y k con los 30.000 por cabeza para saldar el cañonazo público cañí escakeaba "la amenaza fantasma, genocida & satatatánica" e ingresaba de pleno derecho y salú en una Uropa de libertá , modelnidá y flatelnidá*** - para gloria del estafador centruropedo k es un crack financiero pero al k "se le pasan" los gigapufos infinitos de los PIGS "sin enterarse" ( como se le pasaron las cuentas griegas & others en su "riguroso" ingreso al nirvana primermundista de los 27 ) -...hasta se abría una de champú freskito - o cava , ayákadakuálo-.
> 
> ...



JOJOJO!!!...Autokuoteo pedantorro - sorry - por casualidá casualidosa k me ha hecho deskojonarme a cuenta de nuestro entrañable cenizo particular Alasdair MacLeod :



" Mi artículo que se publicará más tarde hoy trata sobre los errores cometidos por el BCE, que a su vez financia todos los déficits de GVT de la zona euro. ¡Se ha vuelto "Havenstein" completo y no puede continuar con el aumento de las tasas de interés! ¿Por qué, oh, por qué el pueblo alemán lo permitió? "


...en fin, les hemos pagáo estos ijoeputas una reunificación nazional a felación limpia y colocar su chatarra a precio de todo a 100 en el último rincón del planeta enmierdando su puto marco 2.0 ...y entoavía tragándonos sus tretas de parvulario ? Y ahora confabulazionex galáktikas de kastuzos traganiños y la de diox ???

En serio ? 

Les sobraron colchoneta , flotador y hasta hacer la digestión a los Brittish éstos pa´saltar al Canal al grito de "Saionara, maifréns" !


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (13 Ene 2022)

*Amancio Ortega compra el rascacielos Royal Bank Plaza en Toronto por 800 millones *

se trata de un edificio icónico en la ciudad, tanto por su arquitectura, ya que está revestido de *oro *

*

*

Cada una de ventanas -y suman un total de 14.000- está revestida de una capa de oro de 24 quilates (100% de oro). El valor total del oro utilizado en las ventanas asciende a 850.000 euros, aunque el oro del cristal no es recuperable debido a la técnica de fabricación empleada, o al menos así se ha dado a conocer, un dato importante tal vez para evitar posibles intentos de robo… 
*Se escogió el oro para que actuase de aislante térmico*, para reducir así el gasto en la calefacción, un factor muy importante a tener en cuenta en Toronto, donde es habitual que en invierno las temperaturas máximas permanezcan por debajo de los -10 grados centígrados. 

*





Las ventanas de oro de 24 quilates del Royal Bank Plaza, en Toronto - Oroinformación


La sede del Royal Bank of Canadá, situada en la ciudad más grande del país, Toronto (capital de Ontario) , concretamente entre las calles Bay, Front y Wellington, en pleno distrito financiero de la ciudad, es un edificio inconfundible por su color único, el que le da el uso de oro en sus...




oroinformacion.com




*
ORO y no bitcoños... este si que sabe.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Ene 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> A mí me asusta particularmente 2022. Here’s the thing:
> 
> Suelo centrar mis análisis en USA, ya que lo que pasa allí repercute luego en el mundo. En cualquier agenda necesitas que esté USA abordo, son los que mandan (de momento)
> En USA, no son tan borregos como en Europa. Especialmente en algunos estados. Sus derechos libertarios se los toman en serio
> ...




Buena.... e inquietante reflexión. 

Veremos que nueva vuelta de tuerca nos tienen preparada


----------



## Pintxen (14 Ene 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> *Amancio Ortega compra el rascacielos Royal Bank Plaza en Toronto por 800 millones *
> 
> se trata de un edificio icónico en la ciudad, tanto por su arquitectura, ya que está revestido de *oro *
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero a mí no me salen las cuentas. Haciendo los cálculos son 60 pavos por ventana, pues será el precio de SOLO el oro porque una ventana de ese tamaño vale mucho màs.


----------



## FranMen (15 Ene 2022)

Un planteamiento teórico a modo de ejercicio mental, no es sobre oro pero no se donde ponerlo. 
Supongamos que queremos controlar el déficit venidero de petróleo reduciendo la población, cuánta habría de ser?
De entrada ya le veo una pega, no es lo mismo “retirar” del consumo a EM que a un negrito de África.
Mi paco-ecuación: reducir este año 100 millones y hasta 800 en total para finales de 2025 (mayor proporción en países desarrollados) con un precio del petróleo entre 70 y 100 $ (sin contar momentos puntuales) y un descenso este 2022 leve y llegando a 15% sobre máximos al concluir 2025


----------



## Pintxen (15 Ene 2022)

A mí eso del plan de reducción de la población mundial por parte de la élite no me cuadra. 
Por qué intentar reducir la población en la parte del mundo de influencia anglosajona, es decir la civilización occidental? Ahí es donde la natalidad es más baja y con el tiempo la población se reducirá de manera natural.
Donde haría falta reducirla, o al menos frenarla es en Asia-Africa-Sudamérica, dónde está creciendo la población a ritmos acelerados. Si el plan fuera matar a la peña con la vacuna estarían vacunando África a mansalva y no Europa.
Qué no cuela.
NOTA: Yo también pienso que el número de personas que poblanos este mundo es demasiado alto, pero a ver quién es listo que se hace el arakiri por el bien del planeta.


----------



## risto mejido (15 Ene 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mí eso del plan de reducción de la población mundial por parte de la élite no me cuadra.
> Por qué intentar reducir la población en la parte del mundo de influencia anglosajona, es decir la civilización occidental? Ahí es donde la natalidad es más baja y con el tiempo la población se reducirá de manera natural.
> Donde haría falta reducirla, o al menos frenarla es en Asia-Africa-Sudamérica, dónde está creciendo la población a ritmos acelerados. Si el plan fuera matar a la peña con la vacuna estarían vacunando África a mansalva y no Europa.
> Qué no cuela.
> NOTA: Yo también pienso que el número de personas que poblanos este mundo es demasiado alto, pero a ver quién es listo que se hace el arakiri por el bien del planeta.




He leído en este foro que un europeo consume 16 barriles de petróleo al año y un africano consume 0,5 barriles de petróleo al año, por eso es mejor cargarse a un europeo que a unafricano


----------



## Chefrufus (15 Ene 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mí eso del plan de reducción de la población mundial por parte de la élite no me cuadra.
> Por qué intentar reducir la población en la parte del mundo de influencia anglosajona, es decir la civilización occidental? Ahí es donde la natalidad es más baja y con el tiempo la población se reducirá de manera natural.
> Donde haría falta reducirla, o al menos frenarla es en Asia-Africa-Sudamérica, dónde está creciendo la población a ritmos acelerados. Si el plan fuera matar a la peña con la vacuna estarían vacunando África a mansalva y no Europa.
> Qué no cuela.
> NOTA: Yo también pienso que el número de personas que poblanos este mundo es demasiado alto, pero a ver quién es listo que se hace el arakiri por el bien del planeta.



Si enfocamos el problema desde el punto de vista de la escasez de recursos, podría tener sentido querer reducir la población de aquellos países donde el consumo de éstos sea mayor, es decir, occidente.
Es cierto que la natalidad en occidente es menor que en Asia, África o Sudamérica pero desde el punto de vista de los recursos somos los que más consumimos. A todo el mundo le gusta el "occidental way of life".
Hace tiempo leí un artículo (no recuerdo donde) en el que se explicaba que en occidente, que supone el 20% de la población mundial, se consumía el 80% de los recursos del planeta.
Aunque pueda parecer un poco magufo comentarlo, tal vez aquellos que gobiernan el mundo y que han ido comprando poco a poco lo mejor de cada país, hayan decidido que no quieren compartir lo que queda disponible y hayan diseñado un plan para reducir esa población tan consumidora para sustituirla por otra más austera.
Honestamente no sé qué pensar.
Aunque la fuente del siguiente video es del canal ruso RT (no me fío de ningún mainstream media), lo que el invitado al programa de Keiser Report comentó en septiembre del 2019 me dejó muy perplejo cuando estalló el tema del Covid a nivel mundial.
El programa se titula :
*"Tenemos un cadáver llamado economía mundial" - Keiser Report en español (E1435)*


Por otro lado, en otro hilo del foro se comentó una estimación que hizo un contratista de armamento en la que proyectaba que la población en España para el 2025 sería de unos 27 millones de personas.


----------



## Gusman (15 Ene 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mí eso del plan de reducción de la población mundial por parte de la élite no me cuadra.
> Por qué intentar reducir la población en la parte del mundo de influencia anglosajona, es decir la civilización occidental? Ahí es donde la natalidad es más baja y con el tiempo la población se reducirá de manera natural.
> Donde haría falta reducirla, o al menos frenarla es en Asia-Africa-Sudamérica, dónde está creciendo la población a ritmos acelerados. Si el plan fuera matar a la peña con la vacuna estarían vacunando África a mansalva y no Europa.
> Qué no cuela.
> NOTA: Yo también pienso que el número de personas que poblanos este mundo es demasiado alto, pero a ver quién es listo que se hace el arakiri por el bien del planeta.



Reducir consumo. Luego ya si eso la poblacion se ajusta. Es su planeta, no el nuestro.


----------



## IgFarben (15 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches conforeros.
He encontrado esta moneda en casa de mi abuelo:



Que me podéis decir de la moneda? Precio? Recomendaciones sobre que hacer con ella…..
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Chefrufus (15 Ene 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Buenas noches conforeros.
> He encontrado esta moneda en casa de mi abuelo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 907539
> Ver archivo adjunto 907540
> ...



Mírate el siguiente enlace. Te ayudará:








LOS 8 ESCUDOS “CARA DE RATA” | Blog Numismático


Reseña y descripción del coleccionismo de las onzas caras de rata, sus cecas y algunos de los tipos que existen para cada una.




blognumismatico.com


----------



## IvanRios (15 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Reducir consumo. Luego ya si eso la poblacion se ajusta. Es su planeta, no el nuestro.



Así lo veo. Se trata de los recursos de "su" planeta, es decir, de reducir enormemente el consumo, por lo que les estorba más un occidental 'superconsumidor' que varios africanos si estos comen raíces y beben de los charcos.







Crisis: - Por qué el objetivo es destruir el CONSUMISMO DE MASAS


Remitámonos al origen de todo, y es que según los dirigentes del mundo (que no las marionetas políticas televisivas, que tan solo son sus representantes), el planeta no aguanta el ritmo de producción y consumo mundiales, con el agravante de que los países en desarrollo pretenden consumir...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frankie83 (15 Ene 2022)

Chefrufus dijo:


> Mírate el siguiente enlace. Te ayudará:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No veo porque, esa onza NO es cara de rata


----------



## Chefrufus (15 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No veo porque, esa onza NO es cara de rata



Cierto.
Me equivoqué al poner la referencia.
Mil disculpas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Ene 2022)

Quedan menos de 50 dias para que llegue el Epsilon y los mayores de 40 años visiteis al barquero, tantos años acumulando metales y ahora por azar del destino no podreis disfrutarlos.


----------



## Muttley (16 Ene 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Buenas noches conforeros.
> He encontrado esta moneda en casa de mi abuelo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 907539
> Ver archivo adjunto 907540
> ...



Buscar Carlos III


----------



## FranMen (16 Ene 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mí eso del plan de reducción de la población mundial por parte de la élite no me cuadra.
> Por qué intentar reducir la población en la parte del mundo de influencia anglosajona, es decir la civilización occidental? Ahí es donde la natalidad es más baja y con el tiempo la población se reducirá de manera natural.
> Donde haría falta reducirla, o al menos frenarla es en Asia-Africa-Sudamérica, dónde está creciendo la población a ritmos acelerados. Si el plan fuera matar a la peña con la vacuna estarían vacunando África a mansalva y no Europa.
> Qué no cuela.
> NOTA: Yo también pienso que el número de personas que poblanos este mundo es demasiado alto, pero a ver quién es listo que se hace el arakiri por el bien del planeta.



Como he puesto al principio del post es una suposición para hacer pensar, no digo que sea real.
Segundo, hay que echarle más imaginación, elegir sólo las vacunas es muy simplón para reducir la población


----------



## Euron G. (16 Ene 2022)

Hola amigos burbujeros, estoy planteándome comprar algo de plata, pero estoy muy perdido.

¿Me recomendais lingotes, monedas u otro sistema? ¿En tal caso, alguna web de referencia o algo que tener en cuenta?

Ya sé que pido mucho en pocas líneas, pero agradecería algo de información para saber por donde empezar a aprender y a tirar.

Mil gracias. Si sois tan amables de citarme al contestar, me aseguro de leeros.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Hola amigos burbujeros, estoy planteándome comprar algo de plata, pero estoy muy perdido.
> 
> ¿Me recomendais lingotes, monedas u otro sistema? ¿En tal caso, alguna web de referencia o algo que tener en cuenta?
> 
> ...



Monedas. Con el minimo premium que encuentres para empezar.

Hojea un poco este mismo hilo y sus enlaces


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Hola amigos burbujeros, estoy planteándome comprar algo de plata, pero estoy muy perdido.
> 
> ¿Me recomendais lingotes, monedas u otro sistema? ¿En tal caso, alguna web de referencia o algo que tener en cuenta?
> 
> ...



Esta pagina es de un compañero forero y te sirve para comparar precios, ver las mas baratas, de las monedas mas comunes en oro y plata en las principales paginas españolas/europeas.






La veta de oro – Comparador de productos de oro y plata de inversión.







www.lavetadeoro.com





En cuanto a si monedas o lingotes, en este mismo hilo y en el que te pongo a continuación encontraras mas info. Personalmente moneda siempre. Luego depende si eres coleccionista o quieres peso.









Hilo sobre monedas y lingotes de inversión.


Creo que era necesario un hilo de este tipo para dar opiniones o datos interesantes sobre las monedas existentes y las nuevas que van sacando. NUEVO: Edito para poner el enlace directo al hilo de opiniones sobre compras y ventas con foreros que habitan este foro, ya que a veces el hilo...




www.burbuja.info





Aquí para ver las opiniones de intercambios entre foreros del hilo en el que has escrito antes:






Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


Trato en mano con @ht4dbi0ug yo como vendedor y él como comprador. Excelente comunicación, puntual, del todo fiable y además somos vecinos del mismo barrio. Más no se puede pedir en mi primera venta en el hilo. Espero realizar más tratos con él en el futuro.




www.burbuja.info





Te dejo algunos códigos descuento (para envíos gratuitos) disponibles:


----------



## Muttley (17 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Hola amigos burbujeros, estoy planteándome comprar algo de plata, pero estoy muy perdido.
> 
> ¿Me recomendais lingotes, monedas u otro sistema? ¿En tal caso, alguna web de referencia o algo que tener en cuenta?
> 
> ...




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChBs1NJasw1-mNikXV_0_Dw


----------



## Pintxen (17 Ene 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Buenas noches conforeros.
> He encontrado esta moneda en casa de mi abuelo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 907539
> Ver archivo adjunto 907540
> ...



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es vendérmela a mí a precio de SPOT.


----------



## Pintxen (17 Ene 2022)

Te paso el hilo de compraventa: 





Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


Compro plata en mano en Barcelona a spot que no sean paquillos. Escribidme por privado. Gracias!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FranMen (17 Ene 2022)

Un aficionado encuentra una de las "primeras monedas de oro" del Reino Unido, que podría hacerle ganar al menos 550.000 dólares


Actualmente solo se conoce la existencia de 8 monedas de este tipo, que se remontan a la época del rey Enrique III de Inglaterra, casi todas ellas conservadas en museos.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## frankie83 (18 Ene 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> He encontrado esta moneda en casa de mi abuelo



me mojo

8 escudos, carlos iii, 1782, Santa fe de Nuevo Reino, Ensayador JJ, KM#50.1, Ley 0,901, 37.5mm, 27.0674g, oro fino 24,38g

conservación MBC/MBC- aprox (no entro en si es auétntica, a primera vista parece buena)

a spot (51,5 €/g)=1256 €
+10% (56,65 €/g)=1381 €


----------



## Parri (18 Ene 2022)

¿Cuál es el precio más bajo de compra de 1oz de plata el cual habéis comprado y año?

Quiero hacer un suelo del precio en físico. Yo compré en 2015 a 16€ por debajo de ahí no he visto nada y llevo ya unos 10 años en el tema. Me refiero a compras de maples, filarmónicas o sea monedas sin premium y en cantidades de mínimo 20 o 30 monedas no monedas sueltas.

Conozco a gente que compró a 15€ en marzo de 2020 pero por debajo de ahí no tengo conocimiento.


----------



## risto mejido (18 Ene 2022)

Parri dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el precio más bajo de compra de 1oz de plata el cual habéis comprado y año?
> 
> Quiero hacer un suelo del precio en físico. Yo compré en 2015 a 16€ por debajo de ahí no he visto nada y llevo ya unos 10 años en el tema. Me refiero a compras de maples, filarmónicas o sea monedas sin premium y en cantidades de mínimo 20 o 30 monedas no monedas sueltas.
> 
> Conozco a gente que compró a 15€ en marzo de 2020 pero por debajo de ahí no tengo conocimiento.



aqui hace eones se vendian entre foreros por 11-12 euros

yo en el 94 compraba pakillos por algo mas de 100 pesetas, por 1000 pesetas te llevabas 8 pakillos sin problema de cualquier numismatica (año 66 )


----------



## IgFarben (18 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> me mojo
> 
> 8 escudos, carlos iii, 1782, Santa fe de Nuevo Reino, Ensayador JJ, KM#50.1, Ley 0,901, 37.5mm, 27.0674g, oro fino 24,38g
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Interesantes todas.


----------



## no_me_consta (18 Ene 2022)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## raslghul (18 Ene 2022)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



La Riqueza de las Naciones, ¿no?
¿Qué edición es?


----------



## no_me_consta (18 Ene 2022)

………


----------



## no_me_consta (18 Ene 2022)

raslghul dijo:


> La Riqueza de las Naciones, ¿no?
> ¿Qué edición es?









Comprado esta semana


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Ene 2022)

Parri dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el precio más bajo de compra de 1oz de plata el cual habéis comprado y año?
> 
> Quiero hacer un suelo del precio en físico. Yo compré en 2015 a 16€ por debajo de ahí no he visto nada y llevo ya unos 10 años en el tema. Me refiero a compras de maples, filarmónicas o sea monedas sin premium y en cantidades de mínimo 20 o 30 monedas no monedas sueltas.
> 
> Conozco a gente que compró a 15€ en marzo de 2020 pero por debajo de ahí no tengo conocimiento.



14,85 krugerrands en el dorado.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Ene 2022)

Estimados amigos... muy interesante el video de cierre de mercado de JOSE LUIS CÁRPATOS, creo que es muy clarificador de lo que se nos viene. Trata bastantes temas pero resumo lo fundamental, aunque recomiendo verlo entero




- Los mercados están entendiendo que la inflación está descontrolada, y descuentan con varias subidas de los tipos de interés por la FED, incluso con subidas más agresivas que las anunciadas por la FED (se habla hasta de 5 subidas de tipos en el año y acelerar el tappering). Parece que BIDEN se está hundiendo en las encuestas de voto, y que estas encuestas tienen que ver con las inflación, por lo que BIDEN está presionando para que se controle la inflación, aunque lógicamente tiene el peligro de hundir la bolsa.

- La consecuencia inmediata sería una corrección severa de los activos, bolsa, criptos y oro, y por otra parte un fortalecimiento del dolar.

- Peeeeero, y aquí está la cosa, la economía no está para fiestas, está muy débil, y una subida de tipos va a frenar totalmente la economía y traer fuego, sangre y dolor a las calles. Según Cárpatos esto se ve porque los bonos están bajando menos los de L/P que los de C/P. Es decir se está produciendo lo que llaman el "aplanamiento de la curva de tipos", lo que indica que nos estamos acercando a una recisión. De la misma forma los datos macros están dando sorpresas negativas. Los Bancos grandes ( Goldman y JP) que debían estar pletóricos con las subidas de tipos, están bajando al hades por sus malos resultados. Varios analistas hablan de recesión para 2024

- Ahora imaginad la situación. Mirad que cocktel:
1.- Inflación .
2.- Tipos de interés altos
3.- Crecimiento nulo o recisión.


Creo que esto lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina. Vamos a ver un crack en breve, y la economía real se va a ir a los infiernos por lo que a la FED no le quedará otra que volver a lo unico que sabe hacer:
- Imprimir más dinero + bajar los tipos.... lo que a su vez llevará a más inflación

Pero creo que llegados a ese momento, la inflación va a estar descontrolada, y empezará la locura por hacerse con activos duros y entraríamos directamente en la fase de reset.

Lo único que podría evitar este panorama es que la FED tuviera éxito en parar la inflación, con subidas de tipo moderadas que no se carguen la economía y el mercado... pero no tiene buena pinta. 


- Los mercados están entendiendo que la inflación está descontrolada, y descuentan con varias subidas de los tipos de interés por la FED, incluso con subidas más agresivas que las anunciadas por la FED (se habla hasta de 5 subidas de tipos en el año y acelerar el tappering). Parece que BIDEN se está hundiendo en las encuestas de voto, y que estas encuestas tienen que ver con las inflación, por lo que BIDEN está presionando para que se controle la inflación, aunque lógicamente tiene el peligro de hundir la bolsa.

- La consecuencia inmediata sería una corrección severa de los activos, bolsa, criptos y oro, y por otra parte un fortalecimiento del dolar.

- Peeeeero, y aquí está la cosa, la economía no está para fiestas, está muy débil, y una subida de tipos va a frenar totalmente la economía y traer fuego, sangre y dolor a las calles. Según Cárpatos esto se ve porque los bonos están bajando menos los de L/P que los de C/P. Es decir se está produciendo lo que llaman el "aplanamiento de la curva de tipos", lo que indica que nos estamos acercando a una recisión. De la misma forma los datos macros están dando sorpresas negativas. Los Bancos grandes ( Goldman y JP) que debían estar pletóricos con las subidas de tipos, están bajando al hades por sus malos resultados. Varios analistas hablan de recesión para 2024

- Ahora imaginad la situación. Mirad que cocktel:
1.- Inflación .
2.- Tipos de interés altos
3.- Crecimiento nulo o recisión.


Creo que esto lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina. Vamos a ver un crack en breve, y la economía real se va a ir a los infiernos por lo que a la FED no le quedará otra que volver a lo unico que sabe hacer:
- Imprimir más dinero + bajar los tipos.... lo que a su vez llevará a más inflación

Pero creo que llegados a ese momento, la inflación va a estar descontrolada, y empezará la locura por hacerse con activos duros y entraríamos directamente en la fase de reset.

Lo único que podría evitar este panorama es que la FED tuviera éxito en parar la inflación, con subidas de tipo moderadas que no se carguen la economía y el mercado... pero no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Atolladero (19 Ene 2022)

Comentemos alegremente hermanos metaleros ¿Cómo se os queda el cuerpo y espíritu? después de esta subida...el fin de los tiempos se acerca


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (19 Ene 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Comentemos alegremente hermanos metaleros ¿Cómo se os queda el cuerpo y espíritu? después de esta subida...el fin de los tiempos se acerca



Pues nada, que otra vez esta quedando buena tarde....


----------



## Muttley (19 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Invertir en platino



Avisado estaba


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Ene 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Comentemos alegremente hermanos metaleros ¿Cómo se os queda el cuerpo y espíritu? después de esta subida...el fin de los tiempos se acerca



El fin de los tiempos no se, el fin de Ucrania si.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Ene 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Comentemos alegremente hermanos metaleros ¿Cómo se os queda el cuerpo y espíritu? después de esta subida...el fin de los tiempos se acerca



Hombre pues los que tengas cosas amarillas (y plateadas) salen ganando.
Me alegro por ellos.


----------



## Silver94 (20 Ene 2022)

Subida? Meh.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Ene 2022)

Post de Imperio numismàtico sobre las famosas -y dichosas- manchas de leche, para quien le interese.

Como sabemos, se supone que a partir del 2018 corrigieron el problema con las maple.

Monedas de plata de inversión y algunas FDC/Proof con manchas de leche. (No comprar monedas de las cecas que se detallan).


----------



## Forcopula (20 Ene 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Post de Imperio numismàtico sobre las famosas -y dichosas- manchas de leche, para quien le interese.
> 
> Como sabemos, se supone que a partir del 2018 corrigieron el problema con las maple.
> 
> Monedas de plata de inversión y algunas FDC/Proof con manchas de leche. (No comprar monedas de las cecas que se detallan).



Es un mal muy extendido del que no se libran tampoco libertades, rublos rusos, las de Sta Helena, germanias... Y todas estas citadas vistas con mis propios ojos, no de oídas, aunque por lo general son casos raros sobretodo los de las rusas y las libertades.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (21 Ene 2022)

El foro de Davos y el Sr Schwab en modo control de daños hablando de reestablecer la confianza en la cadena de suministro después de haber sido "puesta a prueba":









Restoring Trust in Global Trade and Supply Chains


The pandemic has triggered a shift from a mindset of "just in time" to "just in case". What domestic and international changes are needed to ensure the resilience of global supply chains and to rebuild support for trade as an engine of development and prosperity? Simultaneous interpretation in...




www.weforum.org





Hablan de construir una cadena de suministro resilente (desacople de China), de proyectos de reinsdustrialización (nuevos planes de estímulo) y de lo bien que les va a venir esta crisis para hacer un modelo mejor (wishful thinking).

Mientras Xi (el declarado "enemigo de las sociedades libres" en la última edición de Davos en 2019) atendió al evento con una videollamada en la que habla sobre los retos económicos y el momento de cambio de largo ciclo que estamos experimentando tras la irrupción del "virus":









President Xi Jinping's message to The Davos Agenda in full


President of the People's Republic of China, Xi Jinping, addressed The Davos Agenda.




www.weforum.org





También, hablando sobre el desafío del "cambio climático", *menciona el oro y la plata ya que en la "filosofía China" son tan valiosos como el medio ambiente*. Mención casual? No era necesaria la mención y en estos discursos se mide cada palabra por lo que no creo que lo sea dado el trasfondo monetario que esconde el "cambio climático":








Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


Y quién tenga el monopolio de su emisión dominará el mundo.... De eso va el tema y por ese motivo nos bombardean con propaganda desde hace algunos años llegando a su clímax con el producto mediático conocido como "Santa Greta". No pretendo con este hilo embarcarme en discusiones "cambio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Furillo (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## IvanRios (21 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> También, hablando sobre el desafío del "cambio climático", *menciona el oro y la plata ya que en la "filosofía China" son tan valiosos como el medio ambiente*. Mención casual? No era necesaria la mención y en estos discursos se mide cada palabra por lo que no creo que lo sea dado el trasfondo monetario que esconde el "cambio climático":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no solo la mención sino la misma comparación. Porque corregidme si me equivoco, pero no es que diga que el oro y la plata son tan valiosos como las montañas verdes y el agua clara sino que lo dice al revés, o sea, que el agua limpia y las montañas verdes son tan valiosas como el oro y la plata, dejando claro que ni tan siquiera la ecología y el medio ambiente tienen más valor que el oro y la plata y a lo sumo el mismo. Casi nada.

Quien no vea aún que los metales van a ser fundamentales en este nuevo y distópico orden mundial es que sigue estando muy ciego.

"Guided by our philosophy that clean waters and green mountains are just as valuable as gold and silver, China has carried out holistic conservation and systematic governance of its mountains, rivers, forests, farmlands, lakes, grasslands and deserts."


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Ene 2022)

En el comienzo hay también una declaración de intenciones para el año del tigre durante el cual van a presentar oficialmente el yuan digital:
_Dentro de dos semanas, China celebrará la llegada de la primavera en el año nuevo lunar, el Año del Tigre. En la cultura china, el tigre simboliza la valentía y la fuerza, ya que los chinos a menudo se refieren al dragón enérgico y al tigre dinámico, o al dragón que se eleva y al tigre que salta. Para hacer frente a los graves desafíos que enfrenta la humanidad, debemos "añadir alas al tigre" y actuar con el coraje y la fuerza del tigre para superar todos los obstáculos en nuestro camino hacia adelante. *Debemos hacer todo lo necesario para despejar la sombra de la pandemia e impulsar la recuperación y el desarrollo económico y social, para que el sol de la esperanza ilumine el futuro de la humanidad

*_

Quedan un par de semanas... Y no es la única cuenta atrás en marcha:









Russian delegation declares start of ‘countdown’ in wait for adoption of Russian proposals


"There arrives a moment of truth when the West either accepts our proposals or other ways will be found to safeguard Russia’s security," the head of the Russian delegation at the Vienna Negotiations on Military Security and Arms Control Konstantin Gavrilov said




tass.com





Viene una nueva ronda de medidas "técnico-militares" (guerra híbrida) si no se cumplen las demandas rusas


----------



## risto mejido (21 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En el comienzo hay también una declaración de intenciones para el año del tigre durante el cual van a presentar oficialmente el yuan digital:
> _Dentro de dos semanas, China celebrará la llegada de la primavera en el año nuevo lunar, el Año del Tigre. En la cultura china, el tigre simboliza la valentía y la fuerza, ya que los chinos a menudo se refieren al dragón enérgico y al tigre dinámico, o al dragón que se eleva y al tigre que salta. Para hacer frente a los graves desafíos que enfrenta la humanidad, debemos "añadir alas al tigre" y actuar con el coraje y la fuerza del tigre para superar todos los obstáculos en nuestro camino hacia adelante. *Debemos hacer todo lo necesario para despejar la sombra de la pandemia e impulsar la recuperación y el desarrollo económico y social, para que el sol de la esperanza ilumine el futuro de la humanidad
> Ver archivo adjunto 914368
> *_
> ...



cuando vencen las demandas rusas, se sabe??


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cuando vencen las demandas rusas, se sabe??




Han dado una semana, total que en menos de una semana tenemos guerraza, no se si sois conscientes de que hay muchas posibilidades de que en pocos dias no quede nada de vosotros.


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Han dado una semana, total que en menos de una semana tenemos guerraza, no se si sois conscientes de que hay muchas posibilidades de que en pocos dias no quede nada de vosotros.



LLo lla e colgáo los pieses por la ventana pa´ver si la ondas expansivas nukleares m´hacen un apaño...k ésto no eran ya uñas, sino mejillones...

Por cierto...la FED ha movido ficha ya con un paper embrionario del Dólar CBDC . Vámox viendo...***





__





Fed Releases Much-Anticipated Report On Digital Dollar | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com








_** *Será, será... el anuncio de una declaración de interés global ruso-china como inicio de los juegos de invierno lo k está precipitando las cosas en tóas partes ?
...porke kedan dos semanas escasas...y a los giros "espontáneos" simultáneos del amarre plandémico en cada mierdapaís se une ahora la primera declaración de intenciones de la FED..._


----------



## jaris (21 Ene 2022)

Una pregunta tal vez infantil para los muy entendidos: porque hoy baja todo, la bolsa, el bitcoin, el oro.
no pasaba que cuando uno baja el otro sube, si hay tensión por la coyntura económica y le añadimos el problema de Ucrania, entiendo que puedan bajar las bolsas, pero debería subir el oro o el bitcoin como refugio, y en cambio bajan también los dos.
Donde se esta refugiando el dinero entonces? ante el miedo de una guerra en Ucrania?


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

jaris dijo:


> Una pregunta tal vez infantil para los muy entendidos: porque hoy baja todo, la bolsa, el bitcoin, el oro.
> no pasaba que cuando uno baja el otro sube, si hay tensión por la coyntura económica y le añadimos el problema de Ucrania, entiendo que puedan bajar las bolsas, pero debería subir el oro o el bitcoin como refugio, y en cambio bajan también los dos.
> Donde se esta refugiando el dinero entonces? ante el miedo de una guerra en Ucrania?



Un desentendido al aparato : Todo dentro de lo esperable y de lo comentado por akí, imo. Hay k ver cómo se define un posible cruce de tendencias Crypto/PMs...porke puede ser la puta poya en verso y olé...

No pienses en fiat...y verás como los activos duros se preparan para la gran zampada ...porke la mesa se les está llenando de viandas - y lo k keda -.

Como ejemplo palmario...BTC ha pasáo de la bulimia a las ensaladitas, ok...pero mira el resto del ranking crypto : A puritito pan y awa...y con gotero, palmando desde un 50% y un 100 más k el Don, pa´mpezar.... Se echaba de menos ya una wena ración a palo seco de Canibalismo de Nakamoto...k ésto parecía una puta pinícula de Disney, kojonex ya...

Mira la dominancia en el ranking y verás como BTC parece empezar a preparar su menú futuro.

Vamox viendo...


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Descarga direkta cortesía de un forero en su hilo específico de las CBDC.

A ver esas lupas, porke se abre la lata de la historia, como puto suena.

Por cierto, a vuelapluma, keda claro k las FED en su exposición inicial discrimina tipos de dinero...no cabía otra, pero a ver ánde lleva éso...

*


https://www.federalreserve.gov/publications/files/money-and-payments-20220120.pdf


*


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ene 2022)

Video con una buena explicación de lo que es/será el Reset. Muy recomendable:



PD.- LLevo un tiempo repartiendo mis ahorros en Bolsa, Criptos y MP, pero cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que nos llevará más lejos son los MP.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Descarga direkta cortesía de un forero en su hilo específico de las CBDC.
> 
> A ver esas lupas, porke se abre la lata de la historia, como puto suena.
> 
> ...




Vaya huevos que tienen: " A U.S. CBDC would offer the general public broad access to digital money that is free from credit risk and liquidity risk. "


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Vaya huevos que tienen: " A U.S. CBDC would offer the general public broad access to digital money that is free from credit risk and liquidity risk. "



La panfletada está asegurada...sólo con ver cómo lo ha presentáo la momia Yellen, en plan encuesta populachera integraóra a la puerta del PRYCA y tal...

La gaita está en pillar intenciones y ver por ánde podrían tirar. Esta noche intentaré echarle un vistazo. Para empezar, a los 2 párrafos ya subrayaban entre sus 3 aspiraciones principales ( en pro de la plebe, faltaría piú ) la lucha contra el amperio del crimen y su puta madre ( o sea k carné en la boca y gayumbos a los tobillos... ).


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Ene 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cuando vencen las demandas rusas, se sabe??



En una semana:









Rusia da una semana de plazo a EE.UU. para que satisfaga por escrito sus demandas sobre Ucrania


El ministro de Exteriores ruso asegura que Moscú no tiene planes de invadir a su vecino



www.abc.es





De todas formas, Rusia ha avisado a sus homólogos de que habrá respuesta "técnico-militar" de diversos grados según la respuesta de EEUU. Entiendo que no habría respuesta en caso de que acepten volver a la situación de 1990 lo que supondría la salida de todas los países del antiguo bloque del este de la OTAN y, en la práctica, la disolución de la organización.

Descartando que eso ocurra, seguiremos estando en la misma situación que ahora, con suerte, o con una nueva ronda de ataques híbridos.

Por cierto que Rusia planea prohibir la minería de Bitcoin (como ya han hecho Irán y China). Todo el coste energético del "oro 2.0" lo va a tener que asumir occidente en un momento de crisis energética... Los mismos países que han prohibido el minado de criptos, han hecho maniobras navales conjuntas está semana y van a ser los primeros países importantes en sacar sus divisas digitales durante este año.


----------



## jkaza (21 Ene 2022)

A qué precio pensáis que se dejarán de encontrar onzas físicas tanto de oro como de plata?

O a qué precio dejará de bajar el físico?

Porque bajar puede bajar al guano todo, pero luego encontrar será imposible.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> A qué precio pensáis que se dejarán de encontrar onzas físicas tanto de oro como de plata?
> 
> O a qué precio dejará de bajar el físico?
> 
> Porque bajar puede bajar al guano todo, pero luego encontrar será imposible.



Eso nadie lo sabe. El momento será y punto.


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>



Iba a subir este vídeo a mi miéldahilo del chow koronabíriko pero sólo me deja subir uno o dos posts por día, gracias a la ecuanimidá del puente de mando foril. Lo subiré mañana, supongo. Aunke ésto de Bizitza ya apesta de kojonex a fuga prefabricada del follón. Y entrevista k no hace sino reafirmarme en k hay un difumináo info-disidente de 3 pares de kojonex para k el personal salsero acompañe el chanchullo kastuzo de la manita y sin follones. ( y hablo de disidencias razonablemente masticables...en jubiletas con la cubertería de la bisawela colgando de sus wevos imantáos y sintonizando el Netflix sin conexión , ya ni entro )

En fin...blankeo mondragonés - ej k ni se cortan - a cuenta de k el kapitalixmo de hamijetes es "política neoliberal" - y no chanchullos del sicariato fiat trincón de las admin públicas mundiales , y por supuesto en su terruñito peneuvista - , k un 350% de pufo PUEDE DESAPALANCARSE  , k los políticos ( k él encuadra en un marco de izkierda-derecha-centro ...obviando el espectro patriotero k preside su propio ámbito administrativo ) están atáos de pies y manos por el roadmap elitixta corporativo trazado por el diabólico y malo-malotísimo BlackRock ... ( k son los padres ).

Basura en néctar y la constatación de k hay un discurso de disidencia standard más mainstream k la puta Cocacola, mirusté.

Borreguerío 2.0.


----------



## jkaza (21 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Video con una buena explicación de lo que es/será el Reset. Muy recomendable:
> 
> 
> 
> PD.- LLevo un tiempo repartiendo mis ahorros en Bolsa, Criptos y MP, pero cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que nos llevará más lejos son los MP.



Resumen, que dura 1 hora!


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Resumen, que dura 1 hora!



Dice k si a la plebe le sacan los piños pa´k no se roan sus propios wesos...en nada nos dirán cómo caminar de la manita estos diez años hacia la ikurriña del horizonte en armonía y entonando a coro el Agur jaunak. ( ups!...nope...K ÉSO ES LO K NOS DIRÁN PRONTO, sorry - y el escenario k gestionarán los sobrinitos de los bastardos de ahora - ).

En fin...Madmaxismo wooperburguer nº1 de los 40.

...me deja mix dudax y tal... 


p.d. entre efestos secundários magnificáus y corralitos inminentes , la borregada va a tener k tirar de fentanilo pa´echarse sikiera una siestecita.


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por cierto que Rusia planea prohibir la minería de Bitcoin (como ya han hecho Irán y China). Todo el coste energético del "oro 2.0" lo va a tener que asumir occidente en un momento de crisis energética... Los mismos países que han prohibido el minado de criptos, han hecho maniobras navales conjuntas está semana y van a ser los primeros países importantes en sacar sus divisas digitales durante este año.



Kaña y pintxotorti a k el poli weno & malo Bitcoñero/Relikiabárbara también está en el guión y tenemos guerra fría resuzitá hasta cortar la cinta inaugural del reset. Ahora van a kitar los bozales a los críos y los van a entrenar a meterse debajo´l pupitre cuando token las sirenas, como con Kennedy.

Los Rojos de Oriente...k le metan respaldo comme il faut a su truño digital...o se kedará en éso, en el mixmo puto truño standard global. Y andamos ya hasta los mixmox webs de infiernos pa´desayunar, jamar y cenar, mirusté.


----------



## jkaza (21 Ene 2022)

Cojones! Y pueden hacer corralitos en los brokers? Que tengas ahorrillos dentro y no los puedas sacar o te los embarguen por el bien general o lo que quieran?


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Video con una buena explicación de lo que es/será el Reset. Muy recomendable:
> 
> 
> 
> PD.- LLevo un tiempo repartiendo mis ahorros en Bolsa, Criptos y MP, pero cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que nos llevará más lejos son los MP.





Juássss  

Mira , Harry...cómo surfeaba la olita lameojales de los medios korrútos - k según él mixmo en el vídeo anterior, ya´staban compráus por la xatatatánika élite corporativa globásss antes de la plandemia - ,del desarrollo del autogobierno , la clase politicucha y la de diox - politimierdosos k él obviaba en el vídeo, salvo , casualidá casualidosa, arañazo de refilón a la izkierda abertzale - ...por ellos pasaba el futuro empresarial de Euskadi y , jojojo!... las garantías de apalancamiento necesarias pa´xprimir el alto valor añadido del arte patrio y olé.

Pos va a ser k parecías de lo más ofizialixta y hasta "vividor por encima de sus posibilidades"...certo , bambino?

El bisionariho del "Eusko-Zínk-Tánk"...con tó su morro ! ( parece k de éso , no va naaada flojo - de vista , ya no tanto...de recién 2018 es este brindis expansionixta al sol digno del mexmísimo Rappel - ).

En fin...ni puto límite a la jeta k calza tóa ésta panda Y SATÉLITES. Ahora, a currarse k la rrrreboluÇao "populárrr" sea con claveles y no con sopapos...pasar el puente...y a seguir mamando de la próxima pirawa !


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Resumen, que dura 1 hora!



Básicamente que van a eliminarla deuda con inflacción sostenida.

Que buscan que rebajemos el nivel de gasto porque asi luego es más llevable la rebaja del nivel de vida.

Que las grandes empresas están fagocitando a las pequeñas en una especie de neocolonialismo interno

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Ya no es cuestión de ratificar el protagonismo de las Stable coins en el ranking crypto...sino el nicho en propiedá k tienen en él a nada k suene una tos. Entre Tether y USDC , ambas en el top ten , han movido hoy noventa mil kilotrones, la mitá, por ejemplo, del PIB anual de Portugal.

Para cuándo kojonex una proyecto Solvente en mayúsculas de Token metalero ? ( O, mejor dicho - y aunke la manipulación metalera se adjudike con el piloto automático a LBMA ó Comex - ...porké oxtiax no ha aparecido nahide con fundamento a hacerse con semejante caramelito ? - pregunta retórica, por supuestón - ).

Sin acritú...me da k la aversión a las cryptos impide en este hilo tener una medida clara del pelotazo y el efecto esponja AUTOMÁTICO k detonaría una chapa metalera de referencia en el ranking con el dinero digital Y DE PAPEL en caída libre.

Aunke - tal vez por idealixmo ó ingenuidá - creo k lo veremos. ( Por cierto...y k no sea en una CBDC de las k todo diox se carcajea...porke el pure flow y el "Come to daddy" iban a ser de libro Guinness de los timos).


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2022)

Oklahoma to Consider Holding Gold and Silver, Removing Income Taxes


Legislators in Oklahoma aim to protect state funds with physical gold and silver and remove capital gains taxes from gold and silver transactions




www.moneymetals.com





*Oklahoma considerará tener oro y plata y eliminar los impuestos sobre la renta*
por: _Jp Cortez_
20 de enero de 2022


*(Oklahoma City, Oklahoma -- 20 de enero de 2022) * -* Un representante del estado de Oklahoma presentó hoy una legislación que permitiría al Tesorero del Estado proteger los fondos de Sooner State de la inflación y el riesgo financiero mediante la tenencia de oro y plata físicos.
Presentada por el representante Sean Roberts, la HB 3681 incluiría el oro y la plata físicos, de propiedad directa, en la lista de inversiones permitidas que puede tener el Tesorero del Estado. Actualmente, los administradores de dinero de Oklahoma están relegados en gran medida a invertir en instrumentos de deuda denominados en dólares de bajo rendimiento. *

Aparte de Ohio, actualmente no se conoce ningún estado que tenga metales preciosos, incluso cuando la inflación y la agitación financiera se aceleran a nivel mundial. Sin embargo, la propia guía de inversión de Oklahoma prescribe la seguridad del principal como un objetivo principal para la inversión de fondos públicos.

“La degradación de la moneda causada por las políticas fiscales y monetarias federales ha creado un riesgo inminente de una erosión sustancial en el valor de las inversiones de Oklahoma”, dijo Jp Cortez, director de políticas de Sound Money Defense League.

"Dado que la mayoría de los fondos de los contribuyentes actualmente se encuentran en papel de deuda con un rendimiento real negativo, sería prudente que Oklahoma cubriera los graves riesgos de inflación actuales con una asignación a los metales monetarios".

HB 3681 simplemente agrega la autoridad para poseer oro físico y lingotes de plata directamente, y de una manera que no asume los riesgos de incumplimiento y de contraparte involucrados con otras tenencias estatales. La medida del representante Roberts no otorga autoridad para comprar acciones mineras, contratos de futuros u otros derivados del oro.

Además, HB 3681 prescribe requisitos de custodia y almacenamiento. El Tesorero del Estado mantendría los lingotes del estado en un depósito calificado, asegurado y auditado de forma independiente, libre de gravámenes y físicamente segregado de otras posesiones.
Oklahoma se ha convertido en un punto de acceso de dinero sólido, y ya obtuvo el puesto 11 en el Índice de dinero sólido de 2021 .

El estado de Sooner terminó con los impuestos sobre las ventas en las compras de metales preciosos hace mucho tiempo. Esta semana, el Senador Nathan Dahm presentó dos proyectos de ley de dinero sólido para ser considerados ante la legislatura de Oklaghoma. La SB 1717 establecería un depósito, gobernado por la Oficina del Tesorero del Estado, para servir como custodio, guardián y administrador de ciertos lingotes y especies que pueden ser transferidos o adquiridos de otro modo por este estado o una agencia, una subdivisión política, u otro instrumento del estado. La SB 1480 eliminaría los impuestos sobre la renta del estado de Oklahoma del intercambio o venta de oro y plata.

La Sound Money Defense League y Money Metals Exchange apoyan firmemente estas medidas monetarias pro-sound en Oklahoma y están trabajando activamente para garantizar su éxito. Tennessee , Mississippi , Kentucky y Alabama son solo algunos de los otros estados que luchan sus propias batallas de dinero sólido en 2022.


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2022)

A qué precio está la onza física de plata? Ha seguido bajando?


----------



## TomBolillo (22 Ene 2022)

davitin dijo:


> A qué precio está la onza física de plata? Ha seguido bajando?



Mira el comparador de precios del amigo @lvdo y pilla la que más barata te salga.


----------



## LadyBug (22 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Video con una buena explicación de lo que es/será el Reset. Muy recomendable:
> 
> 
> 
> PD.- LLevo un tiempo repartiendo mis ahorros en Bolsa, Criptos y MP, pero cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que nos llevará más lejos son los MP.



La entrevista está realmente bien y comparto la misma opinión.

Pero no creo que mantener a la población bajo un régimen totalitario y restrictivo, privado cada vez de mas derechos y libertades, sea factible a largo plazo sin evitar los estallidos sociales.

La pandemia les ha servido para absorber la poca riqueza que aún quedaba hundiendo a las medianas y pequeñas empresas.

Si vemos esto como el final de una partida de monopoli o de risk, en el que la masa no puede hacer nada porque no tiene dinero y no existe posibilidad de expansión territorial. Una vez conquistado a todo y a todos con dinero fiat, no tiene sentido continuar jugando con las mismas reglas del juego, es mejor cambiarlas antes de que la gente se harte o se hunda todo por si solo de forma caótica.

Una inflación alta sin subida significativa de tipos se les puede descontrolar en cualquier momento y subir los tipos lo suficiente como para controlarla no es posible sin quebrar la burbuja de deuda. Por otro lado, pretender recortes sociales, salariales o de pensiones y subida de impuestos provocara estallido social con total seguridad de igual forma que intentar una disminución de consumo bajo un régimen totalitario. Les resulta más fácil justificar un expolio de bienes y depósitos en caso de catástrofe o seguridad nacional que lo anterior.

Un conflicto armado por la hegemonía mundial entre EEUU y China junto con sus aliados sería una escenificación perfecta para justificar lo que tienen tramado, que posiblemente sea un cambio en el sistema monetario mundial. No hay más que ver como se han inventado de repente un conflicto con Rusia y por extensión con China. Pienso que la única forma para intentar protegerse ahora mismo es recurrir a los MP, no veo otra alternativa mejor.

En cualquier caso, la solución a esta encrucijada histórica vendrá de la mano de los mismos que la han provocado el problema y en cuestión de poco tiempo veremos cual es. Si la pandemia la dan por terminada, no creo que bajo el lema de una emergencia climática la masa obedezca tan servilmente.

El único camino seguro , es que en poco tiempo vamos a ver al oro y a la plata volar muy alto.

Un saludo


----------



## LadyBug (22 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Cojones! Y pueden hacer corralitos en los brokers? Que tengas ahorrillos dentro y no los puedas sacar o te los embarguen por el bien general o lo que quieran?



Las cuentas en brokers que cobran bajas comisiones suelen ser cuentas en las que cedes tus acciones a terceros para ponerse en corto. Si existiera algún problema en bolsa o con el bróker sería posible perder los títulos porque no eres el titular oficial.

Cuentas ómnibus

En caso de tener los titulos de acciones es casi imposible que el gobierno pueda meterle mano, como mucho podría nacionalizar la empresa, pero no quitarte los títulos y menos si son empresas extranjeras.


----------



## IvanRios (22 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Video con una buena explicación de lo que es/será el Reset. Muy recomendable:
> 
> 
> 
> PD.- LLevo un tiempo repartiendo mis ahorros en Bolsa, Criptos y MP, pero cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que nos llevará más lejos son los MP.



Muy buen vídeo. Está claro que el colapso y reset vendrá como consecuencia de subir verdaderamente los tipos provocando así la quiebra del sistema (sistema que ya está quebrado y es mantenido de forma artificial) o por contra mediante un proceso de alta inflación o incluso hiperinflación. Ambos caminos nos llevan al desastre y el desastre por tanto está más que asegurado, y como dice el entrevistado, falta saber por cuál de los dos finalmente se opta, para lo que habrá que estar atento a los movimientos de la FED. Pero vistos estos movimientos hasta la fecha, y vistos también otros movimientos en relación a la plandemia, mi impresión es que la opción o el instrumento para el desapalancamiento mundial, la vía elegida hacia el colapso y el desastre va a ser el de la inflación.


----------



## IvanRios (22 Ene 2022)

LadyBug dijo:


> La entrevista está realmente bien y comparto la misma opinión.
> 
> Pero no creo que mantener a la población bajo un régimen totalitario y restrictivo, privado cada vez de mas derechos y libertades, sea factible a largo plazo sin evitar los estallidos sociales.



Yo diría que es factible, siempre que la ciega y manipulada masa no vea que se trata en efecto de un régimen totalitario y por contra crea que se le está salvando la vida. Y siendo así, será -y es- la misma masa la que demandará más dictadura y menos libertad, llegando incluso a considerar a la libertad como algo contrario a la salud o a la propia vida. A los hechos me remito pues, y siendo así, tan solo tendrían que seguir profundizando en la plandemia con nuevas y más peligrosas variantes para que la sociedad en general acepte el totalitarismo e incluso lo aplauda, metafòrica e incluso de forma literal.



LadyBug dijo:


> Por otro lado, pretender recortes sociales, salariales o de pensiones y subida de impuestos provocara estallido social con total seguridad de igual forma que intentar una disminución de consumo bajo un régimen totalitario.



Sea que se opte por la vía de la alta inflación o hiperinflación o por la quiebra del sistema mediante verdaderas subidas de tipos, recortes, etc, el caos o el estallido social, sí, està más que asegurado, así que se requerirá, según las élites, de un régimen totalitario que sea capaz de garantizar el orden. Y dicho totalitarismo brutal es el que ya tenemos aquí desde el inicio de la plandemia, y como comentaba, con el aplauso de los mismos que están siendo oprimidos (y creen por contra que están siendo salvados).

Con respecto a la disminución del consumo, concuerdo, es parte esencial del plan de los amos del mundo (Crisis: - Por qué el objetivo es destruir el CONSUMISMO DE MASAS). Y mi apuesta es que esta reducción podría venir en buena medida mediante la rotura de las cadenas de suministro globales una vez más en base a la excusa del covid, excusa que les permitirá -les seguirá permitiendo- confinamentos, cierres de puertos y la aplicación de medidas encaminadas todas ellas a la rotura de dichas cadenas, lo cual provocará mayor inflación, empobrecimiento, desabastecimiento, posiblemente racionamiento y finalmente una reducción del consumo, acontecimientos todos ellos que serán achacados a un virus que llevó "irremediablemente" a tomar esta serie de medidas.



LadyBug dijo:


> Les resulta más fácil justificar un expolio de bienes y depósitos en caso de catástrofe o seguridad nacional que lo anterior.



Y llegado el caso lo harán sin ningún tipo de problema, pudiendo atribuir la 'necesaria' confiscación a una pandemia o variante, a un ciberataque o mismamente presentándolo como consecuencia necesaria de una 'emergencia' econòmica nacional que bien podría derivar (a ojos de la masa) de lo anterior: una pandemia, un ciber ataque, la emergencia climática, etc. 



LadyBug dijo:


> El único camino seguro , es que en poco tiempo vamos a ver al oro y a la plata volar muy alto.



Así lo veo, que volarà tan alto como jamás se había conocido ni tan siquiera sospechado.


----------



## Legio_VII (22 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Básicamente que van a eliminarla deuda con inflacción sostenida.
> 
> Que buscan que rebajemos el nivel de gasto porque asi luego es más llevable la rebaja del nivel de vida.
> 
> ...



Inflacion que no va a resolver mucho porque la deuda crece a un ritmo similar al de la inflacion. Otra cosa es que los prestamistas (productores de materias primas + China + Alemania) se cansen de aceptar papelitos... pero tampoco se lo pueden permitir realmente.

Pero los sueldos si se estan devaluando y lo mismo esta haciendo el nivel de vida (sobre todo en el denominado primer mundo).

Las grandes empresas estan devorando ciertos sectores a los que antes no habian llegado (retail, servicios medicos, etc) donde antes sobrevivian pequeños empresarios....

Realmente en este entorno no hay mucho que hacer.... quizas tener los ahorros invertidos en metales preciosos, tierras y vivienda habitual... pero poco mas. Otra opcion es tener hijos sin parar para que al menos tengas garantizada la comida el dia de mañana....


----------



## Muttley (22 Ene 2022)

LadyBug dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Una inflación alta sin subida significativa de tipos se les puede descontrolar en cualquier momento y subir los tipos lo suficiente como para controlarla no es posible sin quebrar la burbuja de deuda. Por otro lado, pretender recortes sociales, salariales o de pensiones y subida de impuestos provocara estallido social con total seguridad de igual forma que intentar una disminución de consumo bajo un régimen totalitario. Les resulta más fácil justificar un expolio de bienes y depósitos en caso de catástrofe o seguridad nacional que lo anterior.
> ...




Pues si…


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Pues si…



Dogma : La hiperinflación convertiría al dólar en un papel sin ningún tipo de valor.

...y al contrario ? La hiperinflación en Occidente ( USA & UE ) y la asunción del envilecimiento descomunal de sus monedas convertiría al Euro y Dólar en la ÚNICA solución, y con un chaskido dedos, al pago de la deuda pública correspondiente a décadas de despendole keynesiano...pago irresoluble de ningún otro modo. Si admites ésto, puedes ver facilmente k todo lo demás es un chow.

La hiperinflación actual en curso sería el jubileo. Y las nuevas fichas del Casino, del próximo, descubrirían con solidez y rigor los precios de todos los demás activos. Los de todos los propietarios de activos burbujeados k inicialmente no se enfrentarían al proceso porke hasta estar con el agua al cuello , se creerían minoyarios. En ese punto, con sólo darles un par de razones, por peregrinas k fuesen , de no tener derecho a la salú o la alimentación, su conveniencia mal entendida haría el resto.

Es tan tan simple k sólo con soltar prejuicios y tomar la píldora roja todo se convierte en una cuestión de inercia. Es más, sólo con soltar UN prejuicio : K el envilecimiento del dinero no es el riesgo, sino la salvación.

Tampoco en el dinero la "vieja normalidá" es el sitio al k volver. Todo es irracional porke todo pasa por una premisa IMPOSIBLE ( Un fiat papel sin valor sosteniendo el mundo ) ...en torno a la cual todo diox ha edificado sus vidas ( no "las élites" - siendo los mayores beneficiados - , sino TODOS ). Toca soltar lastre, c´est tout.

La mejor frase - y con una docena de años ya - de "La catástrofe en cifras" el descarriado hilo masivo de Mr Typex/Capitán Asteriscos/juancarlosb , fue una k toda la biempensanzia y el marujerío ilustráo foril pillaban a chufla de Andy y Lucas :

*"La catástrofe no será en cifras...será en tejemanejes"*.

...y hasta akí hemos llegáo. Y no veas si la sentencia resiste.

Cuando el personal "despierto" suelte el cebo de la milonga komunixta xatatatánika de hipercontrol global...del proceso ya ni diox podrá saltar en marcha.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Ene 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Muy buen vídeo. Está claro que el colapso y reset vendrá como consecuencia de subir verdaderamente los tipos provocando así la quiebra del sistema (sistema que ya está quebrado y es mantenido de forma artificial) o por contra mediante un proceso de alta inflación o incluso hiperinflación. Ambos caminos nos llevan al desastre y el desastre por tanto está más que asegurado, y como dice el entrevistado, falta saber por cuál de los dos finalmente se opta, para lo que habrá que estar atento a los movimientos de la FED. Pero vistos estos movimientos hasta la fecha, y vistos también otros movimientos en relación a la plandemia, mi impresión es que la opción o el instrumento para el desapalancamiento mundial, la vía elegida hacia el colapso y el desastre va a ser el de la inflación.




Sí, estoy de acuerdo. Una subida de tipos agresiva provocaría un colapso rápido. Su estilo es ir cociéndonos más a fuego lento. No hace falta hiperinflación. Una inflación real del 10% (convenientemente maquillada para que de el 6 o 7% en lo oficial) se llevará la riqueza y la deuda en tan solo unos 7 u 8 años... aunque cualquier cosa pude pasar


----------



## Muttley (22 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Tampoco en el dinero la "vieja normalidá" es el sitio al k volver. Todo es irracional porke todo pasa por una premisa IMPOSIBLE ( Un fiat papel sin valor sosteniendo el mundo ) ...en torno a la cual todo diox ha edificado sus vidas ( no "las élites" - siendo los mayores beneficiados - , sino TODOS ). Toca soltar lastre, c´est tout.



Y hay muchísimo lastre que soltar. 
Las paguitas basadas en deuda, el gigantismo estatal, el estado de bienestar y “café para todos”, deslocalización, el iPhone, el avión democratizado...y tantas y tantas cosas, mientras que otras, la economía real, la que de verdad construye números macro y a la vez riqueza familiar lleva 10 años de portazo en la cara ( pequeña y mediana empresa, autónomos, negocios familiares, industria y agricultura local…).


----------



## olympus1 (22 Ene 2022)

Es mucho pedir a los queridos foreros que empleen castellano que se entienda o es que les parece súper guay escribir cosas que ni se entienden?


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Y hay muchísimo lastre que soltar.
> Las paguitas basadas en deuda, el gigantismo estatal, el estado de bienestar y “café para todos”, deslocalización, el iPhone, el avión democratizado...y tantas y tantas cosas, mientras que otras, la economía real, la que de verdad construye números macro y a la vez riqueza familiar lleva 10 años de portazo en la cara ( pequeña y mediana empresa, autónomos, negocios familiares, industria y agricultura local…).



Estoy viendo imágenes de la mani de Bizitza en Bilbao y es patético.

Las élites fiat, señores...SON USTEDES !!!

Un país probeta , petáo de sobrinitos gorrones desde los despachos hasta los báteres fregáos en jornada intensiva municipal de lunes a viernes a 3000 pavos al mes mientras la oxtia de peña no puede ni aspirar más k a cuartuchos en piso compartido y mileurismo sin librar ni un puto fin de semana desde hace años. El oxtión en esa pozilga de demagogia y mundos de yupi wenistas se va a oír en Tokio.

Imo, el personal tiene apenas MESES para k su pasta y activos ultraburbujeados no sean carcomidos. Éso sí k va a ser el púto nº1 de los 40 en karma & justicia poética. Éso y no chutes genocidas ni naves armadas desde Raticulín es lo k tienen las élites Banksters entre manos : El acelerador de la impresora...y la resolución de no kitar el dedo hasta k el confeti creado no llegue ni pa´la tinta.

En la Arcadia feliz, la plebe venderá carros y zulos en 2024 a miligramo de Gold ó satoshi el metro...y con mamada de propina. Mientras tanto, éstos acaban la mani con txalaparta identitaria e irrintzis tras intentar infructuosamente durante el trayecto k más de treinta fulanos corearan alguna consigna en euskera , sikiera de 3 palabras...y ni por el forro. El medio siglo de entelekia trinkedemagógika patriotera creyéndose "loh máh mejoreh" ha sido de aúpa el Erandio.

En fin...en la reputísima inopia y más allá...y lo dicho : El tortazo resonará en Tokio. Ayákadakualo.


----------



## Forcopula (22 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Estoy viendo imágenes de la mani de Bizitza en Bilbao y es patético.
> 
> Las élites fiat, señores...SON USTEDES !!!
> 
> ...



Por mucho que escribas si no sabes expresarte para que se te pueda entender nadie te va a hacer ni caso (sé que no es respuesta a tu mensaje pero no se te entiende una mierda y no voy a perder el tiempo descifrandoloy encima para que luego resulte que después de 30 lineas no has dicho nada)


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2022)

Forcopula dijo:


> Por mucho que escribas si no sabes expresarte para que se te pueda entender nadie te va a hacer ni caso (sé que no es respuesta a tu mensaje pero no se te entiende una mierda y no voy a perder el tiempo descifrandoloy encima para que luego resulte que después de 30 lineas no has dicho nada)



Mira, Bobo :

La libertá de leer o no lo k se le ponga en el nabo la tiene cualkiera , seguro k pa´tí es tóa una entelekia, pero dale una welta. Hasta trago con el perdidito de turno k no se cosca y pretende "revelarme" mis limitaciones comunicativas. Tras la oxtia de años, aburridísimo... pero OK. Ni por hacer ruido y enmierdar el resto de conversa al personal.

Pero los pazwatos k me vienen ya con análisis pitxicológicos de kinta sin tener puta idea y además, con el puto oxtópik de su puta bida y la razón de sus decisiones particulares suponiendo k deberían importarme media mierda lo único k demuestran es k los papanatas y además ombliguixtax , son ellos. Al menos, más k yo.

Assín k ignore isofáto , a babearle a tu puta madre y a otra cosa, tontoloswevox.

No sé si m´explikáu.


----------



## mike69 (22 Ene 2022)

Los dos escenarios más factibles para reducir la deuda y cambiar el paradigma económico:

1-Subida de tipos y credit crunch (igual que en 2008). Credit cruch= reducción del crédito. 

La subida de tipos quebraría a muchas empresas, familias, y hasta gobiernos. Caída de precios de activos inmobiliarios y acciones, y bonos de mala calidad. 

Perdedores: Los anteriores. 
Ganadores: Los ahorradores en moneda fiat que tengan su dinero fuera del sistema bancario. 

Las monedas fiat como el dólar y el euro no serían destruidas.

Resultafo final: una gran depresión 

2-Proceso inflacionario sostenido en el tiempo.

La inflación se comería los ahorros en moneda fiat y los rendimientos de los instrumentos financieros, diluiría las deudas si estas estuvieran referenciadas a un tipo fijo y tanto las familias como los agentes económicos puedan mantener o superar la inflación con sus ingresos (si eres un trabajador y tu sueldo no sube tanto como la inflación o por encima de ésta te empobreces).

Perdedores: Los ahorradores en fiat e instrumentos financieros que no superen la inflación con los rendimientos de sus inversiones. Las familias cuyas rentas, salarios, pensiones o prestaciones, no igualen o superen la inflación.

Ganadores: Los gobiernos, los endeudados a tipo fijo que sus ingresos puedan igualar o superar a la inflación. Los ahorradores en bienes tangibles.

Resultado final: por supuesto un proceso inflacionario puede terminar en hiperinflación de las monedas fiat y su destrucción, lo que facilitaría el paso a un nuevo sistema. 

Al final del proceso inflacionario a los poseedores de bienes tangibles habría que despojarlos de su riqueza. Recordad aquello de que no tendrás nada y serás feliz.

Se admiten propuestas.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2022)

Forcopula dijo:


> Por mucho que escribas si no sabes expresarte para que se te pueda entender nadie te va a hacer ni caso (sé que no es respuesta a tu mensaje pero no se te entiende una mierda y no voy a perder el tiempo descifrandoloy encima para que luego resulte que después de 30 lineas no has dicho nada)





mike69 dijo:


> Los dos escenarios más factibles para reducir la deuda y cambiar el paradigma económico:
> 
> 1-Subida de tipos y credit crunch (igual que en 2008). Credit cruch= reducción del crédito.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo una "concatenación" de factores por pura inercia, en ningún plano. Creo k ése es un prisma k se adopta por escenarios pasados de referencia a los k adjudicamos unos márgenes "masticables" como tragedia ...pero es k el desvarío es COLOSAL y fuera de cualkier categoría anterior jamás vista ( y además, imo, está amortizado y aceptado como muerto y enterrado a día de hoy ya por kienes pueden marcar los tempos , con lo k casi con tóa seguridá el desparramé se proyectará aún más ). Y ésto valdría para las dos opciones k defiendes...cualkier resultado final debería estar sujeto a apaños finales.

En cuanto a esas opciones...la primera sería un auténtico atraco a los deudores particulares. Y severísimo, tumbando gente y empresas incluso por 4 chavos. No creo k el establishment presente nada masticable a su ciudadanía mientras él mismo arrastra deudas elefantiásicas en ese mismo caso...y sigue adelante. No veo una salida presentable.

En la segunda, una inflación dura sostenida en el tiempo, apenas sería un "corte de uñas" dadas las circunstancias. Y tanto los servicios de las admin públicas como la economía de la ciudadanía y empresas se resentirían pero k muy seriamente...para al final, no arreglar nada. Si lo combinas con rstricciones de servicios públicos...a medio plazo, reventaría ( y cualkiera, incluído el establishment puede ver k los manguerazos se siguen pervirtiendo con nuevos récords de contratación de funcis y otras yerbas korrútas , pues el sicariato fiat - el de Hezpaña respecto al BCE por ejemplo - está a rapiñar lo de siempre y más, más aún sabiéndose o temiendo estar en la prórroga...y pa´lo k le keda en el convento... ). El asunto es k por H o por B , una inflación a medio plazo sería poco o nada digerible, imo. Y susceptible de petar en cualkier momento. 

Una tercera opción, y es la k yo veo, sería harakiri con dos kojonazos, implosión monetaria vía hiperinflación...y baraja nueva. Ahí la ventaja sería evidente : Jubileo pa´todo diox y CBDC posterior. Ahí los damnificados serían kienes no apuesten hoy de deshacerse de su fiat o activos burbujeados, pues en el siguiente sistema el dinero sólido sería capital y sería en él , unaq vez extirpado éste ya podrido, donde se diese el trasvase de activos no monetarios ( desinflados y a su justiprecio ). Como vía crucis, sería infinitamente más corto , repararía el dislate creado y mediante un tajo en limpio en todos los sentidos. Imo, digerible para todos los actores salvo para kienes no jugasen bien sus cartas ahora - o más bien no lo hayan hecho ya -. Pero sobre todo, además de apañar el bokete de las admin públicas...permitiría - lleva años haciéndolo probablemente - a los cercanos a la impresora ir trasvasando su rikeza a la próxima pantalla y reemprender la partida "con fudamento".


----------



## mike69 (22 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Yo no veo una "concatenación" de factores por pura inercia, en ningún plano. Creo k ése es un prisma k se adopta por escenarios pasados de referencia a los k adjudicamos unos márgenes "masticables" como tragedia ...pero es k el desvarío es COLOSAL y fuera de cualkier categoría anterior jamás vista ( y además, imo, está amortizado y aceptado como muerto y enterrado a día de hoy ya por kienes pueden marcar los tempos , con lo k casi con tóa seguridá el desparramé se proyectará aún más ). Y ésto valdría para las dos opciones k defiendes...cualkier resultado final debería estar sujeto a apaños finales.
> 
> En cuanto a esas opciones...la primera sería un auténtico atraco a los deudores particulares. Y severísimo, tumbando gente y empresas incluso por 4 chavos. No creo k el establishment presente nada masticable a su ciudadanía mientras él mismo arrastra deudas elefantiásicas en ese mismo caso...y sigue adelante. No veo una salida presentable.
> 
> ...



Muy bien.

Toda hiperinflación comienza con una inflación sostenida.



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Muy bien.
> 
> Toda hiperinflación comienza con una inflación sostenida.
> 
> ...



Sí,sí...pero es k yo creo k en este caso es asumida desde el inicio , no un agravamiento de un problema mal gestionado, sino un objetivo deliberado. De este sistema salimos a otro nuevo...y a poco k se piense y más allá de su estructuración y poder tecnológico , en cierto modo no sería sino un cambio "estético"...con unos réditos para el establishment pero k muy jugosos.


----------



## Forcopula (22 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Mira, Bobo :
> 
> La libertá de leer o no lo k se le ponga en el nabo la tiene cualkiera , seguro k pa´tí es tóa una entelekia, pero dale una welta. Hasta trago con el perdidito de turno k no se cosca y pretende "revelarme" mis limitaciones comunicativas. Tras la oxtia de años, aburridísimo... pero OK. Ni por hacer ruido y enmierdar el resto de conversa al personal.
> 
> ...



Tu tara mental es gorda, sólo he leido el final donde dices que me ignoras pero como no ha funcionado ya lo hago yo. 

Si puedes avisarnos cuando crees una multi nueva yo te lo agradecería muchísimo. Y mucho ánimo con tu trastorno, en unas cuantas primaveras consigues el hervor que te falta de nacimiento.


----------



## LadyBug (23 Ene 2022)

En este modelo se predice una devaluación del dólar de entorno a un 30%:


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Sí,sí...pero es k yo creo k en este caso es asumida desde el inicio , no un agravamiento de un problema mal gestionado, sino un objetivo deliberado. De este sistema salimos a otro nuevo...y a poco k se piense y más allá de su estructuración y poder tecnológico , en cierto modo no sería sino un cambio "estético"...con unos réditos para el establishment pero k muy jugosos.



En breve saldremos de dudas. 

Solo hay que ver lo que haga la Fed (no lo que diga) si meten el cuchillo con cojones y suben tipos a saco es que optan por la recesion, quiebras y "mantener" el sistema.

Si vemos subidas "testimoniales" daran cancha a la inflación, veremos hasta donde

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2022)

Russia May Allow Crypto Mining and Gold-Backed Stablecoins, Lawmaker Says – Regulation Bitcoin News


Russia can legalize crypto mining and stablecoins backed by gold under government control, a member of the Russian parliament has suggested.




news.bitcoin.com







*Rusia puede permitir la criptominería y las monedas estables respaldadas por oro, dice un legislador*







*Rusia puede legalizar la minería de criptomonedas y las monedas estables respaldadas por oro bajo el control del gobierno, sugirió un miembro de alto rango del parlamento ruso. La declaración se produce después de que el Banco de Rusia propusiera una prohibición de amplio alcance sobre el uso de criptomonedas y su comercio y minería.

La minería y algunas monedas estables pueden legalizarse en Rusia, insiste el diputado de la Duma*
No se debe permitir la libre circulación de criptomonedas, ya que conllevan riesgos para los inversores no calificados, pero Rusia puede permitir el uso de monedas estables respaldadas por oro y la extracción de criptomonedas bajo control del gobierno, dijo el presidente del Comité de Industria y Comercio de la Duma Estatal, Vladimir. Gutenev, dijo a la agencia de noticias RIA Novosti.

El jueves, *el Banco Central de Rusia ( CBR ) publicó un documento de consulta en el que presentó su visión integral sobre las criptomonedas. La autoridad monetaria propuso prohibir las operaciones con monedas a través del sistema financiero ruso, las criptoinversiones, el intercambio y la minería en el país. Mientras tanto, el banco ha lanzado la fase piloto de su propio proyecto de rublo digital.

Las criptomonedas deberían prohibirse, estuvo de acuerdo Gutenev, pero Rusia podría hacer uso de una moneda estable denominada en oro y bajo control estatal. Tal producto financiero sería una propuesta interesante tanto para inversores privados como para empresas. También se puede utilizar para ahorrar*, dijo el diputado, citado por el portal de noticias de negocios Prime.

La moneda estable respaldada por oro podría ser similar a un rublo de oro, explicó el parlamentario, y Rusia puede emplearla para eludir las sanciones y la política de contención aplicada contra el país. La moneda también se puede utilizar para facilitar las relaciones económicas regulares y transparentes con otras naciones.

*Gutenev reveló que ya había discutido la idea con la gobernadora de CBR, Elvira Nabiullina*. El jefe del Comité de Industria y Comercio cree que, como activo, el oro está bastante infravalorado en comparación con las monedas fiduciarias de reserva como el dólar estadounidense y el euro.

*En octubre, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores dijo que Rusia podría considerar reemplazar parcialmente el dólar en las reservas de divisas y liquidaciones comerciales con otras monedas, e incluso activos digitales en el futuro*. En medio de la expansión de las sanciones estadounidenses, Moscú está poniendo énfasis en la "desdolarización", declaró el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Alexander Pankin, en una entrevista con Interfax.

Al comentar sobre el llamado del Banco de Rusia para prohibir la criptominería, Vladimir Gutenev dijo que cree que se puede permitir que las granjas de criptomonedas operen legalmente si sus actividades están bajo estricto control del estado. Los mineros pueden aprovechar los abundantes recursos energéticos y las condiciones climáticas favorables en algunas regiones rusas, siempre que sus instalaciones funcionen de manera transparente y paguen todos los impuestos adeudados.

Un grupo de trabajo en la Duma Estatal, la cámara baja del parlamento, ahora está preparando propuestas para llenar los vacíos regulatorios en el criptoespacio ruso que quedan después de la adopción de la ley "Sobre Activos Financieros Digitales". Se espera que sus miembros aborden los problemas pendientes en varias áreas, incluido el estado legal de las criptomonedas, el comercio de monedas y la minería. Los informes de los medios han revelado que no todas las instituciones gubernamentales comparten la posición de línea dura del Banco de Rusia sobre el asunto.


----------



## L'omertá (23 Ene 2022)

Posiblemente el único post que trata de economía en un foro de economía.


----------



## Caracol (23 Ene 2022)

Gran movimiento por parte de Rusia, cripto rublo oro. Ahora a esperar a China y su Yuan... aunque parece claro que juegan a lo mismo.


----------



## juli (23 Ene 2022)

Caracol dijo:


> Gran movimiento por parte de Rusia, cripto rublo oro. Ahora a esperar a China y su Yuan... aunque parece claro que juegan a lo mismo.



Mientras no se lance, enésimo "podría". No sobra recordarlo.


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ene 2022)

Прикоснуться к магии. Зачем петербурженка отнесла в непальские горы 100 кг добра

*Прикоснуться к магии. Зачем петербурженка отнесла в непальские горы 100 кг добра*

Чуть больше сотни непальских детей в бедной горной деревушке Лапагаон получили в подарок школьные рюкзаки, а к ним в придачу диковинного учителя из Петербурга. Настя хотела поучаствовать в волонтерской программе, но в итоге организовывать ее пришлось самостоятельно.


----------



## OBDC (24 Ene 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Fukuoka San (24 Ene 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Los dos escenarios más factibles para reducir la deuda y cambiar el paradigma económico:
> 
> 1-Subida de tipos y credit crunch (igual que en 2008). Credit cruch= reducción del crédito.
> 
> ...







No tiene desperdicio.


----------



## FranMen (24 Ene 2022)

Duma Deputy Chair Insists Gold-Backed Stablecoins & Crypto-Mining Be Allowed In Russia 'To Circumvent Sanctions' | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






Hasta el Putín impresionado sosteniendo un lingotazo


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No tiene desperdicio.



Sólo tiene desperdicio.
Mírate unas pags atrás el vídeo con el krepliké ese k aportas y verás lo k puedes esperar de semejante mierdoso vendeburras.

-----------------------------------------------------

Por cierto, en una respuesta a un conforero, me he dado cuenta de k olvidé subir un mini-hilo de Bob Coleman ( el k desarmó hace un par de años los famosos "shadow contracts" del Comex k iban a destartalar el mundo y tal y tal ...y tal vez el tipo más frío y sobrio del guruserío metalero ) k es de lo más clarificador. Asínn k ahí va.

" Y adivine quién es el agente de ventas de las ofertas de mercado de Sprott para PSLV, Virtu Financial, y adivine quién es un participante aprobado para SLV, Virtu Financial. Bienvenido a la matriz. No es de extrañar por qué el movimiento del apretón de plata se centró más en la especulación que en la acumulación".


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Ene 2022)

Corred insensatos antes de que el precio se dispare a los 1858$.....


----------



## Fukuoka San (24 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Sólo tiene desperdicio.
> Mírate unas pags atrás el vídeo con el krepliké ese k aportas y verás lo k puedes esperar de semejante mierdoso vendeburras.



No entiendo que quieres decir.


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No entiendo que quieres decir.



Está posteáo hace uno o dos días.

Mira en ké bando estaba hace un sólo par de añitos el chico espléndido éste ( y poco cuesta suponer k sehuirá estando...y k el vídeo panfletero k kuoteabas sea una patraña ajustada a la milonguita kobidiana de sus patronsitos ).





__





ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


Video con una buena explicación de lo que es/será el Reset. Muy recomendable: PD.- LLevo un tiempo repartiendo mis ahorros en Bolsa, Criptos y MP, pero cada vez estoy más convencido que lo que nos llevará más lejos son los MP. Juássss nover: sonrisa: Mira , Harry...cómo surfeaba la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antorob (24 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> @antorob , repasa las cifras del blog, con 50 operarios no se alimenta el mundo (no puedo escribir en el blog)



Off-topic al hilo, respuesta a FranMen..

No pretendía ser exacto.

La idea es la sustitución de millones de trabajadores agrícolas por solo unos pocos (sin necesidad de cuantificar).

De la wiki.

Cosechadora - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

"Durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX se fue perfeccionando la cosechadora y ampliándose su capacidad de trabajo. A principios del siglo XXI eran corrientes, en los países de agricultura extensiva, máquinas de cabezales trigueros de 30 pies (9 m) de ancho de corte, una tolva de 8.000-10.000 l de capacidad (6 a 7,5 t) que logran cosechar algo más de 3 ha/h. Cuentan con motores diésel de alrededor de 300 CV (220 kW). Vienen equipadas con sensores que informan sobre el rendimiento instantáneo del cultivo y la humedad del grano, así como del funcionamiento de los diferentes mecanismos. Un GPS asiste y ayuda al conductor en la dirección de la máquina. La cosecha, que antaño requería un sinnúmero de hombres para la siega y la trilla, se puede efectuar con estas máquinas con sólo dos operarios: el conductor de la cosechadora y el tractorista que con vagones tolva o carros recibe a granel los granos y los transporta a los depósitos.3"

Es evidente que la maquinaría, la introducción de fertilizantes (con fósiles), los herbicidas (también con fósiles) y los aprovechamientos hidráulicos, han facilitado una gran mejora de la productividad en los terrenos agrícolas, al tiempo que liberan a muchos hombres de las tareas agrícolas y los disponen para otros temas.

Saludos.

PD. Por supuesto, muchas gracias y he aprovechado para corregirlo. Tienes razón y estaba muy mal redactado.


----------



## FranMen (24 Ene 2022)

Es que precisamente hace poco creo recordar leí que antes (neolitico) un agricultor alimentaba a tres personas y ahora eran 70 (me parecían pocas, pero de ahí al otro extremo…)


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2022)

´¡LA MAYOR entrada neta de la historia = +$1.63 mil millones en $GLD el viernes! "El mayor fondo cotizado en bolsa respaldado por lingotes registró el viernes su mayor ingreso neto en términos de dólares desde la cotización en 2004, por un valor de 1630 millones de dólares". ´


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> ´¡LA MAYOR entrada neta de la historia = +$1.63 mil millones en $GLD el viernes! "El mayor fondo cotizado en bolsa respaldado por lingotes registró el viernes su mayor ingreso neto en términos de dólares desde la cotización en 2004, por un valor de 1630 millones de dólares". ´



Pero la cotizacion sigue plana...al menos no cae

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pero la cotizacion sigue plana...al menos no cae
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues viendo el derredor al completo - en cryptos, p ej , se han evaporáo casi trillón y medio de pavos en menos de un trimestre , más k el pufo público cañí, k se dice pronto - ...si no cae , chanchullos marca de la casa incluídos...ahí me las den tóas, usté medirá.

Caña y pintxotorti a k en nada zumba ciento y pico pavos largos o más , cae a por soporte ...y salimos para bingo.

De todos modos...no se descarte lo de FOFOA a cuenta de k el pelotazo vendría vía revalorización, no rally. ( Gold necesita SER RECONOCIDO. Y ése escenario no es ningún delirio hoy en día , imo - es más, muchos matices apuntan a ello - ). Con el Oro en su posición...ni mirar numeritos haría falta. ( perosnalmente, veo mucho más factible una maniobra de ese pelo por parte además, de sus tenedores Centralbanksters , k las subidas de tipos continuas k tanto se cacarean y se dan por "posibles"...k total...mini TERREMOTOS cada trimestre y hasta para el último pepito o autónomo desde Alaska a Marrakesh ).

K el Oro se use para afrontar la situación no es ilógico, sólo inhabitual en la psike colectiva keynesiana tras medio siglo de mambo y ocultación trilera ...pero más lógico k un harakiri colectivo a cuenta de toketear tipos en las circunstancias actuales , y sobre todo para un Central Bankster, es.


----------



## Pintxen (25 Ene 2022)

Os habéis fijado que en el hilo de compra-venta últimamente hay más mensajes de "compro" que de "vendo"?


----------



## max power (25 Ene 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Los dos escenarios más factibles para reducir la deuda y cambiar el paradigma económico:
> 
> 1-Subida de tipos y credit crunch (igual que en 2008). Credit cruch= reducción del crédito.
> 
> ...



El segundo.

Los bienes tangibles no seran expropiados estrictamente hablando, pero los freiran a impuestod, que viene a ser parecido pero mas lento.


----------



## Furillo (25 Ene 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Duma Deputy Chair Insists Gold-Backed Stablecoins & Crypto-Mining Be Allowed In Russia 'To Circumvent Sanctions' | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



Mientras uno se relaja en el gimnasio con sus colegas... el biego senil se pone nervioso cuando los periodistas hacen su trabajo


----------



## FranMen (25 Ene 2022)

Está la cosa un poco apagada últimamente:








Se registran cortes de electricidad masivos en Kazajistán, Uzbekistán y Kirguistán: ¿qué se sabe?


El Ministerio de Energia de Uzbekistán reportó que el problema se originó en Kazajistán y se extendió a los otros dos Estados, ya que están conectados a una sola red eléctrica.




actualidad.rt.com




Irán le ha cortado el gas a Turquía, no si de forma temporal por algún fallo
Moldavia también con apagones le han cortado por morosa
…
Aquí todavía tenemos, mientras podamos pagar y nos acepten los leuros


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ene 2022)

Más países se unen a la prohibición de la minería de Bitcoin que llevan ya a cabo Rusia, China e Irán:


Si Kirguizistán tuviera fuerza naval posiblemente estuviera en estos ejercicios conjuntos que casualmente realizan esos mismos países que comparten el objetivo de derribar al dólar:









Rusia, China e Irán suman fuerzas en alta mar con ejercicios militares conjuntos


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha distribuido este sábado varias imágenes de los ejercicios navales que sus tropas están llevando a cabo en el Golfo de Omán. En




www.lavanguardia.com





Parece que la factura energética del "oro digital que deja al oro obsoleto" la va a tener que asumir occidente en exclusiva lo que en un contexto de crisis energética va a ser complicada asumir. Y el gasto energético de validar las bases de datos llamadas criptomonedas es muy elevado.

___________

El FMI pidió desde Davos a China que parase con su política de "cero covid" ya que impiden la recuperación mundial:









Gripalizar el "virus" es la forma de que China no tenga excusa para las "medidas sanitarias" (guerra económica)


La narrativa vírica es la que permite a China llevar a cabo medidas de guerra económica (cierre de fábricas y puertos) camuflando las como medidas sanitarias. Mientras dure está narrativa, China tiene la iniciativa ya que le permite controlar la cadena de suministro y creación de valor añadido...




www.burbuja.info





Añado: nuevas rondas de estímulos monetarios se acercan ya que es la única forma de los bancos centrales de parchear los efectos de la ruptura de la cadena de suministro. Hasta que la confianza en la divisa fiat desaparezca:


----------



## juli (25 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Más países se unen a la prohibición de la minería de Bitcoin que llevan ya a cabo Rusia, China e Irán:
> 
> 
> Parece que la factura energética del "oro digital que deja al oro obsoleto" la va a tener que asumir occidente en exclusiva lo que en un contexto de crisis energética va a ser complicada asumir. Y el gasto energético de validar las bases de datos llamadas criptomonedas es muy elevado.
> ...



Con lo k los dos blokes principales tienen ooootro arsenal de proyectiles argumentales para agudizar su enfrentamiento ADN level, cual guerra fría de todo a 100 reeditada : Tulipanes vs Relikia Bárbara. Y , sí, ambos sobre un fondo de fiat amortizado - k es lo k , sin la menor duda, toca kemar -. Pero en un teatrucho k apesta a milonga consensuada y sincronizada.


Mis dos cents : Tras el debido tiempo de agitación , incertidumbres y funambulixmo al filo del enésimo infiélno , salida "negociada" al choke de trenes y tóax contentas :


- fiat infinito digital maleable para supervivencia "innegociable" de la especie. ( RBU )
- dinero digital sofisticado como catalizador del libre mercado necesario en un marco de aspiraciones libertarias - y malabarísticas - ( Walestrí 2.0 )
- Reserva de valor como ancla de solidez y rigor de sistemas autoritarios ( Ahorro estanco e intoketeable - FreeGold - ).

Et rien ne va plus & tira millas.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ene 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Y no solo la mención sino la misma comparación. Porque corregidme si me equivoco, pero no es que diga que el oro y la plata son tan valiosos como las montañas verdes y el agua clara sino que lo dice al revés, o sea, que el agua limpia y las montañas verdes son tan valiosas como el oro y la plata, dejando claro que ni tan siquiera la ecología y el medio ambiente tienen más valor que el oro y la plata y a lo sumo el mismo. Casi nada.
> 
> Quien no vea aún que los metales van a ser fundamentales en este nuevo y distópico orden mundial es que sigue estando muy ciego.
> 
> "Guided by our philosophy that clean waters and green mountains are just as valuable as gold and silver, China has carried out holistic conservation and systematic governance of its mountains, rivers, forests, farmlands, lakes, grasslands and deserts."



Sin pagar en en oro y plata me parece que no va ser posible "salvar el planeta del desastre climático":




Este problema en la cadenas de suministro no lo resuelve la impresora de la fed, de hecho la impresora agrava el problema y deja más clara cual es la solución...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ene 2022)

Cerrad yaaaa...


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Ene 2022)

Eres el nuevo @racional o ke ase? 


El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cerrad yaaaa...


----------



## Muttley (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## nedantes (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## juli (26 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Más países se unen a la prohibición de la minería de Bitcoin que llevan ya a cabo Rusia, China e Irán:
> ...Parece que la factura energética del "oro digital que deja al oro obsoleto" la va a tener que asumir occidente en exclusiva lo que en un contexto de crisis energética va a ser complicada asumir. Y el gasto energético de validar las bases de datos llamadas criptomonedas es muy elevado.



No parece,no...y k al tito Vladimiro no le vaya el mambo ni tapar sus cartas pa´volver loca a María Santísima, tampoco...

El sandwich d´eskizofrenia k van a hacer al personal entre la roca mascota y el tulipán hasta la prórroga y los penaltis va a ser de flixpar. Como si no les molara...



*Putin dice que Rusia tiene "ventajas competitivas" en la minería de Bitcoin*
*El banco central dijo la semana pasada que la minería de Bitcoin debería prohibirse. Pero el presidente Putin parece pensar que a Rusia le iría bien extrayendo la criptomoneda.*
Mathew Di Salvo - Decrypt










El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo hoy que Rusia tiene "ciertas ventajas competitivas" en lo que respecta a la minería de criptomonedas como Bitcoin , según una transcripción publicada en un sitio web oficial del gobierno.
*Sus comentarios se produjeron un día después de que el Ministerio de Finanzas del gobierno dijera que sería "necesario permitir que se desarrollen estas tecnologías", y que no era necesaria una prohibición de las criptomonedas. *

La semana pasada, el banco central de Rusia pidió la prohibición de la minería de Bitcoin y las transacciones de criptomonedas.
“En cuanto a las criptomonedas, el banco central tiene su propia posición, está relacionada con que, según expertos del banco central, la expansión de este tipo de actividad conlleva ciertos riesgos, y sobre todo para los ciudadanos del país, dada la alta volatilidad y algunos otros componentes de este tema”, dijo el miércoles el presidente Putin en una videollamada con miembros del gobierno.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> No parece,no...y k al tito Vladimiro no le vaya el mambo ni tapar sus cartas pa´volver loca a María Santísima, tampoco...
> 
> El sandwich d´eskizofrenia k van a hacer al personal entre la roca mascota y el tulipán hasta la prórroga y los penaltis va a ser de flixpar. Como si no les molara...
> 
> ...



Mejor que a la prensa que busca clickbaits y calentar el criptochicharro, veamos que sale en la agencia de noticias rusa al respecto:









Russia has competitive advantages in cryptocurrency mining — Putin


Putin instructed the government and the Bank of Russia to come to a consensus on the regulation of cryptocurrencies and report on the results




tass.com





Por lo que pone la prensa, Putin pide que el banco central estudien el tema y lleguen a un consenso. No dice nada de la minería de BTC (la prensa bitcoiner confunde BTC con la tecnología blockchain cuán le conviene)

Putin añade que lo que quiere el banco central es dar uso a la tecnología blockchain para usos estatales. En concreto, lo que propone el banco central son criptos estatales respaldadas en oro:









Russia May Allow Crypto Mining and Gold-Backed Stablecoins, Lawmaker Says – Regulation Bitcoin News


Russia can legalize crypto mining and stablecoins backed by gold under government control, a member of the Russian parliament has suggested.




news.bitcoin.com





Eso es lo que dice Putin, que hay que estudiar las criptos estatales respaldadas por oro porque tienen ventaja competitiva para ello.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ene 2022)

Alguien cree que Putin es tan tonto como para comprar activos tan manipulados y llenos de frikis como son las criptos? 

Asunto serio, considerando que NY y Londres fijan el precio del oro, es posible que puedan bajarlo adrede para joder así a los rusos?


----------



## FranMen (27 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Alguien cree que Putin es tan tonto como para comprar activos tan manipulados y llenos de frikis como son las criptos?
> 
> Asunto serio, considerando que NY y Londres fijan el precio del oro, es posible que puedan bajarlo adrede para joder así a los rusos?



Los joderían, no sería lo contrario, especialmente para China?


----------



## Forcopula (27 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Alguien cree que Putin es tan tonto como para comprar activos tan manipulados y llenos de frikis como son las criptos?
> 
> Asunto serio, considerando que NY y Londres fijan el precio del oro, es posible que puedan bajarlo adrede para joder así a los rusos?



No crees que aprovecharían para comprar más?


----------



## L'omertá (27 Ene 2022)

¿Cómo se dice en ruso "¡no disparen!, se dónde se oculta Sánchez"? Gracias.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (27 Ene 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Cómo se dice en ruso "¡no disparen!, se dónde se oculta Sánchez"? Gracias.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ene 2022)

El oro se venga del Bitcoin y vuelve a ser el refugio predilecto del inversor


Durante el año pasado, los analistas hablaron mucho sobre un aparente proceso de sustitución del oro por el bitcoin como inversión preferida para compensar el riesgo de inflación y




www.expansion.com





Durante el año pasado, los analistas hablaron mucho sobre un aparente proceso de sustitución del oro por el bitcoin como inversión preferida para compensar el riesgo de inflación y la consiguiente depreciación de las monedas tradicionales. En 2021, las onzas bajaron un 7% y se atascaron alrededor de los 1.800 dólares, mientras la principal criptodivisa saltó de 26.000 a casi 42.000 dólares. Pero las tornas han cambiado en 2022. El oro, que llegó a caer a 1.775 dólares en diciembre, ha recobrado pulso hasta los 1.835 dólares. El bitcoin sigue sujeto a una fuerte volatilidad, pero desde final del año pasado ha perdido casi un 20%, situándose en 34.000 dólares.

Los observadores apuntan cómo el oro ha recuperado su función de refugio en las últimas semanas de turbulencias, mientras las monedas digitales han sido castigadas en paralelo a la Bolsa. Según explicó ayer Goldman Sachs en una nota a los inversores, “el oro es una buena cobertura para la inflación en tiempos de aversión al riesgo, mientras que el bitcoin es una buena cobertura para la inflación en épocas de apetito de riesgo”. El año pasado, al pensarse que la inflación era pasajera, se beneficiaron las criptomonedas, pero ahora existe el temor a duraderas alzas de precios y subidas de tipos que pueden ralentizar las economías, lo que hace más atractivos los lingotes, de acuerdo a esa teoría.

Por ello, Goldman lanzó ayer un consejo de compra de oro, al contemplar un precio de* 2.150 dólares por onza a 12 meses (17% más).* “Históricamente, el oro tiende a subir durante los ciclos de subidas de tipos de la Fed, sobre todo cuando el crecimiento en Estados Unidos se empieza a desacelerar, el dólar se frena y los países emergentes mantienen su poder de compra”. A ellos se suma, dice el banco de Wall Street, la tensión en Ucrania, aunque no espera un gran efecto en el metal. “El oro se beneficia más como refugio cuando la tensión geopolítica afecta directamente a Estados Unidos, como en el 11-S o la Guerra del Golfo


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por lo que pone la prensa, Putin pide que el banco central estudien el tema y lleguen a un consenso. No dice nada de la minería de BTC (la prensa bitcoiner confunde BTC con la tecnología blockchain cuán le conviene)
> 
> Putin añade que lo que quiere el banco central es dar uso a la tecnología blockchain para usos estatales. En concreto, lo que propone el banco central son criptos estatales respaldadas en oro



Ya lo creo k lo dice, y no es la primera vez - en Otoño reconoció *expresamente* el valor de Bitcoin ***, no de las cryptos - . En el propio link de TAAS k adjuntas , valora las ventajas específicas de su país gracias al excedente energético ...y éso, además de demostrar un conocimiento fundamental del asunto, compete a la Prueba de trabajo de Bitcoin , k es la diferencia ESENCIAL - wéno, una de las dos...la otra es el Canibalismo de Nakamoto k convierte a BTC en el patrón crypto de facto - respecto a casi la totalidá de cryptos y lo k le confiere un valor específico como activo - subjetivo según cadacualo, pero valor como unidad proporcional de un supply y como producto creado - :

" "Por supuesto, también tenemos ciertas ventajas competitivas, especialmente en la llamada minería, *me refiero a un excedente de electricidad y personal bien capacitado disponible en el país*", dijo Putin en una reunión con el gobierno el miércoles. "

Las stable coins se "emiten" a voluntá, no necesitan "generarse" descentralizadamente con arreglo a su propio proceso y ecosistema . Son Tokens - representaciones - de un supply en la materia elegida, k es lo k varía basicamente el supply de material de respaldo , con lo k las stable coins no respaldadas en fiat sino en otro activo - k sería el modo de follarse al dólar - , serían sólo un reflejo automático de ese supply y valor MATERIAL - con lo k no precisan de una prueba de trabajo ni un megagasto energético - . La prueba de trabajo varía el supply de BTC, es decir, del propio Activo sólo respaldado por sí mismo - más o menos cuestionado, k ahí, ayákadakualo...pero *ACTIVO*, NO PASIVO/REPRESENTACIÓN/DEUDA...DE NA-DA , k es lo k sería un token respaldado en lo k karajo se elija, una deuda digital de Oro,Litio o Anís del mono -...pero lo k demuestra Putin , más allá del evidente animus trollandi , es k entiende perfectamente esa diferencia respecto a una base de datos centralizada , k por muy transparente k sea no rekiere un tsunami energético para ser operada, aspecto crucial para un análisis korréto del tingláo.

De cualkier modo, y como topic k afectaría los MPs , en mi kuote sólo kería resaltar el recurso conflictivo k abraza Putin , sabedor de la influencia k tiene en el próximo diseño económico - no digo monetario, pues aún todo se está definiendo/desvelando y no hay roles cerrados - ...asínn k sólo dejaré un punto más de reflexión , realmente recurrente, curioso y de lo más gracioso en el mismo topic monetario - k habitualmente se usa por kienes se niegan a un análisis objetivo del valor de BTC para denostar su valor - : *CHINA* , y estaremos en k es otro actor de enjundia , más allá de favorecer la volatilidá de BTC con sus constantes trolleos de baneo/desbaneo - volatilidá k, en un proceso de MONETIZACIÓN sano y en tendencia alcista , favorece obviamente al poseedor/trader  - declaró hace alrededor de año y pico k prohibía definitivamente el minado de cryptos en su territorio,lo k provocó una estampida absoluta y una distribución tremenda del minado por todo el mundo...Todo OK y pintiparado al enésimo infiélno y funeral del chow Kastuzo de humo y espejos global ...pero un detallito importante k se obvia en ese punto : *Esa prohibición China se produjo con casi 19 minoyes de bitcoins creados en su inmensa mayoría en/por China de un supply máximo de 21 *( y asínnn ha faltáo tiempo para k ese minado se haya retomado y ESTÉ YA EN MÁXIMOS en otros territorios , favoreciendo además con ello, la distribución global de la red Bitcoin y su activo...y por supuestón, tras garantizarse el minado del 90% de activos anteriores a precios y costes energéticos de descojono. - por cierto, de k Alimaña tiene la mayor concentración de nodos del mundo tal como anda debidamente posteado por akí, o de regulaciones de estados USAnos concretos acerca de abrazar BTC en custodias, liberación de tasas, o permisividá , e incluso financiación , de su minería , mejor ni hablamos - )


En fin...afortunadamente para este hilo , imo, la Reserva de Valor de la próxima pantalla, será el Gold...está a wevo para k los CentralBanksters k llevan medio siglo mamando a precios de filfa continúen teniendo la sartén por el mango de fondo , OK - cuando menos, el botín de sus fechorías inalterablemente reswardado - . Pero de k BTC pueda ser posiblemente la masa de KAPITAL HIMBERSOR - podría leerse como "el fondo de himbersión" - más relevante del planeta cada vez hay menos dudas para kien kiera verlo - y tenga una percepción abierta y multipolar de los dineros del futuro Y SUS DISTINTOS ROLES k ahora mismo se están definiendo/desvelando entre ruidosos camuflajes de todo pelo y desvarío - .

Con tóas las paparruchas terrorixtax k pintan , a tóa massmedia, a BlackRock - k son los putos padres - como el puto Darth Vader llegáo de Raticulín con el pin 2030 en la solapa , exprimiór de la plebe mundial y beneficiario de la expoliaóra korruçao kastuza & politicucha global k , casualidá casualidosa, le pone duros a peseta a cada paso en forma de monopolios energéticos ATRACAÓRES donde el sicariato fiat se jubila a status de sultán, bancos malos DE ZULOS ROBADOS A LA GENTE y la puta k los parió ( ainsss...cuánta lana de "patrióticos" terruñitos & politicastros cañís, sudaneses , argentinos o búlgaros andará engordando y mamando de los balances BlackRockandRollerossss !!!...  ) ...te imaginas un BlackRock global al k pudiese subirse lo mismo un albañil de Parla k un gobernaór y su capacidá de redistribución de rikeza a nivel mundial y/o de coacción a k las puertas abiertas de par en par a los chanchullos Kastuzos de todo pelo - hoy día en petí comité ...y va a ser k sin previsión de nuevas altas de socio , usté medirá - fuesen menos evidentes/habituales ? Porke sería algo asínnn como un impuesto plebeyo a los malabares de una ingeniería koñómika-chanchullera global admitida resignadamente como ineludible dada la codicia y el talento humano eternamente en busca de rikeza , mirusté... ( k nahide obvie k BTC es un konzéto ESTRATÉGICO & FILOFÓXIKO , muchísimo más k la monedita chiripitifláutica & efectista de su red ).

Pues éso...& ayákadakualo, faltaría piú . 







** *Putin Says He Accepts Crypto’s Role in Making Payments









Putin reconoce el valor de bitcoin - Blockchain Economía


Putin reconoce el valor de bitcoin, y su utilización en la casación de operaciones financieras. Duda del $ como reserva de valor universal.




www.blockchaineconomia.es


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Ya lo creo k lo dice, y no es la primera vez - en Otoño reconoció *expresamente* el valor de Bitcoin ***, no de las cryptos - . En el propio link de TAAS k adjuntas , valora las ventajas específicas de su país gracias al excedente energético ...y éso, además de demostrar un conocimiento fundamental del asunto, compete a la Prueba de trabajo de Bitcoin , k es la diferencia ESENCIAL - wéno, una de las dos...la otra es el Canibalismo de Nakamoto k convierte a BTC en el patrón crypto de facto - respecto a casi la totalidá de cryptos y lo k le confiere un valor específico como activo - subjetivo según cadacualo, pero valor como unidad proporcional de un supply y como producto creado - :
> 
> " "Por supuesto, también tenemos ciertas ventajas competitivas, especialmente en la llamada minería, *me refiero a un excedente de electricidad y personal bien capacitado disponible en el país*", dijo Putin en una reunión con el gobierno el miércoles. "
> 
> ...



Lo que dice Putin es que respecto a las criptomedas es el banco central quien decide y que lo que se valora es el uso de la tecnología blockchain para uso estatal. Traducción de Google:
_
Putin señaló que está al tanto de las discusiones sobre el tema de la regulación de las criptomonedas en Rusia. "Estoy familiarizado con la discusión en curso a este respecto; el Banco de Rusia se ocupa de estos asuntos y los regula", dijo.

Llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que el regulador "no está tratando de bloquear el progreso técnico" y "toma las medidas necesarias para implementar las tecnologías de punta en esta área"._

El banco central es quien decide y lo que pone el artículo del post anterior, está estudiando son criptos respaldadas por oro para facilitar el comercio transparente con otros países.

Y que es lo que cree el banco central sobre las criptomonedas? Qué la mejor solución al respecto es prohibir el minado y su uso en la infraestructura del sistema financiero ruso ya que las criptos son la estrategia de inversión más peligrosa:









Russia has competitive advantages in cryptocurrency mining — Putin


Putin instructed the government and the Bank of Russia to come to a consensus on the regulation of cryptocurrencies and report on the results




tass.com




_
The regulator believes the prohibition on cryptocurrency mining in Russia would be the best solution.

In December 2021, Chairwoman of the Bank of Russia Elvira Nabiullina said that the Central Bank opposed the use of Russia’s financial infrastructure for cryptocurrency transactions. In June 2021, she named crypto assets as the most dangerous investment strategy

_


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2022)

@Spielzeug

Éso ya lo dejabas claro en el post anterior. Ni lo he negáo ni rebatido.

El k kiera, k lea todo y k decida. No es ninguna tontería...y jugarse todo a una carta, por fundamentos y por timings - el Oro puede amarrarse hasta k todo lo demás esté implementado , pues además de conseguirlo barato hasta el final, como SOV funcionará iwal , ekilibrando/asegurando el sistema proporcionalmente a la pasta existente , aunke la impresora hubiese proyectado exponencialmente todo- es una temeridá, imo.

Ojalá Putin o alguien a ese nivel pusiera sus monedas ánde pone su boca en tres telediarios...pero no es asínnn ni se sabe cuánto demorarán estrategias como las k destacas. Y la erosión del ahorro privado corre a favor de los mangantes. Todo diox no tendrá mil onzas pa´llegar triunfadóh al final del chow/principio del siguiente. Y las cryptos, aunke fuesen un bluff exclusivo al fiat system, durarán hasta k reviente , lo k puede suavizar la transición al próximo sin malgastar ahorro k, como mínimo realista, ya no estaría mal.

Lo dicho : Ayákakualo.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


por cierto...y akí edito integralmente, k no retoko o corrijo. Putin kiere optimizar excedente energético en regiones específicas. En el link se lee entero :

Putin Backs Crypto Mining Despite Bank of Russia’s Hard Line

*Putin respalda la criptominería a pesar de la línea dura del Banco de Rusia Evgenia Pismennaya *

7:03 IST, 27 de enero de 2022 19:20 IST, 27 de enero de 2022

(Bloomberg) El presidente Vladimir Putin respalda una propuesta del gobierno ruso para gravar y regular la minería de criptomonedas, rechazando la propuesta del banco central de prohibirla por completo...


----------



## antorob (27 Ene 2022)

Perdonar que me salga un poco del tema, pero creo que hemos llegado al final del camino.

Lo que venga a partir de ahora es una montaña rusa de medidas y contramedidas, para evitar la crisis o reducirla, cuando comience. Entre este año y el siguiente, seguramente no les será posible eludir la debacle.

Os dejo mi último post, para el que le interese.


*Hemos llegado al final del camino.*


enero 27, 2022
Tras un largo proceso que comenzó con el final de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, parece que el sistema fiduciario tiene los días contados, acompañando a un largo ciclo de crecimiento.
Después de la II Guerra Mundial, había que reconstruir el mundo y durante 50 años, el crecimiento occidental fue relativamente sano, en el sentido de que el crecimiento del PIB, se acompasaba con un crecimiento de la deuda aceptable, debido a incrementos en la productividad y una suerte de abundancia de recursos baratos. La inflación estaba controlada y los tipos de interés tuvieron un largo proceso de descenso desde 1980.
En el año 2000-2001, cambió todo. Si hasta entonces 1.000 millones de personas disfrutaban de los recursos baratos casi en propiedad, la llegada de China cambió radicalmente el panorama. Se produjo un movimiento en la deslocalización de la industria occidental, que se desvió hacia China, con su mano de obra abundante y barata, unido a fuentes de energía sucias como el carbón, pero lejos de Occidente.
China creció y creció, hasta que llegó un punto, donde los recursos empezaron a escasear y ya no eran tan baratos. Una primera crisis en 2008, dejó claro que el sistema de referencia había cambiado y las economías occidentales ya no eran independientes, sino que necesitaban imperiosamente dinero gratis procedente de la impresora y tipos cero, para no ahogar con el pago de intereses, las cuentas públicas y privadas.
De repente, las deudas estatales empezaron a crecer para tapar todos los agujeros producidos por la crisis. Una crisis, oculta por otro lado, tras las caídas de 2008, por la intervención de los BC, que dieron un periodo de gracia de 13 años, donde la supresión de los tipos de interés y la abundancia de dinero gratis, hizo recuperar las economías occidentales, como si la crisis hubiera sido superada. Era un periodo vital, que funcionaría mientras la inflación no hiciera acto de presencia, pues con los precios al alza, los BC se siente indefensos.



El único intento serio de subir tipos (en USA) fue cancelado con un fracaso en 2019, tras la crisis de los repos. La escasez de petróleo, empezó a medrar en los precios y los inventarios a principios de 2020, estaban muy deprimidos. 
La pandemia dio un respiro al consumo de petróleo, pero obligó a los gobiernos y los BC a proveer ingentes cantidades de deuda y dinero, para salvar los muebles. Tras los cierres y masivas restricciones, siguió una reapertura que constató la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro, muestra de la primera grieta en el edificio del complejo sistema "just in time".
Un rápido avance a nuestros días, nos muestra la irrupción salvaje de la inflación que ha maniatado a los BC. Los recursos ya son muy escasos, la transición renovable no ha funcionado hasta el momento, los inventarios de gas y petróleo están muy bajos y las presiones alcistas sobre los precios de las materias primas, junto con los problemas de las cadenas de suministro, han disparado la inflación.


En USA, la inflación está rompiendo niveles no vistos desde hace 40 años, con los tipos en el cero %.
¿Cómo se puede tener semejante inflación y los tipos seguir tan ridículamente bajos?. Por supuesto, con una economía artificial. 


*En esta tesitura, los BC están en esa famosa encrucijada. Si suben tipos en medio de una contracción del consumo, la economía se hunde y si para evitar el hundimiento, siguen con los estímulos, la escasez de recursos provocará una inflación demasiado elevada.*
Aparentemente no existe solución y hemos llegado al final. Los recursos seguirán escaseando y los precios seguirán subiendo o tendremos una crisis bestial. Por ello, es habitual hablar del "Gran Reset", como un movimiento dirigido desde el FMI, para controlar de nuevo el sistema, sin perder el control, aunque genere la gran crisis.
De momento, los precios de las materias primas, están batiendo récords históricos.




Y los precios de los alimentos en una subida histórica, que afecta a todas las familias.

Global Food Prices Rise Again, Hitting New Decade High | ZeroHedge 




Puede que USA y Europa, al tener monedas fuertes estén resistiendo las subidas de tipos, pero los mercados emergentes también sufren la inflación y no les queda más remedio que subir tipos, como por ejemplo, hoy mismo Chile, que ha subido nada menos que 1,5 puntos de golpe.

El Banco Central chileno sube tasa referencial del 4 % al 5,5 % por la inflación 

Los grandes gestores, que mueven patrimonios enormes, empiezan a ser conscientes de este problema y es cuestión de poco tiempo, que tomen medidas. Vean esta declaración de Jeremy Grantham, donde pone los puntos sobre las íes, hablando de la carestía y escasez de recursos.

Jeremy Grantham Has an Even Scarier Prediction Than His Crash Call 

(Bloomberg) -- Jeremy Grantham llamó la atención del mercado con su llamada de "súper burbuja" sobre las acciones estadounidenses. Ahora quiere transmitir un mensaje aún más alarmante y urgente, uno que a sus críticos les resulte más difícil de aceptar.
El período de "Ricitos de oro" de los últimos 25 años está terminando, y el mundo necesita prepararse para un futuro de inflación, crecimiento más lento y escasez de mano de obra, dijo el renombrado inversor de valor en una entrevista de Bloomberg "Front Row".
“Solo hay una cierta cantidad de petróleo barato, níquel barato, cobre barato, y estamos empezando a alcanzar algunos de esos límites”, dijo Grantham, cofundador de la administradora de activos de Boston GMO. “El cambio climático viene con fuertes inundaciones, graves sequías y temperaturas más altas, nada de esto facilita la agricultura. Entonces, vamos a vivir en un mundo de cuellos de botella, escasez y picos de precios en todas partes”.
Grantham, de 83 años, insiste en que todo eso es inevitable porque, junto con la escasez de materias primas, los baby boomers se están jubilando, las tasas de natalidad están disminuyendo, los mercados emergentes están madurando y las tensiones geopolíticas están aumentando, todas tendencias que se están gestando desde hace décadas y son casi imparables.
La semana pasada, Grantham describió lo que considera solo la cuarta súper burbuja en la historia de EE. UU., reiteró que un colapso es inminente y aconsejó abandonar las acciones estadounidenses por completo. Predijo una caída de casi el 50% en el S&P 500 y dijo que ninguna cantidad de intervención de la Reserva Federal podría evitarlo.
Su predicción fue oportuna y precedió a unos días volátiles para los mercados.
Grantham sostiene que los excesos (y los costos) de la superburbuja son sintomáticos de la tendencia de la humanidad a vivir por encima de sus posibilidades: la demanda de dinero fácil que elevó los precios de los activos y, al hacerlo, exacerbó la desigualdad, ahora está cobrando su precio. en forma de tensiones económicas y fragmentación social.
De manera similar, el crecimiento del siglo pasado en busca de niveles de vida cada vez más altos dejó suelos empobrecidos, ecosistemas envenenados y un clima cambiante, dijo. Es por eso que la vida silvestre está desapareciendo, la biodiversidad está en peligro y la reproducción humana se está desacelerando.
“Simplemente hemos disparado mucho más allá de la capacidad a largo plazo del planeta para tratar con nosotros”, dijo Grantham, quien opera una fundación de $1.500 millones para proteger el medio ambiente. “La naturaleza está empezando a fallar. Y al final, si no arreglamos eso, también comenzamos a fallar”.
Es probable que esos puntos de vista resuenen entre los compañeros conservacionistas de Grantham. Para sus escépticos, ya es demasiado Chicken Little.
Durante la mayor parte de la última década, Grantham se ha mostrado escéptico con respecto a las valoraciones de las acciones y ha despreciado el ferviente entusiasmo que acompañó al mercado alcista. Después de su última llamada de choque, una publicación en Twitter enumeró sus advertencias de que el cielo se está cayendo para sugerir que se equivoca con demasiada frecuencia como para que lo tomen en serio.
En GMO, que administra alrededor de $65 mil millones, el valor ha sido una estrategia costosa para los clientes. Solo uno de los nueve fondos de capital de la empresa con un historial de cinco años ha superado al MSCI World Index, según datos de Bloomberg.
Desde que predijo por primera vez un colapso de las acciones hace un año, Grantham se ha estado preparando para lo peor. En la Fundación Grantham, que tiene inversiones de capital de riesgo en todo, desde energía renovable hasta captura de carbono, puso en corto los índices Nasdaq Composite y Russell 2000 como cobertura.
Personalmente, invirtió en la llamada estrategia de dislocación de acciones de GMO, un vehículo que también usa posiciones cortas para beneficiarse de una brecha de valoración cada vez más estrecha entre acciones baratas y caras.
Las posiciones cortas no suelen formar parte del guión de Grantham. Dijo que se centró en el Russell 2000 porque tiene una "alta densidad de empresas inestables que no están ganando dinero" y en el Nasdaq porque también contiene muchos nombres no rentables.
No vender siempre es una opción, dijo Grantham. Pero, señaló, aquellos que aguantaron caídas pasadas soportaron una espera agonizante para recuperar sus pérdidas: 25 años en el caso del Promedio Industrial Dow Jones en 1929, casi 15 años para el Nasdaq Composite en 2000 y 5 1/2 años para el S&P 500 en 2007.

“Si cree que puede soportarlo durante 10 o 20 o incluso 30 años, sea mi invitado”, dijo Grantham. “Pero la historia dice que muchos de ustedes no lo soportarán”.

* * * *
Estos días estamos asistiendo a sesiones de bolsa muy volátiles, con caídas y recuperaciones en la misma sesión, hasta del 5%. En otros periodos de la historia, estos movimientos han sido predecesores de grandes descensos (los gestores venden masivamente, y luego recuperan las cotizaciones, para seguir vendiendo al día siguiente y así hasta que terminan de liquidar posiciones), y veremos si la historia se repite o los BC pueden seguir controlando el sistema.
Lo que no tiene solución es la escasez de recursos, para la demanda actual. Y por ello, las presiones en los precios que estamos viendo, puede que continúen, hasta que el sistema estalle. Oiremos excusas como la crisis de Ucrania-Rusia, China o la pandemia, pero no hay que engañarse, hemos llegado al final del camino, como explicaba en el post anterior.

Entendiendo el cenit de la civilización.

Y por si alguien piensa que podemos alargar el sistema, reduciendo un poco el nivel de consumo occidental, recordar que quedan 5.000 millones de personas en la pobreza. Un gran paso hacia atrás en Occidente, solo significaría un pequeñísimo paso adelante en el Tercer Mundo. Y los recursos seguirían escaseando...
El consumo hace tiempo que es mayoritario en Asia, mientras en Europa, sin casi ningún recurso, seguimos creyéndonos el ombligo del mundo.


Saludos.

PD. Las últimas previsiones del FMI para el crecimiento mundial son maravillosas.
Si se cumplen, podemos imaginar la demanda para las materias primas. Observar que el crecimiento en la India es un 9% para 2021, 9% para 2022 y 7,1% para 2023. El Tercer Mundo al ataque.


----------



## FranMen (27 Ene 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Perdonar que me salga un poco del tema, pero creo que hemos llegado al final del camino.
> 
> Lo que venga a partir de ahora es una montaña rusa de medidas y contramedidas, para evitar la crisis o reducirla, cuando comience. Entre este año y el siguiente, seguramente no les será posible eludir la debacle.
> 
> ...



No dejo de pensar que quien concedió una prórroga a la crisis de 2009 no fueron los BC si no el fracking que los BC supieron aprovechar. Ahora no quedan conejos en la chistera y hay que parar el consumo sea como sea, confinamientos, pass COVID, huelgas, cierre de puertos, amenaza de guerra, inflación, ¿disminución de la población?…
Por otra parte un detalle ¿calentamiento?:








El temporal de nieve y frío dificulta el tráfico en Turquía







m.publico.es


----------



## juli (27 Ene 2022)

@antorob  

Respecto a tu post, un apunte :

Habla de holdear las acciones independientemente de su precio. ( se supone k éso te garantizaría un valor mínimo a la salida del esperpento bursátil, ok ). Pero es k esos mínimos son los k se han megaburbujeado por los propios propietarios trincando fiat al 0% con sus acciones como garantía...para pumpearlas aún más ! Con lo k la distorsión es sencillamente incalculable.

Esos pumpeos basados en el simple Abuso de Capital - mientras el fiat sea considerado como tal - son el modelo del Canibalismo de Nakamoto k ejerce Bitcoin en crypto.

Ahora, y para más inri...k el personal se haga cargo de k TODO , como ocurrió con la digitalización al borde del 2000 para subirse a la incipiente Internet desde el Banco de Hezpaña hasta la última churrigestoría o tienducha de barrio, va a ser tokenizado. Pues una vez ahí, en su cryptoterreno , ...BTC JROÑA K JROÑA; ÑAM ÑAM...o chámalo ekis. Canibalismo de Nakamoto al canto y todo a la butxaka. ( sólo un FreeGold - el Oro FÍSICO es IMPUMPEABLE , INMULTIPICABLE - sería su antídoto...pero insisto : Ese escenario lo pueden parar hasta el minuto antes de la próxima pantalla ...es decir, mientras cualkier valor se ancle a fiat, Bitcoin se lo zampará - y el dólar seguirá saliendo A CATARATAS , presumiblemente, hasta enjugar la deuda yankee- . Todo el chanchullo está diseñado exproceso para ello ).

------------------------------------------------------------

y ahora, otro, genérico , a tí k sigues a Alasdair Macleod* :

En la crisis de repos de set 2019 k menciona tu artículo y k fue indiscutiblemente el Rubicón de la impresora y k ésta se volviese indisfrazable desde Lehman - :

Alasdair decía en twiter el otro día k en set 2019 en el mercado de repos Usano se negó a la banca Uropeda sistémica algo así como estimar sus garantías aportadas en Euros . Creo k su argumento fue : Base en dólares y préstamo DIARIO en dólares ( y a tomar por culo lo del EURODOLAR, o prebendas puntuales de ese sistema ). Y no acabé de pillar el konzéto...pero k ello suspuso el desencaje k se vió en las repos, era claro.

Resaltar k la banca sistémica USANA está varias magnitudes de riesgo por debajo de la Uropeda, pues su regulación la lleva apretando en ese sentido desde Lehman...mientras el sistema bancario target2 uropedo es una casaputax mega kebrada respaldada en créditos morosos de los bancos centrales locales de la UE...k el BCE acepta consciente del chanchullo.

Tal vez es el momento de soltar amarras y k el dominó caiga desde las moneduchas sicarias , preservando, sikiera temporalmente , al dólar ? Tienes alguna opinión formada sobre ésto ?


*Disculpa, había asignado el post a Kovaliov, k creo k es el forero k posteaba en su blog material de Alasdair macleod...pero wé, extensible la consulta sobre las repos de todos modos.


----------



## antorob (27 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> @antorob
> 
> Respecto a tu post, un apunte :
> 
> ...



Entre el dólar y el euro hay muchas diferencias.

El euro tiene poco vuelo todavía y eso se aprecia en el corrimiento hacia el dólar de los emergentes en caso de crisis. Pero hay otra diferencia fundamental que se verá en los próximos años. EE.UU todavía es un país inmensamente rico en recursos vitales, mientras en Europa no tenemos prácticamente nada.

China y Europa son los dos grandes imperios que van a luchar por los recursos que no tienen. Planteé esto en el siguiente artículo.

El dilema de la energía (o el cambio del sistema).

Si todo evoluciona de la forma esperada, el dólar se seguirá fortaleciendo, por lo que describo en el artículo anterior, siendo su único enemigo el oro. La misión de la FED y sus "ayudantes" es mantener la cotización del oro (y la plata) bajo control, mientras se procede a apretar el botón nuclear, cuando sea evidente la escasez de materias primas.

La inflación supone que se ve el final del camino, y no es posible alargar indefinidamente el espectáculo. Ahora les queda elegir el mejor momento para el "Gran Reset". Aunque veamos movimientos tipo montaña rusa, seguro que ya tienen planificado el final.

Rusia y China son la otra potencia hegemónica. Es gracioso ver estos días amenazar a Rusia con eliminarla del sistema SWIFT, cuando saben de sobre que eso sería pegarse un tiro en la sien de la Unión Europea.

Ahora mismo hay una lucha soterrada por atraer Arabia Saudí y su entorno a la órbita china. Si lo consiguen, Europa está muerta y seremos la caza mayor de las grandes potencias supervivientes.

El gráfico que va a marcar los próximos 20 años es este. Nos moveremos en función de la velocidad de caída. Tenemos margen hasta 2025 y menos hasta 2030. Luego es directamente el fin del mundo.






Lo de las renovables, como sustituto energético de los fósiles, es una broma (y una distracción) como acabamos de ver este invierno en Europa. 

Saludos.


----------



## IvanRios (27 Ene 2022)

antorob dijo:


> [URL='https://
> El gráfico que va a marcar los próximos 20 años es este. Nos moveremos en función de la velocidad de caída. Tenemos margen hasta 2025 y menos hasta 2030. Luego es directamente el fin del mundo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 921937
> ...



Una broma y de muy mal gusto, ya que no tenemos nada más que eso, unas futuras renovables para las que se necesitarán ingentes cantidades de materiales (si es que hay suficiente cantidad de los mismos, que está en bastante cuestión), además de un enorme consumo de diésel en el proceso de extracción.

Y si finalmente no hay más que esto, sí o sí, tendrá que realizarse un ajuste poblacional (reducción de población) ya que sin petróleo será imposible mantener a la población mundial en general (cuyo crecimiento exponencial se debió en buena medida al petróleo) y al sistema de vida occidental en particular. ¿Y cuánta población será capaz de mantener las renovables? ¿1.500 millones? ¿2.000?... Parece probable pues que el nuevo y distópico mundo no será para todos...


----------



## mike69 (27 Ene 2022)

Vaya ostión que le están dando al oro y la plata.

Inflación por las nubes y amenaza de guerra. Esto no tiene mucho sentido. 

Y ya si hablamos de la bolsa no digamos. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## frankie83 (27 Ene 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> El oro se venga del Bitcoin y vuelve a ser el refugio predilecto del inversor
> 
> 
> Durante el año pasado, los analistas hablaron mucho sobre un aparente proceso de sustitución del oro por el bitcoin como inversión preferida para compensar el riesgo de inflación y
> ...



Gold-man por otra parte..


----------



## Sistémico (28 Ene 2022)

Sigo leyendo vuestras valiosas aportaciones. Así como entiendo que las criptos son un modo de desviar masa monetaria de la economía real, contener el precio de los mps y, por tanto, evitar erosionar la confianza en las monedas FIAT como reserva de valor monetario, pàra evitar procesos inflacionarios incontrolables. Qué piensan ustedes de los llamados NFT?SEgún la wiki:


*Token no fungible*_ (en inglés, non-fungible token; pronunciado /ˈnɑːn ˈfʌndʒəbəl ˈtoʊkən/), *NFT* por sus siglas en inglés 1 es un tipo especial de token criptográfico que representa algo único. Los tókenes no fungibles no son, por tanto, mutuamente intercambiables.23 Esto contrasta con las criptomonedas como el bitcoin, y muchos tókenes de red o de utilidad que son fungibles por naturaleza.4 Las cuatro principales características de los NFT es que son únicos, indivisibles, transferibles y con la capacidad de demostrar su escasez.5

Los NFT también han sido objeto de críticas, principalmente respecto a su alto coste energético y la huella de carbono asociada a la validación de transacciones en la cadena de bloques, así como por su frecuente uso en estafas virtuales.67 Otras críticas son referidas a la verdadera utilidad de establecer un comprobante de propiedad en un, a veces extralegal, mercado no regulado._


Enlazo éste nuevo token con la idea de metaverso que nos están imponiendo(cada vez más) a través de los medios de comunicación. Un caso claro es el mundo de los videojuegos y sus entornos virtuales. Sector que no para de crecer en dimensiones y facturación.

*Juegos*
_Las NFT se pueden usar para representar activos en el juego, como parcelas digitales de tierra, que son controladas por el usuario en lugar del desarrollador del juego.24 Las NFT permiten que los activos se negocien en mercados de terceros sin el permiso del desarrollador del juego.25

En octubre de 2021, el desarrollador Valve prohibió las aplicaciones que utilizan la tecnología blockchain o NFTs para intercambiar valor o artefactos de juego desde su plataforma Steam.

*Mundos virtuales*
Algunas comunidades privadas en línea se han formado en torno a la propiedad confirmada de ciertas versiones de NFT.26

Los mundos virtuales como Decentraland, Sandbox y Somnium Space permiten a los usuarios crear galerías para mostrar arte NFT y elementos del juego NFT. Los NFT se han utilizado para subastar terrenos virtuales dentro de los juegos. En junio de 2021, una parcela de tierra virtual tamaño 16 acres en Descentral se vendió por $913,228.20.27

Con el auge de los mundos virtuales y los NFTs, han nacido empresas que se dedican a construir edificaciones en ellos, como la española Polygonal Mind._


Es otro modo de destruir exceso de masa monetaria? Reducir el consumo de activos físicos y, por tanto, menor consumo energético?Un compendio de ambas u otros factores(control social por mayor aislamiento entre individuos)?

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Éso ya lo dejabas claro en el post anterior. Ni lo he negáo ni rebatido.
> 
> El k kiera, k lea todo y k decida. No es ninguna tontería...y jugarse todo a una carta, por timings - el Oro puede amarrarse hasta k todo lo demás esté implementado - y por fundamentos, una temeridá, imo.
> 
> Lo dicho : Ayákakualo.



Lo que dice es que para acabar con las criptos (por los riesgos que suponen para el sistema financiero ruso) es prohibir el minado. Es lo mismo que ha hecho China e Irán y los países de la ruta de la seda en general.

Qué significa parar la "minería" de BTC y otra criptos? A nivel de oferta nada, la cantidad de Bitcoin a "extraídos" no depende de la cantidad de "minas" que haya al ser una cantidad fijada en el protocolo. Las "minas" restantes son más rentables (la dificultad baja pero la cantidad de recompensas sigue igual)

De que depende de que haya más o menos "criptomineros"? De la recompensa (fundamentalmente el precio del BTC) y la dificultad. Si el precio es alto y la dificultad baja resulta muy rentable gastar energía e invertir en equipos para minar pero eso sólo va ser posible en occidente si los principales países asiáticos lo prohíben.

Qué significa esto? Que la "minería" se trasladara a occidente que es quién tendría que soportar en exclusiva el alto costo energético de validar criptos y gastar recursos escasos en equipos informáticos.

Esto, en un contexto de escasez energética y de chips, va suponer un despilfarro que no se van a poder permitir occidente. Otra opción, ya que la recompensa no cambia por el hecho de que haya más o menos "mineros", es que baje mucho el precio de la criptos para que no sea tan rentable y por tanto no se gasten tantos recursos en el "oro 2.0". 

Veremos qué pasa, pero el tema de la "minería" debería dejar claro que las criptos no tienen absolutamente nada que ver con el oro, ni en su funcionamiento ni en nada.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ene 2022)

__





Schweiz: Außenhandel mit Gold und Silber im Dezember 2021


Die Eidgenössische Zollverwaltung der Schweiz (EZV) gab gestern die aktuellen Angaben zum Außenhandel mit Gold, Silber und Münzen per Ende Dezember 2021 bekannt. Demnach beliefen sich der EZV zufolge die Importe der Schweiz im letzten Monat des... - Veroeffentlicht am 28.01.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Importaciones y exportaciones de oro de las refinerías suizas:

-Sale oro de Londres en grandes cantidades, cerca de 90 toneladas importó Suiza desde UK

-Exportaron oro refinado a India y China (compradores habituales) y más de diez toneladas a Francia lo cual si que es novedoso.

Recordemos que en Suiza se da forma monetaria al oro, Francia parece que está cambiando de formato monetario parte de sus reservas por lo que sugiere el hecho de que importe oro de las refinerías suizas. Las "good delivery Bars" que guardan los bancos centrales, monetariamente son una chapuza ya que son aceptados como válidos lingotes de diferente peso y pureza.

Supongo que Francia está actualizando sus reservas a un nuevo formato que permita una mejor contabilidad estandarizando los lingotes que posee. En Francia supongo que hay refinerías para ello, el hecho de que tengan que hacerlo también en Suiza indica que hay prisa por hacerlo y que las refinerías nacionales no dan a basto en la actualización de los lingotes.

En cualquier caso, es un movimiento extraño, creo que es la primera vez que veo a Francia importar oro desde Suiza.


----------



## FranMen (28 Ene 2022)

Sistémico dijo:


> Sigo leyendo vuestras valiosas aportaciones. Así como entiendo que las criptos son un modo de desviar masa monetaria de la economía real, contener el precio de los mps y, por tanto, evitar erosionar la confianza en las monedas FIAT como reserva de valor monetario, pàra evitar procesos inflacionarios incontrolables. Qué piensan ustedes de los llamados NFT?SEgún la wiki:
> 
> 
> *Token no fungible*_ (en inglés, non-fungible token; pronunciado /ˈnɑːn ˈfʌndʒəbəl ˈtoʊkən/), *NFT* por sus siglas en inglés 1 es un tipo especial de token criptográfico que representa algo único. Los tókenes no fungibles no son, por tanto, mutuamente intercambiables.23 Esto contrasta con las criptomonedas como el bitcoin, y muchos tókenes de red o de utilidad que son fungibles por naturaleza.4 Las cuatro principales características de los NFT es que son únicos, indivisibles, transferibles y con la capacidad de demostrar su escasez.5
> ...



A los ricos les sobra el dinero, es una buena forma para que lo gasten y se entretengan, para ellos los nft y que nos dejen a los pobres lo contante y sonante


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que dice es que para acabar con las criptos (por los riesgos que suponen para el sistema financiero ruso) es prohibir el minado. Es lo mismo que ha hecho China e Irán y los países de la ruta de la seda en general.
> 
> Qué significa parar la "minería" de BTC y otra criptos? A nivel de oferta nada, la cantidad de Bitcoin a "extraídos" no depende de la cantidad de "minas" que haya al ser una cantidad fijada en el protocolo. Las "minas" restantes son más rentables (la dificultad baja pero la cantidad de recompensas sigue igual)
> 
> ...



No entiendo mucho este post...pero wé, creo k los argumentos k podrían interesar sobre el asunto están claros en el intercambio anterior.

Un saludo.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> No entiendo mucho este post...pero wé, creo k los argumentos k podrían interesar sobre el asunto están claros en el intercambio anterior.
> 
> Un saludo.



Me voy a explicar mejor con un ejemplo:

Si prohibieran el minado en todo el mundo menos en el salvador, los criptomineros ubicados allí, se forrarían (a precios actuales) ya que se sigue minando la misma cantidad de BTCs con una dificultad menor.

Si ocurriera algo similar con el oro y se prohibiera el minado de oro en todo el mundo menos en el salvador, las "minas" de el Salvador seguirían produciendo toda la producción mundial. La "dificultad" se ajustaría en el Salvador y sus mineros se harían ricos (cada mina de esa zona produciria más oro con la misma cantidad de energía).

Pero esta rentabilidad atraería a más y más "mineros" al salvador y la dificultad en aumento que requiere más energía. El precio de la energía subiría y todos los chips que llegasen al salvador se dedicarían a fabricar maquinaria para extraer "oro" y otras empresas que los necesitasen para otras actividades económicas no tendrían acceso a ellos. Esa subida de la energía y falta de chips en la industria la pagarían los ciudadanos del Salvador, los del resto del mundo donde se ha prohibido la minería del "oro" no se verían afectados por ello.

Hasta ahora, el coste energético de validar transacciones de "oro 2.0" la han soportado Rusia, China, Irán, Kazajistán... qué son precisamente los países que están prohibiendo el minado. La factura energética del "oro digital" que hace que la reliquia bárbara sea despreciada por la mayoría de la población occidental, va a ser pagado por sus ciudadanos convencidos de que se ha "descubierto oro que se mina de bloques de datos".

En el contexto actual, la prohibición del minado en esos países, va a suponer más inflación y escasez en aquellos que no lo hagan (mayor precio de la energía para mantener el criptochiringuito "dorado" y escasez de chips para el resto de industrias productivas). 

O hacen lo mismo en occidente, o va a ser un problema más a añadir a los ya existentes. O lo prohíben o el Sr Satoshi tira su precio para que no sea tan rentable el minado y no se desperdicien recursos necesarios en otros sectores.

Las criptos son un frente más en la guerra híbrida en la que estamos...

Un saludo!


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Ene 2022)

Sistémico dijo:


> Sigo leyendo vuestras valiosas aportaciones. Así como entiendo que las criptos son un modo de desviar masa monetaria de la economía real, contener el precio de los mps y, por tanto, evitar erosionar la confianza en las monedas FIAT como reserva de valor monetario, pàra evitar procesos inflacionarios incontrolables. Qué piensan ustedes de los llamados NFT?SEgún la wiki:
> 
> 
> *Token no fungible*_ (en inglés, non-fungible token; pronunciado /ˈnɑːn ˈfʌndʒəbəl ˈtoʊkən/), *NFT* por sus siglas en inglés 1 es un tipo especial de token criptográfico que representa algo único. Los tókenes no fungibles no son, por tanto, mutuamente intercambiables.23 Esto contrasta con las criptomonedas como el bitcoin, y muchos tókenes de red o de utilidad que son fungibles por naturaleza.4 Las cuatro principales características de los NFT es que son únicos, indivisibles, transferibles y con la capacidad de demostrar su escasez.5
> ...



¿Donde se destruye ahí masa monetaria? Simplemente, el dinero va cambiando de manos, comprando y vendiendo ceros y unos. Unos se hacen ricos a costa del dinero que meten otros. Hasta ahora, el uso de las criptomonedas para algo más que especular es anecdótico, después de trece años. Y no parece que estén preparadas para un uso masivo sustitutivo de la moneda fiat.

No podemos huir del mundo real. Si en este se agrandan los problemas de carestía y falta de suministro de energía que inauguramos este año, las criptos se irán por el desagüe. Si necesitas comprar el pan y se va la luz una semana, esa semana no comes pan. Si todo son criptos y estalla la guerra de Bosnia, a ver donde encuentras un ordenador o un móvil a pedales.


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me voy a explicar mejor con un ejemplo:
> 
> Si prohibieran el minado en todo el mundo menos en el salvador, los criptomineros ubicados allí, se forrarían (a precios actuales) ya que se sigue minando la misma cantidad de BTCs con una dificultad menor.
> 
> ...



Pero es k , y de ahí mi primer kuote, Rusia no ha prohibido la minería , no sé a ké viene todo lo demás. Por mí, la conversa es suficiente para lo k pudiera interesar ...y a otra cosa.

Si Putin o China prefieren la cháchara , la ambiwedá o las contradicciones...cosa suya. Lo lógico es k defendiesen sus argumentos de una puta vez e implementasen soluciones a nivel monetario, como sí k hace - mal k bien, pero obviamente - un sector crypto pujante respecto a un dinero papel k no cumple su cometido.

Un saludo.


----------



## CacaodeCaracas (28 Ene 2022)

*El tesoro del contrabandista?*




Al hilo del vídeo de numismática, hace unos días salió en la prensa que, a raíz de una excavación arqueológica en cuevas de los acantilados de El Poble Nou de Benitatxell, habían encontrado más de medio centenar de monedas de entre 1869 y 1879, aunque ninguna de oro o plata. El hallazgo lo realizó con detector de metales Virgilio Garcia, del canal de youtube Detección metálica: os dejo los enlaces de los vídeos de su canal 321 y 322). Y del canal de los arqueólogos, copio el enlace del vídeo en que explican la importancia arqueológica de las monedas y los otros restos encontrados.

En entre otras cosas, me ha parecido interesante lo que explica el arqueólogo del efecto pila, por el cal sólo se desgastan, si las monedas estan apiladas, la de arriba y la de abajo.

Los enlaces de prensa:








Un tesoro de monedas de entre 1869 y 1879, hallado con detector de metales en Benitatxell


El hallazgo se ha realizado durante una intervención arqueológica en la Cova de les Morretes, que está en los acantilados




www.levante-emv.com












Los vídeos del tesoro con monedas del siglo XIX aparecido en la cueva del contrabando de Benitatxell


Las cuevas de la Ruta dels Penya-segats sirvieron como refugio para personas de condición humilde que se dedicaban a la pesca, a la explotación de los bancales aledaños... y al contrabando.




lamarinaplaza.com


----------



## jkaza (28 Ene 2022)

Los metales siguen cayendo en el spot, pero el premium sigue subiendo... o es una percepción solo mia?


----------



## juli (28 Ene 2022)

Sin duda, kerían subir tipos , claro como el awa :

No es un aplazamiento en las subidas anunciadas, ni un descarte o un escenario imposible de abordar...*es "una pausa" DE ALGO K NO HA EMPEZADO*. Kojonudo, Borjamari. Ya las paridas de la narrativa oficial son hechos consumados- y vale para todo el constructo -, tu bida, téte , no es lo k enfrentas cotidianamente a un palmo de tus morros : es lo k decimos en la tele y el internék.

KASHKARI DE LA FED:
"UNA PAUSA EN LAS ALZAS DE TIPOS EN LA PRIMAVERA ES POSIBLE."




No es k no vayan a soltar el dedo del botón de la impresora....es k han dejáo un pisapapeles encima desde inicio del kobichow - a nivel "popular" ...de facto, el despendole se liberó con las famosas repos set 2019-.

Y es absolutamente global : Hoy el Urkullu diciendo k han sido "generosos" con los profesionales sanitarios, las ponzoñas y todo tipo de recursos.


----------



## Jotac (28 Ene 2022)

Esto es, no ya ver una explosión o colapso a cámara superlenta, es el día de la marmota. A hacer vida normal señores, disfrutar lo que se pueda y cuando reviente por supuesto que no lo veremos venir, y los deberes habrá que tenerlos hechos...cocidito a fuego lento...


----------



## Jotac (28 Ene 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Los metales siguen cayendo en el spot, pero el premium sigue subiendo... o es una percepción solo mia?



precisamente hace cosa de un mes recuerdo que la cotización estaba más alta y en la veta de oro los precios más bajos, es decir, hoy la cotización está más baja y aun así precios mayores...claro indicador de que esto se bifurca...


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Ene 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> precisamente hace cosa de un mes recuerdo que la cotización estaba más alta y en la veta de oro los precios más bajos, es decir, hoy la cotización está más baja y aun así precios mayores...claro indicador de que esto se bifurca...



Pues hace tiempo que no miraba, pero sí que esta carillo en el Andorrano o en Coininvest la onza de plata pero no baja de 25 leuros... En los letones de europeanmint algo mas barato

Y en cuanto sales de las onzas basicas el premium se dispara

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sdPrincBurb (29 Ene 2022)

Let’s go Brandon!


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (30 Ene 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Let’s go Brandon!



 No puede ser real…tiene que ser un montaje.


----------



## IvanRios (30 Ene 2022)

Sobre el tema de la subida de los premiums:


----------



## FranMen (30 Ene 2022)

Una cosa con respecto a la actitud de Llinares, cuando compras y vendes ETF para después comprar metal hay que restar el pico que se lleva hacienda, no se si compensa


----------



## qbit (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



El gráfico ese de los bancos de lingotes que ha puesto es acojonante. 

Ahí esta la explicacion de porqué el oro no sube, los bancos del lingote haciendo records de posiciones cortas. Y lo cierto es que no sube...pero no baja. Cuando cancelen tanto corto se va a desmadrar.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (30 Ene 2022)

Con nuestro amigo CRACK @fff 
Exhibición y masterclass en gradación de monedas 
Indispensable para aprender a gradar monedas, en que fijarnos, defectos y todo con ejemplos 
8 escudos.
IMPRESCINDIBLE


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2022)

Spoiler: Tipos UP



Pasará ?...

Sólo SI y cuando toke deskojonarlo tó .


----------



## IvanRios (1 Feb 2022)

En realidad no hacia falta descubrir ningún patrón para saber que desde el fin del patrón oro, un sistema que ha recurrido de forma sistemática a la deuda generando por tanto un pseudo crecimiento es totalmente inviable y está condenado necesariamente al colapso, colapso del sistema que cada vez está más cerca y que nos devolverá a la cruda realidad, aquella que nos dice -aquella nos dirá- que la prosperidad emanada del 'dinero creado de la nada' era una pura ficción y que toca necesariamente volver a situarse en el mundo real. Y despertar al mundo real, en efecto, va a ser muy doloroso.



27 enero 2022
Guillermo Fárber
Columnas


*EL COLAPSO FINANCIERO ESTÁ CERCA*

“Las tasas de interés bajas son destructivas, especialmente cuando se miman y se promueven”.

“*Vamos hacia un Armagedón económico que sacudirá al mundo hasta su meollo.* Un grupo de influyentes económicos descubrió lo que ellos llaman un ‘*patrón aterrador*’ que sostienen *será diferente a todo lo que se haya visto*. Presentaron sus hallazgos a la *ONU* y a una larga lista de gobiernos mundiales e indican que este colapso podría ocurrir antes de las elecciones de noviembre en Estados Unidos.

“Un miembro del equipo, Chris Martenson, declaró: ‘Encontramos un patrón idéntico en nuestra deuda, mercado crediticio total y oferta monetaria que garantiza que van a fallar. *Este patrón es casi el mismo que en cualquier esquema piramidal, uno que aumenta exponencialmente rápido antes de colapsar.* Los gobiernos de todo el mundo son los principales responsables. *Y lo realmente perturbador es que el patrón no se limita a nuestra economía. También encontramos el mismo patrón catastrófico en nuestros sistemas de energía, alimentos y agua.* Durante 30 años, desde la década de 1940 hasta la de 1970, nuestra deuda total del mercado crediticio fue moderada y completamente razonable. Pero luego, en siete años, de 1970 a 1977, rápidamente se duplicó. Y luego se duplicó nuevamente en siete años más. Luego cinco años para duplicar una tercera vez. Y luego se duplicó dos veces más después de eso. Estábamos sentados con una deuda total del mercado crediticio que era 158% mayor que nuestro *PIB* a principios de la década de 1940. Para 2011 esa cifra era de 357%. *Este mismo patrón sigue apareciendo en prácticamente todos los sistemas críticos para nuestra sociedad y forma de vida’.*

“Dice el Dr. Moors: ‘Es un patrón difícil de ver a menos que se comprenda la forma en que una catástrofe como esta se mueve. Al principio es casi imposible de percibir. *Todo se ve bien, como en todos los esquemas piramidales*. Sin embargo, el crecimiento insidioso del virus sigue duplicando su tamaño, una y otra vez, en periodos de tiempo cada vez más cortos, *hasta que alcanza niveles insostenibles*. Y entonces colapsa el sistema’”.

*Vientos en contra*
“Fitz-Gerald dice: ‘Los estadunidenses *tendremos que tomar algunas decisiones difíciles sobre cómo sobrevivir cuando las necesidades básicas se vuelvan casi inasequibles* y la economía se vuelva peligrosamente inestable.* La gente necesita comenzar a hacer preparativos con sus inversiones, ahorros para la jubilación y finanzas personales antes de que sea demasiado tarde’.*

“Las tasas de interés bajas son destructivas, especialmente cuando se miman y se promueven. Se reproducen por el apalancamiento y la mala asignación de recursos. Sin retorno justo de los ahorros y un mercado de valores siempre elevado que enfrenta vientos económicos en contra, *los* *banqueros centrales*, *habiéndose pintado a sí mismos y a nosotros en una esquina, ¿qué hacen? Piden más pintura. Seguir creando crédito (dinero fíat) de la nada, *y mantener las tasas de interés en cero, y pronto negativas, *tendrá consecuencias desastrosas’.*


----------



## L'omertá (1 Feb 2022)

Esos doctores son burbujos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Feb 2022)

Hablemos de Macrame, o de hacer paellas, fideuas o de como tener un cutis fino y suave...apasionante tambien es hablar de la cria y engorde de la nutria en el rio Orinoco..


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En realidad no hacia falta descubrir ningún patrón para saber que *desde el fin del patrón oro**, un sistema que ha recurrido de forma sistemática a la deuda generando por tanto un *pseudo crecimiento** *es totalmente inviable y está condenado necesariamente al colapso, colapso del sistema que cada vez está más cerca y que nos devolverá a la cruda realidad, aquella que nos dice -aquella nos dirá- que* la prosperidad emanada del 'dinero creado de la nada' era una pura ficción*** y que toca necesariamente volver a situarse en el mundo real. Y despertar al mundo real, en efecto, va a ser muy doloroso.



** *Circunstancial. Desde el fin DE UN PATRÓN DE AMARRE SÓLIDO. Pero el patrón Oro en un marco de libre mercáo favorece el mismo Canibalixmo de k Nakamoto ha dotáo al Bitcoin. ( de hecho, uno aún peor y más radical ).

*** *La prosperidá creada de ese modo no es pura ficción ni pseudo nada...es rikeza contante y sonante. K se lo pregunten a kien le comen el rabo a bordo de un yate gracias a ella. O , evitando estridencias, a kien hoy tarda un cuarto de hora de carro de Bilbao a Castro. O se pone de Madrí a Lisboa por cinco paketes de Chéster. Otra cosa es k ese sistema esté destinado al colapso, k lo está...pero es k el reloj suizo fiat es asínnn . Y no falla. Pero tanto particulares como la sociedá en general se benefician indiscutiblemente de él.


El patrón Oro con un valor monetario fijo es un cagarro pincháo en un palo k no sólo beatifica el Capital, sino k permite masacrar a las clases desfavorecidas por pura especulación, codicia o avaricia. Un sistema justo no puede estribar en dinero sacáo del chirri...pero tampoco en un monopolio tendente a concentrarse e inmovilizar un progreso social razonable. Ambos son planteamientos de zoketes.

Tiene k haber unos mínimos irrenunciables de supervivencia ( legítima y elemental ) y también acceso al capital inmovilizado ( pero por méritos propios, no por sakeos demagógicos ). Por éso la solución será híbrida y por éso las cryptos permiten ese acceso a reservas de valor de calidá.

CBDCs - garantía social irrenunciable.
Crypto - Catalizador
Oro - Reserva de valor.

...y "A jugaaarrr..." . Cada uno a lo k le salga del rabo y en las mejores condiciones. Ándestá´l problemo ?

Lo primero para optimizar un sistema monetario es hacerlo antes con el marco desnudo k lo albergue. ( Éste es mil veces más apestoso aún k su confeti monetario ).

Y éso, más allá del madmaxismo del artículo, es a lo k estamos asistiendo. Una evolución de la especie, no una involución a cuenta del Coco sanguinario llegando de Raticulín en 2030.


----------



## IvanRios (1 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> ** *Circunstancial. Desde el fin de un patrón de amarre sólido.
> 
> *** *La prosperidá creada de ese modo no es pura ficción ni pseudo nada...es rikeza contante y sonante. K se lo pregunten a kien le comen el rabo a bordo de un yate gracias a ella. O , kitando estridencias, a kien hoy tarda un cuarto de hora de carro de Bilbao a Castro. O se pone de Madrí a Lisboa por cinco paketes de Chéster. Otra cosa es k ese sistema esté destinado al colapso, k lo está...pero es k el reloj suizo fiat es asínnn . Y no falla. Pero tanto particulares como la sociedá en general se beneficia de él.
> 
> ...



Prosperidad ficticia ya que no se basa en crecimiento real (crecimiento productivo) sino en un crecimiento basado literalmente en deuda y más deuda, hasta que todo se va al colapso por insostenibilidad del sistema (pseudo crecimiento). Es, endeudarse para detraer así el crecimiento futuro, es decir, vivir en una falsa realidad y 'riqueza' ya que todo es producto de la deuda y del dinero creado de la nada, hasta que la realidad, más allá de la ficción que hemos vivido en las últimas décadas, te devolverá de cabeza al suelo.

P.d: cuesta leerte. Te he leído porque me has citado.


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Prosperidad ficticia ya que no se basa en crecimiento real (crecimiento productivo) sino en un crecimiento basado literalmente en deuda y más deuda, hasta que todo se va al colapso por insostenibilidad del sistema (pseudo crecimiento). Es, endeudarse para detraer así el crecimiento futuro, es decir, vivir en una falsa realidad y 'riqueza' ya que todo es producto de la deuda y del dinero creado de la nada, hasta que la realidad, más allá de la ficción que hemos vivido en las últimas décadas, te devolverá de cabeza al suelo.
> 
> P.d: cuesta leerte. Te he leído porque me has citado.



Para nada. El sistema fiat , en su desarrollo trilero básico , integra/monetiza vía deuda elementos económicos sin valor, k es distinto. Pero k ello no implica crecimiento real ( detesto el palabro, prefiero enrikecimiento ) es una tontá premium. Y ese crecimiento real favorece tanto a kienes saben pulsar los resortes de ese sistema estafaór como a kienes no - a los k habitualmente condena -.



P.d. He tenido 7 orgasmos leyéndote...y éso k lo he hecho por mi insomnio crónico.



P.d.2 : Acabo de llegar de la rúa , leo mi postdata de encima y aunke era puro humor chorra - seguramente pelín bizarro, as usual - tal vez haya podido parecerte algo gilipollas...y supongo k con razón para pensarlo. Si es así, aclarar k no era mi intención ofender y por supuestón,disculparme si éso te hubiese molestado. Haya sido asínnn o no, no son maneras de responder en este caso.


----------



## IvanRios (1 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Para nada. El sistema fiat , en su desarrollo trilero básico , integra/monetiza vía deuda elementos económicos sin valor, k es distinto. Pero k ello no implica crecimiento real ( detesto el palabro, prefiero enrikecimiento ) es una tontá premium. Y ese crecimiento real favorece tanto a kienes saben pulsar los resortes de ese sistema estafaór como a kienes no - a los k habitualmente condena -.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La deuda puede ser buena si está en unos márgenes viables para el sistema, o sea, si no se va de madre, y si es deuda productiva. Però resulta que hay una enorme cantidad de deuda improductiva, y además, la deuda está totalmente desbocada (de hecho toda nuestra deuda es comprada completamente por el BCE, y eso es porque sencillamente somos insolventes), es decir, una deuda mundial impagable que hará quebrar al sistema por insostenible. Y hacia la gran quiebra y el gran reset vamos.


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> La deuda puede ser buena si está en unos márgenes viables para el sistema, o sea, si no se va de madre, y si es deuda productiva. Però resulta que hay una enorme cantidad de deuda improductiva, y además, la deuda está totalmente desbocada (de hecho toda nuestra deuda es comprada completamente por el BCE, y eso es porque sencillamente somos insolventes), es decir, una deuda mundial impagable que hará quebrar al sistema por insostenible. Y hacia la gran quiebra y el gran reset vamos.



Un sistema monetario k persigue colocar deuda y pagarla a la vez no lleva a conflictos, es conflicto ...y un juego perpetuo del gato y el ratón, pero porke el fiat es una estafa y está diseñado asínnn, para robar.
La deuda es innecesaria, imo. Y en cualkier caso, debe reducirse a lo indispensable, sólo con éso ya la desarmas a ciertos niveles de riesgo inasumible. El impuesto de sociedades del 15% como mínimo global ya acordado en el G7 debería ser , si no suficiente - k tal vez- , un wen punto de partida para una supervivencia humana razonablemente digna. Para tó lo demás...selva comercial de libre competencia en beneficio de los consumidores y de kien por talento pete la banca...y a otra cosa & allá los Indiana Jones.

Separando las cualidades monetarias, separas jugadas k no tienen porké converger sobre la mesa...y no sólo desvirtúan las interpretaciones del dinero k hacen los diferentes usuarios para sus vidas, sino k favorecen el chanchullo y la desprotección. Separando esas cualidades , esas interpretaciones/usos pueden evolucionar al nivel k sus respectivos usuarios deseen sin colaterales indeseados/indeseables pa´terceros k han de compartir malabares y/o gorroneos por kojonex - k no es plan -.

Y tól mundo é weno y con kadakualo, a lo suyo.


----------



## FranMen (2 Feb 2022)

Cifras de impresión en la deuda








La deuda pública de EE.UU. marca un nuevo récord y supera los 30 billones de dólares


Las estadísticas se publican mientras se espera una subida de los tipos de interés por el banco central del país.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## cacho_perro (2 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En realidad no hacia falta descubrir ningún patrón para saber que desde el fin del patrón oro, un sistema que ha recurrido de forma sistemática a la deuda generando por tanto un pseudo crecimiento es totalmente inviable y está condenado necesariamente al colapso, colapso del sistema que cada vez está más cerca y que nos devolverá a la cruda realidad, aquella que nos dice -aquella nos dirá- que la prosperidad emanada del 'dinero creado de la nada' era una pura ficción y que toca necesariamente volver a situarse en el mundo real. Y despertar al mundo real, en efecto, va a ser muy doloroso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHORA SÍ QUE SÍ, SERÁ EN OCTUBRE (ANTES DE LAS ELECCIONES DE NOVIEMBRE...)


----------



## Muttley (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (2 Feb 2022)

La prensa China jugando con dobles significados antes de la presentacion oficial del yuan digital prevista para estos juegos olímpicos:



Winter Olympian - Chinadaily.com.cn


















Ambigrama - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Guerra psicológica contra el billete verde al que han declarado "tolerancia cero" en el país.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Feb 2022)

Tengo una duda existencial, queridos conforeros, como tantos burbujistas, lo más parecido a dos novia que tengo son dos putas encantadoras. Una de ellas acaba de llegar de Brasil de operarse, y si ya estaba buena, ahora ya te bajas del taxi expalmado sabiéndolo que te espera. Solo tengo oro para vender. La pregunta es, vendo un par de onzas o hago de monge medieval y me mato a pajas mientras con el látigo de siete cabezas castigo mis costillares?


----------



## juli (3 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Pero es k , y de ahí mi primer kuote, Rusia no ha prohibido la minería , no sé a ké viene todo lo demás. Por mí, la conversa es suficiente para lo k pudiera interesar ...y a otra cosa.
> 
> Si Putin o China prefieren la cháchara , la ambiwedá o las contradicciones...cosa suya. Lo lógico es k defendiesen sus argumentos de una puta vez e implementasen soluciones a nivel monetario, como sí k hace - mal k bien, pero obviamente - un sector crypto pujante respecto a un dinero papel k no cumple su cometido.
> 
> Un saludo.



Al hilo de la copla del otro día y el hamijo Putin matizando a su CentralBankster , k anda de "Sálvame" massmediático con el Viruelo a cuenta de Ukrania y la de diox...en fin...



Como no sea subir grados al paripé pa´la fiesta final, al loro con holdear Gold, porke lo pueden tirar al baúl del sótano...hasta el minuto antes del Reset. Y un ranking crypto global a toda vela es demanda de dólares a gogó...y a saber por cuánto tiempo.

Sólo repetir k todo diox no tiene medios para mantener su ahorro en Oro y menos en un contexto de inflación degradando poder adkisitivo de salarios, ahorro fiat y otras yerbas. No son sólo fundamentos...también el perfil de kadakualo. Siendo iwal de weno o malo k lo k se interprete genericamente, los MPs hay k filtrarlos en las necesidades/posibilidades personales. K tendrán final feliz parece bastante evidente...ahora, no todo diox está listo para llegar al final y menos cuando esa demora sin duda consensuada se da precisamente para arrasar con MPs a precios bajos.

La notoriedá global actual de los outsiders del Este entre guerritas y Juegos de Invierno puede ser una wena piedra de toke para ver si kieren aprovechar una ola así para menear sus intereses. Si pasan palabra, malo.

Palomitax...


----------



## FranMen (3 Feb 2022)

Si tienes esa duda es que eres tonto, además debes ser muy feo cuando tienes que vender tus onzas para que te hagan caso


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Feb 2022)

Soy feo y tonto, por eso pido consejo a los masters del universo de las pasarelas rojas para que me aconsejen


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Si tienes esa duda es que eres tonto, además debes ser muy feo cuando tienes que vender tus onzas para que te hagan caso



Además, mira pardillín, a lo mejor es que tú eres Bruce Willis en sus mejores tiempos,. No es mi caso, pero yo me follo habitualemnte a dos putas de lujo por precio standard, porque les caigo bien, les hago reir, salimos de copas, y a menudo ni me cobran. Aguanta tú a tu gibotuda y procura no ser tan necio de hacer juicios sobre gente que no conoces.


----------



## juli (3 Feb 2022)

Víspera de los Juegos...a ver si tal y pascual...

Ésto de Nornickel y su ojo puesto a la tokenización metalera fue posteado hace al menos 3 ó 4 años. Bien cacareado en akel momento desde el propio establishment rusky.

Pero wé...por fin una Reserva de Valor eficaz en pleno derrumbe fiat + explosión crypto global, con su volatilidá marca de la casa .

*








Bank of Russia Approves Atomyze as First Digital Asset Issuer


Atomyze, a tokenization startup by the mining and smelting giant Nornickel, has gotten the green light to issue tokens backed by metals in Russia.




www.coindesk.com




*





*El Banco de Rusia aprueba Atomyze como primer emisor de activos digitales*
*Atomyze, una startup de tokenización del gigante de la minería y la fundición Nornickel, obtuvo luz verde para emitir tokens respaldados por metales en Rusia.*
Por Anna Baydakova
3 de febrero de 2022 a las 2:19 pm
Actualizado el 3 de febrero de 2022 a las 4:49 p. m.






El Banco de Rusia (iStock/Getty Images Plus)
El Banco de Rusia anunció el jueves que Atomyze se ha convertido en la primera empresa del país en ser incluida en la lista del banco central de operadores de activos digitales aprobados.

Atomyze , una empresa que vende metal tokenizado del inventario del gigante ruso de minería y fundición Nornickel, podrá emitir legalmente tokens y proporcionar billeteras a los usuarios en Rusia. La empresa utiliza tecnología blockchain basada en Hyperledger Fabric.
Atomyze y Nornickel tienen un accionista común, Interros Group. Interros Group es propiedad de Vladimir Potanin, uno de los hombres más ricos de Rusia. Potanin es un gran defensor de los activos digitales, según una entrevista de CoinDesk en 2019.
En 2020, Rusia adoptó una ley que permite a las empresas con licencia emitir activos digitales. Las empresas deben estar registradas en el Banco de Rusia, cumplir con ciertos criterios e informar al regulador.
Atomyze solicitó la licencia en enero pasado, junto con un puñado de otras empresas, incluido el banco minorista más grande de Rusia, Sberbank, que planeaba emitir su propia moneda estable .
El regulador tardó un año en aprobar la solicitud, el jefe de economía digital e innovación de Interros Group, dijo a CoinDesk Denis Klimentov.
Atomyze es socio de Global Palladium Fund, una subsidiaria de Nornickel. Entidades similares, que trabajarán en mercados extranjeros, ahora están en proceso de obtener licencias en Suiza y EE . UU., dijo Klimentov.
En enero, el Banco de Rusia pidió la prohibición del comercio y la minería de criptomonedas. En un informe analítico, el regulador dijo que las ventajas de las criptomonedas se pueden replicar en un entorno regulado por su propia moneda digital futura del banco central (CBDC) y los activos digitales incluidos en la lista blanca bajo el control del Banco de Rusia.


----------



## olympus1 (3 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Mira, Bobo :
> 
> La libertá de leer o no lo k se le ponga en el nabo la tiene cualkiera , seguro k pa´tí es tóa una entelekia, pero dale una welta. Hasta trago con el perdidito de turno k no se cosca y pretende "revelarme" mis limitaciones comunicativas. Tras la oxtia de años, aburridísimo... pero OK. Ni por hacer ruido y enmierdar el resto de conversa al personal.
> 
> ...



Te entrenas?


----------



## juli (3 Feb 2022)

Más confluyendo a un cruce jugosón ???










Looks Like There’s a Whale Snapping Up Gold Bullion Below $1,800


Spot gold is again bobbing along near $1,800 an ounce, as it has been since mid-2020. The stickiness of that level, particularly as fundamentals turned more bearish, suggests there’s a big buyer somewhere in these waters.




www.bloomberg.com





*Parece que hay una ballena comprando lingotes de oro por debajo de $ 1,800*

El metal pasó de un descuento de $ 150 a una prima de $ 20 a los fundamentos
*La escala de compras apunta fuertemente hacia un comprador soberano*









Y arañazos de Choni recrudeciéndose ya...lagarto , lagarto... ( LBMA & Bloomberg...ora pro nobis...  )


*Dubái no puede quitarse la mancha del oro africano de contrabando*









Dubai Can’t Shake Off the Stain of Smuggled African Gold


The UAE rejects any involvement in illegal practices. African exporters say tons of their gold goes missing in Dubai every year.




www.bloomberg.com








*El artículo de Bloomberg sobre el oro de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos desencadena una fuerte respuesta de Bin Sulayem de DMCC*










Bloomberg hit piece on UAE gold triggers strong response from DMCC’s Bin Sulayem


Following a slanted and hypocritical Bloomberg article attacking the UAE and Dubai gold market, DMCC's Bin Sulayem issues a sharp rebuke.




www.bullionstar.com











*Controlando la narrativa*






*Ahmed bin Sulayem*
Director ejecutivo de DMCC (Dubai Multi Commodities Centre)











Controlling the Narrative - SE Asia Consulting Pte Ltd


Controlling the Narrative - The immoral trinity of weak governance, big business, and the mainstream media. DMCC, LBMA, MMTC, SECO, Bloomberg




seasia-consulting.com


----------



## jkaza (4 Feb 2022)

Qué pasaría si los himbersores de metales dijeran que quieren cambiar sus contratos por metal físico y el físico está por las nubes mientras el spot por los suelos?

Podrían cambiar las reglas y los himbersores verse obligados a aceptar dinero en vez de metal?

Hasta qué punto es posible que se separe el premium del spot?


----------



## Tichy (4 Feb 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué pasaría si los himbersores de metales dijeran que quieren cambiar sus contratos por metal físico y el físico está por las nubes mientras el spot por los suelos?
> 
> Podrían cambiar las reglas y los himbersores verse obligados a aceptar dinero en vez de metal?
> 
> Hasta qué punto es posible que se separe el premium del spot?



En el caso de la plata lo vimos en marzo de 2020: El spot bajando en picado hasta 12 y menos y las onzas físicas subiendo a 40.


----------



## jkaza (4 Feb 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> En el caso de la plata lo vimos en marzo de 2020: El spot bajando en picado hasta 12 y menos y las onzas físicas subiendo a 40.



Claro, y qué pasa si en ese momento los que tengan contratos de plata quieren recibir la plata?

Sería buena idea comprar plata papel si esta cayera de nuevo a 10-12$?


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Feb 2022)

WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im Dezember 2021


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte kürzlich die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Dezember 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 04.02.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Transacciones oficiales de oro por parte de los bancos centrales en el mes de diciembre:

Compran:

Turquía: +10,1 el banco central (los bancos comerciales turcos redujeron sus reservas depositadas en el banco central en 23,2 toneladas)

Uzbekistán: +8,4 toneladas
India: +3,7 toneladas
Kirguistán: +1,1 toneladas
Nepal: +0,6 toneladas
República Checa: +0,4 toneladas
Ucrania: +0,3 toneladas
Méjico: +0,2 toneladas
Serbia: +0,2 toneladas
Egipto: +0,1 toneladas

Venden:

Kazajistán: -4,8 toneladas
Polonia: -1,6 toneladas
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,7 toneladas
Filipinas: -0,7 toneladas


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Feb 2022)

Xi: Games galvanize the world







www.chinadaily.com.cn





El presidente Xi dice que los juegos van a _galvanizar_ el mundo para superar el mayor desafío del último siglo:

Galvanizar:
1. Recubrir un metal con otro para evitar su oxidación.

2. Reactivar súbitamente cualquier actividad o sentimiento humanos.

Galvanizar a alguien significa hacer que tome medidas, por ejemplo, haciéndolo sentir muy emocionado, asustado o enojado.

_Xi dijo que el mundo de hoy, bajo el impacto combinado de cambios profundos no vistos en un siglo y una pandemia única en un siglo, está entrando en un nuevo período de turbulencia y transformación y enfrenta múltiples desafíos para la humanidad._


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Feb 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué pasaría si los himbersores de metales dijeran que quieren cambiar sus contratos por metal físico y el físico está por las nubes mientras el spot por los suelos?
> 
> Podrían cambiar las reglas y los himbersores verse obligados a aceptar dinero en vez de metal?



Pues es una pregunta muy interesante, 2000 clientes de ABN Amro conocen desde hace dos años la respuesta:









El banco holandés ABN Amro abandona a sus clientes inversores en metales preciosos - Oroinformación


La organización de noticias holandesa Geotrendlines informa que el banco holandés ABN AMRO está dejando el negocio del oro, plata y platino, advirtiendo a sus clientes que vendan su metal antes del 1 de abril o que el banco lo venderá por ellos. Durante años, el oro de cada cliente solo se ha...




oroinformacion.com




.



jkaza dijo:


> Hasta qué punto es posible que se separe el premium del spot?


----------



## MIP (4 Feb 2022)

La deuda es equivalente a traer dinero del futuro. 

El tipo de interés es el precio que pagamos por tenerlo hoy en vez de tenerlo en ese futuro. 

Ese tipo de interés no debería ser determinado por un agente externo centralizado sino por el libre mercado. 

Lo que está destruyendo la economía actual no es la deuda, sino el uso indebido e irresponsable de la misma.


----------



## antorob (4 Feb 2022)

Buenos días.

Los problemas se están acelerando con demasiada rapidez.

He escrito un post para describir esta situación, porque la característica principal en la fase hacia la que nos dirigimos es la aceleración de todo.

No comento nada sobre el oro, la plata o el bitcoin, porque esa será , como todos sabéis, la última fase, cuando se pierda el control.

Espero que os guste.

La Reina Roja en la economía mundial.


*La Reina Roja en la economía mundial.*


febrero 03, 2022
En el cuento de Lewis Carroll, "A través del espejo", la Reina Roja le explica a Alicia, que en su país es necesario correr a la máxima velocidad, solo para permanecer en el sitio, porque todo se mueve muy rápido.

En las últimas décadas y sobre todo a partir de 2008, con una fuerte aceleración desde 2020, la economía mundial parece haber entrado en el país de la Reina Roja. Parece que ningún analista financiero quiere darse cuenta de que hemos entrado en una fase de aceleración en las desigualdades presentes en la actividad económica.
Una serie de puntos describen este movimiento, con especial énfasis en la tendencia suicida de la acumulación rápida de deuda, al mismo tiempo que la inflación se dispara en todo el mundo. Si combinamos estas tendencias, con las dificultades del suministro, la escasez de todo y la crisis energética, tenemos un panorama bastante pesimista.
El apocalipsis, probablemente haya que dejarlo para que haga una entrada triunfal, cuando la oferta del petróleo, termine por hundirse.
La hiperinflación fiduciaria que se puede desatar, si los BC no cejan en el empeño de imprimir dinero, es la descripción perfecta de la Reina Roja monetaria. Imprimir dinero a toda velocidad, solo para permanecer con el mismo poder adquisitivo.
La alternativa a la Reina Roja es el "Gran Reset" (entendido como quitar la red de protección que utilizan los BC para sostener los mercados), con lo que tenemos asegurada una crisis, en cualquiera de las opciones que decidan elegir.



- *Las deudas crecen a una velocidad que excede los límites razonables.*
Un ejemplo lo tenemos en la economía usa que acaba de sobrepasar los 30 billones de dólares de deuda pública. La Reina Roja estaría encantada.
Incredibly Spiking US National Debt Hits Monstrous $30 Trillion


La deuda pública española es otro ejemplo de desastre. Se puede ver una cierta estabilidad hasta 2008, luego viene el "boom". Si ahora pensamos que esa deuda se paga con tipos cero o negativos, podemos entender el desastre que supone la inflación y su consiguiente subida agresiva de tipos. Y no, la deuda no empezó a dispararse tras el coronavirus, como alguno puede pensar.



- *La escasez de ciertos elementos crece con una aceleración desmesurada*.
Preocupa escasez de papel en plena temporada escolar | 2022
Crisis de chips: Escasez se mantendrá en 2022, dice EE.UU. Por Investing.com
"La escasez que vivimos es solo un aviso de lo que vendrá si no conseguimos cambiar el modelo económico" - BBC News Mundo
"¿Qué cosas nos van a faltar en el futuro?
Te puedo decir cuáles son los elementos que nosotros hemos detectado que pueden estar en riesgo de no poderse suministrar al ritmo que se que se necesita hoy en día.
Dentro de estos materiales, pues encontramos elementos que son tan comunes como por ejemplo el cobre, que es fundamental para la electrificación, pero también otros elementos comunes, como por ejemplo el plomo.
También faltarán elementos que son muy importantes para las baterías y que por supuesto van a ser fundamentales para los coches eléctricos. Hablamos de litio, del cobalto, del manganeso o del níquel.
Faltarán elementos muy importantes para el despliegue de las energías renovables, como por ejemplo el teluro o el cadmio, que son fundamentales para los paneles fotovoltaicos, al menos para los más eficientes de última generación.
Hay elementos como el tántalo o el estaño que son fundamentales para la electrónica, para los microchips que están dentro de los condensadores, y ¿quién no tiene algo electrónico? Todos tenemos un teléfono móvil en el bolsillo. Para fabricarlos se necesitan esos dos elementos.
Otros minerales en riesgo son el galio o el indio. Ambos son fundamentales, por ejemplo, para la iluminación eficiente, los LEDs, pero también el indio, por ejemplo para que nuestros teléfonos sean táctiles y podamos movernos por las pantallas."


- *Las cadenas de suministro siguen completamente distorsionadas.* El sistema parece completamente roto.
Un ejemplo en una empresa de tantas.
“The System Is Broken”: Boots-on-the-Ground View by a US Manufacturer on the Supply Chain Chaos
"A lo largo de los años, hemos visto algunas situaciones en las que el suministro de metal era escaso y causaba algunas interrupciones para nosotros y nuestros clientes. Sin embargo, nunca hemos visto algo como lo que estamos experimentando ahora, ya que va más allá del suministro de metal para incluir también los recubrimientos especiales que usamos.
La escasez de suministro comenzó en 2020 con cierres relacionados con Covid en las principales plantas metalúrgicas donde compramos acero, aluminio y cobre. Una vez que la demanda de los consumidores de prácticamente todo bajo el sol comenzó a acelerarse enormemente a fines de 2020, las acerías se vieron atrapadas por la escasez y se desarrollaron retrasos y retrasos significativos, una situación que aún no se ha rectificado.
En general, los consumidores comprenden los aumentos de precios. Pero ahora los retrasos y la escasez amenazan nuestra capacidad para satisfacer las necesidades de los consumidores. Actualmente tenemos una acumulación de pedidos de aproximadamente 60 días, la mayor parte de los cuales estamos esperando que lleguen las materias primas. Históricamente, nuestro retraso era de un par de semanas como máximo."

- *Los gastos de envío se disparan*.

Shipping Expenses in the US Go Through the Roof
Los transportistas en los EE. UU., desde fabricantes hasta minoristas en línea familiares, se han quejado de esto durante todo el año 2021, y empeoró a medida que avanzaba el año: aumento de los costos de envío. Las empresas de transporte, que se enfrentaban a numerosos obstáculos, subieron los precios en medio de una fuerte demanda. Y el resultado es un aumento histórico en la cantidad que los transportistas pagaron a las empresas de transporte.
El total que gastaron estos transportistas en diciembre en el envío de mercancías a sus clientes en los EE. UU. se disparó un 43,6 % desde diciembre de 2020 y un 62,3 % desde diciembre de 2019, según el índice Cass Freight para gastos, publicado por Cass Information Systems .
El índice es una combinación de volumen de envío (más sobre eso en un momento) y tarifas de flete. Se centra en el transporte por carretera, con envíos de carga completa que representan más de la mitad de los montos en dólares, el ferrocarril en segundo lugar, los envíos de carga parcial en tercer lugar, seguidos por los servicios de paquetería y otros. No realiza un seguimiento de los envíos de productos básicos a granel.








- *La inflación ha comenzado a crecer y ya lo hace con mucha fuerza*.
El último ejemplo el el IPP europeo, presentado hoy mismo. Ha alcanzado el 26,2%. Hace solo doce meses se encontraba en el 0%, como se puede ver al final del gráfico. Aquí la Reina Roja está en su salsa.



- *Los tipos de interés han comenzado a subir en muchas partes del mundo, constituyendo un hondo motivo de preocupación.*
What I See for 2022: Interest Rates, Mortgage Rates, Real Estate, Stocks & Other Assets as Central Banks Face Raging Inflation
Los bancos centrales en los mercados desarrollados ya subieron las tasas:

El Banco de Inglaterra: por 15 puntos básicos, en diciembre, para el despegue. (Acaba de subir otros 25 puntos básicos hasta el 0,5%)
Banco Nacional de Polonia: tres subidas, por un total de 165 puntos básicos, hasta el 1,75%.
El Banco Nacional Checo: cinco veces por un total de 350 puntos básicos, hasta el 3,75%.
Norges Bank de Noruega: por segunda vez, por un total de 50 puntos básicos, hasta el 0,5%.
El Banco Nacional de Hungría: muchas pequeñas subidas por un total de 180 puntos básicos, hasta el 2,4%.
El Banco de Corea: dos veces, por 50 puntos básicos en total, hasta el 1,0%.
El Banco de la Reserva de Nueva Zelanda: dos veces, por 50 puntos básicos en total, hasta el 0,75%.
El Banco Central de Islandia: cuatro veces, por 125 puntos básicos en total, hasta el 2,0%.
Los bancos centrales de los mercados en desarrollo han sido mucho más agresivos al aumentar las tasas para controlar la inflación y proteger sus monedas; una caída en sus monedas haría muy difícil la financiación en dólares. Están tratando de mantenerse muy por delante de la Reserva Federal. Entre ellos:

El Banco Central de Rusia: siete veces, por un total de 425 puntos básicos, al 8,5%.
El Banco de Brasil: múltiples alzas enormes de tasas, en 725 puntos básicos desde marzo, a 9,25%.
Banco de la República (Colombia): tres alzas que suman 125 puntos base, a 3,0%. (Ahora en el 4%)
Banco de México: cinco alzas, que suman 150 puntos base, a 5.5%.
Banco Central de Chile: cuatro alzas, 350 puntos base en total, a 4,0%. (Ahora en el 5,5% después de una sorpresiva subida de 1,5 puntos de golpe)
El Banco Estatal de Pakistán: tres aumentos, por un total de 275 puntos básicos, hasta el 9,75%.
El Banco Central de Armenia: siete aumentos, por un total de 350 puntos básicos, hasta el 7,75%.
Banco Central de Reserva del Perú: cinco alzas, por un total de 225 puntos base, a 2,5%.

- *Las burbujas en todos los mercados siguen creciendo*.
¿Cuánto le queda a la burbuja de los mercados?.
Sinceramente es inconcebible que la inflación de precios al productor (antesala de un incremento del IPC) se encuentre en Europa en el 26,2% y los tipos oficiales sigan en negativo. Solo es una muestra de cuanto nos queremos engañar para mantener el sistema en funcionamiento.
La burbuja del mercado de bonos es la mayor de la historia.

...sigue

(copiar en burbuja es un rollo porque no deja más de 5 imágenes).


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Feb 2022)

Carpatos ayer: Estanflación, muerte y destrucción:


----------



## Furillo (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2022)

La estafa del Horoh y plata de la que cago la gata me recuerda a otra gran estafa perpretada aqui por pajarracos estilo Bertok, Malaguita o Creditofagos...unos sinverguenzas q prometian x alla 2009 que en 2020 los pisos los regalarian xk si x ellos lo valian pero como nos reiamos mucho con su gracia y salero pues jijiji jajaja..estos tipos han desaparecido y el q ha esperado a ver pisitos gratis ha muerto y como los tipos van a seguir a 0 pues no va a pasar nada.....pues con los MP igual...el dia q no valgan ni para pajearse encima, este foro cerrara y sus promotores huiran cobardemente como los antes mencionados


----------



## FranMen (4 Feb 2022)

A mí lo que más me preocupa de la inflación es la alimentación y más que porque suba el precio de los alimentos, que nos quedemos sin estos. La elevación de los precios está llevando a ganaderos y agricultores a una situación límite, están vendiendo a pérdidas. Todo sube pero ellos no lo pueden repercutir a sus productos. Eso se puede aguantar de forma coyuntural pero me temo que este mismo año muchos no van a sembrar/recoger. Véase las naranjas. En ganadería puede que tarde un poco más pues las inversiones son mayores y cerrar supone más pérdidas y mayor dificultad de reiniciar la producción por lo que intentan aguantar como sea.
Yo por mi parte he comprado componentes de transmisión, cubiertas… para las bicicletas, grifería que probablemente tenga que cambiar en unos años, estoy pendiente de comprar cable de electricidad y ya tengo bombillas para años. Con la alimentación que es lo más importante tengo latas, el problema vendrá con lo fresco que no se puede almacenar.

Por cierto, me ha llamado la atención la comparativa del índice Mac por países, lo de USA, el dólar y su déficit comercial no se sostiene:








Esta es la moneda más infravalorada del mundo, según el índice Big Mac


El índice se basa en el precio de una hamburguesa Big Mac de McDonald's, uno de los productos principales que ofrece la mayor cadena de comida rápida del mundo.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (4 Feb 2022)

Hoy, el mismo movimiento que ayer o hace dos días, el de la ballena que trinca en cuanto baja de 1800$:


----------



## CacaodeCaracas (4 Feb 2022)

Os comparto un enlace de hoy de CapitalBolsa en que nos hablan de la correlación de las tendencias del oro y del euro, las dos alcistas a la par (supongo que es lo mismo que se suele decir que cuando sube el dólar baja el oro). Concretamente, en la noticia comentan los techos del euro de 2008 y 2011, que coincidieron también con máximos del oro. Por contra, entre 2015 y 2017 pasó al revés, el euro y el oro hicieron suelos pero el índice del dolar (DXY) hizo los últimos máximos (entre 93 i 102). Precisamente, en 2008 y 2011 el (DXY) se acercó a 70, el mínimo que, en el vídeo de las cinco señales del colapso económico, @Muttley indicaba que convenía observar como una de esas cinco.










¡Se mantiene el soporte de la línea de tendencia del oro y el euro!


El precio del oro se ha estado moviendo lateralmente durante meses. Pero esta consolidación se acerca a un posible punto de inflexión. El paquete de 2 gráficos de hoy destaca la relación a largo plazo entre la moneda del euro y el precio del oro. Y, como puede ver, los movimientos en el euro...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## frankie83 (4 Feb 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Claro, y qué pasa si en ese momento los que tengan contratos de plata quieren recibir la plata?
> 
> Sería buena idea comprar plata papel si esta cayera de nuevo a 10-12$?



Que no se la van a dar, Obvio


----------



## CacaodeCaracas (4 Feb 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Hoy, el mismo movimiento que ayer o hace dos días, el de la ballena que trinca en cuanto baja de 1800$:
> Ver archivo adjunto 931805



Teniendo en cuenta la similitud del movimiento de las cotizaciones del oro y la plata, ¿creéis que también puede haber alguna ballena comprando plata-papel alrededor de 22,50?


----------



## juli (5 Feb 2022)

En custodias, ojo a la letra pekeña,pero... abierta la espita metalera tras el lanzamiento rusky de Atomyze ?






*" ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS: EL GIGANTE COMERCIAL JAPONÉS MITSUI ESTÁ DESARROLLANDO UNA NUEVA STABLECOIN BASADA EN ORO Que tengas un buen fin de semana. "*





*Mitsui & Co. emitirá criptomonedas vinculadas a los precios del oro*
Respaldado por activos tangibles, ZipangCoin es menos volátil que las principales criptomonedas





El valor de Zipang se vinculará con la misma cantidad de oro adquirido por Mitsui de la Bolsa de Metales de Londres. (Foto fuente de Reuters)
TAKEHIRO HASEGAWA y KEITA SEKIGUCHI, redactores Nikkei4 de febrero de 2022 18:03 JST

TOKIO - La casa comercial japonesa Mitsui & Co. planea emitir una moneda digital llamada ZipangCoin (ZPG) a principios de este mes, según ha podido saber Nikkei. La moneda se vinculará a los precios del oro y se venderá a inversores minoristas a través de intercambios de criptomonedas.
ZPG permitirá a las personas comprar artículos en minoristas afiliados a través de una aplicación de teléfono inteligente como otros sistemas de pago digital, que se están volviendo cada vez más populares en el país.

Esta parece ser la primera criptomoneda de Japón vinculada al oro. A diferencia de Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas que no están respaldadas por activos tangibles, el valor de la nueva criptomoneda será menos volátil. Mitsui ha establecido un intercambio de criptomonedas con Seven Bank y otros, y lo ha registrado en la Oficina de Finanzas Local de Kanto, con el permiso otorgado por la Agencia de Servicios Financieros (FSA) del gobierno central.

ZPG estará vinculado al oro adquirido a precios denominados en yenes por Mitsui de la Bolsa de Metales de Londres. El valor de un ZPG será igual a un gramo de oro y estará garantizado por Sumitomo Mitsui Banking.

La nueva moneda se venderá primero a través del intercambio de Mitsui y luego estará disponible en otros intercambios. Esos intercambios registrados serán requeridos para verificar la identidad de los usuarios. La cadena de bloques utilizada para certificar activos criptográficos será una cadena de bloques privada con un administrador en lugar de una cadena de bloques pública sin administrador para limitar el número de usuarios, proteger la privacidad y prevenir el lavado de dinero.

Como activo real, el oro se utiliza para mitigar el riesgo y protegerse contra la inflación. El metal también se puede invertir en fondos cotizados en bolsa, pero algunos afirman que vincularlo a una criptomoneda conducirá a una mejor gestión de activos por parte de los jóvenes.
Mitsui planea permitir que ZPG se use para pagos. Los usuarios, por ejemplo, instalarán una aplicación de "billetera" en sus teléfonos inteligentes para comprar artículos en tiendas de conveniencia y supermercados.

Japón está empezando a aceptar la idea de emitir sus propias monedas digitales. En noviembre del año pasado, un consorcio compuesto por 74 empresas y organizaciones, incluidos los tres megabancos del país y NTT Group, anunció que probarían DCJPY, una moneda digital respaldada por depósitos bancarios. El plan es que la moneda digital esté disponible para las remesas entre empresas en la segunda mitad del año.

Los gigantes tecnológicos estadounidenses también están comenzando a incorporar criptomonedas en sus servicios de pago. En septiembre del año pasado, Twitter presentó Tip Jar, una función que permite a los usuarios darse propinas entre sí en efectivo y bitcoin. Paypal Holdings inició en marzo un servicio en los EE. UU. en el que los clientes pueden pagar los gastos diarios en bitcoin y otras criptomonedas.

Amazon también llamó la atención al publicar anuncios para una moneda digital y un producto de cadena de bloques.

Dicho esto, muchos países del mundo están endureciendo las restricciones sobre las criptomonedas, y Japón no es una excepción. La FSA ha restringido la emisión de criptomonedas respaldadas por monedas legales a bancos y proveedores de transferencias de dinero, mientras que el Ministerio de Finanzas anunció que las criptomonedas estarán sujetas a las regulaciones de transacciones de capital en virtud de la ley de divisas.
Pero los nuevos movimientos de Japón hacia las criptomonedas son pasos positivos. Para que las criptomonedas estén ampliamente disponibles, es posible que Japón tenga que volver a examinar las leyes de lavado de dinero y otras regulaciones financieras.


----------



## OBDC (5 Feb 2022)

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


Una pequeña curiosidad por si alguna vez visitáis Granada está cerca y es accesible https://rinconesdegranada.com/minas-de-oro-de-lancha-del-genil




www.burbuja.info





Parece que @OBDC es el nuevo Nostradamus aunque vaya de coña un 28 de diciembre si sustituimos URSS x Rusia...









China y Rusia, la alianza más peligrosa para Europa


Hace unos años la alianza entre Rusia y China parecía contranatural. Hoy, sin embargo, es la principal amenaza a la que se enfrentan Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea.




www.lavanguardia.com













China y Rusia rechazan una nueva ampliación de la OTAN


Los presidentes Vladímir Putin y Xi Jinping se reúnen en Pekín para hacer alarde de unidad frente a Estados Unidos




elpais.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Muttley (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lego. (6 Feb 2022)

Un lingote de 185 Kg.





Para el autor, la obra "crea algo que está más allá de nuestro mundo, que es intangible" 

Por su parte, la galerista vienesa dice que el cubo puede ser visto como una especie de conexión entre el ecosistema cultural emergente del s.XXI basado en cryptos y el mundo antiguo en el que el oro reinaba.






__





An Artist Dropped An $11.7 Million, 410lb Gold Cube In Central Park For A Day This Week | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## frankie83 (6 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Un lingote de 185 Kg.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 933011
> ...



se lo van a robar tal como hicieron con el water y con la moneda de 100kg, solo nos queda por ver cuándo será


----------



## Razkin (6 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Un lingote de 185 Kg.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 933011
> ...



No será macizo, porque con esas dimensiones debería pesar mucho mas.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2022)

Ya dejé hace tiempo el vídeo del programa del banco central de Uzbekistán para que la población dirija su ahorro hacia el oro fomentando su inclusión en el sistema financiero (se pueden comprar y vender en los bancos del país):



No es el único banco central que hace lo mismo, Uzbekistán lleva desde 2020 pero Kazajistán empezó con anterioridad un programa similar, en 2017:









Over 32,000 Gold Bars Sold in 2021


National Bank of Kazakhstan




nationalbank.kz





Posiblemente esto explique porque los bancos centrales de estos países reportan al World Gold Council todos los meses compras (y a veces ventas) de oro.


----------



## Pintxen (6 Feb 2022)

Razkin dijo:


> No será macizo, porque con esas dimensiones debería pesar mucho mas.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. No me cuadran el tamaño y el peso que dicen que tiene.


----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2022)

Y tampoco es un lingote, es un cubo


----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2022)

Y tampoco es un lingote, es un cubo


----------



## IvanRios (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## sebboh (6 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933395



link al documento donde sale?


----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 933395



En esa gráfica veo mucha hambre


----------



## juli (6 Feb 2022)

Hilo jugoso & link central :



( @Spielzeug : Opinión ? - zanks - )














Why is Russia sending planes full of gold to London?


The State Duma wants answers as gold pours out of Russia




edwardslavsquat.substack.com






*Why is Russia sending planes full of gold to London?¿Por qué Rusia envía aviones llenos de oro a Londres?*
*The State Duma wants answers as gold pours out of RussiaLa Duma estatal quiere respuestas mientras el oro sale a raudales de Rusia*





Con el caos económico en el horizonte, Rusia está vendiendo, no acumulando, oro
Para evitar malentendidos, repasemos algunos datos: las reservas de oro de Rusia se encuentran entre las más grandes del mundo. Definitivamente dentro de los cinco primeros . (En septiembre, Reuters informó que las reservas de oro y divisas de Rusia eran las cuartas más grandes del mundo). Rusia también es uno de los principales productores de oro.
Durante la última década más o menos, el tráfico de oro de Rusia ha generado rumores e "informes" (de veracidad muy variable) que detallan cómo Moscú se estaba preparando para revelar un rublo respaldado por lingotes que torpedearía al dólar estadounidense. Una variante más creíble de esta teoría fue que Moscú simplemente vio el oro como una reserva de valor confiable, ya que se deshizo de los bonos del Tesoro de los EE. UU. En enero, Bloomberg reveló que el “impulso plurianual de Rusia para reducir la exposición a los activos estadounidenses” había dado como resultado que sus tenencias de oro excedieran sus reservas en dólares estadounidenses por primera vez registrada.
Dada la innegable afición de Rusia por el oro, sería lógico que el gobierno ruso, frente a una vertiginosa serie de incertidumbres internas y geopolíticas que podrían desencadenar un grave caos económico, devorara con avidez todo el lingote brillante que pudiera tener en sus manos.
Por ejemplo, Pepe Escobar sugirió recientemente que Rusia podría aceptar pagos por petróleo y gas en oro si se desconecta de SWIFT.

Los halcones imperiales quieren desconectar a Rusia de SWIFT. Entonces, los pagos por petróleo y gas cambiarán inmediatamente a oro. Dale.
8 de diciembre de 2021
265 retuits1,089 me gusta
Otros analistas han hecho afirmaciones similares en las últimas semanas y meses. Es una teoría muy popular, esta idea de que Rusia es fiat-fóbico y sueña con el oro, siempre.
La cosa es: exactamente lo contrario es cierto, al menos por ahora. Rusia está siendo drenada de oro en una medida sin precedentes que los legisladores exigen respuestas . El banco central de Rusia dejó de comprar oro en abril de 2020 y dio luz verde a los bancos privados permitiéndoles enviar sus tenencias de oro al extranjero:

La situación no tiene precedentes: casi todo el oro extraído en Rusia se envía a Londres, el epicentro del comercio de metales preciosos.

Esto ha estado sucediendo durante casi dos años, desde el comienzo de la crisis del coronavirus. En abril, el economista Valentin Katasonov dio dos grandes pulgares hacia abajo a la política y describió la negativa del Banco de Rusia a comprar lingotes como "regalos de oro".
Según Finanz.ru, en octubre de 2020, el banco central de Rusia comenzó a _vender_ sus reservas de oro por primera vez en trece años .
Sin embargo, según el sitio web del Banco de Rusia, el valor de sus tenencias de oro en USD solo ha disminuido ligeramente desde hace un año. Así que no estamos hablando de una venta masiva. De hecho, las reservas de oro aumentaron muy levemente en noviembre, según lo entendemos, porque el Banco de Rusia recibió un recorte de los productores nacionales. Sin embargo, técnicamente no fue una "compra".
en términos de USD, sin cambios significativos desde hace un año
Entonces, la pregunta obvia es: ¿por qué Rusia está traicionando sus instintos amantes del oro y cambiando lingotes por billetes?
El país decidió sumergirse en sus tenencias de oro debido a la escasez de ingresos en divisas como resultado del colapso catastrófico de los precios del petróleo y el gas una vez que llegó COVID. (¿Recuerdas cuando un barril de petróleo se vendía por dólares _negativos ?)_
Después de investigar un poco sobre este problema, encontramos el siguiente análisis fácil de entender :


> Hay muchas teorías sobre por qué los bancos centrales, y Rusia en particular, están reduciendo las compras de oro, pero en el caso de Rusia, la razón es simplemente que necesitan efectivo, según Jeff Christian, socio gerente de CPM Group.
> “El gobierno ruso está corto de dinero. Se enfrenta a la pandemia que todos los demás enfrentan, pero fue lento para avanzar, por lo que tiene serios problemas allí. Todavía tiene sanciones, no recibe muchas divisas, está perdiendo dinero con cada barril de petróleo que vendió en Rusia”, dijo Christian a Kitco News. No tiene dinero para comprar oro.



El repunte de las ventas a Londres también se debió , al menos en parte, a las incertidumbres que rodean al Brexit.
Así que nada nefasto, ¿verdad? El cártel bancario internacional no está robando el oro del país antes de que Hermann Gräf y el Banco de Rusia impongan el rublo digital y el "Sbercoin" a los desventurados rusos, ¿verdad? Quizás.
La exportación masiva de oro quizás sea sensata en el papel, pero sigue siendo algo sospechosa. Especialmente cuando se trata de bancos privados.
Por ejemplo, en marzo de 2020, más de una tonelada de oro no gubernamental salió de Rusia y aparentemente en tal estado de pánico que dejaron algunos lingotes de oro en la pista. Ni siquiera estamos bromeando .

El potencial de juego sucio se volvió un poco más probable en junio, cuando el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó una ley que facilitaba los controles de divisas para los exportadores de oro. Las regulaciones relajadas significan que las ventas de metales preciosos ahora están exentas del requisito de acreditar los ingresos en cuentas rusas. El efectivo ahora se puede guardar en los bancos occidentales.
Tal como lo entendemos, esto significa que el oro podría extraerse en Rusia y venderse en Londres, con las ganancias guardadas en euros en una cuenta bancaria suiza (por ejemplo).
De todos modos, la próxima vez que estés en un cóctel y alguien mencione cómo Rusia está recogiendo todo el oro del mundo, por la libertad, puedes ser esa persona molesta y decir: "Bueno, en realidad..."


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Feb 2022)

Al comienzo de la pandemia el banco central ruso dijo que dejaba de comprar directamente oro de la producción nacional tal y como llevaba haciendo los años anteriores. En su lugar serían los bancos comerciales quienes se harían con la producción nacional.

Parece que ha salido oro del país a través de bancos comerciales y la Duma pide que se investiguen los motivos. Falta de liquidez, como dicen desde la CME, no creo que sea el motivo, Rusia está en máximos históricos de reservas:









Russia’s international reserves reach record-high $639.6 bln — Central Bank


The Central Bank noted that reserves increased as a result of foreign currency purchases within the fiscal rule framework, partly offset by negative revaluation




tass.com





Tampoco queda claro si las reservas salen como venta o como préstamo. Como siempre, todo lo relacionado con el oro resulta opaco. Es difícil saber que ocurre con un tema tan sensible y más en estos momentos.


----------



## Furillo (7 Feb 2022)

Guano está aquí, hamijos:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Hilo jugoso & link central :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que el cártel londinense del oro está comprando físico a tope de mineras ruskis para cubrir sus culos.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Feb 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Guano está aquí, hamijos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 934536
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934537




Visionarios.


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vamos, que el cártel londinense del oro está comprando físico a tope de mineras ruskis para cubrir sus culos.



U otros, delegando en UK, preparan sus reservas para tokens respaldados. El Brexit debería rendir como pica en Flandes financiera global.


Sinceramente, creo k la campaña bitcoñera de liberaçao popular está demasiáo lanzada para dejar k el Gold se encabrite. Hasta meten bankeros maaaalos k superan en lorzas caricaturizadas al chow del timobiruh ...no se cortan una miélda. ( aspirando a engañar incluso al más tonto del planeta...nivel Barrio Sésamo, pues ). EN fin...akí, el BIS dejando las viñetas periolísticas de Bankster-Cerdos trajeados del crack del 29-33 a la altura del barro. Más del NWO genocida-satatatánico y sus matices truculentos, k akí cabe tó.







Los metaleros fundamentalixtax deben saber k van a necesitar unos kojonex como melones para k la inflación no merme sus reservas...o hasta su salú. El manolixmo polarizaór nunca es weno...y con tu enemigo controlando las reglas, ferpektamente un callejón sin salida.

Y es muy triste no poder conservar lo crucial precisamente tras descifrar la fórmula precisa contra el timo fiat...pero AL LORO. Reservas, sólo de lo k puedas echar a un cajón y considerar literalmente como un cadáver ( Fiambre de toda lógica para kien espere, no se olvide...una Resurrección ).

Kadakualo , a examinar su capacidá A MACHETE ...o el loop trilero le ganará la partida. La variable timing es de los malos y hasta k no les convenga, es =incógnita.

​


----------



## juli (7 Feb 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Visionarios.



Con muletas.


----------



## FranMen (7 Feb 2022)

Yo, en mi ignorancia, no veo salida, subir los tipos más del 2% (y me parece mucho) es incompatible con los niveles de deuda que tenemos y sería necesario subirlos al 7% para contener la inflación. El gap es imposible


----------



## estupeharto (7 Feb 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Visionarios.



Se les ve "puestos"


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se les ve "puestos"



Se han puesto unos largos en su inversión en "ladrillo":


----------



## estupeharto (7 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se han puesto unos largos en su inversión en "ladrillo":
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934622



Se ve que trajo cola el temita


----------



## IvanRios (8 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo, en mi ignorancia, no veo salida, subir los tipos más del 2% (y me parece mucho) es incompatible con los niveles de deuda que tenemos y sería necesario subirlos al 7% para contener la inflación. El gap es imposible



No la hay, y por eso será necesario un reset (cambio) de sistema, un reset inevitable, tremendamente doloroso e incluso publicitado por el gobierno mundial en la sombra.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Feb 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> link al documento donde sale?



Gráficas del Instituto tecnológico de Massachusetts; predicciones que justifican, para la élite psicópatica mundial, el arrasar con todo y con todos.


----------



## sebboh (8 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Gráficas del Instituto tecnológico de Massachusetts; predicciones que justifican, para la élite psicópatica mundial, el arrasar con todo y con todos.



Actualizacion de los limites del crecimiento de gaya Herrington (por lo visto es de Yale, del MIT es el trabajo original de Meadows)








Limits to Growth


What is the balance of the pursuit of economic growth and its effects on environmental and social factors?




advisory.kpmg.us


----------



## IvanRios (8 Feb 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Actualizacion de los limites del crecimiento de gaya Herrington (por lo visto es de Yale, del MIT es el trabajo original de Meadows)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no me equivoco lo corrobora, e incluso lo empeora, ¿es así?


----------



## sebboh (8 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Si no me equivoco lo corrobora, e incluso lo empeora, ¿es así?



pone varios escenarios, el sw es el de resiliencia


----------



## Daviot (8 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se ve que trajo cola el temita



Jejeje......vaya dos. Cuanto les dieron los de forocoches por tatuarse el .


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2022)

Llaaaa ?


----------



## Jotac (9 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se les ve "puestos"



me parto, no sabía que éste era un foro de humor


----------



## estupeharto (9 Feb 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> me parto, no sabía que éste era un foro de humor



Tenemos de todo, hasta bitcoños


----------



## Manzano1 (9 Feb 2022)

Ya van asomando la patita...









El FMI anticipa la llegada de un nuevo capítulo en la historia del dinero con la irrupción de las CBDC


El trueque, la sal, los metales preciosos, las monedas, el dinero bancario... La evolución del dinero ha sido un proceso constante, progresivo y vital para el desarrollo de las economías y los intercambios comerciales. Ahora, el mundo podría estar adentrándose en un nuevo capítulo de la historia...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## frankie83 (9 Feb 2022)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Ya van asomando la patita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son como los follis de la antigua Roma, monedas cada vez menos tangibles 









Follis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## FranMen (10 Feb 2022)

Algunos de los problemas presentados con el dinero digital se podrían obviar si hubiese buena voluntad al desarrollarlos lo cual sería ser muy optimista acerca de nuestros diligentes.
Al ser digital, si se quisiera, se podrían puentear los bancos, se podría guardar en monederos digitales y evitar múltiples comisiones, el dinero del pagador al asalariado en vez de a la cuenta y del monedero a la tienda sin pasar por datáfono. Si se quisiera sería más difícil de robar pues harían falta unas claves.
Si se quisiera se podría rastrear su uso en caso necesario exclusivamente ante ciertas situaciones: extorsiones, narcotráfico…
Pero yo hace mucho que perdí la confianza en los políticos (y en los humanos en general)


----------



## frankie83 (10 Feb 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Voy a insistir con este texto porque todavía hay gente que ve mucho la tv y se cree cualquier cosa cuando se habla peyorativamente del efectivo.
> 
> Importante: NO CONFUNDIR DINERO EN EFECTIVO con DINERO NEGRO
> 
> ...



Esta claro, debería ser un manifiesto para pegarlo por las paredes de las ciudades, pero la gente es tan tonta con este tema como lo fue/es con el covidio


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Feb 2022)

_"Estamos hablando del orden mundial y eso, en el que debería basarse este orden mundial"






Diplomático ruso: "Ni de Ucrania ni de Europa, se habla sobre qué debe basarse el nuevo orden mundial"


Esto va sobre un nuevo orden mundial y sobre la base del mismo. La base de cualquier sociedad es su sistema monetario y eso es lo que está en juego. Las amenazas de Washington de desconectar a Rusia del sistema SWIFT fueron consideradas por Rusia como acto de guerra al atentar contra su...




www.burbuja.info




_
___________





__





Ifo-Institut: Auftragsbestand der Industrie so hoch wie nie


MÜNCHEN (dpa-AFX) - Die deutsche Industrie kann nach Daten des Münchner Ifo-Instituts mit den aktuellen Auftragsbeständen so lange produzieren wie...




www.boerse-online.de





A la industria alemana se le acumulan los pedidos con una media de 4,5 meses (hay industrias con esperas de gasta ocho meses). No pueden satisfacer la demanda por falta de materias primas o componentes. La política "cero covid" de China y las sanciones rusas a occidente (impide la exportación de productos esenciales para la industria aparte del gas hay muchas materias primas afectadas especialmente lo relacionado con los fertilizantes).

__________

Dejo aquí una gráfica de las exportaciones de oro de Suiza desde 2012:




Casi 1.000 toneladas de reliquias bárbaras han ido a UK y a EEUU desde que empezó la pandemia.


----------



## Muttley (10 Feb 2022)

Yo lo vería hasta el final 

Hay SORPRESA


----------



## sebboh (10 Feb 2022)

Jose llinares


----------



## juli (10 Feb 2022)

A ver este golpe de inflación reconocida en USA en el punto clave en k anda el metal...

Alguno calienta aún más el asunto.


----------



## Euler (10 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo lo vería hasta el final
> 
> Hay SORPRESA



¡Diooooosssssss!


----------



## estupeharto (10 Feb 2022)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Ya van asomando la patita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No veo ni una ventaja ni ningún cambio a mejor.
No solucionan el tema de imprimir de la nada, te siguen metiendo la mano en el bolsillo pero ahora te trincan el dinero y te enganchan un huevo de paso para tenerte bien a su merced.
Como siempre, lo visten de falacia y confeti.
No sé la población que quedará dentro de unos años con tanta escabechina y borreguismo, pero la que quede se va a cagar en sus putos muertos, eso seguro. No le arriendo la ganancia a todos estos hdp.


----------



## lvdo (10 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo lo vería hasta el final
> 
> Hay SORPRESA



No falla el ping test. Eso si, con lo último me han entrado escalofríos


----------



## lvdo (10 Feb 2022)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Ya van asomando la patita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*¿Cuáles son las ventajas de las CBDC?*

_-Inclusión financiera y acceso a los métodos de pago. Incrementar la inclusión financiera es un reto importante para todas las sociedades. Una CBDC sencilla y que pudiese llegar a todos los 'bolsillos' podría, potencialmente, facilitar la inclusión financiera al aumentar el acceso a los pagos digitales y, por lo tanto, servir como puerta de entrada a un acceso más amplio a los servicios financieros, destaca el trabajo del FMI._


Que arte tienen para hablar sin decir nada los ingenieros sociales. Hacía tiempo que no leía tanta paja en un solo párrafo. Menuda panda de vendehumos los del FMI.

¿Facilitar los pagos? Los únicos que no pueden pagar hoy en día son los que no tienen dinero. Para todo lo demás, mastercard, como decía el anuncio.

Las CBDC no aportan nada al ciudadano, al contrario, le quitan control y soberanía sobre su poder adquisitivo. Es el mismo dinero digital de toda la vida, el de las tarjetas de débito/crédito, el saldo digital de tu cuenta bancaria del que solo existe un ¿5%? de billetes y monedas físicos que lo respalden, que a su vez están respaldados por nada, y que aún dependes de que el resto de titulares de las cuentas bancarias no retiren sus saldos en efectivo a la vez para poder disponer de tu dinero de forma física. Que si no, se lía un corralito, crisis, estado de excepción, de alerta o de pandereta. Pero tu dinero es tuyo.

Bien, pues ahora esos saldos bancarios no van a estar respaldados ni siquiera por papel, menos aún por monedas de cuproníquel, que son más caras.

Y todo para mejorar la resiliencia, la competencia y la efervescencia. Y por supuesto para terminar con el fraude fiscal. Lo del dinero negro se acabaría fácil si todos tuviéramos tarjetas 'black'.

Un saludo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo lo vería hasta el final
> 
> Hay SORPRESA



Tas pasao!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (11 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo lo vería hasta el final
> 
> Hay SORPRESA



No puede ser que ese borde sea de haber estado engastada?
Por cierto, os sobran las perras, aunque haya muchas es una moneda preciosa, es casi un sacrilegio partirla, a ver como se vende remendada


----------



## juli (11 Feb 2022)

Sólo el churriEuro - pillando personalidá propia y olé - se ha comido el latigazo del Gold de ayer. Ni el puto yen sikiera, k siempre anda a la vanguardia Orera. Ñam ñam , jroña k jroña...y k biba el Efemeí.

La Lagarta tiene el chirri hiperventilando...ya ni se apunta al chow de mentir hasta k pete la vaina. Va de bilbaina por la vida y ésto en el confeti uropedo va a ser un no parar ...y lo vamos a catar en primera fila. Cuestabajo y acelerando, con dos kojonazos.


*El BCE insiste en que no subirá tipos en 2022, a pesar del giro de otros bancos centrales por la inflación*







*Frente a la inflación*
*Lagarde avisa: subir tipos con rapidez no ayudaría y ahogaría la recuperación*
La presidenta del BCE ha afirmado que actuarán "si es necesario, pero todos nuestros movimientos tendrán que ser graduales" ante las expectativas del mercado sobre el endurecimiento de la política monetaria.









*En fin...con los negritos analfabetos por lo menos le hacía falta alguna performance floclórica pa´perpetrar sus fechorías . En la Uropa de los PIGS pagados de sí mixmox , enculáos, empufáos y Rrrechutáos...ni éso.

Como decía el macarra vendeoro del Banco de España , Zapatero - hoy dueño de su propia minita en Venezuela , merecido regaliz del régimen - " Estamos en la Championslí, PepeMari ".*


----------



## frankie83 (11 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> *¿Cuáles son las ventajas de las CBDC?*
> 
> _-Inclusión financiera y acceso a los métodos de pago. Incrementar la inclusión financiera es un reto importante para todas las sociedades. Una CBDC sencilla y que pudiese llegar a todos los 'bolsillos' podría, potencialmente, facilitar la inclusión financiera al aumentar el acceso a los pagos digitales y, por lo tanto, servir como puerta de entrada a un acceso más amplio a los servicios financieros, destaca el trabajo del FMI._
> 
> ...



La usaremos cuando nos obligarán desde luego no porque queramos 

estas democracias cada vez más saben a Edad Media


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo lo vería hasta el final
> 
> Hay SORPRESA



¿Y dónde está la sorpresa? ¿en la atrocidad que comete? Si estoy yo ahí le corto los huevos con la cizalla.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No puede ser que ese borde sea de haber estado engastada?
> Por cierto, os sobran las perras, aunque haya muchas es una moneda preciosa, es casi un sacrilegio partirla, a ver como se vende remendada



Nada, eso ya va a fundir para hacer joyas.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> No falla el ping test. Eso si, con lo último me han entrado escalofríos



Solo hay dos posibilidades: o el tío es rico, o es gilipollas.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Feb 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> me parto, no sabía que éste era un foro de humor



Coño, pues para llevar dos añitos ya has tardado en darte cuenta.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Los metaleros fundamentalixtax deben saber k van a necesitar unos kojonex como melones para k la inflación no merme sus reservas...o hasta su salú. El manolixmo polarizaór nunca es weno...y con tu enemigo controlando las reglas, ferpektamente un callejón sin salida.



¿Puedes explicar eso? ¿No es el oro el mejor seguro contra la inflación?


----------



## juli (11 Feb 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar eso? ¿No es el oro el mejor seguro contra la inflación?



Ahora mismo es el Guadiana. O lo ha sido. Y/o lo será...o todo lo contrario.

Lo único claro en todo ésto es k los Central Banksters y sus empleados politicuchos van a enwarrarlo todo en cada una de sus reglas hasta k suelten su siguiente engendro.

El confeti creado de la nada lleva el timón y por ello es legítimo...las mentiras a la puta cara desde cualkier instancia son legítimas, las burbujas son legítimas, la manipulación de cualkier norma respaldada en una manada de retardeds mononeuronales es legítima...Demasiáo desvarío pa´jugarse todo a una carta por más k la lógica te diga, imo.

Todo es algo respecto a una inflación HISTORICAMENTE NO DESEADA, respecto a una amenaza al sistema. Pero es k ésto es otra cosa.

Léete lo k dice este ilumináo, por ejemplo...y a ver kién acierta del guindo del k se ha caído. Porke parece k en lugar de joder la vida a cada uno de los borregos bajo su mando acaba de arreglársela...y lo k keda. Sin dar una puta explicación a kien presuntamente sirve , sólo dejando claro k los va a seguir ninguneando y magreando como le salga del nardo y amén. Se saca unos objetivos chiripitifláuticos CERRADOS...sobre los k ninguno de kienes le hayan elegido se ha pronunciáo ( en formato cuento infantil, k no hace falta más pa´chulear al personal ...y tira millas , pero cual Mesías y porkeyolovalgo, manda kojonex... ).









Urkullu aboga por "relanzar y transformar Euskadi" tras el fin de las restricciones


El lehendakari destaca que los indicadores de la pandemia son favorables con 1.571 nuevos positivos en las últimas 24 horas y 81 ingresados en UCI




www.deia.eus





Van a mover la coctelera hasta k el personal no sepa ánde tiene el wevo derecho ni el izkierdo. Un caos de tal nivel k cualkier propuesta de guía será abrazada por un wen mogollón de suknormales.

La lógica siempre está ahí...pero la capacidá integral de manipulación no hay kien pueda negarla. Y a cualkier nivel. Soportada en ? ...Exacto : Sus kojonex morenox y olé...pero es k el desbarre actual ya da carta de naturaleza a cualkier disparate. K de la impresora van a sacar chispas y k el fiat lo dan por difunto es de lo poco de lo k se puede estar seguro.





Para más inri, entre ésto y el final...los timings...k pueden administrar como les plazca para asfixiar al más pintáo.


De cualkier modo, y como supongo k buscabas algo de lógica...puedes echar un ojo a este hilo. El tipo es un crack y el hilo, corto.





*edit : Gold a 10 pavos de todo un puntito clave.*


----------



## mike69 (11 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Ahora mismo es el Guadiana. O lo ha sido. Y/o lo será...o todo lo contrario.
> 
> Lo único claro en todo ésto es k los Central Banksters y sus empleados politicuchos van a enwarrarlo todo en cada una de sus reglas hasta k suelten su siguiente engendro.
> 
> ...



Muy bien. Muerte del fiat por inflación. 

Pero hay algo que no me cuadra en todo esto.

Para acabar con el fiat tendría que generarse una hiperinflación, y llegado este punto, quién iba a creer en una moneda digital del banco central.

La mayoría de los alemanes que vivieron la hiperinflación de Weimar están muertos. Son los hijos de estos y sus nietos los que aún recuerdan las historias de ese tiempo.

¿Cómo lo van a hacer entonces? Porque Alemania es Europa. 


Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## juli (11 Feb 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Muy bien. Muerte del fiat por inflación.
> 
> Pero hay algo que no me cuadra en todo esto.
> 
> ...




Muerte...o no muerte, hay k ver el diseño de las CBDC. Pero muerte ó minusvalía - en caso de enganche del papel al digital - , sin duda. Si dejan k se dispare todo al infinito y lo cubra la impresora - deuda privada, pública y activos - ...todo se ekilibrará EN CUANTO DEFINAN UNA RESERVA DE VALOR GLOBAL ***. ( Los k engañosamente vean sus pisitos a chopocientos kilotrones en realidá sólo estarán pagando la deuda pública , de hecho, todas las deudas...pues cuando entre esa Reserva de Valor rigurosa e incontrolable, todos los activos se desburbujearán y su precio fiat será un cuento chino...pese a k todas las deudas se habrían cubierto en él ). Las anteriores hiperinflaciones necesitaban una moneda nueva, borrón y a otra cosa...no podían emitir un nuevo cromo...y a las dos semanas imprimir de nuevo el doble, no funcionaría ni otorgaría confianza al nuevo sistema...pero la tecnología de las CBDC podría asumir el supply final, por disparatado k fuese ( pues no sería un dinero "imperfecto" , sino *vocacionalmente inflacionario* , destinado a ser inflado - supongo k a la pura supervivencia , no al ahorro ni a la especulación, k entiendo k serían las otras dos patas del banco monetario global - ) . Una vez ekilibradas, un Oro flotante haría el resto para siempre en un flow natural y espontáneo de mercado ( es lo k se necesita para una economía literalmente inconmensurable y tan virtual como la actual - derivados, burbujas, y todo tipo de malabares k , pese a los ortodoxos y los carcas , consiguen RIKEZA REAL y son elementos legítimos del paisaje coñómico mundial - ). Hacer "inventario" ( Parón económico mundial ) a un sistema asínnn es simplemente inviable.

Las cryptos lo están mitigando y están preparadas para recibir lo k se les antoje imprimir. A día de hoy ya hay un Metaverso ...el de la hiperinflación en ese escenario estanco paralelo y lo k ahorra a la economía real, k estaría delirantemente burbujeada en otros activos bien más identificables k los tokens digitales para la vida cotidiana del Joe promedio.

Para la transición a la próxima pantalla, seguro k van a funcionar y la verdá es k son prácticas de kojonex . Más alláááá...vamox viendo. Para mí todos estos años la incógnita nunca ha sido cuando llegará el MadMax y toda esa pamplina , sino CÓMO APAÑARÍAN ÉSTO SIN PARAR MÁKINA. Y la economía digital ( oficial y privada ) es la respuesta.




** *_Siempre pongo el símil de una riada entrando en un valle, por accidentado k sea el firme de su interior( burbujas, sean árboles, casas o champiñones creciendo y menguando ) . Da iwal hasta donde des gas a sus elementos internos - burbujas , pues se definen en fiat irreal - o sea, da iwal hasta donde dejas k la inflación prospere y k ese Gas - confeti fiat k entra en TODOS los activos - altere el paisaje, aunke el confeti llegue a desbocarse en el peor momento en busca de activos, typical hiperinflacionixta ... cuando llegue la Reserva de valor, blindarse de esa volatilidá será un proceso natural en un mercado libre ...y el FreeGold - en principio - hará el resto : Poner el precio a todos los elementos dentro del "valle". Todos juntos, sumarán el Oro existente. Simple. ( Y sin parar mákina a hacer "inventario"/"transición" - Mad Max, Patrón Oro - ...han sustituído una hiperinflación FIAT clásica , un blokeo mundial ...por esta milonga infumable en varios actos con el sicariato fiat politicucho marcando el chow y los tempos ( mientras la gente trague )...pero no estallará, el sistema no colapsará de golpe. Ese objetivo siempre ha sido absolutamente razonable e ineludible en las circunstancias actuales - para empezar, NO GUERRAS=Reset SIN STOP - )._


----------



## juli (11 Feb 2022)

Por cierto... ¿¿¿ ???

Gold a punto de nuevos máximos en la primera moneda de referencia : El Yen.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Feb 2022)

¿Empezamos a chuparnos las poyas?


----------



## juli (11 Feb 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Empezamos a chuparnos las poyas?



A ver...las mujeres y las niñas primero, mirusté...pero al yen le kedan ´300 pa´poder hablar de un Gold en máximos históricos again.


----------



## Manzano1 (11 Feb 2022)

La inminente invasion de Ucrania segun los useños, noticia de última hora de Charo Antonia 3


----------



## nedantes (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Feb 2022)

Subidilla del oro del 2%. 

Mineras explotando

Resto bolsa pabajo

Btc pabajo





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Feb 2022)

Movimientos extraños en la divisa del querido Lidl, desde el comienzo de la pandemia el won de Corea del Norte se está apreciando fuertemente respecto al resto de divisas fiat. La fuente es propagandística antilidl pero la revalorización de su divisa es real:









Something Is Odd in North Korea’s Foreign Exchange Markets - 38 North: Informed Analysis of North Korea


Unusual and likely unsustainable upward movements in North Korea’s won in the last six weeks may suggest considerable changes to…



www.38north.org





_Los movimientos al alza inusuales y probablemente insostenibles del won de Corea del Norte en las últimas seis semanas pueden sugerir cambios considerables en el sistema monetario en el período previo a un nuevo Congreso del Partido y un plan quinquenal el próximo mes. La estabilidad monetaria había sido un sello distintivo del régimen de Kim Jong Un.

El gobierno probablemente esté orquestando el movimiento de la moneda: los desertores dicen que el Banco de Comercio Exterior, de propiedad estatal, establece una tasa de referencia cada mañana en torno a la cual los comerciantes compran y venden. No está claro por qué se hizo esto, y no se ha hecho ninguna mención en los medios de Corea del Norte. Es dudoso que las autoridades estén interviniendo gastando divisas para comprar won, excepto quizás en los márgenes de mercados muy reducidos. Lo más probable es que estén obteniendo efectivo ganado y limitando el crédito ganado donde sea posible, haciendo que el ganado escasee y, por lo tanto, sea más valioso, mientras empuja a la economía a una profunda recesión._

Como curiosidad, Corea del Norte, tiene una de las mayores reservas conocidas de oro, más de 3.000 toneladas que son explotadas por el gobierno. 

_And although the amount of natural resources are not fully known they are thought to be significant, for instance, he names seven major gold mines in the country. Although total production from these mines has not been officially reported, one of them, Woon-san, he says, has gold ore deposits estimated at 1,500t alone – almost 50% of North Korean gold reserves._

El oro no sale del país y está castigada su exportación:









Is North Korea Loaded with Lots of Gold?


A report shows that the Hermit Kingdom caught smugglers selling twenty kilograms in gold bars.




nationalinterest.org





También se supone que, a parte de lo que hayan minado, Corea del Norte se hizo con las reservas de oro del país durante la guerra civil ya que Corea del Sur tuvo que abrir su propio banco central.

El país más opaco del mundo puede ser uno de los mejores posicionados para el reset monetario...


----------



## Jotac (12 Feb 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Solo hay dos posibilidades: o el tío es rico, o es gilipollas.



Yo rompo una lanza en favor de @Muttley , además de porque es alguien que aporta y suma, porque es la primera vez que veo que alguien muestra lo que en realidad contiene una moneda de oro. Muchos hablan de hacerlo pero aquí se ha visto, nosotros podemos decir que ha hecho la prueba hasta el último extremo, y por ello y por compartirlo, bravo por él. 
Respecto a este foro, cada cual hará o dirá lo que quiera, pero no abundan los que pensamos como los que por aquí nos movemos. La guerra y los insultos se lo merecen otros, en los tiempos que vivimos esto podría ser entendido como una comunidad, y lo minimo es respetarse. Ya tenemos a los políticos y demás escoria para jodernos, no hace falta esforzarnos entre nosotros. Salud


----------



## OBDC (12 Feb 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Solo hay dos posibilidades: o el tío es rico, o es gilipollas.



Te faltó una tercera opcion y es que sufre un caso extremo de "attention whore", que obviamente hace que entre como opción la segunda de tus dos opciones....
A mi me da un poquito de lástima por el esfuerzo que hace por conseguir 4 likes de 10 trastornados.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Feb 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> Yo rompo una lanza en favor de @Muttley , además de porque es alguien que aporta y suma, porque es la primera vez que veo que alguien muestra lo que en realidad contiene una moneda de oro. Muchos hablan de hacerlo pero aquí se ha visto, nosotros podemos decir que ha hecho la prueba hasta el último extremo, y por ello y por compartirlo, bravo por él.
> Respecto a este foro, cada cual hará o dirá lo que quiera, pero no abundan los que pensamos como los que por aquí nos movemos. La guerra y los insultos se lo merecen otros, en los tiempos que vivimos esto podría ser entendido como una comunidad, y lo minimo es respetarse. Ya tenemos a los políticos y demás escoria para jodernos, no hace falta esforzarnos entre nosotros. Salud



Estoy de acuerdo. Lo más valioso que tenemos es el tiempo, y Muttley gasta parte de suyo en divulgar conocimiento de forma desinteresada.
Por lo demás, su canal es cojonudo, sus vídeos son didácticos y entretenidos. Ojalá hubiera existido un canal como el suyo cuando el BCH (Banco Central de mi Hogar) tomó la decisión de dejar aparcado el ahorro en FIAT y regresar a un patrón bimetálico.
Imagino que ese centenario tenía los días contados, ya fuera porque se iba a fundir, o por la razón que sea. El caso es que hizo un análisis total de una moneda muy habitual, utilizando para a ello un despliegue de medios que yo no había visto en ningún otro canal, y menos en español. Un esfuerzo muy de agradecer


----------



## Wattman (12 Feb 2022)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Solo hay dos posibilidades: o el tío es rico, o es gilipollas.



La moneda tenia unas deformidades raras , solo era oro de .900 , ni mas ni menos , que no es poco .


----------



## RNSX (12 Feb 2022)

Por que os parece una atrocidad cortar una moneda?
El oro sigue valiendo lo mismo, y no es una moneda con valor numismatico, yo he visto fundir kilos de monedas a un amigo que tiene compro oros.


----------



## Wattman (12 Feb 2022)

RNSX dijo:


> Por que os parece una atrocidad cortar una moneda?
> El oro sigue valiendo lo mismo, y no es una moneda con valor numismatico, yo he visto fundir kilos de monedas a un amigo que tiene compro oros.



Una moneda es mas que el material del que esta hecha , esta el señoriaje de su emisor pero no es solo el plus que se lleva el estado que lo acuña , la casa de la moneda por orden del pais emisor le da forma reconocible , es un ente monetario por si misma , la encarnacion primigenia del verdadero dinero .
Cuando se destruye una moneda de oro o plata fundiendola tambien desaparece gran parte de su cualidad monetaria , se necesitan expertos para analizar el metal en bruto , pero entre partes confiables entre si serian sufientes las monedas del metal precioso que se tenga para garantizar cualquier transaccion economica entre particulares .
Fundiendo monedas de metales preciosos destruyes la posibilidad de una economia no dependiente de terceros , sean bancos u joyeros analistas de metales.
Destruir monedas de metales preciosos es destruir la sangre de la economia de un pais cuando todo lo demas falla , sea una guerra o una gran catastrofe.


----------



## RNSX (12 Feb 2022)

ya, y una joya es el metal y la hechura, muchas llevan mucho mas trabajo que las monedas, y van a la fundicion tambien.
Fundiendo monedas de metales preciosos reciclas metal que luego afinan y venden .y que acabara usando alguna mint para hacer mas moneda.


----------



## OBDC (12 Feb 2022)

Huy que terribleeeee!
Que transgresores son en este hilo!
Parece que nadie se encendió el puro con el billete de 500 lereles....







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Wattman (12 Feb 2022)

RNSX dijo:


> ya, y una joya es el metal y la hechura, muchas llevan mucho mas trabajo que las monedas, y van a la fundicion tambien.
> Fundiendo monedas de metales preciosos reciclas metal que luego afinan y venden .y que acabara usando alguna mint para hacer mas moneda.



Bien , entonces habra que poner una asignatura obligatoria de joyeria en primaria , y otra de metalurgia de los metales preciosos en la ESO .
Asi todos saldrian siendo joyeros , un mundo de joyeros , en el no harian falta monedas , un mundo a tu gusto , joyas como medio de intercambio.


----------



## OBDC (13 Feb 2022)

Practicar chicos, practicar






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Feb 2022)

Cava dice que ya viene, que ahora sí...



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (13 Feb 2022)

Andy & Lucas, ora pro nobis... 


...hasta la ortodoxia va asumiendo dudas razonables ( y suavizando - por kojonex - los dogmitas de su discurso monolítico ).













Will the Fed Pop the Everything Bubble? | Daniel Lacalle


The history of economic development cannot be understood without the importance of recession periods. Recessions are often the result of the excess accumulated in previous years. Creative destruction after a period of excess used to drive a stronger recovery and continued economic development.




mises.org





*¿Hará estallar la Fed la burbuja de todo?*






26/01/2022 Daniel Lacalle


La historia del desarrollo económico no puede entenderse sin la importancia de los períodos de recesión. Las recesiones son a menudo el resultado del exceso acumulado en años anteriores. La destrucción creativa después de un período de exceso solía impulsar una recuperación más sólida y un desarrollo económico continuo. Eso fue hasta que los activos de riesgo se convirtieron en la mayor preocupación para los formuladores de políticas.
Desde finales de los setenta y principios de los ochenta, la caída de la vivienda en EE. UU. y la crisis de la industria automotriz hasta el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria y tecnológica, existe un claro proceso de causalidad creado por la política de tasas de interés. Las constantes disminuciones en las tasas de interés conducen a una asunción excesiva de riesgos, complacencia y acumulación de exposición a activos cada vez más caros bajo la percepción de que no hay riesgo. Las burbujas se vuelven más grandes y peligrosas porque las tasas de interés se mantienen anormalmente bajas durante un período prolongado y disfrazan el riesgo, nublando la percepción de peligro de los ciudadanos e inversores en valoraciones elevadas. El dinero barato conduce a una exposición al riesgo generalizada y peligrosa.
Después de cada recesión, los bancos centrales mantienen las tasas demasiado bajas durante demasiado tiempo, incluso en períodos de crecimiento, porque los políticos temen las correcciones de los precios de los activos, y esto conduce a la complacencia y la creación de burbujas en todas partes. Una vez que los formuladores de políticas deciden aumentar las tasas, a menudo provocan una recesión porque la cantidad de riesgo que asumen incluso los inversores o los hogares más conservadores es simplemente demasiado alta. En el momento en que los bancos centrales deciden finalmente subir las tasas, las burbujas ya son más que un titular de mercado, sino una acumulación peligrosa y generalizada de riesgo que afecta negativamente a millones de ciudadanos desprevenidos.
La pregunta es ¿qué es peor, los recortes de tipos o las subidas de tipos? Las subidas de tipos tienden a desencadenar recesiones, como han demostrado Jesse Colombo o Lance Roberts en numerosos gráficos, pero lo que las provoca son niveles extraordinarios previos de riesgos acumulados en toda la economía.
El ciclo de auge y caída es más severo y frecuente, como hemos visto desde finales de los años setenta. Es por eso que los bancos centrales nunca normalizan realmente la política, las tasas permanecen en territorio negativo en términos reales. Y los inversores lo saben. Por eso existe un incentivo perverso para que los hogares, las empresas y los inversores compren cualquier corrección.
El miedo a las subidas de tipos de interés permite analizar lo ocurrido en otros periodos similares.
Entre 1985 y 1990, la Fed elevó las tasas 325 puntos básicos y el S&P 500 subió un 45 por ciento. El ciclo de subidas de tipos llevó a economías emergentes como México al suelo y estados como California quebraron.
Entre 1993 y 2000, la Reserva Federal también elevó las tasas en 325 puntos básicos y el mercado de valores de EE. UU. se disparó un 225 por ciento. En ese período, vimos el estallido de la burbuja tecnológica y la recesión de principios de la década de 2000. En el período de 2003 a 2007, la Fed elevó las tasas en 375 puntos básicos y el mercado subió un 30 por ciento. Trajo la gran crisis financiera y el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria.
Entre 2015 y 2020, las tasas subieron 200 puntos básicos y el índice estadounidense avanzó un 65 por ciento. En ese período, en 2018, vimos a la Fed cambiar rápidamente su curso de subida de tipos tras una corrección del mercado.
¿Cambiará la Reserva Federal su plan de subida de tipos esta vez? La historia nos muestra que los bancos centrales se preocupan mucho más por los activos de riesgo (acciones y bonos) de lo que dicen y, ciertamente, mucho más de lo que se preocupan por la inflación.
A principios de 2016, ante un ciclo de esperadas alzas de tasas, el S&P500 corrigió 11,3 por ciento hasta el 20 de enero. La Reserva Federal terminó subiendo las tasas solo una vez ese año a pesar de anunciar cuatro aumentos. ¿Por qué cambiaron? “Riesgo geopolítico y debilitamiento de las condiciones financieras”. Exactamente lo que está sucediendo ahora.
En diciembre de 2018, después de años de un mercado alcista, el mercado de valores de EE. UU. cayó un 9 por ciento y el 3 de enero de 2019 corrigió otro 3,5 por ciento. Al día siguiente, la Reserva Federal anunció que "iba a ser paciente" y detuvo su ruta de aumento de tasas en seco.
Es cierto que la inflación entonces no era del 7 por ciento y la Reserva Federal probablemente sea más tolerante con una corrección del mercado que cuando el IPC de EE. UU. era del 3 por ciento, pero no podemos olvidar que la historia nos muestra que los bancos centrales siempre mantienen condiciones más laxas de lo que parece. de sus mensajes y titulares.
La evidencia de la desaceleración económica de los Estados Unidos está en todas partes. Ventas minoristas, creación de empleo, participación de la fuerza laboral estancada, disminución de los salarios reales y desaceleración del gasto de capital. A todo ello hay que añadir la continua subida de las materias primas energéticas por las tensiones en Ucrania.
La Reserva Federal es consciente de la “burbuja de todo” creada en los últimos años y de los elevados niveles de deuda en toda la economía. *Desafortunadamente, la Reserva Federal ya ha dejado las tasas bajas y las compras de activos altas durante demasiado tiempo para evitar un efecto económico negativo inevitable.* *Peor aún, la solución probablemente será repetir las mismas políticas que crearon las condiciones para el exceso.*


----------



## OBDC (13 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Andy & Lucas, ora pro nobis...
> 
> 
> ...hasta la ortodoxia va asumiendo dudas razonables ( y suavizando - por kojonex - los dogmitas de su discurso monolítico ).
> ...



La solución es una guerra.....o un conato en el mejor de los casos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Feb 2022)

Toca volumen II del hilo? Página 877 creada pero vacía. 

Por cierto, se ve que con lo de la "inminente" invasión de los hijos de Putin a Ucrania se ha creado un FOMO como el squeeze de febrero del año pasado. Ya tres tiendas me han mandado su Newsletter entre ayer y hoy invitándome a comprar porque mañana será demasiado tarde . Yo he comprado unas pocas arcas que aparecían como que estaban en stock y para enviar, pero porque igual tenía algo de pólvora y de todos modos iba a comprar. A ver cómo abren esta noche los mercados asiáticos


----------



## juli (13 Feb 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La solución es una guerra.....o un conato en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Son los colaterales de una guerra lo k afecta al tingláo. Los fiambres ni suben tipos , ni impagan bonos , ni aprietan el botón de la impresora...ni legitiman todas esas operativas a cuenta del "bien común" , k es el fondo del infumable sainete.

Si ya se consiguen con escenificación, no es necesaria ninguna guerra. Ni siquiera un conato, pues el mismo escenario y afección buscados se provocan con paripés sanitarios, laborales, energéticos, ecológicos, legales. K pueden apoyarse en esa muleta para el gilichow ? Obvio...pero si lo hacen con los pedos de las vacas, pues no será ancha Castilla, mirusté. Y , por disparatado k sea el guión, con tantos colaboradores , por acción u omisión , a la parodia...como fulanos ponen el cazo en esos sectores a las k saben últimas generosas propinas del efecto Cantillon. El día k haya k afrontar el verdadero problema en lugar de sucedáneos inmasticables metidos con calzador, s´acabó la mamandurria, maifrén. Y , y para muestra el botón de los matasanos trincones, pero también maderos, concehales, funcis de todo pelo... Cazo a fin de mes y k arda Roma.

Pero ya para Genocidios Globales a cara descubierta a cuyos responsables sólo les falta certificar esos crímenes ante un notario - todo un hito en la historia del hampa - y otros gilishows anunciados a bombo y platillo , guerritas friítas 2.0 incluídas , por el sector massmediático del sicariato fiat , debidamente duchado con el k saben último confeti de la fiés...pues va a ser k al fondo a la izkierda, mirusté.

Desgraciadamente, lo único cierto en esta bochornosa parodia es la plebe más vergonzante de la historia de una humanidá cuya calificación les viene gigante... k se mamarán el truño guionizado hasta los créditos finales. Y tragando, no escupiendo, por supuestón.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> Yo rompo una lanza en favor de @Muttley , además de porque es alguien que aporta y suma, porque es la primera vez que veo que alguien muestra lo que en realidad contiene una moneda de oro. Muchos hablan de hacerlo pero aquí se ha visto, nosotros podemos decir que ha hecho la prueba hasta el último extremo, y por ello y por compartirlo, bravo por él.
> Respecto a este foro, cada cual hará o dirá lo que quiera, pero no abundan los que pensamos como los que por aquí nos movemos. La guerra y los insultos se lo merecen otros, en los tiempos que vivimos esto podría ser entendido como una comunidad, y lo minimo es respetarse. Ya tenemos a los políticos y demás escoria para jodernos, no hace falta esforzarnos entre nosotros. Salud





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Lo más valioso que tenemos es el tiempo, y Muttley gasta parte de suyo en divulgar conocimiento de forma desinteresada.
> Por lo demás, su canal es cojonudo, sus vídeos son didácticos y entretenidos. Ojalá hubiera existido un canal como el suyo cuando el BCH (Banco Central de mi Hogar) tomó la decisión de dejar aparcado el ahorro en FIAT y regresar a un patrón bimetálico.
> Imagino que ese centenario tenía los días contados, ya fuera porque se iba a fundir, o por la razón que sea. El caso es que hizo un análisis total de una moneda muy habitual, utilizando para a ello un despliegue de medios que yo no había visto en ningún otro canal, y menos en español. Un esfuerzo muy de agradecer



Está claro. Siempre es de agradecer el trabajo, el esfuerzo, la información. Y si puede monetizarlo de alguna forma o en el futuro le da rédito de vuelta, mejor, que para eso se lo curra. 

Imagen inolvidable




Notrabajo ha sido pulverizado


----------



## FranMen (14 Feb 2022)

Offtopic, comentario para Antorob sobre artículo de las vacunas:




__





Vacunas contra la alergia - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org




Se me ocurre, es sólo un pensamiento, que la vacuna para el coronavirus podría funcionar como las vacunas de las alergias. 
Por mi parte no digo ni sí ni no, el tiempo lo confirmara pero yo no me arriesgo


----------



## FranMen (14 Feb 2022)

En contestación al tema de la falta de medicamentos:








Sin paracetamol ni ibuprofeno: 500 medicamentos escasean en las farmacias españolas


493. Esa es la cifra exacta de medicamentos con problemas de suministros activos en las farmacias de España. Un problema «crónico» que lleva pasando desde




theobjective.com




No es sólo USA, aquí tenemos problemas todos los días


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Offtopic, comentario para Antorob sobre artículo de las vacunas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La "vacuna" del coronatimo no es una vacuna. Es un medicamento (para ser benévolos), así reconocido por la misma agencia del medicamento desde el principio. Además, definido como medicamento en fase experimental con licencia condicional que requiere receta médica y consentimiento informado. Lo cual se han pasado por el forro desde el principio.
Ya de entrada cambiando la definición de pandemia, en lugar de basarse en número de muertes se basa ahora en número de casos. Y de entrada también, llamando vacunas a unos preparados que no lo son. Y ahí lo dejo que ya se ha hablado mucho y hay hilos específicos, pero que ya les vale lo que han liado con la plandemia de los co.


----------



## antorob (14 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> En contestación al tema de la falta de medicamentos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias FranMen. 

No quiero ensuciar el hilo con alguno de mis post referidos a la energía, pero este tiene una relación indirecta, que afecta a la utilidad y significado del bitcoin (y resto de criptos) en un mundo sin o con escasez de energía.

Relación entre energía e internet. El ejemplo del Líbano. 

Por otro lado, cada vez entidades más importantes son conscientes del final de la era del petróleo.

El Wall Street Journal publicó un artículo importante, aludiendo a lo que tantas veces he comentado. El shale oil no es un recurso eterno. Si pretenden abusar de la perforación, aumentando la perforación, solo conseguirán agotar antes las ubicaciones rentables (y creo que también las no rentables) en solo cinco o seis años.

El informe está detrás de un muro de pago, pero alguna web ha comentado lo que dice.

La gran era del fracking está a punto de terminarse: extraer gas y petróleo tiene un futuro incierto pese a los altos precios 

"*Los pozos de petróleo no dan para mucho más*. Si las empresas más grandes mantuvieran su producción a un nivel estable podrían continuar operando durante una o dos décadas, pero si aumentaran la producción en un 30% anual por la demanda, se quedarían sin pozos de primer nivel en unos pocos años, según apunta un informe del Wall Street Journal."

Por otro lado recomiendo un análisis espectacular sobre las previsiones económicas en las próximas décadas.

#222. The Forecast Project 

Y para finalizar una ruptura importante.

Saludos.


----------



## Furillo (14 Feb 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Y para finalizar una ruptura importante.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 943171



A ver qué opináis sobre mi Paco estrategia de himbersión a partir de ahora:

1) Comprar palomitas
2) Sentarme cómodamente en mi sofá
3) Disfrutar de la hecatombe


----------



## estupeharto (14 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Está claro. Siempre es de agradecer el trabajo, el esfuerzo, la información. Y si puede monetizarlo de alguna forma o en el futuro le da rédito de vuelta, mejor, que para eso se lo curra.
> 
> Imagen inolvidable
> 
> ...



Por cierto, Estaban Unidos


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2022)

__





Gold Price Chart, Live Spot Gold Rates, Gold Price Per Ounce/Gram | BullionVault


Live Gold Price Charts for International Markets. View Spot Gold, Silver, Platinum and Palladium Prices for USD Dollar, GBP Pounds, and EUR Euro.



www.bullionvault.com






Furillo dijo:


> A ver qué opináis sobre mi Paco estrategia de himbersión a partir de ahora:
> 
> 1) Comprar palomitas
> 2) Sentarme cómodamente en mi sofá
> 3) Disfrutar de la hecatombe



Chunga, demodé, anacrónica, insolidaria. Te veo un futuro con barril vacío de traje... si me apuras, hoja de parra.


Es palomites, sofó y hecatomba. Facha. 







Por cierto, el yen parece k abre ya la veda. Timoeuro a algo más de 50 pavos.


p.d. Sus imagináis k los usanos tuviesen un chanchullo en el trile jugando con los estertores de demanda del dólar posibly y k literalmente soltara amarras del resto de divisas ? ( imagínese un Cantillon oficial Carrefour Style de billete verde a -20% a los bancos libaneses del link de Antorob para sus cuentas banskter con premio, pero iwal con turcos, argentinos, etc ). Éso ( aunke fuese una situación transitoria ) sí k sería el fiestón. Ni ratio Gold SP500 ni poyas.

Ferpekto para ser implementado un líken trajeado con Alzheimer...& "a mí k me registren" Y cualkiera sabe cómo acaban las mafias cuando se ven acorraladas : Enculando y chotándose hasta del fregaplatos...y k se mueran los feos.

En fin, divagaciones extra de treinta trillones de pufos trileros resueltos...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Feb 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias FranMen.
> 
> No quiero ensuciar el hilo con alguno de mis post referidos a la energía, pero este tiene una relación indirecta, que afecta a la utilidad y significado del bitcoin (y resto de criptos) en un mundo sin o con escasez de energía.
> 
> ...



Y dale con el picoilismo. 

Es un misterio por qué prohíben el carbón y no consumo el petróleo.

O por qué se fomenta la producción de electricidad con gas natural en vez de transformarlo en crudo sintético con el proceso Fischer-Tropsch.

Y bueno, de producción y curvas de Júver ni hablamos.


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y dale con el picoilismo.
> 
> Es un misterio por qué prohíben el carbón y no consumo el petróleo.
> 
> ...




Lo de la escasez de petróleo va sin apellido, imo.

Escasez de petróleo BARATO. ( Sep, sep...éso k puentearon los árabes desde los 70 cobrando en futuros de Gold de la LBMA  ). Con petróleo CARO ni hiperconsumo global de modita, ni demonización y retraso de alternativas energéticas...ni por supuestón, gigademanda del dólar, k era el lazito del regalo ( los yankees se kedaban sin un chollo, OK...pero no SIN DOS - k es lo k resolvió el CAMBIO DE PATRÓN , k no fin del patrón Gold a secas - ). Pa´fiarse de precocináos estadísticos...

Por cierto...el mismo lazito k Putin , por ejemplo, se está negando a cobrar a 2 cifras, mirusté. ( Con más razón en contexto picolero...pero con wenas razones sin él ).

Tik, tak...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Lo de la escasez de petróleo va sin apellido, imo.
> 
> Escasez de petróleo BARATO. ( Sep, sep...éso k puentearon los árabes cobrando en futuros de Gold del LBMA  ). Con petróleo CARO ni hiperconsumo global de modita, ni demonización y retraso de alternativas energéticas...ni por supuestón, gigademanda del dólar. Pa´fiarse de precocináos estadísticos...
> 
> Tik, tak...



Descuenta inflación, a ver si está caro o barato el presunto zumo de dinosaurio, en particular en comparación con el período 79-82, cuando no hubo ningún colapso de lz civilización.


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Descuenta inflación, a ver si está caro o barato el presunto zumo de dinosaurio, en particular en comparación con el período 79-82, cuando no hubo ningún colapso de lz civilización.



Se agradece pero ni entro...ni falta me hace. Sin la menor acritú ni menosprecio, faltaría piú.

El oil lleva décadas pagándose en Gold. Venta a su VALOR para el terrateniente...y confeti a medida de su manager prestidigitador, coláo de rondón en el gigatrapicheo. Loop ferpekto. Insisto : Nixon no eliminó un patrón global...lo sustituyó. El dólar es la mano derecha haciendo sombras chinescas ...mientras el petróleo te endiña el oxtión por la izkierda.

Por cierto , el oil nunca ha sido barato ni caro, sino DEPENDE. Barato para su departamento comercial exclusivo ( Dólar de impresora, usté medirá pa´l k sólo pone el dedo en el botón ) y CARÍSIMO para el resto, los akojonáos por los portaaviones ( salvo pa´los "complacientes" dueños del oil, a kienes ésos mismos portaaviones blindaban ). Cobrarlo en futuros LBMA era sólo para k sus dueños no lo regalaran...porke como patrón exitoso , había k masificar su uso...uséase, hacerlo asekible no a dinero barato, sino a CAPITAL IRREAL ( ése es el pase de manos del dólar : controlar el capital-oil-progreso a kienes no se measen fuera del tiesto ).

Ej práctico y de rabiosa astualidá : El día k BTC - otro puenteo chiripitifláutico - se pague en Gold ( y no se COMPARE en el fiat k ambos , en chanchullo interesado y desiwal , representan mientras el confeti aún corte el keso ) la treta se desgastará hasta la verdá desnuda.

Ningún patrón se sostiene sin respaldo físico de fondo...aunke sea en carambola a 37 bandas. No es k el Gold reaccione automaticamente al petróleo , es k ES - ha sido - el petróleo.

Y por cierto, monetariamente es demasiáu weno para k el próximo chiringuito se lo salte. De ahí el maravilloso invento bitcoñero...y el reto Usano.

Vamos viendo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Se agradece pero ni entro...ni falta me hace. Sin la menor acritú ni menosprecio, faltaría piú.
> 
> El oil lleva décadas pagándose en Gold. Venta a su VALOR para el terrateniente...y confeti a medida de su manager prestidigitador, coláo de rondón en el gigatrapicheo. Loop ferpekto. Insisto : Nixon no eliminó un patrón global...lo sustituyó. El dólar es la mano derecha haciendo sombras chinescas ...mientras el petróleo te endiña el oxtión por la izkierda.
> 
> ...



Ah, bueno, si en la película que te has montado te da igual la realidad de los precios ajustados a la inflación, pues estupendo, no hay mucho más que rascar.

No entiendo ni la mitad de lo que dices con esa sintaxis defectuosa y ortografía quinceañera (sin acritud ni menosprecio), pero igual que el petróleo no está caro, el patrón petrodólar es una entelequia de película de crisis de los años 70.

De lo que el petróleo se paga en oro es otra afirmación rotunda de estas tuyas cuya relación con la realidad es remota en el mejor de los casos. Las reservas de oro de los golfos pérsicos, relativamente modestas en relación a su importancia en la economía mundial, dicen "no".


----------



## juli (14 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ah, bueno, si en la película que te has montado te da igual la realidad de los precios ajustados a la inflación, pues estupendo, no hay mucho más que rascar.
> 
> No entiendo ni la mitad de lo que dices con esa sintaxis defectuosa y ortografía quinceañera (sin acritud ni menosprecio), pero igual que el petróleo no está caro, el patrón petrodólar es una entelequia de película de crisis de los años 70.
> 
> De lo que el petróleo se paga en oro es otra afirmación rotunda de estas tuyas cuya relación con la realidad es remota en el mejor de los casos. Las reservas de oro de los golfos pérsicos, relativamente modestas en relación a su importancia en la economía mundial, dicen "no".



No es k me importe ni me deje de importar : Son numeritos. Y ésos son de gratix. Lo k importa es el chanchullo. Y el petrodólar es tal entelekia...k los yankees llevan medio siglo financiando el progreso global en sus mortadelos porke Occidente en pleno tiene una tara mental y no aprueba la EGB, nos ha jodío.

No seas canelo, onvre...las reservas de Gold no se conocen en ningún banco central. Espera unas páginas y verás porke la LBMA achaca en exclusiva el Oro Sucio a los árabes - como ya se les achacó en exclusiva el terrorixmo global - , porké Oriente está petáo de exchanges metaleros a punto de caramelo ...o porké la población Occidentalita del primer mundo ha paseáo su delirio de rikeza papel entre neones de Macdonalds ...y los moros y chinorris, han encubierto la suya entre tiendas de MPs de 2x4 con puertas de cartón flankeando cualkier avenida de barrio. Con el pikito cerrado, por supuestón.

Menos aún k los chinos ... hablan los dueños del petróleo. Un par de páginas no más, güey...


----------



## Pintxen (15 Feb 2022)

1.665,14 € la onza en estos momentos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Feb 2022)

Broootaaaal...  la subida digo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Feb 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Broootaaaal...  la subida digo...



Pues si no lo llega a aclarar, lo de broootal, digo


----------



## Jotac (15 Feb 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> A ver qué opináis sobre mi Paco estrategia de himbersión a partir de ahora:
> 
> 1) Comprar palomitas
> 2) Sentarme cómodamente en mi sofá
> 3) Disfrutar de la hecatombe



bravo por el que tenga los deberes hechos, y el que no los tenga...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (15 Feb 2022)

Sólo venía a decir dos cosas:


A mí SÍ me gustan los vídeos de @Muttley. Son didácticos y entretenidos.
No quiero que la gran subida del oro, que inevitablemente llegará, se produzca todavía, pues aún no he alcanzado mis objetivos.
Un saludo a todos los metaleros y también a los haters.


----------



## risto mejido (15 Feb 2022)

mirar esto, podria provocar una corrida bancaria????

*los bancos canadienses pueden congelar cuentas y criptomonedas únicamente si se sospecha que el titular respalda el Movimiento de camioneros... la gente se apresurará a comprar metales físicos. No se les da otra opción.



lo copio de un hilo mio del principal*


----------



## dmb001 (15 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> mirar esto, podria provocar una corrida bancaria????
> 
> *los bancos canadienses pueden congelar cuentas y criptomonedas únicamente si se sospecha que el titular respalda el Movimiento de camioneros... la gente se apresurará a comprar metales físicos. No se les da otra opción.
> 
> ...



Hace poco más de dos siglos se decapitaba a los tiranos. Poco se ha avanzado en Occidente.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> mirar esto, podria provocar una corrida bancaria????
> 
> *los bancos canadienses pueden congelar cuentas y criptomonedas únicamente si se sospecha que el titular respalda el Movimiento de camioneros... la gente se apresurará a comprar metales físicos. No se les da otra opción.
> 
> ...



Que sirva de recordatorio de que todos los males que se achacan al nuevo formato de divisas digitales que van a sacar los bancos centrales (capacidad para bloquear o requisar cuentas) ya se pueden hacer con el formato actual...

El objetivo tras las CBDCs no es lograr un mayor control sobre las cuentas de los ciudadanos (ya lo tienen actualmente) si no una crear una nueva arquitectura financiera que permita validar transacciones internacionales evitando el sistema SWIFT y el uso del dólar como colateral de las mismas.

Es un nuevo formato que permite hacer bypass al sistema bancario y por tanto limita la creación de nueva masa monetaria gracias al monopolio sobre el crédito que gozan actualmente los bancos comerciales. Eliminados los bancos comerciales como creadores de nueva masa monetaria sin respaldo (o sujetos a fuerte control por parte del banco central sobre el nuevo crédito que pueden conceder) se abre la posibilidad a que la masa monetaria existente este respaldada por las reservas de oro que tenga el banco central.

Las CBDCs suponen un gran cambio en las reglas de juego cuyas consecuencias son difíciles de prever pero va más allá de lograr un mayor control sobre los ciudadanos porque no es algo que no puedan hacer actualmente con los apuntes contables del sistema bancario.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Feb 2022)

@Spielzeug que opinion tienes de los ETF de oro y plata?


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> @Spielzeug que opinion tienes de los ETF de oro y plata?



Casi todos los ETFs guardan el oro que respalda el valor de los papeles que emiten en las cámaras del Bank of England que es el principal encargado de la supresión del precio del metal en el mercado de Londres.









GLD continues to source gold at the Bank of England, at an escalating rate


As the SPDR Gold Trust (GLD) continues to source more gold at the Bank of England vaults, is the London gold market running on fumes?




www.bullionstar.com





Son las mismas cámaras que usan los bancos de lingotes encargados de manipular el precio del oro, vendiendo oro-papel respaldado por el "unallocated Gold"custodiado por el Bank of England.

Resumen: los ETFs contribuyen a la supresión del precio del oro y tienen riesgo contraparte. Si fallase el mercado o cambiase su funcionamiento, los ETFs serían los primeros en verse afectados y sus poseedores corren el riesgo de perder casi toda su inversión.

Como dicen, si no lo puedes tocar no lo posees realmente.


----------



## juli (15 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es un nuevo formato que permite hacer bypass al sistema bancario y por tanto limita la creación de nueva masa monetaria gracias al monopolio sobre el crédito que gozan actualmente los bancos comerciales. Eliminados los bancos comerciales como creadores de nueva masa monetaria sin respaldo (o sujetos a fuerte control por parte del banco central sobre el nuevo crédito que pueden conceder) se abre la posibilidad a que la masa monetaria existente este respaldada por las reservas de oro que tenga el banco central.
> 
> Las CBDCs suponen un gran cambio en las reglas de juego cuyas consecuencias son difíciles de prever pero va más allá de lograr un mayor control sobre los ciudadanos porque no es algo que no puedan hacer actualmente con los apuntes contables del sistema bancario.



No es k le haga un bypass...es k directamente dejaría en pelotas a la banca comercial. Los mayores interesados en cryptos privadas , MPs en custodia u otras líneas de negocio, van a ser ellos. Y con su capacidá de crédito , k es su biznez principal actual, reguladísima para limitar los saráos k pudiesen crear.

Y el respaldo en oro es una posibilidá. También la capacidá de crear una estructura de dinero inflacionario/puntosCarrefour k separe el dinero de consumo interno elemental de las respectivas poblaciones - posibly, RBU standard - , del de himbersión - e incluso pagos entre Central Banksters / diferentes zonas monetarias para comodities, etc -.

Y , lo más probable...los dos tipos de dinero separados y a la vez, para consumidores y ahorradores.

Pero hasta k se oficialicen los diferentes diseños, todo es especular.


----------



## Daviot (15 Feb 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> Hace poco más de dos siglos se decapitaba a los tiranos. Poco se ha avanzado en Occidente.



Como dice un compañero mío del trabajo : se fusila poco, hay que fusilar más.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> mirar esto, podria provocar una corrida bancaria????
> 
> *los bancos canadienses pueden congelar cuentas y criptomonedas únicamente si se sospecha que el titular respalda el Movimiento de camioneros... la gente se apresurará a comprar metales físicos. No se les da otra opción.
> 
> ...



El tema es que si esto se permite y consiente, podría suponer una puerta abierta para que la mafia haga lo que les salga del nabo con las cuentas: ahora te bloqueo por no vacunarte...y ahora, por no ser un siervo del poder (léase por no ser un 'buen ciudadano'). Muy peligroso el movimiento del psicòpata y mamporrero canadiense.


----------



## ESC (15 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es un nuevo formato que permite hacer bypass al sistema bancario y por tanto limita la creación de nueva masa monetaria gracias al monopolio sobre el crédito que gozan actualmente los bancos comerciales. Eliminados los bancos comerciales como creadores de nueva masa monetaria sin respaldo (o sujetos a fuerte control por parte del banco central sobre el nuevo crédito que pueden conceder) se abre la posibilidad a que la masa monetaria existente este respaldada por las reservas de oro que tenga el banco central.



Me suscita demasiados interrogantes.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Que sirva de recordatorio de que todos los males que se achacan al nuevo formato de divisas digitales que van a sacar los bancos centrales (capacidad para bloquear o requisar cuentas) ya se pueden hacer con el formato actual...
> 
> El objetivo tras las CBDCs no es lograr un mayor control sobre las cuentas de los ciudadanos (ya lo tienen actualmente) si no una crear una nueva arquitectura financiera que permita validar transacciones internacionales evitando el sistema SWIFT y el uso del dólar como colateral de las mismas.
> 
> ...



Dudo que todos los males que se achacan a las futuras CBDC que quieren implantar se puedan hacer con el formato actual.
Y también dudo que el control y limitaciones a la gente no esté por encima del control de bancos comerciales y creación de masa monetaria.
Si fuera para estabilizar el sistema y que fuera más justo, sería bueno y nadie de bien se opondría. Dudo mucho que sean las intenciones.
Más bien creo que son las de controlar más al personal, adaptarse a nuevos tiempos con recursos decrecientes y población consumista creciente y pasada de rosca. Y en ese sentido van todas las líneas de ataque, virus, calentamiento, división de las sociedades a través de conflictos de todo tipo, etc.


----------



## juli (15 Feb 2022)

...pues creo k de inicios de este 2022. 










German Central Bank Doesn’t Rule Out Gold Revaluation


The more debt is being accumulated on the balance sheets of European central banks, the more likely they will revalue gold to write off this debt. When I asked the German central bank if they consider this option they replied: “at this stage, we prefer not to speculate about any potential...




thegoldobserver.substack.com






_"...Podrían haber dicho que no, pero no lo hicieron. Respondieron que, “ en esta etapa , preferimos no especular” sobre cambiar las reglas contables y revaluar el oro para cancelar deudas incobrables. Es decir, no descartan esta posibilidad. También tenga en cuenta que BuBa escribe que " en general" las reglas contables son establecidas "por el consejo de gobierno del BCE de acuerdo con los límites establecidos por los Tratados europeos". Lo que implica que hay excepciones.

¿Por qué BuBa me escribió esto? Posiblemente, esto fue una señal para que el mercado revaluara el oro, ahorrándole a BuBa la molestia de hacerlo ellos mismos (imprimir dinero para comprar oro). Como recordatorio, el ex presidente del Bundesbank, Jens Weidmann, escribió en 2018 que el oro es " la base de la estabilidad del sistema monetario internacional ". Un comentario que es cualquier cosa menos disuadir a los inversores de comprar oro y hacer subir su precio. Weidmann agregó que el oro es un " ancla importante que sustenta la confianza en el valor intrínseco del balance del Bundesbank ". Si el oro sustenta la confianza en el balance de BuBa, ¿por qué no sustentaría la confianza en los balances de los inversores?

Es imposible proporcionar al gobierno italiano un alivio sustancial de la deuda sin revaluar el oro. La deuda del gobierno de Italia es de 2,7 billones de euros, de los cuales 600 000 millones de euros están en manos del banco central italiano (Banca D'Italia, o BDI). La cuenta de revalorización del oro de BDI supera actualmente los 100.000 millones de euros, por lo que el precio del oro debe multiplicarse por aproximadamente cinco para que BDI pueda cancelar sus bonos del gobierno nacional. Sin embargo, BDI también puede continuar absorbiendo deuda, digamos, 500 mil millones de euros adicionales, y luego revaluar el oro por diez..."_


----------



## lvdo (15 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Que sirva de recordatorio de que todos los males que se achacan al nuevo formato de divisas digitales que van a sacar los bancos centrales (capacidad para bloquear o requisar cuentas) ya se pueden hacer con el formato actual...
> 
> El objetivo tras las CBDCs no es lograr un mayor control sobre las cuentas de los ciudadanos (ya lo tienen actualmente) si no una crear una nueva arquitectura financiera que permita validar transacciones internacionales evitando el sistema SWIFT y el uso del dólar como colateral de las mismas.
> 
> ...



Partiendo de la base de que todo lo que hace esta gente es por y para su beneficio, es bastante probable que para el resto nos suponga un perjuicio.

Todo el control se puede hacer con el sistema actual, si, pero hay una sutil diferencia, y es que a nadie le obligan a tener su dinero depositado en el banco. Si la gente lo tiene en el banco es porque quiere, por comodidad o seguridad o por otros motivos, pero porque quiere en cualquier caso, mientras que con las cbdc nos van a obligar a estar en ese sistema, sin que haya ninguna alternativa.

Y por lo que nos interesa, en el caso de que las cbdc estén respaldadas por el oro del banco central, hay que tener claro que nunca serían redimibles por metal físico. Para ellos sería como pegarse un tiro en el pie.

Si el problema lo tienen con los bancos comerciales creo que tendrían otras formas de solucionarlos.

En mi opinión todo esto va de control, que es la moneda de cambio de las altas esferas, en vez del dinero.

Un saludo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 Feb 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> Hace poco más de dos siglos se decapitaba a los tiranos. Poco se ha avanzado en Occidente.



Habría que desempolvar las guillotinas y sacarlas en la plaza del pueblo…


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Todo el control se puede hacer con el sistema actual, si, pero hay una sutil diferencia, y es que a nadie le obligan a tener su dinero depositado en el banco. Si la gente lo tiene en el banco es porque quiere, por comodidad o seguridad o por otros motivos, pero porque quiere en cualquier caso, mientras que con las cbdc nos van a obligar a estar en ese sistema, sin que haya ninguna alternativa.



No he visto en ningún banco central que las CBDCs vayan a sustituir al efectivo. No creo que sea esa la intención ya que, de nuevo, para abolir el efectivo no es necesario un nuevo formato digital.



lvdo dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que todo lo que hace esta gente es por y para su beneficio, es bastante probable que para el resto nos suponga un perjuicio.



No me queda claro a quien te refieres con "está gente"...

El tema de las CBDCs lo sacó China, de hecho, EEUU no tiene prisa en sacar la suya propia ya que las CBDCs van a suponer un duro golpe a la centralidad del dólar en el sistema monetario actual:









Fed releases long-awaited study on a digital dollar but doesn't take a position yet on creating one


The Fed released its exploration of a digital dollar, exploring the pros and cons of the much-debated issue and soliciting public comment.




www.cnbc.com









lvdo dijo:


> Y por lo que nos interesa, en el caso de que las cbdc estén respaldadas por el oro del banco central, hay que tener claro que nunca serían redimibles por metal físico. Para ellos sería como pegarse un tiro en el pie.



Todas las divisas son redimibles en metal físico, bien a un cambio fijo (patrón oro) bien a un cambio variable como ocurre en la actualidad. Las CBDCs también lo serán, al menos con un cambio variable respecto al oro y, tal vez, con un cambio fijo si ello sirve a sus intereses geopolíticos.

Me parece que hay países que tal vez prefieran un tiro en el pie y ligar su divisa al oro si con ello acaban con el dólar que apunta a sus cabezas...

Si hay un cambio de reglas de juego, también cambian los objetivos del mismo. Tras el cambio de reglas que va a suponer un formato que puede hacer bypass al dólar, el objetivo de los bancos centrales como emisores, es hacerse con los datos generados por el uso de las nuevas divisas digitales en las transacciones.

Atraer nuevas transacciones y usuarios para conseguir datos con los que alimentar la nueva generación de superordenadores e inteligencias artificiales va a ser el nuevo objetivo. Para lograrlo, van a tener que ofrecer un producto mejor que sirva mejor como depósito de valor que el dinero fiat actual y aquí es donde entra la redimibilidad del nuevo formato a un cambio fijo con el oro...


----------



## frankie83 (15 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El tema es que si esto se permite y consiente, podría suponer una puerta abierta para que la mafia haga lo que les salga del nabo con las cuentas: ahora te bloqueo por no vacunarte...y ahora, por no ser un siervo del poder (léase por no ser un 'buen ciudadano'). Muy peligroso el movimiento del psicòpata y mamporrero canadiense.



ya no es así? Hay gente en Italia que no trabaja desde octubre

si no estás vacunado no entras ni al banco

hasta que sigamos cada uno mirando su huerta nos marearán como quieran


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El tema es que si esto se permite y consiente, podría suponer una puerta abierta para que la mafia haga lo que les salga del nabo con las cuentas: ahora te bloqueo por no vacunarte...y ahora, por no ser un siervo del poder (léase por no ser un 'buen ciudadano'). Muy peligroso el movimiento del psicòpata y mamporrero canadiense.



Exacto. O haces lo que se te pide o no comes.


----------



## dmb001 (15 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que nos escandalizamos (sólo algunos más o menos informados) con lo de Canadá pero en Alemania, Austria, Italia, Portugal o España nadie sale a la calle a defender sus derechos. En Italia los no vacunados no pueden ni usar el transporte público y ahí los tienes tocando el violín o preparando cafés en la vía pública... En Perú por ejemplo echan a la calle a los no vacunados y los muy anormales en vez de quejarse van a vacunarse cagando leches. En Argentina pasa lo mismo pero poco a poco empiezan a quejarse de no poder entrar ni a los bancos. 

Aquí no somos mejores, de hecho nos encierran en casa un mes entero por la puta cara ilegalmente por decisión de un comité de expertos virtual que ni siquiera existió, dejan morir a 40 mil ancianos en residencias abandonados como a perros sarnosos y todavía no he visto a nadie pedir cuentas ni al exvicepresidente responsable de las residencias  

No hay por dónde cogerlo, como sociedad no valemos para nada excepto para tuitear algún meme un poco gracioso y postear algo más o menos ingenioso en este nuestro foro. No valemos para nada más y hay que asumirlo. La pena es que Putin no invada Europa y llegue hasta Gibraltar arrasando con todo, que si lo pensamos detenidamente es lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## risto mejido (15 Feb 2022)

German Central Bank Doesn’t Rule Out Gold Revaluation


The more debt is being accumulated on the balance sheets of European central banks, the more likely they will revalue gold to write off this debt. When I asked the German central bank if they consider this option they replied: “at this stage, we prefer not to speculate about any potential...




thegoldobserver.substack.com


----------



## FranMen (15 Feb 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> La verdad es que nos escandalizamos (sólo algunos más o menos informados) con lo de Canadá pero en Alemania, Austria, Italia, Portugal o España nadie sale a la calle a defender sus derechos. En Italia los no vacunados no pueden ni usar el transporte público y ahí los tienes tocando el violín o preparando cafés en la vía pública... En Perú por ejemplo echan a la calle a los no vacunados y los muy anormales en vez de quejarse van a vacunarse cagando leches. En Argentina pasa lo mismo pero poco a poco empiezan a quejarse de no poder entrar ni a los bancos.
> 
> Aquí no somos mejores, de hecho nos encierran en casa un mes entero por la puta cara ilegalmente por decisión de un comité de expertos virtual que ni siquiera existió, dejan morir a 40 mil ancianos en residencias abandonados como a perros sarnosos y todavía no he visto a nadie pedir cuentas ni al exvicepresidente responsable de las residencias
> 
> No hay por dónde cogerlo, como sociedad no valemos para nada excepto para tuitear algún meme un poco gracioso y postear algo más o menos ingenioso en este nuestro foro. No valemos para nada más y hay que asumirlo. La pena es que Putin no invada Europa y llegue hasta Gibraltar arrasando con todo, que si lo pensamos detenidamente es lo que nos merecemos.



Durante la pandemia he descubierto que estoy rodeado de hdp, de los de arriba ya lo sabía (aunque no que lo son tanto) de los que están a mi nivel, los de la calle, esperaba algo más, salvo escasas excepciones, me han decepcionado. 
Estamos sólos en esto, como dicen: que cada perro se lama su cipte


----------



## IvanRios (15 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Durante la pandemia he descubierto que estoy rodeado de hdp, de los de arriba ya lo sabía (aunque no que lo son tanto) de los que están a mi nivel, los de la calle, esperaba algo más, salvo escasas excepciones, me han decepcionado.
> Estamos sólos en esto, como dicen: que cada perro se lama su cipte



Yo diría, o al menos desde mi experiencia, que más que de hijos de puta, que también, estamos rodeados de borregos; o dicho más claramente: de subnormales.


----------



## juli (15 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Yo diría, o al menos desde mi experiencia, que más que de hijos de puta, que también, estamos rodeados de borregos; o dicho más claramente: de subnormales.



Ni k fueran rasgos excluyentes.

Éso sí : Tan suknormales tan suknormales como para no darse cuenta de lo ijosdelagranputa k son...como k nones. K cualkier mindundi o cualkier pedorra , ambos de kinta, lleguen al tingláo oficial y se nos meen en la boca sin el menor esfuerzo no implica k lo hagan por lerdos. Cualkier pelanas puede conseguir comportarse impunemente como un mierda integral sin el menor problema, k es distinto. Y mirando alrrededor, lo mismo lo hacen porke la inmensa mayoría, k no demuestra más valía, no ha sabido pulsar las teclas precisas.

También en lo de afirmar k kienes enculan al personal como les sale del nardo con un chaskío de dedos lo hacen por memez tiene mucho , y muy frecuentemente, de abrazar una condescendencia asumible k nos deje mirarnos al espejo en lugar de la certeza de ser enculáo , junto con nuestros hijos o nuestros padres , por un ijoeputa ...por el bochorno desolador k implica no ser más k un simple comerrabos .


Y tener k apechugar con k "la borregada" no sean "los otros".


----------



## lvdo (16 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No he visto en ningún banco central que las CBDCs vayan a sustituir al efectivo. No creo que sea esa la intención ya que, de nuevo, para abolir el efectivo no es necesario un nuevo formato digital.
> 
> 
> No me queda claro a quien te refieres con "está gente"...
> ...




Lo vemos día a día cómo hay una guerra abierta contra el efectivo, bien limitando su uso o bien con propuestas de ley para prohibirlo directamente como ya ha ocurrido aquí en España.

Con esta gente me refiero a los que perpetúan la estafa piramidal del dinero fiat, llámese FMI o los que mueven los hilos.

Yo no creo tampoco que sea necesario todo el tema de las cbdcs para saltarse el sistema swift y asi poder evitar la dependencia del dólar para las transacciones. ¿No se podrían usar como colateral una cesta de monedas, los derechos especiales de giro o incluso commodities en físico o etfs?

En cuanto a si las cbdcs serían redimibles en oro como lo son actualmente los dólares o los euros no lo tengo tan claro. Tenemos el precedente de EE.UU donde estaba penada la posesión de oro fisico entre la población, mientras su economía estatal funcionaba bajo un patrón oro. Sería interesante saber las formas que tenían los ciudadanos norteamericanos de cambiar sus dólares por oro en aquellos años, y a qué precio.

Donde sí que veo chicha es con el uso de los datos de las transacciones con sistemas de big data.

Un saludo.


----------



## kikepm (16 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Todas las divisas son redimibles en metal físico, bien a un cambio fijo (patrón oro) bien a un cambio variable como ocurre en la actualidad. Las CBDCs también lo serán, al menos con un cambio variable respecto al oro y, tal vez, con un cambio fijo si ello sirve a sus intereses geopolíticos.



Claro, el archiconocido patrón CBDC-oro, con un cambio fijo contínuamente decreciente 

Interesante eso que tomas, a ver si pasas unos gramos.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Claro, el archiconocido patrón CBDC-oro, con un cambio fijo contínuamente decreciente
> 
> Interesante eso que tomas, a ver si pasas unos gramos.



Antes de ponerme yo también sarcástico me gustaría saber porque crees que están sacando un nuevo formato de dinero digital.

Lo único que oigo al respecto es que quieren sacar las CBDCs para poder embargar cuentas y otras cosas que ya son posibles con el formato actual.

Para qué crees que China saca un nuevo formato al yuan con el que pretende competir con el dólar? En qué y cómo va a competir con el dólar?
Qué aporta el nuevo formato para dedicar tanto esfuerzo en ponerlo en marcha?

A ver qué brillante respuesta nos das pero creo que la imagino: es para hacer algo que ya se puede hacer actualmente sin necesidad de cambiar de formato, como embargar cuentas a los ciudadanos.

No me des de lo que fumas tu, parece que te está dejando un poco imbécil


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Lo vemos día a día cómo hay una guerra abierta contra el efectivo, bien limitando su uso o bien con propuestas de ley para prohibirlo directamente como ya ha ocurrido aquí en España.
> 
> Con esta gente me refiero a los que perpetúan la estafa piramidal del dinero fiat, llámese FMI o los que mueven los hilos.
> 
> ...



Para intentar eliminar el efectivo no hace falta un nuevo formato (ya se está haciendo desde hace tiempo)

Para bloquear cuentas no hacen falta nuevos formatos (ya se pueden congelar las cuentas o embargarlas)

Para saltarse el Sistema SWIFT e impedir que sea utilizado para aplicar sanciones unilateralmente, si que hace falta un nuevo formato.

Si se quieren agilizar las transacciones internacionales y que puedan ser validadas sin necesidad de un tercero que pueda imponer sus condiciones (el sistema SWIFT), hace falta un nuevo formato.

Finalmente, si el objetivo es lograr los datos generados por su uso, es necesario que el nuevo formato ofrezca mejoras respecto al sistema monetario actual cuyo fallo es que no sirve bien como reserva de valor. En este punto es donde veo que la convertibilidad en oro del nuevo formato puede ser la mejora que necesita aportar China para que el yuan digital sea utilizado cómo alternativa al dólar.

El sustituto del dólar fiat como referencia mundial no es otra divisa fiat, es el oro.
*La competencia del dólar como referencia mundial no es otra divisa fiat, es el oro. *El oro es la base del sistema monetario, dicho por los principales bancos centrales.

Es el precio del oro lo tratan de controlar desde el comienzo de Bretton Woods para evitar que el dólar se devalue frente a este. No ocurre lo mismo con el resto de divisas fiat, de hecho, es la revés: EEUU se queja de que China no deja que el yuan se aprecie respecto al dólar.

Si China y Rusia quieren acabar con el dólar, van a tener que hacerlo con el oro de una forma u otra ya que es la alternativa y la competencia del billete verde. Cómo lo harán? Está por ver.

Por supuesto, mientras no ocurra, es sólo una especulación... Lo que creo que sí que está claro es que tanto China como Rusia quieren quitar al dólar como divisa de referencia mundial por motivos obvios y que el oro va a jugar un papel fundamental en este aspecto.

Veremos qué fuman Xi y Putin a ver si le pueden pasar un poco @kikepm


----------



## IvanRios (16 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> me gustaría saber porque crees que están sacando un nuevo formato de dinero digital.
> 
> Lo único que oigo al respecto es que quieren sacar las CBDCs para poder embargar cuentas y otras cosas que ya son posibles con el formato actual.



Para bloquearte o embargarte la cuenta, así es, no haría falta eliminar el dinero papel ni sacar las CBDCs; es bien posible hacerlo en estos momentos, aunque imagino que será mucho más sencillo con las CBDCs. Pero en cualquier caso, y como dice el presidente del BIS, el motivo de sacar las divisas digitales es que con el papel, ellos no saben *quién *está gastando un billete de 100 dólares o 1.000 pesos y *en qué*, y con las CBDCs tendrán, como dice, el *control absoluto*. Y claro, sin efectivo, (y esto ya lo digo yo) podrían incluso limitarte el gasto de dinero o decirte en qué debes gastarlo (en base a tu huella ecológica o en base a haber sido un 'mal ciudadano') o directamente prohibirte el acceso a él, cosa que no pueden hacer con el dinero papel. O sea, como dice este hijo de su madre, tendrán el control total.

"La principal diferencia es que con las CBDCs el Banco Central tendrá el *control absoluto* sobre las reglas y determinaciones que permitirán el uso de esa expresión de pasivo del Banco Central, y además tendremos la *tecnología* para *imponerlo*."

A partir del 8'18:


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> "La principal diferencia es que con las CBDCs el Banco Central tendrá el *control absoluto* sobre las reglas y determinaciones que permitirán el uso de esa expresión de pasivo del Banco Central, y además tendremos la *tecnología* para *imponerlo*."



Eso es lo que comentaba antes, la diferencia entre el modelo actual es la intermediación del sistema bancario entre el banco central y los usuarios de su divisa. Con las CBDCs el papel de la banca comercial se tiene que redefinir.

A efectos de los usuarios poca diferencia va a haber con la eliminación de los bancos comerciales como ejecutores indirectos de los posibles embargos o bloqueo de cuentas.

La principal diferencia respecto la sistema actual es que los datos generados por el uso de la divisa se centralizan en el emisor de las CBDCs. Estos datos centralizados generan información de gran valor para quien goce de su monopolio (los bancos centrales emisores de las CBDCs) ya que permiten monitorizar tendencias en tiempo real.

Otra diferencia es que, al menos en el modelo chino, el banco central tiene control sobre los proveedores de sistemas de pago (bancos comerciales y otras plataformas de pago) cuyas licencias para operar con la divisa digital depende de las garantías que tienen que depositar directamente en el banco central (falta por determinar cuál es el colateral elegido para ello)




La principal diferencia es que el banco central puede monitorizar las transacciones que se produzcan. Estos datos son el "nuevo oro" según el banco central chino. 

La otra gran diferencia es que este nuevo formato permite validar transacciones internacionales sin utilizar el sistema SWIFT de una forma más rápida y barata por lo que China pretende competir con el dólar por las ventajas que ofrece. 

Queda por determinar qué se requiere como colateral de las operaciones entre diferentes CBDCs pero podemos descartar que vaya a ser el dólar. Descartado el dólar, el único consenso posible sobre el colateral tiene que ser un activo monetario neutral para que sea aceptable para todos.

Creo que la competencia por conseguir el "nuevo oro" (los datos generados por el uso de las CBDCs) va a llevar a ofrecer un mejor dinero y respaldar la divisa en oro para fomentar su adopción. No veo otra forma de hacerlo si el objetivo de China es acabar con el dólar como referente monetario mundial.

Viendo la importancia estratégica que dan al oro, viendo que llevan décadas acumulando y que saben que el contrincante del dólar es el oro y no el yuan, creo que tarde o temprano darán el paso. O al menos, tendrán preparada una nueva arquitectura monetaria en caso de colapso del dólar, algo que tarde o temprano se va a producir.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Feb 2022)

German Central Bank Doesn’t Rule Out Gold Revaluation

Europe Has Been Preparing a Global Gold Standard Since the 1970s


----------



## lvdo (16 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para intentar eliminar el efectivo no hace falta un nuevo formato (ya se está haciendo desde hace tiempo)
> 
> Para bloquear cuentas no hacen falta nuevos formatos (ya se pueden congelar las cuentas o embargarlas)
> 
> ...



Lo del efectivo lo dejan caer en el mismo artículo de el economista:
El FMI anticipa la llegada de un nuevo capítulo en la historia del dinero con la irrupción de las CBDC

_*-Reducir el uso ilegal del dinero.* Este es uno de los apartados más controvertidos. Las CBDCs están llamadas a ser el sustituto natural del dinero en efectivo, aunque la banca central niega por ahora que la irrupción de un euro digital o un dólar digital vaya a poner fina a la emisión de billetes y monedas. No obstante, el FMI reconoce en su trabajo que "algunas características del efectivo, incluido el anonimato y la falta de un registro de auditoría, lo hacen atractivo para transacciones ilícitas (por ejemplo, evasión de impuestos, lavado de dinero y financiación del terrorismo). Una CBDC podría reducir potencialmente este problema". Cabe la posibilidad de que estas divisas digitales pierdan el anonimato que si concede el uso de monedas y billetes._


Es cierto que para bloquear las cuentas no hacen falta las cbdc, pero en un sistema digamos híbrido, que es en el que estamos actualmente, donde hay fiat tanto digital como físico, ¿qué crees que ocurriría si empiezan a bloquear cuentas arbitrariamente? Que todo el mundo iría corriendo a sacar su dinero en efectivo.

Esto no sería posible en el sistema único (por más que digan que no) de las cbdc.

Ponte a pensar que quieren eliminar el efectivo del sistema actual, sin mayores cambios. Sería una medida totalmente impopular. Pero si te sacan algo nuevo, que en realidad es lo mismo, pero te lo venden como distinto y mucho mejor que lo anterior, acompañado de una campaña de marketing brutal que solo esta gente se puede permitir, la aceptación del nuevo sistema sería mucho mayor.

Para puentear el sistema Swift yo creo que sería mucho mas sencillo que los países interesados lo abandonaran y adoptaran uno nuevo eliminando los dólares de la ecuación.

Lo que si que me parece más probable es lo que comentas de obtener y controlar los datos de todas las transacciones financieras. Lo que no termino de ver es que lo hagan con el objetivo de tener el monopolio de los datos para conocer las tendencias. Tendría sentido si fueran una empresa y quisieran vender productos o servicios, pero un banco central para lo único que puede usar esos datos es para hacer más mal que bien.

En esta línea además va la política de China, donde sus ciudadanos están sometidos a un control absoluto ya no solo de sus finanzas sino de su privacidad al mas puro estilo 1984, donde ponen tu cara y tus datos en pantallas gigantes si tienes deudas sin pagar o por cualquier otro motivo que decida el estado:



En cualquier caso, el oro ni lo ibamos a oler, y si así fuera, sería objeto de contínuas y masivas apreciaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Eso es lo que comentaba antes, la diferencia entre el modelo actual es la intermediación del sistema bancario entre el banco central y los usuarios de su divisa. Con las CBDCs el papel de la banca comercial se tiene que redefinir.



Lo de k los "socios preferenciales" de esa estructura pueden aportar Gold al sistema te lo dije en tu hilo en cuanto deslizaron ese diseño. Pero ojo, éso sólo garantiza k el dueño de la CBDC acopie todo el Gold ( posibly para uso interzonasmonetarias y acceso a comodities...y en su casa, cada uno k se folle su moneda como kiera o le awanten ) , no k sea redimible por cualkier usuario del token . Puede ser, ferpektamnete un *salvoconducto/derecho de pernada *para peticomités ( Más efecto Cantillon , posiblemente corporativo y no de una gestión pública k también sobrará o se minimizará descomunalmente tal k la banca comercial y como todo el sicariato fiat actual ) y no un *patrón* en busca de la ecuanimidá proporcional del poseedor de una Reserva de Valor objetiva .

De hecho, no necesariamente deberá redifinirse la banca , pues será exactamente éso : Innecesaria. Lo intentará ? Sin duda. êro como no sea un sistema paralelo al dinero oficial ( ej comercial ) en virtú de ké , si el confeti se distribuye, va y vuelve al emisor, solo ?

Con unas CBDC controladas por los estados, el regulador puede controlar TODO lo k kiera. Base de datos centralizada manda.

El cambio fundamental no sólo sería monetario, sino también FISCAL. La peña echando cohetes porke vuelven a dejarle ir al bar...y de las zonas fiscales/monetarias globales probablemente no se vaya a volver a mover ni el awelito sin su kobipass.

Una CBDC nasssía pa´inflacioná , ajustable horaria, diaria, semanal,mensualmente y fiscalizable instantáneamente a cada movimiento del titular puede ser , a nivel monetario y en la zona rekerida, la tumba de la mejor Reserva de Valor conocida antes.

Mantendría como un reló suizo el poder adkisitivo ...de los titulares k no se mearan fuera del tiesto, por supuestón. Y hay demasiada deuda privada en el mundo para k la borregada no abrace el modelo k al establishment se le ponga en el nardo implementar. Por si la mansedumbre per sé falla, kiero decir...k visto lo visto...

Pero no sólo éso : El dinero de una terminal CBDC desligada de su titular podría caducar en minutos, por ejemplo - y éso siendo oxtimixtas y sin k te "inviten" a llevarla dentro de tí - . Éso , vía GPS representaría la mayor represión conocida a la delincuencia ( es decir, a lo k el regulador considere delincuencia ). Podría demostrar los asistentes/participantes a cualkier ACTO CRIMINAL. Sin pasma. Sin tiros. También sobran.

Sep...también a intercambios de dinero alternativo al poder. Con Bitcoños , Oro o cacahuetes. De dos portadores de una wallet CBDC juntos físicamente...o en las antípodas uno de otro, frente a un ordenata , un móvil o una puta rasberry pi. Por no hablar de k sería testigo de tus fumatas con KIKE bien para catar su género o el tuyo y k sus pongais d´acuerdo en la calidác. Así como si alguno de los dos se junta TODOS LOS DÏAS con TODOS los fumetas de su barrio ( Y claro...con kién se junta ése cada mes para reponer los incentivos de su "popularidá" ).

Si estás con el poder, él protegerá tu persona y tu/su ecosistema. Un rico será inrrobable, su hija, inviolable. Un pobre, jamás properará. Kien se mee fuera del tiesto, mejor ni comentarlo.

Las posibilidades del BIG Data son infinitas...y con la mayor asepsia y correción, mari Puri : El hipercivismo - miedo me da -. Y sólo hemos entráo en LA SEGURIDÁ ...de cómo el big data puede interpretar la influencia de un plato de cocochas en tu riñón o un vinito en tu hígado meses antes de k les salga la primera "espinilla" grasienta , mejor ni hablamos, k es entrar en un flipe sin fin. Sin más...y por exponer un podium atractivo pa´l humanoide medio : Seguridá , salú y dinero. Tres gotitas de demagogia, aceite y vinagre...y se lo zampa a dos carrillos el borrego más pintáo.

Y la perspicacia SherlockHolmesiana detectando racimos de cucharas colgando de las pelotas del personal para k antenas 5G carniceras los hagan enlokecer, pudrirse o directamente los troceen...con lo k salpica la sangre , berrean los locos y apesta la carne kemada , Pitita...si ej ke...

La gran diferencia de todo , y desgraciadamente la batalla definitiva perdida y al reciente e infame chow me remito , es k la supervivencia - k no la vida , k implicaría ciertos mínimos de dignidá - está sobrevaloradísima y tragar millas de cipote es dieta universal sin el menor problemo. Asínn k todo nene se zampará la sopa, le guste o no.

En fin...el mimetismo es la base de la evolución. Dicen. Aprovechen su prórroga y penaltis, señores, k el vuelo a la casaputax inminente despega ya.

La clave de todo es si el planteamiento será ético evolutivo y humanixta o inmoral involutivo y cacikil ( as usual ...aunke en el long term, se supone k la especie ha mejoráo ). Con el respeto debido a ella y algún sistema monetario paralelo, para la meritocracia al talento y la superación de kienes alcancen a ello ...y una existencia más k aseadita para kien no llegue y/o entre en ese juego , da.

Pero no hay más... hagan juego.


----------



## jaris (16 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Lo del efectivo lo dejan caer en el mismo artículo de el economista:
> El FMI anticipa la llegada de un nuevo capítulo en la historia del dinero con la irrupción de las CBDC
> 
> _*-Reducir el uso ilegal del dinero.* Este es uno de los apartados más controvertidos. Las CBDCs están llamadas a ser el sustituto natural del dinero en efectivo, aunque la banca central niega por ahora que la irrupción de un euro digital o un dólar digital vaya a poner fina a la emisión de billetes y monedas. No obstante, el FMI reconoce en su trabajo que "algunas características del efectivo, incluido el anonimato y la falta de un registro de auditoría, lo hacen atractivo para transacciones ilícitas (por ejemplo, evasión de impuestos, lavado de dinero y financiación del terrorismo). Una CBDC podría reducir potencialmente este problema". Cabe la posibilidad de que estas divisas digitales pierdan el anonimato que si concede el uso de monedas y billetes._
> ...



Hola, a que te refieres en tu último párrafo (ampliado en rojo), a que no nos dejarían tener oro?, a que no nos dejarían comprar a partir de ese momento?, a confiscarselo al que tuviese?
Un saludo


----------



## frankie83 (16 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Lo del efectivo lo dejan caer en el mismo artículo de el economista:
> El FMI anticipa la llegada de un nuevo capítulo en la historia del dinero con la irrupción de las CBDC
> 
> _*-Reducir el uso ilegal del dinero.* Este es uno de los apartados más controvertidos. Las CBDCs están llamadas a ser el sustituto natural del dinero en efectivo, aunque la banca central niega por ahora que la irrupción de un euro digital o un dólar digital vaya a poner fina a la emisión de billetes y monedas. No obstante, el FMI reconoce en su trabajo que "algunas características del efectivo, incluido el anonimato y la falta de un registro de auditoría, lo hacen atractivo para transacciones ilícitas (por ejemplo, evasión de impuestos, lavado de dinero y financiación del terrorismo). Una CBDC podría reducir potencialmente este problema". Cabe la posibilidad de que estas divisas digitales pierdan el anonimato que si concede el uso de monedas y billetes._
> ...



Tantos años escuchando a gente preocupada por Irán o Corea del Norte, países absolutamente ininfluyentes, y resulta que nuestros amigos (usa, china, Arabia Saudí) son de lo peor que hay (y en el caso chino y de Arabia hemos contribuido a hacerlos lo que son)

No hablemos ya de las “democracias”, donde podemos observar gente excluidade la sociedad y dejada sin trabajo por no ceder al chantaje del pinchazo

en la tele italiana un puto asqueroso que deberíamos quemar en la hoguera ha llegado a decir que (frente a la observación de alguien que decía que los perros pueden subirse al bus y los no vacunados no) que LOS PERROS NO CONTAGIAN


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

@Spielzeug , le veo ilusionado.

No creo que KikePM le diga a malas eso de "qué fumas" a cierto nivel personal, más bien lo interpreto como que ve algunas imposibilidades. 

La banca comercial/financiera no va a tener que redefinirse, el crédito y la potestad de concederlo se entiende no ya como una necesidad del sistema sino más bien como una lógica de emisión por tanto seguirá estando ahí. Es por ello que seguirán siendo los bancos comerciales los que manejen esas CBDC y creen productos paralelos como les venga en gana.

Tenga en cuenta que para que el invento fiat funcione los bancos centrales tienen que seguir aparentando esa aureola de neutralidad, no podrían suplir a la banca financiera pues cantaría demasiado el invento. 

El rol del oro será como con los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, una promesa de anclaje teórico la cual fortalecerá la imagen del yuan digital hasta que algún país exija algún pago importante concreto y se venga abajo el invento.

Y sí, esto a la larga va de control poblacional y de forzar a la eliminación del efectivo por encima del código legal que lo respalde. Estados y banca están contentos con esta posibilidad.

La pregunta no es "qué gana el estado Chino con todo esto de las CBDC", la cuestión es que no sabemos qué hacer con el fiat. El estado Chino tampoco.


----------



## kikepm (16 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Antes de ponerme yo también sarcástico me gustaría saber porque crees que están sacando un nuevo formato de dinero digital.
> 
> Lo único que oigo al respecto es que quieren sacar las CBDCs para poder embargar cuentas y otras cosas que ya son posibles con el formato actual.
> 
> ...



.

Yo creo que te tomas demasiado en serio las afirmaciones de lo que dicen pretender los banqueros centrales con las CBDCs.

Yo prefiero limitarme a analizar los hechos, y extraer conclusiones razonadas. Porque si tuvieramos que fiarnos de lo que la gente dice que son las causas de su proceder, tendríamos que pensar que los políticos son unos santos, que el gasto público está para servir a la gente, o que la inflación es un fenómeno auspiciado por unos pocos especuladores, y además es transitorio.

Y cuales son los hechos:

Pues bastante simples, veamos:

1. El dinero del estado se enfrenta a una aceleración de pérdida de valor no vista en 4 décadas.
2. El origen de esta situación no es otra que la actividad fraudulenta de falsificación, monetización y estímulo, que ha terminado por romper el juguete.
3. Existe la percepción de un nuevo activo/dinero/chapa (como la quieras denominar), que va totalmente a su aire y que se está descubriendo como una reserva de valor incuestionable.
4. Las autoridades monetarias no tienen en sus manos la forma de manipular su valor que no sea entrando en el mercado. Pero es lo último que desean porque en su fuero interno odian lo que temen y no comprenden.

Así que se inventan las CBDCs con el principal fin de proponer algo que haga olvidar a BTC y derivados.

Pero a la vez no pueden romper con el dinero fiat, ya que los pasivos generados con su creación son una losa que no puede ser simplemente borrada. No existe reset a la expansión monetaria sin que medie una profunda deflación que se llevaría por delante a todos los bien contactados, a los gobiernos y a todas las empresas insolventes, bancos comerciales y demás cómplices del desaguisado.

Es un simple cambio de chapa, intentan dar gato por liebre vendiendo las bondades de las CBDC.

¿Pero cual es su innovación, o su fortaleza, que no exista en la forma actual del dinero electrónico?

Pues, ninguna, claro está.

Las CBDCs no suponen ningún beneficio para la sociedad que usa dinero estatal, salvo el de estar sometido a un mayor control, si cabe, del gobierno y sus secuaces.

Y la función de los bancos comerciales, sus principales socios en esto de saquear, que es el negocio principal al que se dedica el estado, pues ya se buscará la manera, o no, lo mismo da.

Las CBDC ni van a ser redimibles en oro, ni van a hacer otra cosa que sustituir o representar fiat.

Y por supuesto, el control. No olvidemos el control. En los tiempos que corren, tener control en tiempo real de que transacciones se permiten, para evitar por ejemplo que los camioneros canadienses puedan obtener financiación, pues es un añadido, que duda cabe.

Los estados estás absolutamente desatados en su idea totalitaria de control y saqueo. Pero esto no va a ocurrir, como no ocurría cuando los reyes se dedicaban al saqueo del metal, porque la gente aprende, la gente evoluciona y hace evolucionar los sistemas.

Hemos asistido a dos siglos en que el estado ha tomado el control casi absoluto del dinero, pero ese tiempo se acaba. Porque cuanto mayor es la pretensión de control y represión, más fuerte surge el deseo de libertad de la gente.

Sea con oro o con lo que tenga que venir.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> La banca comercial/financiera no va a tener que redefinirse, el crédito y la potestad de concederlo se entiende no ya como una necesidad del sistema sino más bien como una lógica de emisión por tanto seguirá estando ahí. Es por ello que seguirán siendo los bancos comerciales los que manejen esas CBDC y creen productos paralelos como les venga en gana.



No veo necesario k el crédito siga estando ahí...y menos monopolizado por la banca comercial.

Una Reserva de Valor eficaz y escasa , más aún paralela a un sistema de fiat infinito , tiende a k ese dinero se retenga , concentre y esconda...y eso reprime un crecimiento social razonable. 

Con una tercera pata de banco en un CATALIZADOR monetario - más un "Capital de himbersión" k una Reserva de Valor - ...el ahorro sigue existiendo y el gas para un crecimiento razonable , fluyendo. Y sin k la ampliación de facto del circulante fiat por el crédito comercial deteriore la moneda como recurso de ahorro.


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> No veo necesario k el crédito siga estando ahí...y menos monopolizado por la banca comercial.
> 
> Una Reserva de Valor eficaz y escasa , más aún paralela a un sistema de fiat infinito , tiende a k ese dinero se retenga , concentre y esconda...y eso reprime un crecimiento social razonable.
> 
> Con una tercera pata de banco en un CATALIZADOR monetario - más un "Capital de himbersión" k una Reserva de Valor - ...el ahorro sigue existiendo y el gas para un crecimiento razonable , fluyendo. Y sin k la ampliación de facto del circulante fiat por el crédito comercial deteriore la moneda como recurso de ahorro.



Dos monedas. ¿"Fiat" relacionada con crédito? y CBDC.

¿Cuál es la lógica de emisión que seguiría esa moneda paralela en tal caso?, ¿simple a anclaje a oro?. ¿Para qué ámbitos quedaría excluida?.

Demasiados interrogantes.


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

Un verdadero anclaje al oro implicaría dividir los depósitos en múltiples unidades y establecer una relación token-oro por unidad. Todo ello auditado.

... Nada impediría realizar el mismo procedimiento con depósitos de plata.

Me sorprendería la verdad. Demasiado. Implicaría un retroceso de siglos en materia de convención monetaria y sí, lo firmaría sin contemplaciones.

...


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Dos monedas. "Fiat" y CBDC.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la lógica de emisión que seguiría esa moneda paralela en tal caso?, ¿simple a anclaje a oro?. ¿Para qué ámbitos quedaría excluida?.
> 
> Demasiados interrogantes.



Fiat infinito cubriendo crédito y ahorro...conflicto cíclico inflacionario inevitable.
Patrón rígido = Monopolización de rikeza, estancamiento social.

Falta la tercera pata.

Fiat infinito, dinero "social" - indispensable en una sociedá avanzada - *= CBDC*
Reserva de Valor* = FreeGold*
Masa constante de Capital de Himbersión* = BTC *( EL Capital de himbersión, el k estimule el crecimiento social , debe ser consecuencia del enrikecimiento particular de un himbersor PRIVADO - y, como tal, analixta riguroso del biznezz a financiar -, no dinero gratix politicucho destinado por pura inercia al derroche, el parasitismo y el mangoneo en cascada sin solución ). Éso es esencia del libre mercáo.

Todos los usos monetarios estancos, fluyendo y cubriendo sus respectivos propósitos. Estimulando ENRIKECIMIENTOS, no "CRECIMIENTOS" .

Asínn lo veo yo (con un estado mimizadísimo y más "regulador" - cuanto más levemente, mejor - k financiero).


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Fiat infinito cubriendo crédito y ahorro...conflicto cíclico inflacionario inevitable.
> Patrón rígido = Monopolización de rikeza, estancamiento social.
> 
> Falta la tercera pata.
> ...



A ver porque no lo tengo claro. Cierto principio monetario es el de la unificación y estandarización. 

¿Tres monedas?, ¿Tres propósitos?. 

¿Qué tres propósitos?, el propósito del dinero es el de facilitar la relaciones comerciales. Solo tiene un propósito. 

¿A qué se refiere con una tercera pata?.

No acabo de comprender esto que me expone la verdad.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> A ver porque no lo tengo claro. Cierto principio monetario es el de la unificación y estandarización.
> 
> ¿Tres monedas?, ¿Tres propósitos?.
> 
> ...



Tres konzétos. Como "monedas" pueden ser trescientas mil ( distintas CBDC , distintos MPs, distintas crypto )...y como DINERO, basicamente DOS : PÚBLICO - CBDC - y PRIVADO - FreeGold, BTC - ). Con todo lo k PRIVADO kiere decir ( mercado libre ).

La tercera pata es el capital de himbersión inexcusable para una sociedá dinámica. Esa sería la nueva perspectiva y escenario monetario k aportase BTC.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Qué tres propósitos?, el propósito del dinero es el de facilitar la relaciones comerciales. Solo tiene un propósito.



No creo k un avaro k lo tiene pa´frotarse los pezones o pagar la uni de su hija recién nacida con tól derecho del mundo opine iwal.

Los propósitos son "extensiones", aplicaciones de ese dinero - inicialmente orientado, de acuerdo, a relaciones comerciales - : Gastarlo. Guardarlo. Aumentarlo. En una misma moneda crean conflictos de intereses.

Son las tres interpretaciones habituales del poder del dinero, imo.


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2022)

La ley de Gresham seria aplicable para un engendro monetario de ese tipo.


----------



## estupeharto (16 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Tantos años escuchando a gente preocupada por Irán o Corea del Norte, países absolutamente ininfluyentes, y resulta que nuestros amigos (usa, china, Arabia Saudí) son de lo peor que hay (y en el caso chino y de Arabia hemos contribuido a hacerlos lo que son)
> 
> No hablemos ya de las “democracias”, donde podemos observar gente excluidade la sociedad y dejada sin trabajo por no ceder al chantaje del pinchazo
> 
> en la tele italiana un puto asqueroso que deberíamos quemar en la hoguera ha llegado a decir que (frente a la observación de alguien que decía que los perros pueden subirse al bus y los no vacunados no) que LOS PERROS NO CONTAGIAN



Y para quien aún tenga dudas de las intenciones, que vaya atando cabos. Esto viene de lejos y las acciones convergen.

Este video es de 2009. Curiosa coincidencia ¿No?


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

Josebs dijo:


> La ley de Gresham seria aplicable para un engendro monetario de ese tipo.



Un engendro de tres patas es precisamente lo k se la follaría y evitaría un monopolio de rikeza indeseable socialmente - pues los ahorradores no blokearían la legítima capacidá de creación de rikeza en el sistema - .

Con una Reserva de Valor FLOTANTE encontrando su lugar como "promedio de rikeza total" continuamente, por supuestón.


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Tres konzétos. Como "monedas" pueden ser trescientas mil ( distintas CBDC , distintos MPs, distintas crypto )...y como DINERO, basicamente DOS : PÚBLICO - CBDC - y PRIVADO - FreeGold, BTC - ). Con todo lo k PRIVADO kiere decir ( mercado libre ).
> 
> La tercera pata es el capital de himersión inexcusable para una sociedá dinámica. Esa sería la nueva perspectiva monetaria k aportase BTC.



Pues no lo sé, habrá que ver. Es una situación muy extraña la que estamos viviendo a todos los niveles. 

Es extraño que se equiparen los tangibles a las criptos, percibiendo el bitcoin como oro digital solo por ser el pionero.

Es extraño que haya tantas esperanzas depositadas en un uso pecuniario del oro o del propio bitcoin cuando de facto se están empleando como reserva de valor. Es la ley de Gresham, se atesora la moneda percibida como fuerte y se acaba empleando la percibida como débil.

Puestos a señalar cosas extrañas, es extraño que haya gente diciendo que los USA van como un tiro a tenor de los datos del PIB o el desempleo mientras se omite la inflación. ...

...

Son demasiadas cosas extrañas, me siento como en un capítulo de expediente X o algo parecido.


----------



## Josebs (16 Feb 2022)

Ya puestos mejor 4 patas asi queda mejor aplomada la mesa, no se Rick..


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Así que se inventan las CBDCs con el principal fin de proponer algo que haga olvidar a BTC y derivados



Ejem, olvidar un activo que se anuncia en la Superbowl?
Un activo que se promociona en los medios de comunicación como la revolución monetaria que deja obsoleto al ya obsoleto oro?

Los hechos son que el sistema monetario actual lleva desde su creación haciendo todo lo por deprimir el precio del oro. Distintas formas para hacerlo que han ido fracasando, la última es hinchar todos los activos y pregonar en la Superbowl que se ha descubierto "oro 2.0" que es la criptonita del dinero fiat.

Tu análisis se basa en que los bancos centrales temen al activo que promocionan como "oro 2.0" para evitar que la gente dirija su ahorro a los metales que es la competencia real del fiat. Nada más lejos de la realidad...

Si quisieran acabar con el bitcoin no necesitan crear un nuevo formato, bastaría con bloquear las cuentas bancarias con las que operan los exchanges, algo que es sencillo con el sistema de pagos SWIFT. Si no lo hacen es porque no quieren y no quieren porque así consiguen la percepción que buscan sobre la oro: es el activo que menos sube y hay que evitarlo.

La fase actual (y final) se resume en que los bancos centrales occidentales aumentan su balances para sostener las burbujas de activos que han creado mientras promocionan descaradamente "oro 2.0" que la gente compra con la ilusión de hacerse rico.

Las CBDCs no las sacan todos los bancos centrales fruto de un acuerdo, de hecho EEUU sigue sin tener claro si le conviene hacerlo o no y es de los países más atrasados al respecto. La carrera por sacar un nuevo formato digital al que se han ido uniendo otros países, la inicia China. Su intención es desafiar al dólar y evitar sanciones económicas puenteado el sistema SWIFT. El BTC no es el motivo por el que China empezó en 2014 con su proyecto de yuan digital.



ESC dijo:


> El rol del oro será como con los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, una promesa de anclaje teórico la cual fortalecerá la imagen del yuan digital hasta que algún país exija algún pago importante concreto y se venga abajo el invento.



El papel del oro en el nuevo sistema dependerá de la capacidad de negociación de las partes y de la cantidad de oro que tenga cada uno.

Hoy en día no hay ningún país en la situación de EEUU en 1944 que disponía de 2/3 de las reservas mundiales lo que le permitió hacer del dólar la referencia para el resto de divisas.

La situación actual es diferente y el resultado de un posible Bretton Woods también lo sería.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Pues no lo sé, habrá que ver. Es una situación muy extraña la que estamos viviendo a todos los niveles.
> 
> Es extraño que se equiparen los tangibles a las criptos, percibiendo el bitcoin como oro digital solo por ser el pionero.
> 
> ...



BTC como Reserva de Valor es un pura sangre puesto a arar la huerta. Es mucho más k éso.

BTC no es Oro ni digital , ni no...éso ha sido sólo marketing ( mucho en BTC lo es ). Y su rango superior crypto no es por ser pionero...es por su capacidá himbersora. El Canibalismo de Nakamoto es, imo, su facultá principal. Arrasa cualkier mercáo por volumen. En ese sentido, replica al fiat INFINITO, k aún siendo puta basura, pone patas arriba cualkier mercáo k acepte sus reglas.


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

Tengo metales... y algún satoshi. Qué puedo decir, es difícil especular teniendo en cuenta la mente colectiva, es una locura.

Con el tema del fiat tiro la toalla. 

...


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las CBDCs no las sacan todos los bancos centrales fruto de un acuerdo, de hecho EEUU sigue sin tener claro si le conviene hacerlo o no y es de los países más atrasados al respecto.



Sobre el funcionamiento interno de los bancos centrales no tengo nada claro el asunto. Son entidades bastante opacas y resulta bastante confuso quién toma determinadas decisiones ahí dentro y en base a qué.


----------



## lvdo (16 Feb 2022)

jaris dijo:


> Hola, a que te refieres en tu último párrafo (ampliado en rojo), a que no nos dejarían tener oro?, a que no nos dejarían comprar a partir de ese momento?, a confiscarselo al que tuviese?
> Un saludo



Podrían darse varios escenarios.

-Por un lado tenemos la opción de la prohibición total. Está el precedente de la Orden ejecutiva 6102 de EEUU, que obligaba a todo ciudadano a entregar todo el oro que tenían, bajo pena de 10 años de cárcel o multa de 10.000 dólares (una fortuna en esa época), a cambio de dinero fiat no redimible. Decir que a nivel estatal el sistema funcionaba (hasta que a Francia se le inflaron los mismisimos y destapó lo que en realidad era una reserva fraccionaria) bajo un patrón oro. Esto duró del año 1933 al 1971.

En esos años la moneda estaba hecha de oro y plata. También billetes, que eran redimibles por metal físico. Esto creo que ayudó a la propia confiscación, ya que cuando la parte de la población que no quiere problemas (que es la mayoría) se muestra favorable a entregar su oro, es más probable que se produzca un efecto cascada que arrastre a casi toda la sociedad.

Hacer esto hoy en día creo que sería poco efectivo. Por una parte porque en los países por lo general hay mucho menos oro en manos de particulares del que había en esa época, y además está en manos de gente que si los posee es precisamente porque desconfía del sistema. Antes todos tenían oro y tenían algo que entregar, ahora sería más difícil localizar y demostrar que alguien tiene metales preciosos.

-Otra opción sería mediante el incentivo. Revalúan el oro a pongamos, 10.000$ (recién impresos) la onza. Todo legal. E incluso te podrían hacerte quedar como el salvador del planeta. Todo quisque iría corriendo a venderlo. Sólo los más fieles al metal, una minoría, se cerrarían en banda. Sería poco probable que fueran a por estos últimos ya que la relación esfuerzo/recompensa no les saldría a cuenta.
Después de desplumar pacíficamente a todos, ya podrían prohibirlo sin ningún problema y revaluarlo de nuevo por la cantidad de fiat/cbdc que les de la gana para hacer sus chanchullos.

-Y la tercera opción que veo sería no tocar nada y dejar que la inflación galopante de fiat/cbdc impidiera a los mortales acceder a los MMPPs por su coste desorbitado, que a su vez haría que los que lo poseen lo vendieran aprovechando su alto precio.

Un saludo.


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Y su rango superior crypto no es por ser pionero...es por su capacidá himbersora.



Ya no entiendo la economía sin tener presente la psicología de masas, Bitcoin se valora por ser el pionero y esa supuesta capacidad inversora estaría supeditada a dicho principio base.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Ya no entiendo la economía sin tener presente la psicología de masas, Bitcoin se valora por ser el pionero y esa supuesta capacidad inversora estaría supeditada a dicho principio base.



Nada de psicología, hombre : Manteca pura y dura .

Su capacidá himbersora es su expresión fiat. Simple.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Sobre el funcionamiento interno de los bancos centrales no tengo nada claro el asunto. Son entidades bastante opacas y resulta bastante confuso quién toma determinadas decisiones ahí dentro y en base a qué.



Los bancos centrales son instituciones muy opacas porque el sistema fiat requiere de la mentira y el engaño por parte de sus emisores y el silencio cómplice de los Estados que se financian gracias a ellos. Se necesitan ambos.

Pero los bancos centrales no actúan al unísono y, de la misma forma que los Estados, tienen intereses diversos y actúan de forma diferente para lograrlos. Un muestra es que China ha lanzado ya un nuevo formato digital mientras EEUU sigue sin tener claro si le conviene sacar su propio formato o no.

Tanto bancos centrales como Estados buscan por encima de todo su supervivencia. Habiendo objetivos contrapuestos, el conflicto monetario está servido y los metales juegan un papel estratégico ya que son la base de cualquier sistema monetario al ser dinero físico (todo lo demás es crédito).

Estos bancos centrales y los Estados financiados por ellos tarde o temprano se van a tener que sentar a negociar un nuevo sistema y la base del mismo. Ninguno va a querer que la base del nuevo sistema sea una divisa fiat salvo que sea la suya. Como mal menor ya que ninguno tiene capacidad para imponer su fiat al resto, tendrán que aceptar una base neutral para todos: metales preciosos que todos guardan por su carácter estratégico pese a que de cara a la galería digan que es una reliquia bárbara o que se ha descubierto "oro 2.0"

Creo que el objetivo del yuan digital es cambiar las reglas de juego del sistema actual y forzar a un nuevo momento Bretton Woods que sustituya al dólar.


----------



## juli (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Sobre el funcionamiento interno de los bancos centrales no tengo nada claro el asunto. Son entidades bastante opacas y resulta bastante confuso quién toma determinadas decisiones ahí dentro y en base a qué.



Supongo k ahora mismo, con enjugar los colosales pufos patrios y soltar el nuevo "momio" - probablemente más k consensuáo ya - se darían por archipagáos.


----------



## kikepm (16 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Podrían darse varios escenarios.
> 
> -Por un lado tenemos la opción de la prohibición total. Está el precedente de la Orden ejecutiva 6102 de EEUU, que obligaba a todo ciudadano a entregar todo el oro que tenían, bajo pena de 10 años de cárcel o multa de 10.000 dólares (una fortuna en esa época), a cambio de dinero fiat no redimible. Decir que a nivel estatal el sistema funcionaba (hasta que a Francia se le inflaron los mismisimos y destapó lo que en realidad era una reserva fraccionaria) bajo un patrón oro. Esto duró del año 1933 al 1971.
> 
> ...



El escenario 2 llevaría a consecuencias no deseadas por los Bancos Centrales.

Para empezar, ¿de que forma podrían las autoridades monetarias "reevaluar" el oro a 10.000 $?

La única forma en que podrían hacerlo es comprando cualquier cantidad de oro puesto en la caja del banco central a 10.000 $/oz.

Las consecuencias a las que llevaría semejante acción son bastante fáciles de evaluar.

Comprar cualquier cantidad de oro a ese precio no significa asumir que el oro ha aumentado su valor de los actuales 1.870 $/oz. a 10.000 $/oz., lo que es un 534%, sino que es de facto una devaluación del dólar. Cada dólar ha pasado de poder comprar 1/1.870 oz., a poder comprar solo 1/10.000 oz, lo que es una devaluación del 81,4% del valor del dólar.

Esta devaluación de la moneda supondría la automática "revaluación" de todos los bienes y servicios medidos en términos del dólar, pero no en términos de oro, cuyo tipo de cambio con respecto a todos los bienes y servicios se mantendría igual que antes de la devaluación.

Así, la gasolina pasaría de los actuales 1,013 $/L a algo como 5,409 $/L.

Y así para todos los bienes y servicios, activos, inmobiliaria, etc., medidos en dólares.

Ahora, ¿que supone esta devaluación desde el punto de vista de la economía? ¿Y que deberían pensar los poseedores de dólares, y de otros activos?

Lo primero es entender que la devaluación de la moneda ROBA a todos los tenedores de esa moneda. Lo que antes valía 1 dólar, y compraba por un dólar, pasaría en segundos a comprar lo que antes compraban 0,187 dólares.

TODOS LOS PROPIETARIOS DE DÓLARES EN EL MUNDO, VERÍAN CONFISCADA EL 81,3% DE SU RIQUEZA MEDIDA EN DÓLARES.

Por supuesto, para el emisor es una jugada maestra, y es por esta misma razón que tras la confiscación del oro por el ladrón Roosevelt, lo primero que hizo fue DEVALUAR el dólar, que pasó de valer 1/20,67 oz. de oro a valer 1/35 oz.


Las consecuencias no deseadas pasarían por el aguillotinamiento de presidentes de BCs en las plazas públicas por parte de una turba de enfurecidos inversores.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y para quien aún tenga dudas de las intenciones, que vaya atando cabos. Esto viene de lejos y las acciones convergen.
> 
> Este video es de 2009. Curiosa coincidencia ¿No?





estupeharto dijo:


> Y para quien aún tenga dudas de las intenciones, que vaya atando cabos. Esto viene de lejos y las acciones convergen.
> 
> Este video es de 2009. Curiosa coincidencia ¿No?



no lo se porque no pienso verme un vídeo de 50’, pero esta claro que la gripe A era otro manejo para ganar un poco (más) de dinero


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> El papel del oro en el nuevo sistema dependerá de la capacidad de negociación de las partes y de la cantidad de oro que tenga cada uno.
> 
> Hoy en día no hay ningún país en la situación de EEUU en 1944 que disponía de 2/3 de las reservas mundiales lo que le permitió hacer del dólar la referencia para el resto de divisas.
> 
> La situación actual es diferente y el resultado de un posible Bretton Woods también lo sería.



Ahí está el tema. Dudo que veamos un nuevo "Bretton Woods" por múltiples motivos, cuando digo "que nadie sabe qué hacer con el dinero fiat" lo digo en serio y se trata principalmente de un problema de índole sociológico. Sé que a nadie le gusta leer algunas cosas que dejo por escrito, sé que a veces soy el raro del foro, no puedo evitar tener y compartir ciertas impresiones:

Aquí se están sumando ciertas particularidades que presenta el propio fiat con ciertas limitaciones que tenemos a nivel sociológico, generando una especie de combo mortal de la estupidez humana. 

No es un problema de cantidad de oro, no es un problema de base negociadora, no es tan siquiera un problema político, estamos ante un problema de índole sociológico como decía. Se trata de la capacidad del ser humano para incidir sobre sus propias convenciones y en este caso hemos topado ante una bien jodida pues es una abstracción pura y además rige nuestras vidas, el dinero. Poca broma. A ver cómo negocias sobre eso.

Una vez aceptado el fiat resulta muy complicado revertir el proceso, resulta muy complicado renegociar. Resulta muy complicado romper con los paralelismos institucionales bancarios asentados. Implementar Cualquier lógica de emisión que no sea la deuda supone un mazazo para el comercio ya que de lo contrarío estaríamos ante una especie de comunismos aislados en los que cada estado emite como le viene en gana y planifica su propia economía.

Sobre los impulsos de libertad, a mi me caen bien los liberales por ejemplo y sin embargo hay una visión persistente que tengo la cual me aleja de dicha ideología, la visión de que el ser humano es esclavo de sus propias convenciones y en este caso estamos poniendo una en duda que como digo presenta demasiadas particularidades. EL fiat se encuentra demasiado interiorizado. 

Bretton Woods hubo uno, después de la agitación de la segunda guerra mundial y lejos de la opinión pública. A día de hoy con el avance de las comunicaciones... estaría la tentativa de democratizar dicho proceso a nivel interno. Algo que no desean hacer ni estados, ni banca, ni el ciudadano de a pie. 

Lo que pretendo transmitirle es la visión horrorosa de que el fiat funciona precisamente porque no se pone en duda. El fiat funciona porque no se discute, porque para que una convención funcione precisamente no debe ser cuestionada, ni tan siquiera aceptada de forma consciente, son pactos tácitos inconscientes. Ese mundo platónico de las ideas que lejos de liberarnos nos enclaustran.

De este principio siempre se va a aprovechar la autoridad.

Por eso el fiat funciona. De hecho hay una separación de competencias entre estados y bancos centrales lo cual dificulta el proceso. El banco central tiene la exclusiva de la autoridad monetaria. No se discute. Estaríamos ante un claro límite de la democracia por motivos sociológicos del cual se aprovechan la banca y el estado por supuesto y no sé si el conjunto de la sociedad (no voy a entrar ahí).

En resumen, no tengo tan claro eso de "un nuevo Bretton Woods", no sé cómo se canalizaría, no sé en qué foro y tampoco sé bajo qué circunstancias.

Nadie lo sabe.


----------



## ESC (16 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los bancos centrales son instituciones muy opacas porque el sistema fiat requiere de la mentira y el engaño por parte de sus emisores y el silencio cómplice de los Estados que se financian gracias a ellos. Se necesitan ambos.
> 
> Pero los bancos centrales no actúan al unísono y, de la misma forma que los Estados, tienen intereses diversos y actúan de forma diferente para lograrlos. Un muestra es que China ha lanzado ya un nuevo formato digital mientras EEUU sigue sin tener claro si le conviene sacar su propio formato o no.



Ya, pero es que dado lo abstruso del tema y lo expuesto en mi mensaje anterior eso de que los "bancos centrales no actúan al unísono" no lo tengo yo tan claro.

Además me fastidia tener que ir de puntillas sobre estos temas ante el riesgo de ser acusado de conspiranoico, porque sé que hay ciertas lecturas que a usted le desagradan.

Lo cierto es que estamos ante una situación rara de narices y los bancos centrales sí establecen comunicación, ciertas políticas coordinadas y no sabemos muy bien a quién atienden.

Porque yo ya no sé qué pensar, porque no tengo ni idea de qué se cuece entre bambalinas. Estamos ante un sistema monetario en que los estados o incluso los bloques de países pueden ser boicoteados desde dentro con solo modificar un tipo de interés de un banco central y nadie podría señalar jamás que dicha decisión se habría tomado en base a intereses espurios en vez de incompetencia.

Este mundo se ha vuelto un lugar muy raro Spielzeug, aquí confluyen los intereses nacionales con los intereses globalistas, por definirlo de una forma.

------------------------------------------------------

Sé que al final paso demasiado tiempo delante del ordenador y acabo viendo demasiados vídeos por puro aburrimiento expuesto a demasiadas lecturas de la sociedad. Dicho esto le comparto el siguiente vídeo, yo qué sé por qué:



No sostengo que haya una nobleza negra conspirando en la sombra, ni ningún colectivo en concreto. Solo digo que no tengo ni idea de qué está ocurriendo.

No tengo ni idea de qué se cuece a esos niveles en el entorno macro.

Ni pajolera idea, vamos.


----------



## lvdo (17 Feb 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> El escenario 2 llevaría a consecuencias no deseadas por los Bancos Centrales.
> 
> Para empezar, ¿de que forma podrían las autoridades monetarias "reevaluar" el oro a 10.000 $?
> 
> ...



En realidad no es necesario revaluar todos los bienes y servicios, se puede revaluar el oro de forma aislada sin mayores problemas, ya que no habría un patrón oro real. Sería como decir que como el bitcoin vale 40.000€, la barra de pan debería costar 100€.

En ese escenario, el oro no sería parte de un patrón monetario sino que se reservaría para operaciones internacionales, como hizo EEUU hasta el 1971. Sería algo transparente para el sistema fiat, que continuaría aplicándose.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Feb 2022)

Como se va a resolver el problema de la moneda y la deuda y su relación con la tiranía de control tecno sanitaria es un tema apasionante que nadie sabe como terminará, ni siquiera el sanedrín supremo, pero en este hilo a qué estamos a Rolex o a setas?

A ver, ¿oro y plata están ya rompiendo resistencias y cambiarán de tendencia o seguiremos en este lateral lo que me quede de vida?


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2022)

Dejo aquí unos gráficos con el porcentaje sobre spot de una asociación de tiendas alemanas de metales preciosos según el peso de la pieza.

Oro:




Plata:




Platino:




Paladio:




Se ve que la pandemia ha afectado bastante al sobrespot, especialmente con la plata.


----------



## FranMen (17 Feb 2022)

Si no me equivoco, los que tenemos oro somos cuatro gatos y, a su vez, lo que cada uno tenemos es una miseria así que no seríamos problema. Otra cosa es a nivel mundial, en Alemania hay algo más de atesoramiento, Suiza como país tiene mucho más de lo que teóricamente le corresponde, los indios y algunos otros ciudadanos (¿chinos…?) sí que tienen más de lo que corresponde y podrían ser un problema.
No se lo que ocurrirá pero pienso que a nivel nacional (aquí europeo) se impondrán las digitales que se moverán a atonjo de los diligentes (impresión, devaluación, confiscación, caducidad), por el mismo motivo será necesaria una segunda moneda más “real y confiable” para el intercambio entre países.
Véase Venezuela: su moneda se la fllan como quieren, persiguen a los particulares que tienen dólares (que en la actualidad todavía es una moneda “confiable”) Desde el exterior no les aceptan los bolívares, les piden dólares, motivo más para apropiarse de los dólares de los ciudadanos.
Imagino que con el oro pasará igual. Será la moneda de intercambio entre países. Para el ciudadano de a pie poco usable. El estado y grandes empresas interesados en obtenerlo para intercambios internacionales. Para el particular poco uso en el día a día e intentarán confiscarla de la forma más disimulada posible.


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2022)

@Spielzeug

Ejem, olvidar un activo que se anuncia en la Superbowl?
Un activo que se promociona en los medios de comunicación como la revolución monetaria que deja obsoleto al ya obsoleto oro?

*Lo malo no son los roles monetarios conocidos...TODOS son despreciables desde el otro punto de vista si éste representa una posición fundamentalixta , sea cual fuere ...porke el problema monetario de fondo ES EL CONFLICTO DE INTERESES - de aunar facultades excluyentes/agresivas/incompatibles en el mismo formato -. La vaina es k, como en tantos otros sectores, la tecnología faculta hoy en día la separación del dogmático y monolítico trípode de facultades monetarias, pero sin regulador , sin riesgo de contraparte y disponiendo de su máximo portencial en todos los aspectos , salvo el de la tutela estatal - presunta - ...k pa´sus muertos, mirusté.*

Los hechos son que el sistema monetario actual lleva desde su creación haciendo todo lo por deprimir el precio del oro. Distintas formas para hacerlo que han ido fracasando, la última es hinchar todos los activos y pregonar en la Superbowl que se ha descubierto "oro 2.0" que es la criptonita del dinero fiat.

*Siempre insisto en k el Oro ( FreeGold ) no puede activarse antes de k el "FreeCapital" y k posiblemente sea el pistoletazo de salida y fin de fiesta de este desvarío, sobre todo en estas circunstancias de elefantiásico desparrame fiat . Gold devoraría los recursos ...y concentraría la rikeza real mundial y con ese nivel de rendimiento sin riesgo, BTC no crecería y su volumen de capital ES CRUCIAL para asumir su rol - tal como yo lo entiendo - . Bitcoin es dinámico...y por más k digan - más marketing - empuja a ser movido. El Gold, no. Gresham al canto. Creo k BTC debe primero integrarlo todo para k entonces el Oro lo ekilibre - hay konzétos de rikeza incomprensibles para ser contemplados en un consenso , y encima teoricamente ortodoxo : una canalización más o menos espontánea puede ser ferpekta para definir todo ese caótico y variopinto capital -. *

Tu análisis se basa en que los bancos centrales temen al activo que promocionan como "oro 2.0" para evitar que la gente dirija su ahorro *a los metales que es la competencia real del fiat.* Nada más lejos de la realidad...

*Por esa perspectiva bipolar no entiendes o no kieres entender Bitcoin. Ni el dinero ideal para consumidores ni para ahorradores tienen la llave de nada, ni juntos - conflicto de intereses - , ni separados - limitación de cualidades -. Más allá de la consideración personal k tengas de crypto , el hecho es k no puedes explicar la política cañí sin aceptar k el Psoe, por muy cucaracha k sea y mejor o peor te parezca , exista. Sólo consigues un sesgo en tu análisis k lo mutila todo, imo. Supongo k sugerirte una leve reflexión sobre éso no será ninguna falta de respeto...pero es k a menudo genera unos "cosos" argumentales de flixpar, lo k es pasmoso, dado el criterio k demuestras. Pero wé...k éso sólo lo puedes redondear - o no - tú.*

Si quisieran acabar con el bitcoin no necesitan crear un nuevo formato, bastaría con bloquear las cuentas bancarias con las que operan los exchanges, algo que es sencillo con el sistema de pagos SWIFT. Si no lo hacen es porque no quieren y no quieren porque así consiguen la percepción que buscan sobre la oro: es el activo que menos sube y hay que evitarlo.

*Yo no creo k BTC lo haya creado mary Poppings ni Gandhi...pero si Walestrí lo hubiese hecho, no envilecería sus akojonantes facultades . Es imposible hoy en día desligar la economía especulativa/sofisticada de la "real" - cuál sería la "real" ? la de Uganda ? - Crypto y el freemarket integral pueden arreglar éso Y APORTAR MÁS...y es posible k en un departamento estanco. Donde estaría el problema ?*

La fase actual (y final) se resume en que los bancos centrales occidentales aumentan su balances para sostener las burbujas de activos que han creado mientras promocionan descaradamente "oro 2.0" que la gente compra con la ilusión de hacerse rico.

*Lo k piense "la gente", papel higiénico ...si lo k se busca es comprender el percal. La gente oye a Bisbal y chuta potingues a sus hijos por la doctora Esteban, nos ha jodío.*

Las CBDCs no las sacan todos los bancos centrales fruto de un acuerdo, de hecho EEUU sigue sin tener claro si le conviene hacerlo o no y es de los países más atrasados al respecto. La carrera por sacar un nuevo formato digital al que se han ido uniendo otros países, la inicia China. Su intención es desafiar al dólar y evitar sanciones económicas puenteado el sistema SWIFT. El BTC no es el motivo por el que China empezó en 2014 con su proyecto de yuan digital.

*Toda demora es wena para USA, pero no necesariamente por dudar de nada, sino porke es la Reserva de demanda global y tiene el tocho más elefantiásico de pufos por enjugar y minuto más k dure, ratito más de gorroneo. Los diseños y aspiraciones reales de las CBDC son una incógnita. ( De hecho, hasta no disponer de un posible marco monetario multipolar y completo, no serán comprensibles , imo. Todo lo k havemos a día de hoy es especular ).*

El papel del oro en el nuevo sistema dependerá de la capacidad de negociación de las partes y de la cantidad de oro que tenga cada uno.

*Y de su rol en un posible sistema abierto y multipolar k nada tenga k ver con los corsés implementados anteriormente ...de los k el FreeGold se deskojona, por cierto.*

Hoy en día no hay ningún país en la situación de EEUU en 1944 que disponía de 2/3 de las reservas mundiales lo que le permitió hacer del dólar la referencia para el resto de divisas.

*Más allá de la autoridá moral, armamentística, petrolera e industrial de USA entonces, en el 44 los aviones iban a pedales y ganabas una guerra mundial cepillándote dos ciudades. La capacidá bélica actual de destrucción total del planeta elimina el factor coacción. Ya no caben faroles. Todos perderían, como dice el hamijo Vladimiro...o sea, k apaño consensuado - paripé ukraniano de cuchufleta incluído o no - toca.*

La situación actual es diferente y el resultado de un posible Bretton Woods también lo sería.


*Y tanto. Pero tú has decidido k el escenario mundial actual es comprensible sin Walestrí o BTC por tus kojonex morenos, cuando son factores cruciales de las finanzas mundiales actuales. Los malabares financieros son lucrativos y ahí están, y los tiene por el mango gente tan poderosa como el k más. Crees k es lógico ignorarlos ? K en un entente global esos trileros se resignarían a una economía de monasterio ? Dado su peso y como logicamente kerrán un marco de expresión para ello, yo prefiero idealmente encajarlos sin k salpiken.

TODO lo importante debe ser considerado. Es difícil una solución lógica , sólida y perdurable sin éso.*


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Lo que pretendo transmitirle es la visión horrorosa de que el fiat funciona precisamente porque no se pone en duda. El fiat funciona porque no se discute, porque para que una convención funcione precisamente no debe ser cuestionada, ni tan siquiera aceptada de forma consciente, son pactos tácitos inconscientes. Ese mundo platónico de las ideas que lejos de liberarnos nos enclaustran



El hecho de que la divisa este basada en la confianza de sus usuarios en la misma ha sido utilizado como arma de guerra ya en la segunda guerra mundial.

Destabilizar divisas fiduciarias es un arma de guerra que ha enriquecido, entre otros, al señor Soros. Al ser fiduciarias se basan en la percepción que se tenga sobre su fortaleza y esto es muy cambiante y manipulable.

En la doctrina de guerra actual que se basa en gran medida en el plano cognitivo, es decir, en la percepción de los individuos sobre lo que ocurre a su alrededor, está a la orden del día. En el plano de guerra cognitivo es donde, en mi opinión, hay que entender a las criptos.

La primera fue promocionada como oro, el bitcoin, y la segunda pretendía replicar a la plata:









__





Alquimia moderna: transformando ceros y unos en oro


Bitcoin es una genialidad del neuromarketing que ha conmutado conceptos para sugerir la tangibilidad de lo virtual, en concreto del oro. Esto ha posibilitado el surgimiento de una convención entre un grupo de personas que lo consideran el futuro del dinero gracias al mapa mental creado gracias a...




www.burbuja.info






Desde el oro y la plata virtuales, han aparecido la réplica de toda la tabla periódica con sus isótopos y ya superan los 8.000. Creo que el tema de la criptos solamente tienen sentido en el contexto actual en el que los bancos centrales están haciendo lo posible por que no pinchen la burbujas que han creado, criptoactivos incluidos. 

Cuánto tiempo puede durar la ilusión? Yo creo que estamos en la fase final.


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuánto tiempo puede durar la ilusión? Yo creo que estamos en la fase final.



No es una ilusión, es un chanchullo, pero real. Por cierto...instituído hace eones y con el Gold como partícipe trilero - considerado en ese punto "Activo de valor intrínseco" por sus partidarios  - en sistemas fiat sin respaldo.

Lo del oro y la plata crypto puede k no haya k tomárselo más allá de una imagen anecdótica, pero práctica para asociar idea de rikeza a un nuevo prodúto , no creo k merezca más importancia k la de un marketing efectivo.

Y es normal k aparezcan más cryptos...y k no paren. Por ellas mixmax...y por BTC, k es su patrón de facto.

Por ellas, porke un paralelismo real entre Gold y BTC es k ambos se sintetizan como dinero sólido, pues es su rol en el biznez monetario...asínnn k el nicho de "alquiler de aplicaciones digitales" es jugosón - aunke en menor medida de lo k muchas cryptos creen , y más en tramos de euforia y codicia burbujil -. BTC no debe centrarse en aplicaciones crypto, sólo en ser dinero lo más robusto e incorruptible posible - sobre todo en su primera capa -. Incluso puede prescindir de micropagos - como puede hacerlo el Gold en beneficio de otros metales y tipos de dinero - . Ése no es su pastel - o no necesariamente -. Lo digo porke siempre solías insitir en ese punto de la capacidá de pagos cotidianos de BTC y éso lo arregla Ligthning Network...pero es k , imo, LN no es Bitcoin, sino una extensión suya con entidá propia. BTC no va a sacrificar solidez ni sikiera por esa tarea monetaria elemental, sería un error.

Por BTC, porke "multiplicarse" en ellas es más barato k en otras más caras. Con lo k el capital bitcoñero cunde más en las nuevas, k las pumpeas con 4 chavos.

El Canibalismo de Nakamoto basicamente reproduce el timo de los ciclos fiat con el Gold. Crecimiento hasta k el endeudamiento delirante vía crédito sea detenido "por la crízi" , corte de grifo crediticio, insolvencia de deudores...y carga de activos reales a precio puta con una Reserva de Valor paralela. Y welta a empezar. Ese sistema de burbujas elevado a la enésima potencia - no espera a crisis fiat para su labor de extracción, burbujea y drena cada minuto - es la operativa bitcoñera. Entrar en BTC es asegurarse un porcentaje de un fondo de himbersión "Cantillon" *de dinero deflacionario, sep...pero de fiat infinito* (...y el k roba a un ladrón...- fiat - ). Una imagen tópica, pero expresiva de esta interpetación bitcoñera podría ser la de un "Black Rock memocrático"...para mí, algo mucho más cercano a la realidá k la fábula Robinjudiana de rigor.

Por otra parte, con chapas nuevas, BTC evita/dificulta k los pumps beatifiken sikiera poco a poco sus posibles competidores cabeceros, pues cualkier crecimiento drenado en seco genera un suelo residual mayor k el anterior tanto por los adeptos fundamentalixtax de cada proyecto como por los pilláos en pleno ascenso anterior resignados a un hipotético ciclo de revalorización futura...y a BTC le interesan alternativas k pueda sumir en el caos para k la volatilidá extrema los desautorice como dinero. Desde ese plano, sus única áreas de competición serían la seguridá y el crecimiento a largo plazo, y en éso, con su patrón de facto , su capacidá de himbersión y consecuente retroalimentación y su tasa de hash, no tiene rival. Es un loop ferpekto , un winwin k se zampará todo lo k entre en su terreno SIN EL BLINDAJE DEBIDO.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Feb 2022)

Rozando los 1.900 que serán duros de roer... si los superamos resistencia en 1960 y luego del tirón a máximos.


----------



## ESC (17 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Y es normal k aparezcan más cryptos...y k no paren. Por ellas mixmax...y por BTC, k es su patrón de facto.



Pongo en duda que sea su patrón de facto.

Pertenezco a la generación a caballo entre lo analógico y la revolución digital. Ceros y unos, señal discontinua, generación de sistemas y programación. No es equiparable la mercancía material con la mercancía digital. Toda mercancía digital es replicable hasta el infinito y siempre estamos ante un juego de autoengaño y autolimitación.

He crecido con la piratería informática.

Es un conflicto el cual todavía está por desarrollarse, el conflicto entre el mundo digital contra el mundo material.

Yo no estoy tranquilo en posesión de satoshis por ejemplo. Pues se puede replicar la red bitcoin hasta el infinito comenzando de cero, una y otra vez. Lo único distinguible sería el nombre. Ante este hecho la gente obnubilada con bitcoin suele responder que los propios poseedores de bitcoin o la red humana que lo soporta rechaza dichos duplicados. Esa mercancía digital es un autoengaño y como tal puede disiparse en cualquier momento, con solo chasquear los dedos y sin embargo ningún ser humano puede crear oro de la nada.

El oro, la plata, no son un autoengaño.

Como bien señala Spielzeug: _"... el plano cognitivo, es decir, en la percepción de los individuos sobre lo que ocurre a su alrededor, está a la orden del día. En el plano de guerra cognitivo es donde, en mi opinión, hay que entender a las criptos"._

Ojo con la mercancía digital. Mucho cuidado.

...

Recuerdo que a principios del dos mil pensaba que la mercancía digital dejaría obsoleto el mercado en cierto sentido. Me equivocaba, el mercado nunca quedará obsoleto, lo que pasa es que estamos de lleno en una era de autoengaño y eso era lo que no comprendía.

Es un duelo entre el mundo material y el autoengaño en materia monetaria y me sorprende que los materialistas filosóficos sean los primeros obnubilados con el dinero fiat. Para eso nos sirven las ideologías, supongo...

Cuidado con el bitcoin.


----------



## ESC (17 Feb 2022)

Para más inri, algunos estados están adoptando bitcoin de manera oficial.

Podría ser solo cuestión de tiempo que acabasen acaparándolo, ley de gresham, la moneda débil es la que se acaba empleando (en este caso fiat). Dada la endiablada lógica de emisión fiat y que la banca tiene la sartén por el mango es fácil que al igual que acaban absorbiendo la mayor parte del oro también absorban el bitcoin. ...

De ahí a la manipulación hay un solo paso.

Siempre pensé que la banca adoptaría algún sistema propio análogo al bitcoin. Pero qué cojones, igual lo que se adopta desde la oficialidad es el propio bitcoin. ...

Menudo período.


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Rozando los 1.900 que serán duros de roer... si los superamos resistencia en 1960 y luego del tirón a máximos.



A ver si arranca ya joer, que quiero hacer algo de caja en BV y mi objetivo es soltar en máximos de 2020


----------



## frankie83 (17 Feb 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A ver si arranca ya joer, que quiero hacer algo de caja en BV y mi objetivo es soltar en máximos de 2020



Yo no sé si esa es buena cota para vender.. porque 55 euros/g y no 60/70 o directamente 100?


y solo sería un 2x, hay acciones que se han marcado mucho más que eso


----------



## Ircapo (17 Feb 2022)

Cómo veis Alexco Resource? Para meterle más artillería?
Parece que está a unos niveles interesantes.
Platera sin deuda


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo no sé si esa es buena cota para vender.. porque 55 euros/g y no 60/70 o directamente 100?
> 
> 
> y solo sería un 2x, hay acciones que se han marcado mucho más que eso



Hombre, por eso decía "algo". Voy para largo, pero me he encaprichado con un cochelico clásico y lo pagaría haciendo algo de caja liquidando una parte de lo que tengo allí. Que ya estoy como el Cubano Juden que antes andaba por aquí (hola @clapham) que al ritmo que vamos con la inflación, vamos a parecer Cuba o Venezuela donde los coches viejos son una inversión


----------



## L'omertá (17 Feb 2022)

Bueno, ¿qué? ¿No pasa nada hoy?


----------



## juli (17 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Cuidado con el bitcoin.



No sé ké te hace pensar k kienes lidien con ello no lo tengan. Weno, leyendo el resto del post, sí lo sé : El confort de sentenciar desde el total desconocimiento.

Demasiados sinsentidos , prejuicios y tópicos y además, demasiado elementales pa´cascarme una parrafada de respuesta , sorry - con menos de ello no daba ni pa´mpezar a aclarar nada -...el caso es k algo me jode k el personal menosprecie el asunto - y no para actuar respecto a él, k ahí, ayákadakualo, sino para acopiar algo del criterio necesario respecto a un engendro realmente deslumbrante y entiendo k más para gente a la k la agonía fiat le preocupa/descoloca , pero kizá esté dando demasiáo por sentado - ...de cualkier modo, convencer no me motiva demasiado y con exponer , voy k jodo ...y tampoco es cuestión de llenar el hilo de réplicas y contrarrépicas por semejantes obviedades , pues como topic, sólo es tangencial .

En el post k kuoteas hay argumentos prácticos y creo k apañaítos k creo k podrían aportar algún atajillo respecto a la línea general de info k se pueda encontrar en el foro y con la k no estoy muy de acuerdo. Si valen a alguien, de coña, si no...ahí kedan y a otra cosa. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Pintxen (18 Feb 2022)

1.671,31 la onza. Veremos si continúa la tendencia alcista!!!


----------



## sebboh (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## ESC (18 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> No sé ké te hace pensar k kienes lidien con ello no lo tengan. Weno, leyendo el resto del post, sí lo sé : El confort de sentenciar desde el total desconocimiento.



Solo digo que en lo personal bitcoin me suscita ciertas dudas, no se lo tome como un consejo personal.

Piense lo que quiera sobre el bitcoin, por supuesto.



juli dijo:


> Demasiados sinsentidos , prejuicios y tópicos y además, demasiado elementales pa´cascarme una parrafada de respuesta , sorry - con menos de ello no daba ni pa´mpezar a aclarar nada -...el caso es k algo me jode k el personal menosprecie el asunto - y no para actuar respecto a él, k ahí, ayákadakualo, sino para acopiar algo del criterio necesario respecto a un engendro realmente deslumbrante y entiendo k más para gente a la k la agonía fiat le preocupa/descoloca , pero kizá esté dando demasiáo por sentado - ...de cualkier modo, convencer no me motiva demasiado y con exponer , voy k jodo ...y tampoco es cuestión de llenar el hilo de réplicas y contrarrépicas por semejantes obviedades , pues como topic, sólo es tangencial .



Bueno, pues he expuesto obviedades sinsentido.

Curioso, cuando lo obvio es un sinsentido.


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Solo digo que en lo personal bitcoin me suscita ciertas dudas, no se lo tome como un consejo personal.
> 
> Piense lo que quiera sobre el bitcoin, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Sep...de hecho lo de hablar de "sinsentidos" es mermeladita diplomática, no kería tensar la cuerda . Pero wé...pagarás por TUS actos, haluego no llores. O llora en la tasca de cuñáos de tu barrio, porke sus van a atracar A-TO-DOS.

Toma ( es retórico , en realidá es "ahí keda" ) : Para holders a largo de perspectivas como la tuya, se llama SUPOSITORIO. S´apellida XXL.

*








Así será el euro digital que el BCE quiere tener listo en 2025


Tener un red similar a la blockchain, pero controlada por un organismo central permitiría tener un control mucho más amplio de los ciudadanos.




www.libremercado.com




*
Lo de 2025 es sólo pa´k rime. Como hay un diox k lo tienen hace tiempo nikeladito en el cajón esperando para precipitarlo ante el detonante debido.

Parece mentira k personas k han depositado su confianza en los MPs y por tanto, conscientes de lo k un puto cromo mierdoso de simple papel puede atrofiar su patrimonio "palpable" ande entoavía con las pinículas k calzas tú...sin hacerse una centésima parte de idea de lo k la tecnología puede aportar a esos mecanismos de control Y ROBO. Sep...porke los chorizos k van a pilotar esas armas de mangoneo masivo llaman "bien común" y "memocracia" al ROBO...y Terrorixmo, fraude, insolidaridá o negazionixmo AL LIBRE ALBEDRÍO. Hasta ahí ya llega tu detector de "constructos" , "ilusiones" y "entelekias" interesadas , cherto, bambino ?

Si el fiat puede atrofiar el valor PRÁCTICO de los MPs o cualkier otro activo "negacionixta" del constructo monetario oficial...prepararsus pa´las cabriolas del poderío "digital" sobre ellos, porke literalmente los puede TRITURAR - lo de digital es secundarísimo y una cuestión estética para observadores de la luna k no ven más allá de los cambios en sus operativas de pago cotidianas, en realidá el poderío de esos mecanismos monetarios estriba en su centralización O NO. Y ...sí, BTC es NO - mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, k´akí no hay Santos -. Una puta oda consonante en alejandrinos al NO. Al NO néctar y kintaesenzia de LIBERTÁ. Y como los MPs representen algo de ello, en la medida k puedan , los van a desguazar.

Pero nada...k ya sabes, el XXL vía anal k eliges por inercia e inhibición - haluego dí k t´han obligáo - , se apellida CENTRALIZADO..y de segundo, DE KOJONEX. Y lo emite , por sorprendente y generosa delegación del otrora rigurosísimo BCE , el mismo Banco de Hezpaña k está endiñando una trillonada de euros a pufo al sistema Target2 uropedo haciendo la vista gorda a créditos morosos como garantía colateral. Con ello , trinca de la "inocente y engañada" banca centruropeda blindada, casualidá casualidosa, como ACREEDOR PREFERENCIAL en la constitución hezpañola...y, a k lo aciertas ? Megapufazo k va a llevar tu monedita digital cañí desde su puto parto PARA K LO PAGUES TÚ.

Una vez ahí, y cuando te pongan al Carballo o la Esteban dando las ruedas de prensa del Banco de Hezpaña porke k todo , debidamente enlatáo , importará ya un puto wevo, ábrete un hastag en twitter y sus montais un coro de plañideras atracás. Weno...en twitter no, k es digital. Mejor en manis geriátricas provincianas petadas de Charos livertarihas con tiza morada en la jeta y niños con globitos de colores...pero presenciales y palpables, eso sí ...con un buen cheiro a sudor analógico, blindaje simpar ante las fechorías de los mangantes, como todo cuñáo sabe.

Por cierto, el debate monetario sustancial no es si los MPs valen mejor como dinero...sino si valen mejor COMO TIMO, pues ésas son las claves k manejan los timadores disfrazáos de bambis k acceden a esas instancias de poder. Afortunadamente, pintan bien para un combo con BTC k puentee los sistemas de control monetario politicucho...y digo "PINTAN", y matizo "A PRIORI" , pork ya iremos viendo. Éso sí...cuando toke por kojonex, alguno lo va a pagar a precio de hímen de top model. Pero nada, a rezar por ello, pues...

Y de todos modos, wen provecho, k la zampada es ganada a pulso...y al César, lo suyo, faltaría piú.


----------



## L'omertá (18 Feb 2022)

Leer a Juli es como leer a Nostradamus pero algo se saca .
Tienes que empezar así: Cuarteta decimosegunda; el advenimiento del oro.


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Leer a Juli es como leer a Nostradamus pero *algo se saca* .



Éso te gustaría a tí golosón...aver metío antes...  ( molaba más el icono k silbaba despistáo, menos engreído k reírse de una parida propia ).


p.d. a menudo se hace desagradable, ni puta gana de polémicas con gente amable y correcta... pero hay k abrirse de orejas y dejarse de chorradas , koño, k es muy tarde ya y estos ijoeputas van a mil por hora .

Hay k entenderlo todo, k toda info es poca...ahí ya, destripar a conciencia, k pa´éso está & el prota es kadakualo y su putabidatéte...pero ponerse muros por cabezonería o pereza es un lujo impermisible, joder...Si algo dicen estos últimos años es k estos puercos van a calzón kitáo.


----------



## lvdo (18 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> .....
> 
> Es cierto que para bloquear las cuentas no hacen falta las cbdc, pero en un sistema digamos híbrido, que es en el que estamos actualmente, donde hay fiat tanto digital como físico, ¿qué crees que ocurriría si empiezan a bloquear cuentas arbitrariamente? Que todo el mundo iría corriendo a sacar su dinero en efectivo.
> 
> ...



Retiros masivos de dinero en Canadá tras controvertidas declaraciones del gobierno Por CoinTelegraph


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Feb 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Retiros masivos de dinero en Canadá tras controvertidas declaraciones del gobierno Por CoinTelegraph




Esto si que no se podía haber previsto. ¿Quién coño podría haber imaginado que un bloqueo discrecional de las cuentas de los ciudadanos, por la Ley 55/555 de febrero/2022, de POR QUE ME SALE DE LA POLLA, iba a conducir a una extracción masiva de los fondos que estos ciudadanos depositaban en esos bancos?

Bueno, al menos espero que hayan conseguido parar el fascismo.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Feb 2022)

Traducción: pretendemos seguir profundizando en la crisis de las cadenas de suministro y queremos que siga subiendo la inflación.

   * El FMI advierte a Europa: la crisis de suministros podría extenderse a 2023 y contagiar a la inflación *



La crisis de suministros seguirá siendo un problema para Europa hasta 2023. El Fondo Monetario Internacional ha advertido de que "las interrupciones del suministro podrían durar más, posiblemente hasta 2023".
Este aviso es importante porque son precisamente los cuellos de botella los que explican la *escalada inflacionaria* de los últimos meses. El aviso del FMI, por tanto, esconde una segunda derivada: la inflación continuará siendo alta durante 2022.
"Estimamos que los choques de oferta pueden explicar alrededor de la mitad del aumento en la inflación de los precios de los bienes manufacturados. El resto se explica principalmente por una mayor demanda", señala el documento publicado por el organismo.

Los problemas logísticos y la falta de microchips, entre otros bienes clave, están frenando en seco la fabricación de muchos productos.
Los fabricantes se enfrentan desde hace meses a un encarecimiento de los costes de producción y, sin los suministros necesarios para fabricar más, están vendiendo por debajo de su capacidad. Al mismo tiempo, la demanda no deja de aumentar. Un cóctel letal que lleva al aumento de los precios finales de los productos.

"Estimamos que el PIB habría sido alrededor de un 2% más alto, lo que equivale al crecimiento de aproximadamente un año en tiempos normales previos a la pandemia para muchas economías europeas", señala la directora gerente del FMI, Kristalina Georgieva.
Ante esta situación de incertidumbre, el desafío para los bancos centrales es respaldar la recuperación sin permitir que se arraigue una alta inflación.
El Banco Central Europeo se enfrenta ahora al reto de contener *una inflación desbocada *que, en el caso de España, supera el 6%, una tasa no vista desde principios de los años 90, hace 30 años.
Para detener este círculo vicioso, el BCE tendría que subir los tipos de interés, y esto sería como echar el freno de mano en la economía en un momento crítico para la recuperación.
Es el gran error de la última crisis, que ahora el BCE se cuida de volver a cometer. En 2008 el presidente del BCE, Jean-Claude Trichet, subió tipos de interés demasiado pronto, y esto cercenó el consumo y enfrió las economías europeas.

Mantener estables las expectativas de inflación a mediano plazo a pesar de los impulsos transitorios de la inflación, incluso debido a las interrupciones del suministro y al aumento de los precios de la energía, "es clave para gestionar esta disyuntiva", señala el FMI.
"El BCE ha decidido acertadamente mantener una postura monetaria acomodaticia hasta que se cumpla su objetivo de inflación a medio plazo", al tiempo que conserva su flexibilidad para ajustar el rumbo si la elevada inflación subyacente resulta ser más duradera de lo esperado, añade el documento.


----------



## FranMen (18 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien recuerda a que nivel de valoración del oro pasábamos a defcon 1?
Con esto quiero recordar que la subida del oro no es buena señal, no es motivo de alegría, significa que la fiesta de dinero gratis se acaba y empieza el sufrimiento, sólo puede estar tranquilo el que tiene ingentes cantidades de oro, no los betillas que tenemos unas onzas.


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2022)

*" En 1974, EE. UU. temía que Europa revaluara/monetizara el oro porque Europa tenía la mayor parte del oro monetario. Con el nacimiento del euro, Europa dio una señal clara al valorizar a precio de mercado su oro monetario y devolverlo al sistema monetario."*







__





Foreign Relations of the United States, 1969–1976, Volume XXXI, Foreign Economic Policy, 1973–1976 - Office of the Historian


history.state.gov 3.0 shell




history.state.gov






*RELACIONES EXTERIORES DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS, 1969–1976, VOLUMEN XXXI, POLÍTICA ECONÓMICA EXTERIOR, 1973–1976
63. Minutas de la reunión 1 del personal de directores y regionales del Secretario de Estado Kissinger*
Washington , 25 de abril de 1974, de 15:13 a 16:16
[Aquí se omite una discusión no relacionada con la política monetaria internacional.]
Secretario Kissinger : Ahora tenemos a Enders , Lord y Hartman . Hablarán por separado o juntos. (La risa.)
Sr. Hartman : Un trío.
Señor Lord : Puedo agotar mi conocimiento del oro con bastante rapidez, creo.
Secretario Kissinger : Ahora, yo tenía un trato con Shultz —nunca hablar de oro en esta reunión de personal— porque su estimación de lo que aparecería en los periódicos de las reuniones de personal es casi igual a la mía.
¿Van a discutir algo? ¿Esto está ahora en la discusión pública, lo que estamos discutiendo aquí?
Sr. Enders : Ha estado muy cerca de eso. Ha estado en los periódicos ahora: la propuesta de la CE . 2
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Sobre qué? ¿Revalorizar su oro?
Sr. Enders : Revalorización de su oro, en la transacción individual entre los bancos centrales. Eso ha estado en el periódico. El tema es, obviamente, sensible; pero no es, creo, más que el grado habitual de sensibilidad sobre el oro.
Secretario Kissinger : Ahora, ¿cuál es nuestra posición?
Sr. Enders : Ya sabe cuál es la propuesta de la CE .
Secretario Kissinger : Sí.
[Página 232]
Sr. Enders : No implica un cambio en el precio oficial del oro. Permitiría compras y ventas al mercado privado, siempre que no hubiera una compra neta del mercado privado por parte de un banquero central individual en un año. Y luego habría ventas individuales entre los bancos centrales en—
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Cómo pueden permitir la venta al mercado privado? Ah, ¿y luego comprarían en el mercado privado?
Sr. Enders : Entonces comprarían.
Secretario Kissinger : Pero no comprarían más de lo que vendieron.
Sr. Enders : No comprarían más de lo que vendieron. No habría un aumento neto en el oro en manos de los bancos centrales que estaba en manos de la CEE . Podría estar en manos de otros.
Tengo dos cosas que decir sobre esto, Sr. Secretario. Una es: si sucede, como ellos propusieron, sería en contra de nuestros intereses de esta manera.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Lo ha aceptado o es sólo una propuesta francesa?
Sr. Enders : Es un consenso informal que han alcanzado entre ellos.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Fueron discutidos con nosotros en absoluto?
Sr. Enders : No de manera sistemática. Están proponiendo enviar a Washington al Ministro de Finanzas holandés y el Gobernador central holandés hablaría con el Tesoro.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Cuál es la opinión de Arthur Burns ?
Sr. Enders : Arthur Burns —Hablé con él anoche sobre eso, y todavía no definió una visión general. No estaba dispuesto a hacerlo. Dijo que quería examinar más de cerca la propuesta. Henry Wallich , el hombre de asuntos internacionales, indicó esta mañana que probablemente adoptaría la posición tradicional de que deberíamos estar a favor de la eliminación gradual del oro del sistema monetario internacional; pero quería echarle otro vistazo. Entonces Henry Wallich indicó que probablemente se opondrían a esto. Pero no estaba preparado para hacerlo hasta que lo miró más detenidamente.
Secretario Kissinger : Pero la consecuencia práctica de esto es revaluar su suministro de oro.
Sr. Enders : Precisamente.
Secretario Kissinger : Sus reservas de oro.
Sr. Enders : Así es. Y sería seguido muy de cerca por una propuesta dentro de un año para tener un precio oficial del oro:
Secretario Kissinger : No hace ninguna diferencia de todos modos. Si pasan oro al precio de mercado, eso en efecto establece un nuevo precio oficial.
[Página 233]
Sr. Enders : Muy cerca de eso, aunque su...
Secretario Kissinger : Pero si preguntan qué están haciendo, permítanme decir que la economía no es mi fuerte. Pero mi entendimiento de esta propuesta sería que, al abrirla a otros países, en realidad están volviendo a poner oro en el sistema a un precio más alto.
Sr. Enders : Correcto.
Secretario Kissinger : Ahora, eso es a lo que nos hemos opuesto consistentemente.
Sr. Enders : Sí, lo tenemos. Tienes convertibilidad si ellos—
Secretario Kissinger : Sí.
Sr. Enders : Ambas partes tienen que estar de acuerdo con esto. Pero se desliza hacia y daría como resultado, dentro de dos o tres años, volver a colocar el oro en la pieza central del sistema: uno. Dos, a un precio mucho más alto. Tres: a un precio que podrían determinar unos pocos banqueros centrales en tratos entre ellos.
Entonces, en efecto, creo que lo que tienes aquí es un pequeño grupo de banqueros que se reúnen para obtener una máquina de impresión de dinero para ellos. Determinarían el valor de sus reservas en un grupo muy pequeño.
Hay dos cosas mal con esto.
Secretario Kissinger : Y estaríamos afuera.
Sr. Enders : Podríamos unirnos a esto también, pero hay muy pocos países en el mundo que tienen grandes cantidades de oro, Estados Unidos y los continentes son la mayoría de ellos. Los LDC y la mayoría de los demás países, incluido Japón, tienen cantidades relativamente pequeñas de oro. Por lo tanto, sería altamente inflacionario, por un lado, y, por el otro, un medio muy poco equitativo de aumentar las reservas.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Por qué los alemanes lo aceptaron?
Sr. Enders : Los alemanes aceptaron, nos han dicho, sobre la base de que sería discutido con los Estados Unidos, condicionado a la aprobación de los Estados Unidos.
Secretario Kissinger : Serían sancionados por haber retenido dólares.
Sr. Enders : Serían sancionados por haber tenido dólares. Eso probablemente no suponga mucha diferencia para los alemanes en este momento, dadas sus muy altas reservas. Sin embargo, creo que pueden haber llegado a eso sobre la base de que o nos opondríamos, uno, o dos, que tendrían que pagar y financiar los déficits de Francia e Italia de alguna manera de todos modos; Entonces, ¿por qué no dejar que prueben esta propuesta primero?
Sin embargo, la CE está potencialmente dividida sobre esto, y si se les ejerce suficiente presión, estas diferencias deberían reaparecer.
[Página 234]
Secretario Kissinger : Entonces, ¿cuál es nuestra política?
Sr. Enders : La política que le sugerimos es que, (1), nos negamos a estar de acuerdo con esto—
Secretario Kissinger : Soy totalmente alérgico a las decisiones europeas unilaterales que afectan fundamentalmente los intereses estadounidenses, tomadas sin consultar a los Estados Unidos. Y mi tendencia es aplastar cualquier intento en el que lo hagan hasta que aprendan que no pueden hacerlo sin hablar con nosotros.
Ese sería mi instinto básico, aparte de los méritos de la cuestión.
Sr. Enders : Bueno, me parece que hay dos cosas aquí. Una es que no podemos dejar que se salgan con la suya con esta propuesta porque es por las razones que usted indicó. Además, es una mala política económica y va en contra de nuestros intereses fundamentales.
Secretario Kissinger : También hay un cambio fundamental en nuestra política que perseguimos en los últimos años, ¿o me equivoco en eso?
Sr. Enders : Sí.
En segundo lugar, señor secretario, presenta una oportunidad, y deberíamos tratar de negociar por esto, para avanzar hacia una desmonetización del oro, para comenzar a sacar el oro del sistema.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Pero cómo se hace eso?
Sr. Enders : Bueno, hay varias formas. Una forma es decirles que aceptarían este tipo de arreglo, siempre que el oro se canalizara a través de una agencia internacional, ya sea en el FMI o en un grupo especial, y se vendiera en el mercado, por lo que habría aumentos graduales. .
Secretario Kissinger : Pero los franceses nunca aceptarían esto.
Sr. Enders : Podemos tener una contrapropuesta. Hay otra propuesta, y es que el FMI comience a vender su oro, que ahora es de 7 mil millones, al mercado mundial, y deberíamos tratar de negociar eso. Eso comenzaría la desmonetización del oro.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Por qué estamos tan ansiosos por sacar el oro del sistema?
Sr. Enders : Estábamos ansiosos por sacarlo del sistema, comenzar, porque es un equilibrio típico de adelante o atrás. Si esta propuesta retrocede, volverá al sistema central.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Pero por qué va en contra de nuestros intereses? Entiendo el argumento de que va en contra de nuestros intereses que los europeos tomen una decisión unilateral contraria a nuestra política. ¿Por qué va en contra de nuestros intereses tener oro en el sistema?
Sr. Enders : Va en contra de nuestros intereses tener oro en el sistema porque si permanece allí, se evaluará periódicamente. Aunque todavía tenemos algunas participaciones sustanciales de oro, alrededor de[Página 235]11 mil millones: una parte más grande del oro oficial en el mundo se concentra en Europa occidental. Esto les da la posición dominante en las reservas mundiales y los medios dominantes para crear reservas. Hemos estado tratando de alejarnos de eso hacia un sistema en el que podamos controlar—
Secretario Kissinger : Pero ese es un problema de balanza de pagos.
Sr. Enders : Sí, pero es una cuestión de quién tiene la mayor influencia a nivel internacional. Si tienen el instrumento de creación de reservas, al tener la mayor cantidad de oro y la capacidad de cambiar su precio periódicamente, tienen una posición relativa a la nuestra de un poder considerable. Durante mucho tiempo tuvimos una posición relativa a la de ellos de un poder considerable porque podíamos cambiar el oro casi a nuestro antojo. Esto ya no es posible, ya no es aceptable. Por lo tanto, hemos ido a los derechos especiales de giro, que también es equitativo y podría tener en cuenta algunos de los LDC .intereses y que aleja el poder de Europa. Y es más racional en—
Secretario Kissinger : ¿“Más racional” se define como más en nuestros intereses o qué?
Sr. Enders : Más racional en el sentido de más receptivo a las necesidades mundiales, pero también más en nuestro interés al permitir que...
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Te sorprendería? He olvidado cómo se generan los DEG . ¿Por acuerdo?
Sr. Enders : Por acuerdo.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿No hay forma automática?
Sr. Enders : No hay forma automática.
Señor Lord : Tal vez algunos de los europeos, pero los LDC están de nuestro lado y no los apoyarían.
Sr. Enders : No creo que nadie los apoye. Secretario Kissinger : ¿Pero podrían hacerlo de todos modos?
Sr. Enders : Sí. Pero para que lo hagan de todos modos, tendrían que violar importantes artículos del FMI . Así que esto no sería una salida total. (Risas.) Pero habría renuencia por parte de algunos europeos a hacer esto.
También podríamos hacerlo menos interesante para ellos al comenzar a vender nuestro propio oro en el mercado, y esto los presionaría.
Sr. Maw : ¿Por qué no encajaría eso si empezáramos a vender nuestro propio oro a un precio?
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Pero cómo diablos pudo suceder esto sin que lo supiéramos antes de tiempo?
Sr. Hartman : Tuvimos consultas al respecto antes de tiempo. Varios de ellos han venido a pedirnos que expresemos nuestras opiniones. Y creo que la razón por la que vienen ahora a preguntar es porque saben que tenemos una opinión generalmente negativa.
[Página 236]
Sr. Enders : Así que creo que deberíamos tratar de romperlo, creo, como primera posición, a menos que estén dispuestos a asignar algún tipo de acuerdo de desmonetización.
Secretario Kissinger : Pero, en primer lugar, eso es imposible para los franceses.
Sr. Enders : Bueno, es imposible para los franceses bajo el Gobierno Pompidou . ¿Sería necesariamente bajo un futuro gobierno francés? Deberíamos probar eso.
Secretario Kissinger : Si tienen oro para saldar las cuentas corrientes, tarde o temprano nos encontraremos otra vez con la misma proposición. Luego se les pedirá a otros que se unan a este asunto de los asentamientos.
¿No es esto lo que están haciendo?
Sr. Enders : Me parece, Sr. Secretario, que debemos intentar, no descartar, a priori, un escenario desmonetizante, porque ambos podemos ganar con esto. Eso libera oro a un precio más alto. Tenemos oro, y algunos de los europeos tienen oro. Nuestros intereses se unen a los de ellos. Esto sería útil; y también, por otro lado, quitaría paulatinamente esa posición dominante que han tenido los europeos en términos económicos.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Quién está con nosotros en la desmonetización del oro?
Sr. Enders : Creo que podríamos conseguir que los alemanes desmonetizaran el oro, los holandeses y los británicos, durante un largo período de tiempo.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Qué hay de los japoneses?
Sr. Enders : Sí. Los árabes no han mostrado gran interés por el oro.
Secretario Kissinger : Podríamos darles mucho oro.
Sr. Sisco : Sí. (La risa.)
Sr. Sonnenfeldt : A esos altos precios en dólares. No sé por qué querrían tomarlo.
Secretario Kissinger : Por los accesorios del baño en la Casa de Huéspedes en Río. (La risa.)
Sr. McCloskey : Eso nunca funcionaría.
Secretario Kissinger : Eso nunca funcionaría. ¿Por qué nunca podría llenar la bañera? Probablemente se necesiten dos semanas para llenarla.
Sr. Sisco : Hace tres años, cuando Jean 3 estaba en una de esas bañeras grandes, dos de esos tipos con parlantes en ese momento entraron directamente. No estaba muy acostumbrada. (La risa.)
Secretario Kissinger : No tienen guardias con parlantes en esa casa.
Sr. Sisco : Bueno, lo hicieron en el '71.
[Página 237]
Sr. Brown : Por lo general, se han fijado en otras direcciones.
Sr. Sisco : Claro. (La risa.)
Secretario Kissinger : OK Mi instinto es oponerme. ¿Cuál es tu opinión, Arte?
Sr. Hartman : Sí. Creo que por el momento, en términos del tipo de sistema que buscamos, sería muy difícil de defender en términos de cómo.
Secretario Kissinger : ¿ Ken ?
Sr. Rush : Bueno, creo que probablemente sí. La pregunta es: supongamos que siguen adelante por su cuenta de todos modos. ¿Entonces que?
Secretario Kissinger : Los arrestaremos.
Sr. Enders : Creo que deberíamos analizar muy detenidamente, Ken, las ventas muy sustanciales de oro (oro estadounidense en el mercado) para asaltar el mercado del oro de una vez por todas.
Sr. Rush : No estoy seguro de que podamos hacerlo.
Secretario Kissinger : Si siguen adelante por su cuenta en contra de nuestra posición en algo que consideramos fundamental para nuestros intereses, tenemos que demostrarles que no pueden salirse con la suya. Con suerte, deberíamos tener la posición correcta. Pero simplemente no podemos dejar que se salgan con la suya con estos pasos unilaterales todo el tiempo.
Señor Lord : ¿El Tesoro está de acuerdo con nosotros en esto? Quiero decir, si este tipo viene cuando el secretario está fuera del país...
Secretario Kissinger : ¿Quién viene?
Sr. Enders : El Ministro de Finanzas holandés, Duisenberg , y Zijlstra. Creo que tomará alrededor de dos semanas trabajar en una posición firme sobre esto. El Tesoro querrá nuestro liderazgo en la dureza de la misma. Aceptarán nuestro liderazgo en esto. Tomará, creo, algún tiempo hablarlo o hablarlo con Arthur Burns , y tendremos que ver cuál es su reacción.
Sr. Rush : Tenemos alrededor de 45 mil millones de dólares al valor actual—
Sr. Enders : Eso es correcto.
Sr. Rush : Y hay alrededor de 100 mil millones de dólares en oro.
Sr. Enders : Eso es correcto. Y la facturación anual en el mercado del oro es de unos 120 mil millones.
Secretario Kissinger : El mercado del oro generalmente está en connivencia con Arthur Burns .
Sr. Enders : Sí. Esa ha sido mi experiencia. Así que creo que tenemos que traer a Arthur .
Secretario Kissinger : Arthur es un hombre razonable. Déjame hablar con él. Le toma un tiempo enloquecedor para hacer un punto, pero es un hombre razonable.
Sr. Enders : Aún no ha tenido la oportunidad de ver la propuesta.
[Página 238]
Secretario Kissinger : Hablaré con él antes de irme. 4
Sr. Enders : Bien.
Sr. Boeker : Me parece que las ventas de oro son quizás la Etapa 2 en una estrategia que podría romper el movimiento europeo, que la Etapa 1 debería formular un diseño estadounidense de contrapropuesta para aislar a los que se oponen con más fuerza, los franceses y los estadounidenses. italianos. Eso atraería un apoyo considerable. Sería atractivo para los japoneses y otros. Creo que esto podría hacerse bastante fácilmente. Y eso, en sí mismo, debería ejercer una presión considerable sobre la CEE para un consenso tentativo.
Sr. Hartman : No es una confrontación. Es decir, me parece que podemos discutir los diversos aspectos de esta cosa.
Secretario Kissinger : Oh, no. Deberíamos discutirlo, obviamente. Pero no me gusta la propuesta de que hagan algo y luego inviten a otros países a unirse a ellos.
Sr. Hartman : Estoy de acuerdo. Eso no es lo que han hecho.
Sr. Sonnenfeldt : ¿Podemos hacer que vengan después de las elecciones francesas para que no nos den patadas en la cabeza?
Sr. Rush : Creo que sí.
Secretario Kissinger : Creo que sería mucho mejor discutirlo después de las elecciones francesas. Además, nos daría una mejor oportunidad. ¿Por qué no le dices esto a Simon ?
Sr. Enders : Bien.
Secretario Kissinger : Que vengan después de las elecciones francesas.
Sr. Enders : Bien. Volveré, puedo hablar con Simon . Supongo que Shultz estará fuera entonces. 
Sr. Sonnenfeldt : Saldrá el 4 de mayo.
Sr. Enders : Sí. Mientras tanto, seguiremos adelante y desarrollaremos una posición sobre la base de esta discusión.
Secretario Kissinger : Sí.
Sr. Enders : Bien.
Secretario Kissinger : Estoy de acuerdo en que no deberíamos tener una consulta; mientras hablemos del Tesoro, me siguen presionando para que presida un comité de política del Tesoro. ¿Te opones a eso?


----------



## mr nobody (18 Feb 2022)

esseri rebentando el hilo otra vez?


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> esseri rebentando el hilo otra vez?



Te saltaste la ortografía de parvulitos, puto hanalfaveto ? Lo mixmo k t´echaron por jugar a médicos con algún compi...

Tu mierdahilo está en las Marianas del foro, con las paridas de fernandita la censora. Su team de cuñáos lameculos intentó rescatarlo. No funcionó. Sin el mando a distancia en la mano valen media puta mierda, iwal k él.

Las kejas al maese Mutley, k abrió éste . Yo k tú no comparaba en dominio señorío y dominio, k lo mixmo yastás mayor pa´ésos yúyus.

A pastar, maifrén.


----------



## mr nobody (18 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Te saltaste la ortografía de parvulitos, puto hanalfaveto ? Lo mixmo k t´echaron por jugar a médicos con algún compi...
> 
> Tu mierdahilo está en las Marianas del foro, con las paridas de fernandita la censora. Su team de cuñáos lameculos intentó rescatarlo. No funcionó. Sin el mando a distancia en la mano valen media puta mierda, iwal k él.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr nobody (18 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Te saltaste la ortografía de parvulitos, puto hanalfaveto ? Lo mixmo k t´echaron por jugar a médicos con algún compi...
> 
> Tu mierdahilo está en las Marianas del foro, con las paridas de fernandita la censora. Su team de cuñáos lameculos intentó rescatarlo. No funcionó. Sin el mando a distancia en la mano valen media puta mierda, iwal k él.
> 
> ...



a mi me molaba leerte pero con vuestras peleas de ninhato me acabasteis haciendo pirar de ese hilo


----------



## Atolladero (18 Feb 2022)

¡Vaya guerra! la plata sobre los 24 y el oro sobre los 1900, esto tiene que salir disparado hacia arriba ya...


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Feb 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> ¡Vaya guerra! la plata sobre los 24 y el oro sobre los 1900, esto tiene que salir disparado hacia arriba ya...



Están intentando que el oro no se les vaya de los 1900, deben estar vendiendo oro papel como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## fran69 (18 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Traducción: pretendemos seguir profundizando en la crisis de las cadenas de suministro y queremos que siga subiendo la inflación.
> 
> * El FMI advierte a Europa: la crisis de suministros podría extenderse a 2023 y contagiar a la inflación *
> 
> ...



Me hace gracia cuando dicen "hasta" en plan Nostradamus.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Feb 2022)

__





Yuan rising in global payments_china.org.cn


China's national online news service



m.china.org.cn





Se ha producido un fuerte aumento en el uso del yuan en los pagos internacionales a comienzo de año. De un 2,7% en diciembre a un 3,2% en enero. Es un aumento muy fuerte en muy poco tiempo y un récord para el yuan, veremos si es un movimiento puntual o un cambio de tendencia:




Los bancos centrales también van aumentando la cantidad de yuanes en sus reservas:




Mientras tanto, China sigue importando grandes cantidades de oro y en 2021 casi vuelven a los niveles pre-pandemia con 818 toneladas:





__





Gold consumption soars during festival_china.org.cn


China's national online news service




t.m.china.org.cn


----------



## frankie83 (18 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que realmente son los únicos que pueden comprar… china es hoy en día lo que era india para el imperio Romano, un sumidero de riquezas de donde todo entra pero nada puede salir, como si de la ballena de Pinocho se tratara


----------



## Josebs (18 Feb 2022)

China tiene unos problemas estructurales muy graves, como son los proximos problemas poblacionales que se le vienen por la politica del hijo unico, la macroburbuja inmobiliaria que tienen, y sobre todo la desafeccion de las nuevas generaciones a trabajar como chinos( tema poco tratado por los analistas, pero vital para mantener su crecimiento)...
Intentaran usar sus reservas en vano creo yo, solo con una debil colaboracion de Rusia no van a ningun lado, nadie del bloque occidental ni la India cambiaran de bando, China game over?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (18 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Alguien recuerda a que nivel de valoración del oro pasábamos a defcon 1?
> Con esto quiero recordar que la subida del oro no es buena señal, no es motivo de alegría, significa que la fiesta de dinero gratis se acaba y empieza el sufrimiento, sólo puede estar tranquilo el que tiene ingentes cantidades de oro, no los betillas que tenemos unas onzas.



Oro ni idea, plata eran los 50$


----------



## ESC (18 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Sep...de hecho lo de hablar de "sinsentidos" es mermeladita diplomática, no kería tensar la cuerda . Pero wé...pagarás por TUS actos, haluego no llores. O llora en la tasca de cuñáos de tu barrio, porke sus van a atracar A-TO-DOS.
> 
> Toma ( es retórico , en realidá es "ahí keda" ) : Para holders a largo de perspectivas como la tuya, se llama SUPOSITORIO. S´apellida XXL.
> 
> ...



¿Vale?.




juli dijo:


> Por cierto, el debate monetario sustancial no es si los MPs valen mejor como dinero ...



¿Por qué el debate monetario sustancial no es si los Mps valen mejor como dinero?. ¿Asume usted que todo dinero debe ser siempre un timo?.



juli dijo:


> sino si valen mejor COMO TIMO, pues ésas son las claves k manejan los timadores disfrazáos de bambis k acceden a esas instancias de poder.



Según le estoy entendiendo no eche usted balones fuera. No sería cosa de los timadores pues usted está reconociendo complicidad al señalar que todo dinero es un timo.



juli dijo:


> Afortunadamente, pintan bien para un combo con BTC k puentee los sistemas de control monetario politicucho...y digo "PINTAN", y matizo "A PRIORI" , pork ya iremos viendo. Éso sí...cuando toke por kojonex, alguno lo va a pagar a precio de hímen de top model. Pero nada, a rezar por ello, pues...
> 
> Y de todos modos, wen provecho, k la zampada es ganada a pulso...y al César, lo suyo, faltaría piú.



¿Qué zampada?.

Se lo pregunto de forma abierta; ¿Cree en las promesas del bitcoin como futuro sistema monetario, aceptado por todo el mundo, mientras el resto de criptos orbitan a su alrededor y los bancos centrales y los estados se tienen que plegar a ello?.

¿Es eso lo que trata de decirme?.


----------



## ESC (18 Feb 2022)

@juli

El período de los patrones monetarios, de momento, parece haber llegado a su fin. Solo hay fiat, no hay referencia, es un caos.

Nos referíamos a un "patrón monetario" durante el período intermedio en el que pasamos de emplear exclusivamente metales a metales/papel moneda y siempre dentro de un ámbito internacional. El mundo ha cambiado demasiado durante estos últimos tres siglos, esas barreras nacionales en materia de comercio se han ido disipando en gran medida gracias al propio dinero fiat regido por la red bancaria central.

Había un duelo entre el oro y la plata en torno a dicho patrón, pero, ¿patrón bitcoin?. ¿Es equiparable?.

Podría explicarme cómo diantres piensa aplicar usted un patrón bitcoin a escala mundial, ¿por simple aceptación espontánea de la ciudadanía?.
¿Por qué cree que todo el mundo va a cegarse con el bitcoin tal cual usted lo ha hecho?.

Si bitcoin es el oro, ¿Qué shitcoin ocuparía el papel del dinero de uso común y por qué?.

¿Cómo funcionaría todo ese futuro monetario?.

Quizás este no es el hilo para tratar esta cuestión.


----------



## Atolladero (18 Feb 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Oro ni idea, plata eran los 50$



El petróleo está cerca de los 100$, la verdadera lucha se produce en la plata, hace 11 años llego casi a los 50 $, además de su valor monetario es el elemento después del petróleo con más aplicaciones industriales. 

La revalorización de la plata puede conllevar el hundimiento del dólar y permitiría saldar cuentas pendientes con los anglosajones, el sueño de cualquier hispano de bien.


----------



## FranMen (18 Feb 2022)

Josebs dijo:


> China tiene unos problemas estructurales muy graves, como son los proximos problemas poblacionales que se le vienen por la politica del hijo unico, la macroburbuja inmobiliaria que tienen, y sobre todo la desafeccion de las nuevas generaciones a trabajar como chinos( tema poco tratado por los analistas, pero vital para mantener su crecimiento)...
> Intentaran usar sus reservas en vano creo yo, solo con una debil colaboracion de Rusia no van a ningun lado, nadie del bloque occidental ni la India cambiaran de bando, China game over?



Exacto, los “próximos” problemas de China son los de rabiosa actualidad aquí desde hace años


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Qué zampada?.
> 
> Se lo pregunto de forma abierta; ¿Cree en las promesas del bitcoin como futuro sistema monetario, aceptado por todo el mundo, mientras el resto de criptos orbitan a su alrededor y los bancos centrales y los estados se tienen que plegar a ello?.
> 
> ¿Es eso lo que trata de decirme?.



La zampada de empobrecerse mientras el el fiat es despojado de valor por propios sus emisores.

No .

Creo k BTC puede ser un sistema monetario operativo aceptado por kien kiera hacerlo , alimentado por el resto de cryptos - en una economía mundial en proceso de completa tokenización - ...y posiblemente CentralBanksters y estados se aprovechen de ello...aunke ésto no me importa lo suficiente para tener una idea demasiado definida.

Y creo k los MPs , operando con BTC, son perfectos para puentear los sistemas monetarios ( CBDC ) k esos estados implementen . E incluso ese sistema dual podría contar con un respeto consensuado por akéllos como un mercado libre monetario ( o como dos elementos más de un mercado libre global del k los estados podrían estar al margen más allá de una leve regulación k repercutiese en un desarrollo razonable de sus sistemas públicos ).

La estructura de éso ,a grandes rasgos, la tienes varios posts atrás.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Feb 2022)

Josebs dijo:


> China tiene unos problemas estructurales muy graves, como son los proximos problemas poblacionales que se le vienen por la politica del hijo unico, la macroburbuja inmobiliaria que tienen, y sobre todo la desafeccion de las nuevas generaciones a trabajar como chinos( tema poco tratado por los analistas, pero vital para mantener su crecimiento)...
> Intentaran usar sus reservas en vano creo yo, solo con una debil colaboracion de Rusia no van a ningun lado, nadie del bloque occidental ni la India cambiaran de bando, China game over?



tanto game over que están en su segunda olimpiada en.. tan solo 14 años. 
y además se permiten tratar al resto del mundo como apestados 
si eso no te dice algo


----------



## estupeharto (18 Feb 2022)

Qué pesaos con la mierda las cristos. Que compren lo que les dé la gana y dejen de dar la vara continuamente. Estos que van siempre menospreciando y alardeando, como si fueran algo, cuando son unos memos desagradables que no los quieren ni en su casa. Payasos


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> @juli
> 
> El período de los patrones monetarios, de momento, parece haber llegado a su fin. Solo hay fiat, no hay referencia, es un caos.
> 
> ...



No había visto ésto.

No hay ningún duelo personal...no kería enwarrar el hilo, es todo. Los puntos fallaban tan desde la base k no había por donde cogerlo...o peor, una vez cogido, no habría cómo soltarlo , creo k lo expliké.

Ni por el forro estoy cegáo con Bitcoin - ni con nada k sea pasta - ni mucho menos intento autoengañarme con ello como dices desde el principio en lo k me parece un reduccionismo ridículo - y sí, personal, por tu parte, en el k ni se me ocurre entrar, precisamente por lo ridículo k es y porke sencillamente no llevaría a ninguna parte más allá de chapa y weltas en círculo...y sin el menor interés para nahide, imo -.


----------



## ESC (18 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> No había visto ésto.
> 
> No hay ningún duelo personal...no kería enwarrar el hilo, es todo. Los puntos fallaban tan desde la base k no había por donde cogerlo...o peor, una vez cogido, no habría cómo soltarlo , creo k lo expliké.
> 
> Ni por el forro estoy cegáo con Bitcoin - ni con nada k sea pasta - ni mucho menos intento autoengañarme con ello como dices desde el principio en lo k me parece un reduccionismo ridículo - y sí, personal, por tu parte, en el k ni se me ocurre entrar, precisamente por lo ridículo k es y porke sencillamente no llevaría a ninguna parte más allá de chapa y weltas en círculo...y sin el menor interés para nahide, imo -.



Sí, edité mi anterior mensaje y borré esa apreciación de sobre entrar en un duelo personal.

Está bien.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Feb 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> El petróleo está cerca de los 100$, la verdadera lucha se produce en la plata, hace 11 años llego casi a los 50 $, además de su valor monetario es el elemento después del petróleo con más aplicaciones industriales.
> 
> La revalorización de la plata puede conllevar el hundimiento del dólar y permitiría saldar cuentas pendientes con los anglosajones, el sueño de cualquier hispano de bien.



Y no solo hace 11 años, sino hace unos 42 también.









Historical Gold Silver Ratio Long Term and Now


Learn about the gold silver ratio from ancient Egypt, Lydia, Greece, Rome, through the dark ages, into medieval England, Italy, new world Spain, at the founding of the US republic, and into the modern




sdbullion.com


----------



## Vaross (19 Feb 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> El petróleo está cerca de los 100$, la verdadera lucha se produce en la plata, hace 11 años llego casi a los 50 $, además de su valor monetario es el elemento después del petróleo con más aplicaciones industriales.
> 
> La revalorización de la plata puede conllevar el hundimiento del dólar y permitiría saldar cuentas pendientes con los anglosajones, el sueño de cualquier hispano de bien.



Ves con opciones de alcanzar los 40$ la plata a lo largo de este año? Muchos expertos señalan que sigue estando infravalorada, y el platino?


----------



## fran69 (19 Feb 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Ves con opciones de alcanzar los 40$ la plata a lo largo de este año? Muchos expertos señalan que sigue estando infravalorada, y el platino?



Sueldo de un legionario Romano, 30 denarios al mes, ( 120gr plata.)
Sueldo en la época de Alfonso XXII (1876), de un médico 125 pesetas, (120gramos de plata).
Año 2022, sueldo de una tiktokera enfermera de un vacunodromo, 1.800€ (2.250 gr de plata.)

Moraleja,,. La plata en algún momento de la historia tiene que hacer un x20 para igualar y seguramente un x30 por pasada de frenada, y que mejor momento que como consecuencia del tan cacareado y adorado "resset monetario" y "agenda 2030".


----------



## Josebs (19 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> tanto game over que están en su segunda olimpiada en.. tan solo 14 años.
> y además se permiten tratar al resto del mundo como apestados
> si eso no te dice algo



Solo estan quemando sus pocas naves..


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2022)

fran69 dijo:


> Sueldo de un legionario Romano, 30 denarios al mes, ( 120gr plata.)
> Sueldo en la época de Alfonso XXII (1876), de un médico 125 pesetas, (120gramos de plata).
> Año 2022, sueldo de una tiktokera enfermera de un vacunodromo, 1.800€ (2.250 gr de plata.)
> 
> Moraleja,,. La plata en algún momento de la historia tiene que hacer un x20 para igualar y seguramente un x30 por pasada de frenada, y que mejor momento que como consecuencia del tan cacareado y adorado "resset monetario" y "agenda 2030".



Moraleja II : Un coche no vale lo mismo cuando es el primero k compras o el décimo de tu colección, aunke fuese el mismo modelo. En ese caso, muchos de los fundamentos k lo harían valioso los cubrirían las opciones de k ya dispones, con lo k sería pagar dos veces por ellos, lo k no parece demasiado lógico en busca de una definición adecuada de valor.

Tampoco puedo ver esas reglas de 3 categóricas, andando un sistema de dinero irreal de por medio. Sistema k , por cierto, prima otros factores bien más mundanos y a menudo en conflicto con la realidá objetiva k aporta un chivato/alarma monetaria - alarma k es la base de la cansina reclamación metalera de justicia poética monetaria -.

Más vería k algo como la plata pete en un momento dado por el sistema de burbujas incesantes inherente al fiat - más aún con toda la narrativa piniculera de k se podría rodear el hecho y, por tanto, exprimir esa teta llegado el momento - . Además, los MPs han dejado de ser esa "alarma" monetaria k los hacía valiosos. Y es un hecho k cualkier proyección de precio basada en ello no está asegurada, pues no lo está k retomen esa facultá ( mejor dicho, k los chanchullos imperantes les dejen retomarla ).

No veo k un reconocimiento en precio del valor intrínseco de los MPs llegue por ahí dentro de un sistema trilero ( k se revaloricen en un sistema monetario chanchullero, probablemente sí ). Por cierto, con BTC como sistema principal de movimiento de capital, y en caso de k éste conservara su volatilidá, una Reserva de valor real como la k los MPs ofrecen sí k creo k encontraría su lugar bajo el sol como "blindaje" cotidiano y codiciado, lo k representaría un altísimo valor...y correlacionado continuamente con un sistema de crecimiento perpetuo, nada menos. O k los CentralBanksters revaloricen algo de lo k disponen casi en exclusiva para seguir siendo beneficiados por el mismo sistema chanchullero. Y argumentos de ese tipo sí los veo con los pies en el suelo por su consideración del escenario actual, al contrario de otros , de una épica maravillútiful, pero k lo buscan es derruírlo, con la kimera k suponen ante semejante engendro tragarikeza k tanto y tantos se ha lleváo ya por delante.

Lo mismo esos escenarios son más valorables y objetivos k el k procura actualmente el fiat a los metaleros...k ya ha demostrado sobradamente k su objetivo es puentearlos y lo hace tan eficazmente como muestra tu ejemplo. Lo digo porke kien llega a hilos de este tipo y descubre la narrativa de los MPs se encuentra una "verdá indiscutible" k tarde o temprano se impondrá poco menos k por inercia...y éso no tiene porké ser necesariamente asínnn, en absoluto. Donde caben dos kilos y pico por bailar en el hospital frente a 120 gramos por jugarse el pescuezo en la Legión, cabe tonelada y pico por el pedo embotellado de una choni internetera o 30 por una calcomanía digital de Bart Simpsom para el metaverso, como ya se da actualmente. Y de ahí al próximo desvarío...

En fin...tóa la chapa va para recordar k el Valor Real de los MPs también es un constructo. ( De hecho, todo el dinero lo es , pues no pasa de un standby artifical en el intercambio de bienes y servicios, k es lo k sería realmente la expresión suprema ese Valor Real / Precio Real - k incluiría, por supuestón, condicionantes de tiempo y lugar, k son los k el constructo "dinero" , k ya es un chanchullo per sé , busca puentear/ningunear -) .

A partir de ahí, todo son intereses de las apuestas de unos y otros. Valores "reales" ...pero en claves subjetivas, ballapordióx.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2022)

Cava dice que se abrochen los cinturones:



PD.- El hombre me cae bien, pero hay que reconocer que falla bastante, a ver ahora


----------



## Gusman (19 Feb 2022)

fran69 dijo:


> Sueldo de un legionario Romano, 30 denarios al mes, ( 120gr plata.)
> Sueldo en la época de Alfonso XXII (1876), de un médico 125 pesetas, (120gramos de plata).
> Año 2022, sueldo de una tiktokera enfermera de un vacunodromo, 1.800€ (2.250 gr de plata.)
> 
> Moraleja,,. La plata en algún momento de la historia tiene que hacer un x20 para igualar y seguramente un x30 por pasada de frenada, y que mejor momento que como consecuencia del tan cacareado y adorado "resset monetario" y "agenda 2030".



125 ptas de 1876 no son 120 gr de plata.
125 ptas × 5gr de plata 0.835 = 521 gr de plata pura.
Si lo haces con duros salen 560 gr aprox.

El precio de la plata, como cualquier producto, depende de la energia invertida para su produccion. Ahora la energia es mas barata que en la epoca de los romanos y Alfonso XII, lo cual no quita que este infravalorada.


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Cava dice que se abrochen los cinturones:
> 
> 
> 
> PD.- El hombre me cae bien, pero hay que reconocer que falla bastante, a ver ahora



Balla,balla...parece k la MMT va siendo considerada por los gurusitos mainstream ( éste, "de andar por casa" , pero wé...pone ACDC de cabecera y a menudo tiene ramalazos de tipo sencillote , asínnn k me cae bien , dado el vendeburrixmo y chuloputerío gremial - ...al lado del payaso fantasmón ése del bigotito con el k colaboraba , k se montó un estudio TV a cuenta de subir hilos de burbuja a la red en plan sapienzia propia , parece el mismísimo Buda - ).

K los Centralbanksters no puedan revalorizar el Gold por obstáculos legales - más allá de k regulen a sus anchas , k ésa es otra - no es problemo...y además, abrazando el recurso Kastuzo de siempre - k el marrón lo resuelvan OTROS ...& a mí k me registren - :

Dejas fluir la hiperimpresión a un depósito ( cryptos )...y una vez consolidado...le metes un antídoto ( Reserva de Valor ). Ahí tienes volatilidá de *crecimiento* especulativo ( BTC ) y *enrikecimiento* promedio ( Gold )...y, por supuestón, impresora sin fin para dar gas al mamotreto.

De nuevo la afoto práctica : Lleva la riada desbordada a un valle vacío...y cuando sea un lago ( es imprescindible dejarlo crecer, o el "antídoto" sin riesgo - Gold - aplacará, o cuando menos, ralentizará la elefantiásica capacidá de absorción k el trile necesita ) le sueltas un Iceberg-esponja .

Emites pa´lo público...y ello repercute proporcional y constantemente en la especulación y el ahorro PRIVADOS : Has desmanteláo el perpetuo conflicto de intereses fiat de k acreedores y deudores compartan moneda y sus cataclixmox cíclicos. Los centralbanksters, contentos, Walestrí, too...los austríakos y sus omaigózs! , encantáos de la vie. Y tira millas sin parar mákina.

Chin pún.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2022)

Criptomillenials pasándose al oro


----------



## juli (19 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Criptomillenials pasándose al oro



Atiende a factores sin importancia y obvia otros claves.

Éso sí, el oxtión milennial - y no - en Oro papel va a ser épico. Y con barullo korrúto, del k le mola a la Kastuza...pa´continuar la demonización del modelo caducaíto.


La culpa ? De los Bullionbaks y su alkiler trilero, el alokéited, el reyístred & la puta k los parió ...y "a mí k me registren" 236.0

De verdá, el físico disponible debe ser de gag de las Campanadas de Martes y trece.

Dis táim is dífrent.


----------



## Muttley (19 Feb 2022)

Clavado cierre de oro y plata 
Siempre hacen lo mismo


----------



## Pintxen (20 Feb 2022)

Hola a todos.
Voy a hacer un poco de off topic...
Una persona bastante cercana me ha ofrecido entrar en una movida que él asegura que es una oportunidad única de negocio ya que, según él, tiene información privilegiada y va a ser un pelotazo que puede dar mucha rentabilidad.
La movida se llama "The View" y es una plataforma de realidad virtual promovida por una empresa que se llama Success Factory.
Me he informado un poco y me huele a estafa piramidal de manual, pero me extraña mucho que sea así viniendo de la persona que me lo ha ofrecido. Podría ser que a él se la hayan colado...
Qué opináis? Sabéis algo de esto?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Feb 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Voy a hacer un poco de off topic...
> Una persona bastante cercana me ha ofrecido entrar en una movida que él asegura que es una oportunidad única de negocio ya que, según él, tiene información privilegiada y va a ser un pelotazo que puede dar mucha rentabilidad.
> La movida se llama "The View" y es una plataforma de realidad virtual promovida por una empresa que se llama Success Factory.
> ...



Pregunta por Andy & Jhon o el príncipie Nigeriano


----------



## Larsil (21 Feb 2022)

¡Patrón oro! ¡Hey!


----------



## FranMen (21 Feb 2022)

fran69 dijo:


> Sueldo de un legionario Romano, 30 denarios al mes, ( 120gr plata.)
> Sueldo en la época de Alfonso XXII (1876), de un médico 125 pesetas, (120gramos de plata).
> Año 2022, sueldo de una tiktokera enfermera de un vacunodromo, 1.800€ (2.250 gr de plata.)
> 
> Moraleja,,. La plata en algún momento de la historia tiene que hacer un x20 para igualar y seguramente un x30 por pasada de frenada, y que mejor momento que como consecuencia del tan cacareado y adorado "resset monetario" y "agenda 2030".



El otro día en la radio, Litsz 170 francos por su primera ópera de adolescente, el comentarista decía unos 2100€ al cambio. 
Cálculos: 170/20x5,81=49,385 gr oro.x53,45=2639€
Liga latina (aproximado pues se aprobó pasado mediados del XIX y la ópera es de 1824). 49,385x 15,5=765,48x0,672=514,4€

Con respecto al legionario hay otros pluses que podían ser importantes y que fueron cambiando, se que existieron pero no exactamente en que consistían, por ejemplo raciones de trigo, sandalias, gladium, tierras en su jubilación (revueltas cuando no se las daban)…


----------



## juli (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## juli (21 Feb 2022)

Hey, hey...Ésta es jugosa.

Además del aumento de posibles trapis a espaldas del dólar , al lorito con el físico, k los recién estrenados exchanges metaleros Orientales ya empiezan a moverse SOBRE el mantel trincando clientela ( y ké clientela ! )...



_*( sorry... pelín jartito de corta y pegas, dejo el link a hilo kolonabíriko, último post )*_






__





Jir comes da NWO


Hasta la Kastuzita lanza arañazos a los Central Banksters...akí está vendío tól peixe, maifrén... Aunke como ex-cachorro Premium de JPM , se le ha olvidáo decir a cuenta de sus patronsitos : "donde Bitcoin pasa de Estafa - cuando estaba mucho más barato y tocaba acumular - a Gran Himbersión -...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Atolladero (21 Feb 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Ves con opciones de alcanzar los 40$ la plata a lo largo de este año? Muchos expertos señalan que sigue estando infravalorada, y el platino?



La plata se puede poner en los 50 $ en muy pocas semanas o sesiones diría yo, está tan reprimida como un corcho en una botella de cava catalán. 

Eso sí, si piensas invertir compra plata física, el mercado de futuros puede reventar en cualquier momento, sus existencias de plata física deben estar en mínimos.

Comprar plata física es una de las acciones mas antisistema que existen. Repito, todo español de bien debe contribuir a acabar con esto, el sistema no puede estar más carcomido y gangrenado. 

Las empresas no paran de ocultar la situación real de sus cuentas y de transvasar sus costes a proveedores y transportistas, esto no creo que se sostenga por mucho más tiempo, la famosa resilencia no es tal, pura fachada. Si a eso le sumamos la imbecilidad de mandos intermedios y superiores, acostumbrados a tragar con todo sin rechistar, imaginaos las consecuencias. 

Este finde creo que hemos llegado a precios récord de gasolina y gasóleo. Atentos también a la escalada de precios de los alimentos.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (21 Feb 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Comprar plata física es una de las acciones mas antisistema que existen.
> 
> Repito, todo español de bien debe contribuir a acabar con esto, el sistema no puede estar más carcomido y gangrenado.



Sino la que mas, mucho mas que el oro, pero mucho mas.

Y no solo todo español, sino todo ser humano del planeta, se acabaría la tontería bien rápida si se acaba con la manipulación se los MPs y se pierde la confianza en el fiat, pero somos muy poco en este mundo.


----------



## Muttley (21 Feb 2022)

No tiene que ver con el oro ni con la plata, sino con geopolítica. 
Uno de lis artículos más aberrantes que he visto. 
Y eso que hay donde elegir


----------



## juli (21 Feb 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Sino la que mas, mucho mas que el oro, pero mucho mas.
> 
> Y no solo todo español, sino todo ser humano del planeta, se acabaría la tontería bien rápida si se acaba con la manipulación se los MPs y se pierde la confianza en el fiat, pero somos muy poco en este mundo.



Los tokens digitales CON RESPALDO en metal son claves - Tokens k con total evidencia no están siendo lanzados por corporaciones/instituciones punteras del sector DELIBERADAMENTE Y POR ALGÚN TIPO DE CONSENSO , pero vamos, tal cual k es asínnn , no tiene pies ni cabeza k por ejemplo, Sprott no esté colocando onzas literalmente como churros , éso es ABSOLUTAMENTE ANTINATURA Y ANORMAL - ...y ojo, porke a estas alturas pueden aparecer para provocar precios fuera de toda previsión, sobre todo si el corte de pelo general k se está mamando todo el sector se acentúa - k es absolutamente lógico, por otra parte -.


Como muestra, un botón : El mercado bajista crypto ha llevado a k en el top100 del sector se mueva tanto dinero diario en activos de libre cotización - empezando desde BTC y ETH y hacia todas las demás - ...COMO EN USD$ STABLE COINS !!! ésto no había pasado , ni sikiera se había acercado lejanamente a ello, JAMÁS...y es un mercáo colosal , ya de varios trillones de dólares y en crecimiento...K PIDE RESERVAS DE VALOR EFECTIVAS - no fiat - A GRITOS, pues ese nicho está totalmente desatendido con confeti en plena bajada a los infiernos. En fin...el factor crypto k veníamos subrayando desde eones atrás. ( Vuelvo al símil del "Iceberg-esponja" en un lago de crypto referenciado a fiat ).

Para redondear la exposición : ...hay ya nada menos k 5 Stable coins en el top 18 por valor en fiat - la tercera a punto de entrar en el Top10 - . Absolutamente akojonante .

Obviamente no me refiero a tokens en custodia , respaldados en metal y con el evidente riesgo de contraparte como vehículo de ahorro ideal, sino al efecto k ésto tuviese sobre un mercado físico k presumiblemente y sin fantasmadas tiene k estar realmente tensionadísimo. Muy , pero k muy al loro con esta situación y las posibles maniobras al respecto.


----------



## Pintxen (22 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> No tiene que ver con el oro ni con la plata, sino con geopolítica.
> Uno de lis artículos más aberrantes que he visto.
> Y eso que hay donde elegir



Y entonces por qué los gringos no montan una guerra en su territorio una vez al año?


----------



## Furillo (22 Feb 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Y entonces por qué los gringos no montan una guerra en su territorio una vez al año?



Siempre es mucho mejor que se maten otros por ti. ¿Cuántas bombas cayeron entre 1939 y 1945 en Norteamérica? 

El negocio está en hundir a tus potenciales rivales, y luego coger la banderita de la paz y la democracia, y endeudar hasta las cejas a estos mismos para "La Reconstrucción".


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Feb 2022)

El Becario está desgastando la tecla del "Sell"... van a tener que cambiarle de teclado


----------



## IvanRios (23 Feb 2022)

La plata superando el último máximo. Venga, a ver si esta sí que vamos 'parriba'.


----------



## Atolladero (23 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> La plata superando el último máximo. Venga, a ver si esta sí que vamos 'parriba'.



Ha superado la media diaria de 200 días, podría retestearla hoy o mañana y subir como un sputnik. Aunque lo mejor sería no retestearla para que no nos de un infarto...putos pinches anglos (que os jodan)


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> La plata superando el último máximo. Venga, a ver si esta sí que vamos 'parriba'.



Estos últimos días circulaba una tabla por ahí con el porcentaje k las exportaciones rusas representaban en el mercadeo de metales mundial.

Cabeceras en paladio y platino...considerables en Gold. No plata.

Tras éso y leer hoy un hilo absolutamente brutal de Gromen sobre el juego de manos ruso en oil/Gold, la vieja leyenda urbana de k JPMorgan se hubiese hecho con la platuki física mundial me encajaba como un wante...para no perderse una fiés a la k no estaba invitado.

De k la falta de cryptos respaldadas en MPs es deliberada y espera su momento, k puede ser cualkiera - posibly cuando unos cuantos países , o alguno ya de cierta entidá , metan BTC en sus Reservas - mejor ni hablamos.







Jir comes da NWO


Hasta la Kastuzita lanza arañazos a los Central Banksters...akí está vendío tól peixe, maifrén... Aunke como ex-cachorro Premium de JPM , se le ha olvidáo decir a cuenta de sus patronsitos : "donde Bitcoin pasa de Estafa - cuando estaba mucho más barato y tocaba acumular - a Gran Himbersión -...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Feb 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Ha superado la media diaria de 200 días, podría retestearla hoy o mañana y subir como un sputnik. Aunque lo mejor sería no retestearla para que no nos diera un infarto...putos pinches anglos (que os jodan)



Como les está costando...

Eso sí en físico está carillo:

En el Andorrano la onza más barata ahora mismo Britannias a 26,65 Eurazos

En Coininvest parecido, a 26,42 Eurazos


Edito.

Que guapo este Morgan, pero 200 ñapos es exgerado:









Monedas de plata Estados Unidos: Moneda de Plata Morgan Dollar - P 2021


Moneda de Plata Morgan Dollar Filadelfia(P) 2021 de Estados Unidos, con estuche y certificado de autenticidad. Estas monedas de 26,68 gramos de Plata pura están acuñadas con un valor facial de por la Casa de la Moneda de Filadelfia.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com


----------



## ESC (23 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Ni por el forro estoy cegáo con Bitcoin - ni con nada k sea pasta - ni mucho menos intento autoengañarme con ello como dices desde el principio en lo k me parece un reduccionismo ridículo - y sí, personal, por tu parte, en el k ni se me ocurre entrar, precisamente por lo ridículo k es y porke sencillamente no llevaría a ninguna parte más allá de chapa y weltas en círculo...y sin el menor interés para nahide, imo -.



Un inciso.

El problema no es que bitcoin se perciba como el oro. El problema es qué criptomoneda sería percibida como plata o el cobre, paladio etcétera.

La cuestión no es cegarse con el bitcoin, el problema son todas las criptos en su conjunto como para operar como un sistema monetario alternativo pues se trata de un escenario caótico.

Al señalarle ese hecho concreto usted parece ponerse a la defensiva y dice que este tipo de análisis no interesan a nadie. ¿Qué análisis hacer si no?.

¿Le resultan poco prácticas mis palabras?. En períodos de incertidumbre, se buscan valores refugio. Ese caos que implican las shitcoins es lo que puede acabar lastrando al propio bitcoin ...


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Un inciso.
> 
> El problema no es que bitcoin se perciba como el oro. El problema es qué criptomoneda sería percibida como plata o el cobre, paladio etcétera.
> 
> ...




No. No me puse a la defensiva , ya te dije k implicaba demasiáo tiempo rebatirte, sólo fui práctico - y el hilo no es de cryptos -.

Pusiste en duda k BTC sea un patrón de facto...y éso es absolutamente evidente en el ranking crypto : Es el agujero negro/ mangante oficial del tingláo ( Canibalismo de Nakamoto ) , el Kapital casi oficial - de hecho, los primeros años fue el OFICIAL para hacerte con cualkier crypto , entre Tether y el resto de cryptos inflaban/consolidaban el globo -. Con 10.000 bitcoins por una pizza...cómo ibas a inflar el sector ? Fue la travesia del desierto necesaria hasta la adopción particular k comenzase a volcar el fiat de los early adopters...para k las cryptos lo multiplicaran. El re$to es historia...

Y sobre el caos crypto ...mete una Reserva de Valor Global NO INFINITA de fondo...y ya te cuento la perfecta forma k pilla todo el sistema.


----------



## ESC (23 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> ... porke sencillamente no llevaría a ninguna parte más allá de chapa y weltas en círculo...y sin el menor interés para nahide, imo -.



¿Sin el menor interés para nadie?. Pues son este tipo de análisis precisamente lo que acaba determinando el valor.

¿Le resultan poco prácticas mis palabras?. En períodos de incertidumbre, se buscan valores refugio. Ese caos que implican las shitcoins es lo que puede acabar lastrando al propio bitcoin ...



juli dijo:


> No. No me puse a la defensiva , ya te dije k implicaba demasiáo tiempo rebatirte, sólo fui práctico - y el hilo no es de cryptos -.



Este hilo trata sobre la plata/oro y para valorarla debemos tener en cuenta todos estos aspectos, lo cual atañe al bitcoin nos guste o no. Pues las crypos nos las venden como la competencia directa a los tangibles.

Está todo interrelacionado, pido disculpas a los integrantes del hilo si les parecen impertinentes mis aportaciones. Ya paro en tal caso.




juli dijo:


> Pusiste en duda k BTC sea un patrón de facto...y éso es absolutamente evidente en el ranking crypto :



Pues lo sigo poniendo en duda. El ranking crypto es circunstancial como para referirnos a un patrón con el único argumento de ser el pionero.

Ser la primera es un argumento endeble el cual depende de la volátil y efímera percepción colectiva. Sea consciente de que si en cualquier momento cualquier otra cripto se pone de moda ante una avalancha de gente que no se subió al carro en el momento oportuno, convirtiéndose en la nueva cripto "más cara del mundo", por el motivo que sea, todo el tinglado se viene abajo.

Efecto moda. Nada equiparable con el oro.



juli dijo:


> Es el agujero negro/ mangante oficial del tingláo ( Canibalismo de Nakamoto ) , el Kapital casi oficial - de hecho, los primeros años fue el OFICIAL para hacerte con cualkier crypto , entre Tether y el resto de cryptos inflaban/consolidaban el globo -. Con 10.000 bitcoins por una pizza...cómo ibas a inflar el sector ? Fue la travesia del desierto necesaria hasta la adopción particular k comenzase a volcar el fiat de los early adopters...para k las cryptos lo multiplicaran. El re$to es historia...



Honestamente, Esas explicaciones se me quedan cortas.

A la larga bitcoin parece diseñado para justificar las CBDC.



juli dijo:


> Y sobre el caos crypto ...mete una Reserva de Valor Global NO INFINITA de fondo...y ya te cuento la perfecta forma k pilla todo el sistema.



Eso es lo que trato de transmitirle, es infinita pues hay que ver a todas las criptos en su conjunto.

Parte del autoengaño se sustenta en su fijación personal de percibir al bitcoin como un patrón. Quizás esa es la clave.

Desde mi punto vista, si me perite la observación, lamento diferir con usted.


----------



## Atolladero (23 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Estos últimos días circulaba una tabla por ahí con el porcentaje k las exportaciones rusas representaban en el mercadeo de metales mundial.
> 
> Cabeceras en paladio y platino...considerables en Gold. No plata.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo descarto Juli, pero mientras eso se produce échanos una mano y fomenta abiertamente la compra de plata física.

A mi no me gustan las criptos, creo que uno de los males de este mundo es la tecnoidolatría y que todos deberíamos practicar el minimalismo digital. Llámame antiguo, que por edad no te va a faltar razón.


----------



## Pintxen (23 Feb 2022)

El oro a 1.686,86 € la onza. Cerca de máximos históricos


----------



## juli (23 Feb 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Yo no lo descarto Juli, pero mientras eso se produce échanos una mano y fomenta abiertamente la compra de plata física.
> 
> A mi no me gustan las criptos, creo que uno de los males de este mundo es la tecnoidolatría y que todos deberíamos practicar el minimalismo digital. Llámame antiguo, que por edad no te va a faltar razón.



Joder...éso es como fomentar la halfavetización.

El k no pille...ajo & water. Crees k debería convencerse a alguien de éso ? Bastante manzanillo será kien no lo haya hecho ya en alguna medida.

Por cierto...Te haces cargo de la impresión *demencialmente alcista* k implica ésto - k he subido hace sólo un par de posts ? - . Porke , para ser gráficos....podría apuntar a unos "HUNT Brothers 2.0" , como suena :




Autocito :

"Estos últimos días circulaba una tabla por ahí con el porcentaje k las exportaciones rusas representaban en el mercadeo de metales mundial.

Cabeceras en paladio y platino...considerables en Gold. *No plata.**

Tras éso y leer hoy un hilo absolutamente brutal de Gromen sobre el juego de manos ruso en oil/Gold*, la vieja leyenda urbana de k JPMorgan se hubiese hecho con la platuki física mundial me encajaba como un wante...para no perderse una fiés a la k no estaba invitado.*

De k la falta de cryptos respaldadas en MPs es deliberada y espera su momento, k puede ser cualkiera - posibly cuando unos cuantos países , o alguno ya de cierta entidá , metan BTC en sus Reservas - mejor ni hablamos."









** *_*Obviamente, la fiesta a la k se autoinvitarían sería poder soltar todo ese FÍSICO racionado debidamente ( o sea, cobrado a ojo de la cara ) a un mercáo crypto de ENORME demanda k lo pide a gritos por unas Stable coins en pleno deterioro fiat - además, la hipótesis nº1 sobre esa "leyenda urbana" de acopio platero de JPMorgan era k esperaba a k los cortos eternos , tras irse el papel al carajo , se volvieran largos *- k es una simple hipótesis de andar por casa...pero vamos, positiva a más no poder, imo -* .*

En fin...mi tesis principal en el hilo - y te diría k hasta CANSINA - es la de MPs FÍSICOS respaldando no sólo la economía real mundial...sino una NUEVA completamente libre , cañera y decididamente especulativa. No sé...pero más wishful thinking k ése..._


----------



## FranMen (23 Feb 2022)

Si tenemos en cuenta la inflación todavía le falta bastante para máximos, similar al combustible


----------



## Atolladero (24 Feb 2022)

Frederico abrendo el programa con Casado, y mientras tanto los rusos atacando con misiles y desembarcando en Odesa.

Estamos a lo que estamos, el foco bien puesto. Yo he deducido el ataque viendo el saltito que ha pegado la plata esta noche.


----------



## Atolladero (24 Feb 2022)

Frederico abrendo el programa con Casado, y mientras tanto los rusos atacando con misiles y desembarcando en Odesa.

Estamos a lo que estamos, el foco bien puesto. Yo he deducido el ataque viendo el saltito que ha pegado la plata esta noche.


----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2022)

El que sea feliz con la subida del oro es como el que está contento de que haya un apagón porque tiene velas.
Tener MPs nos va a aliviar algo del mal trago que nos viene pero no vamos a estar mejor económicamente (en general) que estos años atrás


----------



## Muttley (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## IvanRios (24 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> El que sea feliz con la subida del oro es como el que está contento de que haya un apagón porque tiene velas.
> Tener MPs nos va a aliviar algo del mal trago que nos viene pero no vamos a estar mejor económicamente (en general) que estos años atrás



Alegrarse de que haya una guerra, alegrarse porque el dinero Fiat se esté destruyendo o alegrarse porque mismamente el sistema en su conjunto esté en descomposición (alegrarse de todo ello ya que así subirá el precio de los metales) sería de autèntico imbécil, ya que dicha "subida" sería en realidad un reflejo del caos imperante, caos del que nadie podría escapar, ni tan siquiera el mismo imbécil que se alegra. Si acaso, pienso, uno podrá alegrarse de haber sido previsor y haber adquirido metales preciosos.


----------



## Pintxen (24 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> El que sea feliz con la subida del oro es como el que está contento de que haya un apagón porque tiene velas.
> Tener MPs nos va a aliviar algo del mal trago que nos viene pero no vamos a estar mejor económicamente (en general) que estos años atrás



En eso tienes razón, pero lo cierto es que yo poco puedo hacer para evitar una guerra, no puedo luchar contra la inflación, ni siquiera cambiar las desigualdades, lo único que puedo hacer es protegerme a mí y mi familia contra las consecuencias de todo ello. Cuanto más suba el oro más protegido estará el que lo posea. El que tenga papelitos de colores debajo del colchón estará sufriendo una sangría con la inflación disparada.
El que en su momento tuviera acciones de Amazon se alegraría muchísimo cuando estas subieron como la espuma, aunque el auge de Amazon haya supuesto la destrucción del pequeño comercio y la destrucción parcial de la economía.


----------



## Pintxen (24 Feb 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> El oro a 1.686,86 € la onza. Cerca de máximos históricos



El oro a 1.728,23 € la onza.


----------



## juli (24 Feb 2022)

Oro más caro de la historia en la casaputax UE.






Gold Price Today in EUR | Gold Spot Price and Gold Chart | KITCO


Gold price quotes in ounce, gram, kilo, pennyweight, tola and tael in Euros. Gold charts, Gold fixes, Gold performance and ratios. Gold price guide.



www.kitco.com


----------



## juli (24 Feb 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Sin el menor interés para nadie?. Pues son este tipo de análisis precisamente lo que acaba determinando el valor.
> 
> ¿Le resultan poco prácticas mis palabras?. En períodos de incertidumbre, se buscan valores refugio. Ese caos que implican las shitcoins es lo que puede acabar lastrando al propio bitcoin ...
> 
> ...



Ya te dije k mejor era no contestar.

De acuerdo en la interrelación monetaria de todo...pero ,imo, siempre k sea un cruce de matices k venga a cuento para una panorámica más amplia. Y el problema en tu caso y sin kerer ofender en modo alguno, es k necesitarías una biblia en posts ...y éso sí jodería el hilo.

END OXTÓPIK por mis partes, sorry.


----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> En eso tienes razón, pero lo cierto es que yo poco puedo hacer para evitar una guerra, no puedo luchar contra la inflación, ni siquiera cambiar las desigualdades, lo único que puedo hacer es protegerme a mí y mi familia contra las consecuencias de todo ello. Cuanto más suba el oro más protegido estará el que lo posea. El que tenga papelitos de colores debajo del colchón estará sufriendo una sangría con la inflación disparada.
> El que en su momento tuviera acciones de Amazon se alegraría muchísimo cuando estas subieron como la espuma, aunque el auge de Amazon haya supuesto la destrucción del pequeño comercio y la destrucción parcial de la economía.



Puntualizaría que cuanto más subo el oro más protegido estará el que lo posea *frente al que no lo posea* aunque en realidad ambos estarán más desprotegidos


----------



## Errete (24 Feb 2022)

Pues mucho ojo con el factor miedo y lo que pueda pasar con el oro/plata papel.
Supongo que más de uno solicitará la entrega.


----------



## IvanRios (24 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Allá vamos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 956316



Dejando de lado que ni controlamos las circunstancias del mundo y que en muchísimas ocasiones no nos gustan, lo más probable es que los metales, en los próximos tiempos (y esos "tiempos" podrían haber empezado ya), van a volar.


----------



## juli (24 Feb 2022)

Errete dijo:


> Pues mucho ojo con el factor miedo y lo que pueda pasar con el oro/plata papel.
> Supongo que más de uno solicitará la entrega.



El Oro papel ya es un timo sin entidá , imo. Y no me refiero a la gratuíta vieja conversa de su entidá como Oro, sino a su entidá como TIMO. Sería bastante ridículo k siguieran con el paripé...pero si lo hacen , el propio volumen de demanda de físico caminando a su puta bola traería un break. ( De hecho, con tól sainete barato confluyendo en sincronía a tós los niveles, k kedasen 4 onzitas en el cajón sería lo suyo ).

En fin...demasiada pasta buscando albergue pa´k alguien se pare con cualkier otra cosa k FÍSICO. De ahí al premium como referencia, haga el papel lo k haga, un paso ...y a la avalancha de exchanges orientales irrumpiendo con pirotecnia & banda de música , dos. ( Se habla mucho del físico como paradigma, pero realmente hay mucho de palike y mantritas prefabricáos y poco de sentido común EN UN CONTEXTO KASTUZO EVIDENTE DE FOLLARSE AL FIAT GLOBAL : Por ejemplo, Alasdair Macleod , ortodoxia Orera ánde las haya, siempre ha insistido en k al loro con las mineras...K SON FIAT, NO GOLD ...y una apuesta de la k saltar en marcha ).

Por cierto...a la guay con los 100 pavos de subida diaria k autorizan parar la cotización...k kedan como 20.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Feb 2022)

Tras meses y meses de travesía por el desierto viendo como las criptos tocaban el cielo y Tesla cotizaba a PERs estratosféricos, hoy es un día que nos recuerda porqué los metaleros, somo metaleros. La póliza de seguros dorada cumpliendo su función. Ni más ni menos.

El viejo metal que fue puesto en la tierra por alguna razón, y que siempre sirvió, por sus especiales y únicas características - inmutabilidad, indestructibilidad, facil verificación, escasez, y divisibilidad- para regular las transacciones humanas y de reserva de valor, nos lo recuerda.

Y no, no estoy contento, creo que se vienen tiempos difíciles. Cuanto mejor para el oro, peor para todos. Pero de lo malo, malo, mejor tener alguna onza que no tenerla.


----------



## IvanRios (24 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tras meses y meses de travesía por el desierto viendo como las criptos tocaban el cielo y Tesla cotizaba a PERs estratosféricos, hoy es un día que nos recuerda porqué los metaleros, somo metaleros. La póliza de seguros *dorada* cumpliendo su función. Ni más ni menos.
> 
> El viejo metal que fue puesto en la tierra por alguna razón, y que siempre sirvió, por sus especiales y únicas características - inmutabilidad, indestructibilidad, facil verificación, escasez, y divisibilidad- para regular las transacciones humanas y de reserva de valor, nos lo recuerda.
> 
> Y no, no estoy contento, creo que se vienen tiempos difíciles. Cuanto mejor para el oro, peor para todos. Pero de lo malo, malo, mejor tener alguna onza que no tenerla.



Y plateada


----------



## Perquesitore (24 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tras meses y meses de travesía por el desierto viendo como las criptos tocaban el cielo y Tesla cotizaba a PERs estratosféricos, hoy es un día que nos recuerda porqué los metaleros, somo metaleros. La póliza de seguros dorada cumpliendo su función. Ni más ni menos.
> 
> El viejo metal que fue puesto en la tierra por alguna razón, y que siempre sirvió, por sus especiales y únicas características - inmutabilidad, indestructibilidad, facil verificación, escasez, y divisibilidad- para regular las transacciones humanas y de reserva de valor, nos lo recuerda.
> 
> Y no, no estoy contento, creo que se vienen tiempos difíciles. Cuanto mejor para el oro, peor para todos. Pero de lo malo, malo, mejor tener alguna onza que no tenerla.



AMÉN!!


----------



## L'omertá (24 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Tras meses y meses de travesía por el desierto viendo como las criptos tocaban el cielo y Tesla cotizaba a PERs estratosféricos, hoy es un día que nos recuerda porqué los metaleros, somo metaleros. La póliza de seguros dorada cumpliendo su función. Ni más ni menos.
> 
> El viejo metal que fue puesto en la tierra por alguna razón, y que siempre sirvió, por sus especiales y únicas características - inmutabilidad, indestructibilidad, facil verificación, escasez, y divisibilidad- para regular las transacciones humanas y de reserva de valor, nos lo recuerda.
> 
> Y no, no estoy contento, creo que se vienen tiempos difíciles. Cuanto mejor para el oro, peor para todos. Pero de lo malo, malo, mejor tener alguna onza que no tenerla.



No hase falta disir nada más.


----------



## L'omertá (24 Feb 2022)

Ya fabricar pasta que hay una guerra que alimentar.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Y plateada




La directriz bajista pulverizada.... deberíamos tener campo libre hasta los 26,50.... veremos


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2022)

Oro en máximos históricos en euros. La "reliquia bárbara" se va a poner de moda...


Tarde o temprano se pondrá en el foco de atención de la gente... https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cuando-salga-en-la-tv-sera-demasiado-tarde.1414833/ En un momento dado, como en toda estafa, tendrán que recoger cable y desprogramar a la borregada del adoctrinamiento recibido en...




www.burbuja.info





Todavía no se ha puesto el foco mediático en el oro pese al máximo histórico en euros. 

Veremos dónde se dirige la atención del público cuando las emociones extremas se apoderen del mercado...


----------



## estupeharto (24 Feb 2022)

saludos a los cristoños, que estarán echando un vistazo por aquí


----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Alegrarse de que haya una guerra, alegrarse porque el dinero Fiat se esté destruyendo o alegrarse porque mismamente el sistema en su conjunto esté en descomposición (alegrarse de todo ello ya que así subirá el precio de los metales) sería de autèntico imbécil, ya que dicha "subida" sería en realidad un reflejo del caos imperante, caos del que nadie podría escapar, ni tan siquiera el mismo imbécil que se alegra. Si acaso, pienso, uno podrá alegrarse de haber sido previsor y haber adquirido metales preciosos.



Amarga satisfacción es ver que uno tenía razón, 
es ver que el oro y la plata suben sin freno, mientras nos hundimos en el cieno,
que lucha y guerra sean la alegría metalera.


----------



## Daviot (24 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Oro en máximos históricos en euros. La "reliquia bárbara" se va a poner de moda...
> 
> 
> Tarde o temprano se pondrá en el foco de atención de la gente... https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cuando-salga-en-la-tv-sera-demasiado-tarde.1414833/ En un momento dado, como en toda estafa, tendrán que recoger cable y desprogramar a la borregada del adoctrinamiento recibido en...
> ...



Les queda mucho trabajo por hacer a los medios.

Veamos unos pequeños ejemplos de analfabetismo metalero en el que un youtuber ofrece a elegir entre 20 dolares o una onza de oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Les queda mucho trabajo por hacer a los medios.
> 
> Veamos unos pequeños ejemplos de analfabetismo metalero en el que un youtuber ofrece a elegir entre 20 dolares o una onza de oro.



Alguien se atrevería a hacer lo del vídeo y cumplir su palabra si alguien prefiere el metal?

Yo no... 

Por cierto, vaya intervención en todos los mercados para intentar que no se desate el pánico. Pero hay mercados que no son tan fáciles de manipular, el gas en Europa sube un 60% en un día y los inventarios de los depósitos están cerca del 25% (récord histórico para la fecha en la que estamos y todavía queda invierno)


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Alguien se atrevería a hacer lo del vídeo y cumplir su palabra si alguien prefiere el metal?
> 
> Yo no...
> 
> Por cierto, vaya intervención en todos los mercados para intentar que no se desate el pánico. Pero hay mercados que no son tan fáciles de manipular, el gas en Europa sube un 60% en un día y los inventarios de los depósitos están cerca del 25% (récord histórico para la fecha en la que estamos y todavía queda invierno)



Al final los MP los han parado... increible


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Al final los MP los han parado... increible



Los bancos centrales han pasado de ser prestamistas de última instancia a ser los gestores de las emociones y las expectativas del mercado.

Es decir, a manipular la percepción y a engañar al mercado enviando señales erróneas con sus intervenciones. Es una solución momentánea que agrava aún más el problema de la mala distribución de los recursos y de la adicción a los estímulos monetarios.

Pero los efectos de los estímulos, combinados con un agravamiento de la guerra comercial van a disparar la inflación y la confianza en la gestión de los bancos centrales.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los bancos centrales han pasado de ser prestamistas de última instancia a ser los gestores de las emociones y las expectativas del mercado.
> 
> Es decir, a manipular la percepción y a engañar al mercado enviando señales erróneas con sus intervenciones. Es una solución momentánea que agrava aún más el problema de la mala distribución de los recursos y de la adicción a los estímulos monetarios.
> 
> Pero los efectos de los estímulos, combinados con un agravamiento de la guerra comercial van a disparar la inflación y la confianza en la gestión de los bancos centrales.



Supongo que si los MP se desmandan se verían demasiado las vergüenzas del sistema. Mantenerlos a precios controlados da una imagen de "normalidad"... veremos lo que la pueden mantener


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Feb 2022)

Sabeis alguna página donde se pueda ver el oro papel negociado?

En TradignView no me sale


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Feb 2022)

Joe, este FOMO ha durado menos que el del silver squeeze de febrero del año pasado. Igual y termina cerrando la semana por debajo del cierre de la semana anterior . Y el BTC ha recuperado casi todo lo perdido durante la jornada. En breve asomará por aquí el hocico el rumano o alguno de sus clones en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Feb 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Joe, este FOMO ha durado menos que el der silver squeeze de febrero del año pasado. Igual y termina cerrando la semana por debajo del cierre de la semana anterior . Y el BTC ha recuperado casi todo lo perdido durante la jornada. En breve asomará por aquí el hocico el rumano o alguno de sus clones en 3, 2, 1...



Jaja los trolls están al acecho, el paladio impresionante se ha dejado mas de 350$ entre Máximo y mínimo hoy


----------



## juli (24 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Supongo que si los MP se desmandan se verían demasiado las vergüenzas del sistema. Mantenerlos a precios controlados da una imagen de "normalidad"... veremos lo que la pueden mantener



Las verwenzas del sistema , y más tras esta sucesión de cataclismos prefabricáos,las puede ver cualkier particular, hasta en un anuncio de Colacao.

En los MPs...es el físico, no hay más.


----------



## FranMen (24 Feb 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Joe, este FOMO ha durado menos que el del silver squeeze de febrero del año pasado. Igual y termina cerrando la semana por debajo del cierre de la semana anterior . Y el BTC ha recuperado casi todo lo perdido durante la jornada. En breve asomará por aquí el hocico el rumano o alguno de sus clones en 3, 2, 1...



Esto parece una montaña rusa


----------



## Atolladero (24 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los bancos centrales han pasado de ser prestamistas de última instancia a ser los gestores de las emociones y las expectativas del mercado.
> 
> Es decir, a manipular la percepción y a engañar al mercado enviando señales erróneas con sus intervenciones. Es una solución momentánea que agrava aún más el problema de la mala distribución de los recursos y de la adicción a los estímulos monetarios.
> 
> Pero los efectos de los estímulos, combinados con un agravamiento de la guerra comercial van a disparar la inflación y la confianza en la gestión de los bancos centrales.



Impresionante la demostración de poder con los MM.PP. de las fuerzas del mal con sede en los países anglos. Ánimo Putin no cejes, esta vez estamos contigo.

También los chinos ya podían estar tocando los huevos con Taiwan. El status quo hay que cambiarlo o al menos disputarlo aunque esta lucha lleve varios años.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Feb 2022)

Ninguna estafa, en una guerra lo que vale son las cosas no los metales, si tienes comida puedes sacarle todo el oro que quieras al que tenga metal, el oro no se come, me parece que no habeis escuchado a las abuelas, la guerra y la postguerra la llevaron mejor quienes tenian comida, peines, incluso mucha ropa.

Yo tengo ya mis deberes hechos con la comida por si pasara algo y ahora debo de esperar por si caen las criptos comprar alguna que otra, no por nada si no por si suena la flauta, con los oros no os vais a hacer ricos si hay guerra potente.


----------



## dmb001 (24 Feb 2022)

Se llama especulación, siempre pasa igual.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Alguien se atrevería a hacer lo del vídeo y cumplir su palabra si alguien prefiere el metal?
> 
> Yo no...
> 
> Por cierto, vaya intervención en todos los mercados para intentar que no se desate el pánico. Pero hay mercados que no son tan fáciles de manipular, el gas en Europa sube un 60% en un día y los inventarios de los depósitos están cerca del 25% (récord histórico para la fecha en la que estamos y todavía queda invierno)



Estoy viendo subidas de precio del 30/40% mensuales en algunos productos, la harina la he comprado la última vez en octubre y ha subido ya entre un 7 y un 10 por ciento


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Feb 2022)

La plata bajando casi un 2%


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Estoy viendo subidas de precio del 30/40% mensuales en algunos productos, la harina la he comprado la última vez en octubre y ha subido ya entre un 7 y un 10 por ciento



Y lo que queda, no todos los mercados se van a poder manipular:









Weizen und Aluminium so teuer wie noch nie


Die Preise für landwirtschaftliche Güter ziehen wegen des Russland-Ukraine-Kriegs deutlich an – Aluminium erreicht Rekordhoch, auch der Goldpreis steigt




www.derstandard.at





El trigo y el aluminio han marcado hoy records históricos


----------



## Llorón (24 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> saludos a los cristoños, que estarán echando un vistazo por aquí



Otro saludo para ti.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Y lo que queda, no todos los mercados se van a poder manipular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoy mismo compro mis 40 kgs de harina con los que seguiré hasta verano.. luego ya veremos
os recomiendo panificar, con un euro de harina saco 1,5kg de pan. jaja


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Feb 2022)

Llinares se sale en este video!


----------



## Furillo (25 Feb 2022)

Y tenemos al Cava más anti-sistema de los últimos tiempos, desatado, on-fire:


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2022)

Dejo un artículo de Jim Rickards que merece hilo propio en el principal:






El arma de guerra más poderosa de Estados Unidos es...


El arma de guerra más poderosa de Estados Unidos no dispara, vuela ni explota. No es un submarino, avión, tanque o láser. El arma estratégica más poderosa de Estados Unidos hoy en día es el dólar. Estados Unidos usa el dólar estratégicamente para recompensar a los amigos y castigar a los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lego. (25 Feb 2022)

Joder, igual que en todas partes. En cuanto suena el primer disparo entran y se llevan las reservas de oro.









¿Qué hace Estados Unidos con el oro de Ucrania?


Parece ser que el oro presente en las reservas internacionales de Ucrania ha “desaparecido”. Mejor dicho, habría salido de forma secreta y con posible destino a la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos (FED). Debido a la alta tensión de las últimas semanas entre Rusia y Ucrania, y a las puertas del...




www.rankia.com





Ya sabemos cómo han conseguido que ayer bajase la cotización.


----------



## FranMen (25 Feb 2022)

Lo pongo aquí porque influye bastante en los movimientos de MPs de estos días:








Las guerras ya no son lo que eran. La falta de energía lo domina todo.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Comentar que a los tanques rusos, Biden ha decidido oponer el dólar, cree que es suficientemente fuerte para ganarle, aunque creo que tiene razón, como se equivoque en su órdago sería el fin de USA como Imperio. En cualquier caso no se han atrevido a cerrar Swift. 
Las sanciones europeas son un tiro en el pie. Mientras Rusia tiene la salida de China, que no es tonta y pagando menos recibe gas más barato.
Mientras las bolsas bajan y suben como la marea, parece que lo que le pase a Ucrania es pecata minuta.


----------



## FranMen (25 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Joder, igual que en todas partes. En cuanto suena el primer disparo entran y se llevan las reservas de oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo entiendo, creía que ya se lo habían llevado en 2014
Edito, todavía les quedaba un 10% por saquear


Ucrania confirma la desaparición del 90% de sus reservas de oro - elEconomista.es


Que no esperen mucha más ayuda de USA, no les queda nada con que pagar
Vuelvo a editar: @Lego, la noticia que pones es la que ya conocíamos todos de 2014, vas con un poco de retraso


----------



## FranMen (26 Feb 2022)

Han cortado la página RT, ya sabemos que da la información sesgada hacia Rusia pero es bueno conocer a las dos partes. La otra parte, la “nuestra “ ya han demostrado que son iguales o peores. Que fue de la libertad de expresión


----------



## RNSX (26 Feb 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Joder, igual que en todas partes. En cuanto suena el primer disparo entran y se llevan las reservas de oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa noticia no es de 2014?


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (26 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Han cortado la página RT, ya sabemos que da la información sesgada hacia Rusia pero es bueno conocer a las dos partes. La otra parte, la “nuestra “ ya han demostrado que son iguales o peores. Que fue de la libertad de expresión



Pensaba que la wifi del sitio en el que estoy no funcionaba, pero es sólo la web de RT. Curiosamente a través de la red del teléfono móvil si puedo acceder. Puede ser que les hayan juanqueado los DNS.


----------



## FranMen (26 Feb 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Pensaba que la wifi del sitio en el que estoy no funcionaba, pero es sólo la web de RT. Curiosamente a través de la red del teléfono móvil si puedo acceder. Puede ser que les hayan juanqueado los DNS.



Ya me vuelve a funcionar


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (26 Feb 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> Yo rompo una lanza en favor de @Muttley , además de porque es alguien que aporta y suma, porque es la primera vez que veo que alguien muestra lo que en realidad contiene una moneda de oro. Muchos hablan de hacerlo pero aquí se ha visto, nosotros podemos decir que ha hecho la prueba hasta el último extremo, y por ello y por compartirlo, bravo por él.
> Respecto a este foro, cada cual hará o dirá lo que quiera, pero no abundan los que pensamos como los que por aquí nos movemos. La guerra y los insultos se lo merecen otros, en los tiempos que vivimos esto podría ser entendido como una comunidad, y lo minimo es respetarse. Ya tenemos a los políticos y demás escoria para jodernos, no hace falta esforzarnos entre nosotros. Salud



¿Era @Muttley el del vídeo de la cizalla? En ese caso me retracto de lo dicho y pido disculpas. Me dejé llevar por el shock.


----------



## Barruno (26 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo pongo aquí porque influye bastante en los movimientos de MPs de estos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y con qué le paga China a Rusia el gas?
Se estaba comentando que Rusia solo aceptada de los europedos que les pagara en rublos, y los rublos sólo era posible comprarlos a traves de la venta de oro.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Feb 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Y con qué le paga China a Rusia el gas?
> Se estaba comentando que Rusia solo aceptada de los europedos que les pagara en rublos, y los rublos sólo era posible comprarlos a traves de la centa de oro.



Con euros, ya es oficial.


----------



## FranMen (26 Feb 2022)

Creo que, ahora, en euros y sus propias monedas.
Por cierto, aprovecho para decir que Putin no es un genio, se puede equivocar y creo que lo ha hecho. Si se hubiese limitado a ocupar las republicas separatistas y a un bombardeo de puntos militares aislados habría salido bien parado e incluso aceptado, pero entrar con los tanques no le gusta a nadie (aunque algunos miren para otro lado y pongan el cazo) y se puede enfangar la cosa. Las guerras relámpago han tenido un gran éxito inicial y han terminado en desastre


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Feb 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Creo que, ahora, en euros y sus propias monedas.
> Por cierto, aprovecho para decir que Putin no es un genio, se puede equivocar y creo que lo ha hecho. Si se hubiese limitado a ocupar las republicas separatistas y a un bombardeo de puntos militares aislados habría salido bien parado e incluso aceptado, pero entrar con los tanques no le gusta a nadie (aunque algunos miren para otro lado y pongan el cazo) y se puede enfangar la cosa. Las guerras relámpago han tenido un gran éxito inicial y han terminado en desastre



Pues los chechenos están de camino a Ucrania, si no han llegado ya, y estaban muy contentos de ir a la guerra.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2022)

Western nations agree to disconnect Russian banks from SWIFT


The United Kingdom, Germany, Italy, Canada, the United States, France and the European Commission agreed to impose new "tough financial sanctions" on Russia




tass.com





Parece que quieren sacar a los bancos rusos del sistema de pagos SWIFT. No queda claro si son todos los bancos o parte de ellos.

Hasta que no lo apliquen no se sabrá si es una medida de cara a la galería (si no se impide el acceso a todos los bancos rusos) o si se bloquea completamente el acceso en cuyo caso Rusia va a tener que implementar con urgencia un sistema de pagos alternativo.

Recordemos que Irán tuvo que hacer lo mismo e implementó un sistema de pagos en oro físico usando a Turquía como intermediario:









The Biggest Sanctions-Evasion Scheme in Recent History


And the swashbuckling gold trader at its center




www.theatlantic.com





Supongo que Rusia tendrá contemplada está posibilidad y dispondrá de algún mecanismo para evadir las sanciones. El banco central ruso lleva tiempo estudiando criptos redimibles en oro que pueden ser usadas para transacciones internacionales:









The role of gold-backed cryptocurrency in Russia


Many sceptics believe the problem with cryptocurrencies is that they are not secure and are just lines of computer code. Gold-backed cryptocurrency is backed (unsurprisingly) by gold; a tangible asset meant to increase the credibility and security of the digital currency. As a form of...




finance.yahoo.com





En su momento Rusia advirtió que un bloqueo en el SWIFT sería considerado como un acto de guerra. Siendo el corte del SWIFT un ataque asimétrico que no permite respuesta proporcional, tendría que poner en práctica alguna de las medidas "técnico-militares" que dijo que tenía preparadas en función de las amenazas que percibiera.

Pero tal vez la respuesta al corte del SWIFT sea igualmente de carácter monetario con la aparición de un nuevo sistema de pagos que evite el dólar y redimible en un activo que sirve como reserva de valor mucho mejor que el dólar en el que se basa el sistema monetario actual.

Usar el dólar cómo un arma de guerra económica, incentiva la búsqueda de alternativas y la adopción de las mismas por parte de otros países para evitar ser atacados. Se vio con Irán pero ahora las repercusiones internacionales van a ser mucho mayores.

Usar el recurso del SWIFT para desconectar un país cuyos recursos son imprescindibles para el funcionamiento de la economía no va a ser viable a medio plazo. El nuevo sistema de pagos que surja (y el colateral que use dicho sistema) va a suponer la competencia directa del dólar y su hegemonía monetaria.





__





 Qué hará Rusia desconectada del SWIFT? El precedente de Irán.


Parece que quieren sacar a los bancos rusos del sistema de pagos SWIFT. No queda claro si son todos los bancos o parte de ellos: https://tass.com/economy/1412191 Hasta que no lo apliquen no se sabrá si es una medida de cara a la galería (si no se impide el acceso a todos los bancos rusos) o si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kikepm (27 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Western nations agree to disconnect Russian banks from SWIFT
> 
> 
> The United Kingdom, Germany, Italy, Canada, the United States, France and the European Commission agreed to impose new "tough financial sanctions" on Russia
> ...



Al igual que sucede con el uso de redes sociales, la censura y el baneo de un sistema de pagos internacional bancario como SWIFT, no produce a largo plazo los resultados deseados por los censores.

Por supuesto que si los aliados, EE.UU. en realidad, apagan SWIFT a los bancos rusos, a corto plazo se producirá una reducción de los intercambios comerciales entre Rusia y el resto del mundo que utiliza SWIFT. Esto es equivalente a censurar o banear a Robert Malone de Twitter o Facebook por publicar opiniones o hechos. Simplemente, Malone, o los bancos rusos, migrarán a otros servicios para publicar o realizar transacciones monetarias.

En el caso ruso, los bancos comerciales y el banco central llegarán a acuerdos con los países con los que existan intercambios comerciales significativos, y como el interés en el comercio es comerciar, muchos de los interesados aceptarán adoptar el sistema de intercambios ruso (u otro diferente de SWIFT), para realizar aquellos intercambios que se realicen entre estos países y Rusia.

El resultado finalmente es que los censores pierden contenidos y credibilidad, y se desarrollan otros medios de intercambio o difusión.


----------



## Muttley (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## FranMen (27 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo una vaga idea pero seguro que alguien lo puede explicar mejor.
PIB España 2020. 1,3 billones 
PIB Rusia 2020. 1,5 billones


----------



## L'omertá (27 Feb 2022)

Confieso que tengo miedo. Este escenario no me esta gustando nada y no me refiero ya a lo económico.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Feb 2022)

Yo por si las moscas he pedido a una tienda que me tiene acumulados varios pedidos, que me los mande enseguida, que para mañana es tarde. Más vale onzas en mano...


----------



## FranMen (27 Feb 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Recuerdo la revolución de Egipto saltó por el precio del pan.
Con el coronavirus lo vi clarísimo, los países occidentales lo dejaron escapar ¿por qué? creo que la clave está en el consumo, confinamientos, restricción de viajes y consumo
Con la guerra de Ucrania me ha costado un poco más verlo, han dejado a Putin libre de pies y manos para que entre en Ucrania. Las medidas, de momento, paños calientes (como las vacunas con el coronavirus) Me temo que la guerra va a ir a más y el resultado para nosotros va a ser el mismo que con el coronavirus pero amplificado: restricciones, bien directamente cerrando el grifo de importaciones/exportaciones, bien con una inflación brutal. Mi sentido arácnido me dice que están dejando hacer (de hecho provocándole para que actúe) a Putin para que se lie y después tener justificación para tomar medidas que atenten contra nuestras libertades, economía e incluso vidas. Presiento que la pandemia se va a quedar en nada con lo que viene. Espero estar equivocado pero nuestros dirigentes ya nos han demostrado de que clase son.


----------



## sebboh (27 Feb 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Yo por si las moscas he pedido a una tienda que me tiene acumulados varios pedidos, que me los mande enseguida, que para mañana es tarde. Más vale onzas en mano...



Esperando Filarmónica también?


----------



## John Smmith (27 Feb 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Al igual que sucede con el uso de redes sociales, la censura y el baneo de un sistema de pagos internacional bancario como SWIFT, no produce a largo plazo los resultados deseados por los censores.
> 
> Por supuesto que si los aliados, EE.UU. en realidad, apagan SWIFT a los bancos rusos, a corto plazo se producirá una reducción de los intercambios comerciales entre Rusia y el resto del mundo que utiliza SWIFT. Esto es equivalente a censurar o banear a Robert Malone de Twitter o Facebook por publicar opiniones o hechos. Simplemente, Malone, o los bancos rusos, migrarán a otros servicios para publicar o realizar transacciones monetarias.
> 
> ...



Según cuentan, el bloqueo Swift no se aplicará ni a todos los bancos ni a todas las transacciones, van a dejar pagar gas y petroleo.

Entonces, es muy probable que puedan puentear las restricciones usando los bancos no bloqueados o el sistema chino como proxy.

Lo gordo va a ser el bloqueo de activos en el extranjero. Ya veremos como se lo toma el Putin.

Os aviso, si Putin os pide que le aguanteis el cubata, ni se os ocurra.


----------



## kikepm (27 Feb 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Según cuentan, el bloqueo Swift no se aplicará ni a todos los bancos ni a todas las transacciones, van a dejar pagar gas y petroleo.



No debemos olvidar que SWIFT es un sistema que enlaza sistemas bancarios nacionales y cuyo fin es facilitar el comercio internacional.

El comercio es una acción por ambos lados de la transacción, alguien vende un producto o servicio, y el comprador realiza un pago en la unidad monetaria usando el sistema de transferencia SWIFT.

Esto significa que un conjunto de estados soberanos puede, como parece el caso, limitar o restringir el acceso de otro país a ese sistema de pagos, pero lo que no puede es decidir que materias y bienes comercia el país baneado.

Lo que implica que una acción como esta puede ser muy fácilmente respondida limitando los bienes y servicios comerciados por este último.


Limitar SWIFT es muy arriesgado salvo que se ejecute contra países pequeños y sin relevancia en relación al comercio global.


----------



## TomBolillo (27 Feb 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Esperando Filarmónica también?



Así es. Me han ofrecido arcas de Noé y las he cogido a pesar de que ya tenía pedidas de esas. Otra cosa es que me hubieran querido dar arcas habiendo pedido eagles... De hecho me hice el tonto a ver si me podían mandar eagles en vez de arcas y me dijeron que na nay . Por pedir que no falte


----------



## FranMen (27 Feb 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo en todo pero buen artículo para reflexionar:








Ucrania cuando todo no es lo que parece


La guerra de Ucrania que dura 8 años desde 2014 como consecuencia del euromaidan.




www.rankia.com





El mismo autor en otro artículo dice que China ha estado comprando oro como si no hubiera mañana con los dólares recibidos de su comercio exterior por eso no cuadran sus reservas de divisas con su superávit comercial


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Feb 2022)

Al loro con las cristos que empiezan todas con (-)3 - 5%. Pinta interesante la cosa en el mercado asiático.


----------



## juli (28 Feb 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Al loro con las cristos que empiezan todas con (-)3 - 5%. Pinta interesante la cosa en el mercado asiático.



Los datos de criptos a corto plazo no dicen nada, más allá del botín fiat de sus agraciados/damnificados ... irrelevante en su papel estratégico.

20 pavazos a palo seco el Gold , de salida.




Va , apunte nada forofo...pero al loro con él ( con la profilaxis debida...k ésto de la guerrita friíta 2.0 apesta y nos van a romper los wevox pero bien ).

*El Banco de Rusia reanuda la compra de oro después de dos años al margen*
Eddie Spence , noticias de Bloomberg






Un trabajador manipula lingotes de oro de 12 kilogramos luego de la fundición automatizada en la planta de metales no ferrosos Prioksky en Kasimov, Rusia, el jueves 9 de diciembre de 2021. Los lingotes se encaminan a su primera caída anual en tres años a medida que los bancos centrales comienzan a retroceder sobre el estímulo de la era de la pandemia. , Bloomberg
(Bloomberg) -- El Banco de Rusia dijo que comenzará a comprar oro nuevamente, poco menos de dos años después de que puso fin a una ola de compras de larga duración que ayudó a apuntalar los precios de los lingotes la década pasada.
El banco central comenzará a comprar oro nuevamente en el mercado nacional de metales preciosos, dijo en un comunicado. La medida se produce después de que el banco central y varios de los bancos comerciales del país fueran sancionados en respuesta a la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
El Banco de Rusia pasó seis años acumulando oro rápidamente, duplicando sus tenencias y convirtiéndose en el mayor comprador soberano. Se detuvo en marzo de 2020 cuando los precios se dispararon al comienzo de la pandemia, y desde entonces ha mantenido estables sus reservas. Las compras rusas proporcionaron un pilar clave de apoyo para el mercado en un momento en que la demanda de los inversores estaba silenciada.
Los precios del oro oscilaron violentamente la semana pasada, subiendo cuando los inversores recurrieron a activos refugio después de que Rusia invadió Ucrania y luego retrocedieron cuando las naciones occidentales actuaron para imponer sanciones. Los precios cerraron el viernes a 1.889,34 dólares la onza, un 5% más que a principios de mes.
Las compras de los bancos centrales han sido una fuente clave de demanda de oro en el último año, junto con la reactivación del apetito de los consumidores asiáticos de joyería. Los bancos centrales agregaron 463 toneladas a las reservas en 2021, un aumento de más del 80% respecto al año anterior, según el Consejo Mundial del Oro.
Rusia disponía a finales de diciembre de más de 2.000 toneladas de oro, según datos del Fondo Monetario Internacional, lo que supone algo más del 20% de sus reservas. Es el quinto mayor propietario soberano de oro a nivel mundial.
©2022 Bloomberg LP


----------



## FranMen (28 Feb 2022)

Sigo dándole vueltas al tema, perdón pero creo que es importante.
La culpa de todo lo que nos está pasando es NUESTRA, los europeos somos tontos, buenistas, llevados por políticos vendidos.
Hemos elegido como socio y amigo a USA que nos está hundiendo. Debimos elegir como socio y nunca como amigo a Rusia, establecer relaciones comerciales pero desde una posición de fuerza, tratando en lo militar de tú a tú a Rusia y no dependiendo de USA/OTAN para defendernos. Trump ya nos avisó sutilmente. 
Alemania se ha dado cuenta tarde, de aquí a que su presupuesto militar se lleve a cabo todo habrá acabado.
Han llevado al animal a acorralarlo (así es como se siente Putin) a atacar, sabe que se ha puesto la soga al cuello y va a morir matando, miedo me da porque en esas circunstancias es capaz de cualquier cosa, ya ha avisado con alarma nuclear.
Esto no se va a acabar en Ucrania, se va ampliar a toda Europa, suerte que vivimos en el extremo y tenemos buen clima y comida, lo pasaremos menos mal.
Cuando esto acabe vendrá USA como en la Segunda Guerra Mundial a echarnos una mano (al bolsillo).
Queda la duda de que hará China, si se quedará mirando o también meterá la cuchara o aprovechará para ir a por USA. Por su carácter no creo que de el primer paso en atacar pero sí en recolectar de los errores de los demás y dejar caer lentamente a USA, salvo que USA ataque directamente a China 
Son mis paco impresiones y espero equivocarme.
Que conste que yo tampoco pensaba que Rusia iría a guerra total contra Ucrania pues tiene más que perder que ganar


----------



## FranMen (28 Feb 2022)

Ojalá tengas razón pero lo primero que he dicho es que esta guerra es para limpiarnos económicamente, esto está claro; espero equivocarme en lo segundo, que la limpieza sea también física.
Esto no es Siria ni Afganistán. Ucrania está a las puertas de Europa y la lucha es con país nuclear. Tampoco es Yugoslavia que fue una guerra civil (aunque unos y otros metiesen cizaña)
Por cierto, esta mañana han empezado temprano las maniobras, una buena salva para empezar el día (quizás la he oído hoy porque no hay otros ruidos)


----------



## IvanRios (28 Feb 2022)

Se van despejando las dudas (para aquellos que aún las tuvieran) respecto al escenario económico al que nos va a llevar el 'nuevo orden', ahora con la guerra y antes de ello con la plandemia. Y este contexto económico no será sino la estanflación, uno de los peores escenarios posibles en el que, como sabemos, se combina el estancamiento económico y una elevada inflación.

Recordemos cuál es el planteamiento de las élites, aquel que sostiene que no habrá suficientes recursos en el planeta (energèticos, minerales, alimenticios, etc) para tanta población, por lo que se deberá realizar un gran ajuste por el lado de los recursos (limitando enormemente la oferta) y también por el lado de la demanda (reduciéndola, y esto tan solo puede realizarse llevando a la pobreza a la población en general y/o eliminando directamente a los potenciales consumidores). Y eso es justo lo que vamos a tener (arrancando todo ello como digo con la plandemia): una limitación de la oferta y un empobrecimiento general de la población vía inflación, con el objetivo de destruir el poder adquisitivo de los consumidores llevándolos así a la pobreza para poder realizar el tan duro ajuste con los recursos del planeta, y también, con nuestro nivel de deuda, deuda que nos ha permitido vivir en una bonanza y bienestar ficticio ya que estas deudas hace tiempo que se tornaron totalmente impagables.

Se requiere necesariamente de un gran ajuste, de un gran reset en palabras de las élites corporativas mundiales, de una agenda 2030 en palabras de los políticos títeres, y la estanflación parece ser la vía elegida para ello.


Y sabemos bien los activos que hay que tener en un contexto estanflacionista...


----------



## Muttley (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (28 Feb 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, creo que se le está dando demasiada importancia a esta guerra, a la de Siria no se le ha dado tanto bombo mediáticamente.
> 
> No hay más que ver que son los mismos medios (los que nos engañaron y metieron miedo con el covid) los que ahora nos están "informando" sobre Ucrania y Rusia.
> 
> ...



es que hay una presion mediatica cada vez mayor y sobre cualquier tema.. parece que la gente solo habla de lo que hablan los media. (y me incluyo porque hace dos años que el tema Corona y sus ramificaciones liberticidas, ha completamente invadido mi mente)

el domingo tuve una comida familiar y tuve que decir: "en esta casa no se habla mal de putin" porque nos ibamos a pegar entre nosotros para nada, se empezó directamente diciendo: "ese hijo puta, ese cabron", sin razonamiento alguno de por medio, brutal, estamos teledirigidos.

creo que la única solución es lo que tu dices, pasar de todo, incluso apagar movil y tele si necesario, para limpiar nuestra cabeza de quien se quiere introducir en ella a la fuerza.

para los que estáis constantemente invirtiendo en bolsa claramente eso es imposible, porque los valores vienen influidos por todo tipo de noticias, y no conocerlas os pondría en desventaja.. o no, quien sabe ;-)


----------



## estupeharto (28 Feb 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, creo que se le está dando demasiada importancia a esta guerra, a la de Siria no se le ha dado tanto bombo mediáticamente.
> 
> No hay más que ver que son los mismos medios (los que nos engañaron y metieron miedo con el covid) los que ahora nos están "informando" sobre Ucrania y Rusia.
> 
> ...



Eso es una realidad. Yo llevo unos 5-6 años sin ver la telemierda, antes de eso la veía poco pero ya ha pasado a cero. Es como cuando dejas de fumar, no quieres un cigarro ni aunque te paguen.

Los medios son una herramienta que utilizan desde siempre, pero en los últimos años ya es una pasada.
El problema es que la gran mayoría, sobre todo gente más mayor, no hace otra cosa y creen que lo que sale en la tele es porque es verdad.
Si a eso le sumas que creen en los políticos, en los médicos, en cualquiera que salga en la tele hablando de lo que sea, pues ya tienes toda la patraña bien asentada. 
Y luego de memoria, poco, que ese es otro problema. Se olvida todo y ellos se aprovechan de eso.

Los medios de toda la vida se irán al ostracismo, se han suicidado, vendiéndose por cuatro perras al diablo. Es cuestión de que su clientela vaya feneciendo, así de simple. Y lo mismo les irá ocurriendo a los politimierdos.


----------



## FranMen (28 Feb 2022)

Y mientras, a hurtadillas, el IPC 7,4%.
El oro NO sube, baja el fiat


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Feb 2022)

Desde una óptica militar, parece que a occidente (USA, Europa), le interesaría mantener el precio del oro lo más bajo posible... una apreciación significativa del oro le daría alas a sus adversarios políticos ( y casi militares), Rusia y China, que tienen enormes reservas de metal

¿Pueden los us-anos deprimir -más- el precio del oro ?

¿Que opináis?


----------



## FranMen (28 Feb 2022)

Cuanto más barato este el oro más le interesa a todos, a USA para mantener el engaño, a oriente para seguir comprando a buen precio pero esto hace que el proceso de degradación del dólar se acelere y la caída llegue antes y sea más brusca. Habrá algún detonante que lo haga saltar. Esta guerra está generando tensión y podría ser el momento, de hecho USA está luchando con el dólar contra Rusia (y Rusia con sus tanques y amenaza de nukes contra el dólar)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Desde una óptica militar, parece que a occidente (USA, Europa), le interesaría mantener el precio del oro lo más bajo posible... una apreciación significativa del oro le daría alas a sus adversarios políticos ( y casi militares), Rusia y China, que tienen enormes reservas de metal
> 
> ¿Pueden los us-anos deprimir -más- el precio del oro ?
> 
> ¿Que opináis?



Por poder tiene que haber maneras, prohibir por ejemplo comprar oro y avisar de que el enemigo se aprobecha de esto y que por eso la prohibicion, la prohibicion puede ser tan brutal que nadie se atreva a jugarsela.

Habra mas maneras seguramente.


----------



## juli (28 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Desde una óptica militar, parece que a occidente (USA, Europa), le interesaría mantener el precio del oro lo más bajo posible... una apreciación significativa del oro le daría alas a sus adversarios políticos ( y casi militares), Rusia y China, que tienen enormes reservas de metal
> 
> ¿Pueden los us-anos deprimir -más- el precio del oro ?
> 
> ¿Que opináis?




No creo k a estas alturas sea ya ésa la cuestión, sino k haya Gold físico disponible - como posiblemente y por el camino paralelo, Bitcoin -.

Activar tanto el catalizador crypto global como la Reserva de Valor monolítica ** *cual refulgente pirámide de Keops contra el nirvana mangante de una época irrepetible de estafa mundial - y la peña se descojona de los NFT y los criptokitties - iba a ser un acto de justicia poética para poseedores de papel - sobre todo el confeti metalero de legiones de "militantes"- digno de libro de historia del cambio de milenio aparte.

Como dice Alasdair Macleod...de mineros - las acciones también son papel - y otras yerbas se salta en marcha ( y el último penike, k lo trinke otro ).


Por cierto...será el momento de la verdá para k las gorronas y mangantes estructuras politicuchas actuales se perpetúen en su infamia...u opten - o les hagan optar - por La Especie , ultrajada y ninguneada desde ni se sabe cuánto hace ya ...y necesitada de una salida a la altura del Ser Humano . Ninguna salida consensuada - como parece k está el sincrónico paripé al k asistimos - a la negra casaputax k el imperio nos ha regalado este último siglo puede obviar estas claves.








__





Jir comes da NWO


Ya comenté por akí con un "sin más" y sólo de recordar haberlo visto asociado al SGE chino ...k el sancionado Banco ruso VTB es miembro del Shangai Gold Exchange,pero no sólo , en realidá son dos y ese aspecto llama la atención y por inercia, da lugar a hipótesis . Más sin con ellos además...




www.burbuja.info









** Alguien se ha parado a valorar k un simple click a una medida dual de ese tipo ...dejaría la ultrabarroca , indescifrable e inabarcable coñomía global de chanchullos de kinta dimensión al albur de sus propias velas , con TODO ELEMENTO EXISTENTE redefiniéndose por su propio valor real de mercado ? Todo atrapado en medio de un sandwich de especulación y sobriedá. ( y ya sobre éso , la regularización fiscal y ambiental velando por contenido y continente - especie y planeta / CBDC & EcoTax - ). 

La biempensanzia global y los pueblos largamente puteáos por los cañones y el confeti yankee en un capítulo de la historia absolutamente irrepetible e inaceptable , pero ya decididamente insumisos tienen su momentum y toca aprovecharlo. No hemos llegáo a este escenario evolutivo para rematarlo con la enésima waltrapada. Éso debería estar superáo a estas alturas , cuando la violencia parcial ya no es monopolio de una parte y por tanto el sometimiento global es sólo una kimera.

Demasiado evidente para saltárselo, imo.*


----------



## nedantes (28 Feb 2022)

Francisco Llinares habla de diversos temas de actualidad

*Entiendelo FACIL. Todo Encaja a la perfección*


----------



## OBDC (1 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Desde una óptica militar, parece que a occidente (USA, Europa), le interesaría mantener el precio del oro lo más bajo posible... una apreciación significativa del oro le daría alas a sus adversarios políticos ( y casi militares), Rusia y China, que tienen enormes reservas de metal
> 
> ¿Pueden los us-anos deprimir -más- el precio del oro ?
> 
> ¿Que opináis?



Se va a deprimir solo. Los rusos para mantener su fiesta tendrán que volcar ingentes cantidades de oro fuera de sus arcas. Es más, hay "orden" de compra de oro por el estado a particulares a los que les entregan rublos para poder comprar comida en el súper de tal forma de poder disponer de más recursos para poder mercadear en el extranjero que supongo lo harán a través de los chinos por el bloqueo, ya que nadie le aceptará rublos (devaluadísimos) Probablemente se viene una descomunal oferta de oro en los mercados asiáticos y además, occidente no facilitará que suba (ni lo necesitan los estados como para generar demanda) por el motivo que mencionas: es darles recursos a los rusos que se sabe que tienen una buena acumulación. Probablemente sea un buen momento especulativo para el metal: salir ahora que está en máximos y entrar de vuelta en unos meses en mínimos....ya lo comenté hace unos dias en otro hilo. El problema siempre es el diferencial de pérdida en la venta que puede anular una parte importante del beneficio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FranMen (1 Mar 2022)

“El ministro de finanzas de Francia. Le Maire: como consecuencia de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, podría producirse un ligero repunte de la inflación.“ Total, nos vamos al 10%
“ Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia: las personas que entreguen armas letales a Ucrania serán responsables si estas armas se utilizan durante la intervención militar de Rusia” Total, Europa entra en guerra (no se porque ha puesto personas)









Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




zonavalue.com


----------



## juli (1 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Se va a deprimir solo. Los rusos para mantener su fiesta tendrán que volcar ingentes cantidades de oro fuera de sus arcas. Es más, hay "orden" de compra de oro por el estado a particulares a los que les entregan rublos para poder comprar comida en el súper de tal forma de poder disponer de más recursos para poder mercadear en el extranjero que supongo lo harán a través de los chinos por el bloqueo, ya que nadie le aceptará rublos (devaluadísimos) Probablemente se viene una descomunal oferta de oro en los mercados asiáticos y además, occidente no facilitará que suba (ni lo necesitan los estados como para generar demanda) por el motivo que mencionas: es darles recursos a los rusos que se sabe que tienen una buena acumulación.



No tienes ni puta idea ( aunke supongo k ese pase de manos al graderío seguramente lo k indike es k tiés demasiada...y muy clara...y lo k no kieres es k la tengan los demás ).

La vaina ya no va de k "te faciliten" o no...va de independencia y solvencia en un mundo de fiat en fuga replicándose en todo tipo de activos - especialmente en el sistema crypto k kieren imponer - para difuminar la hiperimpresión k acompaña tól proceso financiando guerritas , biruh y todo tipo de emergencias del "interés común". Un sistema antifiat se está implementando paralelamente al actual y cada caracoleo disruptivo es lo k vemos. Ésos matices k se intentan calibrar como "un todo" no son signos de precariedá, sino síntomas de esa puesta en escena irrevocable.

Va a ofertar Gold en el minuto 119 de la prórroga...SU PUTA MADRE. Puede haber volcados puntuales al sistema para jugar las últimas cartas fiat en iwaldá de condiciones trileras, pues si no, el deskilibrio y el dolor se amplifican en el bando presumiblemente disidente...pero hasta ahí. De cabecita a la solvencia a palo seco. K el fiat en cualkier formato se siga dando en cada bloke geopolítico, es muy posible...pero no k el de otro bloke te marke el paso...es éso precisamente lo k s´acabó/s´está acabando.

Aunke kieran difuminarlo entre burbujas simultáneas por dokier...lo esencial ya se está escapando al poderío de los fajos de cromos...y proveerse de ello, sólo implica proyectar exponencialmente esa hiperimpresión. Con los rublos devaluadísimos se limpia la estrategia rusky las pelotas : Son iwalmente su enemijo y la cerilla pa´darles fuego la ponen ellos gustosos. El problema del rublo es una nimiedá - k Putin abordará como vea según el respeto a su pueblo, pero éso, ayákadakualo , k a priori no hay un politicucho decente - : La copla es cuando OTROS vengan a por LO ESENCIAL con otro confeti...ahí va a ser la risión.


----------



## antorob (1 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Se va a deprimir solo. Los rusos para mantener su fiesta tendrán que volcar ingentes cantidades de oro fuera de sus arcas. Es más, hay "orden" de compra de oro por el estado a particulares a los que les entregan rublos para poder comprar comida en el súper de tal forma de poder disponer de más recursos para poder mercadear en el extranjero que supongo lo harán a través de los chinos por el bloqueo, ya que nadie le aceptará rublos (devaluadísimos) Probablemente se viene una descomunal oferta de oro en los mercados asiáticos y además, occidente no facilitará que suba (ni lo necesitan los estados como para generar demanda) por el motivo que mencionas: es darles recursos a los rusos que se sabe que tienen una buena acumulación. Probablemente sea un buen momento especulativo para el metal: salir ahora que está en máximos y entrar de vuelta en unos meses en mínimos....ya lo comenté hace unos dias en otro hilo. El problema siempre es el diferencial de pérdida en la venta que puede anular una parte importante del beneficio.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Hola OBDC.

Por poner un análisis un "poco" diferente al tuyo.

Los precios de las materias primas están disparados. Gas, petróleo, aluminio, zinc, níquel, trigo, están subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana, porque la demanda es fuerte y la oferta no llega, con lo que los inventarios de estas materias primas están demasiado bajos. Europa no produce prácticamente nada de estas materias primas. Tenemos que importar casi todo.

Rusia es el gran exportador de casi todas las materias primas enumeradas anteriormente. Europa depende hasta un grado que todavía es desconocido, de estas exportaciones.

El mundo está cambiando. Hasta ahora el sistema dólar imponía las condiciones y el que se las saltaba resultaba sancionado. El importante cambio es que el poseedor de las materias primas ha dado un paso adelante y a partir de ahora es el que pone las condiciones y los precios.

Desde este punto de vista es ridículo imponer sanciones a Rusia y a la vez pretender comerciar el gas y el petróleo que exporta a Europa. Nosotros mismos les suministramos los dólares.

Si Putin , mañana decide destrozar Europa, solo tiene que cerrar el grifo seis meses, mientras se financia de sus amigos chinos. El dolor europeo sería insoportable, porque no hay alternativas, dado que estamos ya en escasez. Han estado buscando durante meses, llorando a la OPEP, sacando tres veces los barriles de la Reserva Estratégica y el barril de petróleo por encima de 100$.

En Occidente nos creemos el ombligo del mundo porque tenemos tecnología y papelitos de colores. Ellos tienen todas las materias primas imprescindibles para nosotros. Adivina quien tiene la sartén por el mango.

Cuando nos tengan donde quieren, pidiendo por favor el suministro de petróleo, pueden dar otro golpe de mano y pedir el pago de las materias primas en algo referenciado al oro (o similar), para evitar que fabricando dinero (dólares, euros) de la nada, puedan acceder a las escasas materias primas.

Y esto por supuesto, no es óbice para criticar la invasión de un país soberano. Las guerras nunca son buenas, por razones demasiado evidentes, viendo la destrucción y pérdidas de vidas humanas.

Saludos.


----------



## juli (1 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Cuando nos tengan donde quieren, pidiendo por favor el suministro de petróleo, pueden dar otro golpe de mano y pedir el pago de las materias primas en algo referenciado al oro (o similar), para evitar que fabricando dinero (dólares, euros) de la nada, puedan acceder a las escasas materias primas.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



*" Dos bancos rusos son miembros de la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái (SGE): VTB & Otkritie. Este último es en gran parte propiedad del banco central ruso. Además, el "Centro Nacional de Compensación de Contraparte Central" de Rusia es miembro de SGE. El gas ruso se puede liquidar en oro a través de la SGE. "











Jir comes da NWO


Ya comenté por akí con un "sin más" y sólo de recordar haberlo visto asociado al SGE chino ...k el sancionado Banco ruso VTB es miembro del Shangai Gold Exchange,pero no sólo , en realidá son dos y ese aspecto llama la atención y por inercia, da lugar a hipótesis . Más sin con ellos además...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## juli (1 Mar 2022)

El churrinEuro,en máximos xtóricos de fuckada por la relikia bárbara again. Perro Chánchez, a punto de declarar , kontrrrrundentemente & en consecuencia...k Marcelo merece la titularidá de la banda izkierda merengue contra el Mirandés.

Y ...wenooo...k ésos máximos sean pa´los restos, plís, k´esto aburre un wevo ya.

Y , OJO, a estos niveles de gigaimpresión meter el vino en la garrafa esta vez sí k va a ser labor de Sísifo.Las putas pirámides de keops...un paseo en barca, mirusté.

VA
A SER
IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## FranMen (1 Mar 2022)

Si Rusia se ha lanzado a esto es porque tiene otra salida a sus materias primas: China, esta guerra es con el permiso de Xi que encantado recibirá, petróleo, gas,… a espuertas y con descuento.
Europa le ha declarado la guerra a Rusia a sabiendas con la entrega de armamento a Ucrania, luego dirán que es Putin el que nos la ha declarado a nosotros.
Me queda por saber el motivo por el que Putin se ha metido en este follón donde tiene mucho que perder, al principio pensé que estaba loco, ahora pienso que los dirigentes occidentales ocultan el agravio que ha hecho actuar a Putin. No creo que sea sólo la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, creo que la entrada venía con algún extra


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Se va a deprimir solo. Los rusos para mantener su fiesta tendrán que volcar ingentes cantidades de oro fuera de sus arcas. Es más, hay "orden" de compra de oro por el estado a particulares a los que les entregan rublos para poder comprar comida en el súper de tal forma de poder disponer de más recursos para poder mercadear en el extranjero que supongo lo harán a través de los chinos por el bloqueo, ya que nadie le aceptará rublos (devaluadísimos) Probablemente se viene una descomunal oferta de oro en los mercados asiáticos y además, occidente no facilitará que suba (ni lo necesitan los estados como para generar demanda) por el motivo que mencionas: es darles recursos a los rusos que se sabe que tienen una buena acumulación. Probablemente sea un buen momento especulativo para el metal: salir ahora que está en máximos y entrar de vuelta en unos meses en mínimos....ya lo comenté hace unos dias en otro hilo. El problema siempre es el diferencial de pérdida en la venta que puede anular una parte importante del beneficio.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Viendo lo que ha pasado en otras guerras no creo que los rusos se deshagan de sus reservas por la razón inversa a la que dices: Bajar el precio del oro es lo equivalente a fortalecer al dólar, y eso es lo último que quiere Rusia.

Otra cosa es que usen ese oro como aval o garantía para pedir préstamos en divisas ( por ejemplo a China) y jugar sus cartas para comprar rublos con esas divisas ( y con las que le entren vendiendo su gas y petróleo), mantener así la cotización del rublo en lo que puedan, y ya, si de paso bajan el dolar pues dos pájaros de un tiro. Eso sí que me parce más lógico

Los rusos saben que el oro es unos de sus puntos fuertes, y creo que lo último en que estarán pensando es en deshacerse de él, de hecho en las últimas guerras no me suena que ningún pais contendiente se pusiera a inundar con oro el mercado, por muy desesperada que fuera su situación financiera o militar.

Vamos que no se si el precio del oro caerá o no, pero lo que está claro que por Rusia no va a ser. Supongo que los bancos de lingotes, bien pagados por la anglomasonada, intentarán con todos su empeño mantenerlo los más bajo posible eso sí, otra cosa es que puedan, pues el interés ya se ha despertado.


----------



## juli (1 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Vamos que no se si el precio del oro caerá o no, pero lo que está claro que por Rusia no va a ser. Supongo que los bancos de lingotes, bien pagados por la anglomasonada, intentarán con todos su empeño mantenerlo los más bajo posible eso sí, otra cosa es que puedan, pues el interés ya se ha despertado.



Tal vez la movida k está a un click - porke se implemente o no, está a un puto clik - con las materias primas rusas en Shangai no se considere en su justa medida. Sería un Freegold Global instantáneo...mucho mejor k un patrón Oro ni poyas.

Al primer producto básico k metiesen por Gold en Shangai los bullion banks sencillamente no volverían a meter ni un puto centavo para dumpear el Gold...sería regalar el fiat y el oro. Los dos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Tal vez la movida k está a un click - porke se implemente o no, está a un puto clik - con las materias primas rusas en Shangai no se considere en su justa medida. Sería un Freegold Global instantáneo...mucho mejor k un patrón Oro ni poyas.
> 
> Al primer producto básico k metiesen por Gold en Shangai los bullion banks sencillamente no volverían a meter ni un puto centavo para dumpear el Gold...sería regalar el fiat y el oro. Los dos.



Imaginemos que Rusia dice que solo acepta oro por su gas... la que se liaría


----------



## juli (1 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Imaginemos que Rusia dice que solo acepta oro por su gas... la que se liaría



Imaginar kita salú en este biznezz. Las onzas tenían k tener premium por año joldeáo. ( tal vez haya k akuñar el término "jodeáo" para el sufrido HODL metalero en un contexto en el k está burbujeáo hasta el puto Fairy y tiés k asumir ser el tonto de la clase ). 

Pero es k éso está IMPLEMENTÁO - literalmente a falta de pulsar otro botón -. En el SGE tienes desde 2015 LA FINANCIACIÓN Y EL REGULADOR RUSOS. No estarán allí pa´echar el gotelé de los pasillos, digo yo.

Y lo k pasaría automaticamente es k no Rusia, sino cualkier comprador de sus prodútos vaciaría con confeti infinito las virutas k deben kedar a estas alturas en LBMA y Comex ...antes de empezar a tocar sus Reservas - k ahí sí k empezaría el dolor de wevox de la asociación de prestidigitadores occidentalitos -.

Y llevándoselo hasta la puerta de casa & - en un primer momento - sin moneda k tengas k redimir en metal ni otras comeduras de tarro.


----------



## OBDC (1 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Viendo lo que ha pasado en otras guerras no creo que los rusos se deshagan de sus reservas por la razón inversa a la que dices: Bajar el precio del oro es lo equivalente a fortalecer al dólar, y eso es lo último que quiere Rusia.
> 
> Otra cosa es que usen ese oro como aval o garantía para pedir préstamos en divisas ( por ejemplo a China) y jugar sus cartas para comprar rublos con esas divisas ( y con las que le entren vendiendo su gas y petróleo), mantener así la cotización del rublo en lo que puedan, y ya, si de paso bajan el dolar pues dos pájaros de un tiro. Eso sí que me parce más lógico
> 
> ...



Lo que dices es lógico, pero dependerá de lo eficiente o no del bloqueo. Lo cierto es que si el bloqueo es eficiente no recibirán créditos ni con el oro como garantía porque sin el SWIFT el pago de los mismos es muy pero muy complicado.
Siempre habrá alguien dispuesto a romper el bloqueo, pero con condiciones leoninas ya que el riesgo se paga.
Si pasan a cobrar el gas y demás en oro, pues tormenta perfecta también para el oro.
El oro a mi entender funcionará como un hub entre divisas en las que el rublo (bloquedao) será el débil porque lo necesita para romper el bloqueo, y el €/£/$ será el fuerte porque no depende de él.
Habrá que ver con qué rapidez se montan las hidrogenizadoras que prometen la independencia del gas y que en este momento hay cientos de proyectos en UE.
Aquí un ejemplo, pero no encuentro una web donde se núclee todos los proyectos en marcha.








La UE identifica 43 proyectos «innovadores y viables» en Asturias para desarrollar el hidrógeno


Forman parte de una lista de 750 que Bruselas destaca para alentar a los inversores y de los que prevé que 600 estén en funcionamiento en 2025




www.elcomercio.es




.
Sea como sea, cuando Putin tire el último petardo, el oro se va pique como tarde.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Atolladero (1 Mar 2022)

Esto se vuelve a animar chicos, la plata y el oro muy cerca de los picos alcanzados el primer día de la guerra, el WTI y Brent por encima de 100$.

Se les va de las manos, según la teoría de quark sólo falta que la plata doble su precio para entrar en defcon 1

¿Cómo tenéis de cargadas las despensas? Nunca es suficiente...


----------



## FranMen (1 Mar 2022)

Esto les va doler más que desconectarlos de Swift:




__





Meet The Russian Gold Refineries On The LBMA Good Delivery List | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




No podrán seguir comprando oro de occidente y China no creo que lo suelte tampoco


----------



## nedantes (1 Mar 2022)

*AIE acuerda liberar 60 millones de barriles de petróleo de reservas*


----------



## risto mejido (1 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> Francisco Llinares habla de diversos temas de actualidad
> 
> *Entiendelo FACIL. Todo Encaja a la perfección*




joder es una entrevista de hora y media, me la he puesto y al final me la he tragado entera, muy interesante, aunque esta claro que llinares es forero , dice lo que aqui decimos todos, merece la pena escucharlo


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Esto les va doler más que desconectarlos de Swift:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen una producción nacional suficiente sin hablar de las reservas que deben tender.


----------



## L'omertá (1 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> joder es una entrevista de hora y media, me la he puesto y al final me la he tragado entera, muy interesante, aunque esta claro que llinares es forero , dice lo que aqui decimos todos, merece la pena escucharlo



Linares esta en mi casa.


----------



## Pintxen (1 Mar 2022)

El oro a 1.749,69 € la onza.


----------



## Vellón (1 Mar 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> El oro a 1.749,69 € la onza.



Máximo histórico, carnaval!


----------



## Gusman (1 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya podemos cerrar el hilo.
> 
> *Artículo - anuncio del becario de As sobre la subasta de Monedalia*
> El comentario sobre las 100 ptas. de Alfonso XIII no tiene desperdicio.



Apuesto que el becario escribio bajo los efectos de alguna sustancia psicotropica..


----------



## L'omertá (1 Mar 2022)

Vamos a morir un millón de veces.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Mar 2022)

Monedas doradas 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (1 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya podemos cerrar el hilo.
> 
> *Artículo - anuncio del becario de As sobre la subasta de Monedalia*
> El comentario sobre las 100 ptas. de Alfonso XIII no tiene desperdicio.



Un máquina, “color dorado “ “3228 gramos”, …


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Un máquina, “color dorado “ “3228 gramos”, …



3 kilos de moneda...pues sale barata la onza

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## risto mejido (2 Mar 2022)

a 1807 esta en munters.be la onza de oro.... creo que nunca a estado a ese precio


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Mar 2022)

Sí tranquilo y si no estás en casa el mensajero se lo deja a tu vecino gitano.


----------



## Tió Justino (2 Mar 2022)

Me ocurrió que el mensajero (moro que apenas sabia hablar español) le dejó la moneda a un vecino. Suerte que ví al mensajero irse, yo lo estaba esperando, y le dí el alto. Me confesó que había entregado el paquete a un vecino. Puse una reclamación por hacer la entrega a un vecino, estando yo en casa.


----------



## Gusman (2 Mar 2022)

Llegas tarde para hacer los deberes, pero mas vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## Gusman (2 Mar 2022)

Bien, pero el timming no lo marcas tú.


----------



## unaburbu (2 Mar 2022)

Buenas. Pongo un vídeo aquí porque no se hizo la miel para la boca del asno y en otros foros no lo van a valorar igual:
No habla de oro, ok. Pero hace un análisis muy interesante sobre la situación "bélica" relacionada con la economía y el objetivo de atacar a la propiedad privada.


----------



## juli (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gusman (2 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Buenas. Pongo un vídeo aquí porque no se hizo la miel para la boca del asno y en otros foros no lo van a valorar igual:
> No habla de oro, ok. Pero hace un análisis muy interesante sobre la situación "bélica" relacionada con la economía y el objetivo de atacar a la propiedad privada.



Todavía no lo he visto, evidentemente, pero también es evidente que van a implantar la ley de seguridad nacional para requisar lo que ellos consideren oportuno (ahorros, bienes, tierras de cultivo....), alegando la falta de alimentos, inflacion, etc...
La agenda está marcada y se filtró ya durante la pandemia, solo vamos siguiendo los pasos para establecer la agenda 2030, que conlleva un gobierno mundial y la desaparición de la propiedad privada y todos los derechos y libertades.


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien de este hilo a pasado con MPs fisicos por un aeropuerto o frontera? ¿Cómo pasaríais más de 10K, que es el máximo legal, entre MPs y efectivo?


----------



## Fukuoka San (2 Mar 2022)

Si te pillan con más de 10k cuánto te roban?


----------



## FranMen (2 Mar 2022)

@antorob :


https://www.vialibre-ffe.com/pdf/Cambio_ancho_de_v%C3%ADa.pdf


----------



## sdPrincBurb (2 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> @antorob :
> 
> 
> https://www.vialibre-ffe.com/pdf/Cambio_ancho_de_v%C3%ADa.pdf



No chuta


----------



## frankie83 (2 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Todavía no lo he visto, evidentemente, pero también es evidente que van a implantar la ley de seguridad nacional para requisar lo que ellos consideren oportuno (ahorros, bienes, tierras de cultivo....), alegando la falta de alimentos, inflacion, etc...
> La agenda está marcada y se filtró ya durante la pandemia, solo vamos siguiendo los pasos para establecer la agenda 2030, que conlleva un gobierno mundial y la desaparición de la propiedad privada y todos los derechos y libertades.



y no podría conllevar la desaparición de los politicos?


----------



## Gusman (2 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> y no podría conllevar la desaparición de los politicos?



Tal y como los conocemos si. Serán tecnócratas los que dirijan los diferentes asuntos. Ya no habrá gobiernos...


----------



## frankie83 (2 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tal y como los conocemos si. Serán tecnócratas los que dirijan los diferentes asuntos. Ya no habrá gobiernos...



Ah bueno si, por supuesto, en Italia el parlamento no se sabe para qué lo pagamos puesto que desde marzo 2020 el solo draghi es suficiente para firmar los decretos presidenciales (decretos posibles sólo gracias a la emergencia que el mismo alarga indefinidamente)

los otros 1000!! Entrediputados y senadores cobran 13000mil al mes y su opinión no sirve para nada.. 13 milloncetes al mes puffffff desaparecidos

la religión de la técnica es la inquisición de nuestra época


----------



## manueldavid (2 Mar 2022)

Yo llevo esperando un paquete ya más de 2 semanas, me dijeron que esta lo enviaban, a ver si es verdad. Sobre las onzas de oro... yo las que compré nunca me llegaron encapsuladas, venían en una bolsita de plástico (no rígido), eso si, bien protegida.


----------



## Atolladero (2 Mar 2022)

Hoy sólo la plata y el oro están en rojo entre los metales. A última hora se van recuperando.

Mañana haremos saltar grandes chispas a nuestros "coltells" con pedernales... ¡Aur aur desperta ferro!


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2022)

El oro ha muerto, dice el FT:

_El fetichismo del oro tuvo su día
El dinero no es un activo. es un privilegio_

Comentemos el siguiente artículo del Financial Times, la guerra dólar vs. oro más explícita que nunca, el objetivo son las reservas de oro de Rusia y su rechazo a cumplir con los "acuerdos monetarios internacionales":





__





Register to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




amp.ft.com





_Harold James es profesor de Estudios Europeos en Princeton. Brendan Greeley es estudiante de doctorado allí y ex escritor de FT Alphaville. Aquí miran a la historia para explicar el fetichismo del oro de Rusia, y a la naturaleza del dinero para explicar por qué ese fetiche no cumplirá su promesa.

La guerra de Putin contra Ucrania se basó en dos premisas: que una demostración masiva de fuerza desmoralizaría a Kiev; y que los 630 mil millones de dólares en reservas financieras de Rusia disuadirían a cualquiera que pudiera cuestionar el valor del rublo. Pero ambas premisas se evaporaron, porque dependían de decisiones que escapaban al control de Putin: si los ucranianos huirían ante una columna de tanques, y si el mundo seguiría concediendo a Rusia el privilegio del dinero. Nunca el dinero ha parecido más político.

Al igual que Macbeth, Putin pensó que la fuerza de su castillo se reiría de un asedio al desprecio. Pero el dinero no es como un castillo en un sentido importante: solo funciona cuando todos los demás están de acuerdo en que puedes usarlo. No había nada intrínseco en el valor de las reservas de Rusia, incluso los 142.000 millones de dólares en oro retenidos en la propia Rusia. Solo tenían valor cuando todavía estaban vinculados al sistema financiero global.

El oro ha sido durante mucho tiempo un fetiche en Rusia y en otros lugares. Pero el fetiche del oro, la "reliquia bárbara" de Keynes, es el último suspiro de una visión de que el dinero tiene un valor intrínseco en sí mismo, constituido simplemente por el hecho de su existencia. 

A fines del siglo XIX, los sucesivos ministros de finanzas zaristas impusieron inmensas dificultades al pueblo ruso para acumular reservas, lo que finalmente llevó a Rusia al patrón oro. Se suponía que el oro otorgaba credibilidad y estatura internacional. Después de 1917, los bolcheviques llamaron a su nueva moneda chervonets, utilizando la antigua palabra para las monedas de oro que habían circulado en la Rusia imperial como parte de un esfuerzo por generar confianza lingüística en el nuevo régimen. Stalin consideraba el oro de Rusia como su mayor activo, y una de las principales razones por las que se negó a admitir a la Unión Soviética como miembro del FMI fue que habría requerido la divulgación de información estadística sobre las reservas de oro de Rusia y la producción de oro (que entonces se lograba en gran medida mediante el uso de trabajo de gulag). 

En la década de 1990, los nacionalistas rusos, incluidos muchos, como Alexander Dugin, que ejercerían una influencia sobre Vladimir Putin, adoptaron el tema del oro a lo grande. El oro ofreció una forma de resistir el mundo del dólar estadounidense y las finanzas internacionales; representaba el valor real; llevaba las connotaciones históricas de los iconos religiosos dorados de la fe ortodoxa. Pero si el oro no se puede mover para comerciar, también es inútil. Si está atascado en las bóvedas del Banco de Rusia, bien podría no existir. 

Los mismos nombres de las monedas de Ucrania y Rusia cuentan otra historia más antigua: una no de fuerza inexpugnable, sino de comercio constante. La palabra para la moneda de Ucrania, la hryvnia, se deriva del nombre de un lingote de plata estandarizado de seis caras. Las rutas comerciales medievales trasladaron los lingotes de las minas de Europa central a través del Báltico en busca de cera y pieles, luego al Mar Negro en busca de lujos y, en última instancia, a lo que ahora es China. 

Entonces, un rublo era simplemente una pieza de plata más pequeña a lo largo de estas rutas comerciales. Piense en la hryvnia y los rublos como lingotes y fragmentos, inseparables de su papel en el comercio mundial.

No había nada místico en la plata. Se utilizó para la decoración, pero eso no significa que tuviera lo que hoy llamaríamos un valor intrínseco. Fue útil debido a la ley minera en Bohemia, debido a cientos de años de costumbre informal entre los comerciantes bálticos, debido a las decisiones sobre el dinero hechas en la China Ming. La plata solo tenía valor solo por una serie de acuerdos que la trasladaban de un lugar a otro.

El rublo ahora, en lugar de preservar un régimen seguro, ofrece un camino a la oposición. En conflictos anteriores, la capacidad de vender deuda del gobierno siempre se consideró como un voto crítico de confianza financiera, y los bancos centrales manipularon las tasas de interés para lograr que los ciudadanos, fueran o no patriotas, compraran valores nacionales. Está claro que Putin ha fallado en ese crítico voto de confianza. Mientras tanto, Ucrania ha podido recaudar 277 millones de dólares mediante la venta de bonos que pagan el 11 por ciento y, lo que es más importante, están denominados en hryvnia. En medio de una guerra activa, horrible y confusa, los inversores están tomando una decisión política y moral con consecuencias monetarias. Cuanto mayor sea la solidaridad internacional con Ucrania, más atractivos serán los bonos para los inversores de todo el mundo.

Para los manifestantes, es peligroso salir a las calles en Rusia. Los oligarcas ni siquiera se atreven a expresar una disidencia abierta, como lo demostró la notable escena de aquiescencia en el gran Salón de Santa Catalina del Kremlin. Pero, como los rusos que abandonaron el frente durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, los ciudadanos aún pueden votar con los pies y salir del rublo. Las filas en Moscú para obtener dólares —o rublos, antes de que se derrumben aún más— son su propia forma de protesta.

Ahora también existe una nueva e intrigante posibilidad de cómo funciona el dinero como mecanismo de votación. Las monedas privadas electrónicas ofrecen una forma de expresar disidencia, de dar un voto de confianza financiera. El dramático aumento en el precio de bitcoin desde la imposición de las sanciones financieras occidentales (un 15 por ciento más frente al dólar en lo que va de semana) es una indicación de la salida de fondos y activos rusos, la dramática fuga de capital de un régimen que ha credibilidad perdida.

La gente a menudo ve erróneamente el dinero como un activo, ese es el viejo fetichismo. Pero el dinero representa un valor, uno que debe ganarse. Lo que finalmente hace que una moneda sea segura es la credibilidad: la confianza de los demás. Eso dependerá de si un gobierno observa las leyes y convenciones. El dinero no es una ilusión compartida. Se trata más bien de una serie de acuerdos y costumbres entre y dentro de los países. Violar algunos de esos acuerdos puede hacer añicos el resto, destruyendo el privilegio del dinero. Una violación masiva de las normas puede producir una pérdida masiva de valor. Y una fortaleza de reservas no ofrece protección._

Su privilegio del dinero está basado en acuerdos y costumbres entre países (incumplidos unilateralmente por Nixon al desvincular el oro del dólar).

Su privilegio del dinero supone una guerra económica contra el resto del mundo ya que posibilita a EEUU tener el mayor presupuesto de defensa del mundo, casi tanto como el resto de países juntos.

Su privilegio del dinero le obliga periódicamente a eliminar cualquier amenaza contra el mismo, destruyendo países que anuncian que quieren salir del "acuerdo monetario" como (Irak o Libia) o intentándolo (Irán, Rusia o China). Millones de muertes de civiles cuesta mantener el privilegio monetario.

Defender su privilegio que además de monetario es ideológico a través de los medios de comunicación de la autodenominada "prensa libre", nos encamina a un conflicto mundial. Esta vez los países que no están de acuerdo con el privilegio monetario son potencias nucleares como China y Rusia.

El artículo del FT habla del descrédito del rublo, pero lo que está en juego es el descrédito del dólar. La "reliquia bárbara" qué "sólo existe si se puede liquidar en dólares" reclama su puesto central en el sistema monetario. Se les ve nerviosos con la reliquia bárbara y los "acuerdos monetarios"...

Un sistema multipolar requiere una referencia monetaria neutral y es necesario que se sienten a negociarlo cuanto antes o acabará escalando el conflicto sin remedio.





__





Rumor: - El oro ha muerto, dice el Financial Times: "El dinero no es un activo. Es un privilegio".


El oro ha muerto, dice el FT: El fetichismo del oro tuvo su día El dinero no es un activo. es un privilegio Comentemos el siguiente artículo del Financial Times, la guerra dólar vs. oro más explícita que nunca, el objetivo son las reservas de oro de Rusia y su rechazo a cumplir con los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antorob (3 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro ha muerto, dice el FT:
> 
> _El fetichismo del oro tuvo su día
> El dinero no es un activo. es un privilegio_
> ...



Hola Spielzeug. Me ha parecido muy interesante y he decidido incorporarlo al post de mi blog. Si no deseas que lo introduzca y que te nombre, me lo dices y lo borro inmediatamente.

Esta puesto para contraponer la información que viene de analistas de Wall Street, quienes mantienen precisamente lo contrario, advirtiendo de un nuevo orden mundial como consecuencia del abuso del sistema Swift y de los excesos del dólar como moneda de referencia mundial.

Saludos cordiales.

Analistas importantes de Wall Street piensan en un nuevo orden monetario.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Spielzeug. Me ha parecido muy interesante y he decidido incorporarlo al post de mi blog. Si no deseas que lo introduzca y que te nombre, me lo dices y lo borro inmediatamente.
> 
> Esta puesto para contraponer la información que viene de analistas de Wall Street, quienes mantienen precisamente lo contrario, advirtiendo de un nuevo orden mundial como consecuencia del abuso del sistema Swift y de los excesos del dólar como moneda de referencia mundial.
> 
> ...



Todo tuyo. 

Enhorabuena por el blog.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Mar 2022)

Cava es forero seguro. Nos copia todas las tesis locas de estos lares


----------



## antorob (3 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Todo tuyo.
> 
> Enhorabuena por el blog.



Muchas gracias a ti.

Internet se está convirtiendo en un bloque de muros de pago, cada vez más deprisa. La información nos llega con cuentagotas y solo gracias a foreros como tú, se puede conseguir información fidedigna y de relevancia. Al final, el blog, no es mas que el reflejo de la información que se recoge aquí y allá. Sin la participación de foreros como vosotros, el blog se quedaría vacío. Existe una buena retroalimentación para conseguir información que esté fuera de los circuitos "oficiales".

Un saludo a todo el foro y mi agradecimiento sincero a vuestras aportaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (3 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Muchas gracias a ti.
> 
> Internet se está convirtiendo en un bloque de muros de pago, cada vez más deprisa. La información nos llega con cuentagotas y solo gracias a foreros como tú, se puede conseguir información fidedigna y de relevancia. Al final, el blog, no es mas que el reflejo de la información que se recoge aquí y allá. Sin la participación de foreros como vosotros, el blog se quedaría vacío. Existe una buena retroalimentación para conseguir información que esté fuera de los circuitos "oficiales".
> 
> ...



extensión bypass paywall en el navegador (en algunos casos tambien puedes usar outline.com/direccionweb)


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Muchas gracias a ti.
> 
> Internet se está convirtiendo en un bloque de muros de pago, cada vez más deprisa. La información nos llega con cuentagotas y solo gracias a foreros como tú, se puede conseguir información fidedigna y de relevancia. Al final, el blog, no es mas que el reflejo de la información que se recoge aquí y allá. Sin la participación de foreros como vosotros, el blog se quedaría vacío. Existe una buena retroalimentación para conseguir información que esté fuera de los circuitos "oficiales".
> 
> ...



Dejan ciertos artículos mensuales o trimestrales abiertos. Si no lo ha podido abrir es porque ya los habrías consumido. 

Se ve que yo hace tiempo que no entraba a FT y he podido leerlo (no pago ni pagaré por leerlo).


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro ha muerto, dice el FT:
> 
> _El fetichismo del oro tuvo su día
> El dinero no es un activo. es un privilegio_
> ...




Muy llamativo que salga ese artículo ahora en el Finacial Times para proclamar que el oro ha muerto. No solo están nerviosos, tienen miedo, y por ende son peligrosos.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Muy llamativo que salga ese artículo ahora en el Finacial Times para proclamar que el oro ha muerto. No solo están nerviosos, tienen miedo, y por ende son peligrosos.



El párrafo final refleja miedo por las consecuencias que tiene desafiar el "consenso monetario" al que someten al resto del mundo desde que se lo follaron en 1971:

_Violar algunos de esos acuerdos puede hacer añicos el resto, destruyendo el privilegio del dinero. Una violación masiva de las normas puede producir una pérdida masiva de valor_

Siempre han sido peligrosos, de hecho tienen que demostrarlo periódicamente para que el resto tome nota de lo que les ocurre a quienes no respetan las reglas que imponen.

La guerra entra en la fase final, desestabilizar al enemigo haciendo ingobernable su territorio. Es decir, logrando que la población se rebele contra sus gobernantes por todos los medios "técnico-militares" disponibles.

Asfixia económica y operaciones psicologicas para que la población se levante contra sus gobernantes y que su armamento nuclear no sea eficaz ya que el conflicto está dentro de su territorio.


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro ha muerto, dice el FT:
> 
> _El fetichismo del oro tuvo su día
> El dinero no es un activo. es un privilegio_
> ...



Tal vez sea la traducción, pero es confuso de kojonex...se curra una exposición inicial del copón para marcarse una veleta final en sentido totalmente contrario. ( tal vez la panfletada inicial sea sólo para confundir el "tono" y conseguir la difusión del FT ).

Pero wé...me kedo con dos cosas :

1- El valor del consenso - más bien de los sucesivos e infinitos consensos - sólo puede expresarse en sistemas monetarios MALOS y tendentes a la especulación y la atrofia a medida. Un dinero WENO lo k debería remitir es a un anclaje inmutable ajeno a las entelekias interesadas k se kieran imponer en el tiempo.

2- Muy importante . Si he entendido bien...los bonos ucranianos - vehículo financiero secundario de país secundario, ok - están denominados en plata. Bingo. Y más recordando asínnn a botepronto y por infos de hace años k la CBDC en prueba muy reducida PERO OPERATIVA creo k del Centralbankster LITUANO - pero alguna exrepública soviética era - estaba respaldada en PLATA FÍSICA - era una especie de cócktail metalero-digital - . ( Geografía & cultura "rusas" y... geopolítica uropeda  - ensayo licenciáo en su momento por el BCE , patronsito monetario de la zona - ). Nada mal tras las alusiones periódicas a las cryptos CORPORATIVAS apoyadas en recursos físicos con k sale el Kremlim cada dos por tres cuando se pone a piar de tokenización digital.

En lo k se supone un despelleje a Putin y un brinids al sol de la "metafísica chanchullera del dinero" se le ha olvidá decir k el fiat existe porke Rusia kiere. Cosa k por domkinio energético hoy ya es literalmente asínnn - lo k es una pruba del nueve cojonuda tanto para acotar tanto la cara real del Rusky como lo etérea inconsistencia ya hoy del tingláo fiat global.*


***He visto ayer algún hilo/pajote mental en twiter con resortes energético-monetarios más k plausibles a día de hoy k, más allá de su salto a la práctica o no, perfilan ferpektamente la situación actual , a ver si lo encuentro.


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Muy llamativo que salga ese artículo ahora en el Finacial Times para proclamar que el oro ha muerto. No solo están nerviosos, tienen miedo, y por ende son peligrosos.



Es k ése es el truco de semejante cacao mental, probablemente deliberado.

La segunda mitá del artículo lo k defiende realmente es k el Gold es PRECISAMENTE lo k está buscando.

Por cierto...nahide a estas instancias está nervioso ni mucho menos confuso . Los timings de tól cotarro - k no del delirante pastiche oficial - los están controlando con la minga.

Los principios ya no pintan nada en este enredo global, lo k corta el keso son los tempos.


----------



## FranMen (3 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Spielzeug. Me ha parecido muy interesante y he decidido incorporarlo al post de mi blog. Si no deseas que lo introduzca y que te nombre, me lo dices y lo borro inmediatamente.
> 
> Esta puesto para contraponer la información que viene de analistas de Wall Street, quienes mantienen precisamente lo contrario, advirtiendo de un nuevo orden mundial como consecuencia del abuso del sistema Swift y de los excesos del dólar como moneda de referencia mundial.
> 
> ...



Al final el fiat no va a caer por la desconfianza de los ciudadanos si no por la desconfianza de los países.
Anclar una moneda al oro, a día de hoy sería un suicidio. Con la valoración que tiene y las impresoras echando humo el país que lo adoptase, incluso Rusia o China se quedarían con las bóvedas peladas en semanas
FT desprecia el oro llamándolo reliquia bárbara, y encumbra los papeles de colores que valen lo que confiemos en ellos. El mundo al revés.


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Este tipo no sé kién coño es...pero lo sigue casi una docena de mis gurusitos metaleros .

Toca recordar k no son lecturas pa´pajearse y manolizar la cuestión monetaria...sino para valorar recursos hipotéticos REALES k brinda la situación actual.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> 2- Muy importante . Si he entendido bien...los bonos ucranianos - vehículo financiero secundario de país secundario, ok - están denominados en plata. Bingo.



No lo has entendido bien.

Habla de que la palabra para dinero en ucraniano viene de la pieza de plata que se usaba como tal. El rublo lo mismo, era una pieza de plata usada como dinero. No dice nada de bonos ucranianos respaldados en plata.

Recordemos que en Rusia y en China se usaba el patrón plata y fueron los grandes perjudicados de la mayor transferencia de riqueza hasta la fecha:






Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.


La Historia tiene muchos fatores pero el mas relevante por sus consecuencias es, en mi opinion, el monetario y este no puede ser comprendido sin la funcion de los metales preciosos en el. Como ejemplo, en la guerra franco-prusiana, si nos fijamos en sistema monetario, supuso un paso fundamental...




www.burbuja.info





Si la desmonetización de la plata fue un "consenso" o un acto deliberado que benefició a Inglaterra al tener ya patrón oro queda a debate...


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No lo has entendido bien.
> 
> Habla de que la palabra para dinero en ucraniano viene de la pieza de plata que se usaba como tal. El rublo lo mismo, era una pieza de plata usada como dinero. No dice nada de bonos ucranianos respaldados en plata.
> 
> ...



Pos explícamelón...porke yo creo k se refiere a ello en la pura práctica respecto al follón actual .

" _El rublo ahora, en lugar de preservar un régimen seguro, ofrece un camino a la oposición. En conflictos anteriores, la capacidad de vender deuda del gobierno siempre se consideró como un voto crítico de confianza financiera, y los bancos centrales manipularon las tasas de interés para lograr que los ciudadanos, fueran o no patriotas, compraran valores nacionales. Está claro que Putin ha fallado en ese crítico voto de confianza. *Mientras tanto, Ucrania ha podido recaudar 277 millones de dólares mediante la venta de bonos que pagan el 11 por ciento y, lo que es más importante, están denominados en hryvnia.* *En medio de una guerra activa, horrible y confusa, los inversores están tomando una decisión política y moral con consecuencias monetarias. Cuanto mayor sea la solidaridad internacional con Ucrania, más atractivos serán los bonos para los inversores de todo el mundo*._ "



Primero alude a esos viejos formatos metaleros ruskys...para a continuación, resaltar k han sido, de otro modo, rescatados ( k a mí no me consta...pero es lo k dice el artículo ). Y es un salto cualitativo de kojonex...y no por parte de Rusia, por cierto, lo k, conociendo el "talante" del chupedhéroe Putin, hablaría de un constructo/quórum colectivo. No ?


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Pos explícamelón...porke yo creo k se refiere a ello en la pura práctica respecto al follón actual .
> 
> " _El rublo ahora, en lugar de preservar un régimen seguro, ofrece un camino a la oposición. En conflictos anteriores, la capacidad de vender deuda del gobierno siempre se consideró como un voto crítico de confianza financiera, y los bancos centrales manipularon las tasas de interés para lograr que los ciudadanos, fueran o no patriotas, compraran valores nacionales. Está claro que Putin ha fallado en ese crítico voto de confianza. *Mientras tanto, Ucrania ha podido recaudar 277 millones de dólares mediante la venta de bonos que pagan el 11 por ciento y, lo que es más importante, están denominados en hryvnia.* *En medio de una guerra activa, horrible y confusa, los inversores están tomando una decisión política y moral con consecuencias monetarias. Cuanto mayor sea la solidaridad internacional con Ucrania, más atractivos serán los bonos para los inversores de todo el mundo*._ "
> 
> ...



Habla del origen etimológico de la divisa ucraniana, el Hryvnia, que era una pieza de plata. 

Creo que cuando se refiere a los bonos denominados en divisa ucraniana se refiere al Hryvnia fiat, no a las piezas de plata que dan origen a su nombre.

Dice que si todos nos solidarizamos con Ucrania te dan bonos al 11% denominados en la divisa fiat de un país de incierto futuro. Vamos, mendigando para financiar la guerra (no te van a dar plata física por bonos ucranianos ni aunque volviera el bimetalismo si Ucrania no conquista Moscú)


----------



## ESC (3 Mar 2022)

Curioso cómo la etimología suele reflejar la relevancia de la plata. Sí.


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Habla del origen etimológico de la divisa ucraniana, el Hryvnia, que era una pieza de plata.
> 
> Creo que cuando se refiere a los bonos denominados en divisa ucraniana se refiere al Hryvnia fiat, no a las piezas de plata que dan origen a su nombre.
> 
> Dice que si todos nos solidarizamos con Ucrania te dan bonos al 11% denominados en la divisa fiat de un país de incierto futuro. Vamos, mendigando para financiar la guerra (no te van a dar plata física por bonos ucranianos ni aunque volviera el bimetalismo si Ucrania no conquista Moscú)



Es k yo no he dicho k los rediman...sino k están denominados en ella, k es otra cosa. En su caso ( aunke Ukrania posiblemente no pagase en ningún caso ) , y de ser resueltos en fiat...se follarían la impresora . Si se denominan en Metal, serían de facto una especie de futuros de metal - sean redimidos en él, o no -. Lo k pondría de manifiesto en cualkier modo...k se descojonan del fiat. De cualkier fiat.

Ésto es correcto ?


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Okis...presumo k no es incorrecto. Seguimos desliando la madeja...

De ser resueltos como dices sería una parida en plan : "Manda dólares y neuros infinitos a Ukrania...k te devolvemos corticoles , infinitos too...y mas, cuanto más suba la platuki...k así se cuantifica en cifras el importe exacto del chanchullo fiat - la diferencia - " - ...y corticoles con el careto de éste prenda , con dos kojonex - :




*Más patetixmo y ridiculización fiat = Más demolición & más hoja de ruta REAL.*

...en fin...y a este perfil de fulano ( progre LGTBI ) , de conflicto ( demagogia lacrimógena mediática - as usual en el imperio fiat - ) y de país ( k les estaría estafando ) estaría supeditando Occidente una "ineludible" tercera guerrita mundial, ingresándolo de urgencia en la UE y la de diox.

Conclusión : Salvo apaño exsoviético a pachas...Harakiri Occidental voluntario. Lo mismo da k da lo mismo.


Y por cierto, *insisto* ( afrontados en metal ...o en su valor fiat , k debería apechugar con el chanchullo , mostrándolo al público ...nada de índices de inflación pasteleados del sicariato fiat occidental ) :

Una Reserva de valor EFICAZ ABSORVERÍA cualkier sistema burbujeado por dinero infinito, de confeti, digital o lo k cuadre . Todos los precios referenciados a humo, tenderían continuamente a un promedio expresado en esa Reserva de Valor conforme variase el circulante de confeti. Sólo hay k tener el físico k imponga ( por necesidá energética ? ) esa Reserva de Valor.

Ríete tú del Canibalismo de Nakamoto bitcoñero. Pasaríamos de la prueba del nueve del algodón...a la de la esponja. No hacen falta consensos politicuchos , internacionales, ni gaitas ( como reclama el artículo ) ...con el "arsenal" energético suficiente, sería AUTOMÁTICO. Es una cualidá "monetaria" de la aplicación de respaldos físicos, no milongas interesadas.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (3 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Cava es forero seguro. Nos copia todas las tesis locas de estos lares



Y si no lo es él, lo es alguno de los personas que trabajan con él ...


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Cava es forero seguro. Nos copia todas las tesis locas de estos lares



Hace eones k parte de sus encíclicas se correlacionan con las volcadas en este hilo concreto. Te diría k casi al día.

Supongo k lo tomó del gurú akél del bigotito con el k colaboraba, k pregonaba como cosecha propia media docena de hilos de burbuja al día.


----------



## ESC (3 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> *Más patetixmo y ridiculización fiat = Más demolición & más hoja de ruta REAL.*
> 
> ...en fin...y a este perfil de fulano ( progre LGTBI ) , de conflicto ( demagogia lacrimógena mediática - as usual en el imperio fiat - ) y de país ( k les estaría estafando ) estaría supeditando Occidente una "ineludible" tercera guerrita mundial, ingresándolo de urgencia en la UE y la de diox.
> 
> Conclusión : Salvo apaño exsoviético a pachas...Harakiri Occidental voluntario. Lo mismo da k da lo mismo.



El imperio fiat podría ser señalado como global, no sería una peculiaridad de occidente. El oro se sigue atesorando como recordatorio de fuerzas que nos superan, hasta diría que se ha convertido en algo molesto e incómodo.

El oro representaría el fracaso de tres siglos de historia monetaria. Lo representa de hecho. De ahí esa animadversión.

...


----------



## IvanRios (3 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Muy llamativo que salga ese artículo ahora en el Finacial Times para proclamar que el oro ha muerto. No solo están nerviosos, tienen miedo, y por ende son peligrosos.



Miedo ante la posibilidad de que la masa despierte y advierta que los billetitos en realidad son papeles de colores sin ningún respaldo y por tanto carentes de valor real; miedo, mucho miedo ante la posibilidad de que los borregos, en este proceso inflacionista, se percaten de la gran estafa monetaria y que como consecuencia de ello corran a cambiar los papeles de los BC sin valor por valor real, por oro y plata.


----------



## ESC (3 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Miedo ante la posibilidad de que la masa despierte y advierta que los billetitos en realidad son papeles de colores sin ningún respaldo y por tanto carentes de valor real; miedo, mucho miedo ante la posibilidad de que los borregos se percaten de la gran estafa monetaria y que como consecuencia de ello corran a cambiar los papeles de los BC sin valor por valor real, por oro y plata.



Ese miedo está más presente de lo que nos podríamos llegar a imaginar, dormido.

Incluso yo mismo tengo ese miedo, debo reconocer. 

En fin.


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> El imperio fiat podría ser señalado como global, no sería una peculiaridad de occidente. El oro se sigue atesorando como recordatorio de fuerzas que nos superan, hasta diría que se ha convertido en algo molesto e incómodo.
> 
> El oro representaría el fracaso de tres siglos de historia monetaria. Lo representa de hecho. De ahí esa animadversión.
> 
> ...



No lo representa. No mientras se integre en el timofiat ( Oro papel ).

Por éso FOFOA aspiraba a FreeGold y no al uso monetario del Oro ( la tecnología mitigaría hoy muchos de sus reparos, imo ).


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Este tipo no sé kién coño es...pero lo sigue casi una docena de mis gurusitos metaleros .
> 
> Toca recordar k no son lecturas pa´pajearse y manolizar la cuestión monetaria...sino para valorar recursos hipotéticos REALES k brinda la situación actual.




Esa opción también se habría comentado en el hilo... que Rusia vendiera sus petroleo y gas por oro... Pero creo que si lo hiciera, se abriría la guerra abierta con USA... no creo que le dejen ir tan lejos... o sí...


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Esa opción también se habría comentado en el hilo... que Rusia vendiera sus petroleo y gas por oro... Pero creo que si lo hiciera, se abriría la guerra abierta con USA... no creo que le dejen ir tan lejos... o sí...



Pero guerra...de gominolas ? Como los biruses mortales catarrales o las expulsiones de Urovisión ?

Con el momio grotesco k tienen en la Uáitjáus , el dedócrata italiano, el bujarrón represor gabacho o los topmodels canadiense o cañí...por no hablar de su sékito de inútiles vividores o Charos feminazis dando el do de pecho de su trinke y patetismo...alguien cree k el sistema occidental lo defiende Occidente ?

Van a deswazar el fiat system y le van a endiñar el muerto a la korruzión y el desvarío de sus paniawados correveidiles, no al timo fiat secular de los CentralBanksters, k saldrán de rositas cargaditos del/los activos reales del próximo sistema.

Occidente sólo se defiende de sí misma ...y porke el trile no daba pa´más. Te linko un post de ayer ande keda más k claro k la desproporción de rikeza será aún mucho mayor en el próximo timo "memocrático" anti-korrútos k no manipule a la sacrosanta población mundial - a ésa, a título personal, la trincarán con un cebo de rompe y rasga cortoplacista coñómico y moral en forma de ecuánime paguita de supervivencia - ).






__





Jir comes da NWO


Anóda uán... Evidentemente. La inflación siempre favorece a los más endeudados y, en este planeta, no hay nada más endeudado que los putos Estados. Pero algunos os preguntaréis: ya, vale, de acuerdo, pero la gente se alza frente a las hiperinflaciones y se provocan revueltas. A lo que yo os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Atolladero (3 Mar 2022)

Christopher Aaron


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2022)

No he encontrado el link a la prensa rusa (la noticia es de pago):









Russland: Gold-Mehrwertsteuer soll abgeschafft werden


Russland will die Mehrwertsteuer beim Goldkauf abschaffen, um die Kapitalflucht abzumildern und um den Weg freizumachen für monetäre Unabhängigkeit vom Dollar.




deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de





Rusia va a fomentar el uso del oro como forma de ahorro de sus ciudadanos para evitar la fuga de capitales. Elimina el IVA dice el artículo.

Por otro lado el banco central ruso ha anunciado que vuelve a comprar la producción doméstica de oro que había interrumpido al comienzo de la pandemia:









Russian central bank to resume gold purchases on domestic market from Monday


Russia's central bank on Sunday said it would resume buying gold on the domestic market from Feb. 28, as it undertakes measures to try and ensure financial stability during Western sanctions against Moscow for its invasion of Ukraine.




www.reuters.com





Por otro lado, parece que la exclusión del sistema SWIFT no va a afectar a los bancos implicados en la compra de gas ruso en Europa. Así como tampoco parece que vayan a excluir a las refinerías rusas autorizadas en el LBMA, al menos de momento:









LBMA a deer in headlights as Western Sanctions show up Russian Gold Refiners


As new financial sanctions target Russia's financial system, one area that has escaped scrutiny are the LBMA approved Russian gold refineries




www.bullionstar.com





Está por ver cómo responde Rusia ante el bloqueo del SWIFT ya que aviso que dicho paso sería considerado un acto de guerra. El abanico de respuestas técnico-militares es amplia pero posiblemente se centren en el sector energético y en la cadena de suministro. Como muestra:









¿Ciberataque? Un fallo masivo en el internet por satélite en Centro Europa afecta a 6.000 aerogeneradores de Enercon- El Periódico de la Energía


La guerra de Rusia con Ucrania ha traído consigo un fallo masivo en el internet por satélite del Centro de Europa. Dicho fallo ha afectado directamente al funcionamiento de cerca…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





Ciberataques que cuando quieran servirían de escusa para invocar el artículo cinco de la OTAN:









Artículo 5 de la OTAN se activaría con un ciberataque ruso
 

En el caso de que un país miembro sufriera un ciberataque, podría activarse el Artículo 5 de la OTAN casi de forma inmediata...




revistabyte.es





Defender el "consenso monetario del dólar" va a acabar muy mal...

Por ahora, hemos marcado récord histórico en el precio del gas en Europa pese a que Rusia sigue suministrando:









American Airlines adding Antigua flights as demand is at an all-time high


It’s been one of the hottest destinations in the Caribbean amid the pandemic and now Antigua and Barbuda is set for even




www.stvincenttimes.com





El petróleo también se encamina a máximos históricos. El anuncio de liberar parte de las reservas estratégicas de petróleo por parte de los países occidentales no ha calmado al mercado.

Todo esto ocurre sin que haya dejado de exportarse gas o petróleo y sin que Rusia haya amenazado con hacerlo. Sólo con el miedo del mercado a que tal escenario se convierta en realidad basta para que el poder adquisitivo de la divisa fiat respecto a la energía se desplome.


----------



## antorob (3 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No he encontrado el link a la prensa rusa (la noticia es de pago):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizás es esta.

https://minfin.gov.ru/ru/press-cent...ene_nds_na_dragotsennye_metally_dlya_grazhdan

*El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia apoya la iniciativa de los diputados de la Duma Estatal de abolir el IVA sobre los metales preciosos para los ciudadanos*

02/03/2022 10:40

Hoy, al comprar un lingote de oro en un banco, se paga un impuesto al valor agregado (IVA) de los bienes por un monto del 20%. La operación inversa -la venta de un lingote a un banco- no implica la devolución del IVA pagado, lo que hace que las transacciones con oro no sean rentables para los ciudadanos.

“En el contexto de una situación geopolítica inestable, invertir en oro será una alternativa ideal a la compra de dólares. La moneda estadounidense es más volátil, sujeta a varios tipos de riesgos. Debido a esto, no puede competir con los metales preciosos”, dijo el ministro de Finanzas ruso, Anton Siluanov. 

El precio del oro está sujeto a fluctuaciones a corto plazo, sin embargo, a largo plazo, las inversiones muestran su rentabilidad.

En este sentido, el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia ha preparado una opinión positiva sobre el proyecto de ley elaborado por los diputados de la Duma del Estado, que prevé la abolición del IVA sobre el oro para las personas.



Saludos.


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No he encontrado el link a la prensa rusa (la noticia es de pago):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ésto lleva ya como dos días en twiter, incluso firmado por algún medio concreto...pero no he conseguido un link al desarrollo, todo keda en rumor.

En este link practicamente no pasan del titular. Es de pago ? Alguien cionsigue ver más ? ( si es así, s´agredece k se suba ).


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Quizás es esta.
> 
> https://minfin.gov.ru/ru/press-cent...ene_nds_na_dragotsennye_metally_dlya_grazhdan
> 
> ...




Je,je...a wenas horas...falta k digan si el bajadón del rublo ha afectado internamente al Gold del mercado ruso. ( k lo normal sería k sí ).

Por cierto, wen combo con el anuncio de hace un par de semanas donde el bobierno ruso anunciaba clases para compradores de BTC y, en función de ello, unos límites de compra mayores o menores, ambos límites en un rango muy bajo , lo k podría interpretarse como un montante jugoso para el país, pero escaso para los particulares ( ó , como monto global ciudadánico, un blindaje de guerra jugoso aprovechando esa válvula de escape fiat a la hiperimpresión mientras el timo no se desmonte y el sicariato fiat occidental no monopolice esa ventaja durante el fin de fiesta ). Eran como siete mil dólares al año , creo k en el mejor de los casos...o algo asínnn me suena.

Lo k dijeron oficialmente es k la regulación rusky iba a ser un modelo en su concepción de BTC respecto a las ya existentes.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Mar 2022)

?Se está convirtiendo el EURO en la nueva peseta?

Da escalofríos la bajada euro/dolar






Aunque si vamos al gráfico del oro es aun peor






O al revés... los microgramos que podemos comprar con cada euro. El EUro en Amarillo es que porcentualmente ha perdido más poder de compra de oro:




Si miramos desde el año 2.000 es aun peor. Mirad la robada que nos están metiendo:





Auguro que vamos a la paridad euro/dolar en breve


----------



## frankie83 (3 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ?Se está convirtiendo el EURO en la nueva peseta?
> 
> Da escalofríos la bajada euro/dolar
> 
> ...



sera’ pero me acuerdo que ya en 2012 o por allí llego a 1,06 y luego volvió a subir

no me alarmaría tanto por eso sino por muchas otras cosas


----------



## juli (3 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ?Se está convirtiendo el EURO en la nueva peseta?
> 
> Da escalofríos la bajada euro/dolar
> 
> ...




Con lo panfleteros y efectistas k son los patronsitos, éso de rondar máximox va a acabar en fiésss...a ver para dónde.


----------



## risto mejido (3 Mar 2022)

he escuchado hoy a daniel lacalle en la tv y decia que las reservas de oro de rusia estaban afuera de rusia en torno a un 65% del oro ruso fuera de rusia, y que se lo han bloqueado, es verdad??? como son tan gilipollas si es verdad ???? estaba el putin todo chinado por eso el otro dia???

pueden seer tan tontos de hacer lo mismo que venezuela que inglaterra se ha quedado con su oro ????????


estoy en shock , el responsable de eso si es verdad deberia ser bombardeado


----------



## OBDC (3 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> he escuchado hoy a daniel lacalle en la tv y decia que las reservas de oro de rusia estaban afuera de rusia en torno a un 65% del oro ruso fuera de rusia, y que se lo han bloqueado, es verdad??? como son tan gilipollas si es verdad ???? estaba el putin todo chinado por eso el otro dia???
> 
> pueden seer tan tontos de hacer lo mismo que venezuela que inglaterra se ha quedado con su oro ????????
> 
> ...



Es probable, en las guerras el "robo" de oro es constante....




Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pintxen (4 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Cava es forero seguro. Nos copia todas las tesis locas de estos lares



Te imaginas que fuese el Romanillo? Jurjur!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2022)

Powell sobre las criptos y el oro: son vehículos de especulación que no sirven para pagos:



Ese carraspeo tras decir que el oro no se usa como pagos le delata, sabe que miente:

-El BIS lleva años aumentando sus operaciones con oro, bien con derivados o con operaciones de leasing:









Gold Market Intervention By BIS Is At Highest Level For Nearly A Year






www.silverdoctors.com





Es posiblemente el mayor creador de oro papel y se utiliza en transacciones o como colateral.

-El oro ha sido utilizado por Irán como medio de pago para evadir las sanciones cuando se le bloqueo del SWIFT. Qué hará Rusia ahora?
Guardará activos en divisas que no puede utilizar? Para que va a querer dólares si está fuera del sistema SWIFT?





__





Qué hará Rusia desconectada del SWIFT? El precedente de Irán.


Parece que quieren sacar a los bancos rusos del sistema de pagos SWIFT. No queda claro si son todos los bancos o parte de ellos: https://tass.com/economy/1412191 Hasta que no lo apliquen no se sabrá si es una medida de cara a la galería (si no se impide el acceso a todos los bancos rusos) o si...




www.burbuja.info





-La compra-venta de oro son transacciones con oro y Fiat en ambos sentidos, desde joyas, monedas o uso industrial. Transacciones de bienes reales que ocupan a sectores enteros de la economía (minería, reciclaje, fundición, joyería...)

-Como transacción de oro deberían contar también las diferentes repatriaciones de oro que guarda el bloque anglo en custodia. Y las que faltan por venir salvo que se declaren en bancarrota de "reliquia bárbara".


----------



## IvanRios (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## cdametalero (4 Mar 2022)

Interesante video de un abogado por la demagogia que nos alerta de un informe de blackrock (con enlace a documento de la SEC) en el que se preveen revueltas sociales e impagos de la deuda pública y el riesgo de invertir en europa (cositas que todos sabemos por estos lares). 
Podéis saltar la intro de 2 minutos 



Enlace para los que no queráis ver el tostón del video:






Blackrock Etf Trust Investment Prospectus 497


Security and Exchange Commission SEC Blackrock Etf Trust Form 497




sec.report


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Mar 2022)

cdametalero dijo:


> Interesante video de un abogado por la demagogia que nos alerta de un informe de blackrock (con enlace a documento de la SEC) en el que se preveen revueltas sociales e impagos de la deuda pública y el riesgo de invertir en europa (cositas que todos sabemos por estos lares).
> Podéis saltar la intro de 2 minutos
> 
> 
> ...



Te interesa mas escuchar a Cesar Vidal donde explica ese informe mucho mas en detalle y todo lo que significa.

¡Te recomiendo que escuches este episodio de iVoox! Editorial: Blackrock sentencia a Europa - 03/03/22 Editorial: Blackrock sentencia a Europa - 03/03/22 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox


----------



## cdametalero (4 Mar 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Te interesa mas escuchar a Cesar Vidal donde explica ese informe mucho mas en detalle y todo lo que significa.
> 
> ¡Te recomiendo que escuches este episodio de iVoox! Editorial: Blackrock sentencia a Europa - 03/03/22 Editorial: Blackrock sentencia a Europa - 03/03/22 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox



Gracias, ahora lo escucho 
Y gracias a los aportes de todos!
Lo que he aprendido en estos dos años no tiene precio.
Saludos!


----------



## Furillo (4 Mar 2022)

cdametalero dijo:


> Interesante video de un abogado por la demagogia que nos alerta de un informe de blackrock (con enlace a documento de la SEC) en el que se preveen revueltas sociales e impagos de la deuda pública y el riesgo de invertir en europa (cositas que todos sabemos por estos lares).
> Podéis saltar la intro de 2 minutos
> 
> 
> ...





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Te interesa mas escuchar a Cesar Vidal donde explica ese informe mucho mas en detalle y todo lo que significa.
> 
> ¡Te recomiendo que escuches este episodio de iVoox! Editorial: Blackrock sentencia a Europa - 03/03/22 Editorial: Blackrock sentencia a Europa - 03/03/22 - La Voz de César Vidal - Podcast en iVoox



Resumen para vagos:

- Aviso a sus inversores para que salgan de Europa
- Quiebra inminente de estados como Francia, Italia y España, entre otros
- Abandono del € por parte de varios países

Directo a la yugular.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Mar 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Resumen para vagos:
> 
> - Aviso a sus inversores para que salgan de Europa
> - Quiebra inminente de estados como Francia, Italia y España, entre otros
> ...



Y el último punto podría conectar con:
* El Gobierno de España quiere crear su propia moneda digital pública *


 
El PSOE quiere crear una moneda digital nacional emitida por el Banco de España y ligada al euro digital


----------



## juli (4 Mar 2022)

A poco k se cumplan las previsiones promedio del guruserío , la bajada del neuro va a conseguir alrededor de un x3 desde los mínimos del bajadón post-Lehman y ATH de los metales - ATL 2018 - .

Muy weno para los ahorradores en metal de la pozilga UE. Especialmente para los disciplinados comprando las bajadas, k wen mérito tuvieron hasta llegar a ese ATL.


*edito *para corrección , k tenía un gráfico de 5 años. 

Lo comentado sería para el inicio en 2018 de este rallie, . El ATL post Lehman comentado *de 2015* , lo triplicaría largamente.

No sería mal biznez en unos 8 años. Y éso, asumiendo el chanchullo fiat - o sea, además de la manipulación del spot, unos parámetros trucados a título general economicamente ...k son lo k condiciona todas las previsiones, rayitas de colores, etc - .

30 y pico por ciento promedio con el k afrontar la inflación. Muy de sobra.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver si el mercado esta manipulado...el Horoh con un dolar a la baja y guerraza no rompe los 2000...y en cambio el Petroleo ha roto brotalmente los 100...ahi esta el valor de cada materia prima...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Mar 2022)

Todas las MP subiendo a full y el Horoh haciendo el raquitico....jajaja


----------



## antorob (4 Mar 2022)

*La amenaza nuclear de Putin no es un arma atómica, sino financiera.*


marzo 04, 2022
En esta especie de segunda parte del artículo de Alasdair Macleod, desglosa las razones por las que Putin podría utilizar el arma nuclear financiera.
En el artículo, Alasdair reconoce las bajas prestaciones obtenidas por el ejército ruso en su invasión de Ucrania. Por contra ha evaluado correctamente junto con su asesora la presidenta del Banco Central de Rusia, las posibles sanciones que recibiría de Occidente. Por eso la rápida respuesta a las sanciones ha consistido en una elevación de los tipos de interés al 20%, junto con una preparación extensa para dotar a los bancos rusos de suficiente liquidez.
Una economía muy sólida como la rusa, no necesita tan acuciantemente la financiación en dólares y si además, sigue percibiendo los ingresos de la venta de gas y petróleo en dólares, es evidente que existe una válvula de escape , para aguantar largo tiempo.
Al contrario de lo pensado en Occidente, Putin puede no querer esos dólares aportados por el comercio, porque al fin y al cabo, no puede utilizarlos como consecuencia de las sanciones. Entonces no tiene mucho sentido ingresar dólares que no necesita.
*Y aquí surge el arma nuclear financiera*. *Si la guerra se pone difícil o se alarga más de lo esperado, puede en cualquier momento exigir que el pago del gas y del petróleo que exporta, se realice en oro.
Todos nos podemos imaginar la debacle que significaría para los esquemas ponzi que son actualmente los sistemas financieros occidentales. *
La respuesta occidental puede ser negarse en redondo , porque semejante cambio, hundiría los sistema fiat basados en dólares y euros, a la vez que dispararía la cotización del oro, que es justo lo que la FED y el BCE quieren evitar a toda costa. Pero aunque se negasen, India, China y el resto de los países como Turquía podrían aceptar y en cualquier caso, el sistema del dólar sufriría un considerable desgaste.
Y además de negarse, se quedaría sin gas y petróleo , que de momento no tienen sustituto, sumiendo a la Unión Europea en una gigantesca crisis energética.
Esto lo desarrolla magníficamente Alasdair en su artículo, que aconsejo leer completo y no solo el resumen del post.
[Aunque el autor no lo menciona, decir por mi parte, que los americanos nunca tolerarían semejante ataque al dólar y entonces sería factible una verdadera guerra mundial, si finalmente los americanos decidían plantar batalla , para evitar la introducción del pago por oro en los intercambios comerciales con cualquier país. 
No olvidemos que por primera vez desde los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, un país está en condiciones de poner en muchas dificultades, el sistema fiat basado en el dólar. Solo depende de la voluntad de Rusia y el daño estará hecho. Esto es lo que ha perseguido Putin durante muchos años.
*Este movimiento encajaría con el inicio de la escasez de petróleo, En ese momento tiene sentido que aquel que tiene el petróleo (o los recursos), pone las condiciones de pago y no al revés, como hasta ahora. La razón temporal tiene que ver con que hasta ahora, era la oferta la que dominaba y si un productor no te servía el petróleo se podía acudir a otro. En estos momentos esa afirmación ya no es cierta y el comprador se ve obligado a aceptar lo que le pidan, porque no existe alternativa.*
Putin simplemente ha esperado el momento adecuado, para dar el golpe que llevaba muchos años esperando, si es que finalmente se decide a ejecutarlo.]


When normality is exposed as a Ponzi
La arrogancia de Putin, los sumisos generales (no le dicen nunca que no), la falta de convicción de lucha entre los hombres, la logística deficiente y el fuerte liderazgo y determinación ucranianos se han combinado para convertir la invasión rusa de Ucrania en un atolladero militar.

Mientras tanto, Occidente ha subido las apuestas en una guerra financiera. La suposición subyacente es que la economía rusa es débil y las de los aliados occidentales son más fuertes. Algunas métricas clave muestran que esto es incorrecto. En general, no se comprende la resiliencia subyacente de la economía rusa y su sistema financiero y, en cambio, las sanciones de la UE podrían terminar socavando todo el sistema del euro y el propio euro.

Este artículo analiza cómo es probable que los errores en el campo de batalla saquen a la luz la guerra financiera y económica entre Occidente y Rusia. Al suspender el acceso a ellos, Occidente ha cometido el error de demostrar a Rusia (y a todos los demás bancos centrales nacionales) la inutilidad última de las reservas de divisas y los beneficios del oro. Además de conducir al probable colapso de todo el sistema del euro, este artículo explica cómo esta guerra financiera podría terminar con un patrón oro de facto para el rublo y poner fin a todo el esquema Ponzi de la moneda fiduciaria.



Saludos.
PD.
El gráfico del precio del oro es diabólico.


La formación gráfica es extremadamente alcista si rompe máximos históricos, completando una figura técnica llamada "taza con asa", cuyo objetivos en una formación de largo plazo están en el entorno de los 3.000$, inicialmente.

Así se conjugan las razones fundamentales (jugada de Putin), con el aspecto técnico.
Solo por comentar algo más, porque el análisis técnico no es muy fiable , desde mi punto de vista, pero hay mucha gente que lo sigue.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Todas las MP subiendo a full y el Horoh haciendo el raquitico....jajaja



raquítico

yo veo golpes de 50 euros al día


----------



## juli (4 Mar 2022)

Keda la subidita de cien pavos en una sesión para k blokeen el precio de cotización ...y el mítico Another literalmente lo clavó con un cuarto de siglo de antelación.






__





Jir comes da NWO


No se te entiende una puta mierda. Aprende a escribir. Si te refieres al creador del hilo, entiendo que lo hace a drede, aunque no tengo muy claro con qué propósito (evitar que se le identifique de algún modo, usar un estilo de expresión antisistema para reforzar su postura, ...). Lo cierto es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## juli (4 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La formación gráfica es extremadamente alcista si rompe máximos históricos, completando una figura técnica llamada "taza con asa", cuyo objetivos en una formación de largo plazo están en el entorno de los 3.000$, inicialmente.
> 
> Así se conjugan las razones fundamentales (jugada de Putin), con el aspecto técnico.
> Solo por comentar algo más, porque el análisis técnico no es muy fiable , desde mi punto de vista, pero hay mucha gente que lo sigue.



Siempre en total desacuerdo con éso.

En un escenario de Gold introducido O VINCULADO al sistema monetario-financiero-económico mundial, el AT actual sería irrelevante : Funciona con los parámetros ERRÓNEOS de un Oro marginado , expresado en clave fiat.

Cualkier rayita de colores echada con esos números sería un truño. El AT actual vale para calibrar el efecto del fiat sobre los MPs, no sería extrapolable, de ningún modo...conllevaría un "cale" seguro.

El AT actual vale para tradear EL TIMO. Sin él...baraja nueva.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2022)

Transacciones de oro de los bancos centrales en el mes de enero:






WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im Januar 2022


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Januar 2022 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge erhöhte... - Veroeffentlicht am 04.03.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Compran:

Turquía: +10,4 toneladas el banco central (+13,0 toneladas los bancos comerciales)
Argentina: +7,0 toneladas
Rusia: +3,1
India: +1,3 toneladas
Irlanda: +1,2 toneladas
Qatar: +0,7 toneladas
Filipinas: +1,0 toneladas
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +0,3 toneladas
Francia: +0,1 toneladas
Serbia: +0,1 toneladas
Bielorrusia: +0,1 toneladas

Venden:
Kazajistán: -17,1 toneladas
Argentina: -7,0 toneladas
Rusia:-3,1 toneladas
Polonia: -2,2 toneladas
Mongolia: -1,6 toneladas
Uzbekistán: -1,2 toneladas
México: -0,1 toneladas

Un mes de saldo negativo en las reservas _*oficiales, *_especialmente por las ventas en la órbita rusa. Es curioso que Argentina y Rusia compran y venden quedándose en un balance neutral. Son movimientos extraños que sugieren algún tipo uso monetario del oro ya que no creo que hagan trading con oro físico.

Recordar siempre que son las reservas oficiales que no tienen porque reportarse. Hay más países con un esquema similar al turco en el que los bancos comerciales depositan oro en el banco central como garantía de los préstamos que otorgan que no aparecen en estas cifras (no se porque Turquía facilita esos datos al WGC)


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Mar 2022)

cdametalero dijo:


> Interesante video de un abogado por la demagogia que nos alerta de un informe de blackrock (con enlace a documento de la SEC) en el que se preveen revueltas sociales e impagos de la deuda pública y el riesgo de invertir en europa (cositas que todos sabemos por estos lares).
> Podéis saltar la intro de 2 minutos
> 
> 
> ...



Precísamente hoy Cárpatos comentaba en el vídeo del cierre que la bajada está siendo mucho más fuerte en la bolsa europea que en la de USA. Prácticamente el doble.

Ya nos han desguazado el continente por dos ocasiones, y no hay dos sin tres.... hijos de puta, hijos de putin, anglocabrones


----------



## juli (4 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Precísamente hoy Cárpatos comentaba en el vídeo del cierre que la bajada está siendo mucho más fuerte en la bolsa europea que en la de USA. Prácticamente el doble.
> 
> Ya nos han desguazado el continente por dos ocasiones, y no hay dos sin tres.... hijos de puta, hijos de putin, anglocabrones



Juásss...

Se lo habrán deswazáo a la trilera Alimaña en todo caso. ( y lo dudo...líderes uropedos en compra de Gold Bullion y nodos de BTC...ésos se llevan lo trincáo "al otro barrio"/próxima pantalla ).

A los PIGS ésto nos pilla ya bien cameláos & empufáos hasta las tránks gracias a la pozilga UE.


----------



## Atolladero (4 Mar 2022)

Por fin se ha animado esto, empieza el desmadre de los MM.PP.


----------



## Atolladero (4 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Es el alma de este hilo y similares, lo que va a poner los puntos en las íes.
> Lo venimos diciendo desde hace tiempo. El tinglado es un timo del copón.
> Es de cajón que los que tienen recursos no los regalen por papel. Se ha hecho hasta ahora porque no quedaba otra. Ha permitido que todos salgan adelante, unos más que otros, unos con más esfuerzo que otros, muchos sin más elección.
> 
> ...



Joder Estupeharto no lo podrías haber resumido mejor, lo has clavado macho.


----------



## mk73 (4 Mar 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Por fin se ha animado esto, empieza el desmadre de los MM.PP.




Con la que está cayendo, tienen q irse para arriba los MP. Y aún me parece lento porque ya tendría que estar el oro superando los 2000 dólares la onza.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Mar 2022)

mk73 dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo, tienen q irse para arriba los MP. Y aún me parece lento porque ya tendría que estar el oro superando los 2000 dólares la onza.



Y la plata que? A medio camino de su ATH, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2022)

Mucha inercia por akí...pero sólo a cuenta del precio.

Como se vayan cumpliendo algunos puntos k andan sobre la mesa, el precio de los MPs va a ser sólo una parte del percal. Empezando por la Kastuza k es la k ha liáo todo y k kerrá, como ya ha demostráo sobradamente, k apechugue kien sea , su madre si hace falta, antes k ellos.

No hay mucho k hablar cuando todo está a punto de caramelo. Pero cualkiera sabe cómo va ésto.

Los MPs han llegáo ande tenían k llegar. Palomitax ...e deixa-ó andar...


----------



## Pintxen (5 Mar 2022)

Perdonadme, pero la onza está a 1804,11 €


----------



## FranMen (5 Mar 2022)

Hace años, en los hilos de Fernando y al principio en este insistía preguntando por paladio/ platino.








El paladio roza los 2.800 dólares la onza y cerraría su mejor semana en dos años


Su valor ha subido un 0,8 % esta jornada, situándose en 2.797 dólares la onza en medio de las preocupaciones por la escasez del suministro desde Rusia, país que representa el 40 % de la producción mundial de este metal.




actualidad.rt.com




El platino sigue a tiro
Por cierto, desde hace pocos meses bullionvault permite la inversión en paladio


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Mar 2022)

El Horoh esta a 1800€ oz. por el cambio EUR/Dolar....y por NADA mas...dejad de mentir...
..


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El Horoh esta a 1800€ oz. por el cambio EUR/Dolar....y por NADA mas...dejad de mentir...
> ..



Eso es porque el Euro se está yendo a la mierda más que el Dólar, y seguramente caerá antes. Eso significa que para los que estamos en Europa sigue siendo un excelente refugio.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Mar 2022)

__





Hay dos sectores de la economía rusa que no se ven afectados por las sanciones, el gas y...


Las sanciones a Rusia permiten ver con claridad los recursos estratégicos que no se han visto afectados por las "sanciones económicas sin precedentes" que afectan a todos los ámbitos. Se han sancionado hasta los gatos rusos de las competiciones para que parezca que el ostracismo y el bloqueo es...




www.burbuja.info





Aviso a los que juegan con oro papel, ETFs y similares...


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El Horoh esta a 1800€ oz. por el cambio EUR/Dolar....y por NADA mas...dejad de mentir...
> ..



Pues no se donde está la mentira. En el Andorrano la Onza de oro más barata 1903 Euros. Portes aparte.
Todo indica que los euros van a valer cada vez menos





Por cierto que feucho es el kanguro de este año


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene pero k muchos kojonex k la ojeriza y la mala prensa se la lleven unas cryptos ferpektamente compatibles con una Reserva de Valor solvente* e independientes a su evolución y eficacia* cuando hay legión de metaleros surfeando la ola del chanchullo papelero " de los trileros BullionBanks". Aunke a poco k te pares a pensarlo , la verdá es k el interés en k las cryptos no prosperen es mayor para kien más reciba del trading de metal virtual.

En fin...todo pasa por el físico y el tiempo k kede para cargar.En el pecado de más de uno al k se le irán los timings de las manos , irá la penitencia , pues su papel es tan infumable y frágil como otro cualkiera ( Al menos hasta k los estaditos tomen cartas en el asunto una vez llegados al inminente protagonismo del físico, k ésa es la siguiente ).





*Editando*, k´acabo de encontrarme un twit adók.

"Hay $ 350 billones de activos fiduciarios en el mundo. Hay $ 7 billones de activos de dinero sólido negociables en el mundo. Cuando los asignadores de activos tradicionales se den cuenta (ahora) de que están en una casa fiduciaria en llamas, los fuegos artificiales serán algo digno de contemplar. Creo que los fuegos artificiales comienzan la próxima semana."


----------



## L'omertá (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## IvanRios (6 Mar 2022)

Me comenta un amigo mío que su mujer trabaja en joyería que está llegando bastante gente (gente con ahorros e ignorante en la materia pero que empiezan a verle las orejas al lobo) preguntando de qué forma pueden comprar lingotes de oro (claro, preguntan por lingotes porque son desconocedores en la materia y no saben de la existencia también de monedas). El asunto es que esto no les había pasado anteriormente.

En la web de coininvest, hace unos días, ponía que por el elevado número de pedidos, los envíos se retrasarán entre 7 y 9 días. Pocos días después lo han subido a entre 15 y 18 días (actualmente). No recuerdo haber visto anteriormente un anuncio de este tipo en coininvest, aunque me puedo equivocar.

Los acontecimientos se pueden estar precipitando...


----------



## atom ant (6 Mar 2022)

compré unas monedas en el andorrano el 15 de enero y me tardó tres semanas en entregar


----------



## unaburbu (6 Mar 2022)

Y yo pensando en liquidar medio centenar de onzas y 1 kg de plata en lingotes. Va a ser que hay que esperar.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Me comenta un amigo mío que su mujer trabaja en joyería que está llegando bastante gente (gente con ahorros e ignorante en la materia pero que empiezan a verle las orejas al lobo) preguntando de qué forma pueden comprar lingotes de oro (claro, preguntan por lingotes porque son desconocedores en la materia y no saben de la existencia también de monedas). El asunto es que esto no les había pasado anteriormente.
> 
> En la web de coininvest, hace unos días, ponía que por el elevado número de pedidos, los envíos se retrasarán entre 7 y 9 días. Pocos días después lo han subido a entre 15 y 18 días (actualmente). No recuerdo haber visto anteriormente un anuncio de este tipo en coininvest, aunque me puedo equivocar.
> 
> Los acontecimientos se pueden estar precipitando...



Es decir que no es bueno vender de momento.. o esa por lo menos es la sensación


----------



## ELOS (6 Mar 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> compré unas monedas en el andorrano el 15 de enero y me tardó tres semanas en entregar



Depende si la moneda la tienen o no en stock.
Lo suele indicar la propia web


----------



## atom ant (6 Mar 2022)

Me dijeron que era porque no tenían unas capsulas que pedí también, que si los stocks de plasticos que si blablabla


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Mar 2022)

Hago mi Paco-Análisis de la situación

En resumen: Vamos a ver inflación sostenida.

Creo que la Guerra es la excusa para vendernos la inflación y los sacrificios que ellos conlleva, de la misma manera que el covid fue la excusa para vendernos la vacuna. El objetivo no era el Covid, era la vacuna. El objetivo no es la guerra, es la inflación

¿Porqué es tan importante una inflación sostenida en el tiempo?
- Consigue la dilución de la deuda, la única solución "civilizada" para que los paises arreglen el tema de sus deudas disparadas.
- Empobrece a una gran capa de la población que no podrá adecuar sus ingresos a la inflación (trabajadores, funcionarios, jubilados, muchas empresas). A mayor pobreza y dependencia del estado más control. Ya nos lo dijeron "no tendrás nada y serás feliz".


Y ahora pensemos, si hay alguna guerra que pueda "justificar una inflación sostenida en el tiempo" es esta de Rusia. No solo por la afectación del Gas y el Petroleo, hay que tener en cuenta que entre Rusia y Ucrania se produce el 40% del trigo mundial, y ello es fundamental para la alimentación humana y animal. Parece que una crisis alimentaria no es para nada descartable.

Esta perspectiva de inflación parece que va ir acompañada de recesión... lo que aumentará el destrozo de la clase media. Vamos la estanflacción de toda la vida. 

Asumiendo este escenario, que podemos hacer los españolitos de pié que nos levantamos todos los días a las 7 a remar a la galera... 

- La opción FIAT, parece la peor, está claro que va a perder valor a gran velocidad, como ya está viendo. Lógicamente algo habrá que tener para el día a día y para pagar los impuestos que irán en senda creciente

- La opción CRIPTO, aunque se que en este subforo no tiene muchos adeptos, puede que no sea mala del todo, quizás tener algo por estar en el mundo virtual que se está creando, y en el cual nos van a meter queremos o no. Poco a poco habrá una utilización masiva de la blockchain como Registro Único Mundial, y creo que es inevitable que los activos base a la que están referidos ( básicamente eth) suban de precio. De todas formas no soy ningún maximalista es un mundo controlado por los que mandan ( aunque la mayoría de los criptoboys lo nieguen) y el nivel de manipulación, es muy superior al que se suele confesar. Pero vamos que creo que meter la puntita no es mala idea.

- La opción INMUEBLES en teoría lo hará bien, pero también veo que en un escenario de estanflación tiene sus riesgos. Vemos un parón demográfico sin precedentes. En los años 90 y 2000 el boom del ladrillo vino aupado por la generación del babyboom que quería una casa a toda costa, y compraba zulos en las afueras como si no fuera un mañana, y además había una economía en expansión.
Ese escenario no lo vamos a volver a ver. Las próximas generaciones son escasas, y están peladas de dinero, y sigue existiendo una buena bolsa de inmuebles que nadie quiere. En el tema de inmuebles habrá algunos que lo hagan bien, los de zonas VIP y de calidad, y otros que solo podrán salir a la venta con importantes descuentos.

- La opción BOLSA en épocas de estanflación no lo ha hecho demasiado bien. Supongo que como los pisos se trataría de buscar los que puedan seguir ofreciendo buenos resultados, y tener paciencia. Aunque por otra parte creo que la Guerra es la escusa perfecta para que la FED siga manteniendo una política monetaria expansiva, lo que puede seguir manteniendo a la bolsa, aunque quizás en menor medida que la inflación. Quien quiera aventuras bursátiles que busque VALUE, y que se ate los machos y tenga paciencia.

- La opción MP, ante la situación que se viene parece la más razonable, y la que mejor equilibra los riesgos y los beneficios de la inversión. Tradicionalmente el oro se comporta bien con la inflación. Solo nos podría aguar "la fiesta" ( póngase todas las comillas que se quieran), una subida de los tipos de interés que neutralizara la inflación... pero hoy en día esto es impensable. Veremos las subidas que nos depara la FED, pero parece muy complicado que puedan subir más del 2%.... están pillados y no hay solución.

Se vienen tiempos complicados


----------



## IvanRios (6 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, los sevillanos, que eran los más baratos con un premium que solia rondar el 19 y pico por cien en las monedas más económicas (las Britannia), ahora lo tienen en el 23'59% (29'08€).

Ahora mismo más barata en coininvest que en los sevillanos. Veremos cómo inicia la semana


----------



## ELOS (6 Mar 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Me dijeron que era porque no tenían unas capsulas que pedí también, que si los stocks de plasticos que si blablabla



Yo, si no quiero esperar demasiado, intento no meter en el pedido algún producto que no esté en stock y me retrase el pedido.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Mar 2022)

El vídeo es de un canal "Red Pill" de un chileno (criado en USA) y que actualmente vive en Ucrania. Antes la temática del canal era atiquense pero con lo del bicho y ahora lo de Ucrania ha ido cambiando a temas "negacionistas" y "pro rusos". Lo que dice no es nuevo para los que frecuentamos el foro, pero no deja de ser interesante de escuchar:



Vamos que parece forero


----------



## Vellón (6 Mar 2022)

Expectante con el debut semanal ¿Cómo saldrá el toro?


----------



## estupeharto (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## sebboh (7 Mar 2022)

Thanks to Putin's War in Ukraine the Race is On for the Great Reset - Gold Goats 'n Guns


The land war in Ukraine is now a race to the real Great Reset, and it isn't the one the WEF has planned for, it's Putin's war for oil.




tomluongo.me


----------



## UltimoIntegrante (7 Mar 2022)

Y el bronce como está?


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Thanks to Putin's War in Ukraine the Race is On for the Great Reset - Gold Goats 'n Guns
> 
> 
> The land war in Ukraine is now a race to the real Great Reset, and it isn't the one the WEF has planned for, it's Putin's war for oil.
> ...



Todo el pasteleo se va a caer.

Incluso la pose de Putin lo es. Todo un teatro. El Gran Reset es sólo la definición del dinero futuro, de las fichas de la próxima pantalla. Todo rodeáo de muñekitos y amenazas coloridas .

Tomar parte por cualkier movimiento pastelero, desmenuzarlo...ya es perder el hilo. Y el hilo es k el fiat está finikitáo y los autores de la estafa no van a reconocerla. USA no va a decir al mundo k lleva medio siglo robándonos a todos y matando de pura jambre a muchos ni aparecer como los criminales k son en los libros de historia. Probablemente su mojigaterío piniculero les impida sikiera reconocerse como la puta basura k son.

La milonga barata fabrica una evolución "lógica" del final del fiat. Los dueños de los recursos esenciales y los k han exprimido el camelo makean el libreto, nada más. El Bretton Woods k alguno reclama es la hoja de ruta de lo k está ocurriendo y se ha dáo hace mucho, probablemente consensuáo desde Lehman , k fue el Rubicon del trile fiat ...y a raíz de ello.

La geopolítica mundial sabe hace eones k los BRICS y sus recursos condicionaban el chanchullo ...porke la sagrada forma del timofiat no es el dólar USA, sino el Petrodólar. Todo lo demás es un guiñol barato. Por éso todos los matices son inconsistentes y grotescos...porke sencillamente son mentira, es una escenificación , como se escenificará un Bretton Woods 2.0 de cordialidá y ekilibrio Kóxmiko del k la humanidá "saldrá máh fuéhte".

La clave del Petrodólar no era el petróleo...sino un Petróleo BARATO. Ese era el patrón energético global y el ABC de ANOTHER y sus sucesores - FOFOA -. Y posiblemente la crisis energética no sea del Petròleo k agoniza en "sus estadísticas"...sino de Petróleo BARATO. Ningún país de mierda podía escapar a la correlación ficticia de su fiat con el USDólar, con lo k había k conseguir k todos , por pobres k fuesen, usasen Oil pagado en billete verde... k el sicariato fiat les procuraba gota a gota desde FMIs y estructuras hamponas asesinas del estilo. A mediáos de los 70 , con el Gold volviéndose ya loco tras sólo unos pocos años de soltarle la correa , en unas reuniones de Haití nunca estimadas en su justa medida se dió bola a todo el fiat mundial. Kadakualo podía sostener su moneda como kisiera , incluso sin respaldo, todo OK...sólo hubo un tabú y una imposición expuesta a los cañones yankees : No respaldarla con Gold. ello impediría la cascada de imperialixmo monetario, chantajes y sobornos con k esos ijoeputas han puteáo a la especie humana sometiéndola a todos los niveles de precariedá y desgracia como les ha salío de los wevox...mientras se los rascaban esclavizando al resto del globo

No hay incógnitas en el Reset, más allá de los timings de esta ópera bufa. La energía no es la clave al sobreactuado "conflicto" actual. La energía es y ha sido el patrón coñómico mundial desde el 71. Futuros de petróleo por Futuros de Gold en el LBMA , un "smart contract" k obligaba al cumplimiento de ambas partes - USA & los jekes del Golfo - y k garantizaba, a su vez, el petróleo barato y su uso MASIVO. Y como los dueños del mayor tesoro mundial no iban a regalarlo, se pagaba Petróleo BARATO con Oro BARATO. Obviamente, ese intercambio de RIKEZA necesita un escenario donde ambos elementos welvan a su VALOR REAL y esa transferencia tome la dimensión debida. Los BRICS se han ido subiendo al carro comprando el Gold a 4 chavos con sus recursos y Occidente con la ingeniería financiera malabarística k les procuraba pilotar la estafa de impresora. Ahora todo diox está ya en la fiesta y todo está listo para confluír.

Por éso es inexorable. Nada se está "decidiendo"...se está desmantelando Y DISFRAZANDO, para k el imperio yankee no aparezca como la civilización más infame , ladrona y sangrienta de la historia de la humanidá. La tecnología y el alcance global de ese imperio ha permitido k, por volumen de control y jodienda, asínnn haya sido.

Y creo k lo mejor de todo es k ésa humanidá, y no el cuento de terror para críos k nos están endiñando, marcará la salida, pues es lo k todo el planeta, salvo el criminal Occidente, lleva echando en falta DESESPERADAMENTE mucho tiempo. La humanidá física y moral, k es con lo k el timo fiat permitía a sus gestores limpiarse el marisco de su ojete y la causa principal de todos los desekilibrios del planeta .

Éso se acabó. Y no lo va a conseguir Putin...aunke posiblemente, sí asuma encabezar el reparto y ese rol en este bodrio infumable.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Todo el pasteleo se va a caer.
> 
> Incluso la pose de Putin lo es. Todo un teatro. El Gran Reset es sólo la definición del dinero futuro, de las fichas de la próxima pantalla. Todo rodeáo de muñekitos y amenazas coloridas .
> 
> ...



Buen post aunque yo creo que no hay un Bretton Woods en marcha.

Más bien me temo que la falta de acuerdo va a resultar en un proceso caótico. Como bien afirmas, la narrativa de la excepcionalidad de EEUU (excepcionalidad en el saqueo y la estafa monetaria regada con millones de muertos para que no sea cuestionada) dificulta sentarse a negociar.

Es necesario que primero la gente pierda la confianza en el sistema monetario actual. A eso se refería Xi con "galvanizar el mundo".

Máximos en euros de nuevo:





Oro en máximos históricos en euros. La "reliquia bárbara" se va a poner de moda...


Tarde o temprano se pondrá en el foco de atención de la gente... https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cuando-salga-en-la-tv-sera-demasiado-tarde.1414833/ En un momento dado, como en toda estafa, tendrán que recoger cable y desprogramar a la borregada del adoctrinamiento recibido en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## risto mejido (7 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Buen post aunque yo creo que no hay un Bretton Woods en marcha.
> 
> Más bien me temo que la falta de acuerdo va a resultar en un proceso caótico. Como bien afirmas, la narrativa de la excepcionalidad de EEUU (excepcionalidad en el saqueo y la estafa monetaria regada con millones de muertos para que no sea cuestionada) dificulta sentarse a negociar.
> 
> ...



una cosa Spielzeug , has dicho que no han cerrado acceso a las empresas rusas que suministran al LBMA , vale ,ellos necesitan pasta, podrian ser unos perrakos y en vez de mandar ese oro a londres, que lo mandasen a la bolsa de shangai ?? que podria pasar entonces???? se quedarian sin fisico en londres??

saludos


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> una cosa Spielzeug , has dicho que no han cerrado acceso a las empresas rusas que suministran al LBMA , vale ,ellos necesitan pasta, podrian ser unos perrakos y en vez de mandar ese oro a londres, que lo mandasen a la bolsa de shangai ?? que podria pasar entonces???? se quedarian sin fisico en londres??
> 
> saludos



Es imposible saber desde nuestra posición cómo funciona exactamente la manipulación del precio del oro. Sólo podemos saber indirectamente que existe y que para que funcione el esquema no pueden expulsar a las refinerías rusas (los motivos exactos los sabrán los implicados).

Las sanciones permiten saber que sectores resultan estratégicos ya que no se puede aplicar sanciones sobre ellos.

Hay otros sectores estratégicos contra los que no pueden imponer sanciones ya que Rusia ha limitado o prohibido su exportación como es el caso de los fertilizantes o los cereales.

Es cuestión de tiempo que llegue el pánico ante la subida generalizada de precios que se avecina y que llegue el miedo a que las divisas actuales vayan a seguir teniendo valor en el futuro.


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Buen post aunque yo creo que no hay un Bretton Woods en marcha.
> 
> Más bien me temo que la falta de acuerdo va a resultar en un proceso caótico. Como bien afirmas, la narrativa de la excepcionalidad de EEUU (excepcionalidad en el saqueo y la estafa monetaria regada con millones de muertos para que no sea cuestionada) dificulta sentarse a negociar.
> 
> ...



Probablemente no lo creas por tu visión visceral de BTC y la rayadura te impida un análisis frío. O porke veas una redefinición de Valor Real como el final de un camino...cuando no es así.

La welta a una acotación de Valor Real la garantiza el Gold, ahí no hay negocio ni rival , OK. Pero personalmente veo otra encrucijada inexorable. Es pronto para hablar de ella en detalle...pero si atas cabos SIN PREJUICIOS, podrás ver el punto k espero, pues sería bastante lógico en el proceso a ese "banco de tres patas" monetario global k expongo continuamente.

BTC puede minimizar una pérdida evidente de privilegios Usanos por una welta del Gold k SÍ asume ferpektamente. Probablemente impedirlo no sea ya su objetivo y marginar el oro era una pelea de años atrás, pero ya amortizada. No creo k en esas circunstancias hayan perdido la ocasión de procurarse/negociar un Standard "creativo" k coexista a los rigores del Gold - k incluso Fofoa , con razón, despreciaba como ideal monetario -.

Un standard k solucionaría aspectos de interés general k una "simple" acotación de valor adecuada ni sikiera contempla. Yo creo k el proceso a ello podría traer momentos clave tan importantes como los k hemos visto ya estos últimos años - por ejemplo, la aparición de BTC -.


K el fiat no pueda deswazar los precios DE TODO a su antojo es un punto importantísimo, sin la menor duda. Pero para nada es lo único sobre la mesa.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Probablemente no lo creas por tu visión visceral de BTC y la rayadura te impida un análisis frío. O porke veas una redefinición de Valor Real como el final de un camino...cuando no es así.



En mi opinión, BTC forma parte del esquema de supresión de precios actual que es puramente cognitivo.

En el esquema actual, a diferencia de los anteriores, no se vende oro físico. Lo que se hace es hinchar el resto de activos para que parezcan más rentables que el oro.

En este esquema de supresión del precio creando como efecto colateral la "burbuja de todo", aparece en 2009 un activo que es descrito como "oro 2.0" gracias a una genial campaña de neuromarketing. Esto es a lo que me refiero con que el actual esquema de supresión de precios es principalmente cognitivo, una ilusión que está destinado a explotar.

Ese es mi análisis racional, de momento (por supuesto que puedo estar equivocado).


----------



## Jebediah (7 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Y yo pensando en liquidar medio centenar de onzas y 1 kg de plata en lingotes. Va a ser que hay que esperar.



El mejor momento para liquidarlos será la semana que pases hambre.


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, BTC forma parte del esquema de supresión de precios actual que es puramente cognitivo.
> 
> En el esquema actual, a diferencia de los anteriores, no se vende oro físico. Lo que se hace es hinchar el resto de activos para que parezcan más rentables que el oro.
> 
> ...



Y así expresado es de lo más racional. Y no seré yo kien niegue k BTC ejerce ese rol. Y a las mil maravillas, por cierto.

De ahí, entre otras cosas, k presuma k para su irrupción se hayan conseguido ciertas licencias. De hecho, ya he comentado varias veces k el Gold debe implementarse DESPUÉS...o impediría crecer un hipotético catalizador económico global - las cryptos, basadas en la irreprimible ultra-tokenización global de activos...y su Standard de facto -. Pues bien...ese necesario orden de las cosas también acarrea en sí mismo variables en el nikeláo monetario mundial k afectan tanto el proceso como las partes implicadas de muy distinta manera.

El Teorema de la regresión monetaria de Mises y los desekilibrios entre los bobiernos mundiales y sus poblaciones respectivas desaconsejan el Oro como pivote de la Rikeza mundial . -Sorry : Pivote ÚNICO -. También Occidente , por muy mangante k haya sido, tiene un Contrato Social interno difícil de arrastrar y ésos aspectos no pueden dejarse de lado en una transición de este tipo. La capacidá de las estafa fiat de al menos DEMORAR esa transición es una wena baza para k la problemática particular de todos los blokes sea contemplada. Por éso basicamente creo k para cuando se empiece a ver la patita a la salida fiat - AHORA - , éso pueda estar acordado.


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En el esquema actual, a diferencia de los anteriores, no se vende oro físico. Lo que se hace es hinchar el resto de activos para que parezcan más rentables que el oro.



Porke no se vende Oro...o porke no se aplica la restricción crediticia k tocaba en un cíclico fin de fiesta fiat y se le deja volar ya en una caída libre k lo burbujea todo - ya k el Gold sigue marginado y devaluado mientras el fiat siga en pie -. Ese truco cíclico del activo-comodín durmiente k arrasa "con sangre en las calles" no funciona...y probablemente porke esta vez y gracias a la tecnología, se van a follar el modelo, no a "reengancharlo" .

Y también, probablemente, porke un Jubileo k es la única solución posible a estos niveles de pufo global ...pasa por llevar el confetti a cero.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Mar 2022)

Eso decía el TT



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> El Horoh esta a 1800€ oz. por el cambio EUR/Dolar....y por NADA mas...dejad de mentir...
> ..


----------



## Lego. (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## asqueado (7 Mar 2022)

Os subo un articulo de prensa con toque de propaganda



El dinero y la crisis

*¿Merece la pena invertir en oro?*
La caída de la Bolsa hace pensar en la posibilidad de destinarle al menos una parte del ahorro




Jordi Benítez
Madrid 07/03/2022 Actualizada 04:13

Quienes apuestan por invertir en oro suelen destinarle en torno a un 5 % de su dinero. El perfil de estos ahorradores es medio, medio-alto, y en los últimos quince años están obteniendo una rentabilidad media del 9 % anual. Sus piezas las adquieren en la oficina o por Internet en empresas como Degussa: la onza de 31,10 gramos cuesta 1.800 euros; el *lingote* de 100 gramos vale 5.800 euros; el de 250 gramos, 14.500 euros. No es un dinero del que pueda desprenderse cualquiera. Cuando lo recuperan, obtienen una buena rentabilidad. Al vender sus piezas en oficinas como la de Degussa reciben el 9 % de media señalado. La apuesta por este tipo de inversión suele ser a largo plazo.
El *oro* cuenta a veces con la ventaja de tener menor volatilidad que la *Bolsa* (menos subidas y bajadas bruscas). También posee algunas ventajas fiscales: no paga IVA.
Su consideración de activo refugio en momentos de crisis como el actual ha hecho que aumente su inversión en el último año. En España, por ejemplo, la demanda total de los consumidores ha subido de 6,9 a 7,9 toneladas en el último año (en 2010 estaba en 11,6). En Suiza ha ascendido de 42,9 a 43,8 toneladas (en 2011 estaba en 96,8).


Como decíamos hace unos días en el artículo que puede leerse debajo, la inversión en oro suele representar una pequeña parte de la cartera de los ahorradores, pero en estos momentos puede tener sentido destinarle un porcentaje.

Para quienes deciden comprar por Internet, empresas como Degussa afirman que los envíos están asegurados: si por cualquier motivo la pieza no se recibe, se envía otra. También tiene importancia asegurarse de la calidad de las piezas; que cuenten con las certificaciones adecuadas. No todas las empresas que venden oro lo reciben directamente desde la fundición. 









¿Merece la pena invertir en oro?


La caída de la Bolsa hace pensar en la posibilidad de destinarle al menos una parte del ahorro




www.eldebate.com


----------



## risto mejido (7 Mar 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Os subo un articulo de prensa con toque de propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tendria que haber puesto que se mire en la veta de oro coño, degussa......


----------



## sebboh (7 Mar 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Os subo un articulo de prensa con toque de propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no se nota el toque de propaganda, deberian subrayarlo, ponerle negrita o algo.


----------



## risto mejido (7 Mar 2022)

se que no es el hilo, pido perdon pero estoy leyendo que las monedas de 5 centavos de eeuu por el niquel que llevan , valen 9 centavos de dolar jaajjaja


----------



## risto mejido (7 Mar 2022)

visto en reddit ,no queda mucha plata




__





Buy Silver Bullion Online | ABC Bullion


ABC Bullion's range of 99.95% silver products are pure and adhere to the strictest of standards. View our full silver range and buy silver bullion online now.




www.abcbullion.com.au


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> se que no es el hilo, pido perdon pero estoy leyendo que las monedas de 5 centavos de eeuu por el niquel que llevan , valen 9 centavos de dolar jaajjaja



Hay una pagina, a ver si lo encuentro donde te viene por cada moneda americana lo que en realidad vale. Como decía un youtuber que sigo, USA no seria capaz ni de implementar un patrón sobre.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Mar 2022)

Bitcoiners pasándose a los MP:


----------



## sebboh (7 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> se que no es el hilo, pido perdon pero estoy leyendo que las monedas de 5 centavos de eeuu por el niquel que llevan , valen 9 centavos de dolar jaajjaja



 como argentina eheh


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Mar 2022)

Alguien sabe a cuanto pagan el cuproniquel en la chatarra?

Es por saber el valor a peso de las típica monedas de 25 cts con el agujerito


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2022)

Lista de países considerados hostiles por Rusia:



https://tass.com/politics/1418197



Los pagos pendientes a esos países por parte de empresas rusas se realizará en rublos.

Esos rublos, si quieren ser posteriormente liquidados por los países considerados hostiles que los reciban, tendrán que hacerlo a través de compras a las empresas que exportan en rublos que están mayoritariamente sancionadas. Si quieren liquidar esos rublos, tendrán que levantar las sanciones a las empresas estatales o pasarse a los contratos a largo denominados en rublos si quieren acceder a las materias primas a precios económicos.

Estos contratos a largo plazo denominados en rublos son el objetivo del esquema monetario ruso que, en mi opinión, cobra sentido si se incluye el oro en la ecuación:






*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info





Rusia pasa la pelota monetaria al tejado de los países que apoyan a Ucrania ya que les obliga a entrar en el esquema monetario ruso o bien renunciar a liquidar los pagos que tengan las empresas rusas con ellos.

Como decía el Financial Times, tener un activo que no puedes liquidar es como no tenerlo.









Los países considerados hostiles por Rusia cobrarán la deuda en rublos


Lista de países considerados hostiles por Rusia: https://tass.com/politics/1418197 Los pagos pendientes a esos países por parte de empresas rusas se realizará en rublos. Esos rublos, si quieren ser posteriormente liquidados por los países considerados hostiles que los reciban, tendrán que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lista de países considerados hostiles por Rusia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal.

Me lo pillo pa´mi hylo kolonabírico.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lista de países considerados hostiles por Rusia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien jugado Putin!


----------



## Caracol (7 Mar 2022)

__





London bullion market bars Russian gold refineries







m.marketscreener.com





Han echado del LBMA a las refinerías rusas.

La London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) dijo el lunes que había suspendido la acreditación de seis refinerías rusas de metales preciosos, lo que significa que ya no podrán vender oro y plata en el mercado de Londres, el más grande del mundo. La LBMA no dio una razón para la suspensión, pero la asociación dijo la semana pasada a Reuters que había preguntado a las refinerías si tenían vínculos comerciales con entidades rusas sancionadas. Los gobiernos, incluidos los de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea, han impuesto sanciones a numerosas personas, empresas y bancos rusos y al banco central ruso desde que el Kremlin envió tropas a Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Rusia produce alrededor de 330 toneladas de oro al año por un valor de alrededor de $ 20 mil millones a precios actuales, alrededor del 9% del total extraído en todo el mundo, según la consultora Metals Focus. Produce alrededor de 1350 toneladas de plata al año con un valor aproximado de mil millones de dólares, alrededor del 5% del suministro minero mundial. Los banqueros y comerciantes han dicho que la eliminación de las refinerías rusas tendría poco impacto en el mercado y que el metal ruso aún encontraría compradores en lugares como China y Medio Oriente. Las barras de oro y plata producidas por las refinerías mientras estaban acreditadas siguen siendo válidas para el comercio, de acuerdo con las reglas de la LBMA. Las seis refinerías rusas en la lista de buenas entregas de oro de la LBMA son JSC Krastsvetmet, JSC Novosibirsk Refinery, JSC Uralelectromed, la Planta de Procesamiento de Aleaciones Especiales de Moscú, la Planta Prioksky de Metales No Ferrosos y la Fábrica Shyolkovsky de Metales Preciosos Secundarios. Todos estos, excepto la planta de procesamiento de aleaciones especiales de Moscú, también están acreditados por la LBMA para producir plata. "Estas seis refinerías ya no serán aceptadas como Good Delivery por el mercado de lingotes de Londres hasta nuevo aviso", dijo la LBMA en un comunicado de mercado. (Reporte de Peter Hobson; Editado por Jan Harvey y Jonathan Oatis)


----------



## coleccionador (7 Mar 2022)

La respuesta debería ser el embargo de bienes de ciudadanos rusos en el pais para compensar las perdidas


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (7 Mar 2022)

Caracol dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No les hace falta el oro ruso. Tienen oro papel de sobra.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (7 Mar 2022)

Distinto metal, mismos piratas:


----------



## nedantes (7 Mar 2022)

reflexiones de paco llinares:
*Sobrevivirá Europa a la Guerra de Ucrania? Cual será impacto economico en el EURO Con #PacoLlinares*


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Mar 2022)

Máximos, de nuevo en euros y acercándose a la zona de pánico en dólares... 

Dejo aquí una página que hace una media del precio medio de compra y venta de diferentes tiendas de metales preciosos alemanas:





__





Preise von Anlagemünzen & -barren in Gold, Silber, Platin und Palladium


Preisübersicht von Anlagemünzen (Bullionmünzen) und Anlagebarren in Gold, Silber, Palladium, Platin und Rhodium. An- & Verkauspreise von klassischen Anlageedelmetallmünzen, historische Edelmetallmünzen bis zu Sammlermünzen.




www.goldseiten.de





Se puede ver la tensión en el mercado de físico con el precio de compra acercándose al precio de spot y el precio de venta alejándose. En los momentos de pánico cuando los anteriores máximos históricos en dólares, el precio de compra superó al spot. 

@lvdo : tal vez te interese la idea para tu página. Molaría una gráfica con el porcentaje de compra y venta respecto al spot para visualizar la tensión en el mercado de físico y la posible separación del precio del papel y del físico que llegará cuando el pánico se apodere del mercado.

Por ahora todos los metales en los que Rusia tiene una posición predominante en el mercado están en modo similar a un short squeeze. Veremos qué ocurre con la expulsión de las refinerías rusas del mercado de Londres.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2022)

Otras 40 Queen Beast de 2oz de plata a la saca, ¡suma y sigue!


----------



## IvanRios (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## IvanRios (8 Mar 2022)

Viendo cómo está el percal, no descartaría un 'estallido' también en metales como por ejemplo la plata (aunque creo que Rusia no es uno de los grandes exportadores). Me parecería hasta normal, aunque últimamente nos hayamos acostumbrado a que las cosas no sean normales, o en otras palabras, a que las cosas sean totalmente 'artifiales'. Pero veremos hasta cuándo.


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2022)

*Más movimientos a cada día k pasa a espaldas de USD ...y pariendo la ruta de la seda ?*












Media: Erdogan tells Putin Turkey and Russia can use 'dollar, euro, ruble, gold, yuan'


Putin and Erdogan's phone talks, focusing mainly on Ukrainian issues, took place on Sunday...




news.am





*Medios: Erdogan le dice a Putin que Turquía y Rusia pueden usar 'dólar, euro, rublo, oro, yuan'*


21:00, 07.03.2022
Región: Rusia , Turquía


El presidente turco, Tayyip Erdogan, dijo durante conversaciones telefónicas con su homólogo ruso, Vladimir Putin, que el rublo ruso podría usarse en el comercio, informó RIA Novosti citando al canal de televisión A Haber.
Las conversaciones telefónicas de Putin y Erdogan, centradas principalmente en temas ucranianos, tuvieron lugar el domingo y duraron alrededor de una hora.
*"Ayer surgieron detalles de las conversaciones de Erdogan con Putin. El presidente Erdogan dijo que Turquía y Rusia podrían usar 'dólar, euro, rublo, oro y yuan en el comercio', mientras que el líder ruso, a su vez, ordenaría que 30 barcos cargados con aceite de girasol y se envíe trigo al mar de Azov"*, informó el canal de televisión.








*La primera medida oficial acorde al guirigay desde mercados de Commodities/Metales de Oriente puede ser de pajearse a dos manos. Lo de los jekes del golfo con la rebajita de tasas Oreras al sector gigante de la joyería India de hace un par de semanas e infos de ese palo se va a multiplicar en prime time massmediático mundial.

Los exchanges de metales de China, Emiratos...tienen el campañón de su "bautismo" al mundo aseguradísimo pa´montar la de diox es Xto.

Tras el pasteleo kolonavírico , está clarinete k la polarización es la moneda de cambio de cualkier cuestión introducida a la opinión pública mundial y la manera de pelotear desde el fondo de la pista y batirlo todo hasta ponerlo en punto de nieve. Desde la tasca Paco a la pelu de Charos y al Parlamento de turno.

Ahora mismo, bits contra pájaro en mano entre Oriente y Occidente.

Volatilidá y saltos entre tendencias mandan desde el trading de alta frecuencia a los transportes blindados.

La plebe ojiplática...y el fiat, una ramera borracha.


*


----------



## risto mejido (8 Mar 2022)

perdon pero con el oro pasara igual ante la que viene???









Mercado londinense de metales suspende cotización del níquel ante disparada de precios


Mercado londinense de metales suspende cotización del níquel ante disparada de precios




www.infobae.com


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> perdon pero con el oro pasara igual ante la que viene???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranki.

Al Rusky l´están cosiendo las últimas lentejuelas del traje fucsia pa´lanzarlo en práim táim...se rumorea k en el descando del Clásico.


----------



## Lego. (8 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


>



Niquel, aluminio, cinc, ¿son considerados "metales preciosos" para los traders de commodities? Es la primera vez que lo oigo, yo creía que eran sólo el oro, plata,platino y , si acaso, paladio.

Y lo más raro es que no ha mencionado que justo los dos metales preciosos-preciosos de toda la vida (y que además son monetarios), apenas han subido nada en comparación con los despegues que tienen los otros.


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Niquel, aluminio, cinc, ¿son considerados "metales preciosos" para los traders de commodities? Es la primera vez que lo oigo, yo creía que eran sólo el oro, plata,platino y , si acaso, paladio.
> 
> Y lo más raro es que no ha mencionado que justo los dos metales preciosos-preciosos de toda la vida (y que además son monetarios), apenas han subido nada en comparación con los despegues que tienen los otros.



Otro pase de manos.

Mandas la pasta a un destino intermedio...y pumpeas dos veces.

Porké la inflazión "güeeeenaaa" ha sío del 2% durante décadas , incluso en los putos altares del timo fiat ?

Porke el StockToFlow del Gold s´estimaba en éso - porzierto, pa´k veas lo pokito k piensan en ello a medio siglo d´enterrarlo  -. Cualkier otro destino para BLINDAR rikeza ( palpable o miskojonex33 ) es APOSTARLA , no ASEGURARLA. Deixa-ó andar...

Cruzar los pies sobre la mesa´l porche, birra freskita...y a esperar el cadáver del henemijo...


----------



## CacaodeCaracas (8 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se puede ver la tensión en el mercado de físico con el precio de compra acercándose al precio de spot y el precio de venta alejándose. En los momentos de pánico cuando los anteriores máximos históricos en dólares, el precio de compra superó al spot.



Estoy mirando la cotización de la plata en Kitco y el precio de oferta (bid) es más alto que no el de cotización, ¿supongo que es por el mismo motivo?


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Mar 2022)

En el andorrano onzas de plata a partir de 30 eurazos
Onzas de oro a partir de 1965 eurazos


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Niquel, aluminio, cinc, ¿son considerados "metales preciosos" para los traders de commodities? Es la primera vez que lo oigo, yo creía que eran sólo el oro, plata,platino y , si acaso, paladio.
> 
> Y lo más raro es que no ha mencionado que justo los dos metales preciosos-preciosos de toda la vida (y que además son monetarios), apenas han subido nada en comparación con los despegues que tienen los otros.



No, no lo son, solo los 4 que mencionas.

Y si los únicos dos que no han subido tanto, los preciosos y monetarios de verdad, o lo que es lo mismo, solo han subido los demás metales, es porque son los mas manipulados:







Nada mas que añadir.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Mar 2022)

¿De verdad el oro ha subido mucho?















Change Squared


Now, we have change on top of change. Call it “Change Squared,” with the already-giant COVID-19 changes multiplied by a new geopolitical and global economic order unfolding before our eyes.




talkmarkets.com


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> ¿De verdad el oro ha subido mucho?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que si el jaleo este avanza, todas esas barras y muchas más de otros lares se van a trasladar a la barra del oro (MMPP), y cuando ya no lo puedan manipular empezarán a poner gráficos a escala logarítmica.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que si el jaleo este avanza, todas esas barras y muchas más de otros lares se van a trasladar a la barra del oro (MMPP), y cuando ya no lo puedan manipular empezarán a poner gráficos a escala logarítmica.



Como decía nuestro querido amigo Soros, el oro es “the ultimate bubble”. Yo diría que va a ser la ultima y mas grande de las burbujas, si es que se le puede llamar una burbuja…


----------



## IvanRios (8 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> reflexiones de paco llinares:
> *Sobrevivirá Europa a la Guerra de Ucrania? Cual será impacto economico en el EURO Con #PacoLlinares*



Muy bueno.


----------



## mr nobody (8 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> reflexiones de paco llinares:
> *Sobrevivirá Europa a la Guerra de Ucrania? Cual será impacto economico en el EURO Con #PacoLlinares*



ese es burbujero, que lo dijo en un video anterior


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2022)

De los creadores de "Larruga´s bella" llega...La manguera´s kojonúda.
Van a burbujear hasta los tampax.

El k suelte físico, palma.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2022)

Lo veremos a 1900 leuros ...(hoy) ?

Luego que lo martilleen como suelen hacer (mientras puedan), pero el sabor de boca que te deja no te lo quita nadie, TT


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Mar 2022)

Acaba de romper máximos históricos en dólares. Pronto en Euros. 

To the moon





__





Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault


Gráfico de precios del oro- Ver cotización del oro y cotización de la plata, platino y paladio en dólares USD, euros EUR o libras GBP.



oro.bullionvault.es


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Mar 2022)

@racional , @romanillo y el otro cuyo nick es algo con "dubitativo" () venga trollead un poco que esto se nos va. Al granaino vende pajaros y su clon el perezoso ni los mento porque igual los tengo en el ignore


----------



## Jebediah (8 Mar 2022)

Ibex sube y oro sube, Ibex nueva Reserva de Valor.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Mar 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @racional , @romanillo y el otro cuyo nick es algo con "dubitativo" () venga trollead un poco que esto se nos va. Al granaino vende pajaros y su clon el perezoso ni los mento porque igual los tengo en el ignore



Te falta el gilipollas de @OBDC , que justo justo el día que empezó la subida, justo antes, aconsejó vender los horos porque se iban a la porra. @El hombre dubitativo da mucho por saco, pero juraría que lleva oro, y simplemente es un agonías.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Mar 2022)

Aqui me teneis joputas...menuda subida de MIERDA...hasta Ethereum se caga encima tipo paloma....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Mar 2022)

Comedme los huevos con patatas fritas


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Niquel, aluminio, cinc, ¿son considerados "metales preciosos" para los traders de commodities? Es la primera vez que lo oigo, yo creía que eran sólo el oro, plata,platino y , si acaso, paladio.
> 
> Y lo más raro es que no ha mencionado que justo los dos metales preciosos-preciosos de toda la vida (y que además son monetarios), apenas han subido nada en comparación con los despegues que tienen los otros.



No tienen ni puta idea, qué van a mencionar?


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Mar 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Os subo un articulo de prensa con toque de propaganda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gente como este se ganan la vida no enterándose de nada y yo tengo que seguir trabajando...


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bitcoiners pasándose a los MP:



Otro descubriendo América.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2022)

Hala, otro sucnor al ignore con patatas. Se le ve cabreado al payaso.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Mar 2022)

__





Gold Soars To $2,063, Just One Cent Away From New All Time High | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Comedme los huevos con patatas fritas



A la nevera payaso


----------



## sdPrincBurb (8 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> La gorda bataglia la llamaban por ahí. Dicen que es un vende humos como tantos para ir sacando sus pelillas a costa de incautos.



No te digo que no sea un vendehumos pero sabe de lo que habla y argumenta lo que dice, solo he visto un par de videos y me ha gustado, hay otros mucho peores


----------



## Barruno (8 Mar 2022)

Tió Justino dijo:


> Me ocurrió que el mensajero (moro que apenas sabia hablar español) le dejó la moneda a un vecino. Suerte que ví al mensajero irse, yo lo estaba esperando, y le dí el alto. Me confesó que había entregado el paquete a un vecino. Puse una reclamación por hacer la entrega a un vecino, estando yo en casa.



Yo he llegado a decir que no me ha llegado incluso aunque el vecino me lo de.
Es de vergüenza ya.


----------



## Barruno (8 Mar 2022)

Si
Pero te lo devuelven en dinero no las monedas en si.
Creo.


----------



## Barruno (8 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro ha muerto, dice el FT:
> 
> _El fetichismo del oro tuvo su día
> El dinero no es un activo. es un privilegio_
> ...



Leido.
Publicidad barata.


----------



## Barruno (8 Mar 2022)

cdametalero dijo:


> Interesante video de un abogado por la demagogia que nos alerta de un informe de blackrock (con enlace a documento de la SEC) en el que se preveen revueltas sociales e impagos de la deuda pública y el riesgo de invertir en europa (cositas que todos sabemos por estos lares).
> Podéis saltar la intro de 2 minutos
> 
> 
> ...



Lo ha comentado Lorenzo Ramirez en un Despegamos con C.Vidal


----------



## Atolladero (8 Mar 2022)

Al igual que Putin simbólicamente levantó la mesa de negociaciones, esa donde recibió a Micron, y la estampo contra todas las potencias occidentales, a uno le pego su portátil en la cabeza, al otro el café le puso perdido el traje, otro se cayo de espaldas patas arriba, otro directamente se meo en los pantalones....así hasta el último gañan con certificado de obediencia USA.

Hoy por fin los MP se han desmelenado, dando esperanza a todos los anti-NOM...lancemos un cagüen Dios que se oiga en todos los confines del planeta....ya era hora, parece que el camino esta marcado.


----------



## Atolladero (8 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pues me tengo que auto citar porque es justo lo que ha pasado.
> Ha subido el listoncillo hasta los 1901,45 € para luego pegarle el martillazo 50 eurillos para abajo.
> 
> Y mientras, los trolacos viniendo aquí a insultar, hay que ser niño tonto.
> Ver archivo adjunto 974535



Ya están cogiendo aire de nuevo, esto aunque sea a golpes sube de todas todas...la OTAN osease EEUU ha puesto el planeta en estado de guerra financiera...creo que tiene todas las de perder.


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2022)

Solo paso a saludar ,,


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> La gorda bataglia la llamaban por ahí. Dicen que es un vende humos como tantos para ir sacando sus pelillas a costa de incautos.



Sus análisis macro son bastante buenos. Además, aunque mi título es un poco "efectista", la verdad es que oro y plata lo lleva recomendando bastante tiempo, y cuando menos eso le honra.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Mar 2022)

timi dijo:


> Solo paso a saludar ,,



Sí sí, pero son diez mil


----------



## Cipotecon (8 Mar 2022)

Ay mi madre no para de subir… 2041!


----------



## OBDC (8 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Te falta el gilipollas de @OBDC , que justo justo el día que empezó la subida, justo antes, aconsejó vender los horos porque se iban a la porra. @El hombre dubitativo da mucho por saco, pero juraría que lleva oro, y simplemente es un agonías.



Hola cariño 
Te mojaste hoy de noche soñando conmigo?

Que tía!

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## timi (9 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí sí, pero son diez mil



10000? Esta claro que tu comentario esta hiperinflacionado









La hiperinflación asoma por el horizonte.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

¿Está el oro barato o ya es caro como refugio? Todo depende de cómo evolucione la guerra


La invasión de Ucrania y la incertidumbre en torno a lo que va a pasar han impulsado a los inversores a apostar fuerte por el oro. Considerado como el tradicional activo refugio, el metal precioso cotiza ya por encima de los 2.000 dólares por onza. ¿Sigue siendo barato o ya es caro teniendo en...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Furillo (9 Mar 2022)

timi dijo:


> 10000? Esta claro que tu comentario esta hiperinflacionado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Profetizando que es gerundio:

_Como la gente ya empieza a considerar que la inflación está creciendo demasiado deprisa, ha empezado un movimiento de compra de todo, para invertir el dinero de las nóminas en cuanto se cobra.

El último gran ascenso corresponderá a los metales preciosos, oro y plata, que son el indicador clave de la confianza en el sistema fiat. Cuando la gente se desprenda masivamente de su dinero, el sistema se habrá roto y no se podrá evitar la hiperinflación. El oro y la plata, nos avisan con su ascenso precipitado de un movimiento en tal sentido._


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2022)

Dejo aquí una noticia que sirve para ver lo que se está ocurriendo en los países de los que apenas se habla pero que están tomando nota sobre el conflicto monetario entre la "comunidad internacional" y Rusia.




Toman nota por ejemplo sobre saldar su deuda en su propia divisa tal y como ha hecho Rusia:









Make Chinese Yuan available, not dollar – Importers tell government, BoG


Importers and Exporters in Ghana have told the government that they import most of their goods from China therefore, the Bank of Ghana (BoG) or the government through the Ministry of Finance should make Chinese currency Renminbi (Yuan) available in...




mobile.ghanaweb.com





El sector exportador de Ghana pide que el banco central facilite yuanes para evitar las tasas de cambio de divisas que les supone un sobrecoste a la hora de comerciar con su principal socio que es China. Este coste se repercute sobre los precios de los productos empobreciendo a la población.

Si el banco central no deja el dólar, el sector exportador de muchos países va a tener disponible de aquí a un tiempo el yuan digital que les permite tener una cuenta directamente en el banco central chino y hacer bypass a su propio banco central, al se sector financiero de su propio país y la validación de las transacciones por medio del sistema SWIFT.

Mientras tanto, en una galaxia muy lejana de un universo paralelo, el famoso helicóptero de dinero de Friedman es de color morado dando un poco de color a la distopía monetaria:









El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025


La principal partida, del 91% de los fondos, se dirige a bonificaciones a la contratación, prestaciones por maternidad y complemento de rentas




elpais.com


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

timi dijo:


> 10000? Esta claro que tu comentario esta hiperinflacionado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Decía Llinares de comprar bicicletas porque no podremos costear la gasolina, y que serían más útiles como medio de pago que los euros. Bicicletas no, pero todos los repuestos que tarde o temprano hay que cambiar sí: cámaras, cubiertas, cadenas, piñones… Además ya tenia comprados grifos, latiguillos.
He comprado plancha que no suelen durar mucho.
Estoy preparando un botiquín con fungibles, dudo con los medicamentos que tienen caducidades estrechas.
Por supuesto comida no perecedera, el problema es la perecedera.
Por un lado me ahorro la inflación galopante, por otro acumulo medios de intercambio poco perecederos y por otro son reservas que yo mismo voy a necesitar tarde o temprano.
Por supuesto metales preciosos, no se si es buen momento para comprar pero está claro que es bueno para tener
Estos iban por delante:








Roban 30.000 euros en bicicletas en Íllora por el método del alunizaje, el segundo en 15 días


Seis encapuchados se llevaron una veintena de bicicletas eléctricas y de alta gama, dos semanas después de hacer lo propio en Baza y un poco antes en Jaén




www.ideal.es












Roban 16 bicicletas de alta gama en una tienda de Baza: "Es un desastre"


El propietario de Imbikes en la localidad granadina ha sufrido un robo valorado en unos 45.000 euros. En NIUS hemos hablado con él, descubre cómo ha ocurrido todo




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

__





Russia Central Bank Bans Sales Of Foreign Currency For 6 Months | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




“
Russia may soon join El Salvador as one of the most active adopters of digital currencies. For now, however, it appears locals are mostly buying gold.”


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

Un barco con carbón ruso para Arcelor se va por sorpresa de El Musel sin descargar


El 'Pola Devora', perteneciente a una naviera rusa, llegó al puerto gijonés para descargar 35.000 toneladas de carbón procedente de Vysotsk, pero abandonó las instalacio




www.elcomercio.es













ArcelorMittal para la planta de Olaberria por los precios de la electricidad


Las empresas siderúrgicas y otra electrointensivas están interrumpiendo su actividad ante la escalada de la luz y el gas




www.elcorreo.com





Corralito en Rusia, parada cotización niquel, resto disparado. Podemos llorar por un ojo porque tenemos un pequeño margen gracias a pertenecer al euro, pero las señales no pueden ser más claras.
El inicio de la crisis es lento pero conforme avanza se acelera, cada vez las cosas van a ir más rápidas.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

“El *girasol* por sus características y ciclos permite *siembras* desde la primera quincena de abril a finales de junio, si bien es conveniente adelantar las *siembras*para que la floración no coincida con las mayores temperaturas estivales y poder realizar las cosechas antes de las lluvias otoñales”
“El *trigo* de primavera se *siembra* desde ahora hasta marzo y se prevé que sea de unas 175.000 hectáreas, lo que eleva la superficie total de *trigo* a 6,7 millones de toneladas “
“En cuanto al maíz, la temporada de siembra de Ucrania se corresponde estrechamente con el calendario de cultivos de los Estados Unidos. La siembra generalmente comienza a principios de mayo y la cosecha comienza a mediados de septiembre.”
Recordar que los cultivos no son como las fábricas que se pueden arrancar y parar casi a demanda. Si no se siembra o se pierde, es la cosecha de todo el año. Ahora nos estamos comiendo lo del año pasado, no se cuáles serán las reservas.
De gas hay reservas para que Europa no pase frío este invierno pero si la situación se estanca tendrán que parar las fábricas y veremos el próximo invierno.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

Te equivocas, son como los coches, cuando salen de la tienda pierden un 30% de entrada, mejor con nocturnidad y sin testigos


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

La trampa de Tucídides en marcha, la teoría de juegos se desarrolla.


Lo que está pasando en Ucrania no es casual. No es más que la consecuencia de años de políticas nefastas de líderes cada vez con menos categoría




www.rankia.com


----------



## risto mejido (9 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



francisco linares decia el otro dia que a rusia las sanciones se la pelaban por completo, autosuficientes en todo , les sobra energia y pueden hacer un mundo paralelo autosuficiente perfectamente.
el trigo alli no sube, no sube el pan, el petroleo tampoco les sube, no sube la gasolina, igual con el gas.
no creo que ellos tengan hiperinflacion ninguna, nosotros lo llevamos crudo.

estoy pensando en esos 20.000 millones de euros en feminismo, no me lo creo, con eso pueden quitar impuestos o paliar el hambre que nos viene , parece que lo estan haciendo aposta joder


----------



## timi (9 Mar 2022)

Parece que al Comex le queda poca plata


Resulta que hace dos días los roll over de la plata estaban todos como suele ser normal, y de repente el primer vencimiento de mayo cotiza a 0.64$ por encima.




www.rankia.com


----------



## Gusman (9 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> estoy pensando en esos 20.000 millones de euros en feminismo, no me lo creo, con eso pueden quitar impuestos o paliar el hambre que nos viene , *parece que lo estan haciendo aposta joder*



No lo parece, lo hacen aposta. Son "agentes" del enemigo infiltrados en puestos clave para destruirlo todo y construirlo a su medida.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (9 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> francisco linares decia el otro dia que a rusia las sanciones se la pelaban por completo, autosuficientes en todo , les sobra energia y pueden hacer un mundo paralelo autosuficiente perfectamente.
> el trigo alli no sube, no sube el pan, el petroleo tampoco les sube, no sube la gasolina, igual con el gas.
> no creo que ellos tengan hiperinflacion ninguna, nosotros lo llevamos crudo.
> 
> estoy pensando en esos 20.000 millones de euros en feminismo, no me lo creo, con eso pueden quitar impuestos o paliar el hambre que nos viene , parece que lo estan haciendo aposta joder



Le pregunté el viernes a mi jefa rusa que como estaba por allí el patio y me dijo que si, que el rublo había bajado respecto al dólar y había un incremento de precios de algunas cosas, pero que la gente asume que tienen que aguantar.
Estaba más preocupada por los rusos de occidente, y me dijo que no estaban tan mal como los ucranianos, que allí no se tenían que ir del país corriendo dejando todo atrás.
Hablamos de la falta de gas y de trigo en Europa.
No me transmitió que hubiese gran angustia en Rusia por las materias primas y la calefacción...


----------



## Gusman (9 Mar 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Le pregunté el viernes a mi jefa rusa que como estaba por allí el patio y me dijo que si, que el rublo había bajado respecto al dólar y había un incremento de precios de algunas cosas, pero que la gente asume que tienen que aguantar.
> Estaba más preocupada por los rusos de occidente, y me dijo que no estaban tan mal como los ucranianos, que allí no se tenían que ir del país corriendo dejando todo atrás.
> Hablamos de la falta de gas y de trigo en Europa.
> No me transmitió que hubiese gran angustia en Rusia por las materias primas y la calefacción...



Rusia lleva décadas preparándose para esto. 
Occidente lleva décadas siendo saqueada mediante políticas destructivas a manos de los traidores en puestos clave.
Sin duda, Rusia parte de una posición mas ventajosa que occidente, eso es evidente. Veremos como acaba todo.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2022)

El oro hace inefectivas las sanciones. Senadores de EEUU buscan cómo impedir que Rusia use el oro para evitar las sanciones:





__





Dólar y oro, la batalla final se libra ahora. Las sanciones a Rusia son inefectivas si puede utilizar oro para evitarlas


Al igual que hizo Irán, Rusia puede evadir las sanciones usando oro como medio de pago y EEUU lo sabe (para este tema hay acuerdo entre los dos partidos políticos): https://www.axios.com/scoop-senators-look-to-lock-down-russias-gold-reserves-04c6c7bb-cc32-4e72-981e-fa972c31a1a4.html Un grupo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gusman (9 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro hace inefectivas las sanciones. Senadores de EEUU buscan cómo impedir que Rusia use el oro para evitar las sanciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y de paso si pueden robárselo, cojonudo, como suelen hacer siempre.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Le pregunté el viernes a mi jefa rusa que como estaba por allí el patio y me dijo que si, que el rublo había bajado respecto al dólar y había un incremento de precios de algunas cosas, pero que la gente asume que tienen que aguantar.
> Estaba más preocupada por los rusos de occidente, y me dijo que no estaban tan mal como los ucranianos, que allí no se tenían que ir del país corriendo dejando todo atrás.
> Hablamos de la falta de gas y de trigo en Europa.
> No me transmitió que hubiese gran angustia en Rusia por las materias primas y la calefacción...



Es que lo importante no es lo mal que estén si no su capacidad de aguante. Nuestros políticos la miden con criterios europeos y se equivocan, puede que incluso, estando mejor, nosotros aguantemos menos


----------



## risto mejido (9 Mar 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Le pregunté el viernes a mi jefa rusa que como estaba por allí el patio y me dijo que si, que el rublo había bajado respecto al dólar y había un incremento de precios de algunas cosas, pero que la gente asume que tienen que aguantar.
> Estaba más preocupada por los rusos de occidente, y me dijo que no estaban tan mal como los ucranianos, que allí no se tenían que ir del país corriendo dejando todo atrás.
> Hablamos de la falta de gas y de trigo en Europa.
> No me transmitió que hubiese gran angustia en Rusia por las materias primas y la calefacción...



mi hija estudia ruso, bueno estudiaba , las rusofobia ha echo que en el centro cancelen las clases hasta nuevo aviso, de todas maneras como estan las cosas creo que la hubiese dejado de llevar por si se liaba alguna en el "centro" , no voy a decir ni donde esta porque no quiero ni decir el sitio.(madrid)
las profesoras de ruso estan asustadas con la reaccion de la gente de la calle , no es para menos, en el instituto de mi hija el año pasado se enteraron que estudiaba ruso por una historia que tuvieron en cultura clasica y la unica que supo interpretar un escrito en ruso fue ella, de paso dijo que es que la gustaba la cultura rusa y lo estudiaba, les estuvo hablando del anillo de oro de rusia y sus ciudades, porque la decian que en rusia no habia nada, ella se ofendio y les hizo una exposicion que se callaron la boca para todo el curso ,pues este año los profesores le han tirado pullitas del tipo "no esteras tu a favor de putin ,verdad?", "es que como xxxxx la gusta rusia no vamos a poder decir que son los malos porque se ofende"
esto es peor que el circo del covid, menos mal que ella mintio y decia que estaba vacunada cuando les preguntaban en clase, porque sino habria habido movidas
ah¡¡ me dijo una profesora que para las manifestaciones en contra de la guerra en moscu eran pagadas, les dan dinero opositores por ir a manifestarse, pero por lo visto todos los rusos tienen claro que hay que cerrar filas con putin


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> mi hija estudia ruso, bueno estudiaba , las rusofobia ha echo que en el centro cancelen las clases hasta nuevo aviso, de todas maneras como estan las cosas creo que la hubiese dejado de llevar por si se liaba alguna en el "centro" , no voy a decir ni donde esta porque no quiero ni decir el sitio.(madrid)
> las profesoras de ruso estan asustadas con la reaccion de la gente de la calle , no es para menos, en el instituto de mi hija el año pasado se enteraron que estudiaba ruso por una historia que tuvieron en cultura clasica y la unica que supo interpretar un escrito en ruso fue ella, de paso dijo que es que la gustaba la cultura rusa y lo estudiaba, les estuvo hablando del anillo de oro de rusia y sus ciudades, porque la decian que en rusia no habia nada, ella se ofendio y les hizo una exposicion que se callaron la boca para todo el curso ,pues este año los profesores le han tirado pullitas del tipo "no esteras tu a favor de putin ,verdad?", "es que como xxxxx la gusta rusia no vamos a poder decir que son los malos porque se ofende"
> esto es peor que el circo del covid, menos mal que ella mintio y decia que estaba vacunada cuando les preguntaban en clase, porque sino habria habido movidas
> ah¡¡ me dijo una profesora que para las manifestaciones en contra de la guerra en moscu eran pagadas, les dan dinero opositores por ir a manifestarse, pero por lo visto todos los rusos tienen claro que hay que cerrar filas con putin



Es increible. Es lo mismo que el circovid que con Rusia.

Los mismos que aplaudían desde los balcones, son ahora los que increpan a Rusia y a los rusos. Los mismos que se tragaban la propaganda provacunas, se tragan la propaganda proguerra. Los mismos que hacían colas en los vacunódromos para la ponzoña, son los que harán cola en los centros de reclutamiento si los abrieran.

Alguno me ha dicho que la guerra no va a influir a Europa porque el PIB de Rusia es como el de España, desconociendo ya que la gasolina se ha duplicado, o que Rusia es el primer productor de trigo del mundo...

Yo estoy flipando con el "nivel" del personal


----------



## IvanRios (9 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es increible. Es lo mismo que el circovid que con Rusia.
> 
> Los mismos que aplaudían desde los balcones, son ahora los que increpan a Rusia y a los rusos. Los mismos que se tragaban la propaganda provacunas, se tragan la propaganda proguerra. Los mismos que hacían colas en los vacunódromos para la ponzoña, son los que harán cola en los centros de reclutamiento si los abrieran.
> 
> ...



De los creadores de la plandemia (dictadura espeluznante, rotura de las cadenas de suministro y vacunación masiva del ganado) nos llega ahora un nuevo estreno, el de 'la guerra de Putin', una guerra que causarà mayor rotura de las cadenas de suministro, escasez de productos y racionamiento, destrucción del tejido productivo (destrucción de la oferta), empobrecimiento masivo vía inflación (o mejor dicho, vía estanflación), disolución de las deudas mundiales impagables (vía inflación o hiperinflación) y posteriormente se llegará a la confiscación. Y toda la culpa de las desgracias venideras (y que ya empiezan a estar aquí) no serà de los BC con su política suicida o de los gobernantes títeres, sino que serà de Putin, ese señor que llevó al colapso al sistema.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

Estamos como lo de las vacunas y los negacionistas, ahora toca ser antirruso, es el discurso oficial. Dentro de poco veremos desaparecer a la gente y parecerá normal.
Nos vamos directamente a “1984” o al comunismo de Stalin que tanto criticamos.
Somos borregos y preferimos seguir al pastor, no sufrir a corto plazo. Muchos ni se plantean el futuro pero muchos más sabiendo lo que hay se dejan hacer.
No sólo es que no vean, es que no quieren ver.


----------



## FranMen (9 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> De los creadores de la plandemia (dictadura espeluznante, rotura de las cadenas de suministro y vacunación masiva del ganado) nos llega ahora un nuevo estreno, el de 'la guerra de Putin', una guerra que causarà mayor rotura de las cadenas de suministro, escasez de productos y racionamiento, destrucción del tejido productivo (destrucción de la oferta), empobrecimiento masivo vía inflación (o mejor dicho, vía estanflación), disolución de las deudas mundiales impagables (vía inflación o hiperinflación) y posteriormente se llegará a la confiscación. Y toda la culpa de las desgracias venideras (y que ya empiezan a estar aquí) no serà de los BC con su política suicida o de los gobernantes títeres, sino que serà de Putin, ese señor que llevó al colapso al sistema.



Ya en los mejores países y en 3D con realidad aumentada. Se me han adelantado con sus post


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2022)

Por que caen hoy los metales tanto ? Ya se han comido la subida de ayer, han dado alguna buena noticia de que se acaba la guerra o tienen alguna esperanza ?

El que pone precio a los metales se levanto ayer y al ver tanto morado por todos sitios gritando consignas contra el patriarcado quedo horrorizado y empezo a subirlos pensando en que aquello era el mad max y al ver que hoy esta todo disuelto ha visto que solo fue un mal sueño ?


----------



## estupeharto (9 Mar 2022)

¿Te acuerdas del cuento de Pedro y el lobo?
Pues eso


----------



## Perquesitore (9 Mar 2022)

Cogiendo impulso??


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Mar 2022)

Petróleo -20% (aunque ahora se ha recuperado a -13%), Plata -5% (en euros), oro (-4% en euros), BTC +9% , bolsas americanas +3%. Parece que los mercados dan por acabado el conflicto. Será porque Irán y Venezuela han dejado de la noche a la mañana de formar parte del eje del mal? Será también porque van a meternos trigo y maíz transgénico americano y argentino por un tubo? De repente lo que ayer era el coco, ya hoy no lo es tanto  qué cosas...


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Ya les vale a los polacos, por cierto. No aprenderán nunca.



Los polacos molan mucho. Como la última vez que se subieron todos en el mismo avión para ir a tocar las pelotas celebrar una derrota rusa a suelo ruso… y el avión se cayó, haciendo carambola de polacos relevantes muertos, presidente incluido. Si yo fuese Putin, a estos que ofrecen los cazas les ofrecería volver a celebrar a Smolensk la victoria polaca, prometiendo honores y desfiles de fuerzas rusas. Con un poco de suerte queda alguno vivo tras el previsible y subsiguiente accidente (por no caber en el avión) y decide no tocar los cojones a los rusos.









Un informe dice que el avión presidencial polaco explotó antes de estrellarse en Smolensk


Un nuevo informe hecho público hoy por la comisión polaca que investiga el accidente aéreo de Smolensk (Rusia) en 2010, donde murieron 96 personas, entre ellas el entonces presidente de Polonia, Lech




www.efe.com


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Los polacos molan mucho. Como la última vez que se subieron todos en el mismo avión para ir a tocar las pelotas celebrar una derrota rusa a suelo ruso… y el avión se cayó, haciendo carambola de polacos relevantes muertos, presidente incluido. Si yo fuese Putin, a estos que ofrecen los cazas les ofrecería volver a celebrar a Smolensk la victoria polaca, prometiendo honores y desfiles de fuerzas rusas. Con un poco de suerte queda alguno vivo tras el previsible y subsiguiente accidente (por no caber en el avión) y decide no tocar los cojones a los rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya les gustaría a los rusos tener el nivel de vida que actualmente tienen los polacos, o los países bálticos.


----------



## opilano (10 Mar 2022)

Políticos europeos como pollos descabezados.
Que manera de hacer el ridículo, verdad Sr. Borrell?


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2022)

"Somos vuestros esclavos?" Respuesta del primer ministro paquistaní a la petición de la UE para que se una al boicot a Rusia


La "comunidad internacional" recibe respuestas impensables hace un tiempo: https://www.freepressjournal.in/world/are-we-your-slaves-pakistan-pm-imran-khan-miffed-with-eu-for-asking-pakistan-to-condemn-russia La "comunidad internacional" cada vez más aislada de la realidad y del mundo...




www.burbuja.info





Como curiosidad, el uranio enriquecido no ha sido incluido en las sanciones. EEUU no puede prescindir (40% de cuota de mercado tiene Rusia):






Dringend: Stoppt Putin den Uran-Export?


Als Rache auf die jüngsten Sanktionen des Westens, bereitet Russland einen Exportstopp von Rohstoffen vor. Das Russische Kabinett soll bis Donnerstag (morgen) eine Liste mit Rohstoffen, Metallen und Ländern vorlegen, die Gegenstand des Banns sind. ... - Veroeffentlicht am 10.03.2022




www.goldseiten.de


----------



## Vientosolar (10 Mar 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ya les gustaría a los rusos tener el nivel de vida que actualmente tienen los polacos, o los países bálticos.



Probablemente. Entonces, ¿te parece inteligente que, debido al nivel de vida que actualmente tienen, los polacos anden ofreciendo justo ahora cazas soviéticos a Ucrania?


----------



## frankie83 (10 Mar 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Petróleo -20% (aunque ahora se ha recuperado a -13%), Plata -5% (en euros), oro (-4% en euros), BTC +9% , bolsas americanas +3%. Parece que los mercados dan por acabado el conflicto. Será porque Irán y Venezuela han dejado de la noche a la mañana de formar parte del eje del mal? Será también porque van a meternos trigo y maíz transgénico americano y argentino por un tubo? De repente lo que ayer era el coco, ya hoy no lo es tanto  qué cosas...



Yo perdí un trabajo gracias al ataque injustificado a irán y no voy a volver a apoyar a los usanos durante muuuucho tiempo


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2022)

Un par de contracciones más (ruptura de la cadena de suministro, escasez e hiperinflación) y asistiremos al parto de un nuevo sistema monetario.

Si necesitáis un "experto" aquí un tipo que sabe:






Credit Suisse-Stratege: Neue Weltwährungsordnung einsteht


Zoltan Pozsar, ehemaliger Beamter der US-Notenbank und des US-Finanzministeriums und aktuell Stratege für kurzfristige Zinssätze bei der Credit Suisse erklärte in einem Newsletter mit dem Titel "Bretton Woods III" jüngst, dass sich der Westen in... - Veroeffentlicht am 10.03.2022




www.goldseiten.de





_Zoltan Pozsar, exfuncionario de la Reserva Federal y del Tesoro y actualmente estratega de tasas de interés a corto plazo en Credit Suisse, explicó en un boletín reciente titulado "Bretton Woods III" que Occidente está sumido en una crisis de materias primas. Según él, esto conducirá a un nuevo orden monetario mundial, que debilitará el actual sistema basado en el dólar estadounidense y conducirá a una mayor inflación en Occidente.

Y literalmente: "Estamos siendo testigos del surgimiento de Bretton Woods III, un nuevo orden mundial (monetario) centrado en monedas basadas en productos básicos en el Este que probablemente debiliten el sistema del eurodólar y también contribuyan a las fuerzas inflacionarias en el Oeste. Una crisis Se avecina. Una crisis de materias primas. Las materias primas son garantías y las garantías son dinero, y esta crisis tiene que ver con el creciente atractivo del dinero externo sobre el dinero interno".

La primera era de Bretton Woods, según el experto, estuvo respaldada por oro, Bretton Woods II por dinero interno (esencialmente bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU.). Sin embargo, el posterior Bretton Woods III estará cubierto por dinero externo (oro y otras materias primas). Los cimientos de Bretton Woods II comenzaron a desmoronarse hace una semana, según Pozsar, cuando el G7 confiscó las reservas de divisas de Rusia tras su invasión de Ucrania.

"Esta crisis no se parece a nada que hayamos visto desde que el presidente Nixon retiró el dólar estadounidense del oro en 1971", continúa Pozsar.

China ahora tiene dos opciones: o el banco central vende bonos del gobierno para comprar materias primas rusas, o lleva a cabo su propia flexibilización cuantitativa, es decir, imprime renminbi, para comprar materias primas rusas. Es probable que ambos escenarios signifique una mayor inflación en Occidente_


----------



## Josant2022 (10 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Probablemente. Entonces, ¿te parece inteligente que, debido al nivel de vida que actualmente tienen, los polacos anden ofreciendo justo ahora cazas soviéticos a Ucrania?



Si me parece inteligente. 

Lo que no me parece inteligente es ser débil ahora mismo


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2022)

Resumen guerra en Ucrania, 14 de marzo: Rusia redobla su ataque antes de retomar la negociación


Rusia ha ampliado su ofensiva, atacando objetivos en regiones cercanas a la capital, mientras que las conversaciones sobre un posible armisticio han hecho un "receso técnico" con el compromiso de reanudarlas este martes




www.elconfidencial.com




Se acabó la bajada de los mps que era por la esperanza de tregua


----------



## juli (10 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un par de contracciones más (ruptura de la cadena de suministro, escasez e hiperinflación) y asistiremos al parto de un nuevo sistema monetario.
> 
> Si necesitáis un "experto" aquí un tipo que sabe:
> 
> ...



Je,je...sabía k me lo encontraría en este hylo por la mañana... 

El tal Pozsar lleva racionando miguitas tiempo há, obviamente es su rol. En twitter tiene el máximo de confidencialidá : Sólo lo leen autorizados por él mismo.

El doc entero de Credit Suisse está akí :

https://static.bullionstar.com/blogs/uploads/2022/03/Bretton-Woods-III-Zoltan-Pozsar.pdf

Y por cierto, e importantísimo, acaba "dejando caer" k ello se expresará en BTC "mientras dure". Así, pues, al menos mientras la nueva Reserva de Valor mundial no se oficialice, la manera de k los manoseos fiat k sufra no afecten a sus tenedores y se pueda jugar la partida de la agonía chanchullera del confetti ...es Bitcoin. Al menos el "seguro" para llegar hasta entonces sin k una posición de Gold en el cajón incordie, como ya hemos comentáo varias veces por akí. Insisto en k ese factor es CLAVE para sobrellevar , íntegro de Rikeza Real , el paripé de un Bretton Woods III "espontáneo" , k puede demorarse todo el tiempo y chicuelinas k les sean precisos - aunke relativamente poco, imo - ...pues a la manipulación Kastuza del Gold no sólo hay k atribuír la represión de precio, sino la VOLATILIDÁ.

Ya tras este escenario de "prórroga" surge otro : Cómo preservar el físico de la regulación trilera politicucha...y las medidas lógicas k se le suponen ( confiscación / nacionalización -. Y más en un caso como el cañí, con el peor ratio DE LARGO de Occidente entre deuda pública y Reservas de Oro. Y ahí es ande volvemos a apreciar la capacidá de movimiento de BTC, un actor capital en el embrollo. Y no sólo como alternativa al ahorro en BTC, sino como recurso complementario para conservarlo escapando de latrocinios oficiales politicuchos. Sobre este particular, también está en mi hylo kolonavírico un hylo twitero *jugosísimo* en el k Bob Coleman reflexiona sobre las diferencias entre confiscación y nacionalización - aunke él , metalero y hasta custodio de pro , obvia a BTC y su "Combo ferpekto" en la encrucijada -.

La vaina - y el enésimo juego de manos - es k precisamente ésa capacidá de BTC para mover cualkier Reserva física de Valor por el mundo a espaldas de cualkier sistema impuesto será lo k lo hará perdurar...incluso a ojos de los más cegatos. Y lo k permitirá la soberanía patrimonial personal ante el atraco del regulador de turno , desactivando sus tretas fronterizas.

Lo k llevará, finalmente, a k sean las tiranías "porke yo lo valgo" de cualkier mangante demagogo a las k tan acostumbrados estamos en tól planeta las k se hayan de palpar las ropas por kojonex y tengan k ofrecer a sus respectivas plebes, puteadas a capricho, marcos masticables de actuación y respeto a derechos básicos.

Ayákadakualo, pero no cabe otra k insistir - *y más aún* ante kien pueda tener un patrimonio importante en Rikeza Físika facilmente puteable por el "adalid del bien común" mangante de turno : Hay k comprender BTC y/o la tokenización de activos y aplicaciones en el mundo actual. Seguir viviendo en el puto manolixmo frentixta a día de hoy es abracadabrante.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## IvanRios (10 Mar 2022)

Sistema financiero mundial en total demolición. Metales mandarán.

*Preocupación por el impacto de las sanciones rusas en el sistema financiero mundial. Se producirá un cambio hacia el oro*
*Nick Beams*



Los medios de comunicación financieros y los analistas económicos empiezan a preocuparse por los efectos en el sistema financiero mundial de las amplias sanciones impuestas a Rusia, tanto de forma inmediata como a largo plazo.

La acción combinada de Estados Unidos y la UE ha excluido a siete grandes bancos rusos del sistema de mensajería financiera internacional SWIFT. Los bancos que participan en el mercado del petróleo fueron excluidos de la prohibición, pero ahora se está considerando la posibilidad de cortar las exportaciones rusas.





Una imagen de un agregador de acciones (Crédito: QuoteInspector.com)
Más importante aún que la medida del SWIFT es la prohibición de las transacciones en divisas por parte del banco central ruso. Se le ha impedido utilizar una gran parte de sus reservas de divisas, cuyo importe se estima en 630.000 millones de dólares, para apuntalar el rublo y el sistema financiero del país.

Aunque el banco central es nominalmente propietario de sus reservas, éstas se mantienen en gran medida como entradas digitales en las cuentas de otros bancos. Estas cuentas han sido congeladas y expropiadas.

Un artículo del _Financial Times_ (FT) señalaba: 'Esta digitalización separa la propiedad y el control de las FX (reservas de divisas). Rusia las posee, pero los emisores occidentales y los titulares informáticos de estos activos controlan el acceso a los mismos. ... De ser una fuente de fortaleza económica en tiempos de paz, las reservas de divisas se convirtieron en la fuente de un choque durante la guerra'.

Aunque las medidas contra Rusia no son únicas —Unidos las ha utilizado contra otros países más pequeños en el pasado— nunca se habían desplegado a tal escala. Rusia, con un PIB de unos $1,7 billones, es la duodécima economía mundial y miembro del G20.

Hasta ahora, el sistema financiero mundial no se ha visto afectado negativamente —el presidente de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, Jerome Powell, dijo la semana pasada que los mercados estaban 'funcionando bien'. Pero aún es pronto y hay preocupación por los efectos de arrastre.

Un artículo del _Wall Street Journal_ señalaba que las sanciones podrían eliminar una fuente directa de financiación a corto plazo para los bancos occidentales y sembrar el miedo entre ellos. Podría hacerles 'dudar a la hora de prestarse unos a otros porque no saben quién puede tener exposición a Rusia'.

En una reciente nota a los clientes, el analista de Credit Suisse Zoltan Pozsar estimó que el Banco de Rusia y las entidades rusas del sector privado han prestado conjuntamente unos $200.000 millones en los swaps de divisas. Otros $100.000 millones de dinero ruso están depositados en bancos fuera del país. Un total de $300.000 millones es una cantidad significativa y suficiente para influir en la financiación.

Pozsar dijo que las conexiones en las 'tuberías' financieras podrían generar choques inesperados al atascar el flujo de dinero, como ocurrió con el colapso del banco de inversión estadounidense Lehman en 2008.

También se recuerda el colapso del fondo de cobertura estadounidense Long-Term Capital Management, de $3 mil millones, en septiembre de 1998. Tuvo que ser rescatado por la Reserva de Nueva York porque su desaparición, resultado de apuestas erróneas sobre el rublo, amenazaba con provocar una crisis en todo el sistema financiero estadounidense.

La columnista del FT Gillian Tett escribió recientemente que existía 'la preocupación de que algunos fondos de mercados emergentes se deshagan de activos no rusos para cubrir las pérdidas de las participaciones rusas congeladas', en medio de los rumores de que algunos fondos de cobertura excesivamente apalancados se habían equivocado y 'se están reviviendo los recuerdos del colapso de Long-Term Capital Management en 1998'.

El historiador económico Adam Tooze ha comentado que la acumulación de reservas rusas, derivadas de sus ventas de petróleo y gas, es una fuente de financiación en los mercados occidentales y 'parte de complejas cadenas de transacciones que ahora pueden verse en peligro por las sanciones'.

También surgen preocupaciones a largo plazo sobre la futura dirección del sistema monetario internacional y la economía mundial. Un editorial de _The Economist_ titulado 'Una nueva era de conflicto económico' decía que las implicaciones de las sanciones a Rusia eran 'enormes' y marcaban una 'nueva era de guerra económica de alto riesgo que podría dividir aún más la economía mundial'.

Una cuestión que se ha planteado es que las sanciones, que demuestran el enorme poder financiero del imperialismo estadounidense, ya que el dólar funciona como la principal moneda del mundo, conducirán a un mundo financiero bipolar: uno basado en el dólar y otro en el renminbi chino.

No hay ninguna perspectiva realista de que el renminbi pueda asumir algo parecido al papel global del dólar, dado que el sistema financiero chino está controlado por el Estado, mientras que los mercados estadounidenses, por el contrario, son abiertos y líquidos. Además, en la actualidad el renminbi sólo se utiliza para financiar el 2% del comercio mundial. Aunque hay previsiones de que podría aumentar hasta el 7% en los próximos años, se ve empequeñecido por la posición del dólar, que financia el 59%.

Sin embargo, como señaló _The Economist,_ las sanciones tendrán efectos a largo plazo, cuyas implicaciones son 'desalentadoras'.
'Cuanto más se utilicen, más países tratarán de evitar depender de las finanzas occidentales. Eso haría que la amenaza de exclusión fuera menos poderosa. También llevaría a una peligrosa fragmentación de la economía mundial. En los años 30, el miedo a los embargos comerciales se asoció a una carrera hacia la autarquía y las esferas de influencia económica'.

Aunque el editorial no lo señala, esta fragmentación fue una de las fuerzas económicas que impulsaron el estallido de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Sin duda, China estará examinando cuidadosamente las implicaciones de las sanciones rusas, porque en una guerra, o incluso en un conflicto por Taiwán o algún otro asunto, Estados Unidos y las potencias occidentales podrían congelar sus 3,3 billones de dólares de reservas de divisas. Otros países, como la India, 'pueden preocuparse por ser más vulnerables a la presión occidental', según The Economist.
Un artículo del escritor del _Wall Street Journal_, Jon Sindreu, afirmó que las sanciones a Rusia, que demostraron que las reservas acumuladas por los bancos centrales pueden ser simplemente retiradas, plantearon la cuestión de '¿*qué es el dinero?'.*

Señalaba que, tras la crisis financiera asiática de 1997-98, los países en desarrollo asustados trataron de protegerse acumulando reservas de divisas, elevándolas de menos de $2 billones a un récord de $14,9 billones en 2021.
'Los acontecimientos recientes ponen de manifiesto el error de esta forma de pensar: *Salvo el oro, estos activos son el pasivo de otra persona, alguien que puede decidir que no valen nada'*, dijo Sindreu.

En el siglo XIX y en la primera parte del XX, el sistema financiero mundial funcionaba con el patrón oro. Este sistema se derrumbó con el estallido de la Primera Guerra Mundial y los intentos de restablecerlo en la década de 1920 fracasaron, lo que llevó a la ruptura de las relaciones comerciales y financieras internacionales en la década de 1930 y a la vuelta al trueque en algunos casos.
En la conferencia de Bretton Woods de 1944 se ideó un nuevo sistema de finanzas internacionales en el que se determinó que el dólar estadounidense funcionaría como moneda mundial, con la condición de que las tenencias de dólares pudieran ser canjeadas por oro a razón de 35 dólares por onza.

El sistema de Bretton Woods terminó en agosto de 1971. Debido a los crecientes déficits de la balanza comercial y de la balanza de pagos, que reflejaban el inicio del declive económico de EE.UU. desde su dominio absoluto de la posguerra, el presidente estadounidense Nixon eliminó unilateralmente el respaldo en oro del dólar estadounidense.

Desde entonces, la economía mundial ha funcionado enteramente sobre la base del *dólar estadounidense como moneda fiduciaria, que no está respaldada por el oro ni por ninguna otra mercancía que represente el trabajo*, la fuente última de valor dentro del sistema capitalista.
En la economía capitalista, el dinero no es sólo un medio de financiación de las transacciones comerciales y financieras, sino también un depósito de valor. Con el dólar operando como moneda fiduciaria, esta función se ha mantenido a través de una especie de ficción, o circularidad. El *dólar* se busca con avidez porque *se* *considera un depósito de valor, *y es un depósito de valor porque se necesita como medio de pago para el comercio internacional y las transacciones financieras.

*Ahora se cuestionan las bases de este sistema*, que ha funcionado durante los últimos 50 años.

Como dijo Sindreu, *'todo el artificio del 'dinero' como depósito universal de valor corre el riesgo de ser erosionado *por la prohibición de exportaciones clave a Rusia y boicots del tipo que corporaciones como Apple y Nike anunciaron esta semana'.
Si los saldos de las divisas se convierten en '*entradas informáticas sin valor', se producirá un cambio hacia el oro.*

Señaló que uno de los obstáculos para el impulso de China a la internacionalización del renminbi ha sido el temor de que el acceso a él siempre corría el riesgo de ser revocado por consideraciones políticas. 'Ahora es evidente que, hasta cierto punto, esto es cierto para todas las monedas'.
Su conclusión fue que: 'Por una vez, el viejo tropo puede no estar mal aconsejado: comprar oro. Muchos de los bancos centrales del mundo seguramente lo harán'.

Al igual que la guerra militar de la OTAN dirigida por Estados Unidos contra Rusia marca una nueva etapa en las relaciones geopolíticas, planteando directamente la amenaza de una guerra mundial, su armificación de las finanzas ha planteado todas las contradicciones que yacen en el corazón mismo de la economía capitalista, incluso dentro de todo el sistema de valor y monetario.

(Publicado originalmente en inglés el 6 de marzo de 2022)


----------



## risto mejido (10 Mar 2022)

se viene el trueque oro por petroleo???









Kremlin tells United States to await response to "economic war"


The Kremlin accused the United States on Wednesday of declaring an economic war on Russia that was sowing mayhem through energy markets, and put Washington on notice it was considering its response to a ban on Russian oil and energy.




www.reuters.com





*Kremlin le dice a Estados Unidos que espere respuesta a la "guerra económica"*
Por Guy Faulconbridge


lectura de 3 minutos

















1/2
Se ve un modelo de un gato de bomba frente al letrero "stop", los colores de las banderas de EE. UU. y Rusia en esta ilustración tomada el 8 de marzo de 2022. REUTERS/Dado Ruvic/Ilustración



Resumen

Kremlin: Occidente está participando en una 'bacanal hostil'
Kremlin dice sobre energía: estamos analizando la situación
No está claro hasta dónde llegará la turbulencia en los mercados energéticos
Putin discutirá cómo minimizar sanciones
EE.UU. dice: esta es una brutal guerra de agresión
LONDRES, 9 mar (Reuters) - El Kremlin acusó el miércoles a Estados Unidos de declarar una guerra económica a Rusia que estaba sembrando el caos en los mercados energéticos, y advirtió a Washington que estaba considerando su respuesta a la prohibición del petróleo y la energía rusos.
La economía de Rusia se enfrenta a la crisis más grave desde la caída de la Unión Soviética en 1991 después de que Occidente impusiera fuertes sanciones a casi todo el sistema financiero y empresarial ruso tras la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú.

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, calificó las sanciones de Occidente como un acto hostil que había afectado a los mercados mundiales y dijo que no estaba claro hasta dónde llegarían las turbulencias en los mercados energéticos mundiales.
"Ves la bacanal, la bacanal hostil, que Occidente ha sembrado, y eso, por supuesto, hace que la situación sea muy difícil y nos obliga a pensar seriamente", dijo Peskov a los periodistas.
"Vemos que la situación en los mercados energéticos se está desarrollando de manera bastante turbulenta, y no sabemos hasta dónde llegará esa turbulencia", dijo Peskov.

Se negó a describir la naturaleza exacta de la respuesta de Rusia. El presidente Vladimir Putin, líder supremo de Rusia desde 1999, sostendrá una reunión con el gobierno el jueves para discutir cómo minimizar el impacto de las sanciones, dijo el Kremlin.
El intento de Occidente de aislar a Rusia, uno de los mayores exportadores de petróleo, gas y metales del mundo, ha afectado a los mercados de materias primas y ha despertado el espectro de una inflación en espiral en todo el mundo.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dice que la "operación militar especial" es esencial para garantizar la seguridad rusa después de que Estados Unidos amplió la alianza militar de la OTAN hasta las fronteras de Rusia y apoyó a los líderes prooccidentales en Kiev.
Ucrania dice que está luchando por su existencia y Estados Unidos y sus aliados europeos y asiáticos han condenado la invasión rusa.
China, la segunda economía más grande del mundo, ha pedido moderación, pero el presidente Xi Jinping ha advertido que las sanciones ralentizarán la economía mundial.
Cuando se le preguntó sobre los comentarios del Kremlin, el asesor adjunto de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, Daleep Singh, dijo: "Esta es una guerra de agresión brutal e innecesaria. Siempre hemos dicho que si la agresión aumenta, también lo harán los costos".
“Yo no lo llamaría una guerra económica. Esta es nuestra forma de demostrar determinación”, dijo Singh.
POTENCIA ENERGÉTICA
Rusia dijo el lunes que los precios del petróleo podrían dispararse a más de $ 300 por barril si Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea prohibieran las importaciones de crudo de Rusia. El Brent alcanzó los 139 dólares el lunes, su nivel más alto desde 2008.
Rusia dice que Europa consume alrededor de 500 millones de toneladas de petróleo al año. Rusia suministra alrededor del 30% de eso, o 150 millones de toneladas, así como 80 millones de toneladas de productos petroquímicos.
Cuando se le preguntó sobre la prohibición de las importaciones de petróleo y energía rusas anunciada por el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, Peskov dijo que Rusia había sido, era y sería un proveedor de energía confiable.
Sin embargo, Moscú ahora pensaría muy seriamente en una respuesta, dijo Peskov.
“La situación exige un análisis bastante profundo: esas decisiones anunciadas por el presidente Biden”, dijo Peskov. "Si me pregunta qué va a hacer Rusia, Rusia hará lo que sea necesario para defender sus intereses".
"Estados Unidos definitivamente ha declarado la guerra económica contra Rusia y está librando esta guerra", dijo.


----------



## juli (10 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> se viene el trueque oro por petroleo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juássss !!! 

Kasualidá kasualidosa Oriente Occidente, PP PSOE, Madrí Farsa... Ahora el Kremlim del Coco diktatorrr le dice a la Uáit Jáus del momio con Alzheimer : "Mueve ficha tú...k´a mí me da la risa".  - _*pero son henemijox azérrimox k se odian a muélte y no están escenificando nada, ehhhh ???*_ -

Mis 2 cents : La RIKEZA REAL y la RIKEZA "SOFISTICADA" - y , sí, malabarística y porké kojonex no habría de ser un juego VOLUNTARIO válido ? -, convivirán confluyendo a un mercáo abierto k decidirá en libre albedrío.

Falta el fiat infinito pa´la RBU de kienes no kieran tocar esos mercáus ni con un palo porke no crean , también con total legitimidá, k hacerlo sea un leit motiv sustancial para venir a este mundo. Y chim pún.


----------



## juli (10 Mar 2022)

Ahora Rusia - más el resto de países en fraternal corro de las patatas humanoide , al tiempo... - nos va a liberar de la agenda xatatatánika 2030 comeniños...lo mixmito k el chute d´awa destilada nos ha liberáu del kolonabiruh plandémiko "visto&novisto".

AutodeterminaÇao individuál, plís... k la humanidá suba otro escalón y sake algo claro de este mamotreto ...porke "Ni una más" en frente común , pero ni de puta carambola, con esta partitura de patochadas y suknormales , vamos...


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2022)

Un flash, el dólar es perverso pero, ¿alguien confiaría en el yuan? Especialmente cuando mueven sus empresas, incluso cotizadas, a su antojo


----------



## IvanRios (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2022)

Cae en Barcelona un comprador de joyas robadas que las fundía para hacer lingotes


Los Mossos han recuperado más de 300 piezas de oro que habrían perdido en robos ciudadanos de Barcelona y su corona metropolitana




www.laopiniondemurcia.es


----------



## IvanRios (10 Mar 2022)

El Banco Internacional de Pagos expulsa a Rusia:


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2022)

Pedazo de noticia que merece hilo propio


IvanRios dijo:


> El Banco Internacional de Pagos expulsa a Rusia:



El sistema actual está roto.
Los acontecimientos se suceden cada vez más rápido...

Vamos a tener dos sistemas monetarios paralelos y una guerra híbrida que va acabar, con suerte, en la ingobernabilidad de uno de los bandos y, con mala suerte, en nukes


----------



## juli (10 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pedazo de noticia que merece hilo propio
> 
> El sistema actual está roto.
> Los acontecimientos se suceden cada vez más rápido...
> ...



Yo creo k van a convivir.

Coñomía tó lo creativa k se kiera...sin salpicar a un sistema de Rikeza sólida de fondo.

Ánde estaría el problema ?

El problema es ahora...k los malabares de cualkiera pringan a tó´diox.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pedazo de noticia que merece hilo propio
> 
> El sistema actual está roto.
> Los acontecimientos se suceden cada vez más rápido...
> ...



Creo que estas tardando en abrirlo y explicar las consecuencias de fondo de todo esto

Gracias


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Creo que estas tardando en abrirlo y explicar las consecuencias de fondo de todo esto
> 
> Gracias



Por ahora no lo he visto en la página del BIS ni en la prensa rusa... Tal vez sea un globo sonda - fake news. Habrá que esperar para confirmar la expulsión de Rusia del BIS.

En cualquier caso, Rusia prepara una lista de países (Europa, anglosfera + Corea del Sur y Japón) y materias primas que van a restringir su exportación.

Esos recursos van a tener comprador pero las transacciones se van a realizar en otro sistema monetario paralelo fuera del dólar como colateral y sin que tenga que ser validado por el sistema SWIFT.

Los balances de los países neutrales que quieran conseguir recursos y energía rusa van a tener que cambiar y dejar de lado al dólar para hacer hueco al nuevo colateral del sistema monetario paralelo.

Las sanciones a Rusia sólo serían efectivas si no hubiera comprador para sus recursos. Las respuestas agresivas de China y Pakistán dejan claro que están deseando cambiar de sistema monetario y que no van a apoyar las sanciones:









"Somos vuestros esclavos?" Respuesta del primer ministro paquistaní a la petición de la UE para que se una al boicot a Rusia


La "comunidad internacional" recibe respuestas impensables hace un tiempo: https://www.freepressjournal.in/world/are-we-your-slaves-pakistan-pm-imran-khan-miffed-with-eu-for-asking-pakistan-to-condemn-russia La "comunidad internacional" cada vez más aislada de la realidad y del mundo...




www.burbuja.info





Rusia se enfrenta a una guerra económica y va a responder con más medidas. Es probable que alguna de ellas tenga que ver con los metales preciosos...


----------



## risto mejido (10 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia se enfrenta a una guerra económica y va a responder con más medidas. Es probable que alguna de ellas tenga que ver con los metales preciosos...



con parar el comercio de uranio e industria aeroespacial se cagan por las patas abajo los anglos, me da miedo la reaccion de usa si le quitan el uranio del que depende totalmente, seria un punto que lo subieran de precio los rusos y lo cobrasen en oro fisico la verdad


----------



## FranMen (10 Mar 2022)

No digo que vaya a ocurrir pero sí que sería buen momento para hacer el gran reset, se le echa la culpa a los hackers rusos y la borregada lo aceptaría sin rechistar


----------



## Lego. (10 Mar 2022)

Menudo trollaco el chino. Y menudo lío que hay montado con el niquel ahora mismo. Se ha enrevesado demasiado para que yo pueda entenderlo, al menos.






Chinese Tycoon Who Faces $8 Billion In Margin Calls Tells Bank He Wants To Keep Shorting Nickel | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






Es offtopic pero no he visto hilo apropiado. Además, siempre está bien ver ejemplos de convulsiones en commodities.


----------



## Jotac (11 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pedazo de noticia que merece hilo propio
> 
> El sistema actual está roto.
> Los acontecimientos se suceden cada vez más rápido...
> ...



Recomendais algún hilo o foro en el que se comente respecto a inversión que complemente a este? Se trataría de idear de algún modo una cartera diversificada que rente y de perfil de riesgo bajo para los cambios que se van e irán sucediendo con los cambios del modelo monetario...


----------



## risto mejido (11 Mar 2022)

sigue subiendo.....


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

El metal empieza a ser mainstream...
Luz verde a los periodistas para mensajes velados que animen a acumular a los ciudadanos. 
El estado no va a poder protegernos


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> sigue subiendo.....



El que abre posiciones en un futuro, posterior a su 1st notice day, es para acudir a la entrega. Por varias razones que si quereis un dia hablamos.
Lo que veis arriba se va a entregar fisicamente, nada de papel.
Esto hace daño a los BullionB.


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pedazo de noticia que merece hilo propio
> 
> El sistema actual está roto.
> Los acontecimientos se suceden cada vez más rápido...
> ...



Seguro que la brillante Elvira Nabiullina tenia previsto esto y mucho mas.
La mejor Banquera Central desde el gran Paul Volcker


----------



## risto mejido (11 Mar 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El que abre posiciones en un futuro, posterior a su 1st notice day, es para acudir a la entrega. Por varias razones que si quereis un dia hablamos.
> Lo que veis arriba se va a entregar fisicamente, nada de papel.
> Esto hace daño a los BullionB.



si lo hablas sera un placer 
saludos


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2022)

Hombre, se supone k porke soltar físico es lo k cualkiera kiere evitar.

Más aún a ciertas cantidades y en ciertos momentos. Y por kien además, está acostumbrado a eskivarlo más k nahide.

De todos modos...hasta k éso no suceda como norma, todo lo demás es filfa y chanchullos. TODO. Los MPs son 100% ficción hasta k no existan por su propia entidá como tales, no como activo financiero sujeto a malabares.

El precio oficial será ridículo en un contexto inflacionario , un ejército de traders sehuirán puenteándolo...y el resto, a tragar cuentos fantásticos.

Oriente/Brics/Putin han soltáo esa carta sobre la mesa, más allá de las leyendas narrativas del sector , con consecuencias sistémicas palpables y con gran estruendo de nudillos : Asínnn k o cruzan el Rubicón ( k pueden hacerlo con la minga )... o más puñetas , puñetitas & cuentos chinos.

A mí personalmente lo k me desencaja en cuanto a una medida drástica ahora mismo...es k BTC / Crypto tiene k crecer mucho todavía- pues lo veo como una coñomía complementaria al rigor del MFísico / Materias primas - ...y si el Gold pilla "cuerpo" es un impedimento para ello - aunke la clave seguramente sea k cuando se haga, no pueda haber físico a la venta -.

En fin...palomitax...


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> si lo hablas sera un placer
> saludos



Probablemente ya sepas que el mercado de futuros se compone de diferentes vencimientos. Por ejemplo: tickers de la plata abajo

SIH2022, SILVER FUTURES (MAR 2022)
SIJ2022, SILVER FUTURES (APR 2022)
SIK2022, SILVER FUTURES (MAY 2022)
SIN2022, SILVER FUTURES (JUL 2022)
SIU2022, SILVER FUTURES (SEP 2022)
...

El contrato de mayor liquidez (y menores spreads) normalmente es el “_front month_”-> el de fecha de expiracion mas cercana. Todo el mundo tradea ese mes, los volumenes suelen ser altos etc...
Hasta que vence y se “pasa” (roll-out) al siguiente vencimiento.

En la grafica que has puesto, el contrato de Marzo (SIH2022) ya hace unos dias que venció (Ditch lo señala con los “Business days to first notice day” en negativo, aka en el pasado).

Pero que un contrato entre en el 1st notice day, *no significa que que esté cerrado para tradear*. Puedes seguir abriendo posiciones, largas en este caso, hasta que venza completamente.

Le pregunta es: quien abre largos en un mes vencido (post 1st notice day), donde los spreads son mucho mayores, el riesgo de no poder cerrar la posicion en tu contra, y en el caso del metal *necesitas operar con el 100% del margen*??

Brokerage firms that allow futures trading with margin accounts may require investors to substantially increase the funds in their margin accounts after first notice day, to be sure they can pay for a delivered commodity.​
Solo el que quiere fisico, tiene intencion de acudir a la entrega.

El trader de papel, opera ya en el siguiente vencimiento.


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Hombre, se supone k porke soltar físico es lo k cualkiera kiere evitar.
> 
> Más aún a ciertas cantidades y en ciertos momentos. Y por kien además, está acostumbrado a eskivarlo más k nahide.
> 
> De todos modos...hasta k éso no suceda como norma, todo lo demás es filfa y chanchullos. TODO.



Estamos de acuerdo.
Pero si te fijas en las recientes dinamicas, JPM ya no aparece y mete en Registered 100Mio onzas de repente.
Reclasifica lo justo para cada entrega diaria. El fisico no debe de abundar.

Y el acudir al SLV tan flagrantemente es otro indicio, antes se cortaban mas.

Lo que concuerda con la aperura de posiciones post-FND.

Solo JPM como issuer ultimamente. Confirmando lo que todos sospechabamos: es el brazo ejecutor, garante del fiat de los Anglos.


----------



## risto mejido (11 Mar 2022)

Perfectamente explicado, en teoría la Ostia va a ser de órdago , porque aparte de haber muchos más que en otros meses
Está claro que todos los contratos esos van a por el físico si o si 
Muchas gracias

Me cuesta ver la ruptura del comex así tan claramente, a ver con qué triquiñuela salen la verdad


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo.
> Pero si te fijas en las recientes dinamicas, JPM ya no aparece y mete en Registered 100Mio onzas de repente.
> Reclasifica lo justo para cada entrega diaria. El fisico no debe de abundar.
> 
> ...



Es de esperar.

Yo me remito a la prueba del nueve, en un órdaho palpable k jamás se había dado : Mientras Putin no de el paso - y no entro en patrones monetarios, sino en pago de commodities en Gold , infinitamente más fácil de implementar y no menos "combustible" - ES PORKE NO KIERE.

Asínn k hasta entonces, no me como la cabeza. O es un canto al consumo de ansiolíticos.


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Perfectamente explicado, en teoría la Ostia va a ser de órdago , porque aparte de haber muchos más que en otros meses
> Está claro que todos los contratos esos van a por el físico si o si
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Me cuesta ver la ruptura del comex así tan claramente, a ver con qué triquiñuela salen la verdad



El escepticismo del Juli esta justificado: no echemos las campanas al vuelo y hablemos de quiebras del COMEX. Hemos estado en situaciones parecidas (aunque en mi opinion, no tan al limite como ahora).

Y respecto a la triquiñuela, estoy de acuerdo, siempre pueden marcarse una "solucion nickel LME"... para los que habeis seguido el affaire. Que verguenza y atropello.
Para los que no lo habeis seguido quedaros con esto-> un mercado (LME, NYMEX-COMEX etc...) esta para proteger a los cortos. Ya esta.

El ponzi scheme management esta en sus ultimos estertores, Que mejor momento ahora para dejarlo caer, rescatar a los cortos BullionB (los demas que se jodan), culpar a Putin y sacar adelante su agenda monetaria?
El dia que Putin diga (tema muy hablado aqui por Spiel y otros, ademas del eje central de ANOTHER): solo metal a cambio de mi energia. 1oz = 1000 barriles.
Se acabó.

No tengo ninguna duda que es un tenma discutido entre Elvira Nabiullina y el brillante Sergei Glazyev (ademas de Mr. P) en estos momentos


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Mar 2022)

Com


Lego. dijo:


> Menudo trollaco el chino. Y menudo lío que hay montado con el niquel ahora mismo. Se ha enrevesado demasiado para que yo pueda entenderlo, al menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cava te lo cuenta en cristiano (minuto 2:22).
"No somos nada" cuánta razón


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Mar 2022)

Sin duda estamos viviendo movimientos históricos... y emocionantes. La gente no es conscientes, pero si salimos vivos de esto, y no arruinados, lo contaremos a los nietos al calor del fuego. 

Hold the Line!


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (11 Mar 2022)

Y la gente comprando aceite de girasol...


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> El escepticismo del Juli esta justificado: no echemos las campanas al vuelo y hablemos de quiebras del COMEX. Hemos estado en situaciones parecidas (aunque en mi opinion, no tan al limite como ahora).
> 
> Y respecto a la triquiñuela, estoy de acuerdo, siempre pueden marcarse una "solucion nickel LME"... para los que habeis seguido el affaire. Que verguenza y atropello.
> Para los que no lo habeis seguido quedaros con esto-> un mercado (LME, NYMEX-COMEX etc...) esta para proteger a los cortos. Ya esta.
> ...



A ver...yo no lo llamaría escepticismo. A la mínima lógica k le aplikes y dado el escenario actual, los volketes de fiat infinito ya no son útiles para el timo...y éso es de cajón. En mi hylo kolonabírico hay links con pelos y señales a arbitrajes ferpektamente disponibles en cuanto el Oil se exija en Oro k vaciarían automaticamente el COMEX, pues con su oro, se conseguiría petróleo infinitamente más barato.






Jir comes da NWO


Hasta la Kastuzita lanza arañazos a los Central Banksters...akí está vendío tól peixe, maifrén... Aunke como ex-cachorro Premium de JPM , se le ha olvidáo decir a cuenta de sus patronsitos : "donde Bitcoin pasa de Estafa - cuando estaba mucho más barato y tocaba acumular - a Gran Himbersión -...




www.burbuja.info





La historia es k, por inimnente k pudiera parecer, hasta ese giro de mano, nada cambiaría. Y sobre todo, y viendo k esta vez una catarsis global o varias están sobre la mesa - bien por esa vía o por otra/s -...sus timings son una incógnita k está fuera de cualkier previsión precisa y a discreción de terceros...con lo k no subirse al carro de las propias por mucho k la lógica lo sugiera es de lo más recomendable ...pero por pura salú y evitar desgastes , no por escepticismo. Esta vez, no.

O se hace...o no. Mientras tanto, palomitax.


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Y la gente comprando aceite de girasol...



Una cosa que se me ha olvidado en el comentario anterior:

Cuando el metal sea mainstream, la gente empiece a despertar, no os olvidéis que muchos cuentan con vuestra ayuda. Estaréis en una posición privilegiada; por haber merodeado hilos como este, por habernos peleado con cosas que no eran faciles de entender, sabéis mucho más que el ciudadano de a pie. Tenéis que acompañar a vuestros cercanos en el camino, cuando las cosas se precipiten (algo que ya ha empezado)

No será como ahora que os miran como extraterrestres: ellos inciaran la conversación, vendrán a vosotros. Estarán preparados.

Share the love.

Esta una de las misiones en la vida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sin duda estamos viviendo movimientos históricos... y emocionantes. La gente no es conscientes, pero si salimos vivos de esto, y no arruinados, lo contaremos a los nietos al calor del fuego.
> 
> Hold the Line!




Esperemos que esos nietos salgan con los ojos azules y rubios, producto de nuestra union con una de esas muchachas ucranianas que llegan a hacer vida en España.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Mar 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Una cosa que se me ha olvidado en el comentario anterior:
> 
> Cuando el metal sea mainstream, la gente empiece a despertar, no os olvidéis que muchos cuentan con vuestra ayuda. Estaréis en una posición privilegiada; por haber merodeado hilos como este, por habernos peleado con cosas que no eran faciles de entender, sabéis mucho más que el ciudadano de a pie. Tenéis que acompañar a vuestros cercanos en el camino, cuando las cosas se precipiten (algo que ya ha empezado)
> 
> ...




Si eso pasa no habra que hacerles entender nada, habra que cambiarles latas de atun por metal mientras se pueda, ademas asi aprenderan antes, ya no hay mucho oro en poder de los pobres que llevan vendiendolo en los compro oro desde el 2008, pero alguna alianza habra que puedan daros, algun pendiente que era de la abuela y no quisieron vender, debemos estar listos para poder expoliar todo lo que podamos a los vecinos que salian a aplaudir a las 8.


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ...no hay mucho oro en poder de los pobres que llevan vendiendolo en los compro oro desde el 2008,



Ahí lo has claváo.

Otra razón más para k el nuevo sistema esté consensuáo GLOBALMENTE desde Lehman...mientras dejan k el fiat escape a cryptos y - ahí está el garbancito - "se multiplike" allí - el fiat , sí...pero...y la Rikeza ? -. ( de hecho y es cada día más evidente, no está escapando...el sistema fiat está invitando a k el confetti salga por allí ).

Insisto : El efecto "Iceberg-esponja" trazará un descubrimiento de precio promedio con idéntica efectividá echándolo a un charco...k a un lago o al mismísimo océano : Divide supplys...y ekilikuá. SImple. Pero hay k dejar crecer crypto ( es sólo un colateral ) ...hasta llegar al Jubileo, sin defaults...k es lo k importa : K la impresora eche chispas ...sin k reviente.

La vaina es llegar con Gold al momento en k la magia de esa Reserva de Valor se vuelke al supply existente en dinero de mierda. Crypto , por más retórica k se le endiñe, no es fiat...pero sí es "X fiat". Y a la tabla del cero llegamos tóax, no ?

Si la fuga se hubiese planteáo sin un sistema intermedio ( Crypto ) el derrumbe más absoluto sería instantáneo - enrikeziendo y dando el mango de la sartén a países/blokes dueños de las Commodities/BRICS - . Crypto no sólo acoge , difumina y mitiga la hiperinflación - ampliando , controladamente y gota a gota, el efecto Cantillon a todo diox - , sino k permite seguir ampliándola ( hasta enjugar cualkier deuda en fiat ).

Una Reserva de Valor a palo seco levantada sobre un FÍSICO ESCASO tumbaría el sistema actual AL INSTANTE. Un cataclismo mundial de sopetón, el famoso Mad Max. Y evitar éso es lo k han buscáo desde el minuto cero tras decidir follarse el fiat ( más bien tras no tener más wevox k follárselo - 2008 - ).


----------



## FranMen (11 Mar 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Una cosa que se me ha olvidado en el comentario anterior:
> 
> Cuando el metal sea mainstream, la gente empiece a despertar, no os olvidéis que muchos cuentan con vuestra ayuda. Estaréis en una posición privilegiada; por haber merodeado hilos como este, por habernos peleado con cosas que no eran faciles de entender, sabéis mucho más que el ciudadano de a pie. Tenéis que acompañar a vuestros cercanos en el camino, cuando las cosas se precipiten (algo que ya ha empezado)
> 
> ...



Será tarde, ya es tarde. Llevo algunos años insinuando a los familiares cercanos y he tenido que recular ante su reacción. Yo sólo he conseguido prepararme para 1-2 años y me temo que esto va a durar más, no tengo “energías” para ayudar a los que quiero


----------



## L'omertá (11 Mar 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Una cosa que se me ha olvidado en el comentario anterior:
> 
> Cuando el metal sea mainstream, la gente empiece a despertar, no os olvidéis que muchos cuentan con vuestra ayuda. Estaréis en una posición privilegiada; por haber merodeado hilos como este, por habernos peleado con cosas que no eran faciles de entender, sabéis mucho más que el ciudadano de a pie. Tenéis que acompañar a vuestros cercanos en el camino, cuando las cosas se precipiten (algo que ya ha empezado)
> 
> ...



Que les den por saco. Yo ya me cansé hace tiempo de predicar en el desierto. Muchas horas de estudio y trabajo para realizar cualquier movimiento, cuando necesiten ayuda que se lo trabajen ellos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Mar 2022)

Por cierto antonia3 ya han anunciado que se ha creado una lista de bienes estratégicos: combustibles, semiconductores y “metales” Siguiente paso: restringir su acceso. Siguiente paso: confiscarlos.
Están desatados, veo un ritmo multiplicado con respecto a la pandemia, para la próxima semana restricciones (con el aceite de girasol ya lo tenemos, es el principio), en breve racionamientos y en uno/dos meses confiscaciones


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si eso pasa no habra que hacerles entender nada, habra que cambiarles latas de atun por metal mientras se pueda, ademas asi aprenderan antes, ya no hay mucho oro en poder de los pobres que llevan vendiendolo en los compro oro desde el 2008, pero alguna alianza habra que puedan daros, algun pendiente que era de la abuela y no quisieron vender, debemos estar listos para poder expoliar todo lo que podamos a los vecinos que salian a aplaudir a las 8.



Mucho trabajo personal te queda por hacer, me temo. No sabes navegar lo que es realmente importante en la vida.

Karma Will Bite You In the Ass


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Será tarde, ya es tarde. Llevo algunos años insinuando a los familiares cercanos y he tenido que recular ante su reacción. Yo sólo he conseguido prepararme para 1-2 años y me temo que esto va a durar más, no tengo “energías” para ayudar a los que quiero



No hay que enfocarlo a conseguir un resultado.
Cumple tu deber, haz tu parte.


----------



## Long_Gamma (11 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Que les den por saco. Yo ya me cansé hace tiempo de predicar en el desierto. Muchas horas de estudio y trabajo para realizar cualquier movimiento, cuando necesiten ayuda que se lo trabajen ellos.



No eres el unico en el estudio.
Y piensa que tu tambien te has apoyado en trabajo de otros, en horas de analisis ajenas.

Standing on the shoulders of giants


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Siguiente paso: confiscarlos.



Antídoto infalible para “Siguientes Pasos” por tan solo 10,79€:











Pala Multiuso Mango Anilla BELLOTA 5526


Pala en punta 5526 Bellota de hoja estampada de 15 cm con temple integral para evitar deformaciones, y mango ergonómico de madera de haya con anilla. Es pequeña y manejable. Cuenta con un diseño reforzado para facilitar su inserción en la tierra.




www.leroymerlin.es


----------



## FranMen (11 Mar 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Antídoto infalible para “Siguientes Pasos” por tan solo 10,79€:
> Ver archivo adjunto 978871
> 
> 
> ...



Esta mañana he recibido esta:


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Antídoto infalible para “Siguientes Pasos” por tan solo 10,79€:
> Ver archivo adjunto 978871
> 
> 
> ...





Ahora pensemos en cómo "BTC arregla éso" ( Una confiscación ).


----------



## Leunam (11 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto antonia3 ya han anunciado que se ha creado una lista de bienes estratégicos: combustibles, semiconductores y “metales” Siguiente paso: restringir su acceso. Siguiente paso: confiscarlos.
> Están desatados, veo un ritmo multiplicado con respecto a la pandemia, para la próxima semana restricciones (con el aceite de girasol ya lo tenemos, es el principio), en breve racionamientos y en uno/dos meses confiscaciones



¿No tendrá usted el enlace a esa noticia?
Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No es menos cierto, desde luego, el BTC es un escudo. Pero a mi me pillo ya tardío y con todas los huevos en otras cestas, todos, todos…
> Esa fue mi apuesta y la mantendré a capa y espada



Nunca es tarde mientras el fiat esté en pie, debeis entender éso. No digo pa´forrarse, digo pa´sobrevivir.

Vamos a unos mínimos DEMOSTRABLES sin pajas mentales futurólogas - k también da para éso, pero es otro escalón -.

Gold es un seguro contra una kiebra del sistema.

BTC es un seguro contra un sistema EN KIEBRA - para permanecer solvente en sus estertores. Da iwal cuánto lo deprecien , sobrevivirás a la hiperinflación hasta el próximo sistema...sin soltar una onza -.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Nunca es tarde mientras el fiat esté en pie, debeis entender éso. No digo pa´forrarse, digo pa´sobrevivir.
> 
> Vamos a unos mínimos DEMOSTRABLES sin pajas mentales futurólogas - k también da para éso, pero es otro escalón -.
> 
> ...



¿Gold?¿Qué Gold?¿Alguien ha visto un Gold? No sé de que me está usted hablando...


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> sobrevivirás a la hiperinflación hasta el próximo sistema...sin soltar una onza -.



Creo que la mejor forma de pasar la hiperinflación es tener casa con huerta, agua, animales... Ser lo más autosuficiente posible y estar acostumbrado a cierta austeridad.

Todavía no hemos visto nada, según las sanciones económicas que imponga Rusia como respuesta a las que ha recibido, podemos asistir a una crisis energética sin precedentes que impliquen cortes de luz o restricciones para ciertas actividades como la minería de criptos... 

Creo que es arriesgado asegurar que Bitcoin te serviría en caso de hiperinflación, especialmente si está causada por un crisis energética. 

Iremos viendo, primero la respuesta rusa y sus consecuencias a nivel monetario. Anunciar que deja de exportar ciertos productos implica que hay otros compradores que lo harán en divisas diferentes al dólar y que no serán validadas por el sistema SWIFT. Es un buen momento para anunciar medidas relacionadas con esta nueva arquitectura monetaria que surge como consecuencia de las sanciones.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Nunca es tarde mientras el fiat esté en pie, debeis entender éso. No digo pa´forrarse, digo pa´sobrevivir.
> 
> Vamos a unos mínimos DEMOSTRABLES sin pajas mentales futurólogas - k también da para éso, pero es otro escalón -.
> 
> ...






Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que la mejor forma de pasar la hiperinflación es tener casa con huerta, agua, animales... Ser lo más autosuficiente posible y estar acostumbrado a cierta austeridad.
> 
> Todavía no hemos visto nada, según las sanciones económicas que imponga Rusia como respuesta a las que ha recibido, podemos asistir a una crisis energética sin precedentes que impliquen cortes de luz o restricciones para ciertas actividades como la minería de criptos...
> 
> ...




Es difícil saber como se va a desarrollar la partida de mus. Esto es un juego de suma cero, ellos quieren nuestra riqueza (bienestar y salud), y en ello están. Jugar las cartas y no acabar desplumado, y mantenerse en lo que es una "anodina clase media" dentro de 10 o 15 años, es mi modesto objetivo.

Yo llevo poco tiempo dándome cuenta del problema, mas o menos poco antes de la Pandemia, y desde entonces he ido haciendo mis deberes en lo que he podido.

Creo que tener BTC ( aunque personalmente sería más de Eth), es tener una carta más en la mano. Creo que los triunfos son los MP, pero como dice Juli quizás esté bien tener otras cartas para posibles descartes y reservar los "triunfos" para el final... pero puedo estar equivocado

En fin, es complicado todo, porque ellos hacen las reglas y si no les gusta las cambian sobre la marcha en beneficio de solo unos pocos ( poquísimos en realidad). El manido "bien común" traga con todo, como ya hemos visto en fechas recientes.

En todo caso es un placer leer este foro, como dice Long Gamma, somos unos privilegiados de estar por aquí, y simplemente poder plantearnos estas cosas... siempre me ha maravillado el impresionante nivel de generosidad en sabiduría que existe en el foro.... quizás el bien más preciado.

Recordad que cuando Dios le preguntó a Salomón que pidiera lo que quisiera, que lo concedería, Salomón dijo que solo pedía Sabiduría para gobernar a su pueblo. Dios tan impresionado con esta respuesta, y que no hubiera pedido poder, riquezas, o una larga vida, le dijo que le concedería la Sabiduría y por añadidura el poder, las riquezas y una larga vida.

En este foro hay mucha Sabiduría (nótese la mayúscula), y estoy seguro de que los contribuyen a ellos tendrán buen karma cuando las cosas se pongan (ya se están poniendo) complicadas.


----------



## hornblower (11 Mar 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> A mí me asusta particularmente 2022. Here’s the thing:
> 
> Suelo centrar mis análisis en USA, ya que lo que pasa allí repercute luego en el mundo. En cualquier agenda necesitas que esté USA abordo, son los que mandan (de momento)
> En USA, no son tan borregos como en Europa. Especialmente en algunos estados. Sus derechos libertarios se los toman en serio
> ...



Lo vuelvo a traer a Ia de hoy


----------



## L'omertá (11 Mar 2022)

Y cualquiera que no os reciba ni oiga vuestras palabras, al salir de esa casa o de esa ciudad, sacudid el polvo de vuestros pies.


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que la mejor forma de pasar la hiperinflación es tener casa con huerta, agua, animales... Ser lo más autosuficiente posible y estar acostumbrado a cierta austeridad.
> 
> Todavía no hemos visto nada, según las sanciones económicas que imponga Rusia como respuesta a las que ha recibido, podemos asistir a una crisis energética sin precedentes que impliquen cortes de luz o restricciones para ciertas actividades como la minería de criptos...
> 
> ...



Cuando revienten las cryptos , la hiperinflación no tendrá el colchón k brindan al fiat. Sencillamente, todo reventará y el confetti se mostrará sin ningún valor. Ahora mismo parece tener alguno pork derivarlo a crypto evita - y a la vez encerrando a la plebe, blokeando el flujo comercial/industrial y el consumo consiguiente , vetándoles la energía, etc - k los zulos se tripliken a palo seco o el personal salga a la calle a meter su fiat ande carajo sea. Los datos de inflación de un dígito son ridículos. Cualkier gilimierda en el súper vale entre la mitá más y el doble k antes de la plandemia. Lo k da al ojo a un soltero promedio k ni mira las monedillas de welta en el súper no ha subido un 8% sino muchísimo más.

Si lo joden todo, tienen la pura supervivencia del personal en sus manos. Gotearán fiat a la medida de su chanchullo y chantajearán a la población como han chantajeado a los politicuchos con la plandemia, forzándolos a encular al personal de palabra y obra a cara descubierta, cosa k ninguno de estos embaucadores profesionales haría ni pillándole in fraganti en el mayor marrón. Y ampliando su agonía fiat - un ponzi al k todo crixto está ligado - en lugar de enterrarnos, hará el pino todo diox.

Y por supuesto, cualkier inversión en calidá de vida es lo mejor. A medida y gusto de kadakualo. Yo hablaba del cambalache monetario.

Por cierto...arriesgada es cualkier especulación. Pero ya puestos, más a wevo te lo voy a poner : mi opinión sobre BTC y la tokenización de activos es k no sólo existan hasta el fin de la impresora, k éso lo doy absolutamente por hecho...sino k sobrevivirán a la próxima pantalla ( por cierto, tú mismo recurres a ella como solución ). Y leyendo los últimos posts se puede ver entre líneas porké lo creo asínnn y cómo ocurrirá. Obviamente, sin matices...pero en mi opinión EL FONDO del apaño es muy simple. Tanto , k por éso necesitan semejante chaparrón de gilipolladas inmasticables cayendo incesantemente sobre la gente.


----------



## juli (11 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, un par de puntos :

PAXGOLD , la crypto respaldada en oro más relevante, empezó tras la crisis de repos en Otoño 2019 con 4.000 onzas.

Hoy su supply pasa las 310.000, casi un x80 en un par de añitos - y ojo! añitos alcistas en crypto, sin necesidá especial de reservar valor , como ahora sí k se precisa -. Los mañosos de Kinesis, por otro ejemplo, ya ni hacen públicas sus famosas y ultratransparentes auditorías semestrales., pero me consta k es iwalmente un exitazo de propuesta.









PAX Gold price today, PAXG to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest PAX Gold price, PAXG market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com





Ahora el personal puede pensar porké kojonex no hay Oro tokenizado meneáo por actores de relevancia en el ranking . Y porké se da ese consenso EVIDENTE mientras los "mañàaanaaa" de Putin o los chinorris a cuenta del Gold , veladamente o no , no dejan de sucederse, como las kakunas "obligatorias" de Austria y Alimaña, por ejemplo. Todo un puto chow mientras no se demuestre lo contrario.

En cuanto el Oro se integre - o vincule - al sistema ...adiós pastelazo fiat. Y ojalá k cuanto antes...pero hay muuuucho pufo global por enjugar.


----------



## FranMen (11 Mar 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿No tendrá usted el enlace a esa noticia?
> Gracias de antebrazo



A3 telediario medio día, imagino que lo tendrán en podcast


----------



## FranMen (11 Mar 2022)

Los costes de la energía nos están matando. Pinceladas.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Otra de las cosas que he comprado hoy (ya tenía uno)


----------



## FranMen (11 Mar 2022)

__





"God Help Us": The "Death Knell" For The Dollar Is Here, Metals Markets "Are Breaking" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Mar 2022)

Llaaa ?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (11 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Llaaa ?



Ño


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Llaaa ?



 o ke ase?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2022)

Traigo dos gráficas interesantes.

1. Inventarios de níquel:




2. Precio del níquel en el mismo periodo:




Vemos que el precio apenas reacciona hasta que los inventarios están a un nivel crítico que es cuando explota.

Creo que veremos está misma dinámica con los metales preciosos (y materias primas en general). El problema es que dada la opacidad de los inventarios de los mercados que forman el precio del oro y la plata, no hay forma de prever el momento.

Dejo aquí un vídeo de un experimento que viene al caso (minuto 45:45):



Aplicado a la formación de precio mediante oro papel destinado a valer cero si no hay inventarios que puedan cubrir la contraparte física, vemos que todos seguirán jugando al juego hasta que sea tarde y reviente. También es aplicable a cualquier ilusión, todos creen en ella hasta que desaparece de golpe.

Dejo otro gráfico terrible del precio de la electricidad en España:




Una formación de precio similar al níquel que no predice nada bueno.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2022)

Disfruten el finde:









Noticia: - La EU anuncia hoy un cuarto paquete de sanciones a Rusia: expulsión del Banco mundial, FMI y OMC y más cosas...


La UE quiere expulsar a Rusia de todas las instituciones económicas mundiales: FMI, Banco mundial y la OMC. También planea restricciones en el hierro, acero, energía e impedir que los rusos utilicen criptomonedas https://tass.com/economy/1421045 La Comisión Europea planea tomar un cuarto...




www.burbuja.info





Y Bloqueo-chain de criptos a los rusos...


----------



## frankie83 (12 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Traigo dos gráficas interesantes.
> 
> 1. Inventarios de níquel:
> 
> ...



lo que no entiendo de este gráfico es: pronto pagaremos 500 euros al mes de electricidad? O como se lee? Que ya no habrá electricidad sino para unos pocos ?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> lo que no entiendo de este gráfico es: pronto pagaremos 500 euros al mes de electricidad? O como se lee? Que ya no habrá electricidad sino para unos pocos ?



Los precios de la electricidad están explotando de forma similar al níquel lo que sugiere que la escasez de inventarios de gas como generador de energía eléctrica, está llegando a un punto crítico. 

Si la escasez se resuelve con precios altos, con cortes de suministro o restringiendo actividades que los gobiernos consideren no esenciales está por ver.

Lo que no parece, viendo que quieren aprobar un nuevo paquete de medidas que a efectos prácticos van a crear dos sistemas monetarios paralelos, es que la solución vaya a ser negociada de momento. Por eso comentaba en otro post que posiblemente acabe con la ingobernabilidad de uno de los bandos que es el objetivo de la doctrina militar actual.


----------



## juli (12 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ...van a crear dos sistemas monetarios paralelo...



Y el par GoldBTC ( el famoso Combo ) beatificando new dineritos , faro futuro monetario y enlace de manos flowerpower de salida a tós los males k´amenazan la especie...pero todo parido de emergencia y por inercia geopolítica d´altos vuelos, eh ?

Si BTC está negociáo como ficha en el cotarro futuro - el Gold al k están abocando a oriente ya lo descontamos - la mafia fiat tiene ande volcar sus mortadelos al tiempo k los va destruyendo en la trastienda : engulles pufos y exprimes confetti mientras aún palpite . Maravillútiful & tól mundo é weno-.

Por cierto...esta semana dijo Powell k puede haber más de una moneda de Reserva, certo ? Kasualidá kasualidosa 248.0

Catalizador monetario global + Ancla ídem de ídem.

Keda la RBU infinita velando por "EL PUEBLO".

Por cierto2, desde el fin de fiesta del secuestro sanitario al borde del verano pasáo, kasualidá kasualidosa...Gold de obligada declaración en cada frontera Schenguen al exterior. CADA GRAMO, ni diez mil pavos ni oxtiax. Hala...ya podemos pasear,como borreguitos weeenos...

Éso sí, k en Rusia ...y hacia Oriente ...haya decenas de miles de toneladas, a éso no le dan importancia y tal...Sanciones al canto, k de decir "amén", no pasan...

Porke es todo "pure sopetón", eh ?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2022)

Hacia la economía de guerra: la formación del precio de las materias primas está fallando


El sistema de formación de precio de las materias primas está fallando y ya han tenido que cerrar la actividad en mercados como el del níquel después de que los precios estallasen al no haber físico disponible para cubrir los derivados financieros con los que se descubre el precio: El uso de...




www.burbuja.info





En breve creo que llegará el pánico a los mercados....


----------



## juli (12 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hacia la economía de guerra: la formación del precio de las materias primas está fallando
> 
> 
> El sistema de formación de precio de las materias primas está fallando y ya han tenido que cerrar la actividad en mercados como el del níquel después de que los precios estallasen al no haber físico disponible para cubrir los derivados financieros con los que se descubre el precio: El uso de...
> ...



Por cierto...una revalorización dorada, manke fuese por Oil Ruso vendido en metal , mandaría la Reservas occidentalitas a Saturno.

Anoche subí un vídeo a mi hylo kolonavírico k explica las posibilidades d´arbitraje k se han barajado estos días entre el guruserío metalero global... al dedillo y para profanos, realmente muy didáctico. De una Putinada ahí, rascaría todo diox. Y con las manitas bien lavadas.

Yastá el rusky pa´despiezar el cerdo. A la vez k barre pa´casa, se está ganando los favores de los dos patronsitos.


----------



## IvanRios (12 Mar 2022)

Lo normal. Y los metales preciosos terminarán volando.

*Los inversores mueven grandes cantidades de capital hacia las materias primas pese al incremento de precios, pero con ello buscan protegerse de mayores riesgos económicos *









Los flujos de capital hacia materias primas dan pistas sobre el riesgo de recesión - finanzas.com


Los inversores mueven grandes cantidades de capital hacia las materias primas pese al incremento de precios, pero con ello buscan protegerse de mayores riesgos económicos




www.finanzas.com


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2022)

Asesores financieros quedándose en breve sin trabajo:




Vamos a volver a poner los pies en el mundo real en breve:


----------



## risto mejido (12 Mar 2022)

Acaban de comentar en antonia3 que Rusia amenaza con triplicar el precio del gas , el lunes risas con el precio del oro creo


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2022)

Viendo lo que ha ocurrido con el mercado del níquel, es probable que asistamos a una subida "niquelada" en la plata con un short squeeze de proporciones increíbles que amenaza con arrastrar detrás de las posiciones cortas y los derivados que, de momento, suprimen su precio:


----------



## IvanRios (12 Mar 2022)

(...) Esto provoca que el níquel se convierta en un metal muy escaso. Ahora, ha asegurado este investigador del CSIC, vemos esa falta de níquel aunque también se apreciará *"en otros metales que intervienen en la movilidad eléctrica, generación de electricidad... y vamos a tener un problema importantísimo en un breve espacio de tiempo"*.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2022)

Creo que el cambio de emoción en el mercado es evidente y el "dinero" empieza a quemar en las manos.

Ayer vi en el super a la gente haciendo acopio de bienes que temen que sean escasos o que esperan conseguir menos cantidad en un futuro cercano por la misma cantidad de dinero.

Donde vivo, la gente está haciendo acopio de leña y carbón ya que saben que el invierno que viene va a estar más caro. Hay una huida del dinero fiat hacia bienes reales que conservan mejor su valor en el tiempo.

Es cuestión de tiempo que esa gente redescubra el papel de los metales preciosos como reserva de valor y sea consciente de que el dinero fiat en todas sus manifestaciones, no es más que un sustituto de éstos.

Galvanizar:
1. Recubrimiento de un metal con otro que no se oxide.
2. Generar un sentimiento fuerte que impulse a la gente a actuar.

Recuerden las palabras de Xi en la inauguración de los juegos Olímpicos: "vamos a galvanizar el mundo"

Las emociones se expanden viralmente pues son contagiosas...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> (...) Esto provoca que el níquel se convierta en un metal muy escaso. Ahora, ha asegurado este investigador del CSIC, vemos esa falta de níquel aunque también se apreciará *"en otros metales que intervienen en la movilidad eléctrica, generación de electricidad... y vamos a tener un problema importantísimo en un breve espacio de tiempo"*.



Yo tengo material por unos mil kg de acero, podria hacerme rico ? 

No hablo de broma.


----------



## Ulisses (12 Mar 2022)

No sé si vale la pena acumular tanto...Acabo de ponerlo en otro hilo. Según parece, el malo de Putin sólo ha conseguido inflacionar (o mejor dicho, inflar) los precios en España. Estos son los precios del aceite de girasol ahora mismo en UK, Alemania y Francia en los principales supermercados TESCO, CARREFOUR Y LIDL:


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Mar 2022)

Ahora saldra el Illa de turno, tocandose gafas con tono serio, a todos aquellos Españoles que tengan tomate acumulado por cantidad de mas de dos botes, tienen 24 horas para ponerlo a disposicion de las autoridades, aquellos que hagan caso omiso a este aviso seran duramente sancionados y juzgados por un tribunal militar.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2022)

Por fin, parece que se va a crear un nuevo mercado de oro que, por el volumen que presumiblemente alcanzará, está destinado a convertirse en uno de los grandes junto al de Londres, Nueva York, Dubai y Shanghái:






bullion: NSE, IBJA to launch bullion spot exchange soon - The Economic Times


The domestic bullion spot exchange shall ensure complete transparency in the bullion transactions executed on its platform.




m.economictimes.com





El NSE (national stock Exchange de India) y la industria de oro local sacarán en breve una nueva plataforma que centralizará la compra-venta de oro y, aunque el artículo no lo menciona, supongo que estará denominado en rupias.

Es un mercado que faltaba en la tendencia de los últimos años de crear mercados de oro denominados en divisa local que van a jugar un papel importante en la nueva arquitectura monetaria que sustituya al dólar.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> No sé si vale la pena acumular tanto...Acabo de ponerlo en otro hilo. Según parece, el malo de Putin sólo ha conseguido inflacionar (o mejor dicho, inflar) los precios en España. Estos son los precios del aceite de girasol ahora mismo en UK, Alemania y Francia en los principales supermercados TESCO, CARREFOUR Y LIDL:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980776
> ...



Lo que ocurre no es racional ya que es producto del miedo lo que impulsa a la gente a actuar. Seguro que el FOMO ha hecho que gente que llevase años sin comprar aceite de girasol se haya llevado varios litros.

Este miedo se ha extendido a otros productos y, por ejemplo, en mi zona escaseaban las legumbres en el super pese a ser zona productora y exportadora. Mis vecinos hacen acopio de leña pese a que está rodeados de bosques y no va a faltar...

Lo que he notado es miedo no a escasez si no a que el futuro el dinero vaya a perder mucho valor adquisitivo como para plantearse comprar leña y carbón para varios años ya que va a perder menos valor que sus ahorros. Es una huida a tangibles no perecederos porque hay miedo a la perdida de valor del dinero fiat.

Los intereses reales negativos en récords históricos se hacen notar e influyen tarde o temprano en el comportamiento y los hábitos de consumo. La huida a bienes tangibles es un síntoma de este cambio de comportamiento que, y esto es lo más importante es contagioso y crea una dinámica difícil de parar.

En otros países europeos, ocurrirá lo mismo tarde o temprano. Empezará con algún producto y se extenderá a otros. Dejo aquí también el miedo a la perdida de valor del dinero fiat en Europa, en este caso la republica checa donde la gente hace cola en las casas de cambio para conseguir otras divisas fiat que consideran más "seguras":









Czechs hit panic stations amid looming economic crisis


As the Czech crown plummets in value and fuel prices spike, experts warn against taking rash steps.



www.expats.cz


----------



## Pintxen (13 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que he notado es miedo no a escasez si no a que el futuro el dinero vaya a perder mucho valor adquisitivo como para plantearse comprar leña y carbón para varios años ya que va a perder menos valor que sus ahorros. Es una huida a tangibles no perecederos porque hay miedo a la perdida de valor del dinero fiat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo grave es que la gente de a pie no es consciente de que su dinero pierde valor y con el tiempo valdrá 0 sino que simplemente suben los precios "que viene a ser exactamente lo mismo". El matiz es importante ya que esa pequeña diferencia es la que sustenta al Fiat.


----------



## Dadaria (13 Mar 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Lo grave es que la gente de a pie no es consciente de que su dinero pierde valor y con el tiempo valdrá 0 sino que simplemente suben los precios "que viene a ser exactamente lo mismo". El matiz es importante ya que esa pequeña diferencia es la que sustenta al Fiat.



El 90% de la gente ha demostrado que actuan por impulsos en base a lo que suelten por la tele; además, casi todos ellos tienen disonancia cognitiva, lo que explica perfectamente ese comportamiento. Lo último que salió en Antonia3 fue que estaban haciendo una lista de "recursos estratégicos", por lo que seguramente veremos esto próximamente en nuestras pantallas.

Ver archivo adjunto 981365


----------



## L'omertá (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## IvanRios (13 Mar 2022)

*El 'Breton Woods' del siglo XXI: un nuevo orden monetario basado en materias primas*



La crisis que viene ahora es de materias primas, y cambiará el paradigma











Víctor Blanco Moro
Madrid 7:00 - 13/03/2022

"Cuando termine esta guerra, el dinero no va a volver nunca a ser como era". Con esta frase, Zoltan Pozsar, director de estrategia de tipos de interés de corto plazo en Credit Suisse, termina su último informe, un documento titulado "Bretton Woods III", en el que el experto argumenta que, con la guerra de Ucrania, acaba de comenzar un nuevo orden monetario en el mundo.


"Estará centrado en las divisas del Este, basadas en materias primas", y que probablemente "va a debilitar el sistema monetario basado en el eurodólar, y creará presiones inflacionistas en Occidente".
Para Pozsar, la situación que ha comenzado en el mercado de materias primas con las sanciones a Rusia son el origen del cambio que se va a producir en los próximos años, y hace una analogía con la crisis de 2008.* La crisis que viene ahora es de materias primas*, y aunque no cree que pueda tener el enorme impacto y contagio que tuvo la de hace ya 14 años, terminará creando un nuevo paradigma para el sistema monetario mundial.




*Se cumplen 50 años del fin del patrón oro de Bretton Woods*


El experto recuerda que, hasta el estallido de la crisis de aquel año, las hipotecas eran activos que cotizaban con pequeños spreads. "Ya fuese una hipoteca prime, _subprime_, pública o privada, todas cotizaban a la par... hasta que dejaron de hacerlo", explica. Para él, hay similitudes con lo que acaba de ocurrir con las materias primas en Rusia. "Las materias primas ya no cotizan a la par. Están las materias primas rusas, cuyos precios están colapsando, al mismo tiempo que las no rusas se están disparando. Las materias rusas son como los CDO _subprime _de la crisis de 2008, y las no-rusas como los bonos estadounidenses, que subían de precio", opina.


Y, como explica el experto, *en las crisis siempre aparece un actor que funciona como una barrera*: "En la crisis de 1997 del sudeste asiático fue el FMI, en 2008 fue la Fed al frenar la banca en la sombra, y en 2020 la Fed volvió a repetir este papel, con el _QE_". Pozsar ahora sólo ve una entidad que pueda servir como barrera, y ahí está la clave para argumentar el nuevo orden monetario:* "El banco central de China".


El yuan comerá terreno al eurodólar*
El banco central de China se ha quedado como el único actor con capacidad para cerrar el diferencial que se ha creado entre las materias rusas y las no-rusas. Los bancos centrales no lo harán, ya que, como explica Pozsar, no tendría sentido inyectar dinero en Rusia ya que son sus gobiernos quienes están imponiendo las sanciones a Moscú. Los _traders _de materias occidentales están en la misma situación, ya que, incluso las firmas suizas del sector han visto cómo su gobierno, históricamente neutral, ha tomado represalias contra Rusia.

China ya ha anunciado que está planteándose tomar *participaciones significativas en empresas energéticas de Rusia*, y en firmas de materias primas, a medida que los inversores internacionales huyen desbandados del país que preside Putin.
Para el estratega de Credit Suisse, el banco central de China tiene ahora dos opciones para actuar, y ambas son negativas para las rentabilidades de los bonos soberanos de Occidente y, en consecuencia, para las divisas que los soportan. "La primera opción es vender los bonos soberanos que mantiene en cartera para financiar los barcos y que usarán para comprar las materias rusas", y el precio de los recursos básicos. "Esto no puede ser bueno para las rentabilidades de los bonos del Tesoro americano", señala Pozsar.

La otra opción es que el banco central de China "haga su propio _QE _para comprar las materias rusas. Sería el nacimiento de un mercado de eurorenminbis, y el primer paso real de China para romper la hegemonía del mercado del eurodólar", explica. *El yuan, de hecho, lleva ya algunos años ganando peso en los mercados*, con su inclusión en la cesta de divisas con derechos especiales de giro del FMI en el año 2016.




> "De la era Bretton Woods, soportada por el oro, a Bretton Woods II, que se basa en los bonos soberanos, pasaremos a un Bretton Woods III, soportado por el oro y otras materias primas"



"Esta crisis no se parece a ninguna de las que ha habido desde que Nixon rompió el patrón oro en 1971. Cuando la guerra termine,* el dólar debería ser una divisa mucho más débil, y el yuan, mucho más fuerte*, soportada por una cesta de materias primas", explica Pozsar.

"De la era Bretton Woods, soportada por el oro, a Bretton Woods II, que se basa en los bonos soberanos, pasaremos a un Bretton Woods III, soportado por el oro y otras materias primas", incide, y añade otro activo que podría verse beneficiado con esta situación: "El Bitcoin, si consigue sobrevivir, probablemente se beneficie de todo esto".
El argumento de Pozsar no es el único que apunta a un debilitamiento del sistema eurodólar en los próximos años. Hay otros, como el economista Charles Goodhart, antiguo miembro del Comité de política monetaria del Banco de Inglaterra, que *espera presiones inflacionistas de entre el 3% y 4% anual en Occidente durante décadas*. En su caso, lo argumenta con la escasez de mano de obra, un factor relacionado con la demografía que tardará años en solucionarse.

Y no es el único factor que juega en contra de las divisas occidentales. El todopoderoso dólar, la divisa de referencia en el mundo y que se usa para comerciar con la mayor parte de materias primas del planeta, tiene también en su contra las gigantescas inyecciones que ha llevado a cabo la Fed en los últimos años, para intentar crear inflación. *No son pocos los economistas que llevan años avisando del peligro que entraña esto*. El balance de activos de la Fed está disparado, y a día de hoy, el 40% de todos los dólares en circulación se crearon entre 2020 y 2021.










El 'Breton Woods' del siglo XXI: un nuevo orden monetario basado en materias primas


"Cuando termine esta guerra, el dinero no va a volver nunca a ser como era". Con esta frase, Zoltan Pozsar, director de estrategia de tipos de interés de corto plazo en Credit Suisse, termina su último informe, un documento titulado "Bretton Woods III", en el que el experto argumenta que, con la...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2022)

La mitad de los activos rusos han sido bloquedos:



https://tass.com/economy/1421403



Hace casi un año anunciaron la nueva composicion del fondo de inversion ruso tras repudiar al dólar (y todos los activos denominados en dolares):
40% Euros
*30% Yuanes
20% Oro*
5% Libras esterlinas (de un 10% anterior)
5% Yenes

Creo que van a tener que cambiar de nuevo su composición de reservas y no creo que quieran que el yuan suponga más del 40% de divisas, así que sólo queda el oro para absorber las divisas de los países hostiles...

El cambio en la composición de las reservas no se va a limitar a Rusia, el resto de bancos centrales de los países neutrales en el conflicto tienen que rebalancear para dar mayor importancia a las reservas de oro custodiadas dentro de sus fronteras.

Aprovecho para dejar una gráfica que en breve romperá máximos históricos:



https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&geo=ES&q=Comprar%20oro



Mirad la gráfica desde 2004...


----------



## elcoto (13 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo material por unos mil kg de acero, podria hacerme rico ?
> 
> No hablo de broma.



Pienso que primero deberías dedicar el año 2022 a un curso de ortografía y redacción online.


----------



## FranMen (13 Mar 2022)

@antorob, en contestación a Z que parece no ver. Zapatero tomó medidas en 2011 a una crisis que comenzó con Lehman Brothers en 2008, casi tres años después.








Zapatero: «No es tan grave llegar más tarde por bajar el límite a 110 km/h»


Espera que el límite de los 110 km/h dure «el menor tiempo posible». Se ha mostrado sorprendido por las críticas y ha dicho no estar preocupado por el eventual coste de la medida



www.abc.es




Lo que nos viene ahora es tan rápido que tomarán medidas antes de dos meses. La guerra no se va acabar pronto, tenemos suerte si se enquista en Ucrania, aún así habrá, no bajadas en los límites de velocidad si no restricciones a la movilidad. Os acordáis de los justificantes para ir a trabajar durante el confinamiento, pues igual, el resto podrá salir sí, pero sin consumir combustible: a patita, patinete o bicicleta o transporte público.
Esto es un dominó, yo apenas como derivados del trigo y maíz pero su escasez me va a afectar porque la gente tendrá que desplazar sus compras a otros productos (que de por si son más caros) Ejemplo claro el aceite de girasol que empuja al de oliva.
La carne retrasará algo su subida porque se van a sacrificar muchos animales ante la falta de pienso pero, probablemente, a partir del verano también se disparará y con escasez.
Los barcos ya han dicho que no van a salir a faenar con los precios del diésel, como mucho el que tiene una barca de remos para el bareto de la playa.
Recordad que muchos cultivos son anuales, no se pueden retomar si acabará la guerra inmediatamente.
Es buen momento para el platino, aún no se ha disparado y es buen sustituto del paladio ruso.


----------



## FranMen (13 Mar 2022)

Una duda, veremos si esto escala cuáles serán los alineamientos, el frío y el hambre pueden hacer decantarse por un bando. A Turquía la veo un paso más cerca de Rusia que de USA, aquí cerca dependemos del gas argelino así que nos pueden cortar el grifo si se alinean con Putin.
Estamos en un equilibrio muy inestable y un pequeño movimiento puede desencadenar una cascada de reacciones. Esperemos que no ocurra pero ya nos dijeron que el COVID era una griphina y aquí vamos por el mismo camino


----------



## FranMen (13 Mar 2022)

Ante los primeros casos de coronavirus debieron aislar a China, no se hizo y aquí estamos con una nueva ola en ciernes.
Con Rusia se tenían que haber apostado 100.000 soldados de la OTAN antes de que entrara en Ucrania y dejarle las cosas claras, se dejó hacer a Putin, se le transmitió que seríamos tibios y aquí estamos y me temo que está es más gorda que el virus (además de sumarse) Ahora seguimos marraneando mandando 500 millones en armas que no van a hacer rechazar a Rusia pero que sí pueden generar empantanamiento e incluso escalada.
Me recuerda a cuando en los confinamientos se permitía pasear al perro, o al pan y no hacía falta mascarilla


----------



## FranMen (13 Mar 2022)

Se me olvidaba, China es virgen al virus como consiga entrar, que lo está haciendo, se cerrará el comercio. Puede que incluso lo hagan como apoyo encubierto a Rusia.
Jaque mate


----------



## frankie83 (13 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que ocurre no es racional ya que es producto del miedo lo que impulsa a la gente a actuar. Seguro que el FOMO ha hecho que gente que llevase años sin comprar aceite de girasol se haya llevado varios litros.
> 
> Este miedo se ha extendido a otros productos y, por ejemplo, en mi zona escaseaban las legumbres en el super pese a ser zona productora y exportadora. Mis vecinos hacen acopio de leña pese a que está rodeados de bosques y no va a faltar...
> 
> ...



Es lo que tú dices, mira esto









Assalto ai supermercati, scaffali vuoti/ Psicosi guerra: caccia a pasta, olio, sale…


Supermercati presi d'assalto in tutta Italia, scaffali vuoti: si temono l'arrivo della Terza Guerra Mondiale e lo sciopero degli autotrasportatori




www.google.es


----------



## FranMen (13 Mar 2022)

Por si alguien dudaba, no sólo se han incautado de las divisas de Rusia en el extranjero:








El ministro de Finanzas ruso dice que cerca de 300.000 millones de dólares de las reservas de oro y divisas del Banco Central están congelados


Antón Siluánov declaró que Rusia pagará en rublos su deuda soberana hasta que los países occidentales descongelen sus reservas de oro y divisas.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (13 Mar 2022)

Las sanciones a Rusia podrían interrumpir el suministro de paladio, y los demás proveedores son incapaces de llenar la brecha rápidamente


El precio del paladio se disparó recientemente y esta semana estableció un récord histórico al superar los 3.400 dólares por onza troy.




actualidad.rt.com




Señores platino, el paladio me da más vértigo a la altura que está


----------



## Long_Gamma (13 Mar 2022)

Tarde de domingo leyendo a mis analistas favoritos y analizando algunos gráficos.
Os dejo con uno que me ha llamado la atención:







Futuro BTC vs Futuro Oro
Si el ratio rompe los 17 (cosa que veo probable), nos vamos a 5. Lo que quiere decir:

El oro triplica su valor mientras BTC se queda como esta
El oro se queda como esta y BTC se va a 10k
Una combinación de ambas
Ya vale de internet. Voy a ver una serie y luego mi libro de cabecera.

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Futuro BTC vs Futuro Oro
> Si el ratio rompe los 17 (cosa que veo probable), nos vamos a 5. Lo que quiere decir:
> 
> El oro triplica su valor mientras BTC se queda como esta
> ...



Me kedo con la "combinación de ambas".

BTC es la pieza necesaria para k actores de primer nivel saliesen del embrollo fiat :

- No sólo la manipulación del confetti no les resulta suficiente, la regulación INTEGRAL en sus propias manos, tampoco.
- Ni el Gold de los CBanks.
- Ni unas CBDC k iwalmente tienen a su entera disposición.

Seguramente todos esos factores cuenten en la salida a la situación actual , OK...pero BTC , invitado de última hora a un timo de medio siglo- a una muerte anunciada - , cumple un propósito ahí. LES cumple un propósito. Tal vez una "patente de corso" para salirse del sistema y funcionar al margen, ni por el forro sabría sikiera sugerir algo minimamente definido aún...pero es absolutamente evidente k, en ese ámbito, funciona.

Insisto, aunke cada vez más a tientas, pero cada vez más convencido ...en la absoluta esencialidá del Combo Gold-BTC . Tú lo estás expresando como referencia cruzada entre sí - y en un hilo metalero, sea o no ésa tu intención , éso acaba en polarización/comparación , e imo, un punto estéril para lo k realmente representa -...pero ese balanceo , a poca mente abierta k se tenga, ya es fundamental desde hace años. Yo creo k ESE PAR, LA PROPIA INTERRELACIÓN ...es CRUCIAL en el nuevo escenario ( a la salida, la entrada... ). Ahora mismo, y por si enciende alguna bombilla...sólo dejar lo ya apuntado repetidas veces : K Claves privadas de BTC + Oro Físico = Puenteo INTEGRAL a cualkier sistema o transición entre sistemas...Ambos al alimón son , INDISCUTIBLEMENTE HOY, Rikeza Soberana Operativa , EL COMBO es Patrimonio "criogenizado" , en stand by hasta disponer de un sistema/jurisdicción propicio ande poder activarlo de nuevo. Una especie de llave para entrar y/o salir de la Matrix económica actual - sorry, ésto ya lo es - pero también de la venidera.

Dejo desplegable de twiter k acabo de subir a mi hylo kolonavírico "matizando" otro muy sonado de un Kastuzo fiat de primera, Zoltan Pozsnar , de hace apenas una semana.





*edito* - y resumo pa´dejarlo más masticable - : OK...Gold es Reserva inmutable de Rikeza...pero BTC es un HAWALA frente a cualkier sistema financiero/monetario impuesto por kojonex. En el espacio ya hoy ...*y probablemente, en el tiempo*.


----------



## IvanRios (14 Mar 2022)

Todo según lo previsto. ¿Hacia dónde va a huir el capital en busca de refugio sino hacia los metales preciosos? Empieza a haber una gran demanda, y la escasez asoma y asomará, y los precios no podrán ser contenidos de forma permanente.


*Los comerciantes de oro están desbordados. El actual clamor por el oro físico está provocando escasez



El oro se activa como el gran activo refugio como la inflación y los comerciantes del metal precioso están desbordados por la demanda*
finanzas.com 13 Mar 2022 / 11:25

Las materias primas, los cereales y los metales se han disparado desde la invasión a Ucrania y el oro, además de actuar como inversión de seguridad por el conflicto, se comporta como activo refugio contra la inflación.



Uno de estos comerciantes, recoge Bloomberg, es Rudolf Brenner, fundador de Philoro Edelmetalle GmbH, con tiendas en Europa donde se agolpan los compradores en largas colas que aumentan conforme se recrudece la lucha armada.
*
Los comerciantes de joyas quieren oro como pago*

“Cuando empezó la crisis en Ucrania comenzaron los pedidos masivos y las ventas se están triplicando porque la gente está comprando de todo”, asegura Brenner.

Lo mismo sucede al otro lado del Atlántico en Nueva York, en la compañía Empire Gold Buyers, donde su director ejecutivo, Gene Furman, *comenta que el 50 por ciento de sus clientes que comercian con objetos de lujo, como relojes y joyas, quiere lingotes de oro en lugar de efectivo.*

Gregor Gregersen, fundador de Silver Bullion Pte Ltd, en Singapur, vio cómo *las ventas de oro y plata aumentaron un 235 por ciento en la primera semana tras la invasión rusa*, y la demanda se ha intensificado desde entonces.
Publicidad

Los *flujos de capital hacia materias primas *dan pistas sobre el riesgo de recesión
*
Suben las primas ante la escasez

"*Los inversores están pensando en el peor escenario para la guerra de Ucrania y les parece prudente comprar activos físicos de refugio en una jurisdicción segura como Singapur", considera Gregersen.

*El actual clamor por el oro físico está provocando escasez* y hacerse con un lingote de una onza, los compradores podrían tener que desembolsar hasta 100 dólares por encima del precio al contado.

Por otro lado, las primas han subido un 25 por ciento en el corredor de lingotes físicos y se espera que sigan subiendo con fuerza.

El aumento de la demanda se produce después de un año en el que las compras de metales físicos, especialmente en los países occidentales, alcanzó las 1.124 toneladas en 2021, según el Consejo Mundial del Oro, la más alta en casi una década.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Mar 2022)

No os creáis todo lo que los mierdos "cuentan" de la guerra.

Vamos a tener que actualizar el "cuentos chinos" por "cuentos de rusos".

Nunca antes se vio tan clara en vivo la manipulación y relación entre la creación de una guerra y los intereses de los promotores.

Las guerras no son lo que eran. Si Gila levantara la cabeza...


----------



## IvanRios (14 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> No os creáis todo lo que los mierdos "cuentan" de la guerra.
> 
> Vamos a tener que actualizar el "cuentos chinos" por "cuentos de rusos".
> 
> ...



La guerra no és ni más menos que el siguiente paso en la agenda (las consecuencias de la misma siendo por tanto la guerra un medio). Es bastante evidente esto. Basta encender la principal arma de destrucción masiva dos minutos, la televisión, para percatarse de ello.


----------



## risto mejido (14 Mar 2022)

__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com






para produccion de cianuro, imprescindible para la mineria de oro (al menos dicen eso en reddit)


aqui se lee bien entero









Fin de semana: el mayor fabricante mundial de material de extracción de oro y plata suspende la producción en Europa


Yahoo tuvo la noticia durante el fin de semana:



101noticias.com












Kolínská Draslovka suspende la producción de cianuro - Notiulti


Kolínská Draslovka suspende la producción de cianuro de sodio. Con el precio actual de la energía, no valdrá la pena. “Debemos reducir temporalmente la producción al mínimo y observar lo que hace la economía libre”, dijo Pavel Brůžek, director general de la empresa. Tiempos financieros. El...




notiulti.com


----------



## sebboh (14 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una duda, veremos si esto escala cuáles serán los alineamientos, el frío y el hambre pueden hacer decantarse por un bando. A Turquía la veo un paso más cerca de Rusia que de USA, aquí cerca dependemos del gas argelino así que nos pueden cortar el grifo si se alinean con Putin.
> Estamos en un equilibrio muy inestable y un pequeño movimiento puede desencadenar una cascada de reacciones. Esperemos que no ocurra pero ya nos dijeron que el COVID era una griphina y aquí vamos por el mismo camino



Con Argelia no tenemos que esperar a que se posicione con Rusia, ya hemos dicho que vamos enviar gas a marruecos y ellos han dicho claremente que a ellos nada (por mucho que digan que van a regasificar y enviar sólo el GLP de USA para ellos)


----------



## IvanRios (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

Paso a paso incluyendo al oro en el sistema financiero y da una vía a los ciudadanos para que pongan a salvo sus ahorros



https://tass.com/economy/1421741



_El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, firmó una ley que permite a los bancos autorizados vender lingotes de oro a particulares a cambio de moneda. El documento ha sido publicado en la web de información jurídica oficial_


----------



## Reidor (14 Mar 2022)

¿Qué opináis de comprar lingotitos de 50 g de SEMPSA JP? No son acuñados sino fundidos en molde. 

Los lingotes acuñados de Pamp Suisse llevan el sistema de autentificación Veriscan pero, aunque están a un precio similar (premium del 4 % frente al 5 % de SEMPSA) supongo que además le sumarán un seguro y gastos de envío.


----------



## Leunam (14 Mar 2022)

Reidor dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de comprar lingotitos de 50 g de SEMPSA JP? No son acuñados sino fundidos en molde.
> 
> Los lingotes acuñados de Pamp Suisse llevan el sistema de autentificación Veriscan pero, aunque están a un precio similar (premium del 4 % frente al 5 % de SEMPSA) supongo que además le sumarán un seguro y gastos de envío.



Creo haber leído que era usted novel en el tema au, (si no es el caso, disculpe y puede dejar de leer aquí) pues en ese caso una recomendación sería adquirir monedas "famosas" y de pequeño tamaño.

No soy ningún experto, pero los argumentos venían a ser que una moneda es más fácilmente comprobable (diámetro, grosor y peso conocidos). Con una báscula de precisión y un calibre (ambos muy económicos) lo puede comprobar ustec mismo (se trata de evitar la estafas). Por otro lado, llegado el caso de tener que usarla/venderla, le será más fácil por el mismo motivo y porque mucha gente las conocerá mejor que ustec.

Normalmente de formato pequeño (mejor un soberano o un vrenelli que una onza) porque para comprar el pan no lleva ustec un billete de 500 euros (aunque este tema depende de lo que pretenda).
Por eso mismo estudie también la adquisición de monedas de ag (en éste caso un tamaño recomendable es el de una onza, aunque hay variedad), de nuevo de monedas conocidas (nada de numismática, al menos mientras no domine el tema).

Monedas conocidas son Krugerrand, Filarmónicas, vrenellis, soberanos, etc.






La veta de oro – Comparador de productos de oro y plata de inversión.







www.lavetadeoro.com





En el foro hay muchos hilos sobre el tema, le será muy rentable leer unos cuantos.
Además del hilo de compraventa que menciona, en el foro hay otro de valoración de intercambios con foreros. Suerte de recopilación de intercambios para establecer algo parecido a un listado de vendedores fiables.






Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros: Hilo Oficial (II)


Trato en mano con @maragold. Charlamos un poco ya que el lleva mucho más tiempo que yo en el tema de los metales preciosos y me contó experiencias muy interesantes vividas en el foro. Por lo demás una persona muy recomendable y noble. Gracias Daviot. Lo mismo digo de ti, da gusto hacer tratos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Paso a paso incluyendo al oro en el sistema financiero y da una vía a los ciudadanos para que pongan a salvo sus ahorros
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Derecho a comprar HASTA FIN DE AÑO.

SObre k es un sálvese kien pueda Kastuzo y con arreglo a una Agenda , ni puta duda.

Falta saber el respeto hacia la ciudadanía con k esas compras y otras vainas implementadasa nivel mundial, serán tratadas.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Derecho a comprar HASTA FIN DE AÑO.
> 
> SObre k es un sálvese kien pueda Kastuzo y con arreglo a una Agenda , ni puta duda.
> 
> Falta saber el respeto hacia la ciudadanía con k esas compras y otras vainas implementadas en Occidente, serán tratadas.



Creo que la fecha de las medidas se refieren más a las otras medidas que aparecen en el artículo. La del oro parece una medida interna y las otras más relacionadas con el comercio exterior y las sanciones.

En cualquier caso, son diferentes medidas, unas se pueden prolongar y otras no en función de las circunstancias. 

Hace nada quitaron el IVA al oro y ahora las sucursales bancarias lo incluyen como parte de sus servicios. No creo que sea una medida temporal pero iremos viendo.


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que la fecha de las medidas se refieren más a las otras medidas que aparecen en el artículo. La del oro parece una medida interna y las otras más relacionadas con el comercio exterior y las sanciones.
> 
> En cualquier caso, son diferentes medidas, unas se pueden prolongar y otras no en función de las circunstancias.
> 
> Hace nada quitaron el IVA al oro y ahora las sucursales bancarias lo incluyen como parte de sus servicios. No creo que sea una medida temporal pero iremos viendo.



" La medida estará vigente hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2022 ".

Circunstancias circunstanciosas... como los nuevos "Resilenzfonds" con k la Uropozilga va a pagar la energía de Italia - y sin hablar de la "Cara B" de esa fraternalidá Centruropeda -.

Estos ijoeputas Kastuzos están desbocáos y chanchullando a todo tecláo sin preocuparse ya una mierda. Con tanto peloteo desde el fondo de la pista para atolondrarnos - y lo k keda - mejor atender a la clave en todo este bombardeo, como apuntaba Bob Coleman , sobre si una medida "d´emergencia" antipatrimonio metalero pasaría por "confiscar" ó "nacionalizar".

Por ser práctico, digo...cuando el 99% de lo k vuelcan a los medios d´acá & acullá es puta mierda panfletera y confusión.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

__





Noticia: - ORO y yuanes serán las divisas que usarán Rusia y China para sus intercambios comerciales. Un nuevo patrón monetario en marcha


El oro asomandose como sustituto del dólar y resto de divisas de los bancos centrales occidentales en el comercio internacional: https://tass.com/economy/1421831 MOSCÚ, 14 de marzo. /TASS/. El yuan chino es una moneda de reserva confiable, dijo el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, al aire...




www.burbuja.info





El oro asomandose como sustituto del dólar y resto de divisas de los bancos centrales occidentales en el comercio internacional:



https://tass.com/economy/1421831




_MOSCÚ, 14 de marzo. /TASS/. El yuan chino es una moneda de reserva confiable, dijo el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, al aire con el canal de televisión Rossiya-24.

"El yuan chino: una parte de las reservas de oro y divisas se mantiene en esta moneda.* Al desarrollar las relaciones comerciales con China, utilizaremos una parte de las reservas de oro y divisas denominadas en el yuan de China.* El yuan sigue siendo en la actualidad una de esas fuentes de las reservas de divisas de nuestro país y las utilizaremos en todos los aspectos", dijo el Ministro_




juli dijo:


> " La medida estará vigente hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2022 ".



El artículo habla de diferentes medidas y la fecha de vigencia habla de "medida" en singular por lo que entiendo que se refiere a las segunda medida que comenta y no al anuncio de la venta de oro en sucursales bancarias


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El artículo habla de diferentes medidas y la fecha de vigencia habla de "medida" en singular por lo que entiendo que se refiere a las segunda medida que comenta y no al anuncio de la venta de oro en sucursales bancarias



El entrecomillado es el pie del titular. Entiendo k afecta a tóa la ley aprobada.


De todos modos, lo dicho : La gente cree k esas posesiones se respetarán ? ( Confiscar suena directamente a trincar...y "nacionalizar" podría tener otros matices - ser , en el peor de los casos, depositario Y TITULAR del Oro de unos bonos nacionales de Reserva, por ejemplo -).


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (14 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> El entrecomillado es el pie del titular. Entiendo k afecta a tóa la ley aprobada.
> 
> 
> De todos modos, lo dicho : La gente cree k esas posesiones se respetarán ? ( Confiscar suena directamente a trincar...y "nacionalizar" podría tener otros matices - ser , en el peor de los casos, depositario Y TITULAR del Oro de unos bonos nacionales de Reserva, por ejemplo -).



Ante el vicio de pedir, ya se sabe..
También puede pasar que alguien se lo robe justo cuando lo iba a entrgar. El mundo está muy loco...


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Ante el vicio de pedir, ya se sabe..
> También puede pasar que alguien se lo robe justo cuando lo iba a entrgar. El mundo está muy loco...



Pa´loco el k "tenga" MPs en un ETF cuando TODOS están sujetos a acciones d´emergencia nazional por causa de fuerza mayor. Según Bob Coleman, incluso Sprott ...y d´ahí p´abajo, tó lo demás.

En el funeral d´esos jugosos tradings - k llevan décadas dando por culo al precio - y Tesoros "con mando a distancia" iba a llorar Rita, por cierto...


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (14 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Pa´loco el k "tenga" MPs en un ETF cuando TODOS están sujetos a acciones d´emergencia nazional por causa de fuerza mayor. Según Bob Coleman, incluso Sprott ...y d´ahí p´abajo, tó lo demás.
> 
> En el funeral d´esos jugosos tradings y Tesoros "con mando a distancia" iba a llorar Rita, por cierto...



Seamos agradecidos. Al menos yo, he podido permitirme mis onzas gracias a su labor.


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Seamos agradecidos. Al menos yo, he podido permitirme mis onzas gracias a su labor.



Tiés razón, mea culpa.

K El Señor les cubra d´estampitas multicolor en caída libre esa falta de lágrimas empáticas.


----------



## IvanRios (14 Mar 2022)

Los premiums de la plata van subiendo bastante. En gold.de, el premium más bajo por ejemplo para la maple leaf está en 27'84%, krugerrand 26'74%, filarmonica 27'38% o Britannia 24'07%.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Mar 2022)

Ya hay fecha de reapertura para el mercado del níquel que lleva una semana cerrado, mañana día 16:






LME Nickel | London Metal Exchange


Current and historical Nickel prices, stocks and monthly averages.




www.lme.com





Pero se establecen condiciones que no sólo afectan al níquel si no a todos los metales industriales a los que se impone límites en los precios que de superarse harán que se suspenda la cotización.

En resumen, esperan que ocurra en otros mercados y se establecen controles de precio ya que la formación de precio actual está fallando.

Veremos mañana a ver qué pasa y si consiguen controlar el precio del níquel o si tienen que volver a cerrarlo en cuyo caso es probable que el pánico ante el fallo del mercado para formar precio con su funcionamiento actual se contagie a otros metales industriales.

El tema está pasando bastante desapercibido pero creo que es muy relevante lo que está ocurriendo ya que tiene el potencial de hacer colapsar la economía como no lo solucionen pronto. Tanto por la imposibilidad de hacer cálculos económicos si la formación de precio falla como por el potencial que tiene de hacer pinchar la burbuja de derivados con los que actualmente se forma el precio:









Hacia la economía de guerra: la formación del precio de las materias primas está fallando


El sistema de formación de precio de las materias primas está fallando y ya han tenido que cerrar la actividad en mercados como el del níquel después de que los precios estallasen al no haber físico disponible para cubrir los derivados financieros con los que se descubre el precio: El uso de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Mar 2022)

Pues así con la tontuna ya el oro y la plata llevan un -10% acumulado desde los máximos de este año, histórico en el oro (2070$) y la vapuleada de la plata que ni siquiera alcanzó a llegar a los 27$. Ya la semana pasada se venía viendo que circulen, circulen que la guerra se ha acabado. Nada, patadón para adelante y hasta el próximo cisne negro (la 6° tal vez ). A ver cuándo las tiendas se empiezan a bajar de la burra y empiezan a ajustar los precios de las monedas que tengo 2k para gastar y me empiezan a quemar de las manos. Hasta me he puesto a mirar cómo va eso de las cristos y todo . Pero nada casi que mejor los meto a las tecnológicas que recomendaron en otro hilo y parece que están baratas .

A mí esto me está recordando a 2011 cuan se le caía el chiringuito a Bobobama (continuación de lo que quedó pendiente del 2008) y el juputa se sacó de la manga la captura de Osama y una inyección de 700 mil millones. Ala, 20 años tratando de encontrar al inencontrable Osama que era el mismísimo diablo hecho persona y como se les caí el chiringo de nuevo te lo encuentran en 2 días lo meten en una mortaja y pal mar. Sí, sí... 

Ala, ahí ha quedado mi Paco cuñao' aporte del día


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El tema está pasando bastante desapercibido pero creo que es muy relevante lo que está ocurriendo ya que tiene el potencial de hacer colapsar la economía como no lo solucionen pronto. Tanto por la imposibilidad de hacer cálculos económicos si la formación de precio falla como por el potencial que tiene de hacer pinchar la burbuja de derivados con los que actualmente se forma el precio:



*Te contesto con otro post ya hecho . Todo ferpekto , pero...CUANDO LA AGENDA BRICS KIERA *- y ésa sí k es una Agenda - ( e insisto : si los timings están consensuados, jodidos vamos )* :*




" ¿Por qué la historia corta de níquel es sobre un magnate chino y no sobre un casino de metal del Reino Unido que canceló los precios y detuvo el comercio? "



- Porque la LME es de propiedad china y está encantada de diseñar una transferencia de su negocio a China.



- Son propiedad de Hong Kong Exchanges and Clearing. "










...y "demientrastánto" , tal k la Uropozilga tras su confinamiento kolonavírico...kadakualo chapa su corralete... 

"KAZAJSTÁN HA PROHIBIDO LAS EXPORTACIONES DE EFECTIVO EN MONEDA EXTRANJERA EN EXCESO DE $ 10,000, ASÍ COMO LAS EXPORTACIONES DE BARRAS Y MONEDAS DE ORO Y ORO REFINADO EN EXCESO DE 100 GRAMOS Está surgiendo una tendencia..."


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> *Te contesto con otro post ya hecho . Todo ferpekto , pero...CUANDO LA AGENDA BRICS KIERA *- y ésa sí k es una Agenda - ( e insisto : si los timings están consensuados, jodidos vamos )* :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una vez rota la cadena de suministro con "medidas sanitarias" parece que quieren romper el mecanismo de formación de precio en los mercados de Londres y la confianza en que puedan cumplir con los contratos que piden entrega de físico.

Los participantes del mercado de Londres van a tener que acudir a otros mercados denominados en otras divisas y otra forma de descubrir el precio. Si la LME no consigue arreglar pronto la situación es probable que se extienda el pánico ya que la economía no puede funcionar sin un sistema de precios confiable ni con los mercados de materias primas cerrados. 

Por no hablar de margin calls inasumibles para muchos participantes o las pérdidas en las carteras de derivados financieros referidos a materias primas... Es una "bomba nuclear" al sistema monetario actual.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una vez rota la cadena de suministro con "medidas sanitarias" parece que quieren romper el mecanismo de formación de precio en los mercados de Londres y *la confianza en que puedan cumplir con los contratos que piden entrega de físico*.
> 
> Los participantes del mercado de Londres van a tener que acudir a otros mercados denominados en otras divisas y otra forma de descubrir el precio. Si la LME no consigue arreglar pronto la situación es probable que se extienda el pánico ya que la economía no puede funcionar sin un sistema de precios confiable ni con los mercados de materias primas cerrados.
> 
> Por no hablar de margin calls inasumibles para muchos participantes o las pérdidas en las carteras de derivados financieros referidos a materias primas... Es una "bomba nuclear" al sistema monetario actual.



Ya comenté lo k posteaba Bob Coleman en twiter : K TODOS los contratos de custodia, incluídos los suyos, aún siendo un kiskilloso enfermizo y ubicando sus bóvedas en un estado de esos de la USA profunda k contemplan los MPs con especial mimo y normas de antaño...están supeditados por ley a causas de fuerza mayor.

No sé cómo nahide alude al marco jurídico de emergencia k la Guerrita friíta de la señorita Pepis podría proveer a la Uropozilga, k imo es un gang criminal sakeador peor aún k el de la Uáit Jáus yankee...y encima contra sus propios súbditos. Pa´l sicariato fiat cañí encargáo de putear a su propia población sí k se necesitarían medidas jurídicas acordes a tiempos de guerra y alta traición.

De cualkier modo, ya hemos comentado sobre la "bolsa intermedia" k las cryptos podrían representar para la ingeniería financiera de todo tipo y para evitar transferir a un sistema riguroso y purgador de Rikeza Real tanta morralla. El caso es k resumiendo : China puede detonar el sistema de exchanges de físico de los BRICS/Oriente. Iwal k Putin...mientras no lo hagan es pork no kieren. Y es un nikeláo de décadas, ok...pero k s´apuren.


----------



## ESC (15 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ... la economía no puede funcionar sin un sistema de precios confiable ni con los mercados de materias primas cerrados.
> 
> Por no hablar de margin calls inasumibles para muchos participantes o las pérdidas en las carteras de derivados financieros referidos a materias primas... Es una "bomba nuclear" al sistema monetario actual.



Es una bomba nuclear al sistema monetario actual, pero eso no implica que el sistema monetario se reseteará en torno a los tangibles.

No puedo pensar en otra cosa en estos días. En un sistema monetario híbrido "deuda - tangibles" acaba preponderando la deuda sobre los tangibles. Ya que marca incluso una lógica de emisión.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Mar 2022)

Russian central bank halts purchases of gold from banks to meet household demand


(Reuters) - The Russian central bank said it will suspend the buying of gold from banks from Tuesday to meet increased demand for the precious metal from households.



www.fxempire.com





El banco central ruso vuelve a parar las compras de oro para poder satisfacer la demanda particular que de ha disparado con las últimas medidas (supresión del IVA al oro, venta de oro en sucursales bancarias, restricciones al cambio de divisas y criptos, bolsa de valores cerrada...).

Al igual que China va a dejar como única salida para el ahorro de su población la compra de oro. Es imprescindible que la población adquiera oro para que gestionar la transición a divisas respaldadas por oro arruine a la población y ayude a la estabilidad de la economía durante este periodo.

Aprovecho para dejar el último artículo de Ronan Manley sobre la expulsión de las refinerías rusas de la LBMA y el COMEX:









US tees up “Stop Russian Gold Act”, triggering LBMA and COMEX to eject Russian refiners


On 7 March, in coordinated fashion, the LBMA and COMEX suspended Russian gold refineries, while the US introduced a 'Stop Russian Gold Act'.




www.bullionstar.com





Resumen, un tiro en el pie ya que el oro ruso se puede liquidar en otros mercados. También advierte de que no hay que dar por supuesto que vayan a vender oro


----------



## IvanRios (15 Mar 2022)

Subí el artículo recientemente pero aquí se detalla un poco más el comentario de Zoltan Pozsar.

*El ‘Breton Woods’ del siglo XXI es el de las materias primas*
EcobolsaPor Víctor Blanco Moro12 marzo 2022


Cuando termine esta guerra, el dinero no va a volver nunca a ser como era”. Con esta frase, Zoltan Pozsar, director de estrategia de tipos de interés de corto plazo en Credit Suisse, termina su último informe, un documento titulado “Bretton Woods III”, en el que el experto argumenta que, con la guerra de Ucrania, acaba de comenzar un nuevo orden monetario en el mundo que “estará centrado en las divisas del Este, basadas en materias primas”, y que probablemente “va a debilitar el sistema monetario basado en el eurodólar, y creará presiones inflacionistas en Occidente”.

Para Pozsar, la situación que ha comenzado en el mercado de materias primas con las sanciones a Rusia son el origen del cambio que se va a producir en los próximos años, y hace una analogía con la crisis de 2008. La crisis que viene ahora es de materias primas, y aunque no cree que pueda tener el enorme impacto y contagio que tuvo la de hace ya 14 años, terminará creando un nuevo paradigma para el sistema monetario mundial.

El experto recuerda que, hasta el estallido de la crisis de aquel año, las hipotecas eran activos que cotizaban con pequeños spreads. “Ya fuese una hipoteca prime, subprime, pública o privada, todas cotizaban a la par... hasta que dejaron de hacerlo”, explica. Para él, hay similitudes con lo que acaba de ocurrir con las materias primas en Rusia. “Las materias primas ya no cotizan a la par. Están las materias primas rusas, cuyos precios están colapsando, al mismo tiempo que las no rusas se están disparando. Las materias rusas son como los CDO subprime de la crisis de 2008, y las no-rusas como los bonos estadounidenses, que subían de precio”, opina.

Y, como explica el experto, en las crisis siempre aparece un actor que funciona como una barrera: “En la crisis de 1997 del sudeste asiático fue el FMI, en 2008 fue la Fed al frenar la banca en la sombra, y en 2020 la Fed volvió a repetir este papel, con el QE”. Pozsar ahora sólo ve una entidad que pueda servir como barrera, y ahí está la clave para argumentar el nuevo orden monetario: “El banco central de China”.

*El yuan comerá terreno al eurodólar*

El banco central de China se ha quedado como el único actor con capacidad para cerrar el diferencial que se ha creado entre las materias rusas y las no-rusas. Los bancos centrales no lo harán, ya que, como explica Pozsar, no tendría sentido inyectar dinero en Rusia ya que son sus gobiernos quienes están imponiendo las sanciones a Moscú. Los traders de materias occidentales están en la misma situación, ya que, incluso las firmas suizas del sector han visto cómo su gobierno, históricamente neutral, ha tomado represalias contra Rusia.

China ya ha anunciado que está planteandose tomar participaciones significativas en empresas energéticas de Rusia, y en firmas de materias primas, a medida que los inversores internacionales huyen desbandados del país que preside Putin.

Para el estratega de Credit Suisse, el banco central de China tiene ahora dos opciones para actuar, y ambas son negativas para las rentabilidades de los bonos soberanos de Occidente y, en consecuencia, para las divisas que los soportan. “La primera opción es vender los bonos soberanos que mantiene en cartera para financiar los barcos y que usarán para comprar las materias rusas”, y el precio de los recursos básicos. “Esto no puede ser bueno para las rentabilidades de los bonos del Tesoro americano”, señala Pozsar.

La otra opción es que el banco central de China “haga su propio QE para comprar las materias rusas. Sería el nacimiento de un mercado de eurorenminbis, y el primer paso real de China para romper la hegemonía del mercado del eurodólar”, explica. El yuan, de hecho, lleva ya algunos años ganando peso en los mercados, con su inclusión en la cesta de divisas con derechos especiales de giro del FMI en el año 2016.

“Esta crisis no se parece a ninguna de las que ha habido desde que Nixon rompió el patrón oro en 1971. Cuando la guerra termine, el dólar debería ser una divisa mucho más débil, y el yuan, mucho más fuerte, soportada por una cesta de materias primas”, explica Pozsar. “De la era Bretton Woods, soportada por el oro, a Bretton Woods II, que se basa en los bonos soberanos, pasaremos a un Bretton Woods III, soportado por el oro y otras materias primas”, incide, y añade otro activo que podría verse beneficiado con esta situación: “El Bitcoin, si consigue sobrevivir, probablemente se beneficie de todo esto”.

El argumento de Pozsar no es el único que apunta a un debilitamiento del sistema eurodólar en los próximos años. Hay otros, como el economista Charles Goodhart, antiguo miembro del Comité de política monetaria del Banco de Inglaterra, que esperan presiones inflacionistas de entre el 3% y 4% anual en Occidente durante décadas. En su caso, lo argumenta con la escasez de mano de obra, un factor relacionado con la demografía que tardará años en solucionarse.

Y no es el único factor que juega en contra de las divisas occidentales. El todopoderoso dólar, la divisa de referencia en el mundo y que se usa para comerciar con la mayor parte de materias primas del planeta, tiene también en su contra las gigantescas inyecciones que ha llevado a cabo la Fed en los últimos años, para intentar crear inflación. No son pocos los economistas que llevan años avisando del peligro que entraña esto. El balance de activos de la Fed está disparado, y a día de hoy, el 40% de todos los dólares en circulación se crearon entre 2020 y 2021.

EL BANCO CENTRAL DE CHINA ES EL ÚNICO QUE TIENE LA CAPACIDAD DE ‘RESCATAR’ LAS MATERIAS PRIMAS RUSAS

LA ESCASEZ DE MANO DE OBRA Y LA MASIVA IMPRESIÓN DE DÓLARES TAMBIÉN PROMETEN INFLACIÓN EN OCCIDENTE


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Mar 2022)

Guinean governor’s arrest may be linked to gold dispute, say reports - Central Banking


Military junta’s motive for prosecuting ex-governor is currently unclear, experts say




www.centralbanking.com





Dejo aquí una noticia que no he podido leer entera y sobre la que no consigo encontrar más información. Tras el golpe de estado en Guinea una de las primeras medidas fue sustituir al gobernador del banco central y parece que está relacionado con una "disputa sobre el oro"

Mientras la atención se fija en Ucrania, en el resto del mundo hay más conflictos en los que el oro parece que tiene algo que ver...


----------



## IvanRios (15 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Es una bomba nuclear al sistema monetario actual, pero eso no implica que el sistema monetario se reseteará en torno a los tangibles.
> 
> No puedo pensar en otra cosa en estos días. En un sistema monetario híbrido "deuda - tangibles" acaba preponderando la deuda sobre los tangibles. Ya que marca incluso una lógica de emisión.



Sí el problema con el sistema monetario -y que nos lleva al colapso- nos viene por haber perdido la conexión con la tierra, con lo tangible, provocando este hecho el haber vivido en una ficción monetaria basada en el dinero creado de la nada y por tanto sin ningún tipo de respaldo real, lo "normal" sería regresar a un sistema en el que se volviese a conectar con "lo real", con lo tangible. Pero claro, lo que debería ser "normal" hace tiempo que dejó de serlo y cualquier cosa es posible teniendo al mando a la gentuza impresentable que tenemos.


----------



## unaburbu (15 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, el madmax inminente y los metales cayendo. Eso es que la cosa no es, todavía, tan gorda como parece en cuanto a tiempos de que comience el crack. Si fuera la cosa a mayores, deberíamos ver la onza de oro en 3k ya mismo.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Pues nada, el madmax inminente y los metales cayendo. Eso es que la cosa no es, todavía, tan gorda como parece en cuanto a tiempos de que comience el crack. Si fuera la cosa a mayores, deberíamos ver la onza de oro en 3k ya mismo.



En desacuerdo.

En MPs, TODO pasa por el físico, insisto, no hay absolutamente nada más, ni 3.000 ni 300.000.

Cuando se joda el paripé, adiós 3000, patrón garbanzos , Traje elegante por onza , colorines AT y la de diox. La expresión fiat es la trampa...lo jodido es mantener activos para cuando se deshaga - k es por lo k he insistido sobre BTC como seguro "de transición" , porke , CUANDO MENOS, acompañará el chanchullo fiat hasta el final ".

No puedes soltar una Reserva de Valor, la mejor, en pleno proceso de hiperimpresión...porke impedirías k todo lo demás se burbujeara . El Gold lo absorvería todo y además, sencillamente desaparecería del mercáo...y la inflación no sería ya generalizada sino Caos absoluto.

La vaina es k la prestidigitación del fiat k el personal está comenzando a entender el Gold la lleva sufriendo décadas.

Y si no puedes ignorarla...no es tu juego.





Por cierto, y a otra "insistencia" ...la biempensanzia global ya empieza a tomarse el Jubileo DESCARÁO en serio.

AndyLucas, ora pro nobis.




Por cierto...Putin , si tiene un trato respetuoso con el patrimonio de sus súbditos, los va a hacer si no el país más rico del mundo, uno de ellos.

Recordáis como se refería la Kastuza política China hace un par de años al inminente "repliegue" económico patrio ? Decían k se tenían k centrar en el mercáo INTERNO* y en reforzar su clase media.*

Putin es sólo el mascarón de proa de los BRICS.


----------



## unaburbu (15 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> En desacuerdo.
> 
> En MPs, TODO pasa por el físico, insisto, no hay absolutamente nada más, ni 3.000 ni 300.000.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que no pienso soltarla. Es más, me sigue alegrando que no se dispare porque implicaría el madmax inminente y, en mi proyecto de huida de la civilización, me quedan 2 años para tener todo listo. 

De acuerdo con tu reflexión.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Tranquilo que no pienso soltarla. Es más, me sigue alegrando que no se dispare porque implicaría el madmax inminente y, en mi proyecto de huida de la civilización, me quedan 2 años para tener todo listo.
> 
> De acuerdo con tu reflexión.



Sep, pero una cosa es pensar, otra PODER.

La ya muy seria inflación k vemos es un puto nudo de los zapatos en un Jubileo por hiperinflación.

Eso afectaría a propiedades, salarios, etc . Sobrevivir costará un wevo ( de hecho, estos ijoeputas intentarán convencer al personal de k los k nos van a ayudar a salir adelante - vía impresora, por supuestón - son ellos mixmox ). El asunto es k las Reservas sigan siéndolo durante todo el proceso, ni baja de poder adkisitivo ni poyas. Hay k awantar el órdago.

K´aproveche esa huída sana del zibixmo de JorgeJabier, Belén & friends.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Tranquilo que no pienso soltarla. Es más, me sigue alegrando que no se dispare porque implicaría el madmax inminente y, en mi proyecto de huida de la civilización, me quedan 2 años para tener todo listo.
> 
> De acuerdo con tu reflexión.




A donde vas a ir, chungo lo veo, no disfrutarias un poco mas quedandote y viendo en directo el mad max ? 

Ademas eso de que quedan dos años para que lo tengas listo, esto quizas sea de la noche a la mañana y no de tiempo a nada, por lo menos lo mas gordo vaya.


----------



## element (15 Mar 2022)

hay señales de que la inflación se está descontrolando más y más, rumores de que se vaya a subir la tasas más de lo esperado (50pts y no 25pts) llevan el oro a fuertes caídas.

El motivo es que el oro es un activo sin rendimiento. Un aumento de 50pts crea un rendimiento en otros activos mayores de lo esperado y por lo tanto mejores oportunidades de inversión.

De confirmarse el oro podría mantenerse aún bastante más abajo y por un periodo prolongado.









Gold slips as Fed rate hike bets lift Treasury yields


Gold prices fell on Monday as U.S. Treasury yields rose on rate hike expectations, with higher risk appetite on hopes of peace between Russia and Ukraine.




www.cnbc.com













Gold Prices Today: Stay away from precious metals ahead of US FOMC meet, prices to remain volatile


Rahul Kalantri, VP, Commodities, Mehta Equities, expects both the precious metals to remain volatile in today’s session




www.moneycontrol.com


----------



## frankie83 (15 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Tranquilo que no pienso soltarla. Es más, me sigue alegrando que no se dispare porque implicaría el madmax inminente y, en mi proyecto de huida de la civilización, me quedan 2 años para tener todo listo.
> 
> De acuerdo con tu reflexión.



Como es ese proyecto, si es lícito preguntar?


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> El motivo es que el oro es un activo sin rendimiento. Un aumento de 50pts crea un rendimiento en otros activos mayores de lo esperado y por lo tanto mejores oportunidades de inversión.
> 
> De confirmarse el oro podría mantenerse aún bastante más abajo y por un periodo prolongado.



Y no sólo éso...carecerá de cotización fiat probablemente. Another dixit.

El error y el "pase de manos" es elegir el rendimiento... en una divisa k inflaciona a ojos vista..lo k obviamente es un truco y un loop perverso. Un acierto económico...y un error monetario. Por cierto...asínnn les roban los bitcoins a los novatos : Cambiándoselos por shitcoins pa´stakear ( rendimiento ). Cada vez tienen más...mierdas pinchás en un palo cayendo en picado.

En un sistema pervertido, el Gold es una apuesta de máximos. Supongo k cualkiera tendrá claro éso.


----------



## element (15 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Y no sólo éso...carecerá de cotización fiat probablemente. Another dixit.
> 
> El error y el "pase de manos" es elegir el rendimiento... en una divisa k inflaciona a ojos vista..lo k obviamente es un truco y loop perverso. Un acierto económico...y un error monetario. Por cierto...asínnn les roban los bitcoins a los novatos : Cambiándoselos por shitcoins pa´stakear ( rendimiento ). Cada vez tienen más...mierdas pinchás en un palo cayendo en picado.
> 
> En un sistema pervertido, el Gold es una apuesta de máximos. Supongo k cualkiera tendrá claro éso.



Ya, he resumido la explicacion en los enlaces.

Bitcoin, oro, acciones, bonos, derivados.... al final son todo activos especulativos de un tipo u otro.


Los que compran oro tambien apuestan por un cierto escenario. Si se cumple ganan, sino pierden.

Otros apuestan por otros, o diversifican para evitar demadiado riesgo.


Oro esta bien, 5% quizas 10% puntualmente. 

Quizas me equivoco, pero ahora lo veo caro.

En todo caso quien sabe... el Mundo es cada dia un lugar más inseguro e imprevisible.

Quizas la mejor inversión serán tierras de cultivo en alguna periferia remota lejos de posibles confictos y guerras brutales.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Quizas la mejor inversión serán tierras de cultivo en alguna periferia remota lejos de posibles confictos y guerras brutales.



Eso es soberanía. Casi ná.

Y no sólo tierras. Cualkier himbersión emocional meditada ya es dar al puto dinero un uso superior a su rango.


----------



## FranMen (15 Mar 2022)

Es RT, 90% panfletos rusos, pero nos dice por donde van los tiros:








La India podría comprar petróleo y otras materias primas a Rusia dejando de lado el dólar estadounidense


Nueva Delhi, que importa el 80 % del petróleo que necesita, generalmente compra entre el 2 y el 3 % de sus suministros a Moscú.




actualidad.rt.com












WSJ: Arabia Saudita considera aceptar el yuan en lugar del dólar para fijar el precio de sus ventas de crudo a China


Los planes se deben al creciente descontento de Riad con su aliado Washington, según fuentes citadas por el medio.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## frankie83 (15 Mar 2022)

element dijo:


> Ya, he resumido la explicacion en los enlaces.
> 
> Bitcoin, oro, acciones, bonos, derivados.... al final son todo activos especulativos de un tipo u otro.
> 
> ...



que sea caro o barato es una percepción personal

un amigo sostiene que va a volver a 1300, a mi me parece igualmente probable a 3000


----------



## FranMen (15 Mar 2022)

Veo que no es sólo RT, también WSJ se hace eco:




__





Tiembla el dólar. Un nuevo orden mundial basado en las materias primas.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Por cierto, siempre ha habido personas austeras pero si de pronto todas lo fuéramos, más de la mitad de la población se iría al paro. El mundo actual funciona porque somos muy productivos, esto permite la especialización, la economía de escala y aumenta los beneficios de arriba.
Es cierto que hemos llegado a un punto absurdo, yo lo veo claro con las bicicletas, tres diámetros de rueda, más de tres anclajes al cuadro, múltiples variantes de frenos; de paseo, carretera, montaña, cross, gravel, eléctricas…, dentro de montaña, enduro, maratón, descenso… Es tal maremagum que hace falta una infinidad de recambios que las hacen incompatibles. En los 80 tan sólo carretera, paseo y poco más. Con todo es igual, eso se va acabar… salvo para los muy ricos, igual que los viajes en avión, pequeños electrodomésticos con las utilidades más insospechadas… Eso significa cierre de muchas empresas, tiendas y paro. Como somos muy productivos no habrá recolocaciones en otros sectores. Una solución sería repartir el trabajo pero si con los sueldos actuales apenas llega, cómo los repartimos cuando la cosa se ponga peor? Otra solución sería quitarles los beneficios a los de arriba pero eso sólo sería por la fuerza (revolución y caos)


----------



## unaburbu (15 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Como es ese proyecto, si es lícito preguntar?



El que definió @antorob en su escrito sobre el cenit de la civilización de 2020. Me faltan unas reparaciones en la casa, paneles solares y luego tema de armas de fuego que en este país lo veo inviable.


----------



## antorob (15 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> El que definió @antorob en su escrito sobre el cenit de la civilización de 2020. Me faltan unas reparaciones en la casa, paneles solares y luego tema de armas de fuego que en este país lo veo inviable.



Hola unaburbu.

No sé si has cambiado de nick, pero con este creo que no nos hemos cruzado.

Supongo que te refieres al libro "la gran crisis de 2020. El cenit de la civilización". 

Comentar que alguien se apropió de los derechos y lo tiene en esta dirección.

 

Por cierto, sin ser el autor original, ¿se puede apropiar de los derechos en exclusiva?. Vaya sorpresa.

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (15 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola unaburbu.
> 
> No sé si has cambiado de nick, pero con este creo que no nos hemos cruzado.
> 
> ...



Scribd se apropia de TODO

Con la salvedad de que ellos no tienen culpa de nada porque son los usuarios que suben archivos, ellos solo los alojan en su pagina

un novelo YouTube que un día cotizara por millones

otro business de los piratas estadounidenses

luego vete a denunciarles.. YouTube empezó igualito


----------



## unaburbu (15 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola unaburbu.
> 
> No sé si has cambiado de nick, pero con este creo que no nos hemos cruzado.
> 
> ...



Sí, cambié de nick. Ahora navego con vpn. Viendo el proyecto c2pa, el control del gobierno y las teorías locas que solté con mi anterior nick sobre la plandemia y que se cumplieron, preferí empezar de cero.

Me parece alucinante que alguien se apropie de ese libro. Tendré que mirar si tengo por ahí capturas de hace unos años. Con mi otra cuenta desde luego que sí tenía conversaciones donde recomendaba tu libro. No sé si el hecho de que lo hayan colgado de scribd les convierte en poseedores de los derechos de tu libro.

Es ahora cuando tu blog sería una mina de información brutal. Respeté tu decisión de cerrarlo, pero nadie lo compartió. Una pena, siento decirlo.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Mar 2022)

Y los altos premiums en la plata, como ya aporté recientemente sacando los premiums de gold.de y que por cierto, ha pasado casi que desapercibido, podría ser también señal de escasez de metal en relación a la demanda.


----------



## unaburbu (15 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Scribd se apropia de TODO
> 
> Con la salvedad de que ellos no tienen culpa de nada porque son los usuarios que suben archivos, ellos solo los alojan en su pagina
> 
> ...











Scribd - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Veo que ha tenido demandas por infracción de copyright. antorob puede demostrar fácilmente que ese libro es suyo. Es más, yo soy él y si quisiera editarlo, lo haría. Scribd jamás te demandaría por tener ningún copyright, que no lo tiene. No soy experto, pero leyendo sobre scribd por varios sitios veo que cualquiera puede coger un pdf, colgarlo y pista. Eso no le hace poseedor de ningún derecho de autor.

Perdón que no quiero desviar el contenido de nuestro querido hilo.


----------



## antorob (15 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Sí, cambié de nick. Ahora navego con vpn. Viendo el proyecto c2pa, el control del gobierno y las teorías locas que solté con mi anterior nick sobre la plandemia y que se cumplieron, preferí empezar de cero.
> 
> Me parece alucinante que alguien se apropie de ese libro. Tendré que mirar si tengo por ahí capturas de hace unos años. Con mi otra cuenta desde luego que sí tenía conversaciones donde recomendaba tu libro. No sé si el hecho de que lo hayan colgado de scribd les convierte en poseedores de los derechos de tu libro.
> 
> Es ahora cuando tu blog sería una mina de información brutal. Respeté tu decisión de cerrarlo, pero nadie lo compartió. Una pena, siento decirlo.




Oye que tengo otro abierto.

El anterior tuve que cerrarlo, como dije porque estaba compartido con mi hermano y él no quería seguir.

El nuevo lo postean algunas veces por aquí.

FranMen, ha puesto el último artículo. Se llama Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix.

Saludos.


----------



## unaburbu (15 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Oye que tengo otro abierto.
> 
> El anterior tuve que cerrarlo, como dije porque estaba compartido con mi hermano y él no quería seguir.
> 
> ...



Privado, por favor! 
O que alguien me lo ponga por aquí.

Edit: Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix

A la primera en google. Voy a por palomitas xD


----------



## IvanRios (15 Mar 2022)

Es el que has zankeado. Voy a ver lo que comentas de los posts.


----------



## antorob (15 Mar 2022)

Si, soy el autor.

El blog antiguo se llamaba multiplicarpordiezunainversión o algo así. 

Muchas gracias Alano.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (15 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya hay fecha de reapertura para el mercado del níquel que lleva una semana cerrado, mañana día 16:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta historia escapa complemente a mi entendimiento. Es algo así como el „democracia, si votáis bien, si“, pero en el mercado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Mar 2022)

Hola k assesss ?


----------



## IvanRios (16 Mar 2022)

Futura escasez mundial de diésel. Los acontecimientos se precipitan...









Falta diésel, abrocharse los cinturones (petróleo duele)


La escasez mundial de diésel aumenta el riesgo del petróleo en alza. No se trata sólo de las naftas ni del barril de crudo sino de lo que hay en su heladera.




urgente24.com





*Falta diésel, abrocharse los cinturones 

La escasez mundial de diésel aumenta el riesgo del petróleo en alza. No se trata sólo de las naftas ni del barril de crudo sino de lo que hay en su heladera. *

Las *existencias* mundiales de *diésel* -el* combustible líquido *diseñado para su uso en un motor de combustión interna en el que el encendido del combustible se produce sin chispa, y es el preferido de las flotas de autotransporte, ferrotransporte y grandes motores en plantas industriales y de generación-, y otros destilados medios, *han caído al nivel estacional más bajo desde 2008*, cuando una escasez similar de estos combustibles impulsó a los *precios* del petróleo a un nivel* récord, con impacto en la economía cotidiana.*

Los inventarios de fuel oil destilado se encuentran en EE. UU. y Europa, por debajo del promedio estacional de 5 años antes de la pandemia (*-21% y -8%*, respectivamente), y a niveles que nos tendríamos que remontar a *2005.*
La demanda de diésel y otros destilados medios está muy ligada al *ciclo económico*, ya que se utilizan, principalmente, en el transporte de carga, la industria manufacturera, la agricultura, la minería y la extracción de petróleo y gas.
El rápido repunte de la actividad económica después de la primera ola de la pandemia, con enfoque principalmente en la fabricación y el transporte donde se utiliza el diésel de forma intensiva, ha impulsó el uso del combustible.

Al mismo tiempo, *las refinerías han restringido el procesamiento de crudo para agotar el exceso de existencias que se acumuló durante la recesión del COVID-19*, y adaptarse a la menor demanda de *Jet* (JP1 o Jet Propulsion 1, el querosén que utilizan las turbinas de los aviones). Pero el continuo agotamiento de los inventarios de destilados se ha vuelto* insostenible*, sumado a las complicaciones de la invasión rusa a Ucrania y las posteriores sanciones.
La escasez global de destilados, sumado a que el mercado mundial de petróleo ya se encontraba excepcionalmente ajustado, amenaza con crear *un fuerte aumento en los precios del petróleo* tal como sucedió en la primera mitad de 2008.

Este inconveniente en los suministros provocaría *un aumento de general de precios* que potencia a la ya conocida inflación en *Estados Unidos *que viene de marca un nuevo récord, llegando a 7,9%, la más alta en los últimos 40 años. *Ni hablar de la Argentina*, que viene con un enorme problema previo de inflación estructural o crónica.





¿Cuánto más puede subir el precio del petróleo sin provocar un colapso de la economía global?

*El surtidor*
El valor de los combustibles en los surtidores estadounidenses alcanzó un récord histórico de *US$ 4,173 el galón (3,7 litros)*, a causa de la amenaza que representa para el abastecimiento mundial la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania*.*

Los precios varían entre los estados, y en California el valor promedio escala a los US$ 5,444 el galón, de acuerdo con datos de la Asociación Estadounidense del Automóvil (AAA, por sus siglas en inglés). Sin embargo, en algunas estaciones de servicio de Los Ángeles ya se paga hasta US$ 7,79 el galón. Para una sociedad que tiene en el vehículo propio uno de sus pilares, es dramático. Este último precio equivale a *US$ 2,105 por litro*, unos* $ 395* en la Argentina, al tipo de cambio oficial.
En otros países los efectos del precio del crudo también se hacen sentir, y en *Alemania*, por primera vez, el precio de los combustibles se elevó a *más de 2 euros por litro*, según difundió la agencia de noticias DPA. En marzo de 2021, el valor de la gasolina en Alemania era sólo de *1,315 euro el litro*, mientras que en *España* el precio promedio del litro saltó desde los *1,338 euros *hasta los 1,77 actuales.
Hoy el precio internacional del petróleo, cuyo impacto tiende a anticiparse en algunas semanas al valor en el surtidor, cerró la semana a *US$ 112,65*, frente a un precio previo al conflicto entre Rusias y Ucrania de unos *US$ 97.*

Hay una pregunta que impacta de lleno en la macroeconomía global y que se refiere a la tolerancia del fenómeno inusual. Los stocks de intervención tienen un límite, en especial por la imposibilidad de reposición en estas circunstancias. Luego, también es una señal al mercado su baja permanente, que repotencia las especulaciones alcistas.

* Petrobras* elevó los precios de los combustibles el jueves 10/03 mientras se discute en el Senado *cómo deben ser las actualizaciones de precios de ahora en más*, ya que ante un mercado tan volátil como el de hoy en día muchas veces es complicado pasar los precios al surtidor de manera inmediata. El aumento se produce en un momento en que el descuento del combustible nacional a la paridad de importación se ha ampliado a niveles récord.

La compañía estatal brasilera aumentó los precios de la gasolina y el diésel en *un 19% y 25%*, respectivamente. Desde la perspectiva del volumen, el aumento totaliza *R$ 0,61/litro* para gasolina (ahora a *R$ 3,86/litro*) y R$ 0,90/litro para diésel (*R$ 4,51/litro*).

Según analistas del banco *BTG Pactual, los precios internos aún se encuentran por debajo de los precios de importación, -12% para gasolina y 7% para diésel.*
En la Argentina, los combustibles aumentaron en febrero un *9% promedio*, luego de un congelamiento de precios *desde el 21 de mayo de 2021*. El litro de nafta súper en Ciudad de Buenos Aires – precio de referencia local YPF – ronda los* $99 el litro*, mientras que la versión premium *$116,90*.

Según anticipan en el mercado doméstico, estos fuertes movimientos de precios provocan intensos debates acerca cómo debe leerse, y pagarse, en los surtidores.
Los analistas y empresarios privados insistían en que persiste un atraso de precios en Argentina *por arriba del 15% respecto al precio de importación*. Luego llegó esta novedad consecuencia del conflicto bélico. La situación es compleja a causa de la contradición que provocan las necesidades políticas domésticas y la realidad global, que YPF deberá interpretar y definir: podría afectar fuertemente a la inflación, ya a un ritmo descontrolado por la fuerte emisión monetaria, y un volumen cuasifiscal harto preocupante.









Turiel: "Vamos hacia una escasez mundial de diésel y aquí miramos hacia otro lado"


Entrevista a Antonio Turiel, Investigador Científico en el Instituto de Ciencias del Mar del CSIC




999plazaradio.valenciaplaza.com






*Turiel: “La próxima gran crisis será el desabastecimiento de diésel a escala global. Y traerá racionamiento 

Arabia Saudita, país productor de petróleo, está comprando, acaparando diésel, porque no hay suficiente."*


COPE
9 - 11 minutos
_Espacio sobre crisis energética con Antonio Turiel, doctor en Física Teórica e investigador del CSIC, autor del blog de divulgación 'The Oil Crash' y del libro 'Petrocalipsis'._
*¿Cómo podrías describirnos la situación que estamos viviendo actualmente?*
El paro en el sector del transporte en España es el primero, ya que posiblemente habrá más. Lo que más me preocupa a nivel mundial, a parte de la guerra en Ucrania con infinidad de derivadas que están aceptando a muchísimos sectores, desde alimentación hasta los sectores tecnológicos, es la situación tan compleja que se está dibujando en el mercado del diésel particularmente y que anticipa que va a ser la próxima gran crisis: un problema de desabastecimiento de diésel a escala global.
*Desabastecimiento, ¿por qué?*
Hay un problema de fondo que esto hace muchos años que lo hemos descrito. La primera vez que escribí sobre esto fue en el año 2012. Teniendo en cuenta que la producción del petróleo crudo convencional (que es el petróleo de más calidad, el mejor petróleo para producir todo tipo de combustibles) llegó a su máxima extracción en el año 2005, hace 17 años, y que para suplirlo, se introdujeron toda suerte de sucedáneos, que no todos ellos valen para lo mismo y con estos pudimos aguantar hasta el 2018 y, ahora que ya hemos empezado el descenso final, uno de los combustibles que más cuesta de producir es el diésel, que requiere petróleos de buena calidad y no hay tantos. Como el petróleo de fracking de Estados Unidos, que no vale para hacer diésel. Ya se anticipaban problemas y, efectivamente, en el año 2015 llegamos al máximo posible de producción de diésel y eso desviando todo tipo de fuel oils a producción de diésel y aumentando la producción de diésel tanto como se ha podido. Ese año, el 2015, tocamos techo y nos mantuvimos así así hasta el 2018 y desde el 2018 empezó a caer rápido y ahora ya ha caído en total pues alrededor de un 15%. Como consecuencia este problema, ha habido países que han tenido restricciones en el acceso al diésel y ahora estamos empezando a ver movimientos muy preocupantes en estas últimas semanas.
*¿Por qué no se han tomado medidas, si hace una década que este problema está sobre la mesa?*
Ha habido un cierto sentimiento de incredulidad, se ha jugado a confundir, se ha dicho “no hay ningún problema con el petróleo, la producción total sube”, pero en este total se estaba contando tanto el petróleo crudo convencional como biocombustibles y el fracking, que ya es mucho más defectuoso, o los petróleos extrapesados, que requieren mucho procesamiento y limitaciones. Así se ha disimulado que realmente hay un problema estructural grave. La situación actual del diésel es muy preocupante, porque es la base de la maquinaria pesada, del transporte, como camiones o tractores. Afecta a todo, como a las operaciones de mina. Hay muchas minas que han cerrado, simplemente porque ahora mismo no son viables teniendo en cuenta el coste del diésel. Y, encima, empieza a haber restricciones de acceso al diésel en algunos países.
*Los mercados se han configurado para ser cada vez más dependientes del diésel y cada vez necesitan más cantidad, cuando la producción está en caída.*
La entrada en vigor de la normativa marítima internacional de 2020 obliga a que las emisiones de óxido azufre de los barcos tienen que ser mucho menores. En la práctica, mete presión, pues los barcos tenían que instalar sistemas de captación del azufre, que son muy caros, o bien, lo que tenían que hacer era utilizar un combustible con menor contenido de óxido de azufre, que no es exactamente igual que el diésel, pero se le parece mucho. Entonces empieza a meter presión también en la producción de diésel. Toda la flota mundial ha tenido que cambiarse a este tipo de combustibles o introducir esos sistemas de filtración de óxido de axufre. Y han acabado de agravar una situación que, de partida, era muy mala.
*Hagamos un repaso de las últimas noticias del mercado del diésel.*
La primera noticia es que las compañías Shell y BP ya no venden diesel al contado en Alemania desde hace dos semanas, solamente están satisfaciendo los contratos que ya tenían larga duración, que venían de antes. La segunda noticia, bastante preocupante también, es que los inventarios de diésel del mundo ahora mismo están en mínimos históricos, algo más o menos previsible. Y la tercera noticia, que para mí es la más preocupante de todas, es que Arabia Saudita ha puesto una orden de compra de diésel en el mercado internacional inaudita, enormemente grande. Básicamente está haciendo un movimiento de acaparamiento de diésel. El mercado se está dado cuenta de que no hay suficiente diesel y la gente está empezando a tomar posiciones. Que un país productor de petróleo como Arabia Saudita haga este movimiento, es bastante inquietante. En una línea paralela, no exactamente arrastrada por el diésel, pero también bastante preocupante, China acaba de ordenar a sus refinerías estatales que no exporten más gasolina, porque quieren satisfacer primero las necesidades nacionales, como ha hecho Rusia con la prohibición de exportación del cereal. Parece que todo el mundo se está replegando sobre sí mismo y nosotros aquí, pues no sé que estamos haciendo, pero me parece que nos va a pillar bien el toro.
*¿Qué es lo que puede ocurrir las próximas semanas y meses? *
Respecto al tema de precios, estamos muy cerca del máximo precio que se puede soportar. Además, ya estamos viendo en España muchos cierres de empresas, que están dejando de ser viables y cierran. O las protestas del transporte, que dejan claro que estos precios son un inasumibles, que no se puede seguir transportando mercancías si no se traslada el precio al consumidor final. Esto lleva a la disminución del consumo y, por tanto, lleva a la situación en la que no se puede seguir yendo al mismo ritmo. Ya estamos en una situación de destrucción económica y lo previsible es que el precio empiece a relajarse. De hecho, estamos observando que el precio del barril del petróleo está bajando los últimos días. Seguramente porque ya se está desencadenando una recesión mundial. Cuando el precio es muy alto, se empieza a destruir demanda, se paran negocios, paran las fábricas, hay despidos y provoca una caída del consumo de petróleo y, cuando baja lo suficiente, el precio baja. Es la situación que nos va a acompañar en estos momentos, la volatilidad de precios, a veces muy altos y a veces muy bajos. Cada bajada de precios es como un pequeño impacto en el corazón de la economía mundial. Estamos cerca de esta situación, que el precio va a relajarse, como excepción económica, tanto en España como en otros países. Pero en un plazo un poco más largo de tiempo, teniendo en cuenta estos problemas de abastecimiento de diésel y que la producción de diésel realmente está cayendo muy rápido, nuestra alegría relativa, porque es una alegría de disminución de precios basado en que hay menos actividad económica, nos va a durar poco. Porque en seguida los precios van a empezar a subir otra vez, en unos pocos meses. Un factor que puede ser novedoso y es que, a lo mejor, de repente, en algún sitio de España empieza a haber problemas con abastecimiento. No creo que pase inmediatamente, esto va a depender también de cómo se gestiona a nivel europeo y es muy importante coordinarnos con nuestros socios de la Unión Europea y comprender que es un desafío que afecta a toda la UE, pero requiere un posicionamiento estratégico, cuanto más rápido mejor, porque no nos podemos fiar de lo que nos digan los poderes habituales y insisto, si hasta Arabia Saudita empieza a acaparar diésel, no es un signo en absoluto tranquilizador, sino más bien todo lo contrario. Esta situación puede ser novedosa, incluso puede pasar de aquí a unos meses de que de repente empecemos a tener desabastecimiento. Las únicas medidas que se pueden tomar en el corto plazo, porque no hemos hecho los deberes antes y nos pilla el toro, es establecer medidas de racionamiento. Yo no veo otra solución factible en el corto plazo. Tengamos en cuenta que Agencia Internacional de la Energía está preparando un informe de urgencia para enseñar a Europa cómo ahorrar rápidamente petróleo, gas, etcétera para tomar medidas, pero lo que hacen es un racionamiento planificado, pero no ordenado.
*Este es el problema cuando se hacen las cosas de forma urgente, en vez de ordenadas y con tiempo.*
Hace más de hace 10 años escribí un post en el blog, The Oil Crash, que el título lo dice todo: “Si no hay razonamiento, habrá racionamiento” y, por desgracia, es la situación que nos vamos a encontrar. No han querido aceptar que este tipo de problemas podrían venir, no ha habido una administración responsable, ni en España ni en la Unión Europea. Los agentes económicos la han minimizado, considerado alarmismo injustificado, pero lo importante es qué hacemos a partir de ahora. Hay que hacer cambios muy fuertes y estructurales. Aún estamos a tiempo. Hay tiempo para reaccionar, los procesos seguirán su propia lógica temporal, habrá momentos mejores y peores, pero aún hay tiempo para reaccionar. Para lo que no hay tiempo es para perder el tiempo.


----------



## IvanRios (16 Mar 2022)

Estanflación y crisis energética en Europa como la de los 70. Casi nada lo que nos espera.


----------



## cacho_perro (16 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Veo que no es sólo RT, también WSJ se hace eco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese símil se podría hacer perfectamente con los coches actuales: te venden familiar, familiar con "zancos" (tipo Focus Active o Dacia Stepway) y SUV.... cuando podría ser el mismo coche con suspensiones REGULABLES en altura y dureza (para alzarlo al entrar/salir del coche que es la razón de que el 90% de la gente se compre los SUVebordillos, para el 1% de las ocasiones en que pisará pista o irá en carretereras rotas,etc.) y a tomar por culo.... joder, que es algo que se inventó hace más de 50 años con los Citroen GS/CX no me jodas.... pero las marcas tienen que vender supongo....


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Estanflación y crisis energética en Europa como la de los 70. Casi nada lo que nos espera.



¿Dicen algo de una diferencia fundamental que significa mate? La DEUDA que tenemos ahora no es la de los 70. Y segundo: hemos llegado al peak oil.


----------



## IvanRios (16 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Dicen algo de una diferencia fundamental que significa mate? La DEUDA que tenemos ahora no es la de los 70. Y segundo: hemos llegado al peak oil.



Sí. Justamente nuestro problema sistémico de deuda arranca en esa década y se desboca en los últimos tiempos, así que no teníamos ese problemón como ahora sí tenemos. Y en los 70 no había peak oil pero había embargo de petróleo, así que por ahí podría venir la comparación. En cualquier caso lo de ahora será mucho peor al ser ya un problema estructural.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Futura escasez mundial de diésel. Los acontecimientos se precipitan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me estoy leyendo el libro de @antorob y lo explica muy bien. De todas formas ya se viene hablando en el foro desde hace años de la escasez de diésel, de ahí la limitación a la movilidad, la creación de nuevos impuestos que se ponen, no porque contaminen más, si no para limitar su venta y uso como así está ocurriendo. Es otro tiro en el pie porque los fabricantes europeos son punteros en diésel frente a la gasolina. La gente no es tonta y mira como se han invertido las compras de vehículos diésel/gasolina.
El litro de diésel contamina más que el litro de gasolina pero las cuentas están mal hechas a caso hecho. El km con diésel contamina menos que el km con gasolina (de los diésel/gasolina actuales)
Con el libro he aprendido que el fueloil de barcos funciona igual.
Bendito foro y bendito Antorob.


----------



## Leunam (16 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me estoy leyendo el libro de @antorob y lo explica muy bien. De todas formas ya se viene hablando en el foro desde hace años de la escasez de diésel, de ahí la limitación a la movilidad, la creación de nuevos impuestos que se ponen, no porque contaminen más, si no para limitar su venta y uso como así está ocurriendo. Es otro tiro en el pie porque los fabricantes europeos son punteros en diésel frente a la gasolina. La gente no es tonta y mira como se han invertido las compras de vehículos diésel/gasolina.
> El litro de diésel contamina más que el litro de gasolina pero las cuentas están mal hechas a caso hecho. El km con diésel contamina menos que el km con gasolina (de los diésel/gasolina actuales)
> Con el libro he aprendido que el fueloil de barcos funciona igual.
> Bendito foro y bendito Antorob.



¿Me puede indicar dónde puedo localizar ese libro?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

Hay muchas piezas en el puzzle que van encajando:
Arabia se alinea hacia Rusia.
Arabia compra combustible en vez de venderlo
USA acusa a China de querer venderle armamento a Rusia
USA moviliza 60.000 soldados en las fronteras con Rusia
Se avisa de atentado de falsa bandera de Rusia en territorio OTAN
Accidente de dron ucraniano con bomba en territorio OTAN, descubierto porque no se derribó ni estalló.
Esto es una profecía autocumplida, nos están radiando los siguientes pasos sin cortarse un pelo.
Estados Unidos va a morir matando


----------



## IvanRios (16 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me estoy leyendo el libro de @antorob y lo explica muy bien. De todas formas ya se viene hablando en el foro desde hace años de la escasez de diésel, de ahí la limitación a la movilidad, la creación de nuevos impuestos que se ponen, no porque contaminen más, si no para limitar su venta y uso como así está ocurriendo. Es otro tiro en el pie porque los fabricantes europeos son punteros en diésel frente a la gasolina. La gente no es tonta y mira como se han invertido las compras de vehículos diésel/gasolina.
> El litro de diésel contamina más que el litro de gasolina pero las cuentas están mal hechas a caso hecho. El km con diésel contamina menos que el km con gasolina (de los diésel/gasolina actuales)
> Con el libro he aprendido que el fueloil de barcos funciona igual.
> Bendito foro y bendito Antorob.



Así es. "La lucha contra el cambio climático" o contra la contaminación es la forma en que se le dice a la masa que no habrá petróleo.

El diésel es la sangre del sistema, y es indispensable para todo aquello que soporta al sistema y a la propia vida: movilidad, transporte, mineria, plásticos etc, agricultura...casi nada.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿Me puede indicar dónde puedo localizar ese libro?
> Gracias de antemano



Unos post más atrás, se lee en dos tardes (ayer me leí la mitad)


----------



## antorob (16 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Unos post más atrás, se lee en dos tardes (ayer me leí la mitad)



Gracias FranMen.

Para los que leáis el libro ahora, recordar que fue escrito en el verano de 2017, así que no hay pandemias, ni invasiones rusas.

No he leído Petrocalipsis, de Antonio Turiel. ¿Alguien que lo haya leído puede hacer una reseña y si merece la pena leerlo?.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

Otro pasito:








Rusia enfrenta este miércoles su primer pago de 117 millones de dólares en eurobonos tras la congelación de sus reservas en moneda extranjera


Desde Moscú señalaron que el país no pretende renunciar a sus obligaciones sobre la deuda soberana.




actualidad.rt.com




Rusia dirá que paga los intereses con el dinero embargado, Europa dirá que nanai, entonces Rusia ofrecerá rublos (que también puede imprimir a demanda), Europa dirá que menos aún. Se declarará impago y endurecimiento de posiciones


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hola k assesss ?



Pareja de negros, picas y tréboles...


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

Con respecto a las confiscaciones de particulares rusos, cada vez veo más noticias, ya son más de 350 los afectados, el la radio han dicho que esto no son oligarcas, son oclocratas. La gente aplaude con las orejas estas medidas. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con ellas, me parece muy bien incautar los bienes de los cercanos a Putin pero siempre ordenadas y vigiladas por un juez no como está ocurriendo que parece un linchamiento con okupas, agresiones… Estamos sentando un precedente que mañana se puede ir contra nosotros. Véase que se decide considerar mal ciudadano al que no aporte sus MPs, su vehículo… y se confisque por la causa e incluso se agreda al poseedor. Nos quejamos del comunismo pero vamos por el mismo camino y encima con hipocresía


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

No digo que sea así, es que soy muy mal pensado. Y si Putin dice que se aproxima un acuerdo para que suba la bolsa, él está comprado, vende y retoma las hostilidades. ??


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2022)

__





El mercado del níquel para a la hora de reabrir tras una semana cerrado. Editado: tercer cierre. SYSTEM FAILURE


Ha durado poco: https://www.lme.com/en/metals/non-ferrous/lme-nickel#Trading+day+summary En la última actualización dicen que han entrado algunas órdenes fuera de la franja de precios en los que permitían que fluctúase. Veremos ahora si el "fallo técnico" se extiende a otros mercados.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dadaria (16 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Con respecto a las confiscaciones de particulares rusos, cada vez veo más noticias, ya son más de 350 los afectados, el la radio han dicho que esto no son oligarcas, son oclocratas. La gente aplaude con las orejas estas medidas. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con ellas, me parece muy bien incautar los bienes de los cercanos a Putin pero siempre ordenadas y vigiladas por un juez no como está ocurriendo que parece un linchamiento con okupas, agresiones… Estamos sentando un precedente que mañana se puede ir contra nosotros. Véase que se decide considerar mal ciudadano al que no aporte sus MPs, su vehículo… y se confisque por la causa e incluso se agreda al poseedor. Nos quejamos del comunismo pero vamos por el mismo camino y encima con hipocresía



Que conste que lo que ha hecho putin es bastante cuestionable, pero eso de ir expropiándo activos de forma impulsiva (incluso a putin o sus amiguetes) e imponer sanciones de forma impulsiva y completamente exagerada no son señal de nada bueno, ni son nada recomendables. Y desde luego, más en el caso de España, que tendría que mantenerse al margen de todo eso teniendo en cuenta que tenemos problemas mucho más graves aquí, y más al sur. Hoy se lo hacen a los rusos, y mañana nos lo hacen a nosotros.


----------



## Leunam (16 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Unos post más atrás, se lee en dos tardes (ayer me leí la mitad)



Realmente debo andar torpe hoy (más que de normal) porque no lo encontré, pero en internet se encuantra el pdf sin dificultad.
Graciñas


----------



## IvanRios (16 Mar 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> Que conste que lo que ha hecho putin es bastante cuestionable, pero eso de ir expropiándo activos de forma impulsiva (incluso a putin o sus amiguetes) e imponer sanciones de forma impulsiva y completamente exagerada no son señal de nada bueno, ni son nada recomendables. Y desde luego, más en el caso de España, que tendría que mantenerse al margen de todo eso teniendo en cuenta que tenemos problemas mucho más graves aquí, y más al sur. Hoy se lo hacen a los rusos, y mañana nos lo hacen a nosotros.



Primero se lo hicieron a los camioneros canadienses por oponerse a la dictadura, diciéndoles que sus dólares dejaban de valer; ahora se lo hacen a un país entero como Rusia, anulando el ahorro que tenian en sus reservas (dólares y euros). Es decir, que desde ya, el dólar o el euro es una moneda que puede dejar de valer a discreción del emisor o autoridad 'competente', por lo que de ahora en adelante estas divisas podrían ser más semejantes al papel higiénico que a lo que se 'supone' que debería ser el dinero.

Más motivos si cabe para que los países y las personas en general quieran cambiar sus papelitos por metal.


----------



## Muttley (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (16 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Así es. "La lucha contra el cambio climático" o contra la contaminación es la forma en que se le dice a la masa que no habrá petróleo.
> 
> El diésel es la sangre del sistema, y es indispensable para todo aquello que soporta al sistema y a la propia vida: movilidad, transporte, mineria, plásticos etc, agricultura...casi nada.



De haber petróleo suficiente nunca se hubiera luchado contra ningún cambio climático, eso está claro


----------



## ELOS (16 Mar 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> Que conste que lo que ha hecho putin es bastante cuestionable, pero eso de ir expropiándo activos de forma impulsiva (incluso a putin o sus amiguetes) e imponer sanciones de forma impulsiva y completamente exagerada no son señal de nada bueno, ni son nada recomendables. Y desde luego, más en el caso de España, que tendría que mantenerse al margen de todo eso teniendo en cuenta que tenemos problemas mucho más graves aquí, y más al sur. Hoy se lo hacen a los rusos, y mañana nos lo hacen a nosotros.



Hablando de confiscar. Llegado el caso aquí en Expaña, cómo obligaría el Estado a los particulares devolver o malvender el oro comprado ( con factura) y cuales serían las opciones de no hacerlo ?
Alguien del foro podría contestar ?


----------



## negociante54 (16 Mar 2022)

Muchas gracias por el post, me gusto mucho.


----------



## manueldavid (16 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Hablando de confiscar. Llegado el caso aquí en Expaña, cómo obligaría el Estado a los particulares devolver o malvender el oro comprado ( con factura) y cuales serían las opciones de no hacerlo ?
> Alguien del foro podría contestar ?



Pueden obligar, pero si yo no tengo, lo he perdido o no saben que lo tengo...
Ahora bien, se me ocurre, podrían prohibir o penalizar la venta de oro a los particulares?


----------



## ELOS (16 Mar 2022)

manueldavid dijo:


> Pueden obligar, pero si yo no tengo, lo he perdido o no saben que lo tengo...
> Ahora bien, se me ocurre, podrían prohibir o penalizar la venta de oro a los particulares?



Pero por ejemplo, si te obligan a pagar un "impuesto" a través de la factura?
Si ya no tienes el oro por haberlo vendido, se supone que lo debías de haber declarado. Y si no, es tu problema si lo tienes o no.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pero por ejemplo, si te obligan a pagar un "impuesto" a través de la factura?
> Si ya no tienes el oro por haberlo vendido, se supone que lo debías de haber declarado. Y si no, es tu problema si lo tienes o no.



No compres con factura y listo


----------



## ELOS (16 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No compres con factura y listo



Hasta 1000 euros. No me apetece comprar 1/2 onza con los precios actuales y mucho menos 1/4


----------



## manueldavid (16 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pero por ejemplo, si te obligan a pagar un "impuesto" a través de la factura?
> Si ya no tienes el oro por haberlo vendido, se supone que lo debías de haber declarado. Y si no, es tu problema si lo tienes o no.



Y si lo enterré y lo perdí?


----------



## manueldavid (16 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No compres con factura y listo



Las compras a tiendas europeas, se considera factura lo que te mandan??? Viene a tu nombre, pero no te han exigido DNI ni nada. Entiendo que el fisco español no tiene conocimiento de esas facturas.


----------



## ajmens (16 Mar 2022)

manueldavid dijo:


> Pueden obligar, pero si yo no tengo, lo he perdido o no saben que lo tengo...
> Ahora bien, se me ocurre, podrían prohibir o penalizar la venta de oro a los particulares?



En España me extrañaria esa medida porque la gente que compra oro son 4 gatos mal contados, esto no es Alemania. En este pais si quieren apropiarse de la riqueza irían a por el sector inmobiliario que es el refugio de valor más popular.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> En España me extrañaria esa medida porque la gente que compra oro son 4 gatos mal contados, esto no es Alemania. En este pais si quieren apropiarse de la riqueza irían a por el sector inmobiliario que es el refugio de valor más popular.



La manera más fácil es precisamente esa, mediante impuestos, subes 100 euros el ibi a millones de viviendas y allí tienes cien millones de nada


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Buen postre para acabar el día barroso con buen sabor de boca


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2022)

manueldavid dijo:


> Y si lo enterré y lo perdí?



No se preocupe por eso, seguro que encuentran alguna otra forma de que pague el impuesto, tienen más imaginación que nosotros, ideas: embargar la cuenta, vivenda…


----------



## manueldavid (16 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> La manera más fácil es precisamente esa, mediante impuestos, subes 100 euros el ibi a millones de viviendas y allí tienes cien millones de nada



Es cierto, está claro. Impuesto sobre el oro, no renta mucho, porque somos 4 gatos en España, hay más sitios de donde sacar más como bien habéis comentado.


----------



## juli (16 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Hablando de confiscar. Llegado el caso aquí en Expaña, cómo obligaría el Estado a los particulares devolver o malvender el oro comprado ( con factura) y cuales serían las opciones de no hacerlo ?
> Alguien del foro podría contestar ?




En este post , Bob Coleman , profesional experto en custodia de primer orden, se plantea algunas reflexiones desde USA k por pura lógica y empatía tal vez puedan encender alguna bombilla.

Sobre la infame clase politicucha korrúta de la Uropozilga, ni idea. Viendo cualkiera de sus malintencionadas escenificaciones supongo k cualkier cosa es posible.






Jir comes da NWO


El hamijo holandés había relajáo gambadas...hélo akí, dejando el establishment fiat-trilero con el pabellón bien alto... en fin...+ harakiri ...+ demolizión... ...as usual... " Tenga en cuenta que «Slava Ukraini» (Gloria a Ucrania) es un saludo adoptado por los colaboradores nazis...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## juli (16 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> En España me extrañaria esa medida porque la gente que compra oro son 4 gatos mal contados, esto no es Alemania. En este pais si quieren apropiarse de la riqueza irían a por el sector inmobiliario que es el refugio de valor más popular.



Si el conflicto mundial k la estafa económica del primer mundo ha provocado al resto deriva por kojonex en una definición integral de Rikeza y en medidas excepcionales - cuestión k no debiera ser descabellada - seguro k el demagogo de turno no va a tomarse esos 4 gatos con esa relajación.

La tenencia y comercio de MPs acarrea impuestos k no pasan de apaño de numeritos en este mundo chanchullero de creatividades contables... y más en cantidades modestas . Si la lógica de los ahorradores en dinero duro es acertada, en la próxima puede k sean una cuestión de la máxima enjundia y cómo no, represión.

Y por cierto...hablando de Hezpaña , no creo k esté de más contemplar k el hampa politicucha cañí ha conseguido el peor ratio d´Occidente en deuda pública / Reservas de Gold. Deuda de trasatlántico económico...y Reservas de perroflauta piojoso - Portugal, p ej , con un kinto de la población cañí y de su deuda pública , tiene casi LA MITÁ MÁS DE RESERVAS DE ORO k el Banco de Hezpaña -.

Para k sus hagais una idea y a cuenta d´esas cifras chiripitifláuticas con k se adornan elucubraciones fantasiosas sobre una hipotética revalorización dorada : La pozilga cañí sería probablemente la única k no cubriría sus pufos NI CON LA ONZA A CIEN MIL PAVOS.

La única casa de putax korrúta k no alcanzaba a la factura de sus mariscadas ni asínnn. El k crea k en determinadas circunstancias ése fuera a considerarse un tema menor, no puede estar más despistáo, imo.


----------



## mike69 (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> En España me extrañaria esa medida porque la gente que compra oro son 4 gatos mal contados, esto no es Alemania. En este pais si quieren apropiarse de la riqueza irían a por el sector inmobiliario que es el refugio de valor más popular.



Y a por los depósitos. Ahí está el mogollón. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## antoniussss (17 Mar 2022)

Mi analisis paco de mierda es que han puesto una trampa para osos con el "Squeeze short" del mercado paco de mierda del niquel, para que todo el mundo diga OH, MIRA, le voy a meter al oro y a la plata que está muy shorteado y me hago un x10 o x50, y entre pitos y flautas te meten un crayonaco para abajo que te cagas, en un mercado papel en el que se suele ir apalancao.

Porque el 90% de los inversores lo hace en el oro y la plata, habrá 5 colgaos que estuvieran en el niquel y qué cosas que el que hace un short squeeze es este ultimo.

Así que cuidado pues con meterle mucho que oportunidades habrá hasta de cogerlo en menos de 1800.


----------



## Lego. (17 Mar 2022)

Ya sale en medios generalistas.











El oro y su objetivo: 2.300 dólares en tres meses, según Goldman Sachs


El auténtico refugio ha llegado para quedarse marcando nuevos máximos históricos en la última semana y muy atento en la presente a dos factores: la reunión de la FED y, sobre todo, a lo que acontezca en la invasión de Rusia sobre Ucrania que entra en su 20º día en esta jornada. Una de las...




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com





Pronto lo dirá Susana Griso. Eso marcará el fin de la ventana de compra.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Y a por los depósitos. Ahí está el mogollón.
> 
> Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt



En desacuerdo. Como recursito terrorixtita mediático pa´Manolos y Charos pué ser...pero hasta ahí.

Iwal k con los zulitos k comentaban antes...imo, meter un país en Default , montar corralitos, etc...no tiene el menor sentido *por un descuadre contable de dinero K NO VALE NADA.*

De hecho, y siendo un problema generalizado, la variable más rexultona p´alterar éso y´k tó s´arregle...es asignar un CERO a la X del fiat. Simple - y además, sin NINGUNA otra alternativa -. Si hay algún consenso politicucho intramuros es ése, el del valor del confetti. Mayor consenso sobre ello y más fundamentáo...k el k pueda haber en este foro de cenizos malpensáos. Ellos le ven las tripas al bicho.

Ya sólo las fichas k acoten la Rikeza en la próxima pantalla sirven de algo a largo plazo, ni confetti, ni activos burbujeáos por él . La reserva de Valor sobre la k pivote la próxima estructura "monetaria" las devolverá a su justa medida en un chaskío de dedos. Cuando toke.

Andylucas ora pro nobis. HOY. No hay más.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

LME Nickel | London Metal Exchange


Current and historical Nickel prices, stocks and monthly averages.




www.lme.com





Hoy parece que lo tienen más controlado que ayer que tuvieron cerrar a los diez minutos. Han aguantado varias horas antes de tener que poner de nuevo la carta de ajuste

A ver si mañana aguantan todo el día abierto...

La prensa va sacando el tema:









Nickel falls 8% to hit limit down in chaotic trade on London Metal Exchange


The benchmark three-month nickel contract fell 8% to hit its new trading limit as heavy selling continued in metal markets.




www.cnbc.com





Y advierten del riesgo sistémico:









Too-Big-to-Fail Risk Looms Over Commodities


The giants who dominate global trade in raw materials confront unprecedented unpredictability.




www.bloomberg.com





Si se extiende a más mercados va a ser caótico y supone una perdida de credibilidad para la LME como referente para el precio de los metales y los mercados financieros de la city se van a ver cuestionados.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> LME Nickel | London Metal Exchange
> 
> 
> Current and historical Nickel prices, stocks and monthly averages.
> ...



Los chinorris no necesitan llevarse la LME a Oriente como andaba diciendo el otro día el guruserío metalero en twitter a raíz de "desvelar" k comparten patrocinio en el chiringuito.

Con tumbarlo les vale. El entramado allí de materias primas a spot está ya más k nikeláo...y sin "arrastrar" malas imágenes de un chanchullo fiat Occidentalito k va a sufrir el exorcismo del milenio...

Están todos a partir un piñón en la demolizión del confetti y sus sabandijas.

Dinero keynesiano "memocrático"...weeeeenooo. Korruzión de las admin públicas...maaalaaaa.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

Miedo y prisas por traer el oro de vuelta:









Montenegro to repay Credit Suisse to free up gold







www.euractiv.com





Montenegro devuelve el swap de divisas por oro (1.1 toneladas) y poder traerlo de vuelta lo antes posible por el "riesgo geopolítico y la confusión reinante"

Montenegro no es neutral en el conflicto actual pero no creo que quiera-pueda cambiar de estatus antes de tener sus reservas de oro en casa. Esto aplica a todos los países: la soberanía incluye custodiar las reservas de oro dentro del propio territorio.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

Creo que va quedando claro porqué algunos países prohíben el oro 2.0 y otros fomentan su uso:






Guerra monetaria: Bitcoin (Ucrania) vs. Oro (Rusia)


Ucrania aprueba el uso del Bitcoin: https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/17/ukraine-legalizes-cryptocurrency-sector-as-donations-pour-in.html Rusia aprueba leyes para que sus ciudadanos compren oro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mike69 (17 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> En desacuerdo. Como recursito terrorixtita mediático pa´Manolos y Charos pué ser...pero hasta ahí.
> 
> Iwal k con los zulitos k comentaban antes...imo, meter un país en Default , montar corralitos, etc...no tiene el menor sentido *por un descuadre contable de dinero K NO VALE NADA.*
> 
> ...



Precisamente el Estado es el que señorea el dinero fiat. Como bien dices el dinero no es tuyo, es de quien le pone su marca.

Tu responsabilidad como ciudadano es evitar que el pago que se te hace como esclavo lo quites de las garras del gobierno.

Cuando haya que pagar intereses de la deuda y no haya de donde sacar ya lo creo que meterán mano a los depósitos. 

A cambio darán un bono español a 50-100 años. Ley de seguridad nacional y tal. 

Hay que estar muy loco para tener mucho dinero depositado en un banco.

Por cierto lo de Grecia no fue una puesta en escena para asustar a las charos y los manolos.

El cementerio y las fosas están llenos de ciudadanos que confiaban en sus gobiernos.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Miedo y prisas por traer el oro de vuelta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba clarísimo que esto iba a ocurrir. Aunque sinceramente no creía que fuera tan pronto. No ha pasado ni un mes de las "sanciones".

Todo el mundo quiere su oro en casa. Se vienen movimientos interesantes.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Por cierto lo de Grecia no fue una puesta en escena para asustar a las charos y los manolos.
> 
> El cementerio y las fosas están llenos de ciudadanos que confiaban en sus gobiernos.
> 
> Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt



TODA expresión fiat es una puesta en escena k distorsiona todo.

Hasta los dueños del fiat, ya no los ciudadanos, están desautorizando a los bobiernos, imo.

No es el dinero lo k va cambiar, sino tól modelo de bobernanza mundial, diría k hasta de soziedá . Y no a la pantomima chusca ésa de Terror 2030, sino a tó lo contrario.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Estaba clarísimo que esto iba a ocurrir. Aunque sinceramente no creía que fuera tan pronto. No ha pasado ni un mes de las "sanciones".
> 
> Todo el mundo quiere su oro en casa. Se vienen movimientos interesantes.



Pequeño particular que ahora.. el que está en Londres suiza o eeuu, lo devolverán a sus legítimos propietarios? Yo diría que NO


----------



## Garrapatez (17 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pequeño particular que ahora.. el que está en Londres suiza o eeuu, lo devolverán a sus legítimos propietarios? Yo diría que NO



Dependerá de los contratos firmados. Si tienen que redimirlo cuando el país propietario lo pide y se niegan crearía un escenario todavía más peligroso porque entonces cundiría el pánico y no iban a ser pocos los países que en masa exigirían su oro.


----------



## dmb001 (17 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Estaba clarísimo que esto iba a ocurrir. Aunque sinceramente no creía que fuera tan pronto. No ha pasado ni un mes de las "sanciones".
> 
> Todo el mundo quiere su oro en casa. Se vienen movimientos interesantes.



Lo raro es que todos los países no lo hayan hecho antes viendo lo del oro venezolano en Londres y los problemas que tuvo Alemania para repatriar sus reservas de Fort Knox. De hecho no sé cómo terminó el tema del oro alemán.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Dependerá de los contratos firmados. Si tienen que redimirlo cuando el país propietario lo pide y se niegan crearía un escenario todavía más peligroso porque entonces cundiría el pánico y no iban a ser pocos los países que en masa exigirían su oro.



Ya lo hicieron, con Venezuela por ejemplo.
Aún admitiendo que lo sigan teniendo, tal como dicen


----------



## Daviot (17 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



@Muttley viajas más que Willy Fog.


----------



## Daviot (17 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ya sale en medios generalistas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987059
> 
> ...



Y luego rematará Belén Esteban y nos quedaremos sin existencias en todo el país.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

La ruptura del mercado de níquel es una advertencia para wall street. Dejo un párrafo del siguiente artículo:









The broken nickel market is a warning to Wall Street


After a week-long pause, investors can trade nickel again on the London Metal Exchange. But the market remains extremely glitchy and volatile, in a sign of how Russia's war in Ukraine continues to rattle the global financial system in unexpected ways.




www.cnn.com





_El comercio de muchos productos básicos, incluidos otros metales, productos agrícolas como el trigo y la energía, ha sido turbulento desde que la pandemia alteró las cadenas de suministro.

Pero la invasión de Ucrania, un importante exportador de trigo y maíz, y las sanciones posteriores a Rusia, un importante exportador de petróleo, gas, níquel, aluminio y paladio, han empeorado mucho las cosas. Los comerciantes están luchando para determinar si habrá escasez, lo que provocará grandes movimientos de precios.

*"Claramente parece que algunos de estos mercados están en quiebra"*, me dijo Warren Patterson, jefe de estrategia de materias primas de ING.

Los problemas han sido más extremos en el mercado del níquel._

Cualquier día de estos cerrarán algún otro mercado que no respete la banda de precios permitidos por las autoridades del LME.

Por otro lado Rusia está devolviendo en las divisas acordadas su deuda en vez de con rublos tal y como amenazó hacer (lo comenta el artículo y también lo he visto confirmado en la prensa rusa).

En este tema parece que Putin se la envaina pero todavía no ha anunciado las medidas en respuesta a las sanciones económicas que considera "acto de guerra económica". Un acto de guerra tiene que tener una respuesta proporcional en la medida de lo posible.

En mi opinión, la respuesta será en las materias primas que es donde Rusia tiene una posición predominante. Posiblemente reclamé el pago en rublos o. directamente en oro. El panico en los mercados "rotos" ante cualquier medida relacionada con las materias primas por parte de Rusia, es probable que obligue a cerrar caso todos ellos simultáneamente.

Creo que no queda mucho para que enseñen las cartas monetarias en la guerra actual...


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2022)

Una ideal tonta, que estén usando el oro ruso confiscado para bajar su cotización.





Escobar: Say Hello To Russian-Gold And Chinese-Petroyuan | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




————
Veo dos mundos: el occidental basado en meta con la gente consumiendo virtual y el asiático basado en materias primas viviendo una vida real


----------



## IvanRios (18 Mar 2022)

Siguen subiendo los premiums de la plata, y de qué manera. El que era el premium más bajo de todas las tiendas españolas (la Britannia de dracma), hasta hace pocos días y como era habitual, lo tenían en el 19'50%; en estos momentos lo tienen nada menos que en el 30%. La maple leaf por ejemplo en coininvest también está en el 30%.

Se va separando el precio de cotización y el precio de venta, cada vez más.


----------



## Traurig (18 Mar 2022)

Aquí, en Suiza, los lingotes de plata de 1 y 5 kg se siguen vendiendo +\- a precios de cotización (+IVA). ¿Por cuánto tiempo?


----------



## Vientosolar (18 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una ideal tonta, que estén usando el oro ruso confiscado para bajar su cotización.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué oro ruso hay confiscado? ¿Es verdad que antes de montar la que han montado tenían la mitad de las reservas al alcance de los anglopiratas?


----------



## Vayavaya (18 Mar 2022)

Y el gobierno repartirá computadoras a pedales...


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2022)

Países restringiendo la exportación de oro para que el banco central aumente sus reservas, como Sudán:









Gold export: Bank of Sudan announces stiffer control measures


The Central Bank of Sudan (CBoS) issued a new circular to banks and related authorities on Thursday, banning the export of gold by government agencies and foreigners, individuals, and companies, excluding concession companies operating in mining. The circular also limits the role of the Central...




www.dabangasudan.org





O para "defender su divisa de las sanciones económicas" como Kazajistán:









Kazakhstan Halts Gold Exports As Its Currency Falters | OilPrice.com


International sanctions against Russia have had a devastating impact on Central Asian economies, and Kazakhstan is racing to mitigate the damage through a ban on currency and gold exports




oilprice.com





Varios gobiernos tratando de que sus ciudadanos depositen oro en su sistema financiero a cambio de intereses. A parte de los habituales (Turquía e India) que está semana han sacado nuevos programas, se une Paquistán:



https://www.business-standard.com/article/international/pakistan-govt-plans-to-borrow-people-s-gold-for-foreign-exchange-crisis-122022000654_1.html



Muchos países en las noticias de estos días que quieren de vuelta su oro, el que tienen no quieren que salga de su territorio y el de sus ciudadanos quieren introducirlo en el sistema financiero...

Parece que entran las prisas. Se intuyen grandes cambios en poco tiempo...

PD. Buscando se ve también la guerra entre el mercado de Dubai y el de Londres por hacerse con el control de la minería ilegal de oro:









Dept. of Treasury slaps sanctions on Uganda 'Blood Gold' profiteers


The African Gold Refinery, worth $15 million and the first of its kind in East Africa, drew attention over the years from activists concerned that minerals from conflict-prone countries in the region were among its raw materials.




theblackwallsttimes.com


----------



## L'omertá (18 Mar 2022)

Como siempre, gracias amigo Spiel.
Una pregunta, ¿se sabe que % de interés están pagando esos gobiernos a los ciudadanos que depositen el metal?


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Como siempre, gracias amigo Spiel.
> Una pregunta, ¿se sabe que % de interés están pagando esos gobiernos a los ciudadanos que depositen el metal?



A mucho menos de lo que la gente espera a cambio del riesgo que perciben por hacerlo por eso suelen tener escaso éxito.

Supongo que los nuevos programas que están sacando ofrecerán mejores intereses para que la gente se anime.

Vamos, que no lo sé pero no suficiente para que funcione pero lo interesante es el intento de introducir el oro en el sistema financiero del país por parte de las autoridades monetarias.


----------



## IvanRios (19 Mar 2022)

Lo que comentaba sobre la creciente separación del precio papel-precio físico (señal de escasez). ¿Provocará esta separación que se vaya pidiendo cada vez más la entrega del metal físico hasta que finalmente quede al descubierto la falta de metal o dicho de forma popular, que el rey está desnudo? Se vienen tiempos muy interesantes para los metales preciosos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Países restringiendo la exportación de oro para que el banco central aumente sus reservas, como Sudán:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La peña se tira como loca a la "reliquia bárbara" cuando las cosas se ponen cuesta arriba... "que séra lo que tiene el negro"


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola unaburbu.
> 
> No sé si has cambiado de nick, pero con este creo que no nos hemos cruzado.
> 
> ...



Terminado el libro. Muy buena la primera parte para contextualizar. La segunda patina mucho por varios motivos independientes del COVID. Cuando tenemos las ideas en la mente claras vemos el Punto A y el D y solemos acortar la duración en la evolución. Imagina que planificas una carrera o un viaje, en pocos minutos has pensado los avituallamientos, las zonas de subida, las curvas, luego el viaje se prolonga y además vienen los imprevistos por eso lo que sitúas en 2018-2020 está empezando a suceder ahora. Me da la idea de que este año va a ser malo pero el peor será 2023, hasta donde caigamos y cuanto dure no lo se ni tampoco la recuperación que nunca va a llegar a los niveles irreales de estos último 20 años.
Mezclas dos escenarios futuros distintos, uno de ausencia de gobierno donde cada uno se tendrá que buscar la vida y otro de gobierno débil. La cosa cambia mucho de una a otra situación. Yo personalmente pienso en un gobierno débil donde se conservará cierto orden y cierta sanidad, suministros... En esa situación las ciudades irán mejor que el campo, habrá delincuencia y saqueos pero llegarán suministros, en cambio en el campo no habrá ninguna seguridad y los campos serán saqueados sistemáticamente por ladrones y por el gobierno, tendrán que organizarse patrullas entre los vecinos y las casas de campo, chalets e incluso pequeños pueblos serán asaltados. Los metales preciosos serán útiles como medio de pago, también el trueque. Existirán algunos servicios públicos muy deficitarios y corruptos. Habrá algo de pensiones.
En caso de Mad-Max el oro valdrá de poco, primarán los alimentos, aquello que sirva para producirlos y la energía (para alimentos, desplazarse y calor), las ciudades caerían y lo que predominarían serían grupos armados que asaltarían por igual campos y ciudades. No creo que lleguemos a esa situación.

Para mi Trump es curioso, es claramente un negociante, con discurso de guerrero (por eso congeniaba con Putin) en un país en situación menesterosa. Biden, que no estaba cuando el libro, es un menesteroso, en un país menesteroso (abandonó Afganistán y no apoya a Ucrania engañándola y dejándola tirada) pero se atisba que en breve el país pasará a guerrero (en cuyo caso Biden sobra, elecciones/ictus)
_______
En otro orden, comentaba otro forero que no entiende como puede haber tanta escasez de aceite de girasol cuando aún estamos con el de la cosecha anterior, los problemas deberían venir tras la próxima cosecha. Se me ocurre que algunos países/empresarios lo hayan acaparado previamente a la guerra precisamente para producir biocombustibles ante la inminente escasez de diésel, ¿es acertada la idea?

Saludos


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Terminado el libro. Muy buena la primera parte para contextualizar. La segunda patina mucho por varios motivos independientes del COVID. Cuando tenemos las ideas en la mente claras vemos el Punto A y el D y solemos acortar la duración en la evolución. Imagina que planificas una carrera o un viaje, en pocos minutos has pensado los avituallamientos, las zonas de subida, las curvas, luego el viaje se prolonga y además vienen los imprevistos por eso lo que sitúas en 2018-2020 está empezando a suceder ahora. Me da la idea de que este año va a ser malo pero el peor será 2023, hasta donde caigamos y cuanto dure no lo se ni tampoco la recuperación que nunca va a llegar a los niveles irreales de estos último 20 años.
> Mezclas dos escenarios futuros distintos, uno de ausencia de gobierno donde cada uno se tendrá que buscar la vida y otro de gobierno débil. La cosa cambia mucho de una a otra situación. Yo personalmente pienso en un gobierno débil donde se conservará cierto orden y cierta sanidad, suministros... En esa situación las ciudades irán mejor que el campo, habrá delincuencia y saqueos pero llegarán suministros, en cambio en el campo no habrá ninguna seguridad y los campos serán saqueados sistemáticamente por ladrones y por el gobierno, tendrán que organizarse patrullas entre los vecinos y las casas de campo, chalets e incluso pequeños pueblos serán asaltados. Los metales preciosos serán útiles como medio de pago, también el trueque. Existirán algunos servicios públicos muy deficitarios y corruptos. Habrá algo de pensiones.
> En caso de Mad-Max el oro valdrá de poco, primarán los alimentos, aquello que sirva para producirlos y la energía (para alimentos, desplazarse y calor), las ciudades caerían y lo que predominarían serían grupos armados que asaltarían por igual campos y ciudades. No creo que lleguemos a esa situación.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la crítica. Se agradece que alguien se tome la molestia de leerlo y luego dé su parecer.

Respecto de lo que dices, alguna matización.

Lo primero que digo antes de empezar el relato correspondiente al futuro es que lo importante no son las fechas, sino el relato de los acontecimientos. Incluso llego a decir antes de comenzar (recordar que estaba en Septiembre de 2017), que la extraordinaria resistencia de los BC, podría retrasar los sucesos uno o dos años perfectamente. Ese retraso, sumado al inicio de la pandemia, nos situaría en las fechas actuales, con lo que el acierto sigue siendo alto, sobre todo cuando hablamos del futuro. Los precios del petróleo entonces estaban destruidos, y el shale oil crecía con locura. Era bastante difícil imaginar una situación de escasez en esos momentos.

Sobre los dos tipos de situaciones, una de gobierno débil y otra de mad-max, es lógico, porque hoy, casi cinco años después, sigo sin tener claro cual será el desarrollo final. Lo que si creo que acerté, es definir un gobierno mundial de menesterosos, que sería seguido por un gobierno guerrero. No solo por las posibles guerras, sino porque los gobiernos están cambiando hacia actitudes dictatoriales, como podemos ver en la ley de emergencia en Canadá o la ley de seguridad ciudadana de España. Prohibiciones, restricciones, leyes de desinformación, censura, es más propio de férreos gobiernos que lo que hemos tenido hasta ahora.

Biden es menesteroso, pero tengo claro que no gobierna. Es un títere del estado profundo que busca la confrontación con Rusia (China) , por la debilidad manifiesta del dólar y la trampa de Tucídides.

Pero esto son opiniones.

Creo que el libro aguanta bien en lo básico, que es reflejar el peak oil y el cenit de la civilización, más la llegada de una época guerrera. Para mi era lo fundamental y en ese sentido, tiene plena vigencia.

Acertar con todo es imposible y la pandemia, por ejemplo no está incorporada, lo mismo que otros muchos detalles, como la inconsistencia que comentas sobre los posibles finales.

De nuevo, muchas gracias, me ha gustado tu crítica.

Saludos.

PD. No, los biocombustibles son una parte demasiado pequeña.


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias por la crítica. Se agradece que alguien se tome la molestia de leerlo y luego dé su parecer.
> 
> Respecto de lo que dices, alguna matización.
> 
> ...



Desde luego que el trabajo del libro es impresionante y la capacidad didáctica también. Lo de las fechas es por poner un pero, pero sí, es cierto tú mismo das margen a las fechas. Es lo mismo que veo en tu blog que tú mismo pensabas que sería antes y has ido corrigiendo con los acontecimientos, los BC han demostrado mucha imaginación y los borregos mucha ignorancia para que esto se alargue. Todavía les debe quedar alguna bala aunque poco más va a hacer. Ahora tocan dientes de sierra como ya nos has adelantado en el blog: subida de petroleo --> parón de la economía --> bajada del petroleo --> intento de reactivación --> nueva subida. Van a ir dejando cadáveres por el camino y una economía desacoplada que precisamente tiene que ir como un reloj para funcionar. Lo que más me preocupa es el tema de los alimentos, antes no lo hubiera pensado pero no sólo están subiendo de precios si no que se van a dejar de producir en masa.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Desde luego que el trabajo del libro es impresionante y la capacidad didáctica también. Lo de las fechas es por poner un pero, pero sí, es cierto tú mismo das margen a las fechas. Es lo mismo que veo en tu blog que tú mismo pensabas que sería antes y has ido corrigiendo con los acontecimientos, los BC han demostrado mucha imaginación y los borregos mucha ignorancia para que esto se alargue. Todavía les debe quedar alguna bala aunque poco más va a hacer. Ahora tocan dientes de sierra como ya nos has adelantado en el blog: subida de petroleo --> parón de la economía --> bajada del petroleo --> intento de reactivación --> nueva subida. Van a ir dejando cadáveres por el camino y una economía desacoplada que precisamente tiene que ir como un reloj para funcionar. Lo que más me preocupa es el tema de los alimentos, antes no lo hubiera pensado pero no sólo están subiendo de precios si no que se van a dejar de producir en masa.



La respuesta de los BC la esperaba, pero lo que me h sorprendido es la poca capacidad crítica del conjunto de la población, que aún hoy, sigue en Matrix, incapaz de ver la realidad. La pérdida de confianza en los BC ya se debería haber producido y no ha sido así, lo que ha permitido evolucionar la situación a peor.

Cuando todo explote y podemos hacernos una idea, con la velocidad de la inflación, no habrá zona donde refugiarnos. No solo escaseará el petróleo, es que hemos prolongado tanto la "bonanza", que hemos agotado el cupo de todo tipo de materias primas, incluidas los alimentos.

Llegar a una ruptura de la cadena de suministros, como hemos llegado y la incapacidad manifiesta de recuperar la normalidad, es sinónimo del final de los sistemas complejos. Nada volverá a ser igual y desde ya tendemos a la simplificación. 

Falta por explotar el conjunto de burbujas y entonces el sistema fiduciario saltará por los aires. El problema que vendrá después y que ningún programa de ordenador es capaz de simular es la cadena de retroalimentaciones negativas que se sucederán en cadena. Por eso es complicado saber si terminaremos con una fase donde el estado todavía siga vigente o pasaremos a la siguiente fase de colapso total tipo mad-max.

En cualquier caso, lo tenemos muy mal.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Algo que me ha sorprendido muy negativamente en la interacción con personas inteligentes, es que consideran normal, incluso estructural el sistema de tipos negativos, deudas colosales y estabilidad en la inflación. Esa combinación es inestable y por lo tanto, tiene que evolucionar, por lo que considerar las evaluaciones de la bolsa o el mercado de los bonos como si fueran a permanecer dentro de la burbuja permanente, me ha dejado perplejo.

Los BC pueden aguantar mucho, pero la llegada de la inflación les ata de pies y manos, a pesar de manipular las estadísticas. Si además la inflación es de costes, por elevación de los precios de las materias primas, al aparecer la escasez, estamos reproduciendo las situaciones vividas en los 70. Entonces la deuda era baja y se pudo subir los tipos al 15%, algo impensable ahora, por colapso inmediato. Y la adicción de los mercados a la impresora era evidente. Cuando los BC dejen de estimular la economía, por impresión masiva (estamos precisamente llegando a ese punto), la caída es inevitable.

Este análisis me parece sencillo de ver y se niegan a entender las consecuencias de terminar un sistema sobreestimulado que ha generado escasez, precisamente porque no han permitido la destrucción de Schumpeter. Lo que viene después es totalmente lógico y siguen sin verlo.

En fin, perdonar el rollo.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2022)

Creo que los estados sobrevivirán, aunque haya mafias estás se organizarían como gobiernos, somos jerárquicos , en el libro lo dices vamos a dictaduras.
Lo que también veo claro es que vamos a una guerra mundial, veo muchos indicios a diario, declaraciones de Europa, USA, posicionamientos de Siria, Arabia Saudita, incluso Venezuela cambiando de improviso su discurso, la declaración sobre el Sahara de Sánchez, la inmediata reacción de Argelia…
La trampa de Tucidides también se va a cumplir


----------



## L'omertá (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Algo que me ha sorprendido muy negativamente en la interacción con personas inteligentes, es que consideran normal, incluso estructural el sistema de tipos negativos, deudas colosales y estabilidad en la inflación. Esa combinación es inestable y por lo tanto, tiene que evolucionar, por lo que considerar las evaluaciones de la bolsa o el mercado de los bonos como si fueran a permanecer dentro de la burbuja permanente, me ha dejado perplejo.
> 
> Los BC pueden aguantar mucho, pero la llegada de la inflación les ata de pies y manos, a pesar de manipular las estadísticas. Si además la inflación es de costes, por elevación de los precios de las materias primas, al aparecer la escasez, estamos reproduciendo las situaciones vividas en los 70. Entonces la deuda era baja y se pudo subir los tipos al 15%, algo impensable ahora, por colapso inmediato. Y la adicción de los mercados a la impresora era evidente. Cuando los BC dejen de estimular la economía, por impresión masiva (estamos precisamente llegando a ese punto), la caída es inevitable.
> 
> ...



Para nada rollo, por favor!


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2022)

EL GENERAL DÁVILA ENTREVISTADO POR FERNANDO PALMERO EN EL DIARIO «EL MUNDO»


Blog: generaldavila.com 19 marzo 2022 EL MUNDO




generaldavila.com


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2022)

Mientras nosotros estamos a palos, los asiáticos a lo suyo:








Entra en vigor en Malasia el mayor pacto de libre comercio del mundo


La Asociación Económica Integral Regional engloba a 15 países de Asia-Pacífico y supondrá el 30 % de la economía mundial.




actualidad.rt.com




Quiénes son los bárbaros?


----------



## Jotac (20 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Algo que me ha sorprendido muy negativamente en la interacción con personas inteligentes, es que consideran normal, incluso estructural el sistema de tipos negativos, deudas colosales y estabilidad en la inflación. Esa combinación es inestable y por lo tanto, tiene que evolucionar, por lo que considerar las evaluaciones de la bolsa o el mercado de los bonos como si fueran a permanecer dentro de la burbuja permanente, me ha dejado perplejo.
> 
> Los BC pueden aguantar mucho, pero la llegada de la inflación les ata de pies y manos, a pesar de manipular las estadísticas. Si además la inflación es de costes, por elevación de los precios de las materias primas, al aparecer la escasez, estamos reproduciendo las situaciones vividas en los 70. Entonces la deuda era baja y se pudo subir los tipos al 15%, algo impensable ahora, por colapso inmediato. Y la adicción de los mercados a la impresora era evidente. Cuando los BC dejen de estimular la economía, por impresión masiva (estamos precisamente llegando a ese punto), la caída es inevitable.
> 
> ...



Es algo con lo que me he encontrado, comentar estos puntos con personas identificadas comunmente como de alto nivel educativo y, añado, altos directivos y cargos en empresas y normalizarlo, verlo como lo más natural del mundo. Un caso concreto de un directivo conocido íntimo mío, con 4000 personas a su cargo a nivel España, por lo que está necesariamente enterado de las políticas estratégicas de su matriz, y maneja altos presupuestos, al asomar la patita en estos asuntos, lamentablemente adquiere una postura muy habitual entre los altos directivos, la soberbia, y como consecuencia no plantearse ni cuestionarse cuando hay otros que hacen su trabajo, en este caso los bancos centrales. Cuando lo argumentas de manera que no hay salida más que la evidencia, se acojen a que eso simplemente no es así o cambian de tema. Este es un ejemplo que evidencia la ceguera y se impone y contagia, puesto que se entra en un círculo vicioso de negación. Yo porque conozco a estas personas, les puedo dar la vuelta a la tortilla, cuestionarles e incluso incomodarles en sus argumentos, pero los 4000 que están por debajo asentarán, y el que opine contrario si hay alguno, callará para no ir contra el "jefazo". El día que reviente seguirán sin admitirlo, porque siempre habrá un Putin de turno. Me decía entre otras muchas barbaridades por desconocimiento, que si japón llevaba así muchos años, también podría hacerlo el resto del mundo, y se quedó tan ancho. Partamos de que la inmensa mayoria de la gente desconoce la política monetaria.
Y precisamente con el tema de Japón, y lo de la japonificación de los tipos de interés, (si me repito como los abueletes desculpen), en un evento en una escuela de negocios española, de las primeras y ahí lo dejo, en una charla sobre inversión inmobiliaria de construcción y alquiler, hice precisamente dos preguntas a los ponentes (primeros espadas del sector privado y uno de la admin pública) respecto a cómo actuarían ante una subida de tipos o la intervención de los precios del alquiler...pues señores, ninguno contó ningún plan de contingencia. No digo que me desgrane su estrategia, pero al menos establecer algún plan B, algún imprevisto, pero no, se limitaron a decir que vamos a la japonificación, y que los alquileres no se esperaba que bajasen. Esto fue antes de la pandemia, y evidenció que ahí todos estaban para no contravenir al flujo existente, aunque la corriente te lleve abajo hacia una catarata, como el curso del río va por ahí, no va a haber catarata.
Aquí se mezclan muchas cosas, entre otras no sólo el desconocimiento, también la soberbia, la inseguridad o cualquier otra cuestión que sirva como excusa para no aprender y cuestionarse las cosas...cuánto daño hace el sistema educativo que nos hacen tragar y nos programan, y además cada día a peor. Buen Domingo!


----------



## Vayavaya (20 Mar 2022)

En resumen.


----------



## Lego. (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (20 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



No entiendo.. tienes que traerte Allí el kg de oro en avión? O como funciona?


----------



## Lego. (20 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No entiendo.. tienes que traerte Allí el kg de oro en avión? O como funciona?



Ni idea. Más difícil me parece acreditar tener Bitcoins y ponerlos "en una cuenta".

Pero eso, ni idea. Me salió el tweet y lo traje al hilo por la cusiosidad.


----------



## FranMen (20 Mar 2022)

Para los expertos:





Banks Are Restocking Gold At Fastest Pace In Years | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Jotac (21 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ni idea. Más difícil me parece acreditar tener Bitcoins y ponerlos "en una cuenta".
> 
> Pero eso, ni idea. Me salió el tweet y lo traje al hilo por la cusiosidad.



Presupongo que hay que hacer el depósito en la entidad correspondiente designada a estos efectos. Tendrán bancos o entidades colaboradoras donde depositar el activo, y te expiden la visa. Conozco inmuebles aquí en España que se contruyen pensando ya en visa para chinos u otras nacionalidades, así que lo veo una buena opción para coger atajo y obtener segunda visa. Se trata de conseguir planes B, C...con la que está cayendo, vete tu a saber lo que viene, pero una cosa es segura, vamos a un modelo nómada, porque lo de establecerse de por vida es mejor mentalizarse a que pinta que no. Despues, si no hay que salir con las maletas corriendo, pues bienvenido sea, pero trabajar el desapego hoy es casi obligatorio. Que se lo digan a los Ucranianos, que el 25 aun estaban en Kiev no creyéndoselo y pensando que era algo de unos días. A ver los plateros cómo se llevan sus kiletes por ahí en huída...ojito...


----------



## nedantes (21 Mar 2022)

*¿Cuál es el futuro económico de España? ¿Inflación? ¿Crisis? ¿Recortes? ¿Default?*


----------



## FranMen (21 Mar 2022)

Le siguen creciendo los enanos al dólar:








Irán afirma estar listo para suministrar petróleo y gas a la India a través de transacciones en rupias


Debido a las sanciones impuestas por Washington, el comercio entre Teherán y Nueva Delhi decayó bruscamente de 17.000 millones de dólares en el ejercicio fiscal 2018-2019 a menos de 2.000 millones de dólares en el año fiscal actual.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> *¿Cuál es el futuro económico de España? ¿Inflación? ¿Crisis? ¿Recortes? ¿Default?*



Sería la bomba un vídeo de Rallo a cuenta de la petada del níkel...y si mantenía el temple k aplica a la inflación, etc.

A mí se me escapa totalmente, pero cada analixto k lo toca...pelos de punta.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> *¿Cuál es el futuro económico de España? ¿Inflación? ¿Crisis? ¿Recortes? ¿Default?*



Me temo que todo eso, y al mismo tiempo


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Mar 2022)

Pravda Rusia.

*Cuatro razones por las que el Banco Central no protegió las reservas de Rusia en el extranjero*

¿*Y por qué era necesario almacenarlos en los países occidentales y no en otro lugar*?

Los activos del Banco Central Ruso por valor de 22 mil millones de euros, que están bajo la jurisdicción de Francia, están " inmovilizados ". Esta declaración la hizo el Ministro de Economía y Finanzas de la República Bruno Le Maire. Según él, además, el país bloqueó el dinero y los bienes de las personas con pasaporte ruso. Las sanciones individuales afectaron a 30 personas. Fueron arrestados, pero aún no quitados, bienes raíces y cuentas bancarias.

*La pregunta principal que preocupa a muchos ahora. ¿Por qué el Banco Central no pudo evitar el congelamiento de sumas tan gigantescas? ¿No podríamos haber mantenido nuestras reservas en lugares más seguros? *Oficialmente, el Banco Central no se pronuncia sobre la situación con las reservas. Como explican los expertos, el Banco Central hizo todo lo posible por salvar los ahorros. Pero el efecto de la complejidad de estas operaciones y el efecto de sorpresa, al parecer, jugaron una broma cruel

Primero, las reservas estatales son como los ahorros para pensiones. Por lo general, *se almacenan en los activos más confiables. El dólar y el euro  *son monedas mundiales que se utilizan en el 80% de las transacciones comerciales internacionales. Además, nosotros y las grandes empresas tenemos la mayor parte de las deudas denominadas en dólares y euros. Entonces, el alijo tuvo que almacenarse en ellos. Estas son las monedas más fuertes que fluctúan menos.

En segundo lugar, *mantener reservas solo en oro y efectivo es bastante estúpido.* *Es lo mismo que guardar barras o fajos de billetes debajo de la almohada*


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (21 Mar 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En segundo lugar, *mantener reservas solo en oro y efectivo es bastante estúpido.* *Es lo mismo que guardar barras o fajos de billetes debajo de la almohada*



Claro, es mejor hacerse un Solbes y el que venga detrás que arree.


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (21 Mar 2022)

vendo 100 gramos de chatarra de oro de 18 kt en mano provincia de ciudad rápido y sin elegirlo. a 2€ por encima de fundidora 
PRECIO: 42,60 POR GRAMO 
OFERTA VALIDA 24 HORAS


----------



## OBDC (21 Mar 2022)

Te está por embargar Hacienda o la SS? Estas vendiendo toda la morralla de forma desesperada...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Te está por embargar Hacienda o la SS? Estas vendiendo toda la morralla de forma desesperada...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Si pudiera elegir igual compraba yo algo pero si encima no puedes elegir para eso compro mejor en degussa el lingotillo de 24kt y fuera.

Alguna vez he comprado alguna cosilla de 18 kt al peso pero por que eran cosas chulas y logicamente elegia, lo ultimo que me pille asi que me acuerde fue dos sagrados corazones muy chulos y una medalla de una virgen, fue por regalarselos a mi madre que estaba ya malilla pero no dio ni tiempo.

Como la cosa siga igual si que va a subir el oro como algunos pensaban lo que pasa es que nadie lo va a querer por que la gente preferira un cacho de pan o una latilla de atun.

Llevo tiempo pensando que el que acumule oro pensando que se va a hacer rico se va a dar una ostia cuando vea que lo que ahora ellos dicen que pasa con el metal, desacoplamiento de los precios.

Una lata de atun igual piden con la inflacion 5 euros, unicamente que el que la tenga no la va a vender por esos 5 euros, tendras que darle tu onza de oro y las gracias si al final acepta el cambio.


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> *¿Cuál es el futuro económico de España? ¿Inflación? ¿Crisis? ¿Recortes? ¿Default?*


----------



## ELOS (22 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si pudiera elegir igual compraba yo algo pero si encima no puedes elegir para eso compro mejor en degussa el lingotillo de 24kt y fuera.
> 
> Alguna vez he comprado alguna cosilla de 18 kt al peso pero por que eran cosas chulas y logicamente elegia, lo ultimo que me pille asi que me acuerde fue dos sagrados corazones muy chulos y una medalla de una virgen, fue por regalarselos a mi madre que estaba ya malilla pero no dio ni tiempo.
> 
> ...



Existe otro metal al que le llaman PLATA. Y ése metal sí que estará ajustado al precio que pidan en el intercambio de productos de primera necesidad


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994011



Jubileo absoluto de toda deuda denominada en el agonizante gilieuro.


----------



## IvanRios (22 Mar 2022)

El tiempo de espera para las maple leaf en coininvest es de 64-65 días


----------



## L'omertá (22 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El tiempo de espera para las maple leaf en coininvest es de 64-65 días



Amos no jodas.


----------



## IvanRios (22 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Amos no jodas.


----------



## L'omertá (22 Mar 2022)

LOL!!!!


----------



## asqueado (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (22 Mar 2022)

este es el hilo de compraventa de oro? 
yo creo que me he equivocado


----------



## frankie83 (22 Mar 2022)

fuegosysagatinas.s.l. dijo:


> este es el hilo de compraventa de oro?
> yo creo que me he equivocado



más grande te come, mira en la lista hilos


----------



## Muttley (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Existe otro metal al que le llaman PLATA. Y ése metal sí que estará ajustado al precio que pidan en el intercambio de productos de primera necesidad



No se puede ajustar nada si hay mucha hambre.

El ajuste sera tengo 10 gramos de plata te los cambio por tu lata de fabada.

No........ prefiero comerme la fabada dame los 2 kg de plata que llevas encima y me lo pienso.

Ñiñiñiñi no dos kg es demasiado.

Pues comete la plata que ya me como yo la fabada y cuando te mueras de hambre cogere tu plata de tus frias manos.


----------



## ELOS (22 Mar 2022)

Se


Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se puede ajustar nada si hay mucha hambre.
> 
> El ajuste sera tengo 10 gramos de plata te los cambio por tu lata de fabada.
> 
> ...



Se dice que la verdadera ganancia de quién tenga metales preciosos la tendrá el que los conserve una vez pasado el caos.
Lógicamente el que conserve un chusco de pan no te lo cambiaría ni por todo el oro del mundo.
Pero sí que habría un comercio negro de bienes de primera necesidad y ahí es donde sobrevivirá el que los posea.

Ya ha pasado a lo largo de la historia


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Ya ha pasado a lo largo de la historia



La historia implicaba un break del fiat y caída a cero en cada reset, con el Gold arrasando la banca de activos de valor para cerrar el loop.

Y éso , Crypto / CBDC pueden impedirlo.

Imo, el momento del metal sería el inicio del próximo sistema, de hecho, el chupinazo oficial.

Si está en el guión, por supuestón. E intentar llegar hasta ahí con MPs a palo seco es una temeridá del copón. La mayoría puede arrepentirse el resto de su vida.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2022)

Tormenta en los mercados de energía:





__





Noticia: - Una "tormenta" en el mar Caspio obligará a reducir la exportación rusa de petróleo en 1 millón de barriles diarios


Calculan que tardarán unos dos meses en reparar la avería. https://tass.com/economy/1425875 Recorte de producción tal vez de falsa bandera... o tal vez ha sido una tormenta. Una narrativa que justifica o da cobertura a medidas económicas apunta a guerra de IV generación. Pueden acotar el...




www.burbuja.info




____________

China considera que el bitcoin es una amenaza para su estabilidad financiera por lo que han sido prohibidos los exchanges y la minería. A cambio favorece









China's Bitcoin trading plunges to 10% of global share from 90%: central bank - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





_El comercio de Bitcoin de China se ha desplomado al 10 por ciento de la participación global desde el 90 por ciento, y el país ha frenado efectivamente la especulación en el comercio de criptomonedas como parte de un esfuerzo para evitar los riesgos financieros internos y restablecer el orden financiero, dijo el jueves el banco central.

El Banco Popular de China (PBC), el banco central, dijo durante una conferencia de trabajo anual el martes que* mantendrá medidas enérgicas contra las transacciones en moneda virtual.* También describió las políticas y tareas clave del mercado financiero para 2022.

*El PBC promoverá el desarrollo estable y sólido de los mercados financieros de la nación, incluido el mercado del oro*, los derivados interbancarios y los valores respaldados por activos, según un comunicado publicado por el PBC el viernes._


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tormenta en los mercados de energía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pastiche baratísimo. Más compincháos con el percal k La Esteban ( de hecho, mucho más , k ésa es sólo una paleta embaucada ).

Asínnn dan gas A AMBOS

...y lo saben...WEAH !

( pero wé...a trincar de los dos...ámox digo yo ).


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Pastiche baratísimo.
> 
> Asínnn da gas a los dos...y bien k lo saben.
> 
> ...WEAH !



Se supone que el bitcoin es un "peligro" para los bancos centrales que no pueden hacer nada contra porque es "anónimo y descentralizado".

Lo cierto es que si que se puede hacer si se tiene voluntad política para hacerlo y se puede reducir la actividad en un 90% en poco más de un año. Ojo, no digo que me parezca bien o mal, digo que si no se hace es por falta de voluntad política para ello.

O te referías a lo de la reducción del petróleo con lo de dar gas a los dos?


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se supone que el bitcoin es un "peligro" para los bancos centrales que no pueden hacer nada contra porque es "anónimo y descentralizado".
> 
> Lo cierto es que si que se puede hacer si se tiene voluntad política para hacerlo y se puede reducir la actividad en un 90% en poco más de un año. Ojo, no digo que me parezca bien o mal, digo que si no se hace es por falta de voluntad política para ello.
> 
> O te referías a lo de la reducción del petróleo con lo de dar gas a los dos?



Si kieren cortar por lo sano, oil por Gold en Shanghai mañana...y s´acaba el gilichow en la hora siguiente. BTC, fiat y su puta madre. ADIÓS y en una hora. Lo sabes tú mil veces mejor k yo. No kieren hacerlo.

Necesitan k el fiat s´esparza por el cryptosistema antes de meterle un amarre...hasta k s´evapore. EL Gold lo para TODO al segundo de ser tan sólo LINKADO al sistema , ni sikiera implementado como moneda o patrón.

Si criminalizan BTC y recomiendan Gold a su plebe , ambos se consolidan, el paripé de la coñomía global se radicaliza aún más...y sigues ganando tiempo a la hiperimpresión k lleve el fiat a cero y al Jubileo...porke lo k está cristalino es k la oxtia en la mesa no la va a dar ni diox.

Macron anunciando cartillas de racionamiento mientras las empresas gabachas siguen trincando en la Russia "ultrasancionada",,,pero Biden, Putin , el chinorri y la de diox... k vayan a deskojonarse de su puta madre. Ya vale k encima d´enculáo ...a hacerse el gilipollas.


Keda por definir si kieren arruinar a todo diox ( y k se pula su metal en la travesía del desierto - ej : los corticoles de Macron por comida puenteando incluso al fiat harán k el personal se pula lo k cuadre , el anillo de bodas si hace falta -) ...o tragan con k la rikeza particular sea transportada al nuevo sistema monetario.

En ese caso, volvemos a lo dicho : La clave será linkarlos ambos en un punto del proceso.

En otro caso, plantear las dos opciones - k una y otra parte contribuyen a alimentar en el "henemijo" - sí generaría un mercáo libre - k es la opción más lógica, imo.

Falta conocer el diseño de las CBDC, k son cruciales. ( por supuesto, encajadas a priori en el discursito de terror Orwelliano pa´seguir la pantomima).


@Spielzeug edito , k casi he dobláo el post.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Si kieren cortar por lo sano, oil por Gold en Shangai mañana...y s´acaba el gilichow en la hora siguiente. BTC, fiat y su puta madre. ADIÓS



Hay líneas rojas que se trazan antes de que al enemigo se le ocurra cruzarla. 

Hay actos que sin implicar violencia o contravenir ningún tratado internacional se consideran actos de guerra. Hay bombas nucleares que no explotan pero deslumbran por su brillo y los daños que causan en el enemigo son comparables. Hay armas de destrucción masiva diferentes según el plano del conflicto. Usarlas implica escalar el conflicto a cuotas difícilmente manejables sin destrucción mutua asegurada.

La ruptura tiene que venir desde dentro, es la población enemiga la que tiene que perder la confianza en la divisa que usa por obligación de su gobierno. Una vez llegado a ese punto en el que la gobernación del territorio enemigo está comprometida es cuando se pueden trapasar ciertas líneas rojas ya que no habrá respuesta efectiva por parte del enemigo.

Todavía tiene que degradarse más la cosa para llegar a ese punto...


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay líneas rojas que se trazan antes de que al enemigo se le ocurra cruzarla.
> 
> Hay actos que sin implicar violencia o contravenir ningún tratado internacional se consideran actos de guerra. Hay bombas nucleares que no explotan pero deslumbran por su brillo y los daños que causan en el enemigo son comparables. Hay armas de destrucción masiva diferentes según el plano del conflicto. Usarlas implica escalar el conflicto a cuotas difícilmente manejables sin destrucción mutua asegurada.
> 
> ...



Hoy he leído un tweet de refilón ande alguien del ekipo de Biden pedía nukes para los ruskys en Ukrania. Las líneas rojas son los padres. O el biruh.

Los giros chuscos de la narrativa cataclíxmica sólo sirven pa´mantener su puta pantomima...mientras llevan el fiat a cero. TODOS.

Por otra parte, es de pura lógica una vez k todos supieran k el fiat estaba K.O. - desde Lehman -. Y encontrar, una vez asumido el reset , ekilibrios para no descalabrarlo todo es un punto de negociación y diplomacia absolutamente elemental...en un mundo ande ya no había UNO k mandara por sus kojonex morenox - k es la novedá tecno-bélica d´esta encrucijada global -.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Por otra parte, es de pura lógica una vez k todos supieran k el fiat estaba K.O. - desde Lehman -. Y encontrar, una vez asumido el reset , ekilibrios para no descalabrarlo todo es un punto de negociación y diplomacia absolutamente elemental



Si hubiera habido acuerdo con el reparto del pastel no estaríamos en esta situación. Si no se ha llegado a un acuerdo es porque no hay acuerdo respecto al reparto no porque no haya habido negociaciones:






EEUU y China están negociando un nuevo sistema monetario


Lo llaman "acuerdo comercial" porque las propias características de la negociación y la ignorancia a la que somete el sistema a la población sobre la naturaleza del dinero impide que puedan enfocar directamente el tema. Lo que voy a comentar son declaraciones de bancos centrales recogidas por...




www.burbuja.info





China rechazó la propuesta del banco central de Inglaterra de una criptomoneda como sustituto del dólar. No se menciona de que cripto se trata pero entiendo que se refieren a una con un reparto que no les conviene. Posiblemente una en la que el 0,1 de las carteras posee la mitad de las unidades monetarias, cuyos exchanges prohibieron al poco tiempo y ahora dicen que supone un peligro para su estabilidad financiera.

Yo no creo que haya un acuerdo entre las élites sobre el reset monetario y sea todo un paripé mientras hacen un reparto previamente pactado. Más bien creo que la guerra de Ucrania va a revelar una guerra abierta entre un occidente pro BTC y un oriente pro oro:






Guerra monetaria: Bitcoin (Ucrania) vs. Oro (Rusia)


Ucrania aprueba el uso del Bitcoin: https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/17/ukraine-legalizes-cryptocurrency-sector-as-donations-pour-in.html Rusia aprueba leyes para que sus ciudadanos compren oro...




www.burbuja.info





The Economist creo que dejó claro que se mete en la madriguera de las criptos:




Supongo que prefieren el reparto de Nakamoto a que el futuro monetario dependa de un oro que, posiblemente, no tenga ni para poder devolverlo a los países que lo tienen custodiado en su territorio.

China prefiere que el reparto sea del activo que lleva décadas acumulando y que fomenta que sus ciudadanos compren mientras prohíben a Nakamoto.

Occidente, mientras tanto, utiliza niños-greta para publicitar viralmente su reparto de pastel favorito y lo promociona cada vez con más descaro:


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Si kieren cortar por lo sano, oil por Gold en Shanghai mañana...y s´acaba el gilichow en la hora siguiente. BTC, fiat y su puta madre. ADIÓS y en una hora. Lo sabes tú mil veces mejor k yo. No kieren hacerlo.
> 
> Necesitan k el fiat s´esparza por el cryptosistema antes de meterle un amarre...hasta k s´evapore. EL Gold lo para TODO al segundo de ser tan sólo LINKADO al sistema , ni sikiera implementado como moneda o patrón.
> 
> ...



Si se confirma lo de las cartillas de racionamiento la gente no va a ser tonta y se va a dar cuenta de la estafa del fiat, el que todavía tenga algo de cash y sepa que el final de ese cash es acabar en una carretilla para ir a comprar el pan, lo meterán todo al oro seguro y tonto el último.

Si llega ese momento yo creo que el oro se va a ir a las nubes y en el momento que ya sea inalcanzable para la gente normal y sólo puedan comprarlo los estados, la presión se transmitirá a la plata que también subirá a la estratosfera.

Habrá que estar muy atentos para hacer la transición y deshacerse de todos los papeles y cargar metales antes de que se desate la tormenta.

El bitcoin no termino de verlo, simplemente porque detrás de él no hay nada tangible. La blockchain es un gran invento pero el bitcoin al no estar respaldado por nada físico puede valer 0 de un día para otro.

Una onza de oro si nadie la valora puede llegar a valer 0 pero sigue siendo una onza de "algo". Un bitcoin no es más que un hash criptográfico que no sirve para nada.

El que tiene un bitcoin o una shitcoin tiene en cambio algo parecido a esto:
2beeeb5eb9ac7185247338b59ba83f3ecb08f219cb5f494bd61a2f3465787745c5355e312dd5cea48fde6d02d7905de282902112344f34f98395ac2b6e817d79


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si hubiera habido acuerdo con el reparto del pastel no estaríamos en esta situación. Si no se ha llegado a un acuerdo es porque no hay acuerdo respecto al reparto no porque no hay habido negociaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un reparto del pastel no arreglaría nada. No a todo diox. Es mejor cargarse TODO el fiat.

Porke...cómo "deskiebras" el fiat ? Cuatrillones en derivados , cada uno de su madre y condición, unos de suma cero, otros k implican destrucción en cascadas de terceros...son CONTRATOS , "bichos vivos" , no cifras concretas en un papel o una base de datos, aunke sean referenciadas a una moneda de mierda. Lo pasas a un sistema de dinero "sólido" y ya está ? Ni por el forro, es k ya no es k no puedas hacerlo, sino k disentirías sikiera en calibrarlo - si es k se puede , k lo dudo -.

No creo k el consenso EN UNA MONEDA sea la solución. Cómo se fían unos de otros ? Vasos comunicantes, sí.

El "sandwich" k comento del mercáo libre es mejor. Ambos con SUS bazas, sólidas, sin k las haya diseñáo ni mangoneao el henemijo. Les falta VINCULARLAS entre sí. Si ves k "los otros" mangonean...candáo hermético , 4 weltas a la llave...y sigues a lo tuyo , pero sin verte dentro de otro callejón sin salida otro siglo más. Un ekilibrio constante , nada de confianzas. Nahide, ni unos ni otros, pueden aceptar éso de los de enfrente. Oro flotante y sobrio, BTC flotante/montaña rusa...y CBDC anudándolo todo, pero también como cortafuegos a la vez.

Ambos están empujando a sus poblaciones a pillar posiciones. ( Oriente en recomendaciones directas...Occidente, tacitamente, con la wevonada crypto en los medios...y lo k keda ). De cualkier modo, Crypto es expresión fiat y está por demostrar k sea pasta per sé y no sólo importes fiat subiendo a la luna y bajando a las cloacas...cosa k al Gold no le ocurre. Oriente sabe k su sistema funcionará, de acuerdo con Occidente o no. Y éso desde un plano de polarización k a priori ya me chirría...porke tampoco estoy seguro de k crypto no se haya creado para devaluar el fiat y haluego, matarlos a los dos - o, cuando menos, no "oficializarlo" una vez hecho el trabajo sucio de desviar la hiperinflación - . Por éso te digo k hay k saber si aún en este escenario ya de puros estafadores ni sikiera se cortan y kieren seguir robando a su/s población/es o sólo darles una salida.

Las CBDC deben decir mucho en éso. La concepción "pública" es , para variar, conspiranoica, peliculera y ridícula, incluso con los cryptoflipáos asumiendo su capacidá para darles la espalda o no...y tirar de Bitcoins a espaldas del percal...cuando van a ser las herramientas futuras de la Kastuza. Todo, el metal también, se usará si los centralbanksters - o cualkiera k sea su reencarnación Kastuza - lo han consensuado asínnn .


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Porke...cómo "deskiebras" el fiat ?



Hay que deshacerse primero del sistema que se ha creado en torno a sus reglas.

1. Rompiendo la cadena de suministro
2. Rompiendo el sistema de formación de precio de las materias primas
3. Recomponiendo el sistema de formación de precio en otros mercados con otras reglas y otras divisas
4. Recomponiendo la cadena de suministro con otro colateral no fiat.

Estamos en la fase 2. Es posible que la transición entre el punto dos y el tres se produzca coincidiendo con la desestabilización social del territorio enemigo en caso de que no se sienten a negociar. O bien se forma un nuevo "muro de Berlín" de carácter monetario con dos bloques enfrentados.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Se
> 
> Se dice que la verdadera ganancia de quién tenga metales preciosos la tendrá el que los conserve una vez pasado el caos.
> Lógicamente el que conserve un chusco de pan no te lo cambiaría ni por todo el oro del mundo.
> ...



Si pero haber el caos que nos van a traer estos que cualquiera sabe por que como venga la tercera guerra mundial al final ni mis latas me van a salvar, no puedo llevarme las latas al frente igual que tampoco vamos a poder llevar oros encima para pegar escopetazos o mas bien para que nos los peguen a nosotros, haber quien esta tranquilo ahora ni en una trinchera cuando sabes que los drones esos te meten la ostia sin saber ni de donde viene.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si se confirma lo de las cartillas de racionamiento la gente no va a ser tonta y se va a dar cuenta de la estafa del fiat, el que todavía tenga algo de cash y sepa que el final de ese cash es acabar en una carretilla para ir a comprar el pan, lo meterán todo al oro seguro y tonto el último.
> 
> Si llega ese momento yo creo que el oro se va a ir a las nubes y en el momento que ya sea inalcanzable para la gente normal y sólo puedan comprarlo los estados, la presión se transmitirá a la plata que también subirá a la estratosfera.
> 
> ...



Si se confirma… si llega… a mi me parece que ya estamos en ello 

O es un caso si tanto sanchez como draghi ventilan el racionamiento de bienes de primera necesidad a la vez que nos dicen que todo va bien?


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si se confirma lo de las cartillas de racionamiento la gente no va a ser tonta y se va a dar cuenta de la estafa del fiat, el que todavía tenga algo de cash y sepa que el final de ese cash es acabar en una carretilla para ir a comprar el pan, lo meterán todo al oro seguro y tonto el último.
> 
> Si llega ese momento yo creo que el oro se va a ir a las nubes y en el momento que ya sea inalcanzable para la gente normal y sólo puedan comprarlo los estados, la presión se transmitirá a la plata que también subirá a la estratosfera.
> 
> ...



Es k éso están haciendo : Empujar al personal a k meta su fiat en otros activos - en Occidente, en crypto...porke otra del metal es k ES FINITO y con una kiebra del fiat global como hecho consumado, sá acabaría de servir EN HORAS- . Exchanges, y si no bitcoins, cryptos...tienes tantas como imaginación y programadores en el mundo. Y entre los muchos factores k éso acarrea en uno u otro caso, yo siempre atiendo a k cambiar de sistema "sin parar mákina" es una máxima Kastuza en este embrollo , tanto por no kebrar la economía mundial...como para despojar de valor al fiat POR INUNDACiÓN.

Algo además k distorsiona todo , aunke pueda ser visto como un matiz menor , es k Oriente aconseja a su población...pero Occidente sólo puede "sugerir" ...porke no puede asumir k SU fiat ( Dolar y en menor medida, euro ) es una estafa INTEGRAL. Gran parte de este stand by añadido de penurias y caos - no el del fiat en caída, el del paripé k nos endiñan - es por éso...porke los criminales jamás reconocerán su enculada a todo diox, su "propia gente" incluída...y encima, recomendarles haluego la solución. Más allá de la responsabilidá por semejante berenjenal del más severo perjuicio hacia todo diox...con ké autoridá y confianza ?

Bitcoin no es tangible. Pero el biruh tampoco, la kakuna k todo diox se ha chutáo, tampoco...la libertá de los hijos del personal o su salú , tampoco... el derecho a currar , a salir a cenar o a pasear o visitar a tu familia en la provincia de al láo , tampoco...ni la cifra de la cipoteca media en la pantalla del cajero del banco. Hacen falta más ejemplos para constatar k lo tangible da para lo k da en lo weno y en lo malo ? Lo TANGIBLE está muy sobrevaloráo y es un recurso bastante boomer y diría k hasta comodón, sorry. Y BTC es un invento de mil pares de kojonex. A expensas del rol k se le tenga asignáo en el próximo chow...porke las CBDC también pueden serlo . Como impresión personal y espero k gráfica...la percepción mainstream es k BTC es una consecuencia de internék..."su dinero". Pues bien...yo cada día dudo más de k internet - la arpanet k la armada yankee regaló al mundo - no haya sido sólo la herramienta necesaria para expandir Bitcoin...y lo digo pero k muy en serio.

El asunto es k el dinero digital - o sus expresiones y/o medios de pago - van a funcionar en adelante sí o sí...incluso si los TANGIBLES - MPs y materias primas - son el ancla monetaria ·elegida". Y ojo...una nacionalización del Gold , más k lógica de considerarse éso el standard de rikeza mundial, incluso la nacionalización más respetuosa, también sería una retahíla intangible de números y letras como la k has expuesto. Con lo k va a ser k no está ahí el kiz de esta cuestión.


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay que deshacerse primero del sistema que se ha creado en torno a sus reglas.
> 
> 1. Rompiendo la cadena de suministro
> 2. Rompiendo el sistema de formación de precio de las materias primas
> ...



No,no, no...asínnn lo sustituyes. Ahí d´acuerdo.

Pero...y los intereses creáos en esta partida...casualmente entre los entes más poderosos del planeta ? Esto no va de desenchufar un "coso monetario" y tener otro operativo...k éso seguro k es posible y mil veces más fiable y justo. Y por éso he de volver a lo de pasar página...sin parar mákina.

A ver si poniéndotelo al revés, k tú eres mú forofo.

China tiene la LME pillada de los wevox...ahí d´acuerdo y ya hemos tratáo de ello.

Recuerdas ( y hablo de memoria, pero es sintomático de kojonex y de no encajar al dedillo, no sería muy distinto ) ké paso creo k al mes o dos de la petada de las repos k ya era un petardazo a todas luces incluso pa´l más lelo - de hecho, el detonante de todo este desastre, imo - , hacia Noviembre ???

Wallestrí y tóa la banka kastuza perdiendo el ojal porke en China ya podían trincar más del 49% del accionariado en tól sistema financiero chinorri...y JPM, Merryl Lynch y tóa la santa compaña entrando a saco con sus trillonadas.

Sin k un fiat global ( ya en la casaputax chinorri como plus d´integridá mafiosabankster, es k ni entro ) tuviese ARCHIgarantizada su supervivencia en las infinitas expresiones Y CONDICIONES de malabarismo de k tira el sistema financiero trilero...en esa tesitura no mueve un chavo ni diox.


Yo, con razón o sin ella...no veo henemijos, sino colaboradores de un nikeláo YA PELEADO HACE TIEMPO. Impresión personal, nada más k por lógica.

Y en los muros k veo, ya te lo he dicho, no veo tantos paralelismos de antaño : Departamentos estancos sin k el estafador imperialixta de turno ponga tu rikeza patas arriba cuando le venga en gana ...y condenáos a entenderse, no hay otra. Asínnn lo veo yo. ( Y tal como te digo k ´éso tiene k estar negociáo por kojonex, k puedes interpretar como k menosprecio el rol de Oriente - cuando en absoluto es asínnn - ...te digo k en su momentito "Lehman" una posición de fuerza Usana en una negociación imposible de trasladar a las armas sería ridícula ...ya k el resto de la rikeza global se sabía ferpektamente tratando con un pre-cadáver entubáo - con mucho k joder, OK...pero poco k IMPONER - ).


----------



## IvanRios (22 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si se confirma lo de las cartillas de racionamiento la gente no va a ser tonta y se va a dar cuenta de la estafa del fiat, el que todavía tenga algo de cash y sepa que el final de ese cash es acabar en una carretilla para ir a comprar el pan, lo meterán todo al oro seguro y tonto el último.
> 
> Si llega ese momento yo creo que el oro se va a ir a las nubes y en el momento que ya sea inalcanzable para la gente normal y sólo puedan comprarlo los estados, la presión se transmitirá a la plata que también subirá a la estratosfera.
> 
> ...



Para que una onza de oro, y todavía más de plata, no sea valorada por nadie, no tendría que haber nadie en la existencia que pudiera valorar y solo así no sería valorada por nadie. Porque la cuestión es que la plata -y los metales en general- son materiales útiles e incluso necesarios para la civilización humana; y cada día serán más valorados debido a su escasez cada vez mayor, a la cada vez mayor dificultad en la extracción por falta de energía y, también, debido a su papel en la necesaria transición energética. Así que no pasará que los metales dejen de ser valorades sino que cada vez lo serán más.


----------



## Lego. (22 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Si kieren cortar por lo sano, oil por Gold en Shanghai mañana...y s´acaba el gilichow en la hora siguiente. BTC, fiat y su puta madre. ADIÓS y en una hora.



Si Rusia anuncia eso, _oil for gold_, el tenderete no creo que dure una hora. Diría que explota en unos 20 nanosegundos  (algoritmos y HFT mediante).

Durante los primeros diez segundos muchos pensarían que es un "glitch". Luego, que quizá un ataque de hackers rusos a la hinternec, pero sus móviles siguen funcionando. A los veinte o treinta segundos más o menos empezaría el pánico. En tres minutos está en todas las televisiones. En cinco los bancos cerrados y sus apps online también. Para entonces el hilo mítico de burbuja ya tiene cuatro páginas de "pillo sitio"

Da para peli.


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Si Rusia anuncia eso, _oil for gold_, el tenderete no creo que dure una hora. Diría que explota en unos 20 nanosegundos  (algoritmos y HFT mediante).
> 
> Durante los primeros diez segundos muchos pensarían que es un "glitch". Luego, que quizá un ataque de hackers rusos a la hinternec, pero sus móviles siguen funcionando. A los veinte o treinta segundos más o menos empezaría el pánico. En tres minutos está en todas las televisiones. En cinco los bancos cerrados y sus apps online también. Para entonces el hilo mítico de burbuja ya tiene cuatro páginas de "pillo sitio"
> 
> Da para peli.



No te apostabas un dedo a k pasara ?

La putada k no lo perderías. ( sorry )

Más esperable la reunión de marras d´este fin de mes para "borrador" monetario Euroasiático y tal y tal...y seguir pateando la lata cual "Vacuna obligatoria en Alimaña"...a unos meses vista, por supuestón.

En fin...se materializará algo parecido algún día. Se supone.

Físico manda, no hay más.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Si Rusia anuncia eso, _oil for gold_, el tenderete no creo que dure una hora. Diría que explota en unos 20 nanosegundos  (algoritmos y HFT mediante).
> 
> Durante los primeros diez segundos muchos pensarían que es un "glitch". Luego, que quizá un ataque de hackers rusos a la hinternec, pero sus móviles siguen funcionando. A los veinte o treinta segundos más o menos empezaría el pánico. En tres minutos está en todas las televisiones. En cinco los bancos cerrados y sus apps online también. Para entonces el hilo mítico de burbuja ya tiene cuatro páginas de "pillo sitio"
> 
> Da para peli.



Los rusos no se pero si lo hace Arabia sí


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2022)

Rumor: - Más de 100 países preparan un movimiento conjunto para abandonar el dólar


Rumores, rumores... Parece que hay un acuerdo de cien países para dejar conjuntamente el sistema monetario basado en el dólar. Proyecto Sandman lo llaman...




www.burbuja.info





Rumores...


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rumor: - Más de 100 países preparan un movimiento conjunto para abandonar el dólar
> 
> 
> Rumores, rumores... Parece que hay un acuerdo de cien países para dejar conjuntamente el sistema monetario basado en el dólar. Proyecto Sandman lo llaman...
> ...



CIFRAS.

Hay k despojarlos de la impresora YA. Ni el mes k viene ni su puta madre. Cada chanchullo k se curran afecta a comida en el plato o gasolina en una ambulancia. Y LES SUDA LA POYA.











y, en medio de la ducha de trillones...mierda en plato y garrote por el ojal a los suknormales de tragaderas sin fin.

"Si no tienen pan...k koman pasteles" en 2022 y en plena Francia, con dos kojonazos.








...y el funcionariado trincón y otros peleles del Cantillon oficial de la Banke de Frrrrrrance/BCE , tal k las danzarinas y muditas tiktokeras de los hospis cañís, aferrándose a sus últimos cromos...y "k se mueran los feos" , faltaría piú :









Sondage DERNIER SONDAGE 1er tour - Infogram







infogram.com


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (23 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> CIFRAS.
> 
> Hay k despojarlos de la impresora YA. Ni el mes k viene ni su puta madre. Cada chanchullo k se curran afecta a comida en el plato o gasolina en una ambulancia. Y LES SUDA LA POYA.
> 
> ...



Que hay un problema de escasez de materias primas? No hay problema cuando puedes imprimir euros a volonté!


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Que hay un problema de escasez de materias primas? No hay problema cuando puedes imprimir euros a volonté!



mientras hayan volonté de pillártelos por ellas.


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

*copypasteo post de mi hylo kolonavírico...iluminaÇao eskizoide, la primavera, la sangre altera y tó éso...


Los tiros, los tiros, los tiros...por ánde irían los putos tiros.

La simbiosis k ya reconocen bitcoñeros de pro con el criterio suficiente como para parir este hylo subido unos post atrás ha acabado de reafirmarme definitivamente en k BTC es desaiáo mogollón pa´ledarse en puta pirotecnia y está akí pa´pillar cetro - no el k venden, pero sí uno en pro del marronazo del fiat yankee - : 






Jir comes da NWO


+ demolizión , + iconitos... Los suknors too...k´hay k llegar al último gil del globo al nivel en k lo entienda.




www.burbuja.info







En fin...Xexuda RefleÇao de mediodía ( y "el nudo, el nudo, el nudo sorpresa...k me tiene de cabeza y daría sentido al show y k siempre espero k los yankees se puedan sacar de la manga" ):

Si el USD necesita no sólo k BTC demande nueva morralla...sino k se consolide como reservorio monetario de esa masa de confetti sin k se desmorone...

Podrían anudarse esos 21 minoyes de chapas...a las Reservas doradas usanas ?...y seguir comerciando con ello en el nuevo tablero global de Materias Primas ? ( Es decir...sería BTC el bono REAL del Tesoro USA ? - y kien no haya solucionáo su confetti...ajo y awa - ).

Bien...según tenencias "oficiales" ( a expensas de cifras bajo el mantel k todos presumen a China o Russia...pero nahide a los principales manipuladores del precio del Gold físico mundial )

8.000. toneladas
8.000.000 kilos
256 minoyes de onzas

1 BTC = 12 onzas. Y k los BRICS operen a su puta bola, k afectaría al confetti, no a la Reserva de Rikeza Real Usana. Reserva ampliable mediante entrega de físico a cambio de BONOS USA respaldáos en RIkeza Real - no confiscación - por parte de tenedores priváos.

...y al k tenga deudas en confetti...se le imprime a su gusto.

No hay default ni responsabilidá del tesoro yankee sobre la deuda creada en medio siglo de billetes...k no garantiza Oro alguno...salvo a los poseedores de Bitcoins. EL k tenga confetti...k lo gaste en lo k los precios de mercado marken. Chicles a 100 dólares y paridas parejas.

Idem pa´la pozilga uropeda. Y todo akél k se kiera apuntar .

AhÍ está el Combo y el vínculo Gold/BTC. 

Chin-pún.*



@Spielzeug @Muttley @Long_Gamma

*Judy Shelton...a la salú. *


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> *copypasteo post de mi hylo kolonavírico...iluminaÇao eskizoide, la primavera, la sangre altera y tó éso...
> 
> 
> Los tiros, los tiros, los tiros...por ánde irían los putos tiros.
> ...



No lo veo, respuesta corta.

Qué interés van a tener en perder la titularidad del oro para entregárselo a las direcciones de BTC que no controlen? Con qué base legal lo harían?

No te lo tomes a mal pero creo que le estás dando más relevancia a BTC de la que tiene y te estás montando unas historias que no tienen sentido ni son implementables
Un BTC respaldado por oro no tiene sentido en un esquema de creación de nuevas unidades monetarias se basan en un protocolo prefijado. Un token respaldado por oro es necesario que sus unidades puedan aumentar o disminuir en función del oro que tenga su emisor.


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No lo veo, respuesta corta.
> 
> Qué interés van a tener en perder la titularidad del oro para entregárselo a las direcciones de BTC que no controlen? Con qué base legal lo harían?
> 
> ...



No hay porké perder la titularidá del Oro...como no hay k perder la de BTC. Si kieres una referencia estable y OFICIAL, PUEDES rekerir bonos por Gold. Sería la liberalización total del mercáo, con BTC de curso legal.

Y no es RESPALDARLO es VINCULARLO. Si crecen las Reservas del país, crece la Rikeza de BTC y sus poseedores. Una medida INTERNA nacional , no internacional para los poseedores de materias primas k harán con ellas lo k les salga del nardo ( venderlas por Gold probablemente y ojalá ).

Es el ekilibrio ferpekto k la masa mainstream malentendía para el fiat "Lo respalda la Rikeza del país" ...y un reflejo claváo de un status razonable de rikeza en un territorio sin espejismos ni chanchullos de fiat infinito - probablemente las CBDC o alguna expresión de ellas -.

Creo k ambos van a ser vinculados en Occidente. Más allá de matices k son imposibles de prever, mira lo k confieren a sus economías fiat kebradas. Se follan el fiat y sus pufos...y los BRICS no les marcan el paso...sólo por éso, es un paseo en barca dominical como viaje a la próxima pantalla. Pa´darte con un canto en los dientes, dado el descalabro.

Defenderse de la tiranía de blokes no es sólo protegerse de la dictadura fiat occidental...también de la dictadura de las materias primas orientales. Akí tó diox mete su culo a la paré.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2022)

__





*Tema mítico* : - Última hora: Rusia sólo aceptará rublos para el pago de suministro de gas a Europa


Noticia fresca de RT: El presidente ruso señaló que en las últimas semanas varios países han tomado decisiones ilegítimas para congelar los activos de Rusia y agregó que Occidente ha desgastado toda la confianza en sus monedas. El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha ordenado este...




www.burbuja.info





El hecho de que un país con una balanza comercial positiva pida su propia divisa a cambio de los productos que exporta, cambia por completo el funcionamiento del sistema monetario invirtiendo la situación actual. Más explicado en este hilo:






*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info





El esquema supone introducir un límite a la impresión de terceros países introduciendo al oro en el esquema. Es una bomba nuclear de carácter monetario por las repercusiones que tiene para el dólar y para el oro.


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

Sep...k sea la madalena, k tortilla en el cofi pa´poco wen flashback iba a dar.

Desde hace medio siglo lo sirlero y malabarístico impera en Occidente , no soy yo el k lo ha montáo asínn. Y creo k BTC es el pase de manos para minimizar lo irremediable de la pureza , lo palpable y sus kojonex sobre la mesa.

El post de antes son manotazos al aire...pero lo van a intentar vincular como hay un diox.


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuentas con k los rublos sólo se faciliten por Gold ?


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

Ya, ya...

Era una coña a cuento de´l efecto Proustiano. La tortilla sumergida jodía el loop.

Respecto a l´alta´lkurnia y formazión k me delata ...habrá k´afanarse en la desconstrukÇao. Los años no pasan en balde.


----------



## IvanRios (23 Mar 2022)

Van subiendo más los premiums y el tiempo de espera. Maple leaf coininvest, premium del 33'13% y envio estimado en 94-95 días


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Van subiendo más los premiums y el tiempo de espera. Maple leaf coininvest, premium del 33'13% y envio estimado en 94-95 días
> Ver archivo adjunto 996246



En la vetadeoro tienes onzas por debajo de 29€ y con plazos inferiores. Arcas y filarmonicas con premium de 25 - 26% sobre el spot...


----------



## IvanRios (23 Mar 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> En la vetadeoro tienes onzas por debajo de 29€ y con plazos inferiores. Arcas y filarmonicas con premium de 25 - 26% sobre el spot...



Sí. Si no recuerdo mal, con ese premium que comentas está el arca en cmc y la filarmònica (varios años) en andorrano. Pero lo que me parece interesante del tema es que los premiums en general están subiendo bastante (en dracma los tenían normalmente entre el 19'50 para la Britannia, maples etc en un 25%. Hoy los tiene todos por encima del 30%), lo cual probablemente sea señal de escasez; y la demanda, a tenor del tiempo de espera (más de tres meses para la maple coininvest, un pasote) sería señal de altísima demanda.


----------



## Tichy (23 Mar 2022)

En gold.de tienes bastantes tiendas con premium para la plata por debajo del 25%. Bien es verdad que actualmente muchas han dejado de enviar al extranjero o lo hacen a costes elevados, pero si se busca, algo se encuentra. Luego siempre están los belgas, aunque todos sabemos el peligro que tienen como la cosa se tuerza por cualquier motivo.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Cuentas con k los rublos sólo se faciliten por Gold ?



No aceptan divisas de países hostiles por lo que quedarían excluidos USD, EUR, GBP, JPY, AUD, NZD y KRW (las principales divisas de reserva exceptuando el yuan). Ya dijeron que aceptan yuanes y oro.

En este esquema, sólo tienen rublos aquellos países que tengan una balanza comercial positiva respecto a Rusia, los demás tienen que conseguirlos y aquí es donde entraría en juego el oro como forma de conseguir rublos para aquellos países cuya balanza respecto a Rusia sea negativa.

En este esquema, si adoptado por el resto de países, los países con balanza comercial deficitaria tiene que liquidar oro para conseguir las divisas que necesitan para importar (o revertir la balanza comercial con un doloroso ajuste interno).

En este esquema, que el resto tenga tu divisa como parte de sus reservas, no significa que esa divisa sea poderosa si no todo lo contrario ya que esa divisa sólo va a servir para adquirir productos en el territorio que la acepten.

Es decir, se acabó exportar inflación para EEUU y todos los dólares que guarda el mundo volverían a EEUU ya que sería el único lugar donde podrían ser liquidados.

Por otro lado, este esquema deberia acabar con la supresión del precio del oro, ya que a los países les conviene una revaluación del precio del oro que haga aumentar su poder adquisitivo y que las reservas oro existentes puedan cundir más que con los precios deprimidos.

Es una bomba nuclear de carácter monetario. Posiblemente sea una línea roja que tienen marcada desde que en 2014 Rusia anunció su intención de hacerlo pero no llegó a implementar más que parcialmente.

Parece que ha llegado el momento de hacerlo como respuesta al bloqueo del SWIFT que había sido señalado por Rusia como una línea roja.

Veremos cómo responde el otro bando pero tiene pinta de que la situación seguirá escalando...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2022)

Me parece que os estan tangando, conozco joyeros que si quieren compran sacos de entre 5 y 25 kg de plata de un dia para otro con premiums como mucho de un 4 a 6%

Si es menos de 25kg de plata los tienen al dia siguientes de pedirlos.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (23 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Para que una onza de oro, y todavía más de plata, no sea valorada por nadie, no tendría que haber nadie en la existencia que pudiera valorar y solo así no sería valorada por nadie. Porque la cuestión es que la plata -y los metales en general- son materiales útiles e incluso necesarios para la civilización humana; y cada día serán más valorados debido a su escasez cada vez mayor, a la cada vez mayor dificultad en la extracción por falta de energía y, también, debido a su papel en la necesaria transición energética. Así que no pasará que los metales dejen de ser valorades sino que cada vez lo serán más.



Estando totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices, yo aún diría más, y es que para que el oro o la plata dejaran de tener valor, 7.000 millones de personas que si no me equivoco hay actualmente en el mundo tendrían que aceptar, y hacerlo a la vez, que no tienen valor. Eso es imposible. El oro y la plata llevan teniendo valor desde que hay memoria, y es psicológicamente imposible convencer a todo el mundo de que de repente no tienen valor, y además hacerlo de forma que todo el mundo lo acepte a la vez. Sin embargo es bastante fácil convencer, si no a todo el mundo, sí a la mayoría de la población, de que las criptos no valen nada, lo que de hecho se traduciría en una caída descomunal en su valor.


----------



## OBDC (23 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me parece que os estan tangando, conozco joyeros que si quieren compran sacos de entre 5 y 25 kg de plata de un dia para otro con premiums como mucho de un 4 a 6%
> 
> Si es menos de 25kg de plata los tienen al dia siguientes de pedirlos.



Curioso que nadie te pregunta como comprar a estos precios....
Ahhh...es cierto, me olvide que aquí en el foro se intenta vender donde interesa que vendan...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## RNSX (23 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me parece que os estan tangando, conozco joyeros que si quieren compran sacos de entre 5 y 25 kg de plata de un dia para otro con premiums como mucho de un 4 a 6%
> 
> Si es menos de 25kg de plata los tienen al dia siguientes de pedirlos.



eso es granalla, no? yo antes compraba a spot, la ultima vez compre con algo de premium y a dia de hoy no me extrañaria que tuviera mas, las monedas son otra cosa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2022)

RNSX dijo:


> eso es granalla, no? yo antes compraba a spot, la ultima vez compre con algo de premium y a dia de hoy no me extrañaria que tuviera mas, las monedas son otra cosa.



Las monedas son otra cosa por que ?

Por que es mas chupi comprar onzas por un 30% mas de su precio ?

Le vas a esplicar en caso de mad max a la viejecilla de turno que un panda vale mas que si le das su equivalente en plata ? la viejecilla querra su plata al peso dependiendo de lo que le quieras cambiar, quien dice viejecilla dice jovenzuelo.

Aqui se esta diciendo que en estos momentos no hay plata suficiente y me dicen en estos dias pasados que en estos momentos se puede pedir plata por entre un 4 y un 6% de comision sobre el precio de spot, tambien me dicen que si es de 25 kg a 5 te los tienen preparados al dia siguientes de pedirlos.

En estos momentos no es dificil conseguir plata.

Yo prefiero 1 kg de granalla que 700 gramos en monedas si la quiero de cara a un futuro pensando en un hipotetico mad max.

Ademas soy mañoso si me pongo soy capaz de hacer figuras de osos pandas de verdad con esa plata en vez de monedas pandas, luego haber quien convence a la viejecilla de que mi figura del oso de 40 gramos vale menos que la moneda de 30 gramos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2022)

En Alemania si estan comprando bastante oro, me lo confirman joyeros, pero es por que estan acojonados de que no saben que cojones esta pasando y si vamos camino a la tercera guerra mundial, no es que quieran el oro para proteger dinero, lo quieren por que piensan que puede llegar la guerra y quieren tener su oro para poder comprar.

Tambien estan amasando latas y comida, estan bastante acojonados, el sabado me estuvieron contando sobre los alemanes precisamente.

Ellos no estan buscando monedas, buscan joyas, lingotes o cualquier cosa de oro que les salga bien de precio.

No se que es lo que se estara moviendo y diciendo por alli pero hay mucha inquietud, escuche un audio en el que se hacia un encargo y litaralmente decia algo asi como es increible no sabemos que esta pasando esta situacion es terrible.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Curioso que nadie te pregunta como comprar a estos precios....
> Ahhh...es cierto, me olvide que aquí en el foro se intenta vender donde interesa que vendan...
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Pues si es raro, yo que se, en caso de valer las monedillas 1 euro mas de su precio lo veo medio normal que prefieran la moneda bonita o aunque sea por tema de coleccionar o yo que se, a mi tambien me gusta tener archivadores llenos de monedas, desde chico me gusta coleccionar de todo.

Pero si ya se escapa todo y el palo que te meten es gordo prefiero granalla y como he dicho antes encima si quiero me distraigo y me puedo poner a hacer tonterias con esa granalla.


----------



## T-34 (23 Mar 2022)

Yo lo que digo es, para meterte en una onza de plata, no preferis una moneda 1/10 d oro? El premium es menor.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (23 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Van subiendo más los premiums y el tiempo de espera. Maple leaf coininvest, premium del 33'13% y envio estimado en 94-95 días
> Ver archivo adjunto 996246



Es en esta moneda en concreto. La razón es que los usanos compran principalmente silver eagles, que cada vez son mas escasas por problemas de la Mint que los fabrica, y si se suman los premiums surrealistas que tienen pues hacen que se vayan a otra moneda.. cual? Pues fácil, la mas conocida para ellos detrás del Eagle, la que mas a mano tienen, la de sus vecinos del norte, el Maple Leaf, con premiums sensiblemente menores, por lo que tiene últimamente muchísima demanda.

Por eso aquí cada vez llegan menos y con mas plazo de envio y premiums cada vez mas grandes. A nosotros nos pillan mas a mano las filarmónicas o britannias.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Mar 2022)

Canario en la mina...sobre las 11 de mañana tomando un café en un bar he visto un anuncio de un comprooro en la tele. No me acuerdo la cadena pero seguro que era una de las principales 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IvanRios (24 Mar 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Es en esta moneda en concreto. La razón es que los usanos compran principalmente silver eagles, que cada vez son mas escasas por problemas de la Mint que los fabrica, y si se suman los premiums surrealistas que tienen pues hacen que se vayan a otra moneda.. cual? Pues fácil, la mas conocida para ellos detrás del Eagle, la que mas a mano tienen, la de sus vecinos del norte, el Maple Leaf, con premiums sensiblemente menores, por lo que tiene últimamente muchísima demanda.
> 
> Por eso aquí cada vez llegan menos y con mas plazo de envio y premiums cada vez mas grandes. A nosotros nos pillan mas a mano las filarmónicas o britannias.



Bueno, pero por ejemplo, también en coininvest, el canguro lleva un 29'10% y las filarmónicas en cualquier tienda lo tienen al 30% mínimo. Dracma, cmc y andorrano, salvo excepciones, tienen los premiums sobre el 30% de mínimo. A mí me parece que están subiendo de forma general.


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> *copypasteo post de mi hylo kolonavírico...iluminaÇao eskizoide, la primavera, la sangre altera y tó éso...
> 
> 
> Los tiros, los tiros, los tiros...por ánde irían los putos tiros.
> ...



Estoy flixpando...como 5 ó 6 horas más tarde de la conversa de ayer :

*USdólar avanti , BTC/Gold revoloteando los USTreasurys.*


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Bueno, pero por ejemplo, también en coininvest, el canguro lleva un 29'10% y las filarmónicas en cualquier tienda lo tienen al 30% mínimo. Dracma, cmc y andorrano, salvo excepciones, tienen los premiums sobre el 30% de mínimo. A mí me parece que están subiendo de forma general.



Si, es generalizado, el precio del físico cada vez se separa mas del papel, pero si te fijas en cualquier pagina, las Maples en particular son mas caras que el resto. 
Yo casi no miro paginas españolas, y menos para sacar ningún tipo de conclusión, ya que no pintan nada como no pinta nada nuestro país en el ámbito internacional, pero la ultima vez que las miré se cumplía.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (24 Mar 2022)

Más que canario en la mina, es una reacción natural en tiempos de acojone e incertidumbre:

Los alemanes compran oro.
Los españoles aceite de girasol y papel higiénico.


----------



## ELOS (24 Mar 2022)

T-34 dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es, para meterte en una onza de plata, no preferis una moneda 1/10 d oro? El premium es menor.



Está demostrado que es mucho más fácil revender una moneda o el equivalente a una pequeña de oro


----------



## T-34 (24 Mar 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Está demostrado que es mucho más fácil revender una moneda o el equivalente a una pequeña de oro



Pero es mas de un 20% de diferencia en el premium


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Mar 2022)

Boris Johnson fuera de sí y apunta a las reservas de oro. Dice que se han traspasado "líneas rojas" con la muerte de civiles pero, en mi opinión, la línea roja es el anuncio de la venta de gas en rublos:









Boris wants to punish Putin by going for Russia's gold as 'he already crossed red lines'


Boris Johnson now wants to go for Russia's gold reserves in his bid to tighten the screws on Moscow, saying Putin has already crossed a red line by bombing civilians.




www.lbc.co.uk





También tenemos a la comisión bipartisana de EEUU "stop Russia Gold" con la que pretenden sancionar a cualquiera que comerciar con oro ruso:






Rep. Sherrill Pushes to Restrict Putin’s Access to Gold


Washington, DC– Representative Mikie Sherrill (NJ-11) is pushing to cut-off Vladimir Putin’s access to the Russian Central Bank’s extensive gold reserves, currently being used to fund Putin’s unprovoked war against Ukraine, through her new bipartisan legislation, the Stop Russian GOLD Act...




sherrill.house.gov





Los anglos saben que el oro es el punto débil del sistema monetario con el que dominan el mundo. 

Saben que se acaba de lanzar una bomba monetaria que invierte el funcionamiento del sistema monetario actual y los dólares que inundan el mundo van a volver a EEUU.

Saben que les va resultar difícil mantener la gobernabilidad ante la posible hiperinflación del dólar. Creo que van a meter toda la carne en el asador dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generación y la situación posiblemente escale. Rusia se está preparando ante posibles desestabilizaciones y han restringido el acceso a Google desde ayer (se suma al resto de redes sociales occidentales bloqueadas o restringidas)


----------



## ELOS (24 Mar 2022)

T-34 dijo:


> Pero es mas de un 20% de diferencia en el premium



Ya , pero hay que mirar todas las variables posibles.
El que compra un coche suele informarse también por el precio de una hipotética venta


----------



## IvanRios (24 Mar 2022)

La futura (y ya presente) escasez de petróleo será fundamental para los precios y la accesibilidad de los metales.


*Domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad en 10 km/h y conducir por turnos, las medida de la Agencia de la Energía para ahorrar petróleo.*


Domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad en 10 km/h y conducir por turnos, las medida estrella de la Agencia de la Energía para ahorrar petróleo

La Agencia Internacional de Energía (IEA, por sus siglas en inglés) vaticina que, de seguir las cosas por su curso actual (especialmente la invasión de Ucrania) nos enfrentamos a un "colapso petrolero". Para evitar que esto suceda, sus expertos proponen un decálogo de medidas entre las que figuran los domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad y conducir por turnos.

Expertos de la AIE aseguran que la guerra de Ucrania y las sanciones contra Rusia han generado un choque petrolero que podría degenerar en un "colapso por falta de oferta".

Para evitar llegar a este punto, la agencia lanza una propuesta con 10 medidas con las que calculan se podrían ahorrar hasta 2,7 millones de barriles de petróleo en cuatro meses, la cantidad necesaria para romper la dependencia del petróleo ruso.

*Actuar sobre la demanda*

Mientras los transportistas y otros sectores piden medidas inmediatas para abaratar el precio de los carburantes, desde la Agencia Internacional de Energía abogan por "actuar sobre la demanda" e "impulsar un cambio en el comportamiento de los conductores".

Los expertos energéticos piensan que la solución no está tanto en eliminar los impuestos que encarecen los carburantes (en este enlace calculamos cuánto pagaríamos por la gasolina si se eliminasen las tasas fiscales) sino en reducir el uso del petróleo en el transporte.


Domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad... las propuestas de la Agencia Internacional de Energía

Desde la IEA explican que reducir el uso del petróleo en el transporte tendrá un impacto en los precios (a menor demanda, menos precio). Es por ello que animan a gobiernos nacionales y locales a poner en marcha su propuesta de medidas para evitar el colapso petrolero.

1. Menos velocidad. Consideran que lo que "potencialmente podría tener más efecto sería reducir en 10 km/h el límite de velocidad en las autopistas". Y recuerdan que esto es algo que se hizo en Estados Unidos y en varios países europeos durante la crisis del petróleo de 1973 y que se practica actualmente, sobre todo por razones medioambientales, de congestión o de seguridad vial. "Si se generalizara para los vehículos y los camiones, permitiría ahorrar cerca de medio millón de barriles diarios", aseguran.
2. Más teletrabajo. La otra medida con mayor impacto potencial sería recurrir más al trabajo desde el hogar, que evitaría millones de desplazamientos diarios: tres días a la semana equivaldría a otro medio millón de barriles.
3. Declarar los domingos días sin vehículos en las ciudades, lo que a su vez favorece que mucha gente se decida a caminar o a ir en bicicleta para los desplazamientos el resto de la semana, también ofrecería un margen de ahorro muy significativo (380.000 barriles).
4. Abaratar el uso del transporte público en paralelo a la incentivación de esas mismas prácticas de caminar y circular en bicicleta, que por añadidura tienen beneficios para la salud (330.000 barriles)
5. Instaurar un sistema de tráfico alterno
6. Prohibir los viajes en avión para aquellos trayectos en los que hay otra alternativa.
7. Impulsar mucho más al vehículo compartido (ahora de media la tasa de ocupación es de solo 1,5 personas por vehículo)
8. Conducción de forma más eficiente en términos energéticos sin, por ejemplo, forzar tanto el aire acondicionado.

Además de esto, la agencia energética propone reforzar la adopción de vehículos eléctricos y promover la conducción eficiente en camiones de carga y transporte de mercancías.

 Domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad en 10 km/h y conducir por turnos, las medida estrella de la Agencia de la Energía para ahorrar petróleo


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2022)

*Ekilikuá.

Ánde está´l garbancito ??? 

La salida de divisas en caída libre es mierda pinchá´n un palo...la libertá de Satoshi...la soberanía monetaria individual...mis kojonex 33.

Dándole la welta a la histórica e insolidaria "fuga de capitales" en una chicuelina más acorde a los tiempos : Si Occidente vincula crypto a Valor Intrínseco/Rikeza Real...lo k conseguirá es FUGA DE MATERIAS PRIMAS D´ORIENTE.

Se va pillando la desrregulación y manga ancha Occidentalita con las cryptos justo tras Lehman Bros & alumbramiento del BTC de Satoshi Nakamoto  ?- ánde seguro k los BRICS ya enseñaron sus cartas al imperialixmo estafador FIAT - 

K "se fugue" el capital Occidental ...no será una salida de Rikeza, sino una welta de Materias Primas, UN ENTRADA NECESARIA para erosionar poder a sus poseedores ( Oriente/BRICS ).

Para el Occidente fiat trilero , no es una vía de escape, es una puerta d´entrada. Lo k hay k conseguir es k esas cryptos sean Rikeza Real - se vinculen a Valor Intrínseco -...para k el mercáo negro Oriental , sus hampas, sus politicuchos korrútos , etc tengan su recompensa contante y sonante fuera de sus fronteras.

Las Cryptos no son un sistema de extracción contra Occidente , mediante el fiat infinito k les da gas, tó lo contrario : contra Oriente y el Valor Físico Real.*








"En 3/2020, China reconoció las implicaciones de las tasas del 0% en USD y el QE de $ 120 mil millones / mes. Comenzó a vender USD por materias primas a gran escala. Otras naciones y grandes empresas que necesitan materias primas ahora están seguras vendiendo USD y abasteciéndose de recursos. Crisis aún en etapas tempranas."

"Estamos viendo que los comerciantes de productos básicos están siendo exprimidos, muchos se irán a la quiebra y se interrumpirá el comercio de intercambio. *Solo puede aumentar la salida de las divisas hacia las mercancías de todo tipo*. Los shorts dorados y plateados están ahora en la línea de fuego. ¡Seguirán las quiebras bancarias!"


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Mar 2022)

Reunión de urgencia de Biden y la OTAN para ver cómo evitar que terceros países comercien con Rusia utilizando oro:









Biden to meet NATO allies today, amid talk of freezing Russian gold reserves


US may impose sanctions on hundreds of members of the Duma




www.theweek.in





Veremos qué medidas concretas salen de la reunión si hubiera unanimidad. Las medidas concretas suponen interferir en los asuntos internos del resto del mundo que amenaza con nuevas escaladas en el conflicto que obliguen a los diferentes países a posicionarse en el conflicto a favor de uno u otro bando.

En cualquier caso, es oro pasa a ser el centro de atención en la guerra monetaria, viendo esta reunión y viendo la histeria de Boris Johnson al respecto.

Rusia manteniendo el suspense sobre los detalles concretos de los pagos en rublos y los anunciará la semana que viene. En principio lo único que cambia en los contratos es la divisa que pasará a ser el rublo por lo que los detalles que anunciará la semana que viene posiblemente sean sobre cómo acceder a los rublos:



https://tass.com/economy/1426813



_24 MAR, 13:13 Rusia aclarará los términos del pago del gas en rublos mientras contacta a los compradores, dice el Kremlin.

El 23 de marzo, el presidente Vladimir Putin dijo que Rusia se negaría a aceptar pagos por suministros de gas natural en monedas "comprometidas", incluidos dólares y euros.

MOSCÚ, 24 de marzo. /TASS/. Rusia aclarará las condiciones de pago del gas en rublos durante sus contactos con los compradores, dijo el jueves a los periodistas el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov. 

"Ayer, el presidente [Vladimir Putin de Rusia] instruyó [a las agencias pertinentes] a *elaborar un mecanismo dentro de una semana y crear condiciones para que este pago pueda realizarse en rublos*. Tan pronto como contactemos a los compradores de gas, aclararemos las condiciones. por pagar en rublos y podrán formular su posición", dijo el portavoz del Kremlin. 

"Esperemos hasta ese momento", agregó, respondiendo a la pregunta de si los compradores europeos considerarían la decisión de liquidar en rublos como un incumplimiento de contrato. 

El 23 de marzo, el presidente Vladimir Putin dijo que Rusia se negaría a aceptar pagos por suministros de gas natural en monedas "comprometidas", incluidos dólares y euros, y cambiaría a pagos en rublos. Según él, después de que *los pagos de gas de Rusia con países hostiles se conviertan en rublos, los consumidores extranjeros deberían tener opciones para realizar las operaciones necesarias. *

El jefe de Estado destacó que *los cambios futuros en los contratos de gas con países hostiles solo afectarán la moneda de pago, ya que se cambiará al rublo ruso*._


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (24 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


>



Cómo les gusta calentar el chicharro... Y a la prensa cripto el clickbaits.

No van a dar detalles hasta la semana que viene sobre el pago en rublos y la forma de acceder a los mismos. No creo que acepten BTCs, el banco central se opone a las criptos y tiene la última palabra...

Lo que si que les interesa es calentar la cotización para que aumente la complejidad y con ella la factura energética de aquellos países donde se concentra la minería (occidente principalmente).

No van a aceptar pagos en BTC, ni tiene profundidad de mercado, ni estabilidad de precios, ni hay garantía de que se vayan a validar transacciones estando la minería principalmente en EEUU. Tampoco creo que les interese un esquema monetario basado en una activo mal distribuido que daría control sobre el precio al 0,1% de carteras que poseen el 50% de los BTCs.


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cómo les gusta calentar el chicharro... Y a la prensa cripto el clickbaits.
> 
> No van a dar detalles hasta la semana que viene sobre el pago en rublos y la forma de acceder a los mismos. No creo que acepten BTCs, el banco central se opone a las criptos y tiene la última palabra...
> 
> ...





"Nunca lo sabrás " . 



Bueno, sep...en la reunión pendiente de fin de mes de la EAEU para la nú monedita BRICS.

Por ahora.


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## L'omertá (24 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


>



Pero, si es una reliquia bárbara.


----------



## latostat (24 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


>



La fuente de esto la tenemos, ¿por favor?


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2022)

latostat dijo:


> La fuente de esto la tenemos, ¿por favor?



A boleo la he metido...lleva días por ahí.

Y nope. De hecho, lo más objetivo k veo de alguien "del otro láo" es k todo está "ferpektamente definido".


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

Esto sí les debe doler a los rusos:








Boris Johnson propone impedir que Rusia acceda a sus reservas de oro


"Cuanta más presión apliquemos ahora, particularmente en cosas como el oro, más creo que podemos acortar" el conflicto en Ucrania, dijo el primer ministro británico.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Mar 2022)

2000 pavos y esto señores es el precio...cerrad el hilo


----------



## risto mejido (24 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 2000 pavos y esto señores es el precio...cerrad el hilo



donde a 2000???


----------



## ajmens (24 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Esto sí les debe doler a los rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien merecido, hay que tener pocas luces para dejarles el oro a los hijos de la gran bretaña.


----------



## IvanRios (25 Mar 2022)

La jugada de Putin de exigir el pago en rublos es histórica y trascendental ("una de las decisiones más importantes de los últimos 70 años a nivel golbal'). Ya lo intentó Sadam Hussein y Gadafi con el resultado de muerte, pero con Putin no pueden. Es la rotura de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods y el inicio del fin del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial. Entre 3'00 y 4'30 aprox.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2022)

Aquí los medios explicando cómo "congelar" el oro para que Rusia no pueda esquivar las sanciones. En teoría es sencillo, en la práctica supone interferir en los asuntos internos de las naciones neutrales en el conflicto:









Can the U.S. and allies freeze Russian gold? Yes. Here's how.


Vladimir Putin has stockpiled more than $100 billion in gold reserves for Russia since he invaded Crimea in 2014. Now, it's a target of Western sanctions for his Ukraine war.




www.cbsnews.com





_Cómo se aplicarían las sanciones?
El anuncio de EE. UU. de bloquear las transacciones de oro se realizó junto con los aliados del Grupo de los Siete y la Unión Europea que también impondrán la prohibición de la reserva de oro. La nueva guía del Departamento del Tesoro de EE. UU. establece que las personas estadounidenses, incluidos los comerciantes, distribuidores, mayoristas, compradores e instituciones financieras de oro, generalmente tienen prohibido comprar, vender o facilitar transacciones relacionadas con el oro que involucren a Rusia y las diversas partes que han sido sancionadas.

¿Qué tipo de impacto tendría esto en Rusia?
La medida debería afectar aún más la capacidad del país para lavar dinero y, de hecho, aplicará sanciones secundarias a las personas que comercian con oro con Rusia, dicen los expertos. "Es otra forma de cerrar las lagunas de las sanciones y aumentar la presión económica sobre las entidades rusas", dijo Rachel Ziemba, investigadora principal adjunta del Centro para una Nueva Seguridad Estadounidense. La prohibición de transacciones con oro también es un intento de evitar transacciones financieras innovadoras a través de otros países que continúan haciendo negocios con Rusia._

Para que las naciones neutrales acepten a cooperar posiblemente sean amenazadas con sufrir sanciones económicas similares a las impuestas a Rusia (bloqueo del SWIFT), desestabilizaciones internas, chantaje de algún tipo a su clase política...

De seguir por ese camino va a obligar a tomar partido a todos: o estás conmigo o estás en mi contra. Posiblemente veamos desestabilizaciones en diferentes países según vaya escalando la situación.

Con la desestabilización se abre una ventana de oportunidad para cambiar alianzas geopolíticas. Es posible que los propios gobiernos en el poder la busquen para militarizar la situación.

OJO: la ley anti oro significa oro=Putin y da derecho a restringir la venta en occidente si consideran que "financia a Putin". La ley permite el cierre de mayoristas y minoristas de metales preciosos...


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí los medios explicando cómo "congelar" el oro para que Rusia no pueda esquivar las sanciones. En teoría es sencillo, en la práctica supone interferir en los asuntos internos de las naciones neutrales en el conflicto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O estás con el dólar o serás objetivo de "nuestras" iras.

Queda claro que poco nada tiene que ver todo esto con sanciones, guerras, o comercio internacional.

De lo que se trata y ha tratado en los últimos setenta años, es en imponer globalmente a toda nación que pretenda acceder al mercado global el uso de un medio de pago "aceptado" unilateralmente por la nación militar más poderosa de la tierra.

O jugáis con mis cartas o rompo la baraja y os rajo.

Queda demostrado que temen al oro más que a la guerra, con lo cual, el oro es verdadero refugio de valor y perfecto para el comercio internacional entre economías...algo que no permitirán y morirán matando.

Un saludo


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (25 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí los medios explicando cómo "congelar" el oro para que Rusia no pueda esquivar las sanciones. En teoría es sencillo, en la práctica supone interferir en los asuntos internos de las naciones neutrales en el conflicto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y eventualmente confiscaciones. 
Cuidado con esas tiendas que piden DNI.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (25 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 2000 pavos...cerrad el hilo


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Queda demostrado que temen al oro más que a la guerra, con lo cual, el oro es verdadero refugio de valor y perfecto para el comercio internacional entre economías...algo que no permitirán y morirán matando.



...O dále una welta : La ortodoxia yankee - Judy Shelton en el WSJ - dice hoy k a lo k teme Putin más k a la Guerrita...es al default ( establishment en néctar ).

Por cierto...ayer tacitamente ofrecía trabajo en Ocidente a la Nabiullina del CB Rusky...presidenta "por kojonex" desde hace unos meses, todo sea dicho.









Opinion | Putin May Fear Default More Than Defeat in Ukraine


Russia’s 1998 financial collapse looms large in his thinking and may explain why the country is still paying interest on its debt.




www.wsj.com





Akí, sin recorte por pago.









Putin May Fear Default More than Defeat in Ukraine | Judy L. Shelton


While the U.S. has barred most transactions by American institutions with Russia's central bank and Finance Ministry, a temporary exemption from the Treasury Department permits Russia to make these debt payments through May 25. The question of whether Russia continues to honor its contractual...




www.independent.org







"VERDADERO" ...lo k sea ? Llevo semanas buscando un gif d´éstos en plan South Park de un público de tenis en la grada moviendo los ojos a derecha, izkierda...derecha, izkierda...

Ni sí, ni no...ni tó lo contrario . Trolleo perpetuo manda. Ése es el propósito.


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> La jugada de Putin de exigir el pago en rublos es histórica y trascendental ("una de las decisiones más importantes de los últimos 70 años a nivel golbal'). Ya lo intentó Sadam Hussein y Gadafi con el resultado de muerte, pero con Putin no pueden. Es la rotura de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods y el inicio del fin del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial. Entre 3'00 y 4'30 aprox.



Esto es una guerra entre Rusia y USA, Ucrania y Europa son piezas sacrificables. Si se queda así ganará USA, pero queda el primo de zumosol: China, que cambiaria las tornas. Me temo que la escalada no va a parar y entrará casi todo el planeta al ajo. China puede hacer lo mismo que hizo USA en la Segunda Guerra Mundial: entrar triunfante, casi sin gastos cuando los contendientes estén agotados, puede que, para entonces, gran parte de la UE se pase a su bando dejando aislados a los anglosajones


----------



## IvanRios (25 Mar 2022)

El Banco de Rusia confirma que tiene todo el oro de sus reservas en Rusia


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El Banco de Rusia confirma que tiene todo el oro de sus reservas en Rusia



Me parecía un fallo demasiado grande


----------



## L'omertá (25 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El Banco de Rusia confirma que tiene todo el oro de sus reservas en Rusia



jajajajajajaja

Si no lo tocas no lo tienes, dijo aquel jajajajajaja


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El Banco de Rusia confirma que tiene todo el oro de sus reservas en Rusia



...y awantan los kabronex, eh ? Sin Urovisión ni cobertura del Disney Channel yankee...

Esta gente está hecha d´otra pasta.


----------



## Pintxen (25 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El Banco de Rusia confirma que tiene todo el oro de sus reservas en Rusia



A mi también me parecía extraño que Putin no hubiese tenido en cuenta ese detalle. Si se confirma el que queda a la altura del betún es Boris Johnson por decir que iban a confiscar el oro ruso cuando no lo tenían. En fin...


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

Confiscando (expropiando) que es gerundio:





Russian Central Bank Starts Buying Gold | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Patrón oro-rublo-petróleo, 1 oz Au por 12,5 barriles de petróleo.
Haciendo un cálculo (totalmente disparatado, una primera aproximación)
1 oz=12,5x159 l= 3000 litros de combustible.
Tras refino e impuestos se quedaría en 1500
Edito, la reducción a la mitad es sólo con los impuestos. Además está el refinado que se ha encarecido notablemente.








Estadística revela que el precio de convertir el petróleo en gasolina se ha encarecido un 60% en el último año


La factura de la energía incrementa un 40% el precio de los productos industriales a la salida de la fábrica y dibuja un panorama nunca visto en medio siglo.



www.abc.es




Se quedaría en ¿1000 l?


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> A mi también me parecía extraño que Putin no hubiese tenido en cuenta ese detalle. Si se confirma el que queda a la altura del betún es Boris Johnson por decir que iban a confiscar el oro ruso cuando no lo tenían. En fin...



No creo que no lo supiera, más bien era un aviso a navegantes para quien sí que lo tenga depositado allí de lo que va a ocurrir con su oro como no obedezcan.

Una jerarquía es un sistema de castigos y recompensas. Están avisando del castigo a aquellos que tienen allí sus reservas en caso de que no quieran respetar la jerarquía.

Es un golpe de estado monetario: congelaran las reservas de quien no obedezca y posiblemente estén presionando para que los diferentes Estados bloqueen transacciones con Rusia que impliquen oro.

Veremos qué responden los diferentes países. India ha establecido ya un canal de intercambio bilateral en rublos y rupias por lo que no parece que vaya a obedecer las directrices respecto al oro. India tampoco hizo caso cuando Irán evadió sanciones usando oro y usando a Turquía como intermediario. Turquía va a establecer un canal de pagos similar al de la India y no va a aplicar sanciones económicas a Rusia:



https://tass.com/politics/1427365



Los países que gestionaron los pagos a Irán usando oro se desvinculan de las sanciones por lo que veo difícil que puedan hacer nada para evitar que Rusia use su oro para evitar sanciones y bloqueos del SWIFT.

Por otro lado parece que sigue abierto un canal para comprar gas ruso sin pagar en rublos a través de una compañía privada (la medida de pago en rublos sólo afecta a empresas estatales):



https://tass.com/economy/1427363


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Confiscando (expropiando) que es gerundio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se confirma que se liga el rublo al oro será el comienzo de la fiesta. Pero es pronto para saber si es eso lo que quiere hacer Putin o por dónde va a salir.


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si se confirma que se liga el rublo al oro será el comienzo de la fiesta. Pero es pronto para saber si es eso lo que quiere hacer Putin o por dónde va a salir.



Ojo que paga 5000 rublos (papelitos) por gramo lo que no dice es en el sentido contrario ni a cuanto pone el petróleo y el gas
De momento sólo es un paso para fortalecer (recuperar) el rublo
Editado, gracias


----------



## risto mejido (25 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Ojo que paga 5000 rublos (papelitos) por la onza, lo que no dice es en el sentido contrario ni a cuanto pone el petróleo y el gas
> De momento sólo es un paso para fortalecer (recuperar) el rublo



nooo, pone 5000 rublos por gramo de oro ,no onza


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

Sí, error de bulto mío, paga 34,56€ la onza, creo que menos que los compro oro, pero lo que pretende es que el rublo suba


----------



## jkaza (25 Mar 2022)

Y dónde se pueden comprar Rublos?


----------



## jkaza (25 Mar 2022)

El oro impulsaría a la plata o no tiene porqué?

Como andan los rusos y los chinos de plata?


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Si se confirma que se liga el rublo al oro será el comienzo de la fiesta. Pero es pronto para saber si es eso lo que quiere hacer Putin o por dónde va a salir.








Russian Central Bank Starts Buying Gold | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*El Banco Central de Rusia comienza a comprar oro*





POR TYLER DURDEN
VIERNES, 25 DE MARZO DE 2022 - 16:50
Un día después de que Biden y sus amigos discutieran en Bruselas formas de evitar que Rusia utilice sus reservas de oro para mantener cierta estabilidad en una economía cada vez más caótica, el Banco de Rusia acaba de anunciar planes para comenzar a comprar oro de sus bancos a un precio fijo.

Esto podría tener dos propósitos: 1) proporcionar un camino hacia la liquidez para los bancos restringidos por SWIFT, y 2) centralizar más oro de la nación a medida que Putin acelera sus planes de desdolarización.

Declaración completa del Banco de Rusia:


> *Para equilibrar la oferta y la demanda en el mercado nacional de metales preciosos,* el Banco de Rusia *comprará oro a las instituciones de crédito a un precio fijo* a partir del 28 de marzo de 2022.
> *El precio del 28 de marzo al 30 de junio de 2022 inclusive será de 5000 rublos por 1 gramo.*
> El nivel de precios establecido permite asegurar un suministro estable de oro y el buen funcionamiento de la industria minera aurífera en el año en curso.
> *Después del período especificado, el precio de compra del oro puede ajustarse teniendo en cuenta el equilibrio emergente de oferta y demanda en el mercado interno.*



El precio de compra, como muestra el gráfico a continuación, está significativamente por debajo del precio de mercado actual...

Esto implica que el Banco de Rusia *cree que el rublo debería ser más alto en relación con el dólar* .
Recuerde, Rusia ha estado desdolarizando durante años...

Recuerde 'nada dura para siempre'... especialmente las monedas de reserva.


----------



## opilano (25 Mar 2022)

Oro, calienta que sales.


----------



## OBDC (26 Mar 2022)

Ya va a salir la peña que tiene oro en Rusia a venderlo voluntarianente justamente por rublos.....
Otra cosa es que lo confisque con pago y punto por necesidad de liquidez en el mercado internacional. El oro se funde y no es divisa, por lo que nadie tiene porque saber ni de dónde vino. Siempre va a haber mafia que le hará el favor de comprárselo a "buen" precio.
Donde haya venta masiva de oro por la necesidad de Putin, ya veremos si se prohíbe la venta de oro con la excusa de antiterrorismo o hasta donde se hunde el precio internacional.
A mi me huele que se va a cerrar el mercadillo de oro para evitar darle liquidez a Putin como.próxima medida de fuerza de la OTAN.
Putin está gilipollas o ya bebió polonio y desvaría en el desespero de mantener una posicion de fuerza dentro de su chiringuito.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya va a salir la peña que tiene oro en Rusia a venderlo voluntarianente justamente por rublos.....
> Otra cosa es que lo confisque con pago y punto por necesidad de liquidez en el mercado internacional. El oro se funde y no es divisa, por lo que nadie tiene porque saber ni de dónde vino. Siempre va a haber mafia que le hará el favor de comprárselo a "buen" precio.
> Donde haya venta masiva de oro por la necesidad de Putin, ya veremos si se prohíbe la venta de oro con la excusa de antiterrorismo o hasta donde se hunde el precio internacional.
> A mi me huele que se va a cerrar el mercadillo de oro para evitar darle liquidez a Putin como.próxima medida de fuerza de la OTAN.
> ...




Lo del oro es lo de menos, Putin si tiene fuerza aunque nos hagan ver que esta perdiendo la guerra, a mi me dicen que la tercera guerra mundial esta a pocas semanas de declararse, llevo ya bastantes dias acumulando viveres por si llegado el momento sirven de algo aunque sea en los primeros dias, ya que no se como se va a desarroyar el conflicto y mas concretamente como lo vamos a vivir nosotros.

La Otan esta acumulando muchas mas fuerzas de las que se nos esta contando y hay reuniones de todo tipo para saber cuando comenzara todo.

Nos tienen preparada una guerraza del copon.


----------



## Pintxen (26 Mar 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> El oro impulsaría a la plata o no tiene porqué?
> 
> Como andan los rusos y los chinos de plata?



Por lógica así debería de ser.


----------



## OBDC (26 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo del oro es lo de menos, Putin si tiene fuerza aunque nos hagan ver que esta perdiendo la guerra, a mi me dicen que la tercera guerra mundial esta a pocas semanas de declararse, llevo ya bastantes dias acumulando viveres por si llegado el momento sirven de algo aunque sea en los primeros dias, ya que no se como se va a desarroyar el conflicto y mas concretamente como lo vamos a vivir nosotros.
> 
> La Otan esta acumulando muchas mas fuerzas de las que se nos esta contando y hay reuniones de todo tipo para saber cuando comenzara todo.
> 
> Nos tienen preparada una guerraza del copon.



Habrá guerra si Putin logra financiarse, y para eso tiene que pagar los suministros que necesite en moneda que le acepte alguien o darle salida al oro o aislarse del mundo, y eso los oligarcas acostumbrados a vivir en yates de 500 millones con putas caras en el Mediterráneo no les gustará nada.
Si Putin no logra financiarse Rusia terminará ocupada con un gobierno títere de la OTAN o China, así que ahora está tratando de ganar tiempo para poder elegir a quien venderse más caro (quiere venderse a China, pero estos son muy cucos y saben que cuanto más esperen en darle aire más barato la compraran) pero ya es una puta en una esquina rodeada de proxenetas que quieren ponerla a trabajar para ellos y va a tratar de evitarlo usando sus recursos. Ni a China ni a la OTAN les interesa financiarlos porque así sale a subasta en breve.
Por eso digo que probablemente bloqueen el comercio de oro para terminar de ahogarla y además, para que comprar lo que se puede robar?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Gusman (26 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Habrá guerra si Putin logra financiarse, y para eso tiene que pagar los suministros que necesite en moneda que le acepte alguien o darle salida al oro o aislarse del mundo, y eso los oligarcas acostumbrados a vivir en yates de 500 millones con putas caras en el Mediterráneo no les gustará nada.
> Si Putin no logra financiarse Rusia terminará ocupada con un gobierno títere de la OTAN o China, así que ahora está tratando de ganar tiempo para poder elegir a quien venderse más caro (quiere venderse a China, pero estos son muy cucos y saben que cuanto más esperen en darle aire más barato la compraran) pero ya es una puta en una esquina rodeada de proxenetas que quieren ponerla a trabajar para ellos y va a tratar de evitarlo usando sus recursos. Ni a China ni a la OTAN les interesa financiarlos porque así sale a subasta en breve.
> Por eso digo que probablemente bloqueen el comercio de oro para terminar de ahogarla y además, para que comprar lo que se puede robar?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Purificador.



Si crees que Rusia se va a dejar robar sin apretar el boton nuclear y convertirte en cenizas es que no conoces al pueblo Ruso.
Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Armagedon nuclear Purificador.


----------



## Legio_VII (26 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si crees que Rusia se va a dejar robar sin apretar el boton nuclear y convertirte en cenizas es que no conoces al pueblo Ruso.
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Armagedon nuclear Purificador.



Yo tambien lo creo. Aqui la gente esta amariconada y no se acaba de creer que hay gente que prefiere morir matando.... todo muy Español... los navajazos y esas cosas....


----------



## IvanRios (26 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> La jugada de Putin de exigir el pago en rublos es histórica y trascendental ("una de las decisiones más importantes de los últimos 70 años a nivel golbal'). Ya lo intentó Sadam Hussein y Gadafi con el resultado de muerte, pero con Putin no pueden. Es la rotura de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods y el inicio del fin del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial. Entre 3'00 y 4'30 aprox.



El proceso de desdolarización ya se ha iniciado.

*Arabia Saudí estudia aceptar yuanes en lugar de dólares para la venta de petróleo a China *
World Energy Trade 17 Marzo 2022 
   
El acercamiento entre Riad y Pekín se han acelerado a medida que crece el descontento saudí con Washington
Asia 



> _Arabia Saudí está en conversaciones activas con Pekín para fijar el precio de algunas de sus ventas de petróleo a China en yuanes, una medida que socavaría la supremacía del dólar estadounidense en el mercado mundial del petróleo y marcaría otro cambio del principal exportador de crudo del mundo hacia Asia._



Las conversaciones con China sobre los contratos de petróleo a precio de yuan han sido intermitentes durante seis años, pero se han acelerado este año, ya que los saudíes están cada vez más descontentos con los compromisos de seguridad adquiridos por Estados Unidos durante décadas para defender al reino.

Los saudíes están descontentos por la falta de apoyo de Estados Unidos a su intervención en la guerra civil de Yemen y por el intento de la administración Biden de llegar a un acuerdo con Irán sobre su programa nuclear.

Funcionarios saudíes se han declarado sorprendidos por la precipitada retirada de Estados Unidos de Afganistán el año pasado.


*China compra más del 25% del petróleo que exporta Arabia Saudí*.

Si se cotizan en yuanes, esas ventas impulsarían la posición de la moneda china. Los saudíes también están estudiando la posibilidad de incluir contratos de futuros denominados en yuanes, conocidos como *petroyuanes*, en el modelo de fijación de precios de Saudi Aramco.

Para Arabia Saudí supondría un profundo cambio fijar el precio de incluso una parte de sus aproximadamente 6,2 millones de barriles diarios de crudo exportados en otra moneda que no sea el dólar.

*Alrededor del 80% de las ventas mundiales de petróleo se realizan en dólares*, y los saudíes han negociado el petróleo exclusivamente en dólares desde 1974, en un acuerdo con la administración Nixon que incluía garantías de seguridad para el reino.
China introdujo contratos de petróleo a precio de yuan en 2018 como parte de sus esfuerzos por hacer que su moneda sea comerciable en todo el mundo, pero no han hecho mella en el dominio del dólar en el mercado del petróleo.

Para China, el uso de dólares se ha convertido en un peligro destacado por las sanciones de Estados Unidos a Irán por su programa nuclear y a Rusia en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania.

China ha intensificado su cortejo al reino saudí. En los últimos años, China ha ayudado a Arabia Saudí a construir sus propios misiles balísticos, ha consultado sobre un programa nuclear y ha comenzado a invertir en los proyectos favoritos del príncipe heredero Mohammed bin Salman, como Neom, una nueva ciudad futurista. Arabia Saudí ha invitado al presidente chino Xi Jinping a visitar el país a finales de este año.

Mientras tanto, la relación saudí con Estados Unidos se ha deteriorado bajo el mandato del presidente Biden, quien dijo en la campaña de 2020 que el reino debería ser un "paria" por el asesinato del periodista saudí Jamal Khashoggi en 2018.


*China cada vez más importante para los saudíes 
*
Estados Unidos llegó a importar 2 millones de barriles de crudo saudí al día a principios de la década de 1990, pero esas cifras han caído a menos de 500.000 barriles diarios en diciembre de 2021, según la Administración de Información Energética de Estados Unidos.

En cambio, las importaciones de petróleo de China han aumentado en las últimas tres décadas, en consonancia con su economía en expansión. *Arabia Saudí fue el principal proveedor de crudo de China en 2021*, con 1,76 millones de barriles diarios, seguido de Rusia con 1,6 millones de barriles diarios, según datos de la Administración General de Aduanas de China.

La relación económica de Estados Unidos con los saudíes está disminuyendo, más desde que EE. UU. se encuentra ahora entre los principales productores de petróleo del mundo.

_"La dinámica ha cambiado drásticamente. La relación de Estados Unidos con los saudíes ha cambiado, China es el mayor importador de crudo del mundo y están ofreciendo muchos incentivos lucrativos al reino"_, dijo un funcionario saudí familiarizado con las conversaciones.

Un alto funcionario estadounidense calificó la idea de que los saudíes vendan petróleo a China en yuanes de _"muy volátil y agresiva"_ y _"poco probable"_. El funcionario dijo que los saudíes habían planteado la idea en el pasado cuando había tensión entre Washington y Riad.


*Es posible que los saudíes den marcha *

El cambio diario de millones de barriles de petróleo de dólares a yuanes podría hacer tambalear la economía saudí, que tiene una moneda, el riyal, vinculada al dólar. Los ayudantes del príncipe Mohammed le han advertido de los daños económicos imprevisibles si sigue adelante con el plan de forma precipitada.

*Realizar más ventas en yuanes conectaría más estrechamente a Arabia Saudí con la moneda china*, que no ha calado entre los inversores internacionales debido a los estrictos controles que Pekín mantiene sobre ella. Contraer las ventas de petróleo en una moneda menos estable también podría socavar las perspectivas fiscales del gobierno saudí.

Algunos funcionarios han advertido al príncipe Mohammed de que *aceptar los pagos por el petróleo en yuanes supondría un riesgo para los ingresos saudíes ligados a los bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos en el extranjero* y la limitada disponibilidad del yuan fuera de China.

El impacto en la economía saudí dependerá probablemente de la cantidad de ventas de petróleo y del precio del mismo. Algunos economistas afirman que el abandono de las ventas de petróleo en dólares
diversificaría la base de ingresos del reino y podría llevarle a reajustar el riyal a una cesta de monedas, similar al dinar de Kuwait.
Los saudíes siguen planeando realizar la mayoría de las transacciones petroleras en dólares. Pero la medida podría tentar a otros productores a fijar el precio de sus exportaciones a China también en yuanes.


*Las otras grandes fuentes de petróleo de China son Rusia, Angola e Irak*.

La medida de Arabia Saudí podría reducir la supremacía del dólar estadounidense en el sistema financiero internacional, en el que Washington ha confiado durante décadas para imprimir las letras del Tesoro que utiliza para financiar su déficit presupuestario.

_"El mercado del petróleo, y por extensión todo el mercado mundial de materias primas, es la póliza de seguro del estatus del dólar como moneda de reserva"_, dijo el economista Gal Luft, codirector del Instituto para el Análisis de la Seguridad Global, con sede en Washington, y coautor de un libro sobre la desdolarización. _"Si se quita ese bloque del muro, éste empezará a derrumbarse"._


*Los antecedentes*
Las conversaciones con China sobre la fijación de precios del petróleo en yuanes comenzaron antes de que el príncipe Mohamed, el líder de facto del reino, hiciera su primera visita oficial a China en 2016, dijeron personas familiarizadas con el asunto. El príncipe heredero pidió al entonces ministro de Energía del reino, Khalid al-Falih, que estudiara la propuesta, dijeron las personas.

El Sr. Falih instruyó a Aramco para que preparara un memorándum que se centrara en gran medida en los desafíos económicos de cambiar a la fijación de precios en yuanes.

Los funcionarios saudíes que están a favor del cambio han argumentado que el reino podría utilizar parte de los ingresos en yuanes para pagar a los contratistas chinos que participan en megaproyectos a nivel nacional, lo que ayudaría a mitigar algunos de los riesgos asociados a los controles de capital sobre la moneda. China también podría ofrecer incentivos, como inversiones multimillonarias en el reino.

Otro funcionario familiarizado con las conversaciones dijo que el precio del yuan podría dar a los saudíes más influencia con los chinos y ayudar a convencer a Pekín de que reduzca el apoyo a Irán.

Ali Shihabi, que forma parte del consejo de administración de Neom y que anteriormente dirigió un grupo de reflexión pro saudí en Washington, dijo que el reino no puede ignorar el deseo de China de pagar las importaciones de petróleo en su propia moneda, sobre todo después de que Estados Unidos y la UE bloquearan al banco central ruso la venta de divisas en sus reservas.


----------



## OBDC (26 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si crees que Rusia se va a dejar robar sin apretar el boton nuclear y convertirte en cenizas es que no conoces al pueblo Ruso.
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Armagedon nuclear Purificador.



Interesante visión considerar a Putin como un ejemplo de inteligencia por sobredimensionar sus capacidades y ser espoleado por su enorme ego y complejo de ser enano que lo impulsa a tratar de demostrar permanentemente "que el también puede".
Nunca lo hubiera imaginado de tu parte . 
Un player que todas las opciones que elige y genera lo llevan a un desastre es de admirar, obviamente.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> O estás con el dólar o serás objetivo de "nuestras" iras.



Por cierto...éso no es asínnn. O al menos, no consta ni por el forro k lo sea.

Si el inminente sistema monetario de los BRICS no arrasa Occidente y permite k el Dólar siga rulando - el confetti actual o una reencarnación digital - ...sólo se está dotando a los poseedores de Materias primas de un legítimo y lógico control sobre su Rikeza y el comercio justo consecuente, ok...pero mientras se permite a Occidente diluir su Gigapufo tras medio siglo d´estafa SIN KEBRAR y de rositas.

Con lo k "kontentax", habría dos ...y tal vez "no estar con el dólar" no implikaría estar contra él ...más k en los telediarios , los nodos y los Sálvames - y objetivamente , esa motivación, a día de hoy, está totalmente en al aire -.


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Por cierto...éso no es asínnn. O al menos, no consta ni por el forro k lo sea.
> 
> Si el inminente sistema monetario de los BRICS no arrasa Occidente y permite k el Dólar siga rulando - el confetti actual o una reencarnación digital - ...sólo se está dotando a los poseedores de Materias primas de un legítimo y lógico control sobre su Rikeza y el comercio justo consecuente...pero mientras se permite a Occidente diluir sin Gigapufo SIN KEBRAR.
> 
> Con lo k "kontentax", habría dos ...y tal vez "no estar con el dólar" no implikaría estar contra él más k en los telediarios , los nodos y los Sálvames - y esa motivación, a día de hoy, está totalmente en al aire -.



Si escribieras como una persona normal, tu mensaje sería comprendido,y no pienso volver a leerlo.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Si escribieras como una persona normal, tu mensaje sería comprendido,y no pienso volver a leerlo.



Ni yo tu puto nick de mierda. Ni me s´ocurre tocar la campana en la plaza´l pueblo para ello...salvo k me tokes los wevox antes por tus putas fobias personales y olé. K t´ayude a gestionarlas tu puta madre, maripuri,.



Saionara , autoinvitáo.


----------



## elcoto (26 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Ni yo tu puto nick de mierda. Ni me s´ocurre tocar la campana en la plaza´l pueblo para ello...salvo k me tokes los wevox antes por tus putas fobias personales y olé. K t´ayude a gestionarlas tu puta madre, maripuri,.
> 
> 
> 
> Saionara , autoinvitáo.



Es que tienes algún tipo de deficiencia mental? Lo tuyo es llamativo.


----------



## juli (26 Mar 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> Es que tienes algún tipo de deficiencia mental? Lo tuyo es llamativo.



"elcoto" y pompero...y con dudas existenzialex...

Aaaaal taaachooo.


----------



## Queascomedais (26 Mar 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> Es que tienes algún tipo de deficiencia mental? Lo tuyo es llamativo.



Degradas este buen su foro a niveles de parvulario, pero bueno, todos tenéis derecho a escupir por aquí el resultado de vuestras castigadas neuronas


----------



## elcoto (26 Mar 2022)

Queascomedais dijo:


> Degradas este buen su foro a niveles de parvulario, pero bueno, todos tenéis derecho a escupir por aquí el resultado de vuestras castigadas neuronas



No me refería a ti .


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Mar 2022)

Esseri escriba usted como le de la gana, pero escriba, por favor.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Mar 2022)

Nuevo episodio de nuestro Anfitrión.



Recordad lo de los "likes"


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Mar 2022)

Cada vez que aparece la acaba liando macho, entre eso y que escribe con los pies, hemos estado mejor cuando estaba desaparecido. Y encima vuelve con otro nick, raro raro…


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Mar 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Me he callado hasta ahora lo que pienso en relación a este parásito, pero lo voy a soltar porque me sale de los huevos:
> 
> El mierda de Esseri, Juli o como se quiera poner de nombre es un enfermo, lleno de amargura y un envidioso, y lo digo yo que ahora se que lo he conocido en persona (antes no lo sabía). Y va el miserable y me pone en el ignore para que no me de cuenta de que juli = misseri.
> 
> ...



Trae abundante información que es muy de mi interés, ¿El resto? Pues oiga, son asuntos que no me conciernen. Le leo con interés, no le voy a invitar a la boda de mi hija ni me voy a ir de vacaciones con él.


----------



## OBDC (26 Mar 2022)

Huy, parece que hay líos internos entre los amiguitos del jilo.
Se han engañado mutuamente? No han conseguido engañar a terceros?
Por eso se cambian continuamente de nick?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Mar 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Nuevo episodio de nuestro Anfitrión.
> 
> 
> 
> Recordad lo de los "likes"



Parece demasiado optimista, ya sin medios informáticos las campañas de confiscación eran bastante exitosas.

Confiscando la plata: USA 1934


----------



## TomBolillo (26 Mar 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Me he callado hasta ahora lo que pienso en relación a este parásito, pero lo voy a soltar porque me sale de los huevos:
> 
> El mierda de Esseri, Juli o como se quiera poner de nombre es un enfermo, lleno de amargura y un envidioso, y lo digo yo que ahora se que lo he conocido en persona (antes no lo sabía). Y va el miserable y me pone en el ignore para que no me de cuenta de que juli = misseri.
> 
> ...



Usar el ignore, tan fácil como eso. O pasar sus textos por el word y hacer un ctrl + h y reemplazar toda "k" por "q" y así queda más digerible 

Pero sí, es una falta de respeto con los demás lectores del hilo. Ah, que se la suda... Y entonces si se la suda y le da igual ser leído para qué leches escribe . Tan importante es el mensaje como el vehículo que se utiliza. Y para trollear ya esta la guardería, veteranos o el ático.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Mar 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Confiscando la plata: USA 1934



Gracias por el aporte, no conocía la existencia de esa Orden, y el foro donde lo insertaste no es de los que más frecuente. Desde luego que es de obligada lectura. 

Gracias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Huy, parece que hay líos internos entre los amiguitos del jilo.
> Se han engañado mutuamente? No han conseguido engañar a terceros?
> Por eso se cambian continuamente de nick?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Guerra civil ??

Se ponen nerviosos viendo que no llegan las ventas que esperaban ?

Pensaban que se harian ricos si los oros subian y les ha pasado como a los de la gasolina que los metaleros no echan mas metales en sus sacas y al final estando mas altos ganan mucho menos ?

Como dicen por el foro saberse no se podia.

Ya cerraron mas de la mitad de los talleres de joyeria que se dedicaban a oro con las subidas de 2008, no tenia por que ser diferente con las monedillas.


----------



## OBDC (26 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Guerra civil ??
> 
> Se ponen nerviosos viendo que no llegan las ventas que esperaban ?
> 
> ...



Muchos intereses y donde hay intereses, hay traiciones.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pintxen (26 Mar 2022)

Tombolillo tiene razón, no entiendo por qué no lo tenéis todos en el ignore. Ya consiguió destruir el antiguo hilo hasta el punto de que la gente dejo de participar.
IGNORE!!!


----------



## kikepm (26 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo tengo una vaga idea pero seguro que alguien lo puede explicar mejor.
> PIB España 2020. 1,3 billones
> PIB Rusia 2020. 1,5 billones



PIB PPA España 2020: 2,17 billones
PIB PPA Rusia 2020: 4.70 billones


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

Veo k alguien se afana en defender porké carajo le podría yo valer - valer en miniminúsculas - para algo y...

el @kuñáo fekal !!!  ...madre del amor hermoso !

Tenía akí pintxáo un post de una docena de párrafos, y la verdá es k era el puto deskojono...pero va a ser k no. Para ké ?

Eres un pobre diablo y un desgraciáo. Y necesitas un médico. Aunke seguro k a tu vida ya le suena.

Éso sí...asunto tuyo, no mío.

Hasta nunca & // END OXTÓPIK.


----------



## OBDC (27 Mar 2022)

Vaya lio que hay en el pub gayer, de chuparsela y hacer el trenecito a tirarse los zapatos de tacón por la cabeza.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Haré un breve apunte, esperando que siga este gran hilo del que trato de ir aprendiendo..
> 
> - @juli ha sido y es uno de los mejoreres foreros de burbuja, y con perspectivas independientes, aunque no falta algún tontolapoya que monte un pollo porque no le gusta su forma de escribir, cuando lo hace de forma deliberada e ingeniosa.
> 
> ...



T´agradezco vermer, pero hasta los wevox y abochornaéte del oxtópik de si escribo asínn o asáo... weno , malo o mis kojonex33. Un puto nick no pinta una mierda como tópik d´un hylo k se precie.

Komo con tó diox ,frí ignore y tira millas, plís.


----------



## Crisógono (27 Mar 2022)

*Los rusos se lanzan por la compra de oro para salvar ahorros tras el colapso del rublo*


martes, 15 de marzo de 2022


Rusia impuso una serie de medidas para frenar la caída del rublo, incluido el aumento de las tasas de interés al 20%

Bloomberg
Los rusos están comprando más oro para proteger sus ahorros después de que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Vladimir Putin provocara el colapso del rublo y las nuevas restricciones dificultaran la compra de divisas o sacar dinero del país.
El aumento de la demanda doméstica de oro físico llevó al Banco de Rusia a detener sus compras a los bancos para garantizar que haya suficiente suministro para los compradores locales, dijo el martes. La eliminación del impuesto al valor agregado de 20% sobre las compras de metales también estimuló las transacciones, dijo el banco central.
El prestamista más grande del país, Sberbank, dijo la semana pasada que la demanda de oro y paladio se había cuadriplicado y planeaba aumentar la cantidad de oficinas que venden el metal precioso para “ayudar a las personas a proteger sus ahorros”.
El oro tiene una larga historia como refugio contra tiempos económicos difíciles, particularmente cuando existen preocupaciones sobre la seguridad del efectivo local. La aceptación casi universal del metal como activo lo hace equivalente a divisas en momentos en que los gobiernos limitan el acceso a otras monedas.
El banco central perdió el acceso a casi la mitad de sus reservas de moneda extranjera luego de que se impusiera un congelamiento de activos como parte de las sanciones económicas destinadas a castigar a Moscú por la invasión. Todavía puede acceder a las reservas en oro y yuanes, pero las sanciones dificultan que el banco central comercie con oro. El Banco de Rusia recientemente comenzó a comprar oro después de una pausa de dos años.
Rusia impuso una serie de medidas para frenar la caída del rublo, incluido el aumento de las tasas de interés al 20%, la prohibición temporal de que los bancos vendan efectivo a los ciudadanos que aún no tienen cuentas de divisas y la limitación de las transferencias al extranjero.
Aún así, la moneda ha caído un tercio en lo que va del año, alimentando uno de los picos de inflación más grandes de Rusia este siglo.









Los rusos se lanzan por la compra de oro para salvar ahorros tras el colapso del rublo


Rusia impuso una serie de medidas para frenar la caída del rublo, incluido el aumento de las tasas de interés al 20%




www.larepublica.co


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

La verdá es k , a espera del diseño definitivo diáfano, el pase de manos Rusky cambia todo y el Gold ya va a pillar nicho para expresarse con el rublo y las materias primas. Es totalmente inevitable. No importa, imo, k no haya una revalorización a palo seco...se dará iwalmente.

Pero no,no...nada de Ethereum - es gracioso, porke casualmente sí hay unos UST claves en la movida crypto, los de la Stable coin de Terra k va a trascender su propio ecosistema...pero ésa es otra historia - . Hable de los Bonos USA, todos. El Oro es un gran soporte para ello, más con el protagonismo k va a pillar YA - ésto, además de su lógica, puede tener mucho de whisfull thinking para una nacionalización rápida ...y respetuosa con los tenedores de metal, lo k podría hacerla por ello más efectiva -.

Pero sí k creo k Occidente ha sacáo BTC para dar cuerpo a un fiat en horas bajas ... k sin embargo no creo k vaya a morir. Creo k Occidente y más concretamente USA lo integrará en su sistema, porke necesita Valor Intrínseco al k anudarse para seguir esta partida. Lo k no se consolide por lógica e inercia ...se dará por panfletéo y regulación , imo.


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

Y éso reduce el poder a la pura posesión.

Cosa k a USA no le mola una mierda, pues no acostumbra a tratar con muertos de jambre...sino a ordenarles . Por éso ha aparecido una "Rikeza de kalidák" nacida de la nada en el momento Lehman.

Piensa en ello y verás un par de pasos inminentes. El cómo es lo de menos. Pasará sí o sí.


----------



## aquilaris (27 Mar 2022)

¿Creéis que la plata merece la pena con estos premiums que se están pagando? Soy bastante novatillo en esto de los metales pero cuando ves unos premiums en moneda de plata bullion de 20%/30% y comparas con el oro prácticamente sin premium... No veo la inversión en plata, la verdad. ¿Qué creéis vosotros?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2022)

Holaaaa....


----------



## Gusman (27 Mar 2022)

aquilaris dijo:


> ¿Creéis que la plata merece la pena con estos premiums que se están pagando? Soy bastante novatillo en esto de los metales pero cuando ves unos premiums en moneda de plata bullion de 20%/30% y comparas con el oro prácticamente sin premium... No veo la inversión en plata, la verdad. ¿Qué creéis vosotros?



Creemos que debes leer un poco mas.
. En el tema inversiones mejor lo que uno sabe que lo que te digan en un foro de internec.


----------



## ELOS (27 Mar 2022)

aquilaris dijo:


> ¿Creéis que la plata merece la pena con estos premiums que se están pagando? Soy bastante novatillo en esto de los metales pero cuando ves unos premiums en moneda de plata bullion de 20%/30% y comparas con el oro prácticamente sin premium... No veo la inversión en plata, la verdad. ¿Qué creéis vosotros?



El precio de la plata tiene un potencial de crecimiento muy superior al oro.
A pesar del premium actual, nadie sabe si la compras cara o barata.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (28 Mar 2022)

aquilaris dijo:


> ¿Creéis que la plata merece la pena con estos premiums que se están pagando? Soy bastante novatillo en esto de los metales pero cuando ves unos premiums en moneda de plata bullion de 20%/30% y comparas con el oro prácticamente sin premium... No veo la inversión en plata, la verdad. ¿Qué creéis vosotros?



La plata esta a 50% de alcanzar su máximo en $ de la década de los 80. Si eso no te parece razón suficiente para apostar por ella te doy algunas mas: la plata es el metal que tiene mas usos que todos los además metales juntos. Mas? Es fundamental e imprescindible para la agenda verde, resiliente, inclusiva, con perspectiva de genero, feminista etc etc etc


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2022)

Tenemos patrón oro de facto. El banco central ruso anuncia que cambia 1gr de oro a un precio fijo de 5000 rublos:






Russische Zentralbank beginnt mit dem Kauf von Gold


Einen Tag, nachdem Biden und seine Kumpel in Brüssel darüber diskutiert haben, wie Russland davon abgehalten werden kann, seine Goldreserven zu nutzen, um eine gewisse Stabilität in einer zunehmend chaotischen Wirtschaft aufrechtzuerhalten, hat die... - Veroeffentlicht am 28.03.2022




www.goldseiten.de








A ver qué ocurre ahora...









*Tema mítico* : - Patrón oro en marcha: 1gr. de oro = 5.000 rublos.


Tenemos patrón oro de facto. El banco central ruso anuncia que cambia 1gr de oro a un precio fijo de 5000 rublos: https://www.goldseiten.de/artikel/533170--Russische-Zentralbank-beginnt-mit-dem-Kauf-von-Gold.html La medida estará activa hasta junio por ahora.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tenemos patrón oro de facto. El banco central ruso anuncia que cambia 1gr de oro a un precio fijo de 5000 rublos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Herramientas" dicen...

K el botón infinito no paga Materias primas, vamox...


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tenemos patrón oro de facto. El banco central ruso anuncia que cambia 1gr de oro a un precio fijo de 5000 rublos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para que fuese un patrón oro se debería adoptar a nivel internacional. 

_"Einen Tag, nachdem Biden und seine Kumpel in Brüssel darüber diskutiert haben, wie Russland davon abgehalten werden kann, seine Goldreserven zu nutzen, um eine gewisse Stabilität in einer zunehmend chaotischen Wirtschaft aufrechtzuerhalten, hat die russische Zentralbank soeben Pläne angekündigt, Gold von ihren Banken zu einem festen Preis zu kaufen."_

Un día después de que Biden y sus compinches discutieran en Bruselas cómo evitar que Rusia use sus reservas de oro para mantener cierta estabilidad en una economía cada vez más caótica, el banco central de Rusia acaba de anunciar planes para retirar oro de sus bancos para comprarlo a un precio fijo.

_"Dies könnte zwei Zwecken dienen: 1. einen Weg zur Liquidität für Banken mit SWIFT-Beschränkungen zu bieten und 2. mehr Gold des Landes zu zentralisieren, da Putin seine Pläne zur Entdollarisierung beschleunigt._
_
Vollständige Erklärung der Bank of Russia:

Um Angebot und Nachfrage auf dem inländischen Edelmetallmarkt auszugleichen, wird die Bank von Russland ab dem 28. März 2022 Gold von Kreditinstituten zu einem Festpreis kaufen. Der Preis wird vom 28. März 2022 bis zum 30. Juni 2022 bei 5.000 russischen Rubel pro 1 Gramm liegen. Das festgelegte Preisniveau ermöglicht die Aufrechterhaltung eines stabilen Goldangebots und ein reibungsloses Funktionieren der Goldbergbaubranche im laufenden Jahr. Nach dem festgelegten Zeitraum kann der Ankaufspreis für Gold unter Berücksichtigung des sich abzeichnenden Gleichgewichts von Angebot und Nachfrage auf dem Inlandsmarkt angepasst werden.
_
_Der Ankaufspreis liegt, wie der folgende Chart zeigt, deutlich unter dem aktuellen Marktpreis..."_

Esto podría tener dos propósitos: 1) proporcionar una ruta hacia la liquidez para los bancos con restricciones SWIFT, y 2) centralizar más oro del país a medida que Putin acelera sus planes de desdolarización.

Declaración completa del Banco de Rusia:

Para equilibrar la oferta y la demanda en el mercado nacional de metales preciosos, a partir del 28 de marzo de 2022, el Banco de Rusia comprará oro a las instituciones de crédito a un precio fijo. El precio será de 5000 rublos rusos por 1 gramo del 28 de marzo de 2022 al 30 de junio de 2022. El nivel de precios establecido permite mantener un suministro estable de oro y un buen funcionamiento de la industria minera aurífera en el año en curso. Después del período especificado, el precio de compra del oro puede ajustarse, teniendo en cuenta el equilibrio emergente de oferta y demanda en el mercado interno.

Como muestra el siguiente gráfico, el precio de compra está muy por debajo del precio de mercado actual...

La noticia dice que el banco de Rusia compra a un precio fijo. ¿Piensan también vender llegado el caso?.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tenemos patrón oro de facto. El banco central ruso anuncia que cambia 1gr de oro a un precio fijo de 5000 rublos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ESC dijo:


> La noticia dice que el banco de Rusia compra a un precio fijo. ¿Piensan también vender llegado el caso?.



Entiendo que crearán o destruirán rublos en función de las reservas de oro que tengan con la equivalencia 1gr. = 5.000 rublos

Si aumentan su oro, aumentan los rublos en circulación y viceversa, si disminuye su oro destruirían más monetaria para mantener el cambio estable en 5.000 euros


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> La noticia dice que el banco de Rusia compra a un precio fijo. ¿Piensan también vender llegado el caso?.



Pues ? Han dicho k no lo hacen ?

A sus ciudadanos ya les animaron a ello hace nada . Con la rebaja del IVA.

Entonces ya comentamos si iban a enrrikecer a sus súbditos, porke en la mano lo tenían.

Si siguen vendiéndoles...usté medirá. Al spot en su ekivalente en rublos debería llegar en nada.


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que crearán o destruirán rublos en función de las reservas de oro que tengan con la equivalencia 1gr. = 5.000 rublos
> 
> Si aumentan su oro, aumentan los rublos en circulación y viceversa, si disminuye su oro destruirían más monetaria para mantener el cambio estable en 5.000 euros



Pues caray, yo no entiendo eso para nada.

Establecer un precio fijo para el oro no implica que la masa monetaria vaya acorde al mismo. Seguirán emitiendo en base a lo que le de la gana al banco central.


----------



## ESC (28 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Pues ? Han dicho k no lo hacen ?
> 
> A sus ciudadanos ya les animaron a ello hace nada . Con la rebaja del IVA.
> 
> ...



Pues veremos qué pasa llegado ese punto.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que crearán o destruirán rublos en función de las reservas de oro que tengan con la equivalencia 1gr. = 5.000 rublos
> 
> Si aumentan su oro, aumentan los rublos en circulación y viceversa, si disminuye su oro destruirían más monetaria para mantener el cambio estable en 5.000 euros



No han dicho nada de cambio estable.

Mientras vendan internamente, Oro k tienen allí y no hace falta k sea al precio de compra.

FreeGold y menos patrones. Esperemos.

Reserva de Valor libre y salvaje...antiestafa fiat. Y un país petáo de early adopters, por cierto.


----------



## OBDC (28 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Pues caray, yo no entiendo eso para nada.
> 
> Establecer un precio fijo para el oro no implica que la masa monetaria vaya acorde al mismo. Seguirán emitiendo en base a lo que le de la gana al banco central.



Amén de que es el precio que fija para comprar, no se indica que sea para vender, o sea que sigue imprimiendo para comprar todo lo que el mercado interno le venda que es el que necesita rublos para manejar su economía diaria....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2022)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Los grandes bancos están almacenando oro a niveles récord. Estos pueden ser los motivos







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## Jotac (28 Mar 2022)

Para las discusiones que leo, y pensando en que no estoy a favor de nadie ni de ninguno, y aun a costa de que se me despelleje por no entender que mi intención con lo que voy a escribir es buena (y direis, el camino al infierno está empedrado con buenas intenciones) tomadlo como alguien que intenta sumar, el que no, pues que no lo tome, pero partamos de que estamos todos sometidos a mucha mierda, porque sabemos lo que hay, cada cual tiene sus propios problemas, y desde ahí mi aportación para el que no conozca esta historia y le sirva:
"Un niño, muy enfadado porque unos amigos le trataban mal, le contó a su padre lo que ocurría, y que lo que le removía era el enfado, las ganas de pelea y de hacerles daño. El padre cogió al hijo, le puso un saco de carbón al lado, a unos metros un trapo blanco colgado y le dijo: lanza todo el carbón que quieras al trapo desde esta distancia, para ensuciarlo todo lo que puedas. Como había una distancia considerable, el niño lanzó y lanzó hasta acabar con todo el carbón, y cuando se quedó agusto y desahogado, y le dijo al padre que ya había terminado, éste le dijo: oberva el trapo, lo has manchado verdad? Ahora obsérvate tu...y es que el niño estaba completamente ennegrecido de haber lanzado tanto carbón...y es que cuando queremos "manchar" a otros, al final quienes peor salimos somos nosotros mismos...
yo no soy ejemplo de nada, tengo más pronto del que me gustaría, pero intento cuidarme...son momentos complicados, cuidaos a vosotros mismos por encima de todo...espero que a alguno este cuento os venga bien...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Mar 2022)

El bitcoin se esta disparando tras el ordago de Putin en el que ha mostrado la manipulacion al alza que sufrian los metales.

Los metales se vienen abajo y caen.

Los metaleros han perdido ingenuamente su pasta.

Putin ha señalado el verdadero valor del oro, 1 gramo de oro 20 centimos, es el cambio que ha puesto en sus bancos hasta junio, parece que de esta manera señala a los trileros que establecian que la onza podia valer 1800 euros.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El bitcoin se esta disparando tras el ordago de Putin en el que ha mostrado la manipulacion al alza que sufrian los metales.
> 
> Los metales se vienen abajo y caen.
> 
> ...



¿De dónde habéis sacado que 5.000 rublos son 20 céntimos? A mí me sale que son 46 €, que es menos del valor actual pero no mucho.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿De dónde habéis sacado que 5.000 rublos son 20 céntimos? A mí me sale que son 46 €, que es menos del valor actual pero no mucho.



Como todas las cuentas las haga así...


----------



## risto mejido (28 Mar 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> Para las discusiones que leo, y pensando en que no estoy a favor de nadie ni de ninguno, y aun a costa de que se me despelleje por no entender que mi intención con lo que voy a escribir es buena (y direis, el camino al infierno está empedrado con buenas intenciones) tomadlo como alguien que intenta sumar, el que no, pues que no lo tome, pero partamos de que estamos todos sometidos a mucha mierda, porque sabemos lo que hay, cada cual tiene sus propios problemas, y desde ahí mi aportación para el que no conozca esta historia y le sirva:
> "Un niño, muy enfadado porque unos amigos le trataban mal, le contó a su padre lo que ocurría, y que lo que le removía era el enfado, las ganas de pelea y de hacerles daño. El padre cogió al hijo, le puso un saco de carbón al lado, a unos metros un trapo blanco colgado y le dijo: lanza todo el carbón que quieras al trapo desde esta distancia, para ensuciarlo todo lo que puedas. Como había una distancia considerable, el niño lanzó y lanzó hasta acabar con todo el carbón, y cuando se quedó agusto y desahogado, y le dijo al padre que ya había terminado, éste le dijo: oberva el trapo, lo has manchado verdad? Ahora obsérvate tu...y es que el niño estaba completamente ennegrecido de haber lanzado tanto carbón...y es que cuando queremos "manchar" a otros, al final quienes peor salimos somos nosotros mismos...
> yo no soy ejemplo de nada, tengo más pronto del que me gustaría, pero intento cuidarme...son momentos complicados, cuidaos a vosotros mismos por encima de todo...espero que a alguno este cuento os venga bien...



Yo adaptaría mejor la cigarra y la hormiga, cigarra es occidente que vive ociosamente y cuando llega el invierno compra provisiones a las hormigas con unos papelitos que no valen nada para poder seguir viviendo ociosamente , hasta que la cigarra se enfada y les dice que todos los papelitos que tienen las hormigas ya no los quiere y no les va a dejar comerciar con ello; entonces las hormigas le dicen a la cigarra que ok, que no le vende más provisiones y que se salga de su hormiguero y si quiere sobrevivir que viva trabajando y no parasitando a las hormigas, como la cigarra es holgazana , afuera del hormiguero en invierno acaba muriendo de frío al no saber sobrevivir de otra manera que parasitando a los demás 
Y colorín colorado este cuento se ha acabado


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (28 Mar 2022)

A como decías que te costaban las putas paisano?


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El bitcoin se esta disparando tras el ordago de Putin en el que ha mostrado la manipulacion al alza que sufrian los metales.



No seas ceporro - si es k realmente piensas lo k dices -.

Bitcoin , expresado en fiat , SIEMPRE subirá y mucho : Concretamente a escala inversamente proporcional al valor del fiat camino de cero - directamente a su hiperimpresión -. BTC no es el antídoto del fiat de la milonga oficial , sino su más fiel expresión. Milimétrica.

Todos estos años, ha sido la manera BARATA de arrasar con el último físico disponible...junto con otros activos de Valor Real.

La vaina es comprar Gold mientras esté a la venta. Ni se t´ocurra no hacerlo, en la medida k sea ( Ahí, ayákadakualo y el riesgo k estime oportuno...pero k BTC sea sólo un mecanismo de hiperimpresión controlada para no kebrar la economía fiat mundial en seco *k muera con el propio chanchullo k arregla*, es un riesgo absolutamente lógico ).

NADA te garantiza k BTC sobreviva al sistema fiat.


----------



## Muttley (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Orooo (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El bitcoin se esta disparando tras el ordago de Putin en el que ha mostrado la manipulacion al alza que sufrian los metales.
> 
> Los metales se vienen abajo y caen.
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>




Txastamén, Maestro : comprar no...comprar Gold a 5000 , sólo el BCRusky.

Los occidentalitos pueden VENDER Oro a ese precio al mixmo BCRusky, k te lo paga iwalmente a precioputa...pero con rublos con los k trincar Oil & Gas baratitos k al sicariato fiat estafador global , le sale a cuenta. Por ahora.

Oriente pone el filete , te lo salpimenta y te lo corta a cachitos. La parte occidental del arbitrage es poner el Gold sobre la mesa sakeándolo en LBMA & Comex, non plus.

Traje a medida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> No seas ceporro - si es k realmente piensas lo k dices -.
> 
> Bitcoin , expresado en fiat , SIEMPRE subirá y mucho : Concretamente a escala inversamente proporcional al valor del fiat camino de cero - directamente a su hiperimpresión -. BTC no es el antídoto del fiat de la milonga oficial , sino su más fiel expresión. Milimétrica.
> 
> ...




No se que es lo que va a pasar pero creo que Putin nos esta dando pistas, biden ademas se suma a esas pistas.

Biden dice que nos preparemos para pasar hambre.

Luego llega Putin y dice que el oro vale a 20 centimos el cambio de rublos, dicen por arriba que en realidad a 50 centimos, bueno lo mismo da.......

Si sumas las dos variables de Biden mas Putin acabas por ver claro lo que ya sospechabamos algunos, viene tal hambruna que en realidad lo que nos estan diciendo es que el cambio podria llegar a ser de 1 gramo de oro por una lata de atun, actualmente el atun marca paco esta sobre el euro las tres latas, si ya nos vamos a marcas de mas calidad estamos sobre los 2 o 3 euros las tres latillas, 

Podeis hacer el cambio vosotros mismos, en cuanto llegue el hambre el cambio sera lata de atun por gramo de oro, esto solo al principio de la hambruna luego es posible que haya que ir dando mas gramos para conseguir esa lata.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Mar 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿De dónde habéis sacado que 5.000 rublos son 20 céntimos? A mí me sale que son 46 €, que es menos del valor actual pero no mucho.



En el foro alguien lo puso pero vaya que da igual 20 que 46 centimos.

Putin a desenmascarado que los metales estaban manipulados para robar riqueza, nos estaban vendiendo oro a 55 euros gramo cuando en realidad vale segun putin 46 centimos hasta junio.

Putin esta mostrandonos el futuro, lata de atun por gramo de oro.

Estamos a las puertas del nuevo patron lata de atun.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se que es lo que va a pasar pero creo que Putin nos esta dando pistas, biden ademas se suma a esas pistas.
> 
> Biden dice que nos preparemos para pasar hambre.
> 
> ...



La jilipolítika globáx no contaba con el Putin del Albaizín. 

Pa´k´haluego digan k no hay cantera.


----------



## Tales90 (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En el foro alguien lo puso pero vaya que da igual 20 que 46 centimos.
> 
> Putin a desenmascarado que los metales estaban manipulados para robar riqueza, nos estaban vendiendo oro a 55 euros gramo cuando en realidad vale segun putin 46 centimos hasta junio.
> 
> ...



Precisamente entiendo que dice lo contrario, que el fiat no vale que lo que vale para comprar recursos es el oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Mar 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Precisamente entiendo que dice lo contrario, que el fiat no vale que lo que vale para comprar recursos es el oro.



Entonces habria puesto un precio ingente al oro pero lo ha puesto a 45 centimos.

Si llevas tu oro te van a dar 45 centimos, no te van a dar un centimo mas por el.............. es el precio que creen que vale.


----------



## Tales90 (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Entonces habria puesto un precio ingente al oro pero lo ha puesto a 45 centimos.
> 
> Si llevas tu oro te van a dar 45 centimos, no te van a dar un centimo mas por el.............. es el precio que creen que vale.



No te dan 5000 rublos que ahora vale 1 gramo de oro. La clave es cuanto gas te venden por 5000 rublos. Si por 5000 rublos te venden buena cantidad el rublo valdrá y el euro se desplomará.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Mar 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> No te dan 5000 rublos que ahora vale 1 gramo de oro. La clave es cuanto gas te venden por 5000 rublos. Si por 5000 rublos te venden buena cantidad el rublo valdrá y el euro se desplomará.




La plata ya ha caido por debajo de los 25, es cuestion de esperar unos dias haber que pasa pero se ha desplomado todo desde el anuncio.

Veremos a ver que ocurre en estos dias pero es posible que para la semana que viene ya tengamos el oro cotizando a 45 centimos gramo.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Entonces habria puesto un precio ingente al oro pero lo ha puesto a 45 centimos.
> 
> Si llevas tu oro te van a dar 45 centimos, no te van a dar un centimo mas por el.............. es el precio que creen que vale.



Rusia no kiere los rublos k te va a cobrar.

Kiere el Gold con k los pagues...y kiere k lo robes en NY y London ...hasta vaciarlo.

Ahí empieza la siguiente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Rusia no kiere los rublos k te va a cobrar.
> 
> Kiere el Gold con k los pagues...y kiere k lo robes en NY y London ...hasta vaciarlo.
> 
> Ahí empieza la siguiente.



Pues ahora si me creo lo de los 45 centimos, incluso te has llegado a poner nervioso y estas escribiendo bien jajajjajajaja mierda que me ahogo con la tableta de chocolate milka que me estoy zampando, tengo que coger alguna reservilla de grasa para la ruina y el hambre que nos quieren meter.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues ahora si me creo lo de los 45 centimos, incluso te has llegado a poner nervioso y estas escribiendo bien jajajjajajaja mierda que me ahogo con la tableta de chocolate milka que me estoy zampando, tengo que coger alguna reservilla de grasa para la ruina y el hambre que nos quieren meter.



Es mi recato naturás y la distancia crítica con un morenassso de luna yena. 

Me pasa siempre, brivónnnn.


----------



## Tichy (28 Mar 2022)

5000 rublos, a día de hoy, son algo más de 47 euros. Ojo, EUROS, no céntimos de euro.

Es decir, muy aproximadamente lo que ofrecen aquí y ahora los compro oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Mar 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> 5000 rublos, a día de hoy, son algo más de 47 euros. Ojo, EUROS, no céntimos de euro.
> 
> Es decir, muy aproximadamente lo que ofrecen aquí y ahora los compro oro.



Pues es verdad, tanta tonteria para nada, me he fiado del cambio que habia dado otro forero sin contrastar.

Ya os habiais llevado el susto con lo de los 20 centimos em ??


----------



## Gusman (28 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues es verdad, tanta tonteria para nada, me he fiado del cambio que habia dado otro forero sin contrastar.
> 
> Ya os habiais llevado el susto con lo de los 20 centimos em ??



Como eches asi las cuentas con tus pisos no se como no te mueres de hambre.


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Como eches asi las cuentas con tus pisos no se como no te mueres de hambre.



Si por éso pilla los latunes.

Con los cartelones de ofertón del LIDL no hay sorpresas.


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> 5000 rublos, a día de hoy, son algo más de 47 euros. Ojo, EUROS, no céntimos de euro.
> 
> Es decir, muy aproximadamente lo que ofrecen aquí y ahora los compro oro.



Buen dato. Monetizar oro implica una pérdida del 20%.
Primera vez que se aporta abiertamente en el foro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Gusman (29 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Buen dato. Monetizar oro implica una pérdida del 20%.
> Primera vez que se aporta abiertamente en el foro.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



La otra opcion es quemar tus euros y dolares fiduciarios para calentarte.


----------



## Tales90 (29 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La plata ya ha caido por debajo de los 25, es cuestion de esperar unos dias haber que pasa pero se ha desplomado todo desde el anuncio.
> 
> Veremos a ver que ocurre en estos dias pero es posible que para la semana que viene ya tengamos el oro cotizando a 45 centimos gramo.



Pues me voy a jartar a comprar, 400 euros el kilo, pues pillo varios kilos de oro y los entierro o lo guardo por ahí.


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> La otra opcion es quemar tus euros y dolares fiduciarios para calentarte.



No entiendo necesario invertir en algo para después comprar otra cosa perdiendo valor en cada conversión. Veo más lógico evitar el paso intermedio.

3 latunes = 1 €
1 gr. Au - 56 € posiblemente cambiable por 1 latun en el momento de que es necesario el Au para poder mercadear.
Así que 56 € = 168 latunes convertibles a 168 grs de Au en el momento de calentarse con papelitos el culo.
Si te preocupa calentarte cuando todo pete, compra directamente bombonas.
Yo ya tengo almacenadas unas 4 que compré hace unos meses a 13€ en vez de comprar un gramo de oro. Hoy creo que está a 21€ cada una. 
Para que hubiera sido mejor inversión el oro hoy el gramo tendría que estar a 84 €, o sea que el oro es más de lo mismo. Cuando hay crisis, lo que vale no es el oro, son latunes, las bombonas, el trigo, el corned beef, medicamentos y agua y ya ni hablar armas para defenderlo. Todos los valores representativos (papelitos, oro, vales del carrefour) no valen nada. Al que le faltan materias primas está frito, como estas viendo ahora. Preguntale a Putin por qué tiene a todo occidente con el culo en llamas y nadie se anima a toser a su lado a pesar de que esta pisoteando la dignidad de cuanto dignatario se le pone delante, por más dignos que sean hasta tienen que pedir disculpas por frases chorras. Putin hoy impone las reglas del juego. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No entiendo necesario invertir en algo para después comprar otra cosa perdiendo valor en cada conversión. Veo más lógico evitar el paso intermedio.
> 
> 3 latunes = 1 €
> 1 gr. Au - 56 € posiblemente cambiable por 1 latun en el momento de que es necesario el Au para poder mercadear.
> ...



Yo llevo tiempo viendo lo que dices, ademas el tiempo me va dando la razon, pues todo lo que voy comprando cada vez lo suben mas.

En los atunes si debo de ser de los maximos acumuladores de atunes del foro, ademas voy acumulando mas cosas, 

Estuve comprando estas semanas atras diferentes tipos de carne tanto en lata como en envases de cristal, hay alguna que incluso tiene buena pinta y debe de estar buena, otras seguro que saben a mil rayos pero en fin.........

Hace un par de semanas me inche a comprar unos envases de jabali que tenian a 5 euros en carrefour, el otro dia cual mi sorpresa que los veo casi a 8......... 

Me imagino como al final con el oro solo podeis comprar harina de gusano o moscardon para poder comer algo de proteinas mientras yo me zampo mis latas de confeti de pato, lomo en orza, jabali ........ y estoy en modo shin chan, riendome solo mientras me imagino todo esto.


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo llevo tiempo viendo lo que dices, ademas el tiempo me va dando la razon, pues todo lo que voy comprando cada vez lo suben mas.
> 
> En los atunes si debo de ser de los maximos acumuladores de atunes del foro, ademas voy acumulando mas cosas,
> 
> ...



Realmente es regalado comprar un alijo de elementos necesarios en momentos de bonanza. 
Un familiar tenía un horno en la época de la GC y conseguía que le suministraran harina y se compró medio pueblo en esa época gracias a lo producido. Eso sí, dormía sobre los sacos para evitar que se los robaran, que tampoco sería sencillo por el volumen y el peso de los mismos. Acumuló también mucho oro de reliquias familiares de hambrientos. Lástima que luego se lo robaron porque todos sabían que le pagaban con joyas el poder alimentarse, pero los campos y casas no se los robaban que también se las entregaban viudas para poder alimentar a sus hijos.
Lo curioso es que ella también era viuda y por lo que cuentan, dominaba la horca como arma que pocos tenían valor para plantarse delante e intentar robarle o timarle.
Si hay una crisis, volveremos a la edad de piedra en días y solo habrá algo más útil que las materias primas y son los libros donde enseñan a hacer uso de ellas sin tecnologías modernas. De esos también tengo.
Lo demás son todo pajas mentales, no habrá un punto intermedio. Si hay un crack, será bestial y como dijo Biden "pasaremos hambre".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Mar 2022)

A cuánto le habrán sableado los latunes....


----------



## risto mejido (29 Mar 2022)

*Lo que necesita saber sobre la oferta y demanda de oro físico





What You Need To Know About Physical Gold Supply And Demand | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*

*Lo que necesita saber sobre la oferta y demanda de oro físico*

POR TYLER DURDEN
MARTES, 29 DE MARZO DE 2022 - 11:00
_Presentado por Gainesville Coins_
Gran parte de la confusión con respecto al precio del oro tiene que ver con la naturaleza dual del oro, siendo tanto una moneda como una mercancía. Esta confusión desaparece cuando te das cuenta de que, en términos de dinámica de oferta y demanda, el oro se negocia más como una moneda que como una mercancía.
La principal diferencia entre el oro y los productos perecederos es su _relación stock-flujo_ , medida por el stock sobre el suelo dividido por la producción anual. El oro tiene una relación stock-flow muy alta, mientras que las materias primas como el trigo tienen una relación stock-flow baja.


Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
Hace miles de años, la gente comenzó a usar el oro como dinero, porque el oro es inmutable, fácilmente divisible y escaso. El oro es el producto más comercializable. Su larga tradición como reserva de valor significa que se ha desperdiciado muy poco oro a lo largo de la historia. La gran mayoría de todo el oro jamás extraído todavía está con nosotros. En consecuencia, la producción minera anual agrega alrededor del 1,7% a las existencias de oro sobre el suelo.
_La mayor parte del oro sobre el suelo se mantiene con fines monetarios. La joyería es una reserva de valor combinada con estética y estatus._
Al momento de escribir, el stock total de oro sobre el suelo es de 205,000 toneladas y la producción minera global en 2021 representó 3,560 toneladas. La relación stock-flujo (STFR) es actualmente de 58 (205.000 / 3.560). El alto STFR del oro y el hecho de que la mayor parte del oro sobre el suelo se mantiene con fines monetarios es lo que hace que se negocie como una moneda.
Para una comprensión profunda de la formación del precio del oro, primero echemos un vistazo a la dinámica de la oferta y la demanda de un producto perecedero. Luego discutiremos cómo esto difiere del mercado del oro.
*Conceptos básicos de oferta y demanda de productos básicos blandos*
Según los datos de las Estimaciones de la oferta y la demanda agrícolas mundiales (WASDE), el STFR en el mercado del trigo es de 0,35 (278 millones de toneladas en stock divididas por 776 millones de toneladas de producción). Un STFR bajo hace que el precio del trigo se determine principalmente por lo que se produce anualmente frente a lo que se consume. Las existencias existentes solo pueden suavizar un superávit o déficit en el mercado, calculado como producción menos consumo, hasta cierto punto.
El trigo almacenado en un almacén comienza a pudrirse después de varios años, por lo que un excedente no puede absorberse por completo como existencias: debe venderse, lo que reduce el precio. Los déficits del mercado, a su vez, no pueden extraerse completamente de la oferta de existencias y, por lo tanto, aumentan el precio. Además, debido a que la única aplicación del trigo es el consumo, para lo cual se necesitan cantidades fijas, el precio se establece entre lo que se produce y lo que se consume.
En el gráfico a continuación, puede ver que desde 1974 un superávit o déficit en el mercado mundial de trigo se correlacionó positivamente con la dirección del precio del trigo durante el 85% del tiempo. Lógicamente, un superávit hizo que el precio bajara y un déficit hizo que el precio subiera. Tenga en cuenta que el eje del lado izquierdo del gráfico está invertido para que coincida con el precio del trigo.
_Todos los excedentes anuales de trigo desde 1974 combinados han sido mayores que todos los déficit combinados. A medida que la población mundial ha crecido, el mercado del trigo ha crecido y las existencias también se han incrementado. El STFR del trigo se ha mantenido aproximadamente igual a lo largo de los años. Los excedentes pueden ocurrir mientras el precio sube si los comerciantes anticipan una mayor demanda y eligen agregar trigo a las existencias para el próximo año cuando puedan venderlo a un precio más alto._
Todos los participantes del mercado de trigo se basan en los datos de oferta y demanda de trigo y en el equilibrio del mercado (superávit o déficit). Los agricultores miran el balance para decidir cuánto trigo cultivar la próxima temporada. Los especuladores lo usan para estimar cuál será el precio en el futuro. Los productores considerarán reemplazar el trigo por otro producto básico si el precio sube, y así sucesivamente.
*Dinámica de la oferta y la demanda de oro*
El mercado del oro es muy diferente. Debido a que el oro no se agota y se usa principalmente como depósito de valor, el precio del oro no se establece entre lo que se produce y lo que se consume.
Debido a su alto STFR, el suministro de oro consiste principalmente en inventario. Y debido a que prácticamente todo el mundo compra oro como reserva de valor, la demanda también consiste principalmente en inventario. El mercado del oro puede verse como todo tipo de operaciones que mueven metal de un inventario a otro (con o sin metal alterado en forma, peso o pureza). O el oro se queda en la misma bóveda pero cambia de dueño.
Además, el uso del oro con fines monetarios no requiere cantidades fijas. La gente no compra oro porque necesita, por ejemplo, cinco onzas troy para construir una casa. Lo que necesitan es "cualquier cantidad de oro" a cambio de cuánto valor les gustaría invertir al precio vigente. El precio del oro puede ser demasiado bajo o demasiado alto, pero no puede haber superávit ni déficit. Esto es lo que hace que el comercio de oro se parezca más a una moneda que a una mercancía.
Medir distintos tipos de demanda, que son simplemente fragmentos del volumen total de operaciones, puede ayudarnos a evaluar el sentimiento de grupos específicos de compradores. Pero no tiene sentido compararlo con la producción anual. Sin embargo, algunas firmas de consultoría hacen exactamente eso: publicar un balance del mercado del oro.
¿A qué viene la confusión en el mercado del oro?
Después de que se abandonara el patrón oro en 1971, EE. UU. trató de "desmonetizar" el oro promoviendo una narrativa de que el oro es inútil, para que el dólar pareciera más fuerte. Aunque la mayoría de los bancos centrales mantuvieron su oro y, por lo tanto, no lo desmonetizaron, algunas personas en Occidente dejaron de ver el oro como una moneda, sino simplemente como una mercancía.
En la década de 1980, empresas de consultoría como Gold Fields Mineral Services (GFMS) comenzaron a publicar informes sobre la oferta y la demanda de oro. Estos informes luego incluían un balance de mercado, supuestamente indicando si el precio del oro subiría o bajaría. En otras palabras, presentan el oro como si fuera un producto perecedero que puede tener superávit o déficit.
Millones de inversionistas en oro se han confundido con estos informes, pensando que el precio del oro está determinado por la diferencia entre la producción minera anual y los productos recién fabricados. Esto último es lo que las empresas de consultoría informan principalmente como demanda.

Los elementos principales del lado de la oferta del balance del mercado de GFMS son la producción minera y el suministro de chatarra. Por el lado de la demanda, se registran las ventas de joyería nueva, piezas industriales y barras y monedas al por menor. También se agregan al saldo las compras/ventas netas del banco central (sector oficial), las compras/ventas netas de ETF (ETP) y los aumentos/disminuciones netas del inventario de cambio. En la parte inferior podemos ver el "saldo neto" general, lo que sugiere que el mercado tiene superávit o déficit. Sin embargo, como era de esperar, este saldo neto no tiene relación estadística con el precio del oro.
En el gráfico a continuación, tracé las cifras del balance neto anual (obtenidas de Refinitiv , que actualmente es propietaria de GFMS ) frente al precio del oro.

Desde 1982 hasta 2020, solo el 44% de las veces un "superávit" o "déficit" en el mercado del oro se correlacionó positivamente con la dirección del precio del oro. Lanzar una moneda obtendría un mejor resultado: 50%. Este puntaje decepcionante se explica * por el hecho de que el oro es una moneda y las monedas no pueden tener superávit o déficit.
Además, según GFMS, la categoría de mayor demanda es la demanda de joyería. Sin embargo, visto en un gráfico, muestra que la demanda de joyería se mueve en la dirección opuesta al precio del oro. Los compradores de joyas son sensibles al precio; no manejan el precio.

Debido a que las existencias sobre el suelo eclipsan la producción minera anual, la producción minera tampoco impulsa el precio del oro a corto y mediano plazo. La investigación académica confirma esta afirmación. De Fergal O'Connor , profesor de finanzas en la Escuela de Negocios de la Universidad de Cork ( fuente ):
_La [alta relación stock-flujo] de oro implica un bajo poder de mercado de las empresas mineras de oro y, por lo tanto, una incapacidad para influir significativamente en los precios del oro. . . . Por lo tanto, la producción [de la mina] sigue los precios del oro. Los mineros de oro tienen poco poder de mercado y es probable que sean tomadores de precios en lugar de fijadores de precios. . ._
La producción minera anual reacciona al precio del oro, no al revés. Cuando hay un mercado alcista, se inician nuevos proyectos mineros. Diez años después, estas minas comienzan a producir y elevan la producción total de la mina. Por supuesto, a largo plazo, el suministro de la mina influye en el precio del oro, ya que aumenta las existencias sobre el suelo con el tiempo.

*La oferta y la demanda institucional impulsan el precio del oro*
Si un fondo de inversión compra un lingote de oro asignado de 400 onzas de un banco en Londres, esta operación no aparece en los datos de oferta y demanda publicados por GFMS. Sin embargo, tiene exactamente el mismo impacto en el precio del oro que la venta de 400 monedas recién acuñadas que pesan 1 onza troy.
Dado que las barras de 400 onzas se comercializan en grandes volúmenes durante todo el día en los mercados mayoristas de lingotes de Londres y Suiza, ahí es donde se fija el precio. Quince de los últimos diecisiete años, el flujo neto de oro (importación menos exportación) a través del Reino Unido se ha correlacionado positivamente con el precio del oro. Eso no es una coincidencia. La oferta y la demanda institucionales de oro sobre el suelo impulsan el precio.

Los mercados de derivados están conectados al London Bullion Market (el mercado al contado más líquido) a través del arbitraje. Las fuerzas del mercado de futuros COMEX en Nueva York se ejecutan sobre la oferta y la demanda física en Londres.
La razón por la cual la importación neta y la exportación neta en Londres a menudo se correlacionan con el precio del oro es porque, por lo general, "el Este" toma el otro lado de los intercambios en el Oeste. Si los inversores institucionales occidentales compran oro, elevando el precio, los países de Asia venderán y el metal fluirá desde el este hacia las bóvedas de Londres. Cuando los inversores institucionales occidentales venden oro, haciendo bajar el precio, los países de Asia compran y el metal fluye desde el Reino Unido hacia el Este.
Una descripción general precisa de la oferta y la demanda de oro cubriría el volumen global de comercio físico de oro, pero no incluiría un saldo neto. Después de todo, por cada comprador hay un vendedor. No puede haber superávit o déficit como en el caso de las materias primas blandas. Eso no quiere decir que todos los datos de GFMS carezcan de sentido; de ella se puede extraer mucha información valiosa. Mi principal objeción es su enfoque de "equilibrio de mercado".
_*El hecho de que el saldo neto a menudo se correlacione negativamente con el precio del oro se debe a que la categoría de mayor demanda de GMFS es la demanda de joyería. Como se discutió, los compradores de joyas son sensibles al precio, por lo que cuando el precio sube, la demanda de joyas disminuye y el saldo neto se convierte en un superávit._


----------



## risto mejido (29 Mar 2022)

estoy leyendo en todos los sitios que el oro tiene que aumentar de valor si o si por el movimiento ruso y veo que esta bajando, bueno lo estan bajando....
el ostion parece que va a ser de ordago, es como si nos quisieran llevar al colapso absoluto, ni decrecimiento ni pollas en vinagre


----------



## fran69 (29 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues es verdad, tanta tonteria para nada, me he fiado del cambio que habia dado otro forero sin contrastar.
> 
> Ya os habiais llevado el susto con lo de los 20 centimos em ??



Si, yo estaba acojonadito con tus 20 céntimos, ...


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> estoy leyendo en todos los sitios que el oro tiene que aumentar de valor si o si por el movimiento ruso y veo que esta bajando, bueno lo estan bajando....
> el ostion parece que va a ser de ordago, es como si nos quisieran llevar al colapso absoluto, ni decrecimiento ni pollas en vinagre



Es más que lógico que si Putin tiene oro para negociar y financiar la guerra el precio baje por oferta, amén de que a los Estados enemigos les interese manipular el valor por quitarle aún más la opcion de comprar suministros para la guerra. 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## IvanRios (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## juli (29 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> estoy leyendo en todos los sitios que el oro tiene que aumentar de valor si o si por el movimiento ruso y veo que esta bajando, bueno lo estan bajando....
> el ostion parece que va a ser de ordago, es como si nos quisieran llevar al colapso absoluto, ni decrecimiento ni pollas en vinagre



1- 
Mientras LBMA y Comex sirvan físico , ni mires ya el Gold / Confetti : Mejor , mira el Rublo / Confetti. Cualkier confetti. Éso es lo k debería subir.
Al sicariato fiat no le keda otra k seguir chanchullando...pero poco tiempo con el modus operandi actual. A ver hast´ánde tienen wevox de regalar Oro

Rusia COMPRA Gold...lo k regala - en esta promo inicial del viaje - es petróleo.

2- 
Claro. El Colapso del fiat por hiperimpresión es el Jubileo , borrón y cuenta nueva.


ahora...a ver lo k un ladrón entiende por "Borrón y cuenta nueva" , k ésa es otra. Porke yéndose de rositas sin asumir su estafa , kerrán comenzar again dando por culo y robando , as usual.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Mar 2022)

Hilo patrocinado por tienditas online y particulares q se quedan sin negocite...


----------



## OBDC (29 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hilo patrocinado por tienditas online y particulares q se quedan sin negocite...




No se quedan sin negociete, lo que venden aquí a Spot cuele a pasar por tienda a un 20% menos mínimo. Es más, es curioso ver como algunos reconocen hasta piezas por verlas pasar tanto por sus mostradores.
Ya lo dijeron, compran a 46 pavos y revenden a spot (en el hilo de compraventa) previo convencer a todo el incauto que se viene el patrón oro y que el oro está manipulado y vale 10 veces más.
A mi no me parece mal que hagan negocio, pero que digan que son profesionales, el no decirlo demuestra sus auténticas intenciones (recomprar más barato lo vendido a futuro)
El negocio del oro es curioso, el proveedor y el comprador es el mismo, solo varían los tiempos. 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## mike69 (29 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


>



Mi análisis Paco de barra de bar.

El BCE ruso no va a imprimir rublos para sus exportaciones. 

Europa se partirá el culo demandando rublos para comprar sus importaciones y no los encontrará. 

Tendrá que comprar oro físico para pagar sus importaciones rusas. En consecuencia el oro y el rublo se revaluarán. 

Cuando el rublo se revalúe a un nivel el BCE ruso emitirá rublos para pagar sus importaciones. 

Y el dólar se irá al guano cuando los países empiecen a abandonarlo.

Por eso la puta sion echa espumarajos por la boca y quieren quitar del medio al Putin.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## TomBolillo (29 Mar 2022)

Ayer observé algo que me llamó la atención. En lavetadeoro Coinvest igualó todos los precios de sus bulliones (Britannia, Maple y Krugers) dejándolos 1€ más barato que la siguiente tienda más barata (Andorrano en esos momentos). Y no solo eso, misteriosamente ya no tenían esos plazos de envío tan largos (los 60 - 90 días que se han comentado páginas atrás). Me fui a gold.de y la diferencia era incluso mayor, llegando a estar dichas monedas 1,50€ más baratas que la siguiente tienda de la lista. Hoy como ya vemos, la plata ha llegado a caer un -5% nada más en el pre-market de USA y todavía falta el resto de la jornada. Estos pájaros de Coinvest sabían algo los muy cabritos y estaban empapelando o mejor dicho metalizando al personal previendo la que se venía


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2022)

Si mi dekonstrukÇao llega al rango de escritura...Por akí , ná de monetizazión.

Letras , lleva.


----------



## Just (29 Mar 2022)

Lo del desdoblamiento de identidad, respondiéndose a uno mismo, resta total credibilidad a cualquiera. Una pena. Igualito que Narciso.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Mar 2022)

Pues yo estoy viendo conforme leo articulos y veo como va el tema del oro en la guerra de rusia es que quizas si que este manipulado el oro al alza, tambien la plata.

Que es lo que mueve el precio del oro pues un monton de gente que quiere forrarse con los papelitos que simbolizan el oro, esos papelitos que por aqui se dice mucho que no hay que tener, que mejor fisico, que esos compradores son tontos.

Esos compradores en un 98% no son tontos, solo quieren papelitos no quieren metal fisico, la razon es que en realidad ni quieren oro ni nunca lo quisieron, solo quieren negociar con el y sacar mas papelitos para barcos, putes, tierras.........

Que pasaria si mañana se cierra el mercado del oro, no subiria, posiblemente bajaria a los 6 o 7 euros que valia el oro cuando yo era mas jovencillo y me iba de fiesta a madrid, recuerdo esos carteles por calle montera y gran via diciendo que compraban oro a 6 euros gramo, yo llegue a comprar sobre los 7 euros el gramo algo.

Si los papelitos dejan de ofertarse la inmensa mayoria de la gente dejarian de comprar oro, comprarian otra cosa con la que poder enriquecerse sin tener que estar preocupados por custodia, por el peso, por el espacio de donde guardarlo, por su seguridad.......

Asi que llevo unos dias pensando que si que puede que este manipulado pero al alza.


----------



## IvanRios (29 Mar 2022)

Un pasito más.

Rusia anuncia que pagarà a los tenedores de eurobonos 2022 en rublos:


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2022)

Just dijo:


> Lo del desdoblamiento de identidad, respondiéndose a uno mismo, resta total credibilidad a cualquiera. Una pena. Igualito que Narciso.




Mamma mia...

Más bien iwalito k Sherlock Holmes...borracho.


----------



## Just (30 Mar 2022)

De ti si puedo decir que a parte de aportar, no me da pereza leerte. Resultan más legibles tus intervenciones que las de Juli. Molas más, te lo tengo que decir.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2022)

Just dijo:


> De ti si puedo decir que a parte de aportar, no me da pereza leerte. Resultan más legibles tus intervenciones que las de Juli. Molas más, te lo tengo que decir.




JOJOJO !!!  ...y en un hilo metalero, hablando d´"aportar" . Un oxtópik empalagoso y dos patás ortográficas en una puta línea...la didáktika marujita. Legible , dice...

Pero oche, sin acritú...la próxima, tu pereza , narzisixmos y chismes de niñata k se los coma la puta de tu madre...tienes tóóóóa la pinta de k en casa te han consentido éso y más.

Telita el puto internék. Cotorras mariconas sentando cátedra y pigmeos amorfos k se creen La Masa. Es k´éj la poya, Borjamari.

Éso sí...segurísimo k lo execrable es "la borregada" y "el país". Va kaña, pintxotori , menú de mediodía ,mariscada de finde & Farias.

Menúa letrina pestosa & rebosante k está pariendo este tercer milenio de Jorge Javieres y perezositas mimadas. Y recién empieza, maifrén. Pinta néctar de jiúman ebolúxion e IlustraÇao reinventada, vive diox.

...y el personal, preguntándose a ké kojonex viene tó lo k pasa...


Ah sí, sorry...k son "elles" , los críos blandengues , el Falcon & el casoplón del Chepas.


----------



## Just (30 Mar 2022)

Tenemos webinar esta tarde de Unai Gaztelumendi en Rankia. Disrupciones en el COMEX. Muy recomendable.

Fecha: Miercoles 30 Marzo 17.30h
Duracion: 1.30h









Plata: Disrupciones en el COMEX


Funcionamiento del COMEX, proceso de entregas, recientes acontecimientos, preguntas y respuestas




www.rankia.com


----------



## IvanRios (30 Mar 2022)

Moscú, -El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, manifestó hoy que debido a la actual situación las potencias mundiales se verán obligadas a negociar un nuevo orden financiero.

“Por mucho que alguien no lo quiera, *habrá que negociar un nuevo orden financiero mundial”*, publicó el expresidente ruso en su canal de Telegram.

Según el alto funcionario, en ese caso la palabra decisiva la tendrán los países con economías fuertes y avanzadas, finanzas públicas sólidas y sistema monetarios fiables.

*Aseguró que no sucederá así con las naciones “que aumentan sin cesar su deuda nacional, emitiendo nuevos y nuevos papeles y obligaciones falsas no garantizadas por la riqueza nacional, por las que las autoridades decrépitas pueden negarse a pagar cualquier dinero en cualquier momento*”.

En opinión de Medvédev, se abre una era de monedas regionales en la que el mundo se despierta y l*a confianza en las divisas de reserva “se disipa como la niebla de la mañana”.*

Sugirió que “*acabar con el dólar y el euro como principales reservas del mundo no parece una perspectiva muy fantástica”.*
El pasado 18 de marzo, el ministro ruso de Desarrollo Económico, Maxim Reshétnikov, señaló que los países miembros de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (UEE) acordaron transitar de manera gradual a las liquidaciones en monedas nacionales.

El alto funcionario explicó al canal de televisión Rusia 24 que en este momento esas transacciones se realizan en moneda extranjera, lo cual constituye un obstáculo para el comercio y los negocios de la UEE, teniendo en cuenta las más de seis mil 300 sanciones aplicadas contra Rusia, la principal economía del grupo.

* “Por lo tanto, hemos comenzado a formar un espacio común del rublo”, *destacó Reshétnikov, en referencia al bloque de países integrado por Rusia, Belarús, Kazajastán, Armenia y Kirguistán, además de Moldova, Uzbekistán y Cuba que cuentan con estatuto de observador.

El ministro ruso de Finanzas, Antón Siluánov, advirtió el pasado 13 de marzo que el país tiene congelados por las sanciones extranjeras unos 300 mil millones de dólares, casi la mitad de sus reservas internacionales.

Las autoridades nacionales aprobaron un grupo de disposiciones económicas y financieras para hacerle frente a las medidas punitivas extranjeras aplicadas contra el país, la mayoría luego del inicio de la operación militar en Ucrania el 24 de febrero pasado.

Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Canadá, Japón y los países de la Unión Europea impusieron nuevas sanciones a Rusia, apuntando a sectores clave del comercio, las finanzas, la energía, las exportaciones, la aviación y el espacio.

Las restricciones incluyeron la desconexión parcial de bancos rusos del sistema internacional de pagos Swift, el cierre del espacio aéreo para sus aerolíneas, la paralización de las reservas internacionales del Banco Central de Rusia y el embargo a las compras de petróleo por Washington.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2022)

Just dijo:


> Tenemos webinar esta tarde de Unai Gaztelumendi en Rankia. Disrupciones en el COMEX. Muy recomendable.
> 
> Fecha: Miercoles 30 Marzo 17.30h
> Duracion: 1.30h
> ...



Jurl, jurl...estaba clarinete k a orina mal retenía olía... 

Aún m´acuerdo del directo akél con Gaztelumendi del momio del "patrón garbanzos". A cada pregunta del público , el puto charlatán sin puta idea de ánde meterse y tirando de comodín : "Contesta tú, Unai " 

El agonías ése de Rankia es la fernanda ...o sólo comparten chocheo senil al borde de diñarla ? Porke memos, son calcáos...

Por cierto...akí tengo el Vlog de la fernandita - ni m´acordaba ya del engendro -...ahora recogiendo cable y "prediciendo" k China va a por el Dólar y la de diox...Cuando en el hilo le babeaba a cualkiera k lo pusiera de relevancia, con el coro de viudas lameculos trolleando isofáto y a coro al osado forero k sacara la cuestión...

Ké wena jodienda & partida de poya a cuenta de semejante mara de pulgosos, vive diox... 

Ya ha empezáo la Jubilada a postear de "ciencia ficción", cryptos doradas y la de diox es crixto ? O entoavía "el público" no está preparáo p´asimilar tan divinas revelazionex ? Lo ha metido en akel "inminente estudio" k le habían encargáo y esperaban ansiosos en Járvard ?

Ké tiempos, joder... Vaya panda...



Va...aparco el oxtópic del inserso p´"aportar" sikiera una miajilla al hylo :

*Inexorávile.*

_p.d. : La risión, en cuanto el Gold se ekilibre en confetti usano y rublos. _


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2022)

Va, otra de regaliz... 

Casualidá casualidosa 146.0...

Tras recargar bitcoins con los de su propio fondo como garantía de un préstamo de confetti EN UN BANKITO DE LA Reserva Federal, el ex-pizzero vendeburras éste ya enseña la patita y desliza un debate , akí reketeanunciado , sobre la mesa.

*LOOP INFINITO POWER !!! - & nú chanchullo, por supuestón -*





" Cuando la deuda soberana ya no es una reserva de valor, la respuesta racional es reemplazar los bonos con Bitcoin . "


----------



## Atolladero (30 Mar 2022)

Just dijo:


> Tenemos webinar esta tarde de Unai Gaztelumendi en Rankia. Disrupciones en el COMEX. Muy recomendable.
> 
> Fecha: Miercoles 30 Marzo 17.30h
> Duracion: 1.30h
> ...



Si tienes a bien nos puedes hacer un resumen, no he podido conectarme...

Saludos


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Moscú, -El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, manifestó hoy que debido a la actual situación las potencias mundiales se verán obligadas a negociar un nuevo orden financiero.
> 
> “Por mucho que alguien no lo quiera, *habrá que negociar un nuevo orden financiero mundial”*, publicó el expresidente ruso en su canal de Telegram.
> 
> ...


----------



## OBDC (31 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues yo estoy viendo conforme leo articulos y veo como va el tema del oro en la guerra de rusia es que quizas si que este manipulado el oro al alza, tambien la plata.
> 
> Que es lo que mueve el precio del oro pues un monton de gente que quiere forrarse con los papelitos que simbolizan el oro, esos papelitos que por aqui se dice mucho que no hay que tener, que mejor fisico, que esos compradores son tontos.
> 
> ...











Los supermercados prevén limitar la venta de aceite, leche y conservas


Algunos supermercados prevén continuar limitando la venta de ciertos productos de los que aún hay cierto desabastecimiento.




okdiario.com





Llego el momento de cambiar latunes por oro, unos subiendo y los otros bajando.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## IvanRios (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Muttley (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Daviot (31 Mar 2022)

Os lo tengo dicho. Mejor las latas de sardinas que contienen mucho menos mercurio que el atún y no sólo no caducan sino que con los años se convierten en una delicatessen con lo que no sólo mantienen su valor sino que aumenta al ser latas vintage.









Sardinas en lata ¿caducadas o maduradas?


<a class="asset-img-link" href="http://blogs.elpais.com/.a/6a00d8341bfb1653ef01a3fbe656a7970b-pi" ></a><a class="asset-img-link" href="http://blogs.el




www.google.com













Latas de conservas que en España se consideran caducadas, en Francia son ‘delicatessen’


¿Caducadas o 'maduradas'? Algunas latas de conserva en aceite de oliva caducadas en Francia se consideran gastronomía de alta gama. En el país vecin




www.telecinco.es


----------



## miamipolea (31 Mar 2022)

Buenas a todos, sabéis si es normal que Coininvest vaya por 14 dias para enviar? CMC me mandó en apenas una semana...


----------



## IvanRios (31 Mar 2022)

miamipolea dijo:


> Buenas a todos, sabéis si es normal que Coininvest vaya por 14 dias para enviar? CMC me mandó en apenas una semana...



En su página lo pone claro: debido a...los pedidos se retrasan entre 15 y 18 días. Y después, tienes que mirar qué tiempo de espera tiene cada moneda. Por ejemplo, los krugerrand están entre 18-19 días, britannias creo que 34-35 y maples más de 90 días. En la web está todo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (31 Mar 2022)

miamipolea dijo:


> Buenas a todos, sabéis si es normal que Coininvest vaya por 14 dias para enviar? CMC me mandó en apenas una semana...



En estos momentos? Mas que normal, tranquilo.


----------



## miamipolea (31 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En su página lo pone claro: debido a...los pedidos se retrasan entre 15 y 18 días. Y después, tienes que mirar qué tiempo de espera tiene cada moneda. Por ejemplo, los krugerrand están entre 18-19 días, britannias creo que 34-35 y maples más de 90 días. En la web está todo.





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> En estos momentos? Mas que normal, tranquilo.



Gracias a los dos, si he visto el banner de arriba pero el envío en el propio producto ponía de 4-5 días. Por eso la duda, y ya vamos por 14 pero vaya imagino que la semana que viene.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Los supermercados prevén limitar la venta de aceite, leche y conservas
> 
> 
> Algunos supermercados prevén continuar limitando la venta de ciertos productos de los que aún hay cierto desabastecimiento.
> ...




Se reian de mi cuando empece a hablar del patron atun hace mas de un año.

Se tiraban de los pelos y negaban las evidencias cuando empece a comentar que algunas de mis latas ya habian subido mas del doble.


----------



## OBDC (31 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se reian de mi cuando empece a hablar del patron atun hace mas de un año.
> 
> Se tiraban de los pelos y negaban las evidencias cuando empece a comentar que algunas de mis latas ya habian subido mas del doble.



Ya, con el litio lo mismo.....lleva dos conflictos internacionales generados el control minero del mismo y multiplicando precios pero cuando lo anticipé se cachondearon....
La inteligencia los persigue, pero son mucho más rápidos....
Yo he visto el patrón "huevo" controlando la economía del mundo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Abr 2022)

Pero si latunes de primeras marcas los tienes a 2x1 en el carre durante todo el año. 
Qué te sale una lata de sardinas a 50 ct (NO EUROS, CT).

El que más y el que menos tiene su reserva de agua y comida, deja de descubrir América.


----------



## IvanRios (1 Abr 2022)

miamipolea dijo:


> Buenas a todos, sabéis si es normal que Coininvest vaya por 14 dias para enviar? CMC me mandó en apenas una semana...



Por cierto. Me he dado cuenta de que es tu primer mensaje en el foro, así que como he sido el primero también en responderte, de paso, te doy la bienvenida al hilo metalero


----------



## FranMen (1 Abr 2022)

__





Russian Palladium And Platinum – Too Important To Sanction | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Abr 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero si latunes de primeras marcas los tienes a 2x1 en el carre durante todo el año.
> Qué te sale una lata de sardinas a 50 ct (NO EUROS, CT).
> 
> El que más y el que menos tiene su reserva de agua y comida, deja de descubrir América.




Lo mismo deciais de bitcoin, ahora bitcoin 41000 euros y tambien valia 50 centimos.


----------



## Gusman (1 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo mismo deciais de bitcoin, ahora bitcoin 41000 euros y tambien valia 50 centimos.



Bitcoin y el oro no caduca. Tus latas sí.


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Lo mismo deciais de bitcoin, ahora bitcoin 41000 euros y tambien valia 50 centimos.



Me encanta ver como meten un tocho enorme infumable de texto para dejar atrás todos nuestros posts 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Bitcoin y el oro no caduca. Tus latas sí.



Antes "caducas" tu...aunque puedes meter en el cajón tus reliquias como los reyes visigodos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Bitcoin y el oro no caduca. Tus latas sí.




Ya han puesto por el foro otros foreros que las latas de sardinas caducadas son una esquisitez que se pagan a precio de oro en tiendas francesas.

No son latas con caducidad son latas con consumo preferente que es diferente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Me encanta ver como meten un tocho enorme infumable de texto para dejar atrás todos nuestros posts
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Este mismo lunes salio conversacion sobre plata.

En tiendas compran la plata a quien necesita venderla regalada, pagan centimos por ella, algunas veces por desconocimiento, otras por necesidad pues se vende.

Luego tienen varias opciones o vuelven a vender ellos a fundicion en donde la refinan, hacen lingotes, monedas o lo que sea y vuelta al circulo a venderla por un dineral o ellos mismos la mandan a refinar y la guardan o revenden a spot mas un porcentaje, ganando en la operacion bastante dinerillo, un pingue negocio que no interesa que se venga abajo.


Refinar plata puede valer segun la empresa que lo haga desde 3 centimos por gramo de plata sacada mas iva a 100 o 150 euros kg, como en todo hay muchas empresas que lo hacen y dependiendo de la empresa el coste puede llegar a ser mayor o menor, cada empresa tiene su precio.

Es decir, pongamos que nos quedamos con la barata que con iva y todo pues pongamos que son 40 euros por refinar un kg de plata, te han vendido a ti esa plata a 30 centimos gramo y mucho estoy diciendo, por menos de 400 euros tienes mas de un kg de plata, ahora la vendes en granalla a otro a spot mas 5 a 10 %, total que le has sacado mas de 300 euros al kg de plata.

Como para no estar todo el dia escribiendo en el foro que el que tenga plata se hara rico, podra comprar barcos que a su vez iran cargados de chortinas,


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Bitcoin y el oro no caduca. Tus latas sí.



Síntesis generacional boomer digna de prefacio a su infame capítulo en la historia, vive diox...


----------



## Gusman (1 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Antes "caducas" tu...aunque puedes meter en el cajón tus reliquias como los reyes visigodos.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Un ser humano vive 75 años de media. Una lata 5/10 años.
Los reyes visigodos debían ser unos zopencos que guardaban reliquias, que pena que no te tuvieran en la cohorte real para asesorarles, aunque mas bien te hubieran usado como bufón.


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Un ser humano vive 75 años de media. Una lata 5/10 años.
> Los reyes visigodos debían ser unos zopencos que guardaban reliquias, que pena que no te tuvieran en la cohorte real para asesorarles, aunque mas bien te hubieran usado como bufón.




No te cabrees que te va a venir un ictus y te vas a olvidar donde ocultas las reliquias.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

Os voy a hacer una pregunta. Estoy empezando en el oro.

Resulta que hice un pedido a una empresa que todos conocéis. No pongo lo que he comprado, pero el importe fueron 6.000 euros. Hice el pedido el jueves de la semana pasada, llamamos el martes de esta semana, y nos dijeron que llegaría el jueves/viernes de esta semana -hoy-. Hoy me dicen que el martes de la semana que viene.

Es su web ponen que de unos días, no más de cinco. En un correo me dicen que de 5 a 10. Ya van por doce días. Son 6.000 euros. Como cualquiera comprenderá, uno no está tranquilo. No, quedarse no se van a quedar con nada.

Está pagado desde que hice el pedido. Como el martes de la semana que viene no esté aquí, me voy a la GC. Son 6.000 euros...


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Os voy a hacer una pregunta. Estoy empezando en el oro.
> 
> Resulta que hice un pedido a una empresa que todos conocéis. No pongo lo que he comprado, pero el importe fueron 6.000 euros. Hice el pedido el jueves de la semana pasada, llamamos el martes de esta semana, y nos dijeron que llegaría el jueves/viernes de esta semana -hoy-. Hoy me dicen que el martes de la semana que viene.
> 
> ...



Mira la cotización del oro cuando lo compraste y como viene evolucionando y entenderás porque demoran en entregártelo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Mira la cotización del oro cuando lo compraste y como viene evolucionando y entenderás porque demoran en entregártelo....



Gracias. Ya me distes la idea. 

Ese no es mi problema, porque vale menos de lo que me costó, y eso lo asumo. Lo que no asumo es que sean así de rateros. Como se pongan farrucos van a soltar el oro y la guita. Yo cumplí, ellos, no.

Diez días han tenido. No han cumplido el plazo. Si son rateros, ellos mismos. Ya se pillaron los dedos.


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Os voy a hacer una pregunta. Estoy empezando en el oro.
> 
> Resulta que hice un pedido a una empresa que todos conocéis. No pongo lo que he comprado, pero el importe fueron 6.000 euros. Hice el pedido el jueves de la semana pasada, llamamos el martes de esta semana, y nos dijeron que llegaría el jueves/viernes de esta semana -hoy-. Hoy me dicen que el martes de la semana que viene.
> 
> ...



Como sea Coinvest ármate de paciencia. Yo compre unos horos que decía 3 - 5 días y en esos momentos todavía no decían nada de retrasos en los envíos (en la parte superior de su web). Y cuando pasaron 10 días de espera me mandaron una newsletter con varios idiomas diciendo que el envío de mi pedido se retrasaría 10 - 12 días por la alta demanda y bla bla bla. Vale, puede pasar. Pero es que trascurridos esos 10 días me mandaron otra newsletter y luego otra. Total que me tuvieron esperando casi mes y medio para algo que se suponía tenían en stock y que era una moneda de lo más común...


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Como sea Coinvest ármate de paciencia. Yo compre unos horos que decía 3 - 5 días y en esos momentos todavía no decían nada de retrasos en los envíos (en la parte superior de su web). Y cuando pasaron 10 días de espera me mandaron una newsletter con varios idiomas diciendo que el envío de mi pedido se retrasaría 10 - 12 días por la alta demanda y bla bla bla. Vale, puede pasar. Pero es que trascurridos esos 10 días me mandaron otra newsletter y luego otra. Total que me tuvieron esperando casi mes y medio para algo que se suponía tenían en stock y que era una moneda de lo más común...



No son esos, amigo.

Estos ya se comieron el marrón. El lunes le meto la denuncia. Se pasaron del plazo. Van a soltar el oro y el dinero, por listos.

Mira que yo estoy empezando en esto, pero ya me di cuenta. Lo que ellos no saben es que hay gente más listos que ellos.

Que yo no soy rico, y es mucho dinero.

Ya, ya me estáis espabilando...


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> No son esos, amigo.
> 
> Estos ya se comieron el marrón. El lunes le meto la denuncia. Se pasaron del plazo. Van a soltar el oro y el dinero, por listos.
> 
> ...



Pero cuál tienda es y así nos enteramos todos...


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pero cuál tienda es y así nos enteramos todos...



El martes/miércoles lo sabréis. Solo quedan varios días. Deja que se encuentren con el "premio" para que no lo hagan más.


----------



## SineOsc (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> El martes/miércoles lo sabréis. Solo quedan varios días. Deja que se encuentren con el "premio" para que no lo hagan más.



Pero estais hablando de algo intencionado en plena huelga de transporte, si fuera intencionado tendrían facilidad de atribuirle el marrón a las huelgas no?

Pregunto por curiosidad, estoy pensando en pasar mis ahorros a oro físico pero no tengo ni puta idea de esto ni de si sería buena idea...


----------



## SineOsc (1 Abr 2022)

Si, si... no digo que no lo recibas, me refería a que el retraso sea con fines especulativos. Recibirlo supongo que si, de hecho cualquier pedido de aliexpress te tarda 3 semanas o mas.

Lo de ser buena idea me refiero a esto:




Esque no se si en caso de caos realmente vaya a subir o se desplome, segun esta gráfica está en el peor momento para comprar no? no he mirado la plata ni otras cosas, de lo que no me fio es de nada digital (aunque tengo criptos también) porque cualquier día se inventan un virus, unos hackers o un apagón y a tomar por culo todo y mirad qué bonito el nuevo euro digital y el nuevo reset económico, porque parece que es lo que se busca.

Qué coño hago con la pasta?


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pero estais hablando de algo intencionado en plena huelga de transporte, si fuera intencionado tendrían facilidad de atribuirle el marrón a las huelgas no?
> 
> Pregunto por curiosidad, estoy pensando en pasar mis ahorros a oro físico pero no tengo ni puta idea de esto ni de si sería buena idea...



Pero el oro no creo que lo transporten en un camión, y menos ese importe.

Lo que están haciendo... Aquí en España no hay alguien que no quiera robar, especular?

El lunes lo sueltan. Vaya que si lo sueltan. Voy a esperar que pase el plazo -ya lo han hecho-, con eso a ver si pillo el oro y el dinero. Rateros ellos... donde las dan las toman. Que es mucho dinerito, y yo no soy rico.

No es la primera vez que voy al cuartel. Anda que no sueltan las cosas rápido cuando los llaman del cuartel. El caso es que voy a ver si es por la huelga, o por lo que han dicho aquí, especulación. Ya al venderlo no lo hacen gratis, y me parece bien, pero robar... como que no. Ya aquí me han levantado la liebre, y lo agradezco. No sabía bien cómo iba el tema.

Yo les voy a meter el paquete. Esas cosas así no se pueden dejar pasar.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

Sí, si sé que no tiene nada que ver. Déjalos tranquilos que me entretengan. Ya se pasaron todos los plazos. El golpe bajo que le voy a meter va a ser flojo. Esa gente aprende así.


----------



## SineOsc (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Sí, si sé que no tiene nada que ver. Déjalos tranquilos que me entretengan. Ya se pasaron todos los plazos. El golpe bajo que le voy a meter va a ser flojo. Esa gente aprende así.



Oye una pregunta te han cobrado iva? estoy viendo esto:









Barra de oro Degussa 50 g


Medidas: 47,0 x 27,0 x 2,4 mm




shop.degussa-mp.es





No tiene iva, pero esto si:









Barra de plata de Degussa 1 kg


Medidas: 120,5 x 55,5 x 16,5 mm




shop.degussa-mp.es


----------



## Gusman (1 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No te cabrees que te va a venir un ictus y te vas a olvidar donde ocultas las reliquias.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Ya me gustaria tener reliquias que ocultar, pequeño bufón.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Oye una pregunta te han cobrado iva? estoy viendo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, iva no. El oro no paga. De eso estaba enterado, lo que no sabía es lo que hacen, pero ya los calé. Con bueno han topado.

Ya sé que los he pillado. Que hagan las cosas como Dios manda. Que se queden con el oro, a ver por cuánto les sale a ellos.

Suelta 6.000 euros, y que te digan la semana que viene, y la que viene... Ya se escupieron encima.


----------



## ELOS (1 Abr 2022)

Especular la empresa que vende oro ?

Pero si el precio es cerrado a la hora de hacer el pago !!


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Gracias. Ya me distes la idea.
> 
> Ese no es mi problema, porque vale menos de lo que me costó, y eso lo asumo. Lo que no asumo es que sean así de rateros. Como se pongan farrucos van a soltar el oro y la guita. Yo cumplí, ellos, no.
> 
> Diez días han tenido. No han cumplido el plazo. Si son rateros, ellos mismos. Ya se pillaron los dedos.



Recuerda que como consumidor tienes 14 días hábiles para desistir de la compra, y si no lo respetan se les cae el pelo. Yo iría a consumo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## SineOsc (1 Abr 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Especular la empresa que vende oro ?
> 
> Pero si el precio es cerrado a la hora de hacer el pago !!



Eso entiendo yo no? poco sentido tiene eso de especular retrasando el pedido.


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Eso entiendo yo no? poco sentido tiene eso de especular retrasando el pedido.



En serio no te das cuenta? 
6000 € pedidos cuando está a 60 € te da 100 gramos, si retrasan la compra del oro que te van a enviar sabiendo que esta bajando pueden comprar los 100 grs a 55 € y ganar 500 pavos solo por jugar con tu dinero.
Cuando compras oro en realidad compras una opción que no se materializa hasta que te hacen el envío, mientras el que te lo vende gana lo que puede "reteniendo" el pedido.
El que cree que meterse en este mundo es para "no profesionales" entra perdiendo desde que compra. El que siempre gana (y que aconseja su compra) es el que gana con el trapicheo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Recuerda que como consumidor tienes 14 días hábiles para desistir de la compra, y si no lo respetan se les cae el pelo. Yo iría a consumo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Gracias. Es lo que me quiero medio enterar. Es que las cosas no se hacen así.

Soy novato y se dieron cuenta, y ya sabemos lo que están haciendo, pero eso no es.

Lo que yo me voy a enterar en si ellos tienen o no que cumplir los plazos. Es que en la web una cosa, por teléfono otra. Yo tengo todos mis papeles, los correos. Que se lo pagué hace 8 días, y ahora... tíralé. No.

Ellos se han escupido encima y no quiero problemas, pero... como cualquiera. 

Deja que salten todos los plazos habidos y por haber. Eso no se hace.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Eso entiendo yo no? poco sentido tiene eso de especular retrasando el pedido.



Ninguno. Déjalos, déjalos...


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> En serio no te das cuenta?
> 6000 € pedidos cuando está a 60 € te da 100 gramos, si retrasan la compra del oro que te van a enviar sabiendo que esta bajando pueden comprar los 100 grs a 55 € y ganar 500 pavos solo por jugar con tu dinero.
> Cuando compras oro en realidad compras una opción que no se materializa hasta que te hacen el envío, mientras el que te lo vende gana lo que puede "reteniendo" el pedido.
> El que cree que meterse en este mundo es para "no profesionales" entra perdiendo desde que compra. El que siempre gana (y que aconseja su compra) es el que gana con el trapicheo.
> ...



El martes lo sueltan con la correspondiente denuncia. Verán cuando le digan que los llaman del cuartel de la GC. Voy a esperar que se salten todos los plazos.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2022)

Esto es un ordenador cuántico, lo que brilla es oro puro:




Ordenadores de oro que se suponen que pueden romper la encriptanción del "oro 2.0" (y cualquier sistema de encriptación actual) 

Un ordenador de oro que podría acabar con la seguridad actual de lo digital por su potencia de cálculo... Karma puro


----------



## OBDC (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> El martes lo sueltan con la correspondiente denuncia. Verán cuando le digan que los llaman del cuartel de la GC. Voy a esperar que se salten todos los plazos.



Te devolverán el dinero y listo, no pierden más que de ganar. Envía un mail haciendo referencia a tu derecho de desistimiento y así aseguras que no te cobren el envío al devolverte el dinero cuando no aceptes el envío finalmente.
El oro es un ordeñe contínuo de los profesionales a los consumidores. Su negocio es circular, realmente no se genera riqueza; solo cambia de manos y matan por esa diferencia que ganan de FIAT, del que tanto reniegan...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Os voy a hacer una pregunta. Estoy empezando en el oro.
> 
> Resulta que hice un pedido a una empresa que todos conocéis. No pongo lo que he comprado, pero el importe fueron 6.000 euros. Hice el pedido el jueves de la semana pasada, llamamos el martes de esta semana, y nos dijeron que llegaría el jueves/viernes de esta semana -hoy-. Hoy me dicen que el martes de la semana que viene.
> 
> ...



No por nada.. pero debes de tener muchos millones si “empiezas” con 6mil euros en el primer pedido. Tómatelo con más calma.

Hay cantidad de tiendas numismaticas que venden oro a spot o casi, como para regalar el dinero a algunos de los espabilados online


----------



## frankie83 (1 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Oye una pregunta te han cobrado iva? estoy viendo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El festival de los nuevos.. quizás es hora de vender jaja

El oro no tiene iva


----------



## Gusman (1 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Pero el oro no creo que lo transporten en un camión, y menos ese importe.
> 
> Lo que están haciendo... Aquí en España no hay alguien que no quiera robar, especular?
> 
> ...



Creo que lo tuyo no es esto. Mejor "invierte" en bolsa. Te pones nervioso demasiado rapido.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No por nada.. pero debes de tener muchos millones si “empiezas” con 6mil euros en el primer pedido. Tómatelo con más calma.
> 
> Hay cantidad de tiendas numismaticas que venden oro a spot o casi, como para regalar el dinero a algunos de los espabilados online



Muchas gracias. No, tampoco tengo tanto, pero bueno. A base de palos se aprende.


----------



## SineOsc (1 Abr 2022)

Pero a ver, tu al cerrar la compra has pactado un precio el gramo, que eso varie mientras se hace la transacción te da igual, tu lo aceptaste al comprar en ese momento, podría bajar o podría subir.

Como mucho, como te han dicho te devuelven el dinero y fuera, vamos esto entiendo yo.

Esque es como si yo compro un barril de brent a 100 pavos, y cuando veo que tardan en traerlo digo: EH que ahora está subiendo, que me ha llegado y ahora vale 130 pavos, quien se ha forrado?

Pues nadie, tu transacción era esa, 100 pavos el barril, podría haberte llegado y valer 70, o 150, ellos cuando te lo vendieron ya hicieron la operación, no se lo guardan pensando en que va a subir porque no lo saben, puede subir o puede bajar.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

No, yo no... el oro es por tenerlo, de hecho voy por más. Es normal. La primera vez y soltar ese dinerito. Para unos es poco, pero para otros es un buen pellizco. Te agradezco el mensaje.

Yo tampoco compro teléfonos caros ni ordenadores. De hecho, con el portátil que estoy ahora ya tiene casi 15 años.



Gusman dijo:


> Creo que lo tuyo no es esto. Mejor "invierte" en bolsa. Te pones nervioso demasiado rapido.



Gracias a Dios -soy ateo- soy el rabillo de una lagartija. Herencia.

No te preocupes. No estoy preocupado por el kilo, aunque es un pico. Lo que no quiero es engaño.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pero a ver, tu al cerrar la compra has pactado un precio el gramo, que eso varie mientras se hace la transacción te da igual, tu lo aceptaste al comprar en ese momento, podría bajar o podría subir.
> 
> Como mucho, como te han dicho te devuelven el dinero y fuera, vamos esto entiendo yo.



Yo lo acepté, pero ellos no, por eso se hacen los "tontos". De hecho, ya vale menos de lo que pagué, y lo asumo. No lo guardan, pero tienen que cumplir los plazos de envío, digo, yo, no?

A ver, nos ayudamos nos, o a ellos?


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No por nada.. pero debes de tener muchos millones si “empiezas” con 6mil euros en el primer pedido. Tómatelo con más calma.
> 
> Hay cantidad de tiendas numismaticas que venden oro a spot o casi, como para regalar el dinero a algunos de los espabilados online



Iba a empezar con 20.000. Ya les avisé, pero ellos mismos... y ya digo, no, soy un desgraciado, son ahorros en números. Ellos se lo han perdido.


----------



## Lego. (1 Abr 2022)

Si sólo llevas ocho días esperando, que es menos de la media, y habiendo huelgas por medio, no sé yo si les sacarás gran cosa. Ellos también tendrán abogados. Eres de gatillo fácil, carajo. 

En cualquier caso viene bien que se lleven un susto por no ser claros con los plazos reales y, sobre todo, por mentir sobre lo que tienen en stock. Eso es injustificable y la única manera de que dejen de hacerlo es darles caña y que les salga caro. Aúpa.





off-off-off-topic: Mirad qué buen ejemplo me he encontrado para entender por qué el BTC va a tener una función importante durante la transición a lo que sea que venga. Al menos en los países más vampíricos, como el nuestro. 





Y esta función de escape implica otra: La mera existencia de BTC limita los delirios recaudatorios de los vampiros.


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Y esta función de escape implica otra: La mera existencia de BTC limita los delirios recaudatorios de los vampiros.



Archirrepetido akí , sorry : No sólo es lo k hace, es lo k coacciona.

Pero al loro...sin descartar en absoluto k éso también esté en el guión...y k llevar al personal occidentalito a ese punto sea lo k kieren.

Rusia ya metió el rublo en los 82 pavos k lo ekilibran al dólar ( en términos de Oro spot ). A partir de ahí, el balansé, ekilibrio, arbitrages entre Gold, oil,rublo, usd, fertlizantes, tierras raras, yuan, Paladio, el churriEuro...pueden ser intocables si kien lo ha kerido sobre la mesa se empeña en ello. K de 82 ha pasáo a 85 ?...pues un 4% MÁS de arbitrage diario en el Oro k compres y sueltes por rublos. Y si con ellos pillas oil barato, sigue sumando. ( y ni vamos a entrar en k con ese petróleo VUELVAS A COMPRAR GOLD y repitas el loop, para lo cual, además de particulares y corp codiciosas , compadres fuera de Occidente a Rusia no le faltan ...pa´ganar pasta fácil, usté medirá ). Por ahora los BRICS están callaítos...más allá de dejar clarísimo k la postura d´Occidente hacia Rusia se la pela, éso sí. Aunke callandito, han empezáo este año capital con unos juegos de invierno y van a cerrarlo con un mundial de fúrgol en navidá. Ambos,a todo trapo y pintón de solvencia y modelnidá. Entre medio, poca cosa...una guerrita y un asalto frontal al USDolar ...sólo pa´l primer trimestre.

Asínnn k vamox viendo.



Crypto puede ser la única forma en k USA escape a k el Oro sea la base del sistema monetario y ocurran todas estas cosas a diario. Otro ancla "sólido y escaso" cuya mayor parte no esté en manos de los BRICS*** - y en el k volcar el tsunami de confetti yankee existente en el mundo ...y más werfanito k nunca, por cierto -. No me extrañaría en absoluto k USA intente "abrazarlo"/colarlo ...para huír de esta korruzión politicucha k nos manipula, confina y atraca, pero también de banksters chorizos , funcis gorrones, etc, k será por trincones...y alcanzar "la soberanía financiera , la livertá y el ekilibrio kóxmiko" - ya tú sabes -. Ahora mixmo y desde inicio de este 2022 no sólo tienes mindundis como EL Salvador...sino politicuchos yankees , Canadienses , Australianos... a gogó reclamando a voz en grito la santidá de BTC...hasta Putin deslizándolo entre k sí y k no en sus chicuelinas...un "coso" k hace tres telediarios era para putos frikis.

Hoy ha empezáo oficialmente el chow...pero ésto no ha hecho más k empezar.



*** _Ayer leí k Rusia puede kintuplicar las reservas declaradas y superar las 10.000 tons ...y sin contar Oro privado. Cuánto tienen los BRICS, empezando por China, pero sumando India, El mundo musulmán, Sudáfrica, todo Asia... ? Pues entre particulares y CBanksters, con MUCHA facilidá BASTANTE MÁS de la mitá del Oro del planeta - 210.000 tons -. Oficialmente, USA y la Uropozilga, como 20.000 tons en sus bankitos. K Crypto sea la pachanguita de milennials jugando con tulipanes k se ha vendido en este hilo - y no te digo en los anteriores - es simplemente ridículo. Funcione a más alto rango o no...su objetivo macro ni por el forro es ése , ni es otra burbuja puntual más k existe por puta casualidá._


----------



## Lego. (2 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Hoy ha empezáo oficialmente el chow



Ya que lo mencionas ... es día 1. ¿Cuándo se publican los datos macro y contabilidad del 1Q 2022? Lo del IPC 9,8 (LOL) es sólo el chupinazo.

Las piruetas retóricas de Calviños, Monteros y otros grupos de expertos vendiéndonos el abismo como "recuperación resiliente" van a ser BRWTALES!


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ya que lo mencionas ... es día 1. ¿Cuándo se publican los datos macro y contabilidad del 1Q 2022? Lo del IPC 9,8 (LOL) es sólo el chupinazo.



Ni idea...pero tranki, k ésto va por semanas, por no decir días. Y con achuchones también FÍSICOS en la vida cotidiana. Los numeritos , encima panfleteros , van a importar una mierda, imo.

Esto no es un bicho sacáo de la manga ni una pócima mágica parida en tres telediarios...y ya ves pa´l peázo de chow k les ha dáo. Éste es el matute del asunto : La puta pasta y el poder mundiales - se dice fácil -.

Diox kiera k lo k vemos sea el chów final y el teatro de un reparto consensuáo. Porke como sean oxtiax de verdá...la salvajada k toca es de aúpa.


----------



## lvdo (2 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Gracias. Es lo que me quiero medio enterar. Es que las cosas no se hacen así.
> 
> Soy novato y se dieron cuenta, y ya sabemos lo que están haciendo, pero eso no es.
> 
> ...



Hola @vanderwilde , lo que comentas de los retrasos en el envío, aunque no debería, es bastante habitual en este sector. Si lo has comprado en una tienda seria (salvo goldsilber o metalmarket), puedes estar seguro de que te llegará. Es normal preocuparse porque son cantidades importantes, pero la empresa no quiere quedarse con tu pedido, quieren mover mercancía, cuanta más, mejor. El problema es que a veces, por problemas de stock, tardan más en entregarlos.

Distinto es cuando haces un pedido y te llega incompleto, algo muchísimo menos frecuente en tiendas serias. Ahí si que se complica el asunto, por eso es muy recomendable grabar en vídeo la apertura y comprobación del paquete cuando te llega a casa.

Un saludo.


----------



## L'omertá (2 Abr 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola @vanderwilde , lo que comentas de los retrasos en el envío, aunque no debería, es bastante habitual en este sector. Si lo has comprado en una tienda seria (salvo goldsilber o metalmarket), puedes estar seguro de que te llegará. Es normal preocuparse porque son cantidades importantes, pero la empresa no quiere quedarse con tu pedido, quieren mover mercancía, cuanta más, mejor. El problema es que a veces, por problemas de stock, tardan más en entregarlos.
> 
> Distinto es cuando haces un pedido y te llega incompleto, algo muchísimo menos frecuente en tiendas serias. Ahí si que se complica el asunto, por eso es muy recomendable grabar en vídeo la apertura y comprobación del paquete cuando te llega a casa.
> 
> Un saludo.



Una cosa: ¿sabes que el código de tu web para pedidos gratis a coininvest sólo sirve para una vez? ¿cada cuánto tiempo?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (2 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Os voy a hacer una pregunta. Estoy empezando en el oro.
> 
> Resulta que hice un pedido a una empresa que todos conocéis. No pongo lo que he comprado, pero el importe fueron 6.000 euros. Hice el pedido el jueves de la semana pasada, llamamos el martes de esta semana, y nos dijeron que llegaría el jueves/viernes de esta semana -hoy-. Hoy me dicen que el martes de la semana que viene.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes de verdad llegara sin problema, el momento en el que has comprado es uno se los máximos estresados de los últimos mas de 10 años, hay muchísima demanda. Has hecho muy bien en espabilar, muchísimos aun no se enteran de nada. Entiendo tu preocupación pero de verdad, estate tranquilo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (2 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Gracias. Es lo que me quiero medio enterar. Es que las cosas no se hacen así.
> 
> Soy novato y se dieron cuenta, y ya sabemos lo que están haciendo, pero eso no es.
> 
> ...



Como le hagas caso al troll este lo llevas claro. Ni puto caso a notrabajaos obdcs dubitativos y demás subnormales. 

Nadie se ha aprovechado de ti, en estos momento es lo que hay. A mi me ha pasado muchas veces y siempre llegan perfecto. De verdad, tranquilo, y poco a poco empezaras a reconocer a los trolls, ya tienes a alguno que te pongo mas arriba.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Abr 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola @vanderwilde , lo que comentas de los retrasos en el envío, aunque no debería, es bastante habitual en este sector. Si lo has comprado en una tienda seria (salvo *goldsilber o metalmarket*), puedes estar seguro de que te llegará. Es normal preocuparse porque son cantidades importantes, pero la empresa no quiere quedarse con tu pedido, quieren mover mercancía, cuanta más, mejor. El problema es que a veces, por problemas de stock, tardan más en entregarlos.
> 
> Distinto es cuando haces un pedido y te llega incompleto, algo muchísimo menos frecuente en tiendas serias. Ahí si que se complica el asunto, por eso es muy recomendable grabar en vídeo la apertura y comprobación del paquete cuando te llega a casa.
> 
> Un saludo.



Las tiendas que mencionas y que pongo en negrita, no tienen retrasos? o no son serias?. Disculpa la pregunta pero es que está mañana de sábado estoy algo empanado (me estoy dejando el café) y no me ha quedado muy claro.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Abr 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una cosa: ¿sabes que el código de tu web para pedidos gratis a coininvest sólo sirve para una vez? ¿cada cuánto tiempo?



Sirve para todas las veces. Eso sí, sirve solo una vez por cada registro a través del correo electrónico.


----------



## lvdo (2 Abr 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Una cosa: ¿sabes que el código de tu web para pedidos gratis a coininvest sólo sirve para una vez? ¿cada cuánto tiempo?



El código es válido para una sola compra por cada cuenta de cliente, no se puede reutilizar. Lo que si se puede hacer es comprar con cuentas distintas, a nombre de un familiar por ejemplo.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Abr 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> El código es válido para una sola compra por cada cuenta de cliente, no se puede reutilizar. Lo que si se puede hacer es comprar con cuentas distintas, a nombre de un familiar por ejemplo.



O a tu mismo nombre y a la misma dirección. Lo único es cambiar la cuenta.


----------



## lvdo (2 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Las tiendas que mencionas y que pongo en negrita, no tienen retrasos? o no son serias?. Disculpa la pregunta pero es que está mañana de sábado estoy algo empanado (me estoy dejando el café) y no me ha quedado muy claro.



Más bien no son todo lo serias que deberían ser, ya no por el tema de retrasos, que le puede pasar a una tienda seria, sino porque a veces envían pedidos incompletos, con desperfectos o directamente productos que no se corresponden con los que ha pedido el cliente. Y lo peor es que luego no se responsabilizan del problema, en el caso en el que se dignen a responder.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Abr 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Más bien no son todo lo serias que deberían ser, ya no por el tema de retrasos, que le puede pasar a una tienda seria, sino porque a veces envían pedidos incompletos, con desperfectos o directamente productos que no se corresponden con los que ha pedido el cliente. Y lo peor es que luego no se responsabilizan del problema, en el caso en el que se dignen a responder.



De goldsilver.be (a.k.a. Los belgas) he leído horrores en foros guiris y en Trustpilot. Por precio he estado tentado a comprarles pero eso de que te ninguneen y hasta insulten (según los guiris) si vienen mal dadas, siempre me termina tirando para atrás. Aquí en burbuja parece que nadie ha tenido problemas con ellos. Pero bueno, aquí en burbuja también todos ganan +100k, pasan de los 180 cm y con pelazo, calzan 23 cm y nadie pierde en la bolsa


----------



## OBDC (2 Abr 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Como le hagas caso al troll este lo llevas claro. Ni puto caso a notrabajaos obdcs dubitativos y demás subnormales.
> 
> Nadie se ha aprovechado de ti, en estos momento es lo que hay. A mi me ha pasado muchas veces y siempre llegan perfecto. De verdad, tranquilo, y poco a poco empezaras a reconocer a los trolls, ya tienes a alguno que te pongo mas arriba.



Corsario a sueldo de ya sabemos quien.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> De goldsilver.be (a.k.a. Los belgas) he leído horrores en foros guiris y en Trustpilot. Por precio he estado tentado a comprarles pero eso de que te ninguneen y hasta insulten (según los guiris) si vienen mal dadas, siempre me termina tirando para atrás. Aquí en burbuja parece que nadie ha tenido problemas con ellos. Pero bueno, aquí en burbuja también todos ganan +100k, pasan de los 180 cm y con pelazo, calzan 23 cm y nadie pierde en la bolsa



Los burbujos somos asin

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SineOsc (2 Abr 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Échale un ojo a este *artículo*
> (Chrome lo puede traducir)



Si, eso es interesante si siguieramos como hasta ahora, pero cómo se va a comportar el precio en caso de reset económico? supon un escenario en el que se elimine el dinero en efectivo, se cancelen las deudas y se resetee todo para tener un dolar digital, un euro digital y un yuan digital, eliminando las criptos...

Esas nuevas monedas en teoría su respaldo será energético principalmente, cómo se comportaría el oro en ese escenario?

Ese es el principal miedo que me impediría comprar oro, ademas de que no tengo ni puta idea de oro, ni kilates ni esas cosas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2022)

Una plaga de virus mortifero letal.

Hiperinflacion galopante.

La tercera guerra mundial

La plata sigue sobre los 700 euros el kg y probablemente baje en cuanto haya acuerdo de paz.

Pero los profesionales deben de meter miedo y crear esperanza de riqueza para que los que lean no paren de comprar.


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una plaga de virus mortifero letal.
> 
> Hiperinflacion galopante.
> 
> ...



.....a ver si logran incrementar el valor del metal para sacar más beneficios y que luego las gacelillas vendan apresuradas a la baja y con un - 20% spot....y recomprar lo vendido. Es obvio que el que te vende, te puede comprar nuevamente.
Ya lo dije antes, el negocio de los MP es circular, para que unos ganen, otros tienen que perder. Y aqui los que estan estan para ganar y esperando a los que vienen a perder. Es la magia de los foros: son el punto de encuentro gauna "metakera" como en ñla selva los ríos son el punto de encuentro de los cocodrilos y las gacelas. No genera riqueza para el inversor, solo para el que trapichea y encima en el asqueroso FIAT que en teoría es para repudiar y justifica el ingreso a los MP (obviamente hay que pagar las cuentas y los latunes en Mercadona).

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> .....a ver si logran incrementar el valor del metal para sacar más beneficios y que luego las gacelillas vendan apresuradas a la baja y con un - 20% spot....y recomprar lo vendido. Es obvio que el que te vende, te puede comprar nuevamente.
> Ya lo dije antes, el negocio de los MP es circular, para que unos ganen, otros tienen que perder. Y aqui los que estan estan para ganar y esperando a los que vienen a perder. Es la magia de los foros: son el punto de encuentro gauna "metakera" como en ñla selva los ríos son el punto de encuentro de los cocodrilos y las gacelas. No genera riqueza para el inversor, solo para el que trapichea y encima en el asqueroso FIAT que en teoría es para repudiar y justifica el ingreso a los MP (obviamente hay que pagar las cuentas y los latunes en Mercadona).
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




Solo un 20% menos ? generoso eres, creo que la realidad sera otra, ademas de que no va a ser un 20% menos como le de a la plata por bajar, en el mejor de los casos se puede dar con un canto en los dientes el que sea si solo pierde un 40%

Hace años quede en Sevilla con un muchacho para comprarle unos lingotes de plata, el buen hombre habia caido en la misma trampa que los mismos que compran ahora.

Le pregunte que de que tenia esos lingotes de plata, me dijo bueno decian que el dinero no iba a servir, que corralito, que los metales serian el nuevo patron dinero, decidi gastarme mis ahorros, le habian salido los lingotes pues por lo que los venden ahora 800 o 800 y pico euros, el muchacho estaba arrepentido de no haber invertido en cualquier otra cosa.

Me los vendio a 500 euros, en las tiendas le daban aun bastante menos, 

En la acera de enfrente su mujer con el carro y el niño dando vueltas por si tenian que llamar a la policia por que yo fuera un peligroso chorizo que fuera a robarle, esto me ha pasado ya con varios jajjaajaj, en cuanto hablamos 1 minuto ya saben que no hay peligro jajajaja.

Esto fue sobre el 2012 o asi, ya no recuerdo año exacto.

Estas historias se van a volver a repetir.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2022)

ZianrM dijo:


> Dejo este informe, es cortito pero está en inglés, para quien le apetezca leer.
> (Completo en el PDF)
> 
> *Dinero, productos básicos y Bretton Woods III*
> ...



Como veo k te mola...tienes un podcast reciente del Zoltan Pozsar por ahí...un par de días debe tener.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> .....a ver si logran incrementar el valor del metal para sacar más beneficios y que luego las gacelillas vendan apresuradas a la baja y con un - 20% spot....y recomprar lo vendido. Es obvio que el que te vende, te puede comprar nuevamente.
> Ya lo dije antes, el negocio de los MP es circular, para que unos ganen, otros tienen que perder. Y aqui los que estan estan para ganar y esperando a los que vienen a perder. Es la magia de los foros: son el punto de encuentro gauna "metakera" como en ñla selva los ríos son el punto de encuentro de los cocodrilos y las gacelas. No genera riqueza para el inversor, solo para el que trapichea y encima en el asqueroso FIAT que en teoría es para repudiar y justifica el ingreso a los MP (obviamente hay que pagar las cuentas y los latunes en Mercadona).
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.





...y p´akojonar novicios te lo sueltas precisamente ahora ... k la cara visible del bloke BRICS ha linkáo su moneda al dólar por medio de un metal precioso ?

Ké nivelón...pero dále una welti, no jodax...


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Solo un 20% menos ? generoso eres, creo que la realidad sera otra, ademas de que no va a ser un 20% menos como le de a la plata por bajar, en el mejor de los casos se puede dar con un canto en los dientes el que sea si solo pierde un 40%
> 
> Hace años quede en Sevilla con un muchacho para comprarle unos lingotes de plata, el buen hombre habia caido en la misma trampa que los mismos que compran ahora.
> 
> ...



Era conservador, pero está claro que el que vende lo hace por necesidad y esa sangre la huele el trapichero de turno.
Primero le vende el oro a cambio de FIAT, y luego le vende el FIAT de vuelta mermado a cambio del oro, y así en ciclo infinito la batalla es convencer que compren la moto y luego comprarla para revenderla de vuelta.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Abr 2022)

Según lo que cuenta el artículo no es que les convenga mucho a los rusos vender algo a los chinos por mar


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Era conservador, pero está claro que el que vende lo hace por necesidad y esa sangre la huele el trapichero de turno.
> Primero le vende el oro a cambio de FIAT, y luego le vende el FIAT de vuelta mermado a cambio del oro, y así en ciclo infinito la batalla es convencer que compren la moto y luego comprarla para revenderla de vuelta.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Por éso akí s´ha explicáo k crypto es la manera de no caer en apreturas...mientras el fiat mande...y hasta k supuestamente pete.

Si no un colchón...una almohadilla, al menos.


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Por éso akí s´ha explicáo k crypto es la manera de no caer en apreturas...mientras el fiat mande...y hasta k supuestamente pete.
> 
> Si no un colchón...una almohadilla, al menos.



Amigo, agradezco tus respuestas y percibo que eres inteligente y el solo hecho de que no seas simpatico a algunos timadores me hace que me caigas bien, pero el lenguaje se ha creado como convención entre las personas para poder entenderse, pero veo que haces un gran esfuerzo porque no se te entienda, así que respeto tus deseos y no me esfuerzo en digerir lo que codificas de tal forma de hacerlo inteligible, por lo que no podré responderte nada coherente a tus comunicaciones encriptadas, por lo que me abstengo. 
En este caso contestaré lo que si entiendo, aunque no comprendo que tiene que ver los colchones, pero como veo que te interesan yo tengo uno de látex natural que me ha dado muy buenos resultados, quizás un poco pesado (unos 35 kilos o mas) pero es firme y mullido a la vez, lo que lo hace excepcional aunque no me resultó económico.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Amigo, agradezco tus respuestas y percibo que eres inteligente y el solo hecho de que no seas simpatico a algunos timadores me hace que me caigas bien, pero el lenguaje se ha creado como convención entre las personas para poder entenderse, pero veo que haces un gran esfuerzo porque no se te entienda, así que respeto tus deseos y no me esfuerzo en digerir lo que codificas de tal forma de hacerlo inteligible, por lo que no podré responderte nada coherente a tus comunicaciones encriptadas, por lo que me abstengo.
> En este caso contestaré lo que si entiendo, aunque no comprendo que tiene que ver los colchones, pero como veo que te interesan yo tengo uno de látex natural que me ha dado muy buenos resultados, quizás un poco pesado (unos 35 kilos o mas) pero es firme y mullido a la vez, lo que lo hace excepcional aunque no me resultó económico.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Weno...hay timadores de ésos ( personalmente ya se ha tratáo también akí )...y también bitcoñeros k se han tiráo años acopiando por 4 chavos. Hay de tó en la viña´l Señor...sobre todo , malo.

Repito : Cryptos bien trincás pueden ayudar a jugar la partida mientras el fiat no cae. Con éso se puede estar al margen d´unos miserables y otros.

Welga comentar k mercancía peligrosa...por supuestón.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Por éso akí s´ha explicáo k crypto es la manera de no caer en apreturas...mientras el fiat mande...y hasta k supuestamente pete.
> 
> Si no un colchón...una almohadilla, al menos.




Tampoco hay que ir asustando y haciendo promocion a bancolchon que tambien con este tengo una anecdota.

Tambien de la anterior crisis, como pasa el tiempo....

Andaba yo viendome con una muchacha que a su vez tenia novio, el novio era un buen perla......

La muchacha muy jovencilla, trabajaba en un bar.

Por aquellos dias iba yo acojonando a todo el mundo con corralitos y reset economico, ya ni me acuerdo pero por las anecdotas que tengo seguramente en la crisis del 2010 tuvo que haber mucho miedo.

El caso es que me llama un dia llorando, el novio le acababa de limpiar 10.000 euros, queria ademas que fuera como falso testigo a declarar con la guardia civil, cosa que no hice y desde el primer momento me negue a hacer, otro con el que tambien se veia no tuvo mi fuerza y haya fue el subnormal, logicamente tal como yo habia previsto trincaron por todos lados las contradicciones de este inutil, la guardia civil tardo cinco minutos en cogerle todas las mentiras.

El caso que me estoy desviando....... tiempo despues le pregunte a la muchacha como cojones si tenias al chorizo ese viviendo contigo sacas tus ahorros del banco ? Pues por que daba miedo todo lo que decias........

Otros amigos tambien tiempo despues me reconocieron que tanto miedo daba escucharme que ellos tambien acabaron por sacar dinero.

Mejor no decir nada a nadie que luego nadie os eche culpas de nada, independientemente de lo que penseis.


----------



## stuka (3 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ir asustando y haciendo promocion a bancolchon que tambien con este tengo una anecdota.
> 
> Tambien de la anterior crisis, como pasa el tiempo....
> 
> ...




He tenido que utilizar una computadora cuántica para descifrar tu mensaje marciano.

Pero me queda claro que eres una especie de gitanaco lumpen gandaluz de la peor especie.

...Como para venderte una mierda cualquiera por Wallapop...antes lo tiro al río.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ir asustando y haciendo promocion a bancolchon que tambien con este tengo una anecdota.
> 
> Tambien de la anterior crisis, como pasa el tiempo....
> 
> ...



Joder, artixta...no te estás desviando...t´has desviáo desde la primera letra.

Yo he habláo de un colchón, d´un APOYO . Gordo mejor...y si no, uno pekeño...ná de sustos, promociones ni poyas.

Pero wé...k si tenías el libro bajo el sobaco, se postea y no pasa ná. Ahí, kadakualo. Avlando s´entiende la jente. 

Pero ná k ver con lo mío.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


> He tenido que utilizar una computadora cuántica para descifrar tu mensaje marciano.
> 
> Pero me queda claro que eres una especie de gitanaco lumpen gandaluz de la peor especie.
> 
> ...Como para venderte una mierda cualquiera por Wallapop...antes lo tiro al río.



Dentro de los Gandaluces hay varias razas, los Granadinos no tenemos nada que ver con el resto de Andalucia, por ejemplo aqui no veras salvo excepciones a un granadino cantando mal en la feria, como hacen Sevillanos que se creen que saben cantar.

Ojala podamos independizarnos, no tenemos por que compartir nuestro campo, nuestra mar... con el resto de españa en la agenda 2030, aqui tendremos comida y vosotros tendreis que comer harina de gusano, insectos y demas historias raras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Joder, artixta...no te estás desviando...t´has desviáo desde la primera letra.
> 
> Yo he habláo de un colchón, d´un APOYO . Gordo mejor...y si no, uno pekeño...ná de sustos, promociones ni poyas.
> 
> ...



Se me va la cabeza, a estas horas........... y aunque ultimamente se te entiende mejor tampoco te creas, sigues con el estilo que hay que medio descifrar.


----------



## ELOS (3 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Solo un 20% menos ? generoso eres, creo que la realidad sera otra, ademas de que no va a ser un 20% menos como le de a la plata por bajar, en el mejor de los casos se puede dar con un canto en los dientes el que sea si solo pierde un 40%
> 
> Hace años quede en Sevilla con un muchacho para comprarle unos lingotes de plata, el buen hombre habia caido en la misma trampa que los mismos que compran ahora.
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que el precio del oro y plata está intervenido. Y nadie se toma la molestia de infravalorar el metal más preciado desde que el ser humano habita en el planeta, si no es por intereses económicos.
Esto es como la actual situación económica en el mundo, no es si va a explotar o no, es cuando lo va a hacer.

Personalmente, mi pequeña inversión en plata me la tomo como una apuesta a que todo se va a ir a la mierda.
Y a las pocas personas que saben de mi inversión les digo que ojalá no me resulte rentable, porque eso puede significar que lo que está por llegar sea una de las muchas crisis que ha vivido la sociedad.

Para agoreros como tú ( yo también lo soy por naturaleza), hay mucha gente que invierte en m.p. desde hace mucho y dice que nunca va a vender a no ser que necesite el dinero.
El poseer en mano este metal y saber el potencial valor que tiene a veces no se paga con dinero.


----------



## Tichy (3 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> De goldsilver.be (a.k.a. Los belgas) he leído horrores en foros guiris y en Trustpilot. Por precio he estado tentado a comprarles pero eso de que te ninguneen y hasta insulten (según los guiris) si vienen mal dadas, siempre me termina tirando para atrás. Aquí en burbuja parece que nadie ha tenido problemas con ellos. Pero bueno, aquí en burbuja también todos ganan +100k, pasan de los 180 cm y con pelazo, calzan 23 cm y nadie pierde en la bolsa



Hombre, somos unos cuantos foreros los que hemos detallado los problemas con los belgas. 
Yo soy cliente antiguo y hasta 2018 aproximadamente, no tuve ningún problema. De hecho los problemas comenzaron tras una escisión, aparecieron dos tiendas diferentes casi con el mismo nombre. Una de ellas ha desaparecido ya y la otra comenzó a crecer a base de disminuir márgenes y aumentar las ventas. 
Creo que ese aumento de ventas los desbordó por lo que comenzaron a aparecer errores, normalmente pedidos incompletos y tiempos de respuesta exagerados. 
A su favor tengo que decir que en mi caso, aunque tarde y tras mucho insistir siempre me han devuelto el dinero de lo que faltaba, incluso a veces con algún detalle como un cupón para un envío gratuito (antes de que subieran el precio de los portes) o enviarme de forma gratuita una moneda que faltaba en un pedido anterior y cuyo importe me habían devuelto.
En resumen, si todo va bien, estupendo, pero como tengas que reclamar ármate de paciencia.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Abr 2022)

Solo os falta hablar de futbol y toros...es lo q pasa cuando el Horoh a pasado a ser meado por todas las Commodities, criptos y marijuanas...a chuparla...


----------



## OBDC (3 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Solo os falta hablar de futbol y toros...es lo q pasa cuando el Horoh a pasado a ser meado por todas las Commodities, criptos y marijuanas...a chuparla...



El problema que tiene el oro es unicamebte todo listo que mangonea con el.....
De por sí, el oro no es "bueno" ni "malo", lo que es buena o mala es la gestión y ya ves que aquí hay más de uno que hace defensas indefendibles de malas gestiones, lo que hace la radiografía de sus intereses.....
Curioso es que "consumidores" defiendan prácticas que lo afectan....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2022)

Hay gente a la que le hace falta vender por motivo que sea.

La gente vende la plata a centimos en los compro oros, la venden regalada, me ha dicho gente del sector que antes logicamente llegaba mas plata y oro a todas las tiendas para luego fundir y refinar, pero que ahora en estos momentos siendo tiendas que esten en sitios estrategicos pueden recibir de 3 a 30 kg al mes dependiendo de las fechas en plata, como digo comprada a centimos, les dan nada.

Yo mismo he visto como en alguna tienda tipo degussa mientras esperaba para llegar a la ventanilla por ejemplo una vez llego, mujer en compañia de su hija, las dos muy elegantes, las dos escuchandolas hablar daban sensacion de ser gente de dinero y habian ido para ver cuanto dinero les daban por las joyas familiares, por lo visto las dejan alli para que analicen la ley y les ofrezcan una cantidad por ellas.

Escuche a la hija decirle a la madre haber mama para esto son estas cosas, si hace falta vender pues se vende que le vamos a hacer.

Otra vez vi como soltaban unos candelabros de una marca muy conocida junto a otras joyas, los candelabros esos sin unas piezas que tenian en otro metal solo por la plata pesaban un huevo, encima eran de marca, estuve a punto de comprarlos yo pagando una comision al de la tienda, esas cosas le gustaban a mi madre, eran muy chulos, luego pense en que mi padre se iba a poner a dar porculo diciendo que no queria eso en las vitrinas que eso eran cosas de muerto y por no tener la pelea alli decidi dejarlos y desisti de la compra.


Habra sido mucha gente la que haya vendido por necesidad, hay gente que va y vende unos pendientes de plata o unos anillos o una cadenita con una cruz que le van a dar centimos cuando la suelten sea en la tienda que sea, pero si le hace falta y no saben como venderla en otro lado pues igual con esos centimos comen ese dia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Abr 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Hombre, somos unos cuantos foreros los que hemos detallado los problemas con los belgas.
> Yo soy cliente antiguo y hasta 2018 aproximadamente, no tuve ningún problema. De hecho los problemas comenzaron tras una escisión, aparecieron dos tiendas diferentes casi con el mismo nombre. Una de ellas ha desaparecido ya y la otra comenzó a crecer a base de disminuir márgenes y aumentar las ventas.
> Creo que ese aumento de ventas los desbordó por lo que comenzaron a aparecer errores, normalmente pedidos incompletos y tiempos de respuesta exagerados.
> A su favor tengo que decir que en mi caso, aunque tarde y tras mucho insistir siempre me han devuelto el dinero de lo que faltaba, incluso a veces con algún detalle como un cupón para un envío gratuito (antes de que subieran el precio de los portes) o enviarme de forma gratuita una moneda que faltaba en un pedido anterior y cuyo importe me habían devuelto.
> En resumen, si todo va bien, estupendo, pero como tengas que reclamar ármate de paciencia.




Eso me paso a mi durante un tiempo en una casa de subastas de monedas, durante un tiempo subastaban miles de lotes, esto duro hasta que empezo el virus y ya bajaron mucho los lotes que ponen en venta, imagino que no consiguen tanto material.

Estuve comprandoles muchisimos lotes de todo tipo que luego usaba en muchos casos para cambios, pues era raro el mes en el que no me la liaban con algun lote, menudas pajarracas me montaban, unas veces me lo solucionaban adecuadamente, otras no tanto, creo que la casa en realidad eran dos casas diferentes unidas y dependiendo de quien de los dos te arreglara el problema lo hacia de forma rapida y justa o lo hacia bastante regular.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2022)

Hay k ver el ámbito en k consigan k esos tokens-fake sean efectivos. 

Ahora mismo, Rusia los declara como tal...pero Occidente los sigue usando y controlando la rikeza de sus usuarios.

En una situación de economías/dineros estancos - a cuyo primer paso estamos asistiendo -, todo caería por su propio peso, ok. La clave está en cómo comunikes unos y otros sistemas.

Y esa clave , y la capacidá de mostrarla/ocultarla , implementarla/descartarla a conveniencia altera toda la capacidá d´análisis para los afectados particulares a lo largo de tó´el embrollo.


----------



## FranMen (3 Abr 2022)

Si yo imprimo un dólar y la economía produzca el equivalente a dólares bien sea en productos, servicios o inflación baja el mundo funciona bien. USA como impresor/Imperio gana y la economía fluye. Sería más lógico sí se beneficiarán los productores pero aún así el sistema va. El problema es cuando no hay actividad que sustente a la impresora, entonces todos los dólares impresos se van por el camino de la inflación


----------



## FranMen (3 Abr 2022)

No todo, léete The Long Tail.
Y ojo, si falta petróleo…, falta para todos, aunque los derrochadores lo sufran más


----------



## Jebediah (4 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> De goldsilver.be (a.k.a. Los belgas) he leído horrores en foros guiris y en Trustpilot. Por precio he estado tentado a comprarles pero eso de que te ninguneen y hasta insulten (según los guiris) si vienen mal dadas, siempre me termina tirando para atrás. Aquí en burbuja parece que nadie ha tenido problemas con ellos. Pero bueno, aquí en burbuja también todos ganan +100k, pasan de los 180 cm y con pelazo, calzan 23 cm y nadie pierde en la bolsa



Por si sirve de algo, estos últimos años yo he tratado con los belgas y 0 problemas.

Este marzo, por primera vez hice un pedido de 40 monedas queen beats a European Mint por que tenía unos precios mucho mejores que goldsilver.be, y CoinInvest y demás ni siquiera tenían las monedas disponibles; pues 0 problemas también con estos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Solo os falta hablar de futbol y toros...es lo q pasa cuando el Horoh a pasado a ser meado por todas las Commodities, criptos y marijuanas...a chuparla...



Espero que no decaiga


----------



## L'omertá (4 Abr 2022)

Pues yo soy más de El Juli.


----------



## risto mejido (4 Abr 2022)

*Por qué la demanda de monedas de oro no impulsa el precio del oro*
La demanda de monedas recién fabricadas representa solo una pequeña parte del volumen total de negociación de oro y, por lo tanto, tiene poco impacto en el precio del oro.

Como comentamos en un artículo anterior sobre la dinámica de la oferta y la demanda del oro , el precio del oro no se establece entre lo que se produce anualmente y lo que se “consume”. Debido a que el oro no se agota y hay grandes existencias sobre el suelo (la mayoría de las cuales es oro retenido con fines monetarios), el precio del oro está determinado principalmente por el comercio del metal sobre el suelo.

Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
El oro se negocia como moneda. La demanda de monedas es solo un pequeño segmento del volumen comercial físico total y, por lo tanto, no tiene un impacto significativo en el precio.

_Monedas American Gold Eagle, fabricadas por la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos_
*Los precios del oro no se ven afectados por las ventas de monedas de oro*

Los inversores en oro a menudo se preguntan por qué el precio del oro no aumenta cuando las primas de las monedas se disparan. La explicación es que estas primas surgen de congestiones en la cadena de suministro de monedas, no de una escasez de oro en sí.

Todo producto de oro (un adorno, un anillo, una barra, una moneda, etc.) debe fabricarse. Los costes de fabricación de las barras, es decir, son fijos, pero relativamente más bajos para las barras con un peso y un valor más elevados. Un costo fijo de fabricación de $60 dólares es el 0.008% del valor de un lingote de oro de 400 onzas, mientras que un poco más del 3% del valor de un lingote de 1 onza.

El precio al contado del oro en su pantalla generalmente se refiere al precio del oro ubicado en Londres, el mercado mayorista al contado más líquido, en forma de barras de 400 onzas. Los productos de menor peso que las barras al por mayor siempre disfrutan de una prima sobre el precio al contado. Y los productos con altos costos de fabricación, como las monedas, disfrutan de una prima aún mayor.

En los gráficos a continuación, puede ver las cifras de ventas de todas las monedas de oro (y plata) de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. desde la década de 1980. Claramente, la demanda de monedas de oro es muy volátil. En algunos meses, la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. podría vender hasta 250 000 onzas troy en monedas, en otros meses, no más de 10 000 onzas troy.

_Ventas de monedas de oro de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU., 1987 hasta la fecha_
El mercado de monedas de plata tiene más o menos la misma dinámica que el mercado de monedas de oro.

_Ventas de monedas de plata de la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU., 1987 hasta la fecha_
*Cómo se fabrican las monedas de oro modernas*

Como todas las fábricas, la Casa de la Moneda de EE. UU. tiene una cierta capacidad de producción que no se puede ajustar a corto plazo. Para la fabricación de monedas de oro, las barras de 400 onzas se enrollan en láminas que tienen el grosor de la serie de monedas que la Casa de la Moneda desea producir.

A continuación, los espacios en blanco ("planchets") se estampan a partir de las hojas, después de lo cual se pueden acuñar en monedas con un troquel. Finalmente, las monedas serán inspeccionadas manualmente en busca de imperfecciones. En general, este no es un proceso que pueda acelerarse o reducirse fácilmente.

Mire este video para ver cómo la Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos fabrica sus monedas de lingotes.

*Comprender la demanda de oro desde una perspectiva global*

Cuando la demanda cae en picada, Mint reducirá su capacidad de producción y agregará monedas a su inventario. Cuando la demanda aumenta, todo el inventario se agota y la capacidad de producción aumenta, pero es imposible que los clientes obtengan la entrega inmediata de sus pedidos.

El suministro de monedas es inelástico. La escasez de monedas, no de oro en sí, hace que las primas de las monedas superen sus promedios. (Para las monedas de plata, las primas promedio son relativamente más altas, ya que una onza de plata es más barata que una onza de oro).

_La cantidad de monedas de oro acuñadas en los EE. UU. cada año puede fluctuar mucho_
La demanda de monedas de oro debe verse como un indicador de sentimiento minorista para un grupo específico de compradores. Si bien las primas de las monedas de oro en los EE. UU. pueden ser muy altas, el oro en China puede negociarse con un gran descuento, en comparación con el spot de Londres, como sucedió en 2020.

Considere que si por alguna razón hay escasez de clavos en un continente, esto no significa que el precio global del acero deba aumentar. Del mismo modo, si la demanda de monedas de oro en Occidente es alta, esto no significa que el precio del oro deba subir.

Debido a que el oro es una moneda, no puede haber escasez de oro en sí. Pero puede haber escasez de productos de oro específicos en ubicaciones específicas debido a problemas de la cadena de suministro.





__





Why Gold Coin Demand Doesn't Drive The Gold Price | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## risto mejido (4 Abr 2022)

*Es casi seguro que China posee más oro que EE. UU.: he aquí por qué es importante*

*Es casi seguro que China posee mucho más oro que nadie, incluido Estados Unidos. ¿Pero cuanto? ¿Y por qué necesita tanto oro? explica Dominic Frisby.*

por: Dominic Frisby
3 DE MARZO DE 2022





China ha extraído aproximadamente 6.830 toneladas de oro desde 2000
© STR/AFP vía Getty Images
Si pensaba que Occidente no estaba preparado para la inflación , o de hecho para Rusia, espere y vea qué tan poco preparado está para esta bomba.
Esta es la historia más importante de las finanzas mundiales y, sin embargo, nadie, excepto su intrépido bloguero, está informando sobre ella.
Para aquellos que no tienen la capacidad de atención para leer todo el camino hasta el final, vayamos al grano y aclaremos el punto principal: China tiene más oro que Estados Unidos.
*¿Por qué China podría querer poseer mucho más oro de lo que admite?*
Hemos visto muchos ejemplos en las últimas décadas de cómo Estados Unidos convierte al dólar en un arma, explotando su condición de moneda de reserva mundial. 




Las sanciones a Rusia y su eliminación del sistema de mensajería Swift esta semana son quizás el ejemplo más dramático de todos. La riqueza de los civiles rusos ha sido diezmada (de hecho, probablemente mucho más que diezmada para la mayoría) casi de la noche a la mañana. 
China seguramente estará observando todo esto, aprendiendo de los errores de Rusia y pensando que necesita desdolarizarse de la manera más rápida y discreta posible. Ya sea para proteger la riqueza de sus ciudadanos o sus intereses nacionales, China no puede estar en deuda con un sistema bancario dirigido por Occidente, especialmente por Estados Unidos, y que es una de sus armas de guerra.


Tanto Rusia como China han sabido que deben desdolarizarse durante un tiempo considerable, razón por la cual ambos han aumentado de manera tan constante sus tenencias de oro. 
Comencemos con el oro de Rusia. El gráfico es cortesía de Nick Laird de goldchartsrus.com y muestra la acumulación del Banco Central de Rusia a la cifra actual de, más o menos, 2300 toneladas, aproximadamente 74 millones de onzas (hay 32 150 onzas troy en una tonelada).






Eso convierte a Rusia, al menos según cifras oficiales, en el quinto mayor propietario de oro del mundo.
La siguiente tabla, cortesía del Consejo Mundial del Oro, muestra los 19 principales propietarios de oro, también sus reservas de divisas y su porcentaje de asignación al oro. Estados Unidos tiene la mayor cantidad (8.134 toneladas), seguido de Alemania, Italia, Francia y Rusia.
El Reino Unido se sienta orgullosamente en la posición 17. Detrás de Kazajstán, Turquía y Uzbekistán. Gracias Gordon Brown.

 PaísReservas de divisas millones de dólaresReservas totales $mTenencias de oro %Reservas de oro Oz (m)Reservas de oro (toneladas)1EE.UU239,485695,22565.55455,7418.133,52Alemania99,513287,73265.41188,2193,359.13Italia83,583220,96662.17137,3832.451,84Francia102,439238,95457.13136,5152.436,45ruso 485,462614,25520.97128,7932.298,56China3,264,0643,373,2333.24109,1691,948.37Suiza1,019,1651,077,4395.4158,2741,040.08Japón1,358,1411,405,5433.3747,402845.99India598,057639,7366.5241,679743.810Países Bajos28,22962,54754.8734,318612.411Taiwán 544,899568,6364.1723,7367423.612Kazajstán13,40735,66462.4122,257397.213pavo81,176103,18621.3322,010392.814Uzbekistán13,07034,55862.1821,489383.515Portugal11,60633,04264.8821,436382.6dieciséisArabia Saudita465,059483,1613.7518,102323.0717Reino Unido175,879193,265917,386310.318Líbano19,43035,50145.2716,072286.819España75,47991,25617.2915,778281.6
El país en el que nos centramos hoy es el que ocupa el sexto lugar en esa tabla, China. 
*He aquí por qué las reservas de oro de China deben ser mucho más grandes de lo que sugieren los datos oficiales*
Primero, considere las tenencias de dólares estadounidenses de China, más de tres billones de dólares. Eso es más que el PIB anual del Reino Unido. Sus tenencias de dólares estadounidenses eclipsan las de cualquier otra nación; China no va a querer que lleguen a cero, al menos todavía no.


Luego considere sus tenencias de oro. Dispone de 1.948 toneladas, apenas el 3% de sus reservas de divisas. Las tenencias de oro de EE. UU. equivalen a más del 65% de sus reservas. 
¿Qué pasaría si China se acercara a ese nivel?
Bueno, mi argumento es que China tiene mucho más oro de lo que dice. 
Anuncio publicitario


Publicidad - El artículo continúa abajo


Hay dos partes en este argumento. En primer lugar, la minería de oro de China. En 2007, China superó a Sudáfrica como el mayor productor de oro del mundo. Ha permanecido así desde entonces. En la última década ha producido alrededor del 15% de todo el oro extraído en el mundo. 
Desde 2000, China ha extraído aproximadamente 6.830 toneladas. Más de la mitad de la producción de oro de China es propiedad del estado: China National Gold Group Corporation por sí sola representa el 20%. Y China se queda con el oro que extrae: no se permite la exportación de la producción minera nacional.
Repito ese número: 6.830 toneladas. Esa cifra oficial de 1948 ya parece muy dudosa. 
Con las reservas en declive en el país, las empresas mineras chinas también han estado comprando activos en el extranjero, en África, América del Sur y Asia. La producción internacional supera la producción nacional, en unas 15 toneladas en 2020.
En segundo lugar, está el hecho de que, además de ser el mayor productor, China es el mayor importador del mundo. Las importaciones de oro a través de Suiza y Dubai no siempre se declaran, pero sabemos que solo a través de Hong Kong, más de 6.700 toneladas han ingresado al país desde el año 2000. 
Agregue eso a la producción de oro acumulada desde 2000 y obtendrá una cifra de más de 13.500 toneladas.
Ya sea importado, extraído o reciclado, la mayor parte del oro que ingresa a China pasa por la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái (SGE), incluido el oro importado de Hong Kong. Entonces, los retiros de SGE, para los cuales tenemos números, pueden actuar como una aproximación de la demanda. Y es posible obtener números de retiros de SGE: desde 2008, se han retirado del SGE casi 22.000 toneladas.






Luego tenemos que agregar el oro mantenido en China, ya sea como lingotes o joyas, antes del año 2000. El Consejo Mundial del Oro estima una cifra de 2.500 toneladas en joyas de propiedad privada. Sumado a la minería nacional y las reservas oficiales, se obtiene una cifra de alrededor de 4.000 toneladas.
Anuncio publicitario


Publicidad - El artículo continúa abajo


Impruébelo todo (producción acumulada, importaciones y stock existente) y llegará a una cifra no muy lejana de 31.000 toneladas. 






He hablado con algunos de los principales analistas del mundo (Ross Norman, Bron Suchecki y Koos Jansen) y todos llegan a estimaciones similares. Alasdair McLeod de Goldmoney cree que es aún más alto. 
*Entonces, ¿por qué China mantendría sus reservas de oro en silencio?*
Pero hay más, como apunta Ross Norman. 
No todo el oro que ingresa a China se contabiliza mediante retiros de SGE. Al Banco Popular de China (PBOC), el banco central, le gusta comprar barras de 12,5 kg, que no cotizan en el SGE. El PBOC suele utilizar dólares en las bolsas de Londres, Dubái y Suiza, mientras que el SGE vende su oro en yuanes. 
El ejército chino también posee oro y no tiene que declarar sus compras. Y también hay otras agencias estatales: la Administración Estatal de Divisas y la Corporación de Inversión de China, el fondo soberano de riqueza, por ejemplo. 
¿Cuánto de este oro es propiedad del estado? Norman adivina el 50%; Suchecki, anteriormente de Perth Mint, dice 55%.
Al 50%, la implicación es que China posee más de 15.000 toneladas, acercándose al doble de EE. UU.
"Las tenencias de oro del Banco Central de China aparentemente no han cambiado desde mediados de 2019 en 1948 toneladas", me dice Ross Norman. “Pero pocos de nosotros creemos eso. Ponga un cero adicional al final (19.480 toneladas) y no debería sorprenderme si eso no está mucho más cerca de sus existencias oficiales”.
Alasdair McLeod va un paso más allá. “La República Popular China probablemente tiene hasta 30.000 toneladas escondidas en varias cuentas, pero no declaradas como reservas oficiales”.
Anuncio publicitario


Publicidad - El artículo continúa abajo


Ya sean diez, 15 o 30.000 toneladas, no hay forma de que China pueda declarar tenencias tan grandes. De todos modos, todavía no: causaría un aumento no deseado tanto en el yuan como en el precio del oro. Se devaluarían los 3,2 billones de dólares estadounidenses de reservas de divisas extranjeras del gobierno. 
“No creo que China deba alardear de su generosidad”, dice Norman. “Después de todo, una moneda más fuerte como resultado de ese respaldo de reservas sería contraproducente, ya que conferiría una desventaja competitiva”.
Además, declarar tanto oro sería un desafío directo a la supremacía estadounidense, para lo que China probablemente aún no esté preparada. Primero la paridad, luego la supremacía.
Por ahora siguen la doctrina de Deng Xiaoping de “no debemos brillar demasiado”. Sus 1.948 toneladas declaradas es, quizás, el mínimo indispensable que podría declarar y parecer creíble. ¿Pero un mero 3% de las reservas de divisas de China en oro? Tira del otro.
Si China decide armar el dinero, como lo ha hecho EE. UU., todo lo que tiene que hacer es declarar sus tenencias de oro, tal vez incluso respaldar parcialmente el yuan con ellas. Se habló de que, en un momento dado, la moneda digital de su banco central (CBDC) estaría parcialmente respaldada por oro.
El dinero occidental sin respaldo corre el riesgo de perder gran parte de su poder adquisitivo en tal caso. Respaldar el fiat occidental incluso parcialmente con oro significaría una revaluación al alza dramática del oro, en decenas de miles.
Pero esa es la carta que ahora tiene China con sus 20 años de acumulación implacable. El que posee el oro, hace las reglas.









China almost certainly owns more gold than the US – here’s why that matters | MoneyWeek


China almost certainly owns a lot more gold than anyone else – including the USA. But how much? And why does it need so much gold? Dominic Frisby explains.



moneyweek.com


----------



## midelburgo (4 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> NATO´s internal gold war | The Vineyard of the Saker
> 
> 
> A bird's eye view of the vineyard
> ...



Os traigo esto de otro jilo, que creo puede ser relevante.


----------



## risto mejido (4 Abr 2022)

*El jefe del banco central de Sri Lanka renuncia en medio de la crisis*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/jan-6-committee-member-describes-kushner-s-demeanor-during-6-hour-session/vi-AAVOC83?ocid=EMMX&cvid=d94fa6eeda76448b947092ca6f1c22f6

El gobernador del banco central de Sri Lanka dice que presentó su renuncia cuando el país enfrenta su peor crisis económica en décadas.





© Getty Imágenes
El anuncio de Ajith Nivard Cabraal se produjo después de la renuncia de todos los ministros del gabinete del país.


Los manifestantes enojados también han estado pidiendo que el primer ministro y el presidente del país renuncien.

Una grave escasez de divisas ha dejado al gobierno incapaz de pagar las importaciones esenciales, incluido el combustible.

La nación insular de unos 22 millones de habitantes sufre su crisis económica más grave desde su independencia del Reino Unido en 1948.

El banco central debía tomar una decisión sobre la tasa de interés el martes.

Los manifestantes han estado tomando las calles de la capital, Colombo, mientras que los hogares y negocios han sufrido cortes de electricidad por hasta 13 horas seguidas.

Los habitantes de Sri Lanka también están lidiando con la escasez y la inflación vertiginosa, después de que el país devaluara su moneda el mes pasado antes de las conversaciones con el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) para un rescate.

Se produce cuando 26 de los ministros de Sri Lanka han presentado cartas de renuncia, pero no el primer ministro Mahinda Rajapaksa ni su hermano, el presidente Gotabaya Rajapaksa.

El presidente Rajapaksa invitó el lunes a todos los partidos políticos representados en el parlamento a aceptar carteras ministeriales para ayudar a encontrar una salida a la crisis, dijo su oficina en un comunicado.



Cabraal fue designado como el decimosexto gobernador del banco central en septiembre pasado.

Anteriormente fue el 12° gobernador del banco durante casi una década, desde julio de 2006 hasta enero de 2015.

Durante su primer mandato, Cabraal también ayudó a más del triple del tamaño de la economía de Sri Lanka, según el banco.

Con él a cargo, el banco dijo: "Sri Lanka pudo mantener fundamentos macroeconómicos sólidos y estables, con la inflación contenida en niveles bajos y la estabilidad del sistema financiero lograda en un momento de severa incertidumbre y agitación global".


Sri Lanka central bank head resigns amid crisis


----------



## risto mejido (4 Abr 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Os traigo esto de otro jilo, que creo puede ser relevante.



es que mas tontos los europeos y no nacemos, osea se sale de la ce los ingleses y les dejamos que se queden el oro, vas a ver que risa cuando busquen oro para pagar el gas, es que me desorino 

van a hacernos lo miso que a chavez o maduro jur jur


----------



## juli (4 Abr 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pues yo soy más de El Juli.



Díme k la *á* d´omertá es porke tiés un wen par de mamas, corassón...y mañana pido tu mano.  ( o, yo k sé...un dedo gordo ... un "argo" , payooo )

Por cierto...échate un ojo a mi hylo kolonavírico, k todo está precipitándose. A tóa la oxtia.

Todo es mierda antagónica y teatrera en internék...pero el fondo está kedando DIÁFANO.

Info ennmierdada desde tós los puntos...pero un auténtico chaparrón...inabarcable. ( de tóas maneras, con kedarse con 4 ó 5 puntos, ok...el resto, barullo & pirotecnia y kadakualo en su papel ).


edito :

Sus adelanto un post k voy a subir allí y k pasará desapercibido y como uno más...pero es *CLAVE* en el apaño final.







Ya lo posteé en su día y tampoco kería insistir pa´ser protagonixto y empalagosote, pero pa´despistáos :





__





Jir comes da NWO


El NOW monetario yastá coláo de rondón entre terrorzitox varios. A ésto le kedan 3 telediarreicos. Toca ir levantando las cartas. " Este es un gran problema: para comprar gas ruso, Europa tiene que abrir cuentas en Gazprombank. La UE paga en euros. Gazprombank luego compra rublos con esos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jebediah (4 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *Por qué la demanda de monedas de oro no impulsa el precio del oro*
> La demanda de monedas recién fabricadas representa solo una pequeña parte del volumen total de negociación de oro y, por lo tanto, tiene poco impacto en el precio del oro.
> 
> Como comentamos en un artículo anterior sobre la dinámica de la oferta y la demanda del oro , el precio del oro no se establece entre lo que se produce anualmente y lo que se “consume”. Debido a que el oro no se agota y hay grandes existencias sobre el suelo (la mayoría de las cuales es oro retenido con fines monetarios), el precio del oro está determinado principalmente por el comercio del metal sobre el suelo.
> ...



Este mismo aspecto de que el precio no se mueve por que la venta en físico es una muy pequeña parte de lo que se negocia, es por esto mismo por el que su precio va a explotar en un futuro cada vez más cercano. Cuando se empiece a necesitar el oro físico, todas esas ingentes cantidades del oro negociado no se podrán entregar y lo único que valdrá será el que tienes en la mano, y ese "no tendrá precio".


----------



## juli (4 Abr 2022)

Es muy posible k los máximos de USD representarían esta vez haber soltáo amarras.

Habría k ver de ké parafernalia lo rodean...pero realmente posible.


----------



## Lego. (4 Abr 2022)

LOL


----------



## fran69 (4 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *Por qué la demanda de monedas de oro no impulsa el precio del oro*
> La demanda de monedas recién fabricadas representa solo una pequeña parte del volumen total de negociación de oro y, por lo tanto, tiene poco impacto en el precio del oro.
> 
> Como comentamos en un artículo anterior sobre la dinámica de la oferta y la demanda del oro , el precio del oro no se establece entre lo que se produce anualmente y lo que se “consume”. Debido a que el oro no se agota y hay grandes existencias sobre el suelo (la mayoría de las cuales es oro retenido con fines monetarios), el precio del oro está determinado principalmente por el comercio del metal sobre el suelo.
> ...




La demanda brutal de monedas de oro no afecta al precio del oro, la demanda de monedas de oro no tiene nada que ver con el precio del oro, y lo que en realidad afecta al precio del oro, es las mojamas y bonitos que venda el del puesto de salazones....


----------



## FranMen (4 Abr 2022)

Creo que una vez leí en el foro que el oro estaba limitado al 5% diario 








El mercado de futuros de Londres limita al 15% las subidas y bajadas de los metales


La Bolsa de Metales de Londres ha anunciado que pone límites de precios diarios del 15% para todos sus metales y que encargará una revisión independiente de los sucesos que provocaron el caos en el mercado del níquel el mes pasado con el objetivo de evitar que se repita la situación.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> LOL
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012516


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Abr 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> LOL
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012516



Están en la fase dos, enfado. Ya han dicho que no pagan en rublos si no en euros o en dólares (fase uno)



https://tass.com/world/1432257



Se impondrán medidas "mucho más severas" en un quinto paquete de sanciones que estaría listo para esta semana. 

Por cierto que el rublo parece que se estabiliza en torno a los 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro que es el precio al que lo compra el banco central. Veremos cómo evoluciona este tema...


----------



## ESC (4 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Están en la fase dos, enfado. Ya han dicho que no pagan en rublos si no en euros o en dólares (fase uno)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La estabilización parte de la bidireccionalidad. 

...


----------



## juli (4 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por cierto que el rublo parece que se estabiliza en torno a los 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro que es el precio al que lo compra el banco central.



Podría no importar, imo.

Si el rublo sube...el Gold compra oil baratuno.
Si baja , lo hace el propio rublo.

Al CentralBanksterRusky le llevan Oro ...o divisas ( mientras y CUALES kiera ). Siempre trinca.

Y siempre fortalecen su moneda. Su poder no es el Gold ni el rublo - por ahora - ...es el descuento en el petróleo.

Y pudiendo decir STOP FIAT a kien y cuando kiera.


----------



## Lego. (4 Abr 2022)

Si lo ganas, IRPF
Si lo gastas, IVA e Impuestos especiales y ecológicos.
Si lo ahorras, inflación.
Si lo regalas, Donaciones
Si compras algo duradero, Patrimonio.
Y si no haces nunca nada, Sucesiones.

In gold we trust.


----------



## risto mejido (5 Abr 2022)

*Rusia está defendiendo silenciosamente la posesión de oro*
_Vía SchiffGold.com,_
Rusia ha defendido discretamente la posesión de oro .



Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
El jefe del Parlamento ruso, Pavel Zavalny, hizo comentarios recientemente sobre el tema de las sanciones económicas y financieras. *Está claro que el oro está jugando un papel importante en la protección de la riqueza rusa. *Ese papel puede crecer y podría crear *un cambio de paradigma en la forma en que el mundo hace negocios.*
Rusia tiene mucho gas natural y petróleo. Y vende mucho gas natural y petróleo al mundo. Zavalny dejó en claro que Rusia está feliz de vender, en moneda fuerte. ¿Y qué es la moneda fuerte? No dólares.


> Si quieren comprar, que paguen o en moneda fuerte, y esto es oro para nosotros, o paguen como nos convenga, que es la moneda nacional. En cuanto a los países amigos, China o Turquía, que no están involucrados en la presión de las sanciones. Hemos estado proponiendo a China durante mucho tiempo cambiar a liquidaciones en monedas nacionales para rublos y yuanes. Con Turquía, serán liras y rublos. El conjunto de monedas puede ser diferente y esta es una práctica normal. También puedes intercambiar bitcoins”.



*Zavalny dijo que Rusia no tiene interés en los dólares y dijo que “esta moneda se convierte en envoltorios de dulces para nosotros”.*
En un artículo de opinión publicado por _MarketWatch_ , Brett Arends dijo que esto podría no significar nada. Pero podría significar mucho si otros países como China e India siguen el ejemplo de Rusia. Como señala Arends, *muchos países no están entusiasmados con la capacidad de Estados Unidos para controlar el sistema financiero mundial con el monopolio de la moneda de reserva.*
Arends también dice que esto se suma al argumento de tener oro en una cartera de inversiones a largo plazo.


> No porque esté garantizado que suba, o tal vez incluso que sea probable que lo haga. Sino porque podría, y podría hacerlo mientras todo lo demás no llegaba a ninguna parte o se derrumbaba. Como en una crisis geopolítica o financiera donde el bloque no occidental decide desafiar la hegemonía financiera de Estados Unidos y el 'dólar rey'”.



Arends se llama a sí mismo "agnóstico del oro", pero dijo que no hay duda de que "tiene sus usos".


> *El oro es completamente privado. Es completamente independiente del SWIFT o de cualquier otro sistema bancario. Y a pesar del auge de las criptomonedas, sigue siendo la moneda global más extendida y viable que no está controlada por ningún país individual”.*



Los movimientos realizados por Rusia en las últimas semanas podrían representar un gran cambio de paradigma en las finanzas globales. Muchos países han estado avanzando hacia esto durante años, ya que EE.UU. ha convertido al dólar en un arma .
*En efecto, Rusia colocó el rublo en un patrón oro que ahora está vinculado al gas natural.*
Rusia tiene la quinta reserva de oro más grande del mundo. Después de una pausa durante la pandemia de COVID-19, el Banco Central de Rusia reanudó las compras de oro a principios de marzo antes de suspenderlas nuevamente un par de semanas después. El banco central ruso reanudó la compra de oro de los bancos locales el 28 de marzo a un precio fijo de 5000 rublos (52 dólares) por gramo.

Dado que Rusia insiste en el pago del gas natural en rublos y han vinculado el rublo al oro, el gas natural ahora está indirectamente vinculado al oro. Los rusos pueden hacer lo mismo con el petróleo, como explicó ZeroHedge .


> *Si Rusia comienza a exigir el pago de las exportaciones de petróleo con rublos, habrá una vinculación indirecta inmediata con el oro (a través de la conexión de precio fijo rublo-oro). Entonces Rusia podría comenzar a aceptar oro directamente como pago por sus exportaciones de petróleo. De hecho, esto se puede aplicar a cualquier materia prima, no solo al petróleo y al gas natural”.*



Entonces, ¿qué significa esto para el precio del oro?


> Al jugar en ambos lados de la ecuación, es decir, vincular el rublo al oro y luego vincular los pagos de energía al rublo, el Banco de Rusia y el Kremlin están alterando fundamentalmente todos los supuestos de trabajo del sistema de comercio mundial mientras aceleran el cambio en el sistema monetario mundial. . Este muro de compradores en busca de oro físico para pagar productos reales ciertamente podría torpedear y hacer estallar los mercados de oro en papel de LBMA y COMEX”.
> “ *La paridad fija entre el rublo y el oro pone un piso a la tasa RUB/USD pero también un casi piso al precio del oro en dólares estadounidenses. *Pero más allá de esto, la vinculación del oro con los pagos de energía es el evento principal. Si bien la mayor demanda de rublos debería continuar fortaleciendo la tasa RUB/USD y mostrarse como un precio del oro más alto, debido al vínculo fijo entre el rublo y el oro, si Rusia comienza a aceptar el oro directamente como pago por el petróleo, entonces esto sería un nuevo cambio de paradigma para el precio del oro, ya que vincularía el precio del petróleo directamente con el precio del oro”.



Podríamos estar viendo un lento desenvolvimiento del petrodólar. Y el petrodólar es uno de los cimientos de la posición del dólar como moneda mundial. Ya hemos escuchado rumores de que Arabia Saudita acepta yuanes por petróleo .
Estados Unidos y otras potencias occidentales han tratado de bloquear el oro de Rusia. Pero como explica Arends, eso es virtualmente imposible en efecto.


> A pesar de algunas *sugerencias irrisorias de que Occidente podría sancionar de alguna manera el 'oro ruso',* no hay forma de rastrear la identidad, nacionalidad o procedencia de los lingotes. Las monedas American Eagle o las Krugerrands sudafricanas se pueden fundir en barras. El oro es oro. Y alguien siempre lo tomará. Lleve un Krugerrand a cualquier ciudad importante en cualquier parte del mundo y encontrará personas dispuestas y ansiosas por quitárselo de las manos a cambio de cualquier otra moneda que desee”.



Al precio actual, la oferta mundial de oro está valorada en unos 13 billones de dólares. ¿Te imaginas adónde iría ese precio si el oro se convirtiera una vez más en la moneda de reserva global? O incluso si juega un papel más destacado en la venta de petróleo y gas natural.
Dada la posición del oro en el sistema financiero mundial, tiene sentido tener algo en su cartera. Arends dijo, _*“el argumento no es que queramos poseer todo el oro o en su mayoría oro o incluso mucho oro, sino que queremos al menos poseer algo de oro, simplemente para diversificarnos”.










Russia Is Quietly Making the Case for Owning Gold | SchiffGold







schiffgold.com




*_


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2022)

__





WGC: Zentralbanken im Februar 2022 erneut Nettoverkäufer von Gold


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Februar 2022 berücksichtigt. Die weltweiten Goldreserven... - Veroeffentlicht am 05.04.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Transacciones con oro de los bancos centrales en el mes de febrero:

Compran:

Turquía: +24,8 toneladas (+8,0 toneladas los depósitos de los bancos comerciales turcos en el banco central)
India: +2,6 toneladas
Irlanda: +1,2 toneladas
Serbia: +0,2 toneladas

Venden:

Uzbekistán: -22,1 toneladas
Qatar: -6,1 toneladas
Kazajistán: -5,1 toneladas
Mongolia: -1,1 toneladas
Alemania: -0,6 toneladas
Filipinas: -0,1 toneladas
Emiratos Árabes Unidos: -0,1 toneladas

En febrero hubo saldo negativo en las reservas oficiales de los bancos centrales. Veremos a partir de marzo o abril


----------



## frankie83 (5 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> es que mas tontos los europeos y no nacemos, osea se sale de la ce los ingleses y les dejamos que se queden el oro, vas a ver que risa cuando busquen oro para pagar el gas, es que me desorino
> 
> van a hacernos lo miso que a chavez o maduro jur jur



Si el oro está allí es que muy “nuestro” no es 
Si no haberlo guardao


----------



## Pintxen (5 Abr 2022)

Yo la situación actual la veo como una partida de ajedrez (vaya por delante que no soy un experto, solamente conozco las reglas básicas). Putin es un más que demostrado estratega, ha estado preparando el jaque mate desde hace tiempo, acapara oro (coloca los alfiles negros), ataca una torre blanca (Ucrania), espera el ataque de los peones que realizan movimientos impulsivos y sin mirar más allá (Europa) y cuando tiene al rival creyéndose que está ganando la partida ataca a la reina (el dólar) y jaque (acepto oro por mis materias primas, sanciones a mí)!!! A ver cómo salimos de esta los vasallos de EEUU...
Por cierto, China (la reina negra) ni se mueve de su posición sabiendo que cuanto más dure la partida más probabilidades tiene de ganar.
Como he dicho antes no tengo mucha idea de jugar al ajedrez, solamente he propuesto una comparación. Acepto críticas.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (5 Abr 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo la situación actual la veo como una partida de ajedrez (vaya por delante que no soy un experto, solamente conozco las reglas básicas). Putin es un más que demostrado estratega, ha estado preparando el jaque mate desde hace tiempo, acapara oro (coloca los alfiles negros), ataca una torre blanca (Ucrania), espera el ataque de los peones que realizan movimientos impulsivos y sin mirar más allá (Europa) y cuando tiene al rival creyéndose que está ganando la partida ataca a la reina (el dólar) y jaque (acepto oro por mis materias primas, sanciones a mí)!!! A ver cómo salimos de esta los vasallos de EEUU...
> Por cierto, China (la reina negra) ni se mueve de su posición sabiendo que cuanto más dure la partida más probabilidades tiene de ganar.
> Como he dicho antes no tengo mucha idea de jugar al ajedrez, solamente he propuesto una comparación. Acepto críticas.



Buen símil.
Aquí otro aficionadillo al ajedrez.

El problema es que a los americanos antes del jaque mate les dé por tirar el tablero al suelo con todas las piezas.

Mejor firmar unas tablas.


----------



## L'omertá (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (5 Abr 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Buen símil.
> Aquí otro aficionadillo al ajedrez.
> 
> El problema es que a los americanos antes del jaque mate les dé por tirar el tablero al suelo con todas las piezas.
> ...



Sí, son malos perdedores.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (6 Abr 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


>



Para concepto, el de que llevamos creando pasta como locos para que los emergentes nos diesen cosas baretitas a cambio de papelitos de colores y así los politicos creaban un sistema clientelar en el que la mayoría consume sin producir nada a costa de unos cuantos remeros. Ahora que se acabó el chollo y se está desenrrollando el muelle los youtubers se ponen a rajar sobre la inflación, porque, como el 99,9% de la población (entre la que quizás podría incluirme), sigue sin saber bien de dónde les llueve las hostias.
Y los de arriba esperan que así siga siendo, para eso tienen a los resfriados y dictadores de oriente.

¿En ese país? En este país se salía a las 8 al balcón a aplaudir la parálisis obligatoria de nuestra sociedad mientras en el BCE imprimían billetes como nunca lo habían hecho con la excusa de salvar nuestras economías.
"Deberíamos estar más felices de tener trabajo que de tener ahorros" - Christine Lagarde, octubre de 2019.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Abr 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo la situación actual la veo como una partida de ajedrez (vaya por delante que no soy un experto, solamente conozco las reglas básicas). Putin es un más que demostrado estratega, ha estado preparando el jaque mate desde hace tiempo, acapara oro (coloca los alfiles negros), ataca una torre blanca (Ucrania), espera el ataque de los peones que realizan movimientos impulsivos y sin mirar más allá (Europa) y cuando tiene al rival creyéndose que está ganando la partida ataca a la reina (el dólar) y jaque (acepto oro por mis materias primas, sanciones a mí)!!! A ver cómo salimos de esta los vasallos de EEUU...
> Por cierto, China (la reina negra) ni se mueve de su posición sabiendo que cuanto más dure la partida más probabilidades tiene de ganar.
> Como he dicho antes no tengo mucha idea de jugar al ajedrez, solamente he propuesto una comparación. Acepto críticas.



Siguiendo con el símil del ajedrez, como la vida misma.
Me permito cambiar colores, blm y tal.
Las negras se han enrocado largo para un juego agresivo.
El alfil ruso dorado, bien parapetado desde el fianchetto del Rey le ha metido una clavada al petrodólar y con un caballo lechuguero le ha metido un doble a la soberbia y a la hipocresía.
Europa en zugzwang.

Y por supuesto, al final del juego, el rey y el peón van a la misma caja.

Desde un tablero en el parque


----------



## FranMen (6 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *Rusia está defendiendo silenciosamente la posesión de oro*
> _Vía SchiffGold.com,_
> Rusia ha defendido discretamente la posesión de oro .
> 
> ...



En el artículo anterior he leído algo muy sensato, ligar la futura moneda mundial no sólo al oro si no a una cesta de unos 20 productos esenciales


----------



## FranMen (6 Abr 2022)

Señores, paciencia, el experto dice que todavía pueden quedarle 20 años al dólar como supremacista:




__





"Absolutely Historic" - Harvard's Rogoff Admits US' Weaponization Of Dollar Could End Dominance Within 20 Years | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





En mi pobre opinión es muy difícil dar fechas, todo se está acelerando y son tiempos muy cambiantes, lo mismo son 20 años que lo mismo es el próximo año. Este año y el que viene tenemos que estar muy atentos


----------



## IvanRios (6 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Señores, paciencia, el experto dice que todavía pueden quedarle 20 años al dólar como supremacista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi pobre opinión, también, 20 ni coña. Es más, en esta década ha de pasar todo lo que tiene que pasar (todo lo que nos tienen preparado: plandemias, guerra, hambrunas, ciber ataques...) para que el nuevo y distópico mundo esté listo para el 2030.


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En mi pobre opinión, también, 20 ni coña. Es más, en esta década ha de pasar todo lo que tiene que pasar (todo lo que nos tienen preparado: plandemias, guerra, hambrunas, ciber ataques...) para que el nuevo y distópico mundo esté listo para el 2030.



Sep...pobrísima y humildisísisima ...pero zankeando marujeos biliosos k difamen al forerío, por si la trollaca de turno no se sirve sola. Recato mayúskulo & tal.

En fin, al tópik :

No hay más distopía ni historia pa´no dormir k akella cuya regla básica tiés en el morro.

Y es simple de kojonex : El USD perdurará ( al menos, hasta saldar sus cuentas ).


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2022)

Juásss...

Hace días , tal vez semanas...k algún gurusito de las RRSS reclama la platuki para el Yuan.


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, y a cuenta del Vladimiro...la chicuelina del rublo, por ahora...lo deja bajar unos pavos...y lo estabiliza. La banda anda sobre el 5% por ahora. Es el lateral criminal ése k se ve en el Oro contra USD...una puta línea recta.

En principio y dependiendo de si con el rublo como pago le llega o no - sin exigir Gold , sino fiat , chicuelina k se ha dejáo debidamente abierta - ...esa treta sólo empujaría , en todo caso, a vaciar Bóvedas Occidentalitas, no a revalorizar el metal...pues mientras admita Rublos el arbitrage constante con el Gas baratuno ya se da.

Una vez vaciadas, sería otra cuestión. Pero éso : Literalmente OTRA. Y a ver por ánde salían ahí.

Por ahora, lo k está consiguiendo demanda es el USD con BTC y el RUB con Gas. Éso es un hecho.



*edito* : Tampoco sabemos cómo están pagando los países "hamijos". Ni si esos rublos cobrados van a Gold. O en ké proporción.


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2022)

Por cierto...pa´los del orden mundial xatatatánico "tras bambalinas" : Vejete k se descojonaba a mandíbula batiente de las Farmas y sus ganas de chutar/cobrar a todo diox.


----------



## IvanRios (6 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Sep...pobrísima y humildisísisima ...pero zankeando marujeos biliosos k difamen al forerío, por si la trollaca de turno no se sirve sola. Recato mayúskulo & tal.
> 
> En fin, al tópik :
> 
> ...



Pásate de nuevo por la escuela (si es que has ido) a ver si logran que aprendas un poco a escribir, que falta te hace (entre otras cosas). Que te vaya bien.


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2022)

Ni puesto en divisas ni puta idea en éso.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Abr 2022)

Una Filarmonica de plata a 32 y pico?


----------



## IvanRios (7 Abr 2022)

Coininvest no vende unidades sueltas ni de britannias, krugerrand, canguros ni maples y solo vende "en múltiplos de 25"  (O sea: tubos) Silver eagles solo múltiplos de 20


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Coininvest no vende unidades sueltas ni de britannias, krugerrand, canguros ni maples y solo vende "en múltiplos de 25"  (O sea: tubos) Silver eagles solo múltiplos de 20
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016568



Me pregunto si habrán calado a los que cambiaban de email con cada compra para beneficiarse de los códigos de envío gratis que rulan por ahí de distintas comunidades


----------



## TOJO_3 (7 Abr 2022)

Hola a todos.

Esto de Ucrania me está acojonando mucho y estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro por si vienen tiempos mucho más jodidos. Algo que sea fácil de comprar, vender y en "porciones" pequeñas. Creo que entendereis de que hablo.

Pues eso, seria alguien tan amable de darme algún apunte al respecto? O donde buscarlo.
Qué merece la pena comprar y donde en Bilbao?

Gracias de antebraso y abro paraguas.


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esto de Ucrania me está acojonando mucho y estoy pensando en comprar algo de oro por si vienen tiempos mucho más jodidos. Algo que sea fácil de comprar, vender y en "porciones" pequeñas. Creo que entendereis de que hablo.
> 
> ...




Si es en Bilbao, mejor martillo & cincel y te llevas el báter de cualkier bar.

A la salida, un brindis del grifo...y más a guxto k un arbuxto, hoyga...

Aibalaoxtia, puéx...


----------



## Tichy (7 Abr 2022)

La tienes en coininvest prácticamente por lo mismo que en la mint y con la posibilidad de ahorrarte los gastos de envío.

Te aconsejo este buscador que se ha currado un forero: Filarmónica de Viena – La veta de oro


----------



## Tichy (7 Abr 2022)

Míralo bien. Acabo de entrar en la mint y hay solo un par de euros de diferencia ahora mismo. En gold.de puedes encontrar varias tiendas más baratas, pero no todas envían a España. Wiener Philharmoniker Gold | Preis vergleichen auf GOLD.DE


----------



## TOJO_3 (7 Abr 2022)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Te refieres a esto con lo de Bullion?




Para poder venderlas más adelante es mejor comprar de 1 onza o 10 de 1/10?


----------



## TOJO_3 (7 Abr 2022)

Para poder venderlas más adelante es mejor comprar de 1 onza o 10 de 1/10?


----------



## Tichy (7 Abr 2022)

Casi 10€ ha subido el spot esta tarde.


----------



## Tichy (7 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Para poder venderlas más adelante es mejor comprar de 1 onza o 10 de 1/10?



Ese tipo de dudas y muchas otras se han aclarado o al menos expresado distintas opiniones al respecto docenas de veces sin salir de este hilo.

Yo empezaría leyendo el primer post de este hilo. 

A tú pregunta concreta, sin duda vas a vender mejor un décimo de onza que una onza completa, contando con una venta a particulares, pues siempre encontraras más gente dispuesta a intercambiar unos 200€ que unos 2000 con otro particular. En contrapartida, al comprarla vas a pagar un premium muy superior.

Por ello, en mi opinión personal, es aconsejable comprar monedas que reúnan ambas ventajas, que se puedan comprar con poco premium y que no sean "grandes". Las que cumplen esas condiciones son monedas históricas circuladas como los soberanos, alfonsinas, napoleones y resto de la unión monetaria latina, entre otras. Por eso somos unos cuantos los que las aconsejamos frente al bullion moderno.


----------



## TOJO_3 (7 Abr 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Ese tipo de dudas y muchas otras se han aclarado o al menos expresado distintas opiniones al respecto docenas de veces sin salir de este hilo.
> 
> Yo empezaría leyendo el primer post de este hilo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, me pondré a mirarlo.

De momento me ha dao un pronto y he comprado 10 de 1/10 de la filarmonica. 
Cosas del acojone apocaliptico.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (7 Abr 2022)

Soberanos, vrenelis, napoleones.
Esa es mi estrategia. 

Monedas de 5-7 gr de oro puro, mundialmente reconocidas y muy muy líquidas.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2022)

Dos auditorias de oro han comenzado está semana. Australia y sus reservas en Londres:









A golden audit - RBA to check on its $6 billion in bullion


The Reserve Bank holds 80 tonnes of gold beneath the Bank of England in London. An official is being sent to check it is all there.




www.smh.com.au





Líbano que necesita hacerlo para recibir un crédito del FMI cuyas condiciones dependerían de la cantidad de oro que tenga el banco central:









Lebanon’s central bank counts its gold for first time in at least 30 years


The check comes amid intense scrutiny over Banque du Liban’s losses




www.thenationalnews.com





Se ve claramente que el oro es la reserva monetaria final. El Líbano está quebrado pero no ha tocado aún sus reservas de oro. El colateral del préstamo son las reservas de oro que, en principio, intentará mantener y devolver el préstamo sin recurrir a ellas.

Por otro lado, el gobierno ruso y su banco central se pronuncian en contra del uso de criptos como medio de pago:



https://tass.com/economy/1434165



En Reuters aparece la noticia de que el banco central ruso ha suspendido la compra de oro a cambio fijo pero no hay confirmación de tal hecho en la prensa rusa, al menos por ahora. 

Al cambio actual del rublo respecto al euro y al dólar, comenzaría el arbitraje ya que se consiguen más rublos vendiendo oro al banco central ruso que cambiandolo en el mercado. No tendría sentido pararlo ahora ya que esa es precisamente la idea: vaciar los mercados de oro que acepten euros y dólares.


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dos auditorias de oro han comenzado está semana. Australia y sus reservas en Londres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habrá que verlo, yo ya no me fío de nadie ni de Rusia ni de "occidente", los de Reuters ha demostrado ya en varias ocasiones no ser imparciales y sirven a los intereses de una de las partes, la anglo, así que hasta que no pase algo de tiempo y los hechos se confirmen por si mismos habría que tomar estas noticias con precaución.

Rusia tiene que ser cautelosa con sus movimientos respecto al rublo-oro ya que la confianza de países terceros imparciales está en juego.

Sería una buena noticia que lo de Reuters fuese otra fake-news anglo ya que indicaría que Rusia lo está haciendo bien y tratan de poner palos en las ruedas.

Lo dicho en el corto plazo veremos qué hay de verdad en todo esto.


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> ...Sería una buena noticia que lo de Reuters fuese otra fake-news anglo ya que indicaría que Rusia lo está haciendo bien y tratan de poner palos en las ruedas.



Pues no lo sería, imo. Sólo otro ingrediente más en la ensalada de trolas sobre la info de todos los países/blokes a nivel mundial, porke TODO es un pastiche y a velocidá e intensidá de vértigo. Todo debe pillarse con pinzas. TODO.

Sobre lo de Reuters, te dejo a un twittero *ARCHI solvente y reconocido como insider y pro-rojeras allende el antiwo telón de acero* - la lista de gurusitos metaleros globales k siguen sus twits es interminable, sólo tienes k verla, te sonará todo kiski -.



" El banco central de Rusia dijo que, debido a un "cambio significativo en las condiciones del mercado", compraría oro de los bancos comerciales a un precio negociado a partir del 8 de abril, por lo que ya no es fijo.
Como dijimos todo el tiempo.
Dejen Rusia para aquellos de nosotros que la entendemos. "

Por cierto, doy fe en su insistencia PREVIA a k el precio marcado o cualkier otro pormenor más allá de lo informado directamente por el CBRuso *no era fijo*. Precisamente esa insistencia previa me hacía contar personalmente con giros de guión en cualkier momento...como esta noticia , k él parece confirmar, parece dejar claro.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (8 Abr 2022)

Primero fue el níquel, el siguiente parece que puede ser el zinc…









LME Risks More Squeezes as Metal Stockpiles Hit Lowest in Decades


London’s metal traders are still reeling from the historic squeeze in nickel a month ago, but they may not get much time to recover -- inventories across the exchange’s warehouses have dropped to perilously low levels, raising the threat of further spikes in everything from aluminum to zinc.




www.bloomberg.com













EXCLUSIVE Trafigura set to take zinc out of LME system, fuelling concern -sources


Commodity trader Trafigura and other firms are moving to take large amounts of zinc out of London Metal Exchange approved warehouses in Asia, sources familiar with the matter said, fuelling concern about more problems at the exchange after chaotic nickel trading last month.




www.reuters.com


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por otro lado, el gobierno ruso y su banco central se pronuncian en contra del uso de criptos como medio de pago:
> 
> 
> 
> https://tass.com/economy/1434165



Sin un pelo de intención personal , pero sí de una depuración lógica de info : Sólo linkas - ojo, y ajustas - declaraciones Ruskys k cuestionan crypto, por suaves k sean. Y no es plan, joder. Eso no tiene nada de weno y genera info muy sesgada y mucha confusión, en mi opinión.

En cambio, ignoras totalmente las k han lanzado, muchas de ellas de lo más contundente y paradigmático , como la aceptación de k paises hamijos paguen las materias primas rusas en bitcoins - k trasciende éso, pues lo k hace es financiar la minería de bitcoins con energía a precios bajos y sin jugarse una onza de Reservas Oreras - , algo absolutamente sorprendente...y si se te kuotea ex proceso , ni respondes sikiera, como si no existieran. Ídem cuando el propio Putin aceptó abiertamente esa minería en territorio Siberiano.

En este caso, además...obvias el tercer párrafo del cortísimo artículo , en el k siendo crypto el tema nuclear , vuelve a mostrar la predisposición rusa a k la minería de BTC se apoye en su país como himbersión de interés. ( de hecho, esa aceptación es el propósito del anuncio, y no el tópico anterior, k en realidá no anuncia nada k no fuera evidente...ni , por tanto, daría pie a una comunicación del primer menixtro ).

O sea, k éso de "nada de cryptos" ...en absoluto. Imo, es más una colada politicucha de puntillas en plan ..."hey...k ésto es una miélda, como siempre hemos dicho...pero mira, k vamos a minar en la estepa como kosakos y olé".

En fin...no keda compensáo en tu post, todo lo contrario. Y creo honestamente k matizáo keda de mejó.

Por mi parte, insisto en k desde TODOS los puntos se colabora a la consolidación de BTC como actor principal global ( imo, las contínuas negativas de China desde hace años k no han hecho más k dumpear la cotización para jugosa recarga de kien s´apunte al carro como cualkier bitcoñero sabe - seguramente ellos mixmox incluídos - TAMBIËN LO SON , aunke en el sentido contrario de poli malo y tóa la pesca ).

Por mi partex, sigo esperando el VÍNCULO k permita tanto el reconocimiento económico de las materias primas...como el enjuague de deuda GLOBAL , nacional y corporativa, por hiperinflación. Un vínculo k podría ser el paso entre Occidente y Oriente - desde el Gold a BTC / De las materias primas "palpables" a los activos financieros malabarísticos -.

Por cierto, como respuesta corta a la posibilidá d´implementar BTC en primera línea monetaria occidental , un SÍ Rotundo , senadora Useña EN EJERCICIO mediante y con el Kapitolio de fondo , casi ná ...EXIGIENDO EL STATUS DE BTC - como COMMODITY - es decir, intentando ekipararlo al ORO y resto de materias primas - :




Es una info absolutamente obviada por la forofada bitcoñera, como era d´esperar...pero sacada de patita KAPITAL en el escenario de propuestas antagónicas monetarias sobre la mesa.


Por cierto, en la tan cacareada exposición de Zoltan Pozsar - por cierto, menúo artixta insider premium y menúo "atake de confesión global" - sobre k lo k vemos es un Bretton Woods III de materias primas ...él también detalla toda la influencia de ese planteamiento monetario ...relegando a BTC a un "algo tendría k decir, si sobrevive ". Un cuco de kojonex k pone sobre la mesa el muestrario k le sale de los ídem.

En resumen : K kieren meter a Bitcoin con calzador y es fundamental tanto para el win win de Jubileo por hiperimpresión para el Gigapufazo Occidental irresoluble como para el nuevo sistema de reconocimiento y fin de desfalco vía confetti infinito para los BRICS y sus recursos es ABSOLUTAMENTE EVIDENTE. Para kien kiera verlo, imo.

Y he dicho "Kieren". Ahora hay k ver si ésto es una guerra sin cuartel...o un apaño compadre. Personalmente, ya sabes me kedo con la segunda opción - y con k ya ha sido detalladamente consensuada y todo es un chiste siniestro en la chepa de los pringáos globales...manoseáos por sus "líderes" , como tóa la puta bida-Téte, ha sido -.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Sin un pelo de intención personal , pero sí de una depuración lógica de info : Sólo linkas - ojo, y ajustas - declaraciones Ruskys k cuestionan crypto, por suaves k sean. Y no es plan, joder. Eso no tiene nada de weno y genera info muy sesgada y mucha confusión, en mi opinión.
> 
> En cambio, ignoras totalmente las k han lanzado, muchas de ellas de lo más contundente y paradigmático , como la aceptación de k paises hamijos paguen las materias primas rusas en bitcoins - k trasciende éso, pues lo k hace es financiar la minería de bitcoins con energía a precios bajos y sin jugarse una onza de Reservas Oreras - , algo absolutamente sorprendente...y si se te kuotea ex proceso , ni respondes sikiera, como si no existieran. Ídem cuando el propio Putin aceptó abiertamente esa minería en territorio Siberiano.
> 
> ...



Yo cito lo que veo que sale en la prensa rusa o en prensa alemana seria con links al banco central ruso.

El resto de la información la tomo con pinzas mientras no lo vea confirmado con esas fuentes, tanto de Reuters (que ya han colado alguna anteriormente) como de la prensa cripto (que suele arrimar la noticia a su ascua).

La noticia que mencionas, dice que no quieren criptos como medio de pago. De la minería dicen "que están abiertos a su estudio" por lo que hasta que lo estudien seguirá prohibida (cuando lo estudien y den el visto bueno oficialmente en las fuentes que menciono lo tendré en cuenta).

Respecto a que aceptan pagos en BTC de "naciones amigas" es una noticia que contradice la noticia que he traído: no aceptan criptos como medio de pago (ni a amigos ni a enemigos). Ya digo que me fío de esas fuentes especialmente si entran en contradicción con las noticias de la prensa cripto que suelen buscar el clickbait. 

También por aclarar, el esquema de pago en rublos es para todos, amigos (que no tienen problema en aceptar el esquema monetario) y "naciones hostiles".

Sinceramente, creo que te estás montando una película con el tema de las criptos ya que crees selectivamente lo que te interesa y cuadra con tu teoría. Están prohibidas bien la minería, bien las transacciones o ambas en China, Rusia e Irán:









The countries where Bitcoin and crypto are banned or restricted


While some countries like El Salvador are embracing cryptocurrencies, others like China are leading sustained crackdowns on their use.




www.euronews.com





Países que en teoría están interesados en acabar con el dominio del dólar, no sólo no se interesan en la supuesta alternativa que supone Bitcoin, si no que incluso lo prohíben. 

Creo que estás naciones ven el peligro que representa Bitcoin ya que posiblemente sea la cripto a la que se refería el banco central de Inglaterra cuando hablaba de sustituir al dólar como referencia monetaria mundial. De ahí que bitcoin sea promocionado por los medios y se le este poniendo alfombra roja en la city de Londres.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2022)

@juli

Ahora lo veo publicado en el banco central ruso:





__





Changes in pricing policy when Bank of Russia buys gold in domestic market | Bank of Russia


BoR Operations



www.cbr.ru





Pero lo relevante es que sigue comprando. Supongo que ajustará el precio para poder realizar un proceso controlado... Un arbitraje muy grande podría romper los mercados en muy poco tiempo y tal vez no les interese.

Iremos viendo


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo cito lo que veo que sale en la prensa rusa o en prensa alemana seria con links al banco central ruso.



Te kuoteé 6 veces cuando el mismísimo Putin dijo k admitía la minería, incluso con un par de nombres de empresas en concreto.

Me contestaste con los cerros de Úbeda las 5 veces. Mi único argumento es k lo k linkabas admitía la minería. Ni puto caso, ni una meción. Mil argumentos tangenciales y a otra cosa.

Las alfombras rojas a BTC no en la city, en tóas partes, son abrumadoras y expuestas desde hace años. Nada nuevo ni nada k desmentir.

Pero claro...si lo k se busca es k la confusión o k la mierda o el akojono esté en un lado...munición hay de sobra. A mí me sobra toda.

Porke el chanchullo es colectivo y absoluto y akí se tira el pisto todo diox.

Sobre lo k pone el link, ya te lo he dicho yo. Pa´k lo de la minería , k ahora minimizas, no se t´olvidara.

K lea el personal y k trinke lo k le salga del nardo. Simple, no ? Además, los aciertos o cagadas los van a pagar ellos.

Afortunadamente, parece k el trile va a tener dos salidas y no es un cara o cruz. Si no, muchísimos de los d´un láo y los del otro , confundidos bien por tercos, bien por interesáos, acabarían bien jodidos y sin fichas operativas.

Va...un saludo.


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @juli
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pero lo relevante es que sigue comprando...



No, no lo es. O no para tenedores de metal EN OCCIDENTE, k será un perfil de lector habitual, no crees ?

Si buscan adecuar precio fiat para apuntalar el rublo...el desekilibrio - a favor - puede darse en el Rublo Y EL GOLD NO VARIARÁ. Será el ancla intermedia entre USD y RUB...pero en Occidente podría expresarse iwal, cosa k, además de continuar sin un descubrimiento de precio razonable, afectará al poder adkisitivo de muchos tenedores , k verán sus tesoooros amenazados por la inflación - k pronto podría ser hiper - ...mientras el rublo se va a la luna. Todo ello definitiva o transitoriamente, por supuestón, porke en ésto las milongas van a mil.

Por cierto...lo k está certificando BTC es k, efectivamente, es lo ideal para cubrirte del desvarío d´impresora sin soltar onzas. Iwal k lo ha sido pa´cargarlas por la patilla tós estos años. Acabe arriba...o no.

En medio de la tendencia actual y mientras no varíe ( insisto en lo fugaz de cualkier coyuntura actualmente ) invitar a alguien k tenga mil putos pavos ahorráos en Occidente a comprar MPs es una temeridá. No menos k invitarle a hacerlo en crypto. Aunke para alucinante...es k muchos hatan elegido ese cara o cruz en semejante encrucijada. Éso sí k es presuntuoso y temerario de kojonex.

Lo k parece bastante claro es k en ROJO ó en NEGRO , caerá - imo, al final lo hará en ambos, pero éso : impresión personal -. Con lo k la jugada segura es diversificar, imo. K la otra mitá se te puede ir al puto carajo? Obvio. Pero la k kede operativa no te hará sólo un x2...sino infinitamente más.


*pd.* por cierto...no hay sikiera constancia de k se esté arbitrando. Tampoco de k se esté comprando Gold desde el BCRuso con los rublos encajáos con confetti Occidentalito. Son demasiadas incógnitas pa´dar algo por sentáo.

Todo OK...pero k el personal no dé tanto por hecho. Si Rusia no hubiese dejáo la puerta entreabierta al fiat Occidental, sería diferente. Pero lo ha hecho. Y ahora toca "confirmar sobre lo confirmáo"...o la situación no kerrá decir demasiáo per sé.

Otra cosa es, efectivamente, una crisis de físico. Pero éso yastá en el capítulo 1 del guión, onvre.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Te kuoteé 6 veces cuando el mismísimo Putin dijo k admitía la minería, incluso con un par de nombres de empresas en concreto.
> 
> Me contestaste con los cerros de Úbeda las 5 veces. Mi único argumento es k lo k linkabas admitía la minería. Ni puto caso, ni una meción. Mil argumentos tangenciales y a otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Me quedo con la información que tengo:

1. Rusia: criptos no reconocidas como medio de pago. Gobierno y banco central abiertos a "estudiarlo" (mientras tanto está prohibida). 

Yo lo que he visto en las fuentes anteriores es que Putin estaba abierto al tema pero que respetaba la política del banco central. El banco central dice que no a la minería. Lo que si que veo es que la prensa cripto se quedó con lo de que Putin estaba abierto a ello. 

2. China: Minería y transacciones prohibidas. 

3. Irán: al menos hasta septiembre de este año prohibida la minería

4: Kazajistán: temporalmente prohibida la minería

Lo que veo es que lo países que desafían abiertamente al dólar las prohíben y tienen una política que incluye sustituir al dólar usando oro.

Por otro lado, veo que la propuesta de 2019 del banco central inglés de sustituir al dólar con una cripto se va materializando:






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





Entiendo que hay dos bandos con políticas opuestas respecto a las criptos y al oro.


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que hay dos bandos con políticas opuestas respecto a las criptos y al oro.



Y yo, nos ja hodío...y el kioskero chosco de mi barrio, o el carnicero. Si el bombardeo en éso es por algo. Blokecitos "enfrentados" a gogó...para el nene, la nena, l´awela ...y el gato. K lo tenga bien presente todo diox.

Ahora...a ver si JUSTO EN ESTOS TIEMPOS DE SINCERIDÁ A CATARATAS, sobre todo desde el puto sicariato fiat ...es la excepción a la regla ...o el enésimo chow.


p.d. ; Por cierto...una cosa es desafiar al dólar...y otra, darle balas para perpetuarlo . K es lo k entre todos pueden estar persiguiendo más allá de cualkier pose oficial.


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2022)

Por cierto...lo dicho : El Rublo, sin frenos.

Y a más recortes...aunke el descuento en Gas se dé POR MENOS ONZAS, la chicuelina funcionará. Pero sin afectar al Gold. ( hasta una posible kiebra de Comex/LBMA, obviamente ).

El caso es k pocos akí irán largos en RUB.  ( K´alguno habrá ).


----------



## FranMen (8 Abr 2022)

Paladio y platino, al cielo con ellas:








Londres bloquea la venta de nuevo platino y paladio de las refinerías rusas


Londres bloquea la venta de nuevo platino y paladio de las refinerías rusas




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Pintxen (8 Abr 2022)

Entiendo que hay dos bandos con políticas opuestas respecto a las criptos y al oro.
[/QUOTE]

Como el foro mismo. En el hilo de criptos se pone verde al oro y en de oro se ponen a caldo las criptos...


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Como el foro mismo. En el hilo de criptos se pone verde al oro y en de oro se ponen a caldo las criptos...



Ya.

Todo el mundo parece querer acabar con el dinero deuda y sin embargo ahí vamos.


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

Empiezo a asumir de alguna forma que el dinero deuda es la rueda de hamster inflacionaria definitiva que mediante sus crisis cíclicas nos mantiene siempre en movimiento.

Es un rodillo con el que se van aplanando las naciones hasta el globalismo final, con unas sociedades regidas bajo el impulso del crédito. Los valores refugio están ahí para cuando vienen mal dadas y a la conclusión que podemos extraer analizando la historia del dinero es que dicho dinero/deuda se acaba comiendo a los valores refugio a la hora de poner una lógica y un orden en el sistema monetario internacional.

El duelo entre el oro-bitcoin acaba empañado ante la realidad de unas sociedades que han caído en el conformismo de la lógica de la deuda.


----------



## OBDC (9 Abr 2022)

Pues tiene más oportunidad el Bitcoin de acabar con el dinero deuda que el oro. Con una solo acuerdo de los estados mundiales de vetarlo, se cargan de un plumazo una buena cantidad del exceso de circulante.
El Bitcoin va a tener un papel importante en el cambio de modelo, y va a ser el de "cleaner".

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues tiene más oportunidad el Bitcoin de acabar con el dinero deuda que el oro. Con una solo acuerdo de los estados mundiales de vetarlo, se cargan de un plumazo una buena cantidad del exceso de circulante.



¿Exceso circulante de qué?. ¿De dinero deuda?.

1º - Cambiaría de manos.

2º - El dinero deuda tiene mecanismos para depurarse, morosidad, cancelación de préstamos, jugar con la deuda pública, cambiar de nombre. Países que se van al tacho ...

Es como luchar contra el agua.



OBDC dijo:


> El Bitcoin va a tener un papel importante en el cambio de modelo, y va a ser el de "cleaner".



Me sorprende la cantidad de gente confía en un cambio de modelo a infinitas monedas descentralizadas.

Insisto. Infinitas.

¿Por eso se refiere a una depuración?.

¿Cambiar fiat/deuda por cualquier cripto descentralizada es una depuración?.


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

Entiendo que este hilo es para tratar el valor de la plata o el oro y dicho valor está estrechamente vinculado al sistema monetario.

Si realmente alguien desea un cambio en el sistema monetario a gran escala, lo cual son palabras mayores, lo que habría que hacer es movilizarse y exigirlo en frente de nuestro banco central o incluso exigir la abolición del mismo.

Mientras tanto el oro o la plata cumplen una función paralela a resacas monetarias. 

Quedándonos de brazos cruzados a la espera de que cambie la cosa de forma mágica lo único que vamos a conseguir es que nos metan las CBDC.

Implementar el oro en el sistema monetario no es tan sencillo pues la clave residiría en que este resultase redimible y eso nadie lo quiere. Menos en períodos de recesión.

...


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (9 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Me sorprende la cantidad de gente confía en un cambio de modelo a infinitas monedas descentralizadas.
> 
> Insisto. Infinitas.



Poco importa que sean infinitas "Infinitas". Una de las patas fundamentales del valor de mercado de una criptomoneda basada en prueba de trabajo, como Bitcoin, es el requerimiento energético para minar bloques, o lo que es lo mismo, para participar en la seguridad de la red y el mantenimiento de unas reglas decididas por consenso en el que cada parte tiene tanto poder de decisión como potencia de cálculo aporte.

Por poner un símil, la cantidad de oro en el universo también es potencialmente infinito. El problema son los requerimientos energéticos (no ya tecnológicos, que irán cambiando) para extraer dicho oro. Cuando hablan de minería en asteroides con absurdas cantidades de oro se dejan la energía necesaria para minarlo con la tecnología de la que disponemos actualmente. Lo mismo con minas terrestres que actualmente no son rentables. Incluso algo similar pasa con la creación de átomos de oro estables en aceleradores de partículas, o la extracción del oro disuelto en el agua de mar. El caso es que para crear circulante hay que aportar trabajo, y la rentabilidad de dicho trabajo depende del valor de mercado de dicho circulante, llegando a un equilibrio entre oferta/demanda.

Algo parecido con Bitcoin, su valor está ligado a la seguridad, y la seguridad está proporcionada por la cantidad de energía necesaria para asegurar la red con la tecnología actualmente disponible. Mientras más potencia de cálculo haya en la red, mayor será la seguridad, menor será la recompensa por aportar trabajo, y cuanto mayor sea el valor de mercado, más atractivo será participar en la red.

Al final de lo que se trata es de buscar cualquier activo cuyo aumento de oferta tenga algún requisito (energético o material) que limite la creación de circulante de la nada, e imposibilitar que unos pocos agentes decidan la cantidad de circulante sin hacer más trabajo que pulsar una tecla, como hace nuestro querido BCE.


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Poco importa que sean infinitas "Infinitas".



Sí importa si de lo que estamos hablando es de pasar de un sistema monetario basado en deuda a un sistema regido por infinitas criptomonedas descentralizadas.



El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> ... como Bitcoin, es el requerimiento energético para minar bloques, o lo que es lo mismo, para participar en la seguridad de la red y el mantenimiento de unas reglas decididas por consenso en el que cada parte tiene tanto poder de decisión como potencia de cálculo aporte.
> 
> Por poner un símil, la cantidad de oro en el universo también es potencialmente infinito. El problema son los requerimientos energéticos (no ya tecnológicos, que irán cambiando) para extraer dicho oro. Cuando hablan de minería en asteroides con absurdas cantidades de oro se dejan la energía necesaria para minarlo con la tecnología de la que disponemos actualmente. Lo mismo con minas terrestres que actualmente no son rentables. Incluso algo similar pasa con la creación de átomos de oro estables en aceleradores de partículas, o la extracción del oro disuelto en el agua de mar. El caso es que para crear circulante hay que aportar trabajo, y la rentabilidad de dicho trabajo depende del valor de mercado de dicho circulante, llegando a un equilibrio entre oferta/demanda.
> 
> ...



Si hablamos de las infinitas monedas descentralizadas como un sistema monetario funcional no centre sus explicaciones en el bitcoin.

Sus explicaciones sobre el valor energético o incluso del ¡valor trabajo! no tienen nada que ver con un valor monetario, mucho menos con un valor monetario funcional.


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

Tampoco voy a discutir, es fe.

Fe en que la humanidad va a regresar al trueque con infinitas monedas descentralizadas.

Allá cada cual.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (9 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Tampoco voy a discutir, es fe.
> 
> Fe en que la humanidad va a regresar al trueque con infinitas monedas descentralizadas.
> 
> Allá cada cual.



La fe en la humanidad no importa, lo que importa es la fe de la humanidad. Durante muchos años el oro se cambiaba a $35 porque la humanidad tenía fe en que cada dólar estaba respaldado por una cantidad fija de oro.


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> La fe en la humanidad no importa, lo que importa es la fe de la humanidad. Durante muchos años el oro se cambiaba a $35 porque la humanidad tenía fe en que cada dólar estaba respaldado por una cantidad fija de oro.



No hablo de fe en la humanidad ni de la fe de la humanidad.

Le estoy hablando de que ni tan siquiera se podría realizar el trueque porque las monedas son infinitas por mucha fe que se tenga.

Está medio foro creyendo que tal sistema es tan siquiera factible y es una cuestión muy sencilla.


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

@El puto zorro cabrón 

Imagínese por un momento, estamos en el 2050, usted tiene una panadería, le viene un cliente y le dice:

- ¿Cuánto cuesta el pan?.

- Un satoshi.

- Uy, no te puedo pagar en satoshis porque no tengo o porque no quiero desprenderme de el.

- Vale, entonces en qué me paga.

...

Imagíneselo por un momento.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (9 Abr 2022)

ESC dijo:


> @El puto zorro cabrón
> 
> Imagínese por un momento, estamos en el 2050, usted tiene una panadería, le viene un cliente y le dice:
> 
> ...



Pues yo en lo personal no lo veo. Yo he vendido cripto para invertir en otras clases de activos y comprar cosas. Lo mismo he hecho con MPs. Si un vendedor tiene algo que quiero comprar, acepta como medio de pago una onza de plata o unos satoshis, y quiero gastarlos en vez de los euros que pueda o no tener en mi cuenta del banco, simplemente me ahorro el paso intermedio de pasarlos a fiat.


----------



## ESC (9 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Pues yo en lo personal no lo veo. Yo he vendido cripto para invertir en otras clases de activos y comprar cosas.



¿Qué cosas?. ¿Cosas materiales?, ¿con asiduidad?. ¿Sin pasar por el filtro fiat?.



El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Lo mismo he hecho con MPs. Si un vendedor tiene algo que quiero comprar, acepta como medio de pago una onza de plata o unos satoshis, y quiero gastarlos en vez de los euros que pueda o no tener en mi cuenta del banco, simplemente me ahorro el paso intermedio de pasarlos a fiat.



Me sorprenden mucho esas experiencias que ha tenido.

Si no es mucha indiscreción, ¿podría dar detalles de esos intercambios?.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Algo parecido con Bitcoin, su valor está ligado a la seguridad, y la seguridad está proporcionada por la cantidad de energía necesaria para asegurar la red con la tecnología actualmente disponible. Mientras más potencia de cálculo haya en la red, mayor será la seguridad, menor será la recompensa por aportar trabajo, y cuanto mayor sea el valor de mercado, más atractivo será participar en la red



La potencia de cálculo depende del precio de BTC y del precio de la energía y equipos para que haga rentable dedicar recursos a validar las transacciones. Su valor, es subjetivo.

Si su precio es lo suficientemente alto y compensa el gasto energético y la inversión en equipos, la complejidad aumenta. Si no compensa, se apagan "minas" y la complejidad disminuye para ajustarse a la potencia de cálculo.

Esto sería si la validación ("minería") siguiera criterios puramente económicos de maximización de beneficios. Si entrasen en juego estados en la validación, ya la lógica sería diferente que no responde a la búsqueda de beneficios (véase el SWIFT que en principio es una compañía privad


El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Al final de lo que se trata es de buscar cualquier activo cuyo aumento de oferta tenga algún requisito (energético o material) que limite la creación de circulante de la nada, e imposibilitar que unos pocos agentes decidan la cantidad de circulante sin hacer más trabajo que pulsar una tecla, como hace nuestro querido BCE



La limitación de la oferta monetaria de BTC es por su protocolo, no por el coste energético que se ajusta a la complejidad (la recompensa por ser el primero en validar la siguiente actualización viene fijada por su protocolo con independencia del costo energético).

La limitación de la masa monetaria en bitcoin es relativa ya que cada fork duplica la masa monetaria creando otras cadenas paralelas que dicen ser mejor que el resto y más fiel al "espíritu de Satoshi". Hay unas cuantas cadenas dentro de BTC, cada una con sus 21 millones de unidades de cuenta y su precio en el mercado:




Estás divisiones de la cadena se han producido simplemente por diferencias entre los desarrolladores que "centralizan" el proyecto. Si, aparte de esas diferencias que rompen el consenso y duplican la base de datos, su unieran intereses estatales, sería imposible un consenso y seguirían bifurcandose las bases de datos.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (9 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La potencia de cálculo depende del precio de BTC y del precio de la energía y equipos para que haga rentable dedicar recursos a validar las transacciones. Su valor, es subjetivo.
> 
> Si su precio es lo suficientemente alto y compensa el gasto energético y la inversión en equipos, la complejidad aumenta. Si no compensa, se apagan "minas" y la complejidad disminuye para ajustarse a la potencia de cálculo.



Hasta ahí, de acuerdo. Valor subjetivo porque, además de por su uso (por efecto red, cosa que hemos visto también en oro y plata en muchos momentos de la historia) también entra el tema de la seguridad, o cómo de seguro percibe el mercado una u otra criptomoneda. Vemos la tendencia.


Que por cierto, me recuerda a gráficas como esta





Spielzeug dijo:


> Esto sería si la validación ("minería") siguiera criterios puramente económicos de maximización de beneficios. Si entrasen en juego estados en la validación, ya la lógica sería diferente que no responde a la búsqueda de beneficios (véase el SWIFT que en principio es una compañía privad



No puedes separar ambas cosas, esa es la gracia del bitcoin. Por eso no se puede comparar a entidades centralizadas.



Spielzeug dijo:


> La limitación de la masa monetaria en bitcoin es relativa ya que cada fork duplica la masa monetaria creando otras cadenas paralelas que dicen ser mejor que el resto y más fiel al "espíritu de Satoshi". Hay unas cuantas cadenas dentro de BTC, cada una con sus 21 millones de unidades de cuenta y su precio en el mercado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y si revisas los costes de minería de sus "hermanos" verás que hay una cierta correlación entre potencia de cálculo aportada y su precio. BTC siendo el de mayor capitalización, tiene la mayor inversión económica en minería, y en otros como bitcoin gold muy pequeña. Es decir, el incremento de valor de la masa monetaria (si quieres englobar todas estas criptomonedas como una sola) vía creación de cadenas derivadas del bitcoin también guarda una relación con la energía aportada a su mantenimiento, y por tanto, a su seguridad en cuanto una entidad necesita superar al resto de la red para empezar a realizar operaciones maliciosas. 

Si ahora mismo hago un fork de bitcoin y lo mino en mi PC te puedes imaginar al precio al que podré colocarlo en el mercado, si es que alguien le da algún valor distinto a 0, porque entre otras cosas la seguridad depende solamente de la potencia de cálculo que yo aporto. Habré creado "masa monetaria" en términos nominales, pero no valor monetario.

Ojo, todo esto sin salirnos del puro POW, en otros como POS ya entramos en otro juego económico muy distinto.


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Abr 2022)

A ver si el señor Cava va a venir siendo el mismo que estuvo por el hilo el fin de semana pasado deciendo que iba a empapelar a una tienda online de metales por que no le enviaban lo que había comprado (minuto 03:54 - 04:28)


----------



## juli (10 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Hasta ahí, de acuerdo. Valor subjetivo porque, además de por su uso (por efecto red, cosa que hemos visto también en oro y plata en muchos momentos de la historia) también entra el tema de la seguridad, o cómo de seguro percibe el mercado una u otra criptomoneda. Vemos la tendencia.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019033
> 
> Que por cierto, me recuerda a gráficas como esta
> ...



Es k el VOLUMEN es una constante en TODO lo referente al poder de BTC.

Un factor absolutamente fundamental, imo ...y calculadamente obviado , cuando no sepultado entre entelekias infinitas mucho menos relevantes de lo k se vende, demagogia y milongas.


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Abr 2022)

Al loro que primero querrán ir a por el oro ornamental, pero ya luego a por el amonedado, alingotado y en todas sus formas:








Podemos exige a Pedro Sánchez un control de las joyas y abrigos de pieles para que paguen impuestos


Podemos quiere que simplemente con el valor de compra -registrado en la factura- pueden calcularlo desde Hacienda y exigirlo.




okdiario.com


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2022)

Arbitraje oro-rublo: jaque al rey y movimiento obligado para occidente


Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego. El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## IvanRios (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Furillo (11 Abr 2022)

Iran to sell oil, gas in local currency rather US dollars

*Irán venderá petróleo y gas en moneda local en lugar de dólares estadounidenses*
_ 




_

Es probable que Irán comience a vender petróleo y gas en riales en lugar de dólares estadounidenses, siguiendo el ejemplo ruso, que probablemente estará ligado al oro. El movimiento iraní sería un nuevo revés para el dólar estadounidense, que ha sido la moneda preferida durante mucho tiempo para el comercio internacional.

A fines del mes pasado, el gobierno ruso tomó la decisión de vender petróleo y gas en rublos u oro. El Banco Central de Rusia declaró que el rublo ruso estará vinculado al oro a partir del 28 de marzo de 2022. El banco estableció un precio de 5.000 rublos por un gramo de oro.

Esto es sustancialmente menos costoso en rublos que en dólares. También se dice que Irán se centra en reducir el tipo de cambio del rial al oro por debajo del tipo de cambio del dólar al oro. Irán ha comenzado a informar a sus principales importadores de la decisión. India es uno de esos compradores e Irán está interesado en reactivar el acuerdo comercial en rupias con el país.

Según The New Indian Express, Irán podría anunciar pronto un tipo de cambio favorable entre el rial y el oro, lo que alentaría la compra de petróleo y gas en riales u oro.

Sin embargo, aún debe comunicarse con el gobierno indio que, según las fuentes, no se opone a tal transacción. “India está evaluando los beneficios y los inconvenientes”.

“Una transacción en rupias resultaría en ganancias monetarias masivas. Pero también debemos considerar la reacción en los Estados Unidos. Ya está hirviendo de rabia por nuestro acuerdo con Rusia”, citó TNIE a una fuente del gobierno.

*India se abstiene en la Asamblea General de la ONU en la votación para suspender a Rusia del CDHNU: *

India se abstuvo el jueves en la Asamblea General de la ONU en una votación propuesta por Estados Unidos para suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU por las acusaciones de que los soldados rusos mataron a civiles mientras se retiraban de las ciudades cercanas a la capital ucraniana, Kiev.

La Asamblea General de 193 miembros votó el jueves el proyecto de resolución titulado Suspensión de los derechos de membresía de la Federación Rusa en el Consejo de Derechos Humanos.


----------



## sebboh (11 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A ver si el señor Cava va a venir siendo el mismo que estuvo por el hilo el fin de semana pasado deciendo que iba a empapelar a una tienda online de metales por que no le enviaban lo que había comprado (minuto 03:54 - 04:28)



su nivel de renta no le da para ir a joyerias de prestigio, poco da la bolsa :-/


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> su nivel de renta no le da para ir a joyerias de prestigio, poco da la bolsa :-/



Hombre, deberías echar un ojo a los precios de Cartier, Van Cleef at Arpels, etc.


----------



## sebboh (11 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hombre, deberías echar un ojo a los precios de Cartier, Van Cleef at Arpels, etc.



tiesuras las justas : P, ahi sacas la centurion e ya


----------



## netjam (11 Abr 2022)

Parece clara la manipulación a la baja en el oro en la apertura EEUU de hoy. Pero al bajón del oro papel no parece que le siga la cotización de grandes mineras. ¿Se pueden estar librando las últimas batallas en el COMEX?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2022)

Otro que faltaba por tener un mercado de oro (aunque el artículo no lo dice entiendo que está denominado en divisa local), Bangladesh, anuncia que abrirá el suyo propio este año:









Bangladesh's first commodity exchange by this year


The Chittagong Stock Exchange (CSE) is planning to launch the country’s first commodities exchange, or futures market, this year, aiming to reduce the price difference of commodities between what consumers pay and what producers get.




www.thedailystar.net





Planean ampliar al resto de materias primas pero empezarán con los siguientes productos que son los fundamentales: oro, petróleo y cereales (dinero real, energía y comida)

____________

Tras conseguir controlar la formación de precios del níquel (básicamente fijando bandas donde puede fluctuar) los problemas llegan al mercado del zinc:









Warning bells sound in London Metal Exchange zinc market


Zinc could be the next metal market to find itself in turmoil, writes Andy Home.




www.mining.com





Falta de stock que va a ocasionar problemas de entrega y de formación de precio:



Todos los metales industriales están en una situación parecida de falta de stock como consecuencia de las sanciones a Rusia y los problemas en la cadena de suministro. Las bandas de fluctuación de precios se han extendido a todos los mercados del LME.

La situación se va a agravar en el caso del platino y el paladio donde Rusia supone el 10% y el 40% de la producción respectivamente, ya que las refinerías rusas han sido expulsadas de Londres:









London market blocks newly refined Russian platinum and palladium


Newly refined Russian platinum and palladium was suspended from trading in London from Friday, denying access to the metals' biggest trade hub in the latest in a growing list of measures against Russian interests because of the conflict in Ukraine.




www.reuters.com


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2022)

Tal k un anuncio de un fontanero autónomo en una radio local d´aldea, vamos...

Asimila, piensa...y decide.

El k a estas alturas se pajee con los cuentistas de turno y sus Manolixmos frentistas pa´k no t´enteres de la copla , se tié ganáo el infierno a pulso.


----------



## kooraff (13 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Poco importa que sean infinitas "Infinitas". Una de las patas fundamentales del valor de mercado de una criptomoneda basada en prueba de trabajo, como Bitcoin, es el requerimiento energético para minar bloques, o lo que es lo mismo, para participar en la seguridad de la red y el mantenimiento de unas reglas decididas por consenso en el que cada parte tiene tanto poder de decisión como potencia de cálculo aporte.
> 
> Por poner un símil, la cantidad de oro en el universo también es potencialmente infinito. El problema son los requerimientos energéticos (no ya tecnológicos, que irán cambiando) para extraer dicho oro. Cuando hablan de minería en asteroides con absurdas cantidades de oro se dejan la energía necesaria para minarlo con la tecnología de la que disponemos actualmente. Lo mismo con minas terrestres que actualmente no son rentables. Incluso algo similar pasa con la creación de átomos de oro estables en aceleradores de partículas, o la extracción del oro disuelto en el agua de mar. El caso es que para crear circulante hay que aportar trabajo, y la rentabilidad de dicho trabajo depende del valor de mercado de dicho circulante, llegando a un equilibrio entre oferta/demanda.
> 
> ...



Buenas
Me ha parecido una muy buena explicacion.
saludos


----------



## TomBolillo (13 Abr 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> su nivel de renta no le da para ir a joyerias de prestigio, poco da la bolsa :-/





Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hombre, deberías echar un ojo a los precios de Cartier, Van Cleef at Arpels, etc.





sebboh dijo:


> tiesuras las justas : P, ahi sacas la centurion e ya



La verdad es que el hombre no ha estado muy acertado con ese comentario y ha quedado como un tieso, sí . Se hubiera limitado a decir que él joyerías no pisa porque pasa de pagar premium por el oro y que donde esté un Kruger o un Sovereign con décadas (y hasta siglos) de historia que se quite cualquier Cartier. Así hubiera quedado como un señor burbujo de pura cepa


----------



## Muttley (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Daviot (13 Abr 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> La verdad es que el hombre no ha estado muy acertado con ese comentario y ha quedado como un tieso, sí . Se hubiera limitado a decir que él joyerías no pisa porque pasa de pagar premium por el oro y que donde esté un Kruger o un Sovereign con décadas (y hasta siglos) de historia que se quite cualquier Cartier. Así hubiera quedado como un señor burbujo de pura cepa



Sí, claro. El pobre no sabe lo que es una moneda de 50 pesos Centenario como para saber lo que es un Soberano.


----------



## Pintxen (14 Abr 2022)

A ver, que da otra vuelta la noria! En estos momentos el oro a 58,59 € el gramo, o lo que es lo mismo, 1822,15 € la onza. 
Por cierto, el gasoil en Francia está por primera vez al mismo precio que aquí (1,80 €/l), cuando hace un año estaba 50 cm. más caro!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Abr 2022)

Esbozo del nuevo sistema monetario:









Exclusive: Russia’s Sergey Glazyev introduces the new global financial system


The world's new monetary system, underpinned by a digital currency, will be backed by a basket of new foreign currencies and natural resources. And it




thecradle.co





_El nuevo sistema económico unió a varios estratos de sus sociedades en torno al objetivo de aumentar el bienestar común de una manera sustancialmente más fuerte que las alternativas anglosajonas y europeas. Esta es la razón principal por la que Washington no podrá ganar la guerra híbrida global que inició. Esta es también la razón principal por la cual el actual sistema financiero global centrado en el dólar será reemplazado por uno nuevo, basado en un consenso de los países que se suman al nuevo orden económico mundial. 

*En la primera fase de la transición, estos países recurren al uso de sus monedas nacionales y mecanismos de compensación*, respaldados por swaps de divisas bilaterales. En este punto, la formación de precios todavía está impulsada principalmente por los precios en varios intercambios, denominados en dólares. Esta fase casi ha terminado: *luego de que se “congelaron” las reservas de Rusia en dólares, euros, libras y yenes, es poco probable que algún país soberano continúe acumulando reservas en estas monedas. Su reemplazo inmediato son las monedas nacionales y el oro.* 

*La segunda etapa de la transición implicará nuevos mecanismos de fijación de precios que no tomen como referencia el dólar*. La formación de precios en monedas nacionales implica gastos generales sustanciales, sin embargo, seguirá siendo más atractivo que la fijación de precios en monedas "no ancladas" y traicioneras como dólares, libras, euros y yenes. El único candidato a moneda mundial que queda, el yuan, no ocupará su lugar debido a su inconvertibilidad y al acceso externo restringido a los mercados de capital chinos.* El uso del oro como precio de referencia está limitado por la inconveniencia de su uso para los pagos*. 

*La tercera y última etapa en la transición del nuevo orden económico implicará la creación de una nueva moneda de pago digital* fundada a través de un acuerdo internacional basado en los principios de transparencia, equidad, buena voluntad y eficiencia. Espero que el modelo de tal unidad monetaria que desarrollamos desempeñe su papel en esta etapa. Una moneda como esta puede ser emitida por un grupo de reservas de moneda de los países BRICS, al que todos los países interesados podrán unirse. El peso de cada moneda en la canasta podría ser proporcional al PIB de cada país (basado en la paridad del poder adquisitivo, por ejemplo), su participación en el comercio internacional, así como la población y el tamaño del territorio de los países participantes.

Además, *la canasta podría contener un índice de precios de los principales productos básicos cotizados en bolsa: oro y otros metales preciosos, metales industriales clave, hidrocarburos, granos, azúcar, así como agua y otros recursos naturales*. Para brindar respaldo y hacer que la moneda sea más resistente, se pueden crear reservas de recursos internacionales relevantes a su debido tiempo. *Esta nueva moneda se usaría exclusivamente para pagos transfronterizos y se emitiría a los países participantes en función de una fórmula predefinida*. En cambio, los países participantes utilizarían sus monedas nacionales para la creación de crédito, con el fin de financiar las inversiones y la industria nacionales, así como para las reservas de riqueza soberana. Los flujos transfronterizos de la cuenta de capital seguirían regidos por las normas sobre la moneda nacional._


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Abr 2022)

Ja, ja, ja. Festival del humor. Este h.p. se cree que todavía estamos en los 60 - 80's sin internet y que había que tragarse todo lo que nos dijeran pues no había tantas fuentes y medios para contrastar la información. Lamentable


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Gracias por el video. Seguimos aprendiendo.
Algunas reflexiones:
-Acostúmbrate a vivir como un pobre que a señorito nace uno enseñado.
-Del petrodólar al rublogas
-Gas de comercio justo (y no por papelitos). También café, chocolate...
-Los países productores de materias primas, siempre maltratados, reclaman su sitio. Antes no podían, ahora ante la escasez de materias primas sí
-Antes de caer el dólar se reforzará a costa de las monedas de países del bloque "occidental" que no sean ricos en materias primas y tengan un monopolio en estas
-En China durante la gran hambruna se dejó a los campesinos sin nada, ni siquiera el grano que tenían escondido. En las ciudades, sobre todo cerca de los centros de gobierno, no se pasó tan mal
-A China le interesan materias primas baratas (en colusión con Rusia), sólo le interesan caras si luego lo puede aplicar a sus manufacturas. Veo un cambio de clientes de los que manejan las impresoras a los que tienen materias primas. Veo a China como el gran procesador de materias primas del mundo, según lo que reciba de cada país así le exportará productos tecnológicos. Como un nuevo arbitro y no como un juez-policía


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2022)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-04-14/eu-payment-in-roubles-for-russian-gas-would-violate-sanctions-regime-document



Parece que pagar en euros o dólares a través de los canales que han dejado abiertos para ello no viola las sanciones a Rusia pero hacerlo en rublos a través de esos mismos canales sí que lo es...

Cuál es la diferencia entre pagar en eurodolarares o en rublos para que una sea considerada violación de las sanciones y otra no?

Pagando en rublos y habiendo un cambio rublo-oro fijado por Rusia, pierden el control sobre los mercados de divisas ya que el arbitraje ajustaría el tipo de cambio del rublo al tipo de cambio con el oro que fije el banco central ruso.










Russian central bank says it wants rouble rate to be determined by market


The Russian central bank has imposed foreign exchange controls to support liquidity but aims to preserve market pricing principles and a rouble exchange rated determined by the market, the bank's first deputy governor said on Friday.




www.reuters.com





El banco central dejará que sea el mercado de divisas quien determine la tasa de cambio del rublo frente al resto de divisas pero la tasa de cambio del rublo frente al oro no la determinará el mercado si no que será el propio banco central ruso quien la determine.

El proceso de arbitraje mencionado haría que ambas tasas de cambio se igualen por lo que sería realmente el banco central ruso a través del cambio rublo-oro que establezca quien determine el valor de las divisas fiat hostiles frente al oro.

Creo que esto explica porqué pagar en euros no "incumple con las sanciones impuestas a Rusia" pero pagar en rublos sí que lo es ya que supone perder el control sobre el mercado de divisas e impide seguir con el esquema de supresión del precio del oro actual.


----------



## Caracol (16 Abr 2022)

Gracias por los enlaces!


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2022)

Buen video

La gran pregunta es cuanto puede aguantar esta situación de quiebra encubierta

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ELOS (17 Abr 2022)

La situación global está así precisamente por aguantar durante tantos años la quiebra.


----------



## Gusman (17 Abr 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Buen video
> 
> La gran pregunta es cuanto puede aguantar esta situación de quiebra encubierta
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Es evidente que la situacion lleva años encubierta.
Quiza queden dias, semanas, años.... quien sabe?.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Abr 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Buen video
> 
> La gran pregunta es cuanto puede aguantar esta situación de quiebra encubierta
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Queda papel y tinta en la impresora?


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2022)

La impresora como horrorcito vende mucho...y los videos d´este fulano desde hace como un año son una sucesión de topicazos de primero de madmaxismo. Cuando empezó en esta tónica, practicamente no sabía ni ké era una onza.

Pero el Target2 no se chanchulla aparentemente con emisiones de deuda patria , éso , mientras consista estrictamente en no kebrar, sólo tapa pufos pasados... más intereses. O sea, depende directamente d´Alimaña/BCE y las emisiones de pasta para cubrirla. Y esa operativa va en el guión urotrilero oficialmente y desde hace tiempo.

Se chanchulla desde cada BCentral patrio haciendo la vista gorda sobre activos burbujeáos y/o con préstamos morosos como garantía, k es peor, pues éso sí genera nuevos pufos...sobre una base ya petada de pufos. Si se respaldara en deuda, los pufos patrios sumarían lo mixmo k la deuda puenteada gracias al BCE...pero es mucho peor : Son pufos MÁS ALLÁ de la deuda nacional de los miembritos migajeros uropedos k no constan como tal por estar en OTRO sistema paralelo y estanco. Es decir, no sólo agrava el problema de deuda pública COMO TAL , sino k lo "suaviza" - en realidá, "esconde" otro mecanismo para empufarse...con OTRO medio billonako largo de marrón en el caso de Hezpaña - ).


Garantías de mierda k Alimaña/BCE sabe ferpektamente k lo son ( lo k demuestra principalmente dos cosas : k el poder centruropedo consiste en empufar PIGS y k el euro está amortizadito y con fecha de caducidá ).

El Target2 sería más un trile del tipo de las chanchulladas auditorías d´acceso a la Uropozilga k se le reprochaban por ejemplo a Grecia en su momentum...con Alimaña haciéndose la ofendidita engañada...cuando sabía k era todo un pastiche desde el minuto cero.

Auditorías barnizadas por Goldman Satchs, por ejemplo...con Draghi , a la postre presidente del BCE - y hoy mixmo, controlaór del Oro de una Italia k bobierna a dedo - , al frente.

Por cierto, Italia , k junto con Hezpaña peta el target2 , tiene más de 2.000 tons de Gold, a la altura de Francia y casi proporcional a Alimaña.

Hezpaña tiene MIERDA.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Abr 2022)

Zzzzz...


----------



## Muttley (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## IvanRios (18 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Gracias por el video. Seguimos aprendiendo.
> Algunas reflexiones:
> -Acostúmbrate a vivir como un pobre que a señorito nace uno enseñado.
> *-Del petrodólar al rublogas*
> ...



Cada vez parece más claro que el dólar como moneda de reserva mundial tiene los días contados, lo cual no significará que la divisa de alguna de las superpotencias econòmica-militar vaya a sustituitlo. En cambio, me parece probable que lo que finalmente ocurra es la creación de una nueva moneda de reserva mundial, respaldada por una canasta de materias primas en la que, claro está, estarían los metales preciosos. Y este será, tal y como lo veo, "el nuevo momento Bretton Woods".


----------



## Pintxen (18 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Cada vez parece más claro que el dólar como moneda de reserva mundial tiene los días contados, lo cual no significará que la divisa de alguna de las superpotencias econòmica-militar vaya a sustituitlo. En cambio, me parece probable que lo que finalmente ocurra es la creación de una nueva moneda de reserva mundial, respaldada por una canasta de materias primas en la que, claro está, estarían los metales preciosos. Y este será, tal y como lo veo, "el nuevo momento Bretton Woods".



Yo por un lado me alegro de que caiga el dólar y termine el periodo de tiranía mundial de EEUU, pero por otro lado me da miedo lo que pueda venir a sustituir el viejo orden.


----------



## Gusman (18 Abr 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo por un lado me alegro de que caiga el dólar y termine el periodo de tiranía mundial de EEUU, pero por otro lado me da miedo lo que pueda venir a sustituir el viejo orden.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028771



Mira hacia china y veras el futuro que nos espera. Seremos sus esclavos y prisioneros de guerra. Como se suele tratar a los prisioneros de guerra cuando tienes esclavizada a tu propia población?


----------



## Wattman (18 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Mira hacia china y veras el futuro que nos espera. Seremos sus esclavos y prisioneros de guerra. Como se suele tratar a los prisioneros de guerra cuando tienes esclavizada a tu propia población?



China esta en pre-guerra con EEUU.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Abr 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo por un lado me alegro de que caiga el dólar y termine el periodo de tiranía mundial de EEUU, pero por otro lado me da miedo lo que pueda venir a sustituir el viejo orden.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1028771



Y no te faltan los motivos para tener ese miedo, porque de lo que se trata es de pasar de un orden liderado por los EEUU y basado en el capitalismo en lo económico y en la libertad en lo social a un nuevo orden "multilateral" (materializado finalmente en un gobierno mundial en el que China tendrá el mayor peso), cuyo fundamento ya no será el capitalismo (para las masas, pero sí para las grandes corporaciones, las verdaderas 'amas' de todo, en asociación con los estados totalitarios) ni en la libertad, sino que el fundamento ahora será la planificación, el control total de todo y todos y la tiranía; un sistema que estará basado en el modelo de terror social chino y cuyo broche 'de oro' será la implementación del crédito social en todo el mundo.


----------



## Gusman (18 Abr 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> China esta en pre-guerra con EEUU.



Y nosotros somos la putita de USA...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Y nosotros somos la putita de USA...



Bueno, nosotros somos la putita de la putita de EE.UU


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Yo he visto el patrón "huevo" controlando la economía del mundo.



En tiempos de mi abuelo, una docena de huevos costaba lo mismo que un día de labor en el campo. A precio actual serian unos 50€. El trigo y el maíz estaba al mismo precio que ahora y la hectarea de tierra no recuerdo cuantas cosechas tenia de ROI.


----------



## ELOS (18 Abr 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> China esta en pre-guerra con EEUU.



Cierto 
Y creéis que el Imperio va a dejarse conquistar por uno nuevo?
Ése es el temor que deberíamos tener.
Y lo va a defender cueste lo que cueste y las vidas que cuesten


----------



## Wattman (18 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Y nosotros somos la putita de USA...



No , solo una cautiva con sindrome de Estocolmo .
Por eso las humillaciones continuas .


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Zzzzz...



Vaya, entonces en correspondencia a esta última declaración suya ¿Podríamos decir que ha dejado usted de ser tan dubitativo, y se postula como firme partidario del bando ruso?


----------



## OBDC (18 Abr 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> En tiempos de mi abuelo, una docena de huevos costaba lo mismo que un día de labor en el campo. A precio actual serian unos 50€. El trigo y el maíz estaba al mismo precio que ahora y la hectarea de tierra no recuerdo cuantas cosechas tenia de ROI.



Pues ya lo tienes claro el recorrido potencial del "huevo".
Si nos guiamos por la carencia de huevos, debería estar por las nubes.
Fuera de troleadas, curioso dato. Supongo que sería por falta de gallinas porque terminarían todas en la cazuela.
En mi caso existe la anecdota (o leyenda) en la familia de mi abuelo en epocas de la GC, una hermana pilló un huevo en el gallinero y se lo comió a hurtadillas y el resto de hermanos (unos 10) dejaron de hablarle un buen tiempo por la pillería.
Concuerda con las cifras, imagino que mi bisabuelo no llevaría una docena de huevos a su casa todos los días para que cada hijo tuviera el suyo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Cada vez parece más claro que el dólar como moneda de reserva mundial tiene los días contados, lo cual no significará que la divisa de alguna de las superpotencias econòmica-militar vaya a sustituitlo. En cambio, me parece probable que lo que finalmente ocurra es la creación de una nueva moneda de reserva mundial, respaldada por una canasta de materias primas en la que, claro está, estarían los metales preciosos. Y este será, tal y como lo veo, "el nuevo momento Bretton Woods".



Antes de abrir una nueva baraja se rompe la anterior y en el intermedio cada uno tira para se lado, si Rusia produce gas querrá que le paguen en rublos, que le proporcionen algo que les intersese/necesite o bien oro. Otros países con la suficiente fortaleza y con superávit comercial querrán algo similar


----------



## Fukuoka San (18 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Fuera de troleadas, curioso dato. Supongo que sería por falta de gallinas porque terminarían todas en la cazuela.



No creo. En esa época se labraba con bueyes que traía en el tren desde Soria. Los tenía que engordar de lo flacos que venían, labraba y los revendía engordados. Y al año siguiente repetia el proceso. Era más barato que matenerlos un año sin labrar. 

El motivo de los precios tan bajos de la comida hasta ahora, ha sido el petroleo barato y el fiat creado del aire, que permite subvencionar el campo. El Estado subvencionador "no devuelve" el préstamo al BIC y al final este se lo cobra en especia del país por las buenas o por las malas.

De ahí que un huevo actual a base de fiat no tenga los mismos nutrientes que uno de antes. Yo diría que uno de antes son tres de ahora.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Antes de abrir una nueva baraja se rompe la anterior y en el intermedio cada uno tira para se lado, si Rusia produce gas querrá que le paguen en rublos, que le proporcionen algo que les intersese/necesite o bien oro. Otros países con la suficiente fortaleza y con superávit comercial querrán algo similar



Momentos de transición...

La nueva baraja con la nueva moneda de reserva mundial pienso que está del todo planificada, y desde hace bastante.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> En tiempos de mi abuelo, una docena de huevos costaba lo mismo que un día de labor en el campo. A precio actual serian unos 50€. El trigo y el maíz estaba al mismo precio que ahora y la hectarea de tierra no recuerdo cuantas cosechas tenia de ROI.



Hemos vivido muy bien estos años, no creo que lleguemos a los tiempos de tu abuelo pero mucho peor que ahora seguro. Eso sí, todos con smartphone y tv gigante


----------



## OBDC (18 Abr 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> No creo. En esa época se labraba con bueyes que traía en el tren desde Soria. Los tenía que engordar de lo flacos que venían, labraba y los revendía engordados. Y al año siguiente repetia el proceso. Era más barato que matenerlos un año sin labrar.
> 
> El motivo de los precios tan bajos de la comida hasta ahora, ha sido el petroleo barato y el fiat creado del aire, que permite subvencionar el campo. El Estado subvencionador "no devuelve" el préstamo al BIC y al final este se lo cobra en especia del país por las buenas o por las malas.
> 
> ...



Lo de la energía barata debería de afectar a todos los consumibles, y más a los que más les afecta la logística y el volumen, que en el caso de los huevos tiende a ser un consumible que se genera tradicionalmente en cercanía, sin embargo el trigo ya no, tiende a generar grandes costes de desplazamientos.
Es más, con el trigo el control lo asumieron en su día (siglo 1800) los propietarios de los silos (almacenamiento) con el fin de agrupar y rentabilizar el transporte por tren hasta los puertos. En todo el mundo, el trigo existente sólo cubriría la demanda de tres meses y se equilibra por la estacionalidad de las producciones regionales, por lo que la logística y obviamente el petróleo tiene mucha mayor incidencia en su precio. Es más difícil la regionalización de su produccion/consumo.
Ya el disparate de los kiwis neozelandeses es harina de otro costal porque se puede regionalizar su producción en base a su consumo sin problema ninguno y la economía de escala realmente no tiene incidencia contrastado con el precio barato del petróleo que facilita su distribución mundial. 
Hay que analizar caso por caso y también la incidencia de la legislación que genera cupos generando mercados ajenos a realidades.
Por lo demás concuerdo contigo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Vaya, entonces en correspondencia a esta última declaración suya ¿Podríamos decir que ha dejado usted de ser tan dubitativo, y se postula como firme partidario del bando ruso?



Por supuesto


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Por supuesto



El nuevo hombre decidido.


----------



## OBDC (18 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Zzzzz...



Hay que ver cuanto interés generas entre los conforeros que recomiendan pasarte al ignore.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## risto mejido (18 Abr 2022)

*Por qué el oro se beneficiará de la inevitable remodelación del sistema monetario internacional*
POR TYLER DURDEN
LUNES, 18 DE ABRIL DE 2022 - 11:00
_Escrito por Ronni Stoeferle a través de GoldSwitzerland.com,_
_Introducción de Matthew Piepenburg
En el informe adjunto, el asesor de Matterhorn Asset Management y fundador de Incrementum AG, Ronni Stoeferle, ofrece una perspectiva convincente sobre los rápidos cambios en el sistema monetario global y las enormes implicaciones detrás de las sanciones occidentales desatadas el 27 de febrero contra Rusia.


Como indica Ronni, *estas medidas tienen consecuencias asombrosas y de gran alcance para los mercados mundiales, las monedas y el precio del oro.*
Las recientes sanciones y la "militarización del dinero" diseñadas para apuntar a Rusia están, de hecho, perjudicando a Occidente en igual medida, si no mayor, especialmente en lo que respecta al debilitamiento de la prominencia del USD y el euro.
A medida que Putin avanza para comerciar más en RUB, otras naciones, incluidas China e India, se inclinarán cada vez más hacia la desdolarización en futuros acuerdos a medida que el comercio mundial se vuelva cada vez más multipolar y multidivisa.
*Las sanciones confirman que el USD ya no es una moneda neutral, sino un arma altamente politizada. *Escalada o desescalada en Ucrania, el mundo ahora está reconociendo la creciente probabilidad de desvincularse del USD como moneda de reserva mundial. Esto, por supuesto, no sucederá de la noche a la mañana, ni el Yuan surgirá simplemente como la moneda preferida._
*Sin embargo, la confianza en las monedas fiduciarias en su conjunto está cayendo y, por lo tanto, está forzando la emisión inevitable de un activo necesario (además de neutral y real) como el oro para cubrir parcialmente las monedas futuras a medida que el orden monetario global se desplaza hacia una nueva era.*
_Con este fin, Ronni proporciona datos críticos sobre los índices de cobertura de oro actuales para las principales monedas, reservas y bancos centrales del mundo, incluida la creciente demanda de oro de los mercados emergentes. A medida que el sistema monetario mundial se reorganiza, las naciones con más oro tendrán la mayor credibilidad monetaria, e incluso un anclaje de oro suelto detrás de esas monedas es un componente probable (y necesario) de este entorno que cambia rápidamente. *Con base en los datos de M1 y M2, Ronni analiza el impacto potencial que dicha cobertura parcial de oro puede tener en el precio real (en lugar del manipulado por COMEX) del oro.*
Creemos que las implicaciones son más que dignas de una lectura minuciosa.
*-Mateo Piepenburg*_

*1) El Sistema Monetario Mundial Está Atravesando Una Conmoción Epocal*
El 27 de febrero de 2022 pasará a la historia económica como una gran cesura, un punto de inflexión de época. El 27 de febrero, los estados miembros de la Unión Europea declararon inutilizables las reservas de divisas de Rusia. Esta fue una acción coordinada dentro de los EE. UU., Gran Bretaña, Japón y otros estados que se clasifican como parte del mundo occidental. Además, los bancos rusos quedaron excluidos del uso del sistema SWIFT y, por lo tanto, quedaron aislados de la red de pago internacional. Los medios hablaron de una “militarización del dinero” que secaría los fondos de guerra rusos.
Sin embargo, poco después de la sanción de las reservas de divisas, surgieron las primeras dudas sobre si este paso no podría perjudicar gravemente a Occidente a largo plazo, más concretamente al dólar estadounidense y al euro. Estados Unidos y la zona del euro señalaron que las reservas de divisas en dólares estadounidenses, significativas a nivel mundial, podrían declararse unilateralmente sin valor de una sola vez, al menos temporalmente. Lo mismo ocurre con el euro, que, aunque juega un papel secundario detrás del dólar estadounidense como moneda de reserva global por un amplio margen, es la mayor tenencia de divisas de Rusia, representando el 32,3% de sus reservas de divisas.
Rusia respondió de inmediato tratando de cambiar el comercio bilateral con socios comerciales no occidentales a rublos. El comercio con estados "antipáticos" también se cambiará a rublos, pero aún está por verse si esto tendrá éxito. En cualquier caso, los esfuerzos de desdolarización han recibido un nuevo impulso de las sanciones occidentales, al igual que el deseo expresado por Rusia, China e India de un nuevo orden mundial y monetario multipolar.
La congelación de las reservas de divisas y los activos de los oligarcas rusos hará sonar las alarmas entre muchas otras personas ricas, especialmente de países que tienen relaciones tensas con Occidente. Después de todo, dados los debates hipermorales en Occidente sobre los derechos humanos y el cambio climático, ¿por qué las fortunas de los políticos o empresarios que, por ejemplo, producen productos que alimentan el cambio climático, no deberían sufrir un destino similar?
Sin embargo, una función central del dinero, su valor intrínseco, se ha visto afectada en los últimos meses. Las altas tasas de inflación récord, en máximos de 40 años en algunos casos, continúan socavando la confianza en las monedas fiduciarias, pero esta erosión de la confianza apenas comienza. Los inmensos aumentos interanuales de los precios al productor, ahora superiores al 30 % en la eurozona y más del 20 % en EE. UU., seguirán alimentando la inflación de los precios al consumidor en los próximos meses. Para la eurozona en particular, existe una gran incertidumbre sobre si la espiral de sanciones contra Rusia se intensificará o aliviará en un futuro próximo. Hay muchos indicios de que es más probable que se produzcan más ajustes.
*2) El nuevo sistema monetario mundial necesita un ancla*
La “militarización de las reservas de divisas” ha privado a la moneda de reserva mundial, el dólar estadounidense, de su neutralidad, una neutralidad que es indispensable para una moneda universal. El euro y otros países occidentales que son competidores potenciales por la posición del dólar estadounidense se han retirado del juego de inmediato. El yuan chino por sí solo no podrá asumir el papel del dólar estadounidense en el futuro previsible, a pesar de que China es ahora el socio comercial más importante para dos tercios de todos los países. La falta de convertibilidad, la falta de confianza, la seguridad jurídica rudimentaria y un mercado de bonos comparativamente pequeño hacen que sea muy poco probable que el yuan pueda reemplazar al dólar estadounidense en el corto plazo.
Por lo tanto, 50 años después del cierre de la ventana del oro, lo más probable es que el oro vuelva a desempeñar un papel en la inevitable remodelación del orden monetario mundial. El oro es políticamente neutral, no pertenece a ningún estado, partido político o institución. Esta neutralidad podría servir como puente de confianza entre los bloques de poder geopolíticos que actualmente parecen estar surgiendo.
Esta formación de un nuevo orden mundial (monetario) no ocurrirá de la noche a la mañana. Si el oro se volviera a utilizar cada vez más como moneda, esto naturalmente tendría una fuerte influencia en el precio del oro , denominado en las respectivas monedas fiduciarias. Después de todo, en poco más de cinco décadas desde el cierre de la ventana del oro, la hipotética cobertura de oro del dólar estadounidense se redujo de un 14 % que ya era bajo en ese momento a solo un 8 % en la actualidad. La disminución significativa en el índice de cobertura de oro se muestra en la última columna:

*3) Los bancos centrales, incluso en Occidente, siguen apostando por el oro*
Los bancos centrales nunca han renunciado al oro. La cobertura de oro en su mayoría ha caído tan bruscamente porque la oferta monetaria se expandió mucho. La participación del oro en las reservas de divisas tocó fondo en solo un 8,4 % en 2015. Desde entonces, ha aumentado más del 50 %. La gran mayoría de este aumento se debe a los bancos centrales de los mercados emergentes y los países en desarrollo. Más que duplicaron sus reservas de oro desde el mínimo de 2006. Entre los compradores de oro más importantes en los últimos años se encuentran los bancos centrales de países emergentes y en desarrollo como Turquía, Rusia, China, India, Sri Lanka y también Tailandia el año pasado.
Los países occidentales, por otro lado, en el mejor de los casos mantuvieron sus reservas de oro, pero en algunos casos las redujeron significativamente. Suiza, en particular, redujo sus reservas de oro en un 60 por ciento. Gran Bretaña salió del top ten después de una caída de casi el 50 por ciento, al igual que Portugal y España. Significativamente, estos tres países occidentales fueron reemplazados por Rusia, China e India, tres de los cinco países BRICS.
El autor estadounidense, Jim Rickards, dijo una vez que en la próxima reorganización del sistema monetario mundial, cada lingote de oro en poder del banco central es como una ficha en un juego de póquer. Quien tenga más oro tendrá más voz. Aunque los países occidentales no han ampliado sus tenencias de oro, o lo han hecho solo ligeramente, con la notable excepción de Polonia y Hungría, todavía tienen las mayores reservas de oro en términos absolutos y como porcentaje relativo de las reservas totales de divisas, por un amplio margen. .
*4) Incluso un ancla de oro suelta daría como resultado enormes aumentos en el precio del oro*
En este contexto, es interesante considerar cuánto se apreciaría el oro si los bancos centrales lo utilizaran cada vez más en términos monetarios, es decir, no solo como un activo, sino si hubiera una obligación de rescate o al menos una obligación de cobertura. Para ello, calculamos el llamado precio sombra del oro. Con esto nos referimos al precio del oro que resultaría si los bancos centrales o el sistema bancario implementaran una cobertura total o parcial de mayor porcentaje del agregado monetario correspondiente.
El precio del oro en la sombra, naturalmente, varía mucho según el índice de cobertura de oro supuesto y la oferta de dinero respaldada por oro. ¿Solo la oferta monetaria directamente controlable por el banco central, la base monetaria o M0, debería estar respaldada por oro? ¿O debería otra oferta monetaria incluir también los saldos de la población con los bancos comerciales, es decir, M1? Este fue el tema de un intenso debate durante la era del patrón oro, y los países propusieron una amplia variedad de soluciones.
Dado que la definición de M1 en los EE. UU. ahora es casi idéntica a la de M2, dado que los ahorros también se han incluido en M1 desde 2020, usamos M2.

Así, dependiendo del agregado monetario que se utilice y del ratio de cobertura del oro que se pretenda, el precio del oro aumentaría al menos un 140% (M0, 20%) y como máximo un 4.185% (M2, 100%).

Una vista dinámica del desarrollo del precio sombra del oro desde 1960 muestra cuánto se ha alejado el precio sombra del oro del precio real del oro. En otras palabras, cómo los bancos centrales y los bancos comerciales han inflado excesivamente la oferta de dinero (papel) en las últimas décadas.

*5) Sin embargo, el sistema monetario mundial cambiará, el oro estará entre los ganadores*
Nos enfrentamos a grandes cambios tectónicos. El orden de la posguerra ahora parece estar finalmente a punto de ser reemplazado. Mucho está todavía en la oscuridad, pero la era del dinero sin respaldo está llegando rápidamente a su fin.
La forma en que se diseñará el futuro sistema monetario global aún está completamente abierta. ¿Las monedas digitales del banco central centralizado (CBDC) marcarán la pauta, o la oferta monetaria se privatizará (parcialmente) a medida que las criptomonedas privadas como Bitcoin se utilicen como medio de pago en la vida cotidiana?
Sin embargo, lo que está claro es que, desde que se cerró la ventana del oro, nunca han sido mejores las probabilidades de que el oro vuelva a desempeñar un papel monetario.


----------



## risto mejido (18 Abr 2022)

tanto han politizado el dolar, que se lo han cargado , las sanciones han sido la tumba del dolar


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## OBDC (18 Abr 2022)

Fuente?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> tanto han politizado el dolar, que se lo han cargado , las sanciones han sido la tumba del dolar



Imo, ni por el forro.

EL harakiri es voluntario & absolutely deliberáo...y lo k se va a cargar es el pufazo impagable fiat.

De hecho, la polítika no existe. Los barrieron de escena los ladrones hace la oxtia de tiempo ya.


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Fuente?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.




…la de mi jardín. 
Por eso es privada, como los tratos a los que me refiero. 
En tienda lo puede ver en la web la veta de oro.
La moneda más barata de menos de 10grs en cualquier tienda con un spot+7 gastos de envío aparte.


----------



## Tichy (18 Abr 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Y no solo en España. Hace tiempo (años) hice varias compras de soberanos en una casa de empeños en Nuremberg donde los podías conseguir con premium de 2-3% sobre el spot y gastos de envío modestos. He mirado por curiosidad al ver tu post y el sobrespot lo tienen en 6,9%. Y además han subido un 50% los gastos de envío...


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2022)

El Combo ferpekto BTC/Gold - claves privadas/Físico - es autosufiziente y debería estar en cualkier botikín de guerrilla, a medida de kadakualo...va como un puto reló suizo y se limpia las pelotas en cualkier sistemita trilero impuesto por el sicariato fiat. HOY y por tól mundo, ná de ciencia ficción ni futurología gurusil.

El Combo va a follarse bankitos, exchanges, papelitos, LBMAs y la de diox...tóa esa mierda sobra y recurrir a ella kedará a criterio estrictamente personal - de hecho, keda hoy ya -. En cuanto se activen los canales pertinentes ( lo de k no haya cryptos de relumbrón en el ranking respaldadas en MPs es un consenso chanchullero de flixpar y al más alto nivel - más aún con crypto palmando entre la mitá y 2/3 desde máximos, no me jódax - ) , va ser un recurso masivo non stop contra las hojas de ruta mafiosas k se les ocurra implementar.

Veréis como ahí el mercáo no faltará. Ni de lo uno, ni de lo otro. El resto...pa´la plebe y sus apaños.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *Por qué el oro se beneficiará de la inevitable remodelación del sistema monetario internacional*
> POR TYLER DURDEN
> LUNES, 18 DE ABRIL DE 2022 - 11:00
> _Escrito por Ronni Stoeferle a través de GoldSwitzerland.com,_
> ...



Algunos detalles, enlazando con el vídeo de Muttley: 
Es curioso que Rusia se desprendiera casi todas sus reservas de dólares pero conservara la de euros que han pasado a ser la principal, ¿por qué? ¿Se equivocó al pensar que Europa no se pegaría el tiro en el pie cerrándole la puerta? ¿Acertó y simplemente es un impasse de una novia desairada que volverá a sus brazos?
Hungría sigue en muchos aspectos los pasos del bloque oriental, ¿se olía algo? Mi tesis es que Europa se irá pasando al bloque oriental cuando la soga apriete (probablemente apriete mucho) aunque algunos pueden irse antes (Hungría, ¿Grecia? y otros nunca: UK)
Polonia también se olía algo, los polacos son muy inteligentes. En este caso veo más difícil su paso al bloque oriental, sus malos recuerdos de los rusos están ahí. Quizás si Rusia les da garantías reales de paz y China media cambien.
España la tonta del cole que sigue los dictados de USA (aunque, de cara a la galería no se levante al paso de la bandera)
Viendo las cifras que alcanzaría el oro en caso de redimir al dólar serían de locura, significarían un cataclismo de la economía, me parece más lógica una cesta de materias primas ( por varios sitios he leído 20), lo difícil es elegirlas, ponderarlas y que sean aceptadas. Repito, poner de golpe el oro a cifras como las del artículo, por ejemplo 10.000 $/oz sería similar a un cataclismo mundial o una guerra nuclear


----------



## risto mejido (18 Abr 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



cierto total, aunque los 20 francos cuesten 360 , ni dios los suelta por menos de 390 , cuando los hay, sigo el stock de todocoleccion y ha bajado a niveles que casi han desaparecido de es pagina


----------



## frankie83 (18 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cierto total, aunque los 20 francos cuesten 360 , ni dios los suelta por menos de 390 , cuando los hay, sigo el stock de todocoleccion y ha bajado a niveles que casi han desaparecido de es pagina



390!! Joder si pienso que hace tan solo cinco años con esos dineros te hacías una colección en fdc


----------



## Razkin (18 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cierto total, aunque los 20 francos cuesten 360 , ni dios los suelta por menos de 390 , cuando los hay, sigo el stock de todocoleccion y ha bajado a niveles que casi han desaparecido de es pagina



Por si interesan están a 379 en Historia Hamburg. Al igual los vrenelis





Goldmünze 20 Francs Napoleon III. | HISTORIA


Goldmünze 20 Francs Napoleon III. » Historia Münzhandelsgesellschaft - Top Service & Beratung ✓ Ihr Partner seit über 45 Jahren✓




www.historia-hamburg.de


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cierto total, aunque los 20 francos cuesten 360 , ni dios los suelta por menos de 390 , cuando los hay, sigo el stock de todocoleccion y ha bajado a niveles que casi han desaparecido de es pagina



390? Que te has fumado?









20 francs GOLD FRANCE ROOSTER - GOLDSILVER.BE


DIFFERENT YEARS




goldsilver.be













20 Swiss Francs Vreneli | Gold | 1897-1949 | coininvest


20 Francs Vreneli (Switzerland) The 20 Swiss Francs Vreneli was produced from 1897 to 1949 with a total of 58.6 million pieces. It replaced an earlier gold design minted previously in the 19th...




www.coininvest.com





Y con envio gratis


----------



## risto mejido (19 Abr 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> 390? Que te has fumado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí a 342 20 francs Or (toutes effigies) Pièces d'Or pero en españa es como digo, no hay muchas en venta , en otros sitios puede, en tombuctu seguro que también tienen; pero a comprar en mano en madrid no hay tantas y los precios están muy altos como digo


----------



## jkaza (19 Abr 2022)

Con el premium que tienen todas, no les veo mucha ventaja a los francos o los soberanos sobre las .999, qué pensáis?


----------



## risto mejido (19 Abr 2022)

con el metal debe ser igual


----------



## frankie83 (19 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Aquí a 342 20 francs Or (toutes effigies) Pièces d'Or pero en españa es como digo, no hay muchas en venta , en otros sitios puede, en tombuctu seguro que también tienen; pero a comprar en mano en madrid no hay tantas y los precios están muy altos como digo



En mayor 25 siempre tienen algunas prueba allí


----------



## Razkin (19 Abr 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Con el premium que tienen todas, no les veo mucha ventaja a los francos o los soberanos sobre las .999, qué pensáis?



Pues pienso que no todas tienen mismo premium y que no son pocas las ocasiones que se venden ENTRE PARTICULARES, los 20 fr o los soberanos, no raros y en buenas condiciones (no digo sin circular) a precios de spot o muy cercanos. Puedes echar un vistazo al histórico del hilo de intercambios.


----------



## Furillo (19 Abr 2022)

La United States Mint se queda sin plata para acuñar los dólares Morgan y Peace - Oroinformación

*La United States Mint se queda sin plata para acuñar los dólares Morgan y Peace*




*La Casa de la Moneda de los Estados Unidos ha emitido un comunicado en el que anuncia que el programa de acuñación de los dólares Morgan y Peace, que habían tenido un notable éxito de ventas en 2021, se suspende hasta 2023 debido a la falta de cospeles de plata.*

En un comunicado publicado en su página web, la *United States Mint* anunció el 14 de marzo *una pausa en la acuñación y venta de los dólares Morgan y Peace durante 2022*, y su reanudación en 2023.

Según el comunicado, _“esta pausa calculada está directamente relacionada con el *impacto de la pandemia global en la disponibilidad de cospeles de plata* por parte de los proveedores de la ceca. La suspensión dará tiempo a la US Mint para evaluar la mejor forma de distribuir nuestro limitado suministro de plata para asegurar el mejor servicio que podamos ofrecer a nuestros clientes”_.

En palabras de la subdirectora de la US Mint, *Ventris C. Gibson*, _“nos hemos visto obligados a tomar decisiones de negocio como ésta *hasta que se recupere la cadena de suministro de la plata de los trastornos causados por el covid-19*. Quiero asegurar a nuestros clientes que las nuevas versiones de los históricos dólares Morgan y Peace seguirán acuñándose el año que viene. Nuestro objetivo es claro: facilitar a nuestros fieles clientes los productos que quieren y ofrecerles el servicio que merecen”_.

Sin embargo, desde organizaciones como el *Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee (GATA*, por sus siglas en inglés) dudan del argumento ofrecido por la US Mint acerca de los problemas de suministro causados por la pandemia. Según los portavoces de GATA, *el Comex estadounidense* (mercado de contratos de futuros de los metales preciosos) *dispone de grandes reservas de este metal*; el problema es que la US Mint no parece dispuesta a pagar el precio que se pide en este mercado por la plata. En estos momentos, el precio spot del metal es de 25,33 dólares la onza.

No es la primera vez que la US Mint anuncia *restricciones en la producción y venta de alguna serie de monedas por falta de cospeles*. Durante 2021, la enorme demanda de bullion de plata obligó a la ceca a adoptar medidas para racionalizar las ventas, *como informamos desde este periódico*.

Los *dólares Morgan y Peace* son dos icónicas monedas de plata acuñadas por la United States Mint. En *2021 se cumplió el centenario de la sustitución del dólar Morgan por el dólar Peace*, motivo que aprovechó la ceca estadounidense para lanzar al mercado una *versión conmemorativa* de ambas piezas, que tuvo un enorme éxito entre los coleccionistas e inversores.


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2022)

Lo que comentaba ayer sobre Hungría:








Ministro de Exteriores de Hungría dice que el país no apoyará las sanciones contra el petróleo y el gas rusos


Peter Szijjarto afirmó que los suministros de gas ruso han estado llegando sin interrupciones a Hungría.




actualidad.rt.com




El mayor problema es que pertenece a la CE y ya antes, con el tema migratorio, dio muestras de disidencia, puede ser una grieta por donde introducir un barreno para toda Europa


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2022)

Muttley, imagina dentro de 2000 años .








Un arqueólogo aficionado halla en Suiza un tesoro de 1.290 monedas romanas


Las monedas, cuyo valor equivale a dos sueldos mensuales de un legionario, fueron acuñadas en la primera mitad del siglo IV d.C., durante el reinado de Constantino el Grande.




actualidad.rt.com




Corrijo, no podrías ser tú, sólo han encontrado el equivalente a 4,5 gr de oro (el sueldo de dos meses de un legionario, el artículo dixit)


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2022)

Lecciones de la guerra económica total entre occidente y Rusia: la base del sistema monetario sigue siendo el oro


El conflicto en Ucrania entre occidente y Rusia tiene dos frentes principales, el convencional que es el que aparece en los medios de comunicación y la única forma de conflicto que la población reconoce como tal, y el frente híbrido principalmente de carácter económico que, por su repercusión en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frankie83 (19 Abr 2022)

Fíjate ahora no te vale ni para contratar un pringado durante un mes

visto así, ha perdido bastante valor en el tiempo

edito: si fuese así como dices, porque no tengo claro que un legionario cobrara tan poco. es posible que tu afirmación sea equivocada


----------



## RNSX (19 Abr 2022)

" *el legionario romano contaba con su paga regular, que en tiempos de Augusto ascendía a 225 denarios anuales, cantidad que aumentó progresivamente conforme avanzaba el Imperio"

"El áureo (aureus, en latín, plural aurei) era una moneda en la antigua Roma de oro, equivalente a 25 denarios de plata "

" El áureo se acuñó en grandes cantidades a partir del I d. C especialmente en el reinado de Nerón en la ceca de Roma y su peso oscila entre 7,25-7,39 grs y con un módulo de unos 17,50 mm"

225 denarios /25 = 9 aureos

9aureos *7,25 gramos de oro = 65gramos de oro

poco mas que un par de onzas de oro cobraba un legionario romano.*


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Abr 2022)

RNSX dijo:


> " *el legionario romano contaba con su paga regular, que en tiempos de Augusto ascendía a 225 denarios anuales, cantidad que aumentó progresivamente conforme avanzaba el Imperio"
> 
> "El áureo (aureus, en latín, plural aurei) era una moneda en la antigua Roma de oro, equivalente a 25 denarios de plata "
> 
> ...




Sera dependiendo la epoca que le tocara, habia aureos de 4,5 gramos dependiendo del emperador, los de alejandro severo o los de gordiano son mas pequeños en peso que los de tiberio por ejemplo que si son de 7 y pico.

Tambien estaban los solidos de oro que son posteriores, les han dado otro nombre eran de 4.5 pero en realidad eran aureos solo que ya el imperio venia a menos cuando empezaron a acuñar mas de estos.

Con los denarios igual hay denarios de 3 gramos a 4 gramos, luego hay emperadores que hacian sus denarios de plata pura y otros la mezclaban muchisimo siendo casi vellon.

Tambien tenian estos sus devaluaciones y robos en la moneda y tal.


----------



## fran69 (20 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Fíjate ahora no te vale ni para contratar un pringado durante un mes
> 
> visto así, ha perdido bastante valor en el tiempo
> 
> edito: si fuese así como dices, porque no tengo claro que un legionario cobrara tan poco. es posible que tu afirmación sea equivocada



Los datos son correctos, o por lo menos yo los he leído igual en diferentes fuentes, pero hay que entender y echar un par de cuentas.
El 75% de todo el oro que existe se ha sacado de la tierra en los últimos 50años, del otro 25% restante tres cuartas partes lo hizo el imperio español del 1500 en adelante, osea en la época Romana el oro extraído representaría en el cómputo general no más allá de un 4/5%....
Para mi las cuentas que hacen verlo todo con más claridad son unas simples divisiones, oro existente entre población mundial hasta la aparición del dinero Fiat, a partir de ese momento, masa monetaria entre oro existente.
Con todo ello saco un par de conclusiones, pese a que el oro es bien cierto que está muy manipulado su precio no se ha conseguido detener al precio como al de la plata, (los bancos centrales no acumulan plata, si mucho oro, no sé si tendrá algo que ver esto), con lo cual la diferencia clarísimamente ha estado en la industria, la industria ha necesitado y necesita ingentes cantidades de plata, de oro ninguna, con lo cual el lobby industrial con el beneplácito de los bancos centrales se encargaron de "controlar" el precio de la plata, hasta tal punto que a día de hoy el oro de inversión es mucho más abundante que la plata de inversión.
Se puede esconder esto por mucho tiempo?
Pues ni idea, creo que la escasez en el mercado de la plata es ya tan evidente que no se puede tapar, Mints dejando de acuñar por falta de cospeles a lo largo de todo el mundo, y lo único que mínimamente está conteniendo todo esto es el junk, que claro hay el que hay, osea para unos pocos meses más, después quedará la acuñación nueva de mint, osea algo testimonial para el público y a precios inimaginables a día de hoy, pues las mint por encargos previos acuñaran para fondos de inversión y aseguradoras buscando algo de tangibilidad ante tanto papel.
Si en el año 2000 te hubieran dicho que el paladio costaría el doble que el oro, no t lo hubieras creído, la industria se encargó de ello, si te digo que en 10 años la plata superará el precio del oro, pues tampoco te lo vas a creer, pero son los mismos los que se encargarán de ello, la industria y la escasez.


----------



## Atolladero (20 Abr 2022)

Hoy la plata está por debajo del precio que tenía hace un año. Hay inflación de todo menos en la plata. La producción mundial es en más de un 50% proveniente de los países hispanoamericanos, encabezados por Méjico y Perú. 

El latrocinio de los anglos sobre los pueblos hispanos no tiene fin. ¿Cómo y cuándo nos vengamos?


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Hoy la plata está por debajo del precio que tenía hace un año. Hay inflación de todo menos en la plata. La producción mundial es en más de un 50% proveniente de los países hispanoamericanos, encabezados por Méjico y Perú.
> 
> El latrocinio de los anglos sobre los pueblos hispanos no tiene fin. ¿Cómo y cuándo nos vengamos?



Con esos anglos repartiendo caramelos a tutiplén, jodido. Mira El Salvador. Los gringos harán minoyarios por dokier sin el menor recato...Minoyarios "con premio" , ok ...pero mira el obsceno euro y sus grilletes. ( y el neuro es un puto cromo ...confetti de kinta INERTE y boñigas de rata al láo de Bitcoin, k es una bomba de destrucción masiva e hinjiniería monetaria absolutamente exkisita y deslumbrante ).

La partida está en no integrar BTC en el establishment a nivel de curso legal para pago de impuestos, etc. , ése es el Rubicón...y si éso ocurre , las proporciones entre deuda circulante y MPs k barajan los partidarios del metal en sistemas económicos perderían definitivamente todo el sentido. De hecho, se pierde parcialmente día a día y hora a hora en la ultraexpansión actual...en deudas contraídas e irrenunciables. *La concepción perdonavidas e ignorante del borrego metalero promedio sobre Bitcoin como simples bits intangibles y un tulipán de la vida es de una temeridá y un cuñadixmo absolutamente milenarios. *A estas alturas de la pinícula, no me extrañaría una mierda k tól ejército de trollacos en ese asunto k pulula por akí vaya cargadito de BTC hasta las trancas y promediando desde Lehman brothers...como muchísimos de los early adopters más maximalixtas de BTC lo van de MPs...porke tanto mongolixmo y temeridá no cabe ni en un láo de la tortilla ni en el otro. A poco k sepas, es asínnn LITERALMENTE.

Rusia debe imponer en la práctica su propuesta en los mercados de Materias Primas de Oriente. Sin mariconadas ni milongas de euros por rublos , arbitrages sobre el papel k son más leyenda k la niña de la curva , ni poyas : Rublos y/o Materias primas por Gold EN SHANGHAI Y RESTO DE MERCÁOS BRICS CON LUZ, TAKÍGRAFOS Y CARA DESCUBIERTA...Y NO-HAY-MÁS. Guste o no, esos anglos van a disponer de un patrón de dinero duro digital eficaz y práctico cuya expansión actual es más descarada k 20 Vietnams mientras el personal se flixpa con Mbappés, Viruses y Guerritas . El nivel de confabulación a nivel MUNDIAL en bobiernos, sistemas sanitarios, medios de información, etc no ha existido jamás en la historia de la humanidá...y el personal aún no se para a pensar en la magnitú de lo k estarán ocultando , manda kojonex - y k obviamente no es el mamotreto infumable de genozidio xatániko 2030 a cara descubierta k han incluído en el lote - .

Si BTC se implementa y exporta, es , en último término, DEUDA - fiat - esparcida por el mundo ...y de la capacidá de sumisión y esclavitú de la deuda, poco habría k explicar , sobre todo a habitantes PIGS, con los k ni sikiera la evidencia de ESTAFA INTEGRAL sufrida vale para liberarlos ya. Y de colar korrútos k manejen los intereses usanos en países allende sus fronteras, y más aún en Sudamérica, enculando a sus respectivas ciudadanías, las muestras son absolutamente incuestionables.

El mundo necesita dineros patrios respaldados en Materias Primas A TODOS LOS EFECTOS, incluso, la remisión , pero , sin duda, su tratamiento en sistemas digitales iwalmente eficaces y cotidianos k consigan k sus usuarios - ciudadanos - puedan funcionar a espaldas de cualkier patrón imperialixta impuesto. No hay más...y rápido, porke la oferta exponencial de fiat infinito está creando acreedores k podrán exigir pagos en la moneda k consideren y, cuando menos, *en la k se hayan establecido esas deudas*...k es un dólar en el k el sistema monetario crypto está creando una demanda descomunal y EXPONENCIAL. Y atención al término "exponencial" y a cada escalón superado sobre la base actual de dos trillonacos de dólares circulando..k la impresora & BTC le meten un x5 a éso en medio pedo mal echáo. Y a ese x5, otro x10 en otro chaskío de dedos. DE DEUDA CON RESPONSABLES SOBRE LA LÍNEA DE PUNTOS...y PA´LOS RESTOS.

Rusia ha abierto una rendija. Clave e inexcusable,ok...pero los BRICS han de rematar esa faena - literalmente un golpe monetario mundial - ...y han de hacerlo YA. No hay más.

Claro k uno de los virus mas tremendos de la historia de la humanidá está suelto por cada rincón del mundo. Pero no es el catarrito de los wevox , sino el engendro de Nakamoto.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Abr 2022)

fran69 dijo:


> Los datos son correctos, o por lo menos yo los he leído igual en diferentes fuentes, pero hay que entender y echar un par de cuentas.
> El 75% de todo el oro que existe se ha sacado de la tierra en los últimos 50años, del otro 25% restante tres cuartas partes lo hizo el imperio español del 1500 en adelante, osea en la época Romana el oro extraído representaría en el cómputo general no más allá de un 4/5%....
> Para mi las cuentas que hacen verlo todo con más claridad son unas simples divisiones, oro existente entre población mundial hasta la aparición del dinero Fiat, a partir de ese momento, masa monetaria entre oro existente.
> Con todo ello saco un par de conclusiones, pese a que el oro es bien cierto que está muy manipulado su precio no se ha conseguido detener al precio como al de la plata, (los bancos centrales no acumulan plata, si mucho oro, no sé si tendrá algo que ver esto), con lo cual la diferencia clarísimamente ha estado en la industria, la industria ha necesitado y necesita ingentes cantidades de plata, de oro ninguna, con lo cual el lobby industrial con el beneplácito de los bancos centrales se encargaron de "controlar" el precio de la plata, hasta tal punto que a día de hoy el oro de inversión es mucho más abundante que la plata de inversión.
> ...



Así lo veo también. Probablemente la plata sea el metal más infravalorado que existe y el primer elemento de la tabla periódica en agotarse. Un metal escaso con unas propiedades que lo hacen único (mejor conductor de electricidad, el metal que mejor refleja la luz...) y por tanto "útil" e incluso necesario, y cada día lo será más por la llamada "transición energética".

Y si bien es cierto que no goza de la fascinación histórica y casi que religiosidad por el oro (hasta el momento), comparte con él su uso monetario, pero en mi opinión va más allá del metal dorado por ser metal precioso e industrial (aunque bien es cierto que el oro también se usa en aparatos eléctricos, también cierto sería que no habría comparación posible entre ambos en este sentido) . En definitiva, un metal que está llamado a jugar un papel fundamental, y cada vez más, para la civilización humana.


----------



## YoArnold83 (20 Abr 2022)

Y en julio se viene iva de la plata, casi na.


----------



## L'omertá (20 Abr 2022)

YoArnold83 dijo:


> Y en julio se viene iva de la plata, casi na.



¿Qué dices?!


----------



## Pete Best (20 Abr 2022)

Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.

Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.

Aceptemos que no va a haber patrón oro, que la gente prefiere refugiar su dinero en una buena empresa o en Bitcoin, que el oro es una reminiscencia del pasado y que su valor va a ir bajando poco a poco con los años. Los que no aceptéis esta terrible realidad vais a acabar con unos pisapapeles muy caros.


----------



## OBDC (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



Todo el mundo lo acepta, excepto los que viven del trapicheo de oro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



Es k hasta los más oxtimixtas ( Ej : EL venerado Zoltan Poszar , ayer ex-FED y hoy, altruísta Starlette parlanchina , pese a su Kastuzo carguito en la discreta banka suiza ) están hablando de dinero respaldado en Oro *y Materias primas*...en el k, obviamente, el respaldo dorado del circulante en la forma k adoptase, diluiría las proporciones k el personal tiene en mente en un hipotético patrón Oro . Pero wé...a los de la tangibilidá, se le hacen los ojos chiribitas irreflexivas...y tira millas .

Otra cosa es un FreeGold ande el Oro cabalgase libre...pero k en ningún caso representaría una expresión proporcional al total de dinero deuda emitido, k es otra de las patochadas con las k hay k convivir diplomaticamente por akí.

Y, en cualkier modo, dicho hasta la saziedá en este hylo : Si el Gold es elegido, lo NORMAL sería k se camuflase su Valor hasta el segundo anterior al Reset...uséase, infiélno y pasarlas rrreputas garantizáos pa´sus poseedores - y no te digo ná para los ahorradores en exclusiva en ese vehículo - mientras dure Y SE ACENTÚE HASTA EL DISLATE el imperio del confetti.

Es akojonante por ejemplo, cómo el personal se flixpa con k la hiperimpresión y la desproporción con el descubrimiento de precios tumbarán el Comex...mientras cuanto mayor sea el disparate , mayor será el fiat Cantillon disponible para perpetuar la manipulazión.

MPs físicos a spot YA en los mercáos de Oriente, y no hay más. El resto...puñetas y puñetitas. Pero no pa´hoy...PA´MAÑAAAANAAA.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



Cagondios x fin alguien habla claro y alto...llevo años diciendolo y aqui mucho joputa insultandome x decir la verdad...el horoh solo sube a ojos de los vendedores q pululan x aqui...no va a pasar nunca de 2100...y otra cosa....No va a haber Mad Max...pero si os quereis engañar, vosotros mismos...hay q empezar a desemascararos


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



El cherry picking de fechas para las valoraciones de activos que tienen su volatilidad para decir que funciona más o menos bien como "refugio de valor" o activos con los que protegerse contra la inflación me parece poco más que juego sucio a la hora de decir que X clase de activos ha fracasado.
Hoy Bitcoin está más barato que hace un año, tras una subida brutal de los precios, y a mí no me dice nada sobre el futuro a largo plazo de los criptoactivos. Porque quizás no tengamos problemas en quedarnos con pisapapeles caros, mientras sigan siendo caros.

Está muy bien esa referencia a Apple, pero ya sabemos que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, y si no que se lo digan a los FANG lovers se han levantado hoy con el susto de Netflix en la cartera. Ojo, eso no significa que una clase de activo sea mejor que otra. Hay que entender los ámbito de cada uno, sus riesgos y sus horizontes temporales. De qué depende su valor, su existencia y los riesgos de contraparte.
Y yo no veo ninguna hecatombe en el oro. Creo que a un activo que lleva miles de años siendo valorado e intercambiado por el ser humano hay que concederle un poquito más de horizonte temporal antes de afirmar su defunción.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> El cherry picking de fechas para las valoraciones de activos que tienen su volatilidad para decir que funciona más o menos bien como "refugio de valor" o activos con los que protegerse contra la inflación me parece poco más que juego sucio a la hora de decir que X clase de activos ha fracasado.
> Hoy Bitcoin está más barato que hace un año, tras una subida brutal de los precios, y a mí no me dice nada sobre el futuro a largo plazo de los criptoactivos. Porque quizás no tengamos problemas en quedarnos con pisapapeles caros, mientras sigan siendo caros.
> 
> Está muy bien esa referencia a Apple, pero ya sabemos que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, y si no que se lo digan a los FANG lovers se han levantado hoy con el susto de Netflix en la cartera. Ojo, eso no significa que una clase de activo sea mejor que otra. Hay que entender los ámbito de cada uno, sus riesgos y sus horizontes temporales. De qué depende su valor, su existencia y los riesgos de contraparte.
> ...



Cualkier expresión fiat es mala vara de medir. Es la base de su existencia : Distorsionar Valor.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (20 Abr 2022)

Además que no se puede comprar el precio del oro con 2011 cuando estaba en su pico debido a la recuperación de la crisis. Ahora, sin embargo, estamos entrando en una.
De momento, los que tengan oro, mientras no lo compraran en 2011 (que fue algo excepcional) están ganando.


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



Claro que pierdo poder adquisitivo y es porque mi sueldo me lo pagan en euros no en onzas de oro


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2022)

fran69 dijo:


> Los datos son correctos, o por lo menos yo los he leído igual en diferentes fuentes, pero hay que entender y echar un par de cuentas.
> El 75% de todo el oro que existe se ha sacado de la tierra en los últimos 50años, del otro 25% restante tres cuartas partes lo hizo el imperio español del 1500 en adelante, osea en la época Romana el oro extraído representaría en el cómputo general no más allá de un 4/5%....
> Para mi las cuentas que hacen verlo todo con más claridad son unas simples divisiones, oro existente entre población mundial hasta la aparición del dinero Fiat, a partir de ese momento, masa monetaria entre oro existente.
> Con todo ello saco un par de conclusiones, pese a que el oro es bien cierto que está muy manipulado su precio no se ha conseguido detener al precio como al de la plata, (los bancos centrales no acumulan plata, si mucho oro, no sé si tendrá algo que ver esto), con lo cual la diferencia clarísimamente ha estado en la industria, la industria ha necesitado y necesita ingentes cantidades de plata, de oro ninguna, con lo cual el lobby industrial con el beneplácito de los bancos centrales se encargaron de "controlar" el precio de la plata, hasta tal punto que a día de hoy el oro de inversión es mucho más abundante que la plata de inversión.
> ...



Hay un factor más a añadir y es más difícil de medir: la productividad, cuántos kg de patatas  producía un agricultor del Imperio Romano y cuántos un agricultor actual.
También veo que la productividad está cayendo de la mano del petróleo, aunque, teóricamente debería hacer valer menos al oro, hará lo contrario al hacer caer al fiat que vivía de las rentas de un mundo en abundancia y crecimiento infinito


----------



## csan (20 Abr 2022)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> Además que no se puede comprar el precio del oro con 2011 cuando estaba en su pico debido a la recuperación de la crisis. Ahora, sin embargo, estamos entrando en una.
> De momento, los que tengan oro, mientras no lo compraran en 2011 (que fue algo excepcional) están ganando.



Y si lo compraron en 2011 con un máximo de 1300 euros , o 2012 con un máximo de 1360 euros también le sacan un pellizco...


----------



## YoArnold83 (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



Entonces todo a la plata?


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



Es una imposibilidad económica que el oro y la plata no suban a niveles ahora ni soñados en los próximos años.

No hay nada que los bancos centrales al cargo del sistema financiero y monetario puedan hacer para evitar el colapso. NADA.

Solo es cuestión de tiempo que las monedas fiat se enfrenten a la situación de insolvencia generalizada que no podrá ser resuelta por medio de nuevas expansiones.

Hagan lo que hagan el colapso inflacionario o deflacionario va a ocurrir, y esto es tan cierto como que el sol sale por el este todas las mañanas o que el periodo de semidesintegración del isótopo de Yodo-131 es de 8 días.


----------



## Jotac (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



no te digo yo que no tengas parte de razón, pero si lo comparas con la rentabilidad en los ultimos 20 años, con algo que no tiene riesgo de contraparte, que es líquido y demás beneficios y perjuicios, que también los tiene, tampoco tiene pinta de mala inversión, sobretodo si se toma como lo que es, un seguro...


En el 2000 metes 10.000€ y hoy tienes redondeando 55.000€. Te digo eso y lo contrario:



Compra en el 81 y no recuperas hasta 30 años después.
Y el Ibex?



No son análisis finos ni actualizados, pero es que si todos hubieramos sabido en el 2011 lo de Bitcoin, o lo de amazon, pues sería otro cantar. En eso se está, en gestionar el riesgo más que volcarse en el precio o especular, y más sabiendo la farsa que existe, huevos en diferentes cestas....y consistencia en el tiempo...


----------



## Tons (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en *Amazon o en Apple *y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



Se te ha olvidado nombrar Netflix y meta


----------



## Gusman (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Señores, hay que enfrentar la realidad de una puñetera, y la realidad es que los poseedores de oro están perdiendo poder adquisitivo día a día.
> No paro de ver a gente poniendo enlaces a artículos de mierda en los que nos hablan de la impresión de dinero, de la deuda pública, la inflación... según los cuales el oro es lo único que nos puede salvar.
> 
> Pues bien, en el año 2011 la onza de oro estaba a más de 1.800 dólares, hoy está a poco más de 1900. Es que el oro ya no sirve ni como refugio valor, que tenemos unas de las mayores tasas de inflación de los últimos años y el precio no sube joder. Estoy harto de ver gente que se cree más lista que nadie por aquí escribiendo sobre lo idiota que es la población por no ver la estafa del dinero fiat y demás mierdas y resulta que los idiotas esos que solo ven la Sexta han invertido en Amazon o en Apple y han aumentado su patrimonio mientras los inteligentes del oro lo han disminuido.
> ...



Diselo a los bancos centrales... que no se enteran de nada....


----------



## jkaza (20 Abr 2022)

Es fácil:

El dinero es deuda, el oro es riqueza real. Si una cosa va bien, la otra irá mal.

Si piensas que todo va a volver a ser como antes y que van a continuar dando créditos infinitos, himbierte en S&P, Bitcoin o cualquier cosa.

Si piensas que hasta aquí ha llegado esta estafa, compra horo.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Es una imposibilidad económica que el oro y la plata no suban a niveles ahora ni soñados en los próximos años.
> 
> No hay nada que los bancos centrales al cargo del sistema financiero y monetario puedan hacer para evitar el colapso. NADA.
> 
> ...



Respecto a los niveles k los MPs o cualkier otro activo puedan alcanzar , su expresión fiat es irrelevante...sin deducirle la inflación...k ésa sí k está YA en términos jamás soñados - en un escenario, manda kojonex, de blankeo, normalización y aceptación - ...y de los k kedan por ver, k cualkiera `puede ya creerse ferpektamente , mejor ni hablar. La clave está en si esos niveles te empobrecerían o enrikezerían respecto al sistema posterior en el k todo se integre, pues a lo k aspira cualkiera es a posicionar idoneamente su patrimonio, supongo.

Los bancos centrales , por otra parte, ya están haciendo algo eficaz para evitar el colapso : Erosionar el fiat. Y precisamente gracias a las nuevas expansiones. Gran parte de la ortodoxia económica global está abrazando ya abiertamente a Andy & Lukas como animales de compañía...y éso ya nos hace avanzar en previsiones y escenarios futuros.

Y resulta , además, k con ese fiat , como canto del cisne hampón de los de siempre , el Olimpo fiat compra activos sólidos. Activos sólidos k muy posiblemente sean vinculados de varios modos, entre otros, por una canasta de activos neutral como Reserva global de consenso. Y en ese vínculo A TODO TIPO DE RIKEZAS REALES podría estar la beatificación e integración de un nuevo activo salido de la nada y acumuláo fiat moribundo mediante como es BTC ...k podría ser la madre del cordero en la salida chanchullada y onerosa , k no colapsada y catastrófica , del USDólar.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Aceptemos que no va a haber patrón oro, que la gente prefiere refugiar su dinero en una buena empresa o en Bitcoin, que el oro es una reminiscencia del pasado y que su valor va a ir bajando poco a poco con los años. Los que no aceptéis esta terrible realidad vais a acabar con unos pisapapeles muy caros.



Pisapapeles caros que guardan los bancos centrales, mientras se molestan en custodiarlo, repatriarlo, suprimir su precio... El típico pisapapeles.

Una piedra amarilla que con anunciar que el banco central ruso la acepta a cambio los rublos necesarios para pagar la factura del gas, hace que su divisa se estabilice en torno al cambio que establece pese a que le impiden validar transacciones internacionales, han congelado la mitad de sus activos e interrumpido casi todos los suministros por parte de los países occidentales... La típica piedra amarilla.

Bitcoin no ha sido utilizado como forma de independizarse del sistema financiero por los países que han sufrido sanciones económicas por parte del emisor del dólar y sus secuaces. Posiblemente esos países han estudiado la opción y, con mejor información que la que tengamos aquí, han preferido usar el oro como forma de evadir sanciones (Irán) y como medio para cambiar la dinámica de funcionamiento del sistema monetario actual al anunciar que exportan en su divisa y que está se puede conseguir a cambio de oro en el banco central (Rusia).

Aquí cada uno ve lo que quiere ver:



Yo veo que este pisapapeles amarillo ya ha sido anunciado como sustituto del dólar y ha conseguido hacer inefectivas las sanciones económicas al rublo con el "prototipo monetario" (así lo llaman en el banco central) de exportar en divisa propia que se puede conseguir a cambio de oro en el banco central del emisor de la misma.

No comprender la relevancia de los acontecimientos (el prototipo monetario ruso) ni sus implicaciones es cosa de cada uno.


----------



## Pintxen (20 Abr 2022)

Hombre, yo entiendo que este es un hilo de MP y es sano debatir si en el futuro el oro subirá o no, pero de ahí a decir poco menos que tener unas onzas es perder dinero... De hecho en principio tener almacenado cualquier metal sería buena idea, siempre habrá un periodo de tiempo en el que ese metal valdrá más, el tema es que tener una reserva de valor almacenando cobre, plomo, hierro, etc requiere de un espacio físico demasiado grande (como una lonja, nave industrial, garaje...) al cual se le podría sacar un rendimiento dándole otro uso.
Hace algún tiempo creo que en este hilo un forero comentó que sería buena idea atesorar monedas de 10 céntimos de euro (están fabricadas en oro nórdico), ya que el valor de los metales que contenía equivalía a un porcentaje bastante grande de su valor facial. Con la inflación actual y la subida de precio de TODOS los metales dentro de poco tendrán que retirar del mercado esas monedas ya que costará más fabricarlas que el valor que tienenen la calle. Ya te digo yo que si alguien tuviese 10.000 € en monedas de 10 cm llegará un día que su valor en metal superará el equivalente a esos 10.000 €. Si no me equivoco ya pasó con las pesetas rubias.


----------



## kikepm (20 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Respecto a los niveles k los MPs o cualkier otro activo puedan alcanzar , su expresión fiat es irrelevante...sin deducirle la inflación...k ésa sí k está YA en términos jamás soñados - en un escenario, manda kojonex, de blankeo, normalización y aceptación - ...y de los k kedan por ver, k cualkiera `puede ya creerse ferpektamente , mejor ni hablar. La clave está en si esos niveles te empobrecerían o enrikezerían respecto al sistema posterior en el k todo se integre, pues a lo k aspira cualkiera es a posicionar idoneamente su patrimonio, supongo.
> 
> Los bancos centrales , por otra parte, ya están haciendo algo eficaz para evitar el colapso : Erosionar el fiat. Y precisamente gracias a las nuevas expansiones. Gran parte de la ortodoxia económica global está abrazando ya abiertamente a Andy & Lukas como animales de compañía...y éso ya nos hace avanzar en previsiones y escenarios futuros.
> 
> Y resulta , además, k con ese fiat , como canto del cisne hampón de los de siempre , el Olimpo fiat compra activos sólidos. Activos sólidos k muy posiblemente sean vinculados de varios modos, entre otros, por una canasta de activos neutral como Reserva global de consenso. Y en ese vínculo A TODO TIPO DE RIKEZAS REALES podría estar la beatificación e integración de un nuevo activo salido de la nada y acumuláo fiat moribundo mediante como es BTC ...k podría ser la madre del cordero en la salida chanchullada y onerosa , k no colapsada y catastrófica , del USDólar.



Por supuesto, yo no comparo los metales con respecto al euro o al dólar, sino con respecto a otros activos reales.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pisapapeles caros que guardan los bancos centrales, mientras se molestan en custodiarlo, repatriarlo, suprimir su precio... El típico pisapapeles.
> 
> Una piedra amarilla que con anunciar que el banco central ruso la acepta a cambio los rublos necesarios para pagar la factura del gas, hace que su divisa se estabilice en torno al cambio que establece pese a que le impiden validar transacciones internacionales, han congelado la mitad de sus activos e interrumpido casi todos los suministros por parte de los países occidentales... La típica piedra amarilla.
> 
> ...



No kerer comprenderlas también es cosa de cada uno.

Va...la penúltima de Doña Vladimira : 









Криптовалютам расписали оборот


Минфин доработал законопроект о майнинге и обращении цифровых активов




www.kommersant.ru





15/04/2022, 00:49
*Facturación diseñada de criptomonedas
Ministerio de Hacienda finalizó proyecto de ley sobre minería y circulación de activos digitales*
104K4 minutos...
El proyecto de ley sobre la regulación de la circulación de monedas digitales en Rusia, finalizado por el Ministerio de Finanzas, contiene un marco regulatorio detallado y, por primera vez, aborda la minería en detalle. Se introduce el concepto de compradores profesionales y no profesionales, así como la obligación de probar. Los expertos creen que el documento abre nuevas oportunidades para los mineros que necesitan salir de la zona gris. Sin embargo, por el contrario, puede llevar a los inversores al mercado negro y los requisitos para los operadores comerciales parecen excesivos.






_Imagen: Viktor Chumachev, Kommersant_


A disposición de Kommersant estaba la versión actual del proyecto de ley del Ministerio de Finanzas "Sobre la moneda digital", que describe las reglas para el comercio y la extracción de dichos activos. La autenticidad del documento fue confirmada por dos fuentes de Kommersant cercanas a la industria. El Ministerio de Finanzas no proporcionó un comentario de inmediato.
El documento establece la terminología asociada a la moneda digital, el marco legal para su circulación y emisión, y una serie de otros aspectos. Introduce una gran cantidad de requisitos de identificación, contabilidad y certificación, sin embargo, como señalan los expertos entrevistados, estos requisitos no afectarán las operaciones con criptomonedas fuera de los objetos de la infraestructura de información rusa.

Según el proyecto de ley, la moneda digital puede aceptarse “como un medio de pago que no sea la unidad monetaria de la Federación Rusa”, así como una inversión, mientras que no debe haber una persona obligada en relación con ella.
La interpretación de este último aspecto, según Sergei Mendeleev, CEO de InDeFi Smart Bank, plantea interrogantes: por ejemplo, el sitio web de Tether afirma que no tiene una persona obligada, pero las fuerzas del orden rusas creen que es Tether LTD.
Un operador de cambio (con un capital de al menos 30 millones de rublos) y un operador de una plataforma de comercio digital (al menos 100 millones de rublos) podrán organizar la circulación de monedas virtuales. El primero realizará la compra y venta de moneda digital “en nombre propio y por cuenta propia anunciando públicamente los precios”, y el segundo realizará subastas organizadas.
El proyecto de ley establece requisitos bastante estrictos para ambos operadores.
Por ejemplo, la creación de una unidad estructural separada, la elaboración de informes anuales, los requisitos para los órganos de administración, los requisitos para el control interno y la auditoría, entre otros. Los operadores deben estar incluidos en un registro especializado, definido como entidades ALD/CFT, y sus actividades serán licenciadas y controladas por un organismo autorizado, que será determinado por el gobierno ruso. También deberán mantener registros de propietarios de monedas digitales, así como almacenar y respaldar diariamente la información comercial. El abogado de blockchain, Mikhail Uspensky, considera que los requisitos para los operadores son "extremadamente exagerados", y solo las instituciones financieras más grandes del país podrán cumplirlos.

Solo las personas jurídicas rusas pueden solicitar el papel de ambos operadores. Los criptointercambios extranjeros, para obtener una licencia para operar en la Federación Rusa, deben crear una entidad comercial.
Según Chen Limin, director financiero y jefe de operaciones comerciales de ICB Fund, el intercambio de Binance podría convertirse en un candidato probable para aterrizar en Rusia si "las próximas sanciones no le prohíben directamente trabajar con el país en su conjunto". Al mismo tiempo, como señala Andrey Tugarin, socio gerente del bufete de abogados GMT Legal, según el proyecto de ley, los rusos no tienen prohibido registrarse en el mercado de divisas y utilizar sus servicios.
Será imposible vender o comprar monedas digitales sin pasar una identificación. El operador podrá depositar y retirar monedas fiduciarias solo a través de bancos utilizando una cuenta bancaria.
Así, según los autores del documento, ambos identificarán a los clientes cuando sean aceptados para el servicio, así como también realizarán procedimientos de cumplimiento y reportarán transacciones sospechosas a Rosfinmonitoring.
Otro término fijo es “monedero electrónico de monedas digitales”, deberán someterse a una certificación obligatoria. Es poco probable que alguien opte por la certificación de billetera, a menos que esta certificación se emita al crear una billetera en recursos populares, cree Chen Limin.
Mikhail Uspensky enfatizó que estamos hablando solo de billeteras en el marco de la infraestructura criptográfica rusa.
Finalmente, por primera vez, el proyecto de ley considera en detalle el proceso minero que podrán realizar las personas jurídicas y los empresarios individuales luego de ser incluidos en el registro respectivo.
Los centros de datos se pueden proporcionar para su uso en minería si es propiedad de una entidad legal rusa. La tributación se establecerá por separado. El Sr. Uspensky considera que mantener un registro de mineros es la forma más conveniente y rápida para que el estado "de alguna manera tome esta área bajo control".

Andrey Tugarin declaró que se eligió el camino de la legalización de la criptomoneda y su facturación en la Federación Rusa. El experto considera que Rusia es una jurisdicción atractiva para la minería debido a la electricidad barata, y la legalización adicional del estado, en su opinión, aumentará la demanda de esta actividad. Stanislav Akulinkin, director financiero del grupo minero más grande de Europa del Este EMCD, cree que no todos los mineros rusos se apresurarán a registrarse en el registro, pero la iniciativa contribuirá al surgimiento de nuevos jugadores importantes en el criptomercado y lo hará posible. multiplicar la inversión en la industria.
Sin embargo, según el Sr. Mendeleev, el proyecto "permisivo" del Ministerio de Finanzas no es diferente del proyecto "prohibitivo" del Banco Central: "nadie cumplirá con la redacción establecida en él, la gente irá a la mercado negro o al DEX (intercambios descentralizados . - *“Kommersant”* ), o a los intercambios occidentales”. Chen Limin estuvo de acuerdo en que es "absolutamente imposible" reducir el tamaño del mercado gris con el proyecto propuesto.











Russia’s Tax Authority: Let Bitcoin, Crypto Be Used In Foreign Trade


Russia’s Federal Tax Service proposed a change to the “On Digital Currency” legislation allowing entities to accept bitcoin as payment in foreign trade.




bitcoinmagazine.com





*Estos comentarios aparecen después de que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, pidió públicamente un discurso razonable en enero, cuando vio que la clara separación de opiniones sobre la minería de bitcoin y su uso para pagos sembraba discordia entre legisladores y reguladores. Putin señaló que el excedente energético de Rusia les da una ventaja competitiva en la minería de bitcoin, que él apoya .*


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Por supuesto, yo no comparo los metales con respecto al euro o al dólar, sino con respecto a otros activos reales.



Sep,sep...si razón no te kito...pero el secreto está en la masa.

Con los matices. los cruces, los timings... van a encular a discreción. Es k ni sikiera ya la lógica vale per sé : NO ES SUFICIENTE .


----------



## OBDC (21 Abr 2022)

Bla bla bla






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> No kerer comprenderlas también es cosa de cada uno.



Cuando vea que el banco central ruso da los rublos necesarios para pagar los nuevos contratos de materias primas rusas a cambio de bitcoin cambiaré de opinión. Tal vez sea que ni Irán ni Rusia comprenden esas supuestas ventajas de las criptos o tal vez sea que tales ventajas sólo existen en la mente de los criptoinversores particulares. Lo que no creo es que no las comprendan.

Mientras tanto, lo que hay es que el rublo para pagar el gas se puede conseguir en los mercados internacionales de divisas o en el banco central ruso a cambio de oro. Entender la implicación de este prototipo monetario que ha puesto Rusia en marcha es cosa de cada uno.

Es lo que hay, con bitcoin no pagas el gas. El artículo que citas, lo único que dice es que van a fichar a todo aquel que use criptos o las mine para que pasen por caja en rublos que es donde van a pagar esos impuestos los criptoinversores rusos. 

De todas formas, queda mucha partida por delante. Los procesos monetarios son lentos y cada paso que se da es estudiado cuidadosamente, evaluando pros y contras (ten por seguro que Rusia e Irán han estudiado cuidadosamente el tema y se han decidido por el oro) igual que hacen ahora respecto al uso del dólar que, pese a que ambos quieren deshacerse de él, no resulta tan sencillo ya que las dinámicas que genera su uso imposibilita prescindir completamente sin que haya un sustituto que permite que la economía siga funcionando:









Russia and China cannot in a moment abandon settlements in dollars — official


Sergey Nosov pointed out that his ministry and their Chinese colleagues are working on the so-called "controlled risks, "weighing all the pros and cons"




tass.com





_Rusia y China no pueden en un momento abandonar por completo los asentamientos en dólares, dijo Sergey Nosov, jefe del departamento para Asia, África y América Latina del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio.

"*Por supuesto, nuestros colegas chinos también lo entienden muy bien y nos guían de que no hay milagros de una sola vez, y todos nosotros, tanto nuestra economía como la economía china, vivimos en las condiciones de la economía global, y en un momento abandonar los asentamientos en dólares. Ciertamente es imposible cortar cualquier vínculo con el mundo exterior en un momento", dijo.*

Hablaba en una reunión del grupo parlamentario para las relaciones con el parlamento de China.

El funcionario agregó que su ministerio y sus colegas chinos *están trabajando en los llamados "riesgos controlados", sopesando todos los pros y los contras*.

Según Nosov, varios bancos chinos operan en Rusia, incluido ICBC, que ofrece liquidaciones en monedas nacionales.

"*Pero somos muy conscientes de que este banco opera en todo el mundo y no puede tomar decisiones frenéticas que generen riesgos para sus actividades en los EE. UU., Europa, etc. Pero dentro de las capacidades existentes, estamos haciendo todo lo necesario con nuestros compañeros para superar todos los desafíos necesarios*", señaló el funcionario.

Más temprano, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China informó que las autoridades chinas no descartan la posibilidad de cambiar a rublos o yuanes en el comercio de energía con Rusia. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China también dijo que las empresas chinas tienen la intención de utilizar más activamente los rublos o el yuan en el comercio con la Federación Rusa "sobre una base equitativa y de beneficio mutuo, teniendo en cuenta los cambios en la situación del mercado"._


----------



## Pete Best (21 Abr 2022)

YoArnold83 dijo:


> Entonces todo a la plata?



Si la plata está todavía peor que el oro, está casi a la mitad de su máximo histórico y además hay que pagar IVA



kikepm dijo:


> Es una imposibilidad económica que el oro y la plata no suban a niveles ahora ni soñados en los próximos años.
> 
> No hay nada que los bancos centrales al cargo del sistema financiero y monetario puedan hacer para evitar el colapso. NADA.
> 
> ...



A esto me refería, la tan pronosticada caída del sistema financiero. Pasa lo mismo que con el Paek Oil, nos anunciaban que para el año 2000 se acababa el petróleo, y ahí sigue de momento. No digo que no vaya a haber crisis pero creo que subestimáis al sistema en su capacidad para reinventarse. Yo tengo claro que no voy a apostar mi dinero a una hipotética caída del sistema financiero.


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuando vea que el banco central ruso da los rublos necesarios para pagar los nuevos contratos de materias primas rusas a cambio de bitcoin cambiaré de opinión. Tal vez sea que ni Irán ni Rusia comprenden esas supuestas ventajas de las criptos o tal vez sea que tales ventajas sólo existen en la mente de los criptoinversores particulares. Lo que no creo es que no las comprendan.
> 
> Mientras tanto, lo que hay es que el rublo para pagar el gas se puede conseguir en los mercados internacionales de divisas o en el banco central ruso a cambio de oro. Entender la implicación de este prototipo monetario que ha puesto Rusia en marcha es cosa de cada uno.
> 
> ...



No me puedo perder en todo éso...sería estar a mercé de cualkier nueva historieta y doy por sentado k llegarán un millón más. Y a unos y otros las nuevas historietas no les faltan...lo k ocurre es k las emitidas desde Rusia se presentan como excluyentes y las k llegan desde otros puntos, incluso antagónicos, NO.

Todo éso k expones es ya sabido , o va en la línea general de lo k pusieron sobre la mesa. Pero primero eran Rublos por Oro, después Euros por Rublos, después - lo k es radicalmente distinto -...y, por cierto, para países "enemijos"...para los hamijos, podría admitirse Bitcoin para los rublos/Gas. Iwal k decían k se apoyaría la minería. Y siguen diciéndolo. Para ké usos o usuarios ? Ké más da ? Implicaría k BTC es hábil. Un truño k hace nada era oficialmente una frikada.

Y si BTC es oficial, institucional, kastuzamente hábil - como ya se proclama y reclama desde otras vías - el reciclado de fiat infinito cobra sentido integramente y es ferpektamente posible...k es lo k importa para continuar su expansión y en 12 años ya con resultados proporcionales evidentes.

El arbitrage famoso, sin embargo, NO es evidente. Dónde se da ? Kién lo aprovecha ? Ké constancia hay ? Yo , tras ver clarisimamente esa perspectiva, me jarto de buscar y no encuentro ni una prueba de k se esté dando.

Menos constancia aún hay de NINGÚN "patrón Oro"...cosa k tú posteas como un hecho a día de hoy. Incluso afirmas k existe de facto...y no es cierto. Y kien lea , se confunde.

Como NINGUNA constancia hay, por ejemplo, de k BTC pueda alterar su supply. Perspectiva absolutamente nefasta para la base de cuaklkier sistema económico k tú afirmas como "ejperto en Bitcoin" y olé...y asínnn transmites a los demás. Seas partidario de crypto o no, éso es FALSO. Y no hablo de k sea incorrecto, sino de k es MENTIRA, y además, tú lo sabes...y sin embarbo, lo dices para ridiculizar y desautorizar esa opción y akojonar gratuitamente al personal. Y éso, no es de recibo, porke impide deliberadamente a kien lea comprender el particular o saber lo k tiene o podría tener entre manos. Un Fork de BTC no altera el supply de BTC , como una fotocopia de un euro no altera el supply del euro. El juego de manos intencionado es evidente...e insisto, lo peor es k para tí, k lo usas a conciencia , absolutamente evidente. Pero lo usas. Y éso no sólo no está bien, sino k distorsiona totalmente la info k se expone y la comprensión de kien no sabe. Y éso no tiene k ver con "cambiar de opinión" , pues la correcta, ya la conoces. Asínnn k tú me dirás.

Tampoco entiendo k tú - en el típico cuñáo sin puta idea me importaría una mierda, pero tú no eres desconocedor rotundo de la copla, ni mucho menos - aludas a BTC como algo k - obviamente - te puede salir bien económicamente o no, pues lo llevas desautorizando CATEGORICAMENTE y tildando de truño insustancial desde k estaba en dos cifras - y, como te comentaba en el párrafo anterior, con argumentos más k cuestionables - ...y éso ha podido crear perjuicio en mucha gente k lea, para empezar, el de deshechar una posición sólida con la comodidá de no empufarse hasta las trancas jugándose las pelotas , opción k muchos de kienes atiendan esas críticas sin sustancia sencillamente, han perdido por ese coste oportunidá k genera el enmierdamiento gratuíto. Y no me parece justo. Bastantes caprichitos personales, sectarismos y panfletadas vendeburras ha tocado mamarse en los hylos bitcoñeros del foro como para tenerlos optando por otras vías también.

Por mix partex, lo único k niego es el monolito informativo de NAHIDE en este guirigay interesado. Y, por supuesto, el de los ruskys o China, también, faltaría piú. A cuenta de Kastuzos, todos unos hijos de la gran puta mientras no se demuestre lo contrario...y en esa estamos y de ké manera. Y además, tan pichi con éso, porke saltarse ese escepticismo keda en manos de kakadualo...con lo k ayákadakualo. Simple.

En cuanto llegue, si lo hace, pues ferpekto y cero problemas, tó lo contrario. Entiendo ambos planteamientos como complementarios y ese encaje, iría como un wante. De hecho, creo k puede ser de lo más práctico para cualkiera y k merece la pena sopesarlo.

Pero vamos viendo. Con tantos intereses y/o forofadas por medio, siempre.

Un saludo.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> El arbitrage famoso, sin embargo, NO es evidente. Dónde se da ? Kién lo aprovecha ? Ké constancia hay ? Yo , tras ver clarisimamente esa perspectiva, me jarto de buscar y no encuentro ni una prueba de k se esté dando.



El arbitraje entre diferentes tipos de cambio (el del rublo en los mercados internacionales y el del rublo a cambio de oro) se traduce en que el rublo a vuelto rápidamente a los valores de antes de las sanciones tras anunciar Rusia dos medidas que hay que entender juntas (exporta en rublos y el banco central ruso los ofrece a cambio de oro).

El arbitraje mencionado es, en mi opinión, lo que explica que el rublo se haya recuperado desde que el banco central anunció unas medidas que implican una posibilidad de arbitraje ya que hay dos tipos de cambio diferentes (rublo-oro y rublo-eurodolar) pese a que se han congelado la mitad de las reservas del Banco central, hayan bloqueado el acceso al SWIFT a la mayoría de su sistema financiero y el resto de sanciones económicas.

Si tienes una explicación diferente para esa recuperación, exponla.




juli dijo:


> Menos constancia aún hay de NINGÚN "patrón Oro"...cosa k tú posteas como un hecho a día de hoy. Incluso afirmas k existe de facto...y no es cierto. Y kien lea , se confunde.



El hecho de que los bancos centrales sigan afirmando a día de hoy que el oro es la base del sistema monetario pese a que, en teoría, el oro no tiene relevancia desde que no tiene cambio fijo con el dólar si que resulta confuso.

El oro no tiene relevancia en el sistema financiero según la creencia popular pero todos los grandes bancos centrales lo poseen, en los últimos años aumentandolas o repatriandolas... Es completamente incoherente.

Cada uno vence está disonancia cognitiva como quiere. En mi opinión, la mejor forma de explicarlo es que seguimos en un patrón oro (pues sigue siendo la base del sistema monetario viendo cómo actúan los bancos centrales y afirman en sus páginas web) con un cambio variable respecto a la divisa fiat de referencia, el dólar.

En 1971, se pase de un cambio fijo fiat-oro a un cambio variable fiat-oro. Me parece que describe mejor la situación y sirve para entender mejor lo que ocurre.

Si el oro sigue siendo la base del sistema monetario, tal y como dicen los bancos centrales y confirman sus actos, cómo quieres llamar al sistema desde que en 1971 dejó de haber un cambio fijo oro-dolar?

Hasta 1971, patrón oro con cambio fijo respecto al fiat y desde entonces, patrón oro con cambio variable respecto al fiat. Mi intención no es confundir si no describir la realidad mejor (el oro sigue siendo a día de hoy la base del sistema monetario aunque no tenga un cambio fijo con las divisas fiat), creo que quien afirma que el oro no tiene relevancia desde 1971 es quien está creando confusión distorsionando la realidad.

Igualmente, como "experto en bitcoin" intento explicar correctamente los términos que se emplean popularmente y que crean una visión distorsionada de la realidad pero que permiten que a nivel cognitivo las criptos parezcan "oro digital". Llamar "minería" al proceso de validación, por ejemplo. Una confusión de términos que lleva a la gente a proyectar las características del oro en las criptos.


juli dijo:


> Como NINGUNA constancia hay, por ejemplo, de k BTC pueda alterar su supply. Perspectiva absolutamente nefasta para la base de cuaklkier sistema económico k tú afirmas como "ejperto en Bitcoin" y olé...y asínnn transmites a los demás. Seas partidario de crypto o no, éso es FALSO. Y no hablo de k sea incorrecto, sino de k es MENTIRA, y además, tú lo sabes...y sin embarbo, lo dices para ridiculizar y desautorizar esa opción y akojonar gratuitamente al personal. Y éso, no es de recibo, porke impide deliberadamente a kien lea comprender el particular o saber lo k tiene o podría tener entre manos. Un Fork de BTC no altera el supply de BTC



Un fork se produce cuando hay diferencias de opinión entre la comunidad Bitcoin (entre sus desarrolladores principalmente) respecto a cómo resolver los problemas que se van presentando. Si hay desacuerdo, se resuelve duplicando la base de datos cada una de ellas con su propio protocolo de funcionamiento.

Ya ha ocurrido (hay varios forks de bitcoin) y seguirá ocurriendo pues siempre hay diferentes formas de resolver los problemas que vayan a ir apareciendo.

Estas diferencia de opinión pueden incluir aumentar la cantidad de bitcoins y podría crearse un nuevo fork. Tengo entendido que hay una propuesta para aumentar la cantidad de bitcoins de 21 a 23 millones.

Qué puedes garantizar de un activo que se duplica cada vez que hay diferencias de opinión sobre cómo resolver problemas que inevitablemente van a aparecer? Son situaciones que no tienen nada que ver con el oro, no hay forks que multipliquen tus monedas ni una comunidad que puede cambiar de opinión como de chaqueta.

Espero que algún "experto en bitcoin" me diga que los forks no existen y me trago mis palabras. También me las trago si un día a "la comunidad tras el proyecto oro 1.0" decide hacer un fork porque no hay consenso y duplica los metales preciosos existentes creando nuevos elementos de la tabla periódica.

_Supongo que estos riesgos también habrán sido tenidos en cuenta a la hora de descartar las criptos por parte de los países que sufren sanciones pese a la creencia popular sobre lo seguras y eficaces son para independizarse del sistema monetario fiat._


----------



## FranMen (21 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Si la plata está todavía peor que el oro, está casi a la mitad de su máximo histórico y además hay que pagar IVA
> 
> 
> 
> A esto me refería, la tan pronosticada caída del sistema financiero. Pasa lo mismo que con el Paek Oil, nos anunciaban que para el año 2000 se acababa el petróleo, y ahí sigue de momento. No digo que no vaya a haber crisis pero creo que subestimáis al sistema en su capacidad para reinventarse. Yo tengo claro que no voy a apostar mi dinero a una hipotética caída del sistema financiero.



Qué pasó con la libra antes que el dólar? Pues eso


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El arbitraje entre diferentes tipos de cambio (el del rublo en los mercados internacionales y el del rublo a cambio de oro) se traduce en que el rublo a vuelto rápidamente a los valores de antes de las sanciones tras anunciar Rusia dos medidas que hay que entender juntas (exporta en rublos y el banco central ruso los ofrece a cambio de oro).
> 
> El arbitraje mencionado es, en mi opinión, lo que explica que el rublo se haya recuperado desde que el banco central anunció unas medidas que implican una posibilidad de arbitraje ya que hay dos tipos de cambio diferentes (rublo-oro y rublo-eurodolar) pese a que se han congelado la mitad de las reservas del Banco central, hayan bloqueado el acceso al SWIFT a la mayoría de su sistema financiero y el resto de sanciones económicas.
> 
> ...



Nada de todo éso tiene k ver con lo k yo he posteado.

1- Por supuestón k no tengo ninguna exposición distinta...de hecho, en seguida comenté k lo k inicialmente iba a ser Oro por materias primas se podía kedar , con las "opciones B" facilitadas por la propia Rusia, en apuntalar el rublo y no en socavar directamente el Comex o revalorizar el Gold.
Sólo el Oro por materias primas puentearía el dólar...el resto son trucos...k probablemente por éso precisamente se produzcan, para trucar ...y con colaboración de tantísimos actores en el chow. La solución es fácil : Gold por materias primas en países k estén de acuerdo con ello y en desacuerdo publicamente con la imposición del USD...y a otra cosa. Hay estructura y medios. Más simple no puede ser.

2- El patrón Oro de facto al k te referías es el k surgiría de su anclaje al rublo...ni el presuntamente existente desde el 71 - una cosa es k el Oro siga siendo más valioso de lo k kienes kieren desvirtuarlo proclaman y otra, k dicte un patrón monetario sobre la economía mundial - , ni l´awela k fuma. Y éso no ha creado, a día de hoy, ningún patrón "de facto".


3- Un Fork es un fork...y una copia no altera el original ni puede multiplicar ad infinitum sus unidades , sino crear OTRO sistema con OTRAS unidades. De hecho, un fork es precisamente un recurso de seguridá de la cadena para k cualkier okurrentsia peregrina no altere el original lo más mínimo. Es curioso k tú, k insistes tanto en la utilización política del dinero para descalificar BTC obvies precisamente ésto.

Un Fork es una cadena nueva k no altera la existente ni sus unidades monetarias. Si kieres seguir ese juego, tú mixmo, lamento k seas incapaz de admitir en público algo tan simple...pero como me consta k lo entiendes ferpektamente, pues cero segundos más para ello. Sólo espero k kien se interese , lo pille y no entre en universos paralelos de kinta dimensión k creen un galimatías ande no lo hay , es todo.

Creo k los 3 puntos kedan claros y en realidá todo es bastante sencillo, como ves. Admitir cerros de Úbeda ya es abrir la puerta a trolleos interminables, k son los k aportan tanto alarmas gratuítas en los anti como beneficios infinitos en los pro. Desde mi punto, detesto lo uno y lo otro, pues ambos buscan distorsionar.

Imo y basicamente , BTC está creado para evitar el colapso del desvarío fiat...k es lo k automaticamente provocaría el Oro como ancla de un sistema monetario. Por ahora y salvo China , todo diox está por la labor de* admitir* en uno u otro grado BTC como VALOR - y China , sin admitirlo, fue su paraíso minero hasta los 18 miyones de unidades de un total INALTERABLE de 21...de hecho, "casualmente" las más baratas de minar Y ATESORAR , fíjate tú... tras lo k exportó el sector al resto del mundo -. K unos lo hagan para resetear su disparate de impresión y otros, con el premio de un sistema mejor en el k sus intereses se vean reflejados parcialmente, es otro cantar...pero todos, en una u otra medida, estarían trabajando , mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, en lo mixmo.

Atención a ello y sus previsibles "cortocircuitos"...y listo. Cortocircuitos más esperables para kien lo clasifike todo en standards únicos y peor, excluyentes . Pero para éso, como siempre...ayákakualo.

Por cierto, no aspiro a poseer la razón , en ningún modo...pero sí a k ruido y milongas no contribuyan a impedir una perspectiva clara, en ésto o en lo k sea, con lo k tampoco entraré en caracoleos infinitos k no lleven sino a más enredos. No arreglaría nada, sino tó lo contrario. Y además, ni tiempo ni ganas, imagínate.

Un saludo.


----------



## Atolladero (21 Abr 2022)

"Silver eagles are selling for $39 and bars are going for $29 I watched a video of a person buying on comex it took him about 10 weeks and $5 over spot plus 7 or 8 stops on order before physical silver got to them" Comentario extraído de un foro de inversión 

Las águilas plateadas se venden a $39 y las barras a $29. Vi un video de una persona que compraba en comex. Le tomó alrededor de 10 semanas y $5 sobre el precio al contado más 7 u 8 paradas en el pedido antes de que la plata física llegara a ellos.

¿A este tipo de tejemanejes te refieres cuando hablas de capacidad de reinvención? Eres consciente de la cantidad de suicidios, familias rotas y desequilibrios que provocan tus amiguetes del sistema financiero.

Sabes acaso que el imperio español a pesar de quebrar varias veces nunca desvirtuó sus monedas de plata. Por mi que reviente tu sistema financiero en millones de cachitos.

Pete Best

A esto me refería, la tan pronosticada caída del sistema financiero. Pasa lo mismo que con el Paek Oil, nos anunciaban que para el año 2000 se acababa el petróleo, y ahí sigue de momento. No digo que no vaya a haber crisis pero creo que subestimáis al sistema en su capacidad para reinventarse. Yo tengo claro que no voy a apostar mi dinero a una hipotética caída del sistema financiero.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Un Fork es un fork...y una copia no altera el original ni puede multiplicar ad infinitum sus unidades , sino crear OTRO sistema con OTRAS unidades. De hecho, un fork es precisamente un recurso de seguridá de la cadena para k cualkier okurrentsia peregrina no altere el original lo más mínimo. Es curioso k tú, k insistes tanto en la utilización política del dinero para descalificar BTC obvies precisamente ésto.



Un fork es una división de la cadena de bloques respaldada cada una de ellas por parte de la comunidad que crea dos protocolos distintos y por tanto dos bases de datos diferentes. Ambos aseguran ser la solución a los problemas a los que se enfrentan en su lucha contra el malvado fiat y ser más fieles al espíritu de Shatosi. Los seguidores de los diferentes protocolos se insultan y dicen que los otros son "shitcoins".

Tal vez sea cosa mía pero me recuerda a esta escena de la vida de Bryan:



Por mi parte dejo aquí el tema que ya he sido acusado de disidente o, peor aún, de ser un agente romano, muchas veces por hablar de criptos con "expertos"


----------



## Construction Vehicle (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Espero que algún "experto en bitcoin" me diga que los forks no existen y me trago mis palabras. También me las trago si un día a "la comunidad tras el proyecto oro 1.0" decide hacer un fork porque no hay consenso y duplica los metales preciosos existentes creando nuevos elementos de la tabla periódica.



En eso permitaseme discrepar. La idea de los metales nobles como reserva de valor no deja de ser un consenso, bastante mas solido que el blockchain, pero consenso a fin de cuentas y por tanto sometido a las decisiones politicas. Perfectamente podrian sumarse al carro del oro otros metales como la plata o incluso el platino para multiplicar la base monetaria sin traicionar la esencia del modelo (reserva de valor perdurable, divisible, de suministro escaso y agradable a la vista). 

De hecho, la plata fue durante siglos la base del comercio mundial, hasta que el "oro del pobre" fue desmonetarizado sin miramientos y de forma totalmente arbitraria en 1873. Es curioso, 150 años mas tarde seguimos obcecados con el oro y nadie se acuerda del patron plata, ni siquiera los mas acerrimos hispanistas terciofilos.


----------



## ESC (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un fork es una división de la cadena de bloques respaldada que crea dos protocolos diferentes. Ambos aseguran ser la solución a los problemas a los que se enfrentan en su lucha contra el malvado fiat y ser más fieles al espíritu de Shatosi. Los seguidores de los diferentes protocolos se insultan y dicen que los otros son "shitcoins".
> 
> Tal vez sea cosa mía pero me recuerda a esta escena de la vida de Bryan:
> 
> ...



El fiat-deuda parece indestructible. Qué duda cabe.


----------



## ESC (21 Abr 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> En eso permitaseme discrepar. La idea de los metales nobles como reserva de valor no deja de ser un consenso, bastante mas solido que el blockchain, pero consenso a fin de cuentas y por tanto sometido a las decisiones politicas. Perfectamente podrian sumarse al carro del oro otros metales como la plata o incluso el platino para multiplicar la base monetaria sin traicionar la esencia del modelo (reserva de valor perdurable, divisible, de suministro escaso y agradable a la vista).
> 
> De hecho, la plata fue durante siglos la base del comercio mundial, hasta que el "oro del pobre" fue desmonetarizado sin miramientos y de forma totalmente arbitraria en 1873. Es curioso, 150 años mas tarde seguimos obcecados con el oro y nadie se acuerda del patron plata, ni siquiera los mas acerrimos hispanistas terciofilos.



Son sus propiedades químicas y el nimio hecho de que exista. Resulta difícil no llegar a un consenso sobre ello, sería negar la realidad.

Cuestión aparte es la de emplear dichos metales como forma oficial de dinero. 

Consensuar, no recuerdo cuando fue la última vez que consensue.... algo. Lo que sea.


----------



## ESC (21 Abr 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> En eso permitaseme discrepar. La idea de los metales nobles como reserva de valor no deja de ser un consenso, bastante mas solido que el blockchain, pero consenso a fin de cuentas y por tanto sometido a las decisiones politicas. Perfectamente podrian sumarse al carro del oro otros metales como la plata o incluso el platino para multiplicar la base monetaria sin traicionar la esencia del modelo (reserva de valor perdurable, divisible, de suministro escaso y agradable a la vista).
> 
> De hecho, la plata fue durante siglos la base del comercio mundial, hasta que el "oro del pobre" fue desmonetarizado sin miramientos y de forma totalmente arbitraria en 1873. Es curioso, 150 años mas tarde seguimos obcecados con el oro y nadie se acuerda del patron plata, ni siquiera los mas acerrimos hispanistas terciofilos.



Qué más esas discrepancias, muy a mi pesar.


----------



## Atolladero (21 Abr 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> En eso permitaseme discrepar. La idea de los metales nobles como reserva de valor no deja de ser un consenso, bastante mas solido que el blockchain, pero consenso a fin de cuentas y por tanto sometido a las decisiones politicas. Perfectamente podrian sumarse al carro del oro otros metales como la plata o incluso el platino para multiplicar la base monetaria sin traicionar la esencia del modelo (reserva de valor perdurable, divisible, de suministro escaso y agradable a la vista).
> 
> De hecho, la plata fue durante siglos la base del comercio mundial, hasta que el "oro del pobre" fue desmonetarizado sin miramientos y de forma totalmente arbitraria en 1873. Es curioso, 150 años mas tarde seguimos obcecados con el oro y nadie se acuerda del patron plata, ni siquiera los mas acerrimos hispanistas terciofilos.



A mucha honra. Es que además del patrón plata el imperio español tenía una cosmovisión cristiana, que los tecno-idolatras no queréis ver.

Aquí te dejo un regalito, Filadelfia primera capital de EEUU o eso creo. Bruce springsteen, era un visionario...


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un fork es una división de la cadena de bloques respaldada que crea dos protocolos diferentes. Ambos aseguran ser la solución a los problemas a los que se enfrentan en su lucha contra el malvado fiat y ser más fieles al espíritu de Shatosi. Los seguidores de los diferentes protocolos se insultan y dicen que los otros son "shitcoins".
> 
> Tal vez sea cosa mía pero me recuerda a esta escena de la vida de Bryan:
> 
> ...



JOJOJO...pero si el ejperto, eres tú.  El manoseo sobre las cryptos k tú haces pasa por éso y lo k se tercie. El asunto es k los boomers k pululan por akí podrían haber mulpilicáo sus onzas por decenas, cientos ó miles...y se van a comer los mocos.

Una docena de años de liar al personal con trolas sobre BTC , no te parece suficiente ? Ni k te reconfortase haberlo hecho. Seguro k a muchos no les hace ni puta gracia haber seguido esas premisas , ni por parte de zoketes...ni de malintencionáos.

En fin...un fork lo haces tú y tu caniche si te sale de los wevox y sabes, iwal k imprimir euros rosa fucsia o con el jeto de tu vecino, sin k afecte en absoluto a los originales, como cualkiera puede entender. *Cosa k TÚ entiendes ferpektamente*...aunke salgas con espiritixmos , romanos y otros recursos chuscos...k como el resto de entelekias , te sacas de la manga TÚ, pues nahide te las ha mencionáo akí . Y k te las suelte el Mojón, como a cualkiera, porke no es más k otro especulaór de info a medida k tal baila, aunke al revés...pues poco sugiere sobre el topik. El caso es k ni una ni otra postura acercan a la realidá y a una info provechosa, k supongo k es de lo poco k a título personal se podría sacar en claro akí.

Ahora pasas de ejperto en Bitcoin...a acusadito , victimita y disidente ? Joder, ni Mortadelo y sus disfraces, maifrén. Pero wé...k de cualkier modo, éso es libre y legítimo, y per sé, no perjudica a nahide , asínnn k ayákadakualo. *Pero* *engañar y liar al personal, NO*. Y éso tú lo haces deliberadamente y es peligroso para terceros...iwal k cuando se hace desde el punto contrario. Lo mixmito.

Y no es plan, éso es todo. Espero k hasta ahí podamos estar d´acuerdo.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, como tó clarito...dejo link para retomar el topik central del hylo...a cuenta de la Licencia pa´imprimir sin fin k , de rebote y a cuenta de Putin el malote y olé, ya se ha curráo la Kastuza global.





" Con los niveles de deuda soberana mundial donde están, una crisis energética mundial se convertirá rápidamente en una crisis de deuda soberana mundial. Parece que ya ha comenzado de hecho".






"Estados Unidos puede pagar cualquier deuda que tenga porque siempre podemos imprimir dinero..."

Alan Greenspan



Los países continúan acumulando #oro .


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> JOJOJO...pero si el ejperto, eres tú.  El manoseo sobre las cryptos k tú haces pasa por éso y lo k se tercie. El asunto es k los boomers k pululan por akí podrían haber mulpilicáo sus onzas por decenas, cientos ó miles...y se van a comer los mocos.



Entiendo que cada cual es mayorcito para responsabilizarse de sus decisiones y no culpar a los demás de no haberse hecho "rico". 

Dicho esto, pues no tenemos más que hablar.


----------



## Furillo (21 Abr 2022)

Reino Unido prohíbe las importaciones de caviar ruso, plata y otros productos de alta gama – POLITICO

Reino Unido prohíbe las importaciones de caviar ruso, *plata* y otros productos de alta gama 

El Reino Unido impuso una prohibición de importación de caviar ruso como parte de un nuevo tramo de sanciones contra el régimen de Vladimir Putin por la guerra en Ucrania.

El gobierno del Reino Unido anunció el jueves prohibiciones de importación de plata rusa, productos de madera y artículos de lujo. Las últimas medidas también aumentarán los aranceles en 35 puntos porcentuales sobre productos rusos y bielorrusos por valor de alrededor de £ 130 millones, incluidos diamantes y caucho.

Al anunciar las sanciones, la secretaria de Comercio, Anne-Marie Trevelyan, dijo que el Reino Unido “continúa hombro con hombro con Ucrania”.
“Estamos aprovechando todas las oportunidades que tenemos para aumentar la presión para aislar la economía rusa y estas medidas adicionales apretarán los tornillos, cerrando lucrativas vías de financiación para la maquinaria de guerra de Putin”, dijo.

El canciller Rishi Sunak dijo que las “importantes sanciones” elevarán los aranceles de importación y las prohibiciones totales del Reino Unido sobre productos rusos a más de 1.000 millones de libras esterlinas, “imponiendo más dolor económico a la economía de Putin por sus bárbaros e injustificados ataques a una nación soberana”.

El jueves temprano, el Reino Unido apuntó a una variedad de generales rusos y compañías de defensa involucradas en la guerra en Ucrania en su última ronda de sanciones.

El Reino Unido ya prohibió la importación de productos de hierro y acero de Rusia y Bielorrusia, además de detener las exportaciones de artículos de lujo a Rusia, entre otras medidas.


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que cada cual es mayorcito para responsabilizarse de sus decisiones y no culpar a los demás de no haberse hecho "rico".



Por supuestón.

Por éso es más k recomendable ser exigente con la info k volkemos. Supongo.

Porke como mayorcito lo puede pagar más de uno...k no ha posteáo ná.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (21 Abr 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> A mucha honra. Es que además del patrón plata el imperio español tenía una cosmovisión cristiana, que los tecno-idolatras no queréis ver.
> 
> Aquí te dejo un regalito, Filadelfia primera capital de EEUU o eso creo. Bruce springsteen, era un visionario...



Antes que nada, rogaria que no me meta en el saco de los tecnoidolatras, Hararis y demas intelectuales con acceso a la impresora de la FED.

Sobre el patron oro, hay que rendirse a la evidencia: es un invento puramente anglosajon al que se dio forma entre los siglos XVII y XIX y que fue construido en contra de las naciones que funcionaban con plata: España, la India y China.

Lo ironico del caso es que viendo el invento del rublo-oro que tanto ha llamado la atencion al forero @Spielzeug, podria darse el caso que la misma arma que los anglos usaron para humillar a Asia se vuelva en su contra. Veremos .

Y ya que ya puesto un video sobre los estragos del fentanilo en Filadelfia, permitaseme autocitar mi hilo sobre el estado social y sanitario de la sociedad americana, con inquietantes parecidos con la URSS terminal.









Paralelismos demograficos EEUU / URSS [Hilo con graficas, datos y demas]


Corria 1976. Emmanuel Todd, un pipiolo frances de buena familia y recien salido de la exclusiva Science Po parisina tiene la desfachatez de escribir un libro sobre la situacion en la URSS desde la distancia, llegando al extremo de describirla como un regimen a punto de venirse abajo. Lo titula...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## IvanRios (21 Abr 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> En eso permitaseme discrepar. La idea de los metales nobles como reserva de valor no deja de ser un consenso, bastante mas solido que el blockchain, pero consenso a fin de cuentas y por tanto sometido a las decisiones politicas. Perfectamente podrian sumarse al carro del oro otros metales como la plata o incluso el platino para multiplicar la base monetaria sin traicionar la esencia del modelo (reserva de valor perdurable, divisible, de suministro escaso y agradable a la vista).
> 
> De hecho, la plata fue durante siglos la base del comercio mundial, hasta que el "oro del pobre" fue desmonetarizado sin miramientos y de forma totalmente arbitraria en 1873. Es curioso, 150 años mas tarde seguimos obcecados con el oro y nadie se acuerda del patron plata, ni siquiera los mas acerrimos hispanistas terciofilos.



El oro como reserva de valor es en efecto fruto de un consenso social o convención, lo cual no implica que esté sometido estrictamente a decisiones políticas. Bien puede lo político "decretar" que el oro no tiene ningún valor y la sociedad seguir valorando el oro como así viene siendo desde hace miles de años, y no por decisiones políticas.

Por otra parte, así es, el valor de los metales para la humanidad (plata, cobre, platino, hierro...) no serían fruto de ningún consenso sino que emanaría de sus propiedades, propiedades que los hacen únicos e imprescindibles para la civilización humana (y cada vez más). De ahí que a mí personalmente me interese más la plata que incluso el oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Por supuestón.
> 
> *Por éso es más k recomendable ser exigente con la info k volkemos*. Supongo.
> 
> Porke como mayorcito lo puede pagar más de uno...k no ha posteáo ná.



Cada uno lo hace lo mejor que puede, yo por mi parte, soy exigente y no me gusta que se llame "minería" a un proceso de validación de transacciones.

Prefiero llamar actualización de la base de datos a los "bloques de la cadena" pues me parece que describe mejor la realidad. Me parece ser más exigente con la realidad intentar describir con la mayor precisión los conceptos.

Prefiero llamar patrón oro con cambio variable al sistema actual ya que me parece que refleja mejor la situación y es más coherente para explicar lo que ocurre.

Pero eres muy libre de quedarte en la incoherencia de pensar que el papel del oro es irrelevante pese a que en la última década los bancos centrales orientales hayan aumentado sus reservas, las hayan repatriado...

También eres muy libre de pensar que Rusia e Irán son imbéciles por no usar "oro digital que se mina en una cadena de bloques" que "es idóneo" para evitar un sistema monetario en el que el oro es irrelevante desde que "no hay un cambio fijo con el dólar".

Pero, en cualquier caso, el único responsable de tus decisiones eres tú mismo, no me vengas con gilipolleces de que por mi culpa la gente es pobre. Es halagador que me creas capaz de influir tanto en la gente pero creo que estás completamente equivocado: sal a la calle y pregunta a la gente, no te van a decir nada que me vayas a leer a mi.

Por mucho que quiera, los "mineros" los seguirán llamando así aunque su labor no tenga nada que ver con la minería si no con la validación de transacciones.

Esa es mi relevancia. Si me crees más importante de lo que soy a la hora de crear opinión o mover mercados, sinceramente, se te va la cabeza mucho. Si crees que te vas a hacer pobre si me haces caso, no me lo hagas pero no me responsabilices a mi de lo que haga cualquiera que no sea yo.


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cada uno lo hace lo mejor que puede, yo por mi parte, soy exigente y no me gusta que se llame "minería" a un proceso de validación de transacciones.
> 
> Prefiero llamar actualización de la base de datos a los "bloques de la cadena" pues me parece que describe mejor la realidad. Me parece ser más exigente con la realidad intentar describir con la mayor precisión los conceptos.
> 
> ...



Joder, vaya brasa.

A ver, onvre...escribes para suknormales o ké kojonex ?

El 100% de lo k has soltáo son historietas sin NADA k ver con lo k yo te he posteáo. Sobre ellas se ha posteáo ad infinitum akí y son interpretativas. Cero problemas.

Éso sí : 100 de cada 100. Está bien, tó ferpekto y encajaíto, los romanos, las relevanzias , mover mercáos y l´awela k fuma. Pero sólo te he reprochado una cosa , ni sikiera te he preguntáo porké lo haces, porke me importa una rreputa mierda. Entiendo k es chungo y lo expongo. Tú no escribes para mí ni yo para tí, ésto es un foro donde se intercambia info. Más sencillo no pué ser y tú de tonto tienes pokito.

Porké sueltas falacias a sabiendas de k son falsas ? y fundamentalmente, porke afirmas k BTC es infinito cuando sabes AL DEDILLO k no es asínnn.

Y ya. Y sinceramente, viendo cómo tomas el asunto,y no me extraña, hace rato k me importa ya una mierda k contestes o no. Sólo lo destaco, pues no lo veo ninguna chorrada para kien venga a informarse.

No necesitas mi permiso ni el de nahide para postear lo k te salga de los kojonex, faltaría piú. Tú sueltas lo tuyo y yo lo mío. Y ayákadakualo.

Un saludo.


----------



## YoArnold83 (21 Abr 2022)

Oro y plata bajando, que está pasando? Van a bajar más para luego pegar el subidón?


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Porké sueltas falacias a sabiendas de k son falsas ? y fundamentalmente, porke afirmas k BTC es infinito cuando sabes AL DEDILLO k no es asínnn.



Son infinitas las soluciones a los diferentes problemas. Si no hay consenso se duplica la base de datos:




4 cadena diferentes, cada una con 21 millones de unidades de cuenta. La cadena "buena" lo es porque es la que tiene más precio no porque resuelva mejor o peor los problemas que originaron la falta de consenso en la comunidad.

Esto deja claro varias cosas:
1. El código no es inmutable
2. Ya ha ocurrido y a seguir habiendo desacuerdos en la comunidad que seguirán creando nuevas bases de datos que dirán que son mejores que el resto
3. El desacuerdo puede incluir la cantidad total de bitcoins. Hay una propuesta para aumentar de 21 a 23 millones de bitcoins por lo que dicen aquí:




__





¿Es posible hacer cambios al protocolo de Bitcoin y qué implicaciones tendría para la cripto? (2da parte) - DiarioBitcoin


Esta segunda parte aborda los cambios hechos a Bitcoin a lo largo de su historia, así como las implicaciones que tendrían futuras modificaciones




www.diariobitcoin.com





Esto es lo que afirmo. Si tú crees que bitcoin solo hay uno con valor de las diferentes bifurcaciones de la base de datos porque es el que más precio tiene en el mercado y que los demás son "shitcoins" que no sirven para salvarte del malvado fiat, pues vale. Ya sabes a qué escena de los Monty Python me recuerda y lo absurdo que me resulta pensar que la "revolución monetaria de bitcoin" tiene futuro dependiendo de algo tan efímero como el consenso dentro de una comunidad sobre cómo resolver los problemas que se presentan.

Lo que si que me parece una falacia es afirmar que las criptos son "oro digital" porque hay "mineros que extraen monedas de bloques de datos" o comparar las criptos con el oro cuando los procesos de cada uno para crear masa monetaria nueva, validar las transacciones, etc no tienen nada que ver.

Sigo esperando a que alguien que sepa más de bitcoin que yo me explique porque Irán y Rusia no las están utilizando de forma masiva para evadir el control del sistema financiero que es, en teoría, la gran "revolución monetaria" que proporcionan las criptos.

(Te adelanto que no he hablado con Putin ni con los ayatolas para contarles "falacias" sobre el bitcoin por si crees que su decisión ha dependido de mi)


----------



## Atolladero (21 Abr 2022)

YoArnold83 dijo:


> Oro y plata bajando, que está pasando? Van a bajar más para luego pegar el subidón?






Estamos en fechas de cierre de contratos de futuros, los hdp que apoyan al dólar y que están cortos, aprovechan para hacer caja.

Gráfico semanal de la Plata. Estamos al final de la octava semana después de haber superado la tendencia primaria bajista, muchas posibilidades de la que viene esto se anime después de una larga consolidación.

cortesía de Christopher Aaron


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 4 cadena diferentes, cada una con 21 millones de unidades de cuenta.



Juássss.... 

Y kieres k me trague el resto de gansadas ¿ es éso ?

Decóralo solito. Y gástate algo en médico.

Y Bitcoin a dos clicks del hylo durante 10 años y desde los 50 pavos, manda kojonex.

Cuánto ignorante has enculáo, personajillo. Estarás orgulloso.


----------



## L'omertá (21 Abr 2022)

Yo también soy muy rico si me permiten imprimir euros en casa.


----------



## kikepm (21 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> A esto me refería, la tan pronosticada caída del sistema financiero. Pasa lo mismo que con el Paek Oil, nos anunciaban que para el año 2000 se acababa el petróleo, y ahí sigue de momento. No digo que no vaya a haber crisis pero creo que subestimáis al sistema en su capacidad para reinventarse. Yo tengo claro que no voy a apostar mi dinero a una hipotética caída del sistema financiero.



Tu postura se basa en vaguedades. El sistema financiero no se ha reinventado, los hechos son mucho más simples.

Las políticas de los bancos centrales se han basado en la expansión monetaria sin parangón a pleno funcionamiento.

Contra todo pronóstico, no se ha producido una severa inflación de precios, y los índices de precios se han mantenido en los límites teorizados por Friedman.

Pero esto no es un mérito de los bancos centrales, simplemente no saben porque ha ocurrido esto. No ha existido algo así como una política planificada cuyo objetivo fuera evitar la inflación. Los académicos y los teóricos keynesianos y monetaristas no entienden porque no ha habido más inflación, y de hecho una de las principales preocupaciones de los banqueros centrales hasta hace un año aproximadamente era la de porque sus políticas no provocaban inflación.

Este extremo ha sido aún más evidente con el abenomics, una década buscando subidas de precios que no se terminaban de producir pese a que eran políticas declaradas del BoJ.

Ahora ha llegado la inflación.

Al principio, hacia julio de 2021, mantenían que iba a ser transitoria y que pronto iba a ser controlada.

Hacia finales de año, a regañadientes empezaron a aceptar que la inflación no era transitoria y que se sostendría por un tiempo.

Ahora dicen que la inflación aún se mantendrá en 2022, pero en 2023 y 2024 se controlará, seguro.

Su política y sus declaraciones se basan en cambiar de opinión cada vez que los hechos desmienten sus afirmaciones anteriores.


Entonces, hecha esta introducción, no hay ningún argumento de peso que permita sostener que la inflación va a finalizar en un plazo de meses. Simplemente los banqueros centrales, y tu, estáis a ciegas. No sabéis que pasa. Y no lo sabéis porque no existe una teoría conocida por vosotros que se acomode a los hechos.


Podríamos tratar de razonar en que forma los economistas mainstream piensan que la inflación se va a reducir, que las aguas volverán a su cauce, y que la producción volverá a un crecimiento sano y sostenido. Yo propondría que alguien tratara de explicar como puede eso suceder. Yo no lo veo posible, por muchas y variadas razones que nos abocan inexorablemente a un colapso inflacionario, si los banqueros centrales mantienen los estímulos y la inflación monetaria, o deflacionario, si dejan de inflactar la moneda.

No existe retorno a un estado de crecimiento sano que no pase por la liquidación (sea de los negocios vía quiebras deflacionarias, o de la moneda vía quiebra inflacionaria).

Esto es un hecho, una exactitud matemática que no puede ser evitada con más "políticas monetarias".


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Tu postura se basa en vaguedades. El sistema financiero no se ha reinventado, los hechos son mucho más simples.
> 
> Las políticas de los bancos centrales se han basado en la expansión monetaria sin parangón a pleno funcionamiento.
> 
> ...



Si la inflacion no ha llegado antes ha sido por las sucesivas burbujas que han ido creando para meter ese exceso de masa monetaria, incluyendo el mundo cripto.


----------



## kikepm (21 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si la inflacion no ha llegado antes ha sido por las sucesivas burbujas que han ido creando para meter ese exceso de masa monetaria, incluyendo el mundo cripto.



La inflación llegó hace tiempo, y continúa:





Simplemente, no sabemos a donde nos va a llevar la segunda flecha.


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La inflación llegó hace tiempo, y continúa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033044
> 
> ...



Siempre ha estado ahí, pero no de la forma que viene.... a eso me refería.


----------



## risto mejido (22 Abr 2022)

Analysten halten Extremszenario für möglich: Goldpreis bei 31'000 US-Dollar - Bitcoin könnte mehr als eine Million US-Dollar kosten


Der Krieg in der Ukraine und die damit einhergehenden Sanktionen westlicher Länder haben auch weitreichende Folgen für den Markt um Reservewährungen. Analysten des Fondsmanagers VanEck untersuchten nun mögliche Folgen für den Goldpreis und den Kurs der Kryptowährung Bitcoin.




www.finanzen.ch





*Los analistas consideran posible un escenario extremo: precios del oro a $ 31,000 - Bitcoin podría costar más de $ 1 millón*





UN
UN
*La guerra en Ucrania y las sanciones asociadas de los países occidentales también tienen consecuencias de gran alcance para el mercado de divisas de reserva. Los analistas del administrador de fondos VanEck ahora están examinando las posibles consecuencias para el precio del oro y el precio de la criptomoneda Bitcoin.*
• La guerra y las sanciones de Ucrania ponen patas
arriba el mercado de divisas • Los analistas de VanEck tienen un precio objetivo optimista para el oro y el bitcoin
• Algunos bancos centrales apenas tienen oro


*Guerra en Ucrania con consecuencias de largo alcance para el mercado de divisas de reserva*
La guerra se ha estado librando en Ucrania durante unos dos meses después de que Rusia invadiera el país el 24 de febrero. Los estados occidentales reaccionaron a la guerra de agresión de Rusia con numerosas sanciones, que se endurecieron nuevamente cuando se conocieron los posibles crímenes de guerra en el suburbio de Bucha en Kiev. En un estudio reciente, los analistas del administrador de fondos VanEck examinaron las consecuencias de la situación incierta en Ucrania en los mercados financieros, pero también en las reservas de los países individuales, ya que diversifican sus tenencias de manera diferente. El foco de las investigaciones no fue solo el metal precioso oro , que todavía tiene el estatus de refugio seguro en tiempos inciertos, sino también la base criptográfica Bitcoin .. Los estrategas Natalia Gurushina y Eric Fine ven un importante potencial alcista para los dos activos.


*Es probable que aumente la demanda de alternativas a las monedas de reserva*
"Ha sucedido algo grande y estamos tratando de cuantificar el impacto", dijeron Gurushina y Fine en su informe. "Nunca antes el mundo había visto sanciones contra un actor económico y financiero importante como Rusia". Esto ha llevado al hecho de que el mercado de divisas también ha cambiado fundamentalmente. "Como resultado de las sanciones contra el Banco Central de Rusia, sus USD , EUR y JPY-Reservas suprimidas. Esto debería reducir la demanda de monedas fuertes como monedas de reserva mientras aumenta la demanda de monedas que puedan realizar las funciones originales de estas antiguas monedas de reserva. Creemos que los bancos centrales actuarán, al igual que los actores privados individuales. Para poner los eventos actuales en contexto, nuestro equipo de inversión en deuda de mercados emergentes ha intentado cuantificar el surgimiento de nuevos regímenes monetarios respaldados por oro o bitcoin".


Anuncio publicitario
Comprar Bitcoin es bastante complicado y requiere mucho tiempo.
» Aquí puedes comprar y vender Bitcoin fácilmente



*Precio del oro con fuerte potencial alcista*
Según sus propias declaraciones, los analistas pusieron la cantidad global de dinero del banco central M0 en relación con las reservas mundiales de oro y determinaron una valoración de alrededor de 31.000 dólares estadounidenses por onza. Además, los expertos utilizaron para sus cálculos la oferta monetaria amplia M2, que incluye "ciertos tipos de dinero que se consideran menos líquidos". "El precio del oro 'global' implícito, dividiendo la oferta monetaria mundial (M2) por las reservas mundiales de oro, es mucho más alto: alrededor de $ 105,000 por onza", dijo. La onza troy se negoció por última vez a USD 1.950,57 (al 21 de abril de 2022).
Sin embargo, los analistas enfatizan que las diferencias se deben a la amplia variación en las tenencias de oro de los bancos centrales y que cada uno de estos es un "escenario extremo". Los expertos señalaron que hay bancos centrales que no tienen nada en oro, lo que significa que el precio implícito del oro en estos países se dispara muy por encima del objetivo medio del gestor de fondos. “Mirando por país, Japón está en la retaguardia”, dicen los autores del estudio. "Tiene mucho dinero y muy poco oro". Por lo tanto, el precio del oro implícito para la Tierra del Sol Naciente se calcula en $199,601. Pero otros países también se destacan en la comparación. "


*El curso de Bitcoin podría aumentar aún más claramente*
Además del metal precioso amarillo, los estrategas también se centraron en Bitcoin, al que los fanáticos de la criptomoneda a menudo se refieren como protección moderna contra la inflación . Para ello, los expertos utilizaron la misma base de cálculo que ya se utilizó para el precio del oro y pusieron la oferta monetaria mundial en relación con la cantidad mundial de monedas cibernéticas. “El precio implícito de bitcoin usando el mismo agregado M0 que usamos para el oro es de alrededor de $1,300,000 por moneda”, concluyeron los dos estrategas. "El precio implícito de Bitcoin usando M2 es de $4,800,000 por moneda". Más recientemente, un bitcoin costaba alrededor de 41 600 dólares estadounidenses (al 11 de abril de 2022).
Según los expertos, no fue posible clasificarlos por país porque no se sabe si los estados poseen Bitcoin y cuántos.

*¿Cuál prevalecerá: Bitcoin o el oro?*
Pero según los expertos, ¿qué activo tiene más probabilidades de perdurar en estos tiempos inciertos? "Los metales preciosos son el activo de reserva original, pero las criptomonedas son un posible complemento/sustituto/porción", dice el informe. Según los cálculos, las criptomonedas muestran una tendencia alcista significativamente mayor que el precio del oro, pero los bancos centrales suelen optar primero por el oro. "Tal vez la criptomoneda sea el nuevo oro y se beneficie de esta necesidad de dinero duro nuevo. Tal vez no, o tal vez sean ambas cosas. Creemos que es para los bancos centrales, los jugadores clave que estamos observando en este momento". pensar y comprar oro, pero los actores privados son más ágiles y responden a la misma motivación subyacente.
Queda por ver cómo el oro y el bitcoin continuarán en la tensión de la guerra de Ucrania.
Redacción finanzen.ch


----------



## risto mejido (22 Abr 2022)

Manipulation via Swapping Paper. Inflation in 12th century Europe and it's the Workers Who Suffer.


April 08, 2022 In the 12th century European bankers latched on to a scam familiar with gold & silver enthusiasts. What was the scam they invented? Paper manifestations of silver and gold. Bankers past and present devise creative schemes to manipulate finances. European governments in the 12th...




www.thepickaxe.xyz





la primera manipulacion del oro papel de la historia, interesante

*Manipulación mediante Papel de Intercambio. La inflación en la Europa del siglo XII y son los trabajadores los que sufren.*



> *En el siglo XII, los banqueros europeos se aferraron a una estafa familiar entre los entusiastas del oro y la plata. ¿Cuál fue la estafa que inventaron? Manifestaciones en papel de plata y oro.*





Los banqueros del pasado y del presente idean esquemas creativos para manipular las finanzas. Los gobiernos europeos en el siglo XII diseñaron el concepto de financiación a través de la deuda pública.

En la Edad Media, Venecia se hizo rica gracias a su control del comercio entre Europa y el área conocida como el Levante (Mediterráneo oriental/Asia occidental). La república de Venecia construyó un gran astillero nacional conocido como el Arsenal veneciano. Venecia tenía las flotas más poderosas del mundo y tomó el control del Mediterráneo oriental.



A partir de entonces, Venecia aprovechó la oportunidad de proporcionar transporte para la Cuarta Cruzada. Pero los cruzados no pudieron pagar el alquiler de los barcos. El emperador de Venecia, un dogo llamado Enrico Dandolo, ofreció retrasar el pago del cruzado a cambio de apoyo militar para capturar tropas que se habían rebelado contra el dominio veneciano en 1183. Venecia se colocó bajo la doble protección del papado y el rey de Hungría. Venecia tuvo éxito en esta guerra de 1202 gracias a la ayuda de 10.000 soldados bizantinos más 500 caballeros y al servicio de la armada bizantina (20 barcos). Finalmente, Venecia recibió 200.000 marcos de plata para ayudar a pagar la deuda de los cruzados que había sido aplazada por Enrico Dandolo.













_La captura de Constantinopla en 1204_



La historia de los instrumentos financieros actuales comienza con la emisión de bonos municipales.





> La práctica fue creada por el gobierno veneciano que había depositado grandes volúmenes de oro y plata. Venecia necesitaba una inyección rápida de ingresos para fines militares, pero no quería desprenderse de su plata y oro. #PMWT - Teoría de la Guerra de los Metales Preciosos





Los banqueros venecianos impusieron un préstamo obligatorio a sus ciudadanos contribuyentes. Prometió a los ciudadanos un interés anual del cinco por ciento y permitió que los "bonos" o contratos se volvieran negociables, lo que creó un mercado de deuda pública. Estos bonos no tenían una fecha específica de vencimiento, sus precios de mercado fluctuaron enormemente con la fortuna política y militar de la ciudad. Surgió el escepticismo con respecto a la probabilidad de que estos "bonos de guerra" se pagaran alguna vez.



Prácticas similares se extendieron rápidamente a los demás estados italianos ya los enclaves comerciales del norte de Europa. Las Provincias Unidas de Holanda financiaron su larga guerra de independencia contra los Habsburgo (1568-1648) en gran parte a través de una serie de préstamos forzosos. Mientras tanto, también lanzaron numerosas emisiones de bonos voluntarios. Fueron estas manipulaciones de la creación de dinero las que causaron la inflación y el colapso de los precios, no la afluencia de lingotes.



En el siglo XVI los comerciantes usaban letras de cambio para saldar deudas. La deuda pública tomó las siguientes manifestaciones:

*Bonos* siendo el esquema inglés *Rentas* siendo el esquema francés *Juros* siendo el esquema español



Estas anualidades se convirtieron en el dinero de crédito real de esta época. Estos intercambios de papel lo cambiaron todo.





> La gente del pueblo y los aldeanos alguna vez fueron independientes. Ahora fueron derribados a martillazos y reducidos a trabajadores asalariados que trabajaban para aquellos que tenían acceso a estas formas superiores de crédito. En Sevilla, los lingotes se llevaban directamente a los almacenes de los banqueros de la República de Génova. Estos depósitos de lingotes se convirtieron en la base de complejos esquemas de crédito.





El valor de los lingotes se prestó al emperador para financiar operaciones militares a cambio de documentos que daban derecho al portador a "anualidades que devengan intereses" de los documentos del gobierno que, a su vez, podían negociarse como si fueran dinero.





> Los banqueros podían multiplicar casi infinitamente el valor real del oro y la plata que poseían. En la década de 1570, Sevilla en España era conocida por sus "fábricas de certificados" y las transacciones se realizaban exclusivamente en papel.





Esto creó una creciente incertidumbre porque nadie sabe los resultados de la guerra. Una promesa en papel era frágil porque estas notas eran transferibles. *Esta es la introducción del riesgo de contraparte.*



Existía un gran riesgo de contraparte en torno a la validez de los billetes en papel. Las notas de papel eran promesas. Se desconocía si el gobierno español podría realmente pagar estas deudas, por lo que los billetes circularon con descuento. Los bonos comenzaron a circular por el resto de Europa provocando inflación.







> Empiezas a ver esto repetirse una y otra vez. El proceso por el cual los banqueros "multiplicaron sin cesar" su oro y vendieron bonos de papel que contagiaron a la población.





Las cosas empeoran aún más. El Banco de Inglaterra comienza a circular pagarés en lugar de bonos del gobierno. Al menos algunos bonos del gobierno pagaron. Además, los pagarés no devengaban intereses. 



El Banco de Inglaterra fue creado por un sindicato de cuarenta comerciantes de Londres y Edimburgo. Estos cuarenta hombres ya habían hecho préstamos al rey Guillermo III. El punto de vista de estos cuarenta comerciantes era que nadie en la tierra podía ser considerado mejor acreedor. Entonces, estos cuarenta hombres otorgaron un préstamo de £ 1,2 millones para ayudar a financiar una guerra contra Francia.



Ahora que tenían influencia sobre el rey, convencieron al rey Guillermo III para que les permitiera a cambio *formar una corporación con el monopolio de la emisión de billetes.*



Estos eran pagarés por el dinero que el rey ahora les debía. Este fue el primer banco central nacional independiente y se convirtió en la cámara de compensación de las deudas entre los bancos más pequeños; los billetes pronto se convirtieron en el primer papel moneda nacional europeo.





_En 1694, William Patterson, junto con otros cuarenta hombres ricos, prestó 1,2 millones de libras esterlinas al rey Guillermo III para financiar una guerra contra Francia._





> Cuando los banqueros controlaban los gobiernos, también controlaban los ejércitos.


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2022)

*Spielzeug :*

K me metas en el ignore no va a cambiar lo k estás haciendo. De cualkier modo, cada uno de mis kuotes iba a alguien k sabía ferpektamente a ké me estaba refiriendo, con lo k obviamente, no iban para convencerte de nada, sino contra argucias muy concretas.

Y por supuesto , no voy a kedarme en el sitio imaginario k me adjudicas, no mientras haya algo de interés k comunicar. De éso va esta copla, supongo.

Llevas como diez años o cerca de ello con la copla de trollear BTC . Mientras te salpike a tí, asunto tuyo. Pero inventar y retorcer a sabiendas, no lo es. O eres un insensato o un ijoeputa. O ambas cosas.

K puedes volcar info jugosa es evidente, muchas veces lo ha sido y no es nuevo en el foro. Mi topik iba sobre cómo puedes subir pura mierda también , siendo consciente de ello y bien peligrosa...destinada a engañar , al resto o a tí mixmo. Si kieres hacerlo o no y porké lo haces , son cuestiones para tí, no para mí.

No lo hagas.


*//end oxtópik*


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Analysten halten Extremszenario für möglich: Goldpreis bei 31'000 US-Dollar - Bitcoin könnte mehr als eine Million US-Dollar kosten
> 
> 
> Der Krieg in der Ukraine und die damit einhergehenden Sanktionen westlicher Länder haben auch weitreichende Folgen für den Markt um Reservewährungen. Analysten des Fondsmanagers VanEck untersuchten nun mögliche Folgen für den Goldpreis und den Kurs der Kryptowährung Bitcoin.
> ...



Todo pinta k apostando la mitá a rojo y la mitá a negro, el premio estaría asegurado.Cualkiera firmaría una salida tan fácil para el desvarre actual...y lo k keda por llegar. 

Desgraciadamente, las CBDC , tan defenestradas antes de soltar sikiera la primera, serían la peor opción ...y fuera de ese cara o cruz.

Del poderío de la gestión digital de rikeza, cualkiera puede dar fe a día de hoy.

De la gestión del rebaño , porkerías y enredos de los bobiernos , también.


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Abr 2022)

Goldman Sachs prevé que los precios del oro alcancen los 2.500 dólares la onza a finales de año.









Goldman Sachs sees gold prices hitting $2,500/oz by year-end


Earlier in January, Goldman Sachs had raised their 12-month gold price forecast to $2150 an ounce on the view that an impending US growth slowdown would lead to increased concerns of a US recession




www.business-standard.com


----------



## Gusman (22 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Goldman Sachs prevé que los precios del oro alcancen los 2.500 dólares la onza a finales de año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas bien que el dolar descienda a 2500 dolares la onza....


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2022)

Yo sigo viéndolo mejor que la plata:








El platino desempeñará un papel fundamental en las baterías de los vehículos eléctricos - Oroinformación


La industria del automóvil es usuaria del platino desde hace décadas. De hecho, es el sector que registra una mayor demanda de este metal, para la fabricación de los catalizadores que reducen las emisiones de gases contaminantes de los motores de combustión interna. Ahora que aumenta la cuota de...




oroinformacion.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Abr 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> A mucha honra. Es que además del patrón plata el imperio español tenía una cosmovisión cristiana, que los tecno-idolatras no queréis ver.
> 
> Aquí te dejo un regalito, Filadelfia primera capital de EEUU o eso creo. Bruce springsteen, era un visionario...



Que fuerte el video... todavía está de moda el crack?


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2022)

Curioso, si quieren que le rescaten, tienen que auditar su oro primero (que barbaridad )








El banco central del Líbano contabiliza sus reservas de oro por primera vez en 30 años - Oroinformación


El Banco del Líbano va a proceder al recuento de sus reservas de oro por vez primera en al menos 30 años, ante la presión por parte de la comunidad internacional para que evalúe sus activos antes de decidir si acuden al rescate del país, cuya situación económica es crítica. El Banco del Líbano...




oroinformacion.com


----------



## sebboh (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (22 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Goldman Sachs prevé que los precios del oro alcancen los 2.500 dólares la onza a finales de año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tal y como estara el euro por entonces, la onza estara a 3k euros por lo menos


----------



## risto mejido (22 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Todo pinta k apostando la mitá a rojo y la mitá a negro, el premio estaría asegurado.Cualkiera firmaría una salida tan fácil para el desvarre actual...y lo k keda por llegar.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, las CBDC , tan defenestradas antes de soltar sikiera la primera, serían la peor opción ...y fuera de ese cara o cruz.
> 
> ...



se ganara si o si , como conocemos el perdedor (fiat) ,cualquier cosa lo vencera


----------



## lvdo (22 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> *Spielzeug :*
> 
> K me metas en el ignore no va a cambiar lo k estás haciendo. De cualkier modo, cada uno de mis kuotes iba a alguien k sabía ferpektamente a ké me estaba refiriendo, con lo k obviamente, no iban para convencerte de nada, sino contra argucias muy concretas.
> 
> ...



No se de qué te extrañas Juli, si a la mínima saltas faltando el respeto de esas maneras, por no hablar de tu forma de escribir, que ya de por sí es un insulto hacia todos los foreros con los que se supone que te quieres comunicar. Comprenderás que a muchos no les compensen tus aportaciones teniendo en cuenta todas estas cosas.

Aquí no se han dicho más que verdades acerca del BTC, que es un producto clonable con menos de 15 años de vida, sustentado por el afán especulatorio, el fanatismo, los intereses de algunos países y por la pobre gente de países bananeros que huyen de la masiva devaluación de sus monedas fiat y no encuentran otra opción para mantener su poder adquisitivo. Sus bases son aún peores que las del dinero fiat, donde aún hay un sistema político-militar que te obliga a usarlo.

Esto no quita que subirte a la ola te pueda hacer ganar o perder grandes cantidades de dinero, al igual que ha ocurrido con otros productos especulativos a lo largo de la historia, pero de ahí a compararlo con el oro y predicar que es la panacea, es sobreestimar la ingenuidad y la estupidez humanas.

Se ha dicho cientos de veces que el oro y la plata son un seguro, no son para enriquecerse, a pesar de que en algunos momentos podamos debatir e incluso fantasear sobre la posibilidad de que el sistema fiat no tenga otra salida que anclar su valor de nuevo en los metales preciosos, haciendo así multiplicar su valor.

Y que sepas que los que acusan a otros de que por su culpa no se han hecho millonarios, son casualmente los mismos que en caso de enriquecerse no tienen ni el más mínimo gesto de agradecimiento hacia el que les aconsejó.

Un saludo.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (22 Abr 2022)

En mi humilde opinion creo que el debate Bitcoin vs Oro es un debate inútil, entre el que piensa que los criptoactivos no tienen valor porque son sólo datos infinitamente replicables y el que piensa que el oro es sólo un metal con un valor puramente industrial e infinitamente minable, y estoy bastante seguro que ninguno de los dos extremos conseguirá convencerse de otra cosa, más allá de lo que acabe dictando las circunstancias mundiales y el mercado, los cuales pueden que acaben quitando o dando la razón a uno o a ambos.
Así que como persona que hoy por hoy ha encontrado un lugar en su cartera para ambas clases de activos, aunque sea comprensible me parece inútil dejarse llevar por los sentimientos intentando barrer para casa. Haya más paz y menos ignores, y si hablamos solo de MPs aquí y de criptos allí, mejor.


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> No se de qué te extrañas Juli, si a la mínima saltas faltando el respeto de esas maneras, por no hablar de tu forma de escribir, que ya de por sí es un insulto hacia todos los foreros con los que se supone que te quieres comunicar. Comprenderás que a muchos no les compensen tus aportaciones teniendo en cuenta todas estas cosas.
> 
> Aquí no se han dicho más que verdades acerca del BTC, que es un producto clonable con menos de 15 años de vida, sustentado por el afán especulatorio, el fanatismo, los intereses de algunos países y por la pobre gente de países bananeros que huyen de la masiva devaluación de sus monedas fiat y no encuentran otra opción para mantener su poder adquisitivo. Sus bases son aún peores que las del dinero fiat, donde aún hay un sistema político-militar que te obliga a usarlo.
> 
> ...






Esa perorata cuñada de BTC k l´has sacáo ...del SuperPop ? Primero un mes, luego seis, un año, cinco, diez, kinze...hasta cuánto sabes contar ?

Y yo no m´extraño , pichicólogo, suelto lo mío . Con la panda chorizos k rula por akí...como pa´no hacerlo.

Saludos pa´tí...y pa´la troupe , flojos andáis aún con el trolleo. No t´olvides de recordar a los pipiolos d´esta hornada cataclísmica k todo precio por encima de un seguro - k ni sikiera es si no sabes usarlo - , son "fantaseos". K haluego de lo k sí hay cientos de posts es de peña jodida awantando chatarra depreciada diez o doce años...y éso k los de 2011 ni tuvieron k awantar ni inflación casi.


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> En mi humilde opinion creo que el debate Bitcoin vs Oro es un debate inútil, entre el que piensa que los criptoactivos no tienen valor porque son sólo datos infinitamente replicables y el que piensa que el oro es sólo un metal con un valor puramente industrial e infinitamente minable, y estoy bastante seguro que ninguno de los dos extremos conseguirá convencerse de otra cosa, más allá de lo que acabe dictando las circunstancias mundiales y el mercado, los cuales pueden que acaben quitando o dando la razón a uno o a ambos.
> Así que como persona que hoy por hoy ha encontrado un lugar en su cartera para ambas clases de activos, aunque sea comprensible me parece inútil dejarse llevar por los sentimientos intentando barrer para casa. Haya más paz y menos ignores, y si hablamos solo de MPs aquí y de criptos allí, mejor.



SÓLO de MPS "akí" y cryptos "allí"...favorece la polarización insana , la ignorancia y el mangoneo de 4 listos, akí y allí. "Diligenzias" y "ayatoláhs" efectistas del trollaco de turno pa´confundir.

Matices elementales desde un punto de vista "monetario" sí k proceden e imo, son topik en hylos k debaten Reservas de Valor.


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> se ganara si o si , como conocemos el perdedor (fiat) ,cualquier cosa lo vencera



Ni por el forro cuentes con k el USD pierda. Pero ni por el forro. De hecho, toda la pantomima puede estar enfocada a su pervivencia.

El "fiat" genérico como konzéto es peligrosillo, imo ...y se verá afectado en muy diferentes grados. ( A no perderse k el euro k mencionas no suelte la rueda del yen ...sobre todo rotos esos máximos de Gold en USDólar k tanto se resisten ).

De cualkier modo...el verdadero poder de los MPs está en k el físico se manifieste per sé. Y llegar a ello ya es mucho suponer. Y sin éso, son y serán MAL ASUNTO.


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2022)

Por cierto...ésta es kojonuda pa´pajilleros del jake mate ...k por ahora y tras los toketeos rusos a su propio órdago "inamovible" - y las licencias al euro occidentalito - ha acabáo en Arbitrage fantasma y refuerzo MONETARIO, ...K NO METALERO.

Gurusito pregunta a gurusito por los kojonex sobre la mesa k vendían los ruskys "con el ticket d´entrada".

Y ojo...ambos apuntes son razonables...pero uno de ellos, con un exceso de confianza k en un escenario de pantomima global , no procede.

Guste o no : Energía por Gold, ó... _- para un usuario de fiat Occidental -_ ...poyas en vinagre.







*JOJOJO !!!...edito, porke sigue , y molón : Un espabiláo le kiere poner al día topicazo mediante...y sale traskiláo a cuenta de la panfletada rusky. 



" *Rusia tuvo una convertibilidad temporal de oro a RUB que duró lo suficiente como para sacar al RUB del estancamiento."


" *Fue la conversión de EUR a RUB lo que sacó a RUB del estancamiento. La ventana temporal XAU RUB nunca se usó. (Primero, la paridad estaba por debajo del precio de mercado, luego se eliminó)*.*"*






*Resumiendo : O Materias primas POR ORO...o CHUMINADAS. Ni "Patrón Oro de facto" , ni arbitrages vaciando el Comex *_- no por la chicuelina rusky -_* : pinículas para fanboys.*


----------



## Vientosolar (22 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Fíjate ahora no te vale ni para contratar un pringado durante un mes
> 
> visto así, ha perdido bastante valor en el tiempo
> 
> edito: si fuese así como dices, porque no tengo claro que un legionario cobrara tan poco. es posible que tu afirmación sea equivocada



Unos años antes de Cristo un legionario ganaba 225 denarios al año. Un denario es un sexto de onza, y es una moneda de plata. Eso quiere decir que ganaban, redondeando , 37 onzas de plata al año. Eso vendrían a ser aproximadamente entre dos y tres onzas de oro al año con una equivalencia de entre 10 y 15 onzas de plata por una de oro, pensando históricamente, no al precio actual, que no llegaría ni a una onza.

Hubo una gran devaluación del oro con el descubrimiento de América al aumentar la disponibilidad de oro. Pero si no olvidamos que el precio del oro está deprimido a base de derivados, y si no olvidamos que el sistema financiero actual está reventando, esa información la puedes ver en positivo. Si el oro volviera a su sitio y equivaliera al sueldo de un soldado de élite como era un legionario al año, una onza andaría por 50000 euros. Incluso en el caso en que la onza solamente cubriera la octva parte del sueldo, todavía una onza valdría 6000 euros. Teniendo en cuenta estas comparaciones históricas, y si una fuerza política se opone a los narigudos impresores de dinero papel (chinos + rusos + indios, etc), una estimación de 5000 euros por onza es conservadora. Ya estamos en 2000 prácticamente, y el sistema aun no ha reventado.

Los más antiguos del foro (entonces no existía este subforo) recordarán que cuando el oro estaba subiendo, a 700 euros, a los que decían que podría llegar a 2000 dólares la onza se les tomaba por locos, y ya estamos ahí. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Abr 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> No se de qué te extrañas Juli, si a la mínima saltas faltando el respeto de esas maneras, por no hablar de tu forma de escribir, que ya de por sí es un insulto hacia todos los foreros con los que se supone que te quieres comunicar. Comprenderás que a muchos no les compensen tus aportaciones teniendo en cuenta todas estas cosas.
> 
> Aquí no se han dicho más que verdades acerca del BTC, que es un producto clonable con menos de 15 años de vida, sustentado por el afán especulatorio, el fanatismo, los intereses de algunos países y por la pobre gente de países bananeros que huyen de la masiva devaluación de sus monedas fiat y no encuentran otra opción para mantener su poder adquisitivo. Sus bases son aún peores que las del dinero fiat, donde aún hay un sistema político-militar que te obliga a usarlo.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con tu opinión. 

Hay justicieros de internet que pueden pedirte explicaciones en nombre de desconocidos cuya pobreza o riqueza depende de lo que escribas o dejes de escribir en un foro.


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Unos años antes de Cristo un legionario ganaba 225 denarios al año. Un denario es un sexto de onza, y es una moneda de plata. Eso quiere decir que ganaban, redondeando , 37 onzas de plata al año. Eso vendrían a ser aproximadamente entre dos y tres onzas de oro al año con una equivalencia de entre 10 y 15 onzas de plata por una de oro, pensando históricamente, no al precio actual, que no llegaría ni a una onza.
> 
> Hubo una gran devaluación del oro con el descubrimiento de América al aumentar la disponibilidad de oro. Pero si no olvidamos que el precio del oro está deprimido a base de derivados, y si no olvidamos que el sistema financiero actual está reventando, esa información la puedes ver en positivo. Si el oro volviera a su sitio y equivaliera al sueldo de un soldado de élite como era un legionario al año, una onza andaría por 50000 euros. Incluso en el caso en que la onza solamente cubriera la octva parte del sueldo, todavía una onza valdría 6000 euros. Teniendo en cuenta estas comparaciones históricas, y si una fuerza política se opone a los narigudos impresores de dinero papel (chinos + rusos + indios, etc), una estimación de 5000 euros por onza es conservadora. Ya estamos en 2000 prácticamente, y el sistema aun no ha reventado.
> 
> Los más antiguos del foro (entonces no existía este subforo) recordarán que cuando el oro estaba subiendo, a 700 euros, a los que decían que podría llegar a 2000 dólares la onza se les tomaba por locos, y ya estamos ahí. Cuidado pues.



Ahora se propone una cesta de materias primas y alimentos como base para la futura moneda. Igualmente los legionarios de entonces también cobraban en especie con sacos de trigo y tierras.
Los seres humanos, incluso los ricos eran más pobres que ahora (tecnología, productividad), yo pondría a un triari Romano un poco por encima de un soldado raso actual


----------



## OBDC (22 Abr 2022)

Vientoanal siempre con opiniones al pedo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Furillo (23 Abr 2022)

LME to End Gold and Silver Contracts After 5 Years on Low Volume

*London Metal Exchange Abandons Attempt to Crack Gold Market*

Bourse’s gold and silver futures expected to stop on July 11
Goldman Sachs and Morgan Stanley were among banks involved






Traders in the open outcry pit at the London Metal Exchange in London, U.K.
Photographer: Jason Alden/Bloomberg
By
Eddie Spence
22 de abril de 2022, 17:38 CESTUpdated on22 de abril de 2022, 19:04 CEST

The London Metal Exchange will abandon its attempt to break into precious-metal trading after just five years.
The LME -- the world’s biggest exchange for industrial metals -- partnered with banks including Goldman Sachs Group Inc and Morgan Stanley in 2017 to launch the contracts. London is one of the two major centers of precious-metals trading, where trillions of dollars in gold, silver and associated derivatives change hands each year. It’s an almost entirely over-the-counter business, dominated by top bullion banks like JPMorgan Chase & Co. and HSBC Holdings.

The LME’s project sought to move the trade onto an exchange comparable to the Comex in New York, providing more transparency over pricing. Initially it met with some success, but volumes dropped steeply after Societe Generale SA -- one of the LME’s original partners -- closed most of its commodity trading business in 2019.

The decision will come as little surprise to the market, given the contracts haven’t traded since 2020. But it’s a painful reminder of other issues facing the LME. 
The bourse was criticized by investors and traders for its handling of the nickel short squeeze last month, when it suspended the market and canceled trades after an unprecedented surge in prices.
Nickel trading on the LME is yet to recover. Weekly volumes on the exchange’s benchmark three-month contract have dropped sharply to the lowest in over a decade.

In precious metals, there is still pressure to move London’s trade in a more transparent direction. In November, the FICC Markets Standards Board, a working group of investors and banks, recommended greater use of central-limit order books and central counterparties, which are common to exchanges. 

Other members of the LMEPrecious consortium included ICBC Standard Bank Plc, Natixis SA, proprietary trader OSTC Ltd. and the World Gold Council industry group.

The LMEprecious service is expected to be withdrawn on or about July 11, the exchange said in a notice to members. It took the decision “following discussions with market participants, and in light of the low levels of trading activity within the LMEprecious market.”
At the height of its popularity, over 3 million ounces of gold traded each week through the LME’s main contract. That’s dwarfed by the over ten million ounces a day that typically trade on the OTC spot market, according to data from London Bullion Market Association.

*La Bolsa de Metales de Londres abandona el intento de descifrar el mercado del oro *_ 

Se espera que los futuros de oro y plata de la Bolsa se detengan el 11 de julio 
Goldman Sachs y Morgan Stanley estaban entre los bancos involucrados 

La Bolsa de Metales de Londres abandonará su intento de incursionar en el comercio de metales preciosos después de solo cinco años. 

La LME, la bolsa de metales industriales más grande del mundo, se asoció con bancos como Goldman Sachs Group Inc y Morgan Stanley en 2017 para lanzar los contratos. Londres es uno de los dos principales centros de comercio de metales preciosos, donde billones de dólares en oro, plata y derivados asociados cambian de manos cada año. Es un negocio casi en su totalidad extrabursátil, dominado por los principales bancos de lingotes como JPMorgan Chase & Co. y HSBC Holdings. 

El proyecto de la LME buscaba mover el comercio a un intercambio comparable al Comex en Nueva York, brindando más transparencia sobre los precios. Inicialmente tuvo cierto éxito, pero los volúmenes cayeron abruptamente después de que Societe Generale SA, uno de los socios originales de la LME, cerró la mayor parte de su negocio de comercio de productos básicos en 2019. 

La decisión no sorprenderá al mercado, dado que los contratos no se han negociado desde 2020. Pero es un doloroso recordatorio de otros problemas que enfrenta la LME. La bolsa fue criticada por inversionistas y comerciantes por su manejo de la contracción del níquel el mes pasado, cuando suspendió el mercado y canceló operaciones luego de un aumento sin precedentes en los precios. 

El comercio de níquel en la LME aún no se ha recuperado. Los volúmenes semanales del contrato de tres meses de referencia de la bolsa han caído drásticamente al nivel más bajo en más de una década. 

En los metales preciosos, todavía hay presión para que el comercio de Londres avance en una dirección más transparente. En noviembre, la Junta de Normas de Mercados de la FICC, un grupo de trabajo de inversores y bancos, recomendó un mayor uso de libros de órdenes de límite central y contrapartes centrales, que son comunes a las bolsas. 

Otros miembros del consorcio LMEPrecious incluyeron ICBC Standard Bank Plc, Natixis SA, el comerciante propietario OSTC Ltd. y el grupo industrial World Gold Council. Se espera que el servicio LMEprecious se retire alrededor del 11 de julio, dijo el intercambio en un aviso a los miembros. Tomó la decisión "después de las discusiones con los participantes del mercado, y en vista de los bajos niveles de actividad comercial dentro del mercado LMEprecious". 

En el apogeo de su popularidad, más de 3 millones de onzas de oro se negociaban cada semana a través del contrato principal de la LME. Eso se ve eclipsado por los más de diez millones de onzas por día que normalmente se negocian en el mercado al contado OTC, según datos de London Bullion Market Association._


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Abr 2022)

Going for Gold: Russia, sanctions and illicit gold trade


As it finds itself increasingly cut off from foreign currency and financial systems, illicit gold markets and gold laundering are one way Moscow (and other sanctioned actors) could seek to generate profits and move finances across borders.




globalinitiative.net





Un PDF imprescindible para entender porqué los países sancionados por occidente usan el oro como medio de pago (básicamente es intrazable y tiene gran liquidez en todo el mundo lo que le convierte en el activo idóneo para ello).

Es de una ONG que se dedica a combatir el "crimen financiero organizado", es decir, a impedir que las sanciones económicas que impone occidente puedan ser evitadas "lavando dinero" (en este caso utilizando el oro como medio de pago).

Hace un repaso al papel de los diferentes países respecto a la posibilidad de que Rusia evada las sanciones (Turquía, India, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, China...). También habla de que Rusia posee muchas minas de oro en propiedad en África y el papel que tiene este para financiar gobiernos o grupos afines a ellos.

Su objetivo principal es intentar controlar en la medida de lo posible la producción de las pequeña minería artesanal que supone un 20% de la producción total y que hace inviable los intentos de la LBMA de admitir únicamente el oro que cumpla con sus estándares y que sólo se admita oro "ecológico" de países "respetuosos con los derechos humanos" para dificultar el "crimen organizado" que hace inviable las sanciones económicas de occidente.


----------



## Legio_VII (23 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> *Si el oro volviera a su sitio y equivaliera al sueldo de un soldado de élite como era un legionario al año, una onza andaría por 50000 euros*.



Bonito post que auna mi amor por la Legio, el oro y donde solo falta alguna mencion a la sagrada Biblia, en la que el oro (y las langostas) aparecen mencionadas. Eso si metaleros... no os olvideis de que Satanas utiliza un becerro de oro y las riquezas para condenaros....

*El oro: metal y color en el Nuevo Testamento*

" *El oro es un metal precioso de color amarillo. Es el más citado de la Biblia (425). Lo cual resulta paradójico por su difícil obtención.*"

" Y, finalmente, *el oro en el NT es presentado como señal de riqueza: es uno de los presentes que recibe Jesús de los Magos (*χρυσός, Mt 2,11); es indicador de la situación económica del individuo y aparece unido a ἄργυρος, de modo que la expresión χρυσός/χρυσίον καὶ ἄργυρος acaba *significando dinero* (Mt 10,9; Sant 5,3; Hch 3,6; 20,33); también señala la categoría de un objeto, para ello Pablo utiliza indistintamente tanto el lexema adjetival χρυσοῦς (2Tim 2,20) o nominal, χρυσός (1Cor 3,12); *y finalmente, dado su valor, el oro sirve como elemento de comparación con bienes espirituales como la fe y la salvación* (χρυσίον, 1Pe 1,7.18): 1Pe 1,7: ἵνα τὸ δοκίμιον ὑμῶν τῆς πίστεως πολυτιμότερον χρυσίου τοῦ ἀπολλυμένου… *para que la calidad probada de vuestra fe, más preciada que el oro perecedero*… Como puede observarse, en el NT los tres lexemas – χρυσός, χρυσίον y χρυσοῦς – se emplean simplemente para denotar el oro como metal precioso ya sea en el contexto del culto, del adorno de la mujer o de la riqueza."

" *El oro se hace presente en el Apocalipsis en el relato de las visiones y audiciones de Juan* (Ap 1,9–22,5). Se emplea en los mismos contextos en que aparece en los demás libros del Nuevo Testamento: *en el ámbito de culto o incluso para referirse a la propia divinidad; también forma parte del adorno de la mujer y, finalmente, su presencia constituye señal de riqueza*."

" la mujer estaba revestida de púrpura y escarlata, enjoyada con oro… (Ap 17,4a; 18,16); de *la constitución de la ciudad santa, la Nueva Jerusalén: ἡ πόλις χρυσίον καθαρὸν ὅμοιον ὑάλῳ καθαρῷ, la ciudad era de oro puro semejante al cristal puro* (Ap 21,18); y de su plaza: ἡ πλατεῖα τῆς πόλεως χρυσίον καθαρόν, *la plaza de la ciudad era de oro puro* (Ap 21,21)22; y constituye el precio que la iglesia de Laodicea ha de pagar para su purificación: συμβουλεύω σοι ἀγοράσαι παρ᾿ ἐμοῦ χρυσίον πεπυρωμένον ἐκ πυρὸς ἵνα πλουτήσῃς, te aconsejo que me compres oro acrisolado por el fuego para que te enriquezcas (Ap 3,18). *Χρυσός, por su parte, describe la mercancía de Babilonia (Ap 17,4), así como la cabeza de las langostas (Ap 9,7)* "



9 El que tenga oídos, que oiga».

10 Los discípulos se acercaron y le preguntaron:

—¿Por qué le hablas a la gente en parábolas?

11 —A ustedes se les ha concedido conocer los secretos del reino de los cielos; pero a ellos no. 12 Al que tiene, se le dará más, y tendrá en abundancia. Al que no tiene, hasta lo poco que tiene se le quitará. 13 Por eso les hablo a ellos en parábolas:

»Aunque miran, no ven;
aunque oyen, no escuchan ni entienden.


----------



## OBDC (23 Abr 2022)

Exacto, el oro es un acto de fé.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Legio_VII (23 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, el oro es un acto de fé.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Y como acto de Fé, no puedes dar pruebas de que el oro sea un cimiento importante (o el unico) de un sistema monetario. Eso si, en varias religiones monoteistas el oro es lo unico que vale. Y en otras religiones y civilizaciones Orientales (India, China), el oro es lo unico en lo que la gente llana (a los que Jesucristo se dirige) cree para almacenar riqueza.

Interesante que Cristo no se dirija ni a los poderosos, ni a los escribas de la Ley, ni a los fariseos.... ni a los banqueros centrales... mas que para llamarles ciegos y sordos....


----------



## OBDC (23 Abr 2022)

Legio_VII dijo:


> Y como acto de Fé, no puedes dar pruebas de que el oro sea un cimiento importante (o el unico) de un sistema monetario. Eso si, en varias religiones monoteistas el oro es lo unico que vale. Y en otras religiones y civilizaciones Orientales (India, China), el oro es lo unico en lo que la gente llana (a los que Jesucristo se dirige) cree para almacenar riqueza.
> 
> Interesante que Cristo no se dirija ni a los poderosos, ni a los escribas de la Ley, ni a los fariseos.... ni a los banqueros centrales... mas que para llamarles ciegos y sordos....



Deja el libreto en el buzón, hoy no tengo tiempo.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Legio_VII (23 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Deja el libreto en el buzón, hoy no tengo tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos hombre.....  un poco de liturgia te vendra bien... no todo van a ser teorias monetarias, macro-economia, derivados financieros y otras creencias que requieren mas Fe que la Fe Cristiana....


----------



## L'omertá (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## juli (23 Abr 2022)

@Spielzeug

JOJOJO !!!..."Cuidado con tu opinión " ?  Si de éso va la vaina k intentas abortar, liantillo...de tu opinión y de cómo la retuerces intencionadamente para engañar. Éso es TODO.

Akí el único k banea - aunke antes se proclamaba perseguidita y marginadita , curioso de kojonex - eres tú. Está bien, porke asínnn mantienes la ilusión _- para cortitos , pero wé, algo trolleas -_ de k no respondes mis posts porke no los lees.

Lo k kadakualo opine en un foro , cosa suya. K vuelke trolas a sabiendas, es otra historia. K por cierto, de ningún modo es de recibo. Prefieres k no se hable de ello? Cuidáo con opinar...y tal ?

Éso es lo k tú has hecho ...y lo k nunca vas a admitir ni a responder por ello. Sobre esa única consulta, líneas y líneas y líneas de kuotes, cerros de úbeda, ayatoláhs, Putines y l´awela k fuma. Pero ni papa sobre la trampa k sueltas adrede al personal. ADREDE.

El último kuote k el CM ha permitido k "le cuele" en nuestra conversa , no es baladí : Admite - ante cualkiera, para cualkiera con media puta idea ha sido siempre evidente - k sabe ferpektamente k , con fork o sin él, k el supply de BTC no se inmuta, k los forks son *independientes* ,* MONEDAS Y CADENAS* *DIFERENTES* ...lo k evidencia k al supply de BTC no le puedes meter mano...k es exactamente lo contrario de lo k kiere k los ignorantes, MUY ignorantes, piensen. En el hylo de BTC entra , se le deskojonan...y acaba soltando k los Central Banksters tienen Oro en sus bóvedas. Va allí a largar de Oro, pues lo de BTC y de las 4 chorradas k ha esgrimido a lo largo de los años, se lo tumban en 20 segundos. Y, por cierto, las 4 obviedades k suelta del Gold lo sabe el 90% de early adopters del hylo bitcoñero, pues del Gold viene gran parte de todos ellos. Eso sí : en las trolleadas de Putin, los colorines de una barandilla de fondo en una viñeta del Global Times , Sun Tzú y el arte de trollear, ni entran ni pierden tiempo, faltaría piú. Tienen el conocimiento suficiente sobre BTC y se le descojonan en la jeta a cuenta de su pamplina de Barrio Sésamo. Lleva 10 años asínnn...le han dejáo tó clarito mil veces desde entonces en cada uno de los puntos inconsistentes k suelta...pero él sigue : y es k, aunke kienes saben pasen de su culo...algún tonto recién llegáo con los akojonos madmaxistas de turno, hoy en día, hasta en el telediario...picará. Y éso es un goteo de consultitas por privi sobre proveedores de confianza, favorcitos, etc etc etc ( por cierto, las veces k ha soltáo en abierto la tiendita fetén a lo largo de los años , siempre coincide . KLINK !  ). Casualmente, en el hylo de la fernandita, kienes echaban miguitas eran otros - incluso kienes acorralaban directamente distribuidores de metales k curraban en el foro, tócate los kojonex - ...la vaina se repite , en variedá de modos y colores, ad nauseam.



En fin...al lío y no al liante : cualkier "dinero" replicable infinitamente es basura. Y BTC no sólo no es éso, sino exactamente lo contrario. De hecho, es una amenaza no de primera , sino cum laude para una hipotética estructura monetaria basada en Gold k Usa ha dejáo clarito historicamente k no le atrae una mierda. El troll lo sabe, pero, para primos - muy primo el k hoy en día se mame semejante boutade , aunke novatos llegan constantemente - , se pega un pase de manos y ...ekilikuá ! Patrón Oro "de facto" , encubierto e invisible. Si no lo ves...ej k no sabes.

Por cierto... yo no posteo en nombre de desconocidos ni conocidos...de nahide. He puesto de relevancia info k se distorsiona deliberadamente ( k, por cierto, no será contestada, sino diluída en excusas y chorradas colaterales , las k hagan falta ).

Por otra parte, conocidos y desconocidos se formarán el criterio personal de kadakualo...merece debatirse semejante obviedá ? El asunto es : PORKÉ SE INTENTA FRECUENTEMENTE K los lectores en internék no accedan a una formación adecuada de ese criterio ? Evidentemente, por interés. Y no me refiero a exposiciones incorrectas, sino deliberadamente FALSAS, como es el caso...y para nada el primero del sujeto. Hay k hacerse con Mps o cryptos por ello ? Obviamente, NO...salvo k kadakualo llegue a ese punto por sí mixmo...pero JAMÁS por lo k un nick d´internék diga, pues ambas opciones son MUY arriesgadas y nada sencillas de manejar con acierto, LAS DOS, una por manipulación flagrante y la otra, hasta ahora, por sofisticación...y de entrar, debe hacerse con unos mínimos de criterio recogido, analizado y asimilado...para saber ande te mueves y si éso es positifo para kadakualo. Pero descartar tanto los MPs como Bitcoin A PRIORI y por pura ignorancia...sí k es poco lógico. ferpektamente pueden ser, una, otra o ambas, soluciones pero k muy prácticas a la chanchullada coyuntura actual.

K un "ejperto de Bitcoin" - k intenta ridiculizar a kienes exponen BTC con MIL veces más criterio k el suyo tildándoles de "ejpertos" , cuando el k se sube a ese carro es él - te suelte semejante chuminada es como k un cronista del Tour te diga k las bicis llevan ruedas CUADRADAS.

Pero es k esa es su operativa : Está largando en el foro con mil hylos panfleteros k gracias a la chicuelina de Putin de hace un mes, hay un Patrón Oro en el mundo. K el arbitrage con el Gold asínnn lo consigue. Éso sí : Le dices k el arbitrage NO CONSTA y k parece NO EXISTIR...y no es k no te dé ni una sola prueba, sino k simplemente, no responde a ello...fijós , lo hace constantemente y en cada uno de sus hylos. Pues bien, el asunto es k ni hay patrón Oro de mierda, ni arbitrage respecto al Oro ruso...ni mucho menos el supply de BTC puede ser alterado. Los riesgos de Bitcoin son variados y bien serios...pero ése no es uno de ellos, está soltáo sin criterio y a mala baba.

En un post posterior k subí ayer, Jan Nieuwenhuijs , casualmente gurusito de cabecera del Troll intoxicaór según él mixmo, no sólo se deskojona de la trola del arbitrage con Oro rusky, sino k deja claro k esa posibilidá fue anulada practicamente desde el mixmo inicio del chow por los propios ruskys, k la retiraron , pasando al pago en rublos y no sólo éso, sino conseguibles desde fiat infinito uropedo, es decir, EUROS. Se le avisa al trolll DESDE EL PRINCIPIO...y lo pilla ferpektamente , pues es evidente...pero ahí sigue : Mús a las PRUEBAS de k sus tesis son humo , cerros de Úbeda a gogó ...y reketemús. Y asínnn seguirá hasta k salga otro giro de guión - k saldrá, pues es parte del chow monetario de confusión actual a nivel global - ...y pase a exprimir otra teta IRRELEVANTE.


*" Fue la conversión de EUR a RUB lo que sacó a RUB del estancamiento. 
La ventana temporal XAU RUB nunca se usó. 
(Primero, la paridad estaba por debajo del precio de mercado, luego se eliminó). "*




Ah!...y Patrón Oro, patrón Oro a tutiplén , Braveheart style y estandarte en ristre...k éso pone. Por cierto...especialmente chusca su defensa repetida de Freegold cuando ANOTHER , su impulsor/defensor principal siempre se ha cagáo y meáo en el patrón Oro y no sólo éso, incluso defendía el fiat sin respaldo como un "dinero optimizado" ...y éso lo sabe cualkiera k haya leído sobre Another y FreeGold...pero él, o mo lo sabe...o dice lo contrario por voluntá propia - anda ahora con k kay un Patrón oro , pero k ya no es fijo, k es flotante, encubierto e invisible...ej k es de lo k no hay... -.  "Tú traga y compra, k si no lo ves...es k eres gilipollas, don´t worry". La copla es k Bitcoin es un adversario desparramantemente brillante y muy accesible al k la industria del Oro , a cualkier nivel, debe plantar cara.

Por otra parte, Rusia ha oficializáo su apoyo a la minería de BTC y las cryptos desde hace AÑOS , con el bobierno y hasta doña Vladimira Putina personalmente incluyendo proyectos concretos, corporaciones apoyadas por la admin pública, ubicaciones anunciadas , regulaciones, limitaciones de posesión, asesoría al particular por parte de la administración pública rusa , etc. Si se lo pones en los morros al Troll, te contesta por bulerías, haciéndose el longuis como un politicucho de kinta...hablando de fúrgol o del clima en Murcia, aunke le kuotees lo mixmo una, dos o diez veces...siempre preocupándose de no pisar el palito y pasar al siguiente. O te suelta k él pasa de Reuters y otros focos de info occidentalita y "sólo tira de info oficial, o del Banco central ruso "...y a los dos días, te sube esa info occidentalita y hasta del mixmo Reuters para sostener la panfletada de turno k se le ocurra subir. Es chusco y baratuno ? Pues sí...pero si caen los más tontos...pues olé esos "klinks" ! ...MADMAX Y CIERRA HEZPAÑA !!!



- Por cierto...akí, su ídolo , again... jartito de panfletadas  -

*" Voy a dejar de tuitear ruido procedente del Kremlin y la UE. 
Un día dicen X y al día siguiente Y. Imposible saber qué está pasando en base a “la cita del día”. "*




Y éso...k el personal va justito, ok...pero no es TAN suknormal... no por sí sólo : necesita incentivos, alicientes y ayuditas pa´derrapar. No se tima a decenas de tolais o se chuta a minoyes , sus hijos y sus awelas asínnn como asínnn.

Suerte al forerío gratuíto y mucho ojo con la k viene...k aún no keda ná.

Ni ná.




@Spielzeug...sin acritudes, OK ?...pís and lóf , y lo celebramos pillando unas onzitas. Cómo era la tienducha ésa mandrileña, plís ? 

Por cierto...me reservo responder al trollerío multi , iwal k kuotearte a tí, ignore ferpekto incluído o no. Aunke ya sabes lo bien k me caen los vendeburras.

Va...Saluditos a Sun Chú.


----------



## OBDC (23 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> @Spielzeug
> 
> JOJOJO !!!..."Cuidado con tu opinión " ?  Si de éso va la vaina k intentas abortar, liantillo...de tu opinión y de cómo la retuerces intencionadamente para engañar. Éso es TODO.
> 
> ...



No te entiendo un carajo pero me gusta como piensas, así que tienes mi like.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (23 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No te entiendo un carajo pero me gusta como piensas, así que tienes mi like.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Ké ví a de pensá...son oxtionex interneuronales.


----------



## OBDC (24 Abr 2022)

__





Sales de litio: alternativas al oro y refutación definitiva de los metales preciosos.


Tenemos la suerte de contar con nosotros a grandes pensadores que con relativa frecuencia participan en los diferentes hilos del oro para advertirnos de lo equivocados que estamos y proponer alternativas. El último responde al nombre de @OBDC y nos comenta que la sal es mejor inversión que el...




www.burbuja.info





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (24 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la rareza está el gusto.

Abundances of the elements (data page) - Wikipedia

Mass fraction, in kg/kg

ElementC1C2C3C4C5C6U1U2


03 Li lithium2.0×10−52.0×10−51.8×10−51.3×10−51.37×10−52.0×10−52.2×10−5


79 Au gold4×10−92×10−94×10−93.0×10−94.07×10−91.8×10−9


----------



## IvanRios (24 Abr 2022)

La inflación actual serà una broma comparado con lo que se nos viene.

*Un nuevo orden monetario y financiero internacional: un nuevo Bretton Woods *

*Estamos siendo testigos directos del nacimiento de un nuevo sistema monetario y financiero internacional, respaldado no en divisas, sino en una cesta de productos básicos*

(...)

"De forma que, en esta ocasión, el nuevo sistema monetario y financiero internacional no estará respaldado por el dólar. Los productos básicos, como indica el informe de Credit Suisse, serán en lo que se base el nuevo Bretton Woods. Así que estamos siendo testigos directos del nacimiento de un nuevo sistema monetario y financiero internacional, respaldado no en divisas, sino en una cesta de productos básicos que, probablemente, debilitará el sistema del eurodólar y contribuirá a *desatar las fuerzas inflacionarias en Occidente*, concluye el informe."

Cotizalia


----------



## YoArnold83 (24 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> La inflación actual serà una broma comparado con lo que se nos viene.
> 
> *Un nuevo orden monetario y financiero internacional: un nuevo Bretton Woods *
> 
> ...



No estará respaldado en oro?


----------



## IvanRios (24 Abr 2022)

YoArnold83 dijo:


> No estará respaldado en oro?



Según parece, estaría respaldado por oro y otras materias primas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Según parece, estaría respaldado por oro y otras materias primas.



Los cambios monetarios se moverán a estar basados en materias primas por su utilidad, el oro si participa en este panel será por su utilidad industrial, no por convencionalismos de su valor, que es el que genera sus fluctuaciones y que hacen que sea más de lo mismo.
Las entelequia de valores desaparecerán ya que la economía no se basará en lo que creemos, sino en las necesidades.
Estamos bajando escalones en la pirámide de Maslow, alguien tiene que producir en la realidad lo que se consume, por lo que esto será lo que marque el valor y se terminarán las promesas de pago futuro de estos consumos.
El oro, a la fecha sigue teniendo un valor generado por convencionalismos, no por utilidad ni necesidad.
Vamos a economías de guerra en la que los "futuros" pierden valor por la incertidumbre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Gusman (24 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Los cambios monetarios se moverán a estar basados en materias primas por su utilidad, el oro si participa en este panel será por su utilidad industrial, no por convencionalismos de su valor, que es el que genera sus fluctuaciones y que hacen que sea más de lo mismo.
> Las entelequia de valores desaparecerán ya que la economía no se basará en lo que creemos, sino en las necesidades.
> Estamos bajando escalones en la pirámide de Maslow, alguien tiene que producir en la realidad lo que se consume, por lo que esto será lo que marque el valor y se terminarán las promesas de pago futuro de estos consumos.
> El oro, a la fecha sigue teniendo un valor generado por convencionalismos, no por utilidad ni necesidad.
> ...



El futuro de algo nadie lo sabe, pero si hay algo perdurable en el tiempo es el oro.
Bueno y los idiotas, nacen y mueren idiotas.


----------



## OBDC (24 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El futuro de algo nadie lo sabe, pero si hay algo perdurable en el tiempo es el oro.
> Bueno y los idiotas, nacen y mueren idiotas.



Vaya, veo que no resistes leer mis post a pesar de enviarme al "ignore" cienes de veces (no te preocupes que no eres el único que cae en la tentacion, hay unos cuantos mas...). Haces bien, capaz algo aprendes de una vez....
Y no es necesario llamar idiotas....vienen solos....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## risto mejido (24 Abr 2022)

Gold is the Safe Harbor in the Brewing Storm







www.sprottmoney.com





*El oro es el puerto seguro en la tormenta que se avecina*






21 de abril de 2022
por David Brady
2545
Ver comentarios (0)
*Cuota:*
*¿Sabía que puede obtener los Resumen semanales de Sprott Money, Pregúntele al experto, 
¿promociones especiales y artículos de blog perspicaces enviados directamente a su bandeja de entrada?
Regístrese aquí para recibir el boletín de Sprott Money .* 
Recientemente he estado bastante callado con el oro porque ha estado más o menos varado en un rango de 1900 a 2000 desde mediados de marzo. Esto es interesante dada la volatilidad en casi todo lo demás:

DXY alcanza su nivel más alto desde marzo de 2020
El rendimiento a 10 años alcanza casi el 3%, su nivel más alto desde diciembre de 2018
Rendimiento a 2 años en 2,65%, su nivel más alto desde diciembre de 2018 también
Las tasas hipotecarias se han disparado a su nivel más alto desde la Gran Crisis Financiera en 2007-2008
El rendimiento real de los bonos a 10 años llega a cero por primera vez desde marzo de 2020
El S&P sigue luchando entre 4100 y 4800
El Nasdaq está alrededor de 13600, más cerca del fondo de su rango reciente de 16200 a 12600
Los precios del petróleo alcanzan su nivel más alto desde 2007
El cobre está marcando nuevos máximos históricos; todo el complejo de productos básicos no se ha quedado atrás
Pero es la falta de acción en el oro a pesar del aumento de los rendimientos reales lo que más me llama la atención. Los rendimientos reales y el oro están inversamente correlacionados. Cuando los rendimientos reales aumentan, el oro cae y viceversa cuando los rendimientos reales caen. La correlación inversa entre los dos se rompe de vez en cuando, como sucedió durante gran parte de 2018 durante la guerra comercial entre Estados Unidos y China, pero siempre se vuelven a conectar.





El gráfico anterior muestra el rendimiento real a 10 años y el ETF GLD de oro desde el comienzo del año. El eje de rendimiento real está a la derecha y el precio GLD a la izquierda.
El rendimiento real pasó de -0,97% a principios de año a un máximo de -0,42% a mediados de febrero. Extrañamente, Gold subió al mismo tiempo. En otras palabras, se levantaron juntos, lo cual es atípico pero no extraordinario en el corto plazo.
Pero luego, el rendimiento real volvió a caer hasta el -1,04 % el 8 de marzo y el oro subió a un máximo de 2082 ese mismo día. Luego, el rendimiento real subió a -0,61% el 16 de marzo y el oro cayó a un mínimo de "1900". Esto es lo que uno esperaría que sucediera: los rendimientos reales caen, el oro sube, los rendimientos reales aumentan, el oro cae. Pero aquí es donde se vuelve confuso.
Desde el 16 de marzo, el rendimiento real siguió aumentando casi hasta cero por primera vez desde marzo de 2020, como se compartió anteriormente. Pero Gold no se cayó. Todo lo contrario, subió a un pico de 2000, y ahora están cayendo juntos. Una vez más, las rupturas en la relación entre los dos, especialmente a corto plazo, no son infrecuentes, pero cabe destacar que los rendimientos reales aumentaron desde un mínimo de ~1% a su nivel más alto desde la crisis impulsada por los reportos en 2020 y Gold todavía está $ 150 por debajo de su nivel del 3 de enero y se ha acercado a centavos del máximo histórico de 2089 en agosto de 2020.
El punto clave es que siempre se vuelven a conectar. O el oro va hacia el sur a lo grande para igualar el aumento de los rendimientos reales o los rendimientos reales vuelven a caer y el oro se dirige a nuevos máximos históricos. Con rendimientos reales alrededor de cero, puede adivinar qué escenario veo.
Dada la extrema volatilidad en los mercados desde que la Reserva Federal comenzó su último ciclo de ajuste, como se describió anteriormente, algo tiene que romperse pronto. Los mercados financieros están llegando a extremos que podrían precipitar un colapso sistémico u otra reversión por parte de la Reserva Federal a más estímulo, tal como sucedió en diciembre de 2018. Tenga en cuenta que varios mercados están marcando niveles vistos por última vez en marzo de 2020, diciembre de 2018 y 2007-08. ¿Qué pasó después en cada una de esas circunstancias? La Fed encendió las imprentas. Espero plenamente que lo hagan de nuevo. Es solo una cuestión de cuándo. Mi mejor suposición es alrededor del período de septiembre a octubre, generalmente el peor momento para las acciones. La alternativa es el colapso de todo.
Cuando la Fed tire de sus próximos 180, observe cómo los rendimientos reales caen en picado y el oro, la plata y los mineros se vuelven parabólicos, en mi humilde opinión. Mientras tanto, podríamos sufrir más inconvenientes. 1900 es el nivel de soporte clave en Gold que debe mantenerse para evitar una inmersión más profunda. Ya sea que tenga 1900 y subamos directamente o tengamos una caída más grande y luego nos dirigimos más alto, el destino final es el mismo, tal como fue después de marzo de 2020, diciembre de 2018 y 2007-08.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Abr 2022)

El rublo es a día de de hoy (25.04.22) la divisa que mejor se está comportando desde que empezaron las sanciones. Mejor que el dólar...


El rublo es, a día de hoy, la divisa que mejor se está comportando tomando como base el inicio de la invasión: Las únicas divisas que están ahora más fuertes que al comienzo de las sanciones son el dólar y el rublo. Las sanciones sin precedentes por parte de occidente no sólo no han podido...




www.burbuja.info





El rublo es, a día de hoy, la divisa que mejor se está comportando tomando como base el inicio de la invasión:




Las únicas divisas que están ahora más fuertes que al comienzo de las sanciones son el dólar y el rublo.

Las sanciones sin precedentes por parte de occidente no sólo no han podido hundir el rublo, si no que está mostrando más fortaleza por el momento. Han bastado dos anuncios para revertir la situación: el gas (y ampliable a más productos) se paga en rublos y el banco central ofrece rublos a cambio de oro.

Es un "prototipo monetario" que hace ineficaces las sanciones para hundir la divisa (uno de los más devastadores efectos de usar el sistema monetario como un arma)

___________

El uso del oro para evadir sanciones, va a dar un impulso a los mercados de oro que hagan de proxy. Uno de ellos va a ser el mercado de Dubai (en conflicto con la LBMA) por el origen del oro que les llega. Parece que hay un acuerdo entre Dubai e India para facilitar el intercambio de 200 toneladas de oro a un precio mejor enviando impuestos:









BL Explainer : All About India-UAE Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement


Amiti Sen




www.google.com


----------



## juli (25 Abr 2022)

@Spielzeug

*JUÁÁÁSSS !!!...ahora vienes tú con ésas ?   ...New "pase de manos"?*

...Pues lo k se te lleva diciendo DESDE ANTES DE K "DIESES POR VIGENTE" EL PATRÓN ORO MUNDIAL "de facto & encubierto" con hylo y fanfarria ad hoc , farsante de los kojonex : K las medidas Rusas - tras hacer el paripé con exigir Oro por materias primas y no sólo envainársela, sino directamente abrir una ventana chanchullera al confetti mierdoso de la UE - estaban orientadas a apuntalar el FIAT RUSKY , en compadreo con yankees, uropedos y los trileros k cuadrase.

Ni Patrón Oro ni poyas...por cierto, ni puta falta k hace : Gold por Oil & Gas...y s´acabó el cuento...con los chicos de la impresora Occidental mandando su precio fiat a la luna pa´k a kien accediese a soltarlo, le compense...mientras haya despistáos k lo suelten, claro. Y si no...puñetas y puñetitas , máh ná...porke la chicuelina de Dubai yastá archiexpuesta en el foro, iwal k otras posibilidades de mercadeo REAL tanto de MPs como de materias primas en el coto BRICS/Oriental.

Y LISTO. Pero venga, va otra : Kaña y pintxotorti, a k tu hamija Doña Vladimira o sus patronsitos chinorris dejan abierta oooootra rendija en caso de k los BRICS prosperen por esa vía - en el enésimo giro de la pantomima , pero debidamente retrasáo, pa´ir ganando tiempo de impesora - ...Y MUY POSIBLEMENTE A BITCOIN, sin sikiera chupàrsela "oficialmente" al fiat Occidentalito por enésima vez ( pues no sería necesario , porke k el chanchullo de la demanda elefantiásica de confetti occidental ya se ejecuta allí, en crypto enviado a la luna ).

Va...de nada, "librepensaór-baneadór"...por cierto oye, kojonudisisisísimo el hylo ése del Litio ande , con un obsceno tono de Guardiolita condescendiente, kerías ridiculizar y marginar al forero OBDC con la cuchipandi trollaca en pleno haciéndote los coros...e, iwalito k con el BTC a costa del k se la das con keso al personal profano * te/os demuestra* k podías haber mukltiplicáo tus onzitas POR TRES O CUATRO EN UN PUTO AÑO. Y si no es asííínnn, como él expone sencillamente pero con pelos y señales...pues dígnese vuecencia y conteste , k "se l´ha olvidáo" . "Casualmente", claro...a kién le puede caber duda ?

Va, saludetes, luminaria livertariha. Y reléete al Chun Chú, maifrén... k cada día vas más flojo .


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Abr 2022)

Plata bajando a los infiernos por el encierro en china y que solo se usa para industria ?

No puede ser, aqui me dijeron que plata a 100 euros onza.

Mientras tanto mis latillas siguen revalorizandose cada vez mas.


----------



## Tio Pepe (25 Abr 2022)

A destacar:
*Demanda total de plata de 1049 Millones de onzas con una oferta de 997,2 Millones de onzas. Es decir un déficit en el mercado de plata de 51,8 Millones de onzas durante el año 2021.*
El año 2020 la demanda fue de 880 Millones de onzas y la oferta de 953 Millones de onzas.

Separando por demanda:
Joyería: +31,6 Millones de onzas (+21,1% interanual)
Demanda Industrial: +43,3 Millones de onzas (+9,3% interanual)
Inversión neta física: +73,7 Millones de onzas (+36$% internual)









Global Silver Demand Surged in 2021


Silver Industrial Demand Up 9 Percent to Post a New Record High (Washington, D.C. – April 20, 2022) The global silver market realized growth in every demand category in 2021, marking the first time all key sectors rose in tandem since 1997. Surpassing pre-pandemic volumes, total global silver...




www.silverinstitute.org


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2022)

Fotos de Gooseman y Vientoanal pillando un panda. El tercero no se le reconoce, pero seguro que se dará a conocer con este post.....






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (25 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Plata bajando a los infiernos por el encierro en china y que solo se usa para industria ?
> 
> No puede ser, aqui me dijeron que plata a 100 euros onza.
> 
> Mientras tanto mis latillas siguen revalorizandose cada vez mas.



Pues pídele a ese que respete el "futuro" y te las compre a ese precio...
.ahhhhh....no, si era para venderlas él, no?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (25 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El futuro de algo nadie lo sabe, pero si hay algo perdurable en el tiempo es el oro.
> Bueno y los idiotas, nacen y mueren idiotas.



Jaque mate.


----------



## OBDC (26 Abr 2022)

Parece que esta asomando la nariz del tercero de la foto pillando el panda......aunque con disfraz. Y uno de los palmeros se cambió de multi para pasar "desapercibido".....la verdad que parecéis colegiales en el patio montando lío en patota con el que les come la merienda y les da collejas porque solos no podéis ni con Bambi.....(y juntos tampoco)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Abr 2022)

Año 2567 el horoh siga trolleando entre los 1800 y los 2000....gññee gññe tiene q subii...lo dise la Biblia q el horoh ejjjj de toa la bhida tt...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Abr 2022)

Aniimooo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Año 2567 el horoh siga trolleando entre los 1800 y los 2000....gññee gññe tiene q subii...lo dise la Biblia q el horoh ejjjj de toa la bhida tt...


----------



## motymot (26 Abr 2022)

Se pulsa "ignorar" y deja de estorbar..


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Abr 2022)

motymot dijo:


> Se pulsa "ignorar" y deja de estorbar..



No, a otros imitadores y moñas, si, pero al señor Dubitativo jamás. Es un troll, pero es nuestro troll, y hay que cuidarlo y respetarlo


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Abr 2022)

WGC: Zentralbanken im März 2022 Nettogoldverkäufer


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende März 2022 berücksichtigt. Die weltweiten Goldreserven der... - Veroeffentlicht am 26.04.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Transacciones oficiales con oro de los bancos centrales en marzo.

Compran:

Egipto: +44,0 toneladas!
Turquía: + 4,8 toneladas (+2,8 toneladas de los bancos comerciales turcos)
India: +2,5 toneladas
Mongolia: +0,4 toneladas
República Checa: +0,3 toneladas
Bielorrusia: +0,1 toneladas

Venden:

Kazajistán: -12,1 toneladas
Filipinas: -2,4 toneladas
Uzbekistán: -1,2 toneladas

Egipto hace una gran compra...


----------



## frankie83 (26 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> WGC: Zentralbanken im März 2022 Nettogoldverkäufer
> 
> 
> Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende März 2022 berücksichtigt. Die weltweiten Goldreserven der... - Veroeffentlicht am 26.04.2022
> ...



No llega a 0,5 gramos por egipcio ;-)


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Abr 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No llega a 0,5 gramos por egipcio ;-)



Si, parece poco pero si todos los bancos centrales comprasen 0,5 gramos por habitante son unas 3.500 toneladas


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2022)

Hace unos días andábamos en torno a la muerte del fiat, fiat como tal y USD para más señas... La copla acababa con k no se asocie el USD al resto de fiat.

Y vamos a seguir paso a paso...pero estar en la Uropozilga hasta puede ser salvavidas para k kien tenga metales trinke lo k éstos no consiguen dar por sí mixmox.

Por cierto...ayer había 4 stable coins - contando a TERRA y su LUNA de producción , en el top 10 crypto...y con la kinta a punto de caramelo Casi triplicando el meneo de pasta diaria del mismísimo Bitcoin y duplicando los USD movidos por las 10 cryptos punteras, se dice fácil ( BTC, ETH; RIpple...telita ).

Y, en ese contexto...DOña Vladimira, la Agustina d´Aragón del Oro, mucha cháchara y pasteleo... pero ni por el forro impulsando una chapa respaldada en Gold pa´jamarse semejante pastel - acercándose ya a 100.000 minoyes de pavos de movimiento diario  - con la punta del nardo. Del Yuan dorado, mejor ni hablar.

Oro sobre la mesa...mis kojonex 33. Más mover ficha y menos Guerritas friítas & ekoñómikas de la muélte...k hasta los putos wevox ya de parrafadas , palabrería, Shanghais cacikiles de Cero kobi chapáos a cal y canto, canales de suministro y su puta madre.

GOLD sobre la mesa...o despiértame después de la siesta. Pueden = Sin duda. Lo hacen ? NO.

Al lío d´una puta vez...o akí empieza ya la rayadura a palo seco. Seguro decía alguno el otro día...y el seguro hasta k el Gold s´implemente como vehículo de Rikeza DE FACTO - hoy no lo es - y mientras el USD campe y manipule a sus anchas es cualkier puta chapa k programen 4 críos en un garage en un mes...pero miles de toneladas de Oriente, NOPE, manda wevox.

A dejar de subir la temperatura del chow gradito a gradito peloteando desde el fondo de la pista y sacar el Gold a los mercáos de spot orientales...o la inmensa mayoría va a holdear MPs sin trincar de crypto ...en modo "puro martirio", como suena.


----------



## trukutruku (26 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Hace unos días andábamos en torno a la muerte del fiat, fiat como tal y USD para más señas... La copla acababa con k no se asocie el USD al resto de fiat.
> 
> Y vamos a seguir paso a paso...pero estar en la Uropozilga hasta puede ser salvavidas para k kien tenga metales trinke lo k éstos no consiguen dar por sí mixmox.
> 
> ...



No he entendido una mierda. Y me lo he leido entero, de arriba abajo.
Me he quedado embobado viendo cómo soy incapaz de traducir esto que has escrito en una estructura de ideas coherente.


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2022)

La Carta de la Bolsa - MERCADOS: La hegemonía del Dólar como moneda de reserva mundial y principal medio de pago internacional está en juego. Atentos, también, a Japón







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> No he entendido una mierda. Y me lo he leido entero, de arriba abajo.
> Me he quedado embobado viendo cómo soy incapaz de traducir esto que has escrito en una estructura de ideas coherente.



Frente al ambiente creado de protagonismo de las materias primas - incluso a nivel monetario, nada menos - ...en realidá, TODO es demanda de dólar, ése es el hylo central del post.

Crypto se está consolidando como foco de demanda a unos niveles del carajo. K ahí va a haber un agujero negro de dólares y más k hagan, es absolutamente evidente.

Las materias primas y el Oro, se kedan en esbozos. Y ése punto está amortizadito. O cartas sobre la mesa en ese sentido...o cháchara barata.

BRICS mueven ficha ( deberían ). Pero algo palpable ya.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Abr 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No, a otros imitadores y moñas, si, pero al señor Dubitativo jamás. Es un troll, pero es nuestro troll, y hay que cuidarlo y respetarlo



Gracias majo...si es q en el fondo quiero q suba para gastarlo en putas y barcos (coca no q es mala para la salud) antes de cumplir los 60 y q ya no se me levante...


----------



## OBDC (27 Abr 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Gracias majo...si es q en el fondo quiero q suba para gastarlo en putas y barcos (coca no q es mala para la salud) antes de cumplir los 60 y q ya no se me levante...





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (27 Abr 2022)

Hay tan poco litio que las marcas de coches eléctricos ya se plantean minarlo o importarlo ellas mismas


Hay varios motivos por los que el coche eléctrico sigue siendo caro. Más allá de la comparación con las prestaciones (en autonomía) con un vehículo de...




www.xataka.com





Vaya, parece que hay mucha demanda para controlar los estados psicóticos que genera que las reliquias no suban...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pete Best (27 Abr 2022)

Inflación por las nubes, guerra en Europa, la bolsa bajando, ¿y el oro? Pues el oro sigue bajando, el oro vale menos que hace dos años cuando alcanzó su pico en los 2000 dólares a pesar de la inflación.

A pesar de los hechos la irreductible aldea de oreros mantiene su fe leyendo informes de blogs y páginas de internet sin ningún tipo de rigor que hablan de caída de todo el sistema financiero y advenimiento de un patrón oro que hará que podamos cambiar una onza de oro por un yate de lujo lleno de putas. Nos hablan también de toneladas y toneladas de compras de oro por parte de estados, mágicamente toda esa demanda se traduce en una reducción del precio del oro.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (27 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Hay tan poco litio que las marcas de coches eléctricos ya se plantean minarlo o importarlo ellas mismas
> 
> 
> Hay varios motivos por los que el coche eléctrico sigue siendo caro. Más allá de la comparación con las prestaciones (en autonomía) con un vehículo de...
> ...



¿El principio del fin del monopolio del litio? Las baterías de sodio ya son igual de eficientes y además son más baratas y ecológicas


----------



## FranMen (27 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Inflación por las nubes, guerra en Europa, la bolsa bajando, ¿y el oro? Pues el oro sigue bajando, el oro vale menos que hace dos años cuando alcanzó su pico en los 2000 dólares a pesar de la inflación.
> 
> A pesar de los hechos la irreductible aldea de oreros mantiene su fe leyendo informes de blogs y páginas de internet sin ningún tipo de rigor que hablan de caída de todo el sistema financiero y advenimiento de un patrón oro que hará que podamos cambiar una onza de oro por un yate de lujo lleno de putas. Nos hablan también de toneladas y toneladas de compras de oro por parte de estados, mágicamente toda esa demanda se traduce en una reducción del precio del oro.



Ojalá pueda comprar la onza a 1050€ como hace poco más de dos años


----------



## OBDC (27 Abr 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> ¿El principio del fin del monopolio del litio? Las baterías de sodio ya son igual de eficientes y además son más baratas y ecológicas



Es momento de salir, sin duda. Hace dos años era para entrar.
Ahora es para entrar en otro tema que me reservo.
Gracias por tu apunte.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## protocolocon (27 Abr 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Inflación por las nubes, guerra en Europa, la bolsa bajando, ¿y el oro? Pues el oro sigue bajando, el oro vale menos que hace dos años cuando alcanzó su pico en los 2000 dólares a pesar de la inflación.
> 
> A pesar de los hechos la irreductible aldea de oreros mantiene su fe leyendo informes de blogs y páginas de internet sin ningún tipo de rigor que hablan de caída de todo el sistema financiero y advenimiento de un patrón oro que hará que podamos cambiar una onza de oro por un yate de lujo lleno de putas. Nos hablan también de toneladas y toneladas de compras de oro por parte de estados, mágicamente toda esa demanda se traduce en una reducción del precio del oro.



Me hace cierta gracia que todos sigáis la cotización del oro en dólares, ¿En qué cobráis la nómina, en dólares también? ¿En qué moneda gastais vuestro dinero?

Hoy mismo, sin ir más lejos: oro -0,75% en dólares, euro respecto al dólar -0,65%. Vamos que prácticamente tablas.

Os dejo como ejercicio calcular o hallar la revalorización del oro en euros en lo que va de 2022 (os adelanto que es positiva)...


----------



## juli (27 Abr 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Me hace cierta gracia que todos sigáis la cotización del oro en dólares, ¿En qué cobráis la nómina, en dólares también? ¿En qué moneda gastais vuestro dinero?
> 
> Hoy mismo, sin ir más lejos: oro -0,75% en dólares, euro respecto al dólar -0,65%. Vamos que prácticamente tablas.
> 
> Os dejo como ejercicio calcular o hallar la revalorización del oro en euros en lo que va de 2022 (os adelanto que es positiva)...



D´ayer mixmo.

"Hace unos días andábamos en torno a la muerte del fiat, fiat como tal y USD para más señas... La copla acababa con k no se asocie el USD al resto de fiat.

Y vamos a seguir paso a paso...pero *estar en la Uropozilga hasta puede ser salvavidas para k kien tenga metales trinke lo k éstos no consiguen dar por sí mixmox*."


--------------------

K no suena descabellado k el euro siga al disparáo yen, sobre la mesa hace tiempo en el hylo , too.


----------



## IvanRios (27 Abr 2022)

Canal totalmente recomendable.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es momento de salir, sin duda. Hace dos años era para entrar.
> Ahora es para entrar en otro tema que me reservo.
> Gracias por tu apunte.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



No te reserves, hombre, cuentanos mas....


----------



## OBDC (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No te reserves, hombre, cuentanos mas....



Bueno, ya que insistes, no te digo que te esperaba porque no es asi; directamente te convoqué aunque pensé que la provocación era demasiado obvia, pero me has demostrado que aún puedo esperar más de ti.
En lo que hay que invertir es en la producción de gas biológico. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## jkaza (27 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, ya que insistes, no te digo que te esperaba porque no es asi; directamente te convoqué aunque pensé que la provocación era demasiado obvia, pero me has demostrado que aún puedo esperar más de ti.
> En lo que hay que invertir es en la producción de *gas biológico.*
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Pues ahí llevas mi primera himbersión




Con eso ya hay para cocinar macarrones esta noche.


----------



## OBDC (27 Abr 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues ahí llevas mi primera himbersión
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039752
> 
> ...



Exacto, aquí tenemos al forero Vientoanal que es un profundo conocedor del tema y nos puede llevar por buen camino.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (27 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No te reserves, hombre, cuentanos mas....



PD: Gracias por el centro tan bien colocado. Eres un maestro!

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## jkaza (27 Abr 2022)

Bill Gates Understands the Importance of Biofuel - Gevo


Gates shows his understanding of electric vehicles and their limitations, and then suggests that bio-based renewable fuel may play an active role in delivering us to a zero-carbon future.




gevo.com








- Mecachis, un florero de burbuja se ha adelantado a mis planes!


----------



## OBDC (27 Abr 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Bill Gates Understands the Importance of Biofuel - Gevo
> 
> 
> Gates shows his understanding of electric vehicles and their limitations, and then suggests that bio-based renewable fuel may play an active role in delivering us to a zero-carbon future.
> ...



En Brasil el etanol es un biocombistible usado en automoción desde hace décadas, si mal no recuerdo desde el año 1975 generado con restos de la caña de azúcar.









Etanol como combustible en Brasil - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hay mucha info.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## jkaza (27 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> En Brasil el etanol es un biocombistible usado en automoción desde hace décadas, si mal no recuerdo desde el año 1975 generado con restos de la caña de azúcar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y aquí la pregunta del millón: Cómo himbertimos en este nuevo Bitcoin que nos puede hacer ultra-ricos?

Porque acabo de leer por aquí que a un florero en IB le han vendido las acciones de una empresa antes de que subieran. Algo nada extraño antes de un rally.

Eso ocurriría a los que tuvieran materias primas papel o cualquier otro activo intangible en un broker.


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, ya que insistes, no te digo que te esperaba porque no es asi; directamente te convoqué aunque pensé que la provocación era demasiado obvia, pero me has demostrado que aún puedo esperar más de ti.
> En lo que hay que invertir es en la producción de *gas biológico*.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Pues si lo dices en serio no le veo futuro, ya que están eliminando la ganadería, que es de donde se puede obtener el gas biológico.
Tambien recuerdo que hay algunos proyectos de obtención de gas de las heces humanas, ahí si que podrias trabajar removiendo mierda para sacar el gas....
Le veo mas futuro a los biocombustibles, pero si hay una crisis alimenticia global no se hasta que punto se permitirá.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, ya que insistes, no te digo que te esperaba porque no es asi; directamente te convoqué aunque pensé que la provocación era demasiado obvia, pero me has demostrado que aún puedo esperar más de ti.
> En lo que hay que invertir es en la producción de *gas biológico*.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Creo que esa película ya la he visto y tienes sus años....


----------



## OBDC (28 Abr 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Creo que esa película ya la he visto y tienes sus años....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1040146



Que sí lo hay, se pagarán flatulencias con onzas. Es para lo que se preparan los fanboy de este hilo.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Que sí lo hay, se pagarán flatulencias con onzas. Es para lo que se preparan los fanboy de este hilo.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



A mi me parece un cosa lógica, de hecho siempre me he preguntado por qué no se aprovechaban mejor las miles de toneladas de desechos de las granjas industriales de todo tipo como mínimo para hacer gas metano, aparte de temas de compostaje y demás (bueno, lo del abono lo puedo entender que será más difícil por la cantidad de antibióticos y porquerías varias que hace jodido aprovecharlo sin contaminar....). Supongo que seguirá saliendo más caro que el gas "normal", sobretodo teniendo en cuenta los costes de transporte (no es lo mismo unos pocos yacimientos gordos que recoger gas de cientos de granjas repartidas por ahí....), pero creo que al menos se podría aprovechar para temas de calefacción en los pueblos/ciudades cercanos...


----------



## OBDC (28 Abr 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> A mi me parece un cosa lógica, de hecho siempre me he preguntado por qué no se aprovechaban mejor las miles de toneladas de desechos de las granjas industriales de todo tipo como mínimo para hacer gas metano, aparte de temas de compostaje y demás (bueno, lo del abono lo puedo entender que será más difícil por la cantidad de antibióticos y porquerías varias que hace jodido aprovecharlo sin contaminar....). Supongo que seguirá saliendo más caro que el gas "normal", sobretodo teniendo en cuenta los costes de transporte (no es lo mismo unos pocos yacimientos gordos que recoger gas de cientos de granjas repartidas por ahí....), pero creo que al menos se podría aprovechar para temas de calefacción en los pueblos/ciudades cercanos...



La relocalización de la industria agraria puede llegar a posibilitar que sea un medio de extracción de combustible válido. Posiblemente el punto de inversión no sería en el producto en sí, sería en la tecnología que permita acopiarlo y su uso permitirá únicamente un autoconsumo y siempre de uso local porque la producción será tan diseminada que imposibilitaría su agrupación por no ser rentable logisticamente. Pero faltan algunos años para que se pueda implementar considerando que ese día llegue; todavía soñamos con el gas barato de enemigos de la UE y hay que liquidar previamente pactos políticos con los monopolios energéticos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## OBDC (28 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Pues si lo dices en serio no le veo futuro, ya que están eliminando la ganadería, que es de donde se puede obtener el gas biológico.
> Tambien recuerdo que hay algunos proyectos de obtención de gas de las heces humanas, ahí si que podrias trabajar removiendo mierda para sacar el gas....
> Le veo mas futuro a los biocombustibles, pero si hay una crisis alimenticia global no se hasta que punto se permitirá.




Tienes mucho que aprender para provocarme a mi Padawan.
Pero veo que te esfuerzas y eres constante Gooseman.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Abr 2022)

Ya está aquí el anuncio en la presa rusa del nuevo sistema monetario que incluiría cambio fijo rublo-oro:






*Tema mítico* : - Patron oro: Rusia probará un nuevo sistema monetario que implica vincular su moneda al oro (prensa rusa)


Ya está aquí el anuncio oficial de la futura vinculación del rublo al oro. Durante la fase de implementación, el banco central ruso irá ajustando diariamente la tasa a la que compra oro a los bancos comerciales rusos. Las diferentes tasas de cambio entre el rublo en los mercados internacionales...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gusman (28 Abr 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La relocalización de la industria agraria puede llegar a posibilitar que sea un medio de extracción de combustible válido. Posiblemente el punto de inversión no sería en el producto en sí, sería en la tecnología que permita acopiarlo y su uso permitirá únicamente un autoconsumo y siempre de uso local porque la producción será tan diseminada que imposibilitaría su agrupación por no ser rentable logisticamente. Pero faltan algunos años para que se pueda implementar considerando que ese día llegue; todavía soñamos con el gas barato de enemigos de la UE y hay que liquidar previamente pactos políticos con los monopolios energéticos.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Eso no lo vemos ni tu ni yo. Antes hay que acabar con las mafias que controlan la energia en los corruptos gobiernos occidentales


----------



## OBDC (28 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya está aquí el anuncio en la presa rusa del nuevo sistema monetario que incluiría cambio fijo rublo-oro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso genera consecuencias y una posible lectura.
La primera lectura es que Putin necesita oro y pretende establecer a qué precio compararlo con sus papelito de colores respaldados por el metal que tiene, sino nadie se los toma. Para que necesita oro? Para romper bloqueos y no dejar trazabilidad de la huella del Rublo en compras en occidente. Vamos, que necesita productos de occidente y la mafia se los vende en oro porque los Rublos no se los aceptan en ningún lado. Porque no usa el que tiene? Porque estará localizado dentro de sus fronteras y sin mucha opción de salir de paseo y el oro hay que moverlo físicamente para comprar, lo que es un "pequeñísimo" problema. O sea, necesita oro para compras a la mafia y que este ubicado en las zonas geográficas que necesita hacer compras. Su gran idea es entregar Rublos a la mafia con garantía del oro que tiene en Rusia para poder disponer de "promesas de oroh" en otras latitudes.
Y la consecuencia es la devaluacion instantánea del oro que occidente va a manipular para quitarle poder adquisitivo a Rusia, lo que amenaza con una fuerte caída del oro.
Chicos, agarraos del pasamano fuerte que la escalera tiene mucha pendiente para los que tenéis reliquias, si aún no se pone más complicado y prohíben la compraventa de oroh como parte de las medidas de bloqueo a Rusia. La gráfica lo está reflejando?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2022)

*@Spielzeug*

jojojo...éso yastá subido ayer tarde y rematáo anoche. la panfletada de "primicia en burbuja.info" con k encabezas el hylo linkáo sólo responde a k kieres monopolizar la prescripción d´opinión en el foro...por las mixmas intenciones k tienes al engañar premeditadamente a la gente sobre BTC.

---------------------------------------
*De interés general, imo :*

Para minimizar la manipulación de este EMBAUCADOR k intenta trollear las cryptos desde hace una década - _y tras diez años de curro y buitreo, es más k razonable k ni por el forro kiera soltar la gallina_ - es conveniente saber una cosa :

Tanto BTC como el Gold - éste, pese a la manipulación k sufre, k le impide en números ser un seguro contra la inflación del fiat - son un wen planteamiento contra la caída del dinero fiduciario. Para ser precisos, teóricamente, ambas opciones lo son. en la práctica, sólo BTC y un wen puñáo de cryptos.

El CM Spielzeug no sólo te informa de novedades en torno a los Mps, intenta k no aproveches la tremenda revalorización crypto frente a la inflación - ésta sí, 100% Real en términos fiat ...es decir, totalmente eficaz para moverse en un juego MANIPULADO - . El forero medio debe saber k de responder el escenario actual a una inflación fiat in crescendo - y tiene tóa la pinta de asínnn serlo - una revalorización por debajo de la inflación fiat de los Mps no sólo eliminará un reconocimiento en fiat del Valor Real de los metales...sino k erosionará salarios, otro tipo de activos ...y, por tanto, capacidá de retención de sus tenencias de metal.

Bitcoin está siendo no sólo un acierto evidente de imponerse a la caída de Valor del fiat, sino el único recurso de retención de metal. Si el Gold es un seguro contra la devaluación del fiat - insisto . a día de hoy y tras años de erosión, no lo es , aunke obviamente admitimos pulpo por convencimiento metalero - ... btc es el seguro real de ese seguro "antifiat"...y el k te permitirá conservarlo. Todo lo k erosionan con el fiat desde Lehman bros - y casualmente, desde el lanzamiento de Bitcoin - no les llega para arrancar los Mps a los ahorradores k apuntalan su posición simultaneamente en crypto ( la jugada "fácil" es apuntalarla en BTC ) - .

Mientras los apaños "pa´mañaaanaaa" en la inclusión de los Mps en un sistema monetario no se traslade a una implementación de ese sistema *totalmente operativa en Occidente* hay un riesgo ENORME para metaleros k no "aseguren" su posición en metales con cryptos acertadas, sikiera en una cuantía inferior ...pero k les permita ser autosuficientes con una inflación fiat disparada sin tocar sus "ahorros", sus posiciones en metal peligrarán. y ésto es pescialmente importante para foreros de limitado poder akisitivo y/o recursos salariales/profesionales modestos , k pueden verse en una posición precaria en cualkier momento y ser convertidos en vendedores por kojonex con un chaskío de dedos. byc hasta hoy, ha arreglado éso ferpektamente...k lo sepais.

Hay en burbuja una nutrida panda de multinicks , una piara de marranos casualmente castellanitos - _ojo, no debería haber razón alguna para k paisanos bienintencionáos se diesen por aludidos, kede claro_ - , k se mueven por los hylos metaleros desde hace eones, intentando siempre controlarlos a su medida. Trollean distribuidores llegando incluso al chantaje , copan el hylo de compraventa, spamean proveedores de su cuerda, etc. Lo más probable es k el hamijo Spielzeug , altruísta gurusito en el guión, sea otro monigote de esa cuerda. ( lo sea o no, es un embaucador k miente a sabiendas al forerío para ekovicarlo, con lo k sus motivaciones son chungas sin duda alguna ).

En fin...toca leer, filtrar y decidir con acierto. Suerte por ahí al forerío de aspiraciones personales legítimas en ese percal. Al loro con los ijoeputas k andan sueltos, k parece k esta vez es la jodienda wena...y los errores van a pagarse caritos de kojonex y con poca posibilidá de arreglo.

Toca recordar iwalmente k una confiscación de metal es una tarea harto complicada actualmente, pues la distribución es amplísima...no como en momentos históricos anteriores, donde casi nahide tenía gold , especialmente en el tramo en el k llegó incluso a prohibirse la propiedá privada de Oro . Los mecanismos de expropiación eficaces , por lo tanto... hoy deberían ser otros.

Va...Força. 


p.d. Ni por el forro me voy a pegar siglos exponiendo este percal , pues además de engorroso en las formas, se roba su tiempo. Supongo k tras varios posts bien claritos en el hylo central del topic metalero ésto habrá cumplido parte de lo k se proponía por pura y simple empatía foril.

Más allá de ello..."ayákadakualo".


----------



## jkaza (28 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


>



Qué pereza da leer los  de este florero. No tengo ni idea de lo que escribe porque es ilegible.

Sgúen etsduios raleziaods por la Uivenrsdiad ignlsea de Cmdibrage, no ipmotra el odren en el que las ltears etsén ersciats, la úicna csoa ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la útlima ltera esétn ecsritas en la psiócion cocrreta. El retso peuden etsar ttaolmntee doaerdsendo y aún pordás lerelo sin pobrleams, pquore no lemeos cada ltera en sí msima snio cdaa paalbra etenra.

Al menos cumple esa regla para que se te pueda entender algo.


----------



## OBDC (28 Abr 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué pereza da leer los  de este florero. No tengo ni idea de lo que escribe porque es ilegible.
> 
> Sgúen etsduios raleziaods por la Uivenrsdiad ignlsea de Cmdibrage, no ipmotra el odren en el que las ltears etsén ersciats, la úicna csoa ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la útlima ltera esétn ecsritas en la psiócion cocrreta. El retso peuden etsar ttaolmntee doaerdsendo y aún pordás lerelo sin pobrleams, pquore no lemeos cada ltera en sí msima snio cdaa paalbra etenra.
> 
> Al menos cumple esa regla para que se te pueda entender algo.



Concuerdo, es una lástima porque dice cosas interesantes pero da mucha pereza leerle.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## frankie83 (28 Abr 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Canal totalmente recomendable.





jkaza dijo:


> Qué pereza da leer los  de este florero. No tengo ni idea de lo que escribe porque es ilegible.
> 
> Sgúen etsduios raleziaods por la Uivenrsdiad ignlsea de Cmdibrage, no ipmotra el odren en el que las ltears etsén ersciats, la úicna csoa ipormtnate es que la pmrirea y la útlima ltera esétn ecsritas en la psiócion cocrreta. El retso peuden etsar ttaolmntee doaerdsendo y aún pordás lerelo sin pobrleams, pquore no lemeos cada ltera en sí msima snio cdaa paalbra etenra.
> 
> Al menos cumple esa regla para que se te pueda entender algo.



interesante, lo he leído a la primera y a toda pastilla.. realmente puede que solo “leamos” las consonantes


----------



## risto mejido (28 Abr 2022)

*La demanda de oro aumenta en el primer trimestre*





POR TYLER DURDEN
JUEVES, 28 DE ABRIL DE 2022 - 20:00
_Vía SchiffGold.com,_
*La demanda de oro aumentó para comenzar el año, con un aumento interanual del 34% en el primer trimestre de 2022.*

La demanda total llegó a 1.234 toneladas en el primer trimestre. Esa fue la demanda trimestral más alta desde el cuarto trimestre de 2018, según el informe Gold Demand Trends del World Gold Council. La demanda en el primer trimestre de este año estuvo 19% por encima del promedio de 5 años.
Según el WGC, el aumento de la inflación y la invasión rusa de Ucrania fueron factores clave que impulsaron la demanda.
*El precio del oro subió un 8% en el primer trimestre.*

Las entradas de oro en los ETF registraron su cifra trimestral más fuerte desde el tercer trimestre de 2020. La demanda de refugio seguro impulsó el aumento de 269 toneladas en las tenencias de oro de los ETF. Esto más que revirtió la salida de 174 toneladas de fondos respaldados por oro en 2021.
La demanda de monedas y lingotes de oro fue de 282 toneladas. Eso fue un 20% menos que un primer trimestre muy sólido el año pasado, pero aun así fue un 11% más alto que el promedio trimestral de cinco años.
*Si bien la demanda de oro de inversión física en EE. UU. y Europa fue fuerte, China fue clave para explicar la caída interanual. *Una caída en la demanda china de lingotes y monedas de oro debido a los nuevos bloqueos gubernamentales por COVID-19 frenó la inversión en oro físico en ese país. Los precios récord del oro en algunas monedas también resultaron en una toma de ganancias. Esto fue particularmente cierto en Japón y Turquía.
Una demanda más débil en China e India también detuvo la recuperación en el mercado de joyas de oro. La demanda del primer trimestre disminuyó un 7% interanual, llegando a 474 toneladas.
*Los bancos centrales agregaron una cantidad modesta de oro a sus tenencias en el primer trimestre. *En términos netos, los bancos centrales a nivel mundial aumentaron sus reservas de oro en 84 toneladas. Esto duplicó el aumento del cuarto trimestre, pero fue un 29% inferior al del primer trimestre de 2020. Varios bancos centrales realizaron grandes ventas en el primer trimestre, lo que redujo el aumento neto.
La demanda de oro por industria aumentó un 1% interanual. Fue el mejor Q1 para la demanda de oro industrial desde 2018.
Si bien el sector de la tecnología se ha recuperado un poco del impacto de la pandemia, los vientos en contra relacionados con el COVID persisten gracias a las políticas draconianas de China. Docenas de ciudades en China están bajo bloqueo total o parcial, con los principales centros industriales y financieros como Shanghái afectados. La política de cero COVID de China también coincidió con el feriado del Año Nuevo chino. Según el WGC, esto tendrá un impacto potencial en la cadena de suministro de productos electrónicos a lo largo de 2022. La guerra en Ucrania también podría tener un impacto en el mercado mundial de productos electrónicos que avanza hacia el segundo trimestre.
De cara al futuro, el WGC dice que con tantos factores en juego, es difícil determinar las tendencias de la demanda de oro en el futuro.
La demanda industrial y de joyería podría sufrir un deterioro de las condiciones del mercado si continúa la guerra en Ucrania. Pero también podríamos ver una rápida mejora de las condiciones con una resolución de ese conflicto. También es difícil predecir cómo responderán los gobiernos a cualquier resurgimiento de la COVID-19. Más bloqueos supondrían un lastre adicional para estos sectores.
Por otro lado, el Consejo Mundial del Oro dice que espera que la demanda de inversión sea mayor este año que el año pasado debido a la alta inflación y la inestabilidad geopolítica.
_Puede leer el informe completo del Consejo Mundial del Oro AQUÍ ._


----------



## Caracol (1 May 2022)

Arriba el hilo.

Imagino que esta semana, una vez pasados los vencimientos, toca rebote.


----------



## Anuminas (2 May 2022)

Si compras en persona en SUIZA se puede comprar mas barato??? Voy a pasar un par de años y no me importaria traerme plata en los viajes?

¿alguien sabe si merece la pena??


----------



## OBDC (2 May 2022)

Caracol dijo:


> Arriba el hilo.
> 
> Imagino que esta semana, una vez pasados los vencimientos, toca rebote.



Pues si que hay rebote....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Anuminas dijo:


> Si compras en persona en SUIZA se puede comprar mas barato??? Voy a pasar un par de años y no me importaria traerme plata en los viajes?
> 
> ¿alguien sabe si merece la pena??



Diría a bote pronto que todo en suiza es más caro, aunque se por experiencia que a veces la gasolina cuesta menos que en Italia


----------



## Tichy (2 May 2022)

Entiendo que te refieres al motivo por el qué son más caras en el andorrano, a lo cual obviamente solo puede responderte el andorrano.

Los elefantes de Somalia, entre las bullion que cambian de diseño cada año (es decir, excluyendo Maples, Filarmónicas, Eagles, etc.) siempre han sido de las de menor premium, ligeramente por debajo de Kookaburras y Koalas, y por supuesto de Pandas y Ruandas, por citar colecciones longevas.

Es de suponer que el andorrano no tendrá buenos acuerdos con la mint alemana que las fabrica y de ahí el precio. Pero obviamente solo te lo puede aclarar él.

En Alemania, el elefante del año 22 se vende con un premium en general inferior a la Kookaburra también del 22, por ejemplo.


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Entiendo que te refieres al motivo por el qué son más caras en el andorrano, a lo cual obviamente solo puede responderte el andorrano.
> 
> Los elefantes de Somalia, entre las bullion que cambian de diseño cada año (es decir, excluyendo Maples, Filarmónicas, Eagles, etc.) siempre han sido de las de menor premium, ligeramente por debajo de Kookaburras y Koalas, y por supuesto de Pandas y Ruandas, por citar colecciones longevas.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, yo tengo los últimos 5/6 años y siempre costaron parecido a las maples etc, quizás un euro más, pero menos que los koala etc, tal como dices.

es decir, que no se compren elefantes en el andorrano


----------



## ELOS (2 May 2022)

Estáis hablando de la actualidad?
Miro en la web de Andorrano y ni veo Eagles ni Elefantes


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Estáis hablando de la actualidad?
> Miro en la web de Andorrano y ni veo Eagles ni Elefantes



Yo compré siempre en eldorado


----------



## ELOS (2 May 2022)

Vale vale. Es que Romarioblanco hablaba del andorrano


----------



## Anuminas (2 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Diría a bote pronto que todo en suiza es más caro, aunque se por experiencia que a veces la gasolina cuesta menos que en Italia



Que pena con eso de ser un paraiso fiscal, esperaba que comprar ORO y plata fuera mas barato


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Anuminas dijo:


> Que pena con eso de ser un paraiso fiscal, esperaba que comprar ORO y plata fuera mas barato



No lo sé eh? Pero vamos que si un currante de pie en suiza cobra como un ingeniero jefe de espana ya te puedes imaginar las comisiones que te meten

de hecho ya que estoy os cuento una anécdota de cuánto les gusta el dinero.. estuve en lugano allá por el 2001/2002 porque allí se vendía marihuana de forma “legal” como “perfume” y había millares de Italianos (y no solo) que acudían allí regularmente de los países confinantes

pues cuál mi sorpresa cuando al llegar allí con mi novia, nada más aparcar, sale un listo de una joyería, ojo una joyería, y me dice pasa: yo pensando que bien, ya que no es un “coffee” me hara Un descuento…

entro, y un olor!!!! La joyería olía a Jamaica vamos, va y saca una caja de, cálculo un medio chilo, de un producto increíble. la tenía allí sin más debajo del mostrador, he flipado en colores, cualquier guardia hubiera entrado no tenía salvación 

está claro que todo el sistema estaba montado para “aspirar” Dinero de los países confinantes pero me pareció chocante aquello, mucho más opaco y joputa que en Amsterdam, ya que además supuestamente estaba prohibido fumarla jajaja eran sales de baño según la ley


----------



## Gusman (2 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues si que hay rebote....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Lo que hay mas bien es tonto del bote.


----------



## raslghul (3 May 2022)

Me gustaría plantear una duda que me ha surgido respecto a uno de los catalizadores de los que se habla y prometen un precio de la plata de inversión muy alcista para los próximos años: la demanda para producción fotovoltaica. (subrayo intencionadamente "plata de inversión").




Axiomas:

La plata se utiliza como materia prima en varios sectores (industria, joyería...)
En un mercado no intervenido por precios, el precio tiende a representar el valor
El valor se determina en base a la oferta/demanda y a la escasez o abundancia (real o ficticia=provocada)
El precio permite llevar, en un mercado libre, los bienes/servicios a donde más son demandados
Creo que son axiomas, no necesitan explicación y pienso que se cumplen.

Por otro lado, si la demanda de un producto sube, esto hace que su precio se incremente.
Esto puede ocurrir hasta tal punto que incrementa el precio de la materia prima con la que se construye (más demanda).
Además este precio se puede contagiar a otros sectores que usan la misma materia prima.
Por ejemplo, si de repente hay una demanda bestial de queso, al final, el precio de la leche tiende a subir,
es decir, el libre mercado lleva el recurso finito (leche) a donde hay más demanda.
Los productores de leche la venderían a las queserías porque obtienen mayor beneficio que
vendiéndolo a cadenas de distribución en formato brik.

Bien, mi duda es la siguiente, ¿cuál es el canal de *redistribución *físico de la plata de inversión?

Me explico, (hipótesis) en el año 2024 la plata sube debido a que se cumple el catalizador de la gran demanda esperada de placas solares, pongamos, 50€ la onza.
Según el axioma 4 la plata de inversión debería llegar (físicamente) al sector de fotovoltaicas, ya que es donde más se demanda.

¿Cómo llega la plata* que ha comprado un inversor* hasta el sector de fotovoltaicas para que pueda fabricar las placas?

En este escenario, en la gráfica anterior tendríamos una variación en las cantidades de plata usadas en los sectores inversión y joyería por ejemplo y un incremento en el sector fotovoltaicas, pero ¿cómo llegan tus monedas hasta ahí?

Si se venden sólo entre particulares (que además es la estrategia de salida más razonable) sólo aplica la teoría del más tonto.
¿Quizás vendiendo a tiendas (suponiendo que ofrezcan mejores precios que los particulares? cosa que no es habitual)
y que las tiendas lleven grandes cantidades al sector de fotovoltaicas?

Para más inri (de los inversores en plata física) hay elementos deflacionarios como que por ejemplo se extraiga plata de yacimientos más costosos y que están parados ya que a 50€/oz se vuelven rentables (aunque no a corto plazo, ok)


*Resumiendo*, creo que realmente podemos mantener poder adquisitivo comprando plata física o incluso ganar algo, ok, pero no gracias al catalizador fotovoltaico. Realmente ni a ningún otro catalizador. Estoy llegando a la conclusión de que funcionará gracias a la teoría del más tonto; es decir, que alguien quiera pagar más por tus monedas por miedo a la inflación o porque "siempre sube".

Si alguien tiene respuesta o encuentra algún fallo en mi razonamiento le agradezco cualquier explicación.


----------



## frankie83 (3 May 2022)

raslghul dijo:


> Me gustaría plantear una duda que me ha surgido respecto a uno de los catalizadores de los que se habla y prometen un precio de la plata de inversión muy alcista para los próximos años: la demanda para producción fotovoltaica. (subrayo intencionadamente "plata de inversión").
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046123
> 
> ...



Si aumenta su valor, y por ejemplo vivo en una ciudad pequeña donde el trato “en mano” no es tan fácil como en madrid, yo llevo las monedas a mi amigo que tiene una tienda, y él a su vez las lleva a fundir. posteriormente el fundidor lo lleva al empresario que lo necesita y que por ello paga el justiprecio

obviamente en este proceso deben de ganar algo tanto mi amigo como el fundidor


----------



## raslghul (3 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Si aumenta su valor, y por ejemplo vivo en una ciudad pequeña donde el trato “en mano” no es tan fácil como en madrid, yo llevo las monedas a mi amigo que tiene una tienda, y él a su vez las lleva a fundir. posteriormente el fundidor lo lleva al empresario que lo necesita y que por ello paga el justiprecio
> 
> obviamente en este proceso deben de ganar algo tanto mi amigo como el fundidor



Gracias por el aporte.
Es decir, a través de tienda. 2 intermediarios

¿Tiendas como esta? (Edito: tiene pinta de compro oro 








Fundición y venta de Plata y de Oro en Valencia (Actualización 2021) - GOLD CONVERTERS


GOLD CONVERTERS Fundición y venta de Plata y de Oro en Valencia (Actualización 2021) Metales




www.goldconverters.es





O quizás las tiendas que hacen venta, las que se comentan por aquí en España, ¿también hacen ese tipo de operación?


----------



## frankie83 (3 May 2022)

raslghul dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte.
> Es decir, a través de tienda. 2 intermediarios
> 
> ¿Tiendas como esta?
> ...



No conozco esta operativa en España, lo que te cuento viene de un amigo que tiene una tienda en Italia, la tienda ni siquiera es de metales sino de joyería, y a veces tiene surplus de materiales (la última fue una moneda de oro de joyería que compró a un cliente).

Periodicamente va a la fonderia y le lleva lo que tiene. según dice, es el precio mejor que puede obtener y es el que tiene en mente si te va a comprar algo (aprox spot MENOS 10 por ciento)


----------



## raslghul (3 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No conozco esta operativa en España, lo que te cuento viene de un amigo que tiene una tienda en Italia, la tienda ni siquiera es de metales sino de joyería, y a veces tiene surplus de materiales (la última fue una moneda de oro de joyería que compró a un cliente).
> 
> Periodicamente va a la fonderia y le lleva lo que tiene. según dice, es el precio mejor que puede obtener y es el que tiene en mente si te va a comprar algo (aprox spot MENOS 10 por ciento)



Muy interesante, nunca pensé en joyerías como salida.
Tomo nota de la idea


----------



## raslghul (3 May 2022)

Soy seguidor. Recuerdo el video y ese comentario " Como bien indica @Muttley en sus videos almacenas energia de extracción presente que es lo que va a representar el precio futuro " aunque estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices no pienso lo mismo respecto a esa frase concreta.
Me recuerda al argumento marxista. Marx hablaba del valor-trabajo, es decir que el valor de algo es el del trabajo que cuesta producirlo. Es una teoría equivocada.
Lo que sí es muy acertado es la oferta/demanda y lo que comentas de sinergias con otros sectores como el petroleo.

No veo el oro ni la plata como "almacén de energía". 
Pero bueno, esto ya es ponerse filosófico


----------



## risto mejido (3 May 2022)

nos van a quitar todo, lo mejor que como dice al final del articulo, el comunismo nunca funciona








*El orden mundial ha cambiado... Esto es lo que significa para su patrimonio neto*

_Escrito por Chris Macintosh a través de InternationalMan.com,_
*En este momento se está produciendo un cambio trascendental.*



Parte de una tendencia inquietante en los últimos meses ha sido la de instituciones financieras y gobiernos que roban el dinero de otras personas a plena luz del día.
Jeff Dorman escribió un valioso artículo sobre el colapso de la LME, así como sobre otros temas relacionados.


> *“¿Hemos perdido completamente de vista la meta?*
> Por un segundo, elimina tus prejuicios. Para aquellos que tienen la suerte de haber hecho fortunas invirtiendo en activos digitales, ignoren la euforia. Para aquellos empeñados en probar que los activos digitales no tienen ningún propósito, piensen objetivamente por un momento. Y veamos los hechos:
> 
> El gobierno canadiense cerró el acceso bancario a muchos de sus ciudadanos durante una protesta.
> ...



Jeff no se equivoca. Afortunadamente, personas como Jeff ahora se están dando cuenta rápidamente de estas realidades.
*Lo sorprendente de la protesta de los camioneros canadienses es que estas "leyes de emergencia" se aprobaron retroactivamente.*
En otras palabras, cuando donaste a los camioneros, era legal hacerlo. Pero ahora está violando la ley canadiense y, como tal, el gobierno puede congelar y ha robado su dinero sin el debido proceso.
*Considere lo que eso realmente significa.*
De hecho, GoFundMe intentó (sin duda con la coerción del gobierno) robar $ 9 millones del dinero de los donantes, y no fue hasta que la amenaza de demandas de los gobernadores de los estados republicanos de EE. UU. los hizo retroceder y reembolsar el dinero. Tenga la seguridad de que la próxima vez tendrán medidas para lidiar con esto.
Luego, tenemos gobiernos occidentales que bloquean a Rusia de SWIFT y luego proceden a congelar el robo de las reservas del banco central.
Piénsalo. Los gobiernos occidentales confiscaron los activos y el dinero de los ciudadanos rusos ricos (oligarcas), incluido el equipo de EPL Chelsea y las propiedades de Londres de su propietario. Bien puede preguntarse qué tiene que ver el dueño del Chelsea con una invasión de Ucrania, y estaría haciendo una buena pregunta.
Luego, la LME canceló 9.000 operaciones por valor de 4.000 millones de dólares, utilizando efectivamente este dinero (robado) de los comerciantes "normales" para rescatar a un magnate chino.
*Hable acerca de la creación de riesgo moral. ¡Buena gracia!*
Puede que no le gusten los camioneros manifestantes y puede que no le gusten los comerciantes de la LME y puede que no le gusten los oligarcas rusos, y eso está bien. Esa es tu prerrogativa. Pero comprenda que el Rubicón se ha cruzado en los últimos meses y que el orden mundial basado en reglas bajo el cual todos vivimos durante toda nuestra vida se ha ido. Se acabó.
La gran mayoría de las personas con las que hables no entenderán esto y se enojarán si lo sugieres. Buscarán al HSH para "explicar" lo que "realmente sucedió". Puede que no estén del todo de acuerdo, pero creerán en su palabra. ¿Por qué? Porque es demasiado difícil considerar la verdad.
*La verdad es que su patrimonio neto es cero. Mi valor neto es cero. Todo nuestro patrimonio neto es propiedad de la institución financiera que lo posee. La tierra que poseemos es propiedad del estado (dondequiera que se tenga) si así lo deciden.*
Todo lo que tendremos que hacer para mantenerlo es mantenerlo en sus buenos libros. No te pases de la raya. El dinero pronto entrará en esta categoría cuando se emitan las CBDC. Se nos permitirá utilizarlo para los fines que consideremos convenientes.
*La buena noticia es que el comunismo nunca funciona. Los seres humanos seguirán buscando la libertad y encontrarán un camino. Las grietas en este sistema totalitario comenzarán a aparecer y marcarán un camino para nosotros, y con ello probablemente será una de las asimetrías más grandes que jamás experimentaremos en nuestras vidas. Esperemos navegarlo bien. Nuestros hijos y nietos nos lo agradecerán.*


----------



## FranMen (4 May 2022)

raslghul dijo:


> Me gustaría plantear una duda que me ha surgido respecto a uno de los catalizadores de los que se habla y prometen un precio de la plata de inversión muy alcista para los próximos años: la demanda para producción fotovoltaica. (subrayo intencionadamente "plata de inversión").
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046123
> 
> ...



El planteamiento es el siguiente: si la plata duplica su precio en poco tiempo, probablemente muy pocos de los que hayan comprado barato quieran vender, en cambio muchos más querrán comprar por lo que se entraría en una espiral de subidas tanto en plata de inversión como industrial. No habría flujo inversores—> industria si no que todos intentarían acaparar


----------



## HAL 9000 (4 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> El planteamiento es el siguiente: si la plata duplica su precio en poco tiempo, probablemente muy pocos de los que hayan comprado barato quieran vender, en cambio muchos más querrán comprar por lo que se entraría en una espiral de subidas tanto en plata de inversión como industrial. No habría flujo inversores—> industria si no que todos intentarían acaparar



15 años esperando la inminente subida exponencial...
Había tiempo de comer sin problema. 
Malo sea que casque antes de verla.


----------



## FranMen (4 May 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> 15 años esperando la inminente subida exponencial...
> Había tiempo de comer sin problema.
> Malo sea que casque antes de verla.



De ahí el condicional “si” con que comienzo el texto


----------



## HAL 9000 (4 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> De ahí el condicional “si” con que comienzo el texto



Claro, realmente tampoco es que te estuviera contestando a ti en particular, lo que pasa es que el planteamiento que expones es algo en lo que llevo creyendo ya tres lustros... 
Hay que hodlerse!


----------



## L'omertá (4 May 2022)

Vamos a morir un millón de veces pero en la muerte encontraremos la expiación a nuestros pecados. Nos consumiremos hasta el tuétano de los huesos, como teas, pero será este ardor, purificador e inextinguible, el que ilumine la senda del futuro. Y mientras el fuego nos consume nuestros labios exhalarán tres palabras: al menos no gobiernan los fachas.


----------



## frankie83 (4 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> nos van a quitar todo, lo mejor que como dice al final del articulo, el comunismo nunca funciona
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy seguro que esto sea comunismo
Parece más un capitalismo-comunista, riqueza pra algunos, comunismo pra los demás


----------



## juli (4 May 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> 15 años esperando la inminente subida exponencial...
> Había tiempo de comer sin problema.
> Malo sea que casque antes de verla.



Nunca la habrá. No mientras LBMA y Comex marken el precio con futuros y otros malabares financieros.

BTC ha generado dinero k rompe la preferencia temporal - dinero hoy mejor k mañana -. Éso estimula el ahorro.

El Gold ya no invierte la preferencia temporal , pues ahorrar físico no crea escasez k influya en el precio. Cuando llega un pumpazo, los k maman de la gaita se cascan unos primas de kojonex...y entre el subidón y la propina tira millas, k ya bajará.

Absolutamente tó lo demás son milongas de un sector k come de tradear una commodity, pero no de DINERO. Le dan cierta apariencia alcista con unas subidas pírricas para mantener la milonga , y hasta ahí.

En el Oro madmaxista, el dinero real durmiente de la pinícula k se vende a la borregada, sólo hay una : El Físico...o humo y espejos, como tó lo demás. Y cuando con inflación se coman salarios...comezarán a zamparse el metal y cualkier otro activo. Si es k kieren, pues ni por el forro es ya el único patrón duro posible.

Ni "seguro", ni inflación, ni poyas : es aceptar un cara o cruz, no hay más. Cualkiera en trance de iniciarse debería saberlo antes de entrar.

Ahora mismo, en otra gran corrección crypto, media docena de iniciativas de Oro físico debidamente tokenizáo, hundían Crypto hasta las catacumbas...pero no ocurre. Tienes la única chapa decente en esos términos metida en el top 100 , pero es otro pase de manos pa´k la peña vea el potencial y punto. Pero de ahí no pasará...y en cualkier caso lo hará si se suelta la correa a ese patrón, pero insisto : Podría ser el detonante de un nuevo modelo y sólo entonces...con lo k antes habrán desvalijáo a la inmensísima mayoría.

En Oriente , con tó lo k pían, pueden tumbar el chanchullo, pero mientras no lo hagan literalmente y sin fisuras, por mucho tirabuzón y cháchara k suelten...CERO Patatero. De hecho, k no ocurra - y no hacen falta patrones Oro ni chorradas de ese pelo, sólo Físico liberáo tokenizáo - es de lo más sospechoso por parte de países k se declaran damnificáos cotidianamente en su patrimonio por el USDólar y la cascada de confetti k genera , lo k debería implicar medidas de absoluta urgencia para parar semejante sangría.


----------



## FranMen (4 May 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Claro, realmente tampoco es que te estuviera contestando a ti en particular, lo que pasa es que el planteamiento que expones es algo en lo que llevo creyendo ya tres lustros...
> Hay que hodlerse!



Lo que yo tengo en mente ya ocurrió en 2011 hizo 8-35-14. Algo así espero, venimos de 16, subida a 1xx (120?), 4x. Es sólo una paco opinión 








El precio actual de la plata | Blog Numismático


En la entrada de hoy voy a ser valiente y voy a hablar de un tema del que no tengo ni pajolera idea. Vamos, que hablo por hablar y voy a dar mi visión del




blognumismatico.com


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Pregunta de neofito (perdonad la probable gilipollez):

Si el precio de la onza de oro está ahora mismo a 1.898$ ¿Por qué coño esta gente te cobra tanto por diez onzas?









Buy Gold & Silver Bullion Online | Free Shipping - JM Bullion


Buy Gold, Silver, and Platinum bullion online at JM Bullion. FREE Shipping on $199+ Orders. Immediate Delivery - Call Us 800-276-6508 - BBB Accredited.



www.jmbullion.com





19.574,10$ Es decir: 600 pavos más que lo que cuesta la onza de oro ahora mismo....

No entiendo que se lleven una comisión tan alta.

Por cierto: Vivo en Estados Unidos


----------



## Gusman (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pregunta de neofito (perdonad la probable gilipollez):
> 
> Si el precio de la onza de oro está ahora mismo a 1.898$ ¿Por qué coño esta gente te cobra tanto por diez onzas?
> 
> ...



Porque una cosa es lo que te dicen que valen las cosas y otra lo que valen realmente. Ahi entran costes de acuñacion, diseño, premium por tirada, etc..


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pregunta de neofito (perdonad la probable gilipollez):
> 
> Si el precio de la onza de oro está ahora mismo a 1.898$ ¿Por qué coño esta gente te cobra tanto por diez onzas?
> 
> ...



Pues si vives en Estados Unidos razón de más para saber lo que es el mercado, amigo. Ellos fijan su precio, puedes pagarlo o no, nadie te obliga a hacerlo. Si no hay compradores a ese precio, pueden bajarlo o no, Nadie les obliga a hacerlo…


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Porque una cosa es lo que te dicen que valen las cosas y otra lo que valen realmente. Ahi entran costes de acuñacion, diseño, premium por tirada, etc..





Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pues si vives en Estados Unidos razón de más para saber lo que es el mercado, amigo. Ellos fijan su precio, puedes pagarlo o no, nadie te obliga a hacerlo. Si no hay compradores a ese precio, pueden bajarlo o no, Nadie les obliga a hacerlo…



Gracias ahora me queda claro. Lo que pasa es que me parece un margen muy alto.

No quiero abusar de vuestra confianza, pero os quiero hacer otra pregunta. Os parece ese un sitio serio para comprar oro (JM Bullion)?


----------



## Tichy (5 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, si el margen son 600$ por una pieza de 10 Oz, obviamente son 60$ por onza, esto es, menos del 3%, si he entendido bien el planteamiento. 
Que es un premium alto? Pues sí, pero tampoco un disparate.
El disparate es comprar un lingote de 10 oz, por los motivos expuestos 1000 veces en este hilo y aledaños.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Gracias ahora me queda claro. Lo que pasa es que me parece un margen muy alto.
> 
> No quiero abusar de vuestra confianza, pero os quiero hacer otra pregunta. Os parece ese un sitio serio para comprar oro (JM Bullion)?



Buenas, 

Como te ha señalado Tichy, la prima es de 60 usd por onza. Un 3% es una cantidad más que aceptable, por aquí para monedas de 1oz ya se roza el 4%, aunque es cierto que en lingotes, el incremento no llega al 2%.

En el mejor de los casos pagando ese lingote por transferencia, te saldría la onza a 1970 usd, sin embargo, en la propia página tienes piezas sueltas en formato de 1oz a 1965 usd. No es que te baje la prima una barbaridad, pero al menos esas diez piezas sueltas, te ofrecen la ventaja que no te da un lingote de 10oz. Pasas de tener un trozo de metal de 10 oz, a tener 10 unidades de 1 oz, más práctico por si en un futuro deseas vender sólo una parte, y, además, llegado ese momento, el método para verificar éstas siempre resulta más sencillo y al alcance de cualquiera.

Sobre la seriedad de JM Bullion, nunca he leído en los foros alguna incidencia, residiendo allí, tienes mayor oferta que la que podrías encontrar en Europa, y no sólo esa página, SD Bullion, Provident metals o Apmex, siempre con muy buenas referencias. Aparte las cecas privadas Monarch precious metals o Scottsdalemint, que o bien no realizan envíos internacionales, o éstos están sujetos a aranceles aduaneros para nada despreciables, con verdaderas obras de arte siempre muy buscadas por aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Como te ha señalado Tichy, la prima es de 60 usd por onza. Un 3% es una cantidad más que aceptable, por aquí para monedas de 1oz ya se roza el 4%, aunque es cierto que en lingotes, el incremento no llega al 2%.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Todo lo que dices me parece muy sensato.
Joder, este foro merece la pena solo por gente como vosotros.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## risto mejido (5 May 2022)

*El oro y el círculo vicioso de autodestrucción de Occidente*

_Escrito por Egon von Greyerz a través de GoldSwitzerland.com,_


> *“La primera panacea de una nación mal administrada es la inflación de la moneda; el segundo es la guerra. Ambos traen una prosperidad temporal; ambos traen una ruina permeable. Pero ambos son refugio de oportunistas políticos y económicos”.*
> Ernest Hemingway



Como Occidente está parado al borde del precipicio, solo hay resultados desagradables.


Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
En el mejor de los casos, el mundo se enfrenta a una depresión hiperinflacionaria seguida más tarde por una depresión deflacionaria.
Pero, lamentablemente, hoy en día hay mucho más en juego, ya que Occidente está intensificando frenéticamente el sonido de los tambores de guerra contra la invasión de Rusia en Ucrania.
*OCCIDENTE NO TIENE DESEO DE PAZ*
A medida que la economía global llega al punto del colapso, los países obtienen los líderes que se merecen. Hoy no hay ningún líder o estadista en Occidente que pueda enfrentarse a Putin para negociar la paz. Lamentablemente, Biden no tiene el vigor ni la capacidad para desempeñar un papel significativo en la solución del conflicto. Además, tiene a los neoconservadores presionándolo para que ataque y derrote a Rusia. Y la retórica de Biden contra Putin ciertamente no conduce a la paz, con palabras como criminal de guerra y genocidio. Biden no debe olvidar que solo en la guerra de Vietnam, se estima que los norvietnamitas y el Viet Cong perdieron un millón de soldados y dos millones de civiles. Las guerras no provocadas, por supuesto, siempre carecen de sentido, independientemente de quien las inicie.
Técnicamente, Estados Unidos no inició una guerra contra Rusia. Pero Rusia, por supuesto, argumentará que la revolución de Maidan de 2014 respaldada por Estados Unidos, que derrocó al presidente electo Yanukovych, fue una amenaza directa contra Rusia. El mapa de la OTAN de 1988 que se muestra a continuación y el más probable hoy, si Finlandia y Suecia se unen, es claramente una situación muy incómoda para Rusia.

El presidente Zelensky está haciendo todo lo que puede para involucrar militarmente al resto del mundo exigiendo más dinero y más armas de Occidente, en lugar de dedicar sus esfuerzos a las negociaciones de paz. Por supuesto, Ucrania nunca puede ganar la guerra contra Rusia sola. Y arrastrar a los EE. UU. y la OTAN solo puede conducir a una guerra de consecuencias incalculables y potencialmente a una Tercera Guerra Mundial que podría ser nuclear.
Y en Occidente, ni un solo líder está haciendo un intento serio de paz. De Biden a Johnson, Macron y Scholz, solo escuchamos hablar de más armas y más dinero para Ucrania. Esto es terriblemente trágico y una señal de un liderazgo totalmente incompetente en Occidente.
Trump tenía muchas debilidades, pero no habría dudado en iniciar conversaciones de paz con Putin.
*LÍDERES EUROPEOS DÉBILES*
Entonces, EE. UU. y Occidente no tienen la capacidad ni el deseo de lograr la paz. Y Boris Johnson ha recibido la guerra como una distracción de sus presiones políticas internas de "Partygate" y, por lo tanto, ha adoptado una posición agresiva contra Rusia en lugar de encontrar una solución pacífica.
Macron es un oportunista que está con un pie en cada campo siendo amigo de Putin y al mismo tiempo condenándolo.
Y Scholz, el canciller alemán está en una posición imposible debido a la mala gestión de Merkel de la posición energética de Alemania. Las tres centrales nucleares alemanas restantes se cerrarán y los combustibles fósiles son políticamente inaceptables. Casi el 60% de las importaciones alemanas de gas provienen de Rusia. La industria alemana no sobreviviría sin el gas ruso. Así que Scholz quiere tener su pastel y comérselo, sancionando a Rusia por un lado y, al mismo tiempo, gastando miles de millones de euros en la compra de su energía y otros recursos naturales, incluidos los alimentos.
Una posición bastante precaria para Alemania al ser totalmente dependiente económicamente de su enemigo de guerra. Al mismo tiempo, esto es bueno para el mundo ya que Alemania tiene un interés personal en lograr la paz.
Pero debemos recordar que solo una minoría de países respalda las acciones de Estados Unidos y Europa. África, América del Sur, la mayor parte de Asia no están tomando partido y continúan comerciando con Rusia y estas regiones representan alrededor del 85% de la población mundial.
Así que la gran mayoría del mundo no desea la guerra con Rusia, pero su voz rara vez se escucha en los medios dominados por Occidente.
A medida que los líderes occidentales continúan con su campaña de guerra, debemos recordar las palabras de Winston Churchill:


> *“Nunca, nunca, nunca creas que cualquier guerra será tranquila y fácil, o que cualquiera que se embarque en el extraño viaje pueda medir las mareas y los huracanes que encontrará. El estadista que cede a la fiebre de la guerra debe darse cuenta de que una vez que se da la señal, ya no es el amo de la política sino el esclavo de los acontecimientos imprevisibles e incontrolables”.
> -Winston Churchill*



Por lo que los Sres. Biden, Johnson, Scholz y Macron deben tomar nota de que pronto podrían, en palabras de Churchill, ser *“los esclavos de eventos imprevisibles e incontrolables”* .
Rusia está claramente decidida a recuperar lo que considera que históricamente les pertenece, que es la región de Donbas en el este y el sur de Ucrania, incluida Odessa, que les da pleno acceso al Mar Negro.
Estar totalmente rodeado por países de la OTAN, especialmente si se unen Finlandia y Suecia, es claramente otra “irritación” para Rusia, pero dado que estos países nunca han sido parte del imperio ruso, tiene menos importancia.
*FIN DE UNA ERA MONETARIA Y UNA NUEVA QUE EMERGE*
La política y el dinero no se pueden separar y la situación geopolítica que ahora se ha presentado actuará como un perfecto catalizador para el final de la era monetaria desde la creación de la Fed en 1913.
Pero lo que debemos recordar es que es principalmente el sistema monetario controlado por Occidente (incluido Japón) el que llegará a su fin.
*El último intento desesperado de Estados Unidos y la UE de salvar su sistema averiado mediante sanciones al comercio mundial finalmente fracasará a medida que las economías occidentales decaigan gradualmente en un colapso económico y social provocado por un atolladero de colapso monetario, déficits, deudas y el activo más épico de la historia. burbujas*
El Fénix emergente será claramente el Este, liderado por China con Rusia como un socio importante. China es, en términos de población, el país más grande del mundo y pronto será el país más grande en términos de PIB. Con la asistencia total de EE. UU. en forma de conocimientos y tecnología, China ha construido una base de fabricación estratégica y avanzada con dominio en muchos sectores.
Por ejemplo, el 18% de todas las importaciones de EE. UU. provienen de China, incluido el 35% de todas las computadoras y productos electrónicos. Los vendedores chinos representan el 40 % de todas las marcas principales en Amazon y el 75 % de todos los vendedores nuevos.
*EE. UU. y el resto del mundo critican a Alemania por depender de la energía rusa, pero la locura de EE. UU. de trasladar gran parte de su fabricación a China ciertamente califica para el primer premio conjunto en idiotez comercial y estratégica.*
Dado que el oro es el dinero supremo y el único dinero que ha sobrevivido en la historia, tendrá un papel muy importante en los próximos años a medida que se derrumbe el sistema de moneda fiduciaria .
*EL CÍRCULO VICIOSO DE AUTODESTRUCCIÓN DE OCCIDENTE*
Los imperios normalmente sufren una muerte prolongada y dolorosa. La caída de EE. UU. y Occidente ciertamente ha sido larga, ya que comenzó hace más de medio siglo. Pero la falsa prosperidad ha beneficiado a una pequeña élite y cargado a las masas con colosales deudas.
En 1971, la deuda de EE. UU. era de 1,7 billones de dólares y 50 años después es de 90 billones de dólares, un mero aumento de 53 veces. 
*A medida que se acerca el final del colapso de la deuda y la moneda, la desesperación aumenta exponencialmente. En consecuencia, es necesario crear cantidades cada vez mayores de dinero e iniciar guerras para justificar la explosión de la deuda, todo en un círculo vicioso de autodestrucción. *
Durante más de medio siglo, EE. UU. ha destruido su moneda e iniciado acciones militares no provocadas en numerosos países, prácticamente todas ellas sin éxito.
Sí, Estados Unidos ciertamente ha experimentado una falsa prosperidad temporal. Pero eso solo podría lograrse con déficit, deuda e impresión de dinero falso.
El costo masivo de la fallida guerra de Vietnam llevó a Nixon a cerrar la ventana del oro en 1971.
Como dijo Nixon en ese momento, “¡ *la fortaleza de la moneda se basa en la fortaleza de la economía”! *
Hmmm, medio siglo después esa moneda ha perdido un 98% en términos reales (ORO) y la Deuda Federal ha crecido 75 veces de $400 mil millones a $30 billones. Se necesitaron 22 años, de 1971 a 1993, para que la deuda se expandiera en $15 billones. Solo en los últimos 2 años, la deuda aumentó en la misma cantidad de $ 15 billones.

Es sorprendente, como dijo Hemingway, lo rápido que *los “oportunistas políticos y económicos”* pueden destruir tanto la economía como la moneda.
Así que ahí lo tenemos. El dólar estadounidense es una moneda totalmente fallida que refleja el estado de bancarrota de la economía estadounidense. Como he señalado en numerosas ocasiones, EE. UU. ha aumentado la deuda federal todos los años desde 1930, con la excepción de cuatro años individuales.
Como la mayoría de las monedas han estado vinculadas al dólar desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, ya sea a través de Bretton Woods o del petrodólar, todas han sido arrastradas al pantano con el dólar.
Habiendo comenzado mi vida laboral un par de años antes de la ominosa fecha del 15 de agosto de 1971 (cierre de la ventana de oro), he tenido el mejor asiento para observar el colapso de un sistema monetario y la triste pero inevitable ocurrencia de la guerra.
Intelectualmente, es una experiencia fascinante observar a líderes incompetentes y desesperados que han fracasado por completo en la gestión tanto de su economía como de su moneda.
Pero incluso sin una guerra mundial, los efectos del colapso de Occidente tendrán efectos devastadores en la humanidad durante mucho tiempo.
*EL ORO HA SUPERADO TODAS LAS CLASES DE ACTIVOS EN LA DÉCADA DE 2000*
Desde el mínimo de 250 dólares de 1999 , el oro ha subido 8 veces en términos de dólares. Pero lo que es más importante, el Dow Jones ha perdido un 60 % frente al oro durante el mismo período (se excluyen los dividendos).
En este siglo, el oro ha sido una de las clases de activos con mejor desempeño y todavía nadie lo posee con menos del 0,5% de los activos financieros invertidos en oro. Desde enero de 2000, el oro ha subido 7 veces.
Es fascinante que, a pesar de este desempeño estelar, el oro haya sido totalmente ignorado por el mundo de las inversiones.
Pero eso está a punto de cambiar.
*El sistema monetario falso actual basado en $ 300 billones de deuda global, más activos en papel sin valor en forma de derivados en la medida de alrededor de $ 2 mil billones, se derrumbará en los próximos años bajo su propio peso sin valor.
Los futuros observadores e historiadores escribirán muchos libros sobre un sistema de humo y espejos con dinero falso, papel falso y activos enormemente sobrevaluados, todo lo cual creará la burbuja de activos más colosal de la historia.*
Obviamente, China y Rusia serán el núcleo de la futura economía mundial con la combinación de la base manufacturera globalmente dominante de China y las mayores reservas de recursos naturales del mundo de Rusia que ascienden a la enorme cantidad de $ 75 billones.
China y Rusia también son los mayores productores de oro del mundo y probablemente tengan reservas de oro muy por encima de las cifras informadas, que podrían ascender a más de 20.000 toneladas. Por otro lado, una parte importante de las reservas de oro de EE. UU. de 8.000 toneladas probablemente se haya vendido o arrendado contra reclamaciones de oro en papel sin valor.
Por lo tanto, es obvio que en los próximos años, a medida que el sistema monetario occidental basado en el dólar se derrumbe, será reemplazado por monedas respaldadas por materias primas con el yuan y el rublo como dos pilares importantes, ambos respaldados por oro.
Cualquiera que aún no haya comprado oro físico, que es el 99,5% de los inversores, aún puede comprarlo increíblemente barato pero no por mucho tiempo.
*MERCADOS*

Dado que nos enfocamos en la preservación de la riqueza y, en particular, en los metales preciosos físicos, no nos preocupan los activos en papel ni los movimientos a corto plazo. Pero dado que el 99% de las inversiones financieras están en activos de papel con un horizonte corto, estos inversores realmente deberían preocuparse por proteger su riqueza de papel falso.
Como tuiteé recientemente, las acciones están a punto de comenzar una caída devastadora y no son el lugar adecuado para estar. Pero, lamentablemente, la mayoría de los inversores creerán en otro milagro con la Reserva Federal y otros bancos centrales salvándolos.
Estos inversores lo lamentarán mucho, ya que ahora está comenzando la mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia .
El oro pronto reanudará su fuerte tendencia alcista y será extremadamente importante como seguro de preservación de la riqueza para protegerse contra las tormentas económicas y geopolíticas que se avecinan.
La consecuencia de la caída del mercado de valores y el aumento del oro se puede ver en la relación Dow/Oro a continuación.
En 1980, esta relación era de 1 a 1 en Dow 850 y Gold $ 850. Es probable que esta relación, como mínimo, alcance la línea de tendencia en el gráfico, que es 0,5.
*Esto significa que el Dow (y otros mercados bursátiles) caerán al menos un 75 % frente al oro desde los niveles actuales.
*
Solo podemos especular sobre lo que eso implica en el precio. Podría ser Dow 10,000 y Gold $20,000. O podría ser Dow 5,000 y Gold $10,000. En mi opinión, la relación será mucho más baja que 0,5.


----------



## risto mejido (5 May 2022)

"Gold is Useless, And Therefore Perfect" plus other essays for potential posts


Housekeeping: We are offering a week free to Premium subscribers. We hope you see the value. There will be a price increase soon. Subscribe The following are some unfinished sections and notes on Gold and global markets used in putting together a piece for zerohedge readers entitled:




vblgoldfix.substack.com





*"El oro es inútil y, por lo tanto, perfecto", además de otros ensayos para publicaciones potenciales*




https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0)

Las siguientes son algunas secciones y notas inconclusas sobre el oro y los mercados globales que se usaron para armar un artículo para los lectores de zerohedge titulado: ¿En qué no están de acuerdo Michael Every y Zoltan Pozsar? Se lee como una colección de ensayos improvisados. disfruta VBL
*El oro es inútil y, por lo tanto, perfecto*
En un mundo como el que nos dirigimos actualmente, donde la confianza está dañada; se necesita un objetivo, previamente acordado Medio de intercambio MOE (por partes que de otro modo no confían entre sí) que no tiene riesgo de degradación impredecible rampante ni de apretón corto retrospectivo interminable que no sea su propia tasa de producción ligada a la tecnología/energía.
La incorruptibilidad del oro lo convierte en un SOV ideal. Su falta de subjetividad (no le importan los GAAP frente a los no GAAP) lo convierte en la época mercantilista en el mejor MOE actual. No existe nada más como Gold, y ahora Bitcoin: el primo más joven, más ágil y menos experimentado de Gold.
En gran medida, no hay otro uso industrial amplio para el oro por ahora. Todas las naciones lo tienen, están de acuerdo en que no se puede duplicar de manera fraudulenta y es universalmente aceptado. Por lo general, no se puede monetizar o aprovechar en algún otro producto o cosa terminado. No puede ser usado para nada, y por lo tanto mejorado por el hombre. Es perfecto para lo que se necesita en este momento. Pero no pueden admitir eso, nunca.
Es muy dudoso que el oro vuelva a ser anunciado en Occidente como patrón monetario. Es aún más dudoso que instituciones como el FMI afirmen alguna vez que usan oro como parte de su canasta de DEG. Si lo hicieran, sería como último recurso. Admitir públicamente que el oro es dinero es refutar los argumentos económicos neokeynesianos. ¡Socavaría su propia filosofía! Pero en privado, el FMI y los países miembros mantendrán el oro por poder, incluso si no lo admiten. Algunas monedas dentro de las canastas de SDR estarán respaldadas explícita o implícitamente por oro nuevamente pronto. ¿Por qué otra razón el FMI exigiría oro como garantía para los préstamos a los países que rescata? Pero eso es para otro momento. El oro ya está siendo utilizado, al menos desde 2017, por Rusia y China en el comercio. Pero solo recientemente, desde la guerra de Ucrania, están hablando de eso.
Por lo general, no nos ponemos románticos con Gold en este espacio. Pero hoy lo haremos. La semana pasada publicamos un video de la pareja criptográfica que criticó a Gold . Ni siquiera vale la pena rebatirlo. Pero créeme, podemos. Sería un juego de niños. Pero también amamos bitcoin. Así que decidimos ponernos un poco filosóficos al respecto.
*“Y sin embargo existe”*
Cuando Galileo se retractó de su afirmación de que el Sol era el medio del sistema solar y no la tierra; supuestamente tuvo un tiro de despedida. Él dijo: _Eppur si muove. _Y Sin embargo Se Mueve. Su punto fue: lo niego, pero el hecho permanece, el Sol es el centro y la tierra se mueve alrededor de él. La verdad es fácil de ver.
Que es una frase tremenda que se aplica a Gold. ¿Por qué?
El oro es prácticamente inútil al haber sido reemplazado por sustitutos menos costosos y más abundantes. Y, sin embargo, persiste en existir. Irónicamente, sigue siendo valioso. ¿Por qué?
El filósofo dijo una vez:


> Pero dime: ¿cómo llegó el oro a ser el valor más alto? Porque es raro e inútil y brillante y suave en su brillo; siempre se da. Es por eso que. Sólo como imagen de la más alta virtud, el oro llegó a ser el valor más alto. La mirada del donante brilla como el oro. Un brillo dorado concluye la paz entre la luna y el sol. Extraordinario es la virtud más alta e inútil, es brillante y suave en su brillo: una virtud que da el regalo es la virtud más alta.



Espera… ¿El oro es valioso porque es inútil? SÍ. Lo que estaba diciendo en realidad significaba: la mera existencia de Gold da sin demandas a cambio. No necesita nada como ningún otro material. No se puede mejorar.
El oro es valioso porque se entrega libremente. Esta es la virtud más alta. El oro representa el altruismo que los humanos esperan lograr. Y no hay un uso común para ello. Sin embargo, existe.
El oro no tiene demandas a cambio. ¿Qué da? Refleja la luz como ninguna otra cosa en la tierra. No consume energía, no se empaña ni necesita limpieza, maleable en cualquier forma. Nos recuerda a la estrella más brillante del cielo.
*¿Mentecato?*
Suena un poco tonto, ¿verdad? No para nosotros. La falta de aplicación industrial del oro es la _razón por_ la que es tan valioso. Porque no se puede usar para nada más, pero es inmutable, permanente, raro y no exige nada a cambio: es dinero.
Dicho de otra manera:
No tiene riesgo de contraparte. Una vez que lo tienes, no cuesta nada mantenerlo. Se entrega por el resto de tu vida y no pide nada a cambio. Ni mantenimiento, ni alimentación, ni pulido, ni agua, ni obediencia. No corre el riesgo de romperse. No puedes destruirlo. Es lo que parece ser.
Peter Bernstein es famoso por su libro El poder del oro. Pero es en el libro “Against the Gods” en el que encuentro mi cita favorita de él:
Parafraseado dice:


> El oro seguirá siendo valioso hasta que encontremos un buen uso industrial para él. Hasta que llegue ese momento, es la mejor forma de dinero en la tierra. Su falta de aplicación industrial lo hace perfecto para la tarea. Ese es su valor.



En estos tiempos, ¿no sería lindo tener algo en tu vida que no demande atención y que no engañe ni confunda hechos con opiniones? (no somos vendedores... jajaja)
La gente ha olvidado eso en este moderno mercado financiero. La estabilidad ya no se valora. Eso cambiará.
_y sin embargo se mueve_
*Rise of Bretton Woods 3 Concept conduce al mercantilismo*
¿Cómo es ahora como entonces? A nivel de base, nuestra situación actual es como el período 1870-1910 antes de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Los gobiernos no confiaban unos en otros (guerra local, sanciones, degradación interna) financieramente. Las naciones, sin embargo, necesitaban los bienes y recursos de los demás (como nosotros ahora) para sus propias economías. Las naciones se habían vuelto dependientes de las rutas de navegación (ahora cadenas de suministro) para las transferencias de bienes a fin de mantener su crecimiento interno. Se necesitaba dinero acordado a nivel mundial para obviar la desconfianza.
En ese entonces, bajo un patrón oro de moneda dura, la cantidad de oro que poseía un país era indicativa de su poder adquisitivo para el comercio en un mundo aún fragmentado. Ahora, con las sanciones, una mayor conciencia de la fragilidad de la cadena de suministro y términos como el estado "amigable y hostil", el mundo se está fragmentando. El dinero duro en forma de un evento tipo BW3 se ve cada vez más como la respuesta para el comercio una vez más.
*El dinero como mediador*
El oro era una cobertura contra la globalización que estaba creciendo a partir de acuerdos comerciales regionales de tipo bilateral. En un mundo en el que su país comercia con otros 2 países que no se tratan entre sí por razones ideológicas o políticas, su país debe encontrar un medio de intercambio en el que los tres puedan estar de acuerdo, incluso si a los otros dos no les gusta enseñar al otro. Debes hacerlo por tu propia supervivencia. El dinero con el que uno le paga debe ser aceptable como pago por el otro. Todos estuvieron de acuerdo con Gold entonces, incluso si era un anatema para sus ideales posteriores al renacimiento. *Era y aparentemente sigue siendo la moneda de último recurso.*
La desconfianza entre países corría el riesgo de fragmentar sus preciosas nuevas rutas comerciales (cadenas de suministro ahora). Un patrón oro mundial fue la solución. También se implementaron las cuentas de capital y corriente. Eso funcionó bastante bien para mantener a los países "honestos" entre sí y controlar la inflación. El problema entonces se convirtió en deflación. Entra el Mercantilismo.
*La desconfianza lleva al mercantilismo y finalmente a la guerra mundial*
Cuantas más _cosas_ compraba tu país, más oro necesitaba. Por lo tanto, había que obtener más oro o arriesgarse a ciclos de auge y caída con un desempleo deflacionario muy alto. Necesitabas más dinero. Necesitabas obtener tanto oro (dinero) como pudieras. De eso se trata el mercantilismo.
El patrón oro fomentó una filosofía mercantilista. Acumule oro para seguir creciendo o arriesgue conflictos domésticos. El colonialismo (y, finalmente, la Primera Guerra Mundial) fue un feo subproducto de esa búsqueda de oro debido a que se retrasó la unificación del estado-nación de Alemania. Pero eso es para otro momento. Baste decir que las naciones industrializadas comenzaron a acumular oro a manos llenas.
*Primera Guerra Mundial y Segunda Guerra Mundial*
La lucha alemana antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue casi en su totalidad el resultado de que Alemania no tenía suficiente oro para pagar sus cuentas. Alemania fue la última potencia europea en unificarse en el siglo XIX. No colonizaron mucho, fueron excesivamente castigados por la Primera Guerra Mundial (pagos en oro) y no pudieron seguir el mercantilismo para hacer crecer su economía. La inflación doméstica alemana fue la _otra cara_ de ellos exportando deflación. Así que invadieron en busca de _espacio para crecer_ y recursos. Nota: Inmediatamente después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la Reserva Federal recibió su mandato de "pleno empleo", para asegurarse de que nunca volviera a ocurrir una depresión deflacionaria.
En 1971, Occidente dejó caer el oro en serie como dinero, ya que los países sintieron que necesitaban un crecimiento monetario menos restringido. La apertura de los mercados financieros globales también hizo cada vez más difícil para EE. UU. mantener su oro en Estados Unidos en ese entonces. Nota 2: EE. UU. luego le dio a la Reserva Federal su segundo mandato en 1977 para mantener los precios estables y corregir su error de cálculo de 1971.
*De la paz mundial a la pesadilla de Orwell*
Ingrese a la democracia liberal y el globalismo, que fomentó décadas sin guerras mundiales entre las naciones industrializadas. Muchas guerras por recursos EM como el petróleo, pero no más conflictos globales. Y ahora, con el covid y la guerra ruso-ucraniana, estamos reingresando al mercantilismo como resultado de una renovada desconfianza. Rusia lo sabe. China lo sabe. *Sus incursiones en el dinero fuerte como cobertura para el riesgo comercial no son algo que ocurra de la noche a la mañana. Lo han estado planeando durante años.*
*Bretton Woods 3 y el mercantilismo comenzaron en 2017*
Rusia y China se han estado preparando para el posible destronamiento del dólar, o al menos la bifurcación del Comercio Mundial en un estatus _amistoso y hostil_ desde 2017.
*Rusia y China: ya usan dinero duro desde 2017*
En 2017, los comerciantes de petróleo de "barril húmedo" que eran nuestras contrapartes comerciales nos informaron que Rusia estaba haciendo tratos de petróleo por yuan con China como parte de la prueba de un nuevo mecanismo comercial. Escribimos sobre eso en ese entonces .


> _Se están haciendo tratos, Rusia/China petróleo por oro utilizando Blockchain en los últimos meses. Hace unos meses, $ 3 mil millones se negocian de esa manera. Y la información era que el oro pagado a Rusia nunca salió de la bóveda china. _



El rumor no confirmado era que estaban probando un tipo de sistema de cadena de bloques. La idea era que Rusia vendería petróleo a China. China pagaría con Yuan. Ese acuerdo Petróleo/Yuan tendría una cláusula en el contrato que decía que el Yuan tenía una convertibilidad parcial para un intercambio en Oro. Esa cantidad de oro, por mucho que fuera, permanecería en SGX y se destinaría (¿blockchain?) Como parte de los acuerdos rusos. Este oro no se mancomunaría ni se rehipotecaría. Esa era la historia de todos modos.
Esa historia resultó ser parcialmente verificada por nuestras fuentes en ese entonces. Rusia estaba haciendo tratos de Petróleo por Yuan. No pudimos determinar si hubo Blockchain involucrado. Pero *nos dijeron que era una especie de reemplazo potencial para Swift si alguna vez fuera necesario* . En febrero de este año, ese concepto tomó pleno vuelo. Aquí hay un artículo de Reuters de marzo:
*Probablemente algo que ya había sido probado durante años...*

El punto es, *denle un nombre, Bretton Woods 3 ya está aquí. No lo inventaron de la noche a la mañana. *Se necesita el neomercantilismo y la carrera por los recursos para comerciar con naciones hostiles.


----------



## risto mejido (5 May 2022)

Collapse Is Happening Before Our Eyes - Daily Reckoning


Gold isn’t volatile, the dollar is volatile… Gold is about preserving your wealth in the long term…



dailyreckoning.com











*El colapso está sucediendo ante nuestros ojos*
Los analistas y autores, incluido yo mismo, han estado advirtiendo sobre el colapso del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial durante años. Describí esta perspectiva en mi primer libro, *Currency Wars* (2011), y en varios otros libros en los años posteriores.

Este proceso puede llevar muchos años. Por ejemplo, el declive de la libra esterlina como principal moneda de reserva mundial se desarrolló durante 30 años, desde 1914 (el comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial) hasta 1944 (la conferencia de Bretton Woods).

Aún así, los eventos de hoy se están desarrollando tan rápido que el colapso está ocurriendo frente a nuestros ojos.

Ya no se trata de un gran evento en el horizonte; está ocurriendo en tiempo real. Rusia acaba de vincular el rublo al oro a razón de 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro. China está discutiendo con Arabia Saudita la posibilidad de pagar el petróleo en yuanes.

Israel también está considerando aceptar yuanes a cambio de sus exportaciones de alta tecnología. China y Rusia están creando nuevos sistemas de pagos para evitar las sanciones estadounidenses. Tú entiendes.

*Los bancos centrales extranjeros no son tontos*
Los bancos centrales han sido compradores netos de oro físico desde 2010. Los países de todo el mundo están considerando deshacerse de los dólares por temor a que sean los siguientes en la lista para congelar o incautar sus activos en dólares de la misma manera que Estados Unidos incautó los activos denominados en dólares de el Banco Central de Rusia.

Eso tiene sentido. ¿De qué sirve mantener dólares en sus posiciones de reserva si EE. UU. puede congelar esas cuentas por capricho? Los estadounidenses tienden a dar por sentada la fortaleza del dólar, pero eso es un error. Es útil en momentos como este tener una perspectiva extranjera.

Estados Unidos usa el dólar estratégicamente para recompensar a los amigos y castigar a los enemigos. El uso del dólar como arma no se limita a las guerras comerciales y guerras de divisas, aunque el dólar se usa tácticamente en esas disputas. El dólar es mucho más poderoso que eso.

El dólar puede usarse para cambios de régimen al crear hiperinflación, corridas bancarias y disidencia interna en los países que Estados Unidos tiene como objetivo.

Las sanciones financieras de EE. UU. son una especie de militarización del dólar, que puede aplicarse a cualquier país, no solo a Rusia.

*La forma más antigua de dinero*
A partir de ahora, no existe una sola moneda global que esté en una buena posición para reemplazar al dólar como la principal moneda de reserva. Pero hay un activo monetario que podría reemplazar al dólar en las posiciones de reserva, aunque no es uno emitido por un banco central.

Ese activo es el oro.

El oro es la forma más antigua de dinero. El uso del oro es la forma ideal de evitar la guerra financiera estadounidense. El oro es físico, por lo que no puede ser pirateado. Es completamente fungible (un elemento, número atómico 79) por lo que no se puede rastrear. El oro se puede transportar en contenedores sellados en aviones, por lo que los movimientos no se pueden identificar a través del tráfico de mensajes de transferencia electrónica o la vigilancia satelital.

Los bancos centrales y los ministerios de finanzas del mundo pronto llegarán a la misma conclusión, si es que aún no lo han hecho. En este estado de cosas, la mejor protección financiera es adquirir algo de oro físico usted mismo, mientras haya suficiente suministro físico.

Pero espera, ¿no se ha martillado el oro últimamente?

Sí, el oro ha sufrido una de sus palizas periódicas en las últimas semanas. El oro estaba a 1.986 dólares la onza al cierre del 19 de abril y hoy cotiza a 1.867 dólares.

Cuando se amplía ligeramente la apertura, el oro cotizaba a 2.043 dólares la onza el 8 de marzo, no muy lejos de su máximo histórico. Así que eso es una disminución sustancial en un período corto.

*No es oro lo que es volátil*
Pero el oro es volátil. Debo decir que el _mercado_ del oro es volátil. Esto se debe a que la mayor parte es oro de papel, con solo una pequeña cantidad de oro físico para respaldarlo.

Piense en el mercado del oro como una pirámide invertida, con una pequeña cantidad de oro en la parte inferior, que sostiene una gran cantidad de papel dorado. El mercado de papel podría ser 100 veces más grande que el mercado físico.
https://ads.agorafinancial.com/www/delivery/ck.php?oaparams=2__bannerid=6813__zoneid=323__cb=b0d3d34de4__oadest=https%3A%2F%2Fpro.threefounders-reports.com%2Fm%2F1934833
Eso significa que hay 100 reclamos en papel sobre cada onza de oro físico. Imagine un guardarropa en un restaurante que emita 100 reclamos por una chaqueta real. Bueno, solo hay un abrigo, así que 99 reclamantes no tienen suerte.

Es lo mismo en el mercado del oro.

Es el mercado de papel el que crea la volatilidad. El oro en sí es notablemente estable. Solo parece inestable porque su precio se cotiza en dólares, que fluctúa. Cuando el oro baja, en realidad es porque el dólar está subiendo. Cuando el oro sube, en realidad es porque el dólar está bajando.

*Un sistema amañado*
Y el mercado del papel es muy vulnerable a la manipulación de precios. La manipulación del oro puede ser realizada por actores del mercado como fondos de cobertura y otros actores importantes que utilizan ETF y contratos de arrendamiento y no asignados. Estas manipulaciones existen y pueden influir en el precio del oro a corto plazo.

El precio del oro es una lucha similar a un tira y afloja entre las transacciones físicas y en papel.

El precio del oro se moverá, en parte, debido a las acciones de los manipuladores. Hay pruebas matemáticas muy sólidas de que el mercado del oro está manipulado para suprimir los precios.

¿Cómo lo hicieron?

La forma más fácil de manipular el papel es manipulando el mercado de futuros. Manipular los mercados de futuros es un juego de niños. Simplemente espera hasta un poco antes del cierre de la negociación y coloca una orden de venta masiva.

Al hacer esto, asusta al otro lado del mercado para que baje su precio de oferta; retroceden. Ese precio más bajo luego se anuncia en todo el mundo como el "precio" del oro, lo que desalienta a los inversores y daña la confianza.

La caída del precio asusta a los fondos de cobertura para que descarguen más oro a medida que alcanzan los límites de "stop-loss" en sus posiciones. Se establece un impulso autocumplido en el que la venta engendra más ventas y el precio cae en espiral sin ninguna razón en particular, excepto que alguien lo quería de esa manera.

Eventualmente se establece un fondo y los compradores intervienen, pero para entonces el daño ya está hecho.

Si desea obtener más detalles sobre este tema, consulte mi libro _The New Case for Gold_ . Específicamente, lea el Capítulo 4, “El oro es constante”.

*Tome la vista larga*
Pero el astuto inversor en oro tiene una visión a largo plazo. Así es como los inversores pacientes preservan la riqueza en el mercado del oro. Para aquellos que entran y salen y ocasionalmente compran rallies y venden dips en modo de pánico, todo lo que puedo decir es buena suerte. Probablemente te vas a aplastar.

Mi consejo para los inversores es que cuando tengan oro, deben pensar en la cantidad de oro por _peso,_ no en el precio en dólares. No se obsesione demasiado con el precio del dólar, porque el dólar podría colapsar rápidamente y entonces el precio del dólar no importaría. Lo que importaría es cuánto oro físico tienes.

El objetivo es preservar la riqueza a largo plazo.

Saludos,

Jim Rickards


----------



## juli (5 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> "Gold is Useless, And Therefore Perfect" plus other essays for potential posts
> 
> 
> Housekeeping: We are offering a week free to Premium subscribers. We hope you see the value. There will be a price increase soon. Subscribe The following are some unfinished sections and notes on Gold and global markets used in putting together a piece for zerohedge readers entitled:
> ...



Buen punto. Con flecos sueltos,éso sí. Pa´mpezar, los timmings, como siempre.

Pa´seguir, y pa´los de la "Rikeza palpable" k tanto se sacraliza ...y se vincula al BW3 de Pozsar : las commodities pueden ser Valor ...pero ello no implica ni por el forro k sean wen dinero. Al loro con éso a la hora de mover pasta.

La última, a welapluma : El VÍNCULO de Oriente y Occidente. ( de hecho, cualkier avance actual lo obvia ...cuando es un punto elemental , k en un nuevo orden mercantil global EXISTIRÁ SÍ o SÍ - y k sin contemplar sólo puede contribuír a un criterio sesgado - ).

Va...dejo otro perla soltando su muestrario :


----------



## Spielzeug (5 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> En 1971, Occidente dejó caer el oro en serie como dinero, ya que los países sintieron que necesitaban un crecimiento monetario menos



No, una de las mayores mentiras de nuestros tiempos.

En 1971 EEUU dió un golpe de Estado a nivel mundial incumpliendo unilateralmente con lo que había acordado en Bretton Woods. Los bancos centrales de los diferentes países guardaban oro y dólares porque "eran tan buenos como el oro"

Los países europeos llevaban varios años haciendo exactamente lo contrario a lo que sugiere esa afirmación: estaban cambiando dólares por oro. Francia había enviado a varios buques de guerra para traerse 170 toneladas de oro que acababan de cambiar por dólares, no parece, viendo sus actos, que "occidente dejase caer el oro porque sintieron que no lo necesitaban".

Lo que hay que reconocer a EEUU es su capacidad para transformar un golpe de estado internacional en un acto voluntario, necesario y positivo para la inmensa mayoría de la población:









Sobre cómo EEUU transformó su bancarrota en un progreso monetario para la humanidad en la mente de la borregada...


En la mente de la borregada, en 1971 un invento revolucionario transformó el mundo y permitió por fin dejar atras una epoca oscura que usaba patrón monetario primitivo, una aberración propia de gente ignorante y analfabeta que usaba una vulgar piedra amarilla como dinero. Cree el borrego medio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## juli (5 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Collapse Is Happening Before Our Eyes - Daily Reckoning
> 
> 
> Gold isn’t volatile, the dollar is volatile… Gold is about preserving your wealth in the long term…
> ...



*MadMaxismo pa´domingueros = Negosión.

Aunke ésto yastá jarto constatáo en el puto hylo, en fin...alguien cree k a J Richards se le escapan elementos como el siguiente , k en un post como el linkado, es CAPITAL ? :

"Hola @JamesGRickards
, respecto a "Rusia acaba de vincular el rublo al oro a razón de 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro". El "enlace" se suspendió el mismo día (8 de abril) en que el precio del oro RUB/gramo alcanzó los 5.000. "

*

A partir de ahí...pues el escenario buscado, y yastá. ( No hay mayor mentira k una verdá a medias ).




*Va...otra de la vendida de burra a cuenta de k Oriente , encabezáo por Doña Vladimira, es antibitcoin . Copypaste de mi hylo kolonavíliko:



>>>>*
_*Jejeje...Doña Vladimira y sus muñecos... ...k no te líen...


"En 2014, Rusia condonó casi la totalidad de la deuda de Uzbekistán con Rusia para impulsar las relaciones entre los dos países. [14]
Uzbekistán tiene una embajada en Moscú y Rusia tiene una embajada en Tashkent ."*_













Uzbekistan Prepares Crypto Tax Exemptions, Launches Licensed Exchange – Regulation Bitcoin News


A new presidential decree in Uzbekistan envisages the introduction of tax exemptions for income obtained from operations involving crypto assets. The




news.bitcoin.com





*Uzbekistán prepara exenciones de impuestos criptográficos y lanza intercambio con licencia*






*Un nuevo decreto presidencial en Uzbekistán prevé la introducción de exenciones de impuestos para los ingresos obtenidos de operaciones que involucren criptoactivos. El borrador del documento publicado recientemente también incorpora propuestas para el establecimiento de un valle de blockchain y un régimen de licencias para los mineros de criptomonedas. El país acaba de lanzar su primer intercambio de cifrado con licencia.

Lea también: Uzbekistán creará un grupo minero nacional y lanzará un intercambio con licencia

Operaciones criptográficas libres de impuestos*
La República de Asia Central de Uzbekistán legalizó el comercio de criptomonedas e introdujo la concesión de licencias para intercambios de criptomonedas con un decreto firmado por el presidente Shavkat Mirziyoyev en el otoño de 2018. Un decreto anterior emitido por el jefe de estado en el verano de ese año sentó las bases legales para otros actividades relacionadas con el fin de desarrollar la economía digital del país.







Uzbekistán ahora se prepara para eximir de impuestos los ingresos obtenidos en operaciones con criptomonedas. Un proyecto de decreto que contiene disposiciones a tal efecto se publicó la semana pasada para su discusión pública. Además, el Decreto Presidencial ID-12538 "Sobre las medidas para un mayor desarrollo de la circulación de criptoactivos en la República de Uzbekistán", excluye las criptotransacciones del alcance de las regulaciones de moneda extranjera de la nación. El borrador del documento detalla:



> Las operaciones de las personas jurídicas y físicas relacionadas con la circulación de criptoactivos, incluidas las realizadas por no residentes, no son objeto de tributación, y los ingresos percibidos por estas operaciones no se incluyen en la base imponible de los impuestos y otros pagos obligatorios.



A principios de este mes, la Agencia Nacional para la Gestión de Proyectos (NAPM), un organismo regulador responsable de la supervisión de la economía digital, incluido el sector de las criptomonedas, anunció sus planes para 2020. Una de las prioridades clave de la agencia que trabaja bajo la presidencia es establecer un “pool minero nacional” para todos los mineros privados que disfrutarán de tarifas eléctricas preferenciales. Además, todas las operaciones mineras a escala industrial , según el último decreto, estarán sujetas a licenciamiento a partir del 1 de febrero.

El gobierno de Tashkent también tiene la intención de crear un entorno limitado regulatorio para probar las tecnologías criptográficas llamado Uzbekistan Blockchain Valley. Las autoridades quieren permitir que las entidades involucradas en el desarrollo de nuevos productos y servicios financieros los implementen y realicen experimentos sin violar las leyes aplicables. Las propuestas para el establecimiento de la piscina y la caja de arena provinieron de NAPM, el Banco Central de Uzbekistán, el Ministerio de Desarrollo de Tecnologías de la Información y las Comunicaciones y el Ministerio de Energía.

*Lanzamiento de criptointercambio con licencia*
Uznex, la nueva plataforma de comercio de activos digitales de Uzbekistán, es operada por la empresa coreana Kobea Group. Su lanzamiento se anunció el lunes 20 de enero durante una ceremonia de apertura en Tashkent, donde el Centro Cultural Coreano organizó una conferencia internacional de blockchain. El evento reunió a representantes de criptoempresas de Corea del Sur, Japón y Singapur, así como a funcionarios de los ministerios y agencias gubernamentales de Uzbekistán, informó la agencia nacional de información del país, Uza. Kobea Group también abrió su primera oficina en la región.







Según otro informe, de la edición local de Sputnik, los ciudadanos de Uzbekistán solo podrán vender criptomonedas en Uznex.com , mientras que las entidades extranjeras y los nacionales residentes en el país tendrán pleno acceso a sus servicios en el marco de la legislación del país. Por el momento, Uznex es el único intercambio de criptomonedas que opera legalmente en Uzbekistán y posiblemente en toda la región.

La plataforma ahora está en línea y ofrece varios pares comerciales contra el núcleo de bitcoin ( BTC ) y la correa de la moneda estable ( USDT ). Estos incluyen bitcoin cash ( BCH ) y ethereum ( ETH ). Según el anuncio citado por los medios locales, Uznex debería admitir varias opciones fiduciarias, como la moneda nacional de Uzbekistán, el som (UZS), el dólar estadounidense (USD) y las tarjetas de crédito. Sin embargo, los métodos de pago y retiro fiduciarios no están disponibles actualmente en el sitio web de Uznex, que aún se encuentra en versión beta.

El intercambio también servirá a los usuarios globales en el futuro que quieran invertir en activos financieros digitales, realizar transferencias internacionales o necesitar acceso a crédito. El operador coreano tiene la intención de desempeñar un papel activo en la vida socioeconómica de Uzbekistán. Sus planes incluyen el establecimiento de departamentos de blockchain en las principales universidades del país.


----------



## juli (6 May 2022)

A ver, pompero de mierda...eres tú el suknormal , lo eres tanto como para dar por sentáo k lo sean los demás y se zampen tu mierda...o simplemente te rinde k piken los cuatro memos sueltos k consigas k me tomen por un pelanas indocumentáo ? Porke tu truco es para párvulos...y además, poco despiertos.

No sólo estoy por el Físico, sino k me sobran hasta los patrones de los kojonex k no contribuyen una mierda a la descentralización, el Valor, el libre albedrío , o la minimización del riesgo de contraparte del Oro . Freegold , k el metal s´exprese ...y a otra cosa. ( por cierto, incluso ese elemental discurso se ha enmierdáo a sabiendas en este hylo y por foreros de no poca entidá , lo k denota los intereses sukterráneos de no pocos payasos k frecuentan los hylos metaleros ).

Mi kuote sólo demuestra ( y no por mí, sino por kien expone al vendeburras una evidencia trilera ) k hay mucho mamarracho colando discurso tóxico de rondón . Hay k leer, asimilar y decidir.


----------



## frankie83 (6 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *El oro y el círculo vicioso de autodestrucción de Occidente*
> 
> _Escrito por Egon von Greyerz a través de GoldSwitzerland.com,_
> 
> ...



eso es andalu’ escrito?


----------



## juli (6 May 2022)

Nahide tiene k leer a nahide, paspán.

De tós modos, con el nivelón de tópicazos memos del primer párrafo, k da pa´trincar novatos y poco más, ni te lo acabas...con lo k te ahorras el segundo y la jakeka.

Tu problema es k en cirílico, klingon o japonés...sólo sueltas idioteces. Simple...pero si no pillas, k te lo lea cualkier vecina jubilada.

Va...a seguir intentándolo, wapi. Tós los días sale a la calle un tonto con algo en el bolsillo.


----------



## juli (6 May 2022)

Tradear kryptos ? Con éso te kedas, genio ?...con k den bola a mindundis comedoritos pa´tradear en casa en busca del Lamborghini ?

Exoneran de tasas la minería, rentas , himbersión en ekipos... Éso no sólo acepta una clave, sino k promueve su expansión y consolidación. Y en una zona k presume de energía pa´dar y tomar. Y de tasarla a su criterio respecto a kienes carecen de ella en el planeta.

No hay jakemate horeros...ni bitcoñeros, ni Putinas follabitcoins , ni poyas en vinagre...akí está al trinke y al chow todo diox. Iwal k en tó el resto de pantomimas.

La confusión y el caos son lo k toca hoy y el tiempo k reste pa´implementar lo k proceda, sea lo k sea , plimplín. Salvo posiblemente para tí, k ya saliste confundío. Los timings son tan importantes como los factores. Es más, a determizados plazos, diría k son factores de primer orden.

Todo es defendible y posiblemente todo tenga sus puntos razonables, lo necesario es el caos. Y lo alucinante es ser tan enteráo de la vie como para venderle UNA solución concreta a terceros. Kien lo hace...o está embaucáo o trinca.

Y en ambos casos, brinda al sol.





*y Toma...edito con novedá ad hoc recién salidita del horno. Trading ni poyas... 

Akí se va a currar dinerito energético desde la Patagonia hasta Islandia...pasando por Sidney y Jonkón.

Una industria y un patrón global incipiente del k habla todo cristo, acá y acullá, y cada cualo con el papel de regalo y el paripé conforme a sus intereses. Ayer mixmo oía a Max Keiser reclamar BTC como una commodity...cosa k ya se ha hecho hace tiempo desde el propio senado de los USA.

Va, y te digo otra, ésta de cosecha propia & pitoniso premium : Doña Vladimira "La Orera" linkará su "Constructo Ferpekto de energía y recursos naturales a precio justo " al engendro de Nakamoto SÍ o SÍ. Cuando le convenga, por supuestón. Y ése será el puente económico entre Oriente Y Occidente - k antes se habrán juráo odio eterno en tós los telediarios del mundo...y exprimiéndolo a voluntá, faltaría piú, k de mamar y trincar, sí k saben ambos -.*



" BIG ₿REAKING: el comité ambiental de Nueva York no considerará el proyecto de ley de prohibición de minería de #Bitcoin . "



*...O sea, y a cuenta de los timings como animal de compañía : Tras el akojono cacareáo a toda media de hace cuatro días...Bola a la minería en NY. Uzbekos y Usanos, primos hermanos.*


----------



## FranMen (7 May 2022)

__





Financial War Takes A Nasty Turn | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Spielzeug (7 May 2022)

__





China se prepara para un posible corte del SWIFT y frente al resto de sanciones económicas.


China se prepara para un posible corte del sistema de validación de transacciones SWIFT. Aquí las autoridades monetarias de Hong Kong: https://asiatimes.com/2022/05/hk-making-emergency-plans-for-swift-sanctions/ Aquí la prensa inglesa hablando de los stress test que está realizando China para...




www.burbuja.info





Preparándose para la guerra económica mundial...


----------



## Daviot (7 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pregunta de neofito (perdonad la probable gilipollez):
> 
> Si el precio de la onza de oro está ahora mismo a 1.898$ ¿Por qué coño esta gente te cobra tanto por diez onzas?
> 
> ...



Envidia cochina te tenemos aquí por vivir en EEUU, el paraíso de las tiendas bullion.

Como ya te han dicho tienes tiendas muy buenas como JM Bullion, SD Bullion, Hero Bullion, Apmex, etc.

Ademas tienes LCS ( local coin shops ) en cada localidad para comprar y ver en persona el material.

Eso sí, siempre monedas y si te gustan lingotes que sean pequeños no mayores de 1 oz.


----------



## juli (8 May 2022)

@Spielzeug

La guerra koñómika mundiaaaalll...y el milenarixmoooo, van a llegarrr...







Por el amor de diox...pero si Occidente s´está kemando a lo bonzo,LITERALMENTE...la única guerra es la k tienen contra sus pisoteados habitantes y sus propias monedas-deuda, en las k kieren enjugar medio siglo de pufos y mangoneos.

El FMI acaba de soltar un pastizal de kojonex a ARGENTINA, pero les ha dicho : "pero no compréis bitcoins, eingsss ??? " ( o castigados sin Colacao y tal ). Cada medida, con cada COMPINCHE , sólo está orientada a hiperinflacionar. En fin...k en dos telediarreicos, tó Argentina trincando bitcoins.

Joder...si el guión del mamotreto hubiese salido a concurso , los parvularios serían serios aspirantes.


Birusitos, Guerritas friítas en las puertas d´Uropa con Chánchez como Kennedy versión cañí/Pepe Gotera y Otilio...y ahora, guerrita coñómica mundiaalll...UUUUHHH !!!...EL Cocooooo... En fin...supongo k no harán falta cebos de más calidá pa´sablear boomers hipocondriacos, oche...Usté y su mercáo sabrán...


La madre del cordero es el fin del físico a la venta...y EL VÍNCULO con un BTC condenado a multiplicar *su expresión fiat* ad infinitum. Ese Combo permitiría el comercio mundial , e individual incluso en plena transición al reset, por virulenta k fuese.

Dos opciones : O vínculo al canto - y s´aprovecha la descentralización monetario-digital pa´pasar a un escenario futuro de admin públicas minimizadas a nivel microscópico para siempre jamás - ...o se abandona BTC a su suerte y k le echen tós los ceros FIAT k apetezca...pero en un fiat de cabeza a CERO, claro.

Mis 2 cents : CentralBanksters atáos a dinero duro metalero ( CBDC digitales sobre reservas ) ...y plebe disponiendo de pastuki descentralizada no fiscalizable - o levísimamente - ( BTC/Cryptos privadas ) .

El Momio de la Uáit jáus kema sus pufos sin un colapso instantáneo k descalabre Occidente ...y Doña Vladimira y los chinorris de viñetas de colorines, salvan sus recursos de más desfalcos. Ni guerritas ni poyas : Win win...y tól mundo é weno. Y a otra cosa.


----------



## L'omertá (9 May 2022)




----------



## juli (9 May 2022)

*Trankilidá.

La inflación transitoria, iwal k el birusito y la Guerrita Friíta mundiásss están siendo enfrentadas.

Desde Konétikattt a Berlín, Moscú o Pekín. Cero problemos.*


" Mirada en vivo a la Fed luchando contra la inflación "


----------



## IvanRios (9 May 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, estamos asistiendo a una guerra, sí, pero contra la población mundial y particularmente la occidental, guerra que empezó con la plandemia (mundial, con una respuesta también mundial y al unísono: dictadura atroz -primer ensayo- y vacunación masiva mundial) y que ahora sigue con la guerra; una guerra que, digan lo que digan los mercenarios europeos o el peón de Biden, están encantadísimos con ella pues les permitirá seguir implementando la agenda de pobreza, hambre, miseria y dictadura que nos tienen preparada. La duda en este momento para mí sería si Putin forma parte de la patraña o sí tan solo está siendo utilizado por las élites corporativas globalistas (de hecho, las sanciones lo son en realidad a los pueblos europeos, a la forma de vida occidental, aunque digan que son a Rusia). Ambas posibilidades son factibles, y en este sentido, recordar que Putin formó parte de los Young global leaders (como Sánchez, macron, Merkel...) del foro económico mundial (el gobierno corporativo mundial en la sombra), o recordar también las mismas declaraciones de Putin anunciando, como otros líderes políticos o empresariales mundiales, que el capitalismo está agotado. Y es que esto es lo que están haciendo y harán, quebrar el sistema para implementar el nuevo orden (culminando en un gobierno mundial tecnocrático y de inspiración china), previo paso de un momento posiblemente largo de transición en el que estaríamos ahora mismo.

No sé cómo veré las cosas en un futuro, pero en estos momentos apuesto claramente a que la guerra, al igual que la plandemia y los probables hackeos futuros, forman parte de la agenda.


----------



## Dylan Thomas (9 May 2022)

El oro a 1862$ pero la onza, en tienda, al mismo precio que cuando estaba a 1950$.


----------



## frankie83 (9 May 2022)

Dylan Thomas dijo:


> El oro a 1862$ pero la onza, en tienda, al mismo precio que cuando estaba a 1950$.



Las Bajadas no aplican a quien compra físico.. a menos que sean sostenidas y duraderas en el tiempo

estaba viendo justo hoy, con la plata a 666 elkilo, debería haber algún lingote en venta a 666*1,21 aprox 850 pero los más baratos los he visto a 950/1000

peor aún las onzas, que están en general a 28/33, pero hay hasta sin vergüenzas como degussa que las tienen a 40!!


----------



## frankie83 (9 May 2022)

donde!!


----------



## frankie83 (9 May 2022)

Busco físico en madrid, en el grupo ese se ofrecen ventas como aquí?


----------



## Spielzeug (9 May 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En mi opinión, estamos asistiendo a una guerra, sí, pero contra la población mundial y particularmente la occidental, guerra que empezó con la plandemia (mundial, con una respuesta también mundial y al unísono: dictadura atroz -primer ensayo- y vacunación masiva mundial) y que ahora sigue con la guerra; una guerra que, digan lo que digan los mercenarios europeos o el peón de Biden, están encantadísimos con ella pues les permitirá seguir implementando la agenda de pobreza, hambre, miseria y dictadura que nos tienen preparada. La duda en este momento para mí sería si Putin forma parte de la patraña o sí tan solo está siendo utilizado por las élites corporativas globalistas (de hecho, las sanciones lo son en realidad a los pueblos europeos, a la forma de vida occidental, aunque digan que son a Rusia). Ambas posibilidades son factibles, y en este sentido, recordar que Putin formó parte de los Young global leaders (como Sánchez, macron, Merkel...) del foro económico mundial (el gobierno corporativo mundial en la sombra), o recordar también las mismas declaraciones de Putin anunciando, como otros líderes políticos o empresariales mundiales, que el capitalismo está agotado. Y es que esto es lo que están haciendo y harán, quebrar el sistema para implementar el nuevo orden (culminando en un gobierno mundial tecnocrático y de inspiración china), previo paso de un momento posiblemente largo de transición en el que estaríamos ahora mismo.
> 
> No sé cómo veré las cosas en un futuro, pero en estos momentos apuesto claramente a que la guerra, al igual que la plandemia y los probables hackeos futuros, forman parte de la agenda.



Si te refieres a que todo es un teatro en el que todos son actores con un guión cuyo objetivo es una demolición controlada del sistema monetario actual, es una opción que resulta imposible de verificar.

Me parece muy poco probable, la verdad. Creo más bien que hay muchas élites con diferentes intereses y motivaciones en competencia y conflicto entre ellas (como siempre ha ocurrido, incluso dentro de una misma jerarquía hay conflicto de intereses).

También creo que finalmente se tendrán que sentar a negociar otro sistema monetario. Es probable que está negociación sea vista como una prueba de que todo era un teatro con el objetivo de cambiar el sistema monetario. De nuevo, desde nuestra posición, no sabremos si es cierto o simplemente la consecuencia de un conflicto entre diferentes bandos en el que llegan a un acuerdo.

Las teorías de la conspiración son incomprobables, lo que no quiere decir que no haya conspiraciones por la lucha por lograr el poder. Conspiraciones políticas siempre han existido pero surgen precisamente para intentar lograr el poder por falta de unanimidad entre las élites (los conflictos de intereses siempre existen, si no hay necesidad de conspiración)


----------



## IvanRios (9 May 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si te refieres a que todo es un teatro en el que todos son actores con un guión cuyo objetivo es una demolición controlada del sistema monetario actual, es una opción que resulta imposible de verificar.
> 
> Me parece muy poco probable, la verdad. Creo más bien que hay muchas élites con diferentes intereses y motivaciones en competencia y conflicto entre ellas (como siempre ha ocurrido, incluso dentro de una misma jerarquía hay conflicto de intereses).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, son cosas de las que podemos especular pero que nunca tendremos certezas, aunque sí indicios para fundamentar la argumentación. Y uno de ellos (aparte de que todos los líderes"salgan" de la misma organización, el WEF, y que además, su presidente, haya afirmado que los líderes mundiales son sus agentes incluido Putin), para mí, es la respuesta global y coordinada (y bajo mi punto de vista planificada) a la plandemia, con medidas similares ultra dictatoriales y de vacunación que a todas luces no perseguían salvar a nadie de ninguna enfermedad sino que por contra buscaban iniciar un cambio de régimen a escala global. Esto ya representó de facto la aparición y el ensayo de un gobierno mundial (por el momento no vinculante, aunque a efectos prácticos como si lo hubiese sido) a través de la agencia de la ONU OMS, cuyo presidente, por cierto, fue el candidato de China (al igual que el anterior y al igual que con múltiples agencias de la ONU).

Y respecto al supuesto pacto de las élites corporativas mundiales para cambiar el sistema monetario y no solo monetario (también político, social e incluso educacional), tenemos a las mismas élites en boca de su representante supremo, klaus schwab (que por cierto, Xi Jinping fue el invitado estrella e inaugurador del último foro económico mundial), que nos dicen que el sistema es inviable y que se requiere de un gran reset o reinicio, y que a por ello van. Y además, tendríamos, en la esfera política (esfera dominada por las mismas élites corporativas) los acuerdos a los cuales habrían llegado las diversas élites mundiales para cambiar el mundo, la agenda 2030, agenda firmada por todos los países y que representaría el nuevo orden y sistema al que nos encaminan con plandemias, guerras, y probablemente también con ciberataques.


----------



## risto mejido (9 May 2022)

Denmark Releases Gold Bar List, But The Serial Numbers Are Missing | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*Dinamarca publica la lista de lingotes de oro, pero faltan los números de serie*

LUNES, 09 DE MAYO DE 2022 - 13:40
_Por Jan Nieuwenhuijs de Gainesville Coins_
A fines de 2021, el banco central de Dinamarca publicó una lista de barras de su oro monetario. Desafortunadamente, faltan los números de serie individuales de los lingotes, cuya divulgación es el objetivo principal de una lista de barras. Las entidades gubernamentales de todo el mundo han aumentado la transparencia con respecto al oro en los últimos años, pero aún les queda un largo camino por recorrer.


*Bancos Centrales, Credibilidad y Transparencia*
La credibilidad es el activo más valioso de un banco central. Si se pierde la credibilidad, un banco central puede cerrar la tienda. La transparencia es uno de los medios para que un banco central gane credibilidad. Dado que la inestabilidad monetaria ha ido aumentando durante años, los bancos centrales se ven obligados a ser más transparentes.
El oro monetario de un banco central puede verse como su "Plan B". Si, por ejemplo, un banco central no logra controlar la estabilidad de precios a través de la política monetaria ("Plan A"), puede vincular su moneda al oro para restaurar la estabilidad.
Sin embargo, el oro es un tema delicado. Por un lado, un banco central necesita reservas de oro para sustentar la confianza en su balance. Especialmente los bancos centrales que emiten monedas de reserva. Por otro lado, si un banco central enfatiza demasiado el oro, podría desestabilizar el Plan A.
Los bancos centrales tienen dificultades para encontrar un equilibrio en cuanto a la transparencia con respecto al oro. Desde 2008, la tendencia es más transparencia, pero no demasiado rápida. Los siguientes son ejemplos de organismos gubernamentales que han aumentado la transparencia del oro en los últimos catorce años:

Todos los principales bancos centrales europeos, excepto el Banco de España (de España), han revelado las ubicaciones geográficas de sus reservas de oro.
Numerosos bancos centrales han sido transparentes sobre la repatriación de oro. Venezuela , Alemania y Austria anunciaron la repatriación por adelantado. Otros países, como Holanda y Turquía , lo hicieron público después de que el oro fuera llevado a casa.
El banco central de Alemania ha publicado una descripción general de sus ubicaciones de almacenamiento de oro desde 1950, a través de la cual supimos que los alemanes repatriaron casi 1.000 toneladas desde Londres a principios de siglo.
Alemania publicó un libro sobre sus reservas monetarias de oro , lanzó un video de ocho minutos de la bóveda en Frankfurt e hizo una exhibición sobre su oro .
El banco central de Rusia ha publicado imágenes de sus reservas de oro .
Los bancos centrales han comenzado a comunicar sobre la auditoría de su metal .
El Banco de Inglaterra (BOE) ha publicado datos mensuales de arrendamiento de oro que se remontan a 1999. Supongo que esto se refiere al oro prestado por HM Treasury (a través de BOE).
El Reino Unido ha comenzado a publicar cifras de importación y exportación de oro no monetario , revelando los flujos de entrada y salida del mercado de oro más grande del mundo: el London Bullion Market.
Suiza, el centro de refinación más grande del mundo, ha publicado una hoja de Excel del valor y el peso de las importaciones y exportaciones de oro no monetario por país desde 1982.
China ha comenzado a publicar datos de importación y exportación de oro no monetario .
Estados Unidos ha publicado una lista de lingotes de oro de su metal monetario.
En octubre de 2021, el banco central danés publicó un informe titulado " El oro del Banco Nacional de Dinamarca: una descripción histórica ". El informe incluye antecedentes históricos del oro danés, sus ubicaciones de almacenamiento desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y cuánto se prestó.
Actualmente, Dinamarca posee 66,5 toneladas de oro monetario. De este total, el 0,5% se almacena en el Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York, el 2,5% se almacena en Copenhague y el 97% se almacena en el BOE de Londres.
_En 1987, el Danmarks Nationalbank comenzó a prestar oro de sus pequeñas acciones en el Reino Unido. Para aumentar los préstamos en Londres, se comprometió con "préstamos de intercambio de ubicación con mejora de la calidad". Debido a que las barras danesas almacenadas en Nueva York no cumplían con los estándares vigentes en Londres, Danmarks Nationalbank prestó su oro en Nueva York y recuperó barras mejoradas en la bóveda del BOE en Londres, más los intereses pagados en oro. Dinamarca dejó de prestar oro en 2004._

Según el informe, Danmarks Nationalbank investigó para repatriar oro de Londres en 2010. Se decidió no repatriar “por el momento”.
*Necesitamos total transparencia con respecto al oro*
El informe sobre el oro del Danmarks Nationalbank también cubre "cuestiones relacionadas con... el control y la auditoría de las existencias de oro". Además, se publicó una lista de lingotes de oro . Del informe:


> _"Después de que el Banco de Inglaterra abriera la posibilidad de visitas de inspección, Danmarks Nationalbank llevó a cabo inspecciones físicas en 2014 y 2018 en el Banco de Inglaterra, donde se verificaron muestras de las existencias de oro. Los números de registro y la pureza de la muestra de lingotes de oro. fueron verificados leyendo el sello en las barras de oro , que también fueron controladas por peso y escaneadas por ultrasonido. La exploración por ultrasonido se utiliza para verificar que la barra de oro individual esté hecha del mismo material en todas partes. Las inspecciones no dieron lugar a ningún comentario "._



Es asombroso leer que el BOE no permitió las auditorías y que los bancos centrales extranjeros no impulsaron las inspecciones físicas antes de 2014. Sin embargo, al mencionar el tema de las inspecciones físicas, los daneses confirman la importancia de las auditorías. Crucial para una inspección física es la transparencia, la participación de un auditor independiente y todo el papeleo debe ser legítimo.
Al final, los contribuyentes daneses son los “accionistas” del banco central de Dinamarca y los propietarios finales de sus reservas de oro. Danmarks Nationalbank es el custodio del oro, que contrata al BOE como subcustodio. En el Informe anual de 2021 del Danmarks Nationalbank, PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) comparte su responsabilidad:
_"Somos independientes de Danmarks Nationalbank... Hemos llevado a cabo nuestra auditoría de acuerdo con las Normas Internacionales de Auditoría y los requisitos adicionales que se aplican en Dinamarca... En nuestra opinión, los estados financieros dan una imagen fiel de los activos, pasivos y situación financiera de Danmarks Nationalbank como al 31 de diciembre de 2021…”_
No sé si PwC ha verificado físicamente el oro en el BOE, pero supongamos que la auditoría se ha hecho como debe ser.
Ahora, sobre la lista de barras publicada por Danmarks Nationalbank , que no incluye números de serie. Las Normas de buena entrega para lingotes de oro y plata de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) prescriben una lista de lingotes de oro que incluya el número de serie, el código de marca, el peso bruto, el ensayo y el peso fino del lingote. Vea abajo.

Danmarks Nationalbank debe estar en posesión de dicha lista de abogados. En el sitio web de BOE leemos: “Solo aceptamos barras que cumplan con los estándares de LBMA Good Delivery”. Y los números de serie de las barras Good Delivery están documentados por el BOE para sus clientes según las reglas de la LBMA (ver arriba).
Además, en el informe se lee que Danmarks Nationalbank llevó a cabo inspecciones físicas comparando los "números de registro [números de serie en una lista]... de lingotes de oro" con los sellos en los lingotes de oro.
_Arriba hay una captura de pantalla de la lista de barras publicada por Danmarks Nationalbank. En lugar de los números de serie a través de los cuales se pueden identificar las barras, se asignan números de inventario inventados a cada barra. No cumplir con los estándares de la industria no aumenta la credibilidad de Danmarks Nationalbank._
Dado que prácticamente todo el oro danés se almacena en el BOE, donde se almacenan otras 5.660 toneladas de otros bancos centrales y bancos comerciales, debemos ser escépticos con respecto a los procedimientos de auditoría. Queremos evitar que las barras del BOE estén en la lista de Danmarks Nationalbank, así como en la lista de otros bancos centrales.
Si todos los bancos centrales que almacenan oro en el BOE, como los bancos centrales de Dinamarca, Australia, los Países Bajos, Bélgica, Alemania, Finlandia, Italia, Portugal, Austria, Suecia, Suiza, Rumania, Polonia, Japón, Corea del Sur y India: publicaría una lista de barras adecuada, cualquiera puede verificar si las barras se enumeran dos veces. A continuación, los bancos centrales deberían inspeccionar físicamente su oro con auditores independientes. Este procedimiento otorgaría plena credibilidad a los bancos centrales. Credibilidad que podría ser útil en el futuro.
Que yo sepa, solo México hace uso de las instalaciones de almacenamiento del BOE y ha publicado una lista de lingotes de oro con números de serie. La lista de lingotes de oro de EE. UU . se adhiere a los estándares de la industria, pero los estadounidenses no tienen oro almacenado en Londres. Las listas de barras publicadas últimamente por Dinamarca , Alemania y Australia son casi inútiles.
Si México puede publicar una lista adecuada de lingotes de oro, ¿por qué otros no pueden?


----------



## juli (9 May 2022)

Ké pintón tiene todo. 

Ahora sí k un anuncio por su sitio de Doña Vladimiria y los chinorris...o sus "henemijos" occidentalitos petaba la banca...

Me da k va a tocar subir el Abanibí en cualkier momento...

Palomitax.


----------



## Pintxen (9 May 2022)

Todavía no he conseguido que alguien me explique qué tienen que ver las vacunas con los planes de las élites y que perjuicios podremos tener a medio plazo los que nos hemos vacunado con respecto a los que no. Porque por ahora no siento ningún cambio con el "chip" ese que me han metido con la primera dosis, supongo que en la segunda dosis iba el combustible para la batería del chip. De verdad, creo que la conspiranoia de la "plandemia" es una distracción que les viene de perlas para sus verdaderos planes.


----------



## jkaza (9 May 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Todavía no he conseguido que alguien me explique qué tienen que ver las vacunas con los planes de las élites y que perjuicios podremos tener a medio plazo los que nos hemos vacunado con respecto a los que no. Porque por ahora no siento ningún cambio con el "chip" ese que me han metido con la primera dosis, supongo que en la segunda dosis iba el combustible para la batería del chip. De verdad, creo que la conspiranoia de la "plandemia" es una distracción que les viene de perlas para sus verdaderos planes.



Pues que si se mueren los kakunados como tú, habría menos consumo, habrían menos bocas que alimentar, se cuadrarían las cuentas y el mundo sería un lugar mejor.

Higiene planetaria, vamos.


----------



## OBDC (9 May 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues que si se mueren los kakunados como tú, habría menos consumo, habrían menos bocas que alimentar, se cuadrarían las cuentas y el mundo sería un lugar mejor.
> 
> Higiene planetaria, vamos.



Pero bajaría el oro porque habría menos demanda y más disponibilidad.....plan perfecto dentro de la manipulación que hacen para joder a los que acumulan metal.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Pintxen (9 May 2022)

Y nos vacunamos los europeos, que somos la parte del mundo donde la natalidad es bajísima y no Asia y África que cada vez son más? No me cuadra. Y no me vale con que aquí es donde se consume ya que a corto-medio plazo el consumo lo ejercerán el Asia-pacífico y África. Por cierto, cuando se supone que me voy a morir por estar vacunado?


----------



## nedantes (9 May 2022)

min 1:48:00

Pero Que diablos está pasando en el mundo? entiéndelo en clave económica. Hoy con #PacoLlinares



Pintxen dijo:


> Y nos vacunamos los europeos, que somos la parte del mundo donde la natalidad es bajísima y no Asia y África que cada vez son más? No me cuadra. Y no me vale con que aquí es donde se consume ya que a corto-medio plazo el consumo lo ejercerán el Asia-pacífico y África. Por cierto, cuando se supone que me voy a morir por estar vacunado?


----------



## jkaza (9 May 2022)

Bajaría el oro, y subirían los papelitos que son deuda.

Los occidentales blanquitos consumimos más que la moronegrada. Somos la raza a extinguir.

Afortunadamente los covidiotas se han ofrecido en sacrificio para el bien del planeta


----------



## Gusman (9 May 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues que si se mueren los kakunados como tú, habría menos consumo, habrían menos bocas que alimentar, se cuadrarían las cuentas y el mundo sería un lugar mejor.
> 
> Higiene planetaria, vamos.



Y menos pensiones que pagar. La esperanza de vida en paises occidentales esta callendo en picado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Y menos pensiones que pagar. La esperanza de vida en paises occidentales esta callendo en picado.



Saben lo que esta pasando, estan acojonados pero aun asi .......... ñiñiñi toda la vida se ha muerto gente.... Pero eran todos cincuentones ? ñiñiñi casualidad, casualidad.


----------



## TomBolillo (10 May 2022)

Bajan bolsas, bajan cristos y el oro / plata como no, también bajan. Vamos, que el dinero se está yendo para el puto dólar que se le ve fuertote y la paridad €/$ a la vuelta de la esquina. Sin ánimo de ser el hombre dubitativo ( marca registrada), pero los metales se están comportando como un activo más al igual que el tan cacareado BTC que está recibiendo ostias como cualquier valor del NASDAQ y de refugios más bien poco. A estas alturas y con el fin del mundo en ciernes, el oro debería estar tanteando los 2070$ de nuevo y la plata con unos 26$ ya nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes (de los 40$ ya que nos diga Depeche cuando volverán), pero ni eso, joer.


----------



## protocolocon (10 May 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Bajan bolsas, bajan cristos y el oro / plata como no, también bajan. Vamos, que el dinero se está yendo para el puto dólar que se le ve fuertote y la paridad €/$ a la vuelta de la esquina. Sin ánimo de ser el hombre dubitativo ( marca registrada), pero los metales se están comportando como un activo más al igual que el tan cacareado BTC que está recibiendo ostias como cualquier valor del NASDAQ y de refugios más bien poco. A estas alturas y con el fin del mundo en ciernes, el oro debería estar tanteando los 2070$ de nuevo y la plata con unos 26$ ya nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes (de los 40$ ya que nos diga Depeche cuando volverán), pero ni eso, joer.



Mira lo que pasó en 2008, caía todo y los margin call obligaban a deshacer posiciones en el mercado de papelitos, pero al final la lógica se impuso y el oro subió como un cohete...


----------



## juli (10 May 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Mira lo que pasó en 2008, caía todo y los margin call obligaban a deshacer posiciones en el mercado de papelitos, pero al final la lógica se impuso y el oro subió como un cohete...



El momentazo está ahí. Todo está en un punto clave. Incluso el paripé de la Guerrita & sanciones disparatadas cuestiona de fondo modos de pago, tipos de dinero. Éso era un tótem intocable a nivel mainstream. Están toketeando la psike colectiva.

De una forma u otra, van a presentar a la plebe el camino a seguir, k no es otro k abrazar la inflación como un aliado - para los países hiperendeudados, lo es -. Y escenificarlo ahora...ni un anuncio de la Superbowl.


----------



## jkaza (10 May 2022)

Estáis encontrando oro y plata en las tiendas para comprar?

Yo estoy viendo que muchas tiendas están despachando la plata en 1 mes.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (10 May 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Mira lo que pasó en 2008, caía todo y los margin call obligaban a deshacer posiciones en el mercado de papelitos, pero al final la lógica se impuso y el oro subió como un cohete...



El precio refleja y lo hará con más intensidad, a qué precio está el mercado dispuesto a salir de las empresas y no a que precio está dispuesto a entrar en ellas. Es un proceso de margen y liquidación como dices.

No está de más recordar que la plata papel es papel y no plata; y así su precio lo señala.


----------



## ELOS (10 May 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Estáis encontrando oro y plata en las tiendas para comprar?
> 
> Yo estoy viendo que muchas tiendas están despachando la plata en 1 mes.



Y con SuperPremiun/Plus2


----------



## ELOS (10 May 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Todavía no he conseguido que alguien me explique qué tienen que ver las vacunas con los planes de las élites y que perjuicios podremos tener a medio plazo los que nos hemos vacunado con respecto a los que no. Porque por ahora no siento ningún cambio con el "chip" ese que me han metido con la primera dosis, supongo que en la segunda dosis iba el combustible para la batería del chip. De verdad, creo que la conspiranoia de la "plandemia" es una distracción que les viene de perlas para sus verdaderos planes.



Todavía no he encontrado que alguien me explique por qué nadie se pregunta de donde salió oficialmente el supuesto virus, ni quién lo sacó, ni cómo lo hizo después de más de 2 años arruinando y esclavizando a la población occidental.

Mientras tanto, tú sigue vacunándote


----------



## OBDC (10 May 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo importante siempre es lo que no se dice, lo que se omite y oculta. Las cosas buena no necesitan publicidad ni promoción.
> 
> ¿Acaso ves a los medios hablando del oro (y mucho menos de la plata)?
> 
> ...



Así que la onza no adelgaza y punto....
Un billete tampoco, sigue teniendo el mismo papel antes que después, igual que la plata, que el petróleo, que cualquier cosa si no lo destruyes. 
Argumento de confusion de escuela. Parece que juegas a sacar conjuros de Harry Potter.
Lo único que adelgaza es tu inteligencia de forma sistémica.
En los valores representativos, el valor esta en lo que representa, y tanto un papel como el oro lo que vale es el valor que se conviene socialmente, no tiene valor por sí mismo y por eso fluctúa en los mercados.
Deja de desinformar por tus intereses al lector que mal hace pudiendo confiar en tus palabras.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## ELOS (10 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Así que la onza no adelgaza y punto....
> Un billete tampoco, sigue teniendo el mismo papel antes que después, igual que la plata, que el petróleo, que cualquier cosa si no lo destruyes.
> Argumento de confusion de escuela. Parece que juegas a sacar conjuros de Harry Potter.
> Lo único que adelgaza es tu inteligencia de forma sistémica.
> ...



Si sí sí, si eso está claro.pero vamos a lo que vamos,
Tú vas a un pueblo o aldea de África o Asia y ofrece una onza o un billete con los ceros que quieras. Cuál te admitirían primero?


----------



## IvanRios (10 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Si sí sí, si eso está claro.pero vamos a lo que vamos,
> Tú vas a un pueblo o aldea de África o Asia y ofrece una onza o un billete con los ceros que quieras. Cuál te admitirían primero?



Lo que debería estar del todo claro ya es que los papelitos Fiat son eso, puro papel sin ningun valor, papeles que "representan" un 'poder adquisitivo', pero que hasta que no se adquiere algo (un terreno, metales...lo que fuere) no se posee valor ninguno. En cambio, y hablando de materias primas y metales, el valor de los mismos reside en el mismo material, no siendo por tanto un valor simbólico ni representativo sino real. O sea, que si tienes Fiat en realidad no tienes nada (hasta que no adquieras algo de valor con él), y si tienes metal, tienes el valor en tus manos.


----------



## juli (10 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Si sí sí, si eso está claro.pero vamos a lo que vamos,
> Tú vas a un pueblo o aldea de África o Asia y ofrece una onza o un billete con los ceros que quieras. Cuál te admitirían primero?



Yo creo k casi en cualkier cuestión el regulador - chanchullero premium - es más importante k ese tipo de elucubraciones, siempre cogidas con alfileres.

Preocuparse por una aldea de Asia o Africa no es realista...cuando si se le pone en el nardo al tiranuelo provincicano de turno no sales ni de la tuya a la vecina.

Pero vamos, hay demasiado planteamiento de ese tipo a cuenta de los MPs . Lo importante es k las facultades "durmientes" k se les atribuyen y los convierten POTENCIALMENTE en wen dinero, estén operativas. Y la manipulación de décadas, no lo permite. El escenario real es ése. Para más inri, ahora con serias opciones competidoras...k son las k pueden mitigar k sus cualidades afloren incluso en escenarios límite como el actual, en los k el dinero oficial se precariza.

Todo dinero es, en el cotarro actual, una certeza sociocultural. Ahora mismo, k los MPs pillen una tendencia alcista , k los amagos geopolíticos de operarlos como dinero se materialicen o cómo evolucione el euro respecto al dólar, por ejemplo , son factores mil veces más relevantes, imo. Y siempre...k las reservas propias te resulten manejables a largo plazo respecto a tu economía personal. Y diría k hasta contándolas a cero. Éso sí k va a condicionar la idoneidá de tu estrategia en MPs.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (10 May 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (10 May 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo que debería estar del todo claro ya es que los papelitos Fiat son eso, puro papel sin ningun valor, papeles que "representan" un 'poder adquisitivo', pero que hasta que no se adquiere algo (un terreno, metales...lo que fuere) no se posee valor ninguno. En cambio, y hablando de materias primas y metales, el valor de los mismos reside en el mismo material, no siendo por tanto un valor simbólico ni representativo sino real. O sea, que si tienes Fiat en realidad no tienes nada (hasta que no adquieras algo de valor con él), y si tienes metal, tienes el valor en tus manos.



Así es. Aunque actualmente hacen que el populacho le dé más valor a los papelitos. ¡Veremos hasta cuándo!


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2022)

Bajando la plata? Avisadme cuando esté en tienda de nuevo por debajo de 20 para cargar.
Mientras prefiero seguir invirtiendo en latunes


----------



## Tichy (10 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Bajando la plata? Avisadme cuando esté en tienda de nuevo por debajo de 20 para cargar.
> Mientras prefiero seguir invirtiendo en latunes



Buena observación. El precio spot bajando y a la vez el premium subiendo.

En gold.de y en lavetadeoro.com, las onzas con menor premium andan en el 29%. Muy poquitas onzas se pueden encontrar por debajo de 27€.


----------



## OBDC (10 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Si sí sí, si eso está claro.pero vamos a lo que vamos,
> Tú vas a un pueblo o aldea de África o Asia y ofrece una onza o un billete con los ceros que quieras. Cuál te admitirían primero?



Muestra un pringoso billete de dólar o euro y bailan la mona. Es más de lo que le pagan por día por extraer oro o diamantes.
La verdad nunca me habían puesto tan a huevos una respuesta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Buena observación. El precio spot bajando y a la vez el premium subiendo.
> 
> En gold.de y en lavetadeoro.com, las onzas con menor premium andan en el 29%. Muy poquitas onzas se pueden encontrar por debajo de 27.



sera el premium que ponen en las tiendas por que ellos compran muy por debajo.


----------



## ELOS (10 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Muestra un pringoso billete de dólar o euro y bailan la mona. Es más de lo que le pagan por día por extraer oro o diamantes.
> La verdad nunca me habían puesto tan a huevos una respuesta.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Antes que una moneda de oro?? Bueno, para gustos... colores


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> El precio refleja y lo hará con más intensidad, a qué precio está el mercado dispuesto a salir de las empresas y no a que precio está dispuesto a entrar en ellas. Es un proceso de margen y liquidación como dices.
> 
> No está de más recordar que la plata papel es papel y no plata; y así su precio lo señala.



No tengo ningún problema con el oro y la plata. Tengo el mismo de siempre, nunca vendí nada. El error es pensar en su precio en dólares, que oscila según le venga bien a los que poseen la máquina de hacer papeles, de los que dentro de poco tiempo no quedará ni el recuerdo. Al menos la anterior moneda de reserva, los reales de a ocho, valen más ahora que en su tiempo.

Yo el problema lo tengo con las mineras, que las compro en su suelo histórico y siempre tienen margen para bajar más. Pues esta vez me da igual, como si se van a cero. Lo del 2020 no me pasa más. No pienso soltar ni una acción. Como mucho corregir alguna y comprar otra. O ellas o yo.


----------



## FranMen (10 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No tengo ningún problema con el oro y la plata. Tengo el mismo de siempre, nunca vendí nada. El error es pensar en su precio en dólares, que oscila según le venga bien a los que poseen la máquina de hacer papeles, de los que dentro de poco tiempo no quedará ni el recuerdo. Al menos la anterior moneda de reserva, los reales de a ocho, valen más ahora que en su tiempo.
> 
> Yo el problema lo tengo con las mineras, que las compro en su suelo histórico y siempre tienen margen para bajar más. Pues esta vez me da igual, como si se van a cero. Lo del 2020 no me pasa más. No pienso soltar ni una acción. Como mucho corregir alguna y comprar otra. O ellas o yo.



Ayer lo leí: síndrome de las manos de diamante (las acciones son para siempre)


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (10 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo el problema lo tengo con las mineras, que las compro en su suelo histórico y siempre tienen margen para bajar más. Pues esta vez me da igual, como si se van a cero. Lo del 2020 no me pasa más. No pienso soltar ni una acción. Como mucho corregir alguna y comprar otra. O ellas o yo.



El problema que yo veo con las mineras es que son parte del grandísimo ETF fraudulento que hoy son los mercados bursatiles. La teoría de los vasos comunicantes alguna vez comentada por aquí y el agujero de succión propiciado (y esperado) por los embargos a Rusia. 

Apoyando la tesis arriba expuesta por FranMen (Diamonds are forever).. ¿Te imaginas que alguien hubiese estado tratando los títulos bursatiles cual reserva fraccionaria en la certeza de que el Hold y la fragmentación de información sobre depositorios les daría la cobertura suficiente en este trile? 

Recomendaría asegurar la indudable posesión de las acciones mediante su registro directo.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> El problema que yo veo con las mineras es que son parte del grandísimo ETF fraudulento que hoy son los mercados bursatiles. La teoría de los vasos comunicantes alguna vez comentada por aquí y el agujero de succión propiciado (y esperado) por los embargos a Rusia.
> 
> Apoyando la tesis arriba expuesta por FranMen (Diamonds are forever).. ¿Te imaginas que alguien hubiese estado tratando los títulos bursatiles cual reserva fraccionaria en la certeza de que el Hold y la fragmentación de información sobre depositorios les daría la cobertura suficiente en este trile?
> 
> Recomendaría asegurar la indudable posesión de las acciones mediante su registro directo.



Podría ser. En ese caso todo el mundo estaría jodido. Porque las empresas de materias primas trabajan con algo sustancial que no se va a dejar de fabricar nunca. No es lo mismo holdear paypal, que puede desaparecer mañana porque ese método de pago quede obsoleto, que una mina que tiene reservas probadas que tarde o temprano se sacarán de ahí.

¿Como se hace para asegurar eso en IB ni en ningún otro broker online?

Por cierto, me tengo que deshacer de Paypal y de Spotify en cuanto pierdan este nivel de soporte. Y adiós a las tecnológicas de internete por un tiempo. Al menos las relacionadas con el entretenimiento. Vamos a tener tanto entretenimiento pronto que se nos olvidarán las series y los juegos, para pasar a la vida real, que es más excitante y peligrosa


----------



## Kovaliov (10 May 2022)

Por cierto el oro y sobre todo la plata, están perdiendo soportes fundamentales, sobre todo la plata, que como pierda este, se va a nivel de 19 o peor y las mineras con ella.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (10 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Como se hace para asegurar eso en IB ni en ningún otro broker online



Depende de la acción, mi experiencia reciente me dice que es una pequeña selva descentralizada en el peor sentido de la palabra.

Si por ejemplo tuviese acciones de Iberdrola, tiraría de este hilo, y así con todas y cada una de las acciones que pretenda holdear a largo.





__





Stock Transfer Agent







www.avangrid.com





Edit: El Google rápido me ha llevado a la filial americana, pero supongo que se entiende el concepto. Iberdrola me parece que hay que hablar con el BBVA


----------



## estupeharto (10 May 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Todavía no he conseguido que alguien me explique qué tienen que ver las vacunas con los planes de las élites y que perjuicios podremos tener a medio plazo los que nos hemos vacunado con respecto a los que no. Porque por ahora no siento ningún cambio con el "chip" ese que me han metido con la primera dosis, supongo que en la segunda dosis iba el combustible para la batería del chip. De verdad, creo que la conspiranoia de la "plandemia" es una distracción que les viene de perlas para sus verdaderos planes.



No te dejes enredar por todo lo que se dice. Hay mucha manipulación y confusión creada a posta.

Miguel Bosé, chips, grafeno, terraplanista, negacionistas, conspiraciones, paranoias....

Deja todo a un lado y analiza hechos, escucha a los que saben en lugar de a los ineptos y CM del sistema. Ata cabos.

¿Para qué crees que invierten millonadas en investigación en laboratorios clandestinos?
No es para curar.
Idem de la mega industria farmacéutica. ¿Es por el bien de la gente o por sus intereses, económicos y de estrategia?

Una vacunación masiva no tiene sentido. Ni utilizarían un producto nocivo en masa. Lo utilizarían en un porcentaje menor. Por tanto que un vacunado esté bien no permite dar por buena la vacuna.
Lo que sí hay que pensar es acerca de los resultados negativos evidentes que se han dado y siguen dando. Sobre la justificación (injustificable) de lo que han hecho. Sobre los efectos de tales componentes, de los cuales hay mucha información y apestan, etc.

Muchos muertos ya. Todo eso es dinero, recursos, poder.
Dices que ¿por qué Europa/occidente?
Es el mayor oponente y lo están torpedeando por TMyA.

En un escenario sin esa oposición, el resto son pan comido en comparación.

Llevan muchos años con ese objetivo, no está siendo rápido. Pero al ritmo que vamos, se va acercando.

Si tienes dudas de todo eso y resto de cosas que suceden y han sucedido es porque todavía no sabes que estamos en manos de enemigos. Cuando realices eso lo verás todo de otra forma.

Nada, repito, nada, de lo que esta gente lleva a cabo es por el bien común.
Teniendo eso claro, ya puedes ver muchas más cosas de las que la simple vista ciega contempla y mastica cada día.


----------



## jorlau (10 May 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> El problema que yo veo con las mineras es que son parte del grandísimo ETF fraudulento que hoy son los mercados bursatiles. La teoría de los vasos comunicantes alguna vez comentada por aquí y el agujero de succión propiciado (y esperado) por los embargos a Rusia.
> 
> Apoyando la tesis arriba expuesta por FranMen (Diamonds are forever).. ¿Te imaginas que alguien hubiese estado tratando los títulos bursatiles cual reserva fraccionaria en la certeza de que el Hold y la fragmentación de información sobre depositorios les daría la cobertura suficiente en este trile?
> 
> Recomendaría asegurar la indudable posesión de las acciones mediante su registro directo.



Así es, las acciones que se negocian son muchísimas más que las reales emitidas por las empresas, son acciones "fantasmas".

Es una reserva fraccionaria pero si ningún coeficiente, dinero gratis.

La única manera que tenemos de protegernos los pequeños es mediante el registro directo (DRS) de nuestras acciones a través de un agente de transferencia.

Pero no es fácil, incluso las empresas (al menos las americanas) tienen prohibido recomendarlo abiertamente a sus accionistas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por cierto el oro y sobre todo la plata, están perdiendo soportes fundamentales, sobre todo la plata, que como pierda este, se va a nivel de 19 o peor y las mineras con ella.



Quien más, quien menos, todos vemos que las señales apestan a colapso inminente (¿antes de un año?) y a grandes bancos soltando papel a lo bruto como en 2008, cuando el oro bajó de 1000 a 750/oz y la plata de 20 a 9, antes de irse a máximos históricos, así que, ¿qué más dan los soportes salvo a los mongolos desmoralizadores obedientes y rumanillos?


----------



## Atolladero (10 May 2022)

Estamos de traca final con los precios de oro y plata papel, el problema es saber cuánto dura la traca, el físico o no se va a mover o incluso subirá de precio, me acuerdo de Eduardo Bolinches antes del 2010 anunciando la disociación del precio papel del físico...mucho está durando esta broma macabra. Por mi que reviente todo ya, esto no tiene solución sin pasar por un proceso de catarsis, no va haber combustibles para tanto fuego purificador como se necesita...rezad lo que sepáis.


----------



## frankie83 (10 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Podría ser. En ese caso todo el mundo estaría jodido. Porque las empresas de materias primas trabajan con algo sustancial que no se va a dejar de fabricar nunca. No es lo mismo holdear paypal, que puede desaparecer mañana porque ese método de pago quede obsoleto, que una mina que tiene reservas probadas que tarde o temprano se sacarán de ahí.
> 
> ¿Como se hace para asegurar eso en IB ni en ningún otro broker online?
> 
> Por cierto, me tengo que deshacer de Paypal y de Spotify en cuanto pierdan este nivel de soporte. Y adiós a las tecnológicas de internete por un tiempo. Al menos las relacionadas con el entretenimiento. Vamos a tener tanto entretenimiento pronto que se nos olvidarán las series y los juegos, para pasar a la vida real, que es más excitante y peligrosa



Nunca entendí como la gente pueda pagar para tener spotify existiendo YouTube


----------



## TomBolillo (10 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Nunca entendí como la gente pueda pagar para tener spotify existiendo YouTube



Spotify plan familiar en PHP manda, YouTube premium plan familiar en INR manda y Netflix plan 4 pantallas en TRY manda. Los 4 servicios juntos no salen ni a 5€ por barba si se comparten entre 4 y además podemos intercambiar credenciales con peña que tenga otras plataformas como HBO o Disney+ y así ayudamos a que bajen más las acciones


----------



## Furillo (11 May 2022)




----------



## L'omertá (11 May 2022)

Furillo dijo:


>



¿Resumen?
Estoy remando por el bien común y no puedo entretenerme mucho.


----------



## Arbeyna (11 May 2022)

El Salvador, al borde de la quiebra por el desplome de Bitcoin


Los precios de la deuda salvadoreña se han hundido más de un 15% durante el pasado mes de abril.




www.libremercado.com





Parece que Nayib Bukele no será el King.


----------



## juli (11 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Resumen?
> Estoy remando por el bien común y no puedo entretenerme mucho.



Esto tendrá una semana. Es tan chusco y tópico k ni al hylo kolonavívico lo he subido.

Es alucinante, pues ambos minimizan el Gold, uno, por flojo y el otro por su propio rol. Curiosamente, los mejores argumentos metaleros los da Max Keiser, aunke haluego descalifica toda su exposición sobre las intenciones BRICS de acumular y usarlo como anclaje a un sistema de 4000 minoyes de tíos con una frase standard y pasa directamente a ensalzar Bitcoin.

El Rickards es directamente un puto cero a la izkierda. No me extraña k no haya tragáo con encararse a Keiser, porke el vasilón se lo zampa a la vez k hace el crucigrama del periódico y se pajea con la otra mano.

Bastante patético, la verdá. Obviedá pa´recién llegáos , sin más.


_p.d. por cierto...ayer un taxista m´echó un seudomítin madmaxista de Tercera Regional. Debe andar la borregada mamándose los evangelios del kinto infiélno como si fueran el puto Marca. La escabechina va a ser de Aúpa el Erandio._


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por cierto el oro y sobre todo la plata, están perdiendo soportes fundamentales, sobre todo la plata, que como pierda este, se va a nivel de 19 o peor y las mineras con ella.



Lo dudo mucho pero veremos


----------



## TomBolillo (11 May 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> El Salvador, al borde de la quiebra por el desplome de Bitcoin
> 
> 
> Los precios de la deuda salvadoreña se han hundido más de un 15% durante el pasado mes de abril.
> ...



Estos no eran los que le iban a dar el empujoncito que le faltaba al BTC para que se fuera a los 100k? Tengo 1 BTC, 1 ETH y 1 LTC acuñados cada cual en rounds de 1 oz de plata .999. Por mí como si se van a 0,00$ las cristos que mis 3 oz de plata ahí estarán. El agüelo Buffet decía que él no quería todas las cristos del mundo ni por 25$. En mi caso después de que estén acuñadas en rounds de plata u oro sí que las compraría


----------



## Kovaliov (11 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Resumen?
> Estoy remando por el bien común y no puedo entretenerme mucho.



A jim rickards le cayeron 20 años encima esperando a que subiese el oro de los 2000 dólares.


----------



## juli (11 May 2022)

Por cierto...un apunte bien gráfico , pa´desmotiváos...acabo de verlo/percibirlo d´akella manera y es interesante, imo - y tó no van a ser bajonas y sufrimientos -.

Más allá de k varios gurusitos realmente seriotes coinciden en k este rebotito - en torno a los 1830 y tantos/50y tantos - de hoy merece atención especial ( pero wé, otro tema ) ...una mapple, filarmónica etc son ya 30 pavos. 

E INTERPRETO , hacia la expresividá comentada : *5000 PELAS DE VELLÓN.*

Un puta onza de plata de mierda son *cinco talegazos*. Visto asínnn, un pastizal y una locura, en mi opinión.

En fin, k éso YA LO HAY...pero es k como le dé al asunto por salsear desde y por encima d´estos precios...ésto puede ser la reoxtia.


----------



## estupeharto (11 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Resumen?
> Estoy remando por el bien común y no puedo entretenerme mucho.



Sale un pato egocéntrico, charlatán y medio chalado intentando vender su moto y hacerse el graciosillo. Un tío que da vergüenza y cada vez más penoso.


----------



## risto mejido (11 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Resumen?
> Estoy remando por el bien común y no puedo entretenerme mucho.



daniela cambone es una diosa para los metaleros americanos , es su musa


----------



## TomBolillo (11 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> daniela cambone es una diosa para los metaleros americanos , es su musa



Más mola la de Kitco News (Michelle Makori). Melafo con furia metalera


----------



## estupeharto (12 May 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Más mola la de Kitco News (Michelle Makori). Melafo con furia metalera



No seré yo el que le haga ascos a ninguna de las dos. 
Un trío estaría de 9.99


----------



## ELOS (12 May 2022)

Melafo a pelo, digoooo... a spot


----------



## OBDC (12 May 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esas os levantan las onzas en un plis-plas.
> 
> En esas inversiones, mejor alquilar...



Esas ganan más en un año de lo que ganas tu en una vida.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## estupeharto (12 May 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esas os levantan las onzas en un plis-plas.
> 
> En esas inversiones, mejor alquilar...



Lo levantan todo


----------



## juli (12 May 2022)

Onvre...el multi-guiñol castellanito calderillero, a menear el orinal...menúa banda de estafadores . No dejéis k os timen. Os estais perdiendo el pelotazo del milenio DESDE EL INICIO por sus trolleos. Lee, piensa, actúa...no des de comer a estos gorrinos muertos de jambre.



Por cierto, & as usual, el boomer antiBitcoin k hace dos semanas "no los kería ni a 25 pavos" ( o sea, dos semanas antes de un rasuráo crypto a conciencia  ) ...tirando de cryptobankitos ya no con servicios, sino con Tesorería en la chapa de Nakamoto.

Un lapsus y casualidá casualidosa , seguuuuuro...  








Jir comes da NWO


En fin...da cagalera postear la escalada sobreactuada de la patochada barata ésta, pero wé... El 3,2,1... de la fáiser plandemia en la Uropzilga, tópic favorito del hylo...cercano a reventar. El defensor del pueblo , ayudando a barnizar de "poder del ídem" esta club d´estafadores. De k la...




www.burbuja.info













Warren Buffett-Backed Digital Bank Nubank Buys Bitcoin, Adds Trading In App


Brazil’s largest digital bank added bitcoin to its treasury and now allows customers to buy, sell and hold the currency in its mobile app.




bitcoinmagazine.com














*y "porzierto" : PAXGOLD, literalmente como un puto tiro entre las cuestionadas Stablecoins :

Infórmate, analiza, decide lo k dicten tus pelotas. Y pasa de piojosillos milongueros y sus infiélnos & soluziones "prêt a porter". *






Jir comes da NWO


Luna/Terra crash : PAXGOLD , top 67. Desde más allá del 120 en un titá. El personal sigue admitiendo k la incomparecencia de Oro tokenizado en el ranking crypto es casual ? Ámos, no me jodax. Ñam Ñam. https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/pax-gold/ Los CentralBanksters , Oreros de pro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## risto mejido (12 May 2022)

nos estan haciendo lo mismo con fertilizantes, gas, alimentos, no permiten que seamos libres


----------



## melametes (12 May 2022)

Después del petardazo de hoy de las criptos, ¿es buen momento de comprar oro?


----------



## OBDC (13 May 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Después del petardazo de hoy de las criptos, ¿es buen momento de comprar oro?



Si si si, corre a comprar así cumples la autoprofecía de tu nick.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## risto mejido (13 May 2022)

tengo que admitir que siento profunda rbia por no haber comprado cuando costaba algo menos de 100 euros y pase de hacerlo


----------



## crufel (13 May 2022)

La plata va para abajo y los precios de las monedas siguen sin bajar. La diferencia entre el precio y el Spot se está estirando y nadie protesta


----------



## Goldman (13 May 2022)

crufel dijo:


> La plata va para abajo y los precios de las monedas siguen sin bajar. La diferencia entre el precio y el Spot se está estirando y nadie protesta



Iba a postear esto mismo. Es increílble. ¿Por qué crees que ocurre esto?

Saludos


----------



## OBDC (13 May 2022)

crufel dijo:


> La plata va para abajo y los precios de las monedas siguen sin bajar. La diferencia entre el precio y el Spot se está estirando y nadie protesta



La diferencia con spot es para comprar, pero ve a vender y me cuentas. Los valores no valen por lo que los compras, valen por lo que los puedes vender. Tu cartera vale lo que te den por ella, no lo que hayas pagado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 May 2022)

crufel dijo:


> La plata va para abajo y los precios de las monedas siguen sin bajar. La diferencia entre el precio y el Spot se está estirando y nadie protesta



Ellos si compran mas barato que aumenten lo que te sacan a ti por monedita es solo negocio.


----------



## ELOS (13 May 2022)

crufel dijo:


> La plata va para abajo y los precios de las monedas siguen sin bajar. La diferencia entre el precio y el Spot se está estirando y nadie protesta



De los creadores de DERECHO A UNA VIVIENDA, llega...

... DERECHO A COMPRAR PLATA A SPOT


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> De los creadores de DERECHO A UNA VIVIENDA, llega...
> 
> ... DERECHO A COMPRAR PLATA A SPOT




Yo no creo que haya derecho a comprar plata a spot, en eso ya cuenta la astucia de cada uno para poder comprarla, no te van a poner la mesa gratis.

Pero si esta el derecho a no comprar plata si consideras que el precio no es justo, eso tambien depende de cada uno y de lo que considere un precio justo.

De todas maneras todo el que sea medio espabilado puede buscar proveedores que le consigan plata a bajo precio, yo la consigo desde spot a entre un 5 y un 10% luego vienen los vendedores de plata cuando digo esto ñiñiñiñi no seran filarmonicas ñiñiñi que mas me da que sean filarmonicas o otro formato.

Para venderte plata ñiñiñi mejor que sean filarmonicas y cosas reconocidas pero cuando te la compran ñiñiñi egghhhkk la plata la compramos a spot menos X que es nuestra ganancia.


----------



## frankie83 (13 May 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> De los creadores de DERECHO A UNA VIVIENDA, llega...
> 
> ... DERECHO A COMPRAR PLATA A SPOT



Jaja
Bueno, derecho no, pero es un hecho que ahora mismo el andorrano tiene la onza más barata a 26, cuando a spot e incluyendo iva tendríamos 24,40 euros, me parece una diferencia substancial

26/20=1.30, he comprado en el pasado con un premium del 28/30 por ciento sobre spot varias monedas, no solo la del toro/oso de tokelau. (Incluyendo envío y cápsula ojo)


----------



## crufel (13 May 2022)

Goldman dijo:


> Iba a postear esto mismo. Es increílble. ¿Por qué crees que ocurre esto?
> 
> Saludos



Porque quieren sacar el máximo provecho y hay lilas que pican. Ahora no es época de comprar plata hasta que se ajuste el precio.


----------



## crufel (13 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La diferencia con spot es para comprar, pero ve a vender y me cuentas. Los valores no valen por lo que los compras, valen por lo que los puedes vender. Tu cartera vale lo que te den por ella, no lo que hayas pagado.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



¡vaya comentario! Te habrás quedado descansando después de la tamaña obviedad que has soltado.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio


----------



## Kovaliov (13 May 2022)

Goldman dijo:


> Iba a postear esto mismo. Es increílble. ¿Por qué crees que ocurre esto?
> 
> Saludos



Por todo lo que se lleva escribiendo en los foros metaleros de burbuja desde el año 2008 por lo menos.


----------



## Goldman (13 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por todo lo que se lleva escribiendo en los foros metaleros de burbuja desde el año 2008 por lo menos.



Porque no hay stock?


----------



## jkaza (13 May 2022)

Goldman dijo:


> Porque no hay stock?



Porque los platamonguers hemos arrasado con todas para que tú luego no las encuentres por ningún lado 

Y cuando salgan más, vamos a comprar más


----------



## Kovaliov (13 May 2022)

Goldman dijo:


> Porque no hay stock?



Porque nadie quiere vender su plata de verdad a estos precios. Por que sabe que esos precios no significan nada. 

Se está produciendo lo predicho por Antal Feteke et al: la supresión del precio del oro y la plata.

¿O me vas a decir que la inflación está disparada, hay una guerra en Ucrania, faltan suministros en todo el mundo, empieza a faltar la comida, suben los tipos de interés, los estados del sur de Europa están a dos pasos de la suspensión de pagos... y el oro y la plata se hunden? Vamos, que esto ya lo hemos vivido otras veces. Yo no vendo ni una onza, ni una acción de mineras. 

Por cierto, estás se han disparado hacia arriba hoy. Estaban la mayoría por los suelos y bajando.


----------



## manueldavid (13 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Porque nadie quiere vender su plata de verdad a estos precios. Por que sabe que esos precios no significan nada.
> 
> Se está produciendo lo predicho por Antal Feteke et al: la supresión del precio del oro y la plata.
> 
> ...



No lo entiendo. Si está tan baja, no será porque nadie quiere comprar? Si nadie vende, el precio no tendría que subir? Igual es cosa mía y estoy equivocado. Pero vamos, opino como tú, no vendo, es más,


----------



## manueldavid (13 May 2022)

Y además de verdad!!!


----------



## ELOS (13 May 2022)

crufel dijo:


> Porque quieren sacar el máximo provecho y hay lilas que pican. Ahora no es época de comprar plata hasta que se ajuste el precio.



Nadie sabe exactamente cuando hay que comprar plata o no.
Por ejemplo actualmente el ratio oro/plata es 1/83. Desde este dato creo que sí es un buen momento.


----------



## IvanRios (13 May 2022)

manueldavid dijo:


> Y además de verdad!!!



Lo que no es nada bueno es no pensar, que es lo que hace la gran mayoría de la sociedad, pareciéndose esta más a un rebaño de borregos que a lo que deberían ser: seres pensantes. Así que, siempre, bienvenido el pensamiento, el preguntarse, la crítica y el cuestionamiento.


----------



## OBDC (13 May 2022)

crufel dijo:


> ¡vaya comentario! Te habrás quedado descansando después de la tamaña obviedad que has soltado.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio



Veo que te gusta mi firma.
Lo obvio es que solo replicas lo que dicen otros.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## manueldavid (13 May 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo que no es nada bueno es no pensar, que es lo que hace la gran mayoría de la sociedad, pareciéndose esta más a un rebaño de borregos que a lo que deberían ser: seres pensantes. Así que, siempre, bienvenido el pensamiento, el preguntarse, la crítica y el cuestionamiento.



Yo no tomé por ahí el comentario anterior, está claro que hay que pensar, lo que no hay que hacer es obsesionarse y comerse la cabeza mucho tiempo. Pero hay que pensar y hacer las cosas con lógica y no impulsivamente.


----------



## IvanRios (13 May 2022)

manueldavid dijo:


> Yo no tomé por ahí el comentario anterior, está claro que hay que pensar, lo que no hay que hacer es obsesionarse y comerse la cabeza mucho tiempo. Pero hay que pensar y hacer las cosas con lógica y no impulsivamente.



Claro está, porque justamente la obsesión y el comerse la cabeza es lo contrario al pensamiento.


----------



## juli (14 May 2022)

El fiat es mierda.

Las cryptos son mierda. Las stablecoins especialmente.

Pero doña Vladimira y los chinorris...siguen regalando sus recursos "palpables & tangibles de la muelte" al Leviatán occidentalito. Día tras día. Ñam , ñam.

Se puede tener más fácil para petar un sistema mangante ? Pues raramente, la verdá.

Aunke weno, "de mientras tanto"...el fiat rusky, como un puto tiro. Y el yuan, impresora en popa a toda vela.

K todo ésto vaya de patear la lata ad eternum ...o saltar la banca a la brava no es k se vaya a ver isofáto, sino k se comprueba YA CADA DÍA . Cada uno k pasa, les roban ...porke kieren ser robados. Por H o por B, les merece la pena.

No hacen falta patrones Gold chiripitifláuticos, ni confiscaciones madmaxistas, ni cualkier otra cháchara de los kojonex : RIkeza Real por Gold en la estructura de distribución Oriental y listo.

Ah, ya !...k el monigote "nasssío de la ná" Zoltan Pozsar - insider top de la Fed hace tres telediarreicos , k ha pasáo por arte de birlibirloke de aconsejar a precio de cojón de pato a sus clientes ricachos en Credit Swisse...a publicar sus iluminaciones madmaxistas por la patilla hasta en el SuperPop - dice ahora k el mundo va a funcionar a tocateja de MPs y materias primas.

Éso sí , hoy no... MAAA-ÑAAA-NAAAAA.

Palomitax, sep...pero sin más weltas de tuerca ya. O lo k interesa, son las weltas.


----------



## Barruno (14 May 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> En tiempos de mi abuelo, una docena de huevos costaba lo mismo que un día de labor en el campo. A precio actual serian unos 50€. El trigo y el maíz estaba al mismo precio que ahora y la hectarea de tierra no recuerdo cuantas cosechas tenia de ROI.



Sabia comparacion.
Yo compraría "huevos" ahora que salen mas barato que antes.. y puede que en el futuro.
No crees?


----------



## cacho_perro (14 May 2022)

crufel dijo:


> La plata va para abajo y los precios de las monedas siguen sin bajar. La diferencia entre el precio y el Spot se está estirando y nadie protesta



Bueno, cuando pegó el petardazo gordo hacia abajo por la pandemia y el corralito humano subsiguiente en marzo de 2020 pasó lo mismo o peor, con precios absurdos que no tenían nada que ver con su cotización en papelcuando no quitaron directamente de la circulación las onzas para no tener que venderlas baratas...

Nada nuevo caralsol me temo....


----------



## nedantes (14 May 2022)

*LAS BURBUJAS EMPIEZAN A EXPLOTAR | EL MUNDO SE QUEDA SIN ENERGÍA | DESPOBLACIÓN CONTROLADA*
Con Francisco LLinares


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (15 May 2022)

Trazando 200 años de la relación oro-plata
El oro y la plata han sido metales preciosos y monetarios durante milenios, y la proporción oro-plata se mide desde los días de la antigua Roma.

Históricamente, la relación entre el oro y la plata jugó un papel importante para garantizar que las monedas tuvieran el valor adecuado, y sigue siendo una métrica técnica importante para los inversores en metales en la actualidad.

Este gráfico muestra 200 años de la relación oro-plata, trazando los eventos históricos fundamentales que han dado forma a sus picos y valles.

¿Qué es la relación oro-plata?
La relación oro-plata representa la cantidad de onzas de plata equivalente a una sola onza de oro, lo que nos permite ver si uno de los dos metales preciosos está particularmente subvaluado o sobrevaluado.

Actualmente, la relación se ubica en alrededor de 80 onzas de plata equivalente a una onza de oro. Esto es después de que la relación se disparara a nuevos máximos de 123,3 durante la pandemia de COVID-19.

Si bien el oro se considera principalmente como una cobertura contra la inflación y la recesión, la plata también es un metal y un activo industrial. La relación entre los dos puede revelar si la demanda de metales industriales está aumentando o si se avecina una desaceleración económica o una recesión.

La historia de la relación oro-plata
Mucho antes de que se permitiera que la relación oro-plata flotara libremente, los imperios y los gobiernos fijaron la relación entre estos dos metales para controlar el valor de su moneda y acuñación.

La instancia más antigua registrada de la relación oro-plata se remonta al año 3200 a. C., cuando Menes, el primer rey del Antiguo Egipto, estableció una relación de 2,5:1. Desde entonces, la proporción solo ha visto aumentar el valor del oro a medida que los imperios y los gobiernos se familiarizaron con la escasez y la dificultad de producción de los dos metales.

Los antiguos comienzos del oro y la plata
La antigua Roma fue una de las primeras civilizaciones antiguas en establecer una proporción de oro a plata, comenzando tan bajo como 8:1 en 210 a. A lo largo de las décadas, las distintas entradas de oro y plata de las conquistas de Roma hicieron que la proporción fluctuara entre 8 y 12 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro.

Para el año 46 a. C., Julio César había establecido una proporción estándar de oro y plata de 11,5:1, poco antes de que se elevara a 11,75:1 bajo el emperador Augusto.

A medida que avanzaron los siglos, las proporciones en todo el mundo fluctuaron entre 6 y 12 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro, y muchos imperios y naciones de Oriente Medio y Asia a menudo valoraron la plata más que sus contrapartes occidentales, por lo que tenían una proporción más baja.

El auge de la relación fija
En el siglo XVIII, la relación oro-plata estaba siendo redefinida por la Ley de acuñación de monedas del gobierno de los EE. UU. de 1792 , que fijó la relación en 15:1. Este acto fue la base para la acuñación de monedas en los EE. UU., definiendo los valores de las monedas por sus composiciones metálicas y pesos.

Alrededor del mismo período de tiempo, Francia había promulgado una proporción de 15,5: 1, sin embargo, ninguna de estas proporciones fijas duró mucho. El crecimiento de la revolución industrial y la volatilidad de las dos guerras mundiales dieron como resultado fluctuaciones masivas en las monedas, el oro y la plata. Para el siglo XX, la proporción ya había alcanzado máximos de alrededor de 40:1, y el comienzo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial empujó aún más la proporción a un máximo de casi 100:1.

Recientemente, en 2020, la relación estableció nuevos máximos de más de 123:1, ya que los temores de una pandemia hicieron que los inversores se acumularan en el oro como un activo de refugio seguro. Si bien la relación oro-plata ha caído desde entonces a aproximadamente 80:1, la inflación galopante y una recesión potencial han vuelto a poner al oro en el centro de atención , lo que probablemente traiga más volatilidad a esta relación histórica.









200 Years of the Gold-to-Silver Ratio | GoldBroker.com


This graphic charts 200 years of the gold-to-silver ratio, plotting the pivotal historical events that have shaped its peaks and valleys.




goldbroker.com


----------



## Pintxen (15 May 2022)

Una millonaria sin herencia 'deja' sus 31 monedas de oro a quien pague 50.000€


La Generalitat saca a subasta el patrimonio austrohúngaro de esta mujer de origen alemán que vivía en Alicante. También hay cuatro valoradas insignias en el lote




www-elconfidencial-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (15 May 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1058590
> 
> 
> Trazando 200 años de la relación oro-plata
> ...



¿ Se puede decir sin miedo a equivocarse que la plata está en tendencia bajista contra el oro desde hace 5.000 años?


----------



## fran69 (15 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Se puede decir sin miedo a equivocarse que la plata está en tendencia bajista contra el oro desde hace 5.000 años?



Para nada...
Está en tendencia bajista contra el oro desde la época de entre guerras, osea 80 años, precisamente desde que la industria necesita ingentes cantidades de plata...
En 1900 7.25 gramos de oro (25 ptas) equivalía a 112.5 gramos de plata (5 duros)


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (15 May 2022)

fran69 dijo:


> Para nada...
> Está en tendencia bajista contra el oro desde la época de entre guerras, osea 80 años, precisamente desde que la industria necesita ingentes cantidades de plata...



Egipto: 1-2'5
Roma: 1-11'5
Revolución Americana: 1-15
Inicios siglo XX: 1-20
II Guerra Mundial: 1-100
Siglo XXI: + 100

Está tomando pinta parabólica

@TradingMetales

Por ejemplo año 1870. 20 Francos Franceses de oro. 5'8 gramos de oro. 20 Francos Franceses en 4 monedas de 5 Francos de plata, 90 gramos de plata. Relación 1-15'5. La cosa desde entonces ha empeorado mucho para la plata, pero es que ya venía con una tendencia bajista de 5.000 años


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Se puede decir sin miedo a equivocarse que la plata está en tendencia bajista contra el oro desde hace 5.000 años?



Mas bien desde que empezó la manipulación porque se ha convertido en imprescindible para nuestro modo de vida actual


----------



## TradingMetales (15 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Egipto: 1-2'5
> Roma: 1-11'5
> Revolución Americana: 1-15
> Inicios siglo XX: 1-20
> ...



Mi ratio mental es como el de Egipto e incluso más favorable a la plata. Por datos físicos y no especulación o burbujas.

Pero a saber lo que ocurre a futuro. Tampoco pienso vivir 200 o 2000 años y comprobar si tuve razón.


----------



## crufel (16 May 2022)

Según este artículo, en el mundo hay 5 onzas de plata por cada 1 de oro. Lo calcula en base a lo extraído y lo conservado. No se cuanto es de fiable.









El ratio de las existencias totales de oro y plata


Ted Butler, estima que en toda la historia se han producido alrededor de 46 mil millones de onzas de plata, pero la mayor parte se ha consumido.



www.oroyfinanzas.com


----------



## FranMen (16 May 2022)

Una cuestión, si Europa pretende independizarse energéticamente de Rusia, entre otras, tendrá que potenciar de forma urgente la energía solar por tanto la plata se debería disparar.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una cuestión, si Europa pretende independizarse energéticamente de Rusia, entre otras, tendrá que potenciar de forma urgente la energía solar por tanto la plata se debería disparar.



La que se ha disparado ha sido la propia Europa, pero en el cielo del paladar.


----------



## risto mejido (16 May 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> La que se ha disparado ha sido la propia Europa, pero en el cielo del paladar.



por orden de sus amos, rusia abandono el telon de acero por su lado, pero los americanos nunca dejaron de ocupar europa


----------



## FranMen (16 May 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> La que se ha disparado ha sido la propia Europa, pero en el cielo del paladar.



Por eso lo de “pretende”


----------



## Argénteo (16 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una cuestión, si Europa pretende independizarse energéticamente de Rusia, entre otras, tendrá que potenciar de forma urgente la energía solar por tanto la plata se debería disparar.



Ciencia ficción. Es la parida que se les ha ocurrido a los políticos europeos para ganar tiempo.


----------



## juli (17 May 2022)

Muttley en directo.

Enorme.


----------



## IvanRios (18 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una cuestión, si Europa pretende independizarse energéticamente de Rusia, entre otras, tendrá que potenciar de forma urgente la energía solar por tanto la plata se debería disparar.



Lo de que "Europa pretende" será un eufemismo que en realidad significa "Europa recibe órdenes y las ejecuta". Pero dicho esto: ahora cuando entremos en la fase de racionamiento de energia, de diésel...en el racionamiento de materias primas y de todo porque "hay que salvar el planeta" y porque las materias primas son necesarias para la transición energética (o sea, de facto, e independientemente de si se ajusta más o menos a la realidad, escasez de todo y sobre todo de energía y particularmente de diésel, fuente de energía con la que se realiza la minería); en dicho contexto de escasez de todo, ¿Valdrá una onza de plata, en un escenario de escasez y dificultad con el diésel, 20 y pico 'ridículos' euros? Y más aún: ¿se gastará parte del poco diésel disponible para extraer onzas para que las acumulen los particulares? Son preguntas que me hago, sobre todo la segunda.


----------



## sebboh (18 May 2022)

en caso de escasez ya está todo inventado


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (19 May 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> ¿Valdrá una onza de plata, en un escenario de escasez y dificultad con el diésel, 20 y pico 'ridículos' euros? Y más aún: ¿se gastará parte del poco diésel disponible para extraer onzas para que las acumulen los particulares? Son preguntas que me hago, sobre todo la segunda



Preguntas muy atinadas.

Respondiendo al tema que yo mismo dejé flotando, creo qué, como señaló otro conforero, la disparidad del ratio oro-plata debería reducirse por el crecimiento de las áreas industriales ligadas a la reconversion energética y el etc...


----------



## ELOS (19 May 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> Preguntas muy atinadas.
> 
> Respondiendo al tema que yo mismo dejé flotando, creo qué, como señaló otro conforero, la disparidad del ratio oro-plata debería reducirse por el crecimiento de las áreas industriales ligadas a la reconversion energética y el etc...



Esa sería la lógica de la lógica.
Pero de momento... nada .

Otra prueba más de la manipulación de los precios
Hasta cuando?


----------



## risto mejido (19 May 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (19 May 2022)

*Von Greyerz: el oro es tan 'barato' hoy como en 1971*

_Escrito por Egon von Greyerz a través de GoldSwitzerland.com,_


> *“La especie (moneda de oro y plata) es el medio más perfecto porque conservará su propio nivel, porque al tener un valor intrínseco y universal, nunca puede morir en nuestras manos, y es el recurso más seguro de confianza en tiempos de guerra”.
> – * Thomas Jefferson



Dado que ningún presidente o primer ministro actual ni ningún presidente del banco central entiende qué es el dinero o la relevancia del oro, volvemos a la historia y a Thomas Jefferson, el tercer presidente de Estados Unidos, para obtener una definición adecuada.


Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
Jefferson también entendió que *“El papel es pobreza, es solo el fantasma del dinero, y no el dinero mismo”.*
A medida que la economía mundial avanza hacia una depresión inflacionaria exacerbada no solo por deudas y déficits épicos, sino también por la guerra, la importancia del oro adquiere una dimensión completamente diferente.
Así que analicemos la declaración de Jefferson:
*“(ORO) Conservará su propio nivel”*
El oro es *poder adquisitivo constante . *Como tal, el oro no sube en términos reales. Una onza de oro hoy compra un buen traje para un hombre tal como lo hacía en la época romana.
El siguiente gráfico muestra el oro como poder adquisitivo constante en la línea 100, mientras que todas las monedas se desploman hasta el fondo.

Todas las monedas siguen perdiendo valor frente al dinero real, aunque nunca en línea recta. Con mayores tasas de interés e inflación, mayores déficits y deudas, pobreza, costo de las guerras y crecientes presiones en el sistema financiero, la devaluación de la moneda ahora se acelerará.
El oro no es una inversión. El oro es dinero eterno. Como tal, el oro mantiene su valor REAL mientras que el papel moneda pierde todo su valor con el tiempo. Durante 5000 años, el oro ha sobrevivido a todas las demás formas de dinero, incluido el papel moneda.
Debemos recordar que *cada papel moneda en la historia se ha ido a CERO, sin excepción. * El actual sistema monetario está dando sus últimos respiros. Dado que el dólar y la mayoría de las monedas han perdido un 99 % desde que se fundó la Reserva Federal en 1913 y un 98 % desde que Nixon cerró la Ventana Dorada en 1971, está garantizado que el 1-2 % restante se perderá en los próximos años.
Pero como suelo señalar, una pérdida del 1-2% restante significa una caída del 100% a partir de hoy.
Cualquiera que no entienda eso, está garantizado que perderá toda su riqueza en papel dentro de los próximos 5 a 10 años y posiblemente antes.
*“Valor intrínseco y universal, nunca puede morir en nuestras manos” *
A lo largo de la historia, el oro nunca se ha vuelto y nunca perderá su valor. *El oro es el dinero de la naturaleza y eterno.*
Las criptomonedas se han convertido para muchos en una religión o culto. Para los que llegaron temprano, hubo ganancias espectaculares por hacer. Veo que la cadena de bloques podría ser una tecnología útil, pero nunca podría ser dinero real.
Entonces, las criptomonedas no tienen nada que ver con el dinero real: el oro. Además, no sirven como una verdadera forma de preservación de la riqueza. La reducción a la mitad de Bitcoin y Luna *"muriendo en manos de los inversores"* y cayendo a cero ciertamente no es propicio para proteger su riqueza.
Estoy seguro de que los bancos centrales de todo el mundo introducirán las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales (CBDC). Pero estas nuevas monedas son solo otra forma de dinero fiduciario. Como tales, pueden y serán creados en cantidades ilimitadas y perderán la mayor parte de su valor con el tiempo, al igual que el papel moneda. La única ventaja para los gobiernos es, por supuesto, la capacidad de rastrear todas las transacciones en su deseo de controlarnos a todos en un escenario distópico de 1984.
Pero *las sociedades totalitarias no sobreviven ya que están en contra de las leyes de la naturaleza y la naturaleza humana* . Sin embargo, pueden crear un período muy desagradable para muchas personas.
El objetivo del WEF ( Foro Económico Mundial ) de crear una sociedad en la que todos sean pobres y felices es una tontería total que fracasaría miserablemente como una sociedad totalitaria.
Sí, el WEF tiene muchos multimillonarios y líderes políticos a los que les encanta mezclarse entre sí bajo el mando de su líder Klaus Schwab, también multimillonario.
Pero el Foro Económico Mundial colapsará cuando los multimillonarios pierdan la mayor parte de su riqueza y los Trudeau de este mundo sean expulsados en la mayor transferencia de riqueza de la historia .
*“El recurso más seguro de confianza en tiempos de guerra”*
En todas las crisis de la historia, el oro siempre ha sido dinero, tanto para las naciones como para los individuos. Dado que el oro es dinero universal, es el mejor medio de intercambio para las personas que huyen de un país devastado por la guerra. Dado que las guerras también suelen producir inflación y degradación del papel moneda, el oro es el “recurso más seguro” y es aceptado en todos los países.
*Entonces, ¿por qué el oro no sube y por qué más gente no compra oro si es tan barato?*
Recibo estas preguntas regularmente.
Todos los ingredientes ciertamente están en su lugar para que el oro suba:
*INFLACIÓN*
La inflación está aumentando rápidamente y, sin duda, pronto llegará a la adolescencia en muchos países.

Habiendo experimentado la inflación en la década de 1970 en el Reino Unido, sé lo rápido que puede acelerarse. Entre 1974 y 1981, la inflación del Reino Unido se mantuvo por encima del 10%, alcanzando un máximo del 24%. El promedio durante ese período fue de alrededor del 15%.
*A una tasa de inflación anual del 15%, los precios se duplican cada 5 años. * 

Me sorprendería que la inflación en muchos países de Occidente no alcance el nivel del 15%.
*Escasez de productos básicos*
Hay una escasez mundial de productos básicos. Los precios ya comenzaron a subir en abril de 2020. El índice de materias primas GSCI ha subido un 232 % desde abril de 2020. Desde que comenzó la crisis de Ucrania el 20 de febrero de este año, los precios de las materias primas han subido un 18 %. La Agencia de Alimentos de la ONU declaró ya en otoño de 2021 que la situación de escasez de alimentos era catastrófica y eso fue antes del corte de los principales suministros de Ucrania y Rusia.

*Crecimiento de  la deuda mundial y la oferta monetaria*
La deuda global está creciendo exponencialmente y se ha triplicado en este siglo. El crecimiento de la deuda y la oferta monetaria por encima del crecimiento del PIB tiene, con el tiempo, un impacto directo en las tasas de inflación.
La mayor parte del dinero creado desde la Gran Crisis Financiera de 2006-2009 no llegó a los consumidores, sino que se destinó a mercados de activos como acciones, bonos e inmuebles. Eso ha mantenido la velocidad del dinero en niveles muy bajos y hasta hace poco no afectaba los precios al consumidor. Pero todo eso está a punto de cambiar con los rápidos aumentos de la inflación que seguirán.

*¡Nadie es dueño del oro!*
*Entonces, si el oro es la clase de activo con mejor rendimiento en este siglo, ¿por qué solo el 0,5% de los activos financieros mundiales se invierten en oro físico?*
La respuesta simple es que la mayoría de los inversores no entienden ni siguen el oro, razón por la cual es tan barato.
*Prácticamente ningún inversor es consciente de que el oro ha sido la clase de activo con mejor rendimiento en los últimos 22 años.*
Pero a medida que la inflación continúa aumentando, los inversores institucionales en particular deberán comprar protección contra la inflación. *Las acciones, los bonos y las propiedades se han convertido en activos de burbuja con un riesgo a la baja masivo y que ofrecen protección contra la inflación CERO.*
Muchos inversores, por lo tanto, recurrirán a las acciones mineras físicas de oro y metales preciosos.
El valor total de las 33 acciones mineras más grandes es de solo $ 210 mil millones y solo 6 valen más de $ 10 mil millones.
La capitalización del mercado de valores global es de poco más de $ 90 billones, por lo que las acciones mineras de oro representan solo el 0,2% de eso.
Y si sumamos el valor total del oro físico para la inversión privada, * los activos totales de oro invertibles ascienden a 2,5 billones de dólares. Con activos de inversión financiera global de $ 220 billones, el mercado de inversión de oro físico es solo un poco más del 1% de los activos globales.*
Lo que está claro es que las sumas totales en acciones mineras de oro u oro físico son minúsculas en comparación con las inversiones financieras globales.
Entonces, cuando los inversionistas institucionales y de otro tipo ingresan al mercado del oro y aumentan sus participaciones del 0,5% al 1% de los activos financieros mundiales, eso implicaría una inversión de $1,1 billones en oro y acciones mineras de oro que, a los precios actuales, representarían el 50% de ese mercado. globalmente. Y si las inversiones en oro pasaran del 0,5% al 1,5% de los activos globales, eso significaría comprar todo el oro disponible en el mundo para invertir.
Es evidente que esas cantidades no estarían disponibles. La única forma de satisfacer la creciente demanda en el sector del oro sería a un precio mucho más alto, que fácilmente podría ser 10 veces más alto que los precios actuales.
*Oro en la cúspide de un movimiento importante*
El oro subió 25 veces en la década de 1970 y luego se detuvo durante casi 20 años cuando los mercados bursátiles subieron sustancialmente. Luego, el oro tocó fondo en 1999-2000 a $250. Desde entonces, el oro ha superado a las acciones ya la mayoría de los demás mercados de activos.
Comparado con el papel moneda, el oro se multiplicó por ocho entre 1999 y el pico de 2011-12. 
Parece que el oro se ha corregido durante mucho tiempo desde el pico de 2011-2. Pero si miramos el gráfico anual de oro en dólares a continuación, encontramos que la corrección solo duró 3 años en 2013 a 2015.
Al estudiar el gráfico de cerca, encontramos que entre 2001 y hoy, solo ha habido tres años bajos (barras rojas).

Entonces, lo que estamos viendo es un rendimiento muy fuerte y eso es antes de que veamos el efecto de todos los factores positivos para el oro mencionados anteriormente.
Medir el oro en la degradación del dinero fiduciario no sirve de mucho. Si digo que el oro se irá a 25.000 dólares, no tiene sentido si no relacionamos el precio con la inflación o el poder adquisitivo.
Declaré hace muchos años que el oro alcanzará al menos $10,000 en dinero de hoy y eso sigue siendo un pronóstico realista teniendo en cuenta todos los factores positivos para el oro en la actualidad.
O expresado más correctamente, los factores negativos para el dinero fiduciario y para el mundo.
*Entonces, ¿cuándo subirá el oro entonces?*
Habiendo invertido adecuadamente en oro físico para nosotros y nuestros inversores desde principios de 2002, nunca nos preocupamos por el corto plazo.
*El oro es para la preservación de la riqueza a largo plazo y no para la gratificación a corto plazo.*
Aún así, sé que muchos inversores en oro, a diferencia de los conservacionistas de la riqueza, todavía están impacientes.
El oro a corto plazo podría estar terminando un movimiento correctivo esta semana o en las próximas semanas. $1,800 es soporte, pero como sabemos, las líneas de soporte a menudo se prueban para eliminar los largos.
Así que lo que suceda en el corto plazo es de poca importancia.
A largo plazo no he cambiado de opinión de que el oro alcanzará niveles que pocos pueden imaginar.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (19 May 2022)

No se que validez tiene y quizá ya lo hayáis visto porque es una captura de Wallstreetsilver. Sobrecogedor if true.


----------



## motymot (19 May 2022)

Impresionante manipulación...


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2022)

Alguno ya ve la que a la FED apenas le quedan un par de cartuchos de "tightening" en su revolver. Calculan que como mucho 1% más antes de volver a engrasar la impresora:






"This Is Shocking": Quant Guru Calculates Fed Can Only Hike To 1% Before It Must Halt The Cycle | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






La derroición (casi absoluta) del dinero fiat está garantizada


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2022)

Lo traduzco ( bueno, yo no, google)


*"Esto es impactante": Quant Guru calcula que la Fed solo puede subir al 1% antes de que deba detener el ciclo*
POR TYLER DURDEN
VIERNES, 08/04/2022 - 15:14

Hoy temprano, los futuros cayeron a mínimos de la sesión (antes de que un colapso impulsado por un algoritmo hiciera que las acciones se dispararan a los máximos de la sesión) cuando el uberhawk residente de la Fed y disidente del FOMC, James Bullard, vertió más gasolina sobrevaluada en el fuego de ajuste cuando dijo que "la tasa de política actual es demasiado baja en unos 300 puntos básicos", según una versión de la regla de Taylor que mostró que la Fed tiene un largo camino por recorrer para ponerse al día donde debería estar si, en algún lugar alrededor del 3,5%, tiene alguna esperanza de hacer mella inflación alrededor del 8%, lo que, como se muestra a continuación, suena bien considerando que la última vez que la inflación estuvo aquí, la tasa de fondos federales fue del 12%.


Si bien los comentarios de Bullard no fueron sorprendentes, ya sabíamos que había disentido a favor de un aumento de las tasas de 50 pb en marzo, los comentarios de Lael Brainard, considerada la más moderada de todos los gobernadores de la Fed, conmocionaron a los mercados el martes cuando destacó la probabilidad de que la La Fed emprenderá una contracción de su balance más rápida de lo que esperaban los mercados.

Aquí, una pregunta obvia es si la Fed puede subir en cualquier lugar cerca del 12%, o incluso del 3,5%, sin colapsar todo el sistema financiero. Otra pregunta es si la regla de Taylor es aplicable en una situación tan singular en la que no solo las tasas todavía están en su punto más bajo, sino que la Reserva Federal tiene alrededor de $ 9 billones en valores en su balance. De hecho, si bien la actitud agresiva predominante en el FOMC significa que la política monetaria se endurecerá más rápido de lo esperado, una tercera pregunta es cuánto más rápido, o en otras palabras, "¿cuál es la compensación entre QT y fondos federales más altos? Seguramente cuanto más rápido se reduce el balance general, se necesitarán menos aumentos en los fondos federales".

De acuerdo con al menos un estratega de Wall Street, *la respuesta a estas preguntas también es la razón por la cual la tasa de los fondos federales no subirá más allá del 1,0%* .

Nos referimos al permascéptico residente de SocGen, Albert Edwards, quien hoy escribe que "la perspectiva de que la Reserva Federal se involucre en una rápida contracción del balance (QT) ha asustado a los mercados". Pero, como reflexionamos anteriormente, ¿cómo se combina el impacto simultáneo de QT con los aumentos de los fondos federales para tener una idea de dónde podrían alcanzar su punto máximo los fondos federales?
Bueno, Edwards cree que puede tener la respuesta, o más bien dice que su "colega erudito", el gurú cuántico interno de SocGen, Solomon Tadesse, tiene una respuesta. Si bien pocos en la corriente principal han oído hablar de Solomon, a mediados de 2018, no mucho antes de que los planes de aumento de tasas de la Fed explotaran espectacularmente, *el quant de SocGen hizo olas en las mesas de negociación de Wall Street cuando se opuso a la opinión de consenso, y en mayo 2018 marcó el pico de los fondos federales en un modesto 2½%. Estaba absolutamente acertado.*
El problema: *su último análisis para este ciclo sitúa el pico de los fondos federales justo por debajo del 1,0 %, o menos de 3 subidas de tipos más antes de que la Fed se vea obligada a dar marcha atrás* . Eso, como señala Edwards, "está tan lejos del consenso actual que merece un análisis serio".


* * *

Primero, para aquellos curiosos sobre los detalles, algunos antecedentes: la explicación de Solomon de la primera generación de Shadow FFR basada en Wu y Xia (2016) y su estimación de segunda generación de De Rezende y Ristiniemi (2020) están en esta nota aquí . Para aquellos presionados por el tiempo, lo que dice el análisis es que el ritmo de QE o QT se puede combinar con la tasa de los fondos federales para calcular un FFR sombra.

Entonces, ¡combinar la expansión del balance de la Fed de menos de $4 billones a fines de 2018 a casi $9 billones fue el equivalente a que el FFR cayera a menos 5% (gráficos a continuación)! Pero ahora que la Fed ha dado marcha atrás, poner fin a la QE combinada con solo un aumento del ¼ % en el FFR principal *significa que el FFR en la sombra ya saltó del menos 5 % al menos 2,5 %, un aumento de 250 pb (línea azul a continuación).*


Ahora hacemos un breve recorrido por el carril de la memoria para recordar a los lectores cómo, cuando Solomon hizo su llamada a mediados de mayo de 2018 de que el FFR alcanzaría un máximo del 2½ %, el mercado buscaba algo más cercano al 3 % (consulte el gráfico a continuación). Podría pensarse que no hay mucha diferencia, pero cuando la Fed promulgó su subida final al 2½% en diciembre de 2018, las expectativas de relajación se afianzaron rápidamente cuando los inversores se dieron cuenta de que la Fed claramente se había excedido en el ciclo de ajuste (como habíamos dicho anteriormente, el Ghost de 1937 ha surgido justo a tiempo y la Reserva Federal se ha endurecido demasiado), aunque en octubre de 2018, Powell dijo que " estamos muy lejos de ser neutrales ".




SIGUE EN EL SIGUIENTE.....


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2022)

Mientras tanto, como nos recuerda Edwards, el repunte de los bonos estadounidenses desde mediados de noviembre de 2018 en adelante fue típico de la situación en la que los rendimientos tienden a alcanzar su punto máximo antes de la última subida de tipos. En comparación, actualmente el mercado espera que la Fed ajuste las tasas rápidamente y que el pico en el FFR se acerque al 3½% para marzo de 2023.



Sobre esa base, debe esperar hasta finales de este año antes de sumergirse en el mercado de bonos. Pero dado que se considera que la inflación es galopante, muchos inversores creen que el FFR general alcanzará un máximo cercano al 4 %, a pesar de los crecientes temores de recesión, y a principios de esta semana, Deutsche Bank se convirtió en el primer gran corredor en pronosticar una recesión en EE. UU.

No hace falta decir que el consenso del mercado espera que las tasas aumenten hasta un 3 % antes de que la Fed comience a reducir la próxima recesión. Si Solomon tiene razón en que la Fed tendrá dificultades para aumentar la FFR al 1 % o más, esta es una gran divergencia con el consenso. . Se puede ver claramente en el gráfico de Solomon a continuación cómo se compara la reciente subida de 250 pb del FFR en la sombra con la flexibilización y el endurecimiento acumulados en los ciclos anteriores de la Fed:


Como se muestra en el gráfico anterior, Solomon construye una relación de ajuste _monetario a relajación_ (MTE, la relación entre el grado de ajuste y el grado de relajación en el ciclo anterior). Los gráficos a continuación muestran cómo la relación MTE disminuyó en la década de 1980 cuando la desinflación se convirtió en el tema dominante. *Por lo tanto, desde mediados de la década de 1980, el ciclo de endurecimiento ha alcanzado un máximo de alrededor del 70 % del ciclo de relajación anterior. *Pero, ¿no debería esta relación volver ahora a 1,5x dado que la inflación del IPC se ha excedido ampliamente, Edwards pregunta y responde: Tal vez...

Verá, la razón principal por la que el índice MTE de Solomon ha sido consistentemente más bajo (en 70%) recientemente es que *los ciclos de ajuste se han detenido porque las burbujas del mercado financiero,* creadas por la relajación excesiva de la Fed, luego estallan e impiden que la Fed siga endureciendo. Otra forma de visualizar esto es el infame gráfico que muestra que cada ciclo de ajuste de la Fed termina en crisis (y este no será diferente);

Entonces, poniendo todo junto, *si tomamos el índice MTE del 70% anterior, Solomon calcula que el Shadow FFR probablemente alcanzará un máximo de 550 pb de ajuste* (70% de los 800 pb de relajación), y aunque la Fed no logrará controlar la inflación, el desplome de los mercados y la recesión (o depresión) que golpeará a la economía estadounidense hiperfinanciarizada, con sus activos financieros 6,3 veces el PIB...

... obligará a la Reserva Federal no solo a poner fin al ajuste antes de tiempo, sino a precipitarse en un ciclo de relajación
El punto final: antes de los comentarios de Lael Brainard, el aumento restante de 300 pb en el Shadow FFR se dividió entre un aumento general del FFR a solo 1½% y el resto en QT. Pero ahora que las minutas de la Fed confirmaron que el ritmo del QT se acelerará a $95 mil millones (o más) por mes, Edwards concluye que "el FFR real tendrá dificultades para llegar al 1 % antes de que la Fed necesite detener el ciclo de endurecimiento". es impactante".

_Las notas completas, tanto de Edwards como de Solomon, están disponibles para los suscriptores profesionales en el lugar habitual._


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2022)

La realidad es que si no suben los intereses a una tasa equivalente a la inflación ( más o menos), o la inflación baja a una tasa equivalente a los intereses, el fiat es un muerto andante.

Veamos escenarios:

1º Consiguen equiparar inflación e intereses en algun punto... Pongamos que el 7%, sin petar la economía. Entraríamos en una epóca similar a la de los 70, stagflación y todo eso, pero sería el mal menor.... vistos en retospectiva los 70 no fueron tan malos.

2º La subida de intereses genera una petada-recisión-paro-muerteydestrucción, de la economía. Con el nivel de apalancamiento existente parece lo más probable... el siguiente paso

2º Bis Lo siguiente sería bajada de intereses... y probablemente dando rienda a la inflación que será ya imposible de contener... 

2º Ter Ahí puede empezar el ciclo hiperinflacionaria y el principio del fin.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 May 2022)

Portugal enseñando músculo:









Portugal's central bank opens its vaults for rare glimpse of gold bars


Portugal's central bank has opened up its heavily guarded vaults in a small commuter town near Lisbon, giving a rare glimpse of where some of the country's gold reserves are kept. The 67,000 square metre compound in Carregado houses an ultra-secure vault where 45% the Bank of Portugal stores...




finance.yahoo.com





_El banco central de Portugal ha abierto sus bóvedas fuertemente custodiadas en una pequeña ciudad cerca de Lisboa, dando una rara visión de dónde se guardan algunas de las reservas de oro del país.

*El recinto de 67.000 metros cuadrados en Carregado alberga una bóveda ultra segura donde el 45% del Banco de Portugal almacena 382,6 toneladas de oro. El 55% restante está en el extranjero, en su mayoría en el Banco de Inglaterra en Londres*_

_*"El oro es un activo importante para los bancos centrales, ya que es un activo de refugio y no tiene riesgos crediticios", dijo el martes el miembro de la junta del Banco de Portugal, Helder Rosalino, durante la rara visita de los medios a las instalaciones, custodiadas por policías armados.*

El recinto, que abrió en 1995, está protegido por alarmas y cámaras de vigilancia, y sus múltiples puertas tienen sistemas de bloqueo de teclado que se han vuelto más sofisticados con los años.

Los lingotes de oro, que pesan 12 kilogramos (26,46 libras) cada uno, están apilados en cientos de estantes en una bóveda detrás de puertas blindadas. Solo tres miembros del personal pueden abrirlos usando un código en una perilla giratoria, girando dos llaves y luego esperando que una cuarta persona ingrese otro código de forma remota desde una sala de control.

Rosalino dijo que desde 1999, cuando se creó oficialmente el euro, el valor de las reservas portuguesas de oro aumentó en 16.800 millones de euros. Solo el año pasado aumentó un 4,3% a alrededor de 19.800 millones de euros.

Dijo que el aumento de 2021 se debió a la apreciación del dólar estadounidense frente al euro. El oro tiene un precio en dólares estadounidenses.

*Portugal tiene la decimocuarta reserva de oro más grande del mundo, con un valor que representa el equivalente a casi el 10% del producto interno bruto del país.*_


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Portugal enseñando músculo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aumentan las reservas medidas en euros pero no en kilogramos/toneladas/onzas que es la auténtica unidad de medida del oro


----------



## FranMen (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La realidad es que si no suben los intereses a una tasa equivalente a la inflación ( más o menos), o la inflación baja a una tasa equivalente a los intereses, el fiat es un muerto andante.
> 
> Veamos escenarios:
> 
> ...



Yo veo dos opciones, 
Una mala que es subir los tipos de interés al mínimo al 7% (hasta el 15%) con lo cual mucho sufrimiento, caída de bolsas…
Otra peor que es dejar tipos en menos del 2% (probablemente menos 1%) y volver a Inter QE. Con lo cual se sostiene la carcasa (bolsa, indicadores) pero se arruina a los ciudadanos. Se retrasa un poco la caída (esto ya no da mucho más de sí) pero cuando reviente será peor.
Ya nos han demostrado su cobardía para afrontar los hechos, varias veces han intentando 1 y a la mínima se pasan a dos


----------



## Furillo (20 May 2022)




----------



## OBDC (20 May 2022)

No hay más opción que la inflación (declarada o capada), todo lo demás son pajas mentales de mundos oníricos. 
El valor se va a transferir del FIAT a los bienes de uso y la deuda (o emisión como se quiera llamar) será devorada por la inflación y en el caso de que este garantizada con bienes, estos serán ejecutados para transferir el máximo valor del FIAT a bienes tangibles y de uso.
El oro, (para desgracia de los fanboys del deslumbrante metal) colapsará a la baja porque será lo primero que se venderá para salvar los bienes reales (inmobiliarios) y la oferta de la reliqiua excederá ampliamente la demanda de la misma.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## juli (20 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No hay más opción que la inflación (declarada o capada), todo lo demás son pajas mentales de mundos oníricos.
> El valor se va a transferir del FIAT a los bienes de uso y la deuda (o emisión como se quiera llamar) será devorada por la inflación y en el caso de que este garantizada con bienes, estos serán ejecutados para transferir el máximo valor del FIAT a bienes tangibles y de uso.
> El oro, (para desgracia de los fanboys del deslumbrante metal) colapsará a la baja porque será lo primero que se venderá para salvar los bienes reales (inmobiliarios) y la oferta de la reliqiua excederá ampliamente la demanda de la misma.



Ni por el forro lo veo asínnn.

No sólo el fiat está tumoral, sino k se van a cuidar muy mucho de k un establishment politicucho innecesario con el dinero directo entre Central Banksters y usuarios no capitalice el juego nunca más. La gente k corta el keso no son políticos. No tienen tiempo , necesidá ni ganas pa´currar persiguiendo mindundis.

De hecho, la imagen de las admin públicas y banka comercial ( el sicariato fiat de distribución y control de confetti para cambiazo por activos reales - , empezando por un sudor proletario también amortizáo por la tecnología a la k soltarán la correa en cuanto pongan el primer dedo del pie en el próximo sistema - ) está deliberadamente por los putos suelos...y más k va a estar, pues la demolizión va en el guión.

Tras la erosión fiat y el consecuente Jubileo, van a nikelar un sistema paralelo k garantice dinero/s soberano/s Sí o Sí. Y el Gold estará en ello, imo. Gold como respaldo y probablemente crypto como coacción a cualeskiera mamotretos oficiales k implementen - aunke pintan residuales al láo del secuestro integral actual , pues no van a tener más kojonex -. Sé k hablar de crypto más allá de BTC es out...pero objetivamente keda muy mucho por definir en ese tipo de sistemas. Y los timmings de largo plazo pueden distorsionar integralmente y a capricho lo k es valioso y lo k no.

Y no es cuestión de bienes tangibles y de uso ...o no. Casi todo es confiscable y/o sujeto a regulación y terrorixmo fiscal ( y tierras o tocho, ni te digo ) . Habrá fichas para jugar al margen de una oficialidá Kastuza minimizada sin la menor duda.


----------



## OBDC (20 May 2022)

juli dijo:


> Ni por el forro lo veo asínnn.
> 
> No sólo el fiat está tumoral, sino k se van a cuidar muy mucho de k un establishment politicucho innecesario con el dinero directo entre Central Banksters y usuarios no capitaliza el juego nunca más. La gente k corta el keso no son políticos. No tienen tiempo , necesidá ni ganas pa´currar persiguiendo mindundis.
> 
> ...



Es que te olvidas que los que "cortan el bacalao" son los que van a ejecutar las deudas para transferirse los bienes tangibles a sus arcas. En cada crisis, el depredador real es el que se queda con los tangibles que cumplen las premisas de las bases de la pirámide de Maslow.
Como dato, mira como se repartía la riqueza en España antes y luego de la crisis de 2008. El resultado de la crisis fue menos ricos y más ricos, más pobres y además, más pobres y minoracion de la clase media que es la que vivía como ricos por endeudamiento y que vuelven al pozo de donde salieron.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (20 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El oro, (para desgracia de los fanboys del deslumbrante metal) colapsará a la baja porque será lo primero que se venderá para salvar los bienes reales (inmobiliarios) y la oferta de la reliqiua excederá ampliamente la demanda de la misma.



Cuidado con el tema inmobiliario. Ahora tenemos el ladrillo como refugio contra la inflación al que se tiran muchos, pero en el futuro es incierto.
Primera vertiente obvia el industrial y comercial, que depende muchisimo de la actividad economica de la región.
Después el residencial depende mucho de la demanda de la población. Si tenemos subidas de tipos y colapsa la capacidad de endeudamiento, menos compras de particulares. Y si además se frena la actividad económica en regiones donde antes la demanda era muy alta, pues la población que quede se va a mover a zonas con precios más bajos.
Pero es que encima tenemos la masa de boomers que la van a ir palmando los próximos 20-30 años y van a soltar vivienda vacía a puntapala (ojo, solo hablando de las que utilicen, no las que alquilen), y sin población demandante para reemplazarlos... A no ser que vengan inmigrantes con poder adquisitivo a subir la demanda, lo veo complicado.

A veces parece que tenemos la memoria corta o nacimos ayer, pero ya hemos vivido los locales vacíos y las viviendas abandonadas cayéndose a trozos después de la crisis de 2008, especialmente en ciertas zonas de España. Y aunque la maquinita de imprimir insufló vida al zombi, ya se está acabando el chollo y el ladrillo puede salir muy perjudicado. Y es que hasta el vehículo particular (y las plazas de garaje) está en cuestión.

Yo si me tuviese que apostar por un bien inmobiliario sería el de terrenos de uso agrícola. Comer hay que seguir comiendo, y siempre se puede exportar la producción, aunque sea a países emergentes, quizás no sea para forrarse pero puede ser un refugio a considerar.

En cuanto al oro, no digo que no pueda pasar, pero lo veo más difícil. No olvidemos que el oro es un bien mobiliario y, a diferencia de un piso en Móstoles, en San Francisco o en Caracas, este sí se comercia a nivel global, es decir, tendría que caer la demanda en todo el mundo. 
Lo que consideramos occidente no somos ni un 25% de la población mundial, y en Europa ya somos 4 gatos. Se puede cambiar la distribución de riqueza muy rápido.


----------



## juli (20 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es que te olvidas que los que "cortan el bacalao" son los que van a ejecutar las deudas para transferirse los bienes tangibles a sus arcas. En cada crisis, el depredador real es el que se queda con los tangibles que cumplen las premisas de las bases de la pirámide de Maslow.
> Como dato, mira como se repartía la riqueza en España antes y luego de la crisis de 2008. El resultado de la crisis fue menos ricos y más ricos, más pobres y además, más pobres y minoracion de la clase media que es la que vivía como ricos por endeudamiento y que vuelven al pozo de donde salieron.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Tranki, no olvido ná.

Tal vez tú obvias k un pufaco de fiat a cero... es iwal a CERO.

La carga de deuda podría estar en el guión y amortizada PARA TODOS. Ha marcáo la hoja de ruta global medio siglo, OK...pero ya no importa. Ich óuva !

Por éso cada medida de l´aristocracia coñómica occidentalita suena más gilipollas y descerebrada k la anterior, porke el objetivo es la pura demolizión fiat. Imo, dar por sentáo k el afán d´Occidente es k el fiat perdure es muuuuucho dar por sentáo. Míralo asínnn...y todo encaja y tiene sentido.


Sólo importan las fichas de la próxima pantalla. Y en ese contexto hipotético...tú te descojonas del Gold ?

Pues, cuando menos, curiosísimo. Tú me dirás.


----------



## Jotac (20 May 2022)

Si puedes robar impunemente vía inflación e impuestos, con guante "blanco", y la gente no protesta, qué mejor salida que esa? Efectivamete hay cobardía porque no interesa hacerlo bien, interesa salvar el culo del cortoplacismo, así que robarán mientras puedan y si la cosa implosiona volverán a los QE hasta que no puedan dar más vueltas de rosca y el tornillo rompa. Están ganando tiempo hasta "encontrar" un chivo expiatorio...bicho, putin, cambio climático, desabastecimiento...todos los males vendrán juntos para justificar la debacle. Por eso lo importante es centrarse en gestión del riesgo, no tenemos certezas, así que plantear escenarios y para cada uno tener un plan B o solución, na más...


----------



## Barruno (20 May 2022)

crufel dijo:


> Según este artículo, en el mundo hay 5 onzas de plata por cada 1 de oro. Lo calcula en base a lo extraído y lo conservado. No se cuanto es de fiable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual de radio hay menos que de oro y sin embargo no vale mas el radio que el oro.
Mentiendes?
El valor del oro es quasi religioso.


----------



## Barruno (20 May 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Lo de que "Europa pretende" será un eufemismo que en realidad significa "Europa recibe órdenes y las ejecuta". Pero dicho esto: ahora cuando entremos en la fase de racionamiento de energia, de diésel...en el racionamiento de materias primas y de todo porque "hay que salvar el planeta" y porque las materias primas son necesarias para la transición energética (o sea, de facto, e independientemente de si se ajusta más o menos a la realidad, escasez de todo y sobre todo de energía y particularmente de diésel, fuente de energía con la que se realiza la minería); en dicho contexto de escasez de todo, ¿Valdrá una onza de plata, en un escenario de escasez y dificultad con el diésel, 20 y pico 'ridículos' euros? Y más aún: ¿se gastará parte del poco diésel disponible para extraer onzas para que las acumulen los particulares? Son preguntas que me hago, sobre todo la segunda.




Muy buena la última pregunta
Pero tampoco puedes acumular uranio como particular y éso no lo hace mas caro que el oro.
Lo qie digo que prohibiran la venta a particulares de oro pero eso no hará que suba de precio.
No se.
Pienso.

Es que veo bajar la bolsa y el oro a la par, y siento lo qie decia el otro dia un forero, que las reglas economicas clásicas no sirven para estos tiempos


----------



## Barruno (20 May 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Cuidado con el tema inmobiliario. Ahora tenemos el ladrillo como refugio contra la inflación al que se tiran muchos, pero en el futuro es incierto.
> Primera vertiente obvia el industrial y comercial, que depende muchisimo de la actividad economica de la región.
> Después el residencial depende mucho de la demanda de la población. Si tenemos subidas de tipos y colapsa la capacidad de endeudamiento, menos compras de particulares. Y si además se frena la actividad económica en regiones donde antes la demanda era muy alta, pues la población que quede se va a mover a zonas con precios más bajos.
> Pero es que encima tenemos la masa de boomers que la van a ir palmando los próximos 20-30 años y van a soltar vivienda vacía a puntapala (ojo, solo hablando de las que utilicen, no las que alquilen), y sin población demandante para reemplazarlos... A no ser que vengan inmigrantes con poder adquisitivo a subir la demanda, lo veo complicado.
> ...



Pienso mucho en eso de que va a haber menos gente en el futuro y que va a haber muchas casas para menos gente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No hay más opción que la inflación (declarada o capada), todo lo demás son pajas mentales de mundos oníricos.
> El valor se va a transferir del FIAT a los bienes de uso y la deuda (o emisión como se quiera llamar) será devorada por la inflación y en el caso de que este garantizada con bienes, estos serán ejecutados para transferir el máximo valor del FIAT a bienes tangibles y de uso.
> El oro, (para desgracia de los fanboys del deslumbrante metal) colapsará a la baja porque será lo primero que se venderá para salvar los bienes reales (inmobiliarios) y la oferta de la reliqiua excederá ampliamente la demanda de la misma.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



De acuerdo en la primera parte. Razón: Es imposible que puedan subir los tipos lo suficiente para parar la inflación. Además no les interesa

Desacuerdo en la segunda. Razón: Por mucho oro que se venda, será muy superior el que se compre cuando los trillones de efectivo que están por ahí entren en pánico. Las pesetillas de turno buscarán un lugar para esconderse, ya sea inmuebles, acciones de calidad, o metales preciosos (quizás criptos si siguen existiendo para entonces). Los activos duros van a subir mucho, el oro no va a ser la excepción, es inevitable.


----------



## OBDC (20 May 2022)

juli dijo:


> Tranki, no olvido ná.
> 
> Tal vez tú obvias k un pufaco de fiat a cero... es iwal a CERO.
> 
> ...



El FIAT es deuda y siempre una representación de lo que está garantizando (en occidente inmuebles en la mayoría de los casos) asi que nunca puede ser 0, siempre valdrá al menos el valor de lo que representa, o sea que vale lo que lo garantiza. En su época fue el oro, al masificarse las hipotecas se trasladó su representación al valor inmobiliario.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> De acuerdo en la primera parte. Razón: Es imposible que puedan subir los tipos lo suficiente para parar la inflación. Además no les interesa
> 
> Desacuerdo en la segunda. Razón: Por mucho oro que se venda, será muy superior el que se compre cuando los trillones de efectivo que están por ahí entren en pánico. Las pesetillas de turno buscarán un lugar para esconderse, ya sea inmuebles, acciones de calidad, o metales preciosos (quizás criptos si siguen existiendo para entonces). Los activos duros van a subir mucho, el oro no va a ser la excepción, es inevitable.



No comparto tu no compartir opinión de la segunda y no es por "opinión sin fundamento", es por experiencia particular, pero igualmente gracias por tu respuesta.
He ganado mucho dinero "capitalizando operadores" en países en crisis, y sí, me he hartado de "financiar" la compra de reliquias bárbaras a precios ridículos canjeando FIAT (fundamentalmente usano) por metales, relojes, vajilla de plata, etc. y luego trasladándolo a mercados sin crisis. Obviamente es la etapa posterior al "susto" y acumulacion de oro, y por eso siempre digo que es inútil hacerlo si luego tienes que volver al FIAT para sobrevivir. Es lo que tiene tener buenos amigos judíos en todo el mundo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## juli (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El FIAT es deuda y siempre una representación de lo que está garantizando (en occidente inmuebles en la mayoría de los casos) asi que nunca puede ser 0, siempre valdrá al menos el valor de lo que representa, o sea que vale lo que lo garantiza. En su época fue el oro, al masificarse las hipotecas se trasladó su representación al valor inmobiliario.



Todo pasa porke los niveles estratosféricos de deuda actual, k disparan exponencialmente los de cualkier escenario anterior en otras "crisis" fiat, son tales...k para el apaño , esta vez se ha descartado el colapso y decidido resetear SIN PARAR MÁKINA. Kieren resetear sin un infierno k esta vez, estos niveles de pufo, sería un caos global absolutamente desmedido. Imo, ésa es la manera básica de contemplar lo k pasa : K la implosión típica es inasumible.

Las anteriores no eran encrucijadas orientadas a cambiar de sistema, k es el caso actual. Ésto lleva a otro escenario , no a un reinicio fiat sin más. Y el precio es el propio confetti ( de hecho, lo es para difuminar el valor de la deuda, no el de los activos de valor real, como ha sido siempre en los colapsos trileros CÍCLICOS de la estafa fiat ).

Esta vez hay OTRO elemento entre el crack cíclico económico Y CREDITICIO - ése ha sido siempre el detonante trilero de cada colapso - del fiat...cuando cada una de las anteriores se ha resuelto con el comodín del Gold arrasando los activos de Rikeza real - léase "comprando con sangre en las calles" - , independientemente de ese churrivalor en fiat k tú esgrimes como referente. Crypto está bypasseando todo el descalabro...y éso evita un colapso a palo seco , derivando en esta erosión no sólo de pasta , sino también de konzétos sistémicos. Ese puenteo intermedio de la hiperimpresión/hiperinflación en un espacio estanco y paralelo les da control sobre un Crack k hasta ahora era ineludible y fulminante en esos fines de ciclo...y ahora es racionado y pilotado.

Si te paras a pensar, no tiene el menor sentido k hables de "Valor" representado en fiat...y no contemples el Oro como COMODÍN de Valor cuando ese fiat es despojado del mismo k tú defiendes ( y k da rotundo sentido a sentencias arcanas k hoy se entienden anacrónicas como "sólo el Oro es dinero, TODO lo demás es deuda" ó "comprar con sangre en las calles..." ). Y no es una opinión subjetiva y forofa entre tú y yo sobre si el Gold tiene valor intrínseco o no...sino una apreciación OBJETIVA de cómo se ha hecho CADA VEZ antes. CADA UNA de las veces. Con hiperinflación, deflación o estanflación - k son sólo asincronías de distinto pelaje del valor fiat k tú atiendes respecto a la rikeza real de propiedades, empresas, u otro tipo de activos - , la constante es siempre la misma : Con Gold, en esos escenarios, todo es barato o está encaminado a serlo .

Esta vez no es " Corto el grifo del crédito en pleno ATH de economía fiat hiperinflada, saco el Oro - como kojonex sobre la mesa -, me kedo TODO,,,y retomamos la partida" ...esta vez vamos a otra partida, con lo k la Rikeza, propiedá, y patrimonio no condicionados por el colapso de deuda a palo seco debe ser TRANSFERIDA al siguiente sistema y no sólo a ser directamente expropiada en éste , comprándola con Oro- en puridá, más bien "debe poder serlo" , con la operativa adecuada -.

Esa es la diferencia, imo. Y tu exposición, de negación casi obligada al Gold dada tu postura habitual - cuando su rol ha sido siempre absolutamente evidente en estos casos - te lleva a no poder sikiera considerarla.


----------



## juli (21 May 2022)

@OBDC

Mira...este habla menos y mejor k yo. Y su gráfico, ni te digo.




El valor intrínseco de tu casa...sin alubias pa´l puchero o gas para calentárselas a tus críos es filfa en términos fiat, pues es akél k te permita zamparlas. O sea, una X como una catedral. Toma elemento contable, Reserva de Valor y el Winston de l´awela.

Y el paradigma de estabilidá , concentración de Valor e inmutabilidá en las materias primas , es decir, *su ideal contable*, es el Gold.

_(de hecho, pa´los frikis de la "Rikeza palpable" ,hay mogollón de Materias Primas sencillamente CAÓTICAS como elemento contable )._


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

juli dijo:


> @OBDC
> 
> Mira...este habla menos y mejor k yo. Y su gráfico, ni te digo.
> 
> ...



He visto (tu también seguro, pero sin análisis obviamente) colapsar FIAT, y en ningún caso el oro fue un eje de reconstrucción del sistema, y ni siquiera una herramienta de contención, sino una brecha mas de perdidas para el inocente y desprevenido viandante. En todos los casos las herramientas usadas han sido luego de quitar los velos, los commodity.
Sin ir más lejos, tienes un escenario de magnífica actualidad en el que se quiso introducir el oro como vector y no para de bajar luego de que las gacellilas corrieron a "refugiarse" en él al principio de la guerra. Más de lo mismo en el terremoto de México en los 80, más de lo mismo en el corralito argentino, más de lo mismo en la crisis del subprime del 2011.....
El beneficio del oro es para los que le venden a las gacelillas asustadas, y luego recompran a precio de puta, como está ocurriendo de vuelta con la guerra de Ukrania. 
Ukrania reconstruirá su sistema monetario luego de la guerra hipotecando su trigo y riquezas naturales durante los próximos 50 años. Y en España se reconstruirá del PSOE endeudando a las generaciones futuras, y para ayudarlos a pagar la única solución será la carrera inflacionaria. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## juli (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> He visto (tu también seguro, pero sin análisis obviamente) colapsar FIAT, y en ningún caso el oro fue un eje de reconstrucción del sistema, y ni siquiera una herramienta de contención, sino una brecha mas de perdidas para el inocente y desprevenido viandante. En todos los casos las herramientas usadas han sido luego de quitar los velos, los commodity.
> Sin ir más lejos, tienes un escenario de magnífica actualidad en el que se quiso introducir el oro como vector y no para de bajar luego de que las gacellilas corrieron a "refugiarse" en él al principio de la guerra. Más de lo mismo en el terremoto de México en los 80, más de lo mismo en el corralito argentino, más de lo mismo en la crisis del subprime del 2011.....
> El beneficio del oro es para los que le venden a las gacelillas asustadas, y luego recompran a precio de puta, como está ocurriendo de vuelta con la guerra de Ukrania.
> Ukrania reconstruirá su sistema monetario luego de la guerra hipotecando su trigo y riquezas naturales durante los próximos 50 años. Y en España se reconstruirá del PSOE endeudando a las generaciones futuras, y para ayudarlos a pagar la única solución será la carrera inflacionaria.
> ...



Éso no son colapsos fiat , son peditos mediáticos precocinados.

El timo fiat sigue en vigor para manipular activos mientras el confetti no pierda su valor . Y el Gold no es un termómetro geopoliticucho instantáneo de NADA mientras tanto - ni se m´ocurre defender éso , ni lo he hecho -.

El Oro es el activo más manipulado. A LA BAJA, iwal k lo ha sido el petróleo - se necesitaba barato para implantar un patrón global sobre un elemento de uso MASIVO -. Y para k sus dueños no malvendieran sus posesiones , se pagaban sus futuros en futuros de Oro en la LBMA, en una operativa al margen del sistema k sin liberar esos precios finalmente y a larguísimo plazo, no tendría el menor sentido. Ese espejismo y represión de VALOR otorga al fiat la autoridá y capacidá de burbujear TOOOOODO lo demás a voluntá.

Los comerciantes van a rascar siempre de su volatilidá , iwal k de la de tó lo demás y la milonga narrativa para salpimentar ese mercáo es evidente, éso no está en cuestión. Pero éso y la inimitable capacidá "monetaria"/contable del Gold son dos cosas distintas.

Por cierto, yo no defiendo k ese sistema de Reserva SEGURA de Valor y estabilidá contable sea inexorable...lo k te digo es k TÚ te niegas a ver sus facultades, y ello condiciona totalmente tu análisis.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 May 2022)

Días de producción necesarios para cubrir los cortos de los principales actores del mercado:




Han bajado respecto a 2017:




Especialmente significativo el caso del paladio en el que los días necesarios para cubrir las posiciones cortas han disminuido muchísimo respecto a 2017 que es cuando empezó a despegar de precio:




En general han bajado en los dos primeros gráficos todas las materias. Los únicos que permanecen casi igual son el oro y el platino.

Records en sobre spot de plata:


----------



## Gusman (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No hay más opción que la inflación (declarada o capada), todo lo demás son pajas mentales de mundos oníricos.
> El valor se va a transferir del FIAT a los bienes de uso y la deuda (o emisión como se quiera llamar) será devorada por la inflación y en el caso de que este garantizada con bienes, estos serán ejecutados para transferir el máximo valor del FIAT a bienes tangibles y de uso.
> El oro, (para desgracia de los fanboys del deslumbrante metal) colapsará a la baja porque será lo primero que se venderá para salvar los bienes reales (inmobiliarios) y la oferta de la reliqiua excederá ampliamente la demanda de la misma.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Osea que segun tu los bancos centrales venderan el oro para salvar el inmobiliario? Nosenose, me suena a que no tienes ni puta idea como suele ser habitual en ti.


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Osea que segun tu los bancos centrales venderan el oro para salvar el inmobiliario? Nosenose, me suena a que no tienes ni puta idea como suele ser habitual en ti.



Pues tu mismo, pero Solbes vendió el 32% del tesoro de oro español en el 2007 tratando de evitar colapso de crédito inmobiliario, que al final es el valor que está garantizando la emisión. La ejecución de deuda te permite recuperar bienes inmuebles, no oro. Si se quisiera oro como garantía, se hipotecaria la compra de oro, cosa que no conozco ningún banco que lo haga con particulares....
Gracias por picar, pensé que otro de los tarados del hilo me tiraría el centro para hacer el gol, pero te has adelantado y le has ganado.
Eres un crack.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues tu mismo, pero Solbes vendió el 32% del tesoro de oro español en el 2007 tratando de ver si contenía el colapso de crédito inmobiliario.
> Gracias por picar, pensé que otro de los tarados del hilo me tiraría el centro para hacer el gol, pero te adelantaste te has adelantado y le has ganado.
> Eres un crack.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Solbes vendio por que es un traidor y cumplia ordenes. Estaba regalando el oro a sus amos.


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Solbes vendio por que es un traidor y cumplia ordenes. Estaba regalando el oro a sus amos.



Es lo que tiene el oro, siempre está gestionado por piratas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Es lo que tiene el oro, siempre está gestionado por piratas....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Mas que piratas diria judios...


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Mas que piratas diria judios...



Ejjjj que esta manipulado...
Ejjjj que son traidores...
Ejjjj que son judíos

La verdad, con todas las contras que tiene vas a terminar dándome la razón 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ejjjj que esta manipulado...
> Ejjjj que son traidores...
> Ejjjj que son judíos
> 
> ...



Razon? Los bancos centrales acumulan oro, raramente lo venden salvo traidores.


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Razon? Los bancos centrales acumulan oro, raramente lo venden salvo traidores.











Los bancos centrales inician el año 2022 como vendedores netos de oro - Oroinformación


Los primeros datos publicados acerca de las operaciones con las reservas de oro por parte del sector oficial revelan que los bancos centrales han iniciado el nuevo año como vendedores netos de oro, con 11 toneladas de saldo negativo. Aunque han sido muy pocos los bancos que han vendido parte de...




oroinformacion.com


----------



## Gusman (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Los bancos centrales inician el año 2022 como vendedores netos de oro - Oroinformación
> 
> 
> Los primeros datos publicados acerca de las operaciones con las reservas de oro por parte del sector oficial revelan que los bancos centrales han iniciado el nuevo año como vendedores netos de oro, con 11 toneladas de saldo negativo. Aunque han sido muy pocos los bancos que han vendido parte de...
> ...



Noticias asustaviejas, como tu.


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Noticias asustaviejas, como tu.



Tienes razón, es todo mentira. El que tiene la verdad eres tú.
Chicos, hacerle caso a Goose-Man y comprar los oros que hay en el hilo de compraventa que ahora hasta aceptan criptos. Es que estos vendedores están tontos y no saben nada ni tienen idea, venden oro que va a subir porque lo acumulan los bancos centrales a cambio de criptos que van a bajar. 

Venga, va, te dejo un jeroglífico a ver si tu nivel de oligifrenia te deja entenderlo y te diviertes un rato.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (21 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tienes razón, es todo mentira. El que tiene la verdad eres tú.
> Chicos, hacerle caso a Goose-Man y comprar los oros que hay en el hilo de compraventa que ahora hasta aceptan criptos. Es que estos vendedores están tontos y no saben nada ni tienen idea, venden oro que va a subir porque lo acumulan los bancos centrales a cambio de criptos que van a bajar.
> 
> Venga, va, te dejo un jeroglífico a ver si tu nivel de oligifrenia te deja entenderlo y te diviertes un rato.
> ...



Poco me conoces. No es oro lo que recomendaria ya a estas alturas de la pelicula....


----------



## OBDC (21 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Poco me conoces. No es oro lo que recomendaria ya a estas alturas de la pelicula....




Buen intento, continúa así.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (22 May 2022)

juli dijo:


> Éso no son colapsos fiat , son peditos mediáticos precocinados.
> 
> El timo fiat sigue en vigor para manipular activos mientras el confetti no pierda su valor . Y el Gold no es un termómetro geopoliticucho instantáneo de NADA mientras tanto - ni se m´ocurre defender éso , ni lo he hecho -.
> 
> ...



Se me pasó responderte, lo siento. Te has esforzado en dar una respuesta concienzuda y fundamentada, lo que te agradezco y por lo que mereces como mínimo una respuesta seria.
Si percibes que yo niego los valores del oro, lamento esa impresión porque no es así.
Mi opinión no va contra el oro, va contra la apología con intereses que se hace en este hilo con fines de beneficio de mercachifles.
Igualmente no le asigno la posición de valor como base monetaria. Lo entiendo como un instrumento más por su capacidad de representación de valor global y su capacidad de liquidez, y más como una vara de medición que como el valor en sí mismo que mide, como el metro que sirve para contrastar cuanto mide algo pero que no es ese algo, y en este caso podría ser un buen contraste entre divisas por ser "neutro".
Ademas es un excelente instrumento para financiar operaciones en la que los estados o los receptores de sus pagos, no quieren dejar huellas de divisas en situaciones extraoficiales o desean realizar movimientos ajenos a otros estados cuya divisa sea el vehículo habitual en mercados financieros internacionales (dolar, euro). Por este motivo obviamente han acumulado Rusia y China ingentes cantidades de oro por liberarse del control usano en sus operaciones "sensibles". Las reservas de un estado en oro lo que demuestra es más similar al músculo militar que al financiero, cosa por la que esta virtud es totalmente inútil y ridícula para un particular, excepto que sea un narcotraficante, traficante de armas o mafia que necesite mover ingentes volúmenes de valores sin dejar rastro de su origen y ajeno al sistema bancario y fiscal y a cambio de ello este dispuesto a la incomodidad de guardarlo y trasladar peso muerto llevando la riqueza colgada al cuello para poder vigilarla.

Por lo dicho puedes ver que no invalido el oro, todo lo contrario. Lo que niego es su utilidad en microeconomia oficial, como este foro trata de asignar. 

Por otra parte respeto mucho al coleccionista de numismatica, al igual que al de filatelia.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 May 2022)

Este dice que la protección son los bonos, no el oro...

A mi me suena como llamar a un pirómano para apagar un incendio


----------



## Kovaliov (23 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Este dice que la protección son los bonos, no el oro...
> 
> A mi me suena como llamar a un pirómano para apagar un incendio



No dice por qué razón piensa que el dinero que salga de la bolsa no se irá al oro y a las materias primas. Si piensa que los bonos de un país que entrará en una recesión mayor que la del 29, con una deuda brutal y una moneda agonizante, serán mejores que el oro, que explique sus razones.

EEUU ya no tiene la opción de una guerra mundial para salir como la potencia hegemónica otra vez.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (23 May 2022)

*Correlación 1 – El oro responde*

*Los mercados están intentando contarnos una nueva historia. Así, la historia de 2022 es una que se refleja un "shock inflacionario", un shock que podría provocar una grave recesión*






Por 
Rodrigo Rodríguez
En una semana en la que todos aquellos que ya empezamos a tener canas nos hemos vuelto *a familiarizar con el término "match 2"*, ante el inminente estreno de la saga de una de esas películas que marcaron nuestra juventud, el mercado veía cómo los términos correlación 1, mercado bajista, o crash bursátil se apoderaban de todas las tertulias económicas.

La bolsa cerraba su séptima semana consecutiva en negativo y tanto el S&P, con caídas de más del 20% en lo que va del año, como el Nasdaq, con un 30%, confirmaban lo que los analistas definen como un mercado bajista,* no como una simple corrección.*

Los mercados están intentando contarnos una nueva historia. Así, la historia de 2022 es una que se *refleja un "shock inflacionario"*, un shock que podría provocar una grave recesión.

*Nos encontramos ante un cambio de régimen económico.* Mayor inflación involucra tipos más altos, mayor volatilidad y menores valoraciones de activos, impulsadas por distintos factores: sociales (desigualdad), políticos (populismo/progresismo), geopolíticos (guerra), medioambientales (política de carbón cero), económicos (desglobalización) y demográficos (población de China en declive). Todos ellos tienen un efecto inflacionario. Todo favorece al efectivo, las materias primas, los activos reales, la volatilidad, la pequeña capitalización... Todo daña a los bonos, el crédito, el capital privado, las acciones tecnológicas y la renta variable en general.

Como ya he mencionado, hemos pasado de hablar de la 'Put' de la Fed a la 'Call' de la Fed. Es decir, si el mercado pensaba que el regulador iba a venir a salvarle como lo ha hecho en los años recientes, ha comprobado que el movimiento es el opuesto. Cada vez que el mercado sube, el regulador nos recuerda que los ajustes se pueden producir bien por* una subida de tipos o por un pinchazo en la burbuja* en la que han estado sumergidos todos los activos financieros en los últimos años.

En esta columna siempre hemos sido grandes defensores del oro como activo de cobertura y, hoy más que nunca, seguimos convencidos de la necesidad de *tener parte de nuestra cartera en este activo.*Una cosa es evidente. En un mundo de inflación, solo *el oro se ha mostrado como una auténtica cobertura*, estando algo más de un 5% arriba en lo que va de año, frente a una caída de más del 30% en el caso del bitcoin. Y de dobles dígitos no solo en todas las bolsas mundiales, sino también en la renta fija, con el bono americano teniendo el peor inicio de año de su historia.

La semana pasada, mi amigo y asesor legal, David V, me preguntaba si aún debía mirar el oro. Por si tenía alguna duda, Rusia hizo muy fácil mi contestación. "A partir de ahora exigiremos *el pago del petróleo del gas en rublos o en oro*", declaraba su ministro de Energía hace unos días. Si no había motivos suficientes para incrementar nuestra exposición al oro, no me queda duda que los argumentos cada vez son mayores.

A aquellos que consideren que con una inflación tan elevada *el rendimiento debería haber sido mucho más alto,* los recomiendo mirarse el manual de los 70, donde el oro se mantuvo estable durante los primeros meses, hasta que en un momento dado entró en una espiral alcista que le llevó a subir casi un 50% en tres meses.


A lo largo de la semana, *todos los activos experimentaron reembolsos significativos*: renta variable, renta fija, 'criptos', incluso las materias primas y el oro sufrieron. Sin embargo, estos reembolsos se encuentran muy por debajo de los experimentados en crisis anteriores.
Como comentábamos, la capitulación ocurriría cuando los inversores pasasen a vender todo aquello que de verdad "querían". Ver a Apple un 4% abajo el miércoles o a Tesla caer casi un 10% en un momento dado el viernes, al bitcoin juguetear con la ruptura del nivel 30.000 de nuevo y el indicador de 'Bull &Bear' de Bofa marcar un nivel próximo a 1.5, *empieza a apuntar a que esa capitulación está muy cerca.* Un dato más nos señala en esa dirección: la volatilidad. Si bien es cierto que subió, no se disparó, puesto que al reducirse la exposición de los participantes a la renta variable, se reduce la necesidad de coberturas.

Dejenme apuntar un dato más: el pasado viernes, el mercado recuperó un 2% en la última media hora. Si bien desde las 18:30 horas un "algo o programa de compra" *intentaba mover el mercado de manera agresiva*, provocando mini rallies tácticos. Era evidente que había un interés en que el mercado no cerrara en niveles inferiores al 3850 en el S&P, lo que podría haber provocado una ola de ventas por parte de todos los algoritmos cuánticos, modelos basados en el análisis técnico.

Solo en el 2008, 2013 y 2018 vi un algo actuar de una manera tan "agresiva y estúpida". En todos esos casos se trataba del PPT (o 'Plunge Protection Team') también conocido como el 'Equipo del Presidente', un grupo financiero creado en el 1988 para proporcionar "recomendaciones financieras y económicas" al presidente de EEUU durante tiempos turbulentos del mercado. Este grupo está encabezado por el Secretario del Tesoro; otros miembros incluyen al Presidente de la Junta de Gobernadores de la Reserva Federal, el Presidente de la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores y el Presidente de la Comisión de Negociación de Futuros de Productos Básicos (o los asistentes o funcionarios que designen para representarlos). *Igual la Fed no viene a salvarnos, pero a nadie beneficia un 'crash' bursátil.*

Hay esperanza para un pequeño rally táctico, pero los mercados bajistas nunca terminan de manera ordenada. Solo cuando de verdad sientan que no quieran comprar bolsa nunca más, es cuando deberán cerrar los ojos y entrar. *Cuando parezca que la caída no tiene fin, entonces será el final.









Correlación 1 – El oro responde


Los mercados están intentando contarnos una nueva historia. Así, la historia de 2022 es una que se refleja un "shock inflacionario", un shock que podría provocar una grave recesión




blogs.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## Gusman (23 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No dice por qué razón piensa que el dinero que salga de la bolsa no se irá al oro y a las materias primas. Si piensa que los bonos de un país que entrará en una recesión mayor que la del 29, con una deuda brutal y una moneda agonizante, serán mejores que el oro, que explique sus razones.
> 
> EEUU ya no tiene la opción de una guerra mundial para salir como la potencia hegemónica otra vez.



Bueno, eso de que no tiene el comodin de la guerra mundial esta por ver...


----------



## Pintxen (23 May 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que no tiene el comodin de la guerra mundial esta por ver...



Si, yo llevo un par de años con la mosca detrás de la oreja, están ocurriendo una serie de acontecimientos que en mi modesta opinión nos llevan directos a una guerra mundial. La historia no se repite pero rima.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 May 2022)

Yo ya no digo nada...total pa que si aqui no va a pasar nada...con Diosh...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 May 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo ya no digo nada...total pa que si aqui no va a pasar nada...con Diosh...



¿Le parece poco "lo ca´pasao"?


----------



## Jotac (24 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No dice por qué razón piensa que el dinero que salga de la bolsa no se irá al oro y a las materias primas. Si piensa que los bonos de un país que entrará en una recesión mayor que la del 29, con una deuda brutal y una moneda agonizante, serán mejores que el oro, que explique sus razones.
> 
> EEUU ya no tiene la opción de una guerra mundial para salir como la potencia hegemónica otra vez.



creo recordar que este tío ya viene diciendo lo mismo desde hace tiempo, que cuando haya un crash la gente no se refugiará en el oro, pero en realidad habla de una foto, un momento puntual, es decir, el el shock, la gente correrá a los bonos...y durará una semana? un mes?...eso es más bien para especuladores porculadores que hagan cortos o persigan un evento, pero hablando de estabilización y tendencia, eso ya no se lo compro (ojo, no he invertido tiempo en escucharle en este video , pero le recuerdo de hace ya un año al menos, y aquí seguimos...)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 May 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Le parece poco "lo ca´pasao"?



Que ha pasaooo ?..


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 May 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Que ha pasaooo ?..



Noséqué de una pandemia, nosécuantos de una inflación, nosécómo de una invasión. Está el mundo tó loco, en cualquier momento, a alguien se le va a ocurrir dispararle al presidente Kennedy o incluso a John Lennon…


----------



## Muttley (26 May 2022)

Charla con Charlando de minas, JRAleixà y Hugo Ferrer sobre macro, la situación FED y el oro


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No dice por qué razón piensa que el dinero que salga de la bolsa no se irá al oro y a las materias primas. Si piensa que los bonos de un país que entrará en una recesión mayor que la del 29, con una deuda brutal y una moneda agonizante, serán mejores que el oro, que explique sus razones.
> 
> EEUU ya no tiene la opción de una guerra mundial para salir como la potencia hegemónica otra vez.



Ademas cuando los tipos suben los bonos bajan de precio. No tiene mucho sentido lo que dice

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (27 May 2022)

El próximo gobernador del banco central de la República Checa anuncia las medidas que quiere implementar en su mandato:



https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/incoming-czech-central-bank-chief-wants-more-stocks-gold-to-make-bank-profitable-weekly



En estas medidas se incluye un rápido aumento en las reservas de oro hasta alcanzar las 100 toneladas desde las 11 que tiene actualmente.

Dejo aquí un link del que sólo he podido leer el titular ya que es de pago:









BOE Gold Trades at Rare Discount in Sign of Central Bank Selling


Gold stored at the Bank of England has been trading at an unusually low price, in a sign that central banks may be shedding some of their holdings.




www.bloomberg.com





"El oro almacenado en el Banco de Inglaterra ha estado cotizando a un precio inusualmente bajo, en una señal de que los bancos centrales podrían estar deshaciéndose de algunas de sus tenencias."

Noticias contradictorias...


----------



## Caracol (28 May 2022)

Arriba.

75 millones de onzas en Registered de el COMEX. Esto pilla ritmo.


----------



## kikepm (28 May 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El FIAT es deuda y siempre una representación de lo que está garantizando (en occidente inmuebles en la mayoría de los casos) asi que nunca puede ser 0, siempre valdrá al menos el valor de lo que representa, o sea que vale lo que lo garantiza.



Efectivamente. El valor del fiat nunca llega a ser cero, hay que reconocer la verdad siempre, aunque les duela a los metaleros.

Por ejemplo, hacia finales de 2023 1923, un papier mark valía aproximadamente 10^-14 libras, es decir, 0,00000000000001 libras.

Y, como todo el mundo sabe, 0,00000000000001 es distinto de 0.

(mantener el fiat, que es buena reserva de valor, estúpidos).


----------



## OBDC (28 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Efectivamente. El valor del fiat nunca llega a ser cero, hay que reconocer la verdad siempre, aunque les duela a los metaleros.
> 
> Por ejemplo, hacia finales de 2023, un papier mark valía aproximadamente 10^-14 libras, es decir, 0,00000000000001 libras.
> 
> ...



Cierto, hay que hacerle caso a los listos que venden oro que dicen que compren los demás (el comercio es intercambio de bienes, y en este caso es cambiar oro por FIAT que denostan pero lo pillan a cambio de las reliquias)....(contradicción inside?) y lo mas triste es que tambien aceptan pagos en cryptos....
No te voy a llamar estúpido, porque la definición que tienes arraigada en tu cabeza no es coincidente con la RAE.








Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Pintxen (29 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Efectivamente. El valor del fiat nunca llega a ser cero, hay que reconocer la verdad siempre, aunque les duela a los metaleros.
> 
> Por ejemplo, hacia finales de 2023, un papier mark valía aproximadamente 10^-14 libras, es decir, 0,00000000000001 libras.
> 
> ...



A finales de 1.923, no?


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 May 2022)

It is happening?









Russia Is Returning To The Gold Standard And China Is Going To Be Next


The most profound seismic shift in the global monetary bedrock in decades is happening right before our eyes, and no one seems to notice or care. Eventually, they will have to.




quoththeraven.substack.com





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HAL 9000 (30 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> It is happening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algún día valdrá lo que tiene que valer. 
Algún día. 
Pero lo cierto es que estamos llegando a un punto muy cercano al colapso y esto de momento sigue siendo una pantomima.


----------



## Jotac (31 May 2022)

Sigue lloviendo...vaya tela...no será por no tener oportunidades para cargar mochila...


----------



## Jotac (1 Jun 2022)

Vergüenza...esto para kos que confían en el sistema...por el bien común...









El Tribunal europeo ve ''legal'' la resolución del Popular y cierra la puerta a indemnizaciones


El Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TJUE) falla por fin sobre la resolución del Banco Popular de junio de 2017 que llevó a los accionistas y bonistas de la entidad a perder toda su inversión, valorada en más de 2.000 millones de euros en el caso de los tenedores de títulos. El tribunal...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Jun 2022)

Bawumia charges African Central Banks to build up gold reserves to withstand economic shocks


African central banks have been urged to partner with the mining sector and build up their gold reserves in order to withstand the headwinds buffeting their economies in the wake of the Covid-19 pandemic and the Russia-Ukraine conflict.




mobile.ghanaweb.com





El vicepresidente de Ghana hace un llamamiento a los bancos centrales africanos para que aumenten sus reservas de oro ante los desafíos generados por el "virus" y la guerra de Ucrania.

Dice lo mismo que llevo diciendo desde hace dos años: las cadenas de suministro están rotas y se van a reconstruir con una nueva arquitectura monetaria en la que el oro va a ser imprescindible para estabilizar las diferentes divisas.

Recomienda que los bancos centrales africanos compren la producción local de oro. Este proceso ya está en marcha en varios países y posiblemente se unan más en breve.

El llamamiento del vicepresidente de Ghana denota urgencia ya que los cambios en el panorama internacional se suceden muy rápido.


----------



## FranMen (2 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones arrinconan a Rusia y cae en default por no pagar intereses de demora


El Comité de Derivados Crediticios en EEUU ha decidido declarar el impago de Rusia al incumplir con los intereses de demora del cupón de bono, que asciende a 1,9 millones de dólares, ante la imposibilidad de utilizar dólares por las sanciones. Rusia pagó el cupón el 2 de mayo, pero el...



www.eleconomista.es




¿Alguien puede explicar la trascendencia de esta noticia? Default de un país como Rusia por no pagar 1,9 millones de $ de intereses de demora? Activación de los CDS? Qué podemos esperar? Quién gana y quién pierde?


----------



## Furillo (2 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Las sanciones arrinconan a Rusia y cae en default por no pagar intereses de demora
> 
> 
> El Comité de Derivados Crediticios en EEUU ha decidido declarar el impago de Rusia al incumplir con los intereses de demora del cupón de bono, que asciende a 1,9 millones de dólares, ante la imposibilidad de utilizar dólares por las sanciones. Rusia pagó el cupón el 2 de mayo, pero el...
> ...



Yo creo que simplemente estamos sufriendo la propaganda de guerra. 

Por desgracia, nuestro país no es neutral en este conflicto.


----------



## Gusman (2 Jun 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> Vergüenza...esto para kos que confían en el sistema...por el bien común...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El bien comun consiste en ir expoliando a la gente poco a poco o en pequeños grupos hasta esclavizar a todos y someterlos a tu antojo.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (2 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Las sanciones arrinconan a Rusia y cae en default por no pagar intereses de demora
> 
> 
> El Comité de Derivados Crediticios en EEUU ha decidido declarar el impago de Rusia al incumplir con los intereses de demora del cupón de bono, que asciende a 1,9 millones de dólares, ante la imposibilidad de utilizar dólares por las sanciones. Rusia pagó el cupón el 2 de mayo, pero el...
> ...



¿No es mañana cuando pudieran ser deslistadas toda una serie de empresas chinas de los mercados americanos?


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2022)

Peter Schiff: Why Shouldn't You Give Up On Gold And Silver? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2022)

Pese al gran incremento, en general, la gente prefiere seguir gastando como cigarras.




__





36% Of Americans Making $250,000 Are Living Paycheck To Paycheck | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2022)

Trade deficit widens on high oil import bill


According to the data, the high value of imports is mainly because of an about 92% jump in the cost of purchase of crude oil at $18.14 billion in May 2022 compared to $9.47 billion in May 2021.




www.hindustantimes.com




“The second major commodity to raise India’s import bill in May this year was gold. Its import jumped about 760% at $5.82 billion from $677 million in the same month a year ago, the data showed.”

En onzas son unos 3 millones en mayo


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Pese al gran incremento, en general, la gente prefiere seguir gastando como cigarras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es absolutamente broootal y demoledor, para estamparles en la pvta cara a la caterva burbuvoxitada habitual que pregona los parabienes del "modo de vida americano", que se gana allí muuusssshoooo y se vivie muy bien y que lo de los gastos desaforados en educación y sanidad son "pequeñeces" de rojelios....


----------



## risto mejido (6 Jun 2022)

*nada, que se lo quedan, menudos piratas los anglos, y mas tontos nosotros por dejarles custodiar al zorro las gallinas...

Transferencia de oro monetario austriaco de Londres a Suiza, planificada en 2015, aún no ha llegado*
POR TYLER DURDEN
DOMINGO, 05/06/2022 - 17:30
_Por Jan Nieuwenhuijs de Gainesville Coins_
*Un plan concebido por el banco central de Austria en 2015 para trasladar 50 toneladas de su oro monetario de Londres a Suiza no se ha realizado siete años después. Aquí hay una introducción a lo que podría haber sucedido.*



Desde 2007, el banco central de Austria ( _Oesterreichische Nationalbank_ , en adelante "OeNB") posee unos pocos kilogramos menos de 280 toneladas de oro. En un informe publicado por el "tribunal de cuentas" de Austria ( _Rechnungshof_ , RH) de febrero de 2015, se afirmaba que Austria tenía demasiado metal (82 %) en Londres en el Banco de Inglaterra (BOE). El tribunal de cuentas concluyó que todos los contratos entre OeNB y sus depositarios externos, pero principalmente el de Inglaterra, contenían deficiencias y faltaban medidas de auditoría.
Poco después, el banco central de Austria anunció un nuevo concepto de almacenamiento. Se revisarían y modificarían los contratos con depositarios externos, se repatriarían 90 toneladas almacenadas en BOE y se transferirían 50 toneladas de Londres a Suiza. Dentro de cinco años (para 2020), el nuevo concepto de almacenamiento debería haberse completado.

En 2018 , OeNB anunció que había repatriado 90 toneladas desde Londres , antes de lo previsto. Se llevó a casa hasta el cincuenta por ciento del oro de OeNB, dividido entre las propias bóvedas de OeNB (90 toneladas) y las bóvedas de la Casa de la Moneda de Austria (50 toneladas). Sin embargo, la transferencia de oro de Londres a Suiza aún no se había realizado.
Desde enero de 2020 hasta enero de 2022 , hubo un gráfico en el sitio web de OeNB que sugería que había llegado todo el metal que se suponía que estaba ubicado en Suiza, aunque en la letra pequeña decía: _"A más tardar en 2020, OeNB habrá completado la implementación de su política de almacenamiento de oro en Suiza”._

Es muy probable que hasta el día de hoy no haya llegado nada del oro que estaba previsto trasladar de Londres a Suiza. En algún momento después de enero de 2022, el gráfico anterior desapareció del sitio web de OeNB . Ahora la página web dice:


> _La reubicación [de Londres a Suiza] se pospuso hasta que se hayan resuelto los obstáculos organizativos y logísticos._



En un correo electrónico, OeNB me escribió:


> _Podemos confirmar que la reubicación ha sido pospuesta. Sin embargo, no se nos permite divulgar ningún detalle para cumplir con las obligaciones contractuales de mantener los secretos comerciales de los socios externos involucrados._



De hecho, OeNB sabía que la transferencia se retrasaría mucho antes de 2022. En el Informe anual de 2015 de OeNB, se muestra el plan original: 90 toneladas serían repatriadas desde BOE y 50 toneladas serían transferidas desde el Reino Unido a Suiza para 2020 (para almacenar 50% en Austria, 30% en el Reino Unido y 20% en Suiza). El mismo plazo fue divulgado en el Informe Anual 2016 de la OeNB .

El plan original se adaptó por primera vez en el Informe Anual 2017 de OeNB . La fecha límite se eliminó y se reemplazó por: "Nueva política de almacenamiento de oro". Mientras tanto, cero oro había llegado a Suiza para entonces. Todavía el 3% se almacenó en Suiza, lo mismo que antes del nuevo concepto de almacenamiento de oro.

Según las fechas de publicación de los informes, OeNB debe haber concluido que el envío a Suiza se pospondría entre mayo de 2017 y mayo de 2018. La repatriación del oro desde Londres se realizó según lo programado.
¿Qué pudo haber sucedido entre mayo de 2017 y mayo de 2018 que hizo que OeNB tuviera que esperar más de seis años para trasladar su oro de Londres a Suiza?
Debido a la complejidad de esta investigación, he decidido publicar mi análisis en varias partes, al menos tres, tal como lo veo ahora. En los próximos artículos, nos centraremos en el papel del BOE, el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS) y las bóvedas del banco central suizo, donde se suponía que estaba el oro ahora.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *nada, que se lo quedan, menudos piratas los anglos, y mas tontos nosotros por dejarles custodiar al zorro las gallinas...
> 
> Transferencia de oro monetario austriaco de Londres a Suiza, planificada en 2015, aún no ha llegado*
> POR TYLER DURDEN
> ...



Sir Francis Drake aprueb este post


----------



## FranMen (6 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *nada, que se lo quedan, menudos piratas los anglos, y mas tontos nosotros por dejarles custodiar al zorro las gallinas...
> 
> Transferencia de oro monetario austriaco de Londres a Suiza, planificada en 2015, aún no ha llegado*
> POR TYLER DURDEN
> ...



Esas estanterías tienen que ser muy resistentes para aguantar ese peso


----------



## mike69 (6 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Esas estanterías tienen que ser muy resistentes para aguantar ese peso



Los lingotes de madera pesan poco hombre. 



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## frankie83 (6 Jun 2022)

A mi me gustaría saber porque algunos estados han llevado el oro a Londres y no a suiza, especialmente Austria que tiene suiza al lado

fueron obligados o es que tienen algún beneficio o qué pasa?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *nada, que se lo quedan, menudos piratas los anglos, y mas tontos nosotros por dejarles custodiar al zorro las gallinas...
> 
> Transferencia de oro monetario austriaco de Londres a Suiza, planificada en 2015, aún no ha llegado*
> POR TYLER DURDEN
> ...



Ay, si alguien nos hubiera hablado a tiempo del riesgo de contraparte. En fin, que puede hacerse ya. Si es que cuando algo es de no saberse…


----------



## L'omertá (7 Jun 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Ay, si alguien nos hubiera hablado a tiempo del riesgo de contraparte. En fin, que puede hacerse ya. Si es que cuando algo es de no saberse…



Este tipejo lo explica bastante bien lo de ese riesgo.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Jun 2022)

__





WGC: Zentralbanken im April 2022 wieder Nettogoldkäufer


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende April 2022 berücksichtigt. Die weltweiten Goldreserven... - Veroeffentlicht am 07.06.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Transacciones de oro de los bancos centrales en abril

Compran:

Uzbekistán: +8,7 toneladas
Turquía: +5,6 toneladas (+1,3 toneladas los bancos comerciales turcos)
Kazajistán: +5,3 toneladas
India: +0,9 toneladas
Irlanda: +0,8 toneladas
Serbia: +0,2 toneladas
Francia: +0,1 toneladas

Venden:

Filipinas: -5,0 toneladas
Alemania: -0,9 toneladas
República Checa; -0,1 toneladas
Méjico: -0,1 toneladas


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Jun 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Este tipejo lo explica bastante bien lo de ese riesgo.



quién ese ese crack del vidrio?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> quién ese ese crack del vidrio?



Un ciudadano peligroso… Y debe dedicarse al remo, porque dice siempre las verdades del barquero


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso lo de Turquía, con lo mal que están y comprando oro, quizás sea precisamente por eso, con la inflación que tienen el oro es una buena defensa. Creo haber leído inflación del 97% en alimentos en un año


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es curioso lo de Turquía, con lo mal que están y comprando oro, quizás sea precisamente por eso, con la inflación que tienen el oro es una buena defensa. Creo haber leído inflación del 97% en alimentos en un año



Cosa será de ir remojando barbas, y todo eso


----------



## sebboh (7 Jun 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Un ciudadano peligroso… Y debe dedicarse al remo, porque dice siempre las verdades del barquero



con la camiseta lo dice todo : P


----------



## risto mejido (8 Jun 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> con la camiseta lo dice todo : P
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082858



Q es forero lo tenemos claro , verdad?


----------



## FranMen (8 Jun 2022)

Subasta, puede que a alguien le interese
Coronas austrohúngaras 30,49 gr oro





Muebles para subastar - Subastas - Generalitat Valenciana







hisenda.gva.es


----------



## risto mejido (9 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spielzeug ya no te pasas por el foro, que pasa , se esperan tus aportaciones como agua de mayo


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2022)

Una pequeña curiosidad: el metal rutenio debe su nombre a Rusia porque se descubrió en la universidad de Kazan aunque el origen de la palabra ruteno hace mas bien referencia a los Ucranianos. 
La rus de Kiev es considerada por algunos el origen de Rusia aunque posteriormente se impusiera la de Moscú. 
Las cosas no son tan fáciles como nos las presentan y las historias de los países geográficos y políticos se imbrican por encima de las fronteras (con ello no defiendo a nadie)








Rutenio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org












Pueblo ruteno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## HAL 9000 (9 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> spielzeug ya no te pasas por el foro, que pasa , se esperan tus aportaciones como agua de mayo



Y las de Long gamma, y las de esseri, y las de Carlos zorro, y las de negrofuturo.... 
La cuestión es que el Fiat se hunde pero los joros y las platas no brillan. Por lo menos en el nivel que yo esperaba. Aun me acuerdo del mapa del Tesoro de Cromartie en el que la cup & handle dibujada a lápiz proyectaba a plata (y por solidaridad mecánica al oro) a cotas estratosféricas.... En fin, que emosioengañaos


----------



## HAL 9000 (9 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Un promedio de 9% anual no lo considero precisamente una falta de brillo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084475



Pues yo creo q acertamos en lo del colapso pero fallamos en lo de los metales.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (9 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> spielzeug ya no te pasas por el foro, que pasa , se esperan tus aportaciones como agua de mayo


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> spielzeug ya no te pasas por el foro, que pasa , se esperan tus aportaciones como agua de mayo



No tengo nada nuevo que aportar que no haya dicho anteriormente:

1. La doctrina de guerra ha cambiado y se desarrolla principalmente en el frente económico y cognitivo. Operaciones psicológicas y sanciones económicas es lo que estamos viendo.

2. Uno de los principales objetivos en la guerra actual son las cadenas de suministro que se rompen por operaciones psicológicas ("medidas sanitarias" que cierran puertos) o sanciones económicas que buscan causar malestar social para que la población del territorio enemigo se levante contra su gobierno.

3. El dólar es el arma de dominación de "soft power" más poderosa ya que permite crear un esquema de castigo-recompensa en función a decisiones políticas que favorecen o limitan el acceso al mismo en los mercados internacionales.

Todo lo que estamos viviendo son manifestaciones de un conflicto cada vez más grave que utiliza otro tipo de armas más adecuadas a las circunstancias actuales (destrucción mutua asegurada en caso de conflicto convencional). El objetivo del conflicto es el cambio de sistema monetario:









Enduring Preeminence


The US dollar might slip, but it will continue to rule



www.imf.org





El FMI publicaba hace poco este artículo sobre la fortaleza del dólar y lo poderoso que es pese a los intentos de "desdolarizacion". La "desdolarizacion" es el origen del conflicto ya que desde 2012 quedó claro que su uso como medio de pago no estaba garantizado después de que EEUU bloquease a Irán del SWIFT.

Desde 2012 Rusia y China se llevan preparando para que el uso del dólar como arma les afecte lo menos posible (aumentando reservas de oro, creando sistemas de validación de transacciones alternativos al SWIFT, firmando tratados bilaterales de intercambios comerciales en divisas nacionales que dejan fuera al dólar...)

Actualmente tanto Rusia como China están preparadas para una guerra total de carácter económico. Y parece que occidente también está dispuesta a ella viendo que están dispuestos a sufrir los daños que les van a causar las medidas de guerra económica que están imponiendo.

Poco más, todo lo anterior ya lo había comentado en otros post o hilos del foro. Pero aquí sigo, si hay novedades interesantes aquí las pondré...

Saludos!


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No tengo nada nuevo que aportar que no haya dicho anteriormente:
> 
> 1. La doctrina de guerra ha cambiado y se desarrolla principalmente en el frente económico y cognitivo. Operaciones psicológicas y sanciones económicas es lo que estamos viendo.
> 
> ...



Lo que veo es que la lucha contra el dólar, de momento, de forma aparentemente, paradójica, lo está reforzando mientras las monedas más débiles se hunden


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo que veo es que la lucha contra el dólar, de momento, de forma aparentemente, paradójica, lo está reforzando mientras las monedas más débiles se hunden



El rublo está superando al dólar pese a que el principal objetivo de las sanciones económicas a Rusia era que se hundiera. 

Mientras Rusia exporte en rublos y tenga una balanza comercial positiva, no van a poder hacer nada. De hecho, las sanciones buscan impedir que Rusia tenga balanza comercial positiva impidiendo que exporte incluso aunque eso suponga quedarse sin gas, petróleo, uranio, níquel, cereales, fertilizantes...

El resto de países con balanza comercial positiva toman nota de lo que ocurre y actuarán en consecuencia para garantizar su propia seguridad económica y evitar que la desdolarizacion en curso arrastre su divisas al abismo. Exportar en la propia divisa va a ser la base del proceso de desdolarizacion.

También el resto de países toman nota de la independencia financiera que proporciona el oro custodiado dentro de las propias fronteras y del papel estabilizador para la divisa que suponen las compras de oro por parte del banco central (hace poco dejé el link del llamamiento del gobierno de Ghana para adquirir oro precisamente por esos motivos).

De todas formas, estos procesos tienen tiempos largos de implementación. Por ejemplo, desde comienzos de los años 60 ya se podía ver que el sistema monetario surgido en Bretton Woods era inviable ya que EEUU podía imprimir más dólares que oro tenía en custodia. El proceso de arbitraje entre el precio oficial del oro y el precio del oro en el mercado duró cerca de una década hasta que EEUU se vio obligado a abandonar la convertibilidad del oro a un precio fijo en dólares ya que de otra forma hubiera tenido que declararse en bancarrota.

En mi opinión, hay otro proceso de arbitraje derivado de exportar en la propia divisa que explico en este hilo:






Arbitraje oro-rublo: jaque al rey y movimiento obligado para occidente


Las grandes transformaciones del sistema monetario van precedidas de un proceso de arbitraje que se aprovecha de sus incoherencias internas y hacen inevitable un cambio en las reglas de juego. El anterior cambio en el sistema monetario se produjo también tras un proceso de arbitraje que...




www.burbuja.info





También va a ser un proceso lento que durará varios años hasta que el arbitraje haga reventar el sistema monetario actual basado en el dólar. Viendo lo dicho al comienzo, lo más probable es que el oro sustituya al dólar como referencia monetaria mundial en el nuevo sistema que surge en este momento en el que Rusia finalmente implementa el esquema monetario que anunció en 2014:






*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info





8 años para poderlo implementar, como digo, son plazos largos los que se manejan en temas monetarios... No hay noticias diarias, las noticias de carácter monetario pasan desapercibidas y es difícil saber su relevancia precisamente porque los efectos de tales medidas no son inmediatos.

Disfruten de los plazos largos en estos temas que la vida es muy corta como para desear que los acontecimientos se aceleren.


----------



## ESC (10 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 8 años para poderlo implementar, como digo, son plazos largos los que se manejan en temas monetarios... No hay noticias diarias, las noticias de carácter monetario pasan desapercibidas y es difícil saber su relevancia precisamente porque los efectos de tales medidas no son inmediatos.
> 
> Disfruten de los plazos largos en estos temas que la vida es muy corta como para desear que los acontecimientos se aceleren.



Sobre este asunto tengo muy presente a la dinastía ming:

_La dinastía Ming temprana intentó utilizar papel moneda, con salidas de lingotes limitadas por su prohibición del comercio exterior privado._

_Al igual que sus antepasados, la moneda experimentó una falsificación e hiperinflación masivas. (En 1425, los billetes Ming se cotizaban a aproximadamente el 0,014% de su valor original bajo el emperador Hongwu).

Los billetes permanecieron en circulación hasta 1573, pero su impresión finalizó en 1450. Las monedas menores se acuñaron en metales básicos, pero el comercio se realizó principalmente con lingotes de plata. __Como su pureza y peso exacto variaban, fueron tratados como lingotes y medidos en tael. Estos " sycee " de fabricación privada se empezaron a utilizar en Guangdong y se extendieron al bajo Yangtze en algún momento antes de 1423, año en que se volvió aceptable para el pago de obligaciones fiscales.

A mediados del siglo XV, la escasez de plata en circulación provocó una contracción monetaria y una extensa reversión al trueque.

El problema se resolvió mediante la importación de contrabando, luego legal, de plata japonesa (principalmente a través de portugueses y holandeses ) y plata española de Potosí transportada en los galeones de Manila. _

_Los impuestos provinciales debían pagarse en plata en 1465; el impuesto a la sal, en 1475; y corvée, en 1485. A finales de los Ming, la cantidad de plata utilizada era extraordinaria: en un momento en que los comerciantes ingleses consideraban decenas de miles de libras una fortuna excepcional, el clan de comerciantes Zheng participaba regularmente en transacciones valoradas en millones de taels. Sin embargo, una segunda contracción de la plata ocurrió a mediados del siglo XVII cuando el rey Felipe IV comenzó a hacer cumplir las leyes que limitaban el comercio directo entre la América del Sur española y China aproximadamente al mismo tiempo que el nuevo shogunato Tokugawa en Japón restringió la mayoría de sus exportaciones extranjeras, cortando el acceso de los holandeses y portugueses a su plata.

El dramático aumento en el valor de la plata en China hizo que el pago de impuestos fuera casi imposible para la mayoría de las provincias. In extremis, el gobierno incluso reanudó el uso de papel moneda en medio de la rebelión de Li Zicheng._

--------------------------------------------------------------

No descarto que estemos a las puertas de una estanflación mundial para la que no hay precedentes. No estaríamos hablando de invertir en metales tan siquiera, esto sería otra cosa. La hecatombe, un efecto dominó de impagos a gran escala. 

No me queda más remedio que señalarlo como tal a juzgar por la historia pues no hay precedente alguno de retornos a patrones oro o plata amables mientras se mantiene la ilusión fiat. Siempre es un camino de una sola dirección que acaba de forma abrupta. El proceso en el que estamos inmersos arranca hace tres siglos y a día de hoy se da a escala global...

Estas palabras pueden sonar a la típica representación de un ciego harapiento vaticinando el fin del mundo a las puertas de una catedral durante la edad media, pero qué le voy a hacer, hay motivos lógicos como para pensar en tal desenlace. 

Muchas veces soy pesado o azuzo a los foreros con exigir un retorno a fórmulas monetarias tradicionales y duras, tonto de mi. A estas alturas de la vida ya debería haber aprendido que la gente se mueve ante todo por necesidad.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (10 Jun 2022)

Buenos días,

Estoy pensando en invertir en oro o plata.
No sé si comprar monedas o lingotes de oro/plata.

No busco que la moneda tenga valor numismático, solo que el oro o la plata me salga lo más barato posible respecto el precio de cotización. Para el tema de la plata, creo que si compras un lingote de plata lleva IVA.

Entonces, en el caso de las monedas de plata de segunda mano supongo que no hay que pagar iva.

Qué modelos de monedas de plata (o de oro) son mejores para invertir a largo plazo?
Qué es eso de los napoleones??? perdón por la ignorancia, soy nuevo en el tema. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jun 2022)

la fuente tiene que ser misco si o si , pero ayer leia un articulo en reddit donde eeuu instaba a los paises africanos a que no compren cereales rusos por eso de lo que estaban haciendo con ucrania y tal.
o los eeuu son tontos y no se dan cuenta que sino compran grano ruso mueren de hambre o prefieren que mueran de hambre para intentar joder a los rusos.

me gustaria como y en que moneda esta pagando el titanio boeing y airbus y si tienen cojones a dejar de comprarlo


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jun 2022)

¿Estados Unidos exigió que África boicoteara los cereales rusos?


Se dice que los diplomáticos estadounidenses en África advirtieron a una docena de estados africanos sobre la compra de cereales rusos. De acuerdo a




lejournaldelafrique.com





aqui lo explican


----------



## Tichy (10 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Estoy pensando en invertir en oro o plata.
> No sé si comprar monedas o lingotes de oro/plata.
> ...



No existen atajos fáciles con respuestas en cuatro líneas. Yo empezaría leyendo este hilo, no entero, pero al menos el primer post.


----------



## unaburbu (10 Jun 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Pues yo creo q acertamos en lo del colapso pero fallamos en lo de los metales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084496



Para mí el hecho de que el oro y la plata sigan congelados me viene a disipar si los peak son reales o artificiales. Creo que es obvio que estamos ya cayendo por el precipicio, pero que la caída actual es provocada, una demolición controlada. De ahí que los metales por excelencia no se hayan disparado y los derivados puedan mantenerlos sin inflación. Pero esa situación es insostenible. El día que el madmax sea real, no habrá dios que impida la explosión del precio de oro y plata. Todavía no estamos en el peak oil real. El día D la barra de pan costará media onza de plata y el engaño será evidente.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Sobre este asunto tengo muy presente a la dinastía ming:
> 
> _La dinastía Ming temprana intentó utilizar papel moneda, con salidas de lingotes limitadas por su prohibición del comercio exterior privado._
> 
> ...



El mundo de las catedrales se ha terminado al igual que terminará el mundo de la deuda como sistema y modo de vida


----------



## ELOS (10 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> la fuente tiene que ser misco si o si , pero ayer leia un articulo en reddit donde eeuu instaba a los paises africanos a que no compren cereales rusos por eso de lo que estaban haciendo con ucrania y tal.
> o los eeuu son tontos y no se dan cuenta que sino compran grano ruso mueren de hambre o prefieren que mueran de hambre para intentar joder a los rusos.
> 
> me gustaria como y en que moneda esta pagando el titanio boeing y airbus y si tienen cojones a dejar de comprarlo



Esperemos que los africanos demuestren ser más listos que los irrecuperables europeos


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jun 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Para mí el hecho de que el oro y la plata sigan congelados me viene a disipar si los peak son reales o artificiales. Creo que es obvio que estamos ya cayendo por el precipicio, pero que la caída actual es provocada, una demolición controlada. De ahí que los metales por excelencia no se hayan disparado y los derivados puedan mantenerlos sin inflación. Pero esa situación es insostenible. El día que el madmax sea real, no habrá dios que impida la explosión del precio de oro y plata. Todavía no estamos en el peak oil real. El día D la barra de pan costará media onza de plata y el engaño será evidente.



¿No será que al haber establecido Rusia un cambio de 5.000 rublos por gramo, si se dispara el oro también se dispararía el rublo?


----------



## Muttley (10 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Estoy pensando en invertir en oro o plata.
> No sé si comprar monedas o lingotes de oro/plata.
> ...


----------



## ELOS (10 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> ¿No será que al haber establecido Rusia un cambio de 5.000 rublos por gramo, si se dispara el oro también se dispararía el rublo?



Pues si es obvio que manipulan el precio del oro y así putean a Putin (valga la redundancia)...blanco y en botella.
Su precio seguirá por los suelos.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta sobre el tema del almacenaje del oro/plata (que obviamente no se puede guardar en casa).
*En España, ¿cual es la forma mejor de almacenar oro/plata?*

- Supongamos 4 lingotes de oro de 1Kg cada uno.
- Supongamos 200 lingotes de plata de 1Kg cada uno.

Qué opciones hay? que riesgos tienen?
No sé si alquilar una caja de seguridad en un banco o una entidad privada.

Tengo muchas dudas a ese respecto:
- ¿Tienen un seguro por si sufren un robo? hasta qué cantidad cubre el seguro? hay que declarar el contenido de la caja?
- ¿Cuanto cobran cada año?
- Hacienda o el gobierno ¿pueden abrir dichas cajas en un momento dado? Véase la nueva ley de seguridad nacional que autoriza al político de turno a expropiar (con el apoyo de la oposición). Entiéndase que no estamos metidos en ningún lío judicial.
- ¿Qué tal almacenar el oro en otro país? Entiendo que solo hay que declarar a hacienda cuando vendes el oro/plata y obtienes una ganancia.

No sé si hay que declarar a hacienda en el momento que compras oro en tienda física con factura o si solo lo declaras una vez lo vendes.

Aclaro que no me interesan CDFs ni ETFs ni Acciones.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

De todas formas esa cantidad de metal es muy valiosa como para no tener ciertas garantías de protección (no legal ni jurídica).

En ese caso yo diversificaria y guardaría parte en alguna bóveda o caja de seguridad custodiadas


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todas las preguntas que haces quedan respondidas con una simple frase:
> 
> *"Si no está en tus manos, no es tuyo"*
> 
> Al estado, ni los buenos días.



Qué opinas de la custodia de los lingotes en suiza?
No es por hacer spam, pero he visto este anuncio:





Custodia oro


Andorrano Joyería le ofrece de invertir en oro asignado. Una manera segura a la hora de comprar oro. Sea propietario de lingotes custodiados en Bóvedas de alta seguridad.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com





No sé hasta qué punto es legal. Entiendo que si yo declarado a hacienda que lo tengo ahí no voy a tener ningún problema.


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Qué opinas de la custodia de los lingotes en suiza?
> No es por hacer spam, pero he visto este anuncio:
> 
> 
> ...



En un mundo tan cambiante la neutralidad de leyes en Suiza no me harían confiar en esa opcion


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En un mundo tan cambiante la neutralidad de leyes en Suiza no me harían confiar en esa opcion



¿Por qué motivo desconfías de Suiza?
Entonces ¿donde lo guardas? porque una cantidad así está claro que no se puede dejar en casa.
¿En Singapur? ¿en Alemania? ¿en UK? ¿cual es el sitio más seguro?


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> ¿Por qué motivo desconfías de Suiza?
> Entonces ¿donde lo guardas? porque una cantidad así está claro que no se puede dejar en casa.
> ¿En Singapur? ¿en Alemania? ¿en UK? ¿cual es el sitio más seguro?



No es Suiza, es la situación actual de incertidumbre y de que se van a imponer nuevas "leyes".

Precisamente Suiza olvidó su supuesta neutralidad fiscal y se unió a las sanciones internacionales contra Rusia.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No es Suiza, es la situación actual de incertidumbre y de que se van a imponer nuevas "leyes".
> 
> Precisamente Suiza olvidó su supuesta neutralidad fiscal y se unió a las sanciones internacionales contra Rusia.



Suiza nunca ha sido neutral, lo que hace siempre es jugar a dos bandas.
Por una parte ha bloqueado los activos rusos allí y por otra parte sigue permitiendo que los contratos de materias primas (que rusia vende a nivel mundial) se sigan ejecutando en Suiza. Así contentan a USA y Rusia. Es muy diferente ser neutral (de verdad) que jugar a dos bandas.

Pero prefiero no desviarme del tema.
*La pregunta es ¿como almacenar el oro de forma segura?*


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Suiza nunca ha sido neutral, lo que hace siempre es jugar a dos bandas.
> Por una parte ha bloqueado activos rusos allí y por otra parte sigue permitiendo que los contratos de materias primas (que rusia vende a nivel mundial) se sigan ejecutando en Suiza. Así contentan a USA y Rusia. Es muy diferente ser neutral y jugar a dos bandas.
> 
> Pero prefiero no desviarme del tema.
> La pregunta es ¿como almacenar el oro de forma segura?



Es que si eres neutral y no juegas a dos bandas, estás muerto.

Ya di mi opinión anteriormente y sigo diciendo que nunca hay forma segura para nada, y menos con ésta incertidumbre.
Seguiría la lógica de no guardar tos los huevos en la misma cesta y repartiría en bóvedas y "colchones y sartenes".
Pura lógica


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> ¿Por qué motivo desconfías de Suiza?



En 2011, Suiza ató su destino al euro cuando ligó el franco suizo con éste. Con todas sus consecuencias:

- El secreto bancario (acuerdo de transparencia tributaria con la UE en 2015) 

- Abandonar su tradicional neutralidad (es una considerada una "divisa hostil" por Rusia, participa en una guerra económica que incluye sanciones, confiscación de activos desde 2022). 

Una nación implicada en una guerra económica que ha demostrado que no tiene reparos en confiscar activos y que coopera activamente con las autoridades tributarias de países de la Unión Europea (también en guerra económica).

Las guerras son imprevisibles y los países implicados (y Suiza lo está) pueden tomar medidas desesperadas (lo están haciendo con sanciones económicas que hacen más daño al sancionador que al sancionado).

En guerra, se añade un riesgo geopolítico a la custodia de activos por parte de terceros. Cómo siempre, diversificar lugares de custodia suele ser la mejor opción, en este caso que comentas en diferentes jurisdicciones, no sólo en una que aparenta ser neutral pero no lo es.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

Gracias a los dos por la info.
Entonces entiendo que lo más seguro sería repartir el oro/plata en diferentes bóvedas de seguridad en varios países.
Claro, el problema que tiene eso es el coste del almacenaje, me van a cobrar un dineral cada año en concepto de alquiler y seguros... No sé hasta qué punto es rentable por una cantidad equivalente a unos 200K euros. Yo creo que hacerlo de esta manera sería para cantidades de 10M o más.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

Qué os parece Liechtenstein o Andorra? más seguro que Suiza o igual?
En todo caso, incluso en Suiza, creo que van a estar bastante más seguros que en España. Esto está claro...


----------



## OBDC (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Gracias a los dos por la info.
> Entonces entiendo que lo más seguro sería repartir el oro/plata en diferentes bóvedas de seguridad en varios países.
> Claro, el problema que tiene eso es el coste del almacenaje, me van a cobrar un dineral cada año en concepto de alquiler y seguros... No sé hasta qué punto es rentable por una cantidad equivalente a unos 200K euros. Yo creo que hacerlo de esta manera sería para cantidades de 10M o más.



Si contrastar costes de almacenamiento, riesgos, problemas con el fusco y demás y sin considerar la pérdida al monetizar, no veo el beneficio ni para 2, 20, ni 200k.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si contrastar costes de almacenamiento, riesgos, problemas con el fusco y demás y sin considerar la pérdida al monetizar, no veo el beneficio ni para 2, 20, ni 200k.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Has pronunciado la palabra BENEFICIO y aquí la mayoría la excluimos del oro y solo dejamos PROTECCION DEL VALOR


----------



## mike69 (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Qué os parece Liechtenstein o Andorra? más seguro que Suiza o igual?
> En todo caso, incluso en Suiza, creo que van a estar bastante más seguros que en España. Esto está claro...



Me interesa porque venta de oro CMC tiene un servicio de custodia de metales y el depósito está en Andorra. 

¿Alguna opinión al respecto?

Y por ahí arriba le doy la razón al conforero que dice que si no lo tienes en tu poder no es tuyo. Pero cuando todo empeore van a ir a por todo lo que tiene valor y el oro y la plata estarán en el punto de mira también. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## FranMen (11 Jun 2022)

Francisco Llinares ya lo ha dicho, lo mejor un buen huerto, estanco y medio metro de profundidad


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

Con el oro busco un almacén de valor a largo plazo. No ganar dinero a corto-medio plazo.
Para ganar dinero a corto plazo ya tengo otras vías.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Me interesa porque venta de oro CMC tiene un servicio de custodia de metales y el depósito está en Andorra.
> 
> ¿Alguna opinión al respecto?
> 
> ...



yo valoraría que aunque lo custodien ellos que yo tenga la llave de la caja y pueda ir a verlo y tocarlo de vez en cuando SIN avisarles. Y ver como lo tienen segregado dentro de una caja de seguridad con mis propios ojos.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Francisco Llinares ya lo ha dicho, lo mejor un buen huerto, estanco y medio metro de profundidad



1) la plata se degrada a la intemperie. El oro ni idea.
2) como te vea alguien puedes tener un problema muy serio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Jun 2022)

Bhalla subidon a metiooo...ahora si q si...


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Bóvedas para 4 lingotes de Kg???
> 
> Suiza, Singapur, UK ???
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de los 200 lingotes de plata que plantaba el forero.
Y esa cantidad ya es más complicada de guardar


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Te olvidas de los 200 lingotes de plata que plantaba el forero.
> Y esa cantidad ya es más complicada de guardar



Claro, ese el tema. Me gustaría tener plata además de oro. No solo oro. La plata ocupa mucho espacio.

La idea es vender un piso por una buena oferta que me han hecho y usar el dinero para comprar oro/plata.
Por eso estoy indagando sobre este tema, para valorar las diferentes opciones posibles y ver los pros y contras en cada caso.

Gracias por todas las respuestas.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

Gracias por la información.

Claro, el tema de las bóvedas privadas para cantidades relativamente pequeñas tiene el problema del coste de almacenaje y que hacienda las pueda abrir si hay lío.

Por eso planteaba la opción de una caja de seguridad en el extranjero. Pero es que a nivel logístico, para disponer del oro/plata es un follón de narices. Luego declarar el oro a hacienda si lo sacas del país o si lo vendes fuera...

Una duda, en el momento que compras oro se paga por transferencia y te hacen factura. ¿Hay que declarar la compra del metal en la renta? ¿o solo se declara en el momento que lo vendes y obtienes una ganancia?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> 1) la plata se degrada a la intemperie. El oro ni idea.
> 2) como te vea alguien puedes tener un problema muy serio.





Mira ese video y luego me dices otra vez lo de la plata.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Mira ese video y luego me dices otra vez lo de la plata.



Ya, enterrarlo.
Pero para eso necesitas vivir en el campo y tener un terreno de tu propiedad que esté vallado. Esa solución no es factible si vives en un piso en la ciudad.

Si lo haces en un sitio abierto cualquiera, a parte de que te pueden ver, los detectoristas pueden encontrarlo si ven que la tierra está removida xD

Aún así gracias por el vídeo, es interesante para sacar ideas


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Claro, ese el tema. Me gustaría tener plata además de oro. No solo oro. La plata ocupa mucho espacio.
> 
> La idea es vender un piso por una buena oferta que me han hecho y usar el dinero para comprar oro/plata.
> Por eso estoy indagando sobre este tema, para valorar las diferentes opciones posibles y ver los pros y contras en cada caso.
> ...



Sin querer entrar en asuntos personales, pero si quieres acumular metales preciosos por garantizar el valor de tu patrimonio, dicen que uno de los sitios donde puede ser un salvavidas es precisamente en la vivienda. A no ser que tengas varias, yo por ej. no vendería para comprarlo todo en metales.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Sin querer entrar en asuntos personales, pero si quieres acumular metales preciosos por garantizar el valor de tu patrimonio, dicen que uno de los sitios donde puede ser un salvavidas es precisamente en la vivienda. A no ser que tengas varias, yo por ej. no vendería para comprarlo todo en metales.



El tema es que tengo varias y quiero vender una.
De todas maneras, la compré en 2002 por 220k y ahora en 2022 me van a pagar unos 250k.
De haber comprado oro en 2002 con esos 220k calcula lo que habría ganado.
Si te contara los líos que he tenido con los inquilinos... algunos no pagan y la justicia se te puede tirar entre 1-2 años en echarlos (y mientras tanto tienes que pagar los impuestos por el alquiler que no estás cobrando). Tener varias viviendas no te creas que es una inversión tan rentable. Especialmente en un sitio como España donde no se respeta la propiedad privada.


----------



## Muttley (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jun 2022)

Con las palabras de lagarde del otro día se me ocurrio que la voladura controlada de la economia va ir vía fragmentacion de la Eurozona.

Es imposible que la deuda de los Pigs aguanten una subida de tipos, y los nórdicos no peemitirán una compra induscriminada de deuda basura en esas condiciones.

Es cuestion de tiempo que "nos echen" de la union monetaria y volvamos a la neopeseta.
Imaginaros lo que va a pasar con los ahorros y la devaluacion que vamos a ver si se da ese escanario...para nada descartable 

Activos duros (y de calidad) mandan.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Con las palabras de lagarde del otro día se me ocurrio que la voladura controlada de la economia va ir vía fragmentacion de la Eurozona.
> 
> Es imposible que la deuda de los Pigs aguanten una subida de tipos, y los nórdicos no peemitirán una compra induscriminada de deuda basura en esas condiciones.
> 
> ...



Como veis ese escenario?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como veis ese escenario?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues un €uro B, y tira millas


----------



## Muttley (11 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como veis ese escenario?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Acertado. 
No comprarán deuda o lo harán a intereses draconianos. 
O se recorta mucho y hay mucha sangre en lo público o ….
…estamos fuera. 

Lo normal sería lo primero.
Se como funcionan los hombres de negro de la UE (en otras áreas no económicas) y van a pasar por encima de los chiringuitos patrios. 
Son implacables. O eso…o te dejan caer.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (11 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Con las palabras de lagarde del otro día se me ocurrio que la voladura controlada de la economia va ir vía fragmentacion de la Eurozona.
> 
> Es imposible que la deuda de los Pigs aguanten una subida de tipos, y los nórdicos no peemitirán una compra induscriminada de deuda basura en esas condiciones.
> 
> ...



veo más probable lo siguiente:

- de entrada Alemania le está diciendo a los PIGS que no se pasen de listos porque, en el momento en que ellos quieran, pueden dejar que se dispare la prima de riesgo y se les vaya al 5-10%. En un escenario como ese pueden tener revueltas sociales y líos muy gordos en esos países. Creo que quieren empezar a meter miedo. De entrada, los grandes fondos se están poniendo cortos de deuda española/italiana y largos de deuda alemana. Solo con ese spread pueden inflarse a ganar pasta.

- Si la cosa se pone muy fea veo perfectamente posible que los países solventes del norte de europa (como alemania, holanda...) se salgan ellos mismos del euro de forma coordinada y creen un neo-euro fuerte. Por tanto, el norte dejará a su suerte el antiguo euro-débil (con la super-deuda) para los países más manirrotos y despilfarradores (como italia, españa, grecia...).

Si los países serios del norte de europa no respaldan al euro, perderá casi todo su valor.
¿Quién va a confiar en una moneda gestionada por el gobierno de españa e italia? madre mía, si están casi al nivel de argentina.


----------



## OBDC (11 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Has pronunciado la palabra BENEFICIO y aquí la mayoría la excluimos del oro y solo dejamos PROTECCION DEL VALOR



La protección del valor es el beneficio, y considerando proteger el valor no veo que se haga ya que al mismo momento de la compra se asume un buen porcentaje de pérdida si te interesara monetizar.
No veo la protección del valor de comprar algo a 10 y en el acto posterior valga 9 si lo quiero vender.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## ELOS (11 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La protección del valor es el beneficio, y considerando proteger el valor no veo que se haga ya que al mismo momento de la compra se asume un buen porcentaje de pérdida si te interesara monetizar.
> No veo la protección del valor de comprar algo a 10 y en el acto posterior valga 9 si lo quiero vender.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Mi idea de proteger el valor de mis bienes sería la histórica sobre que el oro me permitiera obtener otros bienes, incluso a pérdidas, que hubiese obtenido con dinero Fiat.
Esto sería en una hipotética pero cada vez más probable caída del sistema monetario.


----------



## IvanRios (11 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como veis ese escenario?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Es el escenario más probable, que España regrese a una neopeseta o Mortadelo. Así, durante un fin de semana y por supuesto sin previo aviso se realizaría la "operación", dando como resultado que los antiguos euros de los españoles y ahora mortadelos, al lunes siguiente, habrán perdido (por especular un poco) el 50% de su valor; y durante los siguientes meses, inflación galopante de los mortadelos para rematar la "jugada".


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (11 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La protección del valor es el beneficio, y considerando proteger el valor no veo que se haga ya que al mismo momento de la compra se asume un buen porcentaje de pérdida si te interesara monetizar.
> No veo la protección del valor de comprar algo a 10 y en el acto posterior valga 9 si lo quiero vender.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Toda compra-venta de activos a través de un negocio tiene sus comisiones (aunque sean ocultas)
Como ejemplo, puedes pasarte por el hilo de compraventa entre particulares y ver los precios en bullion o monedas circuladas a las que se suelen comprar y vender. Prácticamente a spot a fecha de los anuncios.
Es como comparar la compra-venta de coches a través de concesionarios o entre particulares. Si quieres el servicio de liquidez inmediata y ciertas garantías, tendrás que pagar o cobrar lo que ellos te ofrezcan.


----------



## FranMen (11 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> 1) la plata se degrada a la intemperie. El oro ni idea.
> 2) como te vea alguien puedes tener un problema muy serio.



3) que se te olvide donde lo enterraste 
4) que mueras y tus herederos ni lo huelan


----------



## OBDC (11 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Mi idea de proteger el valor de mis bienes sería la histórica sobre que el oro me permitiera obtener otros bienes, incluso a pérdidas, que hubiese obtenido con dinero Fiat.
> Esto sería en una hipotética pero cada vez más probable caída del sistema monetario.



Si cae el sistema monetario querrás latas de atún porque no habrá mercancías. Ya lo has vivido en la pandemia, el problema es el abasto si cae la cadena de distribución que es lo primero que va a caer con una caída del sistema financiero. Ya te digo que si no tienes alimento, serás el que mas oros tengas del cementerio. Ni eso, te los robaran donde no tengas opción de defenderlo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## FranMen (11 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como veis ese escenario?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Cuando las cosas se pongan feas veo un sálvese el que pueda y tonto el último.
No obstante el euro papel es difícil de controlar, primero hacerlo digital y así es fácil separar euros A y B, distintos tipos de interés…


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> veo más probable lo siguiente:
> 
> - de entrada Alemania le está diciendo a los PIGS que no se pasen de listos porque, en el momento en que ellos quieran, pueden dejar que se dispare la prima de riesgo y se les vaya al 5-10%. En un escenario como ese pueden tener revueltas sociales y líos muy gordos en esos países. Creo que quieren empezar a meter miedo. De entrada, los grandes fondos se están poniendo cortos de deuda española/italiana y largos de deuda alemana. Solo con ese spread pueden inflarse a ganar pasta.
> 
> ...



Esta retórica de los países serios del norte ha cansado, hace años que ha cansado 

quizás nos creemos que esos son Todos Santos? Seres de luz? No es quizás por el “liderazgo” de esos inútiles alemanes que también estamos donde estamos ?

si no confiáis los español en españa, quien va a confiar, un anglo?


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (12 Jun 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esta retórica de los países serios del norte ha cansado, hace años que ha cansado
> 
> quizás nos creemos que esos son Todos Santos? Seres de luz? No es quizás por el “liderazgo” de esos inútiles alemanes que también estamos donde estamos ?
> 
> si no confiáis los español en españa, quien va a confiar, un anglo?



Aprende a leer entrelineas, no digo que los norteños sean unos santos.
Digo que, comparados con españa/italia/grecia son mucho menos despilfarradores y corruptos. Que no es lo mismo que dices tu.

Y yo sí confío en España, en quién no confío es en su clase dirigente porque son unos corruptos sin remedio. Para empezar están gastando 6.600M€/mes más de lo que ingresan. Supongo que sabes lo que va a pasar con la prima de riesgo cuando el BCE deje de comprar deuda pública española, verdad? ¿Sabes que PP y PSOE han apoyado una ley que permite expropiar a quién quieran en caso de falta de solvencia económica del estado? Mírate la reforma de la ley de seguridad nacional.

Es una vergüenza lo que están haciendo. Pero las consecuencias no las van a pagar ellos, las vamos a pagar los pringados currantes como nosotros. Especialmente los ahorradores, que son los que más van a perder. Y sin olvidarnos de los cientos de miles de trabajadores que se van a quedar sin trabajo debido a la pésima gestión política de esta crisis. A final de año vencen lo de los ERTES y ya están empezando las consultas de los empresarios a los bufetes para convertir los ERTES en ERES. Van a haber despidos masivos y quiebre masivo de empresas zombies. Se acerca un huracán económico.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (12 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> te respondo









no sé por qué me has puesto ese gráfico. Con mi crítica no hablaba de la gente común, me refería a los gobiernos. No he dicho que los norteños de a pie sean más honrados que nosotros.

igualmente te aporto este otro gráfico para que veas el nivel de la gestión política de cada país.


----------



## Gusman (12 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Estoy pensando en invertir en oro o plata.
> No sé si comprar monedas o lingotes de oro/plata.
> ...



Debes ser un troll si tu cuenta es de 2013 y muestras tal ignorancia.


----------



## Gusman (12 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Ya, enterrarlo.
> Pero para eso necesitas vivir en el campo y tener un terreno de tu propiedad que esté vallado. Esa solución no es factible si vives en un piso en la ciudad.
> 
> Si lo haces en un sitio abierto cualquiera, a parte de que te pueden ver, los detectoristas pueden encontrarlo si ven que la tierra está removida xD
> ...



Para que quieres oro y plata si vives en un piso en la ciudad? Si te quedas ahi estaras muerto y no te servira de nada.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> no digo que los norteños sean unos santos.
> Digo que, comparados con españa/italia/grecia son mucho menos despilfarradores y corruptos.
> 
> Y yo sí confío en España, en quién no confío es en su clase dirigente porque son unos corruptos sin remedio. Para empezar están gastando 6.600M€/mes más de lo que ingresan. Supongo que sabes lo que va a pasar con la prima de riesgo cuando el BCE deje de comprar deuda pública española, verdad? ¿Sabes que PP y PSOE han apoyado una ley que permite expropiar a quién quieran en caso de falta de solvencia económica del estado? Mírate la reforma de la ley de seguridad nacional.
> ...



Como hipótesis es lo que se ve.
La cuestión es ¿Llegado un punto, tanta gente jodida no va tomar la justicia por su mano?

Ahora saldrán los de turno a decir que la gente es una cagada, tonta y demás.

Y le contesto con la misma observación. Sí, sí, pero llegado UN PUNTO, ¿Alguien se piensa que no va a haber una buena cantidad de cientos de miles que no se van a tomar la justicia por su mano?

Te aseguro que si llega ese punto, la rabia y la venganza arrasarán y esto se convertirá en un país fallido de facto donde nada será como es ahora. Reiremos todos.

- He borrado lo que no iba dirigido a mí, para no liar-


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1087409



Jaja defrauda dice.. si el impuesto es abusivo, defraudar es un deber


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (12 Jun 2022)

He estado dándole vueltas al tema de si lingotes o monedas.

Estoy viendo en el hilo de compra-venta que los particulares solo mercadean con monedas. Es muy raro que se hagan ventas de lingotes (tanto de oro como de plata).

*He estado leyendo un poco sobre el tema y creo que hay problemas con vender lingotes entre particulares porque es muy complicado verificar que un lingote de oro o plata es auténtico*. *En cambio con las monedas se puede mirar muy fácilmente* sin necesidad de comprar una máquina de radar para analizar interiormente los lingotes (que nadie tiene y que vale miles de euros).

Teniendo esto en cuenta,* creo que comprar lingotes es una tontería. Porque si en algún momento quiero venderlos tengo 2 opciones:*

1- En la tienda de venta de oro (donde podrían verificarlos) pero donde me van a pagar una cantidad ridícula muy inferior al precio spot.

2- Con un particular me voy a encontrar que aunque le enseñe la factura de compra y el certificado de autenticidad, siempre hay la posibilidad de que el lingote de oro esté rellenado con barras de Tungsteno. Debido a esto los pesos y medidas son prácticamente iguales pero el lingote contiene menos oro. *La contraparte no tiene manera de confirmar si lo que le vendo es auténtico o no.

Pregunta a los foreros particulares que comercian con oro y plata:

¿Merece la pena comprar lingotes en tienda para luego venderlo a particulares? *después de darle muchas vueltas creo que son mucho mejor las monedas. No sé como lo veis.

*Por otra parte, para el tema de hacienda, tengo otra duda: *
Supongamos que yo compro monedas de oro a un particular y este no me da factura.
Si años después yo vendo esas monedas a otro particular y quiero declararlo, ¿como demuestro a hacienda a qué precio las he comprado? Ya que como sabéis no es lo mismo tributar por una ganancia de 500€ que declarar la venta completa de la moneda y poner una "ganancia" de 2000€.
En caso de vender una cantidad grande de monedas de oro a otro particular ¿es mejor hacerlo ante notario? lo digo para tener algún documento que respalde al precio que las he vendido para luego declararlo a hacienda. Y naturalmente muchos particulares querrán solo trato en mano y sin declarar nada... para una moneda o dos es una tontería, pero con 200k euros no puedo hacer eso ni de coña (tengo que declararlo si o si o me crujen).


----------



## OBDC (12 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> He estado dándole vueltas al tema de si lingotes o monedas.
> 
> Estoy viendo en el hilo de compra-venta que los particulares solo mercadean con monedas. Es muy raro que se hagan ventas de lingotes (tanto de oro como de plata).
> 
> ...



Has pillado el truco considerando que entre particulares vas a tener una ganancia del 100% y con profesionales te van a crujir. 
Ahora considera el almacenarlo, el trasladarlo a otros países y demás y que no puedes rentabilizar......
Mucha movida y con riesgo todavía que te cruja Hacienaga o te secuestran al chiquillo para que digas donde escondite el tesoro...
Con la que va s caer mejor mantenerse líquido que empezarán los chollos como en el 2010 en breve.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (13 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> He estado dándole vueltas al tema de si lingotes o monedas.
> 
> 2- Con un particular me voy a encontrar que aunque le enseñe la factura de compra y el certificado de autenticidad, siempre hay la posibilidad de que el lingote de oro esté rellenado con barras de Tungsteno. Debido a esto los pesos y medidas son prácticamente iguales pero el lingote contiene menos oro. *La contraparte no tiene manera de confirmar si lo que le vendo es auténtico o no.*



Mi opinión: Lingotes para los bancos de lingotes y para capitales muy gordos. Para que empiece a ser rentable manejar lingotes en vez de monedas estamos hablando de varias decenas de kilos.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> He estado dándole vueltas al tema de si lingotes o monedas.
> 
> Estoy viendo en el hilo de compra-venta que los particulares solo mercadean con monedas. Es muy raro que se hagan ventas de lingotes (tanto de oro como de plata).
> 
> ...



Desde el bar, porque no tengo ni idea, pero, supongo que si compras a particular sin factura, tendrás que vender a particular sin factura si no quieres que te sableen los vividores del señor.
Creo que es lo que hace la gente.
No creo que compres 200k a particulares tan fácilmente ni mucho menos que las puedas vender en un plis plas.
O sea, que la venta tendría que ser a particulares sin factura y de a poco, como dicen. O bien irte a chiringuito oficial y declarar por el total si no tienes factura (una locura). O bien comprar con factura. O bien hacer apaños con alguien que tenga tienda y se preste.
Desconozco (aunque supongo que sí, pero no lo sé, ni si es en todos lados así) si en las casas de subastas, los que ponen el género quedan "fichados" y por tanto tienen que declarar.

Olvídate de los lingotes. Problema que te ahorras fácilmente.
Salvo que lo hagas todo oficial, con factura de compra y venta, declaración y consigas buen precio.
Pero te cierras posibilidades de entrada y te sablearán.


----------



## cr0nosX7WP (13 Jun 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Desde el bar, porque no tengo ni idea, pero, supongo que si compras a particular sin factura, tendrás que vender a particular sin factura si no quieres que te sableen los vividores del señor.
> Creo que es lo que hace la gente.
> No creo que compres 200k a particulares tan fácilmente ni mucho menos que las puedas vender en un plis plas.
> O sea, que la venta tendría que ser a particulares sin factura y de a poco, como dicen. O bien irte a chiringuito oficial y declarar por el total si no tienes factura (una locura). O bien comprar con factura. O bien hacer apaños con alguien que tenga tienda y se preste.
> ...



Te agradezco la respuesta.
Yo lo que había pensado era en vender una vivienda y hacer una gran compra de oro (unos 200k euros). Esa compra se la haría a una tienda online (en forma de monedas) y con factura.

Pero tampoco me cierro a comprar pequeños lotes a particulares poco a poco. Si veo uno que está bien de precio pues igual me lanzo. De esto probablemente no voy a tener factura o no ser que ellos me la den. Supongo que la mayoría no querrán facilitarme la factura original de compra y además solo aceptarán efectivo, no transferencias.

El tema es que si algún día quiero vender esto a alguien, va a tener que ser un particular si o si. No puedo vender a una tienda a precio de risa ni a un banco de lingotes por ser una cantidad relativamente pequeña para ellos. En este caso, si supongamos que quiero vender 50k euros en monedas, eso tengo que declararlo. Entonces no sé si me vale solo con el comprobante de la transferencia bancaria y la factura original de compra. ¿Sería suficiente para justificar ante hacienda el importe ganado (o perdido) en la operación? No sé si, al ser cantidades tan grandes, si hace falta que lo haga un notario. Esta es la principal duda que tengo.


----------



## ELOS (13 Jun 2022)

Es que lo normal no es ni vender mucha cantidad de golpe ni mucho menos comprar de golpe con o sin factura.
Sería una locura comprar 200k en oro en muy poco tiempo porque no sabes si en ese momento está caro o barato


----------



## ElMayoL (13 Jun 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esta retórica de los países serios del norte ha cansado, hace años que ha cansado
> 
> quizás nos creemos que esos son Todos Santos? Seres de luz? No es quizás por el “liderazgo” de esos inútiles alemanes que también estamos donde estamos ?
> 
> si no confiáis los español en españa, quien va a confiar, un anglo?



En 10 años los “países serios del norte” estarán poblados por moronegros.


----------



## Furillo (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> He estado dándole vueltas al tema de si lingotes o monedas.
> 
> Estoy viendo en el hilo de compra-venta que los particulares solo mercadean con monedas. Es muy raro que se hagan ventas de lingotes (tanto de oro como de plata).
> 
> ...



Es muy sencillo, si compras sin factura y vendes con factura, declaras a Hacienda como si te hubiera costado 0 y hubieses ganado el total de lo vendido. Dicho esto, ¿Quién te va a vender 200.000€ de oro sin factura!


----------



## MISTER ANTI (13 Jun 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> En 10 años los “países serios del norte” estarán poblados por moronegros.



Los moronegros son necesarios en todos estos países del norte, no has leído la agenda 2030?


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (13 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Quién te va a vender 200.000€ de oro sin factura!



Escribidme al privado si tal


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Jun 2022)

MISTER ANTI dijo:


> Los moronegros son necesarios en todos estos países del norte, no has leído la agenda 2030?



Solo los del norte? Pronto tendremos haitianos y no solo, traídos directamente desde la frontera USA a los que hay que sumar la moronegrada. Ah, y desde la semana pasada los argelinos vendrán en masa a agradecernos el acuerdo unilateral de nuestro querido Antonio I el guapo sobre el Sahara ESPAÑOL.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2022)

Señores, parece que se acerca otra ventana de oportunidad para atesorar metales:




__





Stocks Open With 5th Largest 'Sell Program' In History; Bonds, Bitcoin, & Bullion All Battered | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2022)

Será Japón el que detone la bomba atómica de la deuda?




__





Black Monday: All Hell Breaks Loose As Stocks Plunge Into Bear Market, Curve Inverts, Cryptos Crater | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com












El yen se desploma a un mínimo de 24 años frente al dólar


El yen se ha hundido este lunes a su nivel más bajo frente al dólar desde 1998 -el dólar/yen ha saltado por encima de la marca de 135-, después de que el dato de inflación de Estados Unidos publicado el viernes haya impulsado la brecha de política monetaria cada vez mayor entre Japón y la...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## HAL 9000 (13 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Señores, parece que se acerca otra ventana de oportunidad para atesorar metales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere...


----------



## L'omertá (13 Jun 2022)

Hoy octubre llega antes.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> El que no se consuela es porque no quiere...



No se trata de hacerse rico si no de simple supervivencia


----------



## HAL 9000 (13 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No se trata de hacerse rico si no de simple supervivencia



Sí, sí. Pero buenas pajillas caen cuando se fantasea con la quiebra del Comex y del Lbma. Somos adventistas del día del descubrimiento de precios (que siempre está ahí, justo en el horizonte), devotos del verdadero dinero en medio de un paréntesis artificial iniciado en 1971.
Eso de conservar el valor ni siquiera se está cumpliendo. He estado estos dos últimos años construyendo el Arca contra el diluvio que se avecina y los precios de la madera/clavos se han triplicado. 
La tormenta del colapso civilizatorio está ya descargando sobre nosotros y, lo que debería estar ya sirviendo de salvavidas, sigue sin inflarse a su legítimo volumen. 
Así lo veo yo y no creas q no me jode.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso *sólo es lo que tu crees que va a ocurrir*, los que piensan en eliminar el efectivo tienen unos intereses en ello, también saben que eso es imposible de hacer, pero con que un 80 % les siga la corriente (tu entre ellos) ya les vale.
> 
> Por mi parte, seguiré con el uso del efectivo y evitando al máximo todo tipo de control social mediante lo digital.
> 
> ...



Hombre, no se puede decir que sea únicamente una creencia fantasiosa del conforero, o algo tan "novelesco" o "futurista" como confinar a millones de personas ilegalmente con la excusa de un timovirus; tampoco será porque no han anunciado su intención de erradicar el efectivo, meter CDBCs y que no tengas nada pero seas feliz.

Al 20% que no lo aceptemos nos lo pueden imponer. Igual al principio puede que haya reservas indias para disidentes, pero esas cosas no duran mucho.

Y la posibilidad de confiscar los MPs que son el tema del hilo siempre está ahí, con mejores o peores condiciones, robo a mano armada o "una oferta que no podrás rechazar".





__





Confiscando la plata: USA 1934


A santo de este hilo: Confiscando el Oro: USA 1933 Donde @AYN RANDiano2 decía que "Este es uno de mis motivos para preferir la Plata al Oro. El oro me da yuyu, y uno de los motivos es que ya lo confiscaron en el "paraíso capitalista". Y dedicado a mis colegas metaleros. Ahora que tanto se habla...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Solo se puede confiscar lo que se sabe que existe, si tus posesiones no dejan rastro, ¿cómo pueden confiscártelas?
> 
> El dinero en efectivo no se puede controlar si no deja un rastro, por eso algunos sueñan con prohibirlo, pero no quieren reconocer que prohibir el dinero en efectivo es tan estéril como prohibir el sexo o el alcohol.
> 
> ...



El dinero de verdad (MPs) ya se prohibió de facto con éxito.

El efectivo que tenemos es dinero fiat, no un activo con valor intrínseco y demanda de consumo como el alcohol. Se demanda únicamente por su función monetaria.

Si el estado emisor lo prohíbe puedes probar a pagar con él, pero va a ser como si intentas pagar con un naipe de Heraclio Fournier en el 99% de las tiendas, lo cual reduce bastante tu capacidad adquisitiva. 

¿Cuántos establecimientos aceptan el pago en pesetas ahora que ya no es convertible? ¿Crees que podrías pagar de forma fluida con aquellos euros que tengan valor numismático, por ejemplo en una tienda de comestibles cualquiera? ¿O que habría alguna reticencia?

Y volviendo al tema MPs, o tienes factura y Hacienda sabe que lo tienes, o no tienes factura y ello dificulta su compraventa a particulares de ideario afín, básicamente como reserva de valor de liquidez algo viscosa, que es para lo que los tenemos todos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>



Pero algo tiene que ver también el hundimiento del euro frente al dólar; el tío Sam está sacrificando a Europa para tirar unos añitos más:









Euro Dollar Exchange Rate (EUR USD) - Historical Chart


Interactive historical chart showing the daily Euro - U.S. Dollar (EURUSD) exchange rate back to 1999.




www.macrotrends.net


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que compra y vende metales sin factura de por medio y que no han tenido ningún problema para hacerlo.
> 
> Los que más problemas pueden tener precisamente son los mojigatos del "todo con factura" por dejar rastro de sus movimientos.
> 
> He presenciado operaciones c/v de muy alto valor sin que exista ninguna factura, en pesetas y en euros.



Hombre, hablamos de una situación hipotética de eliminación de efectivo y confiscación de MPs, no de lo que fue la práctica antaño o sigue siendo hogaño.

Yo he visto personalmente promociones pagadas con fajos gordos de billetacos de 10.000 de las antiguas pesetas.

Y no hace tanto tiempo se usaban sacas de monedas de oro, práctica milenaria.

_Panta rei_, y tal.

Los caveats que he expresado siguen sin refutar:

a) La prohibición de los billetes y sus sutitución por CDCBs es algo anunciado y sin escapatoria posible, pagar con un billete de euro desmonetizado es como intentarlo con un billete de 1 millón de bolívares o con un naipe
b) Hacienda nos controla cada vez más, y eso a la fuerza dificulta los intercambios con MPs, tanto los controlados como los no controlados.

Y ojo que soy metalero, sólo comento verdades evidentes contra las que toca pensar cómo protegerse.

O ir a fuego para que eso jamás llegue a pasar.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Jun 2022)

Los temas de discusión de Bilderberg 2022 indican la gravedad de la situación actual:

1. *Realineamientos geopolíticos* (apenas unos pocos países están apoyando las sanciones a Rusia y entre los que las apoyan hay diferencias dada la dependencia de materias primas rusas)

2. *Desafíos de la OTAN *(la diversidad de intereses entre los países miembros amenaza con hacer saltar el tratado por los aires ya que estamos en pleno reordenamiento geopolítico)

3. *China *(recién acaba su segunda "ola de coronavirus" que camufla la guerra económica que lleva a cabo camuflada como "medidas sanitarias")

4. *Realineamiento del Indo-Pacífico *(el reordenamiento geopolítico es especialmente intenso en esta zona, como ejemplo el conflicto abierto en las islas Salomón)

5. *Competencia tecnológica chino-estadounidense *(especialmente en el tema de las telecomunicaciones y lo que rodea la implementación del 5g necesario para que la CBDC China pueda ser utilizada como medio de pago cotidiano fuera de sus fronteras)

6. *Rusia *(ha implementado el sistema monetario que anunció hace ocho años de exportar en rublos, el sistema cobra sentido si se incluye al oro como sustituto del dólar)

7. *Continuidad del gobierno y la economía* (parece que esperan o ven posible que haya graves problemas políticos y económicos en los próximos tiempos)

8. *Disrupción del Sistema Financiero Global* (disrupción que consiste en que los países exportadores exigen los pagos de sus productos en su propia divisa lo que revierte el funcionamiento del sistema monetario actual y supone una amenaza directa a las actuales divisas de reserva)

9. *Desinformación *(el engaño siempre empieza por las propias tropas para que vayan donde se les ordene sin que conozcan los peligros a los que se enfrentan, operaciones psicológicas desde todos los bandos en conflicto)

10. *Seguridad y sostenibilidad energética *(las sanciones a Rusia es la única forma que tiene occidente de evitar que tenge superávit comercial y su disrupción monetaria no se materialice)

11.* Salud pospandemia *(la falta de medicamentos sigue agravándose por la ruptura de la cadena de suministro cuyo centro neurálgico se encuentra en Wuhan, China)

12*. Fragmentación de las sociedades democráticas *(la guerra de IV generación está generando que cada vez más parte de la población bajo el mandato de los que se reúnen en este club, perciba a sus gobernantes como un peligro)

13. *Comercio y desglobalizacion *(control de daños: la única forma de enfrentarse a la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro por parte de China y la "disrupción monetaria rusa" es una nueva forma de autarquía para los países Bilderberg)

14. *Ucrania* (la guerra proxi donde luchan los diferentes bandos en conflicto y que puede escalar ya que se usa armamento convencional)






Los temas de discusión de Bilderberg 2022 indican la gravedad de la situación actual


1. Realineamientos geopolíticos (apenas unos pocos países están apoyando las sanciones a Rusia y entre los que las apoyan hay diferencias dada la dependencia de materias primas rusas) 2. Desafíos de la OTAN (la diversidad de intereses entre los países miembros amenaza con hacer saltar el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jun 2022)

Buen artículo de Lyn ALden





__





May 2022 Newsletter: Inflation or Recession







www.lynalden.com





Dice que la situación actual no es la del 29, ni la de los años 70, sino que es más comparable a la de los años 40, en las que como ahora había una alta inflación (también causada, entre otros por una guerra), pero con bajos tipos de interés (a diferencia de los 70). Como sabeis la guerra acabó en un nuevo standart monetario (Bretton Woods), y es posible que esto acabe de igual forma ( esto último no lo dice Alden, es cosecha mía).





__





May 2022 Newsletter: Inflation or Recession







www.lynalden.com


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Estoy pensando en invertir en oro o plata.
> No sé si comprar monedas o lingotes de oro/plata.
> ...



Nadie te va a constestar aquí. Esto es como si entras en la facultad de matemáticas a decirle al catedrático de topología que tienes pensado aprender a sumar. Leéte los hilos desde el principio, que está todo allí.


----------



## frankie83 (14 Jun 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nadie te va a constestar aquí. Esto es como si entras en la facultad de matemáticas a decirle al catedrático de topología que tienes pensado aprender a sumar. Leéte los hilos desde el principio, que está todo allí.



Bueno, mejor que mire algún vídeo porque aquí hay también decenas y decenas de páginas de basura ;-)


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> Gracias a los dos por la info.
> Entonces entiendo que lo más seguro sería repartir el oro/plata en diferentes bóvedas de seguridad en varios países.
> Claro, el problema que tiene eso es el coste del almacenaje, me van a cobrar un dineral cada año en concepto de alquiler y seguros... No sé hasta qué punto es rentable por una cantidad equivalente a unos 200K euros. Yo creo que hacerlo de esta manera sería para cantidades de 10M o más.



Bullionvault


----------



## FranMen (14 Jun 2022)

__





The Market Is "On The Edge Of A Huge Collapse" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## HAL 9000 (14 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay mercado de verdac. 
El mercado está rotoc.
El precio está msnipulado a la bajac. 
Etcec. 
1850 pavos/onza es un buen soporte y no creo que baje de ahic.

Dónde habré oído yo esta coplilla.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Jun 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> No hay mercado de verdac.
> El mercado está rotoc.
> El precio está msnipulado a la bajac.
> Etcec.
> ...



¿Exceso de exposición a la BiTamina C? Pregunto…


----------



## Furillo (14 Jun 2022)

Sergio Ramos y Pilar Rubio presumen de haberse comido un chuletón bañado en oro: vale 900 euros y se puede comer en Dubái

*Sergio Ramos y Pilar Rubio presumen de haberse comido un chuletón bañado en oro: vale 900 euros y se puede comer en Dubái*






Jaime de las Heras @jaimedlasheras

"El verano ya llegó y la fiesta comenzó" era el grito de guerra del grupo Megalo a principios del año 2000, convertido en furibundo _hit_ estival y ahora recuperamos esta *pegadiza melodía* para abrir la veda de un terror que asola las redes sociales: las vacaciones de las _celebrities_.
Con la gastronomía más que consolidada en los _stories_ de famosos de toda índole, incluyendo deportistas, actores, cantantes, escritores, toreros o _influencers_ era cuestión de tiempo que las *cuentas de Instagram de algunos de ellos* acabasen llenándose de platos y oropel.


Incluso a veces el oropel es tan real como en la última aventura gastronómica del matrimonio conformado por el futbolista *Sergio Ramos* y la presentadora *Pilar Rubio,* cuya parada en Dubái ha sido registrada en los stories de ambos al atiborrarse a costa de *un chuletón de vaca bañado en oro de 24 quilates.*








Oro, lujo, famosos, Dubái… Ningún investigador vería que las pistas nos *llevan inequívocamente al célebre chef turco Nusr-Et,* reputado por su famosa forma de servir la sal (el del gesto del codo), que tiene en la ciudad uno de sus restaurantes más concurridos, ubicado dentro del hotel Four Seasons de Dubái.

Allí la pareja decidió meterse entre pecho y espalda uno de los platos estrella de la carta, el Golden Ottoman Steak, un _rib eye_ de 1.100 gramos de peso que en el despiece español *forma parte del lomo alto,* solo que en este caso se deja la costilla para que resulte más aparente, quitándose de ellas parte de la tapa y la falda, dejando solo la carne más noble.

El precio del filetazo en cuestión son 3.500 dírhams de Dubái, lo que *equivale a unos 900 euros* y donde el precio del baño de oro incrementa el bocado en más de 500 euros la cuenta, pues este corte de carne (que tiene una versión igual pero sin oro) cuesta normalmente 1.450 dírhams dubaitís (al cambio, unos 380 euros).

Viendo el restaurante que es, la ciudad, el _hype_ que tiene el cocinero Nusr-Et y la ubicación (en pleno Four Seasons, un hotel de altísimo lujo) *el precio del corte sin oro no parece escandaloso.* Hasta que lo recubres de oro, claro.


----------



## HAL 9000 (14 Jun 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Exceso de exposición a la BiTamina C? Pregunto…



Lo que yo me pregunto es si a nadie más le cruje la argumentación que da el colega. 

"El mercado está manipulado a la baja."
"El precio del oro es una gran mentira."

Y acto seguido suelta que los 1850 pavos es un buen soporte!. 
Y en qué se supone que se sustenta ese soporte??.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Jun 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es si a nadie más le cruje la argumentación que da el colega.
> 
> "El mercado está manipulado a la baja."
> "El precio del oro es una gran mentira."
> ...



En el sustento del que están hechos los sueños, supongo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Jun 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Sergio Ramos y Pilar Rubio presumen de haberse comido un chuletón bañado en oro: vale 900 euros y se puede comer en Dubái
> 
> *Sergio Ramos y Pilar Rubio presumen de haberse comido un chuletón bañado en oro: vale 900 euros y se puede comer en Dubái*
> 
> ...



Anda coño, a esto se refería aquello de “oro del que cagó el moro”. Imagino que tras hacer la correspondiente digestión, obviamente.


----------



## FranMen (14 Jun 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Sergio Ramos y Pilar Rubio presumen de haberse comido un chuletón bañado en oro: vale 900 euros y se puede comer en Dubái
> 
> *Sergio Ramos y Pilar Rubio presumen de haberse comido un chuletón bañado en oro: vale 900 euros y se puede comer en Dubái*
> 
> ...



De propina al camarero el palo del chuletón (con su recubrimiento)


----------



## ELOS (14 Jun 2022)

Un chuletón a peso spot


----------



## Pintxen (14 Jun 2022)

cr0nosX7WP dijo:


> yo valoraría que aunque lo custodien ellos que yo tenga la llave de la caja y pueda ir a verlo y tocarlo de vez en cuando SIN avisarles. Y ver como lo tienen segregado dentro de una caja de seguridad con mis propios ojos.



Yo si quieres te doy la solución.
Tú me das la pasta a mí y yo te doy unos papelitos escritos en los que pone que tienes el equivalente en oro, y en el momento en el que quieras sacar parte o el total de tu oro yo te prometo que te lo doy. Tranquilo que tu oro lo tendré a buen recaudo, así no te lo roban...
Oye, no me miréis así que tampoco es tan raro lo que estoy proponiendo, esto mismo se hace a diario.


----------



## HAL 9000 (14 Jun 2022)

Recuerdo que un florero aconsejaba guardar los joros en un nicho del pueblo. 
Preferiblemente ocupado.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (14 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Un chuletón a peso spot



Más bien creo que lleva un premium do caralho


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (15 Jun 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> Más bien creo que lleva un premium do caralho



Sabiendo que esas láminas son una chuminada y como estamos en el hilo apropiado, este OFF-TOPIC no se va muy lejos.

Díez láminas de oro 24k de 8x8cms por 17 euros, sin saber el tamaño de la chuleta, con 20 láminas maximisimo se cubre la carne, si chequeaís el enlace, veréis además que el producto está rebajado y el precio que da el fabricante, si no es erróneo, se sitúa por debajo del spot.

Vamos, que yo me sentiría menos engañado si por 900 euros me dan un buen chuleton y de postre, un soberano con un vasito de agua pa tragarlo.

Edit: Parece que no se ve el enlace, Calopez no me jodas el referido (vroma). Si lo buscáis en Amazon, lo encontráis fácil.


----------



## max power (15 Jun 2022)

Custodia - Comprar Oro Online


Servicio de custodia de metales preciosos CMC Metales Preciosos cuenta con una entidad que ofrece servicio de custodia de sus metales preciosos, tanto si la compra ha sido efectuada en nuestra tienda o no. La custodia se realiza en las … Continuar




www.ventadeorocmc.com


----------



## FranMen (15 Jun 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Sergio Ramos y Pilar Rubio presumen de haberse comido un chuletón bañado en oro: vale 900 euros y se puede comer en Dubái
> 
> *Sergio Ramos y Pilar Rubio presumen de haberse comido un chuletón bañado en oro: vale 900 euros y se puede comer en Dubái*
> 
> ...



Aquí chuletón a precio spot, que pague el premium quien quiera 








Pierna de cordero bañada en oro: come al estilo de Pilar Rubio y Sergio Ramos por 45 euros


El restaurador indio Sunny Singh prepara esta receta en un horno tandoor a más de 350 grados




www.laopiniondemurcia.es


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (15 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Aquí chuletón a precio spot, que pague el premium quien quiera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pudiera ir en consumo responsable también.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (15 Jun 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> Pudiera ir en consumo responsable también.



¿Un indio a 400 km de la playa más cercana? Sin lugar a dudas, donde debería ir es en consumo irresponsable…


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (16 Jun 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Un indio a 400 km de la playa más cercana? Sin lugar a dudas, donde debería ir es en consumo irresponsable…



Touché... No se lo niego. 

Esperemos digiera bien el oro y le de tiempo a llegar


----------



## Pintxen (16 Jun 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que el oro no se digiere no puedo evitar imaginarme a ellos dos mirando dentro de la taza del bater y comentando "mira cariño, qué bonito tu ñordo con trocitos de oro!". Verdaderamente lamentable.
No es suficiente con Ucrania, los rusos deberían bombardear todo occidente...


----------



## FranMen (17 Jun 2022)

El futuro (presente) que nos espera con el dinero digital:




__





Chinese Banks Freeze Billions In Deposits: Officials Use Health QR Code To Bar Protestors | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com












China frustra una protesta deshabilitando los códigos QR de salud de los manifestantes


El país aprovecha la infraestructura de vigilancia del COVID para impedir la movilidad de clientes de tres entidades bancarias que querían manifestarse en la provincia central de Henan tras casi dos meses sin poder acceder a sus depósitos, según informa Reuters




www.larazon.es


----------



## bondiappcc (17 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Subasta, puede que a alguien le interese
> Coronas austrohúngaras 30,49 gr oro
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> El futuro (presente) que nos espera con el dinero digital:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy convencido de que China es un gigantesco laboratorio donde se probará a conciencia lo que nos espera al resto de Occidente aprovechando que allí tienen menos remilgos por razones políticas obvias para el control poblacional:

- reconocimiento facial
- "puntos" de buena ciudadanía (como en la serie distópica esa famosa) controlando todo lo que haces usando lo anterior.
- todo controlable online/por el móvil: dinero digital, gestiones administrativas, de saluc, tickets, cuentas bancarias, etc. de forma que puedan BLOQUEARTE totalmente de forma remota sin poder coger ni un autobús sin que lo sepan (o impedírtelo directamente).
- eliminación de todo tipo de papel (de tickets o facturas por ejemplo) y el dinero en efectivo para facilitar todo lo anterior.

Es el mundo de la novela "1984" perfecto vaya, ni en sus mejores sueños.... de hecho por ejemplo en el caso de los cafres que apalearon a las chinas el otro día los pillaron en tiempo récord usando esa tecnología de reconomiento facial pese a que habían huido a otras provincias....

Y por aquí acabarán implantando el dinero digital de forma "suave", seguramente obligando por ejemplo a que la famosa RBU se cobre exclusivamente en digital sin posibilidad de extraer efectivo del cajero con la excusa de que hagas "buen uso" de ella y te la gastes en comida y suministros en lugar de drojas, visssios y alcohol... y si no al tiempo.

El último paso será no ya prohibir el efectivo sino de hacer cosas tan simples como dejar de obligar a los comercios a que tengan cambio... así que sólo por evitar el coñazo de tener que llevar el dinero más o menos justo para hacer tal o cual compra porque no tienen cambio para el billete paco de 20 lerus que llevas para tus latunes la mayoría de la gente se acabará pasando "voluntariamente" al digital, que es todo muy cómodo con el móvil... y la peña que haya acumulado billetazos de 50 lerus bajo el colchón se los comerá con papas a no ser que vaya todo el día con la calculadora encima para comprar lo justo para cada billete....


----------



## Jotac (17 Jun 2022)

para los que aun confien en el sistema de pensiones, actual o sus variantes....


----------



## Jotac (17 Jun 2022)

y me ha saltado este video que alguno ya habreis visto, pero por el que no lo conozca si empieza en esto y tiene dudas...


----------



## Jotac (18 Jun 2022)

calentito calentito.....









No nos hacemos una idea del grado de colapso actual.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Jotac (18 Jun 2022)

A veces miro a mi alrededor, veo a la gente plácidamente en su único momento de descanso o relax de la mierda de día que habrán pasado, intentando liberarse un poco, y me recuerda a la película Margin Call cuando desde el coche saben lo que se les viene encima y miran a la gente que vive y quiere vivir ajena a lo que se avecina, con la promesa de que papá estado te cuida......gasolina 2,40€, algunos alimentos más del doble, euribor hoy a más del 1% estando la referencia al -0,5%...no saben lo que se viene encima y si se lo explicas no quieren saberlo ni tomar alternativas... en mi caso BTC y metales irían en el saco de distintos huevos en distintas cestas, pero bueno, llegarán las cbdc y aplaudiran a SU solución...


----------



## Jotac (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Muttley (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## ELOS (19 Jun 2022)

Camarada, esas monedas serán para el pueblo y todos tus hermanos camaradas


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Te recomiendo el último libro de Ray Dalio. Ya está editado en Español. Interesante para intentar averiguar el futuro más cercano desde un pasado no tan lejano...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Te refieres a este?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095177
> 
> ...



Sí, es ese.

Saludos.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Jun 2022)

Lo del crimen yo no lo tengo tan claro... Al poder le interesa que la población tenga miedo para justificar tal o cual medida, así que usarán la tecnología para protegerse ELLOS o dar golpes de efecto, al currito de a pie le darán mucho por ahí... La prueba está en que hoy día aquí en España podrían atajar muy fácilmente la problemática de los delincuentes multireincidentes con un simple cambio legislativo porque la poli los tiene a todos más que fichados y controlados pero interesa tener a la población mosqueada y que trague sin rechistar otras cosas... Eso sí, cuando les interesa pillan bien rápido y quitan de enmedio a quien estorbe, eso no lo dudes....

Pasa lo mismo con el dinero digital, lo quieren establecer obligatorio para supuestamente limpiar el sistema de dinero negro y criminaleh, cuando la realidad es que será la excusa para que todos los curritos estemos estrechamente controlados y vigilados mientras loh ricoh seguirán haciendo lo que les salga del nabo tarjetas Black, paraísos fiscales, testaferros y empresas pantalla mediante... Vamos, que hecha la ley hecha la trampa y la historia ha demostrado que jamás han implantado ninguna ley, medida o sistema político antes de tener bien pensado la manera de saltarselos y seguir cortando el bakalao a su puta bola....


----------



## ray merryman (19 Jun 2022)

¿Como veis el tema de comprar ahora unos lingotes de oro de unos 2-2'5 gramos o alguno de 5-10 por si las "cositas interesantes que se vienen",al final vienen de verdad?
Es mejor moneda o lingote? Y es buen momento ahora o el precio está disparado?
No entiendo de metales por eso me gustaría recibir consejo.
Un abrazo burbus!!!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Como veis el tema de comprar ahora unos lingotes de oro de unos 2-2'5 gramos o alguno de 5-10 por si las "cositas interesantes que se vienen",al final vienen de verdad?
> Es mejor moneda o lingote? Y es buen momento ahora o el precio está disparado?
> No entiendo de metales por eso me gustaría recibir consejo.
> Un abrazo burbus!!!!!!



Siempre es interesante poseer Oro y más si lo consideramos como un activo de último recurso. Está claro que el Oro tiene un alto precio si lo comparamos con el de los últimos años, pero eso no quiere decir que esté "caro" ni "barato"... Es aconsejable "entender" el producto antes de adquirirlo para evitar posibles decepciones posteriores.

Personalmente, considero mucho mejor la moneda que el lingote y que suele tener una mejor salida.

Saludos.


----------



## ray merryman (19 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siempre es interesante poseer Oro y más si lo consideramos como un activo de último recurso. Está claro que el Oro tiene un alto precio si lo comparamos con el de los últimos años, pero eso no quiere decir que esté "caro" ni "barato"... Es aconsejable "entender" el producto antes de adquirirlo para evitar posibles decepciones posteriores.
> 
> Personalmente, considero mucho mejor la moneda que el lingote y que suele tener una mejor salida.
> 
> Saludos.



En caso de monedas me recomienda de 1/10 de onza??? O es "demasiado" pequeño.
Gracias por su respuesta compañero.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2022)

Bueno


ray merryman dijo:


> En caso de monedas me recomienda de 1/10 de onza??? O es "demasiado" pequeño.
> Gracias por su respuesta compañero.



Bueno, ese formato es como una "lenteja", pero cada cual tiene que adaptarse a su presupuesto, por lo tanto claro que puede valer. También tenga en cuenta que cuanto más pequeño es el tamaño más caro resulta el gramo de Oro.

De todas formas, para empezar y siendo neófito en este tema, tampoco sería una mala decisión.

Saludos.


----------



## jkaza (19 Jun 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> y me ha saltado este video que alguno ya habreis visto, pero por el que no lo conozca si empieza en esto y tiene dudas...



Preferís los francos franceses, los Vreneli o los soberanos?


----------



## ELOS (19 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Como veis el tema de comprar ahora unos lingotes de oro de unos 2-2'5 gramos o alguno de 5-10 por si las "cositas interesantes que se vienen",al final vienen de verdad?
> Es mejor moneda o lingote? Y es buen momento ahora o el precio está disparado?
> No entiendo de metales por eso me gustaría recibir consejo.
> Un abrazo burbus!!!!!!



Supongo que no seré el único que ha pensado en que si la situación se pone muy complicada, cómo nos podrá ayudar nuestra reserva de mp.
Últimamente leo que en una situación extrema de poco servirá una mínima cantidad, sobre todo la plata. Que directamente lo que tendría valor real sería la comida no perecedera, porque realmente no hay nada con más valor que el propio alimento.

Entonces entiendo que tu consulta variaría dependiendo del grado de complicidad de la situación en la que nos podríamos encontrar.
Personalmente descarto el mad max tal y como nos lo imaginamos. Que no vamos a poder comer ni poseer bines y servicios tal y como ha sido hasta ahora, es muy probable, aunque sea por unos pocos años.

El temor que tengo ahora mismo y que por el cual creo que tiene verdadero valor poseer mp es vivir en una sociedad controlada digitalmente, tanto como medio de pago, como basarse en nuevas leyes. Suponiendo que el mundo se pone complicada pero lejos de un mad max, el mercado negro ( del que siempre ha existido) aceptaría un intercambio de bienes y servicios con metales preciosos. 
Siempre y cuando la escasez de alimentos no sea general sino sólo en ciertos productos no básicos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Preferís los francos franceses, los Vreneli o los soberanos?



Cualquiera de los que cita. En los Soberanos miraría de adquirirlos en sitios confiables, dado que suelen abundar las falsificaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Supongo que no seré el único que ha pensado en que si la situación se pone muy complicada, cómo nos podrá ayudar nuestra reserva de mp.
> Últimamente leo que en una situación extrema de poco servirá una mínima cantidad, sobre todo la plata. Que directamente lo que tendría valor real sería la comida no perecedera, porque realmente no hay nada con más valor que el propio alimento.
> 
> Entonces entiendo que tu consulta variaría dependiendo del grado de complicidad de la situación en la que nos podríamos encontrar.
> ...



Ahora mismo no se puede descartar a priori ningún escenario. Hace muchísimos años que no se presentaba un escenario tan negativo.

Probablemente, en un par de años tendremos una mejor perspectiva... para bien o para mal.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (19 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahora mismo no se puede descartar a priori ningún escenario. Hace muchísimos años que no se presentaba un escenario tan negativo.
> 
> Probablemente, en un par de años tendremos una mejor perspectiva... para bien o para mal.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que eres muy optimista dando un plazo de dos años.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2022)

Está todo tan mal que un poco de optimismo no está de más.

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (19 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> En caso de monedas me recomienda de 1/10 de onza??? O es "demasiado" pequeño.
> Gracias por su respuesta compañero.



Los 1/10 de onza bullion son muy mala opción. Su sobrespot suele ser muy elevado. Se pueden encontrar pesos equivalentes (en torno a 3 gramos) en monedas históricas (10 francos franceses o medios soberanos) o en reacuñaciones como las de la mint austriaca (1 ducado, 10 coronas o 4 florines), cualquiera de ellas, especialmente las reacuñaciones, con sobrespot inferior a los 1/10 de onza.

Lo mismo se puede decir de los 1/4 de onza, comparados con soberanos, napoleones, vrenelis, alfonsinas, etc.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (19 Jun 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Preferís los francos franceses, los Vreneli o los soberanos?



Parece ser que el riesgo de encontrar soberanos falsos es mayor.
Por lo demás, son monedas muy reconocidas y fáciles de vender llegado el momento.


----------



## FranMen (20 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahora mismo no se puede descartar a priori ningún escenario. Hace muchísimos años que no se presentaba un escenario tan negativo.
> 
> Probablemente, en un par de años tendremos una mejor perspectiva... para bien o para mal.
> 
> Saludos.



Para mal o para muy mal


----------



## mk73 (20 Jun 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Los 1/10 de onza bullion son muy mala opción. Su sobrespot suele ser muy elevado. Se pueden encontrar pesos equivalentes (en torno a 3 gramos) en monedas históricas (10 francos franceses o medios soberanos) o en reacuñaciones como las de la mint austriaca (1 ducado, 10 coronas o 4 florines), cualquiera de ellas, especialmente las reacuñaciones, con sobrespot inferior a los 1/10 de onza.
> 
> Lo mismo se puede decir de los 1/4 de onza, comparados con soberanos, napoleones, vrenelis, alfonsinas, etc.




Sólo te faltó añadir las de 2 pesos de México


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Para mal o para muy mal



Bueno, eso es intentar predecir lo que todavía no sabemos... Puede ser para mal y que es lo más factible o, quizás, puedan seguir estirando el "chicle"...

Total, para ponerse en lo peor siempre estaremos a tiempo. Tampoco es algo que el ciudadano de a pie pueda controlar. Mientras, se podrán seguir haciendo los "deberes" y ahí ya me refiero a la inversión en lo más sustancial: alimentos, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (20 Jun 2022)

Con los alimentos el problema es la caducidad. Hay que tener una buena despensa y comprar hoy significa adelantarnos a la inflación del año próximo y tener una cierta seguridad a corto plazo pero, como dices, el chicle se puede estirar y la escasez de alimentos llegar cuando los que hemos comprado hoy estén caducados.
Para eso están los MPs y otros artículos básicos como los de ferretería…


----------



## Tichy (20 Jun 2022)

mk73 dijo:


> Sólo te faltó añadir las de 2 pesos de México



Hombre, es que ésas son gramo y medio, se quedan un poco escasas. Pero es verdad que las de 5 pesos, con 3,75g de oro, también pueden valer. 
(aunque las mexicanas con el cura Hidalgo, no me van, cuestión de gustos...)


----------



## ELOS (20 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, eso es intentar predecir lo que todavía no sabemos... Puede ser para mal y que es lo más factible o, quizás, puedan seguir estirando el "chicle"...
> 
> Total, para ponerse en lo peor siempre estaremos a tiempo. Tampoco es algo que el ciudadano de a pie pueda controlar. Mientras, se podrán seguir haciendo los "deberes" y ahí ya me refiero a la inversión en lo más sustancial: alimentos, etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Intentando relacionar algo tan innato como el miedo con la compra de MP, opino que como relativamente nuevo en el tema, si no hubiese la situación actual de incertidumbre y sobre todo con la que se nos presenta, ni por asomo hubiese comprado una onza.

Supongo que los que lleváis ya un tiempo en ésto empezasteis como inversión.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Jun 2022)

Holisss...


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Jun 2022)

Se agradece, de todas formas con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con las posibles soluciones que se proponen en este foro con más frecuencia a esa deriva....


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Con los alimentos el problema es la caducidad. Hay que tener una buena despensa y comprar hoy significa adelantarnos a la inflación del año próximo y tener una cierta seguridad a corto plazo pero, como dices, el chicle se puede estirar y la escasez de alimentos llegar cuando los que hemos comprado hoy estén caducados.
> Para eso están los MPs y otros artículos básicos como los de ferretería…



La verdad es que llevo más de 15 años oyendo y leyendo que esto se acaba y aquí seguimos, unos mejor y otros peor, pero seguimos... No cabe duda en que llegará un momento en que no habrá más tiempo y hasta es posible que ese escenario esté más cercano de lo que podamos pensar... Y la vida seguirá en el planeta.

Reciclar una despensa no tiene ningún "misterio" y llevo más de una década haciéndolo. Te ahorras pasta y estarás cubierto durante un tiempo si las cosas se ponen "feas". Y si se ponen "muy feas", pues a lo mejor no va a servir casi nada. La "ferretería" está bien, pero hay que saber usarla lo que requiere experiencia y práctica. No es algo que abunde en nuestra Sociedad, por fortuna para algunos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Intentando relacionar algo tan innato como el miedo con la compra de MP, opino que como relativamente nuevo en el tema, si no hubiese la situación actual de incertidumbre y sobre todo con la que se nos presenta, ni por asomo hubiese comprado una onza.
> 
> Supongo que los que lleváis ya un tiempo en ésto empezasteis como inversión.



En mi caso, empecé como aficionado a la Numismática. En el 2011, a raíz de la Crisis del Euro, ya miré a los MPs más como Inversión (aunque ya lo eran con anterioridad) y "valor refugio". Me imagino que eso le pasó a muchos "metaleros", vamos que considero que fue un proceso natural y que, evidentemente, sigue...

Saludos.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Jun 2022)

Metaleros os va a encantar esta noticia, un arruinado por las "cristos" atraca tienda para robar... oro










Bangkok man steals gold valued at 2 million baht after his crypto stash tanked


The impact of the crypto crisis is rearing its head in Bangkok. Yesterday, a man stole gold necklaces worth 2 million baht.




thethaiger.com


----------



## Furillo (20 Jun 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Metaleros os va a encantar esta noticia, un arruinado por las "cristos" atraca tienda para robar... oro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me gusta porque no tiene final feliz, 1312.


----------



## kikepm (21 Jun 2022)

@fernandojcg 

Buenas, dos años sin leerte por el foro, se te ha echado de menos, el hilo del oro no ha vuelto a ser el mismo sin tus aportaciones (salvando a otros grandes foreros, que han mantenido un nivel ejemplar).

¿Qué tal la experiencia de Rankia? ¿te planteas una vuelta definitiva o solo pasabas por aquí?

Curioso que después de todos estos años de pronósticos, finalmente la inflación hizo su aparición, y nos vamos todos al guano. Acertamos de pleno en que no hay nada que vayan a poder hacer, tomen la decisión que tomen el final es el caos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## FranMen (21 Jun 2022)

Bank of Japan Spends A Record $81 Billion To Avert Collapse, But $10 Trillion JGB Market Is Now Completely Broken | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




“El gobernador del BOJ, Kuroda, dijo a los periodistas el viernes que el BOJ tomará las medidas adecuadas para abordar cualquier disminución de la liquidez del mercado de bonos” A qué me suena (what ever it takes)
Ya se huele la sangre y a las hienas rodeando a Japón. Justo después Europa. Las gacelas con la cola levantada para salir huyendo.


----------



## mk73 (21 Jun 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Hombre, es que ésas son gramo y medio, se quedan un poco escasas. Pero es verdad que las de 5 pesos, con 3,75g de oro, también pueden valer.
> (aunque las mexicanas con el cura Hidalgo, no me van, cuestión de gustos...)



Ya, son lentejas. Pero hay reacuñaciones y pueden salir bien de precio. 
Quitando las de 50 pesos y 20 pesos calendario, el resto personalmente no me gustan.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> @fernandojcg
> 
> Buenas, dos años sin leerte por el foro, se te ha echado de menos, el hilo del oro no ha vuelto a ser el mismo sin tus aportaciones (salvando a otros grandes foreros, que han mantenido un nivel ejemplar).
> 
> ...



Hola, kikepm: Muchas Gracias por tus palabras. Bien, la experiencia en Rankia ha sido muy positiva. Los casi 4 millones de visitas que ha tenido mi Blog lo dicen todo, ¿No? Ahora mismo lo tengo en "stand bye", después de borrar todos mis artículos, menos el primero. ¿Motivos? Primero porque el comportamiento de "algunos" en Rankia ha sido impresentable en los últimos meses. Todo ha venido desde que a partir de la "Pandemia" me dediqué a escribir sobre lo que no es "ortodoxo" hoy en día, es decir en mostrarme sumamente crítico con lo que yo considero "Ingeniería social", con el tema de la Guerra de Ucrania (allí me consideran poco menos que "pro ruso") y ya por último con la Viruela del Mono. En esto último aporté un documento semejante al "Evento 201", pero esta vez con la puñetera Viruela del Mono, algo que debía haber estado en portada durante bastantes días. Resumiendo, allí me tienen poco menos que "censurado", así que he decidido tomarme un descanso que no sé si será más largo o no e incluso puede que sea definitivo.

Fue el amigo Antonio (antorob) el que me planteó allí mismo que hiciera una reflexión en vista del tratamiento que me estaban dando. Es más, me dijo que posiblemente en Burbuja serían más valoradas mis aportaciones.

Mira, kikepm, en Rankia el interés gira en torno a ganar dinero y poco más. Y ello ha provocado que allí hayan dejado de escribir personas muy interesantes.

Y sobre Burbuja, no sé qué decirte. Quizás, vaya entrando poco a poco. Desde luego no quiero participar en polémicas absurdas que solo sirven para perder el tiempo. Según lo que vea, igual me animaría a abrir un hilo y que sería lo más lógico, ya que en los últimos años me he dedicado a escribir artículos. De todas formas, observo que por aquí el nivel ha caído bastante. En fin, que ya veremos...

Un abrazo de vuelta.


----------



## ELOS (21 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Muchas Gracias por tus palabras. Bien, la experiencia en Rankia ha sido muy positiva. Los casi 4 millones de visitas que ha tenido mi Blog lo dicen todo, ¿No? Ahora mismo lo tengo en "stand bye", después de borrar todos mis artículos, menos el primero. ¿Motivos? Primero porque el comportamiento de "algunos" en Rankia ha sido impresentable en los últimos meses. Todo ha venido desde que a partir de la "Pandemia" me dediqué a escribir sobre lo que no es "ortodoxo" hoy en día, es decir en mostrarme sumamente crítico con lo que yo considero "Ingeniería social", con el tema de la Guerra de Ucrania (allí me consideran poco menos que "pro ruso") y ya por último con la Viruela del Mono. En esto último aporté un documento semejante al "Evento 201", pero esta vez con la puñetera Viruela del Mono, algo que debía haber estado en portada durante bastantes días. Resumiendo, allí me tienen poco menos que "censurado", así que he decidido tomarme un descanso que no sé si será más largo o no e incluso puede que sea definitivo.
> 
> Fue el amigo Antonio (antorob) el que me planteó allí mismo que hiciera una reflexión en vista del tratamiento que me estaban dando. Es más, me dijo que posiblemente en Burbuja serían más valoradas mis aportaciones.
> 
> ...



Para mí también es un placer leerte aquí en burbuja


----------



## antorob (21 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Muchas Gracias por tus palabras. Bien, la experiencia en Rankia ha sido muy positiva. Los casi 4 millones de visitas que ha tenido mi Blog lo dicen todo, ¿No? Ahora mismo lo tengo en "stand bye", después de borrar todos mis artículos, menos el primero. ¿Motivos? Primero porque el comportamiento de "algunos" en Rankia ha sido impresentable en los últimos meses. Todo ha venido desde que a partir de la "Pandemia" me dediqué a escribir sobre lo que no es "ortodoxo" hoy en día, es decir en mostrarme sumamente crítico con lo que yo considero "Ingeniería social", con el tema de la Guerra de Ucrania (allí me consideran poco menos que "pro ruso") y ya por último con la Viruela del Mono. En esto último aporté un documento semejante al "Evento 201", pero esta vez con la puñetera Viruela del Mono, algo que debía haber estado en portada durante bastantes días. Resumiendo, allí me tienen poco menos que "censurado", así que he decidido tomarme un descanso que no sé si será más largo o no e incluso puede que sea definitivo.
> 
> Fue el amigo Antonio (antorob) el que me planteó allí mismo que hiciera una reflexión en vista del tratamiento que me estaban dando. Es más, me dijo que posiblemente en Burbuja serían más valoradas mis aportaciones.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.

Para que un hilo tenga consistencia, seguimiento e interés para los usuarios, necesita un moderador, aglutinador, conductor del propio hilo, que centre los debates y sobre todo, enlace las distintas aportaciones en un nexo común, para evitar que intervenciones destacadas o interesantes, no queden deslavazadas y perdidas en el fondo del hilo.

Esa labor, muy complicada, la hacías a la perfección en los hilos que creabas y mantenías. Naturalmente cuando se prolonga en el tiempo, da lugar a roces, magnificados o no, por los egos, orgullos y criterios mal entendidos, que todos tenemos. Y las tortas se las lleva todas el conductor, faltaría más. 

Después de este tiempo prudencial de alejamiento, se necesita (desde mi punto de vista) volver a los viejos tiempos y si alguien no quiere sumar, con no participar es suficiente.

Ahora es cosa tuya dar el paso y si te apetece, que todos tenemos nuestras circunstancias.

Lo de Rankia ha sido inesperado o no, pero la tendencia hacia los contenidos dirigidos exclusivamente a la inversión, ha desalojado aquellos otros que tenían interés en comentar la macro-microeconomía, junto a otros temas diversos.

Mención especial el trato a Muttley, de juzgado de guardia. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## FranMen (21 Jun 2022)

La demanda de platino aumentará hasta 2026, pero el suministro se estancará - Oroinformación


Las estimaciones realizadas por el principal órgano de la industria mundial del platino para el periodo 2023-2026 contemplan un crecimiento de la demanda, especialmente por parte de la industria automovilística, que no se verá compensada por un aumento de la producción y el suministro procedente...




oroinformacion.com


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2022)

Hola, antorob: Aquellos hilos que lleve tantos años aquí tuvieron un gran éxito, pero a ello contribuyeron muchos foreros, entre ellos tú mismo. Al final me acabé cansando de discusiones que no conducían a nada y me surgió la oportunidad de crear un Blog en Rankia donde todo discurría con una mayor tranquilidad...

Pero últimamente allí ya éramos molestos aquellos que cuestionamos muchas de las cosas que están sucediendo desde hace algunos años. Recordarás que nos llamaban "apocalípticos", pero de argumentar nada de nada, solo la descalificación gratuita, más o menos "adornada", pero totalmente hueca. Lo jodido de todo -para ellos- es que el tiempo nos ha dado la razón. Y reconozco que más rápido de lo que pudiera llegar a pensar.

Luego a mí el tema de las "censuras" me chirría y más por quienes dirigen un medio. Lo que sucedió con Muttley constituye un buen ejemplo. Y a los que protestamos no nos hicieron ni puto caso. En fin, que allí imperan medidas muy "democráticas".

Supongo que acabaré abriendo aquí un hilo parecido al de mi Blog, donde tratar otros temas más candentes que los de los MPs y que a estas alturas ya debieran haber calado entre las personas que nos han leído. Eso no quiere decir que vaya obviar el tema, pero no sería el principal.

Y te agradezco muy de verás el apoyo que allí me brindaste, al igual que Llinares y otros rankianos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2022)

Hola, paraisofiscal: En Rankia no puedes apartarte del criterio general, es decir si lo dice la TV es verdad... Y hoy en día, los que nos salimos del "guión" somos considerados "negacionistas", "apocalípticos", "conspiranoicos" y demás tonterías. Todo en aras de rendir pleitesía al Sistema. Hoy lo que se lleva es ser "oveja" y las "ovejas negras" somos potencialmente peligrosas. No hace tantos meses que me era imposible acceder a algunos Blogs alternativos e incluso el de antorob venía como "sitio peligroso"...

En fin, en unos días me plantearé abrir un hilo parecido al Blog que tengo allí, aunque por cuestiones de tiempo es posible que no pueda dedicarle mucho tiempo, pero seguro que abrirá la puerta a debates que pueden resultar muy interesantes. Ahí ya dependerá de las ganas que tenga el personal en implicarse.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Ulisses (21 Jun 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Parece ser que el riesgo de encontrar soberanos falsos es mayor.
> Por lo demás, son monedas muy reconocidas y fáciles de vender llegado el momento.



Se pueden comprar nuevos  Hoy The Times traía esta publicidad.


----------



## FranMen (21 Jun 2022)

No se si estaría mejor en el foro de cristos 








Un hombre atraca una tienda de oro porque "estaba extremadamente estresado" por las pérdidas de su inversión en bitcóin


El precio de la principal criptomoneda del mundo se situó en pasado sábado 18 por debajo de los 18.000 dólares, su nivel más bajo desde 2020.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## sdPrincBurb (21 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Muchas Gracias por tus palabras. Bien, la experiencia en Rankia ha sido muy positiva. Los casi 4 millones de visitas que ha tenido mi Blog lo dicen todo, ¿No? Ahora mismo lo tengo en "stand bye", después de borrar todos mis artículos, menos el primero. ¿Motivos? Primero porque el comportamiento de "algunos" en Rankia ha sido impresentable en los últimos meses. Todo ha venido desde que a partir de la "Pandemia" me dediqué a escribir sobre lo que no es "ortodoxo" hoy en día, es decir en mostrarme sumamente crítico con lo que yo considero "Ingeniería social", con el tema de la Guerra de Ucrania (allí me consideran poco menos que "pro ruso") y ya por último con la Viruela del Mono. En esto último aporté un documento semejante al "Evento 201", pero esta vez con la puñetera Viruela del Mono, algo que debía haber estado en portada durante bastantes días. Resumiendo, allí me tienen poco menos que "censurado", así que he decidido tomarme un descanso que no sé si será más largo o no e incluso puede que sea definitivo.
> 
> Fue el amigo Antonio (antorob) el que me planteó allí mismo que hiciera una reflexión en vista del tratamiento que me estaban dando. Es más, me dijo que posiblemente en Burbuja serían más valoradas mis aportaciones.
> 
> ...



Me alegra verte de vuelta por aquí


----------



## Jotac (22 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> 
> Para que un hilo tenga consistencia, seguimiento e interés para los usuarios, necesita un moderador, aglutinador, conductor del propio hilo, que centre los debates y sobre todo, enlace las distintas aportaciones en un nexo común, para evitar que intervenciones destacadas o interesantes, no queden deslavazadas y perdidas en el fondo del hilo.
> 
> ...



Desconocía las situaciones de ambos en Rankia. Pero cuando uno hace aportaciones desde el respeto y el espíritu constructivo y, aun así, lo crucifican, es que efectivamente está haciendo las cosas bien, de manera íntegra, por lo que la degradación general que vivimos no debe afectar a nuestras motivaciones y nuestra identidad, que la mayoría se haya perdido no debe arrastrarnos a los que seguimos creyendo en el respeto y las posturas discrepantes constructivas. Vienen tiempos aun más complicados, la gente estará más desquiciada, cada cual que se proteja como sepa/pueda y se rodee de los que le sumen. Ánimo a todos en vuestras guerras diarias individuales.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo no lo sabría decir mejor.
> 
> Aunque en algo discrepo, y es que si quien se merece un respeto, no lo recibe, por qué habría que respetar a los que no lo merecen.
> 
> Cada cuál debería recoger lo que siembra, ya vale de tanto buenismo con los mediocres y envidiosos.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones a Rusia abren paso a nuevos mercados de materias primas, en este caso a Dubai donde van a empezar a comerciar las materias primas rusas que han sido expulsadas de los mercados de Londres y han optado por dejar los de Suiza ya que han abandonado su neutralidad y aplicado sanciones, congelado activos...









Dubai Becomes New Switzerland for Traders of Russian Commodities


Russian firms departing Geneva for the UAE’s business capital as sanctions force a strategy rethink




www.bloomberg.com





No puedo ver la noticia entera ya que es de pago y tal vez lo mencioné la noticia pero sería interesante ver qué divisas aceptan para adquirir las materias primas. En cualquier caso, seguro que el mercado de oro de Dubai se puede cambiar oro por la divisa que acepten.

Los centros económicos y las alianzas geopolíticas se están redefiniendo ante nuestros ojos. Sus consecuencias y efectos los iremos notando durante los próximos años.


----------



## IvanRios (22 Jun 2022)

www.noticieronews.com 

*Países del BRICS consideran la creación de una moneda de reserva internacional basada en la canasta - Noticieronews*


4 - 5 minutes

*El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, señaló que mientras fortalece el potencial económico, tecnológico y científico, Rusia está lista para trabajar abiertamente con todos los socios justos sobre los principios de respeto a los intereses de los demás, supremacía incondicional del derecho internacional e igualdad de países y pueblos.*

Se está considerando la cuestión de crear una moneda de reserva internacional basada en las monedas de los estados miembros de BRICS (una asociación de estados conformada por Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica), dijo el miércoles el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en el discurso de bienvenida a los participantes del Foro Empresarial BRICS.

*«El tema de la creación de la moneda de reserva internacional con base en la canasta de monedas de nuestros países está en revisión»*, adelantó el líder ruso en su discurso. Agregó que los círculos empresariales rusos en coordinación con las comunidades empresariales BRICS están tomando medidas inmediatas para desarrollar la infraestructura de transporte, reajustar las rutas logísticas y crear nuevas cadenas de producción.

*«Me gustaría enfatizar que la estrategia rusa no cambia: mientras fortalecemos nuestro potencial económico, tecnológico y científico, estamos listos para trabajar abiertamente con todos los socios justos sobre los principios de respeto a los intereses mutuos, supremacía incondicional del derecho internacional, y la igualdad de los países y pueblos»*, subrayó el presidente.
Putin dijo que los problemas de la economía mundial se están volviendo crónicos debido a las acciones de Occidente. Según él, *«cada vez se imponen más sanciones por motivos políticos y se refuerzan los mecanismos de presión sobre los competidores»*.
*«Hay una ruptura deliberada de los lazos de cooperación, las cadenas de transporte y logística están colapsando. Y todo esto contradice el sentido común y la lógica económica elemental, va en detrimento de los intereses empresariales a escala mundial, afecta negativamente al bienestar de la población, de hecho, de todos los países»*, argumentó el mandatario ruso.
Señaló también, que _«como resultado, los problemas de la economía mundial se están volviendo crónicos. Hay un descenso de la actividad empresarial, un aumento del desempleo, una escasez de materias primas y componentes. Se agravan las dificultades para garantizar la seguridad alimentaria mundial y los precios de las cosechas y otros productos agrícolas básicos se disparan»_, enumeró Putin.

Recalcó el presidente ruso, que los países occidentales aplican políticas macroeconómicas irresponsables, citando como ejemplo la imprenta y la emisión descontrolada de billetes, que repercuten negativamente en el bienestar de la población de todos los países.

*«Los empresarios de nuestros países tienen que desarrollar sus negocios en condiciones difíciles, cuando los socios occidentales desprecian los principios básicos de la economía de mercado, el libre comercio y la inviolabilidad de la propiedad privada. Siguen un curso macroeconómico esencialmente irresponsable, que incluye la puesta en marcha de la imprenta, la emisión descontrolada y la acumulación de deudas sin garantía»*, explicó Putin.
*«Todo esto contradice el sentido común y la lógica económica elemental, va en contra de los intereses de las empresas a escala mundial y tiene un impacto negativo en el bienestar de la población de prácticamente todos los países»*, manifestó el encargado del Kremlin.


----------



## FranMen (22 Jun 2022)

Anonadado me he quedado hoy esta tarde escuchando la radio. Un artista de corralas del siglo XVII cobraba 6 escudos diarios en dietas y, entre 6 y ¡23! escudos por actuación según su caché. Hagan cuentas señores. Me recuerda al vídeo de Dani y los 7 kg de oro anuales de sueldo de la clase media de hace unos años


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Jun 2022)

Rusia creará un un fondo estatal para emergencias (guerra) compuesto de metales y piedras preciosas. En tiempos de guerra, los bienes tangibles siempre son aceptados, no así los papeles. Aquí el artículo de Ronan Manley al respecto:









Russia lines up its State Fund of Precious Metals for Military Mobilization


Russia is passing laws to allow it to quickly sell gold & precious metals from its State Fund in times of national emergency or mobilization.




www.bullionstar.com





También parece que van a ser más opacos respecto a sus reservas de oro, al estilo Chino, con reservas "oficiales" y reservas no oficiales.

Por otro lado, los BRICS siguen avanzando en su plan de desdolarizacion y creación de una nueva divisa basada en recursos que sustituya al billete verde en sus intercambios:









BRICS leaders to discuss dedollarization efforts, group’s expansion


There also are plans to discuss pressing global and regional issues




tass.com





Aprovecho para dejar esta viñeta de la prensa China que, en mi opinión, da a entender que el petróleo ruso se paga con algo de color amarillo:









Ambivalent message - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





El archivo de la viñeta es demasiado grande para subirlo a burbuja, así que lo dejo en el link


----------



## OBDC (23 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia creará un un fondo estatal para emergencias (guerra) compuesto de metales y piedras preciosas. En tiempos de guerra, los bienes tangibles siempre son aceptados, no así los papeles. Aquí el artículo de Ronan Manley al respecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que están haciendo es preparando el terreno para una confiscación masiva de los mismos para financiar la guerra.....me asombra que la lectura que haces es en positivo cuando para el "inversor" es lo peor que le puede pasar....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## FranMen (23 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las sanciones a Rusia abren paso a nuevos mercados de materias primas, en este caso a Dubai donde van a empezar a comerciar las materias primas rusas que han sido expulsadas de los mercados de Londres y han optado por dejar los de Suiza ya que han abandonado su neutralidad y aplicado sanciones, congelado activos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguiremos recibiendo la materias primas de Rusia con el sobrespot de los intermierdarios véase India o Dubai. Al mismo tiempo, mientras estos países compran barato, ganando competitividad, nosotros la perdemos comprando más caro. Por otra parte al comprar a Rusia dejan de comprar a antiguos proveedores que empezarán a vendernos a nosotros siempre más caro que los originales por no ser los intercambios ideales pero ayudará a hacer un pequeño ajuste a la baja cuando los intercambios se optimicen.


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Fernando.
> 
> Para que un hilo tenga consistencia, seguimiento e interés para los usuarios, necesita un moderador, aglutinador, conductor del propio hilo, que centre los debates y sobre todo, enlace las distintas aportaciones en un nexo común, para evitar que intervenciones destacadas o interesantes, no queden deslavazadas y perdidas en el fondo del hilo.
> 
> ...



Lo que hay que hacer es darle al ignore sin piedad.


----------



## FranMen (23 Jun 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es darle al ignore sin piedad.



Falso, los 1000 ignores se agotan demasiado rápido, hay que seleccionar


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Jun 2022)

Bolivia se pasa al nuevo sistema monetario en el cual el banco central se encarga de comprar el oro producido en el país:









Bolivian central bank wants to become sole buyer of gold - Central Banking


Proposal would allow BCB to use gold reserves as collateral or swap them for foreign exchange




www.centralbanking.com





_El Banco Central de Bolivia (BCB) ha propuesto una ley que lo convertiría efectivamente en el único comprador de oro producido dentro del país. La propuesta del banco central también le permitiría usar reservas de oro como garantía o canjearlas por moneda extranjera, informó el periódico local El Deber. *Obligaría a los productores nacionales de oro a vender su producción al banco central. Solo una vez que el BCB haya llenado su cuota, los mineros y los corredores podrán vender en el mercado internacional.*_

Quien no vea la relevancia del oro en el sistema monetario que pretende sustituir al dólar, no será porque no están dando pistas....


----------



## Tio Pepe (24 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las sanciones a Rusia abren paso a nuevos mercados de materias primas, en este caso a Dubai donde van a empezar a comerciar las materias primas rusas que han sido expulsadas de los mercados de Londres y han optado por dejar los de Suiza ya que han abandonado su neutralidad y aplicado sanciones, congelado activos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente en un grupo en el que estoy han pasado el artículo que mencionabas en el post:
*Dubai Becomes New Switzerland for Traders of Russian Commodities*
*Russian firms departing Geneva for the UAE’s business capital as sanctions force a strategy rethink*
Traders of Russian commodities are rushing to set up businesses in Dubai as Switzerland makes it increasingly challenging for them to deal with Moscow.
Switzerland has for decades been home to middlemen helping to match Russian producers with buyers all over the world. Now, a ratcheting up of sanctions is prompting a migration to the emirate in the Persian Gulf.
Russia’s three largest oil producers are in the process of evaluating Dubai for trading operations, and several other firms have already relocated there. For Switzerland, some kind of exodus appears inevitable after the country followed European Union bans targeting exports from Russia.
“The trade will go on,” said Wouter Jacobs, director of the Erasmus Commodity & Trade Center at Erasmus University in Rotterdam. “Middle Eastern and Eastern jurisdictions will gain in importance relative to the rather euro-centric situation of the commodities business up to now.”
Progressively restrictive sanctions have made trading difficult for Russia’s state-owned firms, including those transporting the country’s commodities. Unofficial self-sanctioning has also been an issue — banks have pulled credit lines crucial for financing deals, while shipping companies and insurers are also cutting off their services. 
That’s created an opening for Dubai, which has steered clear of imposing sanctions on Russian individuals and entities -- intensifying the competition Switzerland already faces as a nerve center of global commodities trading.

*Swiss Sanctions*
While Switzerland claims neutrality and won't allow its weapons to be taken to the conflict zone, it has followed the EU in imposing increasingly stringent restrictions on some commodities, banks and individuals deemed close to the Kremlin.

By the end of 2022, the EU will have restrictions in place banning the insurance and financing of transporting Russian oil to countries outside of the bloc and Switzerland has said it will do likewise.

“The Federal Council announced it will do exactly the same and so this is part of it,” a spokesperson for Switzerland’s State Secretariat for Economic Affairs — or SECO — said by phone. “It’s really the same, we take all the ordinance of the European Union into Swiss law.”

If fully enacted, that’s likely to make dealing with Russian oil more difficult and adds to Switzerland’s outright ban on brokerage, sales and providing financial services on Russian coal that was announced in April. But the regulations will also contribute to some businesses moving elsewhere.
“A trade between Russia and China for energy may normally have been done by a commodity house in Switzerland, with financial support from a banker in London – who wants to do that now?” Jacobs said. “It’s likely outfits that do will necessarily move to a new jurisdiction.”

*Companies Moving*
Executives from Russia’s state oil producer Rosneft PJSC have last month jetted into Dubai to explore the idea of a trading venture. Meantime, Gazprom Neft PJSC, Russia’s third-largest oil producer, is also looking to expand its presence in the city, people familiar with the matter said. 

Litasco SA, the sales and trading arm of Russian energy giant Lukoil PJSC, is looking to relocate some Russian trading and operations staff to Dubai from Geneva in anticipation of making that the new central hub of the company and expanding on a small number of traders already there. Lukoil is Russia’s second-largest oil producer.

Another Geneva stalwart — Solaris Commodities, a trader of Russian grain, opened an office in Dubai last week, according to a person familiar with the matter, who asked not to be named because the information is private.

While sanctions don’t include agricultural products, the trader has found it harder to get access to financing as Swiss banks are shying away from Russian commodities -- whether they incur penalties or not, the person said.

And there's also a hit to the financing of commodity traders as Russian banks had stepped in to lend to the business as lenders including BNP Paribas and ABN Amro retrenched or pulled out of the sector altogether. Sberbank, which was recently added to the list of sanctioned entities, saw its commodity trade finance business in Switzerland double in volume last year, with money flowing mainly to the petrochemicals, metals, grains and fertilizers sectors. Those flows now won't be possible.

Other Swiss towns are facing departures. Zug, long a hub for commodities trading because of its ultra-low taxes, became infamous globally in the 1980s as a refuge from US justice for legendary trader Marc Rich. Commodities businesses there are also looking to the Middle East.

Zug-based Suek AG, the exclusive marketer of coal from Russia’s biggest producer, is planning to set up a Dubai trading business. EuroChem Group AG, one of the world’s largest fertilizer producers with the majority of its assets in Russia is also setting up a Dubai-based venture. Both were formerly owned by billionaire Andrey Melnichenko until after the war in Ukraine began.
Several boutique firms in Dubai with links to some larger trading houses have also explored Russian deals, people familiar with the matter said.
*Dubai’s Strategy*
The UAE has attracted wealthy Russians and their money since the invasion of Ukraine, and now state-run businesses and private commodity firms are following.
The UAE has developed its financial infrastructure for this kind of moment. The emirates’ banks have in recent years grown to be a mainstay in commodities trade finance, and a regular feature in the syndicated revolving credit facilities issued by the industry’s biggest houses.
Dubai’s plethora of free-trade zones, its proximity to Middle Eastern energy producers, and low taxation have already proved enticing too, even if the city still has ground to make up on global centers like Singapore, London, Geneva and Stamford. Last year, the Dubai Multi Commodities Center hosted an event with the Moscow Chamber of Commerce aimed at attracting Russian businesses to set up companies there.
“Dubai has emerged as a real global commodities hub,” said Najla Al Qassimi, the Dubai-based director of global affairs at B’huth think tank, who was previously based in Geneva. “There’s the right infrastructure, transportation and services to support these companies.”


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Jun 2022)

Esta en ingles.pero se puede subtitular





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (26 Jun 2022)

Otro tiro en el pie para occidente, estarán contentos:








Biden: "Anunciaremos juntos en el G7 que prohibimos las importaciones de oro ruso"


Hasta la fecha, el 'embargo' al oro ruso ha estado ausente de los paquetes de sanciones anunciadas por ciertos países del mundo a raíz del operativo militar ruso en Ucrania.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## hornblower (26 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Otro tiro en el pie para occidente, estarán contentos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La noticia ha salido tb en El País pero es de pago
Biden y Johnson proponen al G-7 prohibir las importaciones del oro ruso


----------



## OBDC (26 Jun 2022)

Las "importaciones" de oro ruso en realidad son exportaciones desde la UE u occidente de tecnología y armas a Rusia.
O para que os creéis que sirve el oro en situación de guerra? Pos para no dejar huella de quien compra algo prohibido....
La medida es lo primero que se tendría que haber hecho considerando las reservas que generó Putin pensando justamente en este momento.....y el que pensaba que no lo iban a hacer peca de puerilidad aguda. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2022)

Hola, paraísofiscal: Pasa lo mismo con cualquier otra Materia Prima o que tenga valor. Por ejemplo, Petróleo ruso que llega a través de países del Golfo Pérsico.

Algunos todavía creen que el Sistema es omnipresente... Qué equivocados están. Muchas de las cosas que estamos viviendo en los últimos tiempos solo sirven para "engordar" los bolsillos de bastantes sinvergüenzas.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (26 Jun 2022)

Biden, G-7 Will Ban Russian Gold Imports | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Una medida inútil, los mayores compradores de oro ruso son, su banco central, China, Turquía. Un ejemplo más del mundo bipolar que se está formando, uno virtual (occidente, donde incluyo Japón) y otro real en Oriente.
Como no consigamos vivir con hamburguesas y petróleo virtual lo vamos a pasar mu’ mal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Las "importaciones" de oro ruso en realidad son exportaciones desde la UE u occidente de tecnología y armas a Rusia.
> O para que os creéis que sirve el oro en situación de guerra? Pos para no dejar huella de quien compra algo prohibido....
> La medida es lo primero que se tendría que haber hecho considerando las reservas que generó Putin pensando justamente en este momento.....y el que pensaba que no lo iban a hacer peca de puerilidad aguda.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



que si que esta claro que el titular es invent

y que en algo pensaran que perjudican a rusia cuando lo hacen .....

o no....

todo es muy 

​


----------



## Alberto1989 (26 Jun 2022)

¿Nos tenemos que poner a comprar monedas de plata y oro como locos?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jun 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> ¿Nos tenemos que poner a comprar monedas de plata y oro como locos?



Claro tt...


----------



## L'omertá (26 Jun 2022)

No llegamos a octubre.


----------



## frankie83 (26 Jun 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> ¿Nos tenemos que poner a comprar monedas de plata y oro como locos?



eso solo tu lo puedes saber ;-)


----------



## OBDC (26 Jun 2022)

Lo que su deberían de hacer muchos participantes de este hilo es ser consecuentes y sacar un vuelo sin retorno a Shangrilá.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Alberto1989 (26 Jun 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que su deberían de hacer muchos participantes de este hilo es ser consecuentes y sacar un vuelo sin retorno a Shangrilá.



Soy nuevo en metales, que pasa en Shangrilá?


----------



## Alberto1989 (26 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Te respondo lo mismo que en el otro hilo, más que nada para que lo vea más gente, ya que el otro hilo anda más muerto que vivo.
> 
> Aquí tienes un ejemplo hipotético pero con cifras reales de lo que supondría para alguien ahorrar 500 Eur en oro al mes, y los beneficios obtenidos desde 1993 hasta hoy en comparación de haber ahorrado esa misma cantidad en fiat.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103046



Gracias, absolutamente brutal.


----------



## frankie83 (26 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Te respondo lo mismo que en el otro hilo, más que nada para que lo vea más gente, ya que el otro hilo anda más muerto que vivo.
> 
> Aquí tienes un ejemplo hipotético pero con cifras reales de lo que supondría para alguien ahorrar 500 Eur en oro al mes, y los beneficios obtenidos desde 1993 hasta hoy en comparación de haber ahorrado esa misma cantidad en fiat.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103046



faltaría otra columna que indique los 6000 de cada año a a cuantos euros de 2022 corresponden

por ejemplo aquí





Calculadora de inflación del euro


Calcula el cambio del valor en el tiempo de acuerdo al IPC y la inflación del euro. Gráfica, datos históricos y ejemplos.




www.dineroeneltiempo.com





me dicen que un euro del 1991 era 1,75 euros en 2021
pero sí, el total sigue siendo < 2*180k


----------



## Tichy (27 Jun 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Soy nuevo en metales, que pasa en Shangrilá?



En Shangri-la, como en Sildavia y en Narnia, el oro y la plata no tienen IVA.


----------



## Alberto1989 (27 Jun 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> En Shangri-la, como en Sildavia y en Narnia, el oro y la plata no tienen IVA.



Yo ahora estoy en México, varios bancos venden monedas de plata y oro. Es México buen lugar para comprar?

También me voy a Colombia en unos meses y Brasil el año que viene. Por si alguno es especialmente bueno


----------



## OBDC (27 Jun 2022)

Falta columna poniendo el FIAT en el banco a rentar (el FIAT puede hacer cosas que el oro no puede hacer), puesto en bolsa, y también contrastado con el valor de inmuebles más la capitalización de un arrendamiento.
Tal como se dice, hay que dar información al neófito, no sólo la que le interesa a los que venden oro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (27 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Te respondo lo mismo que en el otro hilo, más que nada para que lo vea más gente, ya que el otro hilo anda más muerto que vivo.
> 
> Aquí tienes un ejemplo hipotético pero con cifras reales de lo que supondría para alguien ahorrar 500 Eur en oro al mes, y los beneficios obtenidos desde 1993 hasta hoy en comparación de haber ahorrado esa misma cantidad en fiat.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103046



Gracias por tu aporte, me parece muy interesante.

Por otro lado hay que recordar eso de que; rendimientos pasados no aseguran rendimientos futuros. 
Aunque me parece una buena referencia para buscar rendimientos futuros, el futuro que viene no tiene nada que ver con el que hubo en esa epoca.


----------



## FranMen (27 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Así es, y si extrapolamos a todas las inversiones, esta frase también tiene validez...
> 
> Dow Jones, S&P 500, Nasdaq, Bienes inmuebles, Etc... sus rendimientos pasados no aseguran rendimientos futuros.
> 
> ...



Un detalle sin importancia, el oro no se ha revalorizado, es el fiat el que se devalúa


----------



## FranMen (27 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Un detalle sin importancia, el oro no se ha revalorizado, es el fiat el que se devalúa



Con el oro, salvo que sepas elegir muy bien los momentos, te mantienes. Con el fiat siempre pierdes (incluso con los depósitos que siempre son inferiores a la inflación)


----------



## Gusman (27 Jun 2022)

Y evitas golpes de estado y guerras que usan el oro como forma de pago (o es uno mas de los objetivos?)

Como ejemplo: en Ucrania el primer día de golpe de estado el oro salió del país.


----------



## IvanRios (27 Jun 2022)

Según explican desde Visual Capitalist, el primer ejemplo de la relación entre ambos se remonta al Antiguo Egipto, concretamente al año 3200 a. C., cuando *el rey Menes fijó una relación de 2,5 a 1*. Desde entonces, la ratio no ha hecho más que aumentar el valor del oro en relación a la plata.


En el *Imperio Romano*, la primera relación entre el oro y la plata se estableció en el *año 210 a. C., en una proporción de 8 a 1*. Durante los años siguientes, la llegada de oro y plata procedentes de las conquistas de Roma hicieron fluctuar la ratio, aunque se mantuvo siempre en una horquilla de entre 8 y 12 onzas de plata por cada una de oro.


Con *Julio César, en el año 46 a. C.*, la relación era de *11,5 a 1*, mientras que con el emperador *Augusto* se elevó a *11,75 a 1*.


Durante los siglos siguientes, la proporción se estableció *entre 6 y 12 onzas de plata por cada una de oro*. Algunas civilizaciones de Oriente Próximo y Asia valoraban más


Con el paso de los siglos, las proporciones en todo el mundo fluctuaron entre 6 y 12 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro, y muchos imperios y naciones de Oriente Medio y Asia valoraban más la plata que los imperios occidentales, por lo que la proporción era menor.

*La relación fija*

Ya en *1792, el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos* definió la relación entre ambos metales mediante la *Ley de Acuñación*, que fijó la relación en *15 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro*. Esta ley fue la base de la acuñación de monedas en los Estados Unidos, definiendo las mismas por su composición metálica y peso.


En esos mismos años, *Francia* había establecido también *por ley una proporción de 15,1 a 1*. Pero ninguna de estas ratios duró mucho tiempo: la llegada de la Revolución Industrial y las guerras mundiales provocaron enormes fluctuaciones entre el oro y la plata.


En el *siglo XX*, ya eran necesarias *40 onzas de plata* para comprar una de oro, una relación que subió hasta las *100 a comienzos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*.


El *máximo* registrado hasta ahora en la ratio oro/plata se alcanzó en *2020*, durante la pandemia, con una proporción de *123 a 1*, debido a que el temor movió a los inversores a posicionarse en oro como activo refugio.


Desde entonces, la cifra ha caído hasta el entorno de las *80 onzas de plata* por cada na de oro.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Jun 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1103476
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto me genera más dudas, mejor comprar plata por que el ratio está muy alto o mejor comprar oro por que el ratio siempre va subiendo históricamente.


----------



## FranMen (27 Jun 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esto me genera más dudas, mejor comprar plata por que el ratio está muy alto o mejor comprar oro por que el ratio siempre va subiendo históricamente.



Diversificar para que los errores sean menores (aunque también los aciertos) jugando un poco en el timing con los spreads


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Jun 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esto me genera más dudas, mejor comprar plata por que el ratio está muy alto o mejor comprar oro por que el ratio siempre va subiendo históricamente.



Mi opinión respecto al ratio oro-plata:

Estamos en un ratio de oro-plata anómala desde que llegó los anglos se hicieron con la supremacía monetaria. Según el profesor Antal Fekete, el patrón plata fue boicoteado de forma consciente por una élite en el poder con acceso a información privilegiada y arruinó precisamente a las dos naciones que lo usaban de forma exclusiva: Rusia y China.

Ahora, dentro de un patrón oro suspendido "temporalmente" por Nixon, esas mismas naciones, Rusia y China, tratan de derribar el sistema monetario basado en el dólar con un nuevo sistema monetario basado en la exportación en la propia divisa y hablan de establecer una nueva referencia monetaria sintética basada en materias prima (no sólo oro).

Creo que en este nuevo escenario de un divisa sintética basada en materias primas, la plata se va a revalorizar respecto al oro y no volveremos a ver los ratios actuales que solo son posibles dentro del esquema monetario actual del bloque anglo que está siendo derribado por los dos países con mayor tradición en el uso de la plata como dinero: Rusia y China.

Más sobre la desmonetizacion de la plata y la transferencia de riqueza que se produjo desde Rusia y China al primer país en establecer el patrón oro de forma exclusiva (Inglaterra) frente al resto del mundo que siempre había utilizado el patrón plata o un sistema monetario bimetálico:






Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.


La Historia tiene muchos fatores pero el mas relevante por sus consecuencias es, en mi opinion, el monetario y este no puede ser comprendido sin la funcion de los metales preciosos en el. Como ejemplo, en la guerra franco-prusiana, si nos fijamos en sistema monetario, supuso un paso fundamental...




www.burbuja.info





En mi opinión, la liquidez de la plata aumentará si se construye una divisa basada en recursos que la incluya. De los diferentes recursos que pretenden incluir, sólo se pueden atesorar los metales preciosos y eso supondría una vuelta de la plata al sistema monetario (y la vuelta a las ratios anteriores al auge del bloque anglo y su patrón oro en exclusividad)

Un saludo!


----------



## Tio Pepe (27 Jun 2022)

¿Pero en la situación actual no deberíamos mirar el ratio desde agosto del 1971 (eliminación del patrón oro)? ¿Ya que desde entonces las reglas del juego cambiaron y por lo tanto el ratio probablemente dejó de funcionar de la misma manera?


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> ¿Pero en la situación actual no deberíamos mirar el ratio desde agosto del 1971 (eliminación del patrón oro)? ¿Ya que desde entonces las reglas del juego cambiaron y por lo tanto el ratio probablemente dejó de funcionar de la misma manera?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103877



En mi opinión, seguimos bajo un patrón oro pero con un cambio del "temporalmente" flotante respecto al oro (todos los bancos centrales tienen oro y dólares). _*Volver a un cambio fijo oro-dolar es una decisión política*_ que, según forbes, va. ser el tema central de la próxima campaña presidencial de los EEUU:









Gold Debate: Is A New Gold Standard Coming?


Here’s why a serious debate about adopting a new gold standard will take place before the 2024 election cycle.




www.forbes.com





Aunque no lo parezca seguimos dentro del marco de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods y es posible que EEUU tenga que volver a un cambio fijo respecto al dólar para defender al dólar en un momento dado obligado por las circunstancias.

Pero la propuesta de una divisa sintética formada por materias primas que proponen en el otro bando incluye la plata (y otros metales preciosos como el platino y el paladio) lo que supone, en mi opinión, una remonetizacion de la plata ya que por sus características monetarias tiene potencial para volver a ser parte de las reservas de los bancos centrales (sólo se pueden atesorar y custodiar a bajo costo los metales preciosos, no el resto de materias primas que darían valor a la divisa que plantean).


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jun 2022)

Vaya problema que tendrán los rusos que no pueden vender su oro... de risa. 

El oro y la plata van a ser una pasada, pero lo de las mineras, que con el oro en torno a 1800, tienen los mismos precios que en el 2006 cuando el oro estaba a 400 o 500, al menos las junior, va a ser un cohete. Y encima la mayor parte de ellas saneadas. Claro que te puede pasar como con Gatos, Alexco o Excellon y pierdan un 50 o 60 % en una jornada por accidentes imprevisibles, pero incluso esas merecen la pena. Aunque te arruines con alguna, lo de las demás va a ser espectacular. La mayor parte de ellas están rozando o superando los mínimos históricos y casi todas han perdido 10, 20 y hasta más veces desde el 2011.

Y es que el oro y la plata salen de las minas, no hay tu tía. Tarde o temprano se sacará todo, no es como el petroleo.

Ultimamente he comprado miles de acciones de una exploradora que está cerca de mi pueblo. La mayor reserva de Europa occidental. Los vecinos ferozmente en contra, como siempre, pero si lees las declaraciones de los capos autonómicos, no hacen más que templar gaitas pensando en las mordidas que se van a llevar. En cuanto la oferta sea suficientemente jugosa, se aprueba de un día para otro y se multiplica la acción por cien, mínimo.

No compréis, que no quiero reclamaciones luego.


----------



## Tio Pepe (27 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, seguimos bajo un patrón oro pero con un cambio del "temporalmente" flotante respecto al oro (todos los bancos centrales tienen oro y dólares). _*Volver a un cambio fijo oro-dolar es una decisión política*_ que, según forbes, va. ser el tema central de la próxima campaña presidencial de los EEUU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, y por supuesto no es descartable que en un futuro se pudiera volver a un cambio fijo oro-dólar. Pero realmente yo veo muy difícil que se pueda dar esa situación, de hecho lo vería más factible en países como China o Rusia, quizás como un movimiento para quitarle al dólar el papel reserva internacional de valor.

La realidad es que desde Breton Woods las reservas globales de oro por los bancos centrales han ido decreciendo de forma constante:





Y en el único momento que se han recuperado ha sido con el cambio de paradigma de los bancos centrales a partir de la crisis financiera, creyendo ilusamente que la MMT era la solución a todos los problemas. Pero la comparativa de la reserva de oro de los bancos centrales y la M1 no deja lugar a duda de la magnitud de como se perciben ambos.



Si en un futuro se vuelve a un cambio fijo, por supuesto sería un nuevo cambio que se ajustara a la nueva situación, y podría ser tomado como una solución drástica a una pérdida de confianza global. Pero si eso pasara, ¿realmente alguien creería que sería algo que se fuera a mantener a largo plazo?

Respecto a la divisa sintética formada por materias primas la verdad es que no lo conocía, y buscaré al respecto ya que parece muy interesante. (supongo que se nota que no soy un gran conocedor de los intríngulis del oro y la plata)


----------



## HAL 9000 (28 Jun 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Vaya problema que tendrán los rusos que no pueden vender su oro... de risa.
> 
> El oro y la plata van a ser una pasada, pero lo de las mineras, que con el oro en torno a 1800, tienen los mismos precios que en el 2006 cuando el oro estaba a 400 o 500, al menos las junior, va a ser un cohete. Y encima la mayor parte de ellas saneadas. Claro que te puede pasar como con Gatos, Alexco o Excellon y pierdan un 50 o 60 % en una jornada por accidentes imprevisibles, pero incluso esas merecen la pena. Aunque te arruines con alguna, lo de las demás va a ser espectacular. La mayor parte de ellas están rozando o superando los mínimos históricos y casi todas han perdido 10, 20 y hasta más veces desde el 2011.
> 
> ...



Mantengo dos mineras de plata en cartera (de hecho ya no llevo nada más desde hace meses), pero me da que, tal y como se está poniendo el tema de la escasez de diésel, no ha sido biena idea el conservarlas. Tenía que haber vendido hace medio año. O explota al alza en breve la cotización de la plata (que no creo) o se irán atpc las mineras y habrá que tirar para usos industriales con la plata que se ha extraído hasta la fecha.




Edito:

Casi un 5% pabajo hoy First Majestic.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Mantengo dos mineras de plata en cartera (de hecho ya no llevo nada más desde hace meses), pero me da que, tal y como se está poniendo el tema de la escasez de diésel, no ha sido biena idea el conservarlas. Tenía que haber vendido hace medio año. O explota al alza en breve la cotización de la plata (que no creo) o se irán atpc las mineras y habrá que tirar para usos industriales con la plata que se ha extraído hasta la fecha.



Estaba pensando eso que si sube la cotización de la plata pero los costes de extracción suben más las mineras seguirán en el guano (hasta que nos comamos el stock o los precios sean estratosféricos y compensen los incrementos de extracción)


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2022)

Eso es como en todo... Mantenerse en Liquidez a la espera de precios de "derribo" y que a buen seguro se darán. El cuándo es lo de menos en estos momentos de gran incertidumbre. Eso sí, se trata de tener Paciencia. Ya a finales del 2015 se dio una gran oportunidad de entrada y que proporcionó grandes beneficios a quienes supieron aguantar y vender en el momento apropiado.

Saludos.


----------



## Jotac (29 Jun 2022)

Cambiando de tema y en linea con GESARA, NESARA, deuda y demás...


----------



## davitin (29 Jun 2022)

Como va la plata? A cuánto está la onza?


----------



## skan (29 Jun 2022)

Si compro por ejemplo 20 mil euros en oro y en unos años lo revendo, en un lugar oficial para que no me timen y para ser legal...
¿Tengo que pagar impuestos por todo lo que me paguen en ese momento o sólo por el beneficio que saque (diferencia con lo que pagué)?


----------



## skan (29 Jun 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> Cambiando de tema y en linea con GESARA, NESARA, deuda y demás...



Hoy en día los mayores ricos del mundo no son judíos, los hay indios, mexicanos, anglosajones (no judíos), franceses, rusos y chinos...
Los judíos ya no pintan nada.


----------



## risto mejido (29 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> Si compro por ejemplo 20 mil euros en oro y en unos años lo revendo, en un lugar oficial para que no me timen y para ser legal...
> ¿Tengo que pagar impuestos por todo lo que me paguen en ese momento o sólo por el beneficio que saque (diferencia con lo que pagué)?



desde el desconocimiento mas absoluto te digo que en principio deberias declarar las plusvalias, y pagar un porcentaje de estas, pero a ver si alguien que lo sepa al 100% te lo afirma, yo no puedo hacerlo


----------



## mike69 (29 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> Si compro por ejemplo 20 mil euros en oro y en unos años lo revendo, en un lugar oficial para que no me timen y para ser legal...
> ¿Tengo que pagar impuestos por todo lo que me paguen en ese momento o sólo por el beneficio que saque (diferencia con lo que pagué)?



Si compras con factura, y vendes con factura, la diferencia si es positiva lo declaras como incremento de patrimonio en el IRPF (pagas entre el 19% y el 26% según el importe del incremento. Estas tarifas son para 2022. En el futuro pueden subirlo todo lo que quieran). Si la diferencia es negativa lo declaras y no pagas.

El oro cotiza, así es que si la onza el día que vendas el spot está a 1.900 y te lo compra una empresa a 1.700, el precio a declarar en la venta es 1.900. Si declaras 1.700 te pueden hacer una comprobación de valores por la diferencia. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Martes i13 (29 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> Si compro por ejemplo 20 mil euros en oro y en unos años lo revendo, en un lugar oficial para que no me timen y para ser legal...
> ¿Tengo que pagar impuestos por todo lo que me paguen en ese momento o sólo por el beneficio que saque (diferencia con lo que pagué)?
> [/QUOTE
> Como te dicen más arriba, por lógica y sentido común... tendrías que declarar los beneficios es decir el valor de venta menos el valor de compra y anotarlo en tu declaración para pagar los impuestos correspondientes...., y además te pueden pedir la documentación correspondiente para verificar que no lo que declaras es cierto y que no estas defraudando, es decir debieras conservar las facturas de compra y las facturas de venta.
> ...


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Jun 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Mantengo dos mineras de plata en cartera (de hecho ya no llevo nada más desde hace meses), pero me da que, tal y como se está poniendo el tema de la escasez de diésel, no ha sido biena idea el conservarlas. Tenía que haber vendido hace medio año. O explota al alza en breve la cotización de la plata (que no creo) o se irán atpc las mineras y habrá que tirar para usos industriales con la plata que se ha extraído hasta la fecha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La plata no es como el oro. Está gastada y es muy difícil de recuperar. Será al revés, como es imprescindible subirá de precio hasta que sea rentable sacarla, aunque haya que hacerlo a mano, como en potosí. 

Eso sin tener en cuenta su valor monetario y que se vuelva a monetizar, como dice Hugo salinas.


----------



## HAL 9000 (30 Jun 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> La plata no es como el oro. Está gastada y es muy difícil de recuperar. Será al revés, como es imprescindible subirá de precio hasta que sea rentable sacarla, aunque haya que hacerlo a mano, como en potosí.
> 
> Eso sin tener en cuenta su valor monetario y que se vuelva a monetizar, como dice Hugo salinas.



Partes de una premisa en la que no coincidimos y es que, en mi opinión, el declive energético de los combustibles fósiles no va a traer un incremento del aporte de los sistemas no renovables (fotovoltaica por decir uno) y con ello un incremento también en la demanda de plata. Al contrario, la fabricación de paneles fotovoltaicos se verá rápidamente reducida a la par que colapsa el resto del tejido productivo y la sociedad. 
En las primeras fases de esta agonía se tirará de la plata que hay acumulada sobre la tierra pero las mineras no levantarán cabeza. Cuando el colapso sea flagrante a lo largo y ancho del mundo, las demandas industriales de plata estarán bajo mínimos y aún será menos factible seguir minando. 
En resumen, espero aún ver volar la cotización de la plata (porque espero que reviente el comex). Dudo mucho que lo hagan también las mineras. 
Aún así, seguiré manteniendo mis posiciones en First majestic y PAN american por si me equivoco. 
La plata física no la suelto ni aunque me aostien.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Partes de una premisa en la que no coincidimos y es que, en mi opinión, el declive energético de los combustibles fósiles no va a traer un incremento del aporte de los sistemas no renovables (fotovoltaica por decir uno) y con ello un incremento también en la demanda de plata. Al contrario, la fabricación de paneles fotovoltaicos se verá rápidamente reducida a la par que colapsa el resto del tejido productivo y la sociedad.
> En las primeras fases de esta agonía se tirará de la plata que hay acumulada sobre la tierra pero las mineras no levantarán cabeza. Cuando el colapso sea flagrante a lo largo y ancho del mundo, las demandas industriales de plata estarán bajo mínimos y aún será menos factible seguir minando.
> En resumen, espero aún ver volar la cotización de la plata (porque espero que reviente el comex). Dudo mucho que lo hagan también las mineras.
> Aún así, seguiré manteniendo mis posiciones en First majestic y PAN american por si me equivoco.
> La plata física no la suelto ni aunque me aostien.



Entre los extremos está la virtud, la economía se está paralizando porque no hay nada rentable. Si el petróleo sube se intentará buscar una alternativa a la energía, por ejemplo los paneles fotovoltaicos, pero sí el petróleo sube también sube la extracción de los materiales y la construcción de los paneles que puede llegar a hacer que no sea rentable su producción. Pero siempre mejor tener algo contante y sonante que papelitos de colores


----------



## Jotac (30 Jun 2022)

skan dijo:


> Hoy en día los mayores ricos del mundo no son judíos, los hay indios, mexicanos, anglosajones (no judíos), franceses, rusos y chinos...
> Los judíos ya no pintan nada.



pero has visto el video y el mensaje que intenta trasladar? Lo de los judíos es lo de menos, el asunto es entender cómo funciona el sistema


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jun 2022)

El banco central de Zimbabue, que de hiperinflación sabe algo, va a sacar a circular monedas de oro para que sus ciudadanos puedan ahorrar (inflación actual superior al 100%) y no se produzca la devastación económica que se produjo la última vez que perdieron la confianza en la divisa fiat:






Zimbabwean central bank introduces gold coins as store of value


Harare [Zimbabwe], June 27 (ANI/Xinhua): The Reserve Bank of Zimbabwe (RBZ) on Monday announced the introduction of gold coins into the market as a store of value. In a statement following a meeting of the bank’s Monetary Policy Committee (MPC) on June 24, RBZ governor John Mangudya also...




theprint.in





Preparándose para lo que viene... La otra hiperinflación acabo con el oro como medio de pago cotidiano:


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El banco central de Zimbabue, que de hiperinflación sabe algo, va a sacar a circular monedas de oro para que sus ciudadanos puedan ahorrar (inflación actual superior al 100%) y no se produzca la devastación económica que se produjo la última vez que perdieron la confianza en la divisa fiat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final los uropeos vamos a ser los más pobres, hasta los indios y africanos van a tener más oro particular


----------



## estupeharto (30 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Te respondo lo mismo que en el otro hilo, más que nada para que lo vea más gente, ya que el otro hilo anda más muerto que vivo.
> 
> Aquí tienes un ejemplo hipotético pero con cifras reales de lo que supondría para alguien ahorrar 500 Eur en oro al mes, y los beneficios obtenidos desde 1993 hasta hoy en comparación de haber ahorrado esa misma cantidad en fiat.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103046



A finales del 19 estaba a casi 1400.
Esa errata es lo único que podía haber soltado la fauna de renegados. Lo demás es una buena y real imagen de la patraña que tienen endiñada al populacho.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (30 Jun 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y es que el oro y la plata salen de las minas, no hay tu tía. Tarde o temprano se sacará todo, no es como el petroleo.



Vale........................


----------



## AU10KAG1K (30 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El banco central de Zimbabue, que de hiperinflación sabe algo, va a sacar a circular monedas de oro para que sus ciudadanos puedan ahorrar (inflación actual superior al 100%) y no se produzca la devastación económica que se produjo la última vez que perdieron la confianza en la divisa fiat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta vez estan usando el ganado y su derivados, mediante el TRUEQUE. No se donde lo vi el otro dia. Hiperinflacion de 200 y pico millones por ciento. Acojonante
Me parece que fue en NegociosTv. No hace mas de 3 dias , creo. Veo mucha mierda y me puedo confundir.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2022)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Esta vez estan usando el ganado y su derivados, mediante el TRUEQUE. No se donde lo vi el otro dia. Hiperinflacion de 200 y pico millones por ciento. Acojonante
> Me parece que fue en NegociosTv. No hace mas de 3 dias , creo. Veo mucha mierda y me puedo confundir.



Buscando la inflación de Zimbabue (86,7%) veo que hay países que están tan mal o peor que España como Zambia y Guinea así que no podemos quejarnos 








Así avanza la inflación en el mundo: España, al nivel de países como Zambia y Guinea


España no es el único país que está experimentando una gran subida de los precios, que se sitúan ya en máximos históricos, y se espera que la inflación continúe siendo un problema para la economía mundial en los próximos años



www.abc.es




Otra medida imaginativa contra la inflación:




__





Hay tanta inflación que las pensiones se están devaluando. Zimbabue tiene una solución: pagarlas en vacas


Mientras todo el mundo lucha contra la inflación, los expertos estudian las bolsas de valores en diferentes países, los comerciantes buscan valores con...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jun 2022)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Esta vez estan usando el ganado y su derivados, mediante el TRUEQUE. No se donde lo vi el otro dia. Hiperinflacion de 200 y pico millones por ciento. Acojonante
> Me parece que fue en NegociosTv. No hace mas de 3 dias , creo. Veo mucha mierda y me puedo confundir.



Jajajaja vaya chorrada lo dice el vídeo de que la gente se protege comprando vacas y no oro.

No digo que no compren vacas, ni que las vacas no cumplan mejor que su divisa la función de reserva de valor, el problema, es que no se pueden comprar fracciones de vaca viva (buena reserva de valor) y las fracciones de vaca muerta se pudren rápido...

Una vaca puede costar cerca de una onza y no puedes ahorrar en fiat (se devalúa demasiado rápido) para comprar la vaca, tienes que buscar una alternativa que permita transformar cambiar fracciones más pequeñas en un formato que no pierda valor con el tiempo y que se pueda acumular hasta reunir lo necesario para cambiarlo por una vaca, es decir, el oro monetario que parece que va a acuñar el banco central para que el colapso de la divisa no arrastre al resto de la economía detrás.

El banco central está en modo prepper y el del vídeo creo que no se entera de la vaina. La vez anterior, como se ve en el vídeo, se utilizan granulados de oro para ajustar el precio para transacciones cotidianas como comprar el pan.

Las transacciones no se hacen con vacas (aunque puedan ser una reserva de valor interesante), con una vaca no puedes comprar el pan, no tienen cambio sin matarla haciendo que deje de ser reserva de valor. 

La opción que menciona el vídeo, de futuros de vacas, suena estupendo hasta que haya una sequía o les falte pienso a las futuras vacas, que impriman mas futuros que vacas existen, etc.


----------



## Argénteo (30 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El banco central de Zimbabue, que de hiperinflación sabe algo, va a sacar a circular monedas de oro para que sus ciudadanos puedan ahorrar (inflación actual superior al 100%) y no se produzca la devastación económica que se produjo la última vez que perdieron la confianza en la divisa fiat:



No sé, pero me da que en Zimbabue no debe haber muchos con capacidad económica para invertir en oro.


----------



## nedantes (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alberto1989 (30 Jun 2022)

Comprar vacas como reserva de valor es una subnormalidad supina, no hay animal que sea menos frugal.

Si vais a invertir en animales como reserva de valor, que no tiene sentido, al menos que sean pequeños y productivos, como los conejos, gallinas o patos.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2022)

Algunos no son capaces de ponerse en la situación de los africanos. 








La aldea que no conoció el 11-S


Un pueblo massai de Kenia sacrifica 14 vacas sagradas en honor a EE UU al enterarse de los atentados de Al Qaeda



elpais.com




Para muchos su riqueza son unos cerdos o unas vacas, no una granja. 
Algunos no saben que los animales se reproducen cosa que no ocurre con el oro.
Que aquí no merezca la pena en comparación con otras cosas no es para despreciar la situación de esos países


----------



## OBDC (30 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Algunos no son capaces de ponerse en la situación de los africanos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A veces la soberbia [o deseo de anular dialecticamente otras opciones para vender la burra - oh, al final salió de vuelta el ganado- ] los puede, perdónales.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## FranMen (1 Jul 2022)

Como limpiar el stock de la FNMT de forma sencilla 








El valor de las monedas que el Gobierno ha regalado a los líderes de la OTAN


Forman parte de la colección que la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre- Real Casa de la Moneda emitió en 2021 por el 275 aniversario del nacimiento de Francisco de Goya.




www.lainformacion.com




Por cierto, el periodista no se ha molestado en poner a cuanto se venden:








275 ANIVERSARIO DE GOYA (2021) CINCUENTIN


<h1><b style="mso-bidi-font-weight:normal"><span style="font-size: medium;">La vendimia o El Otoño</span><o:p></o:p></b></h1> <p class="MsoNormal">El Otoño, estación del dios Baco, se transforma aquí en una vendimia moderna, en que un joven majo, sentado sobre un murete de piedra y vestido de...




tienda.fnmt.es


----------



## IvanRios (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gusman (1 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Hoy en día los mayores ricos del mundo no son judíos, los hay indios, mexicanos, anglosajones (no judíos), franceses, rusos y chinos...
> Los judíos ya no pintan nada.



O no te enteras de nada o cobras?


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Jul 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Partes de una premisa en la que no coincidimos y es que, en mi opinión, el declive energético de los combustibles fósiles no va a traer un incremento del aporte de los sistemas no renovables (fotovoltaica por decir uno) y con ello un incremento también en la demanda de plata. Al contrario, la fabricación de paneles fotovoltaicos se verá rápidamente reducida a la par que colapsa el resto del tejido productivo y la sociedad.
> En las primeras fases de esta agonía se tirará de la plata que hay acumulada sobre la tierra pero las mineras no levantarán cabeza. Cuando el colapso sea flagrante a lo largo y ancho del mundo, las demandas industriales de plata estarán bajo mínimos y aún será menos factible seguir minando.
> En resumen, espero aún ver volar la cotización de la plata (porque espero que reviente el comex). Dudo mucho que lo hagan también las mineras.
> Aún así, seguiré manteniendo mis posiciones en First majestic y PAN american por si me equivoco.
> La plata física no la suelto ni aunque me aostien.



Esto no es una opinión, mira las gráficas. Siempre que ha subido la plata han subido las mineras en inmensa mayor proporción, como es natural. Si tienes unos gastos x y te sube el producto que vendes x+100 pues aumentan los beneficios con los mismos gastos y viceversa. De echo, esa es la razón de que ahora las mineras se estén hundiendo. La caída de la plata está siendo brutal y la de las mineras más brutal todavía. 

El problema es que la situación es tan volátil que no nos podemos deshacer de ellas para no quedarnos fuera en el rebote. Pero eso también nos pasa con el físico. No vendemos por mucho que baje. Seguimos teniendo el mismo. Pues las acciones igual: seguimos teniendo las mismas aunque bajen. 

¿Con la subida de los combustibles y la bajada del spot muchas dejarán de ser rentables y tendrán que cerrar? Pues sí. Procuramos comprar las que están más saneadas pero alguna te puede salir rana. Hay que diversificar mucho, deshacerse de las peores y comprar las que se comporten mejor. Si hubiera una fórmula segura no existiría la bolsa. 

Evidentemente, en esta situación nadie gana por muy experto que seas. Se trata de perder lo menos posible y esperar tiempos mejores, si es que vuelven.


----------



## FranMen (1 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Esto no es una opinión, mira las gráficas. Siempre que ha subido la plata han subido las mineras en inmensa mayor proporción, como es natural. Si tienes unos gastos x y te sube el producto que vendes x+100 pues aumentan los beneficios con los mismos gastos y viceversa. De echo, esa es la razón de que ahora las mineras se estén hundiendo. La caída de la plata está siendo brutal y la de las mineras más brutal todavía.
> 
> El problema es que la situación es tan volátil que no nos podemos deshacer de ellas para no quedarnos fuera en el rebote. Pero eso también nos pasa con el físico. No vendemos por mucho que baje. Seguimos teniendo el mismo. Pues las acciones igual: seguimos teniendo las mismas aunque bajen.
> 
> ...



Es que ahora los gastos son x+x*40%


----------



## L'omertá (1 Jul 2022)

Linares es el Michael Burry español.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es que ahora los gastos son x+x*40%



Ahora estoy oyendo al genio Linares y más o menos dice lo mismo que yo. La caída de los metales está limitada por el coste de extracción, al que ya se acercan porque está subiendo en cuanto que la energía es componente fundamental de este coste.. Si el precio baja de este coste de producción, las mineras irán cerrando sus explotaciones, primero las menos rentables. No todas porque eso tiene un coste y las mayores trabajarán a pérdidas, pero disminuirán la producción hasta que la escasez haga que el precio se recupere. Esto sucede de continuo y ocurre con toda clase de materias primas. Es conocido esto. 

Se trata de aguantar el tirón y diversificar. Es una lucha contra uno mismo. Yo he perdido mucho dinero y oportunidades por no tener perfecto control. Se aprende con los años. El FOMO causa estragos entre los débiles. Y no solo con el dinero y las inversiones, peor son otros aspectos de la vida.


----------



## Jotac (1 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ahora estoy oyendo al genio Linares y más o menos dice lo mismo que yo. La caída de los metales está limitada por el coste de extracción, al que ya se acercan porque está subiendo en cuanto que la energía es componente fundamental de este coste.. Si el precio baja de este coste de producción, las mineras irán cerrando sus explotaciones, primero las menos rentables. No todas porque eso tiene un coste y las mayores trabajarán a pérdidas, pero disminuirán la producción hasta que la escasez haga que el precio se recupere. Esto sucede de continuo y ocurre con toda clase de materias primas. Es conocido esto.
> 
> Se trata de aguantar el tirón y diversificar. Es una lucha contra uno mismo. Yo he perdido mucho dinero y oportunidades por no tener perfecto control. Se aprende con los años. El FOMO causa estragos entre los débiles. Y no solo con el dinero y las inversiones, peor son otros aspectos de la vida.



Esto no deja de ser una sangría general, y es un reto de aguante y mente fría, con aquello quew cada cual pueda permitirse no necesitar en el corto plazo...efectivamente se aprende a base de hostias...


----------



## FranMen (1 Jul 2022)

nedantes dijo:


>



Siempre la misma matraca los acaban de fijarse en el oro. Hace tres años el oro estaba a 1050 y ahora 1700, ¿que revalorización es esta? El oro se adelantó a la inflación que tenemos hoy


----------



## alea (2 Jul 2022)

Cuánto hay de cierto en la noticia del hallazgo de una mina enorme de oro en Uganda? Personalmente espero que sea mentira y las fuentes que encuentro con la noticia no parecen muy fiables. Si fuera cierto, ya podemos ir vendiendo. Alguien tiene buena info?


----------



## Orooo (2 Jul 2022)

alea dijo:


> Cuánto hay de cierto en la noticia del hallazgo de una mina enorme de oro en Uganda? Personalmente espero que sea mentira y las fuentes que encuentro con la noticia no parecen muy fiables. Si fuera cierto, ya podemos ir vendiendo. Alguien tiene buena info?



Seguramente el mismo cierto que lo de traer un meteorito de oro a la tierra.


----------



## OBDC (2 Jul 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Seguramente el mismo cierto que lo de traer un meteorito de oro a la tierra.



Lo típico de este foro, confundir deseo con hechos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2022)

Hola, Kovaliov: Sobre la Plata no te voy a explicar nada que tú ya no sepas. Yo sigo comprando, entre otras cosas porque entiendo que es uno de los activos más baratos que existen a día de hoy. En lo personal, creo que todavía le queda margen de caída, porque estamos viviendo los principios de lo que puede ser una gran "tormenta"... Como he comentado, estoy comprando Plata, pero en formato "papel" (me fue muy bien la última vez que lo hice) y espero seguir promediando a la baja.

Saludos.


----------



## Argénteo (2 Jul 2022)

alea dijo:


> Cuánto hay de cierto en la noticia del hallazgo de una mina enorme de oro en Uganda? Personalmente espero que sea mentira y las fuentes que encuentro con la noticia no parecen muy fiables. Si fuera cierto, ya podemos ir vendiendo. Alguien tiene buena info?



Échale un vistazo al vídeo de Muttley, se extiende con datos muy interesantes sobre el asunto, las cifras que han dado son tan locas que han de ser irreales.


----------



## rory (2 Jul 2022)

Sobre eso quería preguntar. Antes de una crisis, ¿cómo se comporta la plata y el oro?

Bajan al unísono junto con todo lo demás (bolsa, materias primas, bienes raíces, etc) y una vez instalada la crisis se comportan como valor refugio?

Ahora será diferente debido a la inflación? La gente se refugiará en el oro y plata?




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Sobre la Plata no te voy a explicar nada que tú ya no sepas. Yo sigo comprando, entre otras cosas porque entiendo que es uno de los activos más baratos que existen a día de hoy. En lo personal, creo que todavía le queda margen de caída, porque estamos viviendo los principios de lo que puede ser una gran "tormenta"... Como he comentado, estoy comprando Plata, pero en formato "papel" (me fue muy bien la última vez que lo hice) y espero seguir promediando a la baja.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Jul 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Como va la plata? A cuánto está la onza?



Regalada bro...


----------



## risto mejido (2 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Échale un vistazo al vídeo de Muttley, se extiende con datos muy interesantes sobre el asunto, las cifras que han dado son tan locas que han de ser irreales.




Es que no me jodas, entre la trola esta y que van a hacer maniobras en ese país , nadie se puede creer esto, pienso que tienen miedo del pánico de la gente cuando la plebe empiece a comprar como locos , ya hemos visto los brotes verdes, “el próximo semestre se acaba la criáis”( zapatero), la inflación es transitoria ( Fed), “vamos a movilizar xxxxmil minolles para salir mas fuertes” ( Antonio) , “son solo dos semanas hasta que se aplane la curva” , “las vacunas son seguras” 
La plebe estamos hartos de mentiras.
Estuve antes del ostion del bitcoin en el taller y había dos mecánicos que estuvieron todo el rato mientras reparaban el coche hablando de crptomonedas, en ese momento supe que esto se iba a la mierda acordándome de rockefeler 

Estamos hartos de mentiras y manipulaciones ya, hay que estár solo en esto, no hacer caso a nadie y que cada uno haga lo que más crea


----------



## OBDC (2 Jul 2022)

Chicos, debería abrirse un sub-hilo de religiones dentro de este.
Sin duda cada cual cree en lo que quiere creer. Al final hay que creer en algo para no desesperar, pero solo os recuerdo esta frase:







No entregueis la tierra por falsas promesas.
Hoy persiste el sistema feudal, pero se ha cambiado la tierra por el crédito que deslocaliza al señor feudal de tal forma de no depender de reyes a los que tributar.
Asegurarse posiciones con bienes tangibles y de necesidad será la clave para sortear el tsunami financiero.
Bienes que puedan rentar para poder vivir de ellos sin necesidad de venderlos para comer.
Y la fe para la iglesia, y mantener la mente fria y no mezclar la economía con deseos.
Un claro síntoma de estar en una mala posicion: la ansiedad de estar deseando que suba y que no caiga.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## ELOS (2 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Es que no me jodas, entre la trola esta y que van a hacer maniobras en ese país , nadie se puede creer esto, pienso que tienen miedo del pánico de la gente cuando la plebe empiece a comprar como locos , ya hemos visto los brotes verdes, “el próximo semestre se acaba la criáis”( zapatero), la inflación es transitoria ( Fed), “vamos a movilizar xxxxmil minolles para salir mas fuertes” ( Antonio) , “son solo dos semanas hasta que se aplane la curva” , “las vacunas son seguras”
> La plebe estamos hartos de mentiras.
> Estuve antes del ostion del bitcoin en el taller y había dos mecánicos que estuvieron todo el rato mientras reparaban el coche hablando de crptomonedas, en ese momento supe que esto se iba a la mierda acordándome de rockefeler
> 
> Estamos hartos de mentiras y manipulaciones ya, hay que estár solo en esto, no hacer caso a nadie y que cada uno haga lo que más crea



La plebe está encantada de la situación si Putin las pasa canutas como dicen en la tele.
Lo único que le preocupa es que le dejen tomar la cañita en el bar y que se puedan marchar de vacaciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2022)

Hola, rory: Yo creo que nadie puede predecir cómo será la Crisis que se avecina. La verdad es que soy muy pesimista y pienso que será de larga duración así como de difícil resolución.

Dicho esto, los comportamientos del Oro y la Plata pueden ser muy distintos a los de Crisis pasadas. En la actual situación, ambos MPs deberían cotizar bastante más arriba y sin embargo...

Si todo esto se agudiza, pues el Oro debería hacerlo bien. En la Plata tengo más dudas, puesto que no entiendo lo que sucede con ella... Es que ni su aspecto industrial está cotizando.

A muy largo plazo, creo que poseer ambos MPs es más que interesante. Ahora bien, primero hay que informarse bien y si convence, pues es como en todo: se compra y se mantiene a la espera de tiempos mejores.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## HAL 9000 (4 Jul 2022)

Bayac, ha vajadoc de los 1850 pavocs

No hay mercado de verdac.
El mercado está rotoc.
El precio está manipulado a la bajac.
Etcec.
1800 pavos/onza es un buen soporte y no creo que baje de ahic.



HAL 9000 dijo:


> No hay mercado de verdac.
> El mercado está rotoc.
> El precio está msnipulado a la bajac.
> Etcec.
> ...


----------



## Gusman (4 Jul 2022)

Vivi


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, rory: Yo creo que nadie puede predecir cómo será la Crisis que se avecina. La verdad es que soy muy pesimista y pienso que será de larga duración así como de difícil resolución.
> 
> Dicho esto, los comportamientos del Oro y la Plata pueden ser muy distintos a los de Crisis pasadas. En la actual situación, ambos MPs deberían cotizar bastante más arriba y sin embargo...
> 
> ...



Vivimos en el mundo de la mentira y el engaño y la cotizscion de los MPs no iba a ser diferente


----------



## frankie83 (4 Jul 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Bayac, ha vajadoc de los 1850 pavocs
> 
> No hay mercado de verdac.
> El mercado está rotoc.
> ...



Este mensaje viene a decir: mejor vender ya que el oro ya tocó maximos?


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Este mensaje viene a decir: mejor vender ya que el oro ya tocó maximos?



Quién sabe... 
Lo que parece evidente ya es que todo se está yendo a tomar por culo.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Sobre la Plata no te voy a explicar nada que tú ya no sepas. Yo sigo comprando, entre otras cosas porque entiendo que es uno de los activos más baratos que existen a día de hoy. En lo personal, creo que todavía le queda margen de caída, porque estamos viviendo los principios de lo que puede ser una gran "tormenta"... Como he comentado, estoy comprando Plata, pero en formato "papel" (me fue muy bien la última vez que lo hice) y espero seguir promediando a la baja.
> 
> Saludos.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Sobre la Plata no te voy a explicar nada que tú ya no sepas. Yo sigo comprando, entre otras cosas porque entiendo que es uno de los activos más baratos que existen a día de hoy. En lo personal, creo que todavía le queda margen de caída, porque estamos viviendo los principios de lo que puede ser una gran "tormenta"... Como he comentado, estoy comprando Plata, pero en formato "papel" (me fue muy bien la última vez que lo hice) y espero seguir promediando a la baja.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando. Yo, en físico, estoy servido desde hace muchos años en oro y plata. Y las mineras son un juego duro que confío que me compense tarde o temprano. Ahora solo compraré en bullion vault, también promediando a la baja. Son tiempos complicados, pero para todos los activos, no solo el oro y la plata. Con solo mantenerme ya me daría un canto en los dientes porque este invierno van a pintar bastos.

En cuanto a lo de Uganda, nada, sin comentarios.


----------



## Libertum (5 Jul 2022)

Bonita leche se están pegando hoy en oro y la plata (en USD). Han perforado zonas de supuesto soporte como si nada. A ver si mejora a lo largo del día, pero se están alejando muy rápido.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Hola Fernando. Yo, en físico, estoy servido desde hace muchos años en oro y plata. Y las mineras son un juego duro que confío que me compense tarde o temprano. Ahora solo compraré en bullion vault, también promediando a la baja. Son tiempos complicados, pero para todos los activos, no solo el oro y la plata. Con solo mantenerme ya me daría un canto en los dientes porque este invierno van a pintar bastos.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de Uganda, nada, sin comentarios.



Hola, Kovaliov: Bueno, también yo voy bien servido de MPs FÍSICOS, pero de tanto en tanto sigo comprando Plata para mis colecciones, aunque ahí me he vuelto más selectivo.

Ahora en la Plata estoy en el "papel" y promediando a la baja. Ojo porque ahí espero precios mucho más bajos...

Y en las mineras de MPs esperaré bastante antes de entrar... Con esto ya te digo el panorama que espero en los dos próximos años...

Respecto a lo de Uganda ni puto caso...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Jul 2022)

__





WGC: Zentralbanken im Mai erneut Nettogoldkäufer


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Mai 2022 berücksichtigt. Den Angaben zufolge meldeten die... - Veroeffentlicht am 05.07.2022




www.goldseiten.de




Transacciones oficiales de oro por parte de los bancos centrales en mayo.

Compran:

Turquia: +13,3 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +9,0 toneladas
Kazajistán: +6,3 toneladas
Qatar: +4,7 toneladas
India: +3,8 toneladas

Venden:

Alemania: -2,4 toneladas (presumiblemente para hacer monedas conmemorativas)

En esta lista posiblemente haya más países que son compradores habituales (como Rusia o Serbia) que han dejado de publicar datos o dejarán de hacerlo en breve (sirva como muestra de la relevancia estratégica que cobran las reservas de oro en el contexto actual que pasa).

Respecto a la opacidad respecto a las reservas de oro y su movilización en un fondo específico para "situaciones excepcionales" dejo aquí el artículo de Ronan Manley:










Russia lines up its State Fund of Precious Metals for Military Mobilization


Russia is passing laws to allow it to quickly sell gold & precious metals from its State Fund in times of national emergency or mobilization.




www.bullionstar.com


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y en las mineras de MPs esperaré bastante antes de entrar... Con esto ya te digo el panorama que espero en los dos próximos años...
> 
> Respecto a lo de Uganda ni puto caso...



¿Sospechas que van a bajar las mineras? Aquí me has descolocado, en principio sus acciones deberían guardar relación directa con el precio de los metales en el mercado, si en épocas inflacionarias los metales, en general y el oro en particular, han servido como escudo protector, ¿no significaría esto un alza para las mineras?.

Un saludo


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Jul 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> ¿Sospechas que van a bajar las mineras? Aquí me has descolocado, en principio sus acciones deberían guardar relación directa con el precio de los metales en el mercado, si en épocas inflacionarias los metales, en general y el oro en particular, han servido como escudo protector, ¿no significaría esto un alza para las mineras?.
> 
> Un saludo



Las mineras consumen diésel. 
Cada día hay menos diésel. 
La fotovoltaica es una patraña así que descarta ese uso en plata. 
La economía entra en una recesión... Sin fin.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El tema es que todas esas cifras que dan los bancos centrales respecto a sus C/V de oro, estoy seguro que no guardan ninguna relación con la realidad.
> 
> Como bien dices, están dejando de publicar esa info, los datos que publican son información bastante sensible como para cantarla a los 4 vientos.
> 
> Más bien irán contando estratégicamente lo que mejor les pinte a cada uno.



Ocultar información es relevante en sí mismo. 

Indica la sensibilidad de dicha información y su carácter estratégico. Normalmente, cuando se oculta información relevante y se anuncia públicamente la intención de hacerlo es para sacarla posteriormente a relucir, cuando las circunstancias sean favorables.

China, por ejemplo, tiene las reservas de oro "oficiales" (las declaradas al Word Gold Council que son las del post anterior) desde hace años estancadas pero va publicando a través de sus medios otras reservas de oro oficiales según la información facilitada por la China Gold Association:

Edito, han borrado la información de la página pero sigue apareciendo el link en Google si se busca "china.org gold reserves 2021". 

Salen dos entradas de china.org, la borrada hablaba de unas reservas de oro de más de 14.000 toneladas que seguían aumentando año tras año y récord tras récord según datos de la CGA, la otra (disponible) habla de las reservas "oficiales" del banco central que llevan años sin cambiar.

Parece que han preferido publicar solo las oficiales y no las de la China Gold Association. O tal vez han "dejado ver sus cartas" temporalmente para enviar un mensaje...

Sea como sea, cada uno con su estrategia, al final de la partida hay que enseñar las cartas y quien tenga el oro impondrá sus reglas como siempre ha ocurrido en la historia.


----------



## Tio Pepe (5 Jul 2022)

Algo que lleva tiempo frenando al oro y por ende a la plata ya que ambos tienen una gran correlación es el comportamiento del dólar, y el dólar está con una fuerza que hacía tiempo que no se le veía llegando el dólar índex a precios que no tocaba desde el 2002.

Lo que está claro es que Europa va muy detrás de EEUU, pero en Europa cada vez se oyen más retractores de no empezar ya con la subida de tipos porque la inflación está claramente desbocada. Y al final un dólar tan fuerte en este momento está perjudicando gravemente a Europa, porque prácticamente todas las materias primas al realizarse en dólares, implica una presión muy alta para la inflación. 

No hay duda que cada vez parece más claro que el Euro/Dólar se va a ir a tocar la paridad, pero al final ya queda la duda de cuanto de las futuras subidas de tipos se han descontado ya.

Si el BCE consigue implementar de algún modo efectivo su herramienta antifragmentación (ya veremos) y asustado por la inflación finalmente opta por una subida agresiva, ¿no debería ser bueno para el oro y la plata? El oro ha aguantado un dólar tan fuerte y la caída brutal de los bonos, si los dos se le giran a favor o por lo menos relajan la presión ¿puede ser un catalizador? No lo sé, pienso en voz alta...


----------



## ELOS (5 Jul 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Las mineras consumen diésel.
> Cada día hay menos diésel.
> La fotovoltaica es una patraña así que descarta ese uso en plata.
> La economía entra en una recesión... Sin fin.



Entonces a menos extracción, más escasez. Luego, subida de precios??
Se ha perdido totalmente la lógica. Debe ser tanta la manipulación de precios, que da miedo pensarlo.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Entonces a menos extracción, más escasez. Luego, subida de precios??
> Se ha perdido totalmente la lógica. Debe ser tanta la manipulación de precios, que da miedo pensarlo.



Así creo, quizá la cuestión es que no exista tal subida de precios porque no haya demanda, ¿razón? los bulbos. Estoy convencido que no pocos andan buscando refugio a su patrimonio en el mundo de los criptotulipanes, veremos qué ocurre cuando marchiten.


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Jul 2022)

A mi modo de ver lo único que puede (y espero) haga subir el precio de la plata es un resurgimiento de su uso monetario. En cuanto a su uso industrial, me temo que pintan bastos.

En cuanto a las mineras, cada día más escéptico.


----------



## Alfaqueque (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dadaria (5 Jul 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> A mi modo de ver lo único que puede (y espero) haga subir el precio de la plata es un resurgimiento de su uso monetario. En cuanto a su uso industrial, me temo que pintan bastos.



No recuerdo si era aquí donde alguien sostenía que el precio de la plata estaba tan manipulado a la baja por su uso industrial y que, una vez dejase de utilizarse en masa como materia prima y recuperase su valor monetario, recuperaría (al menos en parte) su precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2022)

Hola, Arbeyna: Mira, las mineras de MPs llevan una buena caída en lo que llevamos de año. Con ver los índices HUI y XAU... Hay mineras que están inmersas en una sangría que no cesa. Teóricamente, eso no "casaría" bien con la fuerte Inflación existente, pero es lo que hay y no hay más, de momento...

Creo que las Bolsas seguirán cayendo y bastante... lo que acabaría arrastrando todavía más a las mineras de MPs.

Es más, en lo personal, me fijaré en el sector si el HUI se moviera alrededor de los 180 y el XAU en los 65. Ahora esos puntos quedan muy lejanos, pero a día de hoy pienso que podrían darse en algún momento de los dos próximos años...

Y el Oro aproximándose a los $ 1725 que di como probables hace escasos días en el hilo que llevo (Miscelánea).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Así creo, quizá la cuestión es que no exista tal subida de precios porque no haya demanda, ¿razón? los bulbos. Estoy convencido que no pocos andan buscando refugio a su patrimonio en el mundo de los criptotulipanes, veremos qué ocurre cuando marchiten.



Hola, Arbeyna: Ciertamente, las Criptomonedas han cercenado muchos de los flujos que se dirigían a los MPs y eso, desde luego, se ha notado y mucho. A saber dónde estaría el Oro si esa "contingencia" no se hubiera producido.

Lo bueno de todo esto es que se ha demostrado que el "Oro digital" no ha podido sustituir al Oro FÍSICO o lo que es REAL.

Pero eso no quita para que piense que a las Criptomonedas les queda todavía mucha "cuerda", especialmente al BitCoin. Es más, creo que esa "moneda" volverá a ver máximos históricos.

Arbeyna, me da la sensación de que vamos a vivir cosas muy "raras" durante los dos próximos años y que serán sumamente complejos.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Jul 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> A mi modo de ver lo único que puede (y espero) haga subir el precio de la plata es un resurgimiento de su uso monetario. En cuanto a su uso industrial, me temo que pintan bastos.



Pues mucho me temo que esa no la veremos, acuñar plata para que sea destinada a circulación ahora mismo no tendría sentido alguno. 

Una moneda de 2€ pesa 8.5gr, tomamos como referencia la máxima pureza con la que se acuñó moneda para circular, Ley 900, por lo que la pieza de 2 euros contendría 7.65 gramos de plata pura, que a 0.60 gr que cotiza a día de hoy, nos da como resultado que la moneda de 2 euros contiene 4.59 euros de plata. Ni acuñando con una Ley de 0.500 salen las cuentas.

Es más barato imprimir papeles, hace tiempo leí que acuñar una pieza de 2€ sale por 5 céntimos, y 6 céntimos es lo que cuesta imprimir cada billete.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Ciertamente, las Criptomonedas han cercenado muchos de los flujos que se dirigían a los MPs y eso, desde luego, se ha notado y mucho. A saber dónde estaría el Oro si esa "contingencia" no se hubiera producido.
> 
> Lo bueno de todo esto es que se ha demostrado que el "Oro digital" no ha podido sustituir al Oro FÍSICO o lo que es REAL.
> 
> ...



Sí, nos encontramos ante un escenario para nada alentador, y aunque alguno apunta que esta crisis podría ser como la del 2008, creo que será peor, ni venimos de una situación relativamente cómoda como aquella ni las circunstancias son las mismas. 

Llegará el día en el que el dinero de verdad (oro) adquiera el protagonismo que le corresponde, la cuestión ya es si es cabezonería propia por estar (los metaleros) anclados en un sistema pasado, o simplemente hay que mantenerse como hasta ahora, a la espera y con calma. El tiempo dará y quitará razones.

Un saludo


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Jul 2022)

Uso monetario no implica necesariamente que tu vayas con duros de plata a comprar el pan. 
Para eso aún hay algo de tiempo. 
A lo que yo me refiero con el uso monetario es que la plata forme parte junto con el oro y otros bienes, de la cesta de productos a los que la nueva moneda imperante (o grupo de monedas Yuan, Rublo...) esté referenciada y respaldada.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues mucho me temo que esa no la veremos, acuñar plata para que sea destinada a circulación ahora mismo no tendría sentido alguno.
> 
> Una moneda de 2€ pesa 8.5gr, tomamos como referencia la máxima pureza con la que se acuñó moneda para circular, Ley 900, por lo que la pieza de 2 euros contendría 7.65 gramos de plata pura, que a 0.60 gr que cotiza a día de hoy, nos da como resultado que la moneda de 2 euros contiene 4.59 euros de plata. Ni acuñando con una Ley de 0.500 salen las cuentas.
> 
> ...



Yo he apostado fuertemente por los MPs y no pienso variar mi postura. Afortunadamente, a día de hoy, no he necesitado el "pastizal" colocado ahí, pero vamos que también se hizo con la intención de usarlo si no había más remedio...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Jul 2022)

HAL 9000 dijo:


> Uso monetario no implica necesariamente que tu vayas con duros de plata a comprar el pan.
> Para eso aún hay algo de tiempo.
> A lo que yo me refiero con el uso monetario es que la plata forme parte junto con el oro y otros bienes, de la cesta de productos a los que la nueva moneda imperante (o grupo de monedas Yuan, Rublo...) esté referenciada y respaldada.



Pues parece que en esto último que comentas están tanto Rusia como China, cada vez que pueden dan un golpe de timón al rumbo marcado por los Usanos. Quizá éstos tengan más suerte y lo logren, aun queda en la retina de muchos aquella idea de Gadafi y su dinar de oro, le montaron una Primavera Árabe y de vuelta a la normalidad, bueno, ahora será a la "nueva normalidad".


----------



## Dadaria (5 Jul 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues mucho me temo que esa no la veremos, acuñar plata para que sea destinada a circulación ahora mismo no tendría sentido alguno.
> 
> Una moneda de 2€ pesa 8.5gr, tomamos como referencia la máxima pureza con la que se acuñó moneda para circular, Ley 900, por lo que la pieza de 2 euros contendría 7.65 gramos de plata pura, que a 0.60 gr que cotiza a día de hoy, nos da como resultado que la moneda de 2 euros contiene 4.59 euros de plata. Ni acuñando con una Ley de 0.500 salen las cuentas.
> 
> ...



Si la plata recuperase su papel monetario, casi seguro que el precio de una onza de plata no serían los 20$ de ahora, sino bastante más. Históricamente unos 300$, o incluso más (aunque todo ello es pura especulación). En ese caso nadie iría a pagar una barra de pan con tanta plata. Cuando alguien iba a comprar al mercado en el siglo XVIII (por ejemplo), nadie pagaba con escudos (oro). Si había que pagar bastante se echaba mano de los reales (plata) y para compras de menos valor maravedíes (cobre con un poco de plata).


----------



## OBDC (5 Jul 2022)

Para completar las predicciones del uso del oro como base monetaria...hago mi aporte.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (6 Jul 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ocultar información es relevante en sí mismo.
> 
> Indica la sensibilidad de dicha información y su carácter estratégico. Normalmente, cuando se oculta información relevante y se anuncia públicamente la intención de hacerlo es para sacarla posteriormente a relucir, cuando las circunstancias sean favorables.
> 
> ...



Todo correcto pero el que impone las reglas al final es el que tiene el palo de fuego.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo he apostado fuertemente por los MPs y no pienso variar mi postura. Afortunadamente, a día de hoy, no he necesitado el "pastizal" colocado ahí, pero vamos que también se hizo con la intención de usarlo si no había más remedio...
> 
> Saludos.



El problema que yo le veo a los metales es que se debe invertir a largo plazo con dinero que no es necesario y especular poco con ellos. A largo es caballo ganador por los motivos largamente expuestos aquí, como demuestran las gráficas. Pero a corto y medio plazo, se pueden pasar años de fuertes bajadas, como vimos en los años 10 y si en ese momento surge un problema personal, una enfermedad, la necesidad de comprar una vivienda o de disponer de efectivo para un imprevisto... puedes verte obligado a liquidar con importantes pérdidas y eso no es precisamente cumplir la función tan cacareada de ser un seguro contra la inflación. Bien que siempre vale algo, pero hay muchos otros activos que tampoco se quedarán a cero por muy mal que vaya todo.

Además, no somos eternos y nos puede dar una repentinitis mientras esperamos diez años a que los metales se recuperen.

También es enormemente frustrante que todos los cálculos y previsiones nos lleven a conclusiones irrefutables y luego los trileros que nos pastorean se saquen del forro algo tan inverosímil como los intereses negativos, todo el mundo trague y a nosotros nos descoloque por completo el complejo esquema que nos hemos currado. Es como si a un catedrático de matemáticas, al final de su carrera, le dicen que lo de la tabla de multiplicar ya no se aplica y que dos por dos son cuatro, o cinco, o lo que decrete el gobierno.

Por qué yo me pregunto: ¿donde cojones están los cientos de miles de millones que se han esfumado de los mercados financieros y del bitcoin? Ese dinero no se deja en cajas de seguridad ni en un zulo en el chalet. El dinero no desaparece, solo aquel que se amortiza y no se está amortizando nada, al contrario. ¿Como entonces se pueden pensar los mercados que porque la FED suba 50 puntos básicos los tipos, se va a controlar la inflación y el dólar se revalorice y el oro se hunda? Eso no se lo cree nadie.

Supongo que en invierno veremos la solución a todos estos misterios de una forma más coherente con las matemáticas y la física.


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El problema que yo le veo a los metales es que se debe invertir a largo plazo con dinero que no es necesario y especular poco con ellos. A largo es caballo ganador por los motivos largamente expuestos aquí, como demuestran las gráficas. Pero a corto y medio plazo, se pueden pasar años de fuertes bajadas, como vimos en los años 10 y si en ese momento surge un problema personal, una enfermedad, la necesidad de comprar una vivienda o de disponer de efectivo para un imprevisto... puedes verte obligado a liquidar con importantes pérdidas y eso no es precisamente cumplir la función tan cacareada de ser un seguro contra la inflación. Bien que siempre vale algo, pero hay muchos otros activos que tampoco se quedarán a cero por muy mal que vaya todo.
> 
> Además, no somos eternos y nos puede dar una repentinitis mientras esperamos diez años a que los metales se recuperen.
> 
> ...



La repentinitis supone el mismo problema tengas el dinero en el banco, en el colchón o en forma de MPs: en todos los casos te mueres sin disfrutarlo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Jul 2022)

Horooh De 2100 a 1700... Con megacrisis a la vista...no comments...


----------



## Tio Pepe (6 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por qué yo me pregunto: ¿donde cojones están los cientos de miles de millones que se han esfumado de los mercados financieros y del bitcoin? Ese dinero no se deja en cajas de seguridad ni en un zulo en el chalet. El dinero no desaparece, solo aquel que se amortiza y no se está amortizando nada, al contrario. ¿Como entonces se pueden pensar los mercados que porque la FED suba 50 puntos básicos los tipos, se va a controlar la inflación y el dólar se revalorice y el oro se hunda? Eso no se lo cree nadie.
> 
> Supongo que en invierno veremos la solución a todos estos misterios de una forma más coherente con las matemáticas y la física.



Pues la realidad es que el dinero en circulación empezó a decrecer hace ya tiempo:
EEUU


Europa:






Porque la realidad es que el dinero tiene un efecto muy perverso, porque el dinero habrá el que habrá, pero ya sabemos que los bancos para prestar únicamente tienen que tener una pequeña cantidad de reserva, por lo que con el efecto multiplicador, aunque sea necesario, no deja de ser una aberración.
Y coincido contigo, una subida de tipos de 50 puntos básicos es de chiste, pero no hay que olvidar que en septiembre la QT se dobla al ritmo actual y ya se pone a pleno rendimiento. Y ahí habrá que aguantarle el mono al drogadicto...
Pero eso no quita que liquidez continua habiendo de sobras en el sistema, lo de los repos inversos a fecha de hoy aún es para mear y no echar gota, otra cosa es que no sepan o quieran hacer algo con ella.
Edito: Ya se que he puesto en un gráfico la M1 y en el otro la M2, es porque no tenía ganas de ir buscando, pero no quitará que la tendencia es la que es...


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Pues la realidad es que el dinero en circulación empezó a decrecer hace ya tiempo:
> EEUU
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113784
> 
> ...



El problema es que 0,5 no se acerca ni de lejos a la inflación pero es suficiente para matar a los infinitamente endeudados. Hay un hueco entre lo que tendría que ser y lo que puede ser que es imposible de cubrir.
Jaque mate a la economía


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2022)

Hola, Kovaliov: Todo aquel que se meta en los MPs debería leer tu post. Se ha de estar convencido del "producto" e ir a muy largo plazo o mejor sin él.

Como comenté, yo estoy bastante bien posicionado en los MPs y también llevo precios medios muy buenos, no en vano comencé en ellos hace ya muchos años.

En mi caso, siempre he dedicado dinero que sabía podía prescindir de él en el larguísimo plazo. No es menos cierto que mi ilusión sería dejarlos en "herencia"...

Financieramente, a nivel doméstico, casi siempre lo he hecho bien, de manera que me he podido permitir una buena diversificación que ha incluido la creación de un "colchón" para todos los gastos corrientes que se producen en un periodo de dos años. Así que el "excedente" se ha podido dedicar a esto del Ahorro/Inversión y con suerte desigual como no podía ser de otro modo.

En cualquier caso, a mí los MPs FÍSICOS me dan mucha tranquilidad. Incluso cuando utilizo el "papel", eso sí, sin apalancamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...... la creación de un "colchón" para todos los gastos corrientes que se producen en un periodo de dos años.



Pues Fernando, este Gobierno nos está jodiendo pero bien, esos colchones que hay por ahí para un tiempo dado, lo mismo resulta que aguantan menos tiempo del que se tenía proyectado. Por el momento la OCDE estima que la inflación media en España para el 2022 alcanzará el 8,1%. Y añado que se refiere a la maquillada, la real pues el doble como mínimo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2022)

Bueno, Arbeyna, yo soy un tipo previsor y ya contaba con que la Inflación se iba a disparar, así que al "colchón" le he inyectado más liquidez. En teoría, y solo en teoría, debería aguantar para dos años más.

Está claro que el Gobierno sigue dando "palos de ciego", pero es que si nos vamos al meollo de la cuestión, la principal culpa es de la nefasta política monetaria seguida por los Bancos Centrales y a continuación la deriva política de la UE ha hecho el resto.

Mira, el próximo año son las elecciones generales y va a haber un cambio que no nos va a solucionar nada... En este país es muy difícil señalar a un Gobierno que lo haya hecho bien para la gente que levanta el país.

Y no lo dudes: la Inflación REAL está por encima del 20%...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (6 Jul 2022)

Interesante vídeo de Ray dalio sobre el NWO
Habla tambien sobre el oro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Todo correcto pero el que impone las reglas al final es el que tiene el palo de fuego.



Pero en este caso es posible que el que tenga el palo de fuego sea el que tiene los euros para comprarte tu oro o en su defecto el que tenga las latas de sardinas para cambiarte por tu oro.

En el comienzo de la pandemia los oreros no tenian el palo de fuego, lo tenian los que habian comprado mascarillas, luego la pandemia no sirvio para nada y practicamente todos los foreros sobrevivieron al terrible virus, pero de haber empezado a caer moñecos la mitad de los vecinos, haber visto como caia moñeco la cajera del supermercado, entrar a una tienda a por unas latillas y ver como caian moñecos un par de clientes, piensas que los poseedores de mascarillas habrian cambiado alguna por una onza ? quizas el que tuviera muchas y pensara que aquello acabaria en algun momento.

De haber pasado eso piensas que alguno no habria llegado a soltar sus onzas por una mascarilla aunque en el trato se le saltaran las lagrimas y no parase de llamarte miserable ?............... 

El palo de fuego no tiene por que ser el oro y ademas parece que no lo va a ser.


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2022)

Si esto no es una señal:








Subastan la gran escultura del euro en Fráncfort por los altos costos de mantenimiento


La asociación sin ánimo de lucro propietaria del monumento asegura que los actos vandálicos contra la estructura han aumentado a lo largo de los dos últimos años.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## ELOS (7 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero en este caso es posible que el que tenga el palo de fuego sea el que tiene los euros para comprarte tu oro o en su defecto el que tenga las latas de sardinas para cambiarte por tu oro.
> 
> En el comienzo de la pandemia los oreros no tenian el palo de fuego, lo tenian los que habian comprado mascarillas, luego la pandemia no sirvio para nada y practicamente todos los foreros sobrevivieron al terrible virus, pero de haber empezado a caer moñecos la mitad de los vecinos, haber visto como caia moñeco la cajera del supermercado, entrar a una tienda a por unas latillas y ver como caian moñecos un par de clientes, piensas que los poseedores de mascarillas habrian cambiado alguna por una onza ? quizas el que tuviera muchas y pensara que aquello acabaria en algun momento.
> 
> ...



Pues el fuego va quemando el palo casi 20 centímetros cada año.
Así que si esperas mucho tiempo, sólo tendrás cenizas en la mano.
Y será en breve


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues el fuego va quemando el palo casi 20 centímetros cada año.
> Así que si esperas mucho tiempo, sólo tendrás cenizas en la mano.
> Y será en breve



El que se va a quedar con cenizas en la mano seguramente sea el que tenga la onza de oro o de plata.......... le va a quemar la mano la onza sabiendo que no puede comprar practicamente nada con ella, cada dia que pasa esta mas clara la situacion.

El que no tenga cenizas en la mano va a ser el que tenga comida, tendre latas de sardinas en abundancia, logicamente tambien atunes y ahora estoy guardando envases de cristal de lomo en orza, empece comprando de javali pero me los han subido un 50% asi que voy comprando de los que menos han subido, tambien de cosas que voy viendo nuevas, el otro dia compre latas grandes de carrillada.

Alguna de las cosas que estoy comprando incluso es posible que esten bastante buenas.

Pero aunque den asco nos pasara como a las niñas cuando estan a dieta, no sabeis lo que les pasa ? no pasa nada yo os lo cuento..........

Cuando estan a dieta aunque no digan nada o incluso lo nieguen estan pasando mas hambre que un niño a la hora de la merienda en africa.

Total que si te pillan con poca cosa por la casa y les sacas el chocolate mas asqueroso que hayas comido, la torta de chocolate mas mala que hayas probado en tu vida......... da igual, estan pasando tanta hambre que se les salta las lagrimas y empiezan a decir que esta buenisima mientras lo deboran........ 

Caso similar ........ me daban asco las albondigas que venden por todos los supermercados en latas, ahora me las como y incluso me saben bien..... la razon es sencilla, no es lo mismo levantarme a las dos de la tarde a mesa puesta con los solomillos que hacia mi madre con pimienta verde que levantarme a las tres o cuatro de la tarde y llevando dos o tres dias mal comiendo por que no tengo ganas de cocinar ni de ir a comprar, al final veo las albondigas les echo mano y estan incluso buenas.......

Las mierdas que estoy comprando en latas van a ser putos manjares en no mucho.


----------



## ELOS (7 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El que se va a quedar con cenizas en la mano seguramente sea el que tenga la onza de oro o de plata.......... le va a quemar la mano la onza sabiendo que no puede comprar practicamente nada con ella, cada dia que pasa esta mas clara la situacion.
> 
> El que no tenga cenizas en la mano va a ser el que tenga comida, tendre latas de sardinas en abundancia, logicamente tambien atunes y ahora estoy guardando envases de cristal de lomo en orza, empece comprando de javali pero me los han subido un 50% asi que voy comprando de los que menos han subido, tambien de cosas que voy viendo nuevas, el otro dia compre latas grandes de carrillada.
> 
> ...



5.000 años de historia tiene el oro como valor monetario...

... hasta que llegaste tú


----------



## OBDC (7 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> 5.000 años de historia tiene el oro como valor monetario...
> 
> ... hasta que llegaste tú



Y la comida desde que existe la humanidad. 
El valor del oro es un constructo imaginario humano. Sin oro se puede vivir, sin comida no.
La pirámide de Maslow te lo explica bien. 
Si hay una crisis como ña que vaticinan muchos, nos van a mandar a todos a ña base de la pirámide. Y en esa posición, hay que decidir que queremos tener.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## ELOS (7 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y la comida desde que existe la humanidad.
> El valor del oro es un constructo imaginario humano. Sin oro se puede vivir, sin comida no.
> La pirámide de Maslow te lo explica bien.
> Si hay una crisis como ña que vaticinan muchos, nos van a mandar a todos a ña base de la pirámide. Y en esa posición, hay que decidir que queremos tener.
> ...



Es que en ese escenario que muchos os ponéis con demasiada pesadez, no tendría valor si el oro, ni la comida, ni la propia vida


----------



## OBDC (7 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hablando de pirámides...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1114683



Exacto, esa pirámide es la que nos va a enviar a la base de la pirámide de Maslow.
Los valores representativos se crearon para poder intercambiar bienes de consumo de forma eficiente poniendo en una tercera figura la capacidad de contraste. Sería muy difícil intercambiar huevos x leche y luego lo que te sobra de leche por trigo sin un valor externo que represente de forma aislada una escala de valor. Es un constructo imaginario y subjetivo para que pueda existir el comercio de forma fluida. El oro fue un buen sustrato para este valor por lo inalterable (no se oxida) pero hoy ya existen otros medios que cumplen ese requisito e incluso amplían las prestaciones del valor de representación. Pero siempre representan al valor real que nunca deja de ser el bien de consumo (comida, abrigo, vivienda, energia) Queremos tener "dinero" (en cualquiera de sus formas) para poder adquirir lo que necesitamos para sobrevivir, si no tuviera esta capacidad no sería útil y a nadie se le ocurriría acarrear kilos de oro o lo que sea si no tuviera la capacidad de ser intercambiado por algo.
En una crisis el constructo que represente de forma más eficiente y fácil de intercambiar el valor qie ye interese adquirir será el útil, y será cualquiera que sea fácilmente reconocible para cualquiera y de circulación extendida.
Lamento deciros que seguirá siendo el FIAT pero con un cambio sustancial: únicamente será util el físico, el papel que tengas a mano. Los bancos generarán corralito y desaparecerá todo el dinero virtual, por lo que sí será útil será el papel físico, igual que ocurrió en la segunda guerra mundial, en el que los Nazis intentaron hundir la economía americana inundando de dólares falsos que tiraban desde aviones en zonas de guerra y lo único que consiguieron fue asentar más el papel americano como medio de intercambio por ser el único medio de representaciónde valor existente en zona de cinflicto y reconocible por cualquiera, y en el que un dólar falso se valoraba al 50% del legítimo.
Y para que tengáis claro lo que ocurre en una crisis, es lo que ocurre ahora. No están subiendo los bienes de consumo con la inflación. Lo que está ocurriendo realmente es que el papel es más difícil de conseguir y está apreciándose respecto a los bienes de consumo. Si continúa la guerra/crisis pagaremos en un tiempo no muy improbable un huevo a 100 €, lo que indica que tendremos más esfuerzo en conseguir lo básico. Mucho más porque ganar 100 € incluso será aún más difícil que hoy. Analizando lo que ocurre, es que el papel (liquidez) se está apreciando muchísimo con respecto a los metales que siguen valiendo cada vez menos con respecto al papel (obtienes más metal por menos papel).
Pero todo esto que te cuento ya lo sabes o espero que así sea porque sino solo queda decir que atrevida es la ignorancia.
Tu confundes el medio de representación de valor con el valor real. O te interesa confundir a los foreros 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2022)

Uno debería fijarse en los MPs cuando tiene un "excedente" del dinero que cubra los gastos del día a día, aparte de poseer el necesario "colchón " para esos imprevistos que siempre aparecen.

Luego cada cual tiene sus particulares "percepciones" y ese "excedente" lo vuelca en aquello que le inspira confianza o así debiera ser.

Por regla general, un "metalero" posee otros activos financieros o no y, en realidad, no suele ser excluyente, al menos yo no lo soy. Pero ya he comentado lo de la "confianza" y eso pesa en la Libertad financiera.

Dicho esto, que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que dé la real gana.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (7 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Uno debería fijarse en los MPs cuando tiene un "excedente" del dinero que cubra los gastos del día a día, aparte de poseer el necesario "colchón " para esos imprevistos que siempre aparecen.
> 
> Luego cada cual tiene sus particularidades "percepciones" y ese "excedente" lo vuelca en aquello que le inspira confianza o así debiera ser.
> 
> ...



es mejor usar el botón de ignorar con ciertos usuarios que repiten la misma matraca día tras día  (para evitar los offtopic)


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> es mejor usar el botón de ignorar con ciertos usuarios que repiten la misma matraca día tras día  (para evitar los offtopic)



Lo he leído, pero en realidad mi post no era una respuesta, sino una simple reflexión o lo que pienso al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2022)

Parece que lo de Uganda es un cuento chino, probablemente el obejtivo sea comprar el oro más barato en el mercado








Las 'minas del rey Salomón' con las que China frena el precio del oro en Uganda


El Gobierno de Uganda anunció el pasado 8 de junio los resultados de una reciente exploración en la que se habría descubierto un yacimiento de 31 millones de toneladas de oro principalmente en Kamamoja, territorio al noreste de Uganda, de los cuales se podrían extraer hasta 320.000 toneladas...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ELOS (7 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Parece que lo de Uganda es un cuento chino, probablemente el obejtivo sea comprar el oro más barato en el mercado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El verdadero titular de la noticia sería
El horo de Huganda


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Parece que lo de Uganda es un cuento chino, probablemente el obejtivo sea comprar el oro más barato en el mercado
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Resulta como lo del meteorito aquel, creando noticias artificiales para buscar el pánico y con éste la caída en la cotización, deberían conseguir lo contrario. 

Lo que está claro es que mientras un bloque anda soñando con misiones a Psyche 16, el otro no para de acumular realidad tangible en sus bóvedas. Parece ser que por mucha reliquia que sea, no pasa de moda. Ladran, señal que cabalgamos. 

Un saludo.


----------



## felino66 (7 Jul 2022)

*Peter Hambro – BIS, los bancos centrales están manipulando el mercado del oro utilizando oro papel de los bancos de lingotes



*









Peter Hambro – BIS, central banks are rigging gold market using bullion banks’ paper gold


Gold sector executive Peter Hambro claims the BIS and central banks are rigging the gold price using 'paper gold' made by the bullion banks.




www.bullionstar.com


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1114827
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arbeyna, el día en que el Oro deje de estar de "moda" (hoy todavía lo está) será porque habrá una represión financiera que ríete de la de ahora o bien porque el hombre habrá vuelto a las cavernas... Mientras, seguirá siendo un "faro" para el que quiera seguirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (7 Jul 2022)

*Si la inflación no se disipa rápidamente, los precios del oro resultarán dramáticamente infravalorados*

*La volatilidad en los mercados este año ha sido impulsada en gran medida por el aumento de la inflación.*
Entonces, si las presiones de los precios en rápido aumento se van a disipar rápidamente, haciendo que la inflación vuelva a estar por debajo del 2%, entonces quizás los movimientos en los mercados este año se vean en retrospectiva como "llenos de ruido y furia, que no significan nada", para citar a Shakespeare.

Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
Ciertamente, esto es lo que los mercados siguen descontando incluso después de sus recientes alborotos. *Los precios de las acciones siguen siendo extremadamente elevados , mientras que los precios del oro siguen relativamente deprimidos.*
Los episodios de aumento de la inflación suelen ver justo lo contrario.

Por lo tanto, si la inflación resulta ser más duradera de lo que los mercados descuentan actualmente, la volatilidad reciente puede ser simplemente el preludio de una revisión de precios más significativa en varias clases de activos. 
*De hecho, el nivel del IPC actual ya sugiere que el oro, en relación con las acciones, puede estar tan inmerecidamente barato como lo estaba hace medio siglo, la última vez que la inflación se convirtió realmente en un problema.*
Y si la inflación sigue siendo elevada, los precios del oro podrían tener una enorme ventaja alcista, especialmente en relación con los precios de las acciones.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (7 Jul 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, seguimos bajo un patrón oro pero con un cambio del "temporalmente" flotante respecto al oro (todos los bancos centrales tienen oro y dólares). _*Volver a un cambio fijo oro-dolar es una decisión política*_ que, según forbes, va. ser el tema central de la próxima campaña presidencial de los EEUU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tras leer lo del patron oro en suspenso que mencionaba (sedevacantismo aureo lo llamaria) me ha venido a la cabeza lo del "crimen de 1873" y la verdad es que veo inquietantes similitudes con la situacion actual.

Para el que no lo sepa, a partir de 1873 EEUU y la Europa continental se pasan al patron oro siguiendo los pasos de los piratillas UK, desmonetarizando la plata y vendiendo sus reservas. Resultado: Occidente se folla a la plata, que pasa de una relacion de 1 a 15 con el oro a 1 a 70, lo que machaca las economias de los paises que basaban su moneda en dicho metal. En pocos años se van al garete Rusia, la America hispana (corrijanme si me equivoco en esto), China, India, Persia y Sudafrica hasta el descubrimiento de ricos yacimientos de oro. El ahorrador de a pie tambien se vio afectado por la devaluacion del llamado oro del pobre, llevando la inestabilidad y el auge del populismo a sitios como la America rural.

Es curioso que los perdedores de entonces, BRICS y amigos como Iran o Argentina, se estan posicionando en contra del Occidente post-oro que ya les hundio en 1873 con el oro y en 1973 con papelitos verdes.

Dicen las malas lenguas que a los BRICS les gustaria basar las finanzas internacionales en una cesta de materias primas que puede incluir metales preciosos, y vista su ventaja en materias primas y produccion industrial seria factible. Volveremos al (bi)metalismo? Sera la plata, tan injustamente tratada desde 1873 rehabilitada y convertida en el gran triunfador de un hipotetico nuevo orden economico?

Y otra cosa: que haremos con el platino? El metal precioso discriminado desde su descubrimiento. Se le mantendra desmonetarizado eternamente solo por tener el mismo color que la plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Tras leer lo del patron oro en suspenso que mencionaba (sedevacantismo aureo lo llamaria) me ha venido a la cabeza lo del "crimen de 1873" y la verdad es que veo inquietantes similitudes con la situacion actual.
> 
> Para el que no lo sepa, a partir de 1873 EEUU y la Europa continental se pasan al patron oro siguiendo los pasos de los piratillas UK, desmonetarizando la plata y vendiendo sus reservas. Resultado: Occidente se folla a la plata, que pasa de una relacion de 1 a 15 con el oro a 1 a 70, lo que machaca las economias de los paises que basaban su moneda en dicho metal. En pocos años se van al garete Rusia, la America hispana (corrijanme si me equivoco en esto), China, India, Persia y Sudafrica hasta el descubrimiento de ricos yacimientos de oro. El ahorrador de a pie tambien se vio afectado por la devaluacion del llamado oro del pobre, llevando la inestabilidad y el auge del populismo a sitios como la America rural.
> 
> ...



Interesante post. En su momento, hace ya muchos años, estudié la Crisis de 1873 y que en realidad fue una Depresión, ya que no se salió hasta la década de 1890... Creo que la Crisis/Depresión que se avecina puede parecerse solo en la devastación económico-financiera y duración que tuvo aquella. Los tiempos y las "circunstancias" de hoy en día son muy diferentes. Se avecina un exceso de demanda en vez de oferta, especialmente en los sectores alimenticio y energético. Luego el transporte es muchísimo más caro y más que se pondrá, al contrario de lo que sucedió entonces. Por otro lado, el planeta soporta una mayor población mundial y una reducción muy severa de los recursos naturales. En lo que podría parecerse es en la vuelta del proteccionismo y políticas casi autárquicas... Lo que en también podría haber una cierta "réplica" es en que la Economía mundial cambiará drásticamente.

Ciertamente, la Depresión sirvió para "cargarse" a la Plata, favoreciendo claramente al Oro e imponiendo un "Nuevo orden monetario"... y que duraría lo que acabó durando.

Respecto al Platino, no le veo como una posible "moneda", pero vaya Vd. a saber...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (7 Jul 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Y otra cosa: que haremos con el platino? El metal precioso discriminado desde su descubrimiento. Se le mantendra desmonetarizado eternamente solo por tener el mismo color que la plata?



Nada, es demasiado escaso para ser moneda global. 
Además su producción está demasiado localizada: Rusia y Sudáfrica 

Eso si, su precio es irrisorio ahora mismo en todos los indicadores (ratio con oro, escasez, producción mundial etc…)


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante post. En su momento, hace ya muchos años, estudié la Crisis de 1873 y que en realidad fue una Depresión, ya que no se salió hasta la década de 1890... Creo que la Crisis/Depresión que se avecina puede parecerse solo en la devastación económico-financiera y duración que tuvo aquella. Los tiempos y las "circunstancias" de hoy en día son muy diferentes. Se avecina un exceso de demanda en vez de oferta, especialmente en los sectores alimenticio y energético. Luego el transporte es muchísimo más caro y más que se pondrá, al contrario de lo que sucedió entonces. Por otro lado, el planeta soporta una mayor población mundial y una reducción muy severa de los recursos naturales. En lo que podría parecerse es en la vuelta del proteccionismo y políticas casi autárquicas... Lo que en también podría haber una cierta "réplica" es en que la Economía mundial cambiará drásticamente.
> 
> Ciertamente, la Depresión sirvió para "cargarse" a la Plata, favoreciendo claramente al Oro e imponiendo un "Nuevo orden monetario"... y que duraría lo que acabó durando.
> 
> ...



En realidad la década de 1870 fue una de progreso económico muy acelerado.

La presunta depresión de algunos manuales viene de la mano de la deflación constante de aquellos años. Que fue precisamente la que espoleó el crecimiento.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En realidad la década de 1870 fue una de progreso económico muy acelerado.
> 
> La presunta depresión de algunos manuales viene de la mano de la deflación constante de aquellos años. Que fue precisamente la que espoleó el crecimiento.



Bueno, es su opinión... No es lo que yo estudié en su momento y que es lo generalmente aceptado.

Fue una Depresión de grandes proporciones, iniciada en 1873, interrumpida por saltos de recuperación en 1880 y 1888, y continuada hasta mediados de la década de 1890.

No es menos cierto que la producción mundial, lejos de estancarse, continuó en aumento entre 1870 y 1890. En palabras de Hobsbawn, "lo que estaba en cuestión no era la producción, sino su rentabilidad"...

También debemos tener en cuenta que de 1870 a 1910, la población en Europa creció de 290 a 435 millones y en los Estados Unidos de 38,5 a 92 millones, de manera que llegó el periodo de producción en masa, incluidos algunos bienes de consumo duraderos.

En fin, el tema daría para mucho... y se han escrito muchos libros sobre ello.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (8 Jul 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Nada, es demasiado escaso para ser moneda global.
> Además su producción está demasiado localizada: Rusia y Sudáfrica
> 
> Eso si, su precio es irrisorio ahora mismo en todos los indicadores (ratio con oro, escasez, producción mundial etc…)



Es increíble el precio del platino. Para mí es el gran olvidado, puede que no sea a corto plazo pero, al menos, debe igualarse con el paladio. Históricamente su precio ha sido superior al del oro y es 10 veces más escaso


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, es su opinión... No es lo que yo estudié en su momento y que es lo generalmente aceptado.
> 
> Fue una Depresión de grandes proporciones, iniciada en 1873, interrumpida por saltos de recuperación en 1880 y 1888, y continuada hasta mediados de la década de 1890.
> 
> ...



Más bien es lo que demostró Rothbard en _A History of Money and Banking in the United States: The Colonial Era to World War II_ y confirman los datos de Historia Económica del período. Cantidad no es igual a razón. La deflación es la gran incomprendida de la nueva ortodoxia neoclásica y keynecia.

Y confirmaron otros estudios muy incómodos para esos teoremas sin relación con la realidad:









The Myth of the Great Depression, 1873–1896






books.google.es





Citar a Hobsbawm es risible a estas alturas de la película. Y, como ves, admite el hecho del crecimiento económico acelerado. Friedman calculaba un crecimiento anual de 4% del PIB en esa presunta "depresión" que no entendía muy bien.

Servidor es Doctor en Historia Económica, por cierto.

Y ya que estamos con ello...









El CRIMEN del 73: el gran robo de la desmonetización de la plata en EEUU


Pero no de 1973, sino de 1873. Contrariamente a la creencia popular, el patrón oro no es la forma natural del dinero metálico, sino un invento del Banco de Inglaterra para fijar una unidad de cuenta estatal exclusivamente en oro. Hasta 1844 lo que imperó en el mundo fue el polimetalismo, dinero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ESC (8 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En realidad la década de 1870 fue una de progreso económico muy acelerado.
> 
> La presunta depresión de algunos manuales viene de la mano de la deflación constante de aquellos años. Que fue precisamente la que espoleó el crecimiento.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, es su opinión... No es lo que yo estudié en su momento y que es lo generalmente aceptado.
> 
> Fue una Depresión de grandes proporciones, iniciada en 1873, interrumpida por saltos de recuperación en 1880 y 1888, y continuada hasta mediados de la década de 1890.
> 
> ...



Algo he leído al respecto y siempre me asalta la misma duda. Entendemos que 1870 supuso la entrada en un patrón oro internacional en el que se deja de lado la plata.

Sin embargo me interesan las condiciones en las que el metal era redimible por el papel moneda antes de esa fecha.

¿No es esa la circunstancia fundamental?. La desconexión y ruptura del papel con el metal.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Algo he leído al respecto y siempre me asalta la misma duda. Entendemos que 1870 supuso la entrada en un patrón oro internacional en el que se deja de lado la plata.
> 
> Sin embargo me interesan las condiciones en las que el metal era redimible por el papel moneda antes de esa fecha.
> 
> ¿No es esa la circunstancia fundamental?. La desconexión y ruptura del papel con el metal.



Pues cambiabas tus monedas de plata por papel y viceversa, en el banco o entre particulares no tiene mucho más misterio.

Recuerdo haberte pasado literatura sobre el funcionamiento de la ecnomía monetaria en la época.



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Lo mío es sobre todo época antigüa y medieval. A Burbuja vengo ladrar y desfogar más que otra cosa.
> 
> La composición de la moneda metálica la sabemos por las leyes de acuñación y analizando las monedas a ver si cumplían o no los estándares oficiales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaross (8 Jul 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Nada, es demasiado escaso para ser moneda global.
> Además su producción está demasiado localizada: Rusia y Sudáfrica
> 
> Eso si, su precio es irrisorio ahora mismo en todos los indicadores (ratio con oro, escasez, producción mundial etc…)



El metal precioso más infravalorado con diferencia, debería igualar precio del oro


----------



## frankie83 (8 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En realidad la década de 1870 fue una de progreso económico muy acelerado.



Casi se puede decir que el mundo en el que vivimos fue creado en aquel periodo entre 1870 y 1900.

Solo algunos ejemplos:

barilla 1877
paracetamol 1878
pizza margherita 1889
mahou 1890
juventus 1897
tour eiffel 1900


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Casi se puede decir que el mundo en el que vivimos fue creado en aquel periodo entre 1870 y 1900.
> 
> Solo algunos ejemplos:
> 
> ...



*J.P. Morgan & Co, 1871 *


----------



## ESC (8 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues cambiabas tus monedas de plata por papel y viceversa, en el banco o entre particulares no tiene mucho más misterio.
> 
> Recuerdo haberte pasado literatura sobre el funcionamiento de la ecnomía monetaria en la época.



Me recomendó bastantes lecturas. Es cierto:



Spoiler: Lecturas recomendadas.



Sobre como funcionaba un sistema metálico decimonónico, como la Unión Monetaria Latina imperante en la mayor parte de Europa hacia 1900, puede ser de interés esto:

Redish, Angela (1993). "The Latin Monetary Union and the Emergence of the International Gold Standard". In Bordo, Michael D.; Capie, Forrest (eds.). Monetary Regimes in Transition. New York: Cambridge University Press. pp. 68–85: http://library.lol/main/BF9B45D030546C70148E0939B9EA65E6

Aparte del capítulo en cuestión, en ese libro de Monetary Regimes encuentras muchas cosas sobre el funcionamiento real del patrón oro y el bimetalismo del XIX.

Este tabmbién es muy revelador: Bordo y Kylland (1997): "Gold Standard as a Commitment Mechanism": Library Genesis

Einaudi, Luca: From the franc to the 'Europe': the attempted transformation of the Latin Monetary Union into a European Monetary Union, 1865-1873 From the franc to the ‘Europe’: the attempted transformation of the Latin Monetary Union into a European Monetary Union, 1865-1873 | Luca L. Einaudi | download

Flandreau, Marc (2000). "The Economics and Politics of Monetary Unions: A Reassessment of the Latin Monetary Union, 1865–71". The economics and politics of monetary unions: a reassessment of the Latin Monetary Union, 1865–71 | FLANDREAU, MARC | download

Un enfoque crítico: https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/6094986.pdf

Y adicionalmente testimonios de la época:
La cuádruple convención monetaria considerada en su orígen, objeto, ventajas é inconvenientes, é imposibilidad actual de su adopción en España
La cuestion monetaria en la America española 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

History of the Bank of England and its financial services to the state : Philippovich, Eugen von, 1858-1917 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
The English banking system : Withers, Hartley, 1867-1950 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
The Bank Of England A History Volume I 1694 - 1797 : Clapham, John Sir : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
History of the Bank of England : Andreades, Andreas Michael, 1876-1935 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
The story of the Bank of England, (a history of English banking, and a sketch of the money market) : Warren, Henry : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Este artículo es una maravilla: cómo en un régimen de pseudo-patrón oro un banco central es capaz de cometer FRAUDE para manipular los tipos de interés: Library Genesis



Le seré sincero, las ojee de manera superficial tratando de hacerme un mapa mental de lo ocurrido. Se trata de un proceso peculiar en que cada país iba a sus tiempos, aplicando paulatinamente papel moneda relacionado con emisiones basadas pesos como en el caso español.

Recuerdo que usted me había comentado que entre 1870 y 1910 el papel era fácilmente redimible y según tengo entendido más o menos en todos los países se estaba desechando tal posibilidad. 

En fin, sabe que le digo, voy a empaparme con dichas lecturas y dejo de molestarle. A ver qué conclusiones puedo extraer.


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es increíble el precio del platino. Para mí es el gran olvidado, puede que no sea a corto plazo pero, al menos, debe igualarse con el paladio. Históricamente su precio ha sido superior al del oro y es 10 veces más escaso



Creo que con la plata estamos igual.
Ya se ha hablado más de una vez de el precio de extracción de una onza no tiene nada que ver con el precio de cotización.
Y creo que todavía está a precio de pescar más cantidad. Pero a veces lo que es tan evidente.... asusta


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

Hola, ELOS: La Plata está barata o al menos eso es lo que me parece, lo que no quita para que pueda bajar más. La verdad es que su cotización anda muy débil.

De todas formas, siempre se puede promediar a la baja y es lo que solemos hacer los "metaleros" con años o décadas en esto.

Saludos.


----------



## ray merryman (8 Jul 2022)

Buenos días compañeros,¿cómo veis hacerse con un par de lingotes de plata de 50 o 100 gr? He visto en la web del andorrano ( no lo cito como spam ,si no porque se habla mucho aquí de él)que los de 50 están sobre 78 euros y pico.

El tema como en otras ocasiones que he preguntado no es para invertir en metal,si no por tener algo "sólido" de cara a lo que viene (o se supone que viene).

He pensado en esos "gramajes" ya que en caso de necesitar cambiarlo por otro bien o por dinero en efectivo imagino que es más sencillo que ir por ahí con un tochaco de 5 kilos.

Porque realmente me surge esa duda,sobre todos los metaleros del foro,es decir,supongo que habrá gente con kilos de plata,onzas de oro y monedas de todo tipo como inversión.
Pero ¿Llegado el momento difícil de verdad que salida real tiene ese metal?
Es decir ahora mientras la economía va tirando, entiendo que el que compró 10 monedas a 5 euros,las puede revender a 10 (por poner un ejemplo simple) y obtenga "más papeles de colores",de los que tenía al principio,pero si llega el mad max o una situación difícil de verdad, ¿Como se puede cambiar ese metal? ¿No estaríamos expuestos a que el que lo compre o cambie por otro bien abuse de nuestra situación de necesidad y nos de lo que quiera?.
¿Puede el gobierno ladrón y criminal sacarse una tasa de cambio y si ve des tu metal pegarte un palo y quitarte la mitad?.
¿Son los metales una burbuja en que solo ganan los que ahora están haciendo negocio con ellos?.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ELOS: La Plata está barata o al menos eso es lo que me parece, lo que no quita para que pueda bajar más. La verdad es que su cotización anda muy débil.
> 
> De todas formas, siempre se puede promediar a la baja y es lo que solemos hacer los "metaleros" con años o décadas en esto.
> 
> Saludos.



Mi caso será el típico novato que entró en el mundillo tarde y con algo de prisa por la situación de incertidumbre que se presenta.

Y es verdad que comprando ahora cierta cantidad, bajaría la media del precio que adquirí, pero he aprendido a apaciguar mis impulsos y sé que esto es para largo y hay que saber esperar.


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros,¿cómo veis hacerse con un par de lingotes de plata de 50 o 100 gr? He visto en la web del andorrano ( no lo cito como spam ,si no porque se habla mucho aquí de él)que los de 50 están sobre 78 euros y pico.
> 
> El tema como en otras ocasiones que he preguntado no es para invertir en metal,si no por tener algo "sólido" de cara a lo que viene (o se supone que viene).
> 
> ...



Algo que escuché y se me quedó grabado (con respecto al oro) es que se compra pero nunca se ha de vender.Es un valor que salvo extrema necesidad debería poseerse y pasar de generación tras generación.

Yo creo que sí se entiende ésto, se entiende el concepto de inversión en m.p.


----------



## ray merryman (8 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Algo que escuché y se me quedó grabado (con respecto al oro) es que se compra pero nunca se ha de vender.Es un valor que salvo extrema necesidad debería poseerse y pasar de generación tras generación.
> 
> Yo creo que sí se entiende ésto, se entiende el concepto de inversión en m.p.



Ya pero y ¿si llega el momento de venderlo?
Esta claro que sí es herencia de tu bisabuelo son ganancias al 100% pero en caso de ser algo que tú has comprado para un futuro incierto es diferente.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros,¿cómo veis hacerse con un par de lingotes de plata de 50 o 100 gr? He visto en la web del andorrano ( no lo cito como spam ,si no porque se habla mucho aquí de él)que los de 50 están sobre 78 euros y pico.
> 
> El tema como en otras ocasiones que he preguntado no es para invertir en metal,si no por tener algo "sólido" de cara a lo que viene (o se supone que viene).
> 
> ...



Yo personalmente lo veo mal, preferiría comprar monedas de 100 pesetas de franco, más baratas y reconocibles por todo Dios en este país , pero vamos que cualquier decisión es respetable, es tu dinero


----------



## risto mejido (8 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Ya pero y ¿si llega el momento de venderlo?
> Esta claro que sí es herencia de tu bisabuelo son ganancias al 100% pero en caso de ser algo que tú has comprado para un futuro incierto es diferente.



Hombre lo suyo es venderlo entre particulares l en una tienda mínimo mínimo te quitan un 20% ,más tu incremento de patrimonio, no se yo si haría algo así


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Mi caso será el típico novato que entró en el mundillo tarde y con algo de prisa por la situación de incertidumbre que se presenta.
> 
> Y es verdad que comprando ahora cierta cantidad, bajaría la media del precio que adquirí, pero he aprendido a apaciguar mis impulsos y sé que esto es para largo y hay que saber esperar.



La verdad que es como dices. Dado que los "conceptos" los tienes claros, ya debes ser tú quien decida los movimientos a seguir en la Plata.

Y recuerda que "caro" y "barato" son términos muy subjetivos. Realmente, dependen de nuestra situación financiera.

Yo suelo aplicar siempre el mismo principio: me interesa el producto, está en "precio" y tengo el dinero (lo más importante), pues lo compro y me olvido.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Ya pero y ¿si llega el momento de venderlo?
> Esta claro que sí es herencia de tu bisabuelo son ganancias al 100% pero en caso de ser algo que tú has comprado para un futuro incierto es diferente.



En caso de extrema necesidad, yo creo que lo que realmente importaría es salir adelante y sobrevivir. No me preocuparía perder el oro


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En caso de extrema necesidad, yo creo que lo que realmente importaría es salir adelante y sobrevivir. No me preocuparía perder el oro



Bueno, eso está muy bien, pero cuando se compra algo es para darle una finalidad. Y eso es válido también para el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si ha sido adquirido como medio para jubilarse, digo yo que habrá que ir vendiendo para disfrutarlo, no?
> 
> Como herencia es lo mejor que puedes dejar a los tuyos, pero para quién no tenga herederos mejor echar cuentas para dejar lo justo el día que uno se vaya.



No me parece una inversión óptima para la jubilación.

Es cómo un flotador en una barca, sólo sirve para una cosa y casi seguro que no lo utilizarás. Pero cuando lo hagas sabrás su verdadero valor


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

No te pienses... Para complementar una jubilación, el Oro puede ser uno de los mejores activos.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No te pienses... Para complementar una jubilación, el Oro puede ser uno de los mejores activos.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí. Creo que recomiendan un 10-15% del ahorro. Pero no la plata por ejemplo


----------



## frankie83 (8 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Algo que escuché y se me quedó grabado (con respecto al oro) es que se compra pero nunca se ha de vender.Es un valor que salvo extrema necesidad debería poseerse y pasar de generación tras generación.
> 
> Yo creo que sí se entiende ésto, se entiende el concepto de inversión en m.p.



Se dice eso también porque cada vez que vas al sitio equivocado te despluman jaja Hay que saber a quien vender también


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

Tengo entendido que se grandes Fondos poseen ese porcentaje de oro para obtener liquidez inmediata en caso de necesidad.
Precisamente su venta hace que el metal baje su valor rápidamente al comenzar una crisis


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso dicen los gurús de youtube.
> Si yo fuera uno de ellos te recomendaría un 70% en metales, y dentro de ese porcentaje, un 70% oro y un 30% plata.
> Pero como no lo soy... no me hagas ni caso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115820



Pues no te haré caso 
Veo excesivo ese porcentaje.
Es verdad que ahora mismo poco hay más donde escoger. Pero preferiría mantenerme en liquidez


----------



## ELOS (8 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es que ese 70% es para asegurar el valor, el resto liquidez por si baja 300 Eur/ozt.
> Con este gobierno de ladrones lo más peligroso son los inmuebles, yo ahí no tendría nada salvo en el caso de tener herederos.



Que todo esté mal para invertir no implica que suene la flauta en un tiempo para una futura inversión 
Vamos, que me cuesta creer que pongas todos los huevos en la misma cesta


----------



## tbgs (8 Jul 2022)

buenas todos.. llevo unos meses comprando plata, para por si acaso...pero hasta ahora siempre he comprado lingotes de plata. 
me planteo comprar ahora monedas, al fin y al cabo plata es plata, tanto si es en lingote como en monedas. 
siempre 999. 
estoy viendo coininvest... es recomendable?

Muchas gracias!!!.


----------



## Furillo (8 Jul 2022)

tbgs dijo:


> buenas todos.. llevo unos meses comprando plata, para por si acaso...pero hasta ahora siempre he comprado lingotes de plata.
> me planteo comprar ahora monedas, al fin y al cabo plata es plata, tanto si es en lingote como en monedas.
> siempre 999.
> estoy viendo coininvest... es recomendable?
> ...



Sí, compañero. Esa tienda funciona correctamente, además tienen atención por teléfono en español.
Son serios, discretos y los plazos de entrega razonables (aunque últimamente tardan más de lo habitual).

Creo que haces bien pasándote a las monedas, y dejando de lado los lingotes. Si me permites el consejo, puedes complementar tu stack con monedas de plata vieja circuladas, comprando a particulares (en este mismo foro hay vendedores cojonudos), numismáticas o en mercadillo.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es que ese 70% es para asegurar el valor, el resto liquidez por si baja 300 Eur/ozt.
> Con este gobierno de ladrones lo más peligroso son los inmuebles, yo ahí no tendría nada salvo en el caso de tener herederos.



añadiria que con el impuesto de sucesiones que nos van a plantar ni eso.

salio la carmen calvo diciendo que solo heredaban los ricos, eso todos sabemos que vienen cositas a traves del impuesto de sucesiones

saludos


----------



## L'omertá (8 Jul 2022)

¿Se sabe si el pueblo Alemán, tan dado a entregarse a los metales, esta comprando más de la cuenta?


----------



## risto mejido (8 Jul 2022)

pido disculpas porque no es de este hilo , pero lo cuento

conozco autonomo al que el otro dia le iba a hacer un bizum para pagar una cosa a medias y me dijo casi chillando que ni se me ocurriese, que hacienda se lo podria meter como ingreso por su actividad y el encima tener que tributar por ello, cuando en realidad era una compra a medias de una cosa , me dijo que era una movida ahora mismo


----------



## risto mejido (8 Jul 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si el pueblo Alemán, tan dado a entregarse a los metales, esta comprando más de la cuenta?



en reddit lei ayer que estan provocando una bajada que llevaria al oro a 1550 dolares, que era un algoritmo que habian creado para desincentivar la compra de metales preciosos pero que luego no lo podrian bajar ya mas , el que lo escribio le veo un tipo con mucha credibilidad en lo que suele escribir


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (8 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> en reddit lei ayer que estan provocando una bajada que llevaria al oro a 1550 dolares, que era un algoritmo que habian creado para desincentivar la compra de metales preciosos pero que luego no lo podrian bajar ya mas , el que lo escribio le veo un tipo con mucha credibilidad en lo que suele escribir



Pues yo estoy a la espera de qué baje más, tanto oro como plata, para seguir cargando. También creo que están tirando abajo las cotizaciones, no es casualidad.
Ahora bien, más que un algoritmo creo que lo que están preparando es algún acontecimiento que se lo lleve todo por delante.
Es muy preocupante lo que están avivando alrededor del mundo, Srhi Lanka, Holanda, la misma USA, Europa en general con la carencia de energía que dentro de tres meses ya no podrán ocultar, y por supuesto nuestro país, que el día en que la gente se de cuenta de dónde estamos (paquete de arroz a cinco euros) ya no tendrá capacidad de reacción.
Es tan sólo una reflexión ojalá me equivoque.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Pues yo estoy a la espera de qué baje más, tanto oro como plata, para seguir cargando. También creo que están tirando abajo las cotizaciones, no es casualidad.
> Ahora bien, más que un algoritmo creo que lo que están preparando es algún acontecimiento que se lo lleve todo por delante.
> Es muy preocupante lo que están avivando alrededor del mundo, Srhi Lanka, Holanda, la misma USA, Europa en general con la carencia de energía que dentro de tres meses ya no podrán ocultar, y por supuesto nuestro país, que el día en que la gente se de cuenta de dónde estamos (paquete de arroz a cinco euros) ya no tendrá capacidad de reacción.
> Es tan sólo una reflexión ojalá me equivoque.
> Saludos.



En general, el mundo está muy mal. Hace décadas que no se veía algo igual. La situación en el Tercer Mundo es especialmente preocupante y eso que todavía no nos hemos adentrado en lo que parece que se avecina.

Si vemos el arroz en los 5 € el Kg. las calles deberían arder... Todo tiene un "límite".

Saludos.


----------



## HAL 9000 (8 Jul 2022)

patrón almóndigas en lata manda


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ¿Preparados para otro rejonazo a los metales?



Hay que reconocer que tienen los cojones cuadrados. Primero regalaron toda la Ciencia y la Tecnología a China. Ahora les están regalando el oro. ¿Cuánto dinero virtual tendrán que “imprimir” cuando tengan que cerrar los cortos?


----------



## Construction Vehicle (8 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En realidad la década de 1870 fue una de progreso económico muy acelerado.
> 
> La presunta depresión de algunos manuales viene de la mano de la deflación constante de aquellos años. Que fue precisamente la que espoleó el crecimiento.



No sere yo quien le contradiga sobre el crecimiento del PIB a finales del siglo XIX, ya que mis conocimientos sobre economia son muy limitados. Pero algo que a mi me parece obvio es que el paso al patron oro y el asesinato de la plata tiene un coste social y economico muy alto, con empobrecimiento y aumento de la conflictividad. En paises como China, India, Persia, Egipto o los mismisimos EEUU, la altura media de los nacidos entre 1870 y 1890 disminuye notablemente, lo que nos habla de un empeoramiento en condiciones de vida basicas como alimentacion y atencion sanitaria. Todo ello en paises que funcionaban con plata, que se devaluo de forma masiva tras la entrada de europeos y americanos en el patron oro. Hay algunos contraejemplos como Rusia, uno de los ultimos en pasarse al oro, pero personalmente veo un patron similar: fuera de Europa, 1870-1890 fue una mala epoca.

Recomiendo el siguiente enlace para ver mas datos al respecto: 
Human Height

Nota curiosa: en el Reino Unido pasa algo similar, pero desde la decada de 1820, justo cuando los piratas se pasan al oro.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En general, el mundo está muy mal. Hace décadas que no se veía algo igual. La situación en el Tercer Mundo es especialmente preocupante y eso que todavía no nos hemos adentrado en lo que parece que se avecina.
> 
> Si vemos el arroz en los 5 € el Kg. las calles deberían arder... Todo tiene un "límite".
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que no se entiende es como nos ayuda a bajar el precio lo de quemar la calles


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Lo que no se entiende es como nos ayuda a bajar el precio lo de quemar la calles



Lo que está más que claro es que lo que no "ayuda" es dejar que los precios escalen sin cesar... De todas formas, de seguir con esta dinámica, el resultado final será el mismo de siempre, tanto si gusta como si no.

Para evitar estas situaciones hay que tomar medidas lo más adecuadas posibles y no esperar a que las cosas se precipiten.

Saludos.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Jul 2022)

.


Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Pues yo estoy a la espera de qué baje más, tanto oro como plata, para seguir cargando. También creo que están tirando abajo las cotizaciones, no es casualidad.



Si te lees el hilo entero, la última vez que el oro casi toca 1000, a la gente aquí le parecía caro a 1100, y también esperaban a que bajase más para comprar. Con el riesgo de colapso que hay, tu estrategia sería la correcta si el precio del oro nunca fuese a subir del precio actual. Pero si se va el chiringuito al guano, subirá de un modo increíble. Entonces, ¿cuál es el motivo por el que esperas a que baje más para seguir cargando? ¿Bajar a cuánto exactamente?

Me explayo un poco: igual que han pegado un arreón al precio de la energía, si ponen el combustible a 3 euros, el gas impagable, y el dinero de papel se sigue yendo a la mierda, ¿durante cuánto tiempo van a poder seguir manteniendo los cortos con tal de intentar seguir jodiendo a China, a Rusia y a otros países cargados de materias primas? ¿Qué sucederá cuando mantener esta estrategia nos mande a la Edad Media a Occidente, si los demás se organizan y se hace evidente que se la soplan las sanciones y pueden vivir perfectamente sin nosotros? Si USA ya no puede bombardearte si dejas de aceptar su dinero de monopoly a cambio de tu gas, ¿con qué crees que vamos a tener que pagar entonces?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> No sere yo quien le contradiga sobre el crecimiento del PIB a finales del siglo XIX, ya que mis conocimientos sobre economia son muy limitados. Pero algo que a mi me parece obvio es que el paso al patron oro y el asesinato de la plata tiene un coste social y economico muy alto, con empobrecimiento y aumento de la conflictividad. En paises como China, India, Persia, Egipto o los mismisimos EEUU, la altura media de los nacidos entre 1870 y 1890 disminuye notablemente, lo que nos habla de un empeoramiento en condiciones de vida basicas como alimentacion y atencion sanitaria. Todo ello en paises que funcionaban con plata, que se devaluo de forma masiva tras la entrada de europeos y americanos en el patron oro. Hay algunos contraejemplos como Rusia, uno de los ultimos en pasarse al oro, pero personalmente veo un patron similar: fuera de Europa, 1870-1890 fue una mala epoca.
> 
> Recomiendo el siguiente enlace para ver mas datos al respecto:
> Human Height
> ...



Bueno, el forero en cuestión tiene su particular opinión y que no es la que existe a nivel general. Dada su formación académica, ya es consciente de ello, pero bueno yo también soy un "revisionista" en muchos aspectos de la Historia y aquí no me refiero exclusivamente a la Económica.

En fin, a mí no me convenció, pero respeto su aportación. Sí que hay algunas "lagunas" en esa Depresión que tienen una difícil explicación...

Otra cosa es que uno pueda opinar que la Deflación no es mala y eso daría para un largo debate, puesto que tiene cosas malas, pero también buenas.

Saludos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> No sere yo quien le contradiga sobre el crecimiento del PIB a finales del siglo XIX, ya que mis conocimientos sobre economia son muy limitados. Pero algo que a mi me parece obvio es que el paso al patron oro y el asesinato de la plata tiene un coste social y economico muy alto, con empobrecimiento y aumento de la conflictividad. En paises como China, India, Persia, Egipto o los mismisimos EEUU, la altura media de los nacidos entre 1870 y 1890 disminuye notablemente, lo que nos habla de un empeoramiento en condiciones de vida basicas como alimentacion y atencion sanitaria. Todo ello en paises que funcionaban con plata, que se devaluo de forma masiva tras la entrada de europeos y americanos en el patron oro. Hay algunos contraejemplos como Rusia, uno de los ultimos en pasarse al oro, pero personalmente veo un patron similar: fuera de Europa, 1870-1890 fue una mala epoca.
> 
> Recomiendo el siguiente enlace para ver mas datos al respecto:
> Human Height
> ...



Sin duda la desmonetización parcial de la plata fue una inmensa transferencia de riqueza con ganadores y perdedores.

Pero no se tradujo en empobrecimiento generalizado y conflictos sociales, más bien a la contra.

Lo de la altura media y empeoramiento de las condiciones de vida me parece risible. Todos los estándares mejoraron de 1870 a 1890.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, el forero en cuestión* tiene su particular opinión y que no es la que existe a nivel general.* Dada su formación académica, ya es consciente de ello, pero bueno yo también soy un "revisionista" en muchos aspectos de la Historia y aquí no me refiero exclusivamente a la Económica.
> 
> En fin, a mí no me convenció, pero respeto su aportación. Sí que hay algunas "lagunas" en esa Depresión que tienen una difícil explicación...
> 
> ...



A nivel general no hay opinión ninguna en el gremio más que la de aquellos que lo refutaron; el resto no hace sino repetir de forma acrítica un prejuicio evitando analizar el tema en cuestión. Y así tenemos admisión de contradicciones sin modificar un juicio erróneo refutado por los hechos. Si no se pueden explicar los hechos que derrumban la fantasía de que hubo una depresión es que no hubo depresión.

El conocimiento no es democrático, da igual que 99 de cada 100 personas afirmen que el sol sale por el oeste o que Fomenko tenía razón.

Yo firmo ya mismo porque España tuviera una crisis brutal con crecimiento anual del PIB del 4%.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A nivel general no hay opinión ninguna en el gremio más que la de aquellos que lo refutaron; el resto no hace sino repetir de forma acrítica un prejuicio evitando analizar el tema en cuestión. Y así tenemos admisión de contradicciones sin modificar un juicio erróneo refutado por los hechos. Si no se pueden explicar los hechos que derrumban la fantasía de que hubo una depresión es que no hubo depresión.
> 
> El conocimiento no es democrático, da igual que 99 de cada 100 personas afirmen que el sol sale por el oeste o que Fomenko tenía razón.
> 
> Yo firmo ya mismo porque España tuviera una crisis brutal con crecimiento anual del PIB del 4%.



Con todos los respetos, sigue siendo su opinión y la de una minoría.

Por mi parte, el tema acaba aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (8 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Si te lees el hilo entero, la última vez que el oro casi toca 1000, a la gente aquí le parecía caro a 1100, y también esperaban a que bajase más para comprar. Con el riesgo de colapso que hay, tu estrategia sería la correcta si el precio del oro nunca fuese a subir del precio actual. Pero si se va el chiringuito al guano, subirá de un modo increíble. Entonces, ¿cuál es el motivo por el que esperas a que baje más para seguir cargando? ¿Bajar a cuánto exactamente?
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, opino igual que usted.
Cuando pienso en esperar creo que se trata más bien en mantener un poco la cordura, de no precipitarse, a mí no me parece en absoluto que el oro y la plata estén caros. Supongo que no debe ser una opinión errónea cuando el precio que ofrecen las tiendas está tan desligado del valor oficial en los mercados. Sí, por supuesto está manipulado.
Como señalan los expertos se trata de promediar sobre las fluctuaciones que marcan los precios y según tu presupuesto comprar. Todos quisiéramos rentabilizar al máximo el dinero que invertimos, aunque no siempre se acierte.
En cualquier caso es una inversión refugio, a no tocar si no es realmente imprescindible.
Mi objetivo es el complementar la jubilación. 
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> No sere yo quien le contradiga sobre el crecimiento del PIB a finales del siglo XIX, ya que mis conocimientos sobre economia son muy limitados. Pero algo que a mi me parece obvio es que el paso al patron oro y el asesinato de la plata tiene un coste social y economico muy alto, con empobrecimiento y aumento de la conflictividad. En paises como China, India, Persia, Egipto o los mismisimos EEUU, la altura media de los nacidos entre 1870 y 1890 disminuye notablemente, lo que nos habla de un empeoramiento en condiciones de vida basicas como alimentacion y atencion sanitaria. Todo ello en paises que funcionaban con plata, que se devaluo de forma masiva tras la entrada de europeos y americanos en el patron oro. Hay algunos contraejemplos como Rusia, uno de los ultimos en pasarse al oro, pero personalmente veo un patron similar: fuera de Europa, 1870-1890 fue una mala epoca.
> 
> Recomiendo el siguiente enlace para ver mas datos al respecto:
> Human Height
> ...



Creo que le interesará la lectura de La Crisis mundial de 1873 y su impacto en América Latina.pdf Lo pone tal cual en el buscador. Son 26 páginas y es ameno. He intentado enlazarlo, pero no me deja.

Saludos.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Jul 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, opino igual que usted.
> Cuando pienso en esperar creo que se trata más bien en mantener un poco la cordura, de no precipitarse, a mí no me parece en absoluto que el oro y la plata estén caros. Supongo que no debe ser una opinión errónea cuando el precio que ofrecen las tiendas está tan desligado del valor oficial en los mercados. Sí, por supuesto está manipulado.
> Como señalan los expertos se trata de promediar sobre las fluctuaciones que marcan los precios y según tu presupuesto comprar. Todos quisiéramos rentabilizar al máximo el dinero que invertimos, aunque no siempre se acierte.
> En cualquier caso es una inversión refugio, a no tocar si no es realmente imprescindible.
> ...



Entiendo. Yo solamente trataba de advertir de que el tiempo es un factor muy importante. Es como esperar a contratar un seguro de coche, pero se usa el coche. Pues si tienes el accidente, estás arruinado. En otras palabras, el oro NO es una inversión, es un seguro. Y cuanto más tiempo pasa, más verosímil se vuelve el escenario clásico foril “será en octubre”. Cuando se pare la música, se acabó el juego de las sillas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Con todos los respetos, sigue siendo su opinión y la de una minoría.
> 
> Por mi parte, el tema acaba aquí.
> 
> Saludos.



Con todos los respetos, mientras no haya refutación, es indiscutible, no una opinión.

Y es tan simple como explicar en qué clase de depresión todos los indicadores de producción y nivel de vida aumentan y el PIB sube un 4% anual.

De ahí de las apelaciones a mayorías y minorías: la Historia no se vota por mayoría.

Un saludo.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (8 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Sin duda la desmonetización parcial de la plata fue una inmensa transferencia de riqueza con ganadores y perdedores.
> 
> Pero no se tradujo en empobrecimiento generalizado y conflictos sociales, más bien a la contra.
> 
> Lo de la altura media y empeoramiento de las condiciones de vida me parece risible. Todos los estándares mejoraron de 1870 a 1890.



Sin animo de ofender, sostiene usted que si en EEUU los reclutas son la friolera de 4 cm mas bajos en apenas 10 años, eso no tiene nada que ver con un cambio en las condiciones de vida, sea por el patron oro o por cualquier otra causa. Pierden altura acaso por estar mejor alimentados y atendidos que sus padres? Como se justifica esto?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Sin animo de ofender, sostiene usted que si en EEUU los reclutas son la friolera de 4 cm mas bajos en apenas 10 años, eso no tiene nada que ver con un cambio en las condiciones de vida, sea por el patron oro o por cualquier otra causa. Pierden altura acaso por estar mejor alimentados y atendidos que sus padres? Como se justifica esto?



Sin ánimo de ofender, ¿sostiene ud. que una muestra absolutamente arbitraria y de dudoso origen refuta los datos económicos objetivos que muestran un crecimiento brutal de la economía y de la población en todo Occidente, no sólo en EEUU?

Porque se trata de explicar en qué depresión la economía crece un 4% anual durante una década y pico, no si un quinto de reclutas era más enclenque de lo deseado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Jul 2022)

En época de bonanza la gente evita el ejército, pero aún seguimos sin saber en qué clase de depresión la economía crece un 4% anual.


----------



## Daviot (9 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros,¿cómo veis hacerse con un par de lingotes de plata de 50 o 100 gr? He visto en la web del andorrano ( no lo cito como spam ,si no porque se habla mucho aquí de él)que los de 50 están sobre 78 euros y pico.
> 
> El tema como en otras ocasiones que he preguntado no es para invertir en metal,si no por tener algo "sólido" de cara a lo que viene (o se supone que viene).
> 
> ...



Por favor, no me haga esa locura de comprar un lingote de 50 gramos por 78 euros.

Cuando hablamos de oro y plata siempre utilizamos como referencia el precio por onza troy. El lingote ese de 50 gramos por 78 euros supone que estas pagando 48,51 euros por onza cuando el precio oficial de la plata está a 18,96 euros la onza.

Lo que se suele comprar para invertir son monedas de 1 onza, las más baratas siempre suelen ser las básicas como las Maples, Filarmónicas, Britannias, kanguros, etc., aunque últimamente suele haber otras incluso más baratas como las de la diosa Europa, los elefantes somalíes, etc.

Otra modalidad de inversión es comprar lo que se llaman Paquillos que son las monedas antiguas de 100 pesetas de plata de Franco que se pagan por su peso en plata. Son de una pureza inferior a las otras mencionadas en concreto de un 80% de contenido en plata con un contenido total de 15,2 gramos de plata, algo menos de media onza.

Por último en lingotes de plata sólo se suelen comprar los de kilo porque es lo que mejor sale de precio referenciado a euros por onza. Tendrías que dividir el precio del lingote de 1 kilo de plata entre 32,15 que son las onzas que contiene y así te sale el precio por onza de ese lingote. Tendría que salirte un precio igual o inferior a lo que se paga por la onza más barata para que fuera interesante.


----------



## ray merryman (9 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Por favor, no me haga esa locura de comprar un lingote de 50 gramos por 78 euros.
> 
> Cuando hablamos de oro y plata siempre utilizamos como referencia el precio por onza troy. El lingote ese de 50 gramos por 78 euros supone que estas pagando 48,51 euros por onza cuando el precio oficial de la plata está a 18,96 euros la onza.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta compañero.


----------



## kikepm (9 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si vemos el arroz en los 5 € el Kg. las calles deberían arder... Todo tiene un "límite".



En mi trabajo tengo un compañero bastante majete, responsable de la parte de administración, licenciado en economía con unos 15-20 años de experiencia, con varios hijos y una ex, creo que no tiene un buen salario por las quejas continuas, insinúa que es algo más que mileurista y el retraso en recibir la paga mensual afecta a sus necesidades de gasto.

Más o menos entiende los argumentos que le expongo sobre inflación, explosión de la oferta monetaria, credibilidad del banco central, que un IPC en el 10%, significa una inflación de precios real, habida cuenta de la falsificación de los cambios de composición de la cesta con la que se confecciona cuando un precio sube y de los coeficientes hedónicos, que rondará el 20-25%.

Tampoco se cree la versión de que Putin la ha liado, porque tiene memoria y sabe que la inflación se inició antes que la guerra.

Pues bien, con los precios desbocados, sigue pensando que las sanciones a Putin, el regalo del Sahara a Marruecos, el gasto en menas, observatorios de género, subvenciones a aerolíneas extranjeras, etc., y los impuestos crecientes, cuyas consecuencias vamos a seguir viendo estos próximos meses, son el "precio a pagar" por la gente que como él, no llega a fin de mes y está a una o dos nóminas de la indigencia.

No se si en algún momento saltarán, pero yo sólo veo por doquier a lemmings triplevacunados, que no cuestionan nada incluso cuando se les regala un análisis bastante comedido y razonado.

El español medio es el ser más lameculos del poder de todo el planeta, lo que es producto de nuestra sociedad democrática y librepensante.


----------



## kikepm (9 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Desde luego, ahora están soltando por todos lados la noticia tendenciosa de que hacienda limita lo que puedes sacar de un cajero, o sea... te ponen trabas a disponer de tu propio dinero que ya ha pagado impuestos.
> 
> Primero, esa noticia está redactada de forma tergiversada.
> Segundo, en el remoto caso de que fuera cierta, no es legal ni moral.
> ...



Es evidente para cualquiera que tenga un mínimo entendimiento de historia económica, que es momento de reducir liquidez fiat, inmobiliaria y acciones, y su sustitución por activos reales. Cuanto más se postergue la decisión, mayor será la pérdida. Aquellos que sólo tienen liquidez neta, inmobiliaria y/o acciones, van a sufrir un descalabro patrimonial cuyas consecuencias serán percibidas las próximas décadas.

Especialmente, los ahorradores en dinero fiat bancario van a llorar mucho, si no hacen YA los deberes.

Que sigan deprimiendo el precio del oro y la plata es un regalo para todos nosotros, con los precios creciendo al 25% interanual, Y SUBIENDO.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Es evidente para cualquiera que tenga un mínimo entendimiento de historia económica, que es momento de reducir liquidez fiat, inmobiliaria y acciones, y su sustitución por activos reales. Cuanto más se postergue la decisión, mayor será la pérdida. Aquellos que sólo tienen liquidez neta, inmobiliaria y/o acciones, van a sufrir un descalabro patrimonial cuyas consecuencias serán percibidas las próximas décadas.
> 
> Especialmente, los ahorradores en dinero fiat bancario van a llorar mucho, si no hacen YA los deberes.
> 
> Que sigan deprimiendo el precio del oro y la plata es un regalo para todos nosotros, con los precios creciendo al 25% interanual, Y SUBIENDO.




Podria ser......

Pero ahora mismo los unicos que veo sufriendo un descalabro son los que me van alquilando los pisos, los he subido todos y sigo alquilandolos con una facilidad tremenda.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> En mi trabajo tengo un compañero bastante majete, responsable de la parte de administración, licenciado en economía con unos 15-20 años de experiencia, con varios hijos y una ex, creo que no tiene un buen salario por las quejas continuas, insinúa que es algo más que mileurista y el retraso en recibir la paga mensual afecta a sus necesidades de gasto.
> 
> Más o menos entiende los argumentos que le expongo sobre inflación, explosión de la oferta monetaria, credibilidad del banco central, que un IPC en el 10%, significa una inflación de precios real, habida cuenta de la falsificación de los cambios de composición de la cesta con la que se confecciona cuando un precio sube y de los coeficientes hedónicos, que rondará el 20-25%.
> 
> ...



Hola, kikepm: En mi post decía: "debería"... Y otra cosa muy distinta es que vaya a suceder.

Mira, pertenezco a una generación que tenía pocas cosas, pero sí Huevos y Dignidad. Lo de "lameculos" no servía en esa época, porque los españoles eran muy diferentes a los de ahora.

Estamos en una Sociedad acostumbrada a vivir al día, sin pensar en el "mañana", aunque no se puede decir que tenga muchos alicientes, pero hoy hay motivos para tomar medidas preventivas. El próximo "invierno" no está tan lejos... y pintan "bastos".

De todas formas, situaciones muy extremas suelen acabar del mismo modo... Sí, ahora eso parece "imposible", pero alguien se esperaba a principios de año la guerra de Ucrania... o esa "Pandemia" que soltaron...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Justo la frase que destaco en negrita es el por qué de esta noticia tan cacareada en los medios.
> 
> Saben muy bien que ha llegado el momento de sacar la pasta del circuito bancario y tratan de meter miedo al pueblo para que no lo haga.
> 
> Como bien comentas, el que no tenga ya hechos sus deberes al respecto, va a llorar mucho...



Hola, paraísofiscal: Está calando en la Sociedad la "idea" de dejar de usar el efectivo. Llevo unos días fijándome cómo paga la gente y suele ser con tarjeta. Me resulta raro ver como soy de los pocos que sigue pagando con efectivo.

Bien, el día que se "carguen" el efectivo muy pocos protestarán.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (9 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Si te lees el hilo entero, la última vez que el oro casi toca 1000, a la gente aquí le parecía caro a 1100, y también esperaban a que bajase más para comprar. Con el riesgo de colapso que hay, tu estrategia sería la correcta si el precio del oro nunca fuese a subir del precio actual. Pero si se va el chiringuito al guano, subirá de un modo increíble. Entonces, ¿cuál es el motivo por el que esperas a que baje más para seguir cargando? ¿Bajar a cuánto exactamente?



Para los que compramos relativamente hace poco a 1600


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraísofiscal: Está calando en la Sociedad la "idea" de dejar de usar el efectivo. Llevo unos días fijándome cómo paga la gente y suele ser con tarjeta. Me resulta raro ver como soy de los pocos que sigue pagando con efectivo.
> 
> Bien, el día que se "carguen" el efectivo muy pocos protestarán.
> 
> Saludos.



Precisamente es ese el motivo por el que me decanté a pasar gran parte de mi cash a m.p..

Trabajo de cara al público y por temporadas he de realizar el cobro. Y aunque el importe sea mínimo, todo el mundo quiere pagar con visa, yayos incluidos, que por cierto , no saben cómo funciona el pago.
Es más, en época de Plandemia, venían con el bozal hasta las cejas dejándome su tarjeta para que fuese yo quien cogiese y la manipulara y pasase por el tpv , donde resulta que aún había que introducir el pin secreto.

Además te quedas con la sensación de que la gente disfruta haciendo así los pagos. Como animales irracionales, ni se les pasa por la cabeza las consecuencias que pueden traer cualquier acción que realizan en sus vidas.

Como decía, es el motivo por experiencia personal por el que aposté por los metales.
Estamos a un pasito de dejar nuestro control a las Elites y nadie en consciente de ello.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

Hola, ELOS: En fin, cada día que pasa más limitaciones en cuanto a ejercer nuestros derechos asociados a la Libertad financiera. Y siempre el mismo dichoso "mantra": para combatir el blanqueo, el terrorismo y demás mandangas. Si eso ya saben cómo combatirlo eficazmente, pero otra cosa es que hayan ganas de hacerlo... No vaya a ser que haya más delincuentes dentro de la "casa" que fuera...

De alguna manera, da la sensación de que están preparando "algo" contra la libre disposición a nuestro efectivo.

Saludos.


----------



## mike69 (9 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No me hace mucha gracia este tío del video que enlazo, pero esto que cuenta está cerca de suceder...
> 
> 
> *Cuentas congeladas, no retiros en efectivo*



En definitiva un corralito. Da igual como lo expreses.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## risto mejido (9 Jul 2022)

*Peter Hambro: el BPI y los bancos centrales están manipulando el mercado del oro utilizando el papel de los bancos de lingotes*
POR TYLER DURDEN
SÁBADO, 09/07/2022 - 16:30
_Enviado por Ronan Manly, BullionStar.com_


> _"El oro para los banqueros centrales es como el sol para los vampiros"._



Esta semana, el sitio británico de noticias económicas y políticas Reaction publicó un artículo intrigante y revelador del conocido Peter Hambro.

El artículo, que se titula " No olvides la regla de oro: quien tiene el oro hace las reglas " es intrigante y revelador por varias razones, principalmente porque no se anda con rodeos al resaltar la manipulación del precio del oro. y nombrar los tipos de entidades responsables, al tiempo que explica algunos de los mecanismos utilizados en el juego de papel oro de Londres de reserva fraccionaria.
*Mocatta y Goldsmid*
Pero el artículo también es notable en términos de quién es el autor. Para aquellos que no lo conocen, Peter Hambro es un nombre muy respetado en el espacio del oro, ya que cofundó y fue presidente de la compañía minera de oro anglo-rusa que cotiza en el FTSE Peter Hambro Mining (ahora conocida como Petropavlovsk ). También fue, de 1983 a 1990, director gerente adjunto del legendario corredor de lingotes de Londres Mocatta & Goldsmid. Además, el padre de Peter Hambro, Everard Bingham Hambro , también fue en un momento director de Samuel Montagu, otra de las legendarias firmas de carteles de corredores de lingotes de Londres. 
Además de ser un banquero interno de lingotes, Peter Hambro también es tataranieto del barón Carl Joachim Hambro, el fundador del famoso banco de inversión inglés Hambros. De hecho, Mocatta & Goldsmid incluso se fusionó con el banco Hambros en 1957, tales son sus conexiones. En la década de 1980, Mocatta & Goldsmid también era la mayor contraparte de oro y plata de la Unión Soviética, un hecho que ayudó a Hambro a establecer Peter Hambro Mining en 1994 (ahora conocida como Petropavlovsk).hecho 
_*Peter Hambro mostrando oro físico real, no el material de papel*_
Entonces, cuando Peter Hambro escribe sobre la manipulación del precio del oro, no es cualquiera que escriba sobre la manipulación del precio del oro, este es un hombre de una de las dinastías bancarias británicas que ha estado al tanto durante toda su carrera del funcionamiento interno del funcionamiento de Londres. establecimiento bancario de lingotes de oro, y que tiene el conocimiento operativo de administrar una compañía minera de oro que cotiza en la Bolsa de Valores de Londres y que extrae oro físico real, oro que no tiene riesgo de contraparte y no es responsabilidad de nadie más. 
Para aquellos que no están familiarizados con el sitio de noticias y podcasts Reaction, Reaction es una publicación seria con sede en Londres dirigida por una junta de periodistas y ejecutivos de medios de gran peso que se especializa en análisis y comentarios sobre temas de actualidad, política, cultura y economía. 
El detonante del artículo de Peter Hambro es un gráfico reciente de la Oficina del Contralor de la Moneda (OCC) de EE. UU., que debido a una reclasificación de datos que comenzó en el primer trimestre de 2022, ahora muestra la enorme medida en que los bancos de lingotes como JP Morgan han acumulado contratos de derivados de metales preciosos para mantener bajo el precio del oro (un excelente resumen de este gráfico está aquí ).
_*Importes nocionales de derivados de metales preciosos en bancos comerciales de EE. UU. hasta el 31 de marzo de 2022*_
*Oro sin asignar: la tapa del yesquero*
Hambro describe esta manipulación del precio del oro usando derivados como un ' _polvorín_ ', que 'la _desinformación_ [ha] _mantenido tapada durante muchos años_ '. Pero, podría preguntarse, ¿quién está dirigiendo esta desinformación y esta manipulación del precio del oro?
Según el bombazo de Hambro, es el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS) de Suiza, es decir, el banco central de los bancos centrales. Hambro lanza la bomba que:


> _*Desde 2018* , las *Mesas de Estabilidad Financiera* de los *bancos centrales del mundo* han seguido las instrucciones del *Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS)* para ocultar la percepción de inflación *manipulando el mercado del oro. *”_



Pero dado que los bancos centrales ' _necesitan cobertura_ ' y ' _no se puede ver_ ' que estén manipulando el precio del oro, Hambro continúa: 


> _"La única forma de lograr la cobertura es aplastando el precio del oro físico mediante la producción alquímica de *'oro de papel'* "._



Si esto ahora te ha llamado la atención, sigue leyendo, ya que Hambro elabora:


> _“Con la ayuda de *los mercados de futuros* y la connivencia de los alquimistas, *los comerciantes de lingotes* (sí, eso me incluye a mí, fui subdirector general de Mocatta & Goldsmid) lograron crear una percepción inquebrantable de que *las onzas de oro se acreditan en una cuenta con un banco o un distribuidor de lingotes eran los mismos que** los reales* . ¡Y mucho más fácil, viejo amigo! No tienes que guardarlo ni asegurarlo”._



El crédito de oro al que Hambro se refiere aquí es el infame 'oro no asignado' de la LBMA, siendo 'los mercados de futuros' el COMEX. En esta etapa, incluso podría pensar que Hambro ha estado leyendo el sitio web de BullionStar, ya que durante años hemos estado explicando exactamente lo mismo. Por ejemplo, ver aquí y aquí .


Que el Bank for International y sus gobernadores estén ordenando a los bancos centrales del mundo manipular el precio del oro no debería ser una sorpresa, ya que el BPI tiene un largo historial de hacerlo. Desde el London Gold Pool de la década de 1960 hasta el nuevo gold pool de principios de la década de 1980, al BIS le encanta manipular el precio del oro. ¿Por qué? Porque el oro para los banqueros centrales es como el sol para los vampiros. Consulte los artículos de BullionStar " Nuevo grupo de oro en el BIS de Basilea, Suiza: Parte 1 " y " Nuevo grupo de oro en el BIS de Basilea: Parte 2: grupo frente a oro para el petróleo ".
*Tirando de los hilos - El Banco de Inglaterra *
En su artículo, Hambro continúa explicando la evolución de la década de 1980 del mercado de oro en papel de Londres y sus muchos derivados, que son los mecanismos de humo y espejos a través de los cuales el mercado del "mercado del oro" de Londres persigue su esquema de oro en papel de reserva fraccionaria hasta el día de hoy. :


> _“ Una vez que los inversores se tragaron esta píldora estupefaciente, fue fácil venderles oro que simplemente no existía . Por supuesto, hubo inversionistas cautelosos a quienes les resultó difícil creer que empresas como Mocatta, Montagu, Rothschild y Sharps Pixley fueran contrapartes indudables y querían estar seguros de que el oro estaría allí cuando lo pidieran.
> Fácil, dijimos. No se moleste en pagarlo , solo denos un margen de efectivo inicial y acepte un margen de variación y nuestra promesa en papel es tan buena como el oro. Esta fue la derivada simple .
> Si pensaba que el precio bajaría, podría vendernos oro que no tenía y dejar la operación en margen de la misma manera. Luego llegó una gran cantidad de opciones y otros productos y el mercado de derivados , porque así se llamaba esta quimera, comenzó a girar como un tornado”._



Una 'Quimera' es una mítica criatura híbrida monstruosa compuesta de diferentes partes. Este crecimiento exponencial del oro no asignado y los derivados del oro se produjo por primera vez durante el período de la década de 1980, cuando Peter Hambro era director de Mocatta and Goldsmid y el mercado del oro de Londres estaba formado por un cartel de cinco empresas de lingotes , a saber, NM Rothschild, Mocatta & Goldsmid, Samuel Montagu, Sharps & Pixley y, por supuesto, los infames Johnson Matthey Bankers. Y fue Johnson Matthey Bankers el que estuvo a punto de colapsar en 1984 y tuvo que ser rescatado por el Banco de Inglaterra para evitar la implosión del resto del club de lingotes de Londres.
Y como describe Hambro, el Banco de Inglaterra estaba entonces, a partir de ahora, siempre listo para apuntalar el ponzi de oro de papel de Londres con algo de oro físico cuando fuera necesario en forma de préstamos de oro del banco central:


> _“Para hacer que el oro falso pareciera aún más seguro, el Banco de Inglaterra estaba discretamente dispuesto a prestar oro físico a los Miembros del Mercado del Oro de Londres , en caso de que las cosas se pusieran un poco complicadas y nuestras bóvedas estuvieran vacías . Cuando uno de los miembros quebró_ [Johnson Matthey Bankers] _, los demás se unieron y con el Banco de Inglaterra sujetando las cuerdas, los clientes fueron rescatados"._



A eso puede agregar las manipulaciones del Banco de Inglaterra al intervenir en los London Gold Fixings en la década de 1980, como se documenta en el artículo de BullionStar aquí . Luego, en 1987, el Banco de Inglaterra dio un paso más allá e instruyó a los bancos de lingotes de Londres para que formalizaran su cartel, lo que se hizo mediante el lanzamiento de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA). Y es por eso que hasta el día de hoy el Banco de Inglaterra y la LBMA están entrelazados simbióticamente., especialmente a través del ultrasecreto mercado de préstamos de oro de Londres en el que los bancos centrales prestan oro físico al oro físico de los bancos de lingotes de la LBMA. Que es un tema que los reporteros de investigación de Bloomberg y Reuters nunca tocarán, ya que las juntas y los editores de Bloomberg y Reuters saben que estas operaciones de préstamo de oro apuntalan todo el esquema de reserva fraccionaria de oro en papel. 
_*Agustín *_*Carstens : Gerente General del Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS) *
Además, este esquema global de 'oro de papel' tiene una oferta ilimitada ya que, como dice Hambro, los gobiernos y los bancos centrales y el BIS “ _pueden imprimir el margen”. _Por eso, Hambro dice que


> _“Los grandes bancos de Wall Street aceptarán dólares fiduciarios como margen *y fabricarán oro para inundar el mercado. *”_



Si bien anteriormente se sabía que Peter Hambro entendía y discutía la manipulación del precio del oro, es posible que sus últimos comentarios lleguen ahora, ya que siente un cambio geopolítico en el papel monetario del oro. Además, dado que las sanciones occidentales en curso contra Rusia han diezmado la capacidad de la minera de oro Petropavlovsk para vender su oro y pagar sus préstamos (ya que su banco principal, Gazprombank, está sancionado), Hambro, como ex presidente de Petropavlovsk, puede tener una mejor posición. que la mayoría en la lectura de las consecuencias no deseadas de las sanciones en el mercado mundial del oro. 

*La ropa del emperador de papel dorado*
Luego, Hambro concluye su artículo refiriéndose al gráfico reciente de derivados de metales preciosos de la OCC de EE. UU.: 


> _"A menudo se dice que las pajitas que sopla el viento *presagian grandes tempestades* y creo que este gráfico muestra tal pajita".
> “Mire este gráfico y *luego vaya a ver a su contraparte comercial de lingotes y compre algo de oro* . Luego pida su oro o plata o platino o paladio o cualquier otra reserva física de valor y medio de intercambio que haya adquirido *para protegerse de los estragos de la inflación* .
> Porque la inflación seguramente engullirá al mundo *cuando las ropas del emperador de papel dorado se vean por lo que realmente son* .
> Vladimir Putin y Xi Jinping están entre los que conocen la regla de oro: “ *Quien tiene el oro hace las reglas* ”._



Lo que también explica por qué Rusia y China ahora están acelerando su interacción en el desarrollo conjunto de los mercados del oro ruso y chino, como se explica en el artículo reciente de BullionStar " China y Rusia en estrecha cooperación con el objetivo de ganar-ganar en los mercados del oro ".


----------



## frankie83 (9 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraísofiscal: Está calando en la Sociedad la "idea" de dejar de usar el efectivo. Llevo unos días fijándome cómo paga la gente y suele ser con tarjeta. Me resulta raro ver como soy de los pocos que sigue pagando con efectivo.
> 
> Bien, el día que se "carguen" el efectivo muy pocos protestarán.
> 
> Saludos.



con tarjeta? Yo hasta tengo problemas en el trabajo para darle un euro a alguien porque muchos solo usan bizum y son así de guay


----------



## FranMen (9 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *Peter Hambro: el BPI y los bancos centrales están manipulando el mercado del oro utilizando el papel de los bancos de lingotes*
> POR TYLER DURDEN
> SÁBADO, 09/07/2022 - 16:30
> _Enviado por Ronan Manly, BullionStar.com_
> ...



Para ser tan importante vaya birria de lingote enseña


----------



## kikepm (9 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Podria ser......
> 
> Pero ahora mismo los unicos que veo sufriendo un descalabro son los que me van alquilando los pisos, los he subido todos y sigo alquilandolos con una facilidad tremenda.



Si mal no recuerdo, esos pisos los habías heredado, corrígeme si me equivoco. No todo el mundo está en disposición de poseer varias propiedades y vivir de las rentas obtenidas, pero el consejo que he dado es igualmente válido para todo tipo de propietarios, salvo para aquellos que poseen una sola vivienda en la que viven y no piensan modificar esta situación.

Esta gráfica da idea de la situación actual del mercado inmobiliario en USA:




En ella se da cuenta de lo que has expresado, los precios inmobiliarios de vivienda unifamiliar en USA, y en consecuencia las rentas que generan, se encuentran en máximos históricos, si mal no recuerdo un 30% por encima de los máximos de la burbuja inmobiliaria, hacia agosto de 2006 en USA, 2007 en España.

Un inversor en inmobiliaria, como es tu caso, puede pensar que estos precios van a continuar su ascenso, lo que supondría mayores precios de venta y rentas por alquiler en ascenso, o que al menos se van a mantener.

Esta forma de pensar es la que defienden muchos.

Otros pensamos que existe una burbuja en este mercado (al igual que en el de bonos o en bolsa).

Pero esto no es lo importante. Da igual que exista o no una burbuja y que los precios estén o no sobrevalorados.

Lo único que debe considerar un inversor es si los precios van a poder mantenerse o no. Con una inflación medida por los índices del 10%, los bancos centrales han iniciado el camino de la subida de tipos de interés, mientras los precios no dejan de aumentar. Esto va a llevar a una de dos situaciones, o bien aumentan los tipos drásticamente para contener la inflación, como hizo Paul Volcker en 1979, o bien los tipos no lo hacen y la inflación continúa su progreso.

Si los tipos suben a un discreto 4 o 5%, ya no digo el 15 o 20% que se precisó a finales de los 70, se finiquita la demanda de vivienda debido al aumento del coste de financiación, lo que implicará un colapso más o menos rápido del mercado inmobiliario.

Si los tipos no suben o se quedan en rangos del 1 al 2%, la inflación proseguirá su escalada. En este contexto económico, la pérdida de valor de compra de cada unidad monetaria hará que la rentabilidad obtenida en la venta o alquiler será muy cuestionable. Pero lo que es más importante, en algún momento los inversores entenderán que los bancos centrales no van a contener la inflación, y empezarán a comprar activos reales de forma masiva, lo que llevará al oro y la plata a cotizaciones mucho mayores que las actuales en relación a los precios inmobiliarios y bursátiles, dado el carácter protector de los metales.

En cualquiera de estos posibles escenarios, la vivienda no es una buena inversión comparada. Lo que no quita que tu hayas podido vivir un momento dulce en estos años. Pero eso va a terminar si no modificas tu estrategia inversora.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

Hola, kikepm: Subidas "discretas" del 4% - 5% sin sencillamente imposibles. Prácticamente, quebraría todo: familias, empresas, Estados...

Vivimos en un mundo donde la Deuda es monstruosa y estas subidas harían inviable el pago de los intereses y del principal mejor olvidarse porque apenas podrían realizarse pagos parciales. 

Ten en cuenta que Volcker pudo hacer lo que hizo, entre otras cosas porque la Deuda estadounidense era en aquellos tiempos de alrededor de $ 1 billón. Por lo tanto, ahora totalmente imposible.

Hemos llegado aquí por la estúpida y demencial política monetaria desarrollada por los Bancos Centrales y, realmente, se han quedado sin "cartuchos"... No vieron llegar una Inflación que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente ya percibía. La de debates que tuve en Rankia advirtiendo sobre esto.

No sé... pero entiendo que cada cual debe buscar las "soluciones" que mejor estime. Seguramente, no se acertará en todas, pero algo positivo se conseguirá.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (9 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Subidas "discretas" del 4% - 5% sin sencillamente imposibles. Prácticamente, quebraría todo: familias, empresas, Estados...



Hay un evidente punto sarcástico en mi comentario. Hubo un tiempo en que los tipos al 4-5% eran bastante contenidos.

Que cada cual entienda lo que eso significa...


----------



## ELOS (9 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Subidas "discretas" del 4% - 5% sin sencillamente imposibles. Prácticamente, quebraría todo: familias, empresas, Estados...
> 
> Vivimos en un mundo donde la Deuda es monstruosa y estas subidas harían inviable el pago de los intereses y del principal mejor olvidarse porque apenas podrían realizarse pagos parciales.
> 
> ...



No creo que los máximos dirigentes de lo bancos centrales hayan tenido ese "descuido" de creer que la inflación que comenzó hace ya unos meses. Y más cuando distintos economistas advertían de que no iba a ser temporal.
Todo forma parte de un plan , que por muy increíble que parezca, se está haciendo realidad.


----------



## Jotac (9 Jul 2022)

Para los iniciados que quieran entener de forma amena dónde nos encontramos, y por si se quiere circular a los cuñaos que no tienen ni idea, a ver si Ray Dalio les parece alguien con algo de credibilidad en su exposición...


----------



## Jotac (9 Jul 2022)

Y en srilanka asaltando la población el palacio presidecial según parece...cuando hay hambre...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

Pues, el "plan" estaba diseñado con el culo... Se les ha ido de las manos. Tan sencillo como eso. En vez de "regar" los mercados financieros debieron preocuparse más de que ese dinero llegará a la Economía REAL.

Pero es que se les va al traste todo. Hasta la dichosa "Agenda verde". Fíjate lo que han tardado en catalogar como "verde" al Gas y la Energía nuclear...

No te pienses que son tan listos. Hay mucho mediocre entre los que dirigen el mundo. A la vista están los resultados...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> Y en srilanka asaltando la población el palacio presidecial según parece...cuando hay hambre...



Eso es lo que daba a entender en anteriores posts.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (9 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, el "plan" estaba diseñado con el culo... Se les ha ido de las manos. Tan sencillo como eso. En vez de "regar" los mercados financieros debieron preocuparse más de que ese dinero llegará a la Economía REAL.
> 
> Pero es que se les va al traste todo. Hasta la dichosa "Agenda verde". Fíjate lo que han tardado en catalogar como "verde" al Gas y la Energía nuclear...
> 
> ...



Me niego a creer que sean tan ineptos. 
Quién se cree que Alemania boicotee a su único suministrador de gas sin saber las consecuencias sin recibir "ordenes" externas?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Me niego a creer que sean tan ineptos.
> Quién se cree que Alemania boicotee a su único suministrador de gas sin saber las consecuencias sin recibir "ordenes" externas?



Qué mejor prueba quieres de tanta ineptitud...

Por otro lado, desde su fundación, la UE es un conjunto de "provincias" del Imperio y si se entiende esto, se entiende también que no existe independencia de ningún tipo, ya sea política, económica, militar, financiera, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (9 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Qué mejor prueba quieres de tanta ineptitud...
> 
> Por otro lado, desde su fundación, la UE es un conjunto de "provincias" del Imperio y si se entiende esto, se entiende también que no existe independencia de ningún tipo, ya sea política, económica, militar, financiera, etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues sigo diciendo que tanta ineptitud no es posible en cargos con un mínimo de preparación. Es que hablo solamente de sentido común1
Nuestro querido gobierno sí que son unos ineptos e igualmente han hecho igual que Alemania con nuestros pricipakes suministradores de gas, que son Argelia y Marruecos.
Argelinos y marroquíes que son enemigos naturales y nosotros no sólo sacando tajada estilo usano, si no que los ponemos en contra de nuestros intereses.
Por cierto escuché que hace semanas un alto cargo de la administración Biden tuvo conversaciones en Argel en referencia al suministro de gas.
Casualidad?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues sigo diciendo que tanta ineptitud no es posible en cargos con un mínimo de preparación. Es que hablo solamente de sentido común1
> Nuestro querido gobierno sí que son unos ineptos e igualmente han hecho igual que Alemania con nuestros pricipakes suministradores de gas, que son Argelia y Marruecos.
> Argelinos y marroquíes que son enemigos naturales y nosotros no sólo sacando tajada estilo usano, si no que los ponemos en contra de nuestros intereses.
> Por cierto escuché que hace semanas un alto cargo de la administración Biden tuvo conversaciones en Argel en referencia al suministro de gas.
> Casualidad?



Bueno, tú eres muy libre de pensar como lo desees, faltaría más... Pero te recuerdo lo que dijo Voltaire respecto al sentido común: que era el menos común de los sentidos...

Y Marruecos no nos suministra Gas, más bien es a la inversa, utilizando el Gas de Argelia.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, esos pisos los habías heredado, corrígeme si me equivoco. No todo el mundo está en disposición de poseer varias propiedades y vivir de las rentas obtenidas, pero el consejo que he dado es igualmente válido para todo tipo de propietarios, salvo para aquellos que poseen una sola vivienda en la que viven y no piensan modificar esta situación.
> 
> Esta gráfica da idea de la situación actual del mercado inmobiliario en USA:
> 
> ...



La mejor inversión ahora mismo son los latunes y otras cosas básicas. Frente a eso los MPs salen perdiendo, la inmobiliaria pierde más pero siempre menos que el Fiat.
En cualquier caso hay que tener algo de fiat para pagar los recibos, es bueno tener una vivienda en propiedad y latunes y otros perecederos no se puede tener más de cierta cantidad.
Que veo, una inflación brutal en productos básicos, frente a la cual el fiat se diluye inmediatamente, los MPs pierden algo.
En cambio veo deflación en productos de segunda línea.
Los pobres que tenemos unos pocos ahorros en MPs podremos capear el temporal, sin enriquecernos, simplemente gastando ese metal en mantener un nivel de vida digno.
El que no haya ahorra o sea en fiat se convertirá en pobre, a merced del estado.
Los ricos que dispongan de lingotes LBMA podrán aprovechar para comprar a bajo precio todos esos bienes de semilujo a precio de derribo y mejorar su nivel de vida


----------



## IvanRios (9 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Me niego a creer que sean tan ineptos.
> Quién se cree que Alemania boicotee a su único suministrador de gas sin saber las consecuencias sin recibir "ordenes" externas?



Totalmente de acuerdo. Europa (sus dirigentes títeres) están destruyendo Europa a sabiendas (son simples ejecutores de los planes), y son perfectamente conscientes de que las sanciones son en realidad un boomerang autodestructivo, y es por ello justamente por lo que lo hacen. ¿Y por qué? Porque están derribando el actual sistema y el actual orden y para ello requieren de la guerra (además de la plandemia). Basta una "mínima" observación sobre los líderes europeos para percatarse rápidamente de que son los primeros que están totalmente interesados en la guerra, y que, por contra, no tienen ningún interés en nada que tenga que ver con caminos de diplomacia.

Al final, la plandemia y la guerra (y posiblemente no serán los únicos instrumentos que utilicen para ello) serán las vías que van a usar para llevarnos al nuevo sistema basado en la escasez, en el racionamiento y en la pobreza generalizada; son los "caminos" que nos situarán ante el nuevo orden.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, esos pisos los habías heredado, corrígeme si me equivoco. No todo el mundo está en disposición de poseer varias propiedades y vivir de las rentas obtenidas




Bueno si y no.

De ser por mis padres yo solamente tendria en estos momentos un piso que es donde vivian y una casa en la playa que era la segunda residencia.

Todo este tema de los pisos lo fui tramando yo el visto bueno de mi madre, mi madre entendia mis planes, mi padre no.......

Mi padre solo queria comprarse cochazos y fundir pasta, llego a comprarse un barco, me sirvio un par de años para inflarme a ligar pero aquello era un agujero negro que no paraba de absorver dinero, solo el sabria decirnos cuanta pasta se fue en el puto barco de mierda, menos mal que al final lo vendio y se lo encasqueto a otro, me he enterado que lleva ya un par de años que ni lo saca del pastizal que eso se lleva, encima eso chupa gasolina como su puta madre, estaba la gasolina barata y le tenias que echar lo menos 50 euros para dar una vuelta de pollas.

Yo empece a ver como un amigo se estaba forrando y como iba comprando pisos que se le pagaban solos con los alquileres, no suelo inventar nada, solo copio lo que veo que me gusta de otros.

Mis padres tenian varios activos que no daban dinero, que estaban aparcados, me costo convencerlos para venderlo todo y meter el dinero en un primer piso, luego llego el segundo metiendo todos mis ahorros, siguiendo con las ventas de cosas que no servian para nada y con el alquiler del primero mas luego de ese mismo segundo......... luego una herencia..............

Mi madre cada vez estaba mas contenta de ver todo lo que estabamos comprando y viendo como llegaba el dinero, nunca se habria imaginado que le iba a llegar tanto dinero todos los meses, venia de familia humilde, le gustaban los planes que tenia de seguir comprando y comprando...... el ultimo piso que compramos iba dando casi saltos de alegria para el notario.

Mi padre no tuvo mas remedio que acabar reconociendo los exitos, aunque en su cabeza estaba peremne el intentar en algun momento hacer un destrozo.

Luego no dio tiempo a nada, estabamos mirando para comprar un chalet y poner el piso en donde estabamos en alquiler y no dio tiempo a nada, los medicos les hicieron a los dos un buen destrozo, menudas negligencias les hicieron a los dos, luego quieren aplausos a las ocho.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay un evidente punto sarcástico en mi comentario. Hubo un tiempo en que los tipos al 4-5% eran bastante contenidos.
> 
> Que cada cual entienda lo que eso significa...




Haber que me he liado en el de antes.

Hay cosas que muchas veces no veis cuando hablo de los pisos.

Si tienes pisos en alquiler es dinero que te entra, ese dinero se puede destinar a muchas cosas, se puede perfectamente comprar oro, plata e incluso tirar dinero por si acaso en criptomonedas, el dinero que llega con esos pisos no duele tanto como si lo trabajaras.

Cuando yo trabajaba gastarme 50 euros en una puta me dolia, incluso me dolia gastarme 30 euros en una modelo del don jose que era el precio que tenian, sabia que eso eran horas mias puteado trabajando como un cerdo.

Cuando tu tienes pisos que te dan rentas, te suda un poco las narices gastarte 50, 100, 200 o 300 en tias todos los meses y si sale una muy potente que sea una maquina si tienes que gastarte mas lo haces sin problema y sin recomello de es que este dinero me cuesta mucho trabajo, mas que nada por que no cuesta trabajo, por lo menos es mi percepcion.

El otro dia compre varias piezas que me vendieron a buen precio, piezas certificadas ( luego habra que ver ) hay algunas piezas de oro muy interesantes de mas de 2000 años ( a saber......) pero tienen sus certificados y sus historias por si algun dia hay que soltarlas.

Con esto lo que quiero decir es que los pisos me siguen dando papeles con los que compro cosas, si los vendo anticipando una ostia del mercado de los pisos dejo de tener la posibilidad de que me siga entrando dinero para poder seguir comprando cosas.

Los pisos son como minas de oro, voy sacando oro de ellos.......... si la mina en algun momento se agota pues me jodere o intentare venderla a otro.

Es imposible que pierda nada con los pisos, pues aunque mañana me levante y valgan 0 ya me habran proporcionado mas de 10 años de estar haciendo lo que me da la gana, hoy por ejemplo estuve toda la tarde en la sierra, he llegado hasta el telescopio de la sierra.

No se si me entiendes, hay mucha gente que no........

De todas maneras entre tener varias propiedades y no tener ninguna, pues casi que prefiero tenerlas, si mañana valen 0 estare igual que el que tiene 0 ahora, no voy a estar peor que el, esto mucha gente tampoco lo entiende.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

Jotac dijo:


> Y en srilanka asaltando la población el palacio presidecial según parece...cuando hay hambre...



En estas ultimas semanas esta pasando algo parecido a lo que ocurrio en la crisis del 2010, aquello duro muy poco, no se cuanto va a durar esto.

Voy a poner un ejemplo, por aquella epoca era muy dificil hacerse con un solido de oro romano de calidad si no te rascabas el bolsillo.

En un par de semanas me hice con unos 15 o 20 a precio de saldo.

Ahora en estas ultimas semanas esta pasando casi lo mismo calcado en diferentes temas, no paran de ofrecerme cosas a muy buen precio, cosas que hace un año estarian vendiendo por 1000 o 1500 me las quieren vender a 200, 300 o 400.

Igualmente cosas que valdrian sus 500 ahora te las venden a 120.

Me dicen diferentes anticuarios, joyeros..... que no estan vendiendo casi nada, me refiero a articulos de coleccion, incluso cosas de arte con solera o venden muy barato o no venden nada.

Tambien me dicen que en Alemania estan acojonados, que esa gente tiene culturilla de esto por lo de la segunda guerra mundial y que estan muyy muy acojonados que llevan meses inflandose a comprar oro, me dicen textualmente, es increible lo que estan haciendo con esta gente, estan muy asustados, no paran de preguntar para comprar oro, es increible lo que hacen con la pobre gente.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

A Occidente no le interesa la caída de Europa, puesto que después los "problemas" llegarían a los países anglos y terminarían en las propias fronteras del Imperio... Posteriormente, pasaría lo que siempre ha sucedido a lo largo de la Historia.

Ciertamente, cada vez hay más personas en los países occidentales que han perdido la fe en la gobernanza democrática y la libertad de prensa, de manera que hay un auge de las teorías conspirativas para rellenar ese vacío. Algo que entiendo legítimo, ahora bien pensar en la autodestrucción me parece que va más allá de lo que racionalmente pueda ser aceptable. Otra cosa muy distinta es que se busque el Control absoluto de la Sociedad y en eso sí creo que están...

No es menos cierto que están pasando cosas desde hace unos años que dan mucho que pensar... Es muy poco aceptable lo que nos dicen acerca de muchos sucesos de los últimos 20 años... Desde el 11 de Septiembre del 2001, pasando por la "Pandemia" y ahora con la "escenificación" de la Guerra de Ucrania...

Muchas cosas, demasiadas... que propician el pensamiento de que "nos mienten" y el resto ya lo hacen los massM.....

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2022)

Con respecto a lo que está pasando con tantos diligentes, Sri Lanka, Japón, UK, deponerlos, aunque a algunos les alegre, no va a servir de nada, toda la sociedad está enferma. Lo mismo pasa con las elecciones, salvo pequeñas diferencias en las apariencias, el fondo es igual en todos los partidos


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Subidas "discretas" del 4% - 5% sin sencillamente imposibles. Prácticamente, quebraría todo: familias, empresas, Estados...
> 
> Vivimos en un mundo donde la Deuda es monstruosa y estas subidas harían inviable el pago de los intereses y del principal mejor olvidarse porque apenas podrían realizarse pagos parciales.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que sabian de sobra que vendria la inflacion y era uno de los objetivos


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En estas ultimas semanas esta pasando algo parecido a lo que ocurrio en la crisis del 2010, aquello duro muy poco, no se cuanto va a durar esto.
> 
> Voy a poner un ejemplo, por aquella epoca era muy dificil hacerse con un solido de oro romano de calidad si no te rascabas el bolsillo.
> 
> ...



Solidos romanos de oro a precio de saldo? Cuentame mas jajajajjaa.


----------



## IvanRios (10 Jul 2022)

Lo que hacen los mass media es justamente lo contrario, hacer creer a la masa que se le dice la verdad y que deben seguir a los pastores de forma incondicional aunque estos estén llevando al rebaño hacia el precipicio. Pero quién quiera creer en sus gobernantes y en que la prensa es libre y que estamos en un régimen democrático, o en cuentos de hadas, es libre para hacerlo, cómo no.

La cuestión es que se ha decidido que el sistema cultural, económico, político, social, educacional e incluso la cosmovisión sobre la que nos hemos asentado debe llegar a su fin, y que toca derribar el sistema y el orden para implementar el 'nuevo mundo' o paradigma, un mundo en el que la especie humama pasará de ser el centro a ser el problema. Y cuanto antes se percate dicha especie de cuál es la situación (especie compuesta en su mayoría de algo similar a los borregos, con lo cuál se antoja difícil. A la plandemia me remito) mejor será para sus propios intereses.


----------



## IvanRios (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo creo que sabian de sobra que vendria la inflacion y era uno de los objetivos



Así lo veo también. Tenían muy claro lo que hacían y las consecuencias de lo que hacían, y es justamente por ello por lo que se hizo. 

A Powell y a la lagarta lo único que les faltó decir en sus estúpidas excusas ante el 'público' es: "lo siento mucho, me he equivocado y no volverá a ocurrir".


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (10 Jul 2022)

Yo también creo que sabían perfectamente lo que hacían, pero trataron de dar a la lata una patada más, lo que pasa es que la lata cada vez recorre menos distancia en cada patada.
Solo tratan de mantenerse un ratito mas, una vez saben que está todo perdido.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Sabían que venía Inflación por pura lógica, pero no a esos niveles y que difícilmente podrán contener.

Tanta impresión masiva de dinero respaldado por la "nada" más la aberración de los intereses negativos solo podían desembocar en esto. No hay que tener mucha "materia gris" para haberse dado cuenta de ello. Quizás, esperaban que este desenlace tardará más en el tiempo.

Pero, claro, cada cual es muy libre de pensar lo que quiera sobre este tema. En cualquier caso, todo esto lo acabaremos pagando todos, de hecho ya lo estamos haciendo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo creo que sabian de sobra que vendria la inflacion y era uno de los objetivos



Era uno de los objetivos, pero desde luego no a esos niveles.

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Era uno de los objetivos, pero desde luego no a esos niveles.
> 
> Saludos.



Para cambiar el sistema actual tienen que demolerlo y lo van hacer via inflacion y empobrecimiento generalizado con disturbios y posterior control total de la poblacion.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Para cambiar el sistema actual tienen que demolerlo y lo van hacer via inflacion y empobrecimiento generalizado con disturbios y posterior control total de la poblacion.



Les va a resultar muy difícil tal y como se van a poner las cosas en los dos próximos años. Desde luego, la "planificación" que había emanado desde el Foro Económico Mundial se les ha ido al traste. Hay que recordar que ese organismo lo quería a nivel global y la Guerra de Ucrania lo va a hacer inviable porque vamos a un mundo bipolar. ¡Ojo! que no habrá Libertad en ninguno de los dos lados, porque eso seguirá estando en la "agenda" de los poderes facticos de unos y otros.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (10 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Era uno de los objetivos, pero desde luego no a esos niveles.
> 
> Saludos.
> [/QUOT





fernandojcg dijo:


> Sabían que venía Inflación por pura lógica, pero no a esos niveles y que difícilmente podrán contener.
> 
> Tanta impresión masiva de dinero respaldado por la "nada" más la aberración de los intereses negativos solo podían desembocar en esto. No hay que tener mucha "materia gris" para haberse dado cuenta de ello. Quizás, esperaban que este desenlace tardará más en el tiempo.
> 
> ...



La lógica dice lo que bien comentas. Pero es que ellos mismos han acelerado el proceso.
La situación es tal, que los mismos que han provocado esta situación son los que deberían haberla evitado. Es decir, han puesto al lobo a cuidar al rebaño.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Sigo creyendo que se les ido de las manos... No calibraron bien las consecuencias de seguir "regando" con dinero los problemas derivados por la Pandemia y que en los EE.UU. y también en buena parte de Occidente, se dirigieron a acrecentar las burbujas financieras, luego estaban los problemas en la cadena de suministros y que están lejos de solucionarse y el "remate final" ha venido con la Guerra de Ucrania. Anteriormente, ya habían puesto los "mimbres" con tantas y absurdas QEs más los intereses negativos.

Yo está situación ya la viví a finales de los 70 (en España a mediados de la década) y tampoco la vieron venir al mismo nivel que ahora estamos percibiendo, aunque en aquellos tiempos fue peor, pero muchísimo más manejable por el bajo endeudamiento existente. En fin, la Historia suele caracterizarse por repetir escenarios similares en el tiempo y también dar la razón a aquello que dice que el hombre es el único animal que tropieza siempre con la misma piedra...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2022)

Interesante noticia, parece que la concesión minera para la explotacion de cobre en Serbia concedido a una compañía minera China se paga en oro que se queda el banco central (entiendo que la mina es de cobre con oro como producto marginal). Un país más cuyo banco central se queda con la producción nacional de oro (y entiendo que el oro extraído es parte del pago de la concesión):









Serbia leads region with gold reserves







www.euractiv.com





_Serbia es el país líder en la región en términos de oro depositado en la tesorería del banco central, según muestran las últimas cifras.

Mientras tanto*, el gigante minero chino Zijin, que opera la mayor mina de cobre y planta de fundición en Serbia, ha vendido 5,74 toneladas de oro al Banco Nacional de Serbia en los últimos tres años y medio, anunció la compañía.*

Zijin produjo, vendió y entregó 852 kilogramos de oro en los últimos seis meses.

“*La cantidad total de oro que se produce, de acuerdo con las leyes serbias, debe ofrecerse primero al Banco Nacional de Serbia, y solo si se niega a comprarlo al precio de mercado podemos solicitar permiso para exportar. Esto no ha sucedido hasta ahora, lo que significa que el oro producido por esta empresa permanece en Serbia”, anunció Zijin.*

Según la última información, con 38,1 toneladas de lingotes de oro, Serbia es el primer país de la región y el 54 del mundo en cuanto a oro depositado en la tesorería del banco central. En 2016 había 17,9 toneladas de oro en el tesoro, convirtiendo a Serbia en el 62º país del mundo en reservas de oro. También era el líder regional, dijo Zijin.

Macedonia del Norte ocupa el segundo lugar en los Balcanes con 6,9 toneladas de reservas de oro, seguida de Eslovenia con 3,2 toneladas y Bosnia y Herzegovina con tres toneladas. Montenegro ocupa el último lugar con 1,09 toneladas, mientras que Croacia no figura en el ranking_.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2022)

Algunas cosas que se han pincelado imagino que porque no están tan claras como las demás pero que son importantes:
México es siervo de USA, como tal depende de él pero no está cómodo con la situación.
Indonesia, no es BRICS pero debería serlo con 255 millones antes que Sudáfrica 
Turquía: está hecha unos zorros pero tiene una situación estratégica. Es el eje entre Europa, Asia, África, Oriente Medio y Rusia. De momento se alinea con Europa pero eso puede cambiar en cualquier momento cerrando o abriendo puertas. Metida en conflictos con la UE (Grecia) al mismo tiempo comerciando y queriendo ser parte de esta. Formando parte de la OTAN pero al tiempo comprando armamento a Rusia. Metida en Siria, Libia, Armenia , Líbano?, Israel?, Irán?
Aspiración por siglos de Rusia para tener total acceso al Mediterráneo.
USA, dejará de ser Imperium pero seguirá siendo un gran país, con suficientes recursos para ser independiente y en un continente independiente que dificulta su conquista 
Europa sólo tiene su orden y su inteligencia que se están perdiendo y quedando atrasadas frente a los BRICS, no tiene materias primas para ser independiente, no tiene fronteras sólidas, ni siquiera es un país, no hay unión, pronto lo veremos, países como Hungría con unos intereses, el norte frente al Sur, Polonia con unas demandas. Serbia infiltrada en medio de la UE (de cara a una guerra con Rusia), con muchos ejércitos débiles, con una presión migratoria que nos sobrepasa… Tenemos un futuro muy negro y lo peor es que cuando la cuerda se tense, en vez de unirnos para sobrevivir, estallemos como una supernova


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Hola, FranMen: En los BRICS van a haber cambios sustanciales en los próximos años y es que se van a ampliar los países que lo compondrán. Argentina ya ha solicitado su adhesión y cuenta con el respaldo de China. Si eso sigue adelante, y teniendo en cuenta la infiltración china en el sur y centro del continente americano, es muy factible que se dé el efecto "contagio"... Está claro que China quiere llevar la tensión geopolítica al "patio trasero" de los EE.UU.

Y en los países que citas también habrán cambios importantes...

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No creo que los máximos dirigentes de lo bancos centrales hayan tenido ese "descuido" de creer que la inflación que comenzó hace ya unos meses. Y más cuando distintos economistas advertían de que no iba a ser temporal.
> Todo forma parte de un plan , que por muy increíble que parezca, se está haciendo realidad.



Tendemos a pensar que ellos saben lo que hacen.. será verdad? Yo lo dudo, y mucho


----------



## frankie83 (10 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A Occidente no le interesa la caída de Europa, puesto que después los "problemas" llegarían a los países anglos y terminarían en las propias fronteras del Imperio... Posteriormente, pasaría lo que siempre ha sucedido a lo largo de la Historia.
> 
> Ciertamente, cada vez hay más personas en los países occidentales que han perdido la fe en la gobernanza democrática y la libertad de prensa, de manera que hay un auge de las teorías conspirativas para rellenar ese vacío. Algo que entiendo legítimo, ahora bien pensar en la autodestrucción me parece que va más allá de lo que racionalmente pueda ser aceptable. Otra cosa muy distinta es que se busque el Control absoluto de la Sociedad y en eso sí creo que están...
> 
> ...



Exacto

si estamos cansados con la gobernanza “democrática” es porque de democrático tiene muy muy poco


----------



## IvanRios (10 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No creo que los máximos dirigentes de lo bancos centrales hayan tenido ese "descuido" de creer que la inflación que comenzó hace ya unos meses. Y más cuando distintos economistas advertían de que no iba a ser temporal.
> Todo forma parte de un plan , que por muy increíble que parezca, se está haciendo realidad.



¿Parecer increíble? Sí sería lo más normal...

Sí, el plan de destruir el poder adquisitivo de los ciudadanos, sumarnos a todos en la pobreza y llevarnos a su reset mediante la inflación.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> si estamos cansados con la gobernanza “democrática” es porque de democrático tiene muy muy poco



Creo que coincidiremos en que los estándares de Democracia, Libertad y Justicia han sufrido un fuerte bajón en los últimos años y que se han agudizado con la dichosa Pandemia...

Realmente, la deriva más "lógica" -para ellos- va a ser seguir con esa línea y que podría profundizar donde más nos pueda doler: en el Control de nuestro dinero... bueno, de hecho, ya llevan unos años con ello. Pero seguro que lo "mejorarán" cara a sus intereses.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Algunas cosas que se han pincelado imagino que porque no están tan claras como las demás pero que son importantes:
> México es siervo de USA, como tal depende de él pero no está cómodo con la situación.
> Indonesia, no es BRICS pero debería serlo con 255 millones antes que Sudáfrica
> Turquía: está hecha unos zorros pero tiene una situación estratégica. Es el eje entre Europa, Asia, África, Oriente Medio y Rusia. De momento se alinea con Europa pero eso puede cambiar en cualquier momento cerrando o abriendo puertas. Metida en conflictos con la UE (Grecia) al mismo tiempo comerciando y queriendo ser parte de esta. Formando parte de la OTAN pero al tiempo comprando armamento a Rusia. Metida en Siria, Libia, Armenia , Líbano?, Israel?, Irán?
> ...



El peor enemigo de USA, no como Imperio, pero sí como país, son los propios Estados Unidos, los periodistas que viven el 80% en NY y que sólo hablan entre ellos se asombraron del triunfo de Trump pero es que la sociedad norteamericana está dividida casi al 50%. Cuando caigan como Imperio seguirán siendo un gran país si a ese 50% le ayuda el otro 50%
Por otra parte no todo es miel sobre hojuelas en los BRICS, China y la India son dos países superpoblados demasiado cerca el uno del otro. Ya hay algunos conflictos menores con Cachemira. Y la India tiene sus problemas con Pakistán.
Los que están de incógnito son los Istanes, que son países con una gran superficie que seguro aún esconden alguna sorpresa bajo su superficie.
——
China está haciendo un neo-neo-colonalismo en África y Sudamérica mucho más “humano” que el que hizo Europa en su momento y se está asegurando recursos, bases y aliados para futuros alineamientos


----------



## ELOS (10 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: En los BRICS van a haber cambios sustanciales en los próximos años y es que se van a ampliar los países que lo compondrán. Argentina ya ha solicitado su adhesión y cuenta con el respaldo de China. Si eso sigue adelante, y teniendo en cuenta la infiltración china en el sur y centro del continente americano, es muy factible que se dé el efecto "contagio"... Está claro que China quiere llevar la tensión geopolítica al "patio trasero" de los EE.UU.
> 
> Y en los países que citas también habrán cambios importantes...
> 
> Saludos.



Está claro que la caída del dólar como imperio es cuestión de tiempo. Y cuanto más se acerque ése momento más tensión internacional habrá.
Por cierto, se palpa la tensión en más partes del mundo. Se acercará ya ese momento ?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2022)

Hola, FranMen: Bueno, no sé si los chinos serán más "humanos", dado que a los dirigentes chinos nunca les ha importado el "capital humano", aunque eso está cambiando para mejor en los últimos años.

La infiltración china en África es muy importante y bastante desconocida. Hace pocos días vi un reportaje que transcurría en Zambia. En un momento dado, bastante en el interior del país, apareció de repente la construcción de una gran carretera y el comentarista refirió que era una iniciativa de China.

Aún recuerdo cuando salieron miles de chinos de Libia cuando cayó el régimen de Gadafi. A veces pienso que, aparte del Dinar de Oro, influyó mucho la presencia china en la caída del líder libio.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Solidos romanos de oro a precio de saldo? Cuentame mas jajajajjaa.



Que te voy a contar analfabeto si no sabes lo que es un solido.

Por cierto los vendi mas tarde todos cuando descubri el asqueroso mundo de las falsificaciones en moneda antigua.

Tambien que me digas en un post de antes analfabeto y vengas a reirte de algo que ni conoces la historia, seguramente tendras algun tatarabuelo español y por eso tienes un 5% de razonamiento y medio se te pueden contar cosas aunque no te enteres, pero no eres listo del todo, es que esas mezclas tan raras que se hacian por las Españas al final acabaron dando sus taras.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que te voy a contar analfabeto si no sabes lo que es un solido.
> 
> Por cierto los vendi mas tarde todos cuando descubri el asqueroso mundo de las falsificaciones en moneda antigua.
> 
> Tambien que me digas en un post de antes analfabeto y vengas a reirte de algo que ni conoces la historia, seguramente tendras algun tatarabuelo español y por eso tienes un 5% de razonamiento y medio se te pueden contar cosas aunque no te enteres, pero no eres listo del todo, es que esas mezclas tan raras que se hacian por las Españas al final acabaron dando sus taras.



no quiero tomar parte ni discutir, pero cierto es que las monedas romanas huelen todas a fake a kilometros , no compraria yo ninguna ni aunque se me cayesen los dineros del bolsillo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> no quiero tomar parte ni discutir, pero cierto es que las monedas romanas huelen todas a fake a kilometros , no compraria yo ninguna ni aunque se me cayesen los dienros del bolsillo



Todas tampoco.

Pero pude entrar en el mundillo y eso da mucho asco, en oro sobretodo ........asco es poco o tienes contactos muy potentes o te la pueden meter dobladisima y no enterarte nunca.

Luego es cierto que van saliendo cosas y son autenticas, pero como puedes saberlo ? pues es lo malo que no se puede y si lo sabes tambien te expones pues estas cometiendo delito al comprar eso sabiendo de donde viene..... hace poco salio una coleccion muy potente de aureos y eran todos originales, empezaron los chivatazos y acabaron en poder de la policia nacional, cuando la policia intervinio ya estaban vendidos, no se luego como se haria, imagino que mandarian cartas pidiendo que los entregaran.









La Policía Nacional recupera un tesorillo de 90 monedas del Imperio Romano y detiene a 4 personas


Agentes de la Policía Nacional han recuperado un tesorillo compuesto por 90 monedas del Imperio Romano, concretamente áureos, de gran valor histórico y económico, y ha detenido...




www.elmundo.es





Esos eran todos originales, pero tambien mas de una vez ha ido la policia a por un tesoro de estos y no habia ni uno bueno.


----------



## Beto (10 Jul 2022)

Me faltan 5 páginas de hilo, pero que bajen ahora los metales, es para mí un regalo.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Todas tampoco.
> 
> Pero pude entrar en el mundillo y eso da mucho asco, en oro sobretodo ........asco es poco o tienes contactos muy potentes o te la pueden meter dobladisima y no enterarte nunca.
> 
> ...



Nunca entendí bien como se puede determinar si una moneda de oro es fake o no si el cuño es perfecto. Por carbono 14?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## XRF-79 (10 Jul 2022)

El carbono 14 es un método de datación que no es aplicable en metales.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

XRF-79 dijo:


> El carbono 14 es un método de datación que no es aplicable en metales.



Y que método se sigue? Confianza en experto? He visto notarios y expertos conchabados en todas las cadenas de valor.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Bueno, no sé si los chinos serán más "humanos", dado que a los dirigentes chinos nunca les ha importado el "capital humano", aunque eso está cambiando para mejor en los últimos años.
> 
> La infiltración china en África es muy importante y bastante desconocida. Hace pocos días vi un reportaje que transcurría en Zambia. En un momento dado, bastante en el interior del país, apareció de repente la construcción de una gran carretera y el comentarista refirió que era una iniciativa de China.
> 
> ...



No encontraba la palabra, quizás quedaría mejor más amable


----------



## XRF-79 (10 Jul 2022)

Si la compras a un profesional, no te quedará más remedio que confiar en su experiencia, que es lo que ha aplicado para deteminar que una moneda es auténtica. A lo largo de su carrera profesional, por sus manos habrán pasado miles de monedas, y digamos que su entrenado ojo, y como mucho una balanza, será el método de cribado aplicado para distinguir una moneda auténtica de una falsa. De lo que yo conozco, los profesionales que subastan o venden monedas antiguas no utilizan la tecnología ni ningún método científico para determinar la autenticidad de una moneda. De esto que comento, excluyo a los comerciantes de monedas oro y plata.
Saludos


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Nunca entendí bien como se puede determinar si una moneda de oro es fake o no si el cuño es perfecto. Por carbono 14?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



no, por lo visto el oro es "trazado" en fundicion con ppm de metales que no se podian conseguir en epocas antiguas, trabaje en empresas donde haciamos deposiciones de metales preciosos ( oro , paladio y platino ) en cantidades no superiores a 25 nm , a veces 8 nm , era oro puro y aun asi existe trazabilidad , es un tema que no se suele comentar, el oro sigue siendo 9999 pero va trazado, esto es para localizar lotes, material robado , cada año y lote , fundicion se traza de una manera, de forma que si existe un robo , aunque lo fundan , pueden saber por trazas su origen, lo mismo para monedas antiguas, la solucion seria usar metales usados en monedas antiguas para falsificar monedas antiguas.


hay muchas empresas dedicadas a la deposicion de metales preciosos, singulus seria una de ellas , yo nunca trabaje con maquinaria de esa empresa






SINGULUS TECHNOLOGIES - SINGULUS TECHNOLOGIES AG







www.singulus.com


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jul 2022)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Si la compras a un profesional, no te quedará más remedio que confiar en su experiencia, que es lo que ha aplicado para deteminar que una moneda es auténtica. A lo largo de su carrera profesional, por sus manos habrán pasado miles de monedas, y digamos que su entrenado ojo, y como mucho una balanza, será el método de cribado aplicado para distinguir una moneda auténtica de una falsa. De lo que yo conozco, los profesionales que subastan o venden monedas antiguas no utilizan la tecnología ni ningún método científico para determinar la autenticidad de una moneda. De esto que comento, excluyo a los comerciantes de monedas oro y plata.
> Saludos



a nivel particular te la pueden clavar y no puedes hacer nada, a nivel de museos y demas, esos las llevan a universidades y pueden ver si el oro esta trazado y no corresponde con la epoca


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2022)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Si la compras a un profesional, no te quedará más remedio que confiar en su experiencia, que es lo que ha aplicado para deteminar que una moneda es auténtica. A lo largo de su carrera profesional, por sus manos habrán pasado miles de monedas, y digamos que su entrenado ojo, y como mucho una balanza, será el método de cribado aplicado para distinguir una moneda auténtica de una falsa. De lo que yo conozco, los profesionales que subastan o venden monedas antiguas no utilizan la tecnología ni ningún método científico para determinar la autenticidad de una moneda. De esto que comento, excluyo a los comerciantes de monedas oro y plata.
> Saludos



Si no sabes apreciar por ti mismo lo que compras mejor no lo compres. Es como el vino, para mí la diferencia entre uno de 15 y uno de 50 es mínima así que compro el de 15. El que sepa disfrutar de los matices que compré el de 50, 200…


----------



## L'omertá (10 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: Bueno, no sé si los chinos serán más "humanos", dado que a los dirigentes chinos nunca les ha importado el "capital humano", aunque eso está cambiando para mejor en los últimos años.
> 
> *La infiltración china en África es muy importante y bastante desconocida. *Hace pocos días vi un reportaje que transcurría en Zambia. En un momento dado, bastante en el interior del país, apareció de repente la construcción de una gran carretera y el comentarista refirió que era una iniciativa de China.
> 
> ...



Sólo un apunte, Fernando.
Es relativamente "desconocida". Hace tiemp, viendo el episodio de Top Gear en África, Clarkson comentaba que "etsa carretera es buena, se nota que la han financiado los chinos".


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Si la compras a un profesional, no te quedará más remedio que confiar en su experiencia, que es lo que ha aplicado para deteminar que una moneda es auténtica. A lo largo de su carrera profesional, por sus manos habrán pasado miles de monedas, y digamos que su entrenado ojo, y como mucho una balanza, será el método de cribado aplicado para distinguir una moneda auténtica de una falsa. De lo que yo conozco, los profesionales que subastan o venden monedas antiguas no utilizan la tecnología ni ningún método científico para determinar la autenticidad de una moneda. De esto que comento, excluyo a los comerciantes de monedas oro y plata.
> Saludos



Mi experiencia es que los profesionales son los que tienen todas las credenciales para timar a alguien. Un pardillo no tima a nadie.
Las grandes estafas siempre es por profesionales.
La fe, para la iglesia señores.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No es necesario ser un profesional para verificar si una moneda es de oro o no, con una simple comprobación de peso específico cruzado con medición ultrasonidos es suficiente.
> 
> Otra cosa es conocer su autenticidad como moneda antigua, pero lo que es saber si es oro o no...
> 
> ...



No es comprobar su composición el dilema, es si es una falsa acuñación.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## XRF-79 (10 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> no, por lo visto el oro es "trazado" en fundicion con ppm de metales que no se podian conseguir en epocas antiguas, trabaje en empresas donde haciamos deposiciones de metales preciosos ( oro , paladio y platino ) en cantidades no superiores a 25 nm , a veces 8 nm , era oro puro y aun asi existe trazabilidad , es un tema que no se suele comentar, el oro sigue siendo 9999 pero va trazado, esto es para localizar lotes, material robado , cada año y lote , fundicion se traza de una manera, de forma que si existe un robo , aunque lo fundan , pueden saber por trazas su origen, lo mismo para monedas antiguas, la solucion seria usar metales usados en monedas antiguas par
> 
> 
> hay muchas empresas dedicadas a la deposicion de metales preciosos, singulus seria una de ellas , yo nunca trabaje con maquinaria de esa empresa
> ...





paraisofiscal dijo:


> No es necesario ser un profesional para verificar si una moneda es de oro o no, con una simple comprobación de peso específico cruzado con medición ultrasonidos es suficiente.
> 
> Otra cosa es conocer su autenticidad como moneda antigua, pero lo que es saber si es oro o no...
> 
> ...



Las soluciones que apuntas son eficaces con monedas modernas, pero con monedas antiguas la cosa se complica mucho. Lo que va a determinar la autenticidad de una moneda no es exclusivamente su ley, si no también las trazas de los metales minoritarios que acompañan al metal principal y a la liga (como apunta risto mejido, y como explicó Adolfo, de Moneditis, en el vídeo de Muttley). Un medidor de conductividad o un scaner de ultrasonidos no nos servirán para saber si un áureo es auténtico.
Saludos


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jul 2022)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Las soluciones que apuntas son eficaces con monedas modernas, pero con monedas antiguas la cosa se complica mucho. Lo que va a determinar la autenticidad de una moneda no es exclusivamente su ley, si no también las trazas de los metales minoritarios que acompañan al metal principal y a la liga (como apunta risto mejido, y como explicó Adolfo, de Moneditis, en el vídeo de Muttley). Un medidor de conductividad o un scaner de ultrasonidos no nos servirán para saber si un áureo es auténtico.
> Saludos



yo usaba un medidor de rayos x y un espectografo (creo que se llama asi) que luego pasaba a otro medidor, no se como se llamaba pero valia minolles ,para verificar las deposiciones de metales , de vez en cuando metia monedas y flipaba con lo que salia que tenia (en ppm claro) , algunas de plata tenian menos de 1 ppm de platino , mas o menos todas seguian un cierto patron, por ejemplo los paquillos tenian un patron , los duros de plata sevillanos tenian mas plata que los originales ( lo juro por arturo jajaja) y habia trazas muy curiosas, pero en general todas seguian un patron con mas o menos precision , en moneda antigua de oro , quedaban alguna traza de mercurio ( infitesimal)pero lo habia y se que el mercurio hace amalgama con el oro pero muy muy poco pero alguna traza llevaba debia ser algun fallo en el refinado , tambien dependia de la ceca , era muy curioso , pienso que al particular se la clavan pero a un museo o big player no


----------



## frankie83 (10 Jul 2022)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Las soluciones que apuntas son eficaces con monedas modernas, pero con monedas antiguas la cosa se complica mucho. Lo que va a determinar la autenticidad de una moneda no es exclusivamente su ley, si no también las trazas de los metales minoritarios que acompañan al metal principal y a la liga (como apunta risto mejido, y como explicó Adolfo, de Moneditis, en el vídeo de Muttley). Un medidor de conductividad o un scaner de ultrasonidos no nos servirán para saber si un áureo es auténtico.
> Saludos



Lo que determina la autenticad de una moneda es su apariencia a mi modo de ver

no he visto a NADIE revisar nada en las convenciones de AENP, por ejemplo

para lingotes todos los métodos que quieras pero pra monedas la bonita cara del monarca suele valer


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Nunca entendí bien como se puede determinar si una moneda de oro es fake o no si el cuño es perfecto. Por carbono 14?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



No se puede de ninguna manera, hay cosas que no puedo contar por no acabar tirado en un olivo en el mejor de los casos con un palizon gordo, me gustaria contarlo pero no puedo, es jugar con fuego y no gano nada.

El carbono 14 solo sirve para cosas vivas tipo madera, en metales no sirve.

Es muy dificil, quizas un modo que podrian usar es ver si la aleacion es correcta, nunca son de oro 24 kt, siempre llevan otra cosa, si usaran por ejemplo un tipo de cobre en el 1% que le echen a la moneda y vieran que ese cobre no esistia en tiempos romanos o en tiempos de donde proceda la moneda pues quizas podria entenderse que la moneda es falsa, pero esto es muy complicado de hacer y ademas no se de nadie que lo este haciendo, en estatuas si se de algun sitio en el que te hacen este estudio.

Pero ademas pueden usar una moneda que sea antigua de verdad y que este echa mierda sin ningun valor o pueden coger oro antiguo de verdad para acuñar una moneda si los tios quieren hacer la imitacion al nivel ya superior ultra pro.

Se pueden hacer muchisimas cosas, se de unos que iban comprando oro a los aficionados que se dedican a buscar oro por rios, lo compraban mas caro que su precio, querian tener oro que viniera de tal rio, de tal mina.... para hacer cosas en particulares, imagina por ejemplo que quieren hacer una moneda que corresponda con una zona en donde pudiera haber un asentamiento romano ( me lo estoy inventando, es para que se vea la idea ) y ese asentamiento estuviera por la zona del rio darro, imagina ademas que en aquella epoca los romanos sacaran oro del darro para acuñar moneda, pues bueno si le compran a un chaval oro que saque y hacen la moneda, aunque se hagan estudios de todo tipo y quieran incluso ver si el oro es de esa zona, va a salir todo correcto.


Yo se de un hombre que se gasto cerca de 60.000 euros en unas cinco o seis monedas, las mando a certificar a un sitio de prestigio y lo llamaron diciendole que esas monedas estaban echas a muy mala idea, que habian podido ver que eran falsas por que todo el conjunto de monedas estaba hecho con el mismo tipo de oro, es decir, habian cogido un lingote o lo que fuera y de ese mismo lingote las hicieron todas.

Como esas monedas pertenecian a periodos diferentes, habia reyes catolicos, habia aureos y habia visigodas, era imposible que todas tuvieran la misma composicion exacta, si le llegan a vender solo una, no habrian podido saber que eran falsas.

Si te hacen una moneda a mala leche y con dedicacion, no se puede saber si es falsa.

Hay veces que me mosqueo cuando veo monedas por que veo que tienen el mismo arte, veo en el sitio que sea una coleccion y veo que todas tienen unos rasgos muy similares, como si el artista que las hizo fuera el mismo, pero eso ya son sensaciones propias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

XRF-79 dijo:


> Si la compras a un profesional, no te quedará más remedio que confiar en su experiencia, que es lo que ha aplicado para deteminar que una moneda es auténtica. A lo largo de su carrera profesional, por sus manos habrán pasado miles de monedas, y digamos que su entrenado ojo, y como mucho una balanza, será el método de cribado aplicado para distinguir una moneda auténtica de una falsa. De lo que yo conozco, los profesionales que subastan o venden monedas antiguas no utilizan la tecnología ni ningún método científico para determinar la autenticidad de una moneda. De esto que comento, excluyo a los comerciantes de monedas oro y plata.
> Saludos




Se las comen con papas, no tienen manera de ver que sea falsa, no hay manera alguna, puedes creerme, pero si es que no se puede saber.

Tio hace una moneda hace 2000 años a martillazos.

Tio hace moneda ayer a martillazos.........

Como sabes si el tio la hizo hace 2000 o ayer ?

Es que tiene signos de desgaste........ ya como que no hay manera de producir esos mismos signos de desgaste.........

Es que tiene signos de acuñacion en el cospel, claro es que las dos han sido acuñadas por el mismo metodo, es que tienen manchas de plomo que ha sulfatado la plata por el paso del tiempo y es sintoma de autenticidad, los falsarios lo saben y pueden producir el mismo efecto, es que tienen los cantos con grietas de acuñacion, ya es que tambien saben hacer eso y ademas como ellos tambien las hacen acuñadas les salen tambien esas grietas.....

No es solo en el mundo de las monedas, arqueologia, arte, esta todo lleno de copias.

Os voy a recomendar un documental haber si lo encuentro y me acuerdo para que lo veais y podeis estrapolar ese documental a cualquier cosa de arte.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> yo usaba un medidor de rayos x y un espectografo (creo que se llama asi) que luego pasaba a otro medidor, no se como se llamaba pero valia minolles ,para verificar las deposiciones de metales , de vez en cuando metia monedas y flipaba con lo que salia que tenia (en ppm claro) , algunas de plata tenian menos de 1 ppm de platino , mas o menos todas seguian un cierto patron, por ejemplo los paquillos tenian un patron , los duros de plata sevillanos tenian mas plata que los originales ( lo juro por arturo jajaja) y habia trazas muy curiosas, pero en general todas seguian un patron con mas o menos precision , en moneda antigua de oro , quedaban alguna traza de mercurio ( infitesimal)pero lo habia y se que el mercurio hace amalgama con el oro pero muy muy poco pero alguna traza llevaba debia ser algun fallo en el refinado , tambien dependia de la ceca , era muy curioso , pienso que al particular se la clavan pero a un museo o big player no




Se la pueden clavar a quien quieran, los museos estan llenos de falsificaciones, ademas a los museos les interesa en muchos casos tener piezas de estraordinario supuesto valor para atraer a visitantes.

Se de infinidad de copias que han acabado en museos, hay mucha gente que conozco que ha avisado al museo y no les han mandado ni respuesta.

El tema que cuentas, hay un ruso que conoci en Malaga que estaba investigandolo para poder detectar falsificaciones, quiso aportar ese metodo y penso que le darian facilidades, fue todo lo contrario, le bloquearon las compras en practicamente cualquier tienda de Europa, le mandaron cartas diciendo que lo iban a denunciar por calumnias..........lo callaron.


Ultimos ejemplos de historias que han ocurrido hace poco.

Cogen a un tio que vendia por internet placas de plomo iberas y romanas, los arqueologos y peritos dicen que son autenticas y que tienen un valor historico incalculable, que prueban ademas que varias culturas comerciaban entre ellas.......... eran todas las placas falsas, creo que tuvieron que llamar al que las hacia para probar que no eran autenticas, policias echandose mano a la cabeza.

Noticia que salio hace no mucho tiempo en periodicos. La Policía recupera un dinar de oro hispanomusulmán del que tan solo existen 24 ejemplares

El dinar era falso, era de laton, no era ni de oro.








La Policía recupera un dinar de oro del siglo VIII que iba a ser vendido en Wallapop


La Policía Nacional ha recuperado en Alicante una moneda de oro hispanomusulmana, fechada en el año 716 o 717, procedente de un expolio y que iba a ser




www.vozpopuli.com





Mirad lo que pone *se trata de un dinar bilingüe o de inducción que fue acuñado en Córdoba y que se corresponde con una de las primeras emisiones de moneda tras la conquista musulmana de la Península Ibérica*, 


Sabeis por que era bilingue ? por que el tio que la hizo no tenia ni puta idea y mezclo dos monedas en la cara y el reverso.

Sabeis que decian los arqueologos que la estaban viendo ? que probaba el comercio, la influencia y lo bien que se llevaban cristianos y moros ..........


Asi con todo.............jajajajaj


----------



## XRF-79 (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se las comen con papas, no tienen manera de ver que sea falsa, no hay manera alguna, puedes creerme, pero si es que no se puede saber.
> 
> Tio hace una moneda hace 2000 años a martillazos.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, nadie, por mucho tiempo que lleve dedicándose a la numismática, está exento de que le cuelen una moneda falsa, absolutamente nadie.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Jul 2022)

Este documental es cojonudo, es una maravilla para el que le guste estos mundillos, al que no le guste logicamente que no lo vea pues le aburrira.


----------



## XRF-79 (10 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Entiendo, hablamos de ligas diferentes, yo soy un común apilador y las rubias me gustan jovencitas, como mucho con 70-75 años, las otras tan viejas, ni las miro...



Entonces puedes estar tranquilo, con las “jovencitas” difícilmente tendrás problemas.


----------



## XRF-79 (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se la pueden clavar a quien quieran, los museos estan llenos de falsificaciones, ademas a los museos les interesa en muchos casos tener piezas de estraordinario supuesto valor para atraer a visitantes.
> 
> Se de infinidad de copias que han acabado en museos, hay mucha gente que conozco que ha avisado al museo y no les han mandado ni respuesta.
> 
> ...



Estoy seguro que lo que explicas del tio que quisieron silenciar es verdad, y, si no lo es, es totalmente factible. El mundo de la numismática, especialmente las subastas, mueve demasiado dinero como para tolerar que alguien venga a cuestionar si se comercia con monedas falsas.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que te voy a contar analfabeto si no sabes lo que es un solido.
> 
> Por cierto los vendi mas tarde todos cuando descubri el asqueroso mundo de las falsificaciones en moneda antigua.
> 
> Tambien que me digas en un post de antes analfabeto y vengas a reirte de algo que ni conoces la historia, seguramente tendras algun tatarabuelo español y por eso tienes un 5% de razonamiento y medio se te pueden contar cosas aunque no te enteres, pero no eres listo del todo, es que esas mezclas tan raras que se hacian por las Españas al final acabaron dando sus taras.



Vamos que compraste falsificaciones pensando que eres el mas listo, jajajaja.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No se puede de ninguna manera, hay cosas que no puedo contar por no acabar tirado en un olivo en el mejor de los casos con un palizon gordo, me gustaria contarlo pero no puedo, es jugar con fuego y no gano nada.
> 
> El carbono 14 solo sirve para cosas vivas tipo madera, en metales no sirve.
> 
> ...



Como se agradece alguien que cuenta lo que ocurre tras bambalinas. Todo el grupo de vende-burras de este hilo son incapaces de advertir de estas cosas, lo que demuestra es que están todos más interesados en que no se sepan que si se sepan.
Pocos (o solo tu) hablan claro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vamos que compraste falsificaciones pensando que eres el mas listo, jajajaja.



Esta clarísimo que el listo del hilo eres tú .
Venga, relájate que hoy ya te hicieron un par de inserciones braquioproctales y todavía no te calmas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Como se agradece alguien que cuenta lo que ocurre tras bambalinas. Todo el grupo de vende-burras de este hilo son incapaces de advertir de estas cosas, lo que demuestra es que están todos más interesados en que no se sepan que si se sepan.
> Pocos (o solo tu) hablan claro.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Estamos todos compinchados para estafarte vendiendote oro, jajajajaja


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Estamos todos compinchados para estafarte vendiendote oro, jajajajaja











¿Por qué nos hacen gracia los chistes?


No todos estamos igual de dotados para los chistes. Muchos, de entrada, se declaran insolventes en este campo, y seguramente tienen razón. Y luego está ese embarazoso silencio que se hace tras contar la presunta gracia: “¿No lo pilláis?”, preguntamos incrédulos. Solo nos carcajeamos...




www.muyinteresante.es





Hay que ver lo que te causa gracia a ti....
Te lo pongo en un pasquin de barrio porque un artículo serio no podrías digerirlo, aunque creo que este tampoco Gooseman.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (10 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Esta clarísimo que el listo del hilo eres tú .
> Venga, relájate que hoy ya te hicieron un par de inserciones braquioproctales y todavía no te calmas....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Como se nota que es tu novio multinick, pedazo de troll, bien que le defiendes, jajaja.
Te has enamorado de notrabajo34 o solo te gusta por sus pisos de alquiler?


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Como se nota que es tu novio multinick, pedazo de troll, bien que le defiendes, jajaja.



Decir que soy multi de @Notrabajo34 lo único que demuestra es la falta de sutileza que tienes en definir personalidades detrás del forro.
Eres bastante más burdo de lo que disimulas cuando no hablas (escribes)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vamos que compraste falsificaciones pensando que eres el mas listo, jajajaja.



No estoy escribiendo muy claro por que voy soltando ideas, anecdotas muy rapidas casi sin pensar ni lo que escribo.

Pero si de todo lo que he escrito, en donde hay cosillas interesantes, tu solo has sacado esto en claro, me parece que debes de ser un gran gañan. jajajja


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Como se nota que es tu novio multinick, pedazo de troll, bien que le defiendes, jajaja.
> Te has enamorado de notrabajo34 o solo te gusta por sus pisos de alquiler?



Me parece justo hacer el siguiente trato karmico cosmico.

Si somos multinick el buen @OBDC y yo.

Que me parta la pierna derecha.

Pero si no lo somos, que te la partas tu........

Mejor subo apuesta, que me parta la cadera que jode mas que la pierna si somos multinick y que te la partas tu si no lo somos............ ya no hago mas el trato este a nivel foro, que al final estos tratos pasan factura incluso aunque tengas las de ganar el mismo.


----------



## Gusman (11 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me parece justo hacer el siguiente trato karmico cosmico.
> 
> Si somos multinick el buen @OBDC y yo.
> 
> ...



Vete hacer budu a tu tatarabuela.... y dejad de ensuciar. Habladme y maldecidme por privado, anormales


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vete hacer budu a tu tatarabuela.... y dejad de ensuciar. Habladme y maldecidme por privado, anormales



Has sido tu el que ha entrado en ese tono, estamos dando la respuesta, me parece que el anormal eres tu.

No es budu, es justicia Karmica.

Nos tachas de ser multinick, vuelvo a repetir, si lo somos que me parta la cadera, pero que te la partas tu si no lo somos.........

Ten cuidado cuando te levantes esta noche por la calor, que igual en un traspies.......... si no fueras un muerto de hambre y pusieras el aire acondicionado no tendrias que levantarte con los sudores de la muerte, ya veras lo que jode una cadera partida, un amigo la tuvo y estuvo sus seis meses bastante jodido.


----------



## Gusman (11 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Has sido tu el que ha entrado en ese tono, estamos dando la respuesta, me parece que el anormal eres tu.
> 
> No es budu, es justicia Karmica.
> 
> ...



Vivo en un chalet en la sierra anormal. Con abrir la ventana me sobra para pasar frio. El lumpem como tu os asais las noches de verano en vuestros zulos de ciudad rodeados de estiercol.
Vete a dormir y haz algo productivo mañana temprano y deja de estafar a tus inquilinos y darle el coñazo a las putas con tus historias...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vivo en un chalet en la sierra anormal. Con abrir la ventana me sobra para pasar frio. El lumpem como tu os asais las noches de verano en vuestros zulos de ciudad rodeados de estiercol.
> Vete a dormir y haz algo productivo mañana temprano y deja de estafar a tus inquilinos y darle el coñazo a las putas con tus historias...




Si no tengo un casoplon con pista de tenis, piscina enorme, etc que me parta la cadera, pero si efectivamente tengo ese casoplon ( llegado en herencia ) que te la partas tu............

Con la edad que tengo, sin haber trabajado mas de dos años y medio, llevando mas de doce años sin trabajar y todo lo que he juntado que ni en dos vidas vais a juntar muchos viejarrancanos del foro jojojojo.

Mañana efectivamente mi unico trabajo va a ser ir a enseñar pisos, empece a enseñarlos la semana pasada, la verdad es que los tengo ya casi alquilados, yo creo que para mañana finiquito ese trabajo de cara al año que viene. Es en lo unico que tengo que darte la razon, mañana tengo que ir a meter una buena clavada a los futuros inquilinos. ( ya puestos y de verdad que la ultima vez que lo hago, que estas cosas al final pasan su factura, si mañana no tengo programado el ir a tangar a mis futuros inquilinos con precios realmente increibles, subidos con muy mala leche de lo que me pagaban el año pasado, que me parta la cadera jojojojo )


----------



## OBDC (11 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vete hacer budu a tu tatarabuela.... y dejad de ensuciar. Habladme y maldecidme por privado, anormales



Budu se escribe vudú.
Es cierto que no tienes aire y que las ventanas son de un solo cristal?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vivo en un chalet en la sierra anormal. Con abrir la ventana me sobra para pasar frio. El lumpem como tu os asais las noches de verano en vuestros zulos de ciudad rodeados de estiercol.
> Vete a dormir y haz algo productivo mañana temprano y deja de estafar a tus inquilinos y darle el coñazo a las putas con tus historias...


----------



## OBDC (11 Jul 2022)

Gooseman, te salvaron tus amigos con la excusa perfecta para no exponer lo pobre que eres. Igualmente volverás por tu vicio, que controla tus actos. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Bobesponjista (11 Jul 2022)

Comprar oro o plata en Degiro como que no vale de nada no?
Me refiero, aquí estáis comprando tangible, monedas y lingotes verdad?
Soy de los pringados con ahorro Fiat en euros y como podréis imaginar, no lo quiero tener así y busco proteger la poca riqueza que me va quedando


----------



## Dadaria (11 Jul 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Comprar oro o plata en Degiro como que no vale de nada no?
> Me refiero, aquí estáis comprando tangible, monedas y lingotes verdad?
> Soy de los pringados con ahorro Fiat en euros y como podréis imaginar, no lo quiero tener así y busco proteger la poca riqueza que me va quedando



Sería oro y plata papel. Evidentemente, si estalla todo, eso no sirve de nada. Incluso si fuera "fisico" comprado en bullionvault, como decía una "if you don't hold it, you don't own it".


----------



## sdPrincBurb (11 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


>



Yo me los imagino así:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Jul 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo me los imagino así:



Poco derroídos para ser rumanillos arramblacables.


----------



## OBDC (11 Jul 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo me los imagino así:



Vaya, yo me imagino así a los de la panda de gañanes:









Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## risto mejido (11 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se la pueden clavar a quien quieran, los museos estan llenos de falsificaciones, ademas a los museos les interesa en muchos casos tener piezas de estraordinario supuesto valor para atraer a visitantes.
> 
> Se de infinidad de copias que han acabado en museos, hay mucha gente que conozco que ha avisado al museo y no les han mandado ni respuesta.
> 
> ...




podria tener toda la logica lo que tu dices, que el museo ni quiera saber si es real, solo en tener en cartera esa "pieza" , para asi tener mas bombo, supongo que muchas veces prefieren callarse y decir que tienen x pieza.
es cierto el dicho que el que busca la verdad merece el castigo de encontrarla , aqui aplicaria la verdad desnuda 

recomiendo esta breve lectura a todo el mundo la Verdad saliendo del pozo (Gerôme, 1896)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> podria tener toda la logica lo que tu dices, que el museo ni quiera saber si es real, solo en tener en cartera esa "pieza" , para asi tener mas bombo, supongo que muchas veces prefieren callarse y decir que tienen x pieza.
> es cierto el dicho que el que busca la verdad merece el castigo de encontrarla , aqui aplicaria la verdad desnuda
> 
> recomiendo esta breve lectura a todo el mundo la Verdad saliendo del pozo (Gerôme, 1896)



Podeis ver el documental que os puse habla de todos esos temas habla de los museos..... es interesante.

Conozco varios casos personalmente, uno de ellos de un medallon que hay en un museo en Andalucia, mandaron cartas esplicando que ese mdallon era falso, como se habia hecho y a partir de que modelo, no les respondieron y seguia esponiendose como una pieza espectacular y joya del museo.

Otro caso el de un hombre que hacia falcatas, le requisaron dos en un control en sevilla, el estuvo contando que las hacia el, que las iba a llevar al cliente que las habia encargado, que podia enseñar como las hacia ....... en el mundillo se sabia que las falcatas eran falsas, acabaron en otro museo esponiendose como originales.

Os recomiendo el documental que os puse, seguro que os gusta, aunque el ritmo es un poco lento, pero si os gusta estos temas os gustara.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ....
> Si no se pueden explicar los hechos que derrumban la fantasía de que hubo una depresión es que no hubo depresión.
> ......



Esta frase no es contradictoria?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Jul 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Esta frase no es contradictoria?



Nope. O se refutan las pruebas de que no hubo depresión, demostrando que la hubo, o hay que reconocer que es que no hubo depresión ninguna en esa década.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Nope. O se refutan las pruebas de que no hubo depresión, demostrando que la hubo, o hay que reconocer que es que no hubo depresión ninguna en esa década.



Así sí.
Pero lo que habías puesto era que "Si no se pueden explicar los hechos que derrumban la fantasía de que hubo una depresión....."
Que era precisamente lo que tú estabas haciendo, explicar los hechos que derrumban dicha fantasía. ...


----------



## OBDC (12 Jul 2022)

Propongo otro interesante debate..






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Jul 2022)

Os dais cuenta de que el oro y la plata han bajado mucho mas de lo que lo han hecho ?

El dolar esta ya en paridad con el euro.

Si hace una semana con 1900 dolares podias comprar una onza de oro y ahora puedes comprarla en 1700 para los americanos ha bajado el oro una brutalidad.


----------



## OBDC (12 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Os dais cuenta de que el oro y la plata han bajado mucho mas de lo que lo han hecho ?
> 
> El dolar esta ya en paridad con el euro.
> 
> Si hace una semana con 1900 dolares podias comprar una onza de oro y ahora puedes comprarla en 1700 para los americanos ha bajado el oro una brutalidad.



Ejjjhh que esta manipulada....ñññii.
Esta todo el mundo (que puede) poniéndose en liquidez.
La crisis hará que graviten los valores de entornos especulativos a entornos de valores reales.
Subirán (como esta ocurriendo) los bienes de consumo basicos (incluyendo latunes, aceite, trigo, etc) y bajarán los valores representativos. También bajarán los valores dependientes del crédito para su adquisición, como son inmuebles (no así su esfuerzo de adquisición que se incremetara) por lo que se mantendrán generando rentas muy elevadas.
El que tenga liquidez podrá intentar dominar el mundo comprando bienes reales no de consumo a precios muy interesantes.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

Está mañana El Andorrano le ha dado un buen palo a las onzas de plata más económicas, las del Toro y el oso.
Ni más ni menos que 1 € cada moneda.
Y el spot rompiendo suelos


----------



## Furillo (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Está mañana El Andorrano le ha dado un buen palo a las onzas de plata más económicas, las del Toro y el oso.
> Ni más ni menos que 1 € cada moneda.
> Y el spot rompiendo suelos



También las arcas de CMC, que estaban a 23€ y poco, se han agotado, y en Dracma también les han subido 1 eurito más a éstas.


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> También las arcas de CMC, que estaban a 23€ y poco, se han agotado, y en Dracma también les han subido 1 eurito más a éstas.



Pues como se generalice, va a llegar el momento esperado de que el spot estará por los suelos a la vez que la compra lo estará por las nubes


----------



## Gusman (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues como se generalice, va a llegar el momento esperado de que el spot estará por los suelos a la vez que la compra lo estará por las nubes



Cada vez se parece mas a la vida real.
Unos informes y medios que dicen una cosa y la realidad que dice otra.
En que mundo queremos vivir? Yo sin duda en el de la realidad que veo, en el de lo tangible.
Los débiles de mente (o anormales directamente, como por ejemplo @OBDC y @Notrabajo34), creen lo que les dicen que ocurre, aunque sus ojos vean lo contrario.


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Cada vez se parece mas a la vida real.
> Unos informes y medios que dicen una cosa y la realidad que dice otra.
> En que mundo queremos vivir? Yo sin duda en el de la realidad que veo, en el de lo tangible.
> Los débiles de mente (o anormales directamente, como por ejemplo @OBDC y @Notrabajo34), creen lo que les dicen que ocurre, aunque sus ojos vean lo contrario.



"Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún más...."


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> "Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún más...."



Siempre quise ir a L.A...


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

Por qué tengo la sensación de que aunque el spot bajase a 15€ ya no se encontrarían onzas por debajo de 25 ?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por qué tengo la sensación de que aunque el spot bajase a 15€ ya no se encontrarían onzas por debajo de 25 ?



Ya hay onzas por debajo de eso en tienda.


----------



## Gusman (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por qué tengo la sensación de que aunque el spot bajase a 15€ ya no se encontrarían onzas por debajo de 25 ?



Porque es así. Baja el spot, aumenta el sobrespot.


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Ya hay onzas por debajo de eso en tienda.



Si pero a spot 19


----------



## ELOS (12 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Porque es así. Baja el spot, aumenta el sobrespot.



Puede ser una manera poco sutil de decir al particular que la plata no es un tema para nosotros.
Quizá por escasez?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por qué tengo la sensación de que aunque el spot bajase a 15€ ya no se encontrarían onzas por debajo de 25 ?



Por que te estan tangando, ( no te tangan te dejas tangar y ademas estan en su derecho de sacar el mejor beneficio que puedan ) yo conozco gente que vende granalla a spot mas una pequeña comision que se llevan. Puede ser de entre un 5 y un 10 ahora mismo no recuerdo.

Los joyeros compran a spot mas esa pequeña comision.

Ahora mismo lo que no puedo decirte es a cuanto compran ellos las onzas de plata pero si hay interes en saberlo puedo preguntar y os voy contando.


----------



## OBDC (12 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Cada vez se parece mas a la vida real.
> Unos informes y medios que dicen una cosa y la realidad que dice otra.
> En que mundo queremos vivir? Yo sin duda en el de la realidad que veo, en el de lo tangible.
> Los débiles de mente (o anormales directamente, como por ejemplo @OBDC y @Notrabajo34), creen lo que les dicen que ocurre, aunque sus ojos vean lo contrario.



Ya vienes de vuelta por tu ración de que te den por el culo....
Venga, va....
Duermes soñando con nosotros? Sigues con las prácticas braquioproctales?
Es el caloret de la falta de aire acondicionado que no te deja dormir. Eso es por pobre seguro. Y a esta altura la falta de pastilla, que lo que necesitas es litio más que oro pero en forma de medicamentos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Daviot (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por qué tengo la sensación de que aunque el spot bajase a 15€ ya no se encontrarían onzas por debajo de 25 ?



Bienvenido al club de los librepensantes.

Digamos que si baja a 15 será difícil encontrarlas por debajo de 19. Ahí entra la nueva estrategia de corto plazo que sería comprar un ETF de plata física como el PSLV de Eric Sprott o bien algo similar


Ahí no hay premium que valga ni remilgos de las tiendas que no quieren bajar el precio.

No sé si llegará a 15 pero entre 18,70 y 17,55 tenemos una zona con fuerte soporte a tener en cuenta. Estamos ya a 18'82 euros onza.







Añado el chart del precio de la plata en dólares que sería lo correcto para ver soportes y resistencias. Si perdiera el soporte de los 18'45 dolares podría irse incluso a los 14 dólares que al cambio actual serían también 14 euros. Al final parece que incluso te habías quedado corto en tu predicción.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jul 2022)

__





Gold247(TM) | Enabling a digital future | World Gold Council


Gold 247 is the World Gold Council’s vision to transform the gold market to meet the challenges of today. The way gold is traded and managed needs to evolve so it continues to thrive




www.gold.org





Aquí traigo un artículo sobre un tema que algunos pensaban que era "ciencia ficción" hace un par de años, la digitalización del mercado del oro en una blockchain.

Al menos ese es el proyecto del World Gold Council que ha invertido en una empresa de blockchain que se encargaría del tema. Aquí la empresa en cuestión:









aXedras - Connecting and Digitalizing the Precious Metal Industry | Switzerland


aXedras - Connecting and Digitalizing the Precious Metal Industry: Trusted Network; Bullion Integrity; Interoperable Technology; Bullion Integrity, Application, Zurich, Partner, Gold Token; Digital Gold; Blockchain; DLT; R3 Corda; Explainervideo




www.axedras.com





Pretende aumentar la confianza de los participantes en el mercado del oro gracias a la auditabilidad de la cadena de bloques.

Está por ver si este formato logra atraer a suficientes participantes del mercado o si surgen iniciativas similares en otros mercados internacionales. El proyecto de digitalización sería para la LBMA que no es un mercado neutral ya que está en conflicto abierto con el mercado de oro de Dubai.

Lo que parece que si creo es que este movimiento del LBMA también será imitado por otros mercados del oro ya que la auditabilidad del token que permite la blockchain supone, en mi opinión, un valor añadido para el funcionamiento del mercado de los metales preciosos y para el descubrimiento de precio de un forma más transparente.

Es inevitable que surjan sustitutos del oro de diversos formatos, siempre ha ocurrido ya que, tal y como dice el banco central holandés, el oro es la base sobre la que se construye el sistema monetario.

El formato blockchain como soporte para la tokenización es la evolución lógica por el motivo mencionado antes. En mi opinión, este nuevo formato va a suponer la base del sistema monetario internacional de aquí a unos años, cuando finalmente se sienten a negociarlo (si el madmxismo no se impone)


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Jul 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Bienvenido al club de los librepensantes.
> 
> Digamos que si baja a 15 será difícil encontrarlas por debajo de 19. Ahí entra la nueva estrategia de corto plazo que sería comprar un ETF de plata física como el PSLV de Eric Sprott o bien algo similar
> 
> ...



Esta para comprarla ya, y a estos ratios solo plata


----------



## jkaza (12 Jul 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resumen: Pollaviejas tokenizando oro para engañar a zoomers y criptomonguers.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Puede ser una manera poco sutil de decir al particular que la plata no es un tema para nosotros.
> Quizá por escasez?



No simplemente te quieren sacar hasta las higadillas.

Yo he subido este año mucho los alquileres de los pisos, con esa estrategia no quiero decirle nada a nadie, tampoco quiero sultilmente decirle a nadie que esos pisos no son para ellos, simplemente quiero su dinero, no mas historias.


----------



## OBDC (13 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No simplemente te quieren sacar hasta las higadillas.
> 
> Yo he subido este año mucho los alquileres de los pisos, con esa estrategia no quiero decirle nada a nadie, tampoco quiero sultilmente decirle a nadie que esos pisos no son para ellos, simplemente quiero su dinero, no mas historias.



Pero tu vendes algo que no compras de vuelta luego.
Debe ser dura la vida del vende-humo que necesita convencer al pardillo de turno ganándose su confianza de que su reliquia va a subir (siempre, obviamente  aunque demore 50 años) y luego poner cara de póquer para comprársela de vuelta a dos duros cuando se dan cuenta que los metales no sólo que bajan sino que son hasta un incordio de acumular. O que lo haga un tercero por ti y así jugar entre varios player al mismo juego sin que el incauto se percate.
Debe ser aburrido estar vendiendo y comprando lo mismo cientos de veces, haciendo amigos cuando vendes y haciendo enemigos cuando compras.
En el foro hay piezas que ya reconocen todos por sus muescas de que pasaron cientos de veces por el foro de compraventa.
Eso sí, tiene de bueno que con un capital ínfimo estas siempre rotando el FIAT (huy, dije la palabra asquerosa que ningún vende-humos aprueba pero por el que todos en un acto de generosidad cambian por oro y plata de desprendidos que son)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Jul 2022)

Han quitado los gallifantes y al Sr. Placton en la nueva Onza del toro!!!!

Los había cogido ya cariño:





__





Moneda de Oro Toro 2022 1 oz


Moneda de Oro Toro 2022 de 1 oz de España. La onza del Toro 2022 es la segunda moneda de oro de inversión española de la historia. Tiene un valor facial de 1,5 euros y contiene 1 onza de oro fino 9999.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com


----------



## Cali (13 Jul 2022)

Columnario que no da vergüenza, este año es más bonita que la anterior, empieza a ser una bullion decente.

Un 10% de spot es razonable, puede convertirse en una colección con proyección a largo plazo.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pintxen (14 Jul 2022)

Una pregunta que igual es estúpida.
Por qué le ponen un valor facial tan bajo, y encima con decimales? 1,5 €. Podían haberle puesto al menos los 100 € que pone en las Filarmónicas, no?


----------



## Furillo (14 Jul 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Una pregunta que igual es estúpida.
> Por qué le ponen un valor facial tan bajo, y encima con decimales? 1,5 €. Podían haberle puesto al menos los 100 € que pone en las Filarmónicas, no?



Tu pregunta no es estúpida, el Banco de España exige a la FNMT que les pague en € el facial de la moneda, porque la Fábrica no tiene potestad para emitir divisa. Lo cual encarecería la moneda 98,5€ más.

Por lo tanto, con facial de 1,5€ la FNMT por 12.000 linces ha pagado al Banco de España 18.000€ en concepto de emisión de moneda y con 100€ de valor facial, tendría que haber abonado la friolera de 1.200.000€


----------



## ELOS (14 Jul 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Una pregunta que igual es estúpida.
> Por qué le ponen un valor facial tan bajo, y encima con decimales? 1,5 €. Podían haberle puesto al menos los 100 € que pone en las Filarmónicas, no?



Qué mejor manera de indicar que es una moneda expañola ?


----------



## frankie83 (14 Jul 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Tu pregunta no es estúpida, el Banco de España exige a la FNMT que les pague en € el facial de la moneda, porque la Fábrica no tiene potestad para emitir divisa. Lo cual encarecería la moneda 98,5€ más.
> 
> Por lo tanto, con facial de 1,5€ la FNMT por 12.000 linces ha pagado al Banco de España 18.000€ en concepto de emisión de moneda y con 100€ de valor facial, tendría que haber abonado la friolera de 1.200.000€



Entonces a con mayor razón hubiera quedado mejor y más barato un facial de 1 euro ;-)


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Jul 2022)

Ya volvieron a tirar el puto oro y la puta plata. Ayer subió por la inflación en EEUU. Hoy baja por lo mismo.


----------



## ELOS (14 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya volvieron a tirar el puto oro y la puta plata. Ayer subió por la inflación en EEUU. Hoy baja por lo mismo.



Dios nos ha dado otra oportunidad para adquirir un poco más


----------



## ELOS (14 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues ya que se pone, que lo baje a 1500...



Dios multiplica lo panes y los peces 
No las onzas


----------



## frankie83 (14 Jul 2022)

Cali dijo:


> Columnario que no da vergüenza, este año es más bonita que la anterior, empieza a ser una bullion decente.
> 
> Un 10% de spot es razonable, puede convertirse en una colección con proyección a largo plazo.



lo que no entiendo es:
ahora van y sacan 

1 oz toro 2022
1/10 oz lince 2022?? no deberían haber sacado el lince con la fecha de 2021 igual que la onza? qué clase de colección desamparada va a salir así? Con el año del decimo que tiene el mismo dibujo que la onza del año anterior?


----------



## HAL 9000 (14 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues ya que se pone, que lo baje a 1500...



Pues no me extrañaría nada


----------



## Dadaria (14 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Dios multiplica lo panes y los peces
> No las onzas



De eso ya se encarga el COMEX


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Dios multiplica lo panes y los peces
> No las onzas




Estaban ya multiplicadas sin necesidad de milagro, vease la mina de Uganda, los ultimos seran los primeros dice la biblia.




En aquel tiempo, dijo Jesús a sus discípulos esta parábola: «El reino de los cielos se parece a un propietario que al amanecer salió a contratar jornaleros para su viña. Después de ajustarse con ellos en un denario por jornada, los mandó a la viña. Salió otra vez a media mañana, vio a otros que estaban en la plaza sin trabajo, y les dijo: «Vayan también ustedes a mi viña, y les pagaré lo debido.» Ellos fueron. Salió de nuevo hacia mediodía y a media tarde e hizo lo mismo. Salió al caer la tarde y encontró a otros, parados, y les dijo: «¿Cómo es que están aquí el día entero sin trabajar?» Le respondieron: «Nadie nos ha contratado.» Él les dijo: «Vayan también ustedes a mi viña.» Cuando oscureció, el dueño de la viña dijo al capataz: «Llama a los jornaleros y págales el jornal, empezando por los últimos y acabando por los primeros.» Vinieron los del atardecer y recibieron un denario cada uno. Cuando llegaron los primeros, pensaban que recibirían más, pero ellos también recibieron un denario cada uno. Entonces se pusieron a protestar contra el amo: «Estos últimos han trabajado sólo una hora, y los has tratado igual que a nosotros, que hemos aguantado el peso del día y el bochorno. Él replicó a uno de ellos: «Amigo, no te hago ninguna injusticia. ¿No nos ajustamos en un denario? Toma lo tuyo y vete. Quiero darle a este último igual que a ti. ¿Es que no tengo libertad para hacer lo que quiera en mis asuntos? ¿O vas a tener tú envidia porque yo soy bueno?» Así, los últimos serán los primeros y los primeros los últimos.»


Palabra del Señor.


----------



## OBDC (14 Jul 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya volvieron a tirar el puto oro y la puta plata. Ayer subió por la inflación en EEUU. Hoy baja por lo mismo.



Pues yo llevo unos días comprando Plata "papel", pero afinando mucho en las entradas. De momento, "palmando" un 4,14% a esta hora, pero he entrado con muy poco. Voy a esperar ahora a las inmediaciones de los $ 17,50 y si se dan, ahí colocaré otro poco más. Realmente, espero seguir promediando a la baja durante un tiempo. La Plata está muy débil y barata.

Saludos.


----------



## elcoto (14 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estaban ya multiplicadas sin necesidad de milagro, vease la mina de Uganda, los ultimos seran los primeros dice la biblia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema de Uganda esta por ver. Mas bien parece una estrategia de occidente.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> lo que no entiendo es:
> ahora van y sacan
> 
> 1 oz toro 2022
> 1/10 oz lince 2022?? no deberían haber sacado el lince con la fecha de 2021 igual que la onza? qué clase de colección desamparada va a salir así? Con el año del decimo que tiene el mismo dibujo que la onza del año anterior?



Hay muchas colecciones que se hacen así, no hay nada raro en eso.

Las Queen’s beasts sin ir mas lejos, las de 2 Oz salían un año antes que las de 10 Oz


----------



## maxkuiper (14 Jul 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>




Europe to the moooooon


----------



## Turismundo (15 Jul 2022)

Muy buenas.
He tomado la decisión de empezar a invertir en oro y plata físicos, en monedas. Planeo invertir entre 400 y 500 euros al mes para hacerme una caleta bien berraca.

Ahora bien, lo que no tengo claro es la proporción que sería óptima. ¿Mitad y mitad? ¿200 eurocs de oro y 200 de plata al mes? ¿Recomendáis destinar una pequeña parte en platino también? 

Agradecería mucho vuestros consejos. Saludetes.


----------



## Pintxen (16 Jul 2022)

Turismundo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> He tomado la decisión de empezar a invertir en oro y plata físicos, en monedas. Planeo invertir entre 400 y 500 euros al mes para hacerme una caleta bien berraca.
> 
> Ahora bien, lo que no tengo claro es la proporción que sería óptima. ¿Mitad y mitad? ¿200 eurocs de oro y 200 de plata al mes? ¿Recomendáis destinar una pequeña parte en platino también?
> ...



Si vas a comprar por internet en una tienda tipo Coininvest yo lo que haría el primer mes es comprar algo de oro (un soberano) y el resto en onzas de plata (la más barata) para ir familiarizándose con el tema y luego hacer una compra cada tres o seis meses, así ahorras en gastos de envío. Recuerda, no más de 3.000 € al año en la misma tienda. Otra ventaja de este método es que mientras vas ahorrando para la compra puedes encontrar algo interesante en el hilo de compra-venta del foro y te pillaría con liquidez:





Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


Ya tenemos creación propia en el grupo de telegram wssspain. Esta moneda tiene un 2% aprox más de plata que una onza (31.7x gr) y es divisible en 4 partes. Si la veis por aquí o por allá ya sabeis de donde sale. La cambio x granalla para fabricar la del próximo año. Buena idea lo del estriado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kuerno (16 Jul 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Si vas a comprar por internet en una tienda tipo Coininvest yo lo que haría el primer mes es comprar algo de oro (un soberano) y el resto en onzas de plata (la más barata) para ir familiarizándose con el tema y luego hacer una compra cada tres o seis meses, así ahorras en gastos de envío. Recuerda, no más de 3.000 € al año en la misma tienda. Otra ventaja de este método es que mientras vas ahorrando para la compra puedes encontrar algo interesante en el hilo de compra-venta del foro y te pillaría con liquidez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente también empiezo a comprar pero cuál es el motivo de no más de 3000 eur al año en la misma tienda? Pensaba que era no más de 3000 eur x compra.


----------



## Daviot (16 Jul 2022)

Turismundo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> He tomado la decisión de empezar a invertir en oro y plata físicos, en monedas. Planeo invertir entre 400 y 500 euros al mes para hacerme una caleta bien berraca.
> 
> Ahora bien, lo que no tengo claro es la proporción que sería óptima. ¿Mitad y mitad? ¿200 eurocs de oro y 200 de plata al mes? ¿Recomendáis destinar una pequeña parte en platino también?
> ...



Mitad y mitad no porque con 200 euros no puedes comprar nada interesante en oro. Para llegar al mínimo interesante en oro tendrías que hacerte o bien con una moneda de 1/4 de onza que andarán a día de hoy sobre los 480-500 euros o bien puedes hacerte con alguna de las superinteresantes monedas de la Unión Monetaria Latina que se creó en Europa en el siglo XIX, y digo superinteresantes porque son monedas antiguas pero sin apenas premium y además son muy reconocibles y muy fáciles de vender cuando llegue el momento. Estas monedas en el formato de 20 francos pueden costar a día de hoy entre 320 y 345 euros y son de oro al 90% o lo que es lo mismo 900 milésimas conteniendo 5,81 gramos de oro puro.

Algunos ejemplos de estas últimas.


----------



## Gusman (16 Jul 2022)

Alguien decía por ahí que tu edad en onzas de oro y tu peso en kgs de plata, eso para el que tenga buen bolsillo.


----------



## ELOS (16 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Alguien decía por ahí que tu edad en onzas de oro y tu peso en kgs de plata, eso para el que tenga buen bolsillo.



En oro solo podria seguir esa norma Tito Soros 

Vi un vídeo de un metalero que contaba que toda persona debería tener en su vida 100 onzas de plata como seguro y patrimonio.
Me parece una muy buena idea


----------



## ELOS (16 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Alguien decía por ahí que tu edad en onzas de oro y tu peso en kgs de plata, eso para el que tenga buen bolsillo.



Jordi Hurtado dice que te vayas a tomar el aire un ratico


----------



## Gusman (16 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> En oro solo podria seguir esa norma Tito Soros
> 
> Vi un vídeo de un metalero que contaba que toda persona debería tener en su vida 100 onzas de plata como seguro y patrimonio.
> Me parece una muy buena idea



100 onzas de plata son 3110gramos
el sueldo de un jornalero andaluz en 1900 era de 2,71 pesetas (de plata) que son unos 10 gramos de plata.
100 onzas de plata es 1 año de sueldo mas o menos (si hubiera patrón plata).
No es descabellado.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Jul 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Si vas a comprar por internet en una tienda tipo Coininvest yo lo que haría el primer mes es comprar algo de oro (un soberano) y el resto en onzas de plata (la más barata) para ir familiarizándose con el tema y luego hacer una compra cada tres o seis meses, así ahorras en gastos de envío. Recuerda, no más de 3.000 € al año en la misma tienda. Otra ventaja de este método es que mientras vas ahorrando para la compra puedes encontrar algo interesante en el hilo de compra-venta del foro y te pillaría con liquidez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque 3000/año? En las tiendas europeas también o solo nacionales?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Jul 2022)

Y una xorti peluda...


----------



## Gusman (16 Jul 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y una xorti peluda...



Esas que no falten. Al menos 1...


----------



## Mk3 (16 Jul 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Porque 3000/año? En las tiendas europeas también o solo nacionales?



por el modelo 347?


----------



## mike69 (16 Jul 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> por el modelo 347?



Ya te contesto yo. Sí 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## kynes (16 Jul 2022)

Opiniones?


----------



## Luke I'm your father (16 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Han quitado los gallifantes y al Sr. Placton en la nueva Onza del toro!!!!
> 
> Los había cogido ya cariño:



Me parece bien y no solo por rigor histórico, con el tiempo, la mofa del placton nos regalará una apreciable singularidad, seguramente bien pagada. 

Lo que yo opino, que entre el placton y el 1,5 euros de facial, mejor que un lince y más representativo, le hubiese pegado un buen ornitorrinco.


----------



## Argénteo (16 Jul 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Porque 3000/año? En las tiendas europeas también o solo nacionales?





Mk3 dijo:


> por el modelo 347?





mike69 dijo:


> Ya te contesto yo. Sí



Que yo sepa sólo las tiendas españolas tienen obligación de presentar el 347, en principio esa limitación sólo afectaría a las compras en negocios (tiendas de metales, joyerías, subastas, etc) españoles.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (16 Jul 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Ya te contesto yo. Sí
> 
> Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt



Pero en Uropa no, entiendo… eso es solo para Hezpain.


----------



## mike69 (17 Jul 2022)

Compras en Spain de 3.000 € o que lo superen están obligados a comunicarlo a Hacienda siendo empresa. 

Y si compras en Europa por importe de 10.000 € o más tu banco se lo sopla a Hacienda creo recordar. 

Particulares y menos de 10.000 € en Europa creo que no está fiscalizado.



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Jul 2022)

Interesante declaración de intenciones del vicepresidente de Ghana. Respaldar la divisa en oro con la compra de la producción nacional por parte del banco central:









BoG to have first right of refusal for all gold mined - Bawumia breaks IMF silence


The government has started implementing a policy that gives the Bank of Ghana the right to purchase any amount of gold mined in Ghana, the Vice-President, Dr Mahamudu Bawumia, has disclosed.




www.graphic.com.gh





_El gobierno ha comenzado a implementar una política que otorga al Banco de Ghana (BoG) el derecho a comprar cualquier cantidad de oro extraído en Ghana, reveló el vicepresidente, el Dr. Mahamudu Bawumia.

*Después de que el banco central comprara el oro a los precios del mercado mundial, las empresas mineras podrían exportar el resto, agregó. “En última instancia, una vez que acumulemos suficiente oro, los préstamos futuros y nuestra moneda pueden estar respaldados por oro*. Esto estabilizará el cedi a largo plazo”, afirmó el Dr. Bawumia cuando lanzó dos nuevos programas de tecnología de la información de alto nivel en la Escuela de Negocios de Accra en Baatsona, el jueves por la tarde (14 de julio de 2022)._

Creo que no va a ser el único país productor en hacer lo mismo y esta tendencia va a acabar por tener un profundo impacto en los diferentes mercados internacionales del oro ya que va a afectar a la oferta disponible.

Si el banco central compra la producción nacional de oro (como hace Ghana) y acuña monedas como reserva de valor (como hace Zimbabue) nos encontramos en un panorama muy diferente al actual. Volvemos de nuevo al señoreaje con la acuñación de oro monetario y una vuelta al papel central de las autoridades monetarias: proporcionar una reserva de valor confiable para que pueda funcionar la economía. 

En un entorno de fuerte inflación de las divisas estatales sin respaldo, muchos países van a seguir está opción para evitar el colapso social que supone la hiperinflación.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jul 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Interesante declaración de intenciones del vicepresidente de Ghana. Respaldar la divisa en oro con la compra de la producción nacional por parte del banco central:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El patrón oro no evita la inflación, ni la hiperinflacion ni una deflación.
Eso lo genera el crédito con retribución [léase intereses]. Los intereses generados en cada operación crediticia es creación de masa circulante a futuro sin respaldo real del patrón establecido.
Te prestan 100 (respaldado) y automáticamente debes 120 con los intereses, por ejemplo. Esos 20 no existen en emisión pero si en deuda, explícame como se van a respaldar el día de mañana cuando no existen como circulante pero si como deuda y de donde los va a sacar el deudor si el estado no emite más papelitos.
El patrón oro no soluciona nada, a los problemas planteados sólo existe la solución de eliminar el factor tiempo en las transacciones, o sea volver al trueque en el que el oro es el agente interpuesto para equilibrar importes.
Un poquito difícil lo veo eliminar el crédito y los pagos diferidos....y más que el facilitador de los mismos no cobre por hacerlo.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Pintxen (17 Jul 2022)

Kuerno dijo:


> Seguramente también empiezo a comprar pero cuál es el motivo de no más de 3000 eur al año en la misma tienda? Pensaba que era no más de 3000 eur x compra.



Se ha hablado mucho sobre ello en este hilo.
Lo que tengo entendido es que si haces compras, de una sola vez o de varias veces, por un total de más de 3.000 € esas empresas estarán obligadas a comunicar a Hacienda de esas compras, por lo tanto el estado sabrá que posees ese material. Creo que es a nivel europeo, aunque no quita que cuando la hacienda de Espanistan pida esa información a los alemanes pasen de su culo.
Por si acaso no está demás tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## ELOS (17 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hay que partir de la base de que el oro es riqueza y anonimato, esto quiere decir que si las compras no se hacen con cabeza, sin cuidado de permanecer anónimo ante el diablo, le estamos despojando al oro una de sus grandes virtudes, el anonimato.
> 
> Es como aquellos que compraron Criptomonedas a través de criptobóvedas y luego se lamentan porque estas hacen corralitos y les roban sus criptos (o también informan a hacienda de tus movimientos criptos).



Ya , pero Hacienda sabrá que he comprado oro, pero no sabrá si lo tengo ni donde.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Ya , pero Hacienda sabrá que he comprado oro, pero no sabrá si lo tengo ni donde.



Eso qué te aporta??
Una vez te escriben una bonita carta: “sabemos que has comprado, o lo tienes aún o si ha vendido me pagas impuestos” da igual que lo tengas en la luna


----------



## ELOS (17 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Eso qué te aporta??
> Una vez te escriben una bonita carta: “sabemos que has comprado, o lo tienes aún o si ha vendido me pagas impuestos” da igual que lo tengas en la luna



Eso podría pasar en una supuesta grave situación económica. Seguramente antes de requisar m.p. los Estados ya habrían trincado c. corrientes y depósitos bancarios.
Pues yo no tendría problema en pagar el impuesto con un papel que apenas tendría ya valor, pero el oro lo seguiría teniendo yo.


----------



## Tichy (17 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Eso qué te aporta??
> Una vez te escriben una bonita carta: “sabemos que has comprado, o lo tienes aún o si ha vendido me pagas impuestos” da igual que lo tengas en la luna



El impuesto no se paga por la venta, sino por la plusvalía en la venta. Si vendes por lo mismo, o menos, en el mercadillo de la plaza Mayor, no hay nada que declarar. 
De momento, mientras haya un mínimo estado de derecho, no estás obligado a demostrar esa compra venta entre particulares,siempre que no pase de 1000 €, algo que podrán recortar en el futuro, pero de momento está así. 
Éste es uno de los argumentos de los que recomendamos moneda pequeña tipo napoleones, soberanos y alfonsinas frente a onzas completas.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> El impuesto no se paga por la venta, sino por la plusvalía en la venta. Si vendes por lo mismo, o menos, en el mercadillo de la plaza Mayor, no hay nada que declarar.
> De momento, mientras haya un mínimo estado de derecho, no estás obligado a demostrar esa compra venta entre particulares,siempre que no pase de 1000 €, algo que podrán recortar en el futuro, pero de momento está así.
> Éste es uno de los argumentos de los que recomendamos moneda pequeña tipo napoleones, soberanos y alfonsinas frente a onzas completas.



Si vendes en el mercadillo o adonde sea y no haces factura en teoría no puedes demostrar el precio de venta y no puedes decir “si, he vendido, pero no he ganado nada” sino tienes factura ni prueba alguna, creo, no?

otra cosa es que a hacienda le dé igual
Pero si compras dosmil soberanos en a, quizás en unos años te pregunten donde están para ver si no has pagado alguna plusvalía


----------



## Tichy (17 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Si vendes en el mercadillo o adonde sea y no haces factura en teoría no puedes demostrar el precio de venta y no puedes decir “si, he vendido, pero no he ganado nada” sino tienes factura ni prueba alguna, creo, no?
> 
> otra cosa es que a hacienda le dé igual
> Pero si compras dosmil soberanos en a, quizás en unos años te pregunten donde están para ver si no has pagado alguna plusvalía



Si eres un particular no puedes emitir facturas. 
Si la transacción es inferior a 1000€ y entre particulares, no tienes que justificar nada con la legislación actual. 
Si compras 2000 soberanos repartiendo las compras adecuadamente, nadie tiene que saber que los tienes. Pero aunque lo sepan, el problema no es comprar en a, sino vender en a. Ahí es donde te pueden buscar las vueltas. 
Y para las ventas, incluso en a, también hay formas de minimizar riesgos, siempre que no vendas de golpe 2000 soberanos en a, pero es que en ese caso te mereces lo que te pase.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Si eres un particular no puedes emitir facturas.
> Si la transacción es inferior a 1000€ y entre particulares, no tienes que justificar nada con la legislación actual.
> Si compras 2000 soberanos repartiendo las compras adecuadamente, nadie tiene que saber que los tienes. Pero aunque lo sepan, el problema no es comprar en a, sino vender en a. Ahí es donde te pueden buscar las vueltas.
> Y para las ventas, incluso en a, también hay formas de minimizar riesgos, siempre que no vendas de golpe 2000 soberanos en a, pero es que en ese caso te mereces lo que te pase.



Desconocía eso de los Mil euros, gracias


----------



## Luke I'm your father (17 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Te prestan 100 (respaldado) y automáticamente debes 120 con los intereses, por ejemplo. Esos 20 no existen en emisión pero si en deuda, explícame como se van a respaldar el día de mañana cuando no existen como circulante pero si como deuda y de donde los va a sacar el deudor si el estado no emite más papelitos.



Si el estado no emite más papelitos, teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de un sistema de dinero estatal (izado), las garantías contraparte se vendrían abajo simultáneamente, como un castillo de naipes. Teoría del ciclo con interruptor administrativo. 

De todas formas, considerar que existen como deuda pero no en emisión cuando todo es un mero apunte contable del BCE, entra en la categoría de trampantojo (o tocomocho) financiero. 



OBDC dijo:


> El patrón oro no soluciona nada, a los problemas planteados sólo existe la solución de eliminar el factor tiempo en las transacciones, o sea volver al trueque en el que el oro es el agente interpuesto para equilibrar importes.



Si. Sin fiducia ni garantía contraparte confiable, solo queda el trueque, con la ambientación sociocultural que mejor se adapte a la época y los avances tecnológicos.


----------



## OBDC (17 Jul 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Si el estado no emite más papelitos, teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de un sistema de dinero estatal (izado), las garantías contraparte se vendrían abajo simultáneamente, como un castillo de naipes. Teoría del ciclo con interruptor administrativo.
> 
> De todas formas, considerar que existen como deuda pero no en emisión cuando todo es un mero apunte contable del BCE, entra en la categoría de trampantojo (o tocomocho) financiero.
> 
> ...



El crédito es "EL" tocomocho. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Tió Justino (17 Jul 2022)

Ese límite de 3.000 € al año en compras de oro en comercios, para comunicación a hacienda, imagino que se refiere a pagos en efectivo, ya que si las compras son con tarjeta o transferencias, queda todo "grabado" independientemente de la cantidad de dinero pagado.


----------



## tbgs (17 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Eso podría pasar en una supuesta grave situación económica. Seguramente antes de requisar m.p. los Estados ya habrían trincado c. corrientes y depósitos bancarios.
> Pues yo no tendría problema en pagar el impuesto con un papel que apenas tendría ya valor, pero el oro lo seguiría teniendo yo.



En ese caso que dices, las monedas lingotes sirven para comprar comida, munición escopetas.. Etc
Poco importará que diga hacienda


----------



## risto mejido (17 Jul 2022)

*¿El banco central suizo movió silenciosamente su oro?*

En Suiza es un secreto de estado donde el banco central almacena su oro a nivel nacional. De toda la información que pude recopilar, concluyo que el banco central suizo almacena principalmente su oro, y el de los bancos centrales extranjeros y el Banco de Pagos Internacionales, en Bundesplatz 1 en la capital, Berna.

Esta bóveda puede ser una de las más grandes a nivel mundial. Sin embargo, debido a una renovación, la bóveda ahora está vacía. El metal se transfirió temporalmente a un búnker federal cerca de Kandersteg, en lo profundo de las montañas suizas.


Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
_Fuente: Martín Ruetschi / Keystone._
Lo que me llevó a investigar este tema es un retraso de varios años en un envío de oro por parte del banco central de Austria (OeNB) de Londres a Suiza. Al leer mi artículo anterior sobre este tema , algunos podrían sentirse tentados a pensar que el oro de OeNB se ha ido o que el Banco de Inglaterra está obstruyendo la transferencia. Sin embargo, según mi análisis, Londres no es el problema. Se suponía que el envío de OeNB ya estaría en Berna, pero debido a un retraso en la renovación de la bóveda, el oro aún no ha sido transferido.

Para llegar al fondo de esto, examinaremos las bóvedas del banco central suizo en este artículo. En un artículo siguiente, presentaré más pruebas de que OeNB pospuso el envío de metal a la bóveda de Berna.

Los dos primeros capítulos sirven de introducción. Si tiene poco tiempo, puede pasar al tercero.

*Los suizos han estado cavando cuevas durante siglos*

Si hay un país que destaca en la construcción de túneles y cavernas, ese es Suiza. Berna fue fundada alrededor de 1200 en una península en el río Aare. La península tiene forma de colina debido al desgaste del agua. Cercada por el Aare, la Ciudad Vieja podría ser fácilmente defendida por una muralla al Oeste. La seguridad dentro de esta fortaleza natural permitió que la ciudad floreciera.

_Fuente: Wikimedia. Mapa de la Ciudad Vieja de Berna, 1635._
Muchos de los primeros habitantes de Berna tenían viñedos fuera de la ciudad. Ya en el siglo XIII se construyeron bodegas debajo de los edificios de la ciudad, para tener más espacio y el clima adecuado para conservar el vino. El suelo de Berna, que consiste principalmente en grava y arena depositada allí por los glaciares durante la última Edad de Hielo, es muy adecuado para la construcción de sótanos. El peso del hielo hizo que el suelo se *comprimiera¹* . Hoy en día, muchas de las bodegas se utilizan como bares, restaurantes, tiendas y más.

_Fuente: Alamy_
Desde 1983 , la Ciudad Vieja de Berna es patrimonio mundial de la UNESCO por su concepto de planificación excepcionalmente coherente. Berna siempre ha conservado su carácter histórico, presentando variaciones del período barroco tardío y la Edad Media tardía. La Ciudad Vieja continúa siendo un lugar para vivir, trabajar y comerciar.

El primer túnel de Suiza se construyó en 1707 para facilitar el paso por el macizo de San Gotardo en los Alpes. Desde entonces, se han construido más túneles de carreteras, vías férreas, fluviales y de mantenimiento, que ahora suman la asombrosa longitud de 2.000 kilómetros .

_Los Alpes están en el sur de Suiza._
En la década de 1880, los suizos comenzaron a construir una línea de fortificaciones en los Alpes para que el ejército se retirara y defendiera su país contra una invasión extranjera. En la Segunda Guerra Mundial se añadió una red de túneles militares y búnkeres .

Durante la Guerra Fría, en 1963, Suiza se comprometió a proporcionar búnkeres para que todos los ciudadanos se refugiaran en caso de un ataque nuclear. En un momento, hubo un estimado de 300,000 refugios contra lluvia radiactiva . Después de la Guerra Fría, muchos de los búnkeres de los Alpes se consideraron obsoletos. Algunos fueron reabiertos como hoteles y museos, o encontraron otros usos.

*El gran mercado del oro de Suiza*

Suiza es uno de los mayores mercados de oro físico a nivel mundial. Sin embargo, no se sabe mucho al respecto, porque la discreción es uno de los servicios que hacen que este mercado sea atractivo.

Antes de la década de 1930, el secreto bancario era una regla no escrita en Suiza. Esta regla fue consagrada en la legislación de 1935 que, junto con la neutralidad política , hizo que los bancos suizos fueran atractivos para el capital extranjero: moneda, depósitos bancarios y oro.

Cuando en 1968 el Gold Pool se derrumbó y el London Bullion Market cerró durante dos semanas , los bancos suizos reaccionaron agresivamente tratando de apoderarse de la participación de mercado de Londres. La capacidad de refinación comenzó a trasladarse de Londres a Suiza. Actualmente, no quedan refinerías acreditadas por la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) en el Reino Unido, mientras que en Suiza hay cuatro gigantes: Valcambi, PAMP, Argor-Heraeus y Metalor.

Cada año, aproximadamente 2.000 toneladas de oro pasan por las refinerías suizas, medido por la importación y exportación de oro no monetario.

_Datos de comercio de oro suizo, 2012-2021_
Junto a las bóvedas de las refinerías, hay bóvedas de bancos comerciales² , empresas de logística segura ( Brinks *,* Loomis , Malca -Amit , etc.), y el banco central suizo. Además, después de la Guerra Fría, varios búnkeres militares en los Alpes se vendieron a empresas de bóvedas de nicho que construyeron salas de almacenamiento para metales preciosos y otros objetos de valor en las cavernas profundas.

No existe un cambio de oro centralizado en Suiza, por lo que todo el comercio se realiza _sin receta_ . Debido a que algunos grandes bancos suizos de lingotes tienen su oficina central en el centro de Zúrich, una referencia abreviada que se usa a menudo para el mercado del oro suizo es "Zurich". Sin embargo, esto puede ser engañoso ya que no todo el comercio físico se concentra en Zúrich. Por ejemplo:


Hay refinerías en el extremo sur de Suiza y en el oeste .
Brinks tiene bóvedas de oro en Zúrich, Ginebra y Chiasso. Malca-Amit tiene cámaras acorazadas en Zúrich y Ginebra. Loomis me dijo que "puede almacenar oro en toda Suiza".
Se pueden encontrar muchas otras bóvedas en antiguos búnkeres militares en los Alpes del sur.
Los distribuidores minoristas y las cajas de seguridad están por todo el país.
Muchos relojeros están en Occidente.
Y, como veremos más adelante, el oro monetario se almacena (normalmente) en Berna.

Oficialmente, los lugares de almacenamiento de oro doméstico del banco central suizo ( _Schweizerische National Bank_ , SNB) son un secreto de estado. En abril de 2013, SNB reveló que el 20 % de sus 1040 toneladas de oro está almacenado en el Banco de Inglaterra, el 10 % en el Banco de Canadá y el 70 % en el país “ en sus propias bóvedas ”. Las preguntas en el parlamento sobre los lugares de almacenamiento doméstico no se responden por razones de seguridad . Independientemente de la ubicación de las bóvedas, SNB confirma que almacena oro para bancos centrales extranjeros .

*La principal bóveda de oro del Banco Central Suizo está en Berna*

Existe una cantidad considerable de pruebas de que la mayor parte del oro de SNB siempre ha estado almacenado en Berna. Una fuente importante que he utilizado para mi investigación es un libro publicado por SNB en 2012, que celebra el centenario de su sede en Berna. El título del libro es “Die Schweizerische Nationalbank in Bern Eine illustrierte Chronik” (DSN en lo sucesivo).

Cuando se erigió el SNB en 1907, se decidió construir dos oficinas centrales para distribuir el equilibrio de poder. Uno en Berna, el centro político y capital de Suiza, y otro en Zúrich, el centro financiero. SNB se dividió en tres departamentos de los cuales el Departamento I y III se establecieron en Zúrich. El Departamento II de Berna asumió la responsabilidad de todas las cuestiones relacionadas con los billetes de banco, la gestión de las reservas de oro (recepción, envío y almacenamiento de lingotes y monedas de oro) y las relaciones con la administración federal.


----------



## risto mejido (17 Jul 2022)

*La principal bóveda de oro del Banco Central Suizo está en Berna*

Existe una cantidad considerable de pruebas de que la mayor parte del oro de SNB siempre ha estado almacenado en Berna. Una fuente importante que he utilizado para mi investigación es un libro publicado por SNB en 2012, que celebra el centenario de su sede en Berna. El título del libro es “Die Schweizerische Nationalbank in Bern Eine illustrierte Chronik” (DSN en lo sucesivo).

Cuando se erigió el SNB en 1907, se decidió construir dos oficinas centrales para distribuir el equilibrio de poder. Uno en Berna, el centro político y capital de Suiza, y otro en Zúrich, el centro financiero. SNB se dividió en tres departamentos de los cuales el Departamento I y III se establecieron en Zúrich. El Departamento II de Berna asumió la responsabilidad de todas las cuestiones relacionadas con los billetes de banco, la gestión de las reservas de oro (recepción, envío y almacenamiento de lingotes y monedas de oro) y las relaciones con la administración federal.

La oficina central en Berna en Bundesplatz 1, con su bóveda de oro en el sótano, se completó en 1912. Está ubicada en la Ciudad Vieja al lado del Palacio Federal que alberga el Parlamento Federal y el Consejo Federal.

_Fuente: ASNB, GE-BE-BUND-192, Copyright SNB. Sede central del banco central suizo en Berna.__Fuente: ASNB, GE-BE-BUND-107, Copyright SNB. Dibujo del arquitecto Eduard Joos de la oficina central de SNB en Bundesplatz 1, Berna, Suiza.__El edificio en rojo, en Bundesplatz 1, fue el primer edificio permanente de SNB en Berna. Más tarde, SNB alquilaría oficinas en Bundeshaus Nord (línea de puntos roja), y SNB compró Kaiserhaus (azul) en 1971. El Palacio Federal está en Bundesplatz 3._
Después de que SNB se estableciera en Bundesplatz, atrajo a bancos comerciales con intereses políticos y financieros al área. En Google Maps, muestra que SNB todavía está rodeado de bancos comerciales. Tener bancos muy cerca puede haber facilitado las transacciones de oro de SNB en Berna.

_Fuente: Google Maps Bundesplatz, Berna, junio de 2022._
Hasta y durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Berna conservó su posición como centro monetario del oro. En la década de 1990, una comisión investigó el papel del SNB en la Segunda Guerra Mundial con respecto a las transacciones de oro con el banco central alemán ( _Reichsbank_ ). El informe final revela que durante la guerra muchos bancos centrales habían utilizado la bóveda del SNB. Las siguientes tablas muestran los depósitos del Reichsbank en SNB y a qué entidades vendió el Reichsbank. Claramente, estos depósitos y transacciones se realizaron en la bóveda del SNB en Berna.


_Transacciones de oro en la Segunda Guerra Mundial: revisión estadística con comentarios_


----------



## risto mejido (17 Jul 2022)

_Fuente: Gold Transactions in the Second World War: Statistical Review with Commentary. El Banco de Pagos Internacionales negoció oro, entre otros, de la bóveda del SNB en Berna._
Durante y después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, las reservas de oro de SNB aumentaron significativamente. Lo que no se menciona en DNS es que poco después de la guerra, el edificio principal pasó por dos renovaciones.

_En las décadas de 1950 y 1960, no solo se multiplicaron las reservas de oro del SNB, sino también las de otros bancos centrales europeos que, supongo, almacenaron oro en el SNB en ese período._
En 1946, se modificó el primer piso del sótano, según el archivo de edificios de la ciudad de Berna . No hay detalles de la renovación disponibles públicamente, pero dado que las reservas de oro de SNB estaban aumentando y la bóveda estaba en el sótano del edificio, podemos suponer que la bóveda fue renovada. En 1951 y 1952 se construyó un refugio antiaéreo subterráneo ( _luftschutzkeller_ ). El mismo arquitecto que renovó la bóveda en 1946, Otto Brechbühl, fue contratado para construir el refugio.

Pero, ¿construyó un refugio o agregó pisos adicionales a la bóveda?

Los autores del DSN State Department II necesitaban espacio en la década de 1950. “Se instalaron nuevas cajas fuertes a principios de la década de 1950”, escriben, lo que podría referirse al trabajo de Brechbühl. A fines de la década de 1950, “la caja principal también solicitó una _oficina subterránea de lingotes_ entre el edificio principal y el Bundeshaus Nord [el edificio en el lado este del edificio principal donde SNB alquilaba oficinas] para enviar y empaquetar el oro”.

Los autores de DSN, por supuesto, no pueden ser completamente veraces. Los detalles de seguridad y otra información sobre la bóveda deben ocultarse.

_Fuente: ASNB, GE-BE-BUND-112, Copyright SNB, 1960. Todo lo dibujado en negro era nuevo (neu). En azul/negro está la nueva oficina de lingotes, en rojo/negro una nueva sala de juntas._
Arriba hay un dibujo del edificio de 1960 tomado de DNS. Muestra el edificio principal a la derecha, un segmento del Bundeshaus Nord a la izquierda y (en azul) la oficina de lingotes recién planificada. También podemos ver el refugio ( _luftschutzturm_ ) en líneas de puntos.

En el dibujo, el refugio está etiquetado como una “torre antiaérea”. La palabra "torre" implica que hay varios pisos. Curiosamente, los compartimentos inferiores del refugio no tienen suelo, lo que indica que el dibujo está incompleto. Entonces, ¿por qué el dibujo no muestra todo el refugio? ¿Por qué el refugio tiene más de 15 metros de profundidad? ¿Por qué solo el refugio está dibujado con líneas punteadas? ¿Qué tiene de especial esta estructura?

Según el DNS, la oficina de lingotes se construyó entre 1961 y 1963, una renovación que no está registrada en el archivo de edificios de la ciudad de Berna. La razón por la que ambos registros están incompletos es el secreto. Traté de obtener planos, dibujos y permisos de construcción de la renovación en 1946, 1951–1952, 1961–1963 y todos los demás que siguieron, del archivo de construcción y del propio archivo de SNB. Sin excepción, me dijeron que todos los documentos están clasificados como "SECRETOS" o "delicados" y no se pueden ver.

Lo más probable es que las líneas de puntos en el dibujo de arriba no muestren un refugio, sino la entrada desde la oficina de lingotes a una bóveda que consta de varios pisos que se extienden debajo del antiguo sótano y más allá.

_Fuente: ASNB, AS-BE-1963-29, Copyright SNB. La oficina de lingotes, 1963._
De hecho, la bóveda es más grande que lo que se muestra en el dibujo de 1960. En 2018 , los periodistas de Bluewin lograron ver los dibujos del departamento de geoinformación de Berna . A continuación se muestra una captura de pantalla del video que muestra un plano de Bundesplatz. Un experto concluye que el sótano de SNB se extiende unos 10 metros por debajo de la plaza. Ningún registro (público) revela que el sótano se ha ampliado debajo de la plaza. ¿Qué más se ha omitido?

_Fuente: Bluewin._


----------



## risto mejido (17 Jul 2022)

Un jubilado llamado Othmar Dillon, que solía trabajar en el estudio catastral de Berna ( _Amtliche Vermessung_ ), le dijo al periódico _Der Bund_ que había estado dentro de la bóveda en Bundesplatz 1 varias veces desde la década de 1970. Vio el oro allí. Según Dillon, la bóveda llegaba hasta el nivel del río Aare, lo que implicaría una profundidad total de 40 metros. Dependiendo de la cantidad de pisos construidos y la nitidez de la memoria de Dillon, la bóveda de oro podría tener hasta 10,000 metros cuadrados.

El artículo de 2008 que citaba a Dillon se perdió de Internet, pero _Der Bund_ me dio su aprobación para volver a publicarlo ( descarga aquí ). Revisé la base de datos de residentes de Berne y Dillon sí existe. Lamentablemente no he podido contactarlo.

Otras fuentes corroboran que la bóveda en Bundesplatz 1 es considerable. En 2013, a un periodista de SRF se le permitió filmar el oro monetario de SNB. A continuación se muestra una captura de pantalla del video que se publicó .

_Fuente: SRF. Las baldosas del piso parecen idénticas a las que se usan en la oficina de lingotes._
Es muy probable que el video provenga del interior de la bóveda en Bundesplatz 1, y no de otra bóveda. Al fotógrafo Martin Ruetschi se le permitió ingresar a la bóveda de SNB en Berna en 2001 ( después de presionar durante diez años ). Si uno compara las imágenes de Ruetschi (ver más abajo) con el video, ambos muestran los mismos estantes para el oro y las mismas baldosas. Quitar más dudas es una copia de la serie de Ruetschi en DNS.

Ruetschi dijo que fue "conducido a través de un largo laberinto de pasillos y finalmente a través de la gruesa puerta de la bóveda" antes de que pudiera tomar las fotografías. Eso suena hay más de dos pisos en el sótano.

_Fuente: Martín Ruetschi / Keystone. Oro en la bóveda del Banco Nacional Suizo, fotografiado el 21 de febrero de 2001 en Berna__Fuente: Martín Ruetschi / Keystone. Oro en la bóveda del Banco Nacional Suizo, fotografiado el 21 de febrero de 2001, en Berna. El manipulador de barras utiliza un dispositivo de ultrasonido para analizar la homogeneidad del material. Esto sugiere que los lingotes de oro entran continuamente y necesitan ser probados, probablemente debido a las transacciones de oro del BIS. SNB no ha comprado oro desde la década de 1960. La cantidad de suministro de almacenamiento en la parte trasera, toda la madera, también muestra que este es un almacén activo._
El montacargas en el video de SRF revela que debe haber un elevador de servicio pesado que baje a la bóveda. Las propias carretillas elevadoras pueden pesar hasta varias toneladas porque utilizan contrapesos para la carga que transportan en la horquilla. Al observar el último dibujo de 1960 y las imágenes recientes de Google Street View, creo que hay un ascensor cerca de las entradas para camiones blindados en el lado sur del edificio, que conduce a la oficina de lingotes y a los pisos inferiores. Justo donde está la "torre de refugio".

_Fuente: Google Street View. Una de las dos entradas para camiones blindados en el lado sur del edificio principal de SNB en Berna. En la puerta se lee que la carga a transportar para los camiones que ingresan es de hasta 26 toneladas._
La carretilla elevadora también confirma que se trata de una bóveda grande y activa, que almacena oro no solo para el SNB sino también para los bancos centrales extranjeros y el Banco de Pagos Internacionales (y los billetes de banco suizos ).

En el sitio web del Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS), afirman que ofrecen a los bancos centrales, " intercambio, custodia y liquidación de ubicaciones de oro: loco Londres, Berna o Nueva York ". La referencia a una bóveda en Berna, que el BIS utiliza desde la década de 1930, debe estar en Bundesplatz 1.

En la década de 1970, SNB continuó expandiendo su presencia en Bundesplatz. En 1971 compró una propiedad al norte del edificio principal: el _Kaiserhaus_ . Debido a los estrictos códigos de planificación de la Ciudad Vieja, SNB tuvo que pensar en un concepto de construcción acorde con las necesidades estéticas y funcionales de la ciudad, así como con las suyas propias. Se decidió que la planta baja y el primer piso del Kaiserhaus se alquilaran a tiendas. Las plantas superiores podrían destinarse a oficinas y otros fines. También se construyó un sótano. “El trabajo más difícil fue en el sótano”, escriben los autores de DNS.

Hay una foto de un túnel que conecta el edificio principal y Kaiserhaus en la página 90 de DNS. Sin embargo, el piso del túnel parece estar cubierto con plástico blando, que no es adecuado para una carretilla elevadora. No creo que haya una bóveda de oro debajo del Kaiserhaus.

_Fuente: ASNB, GE-BE-BUND-180, Copyright SNB. Un túnel entre Bundesplatz 1 y Kaiserhaus_
*Búnker federal de Kandersteg*

En 1999 , los periodistas suizos descubrieron que el gobierno había dispuesto una instalación de comando clasificada cerca de Kandersteg en los Alpes, 40 millas al sur de Berna, para esconderse durante un ataque nuclear. Desde 2004 se conocen públicamente las coordenadas exactas de la instalación .


----------



## risto mejido (17 Jul 2022)

_Fuente: Wikimedia. La entrada del búnker federal cerca de Kandersteg en los Alpes suizos. Desde aquí, un túnel conduce a lo profundo de las montañas._
Durante casi dos décadas no se escribió ni una palabra sobre el almacenamiento de oro en el búnker denominado "K20". Luego, en 2018, el periodista independiente Henry Habegger informó que K20 también incorpora una bóveda SNB. Personas familiarizadas con el asunto compartieron con Habegger que cuando se construyó el K20, SNB aprovechó la oportunidad para adquirir una bóveda a prueba de bombas nucleares para sus reservas de oro. K20 tiene espacio para 6.000 toneladas de oro. La gente que vive en Kandersteg a menudo ha visto pasar camiones blindados, escoltados por vehículos del ejército en plena marcha, incluidas ametralladoras.
Según mi análisis, todo el oro del interior de la bóveda de Berna se ha trasladado a Kandersteg, pero volverá dentro de unos años. Este es el por qué.
En febrero de 2015 , comenzó un extenso proyecto de construcción para renovar el edificio principal de SNB y el Kaiserhaus en Berna. En el momento de escribir este artículo, el edificio principal está terminado (todo sobre el suelo), pero la construcción de Kaiserhaus aún está en curso. A continuación se muestran imágenes de la renovación de Google Street View, Maps y Earth tomadas en 2017 y 2022.
_Fuente: Google Street View, julio de 2017.__Fuente: Google Maps, julio de 2022.__Fuente: Google Earth, mayo de 2022._
Se ve una cerca blanca alrededor de Kaiserhaus (en _Amthausgasse_ ) y frente a una de las entradas para camiones blindados en el lado sur del edificio principal. Junto con otras pruebas, esto me dice que la bóveda está fuera de servicio.
Uno, un periodista suizo que me ayudó durante mi investigación (prefiere permanecer en el anonimato) habló con uno de los directores de SNB en una cena con los medios en 2016. Con respecto a la renovación, el director le dijo que “puedes suponer que el oro está en un lugar seguro.” Le dijeron que el oro se había sacado para la renovación.
Dos, en 2015, el tribunal de cuentas de Austria declaró que OeNB—entonces y ahora almacenando 6 toneladas de oro en Suiza—tendría acceso limitado para auditar su metal en Suiza debido al trabajo de renovación en el depósito hasta 2018. Posteriormente, las auditorías de renovación podrían llevarse a cabo. lugar normalmente. Las primeras proyecciones de SNB eran que la renovación estaría terminada a fines de 2018 . (En un artículo siguiente, mostraré más pruebas de que las 6 toneladas de OeNB en Suiza se encuentran actualmente en una bóveda de SNB, y otras 50 toneladas están destinadas a una bóveda de SNB).
*Conclusión*
No puede ser una coincidencia que OeNB tenga acceso limitado a su bóveda SNB en Suiza, Bundesplatz 1 se renovó más o menos al mismo tiempo, y una historia sobre una bóveda de oro activa en Kandersteg aparece en los medios suizos más o menos al mismo tiempo. _Normalmente, el oro de OeNB, el oro de otros bancos centrales extranjeros, el oro del BIS y la mayor parte del oro de SNB se encuentran en Bundesplatz 1, pero debido a la renovación se trasladó a K20._
Concluyo que SNB prefiere mantener la mayor parte de su oro en Berna, porque históricamente esta es la bóveda principal. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando las reservas de SNB se dispararon, se podrían haber construido bóvedas en cualquier lugar de Suiza, pero SNB decidió ampliar la bóveda en Bundesplatz.
Además, el hecho de que el oro de OeNB en Kandersteg se devolverá a Berna me dice que también se devolverá el oro de SNB (o al menos lo que estaba almacenado en Berna anteriormente). ¿Por qué devolver el oro de OeNB pero no el oro suizo? Si la bóveda en Kandersteg, fíjate que puede contener 6.000 toneladas, era superior a la de Berna, SNB podría haberle dicho a OeNB que la bóveda se movió permanentemente. Se podrían haber firmado nuevos contratos de custodia y se podría haber concedido a los austriacos pleno acceso para auditar su oro en Kandersteg. Pero eso no es lo que pasó. Ni en 2015 cuando comenzó la renovación en Berna, ni en 1999 cuando se completó el K20.
¿Puede ser que SNB también tenga una bóveda en Zúrich y en otros lugares ? Sí. Hay muy poca evidencia de que alguna de estas bóvedas desempeñe un papel importante en el almacenamiento de metal perteneciente al SNB, a los bancos centrales extranjeros y al BIS. No hace falta decir que informaré en consecuencia si encuentro nuevas pruebas.
La renovación en Berna está ahora programada para completarse en 2024 . Entonces, o justo antes, el oro puede devolverse a Bundesplatz 1. OeNB tendrá acceso de auditoría normal y enviará otras 50 toneladas a Suiza.
Cualquier espacio en blanco y preguntas restantes se abordarán en mi siguiente artículo ("Por qué se retrasa la transferencia monetaria de oro de Austria a Suiza") aquí en Gainesville Coins.
_*notas*_

La información sobre la historia de las bodegas de Berna me basó principalmente en una comunicación privada con el arqueólogo Armand Baeriswyl, profesor de arqueología medieval y moderna en la Universidad de Berna.
Varios bancos comerciales tienen bóvedas en el centro de Zúrich, como Zürcher Kantonalbank y Bank Julius Baer , que almacenan oro para respaldar ETF (fuente: Ronan Manly de Bullionstar ). También hay grandes bóvedas de oro cerca del aeropuerto de Zúrich en un depósito aduanero . Dos bancos comerciales que tienen su sede en Berna, Valiant Bank y Berner Kantonalbank (BEKB), han revelado que tienen cámaras acorazadas subterráneas debajo de sus edificios en Bundesplatz, aunque parece que se utilizan principalmente como cajas de seguridad. De _Berner Zeitung_ en 2020 (Traductor de Google):
_Los dos bancos de Berna, Valiant y Berner Kantonalbank, también tienen su sede en Bundesplatz, en el centro de Berna. Las bóvedas con los casilleros de los clientes están ubicadas en los sótanos de los dos bancos, como dicen el portavoz de Valiant, Marc Andrey, y el portavoz de BEKB, Florian Kurz.







Did The Swiss Central Bank Quietly Move Its Gold | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




_


----------



## Argénteo (17 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> El impuesto no se paga por la venta, sino por la plusvalía en la venta. Si vendes por lo mismo, o menos, en el mercadillo de la plaza Mayor, no hay nada que declarar.
> De momento, mientras haya un mínimo estado de derecho, no estás obligado a demostrar esa compra venta entre particulares,siempre que no pase de 1000 €



Ojalá fuese así, pero me temo que no, si ha habido una transacción recae en el particular que vende la carga de la prueba.

Si a la AEAT le consta que tienes una cantidad X de metales preciosos (factura mediante, declaración de herederos, etc), legalmente formarán parte de tu patrimonio en tanto no pruebes que ha habido una transacción o una pérdida. La primera, entre particulares requeriría de un documento privado de compraventa, porque aunque un particular sí puede emitir puntualmente una factura, si emites unas cuantas en el tiempo te puedes buscar un buen lío con la AEAT si entiende que estás desarrollando una actividad profesional. En el segundo caso lo tienes complicadísimo, en situaciones análogas con joyas la AEAT sólo admite denuncias por robo y aun así te puede poner pegas, el extravío ni se lo plantea salvo que medie un seguro que indemnice por el mismo.

Por lo que respecta a los 1000 € es la cantidad a partir de la cual cualquier transacción económica entre un particular y un profesional ha de ser realizada por medios electrónicos y se prohíbe realizarla en fectivo, pero dos particulares pueden hacer una transacción por importe de 5.000 € en efectivo sin mayor problema, cosa distinta es que llegue a oídos de la AEAT y pida que se justifique el origen de los fondos.

En cuanto a la plusvalía, la AEAT te pondrá muchas pegas si declaras que has vendido con pérdidas y la carga de la prueba, insisto, recae sobre el particular que vende, tendrías que buscarte un medio de probar el momento en que se ha efectuado la transacción y gratuito sólo se me ocurren los testigos que la AEAT no suele aceptar y de pago un Notario.

Creo que cualquiera al que le pique este mundillo, sabrá que en España el Estado (en todas sus vertientes) y el sistema financiero en particular no son muy amigos de otro depósito de valor ni medio de pago que no sean los papelitos de colores y, si se trata de apuntes contables, mejor que mejor. La tendencia a criminalizar la tenencia de metales no declarados en España no ha hecho más que incrementarse desde la crisis de 2009 y en la Ley 10/2010 de prevención del blanqueo de capitales y de la financiación del terrorismo (que en su última modificación es la que prohíbe los mencionados de más de 1.000 €) equipara el oro al efectivo y como tal lo sujeta al mismo escrutinio.

¿A dónde puede conducir todo esto con el tiempo? Tampoco hay que echarle mucha imaginación, la UE no va a permitir que se prohíba la tenencia de metales físicos mientras los países centroeuropeos tengan algo que decir, pero ya el cabrón de Montoro señaló en su momento la conveniencia de que los particulares tuviesen que presentar un modelo informativo declarando las cantidades que pudiesen poseer de oro de inversión ¿Os suena el Modelo 720, el ya extinto D-6, el formulario ETE? Pues eso.


----------



## FranMen (18 Jul 2022)

Hay vida más allá del oro: el platino, el metal precioso de moda para invertir este verano


¿Hay vida más allá del oro a la hora de invertir? Ante el momento de incertidumbre económica, donde los precios no paran de subir, es bueno tener en cuenta la opción de invertir en metales preciosos algo menos conocidos, como el platino. Diversificar nuestras carteras y apostar por él como valor...




www.bolsamania.com




No sabía que es necesario para el hidrógeno “verde”








El platino se utiliza en la producción de hidrógeno “verde” como combustible sostenible - Oroinformación


En los últimos meses las conversaciones sobre la revolución del hidrógeno se han convertido en acciones, con una serie de compromisos de gasto e inversiones que apuntan a un futuro en el que el hidrógeno será una fuente principal de combustible sostenible. Según el Consejo del Hidrógeno, 18...




oroinformacion.com




Aunque ya se investiga sustituto sin platino 








Pilas de combustible de hidrógeno baratas gracias a un catalizador que elimina el platino


Un equipo de investigadores de la Universidad de Cornell ha creado un catalizador para la reacción de reducción del oxígeno en las pilas de combustible de hidrógeno que es 475 veces más barato que el platino que se emplea actualmente.




www.hibridosyelectricos.com




Y el nitruro de carbono


----------



## Tichy (18 Jul 2022)

Argénteo dijo:


> Ojalá fuese así, pero me temo que no, si ha habido una transacción recae en el particular que vende la carga de la prueba.
> 
> Si a la AEAT le consta que tienes una cantidad X de metales preciosos (factura mediante, declaración de herederos, etc), legalmente formarán parte de tu patrimonio en tanto no pruebes que ha habido una transacción o una pérdida. La primera, entre particulares requeriría de un documento privado de compraventa, porque aunque un particular sí puede emitir puntualmente una factura, si emites unas cuantas en el tiempo te puedes buscar un buen lío con la AEAT si entiende que estás desarrollando una actividad profesional. En el segundo caso lo tienes complicadísimo, en situaciones análogas con joyas la AEAT sólo admite denuncias por robo y aun así te puede poner pegas, el extravío ni se lo plantea salvo que medie un seguro que indemnice por el mismo.
> 
> ...



Es muy interesante su aportación, se nota que conoce el asunto "desde dentro". No obstante hay algunos puntos que no veo demasiado claros. En cuanto a lo que conste en Hacienda como patrimonio, para eso tiene que haber una comunicación de la tienda a Hacienda. En tiendas europeas, nunca me han pedido identificación (DNI), bien es verdad que siempre he evitado las compras "voluminosas", así que por ahí no le va a constar nada a Hacienda. En los casos de compra a tienda española (o casa de subastas), sí que es posible que trasladen la información, pero salvo casos de grandes patrimonios, herencias, etc. dudo mucho que la AEAT (al menos de momento) investigue si ese patrimonio sigue en tu poder, si no les consta una venta (que es de lo que hablamos, vender a un particular en un mercadillo). En un intercambio normal entre particulares de carácter modesto (lo que decimos, un napoleón, soberano o alfonsina) de los que hay muchos sin salir del foro, no veo como va a llegar noticia de esa operación a Hacienda.
Es decir, si a Hacienda le consta que compraste algo, no te va a hacer un seguimiento constante _por si acaso lo has vendido. _Otra cosa es que la venta la hagas a una tienda o mediante una casa de subastas, que ahí si estás retratado y debes presentarlo en la declaración incluyendo el importe de compra (el cual, salvo inspección, tampoco vas a tener que acreditar).
En resumen, yo estaría tranquilo en este aspecto. Pudiendo expropiar miles de millones a golpe de clic, no creo que se tomen mucho esfuerzo de persecución del 0,1% de personas que (en España) tengan una parte de su patrimonio en metales.


----------



## Pintxen (18 Jul 2022)

La Generalitat vende por más de 32.200 euros 31 monedas de oro de la corona austrohúngara de una herencia sin herederos


La Generalitat ha vendido en pública subasta, por más de 32.000 euros, un total de 31 monedas de oro de la corona autrohúngara procedentes de la herencia de una ciudadana de origen alemán, afincada en la provincia de Alicante, que murió sin testar ni dejar herederos legales y cuyos bienes...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Jake el perro (18 Jul 2022)

La Generalitat vende 31 monedas de oro de la corona austrohúngara


La propietaria, una mujer de origen alemán afincada en Alicante, murió sin dejar herederos legales. La administración ha subastado su fortuna por más de 32.200 euros




www.elconfidencial.com





La Generalitat ha vendido en pública subasta, por más de 32.000 euros, un total de 31 monedas de oro de la corona austrohúngara procedentes de la herencia de una ciudadana de origen alemán, afincada en la provincia de Alicante, que *murió sin testar ni dejar herederos legales* y cuyos bienes pertenecen ahora a la administración. Las piezas *han sido adquiridas por un solo licitador *que ha pujado por los cuatro lotes en los que se repartían las divisas, aunque existía la posibilidad de pujar por solo uno o algunos de lotes, según ha informado la Generalitat en un comunicado.

Las 31 monedas de oro tienen *un diámetro de 37 milímetros*, un contenido áureo de 30,49 gramos de oro puro de 24 quilates y están datadas en 1915 en el imperio austrohúngaro 

Pues según mis cálculos, con ese contenido en oro y el precio que ha pagado, ha hecho una muy buena compra.


----------



## Pintxen (18 Jul 2022)

El precio spot a día de hoy de esas monedas es de 51.323,8 €. Así que las ha comprado a precio de saldo, se ha ahorrado unos 19.000 €.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jul 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> El precio spot a día de hoy de esas monedas es de 51.323,8 €. Así que las ha comprado a precio de saldo, se ha ahorrado unos 19.000 €.



Fijo que solo el único pujador conocía la subasta y pudo registrarse correctamente por tiempo. Y quizás ese único pujador era conocido de los que organizan la subasta, quizás…


----------



## FranMen (18 Jul 2022)

Esas son las que subí el enlace, había que hacer depósito y varias cláusulas molestas si no eras de la zona para no estar seguro de llevártelas pero veo que sólo ha sido un postor


----------



## Argénteo (18 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Es muy interesante su aportación, se nota que conoce el asunto "desde dentro". No obstante hay algunos puntos que no veo demasiado claros. En cuanto a lo que conste en Hacienda como patrimonio, para eso tiene que haber una comunicación de la tienda a Hacienda. En tiendas europeas, nunca me han pedido identificación (DNI), bien es verdad que siempre he evitado las compras "voluminosas", así que por ahí no le va a constar nada a Hacienda. En los casos de compra a tienda española (o casa de subastas), sí que es posible que trasladen la información, pero salvo casos de grandes patrimonios, herencias, etc. dudo mucho que la AEAT (al menos de momento) investigue si ese patrimonio sigue en tu poder, si no les consta una venta (que es de lo que hablamos, vender a un particular en un mercadillo). En un intercambio normal entre particulares de carácter modesto (lo que decimos, un napoleón, soberano o alfonsina) de los que hay muchos sin salir del foro, no veo como va a llegar noticia de esa operación a Hacienda.
> Es decir, si a Hacienda le consta que compraste algo, no te va a hacer un seguimiento constante _por si acaso lo has vendido. _Otra cosa es que la venta la hagas a una tienda o mediante una casa de subastas, que ahí si estás retratado y debes presentarlo en la declaración incluyendo el importe de compra (el cual, salvo inspección, tampoco vas a tener que acreditar).
> En resumen, yo estaría tranquilo en este aspecto. Pudiendo expropiar miles de millones a golpe de clic, no creo que se tomen mucho esfuerzo de persecución del 0,1% de personas que (en España) tengan una parte de su patrimonio en metales.



Tutéame, te lo ruego, yo haré lo mismo si no tienes inconveniente, se me hace muy raro el tratamiento de usted cuando de un tiempo a esta parte sólo parece utilizarse en estafas telefónicas o para marcar distancia.

No tengo nada que ver con la AEAT ni nada que se le parezca y malditas las ganas. Lo poco que sé en materia tributaria ha sido por necesidad, cuando te hartas de hacer de sufrido paganini con funcionarios prepotentes y endiosados, que se valen de las prerrogativas de la Administración para cascarte de vez en cuando una multita que no te merece la pena reclamar judicialmente, porque terminas gastando más en el proceso de lo que recuperas, al final te preocupas de aprender alguna que otra cosa.

Todo mi mensaje venía al hilo de lo que comentabas sobre la carga de la prueba en caso de una transacción metalera entre particulares, evidentemente, si la AEAT no tiene noticia de la adquisición por un particular, no tiene por qué haber preocupación alguna. Pero si se hace una compra de metales preciosos a un negocio español, con independencia del importe, yo daría por seguro casi al 100% que la noticia llega al fisco, y a partir de ahí estás pillado de por vida. Los registros digitales no ocupan nada y las bases que mantiene la AEAT son la envidia de las autoridades fiscales de cualquier país.

Ésto no significa que te vaya a llegar automáticamente una cartita infame pidiéndote que justifiques el origen de los fondos, que declares cuáles son tus tenencias físicas de metales preciosos, etc. Pero se me ocurren diversas situaciones, y ni siquiera soy experto en la materia, en que la AEAT sacará la lista de contribuyentes de quienes les consta alguna transacción y éstos descubrirán, para su desgracia, que les pueden hacer más de una putadita. No me refiero a una futurible confiscación del oro o la plata ni nada parecido, sino a una situación "normal". Y es que el grado de retorcimiento de la ley a que puede llegar un inspector de hacienda está a alcance de muy poca gente, no necesita ninguna investigación para sacarse, con unos cuantos contribuyentes tirando a humildes (todo gran patrimonio paga por la protección de despachos especializados), un complemento de productividad golosísimo que puede regar con varias gratificaciones al año.

En cuanto a las compras en tiendas europeas desde España, yo siempre he pensado que es un medio relativamente seguro de hacer compras sin que llegue noticia alguna a instituciones demasiados amigas de meter la mano en bolsillo ajeno, pero en una charla con TradingMetales él estaba convencido que llegaba noticia al fisco de la compra igual que si se compraba a una tienda española. No terminé de entender cómo ni entró en muchos más detalles, pero por mi limitada experiencia y lo que he podido informarme, sigo creyendo que no es así. Ni que decir tiene que mucho más seguro que comprar desde aquí es hacerlo físicamente, pero ahí cada uno se moverá según sus posibilidades e inquietudes.

Bueno, y me dejo ya de rollos, sólo advertir una vez más que no soy ningún experto, cada uno que actúe según su mejor entender y que entienda esta parrafada como una reflexión en voz alta.


----------



## max power (19 Jul 2022)

Una posible solucion es comprar fuera de España desde cuenta con iban no español.

Por ponerlo mas dificil. Supongo que como poder saberse, se podria.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Una posible solucion es comprar fuera de España desde cuenta con iban no español.
> 
> Por ponerlo mas dificil. Supongo que como poder saberse, se podria.



No es complicado. La Hacienda española puede requerir información a una entidad financiera sobre una determinada persona que tenga la residencia fiscal en España.

Todo depende del "rastro" que uno deje... pero vamos comprando con cabeza y guardando facturas (por si acaso...) se puede comprar en el extranjero sin mayores problemas. Lo único en que hay que fijarse muy bien es en las cantidades de compra.

Saludos.


----------



## Manzanamiel (19 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> En cuanto a lo que conste en Hacienda como patrimonio, para eso tiene que haber una comunicación de la tienda a Hacienda. En tiendas europeas, nunca me han pedido identificación (DNI), bien es verdad que siempre he evitado las compras "voluminosas", así que por ahí no le va a constar nada a Hacienda.



Yo creo que esto es fundamental, al final sin DNI aunque notificaran a Hacienda, o la Hacienda les requiera (que no creo probable ninguna de las dos cosas), no queda identificada una persona sin el DNI, por mucho que figure el nombre y el domicilio... al menos creo que la identificación de esta manera complicaría un poco la operativa de la AEAT...

Y las tiendas extranjeras de momento no piden el DNI.

También puede plantearse, el que tenga hijos, hacer un pedido a nombre de un hijo, y que ya lo tenga "a su nombre"....lo cual es una ventaja fiscal para el día de mañana....


----------



## Muttley (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## ELOS (19 Jul 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



También dice que si se cierra el grifo energético, se cierra el grifo de dinero al sistema y de las bolsas.
Y muchos creemos que es realmente lo que quieren hacer.


----------



## risto mejido (19 Jul 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Yo creo que esto es fundamental, al final sin DNI aunque notificaran a Hacienda, o la Hacienda les requiera (que no creo probable ninguna de las dos cosas), no queda identificada una persona sin el DNI, por mucho que figure el nombre y el domicilio... al menos creo que la identificación de esta manera complicaría un poco la operativa de la AEAT...
> 
> Y las tiendas extranjeras de momento no piden el DNI.
> 
> También puede plantearse, el que tenga hijos, hacer un pedido a nombre de un hijo, y que ya lo tenga "a su nombre"....lo cual es una ventaja fiscal para el día de mañana....



Cuidado si el hijo es menor, es una donación y tributa como tal, si tienes varios hijos a todos por igual , sino alguno podrá reclamar su parte.
Un conocido fue desheredado por su madre a favor de sus hermanas y lo hizo en vida y mal, mi conocido ni se puso nervioso, luego a través de abogados recuperó su parte y no se que movidas tendría pero sus hermanas fueron condenadas en costas y los abogados los acabaron pagando ellas.
Mira si quieres comprar sin rastro monedas pequeñas de menos de 1000 euros, sin factura, con ticket de compra que no está a tu nombre ningún ticket y pagado en efectivo , sin factura dentro de la legalidad de comprar menos de 1000 euros y efectivo


----------



## Tichy (19 Jul 2022)

En las tiendas extranjeras te piden el nombre, el apellido (recordemos que el segundo apellido no existe) y una dirección de entrega. 
Si te llamas Juan Gómez y tu hijo también y no te piden el DNI ¿para quién es el pedido? 

Que sí, que Hacienda es voraz, arbitraria e injusta, como el resto de las múltiples administraciones, pero comprando en Europa, en pequeñas cantidades y diversificando tiendas y países, creo que las posibilidades de problemas son menos que mínimas.


----------



## Manzanamiel (19 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> En las tiendas extranjeras te piden el nombre, el apellido (recordemos que el segundo apellido no existe) y una dirección de entrega.
> Si te llamas Juan Gómez y tu hijo también y no te piden el DNI ¿para quién es el pedido?



El ejemplo que tú pones es la situación ideal. El mismo nombre, porque en la factura no consta la cuenta de pago, y ese dato dentro de varios años no tendrá ni que conservarse….

En otro caso, tendrías que hacer el pago desde una cuenta del hijo, y si le transfieres tú previamente el dinero ya se considera donación, que es lo que decía Risto Mejido…. (ojo, se considera donación sea el hijo menor o no, en cualquier caso).

Otra cosa es, como todo, ir pasando poco a poco dinero a su cuenta…. Que sigue siendo donación igual pero “más disimulada”….



Y la opción de compras pequeñas y en efectivo es también la solución ideal, con ticket, mientras no lo terminen de prohibir del todo…

Cada vez lo ponen más complicado


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> También dice que si se cierra el grifo energético, se cierra el grifo de dinero al sistema y de las bolsas.
> Y muchos creemos que es realmente lo que quieren hacer.



A las Bolsas no les interesa cerrarlas... menos cuando hay un Crack.

Yo creo que se buscará un Sistema para controlar en lo posible todos los movimientos de nuestro dinero, especialmente el de la "plebe con posibilidades", es decir de aquella que todavía tiene "reservas".

Quizás, si consiguen el Gran Reset, realicen un Control más riguroso de todo lo que tenga que ver con la riqueza, y entendida como tal cualquier activo convertible en dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## Maifrond (19 Jul 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> En las tiendas extranjeras te piden el nombre, el apellido (recordemos que el segundo apellido no existe) y una dirección de entrega.
> Si te llamas Juan Gómez y tu hijo también y no te piden el DNI ¿para quién es el pedido?



Depende, y depende de los ingresos declarados que Juan Gómez hijo realizara , así como de su edad, en el momento de la emisión de esa factura. Una factura a nombre de una persona de 12 años de edad sin ingresos declarados por importe de mil y pico euros, pues como han indicado arriba, huele a donación encubierta.

La factura tiene una cuádruple finalidad:

Nos sirve para demostrar la satisfacción del contrato de compraventa desde la posición del comprador.
Nos indica el plazo de inicio en lo relativo a las garantías que cubren el buen funcionamiento del bien.
Sirve de apoyo instrumental a la hora de calcular plusvalías por las que se debe tributar.
Constituye un elemento esencial para conocer lo sinvergüenza y ladrón que es el Estado.

Monedas de oro se puede comprar en España sin necesidad de entregar el DNI, siempre y cuando el importe de la transacción sea inferior a 1.000 euros, se puede emitir una factura de caja donde se refleja la transacción pero no quien la realiza.

Comprar monedas de plata en España es tirar el dinero, mayor oferta y precios imbatibles fuera de nuestras fronteras lo corroboran.

Hay comunidades autónomas en las que el ISD está muy bonificado, y en determinados casos (volumen) quizá sería conveniente que ..... Y hasta aquí puedo leer.


----------



## ELOS (19 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A las Bolsas no les interesa cerrarlas... menos cuando hay un Crack.
> 
> Yo creo que se buscará un Sistema para controlar en lo posible todos los movimientos de nuestro dinero, especialmente el de la "plebe con posibilidades", es decir de aquella que todavía tiene "reservas".
> 
> ...



Yo también creo en en que todo esto va de control total.
Hasta no se cortan llamándolo El Gran Reseteo


----------



## Maifrond (19 Jul 2022)

Ya se inventó, lo llamaron trueque. 

De todas formas con la clase política que tenemos a nivel supranacional, yo no me preocuparía, el "todo en A" significaría la ruina de muchos chiringuitos financieros y pampurrios a diestro y siniestro. *"Canis caninam non est"*


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

Como lo que comentas se ve venir... pues mucha gente se está moviendo fuera del Sistema financiero... "picoteando" aquí y allí. Si luego servirá o no, no lo podemos saber todavía, pero desde luego esas "opciones" han funcionado a lo largo de la Historia, por lo tanto...

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (19 Jul 2022)

no veo quitar el cash y el anonimato que proporciona por varias razones;

1 la prostitucion se ha de seguir pagando en b
2 las drogas se han de seguir pagando en b
3 el contrabando de armas se ha de seguir pagando en b


tu crees que quienes controlan la prostitucion, el trafico de drogas y de armas lo van a permitir???

yo creo que no, no veo yo a los traficantes de armas o drogas adoptando el patron "aguacate" por ejemplo


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

Hola, romarioblanco: En general, es como dices, pero hay países en Occidente donde la ciudadanía con "posibilidades" empieza a atesorar MPs. Por ejemplo, Suiza, Alemania, EE.UU., etc.

Luego, ya he comentado que hay gente "picoteando" en varios activos más difíciles de controlar por el Sistema. Y ya he dicho también que no sabemos si servirán o no, pero algo tendremos que hacer... No?

Saludos.


----------



## Gusman (19 Jul 2022)

O CBDCs.


----------



## Maifrond (19 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, romarioblanco: En general, es como dices, pero hay países en Occidente donde la ciudadanía con "posibilidades" empieza a atesorar MPs. Por ejemplo, Suiza, Alemania, EE.UU., etc.



El otro día leía una entrevista que hicieron a Selco Begovic, un bosnio al que la guerra del 92 le aisló en un pueblo de 40.000 habitantes sin ningún tipo de respaldo por parte de las autoridades. Sin sanidad, sin seguridad, sin luz, sin agua, sin alimentos.... sin nada. 

Comentaba lo útil que fue el papel moneda cuando se agotaron las reservas de papel de baño y lo sorprendentemente menos mal que lo pasaron aquellos que tenían algo de valor con lo que poder hacer trueque, bien conocimientos sobre alguna materia (mecánicos, enfermeros, ...) bien artículos de primera necesidad (alimentos, agua, higiene), y que en situaciones de esa envergadura, el oro continúa jugando un papel tal, que puede significar la diferencia entre comer y no comer.

Mientras en unos países los gobiernos dan pautas de ahorro en metales y aprovisionamiento de alimentos para dos o tres semanas, aquí nos indican que juguemos con las persianas. Cuestiones de estilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> El otro día leía una entrevista que hicieron a Selco Begovic, un bosnio al que la guerra del 92 le aisló en un pueblo de 40.000 habitantes sin ningún tipo de respaldo por parte de las autoridades. Sin sanidad, sin seguridad, sin luz, sin agua, sin alimentos.... sin nada.
> 
> Comentaba lo útil que fue el papel moneda cuando se agotaron las reservas de papel de baño y lo sorprendentemente menos mal que lo pasaron aquellos que tenían algo de valor con lo que poder hacer trueque, bien conocimientos sobre alguna materia (mecánicos, enfermeros, ...) bien artículos de primera necesidad (alimentos, agua, higiene), y que en situaciones de esa envergadura, el oro continúa jugando un papel tal, que puede significar la diferencia entre comer y no comer.
> 
> Mientras en unos países los gobiernos dan pautas de ahorro en metales y aprovisionamiento de alimentos para dos o tres semanas, aquí nos indican que juguemos con las persianas. Cuestiones de estilo.



En estos tiempos, y también lo han sido SIEMPRE, invertir en Despensa, Medicamentos, etc. han constituido formas de "picotear" y, de paso, drenar dinero del Sistema.

Además, sabemos que en momentos muy "complejos" hay formas de intercambios que son más sencillas de lo que algunos puedan imaginar. Por ejemplo, en el mundo árabe hasta los dátiles han sido "dinero"...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> El otro día leía una entrevista que hicieron a Selco Begovic, un bosnio al que la guerra del 92 le aisló en un pueblo de 40.000 habitantes sin ningún tipo de respaldo por parte de las autoridades. Sin sanidad, sin seguridad, sin luz, sin agua, sin alimentos.... sin nada.
> 
> Comentaba lo útil que fue el papel moneda cuando se agotaron las reservas de papel de baño y lo sorprendentemente menos mal que lo pasaron aquellos que tenían algo de valor con lo que poder hacer trueque, bien conocimientos sobre alguna materia (mecánicos, enfermeros, ...) bien artículos de primera necesidad (alimentos, agua, higiene), y que en situaciones de esa envergadura, el oro continúa jugando un papel tal, que puede significar la diferencia entre comer y no comer.
> 
> Mientras en unos países los gobiernos dan pautas de ahorro en metales y aprovisionamiento de alimentos para dos o tres semanas, aquí nos indican que juguemos con las persianas. Cuestiones de estilo.




Si el oro significara la diferencia entre comer y no comer, pero mejor tener 300 latas de atun compradas a 100 euros que 1 onza de oro comprada a 1700 euros.

Cuando llegue la ora de comer o no comer como mucho os dare una lata de atun por vuestra onza y aun asi me lo pensare mucho.

Igual que paso con las mascarillas, suerte tuvisteis de que el virus al final fuera un mierdon incapaz de eliminar a la poblacion mundial, si no me habria gustado saber si habriais cambiado vuestras onzas por mis mascarillas o si habria tenido luego que ir a recogerlas y arrancarlas de vuestras frias manos.


----------



## Argénteo (19 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Una posible solucion es comprar fuera de España desde cuenta con iban no español.
> 
> Por ponerlo mas dificil. Supongo que como poder saberse, se podria.



Es un plus de seguridad siempre y cuando no envíes los fondos desde España, porque en este segundo caso es más fácil que te fichen y un día te pidan los movimientos de la cuenta que haciendo una transferencia directamente desde una cuenta española.

Al principio los bancos no hicieron mucho caso a la Ley de prevención del blanqueo de capitales y de la financiación del terrorismo, pero cuando empezaron a aflorar casos de blanqueo que estaban escapando a todo control y se empezó a hablar de fuertes multas y posibles delitos, se volvieron más papistas que el Papa.

Como alternativa, por ahora los neobancos no colaboran apenas con la AEAT, hacen lo imprescindible para que no les empuren, puede ser porque apenas si tienen personal o que traten de ganar cuota de mercado entre los desencantados con la banca tradicional, conspiranoicos, burbujos, etc.


----------



## Maifrond (19 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si el oro significara la diferencia entre comer y no comer, pero mejor tener 300 latas de atun compradas a 100 euros que 1 onza de oro comprada a 1700 euros.
> 
> Cuando llegue la ora de comer o no comer como mucho os dare una lata de atun por vuestra onza y aun asi me lo pensare mucho.
> 
> Igual que paso con las mascarillas, suerte tuvisteis de que el virus al final fuera un mierdon incapaz de eliminar a la poblacion mundial, si no me habria gustado saber si habriais cambiado vuestras onzas por mis mascarillas o si habria tenido luego que ir a recogerlas y arrancarlas de vuestras frias manos.



¿Quién le ha dicho que yo tenga oro? Su nivel de comprensión lectora está a la misma altura que su conocimiento de la lengua Española. Mientras intenta comprender el significado de lo que le he expuesto, puede ir encasillando las palabras correctas dentro de su estéril intervención.

Atún, hora, daré, atún, así, población, habría, habríais, habría, frías


----------



## Tichy (20 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Depende, y depende de los ingresos declarados que Juan Gómez hijo realizara , así como de su edad, en el momento de la emisión de esa factura. Una factura a nombre de una persona de 12 años de edad sin ingresos declarados por importe de mil y pico euros, pues como han indicado arriba, huele a donación encubierta.
> 
> La factura tiene una cuádruple finalidad:
> 
> ...



No es eso. Lo que quiero decir es que una factura de una tienda alemana, con un solo apellido y sin DNI, con un nombre común y una dirección de entrega que puede ser la del trabajo o la de la mercería de tu primo, no es algo que deba preocupar de cara a los rastreos del Gran Hermano, que es voraz sí, pero afortunadamente poco internacional, al menos de momento.


----------



## Gusman (20 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si el oro significara la diferencia entre comer y no comer, pero mejor tener 300 latas de atun compradas a 100 euros que 1 onza de oro comprada a 1700 euros.
> 
> Cuando llegue la ora de comer o no comer como mucho os dare una lata de atun por vuestra onza y aun asi me lo pensare mucho.
> 
> Igual que paso con las mascarillas, suerte tuvisteis de que el virus al final fuera un mierdon incapaz de eliminar a la poblacion mundial, si no me habria gustado saber si habriais cambiado vuestras onzas por mis mascarillas o si habria tenido luego que ir a recogerlas y arrancarlas de vuestras frias manos.



Ve preparando alguna receta de latun, ladrillo y mascarillas porque te las vas a comer en no mucho tiempo. Y vete a la guarderia que ahi no desentonas y nadie habla de metales dorados.


----------



## OBDC (20 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ve preparando alguna receta de latun, ladrillo y mascarillas porque te las vas a comer en no mucho tiempo. Y vete a la guarderia que ahi no desentonas y nadie habla de metales dorados.









Buena exhibición de quien manda

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (20 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Buena exhibición de quien manda
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Ya esta la otra multicuenta del analfabeto granaino. Ya estamos todos. Me voy a dormir. Os dejo que os citeis mutuamente, os dais thanks y os comais las pollas.


----------



## OBDC (20 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ya esta la otra multicuenta del analfabeto granaino. Ya estamos todos. Me voy a dormir. Os dejo que os citeis mutuamente, os dais thanks y os comais las pollas.



Otra vez con la polla en la boca.....
Me voy a desayunar antes que me digas cochinadas por el privado 








Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Gusman (20 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Otra vez con la polla en la boca.....
> Me voy a desayunar antes que me digas cochinadas por el privado
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



A desayunar pollas, como acostumbras. Que te aproveche.


----------



## OBDC (20 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> A desayunar pollas, como acostumbras. Que te aproveche.



Sigo esperando que me [nos] cuentes a todos en el foro que significan esos honguitos tan chulos entrelazados y tirando un chorro de esporas de tu avatar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Una posible solucion es comprar fuera de España desde cuenta con iban no español.
> 
> Por ponerlo mas dificil. Supongo que como poder saberse, se podria.



Pues yo ese escenario lo veo peligroso. ¿Qué hace un ciudadano normal que reside de manera habitual en España, que únicamente viaja fuera de España un par de semanas al año, y siempre por vacaciones, con una cuenta en un banco que no opera en España? ¿Qué trama? Se preguntó el Inspector de Hacienda.

Metales en Europa se pueden comprar sin ningún problema, como persona física, si no se quiere hacer transferencias, algunas páginas admiten tarjeta, de igual manera se paga la mercancía, pero digamos que el canal y las consecuencias son distintas. Eso si no se quiere emplear PayPal, que muchas aceptan y difumina algo más que una simple transferencia. Lógicamente me refiero a cantidades hasta 2 o 3k euros.

La compra de metales no es ningún delito, y dudo mucho que alguna Edelmetallgeschäfte ande enviando información a la Agencia Tributaria Española sobre las compras que Paco ha realizado en su establecimiento, porque de ser así, lo haría cualquier comercio ¿no? ¿Os imagináis la de residentes en España que realizan diariamente compras online a establecimientos situados en Europa?

¿Y cuál es el problema? ¿Que un día un Inspector pregunte por esas compras? ¿Y? ¿Pasamos el límite para estar obligados al IP? ¿Hemos realizado ventas de esos productos y hemos sido tan estupendos de poner como forma de pago el número de cuenta habitual y resulta que tenemos una media de 150 ingresos mensuales de 150 sujetos?

El problema no está en comprar, sino en lo que viene después. Sí, es cierto, el Desgobierno puede aprobar una Ley que ejecute el art. 128 de la CE, donde se dice que toda la riqueza del país, en sus diferentes formas, y con independencia del titular, se encontrará subordinada al interés general. ¿Y? todavía tenemos en vigor la Ley de 16 de diciembre de 1954 sobre expropiación forzosa, y tan pichis. Antes que el Desgobierno de un giro en este sentido, se abre la famosa mina de Uganda y cae el Psyche 16 en la Casa de Campo.


----------



## INE (20 Jul 2022)

Tan fácil como ir a Andorra que no tiene limite de pago en efectivo.


----------



## ELOS (20 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> no veo quitar el cash y el anonimato que proporciona por varias razones;
> 
> 1 la prostitucion se ha de seguir pagando en b
> 2 las drogas se han de seguir pagando en b
> ...



Es que lo de eliminar el dinero en B no va de economía, va de CONTROL.
Acaso sabemos lo que se gastan nuestros políticos euro a euro?
Sabías por ej. que nuestros señores diputados han renovado la flota de coches con unos flamantes Audi A8 ? Quién sabía enterado de eso en éste país?

No les hace falta anonimato para cometer sus robos y fechorías.
Los titos, Soros,Klaus, Gates, etc nos dicen sin pudor lo que va a suceder en el mundo paso a paso . Qué anonimato necesitan ?


----------



## OBDC (20 Jul 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> A desayunar pollas, como acostumbras. Que te aproveche.



Que tal amigo? Como va el calor sin aire acondicionado? Un buen abanico es una solucion ideal para foreros pobres con avatares de hongos eyaculantes.
Pero eso ya lo sabías pirata.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es que lo de eliminar el dinero en B no va de economía, va de CONTROL.



Totalmente. Esto va de control, control y más control. Sin embargo, lo que hay en juego no es 'simplemente' la desaparición del dinero físico y su paso a lo digital o electrónico (cosa que ya sería -y será- enormemente grave), sino que, yendo más al fondo, lo que se pretende es cambiar la misma concepción de lo que es y ha sido hasta el momento el "dinero". 

Porque hasta la fecha, cualquier persona podía, con su dinero, adquirir los productos que estimase oportuno sin que nadie pudiera ponerle límites estando limitado por tanto por la cantidad de 'dinero' que se tuviese; pero en el nuevo paradigma que está por venir, lo que se pretende es que uno pueda adquirir productos no en base a la cantidad de dinero y a su deseo de adquirirlos sino en base a la asignación que le corresponda por su huella de carbono (a modo de créditos de energía: el sueño tecnocrático). Así, la concepción o filosofía del dinero cambiará de forma radical pasando a ser el dinero, como comento, un saldo o crédito en el que uno no será libre de gastarlo como desee sino que le será impuesto en qué puede o no puede gastarlo y en qué plazos, o si puede o no gastarlo en función de su huella de carbono o por su buen comportamiento (crédito social). 

Por tanto, más allá de la desaparición del dinero físico en aras del control casi total, el cambio profundo que se busca es en la misma filosofía del dinero.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Jul 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Totalmente. Esto va de control, control y más control. Sin embargo, lo que hay en juego no es 'simplemente' la desaparición del dinero físico y su paso a lo digital o electrónico (cosa que ya sería -y será- enormemente grave), sino que, yendo más al fondo, lo que se pretende es cambiar la misma concepción de lo que es y ha sido hasta el momento el "dinero".
> 
> Porque hasta la fecha, cualquier persona podía, con su dinero, adquirir los productos que estimase oportuno sin que nadie pudiera ponerle límites estando limitado por tanto por la cantidad de 'dinero' que se tuviese; pero en el nuevo paradigma que está por venir, lo que se pretende es que uno pueda adquirir productos no en base a la cantidad de dinero y a su deseo de adquirirlos sino en base a la asignación que le corresponda por su huella de carbono (a modo de créditos de energía: el sueño tecnocrático). Así, la concepción o filosofía del dinero cambiará de forma radical pasando a ser el dinero, como comento, un saldo o crédito en el que uno no será libre de gastarlo como desee sino que le será impuesto en qué puede o no puede gastarlo y en qué plazos, o si puede o no gastarlo en función de su huella de carbono o por su buen comportamiento (crédito social).
> 
> Por tanto, más allá de la desaparición del dinero físico en aras del control casi total, el cambio profundo que se busca es en la misma filosofía del dinero.



La última frase es para enmarcar y el ser humano necesita poder almacenar valor , si tú dinero no es tuyo ( como buscan con el euro digital) se buscarán otras cosas, es una colectivización total de la sociedad con un banco central al frente , y en estos tiempos el individualismo va a ser la salvación


----------



## FranMen (20 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues yo ese escenario lo veo peligroso. ¿Qué hace un ciudadano normal que reside de manera habitual en España, que únicamente viaja fuera de España un par de semanas al año, y siempre por vacaciones, con una cuenta en un banco que no opera en España? ¿Qué trama? Se preguntó el Inspector de Hacienda.
> 
> Metales en Europa se pueden comprar sin ningún problema, como persona física, si no se quiere hacer transferencias, algunas páginas admiten tarjeta, de igual manera se paga la mercancía, pero digamos que el canal y las consecuencias son distintas. Eso si no se quiere emplear PayPal, que muchas aceptan y difumina algo más que una simple transferencia. Lógicamente me refiero a cantidades hasta 2 o 3k euros.
> 
> ...



Esa ley se aprobó recientemente y se creó una lista de metales estratégicos


----------



## FranMen (20 Jul 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es que lo de eliminar el dinero en B no va de economía, va de CONTROL.
> Acaso sabemos lo que se gastan nuestros políticos euro a euro?
> Sabías por ej. que nuestros señores diputados han renovado la flota de coches con unos flamantes Audi A8 ? Quién sabía enterado de eso en éste país?
> 
> ...



Exacto, ellos podrán alegar inmunidad diplomática como en Arma letal 


Por cierto siempre hemos sido rebaño pero no es lo mismo unas vacas que sueltan a pastar por el monte que unas vacas encerradas en un corral comiendo mierda. Hemos pasado de lo primero a lo segundo y los carniceros están afilando los cuchillos para sacrificarnos.

La naturaleza siempre se abre camino, yo no se cual será la mejor forma ¿tierras, MPs, alimentos, ferretería, medicamentos…? Algunos sobrevivirán a la masacre, no podemos ser pasivos aunque no seamos los que acertemos. Alguna estrategia será la adecuada, nunca lo será ser pasivo ante lo que está pasando


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Totalmente. Esto va de control, control y más control.



Discrepo, si la cuestión fuera en control, el cambio se produciría a nivel global. De nada sirve si se sustrae el dinero físico de nuestras vidas si se puede establecer un sistema alternativo con la moneda local del país que tenemos en frontera.

Esto va de exterminio, las medidas se focalizan en una zona muy acotada del globo, y es que ya empieza a ser molesto para algunos que otros vivan con ciertas comodidades. Eso de comer carne roja cuando place, poner la casa a 19º en verano o 25º en invierno, abrir el grifo y tener agua potable, bajar al super y poder consumir alimentos no correspondientes a la estación en la que nos encontramos, y tantas otras cosas que hasta hace 60 años en España no todos tenían, molesta. Y esto multiplicado por el número de países cuyos ciudadanos viven con relativa comodidad, no resulta producente para determinados intereses.

El control es el medio, la forma de llegar a un objetivo, y éste no parece que sea el aumentar el nivel de confort de los ciudadanos de a pie. ¿Objetivo? Exterminar el concepto de vida que hoy conocemos, y si por el camino alguien cae, pues menor es la huella de carbono.


----------



## FranMen (20 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Discrepo, si la cuestión fuera en control, el cambio se produciría a nivel global. De nada sirve si se sustrae el dinero físico de nuestras vidas si se puede establecer un sistema alternativo con la moneda local del país que tenemos en frontera.
> 
> Esto va de exterminio, las medidas se focalizan en una zona muy acotada del globo, y es que ya empieza a ser molesto para algunos que otros vivan con ciertas comodidades. Eso de comer carne roja cuando place, poner la casa a 19º en verano o 25º en invierno, abrir el grifo y tener agua potable, bajar al super y poder consumir alimentos no correspondientes a la estación en la que nos encontramos, y tantas otras cosas que hasta hace 60 años en España no todos tenían, molesta. Y esto multiplicado por el número de países cuyos ciudadanos viven con relativa comodidad, no resulta producente para determinados intereses.
> 
> El control es el medio, la forma de llegar a un objetivo, y éste no parece que sea el aumentar el nivel de confort de los ciudadanos de a pie. ¿Objetivo? Exterminar el concepto de vida que hoy conocemos, y si por el camino alguien cae, pues menor es la huella de carbono.



¿Control poblacional? Le suena
Matar a los que “sobran” ¿no es la mayor forma de demostrar control?


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Esa ley se aprobó recientemente y se creó una lista de metales estratégicos



¿Qué Ley es?


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Control poblacional? Le suena



Sí, pero no dirigido a toda la población. Interesa controlar la población de aquellos lugares que consumen recursos energéticos y poseen ciertos derechos de reciente adquisición. 

La población de aquellos lugares que viven en la miseria, prácticamente sin derechos y subsistiendo entre toneladas de mierda, puede seguir como hasta ahora.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Discrepo, si la cuestión fuera en control, el cambio se produciría a nivel global. De nada sirve si se sustrae el dinero físico de nuestras vidas si se puede establecer un sistema alternativo con la moneda local del país que tenemos en frontera.
> 
> Esto va de exterminio, las medidas se focalizan en una zona muy acotada del globo, y es que ya empieza a ser molesto para algunos que otros vivan con ciertas comodidades. Eso de comer carne roja cuando place, poner la casa a 19º en verano o 25º en invierno, abrir el grifo y tener agua potable, bajar al super y poder consumir alimentos no correspondientes a la estación en la que nos encontramos, y tantas otras cosas que hasta hace 60 años en España no todos tenían, molesta. Y esto multiplicado por el número de países cuyos ciudadanos viven con relativa comodidad, no resulta producente para determinados intereses.
> 
> El control es el medio, la forma de llegar a un objetivo, y éste no parece que sea el aumentar el nivel de confort de los ciudadanos de a pie. ¿Objetivo? Exterminar el concepto de vida que hoy conocemos, y si por el camino alguien cae, pues menor es la huella de carbono.



Por descontado que todo esto va de cambio de modo de vida (sobre todo en Europa) y de exterminio de gran parte de la población. Yo me estaba refiriendo en particular a la desaparición del efectivo. Y en cuanto al control, va a ser a nivel global, pero el plan va por fases.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Sí, pero no dirigido a toda la población. Interesa controlar la población de aquellos lugares que consumen recursos energéticos y poseen ciertos derechos de reciente adquisición.
> 
> La población de aquellos lugares que viven en la miseria, prácticamente sin derechos y subsistiendo entre toneladas de mierda, puede seguir como hasta ahora.



Si comes raíces y bebes de los charcos no eres un gran problema. El problema, en efecto, es la 'existencia' de aquellos que consumen.


----------



## FranMen (20 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Sí, pero no dirigido a toda la población. Interesa controlar la población de aquellos lugares que consumen recursos energéticos y poseen ciertos derechos de reciente adquisición.
> 
> La población de aquellos lugares que viven en la miseria, prácticamente sin derechos y subsistiendo entre toneladas de mierda, puede seguir como hasta ahora.



Eso es obvio, el que no consume no es problema


----------



## FranMen (20 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Qué Ley es?



Búscala, son tantos hilos e información en estos dos años y pico y yo estoy cada día más perezoso


----------



## FranMen (20 Jul 2022)

Estamos entre la espada y la pared. La espada está clara: los psicopatas que nos gobiernan. La pared muchos no la ven, es la masa de borregos estúpidos que por una brizna de hierba pisotean al que esté delante


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

El efectivo a nivel global no va a desaparecer,


FranMen dijo:


> Búscala, son tantos hilos e información en estos dos años y pico y yo estoy cada día más perezoso



Eso hice antes de preguntarle, pero no di con ella, ni en el foro ni en el buscador del BOE. No me suena ninguna disposición legislativa al respecto, quizá la pasara por alto o no se le diera la suficiente publicidad. De un tiempo a esta parte, hay cuestiones que nada más publicarse pasan al fondo del cajón, es como si se pretendiera que algo que debe ser de conocimiento público al mismo tiempo no lo fuera.

Gracias, seguiré buscando.


----------



## FranMen (20 Jul 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> El efectivo a nivel global no va a desaparecer,
> 
> 
> Eso hice antes de preguntarle, pero no di con ella, ni en el foro ni en el buscador del BOE. No me suena ninguna disposición legislativa al respecto, quizá la pasara por alto o no se le diera la suficiente publicidad. De un tiempo a esta parte, hay cuestiones que nada más publicarse pasan al fondo del cajón, es como si se pretendiera que algo que debe ser de conocimiento público al mismo tiempo no lo fuera.
> ...



Una búsqueda de dos segundos:








La Moncloa. 12/05/2022. La modificación de la ley de Seguridad Nacional continúa su tramitación parlamentaria tras superar el debate de totalidad [Prensa/Actualidad/Presidencia, Relaciones con las Cortes y Memoria Democrática]


jueves, 12 de mayo de 2022. La modificación de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional continúa su tramitación, una vez superado el debate a la totalidad en el Congreso. La defensa del Proyecto de Ley ha corrido a cargo del ministro de la Presidencia, Relaciones con las Cortes y Memoria Democrática, Félix...




www.lamoncloa.gob.es


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una búsqueda de dos segundos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero es un proyecto, si no estoy equivocado la Ley de Seguridad Nacional, desde que entró en vigor en 2015, no ha sufrido modificación alguna. Hasta que no esté publicado en BOE, todo humo, chismes y pánico.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Jul 2022)

Creo que la noticia merece hilo propio:






Ucrania tiene que pagar sus importaciones con ORO. Algunos países ya no aceptan papelitos...


Los proveedores de Ucrania, al menos algunos de ellos, están exigiendo oro a cambio de el suministro de bienes que resultan imprescindibles para su economía: https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/ukraine-cbank-has-sold-over-12-bln-its-gold-reserves-during-war-deputy-head-2022-07-17/ El banco...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Maifrond (20 Jul 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que la noticia merece hilo propio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tardará en salir a la palestra algún indigente mental Gñi-Gñi-Gñi diciendo que los proveedores no tienen ni pvta idea y que la moneda del futuro es el latún y que balas y que la mina de Uganda y que almaceno gasolina debajo de la cama.

Si los Zelenskis necesitan oro, quizá puedan acudir al COMEX, por lo visto allí hay a patadas, ¿no?


----------



## Jake el perro (20 Jul 2022)

El oro está cayendo, ¿Veis buen momento para comprar?

Yo creo que sí


----------



## risto mejido (21 Jul 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que la noticia merece hilo propio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí también lo comentan, lo que no se entiende es que las 15 tn que tenían se las llevaron los americanos en 2014 y sin embargo siguen vendiendo, se comenta que el oro para importar algún país se lo está dando para que no caiga, no entiendo nada
Saludos




__





The Price Of 'Liberation': Is Ukraine Dumping Its Gold Again? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## risto mejido (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jul 2022)

Alguna vez ha subido ?...


----------



## TomBolillo (21 Jul 2022)

Oro (en $) y plata (en € y $) reventaron con suma facilidad los mínimos de 52 semanas y nos ponemos ya en precios pre pandemia, y eso a pesar de que en el entorno pre-madmaxistico en el cual nos encontramos nos debería estar salvaguardando el capital. Sin animo de querer darle cancha a los troletes habituales (H. Dubitativo y el granadino con sus múltiples multis), pero joder, menuda ruina. En mi caso voy haciendo DCA desde el 2014 que me creé la cuenta en este foro, así que ni tan mal. Pero ves a contarle a los que han entrado desde el inicio de la plandemia hasta esta parte a ver la gracia que les hace. Anda que pagar bullion entre 29 - 32 € y verlo ahora en 22 €... Que si manipulación y demás milongas.... Bien, entonces para que comprar algo que de partida sabes que está trucado? "Es que a estos precios lo mejor es comprar papel", no sería eso alimentar a la bestia? Sí, esa misma bestia a la que precisamente criticamos. Entonces en qué quedamos?


----------



## OBDC (21 Jul 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Oro (en $) y plata (en € y $) reventaron con suma facilidad los mínimos de 52 semanas y nos ponemos ya en precios pre pandemia, y eso a pesar de que en el entorno pre-madmaxistico en el cual nos encontramos nos debería estar salvaguardando el capital. Sin animo de querer darle cancha a los troletes habituales (H. Dubitativo y el granadino con sus múltiples multis), pero joder, menuda ruina. En mi caso voy haciendo DCA desde el 2014 que me creé la cuenta en este foro, así que ni tan mal. Pero ves a contarle a los que han entrado desde el inicio de la plandemia hasta esta parte a ver la gracia que les hace. Anda que pagar bullion entre 29 - 32 € y verlo ahora en 22 €... Que si manipulación y demás milongas.... Bien, entonces para que comprar algo que de partida sabes que está trucado? "Es que a estos precios lo mejor es comprar papel", no sería eso alimentar a la bestia? Sí, esa misma bestia a la que precisamente criticamos. Entonces en qué quedamos?



Buena reflexión y demuestra tu independencia de opinión la capacidad de auticritica.
Se agradece encontrar gente honesta.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Jul 2022)

Y la vida pasa y Hoctuvhre no llega...y JP Morgan, Soros, Rostchild y Rockefeller siguen haciendo lo q les sale los huevos...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Jul 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y la vida pasa y Hoctuvhre no llega...y JP Morgan, Soros, Rostchild y Rockefeller siguen haciendo lo q les sale los huevos...



¿Quién?


----------



## risto mejido (21 Jul 2022)

__





Silver: Buyer of "Up To a Billion Dollars" in Eagle Coins Emerges | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*Plata: surge comprador de "hasta mil millones de dólares" en Eagle Coins


Historia de la ballena águila plateada*

*Escrito por Goldfix Substack*
Hay una historia que circula de una _mujer multimillonaria de Texas _que ha comprado una gran cantidad de Silver Eagles y tiene la intención de comprar más. Esto fue revelado por el comerciante de monedas Andy Schechtman de Miles Franklin Precious Metals , quien supuestamente completó su pedido. A partir de este escrito, nadie ha averiguado la veracidad de la afirmación.
Como participantes del mercado en el espacio durante algún tiempo, *asumimos que hay algo de verdad en las compras recientes según lo declarado por el orador con un toque de hipérbole sobre las posibles compras futuras según lo transmitido por el cliente. *De lo contrario, ¿quién puede saberlo?
Las declaraciones clave para nosotros fueron:

_“El *cliente quiere que le digamos al mundo *que hizo este pedido”_
_“ *Ella afirma que *este es el primero de varios, hasta mil millones de dólares de pedidos que quiere realizar”_
Hemos visto esto antes, y lo más probable es que tú también. *El pedido probablemente era real y probablemente había distorsionado las primas de plata durante meses debido a la escasez de suministro. *Las órdenes posteriores no son un hecho, pero pueden suceder. 1 Las dos frases enumeradas anteriormente son muy específicas y están diseñadas para hacer una declaración genuina sin poner en riesgo al hablante. El orador, hasta donde sabemos, es un profesional de confianza con una gran comprensión de las implicaciones.
*Clip ballena águila plateada...*
H /T Scottsdale Mint , _video fuente en el que se hacen varias declaraciones geopolíticas razonables más allá de la historia principal._
Históricamente, usted anuncia después de llenarse, no antes. *Por lo tanto, este pedido podría ser una explicación legítima de la rigidez de la prima en los últimos meses. *Pero no conocemos a nadie que haya dicho que pueda comprar $ mil millones más después de comprar "solo" $ 50 millones de algo. La primera vez para todo tal vez. Si las monedas se compraron de hecho y se comprará _cualquier cantidad más_ en el futuro, entonces esta "ballena" nos hizo un servicio público a todos al permitir que el distribuidor lo revelara.
*Suponga que el pedido era real, el pedido se completó en la fuente y las primas seguirán siendo altas hasta agosto. Si ella compra más, tienen que subir más. Si no, se derrumbarán. *Esa es la forma en que vamos a ver esto. El cisne negro es si a los demás les entra la fiebre de comprar. El futuro nos dirá más.
Lo que nos lleva a la última vez que una persona anunció su optimismo, solo para, a partir de ayer, salir de sus compras mientras le decía a la gente que no vendería y que su activo era el futuro del dinero.


----------



## FranMen (21 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000 millones $= 33 millones de eagles? Algunos vuelan alto. Tendrían que hacer una tirada especial para esa persona. Es la producción de un año normal


----------



## ELOS (21 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que se echará para atrás.

Se negará rotundamente a que le cobren los gastos de envío


----------



## FranMen (21 Jul 2022)

Quién dijo manipulación? Nah 





JPMorgan Gold-Spoofer Admits "It Was Open Strategy On The Desk" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## OBDC (21 Jul 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y la vida pasa y Hoctuvhre no llega...y JP Morgan, Soros, Rostchild y Rockefeller siguen haciendo lo q les sale los huevos...



Mientras el voto de las masas se compren con crédito, a que gobierno se le va a ocurrir decir que el ahorro, el sacrificio y la austeridad es buena?
Antes lloverá mucho guano al que no sepa sobrevivir con esas reglas del juego.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## risto mejido (21 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> 1000 millones $= 33 millones de eagles? Algunos vuelan alto. Tendrían que hacer una tirada especial para esa persona. Es la producción de un año normal



En wallstreetsilver en reddit salió una pila de un tipo que contando monsterbox y pales de lingotes de 1k onzas de comex salían más de 10 toneladas de plata


----------



## FranMen (22 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> En wallstreetsilver en reddit salió una pila de un tipo que contando monsterbox y pales de lingotes de 1k onzas de comex salían más de 10 toneladas de plata








Moneda American Eagle 1 Onza Plata - Andorrano Joyería


Moneda American Eagle 1 Onza Plata. El dolar de plata más cotizado y con mejor precio. Otras monedas de onza disponibles




www.andorrano-joyeria.com


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (22 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Las noticias amarillistas hasta en el mundo metalero.
> 
> Ahora todos los youtubers anglos con la tontería de la multimillonaria que ha comprado nosecuantos millones en onzas de plata.
> 
> ...



Las mujeres normales apilan joyas de oro. Cosas que puedan lucir y transportar ellas solas sin tirar de machos.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Las noticias amarillistas hasta en el mundo metalero.
> 
> Ahora todos los youtubers anglos con la tontería de la multimillonaria que ha comprado nosecuantos millones en onzas de plata.
> 
> ...



Tenía que ser mujer para que no fuera machista ;-)


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (22 Jul 2022)

El oro es siempre a largo plazo. Para especilar, mejor jugar con papel.
Cuando entró el euro en España estaba la onza de oro sobre 300 euros. Para el que en aquella época cambió fajos de pesetas por euros, o dejo en efectivo los jugosos beneficios de la burbuja (los que salieron pronto todavía podían pillar la onza a menos de 500), y aún los conservan (y yo conozco a algunos), no sólo la caída de poder adquisitivo de su bancolchon ha sido brutal, sino que habiéndolo guardado en oro estaría incluso ganando ya que el euro aún no sé ha devaluado tanto como ha incrementado su masa monetaria (ya llegará) 
Y antes de hablar de liquidez del oro, hablemos de la liquidez de los billetes de 500. Si hay que elegir entre tener 500 billetes púrpura y 500 onzas de oro desde 2005 hasta hoy, creo que la elección correcta es obvia, aunque esas mismas personas a día de hoy sigan sin verlo.


----------



## kikepm (22 Jul 2022)

Cuanto comentario troll últimamente.

La situación de la plata es idónea para aquellos que aún no han terminado de hacer sus deberes en físico, quien mantenga un exceso de liquidez puede cargar aún a precios de derribo. Y si baja mucho más el papel sin hacerlo el físico, comprar papel e intercambiar por físico en la subida.

Lo que no va a suceder es que el Fiat se revalorice en el medio plazo, por lo que cualquier cantidad de plata es una inversión ganadora.

Y no deberíamos descartar un escenario cuasi hiperinflacionario, la confianza en que los bancos centrales harán todo lo que sea necesario para evitar la destrucción de la moneda no están garantizados, por una razón muy sencilla. Cuando comiencen las quiebras derivadas de las subidas de tipos, se alzarán voces que exigirán tablas de salvación y chalecos salvavidas para todos.

La alternativa deflacionaria es aterradora para los bancos centrales, hasta el punto de que su balance puede ponerse en pérdidas irreparables.

En mi opinión, la mejor alternativa que les queda es dejar la inflación correr y mentir al máximo en los índices con la esperanza inútil de que lograrán engañar a la masa de borregos. Pero no funcionará.

Ademas hay un riesgo gravisimo asociado a dejar correr la inflación. La idea de que la inflacion es una variable controlable una vez desatada es una ficción propia de mentes estatalizadas. En realidad se parece mucho más a un monstruo liberado en el parque infantil, sediento de sangre, con unos pocos cuidadores armados con varitas mágicas.

Compra oro, plata o en su defecto BTC. Es lo único que protegerá tus ahorros.

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sebboh (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## kikepm (22 Jul 2022)

Una cosa es engañar a la masa para que se inocule un fármaco experimental ineficaz e inseguro, lo cual lograron por medio del terror, y otra muy diferente es engañar a las amas de casa con respecto a la cantidad de alimentos y bienes de consumo que pueden comprar con dinero.



Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ESC (22 Jul 2022)

Es el poder del relato oficial y el relato oficial de esta década va a resultar interesante.

Cuando les venga en gana podrán señalar medias verdades. No lo descarto y no me sorprendería.

Como por ejemplo, puede que dentro de unos años le digan a la población que todo se debe a la impresora en un mercado global y que la única solución viable es adoptar una única moneda a nivel global basada en materias primas que luego se pasarán por el forro de los cojones metiendo la deuda por el medio.

De la noche a la mañana todo el mundo será experto en economía y empezarán a echar pestes de la impresora o lo que sea.... y todo el mundo coincidirá en que hay que adoptar un bancor en manos del FMI o que debemos adoptar un banco central mundial o lo que sea.

Ganado. Somos auténtico ganado.


----------



## sebboh (22 Jul 2022)

es el precio que toca pagar para luchar contra putin!


----------



## trukutruku (22 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Cuanto comentario troll últimamente.
> 
> La situación de la plata es idónea para aquellos que aún no han terminado de hacer sus deberes en físico, quien mantenga un exceso de liquidez puede cargar aún a precios de derribo. Y si baja mucho más el papel sin hacerlo el físico, comprar papel e intercambiar por físico en la subida.
> 
> ...



no te recuerda la situación a 1929? en sus años inmediatamente anteriores y posteriores (+-4 años)


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (22 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Las noticias amarillistas hasta en el mundo metalero.
> 
> Ahora todos los youtubers anglos con la tontería de la multimillonaria que ha comprado nosecuantos millones en onzas de plata.
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes una. Desde 2006 que me compre un libro de Ron Paul.


----------



## Alberto1989 (22 Jul 2022)

¿Momento de hacerse el tour por paises quebrados comprando oro?


----------



## Maifrond (22 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> ¿Momento de hacerse el tour por paises quebrados comprando oro?



Por supuesto, puedes empezar por España.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Jul 2022)

Zimbabwe: RBZ Says Gold Coin Buyers Will Need to Prove Source of Funds


The central bank recently announced the introduction of the gold coins as a store of value amid soaring inflation and depreciation of the local Zimbabwean dollar against major currencies.




allafrica.com





Más detalles sobre las monedas de oro que acuña el banco central de Zimbabue. Parece que las distribuye a través del sistema bancario del país y sirven como medio de pago y colateral para préstamos. También parece que van a incentivar su uso para los sectores exportadores, el objetivo es frenar la demanda de dólares.

Aquí el Twitter del banco central de Zimbabue:



_____________









UAE's new laws on gold imports: Up to Dh5 million fine for violators


The UAE’s Ministry of Economy on Thursday announced a new policy regarding the responsible sourcing of gold for importers and refiners and violators could ..



www.khaleejtimes.com





Parece que el mercado de oro de Dubai, al menos de cara a la galería, se pliega a las demandas de la LBMA y ha aprobado una nueva legislación para la importación de oro que pretende evitar que se refine oro procedente de zonas en conflicto o que no cumplan con las normativas internacionales sobre blanqueo de capitales.

A ver en qué queda y a ver si a la LBMA le parece suficiente el gesto


----------



## OBDC (23 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> ¿Momento de hacerse el tour por paises quebrados comprando oro?



Yo leí en el foro que cuando un país quiebra el oro sube....o es al revés? No entiendo nada, hay que invertir en oro para cuando las cosas están mal o hacer como hacen los compro-oro de comprar cuando esta todo en crisis y ña gente vende a precio reventado?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Jul 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Zimbabwe: RBZ Says Gold Coin Buyers Will Need to Prove Source of Funds
> 
> 
> The central bank recently announced the introduction of the gold coins as a store of value amid soaring inflation and depreciation of the local Zimbabwean dollar against major currencies.
> ...



me imagino que la economía de Zimbabwe con moneda de papel o moneda de oro seguirá siendo en ambos casos una economía de escasa pujanza pero será interesante ver el desenlace


----------



## kikepm (23 Jul 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> no te recuerda la situación a 1929? en sus años inmediatamente anteriores y posteriores (+-4 años)



En lo que respecta a la bolsa, mucho, espero un crack importante o un evento de un día que acojone absolutamente al personal y que marcará el fin de las manipulaciones de los bancos centrales. Aunque con la aparición de la inflación de precios, podría ser más suave.

La situación es aún peor que entonces, porque los excesos crediticios de los locos 20 no fueron alimentados con tipos de interés negativos durante tantos años, y la acumulación de deuda actual es monstruosa, mucho mayor que entonces.

Yo espero algo peor que la crisis del 29, algo que se dará en llamar crisis del 2007-2035, que modificará las conciencias de muchas personas en relación al poder otorgado al estado, y que dará lugar al cambio de paradigma en teoría económica.


----------



## ESC (23 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> En lo que respecta a la bolsa, mucho, espero un crack importante o un evento de un día que acojone absolutamente al personal y que marcará el fin de las manipulaciones de los bancos centrales. Aunque con la aparición de la inflación de precios, podría ser más suave.
> 
> La situación es aún peor que entonces, porque los excesos crediticios de los locos 20 no fueron alimentados con tipos de interés negativos durante tantos años, y la acumulación de deuda actual es monstruosa, mucho mayor que entonces.
> 
> Yo espero algo peor que la crisis del 29, algo que se dará en llamar crisis del 2007-2035, que modificará las conciencias de muchas personas en relación al poder otorgado al estado, y que dará lugar al cambio de paradigma en teoría económica.



¿La inflación de precios, coste de la vida, no fuerza a la gente a vender propiciando un efecto dominó en bolsa?.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> En lo que respecta a la bolsa, mucho, espero un crack importante o un evento de un día que acojone absolutamente al personal y que marcará el fin de las manipulaciones de los bancos centrales. Aunque con la aparición de la inflación de precios, podría ser más suave.
> 
> La situación es aún peor que entonces, porque los excesos crediticios de los locos 20 no fueron alimentados con tipos de interés negativos durante tantos años, y la acumulación de deuda actual es monstruosa, mucho mayor que entonces.
> 
> Yo espero algo peor que la crisis del 29, algo que se dará en llamar crisis del 2007-2035, que modificará las conciencias de muchas personas en relación al poder otorgado al estado, y que dará lugar al cambio de paradigma en teoría económica.



Hola, kikepm: Demasiado optimista te veo para después de una "tormenta" que puede enviar al garete el mundo que conocemos.

Francamente, lo estoy viendo como tú, puesto que tantos excesos en la política monetaria seguida por los Bancos Centrales no tenían ninguna salida, al menos desde la "ortodoxia" económica. Ahora bien, esta situación se agravará y entonces ya veremos cómo nos las apañaremos.

Curiosamente, estos días por la "caja tonta" no se han dado noticias sobre la situación en Italia y las implicaciones que está teniendo para el BCE y el Euro.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jul 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> El oro es siempre a largo plazo. Para especilar, mejor jugar con papel.
> Cuando entró el euro en España estaba la onza de oro sobre 300 euros. Para el que en aquella época cambió fajos de pesetas por euros, o dejo en efectivo los jugosos beneficios de la burbuja (los que salieron pronto todavía podían pillar la onza a menos de 500), y aún los conservan (y yo conozco a algunos), no sólo la caída de poder adquisitivo de su bancolchon ha sido brutal, sino que habiéndolo guardado en oro estaría incluso ganando ya que el euro aún no sé ha devaluado tanto como ha incrementado su masa monetaria (ya llegará)
> Y antes de hablar de liquidez del oro, hablemos de la liquidez de los billetes de 500. Si hay que elegir entre tener 500 billetes púrpura y 500 onzas de oro desde 2005 hasta hoy, creo que la elección correcta es obvia, aunque esas mismas personas a día de hoy sigan sin verlo.



Largo no....Larguuiiiiiiiisiiiimoooooh...


----------



## kikepm (23 Jul 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ¿La inflación de precios, coste de la vida, no fuerza a la gente a vender propiciando un efecto dominó en bolsa?.



Si, pero el efecto liquidez que propicia la inflación no es la parte más importante de las retiradas de dinero de la bolsa. Ante todo, es el miedo en la actividad especulativa lo que origina las caídas bruscas.


----------



## ESC (23 Jul 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Largo no....Larguuiiiiiiiisiiiimoooooh...



Eterno, eso da tranquilidad.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> En lo que respecta a la bolsa, mucho, espero un crack importante o un evento de un día que acojone absolutamente al personal y que marcará el fin de las manipulaciones de los bancos centrales. Aunque con la aparición de la inflación de precios, podría ser más suave.
> 
> La situación es aún peor que entonces, porque los excesos crediticios de los locos 20 no fueron alimentados con tipos de interés negativos durante tantos años, y la acumulación de deuda actual es monstruosa, mucho mayor que entonces.
> 
> Yo espero algo peor que la crisis del 29, algo que se dará en llamar crisis del 2007-2035, que modificará las conciencias de muchas personas en relación al poder otorgado al estado, y que dará lugar al cambio de paradigma en teoría económica.



La economía del 29 comparada a la de hoy?voy a tratar de hacer una comparación similar

es como la economía de mi casa frente a la del hotel Palace de madrid

y no quiero ir a fondo pero apostaría que posiblemente con el palace me quedo corto


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Eterno, eso da tranquilidad.



Hombre, cuando llegué a este foro, el Oro andaba por encima de los $ 1200 y no se puede decir que no haya rendido en estos casi 10 años... Y eso sin tener en cuenta el cambio en la Divisa, que también...

El Oro no es para hacerse "millonario", a no ser que tengas mucha "pasta", pero efectivamente proporciona bastante tranquilidad. Es algo que he hecho y de lo que creo no me arrepentiré nunca.

Saludos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Jul 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, cuando llegué a este foro, el Oro andaba por encima de los $ 1200 y no se puede decir que no haya rendido en estos casi 10 años... Y eso sin tener en cuenta el cambio en la Divisa, que también...
> 
> El Oro no es para hacerse "millonario", a no ser que tengas mucha "pasta", pero efectivamente proporciona bastante tranquilidad. Es algo que he hecho y de lo que creo no me arrepentiré nunca
> 
> Saludos.



En 2008 compré mi primera onza Krugerrand por 740€. Hoy vale más del doble.

Los intoxicadores que insisten en convencernos de que el oro no tiene valor lo tienen difícil conmigo.


----------



## OBDC (24 Jul 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> En 2008 compré mi primera onza Krugerrand por 740€. Hoy vale más del doble.
> 
> Los intoxicadores que insisten en convencernos de que el oro no tiene valor lo tienen difícil conmigo.



O sea que en plena crisis el oro se compra muy barato, no?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Jul 2022)

Es esto verdad?



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es esto verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Están en ello... Ahora bien, no es tan fácil de llevar a cabo, pero si el mundo se "rompe" en dos sería factible y tendría bastante lógica.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jul 2022)

Did Russia And China Just Announce A "New Global Reserve Currency"? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## risto mejido (24 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Did Russia And China Just Announce A "New Global Reserve Currency"? | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



Spielzeug lo dejo muy claro hace muchos años aquí en el foro ( un crack el tío)






*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FranMen (24 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Spielzeug lo dejo muy claro hace muchos años aquí en el foro ( un crack el tío)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, se reflotó hace unos meses, un descubrimiento


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jul 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Es precio de onza.
> 20-21 euros ahora mismo compras una onza corriente.
> Teniendo en cuenta el premium salvaje que pagó el pobre infeliz que la compró en 1995, seguramente cerca de las 10000 pesetas de la época ha sido un negocio terrible después de 25 años.
> 
> ...



This


----------



## OBDC (26 Jul 2022)

Buen nick.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> This



La madre que me parió, la Macarena ha pasado de ser una madurita que tiene un apretón, a estar cada día más buenorra


----------



## Tio Pepe (27 Jul 2022)

*La relación oro/plata es la más alta desde la recesión de la década de 1990*


*Estados Unidos entró en recesión en 1990, que duró 8 meses hasta marzo de 1991.*

El final de esa recesión marcó el pico de la relación oro/plata y mientras esperamos la impresión del PIB del segundo trimestre del jueves para confirmar una recesión técnica, la relación oro/plata ha vuelto a subir a esos niveles: el pico de oro ex-COVID, *esto es 'más barato ' que la plata ha sido relativa al oro desde febrero de 1991...*




En términos simples, como señaló recientemente SchiffGold.com,  *históricamente, la plata tiene un precio extremadamente bajo en comparación con el oro. *En algún momento, debe esperar que esa brecha se cierre.

En el verano de 2019, la relación plata-oro subió a casi 93:1 y, al comienzo de la pandemia, se disparó a más de 100:1. Pero cuando la Fed recortó las tasas y lanzó su programa masivo de flexibilización cuantitativa, el oro repuntó y se llevó consigo la plata. La plata normalmente supera al oro durante una corrida alcista del oro. Este fue el caso durante la pandemia. Mientras el oro superaba los $2,000 la onza, una ganancia del 39%, la plata subió a casi $30 la onza, un aumento del 147%.

Mientras tanto, la relación plata-oro cayó de más de 100:1 a poco más de 64:1, cerca del extremo superior de la norma histórica.

Con ese diferencial ampliándose nuevamente, podríamos estar preparándonos para otro gran repunte en plata.

Históricamente, como Mining.com detalla a continuación, la relación entre el oro y la plata desempeñó un papel importante para garantizar que las monedas tuvieran su valor apropiado, y sigue siendo una métrica técnica importante para los inversores en metales en la actualidad.

Este gráfico muestra 200 años de la relación oro-plata, trazando los eventos históricos fundamentales que han dado forma a sus picos y valles.



_Fuente del gráfico_

Si bien el oro se considera principalmente como una cobertura contra la inflación y la recesión, la plata también es un metal y un activo industrial. La relación entre los dos puede revelar si la demanda de metales industriales está aumentando o si se avecina una desaceleración económica o una recesión.

*La historia de la relación oro-plata*
Mucho antes de que se permitiera que la proporción oro-plata flotara libremente, los imperios y los gobiernos fijaron la proporción entre estos dos metales para controlar el valor de su moneda y acuñación.

La instancia más antigua registrada de la relación oro-plata se remonta al año 3200 a. C., cuando Menes, el primer rey del Antiguo Egipto, estableció una relación de 2,5:1. Desde entonces, la proporción solo ha visto aumentar el valor del oro a medida que los imperios y los gobiernos se familiarizaron con la escasez y la dificultad de producción de los dos metales.

*Los antiguos comienzos del oro y la plata*
La antigua Roma fue una de las primeras civilizaciones antiguas en establecer una proporción de oro a plata, comenzando en 8:1 en 210 a. A lo largo de las décadas, las entradas variables de oro y plata de las conquistas de Roma hicieron que la proporción fluctuara entre 8 y 12 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro.

Para el año 46 a. C., Julio César había establecido una proporción estándar de oro y plata de 11,5:1, poco antes de que se elevara a 11,75:1 bajo el emperador Augusto.

A medida que avanzaron los siglos, las proporciones en todo el mundo fluctuaron entre 6 y 12 onzas de plata por cada onza de oro, y muchos imperios y naciones de Oriente Medio y Asia a menudo valoraron la plata más que sus contrapartes occidentales, por lo que tenían una proporción más baja.

*El auge de la relación fija*
En el siglo XVIII, la relación oro-plata estaba siendo redefinida por la Ley de acuñación de monedas del gobierno de los EE. UU. de 1792 , que fijó la relación en 15:1. Este acto fue la base para la acuñación de monedas en los EE. UU., definiendo los valores de las monedas por sus composiciones metálicas y pesos.

Alrededor del mismo período de tiempo, Francia había promulgado una proporción de 15,5: 1, sin embargo, ninguna de estas proporciones fijas duró mucho. El crecimiento de la revolución industrial y la volatilidad de las dos guerras mundiales dieron como resultado fluctuaciones masivas en las monedas, el oro y la plata. Para el siglo XX, la proporción ya había alcanzado máximos de alrededor de 40:1, y el comienzo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial empujó aún más la proporción a un máximo de casi 100:1.

Recientemente, en 2020, la relación estableció nuevos máximos de más de 123:1, ya que los temores de una pandemia hicieron que los inversores se acumularan en el oro como un activo de refugio seguro. Si bien la relación oro-plata luego cayó a alrededor de 65:1 en el primer trimestre de 2021, la inflación galopante y una posible recesión han vuelto a poner al oro en el centro de atención , haciendo que el oro se dispare en relación con la plata.

Actualmente, como señala SchiffGold.com, la mayoría de los analistas creen que la Fed continuará con su guerra contra la inflación y que la política monetaria seguirá endureciéndose. Como resultado, tanto el oro como la plata han experimentado una presión de venta significativa a pesar de un entorno inflacionario extremo y una gran cantidad de evidencia de que la economía se está hundiendo .

*La gran pregunta es si la Fed seguirá endureciendo incluso cuando se hace más evidente que estamos en una recesión. Históricamente, la Reserva Federal se ha apresurado a impulsar una economía rezagada. Es casi seguro que los recortes de tasas y el regreso a la QE echarían más gasolina al fuego de la inflación.*



*Eventualmente, los mercados se darán cuenta de esto, y el oro y la plata deberían recuperarse.*

La dinámica de la oferta y la demanda también se ve bien para la plata incluso con una recesión inminente. La demanda de inversión se disparó el año pasado y la oferta ha disminuido. La demanda industrial está aumentando impulsada por el crecimiento del  sector de la energía verde . Es probable que los gobiernos mantengan ese tren de salsa en funcionamiento incluso durante una recesión económica. La producción de la mina se vio muy afectada por los cierres debido a la pandemia de coronavirus, pero la producción de plata ya estaba en declive y la producción de la mina cayó durante cuatro años consecutivos.

Ahora puede ser el momento perfecto para aprovechar la plata en oferta.

Gold/Silver Ratio Highest Since 1990s Recession | ZeroHedge


----------



## raslghul (27 Jul 2022)

¿Comprar plata sólo por el ratio?
estamos a 92, ok,
pero tocamos fair value en oro según ByteTree


----------



## sdPrincBurb (27 Jul 2022)

raslghul dijo:


> ¿Comprar plata sólo por el ratio?
> estamos a 92, ok,
> pero tocamos fair value en oro según ByteTree
> 
> ...



Mas fácil me lo pones, todo plata


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (27 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, no sé si este será el hilo adeqoado, pero bueno.

Fui esta tarde a un compro orocs de confianza a que me tasasen unas monedillas que cayeron en mis manos, en una maquinina de esas con agua que supongo que será cosa de Arquímedes.

Un soberano añejo bien, 22 kt, como era de esperar.

En cambio, dos pesos y medio mejicanos, supuestamente de ley 900 ó 21 kilates, dio 19. Ya me dijo la dependienta que cuando ve los dos pesos y medio esos se echa a temblar porque son una mierda; que yo tuve suerte porque me dio 19, pero que había visto casos de kilatajes de 15 y cosas así.

Ojo pues.

Putos mejicacos, narcoestado de mierda.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (27 Jul 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> En cambio, dos pesos y medio mejicanos, supuestamente de ley 900 ó 21 kilates, dio 19. Ya me dijo la dependienta que cuando ve los dos pesos y medio esos se echa a temblar porque son una mierda; que yo tuve suerte porque me dio 19, pero que había visto casos de kilatajes de 15 y cosas así.



Fantásticas noticias... Tengo un par de ellos.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (27 Jul 2022)

Pues vete a que los comprueben, a bher qué pasa.

Entra en cualquier compro orocs y hazte el bobo, en plan "encontré esto en el trastero, ¿tendrá algún valor?"


----------



## Luke I'm your father (27 Jul 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Pues vete a que los comprueben, a bher qué pasa.
> 
> Entra en cualquier compro orocs y hazte el bobo, en plan "encontré esto en el trastero, ¿tendrá algún valor?"



Habrá que hacerlo si, mejor saberlo ahora que llevarme la sorpresa el día que me haga falta.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Jul 2022)

__





WGC: Zentralbanken tätigen im Juni keine Goldverkäufe


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Juni 2022 berücksichtigt. Den Angaben zufolge meldeten... - Veroeffentlicht am 28.07.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Ningún banco central reportó ventas durante el mes de junio.

Compran:

Irak: +34,0 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +8,7 toneladas 
Turquía: +7,7 toneladas
Kazajistán: +4,2 toneladas
India: +3,7 toneladas
República Checa: +0,5 toneladas
Méjico: +0,1 toneladas
Bangladesh: +0,1 toneladas
Mongolia: +0,1 toneladas 

Vemos que hay países que son compradores habituales y otro que de vez en cuando hacen grandes compras, este mes ha sido Irak que no suele estar entre los bancos centrales habituales. Otros meses anteriores fueron Egipto o Tailandia con compras de más de 30 toneladas.

____________









Explained: What is India's 1st international bullion exchange to launch tomorrow


The bullion exchange will give an impetus to the financialization of gold in India, as per IFSC Authority




www.livemint.com





Mañana es la inauguración oficial del mercado de oro de la India (aunque el artículo no lo pone suoongo que estara denominado en rupias). 

El gobierno pretende centralizar allí todas las importaciones y esperan que contribuya a la financiarizacion del oro que es uno de los objetivos del gobierno indio. También esperan que este nuevo mercado suponga una oportunidad para que el mayor importador de oro del mundo tenga mayor influencia en la formación del precio del oro.

Todas las grandes potencias tienen un mercado de oro denominado en divisa local ya que es imprescindible en la situación actual para poder tener soberanía monetaria y poder adaptarse a los cambios en las reglas de juego que supone el modelo monetario que ha puesto en marcha Rusia al exportar en su propia divisa.

La UE no tiene mercado de oro propio lo que revela su falta de soberanía política y monetaria y su sumisión al eje anglosajón.


----------



## FranMen (28 Jul 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hablando de India, ejemplo de diversificación:








₹28 cr cash, 5 kg gold found at Arpita Mukherjee's house after ED's 18-hr raid


Arpita Mukherjee, a close aide of arrested West Bengal minister Partha Chatterjee, was also held by the ED in a multicore teacher recruitment scam.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## IvanRios (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jul 2022)

La vhruja Lola m'ha ditxo q akumulemosh hotro q este Hoctubvhre moriremoshhh..el año no lo se pero q si q ya toca...arrepentioosh q el fin esta serca...


----------



## Caracol (29 Jul 2022)

Esto está movidito, vaya subidón de la plata.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Jul 2022)

Caracol dijo:


> Esto está movidito, vaya subidón de la plata.



Es aparecer nuestro Hombre en el país de los dubitativos, y subidón automático.
Creo que él sabe cosas que nosotros no creeríamos..


----------



## Furillo (29 Jul 2022)

Caracol dijo:


> Esto está movidito, vaya subidón de la plata.



Teniendo en cuenta el efecto base, yo no echaría las campanas al vuelo.

Veremos cuando se encuentre con el antiguo soporte de los 21$ qué ocurre, va a ser interesante.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (29 Jul 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La vhruja Lola m'ha ditxo q akumulemosh hotro q este Hoctubvhre moriremoshhh..el año no lo se pero q si q ya toca...arrepentioosh q el fin esta serca...



@Depeche, eres tu?

Se echaban de menos tus análisis técnicos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (30 Jul 2022)

en coininvest ahora mismo la onza de plata bullion mas barata a la venta (filarmónica) tiene un sobreprecio superior al 50% respecto a la cotización oficial de la onza de plata

normalmente suelen tener un sobreprecio del 26%, ahora tienen el doble, y es el mayor vendedor de europa

las maple tienen un sobreprecio del 62%, las eagle del 128%, las libertades ni aparecen


----------



## Muttley (31 Jul 2022)

Lo dejo aquí también para referencia


----------



## max power (1 Ago 2022)

Le han puesto IVA a las monedas de plata??


----------



## FranMen (1 Ago 2022)

La vin’ como se ha puesto la plata. (Coininvest ya era caro), yo creía que antes también lo tenía
24,62 los belgas


----------



## frankie83 (1 Ago 2022)

max power dijo:


> Le han puesto IVA a las monedas de plata??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142380



Jaja n veces más ponen, en este caso n igual a 2


----------



## IvanRios (1 Ago 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> en coininvest ahora mismo la onza de plata bullion mas barata a la venta (filarmónica) tiene un sobreprecio superior al 50% respecto a la cotización oficial de la onza de plata
> 
> normalmente suelen tener un sobreprecio del 26%, ahora tienen el doble, y es el mayor vendedor de europa
> 
> las maple tienen un sobreprecio del 62%, las eagle del 128%, las libertades ni aparecen



Ya lo han corregido.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Ago 2022)

Creo que lo he comentado en este y otros hilos varias veces, tras la ruptura de la cadena de suministro gracias a las medidas sanitarias de China, se van a reconstruir de nuevo con un sistema monetario diferente basado en divisas nacionales. 

En breve lo van a hacer oficial:









Declaración de Samarcanda: El SCO anunciará un nuevo sistema geopolítico y monetario.


Un adelanto de los principales puntos de la declaración prevista para mediados de septiembre en la cumbre que se celebrará en Samarcanda (ciudad emblemática en la ruta de la seda que unía Asia y Europa): https://mid.ru/ru/foreign_policy/news/1824510/ Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (2 Ago 2022)

Creo que alguna vez os he hablado de mi hermano pequeño. Él es pro-criptos, yo metalero. Hemos intentado varias veces llevarnos el uno al otro a nuestros respectivos huertos, sin éxito.

Hace un par de días hablé con él y me intentó convencer de que "Bitcoin to the moon" porque esto es un halving y cuando se supere el BTC se pondrá en los 100.000 euros, bla bla bla. Yo le dije que por si acaso se hiciera con algunas onzas, por eso de diversificar. Se rio a carcajadas y me habló de la mina de Uganda y de que el oro es historia.

Así que no tuve más remedio que pasarle el video de @Muttley. Lo vio y después lo comentamos. Se dio cuenta de que esto es *propaganda de guerra *y admitió que había sido un borrego tragándose las noticias sin contrastar ni analizar. Sigue en sus trece con lo de las criptos, pero ya me ha puesto un whatsapp esta mañana para que le diga en qué tiendas de confianza puede comprar algo de oro.

Pensé que valía la pena comentar la anécdota por aquí.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Ago 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Creo que alguna vez os he hablado de mi hermano pequeño. Él es pro-criptos, yo metalero. Hemos intentado varias veces llevarnos el uno al otro a nuestros respectivos huertos, sin éxito.
> 
> Hace un par de días hablé con él y me intentó convencer de que "Bitcoin to the moon" porque esto es un halving y cuando se supere el BTC se pondrá en los 100.000 euros, bla bla bla. Yo le dije que por si acaso se hiciera con algunas onzas, por eso de diversificar. Se rio a carcajadas y me habló de la mina de Uganda y de que el oro es historia.
> 
> ...



Es brutal

no haberse “informado” nunca sería mucho mejor para muchos


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ago 2022)

El banco central de Mongolia anuncia que va a comprar un mínimo de 24 toneladas este año 2022. Por ahora han comprado 9,7 toneladas en lo que va de año así que tendrán que hacer alguna compra grande hasta fin de año:






Mongolia's central bank purchases 9.7 tons of gold


Mongolia's central bank purchases 9.7 tons of gold-



english.news.cn


----------



## FranMen (3 Ago 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El banco central de Mongolia anuncia que va a comprar un mínimo de 24 toneladas este año 2022. Por ahora han comprado 9,7 toneladas en lo que va de año así que tendrán que hacer alguna compra grande hasta fin de año:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van fuertes los mongolos, avisando para que les suban el precio


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Spielzeug lo dejo muy claro hace muchos años aquí en el foro ( un crack el tío)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he ido actualizando cuando han salido noticias relevantes al respecto, como hoy:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Es muy probable que el rublo siga siendo la divisa que mejor se comporta en este año viendo que, en breve, todas las empresas estatales se van a deshacer de las divisas hostiles (dólares y euros) y las evitarán en los futuros contratos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguiré haciéndolo, así que si os interesa podéis darle a seguir el hilo. Hay años en los que apenas he subido noticias pero últimamente está más movido el tema


----------



## OBDC (5 Ago 2022)

Ya, y seguirá nutriendo el hilo otros muchos años.
Ya me avisais cuando salga del mundo de las quimeras y pase a ser realidad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## OBDC (7 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lanzo aquí este tema basado en las conclusiones que saco del siguiente video:
> 
> *Secretos de apilamiento de oro y plata que no se discuten*
> 
> ...



Cuanto se perdería al "transformar" la plata en oro?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (7 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es necesario estar en plata hasta que puedas cambiarla por oro.
> 
> 
> Opinemos



Endecada uno como se lo piensa...

Yo tengo dos muelas de oro y voy mu tranquilo y tan pichi.


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lanzo aquí este tema basado en las conclusiones que saco del siguiente video:
> 
> *Secretos de apilamiento de oro y plata que no se discuten*
> 
> ...



Hay que tener de los dos. Si la plata pasa de 20 a 40 duplica su valor y no es tan descabellado. Para que el oro duplique su valor tendría que alcanzar los 3488 euros la onza a día de hoy.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Es aparecer nuestro Hombre en el país de los dubitativos, y subidón automático.
> Creo que él sabe cosas que nosotros no creeríamos..



Esas subidas duran lo q un caramelo a la puerta un colegio...no se si es mas estafa esto de los MP o Juicy Fields...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hay que tener de los dos. Si la plata pasa de 20 a 40 duplica su valor y no es tan descabellado. Para que el oro duplique su valor tendría que alcanzar los 3488 euros la onza a día de hoy.



Ni en 1000 años duplicaria Tt...


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ni en 1000 años duplicaria Tt...



Jajajaja.......ya lo ha hecho varias veces. La última el 17 de marzo del 2020 que cotizaba por debajo de 10,80 euros la onza para luego ponerse a 24,95 euros la onza en agosto de 2020.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajajaja.......ya lo ha hecho varias veces. La última el 17 de marzo del 2020 que cotizaba por debajo de 10,80 euros la onza para luego ponerse a 24,95 euros la onza en agosto de 2020.



La Plata ha doblado e incluso triplicado su precio en varias ocasiones. En esto hay que hablar desde la perspectiva que da el tiempo.

Uno que lleva décadas en esto piensa que la mejor opción monetaria es el Oro, pero a esa conclusión he llegado en los últimos años. La Plata es la eterna promesa que no acaba de despegar, aunque para especular en el "papel" suele ser interesante. Da buenos puntos de entrada y salida.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Jajajaja.......ya lo ha hecho varias veces. La última el 17 de marzo del 2020 que cotizaba por debajo de 10,80 euros la onza para luego ponerse a 24,95 euros la onza en agosto de 2020.



Me refiero al horoh...


----------



## Daviot (7 Ago 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me refiero al horoh...



Venga va, que ya sabemos que estas de broma, tete.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (8 Ago 2022)

Al señor Paraiso fiscal, si es que alguien me hace el favor de citarme y me lee... 

Dado que no tiene usted humor para bromas, haga el favor de retirar al señor de los huevos peludos de la primera página del hilo de Sri Lanka y la próxima vez que vaya a dejar flotando en este hilo un mensaje cuestionando la calidad de los comentarios o los participantes, se coge susodicha foto y quédese mirando el centro de la imagen hasta que se le aparezca en relieve cuál ilustración del ojo mágico. 

Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## Muttley (10 Ago 2022)

Conversación de dos foreros
Será en Octubre.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Ago 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Conversación de dos foreros
> Será en Octubre.



Parecen dos tipos simpáticos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Ago 2022)

"Tenían el poder de manipular los precios del oro en todo el mundo": declaran culpables a dos ex altos cargos de JPMorgan por estafa y falsificación


Estaban acusados de hacer subir y bajar los precios de los metales preciosos entre 2008 y 2016.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Visrul (11 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> - El setenta por ciento de las ventas de apmex el año pasado provinieron del oro lo que nos dice que el público en general está hablando de plata mientras que el dinero inteligente está comprando oro en silencio.
> Opinemos...



Hombre, habría que ver los datos, ya que en el oro es unas 80 veces más cara la onza que la plata. Si las ventas es por volumen de dinero, entonces se venden muchas mas onzas de plata...


----------



## sashimi (11 Ago 2022)

Yo la plata empiezo a verla la eterna promesa. El oro dignamente pero lo de la plata es una puta agonía año tras año. Creo que me voy a pasar al dorado


----------



## hornblower (11 Ago 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo la plata empiezo a verla la eterna promesa. El oro dignamente pero lo de la plata es una puta agonía año tras año. Creo que me voy a pasar al dorado



Ahora será el momento de la plata: no falla


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1153213
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta los huevos de las nenazas que dicen es que necesito mucho sitio para guardar la plata, es que si tengo que salir corriendo me puedo llevar el oro en los bolsillos pero no la plata, etc.

Joder aunque sea se entierra en el monte si no tienes jardín, en un cofre o una monster box a 2 metros de profundidad y ya la sacarás cuando llegue el momento. Eso sí, haz un mapa detallado del tesoro y si no sube la plata se lo pasas a un hijo, nieto que le hará ilusión.


----------



## OBDC (12 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hasta los huevos de las nenazas que dicen es que necesito mucho sitio para guardar la plata, es que si tengo que salir corriendo me puedo llevar el oro en los bolsillos pero no la plata, etc.
> 
> Joder aunque sea se entierra en el monte si no tienes jardín, en un cofre o una monster box a 2 metros de profundidad y ya la sacarás cuando llegue el momento. Eso sí, haz un mapa detallado del tesoro y si no sube la plata se lo pasas a un hijo, nieto que le hará ilusión.



Pues si lo entierras procura tener documentación que acredite que es tuyo.









¿Qué pasa si te encuentras un tesoro en España?


Dependiendo de dónde lo encontremos y también, del tipo de tesoro tendremos que incluso compartirlo o cederlo al Estado.




okdiario.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Y esa obsesión por salir corriendo con metales, de dónde sale?
> 
> Lo mismo me pregunto cuando dicen de irse del país... ¿no será mejor echar del país a los ladrones y sinvergüenzas de los políticos?



Jeje....el típico comentario que hacen los que creen que el MadMax llega pasado mañana.

Y lo de irse del país corriendo sólo con las monedas de otro es otro clásico.


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues si lo entierras procura tener documentación que acredite que es tuyo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosa es recuperar algo que es tuyo y otra hacer un descubrimiento arqueológico. 

Sino si te te caen 2 euros en la playa aplicando esa ley todo el mundo le tendría que dar 1 euro al Estado para recuperarlos.


----------



## jkaza (12 Ago 2022)

Justo me acaban de llegar y me entero por los ejpertos de que no vale nada


----------



## OBDC (12 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Una cosa es recuperar algo que es tuyo y otra hacer un descubrimiento arqueológico.
> 
> Sino si te te caen 2 euros en la playa aplicando esa ley todo el mundo le tendría que dar 1 euro al Estado para recuperarlos.



Llegado el caso tendrías que demostrar que es tuyo, no es tema de arqueología.
Sin tener facturas claramente identificadas enterrar algo puede ser un problema si no tuvieras garantías de absoluta discreción al desenterrar en un futuro incierto como el sugerido para necesitar enterrarlo.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Y esa obsesión por salir corriendo con metales, de dónde sale?
> 
> Lo mismo me pregunto cuando dicen de irse del país... ¿no será mejor echar del país a los ladrones y sinvergüenzas de los políticos?



Cuando se plantearán irse del país es que ya seea tarde y no les dejarán. igualito a lo que paso en 2020.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Llegado el caso tendrías que demostrar que es tuyo, no es tema de arqueología.
> Sin tener facturas claramente identificadas enterrar algo puede ser un problema si no tuvieras garantías de absoluta discreción al desenterrar en un futuro incierto como el sugerido para necesitar enterrarlo.
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



El subsuelo no se puede tocar, es del estado podrian meter multa si te cogen enterrando y multa desenterrando, ademas como dices de demostrar que es tuyo.


----------



## OBDC (12 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El subsuelo no se puede tocar, es del estado podrian meter multa si te cogen enterrando y multa desenterrando, ademas como dices de demostrar que es tuyo.



Exacto, gracias por poner cordura a consejos kamikazes que mucho forero incauto podría jugarse los ahorros de toda una vida y ver como se evaporan delante de sus ojos.
No hay nada más peligroso que el que no sabe ni lo que no sabe. Y aconseja.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Ago 2022)

Gold Will Be Traded in Commodity Exchange Market


Egypt's Ministry of Supply and Internal Trade decided to offer gold trading on the Commodity Exchange during Q1 of 2023.



see.news





Egipto quiere convertirse en un mercado de oro importante a nivel regional y para ello se va a incluir en el commodity Exchange market que, aunque el artículo no lo menciona, supongo que estará denominado en divisa local siguiendo el esquema monetario ruso y que cada vez más países van adoptando.

En febrero de este año hizo Egipto una compra grande de más de 44 toneladas:









Egypt largest buyer of gold in world


The Central Bank of Egypt (CBE) bought 44 tons of gold last February, bringing its total holdings by 54 percent and up to 125 tons, which is equivalent to 17 percent of the total Egyptian reserves.




www.egypttoday.com





_El informe indicó que Egipto está trabajando para aumentar la producción nacional de oro a largo plazo a través de la mina Sukari y otras, pero* la disminución del componente de divisas dentro de las reservas puede significar que el país ha recurrido a los mercados internacionales para comprar cantidades de oro
*_
Parece que Egipto se deshace de divisas fiat y compra oro. No da motivos oficiales para explicar dicho movimiento pero es muy probable que se deba al riesgo geopolítico que suponen en este momento tener reservas de "divisas potencialmente hostiles" ya que su uso como medio de pago puede ser restringido unilateralmente bloqueando el sistema de pagos SWIFT.

También parece que van a testar de aumentar la producción de oro dentro del país. El artículo no lo menciona pero parece que en este aspecto también van a seguir el esquema ruso en el que el banco central compra la producción interna de oro y financia su extracción.

Este esquema monetario es un cambio de paradigma monetario con fuertes consecuencias geopolíticas. Vamos a ir viendo cómo poco a poco más países irán tomando medidas similares. Es una tendencia de la última década pero en los últimos tiempos se ha acelerado la adopción de este sistema.

El sistema de validación de transacciones internacionales SWIFT es un arma de guerra económica. El sistema de pagos alternativo que ha desarrollado Rusia, el MIR, significa "comunidad" y "paz" en ruso. Está claro que hay un problema con la neutralidad en la validación de las transacciones internacionales ya que supone un gran privilegio su control al interferir con la soberanía de los diferentes países.


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Justo me acaban de llegar y me entero por los ejpertos de que no vale nada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153812



Todavía hay esperanzas. En la página donde ponían que tenía una tirada de 600.000 y pico lo han retirado y ahora no ponen nada.

A ver si hay suerte. Pero siempre es mejor esperar a que salgan las tiradas definitivas.


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El subsuelo no se puede tocar, es del estado podrian meter multa si te cogen enterrando y multa desenterrando, ademas como dices de demostrar que es tuyo.





OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, gracias por poner cordura a consejos kamikazes que mucho forero incauto podría jugarse los ahorros de toda una vida y ver como se evaporan delante de sus ojos.
> No hay nada más peligroso que el que no sabe ni lo que no sabe. Y aconseja.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (12 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1154003



Buen argumento, muy educativo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Manzanamiel (12 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El subsuelo no se puede tocar, es del estado podrian meter multa si te cogen enterrando y multa desenterrando, ademas como dices de demostrar que es tuyo.



Buenas tardes.

Para aclarar... el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo...no del Estado, de manera que claro que puedes enterrar lo que sea que seguirá presumiéndose tuyo si está en tu propiedad....


----------



## OBDC (12 Ago 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Para aclarar... el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo...no del Estado, de manera que claro que puedes enterrar lo que sea que seguirá presumiéndose tuyo si está en tu propiedad....



Saca petróleo de tu "subsuelo" y ya me dices si es tuyo o no.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Manzanamiel (12 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Saca petróleo de tu "subsuelo" y ya me dices si es tuyo o no.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Se estaba hablando en el hilo de enterrar monedas de oro y plata, no de encontrar recursos naturales en tu propiedad.


----------



## OBDC (12 Ago 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Se estaba hablando en el hilo de enterrar monedas de oro y plata, no de encontrar recursos naturales en tu propiedad.



Bueno, creo que decían que el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo, pero esa afirmación no es cierta. Sí se presume tuyo un tesoro enterrado en tu propiedad, siempre que logres demostrar que no fue por casualidad descubierto, que en ese caso sería el 50% tuyo. Vamos, que sí que vas a tener que demostrar que es tuyo si te pillan desenterrando un tesoro porque sino piden decir que fue casual si te denuncia un vecino envidioso. Por eso comentaba que mas te vale ser discreto si lo haces, aunque sea en tu propiedad.

Enviado desde mi SM-T736B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manzanamiel (12 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, creo que decían que el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo, pero esa afirmación no es cierta. Sí se presume tuyo un tesoro enterrado en tu propiedad, siempre que logres demostrar que no fue por casualidad descubierto, que en ese caso sería el 50% tuyo. Vamos, que sí que vas a tener que demostrar que es tuyo si te pillan desenterrando un tesoro porque sino piden decir que fue casual si te denuncia un vecino envidioso. Por eso comentaba que mas te vale ser discreto si lo haces, aunque sea en tu propiedad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T736B mediante Tapatalk



Sí, sí lo decían y también yo lo he dicho, el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo. Por ejemplo, construyes un sótano, es tuyo. Entierras una caja, y se presume tuya por estar en tu propiedad, lo mismo que si se encuentra en la superficie. Plantas lo que sea, y las raíces también son tuyas, o los bulbos que crecen bajo tierra...... Sí que pueden exceptuarse recursos naturales, regulados en la normativa de hidrocarburos y minas.... pero en mi opinión sí se puede afirmar que el subsuelo es del dueño del terreno. Cito el artículo 350 drl código civil: " El propietario de un terreno es dueño de su superficie y de lo que está debajo de ella, y puede hacer en él las obras, plantaciones y excavaciones que le convengan, salvas las servidumbres, y con sujeción a lo dispuesto en las leyes sobre Minas y Aguas y en los reglamentos de policía"


----------



## Daviot (12 Ago 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Sí, sí lo decían y también yo lo he dicho, el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo. Por ejemplo, construyes un sótano, es tuyo. Entierras una caja, y se presume tuya por estar en tu propiedad, lo mismo que si se encuentra en la superficie. Plantas lo que sea, y las raíces también son tuyas, o los bulbos que crecen bajo tierra...... Sí que pueden exceptuarse recursos naturales, regulados en la normativa de hidrocarburos y minas.... pero en mi opinión sí se puede afirmar que el subsuelo es del dueño del terreno. Cito el artículo 350 drl código civil: " El propietario de un terreno es dueño de su superficie y de lo que está debajo de ella, y puede hacer en él las obras, plantaciones y excavaciones que le convengan, salvas las servidumbres, y con sujeción a lo dispuesto en las leyes sobre Minas y Aguas y en los reglamentos de policía"



El mejor ejemplo lo tenemos en aquellas fincas cuyos dueños hacen un pozo llegando a profundidades considerables. Ese agua que sacan es suya y la utilizan para regar o lo que quieran.


----------



## estupeharto (12 Ago 2022)

A veh si entiendo el problema.
Uno entierra algo de horo en su propiedad. No lo va pregonando.
Un buen día decide sacarlo (tampoco lo pregona) para venderlo en el floro. 

La otra opción es ir directamente y dárselo a los 40 ladrones. Hay gente pa´ tó
Pero vaya, que el gato tiene 4 patas.


----------



## Maifrond (12 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, creo que decían que el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo, pero esa afirmación no es cierta. Sí se presume tuyo un tesoro enterrado en tu propiedad, siempre que logres demostrar que no fue por casualidad descubierto, que en ese caso sería el 50% tuyo.



No se si lo has escrito por troleo o por desconocimiento, espero que sea lo primero. 

El CC tiene respuestas para todas las cuestiones que sobre esta materia se pudieran plantear, tan sencillo como buscar, leer y comprender. Ya te han apuntado la redacción del 350.

*Artículo 351.*
_*El tesoro oculto pertenece al dueño del terreno en que se hallare.*
Sin embargo, cuando fuere hecho el descubrimiento en propiedad ajena, o del Estado, y por casualidad, la mitad se aplicará al descubridor.
Si los efectos descubiertos fueren interesantes para las ciencias o las artes, podrá el Estado adquirirlos por su justo precio, que se distribuirá en conformidad a lo declarado._

Es decir, si me encuentro un tesoro en mi parcela, me pertenece. ¿Pero qué entendemos por tesoro?

*Artículo 352.*_
Se entiende por tesoro, para los efectos de la ley, el *depósito oculto e ignorado de dinero, alhajas u otros objetos preciosos*, cuya legítima pertenencia no conste._

Yo creo que está suficientemente claro. De ahí, que siempre se haya dicho que un tesoro tiene dos dueños, quien lo descubre y el titular del terreno, depende de la coincidencia o no de sujetos, estaremos en uno u otro escenario.




OBDC dijo:


> No hay nada más peligroso que el que no sabe ni lo que no sabe. Y aconseja.



Totalmente cierto, en esto sí estoy conforme.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, gracias por poner cordura a consejos kamikazes que mucho forero incauto podría jugarse los ahorros de toda una vida y ver como se evaporan delante de sus ojos.
> No hay nada más peligroso que el que no sabe ni lo que no sabe. Y aconseja.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Son analfabetos de los metales y analfabetos de las leyes


Manzanamiel dijo:


> Sí, sí lo decían y también yo lo he dicho, el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo. Por ejemplo, construyes un sótano, es tuyo. Entierras una caja, y se presume tuya por estar en tu propiedad, lo mismo que si se encuentra en la superficie. Plantas lo que sea, y las raíces también son tuyas, o los bulbos que crecen bajo tierra...... Sí que pueden exceptuarse recursos naturales, regulados en la normativa de hidrocarburos y minas.... pero en mi opinión sí se puede afirmar que el subsuelo es del dueño del terreno. Cito el artículo 350 drl código civil: " El propietario de un terreno es dueño de su superficie y de lo que está debajo de ella, y puede hacer en él las obras, plantaciones y excavaciones que le convengan, salvas las servidumbres, y con sujeción a lo dispuesto en las leyes sobre Minas y Aguas y en los reglamentos de policía"




Ademas del 350 luego hay cantidad de leyes que ni los abogados conocen, es una barbaridad las leyes que hay sobre este tema y depende tambien mucho de la comunidad autonoma donde estes.

Por ejemplo en Andalucia se ha llegado a multar a alguien que haya hecho un abujero en un terreno que era suyo sin permiso, ademas multaban por cada abujero que estuviera hecho aunque formara parte de la misma propiedad.

Hay tantas leyes que es dificil saber cual podria ser la principal y claro luego llegan los civiles te multan y ya a pelearte tu y a poner dinero de tu bolsillo en abogados.

Hace unos años uno que estaba encabronado por que no le dejaban coger el detector hizo algo para protestar, creo que quiso hacer como que buscaba algo en una maceta para que lo denunciaran y luego ir a juicio, para que se viera las normas que habian puesto tan gilipollescas, no se como acabo la cosa pero se estuvo comentando mucho el tema.


----------



## Maifrond (12 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Justo me acaban de llegar y me entero por los ejpertos de que no vale nada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153812




¿Quiénes son esos ejpertos? Últimamente hay mucho meapilas que se hace llamar ejperto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> El mejor ejemplo lo tenemos en aquellas fincas cuyos dueños hacen un pozo llegando a profundidades considerables. Ese agua que sacan es suya y la utilizan para regar o lo que quieran.



Es lo que he dicho antes hay muchisimas normas y imagino que pidiendo permisos habran cosas que se puedan hacer y cosas que no.

Tu en tu campo aqui en andalucia no puedes coger un detector y ponerte a buscar cosas siendo tu campo, tu terreno o lo que sea, si te cogen te crujen y luego ya a pelearte con abogados.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Ago 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Yo la plata empiezo a verla la eterna promesa. El oro dignamente pero lo de la plata es una puta agonía año tras año. Creo que me voy a pasar al dorado



Tienes alguna prisa por algo en concreto? Es como si tuvieras prisa por envejecer.. cuidado con apostar a una sola carta y perderte lo que vendrá en algún momento


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, creo que decían que el subsuelo de tu propiedad es tuyo, pero esa afirmación no es cierta. Sí se presume tuyo un tesoro enterrado en tu propiedad, siempre que logres demostrar que no fue por casualidad descubierto, que en ese caso sería el 50% tuyo. Vamos, que sí que vas a tener que demostrar que es tuyo si te pillan desenterrando un tesoro porque sino piden decir que fue casual si te denuncia un vecino envidioso. Por eso comentaba que mas te vale ser discreto si lo haces, aunque sea en tu propiedad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T736B mediante Tapatalk



Tampoco respetan eso, son unos chorizos, mira lo que paso con las monedas de sevilla, se tuvieron que pelear con abogados y ir a juicio por que aun habiendo sido hayazgo casual no querian darles el 50%, encima se quedaron en paro los hombres, ademas estuve viendo con unos numismaticos la cuantia que al final les habian dado despues de peritar el tesoro y a nadie nos salia las cuentas, nos parecia una suma ridicula, hicieron la taxacion bastante racanamente, ademas creo que todabia ni habian cobrado.

Segun cuentan en tiempos de franco con tanta dictadura como dicen que habia para estas cosas se era mucho mas justo, si alguien encontraba algo era suyo y el estado o gentes de museos iban a hablar con el que lo habia encontrado para ver si podian hacer que lo vendiera, me estuvieron contando de algo que encontro un hombre, pero no recuerdo que es lo que era, como hablo siempre de muchos temas de estos, pues por lo visto aquello era una maravilla y el hombre nunca quiso venderlo, el hombre murio joven y la viuda llamo a las personas que habian querido comprarlo para ver si seguian interesadas, parece que se portaron muy bien y con el dinero que le dieron la mujer tuvo una importante ayuda para terminar de criar a los hijos que se les habian quedado pequeñitos.

Creo que me dijeron que era una lampara romana de barro con unas imagenes muy chulas, pero no recuerdo exactamente.

Ahora con todas las leyes que ponen y las dificultades para luego cobrar un premio por un encuentro de estos pues normal que salga tan poca cosa..... muchos se cayaran en cuanto vean algo.


----------



## sashimi (12 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Tienes alguna prisa por algo en concreto? Es como si tuvieras prisa por envejecer.. cuidado con apostar a una sola carta y perderte lo que vendrá en algún momento



Tengo cero prisa y no pienso vender pero si ves que metes dinero y año tras año, vale lo mismo o menos pues es que no es mala inversión, es que no es ni reserva de valor


----------



## Maifrond (12 Ago 2022)

Yo con la plata no tendría prisa, es caballo ganador.

Otra cosa son los superpremiuns y demás liebres que sacan de la chistera el panel de ejpertos hablando de lo sanote que es pagar un 30% sobre una pieza porque tiene una potencialidad acreditada por sus santos cojonxs

¿Plata? siempre en 999, y siempre en monedas de 1oz, ni lingote ni otros pesos.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (12 Ago 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Tengo cero prisa y no pienso vender pero si ves que metes dinero y año tras año, vale lo mismo o menos pues es que no es mala inversión, es que no es ni reserva de valor



Eso es que están haciendo muy bien su trabajo no crees? Nunca las cosas habían estado tan mal que mejor momento para seguir comprando


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> No se si lo has escrito por troleo o por desconocimiento, espero que sea lo primero.
> 
> El CC tiene respuestas para todas las cuestiones que sobre esta materia se pudieran plantear, tan sencillo como buscar, leer y comprender. Ya te han apuntado la redacción del 350.
> 
> ...



Tu problema no es el desconocimiento, hasta tienes un titulo acreditativo 






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es lo que he dicho antes hay muchisimas normas y imagino que pidiendo permisos habran cosas que se puedan hacer y cosas que no.
> 
> Tu en tu campo aqui en andalucia no puedes coger un detector y ponerte a buscar cosas siendo tu campo, tu terreno o lo que sea, si te cogen te crujen y luego ya a pelearte con abogados.



Ni tampoco pillar agua porque este bajo tu suelo sin los correspondientes permisos, que según circunstancias te pueden negar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (13 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tu problema no es el desconocimiento, hasta tienes un titulo acreditativo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¡Vaya por Dios! y yo que pensaba que era un troleo el post donde dejabas en evidencia tu ignorancia y falta de rigor. Por tu respuesta - llamándome subnormal- observo que no era un troleo, simplemente tu comentario fue fruto de tu ignorancia.

Que repliques a mi intervención con una postal remitida por una entidad encuadrada dentro del Plan de Prevención de la Subnormalidad, vuelve a dejar en evidencia tu escasa formación. Debes contextualizar el Plan en una época y de esa manera, tendrás pleno conocimiento de lo que en ella se entendía por "subnormal". Que tú lo definas de una manera o que pretendas darle un giro, no implica que estés en lo correcto. 

No te preocupes, esto le pasa a más de uno, legos en la mayoría de las materias pero que su arrojo y necedad les hace ir empleando vocablos de los que poco o ningún conocimiento tienen.

Por otra, si pretendes emplear el calificativo de subnormal para molestar a alguien, querido, no sólo es que te estás situando en un plano muy inferior, es que además poco consigues salvo menospreciarte a ti mismo.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¡Vaya por Dios! y yo que pensaba que era un troleo el post donde dejabas en evidencia tu ignorancia y falta de rigor. Por tu respuesta - llamándome subnormal- observo que no era un troleo, simplemente tu comentario fue fruto de tu ignorancia.
> 
> Que repliques a mi intervención con una postal remitida por una entidad encuadrada dentro del Plan de Prevención de la Subnormalidad, vuelve a dejar en evidencia tu escasa formación. Debes contextualizar el Plan en una época y de esa manera, tendrás pleno conocimiento de lo que en ella se entendía por "subnormal". Que tú lo definas de una manera o que pretendas darle un giro, no implica que estés en lo correcto.
> 
> ...



Sigues teniendo problemas de comprensión lectora, aunque no quería dejarlo en evidencia, pero el disimulo (aunque rima con culo) no es tu habilidad innata.

Perdona pero solo te leo la primera línea, porque el resto ya debe ser del mismo tenor.

Te lo explico lentamente asi lo.pillas: ese título que tienes, justamente dice que no eres subnormal por haber participado en el plan.

Cosa que ahora sí, al escribir tu respuesta, transformas el mensaje en una ironía.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (13 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Sigues teniendo problemas de comprensión lectora, aunque no quería dejarlo en evidencia, pero el disimulo (aunque rima con culo) no es tu habilidad innata.
> 
> Perdona pero solo te leo la primera línea, porque el resto ya debe ser del mismo tenor.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver.... veo que eres de los del final de la clase, los que se sentaban en la última fila.

Por un lado dices que "no eres subnormal por haber participado en el plan" y en tu mensaje originario dices: " hasta tienes un titulo acreditativo" para acto seguido poner la imagen de una postal enviada por Correos.

Voy a procurar no responderte porque me da la sensación que no hay mucho donde rascar, me trasmites esa impresión. Que lo procure, no significa que lo vaya a realizar, simplemente intentarlo. Siempre me causaron mucha ternura los de la última fila, tan bravucones y a la par tan inofensivos e ignorantes.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Vamos a ver.... veo que eres de los del final de la clase, los que se sentaban en la última fila.
> 
> Por un lado dices que "no eres subnormal por haber participado en el plan" y en tu mensaje originario dices: " hasta tienes un titulo acreditativo" para acto seguido poner la imagen de una postal enviada por Correos.
> 
> Voy a procurar no responderte porque me da la sensación que no hay mucho donde rascar, me trasmites esa impresión. Que lo procure, no significa que lo vaya a realizar, simplemente intentarlo. Siempre me causaron mucha ternura los de la última fila, tan bravucones y a la par tan inofensivos e ignorantes.



Te cito para que podamos conservar tu glorioso post para la posteridad por si decidieras quitarnos en algún momento tan dichosa alegoría a tu comprensión lectora.
Continúa por favor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (13 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Continúa por favor.



No te equivoques, el que OBDC eres tú. Yo decido cuándo te respondo y a qué, no pierdas los papeles y acomódate en el lugar que te corresponde, de ahí sales cuando se te diga. Si eres bueno y OBDCs tendrás tu zanahoria.


----------



## OBDC (13 Ago 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> No te equivoques, el que OBDC eres tú. Yo decido cuándo te respondo y a qué, no pierdas los papeles y acomódate en el lugar que te corresponde, de ahí sales cuando se te diga. Si eres bueno y OBDCs tendrás tu zanahoria.



Amigo, tienes que trabajar internamente lo de la voluntad.....
Y gracias por dejar claro que contestas cuando quieres 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## FranMen (13 Ago 2022)

Menos éxito que los linces que ya es decir (4475 onzas vendidas)








Zimbabue presenta un nuevo tipo de monedas de oro para luchar contra la inflación


El proyecto del Banco Central del país parece exitoso.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Luke I'm your father (13 Ago 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Conversación de dos foreros
> Será en Octubre.



No he oído mentar ni saludar el foro, ni tampoco identificarse por sus "nicks" aquí... 

¿Esta seguro de que son foreros y no spam de algún videoblog? 

Sin acritud.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> No he oído mentar ni saludar el foro, ni tampoco identificarse por sus "nicks" aquí...
> 
> ¿Esta seguro de que son foreros y no spam de algún videoblog?
> 
> Sin acritud.



Segurísimo, empeño mi palabra en ello.
Son foreros de los de lanza en astillero, adarga antigua, rocín flaco y galgo corredor…


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> No he oído mentar ni saludar el foro, ni tampoco identificarse por sus "nicks" aquí...
> 
> ¿Esta seguro de que son foreros y no spam de algún videoblog?
> 
> Sin acritud.



Si, y además de más de 10 años de antigüedad y más de 15000 thanks cada uno de ellos.
Que no significa na…más allá de confirmar, que si, son foreros


----------



## Luke I'm your father (13 Ago 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, y además de más de 10 años de antigüedad y más de 15000 thanks cada uno de ellos.
> Que no significa na…más allá de confirmar, que si, son foreros



Como además de foreros viejos, parecen inteligentes, estoy seguro de que todos nos hemos entendido.


----------



## Mk3 (13 Ago 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, y además de más de 10 años de antigüedad y más de 15000 thanks cada uno de ellos.
> Que no significa na…más allá de confirmar, que si, son foreros



alguno de las preguntitas también es fijo


----------



## Luke I'm your father (13 Ago 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> alguno de las preguntitas también es fijo



Lo menos cinco años que no tenemos un rookie.


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> alguno de las preguntitas también es fijo



Las preguntas eran desconocidas para el entrevistado y fueron sugeridas por suscriptores del canal del “entrevistador”.

Muchas veces el foro se queda algo corto para contar muchas cosas que nos gustaría contar con una cerveza en la mano.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (13 Ago 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Muchas veces el foro se queda algo corto para contar muchas cosas que nos gustaría contar con una cerveza en la mano.



Se echa de menos que estos foreros veteranos nos dejen más a menudo sus reflexiones, divagaciones o incluso, equivocaciones, al viejo estilo, solo eso. 

Los vídeos son un recurso excelente, pero también se añora la espontaneidad de la conversación escrita. 

Le felicito por el canal, que es de un contenido excelente. 
Lo cortes no quita lo valiente.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (13 Ago 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Las preguntas eran desconocidas para el entrevistado y fueron sugeridas por suscriptores del canal del “entrevistador”.



Y que también son foreros muchos de ellos


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (13 Ago 2022)

Si algo tengo claro es que gracias a la inestimable aportación de éstos y otros muchísimo foreros personalmente he conseguido crear una hoja de ruta para mi futuro, ya no hablo de jubilación, quién sabe, igual en breve se va todo al carajo.

No he tenido la dicha de una formación en los tiempos que tocaba, a base de mucho sacrificio he podido completar recientemente un grado, que no sirve para más que ocupar una silla si algún día no tengo capacidad para realizar el trabajo fisico que realizo hoy en dia, también he sido un seguidor de Perico Delgado y sus azañas en en Tour, sirva como referencia.
Es inestimable la labor que realizan estas personas gratuitamente, para dar luz sobre temas, opiniones y datos que de ninguna manera podríamos leer en medios de comunicación "habituales".
Son muchísimos años esperando el octubre con los latunes en bancolchón y mira que os digo...ha servido de mucho. Cuando los psicópatas que nos gobiernan decidieron poner en marcha la plandemia personalmente sentí una sensación de seguridad absoluta. Disponía de todo lo necesario, lo más importante, la cabeza bien amueblada y con la absoluta certeza de saber a lo que nos enfrentábamos.
Tengo la convicción de que esto solo ha sido un ensayo para lo que nos tienen preparado, entre otras cosas porque el pueblo ha demostrado estar totalmente encantado con el pánico, el terror, el servilismo, la opresión, la policía del pueblo, el recorte de libertades...todo por salvarnos de...un virus, el cambio climático, los extraterrestres...es igual.
He desistido de hablar con nadie, de hecho voy camino a convertirme en hermitaño, muy pocas personas quieren ver lo que pasa delante de sus ojos. Bueno será otra "sorpresa" como el covit.
Mientras, familia, casa, habilidades, terreno, metales y mucho mucho raciocinio.
La experiencia demuestra que ante una situación extrema estamos solos, el egoísmo es una de las carácter del ser humano. 

Al lío, como dice nuestro ilustre forero, si no lo tocas no lo tienes, que cada uno haga lo que considere oportuno.


----------



## sebboh (13 Ago 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Al lío, como dice nuestro ilustre forero, si no lo tocas no lo tienes, que cada uno haga lo que considere oportuno.



Falta que haga un analisis de estas onzas 








Werewolf Defense Line


At Minuteman ammo we take werewolf defense very seriously! We developed and load with 99.9% pure silver projectiles. The solid silver projectiles are manufactured locally by D3 Research, LLC. They are hand turned on a lathe and are absolutely stunning. We load them in Starline Nickle Plated...



minutemanammo.com


----------



## Gusman (13 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Exacto, gracias por poner cordura a consejos kamikazes que mucho forero incauto podría jugarse los ahorros de toda una vida y ver como se evaporan delante de sus ojos.
> No hay nada más peligroso que el que no sabe ni lo que no sabe. Y aconseja.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Como os chupais las pollas los multiniks.
El dinero se evapora delante de los ojos que tiene cash con hiperinflacion como la que hay.
Las patatas de mi huerto estan en el subsuelo? No son mias?
Vaya par de anormales estais hechos. Abrios un hilo para que podais comeros los morros y dejar de hacerlo aqui en publico que dais bastante lastima.


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Como os chupais las pollas los multiniks.
> El dinero se evapora delante de los ojos que tiene cash con hiperinflacion como la que hay.
> Las patatas de mi huerto estan en el subsuelo? No son mias?
> Vaya par de anormales estais hechos. Abrios un hilo para que podais comeros los morros y dejar de hacerlo aqui en publico que dais bastante lastima.



Otra vez con las alusiones homosexuales....
No te lo quitas de la cabeza....
Sal del armario y respirar de una vez "honguitos entrelazados tirando esporas" 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (14 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Otra vez con las alusiones homosexuales....
> No te lo quitas de la cabeza....
> Sal del armario y respirar de una vez "honguitos entrelazados tirando esporas"



*¡Chist! ¿Quién te ha dado permiso para salir? OBDC y vuelve a la cuadra, mañana media ración de zanahorias.*


----------



## OBDC (14 Ago 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> *¡Chist! ¿Quién te ha dado permiso para salir? OBDC y vuelve a la cuadra, mañana media ración de zanahorias.*



El hombre de la fuerza de voluntad férrea...y comprensión lectora de notable. Parece que no comprendes ni tus palabras.
Yo tengo media ración, pero tu te acabas de comer una entera ... y cómo postre doble se algarrobas







Tengo enmarcado tu "discurso" al lado de la chimenea.


----------



## nedantes (14 Ago 2022)

publicado en reddit:
"Fecha límite: 15 de agosto. Los bancos comerciales chinos se despiden del comercio de PM en papel. Después de la prohibición de la apertura de una nueva cuenta de PM en papel, los bancos comerciales cerrarán la puerta de la compra de PM en papel el 15 de agosto. China Merchants Bank pidió a los clientes que liquidaran sus posiciones antes del 17 de octubre."


----------



## Chefrufus (14 Ago 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> publicado en reddit:
> "Fecha límite: 15 de agosto. Los bancos comerciales chinos se despiden del comercio de PM en papel. Después de la prohibición de la apertura de una nueva cuenta de PM en papel, los bancos comerciales cerrarán la puerta de la compra de PM en papel el 15 de agosto. China Merchants Bank pidió a los clientes que liquidaran sus posiciones antes del 17 de octubre."



Curiosamente estaba leyendo el hilo creado por @antonio estrada en el cual comenta que la semana del 10 al 14 de Octubre se reune el comité de Bretton Woods. Os dejo el enlace al hilo para los que tengáis curiosidad: La conspiración de las criptomonedas.


----------



## Daviot (14 Ago 2022)

Un poco de entretenimiento en estos días de asueto. Documental de 52 minutos de duración donde se habla de naufragios, cuanto cuestan las expediciones de rescate de tesoros, que hace España con las 600.000 monedas que los tribunales de USA obligaron a Odyssey a devolver considerando que el barco español era un barco militar, peligro de la pesca de arrastre de aguas profundas, etc.

Está en ingles pero se pueden poner subtítulos en español.


----------



## Muttley (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## FranMen (16 Ago 2022)

Moscú ofrece a sus socios comerciales unirse al análogo ruso del SWIFT


Este movimiento garantizaría el trabajo ininterrumpido de los bancos de los países involucrados, explicó el ministro de Desarrollo Económico ruso.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Menos éxito que los linces que ya es decir (4475 onzas vendidas)



De la tirada de 12k, quedan unas 1.200 piezas por acuñar, de las cuales cerca de 400 las recibirá uno de los distribuidores autorizados de Madrid. Las 800 restantes serán repartidas entre el resto de distribuidores y con éstas, se completa la tirada máxima autorizada para la moneda.

Por lo visto, antes de completar las 12k, se decidió suspender la acuñación del Lince y meter el Toro para observar qué sucedía con el stock del Lince una vez el Toro estuviera disponible, y así decidir si se completaba o no la emisión de la tirada. Pues la reacción fue la que se esperaban, el Lince ahora mismo está agotado, Degussa tiene 3 piezas en stock, y el resto de tiendas, Lamas, CMC, Andorrano, Dracma, Ciode.... sin stock

Los pedidos formalizados no serán satisfechos hasta Septiembre, durante el mes de agosto la RCM cierra excepto la tienda y museo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (17 Ago 2022)

*A NEW FINANCIAL INFRASTRUCTURE*



> Russia proposes a new international standard for trading in precious metals: *the Moscow World Standard (MWS) which will become an alternative to the London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) which systematically manipulates precious metals markets to depress prices.* According to Russia’s Finance Ministry, this new, independent international structure is necessary for “normalizing the functioning of the precious metals sector” and its creation is “critically important.”
> “The basis of this new structure will be a new, specialized international precious metals brokerage headquartered in Moscow, which will rely on the MWS. Also proposed is a committee for fixing precious metals prices composed of central banks and largest banks of countries that are members of the Eurasian Economic Union (Armenia, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan and Russia) that currently have a presence on the precious metals market.
> *According to the Russian Finance Ministry, precious metals prices will be fixed either in the national currencies of key member-countries or using new monetary units used in international trade—for instance, the new BRICS currency proposed by Putin*.
> The Finance Ministry wants to make membership in this organization attractive to all market participants, especially China, India, Venezuela, Peru and other South American countries, as well as Africa. *It aims to swiftly destroy the monopoly of LBMA and to provide for stable development of the precious metals sector.*
> ...



Despite having a mullet, Willy has a very good point.
*The proposed currency system is going to be backed by commodities*, and the BRICs cannot be a system that is under the control of the LME. Remember when we wrote about the fiasco of the cancellation of $4bn of nickel trades and how the LME did so to bail out the CCP?
Good ol’ Cliffy was livid, but you know what. Even though he’s a titan in the industry, he couldn’t swing any changes.

Hedge fund titan Clifford Asness leads trader fury after LME cancels $4bn in nickel trades


> Cancelling the trades helped Tsingshan Holding Group. The China-based stainless steel producer is estimated to have lost $8bn on its short position. Because the LME cancelled trades, Tsingshan losses are potentially less severe than if the trades had stood. The holding group’s chair, Xiang Guangda, is reportedly still holding short positions on nickel.



*Now if Cliff couldn’t swing changes… and he’s a billionaire, then what hope do we have?*
Anyway, the point is that when the LME did that they destroyed their credibility and trust. The only question in my mind was, at the time, what replaces it and where. Well, I think we now have the answer.
*Remember, the UN/NATO Western crowd are championing “you’ll own nothing and be happy.”*
If you can’t own precious metals then what is the point of backing a currency with them?
The answer is none.

Which allows me to conclude that the BRICs are not going to sanction the ownership of precious metals.
The West? Hmm, well I can certainly see the teleprompter telling sleepy Joe that by owning precious metals you’re “funding Putin’s war” or some hogwash like that.
Like I said, I’ve put more thought into this particular topic and more and you’ll be able to read all about it when it hits your inbox soon.
*Cheers,
Chris MacIntosh *- Capitalist exploits and Glenorchy Capital Macro Fund Manager
*P.S. - Let me send you a very valuable (also free) weekly email that the team and I call Our World This Week (OWTW).*
I write a premium newsletter called Insider for our paying subscribers. We also publish a couple of premium articles (pulled from Insider) on Zerohedge, which you just read. You can cut to the chase and get good exposure to our idea's and strategies by signing up to the freebie newsletter. It's a summary, and really saves time for you.

Just hop on over to this page and enter your email, then you'll be set.
Contributor posts published on Zero Hedge do not necessarily represent the views and opinions of Zero Hedge, and are not selected, edited or screened by Zero Hedge editors.







__





Russia Proposes New Standard To Compete With RIGGED London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Ago 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> *A NEW FINANCIAL INFRASTRUCTURE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venía a traer el mismo hilo que ha abierto @Desadaptado Dimensional al respecto:






Rusia propone un nuevo estándar internacional para el comercio de metales preciosos: el Estándar Mundial de Moscú (alternativas al de Londres)


'Rusia propone un nuevo estándar internacional para el comercio de metales preciosos: el Estándar Mundial de Moscú, que se convertirá en una alternativa a la London Bullion Market Association, que manipula sistemáticamente los mercados de metales preciosos para deprimir los precios' Russia...




www.burbuja.info





Y completo con otra noticia:









Russia’s NWF funds should be kept in gold, yuan and other 'non-toxic' currencies — experts


It is noted that currently the NWF's investments in euros, British pounds and Japanese yen remain, but their share in the currency structure is gradually decreasing




tass.com





El fondo estatal ruso va a cambiar la estructura de sus fondos. Ya la cambio hace poco para sacar al dólar y aumentar la proporción de euros, yuanes y oro.

En el nuevo cambio van a quitar del fondo las "divisas hostiles" (euros, libras esterlinas y yenes que tenían) que serán sustituidos por "divisas neutrales" (divisas de Irán, de EAU, de India y de China) y oro.

En el caso del oro plantean aumentar la proporción del 20% actual al 30-35%. El fondo estatal ruso es que se encarga de gestionar el excedente de reservas generados por las empresas estatales, energía principalmente pero también de otros sectores estatales de materias primas o armamento.

Es decir, el superávit comercial ruso se va a dedicar en gran parte a acumular oro como reserva de valor.


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Ago 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es decir, el superávit comercial ruso se va a dedicar en gran parte a acumular oro como reserva de valor.



Y esto ¿Cómo afectará a los tenedores de oro que se encuentran en "zona hostil"?

Si se está planteando la creación de una alternativa a la LBMA, ¿podría darse el caso de un oro de dos velocidades? Como aquella historia que se comentaba hace atrás referente al euro de dos velocidades. 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Y esto ¿Cómo afectará a los tenedores de oro que se encuentran en "zona hostil"?
> 
> Si se está planteando la creación de una alternativa a la LBMA, ¿podría darse el caso de un oro de dos velocidades? Como aquella historia que se comentaba hace atrás referente al euro de dos velocidades.
> 
> Un saludo



Hola, Arbeyna: Leyendo el artículo, uno entiende que, efectivamente, Rusia está buscando "dos velocidades" en el comercio de los MPs, pero me temo que con el tiempo sería para casi todo. En fin, que unos (Occidente y sus aliados) y otros (Rusia y sus aliados) están dando por hecho que vamos a un mundo bipolar.

No creo que esto nos afecte a los que vivimos en las "zonas hostiles". De todas formas, a Rusia le queda mucho camino por delante para poder formalizar su propuesta. No es nada fácil de llevar a cabo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Ago 2022)

El oro y la plata son una puta ruina como inversion. La plata vale la mitad que hace diez años y el oro fue una pérdida inmensa de oportunidad.

Ahora, con la hiperinflación a las puertas y la peor situación de política internacional en 30 años, el oro y la plata se comportan como el culo.

Cuando todo reviente, los metales serán un valor seguro, eso no lo duda nadie.

El problema es que reviente yo primero.


----------



## Dadaria (17 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Un poco de entretenimiento en estos días de asueto. Documental de 52 minutos de duración donde se habla de naufragios, cuanto cuestan las expediciones de rescate de tesoros, que hace España con las 600.000 monedas que los tribunales de USA obligaron a Odyssey a devolver considerando que el barco español era un barco militar, peligro de la pesca de arrastre de aguas profundas, etc.
> 
> Está en ingles pero se pueden poner subtítulos en español.



Dejé de escucharlo en el minuto 12:38 cuando decían que los españoles robabamos el oro de américa con indios y esclavos en las minas.


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Leyendo el artículo, uno entiende que, efectivamente, Rusia está buscando "dos velocidades" en el comercio de los MPs, pero me temo que con el tiempo sería para casi todo. En fin, que unos (Occidente y sus aliados) y otros (Rusia y sus aliados) están dando por hecho que vamos a un mundo bipolar.
> 
> No creo que esto nos afecte a los que vivimos en las "zonas hostiles". De todas formas, a Rusia le queda mucho camino por delante para poder formalizar su propuesta. No es nada fácil de llevar a cabo.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero dos mercados alternativos, y enfrentados, implicará una variación sustancial de los precios de los metales. La trayectoria de uno ya la conocemos, deprimir el precio mediante el metal papel. La presumible finalidad del otro, se sospecha, dotar al metal del valor intrínseco que hasta 1971 gozó.

Lógicamente los terceros países ajenos a la actual disputa, acudirían al mercado que ofreciera un mayor retorno a su producto. ¿De dónde va a sacar la US Mint la materia prima para acuñar si ciertas minas "neutrales" deciden acudir al nuevo mercado?. Por otra supongo que ni a Rusia ni China, de momento les interesa un oro fuerte para seguir acumulando como llevan haciendo algunos años. Pero acumular ¿hasta cuándo? . 

No se, son movimientos que se me escapan..... 

Un saludo


----------



## sdPrincBurb (17 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El oro y la plata son una puta ruina como inversion. La plata vale la mitad que hace diez años y el oro fue una pérdida inmensa de oportunidad.
> 
> Ahora, con la hiperinflación a las puertas y la peor situación de política internacional en 30 años, el oro y la plata se comportan como el culo.
> 
> ...



Te lo mejoro, la plata la mitad que hace mas de 40 años. No revientes.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2022)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pero dos mercados alternativos, y enfrentados, implicará una variación sustancial de los precios de los metales. La trayectoria de uno ya la conocemos, deprimir el precio mediante el metal papel. La presumible finalidad del otro, se sospecha, dotar al metal del valor intrínseco que hasta 1971 gozó.
> 
> Lógicamente los terceros países ajenos a la actual disputa, acudirían al mercado que ofreciera un mayor retorno a su producto. ¿De dónde va a sacar la US Mint la materia prima para acuñar si ciertas minas "neutrales" deciden acudir al nuevo mercado?. Por otra supongo que ni a Rusia ni China, de momento les interesa un oro fuerte para seguir acumulando como llevan haciendo algunos años. Pero acumular ¿hasta cuándo? .
> 
> ...



Es muy complicado Arbeyna... De momento, se trata de una mera propuesta y que puede llegar a algo serio, pero en todo caso quedaría mucho camino por recorrer. Luego, la valoración del Oro que hace Rusia está fijada al Rublo y, por lo tanto, para dar un respaldo a su moneda. Ahora mismo, en el mundo de las Divisas, se considera que el Rubio está sumamente sobrevalorado.

Creo que habrá que esperar un tiempo para tener una mayor "claridad" sobre el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (18 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El oro y la plata son una puta ruina como inversion. La plata vale la mitad que hace diez años y el oro fue una pérdida inmensa de oportunidad.
> 
> Ahora, con la hiperinflación a las puertas y la peor situación de política internacional en 30 años, el oro y la plata se comportan como el culo.
> 
> ...



Tómatelo como un máster (caro probablemente) y pregúntate quien te indujo a meterte en ese cepo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Daviot (18 Ago 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> Dejé de escucharlo en el minuto 12:38 cuando decían que los españoles robabamos el oro de américa con indios y esclavos en las minas.



Sí, son ridículas las afirmaciones que hacen en ese aspecto como decir que si tienes oro o esmeraldas de esa época estás a un paso del genocidio cometido y que se asesinaron indios y africanos en las minas de oro de Sudamérica. Burradas sin ningún sentido en ese aspecto.

Y el documental no parece realizado por los ingleses o americanos, según los créditos del final parece francés.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (18 Ago 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> publicado en reddit:
> "Fecha límite: 15 de agosto. Los bancos comerciales chinos se despiden del comercio de PM en papel. Después de la prohibición de la apertura de una nueva cuenta de PM en papel, los bancos comerciales cerrarán la puerta de la compra de PM en papel el 15 de agosto. China Merchants Bank pidió a los clientes que liquidaran sus posiciones antes del 17 de octubre."



Ayer charlando con un amigo le hice referencia a este hecho, pero después, buscando una fuente apropiada que reenviarle, tanto en el foro como en Reddit, la única referencia que encuentro es el Twitter de este señor...

¿Alguien tiene alguna referencia más fiable o al menos, más aparente?


----------



## ELOS (18 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El oro y la plata son una puta ruina como inversion. La plata vale la mitad que hace diez años y el oro fue una pérdida inmensa de oportunidad.
> 
> Ahora, con la hiperinflación a las puertas y la peor situación de política internacional en 30 años, el oro y la plata se comportan como el culo.
> 
> ...



Entonces creo que no has entendido lo que es la inversión en m.p.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2022)

Si lo considera oportuno, Kovaliov ya te responderá, pero es un "metalero" muy antiguo. Creo que el FÍSICO ya lo tiene cerrado. Y diría que su desazón le viene porque no le ha ido bien en las mineras de MPs o eso se desprende de lo que le tengo leído por aquí y en Rankia.

Saludos.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (18 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Entonces creo que no has entendido lo que es la inversión en m.p.



Probablemente, uno de los mundillos donde menos entendimiento se requiere. 

Cuatro dogmas y la vieja castuza metalera más preocupada de poder montarse pequeños mercados cautivos donde controlar la información y el menudeo no fiscalizado, que un verdadero movimiento con vocación transformadora.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Ago 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> Dejé de escucharlo en el minuto 12:38 cuando decían que los españoles robabamos el oro de américa con indios y esclavos en las minas.



Yo en ese momento me cagué en la puta madre del perro que decía eso y en todos los muertos de la productora, y seguí viendo a ver qué más contaban. No lo acabé porque era muy largo y cansino y ya había visto lo suficiente del tema. Descartado como inversión


----------



## risto mejido (18 Ago 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Probablemente, uno de los mundillos donde menos entendimiento se requiere.
> 
> Cuatro dogmas y la vieja castuza metalera más preocupada de poder montarse pequeños mercados cautivos donde controlar la información y el menudeo no fiscalizado, que un verdadero movimiento con vocación transformadora.




ademas que los mp no se tienen como inversion, el que los tenga que los tenga como "seguro" , el que tenga plata yo le diria que no tenga mas de la que no pueda cargar o portar encima sin que se le note, no creo que tener mas de 5 kilos de plata sea logico, aunque para gustos los colores y toda opinion es respetable ,ojo
si el que tiene oro tiene como para que se le note lo que lleva encima (va ladeado y esas cosas jajja) que compre tierras con lo que le sobre hasta que no se ladee jajajaja

los mp no son inversiones , son seguros antiapocalipticos , mejor no cobrarlos nunca y que tus generaciones futuras lo disfruten


----------



## OBDC (18 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Entonces creo que no has entendido lo que es la inversión en m.p.



Creo que ahora si lo entendió con meridiana claridad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## max power (18 Ago 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Y que también son foreros muchos de ellos



Si. Doy fe.


----------



## Pintxen (18 Ago 2022)

El grafeno se comporta como la piedra filosofal


Científicos chinos han demostrado que el grafeno puede ser una especie de piedra filosofal, que permite...




www.europapress.es





Si esto es cierto se podrá utilizar el grafeno como sustituto del mercurio en la minería ilegal!!! Una gran noticia.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ago 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> El grafeno se comporta como la piedra filosofal
> 
> 
> Científicos chinos han demostrado que el grafeno puede ser una especie de piedra filosofal, que permite...
> ...



Eres de los que quieren que baje el precio del oro? 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (19 Ago 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> El grafeno se comporta como la piedra filosofal
> 
> 
> Científicos chinos han demostrado que el grafeno puede ser una especie de piedra filosofal, que permite...
> ...



Los vakunados están de suerte 

_agregue sangre de vakunado a una solución que contenga trazas de oro
después de unos minutos, aparecerá oro puro en la sangre del vakunado
sin otros productos químicos ni aporte de energía involucrados_


----------



## sdPrincBurb (19 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si lo dice europapris es que es verdad.
> 
> Y desde luego que no tiene que ver con manipular la opinión pública sobre lo poco que valen los metales, que ahora los sacaremos de las basuras con esta alquimia maravillosa.
> 
> Y como no, no dan opción al lector para opinar sobre tan fiables artículos, no vaya a ser que alguno se de cuenta de los hechos al leer las opiniones de otros.



Pero entonces, lo de minar meteoritos y el oro de Uganda, también es verdad?


----------



## FranMen (19 Ago 2022)

Capturan en Moscú a contrabandistas con 225 kg de oro valorado en 13 millones de dólares


El esquema estaba conformado por dos grupos de personas, quienes intercambiaron sus maletas en uno de los aeropuertos internacionales de la capital rusa con el fin de llevar los lingotes a Dubái.




actualidad.rt.com




Me llama la atención que cada uno trataba de pasar 75 kg como equipaje de mano. Hay que estar fuerte para que no se note el peso


----------



## OBDC (19 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Capturan en Moscú a contrabandistas con 225 kg de oro valorado en 13 millones de dólares
> 
> 
> El esquema estaba conformado por dos grupos de personas, quienes intercambiaron sus maletas en uno de los aeropuertos internacionales de la capital rusa con el fin de llevar los lingotes a Dubái.
> ...



Con lo fácil que es llevar un código en un pen al cruzar una frontera, o mejor todavía apuntado en un papel....
A la peña le gusta el riesgo. 
Por cierto, no era sirve para escaparse de un país en guerra el oro físico o algo así?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (19 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo de los meteoritos claro que es cierto, ¿de dónde te crees que salen si no las Series Lunar I, II y III que comercializa la Perth Mint?
> 
> Pues de la luna, por eso se llaman así...



Yo creo que lo del meteorito era referido a como iba a subir el precio del oro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si lo considera oportuno, Kovaliov ya te responderá, pero es un "metalero" muy antiguo. Creo que el FÍSICO ya lo tiene cerrado. Y diría que su desazón le viene porque no le ha ido bien en las mineras de MPs o eso se desprende de lo que le tengo leído por aquí y en Rankia.
> 
> Saludos.



Ya lo expliqué alguna vez. Escribo aquí sin tapujos, procurando dar los menos detalles personales posibles, como es natural. Lo hago para intercambiar experiencias y aclararme yo.

Lo que digo en ese párrafo es la cruda realidad. No se puede refutar. La plata vale la mitad, el oro casi el doble de cuando lo compré.

Tengo un tercio en físico, dos partes de oro y una de plata; otro tercio en bullion vault y otro tercio en acciones, casi todo en mineras.

Lo que vale el oro compensa la pérdida en plata y ,con las acciones, habré perdido un 20%. No hay nadie que haya ganado con acciones de mineras. También creo que serán muy rentables porque están casi todas en mínimos históricos. Esto ya está suficientementen analizado. Espero revalorizaciones de *10. ¿Cuando? Chií lo sá?

Oro y plata físicos no he vendido ni una onza y tampoco en bullionvault. Por cierto, con la plata de bullionvault gano bastante porque compré muy abajo. Más o menos estaré a cero.

Lo que ocurre es que lo que infiere el querido compañero forero de que no he entendido la inversión en metales, creo que procede de algo muy repetido y que, en mi opinión, es una falacia: los metales no son una inversión, son un seguro. No estoy de acuerdo. Todo es una inversión. Hasta no hacer nada con el dinero lo es.

Imaginemos que solo hubiera comprado plata en el 20011, cuando llegó a 50 dólares. Alguno lo habrá hecho. Hay mucho fanático de la plata. ¿Qué seguro conseguí con eso? Si me hubiera entrado un cáncer o hubiera perdido el negocio en el 2015, cuando valía 13$, y hubiera tenido que liquidar hubiera perdido las 3/4 partes de mi inversión y, a lo peor, no hubiera tenido para cubrir la emergencia. Bueno, pues siete años después, la plata oscila alrededor de los 19$. Solo seis euros más.

Los seguros no funcionan así. Funcionan al contrario. Pagas 200 euros de seguro del hogar y si se te quema la casa te dan 30.000 o lo que sea.

Todo es una inversión: las acciones, las monedas, los estudios, el amor... Todo es especulación: la bolsa, los metales, las tierras, el bancolchón. Todo el mundo especula, hasta el que no hace nada y no tiene ni idea de todo lo que debatimos aquí.

Desde este punto de vista, los metales desde el año 2008 han sido una inversión ruinosa, sobre todo por el coste de oportunidad que soportamos al no haber invertido en cualquier otro activo, porque practicamente todos han visto revalorizaciones del 500% para arriba.

¿Quien iba a prever, en la crisis del 2008, que lograrían salir del atolladero con aberraciones como los intereses negativos? Nadie. Nuestro análisis fue correcto, pero la vida no es justa y el que se equivocó en el análisis, acumuló grandes ganancias en la realidad.

Sigo creyendo en la inversión en metales por las mismas razones que en el 2008, si no hubiera vendido todo hace años, pero eso no quiere decir que no aceptemos que hemos perdido de ganar. Y eso es perder.

Yo creo que esta parrafada ya la he escrito más veces, pero bueno. Tampoco me importa un pepino quedar como un mal inversor. No vivo de esto, estoy cubierto con mi trabajo. Y a fin de cuentas, somos anónimos, al menos entre nosotros.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya lo expliqué alguna vez. Escribo aquí sin tapujos, procurando dar los menos detalles personales posibles, como es natural. Lo hago para intercambiar experiencias y aclararme yo.
> 
> Lo que digo en ese párrafo es la cruda realidad. No se puede refutar. La plata vale la mitad, el oro casi el doble de cuando lo compré.
> 
> ...



Realmente de 10...si tengo q quitarme el sombrero, me lo quito...


----------



## estupeharto (19 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya lo expliqué alguna vez. Escribo aquí sin tapujos, procurando dar los menos detalles personales posibles, como es natural. Lo hago para intercambiar experiencias y aclararme yo.
> 
> Lo que digo en ese párrafo es la cruda realidad. No se puede refutar. La plata vale la mitad, el oro casi el doble de cuando lo compré.
> 
> ...



Tampoco has perdido. Lo has mantenido y lo que cambia es el precio, no el valor.
Tal vez en un futuro no muy lejano suba ese precio y sea de lo poco que tiene valor. En ese caso estarías en el pequeño grupo que acertó y no perdió gran parte de su patrimonio.

Los tiempos de entrada cuentan. En marzo de 2020 pegó un bajón (plata). El que pilló ahí ha sacado un 50%.
Claro, si uno ya ha entrado y va servido, tiene dos caras, por un lado no aprovechas alguna bajada, pero por otro ya has hecho los deberes si hay subida.

Y como no sabemos el futuro y pinta subida en algún momento, mejor tener los deberes hechos aunque se pierdan unos euros de oportunidad.

Y para evitar esos imprevistos y malas ventas, mejor no invertir más de lo que no necesites en años. Cubrir la espalda siempre va bien, el coste es relativo, la salud no.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Tampoco has perdido. Lo has mantenido y lo que cambia es el precio, no el valor.
> Tal vez en un futuro no muy lejano suba ese precio y sea de lo poco que tiene valor. En ese caso estarías en el pequeño grupo que acertó y no perdió gran parte de su patrimonio.
> 
> Los tiempos de entrada cuentan. En marzo de 2020 pegó un bajón (plata). El que pilló ahí ha sacado un 50%.
> ...



Te lo ha dicho claramente: ha perdido el coste de oportunidad. Y lo ha magnificado.
Defender lo indefendible hace pensar en que tienes algún interés en hacerlo.
El compañero con su honestidad ha demostrado que sus opiniones son imparciales y que no tiene ningún interés en desinformar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## FranMen (20 Ago 2022)

Moscú: La creación de un nuevo sistema financiero mundial es un proceso "irreversible"


El vicejefe de la Cancillería rusa, Alexánder Pankin, declaró en una entrevista con TASS que Rusia ya ha creado mecanismos de pago en monedas nacionales o alternativas a las occidentales.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## ELOS (20 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya lo expliqué alguna vez. Escribo aquí sin tapujos, procurando dar los menos detalles personales posibles, como es natural. Lo hago para intercambiar experiencias y aclararme yo.
> 
> Lo que digo en ese párrafo es la cruda realidad. No se puede refutar. La plata vale la mitad, el oro casi el doble de cuando lo compré.
> 
> ...



Veo que más que no entender la inversión en mp. como comenté, lo que has tenido es una pataleta como cualquiera de nosotros hubiera tenido.
Sigo creyendo que realmente no es una inversión. Tampoco un seguro de la manera que tú comentas, como un seguro clásico.
Mira, puestos a ser honestos, todos los que compramos m.p. lo hacemos como inversión, para poder ganar pasta en un futuro aunque sea lejano.

Si nos va mal, pues oye, no pasa nada porque al fin y al cabo es un seguro de cobertura ante posibles "Cisnes Negros".
Que el metal sube como la espuma, pues nos ponemos alerta y miramos su cotización como buitres a la espera de poder pillar un buen pellizco.
Ahí ya lo de seguro de cobertura, ya nadie se acuerda.

Mi conclusión es que realmente es una inversión y sobre todo una buena manera de proteger nuestro patrimonio.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya lo expliqué alguna vez. Escribo aquí sin tapujos, procurando dar los menos detalles personales posibles, como es natural. Lo hago para intercambiar experiencias y aclararme yo.
> 
> Lo que digo en ese párrafo es la cruda realidad. No se puede refutar. La plata vale la mitad, el oro casi el doble de cuando lo compré.
> 
> ...



Hola, Kovaliov: Escribes desde tu experiencia y también desde unas "percepciones" que parece no se han cumplido en tu caso. También es posible que en ti se reflejen muchos "metaleros" y de eso no tengo la menor duda.

Ahora bien, como en todo, no se puede generalizar. Será, quizás, porque soy "viejo" en esto de los MPs y puedo escribir desde el tiempo...

Yo ya compraba Oro en los 80, pero en formato de Joyería, ya que mi educación financiera a nivel "doméstico" era más bien justita. Y, por otro lado, eran tiempos para embarcarte en crear una familia con todo lo que ello conlleva, así que no había "pasta" para esto de la Inversión.

Con los años, he tocado todos los "palos" en lo que a la Inversión se refiere y con suerte desigual, aunque realmente me ha ido bien, pero también me doy cuenta de que podía haber optimizado mucho mejor los resultados, pero no me quejo ni debería hacerlo...

Te recuerdo que mientras no se vende no se pierde... Y después, dependiendo del contexto, eso puede ser lo de menos...

En mi caso, tengo plusvalías latentes muy importantes, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata. Es en el Oro donde son más ostensibles y en la Plata también influye mi faceta numismática, ya que he dado preferencia a la moneda con Premium y también a la histórica.

En la Plata, creo que todos conocemos de su volatilidad y su gráfico histórico evita que nos podamos engañar.... Pero la misma permite realizar movimientos especulativos que permiten comprar a "buenos" precios, ya no te digo en el "papel" donde nunca he perdido.

No te voy a soltar los "mantras" habituales de porqué tener MPs FÍSICOS, entre otras cosas porque ya te los conoces. Ahora bien, términos como "seguro", "inversión", "coste de oportunidad" son privativos, es decir que cada cual sabe porqué los tiene/aplica o debiera ser así...

Respecto al "coste de oportunidad", yo vi perder un pequeño capital, pero "pasta" a fin de cuentas, en una multinacional que se fue a la M..... Estaba más que "recomendada" y sin embargo... Podemos hablar de muchas acciones del Ibex o que pertenecieron al mismo. También de la evolución del Índice... Así que lo del "coste de oportunidad" es algo sumamente relativo y dependerá de cómo te haya ido en la "elección"...

Volviendo a la Plata, pues sí que a lo mejor debiera haber favorecido más al Oro, pero también la compré por regla general a buenos precios, con un IVA mucho más reducido, con un EUR muchísimo más arriba, con un "excedente" que podía haber dedicado a otros menesteres menos ahorrativos, etc. Esto en cuanto a la Plata más moderna en el tiempo, porque la "otra" pasa cualquier filtro en contra que se le quiera hacer.

Ahora solo compro Plata para mis colecciones y ya no todas, pero sí que dedicó bastantes "dineros" al cabo del año. Ya no me interesa el Bullion: tengo mucho, el precio minorista está excesivamente inflado, etc.

Y, en mi caso, los MPs. siguen siendo un "seguro", "reserva de valor", etc. La mejor prueba de ello es que todavía no he vendido ni una sola moneda... aunque algún día tocará hacerlo.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> En marzo de 2020 pegó un bajón (plata)



De qué bajón hablas?? Eso fue un espejismo y me parece que ningunisima tienda vendió a esos precios 

Si eso papel, pero físico no lo vi


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> De qué bajón hablas?? Eso fue un espejismo y me parece que ningunisima tienda vendió a esos precios
> 
> Si eso papel, pero físico no lo vi



Fue a partir de la Pandemia que las primas sobre el spot se dispararon y siguen persistiendo.

En Marzo del 2020, se pudo comprar más barato, pero lejos del spot. Y a los pocos días vinieron los bloqueos...

En el "papel" sí que se pudo operar.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> De qué bajón hablas?? Eso fue un espejismo y me parece que ningunisima tienda vendió a esos precios
> 
> Si eso papel, pero físico no lo vi



Compré a 13-14. No quise esperar por si bajaba, no fuera que perdiera el tren.
Efectivamente, al día siguiente decían que no había stock.
Fue cosa de estar ahí al tanto y decidirse pronto.
Eso fue un visto y no visto.

Aparte de eso, también se ha podido comprar por debajo de spot, hablo de precio final 16-18.
Es cuestión de estar ahí, al tanto, con la caña.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Compré a 13-14. No quise esperar por si bajaba, no fuera que perdiera el tren.
> Efectivamente, al día siguiente decían que no había stock.
> Fue cosa de estar ahí al tanto y decidirse pronto.
> Eso fue un visto y no visto.
> ...



Pues no sé.. recuerdo mirar aquí y en tiendas a diario y no ver ofertas acorde a precio de ningún tipo, será que he mirado en las páginas equivocadas, a la próxima pandemia os consulto antes ;-)


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues no sé.. recuerdo mirar aquí y en tiendas a diario y no ver ofertas acorde a precio de ningún tipo, será que he mirado en las páginas equivocadas, a la próxima pandemia os consulto antes ;-)



Dicen que después del verano montan otra...
Pero me huelo que en ese caso las tiendas tendrán la memoria fresca y cerrarán la ventanilla hasta que escampe.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Ago 2022)

De acuerdo que el que compra físico no lo hace para trading, porque es un coñazo y para eso está el papel. Tenemos paquillos para salir a comprar garbanzos cuando el guaperas haya desabastecido los supermercados y el euro valga como el peso argentino. Esa parte de mi inversión ni la miro y no la venderé a no ser que se revalorice tanto que me pueda comprar un piso con una onza.

Ahora, yo y casi todos los que estamos aquí nos ganamos la vida trabajando e invertimos nuestros ahorros. Nuestro deber es invertir bien. La familia que invierte bien prospera y la que lo hace mal causa la desgracia de sus deudos. 

Yo lo viví en mi familia. De nada sirve trabajar mucho y acumular patrimonio, que, si no se invierte bien, desaparece en un momento sin provecho para nadie.

Yo lo aposté todo a los metales, para protegerme, porque en el 2008 me parecía que aquello iba a la debacle de la deuda, de la banca y de las divisas y no vi ningún activo que se fuera a salvar. 

Lograron darle la patada 14 años adelante y estamos mucho peor que entonces. Sin embargo, los metales se comportaron muy mal y el resto de los activos se disparó. El que no se entera de nada vio subir el sp500, se apuntó al carro y se forró, mientras que nosotros, iluminados por nuestro genio, llevamos todo este tiempo vaticinando desgracias que, cuando se producen, también hunden el precio del oro y la plata.

Entonces, si nosotros hubiéramos hecho lo propio ahora tendríamos cinco veces más capital para comprar una plata que está regalada y tendríamos mucha más .

.


----------



## FranMen (20 Ago 2022)

Me está recordando al mantra de los pisos nunca bajan. Dar la entrada para cinco y dar el pase con suculentos beneficios antes de formalizar la compra. Lo mismo muchos promotores que se metieron de la noche a la mañana a construir inmensas urbanizaciones en ninguna parte. Muchos arruinados de por vida.
Eso es lo que está pasando con la bolsa. Los pocos que saben se forran y se salen antes de que reviente, los hold, robin hoods no sueltan ni con agua hirviendo hasta que se han arruinado.
Un trozo de papel compra unos kg de patatas porque todos hemos decidido que es así pero mañana puede no valer nada.
Con una onza de oro se podría alegar lo mismo pero hay dos claras diferencias: es escaso y deseado y tiene un respaldo histórico de milenios.
Por supuesto, si quieres absoluta seguridad almacena cosas básicas, el problema es que la mayoría caducan


----------



## estupeharto (20 Ago 2022)

Claro, nadie sabe el futuro (mejor que sea así).
Por eso no valen las cuentas a toro pasado.
Nos podemos fijar en lo que podíamos haber ganado si hubiéramos hecho X. Pero también hay que valorar lo que podríamos haber perdido si no hubiéramos hecho lo que hicimos (y me refiero en general, no de metales)
¿Cuánta gente la caga bien cagada? Y no sólo económicamente.

Yo soy más de pasito pero seguro.
Que al final nos vamos a morir igual. No vale la pena molestarse en exceso.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2022)

8 de Noviembre del 2007... Ibex-35 en los 15.945 puntos. ¿Cuántos años, décadas o siglos precisará para volver a ellos? Y dejo de lado las cotizaciones de Telefónica, Santander, BBVA, etc., etc.

De todas formas, los MPs son solo para aquellos que los "entiendan" previo estudio y, obviamente, me refiero a los FÍSICOS. En el "papel" hay menos inconvenientes, mientras todo siga igual que ahora...

Esto deben tenerlo en cuenta los más noveles. Los demás ya lo saben de sobras.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (20 Ago 2022)

Solo pido que los ejpertos indiquen como no perder en los MPs. Aquí estamos para aprender joder....hasta los cojones de mantras y mensajes en clave. Parece que el negocio es que compremos (para el que vende obviamente)
No me vale que me digan que con x cuento chino se pierde más, porque por comparación siempre hay algo peor. Pero me parece que la inversión en MPs es como decir, si vas al casino hubieras perdido más......


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ELOS (20 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> 8 de Noviembre del 2007... Ibex-35 en los 15.945 puntos. ¿Cuántos años, décadas o siglos precisará para volver a ellos? Y dejo de lado las cotizaciones de Telefónica, Santander, BBVA, etc., etc.
> 
> De todas formas, los MPs son solo para aquellos que los "entiendan" previo estudio y, obviamente, me refiero a los FÍSICOS. En el "papel" hay menos inconvenientes, mientras todo siga igual que ahora...
> 
> ...



Mi manera de entender esta "inversión" es creer que ojalá pasen los años y que todo siga más o menos igual. Porque de lo contrario ( entendiendo que su precio se dispare como muchos soñamos) vamos a vivir en un mundo que sólo llegaron a ver nuestros abuelos.

A los metaleros les diría " no desees que se cumplan tus sueños"


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2022)

Bueno, como en toda Inversión, en los MPs se puede comprar "barato" y no "perder"... Eso ya depende de la "sesera" y de los conocimientos de cada cual posea, así que menos implorar a los "expertos"... Cada cual debe estar capacitado para agenciarse sus propias "habichuelas". Y aquí no hay ningún "misterio", que da lo mismo que hablemos de la Plata, el Cobre o el Zinc... Los mercados de Materias Primas están hechos para ganar y perder... y MUCHO.

ELOS, yo tengo una "burrada" de MPs FÍSICOS y sin la menor intención de deshacerme de ellos, pero tampoco me aferro a ellos, es decir que se compraron para lo que se compraron... Supongo que ya me entiendes.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (20 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> 8 de Noviembre del 2007... Ibex-35 en los 15.945 puntos. ¿Cuántos años, décadas o siglos precisará para volver a ellos? Y dejo de lado las cotizaciones de Telefónica, Santander, BBVA, etc., etc.
> 
> De todas formas, los MPs son solo para aquellos que los "entiendan" previo estudio y, obviamente, me refiero a los FÍSICOS. En el "papel" hay menos inconvenientes, mientras todo siga igual que ahora...
> 
> ...



Particularmente yo la mejor parte que le veo al metal es que cuando deje de caminar en este mundo a quien le toque no se va a tener que complicar demasiado para obtenerlo, mientras que las acciones o lo que tengo en el banco le va a tocar hacer trámites (donde hoy hay unas reglas y mañana otras)


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2022)

Ese fue un motivo de peso en mi decisión de poseer y mantener MPs. Yo ya tengo una cierta edad, no tengo Deuda, y vivo bien, es decir sin problemas económicos, al menos a día de hoy... Si sigo teniendo un cierto "volumen" en los MPs es porque de no ser necesarios, tendrán la finalidad de no pagar el "derecho de pernada" cuando me haya ido a "cultivar malvas" y Ojalá pudiera hacer lo mismo con el resto de mi Patrimonio, aunque estoy en ello...

Saludos.


----------



## mike69 (20 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Solo pido que los ejpertos indiquen como no perder en los MPs. Aquí estamos para aprender joder....hasta los cojones de mantras y mensajes en clave. Parece que el negocio es que compremos (para el que vende obviamente)
> No me vale que me digan que con x cuento chino se pierde más, porque por comparación siempre hay algo peor. Pero me parece que la inversión en MPs es como decir, si vas al casino hubieras perdido más......
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Pues igual que con una acción u otro producto financiero. 

Se utiliza un derivado como un warrant put que protege el activo de una bajada de precio.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## hornblower (21 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues no sé.. recuerdo mirar aquí y en tiendas a diario y no ver ofertas acorde a precio de ningún tipo, será que he mirado en las páginas equivocadas, a la próxima pandemia os consulto antes ;-)



Me pasó lo mismo: estuve mirando y en ningún sitio encontré a 13-14


----------



## Daviot (21 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> De qué bajón hablas?? Eso fue un espejismo y me parece que ningunisima tienda vendió a esos precios
> 
> Si eso papel, pero físico no lo vi





fernandojcg dijo:


> Fue a partir de la Pandemia que las primas sobre el spot se dispararon y siguen persistiendo.
> 
> En Marzo del 2020, se pudo comprar más barato, pero lejos del spot. Y a los pocos días vinieron los bloqueos...
> 
> ...





estupeharto dijo:


> Compré a 13-14. No quise esperar por si bajaba, no fuera que perdiera el tren.
> Efectivamente, al día siguiente decían que no había stock.
> Fue cosa de estar ahí al tanto y decidirse pronto.
> Eso fue un visto y no visto.
> ...





hornblower dijo:


> Me pasó lo mismo: estuve mirando y en ningún sitio encontré a 13-14



En marzo de 2020 sí se pudo comprar físico pero sobre 16 euros la onza cuando el spot esos días estaba entre 11 y 12 euros la onza. Seguía habiendo un premium considerable pero había que decidir rápido porque aún así se retiraron de la venta a esos precios.

Aquí pongo lo que compré yo los días 17 y 18 de marzo del 2020.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> En marzo de 2020 sí se pudo comprar físico pero sobre 16 euros la onza cuando el spot esos días estaba entre 11 y 12 euros la onza. Seguía habiendo un premium considerable pero había que decidir rápido porque aún así se retiraron de la venta a esos precios.
> 
> Aquí pongo lo que compré yo los días 17 y 18 de marzo del 2020.
> 
> ...



Lejos del spot, pero a un muy excelente precio. Ya comenté en uno de mis anteriores posts que siempre se pueden encontrar "ventanas" para comprar más "barato" y ésto último es lo que uno pueda considerar como tal. Repito: en la Plata no hay "misterios" a la hora de adquirirla como no la hay si uno quiere Cobre o Café.

Por cierto, Daviot, sigo comprando Plata "papel", muy poco a poco, pero comprando... Tú sigues con el mismo plan?

Saludos.


----------



## Daviot (21 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lejos del spot, pero a un muy excelente precio. Ya comenté en uno de mis anteriores posts que siempre se pueden encontrar "ventanas" para comprar más "barato" y ésto último es lo que uno pueda considerar como tal. Repito: en la Plata no hay "misterios" a la hora de adquirirla como no la hay si uno quiere Cobre o Café.
> 
> Por cierto, Daviot, sigo comprando Plata "papel", muy poco a poco, pero comprando... Tú sigues con el mismo plan?
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, hace poco entré en el ETF de plata física de Eric Sprott (PSLV) cuando el precio de la plata estaba sobre 18'30 euros.

De momento sigo esperando por si baja más para seguir tomando posiciones y promediar un precio bajo.


----------



## frankie83 (21 Ago 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> El precio del oro va ligado a la bolsa como le ocurre a bitcoin? Me estoy planteando comprar mi primer bullion y el precio me recuerda a bitcoin, cada vez más y más caro y luego desplome.



si eso es lo que piensas entonces qué haces planteándote comprar!!!


----------



## frankie83 (21 Ago 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Porque no tengo ni idea de cómo va el oro. Tengo un poquito de BTC que he ido pillando en "rebajas" cada x tiempo. Estoy esperando a que caigan los mercados este otoño para volver a pillar buen precio.
> Del oro no tengo ni idea, soy nuevo y me ha entrado el gusanillo de pillar alguna moneda bullion. Y no sé si es buen momento para entrar.



Dese luego que no, tú mismo dices que no tienes ni idea, otros te explicarán, si quieren, algo más, pero aquí hay cientos de páginas para leer, eso es lo primero que deberías hacer


----------



## Tichy (22 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> En marzo de 2020 sí se pudo comprar físico pero sobre 16 euros la onza cuando el spot esos días estaba entre 11 y 12 euros la onza. Seguía habiendo un premium considerable pero había que decidir rápido porque aún así se retiraron de la venta a esos precios.
> 
> Aquí pongo lo que compré yo los días 17 y 18 de marzo del 2020.
> 
> ...



Bien hecho. Yo también pillé unas cuantas cosas esos días en los belgas.
Lo malo fue que no todas llegaron. Me devolvieron el dinero de lo que faltaba, por supuesto, pero no conseguí todo lo que había pedido.
Duró muy poco como bien dices. Rápidamente se agotó todo y cuando repusieron material, el sobrespot ya era brutal (y para cuatro cosas que quedaron disponibles).


----------



## Muttley (22 Ago 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Bien hecho. Yo también pillé unas cuantas cosas esos días en los belgas.
> Lo malo fue que no todas llegaron. Me devolvieron el dinero de lo que faltaba, por supuesto, pero no conseguí todo lo que había pedido.
> Duró muy poco como bien dices. Rápidamente se agotó todo y cuando repusieron material, el sobrespot ya era brutal (y para cuatro cosas que quedaron disponibles).



Los interesados en saber que pasó en ese momento deben pasarse por las primeras páginas de este post. Muy recomendable. No hay trampa ni cartón.
Ahí se narró en versión “minuto resultado” lo que ocurrió en Marzo de 2020.
Basicamente como comentó @Daviot hubo una ventana de oportunidad para comprar físico a 15.X. Esa ventana duró apenas dos días, y luego…onzas equivalentes de vuelta a 18-19€ con el spot a 11,X$
Qué nos indica eso? Que el pozo más profundo para la plata REAL Y FÍSICA son los 16€
Todo lo comprado a esos precios es comprado en minimos y se puede estar extremadamente tranquilo.

Respecto a que comprar.
Si se compra onza equivalente se está comprando algo que va “haciendo la goma” al spot.
Estilo ciclista, La diferencia puede ser más grande o más pequeña pero ahí está.

Si se compra Libertades o Pandas la película cambia.
Este vídeo se publicó en Mayo de 2021, con el spot a 27-28$
Se dio precios estimados por años.



¿Qué precio de mercado tienen estas monedas hoy con el spot a 19$?
Y me refiero una por una. Todas sin excepción están entre un 20 a un 30% más caras.

Hay monedas que no solo protegen frente a caídas de spot sino que se revalorizan independientemente del spot.
Y no un poquito precisamente.

De igual forma que con los valores, se puede hacer una cartera equilibrada que combine potencial de subida de spot y de resistencia a las bajadas drásticas.
Lo comentamos aquí




Por supuesto si se cree en el valor intrinseco y una futura escasez de oro y plata fisica evidentemente.
Si no es así, mejor entrar en ETFs a corto plazo y tradear o bien dedicarse a otros activos.

A mi los metales me sirven COMO COMPLEMENTO a otros activos: valores, inmobiliario, alquileres Etc. y como diversificación de riesgos. También para tener activos discretos “cuasi transparentes” al sistema.
Y muy centrdo a complemento de jubilación. En ningún momento es un all in con expectativas inmediatas. No recomiendo ni lo uno ni lo otro.
Esto lo desarrollamos aquí




No hay que ser talibán de ningún activo. Todos tienen ventajas e inconvenientes. 
Y todos tienen momentos económicos donde unos destacan y otros no.
El oro es un desastre en épocas de expansión socio-económica salvaje como fue del periodo 1985 al 2001. Y la plata pasó años totalmente estancada entre los 16-20$ de 2013 al 2020. 
Es en épocas donde el activo no está de moda donde hay que construir posición poco a poco. En oros o en plazas de garaje o en valores del SP500.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ago 2022)

Plata y oro van a caer si o si, da igual las ideas mentales que os hagais, estamos a punto de irnos a tomar porculo todos, se va todo a la mismisima mierda, esto significa que habra parones industriales y eso arrastra a los metales, todos los metales van a bajar.


----------



## Daviot (22 Ago 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Los interesados en saber que pasó en ese momento deben pasarse por las primeras páginas de este post. Muy recomendable. No hay trampa ni cartón.
> Ahí se narró en versión “minuto resultado” lo que ocurrió en Marzo de 2020.
> Basicamente como comentó @Daviot hubo una ventana de oportunidad para comprar físico a 15.X. Esa ventana duró apenas dos días, y luego…onzas equivalentes de vuelta a 18-19€ con el spot a 11,X$
> Qué nos indica eso? Que el pozo más profundo para la plata REAL Y FÍSICA son los 16€
> ...



Excelente análisis con conclusiones muy interesantes a tener en cuenta.

1- " Qué nos indica eso? Que el pozo más profundo para la plata REAL Y FÍSICA son los 16€
Todo lo comprado a esos precios es comprado en mínimos y se puede estar extremadamente tranquilo."

2- "Si se compran Libertades o Pandas la película cambia.
¿Qué precio de mercado tienen estas monedas hoy con el spot a 19$?
Y me refiero una por una. Todas sin excepción están entre un 20 a un 30% más caras.

Hay monedas que no solo protegen frente a caídas de spot sino que se revalorizan independientemente del spot.
Y no un poquito precisamente. "


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Ago 2022)

Yo en las discusiones de si en un entorno de GRAN CRISIS con ESCASEZ DRACONIANA de recursos el oro/plata salvará tu culo siempre me acuerdo del relato que nos contó el guía cuando visité Lanzarote hace unos años....

Básicamente nos vino a decir que históricamente siempre fue la isla más pobre de todas las Canarias y de vida más dura, principalmente porque era la única que no tiene fuentes de agua naturales y dependían para conseguirla exclusivamente de lo que recogieran los numerosos aljibes que había por toda la isla de las escasas lluvias.... y eso lo condicionaba TODO. Lo único que había en abundancia eran conejos (por eso los llamaban "conejeros" ya que cuando venía algún barco iban los nativos en tromba cargados de ellos a intercambiarlos por CUALQUIER cosa, era su único "recurso" practicamente....) pero aparte de eso se vivía bastante mal, los ataques piráticos los obligaban a refugiarse en cuevas durante semanas y de propina la erupción del Timanfaya fue tan jodida que se plantearon seriamente abandonar la isla directamente, cosa que prohibió in extremis el rey de turno bajo pena de muerte por su situación estratégica....

Y el dinero? El dinero allí no valía ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. Ni el dinero, ni las joyas ni el oro ni hostias.... conejos y sobre todo AGUA, era lo único que tenía valor y los más "ricos" eran los que tenían los aljibes de agua más grandes, lo cual les permitía tener "excedentes" para dar de beber por ejemplo a algún animal doméstico tipo cabra o mula y tenía cola de campesinos dispuestos a hacer lo que fuera por un "buchito" de agua para sus hijos o incluso (ya esto lujo total) un poco de leche de cabra....

Y esa situación sólo cambió cuando a mediados del siglo XX se empezaron a construir las primeras desaladoras de toda España... y a partir de los 60-70 llegó la electricidad (hasta entonces sólo la capital tenía unas horas de electricidad proporcionada por los generadores diésel de un viejo barco en el puerto)

Da para pensar sin duda....


----------



## ELOS (22 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Excelente análisis con conclusiones muy interesantes a tener en cuenta.
> 
> 1- " Qué nos indica eso? Que el pozo más profundo para la plata REAL Y FÍSICA son los 16€
> Todo lo comprado a esos precios es comprado en mínimos y se puede estar extremadamente tranquilo."
> ...



Pues yo creo que en la hipotética futura caída del spot, nunca más volveremos a ver onzas a 16€.
Así es como poco a poco la adquisición de m.p. será más y más cara


----------



## Daviot (22 Ago 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo en las discusiones de si en un entorno de GRAN CRISIS con ESCASEZ DRACONIANA de recursos el oro/plata salvará tu culo siempre me acuerdo del relato que nos contó el guía cuando visité Lanzarote hace unos años....
> 
> Básicamente nos vino a decir que históricamente siempre fue la isla más pobre de todas las Canarias y de vida más dura, principalmente porque era la única que no tiene fuentes de agua naturales y dependían para conseguirla exclusivamente de lo que recogieran los numerosos aljibes que había por toda la isla de las escasas lluvias.... y eso lo condicionaba TODO. Lo único que había en abundancia eran conejos (por eso los llamaban "conejeros" ya que cuando venía algún barco iban los nativos en tromba cargados de ellos a intercambiarlos por CUALQUIER cosa, era su único "recurso" practicamente....) pero aparte de eso se vivía bastante mal, los ataques piráticos los obligaban a refugiarse en cuevas durante semanas y de propina la erupción del Timanfaya fue tan jodida que se plantearon seriamente abandonar la isla directamente, cosa que prohibió in extremis el rey de turno bajo pena de muerte por su situación estratégica....
> 
> ...



Interesante pero precisamente el oro y la plata surgieron como reserva de valor y este caso sería ideal para demostrarlo.

Si el que tiene el aljibe más grande puede vender sus excedentes pero en la isla sólo hay agua y conejos. Entonces sólo podrían pagarle con conejos y los conejos son un producto perecedero y más en aquellas condiciones que no tenían frigoríficos ni electricidad para mantenerlos funcionando. Luego el oro y la plata que no son perecederos y se pueden guardar en cualquier lugar sería la moneda de pago ideal en esas condiciones. Que a su vez podrá utilizarse para comprar más aljibes ya que no vas a pagar un aljibe con 1000 conejos ya que el que lo vendiera poco podría hacer con ellos.


----------



## Daviot (22 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues yo creo que en la hipotética futura caída del spot, nunca más volveremos a ver onzas a 16€.
> Así es como poco a poco la adquisición de m.p. será más y más cara



Lo importante es tener una referencia con la que uno pueda guiarse. En este caso son los 16 euros la onza en plata física. En marzo de 2020 había mucha incertidumbre si ese era el precio más interesante o seguiría bajando la plata y también el precio de las onzas físicas.

Pero además aprendemos otra lección que es que las tiendas si ofrecen ese precio será a regañadientes y por poco tiempo, las pocas que lo ofrezcan o que incluso no vuelvan a ofrecer esa posibilidad. En ese caso ya sabemos que entrando en un ETF de plata física si podremos conseguir ese precio de manera rápida y conviene estar preparado por si llegara el caso.


----------



## ELOS (22 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo importante es tener una referencia con la que uno pueda guiarse. En este caso son los 16 euros la onza en plata física. En marzo de 2020 había mucha incertidumbre si ese era el precio más interesante o seguiría bajando la plata y también el precio de las onzas físicas.
> 
> Pero además aprendemos otra lección que es que las tiendas si ofrecen ese precio será a regañadientes y por poco tiempo, las pocas que lo ofrezcan o que incluso no vuelvan a ofrecer esa posibilidad. En ese caso ya sabemos que entrando en un ETF de plata física si podremos conseguir ese precio de manera rápida y conviene estar preparado por si llegara el caso.



Bueno, creo que el tema de la incertidumbre vino para quedarse.
También las tiendas han aprendido la lección de retirar el producto temporalmente si la situación lo requiere y aumentar sus beneficios


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2022)

Hola, Daviot: En la Plata es factible que veamos precios más bajos, al menos hasta que no se despejen las incertidumbres actuales. Ya me gustaría a mí saber cómo estaremos a estas alturas en el proximo año.

Si el "guión" se cumple, es decir hay decrecimiento, Inflación todavía alta y demás, la Plata no debería hacerlo bien. Otra cosa es cómo "pongan" el sobre spot y que creo que ha llegado para quedarse. Aquí -para mí - lo que hay es NEGOCIO por parte de los minoristas que se dedican a su venta y luego esto viene propiciado porque hay demanda, sino de qué...

Yo en esto de los "suelos" prefiero no entender ni saber... Total, son los "grandes" los que deciden en su momento qué lo es y qué no lo es. Es como los famosos stops que cuando quieren los barren sin más...

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (22 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que lo único que le han dejado a la pobre plata es la lógica de un más que posible parón industrial y por consiguiente su caída en la demanda 
Lo de subir o bajar su cotización, dejémoslo a los que mueven el asunto, que ellos "saben".


----------



## L'omertá (22 Ago 2022)

Estoy mirando 1€ que tengo en la cartera y se está haciendo más chiquitico por segundos; es como el anillo del poder, mengua de manera mágica, ¿os pasa lo mismo con vuestros leuros?


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Interesante pero precisamente el oro y la plata surgieron como reserva de valor y este caso sería ideal para demostrarlo.
> 
> Si el que tiene el aljibe más grande puede vender sus excedentes pero en la isla sólo hay agua y conejos. Entonces sólo podrían pagarle con conejos y los conejos son un producto perecedero y más en aquellas condiciones que no tenían frigoríficos ni electricidad para mantenerlos funcionando. Luego el oro y la plata que no son perecederos y se pueden guardar en cualquier lugar sería la moneda de pago ideal en esas condiciones. Que a su vez podrá utilizarse para comprar más aljibes ya que no vas a pagar un aljibe con 1000 conejos ya que el que lo vendiera poco podría hacer con ellos.



En ciertas condiciones sí sería factible lo que dices, pero en el caso de Lanzarote según contaba el guía el dueño de turno de los aljibes "cobraba" en mano de obra: los campesinos le trabajaban los campos de lo poco que pudiera crecer, les cuidaban los animales y las mujeres les limpiaban la casa o amamantaba/cuidaban de sus hijos. No había dinero circulante prácticamente.... los conejos se utilizaban para comerciar con otras islas, rara vez entre ellos...

La única excepción fue cuando después de la erupción del Timanfaya allá en el siglo XVIII el rey Carlos III se apiadó de la situación tan difícil en que había quedado la población (mucha de la cual ante la imposibilidad de emigrar simplemente murió de hambre y de sed....) y sufragó la construcción de algunos grandes aljibes "comunales" para aliviar su sufrimiento (entre comillas porque pronto los caciques se apropiaron de ellos...) y para ello tuvo que traer de fuera la mano de obra, muchos materiales, y hasta la comida y el agua para los trabajadores dado que ni siquiera había para mantenerlos allí... de hecho la población nativa recordaba aquella época como de "abundancia" debido a los suministros que llegaron de la península, que duró lo que duró la construcción y punto...

En fin, para meditar....


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2022)

Son cada momento y circunstancia la que da valor a las cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (22 Ago 2022)

lo posteo aqui que en el foro de economia baja muy abajo enseguida y pierde visibilidad
https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/investment-demand-to-lift-indias-silver-imports-to-record-high

*La demanda de inversión elevará las importaciones de plata de la India a un nivel récord*
CONTRIBUYENTE
Rajendra Jadhav Reuters

PUBLICADO
17 DE AGOSTO DE 2022 03:34 A. M. EDT






CRÉDITO: REUTERS/ARKO DATTA
Las importaciones de plata de India se triplicarán en 2022 desde hace un año a máximos históricos después de que una caída en los precios a mínimos de 2 años incitó a los inversores a apostar que el metal estaba preparado para un repunte y podría superar al oro en los próximos años.

Por Rajendra Jadhav
Enlaces patrocinados

Ahorra con RepsolRepsolMás información




MUMBAI, 17 ago (Reuters) - Las importaciones de plata de India se triplicarán en 2022 desde hace un año a máximos históricos después de que una caída en los precios a mínimos de 2 años incitó a los inversores a apostar a que el metal estaba preparado para un repunte y podría superar al oro. en los próximos años.
Una mayor demanda en India, el mayor consumidor de plata del mundo, podría respaldar los precios globales XAG= .
"La demanda de inversión ha estado impulsando las importaciones", dijo Chirag Thakkar, director ejecutivo de Amrapali Group Gujarat, un importante importador de plata. "Los inversores anticipan que el oro de los pobres vencerá al oro en los próximos años".
Las importaciones de plata de la India en 2022 podrían aumentar a un récord de 8.200 toneladas, dijo Thakkar.

En los primeros siete meses de 2022, las importaciones de plata aumentaron a 5.100 toneladas desde solo 110 toneladas durante el mismo período hace un año, según datos provisionales del Ministerio de Comercio e Industria.

En 2020 y 2021, los inversores y la industria indios vendieron acciones de plata después de fuertes importaciones en 2018 y 2019, dijo Thakkar.
"La liquidación de existencias agotó las existencias disponibles en el país. A los precios actuales, los comerciantes están invirtiendo. Dado que la plata no está disponible en el país, las importaciones están aumentando", dijo.
Las importaciones de plata de la India en 2020 y 2021 fueron de 2218 toneladas y 2773 toneladas respectivamente, por debajo de las 5969 toneladas de 2019.
Los futuros de plata locales MSVc1 cotizaban alrededor de 57.900 rupias por kilogramo el miércoles por la tarde después de alcanzar un récord de 77.949 rupias en 2020.
Los inversores como Umesh Patel, que compró dos lingotes de plata este mes, creen que los precios se han corregido demasiado y que se recuperarán pronto.


"La plata tiene un desempeño inferior al del oro. Espero que suba considerablemente como en el período 2009 a 2011", dijo Patel, quien recibió más del 200% de rendimiento de la plata durante el período.
*DEMANDA INDUSTRIAL*
Junto con la demanda de inversión, las importaciones también han subido debido al creciente uso industrial, dijo un distribuidor con sede en Mumbai de un importante banco importador de plata.
"La fabricación de paneles solares y electrónicos ha ido en aumento debido a los incentivos del gobierno. Estas industrias están consumiendo cada vez más plata junto con la industria automotriz", dijo el comerciante.
India ha estado ofreciendo incentivos vinculados a la producción a empresas locales y extranjeras para fabricar productos electrónicos y paneles solares en el país.
El país satisface la mayor parte de sus requerimientos de plata a través de importaciones, principalmente de Hong Kong, Reino Unido, China y Rusia.
El aumento de la demanda ha permitido que los bancos y los comerciantes de lingotes cobren primas de hasta 30 centavos por onza sobre los precios mundiales, mientras que el oro se cotiza con descuento, dijo un comerciante de lingotes con sede en Mumbai que trabaja con un banco privado.

"El año pasado el oro se cotizaba con prima y la plata con descuento. Ahora sucede exactamente lo contrario", dijo el operador.
Las importaciones de plata de la India se triplicarán en 2022 desde 2021 después de que la caída de los precios impulsara la demanda de los inversores https://tmsnrt.rs/3QyXwXE
Los precios de la plata en India se han desplomado este año, mientras que el oro ha ganado aproximadamente un 8 % https://tmsnrt.rs/3pqFyKK


----------



## Pintxen (23 Ago 2022)

Como es eso de que anticipan que la plata superará al oro en los próximos años? Veremos una onza de plata a 1.800 €? No es creíble pero ójala sucediese eso.


----------



## ELOS (23 Ago 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Como es eso de que anticipan que la plata superará al oro en los próximos años? Veremos una onza de plata a 1.800 €? No es creíble pero ójala sucediese eso.



Antes veremos a un sindicalista subido a un andamio


----------



## jkaza (23 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo importante es tener una referencia con la que uno pueda guiarse. En este caso son los 16 euros la onza en plata física. En marzo de 2020 había mucha incertidumbre si ese era el precio más interesante o seguiría bajando la plata y también el precio de las onzas físicas.
> 
> Pero además aprendemos otra lección que es que las tiendas si ofrecen ese precio será a regañadientes y por poco tiempo, las pocas que lo ofrezcan o que incluso no vuelvan a ofrecer esa posibilidad. En ese caso ya sabemos que entrando en un *ETF de plata física si podremos conseguir ese precio de manera rápida *y conviene estar preparado por si llegara el caso.



Os veo muy confiado con los papelitos. Y quién os asegura de que compréis papelitos baratos, y antes de una subida fuerte os cierren posiciones unilateralmente?


----------



## FranMen (23 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Daviot: En la Plata es factible que veamos precios más bajos, al menos hasta que no se despejen las incertidumbres actuales. Ya me gustaría a mí saber cómo estaremos a estas alturas en el proximo año.
> 
> Si el "guión" se cumple, es decir hay decrecimiento, Inflación todavía alta y demás, la Plata no debería hacerlo bien. Otra cosa es cómo "pongan" el sobre spot y que creo que ha llegado para quedarse. Aquí -para mí - lo que hay es NEGOCIO por parte de los minoristas que se dedican a su venta y luego esto viene propiciado porque hay demanda, sino de qué...
> 
> ...



Hola, ¿Sólo las tiendas? ¿Y las "mints"? Yo creo que también están aprovechando


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

Las dos. Por ejemplo, la US Mint produciendo menos Eagles de las que está obligada por ley.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (23 Ago 2022)

No les basta con manipular el papel


----------



## L'omertá (23 Ago 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Las dos. Por ejemplo, la US Mint produciendo menos Eagles de las que está obligada por ley.
> 
> Saludos.



Escuché que no tenían plata.... no sé que habrá de cierto.
por cierto: en mi sector los fabricantes "están teniendo roturas de stock" para que compremos más volumen de mercancía, yo he deciddo arriesgarme y.... que curioso no hemos tenido ninguna rotura.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

Eso ha dicho la US Mint, pero se sabe que no es cierto. Más bien se debe a que la US Mint lleva unos años funcionando de forma deficiente. Hace pocos días escribí sobre esto en el hilo "Miscelánea". Puedes echarle un vistazo.

Realmente, hay muchos sectores -por no decir todos- que están aprovechando en su propio beneficio los problemas que estamos viviendo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No les basta con manipular el papel



Son los Bancos de inversión, especialmente JP Morgan quienes manipula el "papel".

En el FÍSICO de Inversión hay otros "actores" implicados. Y aquí hay que hablar más de especulación que de "manipulación".

La Plata de Inversión está "cara" a los precios actuales por diversas razones, empezando por el IVA y continuando por ese sobre spot que no hay por donde cogerlo. Hay momentos puntuales en los que puede haber escasez de Plata en las Mints, pero eso es lo que trasciende. Tampoco sabemos si es verdad y, probablemente, en función del precio "estrangulan" deliberadamente la oferta.

Saludos.


----------



## trukutruku (23 Ago 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si este será el hilo adeqoado, pero bueno.
> 
> Fui esta tarde a un compro orocs de confianza a que me tasasen unas monedillas que cayeron en mis manos, en una maquinina de esas con agua que supongo que será cosa de Arquímedes.
> 
> ...



En los compro oro venden monedas de oro y plata de inversion?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

Claro, pero probablemente a precios de mercado, incluido el sobre spot.

Saludos.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (23 Ago 2022)

No sé, dependerá del sitio.

Yo desde luego bullion a la venta en los que conozco no he visto.

Las monedas que les vendan los incautos pardilios las mandarán a phundir.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2022)

No es lo habitual, como tampoco lo es poseer Bullion, pero suelen tener algunas monedas, sobre todo de leyes más bajas.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Ago 2022)

España tiene la mina de oro más grande de Europa. El problema es que aún no la hemos abierto


"Habrá mina". Parece que hay una posible respuesta para lo que llevan preguntándose los vecinos de Tapia de Casariego durante años. Sobre todo cuando se les...




magnet.xataka.com







*  España tiene la mina de oro más grande de Europa. El problema es que aún no la hemos abierto *





22 Agosto 2022Actualizado 23 Agosto 2022, 16:56
  Albert Sanchis @asanchisull

"Habrá mina". Parece que hay una posible respuesta para lo que llevan preguntándose los vecinos de Tapia de Casariego durante años. Sobre todo cuando se les dijo que *había 300.000 kilos de oro bajo sus pies*. La pregunta es cuándo. España podría dar luz verde a la excavación de la mina más grande de nuestro país. No es un yacimiento cualquiera, se trata probablemente de la mina de oro más grande de Europa. Y se encuentra aquí, en Tapia de Casariego (Asturias), a orillas del Cantábrico.
Ni petróleo ni gas, pero sí tierra de metales, España lleva siendo objeto de deseo por sus tesoros bajo el subsuelo *desde hace 2.000 años*, cuando los romanos llevaron a cabo las primeras excavaciones. Entonces no se contaba con las herramientas de las que hoy disponemos ni la tecnología podía decirles dónde se encontraba el reluciente metal dorado.


Y la verdad es que no se equivocaban: sólo en Asturias se estima que existen 480 yacimientos de oro. Pero la palma se la lleva la de Salave, donde podría haber, según estudios, la friolera de *más de 300 toneladas de oro*. En tiempos del Imperio Romano sólo se lograron remover 100 millones de metros cúbicos en la zona, lo suficiente para extraer unos 7.000 kilos de oro. Una diminuta parte de lo que aún duerme allí abajo.
Tal y como explicábamos en este otro artículo de Xataka, el Imperio era capaz de extraer más de seis toneladas de oro de las minas del noroeste peninsular cada año. ¿Cómo? Usando un método llamado _ruina montium_, un sistema que, con ayuda de la fuerza del agua, se derrumban grandes estructuras geológicas con poco esfuerzo. En aquellos tiempos Las Médulas, en León, eran las minas de España que más oro brindaban a Roma.





Pero el premio gordo estaba en Tapia. Desde el siglo pasado se ha intentado explotar su mina de Salave sin mucho éxito. *Decenas de empresas realizaron cientos de sondeos* en el territorio y no se llegó a buen puerto. No por falta de interés de empresas, sino porque extraer el oro de ella supondría un grave impacto ambiental a la zona.
Gran parte de los vecinos del municipio están asustados de que el *deterioro natural* empeore su calidad de vida. Otros temen ser expropiados de sus viviendas. Pero el plan minero no parece estar dispuesto a detenerse. Y más sabiendo la cantidad ingente de oro que reside bajo tierra. En 2010, se estuvo muy cerca de conseguirlo. AsturGold propuso un proyecto pero en diciembre de 2014 el Principado de Asturias vetó la explotación. Tres años más tarde, en 2017, el Tribunal Superior del Principado confirmó el veto y ahí quedo todo.
*Un proyecto polémico*
El sueño minero no ha muerto aún. "Esperamos empezar a producir oro en la mina de Tapia en tres años", explicaba José Manuel Domínguez, director general de Exploraciones Mineras del Cantábrico (EMC), promotora de la mina de oro de Salave J.A. "Habrá mina, estoy convencido", señalaba.
El nuevo proyecto en fase de estudio cuenta con un presupuesto de 100 millones de euros para extraer en 14 años unos 31.000 kilos de oro. Pero ya ha recibido 1.297 alegaciones de impacto ambiental, que están siendo estudiadas. El objetivo de EMC es extraer un millón de onzas de oro, unos 31.000 kilos y *esperan empezar a producir en el año 2025*.
El sector está convencido de que el proyecto actual es diferente al que se tramitó hace años con mucha polémica y que finalmente no fue autorizado por el Principado. Ahora se ha prescindido, por ejemplo, del uso de cianuro y recalcan que *solo verterán aguas "al 99 % limpias"*. La compañía defiende: "El proyecto no va en contra de nadie. Lo que queremos es adaptarlo para hacerlo lo más sostenible posible. Y en eso estamos ahora, consultando a la Administración si es compatible".

¿Es suficiente para que la gente se convenza? No está claro. La degradación ambiental y sanitaria es un condicionante claro. Ni siquiera *las perspectivas de creación de empleo* (unos 250 nuevos puestos de trabajo) compensan los daños que ocasionará la explotación también en la economía local, en especial para las explotaciones ganaderas. La geóloga de Ecologistas en Acción, Beatriz González, explicaba en este artículo que duda de la calidad del agua que se verterá y defendía como "evidente" la afección al medio hídrico.
La plataforma "Oro No" ha logrado reunir a ganaderos, hosteleros, pescadores, vecinos y vecinas que se oponen a este nuevo intento de extraer el oro. Llevan décadas venciendo a las multinacionales mineras y, mientras tanto, Tapia de Casariego, un diminuto municipio que casi nadie conoce, vive dividido. Como dice el refrán: _A más oro, menos reposo.
Imágenes: Plataforma Oro No | Coordinadora Ecologista de Asturias_


----------



## frankie83 (23 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> España tiene la mina de oro más grande de Europa. El problema es que aún no la hemos abierto
> 
> 
> "Habrá mina". Parece que hay una posible respuesta para lo que llevan preguntándose los vecinos de Tapia de Casariego durante años. Sobre todo cuando se les...
> ...



Un millón de onzas a 2000 la onza hace nada más que 2000 millones de euros; eso lo imprimimos muy rápidamente… nos gastamos mucho más solamente en el misterio de igualdad 

visto así, no merece la pensa destrozar la costa y la vida de mucha gente


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Un millón de onzas a 2000 la onza hace nada más que 2000 millones de euros; eso lo imprimimos muy rápidamente… nos gastamos mucho más solamente en el misterio de igualdad
> 
> visto así, no merece la pensa destrozar la costa y la vida de mucha gente



El dinero impreso no vale nada y el misterio de igualdad tiene los días contados, como todas las locuras del hombre, en este caso de la mujer.

Yo ya poseo unas cuantas miles de acciones porque la mina obtendrá la licencia de un día para otro y yo, que soy de la zona, no voy a quedar fuera.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El dinero impreso no vale nada y el misterio de igualdad tiene los días contados, como todas las locuras del hombre, en este caso de la mujer.
> 
> Yo ya poseo unas cuantas miles de acciones porque la mina obtendrá la licencia de un día para otro y yo, que soy de la zona, no voy a quedar fuera.



Pues espero vivamente que no,
Tapia de casariego es un bonito sitio y una mina de oro no le va a hacer gran bien

dicho esto siguen siendo migajas 2000 millones

para eso que destinen dinero a comprar oro en vez de tirarlo en igualdad y otras chorradas

En las cuentas mensuales de @Spielzeug no veo españa entre los compradores ;-)


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues espero vivamente que no,
> Tapia de casariego es un bonito sitio y una mina de oro no le va a hacer gran bien
> 
> dicho esto siguen siendo migajas 2000 millones
> ...











Tapia dividida: responden a la manifestación contra la mina de oro con un escrito a favor firmado por 607 vecinos


Gente de varios municipios secundó la convocatoria de Oro No, cofradías de pescadores, asociaciones de turismo y grupos de agricultores y ganaderos



www.lavozdegalicia.es





Pues estos 650 vecinos parece que necesitan trabajo. Es muy cómico que todos los ecologistas, jubilados con chalé de verano y los pocos ganaderos que quedan crean que el pueblo es de su propiedad y que solo ellos tienen derecho a prosperar. Tapia, como todos los concejos asturianos, se está despoblando y muriendo a marchas forzadas y es difícil encontrar un empleo para que los jóvenes puedan quedarse en el pueblo. Todos los opositores a la mina llevan teléfonos con oro dentro, pero nadie quiere las minas a lado de su casa. Mejor en el tercer mundo, que esos están acostumbrados.

Asturias no se puede permitir más que solo pùedan vivir en ella los que viven de las subvenciones del Estado, que son todos los que se oponen a la mina. Si no se resuelve el problema económico, demográfico y de empleo, Tapia, como el resto de los concejos de la rasa tiene los días contados.


----------



## ELOS (24 Ago 2022)

Tranquilos metaleros, los ekologistas son nuestra salvación


----------



## FranMen (24 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Tapia dividida: responden a la manifestación contra la mina de oro con un escrito a favor firmado por 607 vecinos
> 
> 
> Gente de varios municipios secundó la convocatoria de Oro No, cofradías de pescadores, asociaciones de turismo y grupos de agricultores y ganaderos
> ...



¿A cuántos del pueblo dice (otra cosa es que una vez metido nada de lo prometido) la minera que va a contratar?


----------



## frankie83 (24 Ago 2022)

Solo se piensa en la mal llamada “economía” desde hace muchos años y las cosas no hacen que empeorar

no estamos en el hilo “miscelanea” pero intento explicar mi postura

los beneficios, de haber, no se los llevarán los habitantes, que a cambio tendrán el territorio destruido.

no deja de ser una opinión, cierto, pero la película la hemos visto ya muchas veces

volvemos a hablarlo cuando la mina esté en funcionamiento y entonces podremos ver en qué ha quedado

A modo de ejemplo el puerto de contenedores de Génova-Prá ha creado, dicen, 200 puestos de trabajo, pero la zona no para de empeorar y la gente huye (la ciudad ha perdido el 25% de población en los últimos 40 años) y un piso decente ya no sé vende ni por 70mil euros, adjunto comparativa 1908/2022


----------



## frankie83 (24 Ago 2022)

Luego no me has contestado sobre los 2000mil millones, se supone que para 600 vecinos son poco más de 3 millones por cabeza, aún admitiendo que solo den el dinero a los favorables y que se reparta TODO el dinero de la venta Y que no haya ningún gasto para extraerlo 

los números no salen


----------



## Gusman (24 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Solo se piensa en la mal llamada “economía” desde hace muchos años y las cosas no hacen que empeorar
> 
> no estamos en el hilo “miscelanea” pero intento explicar mi postura
> 
> ...



Los vecinos obtienen los perjuicios y las multinacionales extrajeras los beneficios. Siempre ha sido así y cada vez más.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Solo se piensa en la mal llamada “economía” desde hace muchos años y las cosas no hacen que empeorar
> 
> no estamos en el hilo “miscelanea” pero intento explicar mi postura
> 
> ...



¿Y donde quieres que pongan los puertos de contenedores? ¿En un descampado 50km al interior? Mira a tú alrededor y cuenta las cosas que han llegado en contenedor. Luego tíralas a la basura, para ser coherente. Así podrás mantener ese pueblo tan bonito como en 1908 y los pisos volverán a valer 250.000 euros. Claro que en 1908 vivían en la miseria, sin el saneamiento, el asfalto, los aviones, el material sanitario para operarte y todas las otras comodidades de las que la gente que vive en los pueblos no quiere prescindir. Al contrario, cualquiera que viva en la aldea más remota y montañosa del suroccidente asturiano no hace más que reivindicar que tiene derecho a los mismos servicios que el resto de los contribuyentes de Asturias. Servicios, que en su mayoría, llegan por contenedor. Que no falten torres para cobertura del móvil, internet como en las ciudades y un helicóptero para cuando me de el infarto. El hippismo que lo paguen otros.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Luego no me has contestado sobre los 2000mil millones, se supone que para 600 vecinos son poco más de 3 millones por cabeza, aún admitiendo que solo den el dinero a los favorables y que se reparta TODO el dinero de la venta Y que no haya ningún gasto para extraerlo
> 
> los números no salen



Claro, la empresa va a desarrollar la mina para repartir los 2000 millones entre los 600 vecinos a tres millones por cabeza. 

Los vecinos recibirán como compensación que su pueblo siga existiendo y prosperen las familias, no solo los jubilados y los veraneantes. Pregunta a los que llevan treinta años viviendo de las minas de Belmonte y Salas y siguen apareciendo nuevas vetas. Y más que aparecerán cuando suba el precio del oro. Empleo industrial cualificado y bien pagado, que te cualifica para trabajar en el futuro fuera del pueblo.









El producto final de la mina, el bullón de oro y de plata, lo hacen las chicas


Dirigir un camión como el de Davinia Fernández es más difícil de lo que parece. Jorge Sánchez asegura que la visibilidad desde la cabina es muy limitada. "Ella está colocada en la parte izquierda y de lado para poder controlar todo lo que pasa delante y detrás. Aun así, el ángulo de visión es...




www.lne.es


----------



## risto mejido (24 Ago 2022)

otro mas que pronostica el mad max , eso si , vende metales preciosos, aqui todo el mundo arrima el ascua a su sardina

*Se acerca 'Mad Max' - Bill Holter advierte sobre 'Tiempos oscuros por delante, incluso para los preparados'*





POR TYLER DURDEN
MIÉRCOLES, 24 DE AGOSTO DE 2022 - 00:45
_A través de USAWatchdog.com de Greg Hunter ,_
El experto en metales preciosos y escritor financiero Bill Holter dice: _*"nada está mejorando"*_ y señala que la prueba está en todas partes de que claramente nos dirigimos hacia una calamidad financiera como nunca antes habíamos visto.


Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
Holter, que también es corredor de metales preciosos, está experimentando un gran repunte en el negocio porque *el gran capital está buscando un lugar para esconderse en el mundo físico. * Holter explica,


> _“Estamos recibiendo más pedidos y pedidos más grandes. Creo que esto es natural porque *creo que la gente sabe que algo anda mal,* y cuando algo anda mal, quieres ponerte a la defensiva. Creo que la gente finalmente está haciendo la conexión de que *el mundo está en proceso de bancarrota, y quieres tu capital en algo que no pueda arruinarse. * Por definición, eso es oro y plata”._



Holter dice que el mal está tratando de apoderarse de todas partes.
Holter sostiene: “ *El consenso es que el hecho de que tenemos una Segunda Enmienda y todavía tenemos armas aquí es la única razón por la que aún no han cerrado la trampa. Estados Unidos es 'el último bastión'. "*


> _"Solo mire Australia. Mire Nueva Zelanda. Mire Canadá. Mire Gran Bretaña. ¿Puede tener armas allí? No, se las han llevado. ¿Qué hicieron? Obligaron a la población a encerrarse. Obligaron a la población a obtener el jab. El resultado es que verás a Occidente enormemente despoblado y degradado en los próximos 1, 2 o 5 años. Tienen control total sobre su población. Mientras que ese no es el caso todavía en los EE. UU. "_



Holter ha dicho durante mucho tiempo que *cuando se rompa el sistema de deuda sobrecargado, se romperá "rápido y feo". *


> _“El crédito se secará de la noche a la mañana” y “El mundo funciona a crédito”, según Holter. _



Sus matemáticas muestran un tiempo oscuro por delante incluso para los preparados. Holter explica,


> _“Todo lo que tienes que hacer es levantarte por la mañana y leer las noticias, y sabes que ha empeorado que el día anterior. Eso es día tras día. *Llevo varios años hablando de 'Mad Max'. * Cuando comencé a hablar de eso, tuve todo tipo de penas y me llamaron loco. *Ciertamente parece cada vez más como el escenario probable. *Simplemente regresa a Occidente y, incluida China, no está en Occidente, pero también está extremadamente apalancado (o endeudado). Cuando sobreapalanca un sistema financiero, sobreapalanca una economía. En algún momento, lo único que puede pasar es algo malo. Es incumplimiento o hiperinflación de la moneda para pagar la deuda. *En cuanto al tiempo, me sorprendería si llegamos a finales de este año y la gente todavía consideraría que el sistema es normal. *”_



*Cuando el sistema se rompe, es cuando se vuelve "feo". * Holter explica,


> _“¿En cuanto a cómo van a funcionar las cosas cuando esto se caiga? *Mi pregunta sería si algo va a funcionar? ¿Estará abierto su banco? ¿Su corredor estará abierto? ¿Habrá una tienda abierta o un restaurante o algún lugar para comprar productos? * Eso nos lleva de vuelta a 'Get out of the System' (GOTS) de Jim Sinclair. Conviértase en su propio banquero central. Abastécete de las cosas que crees que vas a necesitar. ¿Va a durar dos semanas o dos años? Podría durar dos años. *Una cosa es segura, nuestra vida en los Estados Unidos cambiará drásticamente a un nivel de vida más bajo. . . . Estás viendo el desglose en tiempo real”.*_


----------



## frankie83 (24 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Y donde quieres que pongan los puertos de contenedores? ¿En un descampado 50km al interior? Mira a tú alrededor y cuenta las cosas que han llegado en contenedor. Luego tíralas a la basura, para ser coherente. Así podrás mantener ese pueblo tan bonito como en 1908 y los pisos volverán a valer 250.000 euros. Claro que en 1908 vivían en la miseria, sin el saneamiento, el asfalto, los aviones, el material sanitario para operarte y todas las otras comodidades de las que la gente que vive en los pueblos no quiere prescindir. Al contrario, cualquiera que viva en la aldea más remota y montañosa del suroccidente asturiano no hace más que reivindicar que tiene derecho a los mismos servicios que el resto de los contribuyentes de Asturias. Servicios, que en su mayoría, llegan por contenedor. Que no falten torres para cobertura del móvil, internet como en las ciudades y un helicóptero para cuando me de el infarto. El hippismo que lo paguen otros.



Veo que no solo los progres creen en el “progreso”


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Veo que no solo los progres creen en el “progreso”



El progreso es una cosa, buena; y el progresismo es otra cosa, mala.

Los que no creen en el progreso no renuncian a la anestesia ni a los viajecitos de fin de semana a Praga por 45 Euros.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El progreso es una cosa, buena



Depende, depende..


----------



## risto mejido (24 Ago 2022)

*El oro y la plata están desapareciendo de las bóvedas de todo el mundo*





POR QUOTH EL CUERVO
MIÉRCOLES, 24 DE AGOSTO DE 2022 - 14:14
Presentado por Fringe Finance de QTR
Mientras no estabas prestando atención, los inventarios de plata en las bóvedas de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) han continuado con una caída histórica.
Al mismo tiempo, China ha estado repatriando oro, que también ha estado “saliendo volando del Comex” más rápido de lo que lo ha hecho en años. Las cosas podrían estar poniéndose picantes para el mercado de los metales.

Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
Una publicación de blog poco notada en Bullionstar el mes pasado señaló algo peculiar: la plata almacenada en estas bóvedas ha estado cayendo durante 7 meses seguidos. En los últimos 12 meses, las tenencias de plata de la bóveda han caído 182,7 millones de onzas.


Como señala el informe, marca los inventarios de plata de la LBMA más bajos desde diciembre de 2016. Vale la pena leer el blog de Bullionstar, ya que señala cuán escasa parece ser la reserva de plata de la LBMA:


> …de las 31.023 toneladas de plata que, según afirma, se encontraban en los almacenes de bóvedas de LBMA Londres a fines de junio de 2022, 19.422 toneladas, o el 62,6 % de este total, representaban plata retenida en las bóvedas de LBMA Londres que eran propiedad de Exchange Fondos negociables (ETF) como iShares Silver Trust (SLV), Wisdomtree Physical Silver ETC (PHAG) y Aberdeen (abrdn) Physical Silver Shares ETF (SIVR).
> Juntos [13 ETF] actualmente tienen 18.835 toneladas de plata en las bóvedas de LBMA Londres. Pero hay más Porque además de los ETF enumerados anteriormente, los clientes de BullionVault y GoldMoney tienen plata adicional que forma parte de las cifras de la bóveda de la LBMA. Los clientes de BullionVault tienen 491,2 toneladas de plata en las bóvedas de la LBMA en Londres, mientras que los clientes de GoldMoney tienen 187,8 toneladas en las bóvedas de la LBMA.
> Agregar estas dos cifras al total del ETF significa que, a partir del 26 de julio de 2022, una enorme cantidad de 19 514 toneladas de plata que se dice que se encuentran en las bóvedas de la LBMA de Londres está en manos de ETF respaldados por plata e inversores de clientes privados, y no tiene nada que ver con " la capacidad de Londres para sustentar el mercado OTC físico”.



El blog señala que la única comparación para tal caída fue entre abril y agosto de 2020, cuando la plata y el oro de LBMA tuvieron que trasladarse a las bóvedas de COMEX en Nueva York para cumplir con los requisitos de entrega. *La caída actual en el inventario, en curso desde junio de 2021, se acerca a una cifra que es el doble de las salidas de 2020.*

“Del mismo modo, como se vio a principios de 2021, *el cártel bancario de lingotes está aterrorizado* de que los ETF respaldados por plata engullan mayores porcentajes de las acciones de la bóveda de la LBMA de Londres”, concluyó el artículo .
Mientras tanto, durante los últimos 6 meses, hemos estado discutiendo si Rusia y China planean o no desafiar al dólar estadounidense como moneda de reserva global y, de ser así, qué significa eso para los metales preciosos. No solo he señalado constantemente los esfuerzos de Rusia y China durante la última década para desdolarizar, sino también su acumulación de oro a tasas históricamente altas. Incluso he preguntado (al igual que muchos otros expertos en metales) si China tiene más oro del que revela oficialmente.
En ese sentido, vale la pena señalar que las importaciones chinas de oro desde Suiza están comenzando a alcanzar máximos históricos.
Reuters informó la semana pasada: “Las exportaciones suizas de oro a China en julio aumentaron a su nivel más alto desde diciembre de 2016, según mostraron los datos de la aduana suiza el jueves, a medida que mejoró la demanda en el mercado de lingotes más grande del mundo. Suiza envió 80,1 toneladas de oro por valor de 4.400 millones de francos suizos (USD 4.600 millones) a China continental, frente a las 32,5 toneladas de junio y el segundo total mensual más alto...


----------



## IvanRios (24 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> La verdad es que lo único que le han dejado a la pobre plata es la lógica de un más que posible parón industrial y por consiguiente su caída en la demanda
> Lo de subir o bajar su cotización, dejémoslo a los que mueven el asunto, que ellos "saben".



Habrá una enorme destrucción del tejido industrial y por tanto de la actividad, pero a su vez un enorme aumento del uso de la plata para la llamada transición energética. No hace mucho subí unas capturas de los estudios del instituto de Alicia Valero en el que se pronostica escasez de diversos materiales entre ellos la plata.

De cualquier modo, opino que en general seguimos pensando estando situados en la lógica del sistema "antiguo" (aunque todavía presente, pero no por mucho tiempo) en el que no había escasez de nada y todo era accesible, pero todo eso va a cambiar muy pronto y de forma radical. Y ese escenario futuro (y que en muy breve ya va a empezar a estar aquí) habrá, así es, escasez de todo empezando por el propio diésel (energía con la que se realiza la minería), escasez de materiales de todo tipo, inflación al galope y estructural, "hambre" por tener valor tangible ante la caída de todo lo ficticio (es lo que pienso), y además, algo muy importante: la instalación o implementación de un ecologismo interesado, radical y furibundo que considerará sagrado cualquier material de la "madre tierra", considerando probablemente un sacrilegio el que se extraigan diversos tipos de materiales que no sean estrictamente necesarios.

Y ante este nuevo escenario de caos económico y social, dictaduras, escasez de todo empezando por el diésel y la energía en general, racionamiento, necesidad de la plata para la llamada transición energética y la implementación del pseudo ecologismo radical, lo que me pregunto no es ya si la plata subirà de precio, sino si seguirá siendo accesible a los particulares y por cuánto tiempo.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ago 2022)

Unos días de muchos anuncios monetarios por parte de Rusia.

Por un lado, deja de aceptar dólares como colateral en el Moscow Exchange que es donde se negocian acciones y materias primas:









National Clearing Center stops accepting dollars as security for transactions


The share of US dollars accepted as the security on currency, precious metals, stock, and deposit markets stands at 25% at present




tass.com





Por otro lado, se propone crear un nuevo centro de referencia mundial para el precio del oro actualmente dominado por la banca anglosajona en el fixing de Londres y la LBMA:








Russia is looking into its own gold standard after LBMA ban






www.kitco.com





Más claras no pueden estar sus intenciones... Dejan de aceptar dólares como colateral de las operaciones con acciones y materias primas pere seguro que aceptan oro como colateral.

Dejar de usar el dólar sin que haya otra divisa fiat capaz de ocupar su lugar sólo deja espacio al oro (y tal vez plata) como elemento monetario sustituto. El objetivo de Rusia (y de China) es sustituir al dólar por el oro como referencia monetaria. Este objetivo resulta beneficioso para gran parte del mundo que acabarán siguiendo los mismos pasos y abandonando el dólar de su sistema monetario por el peligro que supone su uso como arma de guerra económica.

Julio parece que va a ser un mes de fuertes compras por parte de los bancos centrales:



Qatar compro 14,8 toneladas y Uzbekistán 8,7 toneladas:









Uzbekistan buys another 8.7 tonnes of gold in July


Kitco News' general-interest stories takes a look at what is making headlines in the marketplace and how that is impacting precious metals prices



www.kitco.com





Si bien es un proceso lento, la desdolarizacion avanza poco a poco en el mundo...


----------



## FranMen (25 Ago 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Habrá una enorme destrucción del tejido industrial y por tanto de la actividad, pero a su vez un enorme aumento del uso de la plata para la llamada transición energética. No hace mucho subí unas capturas de los estudios del instituto de Alicia Valero en el que se pronostica escasez de diversos materiales entre ellos la plata.
> 
> De cualquier modo, opino que en general seguimos pensando estando situados en la lógica del sistema "antiguo" (aunque todavía presente, pero no por mucho tiempo) en el que no había escasez de nada y todo era accesible, pero todo eso va a cambiar muy pronto y de forma radical. Y ese escenario futuro (y que en muy breve ya va a empezar a estar aquí) habrá, así es, escasez de todo empezando por el propio diésel (energía con la que se realiza la minería), escasez de materiales de todo tipo, inflación al galope y estructural, "hambre" por tener valor tangible ante la caída de todo lo ficticio (es lo que pienso), y además, algo muy importante: la instalación o implementación de un ecologismo interesado, radical y furibundo que considerará sagrado cualquier material de la "madre tierra", considerando probablemente un sacrilegio el que se extraigan diversos tipos de materiales que no sean estrictamente necesarios.
> 
> Y ante este nuevo escenario de caos económico y social, dictaduras, escasez de todo empezando por el diésel y la energía en general, racionamiento, necesidad de la plata para la llamada transición energética y la implementación del pseudo ecologismo radical, lo que me pregunto no es ya si la plata subirà de precio, sino si seguirá siendo accesible a los particulares y por cuánto tiempo.



Una idea tonta, si subiese la energía de forma exagerada (o wait…!) la fabricación de placas solares también lo haría y es posible que dejasen de ser rentables. Sería, entonces, más útil acopiar placas antes que plata. En general productos elaborados que precisen en su fabricación un alto coste en energía mejor que materias primas (aunque su extracción también conlleva un alto coste energético)


----------



## FranMen (25 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *El oro y la plata están desapareciendo de las bóvedas de todo el mundo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000 millones de onzas en reserva son poco más de 19.000 millones de €. Una menudencia


----------



## IvanRios (25 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una idea tonta, si subiese la energía de forma exagerada (o wait…!) la fabricación de placas solares también lo haría y es posible que dejasen de ser rentables. Sería, entonces, más útil acopiar placas antes que plata. En general productos elaborados que precisen en su fabricación un alto coste en energía mejor que materias primas (aunque su extracción también conlleva un alto coste energético)



Las placas solares yo no las vería en términos de rentabilidad o no rentabilidad sino de necesidad (ya que no habrá otras fuentes). Quiero decir, que vamos a dejar de usar combustibles fósiles sí o sí porque así lo ha decidido la mafia mundial, e igualmente, dicha mafia, que es quién maneja los designios del mundo (representada por el wef), ha decidido que el mundo se va a llenar de placas solares y aerogeneradores (energías renovables que, como ya sabemos, que no van a satisfacer ni de lejos las necesidades de, en sus ojos, la plaga humana). Y siendo así, solo caben dos alternativas o probablemente las dos a la vez: sumir a la plaga en la miseria y hacernos mal vivir o/y reducir considerablemente el tamaño de la plaga. Yo apostaría por una combinación de las dos.


----------



## FranMen (25 Ago 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Las placas solares yo no las vería en términos de rentabilidad o no rentabilidad sino de necesidad (ya que no habrá otras fuentes). Quiero decir, que vamos a dejar de usar combustibles fósiles sí o sí porque así lo ha decidido la mafia mundial, e igualmente, dicha mafia, que es quién maneja los designios del mundo (representada por el wef), ha decidido que el mundo se va a llenar de placas solares y aerogeneradores (energías renovables que, como ya sabemos, que no van a satisfacer ni de lejos las necesidades de, en sus ojos, la plaga humana). Y siendo así, solo caben dos alternativas o probablemente las dos a la vez: sumir a la plaga en la miseria y hacernos mal vivir o/y reducir considerablemente el tamaño de la plaga. Yo apostaría por una combinación de las dos.



Quizás las placas no sean el mejor ejemplo, la idea es que hay objetos que se van a revalorizar más que los MPs porque necesitan una gran cantidad de energía en su elaboración y que podrían ser útiles para intercambiar en una futura escasez.
Podríamos hacer una lista
Papel: siempre necesario y necesita mucha energía. Los paquetes de folios han subido una barbaridad 
Objetos de acero: ferretería… de aquí saldría una sublista 
…


----------



## dalmore_12y (25 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Quizás las placas no sean el mejor ejemplo, la idea es que hay objetos que se van a revalorizar más que los MPs porque necesitan una gran cantidad de energía en su elaboración y que podrían ser útiles para intercambiar en una futura escasez.
> Podríamos hacer una lista
> Papel: siempre necesario y necesita mucha energía. Los paquetes de folios han subido una barbaridad
> Objetos de acero: ferretería… de aquí saldría una sublista
> …



Para la sublista...sartenes de acero inoxidable, para toda la vida. Las otras a saber si se pueden adquirir en un futuro...aunque igual no tenemos nada para cocinar en las sartrnes


----------



## trukutruku (26 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Los vecinos obtienen los perjuicios y las multinacionales extrajeras los beneficios. Siempre ha sido así y cada vez más.



A menos que los vecinos participen de esa inversion.

Que les impide a ellos poner dinero y beneficiarse?


----------



## Gusman (26 Ago 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> A menos que los vecinos participen de esa inversion.
> 
> Que les impide a ellos poner dinero y beneficiarse?



Si algo va a dar beneficios los dueños del dinero no permiten que entre el lumpen. Puedo llenarte el foro de ejemplos como BANKIA, etc. En los negocios ruinosos y estafas si que suelen permitirlo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ago 2022)

Me da que el oro va a despertar. Creo que se nos viene una crisis energética gorda:


Os copiopego hilo:

Hola chicos tengo la intuición que lo que se nos viene este invierno es una pandemia de "energía" provocada especialmente por el gas natural

No es que vaya a subir el precio hasta la estratosfera es que directamente no va a haber gas.

Esto en Europa a su vez provocará escasez en muchos productos básicos y alimentarios y el consiguiente alza de precios y un empobrecimiento como no hemos visto nunca parece un poco exagerado pero sin investigáis un poco todos los indicadores apuntan en esta dirección.

Os pongo aquí las pistas para que vosotros mismos vayáis uniendo los puntos:

-Lo más llamativo y quizás la prueba de 9 de esta teoría es que los medios están callados como p**** apenas tocan el tema del alza de precios en la energía y en especial en el tema del gas natural. Esto ya debe hacer que se le enciendan las alarmas a cualquier conspiracionista de medio pelo

- Aunque no sigo el expediente Royuela a diario o de forma seguida tuve la suerte de escuchar el vídeo en el que explicaba el tema del Sáhara marroquí y el desplante de Sánchez a Argelia. Si no lo habéis leído o escuchado en resumen Sánchez estaba siguiendo unas directrices dadas por Zapatero que a su vez había recibido de la logia americana de Miami con el objetivo de que España rompiera relaciones con Argelia y se cortará o dificultara el suministro de gas a España

- Francia está con el 50 por ciento de sus nucleares cerradas por mantenimiento. Sí sí, la mitad de la centrales la principal potencia europea en exportación eléctrica ahora es totalmente deficitaria porque tiene la mitad de sus centrales cerradas y sin visos de que se reabran a corto plazo está superando en precios de electricidad a la propia Alemania.

- el culebrón del gaseoducto nor-stream y las turbinas que hay que instalar y que no acaban de funcionar nadie sabe si por los canadienses los alemanes o los propios rusos es la excusa perfecta para que el gas de Rusia se quede allí y no llegue a Europa. Ya hay noticias de que Rusia está quemando el gas dado que no lo puede sacar hacia Alemania

- Warren Buffett el mejor inversor del mundo se ha comprado la mitad de una de las petroleras más grandes del planeta oxi Petroleum, y tiene ya más del 50%. ¿ por qué ha comprado una petrolera si el petróleo parece que ha hecho máximos y está bajando? Porque cuando no haya gas muchas instalaciones habrá que sustituirlas por petróleo o carbón y la escasez de gas elevará los precios de otras fuentes de energía

Consecuencias de todo esto:

Una, ya la he dicho se aumentará probablemente el precio de otras fuentes que intentarán sustituir al gas

También aumentarán de precios fertilizantes y otras industrias que necesitan gas para su fabricación y por supuesto los alimentos

Todo pinta que lo gordo va a estar en Europa parece ser que Estados Unidos al tener cierta independencia energética y estar controlando la inflación va a estar mucho mejor que el viejo continente y en gran parte se beneficiará de ella

Para qué están haciendo toda esta bazofia?

Al igual que el covid no era el objetivo si no la vacunación, la crisis energética que vamos a ver tampoco es el objetivo si no el nuevo mundo verde ecológico y sostenible que vendrá a continuación.

No será lo de esto nunca más puede volver a pasar y los borregos asumirán las medidas que metan que ahora mismo no sé ni cuales pueden ser....

¿Cómo nos podemos proteger?

Desde luego el que viva en un pueblo con paneles solares calefacción de leña o chimenea y que tenga un huertecillo tiene ya mucho hecho

En mi caso que vivo en ciudad poco se me ocurre. He comprado alguna acción de gas pero me da bastante miedo entrar ahora porque me parece que llego tarde y si el escenario no es tan negro como lo pinto y al final el precio se modera las acciones de energía bajarán a plomo... pero quizás no esté mal coger algo como quien compra un seguro

Si el escenario se confirma creo que empresas de transporte de gas, petróleo o carbón también lo pueden hacer bastante bien pero el sector del transporte marítimo es complicadísimo y también tiene mucho mucho mucho riesgo

Empresas de consumo discrecional especialmente en Europa parece que es mejor no tocar si vamos a la situación que indicó la gente tendrá por narices quiera un consumo básico de cojones. Calentar la casa y comer

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (27 Ago 2022)

A estas alturas intuición? Con la cantidad de datos con que disponemos?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si a partir de este otoño va a organizarse una pandemia energética, no será por escasez ni por falta de recursos, sino por oscuros intereses deseosos de hundir las economías de ciertos países (europa y su Euro?). ¿Quizás por miedo a que europa se una al bloque oriental?
> 
> Las fuentes de energía se ocultarán durante un tiempo, se hará caja con la desgracia ajena y vuelta a empezar.



Y las tontadas ecoprogres, malthusianas y picoilosas con las que machacan a diario sirven de coartada para engatusar a los incautos.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Qué pensáis del último vídeo del Panda?



Es florero como el Dragón?


----------



## ELOS (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué pensáis del último vídeo del Panda?
> 
> 
> 
> Es florero como el Dragón?



Simplemente nos avisa una vez más de que no nos creamos todas las informaciones que suelen ser confusas intencionadamente.
Panda me gusta porque lo explica todo sin adornos ni ilusiones.


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué pensáis del último vídeo del Panda?
> 
> 
> 
> Es florero como el Dragón?



Que yo sepa no es forero, y si lo es nunca se ha identificado. Pero estaría bien si él lo dijera.


----------



## Mk3 (27 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Que yo sepa no es forero, y si lo es nunca se ha identificado. Pero estaría bien si él lo dijera.



sí es forero, no me acuero el nick pero la foto es como un "perro" de dibujos escojonandose.... Muttley?


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> sí es forero, no me acuero el nick pero la foto es como un "perro" de dibujos escojonandose.... Muttley?



Sí ese es Muttley que es Dragón oro plata, pero nos referimos a Panda staker que se sospecha pudiera ser forero pero no se da a conocer.
Desde luego por lo que ha dicho en alguno de sus vidrios se ve que es de la vieja escuela y que lleva ya tiempo metido en esto.


----------



## L'omertá (27 Ago 2022)

Panda Staker es OBDC.


----------



## Mk3 (27 Ago 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Sí ese es Muttley que es Dragón oro plata, pero nos referimos a Panda staker que se sospecha pudiera ser forero pero no se da a conocer.
> Desde luego por lo que ha dicho en alguno de sus vidrios se ve que es de la vieja escuela y que lleva ya tiempo metido en esto.



ah pues, igual me he confundido con el otro, sigo a los dos


----------



## Mk3 (27 Ago 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Panda Staker es OBDC.



ni de coña, bueno, salvo que tenga trastorno de personalidad


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Panda Staker es OBDC.


----------



## Daviot (27 Ago 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> ah pues, igual me he confundido con el otro, sigo a los dos



Sí, los dos son buenos. También está Carlos que no recuerdo como se llama su canal.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Ago 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y las tontadas ecoprogres, malthusianas y picoilosas con las que machacan a diario sirven de coartada para engatusar a los incautos.



Poneros de acuerdo porque aquí hay muuuuchas voces picoileras

algunos no vais a creer nada nunca, aunque sea verdad

una cosa es que nos manipulen utilizando cualquier tema y otra es que por eso ningún tema tenga una pizca de realidad


----------



## estupeharto (28 Ago 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y las tontadas ecoprogres, malthusianas y picoilosas con las que machacan a diario sirven de coartada para engatusar a los incautos.



Es que así también te la meten, contándote la verdad como si fuera mentira para que no te la creas. 
Está todo muy podridito, no son cuentos chinos.

"Sólo los pequeños secretos necesitan ser protegidos;
los grandes son guardados en secreto por la incredulidad pública"


----------



## Klapaucius (28 Ago 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me da que el oro va a despertar. Creo que se nos viene una crisis energética gorda:
> 
> 
> Os copiopego hilo:
> ...



tienes enlace al vídeo del tema de Argelia y Pedro Sánchez?


----------



## L'omertá (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## L'omertá (28 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No me gusta ese tío que da por hecho todos los temas del 2030, haciendo ver que nos dirigimos hacia allí si o si.
> 
> Habla mucho, pero no deja ver alguna solución contra ello.
> 
> He parado de ver el vídeo a la mitad...



Es que has dejado de ver demasiado pronto


----------



## Pintxen (28 Ago 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


>



Lo mejor la miniatura de un dibujo de Álvarez Rabo!!! Jurjur!


----------



## K... (29 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si a partir de este otoño va a organizarse una pandemia energética, no será por escasez ni por falta de recursos, sino por oscuros intereses deseosos de hundir las economías de ciertos países (europa y su Euro?). ¿Quizás por miedo a que europa se una al bloque oriental?
> 
> Las fuentes de energía se ocultarán durante un tiempo, se hará caja con la desgracia ajena y vuelta a empezar.



This...

Esto es una guerra contra Europa para que no se le ocurra unirse a Asia. Y oído cocina. Os imagináis que Rusia fuera miembro de la UE?


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ago 2022)

Dejo un par de gráficas interesantes para entender la situación:




Desde el problema aún sin resolver del mercado de repos en verano de 2019, seguido por la ruptura de la cadena de suministro por las medidas sanitarias para luchar contra un "virus" que la prensa china identificaba con el dólar, los bancos centrales occidentales están en modo pánico.

El modo pánico con la impresión masiva de dinero ha despertado la inflación que no hay forma de maquillar porque es claramente perceptible pese a que la población ha acabado por tolerar la inflación como algo natural:




Además, las perspectivas son pésimas con una guerra proxy entre potencias nucleares que no parece que vaya a tener solución. En consecuencia, el sentimiento del consumidor está en mínimos históricos desde que se realiza esta medición:




Por último, este gráfico deja claro que las perspectivas de los bancos centrales, no se cumplen y que sus previsiones fallan siempre. O mienten directamente ya que su papel les obliga a manipular las expectativas de los mercados pendientes de analizar cada palabra que sale de su boca para intentar prever como será el futuro de la economía:




La línea azul es la realidad del balance de la fed. Las diferentes líneas descendientes son las previsiones de la fed sobre reducir su balance para tranquilizar a los mercados sobre sus cada vez más frecuentes y agresivas intervenciones monetarias.

Por supuesto, no van a poder reducir su balance, financiar una guerra es muy caro. En una guerra es fácil entrar en pánico y lo harán de nuevo por lo que es posible que vuelvan a repetir lo ocurrido en el primer gráfico e inundar de nuevo el sistema con masa monetaria que agudice la inflación.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Ago 2022)

K... dijo:


> This...
> 
> Esto es una guerra contra Europa para que no se le ocurra unirse a Asia. Y oído cocina. Os imagináis que Rusia fuera miembro de la UE?



Es que incluso debería 
Berlusconi le tenia siempre reservado un sitio de honor a Putin en Cerdeña 

se ve que quien echó al Berlusca No veía muy bien a Vladimiro


----------



## FranMen (30 Ago 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo un par de gráficas interesantes para entender la situación:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172983
> 
> ...



Yo no me preocuparía, dice la prensa patria que la inflación se modera del 10,8 al 10,4


----------



## FranMen (30 Ago 2022)

Ya saben, esto no es como buscar setas:








Investigan a tres individuos por expoliar un espacio protegido de Baza


Al menos dos personas habían estado utilizando detectores de metales en una finca agrícola, consiguiendo expoliar cuatro monedas, tres de plata y una de bronce




www.granadadigital.es


----------



## rory (30 Ago 2022)

En estos momentos¿qué tienda tiene en Europa los mejores precios?

Envían a España?


----------



## Lego. (31 Ago 2022)

Curioso.









Turquía quintuplicará la tasa a los barcos por cruzar el estrecho del Bósforo


Los ingresos que se embolsará el Ejecutivo turco pasarán de 40 a 200 millones de dólares anuales




www.vozpopuli.com








"


> El encarecimiento de la tasa se debe a un ajuste del precio del oro, según han señalado fuentes del Ministerio de Infraestructura citadas por la agencia oficialista Anadolu. *El tráfico marítimo por el estrecho del Bósforo es regulado por el Tratado de Montreux de 1936*, que autoriza a Turquía a cobrar unas tasas por concepto de inspección sanitaria y mantenimiento de servicios de señalización y rescate.
> 
> 
> Esas tasas oscilaban entre los 0,38 y los 0,59 francos de oro, en función del tonelaje de la embarcación. *El anterior ajuste de las tasas fue en 1983*, cuando Turquía calculó el valor del franco de oro, una unidad monetaria abolida en 2003, en 0,8 dólares.



Un Kruger por cada 1.000 toneladas


----------



## Muttley (1 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> En estos momentos¿qué tienda tiene en Europa los mejores precios?
> 
> Envían a España?



Depende.
Tradicionalmente
Goldsilver: plata y oro premium
Coininvest: oro equivalente 
ElDorado: muy consistente.
Pero hay que ver en cada momento…
Hay otras tiendas


----------



## jkaza (1 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Depende.
> Tradicionalmente
> Goldsilver: plata y oro premium
> Coininvest: oro equivalente
> ...



Dónde comprar?









GOLD.DE - Deutschlands Nr. 1 Gold-Vergleichsportal


Günstig Gold kaufen & verkaufen im führenden Gold Preisvergleich ✓ Sicher: Nur zertifizierte Händler ✓ Vergleiche Preise von über 30.000 Münzen und Barren




www.gold.de






Ratio oro/plata 1/96


----------



## rory (1 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Dónde comprar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombres con lo que está bajando la plata y lo poco que baja el oro en proporción, pues la plata está tirada.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (1 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> En estos momentos¿qué tienda tiene en Europa los mejores precios?
> 
> Envían a España?



Como opiniones hay muchas, yo le recomiendo que no compre en Eldorado.

Los compañeros sistemáticamente olvidan referir cuando dicen que es de confianza, cierto affaire con un forero.

Ese señor, y alguno más que le hacía la cobertura, deberían estar vetados en burbuja, y el compañero que los recomienda, ser consistente en datos y valoraciones que conoce.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (1 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Como opiniones hay muchas, yo le recomiendo que no compre en Eldorado.
> 
> Los compañeros sistemáticamente olvidan referir cuando dicen que es de confianza, cierto affaire con un forero.
> 
> Ese señor, y alguno más que le hacía la cobertura, deberían estar vetados en burbuja, y el compañero que los recomienda, ser consistente en datos y valoraciones que conoce.



¿Es usted Mr. Nice? Dios mío, cuanto tiempo, se le ha echado de menos. A mis brazos compañero.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (1 Sep 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Es usted Mr. Nice? Dios mío, cuanto tiempo, se le ha echado de menos. A mis brazos compañero.



Na... El señor Nice se tomaba demasiado en serio este foro, yo solo vengo a hacer el payaso. Además, sería una imposibilidad, en tanto que yo solo puedo ser Luke.

En todo caso... Gloria a nuestros foreros pretéritos y quienes los honran.

Un saludo, compañero Bruce.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (1 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Como opiniones hay muchas, yo le recomiendo que no compre en Eldorado.
> 
> Los compañeros sistemáticamente olvidan referir cuando dicen que es de confianza, cierto affaire con un forero.
> 
> Ese señor, y alguno más que le hacía la cobertura, deberían estar vetados en burbuja, y el compañero que los recomienda, ser consistente en datos y valoraciones que conoce.



Eldorado ya no es lo que era, a precio me refiero, en cuanto al trato, no he tenido nunca problemas, y le he porculeado con bastantes dudas y cosas de novato en su día. Hace un tiempo que no compro como digo por tema precios, no se que problema tenéis con esa tienda…


----------



## Luke I'm your father (1 Sep 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Eldorado ya no es lo que era, a precio me refiero, en cuanto al trato, no he tenido nunca problemas, y le he porculeado con bastantes dudas y cosas de novato en su día. Hace un tiempo que no compro como digo por tema precios, no se que problema tenéis con esa tienda…



Lo que pasó es que esa tienda se hacía publicidad como forero. Y como digo, tuvo un problema con un forero, que fue público y notorio y la mayoría recordamos porque, como dije, hace lo menos 5 años que no tenemos un rookie entre nosotros.

En aquella ocasión se perdieron muchas las formas por varias partes y, como colectivo ORO-PLATA-BURBUJA, la ocasión de refutar el modelo externo de entorno-posicionadito y grupo-individuo.

Como se perdieron mucho las formas, el asunto está mejor enterrado. Igual que discreto debiera ser este señor y sus conocidos para no volver a pretender promocionar esa tienda en estos canales.

Es mi opinión. Sin acritud.


----------



## FranMen (1 Sep 2022)

Prosigue la labor de zapa contra el dólar








Putin planea compras de divisas por 70.000 M a los países que se pusieron de perfil con la guerra


Esta posible estrategia de Rusia en el mercado de divisas ha provocado movimientos en la cotización de las monedas implicadas, apreciándose las de China, Turquía e India




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2022)

Damas y Caballeros, infantes e infantesas...pasen y vean el maravilloso elixir Frentemono... Comprando una botella del maravillosoh Crecepelo del Dr. Veoveoymelameneo fabricado en Felizonia vera como su derroyente calvisie desaparese para dar paso a una exuberante cabellera de Gorila del Congo....peero esto no es todo Hamicjs...comprando una botella pueden llevarse totalmente gratis una Gorra firmada por el Rey Salomon ese q descubrio unas minash...me lo quitan de las manosh....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2022)

Corred q se acaba..


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Corred q se acaba..




Informacion de primera mano.

Me comentan que empieza a agotarse la cuerda en las ferreterias tras estas ultimas caidas.

La cuerda resistente a entre los 50 y 120 kg va a empezar a excasear y es posible que sufra un aumento de precio significativo, como paso con las mascarillas, ojo pues........


----------



## L'omertá (1 Sep 2022)

Nuevo mantra: al menos me podré hacer unas fundas de dientes con ellos.


----------



## Maifrond (1 Sep 2022)

Cuando en un embalse o río se reduce el nivel hídrico, salen a superficie lodos, masas putrefactas y demás.

Cuando en una gráfica de valores, la curva se muestra descendente, ocurre lo mismo. Asoma la mierda que estaba oculta en el fondo. En este caso los dos despojos humanos que no tienen otra finalidad en la vida que hacer el payaso y dejarse en evidencia.

Gentuza que no tienen otra cosa que hacer que acudir allí donde ellos presuponen que puede haber alguien preocupado para regocijarse en su estado. Valiente par de s0pl4p0ll4s que pese a que entran a este grupo sólo lo hacen para molestar, todavía no han captado la razón del porqué el metalero acumula, que por otra es normal, cuando tienes la sesera llena de mierd4, da para lo que da, evitar cargarse encima y poco más.

A la última mierd4 que ha escrito le tenía ignorado desde hace tiempo, no así a su antecesor. Cosa que remediaré de manera inmediata.

*Edito, la última mierda no es L´omertá* (me refiero al duo mierdero que escribió antes que él), te adelantaste. Esto de tener una buena lista de lerdos en el saco del ignore lleva a confusiones, compañero.


----------



## L'omertá (1 Sep 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Cuando en un embalse o río se reduce el nivel hídrico, salen a superficie lodos, masas putrefactas y demás.
> 
> Cuando en una gráfica de valores, la curva se muestra descendente, ocurre lo mismo. Asoma la mierda que estaba oculta en el fondo. En este caso los dos despojos humanos que no tienen otra finalidad en la vida que hacer el payaso y dejarse en evidencia.
> 
> ...



Palabra por palabra. 
En un mundo como este, en el que hay tanta inestabilidad, en el que todo muda, esto es lo más seguro. ¿Tiempos malos? Por supuesto, mejor. Más se puede comprar.

De esta "gente" me admira su perseverancia -o su problema mental- de entrar a intentar molestar insistentemente.
Saludos!


----------



## Maifrond (1 Sep 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Palabra por palabra.
> En un mundo como este, en el que hay tanta inestabilidad, en el que todo muda, esto es lo más seguro. ¿Tiempos malos? Por supuesto, mejor. Más se puede comprar.
> 
> De esta "gente" me admira su perseverancia -o su problema mental- de entrar a intentar molestar insistentemente.
> Saludos!



¿Tiempos malos? Será para la lírica, como cantaba aquel grupo ochentero tironucable.

Tiempos buenos sin lugar a duda que permiten seguir con el plan establecido por cada uno. Ya se sabe el carácter largoplacista de los metales, o se debería saber.

De esa gentuza lo único que admiro es la forma en que han evitado la entrada en algún sanatorio mental o grupo de terapia. De siempre se ha dicho que en este país no se presta la suficiente atención a la salud mental, y tan sólo hay que observar la trayectoria de algunos sujetos para constatar que es un hecho irrefutable.


----------



## sebboh (1 Sep 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> De esta "gente" me admira su perseverancia -o su problema mental- de entrar a intentar molestar insistentemente.
> Saludos!



Y si es un solo hombre con seis pistolas (en este caso cuentas)? (Por tu avatar sabrás la referencia)
/Off-topic off


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2022)

Decidlo sin llorar...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2022)

Torres mas altas han caido...


----------



## OBDC (1 Sep 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Decidlo sin llorar...



A algunos les gusta el equilibrismo






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (1 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Informacion de primera mano.
> 
> Me comentan que empieza a agotarse la cuerda en las ferreterias tras estas ultimas caidas.
> 
> La cuerda resistente a entre los 50 y 120 kg va a empezar a excasear y es posible que sufra un aumento de precio significativo, como paso con las mascarillas, ojo pues........



La cuerda ya cotiza al alza. No aceptan pagos en metales.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (1 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> A algunos les gusta el equilibrismo



Llegó el que faltaba... y con el tercero, ya tenemos el cuento de la piara al completo. 

Pero a ti no te voy a meter en el ignore, eres mi puerca favorita.


----------



## OBDC (1 Sep 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Llegó el que faltaba... y con el tercero, ya tenemos el cuento de la piara al completo.
> 
> Pero a ti no te voy a meter en el ignore, eres mi puerca favorita.




Gracias, pero dime quién eres por favor.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Sep 2022)

Algunos dicen que si hay parón industrial por cortes o encarecimiento brutal del precio de la energía, la plata bajará porque disminuirá su demanda (al igual que el resto de materias primas).

Otros dicen que subirá porque la plata viene como subproducto de la extracción de otros metales en minas. Que solo existe un pequeño porcentaje de minas dedicadas exclusivamente a plata.
Que si hay parón industrial, la plata también dejará de extraerse y con ello se encarecerá al reducir su oferta. Que la plata al usarse en industria se "destruye" al usarse el 50% en productos, como placas solares, baterías, electrónica... y que el 50% restante va a inversión.

Qué opináis?


----------



## joalan (1 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Informacion de primera mano.
> 
> Me comentan que empieza a agotarse la cuerda en las ferreterias tras estas ultimas caidas.
> 
> La cuerda resistente a entre los 50 y 120 kg va a empezar a *excasear* y es posible que sufra un aumento de precio significativo, como paso con las mascarillas, ojo pues........



¿Antes caseaba y ya no, o cómo va? De la inversión en cuadernillos Rubio no me haces ni caso ¿eh?


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (1 Sep 2022)

Me temo que los cierres semanales de mañana y la próxima semana van a ser fundamentales para ver el panorama que nos espera en los próximos meses. Estamos en niveles poco vistos en los dos últimos años, prueba de ello que tenemos a los tres moscones olfateando la mierda como es habitual en ellos... otras veces han salido en espantada y no han vuelto a aparecer en un tiempo, ya veremos esta vez.

PD: por cierto, las comisiones o premium que están aplicando en las tiendas vende-oreras-plateras son de escándalo. No sé qué o a quién pretenden vender...


----------



## Maifrond (2 Sep 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> PD: por cierto, las comisiones o premium que están aplicando en las tiendas vende-oreras-plateras son de escándalo. No sé qué o a quién pretenden vender...



Cierto, ajustadas para el bullion tradicional pero con las del segundo tramo de onzas, coleccionables y demás, están apretando. Quiero entender que las venden, así que mientras exista demanda, el precio irá subiendo. Prácticamente como sucede con todos los bienes *tangibles*. 

Subrayo lo de tangibles por si algún_ ilustrado_ me coloca una gráfica de mierd4.

Y efectivamente, lo de los tres moscones es colegio, se tira un pedo la gráfica, y acuden al olor de la mierda. Caca, culo, pedo, pis, gñe, gñe, gñe.


----------



## Pintxen (2 Sep 2022)

Esta es una gráfica de la evolución del "precio" del oro en los últimos 5 años. Y lo que veo es que hay picos de sierra, es decir, subidas y bajadas, pero la tendencia es alcista. Si miramos una gráfica de una línea temporal más ámplia la tendencia se mantiene.
Cuál es el problema?
Que baja? Compras.
Que sube? Te haces una paja.


----------



## Tichy (2 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Creo que esta gráfica la he puesto 30 veces ya, y no le entra en la cabeza a la gente una realidad tan evidente...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176895



Cierto. Pero luego un día baja un 1-2% y ya están con su rollete los habituales hanalfavetos (funcionales o a tiempo completo). Por cierto, intuyo que lo que realmente les duele es que los tiempos no sean los que se habían pensado para hacerse ricos de repente. El habitual ansia de pelotazo rápido de los que no han entendido nunca en que consiste realmente la compra de oro físico.


----------



## Maifrond (2 Sep 2022)

Hay dos que son el Esteso y Pajares de los metales, basura sin gracia y casposa, de prehumor rancio y tosco. La otra, mi puerca favorita, tiene algo especial, me recuerda mucho a Racional cuando hace años se pasaba por el foro, será un multi.

Nadie proyecta un desplome en el precio de los metales, pero ellos tienen beben de la fuente de la sabiduría. En fin, menos ch0ch0-charlas y más salud mental.

Por cierto, a 7000 $/onza dice este amigo que se va el oro para finales de la década. Con algo menos ya me conformaba.









Gold price still on track to hit $7,000 at the end of the decade – Bytetree's Charlie Morris


(Kitco News) - The gold market continues to languish below $1,750 an ounce; however, one fund manager said that the precious metal's long-term potential remains firmly in place.



www.kitco.com


----------



## OBDC (2 Sep 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Hay dos que son el Esteso y Pajares de los metales, basura sin gracia y casposa, de prehumor rancio y tosco. La otra, mi puerca favorita, tiene algo especial, me recuerda mucho a Racional cuando hace años se pasaba por el foro, será un multi.
> 
> Nadie proyecta un desplome en el precio de los metales, pero ellos tienen beben de la fuente de la sabiduría. En fin, menos ch0ch0-charlas y más salud mental.
> 
> ...



Con que no baje ya te conformas.....y lo sabes.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (2 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Con que no baje ya te conformas.....y lo sabes.



Claro, claro..... Pues no me importaría ver de nuevo aquellos maravillosos 26.50€/gr del 2010 gracias a los cuales podías comprar Vrenellis a 150 euros sin mucho esfuerzo. Pero algo me dice que esos tiempos no volverán al menos a corto / medio plazo. 

Simplificas los metales como una inversión, y partiendo de ahí, todas tus elucubraciones son erróneas. Parte de una concepción de valor refugio *proyectada en el tiempo*, y quizá alcances el nirvana metalero, (lo de proyectada en el tiempo es importante).

No te mando a la cuadra porque esta vez has sido medianamente educado....


----------



## OBDC (2 Sep 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Claro, claro..... Pues no me importaría ver de nuevo aquellos maravillosos 26.50€/gr del 2010 gracias a los cuales podías comprar Vrenellis a 150 euros sin mucho esfuerzo. Pero algo me dice que esos tiempos no volverán al menos a corto / medio plazo.
> 
> Simplificas los metales como una inversión, y partiendo de ahí, todas tus elucubraciones son erróneas. Parte de una concepción de valor refugio *proyectada en el tiempo*, y quizá alcances el nirvana metalero, (lo de proyectada en el tiempo es importante).
> 
> No te mando a la cuadra porque esta vez has sido medianamente educado....



Mi querido Myflow, me alegro que seas feliz en el mundo de yupi!.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Claro, claro..... Pues no me importaría ver de nuevo aquellos maravillosos 26.50€/gr del 2010 gracias a los cuales podías comprar Vrenellis a 150 euros sin mucho esfuerzo. Pero algo me dice que esos tiempos no volverán al menos a corto / medio plazo.
> 
> Simplificas los metales como una inversión, y partiendo de ahí, todas tus elucubraciones son erróneas. Parte de una concepción de valor refugio *proyectada en el tiempo*, y quizá alcances el nirvana metalero, (lo de proyectada en el tiempo es importante).
> 
> No te mando a la cuadra porque esta vez has sido medianamente educado....



Y a largo probablemente tampoco y Ojalá que no fuera así. A algunos nos sigue gustando comprar dinero auténtico...

Saludos.


----------



## rory (2 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Creo que esta gráfica la he puesto 30 veces ya, y no le entra en la cabeza a la gente una realidad tan evidente...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176895



Pon la de la plata a largo plazo también, a ver si se anima la cotización.


----------



## jkaza (2 Sep 2022)

Qué os parece el último vídrio del panda? Dice que no es siempre buen momento para comprar, etc, etc... 

Pero pasa por alto el alto riesgo que tiene ahorrar en una moneda que puede quebrar en cualquier momento, el euro, la libra y hasta el dolar.

Ninguno tenemos la bola de cristal, y cada uno tiene su situación económica personal, pero los que se queden esperando con euros a que la plata baje... igual luego valen menos los euros que las tapas de los yogures.


----------



## rory (2 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1177331



Gracias, a ver esa platita 

@Kovaliov no pusiste tú hace años una predicción en forma de subida parabólica??


----------



## la mano negra (2 Sep 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Me temo que los cierres semanales de mañana y la próxima semana van a ser fundamentales para ver el panorama que nos espera en los próximos meses. Estamos en niveles poco vistos en los dos últimos años, prueba de ello que tenemos a los tres moscones olfateando la mierda como es habitual en ellos... otras veces han salido en espantada y no han vuelto a aparecer en un tiempo, ya veremos esta vez.
> 
> PD: por cierto, las comisiones o premium que están aplicando en las tiendas vende-oreras-plateras son de escándalo. No sé qué o a quién pretenden vender...



Lo de las comisiones o premium es fácil de entender . Lo que publican en los medios de manipulación de masas no son nada más que mentiras . Y la verdad , que es muy tozuda , está golpeando en la puerta de la mentira con cada vez más fuerza. Esos premium no harán nada más que crecer y crecer . Hay una legión de gente que cree poseer metales preciosos pero están totalmente equivocados . Solamente poseen un papel en donde se les reconoce una asignación , nada más. Le recomiendo entrar en la página de Wallstreetsilver en en Redit . Es muy didáctica . Yo he aprendido muchas cosas allí y desde que la leo han cambiado muchas ideas que tenía.


----------



## Maifrond (2 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué os parece el último vídrio del panda? Dice que no es siempre buen momento para comprar, etc, etc...
> 
> Pero pasa por alto el alto riesgo que tiene ahorrar en una moneda que puede quebrar en cualquier momento, el euro, la libra y hasta el dolar.
> 
> Ninguno tenemos la bola de cristal, y cada uno tiene su situación económica personal, pero los que se queden esperando con euros a que la plata baje... igual luego valen menos los euros que las tapas de los yogures.



Acertar con el timing es muy jodido. Montar un vídrio para decir que hace 2 meses el maple estaba a 30 y hoy está a 23 es más sencillo.

La cuestión de esto es la proyección que tenga cada uno para con los metales, tiempo que lleva dentro y límites de compra. 

Los habrá que pretenderán hacer un x2 en cuestión de meses, y los habrá que compren metal con el capital excedente a tan largo plazo que no piensan tocarlo a no ser que se de una situación de extrema necesidad.
De igual manera quien lleva 15 años comprando metal tiene una visión muy distinta de que quien lleva 15 meses metido en el mundillo, al que cualquier subida o bajada brusca hace que le infarte la patata.
Y respecto a los límites de compra, doy por sentado que un metalero que lleve años no compra maples a 30 euros/onza, porque excede su media de compra, y como tampoco tiene pensado vender, ya que no se encuentra en un estado de necesidad, pues se la pela. Es más, estoy convencido que un metalero de los de verdad prefiere una plata barata para seguir acumulando.
Al final las circunstancias de cada uno y del tiempo que lleve. Las situaciones son muy personales y sobre todo cambiantes, y esto hay que valorarlo. 

Youtube está lleno de canales muy interesantes y canales bazofia, casi siempre es mejor emplear youtube en última instancia. Una vez uno se ha formado, acudir a ver qué comentan los _expertos_, con el criterio que tendremos seremos capaces de separar polvo de paja.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (2 Sep 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Lo de las comisiones o premium es fácil de entender . Lo que publican en los medios de manipulación de masas no son nada más que mentiras . Y la verdad , que es muy tozuda , está golpeando en la puerta de la mentira con cada vez más fuerza. Esos premium no harán nada más que crecer y crecer . Hay una legión de gente que cree poseer metales preciosos pero están totalmente equivocados . Solamente poseen un papel en donde se les reconoce una asignación , nada más. Le recomiendo entrar en la página de Wallstreetsilver en en Redit . Es muy didáctica . Yo he aprendido muchas cosas allí y desde que la leo han cambiado muchas ideas que tenía.



Lo de las comisiones, premium o sobrespot es fácil de entender para alguien que no ha estado invirtiendo o siguiendo los MPs en años anteriores (yo sé que tu al menos lo has estado siguiendo), pero esa verdad que tu llamas tozuda es la que ahora hace que veamos la plata en una zona pivote con niveles semejantes a los que vimos en 2013 y de ahí mi mensaje anterior. Hoy parece que el cierre no va a hacer que rompamos esos soportes. Es fácil entender que quien ha comprado en aquellos tiempos a spot o a menos de spot y tenga algo de memoria de los precios a los que compró, hoy se asombre de los precios a los que pretenden vender...
Yo ya voy servido, por lo tanto solo veo la jugada desde fuera. Cuando quiero comprar, espero o me las ingenio para hacerlo a precios mejores a los que venden esos mayoristas.

No quiero hacer de abogado del diablo, pero cuidado, porque de tanto huir de los medios de manipulación de masas puede que alguno se vea metido en los medios de manipulación de minorias. Tan malo es lo uno como lo otro. Gracias por la recomendación de la página de Wallstreetsilver en en Redit. Si te ha servido para poder comprar al menos más barato (aunque después haya bajado), en mi opinión no has desperdiciado el tiempo. A mi hasta ahora no me ha hecho falta.


----------



## Muttley (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ELOS (2 Sep 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Lo de las comisiones, premium o sobrespot es fácil de entender para alguien que no ha estado invirtiendo o siguiendo los MPs en años anteriores (yo sé que tu al menos lo has estado siguiendo), pero esa verdad que tu llamas tozuda es la que ahora hace que veamos la plata en una zona pivote con niveles semejantes a los que vimos en 2013 y de ahí mi mensaje anterior. Hoy parece que el cierre no va a hacer que rompamos esos soportes. Es fácil entender que quien ha comprado en aquellos tiempos a spot o a menos de spot y tenga algo de memoria de los precios a los que compró, hoy se asombre de los precios a los que pretenden vender...
> Yo ya voy servido, por lo tanto solo veo la jugada desde fuera. Cuando quiero comprar, espero o me las ingenio para hacerlo a precios mejores a los que venden esos mayoristas.
> 
> No quiero hacer de abogado del diablo, pero cuidado, porque de tanto huir de los medios de manipulación de masas puede que alguno se vea metido en los medios de manipulación de minorias. Tan malo es lo uno como lo otro. Gracias por la recomendación de la página de Wallstreetsilver en en Redit. Si te ha servido para poder comprar al menos más barato (aunque después haya bajado), en mi opinión no has desperdiciado el tiempo. A mi hasta ahora no me ha hecho falta.



Se valoran mucho estos mensajes desde la "neutralidad"


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Sep 2022)

Ladran luego cabalgamos Sancho...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Sep 2022)

A chuparlaaaaa....


----------



## FranMen (2 Sep 2022)

Vaya evolución del canal dragón oro plata .
Aún recuerdo el primer vídeo con el sonido regular y el movimiento de manos ante la cámara.
Ahora totalmente profesional. Vaya evolución, o has hecho un curso o eres una mákina


----------



## nedantes (2 Sep 2022)

y el cambio de los guantes creo que recordar que por aportación de @Daviot 



FranMen dijo:


> Vaya evolución del canal dragón oro plata .
> Aún recuerdo el primer vídeo con el sonido regular y el movimiento de manos ante la cámara.
> Ahora totalmente profesional. Vaya evolución, o has hecho un curso o eres una mákina


----------



## nedantes (2 Sep 2022)

de reddit:
" El precio de cierre de la plata física en la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái por la mañana fue de 4144 RMB, y el precio de cierre de los futuros de plata en SHFE fue de 4157 RMB, equivalente a 18,7 dólares estadounidenses la onza. "


----------



## max power (2 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Muy elegante D.
Lo de Greta me ha dado un poco de grima no obstante.


----------



## Daviot (3 Sep 2022)

Hablando de Dragón oro plata también conocido como D, en uno de sus últimos vidrios que era un podcast de nada menos que 2 horas me quedé con la anécdota de como D se inició en el mundo de la plata.

Dijo que fue gracias al precio de un MacMenú de McDonalds que valía lo mismo que una onza de plata. Creo que comentó que fue en el 2013.

Estaría bien conocer más momentos de iluminación como el de D.

El mío fue en el 2019 cuando vi como en un chart el precio de oro rompía la resistencia de los 1370 dólares lo que me animó a comprar algo de oro y posteriormente plata también.


----------



## Visrul (3 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1177331



Una duda, ¿estas gráficas son teniendo en cuenta la inflación o sin ella?
Gracias.


----------



## Pintxen (3 Sep 2022)

Visrul dijo:


> Una duda, ¿estas gráficas son teniendo en cuenta la inflación o sin ella?
> Gracias.



Esas gráficas indican cuanto papelitos de colores necesitas para obtener ona onza de oro, por lo tanto no refleja la inflación.


----------



## IvanRios (3 Sep 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de Dragón oro plata también conocido como D, en uno de sus últimos vidrios que era un podcast de nada menos que 2 horas me quedé con la anécdota de como D se inició en el mundo de la plata.
> 
> Dijo que fue gracias al precio de un MacMenú de McDonalds que valía lo mismo que una onza de plata. Creo que comentó que fue en el 2013.
> 
> ...



Mis inicios fueron en el 2011 en plena fiebre de los karlillos. Las sucursales bancarias eran asaltadas y saqueadas en busca de unas monedas que te garantizaban siempre (y te siguen garantizando) un valor de 12€ en la divisa euro, además, claro está, de su contenido en plata. Me hice con un buen botín.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (3 Sep 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ladran luego cabalgamos Sancho...



Vaya, que decepción señor Dubitativo, al parecer no ha leído el Quijote. En ninguna de sus páginas aparece la frasecita en cuestión. Solo la repite de oídas, y se la debió escuchar a otros que tampoco leyeron el Quijote, como ilustres papanatas del jaez del Comandante Chavez o Risto Mejide, por ejemplo, que la han usado en público con una alegría solo superada por su ignorancia. Si quitase usted del medio ese “Sancho”, quizás, podría colar como conocedor de la obra del poeta y dramaturgo alemán Wolfgang Von Goethe, el verdadero creador de la frase. La cual aparece por primera vez 200 años después de que Cervantes publicase su celebérrima novela, concretamente en el poema Ladrador (Kläeffer) que escribió Goethe en 1808. 
No sé Señor Dubitativo, como opine de todo lo demás con el mismo criterio, los que le escuchen están apañados


----------



## OBDC (3 Sep 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Vaya, que decepción señor Dubitativo, al parecer no ha leído el Quijote. En ninguna de sus páginas aparece la frasecita en cuestión. Solo la repite de oídas, y se la debió escuchar a otros que tampoco leyeron el Quijote, como ilustres papanatas del jaez del Comandante Chavez o Risto Mejide, por ejemplo, que la han usado en público con una alegría solo superada por su ignorancia. Si quitase usted del medio ese “Sancho”, quizás, podría colar como conocedor de la obra del poeta y dramaturgo alemán Wolfgang Von Goethe, el verdadero creador de la frase. La cual aparece por primera vez 200 años después de que Cervantes publicase su celebérrima novela, concretamente en el poema Ladrador (Kläeffer) que escribió Goethe en 1808.
> No sé Señor Dubitativo, como opine de todo lo demás con el mismo criterio, los que le escuchen están apañados




Realmente es necesario semejante tocho para decir que esa frase no existe en El Quijote y que solo es una leyenda popular?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## ELOS (3 Sep 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de Dragón oro plata también conocido como D, en uno de sus últimos vidrios que era un podcast de nada menos que 2 horas me quedé con la anécdota de como D se inició en el mundo de la plata.
> 
> Dijo que fue gracias al precio de un MacMenú de McDonalds que valía lo mismo que una onza de plata. Creo que comentó que fue en el 2013.
> 
> ...



Siempre he tenido prohibido entrar a sitios de comida basura, pero mira tú por donde...

Pues mi humilde inicio en m.p. fue hace 10 meses y confieso que si no es por la grave situación socio-económica que está al llegar, nunca hubiese comprada absolutamente nada. El oro siempre lo he visto para personas "mayores".


----------



## Muttley (3 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Vaya evolución del canal dragón oro plata .
> Aún recuerdo el primer vídeo con el sonido regular y el movimiento de manos ante la cámara.
> Ahora totalmente profesional. Vaya evolución, o has hecho un curso o eres una mákina



He ido cogiendo algo de soltura con la práctica. Ahora toca mejorar la parte de las presentaciones y la grabación de las mismas. No hay cursos.
Empecé con muchas ganas e ilusión pero con cero experiencia ☺





max power dijo:


> Muy elegante D.
> Lo de Greta me ha dado un poco de grima no obstante.



Esa era la idea



Daviot dijo:


> Hablando de Dragón oro plata también conocido como D, en uno de sus últimos vidrios que era un podcast de nada menos que 2 horas me quedé con la anécdota de como D se inició en el mundo de la plata.
> 
> Dijo que fue gracias al precio de un MacMenú de McDonalds que valía lo mismo que una onza de plata. Creo que comentó que fue en el 2013.
> 
> ...



Si, así fue. Me parecía increíble la cantidad de toneladas que había que mover en el último confín del mundo (desierto mexicano, selva peruana…) con todo lo que conlleva (licencias, trabajadores, transporte, energía, infraestructuras creadas solo para eso) para sacar el equivalente a lo que cobraba el McDonalds por un menu. Era insultar a la inteligencia.
Ese fue el momento en el que mi mente analítica se rindió a la plata (y al oro).


----------



## Muttley (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pintxen (3 Sep 2022)

A ver Peña, en el hilo de compra-venta se ha creado una pequeña polémica que me gustaría tratar aquí, ya que entiendo que en ese hilo solamente debería haber anuncios de compra y venta de monedas y lingotes de oro y plata. Bien, copio los mensajes a ver qué os parece...


el_maico dijo:


> 100 filarmonicas de una onza de plata disponibles.
> Precio 2800€
> En Canarias





manueldavid dijo:


> A 24,50 las tienes en coininvest, o sea, 2450 tienes las 100 y con los gastos de envío incluidos. Yo pensaba como romanillo, que aquí se vendía algo más barato que en tienda.





Hostigador dijo:


> Esa era la idea





Pintxen dijo:


> A ver, no suelo hacer comentarios en este hilo ya que entiendo que es exclusivamente para anuncios de COMPRA y VENTA.
> Cada uno pone el precio que crea conveniente a sus monedas, faltaría más. El que esté interesado debe de ser lo suficientemente mayorcito para saber si está dispuesto a pagarlo o no, esto no es un puto patio de colegio, absteneros por favor de publicar comentarios como esos.
> Si las vende más caras que en Coininvest pues tardará en venderlas, o no, pero eso es su problema.
> Otra cosa sería avisar a los foreros en caso de que notemos que las monedas son falsas o hay un intento de estafa.





bonobo dijo:


> Sin tratar de hacer un juicio de valored, no veo mal informar del precio de venta de las monedas en el mercado, los comentarios pueden sobrar pero la informacion no. No hablamos de monedas con un valor numismatico sujeto a especulacion, es plata al peso, y si es caro no esta de mas hacerlo ver, no tanto por criticar y fustigar al vendedor como por advertir al comprador novel.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Sep 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> A ver Peña, en el hilo de compra-venta se ha creado una pequeña polémica que me gustaría tratar aquí, ya que entiendo que en ese hilo solamente debería haber anuncios de compra y venta de monedas y lingotes de oro y plata. Bien, copio los mensajes a ver qué os parece...



Puede tener interés por alguien que viva en canarias en el caso en que la suma de gastos de envío más el precio sea inferior al propuesto


----------



## Pintxen (4 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que cada cual tiene derecho a poner el precio que quiera a sus monedas y no tienen por qué aparecer de repente mensajes comentando que su precio es más alto que en una tienda.
El que vaya a comprar tiene que saber qué es lo que compra. Debería conocer la cotización y los precios en las tiendas más habituales.


----------



## Tichy (4 Sep 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Puede tener interés por alguien que viva en canarias en el caso en que la suma de gastos de envío más el precio sea inferior al propuesto



Y además muchas tiendas europeas no envían a Canarias.


----------



## OBDC (4 Sep 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Yo creo que cada cual tiene derecho a poner el precio que quiera a sus monedas y no tienen por qué aparecer de repente mensajes comentando que su precio es más alto que en una tienda.
> El que vaya a comprar tiene que saber qué es lo que compra. Debería conocer la cotización y los precios en las tiendas más habituales.



El que vende tiene derecho a poner el precio que quiera, y el que escriba lo que escriba también tiene derecho porque es un foro público. Y el que compra también tiene derecho a leerlo. El que no quiera escribir que no escriba, y el que no quiera leer que no lea.
Esto de ponerle puertas al campo no se a título de que viene....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Daviot (4 Sep 2022)

Entiendo las dos partes, por un lado lo lógico sería que en el foro fuera algo más barato que en una tienda pero también es verdad que si es en Canarias igual hay alguna limitación en los envíos que hagan subir el precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En mi grupo de telegram sobre metales ya ha habido varios enfrentamientos debido a los precios publicados, bien por exceso, bien por defecto.
> 
> Normalmente los problemas y quejas nacen de aquellos que se dedican a comprar y vender, y claro... les jode que otro venda más barato que ellos.
> 
> ...



Hombre, pienso que la Libertad debe ir por delante de todo mientras se guarden las formas. Y si alguien oferta algo y al precio que considera, pues como que está en su derecho. Si interesa se lee/compra y si no se pasa "página".

Me cuesta creer que en la compra/venta de monedas, a nivel "minorista", se pretenda hacer "negocio". Como mucho se podrán ganar unos pocos Euros y no sé si merece la pena, la verdad.

Yo, en el pasado, compré bastante en el foro y bien, fuera de un par de problemas que se resolvieron. Ahora, no, pero porque estoy interesado en el Premium que va saliendo y eso pasa por comprar en tienda.

Y, como bien dices, hay personas que pueden estar vendiendo porque les hace falta o, simplemente, porque el "producto" ya no les interesa y cada cual es muy libre de hacer lo que quiera con lo que es suyo.

Saludos.


----------



## dmb001 (4 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En mi grupo de telegram sobre metales ya ha habido varios enfrentamientos debido a los precios publicados, bien por exceso, bien por defecto.
> 
> Normalmente los problemas y quejas nacen de aquellos que se dedican a comprar y vender, y claro... les jode que otro venda más barato que ellos.
> 
> ...



+1

En los grupos de Telegram siempre hay problemas como los hay en Burbuja, Facebook y demás. Lo mejor es vivir y dejar vivir y ya se arreglarán con los administradores. Los que no nos dedicamos a esto profesionalmente ni nos va ni nos viene.

Yo por ejemplo cuando empecé me sorprendía de algunos premiums que los vendedores ponían a algunas piezas pero era por ignorancia mía sobre las colecciones más que nada, mea culpa. 

Al final es lo que dicen, todo depende de la urgencia; si quieres venderlo rápido lo pones barato y si no te importa venderlo dentro de un año ponlo caro. No hay más.


----------



## ELOS (4 Sep 2022)

Los novatos sentimos envidia sana al leer cómo muchos llevan ya muchos años y llegaron a comprar onzas a 12 €. Me parece un precio de fantasía.
Espero que en unos años pase lo mismo con los precios actuales


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2022)

No lo descartes. Es más, yo sigo creyendo que en algún momento, y vete a saber cuándo, la Plata pegará un subidón mucho mayor que el que se dió en el 2011. A decir verdad, lo esperaba cuando el Oro llegó a sus máximos históricos, pero en esta ocasión no ha sido así y eso constituye una "aberración" histórica que en algún momento debería corregirse.

Bueno, lo del precio siempre es relativo. Se trata más bien de que se disponga de un "excedente" del que se pueda prescindir en mucho tiempo. Para especular ya está el "papel" y que es donde estoy ahora mismo. De FÍSICO ya voy bien servido y, además, tiene el "objetivo" que tiene, es decir que si no lo necesito me puedo ir tranquilamente a "cultivar malvas" cuando me toque.

Y, en la Plata, sigo siendo pesimista, independientemente de que pueda rebotar desde los niveles actuales. Por eso, entre otras cosas, estoy en el "papel".

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (4 Sep 2022)

esto tambien requiere alzas en metales preciosos , a ver como lo venden, porque habra escasez de material








More smelters face risk of closure as Europe enters a power-starved winter


More European smelters are anticipated to close because the area enters a power-starved winter that would power the continent’s large industrial




www.newsncr.com




.*Más fundiciones se enfrentan al riesgo de cierre a medida que Europa entra en un invierno hambriento de energía*




POR SHEHNAZ ALI19 DE AGOSTO DE 2022ACTUALIZADO:19 DE AGOSTO DE 2022SIN COMENTARIOS4 MINUTOS DE LECTURA
FacebookGorjeoPinterestLinkedIn

CUOTA

Se prevé que cierren más fundiciones europeas a medida que la zona entra en un invierno hambriento de energía que impulsaría a las grandes corporaciones industriales del continente a mostrarse a las importaciones justo cuando intentan volverse más autosuficientes después de la guerra en Ucrania.
Esta semana se anunció el cierre de dos fundiciones gigantes en Eslovaquia y los Países Bajos, y los comerciantes esperaban más cierres debido a las tasas de energía exorbitantes tras la invasión de Rusia.
“Está claro que los recortes en las fundiciones europeas serán más profundos y antes de lo que esperábamos”, afirmó Tom Mulqueen, estratega de análisis de metales en Citi.
Los cierres tienen grandes ramificaciones para la economía europea, ya que los mayores productores del área en sectores estratégicos como el metal, la defensa, la industria aeroespacial y los vehículos intentan volverse menos dependientes de las importaciones.

Estas industrias dependen de fundiciones de metales como el aluminio y el zinc para fabricar sus productos. Si cierran más fundiciones, debería poder mostrarse a productores extranjeros, lo que ayudaría a China y Rusia a consolidar su control sobre los mercados mundiales.
La planta de Norsk Hydro en Eslovaquia producía aluminio, mientras que la fundición Nyrstar en los Países Bajos, administrada por el grupo de compra y venta Trafigura, producía zinc.
Los cierres también van en contra de los objetivos de la UE de fortalecer el procesamiento doméstico de minerales estratégicos, con el último récord del bloque junto con la bauxita, un mineral utilizado para producir aluminio.

“Nos enfrentamos a una posible crisis real del aluminio en la que una parte importante de la producción occidental se ve amenazada ya que Rusia y China exportan enormes cantidades de metal”, dijo Mark Hansen, director ejecutivo de Concord Resources, una empresa mundial de compra y venta de metales.
Mineros dentro de una mina de estaño-zinc. Se teme que la fabricación de zinc caiga bruscamente en Europa © AFP a través de Getty Images
La mitad de la producción de aluminio y zinc de la UE ya se ha perdido debido a restricciones y cierres este año, según Eurometaux, un cuerpo de comercio de metales no ferrosos que no incluyen hierro, mientras los productores luchan para hacer frente a los crecientes costos de la electricidad.
En Europa más amplia, que incluye Noruega, Islandia y el Reino Unido, la consultora CRU espera que una interrupción adicional provoque que la producción de zinc caiga alrededor de un 10 por ciento a 2,2 millones de toneladas en 2022 durante el año anterior y que la capacidad de producción de aluminio caiga un 20 por ciento a tres. 4 millones de toneladas en comparación con septiembre pasado.
Los precios de la energía en Alemania para el próximo año, un punto de referencia para Europa, se han disparado a 543 € por megavatio hora, 12 veces más que hace dos años, impulsados por el repunte récord en los precios del combustible después de que Rusia redujera los suministros al continente.

Eso ha creado una desventaja extrema para la fundición electrointensiva. Conocida por los expertos en negocios como “electricidad sólida”, una tonelada de aluminio requiere alrededor de 14,000 kilovatios hora para producir, suficiente para producir energía eléctrica para el hogar común del Reino Unido durante casi cinco años.
“Cuando esa variable de costo aumenta muchas veces, entonces el cálculo cambia y no vas a sobrevivir”, afirmó Edward Meir, presidente de Commodity Research Group, una consultora imparcial. “Y ni siquiera hemos llegado al período crítico que es este invierno”.
Reiniciar una fundición es un proceso costoso y oportuno, especialmente en el caso del aluminio, lo que significa que es casi seguro que algunas paradas en la producción serán eternas.
“La situación es grave”, dijo Adina Georgescu, directora de energía y cambio climático local de Eurometaux. “La regla general es que una vez que cierra una fundición, tiene pocas posibilidades de volver a ponerla en funcionamiento”.
La crisis de la fundición también pasa por Europa. En los EE. UU. este año, los precios más altos de la energía y los precios del aluminio relativamente bajos han presionado a Alcoa a cerrar por completo una fundición en Indiana ya Century Aluminium a dejar inactiva su gran refinería en Kentucky.
Por ahora, los comerciantes están sopesando los recortes a la oferta de metal, combinados con inventarios extraordinariamente bajos de aluminio y zinc en los almacenes de la Bolsa de Metales de Londres, contra el impacto en la demanda de una posible recesión.
Esta semana, el zinc perdió muchos de los aspectos positivos logrados el martes cuando Nyrstar anunció el cierre de su fundición en los Países Bajos, ya que los comerciantes pronto se preocuparon más por la demanda deprimida debido a los bloqueos de Covid-19 en China.
“Nadie tiene claro qué gana: los recortes de producción o la destrucción de la demanda”, dijo Al Munro de Marex, una firma de corretaje que registró los resultados del primer semestre esta semana debido a la volatilidad en los mercados de materias primas.
Y lo que es más alarmante, las cifras comerciales dicen que los cierres también afectarían los esfuerzos mundiales para reducir las emisiones de CO₂ porque las fundiciones europeas generan tres veces menos que las de China, donde el carbón se usa comúnmente para generar energía eléctrica, y los planes de financiamiento son "verdes". la fabricación se ha detenido.
“El problema no sería solo que otros están aumentando la producción, sino que la industria metalúrgica europea es mucho menos intensiva en emisiones que las no europeas”, afirmó Georgescu de Eurometaux. “Los cierres tienen el efecto perverso de aumentar las emisiones”.
Fuente: www.ft.com


----------



## estupeharto (4 Sep 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Vaya, que decepción señor Dubitativo, al parecer no ha leído el Quijote. En ninguna de sus páginas aparece la frasecita en cuestión. Solo la repite de oídas, y se la debió escuchar a otros que tampoco leyeron el Quijote, como ilustres papanatas del jaez del Comandante Chavez o Risto Mejide, por ejemplo, que la han usado en público con una alegría solo superada por su ignorancia. Si quitase usted del medio ese “Sancho”, quizás, podría colar como conocedor de la obra del poeta y dramaturgo alemán Wolfgang Von Goethe, el verdadero creador de la frase. La cual aparece por primera vez 200 años después de que Cervantes publicase su celebérrima novela, concretamente en el poema Ladrador (Kläeffer) que escribió Goethe en 1808.
> No sé Señor Dubitativo, como opine de todo lo demás con el mismo criterio, los que le escuchen están apañados



Si Don Quijote levantara la cabeza...


----------



## risto mejido (4 Sep 2022)

*La Alianza Euroasiática Planea Un Estándar Mundial De Moscú Para Destruir El Monopolio De La LBMA En El Precio De Los Metales Preciosos*





POR TYLER DURDEN
FECHA INVALIDA
_Enviado por Ronan Manly, BullionStar.com_
Hacia fines de julio, surgieron noticias en los medios rusos de que Moscú y varios de sus aliados euroasiáticos ahora están revisando una propuesta para crear una infraestructura comercial y de precios completamente nueva para los metales preciosos internacionales con el fin de destruir el monopolio de Londres y Nueva York. sobre el precio mundial de los metales preciosos y para estabilizar el mercado del oro ruso.
Esta infraestructura tomaría la forma de:


un Estándar Mundial de Moscú (MWS) para el comercio de metales preciosos, similar a la Lista de Buena Entrega de Londres de la Asociación del Mercado de Lingotes de Londres (LBMA)
una nueva bolsa internacional de metales preciosos (lugar de negociación) con sede en Moscú basada en el MWS, y conocida como la Bolsa Internacional de Metales Preciosos de Moscú
un Comité de Fijación de Precios, con descubrimiento de precios y fijación de precios de nuevos metales preciosos basados en el MWS, y precios de referencia derivados en las monedas nacionales de los países participantes o en nuevas unidades de liquidación internacional
Este artículo revisará estos desarrollos, explicará quién los ha propuesto, explorará la gama potencialmente amplia de países que podrían participar en dicho sistema y analizará el pensamiento de los creadores sobre en qué se debe basar el precio del oro y otros metales preciosos.
Las fuentes reportadas que discuten esta nueva información de "propuesta" de metales preciosos provienen principalmente de 3 sitios de noticias rusos, a saber, Prime (parte del grupo de medios RIA Novosti), RBC business daily (parte del grupo de medios RBC) y URA news (un sitio de noticias basado en Ekaterimburgo). sitio). Todas las fuentes han sido traducidas del ruso al inglés.
*Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia a los participantes del mercado*
Temprano el 28 de julio, en un artículo titulado " _El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia propone crear el Estándar de Moscú para Metales Preciosos_ ", el sitio de noticias de negocios Prime (RIA Novosti) declaró que, en base a una carta enviada por el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia a la industria financiera participantes y visto por RIA Novosti: 


> _"El Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa propone crear un nuevo estándar internacional para el mercado de metales preciosos, el Estándar Mundial de Moscú (MWS) , para normalizar el funcionamiento de la industria de metales preciosos"._



Más tarde ese mismo día, en un artículo titulado “ _El Ministerio de Finanzas explicó la idea de crear un nuevo estándar para el mercado de metales preciosos_ ”, el sitio de noticias RBC dijo que:



> “ _El Ministerio de Finanzas *no presentó una propuesta* para crear un nuevo estándar internacional para el mercado de metales preciosos, dijo el servicio de prensa del ministerio”.
> “'Como regulador de la industria, el Ministerio de Hacienda *redireccionó la propuesta que recibió* a los participantes del mercado para evaluarla y brindar una posición sobre la conveniencia de su implementación', dijo el servicio de prensa"._



Entonces, según RBC, el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia no propuso el Estándar Mundial de Moscú y la idea del intercambio de metales preciosos, sino que simplemente los envió a los participantes de la industria en los mercados financieros rusos.
Entonces surge la pregunta, ¿quién creó la propuesta? Para obtener la respuesta, recurrimos al sitio de noticias URA.

*Comisión Económica Euroasiática (CEE)*
El 29 de julio, en un artículo titulado “ _El Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa inició un debate sobre la reforma del mercado mundial del oro_ ”, el sitio de noticias URA dijo que:


> " _La discusión sobre el nuevo patrón oro fue iniciada por la Comisión Económica Euroasiática (CEE) , el organismo regulador de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU) , dijo el servicio de prensa de la CEE a URA.RU el 29 de julio"._



Tenga en cuenta que los Estados miembros de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU) son la República de *Armenia* , la República de *Bielorrusia* , la República de *Kazajstán* , la República *Kirguisa* y la *Federación Rusa* . El sitio web de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU) en inglés se puede ver aquí . 
El sitio web de la Comisión Económica Euroasiática (CEE) en inglés se puede ver aquí .
URA continúa _:_


> _Según un portavoz de la CEE: '_ El _11 de julio , *Sergey Glazyev* , Ministro de Integración y Macroeconomía de la Comisión Económica Euroasiática , *celebró una reunión* para discutir una propuesta para crear un estándar internacional para el mercado de metales preciosos como alternativa al London Bullion. Asociación de Mercados (LBMA) e infraestructura para la circulación de *oro y metales preciosos tokenizados* .
> A la reunión con *Glazyev* asistieron * expertos de los ministerios de finanzas y bancos centrales* , *bolsas nacionales* , *productores de metales preciosos* , así *como otras organizaciones interesadas de los estados de la UEEA* ._



Esta es una lista bastante increíble y de alto nivel de entidades que asistieron a la reunión con _Sergey Glazyev _ y se espera que envíen ondas de choque a través de los bancos centrales occidentales y sus contrapartes de los bancos de lingotes.
URA continúa: 


> _Los participantes intercambiaron puntos de vista, y luego de la reunión, el EEC envió cartas a los gobiernos de las partes con una solicitud para formar una posición sobre este tema'”._



Así que ahora se vuelve más claro. Después de la reunión del 11 de julio, el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia (al menos en teoría) recibió la nueva propuesta de infraestructura de metales preciosos en una carta de la Comisión Económica de Eurasia (CEE), y luego envió su propia carta a los participantes relevantes en el mercado financiero ruso. sector.
Según URA, el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia “ _como regulador de la industria_ ” “ _redireccionó la propuesta que recibió a los participantes del mercado para evaluarla y brindar una posición sobre la viabilidad de su implementación_ ”, y envió su carta 2 semanas después del 11 Julio:


> Dos *semanas después*_ , el Ministerio de Finanzas organizó una discusión entre las autoridades rusas y los participantes del mercado sobre la creación de un nuevo estándar industrial internacional mediante el envío de cartas. _”



Es por eso que los primeros informes de los medios rusos solo recogieron la noticia en la semana que comenzó el 25 de julio. El sitio de noticias ruso Pravda agrega algo de color. En un artículo del 6 de agosto, Pravda afirma que:


> _“De hecho, la idea no fue propuesta por el Ministerio de Finanzas en la persona de Anton Siluanov, *sino por la Comisión Económica Euroasiática y su ministro Sergei Glazyev* ._
> *El 11 de julio, Glazyev celebró una reunión en*_ la que * primero se discutió esta propuesta en un amplio círculo* ,  después de lo cual se redactó en cartas y  se envió a los gobiernos nacionales de varios países, incluido el Ministerio de Finanzas , que en Rusia actúa como un regulador de la industria del comercio de metales preciosos”._



Antes de ver quién es Sergey Glazyev (Сергей Глазьев en ruso), veamos qué contenía realmente la carta del Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia a los participantes de la industria financiera de Rusia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Sep 2022)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranMen (5 Sep 2022)

Deciden hacer obras en su cocina y descubren más de 200 monedas de oro bajo el suelo


Monedas españolas con las que puedes hacerte rico Esto es lo que podrían pagarte por tus antiguas pesetas




www.diariodealmeria.es


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Sep 2022)

__





WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im Juli


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Juli 2022 berücksichtigt. - Veroeffentlicht am 06.09.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Transacciones con oro de los bancos centrales en Julio.

Compran:
Qatar: +14,8 toneladas
India: +14,4 toneladas
Turquía: +11,6 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +8,7 toneladas

Venden:
Kazajistán: -11,2 toneladas
Malta: -0,1 toneladas

Esperaba más compras pero son cuatro países con compras significativas en torno a las 10 toneladas. De ellos, India parece que las está realizando todos los meses en lo que llevamos de año.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (7 Sep 2022)

Otro te podrá responder mejor, pero de lo que sé:
1. No, siempre que cumpla condiciones de oro de inversion (lingotes 999 o monedas +22k con denominación oficial y sin un premium que supere 50% del valor de oro)
2. Si los vendes del tirón, es posible. Por lo demás, tendrías que declarar ganancias si las tienes cuando vendas y pagar los impuestos correspondientes. Es como vender un bono o una acción, declaras y pagas por la ganancia patrimonial.
3. Tiendas de oro de inversión o particulares. En una emergencia cualquier "compro oro", pero ahí probablemente te paguen mucho menos que en una tienda especializada.
4. Yo sólo invierto en monedas. De hecho, para las cantidades que hablas yo prefiero monedas, suele ser más fácil venderlas especialmente a particulares y puedes recuperar parte del "premium" sobre los lingotes. Para menos de 10 kilos ni miraría lingotes. Si sé que en las tiendas top te vienen lingotes certificados o en sus blisters, pero claro, todo es falsificable. Las monedas son más fáciles de verificar con medios caseros, que es lo que yo hago con todo lo que pasa por mis manos, ya pueda venir certificado por el Papa.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Sep 2022)

Materiales críticos en cuanto a su suministro para la "transición energética":


----------



## sashimi (8 Sep 2022)

Como veis las monedillas de Isabel II ahora? Subirán de precio?


----------



## Luke I'm your father (8 Sep 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Como veis las monedillas de Isabel II ahora? Subirán de precio?



Van a sacar soberanos ovalados para que le entren las orejas al muchacho.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Sep 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Como veis las monedillas de Isabel II ahora? Subirán de precio?



Seguro que suben, al haber estado tan poco tiempo reinando, han acuñado muy pocas de ella, así que valdrán una pasta

Espero con ansia ver las monedas de Carlos ...., no les queda otra que hacerlo feo como el solo


----------



## L'omertá (8 Sep 2022)

Vendo Britanias de este año a cojón de velocirraptor, interesados MPs.


----------



## sashimi (8 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Seguro que suben, al haber estado tan poco tiempo reinando, han acuñado muy pocas de ella, así que valdrán una pasta
> 
> Espero con ansia ver las monedas de Carlos ...., no les queda otra que hacerlo feo como el solo



Ha reinado la leche pero ahora es trending topic


----------



## FranMen (8 Sep 2022)

Cómo cambiarán el dinero, banderas y sellos británicos tras la muerte de Isabel II


Tras el largo reinado de Isabel II, cambiar su nombre, imagen e iconografía de la vida nacional en el Reino Unido, y en toda la Commonwealth, podría llevar muchos años.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## OBDC (8 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Van a sacar soberanos ovalados para que le entren las orejas al muchacho.





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Muttley (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Calma Agitada (9 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Muttley, gracias por compartir, como siempre.
En estos casos, ¿hay que declarar tus _adquisiciones_ en la aduana? ¿Hay algún límite? Si es que sí, ¿qué documentación te piden?
Igual tienes algún vídeo donde ya comentas esto y no lo he visto.
Saludos


----------



## Klapaucius (9 Sep 2022)

Alguna vez os han mandado monedas con marcas de uso? Hice un pedido en coininvest de oro y vino perfecta. Luego otro pedido de un tubo de 25 de plata y 2 extra. Las 2 extras me las han colado con marcas de uso en los cantos y rayones superficiales. Que sí, que sigue valiendo su peso en plata pero me da rabia porque ya no las puedo vender a un particular igual que si estuvieran nuevas.


----------



## FranMen (9 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Seguro que suben, al haber estado tan poco tiempo reinando, han acuñado muy pocas de ella, así que valdrán una pasta
> 
> Espero con ansia ver las monedas de Carlos ...., no les queda otra que hacerlo feo como el solo











Coleccionar monedas de Isabel II del Reino Unido | Blog Numismático


Falleció la Reina Isabel II del Reino Unido a la edad de 96 años.




blognumismatico.com


----------



## Muttley (9 Sep 2022)

Calma Agitada dijo:


> Muttley, gracias por compartir, como siempre.
> En estos casos, ¿hay que declarar tus _adquisiciones_ en la aduana? ¿Hay algún límite? Si es que sí, ¿qué documentación te piden?
> Igual tienes algún vídeo donde ya comentas esto y no lo he visto.
> Saludos



Habrá episodio sobre aduanas en no demasiado 
Que hacer si te paran, como hacer declaración. papeleo


----------



## Calma Agitada (9 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Habrá episodio sobre aduanas en no demasiado
> Que hacer si te paran, como hacer declaración. papeleo



Genial. Estaré atento.


----------



## Daviot (9 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Alguna vez os han mandado monedas con marcas de uso? Hice un pedido en coininvest de oro y vino perfecta. Luego otro pedido de un tubo de 25 de plata y 2 extra. Las 2 extras me las han colado con marcas de uso en los cantos y rayones superficiales. Que sí, que sigue valiendo su peso en plata pero me da rabia porque ya no las puedo vender a un particular igual que si estuvieran nuevas.



El pan nuestro de cada día. Tarde o temprano nos topamos con este tipo de problemas y cuando reclamas te salen por peteneras diciendo que son bullion y por tanto no puedes exigir que estén perfectas que si quieres eso que compres las Proof o bien directamente te niegan que las monedas tengan algún problema.

Nos toca vivir con ello. Opciones, elegir monedas que vienen ya encapsuladas de la Mint y también dar una oportunidad a los lingotes bien de kilo o mejor aún de 250 gramos o 10 oz. Casi todos vienen precintados o sellados y no suele haber problemas en este sentido.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

O comprar en sitios contrastados y que no ofrezcan este tipo de problemas. En mi caso, he sido bastante afortunado, porque tengo numerosas compras realizadas y solo tuve un percance con una moneda que me llegó con la cápsula rota, aunque sin deterioro en la moneda.

Saludos.


----------



## Daviot (9 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> O comprar en sitios contrastados y que no ofrezcan este tipo de problemas. En mi caso, he sido bastante afortunado, porque tengo numerosas compras realizadas y solo tuve un percance con una moneda que me llegó con la cápsula rota, aunque sin deterioro en la moneda.
> 
> Saludos.



El problema es que también los sitios contrastados te la meten de vez en cuando o a menudo según les de. La tienda que comenta el conforero es Coininvest pero también pasa y bastante con los belgas, con EMK me ha pasado también, con Aurinum ya fue descarado. 

Vamos que al ser compra online y no tenerte cara a cara se permiten este tipo de sinvergonzonerías por decirlo de alguna forma.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

Pues, yo he tenido mucha Suerte. Llevo muchos años comprando y, la verdad, que bien. Ciertamente, he descartado aquellas tiendas que sé que han dado problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## Daviot (9 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, yo he tenido mucha Suerte. Llevo muchos años comprando y, la verdad, que bien. Ciertamente, he descartado aquellas tiendas que sé que han dado problemas.
> 
> Saludos.



Me alegro por ti Fernando, si me permites el tuteo, y espero que siga así la cosa.

En cambio yo sólo llevo desde el 2019 pero he comprado en más de 10 tiendas diferentes y muy muy pocas son las que se salvan. Creo que tendría para escribir un libro sobre las peripecias sufridas.

Una de las más curiosas fue al comprar unos lingotes de 10 oz acuñados con la representación de la Cruz del Sur y con marcas sólo visibles con luz utravioleta. Pues poco antes de que me llegara el pedido me llama por telefóno una mujer de la tienda desde Alemania pero hablando inglés y me dice que los lingotes que me van a llegar no son los que pedí, pero que suerte la mía, son unos lingotes más caros que los que pedí y que aún así podía quedármelos.

Cuando llegaron los lingotes eran unos lingotes bastos de fundición pequeñajos y regordetes como cucarachas. Inmediatamente les mandé una reclamación argumentando que esos no sólo no eran los lingotes que pedí sino que además eran de inferior calidad y peor aspecto ya que los de fundición siempre suelen ser más baratos que los acuñados.

Afortunadamente se avinieron a razones y me los cambiaron por los míos. Pero vamos, que trataron de timarme como a un gilipollas.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2022)

Hola, Daviot: Claro que puedes tutearme, faltaría más. Supongo que habré tenido mucha Suerte, pero es que son muchísimas compras.

Respecto a los "seres de luz" tienen buena fama, pero son bastante informales. Yo ahora suelo comprar en Alemania, pero llevo años con esa tienda y que es bastante conocida en el foro. Lástima que tenga poca variedad.

En el pasado, compré bastante en el foro y, en general, muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Sep 2022)

El oro también se degrada:








Resuelto el gran misterio de las láminas de oro de la Alhambra que cambian de color


Tras detectar hace años un extraño color violeta, investigadoras de Granada explican por primera vez un proceso de corrosión del oro a lo largo de siglos hasta transformarse en obra de arte




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Gracias, a ver esa platita
> 
> @Kovaliov no pusiste tú hace años una predicción en forma de subida parabólica??



Pues probablemente. Circulan muchas por ahí desde siempre.

Predicciones hay para todos los gustos. Puse una en el otro hilo del oro que dice lo contrario. A mí me parece que sus argumentos no on muy consistentes, pero en este negocio no hay nada fijo. Por eso se le llama especular.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> esto tambien requiere alzas en metales preciosos , a ver como lo venden, porque habra escasez de material
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aumentar las emisiones..... Esto no es serio, hombre. Escribes un artículo apocalíptico sobre que Europa se quedará sin fundición de metales estratégicos y concluyes con la preocupación por el timo del co2, que es cierto que costará vidas, pero de hambre.


----------



## Narwhal (10 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Habrá episodio sobre aduanas en no demasiado
> Que hacer si te paran, como hacer declaración. papeleo



Otro por aquí esperando ese episodio.


----------



## Muttley (11 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Otro por aquí esperando ese episodio.



Hay Que esperar un poquito.
Quiero hacerlo bien, con documentación original y proceso detallado


----------



## risto mejido (11 Sep 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Aumentar las emisiones..... Esto no es serio, hombre. Escribes un artículo apocalíptico sobre que Europa se quedará sin fundición de metales estratégicos y concluyes con la preocupación por el timo del co2, que es cierto que costará vidas, pero de hambre.



Totalmente de acuerdo , me da que la preocupación por el co2 es pura taqiyya , y que sus jefes se lo publiquen , sino lo mismo no pase determinados filtros de estilos periodísticos 

Tuve un familiar (DEP)que fue periodista en época de franco y contaba las vicisitudes para poder escribir en esa época , decían lo que quería el régimen , pero la gente podía sacar el verdadero mensaje , y aun así les secuestraban muchísimas ediciones , el me enseño a sacar el verdadero mensaje de las noticias, ya no vive para poder ver lo que pasa hoy, pero esa gente se desenvolvería mucho mejor que la gente de hoy que no está acostumbrada a la censura y nos creemos que hay libertad


----------



## L'omertá (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## FranMen (11 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Hay Que esperar un poquito.
> Quiero hacerlo bien, con documentación original y proceso detallado



Que no hacer:








Confiscan 12 kilos de oro de un pasajero que los llevaba en un cinturón especial







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## OBDC (11 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Que no hacer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una de las cualidades del oro es lo desapercibido que pasa al cruzar controles, y además lo fácil de transportar.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## IvanRios (11 Sep 2022)

Ray Dalio sobre las divisas Fiat y el oro (aprox hasta el 7:30): "El oro es reserva de riqueza, reserva de valor. El efectivo es basura." Así es, Ray.


----------



## tristezadeclon (12 Sep 2022)

Los inventarios de plata de Londres continúan cayendo en picado a medida que el metal sale de las bóvedas de la LBMA

Fecha 12 de septiembre de 2022 06:28 Ronan Manly

Está surgiendo una situación sin precedentes en Londres, donde la hemorragia implacable de una de las reservas de plata más grandes del mundo está realmente en marcha.

Durante los últimos 9 meses, esta reserva de plata, mantenida en las bóvedas de la LBMA en Londres, ha estado cayendo constantemente todos los meses, y ahora ha alcanzado un mínimo histórico (desde que comenzaron los registros de tenencia de bóvedas en julio de 2016).

Estas bóvedas comprenden las instalaciones de almacenamiento de metales preciosos en Londres y sus alrededores a cargo de los bancos de lingotes JP Morgan, HSBC e ICBC Standard Bank, así como las bóvedas de Londres de tres operadores de seguridad, a saber, Brinks, Malca-Amit y Loomis. Dado que el sistema de bóvedas es administrado y coordinado por la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA), estas bóvedas se conocen colectivamente como ' '.

En julio de este año, BullionStar destacó esta tendencia en desarrollo en el artículo titulado " ". 

Ese artículo cubría los datos de la bóveda hasta finales de junio de 2022, donde las tenencias de plata de Londres habían alcanzado el dudoso hito de haber caído por debajo del nivel de 1.000 millones de onzas, cayendo específicamente a 997,4 millones de onzas (31.022 toneladas).


Big Dipper: mínimo histórico para LBMA Silver Holdings 
Asociación del mercado de sub-billones de Londres
Desde entonces, sin embargo, la situación no ha hecho más que empeorar. muestran que la tendencia a la baja sigue intacta. Durante julio de 2022, los inventarios de plata de Londres cayeron otro 4,66 % mensual, y las bóvedas registraron una salida de 46,5 millones de onzas de plata (1447 toneladas). Esto redujo las tenencias totales de plata de la LBMA Londres a 950,9 millones de onzas (29.576 toneladas), y un nuevo mínimo histórico desde que comenzaron los registros. (Tenga en cuenta que el mínimo anterior más bajo había sido de 951,4 millones de onzas a fines de julio de 2016).


Ahora que se publicaron los datos de la bóveda de agosto de 2022 ( ), podemos ver que agosto no tuvo un respiro, porque en agosto las tenencias de plata en Londres cayeron otro 3,62% mensual. -mes, con las bóvedas viendo una salida de 34,4 millones de onzas de plata (1070 toneladas). Esto reduce los inventarios de la bóveda de plata de la LBMA a 916,5 millones de onzas (28.506 toneladas).

Es decir, durante estos dos meses de julio y agosto de 2022, las bóvedas del LBMA han perdido otras 2517 toneladas de plata.


Bóvedas de plata de la LBMA: plata total retenida a fines de agosto de 2022. Fuente: 
Salidas en 13 de 14 Meses
Con salidas de plata consistentes durante los últimos 9 meses hasta fines de agosto de 2022, las bóvedas de plata de LBMA ahora han perdido la friolera de 254,5 millones de onzas (7915 toneladas) de plata desde fines de noviembre de 2021. En otras palabras, desde una situación en la que el Los inventarios de plata de la LBMA habían sido de 36.421 toneladas a fines de noviembre de 2021, ahora son un 21,7% más bajos a 28.506 toneladas.

Para poner todo esto en contexto, el que la producción mundial anual de minería de plata será de solo 843,2 millones de onzas este año. Eso es 26.262 toneladas. Entonces, las bóvedas de LBMA, con 28,506 toneladas a fines de agosto de 2022, ahora contienen un poco menos del suministro de plata de la mina para un año. 

Además, a excepción de una falla momentánea durante noviembre de 2021 en la que los inventarios de plata de LBMA aumentaron en 311 toneladas, las bóvedas de plata de LBMA en realidad han visto salidas durante 13 de los últimos 14 meses. Esto se debe a que los inventarios de plata en Londres también cayeron en cada uno de los meses de julio, agosto, septiembre y octubre de 2021. Juntando todo esto significa que desde finales de junio de 2021, las bóvedas de LBMA en Londres han perdido 8200 toneladas de plata ( 263,3 millones de onzas), y las bóvedas ahora contienen plata que representa poco más de la producción minera de un año. 

Si bien los inventarios de plata de la LBMA aumentaron durante los primeros seis meses de 2021, la salida neta desde enero de 2021 hasta fines de agosto de 2022 sigue siendo de 5102 toneladas. ¿Y la gente dice que no hay apretón de plata?


Datos mensuales de la bóveda de plata de la LBMA 2021-2022. Fuente: 
Pero eso es solo la mitad de la historia, porque como sabrán los lectores de estas páginas, la mayoría de la plata dentro de las bóvedas de LBMA está en manos de Exchange Traded Funds (ETF) y ya está contabilizada, y por lo tanto no es (a menos que sea agotados de ETFs) disponibles en el mercado. Además, esta plata en ETF no está, como afirma falsamente la LBMA, disponible para " apoyar el mercado OTC físico".

Por lo tanto, respaldar este ETF de plata fuera de la cifra principal es aún más revelador. Según los cálculos de GoldCharts'R'Us, a finales de agosto había 18.110 toneladas de plata en manos de ETF respaldados por plata que almacenan su plata en Londres. Esto significa que de las 28.506 toneladas de plata que la LBMA afirma tener en sus bóvedas de Londres, el 63,5 % está en ETF y solo 10.396 toneladas (36,4 %) no están en ETF. Estas 10.396 toneladas también representan solo alrededor del 40% del suministro anual de minería de plata. 


Bóvedas de LBMA Silver: a fines de agosto de 2022, los ETF solo no tienen alrededor de 10,000 toneladas de plata de Londres. Fuente: 
A fines de junio de 2022, cuando los datos de la LBMA afirman que había 31 023 toneladas de plata en las bóvedas de Londres, los ETF respaldados por plata combinados que almacenan su plata en Londres representaron 19 422 toneladas (62,6 %) de este total, lo que deja un resto de 11.601 toneladas de plata (37,4%) no mantenidas en ETF. Avance rápido hasta finales de agosto, y puede ver que los ETF ahora comprenden un mayor porcentaje (63,5%) de toda la plata en las bóvedas de Londres. Esto se debe a que, si bien ha habido salidas de plata retenida por ETF durante estos dos meses, ha habido salidas aún mayores de plata no retenida por ETF.


ETF Silver celebrado en Londres
Solo para completar, hice algunos cálculos revisados rápidamente para ilustrar la cantidad de plata que actualmente tienen los ETF respaldados por plata y otras tenencias de plata 'transparentes' en Londres. Estos cálculos son similares a los , y también similares a la metodología que se explica en el artículo de BullionStar de febrero de 2021 " “

Estos cálculos se realizaron el 9 de septiembre utilizando listas de barras ETF de plata con fecha del 8 de septiembre. Este ETF de plata se encuentra en las bóvedas de Londres de JP Morgan, HSBC, Brinks, Malca Amit y Loomis.

iShares Silver Trust 11.329,3 toneladas 

iShares Plata física ETC 707,5 toneladas

Wisdomtree Physical Silver ETC 2.488,1 toneladas

Wisdomtree PM físico ETC 41,8 toneladas

Aberdeen Physical Silver Shares ETF 1.450,3 toneladas

Aberdeen PM Baskets comparte ETF 377,5 toneladas

ETFS Plata física 238,9 toneladas

PMPM ETFS Canasta física de PM (parte del total de PMAG)

Invesco plata física ETC 356,6 toneladas

Xtrackers ETCs de plata físicos (4 combinados) 769,7 toneladas

Juntos, estos 13 ETF contienen actualmente 17.759,7 toneladas de plata en las bóvedas de la LBMA de Londres. 

Las cifras de las bóvedas de LBMA Londres también incluyen plata en poder de clientes de BullionVault y GoldMoney. Los clientes de BullionVault tienen 491,2 toneladas de plata en las bóvedas de la LBMA en Londres (igual que a fines de junio, mientras que los clientes de GoldMoney tienen 186,8 toneladas en las bóvedas de la LBMA (una tonelada menos que en junio). Sumando estas dos cifras al total de ETF significa que al 8 de septiembre de 2022, había 18.437,6 toneladas de plata en manos de ETF respaldados por plata e inversores de clientes privados en las bóvedas de LBMA London, lo que, para reiterar, no tiene nada que ver con " la capacidad de Londres para respaldar el mercado OTC físico ".

Esto significa que de las 28.506,28 toneladas de plata a fines de agosto de 2022, solo 10.068,7 toneladas de plata no se mantienen en ETF. Y otra advertencia, como de costumbre: de la plata de Londres que no se encuentra en ETF, parte de esto también representa participaciones de plata asignadas del sector de gestión de patrimonio, como la plata física en poder de instituciones de inversión, oficinas familiares y personas de alto valor neto.

Así que a medida que más y más plata sale de las bóvedas de la LBMA Londres debido a la fuerte demanda global continua, la flotación libre (la cantidad de plata que está disponible para 'apoyar' el comercio) está disminuyendo.

COMEX Silver también en crisis
En COMEX en Nueva York, la situación de la plata también es precaria, con 'registrados' en los almacenes aprobados por COMEX prácticamente en caída libre, y en un mínimo de cuatro años y medio. Consulte el siguiente cuadro. Las últimas cifras del 9 de septiembre muestran que los inventarios registrados (aquellos que están garantizados y disponibles para respaldar la entrega de contratos de futuros de plata COMEX) ahora son solo 46 millones de onzas (1430 toneladas). Esto es increíblemente bajo. Por ejemplo, más plata salió de las bóvedas de LBMA durante julio de 2022 (1447 toneladas) de lo que hay actualmente en las reservas de plata registradas por COMEX. 


COMEX – Plata registrada (disponible para operar) – Cerca de un mínimo de 5 años. Fuente:

Con respecto a la categoría COMEX de plata 'Elegible' (que simplemente representa la plata almacenada en las bóvedas aprobadas por COMEX que podrían negociarse si se pusiera bajo garantía, pero que, de manera realista, puede no tener nada que ver con el comercio de COMEX), la cantidad de plata en el La categoría elegible de COMEX realmente no ha fluctuado mucho en lo que va de 2022 y ha subido y bajado en alrededor de 30 millones de onzas (930 toneladas) dentro del rango de 250 a 280 millones de onzas. Consulte el siguiente cuadro. 


COMEX categoría 'Elegible' plata, al 9 de septiembre de 2022. Fuente:
Con tanta plata saliendo de las bóvedas de Londres, las tenencias de plata en COMEX no pueden explicar esto, ya que la plata que sale de Londres no aparece en Nueva York. Entonces, ¿adónde va la plata que sale de Londres?


Un resurgimiento de la demanda de plata india
Además de la fuerte inversión global y la demanda industrial de plata de 2022, que detalla el Instituto de Plata , ahora hay una enorme demanda física nueva que ingresa en el margen, un ejemplo de ello es India. Las importaciones de plata india ahora están viendo algunas de sus cifras mensuales más fuertes en los últimos años. Consulte el cuadro a continuación que incluye las importaciones de plata en India hasta fines de junio de 2022. Si bien los datos de importación mensuales de India tienen varios retrasos, los informes de India también dicen que julio ha sido un mes récord, según la siguiente entrevista con Metals Focus India. 



Tras la débil demanda de plata de la India en el segundo semestre de 2020 y el primer semestre de 2021, las importaciones de plata india ahora han regresado con fuerza. Fuente
Conclusión
La existencia de ETF de plata en Londres es clave para la capacidad de los bancos de lingotes de la LBMA para controlar el mercado y el precio de la plata.

Los bancos de lingotes de LBMA/participantes autorizados de ETF parecen utilizar los ETF de plata de Londres como un fondo adicional para la plata física, asustando al mercado al bajar el precio de la plata en papel y expulsando/activando a las instituciones y minoristas a vender unidades de ETF, momento en el que el lingote los bancos recogen y convierten estas unidades, obteniendo así el metal adicional que se necesita para satisfacer la demanda física. De hecho, a medida que aumenta la demanda física de plata, los bancos de lingotes intentarán bajar el precio para tener acceso a la plata en poder de los ETF. 

Pero los bancos de lingotes saben que en Occidente, un precio más alto de la plata atrae a más compradores de ETF, lo que a su vez lleva a que más plata que está en las bóvedas de LBMA sea 'representada' por los ETF. Que es lo que los bancos de lingotes tienen un interés creado en mantener un límite en el precio de la plata, porque no quieren una situación (como a principios de 2021) en la que la demanda de los inversores de ETF absorba una proporción cada vez mayor de las tenencias de plata de LBMA, como entonces esta plata no se puede utilizar para abastecer otra demanda industrial y de los inversores (es decir, la demanda global fuera de Londres). Consulte el artículo de BullionStar “ de plata ” de abril de 2021.

Este truco de circo, donde los bancos de lingotes tienen que mantener todas las placas girando al mismo tiempo, solo funciona cuando pueden controlar las diversas fuentes de demanda y pedir plata prestada de los ETF. Lo que hacen controlando el precio de la plata. 

Pero a medida que la demanda de plata física continúa acelerándose a nivel mundial y la plata continúa saliendo de Londres a un ritmo asombroso (que son factores sobre los que los bancos de lingotes parecen haber perdido el control), ¿es este momento crucial nuevamente para la LBMA?

¿O la LBMA volverá a engañar al mercado como lo hizo en marzo de 2021 cuando y luego mantuvo la pretensión durante abril y principios de mayo de 2021, manteniendo que los inventarios de plata eran mucho más altos de lo que esperaban ? en realidad eran?

Solo el tiempo lo dirá, pero con la demanda física de plata disparando a toda máquina y cantidades masivas de plata saliendo de las bóvedas de la LBMA de Londres, las tácticas de los bancos de lingotes de enjuagar y repetir para crear un precio de plata 'en papel' desconectado de la oferta y la demanda física se está volviendo cada vez más y más expuesta.









London Silver Inventories Continue to Plummet as Metal Exits LBMA Vaults


Silver is leaving the LBMA vaults in London at an astounding rate, with silver inventories now at an all time low since records began.




www.bullionstar.com


----------



## FranMen (12 Sep 2022)

Asomando la patita:








El BCE teme una fuga de depósitos en la banca con la llegada del euro digital


El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) teme que la llegada del euro digital y una buena acogida del mismo provoque una fuga de depósitos en la banca comercial. El organismo trabaja en la actualidad en el lanzamiento de esta divisa digital, al igual que lo hacen el 90% de los 81 bancos centrales...



www.eleconomista.es




Truco: aumentar los tipos de interés favorece los depósitos en los bancos sea “papel” o digital para beneficiarse de los intereses


----------



## estupeharto (12 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Hay Que esperar un poquito.
> Quiero hacerlo bien, con documentación original y proceso detallado



D, un buen tema que creo que seria muy bien recibido por mucha gente es el de materializar la venta.

La compra es más sencilla y está muy comentada. Pero la venta no está tan tratada.
Más o menos es conocido que hay varios canales. En tienda, subasta, particulares, ... pero hay detalles que preocupan y no están tan claros y detallados.

Está claro que lo más sencillo es ir a una tienda o subasta, hay un precio, se hace y no tiene tanto secreto.
Pero a particulares, bien en persona, por envío, foros, grupos de telegram,...
Desde el punto de vista de la seguridad y la discreción, qué datos personales entran en juego en estos intercambios, problemas que pueden surgir en envíos,..

Creo que es la parte menos clara y que más dudas puede suscitar a la comunidad. Algo por lo que todos pueden pasar y afrontar, aunque sea en un futuro o como planificación antes de aventurarse a comprar.

Y enhorabuena por el canal, que va cogiendo fuerza y es ya una referencia en lengua hispana.


----------



## FranMen (12 Sep 2022)

¿Buscas alta probabilidad de ganancias hasta final de año? Entonces el oro no es para ti


Los inversores han aprovechado la vuelta de las vacaciones para reconfigurar sus carteras de cara a la última parte del año, que promete ser muy movida. Y es que los factores macroeconómicos van a seguir pesando, y mucho, en la economía y los mercados. Ahora más que nunca es vital elegir con...




www.bolsamania.com




Y enlazado (de julio)








Hay vida más allá del oro: el platino, el metal precioso de moda para invertir este verano


¿Hay vida más allá del oro a la hora de invertir? Ante el momento de incertidumbre económica, donde los precios no paran de subir, es bueno tener en cuenta la opción de invertir en metales preciosos algo menos conocidos, como el platino. Diversificar nuestras carteras y apostar por él como valor...




www.bolsamania.com




Por cierto, si alguien tiene alergia que no haga caso del artículo, que no ingiera platino, el platino NO es anti alergénico.


----------



## FranMen (12 Sep 2022)

Este sí es de hoy:








Shanghai albergará un centro internacional de metales del grupo del platino - Oroinformación


La llamada zona especial de Lin-Gang, en Shanghai, es la sede elegida para el establecimiento de un nuevo centro comercial y tecnológico dedicado al crecimiento del mercado de los metales del grupo del platino. Unos metales cuya importancia va a crecer exponencialmente durante los próximos años...




oroinformacion.com




Una de las reticencias para comprar platino (y paladio aunque este además se ha ido de precio) es que hay pocos canales para vender.
Mi impresión es que cada vez va ser más negociado y que tiene en mira superar al oro y acercarse al paladio en precio


----------



## FranMen (12 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, para @Muttley : los Srubbers entendí que son una especie de catalizadores.
¿Tienen paladio/platino? en su composición?


----------



## Pintxen (12 Sep 2022)

En un video de Dragón Oro Plata explica muy bien que el precio actual del platino no es sostenible y que debería ser mucho más alto.


----------



## jkaza (12 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Una de las cualidades del oro es lo desapercibido que pasa al cruzar controles, y además lo fácil de transportar.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Cómo lo pasarías por una aduana?


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (12 Sep 2022)

Me da la impresión de que estamos llegando al punto en el que se revalorizarán solo los MP que son reserva de valor y medio de pago y perderán valor los de usos industriales por la caida de la actividad industrial....


----------



## estupeharto (12 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Cómo lo pasarías por una aduana?



En vuelos dentro de España el límite de dinero sin tener que declararlo son 100.000.
En la UE el límite son 10.000.
Si se viaja con una cantidad superior, las autoridades podrían retener ese dinero e investigar su procedencia según el reglamento europeo. *La sanción que puede recibir el viajero está entre los 600 euros y la mitad del dinero incautado*.
Así que, llevar unas monedas en el monedero que no excedan esa cantidad en fiat no debería suponer un contratiempo.
Si además se puede justificar la procedencia siempre sería una salvaguarda. Y si se supera la cantidad entonces habría que declararlo y quizás te pidan papeles y engorros. Mejor no arriesgarse, salvo que vayas con las facturas.

Y en cuanto a ir con 40 monedas de 50 pesos dentro de España y que no te digan nada, tengo mis dudas.

Mejor no tentar la suerte y hacerlo con cantidades menores de 10.000 o llevar papeles y cruzar los dedos.


----------



## jkaza (12 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> En vuelos dentro de España el límite de dinero sin tener que declararlo son 100.000.
> En la UE el límite son 10.000.
> Si se viaja con una cantidad superior, las autoridades podrían retener ese dinero e investigar su procedencia según el reglamento europeo. *La sanción que puede recibir el viajero está entre los 600 euros y la mitad del dinero incautado*.
> Así que, llevar unas monedas en el monedero que no excedan esa cantidad en fiat no debería suponer un contratiempo.
> ...



Está claro que es muy arriesgado por lo que lo mejor es declararlo o pasarlo poco a poco. Pero si lo declaras y justificas con facturas, qué consecuencias podría tener en el país adonde lo llevas? Te estaría tocando los webos hacienda?


----------



## jkaza (12 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ahora casi todos los aeropuertos tienen sistemas Dual-view / Dual Energy con los cuales distinguen perfectamente con colores en pantalla los diferentes elementos según su densidad.
> 
> El oro en estos casos aparece como una gran mancha oscura, prácticamente negra, que llamará la atención del personal, porque apreciarán un objeto con una muy alta densidad.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias!

Y qué ocurre si pasas cada 4-5 días por el mismo aeropuerto portando ese mínimo de onzas? Se quedan con tu cara? Te pueden confiscar lo que lleves?


----------



## OBDC (12 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Cómo lo pasarías por una aduana?



Vendiéndolo en el país de origen y comprándolo en el país de destino.
Ya sé que es un poco caro, pero probablemente evites la doble imposición si el dinero lo mueves en bitcoins.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## jkaza (12 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que cada día que repites jugada estás multiplicando tus posibilidades de que te toque el premio.
> 
> No obstante, es lo mismo que si pasas la aduana con 7-8000 Eur.
> 
> Nunca se sabe quien te puede tocar en la entrevista o lo gordo que puedas caerle al mismo.





OBDC dijo:


> Vendiéndolo en el país de origen y comprándolo en el país de destino.
> Ya sé que es un poco caro, pero probablemente evites la doble imposición si el dinero lo mueves en bitcoins.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Sale más a cuenta usar diversos medios de transporte: Unas cuantas onzas por aeropuerto, otras por tren, otras por carretera...

Es la gran desventaja de los metales frente a las criptos.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Sale más a cuenta usar diversos medios de transporte: Unas cuantas onzas por aeropuerto, otras por tren, otras por carretera...
> 
> Es la gran desventaja de los metales frente a las criptos.



Sí, pero el problema de las cristos es que basándose en esa supuesta ventaja, obvian lo fundamental.
Un grano de arroz también reúne esa ventaja. Pero si luego nadie está dispuesto a darme millones por mi grano de arroz, me lo tengo que comer, con o sin patatas.


----------



## IvanRios (13 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Es la gran desventaja de los metales frente a las criptos.



Claro. Es la diferencia entre poseer algo y no tener nada.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (13 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, pero el problema de las cristos es que basándose en esa supuesta ventaja, obvian lo fundamental.
> Un grano de arroz también reúne esa ventaja. Pero si luego nadie está dispuesto a darme millones por mi grano de arroz, me lo tengo que comer, con o sin patatas.



Un activo que varía su cotización en un 20% arriba o abajo de un día para otro, para volver al punto de partida al siguiente, o que en 3 meses multiplica su precio por 3, para 6 meses después quedarse en la mitad de ese valor, no se puede considerar como reserva de valor en ningún caso.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Sep 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Un activo que varía su cotización en un 20% arriba o abajo de un día para otro, para volver al punto de partida al siguiente, o que en 3 meses multiplica su precio por 3, para 6 meses después quedarse en la mitad de ese valor, no se puede considerar como reserva de valor en ningún caso.



Bueno, reserva el valor de otros.

Se han centrado en las supuestas cualidades de "anonimato" y transporte. Pero la importante, que tenga un valor y que sea aceptado, esa la han dejado en el rincón.

Las otras supuestas cualidades también tienen grandes problemas que siempre tratan de minimizar y dar por sentado, pero la del valor, incomprensiblemente, se la han sacado de la manga porque yo lo valgo, nunca mejor dicho.

Habrá que ver en un futuro no muy lejano quiénes están dispuestos a comprarles su tesoro.


----------



## rory (13 Sep 2022)

Qué le pasa a los de coininvest?

Hace más de dos semanas que hice una compra y no me lo han enviad. 
La última vez me pasó lo mismo y tardaron muchísimo.

Les he escrito y ni contestan


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (13 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Qué le pasa a los de coininvest?
> 
> Hace más de dos semanas que hice una compra y no me lo han enviad.
> La última vez me pasó lo mismo y tardaron muchísimo.
> ...



Coininvest está desastroso.

Mismo escenario, he hecho un pedido, y no lo mandan. No responden a los correos preguntando qué pasa con los pedidos.

El único correo que he recibido de ellos es que me cambian de que me lo mandan a casa a que yo lo recoja del transportista (no es eso lo que contraté ni lo que pagué). Encima, me dicen que lo hacen sin sobrecoste para mí. Qué cojonazos. Todavía que me hagan pagar a más por que me cambian unilateralmente el método de envío a peor y más barato. De cualquier forma, aún no es problema: como no envían el pedido que he pagado, no tengo que preocuparme de esos detalles. Solo necesito preocuparme de momento si se quedan con mi dinero y no me mandan nada.


----------



## rory (13 Sep 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Coininvest está desastroso.
> 
> Mismo escenario, he hecho un pedido, y no lo mandan. No responden a los correos preguntando qué pasa con los pedidos.
> 
> El único correo que he recibido de ellos es que me cambian de que me lo mandan a casa a que yo lo recoja del transportista (no es eso lo que contraté ni lo que pagué). Encima, me dicen que lo hacen sin sobrecoste para mí. Qué cojonazos. Todavía que me hagan pagar a más por que me cambian unilateralmente el método de envío a peor y más barato. De cualquier forma, aún no es problema: como no envían el pedido que he pagado, no tengo que preocuparme de esos detalles. Solo necesito preocuparme de momento si se quedan con mi dinero y no me mandan nada.



Ya hace unos meses me hicieron la misma pero respondían a los emails.

Ahora ni eso.

Efectivamente, yo ya me estoy empezando a mosquear. Han pasado más de dos semanas y el problema es sí voy a recibir el pedido.


----------



## estupeharto (13 Sep 2022)

A partir del minuto 14:15


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (13 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Y qué ocurre si pasas cada 4-5 días por el mismo aeropuerto portando ese mínimo de onzas? Se quedan con tu cara? Te pueden confiscar lo que lleves?



Haz la prueba durante un mes y luego nos cuentas la experiencia! ;P


----------



## Furillo (13 Sep 2022)

El #13deSeptiembre de 1936 se promulgaba el Decreto por el q se llevaba a cabo el mayor expolio, hasta la fecha conocido, sufrido por un Estado J.Negrín (PSOE),Ministro Hacienda del goberno de L.Caballero, firmaba el q sería el expolio de la 4ª mayor reserva de oro del mundo 




El Decreto (imagen) no sería conocido por el Parlamento, tendría carácter "reservado"; constaba de 2 artículos, el 2º decía lo siguiente: "El Gobierno dará cuenta en su día a las Cortes de este decreto".... Bien, han pasado casi 90 años y las Cortes y, su principal protagonista 




el PSOE, nunca han dado cuenta alguna por aquella más que cuestionable operación. Si admitimos la teoría que fue realizado para la compra de armas al único socio que le quedaba a la República, la URSS (perdió todo apoyo Internacional tras las barbaries cometidas en los meses precedentes en los que, el orden público, fue literalmente entregado a Comités de milicianos frentepopulistas, las Chekas, como ya he publicado en distintos hilos...), no es comprensible q no se haya procedido, tras tantos años, a una mínima aclarción del destino final de esa ingente cantidad de oro y plata sustraída de las Cámara del Banco de España, por cierto, en aquel momento una entidad PRIVADA, no pública.. Así, sin ninguna otra aclaración de un Decreto del q nunca tuvo conocimiento el Parlamento, es lícito pensar, dudar, sospechar que el uso y destino final d la 4ª mayor reserva mundial d oro fuese ilegítima y, sin duda, absolutamente cuestionable. La obscena opulencia en la que vivieron los 2 principales promotores de la iniciativa, Negrín y Prieto, es ya de por sí reveladora para pensar y creer en ello.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, reserva el valor de otros.
> 
> Se han centrado en las supuestas cualidades de "anonimato" y transporte. Pero la importante, que tenga un valor y que sea aceptado, esa la han dejado en el rincón.
> 
> ...



No hay que olvidar que las criptos sólo pueden ser liquidadas con facilidad en Occidente ya que no hay exchanges en gran parte del mundo. De hecho, las transacciones con criptos están prohibidas en China por ejemplo por lo que tal vez tengas problemas legales en caso de intentarlo.

Por supuesto que las claves de acceso a las criptos pueden pasar de una frontera a otra (se pueden "guardar" en la memoria de su poseedor) pero a efectos prácticos sólo se pueden usar en occidente.

Los exchanges de los países occidentales aceptan divisas occidentales que, viendo la tendencia, es probable que sean consideradas divisas hostiles en gran parte del mundo ya que no son confiables y pueden ser congeladas sus reservas o impedir transacciones con ellas de forma unilateral.






Guerra monetaria: Bitcoin (Ucrania) vs. Oro (Rusia)


Ucrania aprueba el uso del Bitcoin: https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/17/ukraine-legalizes-cryptocurrency-sector-as-donations-pour-in.html Rusia aprueba leyes para que sus ciudadanos compren oro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rory (13 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Ya hace unos meses me hicieron la misma pero respondían a los emails.
> 
> Ahora ni eso.
> 
> Efectivamente, yo ya me estoy empezando a mosquear. Han pasado más de dos semanas y el problema es sí voy a recibir el pedido.



Me acaban de responder después de varios emails.

Qué están desbordados y que en breve me lo mandarán


----------



## estupeharto (13 Sep 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No hay que olvidar que las criptos sólo pueden ser liquidadas con facilidad en Occidente ya que no hay exchanges en gran parte del mundo. De hecho, las transacciones con criptos están prohibidas en China por ejemplo por lo que tal vez tengas problemas legales en caso de intentarlo.
> 
> Por supuesto que las claves de acceso a las criptos pueden pasar de una frontera a otra (se pueden "guardar" en la memoria de su poseedor) pero a efectos prácticos sólo se pueden usar en occidente.
> 
> ...



Esto de las cristos me recuerda al chiste, que va uno a una entrevista de trabajo y le dicen que empezará cobrando 20.000 al año y que al año siguiente ya le subirán a 30.000. Y el otro le contesta, vale, ya volveré el año que viene.

Dejando de lado toda la parafernalia crypto, que no es poca, hay un argumento sencillo de ver.
Si no quiero especular no entro.
Si dentro de un tiempo es reserva de valor, entonces se puede mirar.

¿Qué quiere la gente, especular o tener una reserva de valor?

La gente habla mucho (de lo que le cuentan y aseguran) pero la mayoría van a especular. Pues muy bien, que especule quien quiera, que le vaya bien.

Y si "mañana" es algo interesante, entonces nada te impide utilizarlo.

Pero no ahora, cuando tiene toda la pinta de ser un timo de cuidado.

Otra analogía que le veo es que se quiere llegar al punto B (tener una reserva de valor anónima que nadie te pueda controlar y que te haga millonario) y para ello se recorre un camino largo y con muchos peligros (la inversión y el holdeo). En lugar de un camino más corto, mas seguro, pero con menos pelotazo.
¿Y qué pasa si después de recorrer ese largo camino se llega a un laberinto sin salida, en el que descubres que has perdido el tiempo y el valor que tuviste? Vamos, el emosido engañado de toda la vida.


----------



## risto mejido (13 Sep 2022)

plata, el nuevo litio


----------



## risto mejido (13 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> plata, el nuevo litio



esta interesante de ver, comenta que el uso de plata por panel se va a duplicar y la intalacion de china de paneles solares sera de 70 gw solo este año ( EN ESPAÑA EL MAXIMO CONSUMO DE ENERGIA EN TOTAL ESTA EN 36gw)


----------



## Muttley (14 Sep 2022)

Será en Octubre


----------



## estupeharto (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2022)

Russian Finance Ministry considers reasonable to create gold, yuan reserves


The Finance Ministry sees the increase of trading with China now and reserves "are normally formed in currencies with active trading underway," Anton Siluanov said




tass.com





_*El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia considera razonable en el entorno actual crear reservas en oro, el yuan y otras monedas de países amigos*, dijo el ministro Anton Siluanov en una entrevista con el canal de televisión Rossiya-24.

"El papel del yuan en las reservas sin duda crecerá aún más. Por lo tanto, creo que si se crean reservas en el entorno actual y se mantiene el dinero en oro y reservas de divisas, entonces sin duda debería ser *oro, en primera instancia, el yuan y algunas otras monedas de Estados amigos*", dijo el Ministro.

El Ministerio de Finanzas ve un aumento en el comercio con China ahora y las reservas "normalmente se forman en monedas con comercio activo en curso", agregó Siluanov._

Muchos grillos hay que comer a la luz de las velas para evitar que el esquema monetario de exportar en rublos haga fluir el oro hacia las reservas de Rusia... 

Dice el ministro de finanzas ruso que las reservas se forman con las divisas con las que se comercia pero principalmente va a aumentar el papel del oro que en teoría no se utiliza para comerciar con el. 

O tal vez si que se use pero de forma indirecta. Los metales preciosos fluyen allí donde los premium respecto al spot son mayores. En este momento parece que en China se están batiendo récords según este artículo:








With the Energy Crisis, Precious Metals Differ from Other Assets | GoldBroker.com


The current crisis clearly marks the borderline between two qualities of assets: those that offer a capacity to store energy and therefore protect against its volatility (precious metals) and those that impose, on the contrary, a dependence...




goldbroker.com





Platino: +6% sobre spot
Plata: +5% sobre spot
Oro: +3% sobre spot

Quien pueda comprar en Londres a precio cercano a spot y venderlo en Shanghái tiene una sencilla forma de hacerse de oro mientras dure el desajuste de precio entre los mercados


----------



## risto mejido (14 Sep 2022)

Q bestialidad madre del amor hermoso 









Investment demand to lift India's silver imports to record high


India's silver imports are set to triple in 2022 from a year ago to record highs after a dip in prices to 2-year lows spurred investors to bet that the metal was primed for a rebound and could outperform gold in the coming years.




www.reuters.com


----------



## FranMen (14 Sep 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Russian Finance Ministry considers reasonable to create gold, yuan reserves
> 
> 
> The Finance Ministry sees the increase of trading with China now and reserves "are normally formed in currencies with active trading underway," Anton Siluanov said
> ...



Mi impresión con la poca información que tengo es que los ciudadanos de a pie del mundo occidental somos unos privilegiados a la hora de poder comprar MPs por precios y facilidad. No se si es totalmente correcto


----------



## Klapaucius (14 Sep 2022)

Hice mi primera inversión de plata en el dip de septiembre, vengo de bitcoin y nunca había comprado metales preciosos. Me he quedado alucinado con el subidón que está pegando. Son normales estas variaciones de precio en el mundo de los metales?


----------



## Gusman (14 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Hice mi primera inversión de plata en el dip de septiembre, vengo de bitcoin y nunca había comprado metales preciosos. Me he quedado alucinado con el subidón que está pegando. Son normales estas variaciones de precio en el mundo de los metales?



Si, y mas tenia que estar variando tal como esta el panorama mundial.


----------



## Muttley (14 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Mi impresión con la poca información que tengo es que los ciudadanos de a pie del mundo occidental somos unos privilegiados a la hora de poder comprar MPs por precios y facilidad. No se si es totalmente correcto



Es totalmente correcto.


----------



## rory (15 Sep 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


>



Un resumen somero podría ser?


----------



## IvanRios (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ellis Wyatt (15 Sep 2022)

Me rindo con los chorizos de coininvest.

Ni responden a los correos, ni al teléfono, ni dan señales de vida, y se han quedado con mi dinero.

Pido consejo a los foreros que ya hayan tenido problemas metálicos con ladrones alemanes. ¿Mejor la oficina de consumo por Internet, o directamente ir a la policía y denunciarlos por estafa?


----------



## risto mejido (15 Sep 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Me rindo con los chorizos de coininvest.
> 
> Ni responden a los correos, ni al teléfono, ni dan señales de vida, y se han quedado con mi dinero.
> 
> Pido consejo a los foreros que ya hayan tenido problemas metálicos con ladrones alemanes. ¿Mejor la oficina de consumo por Internet, o directamente ir a la policía y denunciarlos por estafa?



Joder lo siento, pero no entiendo la tontería de comprar en tiendas europeas para ahorrarse 12 euros en pedidos de miles de euros, yo preferiría comprar aquí y si no me lo mandan poder ir a la tienda y liarme a gritos 

Así es como aprendemos , a ostias , la próxima vez ya sabes ...


----------



## Tichy (15 Sep 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Me rindo con los chorizos de coininvest.
> 
> Ni responden a los correos, ni al teléfono, ni dan señales de vida, y se han quedado con mi dinero.
> 
> Pido consejo a los foreros que ya hayan tenido problemas metálicos con ladrones alemanes. ¿Mejor la oficina de consumo por Internet, o directamente ir a la policía y denunciarlos por estafa?



Yo tuve un problema con un envío extraviado con una tienda alemana (no con coininvest). Tras no conseguir respuesta, hice una reclamación vía una oficina europea de consumo, lo que no te aconsejo pues es una pérdida de tiempo (hacen de mediadores si las dos partes en conflicto están de acuerdo en mediar, pero si una parte passa, no sirven de nada). A la policía no acudí y es algo que veo complicado pues en estos pedidos lo normal es que en las condiciones que aceptan ponga que aplica la jurisdicción alemana.

Me solucionaron el problema los de un sello de calidad de los que lucen estas empresas. En concreto en ese caso fue trustpilot, que me contestaron de forma muy correcta y consiguieron que el vendedor atendiera mi reclamación. Ahora bien, esto vale si la tienda en cuestión está adscrita a uno de estos sellos (algo que siempre es aconsejable revisar) y no sé como estará coininvest actualmente en cuanto a esto pues no les compro desde hace bastantes años.


----------



## joalan (15 Sep 2022)

Habiendo numismáticas que te venden soberanos, napoleones y alfonsinas a más o menos el mismo precio, y donde lo puedes ver antes de comprar y llevártelo puesto, no le veo el sentido a comprar en Alemania.


----------



## L'omertá (15 Sep 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Me rindo con los chorizos de coininvest.
> 
> Ni responden a los correos, ni al teléfono, ni dan señales de vida, y se han quedado con mi dinero.
> 
> Pido consejo a los foreros que ya hayan tenido problemas metálicos con ladrones alemanes. ¿Mejor la oficina de consumo por Internet, o directamente ir a la policía y denunciarlos por estafa?



Me cuesta creer. No es que desconfie de tu palabra pero... me cuesta de creer.


----------



## rory (15 Sep 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Me cuesta creer. No es que desconfie de tu palabra pero... me cuesta de creer.



Yo estoy igual. Me contestaron ayer:

Le pedimos disculpas por el retraso en el envío de su orden, que se debe al masivo incremento de la demanda de bullion de inversión de plata.

Recibirá un email con los detalles y el número de seguimiento de UPS una vez que el paquete salga de nuestro almacén, lo que será seguramente la próxima semana.

Por favor, utilice el número de seguimiento que se le facilitará para estar al tanto de la evolución del envío y la fecha de entrega.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Sep 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Yo tuve un problema con un envío extraviado con una tienda alemana (no con coininvest). Tras no conseguir respuesta, hice una reclamación vía una oficina europea de consumo, lo que no te aconsejo pues es una pérdida de tiempo (hacen de mediadores si las dos partes en conflicto están de acuerdo en mediar, pero si una parte passa, no sirven de nada). A la policía no acudí y es algo que veo complicado pues en estos pedidos lo normal es que en las condiciones que aceptan ponga que aplica la jurisdicción alemana.
> 
> Me solucionaron el problema los de un sello de calidad de los que lucen estas empresas. En concreto en ese caso fue trustpilot, que me contestaron de forma muy correcta y consiguieron que el vendedor atendiera mi reclamación. Ahora bien, esto vale si la tienda en cuestión está adscrita a uno de estos sellos (algo que siempre es aconsejable revisar) y no sé como estará coininvest actualmente en cuanto a esto pues no les compro desde hace bastantes años.



Estuviste listo la mayoria de la gente no habria caido.

Yo en un problema en una subasta tuve que llamar a varias partes, era una subasta que se habian juntado varias empresas, de esto hace ya unos años, tras pasar de mi varias de las partes una de ellas me lo soluciono en cinco minutos todo.


----------



## IvanRios (15 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Yo estoy igual. Me contestaron ayer:
> 
> Le pedimos disculpas por el retraso en el envío de su orden, que se debe al masivo incremento de la demanda de bullion de inversión de plata.
> 
> ...



Su no recuerdo mal, abriste un post preguntando opiniones de tiendas de metales el 30 de agosto. Supongo que el pedido lo harías algún día o algunos días después de leer opiniones y tal, y hoy estamos a 15 de septiembre. De acuerdo que podrían haber sido más rápidos, pero teniendo en cuenta los días que han pasado, de momento no creo que haya motivos para ponerse demasiado nerviosos.


----------



## L'omertá (15 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Yo estoy igual. Me contestaron ayer:
> 
> Le pedimos disculpas por el retraso en el envío de su orden, que se debe al masivo incremento de la demanda de bullion de inversión de plata.
> 
> ...



Na, están hasta el putísimo culo. Tranquilidad.
Además, ¿si no te puedes fiar de un alemán de quién te vas a fiar?
Jjajajaja (risa nerviosa)


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (15 Sep 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Yo tuve un problema con un envío extraviado con una tienda alemana (no con coininvest). Tras no conseguir respuesta, hice una reclamación vía una oficina europea de consumo, lo que no te aconsejo pues es una pérdida de tiempo (hacen de mediadores si las dos partes en conflicto están de acuerdo en mediar, pero si una parte passa, no sirven de nada). A la policía no acudí y es algo que veo complicado pues en estos pedidos lo normal es que en las condiciones que aceptan ponga que aplica la jurisdicción alemana.
> 
> Me solucionaron el problema los de un sello de calidad de los que lucen estas empresas. En concreto en ese caso fue trustpilot, que me contestaron de forma muy correcta y consiguieron que el vendedor atendiera mi reclamación. Ahora bien, esto vale si la tienda en cuestión está adscrita a uno de estos sellos (algo que siempre es aconsejable revisar) y no sé como estará coininvest actualmente en cuanto a esto pues no les compro desde hace bastantes años.




Desgraciadamente no vale con coininvest, pero la idea es brillante. Lo haré si (espero que no) tengo problema con otra tienda.

Respecto a la jurisdicción, eso depende de cómo lo quieras mover. Si presento demanda va por mercantil, se puede aplicar esa cláusula. En mercantil el onus probandi lo tiene quien afirma, y no hay que demostrar más allá de la duda razonable. Si presento querella es en tribunal domicilio del querellado. Pero si lo presento como una denuncia en policía, lo puedo hacer hasta por Internet. Al ser más de 400 euros es delito, no delito leve; y dada la extrema volatilidad del oro, el atraso en el envío sistemático y largo en sí puede ser una mecánica de estafa (vendo a precio X, y no tramito la venta hasta que termina descender el activo y puedo comprarlo a precio menor que corretaje+X, con lo que obtengo un lucro adicional) Esto último sería más complicado de hilar, pero se puede explicar al juez de instrucción.



L'omertá dijo:


> Me cuesta creer. No es que desconfie de tu palabra pero... me cuesta de creer.



Si quieres pensar que voy a quemar una cuenta de 22600 thanks y más de diez años echando mierda a empresas por dinero (supongo que vas por ahí)... tú mismo. Mira de históricos de mensajes, y verás en cuantas "campañas" relacionadas con empresas me he metido.


----------



## L'omertá (15 Sep 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Si quieres pensar que voy a quemar una cuenta de 22600 thanks y más de diez años echando mierda a empresas por dinero (supongo que vas por ahí)... tú mismo. Mira de históricos de mensajes, y verás en cuantas "campañas" relacionadas con empresas me he metido.



No he pensado nada de eso que has puesto.
He pensado que: Quizás era tu primera compra y te estabas poniendo nervioso. Nada más.


----------



## asqueado (15 Sep 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Me rindo con los chorizos de coininvest.
> 
> Ni responden a los correos, ni al teléfono, ni dan señales de vida, y se han quedado con mi dinero.
> 
> Pido consejo a los foreros que ya hayan tenido problemas metálicos con ladrones alemanes. ¿Mejor la oficina de consumo por Internet, o directamente ir a la policía y denunciarlos por estafa?




Mira yo he tenido problemas en dos ocasiones, bueno con tres, con un vendedor aleman, otro con un vendedor Holandes y con la entidad bancaria. 
Si es problemas con los vendedores, lo mejor que existe es reclamar la devolucion del cargo a traves del medio por el cual lo hicistes, por no haber recibido el articulo o servicio en tu entidad bancaria.
Si es problemas con la entidad bancaria, reclamacion al Banco de España
Los tres problemas solucionados a mi favor y devuelto hasta el ultimo centimo, si, pasara tiempo, pero al final me devolvieron todo el dinero que me pertenecia, aqui te pongo un enlace de ellos con el vendedor aleman





__





Cuidado con PAYPAL y con el vendedor aleman AURINUM.de


Cuidado con Paypal y el vendedor aleman AURINUM.de AVISO A NAVEGANTES Me voy haciendo poco a poco con medallas de cobre, que voy comprando para repartirlas posteriormente entre mis nietos, y asi intento familiarizarlos con la numismatica y el coleccionismo. Pues bien el pasado dia 16 de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rory (15 Sep 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Su no recuerdo mal, abriste un post preguntando opiniones de tiendas de metales el 30 de agosto. Supongo que el pedido lo harías algún día o algunos días después de leer opiniones y tal, y hoy estamos a 15 de septiembre. De acuerdo que podrían haber sido más rápidos, pero teniendo en cuenta los días que han pasado, de momento no creo que haya motivos para ponerse demasiado nerviosos.



Sí, es posterior, del 29 de agosto.

Pero creo que ha pasado tiempo suficiente, máxime cuando no avisan previamente de posibles retrasos.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Sep 2022)

The Nilar: A Pan-African Gold Currency – OpEd


By Manuel Tacanho* African countries emerged as “independent” nation-states in a context of a debt-based fiat money system, the fiat dollar standard. Independent is in quotation marks because Afric…




www.eurasiareview.com





Aquí una propuesta para crear una moneda panafricana para crear un patrón oro en África que les libre del neocolonialismo monetario de las divisas fiat occidentales.

Una propuesta similar a la de Gadhafi en su momento. Aunque la situación ahora es muy diferente ya que, a diferencia de entonces, el sistema monetario y financiero es percibido como un peligro por muchos países tras haber visto cómo se congelan las reservas o se impide la validación de transacciones con ellas.

Ahora, hay programas de compra de la producción interna de oro en varios países y algún banco central se ha lanzado ya a acuñar monedas de oro para evitar los daños que supone una inflación elevada en la economía.

Se percibe debilidad por parte de occidente que hace que sea un buen momento para desvincularse de su influencia ya que están ocupados con sus problemas internos (falta de energía y ruptura de las cadenas de suministro) y no pueden atender nuevos frentes eficazmente hasta que no los resuelvan.


----------



## FranMen (15 Sep 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> The Nilar: A Pan-African Gold Currency – OpEd
> 
> 
> By Manuel Tacanho* African countries emerged as “independent” nation-states in a context of a debt-based fiat money system, the fiat dollar standard. Independent is in quotation marks because Afric…
> ...



Me da la impresión de que vamos a dos mundos prácticamente cerrados, una especie de muro de Berlín económico. En “occidente” seguiremos con dólares, euros, libras, yenes… con una inflación galopante.
Por otro lado el tercer mundo, Rusia, China, gran parte de Asía, India?… con una cesta de monedas referenciadas al oro/cesta de materias primas. Todo lo que occidente precise obtener de “oriente” lo tendrá que pagar con oro a precio de oro y valdrá a precio de oro en occidente, estará racionado y parcialmente subvencionado.
En occidente el oro será de poca utilidad salvo grandes empresarios para importar de oriente, véase fletar un buque o traer esas materias primas. El que tenga ese oro hará buenos negocios pues mantendrá precios frente al devaluado fiat occidental. El que tenga unas pocas onzas poco podrá hacer porque no le serviría para negocios locales y tampoco será suficiente para meterse en negocios internacionales 
Hay países pendientes de posicionarse o que jueguen a dos aguas como Turquía o Arabia Saudita pero imagino que se inclinarán a Oriente cuando vean que es la opción ganadora


----------



## Klapaucius (15 Sep 2022)

Fredy Mercurio dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Compra en Coininvest el 18 de agosto. No he recibido nada. Hoy he solicitado cancelar el pedido y que me devuelvan el dinero.
> Lo que dicen es cierto. Saludos.



Yo 2 pedidos, uno en agosto y otro en septiembre. Ambos enviados a tiempo y sin ningún problema. Os llegó el correo de confirmación de que recibieron correctamente la transferencia bancaria?


----------



## rory (15 Sep 2022)

Yo también tengo la factura y el email confirmando que recibieron el pago.

En mi área personal de la web aparecen mis anteriores compras y ésta de la que estamos hablando.

Aparece como "estado: factura emitida".

O no tienen lo que compré o quieren que anule el pedido porque no les interesa el precio de venta.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## manueldavid (15 Sep 2022)

Buenas.

Yo pedido el 28 de agosto, y recibido sin problemas ayer 14 de septiembre. Una vez se me retrasó un pedido y los llamé, que atienden en español, aunque la chica que habla español estaba de vacaciones y me tuve que defender en inglés, pero solventaron el problema y me explicaron que les faltaba una moneda. Me dieron la fecha en la que la recibían y cumplieron.


----------



## kikepm (15 Sep 2022)

La gente que lee y no sigue las tonterías de la tv, percibe las bajadas recientes como la última oportunidad de compra ante el rally que se avecina. Está todo dios cargando a saco. 

Tranquilidad, ya disfrutareis cuando el oro y la plata inicien el viaje a Plutón, queda poco, las subidas de tipos son absolutamente insuficientes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Sep 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La gente que lee y no sigue las tonterías de la tv, percibe las bajadas recientes como la última oportunidad de compra ante el rally que se avecina. Está todo dios cargando a saco.
> 
> Tranquilidad, ya disfrutareis cuando el oro y la plata inicien el viaje a Plutón, queda poco, las subidas de tipos son absolutamente insuficientes.




Eso deciais en el 2008 en la anterior crisis, que quedaba poco, si 12 años es poco para vosotros............ en esos 12 años he pasado de estar follando chortinas a buscar treintañeras que no esten demasiado derroidas.

He pasado de poder ir con erasmus de 18 años a ibiza sin dar la nota y pasando desapercibido entre ellas a que parezcan mis hijas........

Por que me miras la cara ???

Eres muy guapa........

La realidad es que es guapa pero miro solo la cara para no tener que mirar la celulitis o las arrugas de la barriga cuando se quita la ropa, una treintañera ya presenta importantes defectos en cuanto se desnuda..........

Pero nada eso para vosotros da igual, 12 años es nada........... 

Si tengo que esperar otros doce años rezare para que estas treintañeras sigan fijandose en mi y no tener que dar el salto a los cuarentonas.........


Cuentale al que compro oro en 2000 la onza y ahora vea como cada dia vale menos que ya queda muy poco para que su oro vuelva a los 2000 y ojo que lo compro en 2000 cuanto el euro valia mas que el dolar.


----------



## OBDC (16 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eso deciais en el 2008 en la anterior crisis, que quedaba poco, si 12 años es poco para vosotros............ en esos 12 años he pasado de estar follando chortinas a buscar treintañeras que no esten demasiado derroidas.
> 
> He pasado de poder ir con erasmus de 18 años a ibiza sin dar la nota y pasando desapercibido entre ellas a que parezcan mis hijas........
> 
> ...



Amigo, en el hilo de "Esto va a reventar" estamos eligiendo fecha del próximo "fin del mundo", si quieres pasar a votar porque está vez tenemos que acertar por cojones, no puede ser que todo el mundo se prepare y luego no pase nada, es una tomadura de pelo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## rory (16 Sep 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



Qué tienda es?


----------



## JessRex (16 Sep 2022)

*LA PLATA LOS CHARLATANES LA LLEVAN SUBIENDO A 100 EUROS DESDE HACE DECADAS Y CON TODA LA QUE HA CAIDO AHÍ ESTA POR DEBAJO DE LOS 20 EUROS .

EL ORO EN CAMBIO EN 2007 ESTABA A 600 EUROS CUANDO EL GOBIERNO INCOMPETENTE DEL PSOE VENDIÓ EL 31% DEL ORO DE ESPAÑA...Y AHORA ESTA A 1700€ *


----------



## Maifrond (16 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En mi grupo de telegram sobre metales ya ha habido varios enfrentamientos debido a los precios publicados, bien por exceso, bien por defecto.
> 
> Normalmente los problemas y quejas nacen de aquellos que se dedican a comprar y vender, y claro... les jode que otro venda más barato que ellos.
> 
> Lo de siempre, la maldad humana.



Maldad la tuya, Paraisofiscal o Metalerdo, la misma persona sois. Maldad la tuya que andas borrando comentarios en el grupo cuando no te gusta lo que se escribe, aunque tenga que ver con metales.

Maldad la tuya que ingresas en el grupo como usuario anónimo porque no tienes c0j0n3s a que nadie te pueda relacionar. Pero mira, tu ego te identificó. Bueno, tu ego y tu pocas luces cuando con tu nick real subiste las mismas fotos que subió Metalerdo. En esta vida hay que tener el suficiente arrojo como para no abrirse una cuenta nueva si se pretende comprar onzas de plata 999 a spot+8%.

Ahora me pones en el ignore como hizo tu otro nick, de poco te puede servir, seguiré estando en tus grupos observando y leyendo tus tontunas por aquí. Venga, a pastar!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Sep 2022)

El gran Fake...


----------



## Luke I'm your father (16 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que vamos a dos mundos prácticamente cerrados, una especie de muro de Berlín económico. En “occidente” seguiremos con dólares, euros, libras, yenes… con una inflación galopante.
> Por otro lado el tercer mundo, Rusia, China, gran parte de Asía, India?… con una cesta de monedas referenciadas al oro/cesta de materias primas.



Eso parece, y en este escenario, me pregunto, para algo hasta ahora tan simple como invertir en bolsa a ambos lados de ese hipotético muro... 

¿Que países tranquilos y amistosos, no alineados ni tampoco hostiles a ningún bando, quedarán para vivir, trabajar, negociar o invertir sin cortapisas?


----------



## FranMen (16 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Eso parece, y en este escenario, me pregunto, para algo hasta ahora tan simple como invertir en bolsa a ambos lados de ese hipotético muro...
> 
> ¿Que países tranquilos y amistosos, no alineados ni tampoco hostiles a ningún bando, quedarán para vivir, trabajar, negociar o invertir sin cortapisas?



Me haces pensar en países como Panamá, Andorra…, en general países opacos. Imagino que pondrán las cosas más difíciles para que sólo los que muevan mucho dinero y tengan buenos contactos aprovechen para hacer intercambios con suculentos beneficios entre uno y otro bloque


----------



## Luke I'm your father (16 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me haces pensar en países como Panamá, Andorra…, en general países opacos. Imagino que pondrán las cosas más difíciles para que sólo los que muevan mucho dinero y tengan buenos contactos aprovechen para hacer intercambios con suculentos beneficios entre uno y otro bloque



Después de ver a Suiza, Andorra no se si pudiera, por minúscula, pasar inadvertida, temo que los intereses franceses y españoles, por no mentar resto de Europa, tengan demasiada capacidad de apretar. 

Panamá pudiera ser, si... Eso o micronaciones.


----------



## mike69 (17 Sep 2022)

-En cuanto al local. Si lo puede alquilar aunque sea una renta más baja que de mercado, pues lo pondría a rentar.

Otra cosa es darle un nuevo uso. Ahora está se moda hacer trasteros en locales y alquilarlos. Habría que ver si hay demanda en la zona. Esto implica un gasto en reforma, pero después a la hora de venderlo es más fácil vender un inmueble que da unas rentas. Esto es cuestión de hacer números. 

Los locales no se han ajustado desde 2008, esto es, los locales tienen que bajar y mucho.

-La plaza de garaje yo la vendería. El gobierno le ha declarado la guerra al coche de combustión. Cada vez habrá menos coches y menos demandas de plazas de garaje. Estos, los garajes, son los inmuebles que más han caído de precio desde 2008, y los que menos han recuperado su valor preburbuja. Yo lo vendería y me lo quitaría de enmedio.

-Por supuesto la liquidez la metería toda en oro. El ladrillo va a volver a bajar. Y puede que el oro también, pero el oro bajará menos. Si vuelves a cambiar oro por ladrillos cuando termine el ciclo te aseguro que podrás comprar más. Cambia ladrillos por acciones o por lo que quieras y el resultado es el mismo. Pero esto es a muy largo plazo. Un ciclo inmobiliaria suele ser de 15 años, no la brutalidad que han creado los bancos centrales. Y un ciclo en la bolsa 7 años.

-Yo compraría oro con muy poco premium en monedas: soberanos, vrenelis, etc; como ya han explicado en el hilo. Pero para guardarlo a muy largo plazo.



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## FranMen (18 Sep 2022)

Lo que haga, con 65 años y tal y como se están poniendo las cosas que sea pensando en sí mismo, hoy en día no es raro llegar a los 90 años, si luego le queda algo a la hija bendito sea


----------



## risto mejido (18 Sep 2022)

Silver Inventories Plummet at LBMA and COMEX


The London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) is the world’s largest silver exchange. For the last nine consecutive months, the quantity of silver held in LBMA




www.numismaticnews.net




*Inventarios de plata se desploman en LBMA y COMEX*

PATRICIO A. HELLER
15 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2022

La London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) es la bolsa de plata más grande del mundo. Durante los últimos nueve meses consecutivos, la cantidad de plata en las bóvedas de LBMA ha disminuido. El informe de agosto de 2022 establece que las bóvedas ahora contienen solo 916,5 millones de onzas de plata, el total más bajo desde julio de 2016.
En noviembre de 2021, las bóvedas de la LBMA contenían 1.170.600 millones de onzas de plata. Desde entonces, los inventarios han caído un 21,7 por ciento. Por dramática que sea una caída, se vuelve aún más extrema cuando considera solo los inventarios de LBMA que no pertenecen a 13 fondos cotizados en bolsa (ETF) de plata y los inversores de clientes privados que son clientes de Bullion Vault y GoldMoney.
Al 8 de septiembre, estas 15 entidades poseían un total de 592,8 millones de onzas de plata en las bóvedas de la LBMA. Eso significa que alrededor de 320-325 millones de onzas de plata LBMA estaban disponibles para otras partes. Esa es una caída porcentual aún mayor de los aproximadamente 470 millones de onzas que estaban disponibles para otras partes en noviembre de 2021.
Esta plata no aparece en las bóvedas del COMEX de Nueva York. La plata en las bóvedas COMEX se lleva a cabo en dos categorías diferentes. Los inventarios registrados están disponibles para entregar en cumplimiento de los contratos de productos básicos y opciones que vencen para la entrega del metal físico. Los inventarios elegibles NO están disponibles para entregar contra contratos COMEX que vencen, a menos que los propietarios opten específicamente por reclasificar dichas tenencias al estado registrado.

Durante los últimos nueve meses, los inventarios elegibles en COMEX han oscilado en su mayoría entre 250 y 280 millones de onzas. El 8 de septiembre, había solo 45,99 millones de onzas de plata registrada en las bóvedas de COMEX, una disminución de aproximadamente 80 millones de onzas a fines de 2021 y de aproximadamente 150 millones de onzas a fines de 2020. Los inventarios actuales de plata registrados de COMEX están en su punto máximo. nivel más bajo desde julio de 2020.
¿Hacia dónde va la plata física que está dejando la LBMA y el COMEX? Metals Focus India informa que la demanda de plata en ese país, quizás la principal nación consumidora de plata del mundo, ahora es tan fuerte que el precio de la plata en India se cotiza a un precio superior al precio spot de la plata mundial. En julio de 2022, se importaron a la India casi 58 millones de onzas de plata física. Esto fue al menos un 50 por ciento más alto que en cualquier mes de los cuatro años anteriores y puede ser una cantidad récord histórica de importaciones a la India en cualquier mes.
Durante el año pasado, los bancos de lingotes que facilitan las transacciones en el mercado de la plata revirtieron sus posiciones cortas netas anteriores para ahora estar en una posición larga neta. Obviamente, su cambio de una posición corta general a una posición larga también ha absorbido decenas de millones de onzas de plata.

La producción mundial de minería de plata ahora promedia alrededor de 70 millones de onzas al mes. Las operaciones de reciclaje de plata producen alrededor de 15 millones de onzas mensuales. Con una demanda mensual industrial y de inversión de plata física ahora de alrededor de 95 millones de onzas, la demanda está superando nuevamente a la oferta. Ahora que la información sobre cuánto están disminuyendo los inventarios de plata en LBMA y COMEX se está generalizando, las perspectivas de precios más altos durante el próximo año parecen más atractivas.


----------



## risto mejido (18 Sep 2022)

hola, yo no compraria lingotes, he visto lingotes de hace años de refinerias "nisu" que en su epoca serian muy conocidos pero ahora no los conoce ni perry, ejemplo lingotes metalor , preferiria como muy bien te dicen moneda antigua 20 francos de oro se conoceran igual dentro de 20, 30 años o cuando sus nietos quieran venderlo dentro de 50 años , fijate , las alfonsinas tambien son una pieza española y muy española como diria rajoy a la que no le haria ascos tampoco.
pero para gustos los colores, cualquier decision que te han dado otros foreros es igual de valida que la mia y son correctas.
(vaya putada el garaje y el local, hoy dia los locales de galerias se usan para trasteros menos el puesto que tenga escaparate a la calle o entrada desde la misma )
aunque no pidan factura yo iria comprando de forma anonima en cantidades de menos de 1000 euros y no pediria factura pero si tiket de compra, no se sabe en un futuro, el dinero fisico lo quieren quitar, pero en ese mismo problema haber como se pagan drogas putas y armas, no puede ser, los metales tendran un buen arreon el dia que metan el euro digital ( es mi opinion, respeto quien piense lo contrario)


----------



## joalan (18 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> hola, yo no compraria lingotes, he visto lingotes de hace años de refinerias "nisu" que en su epoca serian muy conocidos pero ahora no los conoce ni perry, ejemplo lingotes metalor , preferiria como muy bien te dicen moneda antigua 20 francos de oro se conoceran igual dentro de 20, 30 años o cuando sus nietos quieran venderlo dentro de 50 años , fijate , las alfonsinas tambien son una pieza española y muy española como diria rajoy a la que no le haria ascos tampoco.
> pero para gustos los colores, cualquier decision que te han dado otros foreros es igual de valida que la mia y son correctas.
> (vaya putada el garaje y el local, hoy dia los locales de galerias se usan para trasteros menos el puesto que tenga escaparate a la calle o entrada desde la misma )
> aunque no pidan factura yo iria comprando de forma anonima en cantidades de menos de 1000 euros y no pediria factura pero si tiket de compra, no se sabe en un futuro, el dinero fisico lo quieren quitar, pero en ese mismo problema haber *como se pagan drogas putas y armas, no puede ser*, los metales tendran un buen arreon el dia que metan el euro digital ( es mi opinion, respeto quien piense lo contrario)



Pues con tarjetas black, si está ya todo inventado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Sep 2022)

Quieren parar la produccion Europea. Esta semana se anunciara todo.

La plata caera a niveles de marzo del 2020 cuando anunciaron el virus.

Ya se ha filtrado todo.


----------



## Pintxen (19 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Yo si que te voy a filtrar una noticia desastrosa, que veo que te gustan.
> 
> Voy a hacer un foro nuevo sólo para que los mierdas como tu os quedéis aquí solos hablando idioteces entre vosotros.
> 
> ...



Seguro que me estoy perdiendo algo, supongo que es una respuesta a alguien al que yo tengo bloqueado y por eso no me aparecen sus comentarios. No entiendo por qué no hacen lo mismo el resto de foreros. Si tuvieras bloqueados a los que no te interesa leer no harías esa mala sangre. 
Es un poco como cuando aparece alguien en un programa de la tele con un micrófono diciendo algo al presentador y le cortan el micrófono. Se le ve que sigue hablando pero nadie le oye y él no lo sabe.
En fin...


----------



## Luke I'm your father (19 Sep 2022)

*"Ya lo hice con los grupos de telegram que tratan sobre metales, y lo haré con un foro de economía y metales, así la basura no hay que moverla de sitio, esto se convertirá en un solar para despojos y las cosas buenas habrá que leerlas en otro sitio, sin interferencias, sin basura, sin idioteces."*

Lo más importante, caballero, es que cobre usted cuota de entrada, se autoadjudique el talento y se pase habitualmente a colgarnos sus vídeos , así todos tendremos claro lo incuestionable de su valor. 

Saludos.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (19 Sep 2022)

Disculpa compañero, pero creo que te equivocas y mezclas usuarios, debe pasaros bastante en las guerritas de vendedores.

He sido miste Nice y soy Luke (también fui Patxi de Vitoria, un par de meses) . Hasta ahí. Ni he usado otros nombres en este hilo, ni he vendido monedas bajo otros nombres (y lo he hecho 5 veces escasas ya que no es mi negocio ni mi motivación aquí).

Por lo demás, me la sopla bastante tu opinión (personal, no sobre metales) y la del resto, ya que este hilo lo conocí en unas circunstancias muy concretas.

Y para hacerse publicidad de otras plataformas, quien sea, que pague un anuncio.

Es mi opinión.

Añado: Ni participo ni he participado NUNCA en ninguno de vuestros grupos de monedas, precisamente porque los núcleos que los integran, no gozan de mi confianza ; y tu mensaje y lo que relatas, refuerza mi opinión. 

Venga majo, salud y buen día!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Disculpa compañero, pero creo que te equivocas y mezclas usuarios, debe pasaros bastante en las guerritas de vendedores.
> 
> He sido miste Nice y soy Luke (también fui Patxi de Vitoria, un par de meses) . Hasta ahí. Ni he usado otros nombres en este hilo, ni he vendido monedas bajo otros nombres (y lo he hecho 5 veces escasas ya que no es mi negocio ni mi motivación aquí).
> 
> ...





Vuelan los puñales en cuanto cae un poco el precio del metal y empiezan a ver que ya no lo tendran tan facil para venderlos.

A mi mismo que no tengo nada que ver con estas tiendas me lanzan cuchillos cuando digo que el metal bajara.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (19 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vuelan los puñales en cuanto cae un poco el precio del metal y empiezan a ver que ya no lo tendran tan facil para venderlos.



Viene aquí a publicitar su plataforma de reventa... Y a dejar claro las guerritas subterráneas que se tenían montadas en el hilo de compraventa.

Y lo suyo es ponerse dignos, después de haber jodido los hilos y la comunidad por sus intereses crematísticos, para llamar a quienes vienen a compartir o buscar información, interesados.

Tome nota, quien quiera.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Viene aquí a publicitar su plataforma de reventa... Y a dejar claro las guerritas subterráneas que se tenían montadas en el hilo de compraventa.
> 
> Y lo suyo es ponerse dignos, después de haber jodido los hilos y la comunidad por sus intereses crematísticos, para llamar a quienes vienen a compartir o buscar información, interesados.
> 
> Tome nota, quien quiera.




Esto esta lleno de inutiles gañanes que solo se mueven por interes, a mi suelen atacarme por decir que la plata y el oro bajara, cuando en realidad deberia de ser otra opinion mas, pero se ve que les jode el negocio y no les gusta.

Parece tambien que han estado trajinando historias en grupos fuera del foro y a saber las pajarracas que han liado entre ellos que entran a este foro disparando a todo lo que ven.

Con cuatro o cinco comentarios que he visto en los dos ultimos dias me he quedado asombrado parece que cada pajaro de estos si no tienen 10 multinick diferentes no son nadie en este mundillo.

Encima se ponen a llorar por que aqui hable quien quiera y que si van a montar un foro a parte o no se que historia.

Estan para encerrarlos en un manicomio, sabes lo que quieren hacer en el foro ese que dicen que van a hacer ? Pues hacerse 50 nick cada uno y hablar entre los cuatro vendedores de plata jajajajaj.


Dicen tambien los pajarracos estos a modo de queja que han intentado ser moderadores aqui y que no les han dejado jajajja se hacian pajas pensando en banear a todo el que no fuera de su conveniencia, son unos trileros, unicamente quieren venderte plata y oro para forrarse.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Cada vez hay más gente con pisos y locales atascados que tardan mucho en poder venderse, bien por un precio excesivo, bien por mala ubicación o estado, este problema con los metales no existe, aparte de su nula fiscalización si se sabe como adquirir sin ofrecer info alguna sobre tu propia identidad.
> 
> Esos 35000 los convertiría en 80% oro + 20% plata (dejando un mínimo de liquidez para afrontar 4-6 meses de gastos), el BTC lo dejaría para que jueguen con ello en un futuro los herederos si lo creen conveniente.





Claro, vended vuestras propiedades y me comprais oro y plata, anda di cual es tu tienda y asi por lo menos miramos precios.

Lo malo es que seguro que tambien decias lo mismo cuando el oro estaba a 2000 la onza y la plata se vendia a 1000 el kg hace poco.

Que le decimos al que pudiera haber seguido tus consejos de mierda si compro a esos precios y vendio sus propiedades para hacer semejante inversion de mierda ?


----------



## Luke I'm your father (19 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Dicen tambien los pajarracos estos a modo de queja que han intentado ser moderadores aqui y que no les han dejado jajajja se hacian pajas pensando en banear a todo el que no fuera de su conveniencia, son unos trileros, unicamente quieren venderte plata y oro para forrarse.



Pues con esto, y añadir que usaban el hilo de valoraciones, cual mafia en comandita, para subirse puntuaciones y hacer listas negras de quienes no les bailase el agua, creo que está todo dicho. 

Más falsos que los duros sevillanos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Pues con esto, y añadir que usaban el hilo de valoraciones, cual mafia en comandita, para subirse puntuaciones y hacer listas negras de quienes no les bailase el agua, creo que está todo dicho.
> 
> Más falsos que los duros sevillanos.




Yo de todas maneras me la sudan las valoraciones, miro otras cosas y si un tio no tiene valoraciones y me interesa algo tambien me da igual, si esta cerca de donde vivo me acerco y ya esta, asi he hecho buenos tratos y conocido buena gente.

Por eso tambien ultimamente salen foreros que pretenden vender a precios en el foro que no corresponden a particulares, quieren vender mas caro que en la misma tienda, claro si son tienda que pretendemos........ si por lo menos lo dijeran pues la verdad es que quedarian bastante mejor y podrian gozar de mejor reputacion.

Pero en ciertos ambientes gusta mucho hacer tratos de manera que la gente normal no llegamos a entender, si no hacen el trato de forma estraña no se quedan agusto.


----------



## OBDC (19 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Yo si que te voy a filtrar una noticia desastrosa, que veo que te gustan.
> 
> Voy a hacer un foro nuevo sólo para que los mierdas como tu os quedéis aquí solos hablando idioteces entre vosotros.
> 
> ...



Tu no harás un foro porque pueden opinar otros. Lo que te interesa hacer es un blog así controlas lo que dicen lo que opinan diferente y puedes venderle la burra a los incautos. Es que se te ve tanto el plumero....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (19 Sep 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Viene aquí a publicitar su plataforma de reventa... Y a dejar claro las guerritas subterráneas que se tenían montadas en el hilo de compraventa.
> 
> Y lo suyo es ponerse dignos, después de haber jodido los hilos y la comunidad por sus intereses crematísticos, para llamar a quienes vienen a compartir o buscar información, interesados.
> 
> Tome nota, quien quiera.



Que ya está bien con estos farsantes, que se monten su plataforma y que se vayan de este sitio a hacer como que son inocentes corderos en otro sitio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tu no harás un foro porque pueden opinar otros. Lo que te interesa hacer es un blog así controlas lo que dicen lo que opinan diferente y puedes venderle la burra a los incautos. Es que se te ve tanto el plumero....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.




Estan nerviosos, han estado ganando pasta en estos meses con el cuento del miedo y plata, oro a la luna.

Ahora que empiezan a caer los pedidos y ven que la facturacion se viene abajo entran en panico.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Otro tema es ver como muchos callan ante lo evidente, prefieren seguir siendo amigos del diablo antes que decir las cosas a la cara. Ellos sabrán a donde quieren llegar... yo desde luego me niego a tratar con manipuladores y tergiversadores que se dedican a mentir y vender miedo a los ignorantes.




Pero si eso estas haciendo tu, meter miedo.

Los locales y inmuebles no valdran nada, vended, comprad metales con lo que saqueis.......

Si eso no es meter miedo.......... 

Ademas el oro y la plata van a bajar, menudo negocio les estas proponiendo.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (19 Sep 2022)

*Luke de los cojones, seas quien seas... a qué viene lo de colgar mis videos (solo he hecho uno en toda mi vida) y como se puede ver, para que otros aprendan y saquen ventaja. Lo normal y egoista sería no enseñar lo que uno sabe, o eso dicen.

¿Tu que enseñas?
¿Qué haces por lo demás?
¿Por qué esa envidia? ...se te ve el plumero.*


A ver, por partes. 

Si quieres que esto sea una conversación o intercambio de ideas o incluso, una crítica mutua, puedes desbloquearme y seguimos, por qué así es un poco complicado. 

No tengo ni idea de si haces vídeos o no, no te sigo, ni conozco demasiado tu trayectoria en este foro, más allá de cierta foto de unos huevos colgando en la primera página del hilo de Sri Lanka, lo cual, tras leerte comentarios como el que da origen a mi contestación primera, me parece fuera de lugar, y es la segunda vez que lo señalo. 

Al hilo de eso, otra de la cuestiones que suelo criticar, porque intervengo poco en este hilo AHORA, es el spam continuo de vídeos y otras plataformas, que tienen más que ver con intereses personales de sus creadores que con el interés general del hilo. Esto no quita para que yo pueda reconocer la validez de algunos vídeos o canales, como el del creador de este hilo, y sin embargo, al mismo tiempo, expresar mi queja porque sea el único nexo que parece tener el OP con este hilo. De igual forma, te diré, que justo antes de la pandemia, trabajaba y gestionaba algo directamente relacionado con personas que tienen y se ganan la vida con canales de YouTube. Artistas, de los que salen en la tele, con millones de seguidores en su canal... Y con monetizaciones paupérrimas porque el retorno es ínfimo. Así pues, valoro el contenido y el esfuerzo y crítico determinadas estrategias de difusión. 

En cuanto a tu plataforma, pues ya te lo he dicho, ni me gusta ni me parece apropiado que vengas a promocionarla aquí, ni las formas con las que lo haces.... ¿Tendríamos que preguntarnos los demás, y el primero, Calopez, si sois tú y los de tu cuerda, los que creáis multis para destrozar y bajar el nivel de conversación, y después derivarnos a tu plataforma? 

Sobre mis aportaciones... Cuando tuve cosas que escribir, las escribí. A diferencia de otros, ni me gano la vida aquí, ni lo pretendo, ni planifico mis post sino que redacto por impulso o sensación en el momento y, además, ya me pagan por pensar y escribir en otras áreas de mi competencia. En todo caso, cuando piense que vuelvo a tener algo que comunicar, no dudes que volveré a desarrollar los post o darle continuidad a un hilo propio, si es que lo considerase oportuno. 

Así que nen, recogiendo la última... ¿Envidia de qué? 

Asientate, que no eres el centro de nuestra vida, ni tu plataforma nada relevante. 

Con Dios.


----------



## OBDC (19 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ahora entiendo por qué los demás callan.



Tus socios o los incautos? Vete de una vez a montar tu chiringuito en otra parte....
Hay que ver, para no ganar nada el interés que tienes y hasta te planteas "gastar" algo pedazo de tacaño.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (19 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Tus socios o los incautos? Vete de una vez a montar tu chiringuito en otra parte....
> Hay que ver, para no ganar nada el interés que tienes y hasta te planteas "gastar" algo pedazo de tacaño.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Tu no eres nadie para decirle que se vaya. 
De hecho podrias irte tu? jajajaja.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (19 Sep 2022)

¿Hemos perdido algunos posts del hilo? 

Es que así nos va a quedar descontextualizado... 

Tengo las capturas, por si se nos olvida.


----------



## sebboh (19 Sep 2022)

Falta saber ubicaciones, pero el garaje si le cuesta venderlo que pruebe a alquilarlo para motos a buen precio (pueden entrar 2 o 3 dependiendo de la plaza) asi al menos algo le saca.

El metal para mi es lo mejor que puede dejar una vez se pase al otro lado (que te pongan un par de monedas para caronte y el resto se lo guarden que no hay que hacer más trámite). Siempre monedas, mejor evitar lingotes.
Dejar inmuebles es una putada dependiendo del sitio, cuantos sean a repartir, que mañana no cambien las reglas de juego (ej tu vivienda la catalogan como F, no puedes heredarla salvo que rehabilites para una eficiencia energética de grado C...), etc. En mi caso si le ocurriera algo a mi chaval antes de que yo me pire a criar malvas le tocaria a mis sobrinos o hermanos y en este caso ya te clavan bien por la gestión.


----------



## Pintxen (19 Sep 2022)

En la página 1058 le doy a "siguiente" y me salta a la página n° 1.


----------



## FranMen (19 Sep 2022)

Sigue la guerra entre monedas, Turquía entre dos aguas 








El mayor banco privado de Turquía suspende sus operaciones con el sistema de pago ruso MIR







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## OBDC (19 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tu no eres nadie para decirle que se vaya.
> De hecho podrias irte tu? jajajaja.



Ya pedí moderar el hilo

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


>



Siempre he pensado que las cifras publicadas eran sólo maquillaje.
También que el GSR era desproporcionado, pero a ver quién es el valiente que audita a estos ladrones mentirosos.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que las cifras publicadas eran sólo maquillaje.
> También que el GSR era desproporcionado, pero a ver quién es el valiente que audita a estos ladrones mentirosos.



Si, antes nos enteramos de la fórmula de cocacola, por otro lado la gente está expectante con la caída de inventarios; pero la solución ya nos la dieron a principios de mayo (creo), que fue cuando falsearon los datos; dirán que hay lo que ellos quieran, hasta que la masa empiece a reportar que las barras de 1000 no se entregan , pueden ganar seis meses así a lo tonto


----------



## timi (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## estupeharto (22 Sep 2022)

Se entiende el argumento sobre el ratio oro/plata, el ratio histórico, la manipulación (ojo, de ambos), uso industrial y demanda futura esperada, etc.

Pero, en mi opinión, es un error pensar que el ratio en existencias tiene que verse reflejado en algún momento del futuro en un ratio similar en el precio
(que podría ser, pero también podría no ser).

La razón es tan simple como que son dos elementos diferentes. No tienen porqué equipararse en precio simplemente por la cantidad disponible.
El oro tiene mejores cualidades de resistencia. Ha sido (y es) siempre más valorado por todo el mundo.
Esa diferencia no va a ser fácil de doblegar.
Por mucho que nos gustara ver revalorizadas las onzas, no tiene visos de alcanzar una proporción similar al ratio en existencias.
Sí apunta a una revalorización en un futuro, pero no hasta ese ratio. Es plata, no oro.

PD. De hecho, tendria sentido que la plata se revalorice frente al fiat y otros recursos y materias, impulsada por su valor industrial en primer término, y que a su vez, el oro haga lo propio, revalorizádose frente a todo, incluso respecto a la plata, impulsado por su valor de refugio y dinero real.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Sep 2022)

Este hilo de estar en el Top a caer abajo abajo...mala señal tt...he tenido q escarbar mucho para encontrarlo...


----------



## OBDC (23 Sep 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Este hilo de estar en el Top a caer abajo abajo...mala señal tt...he tenido q escarbar mucho para encontrarlo...



Y cada vez las justificaciones son más rebuscadas e inverosímiles para defender lo indefendible.
Ejjjj que esta manipulado!!!!

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## FranMen (23 Sep 2022)

Chinese Gold Demand Appears To Be Picking Up Again | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## estupeharto (24 Sep 2022)

¿Qué?
¿Todavía no se enciende la bombilla?
A ver si es que no había bombilla...


----------



## Cornelius Vanderbilt (24 Sep 2022)

Hola,

Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo sin registrarme, el resto del foro la verdad que me da un poco igual, esto es un sindiós, pero al menos aquí veo que hay gente que sabe, sigo el canal de @Muttley y no me pierdo sus vídeos. Hace unos días (los mensajes ya no están) alguien preguntaba sobre qué dejar de herencia o algo similar, no recuerdo bien, no he estado muy atento a estos días hasta que he decidido registrarme y ahora ya veo que los mensajes se han borrado y el usuario no existe.

El caso es, que tengo unos 20.000€ para meter en oro y plata, según las respuestas (que sí puedo ver) decían que mejor monedas que lingotes, en ese caso, para esa cantidad. ¿Qué me recomendaríais? No lo quiero para especular, ni mucho menos, sino como salvoconducto para dejárselo a mi único heredero el día que ya no esté, que estará cerca y que él vea qué hacer en su día con ello (los consejos también se agradecen), es lo poco que le puedo dejar, escondido en un sitio X y que las garras de este estado asqueroso y ladrón no tengan que meter tanto la mano a la hora de trincar.

Leí que monedas, pero ¿cuáles? Yo he comprado antes en The Gold House, no sé si será la mejor opción, pero me dieron cero problemas. El caso es que están aquí en Madrid y me podría acercar a recoger esos 20.000€ hablando con ellos en diferentes momentos para no dejar mucho rastro a las garras del estado.

Por otro lado, dudo de que yo dure mucho en este mundo, tengo un cáncer terminal, según los médicos me quedan a lo sumo dos años, pero bueno, he vivido de cerca el cáncer de varios familiares y yo he decidido no tratarme, ellos sí y murieron en mucho menos de lo que quisieron vivir, a mi me da igual, yo ya he hecho todo lo que tenía que hacer.

Pero en este caso y viendo el panorama, en el caso de que pudiera sobrevivir algo más de tiempo y viendo qué escenario tan maravilloso tenemos entre el gobierno español, europeo y mundial. ¿Qué elegiríais como valor refugio para poco tiempo? 5-10 años, que me de para poder vivir y comprar más para dejárselo a mi hijo.

Muy agradecido por adelantado en las respuestas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Sep 2022)

Lingotes no...
P.D:. Siento oir lo q te ocurre...


----------



## Klapaucius (24 Sep 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo sin registrarme, el resto del foro la verdad que me da un poco igual, esto es un sindiós, pero al menos aquí veo que hay gente que sabe, sigo el canal de @Muttley y no me pierdo sus vídeos. Hace unos días (los mensajes ya no están) alguien preguntaba sobre qué dejar de herencia o algo similar, no recuerdo bien, no he estado muy atento a estos días hasta que he decidido registrarme y ahora ya veo que los mensajes se han borrado y el usuario no existe.
> 
> ...



Las Maple Leaf y las Britannia son las más conocidas a nivel mundial. Tanto de oro como de plata. A largo plazo el oro creo que es una opción genial.

Gastarme 20.000€ en comprar por internet me daría pánico, así que seguramente me iría en persona a una tienda física a comprarlas y buscar una que no te pida DNI. En tiendas online alemanas como coininvest no me han pedido nunca DNI. Es en la única que he comprado.

Esta web lista los mejores precios de diferentes tiendas online.





La veta de oro – Comparador de productos de oro y plata de inversión.







www.lavetadeoro.com


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo sin registrarme, el resto del foro la verdad que me da un poco igual, esto es un sindiós, pero al menos aquí veo que hay gente que sabe, sigo el canal de @Muttley y no me pierdo sus vídeos. Hace unos días (los mensajes ya no están) alguien preguntaba sobre qué dejar de herencia o algo similar, no recuerdo bien, no he estado muy atento a estos días hasta que he decidido registrarme y ahora ya veo que los mensajes se han borrado y el usuario no existe.
> 
> ...



Es triste leer un post como el suyo, pero también alabo la entereza con la que afronta la situación.

Bien, en cuanto a monedas de Oro, las Krugerrand son un referente en ese mundillo. También son interesantes los 50 Pesos mexicanos.

Y en la Plata Bullion la que esté más barata.

En cuanto a "Inversión", pues todo está en pérdidas en este momento y es complicado recomendar nada en estos momentos. Quizás, en algunos índices bursátiles se podría promediar a la baja.

Pienso que lo más sensato es comprar alimentos con una cierta duración y aquellas cosas que se puedan necesitar en los dos próximos años.

En fin, le deseo lo mejor en el tiempo que dure su vida.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (24 Sep 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo sin registrarme, el resto del foro la verdad que me da un poco igual, esto es un sindiós, pero al menos aquí veo que hay gente que sabe, sigo el canal de @Muttley y no me pierdo sus vídeos. Hace unos días (los mensajes ya no están) alguien preguntaba sobre qué dejar de herencia o algo similar, no recuerdo bien, no he estado muy atento a estos días hasta que he decidido registrarme y ahora ya veo que los mensajes se han borrado y el usuario no existe.
> 
> ...



Para compra por internet tienes el comparador de la veta de oro (que es de un usuario del foro), por lo general en tiendas de España las que suelen tener el mejor precio es ventadeorocmc y dracma metales.


----------



## Muttley (24 Sep 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo sin registrarme, el resto del foro la verdad que me da un poco igual, esto es un sindiós, pero al menos aquí veo que hay gente que sabe, sigo el canal de @Muttley y no me pierdo sus vídeos. Hace unos días (los mensajes ya no están) alguien preguntaba sobre qué dejar de herencia o algo similar, no recuerdo bien, no he estado muy atento a estos días hasta que he decidido registrarme y ahora ya veo que los mensajes se han borrado y el usuario no existe.
> 
> ...



Siento mucho la situación.

Por un lado: que moneda comprar


La estrategia más equilibrada




Respecto a la parte tributaria, le recomiendo ver este último vídeo…y “leer entre líneas” especialmente si vive en una comunidad autónoma con impuesto de sucesiones


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Sep 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo sin registrarme, el resto del foro la verdad que me da un poco igual, esto es un sindiós, pero al menos aquí veo que hay gente que sabe, sigo el canal de @Muttley y no me pierdo sus vídeos. Hace unos días (los mensajes ya no están) alguien preguntaba sobre qué dejar de herencia o algo similar, no recuerdo bien, no he estado muy atento a estos días hasta que he decidido registrarme y ahora ya veo que los mensajes se han borrado y el usuario no existe.
> 
> ...



El forero (con perfil nuevo como tu) al que te refieres es Röntgen, que decía ser de Madrid también como tu, un multinick de quien todos ya sabemos que gusta de jugar con la gente.

Se dedicó a contarme en tochos infumables que era un microgenio del mundo web. que había trabajado en Suiza para Google, y también para Endesa, Iberdrola, Repsol y no se qué pollas más, también que su madre y su mujer murieron de cáncer en un periodo de 16 meses y que por eso dejó su trabajo, todo esto con un montón de palabrería a través de Telegram, pretendiendo pero sin conseguir hacerme creer que él y yo íbamos a montar un foro nuevo, a raíz de haber leído mi comentario de que yo quería hacerlo.

Él también empezó la partida preguntando algo como estás haciendo tu, por lo que estimo en un 90% que eres el mismo.

Luego de hablar un par de días y al comprobar que no me iba a poder estafar porque mis 2 primeras condiciones eran, que primero tendríamos que hablar largo y tendido por teléfono para yo captar su naturaleza y segundo, teníamos una cita cara a cara pendiente para tratar el tema, fue y desapareció, y al día siguiente borró su perfil aquí en burbuja, donde yo le había respondido amablemente y también habíamos mantenido un intercambio de mensajes privados.

Esto ha ocurrido en los últimos 7 días.

Ahora vienes tu aquí hablando de cáncer y haciendo preguntas por el estilo, por lo que me voy a ceñir basado en ese 10% de probabilidad que le veo a esto de que seas un perfil real y no otra mamarrachada de Fernando Tradingmetales o alguna de sus múltiples personalidades.

Sólo avisaros y que cada uno haga lo que quiera.

Demasiada coincidencia, 2 perfiles nuevos, los 2 de Madrid, los 2 con cánceres e historias de herencias.
Ambos perfiles con nombre y foto de ilustres empresario e ingeniero del siglo 18 y 19, como su abuelo.

Cuidado si se dirige a alguno de vosotros con lisonjas, cortesías y futuros acuerdos, porque sólo busca quedarse con el personal.

Quede claro que no pienso responder a ningún ataque retorcido de ese ser, Maifrond, Luke I´m your Father y Tradingmetales son el mismo bicho con distinto avatar.

Ha querido liarme y lo hará con alguno de vosotros si se lo permitís.

Ya puedes empezar a decir que me he confundido o que estoy loco, no importa.


----------



## Cornelius Vanderbilt (24 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El forero (con perfil nuevo como tu) al que te refieres es Röntgen, que decía ser de Madrid también como tu, un multinick de quien todos ya sabemos que gusta de jugar con la gente.
> 
> Se dedicó a contarme en tochos infumables que era un microgenio del mundo web. que había trabajado en Suiza para Google, y también para Endesa, Iberdrola, Repsol y no se qué pollas más, también que su madre y su mujer murieron de cáncer en un periodo de 16 meses y que por eso dejó su trabajo, todo esto con un montón de palabrería a través de Telegram, pretendiendo pero sin conseguir hacerme creer que él y yo íbamos a montar un foro nuevo, a raíz de haber leído mi comentario de que yo quería hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente no tengo ni idea de quién eres ni a qué viene este post.
No estoy para paranoias, así que voy a ignorar el mensaje y a ti, contestaré cuando pueda al resto, pero lo tuyo míratelo a ver si tiene cura.


----------



## Cornelius Vanderbilt (24 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Las Maple Leaf y las Britannia son las más conocidas a nivel mundial. Tanto de oro como de plata. A largo plazo el oro creo que es una opción genial.
> 
> Gastarme 20.000€ en comprar por internet me daría pánico, así que seguramente me iría en persona a una tienda física a comprarlas y buscar una que no te pida DNI. En tiendas online alemanas como coininvest no me han pedido nunca DNI. Es en la única que he comprado.
> 
> ...



Conocía la web, pero mi intención era ir en persona, por eso lo de la tienda de Madrid. A mi también me daría pánico gastarme esa cantidad online, porque lo mismo se extravía algo y no sé quién se haría responsable.

De todas maneras muchas gracias.


----------



## Cornelius Vanderbilt (24 Sep 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es triste leer un post como el suyo, pero también alabo la entereza con la que afronta la situación.
> 
> Bien, en cuanto a monedas de Oro, las Krugerrand son un referente en ese mundillo. También son interesantes los 50 Pesos mexicanos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por las recomendaciones, voy apuntando todo según me lo decís.


----------



## Cornelius Vanderbilt (24 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Siento mucho la situación.
> 
> Por un lado: que moneda comprar
> 
> ...



Gracias @Muttley, le echaré un ojo con calma a los vídeos.
Nunca he comprado monedas, lo poco que tengo lo tengo en lingotes pequeñitos de 5 y 10 gramos por si en algún momento los cambiaba por algo.
Interesante lo que comentas del impuesto de sucesiones, le prestaré atención.


----------



## Cornelius Vanderbilt (24 Sep 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Lingotes no...
> P.D:. Siento oir lo q te ocurre...



No es problema, me lo gané por fumar como un carretero y lo tengo más que asumido.
Lo de los lingotes, ya veo que no, que me equivoqué al comprar en su día, pero bueno, es poco.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Sep 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt dijo:


> No es problema, me lo gané por fumar como un carretero y lo tengo más que asumido.
> Lo de los lingotes, ya veo que no, que me equivoqué al comprar en su día, pero bueno, es poco.



Igualmente lo siento...


----------



## max power (24 Sep 2022)

Lamento mucho lo que le ocurre.

Otra manera de evitar a hacienda es comprar trajetas regalo. Muchos centros comerciales y grandes almacenes tienen. 

Puede cargarlas para comprar infinidad de cosas y, hasta donde se, no son nominativas.

Hay que leer muy bien las condiciones y caducidad.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (25 Sep 2022)

*Quede claro que no pienso responder a ningún ataque retorcido de ese ser, Maifrond, Luke I´m your Father y Tradingmetales son el mismo bicho con distinto avatar.

Ha querido liarme y lo hará con alguno de vosotros si se lo permitís.

Ya puedes empezar a decir que me he confundido o que estoy loco, no importa*

Estimado,

Te hago dos puntualizaciones. Pregunta a tus amigos plateros, alguno tendrás, que te confirmarán que Luke, Trading y Fernando, no son la misma persona. Tampoco Maifrond, pero este es my friend y podemos dejarlo estar.

Y ante la duda, yo nunca bromearia con determinados temas.

¿Quieres, pa ti, una perra gorda?


----------



## Muttley (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## AU10KAG1K (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## amanciortera (25 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Las Maple Leaf y las Britannia son las más conocidas a nivel mundial. Tanto de oro como de plata. A largo plazo el oro creo que es una opción genial.
> 
> Gastarme 20.000€ en comprar por internet me daría pánico, así que seguramente me iría en persona a una tienda física a comprarlas y buscar una que no te pida DNI. En tiendas online alemanas como coininvest no me han pedido nunca DNI. Es en la única que he comprado.
> 
> ...



Me interesa, cuanto tardan en servir el pedido estos de coininvest? porque agencia te lo envían?, gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Klapaucius (25 Sep 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Me interesa, cuanto tardan en servir el pedido estos de coininvest? porque agencia te lo envían?, gracias de antebrazo



Les haces transferencia bancaria, y cuando les llega, a los 4 días despachan el pedido. Me llega por UPS.


----------



## FranMen (25 Sep 2022)

Va a ser una tontería, pero después de ver el episodio de Bretton Woods me han venido dos correlaciones a las imagenes


----------



## rory (26 Sep 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La gente que lee y no sigue las tonterías de la tv, percibe las bajadas recientes como la última oportunidad de compra ante el rally que se avecina. Está todo dios cargando a saco.
> 
> Tranquilidad, ya disfrutareis cuando el oro y la plata inicien el viaje a Plutón, queda poco, las subidas de tipos son absolutamente insuficientes.



Como dijiste, la bajada está siendo grande. Hasta dónde crees que bajará?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Les haces transferencia bancaria, y cuando les llega, a los 4 días despachan el pedido. Me llega por UPS.




Eso a quien ?


----------



## Pintxen (26 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Como dijiste, la bajada está siendo grande. Hasta dónde crees que bajará?



En uno de los vídeos de Dragón Oro Plata nuestro compañero cuenta muy acertadamente que los MP tienen un tope por debajo del cual no es rentable extraerlos y por lo tanto su precio nunca bajará de ese tope. Igualmente que el pan jamás valdrá menos que el precio de la harina que contiene.


----------



## rory (26 Sep 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> En uno de los vídeos de Dragón Oro Plata nuestro compañero cuenta muy acertadamente que los MP tienen un tope por debajo del cual no es rentable extraerlos y por lo tanto su precio nunca bajará de ese tope. Igualmente que el pan jamás valdrá menos que el precio de la harina que contiene.



Puedes poner en video para poder veyerlo?


----------



## Muttley (26 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> Puedes poner en video para poder veyerlo?



Es una limitación de mercado.
A menos de un precio…los distribuidores no venden. El mercado se seca.


----------



## OBDC (26 Sep 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> En uno de los vídeos de Dragón Oro Plata nuestro compañero cuenta muy acertadamente que los MP tienen un tope por debajo del cual no es rentable extraerlos y por lo tanto su precio nunca bajará de ese tope. Igualmente que el pan jamás valdrá menos que el precio de la harina que contiene.



No es así. La oferta y demanda no está relacionada con ningún coste de producción o extracción. Lo que si puede ocurrir es que no se extraiga, pero no que no pueda llegar a valoraciones por debajo del valor de extracción.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## rory (26 Sep 2022)

@Muttley ¿no sería más correcto hablar de los precios mínimos en dólares?

Me refiero a los precios mínimos que contemplas en el anterior video.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> @Muttley ¿no sería más correcto hablar de los precios mínimos en dólares?
> 
> Me refiero a los precios mínimos que contemplas en el anterior video.



Van cambiando segun les interesa.

Asi parece que valen mas.

Cuando los oros tenian un precio mayor en dolares a euros pues si soltabas aqui el precio en euros te decian de todo.

Ahora ya lo dicen en euros como asi parece que vale mas........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

No lo estais viendo venir.

El fiat que habia en los oros se esta pasando al dolar para mas tarde pasarlo a las criptos,.

Evolucionar o morir, vosotros habeis elegido morir, pocos seremos los multimillonarios, muchos sereis los que lo perdais todo, el dinero ha de fluir de vuestros bolsillos a los poseedores de criptos.


----------



## OBDC (27 Sep 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> ¿Qué factores modifican la oferta? (artículo) | Khan Academy
> 
> 
> El precio no es el único factor que afecta la cantidad ofertada.
> ...



Si, si, leételo bien.
Ahí lo tienes bien explicado.
Si la oferta está por debajo de la demanda, el límite de precio a la baja es residual. 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## max power (27 Sep 2022)

Hay un monto de oro ya extraído que podria negociarse por debajo de los (actuales) costes de extracción. En eso estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

rory dijo:


> @Muttley ¿no sería más correcto hablar de los precios mínimos en dólares?
> 
> Me refiero a los precios mínimos que contemplas en el anterior video.



Es más correcto pero los de a pie entendemos mejor cuando nos hablan en la moneda que usamos, yo pienso en euros no en $. Es más a mí me interesa más el precio en tienda que la cotización real. De todas formas con la paridad ahora no hay gran diferencia


----------



## risto mejido (27 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No lo estais viendo venir.
> 
> El fiat que habia en los oros se esta pasando al dolar para mas tarde pasarlo a las criptos,.
> 
> Evolucionar o morir, vosotros habeis elegido morir, pocos seremos los multimillonarios, muchos sereis los que lo perdais todo, el dinero ha de fluir de vuestros bolsillos a los poseedores de criptos.



yo creo que las criptos las desactivaran de un dia para otro como medio de pago y quitaran toda la masa monetaria que han creado de golpe y sin dolor. 
eso pienso yo , no lo deseo ni nada de eso, pero es imposible que conviva una moneda digital y cripto a la vez, cuando el sistema impone el control total, no van a dejar algo anonimo, descentralizado que circule libremente


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> yo creo que las criptos las desactivaran de un dia para otro como medio de pago y quitaran toda la masa monetaria que han creado de golpe y sin dolor.
> eso pienso yo , no lo deseo ni nada de eso, pero es imposible que conviva una moneda digital y cripto a la vez, cuando el sistema impone el control total, no van a dejar algo anonimo, descentralizado que circule libremente



No tiene mucho anonimato que digamos, si les da por querer en un par de dias saben de quien es cada cosa, pero ademas si no quieren les viene estupendo como dinero negro que siempre podria hacer falta a las elites, en cambio no veo a un tio de estos forrados pagando a las putas en onzas de oro.


----------



## risto mejido (27 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No tiene mucho anonimato que digamos, si les da por querer en un par de dias saben de quien es cada cosa, pero ademas si no quieren les viene estupendo como dinero negro que siempre podria hacer falta a las elites, en cambio no veo a un tio de estos forrados pagando a las putas en onzas de oro.



yo es que el futuro con cortes de energia intermitentes es como lo veo y ante ese escenario no veo como medio de pago cualquier pago que requiera energia para su transaccion

yo si veo perfectamente que las compras del dia a dia se puedan hacer en monedas de plata, es mas, asi ha sido toda la vida, plata para dia a dia y oro para tierras y propiedades


----------



## risto mejido (27 Sep 2022)

un bisabuelo mio ganaba un duro de plata al dia, era encargado en un fabrica y con ese duro comian vestian y dormian 6 personas sin ningun problema


----------



## OBDC (27 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> un bisabuelo mio ganaba un duro de plata al dia, era encargado en un fabrica y con ese duro comian vestian y dormian 6 personas sin ningun problema



O sea que es como si ganará hoy unos 600 € mensuales. La plata se depreció a tal punto que a duras penas se llegaría a mediados de mes con ese dinero una persona sola...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> yo es que el futuro con cortes de energia intermitentes es como lo veo y ante ese escenario no veo como medio de pago cualquier pago que requiera energia para su transaccion
> 
> yo si veo perfectamente que las compras del dia a dia se puedan hacer en monedas de plata, es mas, asi ha sido toda la vida, plata para dia a dia y oro para tierras y propiedades



Habra muchas maneras de poder usarlo sin que tenga que haber energia en ese momento.

Por ejemplo y tampoco es que me haya puesto a pensar, quieres pagar a la señorita le pasas las criptos acordadas sin necesidad de energia, unicamente wifi entre vuestros dos telefonos, cuando la energia vuelva se hace oficial el cambio.

Tambien ahora se hacen operaciones que quedan pendientes de lo que sea y alomejor haces hoy la operacion y no se finaliza hasta dentro de una semana.


----------



## timi (27 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Habra muchas maneras de poder usarlo sin que tenga que haber energia en ese momento.
> 
> Por ejemplo y tampoco es que me haya puesto a pensar, quieres pagar a la señorita le pasas las criptos acordadas sin necesidad de energia, unicamente wifi entre vuestros dos telefonos, cuando la energia vuelva se hace oficial el cambio.
> 
> Tambien ahora se hacen operaciones que quedan pendientes de lo que sea y alomejor haces hoy la operacion y no se finaliza hasta dentro de una semana.



entonces iras de putas con todo el calentón , pagaras con criptos , y la señorita te dirá que la mamada para dentro de una semana , cuando se confirme la operación ,,, y tu a casa con el calentón y sin las criptos ,,, un plan sin fisuras
Mientras , al colega de al lado , con una onza de plata , le abrirán todas las puertas del burdel.


----------



## vacutator (27 Sep 2022)

timi dijo:


> entonces iras de putas con todo el calentón , pagaras con criptos , y la señorita te dirá que la mamada para dentro de una semana , cuando se confirme la operación ,,, y tu a casa con el calentón y sin las criptos ,,, un plan sin fisuras



Si paga con Dogecoin sólo tiene que esperar 1 minuto


----------



## OBDC (27 Sep 2022)

timi dijo:


> entonces iras de putas con todo el calentón , pagaras con criptos , y la señorita te dirá que la mamada para dentro de una semana , cuando se confirme la operación ,,, y tu a casa con el calentón y sin las criptos ,,, un plan sin fisuras
> Mientras , al colega de al lado , con una onza de plata , le abrirán todas las puertas del burdel.



A todos los que habláis de pagar algo con algún metal, os desafío públicamente que vayáis a pagar y lo graben con una GoPro demostrando que si se puede hacer.
Antes, aceptan un billete falso al 50% que metales.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (27 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es más correcto pero los de a pie entendemos mejor cuando nos hablan en la moneda que usamos, yo pienso en euros no en $. Es más a mí me interesa más el precio en tienda que la cotización real. De todas formas con la paridad ahora no hay gran diferencia



No tiene mucho sentido hablar en € cuando se trata de análisis tecnico, porque el precio lo marca el $ y cuando hablas de € hay una variable mas que es el cambio de divisas que últimamente ha fluctuado y mucho.


----------



## Klapaucius (27 Sep 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> yo es que el futuro con cortes de energia intermitentes es como lo veo y ante ese escenario no veo como medio de pago cualquier pago que requiera energia para su transaccion
> 
> yo si veo perfectamente que las compras del dia a dia se puedan hacer en monedas de plata, es mas, asi ha sido toda la vida, plata para dia a dia y oro para tierras y propiedades



Lightning Network permite pagos offline.


----------



## Klapaucius (27 Sep 2022)

timi dijo:


> entonces iras de putas con todo el calentón , pagaras con criptos , y la señorita te dirá que la mamada para dentro de una semana , cuando se confirme la operación ,,, y tu a casa con el calentón y sin las criptos ,,, un plan sin fisuras
> Mientras , al colega de al lado , con una onza de plata , le abrirán todas las puertas del burdel.



Lightning Network


----------



## Muttley (27 Sep 2022)

Se sortean DOS 
y además pedazo de debate sobre inflación, tipos, macroeconomía, recesión, empleo…
Un poco de todo


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido hablar en € cuando se trata de análisis tecnico, porque el precio lo marca el $ y cuando hablas de € hay una variable mas que es el cambio de divisas que últimamente ha fluctuado y mucho.



Correcto, pero entienda que por un lado están los inversores (un grupo reducido de personas) y por otro el vulgo que busca escapar a la trampa del fiat. Los expertos no necesitan los vídeos divulgativos de Dani, la mayoría de la gente sí.
Los vídeos son para el 99% de la población, los expertos como usted no los necesitan


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

El famoso meteorito ya cayó rico en platino:








Precisan el tamaño del asteroide que formó el cráter más grande del planeta


Esta roca espacial fue mucho más grande y el impacto más enérgico que el asteroide que acabó con los dinosaurios hace 66 millones de años.




actualidad.rt.com













Complejo ígneo de Bushveld - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> El famoso meteorito ya cayó rico en platino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Russia Today no es un medio serio de información.

A estas alturas ya deberíamos saber qué medios son fiables (poquísimos) y cuales son manipuladores de masas.

Llevan sacando a la luz bulos desmentidos posteriormente desde antes de la plandemia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

timi dijo:


> entonces iras de putas con todo el calentón , pagaras con criptos , y la señorita te dirá que la mamada para dentro de una semana , cuando se confirme la operación ,,, y tu a casa con el calentón y sin las criptos ,,, un plan sin fisuras
> Mientras , al colega de al lado , con una onza de plata , le abrirán todas las puertas del burdel.



La operacion queda totalmente confirmada, unicamente que no se realiza en X tiempo, la señorita sabe que la operacion ha sido confirmada y no hay marcha atras.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> A todos los que habláis de pagar algo con algún metal, os desafío públicamente que vayáis a pagar y lo graben con una GoPro demostrando que si se puede hacer.
> Antes, aceptan un billete falso al 50% que metales.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



te digo una cosa, de todo hay en la viña del señor, putas en un par de ocasiones me han pedido oro.


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Russia Today no es un medio serio de información.
> 
> A estas alturas ya deberíamos saber qué medios son fiables (poquísimos) y cuales son manipuladores de masas.
> 
> Llevan sacando a la luz bulos desmentidos posteriormente desde antes de la plandemia.



Por exclusión entiendo que cree que algún medio es fiable. Hay que reconocer las noticias con espíritu crítico y leer entre líneas. Lo que diga RT (o los medios gusanos o europedos) lo cojo con pinzas. Pero ¿qué gana Rusia con la noticia que he puesto?
¿Cuáles son sus fuentes fiables de información? No será T5?


----------



## OBDC (27 Sep 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> te digo una cosa, de todo hay en la viña del señor, putas en un par de ocasiones me han pedido oro.



Obvio, y comprar fariña también 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Por exclusión entiendo que cree que algún medio es fiable. Hay que reconocer las noticias con espíritu crítico y leer entre líneas. Lo que diga RT (o los medios gusanos o europedos) lo cojo con pinzas. Pero ¿qué gana Rusia con la noticia que he puesto?
> ¿Cuáles son sus fuentes fiables de información? No será T5?








https://www.state.gov/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/Kremlin-Funded-Media_Spanish_March-07_508.pdf


----------



## FranMen (27 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1207047
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A descubierto América


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Sep 2022)

Incluso he llegado a pensar basándome en el tipo de bulos que promocionan, que Russia Today no defiende intereses de ningún gobierno como se dice, sino de grandes empresas y bancos centrales.


----------



## papores (27 Sep 2022)

una pregunta de pompero .... me disculpareis que no he tenido nunca un puto duro para comprar nada que no sea comestible .... al precio del oro que publican las tiendas en sus web hay que sumarle el IVA ????


----------



## frankie83 (27 Sep 2022)

papores dijo:


> una pregunta de pompero .... me disculpareis que no he tenido nunca un puto duro para comprar nada que no sea comestible .... al precio del oro que publican las tiendas en sus web hay que sumarle el IVA ????



No


----------



## Mdutch (28 Sep 2022)

Aprovecho y continuo con preguntas de pompero.
Si se compra una moneda de oro en una tienda.
Luego hay que declararla y pagar el porcentaje en ganancias patrimoniales en caso de venderla.
Y si la pierdes?


----------



## risto mejido (28 Sep 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Aprovecho y continuo con preguntas de pompero.
> Si se compra una moneda de oro en una tienda.
> Luego hay que declararla y pagar el porcentaje en ganancias patrimoniales en caso de venderla.
> Y si la pierdes?



si la pierdes no la podras vender = no podras declarar nunca incremento de patrimonio, eso entiendo yo , pero no tengo por que tener razon


----------



## Muttley (28 Sep 2022)

papores dijo:


> una pregunta de pompero .... me disculpareis que no he tenido nunca un puto duro para comprar nada que no sea comestible .... al precio del oro que publican las tiendas en sus web hay que sumarle el IVA ????



El oro no lleva IVA


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (28 Sep 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Me interesa, cuanto tardan en servir el pedido estos de coininvest? porque agencia te lo envían?, gracias de antebrazo



Semanas. El mío me ha costado dos semanas de peleas que me lo envíen. Por cierto, tienen tan buena valoración en google y en trustpilot porque consiguen que "editorialmente" se borren muchas valoraciones negativas. Las mías han sido borradas por sendas compañías, y me he limitado en ellas a narrar mi experiencia.


----------



## sashimi (28 Sep 2022)

Me iba a comprar una monedita aprovechando la bajada y veo que en las tiendas no ha bajado. Que está pasando?


----------



## Gusman (28 Sep 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> Me iba a comprar una monedita aprovechando la bajada y veo que en las tiendas no ha bajado. Que está pasando?



Que si la puedes vender a ese precio para que la vas a bajar?


----------



## amanciortera (28 Sep 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Semanas. El mío me ha costado dos semanas de peleas que me lo envíen. Por cierto, tienen tan buena valoración en google y en trustpilot porque consiguen que "editorialmente" se borren muchas valoraciones negativas. Las mías han sido borradas por sendas compañías, y me he limitado en ellas a narrar mi experiencia.



Gracias, yo si son así de "agiles" no me interesan, sigo comprando nacional que no tengo que andar detrás de nadie.


----------



## sashimi (28 Sep 2022)

Pues tienes razón, claro. Es el cambio euro dólar el que nos mata. Tremenda moneda


----------



## Atolladero (28 Sep 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos. Esto se ha puesto calentito. El índice dólar se ha dado la vuelta, Japón y Reino Hundido retoman la compra de su propia deuda...El € dando bocanadas.

Esto se anima, si no es este mes...será en Octubre...dos días quedan


----------



## FranMen (28 Sep 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Se sortean DOS
> y además pedazo de debate sobre inflación, tipos, macroeconomía, recesión, empleo…
> Un poco de todo



Crash es posible, lo que es seguro es que no habrá cash


----------



## Klapaucius (29 Sep 2022)

Mirad qué diferencia tan grande de sonido entre la maple leaf que es 9999 y la britannia que es 999

Cuanto más corta es la duración del sonido, más puro es el metal. La britannia parece que estuviera aleada con algo más. Creía que era una tontería de marketing lo de poner 4 nueves en vez de 3.

EDIT:

según he estado indagando, tanto las 999 como las 9999 contienen 1 onza troy de plata. Al pesarlas, las que son 999 pesan un poco más que las 9999, pues contienen en su aleación trazas de cobre (en su mayoría) y otros metales. Por lo que se curan en salud y le meten más mezcla del metal para compensar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Mirad qué diferencia tan grande de sonido entre la maple leaf que es 9999 y la britannia que es 999
> 
> Cuanto más corta es la duración del sonido, más puro es el metal. La britannia parece que estuviera aleada con algo más. Creía que era una tontería de marketing lo de poner 4 nueves en vez de 3.
> 
> ...



Con mi poca experiencia en el tema, yo creo que los cling de las onzas, dependen más del tamaño, forma, grosor y grabado.

No hay más que comprar el sonido de una maple con una filarmónica, nada que ver la una con la otra.


----------



## Klapaucius (29 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Con mi poca experiencia en el tema, yo creo que los cling de las onzas, dependen más del tamaño, forma, grosor y grabado.
> 
> No hay más que comprar el sonido de una maple con una filarmónica, nada que ver la una con la otra.



La filarmonica es 999, no lo pone en la moneda pero si en la ficha de producto de las tiendas que la venden.


----------



## Gusman (29 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Con mi poca experiencia en el tema, yo creo que los cling de las onzas, dependen más del tamaño, forma, grosor y grabado.
> 
> No hay más que comprar el sonido de una maple con una filarmónica, nada que ver la una con la otra.



El sonido es unico para cada moneda. Por eso es preferible apilar en solo 1 tipo de moneda/medalla. El apilar varios tipos ya entra en el mundo del coleccionismo.


----------



## Pintxen (29 Sep 2022)

Yo también pienso que el sonido depende de la forma de la moneda.
El 0,001 que pueda tener no es una aleación, son más bien impurezas.


----------



## Klapaucius (29 Sep 2022)

El sonido sí es único, depende de la forma de la moneda, pero la duración debería ser igual si es plata. Las que están aleadas con otros metales su duración es mucho mayor y tienen un timbre cristalino.


----------



## risto mejido (29 Sep 2022)

, puso un vídeo paraisofiscal de la prueba de Arquímedes casera que es cojonudo, lo podía volver a subir por si alguien se perdió en el hilo , y al creador del hilo lo podría poner en el primer post de este hilo para que no se pierda


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## FranMen (29 Sep 2022)

Aún a riesgo de que me digan que es mentira viniendo de RT, lo pongo:








El Banco de México anuncia un aumento de su tasa de interés y sube a un nivel récord de 9,25 %


Para su decisión, la Junta de Gobierno evaluó, entre otras cosas, "la magnitud y diversidad de los choques que han afectado a la inflación y sus determinantes".




actualidad.rt.com












El banco central de Colombia aumenta a 10 % la tasa de interés para tratar de frenar la inflación en el país







actualidad.rt.com




Próximamente en las mejores monedas


----------



## Maifrond (30 Sep 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt dijo:


> El caso es, que tengo unos 20.000€ para meter en oro y plata, según las respuestas (que sí puedo ver) decían que mejor monedas que lingotes, en ese caso, para esa cantidad. ¿Qué me recomendaríais? No lo quiero para especular, ni mucho menos, sino como salvoconducto para dejárselo a mi único heredero el día que ya no esté, que estará cerca y que él vea qué hacer en su día con ello (los consejos también se agradecen), es lo poco que le puedo dejar, escondido en un sitio X y que las garras de este estado asqueroso y ladrón no tengan que meter tanto la mano a la hora de trincar.
> 
> Leí que monedas, pero ¿cuáles? Yo he comprado antes en The Gold House, no sé si será la mejor opción, pero me dieron cero problemas. El caso es que están aquí en Madrid y me podría acercar a recoger esos 20.000€ hablando con ellos en diferentes momentos para no dejar mucho rastro a las garras del estado.
> 
> ...




Muy buenas,

Lo primero mucho ánimo y fuerza, no decaigas, no por tí, sino por quien te sigue.

Pocos conocimientos tengo, pero intentaré responder de manera breve a tus preguntas, si luego quieres ampliar, mi privado está abierto para ti.

1º. Lingotes no porque su salida en el mercado secundario es muy limitada, comprobar la autenticidad de un lingote no es tarea sencilla y requiere de maquinaria específica. Sin embargo con las monedas es otro cantar, una báscula normalita y un pie de rey son herramientas baratas y que te van a permitir comprobar de manera sencilla la autenticidad de la pieza.

2º. ¿Monedas? Las tradicionales. En este caso puedes abrir dos caminos, bien el bullion corriente (eagles, maples, filarmónicas..) o bien lo que se llama oro bolsa, aquellas monedas que en un momento dado fueron empleadas como medio de pago, pero se encuentran desmonetizadas y únicamente se valora el metal intrínseco de la pieza (25 pesetas, 20 francos franceses, belgas, suizos, 20 liras italianas, pesos mexicanos, etc). No me metería ni en bullion con premiun, ni en piezas de oro cuyo precio estuviera condicionado por una cuestión de colecionismo. Y ojo, pureza mínimo de 900 para el oro bolsa, pasa de largo de Leyes inferiores.

3º. ¿Formato? mediano o pequeño, no compraría monedas de más de 15 gramos. La razón es que si el oro pega el petardazo, será más fácil vender una pieza de 7 gramos que una de 31 gramos. Aunque es cierto que porcentualmente sale un poco más caro, la subida del metal se come ese incremento y con una onza a 2000€ será más rápido vender una pieza de 1/4 que una pieza de 1oz.

4º. ¿Dónde? He leído que ya conoces una tienda, por cierto muy recomendable. Como sabrás por debajo de los 1000€ no exigen identificación, te hacen un ticket de caja y puerta. Pero quizá sería conveniente que de alguna pieza tuvieras factura, por ejemplo, si tienes 5 kruger de 1/2 onza, con tener una o dos facturas sería suficiente si el día de mañana se quisiera poner a la venta en el mercado tradicional y se realizara la fiscalidad correspondiente. Residiendo en Madrid también puedes acudir a las convenciones que los numismáticos realizan una vez al mes, allí podrás comprar oro bolsa a precios muy, muy cercanos al spot. Piezas comprobadas con total garantía pero olvida del tema de facturas. También puedes comprar en casas de subastas, aunque ahora hay mucha hambre de metal y los precios no son los de antes.

5º. ¿Plata u oro? En tu caso oro, la plata es una pvta psicópata, lo mismo sube que lo mismo se hunde, aparte que al comprar, ya pierdes como mínimo un 20%, con el oro se paga una pequeña prima que ronda el 7% y si acudes a convenciones o foreros con relevancia, este porcentaje es menor. Si por aquello de jugar a la ruleta quieres comprar algo de plata, tubos de filarmónicas, canguros australianos, maples y poco más, siempre piezas con larga trayectoria internacional y alejadas de premiuns que no sabes si el día de mañana se van a replicar en el precio de venta. Y olvida en este caso lo que llaman juck silver, el oro bolsa pero en plata. Para la plata hay que ir al 999.

6º. Siempre monedas reconocidas, olvida las memeces de la fnmt o piezas de otras cecas como la canadiense o similares. Una moneda que cualquier persona aproximada a este campo la identifique claramente y sepa qué es y qué contiene. No es lo mismo poner en venta un soberano y un kruger que una pieza de 10 ecus oro, 100 dólares de canadá o una medalla de numismática ibérica.

7º. Por último, aunque la fiscalidad en la Comunidad de Madrid es de las mejores para temas de herencias, quizá si quien te sigue tiene una cierta edad, se puede realizar alguna de esas facturas a su nombre, por lo que el día de mañana, la cuestión referente a la propiedad se simplifica.

Un abrazo y para lo que necesites.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Sep 2022)

__





WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im August


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende August 2022 berücksichtigt. Die Nachfrage der... - Veroeffentlicht am 30.09.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Transacciones con oro de los bancos centrales en el mes de agosto.

Compran:
Turquía: +8,9 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +8,7 toneladas
Kazajistán: +2,0 toneladas
Méjico: +0,1 toneladas
Serbia: +0,1 toneladas 

Venden:
República Checa: -0,2 toneladas 

Un mes tranquilo, al menos "oficialmente"


----------



## IvanRios (1 Oct 2022)

Cornelius Vanderbilt dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo sin registrarme, el resto del foro la verdad que me da un poco igual, esto es un sindiós, pero al menos aquí veo que hay gente que sabe, sigo el canal de @Muttley y no me pierdo sus vídeos. Hace unos días (los mensajes ya no están) alguien preguntaba sobre qué dejar de herencia o algo similar, no recuerdo bien, no he estado muy atento a estos días hasta que he decidido registrarme y ahora ya veo que los mensajes se han borrado y el usuario no existe.
> 
> ...



Si decides no comprar solo oro sino también un porcentaje en plata bullion (yo lo haría sin dudarlo), no compraría ni britannias, ni krugerrands, ni Filarmónicas ni mucho menos canguros sino que iría directamente a por las maple leaf, que parece que son de las únicas que se salvan (a partir del 2018) del engorroso problema con las manchas de leche, e igualmente son mundialmente reconocidas.

Es mi opinión en base a mí experiencia (maples post 2018 cero problemas; krugers, britannias, filarmònicas, canguros...bastantes, o muchas, con manchas).

------------

Por cierto: ¿A los de coininvest se les ha ido la olla con los precios? Kruger 36'15€ (78% sobrespot), Britannia 36'59 (88%), maple 2022 39'90€ (105%)...


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Mientras la prensa española cuenta sus milongas para mantener entretenida a la gente...




*Últimas noticias de Alemania: se ha cancelado la tasa impositiva más baja (Differenzbesteuerung) sobre las monedas de plata. A partir de ahora tienes que pagar el 19% de impuestos. ¡Saben que todo el mundo quiere escapar del esquema Fiat Ponzi! Tal vez aún pueda obtener el impuesto más bajo durante el fin de semana!


Y en Austria...*



Colas de gente para comprar algunas oncitas, porsiaca...


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mientras la prensa española cuenta sus milongas para mantener entretenida a la gente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con razón he entrado esta mañana en coininvest (alemana) y he visto los precios de las monedas de plata disparado.
Vamos a empezar a ver precios disparados en todas las tiendas. Menos mal que hice acopio de maple leaf en septiembre a principios aprovechando la rebaja.


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Oct 2022)

Que el precio de la plata física se ha disparado al sumarle el 19% de impuestos sobre su valor. Es una burrada.
Si el precio spot de la plata son 19€ (precio de papel plata, que es la misma estafa que el dinero fiat porque hay más cantidad que plata física real), la plata física vale mucho más (esta diferencia se llama premium) porque hay que añadirle los costes de acuñación de la moneda, el transporte, margen de beneficio para las mint, para las tiendas, etc

Cuando compras plata física (o cualquier otro metal precioso) para hacer de ella reserva de valor y no perder tu patrimonio, ya estás inicialmente perdiendo dinero al pagar el premium.
Ahora además vas a tener que pagar el 19% adicional, por lo que para muchos deja de ser atractivo como reserva de valor. Y eso es precisamente lo que quieren los Estados, que te mantengas en su divisa fiat.

Alemania era un gran exportador de plata para toda Europa. Ahora mismo deja de serlo y seguramente se dispare en el resto de Europa el precio de la plata física.

Ahora mismo en las siguientes horas va a ser buena oportunidad comprar plata antes de que suba de precio. Pues las tiendas se alimentan de comprarla en grandes cantidades a Alemania.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Alguna tienda austriaca ya tiene la filarmonicas a 30 Eur.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

El 19% es el iva en Alemania.

Antes, la gente compraba online en tiendas de allí, ahora...


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Explicación al tema de la subida de precios para la plata en Alemania:



*Monedas de plata: Ministerio de Hacienda anula impuestos diferenciales!

El Ministerio Federal de Finanzas ha prohibido el uso de impuestos diferenciales al vender monedas de plata de otros países de la UE. Por lo tanto, la prima de estas piezas debería seguir aumentando en un futuro próximo.. *

Actualizaciones al final del artículo.

*Monedas de plata para inversión.*

Es probable que la prima de las monedas de plata aumente aún más significativamente en el futuro cercano. Porque el Ministerio Federal de Finanzas anuló la aplicación de impuestos diferenciales al vender monedas de plata.

*tributación diferencial*
Con este tipo de tributación, el IVA sólo se cobra sobre el margen del concesionario. Hasta hace poco, los comerciantes alemanes de metales preciosos usaban el proceso para las monedas de plata importadas de países fuera de la Unión Europea.. Por ejemplo, con monedas de plata Canadian Maple Leaf, canguros de plata australianos o el Krugerrand de plata. Por otro lado, las filarmónicas de plata de Austria estaban sujetas al tipo íntegro del IVA.. Hubo excepciones en la práctica con las reimportaciones. Entonces, si la Filarmónica se exportara previamente a otros países de la UE y se importara de allí nuevamente.

Antecedentes: hasta 2013, los productos de inversión de plata en Alemania generalmente solo se gravaban con la tasa de IVA reducida. En 2014, el legislador abolió la ventaja fiscal. Un poco más tarde, la práctica antes mencionada de impuestos diferenciales de monedas de plata de otros países de la UE se estableció en el comercio de metales preciosos.

*no lícito*
Como ahora se puede ver en una carta del Ministerio Federal de Finanzas (BMF) con fecha 27 de septiembre de 2022 (disponible para el editor), el procedimiento utilizado por los minoristas alemanes hasta hace poco se declara en incumplimiento de la ley.. Establece: "La ley del impuesto sobre las ventas no prevé una tributación reducida de las monedas que no sean artículos de colección."

Porque en el marco de las normas (simplificadoras) impuestas por la BMF en 2004, se aplicó en la práctica la tasa reducida del impuesto, aunque no se cumplieron sus requisitos legales. Por lo tanto, las regulaciones (simplificación) mencionadas allí ya no son aplicables..

*Solo para monedas de colección*
Por lo tanto, solo se permite una tributación diferencial de las monedas de plata si el precio de venta excede el valor material de la moneda en un 250 por ciento o más: Hable solo para las monedas de colección de plata..

Tim Schieferstein, Director General de SOLIT Management GmbH (GoldSilberShop.de) comentó esta carta en un video corto - junto con Marc Friedrich. Según él, ya están en proceso de desactivar todas las ofertas de monedas de plata en la tienda para reaccionar al cambio en la próxima semana.. Otros minoristas están haciendo lo mismo actualmente.

¿Qué significa eso en última instancia?? Si las monedas de plata se gravan con la tasa total de IVA, es probable que la prima de estas piezas aumente aún más en el futuro cercano.. Durante meses, las monedas de plata para inversión han mostrado altas primas sobre el precio de la plata debido a la gran demanda y la oferta limitada. ( _reportero de oro_ informes semanales ).

*monedas de oro*
Hay reglas especiales a nivel de la UE para las monedas de oro.. Las monedas de lingotes, es decir, las monedas de oro que no se consideran coleccionables, están exentas del impuesto sobre las ventas.. La BMF publica las directrices y listados de monedas de oro exentas de impuestos una vez al año en un oficio: Monedas de oro exentas de impuestos 2022


*actualizaciones*


10/01/2022, 12:35 pm
Nueva evaluación dentro de la industria: los auditores ven la carta como no vinculante legalmente. Es de esperar que algunas tiendas vuelvan a estar en línea con sus ofertas de monedas de plata.. GoldSilberShop.de quiere obtener más información antes del martes y no venderá monedas de plata hasta entonces.

*1 de octubre de 2022, 13:00*
Aquí está la carta del Ministerio Federal de Finanzas a las máximas autoridades financieras de los estados federales: carta bmf . Nota del editor: normalmente, las leyes y sus enmiendas solo son definitivas una vez que se han publicado en la Gaceta Federal.


Fuente:








Silbermünzen: Finanzministerium kippt Differenzbesteuerung! (Update 04.10.)


Das Bundesfinanzministerium plant, die Anwendung der Differenzbesteuerung beim Verkauf von Silbermünzen aus dem EU-Ausland zu untersagen.




www-goldreporter-de.translate.goog





Carta BMF:


https://www.goldreporter.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/Anschreiben-BMF-Silbermuenzen.pdf



Carta traducida:


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

En resumen:

Se pasó del *7%* de impuesto diferencial (calculado sobre la diferencia entre compra y venta)
al *19%* de impuesto para "todas las monedas y lingotes"

Todo esto, sin previo aviso y maquinado un Viernes.

*Está claro que están haciendo todo lo posible por desincentivar las compras de metal.*

Algo así puede suceder también en España, ya que se usa también un truco fiscal similar para que no se pague el iva del precio total en el bullion que se vende en España, sino el iva, tomando como base imponible, la diferencia entre el precio de compra y su venta en los comercios.

Creo que esto supondría una subida repentina de precios para la plata física, algo que alejaría más todavía el precio físico del precio spot (el falso).

Los que tengan plata, enhorabuena!!


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Parece ser que todo esto no se ha publicado todavía en el "BOE alemán", pero la mayoría de tiendas ya han adaptado sus precios a esta nueva norma.

Quiero pensar que respetarán las compras realizadas antes del 30 de Septiembre.

Los alemanes no son de gitanear mucho.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Yo he tenido suerte, porque pillé unas pocas Maples antes de todo esto y me han llegado el martes.




Ojalá...!!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo he tenido suerte, porque pillé unas pocas Maples antes de todo esto y me han llegado el martes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1211227
> 
> ...



Ahora puedes intentar meter miedo con todos tus multinicks para luego intentar venderlas al doble, de corazon te deseo buen negocio.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

En Belgica tambien tienen impuestos en la plata ? voy mirando de vez en cuando the gold silver o como se llame por ver las monedas que van colgando.


----------



## ELOS (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo he tenido suerte, porque pillé unas pocas Maples antes de todo esto y me han llegado el martes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1211227
> 
> ...



Yo hubiese puesto que son cajas de tubos para guardarlas


----------



## ELOS (1 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora puedes intentar meter miedo con todos tus multinicks para luego intentar venderlas al doble, de corazon te deseo buen negocio.



... ya tardabas en salir


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> ... ya tardabas en salir



He sido bastante amable en mi comentario, hoy estoy de buen corazon, le deseo de verdad que gane pasta.

Comprad granalla y os haceis vosotros vuestras propias onzas, es el futuro, ademas asi os entreteneis.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora puedes intentar meter miedo con todos tus multinicks para luego intentar venderlas al doble, de corazon te deseo buen negocio.



Qué miedo ni que pollas, pedazo de vago?

Estoy contando lo que ha pasado en Alemania, con fuentes y capturas de webs.

Mi único multinick es Metalerdo (que lo usé una sóla vez para comprar plata a spot +8% y se me echaron unos cuantos encima porque decían que era un jeta) Luego uno de esos jetas compró una onza de oro a 1600 y eso no cuenta. Está publicado unos días atrás.

No tengo tienda ni me dedico a vivir de esto, a ver si te enteras...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Qué miedo ni que pollas, pedazo de vago?
> 
> Estoy contando lo que ha pasado en Alemania, con fuentes y capturas de webs.
> 
> ...



No pasa nada si te ganas unos euros, no lo veo mal, te deseo que ganes pasta con tus onzas.

Por cierto comprar plata a spot +8% a un particular, caro lo veo, no estaba tan mal tu oferta, que vayan a la tienda a ver cuanto les dan, se te echaron encima por que esta todo lleno de comerciantes metiendo miedo con la plata para poder vender o para vender mas que se yo....


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No pasa nada si te ganas unos euros, no lo veo mal, te deseo que ganes pasta con tus onzas.
> 
> Por cierto comprar plata a spot +8% a un particular, caro lo veo, no estaba tan mal tu oferta, que vayan a la tienda a ver cuanto les dan, se te echaron encima por que esta todo lleno de comerciantes metiendo miedo con la plata para poder vender o para vender mas que se yo....



Pues ahí tienes razón, porque uno de los que saltaron fue el Tradingmetales pero con su multi Maifrond.







Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


Compro Bullion plata y oro (solo onzas, no lingotes ni otros formatos). Pago la plata a spot +8%. El oro a spot. También acepto fracciones de onza. Trato en mano zona Castilla y León. Estás troleando ¿verdad?




www.burbuja.info







Tradingmetales = Maifrond = Luke i´m your father = Röntgen = Cornelius Vanderbilt

Me ataca con todos menos con el primero, parece ser porque un día opiné sobre el arte de unos cuadros "Gabino Amaya" que debe ser tío suyo o algo así y desde entonces me acosa allá donde me ve, siempre veladamente con sus multis.


----------



## Gusman (1 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En Belgica tambien tienen impuestos en la plata ? voy mirando de vez en cuando the gold silver o como se llame por ver las monedas que van colgando.



Tu sigue con tus pisos que no hay mas que ver portales inmobiliarios para ver qie no paran de revalorizarse jajajaja.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues ahí tienes razón, porque uno de los que saltaron fue el Tradingmetales pero con su multi Maifrond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te doy un like porque el Miramiflor es todavía más tonto que tu, aunque es bastante más honesto.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tu sigue con tus pisos que no hay mas que ver portales inmobiliarios para ver qie no paran de revalorizarse jajajaja.



Doce años llevais asi, los mismos que llevo sin trabajar, aunque los pisos pasen a valer 0 que me quiten lo bailado.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Doce años llevais asi, los mismos que llevo sin trabajar, aunque los pisos pasen a valer 0 que me quiten lo bailado.



Preguntale al Gooseman cuanto le rentan los dos decimos de onzas que tiene.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (1 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Doce años llevais asi, los mismos que llevo sin trabajar, aunque los pisos pasen a valer 0 que me quiten lo bailado.



Vas a recuperar lo notrbajado en Ucrania jajaja. 
O peor aún, a la vejez....


----------



## Gusman (1 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Preguntale al Gooseman cuanto le rentan los dos decimos de onzas que tiene.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Ya aparecio el novio jajajajjaa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues ahí tienes razón, porque uno de los que saltaron fue el Tradingmetales pero con su multi Maifrond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A mi me ignoro en casi todos sus miles de multinicks, empezo a poner cientos de mensajes de que la plata iba a los 100 la onza, le dije que mas bien se iba a ir por debajo de los 20 la onza y se le empezo a ir la cabeza contra mi.

Lo de pagar un 8% mas del spot lo veo buena oportunidad para el que quiera vender, todos estos que gritan tanto que hagan una prueba y vayan un dia a intentar vender sus monedas en tienda, luego que nos digan cuando les daban, eso si nos quieren decir la verdad vaya....

A mi me han llegado a vender por debajo de spot plata que venia de estas compras, eso quiere decir que ellos la compraban a menos aun, pues seguro que algo se ganaban conmigo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Vas a recuperar lo notrbajado en Ucrania jajaja.
> O peor aún, a la vejez....



No entendeis nada de nada.

Tampoco puedo pedir mucho mas, tuve un tiempo en el que me cabreaba viendo lo tonta que es la gente en general, hasta que un hombre me dijo, por que te enfadas tanto, no ves que si no fueran asi de idiotas tu no podrias vivir sin dar palo al agua, me hizo reflexionar, desde entonces intento no enfadarme, digo aquel hombre tenia razon...

Mis pisos ya estan amortizados, doce años sin trabajar habria sido algo impensable para mi, se han pagado solos y ademas me han ido generando dinero como para no tener que trabajar.

Si mañana los pisos valen 0, da igual....... me he pegado 12 años sin tener que escuchar jefes, sin tener que levantarme a las seis de la mañana, sin llegar reventado a la casa del palizon de trabajar y con arenilla en los ojos del polvo de la obra.......

Que durante doce años haya gente diciendome que es mala inversion solo prueba que andais bastante cortos de inteligencia.

Que inversion me habria podido dar esta libertad ? Solo bitcoin ........ pero como uno no es adivino pues no ha estado mal el invento de los pisos, ademas no fue ningun invento fue copiar a gente que conocia.

En fin.........


----------



## Luke I'm your father (1 Oct 2022)

*Tradingmetales = Maifrond = Luke i´m your father = Röntgen = Cornelius Vanderbilt*

¿Todavía estamos con estas? 

Creo que afirmar que Luke-Nice y Trading-Fernando-nosequien son la misma persona, es la aseveración más absurda que hemos hecho entre todos, me incluyo, en este hilo, ya que al menos la mitad de los lectores saben que no es así. 

Tus últimos posts han estado muy bien, muy educativos y te pediría que en lo que a mi respecta, sigas en esa línea. 

A mi de este hilo solo me interesan las ideas, y si no expongo las mías, es porque ya lo hice y me da pereza repetirme. Además, pa que inventar, habiendo maestros... 

Un saludo.


----------



## FranMen (1 Oct 2022)

Ya trading dijo algo anteriormente sobre el Iva en Letonia.
Me parece increíble que los alemanes saquen una ley de la noche a la mañana. De hecho yo creía que ya incluían el IVA en la plata. En silverwerte mantienen los precios ( no es muy barata) y los belgas y el dorado (alemana) también. La que se ha vuelto loca es coininvest
Y oro pa cuando?


----------



## Gusman (1 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No entendeis nada de nada.
> 
> Tampoco puedo pedir mucho mas, tuve un tiempo en el que me cabreaba viendo lo tonta que es la gente en general, hasta que un hombre me dijo, por que te enfadas tanto, no ves que si no fueran asi de idiotas tu no podrias vivir sin dar palo al agua, me hizo reflexionar, desde entonces intento no enfadarme, digo aquel hombre tenia razon...
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver rey dd los negocios:
1° Durante gran parte de esos 12 años has vivido en casapapi.
2° "Tus pisos" son heredados, luego ya lo creo que estan amortizados para ti, jajajja.
3° Estas hipotecado sin ingresos recurrentes (salvo alquileres).
4° Veremos frente a impago de alquileres de donde sacas dinero para seguir pagando la hipoteca.

Pero eres tan necio que no eres consciente que todo lo que has heredado depende del pgo de tus alquileres, osea de terceras personas y la situacion economica.
Y te las das de inversor/especulador inmobiliario rentista.
Tu no has hecho mas que heredar y gastar dinero en putas, bueno e hipotecarte dd nuevo pensando que todo va a seguir como hsta ahora, lo cual es evidente que no.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Ya aparecio el novio jajajajjaa.



Otra vez con la homosexualidad en tus pensamientos? Sabes lo que es la proyeccion? No te planteas realmente salir del armario y dar rienda suelta a la loka que tienes dentro reprimida de una vez por todas? Te hará bien, puede que un poco duro al principio con tu entorno pero al final lo superarás por tu resilencia. Seguro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## risto mejido (1 Oct 2022)

A ver si dudáis de algún forero sea multinick, podéis comunicaros con algún moderador y decirle lo que hay; si es verdad que es multi, serán baneados porque el moderador lo puede saber, en otra época se les avisaba y si lo eran , en cuestión de horas baneados forever, pero no se si seguirán con esa política


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> A ver si dudáis de algún forero sea multinick, podéis comunicaros con algún moderador y decirle lo que hay; si es verdad que es multi, serán baneados porque el moderador lo puede saber, en otra época se les avisaba y si lo eran , en cuestión de horas baneados forever, pero no se si seguirán con esa política



Tengo tantas dudas de lo que digo como moderadores he visto haciendo sus funciones por aquí...


----------



## mike69 (1 Oct 2022)

El amigo Germán tiene las onzas Marple de plata más barata que en las tiendas alemanas.

Se acabó el arbitraje fiscal.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Oct 2022)

Ostras, pues parece que sí que es verdad lo del fin de la plata más barata de Alemania. Me he dado un paseo aleatorio por diferentes tiendas alemanas y muchas han metido un subidón a los precios y otras directamente han chapado la web o desactivado las compras hasta nueva orden. Habrá que aprovechar y comprar en las tiendas nacionales antes de que los dejen secos y tengan que reponer con nuevos precios.

Me cago en estos hijos de la gran fruta legisladores, uno de los últimos reducto que nos quedaba a los de a pie para convertir fiat en algo tangente y van y se lo cargan para desincentivar a la plebe.

Pues nada, será pasarnos al oro en moneda vieja y pequeña. A ver lo que tardan en cargarselo también.


----------



## Gusman (1 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Pues nada, será pasarnos al oro en moneda vieja y pequeña. A ver lo que tardan en cargarselo también.



Pues me temo que ya casi es tarde tambien, justo he estado mirando y no queda demasiado por ahí y lo que queda con sobrespot del 10%.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

No entiendo de que os quejáis los que tenéis metales acopiados por el incremento de los impuestos, porque ahora valen más en el "mercadillo negro" que es la venta entre particulares. Eso sí, si sois [jeje, porque no lo sois, no?] vendedores vais jodidos porque se les termina el trapicheo de la compra porque tendreis que ajustar mucho los márgenes o la rotación se termina....
No se podía saber....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> No entiendo de que is quejáis los que tenéis metales acopiados por el incremento de los impuestos, porque ahora valen más en el "mercadillo negro" que es la venta entre particulares. Eso sí, si sois [jeje, porque no lo sois, no?] vendedores vais jodidos porque se les termina el trapicheo de la compra porque tendreis que ajustar mucho los márgenes o la rotación se termina....
> No se podía saber....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



bueno alguno de los joyeros mas ricos que conozco son grandes trapicheadores y con todo lo que esta pasando mas de uno me ha dicho que si la cosa sigue asi con todo que rapido vuelven a las andanzas del abuelo pero esta vez a coche, coger coche y ir de pueblo en pueblo para vender y comprar con todo en B.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> bueno alguno de los joyeros mas ricos que conozco son grandes trapicheadores y con todo lo que esta pasando mas de uno me ha dicho que si la cosa sigue asi con todo que rapido vuelven a las andanzas del abuelo pero esta vez a coche, coger coche y ir de pueblo en pueblo para vender y comprar con todo en B.



Obvio, y con un empujón fiscal de precio importante que te valoriza lo que tienes en las arcas. Te han hecho más rico en un edicto, pero si vendes online 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Esta subida nos viene muy bien a los particulares porque parece la única forma de que el precio "de calle" se distancie de una vez del maldito precio spot tan manipulado. Y veo que cada vez se hace más difícil pillar plata a ese spot que pintan los anglos.

Quieren desincentivar la compra de metales, pero a lo mejor les sale el tiro por la culata.

Eso de que en Austria hagan cola para comprar metales un sábado...

Aquí en España la gente prefiere tener un Iphone 14 pro que 3 tubos de onzas.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esta subida nos viene muy bien a los particulares porque parece la única forma de que el precio "de calle" se distancie de una vez del maldito precio spot tan manipulado. Y veo que cada vez se hace más difícil pillar plata a ese spot que pintan los anglos.
> 
> Quieren desincentivar la compra de metales, pero a lo mejor les sale el tiro por la culata.
> 
> ...



Muy bien, rápidamente te distancias de los vendedores, hábil jugada.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Muy bien, rápidamente te distancias de los vendedores, hábil jugada.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Si alguien del foro puede decir que le he vendido algo, que lo diga ahora o calle para siempre.

Ni tengo tienda ni me dedico a la compra/venta.

El grupo de Telegram lo creé para que fuera único en su clase, sin noticias, chistes, sin memes ni mierdas mediáticas.
Ahí está para el que quiera comprobar lo limpio y ordenado que funciona, solo anuncios y gente seria.

Es difícil de creer que alguien monte algo así y no saque ganancias de ello, pero así es.

Quien me conoce, lo sabe.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si alguien del foro puede decir que le he vendido algo, que lo diga ahora o calle para siempre.
> 
> Ni tengo tienda ni me dedico a la compra/venta.
> 
> ...



Ya.....vas a abrir una brecha en la filosofía moderna que se llamará "in-mercantilismo"....llegarás a los libros de historia economica como un pensador que será el ejemplo para los economistas y ministros de Hacienda futuros. 
Quieres que copie y pegue "recomendaciones" tuyas de tiendas?
Ahórrame el trabajo de buscarlas, 
Es lógico que con Trading [y compañía] os tiréis de las rastas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si alguien del foro puede decir que le he vendido algo, que lo diga ahora o calle para siempre.
> 
> Ni tengo tienda ni me dedico a la compra/venta.
> 
> ...



Es verdad que eres competencia de trading ?


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 Oct 2022)

Bueno, ya veis que nadie ha salido a comentar que le haya vendido algo, respecto a lo de trading, ya he comentado unos post más atrás el por qué del acoso que recibo de ese individuo, repito: parece ser porque un día opiné sobre el arte de unos cuadros "Gabino Amaya" que debe ser tío suyo o algo así y desde entonces me acosa allá donde me ve, siempre veladamente con sus multis.

Le he comprado un par de veces y punto.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2022)

La verdad no entiendo tanta disputa por si alguien quiere vender o comprar MPs. Y más en un foro, que no deja de ser un simple "mercadillo". Por lo tanto, aquí pocos o ninguno se harán de "Oro".

Anda que no hay webs donde se venden todo tipo de colecciones e incluso de las más estrambóticas. Y se observan precios de auténtica locura y no veo tan mal rollo como el que por aquí se desarrolla.

Yo hace la "leche" de tiempo que compro MPs y en distintos lugares, incluyendo a algunos foreros que ahora no veo por aquí o en todo caso queda alguno de forma muy residual. Me consta que uno de ellos sí que tiene potencial acumulado, pero bueno es cosa suya el hacer negocio aquí o dónde quiera, faltaría más...

Todavía no he vendido ninguna moneda y estoy a punto de comprar algunas más para mis colecciones. Total, creo que con el dinero de uno se puede hacer lo que a uno le dé la real gana.

Joder, se están pagando sumas importantes por Comics, cromos, etc. y no observo que ello genere polémica alguna. Es que es muy fácil de entender: uno tiene un bien "x" y lo pone a la venta, pues si a alguien le interesa lo compra y Santas Pascuas.

La verdad, no veo dónde está el problema...

Y, ya de paso, aprovecho para decir que he tenido contacto a través de mensajes privados con el forero paraísofiscal y nunca me ha ofrecido venderme una moneda. Y hace años que lo conozco.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (1 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La verdad no entiendo tanta disputa por si alguien quiere vender o comprar MPs. Y más en un foro, que no deja de ser un simple "mercadillo". Por lo tanto, aquí pocos o ninguno se harán de "Oro".
> 
> Anda que no hay webs donde se venden todo tipo de colecciones e incluso de las más estrambóticas. Y se observan precios de auténtica locura y no veo tan mal rollo como el que por aquí se desarrolla.
> 
> ...



Creo que el problema no es hacer "negocio", el problema es hacer recomendaciones interesadas para hacer negocio y hacer parecer que eres un "igual" a los demás.
Trading al menos es honesto y no lo disimula.
A mi no me cae mal, aunque alguno de sus multis es muy denso y pesado, pero no me parece deshonesto su proceder, al menos en su comunicación.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Oct 2022)

Corregidme si me equivoco pero andorrano y dracma metales han subido también los precios: ahora mismo en andorrano el maple a 31'47€ con nada menos que un 62'05% de sobrespot, y en dracma, maple a 31'19€ con un 60%.

Y esto ni tan siquiera ha empezado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Oct 2022)

Hoy he comprado comida militar a 20 años de caducidad, es la manera mas rapida de conseguir muchas onzas.

Cuando Putin empiece a tirar nukes, cosa que va a hacer.........

Cuando no haya comida y todos los suministros queden cortados, me vais a dar por estos paquetillos de raciones militares la herencia completa de oros de la abuela, para que comprar onzas de oro a 1700 euros o platas a 23 euros si con un paquetillo de estos de 7 euros vuestras mujeres me van a sacar los tubos enteros que tengais escondidos por la casa.....

Hay que pensar diferente al resto si quereis haceros ricos en el mad max que viene.


----------



## Manzanamiel (2 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco pero andorrano y dracma metales han subido también los precios: ahora mismo en andorrano el maple a 31'47€ con nada menos que un 62'05% de sobrespot, y en dracma, maple a 31'19€ con un 60%.
> 
> Y esto ni tan siquiera ha empezado.




Es así!!!! Sólo queda Cmc y algo ha subido yo creo. en alguna moneda.....


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Maldad la tuya, Paraisofiscal o Metalerdo, la misma persona sois. Maldad la tuya que andas borrando comentarios en el grupo cuando no te gusta lo que se escribe, aunque tenga que ver con metales.
> 
> Maldad la tuya que ingresas en el grupo como usuario anónimo porque no tienes c0j0n3s a que nadie te pueda relacionar. Pero mira, tu ego te identificó. Bueno, tu ego y tu pocas luces cuando con tu nick real subiste las mismas fotos que subió Metalerdo. En esta vida hay que tener el suficiente arrojo como para no abrirse una cuenta nueva si se pretende comprar onzas de plata 999 a spot+8%.
> 
> Ahora me pones en el ignore como hizo tu otro nick, de poco te puede servir, seguiré estando en tus grupos observando y leyendo tus tontunas por aquí. Venga, a pastar!



Esto es maldad:












Aprovechar el despiste de CMC en no haber actualizado sus precios como lo han hecho el resto de tiendas españolas tras la subida en Alemania, para meter en un compromiso a alguien de su gremio, incitando a los demás a que la bola de nieve se haga más grande.

Y luego dices que yo tengo maldad, pedazo de cabrón.

Yo al menos me he dignado en avisarle (a CMC) para que esté al tanto y haga lo que tenga que hacer en su web, y eso que ni pincho ni corto en su negocio.

Hay que ser cabrón para jugar así con los problemas de los demás.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

Yo de estos precios en el Bullion voy a pasar de largo. Si esto no es robar, ya me diréis qué es...

Total, ya voy bien servido.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (2 Oct 2022)

Paraisofecal, venga, va, dinos cuantas multis tienes además de Metacerdo o Vientoanal.
Te pagan bien las tiendas como CM? Para no perder el contrato has abierto el Telegram? Cuanto porcentaje te suben por abrirte el foro que amenazas de abrir con tu moderación y que no haces? No conseguiste fondos extras?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Klapaucius (2 Oct 2022)

Tal cual, pagar premium + 19% de iva es una locura. A eso no le sacas rentabilidad en la vida. Es mucho dinero perdido de inversión inicial.

Y peor aún si son monedas nisu que nadie quiere como las diosa Europa o las arca de noe. Esas que tenían premium "bajo", con el IVA ya no merecen la pena.

Puta mafia Estado.

A seguir comprando oro y rezar porque no le metan impuesto.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Tal cual, pagar premium + 19% de iva es una locura. A eso no le sacas rentabilidad en la vida. Es mucho dinero perdido de inversión inicial.
> 
> Y peor aún si son monedas nisu que nadie quiere como las diosa Europa o las arca de noe. Esas que tenían premium "bajo", con el IVA ya no merecen la pena.
> 
> Puta mafia Estado.



Ese es el enemigo, el estado.

Todos los gobiernos en Europa están sintonizados a la perfección durante la plandemia, y ahora obedeciendo las normas impuestas por EEUU en esta crisis prefabricada.

Han dado el palo a la plata desincentivando su compra, y el que aún así quiera comprar que pase por caja y compre a sobreprecio.

Los que lleven una media de apilación de 17 euros o menos, ya pueden vender ganando o seguir sentados en sus pilas a que suba más.

Los que están empezando a apilar o llevan poco tiempo lo tienen más difícil con estas jugarretas venidas del oeste. Entre que no hay dinero en la calle para ganarse la vida, el parón económico/energético y estas tretas impositivas... creo que ya se ha hecho tarde para muchos.

Es duro elegir entre pagar 30 eurazos la onza o ver como tus euros cada día compran irremediablemente menos.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Oct 2022)

Es impresionante ver cómo un pequeño cambio fiscal acaba rápidamente con el stock de plata de las tiendas minoristas.

Esto deja claro varias cosas:

1. Existe una masa crítica de inversores en metales que son capaces de agotar las existencias de plata del mercado minorista en apenas un fin de semana.

2. La información respecto a los metales fluye por otros canales. Pese al silencio mediático, la medida no ha sido recogido por los medios de comunicación de masas y su anuncio un viernes deja claro que querían que pasase lo más desapercibida posible, la noticia ha llegado por otros medios a suficiente gente como para formar colas en los establecimientos.

3. La situación en los mercados de metales es muy inestable y un cambio en la fiscalidad sobre la plata en un sólo país puede tener consecuencias devastadoras.

4. Las tiendas van a tener que reponer stock y por tanto las existencias de físico de la LBMA y el COMEX van a seguir disminuyendo y aumentando la presión sobre el mecanismo de supresiólizan esos mercados.

5. Si las tiendas minoristas no pueden reponer stock al ritmo que marca la demanda de los particulares, volveremos a tener dos precios diferentes, el del papel y el del físico. El precio del físico se descubrirá en el mercado minorista igual que ocurrió en los primeros momentos del pánico por el covid (las tiendas compraban físico a particulares por encima del precio que marcaba el papel para intentar satisfacer la demanda).

6. Tal vez controlen la situación pero sirve de aviso a las autoridades: está todo sujeto con alfileres y un pequeño cambio como la medida de Alemania sobre el impuesto sobre la plata puede hacer que caiga el entramado.




Qué pieza hará derrumbarse todo? No lo saben...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

Es muy difícil aceptar esos precios en la Plata e incluso en el Oro con un Euro tan devaluado. Llegados a la tesitura de tener o no, parece que ahora mismo la mejor alternativa la ofrece el Oro.

De todas formas, en algún momento, el USD tendrá que girarse, pero también es factible que para entonces la Plata ya no se encuentre tan deprimida.

En fin, que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que considere más oportuno, pero yo lo tengo claro: NO me voy a dejar ROBAR. Otra cosa es que me compre algunas monedas de Plata por "capricho", es decir Premium que me guste y aún así veremos qué precios estaré dispuesto a pagar.

La verdad es que los "metaleros" más veteranos andarán más que servidos y hay que reconocer que es una auténtica putada para aquellos que han llegado más recientemente a este "mundillo".

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Oct 2022)

Hombre, la subida de la plata (el iva) es una manera de quitar las ganas de comprar plata y por los comentarios que veo lo han conseguido así de golpe , el mercado de la plata es tan estrecho que cualquier noticia sumado a el terror alemán harían que se vacilen todas las bóvedas de plata de golpe , así van a estirar un poco más el chicle, solo ver el incremento de producción de energía solar y la venida de una tecnología fotovoltaico que necesita el doble de plata que hasta ahora , se ve que el fondo está cerca.
Además fijaros cuando a salido esto, este viernes 30 de septiembre , recordar que en wallstreetsilver son mas de 200.000 miembros, esta sábado día 1 a habido otro rally de compras, una media de 10 oz por miembro es retirar 2 minolles de onza físicas así en un día , los inventarios de las bóvedas se los inventan , da igual registrado elegible o no, ellos dicen lo que quieren como ya hicieron en abril de este año .
Con esta subida pretenden desviar el cash al oro , porque plata creo que debe de queda muy poca 

Ladran Sancho , luego cabalgamos


----------



## risto mejido (2 Oct 2022)

A lo mejor aunque el spot sea 5 dólares, encontrar físico a 30 euros tampoco sería tan caro, comparar masa monetaria de hace dos años y ahora y se podría ver que 30 euros es regalar la plata


----------



## IvanRios (2 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es muy difícil aceptar esos precios en la Plata e incluso en el Oro con un Euro tan devaluado. Llegados a la tesitura de tener o no, parece que ahora mismo la mejor alternativa la ofrece el Oro.
> 
> De todas formas, en algún momento, el USD tendrá que girarse, pero también es factible que para entonces la Plata ya no se encuentre tan deprimida.
> 
> ...



Pues estos precios no son nada. Tú espera que venga el racionamiento de diésel, que vendrá, y con él, la escasez de materiales de todo tipo; y entonces, hablaremos de los precios.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> A lo mejor aunque el spot sea 5 dólares, encontrar físico a 30 euros tampoco sería tan caro, comparar masa monetaria de hace dos años y ahora y se podría ver que 30 euros es regalar la plata



Pero darle un 19-20-21% al estado duele mucho. Y ellos lo saben.

No me digas que el evento no merece 10 o 20 segundos en el telediario y un pequeño módulo en la prensa, pero callan como putas.

No interesa dar ruido en el tema de los metales, que si no la gente se da cuenta y la lían cambiando billetes de papel por metal.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> A lo mejor aunque el spot sea 5 dólares, encontrar físico a 30 euros tampoco sería tan caro, comparar masa monetaria de hace dos años y ahora y se podría ver que 30 euros es regalar la plata



Para como está la situación mundial y peor todavía, para como se va a poner, una onza a 30 sigue siendo un regalo. Otra cosa es lo que diga una cotización de plata papel totalmente manipulada.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esto es maldad:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212045
> 
> ...



Ostra maldad no, lo siguiente. Pero yo creo que el lunes cuando el de CMC vea el percal siempre se podrá echar para atras alegando razones de fuerza mayor y bla bla bla y si devuelve la pasta no se le podrá acusar de nada. Esto lo digo desde la barra del bar, que no soy pica pleitos mercantil.

Siempre nos quedarán los horos, pero en moneda pequeña tipo soberanos estoy viendo premiums de +8%


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Pues estos precios no son nada. Tú espera que venga el racionamiento de diésel, que vendrá, y con él, la escasez de materiales de todo tipo; y entonces, hablaremos de los precios.



Estos precios SÍ que son "algo"... En los últimos años se ha podido comprar Plata de Inversión a precios mucho más bajos y con la cotización de la Plata más alta.

Claro que la Plata será más cara, pero a saber cuándo... que llevo años oyendo/leyendo la misma "cantinela". Por simple lógica, y si la demanda se mantiene o aumenta, cada vez será más escasa y, por lo tanto, más cara de extraer.

Ahora bien, llegados al punto que comentas, más que en comprar Plata, la gente estará más preocupada por llenar el frigorífico, el depósito del vehículo, etc., es decir lo que resulta más básico para seguir con la vida "normal". Y los que tengan "excedentes" en la actualidad ya harán lo que estimen más oportuno para intentar salvaguardar parte de su Patrimonio.

Los "deberes" debieron hacerse hace muchos años. Los que así lo hicimos no tenemos minusvalías latentes en nuestros MPs.

Y los más "nuevos", deben ser ellos los que decidan qué hacer. Bueno, si no tienes nada, pues tampoco sería "malo" tener algo, pero eso depende de cada cual y de sus "dineros".

Yo lo tengo claro: a estos precios a mí NO me van a ROBAR...

Saludos.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Oct 2022)

Esto... Dónde has estado en los últimos 7 meses? Los mismos que legislan para dejar de comprar gas baratito y con una tubería directa a la puerta de tu casa para pasar a comprarselo 40% más caro a los anglos y encima con esperas.


----------



## timi (2 Oct 2022)

Buenos días metaleros. Pues si , parece que poco a poco desincentivaran más aun el ahorro en metal , si es que la gente tiene ahorro alguno. Personalmente en el 2021 ya disminuí mucho la compra de metal y este 2022 más. El 2023 algo compraré , pero puro vicio o capricho , como lo queremos llamar. No he vendido nada y no pienso vender si no es por necesidad , así que me da igual el precio. Como buen prepper , analizaré mis puntos débiles y los reforzaré si es que la economía familiar lo permite. Se ha hecho lo que se ha podido , ahora toca palomitas y verlas venir.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Estos precios SÍ que son "algo"... En los últimos años se ha podido comprar Plata de Inversión a precios mucho más bajos y con la cotización de la Plata más alta.
> 
> Claro que la Plata será más cara, pero a saber cuándo... que llevo años oyendo/leyendo la misma "cantinela". Por simple lógica, y si la demanda se mantiene o aumenta, cada vez será más escasa y, por lo tanto, más cara de extraer.
> 
> ...



La "cantinela", para mí, es un mundo que tal y como lo hemos conocido se está demorando (lo están desmoronando) ante nuestros ojos, y será una "cantinela" que traerá consigo, como digo, escasez de diésel y por tanto racionamiento de la energía con la que se realiza la minería, y con ello, escasez y racionamiento a su vez de todo tipo de materiales (por no hablar de lo prohibitivos que se van a poner con lo de las emisiones, y la minería, claro está, es altamente contaminante). Y todo ello lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina, además de un sistema financiero en proceso rápido de descomposición. Y ahí, vuelvo a incidir, hablaremos de los precios.

Y claro, quien tenga plata ya comprada, pues tanto mejor; pero los que no la tienen, así es, mejor algo tarde que nunca.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Oct 2022)

yo lo que veo es que esa ley alemana de subir el iva de la plata viene directamente de USA de los dueños del cercado , saben que los alemanes estan escaldados desde weimar y no quieren que apilen plata, porque se les acabaria el chiringuito muy rapido.

recordemos lo que son los alemanes (como toda europa, ojo) son vasallos de los americanos y haran lo que ellos digan, hasta les reventaran sus suministros energeticos y culparan a su suministrador , no tenemos remedio y merecemos todo lo que nos pase

es cierto que jode tener que darles una parte muy importante del valor de una onza al estado, es una especie de señoreaje actual del siglo xxI. , tomemoslo asi, porque el spot sabemos que no es real. spot + señoreaje = onza a pie de calle


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

*ALGO IMPORTANTE*

No os comáis la cabeza con el tema este de la subida de precios en Alemania, según leo en canales alemanes, la gente está a la expectativa de que el asunto se aclare el Martes que viene (Lunes es fiesta en Deutschlandia).
Existen dudas respecto a la carta emitida oficialmente y hasta que no aparezca en el BOE Alemán, todavía no hay nada claro.
Aunque las tiendas de Alemania y Austria en su mayoría ya trasladaron la norma a sus tarifas.

No me extrañaría, que este tema fuera otro bulo muy bien proyectado para soliviantar a la gente, lo hacen cada semana con todo tipo de noticias. _(Véase: las penas de cárcel en Suiza por poner el termostato en casa a más de 19 grados)_.

Es mejor permanecer a la espera y ver que pasa.

Total... los precios han sido subidos si o si, así que mejor esperar al martes para lo que sea.

Una pena tener que andar desconfiando de cualquier noticia que nos dan, aunque ese es el objetivo de todo desde hace un par de años. Que la gente no sepa si es broma o amenaza.


----------



## Gggggerte (2 Oct 2022)

Los argumentos de una futura subida de la plata son aplastantes, ahora bien, si realmente estuviésemos cerca, se rompiese el mercado de la plata y trajese consigo un sinfín de consecuencias no sería más fácil prohibir la venta de bullion?
Quizá prohibir sea difícil pero dificultar a nivel extremo la apertura de estos locales no.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

Gggggerte dijo:


> Los argumentos de una futura subida de la plata son aplastantes, ahora bien, si realmente estuviésemos cerca, se rompiese el mercado de la plata y trajese consigo un sinfín de consecuencias no sería más fácil prohibir la venta de bullion?
> Quizá prohibir sea difícil pero dificultar a nivel extremo la apertura de estos locales no.



Han cerrado el paso a la prostitución a golpe de ley para que ninguna mujer se pueda anunciar en Pasion.com
Pero eso no significa que hayan erradicado la prostitución. Sólo que se inventará otra forma de funcionar al respecto.

Si cierran tiendas de metales, siempre habrá metal entre particulares, incluso más caro, por culpa del intervencionismo del estado.

Sólo hay que recordar lo que ocurrió con la ley seca, de repente aparecieron un montón de garitos subterráneos donde acudían hasta los policías y jueces que obligaban a cumplir semejante bodrio de ley.

La verdad siempre cae por su peso, aunque la quieras tapar con un montón de mentiras.

Un buen ejemplo de ello: ¿Cuantos individuos llegarán a ponerse el cuarto pinchazo...?


----------



## IvanRios (2 Oct 2022)

Gggggerte dijo:


> Los argumentos de una futura subida de la plata son aplastantes, ahora bien, si realmente estuviésemos cerca, se rompiese el mercado de la plata y trajese consigo un sinfín de consecuencias no sería más fácil prohibir la venta de bullion?
> Quizá prohibir sea difícil pero dificultar a nivel extremo la apertura de estos locales no.



En algunos mensajes anteriores comentaba justamente esto: que no descartaría, para nada, que en algún momento hubiese restricciones a su acceso. Pensemos que vamos hacia un sistema soviético pero mucho peor, tecnocrático, en el que se nos permitirá consumir en base a la llamada huella de carbono, o sea, un racionamento extremo de todo. Y en ese escenario, y más aún, siendo la plata fundamental para la llamada transición energética, algún tipo de restricción al material, a mí personalmente, se me antoja posible o incluso probable.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *ALGO IMPORTANTE*
> 
> No os comáis la cabeza con el tema este de la subida de precios en Alemania, según leo en canales alemanes, la gente está a la expectativa de que el asunto se aclare el Martes que viene (Lunes es fiesta en Deutschlandia).
> Existen dudas respecto a la carta emitida oficialmente y hasta que no aparezca en el BOE Alemán, todavía no hay nada claro.
> ...




pues como luego haya sido un bulo, las compras se van a disparar si o si porque se dara cuenta la gente lo barata que esta


----------



## Gggggerte (2 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En algunos mensajes anteriores comentaba justamente esto: que no descartaría, para nada, que en algún momento hubiese restricciones a su acceso. Pensemos que vamos hacia un sistema soviético pero mucho peor, tecnocrático, en el que se nos permitirá consumir en base a la llamada huella de carbono, o sea, un racionamento extremo de todo. Y en ese escenario, y más aún, siendo la plata fundamental para la llamada transición energética, algún tipo de restricción al material, a mí personalmente, se me antoja posible o incluso probable.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo con tu mensaje, aunque deberíamos de morir con las botas puestas.
El comerciar entre particulares se seguirá haciendo en la sombra, pero creo que el mercado no está cerca de romperse cuando se sacan nuevas onzas a mercado.
Cuando se esté calentando prohibirán la compra alegando que es un material fundamental para la transición energética y pondrán en la diana a unos terribles especuladores que ponen en riesgo dicha transición. 
Pero mientras haya onzas nuevas a 25 euros..


----------



## ELOS (2 Oct 2022)

Gggggerte dijo:


> Los argumentos de una futura subida de la plata son aplastantes, ahora bien, si realmente estuviésemos cerca, se rompiese el mercado de la plata y trajese consigo un sinfín de consecuencias no sería más fácil prohibir la venta de bullion?
> Quizá prohibir sea difícil pero dificultar a nivel extremo la apertura de estos locales no.



Lo de prohibir llama poderosamente la atención y es precisamente lo que no quieren.
Ponen dificultad con el precio que resulta ser más democrático.


----------



## Muttley (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Klapaucius (2 Oct 2022)

No son ningún experto pero los objetos de plata tienen marcas indicando que lo son y su pureza. Busca en youtube que hay videos de ello.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

Hola, de nuevo...

Barato o caro son términos muy subjetivos para quien esté interesado en adquirir un producto "x", el que sea...

Ahora bien, si somos realistas no se puede decir que la Plata FÍSICA de Inversión esté "barata" en estos momentos.

Llevo los suficientes años en esto para saber lo que digo. Vamos a ver, en el 2011, cuando la Plata superó los $ 50, se pudieron encontrar monedas incluso más baratas que en la actualidad. También teníamos una divisa mucho más sólida... Creo recordar que el Euro valía un 40% más, así que...

En fin, lo dicho, algunos NO vamos a comprar a estos precios, pero aquellos que no tengan nada de Plata podrían hacer un "pensamiento". No por lo que podamos decir por aquí, que a fin de cuentas no es relevante, sino porque ellos consideran que vale la pena.

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Oct 2022)

parece que vienen curvas (ascendentes)

*Oro y Geopolítica*

DOMINGO, 02/10/2022 - 14:10
El oro y la plata se desplomaron y bombearon esta semana, después de una semana de consolidación, en un contexto de aumento del dólar en las divisas.

Como muestra el gráfico siguiente, la plata ha subido un 6 % desde el 1 de septiembre, mientras que el oro ha bajado un 3 %...
Vídeos recomendados

Los países de la UE aprueban impuestos sobre las ganancias extraordinarias de la energía


_Pero como Alasdair Macleod de GoldMoney.com detalla a continuación,_ la plata está extremadamente sobrevendida en condiciones de falta de liquidez, como se ilustra en nuestro siguiente gráfico.
*El nivel de interés abierto es probablemente el mejor indicador del sentimiento del mercado.*

Con menos de 132 000 contratos, está tan sobrevendido como a principios de mayo de 2020, justo antes de que el precio se disparara desde menos de $15, duplicándose en solo tres meses. 
*Al ser un mercado mucho más grande y más líquido, la posición en oro está menos obviamente sobrevendida,* como sugiere nuestro siguiente gráfico.

Sin embargo, podemos ver que el interés abierto se niega a caer por debajo del nivel de contrato de 450.000, lo que sugiere que es muy probable que se produzca un repunte a partir de aquí, que podría superar los máximos históricos.

Sin duda, hay muy buenas razones para salir de las otras monedas y entrar en dólares. Pero la condición de sobrecompra del dólar debe ser extrema, exponiéndolo a apretones bajistas repentinos y agudos.
*Junto con la posición profundamente sobrevendida para el oro y la plata, sin duda reflejada en una serie de contratos de materias primas y energía, podemos ver cómo los comerciantes pueden volverse muy equivocados.*
Hay otros desarrollos dignos de atención, esta vez en Rusia. Tras los referendos en Ucrania, la frontera de Rusia avanza hacia el oeste y, en ausencia de un alto el fuego, los ucranianos apoyados por la OTAN atacarán directamente a Rusia. *Sería una escalada hacia un conflicto directo entre Rusia y la OTAN.
Putin probablemente espera que siga un alto el fuego incómodo.*

*Mientras tanto, su atención parece estar ya girando hacia asuntos monetarios y financieros, centrados en el oro.*
Junto con las reservas del Banco Central de Rusia, se cree que el fondo estatal de Rusia y su Fondo Nacional de Riqueza tienen unas 12.000 toneladas de oro.
*Se han tomado medidas para “movilizar” el oro sin reservas.*
Esto no es para financiamiento de guerra de emergencia como piensan algunos comentaristas, pero es más probable que sea para que puedan incluirse en las reservas del banco central.
*Rusia podría entonces declarar las mayores reservas monetarias de oro del mundo.*
Junto con el patrón oro de Moscú recientemente anunciado y los planes para una nueva moneda de liquidación comercial que reemplace al dólar, *las reservas de oro mejoradas respaldarán un nuevo patrón oro para el comercio transfronterizo.*
Reemplazaría los pagos a Rusia por energía en monedas asiáticas débiles, y probablemente obligaría a China a declarar también sus verdaderas reservas de oro.
Si este es el plan de Putin, *es probable que las consecuencias para las monedas fiduciarias occidentales sean devastadoras* : sufrir el equivalente financiero de un ataque nuclear.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## jkaza (2 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Esto es maldad:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212045
> 
> ...


----------



## jkaza (2 Oct 2022)

Pues yo en Alemania no veo nada de IVA, solo que los premiums ya están por las nubes.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues yo en Alemania no veo nada de IVA, solo que los premiums ya están por las nubes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212531



Pues ya le han metido un +12% para equiparar los 19% de IVA alemán y así cubrirse las espaldas. Que al final todo se queda en un bulo pues eso que se embolsan y los que hayan comprado durante este fin de semana pueden llorar al maestro armero. Los de CoinInvest siempre se han caracterizado por ser unos cara duras de cuidado. En la pandemia fueron los primeros en meter unas hostias de ordago en los premiums y los últimos en bajarle y ahora igual. Que sí que tendrán que cubrirse la espalda pero otras tiendas también hsn subido los precios sin llegar a los niveles de coininvest.

A todo esto, los Belgas parace que no se han enterado de todo esto porque los precios los veo igual.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (2 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues yo en Alemania no veo nada de IVA, solo que los premiums ya están por las nubes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212531



donde dice inkl. MwSt. (inklusiv Mehrwertsteuer). Antes del cambio solían poner algo abreviado como Diff.


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pues yo en Alemania no veo nada de IVA, solo que los premiums ya están por las nubes.








Porque esta tienda en concreto sigue manteniendo los precios según el formato fiscal anterior (Ver texto remarcado)


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (2 Oct 2022)

Yo recuerdo los tiempos antes de la pandemia, cuando con una noticia susto tipo _que va a haber referendum para un Brexit! _el precio del horo subía a cascoporro. Ahora mismo tenemos una guerra de considerable escala en Europa, con Rusia como protagonista, los países de la UE endeudados hasta el tuétano, con un problemón energético pelopúntico que puede derivar en una capitulación europea tarde o temprano... y el horo plano. Es que flipo con _el relato del mercado_; alguien debería explicármelo.

Sé que muchos me van a querer matar por decir esto, pero me parece que ahora mismo el mejor modo de comprar plata es el ETF ZKB Silver, del Banco cantonal de Zurich: Zürcher Kantonalbank - Die nahe Bank - FinanzPortal
Si no me equivoco está respaldado por lingotes físicos, no papel, y que hacen entregas de físico: Due Diligence: ZKB Gold & Silver


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

Hace tiempo que algunos optamos por el "papel", ya que éste en la Plata, Sí que está MUY BARATO. Ahora bien, en mi caso también me han dicho que está respaldado por el metal precioso, pero NO me lo creo. A la hora de la "verdad" ya se vería...

Bueno, el ETF que refieres tiene buenas referencias, pero vete a saber... No deja de ser una opción y si lo puedes tener en CHF como mucho mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## IvanRios (2 Oct 2022)

Parlamento de Cataluña hace unos días. Se habla de la futura escasez de gas, de diésel y con ello de minerales de todo tipo. Se menciona la posible escasez de plata a partir del minuto 2. Eso sí, en catalán.


----------



## FranMen (2 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ese es el enemigo, el estado.
> 
> Todos los gobiernos en Europa están sintonizados a la perfección durante la plandemia, y ahora obedeciendo las normas impuestas por EEUU en esta crisis prefabricada.
> 
> ...



Vender? A cambio de euros?


----------



## FranMen (2 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En algunos mensajes anteriores comentaba justamente esto: que no descartaría, para nada, que en algún momento hubiese restricciones a su acceso. Pensemos que vamos hacia un sistema soviético pero mucho peor, tecnocrático, en el que se nos permitirá consumir en base a la llamada huella de carbono, o sea, un racionamento extremo de todo. Y en ese escenario, y más aún, siendo la plata fundamental para la llamada transición energética, algún tipo de restricción al material, a mí personalmente, se me antoja posible o incluso probable.



Es otro componente de la imposición de las monedas digitales, hay que cerrar las alternativas de escape para tenernos totalmente controlados


----------



## frankie83 (2 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es muy difícil aceptar esos precios en la Plata e incluso en el Oro con un Euro tan devaluado. Llegados a la tesitura de tener o no, parece que ahora mismo la mejor alternativa la ofrece el Oro.
> 
> De todas formas, en algún momento, el USD tendrá que girarse, pero también es factible que para entonces la Plata ya no se encuentre tan deprimida.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de mensajes me dejan perplejo.. cual es el valor real de estas monedas? Realmente.. es el valor que le dan las tiendas! El valor “spot” es una referencia, cada día menos útil 


Spielzeug dijo:


> Si las tiendas minoristas no pueden reponer stock al ritmo que marca la demanda de los particulares, volveremos a tener dos precios diferentes, el del papel y el del físico. El precio del físico se descubrirá



Hace dos años que el precio spot es algo desligado del precio real en tienda

a ese precio solo hay goddess europe o mierdas parecidas


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Vender? A cambio de euros?



Pueden existir muchos motivos para vender, en mi caso vendería plata para cambiar por oro, vendería plata para vivir mi pre-jubilación, esa que no me va a garantizar el estado.


----------



## L'omertá (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Este tipo de mensajes me dejan perplejo.. cual es el valor real de estas monedas? Realmente.. es el valor que le dan las tiendas! El valor “spot” es una referencia, cada día menos útil
> 
> Hace dos años que el precio spot es algo desligado del precio real en tienda
> 
> a ese precio solo hay goddess europe o mierdas parecidas



El precio spot sirve para negociar la Plata industrial y que tiene un mayor volumen que la de Inversión. Un argumento más que convincente...

Si luego uno quiere pagar un sobre coste excesivo, eso ya es cosa de cada cual.

Por ejemplo, hoy se pagan de 6000 € para arriba por un ejemplar nuevo de "Tin Tin"... Si alguien está dispuesto a pagar eso es porque lo vale para él, no para el resto... Cuántos de nosotros nos hemos deshecho de Cómics y demás sin pensar a los precios que podrían llegar.

Si yo quiero Plata en estos momentos, la puedo adquirir a precio spot más la comisión que tenga. En el FÍSICO, ahora mismo es absolutamente desorbitada la prima que se está pagando o que se pagará.

Eso sí, que cada cual haga lo que estime oportuno, pero resulta obvio que para alguien que empezó comprando Eagles a $ 7 no va a pasar por el "aro". Eso no quita para que haya pagado algunas "burradas" por monedas de Plata que me han interesado y es algo que, probablemente, seguiré haciendo.

Saludos.


----------



## Forcopula (2 Oct 2022)

Lo que está claro es que de comprar plata, en la medida de lo posible, se debe comprar plata en formato físico y aunque los precios actuales duelen, mucho peor es pagar un mayor sobreespot en un año y que mientras tu dinero se lo coma la inflación, o lo use el banco para prestarlo, o esté expuesto a una posible expropiación..


----------



## Muttley (2 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El precio spot sirve para negociar la Plata industrial y que tiene un mayor volumen que la de Inversión. Un argumento más que convincente...
> 
> Si luego uno quiere pagar un sobre coste excesivo, eso ya es cosa de cada cual.
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo Fernando, pero claro que hacer ahora si estás empezando? Arriesgar todo a ETFs tal y como está el patio?
Comprar semipremium tipo Libertades o Pandas de amplio mercado?
Situación muy compleja


----------



## OBDC (2 Oct 2022)

Forcopula dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que de comprar plata, en la medida de lo posible, se debe comprar plata en formato físico y aunque los precios actuales duelen, mucho peor es pagar un mayor sobreespot en un año y que mientras tu dinero se lo coma la inflación, o lo use el banco para prestarlo, o esté expuesto a una posible expropiación..



Me garantizas tu la operación? Si la plata baja me pagas tu el error de tu afirmación?
Que valientes son algunos con el dinero ajeno....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2022)

Hola, Muttley: Claro que es una situación compleja y más para aquellos que llevan poco tiempo en este "mundillo". Tampoco nadie tiene la "Bola de Cristal" para saber qué va a pasar en el futuro y menos viendo como está el "patio"...

Como he dicho en uno de mis posts anteriores, yo me decantaría más en estos momentos por el Oro. Total, es fácilmente convertible en "dinero", más fácil de ocultar y de transportar. Sabes que soy eminentemente "platero", de modo que ya puedes imaginar cómo estoy viendo toda esta situación.

A mí el "papel" no me gusta, pero estoy obligado a diversificar teniendo en cuenta la Liquidez que poseo y una Inflación que está arrasando con TODOS los activos.

Hoy me miraba las principales Divisas (estoy comprando) y fuera del USD es un auténtico desastre. NO es solo un problema del Euro, quizás la más interesante siga siendo el CHF.

En fin, aquellos que no tengan o tengan pocos MPs, y les interesen, pues no van a tener más remedio que pasar por "caja".

Afortunadamente, no es mi caso, aunque imagino que seguiré con el Premium.

Un abrazo.


----------



## timi (2 Oct 2022)

"2023 Will Be Year From Hell" - Martin Armstrong Warns Europe 'Could Suck The Rest Of The World Down The Tubes' | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## frankie83 (3 Oct 2022)

Había entendido que era algo alemán pero ahora veo en el andorrano la onza más barata es ahora mismo 28,64; spot (bullion vault) 19,42

147,5%

perdonad si llego tarde


----------



## jkaza (3 Oct 2022)

Acaban de reventar las tuberías del gas, dejando a los alemanes sin energía, sin trabajo... y ahora los van a dejar sin la posibilidad de proteger sus ahorros aplicando el IVA. Algo que podían haber hecho desde hace años, meses... pero no, es justamente ahora cuando lo hacen!

Estos tíos ya es que no disimulan, tienen prisa por destruir Alemania y por ende Europa.

Podrían aplicar algún tipo de IVA también al oro?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Oct 2022)

En unos dias el iva, la plata, el oro, todo va a dar igual, estan a punto de tirar bombas atomicas por todos lados.

Se va a liar una bien gorda.

Comida siempre sera mas necesario que todo esto.

Hace unos dias hice una compra en inglaterra y me parece que ni me van a llegar las cosas, van a llegar antes las bombas atomicas que los permisos de exportacion y salida del pais, deberia de haberme gastado ese dinero en raciones de comida militar con caducidad a 20 años.


----------



## Perquesitore (3 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hoy he comprado comida militar a 20 años de caducidad, es la manera mas rapida de conseguir muchas onzas.
> 
> Cuando Putin empiece a tirar nukes, cosa que va a hacer.........
> 
> ...



 De verdad que me descojono con este tío.......


----------



## Gusman (3 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En unos dias el iva, la plata, el oro, todo va a dar igual, estan a punto de tirar bombas atomicas por todos lados.
> 
> Se va a liar una bien gorda.
> 
> ...



Estás histérica, relajate. 

Verás tus alquileres cuando reviente todo, jajaajajajaja.


----------



## Gusman (3 Oct 2022)

No creéis que la subida del iva de la plata pudiera ser para evitar el refugio en plata frente a una inflación descontrolada.

Tendrá algo que ver los rumores de quiebra de algún banco europeo?

Es un índice a tener en cuenta?


----------



## L'omertá (3 Oct 2022)

A


Gusman dijo:


> No creéis que la subida del iva de la plata pudiera ser para evitar el refugio en plata frente a una inflación descontrolada.
> 
> Tendrá algo que ver los rumores de quiebra de algún banco europeo?
> 
> Es un índice a tener en cuenta?



sí lo creo. No quieren que la pasta tenga una salida, no hay más.


----------



## Furillo (3 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Parlamento de Cataluña hace unos días. Se habla de la futura escasez de gas, de diésel y con ello de minerales de todo tipo. Se menciona la posible escasez de plata a partir del minuto 2. Eso sí, en catalán.



Fijaos el interés que prestan algunos de los miembros de la comisión, por la que cobran suculentos complementos a sus sueldos, pagados entre todos los remeros.








timi dijo:


> "2023 Will Be Year From Hell" - Martin Armstrong Warns Europe 'Could Suck The Rest Of The World Down The Tubes' | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



_*“Something is going to spark a collapse in government again. It’s going to be something, I think, in Europe where they do something drastic because they have no other choice. . . . They need war as the excuse for the defaults of all the government debt.”*_ 

GLUPS


----------



## abel (3 Oct 2022)

Estoy esperando un pedido de Coininvest desde el 9 de Septiembre. Les envío un correo hoy para ver que pasa y me contestan con un correo con el asunto "Servicio suspendido en SP y FR" pero como respuesta automática y que procesarán mi correo.
Miedito me dan que ahora me pidan un incremento del iva. No lo han implantado todavía no? Y además creo que no sería posible añadirlo a un pedido de hace un mes que ya está pagado....


----------



## asqueado (3 Oct 2022)

*Soy metalero de mas de 70 años acumulando MPs y comence cuando jugando en la arena y me llevo por primera vez mi padres a la playa, encontre según èl 5 pesetas de plata de Alfonso XII y con las historias que me contaban mi abuela, que durante la guerra y despues de la misma, todo aquel que tenia MPs no paso tantas calamidades con el que no tenia nada, ella llevaba alimentos y otros articulos de un sitio a otro que le encargaban y que compraban troceando monedas de plata-oro y alhajas, ya que el fiat no valia ni para limpiarse el trasero.

Pues bien en mi vida siempre que tenia oportunidad he ido acumulando poco a poco MPs, en todos los formatos, granalla, monedas, lingotes, etc.

Estoy servido desde hace muchos años, pero cuando veo alguna oportunidad de compra no la desaprovecho, como es el caso de comprar granalla sin alcochol y que este a buen precio.

Que tiempos cuando uno iba a comprar a la Sociedad de Metales Preciosos lo que quisiera sin que le robaran. Hace algun tiempo vendi las cerca de las 1000 monedas que tenia de 12 euros a un forero, para comprar algunos kilos de granallla que me afrecian sin alcohol y ha muy buen precio.

Con la granalla no se paga ese premium que se hace con el resto de las monedas o lingotes y es plata tanto como los otros formatos.

Hasta los 70 aproximadamente los MPs y sobre todo la plata era un articulo que estaba muy barato. No digo ningun importe porque no me acuerdo con exactitud y sin embargo si me acuerdo del oro rondaba las 1000 pesetas el gramo de 24k y el de 18 sobre las 750 pesetas, siempre con algunas oscilaciones.

Quien no llevaba por aquellos tiempos pulseras de oro y plata, o se compraban bonitos adornos-regalos, yo tengo alguno de ellos que aparte que adornaban, iba acumulando y como consecuencia de ello, ya muchas personas mayores que en aquella epoca compraron metal de oro le han sacado de algun problema al revalorizarse y venderlo a los compra-oro.

Todos los metales estan manipulados y suben y bajan depende de la oferta, pero eso no es de ahora, si no de hace muchos años.

Los MPs hay que comprarlos cuando se encuentran en su precio mas bajo y olvidarse de ellos, no como inversion, si no como refugio y sin prisas.

Aquellos que preguntan y tienen objetos como candelabros, cuberterias, etc. antes de vendereselos a los compro-oro, yo lo que haria es enviarselos empresa de fundicion, donde funden y afinan dichos metales y te sacan la granalla pura.

En alguna que otra ocasión yo he llevado en mi ciudad para que me fundieran algunas consillas. En sus crisoles especiales, pueden meter desde escobillas de pulido, tierra de barrer las platerias, hasta crisoles donde hemos fundido y siempre se queda pegado en sus paredes algo de metal. Por eso en cada fundicion que se realiza existe una merma, pequeña pero existe.

Antes como consecuencia de que estaba el metal tan barato, se hacian objetos de regalo muy bonitos, yo tengo algunas de ellas, al igual que se regalaban collares, pulseras y otros a los que realizaban la primera comunion y a las mujeres por su santo o cumpleaños, todo eso se ha acabado, las modas han cambiado, ahora quieren el movil o que las saques a comer, en fin, perdonar por eltocho tan grande, pero he dado mi punto de vista, para los que empiecen ahora lo tienen mas complicado, pero si le sobra algo todos los meses, yo compraria metales sin dudarlo.







*


----------



## Gusman (3 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Soy metalero de mas de 70 años acumulando MPs y comence cuando jugando en la arena y me llevo por primera vez mi padres a la playa, encontre según èl 5 pesetas de plata de Alfonso XII y con las historias que me contaban mi abuela, que durante la guerra y despues de la misma, todo aquel que tenia MPs no paso tantas calamidades con el que no tenia nada, ella llevaba alimentos y otros articulos de un sitio a otro que le encargaban y que compraban troceando monedas de plata-oro y alhajas, ya que el fiat no valia ni para limpiarse el trasero.
> 
> Pues bien en mi vida siempre que tenia oportunidad he ido acumulando poco a poco MPs, en todos los formatos, granalla, monedas, lingotes, etc.
> 
> ...



Bonitas e impresionantes fotos. 
Pregunta de novato.... ¿Qué es la granalla sin alcohol? Y que diferencia hay con una con alcohol?
Nunca se para de aprender en este hilo...
Gracias.


----------



## risto mejido (3 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No creéis que la subida del iva de la plata pudiera ser para evitar el refugio en plata frente a una inflación descontrolada.
> 
> Tendrá algo que ver los rumores de quiebra de algún banco europeo?
> 
> Es un índice a tener en cuenta?



totalmente de acuerdo, asi lo dije unos mensajes atras, que esto venia de los amos del comex, quieren ponerlo dificil para que la gente no aparque ahi su patrimonio monetario, porque el mercado de plata es tan estrecho que puede saltar por los aires enseguida.

de todas maneras miremos con perspectiva (no de genaro) , en el año 2005 la plata estaba a 5 euros en el comex y por menos de 8 euros no se encontraba nada fisico , yo compraba sin piedad y habia gente que me decia que era tonto por dejar que me robasen , con esto vengo a decir que quizas si alguien piensa en plata, no se deberia acojonar por esos precios, yo a largo pienso que esto no bajara .

peor era a principios de los 90 que en el teletexto no venia nada y la unica manera de saber el precio de la plata era comprar el domingo el periodico el pais, donde en el suplemento naranja venia el precio del kilo de plata que estaba en torno a 8000- 10000 pesetas, pero luego te ibas a la fabrica de oro a vallecas (sempsa) a comprar un kilo y no bajaba de 15000, tambien habia gente que llamaba tonto por comprar con ese sobreprecio, yo tenia veintimuypocos y todos los meses cuando cobraba mis 90.000 pesetas un kilito caia , o monedas de franco de plata o duros de plata o monedas pequeñas de plata españolas.
lo hice mal porque me deshice de todo y ahora pienso que hice mal, yo no la hacia por inversion, era un hobby y quizas algo de coleccionista , pero bueno me dio un empujoncito economico muy grande que no me arreglo la vida pero me ha ayudado bastante, si llego a haber echo caso al que me decia que las onzas a 8 eran caras porque el spot era 5 no hubiese ganado nada
yo por edad ya paso , con 50 palos meterse no lo veo , pero cada uno tiene su plan y lo respeto ,el que no se mete no sale ni gana


----------



## asqueado (3 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Bonitas e impresionantes fotos.
> Pregunta de novato.... ¿Qué es la granalla sin alcohol? Y que diferencia hay con una con alcohol?
> Nunca se para de aprender en este hilo...
> Gracias.



Gracias, pues no he querido ser muy explicido, porque por aqui entran.........y no quiero tener problemas, es que hay muchos desaprensivos que te dicen que como quieren que te hagan la factura con o sin, que estafadores ????? me entiendes, este pais es un pais de ladrones, con guante blanco, en cierta ocasion un buen amigo me dijo que jamas en su vida habia ganado tanto dinero como ahora en esta partitocracia, antes todo lo que ganabas y el tiempo que te daba la gana echar era para ti, ahora cuantas mas horas y dias trabajes se quedan con las mitad de tu trabajo, hay que trabajar mas de 6 meses para pagar a todos estos pliticuchos y sus chirinquitos.


----------



## risto mejido (3 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Soy metalero de mas de 70 años acumulando MPs y comence cuando jugando en la arena y me llevo por primera vez mi padres a la playa, encontre según èl 5 pesetas de plata de Alfonso XII y con las historias que me contaban mi abuela, que durante la guerra y despues de la misma, todo aquel que tenia MPs no paso tantas calamidades con el que no tenia nada, ella llevaba alimentos y otros articulos de un sitio a otro que le encargaban y que compraban troceando monedas de plata-oro y alhajas, ya que el fiat no valia ni para limpiarse el trasero.
> 
> Pues bien en mi vida siempre que tenia oportunidad he ido acumulando poco a poco MPs, en todos los formatos, granalla, monedas, lingotes, etc.
> 
> ...



un placer leerle maestro , saludos

yo tambien empece por mi abuela, ella me decia que su padre encargado de fabrica ganaba un duro diario, cuando yo la mostraba en el suplemento de el pais de los 90 los precios de la plata ella me decia que no podia ser, me decia que comprase todo lo que pudiese que eso tendria que cambiar, ella decia siempre "el que tiene plata comera patata " , cuando compraba duros por 300 pesetas ella se echaba las manos a la cabeza y me decia que si no queria estudiar lo respetaba pero tenia que comprar plata y me volvia a decir eso de que "el que tiene plata comera patata"


----------



## asqueado (3 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> un placer leerle maestro , saludos
> 
> yo tambien empece por mi abuela, ella me decia que su padre encargado de fabrica ganaba un duro diario, cuando yo la mostraba en el suplemento de el pais de los 90 los precios de la plata ella me decia que no podia ser, me decia que comprase todo lo que pudiese que eso tendria que cambiar, ella decia siempre "el que tiene plata comera patata " , cuando compraba duros por 300 pesetas ella se echaba las manos a la cabeza y me decia que si no queria estudiar lo respetaba pero tenia que comprar plata y me volvia a decir eso de que "el que tenga plata comera patata"




Igualmente, cuanta razon tenia tu abuela, a mi la mia cuando me contaba episodios que habia visto sobre la hambruna, durante y despues de la GC, se me ponian la carne de gallina, me decia que todo aquel que tenia MPs, no paso tanta calamidades como el que no tenia nada, y ojo que yo he usado la cartilla de racionamiento cuando me mandaban mis padres a por alimentos a la tienda, despues de la terminacion de la GC, pero parece ser que no tenia ni punto de comparacion con las penalidades de esa epoca. Ojala a mi nunca me haga falta vender lo mio, pero estoy viendo que vienen tiempos malos en todos los conceptos y la plata va a ser uno de los elementos que vas a tener que canjear por alimentos y otros articulos


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No creéis que la subida del iva de la plata pudiera ser para evitar el refugio en plata frente a una inflación descontrolada.
> 
> Tendrá algo que ver los rumores de quiebra de algún banco europeo?
> 
> Es un índice a tener en cuenta?



Valgamelseñol, que negacionista es ustec


----------



## Manzanamiel (3 Oct 2022)

abel dijo:


> Estoy esperando un pedido de Coininvest desde el 9 de Septiembre. Les envío un correo hoy para ver que pasa y me contestan con un correo con el asunto "Servicio suspendido en SP y FR" pero como respuesta automática y que procesarán mi correo.
> Miedito me dan que ahora me pidan un incremento del iva. No lo han implantado todavía no? Y además creo que no sería posible añadirlo a un pedido de hace un mes que ya está pagado....



Yo creo que puedes estar tranquilo, a mí me ha pasado con un correo que mandé el viernes y no es de un pedido de plata. Parece el típico correo de "estoy fuera de la oficina", quizás es la persona que lleva España y Francia.... pero pone que puedes llamar si es urgente.... no sé... esperaremos.

En todo caso, un pedido pagado es una operación ya perfeccionada, no podrían hacerlo en ningún caso!!!!


----------



## OBDC (3 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No creéis que la subida del iva de la plata pudiera ser para evitar el refugio en plata frente a una inflación descontrolada.
> 
> Tendrá algo que ver los rumores de quiebra de algún banco europeo?
> 
> Es un índice a tener en cuenta?



Pues entonces también lo harán con los horos

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (3 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pues entonces también lo harán con los horos
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Probablemente. 
Al final los MP,s suben aunque sea vía impuestos y la vivienda baja.

Pd: Tu no te preocupes que la vaselina y los dildos te seguirán costando lo mismo.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (3 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Soy metalero de mas de 70 años acumulando MPs y comence cuando jugando en la arena y me llevo por primera vez mi padres a la playa, encontre según èl 5 pesetas de plata de Alfonso XII y con las historias que me contaban mi abuela, que durante la guerra y despues de la misma, todo aquel que tenia MPs no paso tantas calamidades con el que no tenia nada, ella llevaba alimentos y otros articulos de un sitio a otro que le encargaban y que compraban troceando monedas de plata-oro y alhajas, ya que el fiat no valia ni para limpiarse el trasero.
> 
> Pues bien en mi vida siempre que tenia oportunidad he ido acumulando poco a poco MPs, en todos los formatos, granalla, monedas, lingotes, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBolillo (3 Oct 2022)

Le suben los impuestos a la plata en Alemania y hoy sube el spot un +6% y en el oro no llega la subida ni al 1%. Pero esto qué es? Notrabajo, romanillo y sus demás multis exigimos una explicación!


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (3 Oct 2022)

El otro dia hablaban de escaseez de `plata en algun sitio y ahora la plata esta pegando un subidon, subidón...


----------



## FranMen (3 Oct 2022)

Tomado del blog de @antorob :


----------



## OBDC (3 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Probablemente.
> Al final los MP,s suben aunque sea vía impuestos y la vivienda baja.
> 
> Pd: Tu no te preocupes que la vaselina y los dildos te seguirán costando lo mismo.



Ostras que obsesión tienes con la homosexualidad.. como puede ser que me imagines con un didlo? Yo no sé qué pasa por tu cabeza al imaginar hombres con didlos, yo en todo caso imagino mujeres y jugando con ellas, pero hombres usando didlos ni se me ocurre la verdad.... 
Pero puedes pegar el salto fuera del armario de una vez, que nadie te lo prohíbe. Hasta puedes cambiarte el DNI y ponerte Señora Goosewoman e imprimirte los honguitos entrelazados tirando esporas en una camiseta.....que no pasa nada, de verdad. 


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asqueado (3 Oct 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> *Ver archivo adjunto 1213326 Ver archivo adjunto 1213327 Ver archivo adjunto 1213328*
> Felicidades por su estrategia y el haber comprendido el sentido de los MP tan joven, mejor le iría a esta sociedad si todos actuarán así.
> También anotar que sus figuras taurinas son una preciosidad.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que le hallan gustado mis figuras taurinas, tienen muchos años, cuando la plata apenas valia y se podian realizar finguras grandes.
Con relacion a lo de la granalla sin alcohol ya se lo explicado al forero Gusman un poco antes numero 16072.
Es que cada vez que un articulo pasa por un intermediario, es logico que el precio suba para sus ganancias.-
Yo hace ya hace muchos años que estoy desconectado en donde se puede comprar los MPs en la sociedad de metales preciosos, antes habia una en cada ciudad, que era donde se iba a comprar el metal.
Podia contar mas cosas, pero puedo tener problemas, mejor me callo, puede que alguno diga que me dedico a vender metales o tenga una tienda


----------



## TomBolillo (3 Oct 2022)

+12% el fin de semana gracias al gobierno alemán y otros +8% hoy el spot. Semos 20% más ricos?


----------



## unaburbu (3 Oct 2022)

Madre mía la plata y, no digamos, el ratio oro/plata.


----------



## Arcos0k (3 Oct 2022)

Pero que ha pasaooooo?


----------



## derepen (3 Oct 2022)

¿Es por el dato de fábricas de EE. UU.?

Oro, plata, petróleo y bolsas en menor medida subiendo con fuerza.


----------



## risto mejido (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Oct 2022)

Maple Leaf casi a 34 EUROS!!!!!!!!!!!!! En el Andorrano:






Moneda de Plata Maple Leaf 2022 1 oz


Moneda de Plata Maple Leaf 2022 de 1 Onza de Canadá, con acabado BU. Estas monedas de 31,1 gramos de Plata pura están acuñadas con un valor facial de $5 CAD por The Royal Canadian Mint.




www.andorrano-joyeria.com






Hace mucho me no compro plata, pero es alucinante que la bajada de spot no ha hecho mella en el físico.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## Muttley (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (4 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> +12% el fin de semana gracias al gobierno alemán y otros +8% hoy el spot. Semos 20% más ricos?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1213633



Pues yo creo que si. Ya que ahora se puede vender a spot + 45%, es como si hubiera subido la plata


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Se quedan los vidrios anticuados de un día para otro. Ahora hay que reformular el precio de la plata del YouTube del otro día y más aún el precio de compra en tienda.
Estamos en hiperinflación y hay que tener el fiat justo, hay que saber elegir por que cambiarlo para (no ganar) no perder mucho.
Ya sabemos lo que van a hacer los BC, no pueden subir los tipos de interés lo que sube la inflación, sería jaque mate automático. Decidirán inyectar más papelitos y prolongar la agonía (véase UK)


----------



## IvanRios (4 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Estamos en hiperinflación y hay que tener el fiat justo, hay que saber elegir por que cambiarlo para (no ganar) no perder mucho.
> Ya sabemos lo que van a hacer los BC, no pueden subir los tipos de interés lo que sube la inflación, sería jaque mate automático. Decidirán inyectar más papelitos y prolongar la agonía (véase UK)



Van a deflactar la deuda impagable con uno de los método "clásicos": generando muy alta inflación; es decir, los ciudadanos quedan esquilmados y los estados "pagan" sus deudas; y de paso, nos llevarán del mismo modo al reset o cambio de sistema. 

Por cierto, el dorado era la última que quedaba por actualizar precios y ya lo ha hecho. 

Ahora mismo en Coininvest la moneda más barata (o menos cara) el panda, más que los krugers o canguros lecheros o cualquier otra. Quién lo iba a decir...


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

Es curioso como una medida interna de un país soberano no productor de plata ha influido tanto en otros países (véase las fotografías de colas en Austria y el incremento de precios en España) y hasta en el precio spot. Muttley ya ha explicado algo en su vídeo pero es muy interesante


----------



## risto mejido (4 Oct 2022)

comentario leido en reddit muy interesante;

publicado por
u/Mintmoondog

John largo plata
1 hora antes






*¿Comex ya ha incumplido con la plata registrada? ¡Realmente lo creo!*






Discusión diaria
Escúchame.
He estado publicando que creo que Comex incumplirá con la plata registrada mucho antes de que los 41 millones de onzas lleguen a cero.
Todos conocemos la historia de David Kranzler y Rami que trataron de obtener solo una barra de Comex y cómo caminaron lentamente durante meses.
Fíjate que Comex SÓLO permite que salga 1 camión cada día (ayer eran 2). Es obvio para mí que durante los últimos 4 meses de grandes compras debe haber habido días en los que se suponía que más de un camión saldría de las bóvedas. Creo que los 41M registrados ya están comprados y andan lentos por la salida. Además, sabemos que un porcentaje sustancial de la plata elegible es en realidad almacenamiento SLV.
EDITAR: también sabemos que India ha estado comprando el equivalente a más del 30 % de la producción mundial (anualizada) de plata cada mes, por lo que no ha entrado nada en comex desde el verano...
¿Qué plata queda realmente? Realmente estoy empezando a creer NADA


----------



## Silver94 (4 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es curioso como una medida interna de un país soberano no productor de plata ha influido tanto en otros países (véase las fotografías de colas en Austria y el incremento de precios en España) y hasta en el precio spot. Muttley ya ha explicado algo en su vídeo pero es muy interesante



Me he perdido lo de las fotos de colas en Austria. ¿Donde puedo verlo?


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

Silver94 dijo:


> Me he perdido lo de las fotos de colas en Austria. ¿Donde puedo verlo?



El vídeo de canal oro plata recoge una


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Oct 2022)

Silver94 dijo:


> Me he perdido lo de las fotos de colas en Austria. ¿Donde puedo verlo?


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1214716



Esa es la cola para la filarmónica de Viena


----------



## tbgs (4 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Van a deflactar la deuda impagable con uno de los método "clásicos": generando muy alta inflación; es decir, los ciudadanos quedan esquilmados y los estados "pagan" sus deudas; y de paso, nos llevarán del mismo modo al reset o cambio de sistema.
> 
> Por cierto, el dorado era la última que quedaba por actualizar precios y ya lo ha hecho.
> 
> Ahora mismo en Coininvest la moneda más barata (o menos cara) el panda, más que los krugers o canguros lecheros o cualquier otra. Quién lo iba a decir...



ayer ya estaba cerrada la compra en ELDORADO.
cuando ibas a comprar.. te aparecia el mensaje de que la venta estaba anulada ó que no era posible proceder a la venta.


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Esa es la cola para la filarmónica de Viena



Díselo a este, que es el que la publicó...


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Van a deflactar la deuda impagable con uno de los método "clásicos": generando muy alta inflación; es decir, los ciudadanos quedan esquilmados y los estados "pagan" sus deudas; y de paso, nos llevarán del mismo modo al reset o cambio de sistema.
> 
> Por cierto, el dorado era la última que quedaba por actualizar precios y ya lo ha hecho.
> 
> Ahora mismo en Coininvest la moneda más barata (o menos cara) el panda, más que los krugers o canguros lecheros o cualquier otra. Quién lo iba a decir...



El panda pesa 30 gramos. 1,10 g menos de plata, igual por eso sale más barata


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Ya, pero digo que es más barata porque es la que menos premium tiene e (quitando la del Bitcoin). En estos momentos el panda te sale por 31'11€ la ONZA y un canguro lechoso por 31'41.



Siendo así, el animalito mono de cabeza.


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Díselo a este, que es el que la publicó...



Pues eso


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

De El Economista:
*Ayer pasó algo raro en el mercado de la plata*






¿Qué ocurrió? La subida de casi el 9% de ayer en los precios de la plata sigue llamando la atención. Según explica Carsten Menke, estratega de Julius Baer, esto pasó porque un número desproporcionadamente grande de vendedores en corto especulativos fueron sorprendidos con el pie izquierdo.
¿Cuál es la explicación? "Esperando una mayor fortaleza del dólar y unos rendimientos de los bonos estadounidenses aún más altos, vendieron futuros de la plata para beneficiarse de una mayor caída de los precios. Cuando el dólar y los rendimientos cambiaron de rumbo ayer, algunos de ellos empezaron a cerrar sus posiciones, lo que llevó a otros a hacer lo mismo", describe Menke.
¿Se quedará en 'incidente' puntual? "Los fundamentos no han cambiado. La demanda de inversión sigue siendo el motor dominante del mercado de la plata. La demanda de plata industrial en general y la demanda solar en particular desempeñan un papel mucho menos destacado, ya que estos segmentos de la demanda no se mueven tanto", resuelven desde Julius Baer.


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

Banks divert gold supply from India to China, Turkey: Report


To focus on China, Turkey and other markets where better premiums are offered, gold-supplying banks have cut back shipments to India ahead of major festivals.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## Luke I'm your father (5 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Por cierto, el dorado era la última que quedaba por actualizar precios y ya lo ha hecho



Si lo llegáis a comentar el finde, le meto entero un crédito que tengo preconcedido.

Como al doraemon este pedidos del 1000 euros le parecen una mierda... 

Si vaís a gastar menos, hacedlo en otra tienda, que este no se tomará ninguna molestia y lo mismo os manda las peores onzas de la tienda si no os conoce.


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Oct 2022)

Segunda parte con actualización:


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Oct 2022)

Russians embrace precious metals: Sberbank sold 89 tonnes of silver and 7 tonnes of gold in 2022






www.kitco.com





La inclusión del oro (y otros metales preciosos) en el sistema bancario y financiero ruso va a toda marcha por lo que anuncia Sberbank.

Todas las entidades bancarias rusas ofrecen cuentas de ahorro en metales preciosos y, a juzgar por las cifras, parece que va muy bien. De hecho, el banco central ruso suspendió temporalmente sus compras de oro para poder satisfacer la demanda interna.


----------



## Klapaucius (6 Oct 2022)

Las monedas morralla como "diosa europa" y "toro-oso" vuelven a estar casi al mismo precio que antes de la subida de iva alemán. Eso quiere decir dos cosas:
1 - que el premium de esas monedas es bajísimo y las han estado vendiendo infladísimas de precio
2 - que no las quiere nadie


----------



## Sigpac (6 Oct 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Si lo llegáis a comentar el finde, le meto entero un crédito que tengo preconcedido.
> 
> Como al doraemon este pedidos del 1000 euros le parecen una mierda...
> 
> Si vaís a gastar menos, hacedlo en otra tienda, que este no se tomará ninguna molestia y lo mismo os manda las peores onzas de la tienda si no os conoce.



Yo en El Dorado no tengo ni un sólo pedido superior a 1000 €, y el trato siempre ha sido excelente, incluso agrupando pedidos para ahorrar gastos de envío.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Oct 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> Yo en El Dorado no tengo ni un sólo pedido superior a 1000 €, y el trato siempre ha sido excelente, incluso agrupando pedidos para ahorrar gastos de envío.



Mal ejemplo, habla de tiendas españolas, elDorado no te va a pedir DNI en ningún caso, ni numero ni fotocopia, al ser tienda alemana.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (6 Oct 2022)

SE VIENE!


----------



## Luke I'm your father (6 Oct 2022)

Sigpac dijo:


> Yo en El Dorado no tengo ni un sólo pedido superior a 1000 €, y el trato siempre ha sido excelente, incluso agrupando pedidos para ahorrar gastos de envío.



No te digo que no, constato una experiencia personal que pudo seguirse en estos hilos.

Por aquí se ha criticado a muchas tiendas y nunca ha ocurrido a lo que este señor dió pie aquella vez.

Y si quisiera debatirlo, que aparezca con su nick y lo recordamos.

Mientras tanto, mi opinión es tan válida como la tuya, aunque sea menos frecuente.

* Calificar un pedido de 1000 euros como 40 monedas de mierda, es una frase textual que escribió aquí en abierto el dueño de dicha tienda.

** Si digo que este señor debiera estar vetado en burbuja, es, independientemente de mi compra, porque usaba multis en el foro para promocionarse y atacar a la competencia y/o clientes descontentos. Esto, si llegase el caso, podría confirmártelo cualquier moderador. Y hablamos de dinero y facturas, no de troleadas entre foreros.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (6 Oct 2022)

Supongo que todos, cuando compráis unas llantas pal coche o un equipo de música o la thermomix, y os gastáis lo que toque, y llega con el más mínimo desperfecto o no coincide con la descripción... 

Os tomariaís con buen humor, que no responda al Mail, ni al teléfono, ni a su correo en el foro... Y que cuando, sin mencionar la tienda siquiera, expongais el problema, os encantaría recibir el trato que yo recibí. 

Gilipollas, trolls insultando, la cuadrillita de amiguetes al rescate, a la lista negra y demás... 

Vaya hipocresía se gasta el hilo del Oro y la Plata, porque el tipo era amiguete y posicionadito.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## OBDC (6 Oct 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Supongo que todos, cuando compráis unas llantas pal coche o un equipo de música o la thermomix, y os gastáis lo que toque, y llega con el más mínimo desperfecto o no coincide con la descripción...
> 
> Os tomariaís con buen humor, que no responda al Mail, ni al teléfono, ni a su correo en el foro... Y que cuando, sin mencionar la tienda siquiera, expongais el problema, os encantaría recibir el trato que yo recibí.
> 
> ...



Pues es lo que hay en esta panda de de subnormales que no saben ganarse la vida sin timar o engañar a otros. 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Sigpac (7 Oct 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> No te digo que no, constato una experiencia personal que pudo seguirse en estos hilos.
> 
> Por aquí se ha criticado a muchas tiendas y nunca ha ocurrido a lo que este señor dió pie aquella vez.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que cualquier opinión es válida, faltaría más. 

Si alguien ha tenido algún problema es totalmente normal encontrar quejas, se dice y no pasa nada, independientemente del nombre de la tienda y de la persona en cuestión, aquí todos somos mayores y sabemos defendernos. Mi mensaje era como bien dices una experiencia *personal*, nada más, coincido en que 1000 euros es mucho dinero, al menos para mí.


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Oct 2022)

Análisis técnico de la plata para octubre. Soportes, resistencias, precio de entrada y objetivos. Está en panchi pero miremos la luna y no el dedo. Probaré con una virutilla en papel que en físico a estos precios  y en BV y en mi jardín ya voy bastante cargado.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Análisis técnico de la plata para octubre. Soportes, resistencias, precio de entrada y objetivos. Está en panchi pero miremos la luna y no el dedo. Probaré con una virutilla en papel que en físico a estos precios  y en BV y en mi jardín ya voy bastante cargado.



Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar. Yo me puse en liquidez en acciones justo el día antes, cuando pegó el mayor subidón en 20 meses. Que dios me conserve la vista. Menos mal que el físico no lo toco.

La primera parte del video dice obviedades que sabe todo el mundo y en lo del análisis técnico las olvida por completo y empieza a trazar rayas con soportes y resistencias sin tener en cuenta que todo depende de los tipos.

Voy a abrir yo un canal de estos.


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Oct 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar. Yo me puse en liquidez en acciones justo el día antes, cuando pegó el mayor subidón en 20 meses. Que dios me conserve la vista. Menos mal que el físico no lo toco.
> 
> La primera parte del video dice obviedades que sabe todo el mundo y en lo del análisis técnico las olvida por completo y empieza a trazar rayas con soportes y resistencias sin tener en cuenta que todo depende de los tipos.
> 
> Voy a abrir yo un canal de estos.



Es análisis técnico y para corto plazo (octubre), creo que lo de los tipos y otros eventos se abstrae.

Pero si estaría interesante otro canal de un burbujo. Me consta que 2 - 3 foreros lo tienen ya (dragon plata y oro, panda stacker y el junciel) y para allá que nos hemos ido


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (7 Oct 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Las monedas morralla como "diosa europa" y "toro-oso" vuelven a estar casi al mismo precio que antes de la subida de iva alemán. Eso quiere decir dos cosas:
> 1 - que el premium de esas monedas es bajísimo y las han estado vendiendo infladísimas de precio
> 2 - que no las quiere nadie



Discrepo. Probablemente sea porque la subida del iva alemán no les afecte dependiendo de dónde las compres. Bajo mi punto de vista sólo le veo ventajas. Es una moneda barata (bajo premium), acabado proof, tirada relativamente corta aunque será mucho mayor de las 100k que anuncian, menos propensa a manchas de leche como canguros, britannias y maples anteriores a 2018, diseño aceptable (el de la diosa) y 9999. En el largo plazo cuando se vayan a vender simplemente se va a valorar que sea onza y 999/9999. El dibujo dará exactamente igual. En bullion me refiero. Para los que están comenzando la veo una magnífica opción. Pero bueno, si sobra el dinero para pagar 1-2 euros más por una maple, britannia o canguro allá cada cuál. Para alguien cuyo objetivo son 10 onzas pues no importa mucho, pero en 1000 onzas ya son entre 1.000-2.000 euros de diferencia con el que se puede comprar algo de amarillo por ejemplo.


----------



## ELOS (7 Oct 2022)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Discrepo. Probablemente sea porque la subida del iva alemán no les afecte dependiendo de dónde las compres. Bajo mi punto de vista sólo le veo ventajas. Es una moneda barata (bajo premium), acabado proof, tirada relativamente corta aunque será mucho mayor de las 100k que anuncian, menos propensa a manchas de leche como canguros, britannias y maples anteriores a 2018, diseño aceptable (el de la diosa) y 9999. En el largo plazo cuando se vayan a vender simplemente se va a valorar que sea onza y 999/9999. El dibujo dará exactamente igual. En bullion me refiero. Para los que están comenzando la veo una magnífica opción. Pero bueno, si sobra el dinero para pagar 1-2 euros más por una maple, britannia o canguro allá cada cuál. Para alguien cuyo objetivo son 10 onzas pues no importa mucho, pero en 1000 onzas ya son entre 1.000-2.000 euros de diferencia con el que se puede comprar algo de amarillo por ejemplo.



Una opinión muy valorada para los que somos novatos


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Oct 2022)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Discrepo. Probablemente sea porque la subida del iva alemán no les afecte dependiendo de dónde las compres. Bajo mi punto de vista sólo le veo ventajas. Es una moneda barata (bajo premium), acabado proof, tirada relativamente corta aunque será mucho mayor de las 100k que anuncian, menos propensa a manchas de leche como canguros, britannias y maples anteriores a 2018, diseño aceptable (el de la diosa) y 9999. En el largo plazo cuando se vayan a vender simplemente se va a valorar que sea onza y 999/9999. El dibujo dará exactamente igual. En bullion me refiero. Para los que están comenzando la veo una magnífica opción. Pero bueno, si sobra el dinero para pagar 1-2 euros más por una maple, britannia o canguro allá cada cuál. Para alguien cuyo objetivo son 10 onzas pues no importa mucho, pero en 1000 onzas ya son entre 1.000-2.000 euros de diferencia con el que se puede comprar algo de amarillo por ejemplo.



Yo creo que es una muy buena oferta, también están las Maples 2022 a 26,5 en CMC mas baratas que en toda Europa. Yo si fuera novato me agenciaría algunas, (no es ningún consejo).


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Oct 2022)

Ostras pues sí que han jodia a los alemanes con el aumento del IVA que ni comprar diosas y osos a buenos precios pueden ya. Me he dado una vuelta por tiendas alemanas y esas onzas no bajan de 29. En Europa Mint (Estonia) a 32 eurazos! Pero esto qué es 

Veremos una peregrinación metalera inversa? cabeza cuadraden comprando onzas tokelauenses en España? Paradojas de la vida


----------



## ELOS (7 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Yo creo que es una muy buena oferta, también están las Maples 2022 a 26,5 en CMC mas baratas que en toda Europa. Yo si fuera novato me agenciaría algunas, (no es ningún consejo).



Aquí uno que hizo esa compra en cmc


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Aquí uno que hizo esa compra en cmc



Dentro de poco las va a subir y mucho de precio. Has hecho muy bien.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ostras pues sí que han jodia a los alemanes con el aumento del IVA que ni comprar diosas y osos a buenos precios pueden ya. Me he dado una vuelta por tiendas alemanas y esas onzas no bajan de 29. En Europa Mint (Estonia) a 32 eurazos! Pero esto qué es
> 
> Veremos una peregrinación metalera inversa? cabeza cuadraden comprando onzas tokelauenses en España? Paradojas de la vida



Seguramente, solo que aun no conocen las tiendas. El mercado ha cambiado y solo va a ir a peor me temo


----------



## ELOS (7 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Dentro de poco las va a subir y mucho de precio. Has hecho muy bien.



Bueno, para los que estamos cargando, las del Toro y el oso seria la mejor alternativa


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Es análisis técnico y para corto plazo (octubre), creo que lo de los tipos y otros eventos se abstrae.
> 
> Pero si estaría interesante otro canal de un burbujo. Me consta que 2 - 3 foreros lo tienen ya (dragon plata y oro, panda stacker y el junciel) y para allá que nos hemos ido



El análisis técnico te dice donde están las resistencias y los soportes, que se pueden saltar sin inmutarse. 

A corto plazo se puede dar la vuelta en un momento. A largo plazo no hace falta análisis técnico. Si el análisis técnico te dijera donde cambia la tendencia, todo el mundo ganaría en bolsa. Lo cual es un imposible matemático. Al final, en corto, todo depende de sensaciones y de los robots, que te hunden o elevan el mercado en un momento, jodiendo a unos y beneficiando a otros. Aquellos que están en el bando ganador se creen unos genios y los perdedores se tiran de los pelos, piensan que son imbéciles por no verlo y se deprimen.

El análisis técnico nos decía a primeros de abril que las mineras iban hacia arriba y desde entonces han perdido el 40%. Los que aconsejan aguantar el tipo, holdear con cojones, porque en un momento se da la vuelta y te quedas fuera, perdieron ese 40% por no ver el cambio. Una cosa es aguantar las onzas que son siempre las mismas y otra ver como se va perdiendo el dinero que tanto te costó ganar, Y lo peor es que cuando crees que estás comprando barato, todavía puede caer otro 40%. Ya sabes, los mercados pueden ser irracionales durante más tiempo del que uno puede permanecer solvente 

Aquí todos somos alcistas a largo en metales y cabalgaremos la ola con grandes beneficios... o no.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Oct 2022)

Algo ha cambiado en el algoritmo de búsqueda de noticias en Google para términos relacionados con gold / central banks.

Las búsquedas que hacia con esos términos arrojaban muchos más resultados recientes relevantes y variados (prensa local o especializada por ejemplo). Ahora salen noticias menos relevantes y desactualizadas.

Va a ser muy difícil para mí a partir de ahora estar informado sobre estos temas con fuentes directas. Casi todas las noticias que he ido poniendo en este hilo las he encontrado así.

Intentaré con algún otro buscador pero me da a mí que tampoco resultará... Censura encubierta, posiblemente la información al respecto siga generándose en la prensa local pero va a ser muy complicado llegar a ella.

Casualidad que en este momento se dificulte el acceso a información relacionada con esos términos? No creo...


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Ostras pues sí que han jodia a los alemanes con el aumento del IVA que ni comprar diosas y osos a buenos precios pueden ya. Me he dado una vuelta por tiendas alemanas y esas onzas no bajan de 29. En Europa Mint (Estonia) a 32 eurazos! Pero esto qué es
> 
> Veremos una peregrinación metalera inversa? cabeza cuadraden comprando onzas tokelauenses en España? Paradojas de la vida



Todos los kartoffen comprando onzas a un señor de Valladolid, ja ja ja

Podría ser...


----------



## Maifrond (7 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Aquí uno que hizo esa compra en cmc



¿Tuviste que enviar copia del DNI?


----------



## Kilgore_1988 (7 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Tuviste que enviar copia del DNI?



Para compras superiores a 1000€ te pedirán copia de DNI en tiendas españolas.


----------



## Manzanamiel (7 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Tuviste que enviar copia del DNI?



Yo hice una compra inferior a 1000 y no me lo han pedido, ponía "opcional". Si me han pedido el número, pero no la copia escaneada. 

Yo tampoco soy partidaria de dar la copia, en ese caso prefiero no comprar.....en general, no por el comercio en sí, sino por lo que tú dijiste, que esté circulando por ahí es un peligro.

Por eso prefiero comprar en Alemania, lo malo es que ya hay mucha diferencia de precio........


----------



## ELOS (7 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Tuviste que enviar copia del DNI?



Si


----------



## ELOS (7 Oct 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Yo hice una compra inferior a 1000 y no me lo han pedido, ponía "opcional". Si me han pedido el número, pero no la copia escaneada.
> 
> Yo tampoco soy partidaria de dar la copia, en ese caso prefiero no comprar.....en general, no por el comercio en sí, sino por lo que tú dijiste, que esté circulando por ahí es un peligro.
> 
> Por eso prefiero comprar en Alemania, lo malo es que ya hay mucha diferencia de precio........



No leí que fuese opcional, aunque a mí me interesa tener factura hasta apilar un mínimo


----------



## Manzanamiel (7 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No leí que fuese opcional, aunque a mí me interesa tener factura hasta apilar un mínimo



claro, si cada opción tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes. No sabemos el día de mañana cómo serán de exigentes con tener factura en el caso de venta, no sabemos si vamos o no a vender y dónde... como en todo, yo creo que también en esto la "diversificación" es buena....


----------



## Maifrond (7 Oct 2022)

Kilgore_1988 dijo:


> Para compras superiores a 1000€ te pedirán copia de DNI en tiendas españolas.



Pues por lo que se habla en determinados grupos, para compras inferiores si les apetece también lo piden. Y volvemos al asunto de la privacidad y tal. 



Manzanamiel dijo:


> claro, si cada opción tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes. No sabemos el día de mañana cómo serán de exigentes con tener factura en el caso de venta, no sabemos si vamos o no a vender y dónde... como en todo, yo creo que también en esto la "diversificación" es buena....



Está claro que hay que tener factura de algo, pero bien puedes tener la factura de un tubo maple 2020 y otros 4 tubos sin factura. De todas formas, siempre hay un canal secundario de venta, no hay que acudir a la dark web. Cualquier convención numismática, establecimiento o canales del circuito son una excelente plataforma para dar salida a lo que se desee.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Todos los kartoffen comprando onzas a un señor de Valladolid, ja ja ja
> 
> Podría ser...



Basta con poner un post en wallstreetsilver y nos ha jodido las compras, le secan la tienda en unos dias.

Pero mejor no demos ideas


----------



## Manzanamiel (7 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pero mejor no demos ideas



Mejor no ... yo es que soy muy lenta comprando, lo pienso todo mucho y siempre tengo el carrito lleno durante varios días hasta que le doy a comprar.......


----------



## sdPrincBurb (7 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Dentro de poco las va a subir y mucho de precio. Has hecho muy bien.








Que os he dicho? Espero hayáis aprovechado


----------



## Pintxen (7 Oct 2022)

Aún se puede comprar más barato todavía pero hay que esperar casi un mes.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Oct 2022)

¿Cómo puede haber tanta diferencia de precio con este lingote de 1kg Moneda-Lingote de Plata Diosa Europa 2022 1 kg y otros? por ejemplo
Lingote de Plata de 1000g Entiendo que es el premium que comentais pero en lingotes y... ¿tanto?


----------



## ELOS (7 Oct 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1218689
> Aún se puede comprar más barato todavía pero hay que esperar casi un mes.



Hasta en Andorrano la han tenido a 23/24 euros durante un par de meses. Ahora me parece cara después de la jugada de la hacienda alemana.
Creo que para volver a verla a ésos precios el Premium debería de estar por los suelos.


----------



## rory (7 Oct 2022)

rory dijo:


> Qué le pasa a los de coininvest?
> 
> Hace más de dos semanas que hice una compra y no me lo han enviad.
> La última vez me pasó lo mismo y tardaron muchísimo.
> ...



Ya me enviaron el pedido. Les ha costado


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (7 Oct 2022)

Silver Bullion Bars & Coins | Gold & Platinum | Europa Bullion


VAT-free Silver Coins & Bars, Highest quality Gold, Platinum, Palladium Products. Same day dispatch. UPS delivery available. Insured by VIG. Prices start from only 1.5% over spot. Secure online payments.




europabullion.com


----------



## Dadaria (8 Oct 2022)

Yo con estos precios compro pakillos, si no tienen premium, claro.


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Oct 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Silver Bullion Bars & Coins | Gold & Platinum | Europa Bullion
> 
> 
> VAT-free Silver Coins & Bars, Highest quality Gold, Platinum, Palladium Products. Same day dispatch. UPS delivery available. Insured by VIG. Prices start from only 1.5% over spot. Secure online payments.
> ...



¿Pero tú has leído las dos últimas páginas del hilo muchacho? Pero si las onzas ahora están más baratas en España! Tanto que hasta los alemanes van a terminar comprando plata en España, al tiempo 

Entre este mandando la peña a Bulgaria y el otro del hilo de bullionbypost, ya os vale. Todavía si hubieran diferencias significativas en el precio y supusieran un ahorro importante...


----------



## rory (8 Oct 2022)

Y hace unas semanas yo vi en un breve tiempo las onzas a 22 euros, no me acuerdo en qué página


----------



## MAESE PELMA (9 Oct 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Yo hice una compra inferior a 1000 y no me lo han pedido, ponía "opcional". Si me han pedido el número, pero no la copia escaneada.
> 
> Yo tampoco soy partidaria de dar la copia, en ese caso prefiero no comprar.....en general, no por el comercio en sí, sino por lo que tú dijiste, que esté circulando por ahí es un peligro.
> 
> Por eso prefiero comprar en Alemania, lo malo es que ya hay mucha diferencia de precio........



compras a contra reembolso?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (9 Oct 2022)

llevo varios años siguiendo el tema oro sin comprar, hasta no estar bien informado, y ya estoy decidido. quiero que mi primera moneda sea una krugerrand , por algún motivo extraño me he obsesionado con ella. ¿Algún consejo, opinión o valoración al respecto?


----------



## Manzanamiel (9 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> compras a contra reembolso?



No, pago mediante transferencia


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## ELOS (9 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> llevo varios años siguiendo el tema oro sin comprar, hasta no estar bien informado, y ya estoy decidido. quiero que mi primera moneda sea una krugerrand , por algún motivo extraño me he obsesionado con ella. ¿Algún consejo, opinión o valoración al respecto?



A mí que empecé no hace mucho, me pasó igual. Si tienes un par de onzas bullion,como mínimo la 3a debería de ser una kruger.
Su particular historia y su color con el cobre es algo que llama mucho la atención.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (9 Oct 2022)

Sobre el minuto 6 trata los movimientos del oro entre oriente y occidente.


----------



## Sigpac (9 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> llevo varios años siguiendo el tema oro sin comprar, hasta no estar bien informado, y ya estoy decidido. quiero que mi primera moneda sea una krugerrand , por algún motivo extraño me he obsesionado con ella. ¿Algún consejo, opinión o valoración al respecto?



Reconocida a nivel mundial, luego fácil venta, no te equivocarás.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (9 Oct 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> llevo varios años siguiendo el tema oro sin comprar, hasta no estar bien informado, y ya estoy decidido. quiero que mi primera moneda sea una krugerrand , por algún motivo extraño me he obsesionado con ella. ¿Algún consejo, opinión o valoración al respecto?



Las mas antiguas y reconocidas. Las únicas sin valor facial, y es que en teoría Sudáfrica te las recompraría a Spot.


----------



## max power (10 Oct 2022)

Una pregunta a @Muttley y resto del foro.

Curioseando he visto que el lingote de plata de 1 Kg de la Perth mint no lleva la leyenda Ag o Silver en ningun lugar. No es que yo ponga en duda que sea de plata, pero no consta en lugar alguno del lingote. Eso puede suponer un problema??









1 Kilo Lingote de Plata | Perth Mint | coininvest


LINGOTE DE PLATA DE 1 KILO PERTH MINT ¡Coininvest se complace en presentar este lingote de plata de 1 kilo de la Casa de la Moneda de Perth, ya disponible para su compra en nuestro sitio...




www.coininvest.com


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Oct 2022)

U.S. Congressman Introduces Gold Standard Bill as Inflation Spirals Out of Control


Rep. Mooney Introduces Gold Standard Bill




www.moneymetals.com





_La moneda de Estados Unidos recuperaría una posición estable por primera vez en medio siglo si un *proyecto de ley* que acaba de presentar el Representante de los Estados Unidos, Alex Mooney (R-WV), se convierte en ley.

Conocida como la "*Ley de Restauración del Patrón Oro" por los activistas del dinero sólido, H.R. 9157 exige la revinculación de la nota de la Reserva Federal al oro para abordar los problemas actuales de inflación, deuda federal descontrolada e inestabilidad del sistema monetario*._

A ver si se cumple la predicción de Forbes y la vuelta al patrón oro es tema en las elecciones presidenciales de 2024:


Por ahora han sacado el tema...






La vuelta al patrón oro a debate en el congreso de EEUU


Https://www.moneymetals.com/news/2022/10/08/us-congressman-introduces-gold-standard-bill-as-inflation-spirals-out-of-control-002607 La moneda de Estados Unidos recuperaría una posición estable por primera vez en medio siglo si un proyecto de ley que acaba de presentar el Representante de los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> U.S. Congressman Introduces Gold Standard Bill as Inflation Spirals Out of Control
> 
> 
> Rep. Mooney Introduces Gold Standard Bill
> ...



Tiene cierta ironía que el tipo se llame Alex “Diinero”


----------



## Klapaucius (10 Oct 2022)

Por mucha vuelta al patrón oro que digan, si no te dejan intercambiar sus papelitos por oro, no sirve de nada.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> U.S. Congressman Introduces Gold Standard Bill as Inflation Spirals Out of Control
> 
> 
> Rep. Mooney Introduces Gold Standard Bill
> ...



´No lo veremos ni con el tupé del de abajo.


----------



## risto mejido (11 Oct 2022)

un añito le queda a la plata a este ritmo, tienen que declarar la wwIII antes de que se queden desnudos al loro ¡¡¡¡





Silverback Snakes


SilverbackSnakes.io has free online multiplayer games and inflation-related financial metrics




silverbacksnakes.io






Juegos
Finanzas
Blog
Sobre
*Métricas de plata*
Aquí hay una variedad de métricas relacionadas con la plata. Los números se calculan entre las 7 y las 9 p. m. de Nueva York. Comex se calcula en días laborables.

_El intervalo de fechas se ampliará en el futuro._
Últimos 90 días. Precio al contado (oferta y demanda) de Kitco.com/market
Últimos 90 días. Precios físicos (más bajos)
Últimos 90 días. Diferencia entre los precios más bajos de la ronda Apmex de 1 oz y el precio al contado
Últimos 90 días. Cantidades de la bóveda de plata de Comex (oz). Calculado en días laborables. (fuente: existencias de plata) (elegibles vs registrados)
Asegúrese de visitar el subreddit r/wallstreetsilver para noticias, debates y memes relacionados con la plata.
*Precio físico y al contado de la plata*
Moneda Águila de Plata Americana de 1oz Ronda de Plata Apmex 1oz
Cuadro
Mesa

apmex-silver-round-1oz-lowkitco-silver-askkitco-silver-bidapmex-ase-bu-any-silver-1oz-low

*Diferencia de precio físico vs spot de plata*
Esto da la diferencia de precio entre el precio físico y el precio al contado.
En modo porcentual, se calcula por (diferencia de precio / oferta de precio al contado);
Cuadro
Mesa

apmex-1oz-price-over-spot
Alternar %

*Cantidad de la bóveda de plata COMEX (Oz)*
Cantidades de la bóveda de plata de Comex (oz). (fuente: existencias de plata) (elegibles vs registrados)
Cuadro
Mesa

eligibleregisteredcombined-total-calc

*Estimación de cuenta regresiva de plata COMEX*
Esto calcula cuándo se agotará la bóveda de plata COMEX. Se ve en un período de 1 año. En el cálculo se utiliza la cantidad más alta de la bóveda del pasado y del día actual. Durante este período de tiempo, se calcula una tasa de quemado (oz registrada / día). Y luego se aplica al día actual para obtener una estimación aproximada.

*Tasa de quemado estimada:* oz / día.
*Estimación de días restantes :* 3000
*Fecha estimada de finalización : *2023-05-11
*Calculada el :*2022-10-10


----------



## TomBolillo (11 Oct 2022)

A propósito de las onzas Diosa de Europa y Oso & Toro de Tokelau:


----------



## asqueado (11 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A propósito de las onzas Diosa de Europa y Oso & Toro de Tokelau:



Respeto su opinion, pero no estoy de acuerdo con lo que manifesta en general.

Soy de otra forma de pensar con relacion a los MPs


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2022)

Hay mints privadas reconocidas y de calidad superior a las de los países citados, ahora mismo se me ocurre Germania mint.
Por unos céntimos prefiero las monedas de mints reconocidas pero es que estamos viendo que de 22-23 pasamos a 35 con las eagles y libertades, demasie pal body


----------



## ELOS (11 Oct 2022)

Creo que el que no haya apilado suficiente, las del Oso y Europa son las mejores para hacerlo.
Intercalando alguna maples,pandas,etc.


----------



## Pintxen (12 Oct 2022)

Al final una onza no deja de ser eso, 31,1 gramos de plata.
Pagar más por un dibujito concreto queda bajo criterio de cada cual.


----------



## asqueado (12 Oct 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Al final una onza no deja de ser eso, 31,1 gramos de plata.
> Pagar más por un dibujito concreto queda bajo criterio de cada cual.




*Naturalmente que si, una medalla, una moneda, un lingote, etc. con una onza de plata 999, es lo mismo, no deja de ser plata.

A ver tengo un problema y me urge vender algunas monedas de las que comenta de esas mint famosas y voy al compro-oro, alguno cree que me va a pagar mas porque tengan esos dibujitos.

En los compro-oro, tienen en el mostrador una relacion actualizada de los MPs por kilataje y a que precio pagan el gramo y punto, el que este de acuerdo pues vendera, siempre algo mas bajo de cómo este ese dia el precio de los metales.

Eso en la actualidad, cuando vengan cosas chulisimas, creemos que nos van a comprar los MPs con un chasquido de dedos, y ahí lo dejo…………….*


----------



## OBDC (12 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Naturalmente que si, una medalla, una moneda, un lingote, etc. con una onza de plata 999, es lo mismo, no deja de ser plata.
> 
> A ver tengo un problema y me urge vender algunas monedas de las que comenta de esas mint famosas y voy al compro-oro, alguno cree que me va a pagar mas porque tengan esos dibujitos.
> 
> ...



Exacto, un chasquido de dedos y un vale para Mercarroña si los pillas generosos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A propósito de las onzas Diosa de Europa y Oso & Toro de Tokelau:



En Andorrano no sale precio de recompra para esas monedas / lingotes, igual es por el tema ese que no pueden dar 100% seguridad que es plata pura.


----------



## la mano negra (13 Oct 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Al final una onza no deja de ser eso, 31,1 gramos de plata.
> Pagar más por un dibujito concreto queda bajo criterio de cada cual.



Al principio se volverán escasas las de dibujitos chulos . Luego se volverán escasas las que tengan los dibujitos menos chulos . Luego se volverán escasas las monedas en general , cualesquiera que sean . Luego se volverán escasas las medallas de cecas privadas . Luego se volverán escasas las monedas viejas usadas y con muy mal aspecto , la plata chatarra. Luego se volverán escasos los lingotes de formato pequeño . Luego se volverán escasos los lingotes de formato grande . Y así , poco a poco , irán desapareciendo los MP de la circulación sin que ustedes se percaten de ello pese a estar viéndolo delante de sus propias narices. Y cuando ya no haya nada que rebañar , les entrará el pánico y decidirán hacer algo . Ya será tarde.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Al principio se volverán escasas las de dibujitos chulos . Luego se volverán escasas las que tengan los dibujitos menos chulos . Luego se volverán escasas las monedas en general , cualesquiera que sean . Luego se volverán escasas las medallas de cecas privadas . Luego se volverán escasas las monedas viejas usadas y con muy mal aspecto , la plata chatarra. Luego se volverán escasos los lingotes de formato pequeño . Luego se volverán escasos los lingotes de formato grande . Y así , poco a poco , irán desapareciendo los MP de la circulación sin que ustedes se percaten de ello pese a estar viéndolo delante de sus propias narices. Y cuando ya no haya nada que rebañar , les entrará el pánico y decidirán hacer algo . Ya será tarde.




Tambien se volveran escasas las latas de comida y para entonces ya no podran hacer nada los que tengan plata, dame tu bolsa con 20 kg de plata y te dare mi lata de 70 centimos de pate de cerdo, no esta bolsa vale al menos 100.000 euros, tu pate vale 70 centimos.
Entonces veran como no hay una segunda oportunidad abrire el pate me comere de un lameton media lata y la otra media se la echare al perro.

Tras eso hare como el lagarto de comodo, volvere a la semana para recoger la bolsa de plata de las frias manos del que no quiso la lata de pate y ha muerto de hambre.


----------



## Gusman (13 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tambien se volveran escasas las latas de comida y para entonces ya no podran hacer nada los que tengan plata, dame tu bolsa con 20 kg de plata y te dare mi lata de 70 centimos de pate de cerdo, no esta bolsa vale al menos 100.000 euros, tu pate vale 70 centimos.
> Entonces veran como no hay una segunda oportunidad abrire el pate me comere de un lameton media lata y la otra media se la echare al perro.
> 
> Tras eso hare como el lagarto de comodo, volvere a la semana para recoger la bolsa de plata de las frias manos del que no quiso la lata de pate y ha muerto de hambre.



Eres un ser muy fantasioso , miserable y ruin.
Tus vecinos y familiares tienen suerte de que estes ahí, jajajaja. 
De amigos no digo nada porque es evidente que no tienes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Eres un ser muy fantasioso , miserable y ruin.
> Tus vecinos y familiares tienen suerte de que estes ahí, jajajaja.
> De amigos no digo nada porque es evidente que no tienes.



tengo amigos que son como yo, de esos amigos hay un 50% de los cuales tendre que cuidarme en caso de conflicto, asi como tendran que cuidarse ellos de mi, en caso de conflicto segun sea la cosa igual voy a por alguno de esos y me desquito.

Buena panda de miserables y ruines nos hemos juntado por aqui, dios los cria y ellos se juntan, asi que en esto si llevas razon.

Hay otro 50% con los que quizas me podria llevar bien pero igual tambien acaba la cosa jodida.

A los familiares los dejaria a su suerte, yo no puedo estar pendiente ni tampoco debo de estarlo de gente que veo dos veces al año si es que los veo, ademas de que luego son autenticos parasitos si les dejas que te parasiten, cuando lo de las mascarillas tuve el detalle de dar unas pocas y aconsejar que compraran unos dias antes de la encerrona, tambien lo hice sabiendo que venia todo eso definitivamente, quise ir a disfrutar sabiendo que ya era todo casi al 99%, en esos momentos se reian de mi y parece que hablaban a mis espaldas como si fuera un loco, unos dias mas tarde estaban todos llamando pidiendo mascarillas de forma mas o menos clara.

Cuando les avise de donde quedaban para que fueran a comprar bien que no fueron, luego si pueden viene el bicho y te dejan a ti sin ninguna si por ellos fuera.

Si llega el kaos dependiendo de la mala leche con la que me pille hare un par de ataques selectivos a amigos, por ejemplo el amigo que gaseo con spray pimienta a una muchacha el dia que ligue con ella y el se quedo a dos velas ( historia veridica, el joputa envidioso tiro spray pimienta ) casi acaba ahogandose la muchacha, no se como pude evitar que acabara el otro desgraciado denunciado

Los amigos envidiosos que dicen que vendo droga por que aparezco con un coche nuevo o me compro otro piso o me dejo una pasta en una scort y en otra y en otra.........

Yo tengo amigos para salir y entrar, dar una vuelta, entretenerme, ir a jugar a X cosa, hace años aprendi que era mejor ser pragmatico y dejarse de tonterias, no te vas a pelear con todo el mundo como hacen otros, pues te llevas lo bien que puedas y te entretienes, pero amigos, amigos, amigos, eso es muy complicado, cada uno mira por el mismo.

Tenemos otro amigo que se enteraba de puestos muy buenos de trabajo y nunca le decia nada a nadie, a este voy a ir a darle yo atun si hay una hambruna ?

Habia otro que se enteraba de chollos en historias de pisos, locales, solo lo contaba cuando ya estaba lo que fuera vendido.

Asi mas o menos todos.

Al final tengo yo mas nobleza que el 99% de todos estos, tengo mas detalles que ellos y las cosas las digo de frente.


----------



## OBDC (13 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Eres un ser muy fantasioso , miserable y ruin.
> Tus vecinos y familiares tienen suerte de que estes ahí, jajajaja.
> De amigos no digo nada porque es evidente que no tienes.



Felicidades!!!!.
Lo conseguiste, pero supongo que te habrá tocado pensar un rato como hacerlo....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (13 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tengo amigos que son como yo, de esos amigos hay un 50% de los cuales tendre que cuidarme en caso de conflicto, asi como tendran que cuidarse ellos de mi, en caso de conflicto segun sea la cosa igual voy a por alguno de esos y me desquito.
> 
> Buena panda de miserables y ruines nos hemos juntado por aqui, dios los cria y ellos se juntan, asi que en esto si llevas razon.
> 
> ...



A ti se te ve venir, no engañas a nadie.
Prefiero un cabron honesto que un santo sinvergüenza.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (13 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Felicidades!!!!.
> Lo conseguiste, pero supongo que te habrá tocado pensar un rato como hacerlo....
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Menudo chapero estas hecho. No tardas ni 5 minutos en defender a tus novios.
O son tus multis?


----------



## OBDC (13 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Menudo chapero estas hecho. No tardas ni 5 minutos en defender a tus novios.
> O son tus multis?



La resistencia a pensamientos homosexuales no te dura ni 5 minutos.
Cuando vas a dormir seguro que cuentas pollas.
Asume que te genera curiosidad, asúmelo como algo normal. Lo dicen en todos lados; pensar en pollas no es delito. Es más, hasta quizás puedas conseguir una paguita y poder poner climatizacion en la chabola.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Oct 2022)

Que si chinos guarros, que si chinos tlamposos, que si gingante con pies de barro. Pero mientras tanto ellos se están llevando nuestro oro. Luego vamos a llorar como nuestros amigos panchis con su "devuelvanos el oro que nos robaron"


----------



## Somedus (14 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> A los familiares los dejaria a su suerte, yo no puedo estar pendiente ni tampoco debo de estarlo de gente que veo dos veces al año si es que los veo, ademas de que luego son autenticos parasitos si les dejas que te parasiten, cuando lo de las mascarillas tuve el detalle de dar unas pocas y aconsejar que compraran unos dias antes de la encerrona, tambien lo hice sabiendo que venia todo eso definitivamente, quise ir a disfrutar sabiendo que ya era todo casi al 99%, en esos momentos se reian de mi y parece que hablaban a mis espaldas como si fuera un loco, unos dias mas tarde estaban todos llamando pidiendo mascarillas de forma mas o menos clara.



P

Pues tus familiares dejan bastante claro que eran subnormales. Porque se tragaron el cuento enterito. Yo no compré una mascarilla en mi vida. Las que utilicé por obligación fueron pagadas todas por mi empresa. Conmigo ibas a hacer un negocio cojonudo acaparando mascarillas.


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Que si chinos guarros, que si chinos tlamposos, que si gingante con pies de barro. Pero mientras tanto ellos se están llevando nuestro oro. Luego vamos a llorar como nuestros amigos panchis con su "devuelvanos el oro que nos robaron"



No nos lo están robando, se lo estamos regalando. Me recuerda a cuando los ingleses se llevaban las pieles y el oro a cambio de cuentas o espejos


----------



## Daviot (14 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> A propósito de las onzas Diosa de Europa y Oso & Toro de Tokelau:



Hombre, pues yo compré unas cuantas de la Diosa Europa a lomos de Zeus encarnado en un toro blanco para que la parienta no lo pillara y la verdad que por ejemplo a los canguros de la Perth Mint les da mil vueltas y creo que a otras también.

No he observado que tengan problemas de manchas de leche como sí presentan muchas de las monedas de supuestas reputadas Mints. A ver si alguno más que las haya comprado puede decirnos si le han dado problemas en este sentido o no.

Eso sí la del oso y el toro no la quiero ni regalada.


----------



## Gusman (14 Oct 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Hombre, pues yo compré unas cuantas de la Diosa Europa a lomos de Zeus encarnado en un toro blanco para que la parienta no lo pillara y la verdad que por ejemplo a los canguros de la Perth Mint les da mil vueltas y creo que a otras también.
> 
> No he observado que tengan problemas de manchas de leche como sí presentan muchas de las monedas de supuestas reputadas Mints. A ver si alguno más que las haya comprado puede decirnos si le han dado problemas en este sentido o no.
> 
> Eso sí la del oso y el toro no la quiero ni regalada.



Me sumo a tu comentario y añado que maples, filas, etc, hay replicas bastante bien hechas del alliexpress por apenas 1 o 2 euros y que a los novatos se las cuelan como no se anden con ojo y las pesen.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## asqueado (14 Oct 2022)

*Yo tengo una opinion particular sobre los Mps

Leo que la plata se ha puesto muy cara, que hay que comprar oro y mas oro, y cuanto mas grande sea la pieza mejor

Durante mis años de metalero, para mi tanto el oro como la plata estan carisimos, a como lo compraba, pero estoy servido desde hace muchos años.

Lo que hay que pensar es a que vamos a destinar esos metales que vamos comprando y para que nos pueden servir.

Por las historias que me contaban algunos de mis familiares, durante y despues de la GC y por lo que he visto con mis propios ojos, hay que saber administrarlos y para que nos pueden servir.

Los metales preciosos han salvado muchas vidas, y cuando digo salvar muchas vidas, me refiero a que han podido sobornar a gente de uniformes para salir de un pais a otro, o bien haciendo cambalaches o cambio por alimentos o articulos de primera necesidad.

Si vienen tiempos chulisimos en general, creen que vais a poder vender como ahora se hace, o daros lo que pidais por una onza de au, o la vais a entregar por algunos alimentos.

Creen vds que van existir los compra-oro, o los sitios donde habeis comprado los mismos y van a realizar una recompra.

Creen que si venden algo el papel fiat valdra para algo o no servira ni para limpiarse el trasero. 

Me contaron que en la guerra de los Balcanes 1990-2001, las unicas monedas que circulaban eran los metales preciosos.

Y asi podria seguir diciendo una serie de preguntas y respuestas dificiles de predecir.

Yo tengo mas ag que au y muy fracionado.

En los años 60, acompañe a mi madre a la carniceria donde siempre realizaba las compras y no tuvo nada mas que decir a viva voz a todos los presentes, que mi padre habia traido doce monedas de plata de 100 pesetas, pues el carnicero no tardo ni dos segundos en decirle que se las trajera todas que podria pagarle con las mismas. ( A la salida del local, ya la tuve con ella)

Y ahora mas recientemente con las monedas de 12 euros de ag, que con algunas hasta ciertos años se podian pagar con ellas.

Asi que los que entran en este hilo de mps deberian de leer y muchos mas que hay en el foro, y ver para que van a destinar sus compras, aun recuerdo el fracaso de mas de uno de hace unos años cuando creian que se pondrian ricos .

Esta es mi opinion y asi la expreso, y en mi cabeza me surgen decenas de preguntas, sin respuestas.*


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

Los que piensan que se van a hacer ricos con los MPs físicos se equivocan. En los tiempos que vienen todo pierde salvo lo más necesario: alimentos, energía y medicinas, ese será el verdadero oro, el problema es que no se pueden acumular. 
Los MPs servirán de despensa para cambiarlos por esos productos perdiendo en el cambio.
El fiat servirá para limpiarse el culo


----------



## L'omertá (14 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Yo tengo una opinion particular sobre los Mps
> 
> Leo que la plata se ha puesto muy cara, que hay que comprar oro y mas oro, y cuanto mas grande sea la pieza mejor
> 
> ...



Eres la poya, Asqueado. Gracias por participar tus aportes siempre silencian, asombran y enseñan. Un abrazo.

PS: hace años que acepto metales como forma de pago en mi trabajo, pocos pues no se estila pero si con quien... se sabe.


----------



## asqueado (14 Oct 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Eres la poya, Asqueado. Gracias por participar tus aportes siempre silencian, asombran y enseñan. Un abrazo.
> 
> PS: hace años que acepto metales como forma de pago en mi trabajo, pocos pues no se estila pero si con quien... se sabe.




*Gracias, mis conocimientos son los años y la experiencia ha sido la calle y mi trabajo.
La mayoria de vosotros teneis estudios y cuando quiero decir algo espero que me entendais, porque por aqui entra el enemigo, yo solo tengo graduado escolar que me saque con mas de 50 años que tenia. siempre he querido superarme, comence a trabajar con 12 añitos porque tenia que ayudar a mi familia y a veces no se expresarme como haceis vosotros y podia decir y contaros infinidad de casos, el que hizo la ley, tambien se hace la trampa, y no me quiero buscar problemas.
Haces bien en acumular metales, como tu haces, hay mucha gente que asi lo hace a cambio de sus servicios, porque se han dado cuenta, porque el dinero fiat no vale nada, que la realidad del dinero son los metales preciosos.
Alguien se ha puesto pensar de que si la UE va a tomar viento y pienso y no se si lo vere que explosiona, que valdran los euros, pasara igual que el dinero de la republica, que no valia absolutamente nada, ni para limpiarse el trasero y con el nuevo tampoco tenian mucha confianza.
Eso pasa igual que con los precios de los alimentos frescos, hace muchisimos años que siempre compro al agricultor, en lugar de tirar para la derecha, tiro para la izquierda y me llego a esas huertas donde puedes comprar de todo de temporada y por menos de la mitad de lo que vale en los super y tiendas. Mira tu sabes lo que es llegar y decir que es lo que me puedes coger hoy y que me puedas vender y vaya a la mata y te coja lo que le pidas y te ahorras mucho dinero y cuando tienes confianza con ellos, te dicen que esto va a explotar, nos estan robando por la cara la inflacion que dice no es verdadera, es el doble de lo que dicen, nunca ningun gobierno dice la verdad, porque le va la subida a los pensionistas y trabajadores, mira te subo algunas fotos para que veas lo que compraba y me traia a mi casa, mientras en los grandes almacenes todo esta mas del doble y triple de lo que me habia costado, y asi ayudas al agricultor.
Pues asi hay que hacer con los metales, comprar cuando esten mas baratos, porque estan manipulados, pero hay que aprovechar esos momentos que bajan por diferentes motivos y olvidarse de ellos, a no ser que te haga falta por algun motivo importante, si sois jovenes y pase el tiempo me comprendereis.*


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

Una muestra de lo anterior:








Comprar alimentos en Almería es un 14,4% más caro que hace un año


Los precios, de media, bajan un 0,5% en septiembre aunque siguen estando un 8,5% por encima que en 2021; sin embargo, la alimentación sigue encareciéndose y lo hace un 0,5% en el último mes




www.diariodealmeria.es


----------



## asqueado (14 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Que si chinos guarros, que si chinos tlamposos, que si gingante con pies de barro. Pero mientras tanto ellos se están llevando nuestro oro. Luego vamos a llorar como nuestros amigos panchis con su "devuelvanos el oro que nos robaron"




Con relacion a lo que comenta sobre que el oro se va para Suiza, tengo que decir que si es verdad.

Pero no solo el oro, si no tambien la plata.

El compro-oro tiene que tener un libro donde tiene que anotar, las comprar efectuadas, kilataje y descripcion de como es, peso, nombre y apellidos y DNI, para control policial, y tiene que tenerlo un tiempo a disposicion de la autoridad. Ahora que cada uno se monte su pelicula, no voy a decir nada mas.

Cada cierto tiempo los hombres de negro se pasan por el local, para recoger la mercancia que tenga y le dan precio de ello, generalmente siempre a la baja y bastante y se lo llevan a la refinerias que hay Suiza.

La entrega es en bruto y si se funde descuentan la merma que tiene cualquier fundicion.


----------



## ELOS (14 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Los que piensan que se van a hacer ricos con los MPs físicos se equivocan. En los tiempos que vienen todo pierde salvo lo más necesario: alimentos, energía y medicinas, ese será el verdadero oro, el problema es que no se pueden acumular.
> Los MPs servirán de despensa para cambiarlos por esos productos perdiendo en el cambio.
> El fiat servirá para limpiarse el culo



De acuerdo contigo, pero una onza de plata es como "una pila cargada". Ya está extraída y lista para su posible uso industrial.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (16 Oct 2022)

Negocios TV habla de „conversaciones sobre la vuelta del rublo al patrón oro“. No sé exactamente cuál es la fuente:


----------



## mr nobody (17 Oct 2022)

horeros, cuando los metales hagan respaldo del dinero, a que precio nos ponemos?


----------



## OBDC (17 Oct 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> horeros, cuando los metales hagan respaldo del dinero, a que precio nos ponemos?



Ruega que baje el oro, porque si sube es que la inflación va a destrozar tu vida y todo tu entorno. No habrá horo suficiente para comer una paella a orillas del Mediterráneo durante años.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (18 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ruega que baje el oro, porque si sube es que la inflación va a destrozar tu vida y todo tu entorno. No habrá horo suficiente para comer una paella a orillas del Mediterráneo durante años.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Tranquilo que tu podras seguir disfrutando en chueca de tus bacaANALES, jajajaja.


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tranquilo que tu podras seguir disfrutando en chueca de tus bacaANALES, jajajaja.




En el otro post controlaste imaginar pollas y culos masculinos, pero aquí ya no.
Algún día vas a reventar, no puedes dejar de pensar en mariconadas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tranquilo que tu podras seguir disfrutando en chueca de tus bacaANALES, jajajaja.



Como llevas hoy tus pensamientos? Cuéntanos.....

Ahora entiendo porque eres prorruso.








Los controvertidos tratamientos que médicos usan en Rusia para "curar la homosexualidad" - BBC News Mundo


Hipnosis, antidepresivos y hasta agua bendita son algunas de las terapias con las que doctores y religiosos prometen convertir gays en heterosexuales en Rusia.




www.bbc.com




A ver si tienes suerte y el tratamiento te da resultado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Gusman (18 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Como llevas hoy tus pensamientos? Cuéntanos.....
> 
> Ahora entiendo porque eres prorruso.
> 
> ...



Por eso eres antiruso. Eres gayer....


----------



## OBDC (18 Oct 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Por eso eres antiruso. Eres gayer....



Antiruso se escribe antirruso.
La r en el medio suena suave, solo es fuerte en el principio de una palabra.
Soy antirruso, pero prorrusa.....la verdad que los rusos no me motivan, pero sus mujeres bastante.
Que tal el tratamiento?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Oct 2022)

Parece que está permitido hacer spam en el foro.

Pues si alguien quiere comprar oro o plata, lo mejor que puede hacer es unirse al grupo mercado de metales, donde podrá contactar con particulares y profesionales en toda España para comprar metales.

Busca en telegram: Mercado de metales.


----------



## vanderwilde (19 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Gracias, mis conocimientos son los años y la experiencia ha sido la calle y mi trabajo.
> La mayoria de vosotros teneis estudios y cuando quiero decir algo espero que me entendais, porque por aqui entra el enemigo, yo solo tengo graduado escolar que me saque con mas de 50 años que tenia. siempre he querido superarme, comence a trabajar con 12 añitos porque tenia que ayudar a mi familia y a veces no se expresarme como haceis vosotros y podia decir y contaros infinidad de casos, el que hizo la ley, tambien se hace la trampa, y no me quiero buscar problemas.
> Haces bien en acumular metales, como tu haces, hay mucha gente que asi lo hace a cambio de sus servicios, porque se han dado cuenta, porque el dinero fiat no vale nada, que la realidad del dinero son los metales preciosos.
> Alguien se ha puesto pensar de que si la UE va a tomar viento y pienso y no se si lo vere que explosiona, que valdran los euros, pasara igual que el dinero de la republica, que no valia absolutamente nada, ni para limpiarse el trasero y con el nuevo tampoco tenian mucha confianza.
> ...



Tiene usted más vergüenza y se explica mejor que el 90% que conozco que tiene estudios. Estamos en el mismo nivel, de la escuela no pasé.

Yo también me estoy haciendo de oro y plata. A mí me ha dado por los lingotes.

No me fío de los papelitos de colores, de ningún banco, ni de ningún político.

Con la comida pasa igual. Aquí en el pueblo tenemos algunas tiendas donde sueltan las cosas los particulares, y bueno, en algunas hay que hacer hasta cola. Es que esos precios no se encuentran en ningún supermercado.


----------



## asqueado (19 Oct 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Tiene usted más vergüenza y se explica mejor que el 90% que conozco que tiene estudios. Estamos en el mismo nivel, de la escuela no pasé.
> 
> Yo también me estoy haciendo de oro y plata. A mí me ha dado por los lingotes.
> 
> ...




Gracias, pero ten cuidado con los lingotes, deberias de pesarlos a ver si tienen su peso reglamentario, yo tengo lingotes de 1 onza con figuras que me gustaban y hace algunos años, le compre a un proveedor uno de marca muy famosa, pues yo tengo la costumbre de cuando recibo la mercancia, pues si eran duros del mundo, los limpiaba, porque tenian tanta suciedad, mierda y patina que no se podian distinguir y si eran monedas pues las pesaba y media, y si eran lingotes igualmente lo hacia, pues bien venia con mas de tres gramos de deficit, cuando se lo comunique al proveedor no se lo creia, inmediatamente me dijo que se lo devolviera que el pagaba incluso los gastos de reenvio, por supuesto me devolvio el dinero.
Y sobre todo a los que estais empezando, mucho cuidado con las monedas falsas chinas de aliexpress.
Siempre cuando se realizaba una copia, habia que hacerla con caucho y llevar un sistema hasta sacar la misma, pero salian algo mas pequeñas y con menos peso, ahora han sacado un caucho que ya no disminuye la copia que vas a realizar y te sale perfecta con su peso y cualidades.

Falsificaciones han existido en muchas epocas, asi fue el famoso duro sevillano entre el siglo XIX y XX, aqui tienes las historia









Los duros sevillanos, falsos y amados a la vez por coleccionistas y comerciantes


Más de cien años después de su retirada, las monedas de cinco pesetas del último cuarto del siglo XIX no




cronicanumismatica.com







.


----------



## risto mejido (19 Oct 2022)

segun esto , le quedan 76 dias a la plata en bovedas....


----------



## Maifrond (19 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Parece que está permitido hacer spam en el foro.
> 
> Pues si alguien quiere comprar oro o plata, lo mejor que puede hacer es unirse al grupo mercado de metales, donde podrá contactar con particulares y profesionales en toda España para comprar metales.
> 
> *Quien quiera unirse que me pase un privado.*



Un privado y que añadan el número de teléfono ¿verdad?

Pues resulta que se dice que presumiblemente Paraisofiscal, Metalerdo y Penti... pudieran ser quienes gestionan el roñoso grupo de Telegram “Mercado de Metales”, aunque en realidad se comenta por ahí que es uno con sus multis ¿o no? como la Santísima Trinidad. Un tío oscuro que lo hace desde el pseudónimo genérico del grupo.

Un grupo de poco más de 500 almas donde salvando tres anuncios potencialmente interesantes, el resto se dedica a publicar anuncios de venta totalmente desproporcionados y alejados del precio de mercado. He visto tiendas de metales en las que se pueden adquirir los mismos productos, con la garantía que éstas dan, amén de su factura, muy por debajo de lo que allí se publica. Ejemplo las dos últimas piezas, una Liberty y un Bisonte de 2018 a 1900 euros, no son años raros, en tienda ahora están en 1790 euros, y así todo. Parece que tienes interés en que se sigan inflando los precios ¿qué tramas moreno?

Pues bien, el Sr. Propietario de dicho grupito, no ha tenido mejor idea que desde hace un par de semanas, tal y como comentó a todos sus parroquianos, solicitar a los nuevos miembros su número de teléfono para verificar que el perfil es auténtico. Lógico, uno se abre cuenta de Telegram para pasar desapercibido y lo primero que hace es facilitar el número de teléfono a un perfil anónimo para que le tenga en un listado como “perfil verificado metalero”. Viva la protección de datos y tal y tal.

Meta lerdo, otra cosita, está muy mal subir bibliografía protegida por determinados derechos, a ver si te van a chapar el chiringo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Oct 2022)

Llha ?...


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Llha ?...



No, todavía no se pegaron el navajazo...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Un privado y que añadan el número de teléfono ¿verdad?
> 
> Pues resulta que se dice que presumiblemente Paraisofiscal, Metalerdo y Penti... pudieran ser quienes gestionan el roñoso grupo de Telegram “Mercado de Metales”, aunque en realidad se comenta por ahí que es uno con sus multis ¿o no? como la Santísima Trinidad. Un tío oscuro que lo hace desde el pseudónimo genérico del grupo.
> 
> ...




Para que piensas que podrian querer ese numero de telefono ?

Podria ser por si alguien osa decir que en X tienda venden mas barato sin factura ? por ejemplo....


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Para que piensas que podrian querer ese numero de telefono ?
> 
> Podria ser por si alguien osa decir que en X tienda venden mas barato sin factura ? por ejemplo....



O tan sencillo como tener la disidencia controlada....
Al final es como con las criptos, tener la secuencia de movimientos controlados.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> O tan sencillo como tener la disidencia controlada....
> Al final es como con las criptos, tener la secuencia de movimientos controlados.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Pero eso ya se sabia que es lo que querian hacer, montar un chiringuito en un canal con 10 palmeros que en realidad serian dos haciendose pasar por 10 dando miedo, dando moral, contando historiones para asustar con intencion de vender metales a los otros 40 o 50 que puedan estar en ese canal y si son 500 en vez de 40 pues mejor, mas pardillos a los que ir vendiendo.


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero eso ya se sabia que es lo que querian hacer, montar un chiringuito en un canal con 10 palmeros que en realidad serian dos haciendose pasar por 10 dando miedo, dando moral, contando historiones para asustar con intencion de vender metales a los otros 40 o 50 que puedan estar en ese canal y si son 500 en vez de 40 pues mejor, mas pardillos a los que ir vendiendo.



Y el que no esté de acuerdo garrotazo y listo.
Lo que no saben es quien soy yo en el grupo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y el que no esté de acuerdo garrotazo y listo.
> Lo que no saben es quien soy yo en el grupo.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.




Ya estas metido ? Ademas seguro que con varios numeros verdad ? yo tengo incluso numeros a nombre de Marroquis para estas cosillas lo que pasa que no tengo ganas ahora mismo de estas historias, estoy intentando ver si apruebo este año el tema de caballero, tengo mucha ilusion en dar palos en cuanto comiencen las protestas por la ruina que viene, el precio del oro y la plata van a ser lo de menos como comentabas tu el otro dia.


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ya estas metido ? Ademas seguro que con varios numeros verdad ? yo tengo incluso numeros a nombre de Marroquis para estas cosillas lo que pasa que no tengo ganas ahora mismo de estas historias, estoy intentando ver si apruebo este año el tema de caballero, tengo mucha ilusion en dar palos en cuanto comiencen las protestas por la ruina que viene, el precio del oro y la plata van a ser lo de menos como comentabas tu el otro dia.



El único metal que va a valer algo es el plomo en capsulas. Solo con mostrar una hasta se arrancan los dientes de oro para dártelos.
Haces bien meterte de caballero caballero, podrás tener acceso al plomo encapsulado sin problemas...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Muttley (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## TomBolillo (19 Oct 2022)

Que limpio se queda el hilo cuando inicias sesión, desaparecen los mensajes del trio alegría hablando majaderías y dándose zankitos entre ellos mismos.


----------



## FranMen (19 Oct 2022)

Seguramente será para compensar la rotación de la Tierra 




__





Gold Is Migrating From West To East | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Atolladero (19 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Agradezco tu labor y coincido con la mayor parte de tus propuestas pero por ponerte varios peros y que no todo sean halagos:

- No utilizar el inglés en vano, es una herramienta más del globalismo y de las más destructivas.
- Propones volver al liberalismo, fuente de todos nuestros males actuales. Tu aproximación al tema está hecha desde principios liberales. Como ya te ha señalado alguien en youtube, intencionadamente ha quedado excluida la forma de gobierno de la monarquía, en cambio si que aparece el absolutismo.
- La civilización occidental no existe, existe el cristianismo y su heredero el catolicismo, tenemos a lo ortodoxos por otro lado y a lo que tu llamas civilización occidental que es la expresión de los anglos y germanos protestantes, imperante ya más de 200 años.
- La patria no aparece por ningún lado y hablas sólo de estado, típico una vez más de un liberal.

Concluyendo que si hay que volver a un punto de partida, este sólo puede ser al mundo católico-hispano y que les follen a los liberales que son los que nos han traído hasta aquí.


----------



## Muttley (19 Oct 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Agradezco tu labor y coincido con la mayor parte de tus propuestas pero por ponerte varios peros y que no todo sean halagos:
> 
> - No utilizar el inglés en vano, es una herramienta más del globalismo y de las más destructivas.
> - Propones volver al liberalismo, fuente de todos nuestros males actuales. Tu aproximación al tema está hecha desde principios liberales. Como ya te ha señalado alguien en youtube, intencionadamente ha quedado excluida la forma de gobierno de la monarquía, en cambio si que aparece el absolutismo.
> ...



Gracuas por las críticas.
Tengo que disculparme por lo del inglés, el trabajo original lo escribí en inglés y me cuesta horrores transmitirlo en cristiano.
No propongo el liberalismo como tal. Señalo la zona Que creo que puede estar en equilibrio, quizá tiro más hacía el minarquismo que al liberalismo.
Mi opinión es que La iglesia Cristiana tradicional es la custodia de la civilización occidental tal y como la entendemos. De su cultura. De ahí los ataques hacia la misma. Y tiene un valor más allá que la propiamente de la fe. Por eso los ataques furibundos.


----------



## OBDC (19 Oct 2022)

Vaya, entramos en terrenos no tangibles en un hilo de tangibles.
Me parce bastante mejor que estar continuamente insuflando al personal para que compre oro.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## risto mejido (19 Oct 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Agradezco tu labor y coincido con la mayor parte de tus propuestas pero por ponerte varios peros y que no todo sean halagos:
> 
> - No utilizar el inglés en vano, es una herramienta más del globalismo y de las más destructivas.
> - Propones volver al liberalismo, fuente de todos nuestros males actuales. Tu aproximación al tema está hecha desde principios liberales. Como ya te ha señalado alguien en youtube, intencionadamente ha quedado excluida la forma de gobierno de la monarquía, en cambio si que aparece el absolutismo.
> ...



No tengo nada que criticar a mutley, le sigo con mucho interés ,pero estoy de àcuedo en lo que dices


----------



## L'omertá (19 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Gracuas por las críticas.
> Tengo que disculparme por lo del inglés, el trabajo original lo escribí en inglés y me cuesta horrores transmitirlo en cristiano.
> No propongo el liberalismo como tal. Señalo la zona Que creo que puede estar en equilibrio, quizá tiro más hacía el minarquismo que al liberalismo.
> *Mi opinión es que La iglesia Cristiana tradicional es la custodia de la civilización occidental tal y como la entendemos. De su cultura. De ahí los ataques hacia la misma. Y tiene un valor más allá que la propiamente de la fe. Por eso los ataques furibundos.*



Aplauso.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (20 Oct 2022)

esto no puede durar mucho mas, lo malo es que antes que pase , liaran una guerra para taparlo


----------



## JgMartin (20 Oct 2022)

Duda de novato. Lo del límite de 1000€ para no identificarse qué implica? La tienda se lo notifica a hacienda si superas esa cifra?


----------



## risto mejido (20 Oct 2022)

JgMartin dijo:


> Duda de novato. Lo del límite de 1000€ para no identificarse qué implica? La tienda se lo notifica a hacienda si superas esa cifra?



no, si es de mas de 1000 euros el comercio esta obligado a hacer factura y esa factura como es normal, esta a disposicion de hacienda si quiere saber algo lo tiene muy facil, si son compras de menos de 1000 euros puedes pedir tiket de compra y ya esta


----------



## risto mejido (20 Oct 2022)

añado por eso seria la bajada de ventas de monedas de onza y el boom de monedas de 20 francos, libras y alfonsinas, valen entre 300 - 500 euros y hasta que lleguen a los 1000 les queda un poco


----------



## risto mejido (20 Oct 2022)

*El oro como dinero natural*





POR TYLER DURDEN
JUEVES, 20 DE OCTUBRE DE 2022 - 12:30
_Escrito por James Turk a través del Instituto Mises,_


> _“La Tierra nos habla a través de los elementos de la naturaleza. En cada cosa natural, podemos encontrar un mensaje oculto y poderoso”.
> - Ralph Waldo Emerson_



Cada elemento natural con el que se ha dotado a la tierra tiene una utilidad, un propósito. Si escuchamos al oro, su mensaje es alto y claro: el oro es dinero. Servir como dinero natural es el propósito más elevado del oro.

Los inversores se han dado por vencidos con una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY
El avance de la civilización demuestra que la naturaleza a lo largo de los siglos, para nuestra buena fortuna, ha proporcionado todo lo que la humanidad necesita para progresar, incluido el dinero. Pocos hoy, sin embargo, entienden el dinero como ha existido desde la prehistoria y como se percibía hasta los albores del siglo XX. Desde el comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial en 1914, se han abandonado los principios tradicionales. La humanidad se ha cautivado con los sustitutos del dinero como las monedas nacionales y, más recientemente, las criptomonedas que circulan en lugar del dinero, y posteriormente la gente ha perdido de vista el dinero natural en sí.

*El oro es dinero natural*
Aunque el oro en estos días rara vez circula como moneda debido a las restricciones e impedimentos impuestos por el gobierno, el oro aún conserva todas las características que explican por qué la humanidad en la prehistoria lo eligió como dinero. El oro es dinero natural, o dicho de otro modo, el dinero de la naturaleza es el oro, lo cual queda bien ilustrado en el siguiente gráfico que presenta el precio del crudo medido en cuatro monedas diferentes a partir de una base de 100.

*Un gramo o una onza de oro compra esencialmente la misma cantidad de petróleo crudo hoy que en cualquier momento durante las últimas siete décadas. *Elegí el petróleo a propósito porque la energía que proporciona es esencial para nuestro nivel de vida.
Usar oro para medir el precio de otros productos básicos tiene un resultado similar, pero no el precio de los productos manufacturados. Tienden a disminuir con el tiempo porque los avances tecnológicos conducen a un aumento de la eficiencia de la producción. Un ejemplo obvio son los chips de computadora, cuyo precio ha caído drásticamente en las últimas décadas, pero que aún son rentables para las empresas que los fabrican y venden.
*El oro preserva el poder adquisitivo, que es uno de los requisitos clave del dinero. Como se ilustra en el gráfico anterior, es un resultado que ninguna moneda nacional puede igualar.*
Otro requisito del dinero es permitir un cálculo económico sólido, que solo es posible cuando se utiliza una unidad de cuenta constante e invariable para medir los precios a lo largo del tiempo. El oro cumple esta función perfectamente porque es el único elemento en el universo conocido que es eterno y no está sujeto a descomposición o degradación. Un gramo de oro hoy es idéntico a un gramo de oro extraído por los romanos.
Las características naturales del oro que cumplen los dos requisitos del dinero mencionados anteriormente explican por qué se acumula el oro. Las mercancías se consumen y desaparecen, pero por ser dinero, todo el oro extraído a lo largo de la historia sigue existiendo en su stock de superficie, salvo el peso intrascendente perdido en los naufragios y por la abrasión de las monedas.
*La bolsa de oro*
Se estima que existió una reserva de oro de 297 toneladas en 1492, cuando comenzó el mantenimiento de registros generalmente confiables de producción y existencias. Ese peso de oro cuando se visualiza comprende un cubo de 4,3 pies (131 cm) por lado para un total de 79,5 pies cúbicos, lo que equivale al volumen del espacio que abarca una pequeña mesa de cocina. El cubo de hoy casi se deslizaría bajo los arcos de la Torre Eiffel.
El oro no es valioso porque es raro. Existe mucho oro que aún no se ha extraído en tierra, bajo los océanos e incluso extraído del agua del océano cuando las tecnologías estén disponibles para hacer posible esa extracción. El oro es valioso porque es útil pero se extrae (se produce) solo cuando es rentable hacerlo, lo que depende de cómo se haya dispersado el oro en la corteza terrestre cuando se combina con la habilidad de la humanidad, la capacidad financiera y la tecnología disponible necesaria para descubrir, extraer y perfeccionarlo.
*Crecimiento del Stock de Oro Comparado con el Stock de Dólares*
A lo largo de los siglos, el oro se vuelve más difícil de encontrar y extraer, sin embargo, su stock sobre el suelo ha crecido aproximadamente a la misma tasa anual. La tasa anual promedio durante los últimos 529 años es del 1,2 por ciento. Desde 1960 es del 1,8 por ciento, oscilando entre el 1,4 y el 2,2 por ciento.
Las tasas de crecimiento anual del stock (la cantidad total) de dólares desde 1960 varía desde un mínimo del 1 por ciento en 1993 hasta un máximo del 19,1 por ciento en 2020. Esta inconsistencia da como resultado oscilaciones en el stock de dólares que a su vez provoca volatilidad en los precios. expresada en dólares porque no hay suficientes o demasiados dólares circulando en relación con el nivel prevaleciente de actividad económica.
El oro se acerca más que cualquier moneda administrada por un banco central a la hora de lograr la regla del k-porcentaje de Milton Friedman de que la cantidad de moneda debe aumentar a una tasa porcentual constante cada año, independientemente de los ciclos de crédito bancario. La reserva de oro crece aproximadamente al mismo ritmo que la población mundial y la creación de nueva riqueza. En consecuencia, el poder adquisitivo que surge de la interacción de la oferta de oro (su stock sobre el suelo) y la inquebrantable demanda inelástica de oro que existe porque es dinero, hacen que el oro sea especialmente útil para calcular con precisión el precio de los bienes y servicios a lo largo del tiempo. Es una característica que el dólar y otras monedas nacionales no logran igualar debido a que sus tasas de crecimiento anual no son consistentes, lo que provoca fluctuaciones en su stock “superficial”. Desde 1950, el peso de las existencias de oro ha crecido 3,5 veces,
Lo que es más, la tasa de crecimiento de las existencias de dólares desde 1960 ha promediado un 7,1 por ciento, que es cuatro veces mayor que la tasa de crecimiento promedio de las existencias de oro durante este período. Este aumento más rápido de las existencias de dólares está degradando el dólar en relación con el oro, una realidad claramente ilustrada en el gráfico anterior de los precios del petróleo crudo, que plantea un punto importante.
El stock de dólares está controlado por los administradores del sistema bancario. Las crisis bancarias y monetarias recurrentes a lo largo de la historia son el resultado de errores humanos y otras debilidades humanas que inevitablemente destruyen la moneda fiduciaria, como la falta de voluntad para "quitar la ponchera" después de un período de expansión crediticia prolongada. El oro es diferente.
El oro no necesita la gestión de un banco central o un gobierno. El oro es dinero que se administra solo porque el crecimiento de las existencias de oro está controlado por dos fuerzas inmutables: la naturaleza y la minería rentable. Juntos imponen una disciplina en la producción de oro que evita que la ponchera de dinero se desborde, lo cual es un factor clave que explica por qué el oro conserva el poder adquisitivo a lo largo del tiempo.
*La naturaleza esencial del dinero honesto*
La confiabilidad atemporal en la interconexión de la oferta y la demanda de oro distingue al oro de las monedas nacionales al igual que su naturaleza esencial. El oro es tangible; las monedas nacionales son una promesa financiera intangible con riesgo de contraparte. Este riesgo surge porque las promesas se rompen, como se demostró en la crisis financiera de 2008 y en innumerables otras crisis bancarias y de moneda fiduciaria.
El oro es dinero natural que ha servido bien a la humanidad a lo largo de la historia al permitir que las personas alcancen un nivel de vida cada vez más alto. Podemos reflexionar sobre si este resultado resulta de una casualidad fortuita o del diseño inteligente de un creador que dota providencialmente los recursos de la tierra para equipar a la humanidad con dinero natural. Independientemente del origen del oro, que es desconocido, no se puede negar que el oro es dinero y es tan útil hoy como en cualquier otro momento de la historia.


----------



## FranMen (20 Oct 2022)

Así ha quedado un tesoro de monedas de oro encontrado en Alicante tras ser restaurado


Submarinistas hallaron 53 monedas de los siglos IV y V en El Portixol de Xàbia y ahora las han restaurado por completo Así es la moneda de 10 euros española Una moneda de plata por el V Centenario de la muerte de Antonio de Nebrija




www.diariodealmeria.es


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2022)

El inversor que anticipó la vuelta de la inflación avista ahora un cambio de paradigma en la economía


Tras años (décadas) de estabilidad de precios y pocas alteraciones en las tendencias predominantes en la economía y los mercados, todo parece estar cambiando en un espacio muy corto de tiempo. Russell Napier, cofundador de la firma de investigación financiera Eric y profesor honorario de la...



www.eleconomista.es




Le doy la razón en muchas cosas pero tengo muchas matizaciones, sin embargo yo no soy el experto.
Unas divagaciones:
Veo los tipos en el entorno del 4-5% y la inflación en el 6% mucho tiempo. Pocas inversiones superarán la inflación, la mayoría de las que lo hagan será porque irán dopadas por los gobiernos. Las ayudas irán muy dirigidas a los planes súper guay de los gobiernos que nada tienen que ver con la realidad. Las inversiones masivas no nos sacarán del agujero serán caminos con el final tapiado, sumideros de dinero público.
La agenda 2030, la energía verde y toda la parafernalia de las mentes ilusas de los políticos no sustituirán a la cruda realidad y es que toca repartir una tarta más pequeña entre más habitantes. Lo peor es que los de siempre se llevarán la mayor parte y el resto la repartirán de forma arbitraria y poco podremos hacer por ganarnos un trozo más ni aunque lo hagamos bien.
Los salarios seguirán perdiendo poder adquisitivo pues subirán menos que la inflación.
El aumento de la recaudación de los estados no servirá para reducir el déficit pues seguirán aumentando los gastos desproporcionadamente.
La economía real se seguirá reduciendo sustituida por una de fantasía.
La mayoría de la población vivirá pendiente de subvenciones más que de su sueldo.
No creo que bolsa se hunda (que baje al 30% del actual) pero seguirá perdiendo con la inflación como casi todos los negocios.
Incluso los MPS perderán poder adquisitivo frente a los productos más básicos. El que tenga cubiertas las necesidades básicas ganará con ellos para obtener lujos pero esos serán pocos. En cualquier caso, serán de los que menos pierdan.
Por esto no veo que esta situación dure 10-15 años. Cuando la población se de cuenta de que estamos en un bucle intervencionista/empobrecimiento/prohibiciones se vendrá el chiringuito abajo 
Por otra parte tenemos la guerra de Ucrania que, lejos de calmarse, va escalando y todavía no sabemos hasta dónde va a llegar.
Aquí vamos a sufrir y mucho, ya se está viendo algo pero en el tercer mundo va a ser una merienda de negros, también se está viendo con gente muriéndose de hambre.
Tipos del 4-5 hundirán a los endeudados en dólares países de Latinoamérica. Imagino que en esta ocasión no será el FMI quien los salve si no el tito Xi a cambio de alimentos y materias primas.
En Europa nos salvarán las reservas de grasa acumuladas en décadas pero nos tocará una cura de adelgazamiento. No tenemos energía propia suficiente pero al menos tenemos las viviendas, las carreteras, los colegios, los hospitales ya construidos… Nos iremos comiendo la herencia de padres y abuelos.
En este ambiente seguiremos con la gran renuncia que se sumará a los jubilados y el paro juvenil, todos a vivir de ayudas.
Los Estados:


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Oct 2022)

Aquí traigo un par de noticias interesantes:









UAE-based SAM Precious Metals to set up 13 refineries globally


SAM Precious Metals is one of the top gold and silver refineries in the UAE and is globally renowned in the industry with high end and state-of-the-art facilities in Dubai and Egypt




www.zawya.com





Creo que la noticia hay que entenderla dentro del conflicto entre el mercado de oro de Dubai y la LBMA:

1. Tras las acusaciones de "poca transparencia y poco respeto por los derechos humanos" por parte de la LBMA al mercado de Dubai se presionó a Suiza para que a su vez dificultase refinar oro procedente de Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

2. Pese a contar con un elevado número de refinerías de oro en su territorio, el volumen de oro que gestiona el mercado de Dubai supera su capacidad de refinado y eran exportadores de oro a Suiza para ello. Desde las presiones a Suiza ya no he vuelto a ver a Emiratos Árabes Unidos entre los países que aparecen en el informe de aduanas suizo que recoge las importaciones y exportaciones de oro.

3. Emiratos Árabes Unidos anuncia en esa noticia que va a construir 13 refinerías de metales preciosos a nivel mundial que, en mi opinión, tiene como objetivo devolver el golpe a Suiza ya que esas refinerías van a reducir la necesidad de varios países de exportar oro a ese país y, ya de paso, poderse pasar por el forro las posibles acusaciones de "falta de transparencia y respeto a los derechos humanos" que solo son efectivas con la colaboración de Suiza como centro de refinado mundial.

4. Es muy probable que esas refinerías, directamente en los países productores, suministren al mercado de oro de Dubai el oro que refieren allí en vez de acudir a la LBMA. No hace falta que ese oro pase por el "circuito occidental" con sus reglas e imposiciones.

5. La consecuencia es que cada vez menos oro físico va a llegar a los mercados occidentales puesto que son cada vez menos necesarios. Ese oro físico va a faltar en los mercados occidentales en un futuro. Y es precisamente en los mercados de futuros del oro de occidente donde se forma el precio de referencia para el resto.

Dejo un artículo relacionado también con la política respecto al oro. Los acontecimientos deportivos mundiales suelen ser utilizados para lanzar mensajes y tienen un importante elemento geopolítico:









Qatar ramps up its Gold Reserves as FIFA World Cup approaches


Qatar's central bank is rapidly rising the global central bank gold holding table having raised its gold reserves by 600% in the last 8 years.




www.bullionstar.com





También relacionado con el tema de los diferentes mercados del oro, se ve las tensiones en el premium que hay en el precio entre ellos. En China estamos en máximos de premium en seis años:









Chinese Gold Price Premium Hit Highest Levels in Six Years


The spread between gold prices in London and Shanghai has increased significantly during the month. United States Gold News




www.scrapmonster.com





_______________

Noticia curiosa desde Zimbabue donde están encantados con el éxito de su programa de acuñación de monedas de oro para combatir los efectos de la inflación en la economía:



Zimbabwe Makes Banking Changes | Numismatic News



Se plantean también sustituir al banco central por un currency board que estabilice la divisa nacional en base a las reservas de divisas extranjeras existentes y oro. Viendo que tienen bastantes minas, que ofrecen monedas de oro señoreando con la acuñación y que están intentando desincentivar el uso del dólar entre su población, tal vez se planteen estabilizar su divisa a en función de las reservas de oro.

Veremos por dónde van los tiros pero en cualquier caso una evolución curiosa que tal vez sea imitada por otros países si funciona.

___________

Por último, una noticia curiosa ya que da a entender que la masa monetaria rusa depende, al menos en parte, a la cantidad de reservas de oro:









Gold accumulation in reserves not advisable now — Bank of Russia


It is reported that the target support of economic sectors is not in the mandate of the Bank of Russia




tass.com





_________

Esta complicado encontrar noticias desde hace un par de semanas que algo cambio en el algoritmo de Google respecto a temas relacionados con bancos centrales y oro. Hay que buscar con otros términos relacionados y es complicado llegar a algo relevante.

Saludos!


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí traigo un par de noticias interesantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra muestra más de la escisión del mundo en dos polos. Estaría gracioso que Londres siga fijando el precio de algo que no huele. Está claro que se fijará en oriente, EUA/China.
Suiza será puenteada


----------



## FranMen (21 Oct 2022)

https://es.trenddetail.com/noticia/165654.html


Japón vende bonos gusanos para recuperar al yen


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Otra muestra más de la escisión del mundo en dos polos. Estaría gracioso que Londres siga fijando el precio de algo que no huele. Está claro que se fijará en oriente, EUA/China.
> Suiza será puenteada











How China and Russia plan to launch a new currency | Asia Markets


A prominent finance analyst believes China is in the "final stages" of creating a new currency, which could be backed by gold in a partnership with Russia.




www.asiamarkets.com





En la prensa asiática se empieza a hablar de divisa digital respaldada con oro como desafío al dólar... Dos polos monetarios.

Y no es tan diferente en el fondo a la digitalización y tokenizacion del oro que pretende hacer el WGC junto con la LBMA:









A Digital Drive to Reform the $11 Trillion Global Gold Market


The World Gold Council has a plan to make trading more liquid, starting with the $500 billion in gold bars beneath London. Critics say it’ll meet stiff resistance.




www.bloomberg.com





Parece que se preparan ambos polos para un nuevo capítulo de guerra monetaria. Y tanto el oro como su contraparte digital van a tener un papel fundamental.

Guste o no, es inevitable que se cree un token que represente a oro para facilitar su intercambio. Ha ocurrido siempre. 

Lo extraño es la situación actual en la que el token tiene un cambio variable respecto al otro y el precio del oro se forma sin apenas oro físico. Y lo que va a colapsar es esta aberración histórica y se volverá al oro como dinero real y a un token que lo representa para facilitar los intercambios.


----------



## Ulisses (21 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Otra muestra más de la escisión del mundo en dos polos. Estaría gracioso que Londres siga fijando el precio de algo que no huele. Está claro que se fijará en oriente, EUA/China.
> Suiza será puenteada



Puedes fijar el precio mientras puedas imponer la moneda que lo fija.


----------



## Atolladero (21 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> https://es.trenddetail.com/noticia/165654.html
> 
> 
> Japón vende bonos gusanos para recuperar al yen



Muy interesante todo lo que habéis subido últimamente, creo que los japoneses tenían más bonos americanos que los chinos, y claro se les han hinchado las pelotas, estaban pulverizando al yen y tenían esa carta debajo del brazo.




Lo del puenteo de Suiza por serviles a los anglos se les está muy bien, que se jodan.

Hoy la plata ha subido un 3,8%. Esto se pone interesante, el Martes día 2 hay reunión del FOMC, si reculan con la subida de tipos o aflojan, la plata despega. Hasta ese día cautela, pero esto comienza a ser una guerra monetaria a muerte entre los aliados de los putos americanos.

Mientras tanto los indios acopiando plata a espuertas, los chinos ya hicieron los deberes con el oro hace tiempo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> https://es.trenddetail.com/noticia/165654.html
> 
> 
> Japón vende bonos gusanos para recuperar al yen



¿También tú, Bruto? Bueno, en este caso ¿También tú, Takashi?


----------



## FranMen (22 Oct 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿También tú, Bruto? Bueno, en este caso ¿También tú, Takashi?



Falta sólo Longino (Europa) por traicionarle y no tiene pinta de hacerlo


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Oct 2022)

*Tus compras son rastreadas*​

En este breve escrito quiero explicaros de qué forma y hasta qué punto el sistema bancario y todo lo que está detrás de él, controla actualmente todos nuestros movimientos.

Llevan tiempo haciéndonos ver que cada día están más cerca las CBDC (Central Bank Digital Currency), la desaparición del dinero en efectivo, etc…

El asunto es que ese escenario ya existe desde hace tiempo, cada día la población colabora mas y mas con esa economía digital que facilita el control del sistema sobre todos nosotros.

El dinero en su mayor parte ya es digital, el control ya está aquí desde hace bastante tiempo, parece como si las CBDC tan cacareadas simplemente se trataran de un señuelo para despistarnos de la realidad existente.

El estado y los bancos saben cuánto ganamos, dónde vivimos, lo que pagamos de hipoteca o alquiler, gas, luz y agua, lo que nos queda a fin de mes, y todos esos datos, esa información, la utilizan para generar estadísticas con las que manipular nuestras vidas drenando nuestra riqueza y beneficios de la forma más óptima.

El rastro que dejan nuestras tarjetas de crédito, transferencias y domiciliaciones bancarias es en realidad lo que define nuestro perfil personal.

Estos movimientos revelan cuándo cenamos fuera, si preferimos comida china o italiana, si usamos transporte público o privado, si somos adictos a la tecnología o a los deportes, si vamos más al cine o al teatro, a dónde viajamos y cada cuánto, si nos alojamos en albergues o en hoteles de lujo, si compramos en el hipermercado una vez al mes o cada día en las tiendas del barrio.

Aparte de estos 2 enemigos de tu riqueza y libertad (estado y banca), están también los que comercian con la información económica que vas sembrando a diario cada vez que realizas una compra online o un pago mediante tarjeta, PayPal, Etc…

Estos utilizan toda esa información para crear tu perfil de consumidor, con tus gustos y preferencias, haciendo de tu persona un futuro objetivo donde enfocar la publicidad que te llega, a sabiendas de tu posible interés sobre cualquier producto o servicio.

Para ellos no existen las leyes de protección de datos, eso sólo existe para ti.

Tu mismo estás alimentando con tu rastro a la bestia que después te utiliza a ti como producto, sus ganancias siempre salen de ti.

Por eso Google es gratis, te suministran información sesgada de forma gratuita, te adoctrinan sin que te des cuenta, te muestran de forma personalizada (según lo que saben de ti por tus búsquedas), productos y servicios que mágicamente cubren tus necesidades.

Las compras de metales que realizas mediante pagos digitales quedan marcadas con un código MCC que identifica esas compras, ese código permite que con un simple filtrado de datos te identifique al instante como comprador de metales.



*¿Qué tal te parece que la banca y el estado sepa que compras metales?*

El pasado mes de Septiembre aparece esta noticia:

_Un organismo internacional de estándares ha aprobado la creación de un código de categoría comercial para que los minoristas de armas identifiquen las ventas de armas y municiones con tarjeta de crédito.

La Organización Internacional para la Estandarización (ISO), un organismo no gubernamental independiente con sede en Ginebra, Suiza, que crea estándares en varias industrias, incluida la industria de servicios financieros, aprobó el nuevo código de categoría comercial para las tiendas de armas y municiones, según un informe de septiembre. Anuncio del 9 de Amalgamated Bank, un banco con sede en Nueva York que había solicitado a ISO el código de categoría comercial._









▷ Nuevo Código Mercantil Aprobado para Compras con Tarjeta de Armas, Municiones


Un organismo internacional de estándares ha aprobado la creación de un código de categoría comercial para que los minoristas de armas identifiquen las ventas de armas y municiones con tarjeta de crédito. La Organización Internacional para la Estandarización (ISO), un organismo no gubernamental...




noticiasporelmundo.com





Esto quiere decir que todos los estados conocerán qué ciudadanos gastan su dinero en la compra de armas.


*Con los metales ya está sucediendo.*
MCC 5944 es el código que te delata como comprador de metales preciosos.

Si eres un comerciante minorista, posiblemente hayas oído hablar del código MCC. Pero si no sabes lo qué significa este término o para qué se utiliza, es bueno que sigas leyendo porque este tema es importante para ti si eres metalero.

MCC significa Merchant Category Code, es una combinación numérica de cuatro dígitos para clasificar los servicios financieros minoristas y está registrado bajo la norma ISO 18245.

El MCC se utiliza para hacer la clasificación del negocio por el tipo de bienes o servicios suministrados. Estos números son aplicados a un comerciante por la compañía de tarjetas cuando comienza a aceptar este medio de pago en su negocio.

El código de comerciante MCC también es utilizado por las compañías de tarjetas de crédito como Mastercard, Discover, Visa y American Express, que utilizan los códigos de categoría de comerciante para definir las tasas de intercambio que se cobrarán a los comerciantes.

Los códigos de categoría comercial (CCM) son números de cuatro dígitos que el emisor de una tarjeta de crédito utiliza para clasificar las transacciones que los consumidores realizan con una determinada tarjeta. Las marcas de pago utilizan los códigos de categoría comercial para clasificar a los comerciantes y a las empresas según el tipo de bienes o servicios proporcionados, con el fin de seguir y restringir las transacciones.

Los códigos de categoría comercial tienen varias finalidades. A menudo determinan las recompensas que los consumidores reciben por utilizar sus tarjetas de crédito y determinan si una transacción comercial debe ser declarada a Hacienda. Además, determinan el porcentaje de cada transacción que una empresa debe pagar al procesador de la tarjeta de crédito. Los siguientes ejemplos son usos comunes de los códigos de categoría comercial.

Las personas con tarjetas de recompensa suelen ganar más recompensas si conocen sus CCM. Suponga que tiene una tarjeta de crédito que ofrece 5 puntos por cada Euro gastado en restaurantes. La forma en que la compañía de la tarjeta de crédito determina si las transacciones de la tarjeta de crédito tuvieron lugar en un restaurante es mirando los MCC. Si compras un almuerzo en un pequeño establecimiento familiar que combina un restaurante con una tienda de comestibles, y el MCC clasifica el establecimiento como una tienda de comestibles, no ganarás 5 puntos por 1 Eur. en lo que tu pensabas que era una compra en un restaurante.






https://www.mastercard.us/content/dam/mccom/en-us/documents/rules/quick-reference-booklet-merchant-edition.pdf



Si no te interesa tu privacidad, lo más normal es que hayas leído este artículo en diagonal y lo olvides más tarde que pronto.

Para los demás, recordad: el dinero en efectivo es la herramienta principal que te permite tu propio desarrollo apoyándote en la libertad y el anonimato necesarios para evitar que la banca y el estado (aparte de otros actores) se aprovechen de ti y de tu trabajo.

Es muy cómodo pagar con tu tarjeta, tu móvil, tu reloj, pero el sobreprecio que pagas resulta muy caro y siempre deja un rastro.

¿Te gustaría que cada vez que compras algo tuvieras que pagar un sobreprecio del 60%?

¿Cuánto consideras que cuesta tu libertad y privacidad?

*Efectivamente...





*


----------



## Muttley (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Maifrond (22 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Tus compras son rastreadas*
> Las compras de metales que realizas mediante pagos digitales quedan marcadas con un código MCC que identifica esas compras, ese código permite que con un simple filtrado de datos te identifique al instante como comprador de metales.
> *¿Qué tal te parece que la banca y el estado sepa que compras metales?*
> ….
> ...




Ya te lo dije el otro día, no sé qué tramas, moreno. Quizá busques meter miedo y que los compradores acudan a tu maravilloso grupito Telegramero donde los precios al que se ofrecen las piezas están muy, muy, y muy, por encima de mercado.

Decir que el “*MCC 5944 es el código que te delata como comprador de metales preciosos*” denota ríos de ignorancia por tu parte o pudiera ser que persigues determinados intereses, quizá ambos.

Si te hubieses leído la ISO 18245:2003 Retail financial services — Merchant category codes, hubieses podido comprobar que en el anexo titulado Merchant Category Codes (MCC), la clasificación *5944 corresponde a CLOCK, JEWELRY, SILVERWARE OR WATCH STORES*. Que por otra, esta norma es del 2003, casi veinte años han pasado. Como en todo estés tan actualizado, vas fino.

Tu sermón quizá se podría encuadrar en la 5094 PRECIOUS STONES AND METALS, WATCHES AND JEWELRY, pero aun así, tampoco, ya que para ISO la denominación de “precious metals” engloba a …. (no te lo voy a explicar, haz los deberes y busca tú la información).

Oye ¿en qué quedó esa idea de querer cobrar 10 euros al mes a los parroquianos de tu grupo que no participan en el grupo de comentarios? Mira que he leído idioteces en los grupos de Telegram, pero como las que leo en tu canal, ninguna.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (22 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>





¿Compraste joyería o algún lingote de esos?

Tengo entendido que el bullion no se puede sacar legalemte de Tailandia sin tener licencia de exportación, no sé en que me medida se aplica realmente esa ley en el aeropuerto.

Este tío se dedica a vender al extranjero joyas desde Bangkok a través de su web, me pregunto que salida tendría esa joyería en España donde no estamos acostumbrados a un oro tan amarillo.


----------



## Muttley (22 Oct 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿Compraste joyería o algún lingote de esos?
> 
> Tengo entendido que el bullion no se puede sacar legalemte de Tailandia sin tener licencia de exportación, no sé en que me medida se aplica realmente esa ley en el aeropuerto.
> 
> Este tío se dedica a vender al extranjero joyas desde Bangkok a través de su web, me pregunto que salida tendría esa joyería en España donde no estamos acostumbrados a un oro tan amarillo.



No compré.
Supomgo que si es para uso personal y si no es como intermediación comercial o como profesional no hay problema


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> *El oro como dinero natural*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dice lo que todos sabemos aquí, pero muy bien dicho. Salvo la chorrada del párrafo final, pero bueno, es usano.


----------



## Kovaliov (23 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> El inversor que anticipó la vuelta de la inflación avista ahora un cambio de paradigma en la economía
> 
> 
> Tras años (décadas) de estabilidad de precios y pocas alteraciones en las tendencias predominantes en la economía y los mercados, todo parece estar cambiando en un espacio muy corto de tiempo. Russell Napier, cofundador de la firma de investigación financiera Eric y profesor honorario de la...
> ...



Yo veo lo mismo pero con conflictos sociales enormes y represión consecuente. El problema de la inmigración descontrolada es irresoluble con estos políticos y sus ideologías delirantes. Y me refiero a todos los que se sientan en el parlamento. Todos cumplen su función en una parte de la narrativa global. No veo ninguno verdaderamente rupturista. Estoy convencido de que si vox ganase las elecciones con la misma mayoría y poder inmensos que obtuvo Rajoy haría lo mismo que hizo él, que no se sabía para qué quería el poder.


----------



## mk73 (23 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> No compré.
> Supomgo que si es para uso personal y si no es como intermediación comercial o como profesional no hay problema



Es impresionante todo el surtido que hay de oro pero prácticamente sólo hay joyería y lingotes. A mi personalmente no me interesa.
Lo que también sorprende es que plata, hay 0 cero.


----------



## Muttley (23 Oct 2022)

mk73 dijo:


> Es impresionante todo el surtido que hay de oro pero prácticamente sólo hay joyería y lingotes. A mi personalmente no me interesa.
> Lo que también sorprende es que plata, hay 0 cero.



Hay tiendas especialistas en plata, pero muchísimas menos y no localizadas en un área.
Culturalrmte es el oro el que domina.


----------



## kikepm (23 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Para como está la situación mundial y peor todavía, para como se va a poner, una onza a 30 sigue siendo un regalo. Otra cosa es lo que diga una cotización de plata papel totalmente manipulada.



Venía a decir algo parecido. Tal y como están las cosas, una subida del IVA al XX% es una subvención encubierta a los tenedores de plata que han comprado con IVA al 21.

Supongamos que la fiscalidad de la plata sube un 100%, automáticamente todos los que se dedican al comercio suben el precio por onza en un 100%. El mercado oficial y legal de plata (tiendas por internet y físicas) disminuye en la cuantía de compradores que huyen a los nuevos precios que incluyen el IVA al 100%, pero en los mercados secundarios fuera de la legalidad, como los intercambios que se dan en un foro, ocurre un auge ya que los vendedores aceptarán una rebaja sobre el spot+ IVA de un pequeño porcentaje (p. ej. un 5%).

Netamente, la subida neta provocada por el incremento de IVA sería la resta entre la diferencia de IVAs y el decremento que estarían dispuestos a aceptar los vendedores:

(100 - 21)% - 5%

Atentos porque el siguiente paso de la mafia el estado podría ser prohibir las ventas que no puede fiscalizar.


----------



## asqueado (23 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>





Cuidado al comprar MPs, en Tailandia


----------



## L'omertá (23 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Cuidado al comprar MPs, en Tailandia



Por? Cuenta cuenta


----------



## asqueado (23 Oct 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Por? Cuenta cuenta







En todos los sitios hay ladrones y sinverguenzas, no solo en este pais.
Pues hace mas de 20 años, algun empresario de mi ciudad, codiciosos, creyendo de que iban hacer el negocio de su vida y con el cuento de que en estos paises trabajaban por un cuenco de arroz, podian sacar muchos articulos a mitad de precio, y le dieron gato por liebre.
Vou a contarte un par de casos, aun cuando se muchos mas, como por ejemplo en las sortijas algo voluminosas en su interior tenian arena para que pesaran aun mas, o los llamadores de angeles, que estan formador por laminas muy finas para que suenen, eran de laton con algun baño leve de oro, que hacia que al poco tiempo la clienta que lo habia comprado empezara a cambiar de color.

Quien te dice a ti que esos lingotes que nos ha mostrado Muttley no estan rellenos de grafeno ?????

En mi ciudad hace muchos años que los empresarios y plateros meten la broca cuando van a comprar algo, ya estan escaldados.

No se si lo he contado, ya hace algunos años compre un lingote de plata de una Mint famosa, que me gusto por el dibujo que tenia, y cuando lo pese faltaba mas de 3 gramos para que llegara a la onza y en el mismo constaba 1 onza de plata 999, se lo dije al vendedor, el cual me dijo que se lo enviara y me devolvio el importe y el costo de la devolucion.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (23 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> En todos los sitios hay ladrones y sinverguenzas, no solo en este pais.
> Pues hace mas de 20 años, algun empresario de mi ciudad, codiciosos, creyendo de que iban hacer el negocio de su vida y con el cuento de que en estos paises trabajaban por un cuenco de arroz, podian sacar muchos articulos a mitad de precio, y le dieron gato por liebre.
> Vou a contarte un par de casos, aun cuando se muchos mas, como por ejemplo en las sortijas algo voluminosas en su interior tenian arena para que pesaran aun mas, o los llamadores de angeles, que estan formador por laminas muy finas para que suenen, eran de laton con algun baño leve de oro, que hacia que al poco tiempo la clienta que lo habia comprado empezara a cambiar de color.
> 
> ...



¿ Pamp y comprado en eBay?


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Oct 2022)

Mis compras son rastreadas? Mejor. Siempre se ha dicho que el que teme, algo debe. Llevo bastante metido en oro/plata, bastante, y lo he hecho en unos seis meses. Bueno, y lo que me queda.

En dos tiendas tienen mi DNI, y como si lo quieren pegar en la puerta la calle.

No le pido consejo ni a Dios. Hago lo que se me pasa por la cabeza, y compro lo que me da la gana. La plata la compro por kilos. Una monedita... por kilos! Que yo veo bien el que quiera monedas, faltaría más.

Eso es lo que hace falta, que tenga que andar uno amedrantado por todo. A ver, no quiero papeles de colores, pues me lo gasto en oro y plata, como si me fuese y me comprase un coche.

Haciendo las cosas como Dios manda, no pasa nada. Yo metí 80.000 merkels de un tirón en el banco. Justifiqué de dónde había sacado el dinero, y ni me molestaron.

Y otra cosa... El dinerito físico no va a desaparecer nunca. Ustedes sabéis los pagos que se hacen en España todos los días a fuerza de maletines? Empezando por los traficantes de droga, políticos, empresarios, y... todo el que maneja mucho.

Están despistando a pobres para que solo usen la tarjeta, y así van a seguir para que caiga todo el que pueda, pero el que maneja cantidades fuertes. Ojú! Esos no quieren un banco ni verlo.


----------



## FranMen (23 Oct 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Mis compras son rastreadas? Mejor. Siempre se ha dicho que el que teme, algo debe. Llevo bastante metido en oro/plata, bastante, y lo he hecho en unos seis meses. Bueno, y lo que me queda.
> 
> En dos tiendas tienen mi DNI, y como si lo quieren pegar en la puerta la calle.
> 
> ...



Con mensajes como este las bandas de Europa del este deben orgasmarse


----------



## asqueado (23 Oct 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> ¿ Pamp y comprado en eBay?



No, fue de Argor-Heraeurs y lo compre en una tienda fisica por internet en Alemania.

Pero hay que tener mucho cuidado, pero mucho, no solo con los lingotes, si no tambien con la monedas, sobre todo las de oro, donde sacan mucho mas dinero.

A ver por si alguno no lo sabia con las monedas conque le cambien el año es suficiente, por eso hay que comprobar todo.

No esta claro quien esta haciendo todas estas barras y monedas, pero creen que la mayoria se origina en China, y que han ingresado el mercado a traves de distribuidores y casas comerciales en Hong Kong, Japon y Tailandia. Una vez aceptados por un distribuidor de oro y plata convencional en estos lugares, pueden extenderse rapidamente a las cadenas de suministro en todo el mundo.

No solo las marcas Suizas han sido pirateadas, las cuatro refinerias mas grandes de Suiza, VALCAMBI, PAMP, ARGOR-HERAEUS y METALOR


*en este enlace que subo, el articulo que lo explica muy bien de fecha 30-8-2019* 










El oro en alerta por los lingotes con logos falsos - Mining Press







miningpress.com







*tambien estos enlaces son muy interesantes para su lectura*









¿Pueden las refinerías suizas adelantarse a los falsificadores?


Las refinerías suizas están en el punto de mira tras conocerse la noticia de que varios miles de lingotes de oro fueron grabados fraudulentamente con sus logotipos para blanquear oro ilícito. De cara al futuro, las refinerías confían en que las nuevas tecnologías les permitan ganar la partida a...




www.swissinfo.ch













Aparece en Manhattan un lingote de oro falso


Aparece en Nueva York un lingote de 10 onzas de oro relleno de tungsteno y con el sello de una prestigiosa refinería suiza.



www.oroyfinanzas.com













Una denuncia en Palma destapa una estafa con lingotes de oro falsos


Un juzgado investigó el fraude de Sempi Gold con un centenar de víctimas. Una denuncia presentada en Mallorca ha destapado la macro estafa de los lingotes falsos de oro con más de un centenar de víctimas en toda España. La Audiencia Nacional ha asumido la investigación que inició el Juzgado de...




www.ultimahora.es













Detenidas dos personas por vender lingotes de oro falsos y estafar 7.600 euros en un local


Agentes la Policía Nacional han detenido en València a una mujer y un hombre de 27 y 28 años, respectivamente, como presuntos autores de dos delitos de estafa...




www.20minutos.es













La banda que estafaba a profesionales con lingotes de oro falsos adquiridos en Internet


Los tres miembros, de nacionalidad española y sin antecedentes, vendieron una veintena de ellos a un local de 'compro-oro' en Ciudad Lineal. El botín superaba los 20.000 euros




elpais.com


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Oct 2022)

Siempre he recomendado que lo primero que se debe hacer antes de empezar a comprar metales es aprender a verificar la autenticidad, conocer lo que compras, sus características, invertir un poco en estudiar y en unas pocas herramientas imprescindibles que harán que compres con una seguridad que nadie te puede ofrecer.

Si delegas esa responsabilidad en los demás, estás a expensas de la suerte.


----------



## Muttley (23 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> No, fue de Argor-Heraeurs y lo compre en una tienda fisica por internet en Alemania.
> 
> Pero hay que tener mucho cuidado, pero mucho, no solo con los lingotes, si no tambien con la monedas, sobre todo las de oro, donde sacan mucho mas dinero.
> 
> ...



El Que prácticamente todas las estafas impliquen LINGOTES y no Krugers debería hacer pensar
Y no digo que no haya Krugers falsos, qie haberlos haylos.
Pero el 95% desmontados en báscula


----------



## asqueado (23 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Siempre he recomendado que lo primero que se debe hacer antes de empezar a comprar metales es aprender a verificar la autenticidad, conocer lo que compras, sus características, invertir un poco en estudiar y en unas pocas herramientas imprescindibles que harán que compres con una seguridad que nadie te puede ofrecer.
> 
> Si delegas esa responsabilidad en los demás, estás a expensas de la suerte.




Yo tuve un buen maestro, el unico numismatico que habia en mi ciudad, yo era neofito en esto de los Mps, vamos ayer, cuando iba a su tienda me encantaba, porque con la lupa me explicaba y enseñaba. Antes no habia internet, solo algun que otro libro donde describia las caracteristicas de las monedas, y eso lo tenia el. Podria contar muchas cosas, pero estoy cansado de que me insulten, que digan que vendo, etc. etc.
Generalmente las estafas vienen en monedas que tienen un alto valor, tanto en plata como en oro, y nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, hay que llevar unas reglas como tu dices, a-b-c.
Tengo de todo como en la botica, pero puedo decir con orgullo, que todo lo que tengo es 100% real, comprobado con una maquina ( peso) que no es barato, que te dice hasta el nombre de la papilla que tomastes cuando eras pequeño, y fue a raiz del ligote que me vino con gramos de plata menos y que constaba en el mismo 1 onza 999 y que ahora ya van teniendo la inmensa mayoria de los que compran oro-plata para que no tengan problemas en la compra. Lo comprobe in situ hace poco, cuando vendi un reloj de bolsillo de oro de una amiga mia que se quedo viuda y con una pension de 475 euros, tuvo que comenzar a vender todas las joyas que tenia, siempre le dije que me acompañara para que viera todo el proceso y lo que daban, pues bien en el peso salio, el peso del reloj, los componentes que tenia, oro de 14 K, hierro y acero, que fue quitando el comprador hasta que solo quedo el oro.


----------



## asqueado (23 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> El Que prácticamente todas las estafas impliquen LINGOTES y no Krugers debería hacer pensar
> Y no digo que no haya Krugers falsos, qie haberlos haylos.
> Pero el 95% desmontados en báscula



Pero no solo de lingotes, si no de monedas de oro y plata.
En aliexpress los tienes a 1,50 euros + 1,66 de gasto de envio, y esa moneda en un estado normalito tiene un valor superior a los 500 euros.
Y el que me diga que se puede distinguir perfectamente, no se lo acepto, porque cuando falsificaron el duro sevillano, en la mayoria de las ocasiones no sabias distinguir uno original con la copia, y eso le pasaba a mi amigo numismatico y menos yo.

Anda que no hay miles de columnarios falsos y de otras monedas, al igual que las de oro
Antes era mas complicado sacar y copia cualquier cosa, porque el caucho que existia siempre reducia la pieza a copiar, ahora desde hace algunos años sacaron un nuevo caucho amarillo, su alta flexibilidad permite extraer los modelos mas delicados, sin reduccion, una vez sacado dicho caucho, se puede sacar millones de piezas, yo en una sentada de una tarde sacaba mas de mil eslabones de cadenas o pulseras.
Lo mejor que han podido sacar es una bascula que te dice todo, tambien han sacado han sacado otro articulo llamado Espectometro Rayos X, ninguno de los dos son baratos y ojo que yo no vendo nada, solo comparto lo que se.


----------



## OBDC (23 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo tuve un buen maestro, el unico numismatico que habia en mi ciudad, yo era neofito en esto de los Mps, vamos ayer, cuando iba a su tienda me encantaba, porque con la lupa me explicaba y enseñaba. Antes no habia internet, solo algun que otro libro donde describia las caracteristicas de las monedas, y eso lo tenia el. Podria contar muchas cosas, pero estoy cansado de que me insulten, que digan que vendo, etc. etc.
> Generalmente las estafas vienen en monedas que tienen un alto valor, tanto en plata como en oro, y nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, hay que llevar unas reglas como tu dices, a-b-c.
> Tengo de todo como en la botica, pero puedo decir con orgullo, que todo lo que tengo es 100% real, comprobado con una maquina ( peso) que no es barato, que te dice hasta el nombre de la papilla que tomastes cuando eras pequeño, y fue a raiz del ligote que me vino con gramos de plata menos y que constaba en el mismo 1 onza 999 y que ahora ya van teniendo la inmensa mayoria de los que compran oro-plata para que no tengan problemas en la compra. Lo comprobe in situ hace poco, cuando vendi un reloj de bolsillo de oro de una amiga mia que se quedo viuda y con una pension de 475 euros, tuvo que comenzar a vender todas las joyas que tenia, siempre le dije que me acompañara para que viera todo el proceso y lo que daban, pues bien en el peso salio, el peso del reloj, los componentes que tenia, oro de 14 K, hierro y acero, que fue quitando el comprador hasta que solo quedo el oro.



Es muy interesante todo lo que dices y explicas.
También es interesante todo el equipo que dispones para ser un amateur que como bien dices no es barato.
Y también es muy interesante como en un mismo post dices que no vendes y también dices que vendes, que además lo haces con unos protocolos muy estudiados.


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## srdome (23 Oct 2022)

Obcd , yo entendí que asqueado ayudo a vender el reloj para que no la engañasen,.
Te gusta molestar tienes razon


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2022)

Bueno, bueno... Tampoco nos pasemos en los "juicios de valor", máxime cuando no se ajustan a la realidad.

"Conozco" desde hace muchos años a @asqueado y NO es ningún vendedor al uso...

Y el material del que dispone es muy lógico si se conoce cuál fue su profesión y también de qué tipo de coleccionista estamos hablando.

@asqueado posee una de las mayores colecciones numismáticas que un particular puede poseer.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (23 Oct 2022)

srdome dijo:


> Obcd , yo entendí que asqueado ayudo a vender el reloj para que no la engañasen,.
> Te gusta molestar tienes razon




No te molestes, pierdes el tiempo, es como si estuvieras hablando con la pared, es uno de mis ignorados y gana uno en salud, no saben nada mas que insultar, por eso mas de cuatro cosas que podria servirle de conocimiento a todos los metaleros, no digo nada, porque levantan falsos testimonios el gitanaco y su novio.
Si, y no es la primera vez que voy a un compro-oro con una persona que me conoce cual ha sido mi oficio y quiere que le acompañe para que no le engañen, aun cuando en el mostrador tiene una relacion a como pagan los MPs, pero cuando ya es uno mayor y nunca le ha hecho falta vender sus oros, quieren que le acompañen y a mi no me importa.


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Pero no solo de lingotes, si no de monedas de oro y plata.
> En aliexpress los tienes a 1,50 euros + 1,66 de gasto de envio, y esa moneda en un estado normalito tiene un valor superior a los 500 euros.
> Y el que me diga que se puede distinguir perfectamente, no se lo acepto, porque cuando falsificaron el duro sevillano, en la mayoria de las ocasiones no sabias distinguir uno original con la copia, y eso le pasaba a mi amigo numismatico y menos yo.
> 
> ...



Nos podrías decir marca y modelo de esa báscula y espectrómetro? Creo sería de interés para el resto de los participantes. Y ni puto caso al trío alegría que nada más que vienen a incordiar. Botón de ignore y tan felices.


----------



## asqueado (24 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, bueno... Tampoco nos pasemos en los "juicios de valor", máxime cuando no se ajustan a la realidad.
> 
> "Conozco" desde hace muchos años a @asqueado y NO es ningún vendedor al uso...
> 
> ...




Gracias fernandojcg, efectivamente llevamos muchos años conociendonos a traves del foro, vi que te fuistes porque la tomaron contigo, yo tambien he estado un poco apartado del mismo, a mi me llegaron a insultar hasta por subir fotos, en fin, entro cuando quiero decir algo a alguna persona que se puede estar equivocando, porque soy un aprendiz en todo y maestro en nada.
A veces me hartaba de reir de las tonterias que decian algunos, no tienen NPI. El foro va a peor cada dia con insultos y sin aportar algo que pueda ayudar. Pero bueno aun hay foreros que se pueden dialogar con ellos, pero de los antiguos que poquitos quedamos.
Yo llevo poco tiempo interviniendo desde que el gitanaco me levanto falsos testimonios, en fin no se le puede pedir mas a una marmota y que al instante esta su novio apoyandole y al desquite aun cuando diga tonterias.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2022)

No tienes que demostrar nada, @asqueado, y más a los que somos "viejos" en el foro.

Efectivamente, el foro es una sombra de lo que fue. Yo he retornado y tampoco sé el tiempo que me quedaré por el mismo. De momento, me va bien y apenas he tenido desencuentros. Pero es que el ignore es lo primero que tocaré cuando me falte el respeto el imbécil de turno.

Lo que no acepto es que se te de un determinado tratamiento cuando sé que puedes dar "sopas" en esto de los MPs. Durante muchos años fuiste un referente en este foro y eso merece un respeto.

De todas formas, poco paso por este hilo, ya que estoy a otras cosas.

Un abrazo.


----------



## asqueado (24 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Nos podrías decir marca y modelo de esa báscula y espectrómetro? Creo sería de interés para el resto de los participantes. Y ni puto caso al trío alegría que nada más que vienen a incordiar. Botón de ignore y tan felices.




De principio te dire que yo no vendo nada, que de los datos que te de de las balanzas como del Espectrometro, te metes en la red y buscas que existen varias empresas en este pais que las ofrecen

Yo tengo algunos en el ignore y he ganado en salud


Balanza Densimetro Modelo GP-1200 KN para el test de metales preciosos

Balanza Densimetro Matsuhaku modelo TS-300 K para el test de metales preciosos

Espectrometro rayos X EDX 4000 para el test de metales

Espectrometro rayos X EDX 800 para el test de metales


En cada uno de los articulos pondra las caracteristicas, creo que las balanzas son mucho mas baratas que los espectrometros


----------



## Maifrond (24 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Balanza Densimetro Matsuhaku modelo TS-300 K para el test de metales preciosos



Mira cómo son las cosas... hace años me ofrecieron esa balanza de segunda mano, la dejé pasar porque me pedían cerca de 1000 euros, y con ese dinero me podía comprar 1oz Au. Hoy con 1000 euros llegas a la media onza. Además, es un armatoste de cuidado, y más si se le da poca utilidad.

Soy de la escuela de las pocas complicaciones, comprar en sitios que me generen mucha confianza y siempre con báscula y pie de rey, si aun así ando con la mosca detrás de la oreja, prueba casera de densidad. Y aunque es cierto que nunca da un resultado exacto en comparación a las tablas, me sirve por aproximación para determinar la Ley de la pieza, lógicamente con piezas tipo 2.5 pesos mexicanos de 2 gramos, no resulta apta la prueba casera.

¿Qué opinión tienes de los Sigma Metalytics? ¿Conoces algún otro invento que sea portable y te de unas lecturas claras?

Gracias.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Y el que no esté de acuerdo garrotazo y listo.
> Lo que no saben es quien soy yo en el grupo.



Debe de ser muy jodido estar allí agazapado, afilando el colmillo y no poder asomarlo porque sabes que serás erradicado fulminantemente.

Así me gusta, calladito y aprendiendo, que es lo mejor que puedes hacer, tu y todos los de tu especie y sucesivas mutaciones.

Rabiáis porque sabéis que ya os queda poco, y que en el nuevo foro no podréis tirar piedras como aquí, sin sufrir consecuencias, porque este foro y sus dueños están vendidos al sistema.

Allí solo será necesario que alguien tosa una vez para que seáis marcados y eliminados al segundo intento, será todo automático, por lo que las molestias serán mínimas, nada que ver con este estercolero.


*Publicidad:*

_Ya puedes unirte al grupo MERCADO DE METALES. Un grupo privado y FORMAL para la Compra/Venta de metales preciosos entre particulares y profesionales. _

Sólo tienes que buscar en telegram el canal: Mercado de metales


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Debe de ser muy jodido estar allí agazapado, afilando el colmillo y no poder asomarlo porque sabes que serás erradicado fulminantemente.
> 
> Así me gusta, calladito y aprendiendo, que es lo mejor que puedes hacer, tu y todos los de tu especie y sucesivas mutaciones.
> 
> ...



Vaya discurso, estudiaste oratoria en Harvard?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Debe de ser muy jodido estar allí agazapado, afilando el colmillo y no poder asomarlo porque sabes que serás erradicado fulminantemente.
> 
> Así me gusta, calladito y aprendiendo, que es lo mejor que puedes hacer, tu y todos los de tu especie y sucesivas mutaciones.
> 
> ...



así que lo mejor es la censura y el spam, últimamente se te ha ido un poco la olla compañero.

yo NO me voy a unir a tu grupo, pues 

1) es de muy mala educación.. entrarías a un bar diciendo a todos "veniros a mi bar"? a qué no..
2) Además en Telegram?? Ojo, a todos vosotros, que en cuanto entráis ya el numero de teléfono es publico. aquí por lo menos hay un mínimo de privacidad


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2022)

@paraisofiscal habla de un nuevo foro o eso me ha parecido entender. En cualquier caso, me parece que a este forero se le está dando demasiada "leña" y puedo entender su reacción.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> así que lo mejor es la censura y el spam, últimamente se te ha ido un poco la olla compañero.
> 
> yo NO me voy a unir a tu grupo, pues
> 
> ...



La GESTAPO y el MOSAD son aprendices del paraisofecal.
Quiere controlar cada paso de cada transacción y obviamente monetizar, y al que no opine igual, pues le aplica el MINISTERIO DE LA VERDAD que obviamente es él.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asqueado (24 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Mira cómo son las cosas... hace años me ofrecieron esa balanza de segunda mano, la dejé pasar porque me pedían cerca de 1000 euros, y con ese dinero me podía comprar 1oz Au. Hoy con 1000 euros llegas a la media onza. Además, es un armatoste de cuidado, y más si se le da poca utilidad.
> 
> Soy de la escuela de las pocas complicaciones, comprar en sitios que me generen mucha confianza y siempre con báscula y pie de rey, si aun así ando con la mosca detrás de la oreja, prueba casera de densidad. Y aunque es cierto que nunca da un resultado exacto en comparación a las tablas, me sirve por aproximación para determinar la Ley de la pieza, lógicamente con piezas tipo 2.5 pesos mexicanos de 2 gramos, no resulta apta la prueba casera.
> 
> ...




Lo siento no te puedo ayudar no conozco esa maquina, ya hace algunos años que estoy jubilado, cuando estaba en activo veia en la tienda donde adquiria mis articulos para el trabajo de muchas novedades.
saludos


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> así que lo mejor es la censura y el spam, últimamente se te ha ido un poco la olla compañero.
> 
> yo NO me voy a unir a tu grupo, pues
> 
> ...



1) yo no piso bares...
2) El numero se puede ocultar en telegram sin problemas. Luego está el tema de que quieras entender las cosas o no.
La privacidad cuesta 3 eur. comprando una sim de simyo, ahora vendrá el subnormal de turno diciendo que vendo Sims.



En el mundo metalero lo más importante es la discreción, tanto en lo que se habla como en lo que se hace.

Quiero que sepas algo que quizás desconozcas…

Imaginemos a una persona que conoces, y que no quieres que se entere de que andas comprando y vendiendo metales, un cuñado, un vecino, alguien del trabajo, todas esas personas tienen tu número de teléfono en la agenda de su móvil, cada uno te ha nombrado como quiere: Cuñao, vecino del 4º, Jóse Fontanero, Etc…

Cuando tu te metes en un grupo de telegram, puedes cambiar tu nombre y ocultar tu número de móvil, pero si uno de esos conocidos coincide contigo en uno de esos grupos, sabrá que eres tu aunque te hagas llamar Harry34 y tengas la foto de una flor en tu perfil.

A él le aparecerás en su teléfono con el nombre con que te metió en su agenda.

Es por eso que la mayoría de los metaleros siempre tenemos un teléfono aparte del nuestro personal, a modo de “teléfono de la querida” para que no haya ese problema.

Se puede tener un móvil secundario, también existen teléfonos que admiten 2 y 3 sim diferentes.

Lo que nunca se debe hacer es comprar o vender metales con tu teléfono personal.

Se puede, si… pero conlleva ciertos riesgos, que son totalmente innecesarios.



Podéis criticar lo que queráis, me importa 3 cojones.

El que quiera venirse al nuevo foro será bienvenido, y el que no, sin problema, que se quede aquí tragando las estupideces de los miserables.

A mi aquí me queda poco, no aguanto tanto mezquino y el asunto ya está decidido.

Aquello será un lugar libre de molestias porque a la primera perrería irá fuera sea quien sea.


----------



## frankie83 (24 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> 1) yo no piso bares...
> 2) El numero se puede ocultar en telegram sin problemas. Luego está el tema de que quieras entender las cosas o no.
> La privacidad cuesta 3 eur. comprando una sim de simyo, ahora vendrá el subnormal de turno diciendo que vendo Sims.
> 
> ...



no entras en merito de la 1) y me pones una parrafada (excusatio non petita) en el 2) sobre lo bien que sabes invisibilizarte.
de acuerdo, pero no hagas como los que dicen ahora me marcho, y nunca se marchan ;-)


----------



## Maifrond (24 Oct 2022)

¿Pero de qué foro hablas? Lanzaste una encuesta en el grupo de "comentarios de metales" para sondear la creación de un nuevo foro, y de 300 parroquianos respondieron menos de 50, de los cuales el 72% te invitó a que cerraras la boca. 

Sigue expulsando a la gente que no aplauda tu camino a seguir y borrando entradas, que sin faltar el respeto a nadie, consideras que no son aptas para tu excelentísimo club. 

Telegram puede ser muy anónimo, pero si exiges (como señalaste) el número de teléfono para entrar en la parroquia, deja de ser anónimo. Me pregunto que para qué quieres un listado con los números de teléfono de los que entran en tu grupito.


----------



## Saviero (24 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Pero de qué foro hablas? Lanzaste una encuesta en el grupo de "comentarios de metales" para sondear la creación de un nuevo foro, y de 300 parroquianos respondieron menos de 50, de los cuales el 72% te invitó a que cerraras la boca.
> 
> Sigue expulsando a la gente que no aplauda tu camino a seguir y borrando entradas, que sin faltar el respeto a nadie, consideras que no son aptas para tu excelentísimo club.
> 
> Telegram puede ser muy anónimo, pero si exiges (como señalaste) el número de teléfono para entrar en la parroquia, deja de ser anónimo. Me pregunto que para qué quieres un listado con los números de teléfono de los que entran en tu grupito.



De quien estás hablando? Puedes dar un par de nicks de esa persona para saber si es el mismo que me eliminó a mi de malas maneras? No quedo con ese tío en persona ni aunque me deje las onzas a 10€ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Oct 2022)

Casi habéis nacido el mismo día...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Es por eso que la mayoría de los metaleros siempre tenemos un teléfono aparte del nuestro personal, a modo de “teléfono de la querida” para que no haya ese problema.



Ostia pues como los puteros entonces, cada vez coge un color mas turbio el mercado de metales.





paraisofiscal dijo:


> El que quiera venirse al nuevo foro será bienvenido, y el que no, sin problema, que se quede aquí tragando las estupideces de los miserables.
> 
> A mi aquí me queda poco, no aguanto tanto mezquino y el asunto ya está decidido.
> 
> Aquello será un lugar libre de molestias porque a la primera perrería irá fuera sea quien sea.




No te vas a ir a ningun lado, muchos fueron los que dijeron que se irian y volvieron luego sin ningun tipo de dignidad, ignorando a unos pocos pero eso es lo de menos, el caso es que volvieron por que ni dios los leia en los chiringuitos que pensaban montarse, no son dignos de lectura ni la gente los va a seguir, otra cosa es que estemos aburridos le hayamos pillado el vicio al foro este y nos metamos por aqui.

Tu seguiras por aqui como han seguido los otros,


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> 1) yo no piso bares...
> 2) El numero se puede ocultar en telegram sin problemas. Luego está el tema de que quieras entender las cosas o no.
> La privacidad cuesta 3 eur. comprando una sim de simyo, ahora vendrá el subnormal de turno diciendo que vendo Sims.
> 
> ...



Me parece que en tres días solo vas a tener un forero en tu nuevo foro: yo porque estoy dentro solo para descojonarme con los líos que se te montan y no tengo que aguantar tus arbitrariedades y me la sopla lo que hagas.
Hay que ver, hasta con SYMIO comisionas....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (24 Oct 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> De quien estás hablando? Puedes dar un par de nicks de esa persona para saber si es el mismo que me eliminó a mi de malas maneras? No quedo con ese tío en persona ni aunque me deje las onzas a 10€



¿Cómo se llamaba el grupo del que te expulsaron?


----------



## OBDC (24 Oct 2022)

Huy huy huy huy, parece que se viene batalla de grupos de Telegram por usuarios.
Este es un buen campo de batalla. 
Preparo las palomitas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Furillo (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Oct 2022)

Guotisjapening?????


----------



## frankie83 (25 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> así que lo mejor es la censura y el spam, últimamente se te ha ido un poco la olla compañero.
> 
> yo NO me voy a unir a tu grupo, pues
> 
> ...



fijate que he pasado a ser ignorado por nuestro compañero "el censor"


----------



## currigrino (25 Oct 2022)

Buenas:

Llevo una temporada sin entrar por aqui, asi que estoy bastante desactualizado en cuanto a referencias en los precios y tendencias del oro. 

Os pregunto la duda que tengo:

Dado que Rusia está vendiendo el gas en Rublos o en oro: ¿está bajando la cotización para adquirir ese gas mas barato en occidente, o me estoy haciendo una paja mental?

Gracias.


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> fijate que he pasado a ser ignorado por nuestro compañero "el censor"



En el plan en el que te pusiste conmigo al estilo "desacreditador", ¿no querrás que te haga una paja, no?


----------



## OBDC (25 Oct 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## IvanRios (25 Oct 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> fijate que he pasado a ser ignorado por nuestro compañero "el censor"



Y ganarás en higiene mental. "El censor" es un franquista declarado, o sea, un amante de la represión, de la censura y de la dictadura, así que no son nada extrañas sus actitudes y procederes. Además, es un farsante del copón, un embustero que cuando se le ha pillado en alguno de sus embustes, ha ido corriendo a eliminar los mensajes en los que mentía como un bellaco. Toda una joya y un desde luego un tipo de la "máxima confianza".


----------



## Atolladero (25 Oct 2022)

Joder como está el patio, cuchillos de vil metal volando por todas partes. Centrémonos señores que se vienen (que diría un argentino) días cruciales para los MM.PP.

¿Cómo ven la cosa, la plata parece estar a puntito de ebullición? ¿Le queda otro tironcillo al dólar o por fin va a sucumbir?

Al comex lo están secando. ¿Es cierto que para el día 4 hay otro ataque programado de los gorilas?

Pistas señores...que nos jugamos mucho


----------



## la mano negra (25 Oct 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Joder como está el patio, cuchillos de vil metal volando por todas partes. Centrémonos señores que se vienen (que diría un argentino) días cruciales para los MM.PP.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven la cosa, la plata parece estar a puntito de ebullición? ¿Le queda otro tironcillo al dólar o por fin va a sucumbir?
> 
> ...



El día 4 , día de la conspiración de la pólvora , hay ataque . Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada están que se suben por las paredes de la emoción. Va a ser un ataque fuerte.


----------



## la mano negra (25 Oct 2022)

Furillo dijo:


>



A buen entendedor , pocos gráficos bastan.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Oct 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Joder como está el patio, cuchillos de vil metal volando por todas partes. Centrémonos señores que se vienen (que diría un argentino) días cruciales para los MM.PP.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven la cosa, la plata parece estar a puntito de ebullición? ¿Le queda otro tironcillo al dólar o por fin va a sucumbir?
> 
> ...



5 coño, remember, remember…


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El día 4 , día de la conspiración de la pólvora , hay ataque . Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada están que se suben por las paredes de la emoción. Va a ser un ataque fuerte.



5, no se me desconcentren, hay que aunar fuerzas, apes strong together!


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Oct 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Joder como está el patio, cuchillos de vil metal volando por todas partes. Centrémonos señores que se vienen (que diría un argentino) días cruciales para los MM.PP.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven la cosa, la plata parece estar a puntito de ebullición? ¿Le queda otro tironcillo al dólar o por fin va a sucumbir?
> 
> ...





la mano negra dijo:


> El día 4 , día de la conspiración de la pólvora , hay ataque . Los Gorilas de Espalda Plateada están que se suben por las paredes de la emoción. Va a ser un ataque fuerte.





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> 5 coño, remember, remember…





sdPrincBurb dijo:


> 5, no se me desconcentren, hay que aunar fuerzas, apes strong together!



Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero cómo se participaría en la causa? Comprando físico por ejemplo en Dracma o CMC? O comprando papel? Porque si es lo primero no creo que influya mucho o sí?


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero cómo se participaría en la causa? Comprando físico por ejemplo en Dracma o CMC? O comprando papel? Porque si es lo primero no creo que influya mucho o sí?



Tomando posesión de toda la plata física que puedas dentro de tus posibilidades, cada onza que se extrae del circuito nos acerca un poco más al final de la manipulación.


----------



## OBDC (25 Oct 2022)

Esto cada día se parece más a los retos de Tupperware.....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero cómo se participaría en la causa? Comprando físico por ejemplo en Dracma o CMC? O comprando papel? Porque si es lo primero no creo que influya mucho o sí?



Lo suyo es siempre físico, como mucho PSLV que tiene el respaldo físico que no tienen las demás.


----------



## ELOS (26 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lo suyo es siempre físico, como mucho PSLV que tiene el respaldo físico que no tienen las demás.



PSLV ?


----------



## Atolladero (26 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> 5 coño, remember, remember…



El día 5 es Sábado


----------



## Furillo (26 Oct 2022)

Sé que llego unos días tarde, pero siempre conviene recordar efemérides como ésta:




Qué no os engañen, los rojos siempre os van a robar todo lo que puedan y más.


----------



## ELOS (26 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Tomando posesión de toda la plata física que puedas dentro de tus posibilidades, cada onza que se extrae del circuito nos acerca un poco más al final de la manipulación.



No hay que ser tan ansia viva y pensar más en los que llevamos poco tiempo y estamos aún acumulando


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No hay que ser tan ansia viva y pensar más en los que llevamos poco tiempo y estamos aún acumulando



En mi caso, ansia ninguna, yo solo estoy a la espera del cambio, no le voy a quitar a nadie la oportunidad de comprar plata.


----------



## risto mejido (26 Oct 2022)

de reddit


----------



## risto mejido (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (26 Oct 2022)

COMEX Deliverable Silver Far Less Than Imagined As 50% Of "Eligible" Is Not Available | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*Plata entregable de COMEX mucho menos de lo imaginado ya que el 50 % de "elegible" no está disponible*
POR TYLER DURDEN
MIÉRCOLES, 26 DE OCTUBRE DE 2022 - 12:30
_Enviado por Ronan Manly de BullionStar.com_
En abril de 2020, durante la crisis del oro LBMA-COMEX de 2020, cuando los precios del oro en COMEX divergieron casi $ 100 más que los precios del oro en Londres, y LBMA y CME (COMEX) se apresuraron a emitir múltiples declaraciones combinadas tratando de asegurar al mercado sobre " _saludable ". existencias de oro en Nueva York y Londres_ ” (mientras que al mismo tiempo se apresuraban a enviar envíos de lingotes de oro de Londres a Nueva York), apareció una intrigante correspondencia entre la CME y la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Productos Básicos (CFTC).
Específicamente, esa correspondencia (que fue una presentación de COMEX a la CFTC certificando una duplicación en los 'límites de posición' en el comercio de futuros de oro de 3000 contratos a 6000 contratos) contenía la admisión explosiva de que el 50% del oro 'Elegible' en COMEX -Las bóvedas aprobadas en Nueva York deben restarse del 'Suministro entregable' ya que esa porción de oro en la categoría 'Elegible' está en manos de inversores a largo plazo y no tiene nada que ver con el comercio de futuros de oro COMEX. Para obtener más información, consulte el artículo de BullionStar " COMEX *Bombshell* : el oro abovedado más elegible no tiene nada que ver con COMEX " del 16 de abril de 2020.

Entonces, en lugar de que todo el oro en las bóvedas aprobadas por COMEX (es decir, el total de oro de la categoría 'Registrada' y la categoría 'Elegible') esté disponible para respaldar el comercio de futuros de oro de COMEX, el CME estaba diciendo que no, el suministro estimado de oro entregable es igual a 'Registrado' + 0,5 ('Elegible').

*Elegible, Registrado y Entregable*
Para cualquier persona confundida acerca de las categorías de inventarios 'Elegible' y 'Registrado' de COMEX, únase al club. Casi todo el mundo ha estado, en algún momento, confundido por estos términos. Así que aquí hay un tutorial rápido, directamente desde la boca del caballo del CME:


> _“ El metal *elegible* es el metal que es aceptable para la entrega conforme al Contrato (es decir, que cumple con las especificaciones y las marcas aprobadas del Contrato) para el cual *no se ha emitido una garantía* ”.
> “ Metal *registrado* es metal elegible para el cual *se ha emitido una orden . *”
> “ Los *warrants COMEX* se clasifican como documentos electrónicos de título según el Código Comercial Uniforme (UCC) y son emitidos por depositarios COMEX aprobados por Exchange ._
> *Cada orden*_ se * registra en la Bolsa* y * se vincula a barras específicas con **números de orden* identificables y únicos  que se pueden rastrear hasta cada depósito de COMEX”.
> También: “_ Depósitos COMEX” = Bóvedas aprobadas COMEX = Depósitos aprobados COMEX.



¿Te preguntarás adónde voy con esto? Donde voy con esto es Silver.
Porque si bien el operador de COMEX (la CME) reveló su opinión sobre el *suministro de oro entregable* de COMEX en abril de 2020 durante la fase de pánico inicial de la *crisis del oro LBMA-COMEX* , también resulta que la CME también reveló su opinión sobre el *suministro de plata entregable* de COMEX. durante la fase de pánico inicial de la crisis de la *plata LBMA-COMEX* , también conocida como el comienzo del frenesí #SilverSqueeze en *febrero de 2021* .

*Silver Bombshell - Suministro entregable con 50% de corte de pelo*
Y lo que el operador COMEX CME reveló sobre la plata entregable en febrero de 2021 fue tan sorprendente como lo que reveló CME sobre el oro entregable en abril de 2020.
La revelación de plata elegible de febrero de 2021 también se produjo en una presentación de la CME a la CFTC (fechada el 19 de febrero de 2021) que certifica una duplicación de los "límites de posición", esta vez en sus contratos de futuros de plata, de 1500 contratos a 3000 contratos. El contrato de futuros de plata de 5000 oz de CME ( especificaciones del contrato ) es el contrato de futuros de plata más negociado del mundo y se puede entregar físicamente en " _cinco (5) barras de plata refinada fundida en barras de mil (1,000) onzas troy_ ".
Por alguna razón, esta presentación de CME de febrero de 2021 (que tuvo un gran momento por parte de la CFTC y CME al ser puesta en marcha justo cuando #SilverSqueeze amenazó con tirar el precio de la plata mucho más alto) parece haber pasado desapercibido hasta ahora y ha Por lo que puedo ver, no se ha mencionado en ninguna parte, pero es fundamental para resaltar dadas las salidas masivas de plata física que estamos viendo actualmente tanto en las bóvedas de LBMA en Londres como en la categoría de plata registrada COMEX en COMEX Nueva York.
*La plata registrada COMEX ha estado en caída libre desde febrero de 2021. Fuente: **www.GoldChartsRUs.com*¿Por qué? Porque aquellos que dicen que los inventarios de plata de COMEX no son solo plata Registrada sino que también incluyen plata Elegible, no están viendo el panorama completo.*Corte de pelo al 50 %: ahora lo ves, ahora no*
En su presentación de febrero de 2021, CME incluyó " _un análisis actualizado del suministro entregable en relación con los límites de posición aumentados para el contrato de futuros de plata_ " que adjuntó como Apéndice C a su presentación, y que se puede ver en el sitio web de CME aquí . y en el sitio web de la CFTC aquí .
En este Apéndice C, que tiene el título completo de “ _Análisis de futuros de plata de suministro entregable de Commodity Exchange, Inc. (“Comex”)_ ”, el CME establece que:


> “ _El componente clave en la estimación del suministro entregable es *la parte de las existencias de depósito típicas que razonablemente podría considerarse que están disponibles para la entrega . *_”
> Y luego continúa citando la definición de suministro entregable de la CFTC como:
> “ _la *cantidad de la materia prima* que cumple con las especificaciones de entrega del contrato y que *razonablemente se puede esperar que esté fácilmente disponible para los comerciantes en corto y vendible por los comerciantes en largo a su valor de mercado* en los canales normales de comercialización en efectivo en los *puntos de entrega del contrato de derivados durante el período de entrega especificado* , salvo movimiento anormal en el comercio interestatal. _”



Para la plata COMEX, los 10 puntos de entrega, o 'depósitos de plata aprobados', en la fecha de redacción del documento CME (19 de febrero de 2021) eran Brinks, CNT, Delaware Depository, HSBC Bank, IDS Delaware, JP Morgan Chase Bank, Malca- Amit, Manfra, Tordella & Brookes (MTB), Loomis y Bank of Nova Scotia.
A partir de octubre de 2022, todos estos depósitos de plata todavía están aprobados por COMEX, con la excepción del Bank of Nova Scotia ( que retiró su bóveda de la aprobación de COMEX el 1 de marzo de 2021 ).
Al igual que su bomba Eligible Gold en el documento de abril de 2020, la bomba Eligible Silver en el documento de CME de febrero de 2021 declaró que:


> _“La Bolsa *reconoce* que la *plata se usa como un vehículo de inversión* y, como tal, *algunas acciones de plata pueden mantenerse como una inversión a largo plazo* ”._



Debido a esto, establece la presentación de CME de febrero de 2021:


> _“La Bolsa, en un esfuerzo por representar un *suministro entregable conservador * que *puede estar disponible para entrega* , tomó la determinación *de descontar de su estimación de suministro entregable el 50 % de su plata elegible informada en este momento. *”_



*Ejecución de los números: aplicación de un recorte del 50 % a los informes COMEX*
Tomando la estimación de CME de 'Suministro de plata entregable' (que utiliza un recorte del 50 % para la plata elegible) y conectando los datos del último informe de inventarios de plata de COMEX (fechado el 21 de octubre de 2022), vemos lo siguiente.
*Elegible para COMEX y plata total con un recorte del 50 %: **datos de origen CME .*En términos del total general de plata elegible de COMEX informado el 21 de octubre de 2022, este fue de 265,956,072 ozs. El inventario de plata registrado, que se encuentra en un mínimo de 5 años, fue de 38,134,406 ozs. El total de plata Elegible (según lo informado por COMEX) fue de 265,956,073 ozs.
*Datos brutos de COMEX – 21 de octubre de 2022*

Inventario de plata registrado 38,134,406 ozs
Inventario de plata elegible 265,956,073 ozs
Inventario total de plata 304,090,479 ozs
*COMEX Elegible con un 50% de descuento – 21 de octubre de 2022*

Inventario de plata registrado 38,134,406 ozs
50% Inventario de plata elegible 132,978,036 ozs
Inventario total de plata 171,112,442 ozs
Estos 171.1 millones de ozs equivalen a 34,222 contratos COMEX de plata de '5000 oz'. Y así, un límite de posición individual de 3000 contratos (por ejemplo, en poder de un banco de lingotes) representa un enorme 11,4% del suministro de plata entregable de COMEX.
Entonces, ¿instruirá la CFTC ahora a CME para que reduzca nuevamente los límites de posición de plata de COMEX? ¿Para evitar que las entidades comerciales individuales tengan demasiada influencia sobre el "descubrimiento de precios" de la plata?
*Tamping Down ' una situación mucho peor en el mercado SILVER'.*
Como artículo en el sitio web legal JD Supra, escrito por K&L Gates LLP y Michael G. Lee explica por qué es tan importante tener límites de posición realistas. También plantea algunas preguntas sobre por qué la CFTC elevó los límites de posición para el oro y la plata en abril de 2020 y febrero de 2021, respectivamente, y al hacerlo facilitó el "control indebido" de esos mercados:


> _“La CEA [Ley de Intercambio de Productos Básicos] faculta a la CFTC a *limitar* el *número de contratos de derivados* que pueden ser *propiedad* de cualquier persona o grupo *para evitar que los derivados se utilicen para ejercer un control indebido en un mercado* , lo que *puede causar cambios repentinos o irrazonables . fluctuaciones en el precio* .
> Además, a través de la Ley Dodd-Frank, el Congreso encargó a la CFTC que actualice sus regulaciones sobre los límites de posición *para evitar la especulación y la manipulación excesivas al* tiempo que garantiza suficiente liquidez en el mercado para los coberturistas de buena fe y protege el proceso de descubrimiento de precios"._



¿O la CFTC mantendrá el límite de posición de contrato de 3000, para permitir que el precio de la plata se reduzca, como dijo el presidente de la CFTC, Rostin Behnam, en marzo de 2021? Y cito:


> _"Y en muchos aspectos, la resiliencia y la estructura del mercado del mercado de futuros fueron realmente capaces de REDUCIR lo que podría haber sido una situación mucho peor en el mercado de PLATA"._



Vea el segmento de video real aquí también:

Técnicamente, la CFTC no puede reducir los límites de posición en plata, porque el límite más reciente de 3000 se ha codificado en la "Decisión final" sobre los límites de posición para derivados. El límite es en realidad ">3000". Consulte la tabla en el sitio web de la CFTC aquí .
Pero volvamos a la plata elegible. ¿Por qué el CME se detiene en un descuento del 50 % para Plata Elegible? La carta de CME de febrero de 2021 a la CFTC incluso reconoce que:


> _"Las encuestas realizadas no indicaron *un consenso claro sobre cuánta plata se dedica a inversiones a largo plazo* "._



Entonces, como en el caso del oro de COMEX, el operador de COMEX CME no sabe qué parte de la plata de 'categoría elegible' en las bóvedas aprobadas de COMEX se mantiene como 'inversiones a largo plazo'. ¿Por qué CME incluso asume que el 50% de la plata elegible es parte del suministro entregable? ¿Por qué no decir que el 40 %, el 30 % o el 25 % está disponible del suministro entregable?
¿Por qué incluso incluir plata elegible como suministro entregable? Al final del día, estas bóvedas de MTB (propiedad de MTS PAMP), Loomis, Brinks, Malca-Amit, HSBC y JP Morgan, todas en la ciudad de Nueva York, y Delaware Depository e IDS Delaware (ambos en Delaware), y CNT (en Massachusetts), son, en primera instancia, bóvedas de metales preciosos para sus propios clientes que almacenan sus metales preciosos en estas bóvedas y, en segunda instancia, estas bóvedas resultan ser bóvedas aprobadas por COMEX.
Si un inversionista compró un lingote de plata de 1000 onzas troy con fines de inversión y depositó este lingote de plata en una de las bóvedas anteriores para su almacenamiento a largo plazo, entonces, debido a las reglas de bóveda aprobadas por COMEX, se incluiría como parte de las bóvedas elegibles para COMEX. plata, aunque es posible que el inversor nunca haya oído hablar de COMEX y no tenía intención de negociar en una bolsa de futuros. Eso es solo un ejemplo simple.
_*Plata Elegible COMEX - pero con un 50% de Descuento. 133 millones de ozs no es parte del Suministro Entregable Fuente: *__*www.GoldChartsRUs.com*_*SLV es el 71,8 % de la plata elegible de JP Morgan*
Pero aquí hay un ejemplo del mundo real. Según los datos del 21 de octubre de 2022, iShares Silver Trust (SLV) , que es el ETF respaldado por plata más grande del mundo, afirma que tenía 486.164.081,6 onzas de plata en forma de lingotes de plata de 1000 onzas. De este total, 103,176,253 ozs de plata se encuentran en la bóveda de JP Morgan en Nueva York, la misma bóveda que se encuentra en el informe de inventario de plata de COMEX.
_*iShares Silver Trust (SLV): 103.176 mn ozs se mantienen en la bóveda de JP Morgan en Nueva York*_Según el informe de inventario de plata de COMEX del 21 de octubre de 2022 (ver los cálculos anteriores en la tabla anterior), la bóveda de JP Morgan reportó 143,694,411 ozs de plata en la categoría Elegible. Con 103,176,253 ozs de este total en poder de SLV, esto solo deja 40,518,158 ozs en la categoría Elegible de la bóveda de JP Morgan. En otras palabras, el 71,8 % de la plata informada por la bóveda de JP Morgan como 'Elegible' ya está en manos de un ETF de plata, el SLV, como una inversión a largo plazo, dejando solo el 28,3 % que no está en manos de SLV.
De este total, los 103.176 millones de ozs de SLV representan el 38.8% de todo el Suministro Elegible reclamado por COMEX. Y este es sólo un ejemplo. De inmediato vemos la magnitud del peligro al suponer que la 'plata elegible' está conectada de alguna manera con COMEX.
_*Tag team paper silver 'scam' - COMEX y LBMA apuntalan el precio de la plata 'papel'.*_


----------



## risto mejido (26 Oct 2022)

*Conclusión*
Durante septiembre, los inventarios de plata mantenidos en las bóvedas de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) en Londres cayeron un 4,93 % y ahora se encuentran en un nuevo mínimo histórico. Las tenencias de plata de la LBMA ahora suman solo 27.101 toneladas (871,3 millones de onzas) y han caído todos los meses durante 10 meses consecutivos.
En COMEX en Nueva York, el total de plata registrada ahora es de solo 1186 toneladas (38,13 millones de onzas), el mínimo de cinco años. Durante septiembre, las bóvedas de la LBMA en Londres perdieron 1404 toneladas (45,166 millones de onzas), que es más plata que en toda la categoría Registrada COMEX.
La LBMA incluso admitió en su última actualización sobre las existencias de bóvedas de plata en Londres que " algunos contribuyentes señalaron que el aumento de la demanda de los clientes condujo a una serie de exportaciones físicas de plata ". Los colaboradores aquí se refieren a los operadores de bóvedas dentro del mercado LBMA de Londres, que son HSBC, JP Morgan, ICBC Standard, Brinks, Malca Amit y Loomis.
Nicky Shiels, analista de metales preciosos de MKSPAMP, se hizo eco de esa opinión al informar sobre la conferencia anual de la LBMA en Lisboa la semana pasada, cuando dijo que los delegados de la conferencia predijeron un "[precio] de la plata súper alcista ($28,30!)" dentro de un año. _ya que *la atención se centró en la estrechez física impulsada por una demanda sin precedentes*_ ". Ver tweet arriba.
Un contribuyente importante a esta 'demanda sin precedentes' de plata física es India, donde las importaciones de plata se han disparado. Las importaciones de plata en India totalizaron 1812 toneladas en julio, 1149 toneladas en agosto y las estimaciones iniciales para septiembre son de unas 1700 toneladas. Hasta agosto de 2022 (8 meses), las importaciones de plata de la India totalizaron 6517 toneladas. Sumando las ~ 1700 toneladas de septiembre, da 8217 toneladas para 9 meses de 2022 hasta el momento. Que si anualizado esto cerca de 11.000 toneladas, que es un tercio de la oferta anual de plata del mundo.
Volviendo a COMEX, el total de plata 'publicado' de CME (donde incluyen el 100% de Elegible) es de 304,1 millones de onzas (9458 toneladas). Esa cifra es el nivel más bajo de 'COMEX Elegible + Plata Registrada' desde el 19 de junio de 2019. Pero eso ni siquiera incluye la propia guía de la CME de aplicar un recorte del 50 % en el total Elegible. Cuando se aplica este recorte del 50%, la plata total en las bóvedas de COMEX es de solo 171 millones de onzas.
Las personas señalan el total de plata registrada COMEX y dicen que la plata puede pasar de la categoría Elegible a la categoría Registrada. Pero eso no es del todo cierto y solo se aplica a una parte de la categoría Elegible. Por supuesto, podría entrar en juego más plata de categoría Elegible y pasar a Registrado. Pero solo a un precio de plata más alto. Con la demanda de plata disparando a toda máquina, y con destinos de demanda como India asegurando un porcentaje cada vez mayor del suministro anual de plata, se espera que el mercado de la plata brinde muchos fuegos artificiales en los próximos meses.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Oct 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Lo suyo es siempre físico, como mucho PSLV que tiene el respaldo físico que no tienen las demás.



Tenga en cuenta que PSLV guarda el material en Canadá y Trudeau no es de fiar ni un pelo. Todo lo que no sea perder las rocas en el fondo del lago , no es seguro.


----------



## OBDC (26 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> No hay que ser tan ansia viva y pensar más en los que llevamos poco tiempo y estamos aún acumulando



Si lo que está es promoviendo para vender, no para comprar.....le encanta que haya noveles que quieran acumular...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## FranMen (26 Oct 2022)

Lo ya conocido: asistimos a la muerte del dólar, solución: oro





Roubini Warns Of Imminent Dollar Crash: The Fed Is Going To "Wimp Out" In The Inflation Fight | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Vivimos algo nunca visto, la inflación de los 70 pero con una deuda impagable

Xi piyin se quita la careta, autoritarismo, desaparecerá el capitalismo de China, control férreo del país, en breve ¿2 años? a por Taiwán, los ricos huyendo viendo la que se avecina, el gesto de expulsar al expresidente lo dice todo.





China's Yuan Soars Most On Record After Beijing Orders Banks To Dump Dollars | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Mientras las reservas de petróleo y en particular de diésel por los suelos en USA, el farol de tirar de reservas tiene las patas muy cortas





Major Fuel Supplier On "Code Red" As Diesel Crisis Hits Southeast | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Oct 2022)

comprariais oro a día de mañana si sigue como hoy? creeis que es un buen momento dadas las circunstancias y a esta cotización?


----------



## Muttley (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Atolladero (26 Oct 2022)

Que anodinos y mortecinos están el oro y la plata ¿Pensáis que al dólar le queda el rebote del gato muerto? Justo antes de las elecciones en EE.UU.

Invoco a los "analistos" del blog, vamos a darle algo de vidilla ¡Que aburridos son los colapsos y que largos!


----------



## IvanRios (26 Oct 2022)

La escasez de diésel, la energía indispensable para la minería, acabará viniendo, y con ello, el racionamiento; ¿y qué pasará ya no con el precio, sino con el mismo suministro de metales? Muy probablemente, escasez.

Negocios TV:

*Última hora | Europa corre el riesgo de un shock en el suministro de diésel *

La crisis energética no sólo afecta al gas, a la electricidad y a otras materias primas, ahora también afecta al diésel. Se ha alertado de la escasez de gasóleo. Además, Estados Unidos ha anunciado que sólo tiene reservas de suministro de diésel para 25 días.


----------



## Atolladero (26 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> La escasez de diésel, la energía indispensable para la minería, acabará viniendo, y con ello, el racionamiento; ¿y qué pasará ya no con el precio, sino con el mismo suministro de metales? Muy probablemente, escasez.
> 
> Negocios TV:
> 
> ...



El acabose, él que pueda que prepare víveres para 3 meses....


----------



## Maifrond (26 Oct 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> La escasez de diésel, la energía indispensable para la minería, acabará viniendo, y con ello, el racionamiento; ¿y qué pasará ya no con el precio, sino con el mismo suministro de metales? Muy probablemente, escasez.
> 
> Negocios TV:
> 
> ...



.... países como* Alemania, Austria, Suiza y Hungría liberarán sus reservas de petróleo durante los próximos meses *para hacer frente a la escasez, ya que según las previsiones y el inventario oficial realizado al respecto, todo apunta a que* las reservas de diésel en gran parte de Europa (para el transporte por carretera, calefacción y otros combustibles derivados) llegarán este noviembre al nivel más bajo desde 2011.*









No hay diésel: qué sucede con el combustible, por qué sube tanto su precio y cómo evolucionará


Estados Unidos tiene reservas de diésel sólo para 25 días y las previsiones en Europa tampoco son muy halagüeñas. Analizamos la situación de este combustible...




www.autopista.es





Creo que lo de menos será el suministro de metales. Cuando el litro de diesel se dispare, y las agencias de transporte lo repercutan, haciendo que la cesta de la compra suba, unido a la inflacción, va a ser de pvta risa.

Hay que vigilar las despensas y agrandarlas lo máximo posible, entre onza y onza, packs de conservas.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (26 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Tenga en cuenta que PSLV guarda el material en Canadá y Trudeau no es de fiar ni un pelo. Todo lo que no sea perder las rocas en el fondo del lago , no es seguro.



Totalmente de acuerdo, yo solo compraría en caso de una bajada importante y porque se compra a spot y como especulación con el objetivo de conseguir mas físico. Idem para BullionVault.


----------



## IvanRios (26 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> .... países como* Alemania, Austria, Suiza y Hungría liberarán sus reservas de petróleo durante los próximos meses *para hacer frente a la escasez, ya que según las previsiones y el inventario oficial realizado al respecto, todo apunta a que* las reservas de diésel en gran parte de Europa (para el transporte por carretera, calefacción y otros combustibles derivados) llegarán este noviembre al nivel más bajo desde 2011.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto. La mención al suministro de metales es por ser el hilo que es, claro, además de que el tema de la minería también es crucial, pero en efecto la escasez va a afectar a todo y de forma catastròfica.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Oct 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> El acabose, él que pueda que prepare víveres para 3 meses....



yo tengo yodo, cambio caja por onza de oro, si tardais mucho sera demasiado tarde para vosotros.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> .... países como* Alemania, Austria, Suiza y Hungría liberarán sus reservas de petróleo durante los próximos meses *para hacer frente a la escasez, ya que según las previsiones y el inventario oficial realizado al respecto, todo apunta a que* las reservas de diésel en gran parte de Europa (para el transporte por carretera, calefacción y otros combustibles derivados) llegarán este noviembre al nivel más bajo desde 2011.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, primero hay que pensar en lo que sea más práctico y necesario. Y si queda un "excedente", entonces se adquiere lo que es o podría ser considerado dinero en unas determinadas circunstancias y que mejor no tengamos que vivir...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Efectivamente, primero hay que pensar en lo que sea más práctico y necesario. Y si queda un "excedente", entonces se adquiere lo que es o podría ser considerado dinero en unas determinadas circunstancias y que mejor no tengamos que vivir...
> 
> Saludos.



Lo más necesario teniendo en cuenta la caducidad. El resto a cubrirse con productos no perecederos. Fiat el justo


----------



## ELOS (27 Oct 2022)

Algunos estamos con deuda de hipoteca y hemos preferido comprar "dinero" en mp en lugar de amortizar esa deuda 
Personalmente me surge la duda de qué es lo más conservador de las dos opciones sabiendo cómo se presenta el panorama.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo más necesario teniendo en cuenta la caducidad. El resto a cubrirse con productos no perecederos. Fiat el justo



Una despensa, botiquín, etc. tiene que irse reciclando para que sean eficaces. Total, lo que se busca también es ir amortiguando parte de la Inflación actual y futura.

Y la caducidad es importante tenerla en cuenta, pero también hay que saber que no es determinante en muchos productos. Por ejemplo, en los medicamentos, la caducidad es la pérdida de los principios activos en el tiempo. Una aspirina no caduca en la fecha que pone en su envoltorio.

Y Fiat hay que tener... A fin de cuentas, a día de hoy se utiliza para adquirir aquello que necesitamos.

Claro que sí llega el "Fin del mundo", el Fiat no tendrá ninguna utilidad, pero ese será el menor de los problemas...

Otra cosa es que algunos esperen un colapso económico-financiero -no descartable- y entonces ya entrarían en escena los MPs, especialmente el Oro. En la Plata hay otros condicionantes.

En resumen, y teniendo en cuenta el mundo que estamos viviendo, lo mejor es empezar las cosas de abajo a arriba, es decir desde los "cimientos"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Algunos estamos con deuda de hipoteca y hemos preferido comprar "dinero" en mp en lugar de amortizar esa deuda
> Personalmente me surge la duda de qué es lo más conservador de las dos opciones sabiendo cómo se presenta el panorama.



Eso depende de cada cual, pero amortizar hipoteca es una de las mejores formas de dar salida al ahorro o excedente del que se pueda prescindir.

Yo hace bastantes años que liquidé la mía, así que pude disponer de más dinero para intercambiar por MPs. De hecho, en su momento, preferí liquidar la hipoteca antes de su vencimiento y ya con eso logré un importante ahorro (también dejé de lado el beneficio fiscal). Fue una buena decisión.

Es más, no hace tanto tiempo que ayudé a liquidar la hipoteca de mi hijo. Por lo tanto, este tema lo tengo clarísimo, pero entiendo que es algo muy personal y cada cual debe decidir en función de sus percepciones actuales y futuras.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (27 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Eso depende de cada cual, pero amortizar hipoteca es una de las mejores formas de dar salida al ahorro o excedente del que se pueda prescindir.
> 
> Yo hace bastantes años que liquidé la mía, así que pude disponer de más dinero para intercambiar por MPs. De hecho, en su momento, preferí liquidar la hipoteca antes de su vencimiento y ya con eso logré un importante ahorro (también dejé de lado el beneficio fiscal). Fue una buena decisión.
> 
> ...



También lo creo así.
En mi caso ha sido el importe de un 20% de mi deuda, pasarlo a mp. 
Y mi comentario es sobre que con mi mentalidad de hormiguita, me he dado cuenta que resulta ser más "conservador " cambiar papelitos por mp.,que usarlos para amortizar deuda, sabiendo que esa deuda sí que es real y nada que ver con los papelitos que poseemos.
Todo ésto es muy personal y relativo como bien dices.


----------



## ELOS (27 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una despensa, botiquín, etc. tiene que irse reciclando para que sean eficaces. Total, lo que se busca también es ir amortiguando parte de la Inflación actual y futura.
> 
> Y la caducidad es importante tenerla en cuenta, pero también hay que saber que no es determinante en muchos productos. Por ejemplo, en los medicamentos, la caducidad es la pérdida de los principios activos en el tiempo. Una aspirina no caduca en la fecha que pone en su envoltorio.
> 
> ...



Creo que ante un posible escenario de mad Max, el orden y valor no sería el mismo del que le damos ahora.
Si yo poseo plata e intercambio un poco de comida podría ser un trato justo para ambas partes.
Pero en el momento en que alguien ofrezca oro en lugar de plata por ése mismo producto ante la escasez del mismo, volvería a tener yo el mismo problema.

Creemos estar preparados para una situación nunca vivida y la realidad siempre suele ser distinta y muy dura.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una despensa, botiquín, etc. tiene que irse reciclando para que sean eficaces. Total, lo que se busca también es ir amortiguando parte de la Inflación actual y futura.
> 
> Y la caducidad es importante tenerla en cuenta, pero también hay que saber que no es determinante en muchos productos. Por ejemplo, en los medicamentos, la caducidad es la pérdida de los principios activos en el tiempo. Una aspirina no caduca en la fecha que pone en su envoltorio.
> 
> ...



Sí, con caducidad no me refería a lo que marque el fabricante siguiendo la legislación, por eso no he escrito "fecha de caducidad"


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

Bu


ELOS dijo:


> También lo creo así.
> En mi caso ha sido el importe de un 20% de mi deuda, pasarlo a mp.
> Y mi comentario es sobre que con mi mentalidad de hormiguita, me he dado cuenta que resulta ser más "conservador " cambiar papelitos por mp.,que usarlos para amortizar deuda, sabiendo que esa deuda sí que es real y nada que ver con los papelitos que poseemos.
> Todo ésto es muy personal y relativo como bien dices.



Bueno, esa deuda que tienes la estás pagando con los "papelitos" aceptados legalmente. Por lo tanto... está claro que tienen valor y mucho.

Diría que más que "conservador", has optado por tu faceta "preventiva"... que tampoco está de más. Ya he comentado que es un tema muy personal y cada cual debe ser muy libre de hacer lo que le parezca más oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Sí, con caducidad no me refería a lo que marque el fabricante siguiendo la legislación, por eso no he escrito "fecha de caducidad"





FranMen dijo:


> Sí, con caducidad no me refería a lo que marque el fabricante siguiendo la legislación, por eso no he escrito "fecha de caducidad"



Para eso está el reciclaje. De todas formas, aún recuerdo unas maniobras en el Ejército en que nos dieron a comer unas hamburguesas congeladas caducadas hacia la "leche" de tiempo y lo sé porque me fui a la cocina para ver el envase en que habían venido... Previamente, me lo había comentado un soldado que servía allí.

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (27 Oct 2022)

As Physical Silver Demand Soars, Bullion Dealers Offer Huge Buy-Back Premiums | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*A medida que aumenta la demanda física de plata, los comerciantes de lingotes ofrecen enormes primas de recompra*
POR TYLER DURDEN
JUEVES, 27 DE OCTUBRE DE 2022 - 01:05
_Actualizado el 2055ET con comentarios del presidente de SD Bullion, el Dr. Tyler Wall._
Para aquellos que han estado atentos a la plata, las cosas se están poniendo *un poco difíciles* .



El miércoles temprano notamos un informe de _Ronan Manly de BullionStar.com ,_ quien reveló que más del 50% de la plata entregable en COMEX de repente "no está disponible". Manly mencionó este tuit del 19 de octubre del experto en metales Nicky Shiels, quien dijo sobre los delegados que asistieron a la conferencia anual LBMA (Oro) en Lisboa; " son oro levemente bajista para el próximo año ($ 1830 para la conferencia de 2023) pero plata súper alcista ($ 28.30!) *ya que el enfoque estaba en la estrechez física impulsada por una demanda sin precedentes* " .

En segundo lugar, el mercado al contado de la plata sigue *retrocediendo* , lo que significa que el precio al contado de la plata está por encima del precio de los futuros, lo que indica una demanda extremadamente fuerte de metal físico en _este momento_ . ..

Y como muestra el gráfico a continuación, mientras que los futuros de plata no han ido a ninguna parte en los últimos cuatro meses, el precio de las monedas físicas se ha disparado...

La demanda se ha vuelto tan fuerte que, como muestra el gráfico a continuación, el alcance de la prima porcentual de la plata física sobre el spot casi no tiene precedentes...
_Fuente:_ https://twitter.com/jameshenryand/status/1585387645957705728
*¿El resultado? Los comerciantes de lingotes están ofreciendo primas gigantes sobre el spot para comprar plata*_ ._
APMEX, por ejemplo, está ofreciendo $10 al contado _por moneda_ en este momento.

Mientras que SD Bullion ofrece $ 10.50 y $ 11 por encima de la oferta. _Actualización:_ El director ejecutivo, el Dr. Tyler Wall, dice que el mercado físico de la plata " *está tan ajustado como nunca lo he visto", y* agregó que su compañía ha estado ofreciendo $11.00 al contado por US Mint Silver Eagles *durante más de una semana* .

Más del Dr. Wall;


> _*Los apiladores de plata con los que hablamos regularmente parecen estar cansados de escuchar acerca de la estrechez del mercado sin ningún movimiento en el precio al contado del banco* . Sin embargo, obviamente eso podría estar a punto de cambiar si el drenaje de la bóveda COMEX y LBMA continúa por mucho más tiempo. Una de las personas con las que hablo regularmente que tiene conocimiento de primera mano de la operación de un depósito de COMEX me dijo recientemente que *no creían que quedara plata tácita* , solo que la gente aún no se ha dado cuenta. Un comentario interesante, dado que supuestamente quedan 35 millones de onzas de plata registradas en el COMEX.
> *Parte de la producción de lingotes de plata se ordena hasta marzo de 2023 y casi todas las rondas/monedas de plata tienen un retraso de al menos 4 semanas desde la compra, la mayoría de 6 a 8 semanas. *Ya existe en el mercado mayorista lo que se manifestará en el comercio minorista en todo el espacio en las próximas semanas: un desacoplamiento completo del precio de la plata en vivo y entregable. Ya puede ver eso en los Silver Mint Eagles de EE. UU., donde las primas ahora son casi el 100% del precio al contado. En el raro caso de que alguien cotice un inventario que realmente está allí, en un estante y listo para enviarse ese día, la prima se vuelve casi irrelevante en este mercado. *Prácticamente no se cotiza ningún precio que sea demasiado alto con el beneficio de 3 horas retrospectivas. *Te duermes *, pierdes. *-Dr. Tyler Wall, SD Bullion, Inc._



La gran pregunta, como siempre: *¿a dónde vamos desde aquí?*


----------



## Maifrond (27 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Algunos estamos con deuda de hipoteca y hemos preferido comprar "dinero" en mp en lugar de amortizar esa deuda
> Personalmente me surge la duda de qué es lo más conservador de las dos opciones sabiendo cómo se presenta el panorama.



Pues depende mucho de qué tipo de hipoteca tengas, en el marco actual no es lo mismo una variable que una fija, y habrá que prestar atención a la variable, capital pendiente de amortizar y diferencial. Conozco gente a los que les quedan 70k para liquidar con un diferencial del 0,40 y otros a los que les quedan 140k con un diferencial del 1,5. Hasta hace poco con el Euribor en negativo y los metales por los suelos, la respuesta la tenía clara, hoy en día no la tengo tan clara. 

Pero estoy seguro que no van a poder llevar el Euribor al infinito, significaría mucho impago y esta lección ya la han aprendido los bancos, no quieren casas, de ahí que algunos se estén planteando el reducir la cuota alargando el periodo de préstamo.



ELOS dijo:


> Si yo poseo plata e intercambio un poco de comida podría ser un trato justo para ambas partes.



El tema es que la inmensa mayoría ni saben lo que es el metal ni tienen despensa. Muchos viven al día a día, pensando que las puertas del supermercado siempre van a estar abiertas y las estanterías a rebosar. 

Cuando era pequeño e iba a casa de mis abuelas, y siendo ambas de Comunidades Autónomas muy distintas y lejanas, sus despensas siempre estaban llenas, era una cuestión que no se debatía, en casa había que tener comida por lo que pudiera pasar. Hoy parece que la mayoría opina que todo está bien, y que no hay porqué preocuparse. Se dijo una vez que un pueblo que olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla, pues eso.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Una despensa,* botiquín,* etc. tiene que irse reciclando para que sean eficaces. Total, lo que se busca también es ir amortiguando parte de la Inflación actual y futura.



Pues esto que comentas no es baladí, el otro día me comentaba un compañero que cuando va a la farmacia a por la medicación de sus padres (enfermos crónicos) raro es el mes que no falta algún producto por rotura de stock. De hecho, este verano para conseguir un antihistamínico me tuve que recorrer varias farmacias porque no había, y no se trataba de un laboratorio extraño ni resido en la España olvidada.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Creo que ante un posible escenario de mad Max, el orden y valor no sería el mismo del que le damos ahora.
> Si yo poseo plata e intercambio un poco de comida podría ser un trato justo para ambas partes.
> Pero en el momento en que alguien ofrezca oro en lugar de plata por ése mismo producto ante la escasez del mismo, volvería a tener yo el mismo problema.
> 
> Creemos estar preparados para una situación nunca vivida y la realidad siempre suele ser distinta y muy dura.



Precisamente, porque he vivido lo mío y de casi todos los "colores" (conozco el Tercer Mundo), creo tener una mejor perspectiva de lo que puede dejarnos el futuro y de menor a mayor escala.

En un mundo "madmaxista" -que no merecería la pena vivir...-, el orden de prioridades es muy distinto en la realidad a lo que se pueda leer o visionar de forma ficticia. Por ejemplo, el alcohol, tabaco y demás vicios pueden tener un valor bastante más elevado del que le puedes suponer en un intercambio "justo" por MPs.

Cualquier militar español que haya estado en el conflicto de Kosovo podría ser mucho más "explicito".

De todas formas, tú muévete cómo consideres más oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (27 Oct 2022)

parece que hay algo de panico, ahi lo dejo ...






y las recompran en otros sitios a un precio que bueno, supera con mucho al spot


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

Los tipos de interés suben un 0,75% hasta el 2% en Europa.
Ya veo la próxima noticia en los miedos: la inflación “baja”.
Conforme suban los tipos la inflación será menos alta. Irán convergiendo pero para nada llegará al 2% “deseado “ por los bancos centrales.
Cálculo que con el 4-5% la inflación pasará al 5-4% y ese será el nuevo punto de equilibrio para los bancos centrales. Eso supone mucho dolor por ambos lados (ahorradores y endeudados)


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Los tipos de interés suben un 0,75% hasta el 2% en Europa.
> Ya veo la próxima noticia en los miedos: la inflación “baja”.
> Conforme suban los tipos la inflación será menos alta. Irán convergiendo pero para nada llegará al 2% “deseado “ por los bancos centrales.
> Cálculo que con el 4-5% la inflación pasará al 5-4% y ese será el nuevo punto de equilibrio para los bancos centrales. Eso supone mucho dolor por ambos lados (ahorradores y endeudados)



Nada nuevo... Llevamos casi dos años conviviendo con una elevada Inflación. La REAL hoy en día es de dos dígitos. Yo es que no hago ni puto caso a lo que digan o puedan hacer los Bancos Centrales. A mí lo que me sirve para medir la Inflación es la "cesta de la compra" o cualquier cosa que desee adquirir o contratar. De momento, no paran de subír y eso es así semana tras semana...

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> A medida que aumenta la demanda física de plata, los comerciantes de lingotes ofrecen enormes primas de recompra
> 
> En segundo lugar, el mercado al contado de la plata sigue *retrocediendo* , lo que significa que el precio al contado de la plata está por encima del precio de los futuros, lo que indica una demanda extremadamente fuerte de metal físico



Pero si os meteis en cualquier tienda y hay plata a paladas.

LLamais a un sitio de estos que venden granalla y lo unico que os diran es que cuantos kg quereis, si le pedis 5000kg no os preocupeis que os los va a vender sin problema.

Lo de los comerciantes matandose por vuestros lingotes, ya.... si se lo vendeis al precio que ellos os digan

precio de recompra ahora mismo en degussa de 1kg de plata barra 585 euros, precio de venta 967 euros. precio de recompra de 5 kg 2927 euros, precio de venta 4685 euros

Esto siendo barras de ellos impolutas con sus plasticos imagino, ahora llevadle una barra de un kg que sea de otra marca o otra historia me gustaria saber cuanto darian, pues en otros sitios seguro que mucho peor, lo he visto con mis ojos.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Nada nuevo... Llevamos casi dos años conviviendo con una elevada Inflación. La REAL hoy en día es de dos dígitos. Yo es que no hago ni puto caso a lo que digan o puedan hacer los Bancos Centrales. A mí lo que me sirve para medir la Inflación es la "cesta de la compra" o cualquier cosa que desee adquirir o contratar. De momento, no paran de subír y eso es así semana tras semana...
> 
> Saludos.



Nada nuevo para ti, pero créeme, para la mayoría de la población va a suponer dolor, mucho dolor.


----------



## risto mejido (27 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero si os meteis en cualquier tienda y hay plata a paladas.
> 
> LLamais a un sitio de estos que venden granalla y lo unico que os diran es que cuantos kg quereis, si le pedis 5000kg no os preocupeis que os los va a vender sin problema.
> 
> ...




Seguro que tienes razón, que en españa están las tiendas llenas, pero en eeuu y en Alemania tienen muy poco stock, allí hay más cultura apiladora que aquí, yo pienso que en una crisis gorda no subirán a la estratosfera, pero será un activo al menos que valdrá para que se salga adelante, conozco gente cuyos abuelos vendieron tierras por dinero republicano pensando que cuando llegase franco se lo iban a quitar , y preferían tener dinero....., y encima republicano.
El que tuvo Alfonsinas salvo el culete 

Seguro que el metal de las tiendas españolas acabará en fundiciones europeas , porque aquí ni cultura metalera ni dinero para comprar metales


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Seguro que tienes razón, que en españa están las tiendas llenas, pero en eeuu y en Alemania tienen muy poco stock, allí hay más cultura apiladora que aquí, yo pienso que en una crisis gorda no subirán a la estratosfera, pero será un activo al menos que valdrá para que se salga adelante, conozco gente cuyos abuelos vendieron tierras por dinero republicano pensando que cuando llegase franco se lo iban a quitar , y preferían tener dinero....., y encima republicano.
> El que tuvo Alfonsinas salvo el culete
> 
> Seguro que el metal de las tiendas españolas acabará en fundiciones europeas , porque aquí ni cultura metalera ni dinero para comprar metales



Apila, el rey de los unos, por donde pasa los MPs no vuelven a crecer


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Nada nuevo para ti, pero créeme, para la mayoría de la población va a suponer dolor, mucho dolor.



Mira, tengo una edad y qué quiero decirte con eso... Pues, que ya viví las décadas de los 70/80. Recuerdo haberme comprado mi primer coche con un interés por encima del 15%.

Lo que no era normal eran tipos de interés a 0% y mucho menos los intereses negativos. Una auténtica aberración histórica.

Y el "dolor" en muchas ocasiones se mitiga haciendo las cosas medianamente bien. Cuando uno se endeuda tiene que tener en cuenta muchas variables.

Saludos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Seguro que tienes razón, que en españa están las tiendas llenas, pero en eeuu y en Alemania tienen muy poco stock, allí hay más cultura apiladora que aquí, yo pienso que en una crisis gorda no subirán a la estratosfera, pero será un activo al menos que valdrá para que se salga adelante, conozco gente cuyos abuelos vendieron tierras por dinero republicano pensando que cuando llegase franco se lo iban a quitar , y preferían tener dinero....., y encima republicano.
> El que tuvo Alfonsinas salvo el culete
> 
> Seguro que el metal de las tiendas españolas acabará en fundiciones europeas , porque aquí ni cultura metalera ni dinero para comprar metales




Mi biseabuelo perdio un millon de pesetas de la epoca, era un dineral, no se a cuanto corresponderia ahora, dicen que unos dias antes iba a comprar a otro medio pueblo con ese millon y el trato se rompio por gilipolleces, estalla la guerra y el dinero va a las fogatas.

Todo el mundo en la familia dice que hasta hace poco seguia habiendo billetes de estos tirados por los cortijos que tenian, unos primos que fueron por alli se trajeron algunos y los enmarcaron, me trajeron a mi un fajo de billetes de estos sabiendo que me gustaba guardar esas cosas.

Una cosa no quita la otra, que todo vaya a ir a la mierda es posible.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, tengo una edad y qué quiero decirte con eso... Pues, que ya viví las décadas de los 70/80. Recuerdo haberme comprado mi primer coche con un interés por encima del 15%.
> 
> Lo que no era normal eran tipos de interés a 0% y mucho menos los intereses negativos. Una auténtica aberración histórica.
> 
> ...



Sí, yo recuerdo a mi padre pagando el piso con hipoteca a >15% y se pagó aunque tuviéramos que comer todos los días pucheros y papas fritas con tomate y mi abuela contándome cómo sobrevivían con almortas y peladuras de patatas. 
No es agradable ir a menos pero el ser humano es un superviviente


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Sí, yo recuerdo a mi padre pagando el piso con hipoteca a >15% y se pagó aunque tuviéramos que comer todos los días pucheros y papas fritas con tomate y mi abuela contándome cómo sobrevivían con almortas y peladuras de patatas.
> No es agradable ir a menos pero el ser humano es un superviviente



Supongo que eso fue por "barrios" o distintas zonas geográficas. No tuve esa percepción ni en Barcelona ni en Madrid... 

Quizás, es muy posible que tuviéramos poco en relación a ahora y ello no fue impedimento para que la gente fuera más feliz o menos infeliz.

Y no te he comentado las fuertes devaluaciones que sufrimos con la Peseta. En 1977, casi un 25%...

FranMen, siempre han existido malos tiempos y se ha acabado saliendo. El problema de hoy en día es que la gente en general no tiene la capacidad de lucha que había en aquellos tiempos. Luego, la gente también asumía deuda, pero con bastante más cabeza que ahora.

A veces el exceso de comodidades y recursos suele pagarse cuando hay decrecimiento. Y parece que eso es lo que va tocar a partir de ya...

Saludos.


----------



## la mano negra (27 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> As Physical Silver Demand Soars, Bullion Dealers Offer Huge Buy-Back Premiums | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...




Su pregunta está respondida en Wallstreetsilver desde hace año y medio . Desde aquí vamos a la Luna.


----------



## risto mejido (27 Oct 2022)

Esa pregunta es del redactor ,no mia

Llevo inscrito en wss bastante tiempo, ademas fue gracias a usted, aprovecho para darle las gracias por ello 

Saludos


----------



## Gusman (27 Oct 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Sé que llego unos días tarde, pero siempre conviene recordar efemérides como ésta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1240703
> 
> ...



En asturias ya lo estan haciendo con la ley dd montes.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Que bellezón la de 200. Buscando me encuentro que la hay de 1 kg








Cuál es la moneda conmemorativa de oro puro que se ofrece hasta en 450 mil pesos


La emisión del ejemplar de 200 pesos estuvo limitada a solo 200 piezas




www.infobae.com




Fiuu!


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

1 kg, Bicentenario de la Independencia, oro, Banco de México


PÃ¡gina web del sitio de Banco de MÃ©xico



www.banxico.org.mx


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues esto que comentas no es baladí, el otro día me comentaba un compañero que cuando va a la farmacia a por la medicación de sus padres (enfermos crónicos) raro es el mes que no falta algún producto por rotura de stock. De hecho, este verano para conseguir un antihistamínico me tuve que recorrer varias farmacias porque no había, y no se trataba de un laboratorio extraño ni resido en la España olvidada.



Wuhan, que es donde está el cluster de la industria farmacéutica en China y que abastece de principios activos al resto del mundo, lleva unos tres meses cerrado:





Seguimiento de la escasez de medicamentos


En marzo de 2020, tras varios meses de paralización de Wuhan, centro neurálgico mundial en la cadena de suministro de productos médicos, la escasez de medicamentos básicos hacia temer una catástrofe sanitaria sin precedentes...




www.burbuja.info





La primera vez que lo cerraron, a los tres meses faltaban medicamentos en el resto del mundo. Desde entonces la cadena de suministro está tocada. Los efectos del segundo cierre de Wuhan tienen que empezar a hacerse notar en breve...

Los efectos de los cierres "sanitarios" en China han roto la cadena de suministro, salvo dentro de la propia China. Por tanto, los costes de producción derivados de esta ruptura han aumentado en todo el mundo salvo en China. 

A esto hay que unirle que la subida de precios de la energía afecta principalmente a Europa ya que los aliados de Rusia que pagan en rublos en contratos a largo plazo con un gran descuento respecto a los contratos a corto plazo. En este gráfico se pueden ver bien los efectos :



Los precios de los productores van camino de doblarse en Alemania desde que empezó la crisis "sanitaria" en China. Mientras tanto en China apenas han aumentado un 2,5%

La balanza comercial europea se ha hundido en apenas dos años:




En principio, el siguiente paso será el cierre masivo de industrias europeas incapaces de competir en esta situación. 

La rotura de stock y de la cadena de suministro no sólo afectan a los medicamentos, afecta a prácticamente todos los sectores que, de una forma u otra, dependen de productos chinos y de energía barata rusa para poder funcionar con normalidad.

En este sentido, China es el país mejor posicionado en este momento: la cadena de suministro y creación de valor añadido apenas depende del exterior (las "medidas sanitarias" sólo afectan a la cadena de suministro exterior) y se han asegurado energía comerciando en su propia divisa de los principales productores mundiales (Rusia, Arabia Saudí, Irán, Nigeria...). 

En resumen, no sólo van a faltar medicamentos, va a faltar de todo. Pero se va a hacer notar más con los medicamentos ya que son la punta de lanza de la guerra híbrida en la que estamos. Faltan, casualmente, casi todos los medicamentos para tratar problemas cardiovasculares justo cuando parece que es un efecto secundario de las vacunas que los gobiernos occidentales insistieron en inocular a su población ("repentinitis")


----------



## la mano negra (27 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Wuhan, que es donde está el cluster de la industria farmacéutica en China y que abastece de principios activos al resto del mundo, lleva unos tres meses cerrado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene usted vista de lince. El común de los mortales no tiene ni puñetera idea de donde le vienen los tiros.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Wuhan, que es donde está el cluster de la industria farmacéutica en China y que abastece de principios activos al resto del mundo, lleva unos tres meses cerrado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faltan cardiovasculares porque faltan de todos, no has visto las alertas con los anti diabéticos?


----------



## asqueado (28 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Faltan cardiovasculares porque faltan de todos, no has visto las alertas con los anti diabéticos?



Pero no es de ahora, si no hace algun tiempo ya, mi mayor preocupacion son la falta de medicamentos, por las enfermedades graves de mi esposa y mia, a la farmacia que voy habitualmente siempre me faltan medicamentos claves cuando tengo que reponer todos los meses, y me dice la titular que no sabe lo que esta pasando, o se lo estan llevando para el extranjero porque siempre le estan faltando una serie de ellos. Con relacion a la acumulacion de alimentos, eso lo tengo ya asumidos desde hace muchos años, y estoy bastante servido con alimentos no perecederos para mas de 1 año, voy consumiendo continuamente de esa despensa y reponiendo a la vez, es mas, aun cuando tengo garrafas de agua para beber, tengo varios recipientes de plastico con cavidad de 100 litros, donde me gusta rellenarlos cuando llueve y ahora con las ultimas lluvias he llenado completamente, por si llega el caso de que cortan el agua por algun motivo, hay que estar preparados para todo.
Aun cuando tengo suficientes medidas de seguridad en mi vivienda, fosos, cocodrilos, perros, alarmas, rejas  he puesto una cerradura invisible, aun cuando no lo tenia muy claro su efectividad, cuando me la han puesto y la estoy usando eso es una pasada, por fuera de la puerta no consta ninguna cerradura y despues de echar las llaves que tengas en la puerta, con un mando a distancia echas la misma y si intentas empujar la puerta, tiene incluso una alarma que comienza a sonar con cualquier movimiento, asi que estoy contento con otra medida de seguridad.


----------



## FranMen (28 Oct 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Pero no es de ahora, si no hace algun tiempo ya, mi mayor preocupacion son la falta de medicamentos, por las enfermedades graves de mi esposa y mia, a la farmacia que voy habitualmente siempre me faltan medicamentos claves cuando tengo que reponer todos los meses, y me dice la titular que no sabe lo que esta pasando, o se lo estan llevando para el extranjero porque siempre le estan faltando una serie de ellos. Con relacion a la acumulacion de alimentos, eso lo tengo ya asumidos desde hace muchos años, y estoy bastante servido con alimentos no perecederos para mas de 1 año, voy consumiendo continuamente de esa despensa y reponiendo a la vez, es mas, aun cuando tengo garrafas de agua para beber, tengo varios recipientes de plastico con cavidad de 100 litros, donde me gusta rellenarlos cuando llueve y ahora con las ultimas lluvias he llenado completamente, por si llega el caso de que cortan el agua por algun motivo, hay que estar preparados para todo.
> Aun cuando tengo suficientes medidas de seguridad en mi vivienda, fosos, cocodrilos, perros, alarmas, rejas  he puesto una cerradura invisible, aun cuando no lo tenia muy claro su efectividad, cuando me la han puesto y la estoy usando eso es una pasada, por fuera de la puerta no consta ninguna cerradura y despues de echar las llaves que tengas en la puerta, con un mando a distancia echas la misma y si intentas empujar la puerta, tiene incluso una alarma que comienza a sonar con cualquier movimiento, asi que estoy contento con otra medida de seguridad.



Cierto, hace años (desde la anterior crisis) que tenemos rotura de stocks frecuentes, me contaban que la mayoría de los fármacos tienen más margen en otros países así que cuando hay falta se tira de países como España para suplirlos.
Antiguamente las farmacias tenían un pequeño almacén, ahora, como todas las empresas, fábricas, tiendas, tienen lo justo y cuando viene algún cliente tienen que pedir a los distribuidores 
No es muy recomendable acumular fármacos “por si” pues probablemente no los necesitemos nunca y cuestan un pico, pero el que sabe lo que necesita, enfermedades crónicas, debería tener un almacén de 6 meses.
Hay cosas que no caducan como gasas, esparadrapo, jeringas, guantes, antisépticos que sí son básicos y hay que tener.
Creo que ya comenté en un país del segundo mundo ver un paciente con la mano envuelta en un paño de cocina empapado en sangre y el estudiante de medicina (ningún médico a la vista en el hospital) mandar al familiar con la “lista de la compra” a la farmacia de enfrente para suturar. Eso lo veremos aquí en unos años


----------



## frankie83 (28 Oct 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Tiene usted vista de lince. El común de los mortales no tiene ni puñetera idea de donde le vienen los tiros.



Y con la explicación más convincente de la pandemia que he escuchado nunca


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Precisamente, porque he vivido lo mío y de casi todos los "colores" (conozco el Tercer Mundo), creo tener una mejor perspectiva de lo que puede dejarnos el futuro y de menor a mayor escala.
> 
> En un mundo "madmaxista" -que no merecería la pena vivir...-, el orden de prioridades es muy distinto en la realidad a lo que se pueda leer o visionar de forma ficticia. Por ejemplo, el alcohol, tabaco y demás vicios pueden tener un valor bastante más elevado del que le puedes suponer en un intercambio "justo" por MPs.
> 
> ...



A raíz de eso, siempre me acuerdo cuando hace años visité Lanzarote y el guía nos contaba cómo de dura era la vida allí antes del "desarrollismo" y el turismo: la cuestión era que había una escasez de todo BRUTAL por el clima desértico de la isla, el vulcanismo que hacía difícil que creciera algo (especialmente después de la erupción del Timanfaya en el siglo XVIII) y sobre todo una falta de agua tremenda porque es la única isla canaria sin ríos, manantiales o cualquier otra fuente de agua natural, por lo que dependían EXCLUSIVAMENTE de los aljibes que se construyeran y recogieran la muy esporádica agua de lluvia... así que no era raro que la gente muriera de hambre y de sed y la situación llegó a ser tan dura (porque de propina tenían ataques piráticos que los obiligaban a refugiarse en las cuevas durante semanas hasta que se cansaban de saquear y se iban...) que los habitantes pensaron seriamente en abandonar la isla después de la erupción aquella y tuvo que prohibirlo el gobierno central bajo pena de muerte para evitarlo.... aunque Carlos III por lo visto se apiadó de ellos y financió la construcción de algunos grandes aljibes comunales para aliviar algo su situación, cosa que costó porque había tanta escasez que los trabajadores tuvieron que llevar su propia comida y agua (y vigilarla para que no se la robaran....).

Así que la gente vivía de forma muy miserable, siempre mirando al cielo esperando lluvias, y rezando porque no hubiera más erupciones... y sabéis lo que valía el dinero y los metales allí? NADA. Absolutamente NADA. Los más ricos del lugar eran los que tenían los aljibes de agua más grandes que les permitían tanto beber ellos como a sus subordinados y mantener algún animal doméstico como cabras y gallinas y punto.... y el resto de campesinos estaban a su servicio a cambio de agua y (eso era ya un lujo asiático) algo de leche de cabra.... los otros canarios los llamaban "conejeros" por cierto porque lo único que abundaba en la isla eran conejos (su única fuente de proteína animal prácticamente) y cuando algún barco llegaba allí (que no fuera pirata se entiende...) de otra isla venían los "nativos" en tromba cargados de conejos para intercambiarlos por CUALQUIER COSA... el dinero no existía ni se le esperaba porque como ellos decían ¿qué podían hacer con él? ¿Sin recursos, ni "supermercados", ni "mercados" a secas si no había de nada? En la isla era absolutamente inservible así que tampoco tenían para comprar nada a esos barcos....

Y esa situación no cambió mucho hasta que se instaló la primera desaladora de España allá en los años 60 y solucionado por fin el problema del agua empezó el desarrollismo turístico (aquí ya entró el famoso César Manrique, responsable prácticamente de todo lo que merece la pena ver allí construido por él o conservado gracias a él, porque por si la población fuera aquello sería otro Benidorm y tan felices hartos como estaban de tanta miseria....)

Da para pensar, desde luego....


----------



## FranMen (28 Oct 2022)

Cuando he ido a las Canarias me ha parecido un lugar idílico salvo por una cosa fundamental: la densidad de población. Lanzarote menos pero Tenerife y Gran Canaria me dan repelús, tanta gente ahí atrapada ante una catástrofe que puedan ayudar desde fuera, sin agua, energía, alimentos para tantos


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Cuando he ido a las Canarias me había parecido un lugar idílico salvo por una cosa fundamental: la densidad de población. Lanzarote menos pero Tenerife y Gran Canaria me dan repelús, tanta gente ahí atrapada ante una catástrofe que puedan ayudar desde fuera, sin agua, energía, alimentos para tantos



Agua en principio no tienen problema mientras funcionen las desaladoras, el problema es la energía para alimentarlas (aunque están en ello, de hecho creo que ya alguna isla es autosuficiente usando renovables) y por supuesto importar comida (y el resto de cosas) pero también hay que tener en cuenta la cantidad tan enorme de población "flotante" turística que hay, así que lo más lógico sería que se largaran para que no consumieran recursos....


----------



## ELOS (28 Oct 2022)

Quizá no sea el hilo indicado, pero es un placer leer comentarios trascendentales que obligan necesariamente a volver a tener los pies en el suelo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> A raíz de eso, siempre me acuerdo cuando hace años visité Lanzarote y el guía nos contaba cómo de dura era la vida allí antes del "desarrollismo" y el turismo: la cuestión era que había una escasez de todo BRUTAL por el clima desértico de la isla, el vulcanismo que hacía difícil que creciera algo (especialmente después de la erupción del Timanfaya en el siglo XVIII) y sobre todo una falta de agua tremenda porque es la única isla canaria sin ríos, manantiales o cualquier otra fuente de agua natural, por lo que dependían EXCLUSIVAMENTE de los aljibes que se construyeran y recogieran la muy esporádica agua de lluvia... así que no era raro que la gente muriera de hambre y de sed y la situación llegó a ser tan dura (porque de propina tenían ataques piráticos que los obiligaban a refugiarse en las cuevas durante semanas hasta que se cansaban de saquear y se iban...) que los habitantes pensaron seriamente en abandonar la isla después de la erupción aquella y tuvo que prohibirlo el gobierno central bajo pena de muerte para evitarlo.... aunque Carlos III por lo visto se apiadó de ellos y financió la construcción de algunos grandes aljibes comunales para aliviar algo su situación, cosa que costó porque había tanta escasez que los trabajadores tuvieron que llevar su propia comida y agua (y vigilarla para que no se la robaran....).
> 
> Así que la gente vivía de forma muy miserable, siempre mirando al cielo esperando lluvias, y rezando porque no hubiera más erupciones... y sabéis lo que valía el dinero y los metales allí? NADA. Absolutamente NADA. Los más ricos del lugar eran los que tenían los aljibes de agua más grandes que les permitían tanto beber ellos como a sus subordinados y mantener algún animal doméstico como cabras y gallinas y punto.... y el resto de campesinos estaban a su servicio a cambio de agua y (eso era ya un lujo asiático) algo de leche de cabra.... los otros canarios los llamaban "conejeros" por cierto porque lo único que abundaba en la isla eran conejos (su única fuente de proteína animal prácticamente) y cuando algún barco llegaba allí (que no fuera pirata se entiende...) de otra isla venían los "nativos" en tromba cargados de conejos para intercambiarlos por CUALQUIER COSA... el dinero no existía ni se le esperaba porque como ellos decían ¿qué podían hacer con él? ¿Sin recursos, ni "supermercados", ni "mercados" a secas si no había de nada? En la isla era absolutamente inservible así que tampoco tenían para comprar nada a esos barcos....
> 
> ...



En el mundo real el dinero sí que valía y, aunque pobres, exportaban por ejemplo grano, lo que tal vez explicaba por qué no tenían reservas para los años de hambruna.

Puedes leer en los diccionarios geográficos estadísticos del XIX, como el de Madoz, el comercio de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura, escaso pero desde luego existente y hasta los impuestos que cobraban. También se producía y produce vino.

Y los piratas tampoco iban a robar agua y conejos, como es de pura lógica.

Y quizá por eso los guías turísticos no son la fuente histórica más fiable.

Así que me temo que sí, en todo momento y ocasión asimilable al Mad Max los MPs han sido medio de cambio y reserva de valor.

Por cierto que has hecho un copiapega, recuerdo haberte leído lo mismo varias veces.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2022)

Me encanta este hilo en donde se habla de todo menos del Horoh...esteeee alguien sabe alguna receta para hacer la Salsa Manzanas traigo ?...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2022)

Aqui el unico q se esta forrando es el vendedor mete-miedo...


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (28 Oct 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> esteeee alguien sabe alguna receta para hacer la Salsa Manzanas traigo ?...



Pues no, cuanto lo siento. ¿Podría compartir usted su famosa receta de crema de "estar a por uvas"?...


----------



## FranMen (28 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Agua en principio no tienen problema mientras funcionen las desaladoras, el problema es la energía para alimentarlas (aunque están en ello, de hecho creo que ya alguna isla es autosuficiente usando renovables) y por supuesto importar comida (y el resto de cosas) pero también hay que tener en cuenta la cantidad tan enorme de población "flotante" turística que hay, así que lo más lógico sería que se largaran para que no consumieran recursos....



No llegaremos a ello pero no puedo evitar tener la sensación claustrofóbica de que, si hubiera una catástrofe mundial en que se cortasen las comunicaciones, las Canarias se convertirían en pocas semanas en una merienda de negros por tanta población como alojan


----------



## Luke I'm your father (28 Oct 2022)

¿No les gusta el tradicional pastel de oro-parece-plata-no-es?


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (28 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No llegaremos a ello pero no puedo evitar tener la sensación claustrofóbica de que, si hubiera una catástrofe mundial en que se cortasen las comunicaciones, las Canarias se convertirían en pocas semanas en una merienda de negros por tanta población como alojan



Para este tipo de situaciones Francisco Llinares da muy buenas ideas:
- destiladora solar para agua.
- semillas para hacer germinados en tu casa sin que nadie se entere. Aportan las vitaminas de los vegetales, que faltarían en la comida enlatada que puedas guardar.
Con eso las posibilidades de supervivencia son altas, dependiendo de cuánto dure la situación.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En el mundo real el dinero sí que valía y, aunque pobres, exportaban por ejemplo grano, lo que tal vez explicaba por qué no tenían reservas para los años de hambruna.
> 
> Puedes leer en los diccionarios geográficos estadísticos del XIX, como el de Madoz, el comercio de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura, escaso pero desde luego existente y hasta los impuestos que cobraban. También se producía y produce vino.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente en todos lados y todos los sitios siempre existieron y existirán ACAPARADORES que comercian con lo que sea aunque la gente de su alrededor se muera de hambre.... en la España franquista de la posguerra pasaba sin ir más lejos mientras se tenía que importar grano de Argentina primero y de EEUU después... pero una cosa no quita la otra, para el vulgo (el 99% de la población de Lanzarote) el dinero no valía NADA porque lo poco que había que se pudiera comprar lo acaparaban 4 para especular y vender fuera como bien dices.... y la gente se moría de hambre y de sed mientras a los caciques de turno no les faltaba de nada y hasta exportaban grano, efectivamente, era una situación ideal para tenerlos bien cogidos por los huevos desde luego (especialmente por el tema del agua).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Evidentemente en todos lados y todos los sitios siempre existieron y existirán ACAPARADORES que comercian con lo que sea aunque la gente de su alrededor se muera de hambre.... en la España franquista de la posguerra pasaba sin ir más lejos mientras se tenía que importar grano de Argentina primero y de EEUU después... pero una cosa no quita la otra, para el vulgo (el 99% de la población de Lanzarote) el dinero no valía NADA porque lo poco que había lo acaparaban 4 para especular y vender fuera como bien dices.... y la gente se moría de hambre y de sed mientras a los caciques de turno no les faltaba de nada y hasta exportaban grano, efectivamente.



Vamos, que vives en un mundo de fantasía con la película que te has montado y la realidad te da igual. Eso de que el dinero no tenía valor para el 99% de los lanzaroteños sólo pasó en tu imaginación.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vamos, que vives en un mundo de fantasía con la película que te has montado y la realidad te da igual. Eso de que el dinero no tenía valor para el 99% de los lanzaroteños sólo pasó en tu imaginación.



Tú piensa sólo una cosa: ¿a quién le compras con ese dinero si existe y qué en una isla de 4 rentistas con escasez brutal de agua y de comida también porque se exporta casi todo lo poco que se produce para su beneficio? ¿Te suena la hambruna de Irlanda donde murieron o emigraron millones de personas pese a que no dejaron de exportar comida a Inglaterra protegida por el ejército inglés? ¿Qué haces si no aceptan los "vendedores" que les compres comida simplemente y sólo te ofrecen trueque por lo que ellos digan y cómo o que te metas tus monedillas por ahí que sacan mucho más exportando? ¿Te suena lo del "dinero de papel" de muchas explotaciones mineras donde te obligaban a comprar lo que te hiciera falta con "dinero del patrón" en el economato de turno al precio que dijera? ¿Qué interés pueden tener en acumular dinero o metales en una situación así? No es tan difícil de entender vaya....

Y otra cosa que se me olvidaba: ¿te has parado a pensar que la piratería también buscaba ESCLAVOS? Esa era la razón principal por la que tenían que esconderse, pues secuestraban lanzaroteños a puñados para venderlos en los mercados de esclavos.... por algo surgió una orden monacal en España dedicada exclusivamente a recaudar limosnas para liberar esclavos cristianos en Berbería....


----------



## risto mejido (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Tú piensa sólo una cosa: ¿a quién le compras con ese dinero si existe y qué en una isla de 4 rentistas con escasez brutal de agua y de comida también porque se exporta casi todo lo poco que se produce para su beneficio? ¿Te suena la hambruna de Irlanda donde murieron o emigraron millones de personas pese a que no dejaron de exportar comida a Inglaterra protegida por el ejército inglés? ¿Qué haces si no aceptan los "vendedores" que les compres comida simplemente y sólo te ofrecen trueque por lo que ellos digan y cómo o que te metas tus monedillas por ahí que sacan mucho más exportando? ¿Te suena lo del "dinero de papel" de muchas explotaciones mineras donde te obligaban a comprar lo que te hiciera falta con "dinero del patrón" en el economato de turno al precio que dijera? ¿Qué interés pueden tener en acumular dinero o metales en una situación así? No es tan difícil de entender vaya....
> 
> Y otra cosa que se me olvidaba: ¿te has parado a pensar que la piratería también buscaba ESCLAVOS? Esa era la razón principal por la que tenían que esconderse, pues secuestraban lanzaroteños a puñados para venderlos en los mercados de esclavos.... por algo surgió una orden monacal en España dedicada exclusivamente a recaudar limosnas para liberar esclavos cristianos en Berbería....



Otro mito: la hambruna irlandesa fue provocada por un hongo. De no haber exportado productos de alto valor como carne o mantequilla no hubieran tenido dinero para comprar grano y productos de subsistencia. En la hambruna irlandesa el factor más importante fue los malos transportes, la gente de la costa que podía comprar se vio menos afectada que la del interior aislado.

Repito: puedes informarte de la vida económica de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura en el diccionario de Madoz, que desmonta esas fantasías tuyas.

Seguimos sin saber si según tú los piratas iban a robar agua. Confundes una vez más los períodos históricos. Los corsarios de Berbería atacaban en el Mediterráneo fundamentalmente, los ataques en Canarias fueron anecdóticos y tardíos, e iban a secuestrar para PEDIR RESCATES y a saquear. En dinero, no en conejos ni en agua. Pocos esclavos cuando la gente escapa a las cuevas.

La orden de los Mercedarios la funda San Pedro Nolasco en el s. XIII y Lanzarote no se colonizó hasta el XV.

Vamos, que no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Otro mito: la hambruna irlandesa fue provocada por un hongo. De no haber exportado productos de alto valor como carne o mantequilla no hubieran tenido dinero para comprar grano y productos de subsistencia. En la hambruna irlandesa el factor más importante fue los malos transportes, la gente de la costa que podía comprar se vio menos afectada que la del interior aislado.
> 
> Repito: puedes informarte de la vida económica de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura en el diccionario de Madoz, que desmonta esas fantasías tuyas.
> 
> ...



Pues para saber tanto ignora cosas muy básicas:

- Irlanda era un "colonato" inglés. A los irlandeses los dejaban alimentarse con patatas y mantequilla casi exclusivamente que producían ellos mismos en sus pequeñas propiedades. El resto que se producía en grandes fincas lo acaparaban los amos rentistas ingleses (la mayoría ni residían en Irlanda) para EXPORTAR y no dejaban que los irlandeses accedieran a ellos simplemente porque era su NEGOCIO y vivían de ello, luego cuando vino la enfermedad de la patata y se quedaron sin ella los dejaron morir de hambre sin más, tuvieran o no dinero que ofrecer a cambio para comprar otra cosa (la prueba está en que sí consiguieron comprar pasajes para emigrar masivamente....).

- La piratería berberisca atacaba dónde y como quería, incluyendo Canarias. Están documentados ataques y secuestros de lanzaroteños a cientos en las crónicas de la época, búscalas y verás.... y cualquier conejero te señalará las cuevas donde se escondían cuando ocurría, yo las he visto de hecho. Y naturalmente que querían dinero a cambio, pero quién se lo pagaba? La familia de un campesino lanzaroteño (ni de muchos otros sitios) ni de coña porque NO TENÍAN DINERO, en todo caso sólo pagaban los nobles/caballeros que sí lo tenían o los Mercedarios con suerte (gracias a ellos consiguió su liberación Cervantes por ejemplo cuando estuvo cautivo), mientras tanto se compraban/revendían en los mercados de esclavos de berbería "al peso" y se empleaban como tales trabajando en lo que fuera, que tener a miles encerrados comiendo y bebiendo sin producir nada a la espera de rescate no tenía ningún sentido.... y los Mercedarios claro que se fundaron en el siglo XIII pero estuvieron liberando esclavos cristianos hasta prácticamente el siglo XIX (el último ataque pirático a Lanzarote fue en el siglo XVIII y se llevaron casi a mil cautivos), qué me quieres decir con eso? ¿Que como se fundaron antes que la colonización de Lanzarote los dejaron fuera y cuando llegaban al mercado de esclavos de turno de Fez o Argel ignoraban a los lanzaroteños que se encontraran o qué? jaja

En fin, resulta curioso cómo queréis torcer las cosas.... la realidad es tozuda: ante un escenario con escasez de recursos y acaparamiento/monopolio de los mismos el dinero vale lo que 4 gatos quieran que valga si es que lo aceptan y si dicen que no vale nada, no lo vale y punto...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Para este tipo de situaciones Francisco Llinares da muy buenas ideas:
> - destiladora solar para agua.
> - semillas para hacer germinados en tu casa sin que nadie se entere. Aportan las vitaminas de los vegetales, que faltarían en la comida enlatada que puedas guardar.
> Con eso las posibilidades de supervivencia son altas, dependiendo de cuánto dure la situación.



Importante no olvidar la Muñeca Txoxona pa cuando tengamos q aliviarnos...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Tú piensa sólo una cosa: ¿a quién le compras con ese dinero si existe y qué en una isla de 4 rentistas con escasez brutal de agua y de comida también porque se exporta casi todo lo poco que se produce para su beneficio? ¿Te suena la hambruna de Irlanda donde murieron o emigraron millones de personas pese a que no dejaron de exportar comida a Inglaterra protegida por el ejército inglés? ¿Qué haces si no aceptan los "vendedores" que les compres comida simplemente y sólo te ofrecen trueque por lo que ellos digan y cómo o que te metas tus monedillas por ahí que sacan mucho más exportando? ¿Te suena lo del "dinero de papel" de muchas explotaciones mineras donde te obligaban a comprar lo que te hiciera falta con "dinero del patrón" en el economato de turno al precio que dijera? ¿Qué interés pueden tener en acumular dinero o metales en una situación así? No es tan difícil de entender vaya....
> 
> Y otra cosa que se me olvidaba: ¿te has parado a pensar que la piratería también buscaba ESCLAVOS? Esa era la razón principal por la que tenían que esconderse, pues secuestraban lanzaroteños a puñados para venderlos en los mercados de esclavos.... por algo surgió una orden monacal en España dedicada exclusivamente a recaudar limosnas para liberar esclavos cristianos en Berbería....



Se puede decir MAS ALTO......
Pero los caciquillos, intermediarios y estraperlistas q componen el Consejo de Admininistracion q flotan x aqui les molestsa q les jodan el chiringuito....circulen circulen...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pues para saber tanto ignora cosas muy básicas:
> 
> - Irlanda era un "colonato" inglés. A los irlandeses los dejaban alimentarse con patatas y mantequilla casi exclusivamente que producían ellos mismos en sus pequeñas propiedades. El resto que se producía en grandes fincas lo acaparaban los amos rentistas ingleses (la mayoría ni residían en Irlanda) para EXPORTAR y no dejaban que los irlandeses accedieran a ellos simplemente porque era su NEGOCIO y vivían de ello, luego cuando vino la enfermedad de la patata y se quedaron sin ella los dejaron morir de hambre sin más, tuvieran o no dinero que ofrecer a cambio para comprar otra cosa (la prueba está en que sí consiguieron comprar pasajes para emigrar masivamente....).
> 
> ...



En buena parte de las zonas rurales de la África profunda, el dinero apenas se ve. Viven casi exclusivamente del trueque. Y eso hoy en día...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (28 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pues para saber tanto ignora cosas muy básicas:
> 
> - Irlanda era un "colonato" inglés. A los irlandeses los dejaban alimentarse con patatas y mantequilla casi exclusivamente que producían ellos mismos en sus pequeñas propiedades. El resto que se producía en grandes fincas lo acaparaban los amos rentistas ingleses (la mayoría ni residían en Irlanda) para EXPORTAR y no dejaban que los irlandeses accedieran a ellos simplemente porque era su NEGOCIO y vivían de ello, luego cuando vino la enfermedad de la patata y se quedaron sin ella los dejaron morir de hambre sin más, tuvieran o no dinero que ofrecer a cambio para comprar otra cosa (la prueba está en que sí consiguieron comprar pasajes para emigrar masivamente....).
> 
> ...



Yo te voy a poner un ejemplo actual: Almería es la despensa de verdura de Europa. En las verdulerías locales es raro encontrar producto de calidad, lo habitual es el destrio. ¿Por qué? ¿Por qué el dinero no vale? Noooo, porque el consumidor de Almería está dispuesto a pagar un euro por el kg de tomate mientras que en UK pagan 5£.
Seguro que a Lanzarote llegaría el comercio si los habitantes tuvieran buenas onzas españolas, el problema es que, como mucho, tenían algunos cobres


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (28 Oct 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Importante no olvidar la Muñeca Txoxona pa cuando tengamos q aliviarnos...



Desde luego. Que la situación no le haga perder el gusto refinado y los modales elegantes.


----------



## Atolladero (28 Oct 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


>



Que sería de nosotros sin los gorilas de WSS, esa pendiente se va a acelerar no van a llegar a Febrero


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pues para saber tanto ignora cosas muy básicas:
> 
> - Irlanda era un "colonato" inglés. A los irlandeses los dejaban alimentarse con patatas y mantequilla casi exclusivamente que producían ellos mismos en sus pequeñas propiedades. El resto que se producía en grandes fincas lo acaparaban los amos rentistas ingleses (la mayoría ni residían en Irlanda) para EXPORTAR y no dejaban que los irlandeses accedieran a ellos simplemente porque era su NEGOCIO y vivían de ello, luego cuando vino la enfermedad de la patata y se quedaron sin ella los dejaron morir de hambre sin más, tuvieran o no dinero que ofrecer a cambio para comprar otra cosa (la prueba está en que sí consiguieron comprar pasajes para emigrar masivamente....).
> 
> ...



Doctor en Historia, y especialista en Historia monetaria, gracias.

Si ignoras que las correrías berberiscos en el Atlántico fueron escasas poco puede hacerse. Por eso las fiestas de moros y cristianos son tan importantes en Canarias. Argel está en el Mediterráneo. Las Canarias se atacaban desde Salé, cuya existencia como puerto pirata fue efímera. ¿1000 cautivos? MILLONES fueron esclavizados por la morisma en el Mediterráneo. Y los Mercedarios fueron fundados por la piratería en el Mediterráneo, no por los pocos ataques sufridos por las Canarias.

Así que decídete: o había qué robar y dinero para rescates en Lanzarote o no.

Lo que dices de Irlanda y el dominio inglés no tiene que ver. Los irlandeses explotados podían comer lo que quisieran con dinero, si el transporte funcionaba. Vender carne por importe de 10 libras y comprar trigo y patatas permite dar de comer a más gente que esa carne. De no haber vendido carne y mantequilla hubiera muerto más gente. Y no, los ingleses no dejaron morir de hambre. Caridad y hasta intervención gubernamental, pero sin comunicaciones la ayuda no llega. Lo que no perdió su valor fue el oro y la plata.

Por lo demás, queda claro que lo de que no había dinero en Lanzarote ni se le daba valor es una fantasía, como se puede ver en la innúmera documentación sobre la economía y el comercio de la isla. Idem Fuerteventura.

Jamás el oro y la plata han perdido su valor. Si no sabes que una de sus funciones es reserva de valor y que permite consumir en el futuro, vas cojonudo.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los que mejor saben lo que pasó son los que lo vivieron, lo demás son historietas.



Claro, hombre, los testimonios orales, como sabe todo el mundo, y en particular los prendas de la manada, importan más que las pruebas materiales.

Aparte, no creo que el guía tuviera 400 años.

Ya no sabéis que inventar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En buena parte de las zonas rurales de la África profunda, el dinero apenas se ve. Viven casi exclusivamente del trueque. Y eso hoy en día...
> 
> Saludos.



África es un poco grande. ¿A qué regiones concretas te refieres, a ver si es cierto?

Igual, por cierto, pasa que ese dinero que dices es fiat que no vale ni para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2022)

Por ejemplo, en Zambia...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

Aguardo expectante la prueba.

Entretanto...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2022)

Espera sentado. Está visto que no tienes NI PUTA IDEA. Al ignore, FANTASMA.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

Gracias por demostrar públicamente tu indigencia argumentativa, Fer, es justo lo que quería demostrar: vuestros invents carecen de respaldo.

Ni deberíais pontificar y daros ínfulas si no tenéis ni puta idea del tema.


----------



## paraisofiscal (28 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Claro, hombre, los testimonios orales, como sabe todo el mundo, y en particular los prendas de la manada, importan más que las pruebas materiales.
> 
> Aparte, no creo que el guía tuviera 400 años.
> 
> Ya no sabéis que inventar.



Claro hombre, mejor nos fiamos de lo que digan los libros que te aprendiste tu de memoria, que eso va a misa, como la narrativa del cambio climático, la igualdá y la inclusión, todo ello bien plasmado en los libros, en la radio y TV, y por lo tanto cierto.

Cuando los únicos argumentos que utiliza alguien están basados en libros, mal vamos...

Me descojono yo con las historias e historietas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Claro hombre, mejor nos fiamos de lo que digan los libros que te aprendiste tu de memoria, que eso va a misa, como la narrativa del cambio climático, la igualdá y la inclusión, todo ello bien plasmado en los libros, en la radio y TV, y por lo tanto cierto.
> 
> Cuando los únicos argumentos que utiliza alguien están basados en libros, mal vamos...
> 
> Me descojono yo con las historias e historietas.



Me descojono yo de los lisensiados en la Universidad de la Vida semianalfabetos y sus invents.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Oct 2022)

Pregunta. Quiero hacer una pequeña colección de monedas de plata. Merece la pena? Necesitan cuidados? Buen momento? Faciles de vender luego? Alguna recomendación? 

Mil gracias. @Hic Svnt Leones la lias en todos lados


----------



## ELOS (28 Oct 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pregunta. Quiero hacer una pequeña colección de monedas de plata. Merece la pena? Necesitan cuidados? Buen momento? Faciles de vender luego? Alguna recomendación?
> 
> Mil gracias. @Hic Svnt Leones la lias en todos lados



Llevo menos de un año en mp. y no te puedo aconsejar sobre colecciones porque no tengo ninguna.
Pero sí que he tenido la tentación del novato y te puedo decir que mi opinión es tener distintas piezas de varias colecciones y esperar unos años a que "suene la flauta" de algún coleccionista impaciente por cerrar esa colección. Entonces el precio se puede multiplicar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Oct 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pregunta. Quiero hacer una pequeña colección de monedas de plata. Merece la pena? Necesitan cuidados? Buen momento? Faciles de vender luego? Alguna recomendación?
> 
> Mil gracias. @Hic Svnt Leones la lias en todos lados



Cosas de los intelectuales de foro que no necesitan ni informarse ni se dignan a demostrar sus alocadas afirmaciones porque saben más que nadie.

El caso de Fernandín y Cachoperra es ya digno de telecomedia. Y paraíso fecal aplaudiendo.

Tan lamentable como el notrabajo y sus multis.


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## lvdo (28 Oct 2022)

Rilax compañeros, no es necesario entrar en debates estériles sobre si los metales tienen valor o no en escenarios improbables, al final el tema deriva como siempre en una batalla de egos.

Vamos a hacer el hilo interesante con nuestras aportaciones, manteniendo las formas.

Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (28 Oct 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pregunta. Quiero hacer una pequeña colección de monedas de plata. Merece la pena? Necesitan cuidados? Buen momento? Faciles de vender luego? Alguna recomendación?
> 
> Mil gracias. @Hic Svnt Leones la lias en todos lados



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es comenzar alguna que salga nueva
Y si comienzas en esto de los MPs, mejor que leyeras algunos de los hilos dedicados a los mismos y estoy seguro que obtendras todas las preguntas que realizas, yo te puedo confundir con mi opiniones de metalero, otros te pueden decir que es mejor comprar bitcoin o que es una ruina comprar MPs


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Oct 2022)

Movimientos monetarios por parte de Egipto que ya anunció su intención de convertirse en un mercado regional relevante con la apertura de un mercado de oro denominado en su propia divisa.

Ahora parece que va a establecer un nuevo índice que defina el valor de su propia divisa. Este índice incluye oro y otras divisas además del dólar:








Central Bank of Egypt to launch a new EGP index based on gold, basket of currencies: Acting governor - Economy - Business


The Central Bank of Egypt (CBE) is working on setting an index for the Egyptian pound that will be linked to a basket of gold and other currencies besides the US dollar, the CBE’s acting governor Hassan Abdalla said on Sunday.




english.ahram.org.eg





Dejo otra noticia que puede ser cierta pero la verdad es que no se que credibilidad dar a menafm:









Banks in Russia face shortage of gold bars after huge rise i...


Following a huge rise in demand for the precious metal, banks in Russia are experiencing a scarcity of gold bars, according to a report by the Vedomo




menafn.com





Parece que hay escasez de piezas pequeñas de oro en los bancos rusos. Desde que se quitó el IVA y se intrujo el oro en el sistema bancario la demanda se ha disparado, especialmente las piezas pequeñas que son las que compran los particulares.

Se supone que el objetivo de las sanciones que impiden a Rusia era que no pudiera colocar su oro en otros mercados. Viendo que los premiums en China están por las nubes no parece que tengan que vender con rebaja el oro.

De hecho, viendo las importaciones de oro del SGE en septiembre, se puede ver que solo la demanda China es capaz de absorber entera la producción de oro de Rusia:



https://www.sharpspixley.com/articles/lawrie-williams-blip-in-china-september-gold-demand-y-o-y_25037.htm



Casi 180 toneladas importadas en sólo en septiembre. Rusia produjo 300 toneladas en 2021. Poco más de mes y medio le dura a China la producción anual de oro Rusa. Y China paga por encima del precio que estarían consiguiendo en occidente.

Viendo los premiums del oro en China, parece probable que lo que dice la noticia sea cierto y haya escasez de piezas de oro pequeñas ya que las cecas prefieren otros formatos más grandes para exportar o aumentar las reservas del Banco central y otros actores institucionales.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Doctor en Historia, y especialista en Historia monetaria, gracias.
> 
> Si ignoras que las correrías berberiscos en el Atlántico fueron escasas poco puede hacerse. Por eso las fiestas de moros y cristianos son tan importantes en Canarias. Argel está en el Mediterráneo. Las Canarias se atacaban desde Salé, cuya existencia como puerto pirata fue efímera. ¿1000 cautivos? MILLONES fueron esclavizados por la morisma en el Mediterráneo. Y los Mercedarios fueron fundados por la piratería en el Mediterráneo, no por los pocos ataques sufridos por las Canarias.
> 
> ...



Doctor de Historia? Tócate los cojones, pues soltando esas paridas o eres un troll o te la han dado en una tómbola... que si los Mercedarios no tenían nada que ver con los rescates de lanzaroteños en berbería porque se fundaron antes... o que la hambruna irlandesa fue culpa sólo del transporte alimentario.... jojojojojojo.

Yo no ignoro nada, eres tú el que minimiza el tema pirático y lo niega con afirmaciones ABSURDAS como que los piratas no secuestraban en masa a los lanzaroteños (cojones, si hay hasta una amonestación de la Corona a los nobles de Lanzarote en el siglo XVII exorthándoles a que fortifiquen la isla y protejan a la población de los piratas....). Naturalmente que había menos ataques que en el Mediterráneo porque la isla era pobre de solemnidad, pero la realidad es la que era y está perfectamente documentada...

Y ya la repanocha es negar que los ingleses tuvieran culpa alguna de la hambruna de Irlanda echándole la culpa al "transporte" de la comida, me tienes que dar bibliografía señor Dostó Grijande de Historia de esa soberana chorrada porque creo que ni los de la BBC se han enterado y estarían encantados de quitarse la "leyenda negra" esa pese a que hay hasta actas del parlamento de Londres torpedeando las ayudas que llegaban del extranjero apiadándose de la situación irlandesa en nombre del "mercado", cerrando los comedores sociales que montaron las asociaciones caritativas a los pocos meses y negando a los irlandeses el acceso no sólo a la comida que se seguía exportando de Irlanda a Inglaterra a espuertas usando al ejército para proteger los envíos sino a su importación para aliviar la hambruna o incluso a facilitar los barcos para emigrar a los que se tuvieron que pagar de sus bolsillos miles de irlandeses como pudieron con sus últimos ahorros porque no tenían otra alternativa.... o sea que según tu "brillante" teoría, murieron de hambre por problemas de transporte de comida que no llegaba al interior pero no tuvieron problema en cambio en ir a la costa a emigrar por cientos de miles moviéndose a la ídem.... y qué les impidió quedarse en la costa y comprar comida donde dices que la cosa fue más "leve" entonces en lugar de pasajes al extranjero? Ay que me descojono... Burbuja siempre me sorprende macho, y la gente dándote zankitos   

En fin, no voy a ensuciar más el hilo siguiendo tus troleadas, porque como sea verdad que eres Dostó, la Logse ha hecho más daño del que pensaba


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Oct 2022)

La inflación mató al "virus"


La preocupación por problemas imaginarios que existen gracias a los medios de comunicación se sitúa en el 12% (el Covid) mientras que los problemas reales que existen aunque los medios de comunicación los ignoren suben al 40% (la inflación): Ni las nuevas variantes del "virus" con nombres...




www.burbuja.info





Los problemas reales siempre acaban ganando a los problemas imaginarios


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2022)

Hola, cacho_perro: Mejor lo dejas estar. Perderás el tiempo y no sacarás nada en limpio. Este "doctorcillo" te explicará la Historia como él la interpreta y ya podrás ponerle todas las referencias bibliográficas que quieras. Si no concuerdan con sus opiniones son falsas y se queda tan pancho.

Otro forero y yo ya tuvimos un mini debate con él y negaba un tema donde existe un consenso universal...

Yo no ando por aquí para un "Juego de Tronos", así que para mí no es ninguna prioridad tener o no tener razón. Lo que no acepto es perder mi tiempo escribiendo contra una pared.

Y punto final al tema. Lo tengo en el ignore y así se va a quedar. Un FANTASMA menos...

Saludos..


----------



## jkaza (29 Oct 2022)

He visto la charla entre nuestro Dragon oro plata y el tío de solo clima, y es muy gracioso cómo el criptomonguer quiere llevar al Dragón al punto en el que este reconozca que la salvación son las criptos 

Os pongo justo el momento, minuto 30:23



Y aunque el criptomonguer tenga parte de razón, quien piense que el refugio son las criptos, lo va a flipar 

Esto lo comento en este jilo porque considero que aquí escriben floreros con un nivelazo  y quisiera saber la opinión de ellos sobre las CBDCs.

El de soloclima dice que se va a provocar una situación de guerra, y que en esa crisis aprovecharán para introducir las CBDCs de un día para otro, y la gente en esa situación aceptará lo que sea, pudiendo darte duros a 4 pesetas. Hasta ahí estoy totalmente de acuerdo.

Pero qué pasará con las grandes fortunas? A Warren Buffet también le hará esa pirula? NO! 

Yo creo que harán como los bancos buenos y malos, crearán una moneda buena y otra mala, y a nosotros nos tocará la mala, la que el cambio será de duros a 4 pesetas, y a las grandes fortunas les tocará la buena. Pero pensar que las grandes fortunas se van a refugiar en las criptos durante esa crisis, es de chiste  en los metales tampoco lo creo por la imposibilidad de materializarlo.

Qué pensáis vosotros?


----------



## asqueado (29 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Cuando he ido a las Canarias me ha parecido un lugar idílico salvo por una cosa fundamental: la densidad de población. Lanzarote menos pero Tenerife y Gran Canaria me dan repelús, tanta gente ahí atrapada ante una catástrofe que puedan ayudar desde fuera, sin agua, energía, alimentos para tantos



*Voy a darte mi experiencia en las Canarias

A finales de los 60 mi empresa mando un par de refuerzos al taller que tenia en Las Palmas de Gran Canarias, debido a la gran demanda que tenia de encargos y arreglos. Nunca habia visto tanta tienda de venta de MPs, y el turismo cada dia iba a mas. Me tire una buena temporada, al principio mi compañero y yo nos puso el jefe una litera en el piso donde estaba el taller, pero al poco tiempo me lleve a mi mujer e hijos.
Cuando intente alguilar un apartamento, no querian hacerlo porque como tenia hijos, era un handicap, parece ser que los niños pegarian bocados a las paredes. Pude alquilar un apartamento en Las Canteras, zona con una playa magnifica y llenas de hoteles y apartamentos. La vida era mucho mas cara, ya que los alimentos los traian de la peninsula, me acuerdo del Barco que los traia, el J. J. Sister, en el vine desde Cadiz hasta las Palmas y en las bodejas casi todo eran contenedores de alimentos.
Lo mejor de las islas es su clima, insuperable, casi todo el año con las mismas temperaturas, en camisa de manga corta y por la noche si acaso en la cama una sabana. En las Palmas se formaba unas densas nubes que le llamaban panza de burro, pero que si tirabas para el aeropuerto ya no habia ninguna nube. Era la epoca de que llegaran muchos guiris.
Sobre el agua, en la isla de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria existe un mantial, de alli sacan agua que se llama Firgas, la habia con gas o sin ella, su compra era un sobrecosto con relacion a la peninsula, porque el agua de las desaladoras, desde que pasaban las ropa, hasta que por la mañana cuando te ibas a echar el cafe veias el vaso blanco del salitre, hasta cocinar con agua de garrafa.
La gasolina estaba mucho mas barata, y si comprabas un coche tambien, hay quien compraba un buen coche, lo metian en una cochera y ya a los dos años podias pasarlo a la peninsula sin pagar ningun impuestos, antes tenias que pagar con relacion al tiempo que lo tenias.
El pescado la inmensa mayoria era diferente y la forma de venderlo en los mercados tambien. Habia muchos puestos con pescado seco, estaba delicioso, sobre todos los llamados voladores, cogias y echabas en un recipiente un poco de alcohol, prendias fuego y lo pasab as un poco, y estaba extraordinario. La carne era de Argentina
La ropa estaba barata y al ser puerto franco la mayoria de las cosas tambien.

Los fines de semana nos ibamos mi familia, a Maspalomas, Puerto Rico, etc. cambiabas de aire e ibas viendo la isla.
Maspalomas en sus dunas y playa se ponia despelotaos, aquello para nosotros pues nos resultaba un poco fuerte, siempre nos poniamos a la altura del Faro.
En un puente fuimos y visitamos Lanzarote, nos impresiono la isla, esos Gemeos del Agua, donde existen cangrejos sin ojos, donde vas a la zona volcanica, donde echan agua y sale despedida o rastrojos que salen ardiendo, o el restaurante que existe donde la parrilla que tiene se aprovechan del calor del volcan, o montarte en los camellos, o como se lo apañan los agricultores en Yaiza creo que se llama asi el pueblo, haciendo hoyos en la lava para plantar vino.
En general los canarios son agradables, alguno mas que otro cuando te llaman godo, para mi era un insulto
Me encanta el mojo picon rojo con las papas arrugas y el pulpo, habia un sitio donde lo ponian extraordinario, en mi casa cada vez que se nos apetece los hacemos.
Como isla, existe el problema de que si tienes que venir a la peninsula, pues era un problema, porque teniamos que reservar con bastante antelacion si quieres viajar en avion o barco en aquellos años, ahora me imagino que sera mas facil.
Un dia salimos a desayunar dos compañeros y yo como haciamos todos los dias y a la vuelta nos encontramos a los dos compañeros que se quedaron en el taller, uno muerto y otro muy grave, habian atracado y apullado a ellos.
Me preocupe por lo sucedido y le dije a mi jefe que ya que habia estado alli algun tiempo que mandara otro, aquello ya se estaba llenando de negros y cuando realizaban un paseo por las canteras te intimidaban.

Paso mas de 30 años y le dije a mi esposa si queria recordar aquellos tiempos en que lo pasamos bastante bien, me disilusiono completamente, una masificacion total, urbanizacion por todos lados, hasta el extremo que antes desde el aeropuerto se veia el faro de Maspalomas y lo unico que se veia era pisos y apartamentos por doquier cuando volvi.


*


----------



## Ozymandias (29 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> He visto la charla entre nuestro Dragon oro plata y el tío de solo clima, y es muy gracioso cómo el criptomonguer quiere llevar al Dragón al punto en el que este reconozca que la salvación son las criptos
> 
> Os pongo justo el momento, minuto 30:23
> 
> ...



Tu y el de Soloclima ( que es forero y nos lee) decís que os van a engañar dándonos duros a cambio de 4 pesetas.

Os recuerdo que 1 duro equivalía a 5 pesetas, os dejo meditando a ver cómo va el engaño.


----------



## jkaza (30 Oct 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Tu y el de Soloclima ( que es forero y nos lee) decís que os van a engañar dándonos duros a cambio de 4 pesetas.
> 
> Os recuerdo que 1 duro equivalía a 5 pesetas, os dejo meditando a ver cómo va el engaño.



Es cierto, la frase realmente creo que es que nadie da duros por pesetas... o tal vez por reales... por si acaso luego tú vuelves a buscarle los 3 pies al gato  como en Don Quijote, y vuelves a corregir las tonterías diciendo que los gatos no tienen 3 pies, si no 4 patas.

El que quiera entender que entienda, tanto lo que el soloclima y yo hemos dicho es fácil de comprender, él dice que las grandes fortunas pondrán su efectivo en algo digital, y yo te digo que van a crear dólares buenos y malos, tocándonos a nosotros los malos a los que quitarán un 0 o vete a saber.

Cómo pensáis vosotros que será la transición?

Por cierto soloclima, si nos lees, después no digas que no te avisamos de que las criptos son una estafa que cotizan en tokens que se crean de la nada, que manipulan los exchanges, que carecen de coeficiente de caja, y que solo se pueden liquidar mientras que sigan entrando criptomonguers en esa estafa piramidal.


----------



## Ozymandias (30 Oct 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Es cierto, la frase realmente creo que es que nadie da duros por pesetas... o tal vez por reales... por si acaso luego tú vuelves a buscarle los 3 pies al gato  como en Don Quijote.
> 
> El que quiera entender que entienda, tanto lo que el soloclima y yo hemos dicho es fácil de comprender, él dice que las grandes fortunas pondrán su efectivo en algo digital, y yo te digo que van a crear dólares buenos y malos, tocándonos a nosotros los malos a los que quitarán un 0 o vete a saber.
> 
> Cómo pensáis vosotros que será la transición?



La frase es: NADIE da duros a cambio de 4 pesetas, y el de Soloclima repetía sin parar nos van a dar duros por 4 pesetas!!! Solo puntualizo para señalar vuestra ignorancia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Doctor de Historia? Tócate los cojones, pues soltando esas paridas o eres un troll o te la han dado en una tómbola... que si los Mercedarios no tenían nada que ver con los rescates de lanzaroteños en berbería porque se fundaron antes... o que la hambruna irlandesa fue culpa sólo del transporte alimentario.... jojojojojojo.
> 
> Yo no ignoro nada, eres tú el que minimiza el tema pirático y lo niega con afirmaciones ABSURDAS como que los piratas no secuestraban en masa a los lanzaroteños (cojones, si hay hasta una amonestación de la Corona a los nobles de Lanzarote en el siglo XVII exorthándoles a que fortifiquen la isla y protejan a la población de los piratas....). Naturalmente que había menos ataques que en el Mediterráneo porque la isla era pobre de solemnidad, pero la realidad es la que era y está perfectamente documentada...
> 
> ...



Ya ves, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, das lecciones y fantaseas con que los lisensiados en la Universidad de la Vida sabéis más que los doctores especialistas en Historia Monetaria; deberías informarte en vez de desbarrar y hacer el ridículo, tanto con tu imaginaria isla de Lanzarote sin dinero porque te lo dijo un guía, como con la hambruna irlandesa o la piratería berberisca.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya ves, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, das lecciones y fantaseas con que los lisensiados en la Universidad de la Vida sabéis más que los doctores especialistas en Historia Monetaria; deberías informarte en vez de desbarrar y hacer el ridículo, tanto con tu imaginaria isla de Lanzarote sin dinero porque te lo dijo un guía, como con la hambruna irlandesa o la piratería berberisca.



Mientras no pongas un pvto dato fiable seguiré pensando que eres un troll que dice ser dostó grijandé de la pradera porque por lo demás tus argumentos valen un cagarro similar a los terraplanistas negracionistas y seguiré haciendo caso de GENTE CONEJERA NATIVA que hablan de la experiencia de vida de sus padres y abuelas... te lo repito señor dostó: si un cacique tiene el monopolio del agua potable, el dinero dejará de tener valor porque te pedirá LO QUE QUIERA por ella, por mucho que él lo maneje para sus negocios e impuestos fuera de la isla, no hay que darle más vueltas....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Mientras no pongas un pvto dato fiable seguiré pensando que eres un troll que dice ser dostó grijandé de la pradera porque por lo demás tus argumentos valen un cagarro similar a los terraplanistas negracionistas...



Ya te remití a las estadísticas históricas del comercio de Lanzarote, por ejemplo el diccionario de Madoz: comercio pobre pero existente, sociedad monetizada y por supuesto pagaban impuestos. Lo mismo Fuerteventura. Llevas nosecuantos mensajes faltando y dándote aires, que es lo que sabes. Lee y deja de rebuznar.


----------



## jkaza (30 Oct 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> La frase es: NADIE da duros a cambio de 4 pesetas, y el de Soloclima repetía sin parar nos van a dar duros por 4 pesetas!!! Solo puntualizo para señalar vuestra ignorancia.



Que sí, bravo! 

Él lo habrá dicho sin pensarlo mucho, y yo he captado la intención repitiendo literalmente lo mismo que él dijo.

Pero mira, hablando del clima, vamos a ver cómo es de grave lo suyo: Qué ve usted en la siguiente imagen?


----------



## Maifrond (30 Oct 2022)

Ozymandias dijo:


> La frase es: NADIE da duros a cambio de 4 pesetas ...



Frase que describe la acción protectora de la naturaleza humana ante un hecho que resulta imposible para la razón, la desconfianza frente a un escenario irracional, hace que el acto sea desechado. Tiempos de tatarabuelos y bisabuelos donde le daban a la mollera y no se dejaban embelesar por cantos de Sirenas. 

Por cierto, años después de su muerte, el autor de la frase fue inmortalizado en un billete de 10 duros, y uno de los que a posterioridad fue de los más falsificados de la época. Cosas del destino.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Oct 2022)

Gggggerte dijo:


> Al final se tiende a pensar que BTC triunfará porque es "la mejor opción" (para el pueblo)



Eso es lo que parece que piensan los despotas ilustrados modernos como Bukele en El Salvador: "todo para el pueblo pero sin el pueblo".




La "moneda del pueblo" no ha sido adoptada como medio de pago habitual en ningún lugar. La divisa que atrae con sus cantos de sirena anarcocapitalista y libertaria, necesita ser impuesta por las autoridades y vez impuesta el pueblo parece que rechaza la imposición.

Se que los fervientes defensores de la "moneda del pueblo" creen que las manifestaciones de El Salvador contra el Bitcoin lleva detrás la mano negra de la "banca central" que subvenciona manifestaciones contra por el peligro que supone el Bitcoin para ellos.

Hay una forma sencilla de ver si hay alguien detrás de las manifestaciones apoyandolas financieramente: los carteles de los manifestantes.

1. Espontáneo. Caseros, cada uno diferente, con diferentes materiales como sábanas y mensajes diferentes en ellos:






2. Organizado. Todos iguales, mismos mensajes estandarizados:



____________

La "moneda del pueblo" en el Salvador no ha sido adoptada espontáneamente ni ha provocado "colas de gente" en los establecimientos para usar Bitcoin.

Estás colas ocurrían "espontáneamente" en *2011* cuando prácticamente nadie (ni siquiera en este foro) conocía esa "moneda del pueblo" o *eso decía la CNN* (ese pequeño blog antisistema anti banca central):



Se pueden ver ya las ideas básicas que han calado en el imaginario popular: es oro digital porque se mina y va a ser cada vez más popular. Es una presentación comercial de un nuevo producto y de espontáneo tiene poco.

La "moneda del pueblo" salió en la tele antes de que fuera adoptada por el pueblo. Es todo marketing, muy bueno eso sí:





__





Alquimia moderna: transformando ceros y unos en oro


Bitcoin es una genialidad del neuromarketing que ha conmutado conceptos para sugerir la tangibilidad de lo virtual, en concreto del oro. Esto ha posibilitado el surgimiento de una convención entre un grupo de personas que lo consideran el futuro del dinero gracias al mapa mental creado gracias a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gggggerte (30 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Eso es lo que parece que piensan los despotas ilustrados modernos como Bukele en El Salvador: "todo para el pueblo pero sin el pueblo".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244945
> 
> ...



Hola @Spielzeug 
He borrado el comentario anterior porque no tenía tiempo para contestar si alguien respondía y no había leído tu contestación al borrar el mensaje.
Como decía me parece evidente que el mundo se mueve hacia una nueva fijación de precio de las materias primas, entre ellas y de forma más agresiva una revalorización de los metales preciosos.
El término "moneda del pueblo" no lo utilizo como propio, ya que mínimo hay que ser escéptico con todo lo que rodea a btc.


----------



## ELOS (30 Oct 2022)

En mi opinión, actualmente el mejor método para saber si hay intereses ocultos detrás de cualquier protesta es si la ofrecen en TODOS los medios de comunicación.


----------



## Maifrond (30 Oct 2022)

Gggggerte dijo:


> He borrado el comentario anterior porque no tenía tiempo para contestar si alguien respondía.....



Pues ayer a la noche te leí, y me pareció muy interesante y acertado lo que comentaste. Otra vez no borres, si te dan respuesta y no tienes tiempo para responder, que compren cuarto y mitad de paciencia. 

Hay una cosa que no veo, y es que hablas de que el mundo se mueve hacia un escenario de reorganización del precio de las materias primas. Hasta febrero de este año, podría ser un acuerdo global para marcar el precio de las materias primas, hoy no lo creo. ¿De qué manera se va a establecer un precio mundial si el mundo se ha sectorizado a través de sanciones provocadas por la guerra Ucrania (USA) - Rusia?


----------



## Ulisses (30 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no veo, y es que hablas de que el mundo se mueve hacia un escenario de reorganización del precio de las materias primas. Hasta febrero de este año, podría ser un acuerdo global para marcar el precio de las materias primas, hoy no lo creo. ¿De qué manera se va a establecer un precio mundial si el mundo se ha sectorizado a través de sanciones provocadas por la guerra Ucrania (USA) - Rusia?



A modo de off topic:

El trigo cotiza a 480 euros la tonelada, a día de hoy, es decir, a 0,48 euros kg y la plata está hoy a 0,35 euros el gramo.
Con un gramo de plata compramos 0,72 kg de trigo; es decir, con un pakillo hoy compraríamos 11, 16 kg de trigo.

Si aplicamos la inflación prevista en el Apocalipsis: 2 libras romanas eran el equivalente a 658,20 gramos de trigo.
Entonces, si un denario era el equivalente a 3,90 gramos de plata, En ese escenario: 4 denarios = 1 pakillo = 2,63 kg de trigo



Es decir, ceteris paribus, el precio del trigo se multiplicaría por 4 si la plata permaneciese al mismo precio de hoy, lo que no parece muy probable. El aceite (de oliva) y el vino no alterarían su precio al ser productos no esenciales.


----------



## Gggggerte (30 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues ayer a la noche te leí, y me pareció muy interesante y acertado lo que comentaste. Otra vez no borres, si te dan respuesta y no tienes tiempo para responder, que compren cuarto y mitad de paciencia.
> 
> Hay una cosa que no veo, y es que hablas de que el mundo se mueve hacia un escenario de reorganización del precio de las materias primas. Hasta febrero de este año, podría ser un acuerdo global para marcar el precio de las materias primas, hoy no lo creo. ¿De qué manera se va a establecer un precio mundial si el mundo se ha sectorizado a través de sanciones provocadas por la guerra Ucrania (USA) - Rusia?



Hola @Maifrond
China necesita asemejarse militarmente a USA si quiere irrumpir en la hegemonía monetaria mundial.

Pienso que están ganando tiempo mientras siguen prosperando con este sistema y mejorando su ejército.
Hasta que los países exportadores de materias primas no vean respaldo militar ante una amenaza americana por no aceptar dólares seguirá todo igual.

La solución pasaría por ponerse de acuerdo varios países, hacerlo al unísono y amparadas por los ejércitos del otro bloque para reducir el margen de maniobra de los americanos.
Desde el punto de vista del país exportador en materias primas es un cambio de paradigma el vender tus recursos por una moneda respaldada que tenderá a no devaluarse.

Más allá de que lo harán porque el emisor de la divisa mundial tiene ventajas sobre los demás, hay un problema con los hidrocarburos.

Originado por las élites entorpeciendo la inversión de nuevos yacimientos a las petroleras o ya sea un proceso natural la cuestión es que habrá escasez energética.
Pese a que se reduzca el consumo en Occidente la demanda ciudadana asiática empujará una oferta que no habrá y no hay margen suficiente para reaccionar aunque cambien las políticas progres ecofriendly.

Este escenario hace aún más impensable que mientras los americanos imprimen dólares los demás países les vendan sus recursos en un contexto de escasez energética(quizá temporal pero varios años) con dinero del Monopoly.

No entendería un escenario en el que las potencias no llegasen a un acuerdo independientemente de las tensiones, ya que de lo contrario sería la tercera guerra mundial que ningún bloque quiere.

Esta es mi opinión general sobre el tema.


----------



## Maifrond (30 Oct 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> El trigo cotiza a 480 euros la tonelada, a día de hoy, es decir, a 0,48 euros kg y la plata está hoy a 0,35 euros el gramo.



Pero la plata hoy no está a 0,35 €/gr, sino a 0,62€/gr.

*2 libras de trigo por un denario, es decir 658 gramos de trigo por 3,90 gramos de plata.*

Hoy esos mismos 3,90 gr de plata a 0,62€/gr (teóricos) tienen un precio de 2,42€

Con 2,42€ y a 0,48€/kg de trigo puedes comprar 5,04kg de trigo.

*** Pero un asunto es la cotización de la plata (plata papel), y otro la plata de verdad, con la que se acuñaban los denarios. Vamos a suponer que la onza más barata en tienda está a 25€, así pues, el gramo de esta pieza sale en 0,80€/gr.

Repitiendo los cálculos anteriores -> 3,90 gr de plata a 0,80€/gr (reales) tienen un precio de 3,12€

Con 3,12€ y a 0,48€/kg de trigo, puedes comprar 6,50kg de trigo.

Conclusión, hoy con la misma cantidad de plata (real) puedes comprar 10 veces más trigo.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Oct 2022)

Para los que hablan sobre la instauración de las cbdc y el fin del efectivo:













Circulation


The European Central Bank (ECB) is the central bank of the 19 European Union countries which have adopted the euro. Our main task is to maintain price stability in the euro area and so preserve the purchasing power of the single currency.




www.ecb.europa.eu


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Oct 2022)

No te emperres @fernandojcg que si no sabes que la deflación de 1870 fue una época de crecimiento acelerado en la cual todos los indicadores de progreso mejoraron, y las cosas se hicieron más asequibles para todos, es que no tienes ni idea de Historia Económica, por mucho que te pajees con el judeomarxista Hobsbawm. Y si, mira, el tener un doctorado no es sinónimo de saber de un tema, pero es más fiable que la lisensiatura en la universidad de la vida y, al contrario que tú, yo he leído del tema, sé de lo que hablo y puedo documentar mis afirmaciones.

Por eso aún seguimos esperando a que demuestres esa afirmación tuya de que en el interior del África Simia (Zambia, dices) ya no se utiliza dinero, cazafantasmas. Igual te referías a algún pueblo que vive aún en la Prehistoria, como los bosquimanos, pero no llegan a ser 100.000...


----------



## cacho_perro (31 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya te remití a las estadísticas históricas del comercio de Lanzarote, por ejemplo el diccionario de Madoz: comercio pobre pero existente, sociedad monetizada y por supuesto pagaban impuestos. Lo mismo Fuerteventura. Llevas nosecuantos mensajes faltando y dándote aires, que es lo que sabes. Lee y deja de rebuznar.



Y has obviado en esas fuentes por supuesto INTERESADAMENTE, la ESCASEZ CRÓNICA de moneda de la que se QUEJABAN constantemente en las islas, por lo que su circulación si existiera sería ESCASA, sólo para grandes pagos y por parte de los caciques. El vulgo NO manejaba dinero porque NO tenían qué comprar ni a quien y más con el MONOPOLIO DE RECURSOS (especialmente agua) que había. De igual manera que en una sociedad totalmente "dolarizada" como EEUU se daban casos de "entornos cerrados" como explotaciones mineras donde sólo existía el "dinero del patrón" para comprar a precios abusivos en su economato y tenerte con deudas perpetuas para que no dejaras la mina nunca... Eso lo daban en tu dosssstorado o no os "rebajáis" a lo que contaban los conejeros/mineros de a pie, clasista de las narices?

Lee tú y de paso a ver si tienes cojones de ponerme bibliografia de lo del "transporte"como culpa de muertes y emigración MASIVAS de Irlanda que todavía estoy esperando y es de las cosas más RIDÍCULAS que he leído en años, dostó.... Es que das casi más vergüenza ajena que los terraplanistas macho, pero qué esperar de un facha ganacéntimos random que no hace más que trollear para pagarse la fibra


----------



## cacho_perro (31 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> No te emperres @fernandojcg que si no sabes que la deflación de 1870 fue una época de crecimiento acelerado en la cual todos los indicadores de progreso mejoraron, y las cosas se hicieron más asequibles para todos, es que no tienes ni idea de Historia Económica, por mucho que te pajees con el judeomarxista Hobsbawm. Y si, mira, el tener un doctorado no es sinónimo de saber de un tema, pero es más fiable que la lisensiatura en la universidad de la vida y, al contrario que tú, yo he leído del tema, sé de lo que hablo y puedo documentar mis afirmaciones.
> 
> Por eso aún seguimos esperando a que demuestres esa afirmación tuya de que en el interior del África Simia (Zambia, dices) ya no se utiliza dinero, cazafantasmas. Igual te referías a algún pueblo que vive aún en la Prehistoria, como los bosquimanos, pero no llegan a ser 100.000...



El dinero en muchos países africanos sólo se manejan en las CIUDADES, en las aldeas/pueblos donde viven MILLONES de personas continúa la cultura del trueque y se siguen por ejemplo "comprando" los masáis esposas por pieles o ganado a cambio... estudia un poco de ANTROPOLOGÍA señor dostó, que te hace falta....


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Maifrond (31 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> ... la ESCASEZ CRÓNICA de moneda de la que se QUEJABAN constantemente en las islas, por lo que su circulación si existiera sería ESCASA, sólo para grandes pagos y por parte de los caciques. El vulgo NO manejaba dinero porque NO tenían qué comprar ni a quien y más con el MONOPOLIO DE RECURSOS (especialmente agua) que había.



Y la bibliografía dice....



> El sistema monetario que se impondrá en las Islas tras la conquista será el castellano, usando el maravedí como moneda de cuenta.






> Estas monedas castellanas se usarán y combinarán en Canarias adaptándose a las circunstancias de la economía Insular.






> que los precios, a diferencia de la Península, mantuvieron una gran estabilidad. Germán Santana Pérez apunta como posible causa de la no aceptación y circulación del vellón en las Islas a la importancia del comercio exterior canario para el conjunto de su economía, obligando a los isleños a participar en los intercambios con monedas de plata.






> En Canarias también circularon monedas llegadas de América gracias a las concesiones realizadas por la Corona a los puertos canarios del privilegio del comercio directo con las Indias.






> Las piezas más abundantes procedentes de Hispanoamérica en Canarias proceden de la ceca de México, seguida de la de Potosí (Bolivia) y la de Lima (Perú), reales de a uno macuquinos de México y Guatemala, reales de a dos, a cuatro, a ocho, estas últimas tanto macuquinas como columnarias y de busto.






> La condición geoestratégica de las Islas favoreció que en ellas circularan diversas monedas extranjeras como libras de grueso y marcos de plata y oro de Flandes, y monedas del reino de Aragón. Pero una de las monedas más extendidas en Canarias fue el ceutí de Portugal, una moneda de cobre divisionaria acuñada por Alfonso V de Portugal (1438-1481).






> Según Lorenzo Arrocha, el ceutí pudo ser la primera pieza acuñada que se introdujo en América ya que en el diario de Colón correspondiente al 13 de octubre de 1492 se cuenta cómo había visto a un indígena cambiar dieciséis ovillos de algodón por tres ceutíes de Portugal.






> En el siglo XVII, la circulación y aceptación monetaria se encontraba bastante extendida, reclamándose el pago en moneda en la mayoría de los contratos notariales.






> En las Islas se carecía de metales preciosos por lo que dependían de las remesas castellanas que no satisfacían la necesidad de numerario. Las soluciones a estos problemas fueron en primer lugar; la aceptación y circulación de monedas extranjeras, sobre todo de Portugal y en relación a la moneda menuda (el ceutí). En segundo lugar; el “premiar las monedas” aumentando su valor en Canarias, para así evitar su fuga. En tercer lugar; el uso de “la moneda corriente” o “moneda de la tierra” que estipulaba un valor para cierto tipos de productos, actuando éstos como moneda.




PÉREZ ALMEIDA, Haridian Cristal, “Moneda y medios de pago en las Islas Canarias durante los siglos XVI y XVII”, en MUÑOZ SERRULLA, María Teresa (Coord.), Estudios de Historia Monetaria, Ab initio, Núm. Extraord. 1 (2011), pp. 69-91




> Las monedas con valor castellano que más circularon en las islas con curso legal, igual al que regía en Castilla fueron: la blanca igual a medio y cuarto maravedí.






> También corrieron por las islas otras monedas, en especial las portuguesas, como los ochavos, llamados en las islas teresicos por valer tres maravedís aunque lo común era valorarlos en dos. Pero con los que los portugueses más se beneficiaron fue con los ceutíes, a los que se les reconoce curso legal.






> En Tenerife, bien por la necesidad de numeración, bien porque desde el tiempo de la conquista se habían introducido ceutíes con un valor de tres maravedíes, había una enorme cantidad.






> Otras monedas portuguesas que circularon por las islas fueron el veinten, el cruzado y el tostón.






> Los intercambios comerciales entre portugueses, vecinos o estantes en las islas, también se hacían en cruzados.






> Junto a estas monedas específicas y de curso legal adaptado para circular por las islas encontramos alusiones a maravedís y reales de Portugal.
> Las relaciones comerciales con otras zonas euro peas y la llegada de diferentes inmigrantes provoca ron la circulación de monedas de otros reinos.






> De Flandes llegaron las libras de gruesos y las placas, que igual que se extendieron por todos los dominios españoles llegaron al archipiélago.






> Las relaciones con Indias hicieron posible que las monedas acuñadas en aquellas latitudes corrieran por Canarias.






> También las exportaciones canarias permitían la entrada de numerario, así entre 1570-1571 llegaron a Canarias 3.755.000 maravedís fruto de las exportaciones vinícolas y otros artículos diverso.






> Se concedieron provisiones para labrar moneda, como la Real Cédula concedida a Gran Canaria para que pudiese labrar moneda de vellón.




Lobo Cabrera, M. Monedas, Pesas y Medidas en Canarias en el siglo XVI. Las Palmas 1989.



https://mdc.ulpgc.es/utils/getfile/collection/MDC/id/1278/filename/1284.pdf


----------



## cacho_perro (31 Oct 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Y la bibliografía dice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por sacar las fuentes que demuestran las TRIQUIÑUELAS de TODO TIPO que hubo que adoptar por la ESCASEZ CRÓNICA de moneda, seguro que le es útil al dostó....


----------



## Maifrond (31 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Gracias por sacar las fuentes que demuestran las TRIQUIÑUELAS de TODO TIPO que hubo que adoptar por la ESCASEZ CRÓNICA de moneda, seguro que le es útil al dostó....



Creo que no has entendido la finalidad de mi post. Al menos @Hic Svnt Leones hace referencia a documentación bibliográfica que puedes consultar y tras tu hipótesis, llegar a las conclusiones que su estudio te permita.

Si deseas ampliar conocimientos, Dialnet


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Gracias por sacar las fuentes que demuestran las TRIQUIÑUELAS de TODO TIPO que hubo que adoptar por la ESCASEZ CRÓNICA de moneda, seguro que le es útil al dostó....



Te humillan y ni comprensión lectora tienes.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Oct 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> El dinero en muchos países africanos sólo se manejan en las CIUDADES, en las aldeas/pueblos donde viven MILLONES de personas continúa la cultura del trueque y se siguen por ejemplo "comprando" los masáis esposas por pieles o ganado a cambio... estudia un poco de ANTROPOLOGÍA señor dostó, que te hace falta....



Deberías viajar a África, o por lo menos informarte mejor. O como mínimo ver algún vídeo de esos mercados en yutu.




cacho_perro dijo:


> Y has obviado en esas fuentes por supuesto INTERESADAMENTE, la ESCASEZ CRÓNICA de moneda de la que se QUEJABAN constantemente en las islas, por lo que su circulación si existiera sería ESCASA, sólo para grandes pagos y por parte de los caciques. El vulgo NO manejaba dinero porque NO tenían qué comprar ni a quien y más con el MONOPOLIO DE RECURSOS (especialmente agua) que había. De igual manera que en una sociedad totalmente "dolarizada" como EEUU se daban casos de "entornos cerrados" como explotaciones mineras donde sólo existía el "dinero del patrón" para comprar a precios abusivos en su economato y tenerte con deudas perpetuas para que no dejaras la mina nunca... Eso lo daban en tu dosssstorado o no os "rebajáis" a lo que contaban los conejeros/mineros de a pie, clasista de las narices?
> 
> Lee tú y de paso a ver si tienes cojones de ponerme bibliografia de lo del "transporte"como culpa de muertes y emigración MASIVAS de Irlanda que todavía estoy esperando y es de las cosas más RIDÍCULAS que he leído en años, dostó.... Es que das casi más vergüenza ajena que los terraplanistas macho, pero qué esperar de un facha ganacéntimos random que no hace más que trollear para pagarse la fibra



Ya que deseas ser humillado te dedicaré un hilo específico sobre el tema.


----------



## cacho_perro (31 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Te humillan y ni comprensión lectora tienes.



Lo he entendido perfectamente, el único que no se ha dado cuenta de su RIDÍCULO espantoso eres tú.... es exactamente lo mismo que si te digo que en el llamado Siglo de Oro español había una MISERIA BRUTAL del campesinado medio y tú me contestas que eso es una chorrada porque tienes fuentes de la cantidad tremenda de oro y plata de las américas que llegaba a Sevilla con las flotas de Indias (luego que todos esos metales ni los olieran porque se solían ir íntegros a los banqueros genoveses y alemanes para pagar préstamos por las guerras continuas de los Austrias y las sucesivas bancarrotas pese a los IMPUESTOS BRUTALES que tenían que pagar esos campesinos también minucias sin importancia...  .)

Lo dicho, CLASISMO puro duro propio de los fachas como vosotros....


----------



## cacho_perro (31 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Deberías viajar a África, o por lo menos informarte mejor. O como mínimo ver algún vídeo de esos mercados en yutu.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya que deseas ser humillado te dedicaré un hilo específico sobre el tema.



Mercados en los poblachos de los masai? Si, sí, al lado de las chozas de barro y las vacas dices? Encantado de verlo oye, luego me pasa el documental de la 2 donde lo hayas visto 

Encantado que abras un hilo, estoy deseando que me pongas de una pvta vez la bibliografía de tu "brillante" teoría de que la hambruna irlandesa fue por la falta de "transporte", se te tenía que caer la pvta cara de vergüenza de soltar esas soplapolleces troll y decir de seguido que eres dostó de economía.... de universidad privada donde compras los títulos seguro, porque como sueltes eso en cualquier foro de economía mínimamente serio te corren a gorrazos por subnormal


----------



## OBDC (31 Oct 2022)

El oro genera amor....






Menudos egos y soberbia tenéis payasos....
Vendéis a vuestra madre por estar por encima de otros, enanos morales.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## risto mejido (1 Nov 2022)

El oro es la solución para las crisis financieras...

Foto de Tyler Durden
POR TYLER DURDEN
FECHA INVALIDA
Vía SchiffGold.com,

La mayoría de la gente tiene un sentido de la historia que se remonta a unas dos semanas. Esto es especialmente cierto en el mundo de las inversiones y las finanzas. Como resultado, a las personas les cuesta ver el panorama general. Por ejemplo, mucha gente piensa que la crisis inflacionaria actual solo se debió a que la Fed no respondió lo suficientemente rápido. Como señaló Peter Schiff, esta inflación se estaba gestando desde hace décadas .

Y como señaló James Anthony, el problema de la inflación actual junto con todas las grandes crisis económicas que ocurrieron en los siglos XX y XXI tienen algo en común: un gobierno progresista junto con políticas monetarias dirigidas por la Reserva Federal.




Estas crisis creadas por el gobierno incluyen la Gran Depresión, la Gran Inflación I, la crisis financiera de 2008 y la Gran Inflación II en desarrollo . Anthony concluye que todos fueron “ causados y perpetuados por un gobierno progresista hiperactivo. En las crisis pasadas, tener oro habría conservado los ahorros y proporcionado rendimientos adicionales”.

Lo siguiente fue publicado originalmente por Mises Wire . Las opiniones expresadas son del autor y no reflejan necesariamente las de Peter Schiff o SchiffGold.

La Gran Depresión se produjo cuando la Fed recién engendrada por los progresistas, después de haber aumentado en gran medida la cantidad de dinero durante la Primera Guerra Mundial , volvió a aumentar la cantidad de dinero durante la década de 1920, en un 62 por ciento (para obtener detalles sobre las cifras, consulte la tabla a continuación) . Ya había un crecimiento considerable impulsado por la innovación, pero este nuevo dinero creado de la nada creó un auge insostenible .

La regulación progresiva de los servicios públicos, que en ese momento eran de alta tecnología y alto crecimiento, provocó una caída del mercado de valores. Los proyectos fracasaron, las empresas fracasaron y los bancos fracasaron , arruinando a los prestatarios. Luego, los políticos de ambos partidos bloquearon la reducción sincronizada de los precios de los productos y los salarios , lo que se había hecho durante la deflación de la crisis notablemente similar de 1839-1843 y había permitido que los trabajadores siguieran trabajando y que los inversores siguieran obteniendo ganancias. Los inversores vieron que el gobierno progresista, recientemente hiperactivo, podía eliminar sus rendimientos o confiscar sus rendimientos, por lo que los inversores se abstuvieron racionalmente . en nuevos proyectos. Trágicamente para las personas, el gobierno progresista controló el precio del oro y comenzó a tratar como ilegal que las personas sin licencia tuvieran oro.

La Gran Inflación I se produjo cuando la Reserva Federal aumentó la cantidad de dinero en las décadas de 1960 y 1970 en un 176 por ciento. A partir de la década de 1970, los políticos de ambos partidos bloquearon significativamente los correspondientes aumentos de precios y salarios . Los inversores volvieron a ver que el gobierno progresista podía eliminar sus rendimientos, por lo que los inversores racionalmente acudieron en masa a los activos de conservación de ahorros, incluido el oro a partir de 1975, una vez que los conservadores en el gobierno nuevamente comenzaron a considerar legal que las personas sin licencia tuvieran oro. Lamentablemente, mientras tanto, los progresistas en el gobierno comenzaron a tratar los aumentos en los precios del oro en dólares impulsados por la inflación no como tenencias de dinero constitucional o como ahorros conservados, sino como ganancias de capital sujetas a impuestos .

La Crisis Financiera ocurrió cuando la Reserva Federal aumentó la cantidad de dinero de 1995 a 2007 en un 128 por ciento. El gobierno progresista también se apoyó en sus compinches financieros para prestar hipotecas a votantes compinches que estaban en grave riesgo de incumplimiento y luego rescató a casi todos sus compinches financieros. El aumento inicial en los precios al consumidor fue repetido y superado por el aumento en el precio del oro.


La Gran Inflación II se inició con aumentos sin precedentes en la cantidad de dinero en un 303 por ciento, de los cuales la porción que llegó recientemente, en tiempos de covid, ha sido el 120 por ciento. Los precios de las acciones primero se inflaron y ahora han comenzado a disminuir. Los precios al consumidor han comenzado a aumentar. (Los precios al consumidor cambian rápidamente para los productos de procesamiento rápido, pero en su conjunto no se estabilizan durante 8 a 16 años o más; por lo tanto, si el promedio es de 12 años y los cambios más rápidos ocurren en el medio, luego de que cambia la cantidad de dinero , los cambios de precios al consumidor más sustanciales aparecerían en 6 años). El precio del oro hasta ahora solo ha disminuido.

Las diferencias superficiales de estas crisis enmascaran las similitudes más profundas de estas crisis.
Cada crisis es causada por un auge durante el cual la cantidad de dinero del gobierno aumenta considerablemente, seguido de una caída durante la cual los gobiernos impiden que los trabajadores, clientes e inversores se curen a sí mismos . A lo largo del auge y la caída, los gobiernos tratan a los contribuyentes y a los tenedores de dinero como un recurso común, como la tierra de propiedad común de todos, que se sobrepastorea y se agota. Varios grupos en el gobierno toman todos los recursos que pueden hasta que los contribuyentes y los tenedores de dinero se agotan en recursos y necesitan un tiempo significativo para reconstruir . Aunque la Fed permite estos agotamientos y tiene un fiduciario El deber de no ser el facilitador, la causa raíz es siempre la elección de los políticos de pedir prestado a costa de los contribuyentes y gastar y regular para favorecer a los compinches de negocios y activistas .

La siguiente tabla resume los auges de estas crisis en la cantidad de dinero, las caídas resultantes en los precios de los productos de consumo y las acciones, y los cambios resultantes en el precio del oro.



Notas de gráfico

1 La cantidad de dinero TMS2 , a menudo denominada TMS , para EE. UU.


2 Cálculo de Murray Rothbard .

3 Cálculo del autor por el método de Griggs y Murphy .

4 Índice de precios al consumidor para consumidores urbanos en EE. UU., según se indica en InflationData.com .

5 Índice ampliamente utilizado de 500 acciones líderes de EE. UU. de gran capitalización, que cubre aproximadamente el 80 por ciento de la capitalización de mercado disponible , como se enumera en macrotrends.net .

6 Precio del oro en lingotes en dólares estadounidenses, según se indica en macrotrends.net , sin seleccionar "ajustado por inflación".

7 La tenencia de oro por personas sin licencia fue considerada ilegal desde el 33/5 hasta el 74/12 .

LECCIONES

Los aumentos de la cantidad de dinero del auge de la Gran Depresión, la Gran Inflación I y la Crisis Financiera fueron fracciones del aumento de la cantidad de dinero del auge en la Gran Inflación II hasta ahora: solo 0.20x, 0.58x y 0.42x tanto.

Las disminuciones de los precios al consumidor de la Gran Depresión serían ahogadas por la teoría monetaria moderna de la Reserva Federal de hoy. Los aumentos de precios al consumidor de la Gran Inflación I y la Crisis Financiera fueron fracciones considerables de los aumentos de precios monetarios: 1,11x y 0,23x. El aumento del precio al consumidor de Gran Inflación II hasta ahora ha sido una fracción mucho menor del aumento del precio monetario: solo 0.08x.

Los aumentos del precio del oro de la Gran Depresión, la Gran Inflación I y la Crisis Financiera fueron múltiplos de los aumentos de la cantidad de dinero: 1,1x. 4,8x y 1,2x. El aumento del precio del oro de la Gran Inflación II hasta ahora ha sido una fracción negativa del aumento de la cantidad de dinero: -0.1x. Con todo, el potencial a la baja del oro es pequeño y el potencial al alza del oro es muy grande.

Las acciones son propiedad de los activos productivos del mundo , lo que las convierte en la fuente de los valores de todos los demás activos. Durante períodos de tiempo suficientemente largos, incluso períodos que incluyen crisis, las acciones no tienen comparación como inversiones . El oro es una reserva de valor existente. Durante períodos de crisis suficientemente cortos, el oro protege el valor existente de ser rápidamente destruido por los ataques del gobierno a las acciones productivas. El oro es para las crisis.

Desde ahora hasta que la Reserva Federal haga una desaceleración duradera de su habilitación del gasto público , o ponga fin a su habilitación, el oro parece una compra obvia y vale la pena mantenerlo mientras se desarrolla la Gran Inflación II.


----------



## Lego. (1 Nov 2022)

record histórico


----------



## Maifrond (1 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> record histórico



Es lo normal, en escenarios de economías sólidas y expansivas, el oro no tiene sentido. Así que supongo que queda poco para salir de esta crisis y que los brotes verdes están a la vuelta de la esquina


----------



## Lego. (1 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Es lo normal, en escenarios de economías sólidas y expansivas, el oro no tiene sentido. Así que supongo que queda poco para salir de esta crisis y que los brotes verdes están a la vuelta de la esquina




Y, sin duda alguna, el "smart money" de todo el planeta está aprovechando estas cotizaciones para deshacerse todo el horo que tengan.


----------



## rory (1 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> record histórico



Lo puedes explicar, por favor?


----------



## Lego. (1 Nov 2022)

rory dijo:


> Lo puedes explicar, por favor?



Puedo traducirlo:

Dice que octubre ha sido el séptimo mes consecutivo con bajada de la cotización del oro. El twitero comenta que lo ha mirado dos veces y que es la primera vez en la historia que sucede algo así.

Si lo que quieres son explicaciones de por qué se ha producido este récord, si es lo normal y esperable en las condiciones financieras y monetarias de 2022, qué significa para el fututo de la cotización, de la economía o de la guerra, creo que soy el menos indicado para intentarlo. Pero el hilo tiene 1096 páginas hablando del asunto, no te faltarán referencias.


----------



## ELOS (1 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Es lo normal, en escenarios de economías sólidas y expansivas, el oro no tiene sentido. Así que supongo que queda poco para salir de esta crisis y que los brotes verdes están a la vuelta de la esquina



Ya sólo falta que anuncien que estaremos en la Champions League de la economía occidental.
Supongo que tu comentario es irónico.


----------



## risto mejido (1 Nov 2022)

Why Should You Be Bullish On Silver? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*¿Por qué debería ser optimista sobre la plata?*





POR TYLER DURDEN
MARTES, 01/11/2022 - 19:40
_Vía SchiffGold.com,_
*Hay razones para ser optimistas con la plata , no solo por su papel como metal monetario y cobertura contra la inflación, sino también por su importancia como metal industrial. *Doug Casey habló recientemente sobre los muchos usos de la plata y lo que significa para el futuro con International Man.



La primera pregunta enviada a Casey fue *¿qué hace que la plata sea útil y valiosa?*
Casey dijo en primer lugar que la plata históricamente ha sido dinero.


> A lo largo de la historia se han utilizado tres metales como moneda: el oro, la plata y el cobre. Todos comparten las cinco cualidades del buen dinero: durabilidad, divisibilidad, portabilidad, consistencia y valor intrínseco, pero en diferentes proporciones. Los tres metales también se pueden comprar por las mismas razones: cada uno es una reserva de valor a largo plazo, un medio de intercambio y una especulación interesante, al menos periódicamente. El oro siempre se ha utilizado, y probablemente siempre se utilizará principalmente como dinero. El cobre probablemente seguirá siendo un metal industrial. La plata cae perfectamente entre ellos tanto en precio, la forma en que se usa y dónde encaja en su cartera de inversiones. Puede verse tanto como una forma de ahorrar, como el oro, como una forma de especular, como el cobre”.



La plata posee cualidades que la hacen ideal para su uso en electrónica, medicina y otras aplicaciones tecnológicas. Es un elemento extremadamente importante en la revolución de la energía verde . Como señaló Casey, de los 92 elementos naturales, la plata es el mejor conductor tanto del calor como de la energía. Alrededor del 60% de la plata se utiliza en aplicaciones industriales.
*Algunos argumentan que una economía en desaceleración arrastrará a la plata hacia abajo. Pero Casey dice que ese no es necesariamente el caso.*


> Si la economía continúa desacelerándose mucho, lo que espero a medida que nos adentremos en la Gran Depresión, es probable que los metales industriales se vean afectados. Pero la plata tiene algunas cosas que mejoran esa situación. Como dije, cada vez se descubren más usos de alta tecnología, lo que ayuda al lado del consumo de la ecuación. El hecho de que sea principalmente un subproducto de los metales industriales significa que a medida que su producción cae en una recesión económica, la producción de plata también caerá. Soy mucho más optimista con la plata que con cualquier otro metal industrial, con la posible excepción del uranio. Al mismo tiempo, el hecho de que sea un metal monetario generará muchas compras por parte de ahorradores y especuladores, lo que respaldará aún más su precio”.



Casey aludió al hecho de que hay muy pocas minas de plata independientes. La mayor parte de la producción de plata es un subproducto de la extracción de otros metales. Esto significa que las desaceleraciones económicas probablemente afectarán el lado de la oferta tanto como la demanda.
La producción mundial de plata asciende a unos 800 millones de onzas anuales. Eso se compara con alrededor de 80 millones de onzas de oro. Pero como señala Casey, no hay inventarios sustanciales de plata en el mundo. Por otro lado, la mayoría de los 6 mil millones de onzas de oro extraídas a lo largo de la historia, todavía existen y se almacenan en algún lugar.
*Si eres optimista con el oro, deberías ser aún más optimista con la plata. *La plata normalmente supera al oro en un mercado alcista del oro. Y la relación plata-oro indica que la plata tiene un precio significativamente inferior al del oro. Históricamente, cuando el diferencial es tan amplio, la plata no solo supera al oro, sino que experimenta una racha masiva en un corto período de tiempo. Desde enero de 2000, esto ha sucedido cuatro veces. Como muestra este gráfico, el snapback es rápido y fuerte.

*Se le preguntó a Casey por qué la plata tiende a superar al oro durante las corridas alcistas del oro.*


> Aunque cada año se producen alrededor de 80 millones de onzas de oro, la nueva producción de oro realmente no es importante para su precio. Eso es porque todo el oro que alguna vez se ha extraído, los 6 mil millones de onzas que mencioné antes, todavía están sobre la tierra. Lo que influye en su precio es el deseo de las personas de conservarlo, no el aproximadamente 1,3 % que se agrega a su inventario cada año. El oro es casi único en este sentido.
> Con la plata, sin embargo, no hay una gran cantidad relativa de inventario con la que lidiar. No tengo ese número, pero se trata básicamente de la producción de una nueva mina. Los inventarios de plata están en línea con otros metales industriales, muy diferentes de los días en que el gobierno de EE. UU. solo poseía dos mil millones de onzas, sin contar los miles de millones más que solían ser monedas de diez centavos, cuartos, medios y dólares de plata estadounidenses. En términos relativos, todo lo relacionado con la plata es pequeño y los mercados pequeños, por su naturaleza, tienden a ser volátiles.
> Hay otra cosa: durante muchos años, la plata ha desarrollado muchos fanáticos que la ven casi como un ícono religioso. Tal vez sean personas que no pueden comprar oro, pero la plata siempre, por alguna razón, ha sido vista como un elemento casi mágico por algunas personas, en su mayoría estadounidenses. Son mucho más fanáticos que los bichos dorados (entre los que tengo que contarme)”.



Casey dijo que es principalmente optimista sobre la plata, junto con otras materias primas, porque es prácticamente el único sector en los mercados financieros que no ha estado en una burbuja.


> *Si tenemos el tipo de mercado alcista de metales preciosos que anticipo, las acciones mineras, particularmente las acciones de plata, podrían tener un desempeño fenomenal. Los veremos moverse 10-1 como grupo, y algunos lo harán mucho mejor. Habrá valido la pena la espera.”*


----------



## risto mejido (1 Nov 2022)

Why Silver and Gold are up today (besides empty vaults) | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*Por qué Silver y Gold están arriba hoy (además de las bóvedas vacías)*





POR VBL
MARTES, 01/11/2022 - 15:52
*Resumen del mercado*
El dólar ha bajado 60 puntos. Los bonos son algo más firmes. Las acciones han subido 90 y 150 pb. El oro ha subido $20. La plata ha subido 85 centavos. El petróleo crudo subió $2,00 y el gas natural bajó 38 centavos. Las criptomonedas se mezclan al igual que los granos con la soja hasta un 1,7 %



*Por qué la plata y el oro están arriba*
*Escrito por Goldfix*
La plata ha subido un 4,3% mientras escribimos esto. Sin duda, la causa principal es el nerviosismo extremo por parte de los vendedores en corto de plata dada la implacable demanda física que está comenzando a abrumar a los mercados de futuros. Trate de no hacerse ilusiones de un rally trascendental todavía. pero sepa que esta es una mini versión de cómo sucede cuando finalmente sucede. Y los impulsores que acelerarán los movimientos se están moviendo en su lugar.

*Fundamentos*
Esa es la razón principal y fundamental (la que los compradores físicos han estado esperando pacientemente) para que los metales suban durante los próximos 5 años a medida que los mercados globales restablecen los estándares monetarios. Pero hay otras razones importantes para los movimientos de hoy y otros recientes vinculados a factores importantes.
Entonces, ¿cuáles son las "otras" razones para el movimiento Silver hoy, aparte del hecho de que no hay Comex Silver disponible para el público?

*Tres factores emergentes*

El repunte es en parte una manifestación de los jugadores más débiles y vulnerables del mercado, la CTA y los cortos del fondo de impulso, que cubren el anuncio de la Fed de mañana. Siempre hay cuadratura de algunas posiciones por parte de jugadores nerviosos ante estos eventos. Pero lo que es diferente en esta época del año involucra 3 factores.
Categóricamente son:

Macro
Estacional
Estructural
 
*macroeconómico/monetario*
Este es simple y escuchará de todos los principales medios de comunicación e informes bancarios que explican por qué los mercados están haciendo lo que están haciendo. La política monetaria afecta las perspectivas macro, lo que obliga a retirarse a las manos más débiles y menos capitalizadas.
La política de tasas de interés de la Reserva Federal no conduce a la creación de riesgo, ya que el costo del capital está aumentando. Entonces, adiós ponchera. Menos dinero significa menos liquidez. Menos liquidez significa movimientos exagerados. Esto funciona en ambas direcciones y no puede ser solo una explicación para la caída de las acciones. Los operadores se retiran antes (las paradas se contraen), más rápido (las órdenes van al mercado) y con más fuerza (se salen de la posición completa) ahora. El segundo factor es estacional y algo mecánico.

*Estacional*
Primero, es fin de año para algunas entidades. Muchos fondos cierran sus libros en noviembre y, por lo tanto, aquellos con riesgo se desconectarán para fin de año. La liquidez de salida se vuelve cuestionable ya que casi nadie está creando nuevas posiciones ahora. Y los cortos plateados se están cerrando ahora.
La falta de dinero fresco en los mercados en esta época del año hace que la liquidez de salida sea aún menor. Por lo tanto, los mercados pueden tener movimientos exagerados en cualquier sentido en función de la urgencia de los liquidadores y la falta de jugadores para tomar el otro lado de sus operaciones. _continúa __aquí_


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Supongo que eso fue por "barrios" o distintas zonas geográficas. No tuve esa percepción ni en Barcelona ni en Madrid...
> 
> Quizás, es muy posible que tuviéramos poco en relación a ahora y ello no fue impedimento para que la gente fuera más feliz o menos infeliz.
> 
> ...



Yo también viví lo de antes. La diferencia con el ahora es la inmensa deuda. Aprenderemos que la deuda siempre la paga alguien y si no es con dinero, será con nuestra carne. A nosotros no nos salvará el Dux.


----------



## FranMen (2 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Puedo traducirlo:
> 
> Dice que octubre ha sido el séptimo mes consecutivo con bajada de la cotización del oro. El twitero comenta que lo ha mirado dos veces y que es la primera vez en la historia que sucede algo así.
> 
> Si lo que quieres son explicaciones de por qué se ha producido este récord, si es lo normal y esperable en las condiciones financieras y monetarias de 2022, qué significa para el fututo de la cotización, de la economía o de la guerra, creo que soy el menos indicado para intentarlo. Pero el hilo tiene 1096 páginas hablando del asunto, no te faltarán referencias.



Sin ser experto pero la explicación que yo le doy es que el oro viene de los 1050, hay que mirar más atrás


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2022)

Hasta c


FranMen dijo:


> Sin ser experto pero la explicación que yo le doy es que el oro viene de los 1050, hay que mirar más atrás



Hasta cierto punto es normal, máxime si tenemos en cuenta el rendimiento actual del 10 años estadounidense. Veo bastante probable que el Oro continúe cayendo hacia la zona $ 1600 - $ 1500. 

Saludos.


----------



## csan (2 Nov 2022)

Buenas,
He encontrado una tienda alemana - goldwelt24.de -, que tiene cosas interesantes, pero como no la conozco de nada, pregunto por si alguien la conoce de algo. 
Saludos


----------



## FranMen (2 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hasta c
> 
> 
> Hasta cierto punto es normal, máxime si tenemos en cuenta el rendimiento actual del 10 años estadounidense. Veo bastante probable que el Oro continúe cayendo hacia la zona $ 1600 - $ 1500.
> ...



Imagino que si los tipos de interés siguen subiendo y se prevé que así ocurra, la cotización del oro siga bajando, perdón Oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagino que si los tipos de interés siguen subiendo y se prevé que así ocurra, la cotización del oro siga bajando, perdón Oro.



Hoy es casi seguro que subirán las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. y se especula con que alcanzarán niveles próximos al 5% en el primer trimestre del 2023. En esa situación, es muy difícil que el Oro pueda hacerlo bien y lo más previsible es que siga cayendo, a no ser que aparezca un nuevo "Cisne negro"... Pero, a saber, no será porque no haya habido varios en los últimos dos años.

Personalmente, creo que hay que vigilar el nivel de los $ 1500. Llegados ahí, veríamos cómo anda el "patio". Da la sensación de que se está drenando liquidez...

Y es una lástima que el par EUR/USD no esté ayudando para poder comprar FÍSICO.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (2 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Imagino que si los tipos de interés siguen subiendo y se prevé que así ocurra, la cotización del oro siga bajando, perdón Oro.



Se habla de que va a cambiar la tendencia o al menos limitar el tiempo con tipos altos para estimular de nuevo la economía.
Usania también está con pocas opciones de salir de la crisis


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Se habla de que va a cambiar la tendencia o al menos limitar el tiempo con tipos altos para estimular de nuevo la economía.
> Usania también está con pocas opciones de salir de la crisis



Lo único casi cierto es que van a provocar una Recesión... Si se llega a ella -lo más probable-, veremos qué niveles de gravedad alcanza y las posibilidades de salir más o menos rápidas de ella. En principio, las "vibraciones" no pueden ser buenas.

A los Bancos Centrales se les fue la "olla" con tanta "flexibilización" y estaba claro que la consecuencia final iba a ser la que nos está tocando vivir.

En fin... tiempos para apretarse el "cinturón".

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (2 Nov 2022)

Subiendo tipos y comprando deuda " por lo bajini"lo único que van a hacer es alargar la agonía.
Creo que de una gran Depresión no nos va a salvar nadie.
Y lo saben,. lo único que están haciendo es preparar un próximo Evento para su desarrollo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Subiendo tipos y comprando deuda " por lo bajini"lo único que van a hacer es alargar la agonía.
> Creo que de una gran Depresión no nos va a salvar nadie.
> Y lo saben,. lo único que están haciendo es preparar un próximo Evento para su desarrollo.



Yo pienso lo mismo que tú a día de hoy... pero para "amargarse" ya habrá tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## ELOS (2 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo pienso lo mismo que tú a día de hoy... pero para "amargarse" ya habrá tiempo.
> 
> Saludos.



Buuufff
De amargura tengo ahora para las siguientes 4 crisis !!

Un saludo Fernando


----------



## Muttley (2 Nov 2022)

Comprar plata barata es posible


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Nov 2022)

Transacciones con oro de los bancos centrales durante el mes de septiembre 






WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im September


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende September 2022 berücksichtigt. Die Zentralbanken traten... - Veroeffentlicht am 02.11.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Compran:

Turquía: +10,7 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +8,7 toneladas
Kazajistán: +6,7 toneladas
India: +4,1 toneladas
República Checa: +0,5 toneladas
Mongolia: +0,4 toneladas 

Nadie vende.


----------



## felino66 (3 Nov 2022)

*La cuenta de revaluación del oro del gobernador del banco central holandés es un respaldo de solvencia*

El gobernador del banco central holandés afirmó que la cuenta de revaluación del oro asegura la solvencia de su banco central en una entrevista en televisión sobre posibles pérdidas. La importancia de esta declaración es que si algún banco central europeo cubrirá las pérdidas utilizando su cuenta de revaluación del oro en su totalidad, el BCE tiene que poner un piso bajo el precio del oro. Y si es necesario cubrir más pérdidas de las que permiten las actuales cuentas de revaluación del oro de los bancos centrales europeos, el BCE deberá revaluar el oro. 

_Sigue....









Governor of Dutch Central Bank States Gold Revaluation Account Is Solvency Backstop


The Governor of the Dutch central bank said in an interview on television that the gold revaluation account (GRA) ensures the solvency of his central bank.




www.gainesvillecoins.com




_


----------



## risto mejido (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Salvesequienpueda (3 Nov 2022)

Buenos días,
Estaba consultando la página del Andorrano que ya tiene en pre venta los pandas del 2023, a mí me interesa en plata, así como la american bufalo, también plata. Me ha llamado la atención de que en el listado de precios las monedas del oso y las de Europa, las más baratas en plata 999, hasta hoy no le fijaban precio de recompra sin embargo ahora han anotado "consultar", es decir, que están dispuestos a recomprarlas.
Quizás comience también aquí la escasez como en USA, comentaba Dani, de Dragón, que en los estates estaban comprando por el spot más 10 dolares.... .
Qué opináis?
Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## FranMen (3 Nov 2022)

Central Banks Are Quietly Buying Gold At The Fastest Pace In 55 Years | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Nov 2022)

El Ecomunista descubre América,

*La adquisición del metal se duplica en plena caída de la cotización*
*El 75% de las compras corresponden a grandes compradores sin identificar*
*Los indicios apuntan a Pekín, pero también a los países del Golfo Pérsico*









Bancos centrales, misteriosas ballenas y una teoría sobre China que explican las desconcertantes compras masivas de oro


Grandes manos invisibles han movido el mercado del oro en el último trimestre. Normalmente, los bancos centrales dominan las mayores compras; pero esta vez los registros del Consejo Mundial del Oro (WGC) de inversores institucionales no logran identificar el 75% de las adquisiciones, disparando...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Atolladero (3 Nov 2022)

Viernes y Lunes día clave para la evolución del precio de la plata. El ataque de los gorilas está programado para el fin de semana, curiosamente, a mercado de futuros cerrado, comprando físico a tutiplén.

El último ataque que recuerdo salió mal, fue con mercado abierto de futuros ¿Cómo lo véis esta vez? ¿Ya toca de una putísima vez?


----------



## IvanRios (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Lego. (3 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> a
> Viernes y Lunes día clave para la evolución del precio de la plata. El ataque de los gorilas está programado para el fin de semana, curiosamente, a mercado de futuros cerrado, comprando físico a tutiplén.
> 
> El último ataque que recuerdo salió mal, fue con mercado abierto de futuros ¿Cómo lo véis esta vez? ¿Ya toca de una putísima vez?



No entiendo. Si los gorilas coordinan a la vista de todos en la web ¿de qué sirve hacerlo en fin de semana? Sus contrincantes pueden preparar de antemano la reacción del lunes. O como sea que funcione, pero no van a tener factor sorpresa.

¿Cómo va esto? Tengo curiosidad.


----------



## FranMen (4 Nov 2022)

Chicos, no seáis tímidos, ¿quién se ha hecho con las 300 tm que faltan?





Gold Market Roiled As Mystery Buyer Waves In 300 Tonnes | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo único casi cierto es que van a provocar una Recesión... Si se llega a ella -lo más probable-, veremos qué niveles de gravedad alcanza y las posibilidades de salir más o menos rápidas de ella. En principio, las "vibraciones" no pueden ser buenas.
> 
> A los Bancos Centrales se les fue la "olla" con tanta "flexibilización" y estaba claro que la consecuencia final iba a ser la que nos está tocando vivir.
> 
> ...



Es la teoría monetaria moderna. Garzón el tonto se la explicó muy bien a la funcionaria europea.


----------



## ELOS (4 Nov 2022)

Es lo que tiene basar una política económica en deuda infinita


----------



## frankie83 (4 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es lo que tiene basar una política económica en deuda infinita



Acaso hay algo más en qué basarnos? viene fraguando hace por lo menos 15 años ya.. pero yo diría incluso desde que se decidió poner en marcha la globalización (léase americanización del mundo) allá por el 2000


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Nov 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


>



Vale, pro entonces por qué las mineras están en mínimos históricos y ya empiezan a quebrar algunas júnior si ellas venden oro físico?


----------



## ELOS (4 Nov 2022)

Nixon, contigo empezó todo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Es la teoría monetaria moderna. Garzón el tonto se la explicó muy bien a la funcionaria europea.



En "shock" perpetuo estoy con la falta de preparación en materia económica (y de otros tipos) que muestran la mayoría de los componentes de la clase política. Pero el problema no es solo de España, con ver la "actuación" en las últimos años de los Bancos Centrales...

En el caso de Alberto Garzón es muy grave porque tiene un máster en Economía Internacional.

Saludos.


----------



## ELOS (4 Nov 2022)

Es que la gran mayoría de "expertos" están a sueldo.
Y aquí no hay izquierdas ni derechas que valgan.
En ámbito económico, sanitario e informativo.
Lo tienen todo bien atado


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Vale, pro entonces por qué las mineras están en mínimos históricos y ya empiezan a quebrar algunas júnior si ellas venden oro físico?



Misterio, "misterioso"... Pero está claro que las mineras extractoras de MPs están cotizando a precios de "derribo" y que no se justifican, pero ahí están... Tampoco parece que esto se vaya a arreglar en el corto/medio plazo. Y a largo, vete a saber...

Saludos.


----------



## IvanRios (4 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es que la gran mayoría de "expertos" están a sueldo.
> Y aquí no hay izquierdas ni derechas que valgan.
> En ámbito económico, sanitario e informativo.
> Lo tienen todo bien atado



Exacto. No hay que confundir a la "clase política" con, en sus propias palabras, los "tomadores de decisiones", es decir, los que mandan y deciden. Porque los primeros son meros representantes, peones o mercenarios a sueldo de los segundos, ejecutores de los planes de las grandes corporaciones que han decidido (y no lo ocultan, sino que lo proclaman) que ha llegado el momento de realizar un cambio histórico de sistema. Y para dicho cambio se requiere (y esto, obviamente, ya lo no lo dicen) de una demolición del actual sistema. Y en ello están.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Nixon, contigo empezó todo



Bueno, fue Nixon el "ejecutor" final, pero recordemos que se suspendió, es decir que no abolió el Patrón Oro. Si se mantiene así es porque interesa... y no solo a los estadounidenses.

De todas formas, la "culpa" real reside en los acuerdos tomados en Bretton Woods y que adoptaron el Plan White que preconizaba un orden monetario internacional con el Dólar como divisa de referencia.

En cualquier caso, el Patrón Oro ya andaba muy "tocado" porque recordemos que hubo dos Guerras Mundiales que se financiaron emitiendo moneda y con altas tasas de Inflación. Y a Nixon le obligó de alguna manera la Guerra de Vietnam, aunque tampoco los estadounidenses tuvieron porqué meter su "hocico" allí.

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (4 Nov 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Vale, pro entonces por qué las mineras están en mínimos históricos y ya empiezan a quebrar algunas júnior si ellas venden oro físico?



mi opinion es que el coste de extracción debe estar demasiado cerca del precio de venta.
el oro lleva 7 meses bajando en dolares, el combustible ha subido en esos 7 meses lo que no esta escrito, esta industria es intensiva en el uso del diesel, sumale el yield del mineral que no deja de bajar y cada vez necesitan mover mas tierra(mas diesel) , los precios de coste estan por las nubes y el oro no, se esta tensionando todo y por algun lado tiene que romper, la FED no va a perder, esta claro, le cueste las mineras que le cuesten.

cuestion de tiempo que el precio del oro se adapte al coste de extraccion, el oro papel y el hecho que el oro extraido en conjunto a lo largo de la historia siga entre nosotros hace que mientras tengan stock pueden mover precios, el dia que los apiladores esten llenos y sea el de nueva extraccion el que marque el precio , entonces veremos un mercado real en precio, hasta entonces nada de nada


----------



## risto mejido (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## L'omertá (4 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


>



Pon la noticia connnnnio


----------



## Maifrond (4 Nov 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El Ecomunista descubre América,
> 
> *La adquisición del metal se duplica en plena caída de la cotización*
> *El 75% de las compras corresponden a grandes compradores sin identificar*
> ...



Unos deprimen el precio ya que no les interesa que ese activo (que llevan sin auditar varias décadas porque muy probablemente no tengan) alcance el precio que razonablemente, y ante la ausencia del metal papel, debería alcanzar.

A los otros les interesa que el teatro del metal papel no decaiga y de esa manera, poder cargar como animales el metal que se toca.

La cuestión es qué ocurrirá cuando la función termine. Está claro que no habrá tablas, uno chupará lona.





L'omertá dijo:


> Pon la noticia connnnnio



Supongo que la habrá sacado de aquí:









Governor of Dutch Central Bank States Gold Revaluation Account Is Solvency Backstop


The Governor of the Dutch central bank said in an interview on television that the gold revaluation account (GRA) ensures the solvency of his central bank.




www.gainesvillecoins.com






Si al Banco Central Europeo se le pasa por la cabeza revaluar el oro, ya se encargará EEUU de hacerles cambiar de parecer, y si en todo caso a EEUU les parece buena idea, ya se encargarán mediante decreto realizar las expropiaciones que consideren.

Olvidad eso de que a golpe de papel y pluma, se decrete que la cotización de la onza en el mercado haga un x5.


----------



## Atolladero (4 Nov 2022)

La plata subiendo más de un 6% y el oro casi un 3.

A veR cómo acaba esto esta noche y sobre todo el lunes si confirma.


----------



## Muttley (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Atolladero (4 Nov 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Si este programa lo graban, Peter, John y David desde el otro lado del charco hablando de los mercados me hubiera resultado igual de aburrido sólo que todo en inglés. Que aburridos son los mercados...lo siento pero me engancha más la geopolítica.

El precio del oro al albur de los mercados, que democrático todo y que liberal.


----------



## Atolladero (4 Nov 2022)

Os pongo un poco de salsa y pasión española. ¿De cómo se expolia un país?


----------



## Atolladero (4 Nov 2022)

Y otro más para entretenerse el fin de semana. Atentos a las arengas de Cristóbal Cobo el de la gorra, son épicas.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Nov 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En "shock" perpetuo estoy con la falta de preparación en materia económica (y de otros tipos) que muestran la mayoría de los componentes de la clase política. Pero el problema no es solo de España, con ver la "actuación" en las últimos años de los Bancos Centrales...
> 
> En el caso de Alberto Garzón es muy grave porque tiene un máster en Economía Internacional.
> 
> Saludos.



Será grave.. es lo que dijeron todos y lo que han propugnado desde todas las instituciones desde almenos 2008, él solo se suma al carro diciendo que hay que seguir haciendo lo que ha “funcionado”


----------



## IvanRios (5 Nov 2022)

www.altonivel.com.mx 

*Escasez mundial de plata física dispara sobreprecio de monedas *
Guillermo Barba

5 - 6 minutes

Los metales preciosos sin duda alguna se encuentran entre las mejores opciones de inversión en estos momentos de incertidumbre económica, histórica inflación y una gran recesión global en puerta. Pero ¿*qué pasa cuando se combina una fuerte demanda de metales y existe poca oferta*?
¡Correcto! Los precios se disparan. Pues eso es justamente lo que está ocurriendo con las monedas de oro, pero mucho más con las monedas de plata. Veamos el contexto internacional.

El analista Ronan Manly, de BullionStar.com, reveló la semana pasada en un informe que más del 50 por ciento de la plata entregable en el COMEX (_Commodity Exchange, _principal mercado de materias primas) de repente ya no estaba disponible.https://www.altonivel.com.mx/finanzas-personales/las-monedas-del-distrito-federal-que-se-venden-hasta-en-30000-en-internet/
En esos mismos días Manly publicó un tweet del experto en metales Nicky Shiels, quien dijo que los delegados que asistieron a la conferencia anual de la LBMA (Asociación del Mercado de Lingotes de Londres) en Lisboa, esperaban precios más altos de la plata debido a su escasez. Es una especie de “secreto a gritos” en la comunidad de metales preciosos.

En esa misma conferencia los analistas enfatizaron que están menos “bullish” (alcistas) en cuanto al oro para el año que viene en comparación con la reina de los metales. Para esta, estiman que escale cuando menos a un promedio de 28.30 dólares la onza troy en el mercado de futuros (mercado electrónico), impulsada justo por la escasez física y una demanda sin precedentes.

Actualmente el precio referencial de la onza de plata en dicho mercado de futuros con entrega en diciembre se encuentra en aproximadamente 19 dólares, *pero en físico es imposible conseguirla a un precio siquiera cercano a eso.*
La escasez de plata física se refleja asimismo en los propios contratos de futuros. Le explico. En el mercado al contado o “spot” la plata sigue en “retroceso” o _backwardation_, que es el fenómeno que se presenta cuando dicho precio es más alto que el del contrato activo (en este caso, el de entrega en diciembre). Lo normal es que la curva de precios de estos contratos sea ascendente, pero se encuentra invertida.

Lo que esto quiere decir es que *hay tanta escasez que los compradores del metal precioso están dispuestos a pagar un sobre precio* para la entrega inmediata de su plata hoy, en vez de comprar un contrato para entrega a futuro que quién sabe si tenga plata disponible para entonces. La demanda pues, es extremadamente alta y con precios al alza. Los inversores quieren su plata hoy, no para después.

Esto a su vez explica los sobreprecios de monedas de plata en Europa, Estados Unidos y México, donde se llegan a cotizar al menudeo ya hasta en el doble del precio spot, algo inédito.

Para estimular la oferta de monedas en manos del público, las empresas están ofreciendo también precios más altos a la compra.

Por ejemplo, la firma de inversión APMEX ofrece comprar cada moneda de una onza de plata a 10 dólares POR ENCIMA del precio de referencia del mercado de futuros, mientras que los gestores de SD Bullion están ofreciendo entre 10.50 y 11 dólares sobre spot.

El Dr. Tyler Wall, director general de SD Bullion afirma que *el mercado de la plata física está más ajustado que nunca* y que es obvio que el metal podría agotarse de plano si la “sangría” de las bóvedas del mercado COMEX y de la LBMA continúa durante más tiempo.

“Una de las personas con las que hablo habitualmente y que conoce de primera mano el funcionamiento de una bóveda del COMEX me dijo hace poco que no cree que quede plata sin vender, pero la gente aún no se ha dado cuenta. Interesante, dado que supuestamente quedan 35 millones de onzas de plata registrada en el COMEX”, señaló.
https://www.altonivel.com.mx/opinion/la-inexplicable-escasez-de-oro-y-plata-en-mexico/
En México sucede lo mismo. *Banco Azteca suspendió hace un mes la venta de onzas de plata Libertad en todas sus sucursales tras agotarse sus inventarios*.
Esa institución bancaria ofrece, no obstante, comprar monedas del público con un sobreprecio del 13 por ciento sobre el precio “spot”, y aún así la oferta de parte del público ahorrador es raquítica. ¡Nadie quiere vender su plata física en la antesala de la recesión que viene, todos quieren (queremos) comprar pero no hay suficientes existencias!

La lección y la recomendación es clara: si consigue, compre plata al precio de mercado (¡a como la encuentre!), porque en las actuales condiciones económicas el precio sólo puede ir en una dirección, y es hacia arriba.


----------



## L'omertá (5 Nov 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> www.altonivel.com.mx
> 
> *Escasez mundial de plata física dispara sobreprecio de monedas *
> Guillermo Barba
> ...


----------



## TomBolillo (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Atolladero (5 Nov 2022)

Curiosa manera de no explicar el latrocinio angloameriacano. Ahora resulta que el precio físico lucha contra el precio papel así por las buenas, como si fueera una diversión.




TomBolillo dijo:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## Muttley (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Caracol (6 Nov 2022)

Gran vídeo


----------



## FranMen (6 Nov 2022)

Propongo un ejercicio, de cara a la guerra mundial que se aproxima de que lado creéis que se alineará cada país y si habrá alguno neutral. Hacerlo cada uno en casa y al final de la semana lo ponemos en común para ver coincidencias y discrepancias y discutirlo


----------



## jkaza (7 Nov 2022)

Bueno señal, desde UK están vendiendo tokens respaldados por oro 

Vamos, que como no les queda oro, ahora están vendiendo tokens 



Estos piratas ya no saben que inventar para engañar a la gente


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Bueno señal, desde UK están vendiendo tokens respaldados por oro
> 
> Vamos, que como no les queda oro, ahora están vendiendo tokens
> 
> ...



Pero es exactamente lo mismo que moneda con respaldo en oro....

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Ulisses (7 Nov 2022)

Qué le ha pasado a la plata hoy? Le han tirado fuerte de las riendas.


----------



## risto mejido (7 Nov 2022)

estamos en la mierda mas absoluta hamijos


----------



## risto mejido (7 Nov 2022)

*COMEX Entregable Silver mucho menos de lo imaginado ya que el 50% de 'Elegible' no está disponible*


En abril de 2020, durante la crisis del oro LBMA-COMEX de 2020, cuando los precios del oro en COMEX divergieron casi $ 100 más que los precios del oro en Londres, y LBMA y CME (COMEX) se apresuraron a emitir múltiples declaraciones combinadas tratando de asegurar al mercado sobre " _saludable ". existencias de oro en Nueva York y Londres_ ” (mientras que al mismo tiempo se apresuraban a enviar envíos de lingotes de oro de Londres a Nueva York), apareció una intrigante correspondencia entre la CME y la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Productos Básicos (CFTC).
Específicamente, esa correspondencia (que fue una presentación de COMEX a la CFTC certificando una duplicación en los 'límites de posición' en el comercio de futuros de oro de 3000 contratos a 6000 contratos) contenía la admisión explosiva de que el 50% del oro 'Elegible' en COMEX -Las bóvedas aprobadas en Nueva York deben restarse del 'Suministro entregable' ya que esa porción de oro en la categoría 'Elegible' está en manos de inversores a largo plazo y no tiene nada que ver con el comercio de futuros de oro COMEX. Para obtener más información, consulte el artículo de BullionStar " COMEX *Bombshell* : el oro abovedado más elegible no tiene nada que ver con COMEX " del 16 de abril de 2020.
Entonces, en lugar de que todo el oro en las bóvedas aprobadas por COMEX (es decir, el total de oro de la categoría 'Registrada' y la categoría 'Elegible') esté disponible para respaldar el comercio de futuros de oro de COMEX, el CME estaba diciendo que no, el suministro estimado de oro entregable es igual a 'Registrado' + 0,5 ('Elegible').


*Elegible, Registrado y Entregable*
Para cualquier persona confundida acerca de las categorías de inventarios 'Elegible' y 'Registrado' de COMEX, únase al club. Casi todo el mundo ha estado, en algún momento, confundido por estos términos. Así que aquí hay un tutorial rápido, directamente desde la boca del caballo del CME:
_“ El metal *elegible* es el metal que es aceptable para la entrega conforme al Contrato (es decir, que cumple con las especificaciones y las marcas aprobadas del Contrato) para el cual *no se ha emitido una garantía* ”.
“ Metal *registrado* es metal elegible para el cual *se ha emitido una orden . *”
“ Los *warrants COMEX* se clasifican como documentos electrónicos de título según el Código Comercial Uniforme (UCC) y son emitidos por depositarios COMEX aprobados por Exchange ._
*Cada orden*_ se* registra en la Bolsa* y* se vincula a barras específicas con **números de orden* identificables y únicos que se pueden rastrear hasta cada depósito de COMEX”.
También: “_ Depósitos COMEX” = Bóvedas aprobadas COMEX = Depósitos aprobados COMEX.
¿Te preguntarás adónde voy con esto? Donde voy con esto es Silver.
Porque si bien el operador de COMEX (la CME) reveló su opinión sobre el *suministro de oro entregable* de COMEX en abril de 2020 durante la fase de pánico inicial de la *crisis del oro LBMA-COMEX* , también resulta que la CME también reveló su opinión sobre el *suministro de plata entregable* de COMEX. durante la fase de pánico inicial de la crisis de la *plata LBMA-COMEX* , también conocida como el comienzo del frenesí #SilverSqueeze en *febrero de 2021* .


*Silver Bombshell - Suministro entregable con 50% de corte de pelo*
Y lo que el operador COMEX CME reveló sobre la plata entregable en febrero de 2021 fue tan sorprendente como lo que reveló CME sobre el oro entregable en abril de 2020.
La revelación de plata elegible de febrero de 2021 también se produjo en una presentación de la CME a la CFTC (fechada el 19 de febrero de 2021) que certifica una duplicación de los "límites de posición", esta vez en sus contratos de futuros de plata, de 1500 contratos a 3000 contratos. El contrato de futuros de plata de 5000 oz de CME ( especificaciones del contrato ) es el contrato de futuros de plata más negociado del mundo y se puede entregar físicamente en " _cinco (5) barras de plata refinada fundida en barras de mil (1,000) onzas troy_ ".
Por alguna razón, esta presentación de CME de febrero de 2021 (que tuvo un gran momento por parte de la CFTC y CME al ser puesta en marcha justo cuando #SilverSqueeze amenazó con tirar el precio de la plata mucho más alto) parece haber pasado desapercibido hasta ahora y ha Por lo que puedo ver, no se ha mencionado en ninguna parte, pero es fundamental para resaltar dadas las salidas masivas de plata física que estamos viendo actualmente tanto en las bóvedas de LBMA en Londres como en la categoría de plata registrada COMEX en COMEX Nueva York.





*La plata registrada COMEX ha estado en caída libre desde febrero de 2021. Fuente:www.GoldChartsRUs.com*

¿Por qué? Porque aquellos que dicen que los inventarios de plata de COMEX no son solo plata Registrada sino que también incluyen plata Elegible, no están viendo el panorama completo.
*Corte de pelo al 50 %: ahora lo ves, ahora no*
En su presentación de febrero de 2021, CME incluyó " _un análisis actualizado del suministro entregable en relación con los límites de posición aumentados para el contrato de futuros de plata_ " que adjuntó como Apéndice C a su presentación, y que se puede ver en el sitio web de CME aquí . y en el sitio web de la CFTC aquí .
En este Apéndice C, que tiene el título completo de “ _Análisis de futuros de plata de suministro entregable de Commodity Exchange, Inc. (“Comex”)_ ”, el CME establece que:
“ _El componente clave en la estimación del suministro entregable es *la parte de las existencias de depósito típicas que razonablemente podría considerarse que están disponibles para la entrega . *_”
Y luego continúa citando la definición de suministro entregable de la CFTC como:
“ _la *cantidad de la materia prima* que cumple con las especificaciones de entrega del contrato y que *razonablemente se puede esperar que esté fácilmente disponible para los comerciantes en corto y vendible por los comerciantes en largo a su valor de mercado* en los canales normales de comercialización en efectivo en los *puntos de entrega del contrato de derivados durante el período de entrega especificado* , salvo movimiento anormal en el comercio interestatal. _”
Para la plata COMEX, los 10 puntos de entrega, o 'depósitos de plata aprobados', en la fecha de redacción del documento CME (19 de febrero de 2021) eran Brinks, CNT, Delaware Depository, HSBC Bank, IDS Delaware, JP Morgan Chase Bank, Malca- Amit, Manfra, Tordella & Brookes (MTB), Loomis y Bank of Nova Scotia.
A partir de octubre de 2022, todos estos depósitos de plata todavía están aprobados por COMEX, con la excepción del Bank of Nova Scotia ( que retiró su bóveda de la aprobación de COMEX el 1 de marzo de 2021 ).
Al igual que su bomba Eligible Gold en el documento de abril de 2020, la bomba Eligible Silver en el documento de CME de febrero de 2021 declaró que:
_“La Bolsa *reconoce *que la *plata se usa como un vehículo de inversión* y , como tal, *algunas acciones de plata pueden mantenerse como una inversión a largo plazo* . ”_
Debido a esto, establece la presentación de CME de febrero de 2021:
_“La Bolsa, en un esfuerzo por representar un *suministro entregable conservador* que *puede estar disponible para entrega* , tomó la determinación *de descontar de su estimación de suministro entregable el 50 % de su plata elegible informada en este momento. *”_


*Corriendo los números*
Tomando la estimación de CME de 'Suministro de plata entregable' (que utiliza un recorte del 50 % para la plata elegible) y conectando los datos del último informe de inventarios de plata de COMEX (fechado el 21 de octubre de 2022), vemos lo siguiente.





*Elegible para COMEX y Total Silver con un 50 % de descuento:Fuente de datos CME.*

En términos del total general de plata elegible de COMEX informado el 21 de octubre de 2022, este fue de 265,956,072 ozs. El inventario de plata registrado, que se encuentra en un mínimo de 5 años, fue de 38,134,406 ozs. El total de plata Elegible (según lo informado por COMEX) fue de 265,956,073 ozs.
*Datos brutos de COMEX – 21 de octubre de 2022*
Inventario de plata registrado 38,134,406 ozs
Inventario de plata elegible 265,956,073 ozs
Inventario total de plata 304,090,479 ozs

*COMEX Elegible con un 50% de descuento – 21 de octubre de 2022*
Inventario de plata registrado 38,134,406 ozs
50% Inventario de plata elegible 132,978,036 ozs
Inventario total de plata 171,112,442 ozs
Estos 171.1 millones de ozs equivalen a 34,222 contratos COMEX de plata de '5000 oz'. Y así, un límite de posición individual de 3000 contratos (por ejemplo, en poder de un banco de lingotes) representa un enorme 11,4% del suministro de plata entregable de COMEX.
Entonces, ¿instruirá la CFTC ahora a CME para que reduzca nuevamente los límites de posición de plata de COMEX? ¿Para evitar que las entidades comerciales individuales tengan demasiada influencia sobre el "descubrimiento de precios" de la plata?
*¿Apisonarlo?*
Como artículo en el sitio web legal JD Supra, escrito por K&L Gates LLP y Michael G. Lee explica por qué es tan importante tener límites de posición realistas. También plantea algunas preguntas sobre por qué la CFTC elevó los límites de posición para el oro y la plata en abril de 2020 y febrero de 2021, respectivamente, y al hacerlo facilitó el "control indebido" de esos mercados:
_“La CEA [Ley de Intercambio de Productos Básicos] faculta a la CFTC a *limitar* el *número de contratos de derivados* que pueden ser *propiedad* de cualquier persona o grupo *para evitar que los derivados se utilicen para ejercer un control indebido en un mercado* , lo que *puede causar cambios repentinos o irrazonables . fluctuaciones en el precio* .
Además, a través de la Ley Dodd-Frank, el Congreso encargó a la CFTC que actualice sus regulaciones sobre los límites de posición *para evitar la especulación y la manipulación excesivas al* tiempo que garantiza suficiente liquidez en el mercado para los coberturistas de buena fe y protege el proceso de descubrimiento de precios"._
¿O la CFTC mantendrá el límite de posición de contrato de 3000, para permitir que el precio de la plata se reduzca, como dijo el presidente de la CFTC, Rostin Behnam, en marzo de 2021? Y cito:
_"Y en muchos aspectos, la resiliencia y la estructura del mercado del mercado de futuros fueron realmente capaces de REDUCIR lo que podría haber sido una situación mucho peor en el mercado de PLATA"._ 
Vea el segmento de video real aquí también:

Técnicamente, la CFTC no puede reducir los límites de posición en plata, porque el límite más reciente de 3000 se ha codificado en la "Decisión final" sobre los límites de posición para derivados. El límite es en realidad ">3000". Consulte la tabla en el sitio web de la CFTC aquí .
Pero volvamos a la plata elegible. ¿Por qué el CME se detiene en un descuento del 50 % para Plata Elegible? La carta de CME de febrero de 2021 a la CFTC incluso reconoce que:
_"Las encuestas realizadas no indicaron *un consenso claro sobre cuánta plata se dedica a inversiones a largo plazo* "._





*COMEX Plata elegible, pero con un descuento del 50 %. Fuente:www.GoldChartsRUs.com*

Entonces, como en el caso del oro de COMEX, el operador de COMEX CME no sabe qué parte de la plata de 'categoría elegible' en las bóvedas aprobadas de COMEX se mantiene como 'inversiones a largo plazo'. ¿Por qué CME incluso asume que el 50% de la plata elegible es parte del suministro entregable? ¿Por qué no decir que el 40 %, el 30 % o el 25 % está disponible del suministro entregable?
¿Por qué incluso incluir plata elegible como suministro entregable? Al final del día, estas bóvedas de MTB (propiedad de MTS PAMP), Loomis, Brinks, Malca-Amit, HSBC y JP Morgan, todas en la ciudad de Nueva York, y Delaware Depository e IDS Delaware (ambos en Delaware), y CNT (en Massachusetts), son, en primera instancia, bóvedas de metales preciosos para sus propios clientes que almacenan sus metales preciosos en estas bóvedas y, en segunda instancia, estas bóvedas resultan ser bóvedas aprobadas por COMEX.
Si un inversionista compró un lingote de plata de 1000 onzas troy con fines de inversión y depositó este lingote de plata en una de las bóvedas anteriores para su almacenamiento a largo plazo, entonces, debido a las reglas de bóveda aprobadas por COMEX, se incluiría como parte de las bóvedas elegibles para COMEX. plata, aunque es posible que el inversor nunca haya oído hablar de COMEX y no tenía intención de negociar en una bolsa de futuros. Eso es solo un ejemplo simple.
*SLV es el 71,8 % de la plata elegible de JP Morgan*
Pero aquí hay un ejemplo del mundo real. Según los datos del 21 de octubre de 2022, iShares Silver Trust (SLV) , que es el ETF respaldado por plata más grande del mundo, afirma que tenía 486.164.081,6 onzas de plata en forma de lingotes de plata de 1000 onzas. De este total, 103,176,253 ozs de plata se encuentran en la bóveda de JP Morgan en Nueva York, la misma bóveda que se encuentra en el informe de inventario de plata de COMEX.





*iShares Silver Trust (SLV): 103,176 millones de onzas se mantienen en la bóveda de JP Morgan en Nueva York*

Según el informe de inventario de plata de COMEX del 21 de octubre de 2022 (ver los cálculos anteriores en la tabla anterior), la bóveda de JP Morgan reportó 143,694,411 ozs de plata en la categoría Elegible. Con 103,176,253 ozs de este total en poder de SLV, esto solo deja 40,518,158 ozs en la categoría Elegible de la bóveda de JP Morgan. En otras palabras, el 71,8 % de la plata informada por la bóveda de JP Morgan como 'Elegible' ya está en manos de un ETF de plata, el SLV, como una inversión a largo plazo, dejando solo el 28,3 % que no está en manos de SLV.
De este total, los 103.176 millones de ozs de SLV representan el 38.8% de todo el Suministro Elegible reclamado por COMEX. Y este es sólo un ejemplo. De inmediato vemos la magnitud del peligro al suponer que la 'plata elegible' está conectada de alguna manera con COMEX.


*Conclusión*
Durante septiembre, los inventarios de plata mantenidos en las bóvedas de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) en Londres cayeron un 4,93 % y ahora se encuentran en un nuevo mínimo histórico. Las tenencias de plata de la LBMA ahora suman solo 27.101 toneladas (871,3 millones de onzas) y han caído todos los meses durante 10 meses consecutivos.
En COMEX en Nueva York, el total de plata registrada ahora es de solo 1186 toneladas (38,13 millones de onzas), el mínimo de cinco años. Durante septiembre, las bóvedas de la LBMA en Londres perdieron 1404 toneladas (45,166 millones de onzas), que es más plata que en toda la categoría Registrada COMEX.
La LBMA incluso admitió en su última actualización sobre las existencias de bóvedas de plata en Londres que " algunos contribuyentes señalaron que el aumento de la demanda de los clientes condujo a una serie de exportaciones físicas de plata ". Los colaboradores aquí se refieren a los operadores de bóvedas dentro del mercado LBMA de Londres, que son HSBC, JP Morgan, ICBC Standard, Brinks, Malca Amit y Loomis.
Nicky Shiels, analista de metales preciosos de MKSPAMP, se hizo eco de esa opinión al informar sobre la conferencia anual de la LBMA en Lisboa la semana pasada, cuando dijo que los delegados de la conferencia predijeron un " [precio] de la plata súper alcista ($28,30!) " dentro de un año. _ya que *la atención se centró en la estrechez física impulsada por una demanda sin precedentes*_ ". Ver tweet arriba.
Un contribuyente importante a esta 'demanda sin precedentes' de plata física es India, donde las importaciones de plata se han disparado. Las importaciones de plata en India totalizaron 1812 toneladas en julio, 1149 toneladas en agosto y las estimaciones iniciales para septiembre son de unas 1700 toneladas. Hasta agosto de 2022 (8 meses), las importaciones de plata de la India totalizaron 6517 toneladas. Sumando las ~ 1700 toneladas de septiembre, da 8217 toneladas para 9 meses de 2022 hasta el momento. Que si anualizado esto cerca de 11.000 toneladas, que es un tercio de la oferta anual de plata del mundo.
Volviendo a COMEX, el total de plata 'publicado' de CME (donde incluyen el 100% de Elegible) es de 304,1 millones de onzas (9458 toneladas). Esa cifra es el nivel más bajo de 'COMEX Elegible + Plata Registrada' desde el 19 de junio de 2019. Pero eso ni siquiera incluye la propia guía de la CME de aplicar un recorte del 50 % en el total Elegible. Cuando se aplica este recorte del 50%, la plata total en las bóvedas de COMEX es de solo 171 millones de onzas.
Las personas señalan el total de plata registrada COMEX y dicen que la plata puede pasar de la categoría Elegible a la categoría Registrada. Pero eso no es del todo cierto y solo se aplica a una parte de la categoría Elegible. Por supuesto, podría entrar en juego más plata de categoría Elegible y pasar a Registrado. Pero solo a un precio de plata más alto. Con la demanda de plata disparando a toda máquina, y con destinos de demanda como India asegurando un porcentaje cada vez mayor del suministro anual de plata, se espera que el mercado de la plata brinde muchos fuegos artificiales en los próximos meses.


----------



## Pintxen (7 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Propongo un ejercicio, de cara a la guerra mundial que se aproxima de que lado creéis que se alineará cada país y si habrá alguno neutral. Hacerlo cada uno en casa y al final de la semana lo ponemos en común para ver coincidencias y discrepancias y discutirlo



Por qué esperar al final de la semana?
Mi apuesta no es muy documentada y le falta mucho para ser completa, pero ahí va:

- (USA) OTAN, Japón, Australia, Corea del Sur, Israel, Marruecos

-Rusia, China, Irán, Corea del Norte, Bielorrusia, 

-Neutrales: Toda América latina, Suiza,


----------



## FranMen (7 Nov 2022)

Pintxen dijo:


> Por qué esperar al final de la semana?
> Mi apuesta no es muy documentada y le falta mucho para ser completa, pero ahí va:
> 
> - (USA) OTAN, Japón, Australia, Corea del Sur, Israel, Marruecos
> ...



La idea era no copiarnos para así ver nuestras diferencias


----------



## Atolladero (7 Nov 2022)

Creo que está vez los tenemos cogidos por los huevos, no pueden bajarlo más porque incitarían a las compras en físico, no pueden dejarlo subir porque empezaría una carrera en plata papel y físico también.

El último achuchón fue el 3 de Octubre, tardaron 4 días en tirar el precio de nuevo.

El escape sólo puede ser hacia arriba y virulento. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que...


----------



## Atolladero (7 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La idea era no copiarnos para así ver nuestras diferencias



En España habrá cambio de gobierno y a partir de entonces todo será un "no a la guerra" y haremos bien, no es nuestra guerra. España neutral y a aprovecharse del desgaste de los dos contendientes, esos tiempos son ideales para vender a todos y disminuir deuda y por detrás a trabajar una alianza iberófona que es lo que nos conviene y lo más natural del mundo. 

Esta guerra que la peleen en todo caso nuestras charos y charitos en primera línea del frente.


----------



## ELOS (7 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> En España habrá cambio de gobierno y a partir de entonces todo será un "no a la guerra" y haremos bien, no es nuestra guerra. España neutral y a aprovecharse del desgaste de los dos contendientes, esos tiempos son ideales para vender a todos y disminuir deuda y por detrás a trabajar una alianza iberófona que es lo que nos conviene y lo más natural del mundo.
> 
> Esta guerra que la peleen en todo caso nuestras charos y charitos en primera línea del frente.



España neutral ? Jojojojo. 
Perdona, pero el gobierno actual igual que el entrante hará lo que se le ordene.


----------



## jkaza (7 Nov 2022)

ejpaña newtral


----------



## Atolladero (7 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> España neutral ? Jojojojo.
> Perdona, pero el gobierno actual igual que el entrante hará lo que se le ordene.



Todos los gobiernos democráticos han sido lacayunos y han trabajado para el enemigo, otra cosa es que cuando llamen a filas te presentes tú y cuatro más, ah que tú tampoco que lo dejas para pasado mañana o que ya estás mayor


----------



## Atolladero (7 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> España neutral ? Jojojojo.
> Perdona, pero el gobierno actual igual que el entrante hará lo que se le ordene.



Dedícale dos horas al vídeo que puse dónde sale Cristóbal Cobo, a ver si vais cogiendo un poco de esperanza....que la gente está hasta los putos huevos de todo.

¿Nadie lo ha visto? ¿Nada que decir?


----------



## Atolladero (7 Nov 2022)

Me cago en la puta, en ese vídeo se condensa lo que piensa aquí más de medio foro, cualquiera estaría fácilmente al 90% de acuerdo con lo que se dice en él.

¿No tenéis sangre?


----------



## la mano negra (7 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Creo que está vez los tenemos cogidos por los huevos, no pueden bajarlo más porque incitarían a las compras en físico, no pueden dejarlo subir porque empezaría una carrera en plata papel y físico también.
> 
> El último achuchón fue el 3 de Octubre, tardaron 4 días en tirar el precio de nuevo.
> 
> El escape sólo puede ser hacia arriba y virulento. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que...



Los 300 espartanos metidos en el boquete de las Termópilas están dando un por saco impresionante. El Imperio ahora lo tiene jodidamente mal. Haga lo que haga , le va a salir mal. Y los gorilas son totalmente impermeables a la propaganda . A ellos les importa un carajo lo que digan los medios de manipulación de masas . Saben con total certeza que ocupan una posición absolutamente estratégica.


----------



## la mano negra (7 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, en ese vídeo se condensa lo que piensa aquí más de medio foro, cualquiera estaría fácilmente al 90% de acuerdo con lo que se dice en él.
> 
> ¿No tenéis sangre?



A los que hoy no tienen sangre , les sobrará mierda para cagarse en los pantalones cuando se desate el pánico.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Nov 2022)

Un resumen del hilo:




__





Alquimia moderna: transformando ceros y unos en oro


Bitcoin es una genialidad del neuromarketing que ha conmutado conceptos para sugerir la tangibilidad de lo virtual, en concreto del oro. Esto ha posibilitado el surgimiento de una convención entre un grupo de personas que lo consideran el futuro del dinero gracias al mapa mental creado gracias a...




www.burbuja.info





1. La doctrina militar ha cambiado. El frente de batalla es la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa para condicionar su comportamiento. Todo lo que sale o deja de salir en los medios de comunicación de masas responde a esta lógica y cada bando en el conflicto tiene su propia agenda. Hay una guerra que se libra en el plano cognitivo.

2. La fed se ha dedicado a influir en la psicología de los inversores desde que Nixon acabo con el cambio fijo dólar-oro. Ventas coordinadas de bancos centrales, manipulación del mercado de futuros, prestamos entre bancos centrales a través del BIS... Con bastante éxito hasta que la crisis de 2009 disparó la demanda de oro físico.

3. La prensa occidental encargada de la guerra cognitiva y dedicada a influir en la psicología de los inversores empieza a promocionar a partir de 2011 que se ha descubierto "oro digital" al margen de los bancos centrales:


4. El otro bando en conflicto prohibe el "oro digital" que promociona occidente ya que les interesa que su población ahorre en oro ya que es el colateral por el que apuestan para sustituir al dólar como colateral del comercio internacional. China pena con cárcel su uso, cierra los exchanges chinos y confisca sus bitcoins

____________

Resumido en un meme:


----------



## risto mejido (7 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los 300 espartanos metidos en el boquete de las Termópilas están dando un por saco impresionante. El Imperio ahora lo tiene jodidamente mal. Haga lo que haga , le va a salir mal. Y los gorilas son totalmente impermeables a la propaganda . A ellos les importa un carajo lo que digan los medios de manipulación de masas . Saben con total certeza que ocupan una posición absolutamente estratégica.



Hoy en wss comentaba un alemán que su vendedor de confianza decía que en Europa había y habrá pocas existencias de metales, porque según le dijo el vendedor, el mayorista decía que pensaban devaluar el euro de manera importante y eso haría que las compras en Europa serían muy escasas , según el forero de wss


----------



## Luke I'm your father (8 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, en ese vídeo se condensa lo que piensa aquí más de medio foro, cualquiera estaría fácilmente al 90% de acuerdo con lo que se dice en él.
> 
> ¿No tenéis sangre?



No se que dice, si los círculos metaleros que he conocido son el futuro... Voy con Klauss.


----------



## OBDC (8 Nov 2022)

En este hilo se confunden de forma permanente deseos con hechos.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## IvanRios (8 Nov 2022)

Rotura de la importante resistencia de los 21. A ver cómo sigue la cosa.


----------



## Atolladero (8 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un resumen del hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plata y Oro arriba, bitcoin abajo por mucho....¿Justicia divina?


----------



## Atolladero (8 Nov 2022)

21,55 es la media de 200 días de la plata a ver si puede con ella y nos vamos a los 22 de un tirón


----------



## ELOS (8 Nov 2022)

Éstas subidas joden porque no son mínimamente suficientes para dejar de comprar. Y si la plata vuelve a bajar no lo hará el premium


----------



## Atolladero (8 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Éstas subidas joden porque no son mínimamente suficientes para dejar de comprar. Y si la plata vuelve a bajar no lo hará el premium



A ver si crees que esta situación se va a mantener ad eternum, y sólo es cuestión de apilar.

¿Para qué apilas? Pues para cuando vengan mal dadas ¿Te parece que la cosa no está suficientemente jodida? Al fin y al cabo nunca te vas a sentir seguro con lo que tienes y si lo tienes, tendrás miedo a que te lo quiten, así es la vida, por eso soluciones individuales no valen. Hay que pensar en buscar una solución colectiva....las propuestas como ves ya van llegando ( ver vídeos que he colgado recientemente), habrá que apoyarlas si tenemos la suerte de que se manifiesten o concreten.

Algún día tendrá que ser, oro y plata para arriba, dólar y euro para abajo y espero que también las criptos....y todo lo demás patas arriba.


----------



## vanderwilde (8 Nov 2022)

Os suben 50 lereles o 5 y tenéis esas cosa de temor? Anda, hombre! Yo soy el más analfabeto en todas estas cosas. Nunca he pedido consejo, ni lo pediré. Leo, el antes y el después, saco mis conclusiones, que pueden ser erróneas, y me puedo equivocar, aunque no lo creo, y como digo, no tengo esas cosas de temor.

Yo no he comprado oro y plata para ganar dinero, ni mucho menos. Cualquiera diría que estoy loco, pero más loco está el que lo mete en un cochazo.

Yo tuve ese temor en el año 2009 cuando estaba a... a lo que estuviese. Eso es pasado.

Este mes me fundo de 3.000 a 6.000 eypos en más plata y oro. Sin comer no me quedo.

El otro día estaba hasta "jugando" con un lingote de oro. Ponerlo en el sol, veréis. Ostia, macho, refleja el mismo color. Precioso.

Yo todo lo tengo en lingotes, tanto de plata, como oro.


----------



## Atolladero (8 Nov 2022)

Los que compráis físico, cómo veis el stock de las tiendas, sólo he entrado en CMC y diría que tienen agotado la mitad del catálogo de monedas y lingotes, más agotadas las monedas ¿Se está produciendo escasez?


----------



## IvanRios (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## TradingMetales (9 Nov 2022)

Hay una escasez de cojones, pero aún tenemos pacos a Spot por miles, luego ya no hay gran cosa a la vista de momento. 









COMPRO-VENDO ORO Y PLATA


You can view and join @apiladores right away.




t.me





Ahí las vendemos.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien sabe qué le pasa a Coininvest y por qué tarda tanto en enviar los pedidos?


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué le pasa a Coininvest y por qué tarda tanto en enviar los pedidos?



No tienen nada. están limpios. No hay más.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Nov 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> No tienen nada. están limpios. No hay más.



He comprado otras veces y bien, espero que aunque tarden en enviar, cumplan.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> He comprado otras veces y bien, espero que aunque tarden en enviar, cumplan.



Cumplir cumplirán, muy muy, muy mal tiene que ser la cosa para que esos no cumplan (bueno.... que según está el percal lo mismo te devuelven la pasta, a saber....) 
Envios medios 3 meses calculé el otro día...


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Nov 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Cumplir cumplirán, muy muy, muy mal tiene que ser la cosa para que esos no cumplan (bueno.... que según está el percal lo mismo te devuelven la pasta, a saber....)
> Envios medios 3 meses calculé el otro día...



¿Esta tardanza se da en todos las tiendas?


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Esta tardanza se da en todos las tiendas?



A coinvest le compra media España y lo mismo el resto, es normal que tengan más problemas de suministro dados sus volúmenes pero si, las demás tiendas están tardando, no tanto pero claro... los volúmenes. 
Lo que más me llama la atención no es ya que no vengan cosas es que nuevo, bueno, no viene nada y lo que viene impagable.
El que sepa ya sabe a que me refiero.


----------



## risto mejido (9 Nov 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Lo que más me llama la atención no es ya que no vengan cosas es que nuevo, bueno, no viene nada y lo que viene impagable.
> El que sepa ya sabe a que me refiero.



si te explicas te lo agradezco, gracias
saludos


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> si te explicas te lo agradezco, gracias
> saludos



Cosas un poco más bonitas, un poco más distintas, especiales. Algo que aunque cueste un poco más es distinto.
Ahora viene poco de BU y lo que viene a cojón de mico.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Nov 2022)

Añado que no me gusta nada el panorama metalero. Tengo la desagradable sensación de que dentro de poco no podremos comprar nada, bien por no tener o bien por un precio disparado.... sin contar la opción de los "estados".


----------



## risto mejido (9 Nov 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Cosas un poco más bonitas, un poco más distintas, especiales. Algo que aunque cueste un poco más es distinto.
> Ahora viene poco de BU y lo que viene a cojón de mico.



muchas gracias
saludos


----------



## Maifrond (9 Nov 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Lo que más me llama la atención no es ya que no vengan cosas es que nuevo, bueno, no viene nada y lo que viene impagable.
> El que sepa ya sabe a que me refiero.



Llevo unas semanas echando el ojo a las páginas tradicionales, y salvo los Belgas, el resto de tiendas parecen haber apostado por el bullion tradicional y dejarse de inventos y series chorras. Seguro que hay alguno que paga gustoso los 33 euros (más sobrada de envío) que piden por las medusas australianas.

Aunque quizá esa apuesta sea obligada e impuesta. Si como se comenta por ahí, la plata escasea, las cecas privadas que acuñan esas series chorras, lo van a tener más complicado para hacerse con los centenares de kilos de plata que necesitan, amén de hacer frente a unos gastos de acuñación que cada vez son mayores. Pero este pensamiento rápido se evaporó de mi mente, al fin y al cabo, sería la idea de un loco conspiranoico preparacionista y mad marxista que espera el fin de los días de manera inminente, y eso en este foro no tiene cabida.

Seguramente sea todo cuestión de marketing y la tal escasez y subida de precios es fruto de nuestra imaginación. Por cierto, ¿alguien colecciona la lunar III? Creo que van por la cuarta pieza de una serie de doce, y no he visto al conejo por debajo de los 39€, y en algunas incluso a 45€, con esta proyección, terminar esa colección va a ser todo un reto.


----------



## Furillo (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## Maifrond (9 Nov 2022)

Furillo dijo:


>



¿En el segundo 38 ha metido a la joyería como parte del oro físico de inversión? Si para hacer un vídeo de 6 minutos ni si quiera pierde 20 segundos en buscar qué se entiende por oro de inversión, muy profesional parece que no es, le da al record, abre la boca, y que sea lo que Dios quiera.

Cava no está autorizado a hablar de oro físico. Desde su famoso vídeo en el que decía que un 50 pesos mexicano contenía 33.75 gramos de oro puro, perdió la poca credibilidad que le quedaba.

No se qué le veis a un tipo que no pierde 20 segundos en consultar el anexo de la LIVA, o leer el grabado de una moneda.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿En el segundo 38 ha metido a la joyería como parte del oro físico de inversión? Si para hacer un vídeo de 6 minutos ni si quiera pierde 20 segundos en buscar qué se entiende por oro de inversión, muy profesional parece que no es, le da al record, abre la boca, y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> Cava no está autorizado a hablar de oro físico. Desde su famoso vídeo en el que decía que un 50 pesos mexicano contenía 33.75 gramos de oro puro, perdió la poca credibilidad que le quedaba.
> 
> No se qué le veis a un tipo que no pierde 20 segundos en consultar el anexo de la LIVA, o leer el grabado de una moneda.



A ti te gusta mucho criticar a los demás, las cosas se demuestran con acciones no con palabras.
Ponte tu a hacer videos a ver si los haces mejor y demuestras lo poco profesionales que son los demas y lo brillante que tu eres.
No es la primeravez que vienes por aqui criticando a otros o dejandolos en evidencia.
Artista


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (9 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿En el segundo 38 ha metido a la joyería como parte del oro físico de inversión? Si para hacer un vídeo de 6 minutos ni si quiera pierde 20 segundos en buscar qué se entiende por oro de inversión, muy profesional parece que no es, le da al record, abre la boca, y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> Cava no está autorizado a hablar de oro físico. Desde su famoso vídeo en el que decía que un 50 pesos mexicano contenía 33.75 gramos de oro puro, perdió la poca credibilidad que le quedaba.
> 
> No se qué le veis a un tipo que no pierde 20 segundos en consultar el anexo de la LIVA, o leer el grabado de una moneda.



Yo agradezco tu aportación, indicando lasfaltas que comete en el video. Dejemos que las críticas las ejecute cada uno en su pensamiento, a ver si después no nos gusta que nos resalten las nuestras ( lo digo con humildad).


----------



## Atolladero (9 Nov 2022)

Quiero aprovechar estos momentos de tribulación en el mundo cripto para dar la bienvenida a los herejes, la verdadera religión os vuelve acoger en su seno bajo su manto protector. Nunca debisteis abandonarnos pero cual hijos pródigos sois acogidos y nosotros nos regocijamos.

Hacemos iglesia, esto es cuestión de fe hermanos.


----------



## Maifrond (9 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> A ti te gusta mucho criticar a los demás, las cosas se demuestran con acciones no con palabras.
> Ponte tu a hacer videos a ver si los haces mejor y demuestras lo poco profesionales que son los demas y lo brillante que tu eres.
> No es la primeravez que vienes por aqui criticando a otros o dejandolos en evidencia.
> Artista



Vamos a ver campeón, a mí me gusta mucho hacer lo que se me planta en la punta del nardo. ¿A tí qué explicaciones te tengo que dar de si tengo o no tengo canal? ¿Quién eres? o mejor dicho ¿Quién te crees que eres?

Comentas que no es la primera vez que vengo por aquí a criticar a otro o a dejarlos en evidencia ¿Y? ¿Son amiguitos tuyos que se sintieron ofendiditos? ¿Critico? Sí. ¿Puedes demostrar que mi crítica es errónea? No. Así pues, ¿Qué es lo que te revienta? ¿Que demuestre que algunos hablan de cuestiones sobre las que no tienen ni pvta idea? o ¿Que deje en evidencia a tus amiguitos?

Por tu cuenta me da que eres un multi, registrado hace dos años y con siete mensajes. No te enfades si te indico por qué zona puedes insertar hasta lo más profundo de ella las ideas que sobre mí tengas. En este foro sólo ha habido un espabilado que me ha dirigido una entrada muy similar a la tuya, ese tipejo que con un nick buscaba plata a spot +8%, que con un segundo nick distinto abría un canal de telegram y que con un tercer nick decía que no iba a volver. 

El tiempo que has empleado en escribirme bien lo podrías haber empleado en contactar con el youtuber y haberle sugerido que la próxima vez que quiera tocar un tema, bien podría informarse, o bien advertir a los suscriptores que habla sin tener ni pvta idea. Si en lugar de un café, se hubiese tomado un sol y sombra con palillo en boca y codo en barra, habría quedado mejor. Ah! y lo de sacar vídeos sobre temas tan manidos, pues demuestra una falta de originalidad del copón. Que llevamos una pvta semana viendo vídeos en distintos canales sobre este asunto para que vengan a contarnos "primicias" en menos de diez minutos.... 

¿Vas a hablar algo de metales? ¿Vas a aportar algo, aunque sea una crítica? No ¿verdad? Pues puedes volver a la cloaca de donde has salido, porque para la basura de aportación que has realizado no debías haber abandonado el pozo infecto de mierda.


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (9 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Quiero aprovechar estos momentos de tribulación en el mundo cripto para dar la bienvenida a los herejes, la verdadera religión os vuelve acoger en su seno bajo su manto protector. Nunca debisteis abandonarnos pero cual hijos pródigos sois acogidos y nosotros nos regocijamos.
> 
> Hacemos iglesia, esto es cuestión de fe hermanos.



Recuerda hermano, que Dios sólo se llevará a quienes escucharon la voz en su interior. No hay espacio en la nave para "los otros" , arrepentidos o no. Tal vez una condena más piadosa, pero los "pata negra" tenemos un código sagrado, y al menos yo pienso cumplirlo. No será porque no avisé, como las putas vacunas.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Vamos a ver campeón, a mí me gusta mucho hacer lo que se me planta en la punta del nardo. ¿A tí qué explicaciones te tengo que dar de si tengo o no tengo canal? ¿Quién eres? o mejor dicho ¿Quién te crees que eres?
> 
> Comentas que no es la primera vez que vengo por aquí a criticar a otro o a dejarlos en evidencia ¿Y? ¿Son amiguitos tuyos que se sintieron ofendiditos? ¿Critico? Sí. ¿Puedes demostrar que mi crítica es errónea? No. Así pues, ¿Qué es lo que te revienta? ¿Que demuestre que algunos hablan de cuestiones sobre las que no tienen ni pvta idea? o ¿Que deje en evidencia a tus amiguitos?
> 
> ...



Pero que me cuentas de multi ni que ocho cuartos. 
Estas envenenao cabron,no te he pedido esplicaciones ni nada, solo digo que te gusta criticar pero que te critiquen a ti, de eso nada.
Vas de ilustrao buscando pajas en ojo ajeno, tu quien eres, nada mas que un pobre frustrao con un ego lleno de bilis
Malaje mal pago tengas


----------



## Maifrond (9 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Pero que me cuentas de multi ni que ocho cuartos.
> Estas envenenao cabron,no te he pedido esplicaciones ni nada, solo digo que te gusta criticar pero que te critiquen a ti, de eso nada.
> Vas de ilustrao buscando pajas en ojo ajeno, tu quien eres, nada mas que un pobre frustrao con un ego lleno de bilis
> Malaje mal pago tengas



¿Ilustrao? Joder, poco me has leído. A mí me puede criticar todo aquel que le plazca, siempre y cuando con una cierta base. ¿Te parece base la tuya?



QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> *A ti te gusta mucho criticar a los demás, las cosas se demuestran con acciones no con palabras.
> 
> Ponte tu a hacer videos a ver si los haces mejor y demuestras lo poco profesionales que son los demas y lo brillante que tu eres.
> 
> ...



Confundes crítica con reproche. Deberías empezar por el mínimo, no pretendas morder aquello que no puedes tragar.

¿Vas a hablar de metales o sólo has rescatado la cuenta para tocarme los huev0s?

Por cierto, las frases de hechicera a la gustosa de tu madre.


----------



## Muttley (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## Luke I'm your father (10 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Ah! y lo de sacar vídeos sobre temas tan manidos, pues demuestra una falta de originalidad del copón. Que llevamos una pvta semana viendo vídeos en distintos canales sobre este asunto para que vengan a contarnos "primicias" en menos de diez minutos....



VerdaC Verdadera.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Nov 2022)

__





Goldman on Gold: "It's The Fed vs [BRICs] Central Banks" Now | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*Goldman sobre el oro: "Es la Fed contra los bancos centrales [BRIC]" ahora*





POR VBL
MIÉRCOLES, 09/11/2022 - 20:53
*El oro recibe el tratamiento del aceite*
*Escrito por Goldfix*





Goldman publicó uno de sus informes previos a la temporada de compra que generalmente vemos para el petróleo a medida que se acerca el EOY. Pero este está en oro. Esto significa varias cosas para nosotros, la mayoría de ellas constructivas. Lo que más importa es:
El oro tiene muchas más posibilidades de apreciación junto con el petróleo de cara al nuevo año más allá de lo normal a pesar del contexto monetario y macroeconómico actual. Más sobre por qué y cómo en nuestra próxima publicación de Gold el domingo.
*Extracto del informe:*


> _En nuestra opinión, este impulso a la demanda de CB refleja principalmente la demanda de una reserva de valor políticamente neutral. En nuestra nota anterior, _*[EDIT-covered *here *-GF]*_ argumentamos que las elevadas tensiones geopolíticas y el congelamiento de las reservas de divisas extranjeras de Rusia deberían conducir a un aumento sustancial en la compra de oro por parte de los bancos centrales. En particular, argumentamos que Rusia podría comprar oro de producción nacional debido a la falta de oportunidades de inversión, mientras que otros países podrían decidir aumentar su asignación al oro por motivos de precaución._
> *DEMASIADO GRANDE PARA IGNORAR MAS. LA GENTE AHORA SE PREGUNTA POR QUÉ...*






Mucho más sobre eso pronto, incluido qué buscar si todo es solo ruido. Aquí hay puntos de interés para nosotros que también se cubrirán el próximo domingo.

La compra de bonos emergentes alcanza un récord
La interacción de la demanda de bancos centrales de mercados emergentes y la Fed crea asimetría en la rentabilidad del oro
El pico de EM CB provino de un componente no informado
El aumento en las compras de CB refleja la demanda de un activo de reserva políticamente neutral
¿Cuál es la sensibilidad del precio del oro a los cambios en la demanda de CB?
También notan comportamientos geopolíticos centrados en la compra de Gold dip.


> _La demanda de CB de mercados emergentes parece ser un reflejo de las tendencias geopolíticas que han tardado años en gestarse frente a un pico único. Creemos que la demanda estructuralmente más alta de bancos centrales emergentes crea una recompensa asimétrica para el oro, ya que proporciona un piso para el oro si se produce una mayor liquidación de ETF en respuesta a nuevas sorpresas de línea dura de la Fed. En un escenario en el que una recesión en EE. UU. provoque un giro en el ciclo monetario de EE. UU., estimamos que el oro podría subir entre un 20 % y un 30 % dependiendo del grado de los recortes_



A medida que los fondos occidentales liquidan, los bancos orientales compran.
Es importante tener en cuenta. No le recomendamos que salga y compre oro de este informe. De hecho, Goldman ni siquiera recomienda comprar oro. Pero así es como está puesta la mesa. Y SI obtiene tracción, este será el primero de varios informes de varios bancos. Y será porque la marejada es demasiado grande para ignorarla más. Los bancos no marcan la pauta, los intereses de base hacen que los bancos tomen nota primero. si comienza un ciclo de retroalimentación positiva, mira arriba.
En pocas palabras : Goldman está preparando la mesa para otro rally de todo el superciclo de productos básicos. Esta vez, Gold está en el equipo. Todas las advertencias habituales se aplicarán al leer la investigación bancaria, y se las diremos. Pero este informe es algo bueno.
Precisamente este domingo hicimos un post titulado: Nota de Fundadores: Comprar Calentamiento de Temporada .


> _Lleva esto al banco. Con China posiblemente reabriendo y la Reserva Federal tal vez retrocediendo al alza, los bancos de materias primas están babeando. SI los libros de clientes de los principales bancos muestran interés (y eso es difícil de decir con tantas heridas lamidas en este ciclo de alzas), puede apostar que la compra no será diferente a la subida del petróleo el año pasado. Si los clientes no muerden, entonces la temporada de compra será tibia fuera de los repuntes de cobertura corta vistos recientemente. Así es como funciona todos los años. Y aquí está su primer disparo de advertencia..._



Un día después, GS publicó su informe Gold. Veremos si el interés es sostenible durante los 90 días netos.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Nov 2022)

un poco tarde parece


----------



## risto mejido (10 Nov 2022)

Gold and Sound Money to Make a Comeback? | Investing.com


Commodities Analysis by Andrew Lane covering: XAU/USD, XAG/USD, Gold Futures, Silver Futures. Read Andrew Lane's latest article on Investing.com




www.investing.com




*¿Oro y dinero sólido para regresar?*

por _Andrew Lane_materias primas09 de noviembre de 2022 02:56 a.m. ET
_2_






andres carril

Artículos (72)
Seguir

XAU/USD
+0.01%

XAG/USD
+0.00%

Oro
-0.22%

Plata
-0.87%

ES
+0.18%

Ha habido algunas poses muy interesantes detrás de la mirada del público en los mercados de metales preciosos, así que comencemos con algunos titulares.
Las salidas en el Comex de plata física desde febrero de 2021 han sido significativas. Si esta tendencia continúa al mismo ritmo, el Comex se agotará a fines de marzo de 2023 de plata física disponible. Eso es sólo dentro de cinco meses con una demanda tradicionalmente fuerte en los próximos meses.
Si bien eso es sorprendente y preocupante, es usurpado por el hermano mayor, el oro , que se ha robado el espectáculo. En el tercer trimestre de 2022, los bancos centrales de todo el mundo compraron más oro que en cualquier otro trimestre desde 1967.
Entonces, ¿por qué esto no se refleja en el precio del oro y la plata? Los factores de oferta y demanda deberían afectar el precio, ¿no es así? Bueno, sí, pero en pocas palabras, los mercados son manipulados por contratos de papel de futuros creados de la nada con varios bancos comerciales al descubierto y luego comprando el metal a estos precios manipulados justo debajo de las narices de la CFTC.
Los comerciantes de JP Morgan Chase fueron nuevamente declarados culpables recientemente de suplantar los mercados mientras ganaban cantidades obscenas de dinero. Michael Nowak de JPM, el MD a cargo de la mesa de negociación, y Gregg Smith, su principal operador, fueron condenados por fraude, suplantación de identidad y manipulación del mercado. El gobierno alegó que el negocio de metales preciosos de JP Morgan Chase se manejaba como una empresa criminal. Este no fue un evento aislado.
Sin embargo, las mesas están cambiando. Como se informó el mes pasado, los comerciales, solo por tercera vez en la historia moderna, cubrieron sus cortos y se alargaron. Esto puede explicar los movimientos explosivos que hemos visto en el oro y la plata en los últimos días. Lo mismo ocurre con el platino .
Así que tenemos una situación: el oro y la plata, en su forma física, tienen una gran demanda y se vuelven más difíciles de conseguir con primas que se disparan. Una moneda de plata Britannia 2022 de 1 onza en el Reino Unido de reconocidos comerciantes de lingotes tiene una prima de más del 100 %. Hace solo seis semanas, estos márgenes estaban en torno al 60%. Algunos distribuidores vendieron varios productos sin fecha de reabastecimiento. Esto debería ser una gran señal de advertencia para los inversores de que los metales preciosos físicos pronto podrían volverse inalcanzables.
El oro y la plata han sido frustrantes en los últimos dos años, dado que el clima económico ha presentado condiciones que deberían haberlos visto prosperar. A pesar de que el oro se ha hundido en términos de dólares en unos 400 dólares desde el pico de Rusia/Ucrania de abril, en muchas otras monedas han alcanzado máximos históricos últimamente. Pero no se deje engañar; esto no tiene nada que ver con la fortaleza del dólar. Simplemente está cayendo más lentamente que todas las demás monedas fiduciarias que no están respaldadas financieramente por nada y golpeadas por la inflación diseñada por el gobierno .
Están equivocados si alguien en su sano juicio piensa que Powell ha sido agresivo. La Fed sabe muy bien que no puede repetir la era Volcker de subidas de tipos porque desde que colapsó Lehman, el mundo se ha construido sobre dinero barato. Las empresas formadas con tasas de interés del 0,5%, hipotecas, préstamos y otros instrumentos financieros, incluidos los mercados de valores, se han acostumbrado al dinero de bajo costo.
No se pueden tener tasas elevadas sin un colapso sistémico. El Banco de Inglaterra acaba de imprimir £ 20 mil millones y el gobierno no tiene planes de devolverlo. Japón ha implementado el control de la curva de rendimiento desde hace algún tiempo, tal es su preocupación de que el mercado de bonos se derrumbe. El nivel de deuda de EE. UU. se sitúa en 31 billones de dólares, y la Reserva Federal está perdiendo miles de millones a medida que suben los tipos y el Gobierno no puede afrontar los reembolsos de su deuda después de pedir prestados 120.000 millones de dólares al mes para mantener a flote a EE. UU. ¿País insolvente?
Los mercados bursátiles de EE. UU., con una caída promedio de alrededor del 25 % en 2022, se enfrentan a un mercado bajista largo y prolongado. Cuando la Fed pivote, deberíamos esperar un repunte final antes de que se dé cuenta de que la economía está en apuros. La Fed tendrá que recurrir a imprimir dinero para respaldar las consecuencias e inyectar liquidez en los mercados para comenzar el ciclo nuevamente. ¿El resultado? Es probable una década de inflación y otro auge de corta duración patrocinado por la Reserva Federal. Las acciones han estado sobrevaluadas desde antes de COVID.
Entonces, ¿qué significa todo esto para el oro y la plata? Considere lo anterior y pregúntese por qué los bancos centrales se han estado cargando de oro físico durante tanto tiempo. ¿Por qué las compras en el último trimestre están en máximos de casi 60 años? ¿Han mirado Basilea III y se han dado cuenta de que el oro físico ahora se encuentra con efectivo y bonos del Tesoro como Nivel 1? ¿Se han dado cuenta de que los mercados de bonos están en problemas y que el efectivo se deprecia más rápido que las posibilidades de Biden de otro mandato? Tal vez estén mirando la historia y adelantándose a un retorno a una moneda respaldada por oro.
¿Perspectiva más aterradora? ¿El oro tiene un lugar en el respaldo de las próximas monedas digitales del banco central que se están probando en todo el mundo? ¿Se da cuenta la gente de que esta reliquia bárbara que ha sido dinero sólido durante más de 5000 años tiene una importancia estructural en el mundo financiero? Los números que desaparecen de los intercambios sugerirían esto.
La regla número uno en la inversión es seguir lo que hace el gran dinero, ya que rara vez se equivoca. Ese gran dinero está comprando oro.


----------



## estupeharto (10 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


>



El meme está bien, pero falló en poner el pulgar en lugar del índice


----------



## Marco Porcio (10 Nov 2022)

MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Recuerda hermano, que Dios sólo se llevará a quienes escucharon la voz en su interior. No hay espacio en la nave para "los otros" , arrepentidos o no. Tal vez una condena más piadosa, pero los "pata negra" tenemos un código sagrado, y al menos yo pienso cumplirlo. No será porque no avisé, como las putas vacunas.



No esperaba encontrar tan sabias palabras en un post de oro y plata. Así es, es la única regla de conducta importante en esta existencia material, nos dice claramente lo que hacer en cada momento, y más nos vale hacerle caso. Las respuestas a todo están en tu interior, pero no es fácil seguirlas en esta putrefacta sociedad, casi siempre implican marginarse. Como con las vacunas, exacto...


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Nov 2022)

Pues ya me ha llegado el paquete de Coininvest y todo correcto, lo único los de UPS que te hacen ir a buscarlo a uno de sus puntos de recogida.


----------



## Atolladero (10 Nov 2022)

Que mortecino está el hilo, nueva subida, dólar hundiéndose y callaDos como putas.


----------



## Atolladero (10 Nov 2022)

La plata replicando al cobre, en lugar del platino por ejemplo. El oro subiendo más en proporción.

Metaleros darse prisa que se agotan. ¿Aónde andarán?

Mañana empieza el despegue de la plata, la han retenido tanto que está encabritada. Avisados estáis.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Nov 2022)

A final de año el banco central dará nuevas reglas para el sistema bancario que hace hincapié en la calidad de los activos para preservar capital real dentro del sistema financiero.

A que se refieren con capital real no lo sabremos hasta fin de año pero viendo las medidas que se han ido tomando, las declaraciones que han hecho hasta ahora, lo arriesgado que resultan las divisas extranjeras en este contexto... todo indica a que se refieren al oro.









Bank of Russia to unveil new regulation concept by year-end — Central Bank chief


"This is the first innovative point - the risk-oriented stimulating approach," Elvira Nabiullina said




tass.com





_El Banco Central tiene planes de presentar un nuevo concepto de regulación para el sector bancario para fines de 2022, dijo el jueves la gobernadora del Banco de Rusia, Elvira Nabiullina, en el foro Finopolis.

(...)

"El segundo, teniendo en cuenta la crisis y las características nacionales específicas, también ajustaremos los requisitos a las provisiones estándar y a la evaluación de los riesgos de mercado, de interés y cambiario, en lo que respecta a la liquidez. *Se prestará atención también a la mejora de la calidad de capital: es fundamental para nosotros que haya capital real preservado en el sistema bancario, para que se produzcan los préstamos", agregó*_.

Entiendo que los bancos rusos necesitaran tener oro para poder prestar rublos fiat. En función de la provisión-coeficiente bancario que exijan, crear nueva masa monetaria requerirá más o menos oro. Es una forma indirecta de respaldar la masa monetaria en oro aunque no haya un cambio fijo rublo-oro


----------



## Gusman (10 Nov 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> No esperaba encontrar tan sabias palabras en un post de oro y plata. Así es, es la única regla de conducta importante en esta existencia material, nos dice claramente lo que hacer en cada momento, y más nos vale hacerle caso. Las respuestas a todo están en tu interior, pero no es fácil seguirlas en esta putrefacta sociedad, casi siempre implican marginarse. Como con las vacunas, exacto...



Mas que en el interior yo diria que estan en los registros akasicos. A ellos accedemos mediante la glandula pineal, pero solo aquellos que no la tienen atrofiada o calcificada.


----------



## Atolladero (10 Nov 2022)

Mineras de plata FSM y HECLA (corregido) subiendo por encima del 10%


----------



## risto mejido (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2022)

DIVERGENCIA ALCISTA BRUUUUUUUTAL en el gráfico del oro


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Nov 2022)

La diferencia en el precio de un mismo activo en diferentes mercados pone en marcha el proceso de arbitraje que continuará hasta que se alcance un equilibrio entre ambos.

En estos momentos tenemos a la plata con dos precios diferentes, un precio oficial en el mercado que descubre el precio y otro precio más alto fuera que se descubre en las tiendas dedicadas al comercio de metales preciosos.

Es una situación de alguna forma similar a la que dio origen al arbitraje por parte de Francia en los años 60 cambiando dólares por oro al precio oficial y vendiéndolo más caro en el otro mercado.

1. Un mercado oficial con un precio que se intenta controlar. En los años 60 un grupo de bancos centrales se encargaban de contratar el precio en la llamada London Gold Pool. Hoy en día un grupo de Bullion Banks se encargan de controlar el precio en el mercado de metales preciosos de Londres.

2. Un mercado paralelo en el que los precios son más altos ya que es imposible conseguir metales preciosos al precio que marca el mercado oficial.

Las tiendas de metales preciosos están formando precio muy por encima del que se descubre en Londres. En las tiendas de particulares compran metales por encima del precio de venta del mercado oficial que marca Londres:

La forma en la que se resolverá está discrepancia en los precios está por ver pero es inevitable que ocurra*: el arbitraje de precios es la fuerza más poderosa del mercado y se llevará por delante a quien intente evitarlo.*

Cuando pasó lo mismo en los años 60 (un precio oficial y un precio real en el mercado) la situación se resolvió disolviéndose la London Gold Pool (los bancos centrales encargados lo dejaron al ver que se iban a quedar sin oro) y finalmente abandonando el cambio fijo oficial para que el precio pasase a descubrirse en un mismo mercado para evitar la existencia de dos precios para un mismo activo.

Ahora, los Bullion Banks y los bancos centrales que les apoyen están en la misma situación que la London Gold Pool y se quedarán sin metales fisicos en su intento de contener el precio. La ruptura del mercado que fija el precio del oro va a tener que ir acompañadas de medidas políticas de carácter monetario.

Para evitar la existencia de diferentes precios para el mismo activo la se última vez resolvió acabando con el cambio fijo del dólar respecto al oro para que el oro flotase libremente. Esta opción ya no existe.

En mi opinión, la única opción para resolver esta discrepancia entre los precios del mismo activo es volver a un precio fijo del oro respecto a las divisas fiat.

Las medidas que está tomando Rusia van en esta dirección y en breve los bancos rusos van a necesitar poseer oro para poder crear nueva masa monetaria en forma de créditos. Es una forma indirecta de respaldar la masa monetaria en oro.

Otros países como Uzbekistán aspiran a tener un 100% de reservas en oro:








This is the reason why this central bank is accumulating gold, and it's one of the top buyers right now






www.kitco.com





O Serbia que ha triplicado la cantidad que tiene en poco tiempo y planea seguir comprando:









Serbia increased gold and currency reserves by several times – President


According to him, the republic has 38 tons of gold compared to 14 tons in 2020




tass.com





Cada vez más bancos centrales compran la producción interna de oro y este va cada vez menos a los mercados de oro de Londres y Nueva York lo cual añade presión al esquema de supresión de precios que realizan allí los Bullion Banks.

Al igual que entonces es imposible saber de antemano cuando se tomará la decisión política que acabe con la disparidad de precios o cuando el cartel encargado de suprimir el precio tirará la toalla. Pero llegará de un modo u otro ya que el arbitraje de precios se encargará de ello.

Llegará seguro y para la mayoría será una sorpresa que tendrá gran repercusión en sus vidas...


----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La diferencia en el precio de un mismo activo en diferentes mercados pone en marcha el proceso de arbitraje que continuará hasta que se alcance un equilibrio entre ambos.
> 
> En estos momentos tenemos a la plata con dos precios diferentes, un precio oficial en el mercado que descubre el precio y otro precio más alto fuera que se descubre en las tiendas dedicadas al comercio de metales preciosos.
> 
> ...



Hola, ¿el IVA entra dentro de ese arbitraje o se tiene que restar? ¿ El margen comercial?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> La plata replicando al cobre, en lugar del platino por ejemplo. El oro subiendo más en proporción.
> 
> Metaleros darse prisa que se agotan. ¿Aónde andarán?
> 
> Mañana empieza el despegue de la plata, la han retenido tanto que está encabritada. Avisados estáis.



Ahhh vale...  perooo mañana o "mañanac" ?...


----------



## Muttley (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2022)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Las “Ballenas” se están hinchando a comprar ORO







lacartadelabolsa.com




Nosotros somos las remoras rebañando los restos


----------



## FranMen (11 Nov 2022)

Según estos en India han bajado las reservas de oro ¿?








India's foreign reserves drops by $1.09 bn to stand at $529.99 bn: RBI


Foreign currency assets (FCA), a major component of the overall reserves, decreased by USD 120 million to USD 470.727 billion during the week to November 4.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## Lego. (11 Nov 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Qué raro que no mencionáseis, sobre todo en la última parte del video, a los apes de WallStreetSilver. 

(que, por cierto, dan para un video monográfico  y bien divertido además, lleno de memes)


----------



## la mano negra (12 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Qué raro que no mencionáseis, sobre todo en la última parte del video, a los apes de WallStreetSilver.
> 
> (que, por cierto, dan para un video monográfico  y bien divertido además, lleno de memes)



Es el elefante dentro de la habitación . No quieren que se vea . Pronunciar su nombre es anatema. Te pueden censurar en donde estés.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Nov 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> DIVERGENCIA ALCISTA BRUUUUUUUTAL en el gráfico del oro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1257425



En dólares; en euros sigue la cuesta abajo


----------



## Lego. (12 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Es el elefante dentro de la habitación . No quieren que se vea . Pronunciar su nombre es anatema. Te pueden censurar en donde estés.



No será para tanto. Es un subforo de reddit, no de 4chan. Hasta tienen twitter, que te banea por la mínima. Y a veces ponen anuncios por la calle. Nada de de eso sería posible si estuviesen realmente censurados.

No he hecho una estimación de cifras pero creo que tampoco son tan relevantes. Cierto que hay miles y miles de apes, pero la mayoría compran unas pocas onzas al mes. Entre todos suman una cantidad muy grande desde el punto de vista de un particular pero que no es nada comparada con movimientos tectónicos como lo de india, por poner un ejemplo.

Lo triste de todo esto es que en otros países como China, India, Turquía, en casi todas partes salvo occidente, a veces animan a la población a tener parte de sus ahorros en mps. Se diría que esos gobiernos consideran que, aunque no esté en manos del Banco Central o de las instituciones, esos ahorros de particulares refuerzan la economía de la Nación. Aquí, en cambio, al ciudadano lo quieren completamente desinformado y desprotegido. El movimiento de Alemania para desincentivar la compra ha sido muy revelador en ese sentido.


----------



## r@in (12 Nov 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> En dólares; en euros sigue la cuesta abajo



Tanto antes como ahora sigo el precio del oro en USD.
Una cosa es el activo y otra la divisa, que unas veces jugará a favor y otras en contra.


----------



## ELOS (12 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> No será para tanto. Es un subforo de reddit, no de 4chan. Hasta tienen twitter, que te banea por la mínima. Y a veces ponen anuncios por la calle. Nada de de eso sería posible si estuviesen realmente censurados.
> 
> No he he las cifracho una estimación de cifras pero creo que tampoco son tan relevantes. Cierto que hay miles y miles de apes, pero la mayoría compran unas pocas onzas al mes. Entre todos suman una cantidad muy grande desde el punto de vista de un particular pero que no es nada comparada con los movimientos tectónicos como lo de india, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Lo triste de todo esto es que en otros países como China, India, Turquía, en casi todas partes salvo occidente, a veces animan a la población a tener parte de sus ahorros en mps. Se diría que esos gobiernos consideran que, aunque no esté en manos del Banco Central o de las instituciones, esos ahorros de particulares refuerzan la economía de la Nación. Aquí, en cambio, al ciudadano lo quieren completamente desinformado y desprotegido. El movimiento de Alemania para desincentivar la compra ha sido muy revelador en ese sentido.



Qué buen ejemplo has puesto para observar que en Occidente nos quieren pobres lñal ponernos trabas con los m.p.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Nov 2022)

En este gráfico se ve las consecuencias económicas del "virus":



Se observa que las diferencias entre los costes de producción de los diferentes países son mínimas hasta que un "virus" que volvía negros a los chinos que no caían desplomados por la calle, justificó que el Gobierno chino paralizase la fábrica del mundo e hiciera saltar por los aires la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido.

Una operación psicológica de guerra cognitiva del Gobierno chino sobre su población que justica una narrativa que permite realizar una guerra económica total sin declararla.

Todavía no ha acabado la narrativa en China ya que el "virus" le permite paralizar la actividad económica y reabrirla a voluntad generando gran volatilidad en los mercados de materias primas cuyos precios dependen en gran medida de la demanda China.

China conoce sus propios movimientos de antemano y los utiliza para comprar materias primas baratas cuando tiene la economía cerrado, logrando comparativamente mejores costes de producción cuando reabren que el resto que van a remolque de los tiempos que marca el Gobierno chino.

En el caso de Europa, la negativa a adquirir energía en rublos (hacerlo supondría un cambio de paradigma monetario y el fin del dólar como referencia mundial) ha provocado que los costes de producción hayan aumentado casi un 50% mientras que en China están empezando a disminuir.

La inflación que ha provocado la ruptura de la cadena de suministro está en este momento siendo contenida por las medidas del gobierno chino que restringe la actividad económica del país para luchar contra el "virus". Cuando China decida reabrir la actividad económica veremos un nuevo empujón de la inflación por el aumento de la demanda en todas las materias primas de las que son los mayores consumidores

___________





Lego. dijo:


> Lo triste de todo esto es que en otros países como China, India, Turquía, en casi todas partes salvo occidente, a veces animan a la población a tener parte de sus ahorros en mps. Se diría que esos gobiernos consideran que, aunque no esté en manos del Banco Central o de las instituciones, esos ahorros de particulares refuerzan la economía de la Nación. Aquí, en cambio, al ciudadano lo quieren completamente desinformado y desprotegido. El movimiento de Alemania para desincentivar la compra ha sido muy revelador en ese sentido



Cada gobierno guía el comportamiento de sus ciudadanos en función de sus intereses geopolíticos.

En occidente se intenta deprimir el precio del oro por todos los medios posibles y siempre empiezan por su poblacion que ha sido sometida a base de ingeniería social para desprestigiar todos los rituales sociales en los que estaba presente el oro (bautismo, comunión, casamiento...). Estos mismos rituales donde el oro y la plata están presentes, siguen existiendo en el resto del mundo donde la colonización cultural anglosajona no es tan patente.

El ejemplo más claro de desincentivar a la población a que adquiera oro son los contratos del COMEX. El contrato más pequeño de entrega es de 5.000 onzas de plata lo que deja fuera a casi todos los particulares. En el SGE el contrato de oro para entrega más pequeño es de 100gr. ya que su objetivo es fomentar que su población ahorre en oro.


----------



## FranMen (12 Nov 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Algunos comentarios que me vienen a la cabeza:
Las 300 y pico toneladas de oro desaparecidas en combate, ¿no pueden haber ido a Dubái para crear su propio COMEX? ¿No puede estar pasando lo mismo con la plata.
Curioso el diferencial de cotización en Shangai frente a COMEX y LBMA.
A los indios y chinos no es que les guste el oro y plata, es que tienen una mentalidad de ahorro y esta es la mejor forma mientras que a nosotros nos gusta consumir y endeudarnos 
Curioso que Turquía y la India con los problemas económicos que tienen, con la elevada inflación (o quizás por esto) sigan comprando MPs
Es curioso la forma de pensar y actuar, en occidente, cuando bajan los MPs lo que hacemos es vender,¿ por qué? Porque estamos endeudados hasta las trancas y tenemos que deshacer posiciones, esto se vio claro en 2020. En cambio en oriente aprovechan para comprar más. Hasta ahora ‘el gorila con el mazo’ ha contenido los precios por ese mecanismo pero, cuando se complete el trasvase de occidente a oriente veremos al rey desnudo. Mi duda es que pasará con los que tengan los metales en papel, aunque no reciban el metal físico se pueden forrar, siempre y cuando no quiebren los ETFs, imagino que los que sean listos y se salgan a tiempo se forraran y los que holdeen terminarán también desplumados por quiebras


----------



## estupeharto (13 Nov 2022)

Veo más riesgo de desplume a la primera de cambio que de forrarse. Cerrarán grifo y a reclamar al maestro armero.


----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## dmb001 (14 Nov 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Buen video, interesante.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


>



Zasca en toa la cara a la manguarrianada...


----------



## asqueado (14 Nov 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Lo siento Muttley, la pelicula que se ha montado, bla bla bla bla, he llegado a escuchar hasta donde dice QUE TODOS LOS QUIEREN ENGAÑAR minuto 17 

No sera al contrario...............


----------



## Muttley (14 Nov 2022)

Muy buenas, 

No lo sé.
De inicio, es autónomo, tiene familia y paga impuestos.
Luego el negocio ya gustará más o menos.
Yo seguiría escuchando más allá del min17.

Saludos! 




asqueado dijo:


> Lo siento Muttley, la pelicula que se ha montado, bla bla bla bla, he llegado a escuchar hasta donde dice QUE TODOS LOS QUIEREN ENGAÑAR minuto 17
> 
> No sera al contrario...............


----------



## asqueado (14 Nov 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> No lo sé.
> De inicio, es autónomo, tiene familia y paga impuestos.
> ...



Mira yo no puedo decir mas de cuatro cosas aqui, lo que dice de cara a la galeria pues que quieres que te diga, todo guay, despues de mas de 50 años con esto de los MPs, a otros los puede convencer, a mi no por supuesto, claro como la inmensa mayoria del gremio en general que son autonomos, tienen familia y nos grujen a impuestos. Perderia el tiempo a mi no me va a enseñar nada.
Cada uno se busca la vida como puede, pero voy a darte unos datos, y yo no levanto falsos testimonios, antes existian los montes de piedad donde la gente empeñaba sus joyas porque necesitan dinero urgente por cualquier motivo, ahora estan los compro-oro, sabes a que % lo hacen.
Ahora las joyerias tambien compran metales.
En el 2008 muchas personas mayores necesitaron vender su oro-plata, por diferentes motivos
A como se lo pagaban????????, al igual que vas al super y ves el precio del producto, en algunos compro-oro en las mamparas no tenian puesto a como estaba el gramo a pagar.
Señor/a esta pieza que me ha traido tiene un kilataje muy bajo de 14 
El peso estaria equilibrado y con al menos dos decimales ??????
En mi vida he vendido ni un gramo de Mps, pero algunas personas mayores que me conocen por mi profesion que he tenido, y han venido para que le acompañara a vender algunas de sus joyas y no le engañaran y en una calle donde habia TRES compra-oro, en cada uno de ellos me han dado precios diferentes, solo en un tenia papel en mampara de como pagaba.
La mercancia a vender de esa persona mayor, fue pesada por mi y comprobado su kilataje
A ver una pregunta, si se realiza una prueba con una joya de 18 y se pone acido de 24 que pasa????? pues eso ( esta pieza tiene un kilataje muy bajo el acido se ha comido el metal y le doy tanto)
Cuando le dices oiga que soy del gremio, esa joya esta pesada y es de 18, y el gramo hay que pagarlo a tanto......, hayyyyyyyy pues me abre equivocado al coger el acido, perdone. Ojo que ellos tienen que ganar tambien algo
Y podia decir como vender los metales y a quienes y el tiempo que tiene que tener retenido el mismo por si es robado, y el libro donde tiene que relacionar la mercancia compranda y un largo etc. etc. etc.
Ojo que tengo que decir tambien que todos no son iguales de sinverguenzas
Por eso Muttley con todos mis respetos no pude continuar escuchando lo que comentaba y llegue donde dijo QUE TODOS LOS QUIEREN ENGAÑAR, porque mis ojos han visto todo lo contrario.


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2022)

Encontrar un autónomo honrado es encontrar un unicornio, en un compro oro igual o más. Muttley, tú has encontrado al único.
Por cierto, tenía pocas dudas sobre ir a un compro oro, el vídeo las ha despejado. Dudaba si podría comprar monedas a precio competitivo con respecto a las tiendas especializadas y ya ha dicho el dueño que las monedas se las queda él. Está claro que compra-venta nada, sólo compra.
Pero es que , siendo honrados pero teniendo impuestos del 26%+ gastos + beneficios , los diferenciales de compra venta tienen que ser brutales


----------



## Furillo (14 Nov 2022)

La frase final del Viejo es lapidaria: "La plata no se vende"


----------



## Euler (14 Nov 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> La frase final del Viejo es lapidaria: "La plata no se vende"



Esto sí es un cañonazo al jabalí. Alguno se habrá quedado con la copla.


----------



## ELOS (15 Nov 2022)

Me gustaría abrir un tema sobre la cultura generalizada en países como la India del ahorro en MPs .
He oído y leído en varios sitios, igual aquí también, de ciudadanos con poco poder adquisitivo que desde su infancia ahorran sobre todo en plata.
Hay también algún vídeo donde explican las razones para que toda persona posea al menos 100 oz de plata.

Me parece interesante para entender un poco más el tema de los MPs más allá de su hipotética revalorización.

Propongo aportes en el hilo.


----------



## Manzanamiel (15 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Me gustaría abrir un tema sobre la cultura generalizada en países como la India del ahorro en MPs .
> He oído y leído en varios sitios, igual aquí también, de ciudadanos con poco poder adquisitivo que desde su infancia ahorran sobre todo en plata.
> Hay también algún vídeo donde explican las razones para que toda persona posea al menos 100 oz de plata.
> 
> ...





Me parece muy interesante este tema, tanto a nivel colectivo, de pueblos con tradición de comprar MP, como a nivel individual.



En mi caso, el despertar a esta materia ha sido muy muy reciente, y es cuando estoy siendo consciente de que en mi familia siempre se han destacado anécdotas a este respecto:



Una de mis bisabuelas quedó viuda los primeros días de la Guerra Civil con tres niñas pequeñas. Pudo pasar de un sitio a otro forrando unas monedas de oro que tenía y convirtiéndolas en botones de la ropa, y otras ocultas en un moño en el pelo…..con ello subsistieron el tiempo que fuera….



Por otro lado, un abuelo mío de joven tuvo tuberculosis (estoy hablando de principio s del S XX), era estudiante y no ganaba dinero entonces, pero había heredado de su madre unas monedas de oro con las que se costeó un viaje a Davos, donde había un sanatorio en el que algunos sanaban de la tuberculosis por las especiales características del clima (mi padre lo contaba, mucho frío pero nada de viento) y se curó. Creo recordar que es el de Montaña Mágica de Thomas Mann. Estoy hablando de antes de que se descubriera la penicilina, casi todos morían…Las monedas de alguna manera le salvaron la vida…



Y mi padre, por la experiencia del suyo, y ya en condiciones más benévolas, siempre tuvo aquella idea de comprar algunas monedas de vez en cuando en la plaza Mayor… es curioso cómo ya enfermo, en los últimos meses de su vida, me pedía casi a diario que le sacara la caja con las monedas, le gustaba verlas, cuando antes yo ni las había visto nunca…. Para mí curioso y como “una señal”



Aprender de las vivencias de nuestros mayores es para mí la mayor y mejor fuente de aprendizaje en la vida, eso me ha llevado ahora a mí a confiar en los MP…..


----------



## ELOS (15 Nov 2022)

Pienso que hoy en día se puede hacer que niños y adolescentes adquieran la afición sobre todo con la plata 
A un niño de 10 años le regalas unas monedas de plata vieja y le enseñas por ejemplo el ruido característico entre ellas, le empiezas a explicar que siempre serán dinero, etc.
Lógicamente con esa edad perderían pronto el interés.
Pero si después se le regala una moneda de plata pura con algún dibujo pidiéndole que la conserve para una futura colección, entonces ya casi queda enganchado.

Ese niño ya con 13/14 años ya estaría dispuesto a guardar al mes 30€ quitándose de una tarde de cine o una hamburguesa o quizás 2 videojuegos al año.
Y cada mes compra una nueva onza para su colección.
K
Obviamente vero casi imposible hacerlo sin haber aprendido desde pequeño.
Aquí se puede comprobar cómo el gran aliado de cualquier inversión es el tiempo.


----------



## risto mejido (15 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pienso que hoy en día se puede hacer que niños y adolescentes adquieran la afición sobre todo con la plata
> A un niño de 10 años le regalas unas monedas de plata vieja y le enseñas por ejemplo el ruido característico entre ellas, le empiezas a explicar que siempre serán dinero, etc.
> Lógicamente con esa edad perderían pronto el interés.
> Pero si después se le regala una moneda de plata pura con algún dibujo pidiéndole que la conserve para una futura colección, entonces ya casi queda enganchado.
> ...



a los niños lo que no se les puede enseñar es discreción en mantenerse callado , a la mayoria de los niños les dices que vas a comprar monedas con el a la plaza mayor y se enteran todos sus colegas y si le dices que son de plata ni te cuento, lo he vivido en primera persona y con hijos de conocidos, me enterado que sus padres eran apiladores porque sus hijos se lo contaban a los mios , y si sus padres les dicen que no cuenten nada ; lo cuentan antes a sus mejores amigos, es una manera de mostrar lealtad.

a mi mi abuela me abrio los ojos (ya lo he contado en el foro ) con menos de 20, ya tenia muchisimos pelos en los huevos, ganaba sobre las 90.000 mas o menos y la plata estaba a 10.000 pesetas kilo, mi abuela flipaba cuando veia que ganaba 9 kilos de plata al mes,su padre un duro de plata diario y con eso vivia una familia numerosa, me dijo que comprase al menos un kilo al mes y que me iria mejor que a mi familia la que habia estudiado o la que lo estaba haciendo, yo casi todos los meses me iba a la fabrica de oro de vallecas (sempsa)y alli podia comprar un lingote de plata minimo al mes, cuando tenia paga extra minimo 2 , y asi acumule bastante, la vida me ha dado muchos altibajos y al final por miedo a sitio para guardarla y por necesidad economica, la vendi , el empujoncito que me ha dado en la vida a sido enorme,no me la ha arreglado, pero te situa muy bien.
me arrepiento de haber vendido?? a veces si otras no, como se ponga el dia, pero a mis hijos no les hubiera contado nada, yo se por mi hijo que le han hablado de krugerrand otro amigo suyo porque su padre los compra y son de oro, yo le digo que no haga caso que esas cosas son mentira.

yo a los mios no he apilado por ellos, pero les estoy haciendo una hucha con duros y paquillos que no les va a arreglar nada, pero el carnet de conducir si se lo podran sacar con ese dinero o para pagar parte de sus estudios, con 18 no le veo maduro para contarle nada, porque lo cascaria asi que fijate lo que han cambiado las cosas , antes mi padre me decia que no contase nada y yo callado como una tumba, ahora cuanto mas les digas que no digan, antes dicen, supongo que los moviles y el ser protagonistas de una historia de video ,foto, instagram o real , dan la vida , ahora es llamar la atencion para ser popular , antes podias confiar en los niños ,hoy ni de coña


----------



## Maifrond (15 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> He oído y leído en varios sitios, igual aquí también, de ciudadanos con poco poder adquisitivo que desde su infancia ahorran sobre todo en plata.



Seguramente esté equivocado, pero hoy en día, para mí, la plata no juega en un escenario de ahorro. Cuando tienes que pagar un 21% de entrada sobre un bien al adquirirlo, deja de ser ahorro. Para mí la plata es especulativa 100%, quizá nunca vea que alcance el precio que le correspondería, pero ni pide pan, ni gastos complementarios, ahí quedará. Sin embargo, sí que considero al oro como ahorro hiperlíquido en caso de necesidad. 

Por otra no hay que perder de vista la inflación. 100 pesetas de plata en 1966, actualizado a IPC según INE hoy corresponde a 17.50€, los pacos no se venden a ese precio, de igual manera que las monedas de 12 euros de 2002, que hoy serían 18.30€.

La verdad es que desde hace 30 años el tema del metal está más al alcance que nunca. Cualquiera que quiera comprar plata u oro, con un par de clicks y tiempo puede informarse desde el sofá de las alternativas que hay, purezas y establecimientos de compra. ¿Antes? ¿Hace 50 años? Pues algunos acudirían a Sempsa, otros comprarían las emisiones de Numismática Ibérica y los que hubieran profundizado y molestado en comprar libros de numismática, se centrarían en liga latina, soberanos y similares, pero dudo que tuvieran la oferta tan al alcance como hoy la tenemos. 




Manzanamiel dijo:


> Aprender de las vivencias de nuestros mayores es para mí la mayor y mejor fuente de aprendizaje en la vida, eso me ha llevado ahora a mí a confiar en los MP…..



Impresionante relato. Ahora, como alguna vez ha señalado tanto Fernando como Asqueado, si debemos emplear los metales tal y como lo hicieron tus antepasados, vamos a vivir en general unas situaciones muy complicadas. Espero que queden ahí y que vayamos tirando sin necesidad de llegar a los extremos que has relatado.


----------



## ELOS (15 Nov 2022)

Muy buena aportación recordando la "olvida" seguridad.
De todos modos unas onzas de plata no quiere decir que tengas apilado.
A mí sobrina(ya mayor) le regaló una onza con algo de premium al mes. Y no sabe si apilo o no porque desconoce que se pueda hacer inversión con la plata.
Estaría bien que cada uno contase su experiencia.


----------



## risto mejido (15 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Muy buena aportación recordando la "olvida" seguridad.
> De todos modos unas onzas de plata no quiere decir que tengas apilado.
> A mí sobrina(ya mayor) le regaló una onza con algo de premium al mes. Y no sabe si apilo o no porque desconoce que se pueda hacer inversión con la plata.
> Estaría bien que cada uno contase su experiencia.



creame que los niños son terribles , los mios me han metido en cada movida...., y los mios son de los calladitos, entre ellos van haciendo la bola mas grande.... , si su sobrina es ya mayor, pues nada, pero mucho cuidado, yo se las guardaria y se las daria cuanto mas mayor mejor, hasta que no tenga ingresos no podra apilar, en ese momento es el ideal para explicarle lo que es y significa "apilar", no antes



Maifrond dijo:


> Seguramente esté equivocado, pero hoy en día, para mí, la plata no juega en un escenario de ahorro. Cuando tienes que pagar un 21% de entrada sobre un bien al adquirirlo, deja de ser ahorro. Para mí la plata es especulativa 100%, quizá nunca vea que alcance el precio que le correspondería, pero ni pide pan, ni gastos complementarios, ahí quedará. Sin embargo, sí que considero al oro como ahorro hiperlíquido en caso de necesidad.
> 
> Por otra no hay que perder de vista la inflación. 100 pesetas de plata en 1966, actualizado a IPC según INE hoy corresponde a 17.50€, los pacos no se venden a ese precio, de igual manera que las monedas de 12 euros de 2002, que hoy serían 18.30€.
> 
> La verdad es que desde hace 30 años el tema del metal está más al alcance que nunca. Cualquiera que quiera comprar plata u oro, con un par de clicks y tiempo puede informarse desde el sofá de las alternativas que hay, purezas y establecimientos de compra. ¿Antes? ¿Hace 50 años? Pues algunos acudirían a Sempsa, otros comprarían las emisiones de Numismática Ibérica y los que hubieran profundizado y molestado en comprar libros de numismática, se centrarían en liga latina, soberanos y similares, pero dudo que tuvieran la oferta tan al alcance como hoy la tenemos.



no ,no, habia mil maneras de comprar plata, antes cuando por ejemplo no me apetecia ir a vallecas a comprar , me iba al rastro y en el año 90 un paquillo lo comprabas por 160 pesetas o 175 pesetas , sin problema, en el 66 eran 100 pesetas, pero sobre los 90 te ibas a comer unos pajaritos fritos al rastro el domingo y con 1000 pesetas te comprabas bastantes paquillos o duros de plata ( a 200 pesetas ).
antes no podias engañar a nadie como cliente, pero estaban menos resabiados los vendedores que ahora mismo , me acuerdo que antes si ibas a por cantidad de duros o paquillos, el vendedor se mosqueaba y te hacia esperar y le preguntaba al de al lado que si habia pasado algo con el precio jajjaa.( hablo de gente vendiendo, su comportamiento como compradores lo desconozco)
hombre el iva si compras determinada plata amonedada española a particulares , no se como te cobraran el iva


----------



## Gusman (15 Nov 2022)

Manzanamiel dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante este tema, tanto a nivel colectivo, de pueblos con tradición de comprar MP, como a nivel individual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los mayores también nos dejan su aprendizaje en los genes. El ser humano tiene una atracción natural por las cosas doradas y así lo atenstiguan multitud de culturas durante miles de años de historia.

Particularmente, desde pequeño siempre me apasionaron las cosas doradas, en concreto el oro. Cuando apenas tenía 10 o 12 años soñaba con cobrar mi primer sueldo y poder comprar algunas monedas o ahorrar y comprar un lingote de kg al final de año (con cualquier sueldo de mierda se podría comprar, ahorrando). 

Luego vinieron los profesores y la familia y me dijeron que estudiara, que sería mejor para mi futuro. Me pasé los siguientes 14 años estudiando hasta terminar mi carrera y ponerme a trabajar para ganar apenas un poco más que paco el panadero o juan el fontanero.

Hace poco eché cuentas y me habría salido más a cuenta ganar desde los 18 años un sueldo de currito normal en los años 90 y ahorrar en oro, que estudiar e incorporarme tan tarde al mercado laboral, perdiendo la oportunidad de atesorar oro en cantidad a precios "baratos", y ya no hablemos de comprar vivienda (mis amigos que no estudiaron y se pusieron a trabajar en los 90 se hipotecaron por 15 años vs los 30 de los "inteligentes" estudiantes.

Esto que relato me ha hecho ver en la vida que tenemos algo escrito en nuestros genes o intuicion o llamalo como quieras, pero nuestros antepasados nos han dejado un legado con sus experiencias impresas en nuestros genes (adn basura). Para saber que hacer en la vida tan solo hay que permanecer en paz y escuchar nuestro interior, por eso ese empeño en mantenernos distraidos y esclavizados.

Resumiendo, la atracción por el oro, en mi caso me viene desde niño, si hubiera escuchado mi interior y hubiera renunciado a estudiar, haciendo una FP o aprendiendo cualquier profesión, sin malgastar tiempo cazando gamusinos en las Universidades, hoy en día tendria la vida resuelta con el oro atesorado como ahorro desde entonces.


----------



## Maifrond (15 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> ..... porque desconoce que se pueda hacer inversión con la plata.



Esta es la mierda de educación financiera que persigue el actual sistema educativo. Pero claro, no para todos, y es que un tema es la formación que se imparte en los centros escolares, y otro la que se da en casa. Recuerdo cuando estalló todo el caso de la PePe y el tesorero como se filtró que éste había comprado 56 kilos de oro, así, tal cual, una operación de lo más corriente y normal.

Respecto a lo otro que comentas. Lo que no se cuenta, no se sabe. Aquello de que no sepa tu mano izquierda lo que hace la derecha, en este caso lo llevo al extremo.




risto mejido dijo:


> hombre el iva si compras determinada plata amonedada española a particulares , no se como te cobraran el iva



Sí, ahí te doy toda la razón. Me refería a la plata 999, cada uno tenemos nuestras preferencias, yo para apilar, sólo esa Ley. Está claro que quien no quiera pasar por las garras de la Agencia, hoy en día aún tiene alternativas. Y hoy, porque con los movimientos que hay entorno al ITP, TPO y toda la maraña recaudatoria, espera que no lo compliquen.

Bueno, de hecho, en la Comunidad de Madrid, desde hace varios años, si el comprador adquiere bienes muebles con un precio inferior a 500€, existe una bonificación del 100% sobre la cuota tributaria, excepto tres casos:
Que se trate de un vehículo.
Que lo adquirido sea destinado a una actividad profesional.
_Que lo adquirido esté fabricado con metales preciosos._

Se va creando un cerco interesante respecto a los MPs.


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Seguramente esté equivocado, pero hoy en día, para mí, la plata no juega en un escenario de ahorro. Cuando tienes que pagar un 21% de entrada sobre un bien al adquirirlo, deja de ser ahorro. Para mí la plata es especulativa 100%, quizá nunca vea que alcance el precio que le correspondería, pero ni pide pan, ni gastos complementarios, ahí quedará. Sin embargo, sí que considero al oro como ahorro hiperlíquido en caso de necesidad.
> 
> Por otra no hay que perder de vista la inflación. 100 pesetas de plata en 1966, actualizado a IPC según INE hoy corresponde a 17.50€, los pacos no se venden a ese precio, de igual manera que las monedas de 12 euros de 2002, que hoy serían 18.30€.
> 
> ...



Míralo de la siguiente forma, que harías hoy con un billete de 100 pesetas (sin tener en cuenta el posible valor numismatico)


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (15 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> a los niños lo que no se les puede enseñar es discreción en mantenerse callado , a la mayoria de los niños les dices que vas a comprar monedas con el a la plaza mayor y se enteran todos sus colegas y si le dices que son de plata ni te cuento, lo he vivido en primera persona y con hijos de conocidos, me enterado que sus padres eran apiladores porque sus hijos se lo contaban a los mios , y si sus padres les dicen que no cuenten nada ; lo cuentan antes a sus mejores amigos, es una manera de mostrar lealtad.
> 
> a mi mi abuela me abrio los ojos (ya lo he contado en el foro ) con menos de 20, ya tenia muchisimos pelos en los huevos, ganaba sobre las 90.000 mas o menos y la plata estaba a 10.000 pesetas kilo, mi abuela flipaba cuando veia que ganaba 9 kilos de plata al mes,su padre un duro de plata diario y con eso vivia una familia numerosa, me dijo que comprase al menos un kilo al mes y que me iria mejor que a mi familia la que habia estudiado o la que lo estaba haciendo, yo casi todos los meses me iba a la fabrica de oro de vallecas (sempsa)y alli podia comprar un lingote de plata minimo al mes, cuando tenia paga extra minimo 2 , y asi acumule bastante, la vida me ha dado muchos altibajos y al final por miedo a sitio para guardarla y por necesidad economica, la vendi , el empujoncito que me ha dado en la vida a sido enorme,no me la ha arreglado, pero te situa muy bien.
> me arrepiento de haber vendido?? a veces si otras no, como se ponga el dia, pero a mis hijos no les hubiera contado nada, yo se por mi hijo que le han hablado de krugerrand otro amigo suyo porque su padre los compra y son de oro, yo le digo que no haga caso que esas cosas son mentira.
> ...



Ni en los niños, ni en las mujeres.... y en los hombres te diría que pocos pueden llevarse el titulo adjunto de HOMBRE.
De los pocos no vacunados que tengo contacto, no me fiaría de ninguno. Los que guardan metal han de tener un Código Moral sellado con su propia sangre. De lo contrario, jugar con el Diablo les llevará a la muerte.
Yo confío en el Nuevo Orden Mundial. Ellos me tratarán por lo que soy, a mi y a todos.

Cuando ves a los niños con interés en la inversión, sabes que es la persona indicada para recibir esas responsabilidades. Hay que saber leer la información, usar sentidos fuera de los habituales. Con eso se nace, no se aprende. Cada uno vale para lo que nació, y lo hablo desde la primera persona.


----------



## asqueado (15 Nov 2022)

Bueno yo voy a contar mis vivencias, creo que lo he contado quizas en alguna ocasion algunas cositas
Mi abuela que tuvo que salir con su familia numerosa de donde vivia en un pueblo de Andalucia, porque en la GC, los contendientes de ambos bandos cuando llegaban al pueblo y la envidia y odio, cuando conquistaban el pueblo informaban lo contrario con objeto de que los fusilaran, pues bien huyo a la ciudad y alli se establecio, siendo cosaria como asi se llamaba a aquellas personas que llevaban alimentos u otras cosas de un sitio a otro. Con dos canastos de mimbres bastantes grandes, cada uno en un brazo, se trasladaba a los puebloes de alrededor para llevar-intercambiar alimentos y otros articulos que le solicitaban, pues bien, me contaba que todos aquellos que tenian MPs, no lo pasaron tan mal como los que no tenian nada, a veces troceaban una moneda para intercambiar por alimentos, porque durante la GC los papelitos no valian ni para limpiarse el trasero.
Incluso despues con la nueva moneda, que era escasa, continuo bastante tiempo ese comercio de intercambio.
No solo ella me contaba esas historias que recuerdo como si fuera ayer, si no tambien algunos familiares que lo pasaron canuta, pues bien, debido a todo ello, mi aficion por los MPs, comenzo cuando en una ocasion ( la primera vez ), mis padres me llevaron a la playa, y jugando con la arena me encontre un duro de Alfonso XII de plata, segun me dijo mi padre. Ahi fue el chispazo donde comence a acumular MPs, bueno tengo que decir que antes no existia el IVA, que este robo fue a partir de esta guay democracia que tenemos.
Bueno por si alguno no lo sabe, en las radiografias que se hacian en los hospitales contenian algunos gramos de planta, y el buscavidas, las recogia, fundia y sacaba muchos kilos de ellas, ahora te entregan un disco.
Entonces con relacion a lo ultimo comentado, se ha comprado de ello, mucha plata sin alcohol, la inmensa mayoria de mis metales son adquiridos asi, aun cuando tengo algunas colecciones que si he tenido que pagar premium y el atraco.
No hace mucho, yo vendi todas las monedas de 12 euros que tenia a un forero de aqui, que vino de Madrid para llevarse las misma y con ese dinero, comprar granalla con el kilataje de 999 que me ofrecieron sin alcohol, cosa que no tienen las de 12 euros
Yo se que miles de monedas han sido fundidas y afinadas porque interesaban mas que comprar dicho metal.
Y sin podria seguir contando mas cosas, pero por aqui entra el enemigo y no tengo ganas de complicaciones
saludos


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno yo voy a contar mis vivencias, creo que lo he contado quizas en alguna ocasion algunas cositas
> Mi abuela que tuvo que salir con su familia numerosa de donde vivia en un pueblo de Andalucia, porque en la GC, los contendientes de ambos bandos cuando llegaban al pueblo y la envidia y odio, cuando conquistaban el pueblo informaban lo contrario con objeto de que los fusilaran, pues bien huyo a la ciudad y alli se establecio, siendo cosaria como asi se llamaba a aquellas personas que llevaban alimentos u otras cosas de un sitio a otro. Con dos canastos de mimbres bastantes grandes, cada uno en un brazo, se trasladaba a los puebloes de alrededor para llevar-intercambiar alimentos y otros articulos que le solicitaban, pues bien, me contaba que todos aquellos que tenian MPs, no lo pasaron tan mal como los que no tenian nada, a veces troceaban una moneda para intercambiar por alimentos, porque durante la GC los papelitos no valian ni para limpiarse el trasero.
> Incluso despues con la nueva moneda, que era escasa, continuo bastante tiempo ese comercio de intercambio.
> No solo ella me contaba esas historias que recuerdo como si fuera ayer, si no tambien algunos familiares que lo pasaron canuta, pues bien, debido a todo ello, mi aficion por los MPs, comenzo cuando en una ocasion ( la primera vez ), mis padres me llevaron a la playa, y jugando con la arena me encontre un duro de Alfonso XII de plata, segun me dijo mi padre. Ahi fue el chispazo donde comence a acumular MPs, bueno tengo que decir que antes no existia el IVA, que este robo fue a partir de esta guay democracia que tenemos.
> ...



Como bien dices los MPs son para no pasar hambre, no para hacerse ricos.
Muchos entran en el hilo y salen ‘asqueados’ porque no pueden dar el pelotazo con los MPs como ellos quisieran.
Por cierto, ¿qué es eso de el alcohol?


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (15 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Como bien dices los MPs son para no pasar hambre, no para hacerse ricos.
> Muchos entran en el hilo y salen ‘asqueados’ porque no pueden dar el pelotazo con los MPs como ellos quisieran.
> Por cierto, ¿qué es eso de el alcohol?



Los metales preciosos son la materia por donde se canaliza un tipo de energía: El RESPETO Y EL SACRIFICIO hacia DIOS. Solo ellos son dueños y señores de esos tesoros. 
Yo os entrego todas las sensaciones que podáis imaginar ( mujeres, comida, viajes, drogas, fama, mansiones, etc). A mi dadme el poder de elegir sobre todas las cosas, y los metales. No sé que elegirás tu, yo no tengo dudas.


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2022)

MGTOW "El Kosío" dijo:


> Los metales preciosos son la materia por donde se canaliza un tipo de energía: El RESPETO Y EL SACRIFICIO hacia DIOS. Solo ellos son dueños y señores de esos tesoros.
> Yo os entrego todas las sensaciones que podáis imaginar ( mujeres, comida, viajes, drogas, fama, mansiones, etc). A mi dadme el poder de elegir sobre todas las cosas, y los metales. No sé que elegirás tu, yo no tengo dudas.



No serás adorador del becerro de oro?


----------



## asqueado (15 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Como bien dices los MPs son para no pasar hambre, no para hacerse ricos.
> Muchos entran en el hilo y salen ‘asqueados’ porque no pueden dar el pelotazo con los MPs como ellos quisieran.
> Por cierto, ¿qué es eso de el alcohol?



Como lo sabes, algunos entren para dar el pelotazo, y sobre los mps, es un refugio para largo plazo para lo que pueda venir
Lo del alcohol es lo que cuando antes comprabas algo y no te lo cobraban, es que no me gusta a veces decir las cosas claras porque esta dictadura en la que estamos toma enseguida acciones contra uno, por si no lo sabes por aqui entra el enemigo con mucha frecuencia


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (15 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No serás adorador del becerro de oro?



Yo creo en Dios, como máximo ser creador. Pero también creo en el Diablo, como su hermano de sangre. Uno domina la Luz, el otro la Oscuridad ( Ying/Yang). Ambos tientan al ser humano y les encanta dar caza a los Traidores.
Aquellos que adoran al becerro no ven mas allá de sus narices, lo cual denota debilidad. Se comportan como bestias, carecen de control y son fácilmente influenciables por el miedo.
Cuando " le pierdes el miedo al MIEDO", es cuando entiendes lo que digo. Tu peor enemigo eres tu mismo, pues ese Dios y Diablo de los que hablo, forman parte de ti, aunque tu todavía no lo sepas.

No te he estudiado lo suficiente como para adentrarme a afirmar nada sobre ti. La humildad es muy importante para avanzar y contentar a nuestros creadores ( es mi ingrediente principal, no me gusta fastidiar los platos ).

Te respondo a la pregunta: no lo soy, si es que lo interpreto igual que tu.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Nov 2022)

La historia q emociono al niño Jesuxc...


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (15 Nov 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La historia q emociono al niño Jesuxc...



No estoy aqui para competir con nadie. Únicamente salgo de las sombras para que otros sepan que no están solos, pues considero necesario conocerse, para evitar cometer graves errores. 
Se van a buscar " cabezas de turco", a todo esto que está sucediendo. El Caos que está incipiente surgiendo buscará Equilibrio. Yo represento ese punto, solo quiero que las personas apropiadas lo sepan. 

Disculpen por interferir en el tema de su hilo, me despido.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (15 Nov 2022)

En mi caso también comencé en los MP por convicción respecto a su valor refugio.
Tanto por lo leído como por las varias historias recogidas de personas mayores hace años que tengo claro que es el único dinero real.
Lamentablemente mi capacidad de "ahorro" es ínfima, pero siempre es mejor tener poco que no tener nada.
No creo que nos hagamos ricos con nuestras monedas, sin embargo sí serán la diferencia entre conseguir productos básicos y comer. En cualquier caso, hay que tener cubiertos cuanto más frentes mejor.

Me gustaría que alguien comentase sobre las monedas de 12 euros. Teniendo en cuenta su peso y pureza ahora mismo un par de monedas representarían algo así como una onza de 999, si no me equivoco.
Qué desventajas pueden tener?. Yo creo que es plata como cualquier otra, no sé, hay algunos foreros detractores de poseer monedas de 12 euros.

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Jucaba (15 Nov 2022)

Lo malo es que a 12 euros no se consiguen,lo bueno valen 12 euros o el valor de su peso en plata si se pone la cosa chunga...


----------



## asqueado (15 Nov 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> En mi caso también comencé en los MP por convicción respecto a su valor refugio.
> Tanto por lo leído como por las varias historias recogidas de personas mayores hace años que tengo claro que es el único dinero real.
> Lamentablemente mi capacidad de "ahorro" es ínfima, pero siempre es mejor tener poco que no tener nada.
> No creo que nos hagamos ricos con nuestras monedas, sin embargo sí serán la diferencia entre conseguir productos básicos y comer. En cualquier caso, hay que tener cubiertos cuanto más frentes mejor.
> ...




*Las monedas de 12 euros de plata las sacaron desde el 2002 hasta 2010, estan realizadas en plata de ley de 925 milesimas, tienen 18 grs de plata y miden 33 mm.

Las de los años correspondientes al 2002-2003 y 2004, podemos pagar con ellas en cualquier establecimiento y nos las tienen que aceptar según lo dispuesto en



 Las órdenes ministeriales, ORDEN ECO/84/2002, de 10 de enero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euros, ORDEN ECO/320/2003, de 10 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro y ORDEN ECO/3616/2003, de 19 de diciembre, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro, incluían un artículo con el siguiente literal:
“Estas monedas serán admitidas en las cajas públicas del territorio nacional sin limitación, y entre particulares, en territorio nacional hasta 120 euros, cualquiera que sea la cuantía del pago.”*


----------



## Atolladero (15 Nov 2022)

asqueado dijo:


> *Las monedas de 12 euros de plata las sacaron desde el 2002 hasta 2010, estan realizadas en plata de ley de 925 milesimas, tienen 18 grs de plata y miden 33 mm.
> 
> Las de los años correspondientes al 2002-2003 y 2004, podemos pagar con ellas en cualquier establecimiento y nos las tienen que aceptar según lo dispuesto en
> 
> ...



Una corrección Pesan 18 gr x 0,925 = 16,65 gr de Plata


----------



## ELOS (15 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Una corrección Pesan 18 gr x 0,925 = 16,65 gr de Plata



Entonces 2 monedas harían más de una onza de plata pura ?


----------



## Atolladero (15 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Entonces 2 monedas harían más de una onza de plata pura ?



16,65 x 2 = 33,3 gr / 1 onza = 31,103 gr


----------



## Ulisses (15 Nov 2022)

Siempre han sido una excelente forma de comprar metales. Y su mayor virtud es la inmediata liquidez.


----------



## Atolladero (15 Nov 2022)

Hoy han zumbado a la plata tras alcanzar el máximo de esta última subida. El oro prácticamente ni se ha inmutado. A ver si mañana vuelve a los 22 y continúa la subida.

¡Vamos hay que apoyar esta subida, es una forma de luchar contra el dólar y los putos anglos!

El que no pueda en físico comprando El ETF PSLV que esta respaldado en físico y el que quiera arriesgarse más con futuros, warrants y no sé si hay opciones también.

El índice dólar está sobre los 106 y pico, se aproxima a los 104. Puede ser el principio del fin.


----------



## Atolladero (15 Nov 2022)

Ya van varios videos que da como normal que haya una diferencia salvaje entre el precio de las tiendas y el de los futuros. 

Tengo dos preguntas:

1- Si tuvieras una mina de plata a quién venderías la plata a las casas de moneda ó al Comex o LME. 

2- Por qué después de varias semanas los precios no se igualan, sería muy fácil comprar la plata en el Comex y venderla a las casas de moneda con un margen bestial. Por qué este mecanismo no funciona.


----------



## risto mejido (15 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Ya van varios videos que da como normal que haya una diferencia salvaje entre el precio de las tiendas y el de los futuros.
> 
> Tengo dos preguntas:
> 
> ...



first majestic, ellos acuña sus propias rondas para el público desde sus minas Products


----------



## Maifrond (15 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Ese niño ya con 13/14 años ya estaría dispuesto a guardar al mes 30€ quitándose de una tarde de cine o una hamburguesa o quizás 2 videojuegos al año.
> Y cada mes compra una nueva onza para su colección.



Hoy a la tarde, por cuestiones que no vienen al caso y echando un ojo en la web de la Comunidad de Madrid, dentro del apartado de "Actividades para centros educativos", mira lo que he econtrado:









Actividades para centros educativos


Cultura, medioambiente, deporte, educación emocional, nuevas tecnologías...




www.comunidad.madrid





*Finanzas con cabeza*

*Criptomonedas: pros y contras*
Esta actividad impartida por el Instituto de Estudios Financieros, pretende dar difusión al _mundo cripto_, desde una perspectiva crítica, pero a la vez constructiva para ayudar a la juventud a entender las ventajas y, sobre todo, los riesgos de invertir en criptoactivos.
En esta conferencia, los y las jóvenes podrán analizar y reflexionar sobre qué son y para qué sirven los criptoactivos, además de entender los riesgos que supone la especulación con ellos y evitar así caer en fraudes.
*Contenidos*:

Fundamentos del Bitcoin
Funcionamiento práctico de la inversión en bitcoins y otras criptomonedas
Pros y contras de la inversión en Bitcoin
Riesgos que conlleva la inversión de criptoactivos
Especulación sin conocimiento y comportamientos adictivos
Prevención de fraudes
*Fechas y condiciones para participar*

*Fechas: 25 de octubre y 15, 16, 17, 22 y 23 de noviembre, *duran alrededor de 1h y 15 minutos, incluyendo espacio para preguntas.
*Horario:* a las 9 h y a las 12 h. Se concretará con el centro.
*Inscripción: *desde el *13 de octubre *a las 08:00 horas.
*Destinatarios:* alumnado de 4º de la ESO, Bachillerato y /o Formación profesional y equivalentes de centros públicos y concertados. *Nº participantes:* máximo 90 por cada sesión.










.
Hace falta tener los c0jones cuadrados para meter a los chavales en el mundo de las cripto-casinos. Me gustará conocer cómo explican los riesgos a un crío de 12 años que no tendrá ningún problema si se funde su wallet por la caída de una mierda-coin o sobre todo, cómo explicas a un crio de esa edad, que si pega un petardazo, no tiene porqué repetirse en un futuro. 

Lástima no les enseñen matemáticas financieras para que pasados unos años el espabilado del banco no les haga el lío.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Nov 2022)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maifrond (15 Nov 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues si ya empieza a picar el bolsillo comprar determinados formatos, con esos precios, y las ridículas subidas salariales que se esperan, por mucho que pretendan incrementar el SMI, hay piezas que se van a volver imposibles para más de uno, y de dos.

Centenarios a 4830 usd. Soberanos a 940 usd. 20 francos Napoleones a 780 usd. Piezas de 1/10 a 400 usd....

Con tener salud para ver si dentro de tres años éste hombre tiene razón, me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## ELOS (16 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Hoy a la tarde, por cuestiones que no vienen al caso y echando un ojo en la web de la Comunidad de Madrid, dentro del apartado de "Actividades para centros educativos", mira lo que he econtrado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene cierto sentido y explica la teoría que escuché hace ya un tiempo, que dice que el BTC es un Caballo de Troya para que la gente, sobre todo joven, se acostumbre a éste tipo de divisa, por así llamarlo,, y a los que la rechazamos al menos que " nos suene de algo" para que cuando los bancos centrales impongan su propia moneda digital.
Está claro que "lo prohibido" atrae mucho más.

No creo que ningún B.C. permita entonces una competencia desleal, ni mucho menos que el Sistema no pueda controlarlo.


----------



## risto mejido (16 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Hoy a la tarde, por cuestiones que no vienen al caso y echando un ojo en la web de la Comunidad de Madrid, dentro del apartado de "Actividades para centros educativos", mira lo que he econtrado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto aunque no sea delictivo , para mi forma de pensar si lo sería, estas enseñando a un ludopata a serlo; encima a menores de edad , aunque visto el adoctrinamiento en las aulas nada me sorprende


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Hoy a la tarde, por cuestiones que no vienen al caso y echando un ojo en la web de la Comunidad de Madrid, dentro del apartado de "Actividades para centros educativos", mira lo que he econtrado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El adoctrinamiento en la educación es necesario para que los ciudadanos se comporten tal y como desean los gobernantes.

Occidente lleva décadas adoctrinando a su población para que no ahorre en metales preciosos. Para ello las criptos tienen un papel fundamental y por eso son promocionadas en los medios de comunicación (y en las escuelas viendo el curso de arriba).




En cambio, este gráfico no lo van a enseñar:



Mejor les enseñarán a tradear futuros con apalancamiento para acabar deplumados por quienes tienen información de primera mano y pueden adelantarse a los movimientos volátiles del mercado.

Antes que ahorrar en metales, se desgravaran planes de pensiones para que la gente dirija su ahorro a ellos. Los grandes fondos de pensiones no suelen tener oro, tienen en cambio bonos y acciones y compran lo que les digan las agencias de riesgo que pueden comprar. Los ratings que se da a las empresas o a la deuda soberana de países suelen tener criterios geopolíticos por lo que el ahorro de la población es usado como arma económica para favorecer a unas empresas o países sobre otros.

O desgravaran la compra de vivienda para que la gente invierta en ladrillo... Cualquier cosa menos metales. Por el camino se crean burbujas especulativas en bolsa, criptos, bonos y vivienda en las que la mayoría de la población sale trasquilada.


----------



## ELOS (16 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Esto aunque no sea delictivo , para mi forma de pensar si lo sería, estas enseñando a un ludopata a serlo; encima a menores de edad , aunque visto el adoctrinamiento en las aulas nada me sorprende



Son los Estados los que rigen qué es delito y qué no. Están muy por encima de las leyes.


----------



## Gusman (16 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues si ya empieza a picar el bolsillo comprar determinados formatos, con esos precios, y las ridículas subidas salariales que se esperan, por mucho que pretendan incrementar el SMI, hay piezas que se van a volver imposibles para más de uno, y de dos.
> 
> Centenarios a 4830 usd. Soberanos a 940 usd. 20 francos Napoleones a 780 usd. Piezas de 1/10 a 400 usd....
> 
> Con tener salud para ver si dentro de tres años éste hombre tiene razón, me doy por satisfecho.



Pues si fuera así, pasará como ha sido a lo largo de la mayor parte de la historia de la humanidad. Que la gente de la calle no solía ver monedas de oro en su vida, solo los nobles y grandes fortunas podían atesorarlas.


----------



## IvanRios (16 Nov 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Siempre han sido una excelente forma de comprar metales. Y su mayor virtud es la inmediata liquidez.



Inmediata liquidez, pero aún tienen una "virtud" mayor: y es que en el momento que se desee, a uno se le devuelve íntegramente el importe que desembolsó. Ya quisiera yo que al comprar cualquier moneda bullion (o cualquier otro "producto" o mercancía) se me asegurase que en cualquier momento, si así lo deseo, me devuelven el dinero. De hecho, no sé si habrá muchos productos en el mercado en los que pase esto. No se me ocurre ninguno. 

Por otra parte, tienes euros y tienes plata: siempre tienes 12 euros (lo que pagaste por ellas) y tienes plata. 

En resumen, y en mi opinión también, una muy buena manera de apilar plata.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Nov 2022)

4000 dolares en 3 años...Uuuuaaaahhhh Aspaaactaculaaaar....


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues si ya empieza a picar el bolsillo comprar determinados formatos, con esos precios, y las ridículas subidas salariales que se esperan, por mucho que pretendan incrementar el SMI, hay piezas que se van a volver imposibles para más de uno, y de dos.
> 
> Centenarios a 4830 usd. Soberanos a 940 usd. 20 francos Napoleones a 780 usd. Piezas de 1/10 a 400 usd....
> 
> Con tener salud para ver si dentro de tres años éste hombre tiene razón, me doy por satisfecho.



Muchos quieren que suba el precio de los MPs, yo prefiero que siga bajo hasta que me toque jubilarme


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El adoctrinamiento en la educación es necesario para que los ciudadanos se comporten tal y como desean los gobernantes.
> 
> Occidente lleva décadas adoctrinando a su población para que no ahorre en metales preciosos. Para ello las criptos tienen un papel fundamental y por eso son promocionadas en los medios de comunicación (y en las escuelas viendo el curso de arriba).
> 
> ...



Si toda la población aceptase el cambiazo sería jaque mate pero si, como me temo, el mundo gira a Oriente, el oro volverá a relucir pues allí sí se sigue considerando el verdadero dinero


----------



## risto mejido (16 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues si ya empieza a picar el bolsillo comprar determinados formatos, con esos precios, y las ridículas subidas salariales que se esperan, por mucho que pretendan incrementar el SMI, hay piezas que se van a volver imposibles para más de uno, y de dos.
> 
> Centenarios a 4830 usd. Soberanos a 940 usd. 20 francos Napoleones a 780 usd. Piezas de 1/10 a 400 usd....
> 
> Con tener salud para ver si dentro de tres años éste hombre tiene razón, me doy por satisfecho.



hasta que nos acostumbremos, hace nada como quien dice estaban los krugerrand a 500 euros y mira como esta, puede parecer mentira, imposible, lo que quieras , pero a este ritmo de impresion lo deberiamos haberlo visto a ese precio, pero al final todo sale a flote , si buceas en este foro hay mensajes de cuando el oro estaba a 600 euros la onza y algunos ya deciamos que estaba caro jajaja (pobres ilusos eramos) y mira donde esta ahora


----------



## risto mejido (16 Nov 2022)

joder estoy buscando hilos y no me deja buscar mas atras de 2010


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (16 Nov 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> La historia q emociono al niño Jesuxc...





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 4000 dolares en 3 años...Uuuuaaaahhhh Aspaaactaculaaaar....



El oro siempre tendrá un valor superior a tus aportes.

Tus aportes siempre tendrán un valor superior a tu persona.

¿Cuánto vales tu?


----------



## FranMen (16 Nov 2022)

Van a salir “COMEX” como setas








Rusia propone un nuevo estándar internacional para el comercio de metales preciosos - Oroinformación


El enfrentamiento a todos los niveles entre Rusia y los países occidentales a raíz de la guerra de Ucrania y las consiguientes sanciones impuestas por éstos está teniendo consecuencias a todos los niveles. El mercado de los metales preciosos no es una excepción. El Ministerio de Finanzas de la...



oroinformacion.com


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (16 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Van a salir “COMEX” como setas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y el oro y la plata irán a parar al nuevo "COMEX" que más pague, y el COMEX se llenará de telarañas


----------



## MGTOW "El Kosío" (16 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> El oro siempre tendrá un valor superior a tus aportes.
> 
> Tus aportes siempre tendrán un valor superior a tu persona.
> 
> ¿Cuánto vales tu?



¿ A citado usted al Demonio? ¿ Hay almas en rebajas bbb?. Si quiere podemos continuar por privado, si le resulta más agradable.


----------



## risto mejido (16 Nov 2022)

Gold, Rohstoffe - DER AKTIONÄR precio de la plata se ha recuperado significativamente en los últimos días. Sin embargo, los inversores en plata han tenido pocas razones para sonreír en los últimos meses y años. Esto es sorprendente dado el desarrollo de la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA). Las tenencias físicas de plata en las bóvedas de Londres han caído a mínimos históricos.

Los inventarios de plata cayeron a 26.502 toneladas, un 2,2 por ciento menos que el mes anterior. El valor de las tenencias fue de $16,300 millones, lo que equivale a aproximadamente 883,417 lingotes de plata. "Esta es la cantidad más baja de plata en bóvedas desde que comenzaron los informes en julio de 2016", dijo la LBMA en su informe.


La caída en los inventarios de plata se explica por la sólida demanda del metal físico. "La disminución refleja la continua y sólida demanda de monedas y barras, particularmente en mercados clave de EE. UU. y Alemania", dijo Philip Newman, director general de Metal Focus.

La demanda de India también es en parte responsable de los bajos inventarios. “Las importaciones indias de octubre todavía parecen haber sido sustanciales, aunque significativamente más bajas que las casi récord de septiembre de 1.700 toneladas. El total más bajo de octubre puede reflejar el impacto de los precios más altos de la rupia en el mercado indio a principios del mes pasado”, dijo Newman.

La cantidad de oro almacenado en las bóvedas de Londres también cayó a 9.308 toneladas, una caída. 1,4 por ciento en comparación con septiembre. El inventario de oro se valoró en $ 490,500 millones, lo que equivale a aproximadamente 744,662 lingotes de oro. Las estadísticas de la LBMA incluyen las tenencias de bóvedas comerciales de Londres y las tenencias de oro del Banco de Inglaterra. El banco central del Reino Unido no tiene plata.

Aquí se puede ver una vez más el dilema de los metales preciosos: el precio está dominado por el mercado de futuros, el mercado físico juega un papel más bien subordinado. Por ahora. La demanda es alta, pero el mercado de futuros actualmente solo permite vacilantemente un precio aún más alto. Presumiblemente, el mercado físico no se hará cargo hasta que haya una escasez real, o cuando las autoridades finalmente se pongan en marcha y exijan la entrega física al final de los contratos de futuros.

Plata (NYSE: CG3AB1)


----------



## risto mejido (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Atolladero (16 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> first majestic, ellos acuña sus propias rondas para el público desde sus minas Products



He visitado su página, tienen distintos formatos y colecciones y lo tienen casi todo agotado, curioso también.









First Majestic Silver Bullion Store


First Majestic Silver Bullion Store. First Majestic Silver Corp. is proud to be the only mining company offering their own production in the form of silver bullion for sale securely online 24/7.




store.firstmajestic.com


----------



## Atolladero (16 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Pues si ya empieza a picar el bolsillo comprar determinados formatos, con esos precios, y las ridículas subidas salariales que se esperan, por mucho que pretendan incrementar el SMI, hay piezas que se van a volver imposibles para más de uno, y de dos.
> 
> Centenarios a 4830 usd. Soberanos a 940 usd. 20 francos Napoleones a 780 usd. Piezas de 1/10 a 400 usd....
> 
> Con tener salud para ver si dentro de tres años éste hombre tiene razón, me doy por satisfecho.



Dentro de pocos meses la menor de tus preocupaciones será poder apilar una onza de oro más. Estarás pensando en si podrás comer, repostar tu coche o si te van a asaltar.


----------



## frankie83 (16 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


>





Atolladero dijo:


> Dentro de pocos meses la menor de tus preocupaciones será poder apilar una onza de oro más. Estarás pensando en si podrás comer, repostar tu coche o si te van a asaltar.



llevo leyendo este tipo de mensajes desde 2008 y aquí seguimos


----------



## Maifrond (16 Nov 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Dentro de pocos meses la menor de tus preocupaciones será poder apilar una onza de oro más. Estarás pensando en si podrás comer, repostar tu coche o si te van a asaltar.



Ten por seguro que cualquier metalero (de los que lleven años en esto), tienen bien cubiertas las tres necesidades que has relatado. Primero es lo primero, y luego viene el metal.


----------



## Atolladero (16 Nov 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



La inflación ha venido para quedarse, porque está ligada a la crisis energética. Si bajan las tasas de interés será porque si siguen así van a reventar a todo quisqui. Volverán a emitir deuda dentro de poco a todo trapo, pero esta vez dudo mucho que los países exportadores de minerales, metales, energía y todo tipo de materias primas lo vendan tranquilamente por papelitos de colores, habrá escasez y racionamiento por doquier. La gente en las fábricas no sabrá si podrá trabajar al día siguiente si es que mantiene su trabajo. También obviamente les resultará muy complicado colocar esos bonos.

Hoy me ha dicho una charo en el trabajo por decir que no pienso comprar acciones de mi empresa y algún otro comentario que he hecho de la crisis energética que soy muy pesimista que prefiere a otro compañero que esta siempre sonriente.


----------



## Atolladero (16 Nov 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Ten por seguro que cualquier metalero (de los que lleven años en esto), tienen bien cubiertas las tres necesidades que has relatado. Primero es lo primero, y luego viene el metal.



Me alegro por ti


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> El oro siempre tendrá un valor superior a tus aportes.
> 
> Tus aportes siempre tendrán un valor superior a tu persona.
> 
> ¿Cuánto vales tu?



Dilo sin llorarh...


----------



## estanflacion (17 Nov 2022)

Hola,
Hace meses encargué en la casa de la moneda alemana unas monedas, se necesita pedirlas con mucha antelación.
Me han escrito para pagar y enviármela. Merece la pena a ese precio? Desde entonces el oro no ha subido.








Münze Deutschland | 100-Euro-Goldmünze 2022 "Säulen der Demokratie - Freiheit"


100-Euro-Goldmünze 2022 "Säulen der Demokratie - Freiheit"; Serie: "Säulen der Demokratie" | Künstler: Bildseite: Bastian Prillwitz, Berlin, Wertseite: Andre Witting, Berlin




shop.muenze-deutschland.de





899 euros, 15,55 gramos.

No son como las de la casa francesa, que cubre todo el nominal, pero las francesas tienen menos oro en proporción.


----------



## Atolladero (17 Nov 2022)

Podríamos estar llegando al pico de 20,66 por si sirve de ayuda. Zona de rebote.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (17 Nov 2022)

estanflacion dijo:


> Hola,
> Hace meses encargué en la casa de la moneda alemana unas monedas, se necesita pedirlas con mucha antelación.
> Me han escrito para pagar y enviármela. Merece la pena a ese precio? Desde entonces el oro no ha subido.
> 
> ...



Las del 2019 salieron a 600€ más o menos, ligeramente por debajo de SPOT. Por aquel tiempo se desató una verdadera batalla campal por pillarlas, de hecho, muchos fueron los llamados y muy pocos los elegidos…que tiempos.


----------



## Ulisses (17 Nov 2022)

La plata .925 siempre ha sido mucho más barata. En general, la proporción peso/precio es más favorable al comprador. Las monedas inglesas de 1 crown conmemorativas eran bastante asequibles. Ahora se ha encarecido todo.

Tú, que eres escocés, igual las encuentras baratas todavía


----------



## risto mejido (18 Nov 2022)

*noticia nada nueva donde viene a decir que las compras de oro en la india en temporada de bodas ha sido muy alta, lo que si parece interesante es lo que dice que el oro como ahorro pudo salvar el culo a mas de uno en la india en la pandemia y ue uno de cada dos indios compro oro*










Indian Gold Demand Continued Strong in October | SchiffGold







schiffgold.com




*La demanda india de oro continuó fuerte en octubre*

15 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2022 POR SCHIFFGOLD 0 0
La compra de festivales y bodas impulsó la demanda de oro en India el mes pasado y las perspectivas parecen sólidas en el futuro.

La llegada de los festivales y la temporada de bodas coincide con un retroceso de precios el mes pasado. Esto ayudó a impulsar la demanda minorista india al alza según el Consejo Mundial del Oro, lo que hizo que el mercado local volviera a tener una prima durante la mayor parte del mes.



> La demanda minorista de octubre se mantuvo fuerte con el inicio de festivales y bodas. Los festivales de Dussehra y Dhanteras generaron una nueva demanda de oro físico hacia finales de mes. … Con un precio del oro estable antes de esta fecha, la demanda recibió un impulso de las ventas de joyas (para bodas y uso diario), así como de las compras de lingotes y monedas.



En el futuro, la demanda de proyectos de WGC se mantendrá saludable, respaldada por la temporada de bodas en curso. La creciente confianza de los consumidores en las áreas urbanas también podría impulsar la demanda de oro. Pero podría haber algunos vientos en contra en las áreas rurales debido a la menor producción de cultivos.



> Teniendo en cuenta el sólido comienzo del cuarto trimestre y la interacción entre la demanda urbana y rural en los próximos meses, esperamos que la demanda minorista general se mantenga por encima de los niveles previos a la pandemia en el trimestre, aunque posiblemente por debajo de 2021, momento en el que hubo un gran impulso. de la demanda acumulada después de los bloqueos de 2020-2021”.



Los inversores también ayudaron a impulsar la demanda de oro de la India. Los ETF de oro indio registraron entradas de 0,7 toneladas en octubre. Fue el segundo mes consecutivo que los ETF indios registraron aumentos en las tenencias de oro. Esto contrarrestó la tendencia mundial de salidas de ETF. Según el Consejo Mundial del Oro, las tenencias totales de oro ETG de la India ascendieron a 39,2 toneladas a fines de octubre. En general, los ETF de oro indio han visto entradas netas pequeñas pero significativas de 1,6 toneladas en lo que va del año.

El Banco de la Reserva de la India también compró más oro en octubre, aumentando sus tenencias en otra tonelada. Según los últimos datos disponibles, las reservas totales de oro del RBI ascienden ahora a 786,3 toneladas.

India se ubica como el noveno país con mayor cantidad de oro en el mundo . Desde que reanudó las compras a fines de 2017, el Banco de la Reserva de la India ha comprado más de 200 toneladas de oro. En agosto de 2020, hubo informes de que el RBI estaba considerando aumentar significativamente sus reservas de oro .

India se ubica como el segundo mayor consumidor de oro del mundo, solo detrás de China , pero el mercado del oro ha languidecido en los últimos años. La pandemia aplastó la demanda, particularmente de joyas de oro. Pero incluso antes de la pandemia, los precios récord del oro en términos de rupias y la política gubernamental lastraron el mercado del oro. Hubo signos de un cambio de rumbo a fines del año pasado y continuaron durante el primer trimestre de 2022. La segunda ola de COVID-19 detuvo la recuperación del mercado del oro en India a principios del segundo trimestre, pero recuperó el impulso más adelante en el año con una fuerte demanda minorista y un aumento de las importaciones de oro.

Los indios tradicionalmente compran y tienen oro. En conjunto, los hogares indios poseen unas 25.000 toneladas de oro y esa cifra puede ser mayor dado el gran mercado negro del país. El metal amarillo está entretejido en las ceremonias matrimoniales y los ritos culturales del país. Los indios también valoran el oro como reserva de riqueza, especialmente en las regiones rurales pobres. Dos tercios de la demanda de oro de la India proviene de estas áreas, donde la mayoría de la gente vive fuera del sistema fiscal oficial.

El oro no es sólo un lujo en la India . Incluso los pobres compran oro en la nación asiática. Según una encuesta de ICE 360 en 2018, uno de cada dos hogares en India compró oro en los últimos cinco años. En general, el 87% de los hogares del país posee alguna cantidad del metal amarillo. Incluso los hogares con los niveles de ingresos más bajos de la India poseen algo de oro. Según la encuesta, más del 75% de las familias del 10% inferior habían logrado comprar oro.

El oro sirvió como salvavidas para muchos indios durante la pandemia.

La respuesta del gobierno indio a la primera ola de COVID-19 devastó la economía. Como resultado, muchos bancos se mostraron reacios a otorgar crédito por temor a los impagos. En este entorno crediticio restringido, muchos indios utilizaron sus reservas de oro para obtener préstamos. Mientras los indios luchaban contra la segunda ola de COVID-19, muchos indios vendieron oro directamente para llegar a fin de mes.

Los indios entienden que el oro tiende a almacenar valor y que, en última instancia, el oro es dinero . Si tienen oro, saben que podrán obtener los bienes y servicios que necesitan, incluso en el caso de una crisis económica. Y aunque los occidentales pueden no aceptar los aspectos culturales y religiosos de la historia de amor de los indios con el oro, las razones económicas de su devoción por el metal amarillo son igualmente aplicables en lugares como los EE. UU.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Nov 2022)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## risto mejido (18 Nov 2022)

Comunicados de prensa del Silver Institute / LA DEMANDA MUNDIAL DE PLATA ALCANZA UN NUEVO MÁXIMO EN 2022









Global Silver Demand Rising to a New High in 2022


Silver Jewelry and Physical Investment both forecast to surge by 50 Moz to record highs this year (November 17, 2022) – Silver demand is forecast to reach a record total in 2022, driven by new highs for industrial demand, jewelry and silverware offtake and physical investment. These were some of...




www.silverinstitute.org




*LA DEMANDA MUNDIAL DE PLATA ALCANZA UN NUEVO MÁXIMO EN 2022*

Publicado el _18 11, 2022_
La joyería de plata y la inversión física pronostican un aumento de 50 Moz a niveles récord este año
(17 de noviembre de 2022) – Se prevé que la demanda de plata alcance un total récord en 2022, impulsada por nuevos máximos en la demanda industrial, la compra de joyas y artículos de plata y la inversión física. Estos fueron algunos de los hallazgos clave informados hoy por Philip Newman, Director Gerente de Metals Focus, y Adam Webb, Director de Suministro Minero, durante la Revisión Interina del Mercado de la Plata del Instituto de la Plata en Nueva York, que presentó estadísticas históricas de oferta y demanda y estimaciones para 2022. Los siguientes son los aspectos más destacados de la presentación:

Se espera que la demanda mundial de plata alcance un nuevo máximo de 1210 millones de onzas en 2022, un 16 % más que en 2021. Cada segmento clave de la demanda, excepto la fotografía, registrará un nuevo pico.
La demanda industrial está en camino de crecer a 539 millones de onzas (Moz). Desarrollos como la electrificación de vehículos en curso (a pesar de las bajas ventas de vehículos), la creciente adopción de tecnologías 5G y los compromisos gubernamentales con la infraestructura verde harán que la demanda industrial supere los obstáculos macroeconómicos y la demanda de productos electrónicos de consumo más débil.
La inversión física en 2022 está en camino de aumentar un 18% a 329 Moz, lo que también sería un nuevo récord. El apoyo provino de los temores de los inversores por la alta inflación, la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, las preocupaciones por la recesión, la desconfianza en el gobierno y las compras cuando bajan los precios. El aumento se vio impulsado aún más por una (casi duplicación) de la demanda india, una recuperación de la caída del año pasado, con los inversores a menudo aprovechando los precios más bajos de la rupia.
Por el contrario, se pronostica que los productos cotizados en bolsa experimentarán la mayor disminución anual en tenencias por un total de 110 Moz, debido en parte a la mayor volatilidad de la plata que del oro, lo que la ha hecho más vulnerable a la toma de ganancias. Se espera que los inversores institucionales mantengan una postura bajista, ya que es probable que los rendimientos reales se fortalezcan, lo que alentará una mayor distancia del metal blanco.
Este año, Metals Focus espera que el precio promedio de la plata disminuya un 16 % interanual, a $21,00. Hasta el 7 de noviembre, los precios han caído un 14% interanual. Metals Focus espera que la Reserva Federal de EE. UU. continúe elevando las tasas de interés, elevando el costo de oportunidad de los metales preciosos y esto, combinado con el aumento de los rendimientos y la fortaleza actual del dólar, seguirá ejerciendo presión sobre los precios de la plata. El estrés adicional también provendrá de la naturaleza industrial de la plata, ya que los crecientes temores sobre una posible recesión pesarán sobre el sentimiento, a pesar de su contexto fundamental extremadamente favorable.
En 2022, se espera que la producción de plata extraída aumente un 1% interanual a 830 Moz. La producción de México aumentará de manera más significativa a medida que varios importantes proyectos nuevos de plata que se han puesto en marcha en los últimos años continúan aumentando a tasas de producción máximas. La producción de subproductos de plata de las minas existentes y los nuevos proyectos en Chile también contribuirán de manera importante al crecimiento. Estos aumentos se verán parcialmente compensados por una menor producción de los principales productores de plata, como Perú, China y Rusia. El aumento de la inflación, particularmente por los precios más altos del petróleo y el gas natural, ha ejercido una presión significativa al alza sobre los costos para las mineras en 2022. Sin embargo, en la primera mitad del año, los costos operativos crecientes para las mineras de plata fueron superados por mayores ingresos por subproductos. Como resultado, el costo de sostenimiento total promedio (AISC) en el primer semestre de 2022 cayó un 10 % a/a a $9,72/oz.
La joyería y la platería de plata aumentarán un 29% y un 72% respectivamente a 235 Moz y 73 Moz este año, principalmente gracias a un repunte sin precedentes en la demanda india. Esto se debe en parte a una fuerte reposición de inventario antes de la temporada festiva y de bodas, luego del fuerte agotamiento de existencias en 2021.
Se prevé que el mercado mundial de la plata registre un segundo déficit consecutivo este año. Con 194 Moz, este será un máximo de varias décadas y cuatro veces el nivel visto en 2021.
*




*
Descargo de responsabilidad y derechos de autor. The Silver Institute y Metals Focus
Este comunicado de prensa no debe interpretarse como una solicitud u oferta para comprar o vender plata o productos relacionados, valores o inversiones relacionadas, y tampoco constituye un consejo sobre la compra o venta de los mismos. En consecuencia, debe obtener asesoramiento de inversión profesional o especializado antes de realizar o abstenerse de realizar cualquier acción relacionada con el contenido de este comunicado de prensa.
Este comunicado de prensa contiene declaraciones prospectivas. Las declaraciones prospectivas se basan en información y suposiciones que Silver Institute y Metals Focus tienen cuando se hacen esas declaraciones o su creencia de buena fe en ese momento con respecto a eventos futuros. Las declaraciones prospectivas están sujetas a riesgos e incertidumbres que podrían causar que el rendimiento o los resultados reales difieran materialmente de los incluidos en las declaraciones prospectivas o sugeridos por ellas. Si bien se ha tenido en cuenta la preparación de la información publicada en este comunicado de prensa, el contenido se proporciona sin ninguna garantía, condición o garantía con respecto a su precisión, integridad o confiabilidad. Silver Institute y Metals Focus no asumen ninguna responsabilidad por la actualización de declaraciones prospectivas, no aceptan responsabilidad por errores u omisiones,


----------



## risto mejido (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Gusman (18 Nov 2022)

Con tanta noticia sobre compra de oro y plata parece que nunca se acaben los stocks, a juzgar por el precio spot. Debe ser que hay plata y oro infinitos en la corteza terrestre, o quizá vengan periodicamente meteoritos cargados de MP,s.


----------



## risto mejido (18 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Con tanta noticia sobre compra de oro y plata parece que nunca se acaben los stocks, a juzgar por el precio spot. Debe ser que hay plata y oro infinitos en la corteza terrestre, o quizá vengan periodicamente meteoritos cargados de MP,s.



tambien lo pienso muchas veces, que tienen mas de lo que dicen, lo que esta claro es que es finito y el precio de la plata tampoco es tan caro, el final esta mas cerca


----------



## wetopia (18 Nov 2022)

Os engañan como a chinos.


----------



## Maifrond (18 Nov 2022)

wetopia dijo:


> Os engañan como a chinos.



¿China? Debiste haber escogido otro tópico.

Un candidato a ballena es el *Banco Popular de China*. La segunda economía del mundo rara vez revela cuánto oro está comprando. En 2015, el banco central reveló un aumento de casi 600 toneladas en reservas de oro, para dar muestra de su capacidad financiera. El país no ha informado ningún cambio en su tesoro de oro desde 2019, lo que alimenta la especulación de que podría haber estado comprando. En estos momentos de tensión entre China y EEUU, *la compra masiva de oro encaja con la teoría de la ballena china*. 









Bancos centrales, misteriosas ballenas y una teoría sobre China que explican las desconcertantes compras masivas de oro


Grandes manos invisibles han movido el mercado del oro en el último trimestre. Normalmente, los bancos centrales dominan las mayores compras; pero esta vez los registros del Consejo Mundial del Oro (WGC) de inversores institucionales no logran identificar el 75% de las adquisiciones, disparando...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (18 Nov 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzz....



Podrías aportar algo hijoputa, que solo apareces para malmeter y soltar negatividad.

Alguna otra opción mejor que los metales, explícate un poco, ¿o es que sólo eres un ser oscuro y negativo?


----------



## lvdo (18 Nov 2022)

wetopia dijo:


> Os engañan como a chinos.



Hablando de chinos, os dejo por aquí un artículo muy interesante que habla de la gran importancia que tuvo la plata española en los siglos XVI y XVII debido a la gigantesca demanda de China, que la necesitó para sostener su moneda ante el colapso del sistema fiat que tenían montado (no nos suena de nada).

Podemos concluir que el respaldo de la moneda por metales preciosos siempre viene precedido de una pérdida de confianza en el sistema, que a su vez es provocada por crisis de inflación y pérdida de calidad de vida.

Lo mejor, como siempre, es estar preparados.

Plata o plomo: cómo el Imperio español y China se destruyeron mutuamente

*Plata o plomo: cómo el Imperio español y China se destruyeron mutuamente*

_Si hoy el país asiático sale reforzado de la crisis, en el siglo XVII fue la élite china la que se enredó en una maraña monetaria y comercial que benefició a España antes de hundirlas a las dos_

Por Julio Martín Alarcón
05/04/2020 - 05:00 Actualizado: 06/04/2020 - 00:49

Alguien en Wuhan, China, come un animal exótico. España se despeña en la recesión económica. Ya conocen la trágica y devastadora secuencia de acontecimientos entre ambos sucesos. En el siglo XVII se produjo una crisis monetaria durante el reinado de la dinastía Ming en China pero el resultado entonces fue que la Monarquía Hispánica afianzó el imperio y su dominio mundial. Mientras ahora el gobierno y las comunidades autónomas se desesperan al lidiar con las complicaciones y el intrincado mercado chino para la controvertida adquisición de material sanitario —y aparentemente el país asiático sale reforzado en su aspiración de erigirse en la potencia hegemónica mundial—, en el XVII fue la élite china la que se enredó en una maraña monetaria y comercial con España, de la que dependían secretamente para su subsistencia.

A finales del siglo XVI, durante el *declive de la dinastía Ming* en la China imperial, sus estadistas *reformularon su anómalo sistema monetario* y como resultado, el imperio de los Austrias, a miles de kilómetros, despegó definitivamente. Causa y efecto sin alas de mariposa. Esta secuencia no es tan conocida y menos aún su resultado: *todo acabó mal para ambos imperios.* Los Austrias no perdieron el dominio mundial en la batalla de Rocroi en 1642, lo hicieron en el mercado financiero y comercial con China.

_China no tenía apenas plata y tuvo que hacer compras masivas a España a precios desorbitados para que se sostuviera su sistema monetario_

El primer detalle de esta historia es que el "gigante asiático" no despertó en el siglo XX tal y como se difundió en prensa y revistas hace dos décadas. El PIB de China era el mayor del mundo en los siglos XVI y XVII, —Dennis O. Flynn y Arturo Giráldez, 'Imperial Monetary Policy in Global Perspective'—. Sin embargo, *la agotada dinastía Ming se enfrentó a una crisis política y financiera*: para entonces ya usaban papel-moneda.

De hecho, fue el primer estado que usó los billetes, pero debido, entre otras complicaciones, al comercio por mar con los europeos, que traían plata, *perdió el respaldo de los comerciantes*. La confianza en el sello oficial del *papel moneda emitido por el imperio cayó en picado* y si un medio de pago deja de percibirse como fiable, suben los precios: la temida inflación. *Se abrió un debate sobre la moneda*.

*Patrón plata*
En realidad, los chinos se habían adelantado varios siglos al *emitir papel-moneda hacia 1300 sin un metal precioso como el oro o la plata que lo respaldara*, es decir, exactamente igual a lo que ocurre ahora y no como entonces, donde en el resto del mundo la moneda era convertible. De hecho, en China, desde el siglo XIV se había prohibido el uso del oro y la plata como medio de pago y *los billetes que emitieron, el 'Da Ming Baochao', nunca fueron convertibles*, -Frederick W. Mote 'Imperial China 900-1880' (Harvard University Press)- Los estadistas de la dinastía Ming habían introducido el dinero Fiat, que se basa en la confianza del propio estado-emisor.

_La élite china tuvo que renunciar al dinero tipo Fiat. Se impuso seis siglos después cuando R. Nixon acabó con la convertibilidad del Dólar en 1971_

El mismo sistema que en el resto del mundo no se impuso definitivamente hasta seis siglos más tarde, cuando *Richard Nixon* dio el cerrojazo final a la convertibilidad del dólar en 1971, curiosamente el presidente de EEUU que retomó la diplomacia con la China comunista. Sin embargo, en la China de la dinastía Ming del siglo XVI, el intento de introducir el papel moneda estatal tipo Fiat, *resultó inútil, porque el precio de la plata desplazó el valor nominal de los billetes* en poco tiempo.

*Resplandor en El Escorial*
Ante la crisis de confianza y la avalancha comercial extranjera, optaron por seguir al resto y para paliar la inflación, *la dinastía Ming tomó la decisión de acuñar monedas de plata a finales del XVI*. El propio metal la respaldaba porque tenía valor intrínseco, de forma que recuperarían el control monetario si era aceptado, como de hecho ocurrió inicialmente. -Richard von Glahn, 'Fountain of Fortune: Money and Monetary Policy in China, 1000-1700' (University of California Press)-*. Además de adoptar el patrón plata,* comenzaron a recaudar los impuestos también con el metal, lo que forzó un incremento mayor de la demanda —Dennis O. Flynn y Arturo Giráldez, 'Imperial Monetary Policy in Global Perspective'—.






Billetes de la dinastía Qing

La decisión *tuvo una repercusión crucial a miles de kilómetros*. Concretamente en El Escorial, desde *donde Felipe II dominaba a su vez territorios que daban la vuelta al mundo *hasta llegar por la puerta de atrás de nuevo a China desde las Filipinas, atravesando primero el océano atlántico y el pacífico después. El mundo ya era global. El problema del nuevo sistema de los Ming es que *China no tenía apenas minas de plata.*


En poco tiempo tuvieron que acceder al mercado internacional para compras masivas que sostuvieran su sistema monetario, respaldado íntegramente por el metal. ¿Y quién poseía las mayores explotaciones mineras de plata? Si ahora es China quien posee la llave de la producción del vital material sanitario y puede establecer las condiciones de venta y los precios, *entonces era el Reino de España el que disponía de la posición de fuerza para el comercio.*

_La moneda China había pasado a depender del comercio de plata con España: el precio se disparó y se llenaron las arcas de la corona de los Austrias_

Precisamente, poco antes de la crisis china, *los españoles habían descubierto los yacimientos del Potosí en Perú en 1545 además de* México. Japón disponía también de una importante producción, pero el imperio español lideraba el mercado. La nueva situación se convirtió pronto en una anomalía ya que el proceso de extracción de la plata era muy costoso y en Europa, el resto de las monarquías habían recurrido, como la española, a *la práctica habitual del envilecimiento monetario*. El sistema era antiguo: los romanos ya lo habían introducido siglos antes incluyendo un menor porcentaje de plata por uno mayor de cobre en la aleación, según el momento, ya fuera debido a *un aumento de la deuda del reino* o a la falta de liquidez. El resultado casi siempre era el mismo: inflación.

Pero lo que *nadie esperaba* cuando la administración real española inició los proyectos de extracción de materias primas en el Nuevo Mundo era que China respaldara por completo su moneda con plata. El momento mágico: la dinastía Habsburgo en plena expansión y dominación mundial *disponía no solo de las mayores reservas y de la producción, sino también de las rutas comerciales con el Galeón de Manila*, la mayor de las empresa comerciales de las flotas del imperio español, tanto en en recorrido como en mercancías y valor: una aventura grandiosa que había tardado en gestarse y que estaba casi en su apogeo. *El mundo en sus manos.*

*Burbuja monetaria*
Con el control de la producción y casi de la distribución, a pesar de las potencias emergentes como Gran Bretaña y Holanda que competían por el negocio en Asia, la posición era de una gran ventaja: la monetarización de la economía China había pasado a depender en gran media del comercio de plata con España. Como consecuencia, *el precio del metal se disparó, enriqueciendo las arcas de la corona española*. Una gran cantidad de la plata del Nuevo Mundo, dos tercios al menos, tenía como destino China —Dennis O. Flynn y Arturo Giráldez,'Imperial Monetary Policy in Global Perspective'—. En España, en cambio, apenas llegó, porque *se desviaba al lucrativo mercado asiático*, que necesitaba el metal para poder hacer seguir funcionando su economía. De hecho, Felipe IV retiró la moneda de plata por cobre o aleaciones de plata y cobre, el vellón, en 1625, cuando las deudas* comenzaron a anticipar la gran regresión económica* de la década de los 40.

_Lo increíble fue que la política monetaria de la dinastía Ming, indirectamente, financió las guerras del imperio español y su dominio mundial_

Lo más increíble era que la dinastía Ming, indirectamente, había estado financiando desde finales del XVI y principios del XVII, las guerras del imperio español para consolidar su dominio mundial. Según Flynn y Giráldez, *de no haber existido la demanda de plata china, sencillamente no habría habido imperio*. Aunque no fuera evidentemente la única condición, es bastante razonable: la Monarquía Hispánica, llevaba ya un siglo, desde los Reyes Católicos sentando las bases de un imperio, pero *dispuso de unos fabulosos ingresos para financiarse *justo cuando más lo necesitaba, debido a la inmensa extensión que había alcanzado. Es una visión relativamente reciente en la historiografía que gana fuerza.

Según este contexto, la corona española se nutría de un beneficio económico inusual: los *costes de producción elevados de la obtención de la plata* fueron barridos por la elevada demanda china, que provocó un importante alza del precio del metal, muy por encima de su valor, duplicando al del mercado europeo. *El viento de popa asiático soplaba con fuerza*, pero existía una pequeña complicación: se había formado una burbuja, y *todas las burbujas tienden a estallar*.

Mientras que en Europa el precio de la plata se mantuvo estable, en China se produjo un repentino exceso de demanda, atesoramiento y especulación a un mismo tiempo. Provocó una situación única en la historia económica, casi rocambolesca: la disparidad de precios entre China y Europa era tan acusada que *con la plata española se podía comprar oro en China cuyo valor en Europa era notablemente mayor.*

Con la perspectiva de los siglos,* la política de la dinastía Ming resultó ruinosa*, tal y como explica el historiador Charles Mann: "Era como si para comprar un diario por un dólar uno tuviera que fabricar y vender antes otra cosa para conseguir ese billete de un dólar" —C. Mann, '1493: una nueva historia del mundo después de Colón—. *El imperio español tampoco se salvó de su propia trampa*. La enorme producción de Potosí y México azuzada por la especulación y los precios chinos inundó el mercado y la sobreoferta hizo el resto: los precios de China y Europa acabaron por igualarse.

¿Qué ocurría mientras tanto en la corte española? A pesar del comercio de la plata, *la deuda por las continuas guerras siguió aumentando*. Según el historiador John Lynch, el recurso habitual de Felipe IV a la acuñación del Vellón entre 1621 y 1625 -la moneda de plata envilecida-, es decir, más dinero, de menor valor, conllevó lógicamente un periodo de inflación en la década siguiente -J. Lynch, 'Historia de España: crisis y recuperación, 1598-1808. Edad moderna' (Crítica)-. *Coincidió con el estallido de la burbuja china, que se llevó por delante a la dinastía Ming: *la rápida pérdida de valor del metal atesorado indujo a una recesión, disturbios y revueltas: sus gobernantes habían acumulado enormes toneladas de plata justo cuando los precios se igualaron -Giovanni Arrighi 'Adam Smith en Pekin' (Akal)-. En general, se había atesorado la moneda. Aunque sigue siendo discutido, lo cierto es que supuso el final de los Ming que fueron sustituidos por la nueva dinastía Quing.

*El precio del poder*
Se ha expuesto a menudo el *excesivo derroche en guerras de los Habsburgo*, pero también es cierto que dotar la mayor parte del presupuesto a los costes bélicos garantizaba en definitiva su estatus de potencia hegemónica. El problema no sólo consistía en que la corona *se hubiera expuesto excesivamente a la demanda china,* existían otras tantas dificultades como las relacionadas con los virreinatos de Perú y México. Felipe III trató de esquivar el contrabando y la corrucpción prohibiendo el intercambio entre ambas regiones y centralizando el comercio en Manila. Los virreinatos de Perú y México se estaban enriqueciendo desmesuradamente con el contrabando —José Luis Gasch Tomás, 'The Atlantic World and the Manila Galleons'—, pero lo verdaderamente peligroso consistió en que la base de *los ingresos descansaba sobre un escenario objetivamente inestable.*

La burbuja que creó el patrón plata adoptado por China y fomentada por el comercio resultó inviable: sencillamente no podían *comprar la moneda a precios elevados para usarla después en las transacciones* económicas comerciales con el resto de potencias, entre ellas, la propia corona española. Prácticamente operaban perdiendo valor a pesar de su elevada producción de seda y porcelana, que tenían una gran demanda. Mientras, una buena parte de las arcas del imperio de los Habsburgo provenían de un mercado inflado. En Rocroi, *los costosos tercios de Flandes lucharon aún pagados con la plata*, y la realidad es que *la derrota no fue decisiva, ni siquiera en el plano militar*, como ya se ha apuntado en numerosas ocasiones. Sin embargo, la fecha del declive, 1642, es prácticamente correcta, solo que por otro motivo: el desplome de los ingresos de las minas americanas y el estallido de la burbuja asiática.

_La corona confío su presupuesto a la venta del metal y cuando China detuvo la demanda, quebró. El principio del fin, 1640, pero no en Rocroi_

Aunque *el imperio español no desapareciera, ni en ese siglo, ni en el siguiente*, fue el comienzo del fin. La puntilla de la ruina recorrió de nuevo la enorme distancia en sentido inverso:* la burbuja acabó estallando y el precio de la plata volvió al equilibrio previo*, aunque posteriormente se desestabilizara de nuevo ya en el XVIII.

*La gran recesión*
La historia es a veces tan caprichosa que arroja paradojas sorprendentes: *un acontecimiento aislado y aparentemente inconexo en China* sobre la confianza en su sistema monetario provocó un 'shock' en los precios de la plata y* una errática gestión en España de la oportunidad y los recursos hizo el resto*. Cuando la ilusión china se desvaneció, el Imperio Español comenzó su largo declive, asumiendo de nuevo los altos costes de la extracción de las minas sin un mercado favorable, expuesto de nuevo a la especulación y a la corrupción y condicionado por una *drástica reducción de la demanda anterior a partir de 1630 aproximadamente.*


*Las arcas se vaciaron*, se estabilizó el precio de la plata y las minas dejaron de ser el gran potosí: fueron rentables un tiempo, pero no decisivas y desde luego, incapaces de sostener el gasto militar y administrativo que suponía el inmenso imperio. Con el desplome de la demanda de plata y la política monetaria inflacionista del vellón, los precios en Castilla se elevarón constantemente desde finales de los años 20 y hasta más allá de la mitad de siglo, aunque no existan datos concluyentes, como apuntó John Elliot en 'Spain, Europe and the Wider World, 1500-1800' (Yale University Press). *Es indiferente que alguien percibiera el riesgo* para evitar el desplome debido a otros tantos factores en juego de la época, pero cuando en Rocroi se rindieron los últimos soldados, en Madrid, la administración de la corona estaba ya en la ruina y sin un plan alternativo a la vista.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Podrías aportar algo hijoputa, que solo apareces para malmeter y soltar negatividad.
> 
> Alguna otra opción mejor que los metales, explícate un poco, ¿o es que sólo eres un ser oscuro y negativo?



Te cojo por banda y te reviento la cabeza contra el bordillo...


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Nov 2022)

Llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo, el objetivo de China es reconstruir la cadena de distribución con una divisa de referencia que sustituya al dólar.

China no lo ha ocultado si se lee entrelíneas lo que dice su prensa. Desde el comienzo avisaron que se había abierto una ventana de oportunidad para salvar al mundo del "virus" antes de que la cadena de suministro sufriera daños irreparables como consecuencia de las medidas que estaba tomando para combatirlo.

La ventana de oportunidad se cerró y hemos entrado en un periodo de transición en el que la cadena de suministro se va a ir reconstruyendo a lo largo de la nueva ruta de la seda. En 2023 sabremos más cuando se celebre la cumbre:









Xi announces 3rd Belt & Road forum to be held in 2023, calls on Asia-Pacific to up cooperation to new height - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





_Dijo que como el próximo año marcará el décimo aniversario de la BRI, se espera que el foro haga *nuevos planes* para que el mundo use mejor la BRI para promover la construcción de una comunidad de destino para la humanidad y contribuir a la transformación internacional. paisaje que se encuentra *en un período crítico de transición*.

"La economía de Asia-Pacífico se encuentra en un *período crucial de recuperación posterior a la COVID, y la agitación y los cambios en la política y las economías internacionales* plantean un serio desafío para el desarrollo de Asia-Pacífico. El presidente Xi nos mostró que el desarrollo pacífico y la cooperación en la que todos ganan es el principal para el desarrollo futuro de Asia-Pacífico", dijo Wirun Phichaiwongphakdee, director del Centro de Investigación Tailandia-China de la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta, al Global Times el viernes.

Phichaiwongphakdee dijo que el *llamado del presidente chino para construir cadenas industriales y de suministro regionales más cercanas es un aspecto muy importante de la cooperación Asia-Pacífico, que ayudará a la región a enfrentar los riesgos y garantizar la estabilidad y la prosperidad.

______*_

La iniciativa de la ruta de la seda se acompaña de grandes inversiones en infraestructuras e industria de extracción, especialmente mineria de oro.

Ese oro que se extrae con las inversiones asociadas al proyecto es luego comprado por el banco central del país que las recibe, adoptando así el esquema monetario comentado en otras ocasiones y que busca introducir el oro como base del sistema monetario y financiero.


----------



## lvdo (18 Nov 2022)

Hola a todos, os comparto el sorteo que estamos realizando en Instagram de una moneda de 1 onza de plata de Ryu de Tuvalu, cortesía de Eldoradocoins (www.eldoradocoins.de). ¡Animaos a participar! 



Un saludo.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (18 Nov 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Te cojo por banda y te reviento la cabeza contra el bordillo...



Qué vas a reventar tu pelao, si te escondes tras un nick anónimamente cual cobarde y rastrero lleno de frustracion.
Te maldigo a ti y a toda tu raza.
Que por cada oro que tengas, pierdas un dedo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Qué vas a reventar tu pelao, si te escondes tras un nick anónimamente cual cobarde y rastrero lleno de frustracion.
> Te maldigo a ti y a toda tu raza.
> Que por cada oro que tengas, pierdas un dedo.



Yo estoy con el hombre dubitativo en cuanto a bajada de los oros.

Pero tu maldicion ha sido muy apoteosica, digna de cualquier gran faraon, en eso has ganado por mucho a el hombre dubitativo, ha sido azuzarle negatividad de forma muy creativa, intentare quedarme con esa frase para soltarsela a amigos y demas en cuanto salte la ocasion.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Podrías aportar algo hijoputa, que solo apareces para malmeter y soltar negatividad.
> 
> Alguna otra opción mejor que los metales, explícate un poco, ¿o es que sólo eres un ser oscuro y negativo?



De esos hay unos cuantos por aquí.
Y no, no pueden aportar nada más que lo que muestran una y otra vez. Son unos quiero y no puedo, niños inmaduros que encuentran una especie de cutre satisfacción soltando chorradas. Menudo asco de gente deben ser.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Nov 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> De esos hay unos cuantos por aquí.
> Y no, no pueden aportar nada más que lo que muestran una y otra vez. Son unos quiero y no puedo, niños inmaduros que encuentran una especie de cutre satisfacción soltando chorradas. Menudo asco de gente deben ser.



Yo he puesto fotos con mas oros de los que tendra medio foro, mi cutre satisfaccion era decir a incautos e ingenuos que no compraran oros a 2000 la onza, que ya tendrian ocasion de comprar mas barato.

Viendo lo que ha pasado al final he aportado mas que todos los que copiaban articulos de otros sitios para decir que el oro subiria mucho.

Era de logica.......... y espera a que por algun tipo de casualidad la guerra acabe y no haya movida con taiwan, en ese caso el oro ira directo a los 1350 como minimo y siendo muy conservador, igual incluso cae mas.

En esta ocasion aunque caiga a esos precios no creo que compre como cuando me dio por amasar, esta vez me voy a ir mas bien a por los bitcoños que en caso de volver a repetir ciclo son los que me van a dar pasta para bitcoñear durante años, con el oro ya no me engañan a mi mas de onzas to de moon.


----------



## YoArnold83 (19 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo he puesto fotos con mas oros de los que tendra medio foro, mi cutre satisfaccion era decir a incautos e ingenuos que no compraran oros a 2000 la onza, que ya tendrian ocasion de comprar mas barato.
> 
> Viendo lo que ha pasado al final he aportado mas que todos los que copiaban articulos de otros sitios para decir que el oro subiria mucho.
> 
> ...



O comprar onzas de oro antiguas que tienen valor numismático, entonces no pierden tanto valor como una onza bullion.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Nov 2022)

YoArnold83 dijo:


> O comprar onzas de oro antiguas que tienen valor numismático, entonces no pierden tanto valor como una onza bullion.



Depende, pero para eso hay que entender bastante, hay onzas que se venden practicamente a spot incluso por debajo, ultimamente menos pero si sigues al final alguna sale, para hacer lo que tu dices que seria algo interesante hay que entender bastante.

Luego hay otro problema, si quieres vender por ejemplo una onza que igual su valor es de incluso pongamos por decir algo 5000, esa onza tuviste suerte y la cogiste por 3500 por que no tuvo mucha puja y la sacaron a buen precio pensando que subiria mas por si sola, pues si quieres venderla en 4000 es muy posible que te cueste trabajo.

No es lo mismo que si pillas una onza a spot que siempre le vas a poder sacar 50 eurillos o 100 eurillos mas de su spot por que seguramente a alguien le apetezca tener una moneda de 8 escudos, el problema es que si el spot baja 200, 300 o 400 euros pues vas a palmar pasta salvo que holdees la moneda como hacen los del bitcoin.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Muttley (20 Nov 2022)

Dejo esto aquí para el archivo


----------



## Luke I'm your father (21 Nov 2022)

Cuando todos piensan lo mismo, en realidad nadie está pensando.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (21 Nov 2022)

El Hipster ya soltó su frase lapidaria y se quedó tan a gusto.

Esto es un hilo de metales, no de psicología barata.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (21 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> El Hipster ya soltó su frase lapidaria y se quedó tan a gusto.
> 
> Esto es un hilo de metales, no de psicología barata.



Francamente, no lo parece.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (21 Nov 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola a todos, os comparto el sorteo que estamos realizando en Instagram de una moneda de 1 onza de plata de Ryu de Tuvalu, cortesía de Eldoradocoins (www.eldoradocoins.de). ¡Animaos a participar!



Tu eres muy amable, @lvdo ,pero el señor al que promocionas debiera estar vetado en burbuja precisamente por su falta de ética profesional. 

Recomiendo a los nuevos no comprar en Eldorado.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (21 Nov 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Recomiendo a los nuevos no comprar en Eldorado.



¿Y eso por qué? ¿Porque te hace la competencia?

Los nuevos mejor que no hagan caso a las recomendaciones interesadas de este elemento.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Tu eres muy amable, @lvdo ,pero el señor al que promocionas debiera estar vetado en burbuja precisamente por su falta de ética profesional.
> 
> Recomiendo a los nuevos no comprar en Eldorado.




por que motivo, cuenta algo mas.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (21 Nov 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> ¿Y eso por qué? ¿Porque te hace la competencia?
> 
> Los nuevos mejor que no hagan caso a las recomendaciones interesadas de este elemento.



¿Y tu quien eres, papu? 
¿Un inocente comentarista como tantos otros pasan por aquí? 

Hablemos de interés... Del que tiene el vendedor de la promoción, el que tiene quien promociona y el que guardan algunos más por aquí...


----------



## Luke I'm your father (21 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> por que motivo, cuenta algo mas.



Ya lo he contado más veces y los lectores habituales conocen la historia. 

Eldorado puede pagarse todas las promociones que quiera y sus antiguos clientes, opinamos. 

No deja en buen lugar a los influencers que lo promocionan, eso no.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Nov 2022)

Se acaban los hidrocarburos: Qatar y China firman un contrato de 27 años de duración


No creo que vayan a firmar un contrato a tan largo plazo si estuviéramos tan cerca del peak de los hidrocarburos o si no creyesen que van a poder garantizar la producción: https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202211/1280095.shtml El artículo no lo menciona pero se utilizarán divisas para el pago de...




www.burbuja.info





Resumen, *si quieres hidrocarburos a un precio razonable y garantizar el suministro para la próxima década o más, hay que evitar el dólar y hacerlo en divisas nacionales. *En este esquema, lo más probable es que se use oro como colateral evitando el dólar. *Esto explicaría las grandes compras de oro que han hecho los bancos centrales en el último trimestre* (Qatar entre ellos)

PD. Si es cierto el peak de hidrocarburos, se está vendiendo todo el pescado en este momento ya que los contratos de larga ya firmados tendrán preferencia y, en caso de escasez futura y el excedente, si hubiera, alcanzaría precios astronómicos.


----------



## Atolladero (21 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se acaban los hidrocarburos: Qatar y China firman un contrato de 27 años de duración
> 
> 
> No creo que vayan a firmar un contrato a tan largo plazo si estuviéramos tan cerca del peak de los hidrocarburos o si no creyesen que van a poder garantizar la producción: https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202211/1280095.shtml El artículo no lo menciona pero se utilizarán divisas para el pago de...
> ...



Atención que esto apunta a momento de inflexión, petróleo, gas natural, oro y plata para arriba de nuevo y dólar para abajo


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo he puesto fotos con mas oros de los que tendra medio foro, mi cutre satisfaccion era decir a incautos e ingenuos que no compraran oros a 2000 la onza, que ya tendrian ocasion de comprar mas barato.
> 
> Viendo lo que ha pasado al final he aportado mas que todos los que copiaban articulos de otros sitios para decir que el oro subiria mucho.
> 
> ...



No te des por aludido, que mi comentario, al menos, no iba por ti. 
Tú eres la rana gustavo del floro mp, con tus historias dicharracheras das juego y aportas tu parte. No insultas ni eres desagradable. Estás en tu derecho y nadie es nadie para decirle a otro eso y lo otro.
Quizás, ya puestos, lo que no haría es dar apoyo a otros que sí son desagradables. Quizás por eso te meten en el mismo saco.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2022)

Poniendo en contexto.
El ingenio no necesita metaversos.


----------



## lvdo (22 Nov 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Tu eres muy amable, @lvdo ,pero el señor al que promocionas debiera estar vetado en burbuja precisamente por su falta de ética profesional.
> 
> Recomiendo a los nuevos no comprar en Eldorado.



Hola Luke, incluyo a Eldoradocoins en Lavetadeoro porque desde hace años ha sido una de las tiendas recomendadas por los veteranos del foro. El trato que tengo con ellos es muy bueno, no obstante, desde aquí me ofrezco a intermediar en cualquier problema que os pueda surgir con cualquier tienda que aparezca en mi web, siempre que me sea posible.

Un saludo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Nov 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Poniendo en contexto.
> El ingenio no necesita metaversos.




hombre me gusta la comparativa, pero no vi mucho a la rana gustavo, creo que ese era un ser noble yo si tengo un pelin mas de maldad, aunque mi maldad siempre se basa en hechos reales, si le digo por ejemplo a un tio, simplemente por poner un ejemplo, imagina que me dice un tio feo y yo le digo yo igual sere feo, no lo se, pero tu estas cojo y ademas vas chepado, pareces un destartalado.

Ten por seguro que el tio esta asi e incluso posiblemente haya tenido un minimo de humanidad y no le habre soltado todo .....

Si el tio es un bicho de gimnasio no le voy a decir eso........ ya le dire otra cosa que se ciña a la realidad.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Nov 2022)

Era más por lo de dicharrachero, de buen rollo.


----------



## Gusman (22 Nov 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> No te des por aludido, que mi comentario, al menos, no iba por ti.
> Tú eres la rana gustavo del floro mp, con tus historias dicharracheras das juego y aportas tu parte. No insultas ni eres desagradable. Estás en tu derecho y nadie es nadie para decirle a otro eso y lo otro.
> Quizás, ya puestos, lo que no haría es dar apoyo a otros que sí son desagradables. Quizás por eso te meten en el mismo saco.



Yo diria que parece mas un sapo que una rana.


----------



## Atolladero (22 Nov 2022)

Corrección posiblemente terminada. El índice dólar posiblemente baje otros 5 puntos de un tirón hasta 102.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Nov 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo diria que parece mas un sapo que una rana.



Eso es jerga de tu pais, no lo van a entender salvo que hayan visto las series de pablo escobar y tal.


----------



## risto mejido (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (23 Nov 2022)

Aprovecho para preguntar si.. cuando vendéis monedas, las vendéis con las cápsulas u os quedáis el muerto?


----------



## Furillo (23 Nov 2022)

Luzdefaro.es


----------



## TomBolillo (23 Nov 2022)

Un tributo a la cuenta troll de @romanillo que en otro hilo su administrador anuncia que ha decido dejar de usarla. El pobre murió sin ver nuevamente esos 13€ tras la prankdemia


----------



## estupeharto (23 Nov 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> ¿Vas a dar tu el carnet de buen forero?
> ¿Vas a dictar tu lo que es agradable y desagradable?
> 
> Desagradable y cansino es leer el pastelero baratuno que os traéis entre los distintos lobbies que pululais por el hilo. Desagradable es ver cómo los cuatro usuarios reales que quedan, os likean mientras los pastoreais.
> ...



¿Hablas conmigo?


----------



## ACer23 (23 Nov 2022)

A todos los que compráis oro ¿No os molesta tener que dar vuestros datos para comprarlo? Opino que es un ataque contra la privacidad que te pidan el DNI para comprar metales, te tienen fichado para todo...


----------



## risto mejido (23 Nov 2022)

ACer23 dijo:


> A todos los que compráis oro ¿No os molesta tener que dar vuestros datos para comprarlo? Opino que es un ataque contra la privacidad que te pidan el DNI para comprar metales, te tienen fichado para todo...



yo no compro, pero menos de 1000 euros por dia de compra no tienes que identificarte, yo si comprase en mano con los dineros en la mano, lo demas es control , puro control.
pero si, estoy de acuerdo en que es un ataque a la privacidad total, cuando quieran expropiarlo ya saben quien lo tiene, que lo has perdido en accidente de navegacion?? pues a base de ostias te acordaras donde se te perdio ya veras.

saludos


----------



## risto mejido (23 Nov 2022)

*esto que pongo no deja de ser un comercial de metales preciosos, pero es interesante leerlo con cierto espiritu critico, que ponga esta nota no significa que este de acuerdo con lo que dice en todo*





Will silver hit $100 an ounce? | American Bullion


Will silver reach $100 an ounce? Buying silver is a common way for people to diversify their investments and savings, especially during economic crises and inflation. Unfortunately, we are raising the cost of the precious metals facing those challenges today, and it should come as no surprise...




www.americanbullion.com





*¿Llegará la plata a 100 dólares la onza?*
Comprar plata es una forma común para que las personas diversifiquen sus inversiones y ahorros, especialmente durante las crisis económicas y la inflación. Desafortunadamente, estamos elevando el costo de los metales preciosos que enfrentan esos desafíos hoy, y no debería sorprender que se hable de un probable aumento en el precio de la plata . Los expertos financieros esperan un aumento en el costo del metal precioso en los próximos dos años.

Un lingote de plata es una de las opciones de inversión más seguras que puede hacer en la economía actual . Silver depende en gran medida de la deuda y la impresión de dinero, ya que están libres de deudas. Libre de deudas significa que el valor de la materia prima, en este caso, la plata, aumentará cuando los banqueros centrales impriman dinero, y con la situación económica mundial actual y la inflación, se está imprimiendo mucho. Esta es también una de las razones de las tendencias súper alcistas del oro y la plata. Varios bancos centrales de todo el mundo a menudo han publicado pronósticos alcistas para los metales preciosos porque, dicen, el gobierno no puede imprimir plata u oro.

Sin embargo, analizaremos qué factores podrían resultar en el aumento del precio de la plata, qué posibles factores desencadenantes podrían poner en marcha esta tendencia y posiblemente responder a la pregunta: " ¿Llegará la plata a $100 la onza?"

*




Comprender la plata*
Debido a su rareza, los metales preciosos son muy codiciados. Se componen de platino, oro y plata. Aunque la mayoría de los inversores prefieren el oro, la plata es un metal popular debido a su bajo costo y su amplia gama de aplicaciones. La plata se utiliza ampliamente en la fabricación de joyas y monedas y en el negocio fotográfico. También es un componente crítico de la electrónica.

Muchas empresas de plata poseen y operan minas donde se extraen plata y otros metales preciosos. La mayoría de estas empresas también están involucradas en el proceso de fabricación de plata. En 2018 se extrajeron alrededor de 26.600 toneladas de plata. China, México y Perú extrajeron la mayor cantidad de plata ese año. Estados Unidos proporcionó alrededor de 870 toneladas de plata. La mayor parte de la plata fue generada por mineros de plomo, zinc, cobre y oro como subproducto.

Los inversores y comerciantes compran plata en los mercados de materias primas. Los mercados de materias primas de metales preciosos de Japón, Londres, Europa continental y Estados Unidos están todos interconectados. La plata está disponible en forma de barras, monedas y lingotes . Los fondos cotizados en bolsa (ETF), las acciones en empresas de plata y los fondos mutuos son ejemplos de activos respaldados por metales preciosos pero que no necesitan posesión física.

*Consideraciones Particulares*
El precio al contado de la plata es el precio que paga un inversionista por una sola onza del metal para entrega inmediata. Por lo general, a los inversores se les cobra una prima además de este precio por cualquier transacción que realicen. El precio de la plata está determinado por la onza.

Si bien se presta la mayor atención a los movimientos de precios del oro en el mercado global, muchos consideran que la plata tiene una importancia crítica para comprender las actividades potenciales de los mercados de productos básicos y el mercado en general, esto se debe a que muchos compradores y vendedores comercian con plata en función de macro global. tendencias

Los precios de la plata se mueven en función de varios factores, incluida la oferta y la demanda, la inflación y la fortaleza del dólar. Los precios tienden a subir cuando las tiendas están bajas. Cuando el dólar se debilita, los inversionistas buscan inversiones más estables como los metales preciosos, como la plata, como un lugar seguro para estacionar su efectivo.





El precio de la onza de plata alcanzó máximos a principios de la década de 1980 de más de $ 20 por onza troy antes de volver a caer en la década de 1990. Para 2014, el precio subió a alrededor de $19 por onza. El precio de cierre promedio de la plata en 2020 fue de $20,69 por onza.

*¿Qué factores podrían hacer que la plata suba a $100 la onza?*
Aunque el precio de la plata tendrá que crecer más de un 400% para alcanzar los 100 dólares la onza, no está descartado. ¿Subirá el precio de la plata? Aquí están todos los impulsores que podrían llevar a la plata a nuevos máximos.

*La incertidumbre del mercado de valores*
Aunque el precio de la plata no está relacionado principalmente con el mercado de valores, los precios de los metales valiosos han aumentado tradicionalmente cuando caían los valores de las acciones. Si efectivamente el mercado de valores tiene una recesión, el costo de la plata puede aumentar. Los mercados financieros alcanzaron su punto máximo en diciembre de 2021, pero cayeron a principios de 2022, lo que posiblemente indique que los mercados están sobrevaluados. Todo lo corroboraba el Indicador Buffett, que analiza la cotización bursátil respecto al PIB (producto interno bruto).





El Indicador Buffett indica que el mercado de valores está sobrevaluado, lo que podría aumentar el consumo de plata y hacer que el precio de la plata suba.

Cuando los consumidores pierden la fe en el mercado de valores, hacen preguntas como "¿Llegará la plata a $100 la onza?" o "¿a qué otras inversiones puedo cambiar?" La historia sugiere que pueden recurrir a la plata como inversión defensiva para proteger su riqueza.

*La proporción de plata a oro sugiere que la plata ahora es relativamente barata.*
La plata se cotiza actualmente a la mitad de su máximo histórico, lo que la convierte en una inversión atractiva. Al comparar los precios de la plata con los precios del oro, podemos determinar qué tan barata es la plata. Esto se conoce como la relación oro-plata, y es algo que los comerciantes e inversores experimentados en metales preciosos vigilan para ver dónde oscilará el péndulo a continuación. La relación oro-plata es la cantidad de onzas de plata necesarias para comprar una onza de oro.





Simplemente haga el siguiente cálculo para determinar la relación:



> relación oro-plata = precio del oro / por precio de la plata



Aquí hay un ejemplo, usando el precio de mercado de hoy:



> ~$1,800 (oro) / ~$20 (plata) = ~90 (proporción)



La relación oro-plata ha variado dramáticamente durante el último siglo, con un promedio de 50. Esto significa que para lograr el promedio, la plata debe tener un precio de $34.40, y cualquier comprador que ingrese al mercado hoy obtendrá una ganancia significativa.

*Creciente popularidad de la energía renovable y la electrónica*
La demanda de plata está en su punto más alto debido a su uso en una amplia gama de industrias en expansión, incluidas las energías renovables, la energía solar y otras iniciativas ecológicas críticas que abordan el cambio climático. La demanda de plata es más alta que nunca, quizás elevando el precio a más de $100 por onza. La necesidad de plata ha crecido considerablemente desde 1960.

La plata también se usa en la producción de teléfonos móviles, que tienen una gran demanda en todo el mundo porque casi todo el mundo usa uno en su vida diaria. Como resultado de estos factores, se espera que la demanda de plata aumente progresivamente en breve.

*Aumento de la inflación de EE. UU.*
La inflación es uno de los factores más importantes que influyen en el precio de la plata. Durante la crisis inflacionaria de la década de 1970, el precio al contado de la onza de plata se disparó de $12,40 a más de $50 en menos de diez años. El precio actual del metal precioso ha aumentado en más del 400 por ciento. Muchos analistas especularon en la década de 1970 que la plata continuaría subiendo y eventualmente llegaría a $ 100 por onza, y este escenario se está volviendo más plausible hoy en día.





Si nos enfrentamos a otra crisis de inflación en la escala de la década de 1970, la plata puede llegar a $ 100 por onza en mucho menos de una década si se alinean las variables correctas.


*Suministro minero de plata limitado*
Aunque la demanda de plata continúa aumentando, la producción cayó drásticamente durante la epidemia. Muchas minas de plata se vieron obligadas a cerrar y la mayoría de ellas todavía no están operando a su capacidad total.

Aunque recientemente se han implementado nuevos pasos para que muchas de las minas vuelvan a funcionar y funcionen de manera segura, la mayor parte de la producción aún sufre, lo que resulta en una escasez de suministro. El aumento de la demanda y la oferta limitada son signos reveladores de que los precios de la plata pueden subir.

Debido a que la oferta de plata se ha estancado, el aumento de la demanda puede hacer que el precio suba, tal vez a $100 por onza. Si bien la demanda de plata está aumentando, la oferta se ha nivelado, lo que podría impulsar los precios de la plata al alza.


*La invasión rusa de Ucrania y el malestar político global*
Históricamente, los precios de la plata han subido durante tiempos de turbulencia mundial . La guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania afecta a la economía mundial y sus consecuencias ya se están sintiendo en Estados Unidos.

Rusia aporta una cantidad considerable al suministro mundial de metales preciosos, que representa alrededor del 2,6 por ciento de plata, el 15,1 por ciento de platino, el 9,2 por ciento de oro y un increíble 45,6 por ciento de paladio. Debido a que se ha cortado su suministro desde los EE. UU., se espera que el precio de la plata suba.

Taiwán también se considera un país independiente, aunque China considera a Taiwán como parte de su país. Si el conflicto entre China y Taiwán empeora, el precio de la onza de plata podría dispararse a medida que las tensiones políticas se extienden por todo el mundo.


*Desafíos en la cadena de suministro global*
Debido a COVID-19, 2020 verá cambios dramáticos en casi todo. Uno de los efectos de la pandemia ha sido la dificultad de enviar mercancías a todo el mundo. Es posible que muchas industrias tengan que pagar costos más altos por la plata para satisfacer sus objetivos de producción, ya que la cadena de suministro mundial de plata ya no puede proporcionar el metal precioso de la misma manera que antes de la epidemia.

*¿Cuándo puede la plata alcanzar los $100 la onza?*
Para llegar a $100, el precio de la plata tendría que crecer un 400% desde su nivel actual . Aquí hay tres escenarios en los que esto puede ocurrir.

*La inflación se sale de control en 2023.*

La plata alcanzará los $100 por onza más rápido si la inflación se acerca a los dos dígitos en 2022 y 2023. Se espera que la tasa de inflación sea de alrededor del 5 % en 2021. Desde 2008, esta ha sido la tasa de inflación más notable. La inflación probablemente aumentará, atrayendo a más inversores a los metales preciosos como refugio.

*Las tasas de inflación subirán en 2025 por la deuda de EE.UU.*

Incluso si se controla la inflación, los inversores deberían estar preocupados por otro riesgo: la deuda estadounidense. La deuda de EE.UU. es de 29 billones de dólares en este momento. Los tenedores de bonos pueden eventualmente obligar a los EE. UU. a pagarles una tasa de interés más alta. Tasas de interés más altas, rendimientos bursátiles más débiles y una carrera hacia el oro y la plata podrían resultar de esto.

*Los metales preciosos superan a las acciones durante la década de 2030.*

Finalmente, es posible que el mercado de valores simplemente se caliente, lo que incita a los inversores a buscar productos que hayan tenido un rendimiento inferior durante la década anterior. Esto puede animar a los inversores a considerar la plata. Esto podría ser una repetición de las décadas de 1970 y 2000, cuando la plata superó al mercado de valores de EE. UU.

*Preguntas frecuentes sobre el precio de la plata*
*¿Cuál es la cantidad total de plata sobre el suelo?*
Dado que solo hay 6 mil millones de onzas de oro y plata sobre el suelo, la relación de precios debe ser significativa. Todo esta bien.

*¿Las monedas de plata tienen alguna aplicación industrial?*
Se dice que la plata tiene más de 10.000 aplicaciones industriales. Pero, ¿realmente está ahí? Las características únicas de la plata, como su alta conductividad térmica y eléctrica, asegurarán que siga siendo líder en ingeniería industrial y eléctrica.

*¿Cuánto cuesta el oro en comparación con la plata?*
El oro es más valioso que la plata. ¿Por qué llevar 60 onzas de plata cuando una onza de oro es suficiente? El dinero sigue siendo rentable: 55 libras de plata pueden valer hasta 4.500 dólares. La plata se corroe.



*La plata puede proteger su futuro financiero*
El comercio de hoy ocurre en nanosegundos. El desencadenante podría ser un ataque terrorista, una devaluación de la moneda, una caída del mercado o cualquier otro evento económico inesperado. Podría comenzar la carrera inmediata por la protección con metales preciosos, y la oportunidad de adquirirlos podría terminar mucho antes de que la mayoría se dé cuenta. Es posible que los metales simplemente no estén disponibles, prácticamente a cualquier precio.

En resumen, el mercado de la plata es pequeño y la disponibilidad puede desaparecer casi de inmediato.

En este momento, todavía tiene la oportunidad de convertir sus activos en papel a la seguridad de la plata, a precios muy bajos. Con la incertidumbre política y económica global, una alta inflación de cuarenta años y una deuda nacional sin precedentes, la plata brilla como una de las mejores oportunidades, ofreciendo no solo protección sino también reconocimiento por su futuro financiero. ¡Aproveche esta oportunidad limitada ahora!

Llame a los expertos en metales preciosos de American Bullion : *(800) 531-6525* .


----------



## risto mejido (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## ELOS (23 Nov 2022)

Todo estos argumentos están muy bien pero nadie explica por qué a pesar de todo ésto el precio nunca sube.

Aparte de la manipulación de su cotización, no hay más lógica


----------



## risto mejido (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## asqueado (23 Nov 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> También le rogaríamos al señor asqueado no vuelva a plantearnos una deposición en la pantalla.



Sr. Luke I m your father post, , cuando me levantan falsos testimonios e insultos, que es lo habitual ultimamente en este foto, subo lo que tengo a mano, no solo deposiciones, si no lo que haga falta, pero lo mejor es el ignore, gana uno en salud.


----------



## IvanRios (23 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Todo estos argumentos están muy bien pero nadie explica por qué a pesar de todo ésto el precio nunca sube.
> 
> Aparte de la manipulación de su cotización, no hay más lógica



En efecto, manipulación pura y dura para que la masa no "detecte" que el "dinero" que almacenan en sus carteras o cuentas es puro humo. Porque si llegara ese caso, todos huirian de la mierda Fiat y se desprenderían de él, y entonces pasaría a valer realmente lo que vale: cero. Y claro está, es lo último que la mafia desea (que la masa ya no confíe y deje de usar su 'dinerito'). Así que manipulación a saco mientras puedan. ¿Y cuáles serán los límites de dicha manipulación? Cuando el material, la plata física (el acceso a ella) que no el humo-papel, comience a escasear. Y va a escasear y a no mucho tardar, a buen seguro que va a escasear entre otras cosas por la misma escasez de diésel.

El sistema económico se está desmoronando ante nuestros ojos y tan solo es el comienzo; pero más: lo que se está desmoronando es mucho más grave: la misma civilización.


----------



## risto mejido (23 Nov 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En efecto, manipulación pura y dura para que la masa no "detecte" que el "dinero" que almacenan en sus carteras o cuentas es puro humo. Porque si llegara ese caso, todos huirian de la mierda Fiat y se desprenderían de él, y entonces pasaría a valer realmente lo que vale: cero. Y claro está, es lo último que la mafia desea (que la masa ya no confíe y deje de usar su 'dinerito'). Así que manipulación a saco mientras puedan. ¿Y cuáles serán los límites de dicha manipulación? Cuando el material, la plata física (el acceso a ella) que no el humo-papel, comience a escasear. Y va a escasear y a no mucho tardar, a buen seguro que va a escasear entre otras cosas por la misma escasez de diésel.
> 
> El sistema económico se está desmoronando ante nuestros ojos y tan solo es el comienzo; pero más: lo que se está desmoronando es mucho más grave: la misma civilización.



algo parecido a esto


----------



## L'omertá (23 Nov 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> En efecto, manipulación pura y dura para que la masa no "detecte" que el "dinero" que almacenan en sus carteras o cuentas es puro humo. Porque si llegara ese caso, todos huirian de la mierda Fiat y se desprenderían de él, y entonces pasaría a valer realmente lo que vale: cero. Y claro está, es lo último que la mafia desea (que la masa ya no confíe y deje de usar su 'dinerito'). Así que manipulación a saco mientras puedan. ¿Y cuáles serán los límites de dicha manipulación? Cuando el material, la plata física (el acceso a ella) que no el humo-papel, comience a escasear. Y va a escasear y a no mucho tardar, a buen seguro que va a escasear entre otras cosas por la misma escasez de diésel.
> 
> El sistema económico se está desmoronando ante nuestros ojos y tan solo es el comienzo; pero más: lo que se está desmoronando es mucho más grave: la misma civilización.



Vamos a morir un millón de veces.


----------



## Tichy (23 Nov 2022)

Yo he comprado en luzdefaro, como ya te han indicado, cápsulas, bandejas y algún estuche y sin problema. 
También he comprado cápsulas en eldoradocoins. Incluso recuerdo que antes de poner la tienda le he comprado como forero y si pedías solo cápsulas (sin monedas) te lo enviaba con unos portes más económicos. Puedes preguntarle en su web si lo sigue haciendo.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Nov 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Todo estos argumentos están muy bien pero nadie explica por qué a pesar de todo ésto el precio nunca sube.
> 
> Aparte de la manipulación de su cotización, no hay más lógica



También los que pregonan silver a 100 suelen ser vende motos de varia naturaleza

en general periódicos económicos hoy dicen una cosa mañana otra


----------



## asqueado (23 Nov 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Vamos a morir un millón de veces.




Solo se muere una vez, pero hay que hacerlo con dignidad


----------



## Muttley (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Nov 2022)

Ghana plans to buy oil with gold instead of U.S. dollars


Ghana's government is working on a new policy to buy oil products with gold rather than U.S. dollar reserves, Vice-President Mahamudu Bawumia said on Facebook on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## risto mejido (25 Nov 2022)

*esto escrito es una empresa que ofrece inversiones en oro , pero no deja de ser interesante*








Gold’s Climb Amidst Wisdom’s Decline


The media-ignored levels of open fraud and inflationary currency debasement which passes daily for monetary policy (namely monetizing trillions of sovereign debt with trillions of mouse-clicked Dollars) within the FOMC would be comical if not otherwise so tragic in its crippling ripple effect to...




goldswitzerland.com




*El ascenso del oro en medio del declive de la sabiduría*





Por Mateo Piepenburg
23 de noviembre de 2022
Como los últimos titulares de la implosión de FTX nos recuerdan una vez más un mercado politizado y amañado plagado de engaños, la escalada del oro se vuelve más fácil de prever.
Pero primero, un poco de reflexión filosófica...
*Política moderna: alto cargo, poca sabiduría*
A menudo me he referido a la máxima de La Rochefoucauld que afirma que los cargos más altos rara vez, si acaso, los ocupan las mentes más elevadas.
En ninguna parte ha sido esto más evidente que entre los pasillos del edificio Eccles físicamente impresionante pero intelectualmente vacío en la avenida _Constitution_ en Washington DC, donde una larga serie de presidentes de la Fed han estado distorsionando _inconstitucionalmente_ el descubrimiento de precios del mercado libre durante más de un siglo.
Los niveles ignorados por los medios de *fraude abierto* y *degradación inflacionaria de la moneda* que pasa diariamente por la política monetaria (es decir, monetizar billones de deuda soberana con billones de dólares pulsados con el mouse) dentro del FOMC serían cómicos, si no tan trágicos en su *efecto dominó paralizante* para el ciudadano de Main Street.
Desde Greenspan hasta Powell, hemos sido testigos de un *ejemplo tras otro* de *error tras error* y *metedura de pata tras metedura* de pata en todo, desde *la definición errónea de las narrativas de inflación* como "transitorias" hasta *la redefinición de una "recesión* " como no recesiva.
Y todo esto mientras la Reserva Federal (y su equipo de redacción creativa en el BLS) falsifica simultáneamente y deliberadamente las matemáticas en todo, desde datos del *IPC mal informados hasta **estadísticas de empleo U6 artificiales* .
*Reflexionando sobre el Filosóficamente Nobel en medio de lo Administrativamente deshonesto*
Para cualquiera que haya reflexionado sobre los caminos filosóficos (así como la definición esquiva) de la sabiduría (desde los antiguos griegos hasta los europeos pre y posmodernos, los emersonianos románticos, los rusos torturados o los confucianos ilustrados), un rasgo común de la sabiduría a través del tiempo, la cultura y el idioma es la capacidad de admitir y luego aprender del error, ya que el viaje de cualquier hombre está plagado de innumerables oportunidades para el error enseñable.
Sin embargo, cuando se trata de _mea-culpas públicas_ y los grandes momentos de enseñanza de "Me equivoqué", parece que nuestros banqueros centrales y comerciales han fracasado miserablemente.
*¿Banqueros infalibles o punteros excepcionales?*
Los líderes bancarios no solo han asumido poca o ninguna responsabilidad por (o contrición de) sus muchos pecados financieros, políticos y morales (piense en rescates de miles de millones de dólares, un récord de 0 en 10 para el pronóstico de recesión o la creación de la burbuja de activos más grande y apalancada y transferencia de riqueza en la historia), tienen un *talento notable para culpar a* cualquiera (Putin et al) o cualquier cosa (COVID o carbón) excepto a sí mismos o a las *toxinas derivadas* y las *pilas de deudas impagables que* ellos solos crearon...
En resumen, parece que estamos viviendo en una era de grandes cambios, gran agitación y gran riesgo, pero también de muy poca responsabilidad, transparencia y, por lo tanto: _sabiduría_ .
*Niveles sostenidos de mediocridad*
En cambio, de DC a Wall Street, de Tokio a Bruselas, de Canadá a Australia y de Brainard a Draghi, el mundo está cada vez más liderado por figuras (izquierda, derecha y centro) que son capaces, en el mejor de los casos, de poco más que un nivel sostenido de mediocridad y un repertorio pagado en exceso de frases enlatadas y lugares comunes de lectura rápida en lugar de conocimientos económicos reales, franqueza o sabiduría personal.
Esta mediocridad y falta de sabiduría de los altos cargos, por supuesto, se extiende mucho más allá de los centros del poder y los cargos políticos; de hecho, prospera con igual fuerza en el sector privado y en los mercados públicos, como cualquiera que haya rastreado el mundo anterior y posterior a Enron sabrá y sabe...
*Distopía moderna: alta tecnología, poca sabiduría*
En cuanto a los escándalos y titulares más recientes relacionados con la asombrosa explosión en FTX, ya se ha escrito/dicho lo suficiente sobre su impresionante combinación de fraude, apalancamiento y política corrupta (pagada) como para agregar más detalles matemáticos aquí.
Desafortunadamente, las escandalosas intrigas de FTX con el dinero de los inversores (al estilo de Madoff) y el apalancamiento bancario (al estilo de Bear Sterns) no son nada nuevo.
Los pecados más amplios de la banca de reserva fraccionaria, los niveles históricos de deuda y los billones en políticas monetarias con clics de mouse han *asesinado efectivamente al capitalismo honesto* dentro de un *sistema financiero manipulado para quebrar* cuyas consecuencias destructivas superan con creces los titulares de FTX en los últimos tiempos.
Estoy pensando en 1) el MERK envenenado por el apalancamiento, cortesía de Leo Melamed y Alan Greenspan en los años 80, 2) un *intercambio de precios del oro en papel completamente fijo** ,* 3) la era bancaria posterior a Glass-Steagall (guiño a Larry Summers) que convirtió cuentas de depositantes en munición apalancada para los bancos que especulan como fondos de cobertura o 4) el *fraude abierto* (falsificación legalizada) que pasa diariamente por la política monetaria en un banco central cerca de usted.
Como advirtió Henry Ford, si más personas realmente entendieran las prácticas bancarias y los falsos ídolos que se *esconden detrás de máscaras de expertos,* el resultado final sería el caos.
*Patrones de falsos genios*
En cuanto al caos reciente en los C-suites de nuestro liderazgo tecnológico, un patrón igualmente claro y demasiado familiar de millonarios/multimillonarios menores de 30 años (desde *Adam Newman de WeWork* hasta *Mark Zuckerberg de Facebook* o *Sam Bankman-Fried de FTX* ) es el ahora . correlación obvia e _inversa_ entre el llamado “genio tecnológico” y la sabiduría humana básica.
En resumen, tendríamos razón al preguntarnos si nuestro progreso tecnológico moderno y el prestigio de los altos cargos han superado con creces nuestra sabiduría humana.
*Todo piano, sin música*
Como advirtió Antoine de St. Exupery (ya en 1944), el mundo es capaz de producir 1000 pianos por hora pero no puede producir suficientes pianistas dignos para tocarlos.
En resumen, la velocidad de nuestro llamado "progreso" (desde chips de computadora, redes sociales, *ciencia Fauci* y dinero digital hasta cuentas de margen desreguladas) parece haber superado trágicamente la medida filosófica de nuestra sabiduría.
A pesar de algunas excepciones maravillosas de Wall St a Pal Aalto, muchos de nuestros mejores y más brillantes están impulsados por los impulsos atemporales y "demasiado humanos" de la codicia, FOMO y virtudes telegrafiadas/fotografiadas, que señalan un buen trabajo bastante anónimo o un comercio honesto.
Sam Bankman-Fried (SBF), por ejemplo, era un maestro en aparecer como Robin Hood a pesar de tener los instintos de un barón ladrón.
*Autoservicio enmascarado como señalización de virtud*
El resultado final es una “cultura del selfie” literal que, fracturada por la política de identidad, las narrativas de víctimas y el resentimiento sobre la marcha, se ha transformado en una prioridad del “yo” sobre el bien de (o la preocupación genuina por) la mayoría.
Esta tendencia es igualmente cierta en nuestros mercados públicos y privados.
Las leyes morales, legales y económicas se han vuelto cada vez más, digamos... "elásticas" a medida que los pecados y las consecuencias (desde la degradación de la moneda hasta antimonopolio/monopolios y niveles de deuda cancerosos) de una generación se facturan felizmente a la siguiente.
Tales patrones de decencias/reglas ignoradas en las que un Madoff se sienta cómicamente en el directorio de NASDAQ o un SBF enseña irónicamente a un Congreso pagado sobre seguridad criptográfica, son comunes.
Igualmente desconcertante es una población loca por las celebridades que confía su mandato científico a Spike Lee o los consejos criptográficos de Matt Damon. Si uno tiene "éxito" financiero, se supone que es sabio; esa es una suposición peligrosa…
Mientras tanto, los titulares y el cabildeo financiero han reemplazado el ideal del capitalismo genuino con una especie de *neofeudalismo* en el que figuras como Bezos (con un acceso más fácil al capital después de años de violar los principios antimonopolio y las proporciones salariales de los directores ejecutivos a los empleados) se han convertido en parte de una nueva aristocracia en lugar de ejemplos de meritocracia democrática o capitalismo de precio justo.
*Regreso a los mercados: lo que presagia FTX*
Dado el cinismo/realismo anterior que emana de nuestros mercados modernos, todavía hay mucho que podemos deducir sobre la dirección y los riesgos de nuestros mercados actuales.
Por ejemplo, no sorprenderá que el fiasco de FTX ya se haya convertido en una narrativa positiva en lugar de negativa para el campamento de BTC.
En cuanto a las criptomonedas en general y BTC en particular, ya he *escrito* y *hablado* extensamente sobre mis puntos de vista.
Con este fin, y para el comprensible disgusto del campo de las criptomonedas, yo (con razón o sin ella) veo a BTC más como una acción tecnológica/de crecimiento especulativo que como una moneda alternativa viable o una reserva de valor a largo plazo.
Nada sobre la reciente explosión de FTX ha alterado esta opinión.
Una vez más (y podría estar muy fácilmente equivocado), no veo a BTC como dinero, una opinión que parece ser compartida por una gran cantidad de mercados emergentes y bancos centrales que están acumulando cantidades récord de oro físico en lugar de oro invisible. criptos.
Solo digo…
Y para volver a calentar una cita cansada pero precisa de JP Morgan, yo (nosotros) todavía acepto (aceptamos) por completo la noción "bárbara" de que el oro es dinero, el resto es crédito/deuda.


----------



## risto mejido (25 Nov 2022)

*BTC como indicador de mercado*
Sin embargo, independientemente de los puntos de vista, los prejuicios o la opinión de uno sobre las criptomonedas, el precio de Bitcoin todavía tiene una gran relevancia para los mercados modernos, incluidos los mercados del oro.
En términos de acciones de EE. UU., por ejemplo, BTC ha sido una métrica de liquidez líder excepcional fuera de los mercados de derivados o los mercados de bonos manipulados por la Reserva Federal.
En otras palabras, los mercados de acciones, bonos e incluso propiedades tienden a comportarse y moverse mucho como BTC se comportó solo un período corto antes.





En resumen, e independientemente de la opinión a favor o en contra de BTC, como clase de activo e indicador de mercado, esta "moneda" sigue siendo claramente importante.
*BTC: ¿Enfermedad local a sistémica?*
Y quizás más al punto: como una clase de activo en _declive_ con billones en pérdidas, BTC, como cualquier activo sangrante en un sistema grotescamente sobreapalancado, realmente importa.
¿Por qué?
Porque la enfermedad local de BTC puede convertirse fácilmente en _sistémica_ .
El riesgo de este diferencial sistémico, por ejemplo, aumentará si hay cada vez menos "compradores de inmersión" para BTC, especialmente cuando los factores de inflación deberían favorecer el activo.
El potencial de una tendencia de oferta tan baja para BTC (basada en temores similares a FTX de intercambios rotos y, por lo tanto *, CONFIANZA rota* ) podría presagiar de manera fácil y precisa un efecto de contagio de oferta baja en los mercados de valores más amplios en general y el sector tecnológico que ya sangra. En particular.
Dicho esto, una generación cada vez más cínica y devastada por la inflación de forasteros hastiados se siente cada vez más acorralada, lo que significa que tienen cada vez menos que perder.
Esta desesperación puede conducir a una mayor desconfianza en el sistema y, por lo tanto, a una mayor compra de BTC como un dedo medio moderno y totalmente comprensible para ese sistema.
Por ahora, esperemos y veamos cuál será la tendencia posterior a FTX para BTC; Personalmente, preveo una eventual (aunque no inmediata) rasgadura en su precio.
*El mercado de bonos importa*
Igualmente, si no más importante, el canary de liquidez actual y decreciente en la mina de carbón BTC, como se indicó anteriormente, ha sido un indicador principal de riesgos de liquidez iguales (y, por lo tanto, de comportamiento decreciente) en los sectores de bonos e inmuebles también.
Con los niveles de deuda de EE. UU. a PIB por encima del precario nivel del 120% y los déficits de EE. UU. aumentando, el Tío Sam necesitará encontrar liquidez en algún lugar para cubrir sus obligaciones de bonos.
Uno no puede enfatizar lo suficiente lo importante que es este mercado de bonos.
*De halcón a paloma: un viento de cola dorado y cervecero*
Y como he estado argumentando desde que Powell se volvió Hawkish, estoy convencido de que tal liquidez finalmente (y solo) se encontrará cuando ese halcón se convierta en paloma y la Fed vuelva al medio desesperado de confiar (trágicamente/adictivamente) en el única fuente de ingresos consistente que tiene, a saber: Un clicker en el edificio Eccles.
Ese "dinero mágico" al que se hace clic con el mouse, por supuesto, tiene ramificaciones inmediatas e inmensas sobre la inflación y la moneda (USD), lo que significa que el pivote tendrá ramificaciones inmediatas e inmensas sobre el precio del oro en USD. 
*Expansión de los déficits: Más vientos de cola para el oro*
Igualmente optimistas para el oro pero igualmente trágicos para los EE. UU. son las recientes (y duplicadas) previsiones de déficit que salen de DC.
Es decir, el Tesoro de los EE. UU. ya ha anunciado los montos de sus préstamos para los próximos 6 meses ($ 1,3 billones), que es una forma indirecta de revelar una duplicación del déficit federal (sobre una base anual) para el mismo período.
Para mí, las implicaciones de tales niveles de deuda adicionales son *matemáticas* más que cínicas o políticas.
Es decir, el Tío Sam simplemente no puede pagar *montones* de deuda cada vez mayores de esta vergonzosa magnitud a menos que las tasas de interés sean decididamente negativas en lugar de dolorosamente positivas.
Expresado aún más claramente, a todos los deudores les encanta (y, por lo tanto, eventualmente ingenian) que las tasas de inflación sean más altas que las tasas de interés.
Y dado que el Tío Sam (y la Reserva Federal) no solo están poderosamente distorsionados, sino que tienen un control poderoso, uno puede predecir fácilmente lo que haría y hará cualquier truco de política todopoderoso pero *acorralado por la deuda* cuando nos tropecemos con 2023, a saber: Buscar más inflación y tasas más bajas mientras que simultáneamente se *subestima la inflación* en al menos un 50%.
¿Cómo es eso para la construcción de confianza, la sabiduría y la rendición de cuentas del banco central?
Al final, a medida que la sabiduría muere desde arriba y, por lo tanto, la confianza se pudre desde adentro a medida que aumenta la inflación y las tasas reales se vuelven cada vez más negativas, el oro hará lo que siempre hace en entornos creados por el hombre, es decir, subir hacia el norte como el USD, ahora respaldado artificialmente. al subir las tasas, se hunde dramáticamente hacia el sur _una vez que esas tasas van moderadamente en la misma dirección_ .
*Bonos en mora, bonos del Tesoro hundidos, oro en alza*
Por supuesto, tan pronto como el mercado se dé cuenta colectivamente de que los bonos de _rendimiento negativo_ (el instrumento histórico de todos los regímenes empapados de deuda y, por lo tanto, en quiebra) son bonos en _incumplimiento_ de pago , el interés de los inversores en los bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. caerá mientras que el interés en el oro aumentará, como _ya_ está sucediendo. el caso:





Los cínicos, por supuesto, podrían decir que $ 260 mil millones en oro es una cantidad insignificante en comparación con otras clases de activos.
Punto justo.
*Oro: reprimido hoy, precio razonable mañana*
Pero aquí está el problema: los bancos centrales están (y han estado) suprimiendo _intencionalmente el oro de papel_ para recibir más entregas _físicas_ hoy antes de que inevitablemente vuelvan a fijar el precio del oro mañana para recapitalizar sus terribles balances.
Esta tendencia es fácil de ver simplemente porque el juego amañado jugado por los actores rotos descritos anteriormente es tan fácil de predecir como su falta de sabiduría es fácil de medir.
Como Egon y yo hemos comentado a menudo, los bancos centrales son, sin darse cuenta, el mejor amigo del oro, ya que la falta de sabiduría de los banqueros y la abundancia de interés propio en tiempos desesperados hace que sean fáciles de rastrear.
O dicho de manera más sencilla: a medida que el *sistema se vuelve más corrupto* (como siempre ocurre cuando se enfrenta a un muro de deuda y un vacío moral), el oro se vuelve más leal.


----------



## Klapaucius (25 Nov 2022)

Los joyeros que compran oro granalla, a qué precio se lo venden?


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Nov 2022)

Rusia anuncia una nueva arquitectura monetaria en África: Ghana pagará el petróleo con oro


Dos noticias de esta semana que dejan claro que estamos en pleno proceso de reorganización geopolítica que incluye una nueva arquitectura monetaria que sustituya al dólar como medio de pago de la energía (y por extensión del resto de materias primas). Por supuesto, la cosa no queda en África ya...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rory (26 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Los joyeros que compran oro granalla, a qué precio se lo venden?



Spot+1% suele ser lo usual


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Nov 2022)

Es complicado ver de dónde importa China el oro en las cantidades que lo hace ya que no da información al respecto por lo que hay que acudir a fuentes indirectas, rusas en este caso:









Russian gold supplies to China up 80% in import value in 10M 2022


Russia is the tenth gold supplier to China in terms of import value




tass.com





_Las importaciones chinas de oro ruso aumentaron un 80 % interanual y alcanzaron los 329,9 millones de dólares, según datos de la Administración Principal de Aduanas de China analizados por TASS.

Las entregas en octubre alcanzaron un récord de $124,3 millones y representaron más de un tercio del volumen total suministrado en los últimos diez meses. Los suministros de agosto (108,8 millones de dólares) mantuvieron el récord anterior.

Esto se refiere al oro en bruto, incluido el oro con revestimiento de platino galvanizado y el metal precioso en forma de polvo o medio procesado. No se indican los datos físicos del oro importado.

*Rusia es el décimo proveedor de oro de China en términos de valor de importación. Los tres primeros puestos los ocupan Suiza ($26,54 mil millones), Canadá ($9,66 mil millones) y Sudáfrica ($7,66 mil millones).*

Las importaciones de oro de China desde Rusia ascendieron a $236,88 millones en 2021_

De aquí podemos deducir que hasta ahora Rusia apenas exportaba oro a China ya que pese a aumentar un 80% sólo alcanza la décima posición.

Suiza es la refinería mundial y llega oro de todo el mundo pero el resto son importaciones directamente de países productores posiblemente de las minas que ha ido comprando en la última década. Estas minas están bien distribuidas geográficamente viendo que hay muchos países antes que Rusia en la lista.

Vemos que en segunda posición está Canadá, un país del bloque anglosajón que se arrepintió de hacerlo, incluso rompiendo los acuerdos firmados argumentando que era por seguridad nacional:



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/canada-china-tmac-1.5851305



No es tan sencillo lo de romper acuerdos ya que aunque no se hable apenas de ello, hay tribunales de arbitraje internacionales para esos temas. Estos tribunales, por ejemplo, han dado la razón a Rusia respecto a vender el petróleo en rublos al considerar razón de causa mayor al tener bloqueado el acceso a otras divisas por las sanciones implementadas a través del SWIFT:









Court finds decree on payment in rubles force majeure, says Gazprom Export


Moreover, the tribunal declared the decree by the Russian president dated March 31, 2022, on the shift to payments for gas in rubles a force-majeure circumstance under the contract, confirming the legality of suspension of gas deliveries if the buyer fails to pay in rubles




tass.com





Por último dejo aquí unas declaraciones de Putin:









Putin calls for creating international payment system independent of interference


According to the Russian leader, global financial institutions should reflect the realities of the multipolar world and be based on open democratic principles




tass.com




_
Putin llama a crear un sistema de pago internacional independiente de la interferencia
Según el líder ruso, las instituciones financieras globales deben reflejar las realidades del mundo multipolar y basarse en principios democráticos abiertos.
MOSCÚ, 24 de noviembre. /TASS/. Se puede crear un sistema independiente de pagos internacionales basado en la moneda digital y las tecnologías blockchain, dijo el jueves el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

"Es posible crear un nuevo sistema de pagos internacionales basado en tecnologías de moneda digital y registros distribuidos, mucho más conveniente, pero al mismo tiempo completamente seguro para los participantes e independiente de la interferencia de bancos y terceros", dijo Putin.

Según él, las instituciones financieras globales deben reflejar las realidades del mundo multipolar y basarse en principios democráticos abiertos. "En las condiciones de las restricciones ilegítimas actuales, los asentamientos son una de las líneas de ataque", dijo Putin. “El sistema de pago internacional actual es costoso, y su sistema de cuentas corresponsales y su regulación están controlados por un pequeño grupo de estados y empresas financieras”, dijo._

Entiendo que propone un nuevo sistema de validación de las diferentes divisas digitales que están implementando los estados. Este sistema de validación estaría basado en una blockchain ya que está tecnología dificulta, si la validación de transacciones está bien diseñada, que ningún actor pueda controlar el proceso a la vez que permite una auditoría pública de las transacciones que dificulta trampear el sistema.

No hay que confundir la tecnología blockchain con Bitcoin que es el primer prototipo de dicha tecnología. La tecnología blockchain tiene las aplicaciones mencionadas anteriormente: permite auditar una base de datos sobre la que nadie tiene el control efectivo sobre lo que se válida o no en ella. 

La tecnología es util su los tokens que utiliza la base de datos están referidas a algo, en este caso divisas digitales. Los tokens de las infinitas bases de datos que se pueden crear con la tecnología blockchain no tienen valor por si mismos, más allá de la creencia de los inversores de las diferentes criptos sin respaldo que han ido apareciendo desde Bitcoin.

Como digo, no hay que confundir Bitcoin con la tecnología en la que se basa. Las criptos sin respaldo siguen prohibidas en Rusia.


----------



## L'omertá (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Furillo (27 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo creéis que va a afectar la normativa ISO 20022 al sistema de pagos internacional SWIFT, y por extensión a los metales?


----------



## FranMen (27 Nov 2022)

Crónicas del ayer: los ladrones que se llevaron 200 kilos de oro de un hotel


El mayor robo de joyas



www.lavozdealmeria.com


----------



## Furillo (28 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Crónicas del ayer: los ladrones que se llevaron 200 kilos de oro de un hotel
> 
> 
> El mayor robo de joyas
> ...



Probablemente esas maletas se quedaron el hotel unos cuantos días, hasta que el asunto se enfrió.


----------



## FranMen (28 Nov 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Probablemente esas maletas se quedaron el hotel unos cuantos días, hasta que el asunto se enfrió.



¿Seguro?


----------



## OBDC (28 Nov 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Probablemente esas maletas se quedaron el hotel unos cuantos días, hasta que el asunto se enfrió.



La pregunta es si llegaron al hotel. No tiene mucha lógica una maleta rodando por un hotel con esos valores cuando en un furgón blindado con menos llevan guardias armados 
Da la sensación que alguien quería que fueran robadas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Pintxen (28 Nov 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es cómo dejas las maletas sin vigilancia en la habitación y se va a comer tan tranquilo... Supongo que en los casos en que uno lleva una carga tan valiosa cabe la posibilidad de contratar seguridad privada y armada, no?


----------



## Ozymandias (28 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> ¿Seguro?



Esa es la clave, cobrar del seguro xd


----------



## vanderwilde (29 Nov 2022)

Nunca le habéis puesto música al hilo...


----------



## L'omertá (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Atolladero (1 Dic 2022)

Calentando motores, despegamos....ayer el Powell dio el pistoletazo de salida.


----------



## ELOS (1 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Calentando motores, despegamos....ayer el Powell dio el pistoletazo de salida.



En realidad, se le disparó el arma. Como las últimas 5 veces


----------



## Atolladero (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## jkaza (2 Dic 2022)

Viendo vídeos como los de este tío, cuesta creer que la India vaya a poner en apuros al Comex


----------



## risto mejido (2 Dic 2022)

*parece que la subida de tipos no va a ser como preveian los mercados de alta y eso afecta al precio del oro*









Gold hits 5-month high on growing hopes of Fed rate pivot By Investing.com


Gold hits 5-month high on growing hopes of Fed rate pivot




www.investing.com





*Oro toca máximo de 5 meses ante crecientes esperanzas de cambio de tipos de la Fed*

_




_Coronavirus hace 14 horas (01 de diciembre de 2022 02:28 p. m. ET)
_5_








© Reuters.

XAU/USD
-0.15%

Oro
-0.09%

XAG/USD
-0.21%

DX
-0.08%

Plata
+0.30%

US10Y...
+0.08%

Por Barani Krishnan
Investing.com -- Después de 15 semanas de estar atrapado en las garras de un precio de 1.700 dólares o menos, el oro se liberó para alcanzar un máximo de cinco meses por encima de los 1.800 dólares la onza el jueves, ya que la disminución de la inflación y el crecimiento del empleo en EE. Las tasas de reserva aumentan a partir de ahora.
El contrato de referencia de febrero de futuros de oro de EE. UU . se liquidó en 1.815,20 dólares la onza en el Comex de Nueva York, aumentando 55,30 dólares, o un 3,1%, en el día. El pico de la sesión fue de $1818,25, marcando un máximo desde los $1830 del 30 de junio.
El precio al contado del oro , que algunos operadores siguen más de cerca que los futuros, se situó en 1.800,62 dólares la onza a las 14:10 ET (19:10 GMT). El máximo del oro al contado para el día fue de 1.803,99 dólares.
El índice del dólar , que enfrenta al dólar contra el euro, el yen, la libra, el dólar canadiense, la corona sueca y el franco suizo, cayó a un mínimo de tres meses y medio de 104,578 por la creciente posibilidad de un giro de la tasa de la Fed.
Mientras tanto, los rendimientos de los bonos referenciados a la nota del Tesoro a 10 años cayeron a un mínimo de tres meses de 3.54%.
Fue un vuelo notable para los alcistas del oro, que habían visto cómo el precio al contado pasaba de un mínimo de $1616 a apenas $1804 (un aumento de $188) en menos de 30 días.
El oro comenzó diciembre con una primavera, subiendo un 3% después de la ganancia del 7% de noviembre. Antes de eso, el metal amarillo había bajado siete meses seguidos, cayendo desde un máximo histórico cercano a los 2.080 dólares a 1.618 dólares.
La plata, que a menudo sigue la dirección del oro, también repuntó con fuerza en diciembre, con el contrato de futuros de referencia en Comex alcanzando un máximo de siete meses de 22,94 dólares, mientras que la plata al contado alcanzó un hito similar con 22,74 dólares. La plata ha subido un 5% en lo que va del mes después de subir casi un 14% en noviembre.
“Después de meses y meses de cotizar lateralmente y en números rojos, parece que de repente nos dirigimos a las carreras de oro y plata”, dijo Phillip Streible, estratega jefe de mercado de Blue Line Futures en Chicago. “La palabra en la calle es 'compre metales preciosos a toda costa' porque la Fed finalmente va a hacer el pivote.
“Sin embargo, queda por ver hasta dónde llegaremos con ambos, porque direccionalmente, nunca se puede saber con seguridad con estos dos. Dicho esto, el período de diciembre a febrero es un momento estacionalmente más fuerte para el oro, por lo que hay muchas cosas positivas en juego aquí”, agregó Streible.
Sunil Kumar Dixit, estratega técnico jefe de SKCharting.com, estuvo de acuerdo con Streible.
“Los alcistas del oro deberán tener cuidado porque, en términos de gráficos, se pueden ver algunas reservas de ganancias en estas alturas”, dijo Dixit.
Pero el impulso también podría llevar al metal amarillo a los niveles vistos a principios de año, cuando se disparó a cerca de máximos históricos de más de $2,000 en abril, dijo.
“Por el momento, la resistencia semanal del oro al contado se sitúa en 1.806 dólares. Se necesita un cierre semanal por encima de $1806 como afirmación de un mayor ascenso al próximo recorrido decisivo de 1830 y 1842".
El repunte del oro se produjo cuando la inflación estadounidense y los indicadores de crecimiento del empleo disminuyeron mientras la economía se expandía, allanando el camino para que la Fed adoptara aumentos de tasas más pequeños.
El índice de gastos de consumo personal , un indicador de inflación conocido como "PCE" y seguido de cerca por la Fed, creció a una tasa anual del 6% en octubre frente a un crecimiento del 6,3% en el año hasta septiembre, dijo el jueves el Departamento de Comercio.
El crecimiento del empleo, al que se atribuye la inflación galopante en Estados Unidos, también ha comenzado a disminuir.
Los empleadores estadounidenses eliminaron 76.835 puestos de trabajo en noviembre, un 127% más que en octubre y cinco veces más que hace un año, dijo el jueves el rastreador de empleo privado Challenger, Gray & Christmas, Inc.
Antes de eso, el procesador de nóminas ADP dijo que los empleadores del sector privado en los Estados Unidos crearon alrededor de 127.000 puestos de trabajo en noviembre, el menor en casi dos años.
El mercado laboral ha sido el gigante de la economía estadounidense durante los últimos dos años, encabezando su recuperación de la pandemia de coronavirus que estalló en 2020.
El desempleo entre los estadounidenses alcanzó un máximo histórico del 14,8 % en abril de 2020, con la pérdida de unos 20 millones de puestos de trabajo tras el brote de COVID-19. Desde entonces, el informe de nóminas no agrícolas del Departamento de Trabajo ha informado de cientos de miles de nuevos puestos de trabajo cada mes. La tasa nacional de desempleo se ha mantenido durante casi un año por debajo del nivel del 4% que la Reserva Federal define como empleo máximo. Las ganancias promedio por hora en EE. UU. también han aumentado sin parar desde junio de 2021.
Sin embargo, para noviembre, la tendencia puede haber comenzado a cambiar, ya que se espera que el Departamento de Trabajo emita el viernes un informe de nóminas no agrícolas con solo alrededor de 200,000 nuevos empleos, en lo que sería el aumento mensual más pequeño desde diciembre de 2020.
La desaceleración del crecimiento del PCE y del empleo se produjo después de que los datos del miércoles sobre el Producto Interno Bruto , que mide la economía, mostraran una expansión del 2,9 % en el tercer trimestre, luego de una contracción del 1,6 % en el segundo trimestre y un crecimiento del 0,6 % en el primero.
La inflación, medida por el Índice de Precios al Consumidor , o IPC, se expandió un 7,7% durante el año hasta octubre, creciendo a su ritmo más lento en nueve meses después de alcanzar un máximo de 9,1% durante los 12 meses hasta junio.
La caída de la inflación se produjo después de las incesantes subidas de tipos de interés por parte de la Fed, que ha sumado 375 puntos básicos a los tipos desde marzo. Antes de eso, las tasas alcanzaron un máximo de solo 25 puntos básicos, ya que el banco central las redujo a casi cero después del brote mundial de COVID-19 en 2020.
A pesar de las subidas de tipos tan agresivas , la inflación sigue siendo más de tres veces superior a los niveles preferidos por el banco central, que ha prometido que el IPC volverá a su objetivo del 2% anual.
El presidente de la Fed, Jerome Powell, dijo el miércoles que el banco central podría comenzar a reducir el ritmo de las subidas de tipos en Estados Unidos a partir de diciembre, pero que no detendrá su endurecimiento monetario porque la inflación sigue creciendo muy por encima de los niveles deseados.
Después de cuatro aumentos consecutivos gigantescos de 75 puntos básicos entre junio y noviembre, los mercados esperan que la Fed imponga un aumento menor de 50 puntos básicos en su próxima decisión sobre las tasas el 14 de diciembre.


----------



## YoArnold83 (2 Dic 2022)

Ya somos un poco más ricos los que tenemos oro.


----------



## Gusman (2 Dic 2022)

YoArnold83 dijo:


> Ya somos un poco más ricos los que tenemos oro.



Rico es el que no tiene que preocuparse por el precio del oro.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (2 Dic 2022)

WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im Oktober


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Oktober 2022 berücksichtigt. Die Zentralbanken traten... - Veroeffentlicht am 02.12.2022




www.goldseiten.de





Compras de los bancos centrales reportadas al WGC en el mes de octubre:

Emiratos Árabes Unidos: +9,3 toneladas
Turquía: +8,9 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +8,7 toneladas
Kazajistán: +2,6 toneladas
India: +0,9 toneladas 
Qatar: +0,8 toneladas 
Francia: +0,1 toneladas 

No se reportan ventas.


----------



## Atolladero (2 Dic 2022)

Atentos que esta es la buena. ¡Ved ojos incrédulos como se desatan las fuerzas de la naturaleza y arrasan con todo lo falso y superfluo!


----------



## AU10KAG1K (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caracol (4 Dic 2022)

Muy parado esto. 
Por el contrario, esta semana promete.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2022)

Prometer hajjjta meter...


----------



## Saviero (4 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im Oktober
> 
> 
> Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Oktober 2022 berücksichtigt. Die Zentralbanken traten... - Veroeffentlicht am 02.12.2022
> ...



Por si a alguien le interesa, hoy he visto un documental bastante reciente (ya que hablan de la pandemia en pasado) y los árabes no están siendo honestos con la cantidad de oro que están comprado a minas ilegales de zonas en conflicto de Africa, básicamente no hay controles en los aeropuertos de Dubái y se funde todo lo que lleven.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Dic 2022)

Gracias por traer el vídeo.


Saviero dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, hoy he visto un documental bastante reciente (ya que hablan de la pandemia en pasado) y los árabes no están siendo honestos con la cantidad de oro que están comprado a minas ilegales de zonas en conflicto de Africa, básicamente no hay controles en los aeropuertos de Dubái y se funde todo lo que lleven.



La operación militar francesa (con apoyo española entre otros) en la zona del Sahel tenía, entre otros objetivos, el control de la minería de oro:









Putin vence la batalla de la información en Malí (I)


En las calles de Bamako se respira un ambiente festivo frente a la retirada francesa




www.larazon.es





_“¿Crees casualidad que los franceses tuvieran una base en Kidal? ¿Precisamente en la ubicación exacta de una de las minas de oro más importantes de nuestro país?”_

Tras 260 muertos, los franceses se retiraron parcialmente en marzo de 2020 (y definitivamente dos años después) y presumiblemente perdieron el control sobre la minería de oro de la zona.

Aproximadamente desde el momento en que empiezan a perder el control sobre el terreno, comienza el enfrentamiento entre Dubái y la LBMA cuyo telón de fondo es el destino del oro africano:









In Ongoing Saga, Dubai Stands its Ground with the LBMA - Ronan Manly


Following LBMA threats against the Dubai gold market, Dubai & UAE are now fighting back with proactive initiatives as well as LBMA criticism.




www.bullionstar.com





Se ve que cuando Gran controlaba el destino de ese oro, no había conflictos, ni minería ilegal, ni explora laboral... Se ve que algún mercado del oro lo necesita ya que sus reservas no paran de disminuir desde hace un par de años y no tienen físico para cubrir todo el oro-papel que emite. Ante el fracaso sobre el terreno, parece que optaron por legislar para tratar de evitar que el oro de África se vaya a Dubái en vez de a Londres.

Es también interesante un par de cosas que comenta el vídeo:

1. Rusia es compradora de oro, lo cual desmonta la narrativa de que las sanciones económicas iban a impedir que Rusia exportase oro. No parece que este exportando mucho, más bien, está importando oro de África por lo que dice el vídeo. Lo cual puede tener que ver con el nuevo marco comercial entre Rusia y África:

Rusia anuncia una nueva arquitectura monetaria en África: Ghana pagará el petróleo con oro

2. El oro no pita en todos los aeropuertos del mundo, parece que en sitios como Dubai no lo hace. Lo cual, sumado a las exenciones en impuestos (el mercado de oro de Dubai está situado en zona franca) y otras facilidades para la custodia hace que Dubái este comiendo terreno al LBMA.

3. Atención a enero de 2023, hay muchas iniciativas que comienzan en esa fecha. El pago de petróleo en oro por parte de Ghana y la digitalización del mercado de oro de Dubai, entre otras:


https://www.arabianbusiness.com/markets/digital-gold-dubai-puts-precious-metal-on-blockchain-network



Otro ejemplo de que el oro se encuentra mucho más presente en la operativa de los bancos centrales de lo que sugiere la narrativa occidental:








Gold Division Proposes to Use Central Bank's Gold Reserves | Sada Elbalad


Mohsen Fawzy, the deputy of the Gold and Precious Metals Division at the Federation of Industries, suggested using Egypt's gold reserves to finance manufacturers at an interest rate of up to 4%, over short periods, as Saudi Arabia and the UAE did.




see.news





El banco central gana intereses prestando oro al sector de la joyería que lo transforma y vende a la población con margen suficiente para devolver el prestamo. No olvidemos que en ese países se compra joyería como inversión. En occidente se prefiere oro de inversión amonedado pero en la mayoría del mundo se prefiere la inversión en forma de joyas. Monedas de inversión o joyas de inversión da lo mismo, es oro de inversión igualmente.

El banco central, en este esquema, señorea con su privilegio de prestar oro para que finalmente la población invierta en oro. Normalmente el señoreaje se hacía con la acuñación de moneda pero ahora se hace señoreaje con la fabricación de joyas de inversión.

Hay muchos cambios en el horizonte, el vídeo los muestra sin querer, si se lee entre líneas.


----------



## FranMen (5 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gracias por traer el vídeo.
> 
> 
> La operación militar francesa (con apoyo española entre otros) en la zona del Sahel tenía, entre otros objetivos, el control de la minería de oro:
> ...



Corrobora lo que pienso, igual que están intentando con Swift, están intentando puentear al COMEX Y LBMA. 
Oriente contra Occidente.
Tengo claro quien ganará, también que no va a ser fácil ni rápido ni que nos va a gustar, aunque seamos metáleros, a los que estamos a este lado del ring.


----------



## FranMen (5 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ver el episodio de Aquí no hay plata. Dos ideas:
-La India está ma, un país pobre con mucha inflación, uno pensaría que la gente estaría muy justa gastando su sueldo en comer pero paradójicamente récord en ahorro en plata. Se entiende si pensamos en su mentalidad: el papel se va al guano así que nos pasamos al verdadero dinero. Eso, a día de hoy, es impensable en la mentalidad occidental, debería estar ocurriendo aquí con inflación de productos básicos real superior al 15%
-Muttley a ver si podrías afinar el cálculo. Está es la idea, si la plata sube, pongamos a 40, en vez de reciclarse el 30% (150) de la plata que se gasta (industria, fotografía aproximadamente 500) se reciclaría, pongamos el ¿80%? llegando a 400 millones de onzas. Además si la plata sube a 40 seguramente se extraiga más (seguramente el cobre and company también subiría) siempre que los precios de extracción se mantuvieran estables. En esta situación el hueco entre oferta y demanda quedaría cubierto. Imagino que ese 80% a 40 $ sería menos pues entonces incluso habría superávit.


----------



## FranMen (5 Dic 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, hoy he visto un documental bastante reciente (ya que hablan de la pandemia en pasado) y los árabes no están siendo honestos con la cantidad de oro que están comprado a minas ilegales de zonas en conflicto de Africa, básicamente no hay controles en los aeropuertos de Dubái y se funde todo lo que lleven.



Me parece increíble, en Malí se paga a 50 € el gr y de ahí tiene que ir primero a Dubai, después a Suiza, refundirse para subir a 54 € el gr, ¿sólo un 8% con tantas vueltas?
Una duda, imagino que, aunque en origen sea gris, cuando pasa por Dubai y por Suiza se blanquea y cuenta en el pool de extracción anual. De esas 500 toneladas pocas se quedan en el camino. Lo que si puede ser es que no entren como extracción si no como reciclado. Seguramente a esas 500 se le debe sumar una cantidad algo menor de otras zonas como Brasil, Venezuela...


----------



## Muttley (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (7 Dic 2022)

China meldet seit Jahren wieder Goldkauf; Reserven um 32 Tonnen aufgestockt!


Das chinesische Devisenamt SAFE veröffentlichte kürzlich die aktuellen Angaben zum offiziellen Stand der Gold- und Devisenreserven der Volksrepublik China per Ende November 2022. Demnach sind die Goldbestände des Landes im vorletzten Monat des Jahres... - Veroeffentlicht am 07.12.2022




www.goldseiten.de





China anuncia un aumento de sus reservas oficiales de oro en 32 toneladas en noviembre.

Veremos si es una compra puntual o si va a ser la norma en los próximos tiempos. Es probable que les interese meter un poco de presión sobre el precio del oro. En cualquier caso, están enviando una poderosa señal al mercado, veremos como reacciona éste en los próximos meses...


----------



## Marco Porcio (7 Dic 2022)

Creéis en este hilo que pudiera ser que el aumento de compra de oro por bancos centrales este año se debe al hecho de que saben que próximamente habrá o guerra o algo parecido? Es una de las hipótesis pero cuanta gente lo cree realmente?


----------



## ELOS (7 Dic 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Creéis en este hilo que pudiera ser que el aumento de compra de oro por bancos centrales este año se debe al hecho de que saben que próximamente habrá o guerra o algo parecido? Es una de las hipótesis pero cuanta gente lo cree realmente?



Es una de las muchas posibilidades.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Dic 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Creéis en este hilo que pudiera ser que el aumento de compra de oro por bancos centrales este año se debe al hecho de que saben que próximamente habrá o guerra o algo parecido? Es una de las hipótesis pero cuanta gente lo cree realmente?



Guerra...de pijamas...


----------



## Muttley (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## FranMen (8 Dic 2022)

¿Ya ha salido el merchandising del dragón?
Tómate el café en la taza del dragón mientras disfrutas del vídeo de la semana


----------



## Atolladero (8 Dic 2022)

Me interesan vuestras opiniones sobre este vídeo de Panda Stacker.


----------



## ELOS (8 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Me interesan vuestras opiniones sobre este vídeo de Panda Stacker.



Expone una versión demasiado positiva sobre las CBDC y básicamente nos llama Negacionistas a los que sospechamos del verdadero uso que darían nuestras queridas Élites.
Vamos, que echa un tufo a "oficial" que apesta.

Aunque en sí, su versión tiene lógica y criterio.
Algunos no saben que muchos ya estamos escaldados desde hace un par de años.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Me interesan vuestras opiniones sobre este vídeo de Panda Stacker.



De acuerdo prácticamente en todo. Las CBDCs basadas en un blockchain auditable públicamente para dificultar que se creen tokens sin respaldo (de oro) van a establecer un patrón oro 2.0

China anunció su intención de crear un yuan digital que fuera posible utilizarlo fuera de sus fronteras. Viendo su política y declaraciones a través de sus medios, además, es probable que esté respaldado por oro.

Cuando lo anunció en 2014, empezó una carrera de los bancos centrales para emitir sus propias divisas digitales ante el riesgo de perder soberanía monetaria si sus divisas eran repudiadas a favor del yuan digital.

Todos menos EEUU que hasta hace poco no vio necesidad. No vio necesidad porque tenía otro proyecto que había empezado a promocionar *en 2011* a través de sus medios con las ideas básicas sobre el descubrimiento de "oro digital" que han calado en el imaginario popular:



En los últimos 10 años hay casi 1500 entradas en la CNN promocionando Bitcoin. La psicología inversa que utilizan es lo que la gente repite: bitcoin es la única forma de evitar el control por parte de los bancos centrales y las CBDCs (aunque hasta hace poco EEUU no se estuviera planteando tal posiblidad por lo que el miedo está dirigido al yuan digital chino y al resto de países en la carrera por sacar sus propias CBDCs).

En mi opinión, la apuesta de la fed y el motivo por el que hasta hace poco no ha visto necesidad de desarrollar su propia CBDC hasta hace poco es el bitcoin que antes de ser promocionado se habían minado la mitad de ellos a coste cero bajo el pseudónimo de "Nakamoto". Los motivos de ese cambio al respecto se deben al hecho de que el "minado" se realiza en occidente (está prohibido en gran parte del mundo) y su coste energético supone un problema en el contexto actual en el que Rusia ha puesto en marcha su sistema monetario de exportar en rublos que se consiguen con oro.

El proyecto de la Libra de Facebook se lo cepillaron antes de nacer, no le concedo tanta importancia como Panda ni creo que fuera la apuesta de la fed. Viendo la promoción en la prensa libre sobre el "oro digital que te salva de los bancos centrales" su apuesta es (o era) está:


----------



## ELOS (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De acuerdo prácticamente en todo. Las CBDCs basadas en un blockchain auditable públicamente para dificultar que se creen tokens sin respaldo (de oro) van a establecer un patrón oro 2.0
> 
> China anunció su intención de crear un yuan digital que fuera posible utilizarlo fuera de sus fronteras. Viendo su política y declaraciones a través de sus medios, además, es probable que esté respaldado por oro.
> 
> ...



Cuál sería tu opinión respecto al anonimato y al supuesto fin de la libertad del usuario?


----------



## LadyBug (8 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Me interesan vuestras opiniones sobre este vídeo de Panda Stacker.



Yo comente el video aquí:

Identidad Digital + CBDC (Dinero Digital de los Bancos Centrales) = Sistema de Control.

Me falta por añadir que todo sistema digital es vulnerable y que no existe 100% de seguridad ni en blockchain.

Se rumorea desde hace mucho tiempo que los nuevos ordenadores cuánticos y con IA son capaces de desencriptarlos. No tengo uno, pero no me extrañaría nada porque todo sistema de encriptación se va quedando obsoleto rápidamente.

Además, también he leído por aquí un comentario muy acertado que explica muy bien porque las CBDC no son monedas fiduciarias:

*Tema mítico* : - Un poco de Economía....Los burócratas que ahora quieren imponer las CBDC en nuestras vidas no te han explicado sus verdaderas ventajas?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Cuál sería tu opinión respecto al anonimato y al supuesto fin de la libertad del usuario?



El dinero digital actual permite hacer todo lo que se le achaca a las CBDCs. No es anónimo, es trazable y puede ser utilizado para poner fin a la libertad del usuario para disponer de éste o dirigir su consumo allí donde quiera la autoridad monetaria de turno.

Para todo ello no es necesaria una CBDC basada en una blockchain por lo que ese no es su objetivo. Lo que permite la blockchain es una auditoría pública del token lo cual si que resulta novedoso y, en mi opinión, ese es el motivo real del interés de China en promocionar el yuan digital y el motivo por el que el resto de países están obligados a seguir los mismos pasos sacando sus propios tokens auditables públicamente.

Si ese token auditable públicamente se respalda con oro se acompañaría con una auditoría periodica del oro físico de su emisor. Es difícil trampear este el sistema y obliga a todos los países a poner las cartas sobre la mesa, es decir, a auditar públicamente el oro que respaldan sus tokens monetarios auditables públicamente (eso son las CBDCs)

Las CBDCs al igual que el dinero digital actual no son anónimas. Lo que es anónimo es su contraparte física, monedas y billetes con valor nominal superior al valor real, en el caso del dinero fiat y, en el caso de CBDCs respaldadas en oro, sería el oro físico su contraparte anónima.

Surge una pregunta, si con el dinero fiat se puede hacer todo lo que se atribuye a las CBDCs, porqué no se hace actualmente?

En mi opinión, si se hicieran muchas de las cosas que se sugiere que harán sistemáticamente con las CBDCs, esa forma de dinero sería repudiado y reemplazado por alternativas monetarias que impidieran aplicar dichas medidas.

El dinero cumple una función social y para ello tiene que cumplir un serie de requisitos. Si alguien intenta imponer como dinero algo que no sirve como tal hay dos opciones: o la sociedad lo repudia o es sociedad colapsa si no tiene una forma de dinero capaz de cumplir con su cometido de forma eficaz.

Este hecho, *la necesidad de un dinero funcional, es lo que nos libra de una tiranía monetaria absoluta* o al menos la limita en el tiempo ya que las sociedades que usan un dinero disfuncional acaban teniendo que corregir sus errores o siendo sustituidas por sociedades con una forma de dinero capaz de cumplir con su función.

Ahora estamos como estamos por culpa de una forma de dinero disfuncional ya que es incapaz de cumplir con el requisito de ser una reserva de valor (en breve un 99% de pérdida de valor respecto al oro desde 1971).

Por último, la forma de dinero que se usa afecta a la sociedad en todos sus aspectos, desde sus instituciones al comportamiento económico de los actores. Vienen grandes cambios con las CBDCs y creo y espero que van a ser a mejor.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, si se hicieran muchas de las cosas que se sugiere que harán sistemáticamente con las CBDCs, esa forma de dinero sería repudiado y reemplazado por alternativas monetarias que impidieran aplicar dichas medidas.



La gente claro que va a tragar con las CBDC. Aquí la sartén por el mango la tiene el estado con las obligaciones contables y tributarias, por tanto olvidaos de que las empresas paguen sueldos en bitcoin o monedas de plata (a no ser que se la quieran jugar con una caja B, lo cual para cualquier negocio va a ser mucho más difícil). 

Otra cosa es que nuestro mundo B (chapuzas, drogas, estraperlo contra el racionamiento climático, sobornos) se vaya a mover con criptomonedas descentralizadas, que es lo que veo más probable. Es decir, el efectivo sería reemplazado por criptomonedas como Bitcoin o Monero para todas estas operaciones.

Lo difícil será pasar de CBDC a cripto y viceversa, supongo que si siguen dejando las microtransacciones P2P (límites estilo Bizum para la compra-venta de segunda mano) las personas lo usarán para convertir pequeñas cantidades según sus necesidades. 

No veo a una proporción sustancial de la población usando MPs para transaccionar, aunque sí usándolos como reserva de valor y en algunas transacciones gordas de objetos físicos en los que la exactitud de las cantidades y la verificación física de los bienes no sean un problema. Eso sí, como nuestros los gobiernos quieran ir más allá e ilegalizar la tenencia de oro para que este no pueda competir con el dinero fiat como reserva de valor (tipo Gold Reserve Act de EEUU) lo que vamos a tener es mucho movimiento entre criptos y MPs, en vez del intercambio legal entre MPs y CBDC.

Pero vamos, que lo mismo me equivoco, los gobiernos consiguen su objetivo al 100% y nos cierran todas las puertas y ventanas.


----------



## IvanRios (8 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Expone una versión demasiado positiva sobre las CBDC y básicamente nos llama Negacionistas a los que sospechamos del verdadero uso que darían nuestras queridas Élites.
> Vamos, que echa un tufo a "oficial" que apesta.



Versión positiva o incluso ingenua.

Efectivamente, el sistema que pretenden imponer es el del racionamiento de todo, primero, en base tu huella de carbono, y segundo, en función de tu buen comportamiento (siendo el primer ensayo en la plandemia: obedeces, puedes pasar; eres disidente, te quedas fuera; ensayo que obtuvo por cierto un resultado muy satisfactorio); y en todo esto, las CBDC serán la herramienta para lograr dichos objetivos y el control total junto con la ID (que también viene de camino y que seguro entusiasmará a los mismos ingenuos a los que entusiasman las CBDC). Y además es que con las CBDC, a diferencia del efectivo y como señala el presidente del BIS, sabrán quien gasta cada billete y en qué (que es lo que pretenden, claro, la dictadura tecnocrática) aunque "se le olvida" decir que, además, les permitirá decidir quién puede gastar y quien no, y hasta cuándo.

Y es que las CBDC, en realidad, vienen para acabar sustituyendo al efectivo, pero más: vienen para transformar la filosofía de lo que ha sido hasta ahora el dinero, pasando este a convertirse en cupos, asignaciones o créditos a la total discreción y arbitrariedad del emisor. O sea, uno de los instrumentos que permitirán, si nada lo remedia, la vigilancia total y esclavitud venidera.


----------



## derepen (8 Dic 2022)

Una pregunta, ¿Alguien sabe el horario del oro en hora de Nueva York? 

¿Ha pasado el premarket o ya ha abierto?


----------



## ELOS (8 Dic 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Versión positiva o incluso ingenua.
> 
> Efectivamente, el sistema que pretenden imponer es el del racionamiento de todo, primero, en base tu huella de carbono, y segundo, en función de tu buen comportamiento (siendo el primer ensayo en la plandemia: obedeces, puedes pasar; eres disidente, te quedas fuera; ensayo que obtuvo por cierto un resultado muy satisfactorio); y en todo esto, las CBDC serán la herramienta para lograr dichos objetivos y el control total junto con la ID (que también viene de camino y que seguro entusiasmará a los mismos ingenuos a los que entusiasman las CBDC). Y además es que con las CBDC, a diferencia del efectivo y como señala el presidente del BIS, sabrán quien gasta cada billete y en qué (que es lo que pretenden, claro, la dictadura tecnocrática) aunque "se le olvida" decir que, además, les permitirá decidir quién puede gastar y quien no, y hasta cuándo.
> 
> Y es que las CBDC, en realidad, vienen para acabar sustituyendo al efectivo, pero más: vienen para transformar la filosofía de lo que ha sido hasta ahora el dinero, pasando este a convertirse en cupos, asignaciones o créditos a la total discreción y arbitrariedad del emisor. O sea, uno de los instrumentos que permitirán, si nada lo remedia, la vigilancia total y esclavitud venidera.



Además de poder poner caducidad, es decir la imposibilidad de poder ahorrar y por consiguiente invertir y prosperar. Aunque actualmente ya lo están haciendo con el cash vía inflación


----------



## risto mejido (8 Dic 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> La gente claro que va a tragar con las CBDC. Aquí la sartén por el mango la tiene el estado con las obligaciones contables y tributarias, por tanto olvidaos de que las empresas paguen sueldos en bitcoin o monedas de plata (a no ser que se la quieran jugar con una caja B, lo cual para cualquier negocio va a ser mucho más difícil).
> 
> Otra cosa es que nuestro mundo B (chapuzas, drogas, estraperlo contra el racionamiento climático, sobornos) se vaya a mover con criptomonedas descentralizadas, que es lo que veo más probable. Es decir, el efectivo sería reemplazado por criptomonedas como Bitcoin o Monero para todas estas operaciones.
> 
> ...



Pues yo fíjate ,con la implantación de las divisas digitales lo que veo para el mundo en B bien podría ser una segunda vida a las monedas de plata, duros de plata, paquillos, onzas , si yo trabajase en b no tendría inconveniente en recibir pagos en moneda de plata , ya me buscaría quien las aceptas, que ademas pienso que por efecto contrarían a la moneda digital serían bien aceptadas 
Saludos


----------



## mike69 (8 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Pues yo fíjate ,con la implantación de las divisas digitales lo que veo para el mundo en B bien podría ser una segunda vida a las monedas de plata, duros de plata, paquillos, onzas , si yo trabajase en b no tendría inconveniente en recibir pagos en moneda de plata , ya me buscaría quien las aceptas, que ademas pienso que por efecto contrarían a la moneda digital serían bien aceptadas
> Saludos



Claro.

Algunos piensan que a la gente que les van a manipular el fiat y se van a quedar tan tranquilos. 

Quiero ver como van a despojar a la gente de sus ahorros: ladrillo, acciones, obligaciones, cuentas bancarias, etc.

¿Y cual va a ser la justificación? ¿El cambio climático? ¿los marcianos?






Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (8 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Pues yo fíjate ,con la implantación de las divisas digitales lo que veo para el mundo en B bien podría ser una segunda vida a las monedas de plata, duros de plata, paquillos, onzas , si yo trabajase en b no tendría inconveniente en recibir pagos en moneda de plata , ya me buscaría quien las aceptas, que ademas pienso que por efecto contrarían a la moneda digital serían bien aceptadas
> Saludos



El problema es realizar pequeñas transacciones con esas monedas. Incluso los paquillos son demasiado valiosos para eso. Por ejemplo cuando salieron las 100 pesetas de plata, estas suponían una cantidad en dinero importante, de hecho aún existían monedas de menos de 1 peseta con la que podías aproximar el valor de tu compra o recibir el cambio. Al menos hasta que la plata comenzó a valer mucho más de 100 pesetas, claro.

Si volviésemos a los metales como medio de intercambio tendríamos que estar jugando con minusculas monedas de plata o tirar de otros metales menos valiosos. Y ya entramos en acuñaciones, valores faciales (aunque sean ficticios), conversiones... Hoy en día veo complicado crear una economía sumergida lo bastante dinámica con metales. Aunque no lo veo imposible tampoco, y menos si se combina con el uso de CBDC en la mayor parte de los ámbitos.


----------



## ELOS (8 Dic 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Claro.
> 
> Algunos piensan que a la gente que les van a manipular el fiat y se van a quedar tan tranquilos.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que será el c.climático, vía huella de carbono.

Y si la razón fuese drenar poco a poco la deuda mundial?
Creéis que sería posible?


----------



## ELOS (8 Dic 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> El problema es realizar pequeñas transacciones con esas monedas. Incluso los paquillos son demasiado valiosos para eso. Por ejemplo cuando salieron las 100 pesetas de plata, estas suponían una cantidad en dinero importante, de hecho aún existían monedas de menos de 1 peseta con la que podías aproximar el valor de tu compra o recibir el cambio. Al menos hasta que la plata comenzó a valer mucho más de 100 pesetas, claro.
> 
> Si volviésemos a los metales como medio de intercambio tendríamos que estar jugando con minusculas monedas de plata o tirar de otros metales menos valiosos. Y ya entramos en acuñaciones, valores faciales (aunque sean ficticios), conversiones... Hoy en día veo complicado crear una economía sumergida lo bastante dinámica con metales. Aunque no lo veo imposible tampoco, y menos si se combina con el uso de CBDC en la mayor parte de los ámbitos.



Bueno, dependería de la necesidad y de la gravedad de la situación en ése momento. No creo que la situación sea tan normal como para establecer un baremo de cambio por bienes como creo que dices.
Si para tí lo justo por un bien o un servicio es 1 oz de plata y yo estoý más necesitado y tengo por ejemplo 1/4 de oz de oro y si hay más gente igual, pues ya me dirás.


----------



## mike69 (8 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Por supuesto que será el c.climático, vía huella de carbono.
> 
> Y si la razón fuese drenar poco a poco la deuda mundial?
> Creéis que sería posible?



Cierto. Lo que quieren implantar es un patrón fiat-moneda electrónica basado en la hurlla de carbono, para dirigir la producción y manipular el consumo.

Vuelvo a preguntar: ¿cómo van a quitarle los ahorros a la gente?

Para hacerlo tienen que robar. 

Y la gente se va a dejar desplumar y va a seguir confiando en una nueva moneda electrónica.

En Nuevo Ñordo va a morir antes de empezar.

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## ELOS (8 Dic 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Cierto. Lo que quieren implantar es un patrón fiat-moneda electrónica basado en la hurlla de carbono, para dirigir la producción y manipular el consumo.
> 
> Vuelvo a preguntar: ¿cómo van a quitarle los ahorros a la gente?
> 
> ...



Pues yo tras estos 2 últimos vividos, no lo veo tan claro como tú.
Ya sabemos el nivel de tragaderas que tiene el borrego medio.
Ves alguna queja con la actual inflación? La gente sólo hace caso a las medidas del gobierno para el ahorro en lugar de salir a la calle.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Además de poder poner caducidad, es decir la imposibilidad de poder ahorrar y por consiguiente invertir y prosperar. Aunque actualmente ya lo están haciendo con el cash *vía inflación*



Todo lo que se achaca al futuro implante de las CBDCs ocurre a día de hoy sin necesidad de un nuevo soporte:

1. Por diseño, el dinero actual va perdiendo valor. Tiene una fecha de "consumo preferente" por defecto ya que a futuro valdrá menos que en el presente.

2. Sus transacciones son trazables, ya saben el origen y destino de cada transacción hecha en formato digital.

3. Pueden impedir acceder a su dinero o validar sus transacciones a individuos, empresas o países enteros.

*Qué aporta una CBDC en cuanto a posibilidades de control de los gobiernos que no se pueda hacer ya con el dinero digital en su formato actual? *No se me ocurre ninguna...

Si no aporta nada en ese sentido, porque todos los bancos centrales estan a la carrera por sacar la suya propia?

Esta carrera empezó cuando el gobierno chino anunció su intención de crear una nueva divisa digital que fuera posible utilizarla también fuera de sus fronteras para intercambios entre particulares de terceros países.

*Qué tiene ese nuevo formato que obliga al restaurante de países a seguir los pasos de China con su yuan digital?*

-Auditoria pública del token
-Un sistema de validación ajeno al sistema SWIFT
-Por la política China y sus declaraciones, es posible que vaya respaldada en oro que ponga fin a la "fecha de caducidad" que tiene el dinero desde 1971.

En mi opinión, la adopción de este formato va a obligar al resto a seguir los mismos pasos: auditar las reservas de oro que respaldan este nuevo formato de token y volver a anclar así las divisas al oro. El banco central que no haga lo mismo perderá soberanía monetaria ya que sus ciudadanos optarán por otra alternativas monetarias mejores.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El dinero digital actual permite hacer todo lo que se le achaca a las CBDCs. No es anónimo, es trazable y puede ser utilizado para poner fin a la libertad del usuario para disponer de éste o dirigir su consumo allí donde quiera la autoridad monetaria de turno.
> 
> Para todo ello no es necesaria una CBDC basada en una blockchain por lo que ese no es su objetivo. Lo que permite la blockchain es una auditoría pública del token lo cual si que resulta novedoso y, en mi opinión, ese es el motivo real del interés de China en promocionar el yuan digital y el motivo por el que el resto de países están obligados a seguir los mismos pasos sacando sus propios tokens auditables públicamente.
> 
> ...



Difiero contigo en que todo lo que se puede hacer con las CBDCs se pueda hacer ya. Ahora mismo no es posible hacer cosas como programar la fecha de caducidad de los 1500€/tokens€ que Paco tiene ahorrados con el sudor de su frente. Respecto a lo que hablan de la huella de carbono: ahora mismo no es posible que a la hora de ir a pagar la compra en el supermercado, la operación te la rechacen porque la semana pasada ya te llevaste un chuletón y has excedido tu cuota de carbono; y quien dice un chuletón dice gasolina para el coche, billetes de avión, gin tonics en el bar Paco, etc. Todo eso se va a poder hacer de forma automática, sin intervención humana de por medio. Y que yo sepa eso no es posible hoy en día, por mucho que las operaciones que hagamos sean con € digitales.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Todo lo que se achaca al futuro implante de las CBDCs ocurre a día de hoy sin necesidad de un nuevo soporte:
> 
> 1. Por diseño, el dinero actual va perdiendo valor. Tiene una fecha de "consumo preferente" por defecto ya que a futuro valdrá menos que en el presente.
> 
> ...



Me adelanto y te respondo otra vez 
1) ha habido inflación desde que hay dinero. Pero lo nuevo es que ahora van a poder programar tus ahorros para que te los gastes o los pierdas; y encima que te los gastes en lo que ellos te digan.

2) Correcto.

3) Si, puedes hacerlo de manera „manual“. Es decir, un funcionario va y dice, a ver Fulano dónde tiene cuentas. Pues embargadas. Y va a cada banco con la orden judicial, y cada banco bloquea la cuenta. Ahora vas a poder programar el dinero para que lo puedas gastar de determinada forma; todo sin intervención humana.


----------



## ELOS (8 Dic 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Me adelanto y te respondo otra vez
> 1) ha habido inflación desde que hay dinero. Pero lo nuevo es que ahora van a poder programar tus ahorros para que te los gastes o los pierdas; y encima que te los gastes en lo que ellos te digan.
> 
> 2) Correcto.
> ...



3) Y actualmente es ahí donde surge la utilidad del efectivo. De ahí a su eliminación


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Difiero contigo en que todo lo que se puede hacer con las CBDCs se pueda hacer ya. Ahora mismo no es posible hacer cosas como programar la fecha de caducidad de los 1500€/tokens€ que Paco tiene ahorrados con el sudor de su frente. Respecto a lo que hablan de la huella de carbono: ahora mismo no es posible que a la hora de ir a pagar la compra en el supermercado, la operación te la rechacen porque la semana pasada ya te llevaste un chuletón y has excedido tu cuota de carbono; y quien dice un chuletón dice gasolina para el coche, billetes de avión, gin tonics en el bar Paco, etc. Todo eso se va a poder hacer de forma automática, sin intervención humana de por medio. Y que yo sepa eso no es posible hoy en día, por mucho que las operaciones que hagamos sean con € digitales.



Aquí unos euros (en su formato actual) con fecha de caducidad y para que se gaste en lo que el gobierno decida y no en lo que tú quieras:






Bono cultural. 18 años en 2022 = 400 € en cultura


Bono cultural. 18 años en 2022 = 400 € en cultura




bonoculturajoven.gob.es




.

Pero ojo, un medio de pago que no puedes liquidar por el bien que desees no es dinero, es un cupón y se liquidaría con descuento frente a la forma de dinero que permita gastarlo en lo que tú quieras.

Eso es lo que ocurre con el bono cultural del link anterior o lo que ocurre con los vales de Amazon.

Repito lo dicho anteriormente, el límite a la tiranía monetaria no viene dado por el formato que se use (fiat digital o CBDC) si no por la necesidad de que exista un dinero funcional. El dinero funcional tiene que poderse liquidar por lo que quieras o no es dinero realmente y por tanto se vende con descuento frente a la forma de dinero que permita liquidarse por cualquier otro bien.

Respecto a la huella de carbono y no poder gastar más de lo que se te asigne se llama _racionamiento_ y tampoco es necesario un nuevo formato monetario para implementarse.


----------



## ELOS (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí unos euros (en su formato actual) con fecha de caducidad y para que se gaste en lo que el gobierno decida y no en lo que tú quieras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé si estamos opinando desde la hipótesis de si las CBDC se utilizarían junto al efectivo o no. Porque dependiendo de ello, las circunstancias que bien comentas serían muy diferentes.
Sin el efectivo no habría escapatoria salvo el trueque y aún con él ya podrían prohibir como actualmente, como comentas.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (8 Dic 2022)

Una diferencia entre las cuentas bancarias digitales que tenemos actualmente (y productos asociados, tarjetas, bizum, etc) y las cuentas CBDC es que tanto nuestros balances como las transacciones serían directamente validadas y registradas en el banco central.
Ahora mismo nosotros tenemos cuentas en los bancos comerciales y estos a su vez tienen cuenta en el BCE. Con las CBDC cada individuo y sociedad tiene su cuenta en el banco central, esto proporciona un mayor nivel de seguimiento y control directo por parte de una entidad gubernamental, y por tanto, del mismo gobierno. 
Algunas utilidades serían un análisis estadístico directo (big data), seguimiento completo, limitación y confiscación a nivel individual, así como control de gasto a nivel poblacional.

Para muestra, un botón: Veamos cómo funcionaría el racionamiento de combustible. Tienen todas las cuentas de las gasolineras identificadas, los códigos de producto de combustible (enlazando cada pago a una factura electrónica), todas las cuentas identificadas de un grupo de población (que a su vez puede ser sesgado por región, edad, ocupación, etc), y a su vez controlan todos los nodos que validan las transacciones. 
Activan una sencilla regla en el sistema de validación y en cuanto cualquier individuo sobrepasa un importe o cantidad de combustible en un periodo de tiempo determinado, las transacciones son automáticamente denegadas, al menos hasta que dejen de cumplirse las condiciones de la restricción. La regla puede ser activada, desactivada y modificada al instante, según las condiciones de racionamiento que estime el gobierno de turno.

Esto hacerlo con los tropecientos bancos y medios de pago es prácticamente imposible, y mucho menos con esa agilidad. Las CBDC son la única opción actualmente.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí unos euros (en su formato actual) con fecha de caducidad y para que se gaste en lo que el gobierno decida y no en lo que tú quieras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente eso es un ejemplo de lo que estoy diciendo 
Es una tarjeta ligada a una cuenta bancaria que tiene fecha de caducidad: primero hay unos bucrócratas del ministerio que han tenido que montar ese tinglado, con la intervención de sus amigos del banco Santander o del BBVA. A continuación hay que ver cómo se lleva a cabo el control de que el usuario gasta el dinero en lo que se le permite: 



> Recuerda: solamente podrás adquirir productos, servicios o actividades culturales incluidos, y muy importante: tienes que pedir siempre un ticket o factura con cada compra, y adjuntarlo a tu perfil a través de la App del Bono Cultural Joven.



Es decir, requiere la intervención manual del usuario, y a continuación la intervención manual del burócrata del ministerio.
Lo que estoy tratando de decir es que con las CDBCs todo esto va a ser posible de manera programática. Con el estado de la cuestión actual no es posible sin ingentes cantidades de esfuerzo que no compensarian tales controles.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Dic 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Difiero contigo en que todo lo que se puede hacer con las CBDCs se pueda hacer ya. Ahora mismo no es posible hacer cosas como programar la fecha de caducidad de los 1500€/tokens€ que Paco tiene ahorrados con el sudor de su frente. Respecto a lo que hablan de la huella de carbono: ahora mismo no es posible que a la hora de ir a pagar la compra en el supermercado, la operación te la rechacen porque la semana pasada ya te llevaste un chuletón y has excedido tu cuota de carbono; y quien dice un chuletón dice gasolina para el coche, billetes de avión, gin tonics en el bar Paco, etc. Todo eso se va a poder hacer de forma automática, sin intervención humana de por medio. Y que yo sepa eso no es posible hoy en día, por mucho que las operaciones que hagamos sean con € digitales.




Esto que cuento abajo es un relato de ficción que nada tiene que ver con la realidad, cualquier parecido con la realidad sería pura coincidencia :

“Las monedas digitales me recuerdan bastante a las tarjetas de fidelizacion de distribución, trabajé hace años en una gran empresa , cuando sacaron la tarjeta de fidelizacion de esto hace ya muchos años y el nivel de control de es cliente era terrible, se sabía cuando compraba los electrodomésticos, su marca, el detergente que usaba para ese lavavajillas, si usaba sal o no, sus gastos en alimentación, si tenía hijos, si usaban pañales que tallas compraban , su crecimiento según cambio de tallas de pañales o ropa , sus notas l si era buen estudiante, si compraban cuadernos de recuperación en verano, si bebían alcohol , que alcohol. Que consumo de carne roja, pescado ,fruta , se hacían campañas de marketing orientadas directamente a sus gustos , si había excedentes de algún producto se sabía a quien había que hacerle un descuento y sobre qué, se sabía si compraban condones, si tenía vida sexual activa, colonias,estilos , se podía saber hasta el número de personas que vivían esn ese grupo familiar, eso se sabía solo con una tarjeta de fidelizacion , si se pagase con efectivo y no se pasa ninguna tarjeta , no saben nada.
Esto pudo ser hace más de 20 años, ahora con una app que encima te rastrean por donde vas , el tiempo que permaneces en la tienda, saben TODO .
Con las divisas digitales será como una tarjeta de fidelizacion pero en todos los aspectos de tu vida , quien lo niegue no sabe lo que le viene encima.”

Esto de aquí arriba escrito es un relato de ficción que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad, si alguien se diese por aludido que me lo comunique que borraré este relato de ficción escrito en este post y que no tiene nada que ver con el mundo real l si no os gusta el relato me lo decís y cambio la redacción, porque lo presentaré a un concurso de narrativa de ciencia ficción, por eso repito que este post es un relato de ficción, no tiene que ver nada con la realidad


----------



## Ignorante1 (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí unos euros (en su formato actual) con fecha de caducidad y para que se gaste en lo que el gobierno decida y no en lo que tú quieras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo, y si no es así desengáñame. Que es una forma muy clara de poder decir Vd. no va poder comer porque no está obedeciendo una orden de el departamento sanitario del estado tal o cual porque no se vacunó por ejemplo.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Todo lo que se achaca al futuro implante de las CBDCs ocurre a día de hoy sin necesidad de un nuevo soporte:
> 
> 1. Por diseño, el dinero actual va perdiendo valor. Tiene una fecha de "consumo preferente" por defecto ya que a futuro valdrá menos que en el presente.
> 
> ...



CBCD es el control total, sabrán todo , hábitos, costumbres, enfermedades,pueden sobre todo racionar y dirigir tus consumos , aportan el control total del ciudadano y poder desconectarte del sistema, manifestación no autorizada , disturbios, sabrán quien tiene MP y la cantidad que tiene , cuando el sistema necesite MP Sabra quien los tiene


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Precisamente eso es un ejemplo de lo que estoy diciendo
> Es una tarjeta ligada a una cuenta bancaria que tiene fecha de caducidad: primero hay unos bucrócratas del ministerio que han tenido que montar ese tinglado, con la intervención de sus amigos del banco Santander o del BBVA. A continuación hay que ver cómo se lleva a cabo el control de que el usuario gasta el dinero en lo que se le permite:
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, has pasado de decir que sólo se puede hacer con CBDCs a decir que resulta más sencillo hacerlo con ese formato  

La facilidad para generar cupones (entendiendolos como una forma de dinero que sólo puede ser liquidado en ciertas circunstancias o por ciertos bienes) no cambia el hecho de que un cupón no es dinero propiamente por lo que tendrán un precio de mercado respecto a aquella forma de dinero que permita ser liquidada por cuál otro bien. 

Tiene que existir una forma de dinero que sea de aceptación generalizada (un cupón no es dinero en si pues solo se puede liquidar en ciertas circunstancias), es una necesidad para que la sociedad pueda funcionar. Una sociedad con cupones en vez de dinero liquidable por cualquier bien, seguro que encuentra algún formato monetario que cumpla con su función (o se desintegra rápidamente dando paso a otro sociedad que use un dinero funcional).

Creo que no son tan tontos de querer sustituir al dinero por cupones pues saben que así no funciona la sociedad y que rápidamente surgirían alternativas. Siempre, surgen alternativas mientras sea un formato con características monetarias (divisible, homogéneo, transportable, difícilmente falsificable, etc.)


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bueno, has pasado de decir que sólo se puede hacer con CBDCs a decir que resulta más sencillo hacerlo con ese formato
> 
> La facilidad para generar cupones (entendiendolos como una forma de dinero que sólo puede ser liquidado en ciertas circunstancias o por ciertos bienes) no cambia el hecho de que un cupón no es dinero propiamente por lo que tendrán un precio de mercado respecto a aquella forma de dinero que permita ser liquidada por cuál otro bien.
> 
> ...



Igual me explico mal, pero lo que estoy diciendo todo el tiempo es que las CBDCs permiten hacer todo eso de manera automática. Que si todo lo que permiten hacer se quisiera hacer con el sistema actual no sería posible por el elevado coste de intervención manual que requiere.


----------



## frankie83 (8 Dic 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Difiero contigo en que todo lo que se puede hacer con las CBDCs se pueda hacer ya. Ahora mismo no es posible hacer cosas como programar la fecha de caducidad de los 1500€/tokens€ que Paco tiene ahorrados con el sudor de su frente. Respecto a lo que hablan de la huella de carbono: ahora mismo no es posible que a la hora de ir a pagar la compra en el supermercado, la operación te la rechacen porque la semana pasada ya te llevaste un chuletón y has excedido tu cuota de carbono; y quien dice un chuletón dice gasolina para el coche, billetes de avión, gin tonics en el bar Paco, etc. Todo eso se va a poder hacer de forma automática, sin intervención humana de por medio. Y que yo sepa eso no es posible hoy en día, por mucho que las operaciones que hagamos sean con € digitales.





El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Una diferencia entre las cuentas bancarias digitales que tenemos actualmente (y productos asociados, tarjetas, bizum, etc) y las cuentas CBDC es que tanto nuestros balances como las transacciones serían directamente validadas y registradas en el banco central.
> Ahora mismo nosotros tenemos cuentas en los bancos comerciales y estos a su vez tienen cuenta en el BCE. Con las CBDC cada individuo y sociedad tiene su cuenta en el banco central, esto proporciona un mayor nivel de seguimiento y control directo por parte de una entidad gubernamental, y por tanto, del mismo gobierno.
> Algunas utilidades serían un análisis estadístico directo (big data), seguimiento completo, limitación y confiscación a nivel individual, así como control de gasto a nivel poblacional.
> 
> ...



Algunos dais por hecho que una cosa solo porque se puede hacer se va a hacer

lastima que nos olvidamos de muchas cosas, por ejemplo no os parece aterrador que alguien tenga el poder de conocer como y cuando se gasta el dinero uno?

soy el solo quizás pero pienso que algunas cosas no deberían siquiera debatirse

también porque si uno quiere robar lo va a hacer con o sin cbdc; o quizás las cbdc van a impedir a un policía que te haga un registro de robarte el oro que tienes en casa? O van a impedir trincar a los políticos y afines?

no, pero si que hacen chantajeable a cualquiera que gaste dinero donde no debe


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Dic 2022)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Yo creo, y si no es así desengáñame. Que es una forma muy clara de poder decir Vd. no va poder comer porque no está obedeciendo una orden de el departamento sanitario del estado tal o cual porque no se vacunó por ejemplo.



Eso ya se ha hecho, se llamo pasaporte covid. 

También pueden quitarte tu dinero si no obedeces, se llaman multas. Si quieren podrían aplicarlas casi inmediatamente en caso de que incumplan alguna norma, el límite es el estado de derecho no la imposibilidad de hacerlo con el dinero digital actual.



risto mejido dijo:


> CBCD es el control total, sabrán todo , hábitos, costumbres, enfermedades,pueden sobre todo racionar y dirigir tus consumos , aportan el control total del ciudadano y poder desconectarte del sistema, manifestación no autorizada , disturbios, sabrán quien tiene MP y la cantidad que tiene , cuando el sistema necesite MP Sabra quien los tiene



Me temo que ya saben todo eso y de nuevo sin necesidad de un nuevo token digital...

Es muy interesante ver cómo lo que ocurre en el presente apenas se percibe y se acepta con normalidad pero eso mismo causa terror si creemos que es algo que no ocurre actualmente pero que ocurrirá en el futuro.

Todo los miedos hacia las CBDCs son proyecciones de cosas que ya ocurren actualmente sin necesidad de nuevos inventos.

Sinceramente creo que lo de las CBDCs va por otro camino y tiene que ver con el desafío de China al dólar que con lograr cosas que ya son posibles con el formato de dinero digital actual.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Eso ya se ha hecho, se llamo pasaporte covid.
> 
> También pueden quitarte tu dinero si no obedeces, se llaman multas. Si quieren podrían aplicarlas casi inmediatamente en caso de que incumplan alguna norma, el límite es el estado de derecho no la imposibilidad de hacerlo con el dinero digital actual.
> 
> ...



Agradezco tu tiempo y contestación, pero me reitero en que las divisas digitales va a ser un control total, limitaciones, racionamiento, chantaje para vacunas, hoy día hay una alternativa anónima que el el cash, con la divisa digital eso no existirá, si tú hoy quieres puedes ser anónimo, no iphone, no tarjeta de crédito y eres anónimo 
Ya lo dijo la lagarta ; el dinero en efectivo por su privacidad va a ser incompatible con las decisiones políticas ( y sociales ) que se van a tomar, por eso quieren implementar la divisa digital , para acabar con la privacidad, eso más el ID digital .
La divisa china digital entre particulares fracasara en Europa ,aquí nadie a nivel particular la va a usar, a nivel corporativo no te digo que no , pero lo mismo nos quieren vender el lobo chino para meternos esto.

Ahora mismo algoritmos de hábitos de compra podrían conocer hasta infidelidades, ese poder lo quiere el sistema


----------



## Ignorante1 (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Eso ya se ha hecho, se llamo pasaporte covid.
> 
> También pueden quitarte tu dinero si no obedeces, se llaman multas. Si quieren podrían aplicarlas casi inmediatamente en caso de que incumplan alguna norma, el límite es el estado de derecho no la imposibilidad de hacerlo con el dinero digital actual.
> 
> ...



Lo veo muy muy muy peligroso mas que el "dinero" actual. Otra cosa es lo que bien dices que si lo basan en el oro ahí si que estoy contigo al 100% pues obligaría a los golfos (políticos) a cuidarse muy mucho de hacer chulerías y choricerías . Con lo cual ya ganaríamos mucho, pero la tentación tan hermosa de poder embozalarnos a todos cuan les de por la gana es muy apetitosa.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## OBDC (8 Dic 2022)

El oro puede bajar a la mitad si levantan las restricciones a Rusia.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Ulisses (8 Dic 2022)

La introducción de una moneda digital y la supresión del dinero en efectivo serían el colofón para la implantación plena un modelo político y económico totalmente socializado, pero con un control exhaustivo e individualizado de la vida de cada ciudadano. Sólo quedarían como alternativas, pero siempre al margen del sistema, el trueque, el uso de moneda extranjera y los pagos con oro y plata (cuya tenencia, obviamente, tendría que prohibirse salvo como coleccionismo o herencia familiar declarada). Del mismo modo que el precio del gramo de coca o de hachís disparó su precio durante el confinamiento, no quiero pensar qué precio alcanzaría en la calle el gramo de oro y plata. 









Los porros ya cuestan a precio de oro


La marihuana y el hachís han llegado a triplicar su precio ante las dificultades para la distribución y el menudeo




elpais.com


----------



## Maifrond (8 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Qué aporta una CBDC en cuanto a posibilidades de control de los gobiernos que no se pueda hacer ya con el dinero digital en su formato actual? *No se me ocurre ninguna...



Yo comenzaría preguntando por el qué restringe en lugar de lo que aporta. Y restringe la libertad de elección, si se quiere pagar con fiat físico o fiat digital hoy es posible. Se nos rastrea hasta donde queremos que se nos rastree, prueba a sacar todo el dinero del banco y excepto los recibos recurrentes el Estado no sabe en qué gastas tu dinero, si es que lo gastas. 

Con las CBDC, olvida la libertad de elección.


----------



## Maifrond (8 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Me interesan vuestras opiniones sobre este vídeo de Panda Stacker.




Un cuñao de manual. 

Lo primero es que no hay ningún plan o estratégica publicada por el BCE, así pues, todo lo que se hable sobre el tema no dejan de ser meras hipótesis. Para confirmar la validez o invalidez de éstas, debemos estructurar un marco teórico que de respaldo al planteamiento inicial ¿qué hace él? chapurrear durante unos interminables y soporíferos minutos acerca de "su" visión (girando una monedita), pero sin ser respaldada por nada, simplemente porque yo lo valgo.

Alguien que guarda cierto patrimonio en metales, como regla general lo hace porque desconfía del sistema económico ideado por los gobiernos. Que los gobiernos hayan ideado un sistema restrictivo, a la par que fiscalizador, y sea aplaudido por un presunto tenedor de metales, no es muy lógico. 

Lo dicho, un cuñao y un austa viejas que falla más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## risto mejido (9 Dic 2022)

Parece que Antonio nos va a poner de ejemplo 



Los comentarios de reddit lo mejor, merecen la pena leerlos 









Spain’s Central Bank Proposes for Wholesale CBDC Project


The benefits of CBDCs, which are used at a wholesale level by banks and financial markets, were disclosed by the Bank of Spain on Monday. Read CNL.




cryptonewsland.com


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> Yo comenzaría preguntando por el qué restringe en lugar de lo que aporta. Y restringe la libertad de elección, si se quiere pagar con fiat físico o fiat digital hoy es posible. Se nos rastrea hasta donde queremos que se nos rastree, prueba a sacar todo el dinero del banco y excepto los recibos recurrentes el Estado no sabe en qué gastas tu dinero, si es que lo gastas.
> 
> Con las CBDC, olvida la libertad de elección.



Empecemos por lo obvio: cualquier pago a través de internet se realiza inevitablemente con un medio de pago digital. Cualquier transacción digital es trazable y rastreable, bien para el proveedor de dicho sistema de pagos digital o bien, y aquí viene la diferencia con una solución basada en la blockchain, es auditable públicamente por los participantes.

La libertad de elección sobre usar un medio de pago digital o no únicamente existe en interacciones en el mundo real. Tal vez te refieras al hecho de que pretenden acabar con el cash físico pero, de nuevo, eso es algo que se va logrando sin necesidad de un nuevo formato digital.



Maifrond dijo:


> Lo primero es que no hay ningún plan o estratégica publicada por el BCE, así pues, todo lo que se hable sobre el tema no dejan de ser meras hipótesis.











Key objectives of the digital euro


The European Central Bank (ECB) is the central bank of the 19 European Union countries which have adopted the euro. Our main task is to maintain price stability in the euro area and so preserve the purchasing power of the single currency.




www.ecb.europa.eu





Infórmese antes de llamar cuñados a los demás tan alegremente. Los motivos por los que tienen que crear un euro digital los dejan claros:

_the international role of the euro could be undermined, especially if other large economies introduce central bank digital currencies that can be used across borders_

La carrera por lanzar CBDCs ocurre tras el anuncio de China de crear una divisa digital para que pudiera ser utilizada fuera de sus fronteras. La creación de un euro digital es para no perder soberanía monetaria frente a otros países, no para lograr más control sobre su población (ya lo tienen con el formato actual)

Respecto a que el objetivo es eliminar el cash, por lo que dicen no lo va a sustituir ya que su principal uso son las transacciones que inevitablemente tienen que realizarse con medios de pago digitales:

_A digital euro would complement cash – not replace it – by allowing central bank money to also be used in digital form_

No tienen que hacer nada para que cada vez más pagos se hagan con medios digitales en vez de con cash, es un proceso que ocurre por si mismo poco a poco por el avance del comercio en internet y ocurre diferentes ritmos en los distintos países (en Alemania va muy lento por ejemplo).

Hasta en los países escandinavos sigue siendo imposible prohibir el cash sin crear rechazo social ya que deja fuera de la sociedad a mucha gente y convertiría en marginal sectores económicos que no pueden permitirse la trazabilidad de las transacciones.

Igual que el dinero funcional tiene que poder comprar cualquier otro bien, también requiere cierto anonimato en su uso. Si hay un dinero no funcional, se intercambiara con descuento frente a otra forma monetaria que permita el anonimato (de la misma forma que un cupón se intercambia con descuento frente al formato monetario que permite adquirir cualquier otro bien).

Repito: la sociedad reclama un dinero que cumpla con sus funciones y los intentos por hacer lo contrario están destinados a fracasar porque el dinero disfuncional siempre acaba siendo repudiado por la sociedad (lo malo es que muchas veces la sociedad se desmorona en el proceso)


----------



## ELOS (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Empecemos por lo obvio: cualquier pago a través de internet se realiza inevitablemente con un medio de pago digital. Cualquier transacción digital es trazable y rastreable, bien para el proveedor de dicho sistema de pagos digital o bien, y aquí viene la diferencia con una solución basada en la blockchain, es auditable públicamente por los participantes.
> 
> La libertad de elección sobre usar un medio de pago digital o no únicamente existe en interacciones en el mundo real. Tal vez te refieras al hecho de que pretenden acabar con el cash físico pero, de nuevo, eso es algo que se va logrando sin necesidad de un nuevo formato digital.
> 
> ...



Seguramente esa sería la razón principal.
Y es una razón muy lógica y creíble.
Pero como ya hemos hablado aquí, hay razones ocultas y secundarias que son las que van a perjudicar gravemente al ciudadano.

La vacuna en realidad era para neutralizar al famoso virus. Y ya sabemos las consecuencias, y no hablo de eliminar a población.
Hablo de CONTROL


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Eres malo hasta la médula, un error del señor.
Yo te maldigo a ti y a los tuyos, que te entre un dolor de espalda que no te puedas doblar nunca, y si lo intentas, que te partas en tres cachos.

Cada vez que repitas tu firma uno de los tuyos entrará en la maldición.

Así sea como que hay señor.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Seguramente esa sería la razón principal.
> Y es una razón muy lógica y creíble.
> Pero como ya hemos hablado aquí, hay razones ocultas y secundarias que son las que van a perjudicar gravemente al ciudadano.
> 
> ...



Yo también hablo de control, en este caso de *pérdida de control* sobre la soberanía monetaria por parte de lo bancos centrales ya que el objetivo del yuan digital es ser usado fuera de las fronteras de China.

Los bancos centrales se han lanzado a la carrera por sacar su propia CBDC por miedo a perder el control monetario en la zona en la que tienen monopolio de emisión. Temen perder el control ya que es muy probable que el yuan digital esté respaldado por oro y por tanto mejor reserva de valor que el dinero sin respaldo actual. Temen, en mi opinión, que su divisa fiat sin respaldo sea repudiada por su propia población.

Si para mantener el control monetario en su zona tienen que respldar su CBDC con oro, lo harán. Lo harán no porque quieran, lo harán obligados por las circunstancias.

Si para mantener el control monetario tienen que permitir el efectivo lo harán, no porque les guste si no porque necesitan que la economía funcione y para ello es necesario un formato monetario anónimo al menos en ciertos sectores. Por supuesto que desincentivaran el uso del efectivo pues les resta control sobre las transacciones pero no creo que puedan prescindir de el, menos si hay alternativas de pago que escapan a su control como puede ser una CBDC de otro país.

Con esto no estoy diciendo que los gobiernos actúen en favor de los intereses de su población, estoy diciendo que su objetivo es mantener el control sobre la situación y en este caso les va a tocar ofrecer un formato monetario mejor que el actual.

Con mejor me refiero a respaldado en oro y con un token auditable públicamente. La dinámica ha cambiado, ahora va a tocar competir por ofrecer un mejor formato monetario para mantener el control ya que la población puede repudiar la divisa nacional digital y utilizar la de otro país que ofrezca un producto mejor. Una competencia por ser adoptada dentro y fuera de las fronteras del emisor de la divisa digital cambia las reglas de juego actuales.

Pero esto que se escribe en un párrafo, es un proceso lento que necesitará años para materializarse. Antes de eso se tienen que reconstruir las cadenas de suministro y hacerse con una nueva arquitectura monetaria en las que las CBDCs van a ser las protagonistas y la competencia entre ellas se va a desarrollar con una dinámica diferente a la actual ya que nadie va a estar en posición de imponer al resto su divisa por la fuerza por lo que tendrán que hacerlo ofreciendo un formato monetario mejor que los demás competidores.


----------



## ELOS (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo también hablo de control, en este caso de *pérdida de control* sobre la soberanía monetaria por parte de lo bancos centrales ya que el objetivo del yuan digital es ser usado fuera de las fronteras de China.
> 
> Los bancos centrales se han lanzado a la carrera por sacar su propia CBDC por miedo a perder el control monetario en la zona en la que tienen monopolio de emisión. Temen perder el control ya que es muy probable que el yuan digital esté respaldado por oro y por tanto mejor reserva de valor que el dinero sin respaldo actual. Temen, en mi opinión, que su divisa fiat sin respaldo sea repudiada por su propia población.
> 
> ...



Creo que la mayoría de aquí estamos de acuerdo en esto. Además lo expresas muy didácticamente.

Pero lo que aquí nos interesa es la pérdida libertad individual, los inevitables daños colaterales.


----------



## OBDC (9 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Eres malo hasta la médula, un error del señor.
> Yo te maldigo a ti y a los tuyos, que te entre un dolor de espalda que no te puedas doblar nunca, y si lo intentas, que te partas en tres cachos.
> 
> Cada vez que repitas tu firma uno de los tuyos entrará en la maldición.
> ...



Mira que te puedo hacer un conjuro como a @Gusman y solo tener pensamientos homosexuales cuando me leas.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Creo que la mayoría de aquí estamos de acuerdo en esto. Además lo expresas muy didácticamente.
> 
> Pero lo que aquí nos interesa es la pérdida libertad individual, los inevitables daños colaterales.



Si te preocupa la pérdida de libertad haz algo en lugar de quejarte.
Deja de cotizar y de usar los bancos, se puede, pero es más fácil quejarse en un foro.
plata y oro son tus aliados


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im Oktober
> 
> 
> Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Oktober 2022 berücksichtigt. Die Zentralbanken traten... - Veroeffentlicht am 02.12.2022
> ...



Mucho te fías tú de lo que dicen hacer los bancos...


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Mucho te fías tú de lo que dicen hacer los bancos...



No sé si conoces el juego de los chinos:






Chinos (juego) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Los jugadores dan información falsa, pero la suma de informaciones falsas te sirve para deducir cual es la situación real de la partida.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De acuerdo prácticamente en todo. Las CBDCs basadas en un blockchain auditable públicamente para dificultar que se creen tokens sin respaldo (de oro) van a establecer un patrón oro 2.0



La blockchain no sirve para evitar que se creen tokens sin respaldo, la blockchain únicamente sirve para auditar bitcoin y es un residuo no deseado, no la madre del cordero, no se cuando os vais a enterar.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La blockchain no sirve para evitar que se creen tokens sin respaldo, la blockchain únicamente sirve para auditar bitcoin y es un residuo no deseado, no la madre del cordero, no se cuando os vais a enterar.



Permite auditar simultáneamente el oro físico con el token que lo represente, algo imposible con otros formatos. Por eso se están tokenizando en una blockchain muchos mercados.

La blockchain dificulta trampear el sistema (emitir sin respaldo se detectaria rápidamente en una auditoría), especialmente si hay competencia bien entre emisores o bien entre bancos centrales de diferentes países.

Hasta ahora, los diferentes formatos de tokens redimibles en oro se han podido trampear con facilidad ya que la forma de ver que se ha trampeado el sistema no es inmediata y sólo se descubre cuando el precio del token se desliga del activo que representa.

Un token no tiene valor por si mismo ya que es la representación de un bien para poder realizar transacciones con dicho bien más fácilmente. Bitcoin y las criptos irredimibles no representan nada tangible salvo en la mente de los que creen que se ha descubierto "oro digital". Como un token sin respaldo no representa nada, se pueden crear infinitas variantes y crecen de forma exponencial:




Si se ha promocionado Bitcoin en occidente, es para contener la demanda de oro que desde 2008 amenaza con hacer quebrar a los mercados que forman su precio. En los países que están trabajando en una arquitectura monetaria basada en el oro, las criptos irredimibles (tokens sin respaldo) están prohibidas.

En occidente, el juguete cripto ya no tiene sentido ya que su factura energética es muy cara y el resto del mundo ha prohibido su "minado" por lo que no se reparten los gastos. Van a ir cerrando exchanges poco a poco, ya que la factura de la energía va a ir pagándose directa o indirectamente con oro con el esquema monetario ruso de exportar en rublos.

Os han vendido una utopía monetaria como parte del marketing cripto. También os han prometido riquezas y os han adulado por ser más inteligentes que los demás. No hay estafa que no cumpla con lo anterior. Suerte.


----------



## Maifrond (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Empecemos por lo obvio: cualquier pago a través de internet se realiza inevitablemente con un medio de pago digital. Cualquier transacción digital es trazable y rastreable, bien para el proveedor de dicho sistema de pagos digital o bien, y aquí viene la diferencia con una solución basada en la blockchain, es auditable públicamente por los participantes.



Parece ser que sin realizar pagos por internet estamos expuestos ante el abismo. Antes de internet también había comercio, y lo obvio es que hay mucha gente que no realiza transacciones por internet y siguen vivos. Y mientras vivamos en el mundo real y no en el metaverso, habrá posibilidad de elegir entre realizar una transacción empleando fiat físico o digital, la verdadera cuestión es cuando se pretende trasladar lo inmaterial al mundo de lo material. Lógicamente todo ello en beneficio de la población, comodidad, simplicidad, seguridad... que dicen nuestros amigos los banqueros.

Ahora, entiendo que quien compre hasta la fruta por internet y no pise la calle le resulte importe su privacidad bien poco y venda ésta a cambio de la comodidad. Pero eso ya son decisiones personales que hasta la fecha se pueden tomar, quizá en un futuro no sea así.




Spielzeug dijo:


> Infórmese antes de llamar cuñados a los demás tan alegremente. Los motivos por los que tienen que crear un euro digital los dejan claros:



Que Ud. no sepa diferenciar entre una declaración de intenciones y un plan o estrategia, no quiere decir que el resto no seamos capaces de dar a cada documento la importancia que tiene.

Y observando que lo que le importa es la _"*pérdida de control* sobre la soberanía monetaria por parte de lo bancos centrales ya que el objetivo del yuan digital es ser usado fuera de las fronteras de China"_, a mí lo que me preocupó fue la pérdida de control del Banco de España en favor del BCE así como el desarrollo normativo en otras materias, y de aquellos polvos, estos lodos. Ahora se pretende reparar un tejado hecho con paja a base de parches y decisiones improvisadas. Todo muy coherente dentro del marco en el que nos movemos. 

En fin, que no voy a perder ni un segundo más tratando este tema, tiene exactamente el mismo discurso que el youtuber referenciado. Ambos parecen la agencia de prensa del BCE, suerte con su proyecto.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> En fin, que no voy a perder ni un segundo más tratando este tema, tiene exactamente el mismo discurso que el youtuber referenciado. Ambos parecen la agencia de prensa del BCE, suerte con su proyecto



Gracias, hasta ahora me habían dicho que soy agente chino y ruso principalmente. Me cuelgo también la medalla de ser agente del BCE 

Aunque no hubiera hecho explícito el BCE sus motivos para crear un euro digital, se puede deducir los motivos si sabes que el objetivo de China es que el yuan digital sea usado fuera de sus fronteras y ves que a partir de ahí el resto de bancos centrales se han puesto en marcha para hacer lo mismo.

En este tema, los acontecimientos los ha desencadenado China con su anuncio. No ha sido promocionado por EEUU que hasta el año pasado descartaba crear un dólar digital mientras a su alrededor casi todos los países ya estaban trabajando en ello.

En mi opinion, a EEUU no le interesa este cambio que suponen las CBDCs pues acaba con su dominio sobre la validación de transacciones a través del SWIFT y le va a obligar a auditar sus reservas de oro desvelando la situación real de su divisa.

Debatimos con argumentos o te acuso de ser un agente de la fed con oscuras intenciones?


----------



## ELOS (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gracias, hasta ahora me habían dicho que soy agente chino y ruso principalmente. Me cuelgo también la medalla de ser agente del BCE
> 
> Aunque no hubiera hecho explícito el BCE sus motivos para crear un euro digital, se puede deducir los motivos si sabes que el objetivo de China es que el yuan digital sea usado fuera de sus fronteras y ves que a partir de ahí el resto de bancos centrales se han puesto en marcha para hacer lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que tú estás centrado en los hechos y muchos lo hacemos en las consecuencias, que por otro lado parece que no interesan a los que promueven éste cambio monetario.


----------



## kynes (9 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Si te preocupa la pérdida de libertad haz algo en lugar de quejarte.
> Deja de cotizar y de usar los bancos, *se puede,* pero es más fácil quejarse en un foro.
> plata y oro son tus aliados



Se puede de momento. Hay paises, donde ya hoy sin una cuenta en el banco no puedes hacer practicamente nada: no sólo no tienes medio de pago digital sino que te quedas sin forma de identificarte ante las empresas que brindan servicios, sean públicas o privadas, y por lo tanto no puedes usarlas.

Ni siquiera estoy hablando de CBDCs. En la EU, si se implanta la EPI European Payments Initiative, cash-less, y la Identidad Digital Europea, GAME OVER para el que esté fuera del sistema.

Estar fuera de ese sistema podría suponer volver a la edad media, limitarse al trueque y con limitaciones o imposibilidad de usar el 99% de los servicios públicos y privados. No lo veo una opción razonable. No soy optimista con esto, no hay opciones.


----------



## Gusman (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Permite auditar simultáneamente el oro físico con el token que lo represente, algo imposible con otros formatos. Por eso se están tokenizando en una blockchain muchos mercados.
> 
> La blockchain dificulta trampear el sistema (emitir sin respaldo se detectaria rápidamente en una auditoría), especialmente si hay competencia bien entre emisores o bien entre bancos centrales de diferentes países.
> 
> ...



El trampeo está en la auditoría del oro y su tokenización en criptos, esa no esa automática, sino que depende de un "organismo" validador. Es como el paso del voto papel al voto digital, ahí es donde está la trampa y donde se dan los pucherazos.

Es el mismo juego de trileros el que tu estás defendiendo como forma "ideal" de tokenizar el oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Yo creo que tú estás centrado en los hechos y muchos lo hacemos en las consecuencias, que por otro lado parece que no interesan a los que promueven éste cambio monetario.



Una forma de dinero digital que puede ser bloqueada en caso de que no se cumplan las reglas que impone su emisor ya existe y se ha implementado desde 2012 cuando se bloqueó a Irán del SWIFT.

Los peligros que se atribuyen a una futura implantación de las CBDCs son algo que lleva más de una década en vigor. La creación del yuan digital responde al desafío que supone el sistema monetario actual en la que el emisor puede bloquear unilateralmente el uso del dinero en caso de no seguir sus dictados.

La creación de una divisa digital que no necesite ser validada en el SWIFT por parte de China pretende en mi opinión romper con este monopolio sobre la validación del dinero. También obliga al resto a seguir sus pasos y emitir sus propias divisas digitales para competir en el nuevo escenario que se plantea con la irrupción del yuan digital.

Casi todos los movimientos de la última década responden a este intento de protegerse de la tiranía monetaria por parte del emisor del dólar. Hemos visto acuerdos bilaterales de divisas, nuevos sistemas de validación de transacciones alternativos al SWIFT y una gran acumulación de oro por parte de aquellos países que ven con preocupación como el sistema monetario actual es un peligro para su soberanía.

Respecto a los peligros de las CBDCs ya digo que todo lo que planteáis ya es posible actualmente por lo que no creo que sea ese su objetivo. Los límites a la tiranía monetaria no vienen dados por el formato que se use como dinero si no por la necesidad de que exista un dinero funcional que permita funcionar la sociedad. Si el dinero impuesto (independientemente de su formato) es disfuncional acabará siendo repudiado.

El único formato monetario que no ha sido repudiado nunca es el oro ya que permite resolver todas las funciones de un dinero funcional (reserva de valor en el tiempo, anonimato en su uso, no trazable, etc.)



Gusman dijo:


> El trampeo está en la auditoría del oro y su tokenización en criptos, esa no esa automática, sino que depende de un "organismo" validador. Es como el paso del voto papel al voto digital, ahí es donde está la trampa y donde se dan los pucherazos.
> 
> Es el mismo juego de trileros el que tu estás defendiendo como forma "ideal" de tokenizar el oro.



No acabo de entender a qué te refieres, en cualquier caso creo que los votos digitales no se basan en una blockchain (corrígeme si me equivoco)

Tampoco estoy diciendo que sea una forma ideal, digo que es mejor que otros formatos que no permiten una auditoría pública del token. Prueba de ello es que se están tokenizando sobre una blockchain muchos mercados. En los mercados del oro también, en breve empiezan en Dubai.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Dic 2022)

Huliiiiooooo...


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Dic 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se puede de momento. Hay paises, donde ya hoy sin una cuenta en el banco no puedes hacer practicamente nada: no sólo no tienes medio de pago digital sino que te quedas sin forma de identificarte ante las empresas que brindan servicios, sean públicas o privadas, y por lo tanto no puedes usarlas.
> 
> Ni siquiera estoy hablando de CBDCs. En la EU, si se implanta la EPI European Payments Initiative, cash-less, y la Identidad Digital Europea, GAME OVER para el que esté fuera del sistema.
> 
> Estar fuera de ese sistema podría suponer volver a la edad media, limitarse al trueque y con limitaciones o imposibilidad de usar el 99% de los servicios públicos y privados. No lo veo una opción razonable. No soy optimista con esto, no hay opciones.



Se puede vivir sin el estado y sin bancos, yo lo hago.

Para el estado lo único que poseo es el derecho de uso de mi numero de dni, por lo demás no tengo nada pero lo tengo todo.

Los que creéis en estas chuminadas de CBDC, EPI y Blas, vivís llenos de miedo creyendo todo lo que publican los medios y las RRSS 24/7.

El foro, la sociedad están llenos de gente como estos que pongo aquí abajo.

Seguir atendiendo y discutiendo sobre los ruidos que os ponen todos los días.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Permite auditar simultáneamente el oro físico con el token que lo represente,



Esta es la única frase de toda la respuesta que me interesa. Ahora explique detalladamente como se hace la auditoría del oro físico con el token que lo representa, sin tener que confiar en un humano que diga que el oro que hay, es el que él dice. No ve que es el mismo timo que el fiat pero diciéndote que esta vez está respaldado por oro?


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> El trampeo está en la auditoría del oro y su tokenización en criptos, esa no esa automática, sino que depende de un "organismo" validador. Es como el paso del voto papel al voto digital, ahí es donde está la trampa y donde se dan los pucherazos.
> 
> Es el mismo juego de trileros el que tu estás defendiendo como forma "ideal" de tokenizar el oro.



Bien. Por lo menos hay alguien que lo entiende.


----------



## kynes (9 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Los que creéis en estas chuminadas de CBDC, EPI y Blas, vivía llenos de miedo creyendo todo lo que publican los medios y las RRSS 24/7.



Miedo ninguno, lo contrario. Pero si un poco de perspectiva y el verlo venir. 

Tampoco creo que el tirarme al monte sea una opción, no en mi caso, de momento. 

Suerte en tu aventura, en serio.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> digo que es mejor que otros formatos que no permiten una auditoría pública del token



Auditar el token no sirve para nada en sí, si el token no tiene valor.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Esta es la única frase de toda la respuesta que me interesa. Ahora explique detalladamente como se hace la auditoría del oro físico con el token que lo representa, sin tener que confiar en un humano que diga que el oro que hay, es el que él dice. No ve que es el mismo timo que el fiat pero diciéndote que esta vez está respaldado por oro?



Una auditoría externa que goce de la confianza de quienes la soliciten, puede verificar la cantidad de reservas de oro en un momento dado y se puede verificar que se corresponde con el número de tokens que lo representan en la blockchain que es un registro público.

El problema no es auditar el oro físico se ha hecho muchas veces, el problema hasta ahora ha sido auditar el token que lo representa para confirmar que no se ha emitido token sin respaldo.

Todo esto lo soluciona el bitcoin, ya se que además *si confío en lo que dices* me voy a hacer rico y bla, bla, bla... El problema de la custodia, bitcoin lo soluciona eliminando la custodia y pretendiendo ser un token que tiene valor por si mismo porque es "oro digital". El problema es que hay infinidad de criptos capaces de hacer lo mismo y toda pretenden tener valor por si mismas, _*tu confías*_ en que has dado con el "oro digital" bueno y además te vas a hacer rico... Confundes tus deseos con la realidad, en mi opinión.

Yo sólo confío en lo que puedo tocar, validar y custodiar por mi mismo. Bienes tangibles que no incluyen únicamente metales preciosos. Bienes tangibles que harán precio con el token monetario que se use en el momento en que los liquide, sea cual sea este token.


----------



## FranMen (9 Dic 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Una diferencia entre las cuentas bancarias digitales que tenemos actualmente (y productos asociados, tarjetas, bizum, etc) y las cuentas CBDC es que tanto nuestros balances como las transacciones serían directamente validadas y registradas en el banco central.
> Ahora mismo nosotros tenemos cuentas en los bancos comerciales y estos a su vez tienen cuenta en el BCE. Con las CBDC cada individuo y sociedad tiene su cuenta en el banco central, esto proporciona un mayor nivel de seguimiento y control directo por parte de una entidad gubernamental, y por tanto, del mismo gobierno.
> Algunas utilidades serían un análisis estadístico directo (big data), seguimiento completo, limitación y confiscación a nivel individual, así como control de gasto a nivel poblacional.
> 
> ...



Ya lo están haciendo, parcialmente, en la tarjeta sanitaria viene en que rango de ingresos estás para que la farmacia te haga el descuento pertinente, la farmacéutica se hace una idea de lo que ganas. Con los 20 cts de la gasolina ya han dicho que quieren hacer lo mismo, descuento no para todos como ahora si no nivel de ingresos y profesionales del transporte, el siguiente paso ya lo veo, restricciones de combustible según profesión


----------



## Lego. (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> las CBDCs van a ser las protagonistas y la competencia entre ellas se va a desarrollar con una dinámica diferente a la actual ya que nadie va a estar en posición de imponer al resto su divisa por la fuerza por lo que tendrán que hacerlo ofreciendo un formato monetario mejor que los demás competidores.



No minusvaloremos la capacidad de los gobiernos de "poner puertas al campo". Quizá les baste con prohibir a las empresas de su país el uso de CBDC ajenas Con eso ya meten en vereda a todo el sistma productivo (es lo que importa) de su area de influencia. 

También porían reprimir el uso de esas CBDC extranjeras entre particulares. No sólo haciéndolo ilegal, cosa que ya inhibiría a la mayoría, también peden intervenir internet, china style, y así además de ilegal sería técnicamente complicado.


----------



## frankie83 (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No sé si conoces el juego de los chinos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el que juegan en el juego del calamar no? Si no lo viste, recomiendo ;-)


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> No minusvaloremos la capacidad de los gobiernos de "poner puertas al campo". Quizá les baste con prohibir a las empresas de su país el uso de CBDC ajenas Con eso ya meten en vereda a todo el sistma productivo (es lo que importa) de su area de influencia.
> 
> También porían reprimir el uso de esas CBDC extranjeras entre particulares. No sólo haciéndolo ilegal, cosa que ya inhibiría a la mayoría, también peden intervenir internet, china style, y así además de ilegal sería técnicamente complicado.



Se habla de "desacoplar" a China de la economía occidental pero me temo que es tarde para ello... No es posible desacoplar la segunda economía del mundo, al menos a corto plazo, sin provocar una catástrofe económica que pondría en peligro la gobernabilidad en occidente.

Viendo que todos están ahora creando sus propias divisas digitales, supongo que no tienen muy claras las otras opciones y desarrollan la suya propia para poder competir en ese escenario.



frankie83 dijo:


> Ese es el que juegan en el juego del calamar no? Si no lo viste, recomiendo ;-)



Pues no lo sé... Yo jugaba de pequeño con mi familia:



Creo que es un juego tradicional español, no sé si se juega en más países.


----------



## Lego. (9 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se habla de "desacoplar" a China de la economía occidental pero me temo que es tarde para ello... No es posible desacoplar la segunda economía del mundo, al menos a corto plazo, sin provocar una catástrofe económica que pondría en peligro la gobernabilidad en occidente.
> 
> Viendo que todos están ahora creando sus propias divisas digitales, supongo que no tienen muy claras las otras opciones y desarrollan la suya propia para poder competir en ese escenario.



Un desacople total es imposible, cierto, pero eso no quita que las relaciones con los otros bloques estén encauzadas de la manera que les convenga a los que cortan el bacalao y restringidas para quien no les convenga.

Siempre he sido de los que pensaban que había un límite a las imposiciones de los gobiernos, límite marcado por la rebeldía de una población que no toleraría ser embridada hasta una esclavitud disfrazada. Pero, como ha dicho un forero antes, la sumisión (cuando no apasionada colaboración) de la mayor parte del rebaño durante estos años de pandemia, vakunación, crisis y guerra, me hacen temer que estaba equivocado y que después de décadas de erosión de principios, desmoralización y miedo, ya pueden hacer lo que les de la gana.

Ojalá me equivoque, claro. Ojalá entre las nuevas generaciones, los más perjudicados por la deriva totalitaria de Sodoma, haya una masa crítica de resistentes que nos de una sorpresa. Quién sabe, pero desde luego no me parece lo más probable.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Dic 2022)

*El euro digital tiene por objetivo complementar la divisa en efectivo, no reemplazarla*











El desconocido euro digital del que nadie sabe en Europa


El euro digital tiene por objetivo complementar la divisa en efectivo, no reemplazarla




www.eldebate.com


----------



## ESC (9 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> *El euro digital tiene por objetivo complementar la divisa en efectivo, no reemplazarla*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...

Lo complementará durante un período efímero.

El objetivo es la digitalización forzosa de todo el sistema, una forma de recordarnos lo indispensable que es el tinglado bancario internacional en nuestras vidas. Por si alguno no lo tenía claro a estas alturas de la película.


----------



## ESC (9 Dic 2022)

In tech we trust.


----------



## Maifrond (9 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> El objetivo es la digitalización forzosa de todo el sistema...



Efectivamente, tras el éxito del megahit "Quédate en casa, es por tu seguridad", así como de la segunda parte "Las vacunas son seguras y eficaces", viene la última entrega de esta serie "El euro digital no supondrá una limitación ni una intromisión en tu vida personal".

Lo dantesco es que todavía hay fulanos que aplauden esta medida, que por otra no me sorprende. Hemos visto durante estos años a los policías de balcón o a los expertos que hablaban de vacunación "por solidaridad", así pues, no es extraño que salgan los vende humos en posesión de la auténtica y única verdad a esparcir a los cuatro vientos la ponzoña que leen en los medios de comunicación o instituciones gubernamentales.


----------



## Maifrond (9 Dic 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Una diferencia entre las cuentas bancarias digitales que tenemos actualmente (y productos asociados, tarjetas, bizum, etc) y las cuentas CBDC es que tanto nuestros balances como las transacciones serían directamente validadas y registradas en el banco central.
> Ahora mismo nosotros tenemos cuentas en los bancos comerciales y estos a su vez tienen cuenta en el BCE. Con las CBDC cada individuo y sociedad tiene su cuenta en el banco central, esto proporciona un mayor nivel de seguimiento y control directo por parte de una entidad gubernamental, y por tanto, del mismo gobierno.
> Algunas utilidades serían un análisis estadístico directo (big data), seguimiento completo, limitación y confiscación a nivel individual, así como control de gasto a nivel poblacional.
> 
> ...




Soberbio, mejor no se puede explicar


----------



## sdPrincBurb (9 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> *El euro digital tiene por objetivo complementar la divisa en efectivo, no reemplazarla*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja vale, eres Panda Stacker?


----------



## Atolladero (9 Dic 2022)

Mientras debatimos sobre los CBDC, la plata no se cansa de subir, rondando los 24$ esta tarde. Muy buenas aportaciones por cierto, así da gusto.

Sugiero a Méjico y Perú que emitan sus respectivos CBDC basados en plata, más atractivo no podrían tener.

Ahora en serio, la plata nos va alegrar la Navidad. Quiero traer un buen jamón a casa.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (9 Dic 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Jajaja vale, eres Panda Stacker?



Lo dices porque no has leído alguna de mis maldiciones, como la que le eché al mierda de maifrond.

Panda es mucho más educado que yo, y pierde menos el tiempo en responder a nadie.


----------



## Maifrond (9 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Ahora en serio, la plata nos va alegrar la Navidad. Quiero traer un buen jamón a casa.



¿Vas a cambiar plata por un jamón? Yo no lo haría, y menos con los stocks y tiempos de entrega que se ven en las tiendas. Si dices que te vas a quitar de encima plata de 900 o leyes inferiores como quieras, pero 999 yo no la sacaba al mercado.


----------



## Atolladero (9 Dic 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> ¿Vas a cambiar plata por un jamón? Yo no lo haría, y menos con los stocks y tiempos de entrega que se ven en las tiendas. Si dices que te vas a quitar de encima plata de 900 o leyes inferiores como quieras, pero 999 yo no la sacaba al mercado.



No hombre no, el jamón en €, la plata la dejo para los malos tiempos que no tardarán en venir.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Lo dices porque no has leído alguna de mis maldiciones, como la que le eché al mierda de maifrond.
> 
> Panda es mucho más educado que yo, y pierde menos el tiempo en responder a nadie.




Yo he aprendido un poco de ti a echar maldiciones aunque mi especialidad es la de partir cadera, que esa no es tuya, es cosecha propia.

Ahora mismo tengo a varios foreros maldecidos, tendrian que decirte ellos como se sienten pero vaya que eso no es nada en el futuro aun estaran peor con todo lo que les eche encima.

Me gusto la tuya de por cada oro que tengas pierdas un dedo, ahora la aplico haciendo variaciones.

Por ejemplo si estan hablando de tias y alguno me dice fantasma.......... si es mentira lo que he dicho que me parta la cadera pero si es verdad que por cada una que me he follado en lo que va de año pierdas tu un dedo....... Se quedan palidos......

Las maldiciones funcionan ahora tengo a uno que van a operar de cadera y le hice varias veces la maldicion de la cadera.


----------



## Ozymandias (10 Dic 2022)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Jajaja vale, eres Panda Stacker?



Panda Satcker siempre repite en sus vídeos que el “quiere dormir bien”


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una auditoría externa que goce de la confianza de quienes la soliciten, puede verificar la cantidad de reservas de oro en un momento dado y se puede verificar que se corresponde con el número de tokens que lo representan en la blockchain que es un registro público.
> 
> El problema no es auditar el oro físico se ha hecho muchas veces, el problema hasta ahora ha sido auditar el token que lo representa para confirmar que no se ha emitido token sin respaldo.
> 
> ...



Si su oro lo va a custodiar usted mismo, entonces no veo ningún problema. Esté asociado este a un token o a una piedra. Ahora, si le dan un token (auditado) en vez de oro y se lo custodia otro, la blockchain no soluciona nada y para ese caso de uso es mucho peor que una base de datos centralizada.

Por otro lado. Bitcoin no promete nada salvo una auditoria en tiempo real 24/7, no haga hombres de paja.

Un apunte legal. Cualquier token que tenga CEO y se puedan obtener ganancias con el trabajo de terceros, es considerado una security y por lo tanto necesita cumplir normas y regulaciones para ser legal. Bitcoin es considerado legalmente una commodity, para ello no puede tener CEO ni prometer beneficios económicos.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Lo dices porque no has leído alguna de mis maldiciones, como la que le eché al mierda de maifrond.
> 
> Panda es mucho más educado que yo, y pierde menos el tiempo en responder a nadie.



¿Eres Spiderman?


----------



## ciberobrero (10 Dic 2022)

Cómo se puede enterrar oro y plata sin que den señal los detectores de metales?


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (10 Dic 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Cómo se puede enterrar oro y plata sin que den señal los detectores de metales?



Con una maldición para quien lo encuentre.

O enterrándolo a más de 2 metros de profundidad.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Dic 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Cómo se puede enterrar oro y plata sin que den señal los detectores de metales?



Los equipos normales de venta al público, aún siendo estos de gran calidad, para el tamaño de una moneda, apenas penetran 35cm como máximo. Para más profundidad sería necesario costosos aparatos especiales.






Los Detectores de Metales y la Profundidad de Búsqueda


Una de las cuestiones que más inquietan a todo nuevo buscador es la profundidad



www.uv.es


----------



## Gusman (10 Dic 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Los equipos normales de venta al público, aún siendo estos de gran calidad, para el tamaño de una moneda, apenas penetran 35cm como máximo. Para más profundidad sería necesario costosos aparatos especiales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 1 de alliexpress de los mas baratos y detecto una lata vieja a unos 70 cm, ojo.
Lo mejor llenar todos los alrededores de clavos viejos y asi el detectorista se va de la zona por falsos positivos.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Dic 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo tengo 1 de alliexpress de los mas baratos y detecto una lata vieja a unos 70 cm, ojo.
> Lo mejor llenar todos los alrededores de clavos viejos y asi el detectorista se va de la zona por falsos positivos.



Si, ya lo dicen en el enlace, a mayor tamaño del objeto a detectar más profundidad penetran.


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Dic 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Cómo se puede enterrar oro y plata sin que den señal los detectores de metales?











Profundidad alcanzada por los detectores de metales


Las preguntas más frecuentes que todos los novatos o no tan novatos amantes de los detectores de metales están centradas en la profundidad que se puede alcanzar. Los detectores de metales actuales no alcanzan grandes profundidades, y lo más probable es que en el futuro tampoco puedan alcanzar la...



tiendadetector.com


----------



## FranMen (10 Dic 2022)

Hallazgo histórico en Las Médulas: descubren una gran mina de oro subterránea


Un grupo de investigadores del Instituto de Estudios Cabreireses ha localizado una explotación aurífera de 30 metros cuadros en Puente de Domingo Flórez, dentro del espacio arqueológico




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## frankie83 (10 Dic 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Cómo se puede enterrar oro y plata sin que den señal los detectores de metales?



Enterrarlo para que te vea alguien mientras lo haces? Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Gusman (10 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Enterrarlo para que te vea alguien mientras lo haces? Un plan sin fisuras



Esta mejor en el banco.


----------



## lvdo (10 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gracias, hasta ahora me habían dicho que soy agente chino y ruso principalmente. Me cuelgo también la medalla de ser agente del BCE
> 
> Aunque no hubiera hecho explícito el BCE sus motivos para crear un euro digital, se puede deducir los motivos si sabes que el objetivo de China es que el yuan digital sea usado fuera de sus fronteras y ves que a partir de ahí el resto de bancos centrales se han puesto en marcha para hacer lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Hola Spielzeug. El escenario que indicas implicaría un respaldo del euro cbdc para competir con el yuan, cosa que no has mencionado (tampoco Lagarte) y que dudo que ocurra. 
Pero en el caso que lo respaldaran por ejemplo con oro, ¿cuál sería el problema con mantener el efectivo? Ninguno (salvo el control absoluto de todos los movimientos que superen, por decir algo, los 50€, lo que iría muy en la línea del sistema de control comunista-capitalista chino).
¿Cuál sería la necesidad de crear un euro digital y de eliminar el efectivo o relegar su uso únicamente para pagos residuales, estando la moneda respaldada? Ninguna, si el respaldo del yuan fuera de verdad el problema de base real.
Además, ¿qué tan mayoritaria seria la adopción del yuan digital fuera de sus fronteras, si los tributos europeos seguirían teniendo que abonarse en euros, base fundamental de una moneda fiat?
¿La amenaza sería en ese caso para las transacciones de bienes en euros a nivel internacional? No estoy muy puesto, pero creo que en ese ámbito sería el dólar el que más se vería amenazado por ser el más usado para esos movimientos. 
¿La amenaza sería para el uso del euro como divisa refugio? Podría ser, pero se solucionaría simplemente respaldando la moneda sin mayores cambios.

En mi opinión, creo que el BCE quiere aprovechar para subirse al carro del sistema de control chino usando las típicas excusas de la lucha contra la financiación del terrorismo, el blanqueo de capitales y el bienestar de los gatitos, implantando una moneda con un control centralizado que permita desplegar políticas tiránicas.

Auditorías, blockchains y derivados son paños calientes que solo sirven para maquillar un sistema y otorgarle ciertas garantías a nivel internacional, hasta que alguien con poder, con pepinos nucleares, da un puñetazo en la mesa y dice que de respaldo, nanai. 
Y es entonces cuando se te queda cara de tonto porque el problema real es la custodia.

No es por nada que antaño las monedas estuvieran hechas de oro o de plata. El sistema fiat se conoce desde hace siglos, los chinos lo implantaron por primera vez y falló como han fallado todas las monedas fiat hasta la fecha. 
Y aún con respaldo, es muy tentador emitir más billetes de los que puedes respaldar sabiendo que solo un 5-10% de los depositarios reclaman el metal físico. Es condición humana. 
Por lo que vuelvo a decir, el problema real es la custodia.

La historia se repite. Parece mentira pero todas estas ostias ya se las llevaron nuestros antepasados y aprendieron bien la lección, pero por lo que se ve, las comodidades de hoy nos tienen totalmente agilipollados. Volveremos a aprender la lección después de sufrir las consecuencias de nuestra inopia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Dic 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Una diferencia entre las cuentas bancarias digitales que tenemos actualmente (y productos asociados, tarjetas, bizum, etc) y las cuentas CBDC es que tanto nuestros balances como las transacciones serían directamente validadas y registradas en el banco central.
> Ahora mismo nosotros tenemos cuentas en los bancos comerciales y estos a su vez tienen cuenta en el BCE. Con las CBDC cada individuo y sociedad tiene su cuenta en el banco central, esto proporciona un mayor nivel de seguimiento y control directo por parte de una entidad gubernamental, y por tanto, del mismo gobierno.



Todo esto está muy bien explicado y tiene sentido. Sólo hay algo que no me cuadra: Sabemos que los oligarcas occidentales son los dueños de la banca privada, de los bancos centrales, de las aseguradoras y constructoras, de las eléctricas, de las agencias de calificación y, en general, de todo aquello que tiene un importante valor, sea ficticio o real. Pero dónde mejor y más fácilmente pueden robar y expoliar es a través de sus bancos comerciales y de inversión, con la reserva fraccionaria, las posiciones cortas, y un sinfín de artimañas financieras.

Lo que no me cuadra es que la desaparición del efectivo y la implantación del dinero digital centralizado haría innecesaria la existencia de los bancos privados y no creo que esta chusma renuncie a la que, desde hace más de 500 años, es su mejor arma para dominar el mundo.


----------



## Atolladero (10 Dic 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola Spielzeug. El escenario que indicas implicaría un respaldo del euro cbdc para competir con el yuan, cosa que no has mencionado (tampoco Lagarte) y que dudo que ocurra.
> Pero en el caso que lo respaldaran por ejemplo con oro, ¿cuál sería el problema con mantener el efectivo? Ninguno (salvo el control absoluto de todos los movimientos que superen, por decir algo, los 50€, lo que iría muy en la línea del sistema de control comunista-capitalista chino).
> ¿Cuál sería la necesidad de crear un euro digital y de eliminar el efectivo o relegar su uso únicamente para pagos residuales, estando la moneda respaldada? Ninguna, si el respaldo del yuan fuera de verdad el problema de base real.
> Además, ¿qué tan mayoritaria seria la adopción del yuan digital fuera de sus fronteras, si los tributos europeos seguirían teniendo que abonarse en euros, base fundamental de una moneda fiat?
> ...



Muy buen aporte, sólo te corrijo una cosa. El problema real es el "custodio", creo que así se entiende mejor.

Cuando la plata era el dinero del imperio español, creo que nunca se envileció como si lo hicieron otros imperios. ¿Es este el ejemplo de un buen custodio?


----------



## Muttley (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2022)

lvdo dijo:


> Hola Spielzeug. El escenario que indicas implicaría un respaldo del euro cbdc para competir con el yuan, cosa que no has mencionado (tampoco Lagarte) y que dudo que ocurra.
> Pero en el caso que lo respaldaran por ejemplo con oro, ¿cuál sería el problema con mantener el efectivo? Ninguno (salvo el control absoluto de todos los movimientos que superen, por decir algo, los 50€, lo que iría muy en la línea del sistema de control comunista-capitalista chino).
> ¿Cuál sería la necesidad de crear un euro digital y de eliminar el efectivo o relegar su uso únicamente para pagos residuales, estando la moneda respaldada? Ninguna, si el respaldo del yuan fuera de verdad el problema de base real.
> Además, ¿qué tan mayoritaria seria la adopción del yuan digital fuera de sus fronteras, si los tributos europeos seguirían teniendo que abonarse en euros, base fundamental de una moneda fiat?
> ...



Hola lvdo,

Son muchas preguntas, intentaré responder algunas de ellas.

1. La custodia. 

Claro que es un problema: una vez que se entrega el oro en custodia, existe el riesgo contraparte en caso de que el custodio no cumpla con su compromiso de entrega. Creo que ese riesgo es percibido por los bancos centrales que en la última década han repatriado sus reservas de oro del Bank of England y de la fed (Alemania, Austria, Holanda, Polonia, Hungría...)

La divisa se respaldaria con las propias divisas custodiadas dentro del territorio nacional. Creo que nadie va a querer repetir los errores de Bretton Woods (respaldo indirecto de las divisas al estar ligadas al dólar como divisa de referencia convertible en oro). 

La tendencia a guardar el oro dentro del territorio es una tendencia que sigue en marcha en forma de repatriaciones (sigue habiendo mucho oro custodiado en Londres y Nueva York), en forma de compras de oro de la producción interna por parte de los bancos centrales para aumentar sus reservas o aumentando las reservas comprando en el mercado pero custodiadas dentro de las fronteras.

2. Con el oro custodiado dentro de las fronteras es el único activo del banco central sin riesgo contraparte. Ese oro es la base del sistema monetario de la que habla el banco central holandés y el que se revaluara lo que haga falta para equilibrar el resto de activos con riesgo contraparte que inflan sus balances tras años de "estímulos":






Governor Of Dutch Central Bank States Gold Revaluation Account Is Solvency Backstop | Seeking Alpha


The Governor of the Dutch central bank stated the gold revaluation account ensures the solvency of his central bank in an interview on television about prospective losses.




seekingalpha.com





3. Es muy probable que con o sin respaldo en oro continúe la represión financiera. La represión financiera es inevitable mientras estemos en guerra económica ya que el ahorro de la población es un arma de guerra. Cada gobierno "recomienda" a su población dirigir sus ahorros allí donde les interesa:

En occidente a cualquier cosa menos al oro, mientras que China ha recomendado a su población invertir en oro en la última década. China de hecho dijo explícitamente que parte de su política monetaria incluía movilizar el ahorro de su población para que comprase oro y poder tener estabilidad económica en caso de crisis del sistema monetario.

4. Nadie dice explícitamente nada sobre respaldar su divisa con oro, al menos de momento, pero los hechos indican que se están preparando para ello. Favorecer que la población adquiera oro en Rusia, Turquía o China indica una estrategia monetaria que intenta dirigir el ahorro de su población allí donde les interesa (en occidente igual).

Nadie habla ahora de volver al patrón oro, ya se habló de ello tras la crisis de 2008. Muchos países lo pidieron explícitamente en su momento, no tienen que repetirlo más (su política monetaria y sus acciones hablan por si mismos). Si en 2008 algunos países pedían una vuelta al patrón oro, después del bloqueo de Irán del SWIFT, abandonar el sistema monetario basado en el dólar se convierte en una necesidad para cualquier nación que aspire a seguir siendo soberana.

La "pesadilla" de las CBDCs que son capaces de desconectarte de tu dinero apretando un botón, es una realidad desde hace más de una década. Repito: creer en la distopía monetaria que va a llegar en el futuro con las CBDCs impide reconocer que esa distopía es realidad desde antes de que existieran éstas. 

La CBDC China, surge para romper con esa distopía monetaria en la que te pueden desconectar si no obedeces o emisor del dinero. China no necesita una CBDC para tener más control (ya lo tiene en el formato actual), la necesita para salirse del SWIFT y ofrecer una alternativa monetaria que pudiera ser utilizada dentro y fuera de sus fronteras.

A partir de ese momento, empieza la carrera de los bancos centrales por sacar su propia CBDC por dos motivos: recuperar soberanía monetaria fuera del sistema SWIFT y poder competir en el nuevo escenario que se plantea.


----------



## Dadaria (10 Dic 2022)

Atolladero dijo:


> Muy buen aporte, sólo te corrijo una cosa. El problema real es el "custodio", creo que así se entiende mejor.
> 
> Cuando la plata era el dinero del imperio español, creo que nunca se envileció como si lo hicieron otros imperios. ¿Es este el ejemplo de un buen custodio?



Si que hubo varias devaluaciones, algunas en época de Felipe IV, debido a un descenso en las remesas de metales preciosos llegados de América. El vellón (maravedí) sufrió varias devaluaciones (resellos), y los escudos y los reales desaparecieron de la circulación por un tiempo (pura ley de gresham). Y ya en el siglo XVIII hubo varias, la primera de Felipe V, aunque esa fue porque los franceses aprovecharon para inundar el sistema monetario español con monedas con menos plata que las nuestras (pese a que la tasa de cambio era la misma) y en época de Carlos III hubo al menos dos, y esas si fueron un robo a mano armada y además en secreto, bajo el pretexto de mejorar la calidad de las monedas.









Las devaluaciones secretas en la ley de la moneda nacional durante el reinado de Carlos III


Por Real Orden reservada de 18 de marzo de 1771 y Real Pragmática de 29 de mayo de 1772 se reformó la moneda de oro y plata. Como afirmaba Gil Farrés, estas medidas fueron acompañadas con rebajas secretas de la ley y del peso de las monedas, y Paradaltas



www.numismaticodigital.com


----------



## asqueado (10 Dic 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Cómo se puede enterrar oro y plata sin que den señal los detectores de metales?









¿Qué Metales no Pueden ser Detectados por un Detector de Metales?


Detector de Metales ¿Qué metales no pueden ser detectados por un detector de metales? Si está familiarizado con este dispositivo, sabe que pu




megalocators.com


----------



## jkaza (10 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Si lo dice el tipo este con esa cara de pillo aguantando la risa, es que el oro va a pegar un buen batacazo.




Ahorrad en dólares y esperad a que caiga de 1,5k.

Si os gustan mis consejos financieros, me podéis invitar a unos doritos.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Si lo dice el tipo este con esa cara de pillo aguantando la risa, es que el oro va a pegar un buen batacazo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287480
> 
> ...



No se porque se le da tanto bombo a ese personaje, encima es de Credit Suisse, menudos piratas


----------



## Gusman (10 Dic 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Todo esto está muy bien explicado y tiene sentido. Sólo hay algo que no me cuadra: Sabemos que los oligarcas occidentales son los dueños de la banca privada, de los bancos centrales, de las aseguradoras y constructoras, de las eléctricas, de las agencias de calificación y, en general, de todo aquello que tiene un importante valor, sea ficticio o real. Pero dónde mejor y más fácilmente pueden robar y expoliar es a través de sus bancos comerciales y de inversión, con la reserva fraccionaria, las posiciones cortas, y un sinfín de artimañas financieras.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es que la desaparición del efectivo y la implantación del dinero digital centralizado haría innecesaria la existencia de los bancos privados y no creo que esta chusma renuncie a la que, desde hace más de 500 años, es su mejor arma para dominar el mundo.



No necesitan los bancos privados. Ya controlan los centrales. De hecho, quieren un unico banco central para ejercer mas control o tiranía.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Dic 2022)

CBCD,próximamente
Acratamagallania a puesto esto en otro hilo









Por qué las monedas digitales públicas son la mayor amenaza a la propiedad privada


“Tendemos a crear una equivalencia con el dinero efectivo, pero hay una enorme diferencia. Por ejemplo, nosotros no sabemos quién está utilizando un billete...




www.elblogsalmon.com





Leerlo porque es cojonudo


----------



## max power (10 Dic 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Cómo se puede enterrar oro y plata sin que den señal los detectores de metales?



Escondiendolo donde haya mucho metal per se. En una viga metalica por ejemplo.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Dic 2022)

max power dijo:


> Escondiendolo donde haya mucho metal per se. En una viga metalica por ejemplo.



Envolviendo las monedas en papel aluminio y poniéndolas al lado de una viga de metal, al recubrirlas de aluminio evitas que detectores específicos de oro metal lo detecten


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (10 Dic 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Todo esto está muy bien explicado y tiene sentido. Sólo hay algo que no me cuadra: Sabemos que los oligarcas occidentales son los dueños de la banca privada, de los bancos centrales, de las aseguradoras y constructoras, de las eléctricas, de las agencias de calificación y, en general, de todo aquello que tiene un importante valor, sea ficticio o real. Pero dónde mejor y más fácilmente pueden robar y expoliar es a través de sus bancos comerciales y de inversión, con la reserva fraccionaria, las posiciones cortas, y un sinfín de artimañas financieras.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es que la desaparición del efectivo y la implantación del dinero digital centralizado haría innecesaria la existencia de los bancos privados y no creo que esta chusma renuncie a la que, desde hace más de 500 años, es su mejor arma para dominar el mundo.



Cuidado, la banca privada es una cosa y el banco comercial que tiene sucursal en tu barrio es otra que no tiene nada que ver. En el caso de los segundos, cuando pierdan el tema de gestión de cuentas bancarias, pues ya veremos si con las demás funciones es suficiente. Depósitos, hipotecas, comercialización de productos de inversión... Eso en principio eso lo pueden seguir gestionando ellos. Y supongo que darán soporte a los analfabetos tecnológicos, a los que ya están obligando a lidiar con los cajeros.

De lo que estamos hablando es de las nuevas capacidades que proporcionan las CBDC, nadie dice que todo eso que mencionas vaya a limitarse o desaparecer. Como mucho, estará todo más trazado y controlado, pero claro, el control (o el control de los que controlan) lo tienen los mismos de siempre. El control sólo tendrá consecuencias para el populacho y los incómodos, que no quepa duda.


----------



## warezz (11 Dic 2022)

Is China stockpiling gold, dumping US dollars amid asset diversification drive?


China increased its gold reserves for the first time since September 2019 in November, with increased purchases expected amid Beijing’s diversification efforts and international financial market volatility.




www.scmp.com





_*The first monthly increase since September 2019 lifted China’s gold reserves from 62.64 million ounces at the end of October to 63.67 million ounces, worth around US$112 billion. *_


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Ahora, si le dan un token (auditado) en vez de oro y se lo custodia otro, la blockchain no soluciona nada y para ese caso de uso es mucho peor que una base de datos centralizada.



Creo que no entiendes la diferencia que supone usar una blockchain y una base de datos centralizada. Es igual, aunque te parezca peor solución, es la que propone Rusia:









Putin calls for creating international payment system independent of interference


According to the Russian leader, global financial institutions should reflect the realities of the multipolar world and be based on open democratic principles




tass.com





_Se puede crear un sistema independiente de pagos internacionales basado en la moneda digital y las tecnologías blockchain, dijo el jueves el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. 

"Es posible crear un *nuevo sistema de pagos internacionales basado en tecnologías de moneda digital y registros distribuidos, mucho más conveniente, pero al mismo tiempo completamente seguro para los participantes e independiente de la interferencia de bancos y terceros*", dijo Putin.

Según él, las instituciones financieras globales deben reflejar las realidades del mundo multipolar y basarse en principios democráticos abiertos. "En las condiciones de las restricciones ilegítimas actuales, los asentamientos son una de las líneas de ataque", dijo Putin. 

*"El sistema de pago internacional actual es caro, y su sistema de cuentas corresponsales y su regulación están controlados por un pequeño grupo de estados y compañías financieras*", dijo._

Planean usar una criptos para el comercio exterior, y en breve comienza:









Cryptocurrency will appear in Russia next year as legal commodity — Aksakov


Chairman of the State Duma Committee on the financial market said that cryptocurrency will be used to pay for parallel imports and deliveries of goods to Russia




tass.com





Pero, de que criptos hablan? Hablan de stable coins ligadas a oro:









Russia eyes stablecoin platforms for settlements with friendly countries


Earlier, the Finance Ministry and the Bank of Russia agreed that in the current conditions "it is impossible to do without cross-border settlements in cryptocurrency"




tass.com





"Actualmente estamos trabajando con varios países para crear plataformas bilaterales a fin de no utilizar dólares y euros. Ofrecemos *instrumentos tokenizados mutuamente aceptables que se utilizarán en estas plataformas, que son esencialmente plataformas de compensación que estamos desarrollando actualmente con estos países. Las monedas estables se pueden vincular a algún instrumento generalmente reconocido, por ejemplo, el oro*, *cuyo valor es claro y observable para todos los participantes",* dijo Moiseyev.

Criptos respaldadas en oro a un cambio fijo, con una cámara de compensación para cuadrar los balances (en oro también)



Fukuoka San dijo:


> Un apunte legal. Cualquier token que tenga CEO y se puedan obtener ganancias con el trabajo de terceros, es considerado una security y por lo tanto necesita cumplir normas y regulaciones para ser legal. Bitcoin es considerado legalmente una commodity, para ello no puede tener CEO ni prometer beneficios económicos.



Bitcoin está prohibido en China, por ejemplo. No hay una consideración legal de bitcoin a nivel mundial, cada país ha legislado como ha querido.

El oro monetario en cambio si que tiene consideración legal de divisa, con su propia código de divisa, en todo el mundo y, sobretodo, su valor es reconocido por todos.

Las criptos irredimibles como BTC no tienen un valor reconocido por todos (ni lo tendrán jamás), ha sido necesaria una promoción durante una década para que se haya adoptado "masivamente" (en occidente exclusivamente que es donde le han dado estatus de commodity a la cripto de Nakamoto). 

PD. Puedes transferir bitcoins a todo el mundo pero en algunos sitios acabarás en la cárcel o con una buena multa si pretendes usarlo. Hay países que intentan proteger a sus ciudadanos de estafas piramidales que requieren la entrada de nuevos inversores para dar ganancias a los antiguos y se basan en mentiras como que es "oro digital" para enganchar a incautos.


----------



## Fukuoka San (11 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que no entiendes la diferencia que supone usar una blockchain y una base de datos centralizada.



El que no lo entiende es usted y Putin. Se creen que si le ponen ruedas a un caballo se convierte en un coche. Espero que sea clara la analogía.

La blockchain no hace nada con respecto a la trazabilidad, ni puede auditar nada físico. Será un engaño más si crean oro tokenizado.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Bitcoin está prohibido en China



Está mal informado. Los ASIC de mineria se fabrican en China, por Antminer por ejemplo, y obviamente se pueden pagar con bitcoin.


----------



## risto mejido (11 Dic 2022)

Yo toda esta movida de token respaldado por oro lo veo un oro papel 2.0
O también un “quítate tú que ahora me toca estafar a mi”

Se habla mucho del dinero digital, si están prediciendo apagones, sería muy difícil poder funcionar con apagones y en medio rural la gente mayor no es que esté muy digitalizada .
Como lo harían en entornos de escasez energética? Si con el btcoin ponen el grito en el cielo por consumo de energía, sería más ecológico el uso de dinero efectivo .
Lo mismo regalan un grupo eleçtrogeno a cada comercio como hacen en ucrania , allí están metiendo ya la divisa digital y piden generadores a gritos ....


----------



## ELOS (11 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Yo toda esta movida de token respaldado por oro lo veo un oro papel 2.0
> O también un “quítate tú que ahora me toca estafar a mi”
> 
> Se habla mucho del dinero digital, si están prediciendo apagones, sería muy difícil poder funcionar con apagones y en medio rural la gente mayor no es que esté muy digitalizada .
> ...



Es como es petróleo VERDE de Repsol.

Y ahora suelto la opinión de Cuñao: claro que sería un caos el único pago con dinero digital sin una estabilidad energética que lo sostenga, pero...
acaso no están forzando el caos con todas las medidas tomadas en los últimos 2 años ?


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Yo toda esta movida de token respaldado por oro lo veo un oro papel 2.0
> O también un “quítate tú que ahora me toca estafar a mi



Esta movida surge por acuerdos voluntarios entre países hartos de la estafa del sistema monetario basado en el dólar. Son países hartos de ser estafados y están intentando crear un sistema monetario que sea más difícil de trampear.

Para evitar que pueda ser trampeado fácilmente, se registrarían las transacciones en un base de datos pública (eso es una blockchain) y se establecen cámaras de compensacion que periódicamente redimiran en oro a los participantes.

No va a ser un sistema perfecto, ninguno lo es pero es diferente un sistema monetario que surge por un acuerdo voluntario entre sus miembros a un sistema que tiene que ser impuesto por la fuerza.

En un sistema monetario voluntario, se llega a un acuerdo porque todos se benefician de él. El sistema actual, es un sistema impuesto y el emisor de la divisa de referencia puede impedir su uso unilateralmente a quien no obedezca a sus designios. Intentar imponer el sistema monetario actual, es lo que hace que estemos en guerra, con otras reglas, pero en guerra.

No digo que el sistema de criptos redimibles en oro vaya a ser una utopía monetaria perfecta pero si que parece menos fraudulenta que cualquier otra opción y desde luego mejor que lo que hay ahora.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## LadyBug (11 Dic 2022)

Las divisas digitales se van a implementar y serán respaldadas en materias primas u oro, pero solo servirán para realizar transacciones digitales saltándose el sistema SWITF.

El problema de las CBDC respaldadas en oro o materias primas serán las auditorias y el control, como siempre.

Si no se permite el cambio de esas divisas de digital a físico o papel equivalente, nadie las va a querer como reserva de valor.

Pueden hacer lo que quieran, pero al final la gente siempre acabará por usar cualquier otra cosa si esas divisas digitales no permiten el cambio a nada físico.

En definitiva, las CBCD respaldas por oro solo valdrán sin son convertibles a oro o materias primas. Sería una vuelta al patrón oro de siempre pero un poco más modernizado.

Si eso fuera así, la única forma para controlar la salida de reservas, sería que solo permitirán el cambio a físico si se alcanza cierta cantidad de CBCD ( una especie de corralito digital), si se dispara mucho el precio pocos podrán canjearlo a físico.

Además, el dinero fiat equivalente que emitieran sería de muy poco valor haciendo también imposible su canje a físico real.

Es la única forma que tendrían de usar CBDC respaldadas en metales que fueran relativamente “confiables”. Pero implementarlas sería a costa de crear un corralito: prohibirán la tenencia de metales y el canje que ofrezcan a CBCD será un robo.

Vamos que, aunque las CBDC sean respaldadas en oro, lo serán por muy poco valor equivalente y se correrá el riesgo de un control abusivo por parte de los bancos centrales. La única forma de controlar el cambio a físico sería disparando los precios y poniendo normas para evitarlo.

No veo que sean reserva de valor real, aunque intenten hacernos creer que sí lo son y la mayoría las acepte.

En breve veremos a quien le saldrá mejor la jugada a largo plazo en este cambio de las reglas del juego: al que tiene metales, al que tiene bienes, al que tiene anotación digitales o al que tiene papelitos de colores.


----------



## risto mejido (11 Dic 2022)

Masked Bandits Steal Gold From North Korean Armored Vehicle | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*Bandidos enmascarados roban oro de vehículo blindado de Corea del Norte*





POR TYLER DURDEN
DOMINGO, 11/12/2022 - 15:20
_Escrito por Lisa Blain y Angela Bright a través de The Epoch Times,_
Un vehículo blindado que transportaba 200 kilogramos de oro fue robado después de que se detuviera en una carretera de Corea del Norte a mediados de noviembre, dijo una fuente a RFA.




*Tres ladrones enmascarados vencieron a dos guardias armados para llevarse el oro valorado en unos US$11 millones, dijo la fuente.*
El robo ocurrió cuando el vehículo estaba destinado a la capital de Pyongyang en la Carretera Nacional 1 desde Sinuiju, Provincia de Pyongan del Norte.
*La forma en que se detuvo el vehículo blindado no fue evidente* en el informe de RFA publicado tanto en coreano como en inglés .
Tras el robo, se inició una persecución de los ladrones.


> _*“La reciente llegada de un equipo de investigación para la seguridad y protección del Estado en el área de Sinuiju ha causado furor”,* dijo la fuente._



Debido a la forma en que los bandidos pudieron dominar rápidamente a los guardias armados, parece que recibieron entrenamiento militar especial, agregó la fuente.
Posteriormente, las autoridades de Corea del Norte incluyeron a todos los veteranos de las fuerzas especiales en la provincia de Pyongan del Norte en la lista de sospechosos e interrogaron a cada uno sobre su paradero el día del incidente.
Sin embargo, *se desconoce el paradero de los ladrones.*
Una fuente en la provincia de Ryanggang le dijo a RFA que “la frontera de la ciudad de Hyesan en la provincia de Ryanggang se ha llenado recientemente con investigadores del Ministerio de Seguridad Pública y Comando Fronterizo y se encuentra en estado de emergencia”.
Esto, dijo la fuente, era para _*“evitar que los 200 kilogramos de oro saqueados en un ataque de bandidos en la Carretera Nacional 1 de Sinuiju-Pyongyang fueran contrabandeados a China a través de la frontera”.*_
Tanto Sinuiju como Hyesan son ciudades fronterizas separadas de China por el río Yalu.
*Dado que no existe un mercado de oro en Corea del Norte , el oro robado esencialmente no tiene valor a menos que pueda pasarse de contrabando a compradores chinos.*
La fuente en la provincia de Ryanggang también reveló que el gobierno emitió folletos solicitando al público información sobre las personas que poseen oro o preguntando sobre las redes de contrabando de oro.

_Aldeanos de Corea del Norte andan en bicicleta en un puente, visto desde un bote en el río Yalu, frente a Hekou, en la provincia nororiental china de Liaoning, el 24 de febrero de 2019. (Greg Baker/AFP vía Getty Images)_
*Oficina 39 del Partido de los Trabajadores*
*Corea del Norte produce entre dos y cuatro toneladas de oro al año, la mayor parte del cual se envía a la Oficina 39 del Partido de los Trabajadores, dijo una de las fuentes.*
La oficina 39 depende directamente del máximo líder de Corea del Norte, Kim Jong-un.
En 2018, un desertor norcoreano que trabajaba en la Oficina 39 reveló que se creó para obtener divisas para los líderes del país.


> _“En Corea del Norte lo llamamos el 'fondo revolucionario'”, dijo el desertor a la Australian Broadcasting Corporation._
> *“Exportamos todo lo que pudimos: oro, joyas, productos agrícolas, todo lo que vendimos para conseguir dinero para él”.*



El desertor dijo que el oro norcoreano se introdujo de contrabando en China para poder venderlo en el mercado internacional con el nombre de oro chino. No fue difícil eludir las sanciones de la ONU y el Partido Comunista Chino desempeñó un papel central en el proceso.


----------



## risto mejido (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## jkaza (11 Dic 2022)

Pregunta para metaleros viajeros. Cuando cruzas la frontera en coche por ejemplo de Francia a España, te registran por si llevas metales encima?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (11 Dic 2022)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


>



esto tambien lo subo que esta interesante
saludos


----------



## FranMen (12 Dic 2022)

Una pequeña idea de lo que se mueve en la India 








India gold seizures hit three-year high after import duty increase


Customs and other agencies seized 3,083.6 kilograms of gold illegally brought in the country up to November this year, based on data made public by the Ministry of Finance in the parliament on Monday.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## kikepm (12 Dic 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Lo que no me cuadra es que la desaparición del efectivo y la implantación del dinero digital centralizado haría innecesaria la existencia de los bancos privados y no creo que esta chusma renuncie a la que, desde hace más de 500 años, es su mejor arma para dominar el mundo.



La explicación es bien sencilla, aunque difícil de aceptar y comprender por aquellos que parten de una concepción colectivista de la sociedad.

Básicamente:

1. La chusma no es un ente individual con los mismos objetivos y principios. Dentro de la chusma existen distintas familias y posturas enfrentadas.

2. La parte de la chusma que controla la banca central cree que la implantación de las CBDC le permitirá obtener un control superior al que provee el actual sistema financiero y bancario.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2022)

Uppp hombre uppp q ejjjto está muy decaído...


----------



## Muttley (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kovaliov (16 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


>



El hijo de puta ese deja al niño detrás gritando papá.


----------



## Saviero (16 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Yo toda esta movida de token respaldado por oro lo veo un oro papel 2.0
> O también un “quítate tú que ahora me toca estafar a mi”
> 
> Se habla mucho del dinero digital, si están prediciendo apagones, sería muy difícil poder funcionar con apagones y en medio rural la gente mayor no es que esté muy digitalizada .
> ...



Para los que habláis de cómo se podría comprar cosas durante apagones, se me ocurre que pueda haber una especie de monedero Offline? Quiero decir, si siempre tienes que pagar con tu móvil por ejemplo, el móvil registra cuanto dinero tenias hasta la última vez que tuviste conexión y ese es el máximo que te permite gastar.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Dic 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El hijo de puta ese deja al niño detrás gritando papá.



Acojonante. Primero le agarra cuando se quiere ir y luego sale corriendo y deja a toda la familia tirada!!!
Perdón por el fuera de tema.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (16 Dic 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El hijo de puta ese deja al niño detrás gritando papá.





Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Acojonante. Primero le agarra cuando se quiere ir y luego sale corriendo y deja a toda la familia tirada!!!
> Perdón por el fuera de tema.



¿Sabéis que es un video fake, verdad?


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Dic 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que es un video fake, verdad?



Pues me alegra saberlo. Parece mentira que a estas alturas nos cuelen todavía cualquier cosa...


----------



## wetopia (16 Dic 2022)

Es una película.


----------



## Harrymorgan (16 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Muttley, como ves la onza del toro?

Me he pedido una a los Reyes magos. En los videos que he visto parece muy bonita, un poco fina, es una penda que lo le puedan meter más relieve pero parece muy bonita, y el columnario arreglado ( se han cargado al Sr. Gallifante)

De tirada son 15.000... ¿ como lo ves a nivel de inversión?


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Dic 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Acojonante. Primero le agarra cuando se quiere ir y luego sale corriendo y deja a toda la familia tirada!!!
> Perdón por el fuera de tema.



Es una peli "Force Majeure.”


----------



## Muttley (16 Dic 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Muttley, como ves la onza del toro?
> 
> Me he pedido una a los Reyes magos. En los videos que he visto parece muy bonita, un poco fina, es una penda que lo le puedan meter más relieve pero parece muy bonita, y el columnario arreglado ( se han cargado al Sr. Gallifante)
> 
> De tirada son 15.000... ¿ como lo ves a nivel de inversión?



Similar al lince.
A mi me gusta


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Similar al lince.
> A mi me gusta



Tenían que haber hecho la onza del toro de oro imitanto las vallas de publicidad de Osborne. Eso le hubiera dado un premium Paco incalculable.


----------



## rory (16 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Si lo dice el tipo este con esa cara de pillo aguantando la risa, es que el oro va a pegar un buen batacazo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287480
> 
> ...



Sigues creyendo que bajará a 1500 el oro?


----------



## risto mejido (16 Dic 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El hijo de puta ese deja al niño detrás gritando papá.



Es que además parece que coje algo de la mesa y luego sale por patas en vez de cojer a los niños y la mujer, muy mal , espero que la esposa viendo eso lo mandase a tomar por culo


----------



## risto mejido (16 Dic 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que es un video fake, verdad?



Molaría que así fuese


----------



## frankie83 (17 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


>



Hola, como es que aquí pone que valdría en ms69 sobre los 70 euros y bajando? Es vieja la página o no tiene parecido con la realidad o no sé leer la tabla?






Silver Panda Coin Prices and Values | NGC


View the latest Silver Panda coin prices in the NGC Chinese Modern Coin Price Guide. Silver Panda values are updated every fifteen minutes during market hours.




www.ngccoin.com


----------



## Muttley (17 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hola, como es que aquí pone que valdría en ms69 sobre los 70 euros y bajando? Es vieja la página o no tiene parecido con la realidad o no sé leer la tabla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si la encuentras a 70, me dices que compro.
Son precios NO actualizados.
NGC no actualiza los precios habitualmente
Aqui cierre de esta semana pasada en Tauler de una de ellas.





10 yuan. Monedas Extranjeras. China. 1997. Panda. Presentada en blister original. SC. Km. 986. Ag.


China. 10 yuan. 1997. Panda. (Km-986). Ag. Presentada en blister original. SC. Est...80,00.




subastas.tauleryfau.com




130+martillo. Sobre 150.
NGC la valora en 50 (sellada es ms68)….y bajando 


No te molestes buscando medianías de plata:
Si vas a oro…ponme las medias del 82 que quieras a menos de 1700.
Compro todas.


----------



## jkaza (18 Dic 2022)

rory dijo:


> Sigues creyendo que bajará a 1500 el oro?



Si pincha la burbuja, no te quepa duda que el oro baja de 1,5k.

Por cierto, ahora con el IVA en la plata alemana, hay mucha diferencia entre comprar en Alemania y en España? En teoría solo sería un 2% de diferencia y gastos de envío, no?


----------



## Búfalo (18 Dic 2022)

Buenas,

Se ven monedas gradadas medio recientes (20 años atrás), valoradas en su día por NGC o PCGS a 70 y que haya aparecido con el tiempo manchas de leche o pátina? Podría bajar el valor?


----------



## Muttley (18 Dic 2022)

Búfalo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Se ven monedas gradadas medio recientes (20 años atrás), valoradas en su día por NGC o PCGS a 70 y que haya aparecido con el tiempo manchas de leche o pátina? Podría bajar el valor?



Si. Se ven. 
Buena pregunta. La pátina no es defecto de la moneda per se y lo qie gradúa ngc o pcgs es la acuñación y estado de la moneda.
No debiera afectar a su precio…pero claro…no se ve “tan bonita” 
Y que conste que yo soy defensor de una pátina bonita y natural


----------



## frankie83 (18 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Si pincha la burbuja, no te quepa duda que el oro baja de 1,5k.
> 
> Por cierto, ahora con el IVA en la plata alemana, hay mucha diferencia entre comprar en Alemania y en España? En teoría solo sería un 2% de diferencia y gastos de envío, no?



Qué burbuja exactamente…


----------



## frankie83 (18 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Si. Se ven.
> Buena pregunta. La pátina no es defecto de la moneda per se y lo qie gradúa ngc o pcgs es la acuñación y estado de la moneda.
> No debiera afectar a su precio…pero claro…no se ve “tan bonita”
> Y que conste que yo soy defensor de una pátina bonita y natural



Había por aquí un vídeo de 8 escudos que no sé si era tuyo o de quién.. pero se proponía una graduación onnicomprensiva, que tenía mucho sentido, pues el “valor” de una moneda lo componen varias cosas, la conservación pero también la pátina o el brillo, está claro que una pátina guapa o una negra y fea no son lo mismo


----------



## Búfalo (18 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Si. Se ven.
> Buena pregunta. La pátina no es defecto de la moneda per se y lo qie gradúa ngc o pcgs es la acuñación y estado de la moneda.
> No debiera afectar a su precio…pero claro…no se ve “tan bonita”
> Y que conste que yo soy defensor de una pátina bonita y natural



Gracias crack!


----------



## IvanRios (18 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Si. Se ven.
> Buena pregunta. La pátina no es defecto de la moneda per se y lo qie gradúa ngc o pcgs es la acuñación y estado de la moneda.
> No debiera afectar a su precio…pero claro…no se ve “tan bonita”
> Y que conste que yo soy defensor de una pátina bonita y natural



Hablando de la aparición de la patina y de la buena conservación de las monedas, ¿Podría ser el panda, por su diseño, la moneda que mejor "envejece" de todas o de las mejores?


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Dic 2022)

Esto lo leo de vez en cuando. Está en este hilo pero como soy incapaz de encontrar nada en este foro, lo vuelvo a poner ¿Hay alguien que haya explicado mejor como hemos llegado hasta aquí y como funciona el mundo? Pues sí: el mismo hijo de puta que cuando tuvo el poder de decisión se limpió el culo con lo que aquí tan magistralmente expresó. Eso hacen todos los que llegan al poder con tal de mantenerlo: Incendiar el mundo a sabiendas de que nos llevan a la destrucción.



*Oro y libertad económica*
por Alan Greenspan
[escrito en 1966]



> _Este artículo apareció originalmente en un boletín: The Objectivist publicado en 1966 y fue reimpreso en Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal de Ayn Rand._








Un antagonismo casi histérico hacia el patrón oro es un tema que une a los estadistas de todas las tendencias. Parecen sentir, quizás más clara y sutilmente que muchos defensores consistentes del laissez-faire, que el oro y la libertad económica son inseparables, que el patrón oro es un instrumento del laissez-faire y que cada uno implica y requiere al otro.

Para comprender la fuente de su antagonismo, primero es necesario comprender el papel específico del oro en una sociedad libre.

El dinero es el denominador común de todas las transacciones económicas. Es esa mercancía que sirve como medio de intercambio, es universalmente aceptable para todos los participantes en una economía de intercambio como pago por sus bienes o servicios y, por lo tanto, puede usarse como patrón de valor de mercado y como depósito de valor. es decir, como medio de ahorro.

La existencia de tal mercancía es una condición previa para una economía de división del trabajo. Si los hombres no tuvieran alguna mercancía de valor objetivo que fuera generalmente aceptable como dinero, tendrían que recurrir al trueque primitivo o se verían obligados a vivir en granjas autosuficientes y renunciar a las inestimables ventajas de la especialización. Si los hombres no tuvieran medios para almacenar valor, es decir, para ahorrar, no sería posible ni la planificación ni el intercambio a largo plazo.

Qué medio de intercambio será aceptable para todos los participantes en una economía no se determina arbitrariamente. Primero, el medio de intercambio debe ser duradero. En una sociedad primitiva de escasa riqueza, el trigo podría ser lo suficientemente duradero para servir como medio, ya que todos los intercambios ocurrirían solo durante e inmediatamente después de la cosecha, sin dejar valor excedente para almacenar. Pero cuando las consideraciones sobre la reserva de valor son importantes, como lo son en sociedades más ricas y civilizadas, el medio de intercambio debe ser una mercancía duradera, generalmente un metal. Generalmente, se elige un metal porque es homogéneo y divisible: cada unidad es igual que cualquier otra y se puede mezclar o formar en cualquier cantidad. Las joyas preciosas, por ejemplo, no son homogéneas ni divisibles. Más importante, la mercancía elegida como medio debe ser un lujo. Los deseos humanos por los lujos son ilimitados y, por lo tanto, los artículos de lujo siempre están en demanda y siempre serán aceptables. El trigo es un lujo en las civilizaciones desnutridas, pero no en una sociedad próspera. Los cigarrillos normalmente no servirían como dinero, pero lo hicieron en la Europa posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, donde se consideraban un lujo. El término "bien de lujo" implica escasez y alto valor unitario. Al tener un valor unitario alto, un producto de este tipo es fácilmente transportable; por ejemplo, una onza de oro vale media tonelada de arrabio. pero no en una sociedad próspera.

En las primeras etapas de una economía monetaria en desarrollo, podrían utilizarse varios medios de intercambio, ya que una amplia variedad de productos cumplirían las condiciones anteriores. Sin embargo, una de las mercancías desplazará gradualmente a todas las demás al ser más aceptable. Las preferencias sobre qué guardar como reserva de valor se desplazarán hacia el producto más ampliamente aceptable, lo que, a su vez, lo hará aún más aceptable. El cambio es progresivo hasta que esa mercancía se convierte en el único medio de intercambio. El uso de un solo medio es muy ventajoso por las mismas razones por las que una economía monetaria es superior a una economía de trueque: hace posibles los intercambios en una escala incalculablemente más amplia.

Si el medio único es oro, plata, conchas, ganado o tabaco es opcional, según el contexto y el desarrollo de una economía determinada. De hecho, todos han sido empleados, en distintas épocas, como medio de intercambio. Incluso en el presente siglo, dos productos básicos importantes, el oro y la plata, se han utilizado como medio de intercambio internacional, y el oro se ha convertido en el predominante. El oro, que tiene usos artísticos y funcionales y es relativamente escaso, tiene ventajas significativas sobre todos los demás medios de intercambio. Desde el comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial, ha sido prácticamente el único estándar internacional de intercambio. Si todos los bienes y servicios se pagaran en oro, los pagos grandes serían difíciles de ejecutar y esto tendería a limitar el alcance de una sociedad ''. s divisiones de trabajo y especialización. Así, una extensión lógica de la creación de un medio de intercambio es el desarrollo de un sistema bancario y de instrumentos de crédito (billetes y depósitos) que actúan como sustitutos del oro, pero son convertibles en oro.

Un sistema bancario libre basado en oro es capaz de extender crédito y así crear billetes de banco (moneda) y depósitos, de acuerdo con los requerimientos de producción de la economía. Los propietarios individuales de oro son inducidos, mediante pagos de intereses, a depositar su oro en un banco (contra el cual pueden retirar cheques). Pero como rara vez es el caso de que todos los depositantes quieran retirar todo su oro al mismo tiempo, el banquero necesita mantener solo una fracción de sus depósitos totales en oro como reservas. Esto permite al banquero prestar más de la cantidad de sus depósitos de oro (lo que significa que tiene derechos sobre oro en lugar de oro como garantía de sus depósitos). Pero la cantidad de préstamos que puede pagar no es arbitraria:

Cuando los bancos prestan dinero para financiar actividades productivas y rentables, los préstamos se liquidan rápidamente y el crédito bancario sigue estando disponible en general. Pero cuando las empresas financiadas con crédito bancario son menos rentables y tardan en pagar, los banqueros pronto descubren que sus préstamos pendientes son excesivos en relación con sus reservas de oro, y comienzan a restringir los nuevos préstamos, generalmente cobrando tasas de interés más altas. Esto tiende a restringir el financiamiento de nuevas empresas y requiere que los prestatarios existentes mejoren su rentabilidad antes de que puedan obtener crédito para una mayor expansión. Por lo tanto, bajo el patrón oro, un sistema bancario libre se erige como el protector de la estabilidad y el crecimiento equilibrado de una economía. Cuando el oro es aceptado como medio de intercambio por la mayoría o todas las naciones, un patrón oro internacional libre y sin trabas sirve para fomentar una división mundial del trabajo y el comercio internacional más amplio. Aunque las unidades de cambio (el dólar, la libra, el franco, etc.) difieren de un país a otro, cuando todas se definen en términos de oro, las economías de los diferentes países actúan como una sola, siempre que no haya restricciones. sobre el comercio o sobre el movimiento de capitales. El crédito, las tasas de interés y los precios tienden a seguir patrones similares en todos los países. Por ejemplo, si los bancos de un país otorgan crédito con demasiada libertad, las tasas de interés en ese país tenderán a caer, lo que inducirá a los depositantes a trasladar su oro a bancos que pagan intereses más altos en otros países.

Aún no se ha logrado un sistema bancario completamente libre y un patrón oro completamente consistente. Pero antes de la Primera Guerra Mundial, el sistema bancario en los Estados Unidos (y en la mayor parte del mundo) se basaba en el oro y, aunque los gobiernos intervenían ocasionalmente, la banca era más libre que controlada. Periódicamente, como resultado de una expansión crediticia demasiado rápida, los bancos se prestaron hasta el límite de sus reservas de oro, las tasas de interés subieron bruscamente, se cortaron nuevos créditos y la economía entró en una recesión aguda, pero de corta duración. (En comparación con las depresiones de 1920 y 1932, las caídas comerciales anteriores a la Primera Guerra Mundial fueron realmente leves). Fueron las limitadas reservas de oro las que detuvieron las expansiones desequilibradas de la actividad comercial. antes de que pudieran convertirse en el tipo de desastre posterior a World Was I. Los períodos de reajuste fueron breves y las economías restablecieron rápidamente una base sólida para reanudar la expansión.

*Pero el proceso de curación se diagnosticó erróneamente como la enfermedad: si la escasez de reservas bancarias estaba provocando una caída empresarial, argumentaron los intervencionistas económicos, ¿por qué no encontrar una manera de proporcionar mayores reservas a los bancos para que nunca tengan que quedarse cortos? Si los bancos pueden seguir prestando dinero de forma indefinida, se afirmó, no será necesario que se produzcan caídas en los negocios. Y así, el Sistema de la Reserva Federal se organizó en 1913. Consistía en doce bancos regionales de la Reserva Federal que nominalmente eran propiedad de banqueros privados, pero de hecho estaban patrocinados, controlados y respaldados por el gobierno. El crédito otorgado por estos bancos está en la práctica (aunque no legalmente) respaldado por el poder impositivo del gobierno federal. Técnicamente, nos mantuvimos en el patrón oro; los individuos todavía eran libres de poseer oro, y el oro siguió utilizándose como reservas bancarias. Pero ahora, además del oro, el crédito otorgado por los bancos de la Reserva Federal ("reservas de papel") podría servir como moneda de curso legal para pagar a los depositantes.*

Cuando los negocios en los Estados Unidos sufrieron una leve contracción en 1927, la Reserva Federal creó más reservas de papel con la esperanza de prevenir cualquier posible escasez de reservas bancarias. Sin embargo, más desastroso fue el intento de la Reserva Federal de ayudar a Gran Bretaña que había estado perdiendo oro ante nosotros porque el Banco de Inglaterra se negó a permitir que las tasas de interés subieran cuando las fuerzas del mercado lo dictaban (era políticamente desagradable). El razonamiento de las autoridades involucradas fue el siguiente: si la Reserva Federal inyectara excesivas reservas de papel en los bancos estadounidenses, las tasas de interés en los Estados Unidos caerían a un nivel comparable con las de Gran Bretaña; esto actuaría para detener la pérdida de oro de Gran Bretaña y evitar la vergüenza política de tener que subir las tasas de interés. La "Fed" tuvo éxito; detuvo la pérdida de oro, pero casi destruyó las economías del mundo, en el proceso. El exceso de crédito que la Fed inyectó en la economía se desbordó en el mercado de valores, provocando un fantástico boom especulativo. Tardíamente, los funcionarios de la Reserva Federal intentaron absorber el exceso de reservas y finalmente lograron frenar el auge. Pero era demasiado tarde: en 1929 los desequilibrios especulativos se habían vuelto tan abrumadores que el intento precipitó una fuerte reducción y la consiguiente desmoralización de la confianza empresarial. Como resultado, la economía estadounidense colapsó. A Gran Bretaña le fue aún peor, y en lugar de absorber todas las consecuencias de su locura anterior, abandonó por completo el patrón oro en 1931. desgarrando lo que quedaba del tejido de la confianza e induciendo una serie mundial de quiebras bancarias. Las economías mundiales se hundieron en la Gran Depresión de la década de 1930.

Con una lógica que recuerda a la generación anterior, los estatistas argumentaron que el patrón oro era en gran parte el culpable de la debacle crediticia que condujo a la Gran Depresión. Si el patrón oro no hubiera existido, argumentaron, el abandono británico de los pagos con oro en 1931 no habría causado la quiebra de los bancos de todo el mundo. (La ironía fue que desde 1913, no habíamos estado en un patrón oro, sino en lo que podría denominarse "un patrón oro mixto"; sin embargo, fue el oro el que tuvo la culpa). Pero la oposición al patrón oro en cualquier La forma -de un número creciente de defensores del estado de bienestar- fue impulsada por una idea mucho más sutil: la comprensión de que el patrón oro es incompatible con el gasto deficitario crónico (el sello distintivo del estado de bienestar). Despojado de su jerga académica, el estado de bienestar no es más que un mecanismo mediante el cual los gobiernos confiscan la riqueza de los miembros productivos de una sociedad para apoyar una amplia variedad de planes de bienestar. Una parte sustancial del decomiso se efectúa mediante impuestos. Pero los estatistas del bienestar reconocieron rápidamente que si deseaban retener el poder político, la cantidad de impuestos tenía que ser limitada y tenían que recurrir a programas de gasto deficitario masivo, es decir, tenían que pedir dinero prestado mediante la emisión de bonos del gobierno, para financiar los gastos de bienestar social a gran escala. Una parte sustancial del decomiso se efectúa mediante impuestos.

Bajo un patrón oro, la cantidad de crédito que una economía puede respaldar está determinada por los activos tangibles de la economía, ya que cada instrumento de crédito es, en última instancia, un derecho sobre algún activo tangible. Pero los bonos gubernamentales no están respaldados por una riqueza tangible, solo por la promesa del gobierno de pagar con los ingresos fiscales futuros, y los mercados financieros no pueden absorberlos fácilmente. Un gran volumen de nuevos bonos del gobierno puede venderse al público solo a tipos de interés progresivamente más altos. Por lo tanto, el gasto público deficitario bajo un patrón oro está severamente limitado. El abandono del patrón oro hizo posible que los estatistas del bienestar utilizaran el sistema bancario como un medio para una expansión ilimitada del crédito. Han creado reservas de papel en forma de bonos del gobierno que, a través de una compleja serie de pasos, los bancos aceptan en lugar de activos tangibles y tratan como si fueran un depósito real, es decir, como el equivalente de lo que antes era un depósito de oro. El tenedor de un bono del gobierno o de un depósito bancario creado por reservas en papel cree que tiene un derecho válido sobre un activo real. Pero el hecho es que ahora hay más reclamaciones pendientes que activos reales. La ley de la oferta y la demanda no debe ser engañada. A medida que la oferta de dinero (de reclamaciones) aumenta en relación con la oferta de activos tangibles en la economía, los precios deben aumentar eventualmente. Así, las ganancias ahorradas por los miembros productivos de la sociedad pierden valor en términos de bienes. Cuando la economía '

En ausencia del patrón oro, no hay forma de proteger los ahorros de la confiscación a través de la inflación. No existe una reserva segura de valor. Si lo hubiera, el gobierno tendría que ilegalizar su tenencia, como se hizo en el caso del oro. Si todos decidieran, por ejemplo, convertir todos sus depósitos bancarios en plata o cobre o cualquier otro bien, y luego se negaran a aceptar cheques como pago de bienes, los depósitos bancarios perderían su poder adquisitivo y el crédito bancario creado por el gobierno no tendría valor como un reclamo sobre bienes. La política financiera del estado de bienestar requiere que los propietarios de la riqueza no tengan forma de protegerse.

Este es el miserable secreto de las diatribas de los estatistas del bienestar contra el oro. El gasto deficitario es simplemente un plan para la confiscación de riqueza. El oro se interpone en el camino de este proceso insidioso. Se erige como un protector de los derechos de propiedad. Si uno comprende esto, no tendrá ninguna dificultad para comprender el antagonismo de los estatistas hacia el patrón oro.


----------



## Muttley (19 Dic 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Hablando de la aparición de la patina y de la buena conservación de las monedas, ¿Podría ser el panda, por su diseño, la moneda que mejor "envejece" de todas o de las mejores?



Una cosa es que el diseño envejezca bien, ahí evidentemente el panda triunfa y otra que la pátina le quede bien, que en ese caso mexicanas y ASEs triunfan


----------



## Muttley (19 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Si. Se ven.
> Buena pregunta. La pátina no es defecto de la moneda per se y lo qie gradúa ngc o pcgs es la acuñación y estado de la moneda.
> No debiera afectar a su precio…pero claro…no se ve “tan bonita”
> Y que conste que yo soy defensor de una pátina bonita y natural



He visto documentación al respecto y hay que puntualizar. 
lo haré eh un vídeo del Dragon


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (19 Dic 2022)

Hola amijos.

Por casualidhac no recuerdo cierta cosa, y eso que se ha explicado bharias veces en varios sitios, pero no doy con ello en la internec.

¿A partir de qué ciphra de eurocs las tiendas de orocs informan al fisco? Tengo entendido que mil de una sola compra.

Pero ¿cuál era el "límite" en un año?

Pienso hacer una compra los prócsimos días a cierta tienda, de menos de mil eurocs, pero sumado a algún pedido anterior dentro de este año pasarían de los mil.

Graciacs.


----------



## qbit (20 Dic 2022)

Podéis acelerar el vídeo un 25% porque habla muy lento:


----------



## Muttley (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## AU10KAG1K (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## QuieroDormirBien (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## estupeharto (23 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo también hablo de control, en este caso de *pérdida de control* sobre la soberanía monetaria por parte de lo bancos centrales ya que el objetivo del yuan digital es ser usado fuera de las fronteras de China.
> 
> Los bancos centrales se han lanzado a la carrera por sacar su propia CBDC por miedo a perder el control monetario en la zona en la que tienen monopolio de emisión. Temen perder el control ya que es muy probable que el yuan digital esté respaldado por oro y por tanto mejor reserva de valor que el dinero sin respaldo actual. Temen, en mi opinión, que su divisa fiat sin respaldo sea repudiada por su propia población.
> 
> ...



Y se podría añadir que la última palabra la tiene la población.
Por muchas intenciones que tengan y les gustaría implantar, al final, si ahogan demasiado, la gente se revelará. Incluso dejando de trabajar y yendo directamente por ellos.
Eso no quiere decir que no van a seguir con sus planes, apretando cada vez más.
Tienen el poder y el ego, los recursos son finitos, la población se ha disparado. Todo el tinglado funcionó demasiado tiempo, con la complacencia de todos, porque todos ganaban.
Pero, este sistema tenía caducidad en sí mismo. Tenía que acabar muriendo en un sistema más justo, con "menos" trampas. Y ya hace tiempo que se vienen preparando. 
La pregunta es ¿Será en octubre?
Del 23?....


----------



## Ignorante1 (23 Dic 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Y se podría añadir que la última palabra la tiene la población.
> Por muchas intenciones que tengan y les gustaría implantar, al final, si ahogan demasiado, la gente se revelará. Incluso dejando de trabajar y yendo directamente por ellos.
> Eso no quiere decir que no van a seguir con sus planes, apretando cada vez más.
> Tienen el poder y el ego, los recursos son finitos, la población se ha disparado. Todo el tinglado funcionó demasiado tiempo, con la complacencia de todos, porque todos ganaban.
> ...



Yo pienso que todo este follón de los globalitas , está muy bien pensado y lo están bordando, pero..... se basan en la mentira absoluta y eso nunca en la historia funcionó ( de otras formas claro) y es imposible tapar la vedad, por tanto lo que planteáis es una buena solución siempre que esté respaldado por oro o por activos de verdad, pero siempre hay un pero, eso de moneda digital unnnnnn no me gusta , cuando de alguna manera sea acompañado de moneda verdadera con respaldo , o sea digital pero paralelamente efectivo.


----------



## Lego. (23 Dic 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> al final, si ahogan demasiado, la gente se revelará



Yo también pensaba eso cuando era joven. Luego trabajé en medios y empecé a dudarlo. Desde la pandemia ya ni lo sueño, ha quedado demostrado que no es así. 

Y no es cuestión de cuánto aprieten. Incluso si nos llevasen a la hambruna general, tendrían la capacidad de dirigir a los famélicos contra sus vecinos.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Yo también pensaba eso cuando era joven. Luego trabajé en medios y empecé a dudarlo. Desde la pandemia ya ni lo sueño, ha quedado demostrado que no es así.
> 
> Y no es cuestión de cuánto aprieten. Incluso si nos llevasen a la hambruna general, tendrían la capacidad de dirigir a los famélicos contra sus vecinos.



Totalmente. Da igual. La gente NO SE REBELA para nada vamos, se ha visto en los últimos años con cristalina claridad


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (23 Dic 2022)

Pues yo digo que si hay gente que se rebela, dejando de trabajar con los bancos, no cotizando y trabajando en estricto B, evitando en todo lo posible ser robado por el estado.
Si todos hicieran un poquito su papel, todo eso se acababa por inanición.


----------



## Lego. (23 Dic 2022)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Pues yo digo que si hay gente que se rebela, dejando de trabajar con los bancos, no cotizando y trabajando en estricto B, evitando en todo lo posible ser robado por el estado.
> Si todos hicieran un poquito su papel, todo eso se acababa por inanición.



Algunos sí, pero bien pocos. Nada parecido a una masa crítica que fuerce cambios políticos, que es de lo que creo que hablábamos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Dic 2022)

Regalo de Navidad homenaje a Tauler:





Tauler&Fau







www.tauleryfau.com


----------



## estupeharto (23 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Yo también pensaba eso cuando era joven. Luego trabajé en medios y empecé a dudarlo. Desde la pandemia ya ni lo sueño, ha quedado demostrado que no es así.
> 
> Y no es cuestión de cuánto aprieten. Incluso si nos llevasen a la hambruna general, tendrían la capacidad de dirigir a los famélicos contra sus vecinos.





frankie83 dijo:


> Totalmente. Da igual. La gente NO SE REBELA para nada vamos, se ha visto en los últimos años con cristalina claridad



Estamos hablando de un hipotético caso en el que ahoguen de tal forma que la gente se vea "obligada" a defenderse.
Hasta ahora no ha llegado esa situación.
La situación que se plantea con un control férreo, sin efectivo, con dinero con fecha de caducidad, que te quiten tu dinero con un botón cuando quieran, etc. Eso haría que la gente directamente no trabajara, robara, matara, etc. multiplicado por miles y miles. No funcionaría.

Que prueben a quitarle las pagas a la etnia y similares....

Todo está por ver, pero si van contra la gente a saco, se darán cuenta de que son unos pocos contra el resto de millones del mundo. Se admiten apuestas.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Dic 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Estamos hablando de un hipotético caso en el que ahoguen de tal forma que la gente se vea "obligada" a defenderse.
> Hasta ahora no ha llegado esa situación.
> La situación que se plantea con un control férreo, sin efectivo, con dinero con fecha de caducidad, que te quiten tu dinero con un botón cuando quieran, etc. Eso haría que la gente directamente no trabajara, robara, matara, etc. multiplicado por miles y miles. No funcionaría.
> 
> ...



Si, tiene sentido lo que dices, pero quien no hubiera apostado mil euros a que hubiera revueltas sociales en los años 2020/2021 y luego no pasó nada de nada, de hecho la gente se “manifiesta” más ahora por cualquier chorrada 

dicho esto.. a los que quitaron trabajo y sueldo en Italia por no vacunarse no les quedó qué arrimar el hombro, pero desde luego no hubo ninguna manifestación de los supuestos buenos solidarios y defensores de la democracia, al revés se han señalado y se siguen señalando como el chivo expiatorio de todo


----------



## estupeharto (23 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Si, tiene sentido lo que dices, pero quien no hubiera apostado mil euros a que hubiera revueltas sociales en los años 2020/2021 y luego no pasó nada de nada, de hecho la gente se “manifiesta” más ahora por cualquier chorrada
> 
> dicho esto.. a los que quitaron trabajo y sueldo en Italia por no vacunarse no les quedó qué arrimar el hombro, pero desde luego no hubo ninguna manifestación de los supuestos buenos solidarios y defensores de la democracia, al revés se han señalado y se siguen señalando como el chivo expiatorio de todo



Sí, está claro que no es fácil luchar contra el sistema y antes de lanzarse a la lucha, la gente trata de campear el temporal.
Pero en el caso del que comentábamos, en el que trataran de imponer unas normas a todos (no poder utilizar efectivo y robarte directamente lo que tienes), sería tan grave y generalizado, que la gente se revelaría tarde o temprano.
Claro, son cábalas. Hasta que no pase no se podrá comprobar.
De todas formas, por si leen los comentarios, hay que irlos metiendo en vereda.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ELOS (24 Dic 2022)

Es que no será el sistema el que elimine cualquier consto de rebelión. Es la misma sociedad la que lo hará.
Qué poco nos acordamos que el pasado año muchos de nuestros seres queridos nos reprocharon que no nos pusiéramos la kakuna e incluso justificaron por ello la pérdida de muchos de nuestros derechos.


----------



## Klapaucius (24 Dic 2022)

El sistema tiene un método eficaz para protegerse de cualquier intento de rebelión: la política. Un eterno juego de apariencias. Vota a x para acabar con "los malos" y juntos conseguiremos la paz eterna. Como una especie de salvación religiosa.

Cuando sales de ahí y de verdad vives protegiéndote del Estado te ven como un pirado que ha perdido el norte. No saben dónde encajarte y algunos te llaman facha, comunista, insolidario, neoliberal, etc


----------



## estupeharto (24 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Es que no será el sistema el que elimine cualquier consto de rebelión. Es la misma sociedad la que lo hará.
> Qué poco nos acordamos que el pasado año muchos de nuestros seres queridos nos reprocharon que no nos pusiéramos la kakuna e incluso justificaron por ello la pérdida de muchos de nuestros derechos.



Sí, pero cuando les toquen el bolsillo poca broma.


----------



## PLACOINS (24 Dic 2022)

Para mis compañeros de Burbuja , a los de ahora y a los que se unirán , a los que estamos cerca o lejos , a los que conocemos mas o menos .... a todos os deseo una Feliz Navidad.


----------



## ELOS (24 Dic 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Sí, pero cuando les toquen el bolsillo poca broma.



Y la actual inflación ??
Otro de los grandes poderes del sistema es "señalar" al culpable de cualquier situación.
"la inflación es por culpa de la guerra de Ucrania ".


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## AU10KAG1K (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Beto (25 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pregunta para metaleros viajeros. Cuando cruzas la frontera en coche por ejemplo de Francia a España, te registran por si llevas metales encima?



La última vez que pasé no había ni frontera pero hace unos años de eso. Desde el virus no se cómo estará


----------



## frankie83 (26 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Pregunta para metaleros viajeros. Cuando cruzas la frontera en coche por ejemplo de Francia a España, te registran por si llevas metales encima?



Jaja metales? Que va.. en todo caso fardos de hashish, eso si


----------



## risto mejido (27 Dic 2022)

https://www.spainhousing.xyz/images/housegold.png


----------



## jkaza (27 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Jaja metales? Que va.. en todo caso fardos de hashish, eso si



No os registran el coche ni nada? Ni siquiera hay controles?


----------



## frankie83 (27 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> No os registran el coche ni nada? Ni siquiera hay controles?



Es aleatorio, siempre te pueden pillar 

a mi me pararon varias veces en la década pasada (ya no viajo) pero siempre en Francia, y la mayoría de veces buscan drogas

frontera Italia con suiza tb buscan dinero, depende adonde vayas y las pintas que tengas


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Dic 2022)

Creo que el oro y la plata se van a máximos más pronto que tarde..¿ Como lo veis vosotros?


----------



## Muttley (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kovaliov (29 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Totalmente. Da igual. La gente NO SE REBELA para nada vamos, se ha visto en los últimos años con cristalina claridad



Cuando se rebelan, otros hijos de puta se hacen con el poder y vuelven a sojuzgar a las masas ¿Qué es rebelarse, que aparezca un Danton, un Robespierre? ¿Quieres a un Pablo Iglesias y a la chiflada de Irene Montero de dictadores perpétuos? ¿Cuanto tardaría Irene Montero en llenar España de campos de concentración? No, está demostrado que lo más eficaz es la resistencia pasiva, el boicoteo del sistema en todo lo que se pueda. Yo, por ejemplo selecciono la basura en diferentes bolsas y luego la tiro en el contenedor que no corresponde para desmontar la farsa del reciclaje. Como eso, miles de pequeñas acciones pueden socavar el sistema. De hecho, es lo único que funciona. Las pequeñas decisiones individuales, el voto mediante el poder de compra. Lo veremos cuando empiece a escasear de verdad la energía. La gente volverá a abrir las minas de carbón aunque sea de forma clandestina y arrancándola con sus manos. Así se acabará con la basura del cambio climático y el CO2, cuando la gente las pase putas de verdad y tenga que hacer lo que sea para cocinar y calentarse. 

Vivimos muy cómodamente los últimos cincuenta años y ya no sabemos lo elemental de la vida.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Dic 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo, por ejemplo selecciono la basura en diferentes bolsas y luego la tiro en el contenedor que no corresponde para desmontar la farsa del reciclaje



Madre mía enhorabuena.. así seguro que mejoramos el mundo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Madre mía enhorabuena.. así seguro que mejoramos el mundo



Empeorarlo yo diría que tampoco...


----------



## ELOS (29 Dic 2022)

Y más cuando uno se entera de que una de las grandes empresas de reciclado del mundo pertenece a Kill Gates.
Soy incapaz de tirar una cáscara de pipa en la calle. Pero reciclar ? Que les den !!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Dic 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Creo que el oro y la plata se van a máximos más pronto que tarde..¿ Como lo veis vosotros?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305978




Hoy me pregunto la limpiadora del portal, como bien sabreis cuando estos hechos suceden es el momento de vender rapido.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Dic 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Y más cuando uno se entera de que una de las grandes empresas de reciclado del mundo pertenece a Kill Gates.
> Soy incapaz de tirar una cáscara de pipa en la calle. Pero reciclar ? Que les den !!



os tenía como personas razonables aunque las últimas afirmaciones no de uno sino de tres de vosotros me dejan un poco descolocado.

según el mismo razonamiento entonces porque no tiráis la basura directamente al suelo delante de la casa del vecino, pues seguramente los camiones que la recogen son pagados con dinero público malgastado

aunque fuera el último humano de la tierra en principio cuidaría no producir mucha basura y organizarla por categorías en mi propiedad de forma que no se difunda por doquier

No sé, eh? Cuantos millones de toneladas de basura pueden salir de una ciudad como madrid al año, no sirve de nada recoger y separar el vidrio o el cartón?

en fin, no soy ecologista ni rojo ni me gustan los perros ni soy folla-recicladores, justo para adelantarme a alguna de las previsibles lamentaciones, pero a veces me parece que alguno se dispararía en los huevos creyendo molestarle a schwab (o al kill gates en este caso)


----------



## Ozymandias (29 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hoy me pregunto la limpiadora del portal, como bien sabreis cuando estos hechos suceden es el momento de vender rapido.



Te pregunto si ponía a su padre fundas de dientes de oro?


----------



## ELOS (29 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> os tenía como personas razonables aunque las últimas afirmaciones no de uno sino de tres de vosotros me dejan un poco descolocado.
> 
> según el mismo razonamiento entonces porque no tiráis la basura directamente al suelo delante de la casa del vecino, pues seguramente los camiones que la recogen son pagados con dinero público malgastado
> 
> ...



Reconozco que mi opinión no es otra que el derecho a la pataleta 
Ahora bien, quién quiera ser sostenible como tú que carguen con los impuestos que retro alimenta éste gran teatro y a los demás que nos dejen ser insolidarios.


----------



## ELOS (29 Dic 2022)

Estas 5 mentiras de Ecoembes te van a sorprender


Desmontamos 5 mentiras de Ecoembes que seguramente hayas escuchado alguna vez.




es.greenpeace.org


----------



## kikepm (29 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Madre mía enhorabuena.. así seguro que mejoramos el mundo



Líbrenos Pazuzu de aquellos que quieren mejorar el mundo, que del resto me libro yo.


----------



## wetopia (29 Dic 2022)

La mejor moneda del 22 es el leon checo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Dic 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> os tenía como personas razonables aunque las últimas afirmaciones no



No puedo hablar por los demás, pero en mi caso, no tengo un solo pelo de “razonabilidad”. No razonaría ni aunque mi vida dependiera de ello.
Además, en el caso del papel y el vidrio, el residuo genera una cantidad de dinero verdaderamente importante. Se paga por ese material, material que has pagado tu, y que no solo regalas a la Administracion pertinente, si no que además se la seleccionas de forma desinteresada para que no se cansen…


----------



## Muttley (30 Dic 2022)

Ojo al platino 
Apenas 135kOz en COMEX


----------



## Ulisses (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Atolladero (30 Dic 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Creo que el oro y la plata se van a máximos más pronto que tarde..¿ Como lo veis vosotros?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305978



Todo indica que sea así, algunos analistas hablan de que aún le quedan al oro una visita a los 1700-1750 $ y a la plata a los 21 y pico.

El DXY está aguantando mucho sobre los 103 $ y dicen que podría rebotar por encima de los 108.

Viendo como está el patio parece increíble que estos cálculos puedan suceder, pero nunca hay que subestimar a los hdp anglos en su control de los mercados.

Por otra parte le Platino y el Níquel están desatados. Eso me hace pensar que si el dólar pierde los 103 nos vamos a máximos, esperando que no veamos más estos precios en el Oro y Plata.

Esperemos que el 2023 sea el año de los MM.PP. ya va siendo hora, aburridos estamos de ver tanta ignominia y por mí que revienten el dólar y el euro y todo lo que representan, vaya mierda de mundo aberrante nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## Atolladero (31 Dic 2022)

Para cerrar el año un artículo de "antonio"









2023. El año del oro.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





El oro lleva más de dos semanas sin caer por debajo de los 1780$. 

El platino puede que sea el canario en la mina, parece que se acaban las existencias en el mercado de futuros.

¡Feliz y Próspero año metalero a todos los irreductibles de este hilo! Que Dios os de paciencia para aguantar a vuestras charos, las necesitamos para remendar calcetines. Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## FranMen (31 Dic 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Ojo al platino
> Apenas 135kOz en COMEX



El que me llama la atención es el paladio que ya está por debajo del oro después del pico increíble que alcanzó


----------



## PLACOINS (1 Ene 2023)

Por delante 365 días para sumar , nunca restar , si acaso multiplicar ... para poder en algún momento dividir ...
FELIZ AÑO a todos /as.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Ene 2023)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hoy me pregunto la limpiadora del portal, como bien sabreis cuando estos hechos suceden es el momento de vender rapido.



Eres bajista en metales?



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Ene 2023)

Atolladero dijo:


> Todo indica que sea así, algunos analistas hablan de que aún le quedan al oro una visita a los 1700-1750 $ y a la plata a los 21 y pico.
> 
> El DXY está aguantando mucho sobre los 103 $ y dicen que podría rebotar por encima de los 108.
> 
> ...



Vistas las últimas compras de los BC no me extrañaría ver algún episodio de pánico para que puedan cargar más, pero yo sí que creo que vamos a ver buenas revaloriciones este 2023...el tiempo dirá

Feliz año metaleros!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AU10KAG1K (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ene 2023)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Eres bajista en metales?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



En metales y en criptos.

Ademas creo que se va a volver a repetir lo de marzo de 2020, todo indica que van a eso.

Esta vez entrare fuerte en criptos, haber que pasa..... tambien estoy con un ojo en XRP haber si baja de una puta vez de los 0,30 llevo con el ojo desde noviembre del 2021 asi que fijate........ haber si llega la noticia de la pandemia fuerte, se va todo a la mierda, cargo de todo y esperamos acontecimientos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Ene 2023)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> En metales y en criptos.
> 
> Ademas creo que se va a volver a repetir lo de marzo de 2020, todo indica que van a eso.
> 
> Esta vez entrare fuerte en criptos, haber que pasa..... tambien estoy con un ojo en XRP haber si baja de una puta vez de los 0,30 llevo con el ojo desde noviembre del 2021 asi que fijate........ haber si llega la noticia de la pandemia fuerte, se va todo a la mierda, cargo de todo y esperamos acontecimientos.



Lo de China tiene mala pinta... Habrá que seguir la narrativa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz Año Nuevo Hamijcs...


----------



## lvdo (1 Ene 2023)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


>



Muy buena iniciativa para animar el mundo de los metales preciosos. No puedo estar más agradecido por la mención 

¡Enhorabuena a todos los premiados!


----------



## Silver94 (2 Ene 2023)

Estoy mirando en la tienda de ElDorado, y tan sólo tienen tres monedas de plata a la venta. El resto no da opción a comprar. No sé si será algún problema con la página, o si realmente sólo tienen stock de esas monedas.


----------



## L'omertá (2 Ene 2023)

Espero que tengáis reforzadas vuestras pilas. Estamos en el día de la marmota. Suerte a todos.


----------



## felino66 (2 Ene 2023)

Artículo de Fofoa 1-1-2023

Año de la tormenta perfecta






FOFOA


A Tribute to the Thoughts of Another and his Friend<br> <i>"Everyone knows where we have been. Let's see where we are going!"</i> -Another




fofoa.blogspot.com


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Ene 2023)

Silver94 dijo:


> Estoy mirando en la tienda de ElDorado, y tan sólo tienen tres monedas de plata a la venta. El resto no da opción a comprar. No sé si será algún problema con la página, o si realmente sólo tienen stock de esas monedas.



En formato moneda apenas hay stock de plata en las tiendas... 

Las cecas no dan a basto para cubrir la demanda:









Inflation, uncertainty fuel new gold rush at ancient Austrian Mint


The Austrian Mint, one of the world's oldest and biggest producers of gold bullion coins, is unable to keep up with demand as people rush to find a safe haven for their money amid surging inflation and economic fears caused by war in Ukraine.




www.reuters.com





Ahora toca ir a por los lingotes de plata, hasta que se acaben también.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## bondiappcc (2 Ene 2023)

Silver94 dijo:


> Estoy mirando en la tienda de ElDorado, y tan sólo tienen tres monedas de plata a la venta. El resto no da opción a comprar. No sé si será algún problema con la página, o si realmente sólo tienen stock de esas monedas.



En Liberty Oro Valencia sí que tienen monedas de plata (un poco caras).





Plata de inversión - Comprar Plata Valencia - LibertyOro


Comprar Plata Valencia - Monedas de Plata y Lingotes de Plata de inversión. Venta de Plata de inversión en Valencia. Sólo marcas autorizadas LBMA GOOD DELIVERY.




libertyoro.es





Plata de inversión - Comprar Plata Valencia - LibertyOro


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Ene 2023)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En formato moneda apenas hay stock de plata en las tiendas...
> 
> Las cecas no dan a basto para cubrir la demanda:
> 
> ...



Quise comprar unas monedillas para regalar a mi familia en navidad y las britanias están a 32 euros en el andorrano. Me parece una pasada!
Crees que esto va a ir para arriba o es mejor esperar que baje un poco?...
A mi me da igual comprar 3 o 4 para regalar, pero un familiar me dijo que quería comprar unas 100 y le dije que estaba carísimo, que esperase un poco, pero ya no se que decirle...


----------



## risto mejido (2 Ene 2023)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Quise comprar unas monedillas para regalar a mi familia en navidad y las britanias están a 32 euros en el andorrano. Me parece una pasada!
> Crees que esto va a ir para arriba o es mejor esperar que baje un poco?...
> A mi me da igual comprar 3 o 4 para regalar, pero un familiar me dijo que quería comprar unas 100 y le dije que estaba carísimo, que esperase un poco, pero ya no se que decirle...



Puff. aconsejar el momento de entrada es peligrosisimo, o aconsejar en inversiones mucho más, lo mejor es decir que ni tu sabes cuando entrar para ti, como para hacerlo para los demás.
Ten en cuenta que la plata es bastante menos líquida que el oro y el diferencial de compra venta hay que sumarle el iva, lo que para la venta es más complicado, trata de que lo entienda bien todo y que luego él tome su decisión porque luego serás responsable 
El andorrano es la mejor opción para ti? Si vives en Barcelona lo entiendo , pero hay Muy buenas opciones, incluso en este mismo foro hay un hilo para comprar y vender 
( yo no tendría cojones a decir en mi familia que sería apilador si lo fuese)


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Ene 2023)

risto mejido dijo:


> Puff. aconsejar el momento de entrada es peligrosisimo, o aconsejar en inversiones mucho más, lo mejor es decir que ni tu sabes cuando entrar para ti, como para hacerlo para los demás.
> Ten en cuenta que la plata es bastante menos líquida que el oro y el diferencial de compra venta hay que sumarle el iva, lo que para la venta es más complicado, trata de que lo entienda bien todo y que luego él tome su decisión porque luego serás responsable
> El andorrano es la mejor opción para ti? Si vives en Barcelona lo entiendo , pero hay Muy buenas opciones, incluso en este mismo foro hay un hilo para comprar y vender
> ( yo no tendría cojones a decir en mi familia que sería apilador si lo fuese)



Creo que tienes razón, lo que pasa que es mi madre y ahí me implico más. Con mi familia cercana no tengo problema, porque yo lo que compro es por si las cosas se ponen feas. Si eso pasa no dejaría a mi familia cercana de lado, y tengo claro que compartiría mi “riqueza” con ellos como ellos me han echado una mano siempre que lo he necesitado. De hecho hace ya varios años que en cumpleaños y navidades les regalo monedas, y les explico por qué.
Compraba en el andorrano porque aunque vivo en madrid era muy fiable para plata y prefiero gastar un poco más y tenerlo rápido, aunque me parece que se ha subido a la parra.
Para metales más nobles lo hago siempre en madrid, hago transferencia y al día siguiente lo recojo.
Gracias por el consejo. Le explicaré la situación y que ella decida.


----------



## ELOS (2 Ene 2023)

bondiappcc dijo:


> En Liberty Oro Valencia sí que tienen monedas de plata (un poco caras).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



38,52€ una onza del Arca ????


----------



## ELOS (2 Ene 2023)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Creo que tienes razón, lo que pasa que es mi madre y ahí me implico más. Con mi familia cercana no tengo problema, porque yo lo que compro es por si las cosas se ponen feas. Si eso pasa no dejaría a mi familia cercana de lado, y tengo claro que compartiría mi “riqueza” con ellos como ellos me han echado una mano siempre que lo he necesitado. De hecho hace ya varios años que en cumpleaños y navidades les regalo monedas, y les explico por qué.
> Compraba en el andorrano porque aunque vivo en madrid era muy fiable para plata y prefiero gastar un poco más y tenerlo rápido, aunque me parece que se ha subido a la parra.
> Para metales más nobles lo hago siempre en madrid, hago transferencia y al día siguiente lo recojo.
> Gracias por el consejo. Le explicaré la situación y que ella decida.



Como te ha comentado el amigo risto, ten cuidado con quién compartes tu inversión, porque incluso puedes perder la familia.
Yo pensaba igual que tú, hasta que me he dado cuenta que soy el tonto de la familia ahorrado como una hormiguita mientras ellos se pegan cada verano las vacaciones de su vida. Además de que soy el negativo de la familia advirtiendo cansinamente que en breve todo se puede ir al garete.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Ene 2023)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Quise comprar unas monedillas para regalar a mi familia en navidad y las britanias están a 32 euros en el andorrano. Me parece una pasada!
> Crees que esto va a ir para arriba o es mejor esperar que baje un poco?...
> A mi me da igual comprar 3 o 4 para regalar, pero un familiar me dijo que quería comprar unas 100 y le dije que estaba carísimo, que esperase un poco, pero ya no se que decirle...



Pues no lo sé...

La legislación alemana sobre el IVA en la plata de segunda mano ha sido bastante caótica y tal vez todavía no se ha resuelto. Se que hubo bastante caos con el stock que tenían ya en camino porque no se sabía si debía pagar o no conforme a la nueva legislación y tenían el stock retenido pendiente de que se resolviera el tema administrativo.

Las tiendas, si tienen stock pendiente de saber si tienen que aplicar IVA o no, es normal que no hagan nuevos pedidos hasta que se resuelva el tema puesto que ya tienen plata. 

Tal vez se resuelva y empiece a desatascar se el mercado... Pero tal vez no ya que la falta de stock puede deberse a otras causas no temporales como el tema del IVA. No creo que tardemos en ver tiendas comprando plata física por encima del spot ya que seguro que pueden venderla rápidamente con beneficios.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Ene 2023)

ELOS dijo:


> Como te ha comentado el amigo risto, ten cuidado con quién compartes tu inversión, porque incluso puedes perder la familia.
> Yo pensaba igual que tú, hasta que me he dado cuenta que soy el tonto de la familia ahorrado como una hormiguita mientras ellos se pegan cada verano las vacaciones de su vida. Además de que soy el negativo de la familia advirtiendo cansinamente que en breve todo se puede ir al garete.



No se bien que decirte. Cada uno conoce bien a su familia. Yo no podría desentenderme de ellos si me necesitasen, por mucho que no me hubieran hecho caso.
De hecho casi nunca me hacen caso y mi padre y mi hermano gustan de reírse de mis excentricidades. Pero luego viene una pandemia y ves que ninguno se pincha...



Spielzeug dijo:


> Pues no lo sé...
> 
> La legislación alemana sobre el IVA en la plata de segunda mano ha sido bastante caótica y tal vez todavía no se ha resuelto. Se que hubo bastante caos con el stock que tenían ya en camino porque no se sabía si debía pagar o no conforme a la nueva legislación y tenían el stock retenido pendiente de que se resolviera el tema administrativo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. El hecho de que en Alemania graven con iva la plata da una idea de los miedos que hay por las altas instancias del BC.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Ene 2023)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La legislación alemana sobre el IVA en la plata de segunda mano ha sido bastante caótica y tal vez todavía no se ha resuelto. Se que hubo bastante caos con el stock que tenían ya en camino porque no se sabía si debía pagar o no conforme a la nueva legislación y tenían el stock retenido pendiente de que se resolviera el tema administrativo.



Pero, ¿cuál es el problema concreto del iva de la plata en Alemania? ¿en qué consisten los nuevos cambios legislativos? Al no hablar alemán, es algo que se me escapa.....




Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Para metales más nobles lo hago siempre en madrid, hago transferencia y al día siguiente lo recojo.



Compras en Degussa? he estado alli y los precios son un poco altos, no?


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Ene 2023)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pero, ¿cuál es el problema concreto del iva de la plata en Alemania? ¿en qué consisten los nuevos cambios legislativos? Al no hablar alemán, es algo que se me escapa.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he comprado nunca en degussa.
Tambien compro alguna vez en las numismaticas de la plaza mayor. Sacan los puestos a la calle los domingos y a veces paseamos por allí y nos llevamos unos paquillos en familia.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Ene 2023)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> No he comprado nunca en degussa.
> Tambien compro alguna vez en las numismaticas de la plaza mayor. Sacan los puestos a la calle los domingos y a veces paseamos por allí y nos llevamos unos paquillos en familia.



Los numis son más caros que degussa si te paras a comparar el precio por gramo de plata. Pero si también compras las monedas por su aspecto o significado histórico es una doble satisfacción. Un amigo forero que ya casi no entra a burbuja tenía buena mano con uno de los numismáticos de la calle Mayor y le hacía buenos precios.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (2 Ene 2023)

Ulisses dijo:


> Los numis son más caros que degussa si te paras a comparar el precio por gramo de plata. Pero si también compras las monedas por su aspecto o significado histórico es una doble satisfacción. Un amigo forero que ya casi no entra a burbuja tenía buena mano con uno de los numismáticos de la calle Mayor y le hacía buenos precios.



Nosotros vamos siempre al mismo, les deja elegir unas pocas a los niños y se las regala, y nos deja los paquillos a 10 euros. Los niños le hacen gracia.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Ene 2023)

Ya he encontrado información sobre el asunto del iva en la plata alemana. Hablan en algunos foros de que el 1 de enero de 2023 entraría en vigor el nuevo tipo general del 19% para las monedas de plata, pero la duda era si lo aplicarían únicamente a las monedas proof, estuches, etc o si este tipo general también sería de aplicación a la plata de inversion en monedas. Austria tiene el mismo problema: aplica el tipo reducido del 10% en vez de aplicar el general del 20%. Según parece, hay quejas de otros países europeos pues argumentan que la legislación del IVA debe estar compleamente armonizada.

@Spielzeug sabes si finalmente ha entrado en vigor la modificación?


----------



## risto mejido (2 Ene 2023)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Nosotros vamos siempre al mismo, les deja elegir unas pocas a los niños y se las regala, y nos deja los paquillos a 10 euros. Los niños le hacen gracia.



es mejor en persona, siempre tienen algo que sacar interesante , no son tus amigos, eres su cliente y padres con niños no hay muchos, suelen ser viejos huraños la mayoria, ver a niños para ellos es una gran alegria porque ven futuro a su medio de vida


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ene 2023)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pero, ¿cuál es el problema concreto del iva de la plata en Alemania? ¿en qué consisten los nuevos cambios legislativos? Al no hablar alemán, es algo que se me escapa.....



Por lo que entiendo, el tema es el IVA para la plata de segunda mano. 

Se pagaba IVA en plata de segunda mano en función del margen de beneficio de la tienda, no en función del precio de compra de la plata. Es decir, si compraban la onza a 25 y vendían a 27, se factura IVA por esos 2 euros del margen de la tienda, no por el precio de 25 euros de la onza.

Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa: para evitar el IVA sobre la plata nueva en Alemania, las cecas exportaban sin IVA fuera de Europa y los mayoristas la recompraban como plata de segunda mano con IVA aplicado únicamente al margen de beneficio.

El cambio de legislación impide la trampa anterior y ha dejado parte de esa plata parada durante un tiempo ya que no está claro como debe tributar. Este hecho dificulta, por ejemplo, poner precio a los mayoristas ya que en función del tributo tienen que adaptar el precio. 

La fuerte demanda hace el resto y el stock ha volado de las tiendas.

Pero ya digo que el tema del IVA no tiene porqué ser la única explicación a la escasez de monedas de plata... Recordemos que se ha prohibido a Rusia exportar metales, vamos, que hay muchos factores.


----------



## FranMen (3 Ene 2023)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo, el tema es el IVA para la plata de segunda mano.
> 
> Se pagaba IVA en plata de segunda mano en función del margen de beneficio de la tienda, no en función del precio de compra de la plata. Es decir, si compraban la onza a 25 y vendían a 27, se factura IVA por esos 2 euros del margen de la tienda, no por el precio de 25 euros de la onza.
> 
> ...



También tenían un máximo para vender al extranjero, yo me quedé sin una onza de rodio a 1500 porque la tienda había llegado al cupo de exportación. Poco después se puso a 15000


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ene 2023)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo, el tema es el IVA para la plata de segunda mano.
> 
> Se pagaba IVA en plata de segunda mano en función del margen de beneficio de la tienda, no en función del precio de compra de la plata. Es decir, si compraban la onza a 25 y vendían a 27, se factura IVA por esos 2 euros del margen de la tienda, no por el precio de 25 euros de la onza.
> 
> ...



Es curioso cómo funciona el sistema alemán. Aquí, el empresario que compra algo de segunda mano a un particular no soporta IVA. En teoría, tendría que pagarle el ITP por el 7% del total. Y cuando lo vende, tiene que repercutir el 21% sobre el total. Hace unos años era así, ahora ya no lo sé.

Aquí existe un régimen similar al alemán, pero se aplica a los bienes usados, (REBU) pero está pensado para obras de arte, colección, etc. Y la tributación también toma como base imponible el margen de beneficio. Este régimen es voluntario. 
El problema alemán, imagino que está muy relacionado con la compra de monedas de inversión a Austria, que tiene tipos impositivos distintos.


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Ene 2023)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Creo que tienes razón, lo que pasa que es mi madre y ahí me implico más. Con mi familia cercana no tengo problema, porque yo lo que compro es por si las cosas se ponen feas. Si eso pasa no dejaría a mi familia cercana de lado, y tengo claro que compartiría mi “riqueza” con ellos como ellos me han echado una mano siempre que lo he necesitado. De hecho hace ya varios años que en cumpleaños y navidades les regalo monedas, y les explico por qué.
> Compraba en el andorrano porque aunque vivo en madrid era muy fiable para plata y prefiero gastar un poco más y tenerlo rápido, aunque me parece que se ha subido a la parra.
> Para metales más nobles lo hago siempre en madrid, hago transferencia y al día siguiente lo recojo.
> Gracias por el consejo. Le explicaré la situación y que ella decida.



Mmmm... pero en Madrid hay muchas opciones para comprar plata física y ahorrarte gastos de envío... no sólo Degussa, también están por ejemplo Thegoldhouseonline o Ciode aunque es cierto que la plata está muy cara en general últimamente...


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Ene 2023)

frankie83 dijo:


> Madre mía enhorabuena.. así seguro que mejoramos el mundo



Ya verás como va a mejorar cuando te obliguen a tirar la basura en un contenedor que se abra con la tarjeta ciudadana. ¿Te acuerdas de los ayuntamientos de Bildu y la gente saliendo de noche a tirar las bolsas de forma clandestina a otro concejo huyendo de la policía? En el mio ya las están implantando, de momento voluntario. ¿Quien se presenta voluntario para que les controlen la basura con un chip? Pues la mayoría, por el gusto natural de las masas a hacer lo que quiere el poder sin que este ni siquiera lo ordene. Empiezan con la basura y acaban con el pasaporte social,que no tendrá que ser impuesto: el populacho lo exigirá y denunciará al vecino que no lo tenga. Si es que lo están haciendo delante de nuestras narices y nos lo están contando en libros y artículos. ¿Que nadie lee ni el prospecto del Carrefour? Eso ya lo saben los que sí leen y se ocupan. Para los que no lo entienden fue la pandemia. El pasaporte COVID fue prorrogado recientemente por la cueva de ladrones europea. Pronto entrará en él cuantas chuletas te puedes comprar.



Sic semper tyrannides.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Ene 2023)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya verás como va a mejorar cuando te obliguen a tirar la basura en un contenedor que se abra con la tarjeta ciudadana. ¿Te acuerdas de los ayuntamientos de Bildu y la gente saliendo de noche a tirar las bolsas de forma clandestina a otro concejo huyendo de la policía? En el mio ya las están implantando, de momento voluntario. ¿Quien se presenta voluntario para que les controlen la basura con un chip? Pues la mayoría, por el gusto natural de las masas a hacer lo que quiere el poder sin que este ni siquiera lo ordene. Empiezan con la basura y acaban con el pasaporte social,que no tendrá que ser impuesto: el populacho lo exigirá y denunciará al vecino que no lo tenga. Si es que lo están haciendo delante de nuestras narices y nos lo están contando en libros y artículos. ¿Que nadie lee ni el prospecto del Carrefour? Eso ya lo saben los que sí leen y se ocupan. Para los que no lo entienden fue la pandemia. El pasaporte COVID fue prorrogado recientemente por la cueva de ladrones europea. Pronto entrará en él cuantas chuletas te puedes comprar.
> 
> 
> 
> Sic semper tyrannides.



Desde luego que estoy en contra de cualquier imposición, simplemente me parecía de sentido común; por ejemplo en la montaña selecciono cuidadosamente toda la basura de papel/cartón porque me hace falta para encender la estufa; trato de darle una segunda vida a todo, la escalera está hecha con viejos balcones de ciudad cortados con sierra circular! aquí hasta se sacaban los clavos para reutilizarlos y no se tiraba absolutamente nada.

El tema del control es sin duda el tema central de nuestro tiempo, para decirlo “a la Ortega y gasset”, y la tanto decantada tecnología es la que lo hace posible.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Ene 2023)

Hombre, en la montaña o en la playa por supuesto, hay que traerse más de lo que se lleva y no emporcar nada. Pero con el timo del reciclaje hay que acabar, que no es más que otra forma de control y de robar. 

Hay que recuperar, no reciclar. Y sobre todo, no emporcsr


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Ene 2023)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Quise comprar unas monedillas para regalar a mi familia en navidad y las britanias están a 32 euros en el andorrano. Me parece una pasada!
> Crees que esto va a ir para arriba o es mejor esperar que baje un poco?...
> A mi me da igual comprar 3 o 4 para regalar, pero un familiar me dijo que quería comprar unas 100 y le dije que estaba carísimo, que esperase un poco, pero ya no se que decirle...



Yo cogi un par de Toro-Oso de Tokeleau para mis chavales para reyes y un botecito de 20 para mi. Era lo único que estaba a menos de 28 leuros ( 27 y algo creo que salían en el Andorrano y CMC) Ahora no sé como está la cosa.

La moneda por cierto, está bastante bonita, mucho más que una Maple o una Kanguro


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Ene 2023)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La moneda por cierto, está bastante bonita, mucho más que una Maple o una Kanguro



Ahí has pasado, con lo bien que ibas


----------



## maxkuiper (3 Ene 2023)

No merece la pena comprar dibujitos bonitos. Van todas a la bascula por igual.


----------



## andres_81 (4 Ene 2023)

maxkuiper dijo:


> No merece la pena comprar dibujitos bonitos. Van todas a la bascula por igual.



Bueno, precisamente el vídeo explica lo contrario a lo que dices. El de la tienda explica que hay diferentes precios de recompra en función a la moneda. Valora mejor un Eagle frente al canguro, o valora muy por encima la Kookaburra de kilo frente a los lingotes de kilo. 

En resumen, este si tiene en cuenta los premium. 

Por cierto alucinante el stock de metal que tenía el tipo.


----------



## ELOS (4 Ene 2023)

Mi opinión es que en una situación de crisis, se revalorizan fuera de spot .
Eso sí, en situación de mad Max, a peso y gracias


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2023)

Pero no parece haber mucha diferencia entre la moneda de un kilo y el lingote. No entiendo muy bien el acento del tío pero decía algo como 750 lingote/800 moneda, no?


----------



## dmb001 (4 Ene 2023)

Si el tío lleva todo eso a un compro oro patrio le da un infarto por lo que le hubieran ofrecido.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (4 Ene 2023)

dmb001 dijo:


> Si el tío lleva todo eso a un compro oro patrio le da un infarto por lo que le hubieran ofrecido.



Si le llevas todo eso a un compro oro patrio, al que le da un infarto es al propio compro oro patrio


----------



## andres_81 (4 Ene 2023)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pero no parece haber mucha diferencia entre la moneda de un kilo y el lingote. No entiendo muy bien el acento del tío pero decía algo como 750 lingote/800 moneda, no?



Dos euros por onza.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2023)

andres_81 dijo:


> Dos euros por onza.



Si pero vete a comparar ahora el lingote con la moneda más barata que encuentres 

parece mal negocio la moneda, contrariamente a lo que todos opinamos por aquí, por eso lo destaco


----------



## Fukuoka San (5 Ene 2023)

Bullion Dealer’s INSANE VAULTS! Unprecedented Access to MILLIONS IN SILVER & GOLD!


----------



## Mandarineri (5 Ene 2023)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Bullion Dealer’s INSANE VAULTS! Unprecedented Access to MILLIONS IN SILVER & GOLD!



Joder, eso es porno duro


----------



## Pintxen (6 Ene 2023)

El oro ha superado hoy los 1.750 € la onza!!!


----------



## Muttley (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Spielzeug (6 Ene 2023)

WGC: Goldkäufe der Zentralbanken im November


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte heute die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der Notenbanken weltweit. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende November 2022 berücksichtigt. Die Zentralbanken traten... - Veroeffentlicht am 06.01.2023




www.goldseiten.de





Transacciones oficiales de oro de los bancos centrales en el mes de noviembre.

Compran:

China: +32 toneladas
Turquía: +19,3 toneladas
Kirguizistán: +3,3 toneladas
República Checa: +0,4 toneladas

Venden: 

Kazajistán: -3,7 toneladas
Uzbekistán: -1,6 toneladas
Méjico: -0,1 toneladas 

Ni incienso, ni mirra, quieren oro...
Felices Reyes!


----------



## Pintxen (Sábado a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Una pregunta.
He visto en la tele la típica coleción de minerales y la primera entrega es un tarrito con pan de oo por 1 euro.
Haciendo los cálculos y teniendo en cuenta que el gramo está a unos 55 € me sale que en esa botellita debería haber un máximo de 18 miligramos de oro. Podría ser que pese más y lo utilicen de gancho para que hagas toda la colección? Por un lado 18 miligramos me parece muy poco, pero por otro podría ser de un kilataje bajo como 9 kilates o así.
Qué os parece?


----------



## andres_81 (Sábado a la(s) 12:24 AM)

Pintxen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1319008
> 
> Una pregunta.
> He visto en la tele la típica coleción de minerales y la primera entrega es un tarrito con pan de oo por 1 euro.
> ...




Olvídate de eso. Es pan de oro disuelto en alcohol. 

El de detección metálica compro 70 unidades y no saco ni 0,1 gramos.


----------



## corto maltes (Sábado a la(s) 4:37 AM)

ELOS dijo:


> Mi opinión es que en una situación de crisis, se revalorizan fuera de spot .
> Eso sí, en situación de mad Max, a peso y gracias



en situación de madmax un diamante equivale a un pasaje en un barco a america.. y con los papelitos te limpias el culo..

O eso o tu churri le hace el lío al dueño del local de moda donde hay unos salvoconductos robados por la resistencia a los nanzis..


----------



## mataresfacil (Sábado a la(s) 8:28 AM)

Alguien me sabria explicar por que el oro de 24 k por ejemplo de 5 gramos segun marca tiene diferentes precios? si todo es oro al 999,9%?

Gracias.


----------



## Fukuoka San (Sábado a la(s) 10:52 AM)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien me sabria explicar por que el oro de 24 k por ejemplo de 5 gramos segun marca tiene diferentes precios? si todo es oro al 999,9%?
> 
> Gracias.



Porque aún no vivimos en un sistema totalmente comunista.


----------



## mataresfacil (Sábado a la(s) 11:19 AM)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Porque aún no vivimos en un sistema totalmente comunista.



quiero entender que cada marca vende al precio que quiere pero que en realidad no hay diferencia ninguna,, es decir, todas son validas, no timo, lo digo por que en el andorrano pasa con los lingotes de 5 grm


----------



## Fukuoka San (Sábado a la(s) 11:24 AM)

mataresfacil dijo:


> quiero entender que cada marca vende al precio que quiere pero que en realidad no hay diferencia ninguna,, es decir, todas son validas, no timo, lo digo por que en el andorrano pasa con los lingotes de 5 grm



Cada marca vende al precio que quiere, sí. Si es un timo o no, lo tendrá que verificar usted mismo, ya que es el más interesado en que no le timen.


----------



## risto mejido (Domingo a la(s) 10:12 PM)

China Extends Aggressive Gold Buying With Another 30 Tons Purchase In December | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*China extiende la compra agresiva de oro con otra compra de 30 toneladas en diciembre*





POR TYLER DURDEN
DOMINGO, 08/01/2023 - 20:00
Hace una semana, en su última nota, y posiblemente la más importante de 2022 , el gurú de los repos de Credit Suisse, Zoltan Pozsar, discutió los dos pilares clave del régimen de Bretton Woods III que cree que reemplazará al mundo en el que el dólar es una moneda de reserva: i) gravamen de materias primas (es decir, rehipoteca) y ii) el Petroyuan y, entrelazados entre ellos, la agresiva acumulación de oro de China.
Esto no fue una coincidencia: solo unas semanas antes, supimos que, por primera vez en años, China había comprado 32 toneladas de oro en el mes de noviembre, su primera compra oficial desde septiembre de 2918 (incluso cuando había estado comprando extraoficialmente mucho más oro en los últimos tres años). Agregamos lo siguiente:


> En marzo , señalamos que, según JPMorgan, " _si bien el mundo tiene escasez de productos básicos, *China no sabe que ha comenzado a almacenar productos básicos desde 2019 y actualmente posee el 80% de los inventarios mundiales de cobre, 70% de maíz, 51% de trigo , el 46% de la soja, el 70% del petróleo crudo y más del 20% de los inventarios mundiales de aluminio". *_Y ahora, China está acumulando agresivamente cada onza de oro físico que puede tener en sus manos. Casi como si China se estuviera preparando activamente para la guerra.



Y si bien nuestra conclusión parece acertada, especialmente a la luz de la última nota recién publicada de Zoltan que discutiremos en breve, lo que es igual de notable es que, *por segundo mes consecutivo, China informó un aumento en sus reservas de oro que completaron las tenencias nuevamente. después de su primera compra reportada en más de tres años.*
El Banco Popular de China aumentó sus tenencias en 30 toneladas en diciembre, según datos publicados en su sitio web el sábado. Esto sigue a la adición de noviembre de 32 toneladas, que fue la primera entrada reportada del país desde septiembre de 2019. Antes de eso, el último aumento anterior fue en octubre de 2016. Las compras oficiales recientes elevan las existencias del país a un total de 2,010 toneladas.

Como se informó el mes pasado, las compras de lingotes del banco central alcanzaron un récord en el tercer trimestre del año pasado con casi 400 toneladas, y solo una cuarta parte se destinó a instituciones identificadas públicamente, según el informe de tendencias de demanda del Consejo Mundial del Oro. Desde entonces, la divulgación de China de su compra de oro confirma que la identidad del comprador ya no es un misterio; y de acuerdo con la tesis de Pozsar, los observadores del mercado especulan que Rusia, cuyas tenencias de oro están cerca de los máximos históricos...

... podría ser otro comprador.
Además, las reservas de divisas extranjeras de China a finales de diciembre aumentaron 10.200 millones de dólares con respecto al mes anterior y totalizaron 3,13 billones de dólares a finales del mes pasado, según mostraron datos del Banco Popular de China el sábado. Las naciones asiáticas han estado reponiendo sus cofres de guerra en medio de la disminución de la fortaleza del dólar.
Con sus agresivas compras de diciembre, China probablemente volvió a ser el mayor comprador del metal amarillo en el mercado abierto: según el Consejo Mundial del Oro, los bancos centrales compraron otras 50 toneladas netas durante el mes, un aumento del 47 % con respecto a Octubre (revisado) 34t.1 De este total neto, tres bancos centrales representaron compras brutas de 55t, mientras que dos contribuyeron en gran medida a ventas brutas de 5t, lo que demuestra la fortaleza de la demanda.
El Banco Central de Türkiye continuó comprando oro en noviembre, agregando 19 t adicionales a sus reservas oficiales (banco central + Tesoro).2 Esto eleva sus compras netas de oro hasta la fecha a 123 t, las más grandes reportadas por cualquier país, y su oro oficial reservas a 517t (27% de las reservas totales). El Banco Central de la República Kirguisa aumentó sus reservas de oro por primera vez este año, comprando 3t en noviembre para aumentar sus reservas totales de oro a 16t (+61% YTD). 
Por el lado de las ventas, el Banco Nacional de Kazajstán y el Banco Central de Uzbekistán fueron los mayores vendedores. Kazajstán redujo sus reservas de oro en alrededor de 4t a 380t (-5% YTD), mientras que las reservas de oro de Uzbekistán cayeron en casi 2t a 397t, 10% más YTD. Hemos señalado anteriormente que no es raro que los bancos centrales que compran oro de fuentes nacionales, como lo hacen tanto Kazajstán como Uzbekistán, también sean vendedores frecuentes de oro.

Las compras récord de oro por parte de los bancos centrales han sido uno de los aspectos más destacados del mercado del oro en 2022, habiendo comprado 673 t netas entre el primer y el tercer trimestre. De cara al panorama anual completo, es probable que los bancos centrales hayan acumulado un alto nivel de oro de varias décadas en 2022, una cifra que se revelará oficialmente a mediados de enero.


----------



## V. R. N (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Oh no, China....mal rollo.


----------



## Spielzeug (Lunes a la(s) 5:18 PM)

risto mejido dijo:


> China Extends Aggressive Gold Buying With Another 30 Tons Purchase In December | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



Mientras compran oro, se deshacen de deuda americana:




Están lanzando un mensaje muy claro sobre sus intenciones. Parece que no son los únicos que se han desecho de deuda americana en los últimos meses, es probable que haya más países desdolarizandose en estos momentos...


----------



## Atolladero (Lunes a la(s) 6:05 PM)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mientras compran oro, se deshacen de deuda americana:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321918
> 
> ...



Esta tabla da mucha información de quienes son los peleles y sostenedores del puto dólar. Por cierto habéis visto como está cayendo el DXY y los MM.PP. ni se inmutan en cambio el Aluminio está subiendo un 5%....alucinante. Algo gordo está pasando.


----------



## Atolladero (Lunes a la(s) 6:19 PM)

Mel Gibson está rodando una película que se titula rothschild. A ver si la puede terminar, no suelo ir al cine pero esta no me la pierdo.

También estuvo a punto de rodar una pelí de vikingos rodada en germano antiguo, creo que una zorra ucraniana que se echo de novia ó con la que se casó le arruino el proyecto.


----------



## Muttley (Martes a la(s) 7:16 PM)




----------



## Atolladero (Miércoles a la(s) 9:49 AM)

Atención que los mercados están moviditos....


----------



## frankie83 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:01 AM)

Atolladero dijo:


> Atención que los mercados están moviditos....



Atentado a la gare du nord


----------



## L'omertá (Miércoles a la(s) 10:02 AM)

Atolladero dijo:


> Atención que los mercados están moviditos....



¿?
No veo nada ....extraño?


----------



## risto mejido (Miércoles a la(s) 1:42 PM)

sigue comprando, sigue comprando...


----------



## Atolladero (Ayer a la(s) 5:45 PM)

Que vaivenes hoy los de oro y plata, estoy mareado. Espero que se queden arriba. El oro ha estado por encima de los 1900 $ un momento.


----------



## Kovaliov (Ayer a la(s) 6:13 PM)

Hoy el oro ha tocado los 1900. Si supera los 1918 to the moon.


----------



## Atolladero (Ayer a la(s) 6:36 PM)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Hoy el oro ha tocado los 1900. Si supera los 1918 to the moon.



El DXY haciendo aguas, veremos donde para. Había analistas hablando de un rebote hasta los 108-110, inimaginable ahora mismo, ahora que si ocurre nos dejan patidifusos otra vez. Y si no, se nos cae el tinglado financiero más rápido de lo previsto.

Atención a la inflación.


----------

